# bodhi seeds



## dankydonky (Apr 4, 2012)

are now available at attitude! XD


----------



## nattybongo (Apr 4, 2012)

Not much to choose from since all his other strains are sold out. Shame bcos I wanted to try his Yo Mama - Afgooey x Appalachia. Sounds niiiice.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 7, 2012)

I love Bodhi's stuff but it's hard to get a hold of his gear. If I happen to see something I like I find it best to pick it up cause it's a good chance it'll be gone soon. Often times when Bodhi releases strains it in very limited amounts (15-40) but I heard it may do a big drop some time in May.

I am currently growing Bodhi's Dank Sinatra and Cali Yo!..... And I am very excited to have just picked up a pack of (Mr.Dank) Afkansastan x X18(Tom Hill's) sounds like an awesome cross.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 8, 2012)

Here's my Bodhi List....

ELF SNACK - REG
STAR CHILD - REG
APOLLO 11 F3 (GENIUS PHENO) - REG
BIG SUR HOLY BUD &#8211; REG
LITTLE BLESSINGS #2 (SS X TOK, SS X SD) &#8211; REG
LITTLE BLESSINGS #3 (AFKANISTAN X MEXIMELIA) &#8211; REG
MOONWALK &#8211; REG
DANK SINATRA &#8211; REG
SUPER SILVER STRAWBERRY LOTUS - REG
M8 (LOST KUSH) X FANTASY ISLAND &#8211; REG
SR71 PURPLE KUSH X KINGS KROSS F2 - REG

That Afkanistan x X18 looks interestin....


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 8, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Here's my Bodhi List....
> 
> ELF SNACK - REG
> STAR CHILD - REG
> ...


Lucky bastard, nice collection


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 9, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Here's my Bodhi List....
> 
> ELF SNACK - REG
> STAR CHILD - REG
> ...


Aw man... I'm jealous of you collection... They all are so damn tasty! I hope Bodhi's Blue Lotus is apart of the May drop. I can't believe I missed that. I passed on the Goji OG cause I have so many other OG's in my garden but now I regret it., sounds dank!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 9, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Here's my Bodhi List....
> 
> ELF SNACK - REG
> STAR CHILD - REG
> ...


a lovely collection indeed! here is my little start..
Apollo 11 Genius Pheno F3
Gorilla Arm x A11 Genius Pheno
Clusterfunk
Dank Sinatra
89 sensi nl5 noof x bcsc nl5
Super Silver Strawberry Lotus 

On the way 
Highland Purple Chitre Nepali Landrace
Dream Lotus
Deep Blue Pakistani


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 9, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> a lovely collection indeed! here is my little start..
> Apollo 11 Genius Pheno F3
> Gorilla Arm x A11 Genius Pheno
> Clusterfunk
> ...


Hey sketch, your Collection is Pretty Damn Sick urself...loL

Nd im swillin to bet Its gonna a lot Better a lot faster than mine will...
(Lol... I wrote Swillin as a typo... But iono... it just kinda rolls of the Tongue....)

That Purple Nepali is a Beautiful Plant.....






I would of copped that one Fo Sho... 
Just calming down... Gotta focus on the GrowSho, not the SeedHo...

*Must Spread Rep --- B4 Sketch Again...


----------



## IVIars (Apr 9, 2012)

So far I have
Tigers Milk
Big Sure Holy Bud
Elf Snack
Super Silver Strawberry Lotus
Cali Yo
Star Child
A13xA11
89 noof nl5xbcsc nl5
AfganistanxTOK
Might be missing a couple strains, those are off the top of my head. I really wanted the Dream Lotus and Nepali Highland. Better luck next time o guess


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 9, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Hey sketch, your Collection is Pretty Damn Sick urself...loL
> 
> Nd im swillin to bet Its gonna a lot Better a lot faster than mine will...
> (Lol... I wrote Swillin as a typo... But iono... it just kinda rolls of the Tongue....)
> ...



I love that thing!!! I'm going to give her the cold shoulder approach an see if I can get her to turn colors  


@ IVIars
Wish I had that Elf Snack and Cali Yo!!


----------



## GHOPZZ (Apr 10, 2012)

Is the big Bodhi seed drop in May happening at the tude? I want to try to get my hands on some Apollo 11 Genius Pheno f3's. What are some of his best strains that he offers


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 10, 2012)

GHOPZZ said:


> Is the big Bodhi seed drop in May happening at the tude? I want to try to get my hands on some Apollo 11 Genius Pheno f3's. What are some of his best strains that he offers


Yes, at the 'Tude...


----------



## bodhi seeds (May 19, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yes, at the 'Tude...


hopefully sunday/monday and then early in the week for more goji og... postman willing....

on a new note: *bodhi seeds now at santa cruz mountain naturals....*

for all the people in the south bay that have been looking for my seeds, i just did a mini drop at santa cruz mountain naturals. they have primo clean medicine and good hearts, check them out if your in the area......

check their website or weedmaps for info.....


----------



## Buck123 (May 19, 2012)

We love you bodhi! lol!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 19, 2012)

bodhi seeds said:


> hopefully sunday/monday and then early in the week for more goji og... postman willing....
> 
> on a new note: *bodhi seeds now at santa cruz mountain naturals....*
> 
> ...


thanks for the heads up. will definitely try to get as much as possible as quick as possible.


----------



## nattybongo (May 19, 2012)

bodhi seeds said:


> hopefully sunday/monday and then early in the week for more goji og... postman willing....
> 
> on a new note: *bodhi seeds now at santa cruz mountain naturals....*
> 
> ...


Cheers Bodhi u true gent! Been keeping my hawk eye out in random places for updates and drops. Lookign forward to future Bodhi garden projects!

Peace brother!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 19, 2012)

I see a lot of good reviews for Bodhi seeds. I have never ran Bodhi seeds before. I'm interested in the White lotus and Goji OG. $142 bucks is a lot for seeds. I wish the Goji Og came in a 5 pack for a smaller price tag.

I can't decide. What should I get? White Lotus or Goji Og? Are Bohdi seeds worth the money? This will be my last pack of seeds for a long time.


----------



## nattybongo (May 19, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I see a lot of good reviews for Bodhi seeds. I have never ran Bodhi seeds before. I'm interested in the White lotus and Goji OG. $142 bucks is a lot for seeds. I wish the Goji Og came in a 5 pack for a smaller price tag.
> 
> I can't decide. What should I get? White Lotus or Goji Og? Are Bohdi seeds worth the money? This will be my last pack of seeds for a long time.


It's a glitch, I do believe that the Goji OG were supposed to be listed at £45 ($69). I think any of his strains is worth the money mate. 
I'm waiting for Sunshine Daydream but those Goji OG's look very popular so go for them man before they sell-out.

Hope this helps mate.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 19, 2012)

Im waiting for the drop..... I will swoop them up fast!


----------



## nattybongo (May 19, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Im waiting for the drop..... I will swoop them up fast!


I would. The last drop of Goki OG and Cali Yo went pretty fast and Bodhi only does a limited amount of packs (like 200 Gogi, 20 Sunshine etc).
Best of luck gettin them!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 19, 2012)

I'll do my best! I wanted the Love Triangle. Did I miss the drop or has it not been released yet?


----------



## TheChosen (May 19, 2012)

Not been dropped yet


----------



## guwall (May 19, 2012)

Who is Bodhi and why does he receive all this respect? Very curious please enlighten.


----------



## nattybongo (May 19, 2012)

guwall said:


> Who is Bodhi and why does he receive all this respect? Very curious please enlighten.


Never grown any Bodhi gear but it sells out fast and people love it. Check out http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/ for more info on him. Drops on BB auction and Attitude are gonna happen soon so be quick if you want any!


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 19, 2012)

guwall said:


> Who is Bodhi and why does he receive all this respect? Very curious please enlighten.


because bodhi kills people and I don't want to die... 

[video=youtube;j6oWySzBp-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6oWySzBp-Y[/video]


----------



## guwall (May 19, 2012)

Wow, I did some research. Definitely grabbing some Goji


----------



## raiderman (May 19, 2012)

i like it better wen he was doing purple widow and goin that direction,theres a journal here thats awsome of his pw 2yrs ago,test gro.


----------



## JCashman (May 19, 2012)

bodhi seeds said:


> hopefully sunday/monday and then early in the week for more goji og... postman willing....
> 
> on a new note: *bodhi seeds now at santa cruz mountain naturals....*
> 
> ...


if thats really you, you are awesome sir. running some A11Gs right now ~3 wks in Flwr, gonna try to run some of the dank sinatras afterwards!


----------



## bodhi seeds (May 19, 2012)

the goji price is a glitch, they should be around $69...

late night sunday or monday should see some more gojis post office willing... and then some sunshine daydream, etc... after that... im shucking beans as fast as i can...lol its not easy ripping through beautiful buds to extract seeds...


----------



## blissfest (May 19, 2012)

bodhi seeds said:


> the goji price is a glitch, they should be around $69...
> 
> late night sunday or monday should see some more gojis post office willing... and then some sunshine daydream, etc... after that... im shucking beans as fast as i can...lol its not easy ripping through beautiful buds to extract seeds...


Hire some help dude!! We need your gear, LOL!


----------



## TheChosen (May 19, 2012)

You're the man Bodhi

I'm guessing that the drop at Seur should be happening pretty soon too then. Time to start camping


----------



## guwall (May 19, 2012)

*BUMP* When are they dropping and where? Links? muchos gracious


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 20, 2012)

I'm camping this shit like a mid night release at Gamestop!


----------



## steampick (May 20, 2012)

I have 6 Deep Blue Pakistani a week old from seed, along with a TNT Kush (fem) from Eva Seeds, and a Connie Chung (fem) from DNA. Man, even this young you can tell where the quality is, and it's with Bodhi. The Bodhi seeds were first to germinate (2 days and they all had long, healthy tails, while the TNT and Connie took about 4 days and had shorter little tails). And now, after a week under lights, the 6 Deep Blue Pakistani are all incredibly uniform (stout, with big wide leaves), while the TNT and Connie are, even after a week, twice as stretchy and nowhere near as large-leaved or vigorous.

Keep doing what you're doing and keep doing it the way you're doing, bodhi!


----------



## nattybongo (May 21, 2012)

Bodhi on Attitude now! Go go go.

Just bought myself some Sunshine Dreamin. (40 packs left).


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 21, 2012)

The goji Og didn't drop?


----------



## nattybongo (May 21, 2012)

No Goji dropped but Bodhi did say that more Goji was dropping, just not sure when. Sorry man.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 21, 2012)

yeah waiting for that one myself, but i still picked up 2 for now. from what i've seen i don't think you can go wrong with any of his x's.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 21, 2012)

Goji HAS DROPPED! I got it! I camped that shit harder than a midnight release at Gamestop!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 21, 2012)

I repeat goji og has dropped!


----------



## JCashman (May 21, 2012)

Goji OG, SunShine DayDream, and a couple others are in stock, go get them before they are gone


----------



## guwall (May 21, 2012)

Just scooped me some Uzibeki, Sunshine DayD, and some GOJI!!!!! (...and a lil Chernobyl, couldn't pass up tga...ever.)

ps but i do want some Tigers Milk! still waiting for those


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 21, 2012)

I clicked refresh over 100 times from 1:00 am - 3:20 am. Then they magically popped up! GO GOJI!


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 21, 2012)

Tigers milk I have been waiting on for awhile myself


----------



## steampick (May 21, 2012)

Dropped my dollars on the NL from bodhi. As I was trying to decided between the NL and the Sunshine Daydream, the Daydream changed from in to out of stock. My decision suddenly became a lot easier (though more urgent).

I will say that the bodhi description of the smell produced by each particular strain can be a bit of an information glut. I mean, I can only envision a few smells at a time before things become nonsense to my mind's nose.


----------



## rollajoint (May 21, 2012)

anyone grown the goji kush ? link please thanks 

Rolla.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 21, 2012)

I just checked the stock. This is how many packs are left.
Goji OG 125 packs
Temple 24 packs 
Pure Kush x Uzbekistani 2 packs 
89 sensi nl5 noof x bcsc nl5 17 packs


----------



## JCashman (May 21, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I just checked the stock. This is how many packs are left.
> Goji OG 125 packs
> Temple 24 packs
> Pure Kush x Uzbekistani 2 packs
> 89 sensi nl5 noof x bcsc nl5 17 packs


geez, Bodhi wasnt kidding when he said thered be a lot of Goji, /applaud!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 21, 2012)

Pure Kush x Uzbekistani 2 packs Sold out right away when I posted that lol


----------



## The Mantis (May 21, 2012)

The NL#5 cross looks really interesting. I haven't had a good NL in 12 years or so. Not much grow info on here for his gear. Bueller?


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 21, 2012)

Goji og 117 packs
Temple 21 packs
Pure Kush x Uzbekistani SOLD OUT
89 sensi nl5 noof x bcsc nl5 13 packs

Damn 17 packs sold in 3 hours! At that rate all of Bohdi's seeds will sell out in the next two days. They must be awesome! Goji og is going to pop my Bohdi cherry!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 21, 2012)

yeah just put in the order for 2 packs of goji to go along with a pack of temple and sunshine daydream. hopefully i can get my hands on triangle love, dream lotus, white lotus and a couple that does not come to mind atm.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 21, 2012)

I missed out on the Sunshine Daydream. The triangle Love and White Lotus are next on my list. I'll even pick up Sunshine Daydream if it ever comes out again.


----------



## forestbud (May 21, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Goji og 117 packs
> Temple 21 packs
> Pure Kush x Uzbekistani SOLD OUT
> 89 sensi nl5 noof x bcsc nl5 13 packs
> ...









24 hours maybe? MK Ultra from TH Seed is bomb and I already have G-13 Lab OG13 and will get 2nd one with this order *curious about on how it compares against TH Seed MK Ultra* *Moby Dick*... one of my favorite to grow!!! You cannot go wrong at all with this order.  auto freebies!


----------



## gladstoned (May 21, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I'm camping this shit like a mid night release at Gamestop!





Nightmarecreature said:


> Goji HAS DROPPED! I got it! I camped that shit harder than a midnight release at Gamestop!


Nightmare, I read this last night before it dropped, and saw you had it this morning. I am impressed brother. I figured it must be decent, so I ordered a pack just for the fuck of it. That is so cool you stalked the tude and everything. They were trying to get ready to open and you were all looking in the windows and banging on the doors and shit. And you got it!! Cool deal.


----------



## Buck123 (May 21, 2012)

Boys how do we get the available stock option?


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 21, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Nightmare, I read this last night before it dropped, and saw you had it this morning. I am impressed brother. I figured it must be decent, so I ordered a pack just for the fuck of it. That is so cool you stalked the tude and everything. They were trying to get ready to open and you were all looking in the windows and banging on the doors and shit. And you got it!! Cool deal.


Thanks. 
I really hate the Attitude. I only order from them if I can't find something that's not on TSD. lol I ordered my crushed proof tins and they said they are going to throw in my crushed Barney's Farm gear in too. Yeah Right, we'll see. lol

I picked up Goji OG and Alphakronik Eisbaer (The White X Snowdawg BX). I wanted Goji Og and RD Long's Peak Blue for my big yielders.

I feel like shit today because I stayed up all night! Thank god for Sativa's!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 21, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Boys how do we get the available stock option?


Pick a strain, check mark the seeds. Under quantity put in 999. Click add to cart. Then look at the basket. Example 108 item(s)

That will tell you how many they have.


----------



## Buck123 (May 21, 2012)

Thank you bro always wondered... +rep for helping a niggah!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 21, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Boys how do we get the available stock option?


go to where it says quantity put in 1000 then add it to your cart. once you do that go to view cart items and it will display how much of that item is in stock.


----------



## Buck123 (May 21, 2012)

Cheers lads!


----------



## gladstoned (May 21, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Thanks.
> I really hate the Attitude. I only order from them if I can't find something that's not on TSD. lol I ordered my crushed proof tins and they said they are going to throw in my crushed Barney's Farm gear in too. Yeah Right, we'll see. lol
> 
> I picked up Goji OG and Alphakronik Eisbaer (The White X Snowdawg BX). I wanted Goji Og and RD Long's Peak Blue for my big yielders.
> ...


Nice bro. I also hate the tude and prefer tsd. And my Hillbilly Armor and Long's Peak Blue was sitting on my desk when I got home today to order my Bodhi. +rep on the stock info also, I am a seed nympho and that is cool as fuck you guys showed us that.


----------



## gladstoned (May 21, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I wanted Goji Og and RD Long's Peak Blue for my big yielders.


I just got a pack of Underground Originals No Name (and Long's Peak Blue) for my yielders. The No Name looks promising.


----------



## guwall (May 22, 2012)

Like you Glad, I am a TGA man myself. I would love to add a second favorite to my list with bodhi... I have high hopes for my goji, uzbeki, and sunny d.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jun 1, 2012)

There are still a couple more strains I want to get. When is the next drop? What will be dropping next?


----------



## guwall (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't know man..... I went back and ordered more Goji. I've had this boner for a week waiting for the arrival. 

waiting on some Tigers Milk

"Tigers Milk (Bubba Kush x Appalachia) like nursing from the smoky teet of a giant psychedlic tiger.... grrrrrrrr."
^LOL


----------



## wheezer (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's some Clusterfunk at 4 weeeks of light depo. They are surprisingly stable and uniform looking and smelling so far.All phenos are close.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 1, 2012)

Much Love for the bodhi man and especially that Tigers Milk. One of my top 5 all time favorites for sure!! Love the description for Tigers Milk...couldn't be more accurate 

Cheers World~


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jun 1, 2012)

Maybe Bohdi will chime in and let us know when the next drop will be?


----------



## guwall (Jun 1, 2012)

Dropped and waiting!




Goji:



Uzbekistani:



Sunshine Day Dream:


----------



## nattybongo (Jun 1, 2012)

Keep us updated Guwall will ya pls.


----------



## guwall (Jun 1, 2012)

Still debating whether there is enough public interest to start my bodhi grow thread.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 1, 2012)

Considering I just bought ten packs($680 shipped via attitude)...I am  Bodhi is a hidden gem imo. I personally don't think he cares to have all the hype and high times and cups...its meaningless to him IMO. I dont want to see for him, but it appears he a very humble dude, and lord knows he has absolute fire genetics at a unbeatable price imo. 

Saddened that I didn't know of him or his genetics sooner.

Attitude did me very well on pricing. Im sure there will be a boat load of freebies for me to give away when they land. I picked up Goji OG, Blue Tara, ClusterFunk, Pure Kush X Uzbekistan, White Lotus. 2 Packs of each.

If you(guwall) can afford some time, I will gladly join ya for a grow along. I will be dropping all beaners once they land. Indoor Hydro-Organic under 1k's.


----------



## wheezer (Jun 1, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Considering I just bought ten packs($680 shipped via attitude)...I am  Bodhi is a hidden gem imo. I personally don't think he cares to have all the hype and high times and cups...its meaningless to him IMO. I dont want to see for him, but it appears he a very humble dude, and lord knows he has absolute fire genetics at a unbeatable price imo.
> 
> Saddened that I didn't know of him or his genetics sooner.
> 
> ...


you say you ordered all those from Bohdi recently? from attitude?


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 1, 2012)

Attitude had some strains, but only for a matter of hours. I got a hold of one pack.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 1, 2012)

ive got 3 nl#5 x talk of kabuls in veg fresh cracked & a pack of gogi og in the stash.


----------



## wheezer (Jun 1, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Attitude had some strains, but only for a matter of hours. I got a hold of one pack.


that's what I thought too, soo where did he get ten packs??


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 1, 2012)

wheezer said:


> that's what I thought too, soo where did he get ten packs??


Oh, I believe him. He must have been part of the reason them fuckers went so fast.


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 1, 2012)

cant wait to snag a few more pack of bodhi's need some landraces under the aussie sun!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jun 2, 2012)

There is no way white lotus dropped, unless it dropped before 12am pst. I was camping that shit for 6 hours clicking refresh like a crystal meth addict!


----------



## nattybongo (Jun 2, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> cant wait to snag a few more pack of bodhi's need some landraces under the aussie sun!


Good luck in that. Bodhi sent some seeds to the UK for another seed site and they still havn't got them yet. Thiis drop was supposed to happnin after the Attitude one.

Bodhi: "they are still in the twilight zone, or in the postmasters growroom...

im not giving up hope, but its been over two weeks... "


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 2, 2012)

nattybongo said:


> Good luck in that. Bodhi sent some seeds to the UK for another seed site and they still havn't got them yet. Thiis drop was supposed to happnin after the Attitude one.
> 
> Bodhi: "they are still in the twilight zone, or in the postmasters growroom...
> 
> im not giving up hope, but its been over two weeks... "


it could be more sneaky customs fuckers! we had a problem in brisbane australia the actual customs officers were pinching them!


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 2, 2012)

wheezer said:


> you say you ordered all those from Bohdi recently? from attitude?



I only deal with attitude. I am not sure on when and what bodhi did drop to them. If you know certain individuals at attitude, they make it happen. 

I always, recommend you call them, to find out up to date information. Sometimes it takes days to get the webpage up to date accurate. By the sounds of the post there are some serious hardcore bodhi fans ....Mad clickers and all. I kinda feel bad for the guy behind the screen clicking like crazy for up to date info, when if you just pick up the phone ..... 

Plus, they are really more inclined to serve you as a customer over the phone from my exp in the past. 

We shall see when order touch's down. I have never had a issue with attitude, so I can't imagine they would say they have white lotus when they don't. Perhaps the sourced it elsewhere, perhaps they had it in house, idk, but I will soon find out


----------



## wheezer (Jun 2, 2012)

I've spoken with them on the phone before also, but I didn't know that you could get stuff that wasn't listed. I guess I'm gonna have to start calling them first from now on then if that's the case. I spend enough money with them that's for sure.


----------



## guwall (Jun 2, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> If you(guwall) can afford some time, I will gladly join ya for a grow along. I will be dropping all beaners once they land. Indoor Hydro-Organic under 1k's.




Absolutely, Just posted a grow journal. We can frolic in our goji gardens togetherI picked up another pack as well (2pcks total).


----------



## steampick (Jun 2, 2012)

Deep Blue Pakistani at 3 weeks 18/6. These are being grown out with two freebies (TNT Kush, Connie Chung) just to compare. So far, the Deep Blues have been impressive. I just transplanted them into their final pots and the roots of the Deep Blue were far more abundant than that of the freebies. I think they were even becoming rootbound in their little pots while the freebies were nowhere near being rootbound, having not the same amount of roots. The Deep Blues also have alot thicker stems.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 2, 2012)

Very nice!! I wish attitude would advertise for people to CALL before ordering, but then they would prob need a lot more rep's  

They have always done me well when I call.


----------



## wheezer (Jun 2, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Very nice!! I wish attitude would advertise for people to CALL before ordering, but then they would prob need a lot more rep's
> 
> They have always done me well when I call.


Good to know...thanks!


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 2, 2012)

got my bodhi goji today


----------



## guwall (Jun 2, 2012)

You gonna pop them, glad?


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 2, 2012)

Not for a good month. I will wait till I have a spot for my mothers. From the sounds of it, I am going to want to keep one of these.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 2, 2012)

bodhi list update for my vault 

89 sensi nl5 noof x bcsc nl5
Apollo 11 genius pheno f3 
dank sinatra 
clusterfunk 
GoJi x2
pure kush x uzbekistani hashplant
Sunshine Daydream 
Temple 
Yo MAMA
Super Silver Strawberry Lotus x2
Deep Blue Pakistani 
purple Nepali Highland Sativa
Apollo 13 Gorilla Arm x A11 Genius Pheno
Dream Lotus

and I'm still hoping to see Tigers Milk, lucky Charms & Blue Tara come up sooner then later


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jun 3, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> bodhi list update for my vault
> 
> 89 sensi nl5 noof x bcsc nl5
> Apollo 11 genius pheno f3
> ...


You own all of those now?


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 3, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> bodhi list update for my vault
> 
> 89 sensi nl5 noof x bcsc nl5
> Apollo 11 genius pheno f3
> ...


Fuck that one looks super PUURTY! Hopefully grab it in the summer drop!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 3, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> You own all of those now?


Yes sir, now trying to pick some to run...little bit harder to make up the old mind..lol


----------



## steampick (Jun 3, 2012)

Sketchy:

I've got the NL5 seeds too (about 7 business days to get 'em here; thank you Attitude). I'll be popping a few of those soon and growing them beside the Deep Blue Pakistani. But I'd certainly recommend popping those DB-Pakistani's, my friend. They are one damned healthy looking 3-week-old plant in my closet. And uniform as can be, so far.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jun 5, 2012)

SketchyGrower, you must have the biggest seed collection on here. I thought I spend a lot on seeds. I spent $600 since Feb of this year. I get TGA packs for 5 seeds $45 and Cali Connection 10 Reg or 6 Fem for $60 a pack and still managed to spend $600. I get ganked from The Attitude when I have to buy from there. They have a high mark up. TGA $53.00 vs $45.00 and $60 vs $108.00. WTF! Thats recockulas on Cali connect seeds. Is there a hotline? I can't stop buying seeds!!!

Still waiting on drop info!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 5, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> SketchyGrower, you must have the biggest seed collection on here. I thought I spend a lot on seeds. I spent $600 since Feb of this year. I get TGA packs for 5 seeds $45 and Cali Connection 10 Reg or 6 Fem for $60 a pack and still managed to spend $600. I get ganked from The Attitude when I have to buy from there. They have a high mark up. TGA $53.00 vs $45.00 and $60 vs $108.00. WTF! Thats recockulas on Cali connect seeds. Is there a hotline? I can't stop buying seeds!!!
> 
> Still waiting on drop info!


ha.. I hardly think so, but I do have a stock pile  I have only been doing the seed buying thing for about a year or little over a year. 

I don't see the seed business going away but, if it were to at lest we know we have something to dive into...


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 10, 2012)

had to pick up some of that sunshine daydream.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 10, 2012)

Bodhi has really been killin' it for all of us trying to get his great genetics... My vault has definitely expanded...

Cali Yo!
Dank Sinatra
Temple
Goji OG
Sunshine Daydream
Pure Kush(suge) x Uzbekistan
89 sensi NL5 
Afkansastan x X18

Not to mention some House Of Funk using his killer Snow Lotus (goohead) male... 

Arctic fallout
Chem Glue


----------



## hazey grapes (Jun 11, 2012)

when is that genius coming back?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 11, 2012)

I read that Bodhi's genius clone was lost due to a friend.... Heard he is working on acquiring another. Sounds like it may be awhile.


----------



## hazey grapes (Jun 11, 2012)

ain't that just a bisquit. with friends like that, who needs enemas?


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 11, 2012)

word heard over & over on the right coast (east) , & those fine cali peeps can confirm for us now , is that "la pure kush" sells for $800 to $1000 a zip_ out west_.

is that right? 

i've also "heard" that pure kush is a real low yielder but mega potent ...which might attest to the necessary $krilla to get some in your pipe.

with the hash plant , i bet that particular bodhi cross is outstanding.

*

so i's says , i says ::: id love love love to see somebody run an entire pack of the : pure kush x uzbek


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 11, 2012)

im going to run a full pack of sunshine daydream here in a min.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 11, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> id love love love to see somebody run an entire pack of the : pure kush x uzbek


Well I would if fucking Attitude Seedbank didn't sell my pack out from under me.


----------



## blissfest (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a pack of that Bodie pure kush shit, LOL! Plus two packs of Gogi,

I just dont see how they can make me money? Im savin them for future breeding adventures


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 11, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> word heard over & over on the right coast (east) , & those fine cali peeps can confirm for us now , is that "la pure kush" sells for $800 to $1000 a zip_ out west_.
> 
> is that right?
> 
> ...



Good things often come in small packages.... But often times well worth it.


----------



## hazey grapes (Jun 12, 2012)

and good things come to those who wait. the best weed takes more than 10 weeks.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 12, 2012)

i was going to double up on that cross but decided not to due to the fact of limited availability. hate to be the one buying 2 or 3 packs of something so limited and in high demand just to say i got it and you don't.


----------



## hazey grapes (Jun 12, 2012)

well if you have something someone doesn't, you could also be empowered to SHARE IT


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 12, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> well if you have something someone doesn't, you could also be empowered to SHARE IT


yeah you have a point.


----------



## althor (Jun 12, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> and good things come to those who wait. the best weed takes more than 10 weeks.



Yet, you have never been able to make it past week 3....


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 12, 2012)

althor said:


> Yet, you have never been able to make it past week 3....


Baaaazinga!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 12, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> i was going to double up on that cross but decided not to due to the fact of limited availability. hate to be the one buying 2 or 3 packs of something so limited and in high demand just to say i got it and you don't.


I did the same... Spread the love of these great genetics. 

Bodhi seeds has one of the best vibes out there IMHO.


----------



## hazey grapes (Jun 13, 2012)

i really want that genius! i should have listened to everyone who told me i was looking for A11 back around '05, only after over a year of begging & pleading, not one person could ever be bothered to give details on couchlock & odor levels so i chose C99 instead as one of my first strains. now i know, a little bit of stone balances out a speedy high and kind of comes with the territory when you want trippy too.
columbian gold is super trippy, but turns to pure stone in a month
jack's cleaner 2 is trippy with some mild stone
&
even haze x skunk has some lead eye going on

the stone in those 3 strains isn't bad. that's why i can't stand grow reports that cheat on the smoke reports, there aren't enough people out there giving lowdown on strains that get you high and especially comparing their differences. i wouldn't be growing if there was actual good bud out there on every corner. i grow because that's the only way to get what i want and i don't want to be bothered with anything stony ever again. never liked afghani from day 1


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 13, 2012)

please do not fill this thread with your bull shit.


----------



## wheezer (Jun 13, 2012)

The ignore button is a wonderful thing......


----------



## guwall (Jun 14, 2012)

Anyone Catch the Black Afghan x 88G13HP on Cannazon?!?!


I DID!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 14, 2012)

I let that one slide.


----------



## wheezer (Jun 14, 2012)

missed it. havn't really ordered from Cannazon yet, I thin k it's time I start paying attention to them, and start using them. I tried Sow amazing seeds, and I didn't like them. I'm stuck on Attitude cvause I've never yet had a problem, but it is hard to get the Bohdi gear if your not watching ALL the sires that carry them.


----------



## guwall (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm a tude guy myself. love the quick payment methods. Cannazon is still cash by mail if you don't wanna do a bank transfer. Worth it for THIS cross tho


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 17, 2012)

wheezer said:


> missed it. havn't really ordered from Cannazon yet, I thin k it's time I start paying attention to them, and start using them. I tried Sow amazing seeds, and I didn't like them. I'm stuck on Attitude cvause I've never yet had a problem, but it is hard to get the Bohdi gear if your not watching ALL the sires that carry them.


Really? You didn't like the dude at Sow charging you extra and not sending the breeder's pack AND him being an asshole too!? lol. I didn't like that fucker either. lol. 
3 of my Goji have popped. Really looking forward to these!


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 17, 2012)

22/22 Above ground Goji and Temple!


----------



## guwall (Jun 17, 2012)

32/33 goji,uzixpk,sunshineDD


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 17, 2012)

good numbers man!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 18, 2012)

Cali Yo 4 for 4
Sunshine Daydream 4 for 4
Dream Lotus 3 for 4
A11 x A13 4 for 4


----------



## GUN1 (Jun 18, 2012)

Did bohdi do a big drop all at once or something???


----------



## guwall (Jun 18, 2012)

yup, 2 on attitude, one on cannazon, and a few on seurbidz (sp?)

I got:
2 packs goji
uzi x pk
Sunnshine DD
n' 80's Black Afghani (DSB) x 88G13/HP


Still searching for Tiger's Milk can anyone help me?


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jun 18, 2012)

I have been waiting on White Lotus forever! I don't care for flavor, I go strictly for potency. Which of his strains pack the punch?


----------



## GUN1 (Jun 18, 2012)

Would have liked that apollo 11 genius pheno


----------



## nattybongo (Jun 19, 2012)

Tons of stuff has just popped up on the Tude.
Elf snack, love triangle, yo momma, orange sunshine etc...

Elf snack all sold out haha. That was quick...


----------



## coughee420 (Jun 19, 2012)

Tigers milk is looking pretty tasty..


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 19, 2012)

nattybongo said:


> Tons of stuff has just popped up on the Tude.
> Elf snack, love triangle, yo momma, orange sunshine etc...
> 
> Elf snack all sold out haha. That was quick...


what was all that got posted today?


----------



## gladstoned (Jun 19, 2012)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds/cat_9.html


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 19, 2012)

dude i know where they sell them, i got 14 packs of his gear all from the tude, but what i am not sure of is what was listed other than what's up there as of now. 
by the time i checked to see if any were stocked today, around 8am, and it appears i missed out of some x's and would like to know which one's i missed out on.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 19, 2012)

from what I know Elf snack and space mountain


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 19, 2012)

ok cool and thanks. space mountain was definitely on the list but can't do anything about it now. hopefully the tude restock some more this week along with some other crosses i've been waiting on.


----------



## Second Skin (Jun 19, 2012)

Seeds that hit this tude this morning, at least what was available when I checked. - Space Mountain - Tiger's Milk - Yo Mama - Love Triangle - Elf Snack - Sunshine Daydream - Temple - Afk x X18 - Orange Sunshine -blessings


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 4, 2012)

anything dropping in the near future.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 4, 2012)

Just heard back from the man himself... 

About a week for the tude drop... 

Time to roll out the sleeping bag...


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 4, 2012)

thanks. he gave you any idea as to what was dropping?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 4, 2012)

Loving the recent drops...

Have my rooms full... And the vault has expanded:

Tiger's Milk
Dank Sinatra
Cali Yo!
PKUZI
Goji OG
Sunshine Daydream
NL5
Afkansastan x X18
Temple
Love Triangle


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 4, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> thanks. he gave you any idea as to what was dropping?


From Bodhi:

"sunshine 3
black triangle
moonwalk
and some assorted restocks in about a week...."


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 4, 2012)

ok cool. im hoping clusterfunk is included in the assorted restocks.


----------



## Eekam0use (Jul 4, 2012)

Coolkid is that black triangle black haze x triangle kush? that would be awesome Florida has some of the best hands down. black haze some of the best sativa ever soon I will be growing something close to these I got love triangle and looking for tre's haze.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 4, 2012)

triangle kush X 88 g13/hp.


----------



## Eekam0use (Jul 4, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> triangle kush X 88 g13/hp.


That sounds dank too. much love to bodhi. my goji is coming along nicely and the love triangle just sprouted should be fun


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 4, 2012)

Eekam0use said:


> Coolkid is that black triangle black haze x triangle kush? that would be awesome Florida has some of the best hands down. my ole lady can't get high now that we moved here to CO so i have my bro back in Florida sending me black haze which is the best sativa ever soon I will be growing something close to these I got love triangle and looking for tre's haze.


I feel you...

I got a second pack of Temples... Hoping to find some mind fire haze...


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 4, 2012)

yeah i am going to pick 2 packs each of each strain and do an all bodhi grow.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 4, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> yeah i am going to pick 2 packs each of each strain and do an all bodhi grow.


Can't go wrong...

Bodhi is pretty much taking over my space...


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 5, 2012)

yeah i have 14 packs as of now but only cracked one pack so far. i was about to start flowering but i seen some flies around panicked and took some advise that just set my shit back by two weeks.


----------



## hazey grapes (Jul 5, 2012)

so many breeders so few extra rooms. apollo genius is going to take a while to re-stock. i might start using that instead of C99 if it has a more 24/7 friendly buzz.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 5, 2012)

did you pick any up?


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 10, 2012)

I just ordered Tiger's Milk, Sunshine Daydream, and Black Triangle from Attitude. That shit will all be gone in a few hours. Good Luck everyone.

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds/cat_9.html


----------



## JUST A GUEST (Jul 10, 2012)

BODHI SEEDS AVAILABLE AT ATTITUDE: TIGERS MILK, MOONWALK, SUNSHINE 3, SUNSHINE DAYDREAM,TEMPLE AND AND BLACK TRIANGLE.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 10, 2012)

did any hollywood pure kush x uzbekistani get released?


----------



## snodome (Jul 10, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> did any hollywood pure kush x uzbekistani get released?


heard in the sct very few packs, hardly listed.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 10, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> did any hollywood pure kush x uzbekistani get released?


I never saw any listed...

I did pick up one of the five(?) packs of Space Mountain... Those were gone in a flash....

Had to grab pretty much a pack of all that I didn't have...


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

whats the lineage of space mountain?


----------



## 40sdroppinhot (Jul 10, 2012)

man ive been checking every single day for a pack of genius any idea when more will drop bodhi? SINCERELY hope its not gone forever....its seriously at the top of my wants list


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 10, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> whats the lineage of space mountain?


"Bodhi Seeds Space Mountain Type:* space mountain *Genetics:* sol bs sweet skunk clone x apollo 11 genius pheno f3 Flowering Time: medium Outdoor Harvest: Height: Medium Characteristics: pina colada mind bomb space mountain (breeder steves sweet skunk clone x apollo genius*pheno f3) this was a natural progression to bring the flowering time and*stretch down on the famous spice of life sweet skunk clone, but*keeping the beautiful soaring long lasting high and mouth watering*musky pina colada aromas. the quick bushy a11 g pheno papa makes a*perfect match, his pineapple cheetos smelling traits pass on along*with the cerebral happy genius high. if you like big tropical*smelling sativa dominant colas then this is your medicine. limited*edition pre release.. 9-10 weeks flowering time... these seed projects were made in an organic biodynamic growing*environment with the utmost care, respect, meditation, and good*vibes, using the best parental selections from a small but amazing*gene pool. may all your dreams come true and all your seeds sprout. many blessings b......"

Looking for a nice Sativa dominant lady...

Also had to pick up Moonwalk to check out the A11g male in action with the Chem #3

And I can't really justify why I got Black Triangle and Sunshine 3... I'm just obssesed with the dankness and didn't have them... Yes I have a problem!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 10, 2012)

40sdroppinhot said:


> man ive been checking every single day for a pack of genius any idea when more will drop bodhi? SINCERELY hope its not gone forever....its seriously at the top of my wants list


Sounds like they will be made again....

However, Bodhi lent his Genius mother to a friend whom lost her... I know he was getting another but doesnt sound like a love session is coming very soon...


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

thanks for that bro!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jul 11, 2012)

I lost out on that Black Triangle because the Attitude denied my card when I have used it 7 times before. I'm really getting tired of them and all the BS that goes with them.


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 11, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I lost out on that Black Triangle because the Attitude denied my card when I have used it 7 times before. I'm really getting tired of them and all the BS that goes with them.


Nightmare, I usually don't stick up for attitude, but I have had hella problems with my cards at ALL the seedbanks. It is fucking ridiculous. I don't think that or shipping trouble is directly their fault. It has burned me more than once also.


----------



## snodome (Jul 11, 2012)

anyone get their space mountain order cancelled saying they never had them in the first place?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 11, 2012)

snodome said:


> anyone get their space mountain order cancelled saying they never had them in the first place?



Now that would make me Agro!


----------



## snodome (Jul 11, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Now that would make me Agro!


i called telling myself i would be calm and hear them out. girl said they never had them, they are getting many calls from disappointed people. she then says i can sub it out. we handle the details and then after hanging up i realize she did not ask for any of my info? so am i the only one and she knew who i was or what the fuck is going on here? just need to find out if any other heads got their space mtn order cancelled. if not i will likely be upset. prolly make an angry call and ask why i was told false info.


----------



## hazey grapes (Jul 11, 2012)

> *man ive been checking every single day for a pack of genius any idea when more will drop bodhi? SINCERELY hope its not gone forever....its seriously at the top of my wants list *


that makes 2 of us. word has it that bodhi's genius clone was lost or even stolen and he's back to square 1 obtaining another clone he'll likely have to do some back crossing with. as far as i know, he's the ONLY apollo 11 breeder left. i got the impression it's going to be a while until it comes back in stock. hopefully it won't clear shelves as soon as it goes to market. i really wish other breeders would continue C99 & A11 lines. the closest i have is joey weed's C99 i back crossed crossed with his C99 x A11. A11 disappeared before i could order it along with everything else by JW and now mosca's lost his genius. i wish all of that extinctifying would fuckin' happen to afghanis.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jul 11, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Nightmare, I usually don't stick up for attitude, but I have had hella problems with my cards at ALL the seedbanks. It is fucking ridiculous. I don't think that or shipping trouble is directly their fault. It has burned me more than once also.


The problem I have with the attitude is that if there are only 5 seed packs and they go quickly for some reason they dont stay in the cart. If someone else buys them before your card can get through it comes up with errors and then your cart is empty and you have to start over. The proper way to do things is if you add an item to your cart it should be considered sold or on hold. With the Attitude, that does not seem to be the case. I had the Black Triangle in my cart and it mysteriously vanished and said sold out. I had to start over and it was gone.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 11, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> The proper way to do things is if you add an item to your cart it should be considered sold or on hold.


How would that even work?? Most of us add huge numbers to the cart in order to see how many are left in stock.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 11, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> How would that even work?? Most of us add huge numbers to the cart in order to see how many are left in stock.


Gotta agree with JJ....

I add crazy amounts to my cart just to check quantities...

I was one of the lucky few to snag a pack of Space Mountain... Appears like it shipped out per the tude...


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 11, 2012)

coolkid.02 said:


> I was one of the lucky few to snag a pack of Space Mountain... *Appears like it shipped out per the tude...*


Same here. *fingers crossed*


----------



## 40sdroppinhot (Jul 11, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> [/B]that makes 2 of us. word has it that bodhi's genius clone was lost or even stolen and he's back to square 1 obtaining another clone he'll likely have to do some back crossing with. as far as i know, he's the ONLY apollo 11 breeder left. i got the impression it's going to be a while until it comes back in stock. hopefully it won't clear shelves as soon as it goes to market. i really wish other breeders would continue C99 & A11 lines. the closest i have is joey weed's C99 i acquire back crossed crossed with his C99 x A11. A11 disappeared before i could order it along with everything else by JW and now mosca's lost his genius. i wish all of that extinctifying would fuckin' happen to afghanis.


haha it was one of your posts that first inspired me to acquire some c99 seeds a few months back. Though it was to late to get any jws from the depot, I snagged two packs of moscras and a pack of females in case all the quality cindy becomes extinct :/ I too much prefer getting high to getting stoned and sitting on my ass all day aha. That's to bad about the apollo though...someone should send him a genius clone to be bred with the male! I have yet to grow out the c99 but i just have a feeling that a11 would be my preferred daytime smoke....hope its not too late! My last option is tga's a13Xvortex. Idk about all that business though. I doubt its true to the supposed creative, CLEAR headed-ness of the genius that I desire.

edit: woah woah woah what did you mean by that last bit about moscra losing it?!


----------



## wheezer (Jul 11, 2012)

The first shots of the Clusterfunks.....more later.....pure Fi Yer


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jul 12, 2012)

coolkid.02 said:


> Gotta agree with JJ....
> 
> I add crazy amounts to my cart just to check quantities...
> 
> I was one of the lucky few to snag a pack of Space Mountain... Appears like it shipped out per the tude...


Everyone checks the stock. Simple thing to do would be to do it when you actually check out and not just when its loaded to the cart.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 12, 2012)

i just got the second to last pack of sunshine day dream. 1 pack left, 35 packs of moon walk left,25 packs of sunshine#3


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 12, 2012)

wheezer said:


> View attachment 2251685View attachment 2251686The first shots of the Clusterfunks.....more later.....pure Fi Yer


you're a beast son, is there not one strain that you haven't grown? almost every post i see of yours is bud shots of a different variety.

how was the smoke on this one?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 12, 2012)

and the sunshineday dream is out of stock, im so tempted to pick up some moonwalk cuz it has the a11 genes in it. but the description said its a low odor stain, thats what made me pick the daydream.


----------



## Tjsleaf1817 (Jul 12, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> and the sunshineday dream is out of stock, im so tempted to pick up some moonwalk cuz it has the a11 genes in it. but the description said its a low odor stain, thats what made me pick the daydream.


 I just picked up a pack of Sunny D on the last drop..Seeds were BEAutiful.lol..10 of 11 germination rate and germinated super fast like 24 hours.. Cant wait to have me sum of that butteryness.lol.


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 12, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I just ordered Tiger's Milk, Sunshine Daydream, and Black Triangle from Attitude. That shit will all be gone in a few hours. Good Luck everyone.
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds/cat_9.html


I went back later and got the Sunshine #3 and the Temple, just cuz. 
I didn't order the Moonwalk cuz it said it is good for those wanting low odor or some shit. I was about to order it. I want the one that says stinky as fuck though! 


Ya, I shoulda got it anyway.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 12, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I went back later and got the Sunshine #3 and the Temple, just cuz.
> I didn't order the Moonwalk cuz it said it is good for those wanting low odor or some shit. I was about to order it. I want the one that says stinky as fuck though!
> 
> 
> Ya, I shoulda got it anyway.


 ya thats what im saying bro, i didn't buy a carbon filter so i could be low key about the smell im with u man give me the one that say "dank as fuck, smells like mega dank buttery goodness"


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd like to see some pics of the Sunshine Daydream. I have not grown any Bohdi strains to flower yet. I hope the Goji OG lives up to the hype.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jul 17, 2012)

Any idea when the next drop is? I really want the Black Triangle!


----------



## guwall (Jul 17, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Any idea when the next drop is? I really want the Black Triangle!



few days at suer bidz


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 17, 2012)

not so bro



bodhiseeds said:


> hopefully late next week here at bb:
> 10 sunshine daydream
> 10 instant karma
> 10 tigers milk
> ...


Black triangle along with a few others were dropped at the tude last week or something


----------



## steampick (Jul 17, 2012)

> I have not grown any Bohdi strains to flower yet. I hope the Goji OG lives up to the hype.


I think we're all going to find out about Bodhi pretty soon. Bodhi has been getting major hype on RUI and let's hope it's deserved, but you don't see a lot of finished journals. I really think part of the appeal of his seeds is the over-the-top descriptions of the scents and tastes. To me, his descriptions are a bit crowded, but if even some of those characteristics are part of the finished product I'll be happy.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 17, 2012)

I just finished Bodhi seeds Clusterfunk, and it's all it's described to be, but it's an untested release. Ity's really good smoke, and out of 5 phenos, they were pretty stable as far as phenos go, no hermies and real good, tasty smoke. Almost done with Dank Sinatra and it looks good too.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 17, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I'd like to see some pics of the Sunshine Daydream. I have not grown any Bohdi strains to flower yet. I hope the Goji OG lives up to the hype.


You haven't grown _anything_ to flower yet.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 18, 2012)

steampick said:


> I think we're all going to find out about Bodhi pretty soon. Bodhi has been getting major hype on RUI and let's hope it's deserved, but you don't see a lot of finished journals. I really think part of the appeal of his seeds is the over-the-top descriptions of the scents and tastes. To me, his descriptions are a bit crowded, but if even some of those characteristics are part of the finished product I'll be happy.



Very true... there are not a lot of finished journals on a lot of Bodhi's Gear on RIU... However Bodhi's strains usually clearly state that they are for adventurous growers on untested lines..... 

The more Developed lines have plenty of documentation on other sites... (most notably breed bay)


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 18, 2012)

Dank Sinatra... Kushy Dark Roast...


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 18, 2012)

Cali Yo! Gonna be making F2's of this Fo Sho... 

My Love tent just flipped the lights...


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 19, 2012)

that dank sinatra nug looks dank and frosty as hell nice work


----------



## nattybongo (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice pics coolkids. Thanks for sharing. You lucky mofo, I wanted to Cali Yo but missed out on it, but best of luck man. Doubts you need it tho.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 20, 2012)

wish i would of picked up that dank sinatra when i had the chance. thanks for the pics ck.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jul 20, 2012)

I have some bad germination rates on my Goji OG. I think it just might be a fluke. The seeds are dark black. I will give the seeds 2 more days. I have never had a pack with a germination rate this low. I usually go 90%-100%.
Popped 2 days ago.
Goji og 7/11
Moonshinehaze 10/10
Buddah Tahoe 4/4
DeadHead OG 8/8
SSSDH 2/2


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 20, 2012)

coolkid.02 said:


> View attachment 2260189
> 
> View attachment 2260196
> 
> Dank Sinatra... Kushy Dark Roast...



that Dank Sinatra so damn icy...


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 20, 2012)

steampick said:


> I think we're all going to find out about Bodhi pretty soon. Bodhi has been getting major hype on RUI and let's hope it's deserved, but you don't see a lot of finished journals. I really think part of the appeal of his seeds is the over-the-top descriptions of the scents and tastes. To me, his descriptions are a bit crowded, but if even some of those characteristics are part of the finished product I'll be happy.


I just chopped a temple and it was everything the description said. Chunky, Solid, Lemon-Lime Vanilla Haze with a motivational, joyful high. 9 weeks on the dot. I literally just chopped it today, put some in the vape, and it's already really good without a cure.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 20, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> I just chopped a temple and it was everything the description said. Chunky, Solid, Lemon-Lime Vanilla Haze with a motivational, joyful high. 9 weeks on the dot. I literally just chopped it today, put some in the vape, and it's already really good without a cure.


I'm really glad to hear that... i snagged two packs to find something special... i have a few running and really hoping for some ladies....


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 20, 2012)

funny i just popped 6 goji's and all germed. i messed up one but all germed, not to mention they had tails sitting on top of water in 8hrs. 

hey Bomb you got any pics? i started to double up on those but didn't, he seems to restock quite often so i will do so on the next one.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 21, 2012)

I changed it up this round and went with coco... she seems to really kick out the trichs in this medium


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 21, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> funny i just popped 6 goji's and all germed. i messed up one but all germed, not to mention they had tails sitting on top of water in 8hrs.
> 
> hey Bomb you got any pics? i started to double up on those but didn't, he seems to restock quite often so i will do so on the next one.



I would love to see some pics of Temple too...


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 21, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> I just chopped a temple and it was everything the description said. Chunky, Solid, Lemon-Lime Vanilla Haze with a motivational, joyful high. 9 weeks on the dot. I literally just chopped it today, put some in the vape, and it's already really good without a cure.


Pics or it didnt happen lol! PLEASE!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 21, 2012)

Coolkid what's the yield and potency like? thanks in advance.


----------



## bodhi seeds (Jul 21, 2012)

thanks for all the support and kind words, and sorry i dont make it over to RIU that much. im having a hard time keeping up with all the forums, pm's, and emails. being mr mom by day, gardner by night makes it hard to stay current with computer things.. my heart grows when im in the garden, and thats where most of my non family time happens . im super stoked to see everybody growing awesome plants, and ill pop in and try and answer some questions here and there.
have a beautiful summer
many blessings on your grows
b


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 21, 2012)

damn that's some beautiful bud...


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 21, 2012)

bodhi seeds said:


> thanks for all the support and kind words, and sorry i dont make it over to RIU that much. im having a hard time keeping up with all the forums, pm's, and emails. being mr mom by day, gardner by night makes it hard to stay current with computer things.. my heart grows when im in the garden, and thats where most of my non family time happens . im super stoked to see everybody growing awesome plants, and ill pop in and try and answer some questions here and there.
> have a beautiful summer
> many blessings on your grows
> b



Glad you could stop by Bodhi....

You are one of the easiest breeders to get in touch with! 

Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 21, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> Coolkid what's the yield and potency like? thanks in advance.



Super body buzz... But it doesn't tend to give me crazy couch-lock... Flavor is off the hook...

Yeild on my pheno is small but very dense... I consider it more for headstach for sure...


----------



## bodhi seeds (Jul 21, 2012)

the dank sinatra is treasure bud, its that jar you pull out for special times.... not the biggest yielder but a full molecular kushy rub down....


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 21, 2012)

bodhi seeds said:


> the dank sinatra is treasure bud, its that jar you pull out for special times.... not the biggest yielder but a full molecular kushy rub down....


FO SHO! All my homies dig this herb in a big way!


----------



## wheezer (Jul 21, 2012)

yea I got one drying now......can't wait to taste it. I'm loving my Clusterfunk phenos too...it's bomb for sure.


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry, I don't have any pics of harvest. I'm a perfectionist and can't take good pics, so I really dislike it. I was also preoccupied with getting up early to drive an hour to chop the plants and bring them home before work, and the bud rot that was starting to show. I'll have a buddy take some bud shots. The temple is pretty frosty.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 21, 2012)

Well, I just took my first bong rip of the Dank S that I have..not quite dry all the way so it I didn't expect much of a taste but it's there already. The buzz is...well...heavy for sure. Can't wait till it cures now! I'll get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 22, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Sorry, I don't have any pics of harvest. I'm a perfectionist and can't take good pics, so I really dislike it. I was also preoccupied with getting up early to drive an hour to chop the plants and bring them home before work, and the bud rot that was starting to show. I'll have a buddy take some bud shots. The temple is pretty frosty.



hope the smoke is bomb...

I know how you feel about wanting perfection... 

The drive for dank!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 22, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Sorry, I don't have any pics of harvest. I'm a perfectionist and can't take good pics, so I really dislike it. I was also preoccupied with getting up early to drive an hour to chop the plants and bring them home before work, and the bud rot that was starting to show. I'll have a buddy take some bud shots. The temple is pretty frosty.


cheers man! nice yield on her too??


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 22, 2012)

hey B when is the next drop and what will be dropping with it? thanks in advance.


----------



## Epic Apex (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello Bodhi, I am taking a trip to Santa Cruz this week and I was wondering what seeds do you currently have at Santa Cruz Mountain Naturals ?


----------



## bodhi seeds (Jul 26, 2012)

its so good to hear that people are enjoying the plants.....
it really warms my heart...
i hope you guys are finding phenos that really do it for you...


----------



## bodhi seeds (Jul 26, 2012)

the new seeds are being harvested and need a nice dry and cure, but they should be done and bagged by the end of aug...


----------



## bodhi seeds (Jul 26, 2012)

Epic Apex said:


> Hello Bodhi, I am taking a trip to Santa Cruz this week and I was wondering what seeds do you currently have at Santa Cruz Mountain Naturals ?


i would give them a call, im not sure what they have left. 
enjoy your time in the cruz.....


----------



## 40sdroppinhot (Jul 26, 2012)

bodhi seeds said:


> its so good to hear that people are enjoying the plants.....
> it really warms my heart...
> i hope you guys are finding phenos that really do it for you...


Ive been lurking for about a year now mate and I can honestly say you have a sick rep on the web....I have not heard a bad thing about your beans. That said, can you tell us what you got in the pipes in terms of strains?!


----------



## wheezer (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm LOVING this Clusterfunk...all 4 phenos I have are fire, and I got one more finishing now. Great F1s!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 26, 2012)

damn Wheezer, you and Coolkid have me ready to pop my pack. i just popped some goji, if my high female ratio continues i will pop my cluster funks soon after.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's pheno #4. YUM!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 26, 2012)

wheezer said:


> View attachment 2269495View attachment 2269496View attachment 2269497View attachment 2269498Here's pheno #4. YUM!


thats awsome your key board has a dusting of kief on it


----------



## wheezer (Jul 26, 2012)

YEA IT HAS A DUSTING OF DUST TOO HAHA. my pc is in my man cave/garage.


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 26, 2012)

Goji OG is featured in this months skunk.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 26, 2012)

Arctic Fallout (Chem 91 x Snow Lotus)


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 26, 2012)

Man... I love this bud!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 27, 2012)

coolkid.02 said:


> View attachment 2270546
> 
> Man... I love this bud!


damn that looks spectacular, great job on that one.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 27, 2012)

Arctic Fallout as well (nearly finished):


----------



## wheezer (Jul 27, 2012)

Not as pretty as that one ^ but still.....


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 27, 2012)

At least yours is done and ready to puff on!

How long did the Dank Sinatra go for? Looking at your pic I imagine the smoke is dank.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 27, 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuu.....hahah IDK! I had a couple different batches in light dep, and got confused.....let's see.........ok yea 50 days on the money. had to look at my calender.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 27, 2012)

it's barely dry now....no cure time on it yet sooooo it's not REALLY ready yet


----------



## Robear (Jul 27, 2012)

has anybody had decent results with elf snack? a good friend of mine just tossed me a pack knowing my fascination with bodhi's strains. thinking of popping these after my cookies and ogs finish up so i actually have space in the veg tent.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 27, 2012)

Robear said:


> has anybody had decent results with elf snack? a good friend of mine just tossed me a pack knowing my fascination with bodhi's strains. thinking of popping these after my cookies and ogs finish up so i actually have space in the veg tent.


I would pop those in a heartbeat.... With those genetics, i would find it hard not too!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 27, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Arctic Fallout as well (nearly finished):
> 
> View attachment 2270937


damn... looking good JJ!


----------



## guwall (Jul 27, 2012)

Sunshine daydream
(Kush Muffin pheno lol)
DAY 35


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice... haha... hope mine is some tasty buttered muffins myself!

Super Frosty Gu.... excited to see where she goes from here


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 28, 2012)

guwall said:


> Sunshine daydream
> (Kush Muffin pheno lol)
> DAY 35


keep uss updated for sure cant wait to see your finished product.


----------



## steampick (Jul 28, 2012)

Day 35 and already red pistils! That's a quick flowering plant. My Deep Blue Pakistani (3) and NL (1) are coming along nicely, but only white pistils at day 20. Will post some pics when they start looking juicier.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 29, 2012)

post link to journal.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 29, 2012)

Didnt even know there was a bodhi thread, well im sub'd


----------



## steampick (Jul 29, 2012)

Not much to look at yet, but here are my Bodhi NL5 and Deep Blue Pakistanis after Day 20 of 12/12:

First is the NL5. Had two of them, but one hermied after week 2 of 12/12. It was around 30 celcius in my room for a few weeks, so I'd lay no blame on the breeder. Too bad, though, as it was quite a dandy and by far the biggest plant. This NL is growing very tight internodes and is just starting to pick up some nice scents.





A group shot. NL in the bottom left corner, surrounded ("come out with your hands on your head") by the Deep Blue Pakistanis which are a week behind the NL.


This is the best growing Deep Blue Pakistani of the three. It has a wonderful peppery scent and has pretty much caught up with the NL in terms of pistils (thick and very white/creamy pistils).


----------



## tree king (Jul 29, 2012)

so whats the deal with dream lotus? ive been looking for blue dream for a long time. how does this compare to the bd clone in yield, potency, ease of trim? what other genetics are in this cross?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 29, 2012)

tree king said:


> so whats the deal with dream lotus? ive been looking for blue dream for a long time. how does this compare to the bd clone in yield, potency, ease of trim? what other genetics are in this cross?



I have been wanting to check out this cross for awhile.... Hopefully someone here was luck enough to snag a pack of those rare beans...

Dream Lotus: Blue dream x Snow Lotus male

"Snow Lotus is the love child of afgooey and a x19 leaning blockhead male (no sweetooth traits present) and lets the female traits pass through in a cross while uping the size, frost, and potency."


----------



## tree king (Jul 29, 2012)

coolkid.02 said:


> I have been wanting to check out this cross for awhile.... Hopefully someone here was luck enough to snag a pack of those rare beans...
> 
> Dream Lotus: Blue dream x Snow Lotus male
> 
> "Snow Lotus is the love child of afgooey and a x19 leaning blockhead male (no sweetooth traits present) and lets the female traits pass through in a cross while uping the size, frost, and potency."


thanks for the info. for real we need alot more info on this strain


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 29, 2012)

Chem #4 x Snow Lotus male


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 29, 2012)

Everything looks so nice everyone. 
Bodhi so great to see you getting the props u deserve!


----------



## bodhi seeds (Jul 30, 2012)

lots of cool pics and plants....

nice sunny d gu..

awesome nugs .....wheezer, jj420, coolkidand....

im glad you got that deep blue pakistani steampick, its a unique line, two dominant inbred indicas offset by a landrace pakistani, like a family reunion at an amusement park. sorry about the nl5 shes a little uptight inside...

this forum is testing my stoner brainpower, no multi quotes.... so if i missed a question or a pic just give me a shout...


----------



## bodhi seeds (Jul 30, 2012)

ps... more dream lotus in a few weeks...


----------



## bodhi seeds (Jul 30, 2012)

Robear said:


> has anybody had decent results with elf snack? a good friend of mine just tossed me a pack knowing my fascination with bodhi's strains. thinking of popping these after my cookies and ogs finish up so i actually have space in the veg tent.



have not seen any grow reports on this one, but shes a stretchy gal with big full buds, potent up high....


----------



## bodhi seeds (Jul 30, 2012)

theres a grow show on bb, and cannetics.



tree king said:


> thanks for the info. for real we need alot more info on this strain


----------



## bodhi seeds (Jul 30, 2012)

40sdroppinhot said:


> Ive been lurking for about a year now mate and I can honestly say you have a sick rep on the web....I have not heard a bad thing about your beans. That said, can you tell us what you got in the pipes in terms of strains?!


thanks for the props 40sdroppinhot....

i try and do my best to work with the highest intentions, ive had a few herms in some of my more daring crosses, and had some germ issues on a batch of dank sinatra i made in a tent, but nobody is perfect.


----------



## bodhi seeds (Jul 30, 2012)

wheezer said:


> View attachment 2269495View attachment 2269496View attachment 2269497View attachment 2269498Here's pheno #4. YUM!



the clusterfunks came out pretty nice, good yield too for the quality...


----------



## bodhi seeds (Jul 30, 2012)

wheezer said:


> uuuuuuuuuuuu.....hahah IDK! I had a couple different batches in light dep, and got confused.....let's see.........ok yea 50 days on the money. had to look at my calender.


50 days light dep.... 

right on....

i love the flavor on the dank sinatra...

the tigers milk does good outdoors too....


----------



## tree king (Jul 30, 2012)

bodhi seeds said:


> theres a grow show on bb, and cannetics.


im not a member at either of those sites could you post a link or just answer those questions? i tried looking through pages at bb and didnt find anything. im also guessing you cant see pics unless your a member


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2012)

Cannetics is members only! And there not taking new members.


----------



## bodhi seeds (Jul 30, 2012)

tree king said:


> im not a member at either of those sites could you post a link or just answer those questions? i tried looking through pages at bb and didnt find anything. im also guessing you cant see pics unless your a member


sure...

the general consensus is that its a large yielding highly potent berry smelling plant, finishes within 9 weeks...
[h=3][/h]heres some quotes from kindmind:



I really love the dream lotus, It has peaked my interest even more into bodhi's work! 

I haven't had the time to look thru these pics but with all the great strains bodhi is running thru I was trying to be content with what I had...lol still really want the goji, and a couple others I wont be able to live with out...hehe






I have smoked the blue dream many times but never grown it. Only sampled bags I have bought. I find it to be a really great smoke. Really tastey, chunk buds, with a sweet danky berry smell. 

The Dream Lotus is POTENT! It also has the sweet berry mint smell of the blue dream with a hashy undertone. I found it to be a keeper for sure. The dream Lotus buds are very pleasant in smell and taste, but what really stands out in my mind is how strong the strain really is...




I feel it is a improvement on the blue dream for sure. Same great taste, more filling to the head...lol






The Snow Lotus must be some serious herb, But hey I am sure Bodhi would not be working with the male other wize. are there any snow lotus seeds out there...?




Originally Posted by *bodhiseeds* 
_awesome detailed report...

i love the pics too...

enjoy those buds my friend....._


I thank you for the work, great breeding! seriously better than any blue dream I have ever smoked.

Man, this strain was what I was looking for in a new school blueberry cross! I wanted some blue dream type plants, and what I got was that and much more. The plants were not typical, I feel like it was a new experience for me. The snow lotus must be a very special plant indeed! 

I really enjoyed the smoke! So much it is gone...hehe.. (DZ told ya I smoke like it's going out of style..lol). I have had these pics for a week or so now.

The budz were very much enjoyed by all who got a sample. The over all opinion was that it was a super potent and tasty blueberry herb!! I have a clone of Dream Lotus #1 in the veg ready to get bushy!


----------



## tree king (Jul 30, 2012)

thanks bodhi seeds but i already knew it was probably gonna be potent but how is the yield and ease of trim compared to the blue dream clone? im trying to figure out the differences in all areas and yield is very important to me. if it yields less than i probably wont buy it


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 30, 2012)

bodhi seeds said:


> sure...
> 
> the general consensus is that its a large yielding highly potent berry smelling plant, finishes within 9 weeks...
> heres some quotes from kindmind:
> ...


So much awesome info on the Dream Lotus.... Thanks B

I'm really pumped to snag a pack of these!


----------



## wheezer (Jul 30, 2012)

bodhi seeds said:


> the clusterfunks came out pretty nice, good yield too for the quality...


are there gonna be more of these available in the futurer? I only cloned the last pheno that I'm finishing now, and wish I would've cloned em' all now! haha. I definitly want another pack of em'.


----------



## snodome (Jul 30, 2012)

would be nice if significant drops were disseminated evenly around. more or less feels like the majority are attitude exclusive. scruples and whatnot and soforth


----------



## wheezer (Jul 30, 2012)

yea it's hard for me to get em'.. I have to get lucky cause I can't sit here for days waitin' for a drop 24 hours straight....maybe I could become a tester and wouldn't have to worry bout that (hint hint)....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2012)

Problem with attitude is when bodhi gear drops theres so many people hiting the site it crashes or you just cant get a order in.


----------



## snodome (Jul 30, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Problem with attitude is when bodhi gear drops theres so many people hiting the site it crashes or you just cant get a order in.


or they give your order away and lie about it.


----------



## snodome (Jul 30, 2012)

bothersome because i liked the attitude. also because who is to say it will not happen again? if i drop cash on a rare or limited release id like to have confidence i will receive it.

also by giving them more of my business after something like this happens i feel that sends a message that it is ok to keep doing to myself and others. which i do not think it is.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2012)

Sno your right, thats why i dont order from there no more!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 30, 2012)

wheezer said:


> yea it's hard for me to get em'.. I have to get lucky cause I can't sit here for days waitin' for a drop 24 hours straight....maybe I could become a tester and wouldn't have to worry bout that (hint hint)....



I feel the same way Wheezer... 

I would love to be help Bodhi in any way possible :cough::cough:


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 30, 2012)

*Arctic Fallout (Chem '91 Skunk VA x Bodhi Snow Lotus) drying*:







I can already tell this shit's^^ gonna have _a MASSIVE_ amount of bag appeal to it!


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Jul 30, 2012)

Bodhi Iam a Og kush guy I have goji Og going right now what's the strongest fuelly Og you have in seeds I just love the fuel or a strong chem d I've been trying for years to get the right one have a couple Og 18 has been the best so far but your good at what u do any suggestion?


----------



## blissfest (Jul 30, 2012)

HEY BODHI, Bring it too the Tude, We love you man!!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 31, 2012)

63 days today... she still has a little more in her....

Very strong citrus orange with a really weird bottom end...kinda like body odor (sorry, best way i can describe it for now)...


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 31, 2012)

coolkid.02 said:


> View attachment 2276788View attachment 2276789
> 
> 63 days today... she still has a little more in her....
> 
> Very strong citrus orange with a really weird bottom end...kinda like body odor (sorry, best way i can describe it for now)...


Smells like instant attraction. Like a hippie chick you meet at a music festival. She smells a little but her breasts are mad perky.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 31, 2012)

damn bundee1.... you got me LMFAO with that ^

I like your description much better


----------



## gladstoned (Jul 31, 2012)

coolkid.02 said:


> damn bundee1.... you got me LMFAO with that ^
> 
> I like your description much better


That is musty hippy in his avatar with the hairy armpits. lmao. RIP Jerry Garcia.


----------



## tree king (Jul 31, 2012)

hows the yield on the arctic fallout jj?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 3, 2012)

tree king said:


> hows the yield on the arctic fallout jj?


Pretty decent I guess. I'm gonna be running her again though with a lot learned from the last grow. A mother has already been selected.


----------



## steampick (Aug 4, 2012)

> im glad you got that deep blue pakistani steampick, its a unique line, two dominant inbred indicas offset by a landrace pakistani, like a family reunion at an amusement park. sorry about the nl5 shes a little uptight inside...


Now this is how a breeder should represent himself! Not only do I get great lineage information from the breeder himself about the seeds I purchased, but I get an apology about a plant that hermed, and an honest admission about some of the NL5's tendencies. I'll tell you what, I'll put up with a sensitive plant or two if it's because the breeder is trying to go to some interesting places with their work, which Bodhi is doing. And thanks for taking the time to pop in here, man. Much appreciated.

Just got back from a week away from the plants. Lights go on at 9:00! Will post up some pics.


----------



## steampick (Aug 4, 2012)

A few photos, then. The Deep Blue Pakistanis are really starting to sparkle with trichomes. Out of the three DBP, I'd say one is showing some very indica leanings, with the other two being more the tall lankier sativa. Certainly the indica plant is far ahead in the trich production. All plants are growing trouble free and are pumping out that beautiful spicey fragrance.

The one remaining NL is also growing well. It looks like it's going to be a good yielder and has a slightly less spicey fragrance. Very old school smell, which is what this line of Bodhi is about.

Two of the sativa-leaning Deep Blue Pakistanis.



The top of the indica DBP.


Might be the same shot as above but pulled back. Room shot, I guess.


 A close up of the trich production already at day 27 of 12/12.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice work Steampick...

Can't wait to hear how those Sat. leaning DBP smokes....


----------



## steampick (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks coolkid.

I realized I didn't post any pics of the nL5, so here's a few of that one:








Close up.

A bit further back.

2 DBP (foreground and right behind it), and the NL (to the left).


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeahyer Steampick... Thanks for sharing homie

I just put two NL5's in flower, one confirmed female...

I'm excited to check these fo sho!


----------



## steampick (Aug 5, 2012)

I had two distinct phenos with the two NL I popped. The tall, lanky bastard was the one that hermed. I had topped that one, too, but it was still way taller than the other.

The DBP are a very cool plant. I'm actually really jacked to see how these turn out. Two are very tall and stretched like they were on the rack, and then there is the indica-leaner, which didn't stretch much. Actually, I think there are 3 phenos here: the very tall, no-trichs-yet Pakistani landrace pheno; the tall, yet trichomed up tweener, and the short, Deep Chunk-looking, heavy trichome pheno. I don't mind the pheno variety. Sometimes growing plants that are all the same is a bit dull.

Good luck with your NL5s. Watch the lanky one for herming if you've got a hot room.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 7, 2012)

Arctic Fallout curing:


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 7, 2012)

Mega icy JJ...

I have my Arctic Fallout drying right now... very excited to check it....


----------



## steampick (Aug 8, 2012)

Couple of more shots of the DBP and NL5, just because:


All four: Tall, most sativa DBP is bottom left. Very small bud sites so far on this, with little trichomes. But as with most sativas, the fun should start later in flower. 
Bottom Right: NL5. This plant is looking great and growing trouble-free. I'm glad I got 8 more beans of this one. Old school, baby.
Top Left: The tweener: tall like the sat-dom DBP, but way bigger bud sites, and way more trichomes. This is going to very interesting to smoke on, I feel.
Top Right: The DBP that doesn't look anything like the others. Shorter, fatter leaves, and tons more trichomes.

The indica-dom DBP closer up. You can see that it bears nothing in common but a name with the other sativa-dom DBP.

The tweener close-up. I love a good tweener that exhibits clear sativa traits, with clear indica traits. This is like a fight between two evenly matched opponents.

I'm very amped to see how these distinct plants turn out, smoke-wise, and finishing-time-wise.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 9, 2012)

_
WORDS FROM BODHI

i went in and did an inventory of the beans ripening on the vine...
made a bunch of the out of stock lines, but i also had loads of room, so i stuffed the place with all kinds of plants.... if the dust is flying, i better take advantage of the golden moment...
some will replenish the stock, some will be limited, some will be freebies, some will go to testers and the rest will go into the fridge for the future:


lines:
cheech wizard
goji og
love triangle
head trip
dream lotus
jabbas stash
white lotus
jade dragon 
tranquil elephantizer remix
ancient og

jabbas stash remixes:
gweedo's stash (socal master x snowlotus)
boba's stash (la affy x snowlotus)
lando's stash (pure kush suge x snowlotus)
solo's stash (hollywood pure kush x snowlotus)

and the rest:

snowlotus x:

larry og (smf)
oldsog super silver haze
goldstar
white fire 3
krush
super silver haze ?(bodhi cut)
breeder steve sweet skunk
dj short blueberry mother cut
pestillence (inkognyto)
lemon diesel (should be called lemon turkey kush)
lemon thai (bodhi cut (sativa)
lemon thai (inkognyto cut (indica)
stevie wonder
thaishine
trainwreck
purple unicorn
green crack
afwreck
juicy fruit thai
pinequeen
blackberry kush
herijuana
cali o
mss
good vibes to everybody and there garden




_




Sounds like the shucking has begun..

And we can hope for a drop in a few weeks time

The "lines" are going the first to drop


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 10, 2012)

mmmmmm White Lotus.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2012)

White lotus 
dream lotus

Are gunna be in my stash


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 10, 2012)

shit glad i waited and didn't make any purchases this month. i got plans to snatch 10 packs of anything i can get on the next drop. gl to everyone getting what they've been waiting on.


----------



## MightyBlaze (Aug 10, 2012)

Interesting news...


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 10, 2012)

Are these dropping at Attitude?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 10, 2012)

nattybongo said:


> Are these dropping at Attitude?


Yeah, they will be dropping at the tude


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 11, 2012)

Thought so, cheers mate.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Aug 11, 2012)

Any drops at Santa Cruz Mountain Naturals?
I called them and it went like this.Me: "What Bohdi strains do you have in stock?" Them:" IDK walk in and look." ME:"I live a couple hours away and if you have something I want I will come down." Them: "We have Goji og and a couple of other ones, I don't remember." Me: "Will you take a look for me and see which strains you have?" Them: "I'm not really sure what we have...." (It went on like this a few more times until)ME:CLICK!

That's some serious laziness! WTF! They want more per pack than The Attitude! I called because I thought they might have something that is sold out at the TUDE. Call them and see how lazy they are! 831-688-SCMN
I'm going for the LOVE TRIANGLE AND WHITE LOTUS!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 11, 2012)

Cool kid, which ones exactly are hitting the tude?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 11, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> Cool kid, which ones exactly are hitting the tude?


Sorry Fresh... Wish I knew as well...

Hopefully Bodhi will post an update here when the drop is closer (if his fingers don't fall off from shucking  )


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 11, 2012)

ok cool. i got to do some research, will post when i get some answer.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just hit the Jars... Excited to see where she goes with a cure

Similar to the Jilly Bean I ran not to long ago.... 

but Cali Yo! is way frostier (from the small sample that I have run) and has a much deeper hidden funk that i think will come out in the cure...

Wish I had a real camera instead of just a celly...

Hopefully the dankness of this bud translates


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Aug 16, 2012)

I have been checking for the drop every night. I hope they drop soon. Here are the crosses that are dropping:

Cheech wizard: Green Curry OG x SnowLotus
Goji og: Nepali OG x SnowLotus
Love triangle: Triangle Kush x SnowLotus
Head trip: Chocolate Trip x GooHead
Dream lotus: Blue Dream x SnowLotus
Jabbas stash: Bubba Kush x SnowLotus
White lotus: The White x SnowLotus
Jade dragon: Legend OG x Snow Lotus
Tranquil elephantizer remix: G13 Hash Plant x Snow Lotus
Ancient og: Iranian Landrace x SnowLotus

I'm curious as to what Iranian land race he is using. A description of it would be nice.


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 16, 2012)

where will the drop happen?


----------



## steampick (Aug 16, 2012)

In a back alley just after midnight. Come alone. No cops.


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 16, 2012)

I haven't been able to keep up on this too much. I was very medicated yesterday but I think Bodhi said he was going on vactaion for a week then shucking beans. That was like four days ago. I would guess at another week. It was said, probably before end of month. Some dropping at Breed Bay and some at Attitude. I will keep checking this thread and breedbay.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 16, 2012)

Bodhi is on vacation with his fam this week...

beans have not even been sent to the vendors yet...

I would think about 2 weeks...


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 16, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I have been checking for the drop every night. I hope they drop soon. Here are the crosses that are dropping:
> 
> Cheech wizard: Green Curry OG x SnowLotus
> Goji og: Nepali OG x SnowLotus
> ...


I don't think that Jade Dragon or Ancient OG are going to be in the next drop...


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Aug 16, 2012)

They might not. It's just speculation. Ancient og sounds real interesting. Landraces tend to be plus sized girls.


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 16, 2012)

Tiger's Milk


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 16, 2012)

High hopes for these two ladies  18 days....


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 16, 2012)

Back 3: Plush Berry, pure kush x uzbekistani hashplant, Cali Yo!
Center 3: Dank Sinatra, pure kush x uzbekistani hashplant, Jacks cleaner2
Front 2: 89 sensi nl5 noof x bcsc nl5


This is where it's poppin'....

daisy cloner has my two pure kush x uzbekistani hashplant

Sunshine Daydream x 4
Temple x 2
Tiger's milk x 1
Moon Walk x 2
Space Mountain x 2
Arctic Fallout (f) x 1

Males: Goji Og x 1, Temple x 1


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 16, 2012)

I recently ran Cali Yo too. Loved it. Yield was great and the buds were covered with really thick copius resin. Slight Citrus Candy Smell, dense nugs. 

Right now I have Bodhi's Lemon Larry x Snowlotus, Apollo11g, and A13gorilla arm pheno x Apollo11g, and Fantasy Island (Urkle x Appalachia) all going.. if you sub to my thread below you'll get to see the photos when I post em.. stil 2-3 Months away from buds tho. I have alot of the newer TGA stuff going too.

In the past I ran Bodhi's Purple Moonshne and it was sick. 

Bodhi's definitely got talent and those who miss out on his work are missing out big time. I would rate his gear as the best out there. Top Notch. There's a reason his stuff sells out almost always the same day it drops, people know. It was amazing to see those couple hundred packs of his Goji OG sell out at the Tude in a few hours. I can't speak highly enough how much I appreciate not only the quality of his work, but also how much I appreciate how well he takes care of his customers. Everything about the guy is positivity.


----------



## GUN1 (Aug 17, 2012)

White lotus, snow lotus x herijuana and snow lotus x pestilence please  while your at it throw in the wifi x and the...... Ill just have one of everything.....make that 2....... DAMN YOU BODHI!


----------



## steampick (Aug 18, 2012)

6 weeks in the bag of 12/12 on my Bodhi gear. Here's some pics:


The 3 Deep Blue Pakistani plants. Family reunion at an amusement park indeed! These are some interesting plants. On the left is the most sativa pheno. Very tall plant with sativa bud formation (thin and long). A bit of a picky eater as I think my ph isn't dialed in (just got a ph pen, so...). Back right is the 'tweener. This one is tall and lanky but a resin bomb and has denser buds then the satty pheno. Front right is the Anomally. Short and squat with broader leaves and covered in resin. It's indica leaning for sure and aside from the smell, is not much like the other two. While the other two have slight issues with ph, this one is showing no signs and is getting the exact same feedings.
 NL 5 Noof x BCSC. Very hardy and easy to grow and will out-yield the DBP easily. This thing is getting dense. Very tight node spacings. I got 8 more of these seeds to pop and if they all turn out like this one I'll be a very happy camper.
Closer shot of the most indica DBP.
Close up of the tweener DBP.


----------



## wheezer (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's the Dank Sinatra after a few weeks of curing....it's Dank alright!!


----------



## steampick (Aug 18, 2012)

And just for kicks, here's the same pictures zoomed in through Microsoft Paint software.


 The Noof NL5 x BCSC NL5

The Anomally (indica leaning DBP). Note the curled, white edges of the leaves; kinda an indica trait, and not present on the other two DBP

 The tweener in all its resiny goodness.

I've also got 3 DBP outside at the moment just going into flower. They all look fairly sativa looking, which is why I call the indica number "The Anomally."


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Aug 20, 2012)

Any plans on getting Bohdi seeds to Sea of Seeds?

I hate The Atitude and wont be using them any longer. I had to do one chargeback already and I'm on my second in only 9 orders with insurance. First time my seeds were crushed and they sent me an address to send my crushed seeds to. They said they didnt get them and wouldnt replace my order. Now they sent me a T-shirt with no beans inside, total was around $98. I emailed them nicely and it took them 9 days to give me an answer, they sent one email a day, sometimes asking the same question 3 or 4 times. The order was held in customs for almost a month and I think customs snagged the beans. They wont replace it because my T-shirt was recieved. Good thing all my Bohdi orders came through nicely.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 20, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> *Any plans on getting Bohdi seeds to Sea of Seeds?*
> 
> I hate The Atitude and wont be using them any longer. I had to do one chargeback already and I'm on my second in only 9 orders with insurance. First time my seeds were crushed and they sent me an address to send my crushed seeds to. They said they didnt get them and wouldnt replace my order. Now they sent me a T-shirt with no beans inside, total was around $98. I emailed them nicely and it took them 9 days to give me an answer, they sent one email a day, sometimes asking the same question 3 or 4 times. The order was held in customs for almost a month and I think customs snagged the beans. They wont replace it because my T-shirt was recieved. Good thing all my Bohdi orders came through nicely.


I too am interested in this question...

Please keep the Attitude hateraide out of this thread..there's plenty of threads to post your issues for those concerned...  Thanks!


----------



## teoborg (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm also waiting here for Bodhi to hit Attitude. I only buy seeds first days of March when it's time to sow, but I will buy Bodhi asa I find them available. Question is when?


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 20, 2012)

Tiger's Milk


----------



## hovering (Aug 20, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Tiger's Milk
> View attachment 2302535View attachment 2302536



yumyumyumyumyumyumyumyum...


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 22, 2012)

just for seed heads out there , I thought I should give u headsup might help some sadly no money for seeds atm fml..



> Hi There,
> The Bodhi drop should happen next week sometime.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Jodie - The Attitude


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 22, 2012)

Hold on, so the Bodhi drop is going to happen? Just thought that heatwave nacked everything...


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 22, 2012)

Anyone thinks that its likely that some will survive till 9th next month ?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 22, 2012)

nattybongo said:


> Hold on, so the Bodhi drop is going to happen? Just thought that heatwave nacked everything...


The attitude drop is still on...

Bodhi lost 15 mothers on vacation....


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 22, 2012)

coolkid.02 said:


> The attitude drop is still on...
> 
> Bodhi lost 15 mothers on vacation....


Cheers man. Saw others confirming in the seed collector thread aswell. Just me being a derrrp...


----------



## steampick (Aug 22, 2012)

> Bodhi lost 15 mothers on vacation....


I once lost my son on vacation (at a MLB ballgame), but never my mother.


----------



## wheezer (Aug 22, 2012)

I left my wife at a truck stop once.....


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Aug 22, 2012)

coolkid.02 said:


> The attitude drop is still on...
> 
> Bodhi lost 15 mothers on vacation....


I wouldn't worry too much. All good growers keep back ups with trusted friends. You know in case you get robbed, raided or they just kick the bucket.


----------



## Clankie (Aug 22, 2012)

I missed the last one, but I'd love to try some of these seeds. Can anyone here hit me with a solid recommendation for either a very stoney and sedate indica or strong sativas? I grow for medicinal purposes, so yield and flowering time are both unimportant to me. The thing I am mainly concerned with potency, as a couple of my patients have very serious medical problems that are greatly helped by serious chronic of both the indica and sativa variety, although potency is most important with indicas. I'm not looking for suggestions for other breeders right now, but Bodhi has been second on my list (next to Sannie's, who I just put in an order with) for a while.


----------



## steampick (Aug 22, 2012)

Snapped some pics tonight, and snapped the goddamned main stem on the NL5 trying to get some support for it. Argh! Taped it up, though, and will keep an eye on it. Would hate to lose it as it's the only non-Deep Blue Pakistani I have. I like my variety.



All four. Two on the left are Deep Blue Pakistani, then the NL5 Noof, then the most stretched and sativa DBP.


 NL5

Closer look at some mid-stem NL buds (just about where I snapped it).


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 23, 2012)

steampick said:


> Snapped some pics tonight, and snapped the goddamned main stem on the NL5 trying to get some support for it. Argh! Taped it up, though, and will keep an eye on it. Would hate to lose it as it's the only non-Deep Blue Pakistani I have. I like my variety.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovin' the NL5 Steam... Can't wait for mine to show their true colors... I'll post up some progress once they get rollin'.... but love seeing the progress on your's! 

Thanks Homie!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 23, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> just for seed heads out there , I thought I should give u headsup might help some sadly no money for seeds atm fml..


they always tell you that and at the same time releasing his stock without notice. i missed two drops going by what Jodie says, she told me next week then two days by and his stock is listed. just be on the lookout no matter what.


----------



## steampick (Aug 23, 2012)

> Lovin' the NL5 Steam


Coolkid: You're going to be very, very happy with the NL5 Noof x BCSC NL5. The thing is just packing on the pounds at the moment. Get ready to support it as I noticed yours seemed to be a bit stretchier than the pheno I'm rocking! And it smells outta this world. Bodhi is the man.


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah I'm like a paranoid motherfucker checking bodhi site all day in tude lol


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 23, 2012)

What is dropping from bodhi guys ?


----------



## Diggidy McDank (Aug 23, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> What is dropping from bodhi guys ?


It's listed on page 29 of this thread


----------



## Clankie (Aug 23, 2012)

Am I reading it right that he is putting out Herijuana? Has he done this before? Last I checked with Sannie it was going to be months before he had more Heri beans out, so anybody know what the relationship might be between this and Motarebel's IBL? 
On a related note, I think I will be trying to get the Tranquil Elephantizer (remix), and both some White Lotus and some Goji OG.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 23, 2012)

two of the three you listed I have been waiting on for the better part of a year. LOL... can't wait to get um


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. But the drop has been canceled. So everyone just stay away from their computers for the next few weeks.........yes that will work just fine

Bodhis dirty Sanchez


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 23, 2012)

I herd the drop was cancelled because Bodhi will be playing sleeping dogs for the next few weeks, lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. But the drop has been canceled. So everyone just stay away from their computers for the next few weeks.........yes that will work just fine
> 
> Bodhis dirty Sanchez


Dam karmas thats one sexy mama


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Aug 24, 2012)

That blows! I'm going Bodhi or Gage Green genetics, which ever drops first. My two favorite seed companies!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks hellraizer I've got a test thread up at cz.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 24, 2012)

Your dirty Sanchez is mouthwatering Karma.... Mega dank!


----------



## steampick (Aug 28, 2012)

Into the 8th week of 12/12 on these (51 days)

 Sensi NL Noof x BCSC NL5. Snapped the main stem a week ago but patched it up and it's doing fine.

The Deep Blue Pakistani the exhibits the most indica traits. 

Mid-stem buds on the NL.

The 'tweener Deep Blue Pakistani. This girl is super-coated in trichs.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 28, 2012)

coolkid.02 said:


> Your dirty Sanchez is mouthwatering Karma.... Mega dank!



Hahahaha just realized u said my dirty Sanchez is mouthwatering! Lollllllololol. Guess it depends on what I've been eating


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad someone finally got that....


----------



## steampick (Aug 29, 2012)

Mold has struck my Bodhi NL5! Had to take the top off if last night. Saw the brown leaf and followed it to the mushy, black stem. Damn, that thing was very dense and very moist and it's been humid as shit here lately. Ah well. I cut out the moldy bits and hung the rest of the top to dry. The bottom buds I left to finish properly. But watch these NL5s as they are incredibly dense. Probably shoulda had a fan right on that sucker.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 29, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hahahaha just realized u said my dirty Sanchez is mouthwatering! Lollllllololol. Guess it depends on what I've been eating


Colorful marshmellows.. Hahahahaaha!!


----------



## wheezer (Aug 29, 2012)

steampick said:


> Mold has struck my Bodhi NL5! Had to take the top off if last night. Saw the brown leaf and followed it to the mushy, black stem. Damn, that thing was very dense and very moist and it's been humid as shit here lately. Ah well. I cut out the moldy bits and hung the rest of the top to dry. The bottom buds I left to finish properly. But watch these NL5s as they are incredibly dense. Probably shoulda had a fan right on that sucker.


that's one of the worst feelings in the world......seeing that tale tell sign of rot...


----------



## steampick (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah, it's not a great feeling as it usually happen fairly close to harvest. But growing outside here the last few years I'm kinda used to it as the mold is what always ends the season, not the cold.


----------



## wheezer (Aug 29, 2012)

yea it hapens here too if we get early rains.....it sucks for sure.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 30, 2012)

Dirty Sanchez. This ones gonna frost out.


----------



## wheezer (Aug 30, 2012)

^^^looks good^^^


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks a bunch wheezer. That means a lot to me comIng from you. Im really happy with these so far. They're starting to take off now so the next few weeks should be fun. 

Im really thinking that m going to crack my clusterfunks tomorrow on the blue moon.


----------



## wheezer (Aug 30, 2012)

mmm ClusterFunk is fire.....you'll love it!!


----------



## keepitcoastal (Aug 30, 2012)

whos growing yo mama i smoked and trimmed some of this a little while ago and iv made it a must have for my garden


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Aug 31, 2012)

WTF Four of my seven Goji OG's are popping prenanners. The other three are unsexed. I better get a female!


----------



## wheezer (Aug 31, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> WTF Four of my seven Goji OG's are popping prenanners. The other three are unsexed. I better get a female!


males usually show sex first...I'll bet the other 3 are girls..


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 31, 2012)

wheezer said:


> males usually show sex first...I'll bet the other 3 are girls..


i hope that's true because out of 6 i only have 1 female thus far and one unsexed at 50+ days. i had to take the top off and put it into 12/12 to determine sex, will let you know if what you say holds true.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 31, 2012)

What he says is true and boys that act like girls in growth traits are more rare and desirable for breeding, if that were a goal.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Sep 1, 2012)

The other three Goji og's were popped 2 months later, it's not going to show sex yet. Maybe females are rare in this strain. Also from what I read on Subcool's breeding, is that you never use a male that shows sex early, EVER. It creates plants that are useful for fiber production not THC production, you want a recessive dank smelling male. I have a mutant male Black Ice og (Deadhead X Blackberry) that smells so strong I don't know weither to gage and throw up or like the smell. It reaks more than any female I have. I need to flip it because it might be a hermie.


----------



## dukeblue (Sep 1, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> WTF Four of my seven Goji OG's are popping prenanners. The other three are unsexed. I better get a female!


lol you got owned!

suck to be you lmao


----------



## wheezer (Sep 1, 2012)

^^^^you sound like a RE-tard^^^ suck to be you hu hu


----------



## 40sdroppinhot (Sep 1, 2012)

so was the drop postponed?


----------



## wheezer (Sep 1, 2012)

last I heard this week some, and next week some...it's posted a couple or few pages back..


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Sep 2, 2012)

dukeblue said:


> lol you got owned!
> 
> suck to be you lmao


I did get owned! I have three more, maybe I will get owned again.


----------



## dukeblue (Sep 2, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I did get owned! I have three more, maybe I will get owned again.


Sorry dude. i was drunk off my ass.

hope you get a good headstash.

Peace.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 3, 2012)

tranquil elephantizer remix, dream lotus and goji og has hit the tude. good luck to everyone.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Sep 3, 2012)

It's cool dude. I thought it was funny anyway. 

*Bodhi Dropped:*
*Dream Lotus
Goji Og
Tranquil Elephantizer (Remix)

*Bah I spent my money because I thought the drop was cancelled.... Wish you guys luck!


----------



## guwall (Sep 3, 2012)

DROP IS UP:

Dream Lotus
Goji Og
Tranquil Elephantizer (Remix)


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 3, 2012)

That Blue Dream cross sounds interesting!


----------



## gladstoned (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you Bodhi thread. I do not go to breed bay often enough (cuz why, right?). I just bought all three. 
I have Goji OG, Tiger's Milk, and Sunshine Daydream in dirt, thanks to you guys. 
Love it! I am gonna pass out some rep.

Holiday morning, order beans and trim buds. Need a smiley face pointing up to God, like I just scored a touchdown!

Couldn't hit you nightmare, fuck, it's been since last Goji drop that I gave you rep. lmao. It should have let me again. I owe you one. lmao.


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 3, 2012)

Where did u get tiger milk


----------



## gladstoned (Sep 3, 2012)

Attitude. Last drop I believe.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 3, 2012)

Snagged a pack of Dream Lotus and Tranquil Elephantizer (Remix)... Already have a pack running of Goji OG

Been waiting on the Dream Lotus for a while now... very excited!

I had to pick up the Tranquil remix.... Especially with the recent loss of the deadly G... 

Just checked.... and Tranquil is already sold out....


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 3, 2012)

I feel kinda bad went with the gojis and now all go with the Tranquil Elephantizer???you all get it because of this deadly g pheno?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 3, 2012)

Goji has been release a few times in the last 6 months so a lot of heads already had a pack....

And yes, The Tranquil remix will be a limited edition (due to the loss of the Deadly G).... 

Also, Sounds like Bodhi is working further on the Goji Line and possibly releasing F3's in the future...

You can't go wrong with a pack of Goji's... I have a pack running currently... Awesome score Stealthweed!


----------



## steampick (Sep 3, 2012)

I passed on this drop as I still have a good amount of my Noof x BCSC NL5 beans.

I've always thought that Bodhi's scent descriptions were a bit much, but my Deep Blue Pakistani's smell like nothing else I've ever grown, and they started smelling like that pretty early on. I'd say it smells more like perfume than weed. Can't stop smelling my fingers once I touch them. It's like I fingered Joni Mitchell (circa 1973). There is a standard weed tone to them too, but man, Bodhi can hit some homeruns with the scent of his plants. And early smoke tests of the NL and DBP are all smoooooooth, even without any cure.


----------



## steampick (Sep 4, 2012)

Okay, time for some shots. This is now the start of the 9th week of 12/12.

The most done looking of the Deep Blue Pakistanis.

All four. Sat-dom DBP in front. NL5 to the left. Indica-DBP to the right.
Indica-dom DBP
NL5 minus its 1/2 moldy top.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 4, 2012)

All is not lost for those who weren't lucky enough to snag a pack of tranquil elephantizer remix... 

Sounds like another drop of this cross will happen soon per Bodhi on BB... Not sure if this be at the Tude so keep your eyes peeled if you're searching....


----------



## wheezer (Sep 5, 2012)

Dank Sinatra in the great outdoors. Small plant in a 25 gallon pot....just for head stash!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Sep 7, 2012)

I ended up with four dead seeds, 1 female Goji! Woot! Four Males and two that are not showing sex because they are much younger. I'm happy to get a female, it wasn't looking too good.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 9, 2012)

^That's simply only because *you fucking suck* at growing dank Nightmarecreature.

Now run along back to the RD appreciation thread...


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 9, 2012)

Dammn man I hate this bodhi so good seeds no idea what to get :/Whitelotus is comming soon, wasn't it supposed to drop with jabbas stash and something else?Oh and Ancient og hitting the scene in a couple of weeks too...

And Tranquil elephantizer remix and goji dropping on zon early this week...


----------



## Clankie (Sep 9, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> Dammn man I hate this bodhi so good seeds no idea what to get :/Whitelotus is comming soon, wasn't it supposed to drop with jabbas stash and something else?Oh and Ancient og hitting the scene in a couple of weeks too...
> 
> And Tranquil elephantizer remix and goji dropping on zon early this week...



I feel your pain. Imma wait until Jabba's Stash drops, and then get one or two others with it. I missed the last drop on account of the bank holiday, which was bogus.


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 9, 2012)

Point is I can only have a small grow space and you know when you look at strains you go like " dammn thats dank" "fuck fire" but then again you realize you can only purchase a small number sucks so hard :/ Had ordered the Goji from tude but apperently they dont take cash in mail when releasing strains like that and that resulted in my order gettin invalid 
This isn't that bad for me as I think I'll rather go with the tranquil now as it seems to be utter dank and won't be around unlike the goji.

Oh and does anyone know if jabbas stash is original bubba or pre 98?


----------



## Clankie (Sep 9, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> Point is I can only have a small grow space and you know when you look at strains you go like " dammn thats dank" "fuck fire" but then again you realize you can only purchase a small number sucks so hard :/ Had ordered the Goji from tude but apperently they dont take cash in mail when releasing strains like that and that resulted in my order gettin invalid
> This isn't that bad for me as I think I'll rather go with the tranquil now as it seems to be utter dank and won't be around unlike the goji.
> 
> Oh and does anyone know if jabbas stash is original bubba or pre 98?


I am pretty sure the blurb on the tude says it was made with his original (pre-92?) Bubba cut.


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 9, 2012)

well not really 100% sure I know the tiger milk is pre 92 but I read on the breedbay bodhi forum that he has pre 98 crosses so not sure if jabbas stash is pre 92 or pre 98 if its pre 92 I'd sure be diggin


----------



## Clankie (Sep 9, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> well not really 100% sure I know loothe tiger milk is pre 92 but I read on the breedbay bodhi forum that he has pre 98 crosses so not sure if jabbas stash is pre 92 or pre 98 if its pre 92 I'd sure be diggin


Win/win either way for me, here in CO I don't think there is any way to get reliable BK genetics that are either pre-98 or pre-92, and the BK x Snow Lotus sounds great, especially as his Lotus male is supposed to increase yield. I bet there are some great mommas in that combination, and I'm looking for heavy indicas, as my stable is already packed with potent sativas. (Not that that can possibly stop me from getting more potent sativas)


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 9, 2012)

hope I dont miss zon drop really want that Tranquil elephantizer :/ and I'm on vacation on sunday..


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 9, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> well not really 100% sure I know the tiger milk is pre 92 but I read on the breedbay bodhi forum that he has pre 98 crosses so not sure if jabbas stash is pre 92 or pre 98 if its pre 92 I'd sure be diggin


Jabba is made with pre92....

Bodhi has said he prefers to breed with her over the pre98...


----------



## cotchept (Sep 9, 2012)

jabbas stash remix = SoCal Master Kush instead of the bubba. coming within the month. yes please.


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Sep 9, 2012)

I really really need that TE remix and you guys make that jabbas sound awesome too. When and where are these droping again?


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 10, 2012)

^^thats cool on the on the one hand on the other hand it sucks as I probably have to purchase more seeds :/Hope they drop at zon..


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd also like to know when and where Bodhi beans will be dropping. Thx


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 10, 2012)

Dirty Sanchez.


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 11, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> I'd also like to know when and where Bodhi beans will be dropping. Thx


Nevermind, I got the hook-up. Thanks tho, Peace!! 

Very nice, How tall is that Dirty S!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 11, 2012)

About 4-5 ft


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

It looks dank, with a name like that alls I can think of is the smell of twat n' ass
lurg..... lol


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 11, 2012)

Pheno 1


Pheno 2


Really into the #2... Large and in charge.... Very excellent smells of sweet funk with a side of limes... Can't wait to smoke these two and hopefully find some magik


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 11, 2012)

I really wanna pop the rest of these beans...


----------



## Clankie (Sep 12, 2012)

Kaboom! I got mine, so now you all can get yours right now on the 'tude!

Jabbasstashheadtripbluetiara


----------



## gladstoned (Sep 12, 2012)

Got all three myself. Is that all that dropped?


----------



## Clankie (Sep 12, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Got all three myself. Is that all that dropped?


I have been checking it on my phone constantly, and that's all I saw. Last week the drop was only three kinds as well. Still no White Lotus, but glad I got the Jabbas Stash.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 12, 2012)

This thing is just getting fatter and harder every day. Especially harder and denser..it's a rock. I'm sooo glad it's in a 25 gallon pot so I can bring it in if it rains or gets too wet and cool. It would be a bud rot monster for sure.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm restraining myself from buying seeds right now.....uuugh it's hard. I have waaaaaay tooooo much.....don't need any more!! I keep telling myself that, hopefully it takes.


----------



## Totoe (Sep 12, 2012)

Alright here is my dilemma, I only got room on my CC for one of these strains, (stupid ass processors take their sweet fucking time, it has been out of my bank for days but they wont open up the credit, dicks) I can't pick, any advice, head trip, blue terra, or Jabbas stash?


----------



## Clankie (Sep 12, 2012)

I went for the stash, since I needed more indica doms to run.


----------



## Totoe (Sep 12, 2012)

Yea I've pretty much narrowed it down to stash or blue terra cause they are both indicas and I run alot of sativa doms, and the other the head trip is a last of the line deal cause there is no mother any longer, so it has a rarity factor.


----------



## Doobius1 (Sep 12, 2012)

I bit. One less pack of Tara Berra at the tude


----------



## steampick (Sep 12, 2012)

You're going to love your Bodhi purchases, I predict. They are the best genetics I've had the chance to grow out. 

My Sensi Noof Noof5 x BCSC NL5 is hanging to dry, as are my 3 Deep Blue Pakistanis. Pretty done looking at 9.5 weeks, except for one of the DBP (way more sativa lean on that girl).
Can't wait to jar and cure then, finally, smoke it. Will post some pictures of the buds in a few days.


----------



## hovering (Sep 12, 2012)

Bodhi Bodhi Bodhi!

I want Bodhi in my grow!


----------



## Totoe (Sep 12, 2012)

my advice is to hurry. they will be gone in 2-3 days.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 13, 2012)

Totoe said:


> my advice is to hurry. they will be gone in 2-3 days.


Thats no joke lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 13, 2012)

current stock

jabba's stash 35
Blue Tara 26
Head Trip 44


----------



## cmantis (Sep 13, 2012)

Has anyone grown the head trip before? Not many chocolates out there and the snow lotus sounds like a good producer so maybe the best of both worlds?


----------



## gladstoned (Sep 13, 2012)

This puts me at 12 packs of Bodhi. I went back through the thread a little looking for info.
Could anyone please tell me, how many packs of Bodhi do I need to rule the fucking universe? Wasn't it 10?


----------



## IVIars (Sep 13, 2012)

I am at 13 packs. Can't get enough Bodhi. I went with the Headtrip. It has the Dutch Flowers Chocolate Trip, which I've been looking for for a couple years. And apparently he lost her, very sad.


----------



## gladstoned (Sep 13, 2012)

IVIars said:


> I am at 13 packs. Can't get enough Bodhi. I went with the Headtrip. It has the Dutch Flowers Chocolate Trip, which I've been looking for for a couple years. And apparently he lost her, very sad.


Have you received your own country yet? I was expecting keys to universe with my next delivery instead of coffee mug. 
.....probably next drop.


----------



## keepitcoastal (Sep 13, 2012)

dude you guys getting 13 packs are jews! i cant even get my hands on one pack i want. all you need is one pack to make thousands more seeds for yourself....


----------



## gladstoned (Sep 13, 2012)

keepitcoastal said:


> dude you guys getting 13 packs are jews! i cant even get my hands on one pack i want. all you need is one pack to make thousands more seeds for yourself....


How can I make 13 different strains off one pack? That would be cool thread.


----------



## keepitcoastal (Sep 13, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> How can I make 13 different strains off one pack? That would be cool thread.


lol i was just joking anyway, but thats different i know some people grab like 10-20 of one strain


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 13, 2012)

my bodhi list 

super silver strawberry lotus (3)
tiger milk
dank sinatra 
purple nepali highland sativa 
goji og (3)
snow leopard
yo mama
orange sunshine 
la pure kush x uzbekastani hash plant
apollo 11 genius F3 
dream lotus (3)
cali yo
Apollo 13 gorilla arm x apollo 11 genius 
sunshine daydream
89 sensi northern lights #5 noof x bcsc northern lights #5
temple
love triangle 
cluster funk
deep blue pakistani 
blue tara 
jabba's stash
head trip
Tranquil Elephantizer (Remix)


----------



## gladstoned (Sep 13, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> my bodhi list
> 
> super silver strawberry lotus (3)
> tiger milk
> ...


Damn it. I am never gonna run the world now.


----------



## gladstoned (Sep 13, 2012)

keepitcoastal said:


> lol i was just joking anyway, but thats different i know some people grab like 10-20 of one strain


Shit, that's the entire drop sometimes. lmao.


----------



## keepitcoastal (Sep 13, 2012)

iv been trying to get my hands on yo mama for awhile now and its not easy


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 13, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Shit, that's the entire drop sometimes. lmao.



and that's use to be the truth... 

but, it's more like 60-90 packs get dropped at once now  moving on up!!


----------



## keepitcoastal (Sep 13, 2012)

im already on top of the next goji drop


----------



## IVIars (Sep 13, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> my bodhi list
> 
> super silver strawberry lotus (3)
> tiger milk
> ...



I really wanted those nepali highland sativa seeds but overslept. Ended up with the giant ghandruku hashplant instead. Do you know if he'll release those again?


----------



## Danksalot (Sep 13, 2012)

keepitcoastal said:


> iv been trying to get my hands on yo mama for awhile now and its not easy


Few months ago Bodhi dropped his Appalacia crosses. This time is Snow Lotus. 

ETA. 10-15weeks for more Appalacia crosses.


----------



## steampick (Sep 13, 2012)

So what's hardcore, really? Are you hardcore? Hmmmmmm.

*Here's Bodhi's Bodhi Collection:*

flubba (bubba kush x flo)
tigers milk (bubba x appalacia)
pineapple c99 x 
deep chunk 
old time moonshine x kings kross
purple moonshine
blue 
magoo x bubbashine
purple kush x appalachia
purple kush x bubba x sour 
diesel
otm x kk
malawi x uzbeki
genius lh x blockhead
genius lh x 
strawberry d
genius lh x dpd
monkfish (blowfish x deep chunk)
deep funk 
(sour diesel ibl x deep chunk)
sour diesel x double purple doja
afgoo x 
double purple doja
double purple doja f2
wonder chunk (williams wonder x 
deep chunk)
forest gump (bubba kush x blockhead)
io x kk
bshb x 
leb
deep funk x kings kross
a11 x kings kross
og x deep 
chunk
strawberry diesel x kings kross
purple kush x double purple 
doja
sour purple strawberries (double purple doja x strawberry 
diesel)
afgoo x deep chunk
double purple chunk (double purple doja x deep 
chunk)
deep blue: blue moonshine x deep chunk
nepali x hindu kush 
(autoflower)
f13 x deep chunk
c99 (snow lotus) x strawberry 
diesel
pineapple c99 x strawberry diesel
pineapple c99 x 
blockhead
double purple afgoo
dynamite x sour diesel
superstar 
(sensistar f2)
sour purple kush (purple kush x sour diesel ibl)
satori x 
blockhead
blockhead x strawberry diesel
deep stash (petrolia headstash x 
deep chunk)
apollo 11 x kings kross
otm x kings kross
bubba kush x deep 
chunk
afgooey x kings kross
crystal trident (afgooey x sour diesel 
ibl
sr71 purple kush x kings kross
little blessings mix
bubba kush 
bx1
og x deep chunk
double purple doja x bubba d
lemon thai x blue 
moonshine
deep chunk sativa x sour d ibl
deep chunk indy x sour d 
ibl
purple kush x kings kross
c99 x sd ibl
wonder diesel x 
appalachia
bshb x dc
bubba kush x kings kross
sr71 pk x sd 
ibl
flubba bx1
blowfish x appalachia
bubba x uzbeki
io x 
startrain
bubba chunk 2 x uzbeki
the white x appalachia
bubbashine x 
appalachia
og x appalachia
bubba berry (bubba x blueberry)
lemon thai x 
uzbeki
bubba x leb
lemon thai x appalachia
lemon thai x sw
afgooey x 
sw
og x sw
bubbashine x sw
chem d x sw
the white x sw
sw x 
williams wonder
sw x appalachia
bubba x sw
sw x lemon thai
bubba x 
startrain
all x lt
startrain x black bubba
a11 x black bubba
kali 
mist x c99
kali mist x dpd
sw f2
sw x bb
grape ape x black 
bubba
chem d x black bubba
chem d x blackberry widow
m8 x affy 
hgf
og x lemon thai
master nepali
pakistani sativa x bshb indica 
pheno
hk x malawi creeper
appalacia f2
purple kush x black 
bubba
wonder diesel x black bubba
bubba x lemon thai
chitwan mix
og 
x bubba d
bubba chunk 2 x black bubba
the white x black bubba
purple 
nepal mix
bubba x flo/jasmine genius
startrain
dpd x dc
purple kush 
x purple nepal
chem d x malawi
bubba x malawi
white gold (the white x 
malawi gold)
chitwan x kandahar
lemon thai x blue moonshine
pure kush x 
blackberry widow
hindu kush x leb
chem d x uzbeki
purple kush x 
watermelon hashplant
purple kush x pakistani sativa
afgooey x 
startrain
c99 x startrain
trinity x startrain
bubba x sour d 

afgooey x bubba d
afgooey x lemon thai
bubba x affy hgf
oaxacan x 
nepali chitre
bshb x nepali chitri
purple passion fruit x nepali 
chitre
watermelon hashplant f2
quick malawi x nepali chitre
blackberry 
widow x nepali chitre
hindu kush autoflower f2
lemon thai f3
m8 x 
appalachia
c99 x deep chunk
blackberry widow x affy hgf
purple kush x 
kings kross
afgooey x kings kross
purple kush x malawi
lt x ssh x 
aww
master leb (family leb x reef leb)
yo mama afgooey x 
appalachia
temple (ssh x williams wonder)
ssh x ptk
blackberry kush x 
goohead
ssh x malawi gold
oaxacan x goohead
oaxacan x bangi haze
x18 
hybrids in testing
malawi creeper x lemon thai
wonder diesel x 
startrain
urkle x appalachia
purple chem x ssh
io x startrain
mendo 
purps x hk
lemon thai x appalachia
bubbashine x appalachia
blackberry 
widow x appalachia
lemon thai x uzbek
a11 x startrain
c99 x 
startrain
trinity x startrain
afgooey x startrain
medicine 
buddha
white gold
white gold bx
la pk x uzbek
chem d x 
goohead
bubba x affy
grape ape x black bubba
malawi x bangi haze
a11 
x lemon thai
appalachia x lemon thai
chitwan kandahar
white x 
appalachia
pk x watermelon hashplant sativa
a11 x black bubba
joy x 
black bubba
bubba x startrain
pinesoul x pinequeen
bubba x black 
bubba
pure kush x hindu kush
purple kush x lemon thai
malawi x hindu 
kush
blackberry widow x affy
m8xtres
hindu kush x leb
bshb x 
dc
startrain x black bubba
stevie wonder hybrids in testing
malawi x 
goohead
bubba chunk x black bubba
blowfish x appalachia
bubba x lemon 
thai
bubba x leb
pinesoul x appalachia
hk x nepali
passionflower x 
nepali
highlander
wonder d x black bubba
chem d x black 
bubba
dawgstar
oaxacan x goohead
oaxacan x bangi
pakistani x 
ptk
pakistani x goohead
tigermelon x bubba chunk
ssh x malawi
og x 
bangi
a11 x startrain
ik x a11g
white castle (whitestar x burger 
bud)
m8 x ik
instant karma
io x goohead
chem d x malawi
m8 x 
pakistani
dc sat x pakistani sat
deep blue x pakistani sat
bubba chunk 
x uzbeki
white x ik
sensi star x uzbeki
bubba x pakistani 
sat
blackberry kush x goohead
gold star (sensi star x malawi 
gold)
bubba x goohead
head trip (chocolate trip x snow lotus)
cheech 
wizard (green curry og x snow lotus)
isaac haze (geisel x bangi 
haze)
super silver yo mama (yo mama x super silver haze)
sky lotus (snow 
lotus x endless sky)
lucky charms (the white x appalachia)
star child 
(interstellar overdrive x snow lotus)
white sky (the white x endless 
sky)
blackberry kush x purple chitrali x uzbeki
appalachia x instant 
karma
appalachia x purple chitrali x uzbekistani
c99 x startrain
white 
gold bx1 (the white x the white x malawi gold)
sensi star x the white x 
malawi gold
bubba kush x pakistani sativa
blackberry kush x purple 
chitrali x uzbek
banana spliff x bangi haze
green crack x purple chitrali 
x uzbek
bubbashine x x18 pakistani (tom hill)
blue tara (bubbashine x 
snowlotus)
bubba kush x snowlotus
dpd(purple sat) x snowlotus
rainbow 
bridge (maui wowie x a13gf2)
chem 91 x tok
chem 91 x pinequeen
buddha 
finger (oaxacan zipolite x 80's hindu kush)
dream lotus (blue dream x snow 
lotus)
a13 gorilla arm x sunshine daydream
89 nl5 x tok
sunshine 4 
(chem 4 x sunshine daydream)
black afghani dsb x tok
black afghani dsb x 
80's hindu kush
afkanistan x burmese x oaxacan
oldsog ssh x snow 
lotus
afkanistan x 80's hindu kush
chem 91 x bangi haze
sol sweet skunk 
x a11g
deep chunk x malawi gold
green crack x a11g
tigermelon x burmese 
x oaxacan
dirty hippy x tok
lemon thai x a11g
tigermelon x snow 
lotus
sc thai jedi x 80's hindu kush
sol sweet skunk x tok
tk x snow 
lotus
outcaste blueberry x snowlotus
afkanistan x tok
burmese x oaxacan 
f2 (hhf meximillia)
temple (ssh x ww)
suge pure kush x uzbek
chem 3 x 
a11g
herijuana x slow lotus
stevie wonder x snowlotus
lemon diesel x 
uzbek
dirty hippy x snow lotus
interstellar overdrive x uzbek
black 
haze quick pheno x a11g
nevilles haze x a11g
snowdawg x snowlotus
dank 
sinatra (la affy x 88g13/hp)
afkanistan x uzbek
urkle x snowlotus
89 
nl#5 x malawi gold
80's black afgani dsb x 88g13/hp
blackberry kush bx 
1
nl6 tt x pinequeen
lemon thai x a11
kali mist x bshb indy
yogi 
(giesel x yo mama 13)
flying tiger (tigermelon x a11g)
tranquil 
elephantizer (snow lotus x 88g13/hp)
so cal master kush x uzbek
m8 la kush 
x urkle x appalachia
dirty hippy x pinequeen
a13 gorilla arm x 
a11g
purple unicorn x snow lotus
little blessings #2 sol sweet skunk x tok 
or sunshine daydream
ssh x appalachia
dirty hippy x ortega
oldsog ssh x 
uzbek
larry x snowlotus
dsb x 88g13/hp
sensi 89 nl5 noof x bcsc 
nl5
nl6 tt x bcsc nl5
g13/hp x white gold 
bx
clusterfunk
moonwalk
dreamlotus
cali yo!
blue satalite x mendo 
purps x hindu kush
g13/hp x uzbeki
appalachia f2
88g13/hp f2 
hp
socal master x g13/hp
a13 x a11 g
blueberry indica x mendo purps x 
hk
goji og x white gold bx
ssh x whitgold bx
oldschool hindu 
kush
goji og
tk x white gold
black haze (cuban) x bcsc nl5
lucky 13 
(hp13x88g13/hp)
tk x goji og
goji og f2
drunken unicorn
drunken 
master
drunken monkey
ortega durian x rks
chem 91 x rks
dirty hippy 
x rks
tk x 88g13/hp
love triangle
goji og x sunshine 
daydream
blueberry indica x purple moonshine
pure kush hollywood x 
uzbeki
sunshine 3
larry og x a11g
genius thai
zuvuya
prayer 
tower
hollywood pure kush x uzbekistani
dsb black afghani x 
uzbeki
kohiba black x g13hp
orange sunshine


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 15, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> my bodhi list
> 
> super silver strawberry lotus (3)
> tiger milk
> ...


dam sketch you passed me (by just a couple). good hunting, you be on your job when it comes to collecting, much respect.


----------



## Pi$tol (Sep 15, 2012)

Seems like some people have turned this into a whos dick is bigger thread. Dude with the long Bodhi list hope you never get raid or anything cause you should be popping them beans and enjoying them then nursing them. Anyways no hate enjoy


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 15, 2012)

if im not mistaken, i think that was just a compiled list of bodhi's work.


----------



## gladstoned (Sep 15, 2012)

Pi$tol said:


> Seems like some people have turned this into a whos dick is bigger thread. Dude with the long Bodhi list hope you never get raid or anything cause you should be popping them beans and enjoying them then nursing them. Anyways no hate enjoy


Sorry to hear about your small wee-wee, we will take the focus, from Bodhi Seeds, and put the conversation back to ....Bodhi Seeds.


----------



## steampick (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, here's the final pics of my Bodhi Deep Blue Pakistanis and the 1 BCSC NL5 x Sensi's Noof NL5: 2nd last pic is the NL5. The rest are the DBP, which were strikingly different from each other in smell, height, finishing time...pretty much in every way. But the thing is, they all ended up looking/smelling great. No duds in that bunch.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 15, 2012)

looks great Steampick...

My NL5's are turning into monsters!!!... I'll have to keep the fan on them fo sho... No inter-sex traits to be found on either... it's gonna be tuff to decided between the two...


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 16, 2012)

89 Sensi NL5- Better and better by the day... Both ladies really smell similar but I seem to dig the #2 a little more... 


(Suge)Pure Kush x Uzbec- Crazy Strech fo sho! Long internode spacing, now at 3wks...


----------



## Growert9 (Sep 20, 2012)

When's the next drop bodhi !?


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 20, 2012)

tomorrow or early next week at the tude and seeddepot.nl


----------



## Growert9 (Sep 21, 2012)

Awesome! Any idea what strains? Was able to cop a pack of tranquil elephantizer remix last week! Looked on seeddepot.nl didn't see a bodhi section.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 21, 2012)

i know white lotus and tran. ele. for sure.


----------



## Pi$tol (Sep 25, 2012)

Bodhi been dropping Cheech Wizard all this week. Go check it out.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 25, 2012)

Pi$tol said:


> Bodhi been dropping Cheech Wizard all this week. Go check it out.


seen the screen name and been wondering if you're the admin on the bay? if so, could you pm me, been trying to order from there for sometime but don't know how things work over there.


----------



## Â°GROï¿¦ILLAÂ° (Sep 29, 2012)

Just opend an account at the depot just cuz i seen they had gojo og and last time tude hadem someone baught them out my cart as i was fukn paying grrrrrrrrrrrrr.so BOOM opend acount and got the last two packs of goji.thank you soo much bhodi for taking the time to make these lovley strains of yours.two packs of goji og i can die a.happy man now


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 29, 2012)

cannazon has 10 packs of their new strain bright moments (grape stomper x grape stomper OG) gage green genetics that is


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 30, 2012)

PKUZI- Nice musky fruit smell...



Temple- Excited to see where these two sexy ladies go.... One lady is damn near double the size of the other!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Sep 30, 2012)

Did the tranquil elephantizer remix drop for the second time at the Tude? I have not been keeping up lately.


----------



## Clankie (Sep 30, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> Did the tranquil elephantizer remix drop for the second time at the Tude? I have not been keeping up lately.


I have bodhi's page there bookmarked on my phone and check it a couple times a day, and I haven't seen it. That and white lotus are the two I have the most desire for, unless he's gonna drop any more Dank Sinatra.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks. I was going to pick up white lotus but I have The White now and I can do my own crosses. I want that ETR, his G13 looks freaking kill. I can't believe he didn't back up that mom. When I go on vacation, I take a cutting and throw it in the EZ clone just incase. I also give a few friends a cut as another backup. It's no different than backing up your harddrive. That's heartbreaking to lose a mom of that quality.


----------



## stealthweed (Oct 1, 2012)

just got em gojis finally


----------



## mdjenks (Oct 1, 2012)

yeah I have 3 goji's and I hope I get at least 2 ladies, at the moment I'm trying to use my older beans the ones i bought before I new about all the amazing strains and breeders. right now I have blackjack going and man its a stinky monster:

View attachment 2357353View attachment 2357354View attachment 2357355View attachment 2357356View attachment 2357357


----------



## Â°GROï¿¦ILLAÂ° (Oct 10, 2012)

Where did u get tue gojis


----------



## stealthweed (Oct 10, 2012)

gone..wait for next drop...oh and did you all know that bodhi won cannabis cup unofficially?ken renamed the appalchia bay 11..got credit though but isn't widely known so I felt like I needed to spread it...


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 10, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> gone..wait for next drop...oh and did you all know that bodhi won cannabis cup unofficially?ken renamed the appalchia bay 11..got credit though but isn't widely known so I felt like I needed to spread it...


Now wait a minute, why do you have to inject negativity and jealousy into your statement? It is healthier to acknowledge pass the positives! Another place to score something beautiful that bodhi influenced?
Ok, so you found out that bay 11 is a filial representation of appalachia? That is cool! Credit is irrelevant, the way you describe it anyway. It is important to acknowledge the genetic ancestry but realize that 1. you can't own nature 2. filial individuals have a range of expression 3. you can own a name 4. why would bodhi even want the gold star from every grow of every seed that ever came from his garden?

With that logic all the credit for anything just goes back to the creation of life and the first human to cull the hemp.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 10, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> Now wait a minute, why do you have to inject negativity and jealousy into your statement? It is healthier to acknowledge pass the positives! Another place to score something beautiful that bodhi influenced?
> Ok, so you found out that bay 11 is a filial representation of appalachia? That is cool! Credit is irrelevant, the way you describe it anyway. It is important to acknowledge the genetic ancestry but realize that 1. you can't own nature 2. filial individuals have a range of expression 3. you can own a name 4. why would bodhi even want the gold star from every grow of every seed that ever came from his garden?
> 
> With that logic all the credit for anything just goes back to the creation of life and the first human to cull the hemp.



F'real, yo. The appalachia is an F1 and would produce fucktons of potential genetics, so if Bay 11 is derived from a selected and recrossed phenotype or phenotypes of appalachia then Ken can call it whatever he wants. Regarding some kind of standard, I would say that when its an F2, it is your F2 of their strain, but after two generations of selection, you could end up with something way far away from the initial seedstock. Selecting and breeding someone's F1 is a completely legitimate form of strain breeding; and is completely different from just buying someone's seed and passing it off as your own. This is like accusing Sannie of stealing Sensi's Jack Herer or Soma's NYCD.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 10, 2012)

While I see your point there is really no way to draw a line in the sand over genetic heritage, it is relevant to identify heritage though. With so many variables at play and the fact that it is nature these contests are comparing individual instances of specific plant which really has to account for that particular grow/trim/cure also which by all rights could be named as a combined experience. All this stuff is murky see, I for one keep coming back to the idea that in addition every seed (despite it's filial position) is still a random act of nature. It could be a number of different experiences in there, it is like standing near a rock then noticing the wind break a certain way at that point then claiming that wind for your own. Understand that you may influence that instant, but at best your just a witness to that expression of nature brother!


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd love to hear the story. When Sea of Seeds promo dropped I ordered a pack of Bay 11. I have lots of Bodhi gear, and what I read on breedbay bummed me out, if Bay 11 was ripped off. I haven't even got the pack yet. lmao. If it's reworked and not stolen, then that is BIG difference. Anyone have more info? It's so hard to decipher rumors and drama. lmao. 

This is pretty cut and dry, one would think:






1 Day Ago #*3612* (*permalink*)*bodhiseeds*
Site Sponsor








Join Date: May 2007
Posts: 1,979
Thanks: 23
Thanked 15,145 Times in 1,663 Posts





















































[HR][/HR]Quote:

Originally Posted by *Zion* 
_Hi Bodhi, just read it was your Appalachia cut that Ken crossed/ renamed Bay 11 for the canna cup! Hope you allowed that and you got sorted out for it bro! Knowing you though, you were probably too nice! lol Hope everythings going well, shame about the "lost" package but great attitude m8, onwards & upwards! 

Zion




_




its true, my cut of h&l's appalachia won the cup renamed as bay 11...
__________________




"remember it's not how high you are, it's hi how are you"






Points: 10,627, Level: 68



















Activity: 100%


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, cool! Thanks for posting that!
I bet your stoked that those genetics were worked from a reputable source and be more sure that something great will come from your beans eh?!

You guys with this "ownership" thing are crazy though, what are you Monsanto? 
Enhance and Enjoy!
Good vibes man!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2012)

Was not allowed it was stollin


----------



## gladstoned (Oct 10, 2012)

Ken Estes stole this cut from Bodhi, and renamed it Bay 11? Is that how it happened? 
I find it hard to make correct moral judgement calls, without first knowing the story. Often times piecing shit together leads to wrong conclusions.


----------



## Diggidy McDank (Oct 10, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> I'd love to hear the story. When Sea of Seeds promo dropped I ordered a pack of Bay 11. I have lots of Bodhi gear, and what I read on breedbay bummed me out, if Bay 11 was ripped off. I haven't even got the pack yet. lmao. If it's reworked and not stolen, then that is BIG difference. Anyone have more info? It's so hard to decipher rumors and drama. lmao.
> 
> This is pretty cut and dry, one would think:
> 
> ...


From what I can gather Bodhi's Appalachia cut (His personal cut from H&L's) was entered as Bay 11 and won the cup but was not used in makeup of the Bay 11 that is being sold everywhere.....so essentially Ken is selling seeds of a cross that did not even win the cup.

"only 2 humans have my appy f2's H&l and hof.

my inside source says gpd collective acquired the appalachia clone from an associate of mine in a trade and had a nice indoor run with it, so good that they took that batch and entered it in the cup as bay 11. the seed line is a loose recreation of the cut. im sure it will be dope, green crack and og kush together is a match made in heaven, but it does not have appalachia in it according to what ken explained to my source. 

its honorable that ken has stated these facts on the origin of the seeds, the only trespass was renaming and taking credit for the cut.
i hope that this turns out to be a great learning experience for everybody."- Bodhi

With everything that has gone down, I have even more respect for Bodhi than before which I didn't even think was possible.....I don't think the man has one mean bone in his body. This all came out over a month ago and people are just starting to talk about it now, I personally don't think many breeders would have been so calm and quite about this situation.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2012)

gladstoned said:


> Ken Estes stole this cut from Bodhi, and renamed it Bay 11? Is that how it happened?
> I find it hard to make correct moral judgement calls, without first knowing the story. Often times piecing shit together leads to wrong conclusions.


Just need to know where to look m8


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 10, 2012)

You don't update your thread anymore HR, what's been up anyway bro?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> You don't update your thread anymore HR, what's been up anyway bro?


Na lost interest and to much going on in life atm. Lots of family drama that keeps sucking me in! 
After xmas im hoping to get things rolling again.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 10, 2012)

Stay up! Positive vibes my friend! Hope all smooths out and you get centered again. 
love the sig BTW lol


----------



## tree king (Oct 10, 2012)

guys does bodhi sell a chemdog strain preferably the d? if so whats the name of it and where can i buy it?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Oct 10, 2012)

Just like any Bodhi strain you need a little luck getting a pack... Here are some chem crosses:

chem 3 x a11g moonwalk
chem 91 x bangi haze
chem 91 x pinequeen
chem 91 x rks
chem 91 x tok
chem d x black bubba
chem d x blackberry widow
chem d x goohead
chem d x malawi
chem d x sw
chem d x uzbeki


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Oct 10, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> Now wait a minute, why do you have to inject negativity and jealousy into your statement? It is healthier to acknowledge pass the positives! Another place to score something beautiful that bodhi influenced?
> Ok, so you found out that bay 11 is a filial representation of appalachia? That is cool! Credit is irrelevant, the way you describe it anyway. It is important to acknowledge the genetic ancestry but realize that 1. you can't own nature 2. filial individuals have a range of expression 3. you can own a name 4. why would bodhi even want the gold star from every grow of every seed that ever came from his garden?
> 
> With that logic all the credit for anything just goes back to the creation of life and the first human to cull the hemp.


very well said, i thought i was the only one that always thought like this. the funny thing is all these x's everyone is laying claim to doesn't even know the exact genetic make up. i say that to say if you don't even know that essential basics of a creation that you take full claim to, how could you ever consider it yours? og kush, chem dog and many others would be a perfect example of what im talking about.

ok Ken used appy for his line or entry, but who's the real owner of the genetics that made appy? h&l? okay if that's the case, appy is green crack x tres dawg so who's the creator of green crack? and did anyone get any permission from that person to use it in their x's? no. and it goes on and on if you start to break down the all the genetics that makes up appy. shit chemdog didn't create the strain that is currently named after him, but everyone gives him and his crew all the credit and not the ones that sold it to joe brand who in return sold it to the chem. funny how chem name is the name of the strain and all credit and all rights are due to him, huh, very funny.


----------



## tree king (Oct 11, 2012)

coolkid.02 said:


> Just like any Bodhi strain you need a little luck getting a pack... Here are some chem crosses:
> 
> chem 3 x a11g moonwalk
> chem 91 x bangi haze
> ...


thanks coolkid. too bad he dont got a backcross


----------



## Irish Med Farmer (Oct 11, 2012)

Got myself some Bohdi Seeds Goji OG.i am in the middle of germinatin, after a 12hour soak in R/O water and another 24hours between paper towels & 9 out of the 11 have a tap root so they are now in root riot cubes.the other 2 ill check again later to see if they to have popped,can't wait I've never grown or smoked any of Bohdis Gear but have high hopes,hope to get a good female to male ratio.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 15, 2012)

Goji OG, Dream Lotus, and Jabba's Stash have shown up again on the tude.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 15, 2012)

Is anyone running jabba's stash, or have experience with it? I have four that are started and on their second set of true leaves and was wondering if anyone had experience with this strain they wanted to share. Also have some Goji OG on the way, but there's some journals on icmag of that one.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 22, 2012)

Why dig up this old thread?
Because if you've been looking for Greedo's Stash (SoCal Master Kush x Snowlotus) you can find it in a little less than an hour. Where? Not in a rainforest, that's for sure.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Oct 25, 2012)

"the appalachia hybrids are coming down soon....


heres what you have to look forward to:




mothers milk (nepali og x appalachia)
tigers milk (bubba x appalachia)
lucky charms (the white x appalachia)
sunshine daydream (bubbashine x appalachia)
prayer tower (lemon thai sat x appalachia)
fantasy island (purple urkle x appalachia)
strawberry dakini x appalachia
hollywood pure kush x appalachia
la affy x appalachia
socal master x appalachia
suge pure kush x appalachia
afkansastan x appalachia
dj's blueberry x appalachia
ssh x appalachia
temple x appalachia
cali o x appalachia
atf x appalachia
goji og x appalachia
a13 gorilla arm x appalachia
a11g x appalachia
pinequeen x appalachia
nl#6 x appalachia
tk x appalachia
moet x appalachia
love triangle x appalachia
cheech wizard apple jolly rancher x appalachia
yo mama freak x appalachia
goldstar x appalachia
swazi x appalachia
stevie wonder x appalachia
krush x appalachia
interstellar overdrive x appalachia
bs sweet skunk x appalachia
oldsog ssh x appalachia
pre 2000 blueberry indica
dirty hippy x appalachia
mss x appalachia
giesel x appalachia
ecsd x appalachia
chem 3 x appalachia
chem 91 x appalachia
harlequin x appalachia
cherry pie x appalachia
xj 13 x appalachia
pest x appalachia
g13hp x appalachia
black haze x appalachia
lemon thai ink x appalachia
purple unicorn x appalachia
tigermelon x appalachia




preliminary outdoor seeds being shucked:


swazi x aruba
jamaican x aruba
strawberry blockhead x aruba
lebanese bekaa spear x mothers milk
strawberry blockhead f2


+ alot more hanging..




most of these lines will go into the fridge, some will go into testing, some as freebies, some as pre releases, and the regular lines will be restocked..."


----------



## Pi$tol (Oct 25, 2012)

Whoa look @ that list but key words folks


> *
> 
> most of these lines will go into the fridge​
> ​
> ...


 So Sad but my pockets will be


----------



## Clankie (Oct 26, 2012)

Appy x chem 91, chem 3, and ecsd? One of those best be hittin' the market...more lucky charms and sunshine daydream are all I really wanted to hear. Good time to stock up since he lost the appy male.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 29, 2012)

TE: remix, Blue Tara, Ancient OG, and Buddha's Hand are up on the tude.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just got ancient og, bubba hand and TE but no white lotus


----------



## Pi$tol (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah no white lotus this round. I am sure it will pop up after the tude monthly promo. Slick bastards lol


----------



## HungryMan420 (Oct 29, 2012)

I dont like Bodhi's Ancient OG Description at all!! His words [*based on an old iranian landrace from the 70's that may be the mother of all og'] 
No one knows for sure what the OG make up is. its all speculated! not trying to start an argument or fight or anything. *


----------



## Pi$tol (Oct 29, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> I dont like Bodhi's Ancient OG Description at all!! His words [*based on an old iranian landrace from the 70's that may be the mother of all og']
> No one knows for sure what the OG make up is. its all speculated! not trying to start an argument or fight or anything. *


HungryMan420
I think he means the best/strongest of all the OG's. Not the mother as creator of all the OG's.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 29, 2012)

Pi$tol said:


> HungryMan420
> I think he means the best/strongest of all the OG's. Not the mother as creator of all the OG's.



That's how I read it. Or the most OG of the OG's, if that makes sense. I don't think he was literally saying that all of the OG's descended from this one strain. If anything, I thought it was most likely various chem strains that were the mothers of most of the 90's OGs.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thats what i thought i thought Chem was the Mother to all the OG's and Diesels??


----------



## Turm (Oct 30, 2012)

Time to add to my Dream lotus and goji og collection!


----------



## Pi$tol (Oct 30, 2012)

Tude did another drop today with white lotus and head trip. Why did they not just drop evrything at once? Smfh


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

Pi$tol said:


> Tude did another drop today with white lotus and head trip. Why did they not just drop evrything at once? Smfh


Method of selling. Build up a good rep and then trickle them onto the market. when you see something that's low in stock and you know might be a while before you'd be able to buy again, then it entices people to snap it up while they can.


----------



## Turm (Oct 30, 2012)

Dude is very smart about his business, both tude and bodhi.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 30, 2012)

Pi$tol said:


> Tude did another drop today with white lotus and head trip. Why did they not just drop evrything at once? Smfh


Thats what i thought...! But like tip top said


----------



## teoborg (Oct 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Method of selling. Build up a good rep and then trickle them onto the market. when you see something that's low in stock and you know might be a while before you'd be able to buy again, then it entices people to snap it up while they can.


I couldn't agree more. Bodhi seeds maybe A+++++ seeds, but also glazed with lotz of hype..


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

teoborg said:


> I couldn't agree more. Bodhi seeds maybe A+++++ seeds, but please don't bite the hype..


Never tried em, never plan to so long as this is the manner of getting them to sell. If they are as good as claimed then they'll sell without marketing tactics. And hell, weed is weed, i have always found it ridiculous how crazy people get about X strain or Y breeder, i can go out and buy any of 1000 different strains and you know what, it'll still kick my arse to the ground and make me a very happy little boy. I can't for a second believe that his strains would make me think everything else i've grown was hogwash and as such compel me to buy them as soon as i see them. If they go out of stock, oh well, i'll shop elsewhere, 1 lost sale for him. Marketing tactics work both ways.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Method of selling. Build up a good rep and then trickle them onto the market. when you see something that's low in stock and you know might be a while before you'd be able to buy again, then it entices people to snap it up while they can.


Well, up until this past release, when he switched from brush to open pollenation, most of his drops are around 40 packs per strain. Even the Goji, which was his biggest release so far, was 135 packs. He also recently lost a shipment to the tude, so all that happened here was that he sent his gear in in two shipments, and one, the one with the Head Trip and White Lotus, arrived later. Bodhi is not some giant company, the beans he sells he puts shortly after they come off the vine.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

Doesn't interest me in the slightest. He is a breeder, there are hundreds if not thousands. I can get comparable genetics from any of his competitors on a regular basis. If he can only supply that quantity, then it is because he is simply a bedroom breeder, anything more than a small plant and you can have untold thousands of seeds, as i have done myself in the past. I'll just tick with decent breeders who can supply me with what i want when i want it, not hang around waiting for "a drop" as if it's gold dust that nothing can compare to. If he wants my business, he needs to step up his game, simple as that, the whole "he's doing a drop" thing doeesn't work for me, as i said previously, good weed is good weed, from what i've seen, he's not selling anything spectactular, just great seeds, like many many other breeders do.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Never tried em, never plan to so long as this is the manner of getting them to sell. If they are as good as claimed then they'll sell without marketing tactics. And hell, weed is weed, i have always found it ridiculous how crazy people get about X strain or Y breeder, i can go out and buy any of 1000 different strains and you know what, it'll still kick my arse to the ground and make me a very happy little boy. I can't for a second believe that his strains would make me think everything else i've grown was hogwash and as such compel me to buy them as soon as i see them. If they go out of stock, oh well, i'll shop elsewhere, 1 lost sale for him. Marketing tactics work both ways.


People tend to get personally invested in certain breeders etc. Kind of like Ford vs Chevy. Personally I'm not interested in buying one off strains really. To me it's like screaming 'Random Polyhybrid not very well tested'.

Of course that isn't necessarily going to be the case, but the more I learn about genetics, the less appealing many crosses become.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

I buy what is good, not what my favorite producer is selling. If the weed is good i could not care if it is from a handful of clone only strains or someone who has simply chucked some pollen into his grow room. Good weed is good weed, couldn't care who has produced it so long as there is nothing unethical about the breeders acquisition of the strains.

I undertand that in the US you are very patriotic and stick to your companies etc. Over here in the UK we do not really have any of this chevy GM Ford loyalties, we buy what is worth buying because it's worth buying, not because it was from a specific company.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Oct 30, 2012)

Yummy Drop


----------



## 40sdroppinhot (Oct 30, 2012)

hey bodhi if your lurking around here I was wondering about the TE: remix. Whats the diversity like with this strain? And what should I be looking for phenotype wise if I do indeed want the closest to your description of a smoke-able green quaalude lol? I'm guessing more towards the g-13 pheno but how often does it show up and what does it look like? 

To the above posters....that is very true when it comes to marketing tactics which bodhi may or may not do, but fact of the matter is polyhybrids or not I have yet to see a bad looking plant or review from him throughout the whole internet which speaks volumes. Eventually one way or another the truth comes out and I think bodhi has passed this testing period. (i.e. TGA's seeds)


----------



## Clankie (Oct 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Doesn't interest me in the slightest. He is a breeder, there are hundreds if not thousands. I can get comparable genetics from any of his competitors on a regular basis. If he can only supply that quantity, then it is because he is simply a bedroom breeder, anything more than a small plant and you can have untold thousands of seeds, as i have done myself in the past. I'll just tick with decent breeders who can supply me with what i want when i want it, not hang around waiting for "a drop" as if it's gold dust that nothing can compare to. If he wants my business, he needs to step up his game, simple as that, the whole "he's doing a drop" thing doeesn't work for me, as i said previously, good weed is good weed, from what i've seen, he's not selling anything spectactular, just great seeds, like many many other breeders do.


If you're so not interested, then why are you posting in this thread? Were you just sitting there, bored, and thought to yourself "these guys like something, I'd better piss on it for literally no reason!'? Can't you go splash your hateraid around somewhere else? 

I like bodhi because he does have quite a few cuts to work with that you can't find anywhere else , because he either tests his gear before releasing it, or is upfront about his untested prereleases, and very much because he isn't just trying to make a bunch of money. Not every breeder is genuinely in this for the love of the plant, but he is, and you can tell from the way he talks about his work elsewhere. Not to mention, some people with great genetics don't necessarily want everyone to have them, it cheapens it. And I'm not talking financially.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

Clankie said:


> If you're so not interested, then why are you posting in this thread? Were you just sitting there, bored, and thought to yourself "these guys like something, I'd better piss on it for literally no reason!'? Can't you go splash your hateraid around somewhere else?
> 
> I like bodhi because he does have quite a few cuts to work with that you can't find anywhere else , because he either tests his gear before releasing it, or is upfront about his untested prereleases, and very much because he isn't just trying to make a bunch of money. Not every breeder is genuinely in this for the love of the plant, but he is, and you can tell from the way he talks about his work elsewhere. Not to mention, some people with great genetics don't necessarily want everyone to have them, it cheapens it. And I'm not talking financially.


It's a public forum, i can express an opposing opinion if i want  I'm not hating at all, i a explaining why i will simply shop elsewhere, because his genetics are nothing super special, they're just genetics. I am not debating the time and effort he might put into his seeds, i am simply stating that there are 101 alternative strains which are just as good whihc are always available. I consider this like the whole lining up at apple to buy an iphone on release, bragging rights. Doesn't matter if the product is good, just so that you can think you have something others don't. I personally just buy what is good, not what is a rarity, i do not huy into that exclusivity shit.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Never tried em, never plan to so long as this is the manner of getting them to sell. If they are as good as claimed then they'll sell without marketing tactics. And hell, weed is weed, i have always found it ridiculous how crazy people get about X strain or Y breeder, i can go out and buy any of 1000 different strains and you know what, it'll still kick my arse to the ground and make me a very happy little boy. I can't for a second believe that his strains would make me think everything else i've grown was hogwash and as such compel me to buy them as soon as i see them. If they go out of stock, oh well, i'll shop elsewhere, 1 lost sale for him. Marketing tactics work both ways.


Enough said


----------



## SketchyGrower (Oct 30, 2012)

bodhi gives me the results I'm looking for.... so I buy him. TGA,Dutch Passion,Pyramid,Dinafem and next generation were nothing at all to write home about. I wasted a Lot of time and money on... "finding"... Bodhi... I trust the man's judgement on cannabis.....he is open about if a strain is un tested... or easily stressed.. 

If you get what you want from others... well cool. get what you want from them. If bodhi has nothing that interests you. ...then again....??? I know it's your right in a open forum... but you clearly have made your point. don't you have better things to do now?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 30, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> bodhi gives me the results I'm looking for.... so I buy him. TGA,Dutch Passion,Pyramid,Dinafem and next generation were nothing at all to write home about. I wasted a Lot of time and money on... "finding"... Bodhi... I trust the man's judgement on cannabis.....he is open about if a strain is un tested... or easily stressed..
> 
> If you get what you want from others... well cool. get what you want from them. If bodhi has nothing that interests you. ...then again....??? I know it's your right in a open forum... but you clearly have made your point. don't you have better things to do now?


Well said and agree 100%


----------



## SketchyGrower (Oct 31, 2012)

Dream Lotus Day 55 (BD Dom)


----------



## SketchyGrower (Oct 31, 2012)

Apollo 13 gorilla arm x Apollo 11 Genius Day 49


----------



## SketchyGrower (Oct 31, 2012)

Super Silver Strawberry Lotus (freebie) 













P.S. all of these were found in 4 or less beans. I have ran 30 beans in some cases of one strain from one breeder and got "absolutely" no winners. nothing even note worthy.


----------



## Pi$tol (Oct 31, 2012)

Dam that Super Silver Strawberry Lotus looks tasty. Fvck I want to know more lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 31, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Super Silver Strawberry Lotus (freebie)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SketchyGrower again.
DAMN!
*


----------



## 40sdroppinhot (Oct 31, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Apollo 13 gorilla arm x Apollo 11 Genius Day 49



My god man that looks absurd. I knew i should have jumped on those when i first saw those beans....so foolish.


----------



## Malevolence (Jan 17, 2013)

This thread needs to not die... I have dream lotus in week 5 veg... 5g dwc with 400w hid. going to flower next week. I cant post pics but they are looking good as fuck. Topped 2 because they were getting big.... getting 4 colas from those. Running the others with no topping or training. Havent sexed any. Roots are white and super healthy so far.

Already thinking about what to run next. I want an indica so thinking about white lotus or rku.... really want to try the temple though.


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 17, 2013)

Did you bump this thread cuz your Bodhi seeds from the attitude promo came today? Mine did. 
Road Kill Unicorn, Snow Leopard, and the Harlequin X Appalachia. 
Rock that shit!


----------



## calicat (Jan 17, 2013)

Still waiting on my RKU. It has been sitting in New York since the 12th.


----------



## Malevolence (Jan 17, 2013)

Nah mine are over 4 weeks old now. Just been looking around for bodhi pics smoke reports journals etc. Found this thread and read the whole thing.

Would be interested in hearing how your rku does.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 18, 2013)

pop them snow leopards, you will love them.


----------



## EirikN (Jan 18, 2013)

I ordered a pack of RKU today too! is there any reports out or is it an all new strain?


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 18, 2013)

only one so far, check breedbay for it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 18, 2013)

Got my bodhi gear from the tude yesterday


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 18, 2013)

waitin on a dirty queen, god i love em DIRTY!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 18, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Got my bodhi gear from the tude yesterday


which ones?




brimck325 said:


> waitin on a dirty queen, god i love em DIRTY!


have you tried any or soon to be?


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 18, 2013)

i haven,t tried bodhi's dirty hippie but i have sonics pinequeen and its killer smoke...peace


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 18, 2013)

hmm, okay.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 18, 2013)

I had everything else in the drop other than the snow leopard, love triangle and harlequin


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 18, 2013)

been hearing a lot of good with the love triangle. been thinking of giving them a run next time around.


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 18, 2013)

i found 6 yo-mama seeds in my stash few weeks back too....


----------



## Malevolence (Jan 18, 2013)

Any reports on white lotus? I want to run something indica as fuck that would put a novice smoker to sleep for 6 days after eating 2 boxes of lucky charms.


----------



## Malevolence (Jan 18, 2013)

Yea... pretty much going to grow some damn white lotus next... holy fuckk... if they come in stock

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/White_Lotus/Bodhi_Seeds/

Fucking chocolate thai blueberry sweet pink grapefruit??? Don't mind if I do  it sounds like a flavorful starburst explosion of pleasure in my mouth... kinda makes you realize how the ladies must feel like.

That sunshine daydream looks magnificent though...









But in reality my shit would be like






and then I'd be like... you feelin anything bro?


----------



## Malevolence (Jan 20, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/614049-dream-lotus-400w-dwc-tent.html#post8554448


----------



## Clankie (Jan 21, 2013)

So far have had at least four female Goji OG that I have moved into flowering. So that's exciting. Got a jabba's stash kicking ass and insanely frosty. New (or new on attitude) Bodhi strains that appeared on the tude include Fantasy Island (purple kush x appalachia), Angel's Milk (LA Affy x appalacha) and Mother's Milk (Nepali OG x appalachia). Personally I'm going to snag the Lucky Charma and Sunshine Daydream, then maybe either the Fantasy Island or Angel's Milk, since I don't really have any LA Affy representations beyond the four LA Affy freebies I got from the tude. Knowing the attitude, I would imagine they will go up for sale when their next promotion starts.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jan 21, 2013)

I just want to chime in. I have 3 Goji's that are 12 days into flowering and one of them already is crusty. Never seen a plant have tric's all over the leaves, stems of the leaves and main stem at this time in flowering. I have grown from many companies (Cali Connect, DNA, Serious, Sweet, Dutch Passion, RP, TGA, Cannaventure, ET, Chimera, DJ Short and many, many others) and have never seen anything like this. I also have 11 Dream Lotus' 3 weeks old and have high hopes for them! When his next drop happens, I am not even really thinking about any other companies at this point.


----------



## cruz808 (Jan 22, 2013)

Right on, thats good news as i got a few gojis goinh as well.. Bodhis supreme. Good luck


----------



## calicat (Jan 22, 2013)

I couldnt wait for my first official Bodhi run in the fall with jabba's stash. I took one out and it is in veg atm. I received the RKU today. I will probably do the same and pull one out and try to germ and grow. Damn just noticed on the tude that some new stuff is gonna drop. I think clankie said its the appalacian drop. They all look good if I got the cash maybe lucky charms or fantasy island.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Jan 24, 2013)

Just harvest goji og it was frosty as ever but wasn't what I was looking for as far as og's


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jan 24, 2013)

Can you explain? I have a few pheno's and none are similar to the other. A shorter, super frosty type, a real branchy stretchy type and a stocky solid kushy pheno. I am only 2 weeks in on those and lots can change- how would you describe your finished product?


----------



## Clankie (Jan 24, 2013)

calicat said:


> I couldnt wait for my first official Bodhi run in the fall with jabba's stash. I took one out and it is in veg atm. I received the RKU today. I will probably do the same and pull one out and try to germ and grow. Damn just noticed on the tude that some new stuff is gonna drop. I think clankie said its the appalacian drop. They all look good if I got the cash maybe lucky charms or fantasy island.


If you don't get a female Jabba, pop more. I will put up some pictures this weekend, hopefully, but the frost on this bitch goes from the main stem to the tip of every shade leaf. The veg fan leaves are basically the only part of my girl not covered in trich heads, and she has weeks to go. The trichs are stacked so heavy the buds look practically magical. 
I popped four beans and this was the one female I got. Already have both a clone mom and another healthy vegging clone from this pheno, and I am glad about that.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Jan 24, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> Can you explain? I have a few pheno's and none are similar to the other. A shorter, super frosty type, a real branchy stretchy type and a stocky solid kushy pheno. I am only 2 weeks in on those and lots can change- how would you describe your finished product?


i popped 3 seeds two females 1 was tall the other a little bushy with thin stems the tall one taste like strawberry with a hint of og the bushy 1 more strawberry and they looked liked they were dip in powdered sugar it was good I just hope for one that was more fuelly u will be happy if I knew how to post pics I would show u some pics I did purple og 18 too both where off the charts with frost!


----------



## ibitegirls (Feb 1, 2013)

bodhi drop at attitude.

just got some tigers milk 

edit: i think tude website just crashed. lmao


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2013)

Angles milk
mothers milk

right here!


----------



## Clankie (Feb 1, 2013)

Angel's milk, Fantasy Island, and Sunshine Daydream here. Would have done Mother's milk, but I have four different beautiful goji OG girls to work with.


----------



## 40sdroppinhot (Feb 1, 2013)

How is bodies appalachia? im looking at the tigers milk but im curious how the bubba mixes with it


----------



## Clankie (Feb 1, 2013)

40sdroppinhot said:


> How is bodies appalachia? im looking at the tigers milk but im curious how the bubba mixes with it


Appalachia is good enough that Ken stole it to win a cup... but seriously, its very, very good. Or, its offspring are, anyways. There's not exactly a lot of people holding a cut of Appalachia, as H&L still hasn't actually released it. Its green crack x tres dawg, though, and you can't go wrong there. Bodhi has a pretty good sense of taste when it comes to which genetics compliment what.

As for the tigers milk, Bodhi's strain descriptions are usually pretty accurate about what you will find across the phenos. I have some Jabba's Stash going and the potency looks craaazy, it is made with the same Bubba Kush that Tigers Milk is, so I would basically expect a nice hybrid with tastes/smells that would mostly be bubba, tropical fruit, and chem, and stellar potency. Probably more indica leaning phenos, but with more rare 60/40 or 70/30 s/i looking phenos. I haven't grown it personally, but its been around for a little while and there's tons of good feedback on it.


----------



## ibitegirls (Feb 1, 2013)

anyone got a tigers milk smoke report? can't find any


----------



## Totoe (Feb 1, 2013)

I just ordered some Tiger Milk, I'll have a smoke report in 6-12 months. lol


----------



## calicat (Feb 1, 2013)

Of course when I got off work fantasy island and lucky charms sold out lol. Maybe when i get off lunch and go put money on debit card a appalachian will still be around lol.


----------



## ibitegirls (Feb 1, 2013)

fantasy island, angels milk, mothers milk sold out in about 40 mins after drop. i think there were very few packs


----------



## baddfish99 (Feb 1, 2013)

I missed it, I have enough seeds to keep me busy for the next year or two but I really want Sunshine Daydream and Fantasy Island.


----------



## JRayV (Feb 1, 2013)

I was lucky enough to snatch up a pack of Mother's Milk before they sold out. The Angels Milk, Mother's Milk, and Fantasy Island sold out in about ten minutes! Hopefully he will drop another round next month, but in the meantime I've got several SL crosses to grow out.


----------



## calicat (Feb 1, 2013)

Well got lucky again picked up some Tiger's Milk.


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Feb 1, 2013)

Has anyone ran sr 71purple kush+appalachia?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2013)

Blowin' Smoke said:


> Has anyone ran sr 71purple kush+appalachia?


If i seen it brop i would have feedback but not sure if its droped yet


----------



## gladstoned (Feb 1, 2013)

I had lucky charms and fantasy island in my cart. Then my cart updated and fantasy island was gone. 
My ass checked out with the lucky charms so fast!! I was in a typing panic trying to check out before someone stole 'me lucky charms. 
I got that shit though. 

I can't wait to do a run of Bodhi's Lucky Charms and Freak's Cereal Killer. 
I will journal that in a few months and a few of them are gonna do some fuckin.


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Feb 1, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> If i seen it brop i would have feedback but not sure if its droped yet


My friend gave me a shitload of seeds, one of the few with the original packaging is sr 71purple kush+appalachia 11 bodhi seeds. There at least two years old, so it's a strain that's been out for a while. I can find stuff about sr 71purple kush and about appalachia but not the hybrid of the two combined. I allready have a bunch of strains so i'm just going through them deciding which to keep and which to give away.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Feb 1, 2013)

there's a log of it on breedbay.


----------



## cruz808 (Feb 2, 2013)

everything bodhi is on breedbay.. awesome people there, id check it out soon as its runnin again... sr71pk x appalachia is an older cross from bodhi that is no longer available, fantasy island is a remake of it using urkle instead of the sr71.. some think urkle and sr71pk are the same cut/plant with suttle dif.. enjoy


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Feb 2, 2013)

Damn, Breedbay is still down. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
I'm trying to stay away from the stretchier strains, as my grow space is somewhat limited. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## FreeRangeZombie (Feb 2, 2013)

My Bodhi list has just begun -Ancient og (72 Iran x snowlotus ) Road kill unicorn and harleyquin x appalacia. Muuuuhahahha


----------



## hobobob (Feb 2, 2013)

Why does it seem like no one was excited for prayer tower? I was super stoked for PT and mothers milk (which was already sold out when i got on at 4:12 :/) ... I probably should have grabbed the sunshine daydream when it came up, but i ended up going with PT and the snow leopard this time


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Feb 2, 2013)

nice grabs everyone, can't wait to see you guys grow them out.


----------



## Clankie (Feb 3, 2013)

hobobob said:


> Why does it seem like no one was excited for prayer tower? I was super stoked for PT and mothers milk (which was already sold out when i got on at 4:12 :/) ... I probably should have grabbed the sunshine daydream when it came up, but i ended up going with PT and the snow leopard this time


I don't know if that many people are hip to the enormous yields of potent lemon sativa buds that are delivered by Dutch Flowers' lemon thai. Me, I've already got Buddha's Hand, so I'm going to hold off on prayer tower in case I do not get any satisfying sativa doms from the Hand. If I'd have known he was dropping Prayer Tower, though, I probably would have just waited for that instead.


----------



## stonertech (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a pack of Buddahs Hand and just ordered Prayer Tower. Big fan of the Lemon Thai here.. Hope Bodhi brings back those Lemon Thai F3's (or F4?) in the future.


----------



## Sativasfied (Feb 3, 2013)

stonertech said:


> I have a pack of Buddahs Hand and just ordered Prayer Tower. Big fan of the Lemon Thai here.. Hope Bodhi brings back those Lemon Thai F3's (or F4?) in the future.


Buddah's Hand - *Genetics:* lemon thai (indy & sat) x snow lotus
Prayer Tower - *Genetics:* lemon thai sat x appalachia

So based on the descriptions the Buddah's lemon thai is a hybrid between both Inkognyto's indica cut and Bodhi's sativa cut, and the description for Prayer tower just says lemon thai sativa.

So the mothers are different lemon thais? 

Anyone with some clarification please chime in. Thank you.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Feb 3, 2013)

Of what was available, I chose Love Triangle and Dream Lotus...Never had any experience with Bodhi's gear. Anyone have familiarity with these two strains?


----------



## Malevolence (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm growing dream lotus.. veg'd nicely in dwc, just beginning flower now.


----------



## stonertech (Feb 3, 2013)

Sativasfied said:


> Buddah's Hand - *Genetics:* lemon thai (indy & sat) x snow lotus
> Prayer Tower - *Genetics:* lemon thai sat x appalachia
> 
> So based on the descriptions the Buddah's lemon thai is a hybrid between both Inkognyto's indica cut and Bodhi's sativa cut, and the description for Prayer tower just says lemon thai sativa.
> ...


I once asked Bodhi a similar question over at breed.bay.. he said that in Buddhas Hand he used 2 Lemon Thai moms, one Indica and one sativa pheno both hit with Snow Lotus pollen. The resulting seeds from both moms were mixed and packaged as "Buddahs Hand".


----------



## Sativasfied (Feb 3, 2013)

stonertech said:


> I once asked Bodhi a similar question over at breed.bay.. he said that in Buddhas Hand he used 2 Lemon Thai moms, one Indica and one sativa pheno both hit with Snow Lotus pollen. The resulting seeds from both moms were mixed and packaged as "Buddahs Hand".


taken from Buddah's Hand description


> "using inkognytos amazing indica cut of dutch flowers lemon thai, and my soaring sativa cut crossed to the snow lotus male . by using both cuts a full spectrum of phenotypical expression will offer a range of sativa and indica possibilities"


Ok that makes sense now. 

Thanks for the clarity.


----------



## hobobob (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm actually excited that its just the sativa mom for this one.. Im hoping to find a purple unicorn rku pheno and then I may have myself some praying unicorn before way too long


----------



## FreeRangeZombie (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't think the tude dropped mothers milk yet unless it sold out in seconds. I keep check up on there stuff daily and I always order seconds after a promo has begun. Sometimes they just put it up on there site (out of stock) before they release it.


----------



## Clankie (Feb 5, 2013)

FreeRangeZombie said:


> I don't think the tude dropped mothers milk yet unless it sold out in seconds. I keep check up on there stuff daily and I always order seconds after a promo has begun. Sometimes they just put it up on there site (out of stock) before they release it.


Mothers milk was dropped with rest of the appy hybrids at 4am eastern last Friday. It, fantasy island, and angel's milk were all gone in less than ten minutes.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Feb 6, 2013)

The smallest Goji- have 3 phenos all in week 3.5 flower. I also have 8 Dream Lotus females just waiting on some room to open up in the flower room and will veg them for another month or so. Best luck and good growing!

P.S. can someone plz tell me why I have that leaf cupping in the pic? I am running General Organics with a Bloom Booster and this is the only cupping leaf. Any advice? I know I hit them too hard with ferts once and have a tiny bit of tip burn....................... is that why?


----------



## kindfarms420 (Feb 6, 2013)

anybody know if there will be more of the appalacia hybrids restocked?


----------



## GreatLakesKind (Feb 14, 2013)

It's Nice to see this thread going again. Id' like to hear any info if anyone knows on the Ancient OG mother, the Iranian 72'. I haven't seen but a few non auto Iranians so it's def cool to see some fresh Indica genes in the pool. either way cannot wait to get poppin on these beans.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 14, 2013)

^^^^^ I second this one ..curious on that Iranian ..also will he ever release that HINDU KUSH again ..out of all of bodhis that is the only one I want super bad


----------



## Rising Moon (Feb 14, 2013)

Watermelon Hash Plant sounds good to me....


----------



## Clankie (Feb 15, 2013)

Getting up close and personal with Jabba's Stash. One girl from four beans, and she is one of the frostiest girls I've ever had. Good yield, and packing a SERIOUS punch. 

I also have four different Goji OG girls in flowering and I have noticed that they are more sensitive to nitrogen in early flowering than any other plant in my garden. They were showing N toxicity symptoms when EVERY other plant in their age group (2-3 weeks into 12/12) was showing slight deficiency symptoms.


----------



## Sativasfied (Feb 15, 2013)

So what can we expect in the next drop? More Appalachia crosses?


----------



## Clankie (Feb 15, 2013)

Sativasfied said:


> So what can we expect in the next drop? More Appalachia crosses?


Appy crosses will be dropping at the seed depot very soon. Don't know if they will be restocked at the tude. They oversold angel's milk and fantasy island so apparently I didn't get mine. These are the last batch of appalachia hybrids that will be available, so let's hope so.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 15, 2013)

Leave it to the mug shop to fuck a good thing up


----------



## Mid Mi Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Clankie said:


> Appy crosses will be dropping at the seed depot very soon. Don't know if they will be restocked at the tude. They oversold angel's milk and fantasy island so apparently I didn't get mine. These are the last batch of appalachia hybrids that will be available, so let's hope so.


You are not the only one who got fu-ked out of the angels milk , my order was paid for and I an email confirming it at 8:52 am uk time and still did not get them.


----------



## GeeTee (Feb 16, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> View attachment 2513518
> 
> P.S. can someone plz tell me why I have that leaf cupping in the pic? I am running General Organics with a Bloom Booster and this is the only cupping leaf. Any advice? I know I hit them too hard with ferts once and have a tiny bit of tip burn....................... is that why?


leaf cupping upwards is usually due to heat stress, your temps may be to high or the light may be to close


----------



## tree king (Feb 19, 2013)

guys which strain does bodhi offer that would be the closest to the chem d clone? im looking for the most potent strain he got with a big yield and im thinkin the chem d would be a good match for that. its confusing cause he has alot of strains


----------



## calicat (Feb 19, 2013)

tree king said:


> guys which strain does bodhi offer that would be the closest to the chem d clone? im looking for the most potent strain he got with a big yield and im thinkin the chem d would be a good match for that. its confusing cause he has alot of strains


I believe someone said his sunshine daydream series.


----------



## tree king (Feb 19, 2013)

calicat said:


> I believe someone said his sunshine daydream series.


thanks but that doesnt sound like the one its only 1/4 chem and there describing the high as euphoric. i was actually looking at the Snow Leopard it seems like it matches what i need better. so he never used any of his males to hit the chem d with? im wondering why that seems like a no brainer i wanna try him out and i need a big yielding strain that feels like you got hit in the head with a shovel after you smoke it


----------



## Clankie (Feb 19, 2013)

tree king said:


> thanks but that doesnt sound like the one its only 1/4 chem and there describing the high as euphoric. i was actually looking at the Snow Leopard it seems like it matches what i need better. so he never used any of his males to hit the chem d with? im wondering why that seems like a no brainer i wanna try him out and i need a big yielding strain that feels like you got hit in the head with a shovel after you smoke it


he did limited runs of sunshine daydream male on both the chem 3 and d, i think, but they are long gone. i think part of the reason he doesn't put out straight chem crosses is because so many other breeders are. plenty of other fish in the sea. try some house of funk if you can find 'em.


----------



## tree king (Feb 19, 2013)

Clankie said:


> he did limited runs of sunshine daydream male on both the chem 3 and d, i think, but they are long gone. i think part of the reason he doesn't put out straight chem crosses is because so many other breeders are. plenty of other fish in the sea. try some house of funk if you can find 'em.


ok so forget the chem what do you think his most potent strain is with a big yield?


----------



## Malevolence (Feb 21, 2013)

dink
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/614049-dream-lotus-400w-dwc-tent.html#post8714569


----------



## coolkid.02 (Feb 24, 2013)

Pure Kush (Suge Knight cut) x Uzbekistan ~ outdoors last season. 


89 NL5 noof x NL5 BCSC 


Temple (Super Silver Haze x Williams Wonder)


Goji OG (Nepai OG x Snow Lotus)


----------



## coolkid.02 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sunshine Daydream (Bubbashine x Appalachia)



Dream Lotus (Blue Dream x Snow lotus) ~ most Sativa dom of the 2 phenos I have.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 24, 2013)

Cool kid looks good ..seems like ur a real bodhi fan ..ur rocking that shit


----------



## Malevolence (Feb 24, 2013)

The dream lotus is frosty as fuck. I was just showing my gf all the trichs tonight. The leaf structure on 2 of them looks the same as yours. That little narrow valley down the middle with no trichs... pink butthole in the center... narrow as hell. Pretty sure they are going to make some bitchin hash.

I'd love to try Temple but not sure if it will ever be back in stock. White Lotus too.

What were your dream lotus ambient day/night temps in flower, and how was yield?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Feb 25, 2013)

silverhazefiend said:


> Cool kid looks good ..seems like ur a real bodhi fan ..ur rocking that shit


thanks silverhazefiend. Bodhi's gear rocks! I can expect flowers to fall within the description on all strains. B's gear really took over for a bit, not I'm starting to rock more Washington state breeders gear~ home state love.



Malevolence said:


> The dream lotus is frosty as fuck. I was just showing my gf all the trichs tonight. The leaf structure on 2 of them looks the same as yours. That little narrow valley down the middle with no trichs... pink butthole in the center... narrow as hell. Pretty sure they are going to make some bitchin hash.
> 
> I'd love to try Temple but not sure if it will ever be back in stock. White Lotus too.
> 
> What were your dream lotus ambient day/night temps in flower?


Temple is an amazing plant with some of the loudest smell of all Bodhi's strains. I hope he makes more of these (but I did grab 2 packs for a pheno hunt). 

I bet white lotus will be around in 6 months or so. 

Day temps-lights off~65-70
Night temps-lights on~75-80


----------



## Upstate2626 (Feb 25, 2013)

This was my first time with Bodhi and have a couple things to say. Goji's showed no issues growing with 100% germ rates, decent growth in veg/flower and all are frosty. I do want to mention that none of my Goji's are similar to each other - thats good and bad. I just remember back in the day working with stabilized Dutch strains, it was common to have similar looking phenos from a batch of seeds for the most part. Over the last 2 years of bean popping, I just havent seen this with the "new school" breeders. Now I am not saying I dont have some fire but zero stability. I have sampled smaller buds so far and they look, taste and smell amazing but not the OG I was looking for. Someone said that they had a strawberry smell to all their Goji's and I see that also. I had one pheno that was ripe at 54 days and it was super frosty with super hard nugs and major crystal production but horrible yield. Like bad- 3/4 oz off a 6 week veg from bean grown organically. I am waiting another 10 days to chop the others. Its good bud but not exactly what I am looking for either. Its so tough to get a decent yielding, frosty strain that I feel that I may keep one pheno of Goji but am not dropping anything else to make room for it. The best Goji just reeks of berrys and looks amazing so I hope its really good and changes my opinion but for as frosty as the one I cut was, it wasn't as strong as I would think by looking at it. Up next in flowering is his Dream Lotus and I hope for good things but already have culled 3 herms outta 8 females under 18/6 in veg. Not saying anything bad about the man and his practices but was expecting more as I had big hopes for the Goji. Anyways- best luck to all and I am still in search of my ultimate strain. If I could describe Goji I would have to say its like a blueberry/bubblegum/fruity smelling OG, with only an after taste of OG. Hope to do well with my Fire OG, Boss Hogg and Double Sour Kush bx up next but if I dont find what I am looking for, I am really thinking about Critical or some older high yield skunk like super skunk or something like that. I used to rock it with skunks, great yields, big buds, had smells, crystals and actually made some $. That was 10 years ago though and who even knows if its just great memories or if I really did get that 2lb a g-watter yield that I remember. None of it was killer smoke but it sold and produced very nicely. Thats my rant for the day.


----------



## Malevolence (Feb 25, 2013)

Sucks about your yield man. Tons of trichs doesn't necessarily indicate the plant is super potent as you found out. I had 1 herm of 8 total plants. It showed male first and when I was about to pull it I noticed pistils. 100% germ rate for the entire 11 pack (cat ate 3 when they were seedlings and I turned my back for 60 seconds).



coolkid.02 said:


> I bet white lotus will be around in 6 months or so.
> 
> Day temps-lights off~65-70
> Night temps-lights on~75-80


I hope so, would love to try it. Can you tell us what the yield was like on your dream lotus?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 25, 2013)

Some A13xA11

just under 8 weeks now
































A13xA11 last run pulled at week 9 waiting for that color to show back up


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 25, 2013)

Dream lotus (sativa Run)


----------



## Nortonlight (Feb 25, 2013)

I have to be negative, I know i didnt fuck up , I ordered a pack of Goji OG and a pack of Dream Lotus. After some thinking i decided to go with Goji OG. 

Planted all 11 and 8 came up. 3 of them look healthy 1 is barely hanging on, and 4 of them rot and died, after they came up over the surface. The 3 i dirt i dig out with a tweezer and they were dead. Has never happend before and mayby its the way i kept them because i store them in a naturally chill food cabinet. in the bubbleplast envelope and the plastic package it came in. I was super dissapointed i have been waiting for my crop to be ready so i could start them. I probably was the first to get them on the tude i was hitting refresh and got them. So now i have planted 4 DL also to see if i have got a bad batch of soil. Only buy the organic seed and cactus soil for sprouting. Im not a pro but i have had a couple of grows by now and i did a mistake the first grow i didi by watering and planting in soil with fertilizer but i had 40% success anyway. BUt sence i have had 95-100 % germ rate. anyway mayby someone could tell me what im doing wrong. Are bodhis seeds extra sensitive? Fuck i was looking forward to this. You all probably know the feeling.

have a nice day! NortonLight


----------



## Malevolence (Feb 25, 2013)

Whenever mine didn't pop it was usually cuz I drowned them. All of my DL beans sunk to the bottom of a glass of water in 4 hours or less, and all popped showing moderate to vigorous growth. They were super easy to veg.


----------



## matt1420 (Mar 4, 2013)

SunshineDaydream from Bodhi's original limited drop about 1.5 years ago. I only popped 2 beans to check the line out. This was a monster yielder in my scrog setup(1.25lbs under 600MH Ushio). On top of the great yield, she was extremely strong medicine. The taste was as described by Bodhi, kind of a warm sour buttery taste. Amazing plant all around, especially seeing as this plant was finished flowering in 8.5 weeks. The only down fall to her was that she was a PM whore. Once she had PM, it was all over, me and three other local growers tried to contain it but it wasn't happening. The second pheno I had didn't have a problem at all with PM and she was sitting rite beside this plant. The second pheno that I had was also good, just didn't yield well at all.
 A couple pics during trim. Sorry the pics aren't the greatest, but it is what I have to show anyone who picked up any of the limited packs of SunshineDaydream on the last drop. Good luck with this bomb gear if you were lucky enough to get some.......


----------



## calicat (Mar 4, 2013)

Pretty excited mt first Bodhi try turned out to be a female. A Jabba Stash. The official run of Jabba's Stash is in the first of Autumn.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Mar 4, 2013)

The last of my Goji's. I thought she had 10 days to go a week ago, lol. Still another week to go.100% vegan organics and I still got a little bit of tip burn from hot soil, oh well. dont worry about the fucking cat...... i didnt get that thing in my pack of Goji's. Great pics of the Dream Lotus! I have good smells coming off a few of mine but they just entered flower and have a long time til they are done and I am rolling up a fatty of Dream Lotus. _*Question*_....... has anyone had male flowers pop up in the Dreams mid flower? I caught 3 shemales right off the bat at preflower but am now wondering about midflower. Anyone see herms mid/late flower or just right off the bat like I did?


----------



## Sativasfied (Mar 4, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> _*Question*_....... has anyone had male flowers pop up in the Dreams mid flower? I caught 3 shemales right off the bat at preflower but am now wondering about midflower. Anyone see herms mid/late flower or just right off the bat like I did?


Hermie? Dream Lotus from seed

He never responded in that thread how it ended, and unless I missed it he hasn't in his journal either Dream Lotus - 400w DWC tent


----------



## blis84 (Mar 22, 2013)

Anyone know if bodhi seeds is working with currently or plan on working with endless sky again in the future, I was really hoping for some endless x goji og, endless x ancient og, I know endless sky has Iranian indica in it and ancient og says Iranian landrace was wondering if they were the same anyway the Hollywood pure kush x endless sky would be nice too, I heard greenthumb lost his endless sky mother and his new ES is very unstable and just not the same as the old ES which had huge rock hard buds with a floral/fruity taste and smell, seriously potent, nice yields, great taste and smell, bag appeal, everything anyone could want in bud, great for pain relief too! Also what happend to the white sky and sky lotus


----------



## Upstate2626 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah- cut down those 2 herms of Dream Lotus and was left with 5 females that are just shy of 2 weeks in flower, I havent seen any male flowers on the 5 that are going now. Starting to get some nice smells, just got over the stretch period. As for a grow journal, I dont plan on ever making one b/c I would slack on it but if you want pics I will be happy to take some, not much to look at now though.
They look like they could be monsters outdoors if they were left to veg for a couple months outside and will give the best pheno's cuttings a shot outdoors for 2013. Who knows what will happen?


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 22, 2013)

I vegged eight, had 3 males, 1 hermie, 4 females when I switched to 12/12... I have about 2 weeks left until harvest and no more hermies yet.


----------



## nmate2ooooooo2 (Mar 26, 2013)

tried to tell em about bodhi's hermie gear and they thought i was bullshitting...nothing but trolls and posers here


----------



## Upstate2626 (Mar 26, 2013)

nmate2ooooooo2 said:


> tried to tell em about bodhi's hermie gear and they thought i was bullshitting...nothing but trolls and posers here


Says the guy with one post


----------



## Clankie (Mar 26, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> Says the guy with one post


this guy admitted he was just trollin in his last account. i've never had herm problems with bodhi's gear, but i do habe some blue lotus in veg and would not be too teeribly surprised if there was a.herm prone pheno in there. however, with those dream lotus, i bet if you just stick with the phenos that didn't exhibit any intersex traits, they will be unlikely to do so in the future.

_side note: from my observation it would seem that the blueberry used in the creation of the blue.dream clone passed on the recessive trait for intersex behavior, but the haze used did not, which is why the clone is solid, while crosses with it are often a little problemmatic, depending on the parent used. also why selfing it doesn't work out too well._


----------



## Clankie (Mar 26, 2013)

goji og... not the frostiest pheno i have.


----------



## Clankie (Mar 26, 2013)

another goji pheno


----------



## calicat (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey clankie my single jabbas stash was a female. At this point the js is neck and neck in the frost department with extremas and koshers I have in flower. Ty for suggesting Jabba's stash to me months ago. Sick goji's btw ill be popping one in several weeks with a tiger's milk.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Mar 26, 2013)

I just saw that Cali Connects Boss Hogg's threw a nanner and hit my Goji's next to it, I see the beginning of the seed pods. Dont know what to think- I know I will grow out a couple beans but wasnt expecting this.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Mar 26, 2013)

Clankie said:


> this guy admitted he was just trollin in his last account. i've never had herm problems with bodhi's gear, but i do habe some blue lotus in veg and would not be too teeribly surprised if there was a.herm prone pheno in there. however, with those dream lotus, i bet if you just stick with the phenos that didn't exhibit any intersex traits, they will be unlikely to do so in the future.
> 
> _side note: from my observation it would seem that the blueberry used in the creation of the blue.dream clone passed on the recessive trait for intersex behavior, but the haze used did not, which is why the clone is solid, while crosses with it are often a little problemmatic, depending on the parent used. also why selfing it doesn't work out too well._


no true, one of my goji's threw nana's from week 5 until i chopped it. no big deal, i just won't be growing that clone any longer.


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 13, 2013)

You guys no what cut or cuts bohdi used in the sour d mix x snow lotus


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 13, 2013)

rez sour diesel ibl.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 13, 2013)

Well after a week of bloom the testers are fully sexed.... 6males were removed 


Atf 6/7 
Cali o 6/7
Chem 3......2/7


Not so well on the chem 3


----------



## Sativasfied (Apr 13, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> You guys no what cut or cuts bohdi used in the sour d mix x snow lotus


I know they are "freebies" but I have not been able to find any information from the man himself on any forum I have searched. I am still hunting...


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 13, 2013)

Well....I've never grown the mamma cut, but both phenos of my dream lotus have similar aromas of dark berry with spicy (noise tickling) undertones. I just wrapped up the Indica pheno, so haven't yet been able to test her for effect. The sativa dom (haze looking) pheno has a heady/buzzy high and has been a pleasure to smoke. 

indica dom~



Sativa dom~





​


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 14, 2013)

Goji OG was (for me, like many) kind of a let-down... I ran 5 ladies with this one (Goji OG #4) being my second favorite... I decided to keep the shortest (most squat) female.... all 5 females had very similar musky berry aromas with very little OG flavor... 

Goji OG #4


I found that Love Triangle is very similar, (in that) the snow lotus bringing out the sweet side of things as apposed to the citrus/pinesol, fuel/gas, kush ...

I ran Love Triangle next to Black Triangle and was amazed at how different the flavors and appearance of the buds were....

One was cherry chemicals and the other was dank earth/musk citrus kush....


----------



## calicat (Apr 14, 2013)

Sativasfied said:


> I know they are "freebies" but I have not been able to find any information from the man himself on any forum I have searched. I am still hunting...


Make an account on breedbay. That is where Bodhi will be able to entertain questions at.


----------



## Sativasfied (Apr 14, 2013)

calicat said:


> Make an account on breedbay. That is where Bodhi will be able to entertain questions at.


Thanks for the tip, although Bodhi was the reason I joined there a while back. I do like to search to see if my question has been answered before asking my question, and like I stated "I have not been able to find any information from the man himself". AFAIK noone has asked him outright, including me. 

He's been busy as illustrated by his post a day ago

"sorry to all the people pm'ing me on other sites or emailing me. ive lost control of the ship again. i was doing good, but the more replies i was doing, the more i got back, which is whats supposed to happen but the infrastructure was still not ready. im thinking of putting my wife in charge of some of them as punishment for frying the pollen fridge. im doing my best to keep my threads going here but its flip time and outdoor time so just an apology in advance if i seem like im ignoring you or in mega slacker mode."


----------



## punkenstien (Apr 14, 2013)

To all the veteran growers and tokers working with Bodhi gear - What is his strongest strain, potency wise? I'm on a limited seed budget after blowing lots of scratch on gear that only turned out weed with average highs. Idont want to pheno hunt thru shitloads of seeds to find plants with perfect "10" in potency. Does Bodhi have some strains that I can find several potent keepers in a pack? I want to pop a pack and have a very hard time deciding which plants to keep as mothers. Please advise.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sativasfied said:


> I know they are "freebies" but I have not been able to find any information from the man himself on any forum I have searched. I am still hunting...


This breeder has their own section on a different MB, it's a privatized board though...you have to be approved by admin(Mr.C)to even view this link I believe. Looks like the owner of Bodhi was last there on 3/29.

http://www.cannazon.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=492


----------



## HazeHeaven (Apr 14, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> Goji OG was (for me, like many) kind of a let-down... I ran 5 ladies with this one (Goji OG #4) being my second favorite... I decided to keep the shortest (most squat) female.... all 5 females had very similar musky berry aromas with very little OG flavor...
> 
> Goji OG #4
> View attachment 2615096
> ...


I hear this a lot about the Goji yet it seems it's the most talked about strain in his lineup. I think its because it has "OG" in the name and that tends to sell these days. I chose 3 other strains of his as the Goji OG just didn't appeal to me as much as some other ones.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 14, 2013)

punkenstien said:


> To all the veteran growers and tokers working with Bodhi gear - What is his strongest strain, potency wise? I'm on a limited seed budget after blowing lots of scratch on gear that only turned out weed with average highs. Idont want to pheno hunt thru shitloads of seeds to find plants with perfect "10" in potency. Does Bodhi have some strains that I can find several potent keepers in a pack? I want to pop a pack and have a very hard time deciding which plants to keep as mothers. Please advise.


I've run:

Dank Sinatra, Cali-Yo!, NL5, Moonwalk, Temple, Dream Lotus, Goji OG, Love Triangle, Black Triangle, Sunshine Daydream, Tiger's Milk, & Space Mountain....

Temple, Black Triangle, Sunshine Daydream, and Tiger's milk have been the most potent with great pheno selection....

I find that Bodhi's descriptions seem to be fairly accurate for aromas/flavors.


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> I've run:
> 
> Dank Sinatra, Cali-Yo!, NL5, Moonwalk, Temple, Dream Lotus, Goji OG, Love Triangle, Black Triangle, Sunshine Daydream, Tiger's Milk, & Space Mountain....
> 
> ...


do you have any pics of your tiger's milk?i got a few running now,short n stocky plants,nice smells,frost is starting to pick up(3 weeks 12/12).


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 14, 2013)

Sativasfied said:


> Thanks for the tip, although Bodhi was the reason I joined there a while back. I do like to search to see if my question has been answered before asking my question, and like I stated "I have not been able to find any information from the man himself". AFAIK noone has asked him outright, including me.
> 
> He's been busy as illustrated by his post a day ago
> 
> "sorry to all the people pm'ing me on other sites or emailing me. ive lost control of the ship again. i was doing good, but the more replies i was doing, the more i got back, which is whats supposed to happen but the infrastructure was still not ready. im thinking of putting my wife in charge of some of them as punishment for frying the pollen fridge. im doing my best to keep my threads going here but its flip time and outdoor time so just an apology in advance if i seem like im ignoring you or in mega slacker mode."


dude i already answered your question, was it too hard to understand. if you read the first few pages of his biggest thread on breedbay, you would know that he used rez sour d ibl for his diesel x's.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 14, 2013)

genuity said:


> do you have any pics of your tiger's milk?i got a few running now,short n stocky plants,nice smells,frost is starting to pick up(3 weeks 12/12).View attachment 2615615



Great looking plants genuity!

It's been awhile since I ran my Tigers milk so I'll have to dig to find any pics... She had great structure just like yours with smells and aromas of sugar with spice and a nice kush push in effect and exhale... I decided to run a few Angles milk and see how the La Affie changes things up... I really dig the dark tones of the La Affie and hope to find something along those lines. 

Just about to flip these two ladies....


----------



## Sativasfied (Apr 14, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> dude i already answered your question, was it too hard to understand. if you read the first few pages of his biggest thread on breedbay, you would know that he used rez sour d ibl for his diesel x's.


that doesn't tell me what sours were used in his mix for the Sour Diesel Mix x Snow Lotus

Thanks for the input dude


----------



## punkenstien (Apr 14, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> I've run:
> 
> Dank Sinatra, Cali-Yo!, NL5, Moonwalk, Temple, Dream Lotus, Goji OG, Love Triangle, Black Triangle, Sunshine Daydream, Tiger's Milk, & Space Mountain....
> 
> ...


Thank you! Was able to order a pack of tigers milk from the tude.
I figured the temple would be a great cross and had been eyeing the sunshine daydream for awhile but i'm now sol, shoulda jumped all over those when they were available. Hope I can snag some next time around.


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah it does. Sour d mix x snow lotus = Rez's sour diesel ibl x snow lotus


----------



## kindnug (Apr 14, 2013)

He must be blind. Excuse him!


----------



## Sativasfied (Apr 14, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> Yeah it does. Sour d mix x snow lotus = Rez's sour diesel ibl x snow lotus


No it doesn't. Bodhi posted this when he asked feedback on what to drop next, this included



> possible freebies:
> snow lotus master mix
> g13/hp x appalachia
> silver lotus (super silver haze x snowlotus)
> ...



So when I am asking what sours was used in his Sour Diesel _MIX_ x Snow Lotus, the answer is not Rez's sour diesel ibl x snow lotus.


----------



## headtreep (Apr 14, 2013)

*Gogi OG*


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 14, 2013)

Here ya go pimp juice. 
#70
Prodigygrower
Member

Join Date: Mar 2011
Posts: 558


Is this the same as schroomy's original diesel? I ask because I just got the sickest sour d x sl mix pack from bodhi and he told me that the ecsd , schroomy's original diesel, and a sour d cut that came from loompa (not head band) were all crossed to his stud snow lotus male. I can't wait to see what I find I'm hoping for a sick sour with stronger stems less stretch and shorter flowering time witch shouldn't be to hard to find I think bodhi's snow lotus is a super stud.


----------



## Sativasfied (Apr 14, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> Here ya go pimp juice.
> #70
> Prodigygrower
> Member
> ...


ding ding ding

Niiice find puffnstuff  Thanks for being adamant. 


So according to that post, it looks like Bodhi's Sour Diesel Mix x Snow Lotus is ECSD, Schroomy's Original Diesel and a Sour Diesel cut that came from Loompa crossed with Snow Lotus. 





Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> dude i already answered your question, was it too hard to understand. if you read the first few pages of his biggest thread on breedbay, you would know that he used rez sour d ibl for his diesel x's.


So I guess we all found out who was having a hard time understanding. Dude


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 14, 2013)

Schroomy's original diesel is supposedly Chem/Dawgx[MSSx SS NL]... I guess back in the day others use to call it headband, daywrecker and D#1 too...


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 15, 2013)

okay, i stand corrected.


----------



## gladstoned (Apr 15, 2013)

I grabbed some beans from ... fuck. Not sure of code name for this place. Dj just started taking credit cards recently. grabbed some socal master kush. Free pack of sour goji og were in the case. 
This place doesnt carry bodhi, but I know some wizards here know who made these beans and can answer quicker than email to dj. Any know? Better yet, any one run these?


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 17, 2013)

I got my green lotus & sour d mix today! Talk about quick! Less than 6 days from order to doorstep


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 17, 2013)

I am so impressed with Blue Tara I ordered a pack of White Lotus and Dream Lotus from Attitude and Green Lotus from The zon. Another Bodhi addict has been born


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 18, 2013)

Now that dream lotus is done I'm just starting a new grow and this time I'm doing a multi strain grow from other breeders... slh, gdp, pe, skunk x nl... having shit not sprouting over here and stuff growing slow over there. Almost feels like I downgraded.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Apr 18, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> Now that dream lotus is done I'm just starting a new grow and this time I'm doing a multi strain grow from other breeders... slh, gdp, pe, skunk x nl... having shit not sprouting over here and stuff growing slow over there. Almost feels like I downgraded.


What was your experience with the Dream Lotus? I have a couple in infancy and don't hear much with regards to smoke/grow reports. How does it stack up with other top shelf strains?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 18, 2013)

Dream Lotus is super dank! I got two different phenotypes, Indica and Sat Dom.

The indica yielded much better but both had very similar flavors and aromas....

If you like blue dream that you'll love dream Lotus. Dark musky fruit with undertones of spice... Has very nice potency that won't disappoint IMHO.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 18, 2013)

I have photos of both phenos just a few pages back in this thread.


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 18, 2013)

HazeHeaven said:


> What was your experience with the Dream Lotus? I have a couple in infancy and don't hear much with regards to smoke/grow reports. How does it stack up with other top shelf strains?


It's potent, but not the strongest weed I've ever smoked (I had some OG Kush I couldn't build a tolerance to and it could put me to sleep in the middle of the day)... def above average and among some of the strongest I've had. 

Taste and smell is excellent... bodhi's description is probably pretty close in a vaporizer. I'm not good at describing smell/flavor, but they make me think of colors and things... and mostly dream lotus tastes like blue, clean, and light. There are other contrasting darker flavors in there too, and the rare (for me) citrus beach flavor. 

I did notice my girlfriend was taking bong rips one morning, and the smoke she exhaled smelled good as fuck... a lot of citrus; it reminded me of orange and beach. Was really not expecting such a strong orange citrus smell out of nowhere and it took me by surprise. The smell and taste was very faint when I took a hit, but I could clearly and strongly smell it when she exhaled. So far it has just been one bowl I've noticed that out of about 2 ounces smoked so far. She has mentioned a citrus flavor before but I had never noticed it and figured she was just stoned wishing it tasted like oranges. Mine didn't smell much in flower.

The high is a good hybrid... puts me in a good mood and extremely chill... a bit of a mellow body stone; not too motivating. Smoking with low tolerance, the come-down was pretty indica/heavy/narcotic. With high tolerance there is no comedown cuz you never come down. Been smoking it for about a month and it still gets me good and stoned in a vaporizer topped off with a few bong rips.

I had the snow lotus pheno and 3 bd phenos. One was very sativa; 11 pencil thin fingers, low yield. Others were average yield for their size. Overall... dream lotus is medicinal grade dank.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Apr 18, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> It's potent, but not the strongest weed I've ever smoked (I had some OG Kush I couldn't build a tolerance to and it could put me to sleep in the middle of the day)... def above average and among some of the strongest I've had. Taste and smell is excellent... bodhi's description is probably pretty close in a vaporizer. I did notice my girlfriend was taking bong rips and the smoke she exhaled smelled good as fuck... a lot of citrus; it reminded me of orange and beach. Was really not expecting such a strong orange citrus smell out of nowhere and it took me by surprise. The smell and taste was very faint when I took a hit, but I could smell it when she exhaled. So far it has just been one bowl I've noticed that out of about 2 ounces smoked so far. She has mentioned a citrus flavor before but I had never noticed it and figured she was just stoned wishing it tasted like oranges.
> 
> The high is a good hybrid... puts me in a good mood and extremely chill... a bit of a mellow body stone; not too motivating. Smoking with low tolerance, the come-down was pretty indica/heavy/narcotic. With high tolerance there is no comedown cuz you never come down. Been smoking it for about a month and it still gets me good and stoned in a vaporizer topped off with a few bong rips.
> 
> I had the snow lotus pheno and 3 bd phenos. One was very sativa; 11 pencil thin fingers, low yield. Others were average yield for their size.


Thanks for the excellent information. Very in depth. Most reviews/reports just say "It got me stoned" or something similar. I notice little differences in strains and appreciate a heads up on what I will be having soon. I've got the Sunshine Daydream also but that's months away. Any EXP with that strain? Never ran Bodhi before until now.


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 18, 2013)

You read my post when I was editing it, heh... and I just noticed I said I had 3 BD phenos... I meant I had 3 plants that were the BD pheno.

Never grown any other bodhi shit, that dream lotus was my second grow. I think there were some pics of some earlier in the thread though. I want the white lotus, but I'm interested in temple and sunshine daydream too.


----------



## blis84 (Apr 20, 2013)

Anyone have any info on *RKU "road kill unicorn"* or if bodhi plans on running anything else with *ENDLESS SKY *like sky lotus or white sky they use to have I just figured that seeing as dr greenthumb lost the mother to endless sky and docs current ES has terrible reviews if bodhi still holds the clone now would be a good time to break it back out!


----------



## goodro wilson (Apr 20, 2013)

Dying to run some bohdi


----------



## Clankie (Apr 20, 2013)

blis84 said:


> Anyone have any info on *RKU "road kill unicorn"* or if bodhi plans on running anything else with *ENDLESS SKY *like sky lotus or white sky they use to have I just figured that seeing as dr greenthumb lost the mother to endless sky and docs current ES has terrible reviews if bodhi still holds the clone now would be a good time to break it back out!


 i have 3 rku in early flower now. looks solid. i think i have an indica pheno that might be a real winner.

well, they all look like winners. one is just more than the other two.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 21, 2013)

Swooped a pack of white lotus.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 21, 2013)

Ethiopian highlands and aruba (landraces) for me!!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 21, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> Ethiopian highlands and aruba (landraces) for me!!


Those looked pretty interesting.


----------



## Clankie (Apr 22, 2013)

i had some strains tested at the cup this year by the colorado mobile testing booth. results were pleasing despite the spelling errors. strains tested were goji og (my favorite berry pinesol cut) and anesthesia.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Apr 22, 2013)

Clankie said:


> i had some strains tested at the cup this year by the colorado mobile testing booth. results were pleasing despite the spelling errors. strains tested were goji og (my favorite berry pinesol cut) and anesthesia.


What seed company does the anesthesia?


----------



## Clankie (Apr 22, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> What seed company does the anesthesia?


breeders choice. bred by whazzup and available only at sannie's shop, as far as i know.


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 22, 2013)

i grew out the anesthesia few years back and found it light on potency, hmmm. maybe low on other cannabinoids or just not the right pheno's in the pack i received. glad you found a nice 1.


----------



## Rising Moon (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyone know much about Snow Queen?

I got a sample pack from Bodhi, and can't find much info besides the basics.


----------



## deflectohead (Apr 27, 2013)

I got my pack of Lucky Charms and Good Medicine today! ill be posting on this thread in a months or so once the seeds jump.


----------



## calicat (Apr 30, 2013)

Just wanted to share My first Bodhi female. It was the Jabba Stash leaning to the Maui Haze side of the afgooey. It was flowered for 67 days. The initial toke is reminiscent of strawberries and is almost instant to your cranial area not just some areas but your whole head. Surprisingly enough eventhough of the strength you are lucid. After a few more tokes then the cofee hash oil from the Bubba side dominates your taste buds and it intensifies. The high does travel to your body. It is not a couchlocking body blow. The body high is reminiscent of taking a warm shower where your body relaxes from top to bottom where you get warm tingle sensations. The experience lasts over 2.5 hours. No effects of appetite stimulation noted. No effects of cottonmouth. I even watched one of the most horrible movies of late and the stash made that movie tolerable it was the pegasus vs chimaera dont watch it lol.


----------



## calicat (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh and I feel quite fortunate I just noticed this am that a road kill unicorn recently flipped to 12/12 photoperiod is indeed a female woooooohoooo .


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 30, 2013)

calicat said:


> Oh and I feel quite fortunate I just noticed this am that a road kill unicorn recently flipped to 12/12 photoperiod is indeed a female woooooohoooo .


I love that feeling. I can't wait to hear about your RKU. Should be awesome.


----------



## calicat (Apr 30, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I love that feeling. I can't wait to hear about your RKU. Should be awesome.


Will do Pretty good last months increasing my Bodhi stock. From April2012 where strains kept eluding me to I believe 8 Bodhi strains and more to come .


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 30, 2013)

Got my white lotus at to my bodhi stock today.


----------



## calicat (May 17, 2013)

This is my garden at 17 day photperiod switch. 

This is Bodhi's Road Kill Unicorn.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 17, 2013)

Looks really nice. You're in for a nice pull.


----------



## calicat (May 17, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Looks really nice. You're in for a nice pull.


That would be a plus but for me quality over quantity.


----------



## Totoe (May 17, 2013)

Lookin, great calicat, be sure and update us on how the RKU goes. It is one of his strains that I want to get but keep pulling the trigger on something else like white lotus or tiger milk.


----------



## calicat (May 17, 2013)

Totoe said:


> Lookin, great calicat, be sure and update us on how the RKU goes. It is one of his strains that I want to get but keep pulling the trigger on something else like white lotus or tiger milk.


I'll try my best. And belive me I know that feeling too many great choices in his lineup.


----------



## HGK420 (May 17, 2013)

anybody ran the aruban land race?


----------



## Clankie (May 18, 2013)

i loves the RKU. i got three distinct phenos, one being a shortish indica with tight nodes, fat leaves, and a sweet skunk and BO smell, one that is stretchy and green with a sativa structure and the nasty barnyard smell from the description, and one that is a combknation between the two with a mixture of pink and green calyxes. kept all three, so i can narrow it down post-harvest.

and the aruban landrace has never been released before, so nobody has run it yet.


----------



## HGK420 (May 18, 2013)

well i ordered some aruban beans and i think they might cut in line in front of all the other beans i got waiting. I've had a major sweet tooth as of late for my bud and I'm hoping this one does the trick. Ordered some hazeman blowfish just in case it doesn't


----------



## KendeFyah (May 23, 2013)

time for me to chime in, as im very interested in Bodhis, and currently running 2 x RKU & 2 x white lotus in veg (1 month or so). 
I have so much other stuff going that i cant really fit in more, plus ive had some unfortunate events happen to me in the last month, but hoping for one female of both.
grow log is running atm, check if you want 

Have the fridge stocked with Bodhi seeds (amongst others). Really hope for good stuff from Bodhi. Just love the descriptions he gives, and the crosses are so interesting, but ive been disappointed before (aswell as impressed) so im keeping my hopes neutral (ok, not really, how can you with tha man bodhS?).

will be around, bless & aum mani padme hum dis world up b


----------



## Dankfactory (May 25, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> Yea... pretty much going to grow some damn white lotus next... holy fuckk... if they come in stock
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/White_Lotus/Bodhi_Seeds/
> 
> ...


Lol! Bro I use my Lol's pretty sparingly as Im not too fond of the rampant use of the acronym in general, but this post slayed me. Theres more than a few of that kid's clones lurking around my neighborhood. Back on topic: Im running Bodhi's Angels Milk and Road Kill Unicorn this round.


----------



## KendeFyah (May 26, 2013)

Dankfactory said:


> Lol! Bro I use my Lol's pretty sparingly as Im not too fond of the rampant use of the acronym in general, but this post slayed me. Theres more than a few of that kid's clones lurking around my neighborhood. Back on topic: Im running Bodhi's Angels Milk and Road Kill Unicorn this round.


Hahahahaha. To the original post.
Well deserved lol, and ill raise you a lulz. Malevolence <3


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 26, 2013)

I am growing a white lotus and sunshine daydream right now just sprouted like 2 days ago.


----------



## KendeFyah (May 26, 2013)

YES BROTHERS, 2 RKU`s are confirmed female, 1 white lotus is confirmed female!
Happy farmer. So nice. Will post when flowering is commenced.

Oh bodhi, now we`ll see what jedi you truly are muhheheheaaahhahahaawaaaahaa


----------



## HazeHeaven (May 26, 2013)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I am growing a white lotus and sunshine daydream right now just sprouted like 2 days ago.


I've got a couple Sunshine Daydreams a couple inches big myself. They sprouted faster than any seeds I've ever had. Hopefully some good females. I have high hopes for the SSDD. Supposedly great for pain and I have plenty with a badly pinched nerve in my neck. The tude can never keep the SSDD in stock. Sells out in a day or two every time it drops while all other Bodhi strains are pretty much available all the time. Hope that's a good sign


----------



## Dankfactory (May 26, 2013)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I am growing a white lotus and sunshine daydream right now just sprouted like 2 days ago.


Nice, the SD is on my radar, but it was out of stock when I tried to pick it up so I went with Angels Milk instead( which is now unavailable for purchase). Will for sure be sniping the SD next chance i get.


----------



## Rising Moon (May 27, 2013)

I just picked up a local cut of the SSDD...

I cant wait to run it out!

5 gogi's on the way as well...


----------



## goDsnataS (May 27, 2013)

Silver Mountain is almost out of stock, so I grabbed a pack along with some Goji OG.


----------



## matt1420 (May 27, 2013)

http://shop.holisticnursery.com/ or check out holisic nursery's facebook page. Volunteer Jay, runs the site and is a really good guy. Not only does he carry most of Bodhi's current stock but he also carries GageGreenGenetics and MTG Seeds among a few other top notch US breeders that aren't huge yet. I'm not trying to spam, but he is worth giving a try if your trying to find Bodhi gear. This is where I get a lot of my gear now. He is based outta the states, so shipping is cheap and quick.


----------



## Clankie (May 27, 2013)

matt1420 said:


> http://shop.holisticnursery.com/ or check out holisic nursery's facebook page. Volunteer Jay, runs the site and is a really good guy. Not only does he carry most of Bodhi's current stock but he also carries GageGreenGenetics and MTG Seeds among a few other top notch US breeders that aren't huge yet. I'm not trying to spam, but he is worth giving a try if your trying to find Bodhi gear. This is where I get a lot of my gear now. He is based outta the states, so shipping is cheap and quick.


i dont see any bodhi gear, just sub, ken, swerve, and gage green (one of these things is not like the other) and all the packs are $120? that is way high for B's gear. its worth it, fsho, but even his super limited rks drops were cheaper.


----------



## Galvatron (May 27, 2013)

ive got two bodhi lucky charms seedlings going right now. theyre only a few days old right now but looking good and germed quick, will post some pics when theres more to show. im hoping for at least one male.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 27, 2013)

I have a sunshine daydream, and a white lotus that are a few days after sprout.
Hope they're both girls!


----------



## KendeFyah (May 27, 2013)

goDsnataS said:


> Silver Mountain is almost out of stock, so I grabbed a pack along with some Goji OG.


how do you see if they are almost out of stock?


----------



## goDsnataS (May 27, 2013)

Add it to your wishlist. Once stock drops below 10, it will tell you how many are left. Right now there are 5 packs of Silver Mountain in stock.


----------



## baddfish99 (May 27, 2013)

I ran 5 Roadkill Unicorn seeds and have three females. One is the taller lighter green more sativa dominate pheno. The other two phenos are really short and squaty and have an deep purple tint to the buds. All three females are covered in triches. I still have 17 more seeds to pop later but so far I am loving what I am seeing. Really stoked so far on my first Bodhi grow.

Also, I popped two packs of dream lotus and have 20 seedlings that have sprouted and are really healthy.


----------



## baddfish99 (May 27, 2013)

I snapped a few pics of my Roadkill Unicorn


----------



## HGK420 (May 28, 2013)

RKU's look awesome! Hopefully they taste as good you will have a serious winner.


----------



## KendeFyah (May 28, 2013)

RKUs look extra awesome, i agree  
Looking forward to growing these out, my only concern is the smell. "Stable on a hot day" sounds like crap, but i bet its good. Just like catpiss smells good when its from a bush 

heres my rkus

One 

Two. Sorry for the sharp light


----------



## matt1420 (May 28, 2013)

Clankie said:


> i dont see any bodhi gear, just sub, ken, swerve, and gage green (one of these things is not like the other) and all the packs are $120? that is way high for B's gear. its worth it, fsho, but even his super limited rks drops were cheaper.


Ya, he doesn't list all his gear on his site(not sure why). But he does carry Bodhi Seeds and has most of his current line in stock.
60$-80$ for Bodhi's stuff. He needs to get his site updated...


----------



## cruz808 (May 28, 2013)

KendeFyah said:


> how do you see if they are almost out of stock?


u can check stock at anytime, just add to cart and under quantity type in something like 200 and the actual amount of packs they have left should pop up. Voila...


----------



## KendeFyah (May 28, 2013)

cruz808 said:


> u can check stock at anytime, just add to cart and under quantity type in something like 200 and the actual amount of packs they have left should pop up. Voila...


another way to do it. smart people oveh heah


----------



## HGK420 (May 28, 2013)

MAIL'S HERE!!!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 29, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> View attachment 2676389
> 
> MAIL'S HERE!!!!!!


Love seeing golden tickets in my mail


----------



## HGK420 (May 29, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Love seeing golden tickets in my mail


For sure! made my day. the pack of hazeman blowfish was a nice find too!


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mothers Milk, Lucky Charms, Good Medicine, SSDD and Dream Beaver are in veg- Dream Lotus and Goji's in flowering for their second run and about to add *Bodhi Superstitious *to the mix*-*
Anyone else see this? They also have Golden Triangle and Blueberry Hill coming up on the 'tude. Gonna pull the plug and order Superstitious when they get put up.


----------



## baddfish99 (Jun 4, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> Mothers Milk, Lucky Charms, Good Medicine, SSDD and Dream Beaver are in veg- Dream Lotus and Goji's in flowering for their second run and about to add *Bodhi Superstitious *to the mix*-*
> Anyone else see this? They also have Golden Triangle and Blueberry Hill coming up on the 'tude. Gonna pull the plug and order Superstitious when they get put up.
> View attachment 2685215



There is really good grow journal that a tester put up on icmag showing the golden triangle. Dudes grow journal looked really dank!


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 4, 2013)

How do you see whats coming up on the tude?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pretty much stalk the Tude's Bodhi page..lol... They list the info on strains before they drop. It's up to you to know what is new. Hope that helps.


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 4, 2013)

I usually stalk tude as a whole. So they make a whole page and it just runs as out of stock?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, they create the strains page a few days before it drops with the strain marked "out of stock" ...often they will also list "just arrived" to the right of image.


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 4, 2013)

Word Thanks I've seen ones disappear then reapear and shit. Ive been trying to come up with a way of tracking it, now I'm defiantly gonna do something now that i know they do this. at least come up with a spreadsheet or something. They need to make it easier to see when things are coming. like a coming soon section would be epic and i guarantee you it would increase their overall hits on their site. $$$$$$


----------



## baddfish99 (Jun 4, 2013)

I've noticed that the attitude has been restocking or updating their inventory of Bodhi seeds around the monthly promotion the past few months. I pretty much stalk the Bodhi and Rare Dankness pages and notice most seed drops when they happen or just before.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Jun 4, 2013)

Sunshine Daydream usually goes quick on the Tude. I was lucky enough to scoop a pack last drop. Only stays in stock a day or two. Everything else seems to last at least a couple weeks. Hopefully that means it's some true fire.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 4, 2013)

My Bodhi vault:

1.Dank Sinatra
2. Cali yo!
3. Afkansastan x X18
4. Goji OG
5.Temple x2
6.Sunshine daydream x 2
7.PKUZI
8.Love Triangle
9.Black Triangle
10.Space Mountain
11.Moonwalk
12.Sunshine 3
13.1989 sensi NL5 noof x BCSC NL5
14.Tiger's Milk
15.Blue Lotus x 2
16.Tranquil Elephantizer
17.Dream Lotus
18.Head Trip
19.Ancient OG
20.Road kill Unicorn
21.Snow Leopard
22.White Lotus 
23. Prayer Tower
24. Angels milk 
25. Silver Mountain 
26. Malawi gold
27. Aruba landrace
28. Ethiopian highland
29. Good medicine
30. A11g x appy
31. Sour mix x snow lotus


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jun 5, 2013)

^^^ whatca gonna do hoardin' all those beans and not poppin' em? You know how much amazing dope you have coming to you when you do?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 6, 2013)

No hoarding... I pop 3-5 beans a pack... I've run half of those strains.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jun 6, 2013)

Has there been something that really stood out from the others? Outta all of em, what was the most memorable?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 6, 2013)

Black Triangle is incredible.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 6, 2013)

Temple would be runner up.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

if you're looking for some hard hitting indica effects, with smells that penetrate through walls and requires 2 filters, try Snow Leopard. it's definitely a keeper if you're looking for that type of effect.

oh yeah, i definitely agree with CoolKid, *Black Triangle* is where it's at too.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the good word fresh... 

Gonna have to bump those (snow leopard) up in line to get popped.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Jun 6, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> My Bodhi vault:
> 
> 1.Dank Sinatra
> 2. Cali yo!
> ...


What did you think of the Sunshine Daydream? (if you ran it yet)


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> Thanks for the good word fresh...
> 
> Gonna have to bump those (snow leopard) up in line to get popped.


get your stakes out, because you are going to need them.

btw, you've been putting it in, thanks for all the pics and feedback.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 6, 2013)

HazeHeaven said:


> What did you think of the Sunshine Daydream? (if you ran it yet)


Sunshine daydream is a very nice strain... 

lots of strong chemmy aromas with light undertone of musk berry... 

Nice full spectrum high, pretty zonking if indulged too early in the day. 

didn't find the sour butter pheno, but some really tasty smoke and pleasing strain. 

I didn't find a huge yeilder but only ran two.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 6, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> get your stakes out, because you are going to need them.
> 
> btw, you've been putting it in, thanks for all the pics and feedback.



Glad you dig! 

We've both been floating on this tread for a year now...lol


----------



## wontazute (Jun 7, 2013)

The Tude just had a mini drop. With a bodhi freebie promotion too.


----------



## goDsnataS (Jun 7, 2013)

White Lotus, Sunshine Daydream, and a free pack of Blueberry Hill. Hard to resist...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPw-3e_pzqU


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 7, 2013)

Just snapped up Sunshine Daydream and Superstition. Starting to hoard his gear now too. Have Ancients and White Lotus. Going to pop some when they arrive. Picking keepers now from OG kush/18 and Kosher lineage.... looks like OG18 and og will be keepers over kosher lines.

Any advice on which ones to pop? Wanted to save Ancient to run F2s and find more Iranian phenos. Due to plant limits and space I was going to wait as this would be an endevour.


----------



## wontazute (Jun 7, 2013)

goDsnataS said:


> White Lotus, Sunshine Daydream, and a free pack of Blueberry Hill. Hard to resist...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPw-3e_pzqU



Lmao I know wat you mean.


----------



## calicat (Jun 7, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> My Bodhi vault:
> 
> 1.Dank Sinatra
> 2. Cali yo!
> ...


 Damn pretty impressive Bodhi bean vault.


----------



## calicat (Jun 7, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Just snapped up Sunshine Daydream and Superstition. Starting to hoard his gear now too. Have Ancients and White Lotus. Going to pop some when they arrive. Picking keepers now from OG kush/18 and Kosher lineage.... looks like OG18 and og will be keepers over kosher lines.
> 
> Any advice on which ones to pop? Wanted to save Ancient to run F2s and find more Iranian phenos. Due to plant limits and space I was going to wait as this would be an endevour.


If you are pheno hunting prolly superstition I would crack but you might get lucky to get the sour butter pheno from Sunshine daydream that cool mentioned earlier. Btw in regards to Kosher lines. Have you tried their holy grail kush? I was fortunate enough to get the og#18 pheno and boy that hit hard, decent yield, gorgeous hard rock buds, and the taste was sour limon.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 7, 2013)

I am running both kosher from RP and Holy Grail from DNA. To be honest I am a bit disappointed with HGK growth. Now the real test comes in ~4 weeks and a minimal 2 wk for cure. I am very happy with both OG and OG18 growth and ease of care. Absolutely awesome growth and responded very well to early topping. So many beautiful arms. 

I also have a blueberry headband from Emerald triangle which I have defintately decided not to run again.

I have one Goji I just threw into flower a week ago but have yet to sex it. I am hoping for a girl obviously but I am having a feeling it may throw some bananas out.


----------



## baddfish99 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bodhi Seeds Sunshine Daydream
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds 
BODU288
1
$67.96

Bodhi Seeds Superstitious
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds 
BODI9
1
$67.96

TGA Subcool Seeds Timewreck
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
TGAB125
1
$92.68

REGULAR UFO #1 GrandDaddy Purple Seeds OG Kush

REGULAR UFO #1
2
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

REGULAR UFO #2 GrandDaddy Purple Seeds Purple Dream

REGULAR UFO #2
2
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

REGULAR UFO #3 Cali Connection Seeds Boss Hogg

REGULAR UFO #3
2
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

REGULAR UFO #4 Delta 9 Labs Seeds Sativa House Mix

REGULAR UFO #4
2
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

REGULAR UFO #5 GrandDaddy Purple Seeds Bay 11

REGULAR UFO #5
2
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

Dinafem Seeds Blue Cheese AUTOFLOWERING

June Jam Promotion
1
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

Humboldt Seed Organisation Lemon Thai Kush

June Jam Promotion
1
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

TH Seeds Ultra Sour

June Jam Promotion
1
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

G13 Labs Seeds Blue OG

June Jam Promotion
1
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

World of Seeds Landraces Wild Thailand

June Jam Promotion
1
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

Bodhi Seeds Blueberry Hill

 BODA9
11
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

$228.60
Subtotal
- $22.86
Voucher code
$25.49
Shipping cost
$231.23


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 7, 2013)

damn i apologize, the pics i posted earlier was of Black Triangle.


here are some shots of the Snow Leopards, phenols 2 and 3.
*#2*












*#3*


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 7, 2013)

I need some lucky charms and blueberry hill. Tiger's milk sounds dank. Arrrgh wife cracking down because of the number of packages that keep appearing. I have half the money that I did last year but Im ordering twice as much. Double down bitches! (after the foot rubs and flowers)


----------



## GrifoMata (Jun 7, 2013)

How's it going everybody.. so i have a question for bodhi himself or anybody with legit info on the appalachia male. Ive been very interested in bodhi's work for a while, i was hoping to grab the silver mountain on the tudes promo but its gone. Now is it gone forever?? I remember reading somewhere that bodhi had lost the appalachia male.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 7, 2013)

GrifoMata said:


> How's it going everybody.. so i have a question for bodhi himself or anybody with legit info on the appalachia male. Ive been very interested in bodhi's work for a while, i was hoping to grab the silver mountain on the tudes promo but its gone. Now is it gone forever?? I remember reading somewhere that bodhi had lost the appalachia male.


Bodhi lost his Appy F1 male and will no longer be in new crosses....

However Bodhi did dust his whole room with Appy pollen, so there should be more crosses with that stud that we have not yet seen.

I'm unsure if Bodhi or the Tude have more... Both have been known to hold onto packs...

Last time I checked Mountain temple (temple (ssh x william wonder) x appy) was still available at the zon.

Best of luck


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jun 7, 2013)

ordered again. what am i doing???? afraid to miss out on something i guess. this addiction is bad.


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hows the silver mountain compare to a true SSH winner pheno?


----------



## kaloconnection (Jun 7, 2013)

Got some Lotus Larry and Greedo's Stash to work with soon!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 7, 2013)

If you're a fan of Super Silver Haze and extremley super zesty hazy buds, I would pickup anything with Temple or SSH mothers. 

Temple is some really amazing smoke, with aroma and flavors lemon-lime fuely zest... Very complex! This strain was not Bodhi's most iced out, but a very uplifting smoke, great producer, and the ladies LOVE this strain.

These are most def. huge producers of large buds with medium density, not rock hard buds, but long running colas. From what I've seen from running Appalachia male crosses is that he should really add density and crystals.


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 7, 2013)

I honestly think SSH is gonna always be my fav. that real deal SSH to me is quintessential medical marijuana. Not to say its the best ever or whatever but its always gonna have a sweet spot in my heart. like the guy who invented Dunking, or Sac's in the NFL, or to use an analogy from our occupation The guy who took some street lights and hot wired em into his fuse box in his basement in 1950 to grow some buds.

Seeing bodhi use her in crosses is awesome I'm pretty bummed i didn't get a pack of the silver mountain i had 3 in my cart but i had to tell myself NO!!!! i got too many to run already. like 50 beans on deck and can only run a few at a time really. including a pack of aruba! 

Has anyone ever smoked aruba or heard any tales of it from anyone? the description on the tude is all I've been able to find so far. I know its super new but isn't there usually testers and whatnot?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 8, 2013)

My favorite Bodhi strain (I go by doc d on my local board)...


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 8, 2013)

Your pics didn't load if thats wit they are. Im registering at the other board now waiting on admin to let me in i wanna check it out.

Whats flowering time like on the aruba? its supposed to be sativa but grow indica like? does that include flower time and nutrient intake?


----------



## wontazute (Jun 9, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> Pretty much stalk the Tude's Bodhi page..lol... They list the info on strains before they drop. It's up to you to know what is new. Hope that helps.


How do you find the bodhi page on attitude.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 9, 2013)

look under the BRANDS tab


----------



## wontazute (Jun 9, 2013)

bundee1 said:


> look under the BRANDS tab



Lol I see I thought he meant attitude had some kinda bodhi blog or group that I didn't know about.


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 9, 2013)

There is a secret bodhi blog but first you must answer me these riddles three: 

Fuck/Marry/Kill - Old lonely midget lady with a club foot from the depression and eager to please; smoking hot club slut with anal leakage and an IQ of 73; red-head chubby girl with down syndrome and an explosive temper?

Choose wisely, for once it is done it cannot be un-done.


----------



## KendeFyah (Jun 10, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> There is a secret bodhi blog but first you must answer me these riddles three:
> 
> Fuck/Marry/Kill - Old lonely midget lady with a club foot from the depression and eager to please; smoking hot club slut with anal leakage and an IQ of 73; red-head chubby girl with down syndrome and an explosive temper?
> 
> Choose wisely, for once it is done it cannot be un-done.



Its a trick question isnt it? The slut aint no smoker, she`s just a pain in the ass, and that red head...she`s the one with the explosive anal leak, isnt it? 

Answer is this: fuck-marriage, go kill it with that old hag, cause she`s hoarding a chest full of bodhi beans!!!! and under that revealing skirt, a VIP pass to the secret bodhi domain.

Gimme the gold gimme the wimminn ahahahaaahaha!


----------



## wontazute (Jun 11, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> There is a secret bodhi blog but first you must answer me these riddles three:
> 
> Fuck/Marry/Kill - Old lonely midget lady with a club foot from the depression and eager to please; smoking hot club slut with anal leakage and an IQ of 73; red-head chubby girl with down syndrome and an explosive temper?
> 
> Choose wisely, for once it is done it cannot be un-done.


Fuck the hot chick with anal leakage (I can't stand a stupid chick)

Marry the midget

Fuck then kill the read head with down syndrome...

Did I pass can I be in the bodhi club now and know release dates before the public does.


----------



## Clankie (Jun 13, 2013)

Blue Lotus at harvest.
1 girl from 3 beans
Super Blueberry smelling/tasting heady effect with the typical Blueberry euphoria.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 13, 2013)

Looking good clankie!


----------



## calicat (Jun 14, 2013)

Stellar as usual Clankie. Wish I had the funds to get awesome cameras like some of you have. Oh btw I forgot to ask you I believe I read you got three different phenotypes on the RKU. Not sure how far you are into those but iyo which is the better yielder perhaps the pink/purple blackberry pheno?


----------



## jbrown3 (Jun 14, 2013)

Has anyone done jabbas stash, i cant find any reviews on this one?


----------



## calicat (Jun 15, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> Has anyone done jabbas stash, i cant find any reviews on this one?


Yes and I got the maui haze pheno type. I believe I have some pictures of it on this thread. At the three week cure mark. The initial taste was of bland strawberries then an earthy taste tickles your palate then the amazing bubba kush comes out tasting like a light roasted coffee. The hit is potent primarily in the head. Its like you are in a lucid coma where you know what is going on. It somewhat distorts perception in such a way lets say you are watching a horrendous movie being on the stash makes it tolerable. If you smoke too much it can travel to your body but in such a way its not couchlocking. Almost like taking a warm shower after a hard days work. Has a potential for large yields I only gave mine 2 1/2 weeks of vegetation.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Damn! sounds good to me, good review man


----------



## Clankie (Jun 15, 2013)

calicat said:


> Stellar as usual Clankie. Wish I had the funds to get awesome cameras like some of you have. Oh btw I forgot to ask you I believe I read you got three different phenotypes on the RKU. Not sure how far you are into those but iyo which is the better yielder perhaps the pink/purple blackberry pheno?


I got a stretchy green and a stretchy pink/purple, and a squat green. The squat green and the stretchy pink/purple (def blackberry taste) were the best yielders, and I've kept both to run again. The squat green has some massive buds on my second run through with higher PK. The stretchy pink/purple one is devastatingly powerful.

And camerawise I just got lucky and snagged a $200 Cannon for $115 at target recently. I've thought about getting a nicer one, but she does the job. The macro function is the key.


----------



## calicat (Jun 15, 2013)

Clankie said:


> I got a stretchy green and a stretchy pink/purple, and a squat green. The squat green and the stretchy pink/purple (def blackberry taste) were the best yielders, and I've kept both to run again. The squat green has some massive buds on my second run through with higher PK. The stretchy pink/purple one is devastatingly powerful.
> 
> And camerawise I just got lucky and snagged a $200 Cannon for $115 at target recently. I've thought about getting a nicer one, but she does the job. The macro function is the key.


Yeah I have decided to make mini mothers from the sinmints and RKU and possibly more. I do not want to miss the local cup next year so I can have multiple entries. Top prize is a cup with 30 grams of all the entries and a 3k prize would be a dream for me. I believe the strain that won this year was called something with watermelon kush . Ty again for the great information since you have been my unofficial goto Bodhi dude . I am not sure what camera I use its my daughters its a canon too but definitely not as good quality as yours.


----------



## calicat (Jun 15, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> Damn! sounds good to me, good review man


Ty and best of luck if you plan on running that amazing strain.


----------



## ClassicHikone (Jun 15, 2013)

I got two Goji OG from the bday promo. One was damaged and the other I've just found out tonight is a male... I'm considering keeping it to breed but not sure. Kinda bummed but that just means no more wasting nutes on it.. Strictly water from here on out...


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 16, 2013)

went to order lucky charms today finally................    as soon as i went to the site it said "quantities in your cart have been adjusted for stock" and i knew i missed em.... lame lame lame lame lame lame lame


----------



## calicat (Jun 16, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> went to order lucky charms today finally................    as soon as i went to the site it said "quantities in your cart have been adjusted for stock" and i knew i missed em.... lame lame lame lame lame lame lame


I know the feeling man. I honestly could not tell you how many times I have been burned coveting Bodhi gear and lo and behold it disappears in minutes.


----------



## punkenstien (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone getting any real skunk piss smells from the skunk 91?


----------



## calicat (Jun 16, 2013)

Just wanted to share Road Kill Unicorn Chem D pheno 52 day


----------



## HazeHeaven (Jun 16, 2013)

Sucks that the Silver Mountain won't be in circulation anymore. Never had it but the description sounded fantastic. I think it was all gone before I even knew it was available.


----------



## goDsnataS (Jun 17, 2013)

I was able to snag packs of Silver Mountain and Lucky Charms before they ran out, and my Sunshine Daydream showed up today with 12 seeds.


----------



## DustyNugs (Jun 17, 2013)

goDsnataS said:


> I was able to snag packs of Silver Mountain and Lucky Charms before they ran out, and my Sunshine Daydream showed up today with 12 seeds.


I also grabbed Silver Mountain and Lucky Charms about a month ago. Sunshine Daydream showed up today as well, but only the standard 11 here. Just glad to see my package intact. Never ran any of Bodhi's gear, but this thread has me pumped!


----------



## baddfish99 (Jun 17, 2013)

goDsnataS said:


> I was able to snag packs of Silver Mountain and Lucky Charms before they ran out, and my Sunshine Daydream showed up today with 12 seeds.



My order from the attitude arrived today!!!! Sunshine daydream has 11 healthy tiger striped seeds, Superstitious had 12 seeds and Blueberry Hill had 12 seeds as well. Always a good feeling when an extra seed or two show up.


----------



## smokajoe (Jun 17, 2013)

So I have only smoked tigers milk, but have been given a cutting! Anythings to expect when flowering-tho that is a few weeks off!


----------



## KendeFyah (Jun 18, 2013)

Finally got my white lotus going, after a few months break from growing.
Yes, she looks lonely in there, but there are more not so far behind. I think two weeks. (Ugorg killerskunk, bodhi rku & more white lotus)



Will update now & then, as i have yet to see a white lotus grow log. If anybody knows, please let me know where i can find it. (Also rku & prayer tower as i have these as well, coming along nicely)


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 18, 2013)

Re-stock at the Tude 

Silver mountain, golden triangle, and a few others....

Swarm, swarm...lol


----------



## KendeFyah (Jun 18, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> Re-stock at the Tude
> 
> Silver mountain, golden triangle, and a few others....
> 
> Swarm, swarm...lol


FFS!
Just when I thought I was out etc...
Seems there is no possibility of ever saving up some dough, as Bodhi keeps on dropping. And if he doesnt, rare D does. And then there is Gage. And then Bodhi.

edit: damn, all i wanted and by force of will denied myself just two weeks ago...super-s, dream-B, Sliver-M and the mf`in golden-T.






Bodhiiiiiiii! 
seriously...bless you man, but deam, give a guy a break


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have had 1 major regret in my life lately.... i didn't pull the trigger on silver mountain when i had the chance.

2 packs on the way now! separate orders for double purple dream freebies!


----------



## Clankie (Jun 18, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> I have had 1 major regret in my life lately.... i didn't pull the trigger on silver mountain when i had the chance.
> 
> 2 packs on the way now! separate orders for double purple dream freebies!


but if you put them on the same order you would have gotten a pack of blueberry hill....


----------



## wontazute (Jun 18, 2013)

GrifoMata said:


> How's it going everybody.. so i have a question for bodhi himself or anybody with legit info on the appalachia male. Ive been very interested in bodhi's work for a while, i was hoping to grab the silver mountain on the tudes promo but its gone. Now is it gone forever?? I remember reading somewhere that bodhi had lost the appalachia male.


Your in luck the Tude just dropped 16 more packs that they had in the stash it looks like.


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 18, 2013)

o damn clankie i didn't even think about that. lol wellllllll hmmmmmm idk how to feel about this one. i got a pack of dj shorts BB in the bank soooo its not like a total loss sorta.... idk. hell idk if the purple dream is even real the page for it isn't anything at all just a name. my guess is its GDP x Blue dream? its Grandaddy genetics and that sounds like a cross he would be workin with at the moment sooo idk.

Damn well guess i gotta order some more lol


----------



## Galvatron (Jun 18, 2013)

the purp dream are testers i think. its not something they have available for sale at the moment, its blue dream x gdp.


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 18, 2013)

ya thats what i was thinking. i got bay dream by em and i figured if they had a blue dream in the stable it would be silly not to hit GDP with em.


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 19, 2013)

Picked up a pack of Sunshine Daydream today... and g13 labs Blue OG. Looking forward to the GDP freebies.


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 21, 2013)

Golden triangle dropped over at the tude!

Got a pack of golden triangle and ANOTHER pack of silver mountain myself!


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey i just learned of all the Bay-11 drama. what was the final outcome of that? the seeds are a recreation of appalachia? i was just doing homework on the lineage of silver mountain and golden triangle and found the whole appalachia fun. so appalachia is a green crack and og cut then? any one know what og? the og as in larry?

This ceed game is nuts. so many deceptions and greedy traps!


----------



## baddfish99 (Jun 21, 2013)

Appalachia info ;
Breeder: High & Lonesome (?) TopDawg Seeds (?)
Genetics: Green Crack x Tres DawG


or check out the link
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Appalachia/Unknown_or_Legendary/


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 21, 2013)

very nice! tre dawg sounds good to go

from what i read the Bay-11 ceeds are green crack and og.

"only 2 humans have my appy f2's H&l and hof.

my inside source says gpd collective acquired the appalachia clone from an associate of mine in a trade and had a nice indoor run with it, so good that they took that batch and entered it in the cup as bay 11. the seed line is a loose recreation of the cut. im sure it will be dope, green crack and og kush together is a match made in heaven, but it does not have appalachia in it according to what ken explained to my source. 

its honorable that ken has stated these facts on the origin of the seeds, the only trespass was renaming and taking credit for the cut.
i hope that this turns out to be a great learning experience for everybody."- Bodhi

i got a bunch of Bay dream ceeds with some bay 11 and purple dreams and og's all by GDP some running some on deck and I'm not sure how to feel about it now.


sorry to dredge up old nonsense just kinda curious how the community received this when it happened?


----------



## baddfish99 (Jun 22, 2013)

GDP is known to have good genetics (regardless of how they were acquired). I bought a pack of Bay 11 from the attitude a while back and got a second pack for free. I'm interested in getting some bomb ass cuts and if Ken Estes has Bodhi's cut then I'm sure Bay 11 is dank. You should still grow out the freebies at some point. Don't forget that Bodhi lost the appalachia male so stock up now otherwise Bay 11 becomes the only appalachia cross on the seed market.

I plan on running a pack of lucky charms and Bay 11 side by side at some point.


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 22, 2013)

the bay dreams are by far the hardest growers in my room right now its nuts. they are vegging so fast and perfectly structured its a beautiful thing. The whole enter into the cup a diff strain is the only thing I'm a bit sour on. il definitely run them but i tell ya what. the more and more time i spend reading and getting into the ceed game bohdi seems to be where i want to spend my money. I'm starting to understand why so many people will talk shit about other breeders on these forums and why so many people are DIE HARD bodhi fans.

Count your lucky stars you got those lucky charms. I'm too slow and saw them one day went to order the next..... nope! no lucky charms for me


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jun 22, 2013)

He's the only person I spend my $ with after trying em all.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Jun 22, 2013)

Interesting. I've never heard this before. I have Bay 11 and a couple Bodhi strains w/ Appalachia coming along now. Very interested to see the differences when they are finished.


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 22, 2013)

am i wrong to horde 4 packs of silver mountain?? thats kinda against the bodhi spirit. i might just do 3 and every last bean will get popped looking for winners. both male and female. i plan to spread the offspring out amongst several grower/breeder friends of mine. with so few packs left i feel greedy takin more then 2 honestly. but i really wanna get a feel for these genetics. seeing 44 of them run side by side would be awesome!

i always told myself if i started breeding i would want to use a great super silver haze male to get going. bodhi did all the work for me with silver mountain and now i can just do some little test runs for some beans for me and friends and save a ton of steps basically. Thanks bodhi! my foray into plant sex is so much more fun now!


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jun 22, 2013)

Whats up stoners? Question for other Bodhi heads like myself, sexing a pack of Dream Beaver and was wondering................ since he uses a Appy male and a Snow Lotus male for lots of crosses, wouldnt keeping a male from this cross (dream beaver) make the most since to pollen out some other strains from him? To my best understanding the Dream Beaver is a Appy/dirty hippie cross with dirty hippie being a female snow lotus. So its both Appy and Snow lotus in the same cross, to me its like the best of both worlds but looking for opinions._ HGK420_, as for hording all those Silver Mountain beans- thats why he tells ya to make your own f2's so everyone gets the love.


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 22, 2013)

ya thats what i was thinking. just make a big ole batch for myself and friends outa 2 packs maybe? i got 2 in the mail already so i can't stop that but if it was a total dick thing to run even 22 id gift the second pack lol. they are just so choice to me i was literally weeping inside when i read the history of it. just made me so happy lol.


----------



## Clankie (Jun 22, 2013)

any f2 from bodhi's stock will rock with the right selection. i've got f2s going of RKU (chem d dom) X RKU (chem d dom) and RKU (purple unicorn dom) x (chem d dom), and some goji f2s. i have a really good looking love triangle male in veg now as well. i wanted to do a ssdd f2 but didnt get a good enough male. i've got some ecsd x appy, xj13 x appy, dream beaver, and sweet skunk x appy to look for a good male as well, and i'm selecting right now for chem 91 x rks f2s.

dirty hippy is a POWERHOUSE in crosses, every cross tested with jt has had huge potency, even for B's gear.


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 22, 2013)

well i guess thats the plan. il run both packs all at once to get a really good comparison. with the silver mountain cross have people been finding SSH dom phenos or green crack dome or what?


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jun 22, 2013)

From the grows of silver mountain i have seen- she is a good size plant, hope you have some head room. IMO you would search for the ssh but everyone is different. Clankie- saw the ecsd x appy over on another site but havent seen it for sale, did you purchase your ecsd x appy beans?


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 22, 2013)

9 foot ceilings with lights mounted to the ceiling! hope i can fit her under that lol. what do you mean "you would search for the SSH?" as in thats the pheno you wanna find? ya definitely if thats what you meant. a SSH dom female winner would be amazing!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 22, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> am i wrong to horde 4 packs of silver mountain?? thats kinda against the bodhi spirit. i might just do 3 and every last bean will get popped looking for winners. both male and female. i plan to spread the offspring out amongst several grower/breeder friends of mine. with so few packs left i feel greedy takin more then 2 honestly. but i really wanna get a feel for these genetics. seeing 44 of them run side by side would be awesome!
> 
> i always told myself if i started breeding i would want to use a great super silver haze male to get going. bodhi did all the work for me with silver mountain and now i can just do some little test runs for some beans for me and friends and save a ton of steps basically. Thanks bodhi! my foray into plant sex is so much more fun now!


sometimes you have to do what you have to do. i don't see anything wrong with it, shit i've done it.


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 23, 2013)

with it being the last 16 packs of silver mountain i just don't feel right doing it. its the equivalent of the last pizzeria in all of america making one final large pizza. i can't eat it all myself thats just WRONG lol! so many people would be rather angry with me lol. BUT! if i take home a couple slices and learn how to bake my own pizzas for people then good to go! i sleep good at night!

Ive never put pollen to bud purposely before so this should be fun. I couldn't ask for a better bunch of genes to start with either bodhi put some work in.


----------



## KendeFyah (Jun 24, 2013)

Yo hGK420, I have the silver mountains along with the ssdd`s in my attitude shopping chart. I really want the silver mountains most, but i have sooo many seeds already, ill never be able to pop them all it seems.

Could you please copy+paste the story of SM which made you so happy, then i`ll probably be convinced and buy myself a pack aswell.
Much appreciated, KandyKendy


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 24, 2013)

No story really except that super silver haze has been a regular since my more impressionable smoking years. the first "chronic buds" i ever smoked were probably super silver haze and most of them after that were SSH as well until the med scene came around. then the tastes evolved into something else and some really good super silver haze is about impossible to come by. This combo seems to me like he brought in the best of the old with some of the best of the new with this one. the SSH buzz is one of my fav as well, very heady.

I guess SSH just made a hell of an impression on me and i miss it!


----------



## Clankie (Jun 24, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> From the grows of silver mountain i have seen- she is a good size plant, hope you have some head room. IMO you would search for the ssh but everyone is different. Clankie- saw the ecsd x appy over on another site but havent seen it for sale, did you purchase your ecsd x appy beans?


workingman's dank at seed depot. WD is the breeder of Appalachia, and the male is the same bodhi used. he plans on releasing appalachia f3s soon, last i heard.


----------



## KendeFyah (Jun 24, 2013)

...And the SSDD is gone from attitude. That one always goes so fast, people must like it 

Ive never had ssh to my awareness, but ive had a lot of amnesia, and i guess its somwhere in that compartment (as its a haze anyway), so it should be excellent. Most appreciated, and my humble thanks for sharing HGK420. Good story


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 24, 2013)

That ssdd sounds pretty tasty to me. bodhi does so well at having a very diverse selection. they are all so closely related so they will be EPIC but he makes sure to make then different enough that each one is unique.

Hats off to ya b!


----------



## KendeFyah (Jun 24, 2013)

Word. Hats b off

(Actually ive never smoked any of bodhis work, but in 7-8 weeks, i will have. Im like a wannabe fanboy, i want to believe bodhi is the shit! hehe.
So white lotus, rku...i put my faith in you


----------



## Clankie (Jun 25, 2013)

KendeFyah said:


> Word. Hats b off
> 
> (Actually ive never smoked any of bodhis work, but in 7-8 weeks, i will have. Im like a wannabe fanboy, i want to believe bodhi is the shit! hehe.
> So white lotus, rku...i put my faith in you


I think that a lot of quality breeders have their devotees, Rare Dankness and Gage Green both have many, for good reason. My experiences with Bodhi have all been among the best I've had, and I think that throwing down for his gear will get you gear that is at least as good what you may end up paying $30-50 more per pack for, not to mention that B puts at least 11 beans in each pack. RKU is one of the best yielding bodhi strains I have grown, and matches the rest in effect. All the phenos are terrific, but any that resemble either the chem d or blackberry widow in the purple unicorn are the best, IMHO. Tasty and devastating.

The crosses I think people are sleeping on are the Prayer Tower and the Pura Vida. I popped four prayer tower, got three males and one extremely runty female that didn't clone well, but had problems all through veg. The taste, high, and potency however are all insane. Tastes like a funky lemon candy, and an incredibly meditative, trancey, sativa high that I have found great for video gaming. I am running the rest of the pack to try and get another similar girl that clones.


----------



## KendeFyah (Jun 25, 2013)

Clankie said:


> I think that a lot of quality breeders have their devotees, Rare Dankness and Gage Green both have many, for good reason. My experiences with Bodhi have all been among the best I've had, and I think that throwing down for his gear will get you gear that is at least as good what you may end up paying $30-50 more per pack for, not to mention that B puts at least 11 beans in each pack. RKU is one of the best yielding bodhi strains I have grown, and matches the rest in effect. All the phenos are terrific, but any that resemble either the chem d or blackberry widow in the purple unicorn are the best, IMHO. Tasty and devastating.
> 
> The crosses I think people are sleeping on are the Prayer Tower and the Pura Vida. I popped four prayer tower, got three males and one extremely runty female that didn't clone well, but had problems all through veg. The taste, high, and potency however are all insane. Tastes like a funky lemon candy, and an incredibly meditative, trancey, sativa high that I have found great for video gaming. I am running the rest of the pack to try and get another similar girl that clones.


Oh meen oh meen, got me jumping up and down and spinning all around in excitement, because this little floppy wiener

...... is a prayer tower  (the one above shivaji). Which is my no#1 strain description on attitude for bodhi, which i pray;; is a lady. If not, no worries, ill pop my 9 other seeds after these little ladies...
...which are the RKU department of my clones

GOod times, thank you so much for lifting the universal spirit further brother Clanks     
Next time your in the area, and if they are ready, there`ll be a special jar of both RKU & prayerT for you to share with me <3 we can play videogames. or just trance out. hehe.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Jun 25, 2013)

Glad I got the SSDD while it was there. Shocked it lasted about a week or longer this time. Usually goes within 2 days. Looking forward to that one.


----------



## KendeFyah (Jun 25, 2013)

HazeH: you are lucky i guess. hope you put them to good use, and show us the pictures


----------



## HazeHeaven (Jun 25, 2013)

KendeFyah said:


> HazeH: you are lucky i guess. hope you put them to good use, and show us the pictures


They are like 10-12 inches tall ATM. Will start flowering in a week or two. Killing me that the Silver Mountain and Dream Beaver weren't available when I ordered. Would have scooped them up also. Too much on my plate now though.....


----------



## KendeFyah (Jun 25, 2013)

I feel you brother. Its too much on my plate aswell...but i think i will go for both the silver mountains & the dream beavers, after reading GU~`s test-report on it. "Freaking out", hehe. Who wouldnt want that strain. Yields nice aswell, seems like.

Edit: It should be on the record that im sold on everything that GU grows & shows. And a whole lot of other cats out there aswell. You guys, (im talkin` to you sketchygrower, nugbuckets, catdaddy, etc etc)...are very good sales reps


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 25, 2013)

That dream beaver sounds pretty amazing. il probably neglect some bills this week and order a pack


----------



## KendeFyah (Jun 26, 2013)

We should probably start a new sticky on RIU. "How to deal with your addiction. -Seeds, and the two magic words: lay and off. Subtitle; new month, new drop, old habit." Actually man, im seeing a book coming up. And a TV show, once this shit goes legal fi rillaz


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 26, 2013)

lol call up Dr phil !! *stupid face texan accent* "Now son, dontcha think having 17 bodhi strains is enough?"


----------



## KendeFyah (Jun 26, 2013)

hehe. screw u PEdr.PHIL!!! you dont understand me bohoooo. once i get that uzbekhi crossed purple kush hybrid, youll see...bohooo....ill be a complete man, bohooo


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> That dream beaver sounds pretty amazing. il probably neglect some bills this week and order a pack


 Same here, just discovered his line-up yesterday... I WANT THEM ALL.


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 27, 2013)

^^^ well grab yourself something with appalachia in it QUICK they won't be around forever and they aren't coming back when they are gone!!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> ^^^ well grab yourself something with appalachia in it QUICK they won't be around forever and they aren't coming back when they are gone!!!!


I hear tell that THAT is the REAL Bodhi trademark... Extremely limited runs ONLY. And I have SUCH a soft spot for 'boutique' gear. I know it's the 9-year-old still surviving in me going 'I've got something that you can't have, neener neener neeeeeeneeerrrr' 

Short Term Prediction: Eating cheap noodles for a few months. Damn I need them ALL. And what really gets me is the odd promise of 'if you dig you'll find...' then I just want 3 packs of it instead of one. If I miss out on ANY of the current lines I'll be kicking myself. 

Attitude must LOVE me by now.


----------



## calicat (Jun 27, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I hear tell that THAT is the REAL Bodhi trademark... Extremely limited runs ONLY. And I have SUCH a soft spot for 'boutique' gear. I know it's the 9-year-old still surviving in me going 'I've got something that you can't have, neener neener neeeeeeneeerrrr'
> 
> Short Term Prediction: Eating cheap noodles for a few months. Damn I need them ALL. And what really gets me is the odd promise of 'if you dig you'll find...' then I just want 3 packs of it instead of one. If I miss out on ANY of the current lines I'll be kicking myself.
> 
> Attitude must LOVE me by now.


I did my share of self kicking last year lol


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 28, 2013)

11/11 germ rate with the first pack of silver mountain. i even had one that was all beat up and it gave me a lil sprout just fine. its been 48 hours barely and i already have one popping out of soil looking for light!!!!!

in less the 24 hours 4 of the beans had given me a 3-4 millimeter tail while still in the soak cup. i put these 4 directly in soil as they seemed like my strong ones and i wanted to see just how strong they are...... fast forward to now 1 is already showing me green leaves and looking for light like i said. 

the other 7 went into paper towel when i planted the the first 4. this after noon at about hour 40 they where going nuts with some seriously fuzzy taproot action going on. i had them in the paper towel pretty loose so only 1 got tangled up and i just tear the paper towel around the root and plant what little but comes with it if any does.

they are all in soil in coco baskets now so by the way things are going I'm sure by the time i wake up tomorrow they will be going into flower 

lol i kid, il keep everybody updated with some pics when i get a chance. I'm a lil nervous takin pics of beans now after dazy jones went 4/10 i took like 10 pics of the beans with a flash and I'm wondering if i toasted them or something ?? either way when these get up and out showing off some green il get some pics!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 28, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> 11/11 germ rate with the first pack of silver mountain. i even had one that was all beat up and it gave me a lil sprout just fine. its been 48 hours barely and i already have one popping out of soil looking for light!!!!!
> 
> in less the 24 hours 4 of the beans had given me a 3-4 millimeter tail while still in the soak cup. i put these 4 directly in soil as they seemed like my strong ones and i wanted to see just how strong they are...... fast forward to now 1 is already showing me green leaves and looking for light like i said.
> 
> ...


 Taproots in under 24 hours?! You're jerking my chain! Can only be insane DANKNESS coming your way. Today's pay-day, come oooooooooooooonnn paycheck, clear you little bastard daddy needs to spend some.


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 28, 2013)

I had to take a pic. thats at 52 hours. thats the one thats bringing the heat lol


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jun 28, 2013)

most of my beans thru him have been super fast to germ


----------



## KendeFyah (Jun 28, 2013)

agree. all ive germinated from bodhi have had taproots in 24 hours. strong seeds


----------



## calicat (Jun 28, 2013)

just made a herijuana x good medicine, well see how she does, they will be freebies... from Breedbay knowing my luck it will prolly be on cannazon and never ordered from them before and I have heard many mixed reviews lately.


----------



## calicat (Jun 28, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Taproots in under 24 hours?! You're jerking my chain! Can only be insane DANKNESS coming your way. Today's pay-day, come oooooooooooooonnn paycheck, clear you little bastard daddy needs to spend some.


Had a Tiger's Milk show its taproot in 12 hours hope when I flip it on Sunday it will be a female along with a Goji Og ( excited about this one because I ran a Buddha Tahoe Og to compare ).


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 28, 2013)

6/11 already up and looking for light


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 28, 2013)

calicat said:


> Had a Tiger's Milk show its taproot in 12 hours hope when I flip it on Sunday it will be a female along with a Goji Og ( excited about this one because I ran a Buddha Tahoe Og to compare ).


 The absolutely most vicious bud I've ever seen or toked was the Buddha Tahoe, and the Tahoe OG... But the Buddha takes the cake, really only one hit required and I smoke like a madman so that's saying something. Both were like a mouthful of lemon fuel to suck on. GREAT reefer. Anything that tops those, I almost fear smoking... DELICIOUS though!


----------



## Galvatron (Jun 28, 2013)

just picked up the golden triangle, i kinda messed up cus i bought it without knowing the lineage and its triangle kush x appy and i already have the lucky charms which is the white x appy so they might be similar. but who cares im excited!


----------



## goDsnataS (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah thats why I passed on Golden Triangle since I already have Lucky Charms.

&#8220;My strain "the white" has no relation to white widow to the best of my knowledge. It's called the white for one reason only. The color of the buds when finished. Looks like they were just rubbed in confectionary sugar or something. The real name of the strain is "Triangle." Got the name from being a 3 way cross. Has nothing to do with location, as I'm far away from Cali and to the best of my knowledge, it was born and raised in my home town. The triangle kush is another local strain that's been around for years. I really don't want to get into its origins as it always seems to start a heated debate.&#8221;

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/The_White/Clone_Only_Strains/


----------



## calicat (Jun 28, 2013)

goDsnataS said:


> Yeah thats why I passed on Golden Triangle since I already have Lucky Charms.
> 
> &#8220;My strain "the white" has no relation to white widow to the best of my knowledge. It's called the white for one reason only. The color of the buds when finished. Looks like they were just rubbed in confectionary sugar or something. The real name of the strain is "Triangle." Got the name from being a 3 way cross. Has nothing to do with location, as I'm far away from Cali and to the best of my knowledge, it was born and raised in my home town. The triangle kush is another local strain that's been around for years. I really don't want to get into its origins as it always seems to start a heated debate.&#8221;
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/The_White/Clone_Only_Strains/


To the best of my knowledge the White originated from Florida. I believe it was Kromes that holds the most famous cut. Some say it is related to Triangle Kush possibly even an s1 of it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 29, 2013)

goDsnataS said:


> Yeah thats why I passed on Golden Triangle since I already have Lucky Charms.
> 
> My strain "the white" has no relation to white widow to the best of my knowledge. It's called the white for one reason only. The color of the buds when finished. Looks like they were just rubbed in confectionary sugar or something. The real name of the strain is "Triangle." Got the name from being a 3 way cross. Has nothing to do with location, as I'm far away from Cali and to the best of my knowledge, it was born and raised in my home town. The triangle kush is another local strain that's been around for years. I really don't want to get into its origins as it always seems to start a heated debate.
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/The_White/Clone_Only_Strains/


 Have you got a journal or pics of Lucky Charms? I know that was an EXTREMELY limited run! And untested too far as I recall. So, how'd it turn out? 

I REALLY dig this Bodhi guy's vibe. Somebody remembered reefer is supposed to be FUN, thank gods for that. His product descriptions sometimes have me laughing nice and hard, proper belly laughs. Absolutely fascinating seed breeder.


----------



## KendeFyah (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks man. Thats from krome?

edit: didnt turn the page. Thanks


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 29, 2013)

I just dropped 7 sunshine daydream in a shotglass and 5 fem blue og from g13 labs in another shotglass about 20 min ago. One of the SD immediately sank.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Jun 29, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> I just dropped 7 sunshine daydream in a shotglass and 5 fem blue og from g13 labs in another shotglass about 20 min ago. One of the SD immediately sank.



My SSDD's had long roots within like 3-4 days of dropping. Vigorous seeds to say the least. Can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## goDsnataS (Jun 29, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Have you got a journal or pics of Lucky Charms? I know that was an EXTREMELY limited run! And untested too far as I recall. So, how'd it turn out?
> 
> I REALLY dig this Bodhi guy's vibe. Somebody remembered reefer is supposed to be FUN, thank gods for that. His product descriptions sometimes have me laughing nice and hard, proper belly laughs. Absolutely fascinating seed breeder.


Haven't run any of my Bodhi gear yet, just a bit of a bean hoarder.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 29, 2013)

goDsnataS said:


> Haven't run any of my Bodhi gear yet, just a bit of a bean hoarder.


https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/680928-seed-buyers-support-group.html haw haw haw...


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 30, 2013)

Whats the deal on an upper Bodhi strain? any sativa doms besides malawi?


----------



## Turm (Jun 30, 2013)

Love bodhi gear but was slightly disappointed with dream lotus strain, grew 16 of em and hardly got any purp pheno and didn't yield nearly as much as they said it would. ( I use 1k vert, co2 )


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 1, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Whats the deal on an upper Bodhi strain? any sativa doms besides malawi?


His Malawi looks REAL. Trust me, I've been to Malawi more times than I can count. You want to breed some pure evil, that's your girl. The highest THCV levels on the planet, you either find it enchanting or absolutely noxious. Eating the stuff in space cake makes you hallucinate BALLS. The amount of tough-talking European travellers I've seen FLATTENED or psychotic on that stuff I can't even count. 

I shall retire there.


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 1, 2013)

Turm said:


> Love bodhi gear but was slightly disappointed with dream lotus strain, grew 16 of em and hardly got any purp pheno and didn't yield nearly as much as they said it would. ( I use 1k vert, co2 )


Dream Lotus was my second grow so I didn't want to say it... but I pretty much feel the same way as far as yield and potency of Dream Lotus. I don't know what the purple pheno is... obviously I didn't get it; but I did have a blueberry indica leaning pheno that was my favorite. Also one was a hermie through no fault of my own. Overall it's good bud but I'm not interested in running it again... too much other shit out there.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 1, 2013)

i hate to say it, but many of vets considers blue dream just to be a cash cropper/commercial strain and nothing else. i have yet to smoke it, but in my next of the woods blue dream is widely available and most around here tend to agree with the vets. however, i do know people who enjoy blue dream but most around here consider that shit to be a good upper level mid grade.

one thing that has gotten me with you guys report is the yield. i at least expected to hear you guys sharing words of a monster yield, but from the sounds of things, i would just have to chalk this x of B's as just bunk all around the board.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm not gonna defend Bodhi, but both my phenos of Dream Lotus are super bomb. My Indica Dom pheno was a HUGE yielder. I have read if people having issues with dream lotus, but that was not my experience FWIW.


----------



## calicat (Jul 1, 2013)

Im excited made the flip to 12/12 and a Goji Og and a Tiger's Milk are confirmed females. Really excited about both because I wanted to compare the Goji with a Buddha Tahoe Og and well the TM is the first female with the Appy Pappy.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 1, 2013)

Very cool calicat. Goji and Buddha Tahoe will have similar effect, but the flavor will be way different. Buddha will be a more pine-sol funk, while Goji is a berry Dom flavor with OG undertones. 

Tigers milk is really bomb...

Good luck calicat!


----------



## calicat (Jul 1, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> Very cool calicat. Goji and Buddha Tahoe will have similar effect, but the flavor will be way different. Buddha will be a more pine-sol funk, while Goji is a berry Dom flavor with OG undertones.
> 
> Tigers milk is really bomb...
> 
> Good luck calicat!


Ty I was really excited anyway but you took it up a notch with you feedback .


----------



## baddfish99 (Jul 1, 2013)

I have 20 dream lotus plants in vegetative growth. The reason I bought two packs was because Bodhi used two different females (indica dom/ sativa dom). I have about two more weeks before I flip them 12/12.


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 1, 2013)

just wanted to add this bit of info for other growers,the two lucky charms i popped are very heavy feeders even early in veg. i underfed them early on and stunted them, i went with my usual 1/4th strength to 1/2 strength to full strength. it likes alot of nitrogen, im using hr veg+bloom and kelp meal in coir. not sure if this is normal but they seem to take almost any ppm i throw at them nute wise (max so far 1100ppm).


----------



## goDsnataS (Jul 2, 2013)

Bodhi restocked at attitude.


----------



## goDsnataS (Jul 2, 2013)

I just grabbed a pack of DNA ReCon yesterday when I saw it was back in stock, and a pack of Satori, so I'm sitting this one out.


----------



## Scornfulheal (Jul 2, 2013)

Like one other mentioned, restock of some Bodhi beans at the tude.

Noticed Lucky Charms and Sunshine Daydream (SSDD) are BOTH back in stock.


----------



## sourpuss (Jul 2, 2013)

Bodhi superstition new strain. I think, from the description it is his first strain crossed with lotus. Looks nice


----------



## bottletoke (Jul 2, 2013)

i finally got my lucky charms! stoked to get the email from the tude that they where restocked, ordered them right away this time!


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 5, 2013)

goDsnataS said:


> I just grabbed a pack of DNA ReCon yesterday when I saw it was back in stock, and a pack of Satori, so I'm sitting this one out.


I just ordered that dumb Emdog promo from B.real. He calls himself Dr. green thumb. is this the dr green thumb from the high times adds? the seed bank? I call it the dumb one cause of the hype lol I'm sure its gonna be some dank at least it would be really dumb not to be. I've never ran HSO yet so could be a cool run. the free headbands are cool to il compare them suckers to RP and see where HSO stands.

Not to mention the recon order last week.... and the 2 others still in the wind....

damn i need to move to spain soon

*Edit cause i get too high and forget to get to the point lol*

Lol the whole point of this post is I have golden triangle on the way and Silver mountain in the dirt already. How unique is lucky charms compared to GT? I want it badly and I'm probably gonna grab a pack of superstitious and was curious if i need to tag on a pack of lucky charms while I'm at it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 8, 2013)

godsnatas said:


> bodhi restocked at attitude.


yesssssssss


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jul 8, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> I just ordered that dumb Emdog promo from B.real. He calls himself Dr. green thumb. is this the dr green thumb from the high times adds? the seed bank? I call it the dumb one cause of the hype lol I'm sure its gonna be some dank at least it would be really dumb not to be. I've never ran HSO yet so could be a cool run. the free headbands are cool to il compare them suckers to RP and see where HSO stands.
> 
> HGK420- the rapper b real from cypress hill is calling himself dr greenthumb from the old song. the doc your thinking about is from BC and is a different person. confusing but i understand the issues.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 8, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> I just ordered that dumb Emdog promo from B.real. He calls himself Dr. green thumb. is this the dr green thumb from the high times adds? the seed bank? I call it the dumb one cause of the hype lol I'm sure its gonna be some dank at least it would be really dumb not to be. I've never ran HSO yet so could be a cool run. the free headbands are cool to il compare them suckers to RP and see where HSO stands.
> 
> Not to mention the recon order last week.... and the 2 others still in the wind....
> 
> ...


I've been giving HSO the look-over too. Them and Emerald Triangle. Looks like good oldschool kinda dank, let us know thy verdict on HSO...

Too much... too much dank in the world and I only have two lungs a mouth and, if push comes to shove, a nose. I once snorted some weed when my throat was too fucked to smoke, had my tonsils out. You know, it is really surprisingly pleasant. Smells like dank for HOURS. Actually gets you really wasted too. Just the little crumbs, they're a bit weird, keep falling back into your throat. Kinda chewy.


----------



## down2grow (Jul 10, 2013)

Anybody got flowering pics of Lucky Charms? Trying to use the search option, but I keep getting an error!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 10, 2013)

goDsnataS said:


> Bodhi restocked at attitude.


False Alarm.Still 80percent sold out man.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jul 10, 2013)

If it's anything like their fake og and blue dream, it will suck. HSO is a bullshit company. Truth.


HGK420 said:


> I just ordered that dumb Emdog promo from B.real. He calls himself Dr. green thumb. is this the dr green thumb from the high times adds? the seed bank? I call it the dumb one cause of the hype lol I'm sure its gonna be some dank at least it would be really dumb not to be. I've never ran HSO yet so could be a cool run. the free headbands are cool to il compare them suckers to RP and see where HSO stands.
> 
> Not to mention the recon order last week.... and the 2 others still in the wind....
> 
> ...


----------



## goDsnataS (Jul 10, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> False Alarm.Still 80percent sold out man.


That was over a week ago, and most of the out of stock strains won't be stocked anytime soon anyway. I was referring to the eight or so that had recently sold out and were restocked.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 10, 2013)

goDsnataS said:


> That was over a week ago, and most of the out of stock strains won't be stocked anytime soon anyway. I was referring to the eight or so that had recently sold out and were restocked.


 Been looking the same for the last 4 weeks :/


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 10, 2013)

lucky charms and SSDD keep going in and out of stock. I'm starting to think that the tude is on to our incessant stalking of the bodhmeister. i bet they get decent amount in but they only "stock" so many so we go all ape and go OMG THERE BACK IN STOCK, I TOTALLY HAVE SEEDS COMING OUT MY EYEBALLS ALREADY BUT SURE IL GET A PACK BEFORE IT GOES BACK OUT OF STOCK!!!


----------



## goDsnataS (Jul 10, 2013)

If I recall correctly, Dream Beaver, Dream Lotus, Goji OG, Lucky Charms, Prayer Tower, Sunshine Daydream, Superstitious, and Space Mountain were all restocked on the 2nd. Thought I'd give people a heads up.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 10, 2013)

They drop at TSD tomorrow. Have fun.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 11, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> They drop at TSD tomorrow. Have fun.


Thanks mate! I have never, ever, been quite as taken/curious about a breeder. This guy's going to be earning my paycheck for a few months. The whole exclusivity thing is driving me crazy, nothing like knowing you can't have it to make you want it...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 11, 2013)

goDsnataS said:


> If I recall correctly, Dream Beaver, Dream Lotus, Goji OG, Lucky Charms, Prayer Tower, Sunshine Daydream, Superstitious, and Space Mountain were all restocked on the 2nd. Thought I'd give people a heads up.


 Don't get me wrong, I'm grateful for that and went to have a look instantly. Was just a bit bummed that it wasn't a bit, well, MORE... Ideally another limited line just released would be KILLER to have something only I have got around these parts.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jul 11, 2013)

i can tell ya that my appy crosses that are only 2 weeks in to flower have more crust them than most plants I have finished. best wishes and be safe ya'll.


----------



## GODWORK (Jul 14, 2013)

I bought the EmDoG too...only because I wanted a better cross than the Rappers Delight....that & the fact that none of the strains in Emdogs gene pool were from HSO...I know that sounds fucked up...plus the fact that its feminized helped a bit to....the hype was perfect....K. sweat & cypress hill have been heads forever...2 clones from notorious heads.. cross pollenated with female pollen...I have some high hopes for it...if not I will treat it like B real treated Dragon Breath...lmao....


----------



## GODWORK (Jul 14, 2013)

I have Pura Vida & Golden Triangle on green light... I will be topping & lollipop-ing both.... Golden Triangle will be getting a nitrogen heavy diet...While Pura Vida will be getting half portions of my regular ppm feed schedule...


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 15, 2013)

Per Bodhi...

state of the union report.

so far in 2013 I've been mostly collecting, testing, and refining. i did a massive dirty room test run, where i subjected new and old strains to light leaks, root binding, overwatering, under watering, bugs, and pm. i also made some new testers using some new and old males and a few hand pollinated restocks of things. I've been working on breeding specific tools for myself like a deadly g f3 male thats insane, i figure I've saturated the canna sphere with sativa dom snow lotus hybrids, so now its time for some heavy duty indica creations. I'm phasing out of the snow lotus and appalachia hybs and into the wookie, nepenthe, deadly g, instant karma, bshb, and temple hybs. I'm really looking forward to focusing on pure f1 indy/sat landrace hybrids from selections this summer, taking things to the next level by using basic building blocks instead of polyhybrid mashups. I'm also excited to see everybody else's inspirational work and projects, i feel a good season coming on...

i finally made the leap to seed only production, i rebuilt my flower room into more of a research and development space, with a giant mom room, two seed making chambers, and a perpetual flowering test room. this new space will allow me to be much more dynamic in making seeds, ill be able to keep stocks up and explore the genepool much more freely. this would not be possible without all of your support, so i thank you all for this blessing in my life and ill do my best to radiate canna love to the 4 corners of the world.


stuff happening this summer:

back to the future projects
pure landrace f1's
preservation (indian, african, mexican, central asian)
cbd rich lines
extreme possibilities (crazy polyhybrids and elite fusions)

growing outdoors now:

rks
nl5
old mother afghani
pre soviet ghani
pakistani
a35 
congo sabali
nigerian pure reeferman
petrolia headstash reeferman
sayulita nayarit mexico 
kandahar
97 bluemoonshine
g13 x medicine man
g13 bx pacific
bir gunj nepali
kerela india collection 12 
kerela india collection 1
nepenthe
96 pipeline hash
70's purple haze
a5 haze
durban poison amazing special
oaxacan 78
jodpur rajastan india
bangi haze
mexican death sativa


dirty room restocks:

dank sinatra
clusterfunk
black triangle
tranquil elephantizer
dirty sanchez
yogi
cali yo

new testers:

temple hybs:

temple of infinite euphoria (infinite euphoria x temple)
interstellar temple (interstellar overdrive x temple)
temple lights (bcsc nl5 x temple)
tree of life (jack herer x temple)
dream temple (blue dream x temple)
Krypton (kryptonite x temple)
temple es (ssh x temple)
larry og x temple 
nepali og x temple
blue temple (blueberry x temple)
cherry temple (cherry pie x temple)
ray davies c99 x temple
temple f2
tiger temple (tigermelon x temple)

cbd rich:
three lab tested cbd rich males from the f1 grow of good medicine, pollen mixed and applied to:

harlequin (making it a harlequin bx)
ac/dc (21 to 1 cbd super plant)
good medicine (tested cbd rich female making it f2)
omrita rx (cbd rich canadian line)
herijuana
nepali og (a cbd rich og would be nice, well see) 

instant karma hybs:

girl scout cookies (forum cut) x instant karma
nepali og x instant karma
stardawg (1st release) x instant karma
cherry pie x instant karma
bc purple kush x instant karma
dub black afghani x instant karma
kohiba black x instant karma
kudra x instant karma
sr71 pk x instant karma (old line)
blueberry indica x instant karma

misc:

peaceful warrior (santa cruz jedi x bshb)
cuban black haze x bshb
triad (nl5 x ortega (nl5 x nl1 x nl5)
purple unicorn x yo mama 2
the white x goji f3
stardawg x goji f3
mss x yo mama 2
urkle x goji f3
cherry pie x yo mama
cherry pie x goji f3
bcsc nl5 x goji f3
nepali og x goji f3


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 15, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> Per Bodhi...
> 
> state of the union report.
> 
> ...


 I want to click like at least 30 times. EXCELLENT.


----------



## Totoe (Jul 15, 2013)

Got a pack of green lotus, and 5 freebies of bodhi's sour diesel x snow lotus from the zon today, I was so happy to see the golden ticket in the mail. My last two attitude orders have been snagged in chi-town, No Superstitioous, Lucky Charms, Blueberry Hill, Dream Beaver, or SSDD for me . But atleast I found another place with bodhi seeds, although they are somewhat limited in their selection.


----------



## calicat (Jul 15, 2013)

Totoe said:


> Got a pack of green lotus, and 5 freebies of bodhi's sour diesel x snow lotus from the zon today, I was so happy to see the golden ticket in the mail. My last two attitude orders have been snagged in chi-town, No Superstitioous, Lucky Charms, Blueberry Hill, Dream Beaver, or SSDD for me . But atleast I found another place with bodhi seeds, although they are somewhat limited in their selection.


That's good to read another good experience from cannazon lately. Its been positive and negative. Their selection is limited as you stated however they usually have what the tude does not carry.


----------



## Totoe (Jul 15, 2013)

anyone know of any other places to get bodhi seeds at other than tude and zon?


----------



## kindnug (Jul 16, 2013)

Maybe bigger stocks incoming! Wouldn't that be a nice change...


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jul 16, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> Per Bodhi...
> 
> state of the union report.
> 
> ...



Just when I thought I was done buying beans for a minute Bodhi has to do this- not good for my bean popping addiction.


----------



## Clankie (Jul 16, 2013)

yeah, the nice thing about these beans though is they always pay for themselves. and a little extra along the way.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jul 16, 2013)

yes they do pay for themselves- i hopped on the "B-bandwagon" and it was the best move i have made in my "canna-career" IMO. B/W the prices and dankness- whats not to love about "B"?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 16, 2013)

Totoe said:


> anyone know of any other places to get bodhi seeds at other than tude and zon?


The seed depot...



kindnug said:


> Maybe bigger stocks incoming! Wouldn't that be a nice change...


Unfortunately his drops will probably be smaller due to B going back to hand pollinations and not letting his studs pollinate full rooms.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 16, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> The seed depot...
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately his drops will probably be smaller due to B going back to hand pollinations and not letting his studs pollinate full rooms.


 The smaller the better. It's exactly what excites me about his gear. Makes it feel really rad to score some!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 16, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> Per Bodhi...
> 
> state of the union report.
> 
> ...


Holy fuckin shit now thats what I call a pollen chucker.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 16, 2013)

that 97 bluemoonshine looks like wat i'd go far.


----------



## GODWORK (Jul 16, 2013)

The PK in Pura Vida...is SSSSlllllloooowww as Fuck!


----------



## Clankie (Jul 16, 2013)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Holy fuckin shit now thats what I call a pollen chucker.


LOL, yeah, kinda, but theres only four or five dads in that release/testing list, and the goji, instant karma, temple, and yo mama are all bodhi's lines, the goji is even an f3. if you havent tried his gear, i'd recommend it, he can pick his males very well, and his beans are well tested. the man just happens to have a shit ton of elites to breed with. if you find a male ( out of hundreds or thousands) that enhances almost everything you hit with it, then why not hit everything you have with it?


----------



## Clankie (Jul 16, 2013)

Road Kill Unicorn squat mostly green pheno, sweet and stinky, with a dazey, euphoric, and almost overwhelming stone. genetics are bodhi's purple unicorn (chem d x blackberry widow) x snow lotus (afghooey x blockhead).


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice nugs clank.

Anyone think bodhi should release the mother/father strains like the pure appy, pure snow lotus etc? Has he done that before or does he have agreements with other breeders to not do that?


----------



## Clankie (Jul 17, 2013)

Galvatron said:


> Nice nugs clank.
> 
> Anyone think bodhi should release the mother/father strains like the pure appy, pure snow lotus etc? Has he done that before or does he have agreements with other breeders to not do that?


i dont think he'd drop a snow lotus worked version, maybe a dirty hippy x snow lotus sometime, which would be an f2. appalachia is actually h&l's creation, he will be releasing the appalachia f3 soon under the workingman's dank label. mosr breeders are kinda private with their males, as that is essentially the key to their success.


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes I figured that's how it goes cus I know he works with other breeders work like the tresdawg I didn't know the appy was from h&l though.


----------



## calicat (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey clankie have you started toking or your patients for the rku? Im asking because after 3 weeks cure the chem is assertive yet smooth but the taste is complex and sublime. The chem and sweetness (cant put a handle on it though maybe after several more weeks curing prolly due to influence of the 98 aloha white widow aka sweet thang) alternates on your tongue and parts of your mouth. Hits like a freight train eh...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 17, 2013)

calicat said:


> Hey clankie have you started toking or your patients for the rku? Im asking because after 3 weeks cure the chem is assertive yet smooth but the taste is complex and sublime. The chem and sweetness (cant put a handle on it though maybe after several more weeks curing prolly due to influence of the 98 aloha white widow aka sweet thang) alternates on your tongue and parts of your mouth. Hits like a freight train eh...


 I ordered RKU simply because of the name lol... But damn I'm excited for them beans to get here now, wowowowowow... And it just looks so dank but your description of the flavour has me jumping up and down with excitement. Come oooonnnnnn Royal Mail.


----------



## Clankie (Jul 17, 2013)

calicat said:


> Hey clankie have you started toking or your patients for the rku? Im asking because after 3 weeks cure the chem is assertive yet smooth but the taste is complex and sublime. The chem and sweetness (cant put a handle on it though maybe after several more weeks curing prolly due to influence of the 98 aloha white widow aka sweet thang) alternates on your tongue and parts of your mouth. Hits like a freight train eh...


this is actually from my second run with that girl, she is very popular with the patients, but my stretchier girl with more pinks and purples is a little better in my opinion. much more blackberry in the taste and an extremely overpowered effect. both are winners for sure.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 17, 2013)

to make up for my seized order that had blueberry hill i guess i got a pack of blackberry kush X purple chitral. Cant really find a whole lot of info on it, anyone have any pics or stories?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 17, 2013)

roadkill looks to be the best to me.isnt that the same one?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 17, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> to make up for my seized order that had blueberry hill i guess i got a pack of blackberry kush X purple chitral. Cant really find a whole lot of info on it, anyone have any pics or stories?


Sounds DELICIOUS. Always had a soft spot for the Chitral and blackberry kush, if it lives up to it's name, sounds DANK. Bet you'll get a few keepers...
I'm a softie for anything BERRY. LOVE me some berry flavoured herb, actually been YEARS since I've had a proper true berry flavour... Should get some berries back in my collection, sigh...


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm pretty stoked. i got a room full of fuel at the moment so some fruit will do it good. i got ZERO color in there as well so hopefully i find a colorful pheno.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 18, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> I'm pretty stoked. i got a room full of fuel at the moment so some fruit will do it good. i got ZERO color in there as well so hopefully i find a colorful pheno.


 You mean like this?


----------



## calicat (Jul 18, 2013)

Clankie said:


> this is actually from my second run with that girl, she is very popular with the patients, but my stretchier girl with more pinks and purples is a little better in my opinion. much more blackberry in the taste and an extremely overpowered effect. both are winners for sure.


Very nice I hope I get a female I have 2 in the mini mother chamber that prolly would lean to the blackberry widow pheno the remaining three are chem d leaning phenos. I love that strain prolific vegetation and fast flowering. Uber dank and glorious eye candy nugs. If fantasy island didn't sell out I would have not had the pleasure of growing RKU.


----------



## calicat (Jul 18, 2013)

raiderman said:


> roadkill looks to be the best to me.isnt that the same one?


Were you referring to road kill unicorn bro?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 18, 2013)

yes, it looks sweet..prices are reasonable as well.


----------



## calicat (Jul 19, 2013)

raiderman said:


> yes, it looks sweet..prices are reasonable as well.


Prices with those Cadillac genetics its almost a steal.


----------



## Doobius1 (Jul 19, 2013)

My Blue Tara is everyones fav at the moment. Great potency and an interesting flavor, very complex. Makes great hash. I have 2 White Lotus, 1 RKU and 3 Dream Lotus running about 4 weeks into flower. I popped 3 of each strain. My Green Lotus were 3 males lol


----------



## calicat (Jul 22, 2013)

D Dominant phenotype was chem D. Flowering time was 52 days at photoperiod switch or 45 days when flowers were beginning to form. The potency of this amazing strain is ridiculously strong even for the most seasoned toker with a high tolerance such as myself. All it takes is a couple rips and you are in for a rollercoaster ride. The initial impact on me was the top of the crown and it took about 2 seconds for the magic to work. The sensation radiates from ground zero and it impacts your whole cranial area. The sensation then moves to your inner nostril area and makes your nose hairs stand on end. Within minutes the hit begins to travel down your body. You feel a relaxing sensation to your trapezius area then you can feel your lower body to limp in a deep relaxation phase. The appearance of the nugs are extremely hairy a red color. Once you get past the hairy bush then you can admire the great amount of frost. The nugs are dense but you can still press into it. The taste is quite complex and it took me a month to identify what fireworks were going on in my palate. The initial taste is the assertive chem d however here is the great twist. There is an alternating taste of tartness and sweetness that inundates your tongue and mouth. I was uprooted how potent the strain is but yet it is extremely smooth. Most chem d cuts I have tried in the past has a lingering chem d which is not bad however with this magical beast there is a refreshing sensation almost synonymous to when you get your teeth cleaned at a dentist. This strain is great for pain and should not be used in the daytime if you want to get some duties done. The experience lasts 2 hours plus. I totally recommend this strain for growers and tokers. From a growing aspect, vegetation and flowering it wants to grow and if you provide it the correct amount of love you will be rewarded. The yield in such a short amount of time I would definitely classify it as being a huge commercial yielder. You certainly need a reliable carbon scrubber and glade plugins and ona plug ins strategically placed. This strain has a offensive body odor smell while flowering. From a tokers point of view, be weary of the majestic experience of the road kill unicorn. It hits extremely fast. It lasts long. And it wrecks you on many levels.


----------



## bottletoke (Jul 23, 2013)

wow just reading that got me all fucked up!


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 24, 2013)

He sneaks you a 12th bean sometimes doesn't he?

cause if not i got something weird going on lol

i lined all my silver mountain girls up for pictures and i have 12 of them lol if you would of bet me a hundred bucks that i had 11 of them i would of said MAKE IT 500!

well heres the 12 girls 



Plant 1




plant 2



plant 3



plant 4



plant 5



plant 6



plant 7



plant 8



plant 9



plant 10



plant 11



plant 12






9 looks like an indy hog!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2013)

calicat said:


> D Dominant phenotype was chem D. Flowering time was 52 days at photoperiod switch or 45 days when flowers were beginning to form. The potency of this amazing strain is ridiculously strong even for the most seasoned toker with a high tolerance such as myself. All it takes is a couple rips and you are in for a rollercoaster ride. The initial impact on me was the top of the crown and it took about 2 seconds for the magic to work. The sensation radiates from ground zero and it impacts your whole cranial area. The sensation then moves to your inner nostril area and makes your nose hairs stand on end. Within minutes the hit begins to travel down your body. You feel a relaxing sensation to your trapezius area then you can feel your lower body to limp in a deep relaxation phase. The appearance of the nugs are extremely hairy a red color. Once you get past the hairy bush then you can admire the great amount of frost. The nugs are dense but you can still press into it. The taste is quite complex and it took me a month to identify what fireworks were going on in my palate. The initial taste is the assertive chem d however here is the great twist. There is an alternating taste of tartness and sweetness that inundates your tongue and mouth. I was uprooted how potent the strain is but yet it is extremely smooth. Most chem d cuts I have tried in the past has a lingering chem d which is not bad however with this magical beast there is a refreshing sensation almost synonymous to when you get your teeth cleaned at a dentist. This strain is great for pain and should not be used in the daytime if you want to get some duties done. The experience lasts 2 hours plus. I totally recommend this strain for growers and tokers. From a growing aspect, vegetation and flowering it wants to grow and if you provide it the correct amount of love you will be rewarded. The yield in such a short amount of time I would definitely classify it as being a huge commercial yielder. You certainly need a reliable carbon scrubber and glade plugins and ona plug ins strategically placed. This strain has a offensive body odor smell while flowering. From a tokers point of view, be weary of the majestic experience of the road kill unicorn. It hits extremely fast. It lasts long. And it wrecks you on many levels.


My kind of reefer then  I am ecstatic that I ordered some now.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

dude 11 females is fucking sick! imagine .....11 keepers?!!! u need to donate any keepers u cant keep to someone lol nudge


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 24, 2013)

lol i did say 12 girls, my bad, they haven't sexed themselves yet but only 2 so far are lookin suspicious. i was reading on breed bay and someone just got 11/11 females with one of his new strains lol. i feel bad for the cat that had to get 11/11 males lol


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ultimately not the keeper pheno, but very heady and rushing none the less.... Very nice smoke with woody and light fruit undertones in the aroma that translates to the palate. This pheno was lanky and didn't yield while the keeper was a monster and has a very nice up high as well (just not as much so)


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

nice dream lotus!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 25, 2013)

RKU arrived safe and sound... Now I only have one problem: Literally no space under a light left LOL. Guess they'll have to wait.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 26, 2013)

calicat said:


> D Dominant phenotype was chem D. Flowering time was 52 days at photoperiod switch or 45 days when flowers were beginning to form. The potency of this amazing strain is ridiculously strong even for the most seasoned toker with a high tolerance such as myself. All it takes is a couple rips and you are in for a rollercoaster ride. The initial impact on me was the top of the crown and it took about 2 seconds for the magic to work. The sensation radiates from ground zero and it impacts your whole cranial area. The sensation then moves to your inner nostril area and makes your nose hairs stand on end. Within minutes the hit begins to travel down your body. You feel a relaxing sensation to your trapezius area then you can feel your lower body to limp in a deep relaxation phase. The appearance of the nugs are extremely hairy a red color. Once you get past the hairy bush then you can admire the great amount of frost. The nugs are dense but you can still press into it. The taste is quite complex and it took me a month to identify what fireworks were going on in my palate. The initial taste is the assertive chem d however here is the great twist. There is an alternating taste of tartness and sweetness that inundates your tongue and mouth. I was uprooted how potent the strain is but yet it is extremely smooth. Most chem d cuts I have tried in the past has a lingering chem d which is not bad however with this magical beast there is a refreshing sensation almost synonymous to when you get your teeth cleaned at a dentist. This strain is great for pain and should not be used in the daytime if you want to get some duties done. The experience lasts 2 hours plus. I totally recommend this strain for growers and tokers. From a growing aspect, vegetation and flowering it wants to grow and if you provide it the correct amount of love you will be rewarded. The yield in such a short amount of time I would definitely classify it as being a huge commercial yielder. You certainly need a reliable carbon scrubber and glade plugins and ona plug ins strategically placed. This strain has a offensive body odor smell while flowering. From a tokers point of view, be weary of the majestic experience of the road kill unicorn. It hits extremely fast. It lasts long. And it wrecks you on many levels.


Calicat, you did it again. Your bud porn rocks! Keep up the good work, and your smoke reports are well spoken


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 26, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> RKU arrived safe and sound... Now I only have one problem: Literally no space under a light left LOL. Guess they'll have to wait.


That's a good problem to have. LOL What to run next.....


----------



## goDsnataS (Jul 26, 2013)

Got a pack of SnowQueen on the way. Anybody grow it or know anything about it?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sonics pinequeen x snow lotus.... Should be bomb!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2013)

Agreed, Calicat's smoke report made me feel like rollin' up a blunt instantly. If I ever start a seed company, that's who's doing the writing on the pack.


----------



## SmokyMcPot703 (Jul 29, 2013)

Has anybody grown the Mother's Milk? I ordered a pack the other day, Nepal OG x Appalachia, seems like it would be really good. Anyone have experience with this strain?


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have some MM's 5-6 weeks in to flower.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

perfect combo .


----------



## bottletoke (Jul 30, 2013)

im gonna pop my lucky charms with some g13 pineapple express as soon as my veg room gives me some space. i've been growing pe on and off for a little while now so i know which pe plants/phenos i wanna keep but this is my first bodhi grow and i have no idea what to look for.......are there specific phenos of lc worth keeping or should i just do it the old fashioned way and clone them all??

getting excited!!!


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jul 30, 2013)

bottletoke said:


> im gonna pop my lucky charms with some g13 pineapple express as soon as my veg room gives me some space. i've been growing pe on and off for a little while now so i know which pe plants/phenos i wanna keep but this is my first bodhi grow and i have no idea what to look for.......are there specific phenos of lc worth keeping or should i just do it the old fashioned way and clone them all??
> 
> getting excited!!!


 It's always a good habit to clone everything when growing seeds . There have been a couple times when a plant I wasnt expecting much out of turned out to be an awesome keeper pheno,and I was totally glad I had a rooted clone of it vegging.


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 30, 2013)

I have two lucky charms still vegging. Two diff phenos, one super short that stacked nodes really close to each other and another that's more leggy but still wouldnt call her stretchy. Both were very slow to start vegging and heavy feeders. Root growth seems a little slow to get going too.

heres a pic of the short one. its outdoors and stacking like this, i dont really get it lol:



















sorry about the sideways pics my photo editor is acting up.


----------



## bottletoke (Jul 31, 2013)

wow shes looking good, almost looks like rockstar....... actually if i didnt know what she was id bet that the strain is rockstar!
im gonna get a tent and drop these seeds......cant wait anymore so i'm grabbing one thursday!! aftyer thinking about it makes sense to get one so i could use it for mothers and clone collecting after i veg my latest beans.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 31, 2013)

Galvatron said:


> I have two lucky charms still vegging. Two diff phenos, one super short that stacked nodes really close to each other and another that's more leggy but still wouldnt call her stretchy. Both were very slow to start vegging and heavy feeders. Root growth seems a little slow to get going too.
> 
> heres a pic of the short one. its outdoors and stacking like this, i dont really get it lol:
> 
> ...



IMO (for whatever thats worth) prune off all you generation 1 fan leaves to expose that underbrush to the light. will widen the plant significantly. its up to you if and when you want to top it. i usually go between 7 and 10 nodes with translates into 14-20 terminal buds. that bad devil looks like it wants to go out sideways for you so bad just give it some light.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> IMO (for whatever thats worth) prune off all you generation 1 fan leaves to expose that underbrush to the light. will widen the plant significantly. its up to you if and when you want to top it. i usually go between 7 and 10 nodes with translates into 14-20 terminal buds. that bad devil looks like it wants to go out sideways for you so bad just give it some light.


 Shit the LVBK also does that. So I KNOW it's going to be great in my SoG but goddamn the mums are a bit of a headache, I should've mainlined them, popped the rest of the seeds yesterday to do exactly that. Did all the LST I could but JESUS they grow THICK hard stalks not an LST plant, very snappy. Hello hollow stems, gonna be a real bitch to clone. 

Why, oh why, can't I just this ONCE make it easy on myself? LOL. So I'll be replacing the mums with some of their clones, actuall going to plant the clones at an angle and then just keep them flat using LST (HOPEFULLY). All of this effort to get 8 thick stalks each per 2-week cycle. Better be worth it. Can't do a thing with thin little spindly branches, I don't have veg time this thing is RUNNING with the last Tahoe in the tables. 

CSSH is kicking though. Got her own 40 LITRE DWC bucket, rooting like a mad thing, growing the way I like, easy to train... This is one freebie that is going to end up with me spending money... On more Delicious Seeds.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 31, 2013)

my 98 bubba is weak as shit, snapped a few branches doing nothing! also 20 days to clone! and im good at cloning lol thought i had a bad pheno but seems to be normal with bubba.


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 31, 2013)

yea i lst'd a bubba and one of the two biggest branches ended up snapping. when i run new strains i like to let it grow normally to see what it does then adjust after the first run if i decide to keep it around. ive got a notebook with notes, old school style, no computerized grow applications haha. ive actually neglected the lucky charms i have going right now but they seem to be doing ok after the slow start. i have a kosher kush that is probably 3x the size of the little lucky charms and they were both put in the dirt in the same week. i was expecting the bodhi lc to be more sativa in stature, but it looks like its going to keep short. the kosher kush is advertised as more indica but its growing like a typical sativa leaning og kush, viney and stretchy, less branching than my fire og kush but kind of similar. i have another plant growing that looks like the lucky charms, its a mexican seed, it smells unbelievably like lemons! just super lemon smell, no og style funk on the back end just pure lemon goody. i didnt clone it but i did pollinate it.






bubba kush home made s1.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 31, 2013)

nice real healthy


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 1, 2013)

That bubba looks great. Solid and healthy.


----------



## calicat (Aug 9, 2013)

im trying to get some time to come be a part of all this magic....

ive bitten off more than i can chew....

rebuilding my room, doing outdoor, replanting inside, and shucking seeds has really had an impact on my computer time... im gonna be slow but my heart is always here.

looks like the auction is back...

doc bob sent me this list of stock on hand:

apollo genius 1 x 11
blue tara 11 x 11
cheech wizard 9 x 11
dream lotus 44 x 11
dirty sanchez 2 x 11
drunken unicorn 2 x 11
dirty queen 6 x 11
fantasy island 5 x 11
goji og 44 x 11
jabbas stash 12 x 11
lotus larry 21 x 11
r.k.u. roadkill 43 x 11
lucky charms 15 x 11
prayer tower 22 x 11
snow leopard 32 x 11
tigers milk 47 x 11
watermelon hashplant 3 x 11
sunshine daydream 18 x 11
temple 2 x 11
instant karma 2 x 11
bubba kush x pakistani 1 x 11
__________________ From Breedbay


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 9, 2013)

Watermelon hashplant....Mmmmm


----------



## calicat (Aug 9, 2013)

Sounds yummy have you grown that out or similar to those genetics cool?


----------



## calicat (Aug 9, 2013)

Nvm I believe I have seen a grow of yours with Snow Leopard assuming Bodhi used his Uzbekistan hashplant.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 9, 2013)

Got a pack of Dream Beaver on the way too. Going to run that the second it gets here. Looks insanely dank.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Aug 9, 2013)

I have some Dream beaver 3.5 weeks in to flower. Looks to be the best yielding pack from bodhi that i have scored. finishing up some mothers milk and has a week to go. I have a pheno of the dream beaver that i have popped a bunch of seeds to find. crystally, good structure and looks like its gonna be what i have been looking for in regards to quality and yeild. 8 packs of bodhi beans to find this one plant but its a champ for sure. crystals out the fan leaves.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 9, 2013)

That is EXCELLENT to hear man! I will not complain about decent yields that's for sure. Trichs up the fans at 3 1/2 weeks, that's pretty killer. How does she smell at the moment?


----------



## Clankie (Aug 9, 2013)

if anyone else snagged the tranquil elephantizer: remix, i found a monster yielding (easy 1gpw) pheno of that. massive wands of gigantic dense buds of typical bodhi frost. probably the best yieldjng heavy indica i have grown.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 9, 2013)

Clankie said:


> if anyone else snagged the tranquil elephantizer: remix, i found a monster yielding (easy 1gpw) pheno of that. massive wands of gigantic dense buds of typical bodhi frost. probably the best yieldjng heavy indica i have grown.


 I've only seen it as sold out. Like soooo many Bodhi strains I would've loved to try. I guess I caught onto his work a bit late, only about a month ago I think he came onto my radar. I LOVE Bodhi's vibe and sense of humour. Seems like a fun dude, so I am having a great time supporting him!


----------



## Upstate2626 (Aug 9, 2013)

the super star dream beaver has that strawberry chem funk- just put 4 supersticious and 3 blueberry hill into flower a week ago so i may have a gem in those also but this dream beaver seems to be the real deal so far, popped over 125 beans over this last year from different breeders to get something special to run with and this may be it (or as close to it as i have found). Just finished up "good medicine" and it was more chemmy than the boss hogs i ran from cc- spoiled by dankness so trying to find something amazing to run with has been a chore as i have seen a few really good strains but non that had it all. Many good strains out there but few are exceptional. best wishes and good growing, i am keeping my fingers crossed and have gg grape puffs in the mail coming also to look through.


----------



## calicat (Aug 9, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> I have some Dream beaver 3.5 weeks in to flower. Looks to be the best yielding pack from bodhi that i have scored. finishing up some mothers milk and has a week to go. I have a pheno of the dream beaver that i have popped a bunch of seeds to find. crystally, good structure and looks like its gonna be what i have been looking for in regards to quality and yeild. 8 packs of bodhi beans to find this one plant but its a champ for sure. crystals out the fan leaves.


Hey Upstate im sure you have ran Goji Og. And if so what are your thoughts concerning snow lotus versus Appy Papi with the Nepal Og? I have not smoked my first appy papi in Tiger's Milk but will be yanking that down oh maybe 3-4weeks. So far with the Appy Papi I dig the closeness of the internodes versus the Jabba's Stash I ran two cycles ago. Has a skunky smell im assuming coming from Green Crack. And its packing the weight nicely cant wait to see it during the swell phase. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 9, 2013)

Clankie said:


> if anyone else snagged the tranquil elephantizer: remix, i found a monster yielding (easy 1gpw) pheno of that. massive wands of gigantic dense buds of typical bodhi frost. probably the best yieldjng heavy indica i have grown.


hmm, i believe i have 3 packs of these; how many seeds did you pop to find this pheno you speak of? and how was the smoke?


----------



## calicat (Aug 9, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> hmm, i believe i have 3 packs of these; how many seeds did you pop to find this pheno you speak of? and how was the smoke?


im jealous lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 9, 2013)

im a fuckin retard i havent grabbed any packs yet....


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 9, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> im a fuckin retard i havent grabbed any packs yet....


 thats how i feel lol! checked out my homies sunshine daydream. wowwweeeee . such a unique smell and glisten. hes an old school connesseur with years under his belt so im sure thats some of it , but he says bodhis genetics are " truly something special". heard hes an all around cool dude as well


----------



## HazeHeaven (Aug 9, 2013)

CoreyATX420 said:


> thats how i feel lol! checked out my homies sunshine daydream. wowwweeeee . such a unique smell and glisten. hes an old school connesseur with years under his belt so im sure thats some of it , but he says bodhis genetics are " truly something special". heard hes an all around cool dude as well


I've got 3 females of that Sunshine DD going now. 2 weeks into flower. Healthiest, strongest, greenest plants I've ever had. Only had room for 3. 3 popped in less than a day and got all fems. Hopefully the smoke quality is top notch like I suspect it will be. First time w/ Bodhi.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 9, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> the super star dream beaver has that strawberry chem funk- just put 4 supersticious and 3 blueberry hill into flower a week ago so i may have a gem in those also but this dream beaver seems to be the real deal so far, popped over 125 beans over this last year from different breeders to get something special to run with and this may be it (or as close to it as i have found). Just finished up "good medicine" and it was more chemmy than the boss hogs i ran from cc- spoiled by dankness so trying to find something amazing to run with has been a chore as i have seen a few really good strains but non that had it all. Many good strains out there but few are exceptional. best wishes and good growing, i am keeping my fingers crossed and have gg grape puffs in the mail coming also to look through.


 STRAWBERRY FUEL?!?! OH. MY. GOD. It must get your mouth watering every time you get a whiff. I can but hope and pray I get Strawberry Fuel damn that would be a treat


----------



## Upstate2626 (Aug 9, 2013)

calicat said:


> Hey Upstate im sure you have ran Goji Og. And if so what are your thoughts concerning snow lotus versus Appy Papi with the Nepal Og? I have not smoked my first appy papi in Tiger's Milk but will be yanking that down oh maybe 3-4weeks. So far with the Appy Papi I dig the closeness of the internodes versus the Jabba's Stash I ran two cycles ago. Has a skunky smell im assuming coming from Green Crack. And its packing the weight nicely cant wait to see it during the swell phase. Thanks in advance.


ummmm- imo, the appy crosses are denser and have a different flavor than the snow lotus crosses when comparing the goji to the mothers milk. both are good size plants but to be honest with ya- i like the appy x's better but thats just my opinion. i did get the frostiest plant of my life with the snow lotus pheno of the goji but it didnt have the heavy stone i was looking for. its crazy how much different the plants are with the same momma's but different dads. the mothers milk i can smell 1/2 way up the drive way when i get home, that bugs me out and i run 2 carbon filters- one in the room and one for exhaust. i am in a non-legal state an this bugs me out but it was for only the last 2 weeks of its life. your pheno hunting so its tough to fully compare them but the appy father has turned better yields so far for me. i did get one of the most og leaning plant of my life with the mothers milk, has to be the og side as one of them grew like a straight up vine but quality is comparable with the best of the best anywhere. not to knock the snow lotus x's but i am having fun with the appy. snow lotus x's- most seem to have a strawberrish smell where the appy has that chem funk. best wishes and good growing.


----------



## Clankie (Aug 9, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> hmm, i believe i have 3 packs of these; how many seeds did you pop to find this pheno you speak of? and how was the smoke?


five beans, thats it. slow veg growth but the tightest damn internodes, and then in flowering comes stretch accompanied by massive bud production. wide fat leaves and a heavy duty citrusy hash smell. great nighttime indica potency. very vigorous side branches, just as fat as the main. 





here is a pic from my first run of main stem (background) and a side branch.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Aug 10, 2013)

I always wanted to try his Dank Sinatra. Just so I can say I smoked Dank Sinatra. Also like to try his Temple. (ssh x Williams wonder) On a related note I did just score some Silver 99. It is Mr Nice SSH x C99. Cannot wait to see how they turn out. And they were the best price. Free! Yaaaa booooyyy!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 10, 2013)

Pepe le skunk said:


> I always wanted to try his Dank Sinatra. Just so I can say I smoked Dank Sinatra. Also like to try his Temple. (ssh x Williams wonder) On a related note I did just score some Silver 99. It is Mr Nice SSH x C99. Cannot wait to see how they turn out. And they were the best price. Free! Yaaaa booooyyy!


 Same here, the second I saw Dank Sinatra I wanted it. EPIC name LOL.


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 10, 2013)

What do you guys think is the most potent/fire bodhi gear?

So far I have heard tranquil elephantizer, rku, and white lotus... I have never grown/smoked any; just dream lotus and now ssdd.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

that landrace malwai gotta be up there!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 10, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> What do you guys think is the most potent/fire bodhi gear?
> 
> So far I have heard tranquil elephantizer, rku, and white lotus... I have never grown/smoked any; just dream lotus and now ssdd.


Black Triangle is no joke as well.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

black triangle= tough as hell to get!


----------



## baddfish99 (Aug 11, 2013)

DREAM LOTUS,

I popped two packs of Bodhi Dream Lotus and ended up with 10 females. These have all been cloned and will be moved from the back yard to my indoor grow room in hopes that I will have a one or two keepers.


----------



## baddfish99 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sunny D,
The two plants in the center of the picture are of Bodhi's Sunshine Daydream seedlings that I sprouted. They are each in a 10 gallon Geobag and are very bushy and suck up a lot of water. These are my first of the Appalachia crosses that I have grown out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 11, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> that landrace malwai gotta be up there!


 Yeah he's got the REAL one. He must've been there himself, most of the reefer up there is SHIT but the good one is beyond brilliant. Good ol' Cob weed. 
In Malawi they have this thing to wrap the herb in banana leaves and cure it that way, called 'Malawi Cobs', I can tell you good Cob weed will put you out for half a day, seriously. 
Magical place, everybody should visit Lake Malawi at least once in their lives!!!


----------



## baddfish99 (Aug 11, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> What do you guys think is the most potent/fire bodhi gear?
> 
> So far I have heard tranquil elephantizer, rku, and white lotus... I have never grown/smoked any; just dream lotus and now ssdd.


My RKU was a very potent heavy Indica with purple hues. I ran 4 females and one plant was an absolute brain melter. All four females were good enough for me to run the clones outdoor this year!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 11, 2013)

I put my RKU into storage, every grow, report and pic I've seen has convinced me she is a really special lady. So I am saving her for a special mission, will still figure it out, but I am thinking outdoors, HUGE planters, massive TREES.


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 11, 2013)

baddfish99 said:


> View attachment 2771309View attachment 2771308View attachment 2771310View attachment 2771311View attachment 2771312
> 
> DREAM LOTUS,
> 
> I popped two packs of Bodhi Dream Lotus and ended up with 10 females. These have all been cloned and will be moved from the back yard to my indoor grow room in hopes that I will have a one or two keepers.


Not very much branching on the Dream Lotus... mine were the same way.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Aug 14, 2013)

A quick heads up to the other "b" heads out there - restock at the mug shop, they just added 80 tranquil elephant packs, 20 silver mountain and 30 golden triangle this morning. Uhhhh! Gonna watch stock levels and may try out the Golden Triangle and Tranquil Elephant. Looks like I am gonna have to sling some nuggets to buy beans again. Seems to be a routine and I still have GG Grape Puff in shipping from my order a week ago. Too many choices and not enough time to try em all, bet lots of us are in that situation. Best wishes and good growing.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 14, 2013)

Just so everyone is aware, the tranquil elephantizer that dropped is NOT the remix but the original made with ndn's 88g13/hp male. 

I haven't seen this version available for over a year and it should be a good one for those interested.


----------



## calicat (Aug 15, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> Just so everyone is aware, the tranquil elephantizer that dropped is NOT the remix but the original made with ndn's 88g13/hp male.
> 
> I haven't seen this version available for over a year and it should be a good one for those interested.


Thank you I noticed that. I have not ran anything in years with 88'G13/Hp.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Aug 15, 2013)

Anyone know what makes the Golden Triangle? No info on site at mug shop.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 15, 2013)

Golden Triangle is Appalachia (tres dawg x green crack) x Triangle Kush


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 18, 2013)

anyone know when that harlequin promo starts? im not missing out this time!


----------



## calicat (Aug 18, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> anyone know when that harlequin promo starts? im not missing out this time!


Never knew they were going to have one. Is that at mug shop? And would it be the herijuana x good medicine?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 18, 2013)

says bodhi took 3 high cbd good medicine males and crossed to harlequin, also said to be untested feebie(like i give a shit) lol, as to be for a promo coming up. up at the tude


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 18, 2013)

The promo will probably start the day my beans arrive, just like they got re-stocked on some Bodhi gear just after I placed my order lol... So watch out for that in the next 3 days. If it pans out that way, I will have to just laugh my ass off... Another order and wifey dear will not be all that impressed hehehehhe... Then again, she eventually does get over it so....


----------



## calicat (Aug 18, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> The promo will probably start the day my beans arrive, just like they got re-stocked on some Bodhi gear just after I placed my order lol... So watch out for that in the next 3 days. If it pans out that way, I will have to just laugh my ass off... Another order and wifey dear will not be all that impressed hehehehhe... Then again, she eventually does get over it so....


Lol I could not tell you how many times that has happened to me bean wise.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Aug 18, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> says bodhi took 3 high cbd good medicine males and crossed to harlequin, also said to be untested feebie(like i give a shit) lol, as to be for a promo coming up. up at the tude


Thanks for the heads up. Even though I told myself I wouldn't be buying anymore seeds, I'll be looking to jump on that promo. I see the Harlequin BX is listed as "out of stock" right now.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 19, 2013)

im pulling an allnighter for this one if i gotta


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 19, 2013)

Parcel just cleared customs... 2 more days before my first run with Bodhi gear, can't wait to get the Dream Beaver going my oh my...


----------



## calicat (Aug 19, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Parcel just cleared customs... 2 more days before my first run with Bodhi gear, can't wait to get the Dream Beaver going my oh my...


Hope you do a journal. I believe it was upstate that strain is amazing in many ways.


----------



## calicat (Aug 19, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> im pulling an allnighter for this one if i gotta


Some of you are fortunate that can do that. I work graveyards and for me to get a drop on some of you I would have to call in sick or request vacation ahead of time lol.


----------



## GODWORK (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't know if its just me....but Pura Vida grows SLOOOOOW as fuck....I wasn't expecting this..


----------



## calicat (Aug 19, 2013)

GODWORK said:


> I don't know if its just me....but Pura Vida grows SLOOOOOW as fuck....I wasn't expecting this..


Y
You might have a Hollywood pure kush pheno that can be a slow vegger because appy when in veg is quite prolific. I am not sure on this but I believe a marshmellow pheno comes from the hpk if so consider yourself lucky.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 19, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Parcel just cleared customs... 2 more days before my first run with Bodhi gear, can't wait to get the Dream Beaver going my oh my...


Ditto. I just got a package last week with my Dream Lotus beans. Never ran Bodhi before either.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 19, 2013)

ill be runnin some shit soon, doesnt attitude have a mobile app yet? should be able to pull a pack on the graveyard, i would find a way if i had to work for someone!


----------



## calicat (Aug 19, 2013)

Good suggestion may want to mention it to them because they are a company that entertains positive feedback.


----------



## GODWORK (Aug 19, 2013)

calicat said:


> Y
> You might have a Hollywood pure kush pheno that can be a slow vegger because appy when in veg is quite prolific. I am not sure on this but I believe a marshmellow pheno comes from the hpk if so consider yourself lucky.


where did you hear about the marshmellow pheno????


----------



## GODWORK (Aug 19, 2013)

Okay...I got the info I needed on the hpk ...green lucky charms is the key odor


----------



## calicat (Aug 20, 2013)

GODWORK said:


> where did you hear about the marshmellow pheno????


On breedbay by one grower. Now this I totally know exists with lucky charms there is a marshmellow pheno which I don't have my 4 Lucky Charms smells skunky ( one pending sex).


----------



## Clankie (Aug 20, 2013)

GODWORK said:


> I don't know if its just me....but Pura Vida grows SLOOOOOW as fuck....I wasn't expecting this..


how do you veg? how many do you have? i've never done HPK, but there is a recessive appy pheno i have found that is slow vegging , but produces amazing results, i have found these phenos in ssdd and prayer tower.


----------



## calicat (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey clankie gotta question for ya did you notice with prayer tower that it sexes slightly longer than versus RKU and Lucky Charms? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Clankie (Aug 20, 2013)

calicat said:


> Hey clankie gotta question for ya did you notice with prayer tower that it sexes slightly longer than versus RKU and Lucky Charms? Thanks in advance.


oh yeah, she aint in a hurry. she'll take her time blooming too, but the end result is a lemon candy super trancey sativa. good stuff.


----------



## calicat (Aug 20, 2013)

Whoa right on. Just gotta exercise a little more patience.


----------



## calicat (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh almost forgot was meaning to ask you this Clankie months ago. I created an account for the auction portion of cannazon( I think that's the one lol) but I cant visit the area. Have not tried in about a month. Any thoughts? thanks again in advance.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 20, 2013)

Gonna have to get some of that Elephant Tranquilizer. 

Sadness. Planted 4 white lotus, all male. Gonna have to throw in the other beans now.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Aug 21, 2013)

For the guys doing the dream lotus and dream beaver- those strains grew well for me. Dream lotus sativa phenos were great smoke and worked with my brain chemistry very well, always seemed to be blasted with a huge smile on my face, super clear high. Cant wait for my monster outdoor plant of it to finish, ummm more dream lotus! My dream beavers are still doing well and are good size plants for sure, one of them is gonna be the best yielding Bodhi strain I have run to date, on the other hand- I have like 3 or 4 Supersticious flowering and man is that a slow vegger. To me it reminds me of a sensi star more than anything else in its pedigree. SS is covered in trics but compared to all the other "B" strains I have done- by far the most indica and is a slow grower. The SS also threw me a couple nanners at week 2-3 and I ended up with some beans forming on my Dream Beaver. Only see like 3-4 beans starting but.......... may take a pic this coming week, dont have the killer cameras some of you guys do and dont have any interest in a grow journal with so many strains running now. Taking a break from cracking Bodhi beans for the first time in a year and cracked a pack of GG Grape Puff 2 days ago. I dont hear too much bad about Bodhi or Gage Green and hope I get lucky again. Best wishes and good growing!


----------



## Upstate2626 (Aug 21, 2013)

^^^ i do wanna say that the Dream Beavers/supersticious/Blueberry Hills are the first strains I have grow using Aptus products in addition to my standard organics. After using Aptus for a couple weeks, man did those stems get rock hard, had trouble super cropping it b/c of the stems being so solid. Also have had good results from the Blueberry Hill freebies, looks like a solid strain to me but only 4 weeks in flowering with it but the buds are coming along nicely with nice trich development. Its a waiting game for the next 5 weeks...... til then I guess I will puff on this Mothers Milk.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 21, 2013)

Had a friend introduce me to Bodhi at icmag. I am impressed and paying attention. Obviously genetics worth having in ones collection from what ive seen its top notch!


----------



## Upstate2626 (Aug 21, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Had a friend introduce me to Bodhi at icmag. I am impressed and paying attention. Obviously genetics worth having in ones collection from what ive seen its top notch!


IMO- I would rather be a bad grower with amazing genetics than a good grower with crap genetics. Best wishes.


----------



## GODWORK (Aug 21, 2013)

golden triangle & pura vida don't throw pre flowers like other strains do...I can loupe the pre flowers & cull far ahead of time on most of the strains I have done in 1-1/2 weeks of 12/12....all I can tell you is WAIT,,,I tossed 2 plants I thought were/ looked male...1 ogk & 1 PVida...the PV took 2 weeks after 12/12 to spit "spears"... then the late bloomers started to pop pre flowers a week after that ...& after 2 wks...2 other suspected males popped out pistils....be careful


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 21, 2013)

Couple people had mentioned the waiting on males. My singular goji was like that. She takes two weeks even after cloning, to start her stretch (which can be ridiculous) and throw out pistils.
Now the white lotuses were about two weeks in flower and were forming nanners. Not a single female pistil to be found. Resinous bastards for male plants


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 21, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> I dont hear too much bad about Bodhi or Gage Green and hope I get lucky again. Best wishes and good growing!


I have been following many GGG grows on here. I can tell you they all are excellent. Seems like a choice made by those 'in the know' I am yet to see anything but seriously experienced growers go with GGG. All that grow their gear wing it's praises. And if a company gets that kind of reputation amongst the elite growers of this world, I'd say your money is well spent with them. If you are interested, Gandalf is busy testing some Gage Green gear and has tons of GGG-porn. BEAUTIFUL stuff, I think you will be very happy with them. After Bodhi I will run Breeder's Boutique gear, then I am also going for Gage, I am a 'save the best for last' kinda guy


----------



## calicat (Aug 21, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> For the guys doing the dream lotus and dream beaver- those strains grew well for me. Dream lotus sativa phenos were great smoke and worked with my brain chemistry very well, always seemed to be blasted with a huge smile on my face, super clear high. Cant wait for my monster outdoor plant of it to finish, ummm more dream lotus! My dream beavers are still doing well and are good size plants for sure, one of them is gonna be the best yielding Bodhi strain I have run to date, on the other hand- I have like 3 or 4 Supersticious flowering and man is that a slow vegger. To me it reminds me of a sensi star more than anything else in its pedigree. SS is covered in trics but compared to all the other "B" strains I have done- by far the most indica and is a slow grower. The SS also threw me a couple nanners at week 2-3 and I ended up with some beans forming on my Dream Beaver. Only see like 3-4 beans starting but.......... may take a pic this coming week, dont have the killer cameras some of you guys do and dont have any interest in a grow journal with so many strains running now. Taking a break from cracking Bodhi beans for the first time in a year and cracked a pack of GG Grape Puff 2 days ago. I dont hear too much bad about Bodhi or Gage Green and hope I get lucky again. Best wishes and good growing!


Gotta question for ya on superstitious? With your experience so far with that strain you stated that the presence of the sensi star shines through versus the other components of the Stevie Wonder. My actual question to you is the sensi star Bodhi uses is it reminiscent of Paradise Seeds pre 95 SS? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Aug 21, 2013)

I wish I could answer that question for ya Calicat but I havent got any experience with the ole original SensiStar. I tried it around 2004-2005 and it was a good strain for me in an aeroflow given a 2 week veg I could bet on having 1oz head nugs on each plant. My buddy ran it forever and made lots of $ off that one plant but it has since been lost due to ex-girlfriends and spidermites (both suck IMO!). He tried it again in late 2011 and said he didnt find a "true" keeper in the fem pack. Looking at Stevie Wonders pedigree- it lists Trainwreck, SensiStar, Blueberry, Bubba. I dont see any trainwreck in em, no hints of blueberry, maybe a touch of Bubba with its slow veg but its smell and structure just remind me of the SensiStar, maybe that nanner came from the Trainwreck influence? Lol. I wish I had that ole SensiStar from 1995 but I didnt discover my green thumb until 1999, wasted my first 1.5 years on bagseed and handouts from friends.


----------



## calicat (Aug 21, 2013)

you guys are awesome!

i think this is the most positive friendly canna thread on the web....

ive been lost in this years outdoor vortex, cloning every plant and repotting all the females, plus all the inside work has left me toasted at the end of the day, i do human kids in the morning and plant kindgom in the day, internet in the wee hours....

i sent in 50 packs of dirty sanchez today, renamed to dirty ortega... i guess i did not know the true definition of dirty sanchez, i knew it was dirty but i did not know it involved poop...lol

im going to have my wife list the breedbay left over stock as bins, we will see how she does, i just dont have enough time to do the listing right now, all the descriptions and details have to be re-uploaded, so shes gonna help.... 

the first clones will drop at santa cruz mountain naturals in a few weeks.....

my new mom and dad rooms are done, and the seed chamber will be christened as soon as i can pot up some clones, the first run will be my long prophecized indica projects and remixes using the new deadly g f3 male...

if i can get over this hump i should be able to hang out again by the new moon....

thank you for all the good vibes, amazing plants, awesome pics, grow knowledge, and stand up comedy....

i love it! from Breedbay


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 21, 2013)

i once named some herb dingleberry haze. scary part is people wanted it! more than one person.....lol


----------



## yung420 (Aug 21, 2013)

Awesome thread...didn't know much about bodhi till these goji og freebies. The veg alone showed me that his gear was major, so I grabbed some sunshine daydream hoping for the best next go round. But this goji og seems to be the og pheno and is the smelliest most responsive out of this run. Wondering if anyone knows what to expect from this one pheno???


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 21, 2013)

when they had the promo giving out the goji, it was the only reason i ordered. then my 1st package got snatched. got the reship but only freebie missing was the bodhi goji freebie.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 21, 2013)

I've smoked some ridiculously strong Sensi Star Cali.

Can't say much more than that. Haven't grown it. Would if I could find a cut of what I smoked.


----------



## calicat (Aug 22, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> when they had the promo giving out the goji, it was the only reason i ordered. then my 1st package got snatched. got the reship but only freebie missing was the bodhi goji freebie.


I would have been soooo pissed.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 24, 2013)

so i ran the 12 silver mountains. was SURE i had 5 females 3 males i wanted to keep an eye on (including AN INCREDIBLY stinky one in veg) and one that i was unsure about.

i killed 3 off cause i was sure they were unsatisfactory males.

well out of the 3 males i was sure of that i kept only 1 was a male.

the incredibly stinky one was female......

wtf I'm usually spot on using pre flowers?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 24, 2013)

lol woops!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 24, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> so i ran the 12 silver mountains. was SURE i had 5 females 3 males i wanted to keep an eye on (including AN INCREDIBLY stinky one in veg) and one that i was unsure about.
> 
> i killed 3 off cause i was sure they were unsatisfactory males.
> 
> ...


 I had that happen the other way around. Looked like perfect female preflowers. Then they turned into leaves, the 'preflowers' and then they sprung balls under the leaves. A true facepalm moment for me that was.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 24, 2013)

Ethiopian Highland- Bodhi release

I was blessed with two females this round-2/2

Pheno #1- this is the shorty

Pheno #2- the tall slender lady

I've read that the short pheno is the quick finisher and more desireable of the lines expression while the taller longer flowering are not as fine... 

we'll see...














these are being flowered indoors...i like to put the bitches outside for photos.....


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 24, 2013)

that is some serious sativa action. if you vegged that outdoors damn she is a tall lady!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 24, 2013)

yeah.... I'm growing a lot of pure sativa hybrids from worked heirloom or landrace genetics...

Bodhi's homie SnowHigh has some really exotic shit! 

my 2 ethiopians are currently being flowered with 3 golden tiger (malawi x thai- ace) and 4 panama blacks (BCO black haze x Panama red- SnowHigh)...

should be a psychedelic winter...


----------



## calicat (Aug 25, 2013)

With my bonsai mother project, I obtained two RKU females leaning to blackberrywidow phenos. 11 cuttings were taken from RKU A and RKU B. The 4 lucky charms that survived the heatwave ended up female. The Prayer tower ended up being male. Here is my all star of the project a lucky charm I will keep and I plan on keeping another female.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 25, 2013)

thats a beauty cali cat. super tangled. those can turn into huge yielders!

so snow high and bodhi are tight?

I'm just noticing some of Snowhighs stuff and was wondering how legit it was.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 25, 2013)

BADASS pics, all of them. Calicat, the RKU looks wonderful, saving my pack for the right time  Just popped the Dream Beaver, will keep all of you updated as it progresses...


----------



## calicat (Aug 25, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> thats a beauty cali cat. super tangled. those can turn into huge yielders!
> 
> so snow high and bodhi are tight?
> 
> I'm just noticing some of Snowhighs stuff and was wondering how legit it was.


Not quite sure on snowhigh. Is that a Colorado based company.? Another Colorado company that pumps some good stuff is 303 seeds but personally never tried them just hear good reviews about them. They are always sold out though lol.


----------



## calicat (Aug 25, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> BADASS pics, all of them. Calicat, the RKU looks wonderful, saving my pack for the right time  Just popped the Dream Beaver, will keep all of you updated as it progresses...


Ty and i'll hold you to the progress of your dream beaver lol j/k.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 25, 2013)

Hope I'm not intruding too bad.. any of y'all have any experience with sunshine daydream? Maybe a couple finished pics you could put up right quick? I'm gonna be ordering my first seeds ever pretty soon. I've been looking at strains for a good 6 months. I figure I'll get something from bodhi, good prices and seem to be good weed.... so any info one could offer would be appreciated


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 25, 2013)

I am VERY interested in 100 percent Made in USA genetics. I will definitely be looking up the Colorado based companies, thanks for the heads-up. You guys have no idea how much 'bud envy' you cause us peeps that have to depend on Dutch and Spanish samey-samey weed all the time. 
I would love to travel to the USA simply to buy elite clones and take tissue-cultures, grow them out of the petri-dish when I get home kinda thing. All I need is a few living cells, and the DNA will take care of the rest. OK well a nice sterile facility to do it in would also be a little something I'd need but I am sure there will be a good mycologist or two around with the laminated flow tables etc I'd need... That's the dream for me for sure. Would give my right leg to do that LOL...


----------



## calicat (Aug 25, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Hope I'm not intruding too bad.. any of y'all have any experience with sunshine daydream? Maybe a couple finished pics you could put up right quick? I'm gonna be ordering my first seeds ever pretty soon. I've been looking at strains for a good 6 months. I figure I'll get something from bodhi, good prices and seem to be good weed.... so any info one could offer would be appreciated


Of course your not . I myself lost one ssdd during a heatwave amongst other beans. All I can tell you about that strain is it contains a special phenotype dubbed the butter phenotype. I believe coolkid had it but don't quote me on that. Bodhi said if you are blessed with the phenos leaning to bubbashine it will yield well for an indy. Might want to check out breedbay and see some of Gu's and I think strayfox reports on that particular strain. Those cats produce extremely thorough and insightful reports. Best of luck.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 25, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> thats a beauty cali cat. super tangled. those can turn into huge yielders!
> 
> so snow high and bodhi are tight?
> 
> I'm just noticing some of Snowhighs stuff and was wondering how legit it was.


Snow and Bodhi are friends, hence Snowhigh releases with Bodhi mother cuts (Goji Purple Fire Thai w/ Bodhi's mother cut & Bodhi's Oaxanan spear x Angola red)....

SnowHigh is based out of SoCal like Bodhi and has a genetic library that would make Neville and Sam the Skunkman giddy....

dood has landrace genetic connections all over the world, and has rigorous breeding practices...

i pretty much have only purchased Bodhi genetics for the last 2 years until I found Snow's gear....now, I'm all about SnowHigh!


----------



## calicat (Aug 25, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am VERY interested in 100 percent Made in USA genetics. I will definitely be looking up the Colorado based companies, thanks for the heads-up. You guys have no idea how much 'bud envy' you cause us peeps that have to depend on Dutch and Spanish samey-samey weed all the time.
> I would love to travel to the USA simply to buy elite clones and take tissue-cultures, grow them out of the petri-dish when I get home kinda thing. All I need is a few living cells, and the DNA will take care of the rest. OK well a nice sterile facility to do it in would also be a little something I'd need but I am sure there will be a good mycologist or two around with the laminated flow tables etc I'd need... That's the dream for me for sure. Would give my right leg to do that LOL...


I was under the impression you were based on US soil. Guess that is what I get when I assume lol.


----------



## calicat (Aug 25, 2013)

I just looked briefly when HGK mentioned them. I saw grape krush cross from dj short. That was discontinued correct?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 25, 2013)

calicat said:


> I just looked briefly when HGK mentioned them. I saw grape krush cross from dj short. That was discontinued correct?


Yeah, SnowHigh has a few dj short grape krush hybrids along with a grape krush f3 release (that i think were freebies?)... 

I have two purple pantera's running right now that uses his grape krush f2 male... Both are looking really fat and hardy.

edit: dj short no longer produces grape krush... a least not that i'm aware.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 25, 2013)

calicat said:


> I was under the impression you were based on US soil. Guess that is what I get when I assume lol.


 I wish mate! South African born and bred, but incredibly influenced by U.S cannabis culture, much more so than Dutch or any other. My dream holiday is going to see the Emerald Triangle for myself, sampling some acid in San Fran, and then taking in the desert scenery on the way to go see friends in Oregon, then more road-trippin' till I reach Florida, before making my way to MExico playing a few outdoor festivals around Puerto Vallarta and then on down to Brazil and Chile... Been dreaming that up for YEARS.


----------



## calicat (Aug 25, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I wish mate! South African born and bred, but incredibly influenced by U.S cannabis culture, much more so than Dutch or any other. My dream holiday is going to see the Emerald Triangle for myself, sampling some acid in San Fran, and then taking in the desert scenery on the way to go see friends in Oregon, then more road-trippin' till I reach Florida, before making my way to MExico playing a few outdoor festivals around Puerto Vallarta and then on down to Brazil and Chile... Been dreaming that up for YEARS.


That's pretty awesome. Im sure your dreams will be realized the travelling part .


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 25, 2013)

Dont' forget Seattle bro! 

We got the greens for sure...hehehe


----------



## calicat (Aug 25, 2013)

Since WA just passed their legalization. I had a question for ya cool. Lets say you use cannabis for recreational or medicinal purpose. If you got hurt at work and it was not a state or federal job could you still be dismissed if your employer requested a drug test and you failed?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 25, 2013)

short answer is yes. 

If you fail, you can get fired... even for a now legal substance....

some people just aren't willing to let go.... it takes time.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 25, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Hope I'm not intruding too bad.. any of y'all have any experience with sunshine daydream? Maybe a couple finished pics you could put up right quick? I'm gonna be ordering my first seeds ever pretty soon. I've been looking at strains for a good 6 months. I figure I'll get something from bodhi, good prices and seem to be good weed.... so any info one could offer would be appreciated


i ran two SSDD, one was a runt and culled after a few weeks in flower.... the one i did run (a few times) had a nice chemmy berry terpene profile, very frosty, medium yield.... she was not the famed butter cut.... ultimately not a keeper, she was still a very nice plant. I still have 1 1/2 pack left to do a little more digging once i have time... sorry i don't have a more in depth experience to share. best of luck!


----------



## HazeHeaven (Aug 25, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> i ran two SSDD, one was a runt and culled after a few weeks in flower.... the one i did run (a few times) had a nice chemmy berry terpene profile, very frosty, medium yield.... she was not the famed butter cut.... ultimately not a keeper, she was still a very nice plant. I still have 1 1/2 pack left to do a little more digging once i have time... sorry i don't have a more in depth experience to share. best of luck!
> 
> View attachment 2791133


I have 3 SSDD flowering right now and they definitely aren't runts. Pretty tall plants that are super healthy and prospering. Never had any seeds that popped as quickly as they did. Had room for 3 and all 3 turned out to be female. Looking very good so far. Haven't heard much in the way of smoke reports but Bodhi's description sounds fantastic. Can't wait to see how they turn out which will be early-mid October.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Aug 25, 2013)

I am awaiting my SSDD from the Tude. It is in ISC La as we speak. I lost my last order to customs. Since it is a numbers game, I hope it's not my turn again. The stealth insurance is great, as long as your selection isn't sold out at re-ship. This butter pheno sounds interesting. Don't know if I'll find it in one pack, but I will be labeling cuttings and paying attention. 
Some strains I run without ever taking cuttings. Just, "one and done". This SSDD seems worthy of attention!


----------



## yung420 (Aug 25, 2013)

Anybody grown his Goji Og and got the og pheno. Wanted to know what to expect and how long did ya flower for???


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 25, 2013)

Just germed two Goji Og. Hoping one is female. I would actually rather see the strawberry pheno with the red leaves or the one pheno that has dark red pistils with a bit of red in the bud.


----------



## Clankie (Aug 25, 2013)

i have an OG pheno of the goji. i dont keep to close of tabs on flowering time, but its def 8 weeks or a low 9 for me in hydro. prob a low 8.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 26, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> Dont' forget Seattle bro!
> 
> We got the greens for sure...hehehe


 The Birthplace Of Grunge... Of COURSE! I want to see Pearl Jam perform in Seattle. That would kick ASSSSSSSSS. My wife was in Seattle and reckons she toked the strongest herb of her life there so I believe you on the green mate


----------



## calicat (Aug 26, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> The Birthplace Of Grunge... Of COURSE! I want to see Pearl Jam perform in Seattle. That would kick ASSSSSSSSS. My wife was in Seattle and reckons she toked the strongest herb of her life there so I believe you on the green mate


I hear they have great places to eat there. I myself never have been there. Maybe in future since my oldest sibling lives in outskirts of Portland.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 26, 2013)

My goji seems to lean og but ill have to take a photo for you guys and gals to judge. Haven't had a chance to sample as I lost a flowering one to heat. She's got stretch and is a lanky gal.


----------



## calicat (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh hey Clankie I have a question for ya. On dank Bidz they have a trainwreck IBL and says its Breeder's Choice. Is that the Breeder's Choice from Sannies? Thanks in advance. Clankie


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hope you don't mind if I answer....

BCO is breeders choice organization. They offer many landrace genetics as well as a trainwreck IBL...

Look-up origin organics for a look at their line-up...

I've only read if good stuff from these guys....


----------



## calicat (Aug 26, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> Hope you don't mind if I answer....
> 
> BCO is breeders choice organization. They offer many landrace genetics as well as a trainwreck IBL...
> 
> ...


Heck no of course not especially from you. You have provided me a lot of information concerning Bodhi and other companies. Thanks again and to be honest kind of apprehensive to look at their actual lineup because then I am certain I'll try to covet their gear as well. Thanks again man for your continued help.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 26, 2013)

I need to give Bodhi a try. I have Sunshine Daydream, Lucky Charms, and Blueberry Hill in the vault right now.


----------



## kaloconnection (Aug 26, 2013)

yung420 said:


> Anybody grown his Goji Og and got the og pheno. Wanted to know what to expect and how long did ya flower for???


I saw that spacebound had a pheno that was something like 11 weeks! but he did say the smoke was amazing and worth it.


----------



## calicat (Aug 26, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> I saw that spacebound had a pheno that was something like 11 weeks! but he did say the smoke was amazing and worth it.


My snow lotus dom pheno is gonna be an 11 week strain. It smells of pine and the terminal ends are heavy. At the third week of flower had to start staking for support and not because the arms were flimsy.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 26, 2013)

hey calicat, 

here is the link for BCO's making of trainwreck Ibl....

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/test-bed-strain-guides/10589-making-wreck-seedline.html?mode=linear#post139932


----------



## calicat (Aug 26, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> hey calicat,
> 
> here is the link for BCO's making of trainwreck Ibl....
> 
> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/test-bed-strain-guides/10589-making-wreck-seedline.html?mode=linear#post139932


Thank you once again


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 26, 2013)

calicat said:


> My snow lotus dom pheno is gonna be an 11 week strain. It smells of pine and the terminal ends are heavy. At the third week of flower had to start staking for support and not because the arms were flimsy.


Pic?

How do you tell which pheno it is btw?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 26, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> I saw that spacebound had a pheno that was something like 11 weeks! but he did say the smoke was amazing and worth it.





calicat said:


> My snow lotus dom pheno is gonna be an 11 week strain. It smells of pine and the terminal ends are heavy. At the third week of flower had to start staking for support and not because the arms were flimsy.


my keeper out of 5 females finishes at 9wks, she was the only shorty of the bunch...my runner-up finished at 11wks, and the other 3 phenos were 9-10 weeks...


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pic?
> 
> How do you tell which pheno it is btw?


snow lotus dom plants are decribed as the most squat and often red stemmed.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 26, 2013)

i know for a fact if you go through the breedbay bodhi release thread he posted a picture of two goji og's in veg, side be side from seed, each displaying there respected phenotypes.... search and you will find your pic...lol


----------



## calicat (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey Cool damn those pictures (well not all of them) look exactly the e-32 cut I use to have back in 2001. Thanks and hmmm debating whether or not to do an outright purchase lol.


----------



## calicat (Aug 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pic?
> 
> How do you tell which pheno it is btw?


I'll probably post a pic here in about 4 weeks and the tiger's milk in about 3 weeks. For my assessment of pheno I go by overall structure of plant, feeding requirements, smell of stem and leaves, crystal formation, and appearance of flowers etc. . Whatever ends up being dominant profile it is because it met the aforementioned parameters more so than the other lineage.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 26, 2013)

very cool Cali!

I've only had wreck hybrids, but i have some friends that ran her for years that swear by here migraine curing abilities.... great in crosses


----------



## yung420 (Aug 26, 2013)

Now I know I have the Og pheno, mine is short. I topped her once and got 5 colas but they started off real thin like but starting on week 4 of flower they began to thicken and the frost came out of nowhere. Smells like a small touch of citrus berries with an overall chemmy fuel smell. Can't wait till this is done. Peace


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Aug 26, 2013)

Okay, I have to jump in because my order just cleared customs and SSDD is on the way!
I am too lazy to dig back that many pages, but do I recall mention of a "Butter Pheno"?
Sunshine Daydream sounds awesome!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 26, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> i know for a fact if you go through the breedbay bodhi release thread he posted a picture of two goji og's in veg, side be side from seed, each displaying there respected phenotypes.... search and you will find your pic...lol


No search feature and 650 pages.. fricken A!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> No search feature and 650 pages.. fricken A!


It's a good read, but yeah.... It was long when I caught up 2 years ago....lol! 

pretty much a daily blog I check now, hard to say how long ago this pics were posted....

I would say pic was in the last year (narrows down about 400 pages...lol)


----------



## little butch (Aug 26, 2013)

Out here in the wilds of Nebraska, I've had no experience with Bodhi seeds. sure would like to. A coincidence though that my fav grow store in the capital city is named Bodhi's Organic Garden Center. They are part of Sunlight supply inc. www.sunlight supply.com 
If there are any of you unfortunate folks like me who are over 100 miles from anything better than an earl may, hit the web site and request a catalog. 360 pages of EVERYTHING. Peace & be kind.


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 27, 2013)

2/8 female sunshine daydream... sad times.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 27, 2013)

Oi..was it good though? Or not finished....either way I'm really digging his genetics, I've only ever grown 20 week sativas and am very excited for the change


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 27, 2013)

whatz up fellas finally picked me up some bodhi gear, superstious cant wait to see what he can do


----------



## HazeHeaven (Aug 27, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> 2/8 female sunshine daydream... sad times.


I popped 3 and got 3 females. Funny how that works out. I've had other strains that I've had terrible luck with but others were blessed. Those SSDD are lucking great 4 weeks into flowering.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 27, 2013)

bodhi prices just jumped 10 bux on the tude... hate a good price gauge! fucking lame....be looking at banks with cheaper or even the original prices, any suggestions?


----------



## tree king (Aug 27, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> bodhi prices just jumped 10 bux on the tude... hate a good price gauge! fucking lame....be looking at banks with cheaper or even the original prices, any suggestions?


damn thats garbage. that order i made yesterday was perfect timing i got lucky


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 27, 2013)

looks like prices jumped with more then B...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 27, 2013)

bman. & his.
enlightened lighting to the pocket distress syndrome.

for $75 when do i get a11 ? 

im beating off into these paper towels i stole from work (for germing seeds) so much now i got a gorilla arm just waiting on these.

thats a jack on the tude's part.

i bet they figure you (we) pay for all these lost packages.

me.
left with little options for buying seeds.

sos , tude, sannie, seed creepo, hemp depot...
all got the good & bad that go with this biz.

im sick of it. prefer to trade with peeps in my own network.

safer.
cheaper.
always get my beans.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 27, 2013)

bman putting out fem critical+ , w. widow , & hollands hope crosses any day now.

lol.

just playing.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 27, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> im beating off into these paper towels i stole from work (for germing seeds) so much now i got a gorilla arm just waiting on these.


busy sig'in myself. ^ 
ahem. cough cough. what. 

& while i have u all distracted.

a11 drops.

y'all looking over there ====>

score ! 2 packs for me.

tactics , like a anal beads , i use them.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 27, 2013)

I never thought about the lost packages. Ten bucks says the little Dutch dude with glasses who doesn't even smoke that runs the tudes books was like "if we sell so many packs 10% higher then we make it all back. We will make eleventy million instead of ten million!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 27, 2013)

he's the other other bean counter.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 28, 2013)

damn not the custys fault they ship like dumb fucks! dont we already pay a tax for guaranteed ship? now another tax...fucking weak!


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 28, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Oi..was it good though? Or not finished....either way I'm really digging his genetics, I've only ever grown 20 week sativas and am very excited for the change


Just flipped to 12/12 a week or two ago... better be good!


----------



## Upstate2626 (Aug 28, 2013)

I noticed them upping their prices, beat a dollar this has to do with them having to make up for "lost" shipments. Instead of the mug shop taking a hit, they simply are passing it on to their customers like lots of businesses do. Is it just me or has the 'tude been jacking up prices a bunch this last year? Rare Dankness, Bodhi, Gage Green.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 28, 2013)

it seems as banks pass the popularity torch someone takes note and tries to milk out an extra few shillings.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 28, 2013)

Personally I think the prices went up due to either bodhi or the tude taking notice of the influx of buyers, and wanting more money. I believe he even mentions this in the strain description of lucky charms, I still think his genetics are priced pretty good.. I think the closure on the 12th through whatever is probly about all the seizures.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 28, 2013)

The description of Lucky Charms hasn't changed in over a year...lol

I doubt Bodhi raised prices, the most logical anwser is the Tude is losing bucks to snagge packages and raised prices in there better sellers....

My 2 cents.


----------



## calicat (Aug 28, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> I noticed them upping their prices, beat a dollar this has to do with them having to make up for "lost" shipments. Instead of the mug shop taking a hit, they simply are passing it on to their customers like lots of businesses do. Is it just me or has the 'tude been jacking up prices a bunch this last year? Rare Dankness, Bodhi, Gage Green.


Nope they have.


----------



## calicat (Aug 28, 2013)

Do you guys know if it is a shared loss? For instance 50% to the seedbank and 50% to breeder/seed company?


----------



## Clankie (Aug 28, 2013)

prices seem to have stayed the same other places. probably more to do with the tude. i was not impressed with their stealth on my last order. the package just screamed 'open me!'


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 28, 2013)

the tude is slipping... how hard is it to ship stealth?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 28, 2013)

was just looking at their freebies, boss hog was at 140 2 days ago, they raised that shit to 160 lol. now you gotta spend more to get the same freebies as well...

was just browsing over there and every pack has been charged up...cali con is 125 now, raskal 142...that snowhigh pack dr xues was like 210 right, now 275 lol...... doggies nutts bought the tude!!!!!!!!


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 28, 2013)

For reals.... I saw someone post that getting the wallet was the best way. Any thoughts? Or should people just stay away from attitude for now.. sorry I know there are threads on this already I just figured I would ask here..I trust y'all more for some reason


----------



## calicat (Aug 28, 2013)

Perhaps. But you have to consider their actual IS on US soil. And the rumor is customs has more sensitive x ray equipment therefore having chose the wallet option versus the mug or shirt would not matter don't ya think.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 28, 2013)

tude needs to wrap shit in foil...or someshit. hard to beat and xray but it can be done.


----------



## tree king (Aug 28, 2013)

i just selected the wallet option a couple days ago when i made an order. figured the smaller the package the better plus i dont want any hard substance like a cup in there cause the heavier the package the more likely something dangerous could be in there. just tryin to put myself in customs shoes and how they might be thinkin


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 28, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> was just looking at their freebies, boss hog was at 140 2 days ago, they raised that shit to 160 lol. now you gotta spend more to get the same freebies as well...
> 
> was just browsing over there and every pack has been charged up...cali con is 125 now, raskal 142...that snowhigh pack dr xues was like 210 right, now 275 lol...... doggies nutts bought the tude!!!!!!!!


hahah, this has got to be the funniest post i read in a while.

after reading post in regards to the recent hike in prices, i took a look myself and from the looks of things, i would have to agree that doggie nutts has bought the tude.
looks like i won't be shopping at the tude for a very long time. the only way they're getting my bread is from exclusive drops and that is about it.

to add insult to injury, not only have they marked up their prices, but their monthly promos been straight trash as well.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't think the breeders take a hit. Distributers buy bulk and sell in smaller units for profit.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 28, 2013)

im about to check out other banks, im hoping this next promo has that harlequin from bodhi and that will be the last i go to the tude. maybe lol thank you thank you for the funniest post also!  ill be looking for more breeder direct services if i can find em...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 28, 2013)

most companies sell on a consignment basis.
the seed shop splits (for a well known) is 50/50 on the price you see.

maybe guys like sub, bman, & select others, deliver seeds & get paid (something or the whole nut) "upfront".

my understanding with a vending deal made by someone i know at the seed creepo ... is guys like your boy in this thread deliver 300 packs (lets say for him usually) and the math is done from there.

lost packages come from the 300 delivered.
& lost ship $ too.

if you work commission its $ lost for the dealer... cause u delivered x packs for a predetermined value with a quarterly payout.

its not to say arrangements dont differ , we're speaking in general terms.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok, gud, I need to know. Is that you in the pic?


----------



## calicat (Aug 29, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> tude needs to wrap shit in foil...or someshit. hard to beat and xray but it can be done.


Lead lined but analysis comes out as cellulose would be cool.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm done with the 'tude even though I have hads no real problems with them SoS offers me a much better deal, and after the Breeder's Boutique summer sale I'm all beaned-up for a while now, got a fuktonne of their gear in the vault.

My customs really don't give a shit, really sorry you guys are getting the short end of the stick but I am not paying the 'tude for losses at the US borders, they want to make up the lost money then great but it's not my fault, problem, responsibility. PERIOD. Their packaging is shit, I got a promise from Jodi they are working on it a few weeks ago and this last one still looked the same. 

If you know how x-rays etc work it is easy to find something of similar density to beans to hide their presence. I've gotten a kilo of hash into a foreign border by mail so no excuses they're supposed to be professionals. But they know fuckall about smuggling. 

Anyhow, germ rate 5/5 on Bodhi's Dream Beaver, no pre-soak, 3 days straight in coco/perlite mix. Rockin' it under 400w MH these babies are gonna get everything they could ever need...


----------



## stak (Aug 29, 2013)

The prices are back to normal. The prices never changed under the GPB, only under the USD, which means it was a currency conversion thing, especially since it affected all prices and not just bodhi gear. The big jump in price then a big drop probably means that whoever was manually adjusting the conversion rate screwed up, probably did something like adjust it .2 instead of .02 or something like that.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 29, 2013)

yea right! they tried to get whoever they could for a day and they prob got an employee policing riu.saw MFs werent having it...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 30, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> yea right! they tried to get whoever they could for a day and they prob got an employee policing riu.saw MFs werent having it...


 Well they'd be stupid to not at least have a look every now and then at least. know thy clients. And fix thy damn packaging.


----------



## bottletoke (Sep 5, 2013)

Are bodhi's strains slow starters? I'm germed some lucky charms then a week later I planted some g13 pineapple express and some joti blueberry cough. Now 3 weeks later the 2 strains are more then twice the size of the luckycharms.....did I just get unlucky and scored a pack of runts??


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 5, 2013)

My Dream Beaver us now at 8 days and vigorous as fuk, growing real fast but what blows my mind is THEY WERE BORN WITH TRICHS


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 5, 2013)

hmm, would be interested in trying Bodhi gear. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 5, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> My Dream Beaver us now at 8 days and vigorous as fuk, growing real fast but what blows my mind is THEY WERE BORN WITH TRICHS


 Show me that. I want to see pictures.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Sep 5, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> My Dream Beaver us now at 8 days and vigorous as fuk, growing real fast but what blows my mind is THEY WERE BORN WITH TRICHS


sure its not just the fuzz/fiber that allows your girl to breathe? lol


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 5, 2013)

Nah I've seen lots of plants with crystals as seedlings, most also show when fimmed for me if they don't have trichs already in veg

Y'all need to put up more pics though...I wanna see sunshine daydream


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 5, 2013)

Jimdamick said:


> Show me that. I want to see pictures.


I'm on my phone for internet right now, but if you go to my profile and click on the random dankness album there are a few pics there from the weekend, will get you guys fresh ones this evening... Hey Corey you might be right but I've never noticed such sparkly hairs on a seedling before, I don't have a macro tube but got in as close as I could, check them out tell me what you think bro  They really are pretty little things.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Sep 5, 2013)

for sure ill go check it out . May have to wait until after class for honest feedback. this iphone < any other screen


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2013)

bottletoke said:


> Are bodhi's strains slow starters? I'm germed some lucky charms then a week later I planted some g13 pineapple express and some joti blueberry cough. Now 3 weeks later the 2 strains are more then twice the size of the luckycharms.....did I just get unlucky and scored a pack of runts??


Twice the size how? Height? or nodes?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 5, 2013)

CoreyATX420 said:


> for sure ill go check it out . May have to wait until after class for honest feedback. this iphone < any other screen


Lol Corey... I've got trouble with my connection at the mo, been using this phone only and the predictive text has been making me look like a real dumbass too... And yup, ANY other screen than this jeeeez. ISP taking its time fixing too, getting jelly thumbs...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> hmm, would be interested in trying Bodhi gear. Any suggestions?


Do you like Sativa leaning hybrids? If so, jump on something now. Apparently bodhi is working on more Indica leaning stuff for his next batch of releases.

I can't recommend anything specific as I just got my first pack of bodhi seeds (Dream Lotus), but I've heard nothing but good things about his gear.


----------



## bottletoke (Sep 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Twice the size how? Height? or nodes?


Don't know. All I know is that the lucky charms are at the second nodes while everything else is doubled in height and nodes. I even swapped a lc container with a pe thinking that it might be the medium but not so....the pe is still taking off in the lc medium while the lc is still idling in the pe's medium.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2013)

Can you show pics of your lucky charms? The whole plant?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 5, 2013)

pics will tell it better than you can, get a few good ones up


----------



## bottletoke (Sep 5, 2013)

Sure. Ill post some when I get home tonight


----------



## Galvatron (Sep 5, 2013)

my lc are kinda short, i wasnt expecting it. it grows outwards too instead of upwards. the side branches are lsting themselves and dont look like they will be able to hold much bud weight.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2013)

*Goji OG Day 10*

View attachment 2806263


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 5, 2013)

Buy 2 packs get a pack of harlequin BX1 starts in 4 hours!


----------



## GODWORK (Sep 5, 2013)

I know this is not the place...but im seconds away from sealing the deal....illadelph or black leaf??


----------



## bottletoke (Sep 5, 2013)

Started thinking and its either they dony like 400w mh at a young age or being topped at a young age stressed them out.
Anyway hrres my seefling /clone tent. I grow them hrre till they reach 6-8" then thry go in the veg room ubder 600w mh's then they hit the flower room where they bud under 1000w hps' s. Both rooms are running co2, nothing in the tent.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 6, 2013)

looks like seed depot raided attitude for the cherry mountain that dropped today.

id recomend getting a pack quik. last i checked it was down to only 31 packs out of 95.

ive indulged myself. GO GO GO get em before there gone.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 6, 2013)

going going gone...... down to 15 packs or so.....


----------



## down2grow (Sep 6, 2013)

Didn't realize that there was new strains listed until you mentioned it HGK. Grabbed myself a pack of cherry mountain too! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 6, 2013)

glad to see i could help. it was a big surprise to me too. 

i saw him announce that one a while ago im so stoked i was able to get in on it. cherry pie is something ive been after for a min!


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 6, 2013)

just woke up too and its out of stock!

grats too anyone who got down b4 it was too late and best of luck at customs to all of you!


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 6, 2013)

Erik your inbox is full so i cant respond. il just do it publicly to save others confusion.

by theseeddepot raiding the tude i meant the forum members over there had a heads up. bodhi let em know ahead of time so people were lined up to get some over there.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 6, 2013)

just got some bohdi seeds today from the tude superstious will be germinateing tonight


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Sep 6, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Buy 2 packs get a pack of harlequin BX1 starts in 4 hours!


What site has the the buy two get the harlequin promo? I just checked tude and didn't see it when I added the packs to my cart.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 6, 2013)

ya i just checked it out. looks like stock might be gone already. with cherry mountain and green lotus dropping today i know alot of people bought 2 packs at a time to get the Harlequin. i know i did.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2013)

all i can say is fuck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Sep 6, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> ya i just checked it out. looks like stock might be gone already. with cherry mountain and green lotus dropping today i know alot of people bought 2 packs at a time to get the Harlequin. i know i did.


Damn, can't believe I missed the harlequin promo. Thanks for the heads up anyways!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2013)

i cant believe i missed it either. fucking pissed.


----------



## down2grow (Sep 6, 2013)

What's the genetic make up of cherry pie? One site is stating GDPxOG Kush and the other is saying GDPxDurban Poison. Either way I'm fucking excited that I was up late last night and scored on them Cherry Mountain.


----------



## down2grow (Sep 6, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> ya i just checked it out. looks like stock might be gone already. with cherry mountain and green lotus dropping today i know alot of people bought 2 packs at a time to get the Harlequin. i know i did.


I was going to do the same thing, get one of each of cherry mountain and green lotus but decided to only get the CM. Now I'm regretting it! FML


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2013)

cherry pie should be gdp x f1 durban or some shit


----------



## thump easy (Sep 6, 2013)

if any of you guys have that goji og male ill trade you guys any of my stock for the male???


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2013)

ill get a pack and give you all the males...


----------



## BustinScales510 (Sep 7, 2013)

Getting ready to grow my first bodhi gear,already got the packs..just trying to decide on whether I wanna do pura vida or love triangle. Anyone here grow either of those yet?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 7, 2013)

BustinScales510 said:


> Getting ready to grow my first bodhi gear,already got the packs..just trying to decide on whether I wanna do pura vida or love triangle. Anyone here grow either of those yet?


Pop 5 each and keep us posted on how they go mate  the more reports the better I say.


----------



## calicat (Sep 7, 2013)

BustinScales510 said:


> Getting ready to grow my first bodhi gear,already got the packs..just trying to decide on whether I wanna do pura vida or love triangle. Anyone here grow either of those yet?


I'll be cracking another one soon on the pura vida. The first I cracked had issues with heat wave and the germinated seed shriveled back up lol. I have not seen any grows recently on here or breedbay concerning those two strains. But I know one cat on breedbay did the solos stash which is HPK x snow lotus male. He was quite surprised with the outcome and I trust his feedback. I have been hearing that HPK also has a marshmellow phenotype which would be cool to get. His Triangle Kush cut is amazing from what I have heard. Either any of those strains would be good imo. Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 7, 2013)

thump easy said:


> if any of you guys have that goji og male ill trade you guys any of my stock for the male???


You got two females?


----------



## Pwankton (Sep 7, 2013)

Just ordered Bodhi Lucky Charms and Silver Mountain. I'm stoked to get a Haze cross and the Lucky Charms just looks like fun, both have Appalachia in them so pheno comparison should be interesting. Anyone have links to any good grows of these strains? I'm looking now, mainly for general stuff like heavy/light feeder info etc., nothing too specific.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 7, 2013)

Breedbay has alot of stuff on Bodhi. 

im running silver mountains and they are loving it on the light side. i hit them with 700 ppm right as i put them into flower no burn issues.

100%-130% stretch going into flower. il get some pics here in a bit.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 7, 2013)

nice! i want something with the triangle in it, love triangle sounds great!


----------



## berad4guvna (Sep 7, 2013)

Pwankton said:


> Just ordered Bodhi Lucky Charms and Silver Mountain. I'm stoked to get a Haze cross and the Lucky Charms just looks like fun, both have Appalachia in them so pheno comparison should be interesting. Anyone have links to any good grows of these strains? I'm looking now, mainly for general stuff like heavy/light feeder info etc., nothing too specific.


Well guys I have been on vacation from rollitup for a min. I found a new home Seed depot. I still check in hear daily mostly to read post.

Bodhi, is the man and I have been on a Bodhi shopping spree. 

On the way I have Black Triangle Kush, Cherry Mountain, Green Lotus, Blue Lotus, and Harlequin BX.

Bohdi is also sending me a test pack of Goji x Nepali OG. Bottom line this is the nice most talented breeder out there. I have never hear him say anything negative to anyone. Now I have to show love to RD too. Because they as well are one of the best breeders out there. 

Few shots of the Black Triangle for those interested. These are from a test I ran on this strain a minute ago.



















Wanna say these ran about 56 days in flower. This grow was done by PJ.


GREEN LOTUS Grow!

HARVEST TIME!!!

*#5* taken @ 53 days....mixed pheno

pics in trellis


















out of trellis


































​ 


* 5 *    


Last edited by Professor; 08-01-2013 at 06:35 PM. 

This grow was done by The Professor.​


----------



## Clankie (Sep 7, 2013)

my love triangle was similar to the black triangle above, but lower yields. very OG taste, smell, and effect, potent and serious business. good stuff. i only got one girl from the first few i did, but i just started the rest of the pack to see if i can find one with better structure.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 7, 2013)

Clankie said:


> my love triangle was similar to the black triangle above, but lower yields. very OG taste, smell, and effect, potent and serious business. good stuff. i only got one girl from the first few i did, but i just started the rest of the pack to see if i can find one with better structure.


 I always pop the entire pack, staggered a week, first half and then the rest as soon as the first ones are up... I've had the rotten luck of 2 girls in a tenner before, the idea of not getting them first go freaks me out. Rather safe than sorry. I kep one of the Dream Beaver simply because I lacked the space to germ one more pip. And by the time these are halfway I just KNOW I will be too amped to try something else LOL. I need more tents. At least one more


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 7, 2013)

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Grow-Tent---Size-XXL-98-x-55-x-79---Silver-Lined

this is the tent i got. its amazing for $259


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 7, 2013)

yea i need one of those right now! my next purchase for sheezy


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 7, 2013)

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Grow-Tent-Super-XXL-120-x-120-x-79-Silver-Lined

for 499 damn. i might need to get one of these... thats awesome pricing. 

i used to hate HTG. 

a buncha buddies ran them. felt like china gear. 

they got their shit together now.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 7, 2013)

yea my 2 tents are chinese like, like u said. but im on year 5 with one of em so they last with proper care! like a toyota lol


----------



## heelzballer (Sep 7, 2013)

Can't wait to see how the receptive people will be when I do the harlequin bx1! Might have a whole new clientele! I woke my ass up at 4am eastern time to get in on the sept. promo at the tude, and picked up Lucky Charms, and the Ancient OG to get free harlequin. Also, got a few soma lavender, a few tga space dawg, agent orange, and jilly bean, and a kandy kush..I've never run any of these so super excited! Are any of the freebies good? Hippie Killer, Apple Jack, Sour Kosher, Silver Kush, Killawat, Martian Kush?


----------



## berad4guvna (Sep 8, 2013)

heelzballer said:


> Can't wait to see how the receptive people will be when I do the harlequin bx1! Might have a whole new clientele! I woke my ass up at 4am eastern time to get in on the sept. promo at the tude, and picked up Lucky Charms, and the Ancient OG to get free harlequin. Also, got a few soma lavender, a few tga space dawg, agent orange, and jilly bean, and a kandy kush..I've never run any of these so super excited! Are any of the freebies good? Hippie Killer, Apple Jack, Sour Kosher, Silver Kush, Killawat, Martian Kush?


Anything DNA will be good. I got the Sour Kosher, and Martian. I got some DinaFem stuff along with the Harlequin bx. I'm just super stoked that I got a Cherry Mountain pack 1 of 95 ever, done fanetto, no longer available...


----------



## calicat (Sep 8, 2013)

todays the day for some dirty ortega/dirty sanchez seeds to get listed, please dont buy more than 2 packs....
gotta share the love,,, from Breedbay this strain as well as dream lotus and rku listed on dank bidz. Suggest you download google chrome.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 8, 2013)

Best wishes growing everyone- finished up a smaller run of full packs of Supersticious, Blueberry Hill, Dream Beaver. Blueberry Hill turned out by far the best outta all of them, I got a nasty momma outta those freebies that blows away most plants I have grown over these past 16 years of underground growing- best plant I have seen in around 10 packs of Bodhi that I consider an all arounder (potency, yield, flowering time, etc). Good luck guys and I hope you find a gem, weird how mine came from the freebie pack but I aint complaining, lol. BTY- I have run Goji, Mothers Milk, 2 packs Lucky Charms, White Lotus, Blueberry Hill, Harlequin, Dream Lotus, Sunshine Day Dream, Dream Beaver.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 8, 2013)

bty- the keeper pheno of Supersticious for me has red stems, normally this would mean a deficiency but I battled it for a while and then accepted the fact that it just gets those red stems, not purple. Pretty cool IMO.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 8, 2013)

heelzballer said:


> Can't wait to see how the receptive people will be when I do the harlequin bx1! Might have a whole new clientele! I woke my ass up at 4am eastern time to get in on the sept. promo at the tude, and picked up Lucky Charms, and the Ancient OG to get free harlequin. Also, got a few soma lavender, a few tga space dawg, agent orange, and jilly bean, and a kandy kush..I've never run any of these so super excited! Are any of the freebies good? Hippie Killer, Apple Jack, Sour Kosher, Silver Kush, Killawat, Martian Kush?


 Soma Seeds Lavender is a real blessing for any person that is struggling with depression. It is AMAZING medicine. I e-mailed Soma when I was having myself some really down times over a long period, intensely dark phase in my life. I explained to him what I need out of my smoke, and he recommended the Lavender. I grew it, and it served it's purpose. I like his Diesel more as an overall smoke, but when I needed it, the Lavender was just perfect. INCREDIBLY beautiful bud too. You will be insanely happy with it. Plan on keeping a clone or two. It is one of my huge regrets in my entire career as a grower, being dumbass enough to allow a heat wave to kill my Lavender mommies. Just thinking about that reefer makes me smile. Soma is an amazing man. He replied to my e-mail within the day. Sure he was very brief, but he knew what he needed to say, and I trusted him. IF I ever get to meet him, he's getting the biggest bear-hug a man can imagine.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have red many good things about Lavander- how was the germ rate on those beans? Heard its hit and miss with Soma just like DJ Short. They dont make beans that often it seems and some sit around for years making it harder to germ.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 8, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> I have red many good things about Lavander- how was the germ rate on those beans? Heard its hit and miss with Soma just like DJ Short. They dont make beans that often it seems and some sit around for years making it harder to germ.


 Well keeping in mind that this was around 7 years ago, I had 100 percent germ rate on all his beans: Lavender, NYC Diesel and Somango. It was right as Soma got bust with a few plants on his balcony and got dragged through court, so I guess a lot has changed since then. I know quite a few guys that have germed off his gear, and personally I have not heard any complaints as yet. I had my mums for a LONG time bro, and my old Diesel cut is still going around, getting a clone of it some time in the next month or two.
Real pity if he's gone downhill, his gear's gotten EXPENSIVE.


----------



## calicat (Sep 8, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> bty- the keeper pheno of Supersticious for me has red stems, normally this would mean a deficiency but I battled it for a while and then accepted the fact that it just gets those red stems, not purple. Pretty cool IMO.


I have heard that snow lotus dom females can have red stems and I believe I might have one with the two series of rku's i'll be putting into flower short enough. And btw I asked over at breedbay concerning the sensi star ( if its similar to pre 95 Paradise Seeds and Bodhi must of missed it and another cat over there said he was not sure but it was a gift from a friend of his and it was an old cut.


----------



## calicat (Sep 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Soma Seeds Lavender is a real blessing for any person that is struggling with depression. It is AMAZING medicine. I e-mailed Soma when I was having myself some really down times over a long period, intensely dark phase in my life. I explained to him what I need out of my smoke, and he recommended the Lavender. I grew it, and it served it's purpose. I like his Diesel more as an overall smoke, but when I needed it, the Lavender was just perfect. INCREDIBLY beautiful bud too. You will be insanely happy with it. Plan on keeping a clone or two. It is one of my huge regrets in my entire career as a grower, being dumbass enough to allow a heat wave to kill my Lavender mommies. Just thinking about that reefer makes me smile. Soma is an amazing man. He replied to my e-mail within the day. Sure he was very brief, but he knew what he needed to say, and I trusted him. IF I ever get to meet him, he's getting the biggest bear-hug a man can imagine.


Lavender has high amounts of the terpene linolol that is why you get that happy feeling. Other strains I have run across that were like that grrr brain fart lol and you know this since your from S. Africa is Durban Poison.


----------



## calicat (Sep 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well keeping in mind that this was around 7 years ago, I had 100 percent germ rate on all his beans: Lavender, NYC Diesel and Somango. It was right as Soma got bust with a few plants on his balcony and got dragged through court, so I guess a lot has changed since then. I know quite a few guys that have germed off his gear, and personally I have not heard any complaints as yet. I had my mums for a LONG time bro, and my old Diesel cut is still going around, getting a clone of it some time in the next month or two.
> Real pity if he's gone downhill, his gear's gotten EXPENSIVE.


He has a following and in the past I never had any issues with any of his wares. Have not done anything by him in recent years though. Based on first statement maybe that's why his prices have escalated .. sound genetics and a good reputation in the cannabis community.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 8, 2013)

calicat said:


> Lavender has high amounts of the terpene linolol that is why you get that happy feeling. Other strains I have run across that were like that grrr brain fart lol and you know this since your from S. Africa is Durban Poison.


Linolol, I am committing that to memory for sure!!! Hey, notice how it's go a laugh in it's name even: Lino(lol) 

Ah don't get me started on Durban Poison :/ What I find incredibly interesting is: It does not exist except OUTSIDE of South Africa. If you have ever seen the weed in Durban, my gods... I have been hunting the mythical DP for more than a decade, and I am still to find it. 

I think it's like my buddy with his strain named after a region in South Africa, but it was built up off Dutch genetics with a quick BX into Swazi. GREAT reefer, but hardly any roots in S.A... I'm running it right now will get you some pics up. 

The biggest clue I have to go on as far as DP goes is the 'anise' flavour, which is trademark of the Port St John's area in the Transkei, which can sometimes have a minty smell and flavour on top of the aniseed. But the funny bit here, to me, is that is NOT the high-grade TK reefer at all. That's the very bushy leafy one. The badass TK is quite fruity with a heavy layer of spice on top. The true taste of good weed from S.A is black pepper. 

Another good candidate for DP is herb from Valley Of A Thousand Hills and the Drakensberg. But none of the ones I have gotten my hands on fit the full DP profile. I truly believe it was a TK cross made by some clever man in Durban, but using a lot of oldschool Dutch genetics as the base of it all. Perhaps an accidental pollination. And as far as my knowledge on the topic goes, the entire DP line was taken to Holland as a few seeds found in a bag. Kinda like Soma's NYC Diesel, which was a bagseed then built up into an incredible line and named after the city in which it was acquired. 

All I know for sure is Durban Poison is not from South Africa at all mate... I am still on the same mission to figure it all out. 

I need to learn about breeding. Time for South Africa to show what it can REALLY do using only landraces from around here. There are quite a few good breeders here now, but very few of them are South Africans. Greenhouse Seeds has been hard at work here, as has Barney's Farm. I do believe the former actually owns land in the Transkei, but this is an unverified rumour...


----------



## heelzballer (Sep 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Soma Seeds Lavender is a real blessing for any person that is struggling with depression. It is AMAZING medicine. I e-mailed Soma when I was having myself some really down times over a long period, intensely dark phase in my life. I explained to him what I need out of my smoke, and he recommended the Lavender. I grew it, and it served it's purpose. I like his Diesel more as an overall smoke, but when I needed it, the Lavender was just perfect. INCREDIBLY beautiful bud too. You will be insanely happy with it. Plan on keeping a clone or two. It is one of my huge regrets in my entire career as a grower, being dumbass enough to allow a heat wave to kill my Lavender mommies. Just thinking about that reefer makes me smile. Soma is an amazing man. He replied to my e-mail within the day. Sure he was very brief, but he knew what he needed to say, and I trusted him. IF I ever get to meet him, he's getting the biggest bear-hug a man can imagine.


Great write-up, and I did a fair amount of research on all my strains...I really care about the medicine I provide people and always try and find ways to really make a difference in addition to a livelihood..I know it has great medicinal properties, I bought most of my strains, because I have been having anxiety problems, and am hopeful that these will not only help myself enjoy smoking again, but others too...Can't wait to see how harlequin works on the mind and body too..Can you provide any details or grow tricks for Soma? Picky eater? Best time to cut down? Thanks


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 8, 2013)

heelzballer said:


> Great write-up, and I did a fair amount of research on all my strains...I really care about the medicine I provide people and always try and find ways to really make a difference in addition to a livelihood..I know it has great medicinal properties, I bought most of my strains, because I have been having anxiety problems, and am hopeful that these will not only help myself enjoy smoking again, but others too...Can't wait to see how harlequin works on the mind and body too..Can you provide any details or grow tricks for Soma? Picky eater? Best time to cut down? Thanks


With Soma, all I have to say is he never prioritised YIELD in his breeding, rather the magical healing benefits. So use every trick in your book to maximise, ScROG, SoG, and LST on all of them for sure are good ideas. Lavender I'd say go mainline mate. And my second tip would be, look at your first run as getting to know the plant, and then RUN it. 

And with Lavender, just like the Diesel, when she looks ready, wait a week 

I have no pics of Lavender  But to give you an idea, this is Diesel when READY. VERY few white hairs left, but each calyx almost exactly the same size as the next one, and just a dusting of golden trichs near the tippity tops.













Lavender will give you a similar structure to the D. So expect something like this:


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2013)

both my goji og seedlings have purple stems an petioles.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyhow back to Bodhi... 10/10 Dream Beaver germed and goin' for it like the blazes. Got hungry already too, first feed was today. 

At day 5:







Day 9 and getting HUNGRY:







Holy balls they grow fast.


----------



## calicat (Sep 8, 2013)

Looking good my man.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can anybody or has anybody ever grown superstious out just planted 5 of them and was wondering what to expect doing them in a ebb and flow under 1000


----------



## calicat (Sep 8, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> Can anybody or has anybody ever grown superstious out just planted 5 of them and was wondering what to expect doing them in a ebb and flow under 1000


Only one I know that has in this community that has or in the process of doing is upstate maybe he'll chime in.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2013)

*I give you.... PURPLE STEMS!!!!*



Goji OG 12 days


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 8, 2013)

that plant looks super healthy


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 9, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> Can anybody or has anybody ever grown superstitious out just planted 5 of them and was wondering what to expect doing them in a ebb and flow under 1000


what i write is just my opinion about the run I just got over with- from my personal experiences, the superstitious (5 females) were heavy on the indica side of the spectrum with lil stretch come flower and this was the most indica strain I have tried of bodhi's. They vegged a lil slow for me, had those darker leaves and to me seemed like it was heavy on the sensistar/bubba side of things. The bubba side came out at the end of flowering. Not a super stinky strain but mine had a purple tint towards the end. Make sure you have some cal/mag and it seemed like a semi decent feeder with nutes. I put one outside over my back fence to flower out since the photo-period allowed me to do so coming into fall. I ran outta room in my flowering area and had to put one of them outside, she is like 3-4 weeks in maybe idk? Give me a minute and I will go get a pic of her but she is at the mercy of the outdoors now. The one I am going to throw up a pic of was vegged for like 5 weeks from bean maybe? I am bad about following days, this is the only superstitious i have still alive that isnt a small cutting.

So what would I say about my experience? Good genetics, veg them for a bit to get a decent plant, she seemed to like nutes but not super heavy (i do organics except for a couple shots of bloom booster during flower), maybe 1x stretch..... idk??? Not the best at shit like this, lol. Just remember that this plant was supposed to be flowered indoors so its small for an outdoor plant since it is only flowering outside, was vegged indoors and was ment to be run indoors. Just didnt have room for her inside right now- bty- I have yet to smoke any of this Supersticious since the 4 others I just finished are still hanging. The one I will take a pic of was from when I started the last 2 beans from the original pack that I thought I was saving for some unknown reason..... said screw it and started up all the last of my stock from a couple different packs I thought I was gonna save for some rainy day.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 9, 2013)

Forgot to mention- this supersticious I am gonna post just got knocked up by some pollen from the best male I found this summer, the male came from the GDP OG Kush. The male had good structure and stunk. Straight up chuckin' pollen for some fun this winter. Who knows what will happen?


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 9, 2013)

I decided to use up the last of my pollen on her just now and this is the 2nd time she got the dirty on this week (hit up a lower branch a couple days ago), was nice seeing the sunrise just starting to hit her. Good morning ya'll and here is what this last one looks like right now, like I mentioned earlier- not exactly sure how many days in... maybe 25-30?at least someone in this home got laid today- sad its not me, lol. This is just a pic of one of her top buds, she was topped a couple times.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 9, 2013)

gdp x b = 

lol

i was thinking about hitting my phantom cookies (If i find a winner) with cherry mountain (if they show up)

how was that OG? i got a handful of them still ive been debating on running at some point.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 9, 2013)

IDK how the gdp og kush is- the GDP OG (tahoe x ?og) female is at my fathers house, he has it outdoors and she is like 3-4 weeks in to flower right now so we havent puffed any yet, he hit up that with pollen for some f2's, he also hit up his ole school hindu that he loves and has had for years, a mass super skunk and a dream lotus I gave him. That will be five crosses to keep us busy this winter including my pollen chuck. I should snag a pic of his outdoor plants next time I get down his way, they are all monsters in huge containers.


----------



## calicat (Sep 9, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> gdp x b =
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


I believe I have seen your sexy looking I guess was it bay dream from GDP ceeds. How was your experience with them so far? I did germinate a bay dream but was lost amongst others during heatwave its been rip with some others.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry to jump in but my single GDP Purple Dream was great. Quick finish, rock hard nugs, great smell/taste, just a good all around plant for me and dumb fuck here didnt take a cut from it thinking GDP was shit genetics and blah, blah, blah. Fuck was I wrong! Shit was killer! It was that plant that opened my mind to them as a company. Still have the last 1/2 of a nug of it somewhere around here.........


----------



## calicat (Sep 9, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> Sorry to jump in but my single GDP Purple Dream was great. Quick finish, rock hard nugs, great smell/taste, just a good all around plant for me and dumb fuck here didnt take a cut from it thinking GDP was shit genetics and blah, blah, blah. Fuck was I wrong! Shit was killer! It was that plant that opened my mind to them as a company. Still have the last 1/2 of a nug of it somewhere around here.........


From you pls jump in anytime you share great unbiased experiences.


----------



## calicat (Sep 9, 2013)

Update whats been moving on Dank Bidz.....blue tara 11 x 11 -11 out
cheech wizard 9 x 11 -9
dream lotus 44 x 11 -25
dirty sanchez 2 x 11
drunken unicorn 2 x 11
dirty queen 6 x 11
fantasy island 5 x 11
goji og 44 x 11 -25
jabbas stash 12 x 11
lotus larry 21 x 11
r.k.u. roadkill 43 x 11 -25 -18 out
lucky charms 15 x 11
prayer tower 22 x 11 - 22
snow leopard 32 x 11
tigers milk 47 x 11
watermelon hashplant 3 x 11
sunshine daydream 18 x 11
temple 2 x 11
instant karma 2 x 11
bubba kush x pakistani 1 x 11
dirty ortega 50 x 11 -25 -25 out


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 9, 2013)

My bay dream was the same way for me upstate. i ran 4 freebies and got 4 girls. 2 sativa leaners 2 indy leaners. one of the indys held onto the sativa flavor and buzz. it was a beauty.

none of the clones survived as they had been pollinated (i didnt know this when i took em) someone left some seeds in my room (boss hog is my guess) and ive never managed to save a flowering clone if its already gone to seed at all.

I heard the ugliness about GDP a couple weeks after i popped my bay dream. im glad it was after. they are some pretty killer genetics. i ordered a pack of cookies to really test their worth. if they put out cookies that are half way decent during all this hype then my hats off to em!

i got 14 purple dreams that i cant wait to run as well... god too many fucking seeds... i say this about every other day but damn i need to move to spain lol

heres that bay dream


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 9, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> IDK how the gdp og kush is- the GDP OG (tahoe x ?og) female is at my fathers house, he has it outdoors and she is like 3-4 weeks in to flower right now so we havent puffed any yet, he hit up that with pollen for some f2's, he also hit up his ole school hindu that he loves and has had for years, a mass super skunk and a dream lotus I gave him. That will be five crosses to keep us busy this winter including my pollen chuck. I should snag a pic of his outdoor plants next time I get down his way, they are all monsters in huge containers.


I'd give my left nut for an oldschool Hindu Kush mommy. Been dreaming of getting one and hitting her with the Black Pepper Swazi that I love so much. Its a match made in heaven. Either a Hindu or some black Charas herb, both of them will marry to the Swazz just perfectly.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 9, 2013)

hindu kush some killer ham? ive had some alright stuff in my day but no killers.

i just got 50 beans from B. E. Smith farms in cali (weed country)

they are of B.E.'s signature cross "Tragic"

trainwreck x hindu kush x mendo purps (Ive read its actually Arcata trainwreck x "The magic" (A special hindu kush pheno) x "Grape ape" (A mendo purp pheno?))

im hoping for somethin good out of it. ive never really had luck with anything trainwreck related tho. maybe the hindu saves it? if shes worth a left nut then hopefully she will!


----------



## bottletoke (Sep 9, 2013)

calicat said:


> Update whats been moving on Dank Bidz.....blue tara 11 x 11 -11 out
> cheech wizard 9 x 11 -9
> dream lotus 44 x 11 -25
> dirty sanchez 2 x 11
> ...


Why is the dirty danchez soo much more then the other strains? Am I missing something here?????


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Upstate thats perfect man i sure am looking forward to bodhi gear my bud fresh2death does alot of bodhi strains he a beast at growing, im doing my an a ebb and flow flood table so hopefully i wont need any cal/mag because i use well water we will see, thanks for the info


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 9, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> hindu kush some killer ham? ive had some alright stuff in my day but no killers.
> 
> i just got 50 beans from B. E. Smith farms in cali (weed country)
> 
> ...


 Well we ARE talking odschool here, LOL. My experience with it comes from the days when we smoked a BLUNT, not a hit. The Swazi's THCV and CBD makes for a strong effect, also keeping in mind it is a land race so once again it's smoke-a-joint weed, not a one-hitter. But the Swaz just goes apeshit in veg and in flower. I don't think it would be possible indoors except if you have a really luxurious flowering room with a TON of headroom. So my fascination with the idea comes from a strange sort of patriotism I guess, I'd love to play with the genetics nature gave me at my doorstep and see if something awesome comes out of it, a REAL South African hybrid. It would be the perfect gal to temper the Swazi's mad growth, and seeing as both of them are from small gene-pools would be incredibly manageable to do selective breeding with after the first cross. Starting with poly-hybrids in breeding is just too much for me to cope with. I have zero experience aside from one huge mess I gave up on, and no 'guru' to teach me either. So it's a personal thang. Probably won't manage to get an OG Kush kind of vicious frost monster out of it, but it is a project I sure will enjoy one helluva lot. Kinda like Mendel and his peas, just for shits and giggles.


----------



## calicat (Sep 9, 2013)

Bottle don't know Im assuming since it is really limited and could be a one time deal. That was the first time I have seen it listed.


----------



## bottletoke (Sep 10, 2013)

now theres a lotus larry for the same price as the dirty.....plus some other cheap ones lol.
everytime i go check i end up buying more, so far i bought more goji og, dream lotus and now i just added tigers milk.........Make It Stop calicat!!!! PLEASE MAKE IT STOP!!!!!
i wish i never tried those goji og freebies cuz now im hooked, the rumors where true.....once you try bodhi theres no turning back......i'm hooked.

hello everyone, my name is bottletoke and i'm a bodhiholic


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 10, 2013)

Best wishes with that Tigers Milk- thats a strain I almost ordered like 5x but never did, I hope it turns out killer for ya Bottletoke! I just logged in to tell ya'll about my first 2 doobs of that supersticious last night. I work from home as an airbrush artist most days but ended up helping out my good friend with his landscaping business like I do 2-3x a week. So yesterday I get done landscaping with him around 6:30pm (we smoked dream beaver all day), get home, take a shower and twist two up of that super getting ready to squirt paint. Ummm- my night didnt go as planned at all! Usually can I rip like a champ when I am squirtin' painting but yesterday......... 

2 joints of that supersticious to the head put me on my ass and I ended up falling asleep at like 8:30pm (not good)! I usually have no issue with 2 joints to the head but then again I am usually smoking something way more sativa. All I am saying is that the Super TKO'd my ass and I never ended up painting since I turned into a pile a mush. Shit hit me like a ton of bricks- this is not morning weed! More like the shit you smoke an hour before bed. Uncured, barely dried enough to smoke in a joint and still TKO'd me, I smoke maybe 4-6 joints a day, everyday. Its not my first time getting high and this shit was pure lights out for me! Who the fuck falls asleep at 8:30pm?????? I did, lol. Be good ya'll, good growing, best wishes and keep it safe! This is a better pic of the lonely Super I still have flowering out back with around a month to go.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 10, 2013)

bottletoke said:


> now theres a lotus larry for the same price as the dirty.....plus some other cheap ones lol.
> everytime i go check i end up buying more, so far i bought more goji og, dream lotus and now i just added tigers milk.........Make It Stop calicat!!!! PLEASE MAKE IT STOP!!!!!
> i wish i never tried those goji og freebies cuz now im hooked, the rumors where true.....once you try bodhi theres no turning back......i'm hooked.
> 
> hello everyone, my name is bottletoke and i'm a bodhiholic


 Well at least it's a FUN and healthy addiction LOL


----------



## calicat (Sep 10, 2013)

bottletoke said:


> now theres a lotus larry for the same price as the dirty.....plus some other cheap ones lol.
> everytime i go check i end up buying more, so far i bought more goji og, dream lotus and now i just added tigers milk.........Make It Stop calicat!!!! PLEASE MAKE IT STOP!!!!!
> i wish i never tried those goji og freebies cuz now im hooked, the rumors where true.....once you try bodhi theres no turning back......i'm hooked.
> 
> hello everyone, my name is bottletoke and i'm a bodhiholic


Rotfl its madness there. I got molded on the dirty queen and watermelon hashplant,. The Instant Kharma has not dropped yet that is what will make the server crash again lol. Its fun though but im getting beat out by the best campers there lol.


----------



## calicat (Sep 10, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> Best wishes with that Tigers Milk- thats a strain I almost ordered like 5x but never did, I hope it turns out killer for ya Bottletoke! I just logged in to tell ya'll about my first 2 doobs of that supersticious last night. I work from home as an airbrush artist most days but ended up helping out my good friend with his landscaping business like I do 2-3x a week. So yesterday I get done landscaping with him around 6:30pm (we smoked dream beaver all day), get home, take a shower and twist two up of that super getting ready to squirt paint. Ummm- my night didnt go as planned at all! Usually can I rip like a champ when I am squirtin' painting but yesterday.........
> 
> 2 joints of that supersticious to the head put me on my ass and I ended up falling asleep at like 8:30pm (not good)! I usually have no issue with 2 joints to the head but then again I am usually smoking something way more sativa. All I am saying is that the Super TKO'd my ass and I never ended up painting since I turned into a pile a mush. Shit hit me like a ton of bricks- this is not morning weed! More like the shit you smoke an hour before bed. Uncured, barely dried enough to smoke in a joint and still TKO'd me, I smoke maybe 4-6 joints a day, everyday. Its not my first time getting high and this shit was pure lights out for me! Who the fuck falls asleep at 8:30pm?????? I did, lol. Be good ya'll, good growing, best wishes and keep it safe! This is a better pic of the lonely Super I still have flowering out back with around a month to go.
> View attachment 2811927


I'll be chopping mine soon upstate the tiger's milk and well I'll just post some pictures of it and it was green crack dom with foxtailing of bubba kush during swell phase. We also sometimes do the green test too. If it gets you messed up without cure then well you are just going to get annilhated when it is fully psychoactive lol.


----------



## calicat (Sep 10, 2013)

9:03 PST Dank Bidz: 
PictureAuction NameStart BidLast BidBuy OutBidsEnds in


































RKU road kill unicorn 




44.00 USDNo Bids44.00 USD*0*4 days, 23h 56mdream lotus 




44.00 USDNo Bids44.00 USD*0*5 days, 22h 21mgoji og 44.00 USDNo Bids44.00 USD*0*6 days, 8h 19mRKU road kill unicorn 




44.00 USDNo Bids44.00 USD*0*6 days, 16h 29mdream lotus 




44.00 USDNo Bids44.00 USD*0*6 days, 17h 9mgoji og 44.00 USDNo Bids44.00 USD*0*6 days, 20h 5mlotus larry 69.00 USDNo Bids69.00 USD*0*6 days, 20h 25mdirty ortega aka dirty sanchez 69.00 USDNo Bids69.00 USD*0*6 days, 23h 12mtigers milk (bubba kush x appalachia) 




 


----------



## bottletoke (Sep 10, 2013)

hmmmm........instant kharma, so when is that supposed to be dropped?

what...one more cant hurt, can it?


----------



## calicat (Sep 10, 2013)

bottletoke said:


> hmmmm........instant kharma, so when is that supposed to be dropped?
> 
> what...one more cant hurt, can it?


Aint saying lol j/k it hasn't been announced yet. Bodhi will pop in at breedbay and start count down and the madness begins again. I have seen one report on it by Gu overthere and its one of the few tens I have seen in his data sheet. I have done some of the strains he has done by B-Man and other breeders and we share about the same rating exept for some stuff on delicious seeds though. He has really detailed reports, an amazing grower, and amazing photographer.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You got two females?


ya i do have two but i want to cross the goji male if i can get one with the gorilla silver back and king lui female... and a few ogees i have just so i can pull them into a more yielding bracket.. i only have females of a few og strains that king kong og is supper strong og and so is the white fire just need more of it.. just cuzz it an asome plant im not gona go into the seed bizness just looking to enhance my stash..


----------



## thump easy (Sep 10, 2013)

and at 44 dollars a pop ima run all his gear.. i shocked this cat gona be moving up realy soon with supper dank like that i havent been so excited since raskal stuff owwwwwwwhhhhh i m liken it... it bring a smile when i can CHACHING!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah I plan on breeding some F2s if I get a male.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2013)

im so mad and hope these deals are rocking in a few weeks. broke as shit right now...


----------



## calicat (Sep 15, 2013)

Tiger's Milk.. Smoke report in 1 month if I am not lazy...


----------



## calicat (Sep 15, 2013)

Goji Og ....note this is going another 2 weeks along with 3 12/12's and the Secret Og.....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 15, 2013)

HOLY BALLS Calicat... All look incredibly good! Grow little Beavers, GROW... Must say the Dream Beaver is the most vigorous reefer I've planted in a long time. Just growing like the blazes. Got signs of branching at 3 nodes, going to be a real treat the way I like to do things. Bushy! YESSSSSSSS. Love me that Sativa goodness oh yeah... I can't help it, no Indica has really won me over like the good Sats yet. This is already right up my alley


----------



## down2grow (Sep 15, 2013)

Damn Cali that tigers milk looks dank!! How long did you run her?


----------



## calicat (Sep 15, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> HOLY BALLS Calicat... All look incredibly good! Grow little Beavers, GROW... Must say the Dream Beaver is the most vigorous reefer I've planted in a long time. Just growing like the blazes. Got signs of branching at 3 nodes, going to be a real treat the way I like to do things. Bushy! YESSSSSSSS. Love me that Sativa goodness oh yeah... I can't help it, no Indica has really won me over like the good Sats yet. This is already right up my alley


Thanks man. That's great news on your Dream Beaver. Hope it continues to flourish. Oh btw the newer males that eventually will come out will lean to Indy. You might get won over by Bodhi Indy style lol.


down2grow said:


> Damn Cali that tigers milk looks dank!! How long did you run her?


Well hopes it smokes remotely as good as the Jabba's Stash I ran several cycles ago. It was 10 weeks. Ty for your kind comment.


----------



## dontpanic (Sep 15, 2013)

Can't make up my mind on what to get from bodhi... I'm big on flavor what are the flavors you guys are getting from these strains they all look sooooo dank


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 15, 2013)

Calicat is gonna be rippin' some goodies soon! Nice job letting that bubba and goji fully finish- I always fight myself that last lil bit, lol. Best wishes and good growing!


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 15, 2013)

Mad Hammish- I am enjoying running cuts of my beaver way more than the originals I got from bean so far, much more "grower-friendly" imo. This time around I topped/cropped with a decent veg time to bush em out and cut down on that stretch, one of these days I will post some pics when they are more worth it, this batch is around 2.5 weeks in to flower. Crusty to the fans already..... good luck with your lil ones- hope they keep kicking butt for ya.


----------



## calicat (Sep 15, 2013)

dontpanic said:


> Can't make up my mind on what to get from bodhi... I'm big on flavor what are the flavors you guys are getting from these strains they all look sooooo dank


Im sure all of his creations are exceptionally tasty. Ones I have tried and grown are Jabbas Stash pheno leaning to Maui haze..tasted like bland strawberries and his awesome Bubba Kush he uses tastes like roasted coffee. Road Kill unicorn got the Chem D pheno first time around had an alternating taste of one of the cleanest chems I have experienced and blackberries. You have a tough choice on your hands. I am quite certain anything you pick up will be awesome.


----------



## calicat (Sep 15, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> Calicat is gonna be rippin' some goodies soon! Nice job letting that bubba and goji fully finish- I always fight myself that last lil bit, lol. Best wishes and good growing!


Thanks I almost get trigger happy too because when you watch something evolve from a bean its hard to put the brakes on and let it go its natural course. and Ty same to you bud.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> Mad Hammish- I am enjoying running cuts of my beaver way more than the originals I got from bean so far, much more "grower-friendly" imo. This time around I topped/cropped with a decent veg time to bush em out and cut down on that stretch, one of these days I will post some pics when they are more worth it, this batch is around 2.5 weeks in to flower. Crusty to the fans already..... good luck with your lil ones- hope they keep kicking butt for ya.


 Ah this just keeps getting better... My plan is to clone when I top, keep the tops as new plants and then flower LST style in order to both figure out who's a girl and get a decent yield off at the same time. They're destined for when I get the SoG going again, my kushes are just too slow. BADASS. I just dig Bodhi's vibe more than any other breeder I've come across. He makes me laugh, and a purchase starting like that and ending with dank reefer, well now, that's something SPECIAL. 

My wife even reckons the Dream Beaver has a kinda 'holy' vibe about it. We're both blown away by these little ones.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice avatar mad


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone else get there tickets too cherry mountain?

Looks like isc wanted to go too cherry mountain too. One order didn't make it too me


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 16, 2013)

^^ well that aint too good! HGK420- is this the second one in a row to get snagged from the mug shop? Waiting on an order myself, I dont do stealth- did you get the insurance?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2013)

damn that sucks! hope they will enjoyem as much as you wouldve...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Anyone else get there tickets too cherry mountain?
> 
> Looks like isc wanted to go too cherry mountain too. One order didn't make it too me


Aw no bro. That suuuucks. It always saddens me a bit when beans don't get to good growers. You kick ass at this game. They couldn't ask for a better home.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 16, 2013)

44 cherry mountain beans still made it to me. Along with a seperate order of hazeman stuffs. 4 orders total all hit isc on the same day. Only 1 hasn't made it yet. Out of the last 8 orders 3 of them got the blues in chi town. 

Ya i got insurance on the one that got snagged might wait for cherry lotus lol


----------



## down2grow (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn that sucks HGK! I was just gonna ask you if you got your cherry mountains yet. I sure hope my single pack makes it through. I didn't do insurance or anything special, just to crush proof tin. Crossing fingers!!!


----------



## down2grow (Sep 16, 2013)

Any info on when that cherry lotus is coming out btw?


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 16, 2013)

I got no idea. I just assume its on its way


----------



## dontpanic (Sep 16, 2013)

calicat said:


> Im sure all of his creations are exceptionally tasty. Ones I have tried and grown are Jabbas Stash pheno leaning to Maui haze..tasted like bland strawberries and his awesome Bubba Kush he uses tastes like roasted coffee. Road Kill unicorn got the Chem D pheno first time around had an alternating taste of one of the cleanest chems I have experienced and blackberries. You have a tough choice on your hands. I am quite certain anything you pick up will be awesome.



Quality reply thank you bro; I'm going with rku my girl loves chem and I love berry tastes so it's a win haha; you know how it produces for hash? Looks like its caked


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quick pic of the cuts of dream beaver I am running now.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 17, 2013)

Some of my dream beaver have those double serrated leaves.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 17, 2013)

How far in is that pic?... Looks like she gives you huge frosty-ass nugs! Trich coverage on fans is really impressive, tons of close nodes. Really looks like a winner. PSYCHED! Muahahahahahah I want the next few months to go faster now EH.


----------



## calicat (Sep 17, 2013)

dontpanic said:


> Quality reply thank you bro; I'm going with rku my girl loves chem and I love berry tastes so it's a win haha; you know how it produces for hash? Looks like its caked


We made wax out of the RKU and I tell you it was sooo good.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 17, 2013)

calicat said:


> When our concentrates we made wax out of the RKU and I tell you it was sooo good.


You smoke a fat dab before you types that out? Lol


----------



## calicat (Sep 17, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> You smoke a fat dab before you types that out? Lol


Lol cat jumped on keyboard but thought it was ok ty.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 17, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> How far in is that pic?... Looks like she gives you huge frosty-ass nugs! Trich coverage on fans is really impressive, tons of close nodes. Really looks like a winner. PSYCHED! Muahahahahahah I want the next few months to go faster now EH.


 like 2.5 weeks into flower on those cuts of beaver. they crust up towards the end even more, snow lotus pheno- got a bunch of em.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> like 2.5 weeks into flower on those cuts of beaver. they crust up towards the end even more, snow lotus pheno- got a bunch of em.


Holy mother of all that is dankness!!! Under 3 weeks?!?! That must be the fastest bud setting I have seen in my life, I've had fast strains that puff out like madness from week 4 but never anything that was this full in under 3. That settles it for me, screw everything else in my cart I'm collecting more Bodhi gear. My dream beavers have quite an indica look with little fat phatty leaves atm but total sativa structure and growth rate, will get some pics up later...


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 18, 2013)

From the beans I started of the Beaver- the chemmy leaning pheno's had the rotten meat/armpit smell in flower which was a first for me. Those were my non-keepers, the indica side showed me very hairy buds also- I nicknamed one of them chewbacca. I kept the snow lotus leaning pheno outta the choices I had.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 18, 2013)

Just put a dozen cuts of Dream Lotus into flower last evening, havent run any in a while, will be nice to have that again in a few months. Xmas weed maybe? Hopefully.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> From the beans I started of the Beaver- the indica leaning pheno's had the rotten meat/armpit smell in flower which was a first for me. Those were my non-keepers, the indica side showed me very hairy buds- I nicknamed one of them chewbacca. I kept the snow lotus leaning pheno outta the choices I had.


I guess Dirty Hippy was aptly named LOL... I read about a strawberry/fuel Indy pheno, can but hope I get that one  Will try remember some pics tonight...
.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 18, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> Just put in a dozen cuts of Dream Lotus into flower last evening bty, havent run any Dream Lotus in a while, will be nice to have that again in a few months. Xmas weed maybe?


How did you like the Dream Lotus? I've got a pack waiting in line behind Bubblegum and Grape Puff. There is surprisingly little info on the net about Dream Lotus.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2013)

So these are my Dream Beaver babies. Can't get the pics to show their real deep green colour, shitty cam and they're under MH so they look ill, but they're not trust me:







The five in the foreground are all Dream Beaver, as are the seedlings off to the left... Sorry about the filthy-looking tent I hadn't cleaned up the run-off from a flush I gave an LVBK yet. Embarrassing but anyhoooo







Profile view


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 18, 2013)

Awesome Hamish, who doesn't like some beaver?


----------



## brek (Sep 18, 2013)

I have lucky charms, white lotus, sunshine daydream and snow queen about 10 days from seed and I just germinated some "Goji Lights" that were sent to me as testers. Will post pics when things get interesting


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 18, 2013)

QUOTE=st0wandgrow;9619336]How did you like the Dream Lotus? I've got a pack waiting in line behind Bubblegum and Grape Puff. There is surprisingly little info on the net about Dream Lotus.[/QUOTE]

I enjoyed the smoke off the Dream Lotus sativa pheno- clear headed, semi energetic and I posted a few times that it worked great with my brain chemistry for whatever reason. I was happy/smiling, one of those strains that just makes the day better. I saved a purplish sativa pheno. 10 week flower and not the most insanely frosted strain but its tric coverage is better than 50% of the others I have done. Stretchy, denser buds, lower feeder, needs to be topped/bent on the sativa one I kept. Decent yield but not heavy, just good smoke that puts a smile on my face. I personally got all different phenos outta that pack and a herm that I tossed. Kinda wish I woulda kept the indica pheno since it was the yielder of the bunch, lost that cut due to issues with my ex. I posted pics on here some time a while back and dont have em anymore. You'll get a range of phenos so take ur cuts. 

I also have some GG Grape Puffs veggin' atm. Lost some seedlings this summer when I put them outside on a sunny day which ended up being too hot, my rational at the time was the natural sunlight would get em going better. I had just watered them (most likely over watered), still small (like 10-14 days) and the soil just got too hot cooking 3 of them in under an hour. I only went 7/10 germin' so now I am left with 4, most likely 1/2 males also. Oh well- sucks to spend the $ on that pack to have this happen but i guess it was the way it was ment to be. Havent had a nice grape smoke for a while so I am crossing my fingers for one decent plant to show me a lil bit of what the stomper cut is all about. Bty- Serious Seeds B-Gum was the strain I ran the longest of any but that was years ago. I ran her for almost 4 years. Some nicely cured Bgum is damn tasty and the chicks love it. Hope you get something decent for your efforts.

**Wish I had a couple Goji Lights as testers**

What is the "Snow Queen" , not familiar with that one.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 18, 2013)

I was buggin' a lil about the beans getting snagged lately so today when I checked the mail- I was pleasantly surprised and my neighbors may have seen me do a fist pump at the mailbox when I opened it, lol. Never had an issue yet with orders doing the non-guarantee. Imo it passes easier though since its a small package but zero stealth with their packaging, I mean zero.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 19, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Awesome Hamish, who doesn't like some beaver?


 Hehehe... I'm going to hit some LVBK with Dream Beaver pollen... Taking into account the DB is Dirty Hippy x Appy, I'm going to call it 'Dirty Las Vegas Beaver'


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 19, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> I also have some GG Grape Puffs veggin' atm.


 I've only seen the best reviews on the Grape Puff. Long-time growers and hardcore smokers alike agree: It's DANK. Half the reviews reckon it's the best smoke they ever had.


----------



## calicat (Sep 19, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> QUOTE=st0wandgrow;9619336]How did you like the Dream Lotus? I've got a pack waiting in line behind Bubblegum and Grape Puff. There is surprisingly little info on the net about Dream Lotus.


I enjoyed the smoke off the Dream Lotus sativa pheno- clear headed, semi energetic and I posted a few times that it worked great with my brain chemistry for whatever reason. I was happy/smiling, one of those strains that just makes the day better. I saved a purplish sativa pheno. 10 week flower and not the most insanely frosted strain but its tric coverage is better than 50% of the others I have done. Stretchy, denser buds, lower feeder, needs to be topped/bent on the sativa one I kept. Decent yield but not heavy, just good smoke that puts a smile on my face. I personally got all different phenos outta that pack and a herm that I tossed. Kinda wish I woulda kept the indica pheno since it was the yielder of the bunch, lost that cut due to issues with my ex. I posted pics on here some time a while back and dont have em anymore. You'll get a range of phenos so take ur cuts. 

I also have some GG Grape Puffs veggin' atm. Lost some seedlings this summer when I put them outside on a sunny day which ended up being too hot, my rational at the time was the natural sunlight would get em going better. I had just watered them (most likely over watered), still small (like 10-14 days) and the soil just got too hot cooking 3 of them in under an hour. I only went 7/10 germin' so now I am left with 4, most likely 1/2 males also. Oh well- sucks to spend the $ on that pack to have this happen but i guess it was the way it was ment to be. Havent had a nice grape smoke for a while so I am crossing my fingers for one decent plant to show me a lil bit of what the stomper cut is all about. Bty- Serious Seeds B-Gum was the strain I ran the longest of any but that was years ago. I ran her for almost 4 years. Some nicely cured Bgum is damn tasty and the chicks love it. Hope you get something decent for your efforts.

**Wish I had a couple Goji Lights as testers**

What is the "Snow Queen" , not familiar with that one.[/QUOTE]

I believe snow queen was a cross of snow lotus to Sonic's pinequeen not sure if it had the Shimla with it.


----------



## calicat (Sep 19, 2013)

im just going to drop the list beans at random, if i set dates the server cant handle it. new stuff will start slowly showing up slowly and im thinking of starting up a new landrace seed company that the proceeds will go to collections trips and collection trip scholarships.
from Breedbay....


----------



## brek (Sep 19, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> QUOTE=st0wandgrow;9619336]How did you like the Dream Lotus? I've got a pack waiting in line behind Bubblegum and Grape Puff. There is surprisingly little info on the net about Dream Lotus.


I enjoyed the smoke off the Dream Lotus sativa pheno- clear headed, semi energetic and I posted a few times that it worked great with my brain chemistry for whatever reason. I was happy/smiling, one of those strains that just makes the day better. I saved a purplish sativa pheno. 10 week flower and not the most insanely frosted strain but its tric coverage is better than 50% of the others I have done. Stretchy, denser buds, lower feeder, needs to be topped/bent on the sativa one I kept. Decent yield but not heavy, just good smoke that puts a smile on my face. I personally got all different phenos outta that pack and a herm that I tossed. Kinda wish I woulda kept the indica pheno since it was the yielder of the bunch, lost that cut due to issues with my ex. I posted pics on here some time a while back and dont have em anymore. You'll get a range of phenos so take ur cuts. 

I also have some GG Grape Puffs veggin' atm. Lost some seedlings this summer when I put them outside on a sunny day which ended up being too hot, my rational at the time was the natural sunlight would get em going better. I had just watered them (most likely over watered), still small (like 10-14 days) and the soil just got too hot cooking 3 of them in under an hour. I only went 7/10 germin' so now I am left with 4, most likely 1/2 males also. Oh well- sucks to spend the $ on that pack to have this happen but i guess it was the way it was ment to be. Havent had a nice grape smoke for a while so I am crossing my fingers for one decent plant to show me a lil bit of what the stomper cut is all about. Bty- Serious Seeds B-Gum was the strain I ran the longest of any but that was years ago. I ran her for almost 4 years. Some nicely cured Bgum is damn tasty and the chicks love it. Hope you get something decent for your efforts.

**Wish I had a couple Goji Lights as testers**

What is the "Snow Queen" , not familiar with that one.[/QUOTE]

The "Snow Queen" were a pack of 6 freebies from the seed depot (sonics pinequeen x snow lotus).....Got it when I ordered "Drunken Unicorn" WHICH WERE STOLEN BY A HOTEL MAID!!!!! (along with ALLLLL my seeds. I actually managed to get all back except for...Jabbas stash, drunken unicorn and clusterfunk 

Pretty funny story.....I'll tell if anyone wants to hear 

PEACE


----------



## calicat (Sep 19, 2013)

Damn Brek that would of sucked big time especially those last two which are difficult to acquire.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 19, 2013)

I really wanted to get the dream lotus... but I am broke and have 14 other seeds to pop still....SOOOOOOOoo

View attachment 2828200

My topped Goji babies. They are 24 days old. Going to take clones and transplant on day 28.

View attachment 2828201

My fruity chronic juice. 39 days of flower. only 2 and half weeks left!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2013)

brek said:


> Pretty funny story.....I'll tell if anyone wants to hear
> 
> PEACE


Oh this one I HAVE to hear.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2013)

Does the story wind up with a beaten maid?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Does the story wind up with a beaten maid?


"The codeword is 'I fear nothing', say it, SAY IT!"
"I fear nothing!"
"Good, we'll be in touch"


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 20, 2013)

calicat said:


> im just going to drop the list beans at random, if i set dates the server cant handle it. new stuff will start slowly showing up slowly and im thinking of starting up a new landrace seed company that the proceeds will go to collections trips and collection trip scholarships.
> from Breedbay....


When I saw this yesterday at the bay I was really excited to hear him mention the landrace seed company!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 20, 2013)

shit that i thought was better than the company was sholarships for collection trips....FUCKKKK YEAAA!


----------



## calicat (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey cool did you see at TSD someone made a mistake with an auction on blueberry hill and highest bid was $12,016 lol. I lost out on a lot of bid wars but did get the highest bid for greedos' stash.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 20, 2013)

I wonder if they HAVE to pay that 12 grand lol.

Damn.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2013)

Calicat I sent you a pm regarding your idea for a seed company, let me know if it didn't work some messages end up being blank for some odd reason...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I wonder if they HAVE to pay that 12 grand lol.
> 
> Damn.


Well a 12k pack of seeds better grow trees the size of a redwood lol...


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 20, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well a 12k pack of seeds better grow trees the size of a redwood lol...


For 12k Jessica alba better be delivering them naked lol


----------



## Sativasfied (Sep 20, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> For 12k Jessica alba better be delivering them naked lol


For wayyy less than 12k I would deliver seed to her


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

Sativasfied said:


> For wayyy less than 12k I would deliver seed to her


Muahahahaha... Like a baws


----------



## calicat (Sep 21, 2013)

Mad if you get a chance clear an old private messages was trying to resend you one thanks bro off to work.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on that... Geez it fills up fast. I will pay for more PM room, sometimes I'd LOVE to go back to old ones to make sure about stuff.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## calicat (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice HGK. Hey did you get all your packs I do recall you were wating on some cherry mountains?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2013)

The cherry mountain is in the second pic. =)

Flipped the goji today. Can't wait to see what pops.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 22, 2013)

One order never made it. They came through on different days to for some reason. The one that came through first got got. Still managed 4 packs and 2 packs of the harlequin bx tho!


----------



## calicat (Sep 22, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> One order never made it. They came through on different days to for some reason. The one that came through first got got. Still managed 4 packs and 2 packs of the harlequin bx tho!


That's splendid news considering all the seizures.


----------



## calicat (Sep 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> The cherry mountain is in the second pic. =)
> 
> Flipped the goji today. Can't wait to see what pops.


That's awesome. Best of luck.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 22, 2013)

calicat said:


> That's splendid news considering all the seizures.


Thanks! I feel kinda bad hogging up 3 orders of the bx and 6 orders of the cherry mountains. With all the isc stuff lately and the last 2 bodhi orders not making it to me I just figured a little overkill was needed to do the job lol. Il Make sure to give cuts out or something!

On the same mountain topic ive got 7 silver mountains in bloom right now at 4 weeks or so. They have been through more stress then I've ever put plants through. They got 3 days in dark and the 2 following days under a single led bulb just to simulate 12/12.

I can only see one seed developing but I had some weiners on a different strain that i think did the dirty. I haven't managed to find any herming at all on the silver mountains. 2 of the girls got bad rubber branches. And most of the phenos are on the unpleasant side so far. I got one mega fruity one and a hazy metallic one that smells like some straight up Super silver haze and funk. 

The 2 that smell amazing are growing like some retards and stretching A lot. Idk if il take cuts with all the upcoming goodness got but so far they seem to be amazingly resilient to herm and grow amazing at very low nutrient levels. I borderline stopped feeding them for a week a they still kept packing on the weight! 

All in all it seems to be a very solid strain. Probably some amazing winners to be had! I hope one of mine picks it up and finishes good. And I hope I notice it early enough to get cuts!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2013)

calicat said:


> That's splendid news considering all the seizures.


 I can't believe that customs makes such a badass mission of finding beans. I feel really sorry for every person that loses out on an order, I've read about quite a few rare or sold-out packs going missing now too. It's kinda heart-breaking really. It's going to make some serious problems for a lot of people eventually, breeders will have to raise prices to make up for losses, people will home-breed at random taking more bread from professionals, etc. It really is a big deal the way I look at it. And I hope to gods a solution is found for you guys soon and peeps stop having to take losses like this.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2013)

One of my Goji REEKS ! If it turns out both of my plants are fem I am killing it.


----------



## calicat (Sep 22, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Thanks! I feel kinda bad hogging up 3 orders of the bx and 6 orders of the cherry mountains. With all the isc stuff lately and the last 2 bodhi orders not making it to me I just figured a little overkill was needed to do the job lol. Il Make sure to give cuts out or something!
> 
> On the same mountain topic ive got 7 silver mountains in bloom right now at 4 weeks or so. They have been through more stress then I've ever put plants through. They got 3 days in dark and the 2 following days under a single led bulb just to simulate 12/12.
> 
> ...


Yw broski. You should not because sometimes it takes multiple packs to actually find a keeper. Nice on the silver mountains I wanted that when it first came out but well sucks to be on west coast in terms of ordering or auctions because I will lose because I have to get to work since I work graveyards lol. Sounds like the last pheno you identified could be the winner in terms of the overall experience. I find when it comes to SSH when its on its own its good but when mixed with something else it becomes outstanding.


----------



## calicat (Sep 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> One of my Goji REEKS ! If it turns out both of my plants are fem I am killing it.


Uh oh were you specifically hunting for males in hopes to do a multi generation project?


----------



## calicat (Sep 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I can't believe that customs makes such a badass mission of finding beans. I feel really sorry for every person that loses out on an order, I've read about quite a few rare or sold-out packs going missing now too. It's kinda heart-breaking really. It's going to make some serious problems for a lot of people eventually, breeders will have to raise prices to make up for losses, people will home-breed at random taking more bread from professionals, etc. It really is a big deal the way I look at it. And I hope to gods a solution is found for you guys soon and peeps stop having to take losses like this.


Yeah it is disheartening; however, I always make it a point to make seeds with various methods. No one has a crystal ball in their back pocket to predict if its possible that customs will have the future ability to confiscate all our beans regardless of the seed bank's or seed companies ingenuity of trying to cloak their packages.


----------



## Clankie (Sep 22, 2013)

Here is the Road Kill Unicorn I currently have in flowering. She is both one of my favorites and a patient favorite, with excessive day ending potency and a funky nasty sweet (in that order) smell and taste. Yields like a champ. Had some salt build up issues this run, I'm still getting the hang of drain to waste, but she took it more or less in stride. I am currently also growing out 10 of my RKU F2s that use this female and a male pheno that was vigorous but low with tight nodes and massive leaves.





lower branch





top





further down





F2s, hard at work. Certainly gots the tight nodes 





and a little Skunk91, rather early in


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 22, 2013)

that looks dank nice job man ^ i just 12/12 my silvers and ssdd today hopefully ill get some bomb


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2013)

I was going to make some seeds to try to get some strawberry or purple tinted buds. not looking for much smoke this go round .


calicat said:


> Uh oh were you specifically hunting for males in hopes to do a multi generation project?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2013)

Feel free to check.out my nursery thread to see them if you like.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 22, 2013)

That rku looks dank. I might have to have that be my replacement for cherry mountain.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 22, 2013)

calicat said:


> Yw broski. You should not because sometimes it takes multiple packs to actually find a keeper. Nice on the silver mountains I wanted that when it first came out but well sucks to be on west coast in terms of ordering or auctions because I will lose because I have to get to work since I work graveyards lol. Sounds like the last pheno you identified could be the winner in terms of the overall experience. I find when it comes to SSH when its on its own its good but when mixed with something else it becomes outstanding.


The tude has a handful of silver mountains in again. 

U know if be kept his SSH going for this round of indica breeding?


----------



## calicat (Sep 22, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> The tude has a handful of silver mountains in again.
> 
> U know if be kept his SSH going for this round of indica breeding?


Off the top of my head I am not quite sure I would have to refer to the state of union thingy he put up before.


----------



## calicat (Sep 22, 2013)

[HR][/HR]santa cruz mountain naturals will release tomorrow (mon):

clones, around 30 of each:

purple goji

good medicine f1

hippy slayer

im not sure if they will hold them for people coming from far away but you can ask them.....


santa cruz mountain naturals
Address: 9077 Soquel Dr, Aptos, CA 95003
Phone (831) 688-7266
Hours: 10 AM to 8 PM 





bodhi seeds summer 2013 clone guide

goji og (bodhi cut):
the classic dark berry pinesol goji og cut. 
9 weeks 

hippy slayer:
a dirty hippy x road kill skunk sativa hybrid with a unique aroma and extreme potency. found by pj in the test batch. 9 weeks

good medicine f1: cbd rich f1 cut of harlequin x appalachia.
9 weeks

purple goji og: a purple stemmed goji og f2 cut that stays shorter and more full with a rich heavy berry aroma. 9 weeks

pinesoul : an extreme lemon pinesol f2 goji og cut, very stretchy and robust. 
9 weeks

thunder egg og: an f1 goji selection from 100 seed plants, chosen for its incredible denseness and amazing refreshing effect. 9 weeks

goji og queen mother: an f1 goji selection from 100 seed plants, chosen for its size, extreme resin, and buttery og berry smell. 9 weeks

temple (bodhi cut): huge fast hazy towers of canna mind medicine. 9-10 weeks 

sunshine daydream (butter cut): the amazing pain relieving day brightener, smells of hot buttered blueberry muffins. 9 weeks

superstitious: big, easy, and beautiful. a stevie wonder x snow lotus hybrid. 8-9 weeks

strawberry dakini: a big old hairy strawberry scented sativa clone from the bodhi vault. strawberry diesel crossed to a green a13 leaning double purple doja male. 9 weeks

wookie (honey bush pheno) a rich sweet she musk wonder plant comprised of big buddies lavender clone and appalachia. 9 weeks....from Breedbay


----------



## calicat (Sep 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Feel free to check.out my nursery thread to see them if you like.


Impressive journal. Like how it has been evolving.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 22, 2013)

So the goji queen and thunder egg are from that 99goji batch or whatever he was talkin about on Breedbay? I was wondering when and how we would see those


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2013)

Do all the purple stemmed gojis have the deep berrysmell?


----------



## calicat (Sep 22, 2013)

Dunno man he just posted that like 30 mins ago and then poofed lol. And sucks more stuff to druel about lol.


----------



## calicat (Sep 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do all the purple stemmed gojis have the deep berrysmell?


Mine didn't have purple stems so could not help ya there. Maybe someone else here could provide you with that information.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 22, 2013)

One of these silver mountain phenos is uber fruity smelling with a metallic background. Is that the green crack showing through?


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 23, 2013)

Talking about the Green Crack- next pack I am buying is that Green Lotus. I told myself not to order anytime soon but I am keeping tabs on the stock levels. Mug shop started with 100 packs and they wont run out without me getting one, just not in a hurry to order now. I ended up starting a pack of Mikado from a different breeder since I used to have it many years back and am trying Mikado just for old times sake (12-12 germ rate!) , remember ordering Mikado from Marc Emery- thats how long ago it was when I last tried it. Hopefully I am a better grower now than I was 14-15 years ago. Mikado was the first pack I ever bought from what all I remember. Best wishes and good growing to all.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 23, 2013)

Been eyeballing that SSH also- waiting to see how HGK420's look.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 23, 2013)

HGK420- next year for musky fishing season I am coming up your way to fish Lake St Clair once again- mind if I stop by to medicate? 
I had to cut off my head bc of reasons we all know about. 2nd pic is the Dream Lotus.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 23, 2013)

O the pressure ! I better get this Silver mountain grow right lol!


----------



## calicat (Sep 23, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> One of these silver mountain phenos is uber fruity smelling with a metallic background. Is that the green crack showing through?


With my tiger's milk once you get past the initial skunky smell there is a dinstinctive smell of a tropical mango.


----------



## calicat (Sep 23, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> O the pressure ! I better get this Silver mountain grow right lol!


You will man you got good skills.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 23, 2013)

calicat said:


> You will man you got good skills.


Not English skills lol. Man I typo alot on here!

Thank you also. 

So quick question..... The Appalachia he uses all over the place is a boy???

How did ken Estes enter a boy into the canna cup???


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 23, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> Talking about the Green Crack- next pack I am buying is that Green Lotus. I told myself not to order anytime soon but I am keeping tabs on the stock levels. Mug shop started with 100 packs and they wont run out without me getting one, just not in a hurry to order now. I ended up starting a pack of Mikado from a different breeder since I used to have it many years back and am trying Mikado just for old times sake (12-12 germ rate!) , remember ordering Mikado from Marc Emery- thats how long ago it was when I last tried it. Hopefully I am a better grower now than I was 14-15 years ago. Mikado was the first pack I ever bought from what all I remember. Best wishes and good growing to all.


i just noticed this post. Is that mikado from hazeman? 

Did Marc emery own federation seeds then?


----------



## calicat (Sep 23, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Not English skills lol. Man I typo alot on here!
> 
> Thank you also.
> 
> ...


I prolly typo more than you. Yes that is one of the super males Bodhi has used. Do not know the exact details but I am assuming one of the strains expressed strong characteristics of the Appy male in a female plant(s) then he just entered it. Easy for Estes to do since I believe he has his own collective.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 23, 2013)

calicat said:


> I prolly typo more than you. Yes that is one of the super males Bodhi has used. Do not know the exact details but I am assuming one of the strains expressed strong characteristics of the Appy male in a female plant(s) then he just entered it. Easy for Estes to do since I believe he has his own collective.


Te story I keep hearing is he entered in one of bodhi's cuts? That he got one of his cuts from a mutual acquaintance. Did he just get one of the super rare bodhi selected appy females that he gave to a buddy?

If it was "the" appy male cut

Maybe he used the appy to make a batch of bay-11 but not for the commercial seed batch? For whatever reason?

Idk lol but I like playing CSI:THC!


----------



## calicat (Sep 23, 2013)

That's another possibility but in reality the only group that would know the exact truth would be Estes crew. Hahaha aside from being an amazing grower you might have another calling Inspector Chronic lol.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 23, 2013)

Appalachia is a f1 H&L cross that Bodhi grew out, he selected both a male and female... 

The male became one of his best studs, the female cut was never used in any releases... 

This female cut is the one Kens crew got a hold of and entered into the cup from a mutual friend.

Or so the story goes...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 23, 2013)

Pretty sure I got a Goji male. 4 weeks old. 2 days of 12/12 already showing sex. Hoping for balls on this one!!

Pat was the stinky one and the faster growing plant. Plus deep purple straws.

2nd pic looks like two balls dropping..


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 23, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> Appalachia is a f1 H&L cross that Bodhi grew out, he selected both a male and female...
> 
> The male became one of his best studs, the female cut was never used in any releases...
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for clearing that up. I got all stoned last night and that question came outa the ether. 

No Appalachia f2's and select pheno isolating I guess


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2833383View attachment 2833384View attachment 2833385
> 
> Pretty sure I got a Goji male. 4 weeks old. 2 days of 12/12 already showing sex. Hoping for balls on this one!!
> 
> ...


Definitely looks like balls. Bodhi gear is the only gear that's fooled me. I was sure I had 3 awesome males to choose from this go with silver mountain and they all turned out female. Thought I Had male preflowers for sure. 

Lets hope u get my luck. I just
Popped 7 über hard to get seeds and its lookin like only 1 female.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 23, 2013)

Nuuuu! Not that kind of luck! I want a male and a female to make F2s


----------



## down2grow (Sep 23, 2013)

Still no cherry mountains on my end yet, dispatched from the tude 9/6 at 6am. Still checking daily with my fingers crossed everyday. Gosh I hope that they make it!


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 23, 2013)

down2grow said:


> Still no cherry mountains on my end yet, dispatched from the tude 9/6 at 6am. Still checking daily with my fingers crossed everyday. Gosh I hope that they make it!


They get past isc yet?


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 23, 2013)

u guys having issues need a connect on the east coast- no issues over here. Seems like Chicago and LA are the hotspots.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nuuuu! Not that kind of luck! I want a male and a female to make F2s


50/50 is the luck ya really want but it always seems to go ether mostly males or mostly females for me. I bet overall I'm near 50/50 just not every pack ends up that way. Über gay


----------



## heelzballer (Sep 23, 2013)

I have 3 harelquin bx1s, 3 lucky charms, and 3 bodhi true ogs...My question is what to partner with any males I get from these..I have feminized female seeds c99, female sensi star, and an open pollinated hermied exodus kush plants that may or may not be all male, all female, or a mix of the two...Can you get good females from seeds that were either hermied self pollinated? Thanks this will be first attempt at breeding seeds...What male bodhi seeds would you breed with my female plants listed above? Thanks


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 23, 2013)

I had a "purple couch lock" I ran for a long time that came from a seed I found in my net. Looked just like a strain we were running called couch lock but with Hughes if purple and a slightly smoother toke. I found a Nanner here and there but not anything unmanageable. 

I got a seedlin in right now from a seed I randomly found on me desk right in front of the keyboard. It had its little green covering that smelled like fuely goodness but not like any of my strains that I could pinpoint. I'm hoping for another lucky bean! 

On the flip side I've had 9-10 shitty net/floor beans over the years. Several came from train wreck (big surprise they sucked) others from who knows where but they were just bland or bad in general.

This is kinda the luck I have in general with any beans tho too. About 1 in 7 or so has a very appealing flavor and about 1 outa 20 or so has both flavor and yield. 

Give her a run and treat her nice. If she herms after she's been babied then send her on her way! 


Side note I've gotten 100% females from net/floor beans. From hermie feminized pollenation I can only assume.


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 23, 2013)

Mine come through LA and i've received all 5 of mine, they always come in 8 days. Have some green lotus that are supposed to come tomorrow, see if my luck still lasts...


----------



## down2grow (Sep 24, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> They get past isc yet?


I didn't get the guarantee, just a crushed proof tin. Is that the only way to check if they got past isc? To get the guarantee?


----------



## down2grow (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm in CO Upstate! Ordered some lucky charms over the summer and those made it. No guarantee, no tin, no nothing last order.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 24, 2013)

i cant wait till i harvest, ill be splurging on the B man...


----------



## Clankie (Sep 24, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Ok thanks for clearing that up. I got all stoned last night and that question came outa the ether.
> 
> No Appalachia f2's and select pheno isolating I guess


watch workingman's dank on the seed depot for future appalachia releases. supposedly the f3 will be released.


----------



## down2grow (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm such a dumbass, didn't know how to track my package until my boy just showed me now. Only ordered beans three times ever! So anyhow, it seems like it got to isc LA on 9/11 and it's still there! Guess I'm fucked


----------



## calicat (Sep 24, 2013)

down2grow said:


> I'm such a dumbass, didn't know how to track my package until my boy just showed me now. Only ordered beans three times ever! So anyhow, it seems like it got to isc LA on 9/11 and it's still there! Guess I'm fucked


That is not the case always. Sometimes a package can sit in a hub till its been processed. Then it goes through and it is fine.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 24, 2013)

down2grow said:


> I'm such a dumbass, didn't know how to track my package until my boy just showed me now. Only ordered beans three times ever! So anyhow, it seems like it got to isc LA on 9/11 and it's still there! Guess I'm fucked


I've had a couple sit for a weekish and make it but I've also had a couple get stuck there indefinitely. One of my cherry mountain orders is taking a vacation in Chicago as well. I'm hoping its just gonna take a week in Macy's then come home but somehow I doubt it 

Best of luck to ya! Maybe our orders can possibly conspire to escape!


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Sep 25, 2013)

Usually a delay is because they have to fill out the forum before they green tape and send out but you might be lucky and received unopened package.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 25, 2013)

Clankie said:


> watch workingman's dank on the seed depot for future appalachia releases. supposedly the f3 will be released.


^^ thanks buddy! I have been looking for a Diesel cross from Bodhi or H & L for a while, hope they re-releases that cross. Saw on the depot that Bodhi tested some ECSD x's but I havent seen them for sale. Eyes are open, waiting for the drop.


----------



## littlegiant (Sep 25, 2013)

Will attitude let you get the guarantee with the tins or is it just with a t-shirt?
I dont see what would be the difference as long as you pay for it.
My last order got snagged in chicago,(with t-shirt)but was reshipped in a tin and made it in about 4 days.
Seems the tin made it through with no problem,(maybe i just got lucky)but those t-shirts are a problem.
Dont know if i should risk 1 more order from the tude or go with sannies.
I want more Bodhi gear though!


----------



## Mid Mi Mike (Sep 25, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> ^^ thanks buddy! I have been looking for a Diesel cross from Bodhi or H & L for a while, hope they re-releases that cross. Saw on the depot that Bodhi tested some ECSD x's but I havent seen them for sale. Eyes are open, waiting for the drop.


Some were let out as a freebie.


----------



## Sativasfied (Sep 25, 2013)

Mid Mi Mike said:


> Some were let out as a freebie.


Bodhi has the best "freebies" hands down. 

For posterity: Bodhi's Sour Diesel Mix x Snow Lotus = a Sour Diesel cut that came from Loompa (not headband), an ECSD cut, and Schroomy's Original Diesel all crossed with Snow Lotus


----------



## tree king (Sep 25, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> ^^ thanks buddy! I have been looking for a Diesel cross from Bodhi or H & L for a while, hope they re-releases that cross. Saw on the depot that Bodhi tested some ECSD x's but I havent seen them for sale. Eyes are open, waiting for the drop.


me too. ecsd x snow lotus bring it on bodhi!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2013)

How do you get bohdi freebies?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> How do you get bohdi freebies?


Usually they are announced, and come with the purchase of his gear (sometimes you have to get 2 packs)...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2013)

Is this through breedbay?


----------



## down2grow (Sep 25, 2013)

calicat said:


> That is not the case always. Sometimes a package can sit in a hub till its been processed. Then it goes through and it is fine.


I sure hope they make it through. I'm not tripping about the money just the rarity of the beans!


----------



## down2grow (Sep 25, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> I've had a couple sit for a weekish and make it but I've also had a couple get stuck there indefinitely. One of my cherry mountain orders is taking a vacation in Chicago as well. I'm hoping its just gonna take a week in Macy's then come home but somehow I doubt it
> 
> Best of luck to ya! Maybe our orders can possibly conspire to escape!


I think that's what I'm doing next. Make two orders of the same beans to up the odds of getting any at all. Smart!! If mine don't make it hook it up with some F2's! Lol


----------



## Doobius1 (Sep 25, 2013)

I got my freebies through Cannazon with a purchase of Green Lotus. Freebies were Harlequin x Appalasia. Im pumped about some high CBD. Dropped 4 into dirt 3 days ago and of course have 4 sprouts today


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2013)

harlequin still gets you blazed the fuck up too? is it low thc?


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Sep 25, 2013)

What r bohdi seeds


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2013)

google BODHI CANNABIS SEEDS


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2013)

youll be happy you did


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks ima search right now


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 26, 2013)

Just been reading through this thread....all you guys with Diesel this or Strawberry that....can't understand some of your jargon re breeding.
The writing is on the wall & it's time to learn how to grow decent seed. Someone said it earlier, who knows when new technology is employed by The Man that intercepts 100% of orders?
I have much to learn as I suspect the art of growing good seed is not as simple as using any old mj pollen on any old mj flower. Are there any good threads explaining the basics of growing good seed?
Any link is much appreciated.


----------



## calicat (Sep 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is this through breedbay?


Attitude, Seed Depot, and not sure never saw freebies at Cannazon before.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 26, 2013)

the zon sent me a few random freebies by maggilla , strain called glo f2.

i havent ordered any bodhi from there yet but some sort of freebie program does exist there!


----------



## calicat (Sep 26, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> ^^ thanks buddy! I have been looking for a Diesel cross from Bodhi or H & L for a while, hope they re-releases that cross. Saw on the depot that Bodhi tested some ECSD x's but I havent seen them for sale. Eyes are open, waiting for the drop.


The eventual Instant Karma male has bubba kush x rez sour diesel ibl  *Strain Description*​*Strain Name:*_instant karma _​*Brand:*_bodhi seeds _​*Landrace,F1,F2, Selfed,Polyhybrid etc*

_Polyhybrid_
*Lineage:*_bubba kush x sour diesel ibl _​*Parental Information*_this is my old faithful bubba kush momma paired with a rez sour diesel ibl male circa 2005.

one of my earlier strains, and one of the first bubba hybrids commercially availible.

like a big bubba kush bush with sweet fuel tones over the signature kushyness of the bubba.

great for pain, nice yeild, beautiful nugs, and a solid breeder.... _​*Indica/Sativa %*_Indica Dominant _​*Feminized Seeds?*_No _​*Indoor / Outdoor*

_Indoor_
_Outdoor_
_Greenhouse_
*Bloom Length:*_9 weeks _​*# of Phenotypes?*_3 _​*Describe each phenotype expression:*_70% hybrid
15% bubba 
15% sour d (more fuely earth than sour)

pretty darn homogenous.... _​*Stretch:*_1.5 _​*Resin Profile:*_High resin _​*Odour Score:*_8 _​*Odour Description:*_deep kush, sweet woods, fuel, mossy earth _​*Flavour Score:*_8 _​*Flavour Description:*_earthy spice biodiesel _​*Potency Score:*_8 _​*High Type:*_like a warm sleeping bag filled with playmates _​


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Instant karma is in the soon to be released lineup Isn't it?


----------



## Clankie (Sep 26, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Instant karma is in the soon to be released lineup Isn't it?


i know there are some instant karma hybs being tested at the depot at the moment. no idea regarding commercial availability.


----------



## calicat (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah HGK one of them. Us cats that dig Bodhi will be stabbing each other for it lol.


----------



## calicat (Sep 26, 2013)

Clankie said:


> i know there are some instant karma hybs being tested at the depot at the moment. no idea regarding commercial availability.


Have you tried IK yet..tester strain or hybrid tester? Ive seen some test grows and the feedback looks quite promising.


----------



## calicat (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh hey Clankie been meaning to ask you its non Bodhi related though. I was going to pick gudkarma's mind more on it but he's hiatus. Its about Holy Princess. Have you started on those yet? Im in the process of germinating one ( sure hope I get a female and the Santa Maria pheno). Any experiences on that strain would be greatly appreciated?


----------



## calicat (Sep 26, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> harlequin still gets you blazed the fuck up too? is it low thc?


Not sure on this but I believe Upstate ran that and he said it was dank. Maybe he will chime in.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2013)

that karma sounds good!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 26, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Instant karma is in the soon to be released lineup Isn't it?



Instant karma is a really old Bodhi cross...

B is using a Instant karma male in his new crosses (that are in testing)...


----------



## Clankie (Sep 26, 2013)

calicat said:


> Oh hey Clankie been meaning to ask you its non Bodhi related though. I was going to pick gudkarma's mind more on it but he's hiatus. Its about Holy Princess. Have you started on those yet? Im in the process of germinating one ( sure hope I get a female and the Santa Maria pheno). Any experiences on that strain would be greatly appreciated?


i didnt run a full pack, only had two females. both had an overripe tropical fruit smell and taste. mine were both a little over double stretch, and otherwise fairly easy plants. i have not run anything with instant karma, but it has great genes. the bubba and rez's sour should compliment each other very well especially with the fast veg of the sour d.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2013)

It's a boy!!!


----------



## Swamp Thing (Sep 26, 2013)

Instant Karma are old releases. Though B is working on a rerelease. I've got some Tranquil Elephantizer and Goji coming from him now that I'm looking forward to trying. Just sent my clusterfunk to a friend to finish the pack and make f2's.. Haven't tried my Tiger's Milk yet but luckily over the years Bodhi has let me test many awesome hybrids.

Love the bodhi love over here. Top class mate.

cheers
swampy


----------



## down2grow (Sep 27, 2013)

Just checked my tracking number again and the shipment took a 15 day vacation. Says it was processed and departed yesterday! Hope it makes it with everything intact!


----------



## Slimjimham (Sep 27, 2013)

Whos grown goji og? Trying to decide if it's a keeper or not. .. prob won't be. . Smells good, tastes good, yields well but grows lanky and is much leafier than other strains (like even with a good trim still looks leafy unless you really cut into the buds), plant seems to get mag deficiency and leaves curl under oddly when other strains look great...

anyone else have experience with this? I grew out 2 beans only one was female (attitude promo)


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 27, 2013)

damn you shouldve kept that male and grew it out with that fem


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 27, 2013)

I kept clones of the male to breed with.


----------



## calicat (Sep 27, 2013)

Clankie said:


> i didnt run a full pack, only had two females. both had an overripe tropical fruit smell and taste. mine were both a little over double stretch, and otherwise fairly easy plants. i have not run anything with instant karma, but it has great genes. the bubba and rez's sour should compliment each other very well especially with the fast veg of the sour d.


As always thank you for sharing your experiences


----------



## calicat (Sep 27, 2013)

Swamp Thing said:


> Instant Karma are old releases. Though B is working on a rerelease. I've got some Tranquil Elephantizer and Goji coming from him now that I'm looking forward to trying. Just sent my clusterfunk to a friend to finish the pack and make f2's.. Haven't tried my Tiger's Milk yet but luckily over the years Bodhi has let me test many awesome hybrids.
> 
> Love the bodhi love over here. Top class mate.
> 
> ...


Oh hey swamp  You lucky devil I read so many good reviews on clusterfunk at TSD but of course that never and prolly wont make it to my grubby hands lol. Oh btw what pheno did you get on the Tiger's Milk?


----------



## calicat (Sep 27, 2013)

Slimjimham said:


> Whos grown goji og? Trying to decide if it's a keeper or not. .. prob won't be. . Smells good, tastes good, yields well but grows lanky and is much leafier than other strains (like even with a good trim still looks leafy unless you really cut into the buds), plant seems to get mag deficiency and leaves curl under oddly when other strains look great...
> 
> anyone else have experience with this? I grew out 2 beans only one was female (attitude promo)


I have just one time its curing atm. Has your ambient room temps or medium temp been fluctuating? During the hot times in Summer and early Fall the tendency is that your ca/mg dissipates faster since its a mobile element.


----------



## calicat (Sep 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's a boy!!!
> 
> View attachment 2837431View attachment 2837432View attachment 2837433


That's what ya wanted gratz .


----------



## Clankie (Sep 27, 2013)

Slimjimham said:


> Whos grown goji og? Trying to decide if it's a keeper or not. .. prob won't be. . Smells good, tastes good, yields well but grows lanky and is much leafier than other strains (like even with a good trim still looks leafy unless you really cut into the buds), plant seems to get mag deficiency and leaves curl under oddly when other strains look great...
> 
> anyone else have experience with this? I grew out 2 beans only one was female (attitude promo)


sounds like too much N in flower, or general nute problems. the goji i kept has rock hard OG buds, i had leafier phenos, but nothing out of the ordinary. it is very sensitive to N in early flowering.


----------



## calicat (Sep 27, 2013)

Forgot was it you Clankie or Cool that got a full on nepali og pheno?


----------



## Slimjimham (Sep 27, 2013)

Temps are solid... I keep my mini split locked in at 74, overall nutes may be a bit overused... going to start throwing in more frequent water only... running h&g and all other strains love it


----------



## Swamp Thing (Sep 27, 2013)

calicat said:


> Oh hey swamp  You lucky devil I read so many good reviews on clusterfunk at TSD but of course that never and prolly wont make it to my grubby hands lol. Oh btw what pheno did you get on the Tiger's Milk?


Thanks man. Haven't grown out the Tiger's Milk yet. Just got present from Bodhi in the mail today... The Goji OG and Tranquil Elephantizer.. Obviously look forward to both.

The Clusterfunk are amazing.. like I said I sent the rest of my pack to a friend that is able to do more with them than I am atm.. He's gonna be making F2s of them (over at bodhi's homesite, breedbay). I made an f1 with a male I found of Clusterfunk with an old school cut of NL. Should be super old school funky pine funk.

I absolutely can't wait for the Tiger's Milk and the Tranquil Elephantizer. I think those two would mix well. And even the NLxCF would mix well too with both...

Slim Jim, as far as stretchy Goji phenos... I've seen a bunch in the Goji thread at breedbay. They all look great though.. despite some having smaller yields.. all top knotch meds

Hope you enjoy

peace
swampy


----------



## calicat (Sep 27, 2013)

Slimjimham said:


> Temps are solid... I keep my mini split locked in at 74, overall nutes may be a bit overused... going to start throwing in more frequent water only... running h&g and all other strains love it


Nice on the temp side. And sounds like you have a plan to correct your slight issue. Glad to read your other strains are digging your regimen.. best of luck with the remainder of your grow.


----------



## calicat (Sep 27, 2013)

Swamp Thing said:


> Thanks man. Haven't grown out the Tiger's Milk yet. Just got present from Bodhi in the mail today... The Goji OG and Tranquil Elephantizer.. Obviously look forward to both.
> 
> The Clusterfunk are amazing.. like I said I sent the rest of my pack to a friend that is able to do more with them than I am atm.. He's gonna be making F2s of them (over at bodhi's homesite, breedbay). I made an f1 with a male I found of Clusterfunk with an old school cut of NL. Should be super old school funky pine funk.
> 
> ...


Yw bro. Sorry I misread your statement on Tiger's Milk. You guyz talk about the TE a lot over there and some cats here I get a chance to chat with tell me the remix was friggn awesome. Is that Nl similar to Thad's noof cut? And best of luck with your joint projects sounds really exciting.


----------



## Clankie (Sep 27, 2013)

TE: remix is awesome~
i have patients that have heavy duty medical issues and they love that strain. the name is spot on. my pheno is a beast of a yielder, stinks of mean fruit (one of my patients aaid they thought it smelled like what ugly fruit should smell like) very strong and possibly unpleasant if not weed. if the original is anything like it i would recommend it. and stake the shit out of it because them branches will be HEAVY.


----------



## thecoolman (Sep 27, 2013)

Is bohdi ever going to become a breeder instead of just another pollen slinger.
Nothing but new f1s every other month.. Its a fucking joke but but he has nice descriptions for the kids.
Eventually maybe he will at least come up with a decent f3 until then he is just another pollen slinger to me.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 27, 2013)

Harlequin BX is an f1? Apollo 11 genius? I'm sure he has more too

Anything besides an f1 takes time and space. 2 things some one as popular is B is seriously short on. 

I'm sure he's got some shit in the works. In the meantime he can upgrade and get more room from all the f1 profits. (IMO well deserved profits)

It's not like they are shitty f1's either. An f1 winner is a work of art as well. Just gotta put the time in to find it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 27, 2013)

harlequin is a f1 backcrossed to the original mom. i believe apollo is a worked like further than f1 too,i think


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 27, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> harlequin is a f1 backcrossed to the original mom. i believe apollo is a worked like further than f1 too,i think


Ya I was using those as examples. He's prolly got a handful more too I bet.

I will admit with this first pack of silver mountains I've found several recurring losing phenos that I've found from every other breeder under the sun.

A couple have my attention tho. Starting to smell awesome.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 27, 2013)

^^ yea my first gage experience has been fucking bumpy!


----------



## Galvatron (Sep 28, 2013)

Update on my lucky charms. It's been flowering for maybe 4 week's I havent kept count, its outside in southern California, the smell is like artificial strawberry marshmallows and the plant only doubled in size after flowering. I had two but culled one that looked weak, the one I kept looks to be leaning towards the white in the cross. Im having caterpillar problems so I defoliated the plant to be able to catch the pillars easier. I'll have some pics tomorrow the buds are frosty but doesn't show well in pics though.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 28, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> Is bohdi ever going to become a breeder instead of just another pollen slinger.
> Nothing but new f1s every other month.. Its a fucking joke but but he has nice descriptions for the kids.
> Eventually maybe he will at least come up with a decent f3 until then he is just another pollen slinger to me.


Bodhi is not just making f1s. He is digging into Goji making further generations. Bodhi also has been doing a lot of work with landrace strains, which certainly take time. 
All I can say is this about my experience with now 5 different Bodhi strains running. 1. I've ran into very few weak or subpar plants. 2. The vigor and overall health of these plants is generally a notch above other breeders I've checked out. 

My Goji is absolutely sick in resin output. Yeild is to be desired, but this girl has an absolutely amazing berry smell, with all sugar leaves, and fan leaves being just coated. 

Blueberry Hill is a bit slow in veg when considering other plants but that may be in part from using DJ Shorts mom blueberry. Keeping a male who showed resin output in veg and has a nice squat form with which reminds me of a female plant the way it is beginning to form clusters. Going to make F2s and see where that goes.

White Lotus had awesome vigor with all plants being very uniform. Outta 4 plants all were male so restarting more of the pack.

Sunshine Daydream is about to go into flower. Very fast growth, and uniform. Smells in veg and showing resin on the fan leaves after a 30 some odd day veg.

Superstition is a great vegging plant as well. Fast growth and very uniform. Definately making F2s due to the great plants in the genetic makeup.

Still sitting on Ancient OG as I really want to dig into this line as I'd love to find Iranian traits. Going to wait untill I have a larger space when I move next year. Don't know where ill end up and would hate to lose plants in a move (perhaps outta state). 

Every seed I've popped from him has tails in 24 hours. Gotta say his seeds are thick and sometimes it helps to scuff them. 

Anyways while Bodhi does make many F1's, he uses great clone only cuts and has an eye for studs. Honest question, have you tried Bodhi? His prices are great and his genetic stock has a very strong following.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 28, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> Is bohdi ever going to become a breeder instead of just another pollen slinger.
> Nothing but new f1s every other month.. Its a fucking joke but but he has nice descriptions for the kids.
> Eventually maybe he will at least come up with a decent f3 until then he is just another pollen slinger to me.



Pollen sling/chucking or not the man works with the dank at a dank price! Holds to his word 100% of the time!
is constantly contibuting to the community. What more could one ask for in a pollen chucker! 

Imo bodhi is a breeder and a good one!

coolman what was the last thing you did for the community other than this bs post!


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hell raiser I've been meaning to ask you. What's the deal with your sig lol? I gotta know the context and reason you took it. Just outa complete weirdness?


----------



## calicat (Sep 28, 2013)

This is just a guess but maybe hes a fan of the British horror franchise. That box was used to open the dimensional portal to Hell. I use to be a horror movie fanatic.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 28, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Hell raiser I've been meaning to ask you. What's the deal with your sig lol? I gotta know the context and reason you took it. Just outa complete weirdness?



Hazey was such a trip when i seen his post i had you highlight it lol mostly just poking fun 
as for the name it was given to me during my time in the army!


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 28, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hazey was such a trip when i seen his post i had you highlight it lol mostly just poking fun
> as for the name it was given to me during my time in the army!


Lol for sure. Sounds like a serious grumpy old man !


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 28, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Lol for sure. Sounds like a serious grumpy old man !


Or a under age one :/


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 28, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Or a under age one :/


Lol true that.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 28, 2013)

what ever happened to good ole hazey?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 29, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> what ever happened to good ole hazey?



Got no clue he just split


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 29, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> Is bohdi ever going to become a breeder instead of just another pollen slinger.
> Nothing but new f1s every other month.. Its a fucking joke but but he has nice descriptions for the kids.
> Eventually maybe he will at least come up with a decent f3 until then he is just another pollen slinger to me.


All I know is what I've got here is kicking the crap out if my inbred lines for sure. So much so that I won't buy from anybody else really. Bodhi gear us showing me that old vigor I'd almost forgotten existed. Been looking for months and gone through many strains and phenos but it all stank as far as growth rate goes, the DB is going to be the one going in the SoG and getting that running again. Grows like a mad plant, Bodhi is definitely getting more of my money thrown at him...


----------



## ImaSourDfiend (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi new to bodhi gear soShould i stash my good medicine and work the green lotus or other way around? I jus wanna try the best one first.


----------



## thecoolman (Sep 29, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> All I know is what I've got here is kicking the crap out if my inbred lines for sure. So much so that I won't buy from anybody else really. Bodhi gear us showing me that old vigor I'd almost forgotten existed. Been looking for months and gone through many strains and phenos but it all stank as far as growth rate goes, the DB is going to be the one going in the SoG and getting that running again. Grows like a mad plant, Bodhi is definitely getting more of my money thrown at him...


I will agree that f1s are usually more vigorous but never the less despite what hellraizer says
it does not make a breeder. It seems to me bohdi may have access to good genetics but thats about it
and what he does for the community doesn't make him a good breeder either. One thing I know is 
the dutch used to put out xint plants that were not f1s and with good breeding vigor and uniformity 
serious seeds,magnus, Homegrown fanta seeds etc they grew or grow fast and put out but were lower potency and the smells sucked by todays standards but they were breeders.. just didnt have access to todays USA genetics. 
Why is there virtually no US (cali) breeder putting out stabil seeds by now that can compete with clone only strains. I hate having to grow out 30 or 40 or more seeds just for a mother plant. When looking for a breeder
all I can find is alpine seeds f6 lemmon larry og. Its fucked up that it would take a swiss company to dial in
a plant with cali genetics. To me anyone selling f1s is not even close to a breeder. The best and most vigorous us genetics i have found lately is star dawg by top dawg seeds but they had a few phenotypes. I will give bohdi a run though based on all your recomendations I am not looking for a sweet or fruity strain
though and he seems to use that dream lotus alot. Out of curiosity what type of inbreds were you running Mad Hamish?

I have had to run at least 20 packs of top dawg, pices genetics, Cabin fever, Og rascal
emerald triangle, so cal seeds
etc just for 2 or 3 killer mothers with cali genetics
and i don't call that good breeding
I might as well just flown out to northern cali and stayed at a hotel
for a couple weeks til I met some local growers for clones and then driven back. It wouldn't of cost much more.


----------



## GreenSummit (Sep 29, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> what ever happened to good ole hazey?


does anyone really care? i could only read a little of anything he posted before having to skip it


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 29, 2013)

He also uses the now dead tresdawg Appalachia male.

He's starting to mix it up now and bi know he stated on breedbay about a goji f3 male he likes and I think instant karma lines are in testing. 

Bodhi workzs on a bunch of different things and actually goes out to find new genetics. Shit try his line, I don't think you'll be disappointed. Not only That why not try and make an ibl yourself. I'm planning on fucking around with his genetics further. Plus I wanna dig through some of the old genetics in some f2s.


----------



## tree king (Sep 29, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> I will agree that f1s are usually more vigorous but never the less despite what hellraizer says
> it does not make a breeder. It seems to me bohdi may have access to good genetics but thats about it
> and what he does for the community doesn't make him a good breeder either. One thing I know is
> the dutch used to put out xint plants that were not f1s and with good breeding vigor and uniformity
> ...


coolman im glad you had a chance to finally grow top dawg and pisces cause i respect your opinion. what did you think about them? tell you the truth i wasnt impressed at all by the star dawg and motorbreath. i had 17 females of star dawg and found nothing impressive and had 7 fems of motorbreath and also nothing worth holding onto. its so damn hard for me to find something great from seed lately. whats your opinion on those companies you just listed which one was the best? also what strains did you find keepers in?


----------



## down2grow (Sep 29, 2013)

Just an update on my order of Cherry Mountains. Got the green tape and an empty tin can with a letter stating that my "cannabis seeds" got seized. Guess I shouldn't have went the tin can option. So my question is, is my address on the radar? Should I order to this address again? I'm about to move out in a couple of months here anyways.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 29, 2013)

Lame lame lame lame LAME!


----------



## Clankie (Sep 29, 2013)

ImaSourDfiend said:


> Hi new to bodhi gear soShould i stash my good medicine and work the green lotus or other way around? I jus wanna try the best one first.


Start four or more each. but if its strong head medicine you are after, i'd go with the green lotus.


----------



## Clankie (Sep 29, 2013)

tree king said:


> coolman im glad you had a chance to finally grow top dawg and pisces cause i respect your opinion. what did you think about them? tell you the truth i wasnt impressed at all by the star dawg and motorbreath. i had 17 females of star dawg and found nothing impressive and had 7 fems of motorbreath and also nothing worth holding onto. its so damn hard for me to find something great from seed lately. whats your opinion on those companies you just listed which one was the best? also what strains did you find keepers in?


you guys must suck such balls at growing.


----------



## tree king (Sep 29, 2013)

Clankie said:


> you guys must suck such balls at growing.


or you and alot of people online are full a shit and dont know what good weed is lol. have you even grown these strains or are you just runnin your mouth? i see your growin the TE remix though im currently growin out the original and im exited to see how they turn out. this is my first bodhi strain


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 29, 2013)

I have run at least 6 bodhi strains

chem 3 x app
atf x app
caliO x app
original TE
remix TE
Goji og
Blue pak

and evry pack that was pop had high germ rates and
high fem to male rates! Healthy looking beans 100%
of the time....... Above the norm growth rates with 
re-veg/cloning and veg. 
Some of the best meds i have found in a marketed
strain/crosses

and heres my vault list of bodhi gear


Bodhi Seeds regs. 
1) Apolo 11 genius pheno f3. 
2). M8. 
3). Cluster fuck. 
4). Moonwalk. 
5). Dank sinatra. 
6). Sssh. 
7). Blue pakastan. 
8. Goji og. 
9). sunshine daydream. 
10). Pure kush x uxbekistani. 
11). 89 seni nl5 noof x bcsc nl5. 
12). black triangle. 
13). tigers milk. 
14). Jabbas stash. 
15). Headtrip. 
16). Blue tara. 
17). Tranquil eliphantizer. 
18 . Greedo stash. 
19). Dream lotus. 
20). ancient og. 
21). Bubbas hand 
22). Lando stash
23). Solo stash 
24). White lotus. 
24). Bobbos stash

think if B wasnt a breeder i would get this deep with his gear?


----------



## tree king (Sep 29, 2013)

nice hellraizer im curious what would you say the difference is between the TE and the TE remix? yield, potency etc?

also which bodhi strain is the most potent out of what you grew? 

i see bodhi selling more seeds than any other breeder right now common sense would tell me there has to be a reason for it. il know in a couple months for sure


----------



## BustinScales510 (Sep 29, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> I will agree that f1s are usually more vigorous but never the less despite what hellraizer says
> it does not make a breeder. It seems to me bohdi may have access to good genetics but thats about it
> and what he does for the community doesn't make him a good breeder either. One thing I know is
> the dutch used to put out xint plants that were not f1s and with good breeding vigor and uniformity
> ...


 There isnt any company selling seeds that youre guaranteed to find a keeper in a 10 pack that will rival an elite clone only,regardless of what "f" generation it is. Clone only strains started out as one seed amongst plenty of other unremarkable or shitty ones. As far as pollen chucking, breeders make what people want, and people want new crosses,not a homogenized line of something that was hot 5 years ago.

And I live in the bay area in northern ca, and honestly it isnt that easy to find truly good strains here either. You can find thousands of mediocre strains (the equivalent of someone just cloning some random shit out of a 10 pack) but cuts of truly high end boutique strains are held tight and not openly circulated because competition is so fierce. When I want something new that stands out as awesome, I have to grind it out going through multiple packs too, so you might wanna hold off on that plane ticket..cause nobody is waiting around to throw elite clones at tourists


----------



## tree king (Sep 29, 2013)

BustinScales510 said:


> There isnt any company selling seeds that youre guaranteed to find a keeper in a 10 pack that will rival an elite clone only,regardless of what "f" generation it is. Clone only strains started out as one seed amongst plenty of other unremarkable or shitty ones. As far as pollen chucking, breeders make what people want, and people want new crosses,not a homogenized line of something that was hot 5 years ago.
> 
> And I live in the bay area in northern ca, and honestly it isnt that easy to find truly good strains here either. You can find thousands of mediocre strains (the equivalent of someone just cloning some random shit out of a 10 pack) but cuts of truly high end boutique strains are held tight and not openly circulated because competition is so fierce. When I want something new that stands out as awesome, I have to grind it out going through multiple packs too, so you might wanna hold off on that plane ticket..cause nobody is waiting around to throw elite clones at tourists


what are you talkin about bs theres clone only strains all over the place and the breeders have them. its my opinion that if both parents are top notch than most of the phenos fromseed will be top notch as well. i think these so called breeders dont know how to pick males and so it shows in there seeds thats the only thing i can think of. unless they just dont care about potent weed or something. sounds like bodhi has a special male that he found so everything he crosses it too comes out good. i can understand why he wants to use it over and over again. dj short did the same thing with his blueberry male. same thing with spice of life's sweet pink grapefruit male that made blockhead and a few others


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 29, 2013)

Although i didnt see much in the way of wide varying phenos they each seemed to have there on bling!
the original being the more dominating in consistant phenos. All in all org TE wasnt a huge yielder more avg
but super dank! 


ATF x APP was and still is the dankest out of the linup so far! Still got lots to pop in the future.
dont think atf is on the market yet or even if it will but if you see it or get a chance at it grab 
that shit lol


----------



## tree king (Sep 29, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Although i didnt see much in the way of wide varying phenos they each seemed to have there on bling!
> the original being the more dominating in consistant phenos. All in all org TE wasnt a huge yielder more avg
> but super dank!
> 
> ...


what is the atf? damn i thought the te was gonna yield huge someone on another forum told me it yields more than chem d thats kind of a let down.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 29, 2013)

tree king said:


> what is the atf? damn i thought the te was gonna yield huge someone on another forum told me it yields more than chem d thats kind of a let down.


Every chem cross i have tryed has been a very low yielder so imo the TE is a better yielder lol
ATF i believe is alaska thunder fuck..... Could be rong though


----------



## tree king (Sep 29, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Every chem cross i have tryed has been a very low yielder so imo the TE is a better yielder lol
> ATF i believe is alaska thunder fuck..... Could be rong though


thats funny i had some chem crosses that were pretty big yielders. just wanna pick your brain for a sec, what were some of your best strains you ever grew for potency and yield combined?

how was that yield on that atf x app?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 29, 2013)

tree king said:


> thats funny i had some chem crosses that were pretty big yielders. just wanna pick your brain for a sec, what were some of your best strains you ever grew for potency and yield combined?
> 
> how was that yield on that atf x app?


If were just talking bodhi the top 2 were ATF and calio these both hold some gem phenos for potency/yield!
and are the closes to old school funk and flavor i have found in any breeder work!

other non bodhi stuff that was great for potency/yield were 
firestarter 
force og (dark helmet pheno)
Ire vibe choke berry
sin city sour flame og

i try to seek a 50/50 with yield/potency


----------



## tree king (Sep 29, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> If were just talking bodhi the top 2 were ATF and calio these both hold some gem phenos for potency/yield!
> and are the closes to old school funk and flavor i have found in any breeder work!
> 
> other non bodhi stuff that was great for potency/yield were
> ...


i appreciate the straight up answers hellraizer alot of people beat around the bush. where can i get caliO at? i wanna buy both these bodhi strains your talkin about

you just gave me alot of strains to do research on i appreciate it!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2013)

so how is bay11? anyone growing it? i was gonna trash it till i saw someone list the genetics as bodhis lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 29, 2013)

tree king said:


> i appreciate the straight up answers hellraizer alot of people beat around the bush. where can i get caliO at? i wanna buy both these bodhi strains your talkin about
> 
> you just gave me alot of strains to do research on i appreciate it!


No problem tree those 2 were testers for bodhi so look for them in the near future!
maybe bodhi will chime in on a timeline.


----------



## tree king (Sep 29, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> No problem tree those 2 were testers for bodhi so look for them in the near future!
> maybe bodhi will chime in on a timeline.


yes sir! your the man hellraizer appreciate the info


----------



## Galvatron (Sep 29, 2013)

lucky charms



















the bottom branches are nugging up earlier than the top.


----------



## down2grow (Sep 30, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> so how is bay11? anyone growing it?


Bay 11 is pretty damn good! Not as frosty as lucky charms, but it's potent and the high last longer than any of the lucky charms phenos that I have. Not saying that lucky charms ain't dank. My friend saw a nug of lucky charms earlier today and said its the best he's ever seen! That pheno was leaning towards The White.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 30, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> I will agree that f1s are usually more vigorous but never the less despite what hellraizer says
> it does not make a breeder. It seems to me bohdi may have access to good genetics but thats about it
> and what he does for the community doesn't make him a good breeder either. One thing I know is
> the dutch used to put out xint plants that were not f1s and with good breeding vigor and uniformity
> ...


I've now tested too many to mention, Cali Con(never again) OG Rascal, SinCity etc tried the bubbas and chems and none even touched sides with my old NYCD cut. Can't wait forever for a plant to get its veg on, I have a schedule around here. Frost monsters here and there but no vigor and flav wise nothing new brought to the table. So exactly how much Bodhi gear have you grown? I do not know a single person that has felt let down by Bodhi. Best track record on the web bro. He consistently keeps his customers happy. And he's not a breeder huh? My 12 years experience state otherwise. He is one if the best. F1 vigor counts and that he can keep it that way as much as possible kicks ass. And seeing as any good grower will see the benefits in F1 inclusive of vigor, increased root and bud mass, higher pest resistance combined with the fact Bodhi delivers a keeper at least per pack, it is a good and sustainable strategy that will keep him earning his bread for a long time. You kids with your 'bling' F3s and (insert name) Kushes. Have fun with all your mutants and herms and wasted time, the grown ups are enjoying some proper weed, any time you feel like trying something worth your money well be here to help with some good advice.


----------



## calicat (Sep 30, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Every chem cross i have tryed has been a very low yielder so imo the TE is a better yielder lol
> ATF i believe is alaska thunder fuck..... Could be rong though


Ur not it is. Or Matanaska Valley.


----------



## tree king (Sep 30, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I've now tested too many to mention, Cali Con(never again) OG Rascal, SinCity etc tried the bubbas and chems and none even touched sides with my old NYCD cut. Can't wait forever for a plant to get its veg on, I have a schedule around here. Frost monsters here and there but no vigor and flav wise nothing new brought to the table. So exactly how much Bodhi gear have you grown? I do not know a single person that has felt let down by Bodhi. Best track record on the web bro. He consistently keeps his customers happy. And he's not a breeder huh? My 12 years experience state otherwise. He is one if the best. F1 vigor counts and that he can keep it that way as much as possible kicks ass. And seeing as any good grower will see the benefits in F1 inclusive of vigor, increased root and bud mass, higher pest resistance combined with the fact Bodhi delivers a keeper at least per pack, it is a good and sustainable strategy that will keep him earning his bread for a long time. You kids with your 'bling' F3s and (insert name) Kushes. Have fun with all your mutants and herms and wasted time, the grown ups are enjoying some proper weed, any time you feel like trying something worth your money well be here to help with some good advice.


did you try the white fire from og rascal? real curious about that strain


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 30, 2013)

tree king said:


> did you try the white fire from og rascal? real curious about that strain


 I apologise for being a tad more abrasive with my response than usual, but this is actually annoying me a bit.

Hmmm, only grow of WiFi I know about ended up starting to flower during veg, and had weird-ass structure. I also know for sure that OGR wiped his ass on the guy growing it, simply stating that the plant is NOT WiFi and not making a single move to explain wtf was up nor replace what was clearly shitty/mis-labelled seed. OK sure it wasn't WiFi, right on. Came out of an OGR pack though. And I don't care what these people call it, SFV FAK I don't give a rat's ass, it's all chemdawg's lines just crossed out once and then given a new name, and then inbred from here to china and back. Ah but it's fashionable to never really credit Chem and his stash of 13 seeds... Even the NYCD I love so much was also a hijacked Chem line (Soma finally admits it was a Sour Diesel cut crossed to his Hawaiian x Skunk male)...

With OGR you're talking about one of Swerve's buddies. Quite a rant about 'breeders' if you are actually seriously considering shopping with all-out rip-off artists such as OG Rascal. I mean talk about inbreeding going the wrong way (if ever there was a right one). The mutants and herms I mentioned? You want the muties, go for OGR. You want the herms, his buddy Swerve will sort you out. 

Point is, Bodhis is right up there with Soma Seeds and MNS far as I'm concerned. BREEDERS that understand that it's about more than that 'bud shot' at the end of the grow. Giving you quality performance and tip-top health PLUS quality smoke, and looking into the MNS stable you get plants with vigor, power, yield and flavour all rolled into one. Bodhi's kinda up there bro. He's LEGIT. If you've hung onto some of his limited drops, you can charge up to 4 times what you paid and somebody WILL buy the pack. Not many breeders can do THAT for you. The guy is tapped into some main ganja nerve, between him and other small 'boutique' breeders they really are keeping cannabis healthy and strong. Enough with these weak-ass inbred strains already. Stuff can't even hold itself up, stupid plants that grow a huge nug but forget they need to have a stalk to hold the thing up. It's not better. How can inbreeding to the point the organism can't even survive without help be good, seriously?!

If you're interested in buying something, try Bodhi. Coming onto a thread dedicated to his gear and slagging him off as a pollen-chucker serves nobody. If you are indeed interested in Bodhi gear, there's a lot of people here that will answer your questions. If you have a negative review (meaning you ACTUALLY GREW SOME) I bet that will be welcome too. But to forward a REDICULOUS argument about F1 V/S F3, and what it takes to benefit the entire ORGANISM, this, Sir, is a waste of everybody's time, and will serve to do nothing but create an argument. This, Sir, I do believe DEFINES the word 'Trolling'. Saying stuff in order to just get a rise out of people. Which is the only thing you will accomplish on a Bodhi thread having grown no Bodhi gear and slagging off Bodhi's skills before enquiring about other breeders' gear.


----------



## thecoolman (Sep 30, 2013)

> *You kids with your 'bling' F3s and (insert name) Kushes. Have fun with all your mutants and herms and wasted time, the grown ups are enjoying some proper weed, any time you feel like trying something worth your money well be here to help with some good advice.*


* 

I am no newbie and no kid. 
In fact I may have a good bit more experience than you. So You shouldn't be so fucking arrogant. Shame i had to start over with collecting genes after raising a family. There is nothing wrong with f1s from worked and well bred strains and even better if there from f6s or so. bohdi I notice has lots of f1 POLYHYBRIDS instead though.**


Can we please stop calling pollen chucking breeding? Taking pollen from some male you find in a pack of seeds and tossing it on some seeds or a clone is not breeding, it's seed making." With that said I will give his seeds a try.

"I get it that most of you fellas are young and were still just a gleam in your parents eyes when mj was a truly underground industry with much different standards, higher standards in my opinion. Obviously, in the last 15 years, things have changed and there is a much higher demand for seed and new strains, but F1s are pollen chucking, not breeding. I'm not saying there's a problem with F1s, but tossing some pollen and giving the seed a name is not breeding a strain.

True breeding is about pheno hunting, and not just finding one girl and one good guy. It's about working with with multiple female and male phenos over many generations, not just one or two. And it takes more skill to choose the proper phenos than most people have, especially growers who have less than 5 years experience growing. "quote from bohdi forumn ...interesting stuff

PS... We all know OG Raskal is a Pos but its also true lots of Cali 
Dispensaries are getting top dollar for WI FI...must be a reason.

*


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 30, 2013)

WiFi is the flavor of the week. It's simply what the kids want. Me personally, I'll pop some unique genetics and take the genes further. 

I'm glad you are going to give Bodhi a try. I highly doubt you'll be disappointed. There is a reason many of us are doing other breeders to fill out gardens with his stuff. To give props to bodhi, he even let's people know if a tester is having herm issues should one be so lucky to be a tester. It doesn't take long browsing breedbay to see how great many of his plants are.


----------



## Mid Mi Mike (Sep 30, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> *
> 
> I am no newbie and no kid.
> In fact I may have a good bit more experience than you. So You shouldn't be so fucking arrogant. Shame i had to start over with collecting genes after raising a family. There is nothing wrong with f1s from worked and well bred strains and even better if there from f6s or so. bohdi I notice has lots of f1 POLYHYBRIDS instead though.**
> ...


If you don't like Bodhi beans then I would suggest you buy from some other breeder and quit your fucking whining it is what it is.


----------



## thecoolman (Sep 30, 2013)

*If you don't like Bodhi beans then I would suggest you buy from some other breeder and quit your fucking whining it is what it is. 
*
I said I would try them. I also said he was chucking pollen... and I think he is.
This is a bodhi thread not a kiss bodhi ass thread.
So rather than snivel about it and try to say I am whining you should maybe pull that head out.


----------



## Sativasfied (Sep 30, 2013)

Let's see some collection journals from other pollen slinger/chuckers. Maybe Swerve, OGR, Ken, Delta9, Sonic, TGA, Monk, Karma E$sko, GGG, DNA, Dinafem, DJ Short, Frost Bros, G13, RP, Mosca, Mandala, Sagamartha, Soma, Buddah, Barney and others will show us some of their trips? 

Bodhi

*2008 Nepal*



> location: shivapuri national forest
> village: mulkharka
> elevation: 1900m
> classification: medium christmas tree shape dense floral clusters mountain sativa
> ...



Now that was 2008.

2009 Oaxaca 
2010 Morocco
2013 India


Show me a pollen chucker or breeder who logs that many miles, with pictures and full reports. GHS? rofl

Bodhi has my money simply because the amount of energy and effort he has put into his craft. Energy transfers and I have gladly opened up my garden to that potential, and have not been let down yet.

While some may crave their cookies (how many cuts and crosses?) or other flavor of the month cup winner, I will gladly take an Ethiopian Highland, an Aruba, a Malawi Gold and a Nepali Watermelon Hashplant along with his F1s. Does taking a plant to f2 make a breeder? or is it f3? maybe one only becomes a breeder at f7? What about BX or IBL, that's what makes a breeder? 

I guess Bodhi must be different, don't see any chucker/slinger or many "breeders" with this kind of resume.



> Heres the list of what i have left in my vaults from the last 8 or 9 years of making of beans...
> 
> some of these were released, some were freebies and gifts, but most are still in the fridge for the future...
> 
> ...


Whatever it is Bodhi is doing, or whatever title you want to give him, the bottom line is growers support him harvest after harvest.


----------



## thecoolman (Sep 30, 2013)

It seems to be so maybe he is doing some thing right. I am definitely going to try a pack or 2.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 30, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> It seems to be so maybe he is doing some thing right. I am definitely going to try a pack or 2.


You will be happy with his gear!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 30, 2013)

Dream Beaver in week 5, topped at node 3













Spectacular looking plants. Quite a few other strains got pushed aside to give these the best light etc available on Saturday. Pretty clear to me there's a keeper or two in there already. So far short, bushy, vigorous, for my vegging area a true dream-plant. So far, WIN.


----------



## brek (Sep 30, 2013)

pheno hunting through: Snow Queen, Lucky Charms, White Lotus, Sunshine daydream....On the far right in cups are testers of Goji x NL5. They are a few weeks behind the others.

To the dude bitching about "higher standards" "back in my day".......Please shut it. I've floored enough of your kind with one bowl of bodhi genetics. I SIMPLY DON'T BELIEVE YOU PEOPLE ANYMORE. I used to think, "hmmmmm, maybe these old codgers bitching and complaining DID have way better weed back then?!!?"

But then, they hit one bowl or blunt from me and are saying "i'm good" when I try to pass another.......

Kinda cute.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 30, 2013)

What's the makeup of snowqueen (assuming snow lotus)? And how's it doing?

I'm running a single Goji, sunshine daydream, Blueberry Hill, and superstitious growing now


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 30, 2013)

Snow lotus x Pine queen I believe


----------



## thecoolman (Sep 30, 2013)

*
To the dude bitching about "higher standards" "back in my day".......Please shut it. I've floored enough of your kind with one bowl of bodhi genetics. I SIMPLY DON'T BELIEVE YOU PEOPLE ANYMORE. I used to think, "hmmmmm, maybe these old codgers bitching and complaining DID have way better weed back then?!!?"*


Actually if you read it that was a quote from another Bohdi forum. Now Bohdi seeds may be good I will keep a open mind. But the breeding standards today have gone way down. Why do you think todays weed is good.. Its years of development and improvement starting way before your ass. I highly doubt 
they are going to be that much more potent than all of the og or sour d or clone only etc..around here. I have 5 legal patients all used to top of the line weed.... It always takes 1 ignorant youngster though... keep staring at that small ass tent


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 30, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> *
> To the dude bitching about "higher standards" "back in my day".......Please shut it. I've floored enough of your kind with one bowl of bodhi genetics. I SIMPLY DON'T BELIEVE YOU PEOPLE ANYMORE. I used to think, "hmmmmm, maybe these old codgers bitching and complaining DID have way better weed back then?!!?"*
> 
> 
> ...


Oldschool vs Nuschool weed is a topic deserving its own thread. But I feel it us a redundant topic seeing as most if us that grew and toked in the 90s are by now a bit jaded. Once you've had more good reefer than Cheech that does tend to happen. The greats of old aren't always what we remember them to be as I have discovered. Breeding hasn't gone to shit. There always were only a few that did it right. Guys like Nevil and Shantibaba aren't exactly common to find. Its more a case of more blinged up noobs with huge beards are jumping into it. Anyhow that aside... Wtf are you with zero interest doing on this thread? I mean seriously, you work for Swerve or something? Gonna be doing this on threads about other breeders? Seriously, you so bored you can't find something else to do now you're trolling the Bodhi thread? Don't try his gear, please don't. The latest drops have been insanely exclusive. We really don't need you on the bandwagon. And the fact that it all sells out pretty much instantly just cements my opinion on that. Ah sure there are some packs knocking about at the 'tude but if that's where you go to find the good shit then good luck to you anyhooo. This is a cool thread, stop screwing it up pretty please mate.


----------



## thecoolman (Sep 30, 2013)

Start a thread and 1 person doesn't agree or questions your "exclusive" hero and polyhybrids and you start whining like a schoolgirl.. Get the fuck over it! I will try his seeds and obviously am interested. I dont "work for swerve or something". With that being said you really shouldn't get so buthurt its just not good for you? 
Now I would of left this thread along time ago but its comments like yours that keep bringing me back.

Oh and pay attention if your going to snivel about it .. I never said the old weed is better we all no today's is.


----------



## brek (Sep 30, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> *
> To the dude bitching about "higher standards" "back in my day".......Please shut it. I've floored enough of your kind with one bowl of bodhi genetics. I SIMPLY DON'T BELIEVE YOU PEOPLE ANYMORE. I used to think, "hmmmmm, maybe these old codgers bitching and complaining DID have way better weed back then?!!?"*
> 
> 
> ...


That "small ass tent" is only for testers. If they pass the test they go into my actual room. I'm sure you're SUCH a badass grower with a commercial setup right? Where are your pics? And yeah everything I've run from bodhi is more potent than any sour D or OG kush garbage I've tried.

YEAH the breeders from holland giving us shit dutch genetics since the 80's were MUCH better breeders.

The more you talk the dumber (and more ignorant you sound)

No wonder I left troll it up for years.

DOUCHEBAGS like coolman with big mouths and nothing to back it up.


----------



## brek (Sep 30, 2013)

COOLMAN works for swerve! 

That would make so much sense.

PS.....just as I suspected.....No pics to back up that big fat mouth of yours.

and yeah...Please don't buy any bodhi ceeds. WE want them....You'll just fuck them up anyway.

PS....I'm 35 and have smoked since I was 12....Seen all the weed throughout the 90's.....IMO give me the 2013 weed ANYDAY.


----------



## Sativasfied (Sep 30, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Snow lotus x Pine queen I believe


Snow Queen is Pine Queen x Snow lotus

Not sure which pheno was used in the cross though, he has mentioned a "signature shiva trident foxtailing" pheno, a "monster" pheno and a "unique stretchy" pheno that he found in June 2010.


----------



## thecoolman (Sep 30, 2013)

brek said:


> That "small ass tent" is only for testers. If they pass the test they go into my actual room. I'm sure you're SUCH a badass grower with a commercial setup right? Where are your pics? And yeah everything I've run from bodhi is more potent than any sour D or OG kush garbage I've tried.
> 
> YEAH the breeders from holland giving us shit dutch genetics since the 80's were MUCH better breeders.
> 
> ...




Smart Commercial growers dont post pics and many smart medical growers dont either. In the 80s I was getting my shit from humbolt and San Diego not Holland. "Although i did order from super sativa seed club once"
Be a good Little bitch and quit trolling me.


----------



## brek (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice edit.....

I've smoked humboldt weed too. Good for you..... WE know you're not a commercial grower..... Just a butthurt fella who keeps getting proven wrong.

If you smoked or grew better weed you wouldn't be so angry.

Where you stay at. Let's chat in person.

Maybe I'll sell you some decent clones little buddy.


----------



## thecoolman (Sep 30, 2013)

medical grower...nice edit troll


----------



## brek (Sep 30, 2013)

OK....I'm done with you....OF COURSE you wouldn't meet up. Typical.

And I know anyone in SD worth a shit in this game....I'll let them know to overcharge you on your next eighth you pick up.

If you need me to clarify anything else for ya....PM me.....we're all sick of you in the Bodhi thread. Thank you.


Coolman is now sending pm's about "your mom" in my inbox........ It's official. He's actually 15.


----------



## thecoolman (Sep 30, 2013)

Originally Posted by *brek* 
gonna track your IP address.


Just get it from your mom



Your now on my ignore list little boy so pm me all night


----------



## thecoolman (Sep 30, 2013)

Out of respect to the bohdi fans I'm out of here dont want to keep this BS going...


----------



## tree king (Sep 30, 2013)

brek said:


> View attachment 2841475
> 
> pheno hunting through: Snow Queen, Lucky Charms, White Lotus, Sunshine daydream....On the far right in cups are testers of Goji x NL5. They are a few weeks behind the others.
> 
> ...


i think you guys should relax he's giving you all the benefit of the doubt and he's gonna try out a bodhi strain. like me i think he's just fed up because so many breeders strains suck give him a break. if he didnt wanna try them that would be a different story


----------



## brek (Sep 30, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> Out of respect to the bohdi fans I'm out of here dont want to keep this BS going...


Thanks that's all I wanted. And of course you didn't post the rest of what was said. I'm out too. Was gonna share some bodhi grows but I remembered what this site has become. i'll be at the actual bodhi site with grow logs if anyone cares.

My apologies all. Shouldn't have let this dude get to me.

oh and the Snow Queen is snow lotus x Sonic's Pine Queen.

Peace y'all

PS....you're right tree king....His posts were just SO condescending and douchey....got to me.


----------



## Galvatron (Sep 30, 2013)

Shouldnt let a few bad folks stop you from posting your results here. If anything you'd be helping bodhi out if your grows end up good and you'd help everyone else out who's willing to search for the info. I tried registering for one of those forums bodhi posts at but they didn't accept my registration for some reason and although I can read the posts I can see the pics there so you'd help out people in my situation. Free and open exchange of info is in the benefit of everyone. Peace.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Oct 1, 2013)

Supersticious that is around 2 weeks from chop, this is the one that had to be put outside b/c I ran outta room inside. 

This is a snow lotus leaning Dream Beaver that had to be out back also, not sure if shes got time to finish outside but we will see.

bty- since I ran outta room inside, somehow I have accumulated 27 plants just over my back fence living in the suburbs. A lil sketched out by it but had to do what I had to do. I know some of them wont finish in time of frost but thats fine, I'll just cram them back indoors when its time. I do wanna say that my Gage Green Grape Puff's smell more in veg than any other plant I have smelled at a preflower stage. Not a huge selection of Puff's but I do have my fingers crossed hoping for a good one.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Oct 1, 2013)

Someone had asked about the Harlequin/appy cross, it was a decent plant from what I remember. Easy to grow, no real issues, stayed on the shorter side, not a bad taste but wasnt as strong as I am used to so I ended up giving most of it to a friend. Dont think I would run it again but buds were dense and yield wasnt too bad, not great but not bad. Not a real standout for me but than again I am not a med patient who may benefit from high cbd. Best wishes and good growing.


----------



## calicat (Oct 1, 2013)

Damn upstate your superstitious and Dream Beaver look amazing. Thanks for sharing those yummy shots. I actually popped one the other day along with a SSDD, Pura Vida, and a Holy Princess.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 1, 2013)

idk how..... why.... or who..... but my 3rd order arrived intact....... looks like they just wanted to hang out in chitown for a week....

im even more paranoid now.... i literally shredded everything on the side of the road looking for rf tracking tags or anything weird.... it seems ok.

man...... score one for bodhi beans i guess


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Awesome HGK! Now alls I got to do is convince you that you want to share some of those cherry mountains with me! 
puff, puff, pass....


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 1, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Awesome HGK! Now alls I got to do is convince you that you want to share some of those cherry mountains with me!
> puff, puff, pass....


I don't know what I'm gonna do. I'm a borderline compulsive gambler and that's like trading lotto tickets or something lol

I did just recently find out one of my favorite grow shop owners has one of the biggest bodhi collections I've ever heard off.... And he didn't get cherry mountain  

Idk tho like I said I don't even know how I could pick which pack to go


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 1, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> I don't know what I'm gonna do. I'm a borderline compulsive gambler and that's like trading lotto tickets or something lol
> 
> I did just recently find out one of my favorite grow shop owners has one of the biggest bodhi collections I've ever heard off.... And he didn't get cherry mountain
> 
> Idk tho like I said I don't even know how I could pick which pack to go


 What I do is I put them in a beanie, the packs, then close my eyes and pick one out. Usually, I instantly put it back in the beanie as for some odd reason once I pulled it out I don't feel like running that one. Most of the time not the second or third ones either. Then they all go back in the beanie, at which point I usually place another seed order to get my head straight. Normally by the time I get back to the beanie, I am DEAD certain I want to run the beans just ordered and none of the ones in the beanie. After that I will boil it down to two, and then germ waaaay too many beans off each one. I've had to expand my veg area twice due to this particular method. Works for me


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> What I do is I put them in a beanie, the packs, then close my eyes and pick one out. Usually, I instantly put it back in the beanie as for some odd reason once I pulled it out I don't feel like running that one. Most of the time not the second or third ones either. Then they all go back in the beanie, at which point I usually place another seed order to get my head straight. Normally by the time I get back to the beanie, I am DEAD certain I want to run the beans just ordered and none of the ones in the beanie. After that I will boil it down to two, and then germ waaaay too many beans off each one. I've had to expand my veg area twice due to this particular method. Works for me


That's about where I'm at. I'm gonna have to take a vacation to Spain for a run just to do them all and it finally! Lol


----------



## down2grow (Oct 2, 2013)

Congrats HGK! Wish mine went through Chicago now!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 2, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> That's about where I'm at. I'm gonna have to take a vacation to Spain for a run just to do them all and it finally! Lol


 Hell yeah! Land is really cheap there at the moment too. You can actually still buy a farm. Getting residency is also a breeze.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 2, 2013)

So one of my silver mountains is really shaping up to be something special. It smells like wine grapes. Very sweet skittle like grape smell. ABSOLUTELY covered In trichs. Il have Internet again finally in a few days il upload some pics then.


----------



## down2grow (Oct 3, 2013)

Can't wait to see those silver mountains!! What week is she in?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 3, 2013)

I got handed a bit of advice on another forum about Bodhi gear: They all love massive amounts of root-space. So I decided to come and ask all you experienced Bodhi growers your input on that. You guys find it to be true, and if you do what volume container would you recommend for an 8-week veg and 10-11 week flower? I really don't mind giving them what they need, just want to make sure I don't under-shoot it...


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 3, 2013)

I use 10 gallon container for Bodhis Dream Lotus


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 3, 2013)

My lone goji girl by harvest will practically take up all available space off a three gallon pot when transplanted at flower from a 1 gallon. Very healthy and robust roots. I have 3 other bodhi strains I won't know until end of November on the other strains


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 3, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> My lone goji girl by harvest will practically take up all available space off a three gallon pot when transplanted at flower from a 1 gallon. Very healthy and robust roots. I have 3 other bodhi strains I won't know until end of November on the other strains


 Well they just ate up all the room in their 3 gal pots after 5 weeks veg. I think 10 gal and UP. I'm just gonna get badass 15 gal buckets and drill holes in bottom and sides methinks. The guy who made the recommendation really knows his shit, so I'm going to trust him, been looking over his work and HOT DAMN! I want plants like his. Still interested in hearing others' experiences with this


----------



## Clankie (Oct 3, 2013)

As far as I can see it, no matter what your medium is, the more your plants can spread their roots out, the more they will produce above ground. That said, landrace indicas and other extremely indica dominant plants (bubba, etc) seem to produce the best when they have ample time and space to build a massive healthy root ball before flowering, while more sativa dominant plants tend to be able to spread their roots better in early flowering, and don't need the extra veg time or root space; except as nutrient uptake in later flowering may require. I'm just now getting back into soil growing, so I'm no expert there, but I have had plenty of cuts that yielded miserably in 6" rockwool while showing no signs of rootbinding and having by all appearance healthy roots, and then yield double or more when given 2-3 gal. of coco to root around in. Sannie's KO Kush and the Breeders Choice Anesthesia are both like this. It only makes sense to me, as the more roots the plant has, the higher it will come in on the nutrient efficiency/absorbtion scale, and so can absorb more nutes more rapidly than plants with less root space, which would seem to be particularly important in plants that have a short flowering time.


----------



## sonomascomaaroma (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow fuck that. Ill stick to my free clones. Hoe many seeds for 142?


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 3, 2013)

sonomascomaaroma said:


> Wow fuck that. Ill stick to my free clones. Hoe many seeds for 142?


? For bodhi gear it'd be about 36.


----------



## Mr John (Oct 4, 2013)

Waiting forever for Dank Sinatra strain to be released.................


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2013)

Mr John said:


> Waiting forever for Dank Sinatra strain to be released.................


 I don't think that will be dropped again any time soon. If at all. Hope I'm wrong, would love to have it in my vault, saw a grow of it a good while ago and it looked, well, DANK.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2013)

sonomascomaaroma said:


> Wow fuck that. Ill stick to my free clones. Hoe many seeds for 142?


And forever be at the mercy of the next guy when it comes to your choices? Sounds a bit bland to me mate. Variety is the spice of life, and freedom of choice is one of the few we have left.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 4, 2013)

Bodhi started on breedbay that Dank Sinatra was going to be released again and that he still has the parents.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Bodhi started on breedbay that Dank Sinatra was going to be released again and that he still has the parents.


 Badassss. I'm still getting into BreedBay, joined a few other forums at the same time. I really should make a daily mission and go keep an eye. Soon as the DB gets nearer to flowering I should go journal it up there.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 4, 2013)

Yea I stop by breed bay often. Made an account but no posting yet. Since I've pretty much dropped most other breeders and started replacing my garden with all Bodhi plants. So far just documenting them as i grow them out the first time. 
Probably will get a journal going after I'm further in flower and back post as it would be less time consuming and result in a more likely finished journal.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Oct 4, 2013)

Is your name from ATHF? Lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> I've pretty much dropped most other breeders and started replacing my garden with all Bodhi plants. .


 I'm sure as hell going to lock into one badass Bodhi collection. I'm done with low-vigour plants man. These ladies are growing like I REMEMBER weed to grow! Fat, strong, fast. Makes almost all my other gear look like a joke. 
I'm going to be trying a lot of the 'boutique' breeders' gear. Can't say I'd go JUST Bodhi, but I sure as hell won't support inferior breeders. Not worth the money or effort.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 4, 2013)

Looks like bodhi will be slowing down if not stopping sales at the tude! So look for new stuff
like

ATF x APP
Cali 0 x APP
and a few others

to hit soon at a few new places... Just look around you will find them


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 4, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I'm sure as hell going to lock into one badass Bodhi collection. I'm done with low-vigour plants man. These ladies are growing like I REMEMBER weed to grow! Fat, strong, fast. Makes almost all my other gear look like a joke.
> I'm going to be trying a lot of the 'boutique' breeders' gear. Can't say I'd go JUST Bodhi, but I sure as hell won't support inferior breeders. Not worth the money or effort.


Hell My aim is to have a good stable of solid plants. Bodhi fits the bill. I do keep my eye out for other interesting breeders but haven't been able to move fast enough on buying them, such as 303. If anyone has a good journal id be interested. Shoulda grabbed the apex. 

Damn right about vigor! I have encountered a couple stragglers but they seem to be different pheno expressions than the rest of the plants. I'm just overall happy and impressed with his gear. 

Lol yes my name is derived from ATHF. Only in drug forums do I use alias, usually I post with my full name elsewhere.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Oct 4, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looks like bodhi will be slowing down if not stopping sales at the tude! So look for new stuff
> like
> 
> ATF x APP
> ...


When and where did you happen to hear that he is done with the mug shop? Thanks.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Oct 4, 2013)

I have been growing mostly bodhi for a couple years now and I depend on him for my most of my genetics in my garden. If he drops the 'tude I am gonna be shopping somewhere else it looks like. Please keep us posted and up to date the best you can, thanks.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Hell My aim is to have a good stable of solid plants. Bodhi fits the bill. I do keep my eye out for other interesting breeders but haven't been able to move fast enough on buying them, such as 303. If anyone has a good journal id be interested.


 Have a look at this one:

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2076

And then spend some time on the Gage Green forum in general sniffling about. In particular, Danksmith's posts. There's also a MASSIVE Bodhi thread on there:

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1291

I'm going to support Gage in the near future. Killer vibe on the forums, no BS like you run into here. Just DANK DANK DANKETY DANK everywhere you click. They might be a bit bigger than Bodhi at first look, but still a small boutique company. Hell, just try get your hands on some Grape Stomper and you'll see what I mean...


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 4, 2013)

Ya know I keep hearing good things about GG. If I wanted a solid knockout Indica, what would you recommend? Looking for pain relief in the evening


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2013)

sick bodhi thread on gage forum for sure!


----------



## Clankie (Oct 4, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> When and where did you happen to hear that he is done with the mug shop? Thanks.


B said it himself on either a seed bank forum's site or breedbay. The tude does kinda suck.
Maybe I'm just still pissed off about not getting the packs of Fantasy Island and Angel's Milk that I paid for because they simultaneously sold them to someone else. 
Or because my last 'stealth' shipment from them was the least stealthy package I'd ever seen. 
There's other fish in the sea. I just hope the Dank Sinatra and Clusterfunk end up somewhere other than there.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 4, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> When and where did you happen to hear that he is done with the mug shop? Thanks.


He said it on one of my threads not here at riu but on another forum.... Just look around you will find
it.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 8, 2013)

Since this is a bodhi thread, as well as a ceed thread. I'd thought I'd post a picture of the Blueberry Hill male I plan to use in making f2s. 

He was the last to show his sex at about 10 days, which was about 5-6 days after females did. He has a strong cannabis odor, skunkish. I'm excited to knock up my girls with him. He is very uniform to the females, in structure, stretch and likeness.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Oct 8, 2013)

Does Bodhi have any articles out there on Male Selection?


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 8, 2013)

Not exactly, but on breedbay he has commented to a few people on their quest for males. I think DJ Short has a great article on breeding which I think I've seen here and elsewhere.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Oct 8, 2013)

Excited to try my Sunshine Daydream as one of my three females absolutely reeks of butter. Has maybe a week left to go. I think I may have found that elusive "butter pheno" after popping only 3 seeds.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 8, 2013)

I've got three females rocking too. One unknown still in veg. Question for ya. I'm about three weeks in flower. How many phenos have you come across? So far I have a short one with no side branching (really hope the clone takes) and two with twice the stretch and branches easily.


----------



## brek (Oct 8, 2013)

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 8, 2013)

I have an account on breedbay but it never got approved so I can't post. Emailed the admins twice and they never responded, so fuck it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 8, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> I have an account on breedbay but it never got approved so I can't post. Emailed the admins twice and they never responded, so fuck it.


Biggest reason im not on breedbay :/


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Oct 8, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> I have an account on breedbay but it never got approved so I can't post. Emailed the admins twice and they never responded, so fuck it.


check junk/spam mail.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 8, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> check junk/spam mail.


yeah, thats where mine kept going.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Oct 8, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> I've got three females rocking too. One unknown still in veg. Question for ya. I'm about three weeks in flower. How many phenos have you come across? So far I have a short one with no side branching (really hope the clone takes) and two with twice the stretch and branches easily.


Looks to be 2 phenos that are very similar and one noticably different. Maybe 5 feet tall or so (with considerable stretch) on the two that were similar. The butter smelling plant is a little bit shorter (maybe 4 foot) and stockier and looks like she will need to go an extra week or so to finish up. She also has a much larger main cola that is packing on weight the last week or two. Overall there are less bud sites (but larger denser buds) on the shorter butter smelling pheno. The two similar phenos were taken at 8.5 weeks whereas the butter pheno will probably be taken around 10 weeks.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear about yalls problems with BreedBay, but the Bay is my home... Great place. Just got a gift of Goji and Tranquil Elephantizer from Bodhi like a week or two ago. Great gift from a great dude who was looking out for my sleeping problems. Also got gifted Tiger's Milk from Holistic Nursery for hooking them up with Bodhi, they now carry his gear if yall ever need someone domestic to get Bodhi gear from.

Also, I gave out my Clusterfunk to a buddy last week and he's gonna work on making some F2s of them for me. In exchange for giving him the Clusterfunk to make crosses with... he gave me some Mothers Milk and some Blue Lotus, Goji, T.E., and other strains he made crosses of including Gooeybreeder & Sonic (Trichome Jungle) strains. Both Gooeybreeder and Sonic call BreedBay home along with Bodhi as well... Even though it's now a smaller community since Subcool left... I still love it. The people there are all quality IMO and there is a lot of love for being such a small place..

Curious if anyone here makes any crosses with Gooey gear?

I crossed a Clusterfunk (Chem '91skunk VA x '88 G13/Hashplant) with an olllllllld school Northern Lights momma. Also, my Haterade was made with a Crystal Trident male from Bodhi. Crystal Trident is Afgooey x Rez's Sour Diesel..

Haterade = an F2 of (Afwreck x Afgooey/SourDiesel-ibl) x (Afwreck x Afgooey/SourDiesel-ibl)


Have TONS of Haterade beans that I sell/trade on a few auctions so if anyone is interested, shoot me a PM and i'll point ya in the right direction.... WhoDat Nation just got done running my Haterade in his outdoor grow here on RollItUp, if yall are interested in checking her out.

let's see your Bodhi crosses and bud pics!


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 8, 2013)

It appears hollistic nursery's servers can't handle bodhi either lol


----------



## Swamp Thing (Oct 8, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> It appears hollistic nursery's servers can't handle bodhi either lol


he's still got em, email him t [email protected]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 9, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> I have an account on breedbay but it never got approved so I can't post. Emailed the admins twice and they never responded, so fuck it.


Took a while for mine, if you don't complete your info and put an avatar etc it doesn't pass moderation, mine was approved the day after I filled it all in...


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 9, 2013)

HazeHeaven,

Exactly what mine are. Two phenos. A short, squat, practically zero branching (seriously my cutting is so small, but I'm seeing roots! Haven't ever revegged and would like to keep it that say), haven't noticed a butter smell  but she is still young. The others seem to be 2x stretch with a bit more spaced internodes. Strong plants all around.


----------



## down2grow (Oct 9, 2013)

What other places other than Hollistic Nursery and SCMN in Santa Cruz has Bodhi beans? I'll be in SoCal next week and I'll have a family member buy me some. No more taking chances with the tude or customs in general.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 10, 2013)

Dream Beaver in veg, about to hit flower













So uniform they look like clones off one mom. And it's a poly hybrid of note. I am really impressed. REALLY impressed. Blown away is actually more like it.


----------



## Jessica679 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm going to give her the cold shoulder approach an see if I can get her to turn colors


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 14, 2013)

Here is one of my tops from a pheno of SSDD. Look at how beautiful her leaves are, simply covered in trichomes.


----------



## calicat (Oct 14, 2013)

Looking good tonight thanks for sharing that.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks! I'll post some more of my sexy bodhi girls when they wake up tonight.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 15, 2013)

Here is the lone Superstitious (for now)



Blueberry Hill



Different Sunshine Daydream


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 15, 2013)

Here she is, Looking good.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Oct 15, 2013)

My young Gogi lady, just a small 12/12 from clone.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 15, 2013)

Beautiful. You seem to have the wider leafs. Looks like she will be a nice totem pole


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 17, 2013)

Heres a pic of my Sunshine daydream from one of my previous grows..top shelf bud.. had to dig out more for a re run as i lost this female.

Anybody grown out the pre 98 bubba x afghani from bodhi? any pics..


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 17, 2013)

Swamp Thing said:


> Haterade = an F2 of (Afwreck x Afgooey/SourDiesel-ibl) x (Afwreck x Afgooey/SourDiesel-ibl)
> 
> 
> Have TONS of Haterade beans that I sell/trade on a few auctions so if anyone is interested, shoot me a PM and i'll point ya in the right direction.... WhoDat Nation just got done running my Haterade in his outdoor grow here on RollItUp, if yall are interested in checking her out.
> ...


Cool swamp thing .. i've just popped some beans of crystal throttle - (Afwreck x Afgooey/SourDiesel-ibl) i've had these for a while , thanks to doc bob.. Do you have pics of the f1's? 

 dre


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 17, 2013)

Just bred Dream Lotus to Liberty HAZE....


----------



## tree king (Oct 17, 2013)

damn dr green dre that ssdd looks like a yielder. ive been tryin to find out info about the yield on that


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 17, 2013)

tree king said:


> damn dr green dre that ssdd looks like a yielder. ive been tryin to find out info about the yield on that


Thats a good yeilder right there tree king , this was done in a 90ltr dwc tub.. and i had some issuses in that grow but it still came out great.. this strain got gets the most requests next to the ed.. i had to call it sunny d as the name doesn't appeal to many..
if you can get some do it .. pop them if you already have some .. you won't be disappointed..
 dre


----------



## Swamp Thing (Oct 17, 2013)

No shit! You have the original F1's?! You'll love em. I do have a bunch of pics but my computer is a bit shot so I upload all pics off friends computers now lol. I have a million f2's that I'm not calling Haterade of mini's CTf1. You're gonna love em dude. Huge yields. Keep the smelly phenos. They yield great and I bred with some that are BEASTS and have a citrus smell/taste hence the HATERADE name. Benny420 over at breedbay just got done with an outdoor grow and it was one of the only strains that didnt mildew on him!


----------



## tree king (Oct 18, 2013)

dr green dre said:


> Thats a good yeilder right there tree king , this was done in a 90ltr dwc tub.. and i had some issuses in that grow but it still came out great.. this strain got gets the most requests next to the ed.. i had to call it sunny d as the name doesn't appeal to many..
> if you can get some do it .. pop them if you already have some .. you won't be disappointed..
> dre


whats ed? im def planning on pickin some up after seein your pics. im messin with the tranquil elephantizer right now this is my first bodhi strain


----------



## Swamp Thing (Oct 18, 2013)

No shit! You have the original F1's?! You'll love em. I do have a bunch of pics but my computer is a bit shot so I upload all pics off friends computers now lol. I have a million f2's that I'm not calling Haterade of mini's CTf1. You're gonna love em dude. Huge yields. Keep the smelly phenos. They yield great and I bred with some that are BEASTS and have a citrus smell/taste hence the HATERADE name. Benny420 over at breedbay just got done with an outdoor grow and it was one of the only strains that didnt mildew on him!

i love bodhi genes... my most cherished in my vast collection


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 18, 2013)

tree king said:


> damn dr green dre that ssdd looks like a yielder. ive been tryin to find out info about the yield on that


I have two SSDD in week 7 (one in week 3) and I am also experiencing phatty yields. How long did yours flower dr green dre? Mine are looking like it's going to be 9-10 weeks at least.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Oct 18, 2013)

since we r talking about beans. gonna get some colloidal silver soon to reverse my dream lotus keeper and hit it to the blueberry hill and a couple others I have. my blueberry hill is very potent and the chem shines through heavy and should go with the dream lotus well.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Oct 18, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> I have two SSDD in week 7 (one in week 3) and I am also experiencing phatty yields. How long did yours flower dr green dre? Mine are looking like it's going to be 9-10 weeks at least.


To add my input, just harvested 3 SSDD. 2 of them were taken at 9 weeks and the more exotic, more wicked smelling pheno went 10. The longer flowering plant was shorter and stockier with larger buds and was lighter lime green in color whereas the other two were stretchier, darker green, and had slightly smaller but very dense buds.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 18, 2013)

tree king said:


> whats ed? im def planning on pickin some up after seein your pics. im messin with the tranquil elephantizer right now this is my first bodhi strain


Tree king the Ed is from another breeder .. As this is a bodhi page i'll leave it out but you can come to my grow for more details , its some fire though.. I've done a log of it too i think its near the end ... 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/413592-cheese-blue-cheese-dwc-ak47-13.html

Theres a few better pics in the sig thread too,for some reason the pic i posted in here was chopped ..



Swamp Thing said:


> No shit! You have the original F1's?! You'll love em. I do have a bunch of pics but my computer is a bit shot so I upload all pics off friends computers now lol. I have a million f2's that I'm not calling Haterade of mini's CTf1. You're gonna love em dude. Huge yields. Keep the smelly phenos. They yield great and I bred with some that are BEASTS and have a citrus smell/taste hence the HATERADE name. Benny420 over at breedbay just got done with an outdoor grow and it was one of the only strains that didnt mildew on him!
> 
> i love bodhi genes... my most cherished in my vast collection


Yeah these sound like winners already.. i'll have may eyes open for those stinky phenos.. shame about the computer ,im just going too have to wait and see what fire comes out..




Malevolence said:


> I have two SSDD in week 7 (one in week 3) and I am also experiencing phatty yields. How long did yours flower dr green dre? Mine are looking like it's going to be 9-10 weeks at least.


Malevolence i think it was 9-10 weeks flower ..probably could of gone a week more but they were ripe to me.. you got pics of yours?


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 18, 2013)

yea... I suck at growing, but here is one.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 18, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> yea... I suck at growing, but here is one.
> 
> View attachment 2862837


I'Ve done worst.. looks like its got a few more weeks left on her..looks like a decent yeild aswell.. Do you know what made her go like that?


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 18, 2013)

Here is a nice group shot of all Bodhi love. Under a t5 and clones in the cups. 

Used cloning bucket for 12 days. Changed the plain water once. All plants rooted all the way down to the bottom of the bucket. Could have planted them earlier but was busy this past week. Wish I'd taken a picture of the roots. Amazingly long bright white roots

Edit: the large plant second on the right is Afghan Kush from World of Seeds. Was a freebie and would like to see a pure indica.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 18, 2013)

I almost forgot to post these here. 8 days after flip. 5/5 female. Bud-set is pretty rapid. By next week they will be getting pretty exciting.













^^That's HPS light on the lower leaves not yellowing^^


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 18, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> yea... I suck at growing, but here is one.
> 
> View attachment 2862837


By the fiery hair on Beelzebub's nuts! It's just a solid bud! One huge bloody nug, my gods. Whether you had a bad run (we all do every now and then, and we all feel worth shit when it happens, next run will kick ass bro) or not, that is one impressive plant.


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 19, 2013)

dr green dre said:


> Do you know what made her go like that?


Twice I almost killed them going too long without watering, temps are around 88 - 90, and I think there might be some cal deficiency but not sure.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 19, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> Twice I almost killed them going too long without watering, temps are around 88 - 90, and I think there might be some cal deficiency but not sure.


you got a journal going on?


----------



## HazeHeaven (Oct 19, 2013)

I've had good luck with Bodhi so far. SSDD was amazing and also liked Dream Lotus and Love Triangle. What should my next Bodhi purchase be? Looking for something crazy potent and funky. Lucky Charms? Dream Beaver? RKU? Silver Mountain? Those appear to be the best I can get my hands on but I'm not sure which way to go. I don't want something TOO similar to the SSDD as I already have that beauty in the rotation.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 19, 2013)

Since SSDD has Appalachia as a parent plant, I'd say grab something with the snowlotus father. I think both of those are retired or lost in Appalachia father.


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 19, 2013)

Got some mothers milk to start soon, sounded interesting to me
as it says its not lemon pine like a typical kush im sick of lemon pine lol
also some phenos have a unique smell of milk powder according to descriptions 
nice colours too from pics i seen 

anyone grown it ?

peace


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 19, 2013)

Will he be making more cherry mountain, harlequin, and temple? I see the first two are appalachia crosses which I guess he can't make anymore.

I went to Breedbay to try finishing setting up my profile and account... every time I go to User Control Panel or anything it just says I don't have permission to view that page. Have emailed the admins multiple times with no response; I give up.



dr green dre said:


> you got a journal going on?


Not at this time. I am running three 400w lamps in a closet which is not my normal setup: due to moving soon I have two crops in flower at different weeks. Also I upgraded from 4" to 6" inline fan, but my temps actually went up because I used thin black air duct. Anyway I think the temps are the main problem as well as maybe too much N (eagle claw and downward taco in flower) and maybe not enough Cal (purple stems in coco).... high temps making them drink more water... salts build up in medium.

I have been using botanicare pure blend pro bloom, cal/mag, liquid karma, protekt / silica blast : veg / early flower, and a variety of beneficial microbes in coco hempy buckets with perlite res. Run-off is 6.0 at around 800ppm .5x which is a couple hundred high for the size plants I have I think. I am like someone that has memorized a cookbook, but can't actually cook shit.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 19, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> Will he be making more cherry mountain, harlequin, and temple? I see the first two are appalachia crosses which I guess he can't make anymore.
> 
> I went to Breedbay to try finishing setting up my profile and account... every time I go to User Control Panel or anything it just says I don't have permission to view that page. Have emailed the admins multiple times with no response; I give up.
> 
> ...


No more appalachia hybrids, however he is still working on high-CBD strains with the Good Medicine (Harlequin x Appalachia) and the Harlequin BX1 (Harlequin x Good Medicine high-CBD tested Dad) so I would expect to see more along those lines later. Temple is definitely still around, he still has the parents and I think he had a bunch of crosses with it as the father that are untested as of yet. Of course you can also snag some Mountain Temple (Temple x Appalachia) at a couple places at the moment, and that's not going to be around again.


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 19, 2013)

Well I hope he does something again with a GSC cut because I have been wanting to try it, but I guess would have to go to sin city or gdp. Good news about the harlequin because I would like something medicinal in the garden.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 20, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> Well I hope he does something again with a GSC cut because I have been wanting to try it, but I guess would have to go to sin city or gdp. Good news about the harlequin because I would like something medicinal in the garden.


I've now seen a few SinMint grows, they all look bloody excellent. I'll go try find the links and come post them up for you. Really amazing looking bud. And far as reports go lots of phenos have the 'cookie dough' and mint people look for in GSC. Never had it myself.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 20, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I've now seen a few SinMint grows, they all look bloody excellent. I'll go try find the links and come post them up for you. Really amazing looking bud. And far as reports go lots of phenos have the 'cookie dough' and mint people look for in GSC. Never had it myself.


 I've smoked what is the forum cut at least that's what i was told and have no reason to doubt the cat. Flavor was cool and all but the smoke in general left much to be desired. Just have had better imo, but I bet Bodhi would make a better cross. Then again I'm more interested in the high than chasing a taste. Different strokes and all that


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 20, 2013)

I am also mostly interested in the high and trich production (for hash). Flavor is like the third of forth thing on my list of shit... still kind of high priority, but definitely behind potency and the 'type of high'. I do not want anything I can build a tolerance too... I only want shit where the more you smoke the more stoned you get until it puts you to sleep.

That said... I would love some tasty as fuck medium potency shit as long as I had some other potent strain to also smoke, or was dabbing it. Anyone here made/smoked shatter or full melt Bodhi gear? I just picked up some bubble bags on impulse for the upcoming blue og / ssdd harvest... never made it before so I'm not expecting much in the way of yield or quality but maybe I will be surprised. I would rather make bho, but I don't have the vacuum pump or blast tube yet.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 20, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> I am also mostly interested in the high and trich production (for hash). Flavor is like the third of forth thing on my list of shit... still kind of high priority, but definitely behind potency and the 'type of high'. I do not want anything I can build a tolerance too... I only want shit where the more you smoke the more stoned you get until it puts you to sleep.
> 
> That said... I would love some tasty as fuck medium potency shit as long as I had some other potent strain to also smoke, or was dabbing it. Anyone here made/smoked shatter or full melt Bodhi gear? I just picked up some bubble bags on impulse for the upcoming blue og / ssdd harvest... never made it before so I'm not expecting much in the way of yield or quality but maybe I will be surprised. I would rather make bho, but I don't have the vacuum pump or blast tube yet.


Bubble hash is a no-brainer. You're pretty much guaranteed a kickass smoke. If it's your first run making bubble, you can guarantee yourself perfect results with a quick wash. Do your pull, put the bags straight into another bucket, slowly pour in ICY cold water and pull again. It gets rid of all the greeny matter, you should be left with a blonde hash that will kick the nuts off anything you've smoked before. 
I MUCH prefer bubble to BHO. BHO doesn't bring all the terpenes with it, all the 'earthy' tones get lost. It kicks ass with lemony strains though, makes pure lemon funk shatter that's just mind blowing. But nothing beats good bubble IMO. 

On the topic of Bodhi and hashish... There's this guy on BreedBay, Head_Ease, he runs a lab called Green Dot Labs, doing a legit biz in cannabis extracts using mostly Bodhi gear. It is the single most amazing thing I have seen in my life. He put up a pic of the shatter they make... You can see through it as if it is glass. Slightly yellowy glass. Friggin mind-blowing. 

If you don't have a BreedBay account, just that thread alone is worth it. It's a stoner wet dream. Here I was, thinking I know some stuff about growing and oil and hash. PAH! I have now seen what happens when a true master sets to work. 

Link on it's way in a PM.


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice... I have read people say more terpens in bho because they are water soluble and get pulled out in the water during IWE. And then they start talking all this chemistry shit about non-polar this and decarb that... in the concentrates and extracts forums. I have tried making 2 breedbay accounts but never received the activation emails and don't have permission to access the user control panel and the admins don't reply to messages. I had an account long ago, but I forgot the login credentials.


----------



## Onlythebest2010 (Oct 20, 2013)

Green Lotus sounds like it might be a gem, green crack X snow lotus. Hopefully tude gets her here......picked up 2 packs lookin forward to them. This will be my first order with them since April after decent sized order got snagged in Chicago customs.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 20, 2013)

There's less terps in BHO and the least in CO2 extraction. There's the most in dry-seived hash, next in either good ice water bubble or dry ice bubble. I've been getting a kick out of making BHO lately just because its easier for me to make it strain specific, and its super easy and fast to make if you aren't completely retarded. Bodhi strains make fantastic extracts, so far the the best for me has been a chem91 leaning skunk91 that yielded around 17% weight high quality BHO from lower branch and trim material, but they all taste and smoke fantastic.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Oct 20, 2013)

Just starting to look at Bodhi. I am looking for a heady high, medium height and yields. What do you guys recommend that is actually attainable? Cheers?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 21, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> Nice... I have read people say more terpens in bho because they are water soluble and get pulled out in the water during IWE. And then they start talking all this chemistry shit about non-polar this and decarb that... in the concentrates and extracts forums. I have tried making 2 breedbay accounts but never received the activation emails and don't have permission to access the user control panel and the admins don't reply to messages. I had an account long ago, but I forgot the login credentials.


Had the same problem at first with the Bay, figured out you need to complete your profile before you'll get an activation mail and get past moderation. Badass site, worth the effort of getting an account. People there are on a whole new level.


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Had the same problem at first with the Bay, figured out you need to complete your profile before you'll get an activation mail and get past moderation.


It won't let me do or set up shit.




> Badass site, worth the effort of getting an account. People there are on a whole new level.


Yea... that's why I have tried multiple times. Normally I wouldn't go through the trouble about trying to sign up for some forums... I will probably make another breedbay account as a last attempt but I'm running out of email accounts.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 21, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> yea... I suck at growing, but here is one.
> 
> View attachment 2862837


You got a plant to maturity alive with bud you can be proud. That's a win in my book.
Your plant looks great except for the fan leaves. I bet there's no N in your bloom nutes. Read Uncle Bens tips, he makes sense & he's right that our girls need N through bloom. That's why the leaves yellow as the plant 'cannabilises' itself apparently.
Your not over/under watering are you or is the droop in the healthy leaves just the heat?
But don't think you suck at growing, you've done heaps better than I've seen from some 'experienced' growers. 
Let us know how it smokes


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks man, there was actually too much N transitioning into flower from what I've been told. Apparently that causes the eagle clawing and deep green leaves. The leaves look yellow and dead because I DID underwater them twice and the whole crop got droopy twice. Then throw in high temps and too much nutes and you get what you see in the picture. 

This SSDD is the most rough looking plant I have, the photo was originally for a thread in the 'plant problems' forum; the other plants leaves are deep green and clawed. That said, she's still heavy as fuck, and with trich production you would expect from Bodhi, and smells great... in a way my shitty grow is a testament to the stability of his genetics.

I said I suck at growing because I have been doing this for a year and should know better by now  I'm not worried though, I think it's like cooking... takes practice and not everyone is naturally good at it... and as long as I'm learning and not repeating the same mistakes it's all good. As long as my girlfriend and I don't have to pay for bags to get stoned... mission accomplished.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 21, 2013)

Malevolence,

Yes dude, I'd be happy to have that plant. We all make mistakes, but you still got a massive plant. Was going to mention it looks like a lack of N as well, but high temps will make tortured looking plants. 

Let me know hiw she smokes. My girls won't be until end of next month. 
How long are you guys seeing SSDD go? Hoping mine are 8-9 weeks.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 21, 2013)

The most important thing to me is knowing that what I smoke has been grown clean without any chemical shit. And I know my buds are superior to anything I could buy. I have at least 9 months worth curing away in the cupboard AND I've got a selection of four strains from which to choose

I've seen people have a few successful grows & then have a series of fuck-ups because they've strayed from what worked & tried too much. I keep it as simple as possible. I only change one thing at a time & I have never over fed a plant ever. A plant will not die from being underfed. I give half-nutrients & slowly increase as the plant starts budding or I know it's a strain that demands heavier feeding. I've always had healthy plants with good or better yield. [touch wood] haha


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 21, 2013)

I agree with you on the kiss method. Sometimes we over love our plants, to our own detriment. 
Gotta disagree with you in chemicals, not to start a flame, as they can safely and easily be applied. Don't get me wrong, I'd grow organic if i could but having seen side by side plants of organic/chem, I noticed no discernible difference in smoke or quality.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 21, 2013)

I haven't tried bubblehash. The BHO I've made is so strong. If you don't want to build a tolerance Malevolence then don't smoke that hash too often. Go to the concentrates threads. Some of those guys make shit-hot hash but admit good bud doesn't do it for them anymore. That's why I save my hash for night time smoke just a few times a week when my nerve pains bothering me more than usual. Can you imagine not getting ripped on A1 bud?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 21, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> I agree with you on the kiss method. Sometimes we over love our plants, to our own detriment.
> Gotta disagree with you in chemicals, not to start a flame, as they can safely and easily be applied. Don't get me wrong, I'd grow organic if i could but having seen side by side plants of organic/chem, I noticed no discernible difference in smoke or quality.


 I also believe when it comes to smoke quality, genetics make 98 percent of the difference and method the rest. But organic is the bomb for plant health IMHO. Especially when using LOS, there are just zero problems. Plant feeds itself by controlling the microbial life via root secretions and in so doing ends up being perfectly fed all the way through. This bud right here was fed only pure water from the day the seed was planted:







Only pure water versus a shelf full of nutes and additives? RIGHT ON! Hydro can take a hike in my books now. My last ebb and flow tables are cleaned and in storage. I almost felt like burning them and pissing on the ashes. I've got countless bottles with leftover stuff, looking at it all I can't believe that I once upon a time required all of that stuff. And I've only been off all bottles for 8 weeks since the last coco plants were done. 

Uncle Ben makes zero sense with the insinuation that plants need to be green right till the end. What we do when curing is to break down all that nasty chlorophyll. It's not only the stuff that makes a plant green, but also the stuff that makes a bud taste green. I like a nice healthy fade in the last 2 or 3 weeks. Early fade is a problem, KINDA, in the sense that it looks bad. But I'd rather toke a faded bud than a green one. I'd rather take Sub's word over UB's any day. And that's not just because Sub said it, it is an observation I have made for myself over many years of outdoor grows. The ones that fade just right are the most flavourful, always.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a shit ton of extra nutes as well.. I simply use jacks classic now, as I've tried the organic route only to end up frustrated making teas and burning my plants due to different concentrations. But if I had more space I would probably try to do organic again, but at this point having healthy roots and healthy folliage makes me happy person, with healthy buds.

Eta: yes I think a good cure as well as a proper dry is very important in bringing out the taste in addition to adding a smooth smoke.

Different strokes for different folks. Uncle Ben has yet to steer me wrong. While he can be a bit abrasive he certainly has knowledge of plant biology. Sub has been important to the grow community, but I see him as a marketing tool, and his followers as a cult. He is a hack at breeding.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 21, 2013)

When I say 'chemical' Tonightyou, [sorry, new to mj forum & learning the lingo- didn't realise there's a 'chemical' v 'organic' thing going on] I really mean the unnecessary additives & exotic shit that people spray on their plants. Some commercial growers couldn't give a rats arse about the users health. There's a little Viet cottage industry here growing in spare rooms in the family home, that's known as 'Gook gear'. Idk what they use on the plants but I can't smoke that shit, it makes me a bit agoraphobic & a little anxious & gives me headaches. It's not just gook gear, I can't smoke a lot of commercially grown bud for the same reason. How many hydro products have been banned in civilised countries in the last 20-30 years because they're dangerous to our health? 
I'm not 100% organic just yet, I don't think it has to be to grow nice healthy pot but that's where I'm heading. Regardless how we grow, we know what we're smoking

Edit; I'm not organic simply because I don't want to go through all the hassle of brewing this & that either. I read in a Matt Rize thread that there's organic nute in bottles that he's had success using. BioCanna line. They're expensive but apparently worth the cost. I think it's worth a try & grow 2 identical plants, 1 with standard nutes, the other with organics to see if there's a difference. [Sorry don't know how to link; Organic section, sticky thread 'Vegan Organics Aka Veganics With Matt Rize.']


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 21, 2013)

Uncle Ben knows his mj plants & has a shit load of experience, lots more than me. I think he makes lots of sense.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh I feel you on the additive shit. Only thing I add is silica, and sometimes fulvic acid (using it up probably won't buy it again). Silica seems from my unscientific experiment to improve stem strength early on. Fuck twenty bottles of over priced water.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey, let's talk about Bodhi seeds!
Here's two phenotypes of a strain I have been lucky enough to test, it is the Breeder Steve's Sweet Skunk clone x Appalachia.
Smells very strongly like sweet tarts, the more sativa one has more of a skunk note, but mostly they all have a sweet citrus candy smell.










and the second pheno, which is more representative of the other three females. It would seem this is the more common type.















seems to be longish flowering, may run 10-11 weeks.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 21, 2013)

Clankie said:


> Hey, let's talk about Bodhi seeds!
> Here's two phenotypes of a strain I have been lucky enough to test, it is the Breeder Steve's Sweet Skunk clone x Appalachia.
> Smells very strongly like sweet tarts, the more sativa one has more of a skunk note, but mostly they all have a sweet citrus candy smell.
> 
> ...


Frost MOnsters as always with Bodhi. NICE  So you're testing an Appy cross? I thought the Appy pappy was gone. I was hoping to see a few more drops with it as the daddy. Badass. 


TonightYou said:


> Oh I feel you on the additive shit. Only thing I add is silica, and sometimes fulvic acid (using it up probably won't buy it again). Silica seems from my unscientific experiment to improve stem strength early on. Fuck twenty bottles of over priced water.


Aloe Vera has all the silica you'll need, apparently. There was a very interesting conversation about it on one thread here, about silica and organic sources for it. I will say this about Aloe: It's like Ganja Steroids. I am incredibly impressed. 



GreyLord said:


> Uncle Ben knows his mj plants & has a shit load of experience, lots more than me. I think he makes lots of sense.


He also hasn't posted a single pic of his plants in over two years. And I've seen him come up with the most silly arguments, like recommending to drop night time temps by 10 degrees (oh yeah stretchy plants right on). And that ALL defoliation under ALL circumstances is bad. Not so sure about UB. TONS of people here know their plants and I don't know if you've noticed but there is ALWAYS an argument with UB around. Always. I find him highly amusing, but I'll take his advice with a pinch of salt, personally.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 21, 2013)

Aloe huh? Got a plant, think I can mix it in my watering? 

Beautiful plants. I'll post tonight my Bodhi love which is working towards week 5. Is that tester going to be sold? 

Never said U B is always right but on the topic of defoliaton, I let the plant let me know what leaves need to go. I can see it being useful in opening up canopy, but I use other methods (lst, tie downs, etc) I certainly don't agree with his politics, but the dude can grow, and not just cannabis.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Frost MOnsters as always with Bodhi. NICE  So you're testing an Appy cross? I thought the Appy pappy was gone. I was hoping to see a few more drops with it as the daddy. Badass.


Well, I'm pretty sure B used that Appy male with just about everything he has (which is a lot) and put all the beans into storage, but prefers to release strains after they are tested a bit, so there will still be appalachia hybrids popping up for sale from time to time. The last three that were available were atf x appalachia, '77 Cali o x appy, and Chem 91 x Appalachia. I think that this was might have been the last round of testing for appalachia hybrids, as it looks like he is currently testing a bunch of hybrids with an Instant Karma (origina bubba x Sour Diesel IBL) male, as well as crosses with his Deadly G line working of ndnguy's G13/HP. And let's just not talk about Mr. Instant Rice here, ok? He's like Bloody Mary. If you say his name three times he'll turn your thread into a flame war about growing styles.

_As to the commercial viability of this tester, I would imagine that b wouldn't have sent me 12 free beans if he didn't think there's be something to come from it. I know that there is one other tester running these, and b seems to have been favorably impressed with the ones he ran, so if everything pans out well for everyone then I would imagine it would be released in the not-too-distant future. The Sweet Skunk clone is a huge yielder of fantastic citrusy skunky sativa buds, so I've got high hopes. I haven't seen any concerning behavior yet, all phenos have been on the stretchy side with a longish flowering time, but those were both qualities of the original clone and, again, it more than made up for them with yield/quality._


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 21, 2013)

Lol true. This is a wonderful thread. I don't want it to turn into a shit show


----------



## Clankie (Oct 21, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Lol true. This is a wonderful thread. I don't want it to turn into a shit show


I saw that thread on here about Ace/Cannabiogen you started. I don't have any experience with them yet myself, but I've seen a ton of grows of their Malawi and Golden Tiger, both look really awesome, and to tie this in with the subject, Bodhi was very impressed with their Bangi Haze, and used it in is Isaac Haze strain, as well as he recently posted that he made an F2 with it. If I were going to grow a strain from Ace, it would definitely be one of those three, the Malawi, Golden Tiger, or Bangi Haze. All their genetics look very interesting though. I'm much more interested in breeders working with personally collected landrace genetics than any other kind.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 21, 2013)

Bangi haze was actually one I really want to try. Due to limited space, I'd like to have a better understanding of the growth patterns and what to expect. Currently I have a veg area, which I use for cloning and starting plants. And I have a flower tent, the 400 watt HPS which I try to stagger harvests, so far they can be a pain when plants have different heights. These are the problems that apartment growing presents. That's only for now, as I planned upgrade within the year. Its just with such a long flowering plant, I'd like to know people's experiences with them. Particularly since I'm usually an indica growing guy.


----------



## brek (Oct 21, 2013)

To the people talking shit about UB?.....I just have one question. How come his plants look amazing and yours look pathetic? Subcool?....Jesus christ.

JUST SAYIN.

OH and who snagged a pack of the Appalachian Thunderfucks?.....This guy.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 21, 2013)

Jealous on the Appy Thunderfuck, please post pics as ya go. 

I've spent too much on ceeds and will wait until the xmas special on mug shop for snagging some more bodhi love. I don't think you can go wrong on any of his beans. 

Remember, let's keep this thread positive. No reason to turn it to shit (even though I agree with you)


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 21, 2013)

Does bodhi keep strains around? I have only ordered his gear off attitude but it seems like most of his strains are a 1-2 shot deal and then they're gone and im hearing about new shit. Kinda makes it hard to know what is good.



brek said:


> To the people talking shit about UB?.....I just have one question. How come his plants look amazing and yours look pathetic?


I have only seen that one cola in his avatar from the 70s. One thing is for sure, he knows dick shit about indoor growing or hydroponics.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 21, 2013)

I'll simply comment on the first part

Bodhi makes a shit ton of crosses. Seems he picks a good male and runs them with good cuts. He also seems to be working land race strains. 
Once a male is exhausted, he moves on. 

Some are around for a while, others are test crosses and others are limited edition. 
Perhaps other know more. I gathered this from breed bay


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2013)

If you dont get on the appy crosses now then your gunna miss out


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 21, 2013)

brek said:


> To the people talking shit about UB?.....I just have one question. How come his plants look amazing and yours look pathetic? Subcool?....Jesus christ.
> 
> JUST SAYIN.
> 
> OH and who snagged a pack of the Appalachian Thunderfucks?.....This guy.


Sorry but seriously "amazing" is a gross exaggeration (average) would certainly be more appropriate IMHO
i guess if you have a soft-spot for the guy nothing anyone says will change your opinion 

peace


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 21, 2013)

brek said:


> To the people talking shit about UB?.....I just have one question. How come his plants look amazing and yours look pathetic? Subcool?....Jesus christ.
> 
> JUST SAYIN.
> 
> OH and who snagged a pack of the Appalachian Thunderfucks?.....This guy.


Nobody else was swearing and acting like a twat mate. Keep it civil if you don't mind. People are allowed different opinions. I happen to not agree with UB all the time. And many people don't. I don't agree with Sub all the time either but if I asked a question, and those were the only two guys answering, I'd listen to Sub. 

My plants don't look pathetic. And even if anybody else around's plants did, hey, they actually have a plant to show unlike UB. No offence. I just find it hard to take a person's word when they have nothing to show to back it up, that is all. 

Like I said, I have zero beef with the guy, my family raised me to not be judgemental. So I try not to judge until I get personally attacked. I get along with UB just fine. I just don't see him as a guru, that is all.


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 21, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> If you dont get on the appy crosses now then your gunna miss out


this the only pic i can find quickly of mothers milk looks good, nepali og x appy






nice n frosty, maybe if i am lucky ill see a pheno like this


----------



## brek (Oct 21, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> Sorry but seriously "amazing" is a gross exaggeration (average) would certainly be more appropriate IMHO
> i guess if you have a soft-spot for the guy nothing anyone says will change your opinion
> 
> peace


He posts tons of plant pics....Not on troll it up usually though. Have no soft spot for him. I will put it this way.... I think he has practical advice that many people overlook. Compared to the first dude complaining about UB (dude with the crispy deficient fan leaves?)....YES amazing compared to those. I'd rather take homebrewers advice personally.... But to you dudes that like to spend WAY more money for "bloom boosting snow frost humboldt tiger piss blood bloom formula" and "cannabis specific nutrients" (no such thing).......be my guest.


----------



## brek (Oct 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Nobody else was swearing and acting like a twat mate. Keep it civil if you don't mind. People are allowed different opinions. I happen to not agree with UB all the time. And many people don't. I don't agree with Sub all the time either but if I asked a question, and those were the only two guys answering, I'd listen to Sub.
> 
> My plants don't look pathetic. And even if anybody else around's plants did, hey, they actually have a plant to show unlike UB. No offence. I just find it hard to take a person's word when they have nothing to show to back it up, that is all.
> 
> Like I said, I have zero beef with the guy, my family raised me to not be judgemental. So I try not to judge until I get personally attacked. I get along with UB just fine. I just don't see him as a guru, that is all.


Swearing? If you're referring to the "thunderfucks" I mentioned..... It's a strain. (but you knew that?)

and if you like Subcool that's great. IMHO that guy has proven time and time again he is a hypocrite and a redneck..... Whatever though..... wasn't trying to be "uncivil"


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 21, 2013)

brek said:


> (dude with the crispy deficient fan leaves?)


No that was me with the crispy burnt leafs, and I stand by my statement UB doesn't know shit about indoor or hydro. Growing trees outside in the ground with organic compost is his specialty, but ironically he doesn't even understand how beneficial microbes work, nor is he interested in learning anything new. Any time he is engaged in debate or his critical thinking skills are challenged, he resorts to the most childish trolling I have ever seen until the thread gets locked. He says bennies are snake oil, and then the article he links to support his argument, and the first fucking thing it says is "Beneficial microbes are not snake oil." Even mention the words hydro, indoors, or bennies and all you will get is KISS, never done it, and snake oil.

I'm sure after 25 fucking years of growing outdoors, the man can grow. And he does give good "general" advice that applies to growing in general, and following his basic advice, I'm sure you can grow healthy plants for cheap. But he can only do it his way and has no interest in anything else. He will not even TEST or consider the POSSIBILITY of anything else. Just regurgitates shit from his buddies and text book even if it doesn't apply to your situation. He is of the "mother nature is best" mentality, but mother nature is not best.... so please go suck his dick in some other thread so we can stop shitting up this one.


----------



## brek (Oct 21, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> No that was me with the crispy burnt leafs, and I stand by my statement UB doesn't know shit about indoor or hydro. Growing trees outside in the ground with organic compost is his specialty, but ironically he doesn't even understand how beneficial microbes work, nor is he interested in learning anything new. Any time he is engaged in debate or his critical thinking skills are challenged, he resorts to the most childish trolling I have ever seen until the thread gets locked. He says bennies are snake oil, and then the article he links to support his argument, and the first fucking thing it says is "Beneficial microbes are not snake oil." Even mention the words hydro, indoors, or bennies and all you will get is KISS, never done it, and snake oil.
> 
> I'm sure after 25 fucking years of growing outdoors, the man can grow. And he does give good "general" advice that applies to growing in general, and following his basic advice, I'm sure you can grow healthy plants for cheap. But he can only do it his way and has no interest in anything else. He will not even TEST or consider the POSSIBILITY of anything else. Just regurgitates shit from his buddies and text book even if it doesn't apply to your situation. He is of the "mother nature is best" mentality, but mother nature is not best.... so please go suck his dick in some other thread so we can stop shitting up this one.


I was totally on board with everything you said.....Until the last line....Then I realized you're just mad because YOU are the dude with the burnt crispy shitty leaves. Not saying UB is a grow guru.... But he could definitely teach you a thing or 3! 

If I were you I wouldn't worry about bennies etc until you get some basic botany down. Good watering and feeding practices etc. Because you obviously don't know what you're doing chief.

Cali connection seems more your speed. My bad, now we can get back to looking at your weed porn malevolence.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 21, 2013)

.... so there is no one best way to grow. Everybody's methods are different, and a lot of methods will give different results to different people because different people are good at different things. Not all buds are appealing to all people, either. I've seen plenty of herb that is grown with a 'healthy' N level throughout flowering, but I also know that herb like that isn't particularly for me. Personally, the most important thing to me is the frost on the bud, and I know how to get it there, whether in soil or hydro. I'm currently tinkering around with a small 8 plant organic & living grow, and am brewing my own tea and making a couple of my own organic beneficials. This is not what everyone should do, this is just what I'm doing right now, because I want to; and God knows those Veganic assholes piss me off with their preaching. Right now I can already tell you I can pull an extra crop a year growing hydro compared to what my grow would be like if it was all organic. However, this organic stuff is definitely a little easier, what with the lack of pumps and tubes and whatnot, but really to each his own. I know ganja farmers tend to be a particularly prickly sort, and I am no exception, but can't we at least not quibble here? Or at least keep criticisms constructive?


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 21, 2013)

brek said:


> He posts tons of plant pics....Not on troll it up usually though. Have no soft spot for him. I will put it this way.... I think he has practical advice that many people overlook. Compared to the first dude complaining about UB (dude with the crispy deficient fan leaves?)....YES amazing compared to those. I'd rather take homebrewers advice personally.... But to you dudes that like to spend WAY more money for "bloom boosting snow frost humboldt tiger piss blood bloom formula" and "cannabis specific nutrients" (no such thing).......be my guest.


I didn't notice anyone complaining about UB, but i did see some opinions that you do not agree with
i do not need advice personally, although it is nice to hear other peoples opinions and see their results, sharing of info and experience 
i do not know homebrewer so can't comment on how relevant his advice is to you 

i do not know UB outside of RIU so i can only assess him on his conduct here
Putting aside the visible personality defects (ignorance) bigotry (racism) and focusing on the growing advice i have seen from UB i am not impressed
to the contrary i would suggest UB's advice be taken lightly on many issues

i'm not sure why you ended your comments with an UB style rant about bloom boosters
and whom it was intended for 

peace


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2013)

Homebrewer knows his shit and grows dank!


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 21, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Homebrewer knows his shit and grows dank!


lol you say that about everyone ... just kidding


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> lol you say that about everyone ... just kidding



Well we know you can grow the dank to...


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 21, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well we know you can grow the dank to...


You too bro, in fact anyone can, not rocket science is it lol 

[video=youtube;THNPmhBl-8I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THNPmhBl-8I[/video]


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 21, 2013)

Clankie said:


> Hey, let's talk about Bodhi seeds!
> Here's two phenotypes of a strain I have been lucky enough to test, it is the Breeder Steve's Sweet Skunk clone x Appalachia.
> Smells very strongly like sweet tarts, the more sativa one has more of a skunk note, but mostly they all have a sweet citrus candy smell.
> 
> ...


 Going for quality over quantity? Nice. [Although the plant in the first pic looks like it will 'fill-in' nicely.] I suppose you need decent odour control with this strain? I haven't been game to grow skunk anything since 3 SSkunk plants 20 years ago. It was the most paranoid I've ever been growing. And the cured product, man it stunk in the best way possible but that was a problem in itself. It had to be transported in sealed jars.
I'd LOVE to discuss Bodhi seeds but I have none I don't think I've read a bad word about Bodhi seeds I'd love to try Sunshine Daydream in particular. But why do they only sell through Attitude? There's so much hate for them atm I'm not game to buy through Attitude. 
Is there any other way to purchase Bodhi seeds other than the 'tude'?


----------



## HazeHeaven (Oct 21, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> Going for quality over quantity? Nice. [Although the plant in the first pic looks like it will 'fill-in' nicely.] I suppose you need decent odour control with this strain? I haven't been game to grow skunk anything since 3 SSkunk plants 20 years ago. It was the most paranoid I've ever been growing. And the cured product, man it stunk in the best way possible but that was a problem in itself. It had to be transported in sealed jars.
> I'd LOVE to discuss Bodhi seeds but I have none I don't think I've read a bad word about Bodhi seeds I'd love to try Sunshine Daydream in particular. But why do they only sell through Attitude? There's so much hate for them atm I'm not game to buy through Attitude.
> Is there any other way to purchase Bodhi seeds other than the 'tude'?


You will will like the Sunshine DD. Very strong, well rounded effects and absolutely perfect density, copious resin, and very good yield. It's definitely in my top 5 if not 3 strains out of hundreds I've tried. It's so pretty looking I am apprehensive to smoke it  And I don't know where else to get Bodhi other than the tude ATM. You can try Holistic Nursery maybe.


----------



## Sativasfied (Oct 21, 2013)

Would someone link me to the Bodhi Seeds thread? 


That said, in Bodhi world



> ill have these beans hanging on the line, some to release, some to test, and some to bank.
> 
> skunk ape (congolese x rks)
> old ghani f2
> ...



The nigerian reeferman f2 sounds nice, always wanted to run Reef's F1s

wondering if the petrolia headstash f2 is also Reef's stock, he mentioned that "the headstash are going to be part of nierika seedbank"

Very much looking forward to his offerings with that venture

Great time to be growing cannabis


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 21, 2013)

Please excuse my indulgence while I have one last word on Uncle Ben. I do not know UB. I agree with most comments on either side of the argument. Successful growers do it their way because it works for them. I will always LISTEN to what a successful & more experienced grower has to say, contemplate the method & if it makes sense & fits in with what I'm doing & my own ideas, then I'll give it a go.
I'm sick & tired of telling a friend that just because his way works, it doesn't mean that other methods aren't as good or better. It doesn't mean someone's right & someone is wrong.
I've LEARNT & taken on UBs topping method for 2-4 main colas because it works. 
UBs correct that our girls need SOME N during flowering [as most bloom nutes don't contain N at all] I now intend to use N until the last few weeks of flower & see for myself if there's an improvement.
If I can learn just one thing from another grower then I'm the richer for it.
I appreciate the time & effort those like UB put in for others possible benefit. 
If you don't agree, you don't agree, no harm done. There's no need to take it personally. 

Peace

Now...back to Bodhi seeds & how do I get my hands on some without the attitude. Thanks.


----------



## Doobius1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Seedsman and Seed Boutique both carry Bodhi


----------



## Clankie (Oct 21, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> Going for quality over quantity? Nice. [Although the plant in the first pic looks like it will 'fill-in' nicely.] I suppose you need decent odour control with this strain? I haven't been game to grow skunk anything since 3 SSkunk plants 20 years ago. It was the most paranoid I've ever been growing. And the cured product, man it stunk in the best way possible but that was a problem in itself. It had to be transported in sealed jars.
> I'd LOVE to discuss Bodhi seeds but I have none I don't think I've read a bad word about Bodhi seeds I'd love to try Sunshine Daydream in particular. But why do they only sell through Attitude? There's so much hate for them atm I'm not game to buy through Attitude.
> Is there any other way to purchase Bodhi seeds other than the 'tude'?


Eh, I grow medicine first and foremost, so I'm not overly concerned about yield, especially with my plants grown from seed. The seed run is more for me to gauge the potential of a plant. I grow more indica natured strains for my medicinal patients (currently Bodhi's RKU and Tranquil Elephantizer: Remix) where yield is more of a concern to me. I run those in drain to waste tables under 600w HPS and pull well over 1gpw. 
seeddepot[dot]nl, seedsman[dot]com, cannazon[dot]com all currently have bodhi's gear.


----------



## brek (Oct 21, 2013)

i'm not sure why you ended your comments with an UB style rant about bloom boosters
and whom it was intended for 

peace[/QUOTE]

If it wasn't directed at you I guess there's no point in worrying about it?

The person it was directed at took notice.

As I stated (and I will again)... I was simply commenting on the FACT that UB's plants look much better than Crispy McNuteburn aka "Malevolence" plants. (dude who made first UB comment)

I've never even interacted with UB and could care less.....Unbunch thy Panties good sir.

I'm off to smoke some Sunny D. and put the Goji Lights into flower.

Peace.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> this the only pic i can find quickly of mothers milk looks good, nepali og x appy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Almost everything bodhi i run or test comes close if not better... You realy cant go rong!


----------



## tree king (Oct 22, 2013)

Clankie said:


> Eh, I grow medicine first and foremost, so I'm not overly concerned about yield, especially with my plants grown from seed. The seed run is more for me to gauge the potential of a plant. I grow more indica natured strains for my medicinal patients (currently Bodhi's RKU and Tranquil Elephantizer: Remix) where yield is more of a concern to me. I run those in drain to waste tables under 600w HPS and pull well over 1gpw.
> seeddepot[dot]nl, seedsman[dot]com, cannazon[dot]com all currently have bodhi's gear.


Clankie im currently growing tranquil from seed and im interested in rku. can you tell me what the differences are in potency and yield? appreciate it


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 22, 2013)

Clankie said:


> Eh, I grow medicine first and foremost, so I'm not overly concerned about yield, especially with my plants grown from seed. The seed run is more for me to gauge the potential of a plant. I grow more indica natured strains for my medicinal patients (currently Bodhi's RKU and Tranquil Elephantizer: Remix) where yield is more of a concern to me. I run those in drain to waste tables under 600w HPS and pull well over 1gpw.
> seeddepot[dot]nl, seedsman[dot]com, cannazon[dot]com all currently have bodhi's gear.


I've come to the same conclusion Clankie. I've got more than I need for myself & friends which is why I'm more interested in quality of the high & medical efficacy than high yield. Which is why I'm keen to get my hands on Bodhi seeds, everything I've read/heard indicate their genetics are something above average, special even.
Your doing an excellent job, your plants look delicious. I get roughly the same [1gpw] & am more than happy, anything over is a bonus.

How many times have I read that Attitude were the only source of Bodhi seeds? More internet misinformation.
Thanks for setting me straight Clankie, Doobius1.

Has anyone used any of the above mentioned seed outlets recently that you could recommend?

Thanks


----------



## Galvatron (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone finish the golden triangle yet? I've got two packs and have a good rare dankness el jefe male I want to cross it with. I already crossed a bodhi lucky charms with the rd male and a chemdawg with it  since the golden triangle and el jefe both have triangle kush in it I thought it'd be a nice cross.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 22, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> I've come to the same conclusion Clankie. I've got more than I need for myself & friends which is why I'm more interested in quality of the high & medical efficacy than high yield. Which is why I'm keen to get my hands on Bodhi seeds, everything I've read/heard indicate their genetics are something above average, special even.
> Your doing an excellent job, your plants look delicious. I get roughly the same [1gpw] & am more than happy, anything over is a bonus.
> 
> How many times have I read that Attitude were the only source of Bodhi seeds? More internet misinformation.
> ...


I've used the depot a few times and they've been good to me. It helps to read their forums, as that way you will be up on what freebie to request, as well as whatever promos are going on. They are currently getting hammered with some new tax after having moved to spain, but are running a promo code that knocks off a percentage equal to the new tax. I'm currently awaiting a package from Seedsman, I've heard good things and their prices are right on.


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 22, 2013)

*Brek:*


> As I stated (and I will again)... I was simply commenting on the FACT that UB's plants look much better than Crispy McNuteburn aka "Malevolence" plants. (dude who made first UB comment)


As I stated (and I will again)... I was not the "dude who made first UB comment." I didn't chime in for a whole 2 pages of UB love... even for a stoner you're pretty slow champ. Feel free to talk all the shit you want on my garden, I expected some fuck boy would pipe up when I uploaded the photo; it doesn't bother me, and was predictable. Doesn't change the fact that UB is an average grower at best, has no knowledge of hydro or indoor, and gives generic average advice in the form of tired old slogans and useless riddles such as "poor approach to plant nutrition" and "noobs and snake oil"

Why try and follow UB advice when there are way better growers that don't clutter their advice up with dumb shit like the last 2 or 3 pages of this thread. In fact, pretty sure I remember you coming in here a few weeks ago stirring up a fuckin shit storm.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 22, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Oh I feel you on the additive shit. Only thing I add is silica, and sometimes fulvic acid (using it up probably won't buy it again). Silica seems from my unscientific experiment to improve stem strength early on. Fuck twenty bottles of over priced water.


Yeah, I agree. If your plant needs something, you give it to it. I'd just prefer to do it as naturally as possible without making a rod for my own back. I've used 'chemical' nutes for years with good to excellent results. What I can't work out is wtf commercial growers are using to create such nasty bud. Why has there been a huge increase in marijuana induced psychosis since the rise in hydro bud? Never heard of it back in the day when everything was grown outdoors with chicken shit. The only explanation to me, is that commercial growers must be using chemical that remains on/in the bud, that passes the brain barrier. That shit sure messes with my head.
Silica is a natural element isn't it? I have some colloidal silica gel sitting around, wonder if that would work? Some are forced to buy bottled water. I'm lucky, I've got good city water & the girls don't seem to mind the chlorine, haha. [You will drink what I give you & you WILL like it!] Fussy bitches


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 22, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> In fact, pretty sure I remember you coming in here a few weeks ago stirring up a fuckin shit storm.





brek said:


> Thanks that's all I wanted. And of course you didn't post the rest of what was said. I'm out too. Was gonna share some bodhi grows but I remembered what this site has become. i'll be at the actual bodhi site with grow logs if anyone cares.


Yea, you cried all over this bitch a month ago. Obviously you are not back to "share some bodhi grows", so you are back for what then... to be a dick?


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 22, 2013)

Sad to see such a great thread filled with bullshit about UB and penis measuring. Good job guys.


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 22, 2013)

brek said:


> i'm not sure why you ended your comments with an UB style rant about bloom boosters
> and whom it was intended for
> 
> If it wasn't directed at you I guess there's no point in worrying about it?
> ...


You are entitled to your opinion, i am expressing mine, there is no need for you to feel threatened by other peoples opinions when they differ from yours 

you have stated that you follow others (take advice)
you went on to drop a name "homebrewer" i don't even know this guy the fact that you do does not impress me although i am sure that was the intention 

if you need the advice of others does this mean you lack experience ?
personally i do not follow anyone, i like to form my own opinions, i am happy to hear other peoples opinions
i see no need for rudeness when folk have a different opinion 

UB's plants are average at best compared to the many great (amazing) plants i have seen from various growers on RIU and many other forums 
that is all i am saying (and i will again)

why does this offend you ? why do you feel the need to make antagonistic comments like (unbunch thy panties good sir) 

apart from your rudeness this is a simple issue 

we have a different standard of what an "amazing plant" looks like 

peace


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 22, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> Yeah, I agree. If your plant needs something, you give it to it. I'd just prefer to do it as naturally as possible without making a rod for my own back. I've used 'chemical' nutes for years with good to excellent results. What I can't work out is wtf commercial growers are using to create such nasty bud. Why has there been a huge increase in marijuana induced psychosis since the rise in hydro bud? Never heard of it back in the day when everything was grown outdoors with chicken shit. The only explanation to me, is that commercial growers must be using chemical that remains on/in the bud, that passes the brain barrier. That shit sure messes with my head.
> Silica is a natural element isn't it? I have some colloidal silica gel sitting around, wonder if that would work? Some are forced to buy bottled water. I'm lucky, I've got good city water & the girls don't seem to mind the chlorine, haha. [You will drink what I give you & you WILL like it!] Fussy bitches


I really don't think marijuana psychosis is on the rise, but I have no data indicating either way so that's that.

I think many commercial growers do a few things to get lower quality bud. One is over fertilization, with plants being abused up till the end. Second I believe some commercial growers are using growth hormones which fuck with the plant to either stop stretch, or "gravity/snow what ever the fuck it is". Third, using lower quality genetics. And finally, not doing a proper dry/cure.

Not to be rude, but you when you feed a plant, it doesn't matter the source. Nitrogen is nitrogen, potassium is potassium and so is on. Be it chemical or organic, a plants requirements don't care about the source. So these elements are not interacting with our bodies in that sense.

However, I do suspect and have seen chemical analysis on some if these products (AN, et al) which have contained heavy metals. These certainly can and are picked up by the plant. In fact hemp is great at removing contaminants from soil. These heavy metals could make their way into the body but the effects can range from cancer to a variety of illness, over time dependant on levels. 

On the topic of colloidal silica, I don't think that is what you would want to use. That seems to be for industrial purposes. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong. My preparation is potassium silicate and sodium silicate. And as I mentioned, my unscientific observations based on clones (1 received silica, one didn't) showed stronger stems in both veg and flower with the silica plants not needing support. Again, observational not quantifiable. My goji is floppy as shit in flower, and without silica I must support her, with silica, she can hold her own.


----------



## brek (Oct 22, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> You are entitled to your opinion, i am expressing mine, there is no need for you to feel threatened by other peoples opinions when they differ from yours
> 
> you have stated that you follow others (take advice)
> you went on to drop a name "homebrewer" i don't even know this guy the fact that you do does not impress me although i am sure that was the intention
> ...


Jesus Christ man. Have NO idea who you are and am NOT trying to impress you. Your panties are still bunched bro.


----------



## brek (Oct 22, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> Yea, you cried all over this bitch a month ago. Obviously you are not back to "share some bodhi grows", so you are back for what then... to be a dick?


I came back to laugh at you and your shitty growing skills. Keep posting those amazing beauties bro!


----------



## brek (Oct 22, 2013)

Goji Lights test grow..........

See malevolence they are supposed to be happy and healthy. Maybe some day if you stop being a lil bitch I'll teach you a thing or 2


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 22, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> On the topic of colloidal silica, I don't think that is what you would want to use. That seems to be for industrial purposes. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong. My preparation is potassium silicate and sodium silicate. And as I mentioned, my unscientific observations based on clones (1 received silica, one didn't) showed stronger stems in both veg and flower with the silica plants not needing support. Again, observational not quantifiable. My goji is floppy as shit in flower, and without silica I must support her, with silica, she can hold her own.


Recently I read aloe vera is a good source of natural silica... it might have been in this thread actually.



brek said:


> View attachment 2867416
> Goji Lights test grow..........
> 
> See malevolence they are supposed to be happy and healthy. Maybe some day if you stop being a lil bitch I'll teach you a thing or 2


Congratz on mastering veg, I would expect nothing less from a soil grower for 3+ years.

My shit isn't perfect but I'm not worried, so go ahead... laugh it up...

dream lotus


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 22, 2013)

Damnit. This is why we can't have nice things! This thread was so positive for most of it. This is suppose to be about Bodhi grows. Plus I'm sure everyone here has had problems and needed to adjust to the learning curve of growing. 

We all grow with different methods wanting to end up with awesome smoke at the end of the day. Some of us take some advice, others take different advice. Some of these people are controversial but they do contribute positive information to the community. 

Let's get back to some Bodhi goodness and stop acting like a bunch of bitchy high schoolers. We can be and are above it.


----------



## brek (Oct 22, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> Recently I read aloe vera is a good source of natural silica... it might have been in this thread actually.
> 
> 
> Congratz on mastering veg, I would expect nothing less from a soil grower for 3+ years.
> ...


Yawn. Ok dude. Already sent you a PM...
keep it to that please.

It's probably just your avatar that makes me wanna punch ya


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 22, 2013)

Stop sending me PMs dude this isn't facebook.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 22, 2013)

aloe vera extract/tea is the shit for silica and rootzone health in soil. or aloe + yucca for a succulent soil surfactant surprise.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 22, 2013)

Clankie,
Do I simply break off a part and brew it as a tea? 
Thanks.

Eta: such as water and a bubbler over night?


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 22, 2013)

brek said:


> Jesus Christ man. Have NO idea who you are and am NOT trying to impress you. Your panties are still bunched bro.


I have no idea who you are, apart from the fact you use child like insults and drop names like a cheerleader
why you giving advice in the first place ? 

your were indeed trying to impress with your homebrewer name drop LOL

this is what i expect from you: > are you mad bro ?, have you got sand in your vagina bro/son ?
but you decided to go with the panties in a bunch again .. oh well


----------



## Clankie (Oct 22, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Clankie,
> Do I simply break off a part and brew it as a tea?
> Thanks.
> 
> Eta: such as water and a bubbler over night?


well, most of the goodies you want are in the gel/meat/whatever of the plant. i chop 3 leaves into a litre of distilled water, let it soak for a while, and press it through cheesecloth a couple times; (i try to get it up to adound 100ppm) then mix that into my tea when watering.


----------



## brek (Oct 22, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> I have no idea who you are, apart from the fact you use child like insults and drop names like a cheerleader
> why you giving advice in the first place ?
> 
> your were indeed trying to impress with your homebrewer name drop LOL
> ...


SIMPLE: I noticed someone talking shit about a better grower than them and I stated that opinion. It realllllly upset Malevolence because his was the sad plant I used as a reference. Unless you know him it really didn't concern you. But you wanted to jump in and puff out your chest. LOL.

and if you don't know who HB is you should look him up...... I'm sure he'd be willing to share some pointers


----------



## brek (Oct 22, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> Stop sending me PMs dude this isn't facebook.


You should smoke a bowl dude. You're an angry little fella


----------



## Adrosmokin (Oct 22, 2013)

What a thread killer...


----------



## brek (Oct 22, 2013)

agree adro...and sorry for my part...always forget how many douches are on RIU. I'm on 4 or 5 other forums and have never argued with ANYONE.... It's just fellas like coolman and malevolence that PISS me off..Tried to PM him instead but he'd rather argue on here . I imagine former MMA brahs that suddenly think they're growers... TAPOUT BRO! (he wins, whatever, done with it.)

Anyway.... There's some Sunshine for ya.....

would rather post pics than argue. Again sorry all. Peace.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Oct 22, 2013)

Couple shots of my small Goji clone. First time with Bodhi genetics, can't wait to get more.


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 22, 2013)

I have only seen a couple goji smoke reports and they were saying it was kinda average. Haven't really seen many bodhi smoke reports around here tbh. I have a freebie goji in week 4 though.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 22, 2013)

I can tell you from my freebie she is far above average (minus her yield, which I'd say is below but the quality makes up for it. ) 

That strain got me started in Bodhi


----------



## coolkid.02 (Oct 22, 2013)

Goji is a fantastic smoke, but most think pine-sol aroma when they hear OG, but that is a rare pheno in this X...

Very nice plants, but not for those seeking that specific OG terp.... Much more berry/strawberry with a OG undertone. Pine-sol OG terps are in there, you just have to run more plants to find them (or get lucky)...


----------



## Adrosmokin (Oct 22, 2013)

Mine kind of smells like feet and strawberry ice cream. I can't stop smelling her.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 22, 2013)

I am currently running two small fem goji and one small male for seeds.


----------



## Staink (Oct 22, 2013)

Wooooohoooooo got me a pack of Boba's stash. I run a perpetual without much space, so I'm gonna run one or two at a time, maybe find a new mother plant.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 22, 2013)

so far no luck with silver mountain. 5/7 phenos are mediocre lemony blandness. very potent. just not super exciting. one smells and tastes like mushrooms sautéed in red wine. very strange.

the other 2 however..... one is an absolute ringer for grape candy and the other has buds bigger then my calf under 600s. 5 big ole main hoggers. nice thin bladed LONG stemmed leaves so the plant got great light coverage. has a lemony fuely grapey smell to it. its a very pleasant lemon to. not a cleanery abrasive lemon. very subtle and pleasant. the first 5 finished up right at 9 weeks. these 2 look like they need another week or so for a grand total of 11 weeks or so. both have very very airy structure but they are filling out nicely now.

the smell of the monster bud one really has me excited. il get some nice pics of it as it finishes, i dont even know how im gonna show perspective on how big they are. almost as big as a 2 liter. it looks like professorpotsnob has been sneaking in my room and growing just that plant late at night lol!


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 22, 2013)

i just smoked a joint of the 5th one... it smells exactly like #4 but has an astringent flavor. taste like strait up listerine after a glass of OJ because of the lemony front end. very very unique and weird. very potent. idk about pleasant but its pretty damn good. 

6/10 for minty goodness.

4-5/10 for the rest.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 22, 2013)

Alright, back on the bodhi love train!

Was going to post some pictures tonight of the girls, but I've been imbibing, and am far too lazy to go photograph the ladies. 
Tomorrow am, if I don't sleep in, I will post photos of my BBH, SSDD, SS, and Goji gal (I'll sneak in a Chocolate Heaven @ week something, and OGK at week 1). They need watering tomorrow anyways, and I need sleep.


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 23, 2013)

I was not impressed with chocolate heaven (g13 labs). Are you growing a pack or freebies?


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 23, 2013)

See what I mean about unstable strains? Something with a name like 'Chocolate Heaven' should have us all drooling from 50 yards.

Edit; Doh! Wrong thread. I was commenting on another thread that there are so many new strains that are nothing like advertised, leaving growers disappointed. I don't think seed breeders are doing themselves any favours with this strategy.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 23, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> I was not impressed with chocolate heaven (g13 labs). Are you growing a pack or freebies?


Was a freebie indeed. My friend has an outdoor plant I took a cutting of. I don't think the name is fitting. She grows much more like an indica.

ETA even though the strain may not be stable I will at the very least say she is an easy plant and grew quite well. I didn't take a second cuttting to continue her as to be honest, Bodi quality cuts have a higher priority, and the trich development doesnt hold a flame to the others

ETA AGAIN, I will have soms harvest pics very soon of his monster


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 23, 2013)

Alright, here is a few pictures of the girls. I noticed a couple burnt tips, gotta lay back on a few plants. Fucking Blueberry Hill is a nitrogen hog!
The first one is of the garden
View attachment 2868234
Here is a Sunshine Daydream



Here is a Goji gal


Here is my blueberry hill, she is a beast!



Here is Lone Superstitious...for now


And here is the Chocolate Heaven. I took her when she was flowering and expectations are curbed.


----------



## Johnnyboy80 (Oct 23, 2013)

I know I'm gonna get killed for this,but all I see from bodhi , are crosses that are made with famous clone onlys and a male is used to pollenate 10-15 different clone mothers then that cross is discarded and the same process is repeated on the next run just made with a different male. If any other breeder had done this he would simply be called a pollen chucker. He must come out with Atleast 50 crosses a year and it's almost always one and done, I rarely ever see him work a line, now he says he lost his appy male so what's gonna happen is he's gonna pick another male and make 20 more crosses to release


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2013)

i have a choc heaven thats plain boring, and not even close to choc thai times haze lol what a load for a strain! back to the scheduled programming....nice bodhi porn tonight..


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 23, 2013)

Johnnyboy80 said:


> I know I'm gonna get killed for this,but all I see from bodhi , are crosses that are made with famous clone onlys and a male is used to pollenate 10-15 different clone mothers then that cross is discarded and the same process is repeated on the next run just made with a different male. If any other breeder had done this he would simply be called a pollen chucker. He must come out with Atleast 50 crosses a year and it's almost always one and done, I rarely ever see him work a line, now he says he lost his appy male so what's gonna happen is he's gonna pick another male and make 20 more crosses to release


If that's all he does then why is his shit so much frostier and higher quality?

I've got a theory about energy in the breeding area.... If energy does play a part he's definitely doin that part diff from others


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 23, 2013)

Johnnyboy80 said:


> I know I'm gonna get killed for this,but all I see from bodhi , are crosses that are made with famous clone onlys and a male is used to pollenate 10-15 different clone mothers then that cross is discarded and the same process is repeated on the next run just made with a different male. If any other breeder had done this he would simply be called a pollen chucker. He must come out with Atleast 50 crosses a year and it's almost always one and done, I rarely ever see him work a line, now he says he lost his appy male so what's gonna happen is he's gonna pick another male and make 20 more crosses to release


I aint going to slam ya. Who wouldn't want to use amazing cuts in a breeding program?Its called preserving genetics. Second Bodhi has a few studs he uses just like many other breeders do. If you know x male will passnon certain desirable traits, why wouldn't you use them. Bodhi also travels to gather landraces, which he sells (Malawi, Watermelon hashplant, and arbu just to name a few). Finally Bodhi also works his lines, goji for instance is at least an f3 at this point if not further. The dude does a lot of work and produces limited stock. He isn't breeding like Dutch companies.

I'd say try him before ya knock him. I'd love to see a plant you have looking as good as my girls at almost week 5. Shit look at my g13 chocolate heaven, same conditions and time frame, no where near the same quality. Some special beans my friend.


Eta the guy isn't lazy like other breeders, making s1 and fem only ceeds. Besides who you recommending?


----------



## Johnnyboy80 (Oct 23, 2013)

I understand that he uses top clones to cross with as do almost all American breeders nowadays, I understand that he picks certain males to pass on specific traits, as do other breeders, I just see it as hypocritical to call others pollen chuckers and elevate bodhi to sainthood for doing the same thing. I understand that he has worked some of his lines and also brought in some land races, but for the most part he does what every other breeder does and that's crossing they're favorite pollen donor, wether true males or reversed plants and pollinates an elite clone with it, he then says that they are limited releases and he is done with the cross, I feel he is given a pass for this because he is always on the forums and comes off as a nice guy to the community, however being a nice guy doesn't make what he is doing any different than what Swerve, Gage Green,Rare Dankness, or DNA are doing.
The appy male that he uses now on at least 10 crosses is a male from H&L as it stands


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 23, 2013)

... again his genes and parental selecting speak for them selves. I'm not elevating the dude, I am giving him props for providing access to killer genetics. Again I'd love to see an example of what you think is bette, again look at my beauties. Not saying there isn't more awesome genetics from others, but credit where credit is due.

Eta I've grown DNA,/RP (5 different strains )while good, not even close in quality, vigor or consistency. That's why I dumped all my DNA/RP to fill my garden with bodhi. Why grow lesser quality Medicine?


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 23, 2013)

since I'm not doing a journal, I figure I'll just update my bodhi gals in this thread. I keep obviously a gro journal for myself, but that has more to do with notes, growth patterns, harvest dates and what not, feeding schedules. Plus I just feel like I make a shitty Journal as id probably lapsefor a few weeks this is less pressure



greenghost420 said:


> i have a choc heaven thats plain boring, and not even close to choc thai times haze lol what a load for a strain! back to the scheduled programming....nice bodhi porn tonight..


----------



## Upstate2626 (Oct 23, 2013)

My Blueberry Hills turned out nicely also. Have lots of cuts of the keeper and its chem heavy with very little berry smell at all. Crusty as can be, nice plant.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 23, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> My Blueberry Hills turned out nicely also. Have lots of cuts of the keeper and its chem heavy with very little berry smell at all. Crusty as can be, nice plant.


Good to hear. I love me things chemy. I'm excited for her. How was the yield? Mine is looking pretty promising.


----------



## Sativasfied (Oct 23, 2013)

Johnnyboy80 said:


> I know I'm gonna get killed for this,but all I see from bodhi , are crosses that are made with famous clone onlys and a male is used to pollenate 10-15 different clone mothers then that cross is discarded and the same process is repeated on the next run just made with a different male. If any other breeder had done this he would simply be called a pollen chucker. He must come out with Atleast 50 crosses a year and it's almost always one and done, I rarely ever see him work a line, now he says he lost his appy male so what's gonna happen is he's gonna pick another male and make 20 more crosses to release


Post #1396


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 24, 2013)

Silver mountain monster bud pheno.

View attachment 2869811

no perspective il get one when its finished of it next to a chair or something so everyone can tell how big it is, its silly.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 24, 2013)

first off, i love hearing the complaint that is basically "all he can do is pick awesome males and knock up legendary elites witb them." the problem being? picking male plants is not easy, and excellent males arent lurking in every pack. i have maybe run 300 or so different plants (including culled males) in the past year and found 2 that i found promising enough to collect pollen from. i know people who grew out 1000+ beans looking for an exceptional pollen donor. they aren't easy to find, and bodhi has worked with a few (snow lotus, appalachia, GHASH, instant karma, purple goji f2.) he also has used RKS, Ortega, and old school Northern Lights males. bodhi's methods are to produce strains with one male per batch, and then his next male, and so on. if, for some reason, that bothers you; well, buy beans from someone else, its your loss, not mine. 

secondly, HGK, that bud looks enormous. you said your silver mountain were all very potent, is it just the taste/smell you found dissappointing? i've never had the cut that bodhi uses, but that has actually always been my complaint about SSH.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 24, 2013)

ya so far its all thumbs up potency/looks wise. frost monsters that my most seasoned patient said "kept him in a haze all day!" these next 2 smell ALOT better then the first 5. so far they have all been very unique too.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 24, 2013)

hey all you bodhi fellers (and ladies!) come check out my new bloom routine i got going for this next rip.

https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/742748-am-i-missing-anything.html

probably gonna be making the big jump to all TLO finally after this run. finally got my compost and soil mix all dialed in. in the meantime im trying to make the most outa this last hydro run. now ive already purchased/had laying around all the ingredients listed.

like the thread says, can anyone think of anything im missing?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 25, 2013)

Johnnyboy80 said:


> I understand that he uses top clones to cross with as do almost all American breeders nowadays, I understand that he picks certain males to pass on specific traits, as do other breeders, I just see it as hypocritical to call others pollen chuckers and elevate bodhi to sainthood for doing the same thing. I understand that he has worked some of his lines and also brought in some land races, but for the most part he does what every other breeder does and that's crossing they're favorite pollen donor, wether true males or reversed plants and pollinates an elite clone with it, he then says that they are limited releases and he is done with the cross, I feel he is given a pass for this because he is always on the forums and comes off as a nice guy to the community, however being a nice guy doesn't make what he is doing any different than what Swerve, Gage Green,Rare Dankness, or DNA are doing.
> The appy male that he uses now on at least 10 crosses is a male from H&L as it stands


 OK then explain to me why people consistently get better results with his gear than other American breeders bar one or two. Higher female to male ratios, more keepers (at least one per pack mate), insane vigour, fast flowering, huge yields, insane frost, the fattest root systems I have ever seen etc... And how does he get it ALL THE TIME? 
Why, if he does what everybody else does, does he get results that are so much more badass than the rest of them, consistently? I have not read one grow report where it didn't all kick ass.

Put your money into a pack of seeds and see what the fuss is about. I can guarantee you will be won over from the first week of their little heads popping out the soil. I did it, and that's what happened to me.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 25, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> hey all you bodhi fellers (and ladies!) come check out my new bloom routine i got going for this next rip.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/742748-am-i-missing-anything.html
> 
> ...


 Your garden looks great bro. The jump to living soil is easier than you think, you will LOVE it as it gets kicking. Seriously just go for it, as long as you've got your base soil right and you watch your pH on your teas that's 95 percent of it. If you've got it limed enough and cooked for 6 weeks you don't even need to watch pH any more. Run one little pot of it along with the rest, it will set your mind at ease for when you switch over...


----------



## Upstate2626 (Oct 25, 2013)

I also used to run hydro and have since done the last few years running organics with beneficial's. Its easier than you think and a long time ago I stopped using my ppm meter and ph pen. Life is much easier and now I have time to do other shit. Also, homemade "airpots", lol- more like I drill 100 holes in each plastic container, cheap but its a do it yourself trick that I have found works well for me. Best wishes, good growing but don't forget some Floralicious for some tasty nugs. To me it does make a nice difference.


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks like my ssdd is going to go 10 weeks.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 25, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> Looks like my ssdd is going to go 10 weeks.


Ah thanks for letting me know, got three of them and while its not a big deal the extra week I was hoping for 9.
Are you noticing some bulking up?


----------



## Malevolence (Oct 25, 2013)

The past couple weeks have been pretty decent swelling, but right now I have just been feeding straight water and watching them ripen. I also like my trichs a little on the amber side. I only got 2/7 females in this cycle.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 25, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> The past couple weeks have been pretty decent swelling, but right now I have just been feeding straight water and watching them ripen. I also like my trichs a little on the amber side. I only got 2/7 females in this cycle.


Ah, thanks for the info. Will have to give you some rep when I'm on my non mobile devices.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 25, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> I also used to run hydro and have since done the last few years running organics with beneficial's. Its easier than you think and a long time ago I stopped using my ppm meter and ph pen. Life is much easier and now I have time to do other shit. Also, homemade "airpots", lol- more like I drill 100 holes in each plastic container, cheap but its a do it yourself trick that I have found works well for me. Best wishes, good growing but don't forget some Floralicious for some tasty nugs. To me it does make a nice difference.


floralicious + is maybe the single greatest supplement on the market, no matter what your method and medium are. 1ml/gal of plant ecstacy.


----------



## heelzballer (Oct 25, 2013)

Love the Bodhi thread! Can anyone speak on the overall ease of cloning from Lucky Charm strain? My clone success is always so inconsistent, with Female Seeds C99 being the only awesome cloning strain I've had..(I used jiffy pods with a humidity dome and and heat mat, clonex, the whole nine yards) Thanks!


----------



## calicat (Oct 25, 2013)

heelzballer said:


> Love the Bodhi thread! Can anyone speak on the overall ease of cloning from Lucky Charm strain? My clone success is always so inconsistent, with Female Seeds C99 being the only awesome cloning strain I've had..(I used jiffy pods with a humidity dome and and heat mat, clonex, the whole nine yards) Thanks!


Here is my experience with cloning of Lucky Charms. It is one strain that consistently will form almost symmetrical growth nodes as if it was directly grown from bean. It roots with me on average of 5-7 days. The root mass is extremely healthy and thick.


----------



## calicat (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok sorry guys lazy to retype my smoke report I just did on Tiger's Milk. Hope the link works http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/smoke-reports/201361544-smoke-report-calicat-tigers-milk.html.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 25, 2013)

I can either use my bucket or just take cuts and I always get results. His strains are easier than others
Gear. Are you keeping the pods too wet?


----------



## heelzballer (Oct 25, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> I can either use my bucket or just take cuts and I always get results. His strains are easier than others
> Gear. Are you keeping the pods too wet?


No, I usually water per instructions when I first take clones and then just mist for first 4 days, and then leave em alone until I see roots...Delicious seeds Ice cream for example, is an awesome plant, but I don't keep a mother of it because it takes three weeks or never to get a clone from it...I have a 60-65 percent strike rate with clones, with C99 being around 90 percent! I hope Lucky Charms clones like Calicat mentioned! Any other really easy cloning plants recommended from Bodhi or otherwise? Thanks


----------



## calicat (Oct 25, 2013)

heelzballer said:


> No, I usually water per instructions when I first take clones and then just mist for first 4 days, and then leave em alone until I see roots...Delicious seeds Ice cream for example, is an awesome plant, but I don't keep a mother of it because it takes three weeks or never to get a clone from it...I have a 60-65 percent strike rate with clones, with C99 being around 90 percent! I hope Lucky Charms clones like Calicat mentioned! Any other really easy cloning plants recommended from Bodhi or otherwise? Thanks


Road Kill Unicorn. My average root time is 4-6 days. Immense root mass. Accelerated growth from clone but asymmetrical in terms of nodes. Training a must in vegetation or it can easily take over your flower space except for the full on chem d pheno. Prolly will utilize 7 - 10 gal pots when I enter my army of clones to flower. Because in 5 gallon pots I was experiencing it becoming root bound early in flower at around the 2nd week. It is a monster in all stages of growth. I have had the pleasure to grow 3 different phenotypes.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 25, 2013)

That is evidence of good selection/breeding when the varying phenos are all good. That's my opine about breeders, call it what ever you want the proof is in the progeny. I guarantee that no one talking stupid crap about who is or isn't a "breeder" doesn't even have a clue what selection means to the process. 

I took the liberty to copy it calicat:
_ Tiger's Milk _​*Breeder?*_ Bodhi _​*Sativa Or Indica*_ Sativa Dom _​*Lineage?*_ Original Bubba Kush ( Pre 92') x Appalachia ( Cush or Green Crack x Tres Dawg) _​*Grown Or Purchased*_ I grew this strain myself _​*Indoor Grown or Outdoor*_ Indoor _​*Organics or Synthetics*_ Mixture of both _​*Hydroponics or Soil*_ Soil _​*Bag Appeal*

_10. It was like a bag of diamonds woo hoo_
*Bud Density*

_5 Very dense, like rocks_
*Odour Level*_ 5. smells very nice pungent _​*Describe odour in your own words*_ This strain is in the top five experiences I have ever had during the cure phase. I had the pleasure of curing this for a period of approximately 34 days. Every 5-6 days a new smell was emerging from the bottle. The aromas I was detecting are as follows: 1) citrus skunk 2) mangoes 3) papaya 4) jackfruit 5) rambutan 6) pina colada 7) and last honeysuckle. _​*Smoke Report*_ 10. Someone stole my brain!!  _​*Taste*_ Array of tropical fruits bound by pina colada, honey suckle and enduring stacking chem _​*Smoothness*_ 1. _​*Indica Or Sativa high*_ Sativa High, Happy, energetic, some body later _​*Immediate Effect or Creeper*_ 1. 5 seconds _​*Duration of High*_ 2.75 hours plus _​*High Description*_ After one drag you can feel the effects instantly to your entire head. It is synonymous if someone placed a wrap with the tie to the rear cortex. As the effect intensifies the tie becomes tighter resulting in your noggin receives more drastic pressure. Eventually your skull is completely lethargic. There is a devastating ocular effect that is precisely as if weighted down glasses have been situated. Your eyes commence to water. It appears the sensation ceases at your clavicular area. There is also a numbing sensation to your entire palate and throat area. The taste is an awesome experience. You are blessed with a potpourri of exotic tropical fruits then the stacking chem taste blankets your entire tongue. Even though the smoke is ultra smooth there can be a expansive feeling to your lungs. That is when you have hit the ceiling and you are in a state of jubilation. Aside from the glorious smell, mesmerizing appeal of the flowers, and breathtaking taste experience this is the skinny of the total experience of the Tiger's Milk. This strain attracts you and then you are hypnotized by its appearance, smell, and taste but in the end it destroys you. _​*Medicinal value*_ Good for pain relief _​*Keeper?*_ Yes _​*Your DOB*_ 9\15\1971 _​*Duration of your cannabis use?*_ 20 plus years _​*Cannabis use - Frequency?*

_Daily use - night and day_
*Cannabis Use - Quantity*_ 2-4 gms _​


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 25, 2013)

Skip the misting myself. You want the plant to seek out water by growing roots. It may get ugly, but she will bounce back


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 25, 2013)

a couple more of that monster silver mountain pheno.

View attachment 2871246View attachment 2871247


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> a couple more of that monster silver mountain pheno.
> 
> View attachment 2871246View attachment 2871247


Hows the overall frostyness of this one?


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 26, 2013)

feels wet to the touch. leaves your fingers shiny. il take some up close ones when i get a few min.


----------



## Johnnyboy80 (Oct 26, 2013)

I see that he has two different Chem '91 clones now, and doesnt know which one is the real '91, so get ready for 25 new crosses in two weeks


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 26, 2013)

Johnnyboy80 said:


> I see that he has two different Chem '91 clones now, and doesnt know which one is the real '91, so get ready for 25 new crosses in two weeks


See you've been doing some homework if you found that bit of info. 
I actually think disclosing that is good for the community. Here he is admitting that he may of had a wrong cut. I don't see what's wrong with that. How many other breeders would do as much?
Your snark is misguided. Stop trying to shit in this great thread.


----------



## Johnnyboy80 (Oct 26, 2013)

I know that it's good that he at least told what he has found out, it's good in two ways, 1, people know that he is working with 2 dif 91 cuts and doesn't know which one is legit, to be fair neither do the other key players with the verified cuts either, and 2, now he gets to release a whole new line of chem '91 crosses with this other cut that he has
I'm truly starting to think that all of these other chem's (d,4,sis,others) are just crosses,bx's,or S1's of the chem91 made by Rez and Chem themselves, and a story was just fabricated about 13 seeds to create an urban legend type story to sell seeds


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 26, 2013)

That's not a bad theory. I've smoked both a 91 cut, and a few different back crosses. I do know I love a good chem, it's a one of a kind. I haven't bothered growing others than DNA/^RP which supposedly uses a chem. Must say ie didn't shine through at all in comparison. 

Plus major annoyance with other growers not bothering to know what they have, it where they got it. The only way to verify cuts is to get what's supposedly the strain from different unrelated sources and grow it out. 

Back to the point, I desire a proper ceed containing chem that shines through. Hopeful I could get a bodhi cross. 

Honestly go pick yourself a strain. Any strain, it doesn't matter. You won't be disappointed.

ETA the four bodhi strains I've posted and from others in this thread are simply frost monsters, with vigor that is bar none prope vigor. Very few breeders have threads that aren't covered in mix reviews and shit


----------



## Johnnyboy80 (Oct 26, 2013)

I think I am gonna try a few actually, I never had anything against him at all, it's that I've been on the forums for a long time and I'm not used to seeing so many strains released at once, but his prices are more than fair, I knew that he had collected many landraces, I was only referring to the fact that right now many of the strains being released are strains that many other u.s. breeders were already releasing, only with a different male in the recipe. 
Saying that, I have some chem glue x goji freebies that a friend gave me after one of his purchases from the seed depot, and I'll see if I can pick up 2-3 packs from an upcoming drop just to give them a try


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 26, 2013)

The 13 bean story is true, of course with all good stories there is more to it that can be corroborated by certain circles. If you had gone to west coast dead shows in the late eighties, particularly the ones at to-hell-you-ride  you would have at least smelt that one of a kind odor if not sampled some. "Colorado Green Bud" was what it was called back then, circulated by bikers and was thought to be a Hindu Kush. It was fairly available in Colorado and Wyoming back then. Some of that bud made it's way east and viola!

He he, now there's a story to whip me about! lol


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 26, 2013)

Johnnyboy80 said:


> I think I am gonna try a few actually, I never had anything against him at all, it's that I've been on the forums for a long time and I'm not used to seeing so many strains released at once, but his prices are more than fair, I knew that he had collected many landraces, I was only referring to the fact that right now many of the strains being released are strains that many other u.s. breeders were already releasing, only with a different male in the recipe.
> Saying that, I have some chem glue x goji freebies that a friend gave me after one of his purchases from the seed depot, and I'll see if I can pick up 2-3 packs from an upcoming drop just to give them a try


Good for you dude. You really can't go wrong. Yes some of the cuts have been around and bred by others, but dollars to donuts you probably haven't seen cuts like these. 

About to upcan some bodhi gals in a moment. I will be sure to snap a picture or two of the root mass

ETA the price is amazing. Shit look at the cost for most Dutch breeders, $80+ for a pack


----------



## heelzballer (Oct 26, 2013)

Depending on the pheno does Lucky Charms stretch alot in flowering or stay relatively short? Any tips on growing? Heavy feeder, Top/Don't Top? Thanks!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2013)

heelzballer said:


> Depending on the pheno does Lucky Charms stretch alot in flowering or stay relatively short? Any tips on growing? Heavy feeder, Top/Don't Top? Thanks!


Might want to search out a user by the name of thegoodseed he ran it and would know more!
only thing is you wont find him here. Google search


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 27, 2013)

Johnnyboy80 said:


> I know that it's good that he at least told what he has found out, it's good in two ways, 1, people know that he is working with 2 dif 91 cuts and doesn't know which one is legit, to be fair neither do the other key players with the verified cuts either, and 2, now he gets to release a whole new line of chem '91 crosses with this other cut that he has
> I'm truly starting to think that all of these other chem's (d,4,sis,others) are just crosses,bx's,or S1's of the chem91 made by Rez and Chem themselves, and a story was just fabricated about 13 seeds to create an urban legend type story to sell seeds


Chem HIMSELF lost track of the original 91 cut and can't tell you exactly by looking which one you have. It isn't what you have its what you do with it (that's what she said lol) Chem never bred anything. He just saved some seeds. The seeds were good, he kept clones, the clones went round. End of story.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 27, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Chem HIMSELF lost track of the original 91 cut and can't tell you exactly by looking which one you have. It isn't what you have its what you do with it (that's what she said lol) Chem never bred anything. He just saved some seeds. The seeds were good, he kept clones, the clones went round. End of story.


And a good story it is. I'm just happy it's around. One of my favorite stains, and a mother to many.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 27, 2013)

Hell yeah man! Not going to argue there. God bless the Chem and all her glorious babies! Makes my top 3 list of all time favourite flavours, FUEL  I just feel its useless getting bogged down in who is breeding with what verified clone etc etc. A good breeder giveth not a toot about where something is from, but rather what a plant can contribute to the NEXT generation, and the next gen is all I care about seeing as that is what we are all buying. If I want the original I can write that on my balls for all the good it will do me in finding said original will be equal to any amount of effort when it comes to results. Can't ever have the original myself. A guy like Bodhi can look at two bagseed plants and figure out how to get a spectacular cross going. 'This one with THAT daddy, the other with THIS daddy'


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 27, 2013)

No I feel ya. 
I do wish we were better able to keep lines known and breed for quality traits while keeping the gene pool diverse.
Bodhi does a bit of both. I have some happy plants


----------



## Clankie (Oct 28, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> No I feel ya.
> I do wish we were better able to keep lines known and breed for quality traits while keeping the gene pool diverse.
> Bodhi does a bit of both. I have some happy plants


Yeah, thats the truth. 
I'm a big fan of the elite x landrace crosses and the oldschool crosses that he does. 
Not everything has to be pure OG or Chem or whatever, cannabis does a _fairly_ diverse gene pool.
That said, Bodhi does also have kickass OG and Chem crosses. 
He also said that for what its worth the Chem 91 he and others have been working with might be better in passing on favorable traits in outcrossing, but that the 'real' sk va will have more to offer in dank headstash potential.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 28, 2013)

21 days after flip, Dream Beaver. Just plain WOW.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Oct 28, 2013)

^^ and we all know that you'll finish her up correctly. Hopefully she continues to kick butt for ya!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 28, 2013)

Clankie said:


> Yeah, thats the truth.
> I'm a big fan of the elite x landrace crosses and the oldschool crosses that he does.
> Not everything has to be pure OG or Chem or whatever, cannabis does a _fairly_ diverse gene pool.
> That said, Bodhi does also have kickass OG and Chem crosses.
> He also said that for what its worth the Chem 91 he and others have been working with might be better in passing on favorable traits in outcrossing, but that the 'real' sk va will have more to offer in dank headstash potential.


Cannabis has a very diverse gene pool. We need to keep it that way. Unfortunately we have done a lot of damage to heirloom varieties. Bodhi is a good man for introducing landrace and oldschool varieties to newer plants and/or just straight preserving lines like his landrace's. AFAIK he also uses multiple moms/dads for his crosses but maybe I'm wrong there. This is good practice for preservation and also it can help to maintain vigor in IBLs.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 29, 2013)

Gage Green are also going the route of combining oldschool/land race and newschool herb. I really like the idea, and grow logs for stuff like Lemon Thai x OG and Miss Colombia have got me itching to invest in some for keeping. Moving forwards by looking back. I really grow outdoors a lot more than indoors so to me personally it's a dream scenario, pest and mould resistance of oldschool herb, with newschool potency and flavour. WIN. I will keep moms with those qualities for a looooong time if I find a keeper.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 30, 2013)

so how different are the real chem and the chem bodhi has been working with?


----------



## Clankie (Oct 30, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> so how different are the real chem and the chem bodhi has been working with?


b said the Chemfather cut that he and others had been working with (now referred to as Chem 91 JB) had a bit more of a Sour D and skunk in nature, and that the original 91 SK va was more similar to the OGs in nature and bud shape.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 30, 2013)

thank you, no big dif eh? lol


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 2, 2013)

Appy X ATF.....Chem '91 x Appy.....AE77 x Appy......"Tonight We Dine In HELLLLL!"


----------



## FreeRangeZombie (Nov 3, 2013)

Some goji og I had outdoors this summer . This pheno smelled of strawberries and hash.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 3, 2013)

Dream Beaver is not even 4 weeks in flower and making trichs on top of trichs. Holy crap. It's almost scary.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Nov 4, 2013)

^^^ so were mine but it wasnt nearly as good as blueberry hill imo and didnt keep the beaver around but it was better than 85%of the other strains I have done from other breeders. i found a keeper in the blueberry hill that puts just about everything else to shame!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 4, 2013)

I missed out in BBH. Like so many others. Damn.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 4, 2013)

my blueberry hill is looking sick! I think mine will go 10 weeks, but she is a very nice plant. how long did yours go?


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 4, 2013)

I want Blueberry Hill and Cherry Mountain


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 4, 2013)

me too^^ maybe ill get lucky and stumble upon a nice cut from someone...


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 4, 2013)

Looks like my BBH will have a couple ceeded branches for f2s. I usually only pop half a pack or in this case three (running way too many different lines for my space but isnt that a good problem?) so i have ceeds to come back to. Still sitting on packs of ancient ogs to pop. I am waiting until i get a larger space to work the line a bit. always interested in untapped potential


----------



## Galvatron (Nov 4, 2013)

chopped some of the lucky charms early, real early. probably has about 3-4 weeks to go but there was some caterpillar and bud rot damage so i took these branches down. kinda leafy and hasnt filled out yet. this is outdoors and already kind of past prime season to harvest plants arent getting much light:













the scissor hash was very tastey sweet like vanilla. plants a little too leafy for me though. i crossed a clone of this with rare dankness el jefe(rd#1 x abusive og) hoping the pollen takes and i get a few se-eds.


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 4, 2013)

so i got a question. that silver mountain of mine is still throwing out foxtails and new calyx's. at the tips of all the fingers it looks like stem shoots out with 3 or 4 calyx's spaced about a half inch apart on the stem.. .very weird. it looks like a re veg or something but i don't see why that would of happened.

maybe its just a 12-13 weaker and i backed off the PK to early?

my main question being has anyone seen massive foxtail airy buds out of appalachia crosses?


----------



## Clankie (Nov 5, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> so i got a question. that silver mountain of mine is still throwing out foxtails and new calyx's. at the tips of all the fingers it looks like stem shoots out with 3 or 4 calyx's spaced about a half inch apart on the stem.. .very weird. it looks like a re veg or something but i don't see why that would of happened.
> 
> maybe its just a 12-13 weaker and i backed off the PK to early?
> 
> my main question being has anyone seen massive foxtail airy buds out of appalachia crosses?


I definitely have not seen that, much more the opposite. You might have gotten an extreme SSH pheno, though, or they might be getting too close to the light and getting too hot. If the buds seem mature, except for the foxtailing, I would consider the ol' flush & chop.

What growing methods are you using with the plant?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 5, 2013)

Foxtailing can be caused by nutrients as well. I've learned this the hard way. Excessive P in particular.

Personally I'd look at the trichromes and let them tell me what I need to know.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Nov 5, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> so i got a question. that silver mountain of mine is still throwing out foxtails and new calyx's. at the tips of all the fingers it looks like stem shoots out with 3 or 4 calyx's spaced about a half inch apart on the stem.. .very weird. it looks like a re veg or something but i don't see why that would of happened.
> 
> maybe its just a 12-13 weaker and i backed off the PK to early?
> 
> my main question being has anyone seen massive foxtail airy buds out of appalachia crosses?


\



Whats going on today buddy? What your experiencing is something I have had to deal with before. I swear I have grown haze crosses that wouldnt ever finish. They did exactly what your describing and it drove me nuts. IMO- there comes a time when you just gotta whack em. As for the airy buds? Havent come across that yet. Talking about Bodhi- about to order " The Fuzz " and " Green Lotus" but it sure would be nice to score a pack of "Appalachian Thunderfuck" or " Blood Orange " also. About to reload on some Bodhi beans as soon as I trim and sling this lb of Dream Beaver. Best wishes HGK and everyone else!


----------



## Upstate2626 (Nov 5, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> my blueberry hill is looking sick! I think mine will go 10 weeks, but she is a very nice plant. how long did yours go?


All of mine took around 9 weeks but they were crusty from top to bottom. To me the Bluehill pheno I found just about has it all- smell, yield, trich coverage, good structure and somewhat easy to grow. Its a keeper by most peoples standards and my only true keeper from like 8-10 packs of Bodhi. Bty- my keeper is Appy heavy.


----------



## Sativasfied (Nov 5, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> Its a keeper by most peoples standards and my only true keeper from like 8-10 packs of Bodhi. Bty- my keeper is Appy heavy.


Would you mind sharing what else you've gone through? 

It's great that you found a keeper and from a freebie no less. Having nice giveaways has been a powerful motivation on my spending habits, finding a gem from probability rather than bunk duds from the floor is also a bonus. Tom Hill and Bodhi both have spots in my garden, but missed the blueberry hill, such a great strain name too.


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 5, 2013)

the trichs are getting nice and milky. now idk how airy its gonna be when its all said and done but i know its not a giant chunk of bud like most of my plant i got going. literally 250 main fingers spiraling around each other, its crazy. she's not too close to the light too its a super short stocky plant&#8230;&#8230; super short and stocky&#8230; fully sativa dom leaves&#8230; GIANT&#8230;. semi airy buds iol&#8230; what a phenotype lol


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm surprised you only found one keeper in all those packs. I know everyone's version of a keeper is different. I'm going to have a hard time with my SSDD picking a winner but I still have a month till smoke and dry. I have two similar phenos and an outlier who is stout plus one monster in veg which i believe is another female waiting for room in the flower tent. 
Running far too many different genetics and not enough space.


----------



## Clankie (Nov 5, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> I'm surprised you only found one keeper in all those packs. I know everyone's version of a keeper is different. I'm going to have a hard time with my SSDD picking a winner but I still have a month till smoke and dry. I have two similar phenos and an outlier who is stout plus one monster in veg which i believe is another female waiting for room in the flower tent.
> Running far too many different genetics and not enough space.


Well, I've run a ton of Bodhi gear and I have ended up keeping 2-3 plants (RKU, Goji OG, Tranquil Elephantizer), there's been a bunch of others that I've run 2-3 times and were excellent, but for me a genuine keeper has to be something I'm personally not going to get tired of, and able to compete with elite cuts (or other people's elite cuts) in a medical state. The reason I run Bodhi's gear so much now is that, and there's not a lot of other breeders out there that I can really say this, I have yet to actually run a plant from his beans that when grown well wasn't worth growing. I've certainly always gotten much more than my money's worth from his beans, in my opinion. I'm still in the process of selecting one or two keepers from the Appalachia hybrids that I have (SSDD, Prayer Tower, Appalachian Thunderfuck, XJ13 x Appalachia, Breeder Steve's Sweet Skunk x Appalachia), but I can certainly say that there have already been a bunch of really strong contenders. Like you say, too many genetics, not enough space.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 5, 2013)

Got 15+ Goji F2 beans cooking. Yay!

Should get my HPS in the mail tomorrow and then they are gonna get pumped up with light!


----------



## Upstate2626 (Nov 5, 2013)

Packs I have gone through so far- Supersticious, Blueberry Hill, Goji OG, Dream Lotus, Good Medicine, SSDD, 2 Packs Lucky Charms, Dream Beaver and Mothers Milk. Sorry, only 10 packs. Like Clankie said, have yet to run across a plant that wasnt good (killed a herm Dream Lotus) but my standards for a keeper are pretty damn high. Have tried lots of breeders and popped more than a seed.


----------



## ace720 (Nov 5, 2013)

how is the Goji OG? I have some I want to run


----------



## Clankie (Nov 5, 2013)

ace720 said:


> how is the Goji OG? I have some I want to run


Very good. I would recommend running a bunch, though, if you want a real OG style pheno. There's a lot of strawberry natured ones, but mine is first and foremost OG pinesol and then a dark berry and chemmy glue. There's a bunch of great plants in that line.


----------



## Clankie (Nov 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Got 15+ Goji F2 beans cooking. Yay!
> 
> Should get my HPS in the mail tomorrow and then they are gonna get pumped up with light!


Are those your own creation? I'm running some bodhi Road Kill Unicorn F2s that I made as well as some RKU x Goji OG; the RKUf2s are awesome. One of my favorite things about b is the way he encourages his customers to work with and refine the lines they buy from him.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah I made em. Or the male did. I had a nice purple stemmed male so I mated him with the female clones.


----------



## calicat (Nov 6, 2013)

_When this lovely lady was growing in its early vegetation stage, I was swept over with a sense of nostalgia. The plant was exuding a clean pine needle fragrance. It reminded me of the pine tree that our family had in our front yard when I was a child. That was the first tree I climbed and started to come to grasp with my fear of heights. The fundamental drag was quite expansive to the lungs. Then a series of coughs proceeded as you marvel at the thick clouds of blissful smoke you are blowing into the air. Imagine your hands on a balloon squeezing it equally on its surface area that is how the effect commences. Smiles on your face miraculously emerge out of thin air. As the cranial pressure intensifies your mouth springs copious amounts of saliva and your eyes become cumbersome to a point where they eventually slit. The effects seems to wane right at your upper chest area. There is an apparent desire to scrounge for munchies and hydration fromm your favorite smoking refreshment. The taste is quite the experience - plethora of mixed berries switching to elegant pine to ingrained fuel that intensifies the more you smoke. You know you have hit the ceiling when the effects become narcotic in nature. You are petrified in a lackadaisical stupor with more smirks randomly coming out. Your teeth tingles almost to a point that they hurt while your tongue and inner cheeks are obscured by the aforementioned taste. I have had some og's that have had berry influence to them and it ranged from uneventful to decent at best. The Goji Og is the creme de la creme of berry infused ogs.


_http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/BB_zps3f3b7e66.jpg
http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/053_zps72a1b36d.jpg
http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/053_zps72a1b36d.jpg
http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/GojiOg_zpsa43c9c6e.jpg


----------



## calicat (Nov 6, 2013)

Pictures of Tiger's Milk forgot to post...


http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/IMG_0557_zps6e1bb481.jpg
http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/AA_zps0acba8ee.jpg
http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/Z_zps67e25695.jpg
http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/051_zps45b504d9.jpg
http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/050_zps1b62986a.jpg
http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/049_zpscd594c90.jpg
http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/047_zps1f230a58.jpg


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2013)

How does that tigers milk taste? For the life of me I don't know what "suckling the teet of a smoke tiger" is like!


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 6, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> How does that tigers milk taste? For the life of me I don't know what "suckling the teet of a smoke tiger" is like!


youve not partied with the right crowd then my man! i know some ladies i could call a smoke tiger! maybe smoke cougar! either way it tastes like Virginia slims and coors light!


----------



## heelzballer (Nov 6, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> Packs I have gone through so far- Supersticious, Blueberry Hill, Goji OG, Dream Lotus, Good Medicine, SSDD, 2 Packs Lucky Charms, Dream Beaver and Mothers Milk. Sorry, only 10 packs. Like Clankie said, have yet to run across a plant that wasnt good (killed a herm Dream Lotus) but my standards for a keeper are pretty damn high. Have tried lots of breeders and popped more than a seed.


Just about to flower lucky charms, and wanted to know your take on..I popped three seeds, so wanted to know what to look for pheno wise. Is she a picky eater? Stretcher? Thanks


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 7, 2013)

Clankie said:


> Are those your own creation? I'm running some bodhi Road Kill Unicorn F2s that I made as well as some RKU x Goji OG; the RKUf2s are awesome. One of my favorite things about b is the way he encourages his customers to work with and refine the lines they buy from him.


That was indeed my plan... Till every bean ended up being female. Shit you not. 100percent girls. Hoping to get a nice Lemon Thai x OG boy. Gage meets Bodhi. Now that is going to make for one badassssss pheno hunt  One DB lady smells like creme soda. And I mean EXACTLY. Looking like 3 keepers in one pack.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Nov 7, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> youve not partied with the right crowd then my man! i know some ladies i could call a smoke tiger! maybe smoke cougar! either way it tastes like Virginia slims and coors light!


 ^^^^^^^ lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 7, 2013)

So much frost on there even the pics can't get upright.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Nov 8, 2013)

^^ good job Mad! Plant looks nice and healthy, keep up the good work!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Upstate, but if you look a bit lower down, kinda through the canopy fans, you will see a very ugly yellowing with some necrosis in places. I toed the line with my nutes and ended up with my first ever K def. They eat like pigs. I like that. Hope it is a sign that they want to get FAT. I also hope I caught it in time. Lesson learned, the clones are going into a different mix and getting a better flower tea, packing on the K. Amazing plants, really they are.


----------



## yung420 (Nov 8, 2013)

Anyone running their Golden Triangle, kind of torn between this and lucky charms???

Sent from my EVO using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Galvatron (Nov 8, 2013)

I have both the lucky n golden, I've only popped n finished the lucky. Personally I think both are very similar cus the white and the triangle are related. That's just my personal observation though. Also, the pura vida from bodhi is very similar to the luck and golden as well.


----------



## codexcannabis (Nov 9, 2013)

Just got a few packs of goji og, soooo do any goji growing veterans have any tips/advice?


----------



## Clankie (Nov 9, 2013)

codexcannabis said:


> Just got a few packs of goji og, soooo do any goji growing veterans have any tips advice?


She is sensitive to nitrogen in flower, so I would make sure if you can that you cut back pretty hard as soon as bud production starts. All of my phenos gave me the ol' clawfingers on my first run, and that was just for keeping them on the transition forumla for too long. And expect some stretch on the more og-leaning phenos, as they are og hybs after all. There's some exceptional plants to be found in the Goji.

It also seems to test fairly consistently for people at around 21% THC, there's three or four other people who have had theirs tested elsewhere, and all of us got results around 21%.


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 9, 2013)

Clankie said:


> She is sensitive to nitrogen in flower, so I would make sure if you can that you cut back pretty hard as soon as bud production starts. All of my phenos gave me the ol' clawfingers on my first run, and that was just for keeping them on the transition forumla for too long. And expect some stretch on the more og-leaning phenos, as they are og hybs after all. There's some exceptional plants to be found in the Goji.
> 
> It also seems to test fairly consistently for people at around 21% THC, there's three or four other people who have had theirs tested elsewhere, and all of us got results around 21%.


I have a plant growing right now that has been showing that claw fingers you mention , has me baffled as its only one out of many .. i did not switch feed straight away so its possible in to flower . On the next run im going to see if it makes a difference .. thanks for the info.. 

View attachment 2888382


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 9, 2013)

There gonna be another Skunk 91 run? Because I'd buy a quite a few packs.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Nov 9, 2013)

Chem91xAppy is out now called "the fuzz". was eyeballin' it myself, heavy on chem genetics now and thats the only thing holding me back from ordering. 



^^^^^ BTY- save me a pack will ya OGE? thanks man!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 9, 2013)

Last drop on TSD you could only order 1 pack at a time. But I'd like to get at least 5 or 6 to get the statistical numbers for proper preservation and maybe some interesting hunting as well in F2's.


----------



## Clankie (Nov 9, 2013)

the skunk 91 was a one time drop.
bodhi has the rks at f2 right now, will be sending out testers with it in the future, but the rks is 12 generations old and never been run inside. bodhi made it clear when it dropped that the rks were intended for outdoor growers, and we indoor growers were risking balls. most who did grow them indoors, myself included, did get balls on one or more phenos. the chem 91 phenos, though, are solid like a rock. but the skunk pheno, you look at her crosswise and she will go balls out. i have pulled off one clean run with her so far. that said, my two skunk91 keepers are the most raunchy things i've ever smoked. i doubt b will release a pure rks out of respect for the original grower, but more worked versions will probably show up in crosses doan the line.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Got 15+ Goji F2 beans cooking. Yay!
> 
> Should get my HPS in the mail tomorrow and then they are gonna get pumped up with light!


After what I saw you do with CFL, HPS is your hands is gonna put us all to shame. Please link your first HPS run here I will be subbed up for sure.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 10, 2013)

Clankie said:


> the skunk 91 was a one time drop.
> bodhi has the rks at f2 right now, will be sending out testers with it in the future, but the rks is 12 generations old and never been run inside. bodhi made it clear when it dropped that the rks were intended for outdoor growers, and we indoor growers were risking balls. most who did grow them indoors, myself included, did get balls on one or more phenos. the chem 91 phenos, though, are solid like a rock. but the skunk pheno, you look at her crosswise and she will go balls out. i have pulled off one clean run with her so far. that said, my two skunk91 keepers are the most raunchy things i've ever smoked. i doubt b will release a pure rks out of respect for the original grower, but more worked versions will probably show up in crosses doan the line.


I really hate one off shit. That sucks.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 10, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I really hate one off shit. That sucks.


No way! I LOVE the one-offs even if I miss them. Just keep your eye on the guys that are prone to this, and you can land yourself a lot of collector's items. If you have a pack of Dank Sinatra laying about for example, I will do indecent things to get my hands on it. You can almost charge whatever you want. I will pay.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 10, 2013)

I know why they do it. I don't like it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;Nni0rTLg5B8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nni0rTLg5B8[/video]

What about cats? I like cats.


----------



## vapor85 (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a pack of Dank Sinatra in my stash. I don't think I want to sell it though.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 10, 2013)

[=vapor85;9813644]I have a pack of Dank Sinatra in my stash. I don't think I want to sell it though.[/QUOTE]

What about a trade, then? I have no need for my left nut. Fair deal if ever I offered one.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 10, 2013)

Dream Lotus seeds have all popped, and I've got Lucky Charms and Silver Mountain on the way. Hopefully no bullshit with US customs. Really looking forward to running all of these. I've never grown Bodhi's gear before, but his reputation as a good breeder and all around cool cat makes this a no-brainer for me.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 10, 2013)

Dream Lotus is different now. Hard to explain


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 10, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Dream Lotus is different now. *Hard to explain*


I'd love for you to try. 

You guys have some great looking gear as well. I'll be trying those soon too. I have issues


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 10, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Dream Lotus seeds have all popped, and I've got Lucky Charms and Silver Mountain on the way. Hopefully no bullshit with US customs. Really looking forward to running all of these. I've never grown Bodhi's gear before, but his reputation as a good breeder and all around cool cat makes this a no-brainer for me.


 This is very cool news Stow! Take my advice, double up your usual pot sizes. You will not regret it. And you will see why I say this the first time you up-pot. Best advice I got about Bodhi gear. I hope your mind gets blown just like mine, been quite a trip man! DB is getting scary frosty. My sis nearly fell over when she saw them.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Nov 11, 2013)

vapor85 said:


> I have a pack of Dank Sinatra in my stash. I don't think I want to sell it though.


What!? You gotta pop those.... One of Bodhi's best x's IMHO. Not a huge yielder, but AAA headstash.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 12, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> What!? You gotta pop those.... One of Bodhi's best x's IMHO. Not a huge yielder, but AAA headstash.


 Don't tell him that. Dammit. I want to wangle them off him. My offer for a nut still stands.


----------



## vapor85 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Don't tell him that. Dammit. I want to wangle them off him. My offer for a nut still stands.


I'll keep that in mind in case I'm ever in the market for a nut. lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 13, 2013)

vapor85 said:


> I'll keep that in mind in case I'm ever in the market for a nut. lol


 It is INCREDIBLY virile. I promise.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2013)

View attachment 2892904

Goji at 4 weeks. 6 left to go. Getting hella frosty in there.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 13, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> [=vapor85;9813644]I have a pack of Dank Sinatra in my stash. I don't think I want to sell it though.


What about a trade, then? I have no need for my left nut. Fair deal if ever I offered one.[/QUOTE]

Does that offer include the carrying-case, or will you be keeping that?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 13, 2013)

Comes with a very nice bag St0w. Best quality elbow skin you've ever seen.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> After what I saw you do with CFL, HPS is your hands is gonna put us all to shame. Please link your first HPS run here I will be subbed up for sure.


Thanks for the compliment. =)

I expect my next grow will be even better. This grow got a little stretchy before I managed to get funds for an HPS.


----------



## heelzballer (Nov 13, 2013)

In terms of anyone having experience running Lucky Charms, is she a heavy feeder, or finicky with nutes? I'm in FF soil, 3 gallon pots. Thanks


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 14, 2013)

heelzballer said:


> In terms of anyone having experience running Lucky Charms, is she a heavy feeder, or finicky with nutes? I'm in FF soil, 3 gallon pots. Thanks


Curious about this too....


----------



## calicat (Nov 14, 2013)

heelzballer said:


> In terms of anyone having experience running Lucky Charms, is she a heavy feeder, or finicky with nutes? I'm in FF soil, 3 gallon pots. Thanks


Medium high to high feeder. Not finicky at all. I could of bumped my nutrient regimen at full strength at 3rd week of flower and I imagine it would of tolerated it. I'll probably do that next cycle when I test my other mother with two clones from her.


----------



## heelzballer (Nov 14, 2013)

calicat said:


> Medium high to high feeder. Not finicky at all. I could of bumped my nutrient regimen at full strength at 3rd week of flower and I imagine it would of tolerated it. I'll probably do that next cycle when I test my other mother with two clones from her.


Does she stay short naturally or need training? What's a good amount of veg time for her? Finally, does she clone ok? Thanks calicat!


----------



## Clankie (Nov 14, 2013)

Every appalachia hybrid I have grown has had phenotypes that would be described as heavy-feeding, I think it is from the Green Crack, but usually one or two girls in a pack will need extra N in late veg or transition. Haven't done Lucky Charms, but I would expect it to be roughly the same, unless the White is notoriously nute sensitive or anything.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 14, 2013)

Clankie said:


> Every appalachia hybrid I have grown has had phenotypes that would be described as heavy-feeding, I think it is from the Green Crack, but usually one or two girls in a pack will need extra N in late veg or transition. Haven't done Lucky Charms, but I would expect it to be roughly the same, unless the White is notoriously nute sensitive or anything.


 Dream Beaver eats like a pig. Oink oink oink. Not like I mind, I like overweight weed


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 14, 2013)

The Goji seems like she'll be a heavy feeder. She is taking in 2 tsp per gallon and not even showing any burnt tips. Think I may amp it up a bit next watering.


----------



## calicat (Nov 14, 2013)

heelzballer said:


> Does she stay short naturally or need training? What's a good amount of veg time for her? Finally, does she clone ok? Thanks calicat!


I can only give you my perspective of the phenotypes I have seen. From the three bonzai mothers I have they are quite similar. They all lean to the white. All those ladies grow as a natural bush. If you like growing bushes then the phenotype I have would suit you. Training I would suggest strategic topping, lst, and supercropping. Based on its structure could be a good candidate for mainlining. Vegetation time subject to your possible restrictions in flower area. It does not stretch too much as long as you try to stack the nodes in vegetation. In directly 12/12 the stretch was very minimal. I vegged my clones for 6 1/2 weeks. The others to test a mother were done 12/12. And yes I answered that question for you before it clones well. And yw.


----------



## Malevolence (Nov 14, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I really hate one off shit. That sucks.


no shit... I don't know what seedbank people are using but on attitude he has like 10 lines available and 40 out of stock.


----------



## heelzballer (Nov 14, 2013)

Duh, you sure did answer my question before. Sorry bout that, but thanks for the information again. Based on how you describe it, it sounds like depending on the phenotype she is relatively easy to grow, particularly that she tolerates nutrients well, and there are no pain in the ass issues with 3-3 1/2 week cloning. Do you know how many different phenotypes there are with Lucky Charms? Is she essentially an 8-9 week flowering time? I also have a Harlequin BX from Bodhi that is a confirmed female, and just took a bunch of clones of her too. Can't wait to see a really high CBD strain and how customers will react to something that isn't psychoactive. I KNOW there is a market for it dammit! Although, my buddies say that it will never take off. We'll see...


----------



## Sativasfied (Nov 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> The Goji seems like she'll be a heavy feeder. She is taking in 2 tsp per gallon and not even showing any burnt tips. Think I may amp it up a bit next watering.


I have only worked with 3 phenos of Gogi, none of which have shown burnt tips when pushing, but all 3 exhibit slight leaf claw if pushed slightly with nitrogen, I have one that is more finicky than the other two. All in all Gogi is not shy about letting me know how she is feeling, she communicates well and I appreciate the team effort. 

Let us know how she takes the feeding


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 14, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> no shit... I don't know what seedbank people are using but on attitude he has like 10 lines available and 40 out of stock.



http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=59_66

http://www.seeddepot.nl/cannabis-seeds/bodhi-seeds.html

http://www.highlifeseedbank.co.uk/Seed-Brands/Bodhi-Seeds

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/bodhi-seeds


----------



## TWS (Nov 14, 2013)

outdoor Tranquil Nugg.    a little Bodhi Tranquil shrine  Outdoor Gogi


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> The Goji seems like she'll be a heavy feeder. She is taking in 2 tsp per gallon and not even showing any burnt tips. Think I may amp it up a bit next watering.


If it looks healthy I'd just keep feeding it what you're feeding it. More is usually not better.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 14, 2013)

So minus a couple stragglers from ceeds I popped for shits and giggles (WOS KUSH, RP OG) this is a Bodhi Grow

This is a tent shot and an up close of a SSDD. Minus leftovers, this is 8 weeks.


----------



## Malevolence (Nov 15, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=59_66
> 
> http://www.seeddepot.nl/cannabis-seeds/bodhi-seeds.html
> 
> ...


Thanks man, there is some shit I have been looking for like white lotus in those links.


----------



## calicat (Nov 15, 2013)

heelzballer said:


> Duh, you sure did answer my question before. Sorry bout that, but thanks for the information again. Based on how you describe it, it sounds like depending on the phenotype she is relatively easy to grow, particularly that she tolerates nutrients well, and there are no pain in the ass issues with 3-3 1/2 week cloning. Do you know how many different phenotypes there are with Lucky Charms? Is she essentially an 8-9 week flowering time? I also have a Harlequin BX from Bodhi that is a confirmed female, and just took a bunch of clones of her too. Can't wait to see a really high CBD strain and how customers will react to something that isn't psychoactive. I KNOW there is a market for it dammit! Although, my buddies say that it will never take off. We'll see...


I would have to search on Breedbay and possibly talk to the testers there. I personally have seen one phenotype leaning to the white and the other leaning to green crack. Flowering time directly from seed that I have seen on Breedbay ranges from 8-10 weeks. I do not recall one from clone. The clones I have ran will average 8.5 to 9 weeks. Oh nice I have only seen one tester grow on the harlequin bx grats. Hope you get a chance to show us your pictures. Yes there is a market for patient use of high cbd strains to smoke depending on patient really some like edibles with high cbd content. Also have to consider demographics too.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 15, 2013)

heelzballer said:


> Can't wait to see a really high CBD strain and how customers will react to something that isn't psychoactive. I KNOW there is a market for it dammit! Although, my buddies say that it will never take off. We'll see...


 Demand for this is actually pretty huge. I see a lot of caregivers asking about High CBD low THC gear. Not every medical user is a stoner. It is the only thing holding MANY needy people back, they don't want to get high. 

I find it a little ironic myself. Most meds out there, particularly strong ones, whack people out big time. Reefer's high is so much more friendly than pain meds for example. 

Best of luck, I think you are onto something great. I want to run a Harlequin x OG soon, already got a Lemon Thai x (Harlequin x OG) going.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Nov 15, 2013)

I like the name. There are some shots of dank Sanatra in a thread by cold army that are wicked sick. It would really be a shame if those beans get to old before they pop. Hope you find a keeper.
Mad might not be mad in the end if he does.


----------



## TWS (Nov 15, 2013)

I have a pack of his Harliquin but have no desire to run them.


----------



## Clankie (Nov 15, 2013)

TWS said:


> I have a pack of his Harliquin but have no desire to run them.


i will trade/swap for those....


----------



## heelzballer (Nov 15, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Demand for this is actually pretty huge. I see a lot of caregivers asking about High CBD low THC gear. Not every medical user is a stoner. It is the only thing holding MANY needy people back, they don't want to get high.
> 
> I find it a little ironic myself. Most meds out there, particularly strong ones, whack people out big time. Reefer's high is so much more friendly than pain meds for example.
> 
> Best of luck, I think you are onto something great. I want to run a Harlequin x OG soon, already got a Lemon Thai x (Harlequin x OG) going.


Thanks I will let you guys know what I find out...I'm just glad out of the couple beans I used I got a female! Demographics are huge, but I actually know quite a few people in early 60's so hopefully I can get a good word of mouth reputation from it and really help alot of people we shall see.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 22, 2013)

Anyone here grown both Gogi OG and SSDD? If so, which did you prefer and why?

Many thanks


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 22, 2013)

Actually tonight I harvest 2 SSDD, Blueberry Hill, and a Superstitious. I will be posting some photos and reports on my experience growing these strains. 

My Goji will be done next week so I will post that as well. 

Smoke reports in the not too distant future 

Only issue I made was flowering some in 1 gallon pots (stoner mistake, thought they were two gallons, i know those plants will be massively root bound) as I planted too many ceeds and wanted to get an idea of them as well as save clones. Had too many female plants! Minus the 4 males from White Lotus, I have had a good 9/10 female ratio. 

Tonight I will be replacing those harvested in two gallons this go round with more Superstitious and another SSDD. They have been vegging for about two months and are very nice sized bushes.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Nov 22, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Anyone here grown both Gogi OG and SSDD? If so, which did you prefer and why?
> 
> Many thanks


I've grown both... I prefer SSDD, very chemmy fruit flavor, nice structure, super frosty, and powerful.

Goji is very nice, I still have a keeper. But you have to dig for an "OG" terp, still very nice plants.


----------



## codexcannabis (Nov 22, 2013)

heelzballer said:


> Duh, you sure did answer my question before. Sorry bout that, but thanks for the information again. Based on how you describe it, it sounds like depending on the phenotype she is relatively easy to grow, particularly that she tolerates nutrients well, and there are no pain in the ass issues with 3-3 1/2 week cloning. Do you know how many different phenotypes there are with Lucky Charms? Is she essentially an 8-9 week flowering time? I also have a Harlequin BX from Bodhi that is a confirmed female, and just took a bunch of clones of her too. Can't wait to see a really high CBD strain and how customers will react to something that isn't psychoactive. I KNOW there is a market for it dammit! Although, my buddies say that it will never take off. We'll see...


Dude! I really want some of those Harlequin Seeds. Let me know if we can work something out.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 22, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> I've grown both... I prefer SSDD, very chemmy fruit flavor, nice structure, super frosty, and powerful.
> 
> Goji is very nice, I still have a keeper. But you have to dig for an "OG" terp, still very nice plants.


Good to know. Thanks for the feedback!

I've got some Dream Lotus going in to flower in a few weeks, and I have a pack of Silver Mountain in the fridge and a pack of Lucky Charms on the way (sitting in customs in Chicago). His strains all look so damn good! Based on your recomendation I may pick up a pack of SSDD too


----------



## kaloconnection (Nov 22, 2013)

Anyone grab a pack of that Blood Orange? Only found one place that is selling it.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 23, 2013)

So last night I chopped down a Blueberry Hill, 2 Sunshine Daydreams, and a Superstitious. The plants went 9 weeks, grown in Foxfarms Happy Frog with some amendments I had lying around, cut with additional perlite, and primarily fertilized with Jacks Classic 20-20-20. Useed 400 watt hps. The SSDD and Superstitious were stupidly grown in 1 gallon pots, restricting their output. The Blueberry Hill was in a three gallon, which I think is probably the size I should use or the two gallons for my tent. All of these plants were cloned and are veggin for a second go round but with longer veg times.

When harvested, the trichomes were primarily cloudy with very little amber I would have let the Blueberry Hill go another few days to a week but a calmag problem seem to pop out very quickly, and I've got plants on deck to go in that have been veggin for two months.

So overall, I had no real issues with these plants. Blueberry Hill was an extreme feeder, wanting nitrogen throughout flower. The SSDDs were extremely resinous, and all plants exhibited excellent vigour. 
My fingers were far too resin coated to use my camera during trim, but here are the plants hanging including the basket.
From right to left, Blueberry Hill, SSDD1, Superstitious, SSDD3


Next week I harvest Goji OG, as she needs another week. She has had zero problems as well but was retarded by the one gallon pot.


----------



## Clankie (Nov 23, 2013)

Tranquil Elephantizer: Remix
















smells and tastes very strongly like burning rubber and rotting fruit. 
knockout nighttime indica


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 23, 2013)

That is beautiful! I regret not buying it when it as at the mug shop


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 23, 2013)

Pics of your goji?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 24, 2013)

Clankie said:


> Tranquil Elephantizer: Remix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 +rep. Beautiful. Just beautiful.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 24, 2013)

Well I've decided to hop on the Bodhi Bandwagon as of late!!! I'll throw everything out in my tent to make room  I have it narrowed down to Goji OG and SSDD. Also, what's a good Bodhi Indica?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 24, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Well I've decided to hop on the Bodhi Bandwagon as of late!!! I'll throw everything out in my tent to make room  I have it narrowed down to Goji OG and SSDD. Also, what's a good Bodhi Indica?


 Those are a comin' Red... Mostly Sat doms available in the shops at the mo.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 24, 2013)

I could only wish Lucky Charms actually tasted like my favorite munchie cereal.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 24, 2013)

Try the Dream Beaver then mate. TONS of sweetie smells so far. Smells so sweet I get a tooth-ache every time I go in the flower room. I just know a lot of it is going to come through in the smoke. And I even got the strawberry pheno. DAMN am I a lucky boy.

EDIT: DAMMIT RED! Now I have to change my sig.


----------



## Clankie (Nov 24, 2013)

Everything I've run that had the Appalachia in it, other than sunshine daydream (which was much more dominated by the bubbashine) has had at least one pheno that was candy-sweet. The Snow Lotus brings more of a funky/sour taste than the Appalachia. If you like sweet strains, any of the appalachia crosses that are crossed with a fruity/sweet strain will produce some good plants for you. Of currently available strains, if you are looking for an indica I would either A) wait until he drops the Deadly G hybrids, but that's probably at least 6 months or more away; or B) snag some White Lotus, which I've heard has phenos that have very strong indica effects. 

For the people bummin' about missing out on the TE: Remix that I posted earlier, as Bodhi lost the original mother to that strain and it will no longer be available:
The indica male hybrids that are currently in line to be selected are made with an F3 version of the 88 GHASH that Bodhi worked towards the original Deadly G mom that was used in the TE: Remix. The beans that are going to be tested include crosses with this Deadly G f3 male that will probably have a few crosses that are similar or even superior to this strain.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 24, 2013)

I'd be all over that Blood Orange if I wasn't already growing some Headband x Cali Orange.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 24, 2013)

One of the younger DB ladies


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 24, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> One of the younger DB ladies


I'd hike the price up just for bag appeal!


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 24, 2013)

Silver mountain monster bud 13 week pheno.

macbook pro for proportion


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 25, 2013)

Once again.. HOT DAMN. What kind of steroids do you feed your plants?! I almost expect it to get back up and say 'I'll be back'


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 25, 2013)

Here is my Goji at 9 weeks. She should be done this week. 

View attachment 2906812


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 25, 2013)

Bringing on the DANK! NICE.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks, granted Some of ya be killing it. 

I will post some dried shots in a couple days. I really want to pop more Blueberry Hill. My god, it is straight up amazing! Blueberry pepper smell, beautiful, large colas. Want to see what else is in these ceeds.

ETA while I'm generally patient, I did try some semi dry bud from BBH, Jesus she is going to be great after sitting in the jar


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 25, 2013)

I can NEVER resist an early sample myself. I have no shame.


----------



## littlegiant (Nov 26, 2013)

Any details on Bodhi Space Queen?
Alibongo has a buy 1 pack and get a free pack of space queen.
Thinkin about some lucky charms and a free pack of Space Queen.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Nov 26, 2013)

You sure it isn't SnowQueen??

Sonics pinequeen x snow lotus 

Space queen is a Vic's or TGA strain


----------



## littlegiant (Nov 26, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> You sure it isn't SnowQueen??
> 
> Sonics pinequeen x snow lotus
> 
> Space queen is a Vic's or TGA strain


Yep its SnowQueen.


----------



## baddfish99 (Nov 26, 2013)

Spacequeen is a tga strain

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Sativasfied (Nov 26, 2013)

baddfish99 said:


> Spacequeen is a tga strain


nope



> BC Growers Association - Space Queen
> 
> Space Queen was the only reason I invested in C99 in the first place. Ever since I heard the description of Soul's princess I knew her and romulan would be the perfect match. Then prototype crosses between P75 and romberry started pumping out the winners that have found keeper status in many select gardens. Each of these keepers exhibit a blend of C99 and romulan characters.
> 
> ...


source: http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Space_Queen/BC_Growers_Association/

and the hybrid map for Space Queen: http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Space_Queen/BC_Growers_Association/hybridmap/



> *Selections / Direct Descendents*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 27, 2013)

Space Queen seems like a strain worth recreating. It's not that difficult to get a Romulan cut and there's tonnes of good C99 representations out there.


----------



## calicat (Nov 28, 2013)

Lucky Charms Clone from Bonzai Mother; White Pheno


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 29, 2013)

Blood Orange sounds so incredible!
It's on my short list of seeds to get.
Keep up the good work Bodhi


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 29, 2013)

Bad Karma said:


> Blood Orange sounds so incredible!
> It's on my short list of seeds to get.
> Keep up the good work Bodhi


You will not be disapointed in this one... Calio x app = blood orange!
the pheno i liked the most was #4 same as the listed pic you see in
the seed vendors. Super old school funk


----------



## calicat (Nov 29, 2013)

Road Kill Unicorn clone from Bonzai mother;Blackberrywidow phenotype.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 3, 2013)

Got packs of Blood Orange and SSDD coming...hopefully.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 3, 2013)

You will not be disappointed by the SSDD! 
Love the one I have, she is fall asleep KO gear. 
Rerunning my SSDDs, just wish i had taken cuts before flower.... this reveggin shit is annoyingly slow.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 3, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> You will not be disappointed by the SSDD!
> Love the one I have, she is fall asleep KO gear.
> Rerunning my SSDDs, just wish i had taken cuts before flower.... this reveggin shit is annoyingly slow.


How long's it been?


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 3, 2013)

well the one pheno that kicks ass took a while for me to get a clone due to lack of branching. took the cutting around week 2 of flowering so it's been about 1 week to root and has been freaky as all hell for about 5 weeks. last week she finally started normal leaf development. I will probably veg her until January or so. Cant wait to flower her out again


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 3, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Soma Seeds Lavender is a real blessing for any person that is struggling with depression. It is AMAZING medicine. I e-mailed Soma when I was having myself some really down times over a long period, intensely dark phase in my life. I explained to him what I need out of my smoke, and he recommended the Lavender. I grew it, and it served it's purpose. I like his Diesel more as an overall smoke, but when I needed it, the Lavender was just perfect. INCREDIBLY beautiful bud too. You will be insanely happy with it. Plan on keeping a clone or two. It is one of my huge regrets in my entire career as a grower, being dumbass enough to allow a heat wave to kill my Lavender mommies. Just thinking about that reefer makes me smile. Soma is an amazing man. He replied to my e-mail within the day. Sure he was very brief, but he knew what he needed to say, and I trusted him. IF I ever get to meet him, he's getting the biggest bear-hug a man can imagine.


I'm still catching up on this thread, but this post really got my attention. What is the approx finishing times after 12 / 12? Thanks?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 3, 2013)

Uhhh....nevermind. The discussion the next 2 pages covered it. What a great thread.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2013)

Here is that SSDD I really love. Beautiful night time smoke. I will take a curing bud shot this evening when I roll up a joint.


----------



## GreatLakesKind (Dec 4, 2013)

Some Ancient O.G. nugs drying at the moment. This phenotype seems to lean more towards the Iranian side. Hope to have more pics and of better quality soon.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice Great lakes. I assume you are a fellow Michigan grower? 

How was the ancient og? I'm sitting on a pack as I wish to work this line due to its unique pedigree. would like to dig up some hidden gems by going f2 and beyond.


----------



## GreatLakesKind (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks, and yup, you would be correct. Born and raised. It's an interesting line for sure. The growth traits are some of the most vigorous I've seen. Theres also a wide variety of recessive traits waiting to be unlocked. From 11 seeds I got three females and all three had various differences that all have their own appeal, while retaining a general similarity in bud structure, smell, harvest time. I'm definitely looking into getting another pack if not just for pheno hunting, pursuing the F2 project as well.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2013)

a Very cool GL. Born and raised in the mitten as well!

that's good to hear, odd distribution of gender as minus the four White Lotus (which were all male), I've had pretty good female to male ratio. popped four Superstitious and all four female. SSDD 3/4 female. BBH popped three lost one 1/2 female. 

Just waiting on space to do the Ancients properly, otherwise I'd have to ditch everything else to do it, which simply isn't going to happen (garden full of Bodhi and a few others which I just pop on a whim like Afghan Kush, and my last run of OGK)


----------



## GreatLakesKind (Dec 4, 2013)

As promised, significantly higher qaulity pictures. 
Anciant O.G. #1

Ancient O. G. #2

and the gem Ancient O.G. #3


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 4, 2013)

BO and SSDD just touched base tee hee


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 4, 2013)

2nd pheno of Dank Sinatra @6wks


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 5, 2013)

Very nice CK! What kind of phenos should I watch out for with the BO and SSDD?


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow coolkid! fuckin beautiful! dank sinatra has been on my get list.


How many weeks does she go?


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2013)

GreatLakesKind said:


> As promised, significantly higher qaulity pictures.
> Anciant O.G. #1
> View attachment 2917555View attachment 2917557
> Ancient O. G. #2
> ...


What was your keeper like?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 7, 2013)

Second or third, Red? And did she,like it?


RedCarpetMatches said:


> BO and SSDD just touched base tee hee


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 7, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Second or third, Red? And did she,like it?


LMFAO!!! What's SSDD stand for...super small ding dong?!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 7, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> LMFAO!!! What's SSDD stand for...super small ding dong?!


Maybe at your house. Over here it means Strange Sideways Donkey Dong. We don't speak of it often. A source of shame really. You have no idea what it is like, having to buy all your trousers extra wide n shit


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 7, 2013)

source of shame...BAHAHAHA hilarious...


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 8, 2013)

Not sure if anyone mentioned it. Some more Bodhi strains back in stock at Attitude. Including the new ATF, Cali-O and Chem '91 crosses.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 8, 2013)

Beaver Shots! Slightly early fade, but I am pretty happy. Pheno no1:













Will come post up pics of the other 9 as they are ready...


----------



## Clankie (Dec 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Beaver Shots! Slightly early fade, but I am pretty happy. Pheno no1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good!
What kind of smells do your DB have? I didn't run a full pack, and only ended up with one female in flowering, but she is super frosty and smells like starfruit. Very much like starfruit. I can't get enough of it. She is also very frosty and vigorous, not to mention having some of the best structure of any cross I have run. If she does in fact have the sativa high that Bodhi mentions then I have no doubt that it will be a keeper.


----------



## will.i.am86 (Dec 8, 2013)

What's up everyone, I was thinking about buying my my first few packs of bodhi after reading allot of good reports. Which 2 or 3 strains should I pick up first, I'm looking for something on the sativa side with a energetic/ uplifting high. I was looking at apollo 11 f3 genius if anyone has any experience with it. It is true that the Appalachian f1 male is lost? and if it's true which of its crosses is best?

I'm a big fan of mr nice as well and I'm gonna grow mango haze alongside my first bodhi strain.


----------



## Clankie (Dec 8, 2013)

will.i.am86 said:


> What's up everyone, I was thinking about buying my my first few packs of bodhi after reading allot of good reports. Which 2 or 3 strains should I pick up first, I'm looking for something on the sativa side with a energetic/ uplifting high. I was looking at apollo 11 f3 genius if anyone has any experience with it. It is true that the Appalachian f1 male is lost? and if it's true which of its crosses is best?
> 
> I'm a big fan of mr nice as well and I'm gonna grow mango haze alongside my first bodhi strain.


For your description, I would snag yourself some Pagoda and Green Lotus. Silver Mountain and Mountain Temple might also be some good options. Best of luck on your Bodhi grows!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi folks. I have Goji OG question for you.

I am getting wavy distortions in my fan leaves on goji. Am I giving too much N?

Early veg (9"). HPS, CO2, peat based soilless. heavy 16 by the numbers. pH, temp, disease, watering frequency are all good. Just wavy leaves. Oh, I handwater. Water quality is great. All the other varieties are growing just as they should be. Just trying to dial in goji and Heavy 16 is fairly new to me as well. Plenty of CalMag. Salt buildup unlikely.

This is my second time around with goji. Had the same thing happen first time and it disappeared in flower.No necrosis at all. Not distorted, just wavy - but to the point where I consider it a symptom. Foliage is healthy, darkish green with red petiole (a clue, I 'spect)

I suspect N lockout but I would not call it "clawed". Planned on giving half of them a weak feeding and half a more aggressive one. But I am getting the feeling that cutting down the Heavy 16 Veg A while keeping Veg B constant might be the answer.

Thanks for any help you can offer. Forum noob, but I like to think that I know about the shit that counts.


----------



## will.i.am86 (Dec 8, 2013)

Clankie said:


> For your description, I would snag yourself some Pagoda and Green Lotus. Silver Mountain and Mountain Temple might also be some good options. Best of luck on your Bodhi grows!


 It's funny you should mention silver mountain I have 5 mr nice ssh in veg now. I like the sound of green lotus, I've only been able to pick up green crack once and loved it. I hate being in a non med state. I'm on a sativa kick c99 and ssh going now with mango haze and g13 haze waiting along with however many bodhi I snag. Lucky charms looks interesting as well.


----------



## Clankie (Dec 8, 2013)

will.i.am86 said:


> It's funny you should mention silver mountain I have 5 mr nice ssh in veg now. I like the sound of green lotus, I've only been able to pick up green crack once and loved it. I hate being in a non med state. I'm on a sativa kick c99 and ssh going now with mango haze and g13 haze waiting along with however many bodhi I snag. Lucky charms looks interesting as well.


Since you don't mind the longer flowering strains, you might want to check out Prayer Tower as well, if its available anywhere. It was one of the less talked about appalachia crosses, but as Lemon Thai x Appalachia, it will definitely have big happy uppy sativa phenos, and since its not a haze it would be a bit different from what you're currently running. The apollo line working used for the Pagoda is towards the genius clone, a very uppy cerebral high.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hehe.... I just got 3 Prayer tower and 3 sour diesel mix x snow lotus going...


----------



## calicat (Dec 8, 2013)

I am not sure when I'll pop another bean of Prayer Tower. I got a male the first time around. Did not have room in my pollen chamber to collect pollen but still got 10 more to pop eventually.


----------



## will.i.am86 (Dec 8, 2013)

I wish I could find some prayer tower it's sounds awesome. But I think I'm gonna grab green lotus and silver mountain.


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 8, 2013)

What would you guys choose mothers milk or goji for your vault? I doubt ill have time to grow them in the next six months but want to secure at least one of them. Goji seems to be bohdis permanent collection so would mothers milk be better if its limited. I would buy both but ive spent too much on beans this month.


----------



## calicat (Dec 8, 2013)

haulinbass said:


> What would you guys choose mothers milk or goji for your vault? I doubt ill have time to grow them in the next six months but want to secure at least one of them. Goji seems to be bohdis permanent collection so would mothers milk be better if its limited. I would buy both but ive spent too much on beans this month.


Those are both great strains. Personally I would go for Mother's Milk because thats the only one I do not have in the well I call it the milk line. I agree with you about limited releases because once they are gone the only time you will see it again is in auction or if someone is willing to trade with you. Tough choice you have on your hands. Best of luck with your eventual decision.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2013)

Trich coverage is insane on the Goji. 



7 1/2 weeks of flower. Gonna let them go between 9 and 10 weeks.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trich coverage is insane on the Goji.
> 
> View attachment 2922113View attachment 2922114
> 
> 7 1/2 weeks of flower. Gonna let them go between 9 and 10 weeks.


Beautiful!!! Can't believe I didn't keep my Goji....ARGHHH. Bodhi was new at the time and I concentrated on DNA Lemon Skunk.  10 for 11 on the BO and SSDD...can't wait 1 more day to 12/12 from start!


----------



## thx.1138 (Dec 9, 2013)

just took down a Boba's Stash I got from the defunct Mitten (I thank Mos kindly) La Affie crossed with Snow Lotus
tastes very SFV Kush - its got the foresty tang and the Snow Lotus did its job


----------



## calicat (Dec 9, 2013)

Bonzai Mother Project Phase II
Left to Right: Holy Princess; Good Medicine; Pura Vida; Sunshine Daydream; and Superstitious. Was gonna sex the represntative clones this week. While I was doing mother maintenance I noticed got a confirmed female on Superstitous.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 9, 2013)

Clankie said:


> Lookin' good!
> What kind of smells do your DB have? I didn't run a full pack, and only ended up with one female in flowering, but she is super frosty and smells like starfruit. Very much like starfruit. I can't get enough of it. She is also very frosty and vigorous, not to mention having some of the best structure of any cross I have run. If she does in fact have the sativa high that Bodhi mentions then I have no doubt that it will be a keeper.


It smells really funky in there mate. I've got stuff ranging from a kinda 'Fermenting Tropical Fruit with a dash of fuel and a twist of lemon' and 'Creme Soda and Fuel' not to mention 'Skittles and Death', the one I just trimmed has this 'Forest floor and Kitchen Herbs with Mint and Berries FUNK'... It is unlike anything I have ever smelled. Sounds strange but it is really nice. The smells change quite a bit as they go along. I had one 8 week pheno, 2 9 week phenos, the rest look like 11 or so. 

A sampled a bit off the 'fermented fruit' one today. Hits right on the third-eye, you can really feel the front of your brain. Hits instantly, but it's still a creeper. Goin' up is a rollercoaster LOL... Almost like eating some mushrooms. Tapers out into a very cool creative buzz soon enough, but you are STONED for a good few hours. Not your grandpa's sativa this. It is VERY strong. I will get some nice pics of the bud tomorrow in the sunlight 



RedCarpetMatches said:


> Beautiful!!! Can't believe I didn't keep my Goji....ARGHHH. Bodhi was new at the time and I concentrated on DNA Lemon Skunk.  10 for 11 on the BO and SSDD...can't wait 1 more day to 12/12 from start!


 There are so many plants I grew that I wish I had kept just one clone


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 9, 2013)

whatz up everybody just a couple pics of my superstiousView attachment 2923266View attachment 2923267View attachment 2923269


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 9, 2013)

Im finally cool enough to chill on this thread. Got few cherry mountain going into pellets tonight. Thanks secret santa...


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Dec 9, 2013)

Has anyone here heard of Blood Orange? 
I'm thinking of picking some up.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 10, 2013)

Hope you got one. It looks like it sold out at attitude. But it looks like some other Bodhis might have dropped if I am not mistaken.

Edit - seems they are back in stock now... I think Jodie must be moving some inventory around just to make me look bad. Last night, goji and blO were listed as sold out. I doubt they really were. Maybe it is just a way to get us to keep checking their site.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 10, 2013)

Seedsman has a great selection and stealth! Got 3 packs safe n sound. All popped.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 10, 2013)

c


bigworm6969 said:


> whatz up everybody just a couple pics of my superstiousView attachment 2923266View attachment 2923267View attachment 2923269


Very nice, did you notice low stretch in those superstitious? I finished one about a month ago, and she had little stretch and have three different ones in flower now and have shown very little stretch 2 weeks in, great node stacking so I'm excited for two of them. 

My curing one smells like zesty lemons and citrus. She was easy growing, and down at 9 weeks. Very much a day smoke, and relaxing in nature. I always run cuts at least twice, so she will go back in when space permits.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 10, 2013)

Anyone running the new releases?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 10, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> Per Bodhi...
> 
> state of the union report.
> 
> ...


I just read this for the first time. Noticed that Dank Sinatra was listed under "dirty room restocks". Any idea what this means? Is a reissue likely? Sure would like to know if Mr. Sinatra will be making an appearance. I would save a nice table for him - right up front.

Anybody got the low down?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 10, 2013)

Slimjimham said:


> Whos grown goji og? Trying to decide if it's a keeper or not. .. prob won't be. . Smells good, tastes good, yields well but grows lanky and is much leafier than other strains (like even with a good trim still looks leafy unless you really cut into the buds), plant seems to get mag deficiency and leaves curl under oddly when other strains look great...
> 
> anyone else have experience with this? I grew out 2 beans only one was female (attitude promo)


FWIW, I have. I kept her. Granted, my stable of genes has seen better days (happy days are here again - thanks B), and it's all relative. Ran two girls, both very similar. Did not find it leafy at all. Very quick trim time. Excellent trim too. Whole lot of stretch that required a lot of effort to control in weeks 2-6. The finished product has been very, very well received by those close to me - a fairly discriminating group. I keep hearing "I haven't seen anything like this since....". Dried, she reminds me of romanesco. It takes a little while to come on - but only because you end up spending two minutes looking at the bud. Frosty perfection. Fairly low and subtle odor. But the taste makes up for it.

I am struggling with that weird leaf warp though. Just have to figure out her language. Working on it. 

Crap, I've turned into a fanboy.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 10, 2013)

Great description, she is a stretchy bitch. 
She is my headstash jar, along with my unbelievable SSDD. I need to remember my breedbay login shit, one SSDD smells a bit fuely...the other SSDD has a weird blueberry/creamy smell to her. Both are wicked smoke.


----------



## Clankie (Dec 10, 2013)

The dirty room was a stress test that he did with a bunch of his moms and crosses; but he also did some pollination with the g13/hp male, so the resulting beans are mostly the cross listed, but there is a chance that it could have some pollen from other sources that didn't take the stress so well. I think the potential pollen donors were the RKS, Aruba landrace, and then like an OG or Cherry Pie or something. The price will be lower than normal to reflect the potential that their could be some "feminized" beans of unknown origin in the mix.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 10, 2013)

I got the mag deficiency too. Not sure if it is because she wants less nutes at end of flower and had a lockout or if she wants more mag at end of flower.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Dec 10, 2013)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I just read this for the first time. Noticed that Dank Sinatra was listed under "dirty room restocks". Any idea what this means? Is a reissue likely? Sure would like to know if Mr. Sinatra will be making an appearance. I would save a nice table for him - right up front.
> 
> Anybody got the low down?


 Also interested in where the Dank Sinatra will be available. If anyone finds out please share.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Dec 10, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Great description, she is a stretchy bitch.
> She is my headstash jar, along with my unbelievable SSDD. I need to remember my breedbay login shit, one SSDD smells a bit fuely...the other SSDD has a weird blueberry/creamy smell to her. Both are wicked smoke.


Glad to hear you like your SSDD. I've got two growing now and one is the jewel of the garden. Already frosting up nicely at not quite 3wks from flip.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 10, 2013)

I honestly couldn't be happier with that strain. I want to pop more but I like having spares so to speak in the event I lose a gal. 

I should take a pic. Both gals are frosty as hell, but maybe some people will be able to tell parental traits. Obviously Chem is a parent displaying itseld, but one has more foxtail calyx display with little nubs coming off the buds. She has a creamy smell to her.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 10, 2013)

Clankie said:


> The dirty room was a stress test that he did with a bunch of his moms and crosses; but he also did some pollination with the g13/hp male, so the resulting beans are mostly the cross listed, but there is a chance that it could have some pollen from other sources that didn't take the stress so well. I think the potential pollen donors were the RKS, Aruba landrace, and then like an OG or Cherry Pie or something. The price will be lower than normal to reflect the potential that their could be some "feminized" beans of unknown origin in the mix.


Thanks. Besides, what am I thinking? Too many new drops to get my pants in a bind. Long as his genes make me look phat.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 10, 2013)

"Phat Genes" coming to Attitude, etc.


----------



## will.i.am86 (Dec 10, 2013)

attitude just raised the prices of everything. bodhi jumped almost 10 bucks a pack.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 10, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> I honestly couldn't be happier with that strain. I want to pop more but I like having spares so to speak in the event I lose a gal.
> 
> I should take a pic. Both gals are frosty as hell, but maybe some people will be able to tell parental traits. Obviously Chem is a parent displaying itseld, but one has more foxtail calyx display with little nubs coming off the buds. She has a creamy smell to her.


I noticed the dreadlocks in your pic. Very different. Figured it was that other pheno I have not yet encountered.

I'm starting to think she might be a pig for P. but is she lacking? or just locked out? This is the question I ponder. Three options: move her to Bloom regimen now despite still vegging, run basic nutes with extra P, run light on the high N elements of my base and normal on the PK elements. Have you encountered an extreme N intolerance in her? Probably have to resort to the scientific method. Fucking magnets (how do they work?)


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 10, 2013)

Clankie said:


> The dirty room was a stress test that he did with a bunch of his moms and crosses; but he also did some pollination with the g13/hp male, so the resulting beans are mostly the cross listed, but there is a chance that it could have some pollen from other sources that didn't take the stress so well. I think the potential pollen donors were the RKS, Aruba landrace, and then like an OG or Cherry Pie or something. The price will be lower than normal to reflect the potential that their could be some "feminized" beans of unknown origin in the mix.


I might have buried the lede... I was blown away by this "dirty room" concept. Amazing that a breeder is looking out for us this way. I know, they all should. But you know they don't. I reminded me of the story behind the discovery of the cause of Pelegra (a horrible condition caused by a Niacin deficiency). It was though to be contagious. A young doctor and his wife knew otherwise and were determined to prove it by throwing "filth parties" where they would ingest infected patients..... Uh, things, without contracting the disease. Top notch breeding Bodhi. Really appreciate the effort.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 10, 2013)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I noticed the dreadlocks in your pic. Very different. Figured it was that other pheno I have not yet encountered.
> 
> I'm starting to think she might be a pig for P. but is she lacking? or just locked out? This is the question I ponder. Three options: move her to Bloom regimen now despite still vegging, run basic nutes with extra P, run light on the high N elements of my base and normal on the PK elements. Have you encountered an extreme N intolerance in her? Probably have to resort to the scientific method. Fucking magnets (how do they work?)


Nope, No nutrient problems at all nor any lockouts. 

Used Jacks Classic and Jacks Citrus start to finish. Used a tad bit of silica and a bit of humic and fulvic acid early veg. She was harvested with a full set of healthy leaves.
ETA LOL its magic! !!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 10, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Nope, No nutrient problems at all nor any lockouts.
> 
> Used Jacks Classic and Jacks Citrus start to finish. Used a tad bit of silica and a bit of humic and fulvic acid early veg. She was harvested with a full set of healthy leaves.


Thanks, only seen this in veg. No sign of it on the flower nutes. Ended up looking amazing with minimal leaf loss by harvest and i never thought about it again. Maybe she's like those supermodels that had really awkward childhoods. Cannot remember if this happened to both my gojii on the seed or just the one I selected. Otherwise she's thriving. I have noticed that people who use Jack's tend to be really happy. I feel like I got a mail-order bride and have not figured out what the fuck she is saying yet. Still, she seems happy. Or so I would guess.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 10, 2013)

Dude I couldn't be happier and neither have my plants. Switching from Fox Farms to jacks was one if the best changes in my garden. 

None of my other Bodhi gals exhibited this phenomenon so I'm thinking it's just a genetic trait. She's my creamy gal

ETA Jacks also saved me a shit ton of money too


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 10, 2013)

Holistic Nursery got a huge drop of new Bodhi's plus buy two packs get one free pack of blueberry mountain, blueberry temple or harleguin bx.

I picked up "the fuzz" and a pack of the "lemon zinger"


----------



## calicat (Dec 10, 2013)

Lucky Charms nug from clone. Almost homogeneous phenotype terp leaning to the White.


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 10, 2013)

Whos g13/hp is used in crosses is it ndnguys or sensi?


----------



## calicat (Dec 10, 2013)

haulinbass said:


> Whos g13/hp is used in crosses is it ndnguys or sensi?


1988 Ndnguy's


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 11, 2013)

Both phenos are insanely dank.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 11, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Both phenos are insanely dank.


Let me get a nickel bruh!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 11, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Let me get a nickel bruh!


I see what you did there


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 11, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Both phenos are insanely dank.


See that's the problem! Awesome phenos you don't wanna ditch. Even if ya got a favorite, another is a close second. Damn you Bodhi for putting fire in my garden


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 11, 2013)

Just do what I do and move on to the next bitch. Plenty of beans in the sea.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 11, 2013)

I know, but sometimes ya feel bad letting go of an otherwise nice lady. 

always more beans though.


----------



## tree king (Dec 11, 2013)

just wanted to post some pics of my original tranquil. 6 weeks in. by looks and smell alone this weed is turnin out to be the bombest shit i ever grew. this is the biggest berry pheno i got. these pics dont even do the plants justice at all you should see these and smell them in person lol CRAZY. this is my first bodhi strain and im very impressed so far


----------



## calicat (Dec 11, 2013)

Road Kill Unicorn Nug Blackberrywidow Phenotype from clone


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 11, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> I know, but sometimes ya feel bad letting go of an otherwise nice lady.
> 
> always more beans though.


Yeah I'm feeling that lately too. You can't keep them all, and I really like them all. I've never grown herb that was totally useless, everything was perfect for something else. I'm going to start giving clones of my favourites to mates and hope they keep them going till I feel like that EXACT one again lol...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 11, 2013)

Goji 7.5 weeks out of 10

She stretched alot and I forgot to top them because I was gonna make a seed crop and then changed mind halfway through.

I highly recommend mainlining/topping/LST from the start to control her stretch.

Smells nice. Like a soft musky berry. STRONG without carbon filter running.

Buds are dense with LARGE trich heads and trichs on stems of colas and leaves. Very sticky.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 11, 2013)

kaloconnection said:


> Holistic Nursery got a huge drop of new Bodhi's plus buy two packs get one free pack of blueberry mountain, blueberry temple or harleguin bx.
> 
> I picked up "the fuzz" and a pack of the "lemon zinger"


Do they not list the strains they have available? I went on there and they have the Bodhi logo, but no seeds listed.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 11, 2013)

i belive you have to email for whats in stock


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 11, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Do they not list the strains they have available? I went on there and they have the Bodhi logo, but no seeds listed.


I questioned their legitimacy as well. plus prices seem somewhat inflated


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 11, 2013)

was it bodhi that stopped fucking with holistic and hes now back there?


----------



## kaloconnection (Dec 12, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> I questioned their legitimacy as well. plus prices seem somewhat inflated


I can assure you Holistic nursery is legit. Ordered 4 or 5 times and always get awesome freebies. Prices are a little high, but Jay always hooks it up with free packs of beans whenever I ordered, plus bhang bars, medible candies and even a filled vape pen. 

With Bodhi you have to check on facebook or instagram for current stock. Current deals are buy 2 get a free 11 pack of blueberry hill, harlequin bx, or another blueberry cross, plus some CO2 oil. Also lowers price for 3 packs or more at $70/pack. PLus buy one get one free on all Cali con and Ken's gear. 

Holistic is awesome and ships fast as shit.

P.s. even at $80 a pack it comes with free shipping plus freebies (usually full packs of something). Attitude is now at $88/pack for Bodhi plus $20 or so for their shipping and you get whatever little single seed freebies they offer at the time. I personally think majority of attitudes freebies are usually bunk garbage.


----------



## brek (Dec 12, 2013)

Pagoda, Blood Orange, Appalachian Thunderfuck and Black Triangle all on the way


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 12, 2013)

anyone feel like blood orange will be like tangie? nice score^^^ black triangle is so sick.


----------



## D619 (Dec 13, 2013)

brek said:


> Pagoda, Blood Orange, Appalachian Thunderfuck and Black Triangle all on the way


where did you get the Black Triangle from? Thanks


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice list there...just popped some BO and plan on breeding. Love the colors, taste description, smell of picture, and well...oranges. Guessing it might be a keeper.


----------



## brek (Dec 13, 2013)

D619 said:


> where did you get the Black Triangle from? Thanks


I'm a mothafucking ceed stalker is how.

One person never sent their money order for 3 packs of black triangle. They were re-listed for literally about 30 seconds before I POUNCED like a jungle cat.... at 5:30 AM...... Early bird gets the dank.


----------



## brek (Dec 13, 2013)

PS.... Just took down a Lucky Charms.... Can easily say it's my new favorite weed. Pure fire.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 13, 2013)

iv done the all nighter to squeeze the trigger. must say it was worth it! both times i did it has worked out lol but who really needs sleep right...


----------



## tree king (Dec 13, 2013)

brek said:


> PS.... Just took down a Lucky Charms.... Can easily say it's my new favorite weed. Pure fire.


what other strains have you already grew from bodhi brek?


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 13, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Nice list there...just popped some BO and plan on breeding. Love the colors, taste description, smell of picture, and well...oranges. Guessing it might be a keeper.



You like how the picture smells ?


----------



## D619 (Dec 13, 2013)

brek said:


> I'm a mothafucking ceed stalker is how.
> 
> One person never sent their money order for 3 packs of black triangle. They were re-listed for literally about 30 seconds before I POUNCED like a jungle cat.... at 5:30 AM...... Early bird gets the dank.


Nice! I have, Pagoda, Dream Beaver, SSDD, ATF x Appy, hopefully getting some Blueberry Hill, RKU and Blood Orange. Now soon to come the Deadly G crosses, I need a second job.. Lol. Good times!


----------



## D619 (Dec 13, 2013)

Need more. Lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 13, 2013)

nice selections! also.... picture smells good, LOLLLLLL just saw that...


----------



## brek (Dec 13, 2013)

tree king said:


> what other strains have you already grew from bodhi brek?


Hey tree king!

So far i've SMOKED road kill unicorn, head trip, jabbas stash, white lotus and lucky charms.

Sunshine daydream. snow queen, goji lights all come down any day now.....

instant karma x cheech wizard, blood orange, ATF are all in veg.


----------



## tree king (Dec 13, 2013)

brek said:


> Hey tree king!
> 
> So far i've SMOKED road kill unicorn, head trip, jabbas stash, white lotus and lucky charms.
> 
> ...


oh shit, so when you say its pure fire and your new favorite weed does that mean you think its more potent than the rku?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 13, 2013)

Following this thread is gonna cost me dearly. Haven't even gotten my last order but seriously considering another. I can stop at just one...... Maybe two.

Really hope Blood Orange abbreviation of 'BO' does not catch on.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 13, 2013)

checked the mail today and my tester arrived&#8230;.

Cuban Black Haze x A5 Haze

and an extra surprise...

Black Triangle REMIX (TK x deadly g)

gonna be a good weekend...

a little peak of my first black triangle&#8230;. one of my favorites for some time&#8230; Bodhi must have really dug this new deadly g male, cause he dusted everything dank with him&#8230; what can i say, i'm stoked!


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 13, 2013)

bravo my friend!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 14, 2013)

Thecouchlock said:


> You like how the picture smells ?


 Red has powers not of this world. He sleeps hanging upside down, just like Keith Richards. And as we all know, Keith cannot be killed by conventional weapons.

Anyhow













One of the faster DB phenos. the rest look like they will take 11 weeks or more...


----------



## HGK420 (Dec 14, 2013)

you ever read keiths biography? I'm pretty sure this is his show and we are all just extra's lol. 

the southern france years are some of my favorite. they got kicked out of england (Like literally kicked out by the government) so they went to france for a while before the french eventually gave em the boot too. naturally they headed to hollywood after that and pretty much cemented their legendary status.

to me that last little bit of time they spent in france was very honest and natural. they all had their whole families out, there was little kids running around the recording process. keith richards was asleep on heroin most the time and usually only woke up long enough to get 1 or 2 takes and lock in the album cut lol. some funny funny stories from there.

[video=youtube;gBpUv8SF6-o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBpUv8SF6-o[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2013)

@ coolkid looking good man! I to got some testers on the way  more and more as time goes by
im falling back on B work! Seem everytime i branch out to other breeders i have nothing but troubles
or zero contact with said breeders.... Why im only working B gear and looks to be the case for the future.
last big fail was RD with shit germ rates and preme seeds. 

Big thanks to bodhi and hope karma carrys him for many years...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 14, 2013)

D619 said:


> Need more. Lol


Can we be friends?


----------



## tree king (Dec 14, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> @ coolkid looking good man! I to got some testers on the way  more and more as time goes by
> im falling back on B work! Seem everytime i branch out to other breeders i have nothing but troubles
> or zero contact with said breeders.... Why im only working B gear and looks to be the case for the future.
> last big fail was RD with shit germ rates and preme seeds.
> ...


whats up hellraizer ive been wanting to ask you something for a while. you said previously that you thought the atf x appy was more dank than the tranquil but can you be more specific on that? when it comes to potency alone is the atf more potent? also im almost 7 weeks in on original tranquil right now and by looks and smell alone this is turning out to be the bombest shit i ever grew. fuckin insane amount of crystals and the smell is so complex. how do the looks on the atf compare also?

i cant wait to chop this tranquil it looks so fuckin bomb. i can def understand why you say your only buying from bodhi. im probably gonna do the same thing. i got 4 packs of atf x appy waiting to be germed brotha. im just tryin to get an idea of what to expect. i appreciate the recommendation before


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey tree king can you post up a few pics of those? At first glance the atf doesnt show as much trichs as the tranquill
but the high is much deeper longer lasting it can f-up for day in a good way lol. Yield was much better with the atf.
your going to find more phenos in the atf over the tranquill. Now i have seen a few other grows and opions on both
theses fine gems and i just wish i had multi packs of each to continue digging into the hidden treasures


----------



## tree king (Dec 14, 2013)

doin it now just gimme a sec


----------



## tree king (Dec 14, 2013)

this was 6 weeks in. damn i cant get to the other 6 pics right now but this second pic represents it the best out of all the ones i took. and it still looks sicker in person. not to mention the smell. so your sayin the potency on the atf is the same or better plus in lasts longer? what are the differences in the feeling of the highs? im just extremely curious about this and the more info you can give me the better. bodhi got some dank for real


----------



## D619 (Dec 14, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Can we be friends?


No problem


----------



## D619 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who has shared their opinion on Bohdi's gear. Help me narrow down my options, cause there is so damn many choices. Lol. Just waiting on Blood Orange, which I ended up getting over RKU, and hellraizer's review on ATF definetly pushed me to grab that. So Bohdi is now working with " Deadly G " crosses more focused on the Indica side of things. Good time to grap those appy crosses while they last. 2014 looking epic. Best wishes everyone. 
P.S. hellraizer I too ditch most of my friends heading down the road to recovery. Have fewer but true friends now. Coming up 13 years being clean and sober, excluding THC. Cause that's just good medicine. Cheers!


----------



## brek (Dec 14, 2013)

tree king said:


> oh shit, so when you say its pure fire and your new favorite weed does that mean you think its more potent than the rku?


IMO better taste, more intense narcotic stone. Really liked rku but the charms just do it


----------



## tree king (Dec 14, 2013)

brek said:


> IMO better taste, more intense narcotic stone. Really liked rku but the charms just do it


great info thanks


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2013)

tree king said:


> View attachment 2928619View attachment 2928620View attachment 2928621View attachment 2928622
> this was 6 weeks in. damn i cant get to the other 6 pics right now but this second pic represents it the best out of all the ones i took. and it still looks sicker in person. not to mention the smell. so your sayin the potency on the atf is the same or better plus in lasts longer? what are the differences in the feeling of the highs? im just extremely curious about this and the more info you can give me the better. bodhi got some dank for real


Shit that one dont look like the ones i got! The aft is a heavy stone like the old school shit i used to get back in the day.
smell is oldschool funky funk! Nighttime smoke for me when im locked up on the cough sipping down a smoothie made
from my vitamix  got to get into juicing green leaf friends personal health is key.

the tranquill is or the pheno i had was a upper more managable high you want to go out in public lol


on another note..... Bodhi testers in house  
(red eye jedi) is a deadly G cross
(purple fantasy) is a nl-5 cross

i will put up the full make-up as soon as tsd comes buck up


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2013)

tree king said:


> View attachment 2928619View attachment 2928620View attachment 2928621View attachment 2928622
> this was 6 weeks in. damn i cant get to the other 6 pics right now but this second pic represents it the best out of all the ones i took. and it still looks sicker in person. not to mention the smell. so your sayin the potency on the atf is the same or better plus in lasts longer? what are the differences in the feeling of the highs? im just extremely curious about this and the more info you can give me the better. bodhi got some dank for real


Tree king looks good brotha.... 9 to 9 1/2 weeks on that one. You only have one pheno?


----------



## tree king (Dec 14, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Tree king looks good brotha.... 9 to 9 1/2 weeks on that one. You only have one pheno?


nope that was the biggest berry smelling pheno i had outta 31 seeds. second biggest pheno to be clear. hellraizer theres a chance i might of found a special pheno of tranquil. theres only one out of the 31 that i consider to have a big yield but its too big to move right now to take pics cause i had to tie it to the side of my ebb n flow tray to avoid it from tippin over. it reeks of lemon pine sol and stretches more than everything else. it looks like its gonna yield at least 50% more than any other one i have. who knows maybe double. it grows one huge long cola and looks like its gonna take a little longer. if you even brush your hand against it it smells like you dipped your hand in pine sol. no one else ive seen online describes there original tranquil with this smell. i even talked to bodhi about it and he said it looks like i found something rare. im just hoping its as potent as the berry phenos which are common. this strain has fuckin insane trichs. it looks like theres cob webs all over these lol

did you notice any lemon smells on the original TE?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2013)

Off the top of my head, i dont think i did find one although i would have to dig through my notes to see for sure.
if i did it wasnt the keeper...


----------



## tree king (Dec 14, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Off the top of my head, i dont think i did find one although i would have to dig through my notes to see for sure.
> if i did it wasnt the keeper...


i hear you. every time i germ seeds i do at least 4 packs cause i wanna make sure i see the best of what the strain has to offer. some of the TE's died early i think from overwatering so i ended up with 31. when i finally germ the atf's im germin the 4 packs i cant wait to see what i find. thanks for the info on everything i appreciate it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2013)

tree king said:


> i hear you. every time i germ seeds i do at least 4 packs cause i wanna make sure i see the best of what the strain has to offer. some of the TE's died early i think from overwatering so i ended up with 31. when i finally germ the atf's im germin the 4 packs i cant wait to see what i find. thanks for the info on everything i appreciate it.


When you fire those atf hit me up il link you to the pics of phenos you should be looking for... Unless you already
followed it at the other spot #2 #4 are the winners i found


----------



## tree king (Dec 14, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> When you fire those atf hit me up il link you to the pics of phenos you should be looking for... Unless you already
> followed it at the other spot #2 #4 are the winners i found


il def hit you up when the time comes. its gonna be a little while cause i got some new clone only's to test out. plus im runnin back the 5 biggest yielding tranquils before i choose which one to keep. thanks again


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 14, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> @ coolkid looking good man! I to got some testers on the way  more and more as time goes by
> im falling back on B work! Seem everytime i branch out to other breeders i have nothing but troubles
> or zero contact with said breeders.... Why im only working B gear and looks to be the case for the future.
> last big fail was RD with shit germ rates and preme seeds.
> ...


thanks bro! 

I hear you, B is very easy to contact, generous, and humble... Pretty rare in the ganja world...I think his attitude has been contagious and hope it effects more of the canna community... 

Good vibes on your tester... That deadly G will be insane... I love ndn's 88g13/hp in hybrids... Not to mention a breeder going deep for a specific male. Curious to hear what you get!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 15, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> thanks bro!
> 
> I hear you, B is very easy to contact, generous, and humble... Pretty rare in the ganja world...I think his attitude has been contagious and hope it effects more of the canna community...


I've been actively looking for people like this to buy from. I have to be fair and say I have ended up getting to know a fair amount of really good people in the breeding community really quickly after actually looking for them. I can choose from over 200 types of seed and know each one comes from a stand-up guy that loves talking to even POTENTIAL customers, and always has DANK gear. We all look for something in a product we buy, for me it is important to know where my herb comes from and in what kind of spirit it was created. 

Bodhi's a LEGEND. Doesn't matter what you choose from him either, whatever it is is going to be DANK. His Malawi is better than Malawi from Malawi. I've seen grow logs of it and you can't find herb like that in Malawi, I can promise you that.


----------



## Appalachian (Dec 15, 2013)

Lesson Plan:
Healing with Sunshine Daydream...


A+++++

up next a wintery SOH-CAH-TOA

Sacred Trigonometry:
Love Triangle x Appalachia Tester 
Golden Triangle


----------



## calicat (Dec 15, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Shit that one dont look like the ones i got! The aft is a heavy stone like the old school shit i used to get back in the day.
> smell is oldschool funky funk! Nighttime smoke for me when im locked up on the cough sipping down a smoothie made
> from my vitamix  got to get into juicing green leaf friends personal health is key.
> 
> ...


Reposted at Breedbay yesterday.
new:

hollyweed (hollywood pure kush x deadly g)
red eye jedi (skywalker og x deadly g)
clusterfunk remix (chem 91 skunk va x deadly g)
black triangle remix (tk x deadly g)
godhead (blockhead x deadly g) 
deadly bubba (bubba kush x deadly g)
dank zappa (86 uw black hashplant x deadly g)
more cowbell (gsc x deadly g)
chunk norris (jack herer x deadly g)
triple goddess (p75 x deadly g)
kalifornia (nepali og x deadly g)
niburu (sensi star x deadly g)
blueberry indica x deadly g
monolith (afkansastan x deadly g)
bodhi g13 haze #1 (ssh x deadly g)
bodhi g13 haze #3 (cuban black haze x deadly g)
bodhi g13 haze #4 (jedi (old sc haze cut) x deadly g)

kudra x purple nl#5
purple fantasy (purple unicorn x purple nl#5)
pinequeen x purple nl5

Those are sick testers. Best of luck with those badboys.


----------



## HGK420 (Dec 15, 2013)

his names are too fuckin funny..... more cowbell lol.... chunk norris is spot on too.

red eye jedi has me very very excited. idk how or where but i need to get my hands on a couple packs of that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2013)

How do you become a tester?


----------



## Clankie (Dec 15, 2013)

Supposedly I'll be getting a some purple urkle x yo mama (Afgooey x appalachia) in the mail soon, and the monolith later. These are both quite possibly my most anticipated testers ever. I was hoping for the Dank Zappa, but I know a lot of people were clamoring for that one.
Not exactly bodhi seeds, but here is my best Road Kill Unicorn f2 so far, this girl is a frosty bitch with a rather ample yield.















currently ripening on the vine are Love Triangle F2s, Skunk91 F2s, and a whole bunch of LA Confidential x Skunk91.


----------



## tree king (Dec 15, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Clankie (Dec 15, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> How do you become a tester?


Step 1) Establish rep on a site that B hangs out on, like breedbay or tsd (which seems to be down atm) Pics of plants help. You shouldn't have a problem with that.
Step 2) Periodically, he will post up a big ol' list and ask people who is interested in testing what. Ask nicely to test something, and if you're quick enough you will probably get to test something. He asks for people who can run at least 7+ from a pack at once, to ensure a nice variety of phenotypes. That's pretty much it. I think that this round is probably full up by now, but I'm sure there will be more in a few months.

*edit*


tree king said:


> damn clankie that rku looks like pure fire. is there any way you can post a full plant shot of that?.


Since these were just my own stuff, I didn't do any shots before I chopped her up, I had two more girls that were all right, but not as exceptional as the mother, this was definitely the best one. I have around another 50 of these beans to go through, so this was mostly to see if it would be worth my time to do a large run of them to do some real selection.


----------



## tree king (Dec 15, 2013)

damn clankie that rku looks like pure fire. is there any way you can post a full plant shot of that? curious to see the calyx to leaf ratio


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info Clankie. I find the breedbay site a little frustrating at times. I can only post one pic at a time and only if it is sourced somewhere else?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2013)

By next year I should be able to run more plants at a time. I am upgrading to 4 plants in 5 gallon at end of month.


----------



## tree king (Dec 15, 2013)

Clankie said:


> Step 1) Establish rep on a site that B hangs out on, like breedbay or tsd (which seems to be down atm) Pics of plants help. You shouldn't have a problem with that.
> Step 2) Periodically, he will post up a big ol' list and ask people who is interested in testing what. Ask nicely to test something, and if you're quick enough you will probably get to test something. He asks for people who can run at least 7+ from a pack at once, to ensure a nice variety of phenotypes. That's pretty much it. I think that this round is probably full up by now, but I'm sure there will be more in a few months.
> 
> *edit*
> ...


got it thanks. i def plan on running that in the future


----------



## tree king (Dec 15, 2013)

hellraizer i forgot to ask you. do you plan on running any road kill unicorn in the future? id love to know what you thought about it compared to those other 2 strains we talked about


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2013)

View attachment 2930003View attachment 2930002View attachment 2930000View attachment 2929999View attachment 2930001

And to think, if I hadn't gotten these freebie seeds I would never have heard of bodhi!

I want to get some mother's milk and appy crosses eventually.


----------



## calicat (Dec 15, 2013)

Have you tried doing this over there flaming...click on dankster gallery then it directs you to member gallery then you click upload pictures then you start uploading in multiples of five directly from your hard drive


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2013)

But what about posting on the actual forum?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2013)

tree king said:


> hellraizer i forgot to ask you. do you plan on running any road kill unicorn in the future? id love to know what you thought about it compared to those other 2 strains we talked about


Its in the vault but theres so much to get to atm! Someday i will though


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> But what about posting on the actual forum?


The line is long for B gear.. On the bright side hes a stand-up guy. Posting his work or even others
work to prove your worth is key, time is also key and it could take a few rounds of testers before your
picked. Also try picking something that nobody is gathering to get! Or simply as to test anything extra
thats left. Food for thought and refferences help to


----------



## tree king (Dec 15, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Its in the vault but theres so much to get to atm! Someday i will though


nice! thanks


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey even if it took a year to get noticed for some testers, that would be pretty cool to grow out and describe a strain noone else had grown.

My goji will be around for a bit. I hope. This will be my first attempt at revegging. I want to do an even canopy next time with a support ring and 5 gallon pot.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2013)

Or maybe a 7 gallon? I am not sure yet.


----------



## calicat (Dec 15, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> The line is long for B gear.. On the bright side hes a stand-up guy. Posting his work or even others
> work to prove your worth is key, time is also key and it could take a few rounds of testers before your
> picked. Also try picking something that nobody is gathering to get! Or simply as to test anything extra
> thats left. Food for thought and refferences help to


I wish you posted this before I made a response to B after he pmd me concerning testing. I chose Dank Zappa. I prolly will be getting passed up because I conveyed my plans of the Humboldt Mecca Cup. That would put me two flowering cycles before I could test which would not serve the community at all. Oh well I am still moved he approached me anyway. I looked into testing years ago but Stoney Girl Gardens did not get back. Guess just have to continue with my lone wolf projects lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't think many people have grown mothers milk because there are almost NO pics or grow logs of it.


----------



## calicat (Dec 15, 2013)

Approach Kaptain over there I know for a fact he has done it. I'll eventually get around to it thats the only Milk strain I do not have. I have not popped any of my Angel's Milk but I done the Tiger's Milk which was awesome huge yielder, dense flowers, amazing cerebral hit and my specific phenotype I was getting pina colada with that famous stacking chem effect of the Tres Dawg.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> But what about posting on the actual forum?


It will be nice to see you there Pie. I am enjoying it more than most forums. B just sent me the Clusterfunk RMX to play with. Hot damn that is going to be fun.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't think many people have grown mothers milk because there are almost NO pics or grow logs of it.


As Calicat said, Kaptain on the BB forums or his partner SHOE on the Gage boards. SHOE has popped almost all the Bodhi gear aside from the 'Star Wars Bounty Hunter Stashes' that he is saving. I have seen a few logs of it I will try find links.


----------



## brek (Dec 16, 2013)

currently testing Goji Lights...... going on week 8....Grape candy and cedar...... Hot damn.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 16, 2013)

Is it ghoulish to buy up seeds because of Bodhi's Appy male died? Is it like buying up an artist's work after they die? Something about his seeds makes me consider such moral questions. Any day now the Bhuddist church is gonna start recruiting on this thread.


----------



## Clankie (Dec 16, 2013)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Is it ghoulish to buy up seeds because of Bodhi's Appy male died? Is it like buying up an artist's work after they die? Something about his seeds makes me consider such moral questions. Any day now the Bhuddist church is gonna start recruiting on this thread.


Don't be silly. But there's still Appy crosses that haven't even been released yet, so I wouldn't go super crazy like they're never, ever, ever going to be available again. That said, if there's specific Appy crosses you have your heart set on, you would be better served getting them sooner rather than later, as more definitely won't be made.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 16, 2013)

Clankie said:


> Don't be silly. But there's still Appy crosses that haven't even been released yet, so I wouldn't go super crazy like they're never, ever, ever going to be available again. That said, if there's specific Appy crosses you have your heart set on, you would be better served getting them sooner rather than later, as more definitely won't be made.


Bodhi was already moving past the Appy crosses anyhow. Before it was lost greater potential was found in other studs. I am going to put my faith in his gear and have a lot of fun diving into the new stuff rather than collect the remaining Appy gear...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 17, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Bodhi was already moving past the Appy crosses anyhow. Before it was lost greater potential was found in other studs. I am going to put my faith in his gear and have a lot of fun diving into the new stuff rather than collect the remaining Appy gear...


Good advice.


----------



## D619 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Bodhi was already moving past the Appy crosses anyhow. Before it was lost greater potential was found in other studs. I am going to put my faith in his gear and have a lot of fun diving into the new stuff rather than collect the remaining Appy gear...


I was debating this as well, but decided to still place an order for 3 more packs of some more Appy crosses instead just because they eventually won't be available and the fact that your review of Dream Beaver, Hellraizer's review of ATF convinced me to grab these appy crosses. But I am looking forward to bohdi new deadly G crosses, some very promising reviews already out, and seems to be an improvement.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 17, 2013)

Do you guys post in here when dankbidz packs come up? 

Totally waiting for some.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 17, 2013)

Got some jabbas stash n snow queen in bloom..any journals or smoke reports ?


----------



## D619 (Dec 17, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Got some jabbas stash n snow queen in bloom..any journals or smoke reports ?


Jabbas stash winner of the 2013 Santa Cruz medical cup.

TSD forum has a good amount of grow journals ...Bohdi's gear.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Dec 17, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> The 13 bean story is true, of course with all good stories there is more to it that can be corroborated by certain circles. If you had gone to west coast dead shows in the late eighties, particularly the ones at to-hell-you-ride  you would have at least smelt that one of a kind odor if not sampled some. "Colorado Green Bud" was what it was called back then, circulated by bikers and was thought to be a Hindu Kush. It was fairly available in Colorado and Wyoming back then. Some of that bud made it's way east and viola!
> 
> He he, now there's a story to whip me about! lol


I have Hazeman G-High vegging now. That has Colorado green bud in it.


----------



## lilroach (Dec 17, 2013)

One of two of my G-high seeds popped....am praying it's a female as I've heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 17, 2013)

D619 said:


> I was debating this as well, but decided to still place an order for 3 more packs of some more Appy crosses instead just because they eventually won't be available and the fact that your review of Dream Beaver, Hellraizer's review of ATF convinced me to grab these appy crosses. But I am looking forward to bohdi new deadly G crosses, some very promising reviews already out, and seems to be an improvement.


You will be very happy with the DB. I am going to get The Fuzz to run next to the Clusterfunk RMX testers. Same mommies different daddies... Appy vs Deadly G. Gonna be very interesting.


----------



## D619 (Dec 18, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> You will be very happy with the DB. I am going to get The Fuzz to run next to the Clusterfunk RMX testers. Same mommies different daddies... Appy vs Deadly G. Gonna be very interesting.


Looking forward to this! Good times.


----------



## Hlusaf (Dec 18, 2013)

Any pics of ATF around here, searched the net and the only pics I found are the same as Cherry Mountain...just curious. Thanks frens.


----------



## D619 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hlusaf said:


> Any pics of ATF around here, searched the net and the only pics I found are the same as Cherry Mountain...just curious. Thanks frens.


The Seed Depot forum, Saw some pics of Hellraizer's grow.


----------



## brek (Dec 18, 2013)

A Bodhi sticky and invitations to TSD forum on here......... And there goes my sanctuary


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 18, 2013)

I find this to be a good thing. Bodhi has amazing genetics and a top-notch personality, us fans should be happy that a community is growing around his standards and practices... just makes beans harder to get but that whole supply/demand thing


----------



## D619 (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok everyone. I'm torn so I'm going to let you nice folks decide for me. Should I get RKU or Blood Orange? Yes both would be nice but we can only choose one. Thanks.


----------



## calicat (Dec 18, 2013)

RKU I have had a great ride with all three phenotypes. My favorite is the blackberrywidow phenotype. Barnyard smell mixed with rotting blackberry currants and the taste is fluid unlike the Chem D phenotype it alternates. Could not give a solid opinion on the Blood Orange yet but our resident moderator Hellraiser has great reviews on it. I'll probably go with Satsuma if its still available when I have some disposable cash. The Snow Lotus male I would anticipate that there is a better chance you will get the best representation of Aerick77 ( or is it 73?) Cali O cut.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 18, 2013)

D619 said:


> Ok everyone. I'm torn so I'm going to let you nice folks decide for me. Should I get RKU or Blood Orange? Yes both would be nice but we can only choose one. Thanks.


I think your only choice is blood orange cause rku is out of stock!


----------



## D619 (Dec 18, 2013)

calicat said:


> RKU I have had a great ride with all three phenotypes. My favorite is the blackberrywidow phenotype. Barnyard smell mixed with rotting blackberry currants and the taste is fluid unlike the Chem D phenotype it alternates. Could not give a solid opinion on the Blood Orange yet but our resident moderator Hellraiser has great reviews on it. I'll probably go with Satsuma if its still available when I have some disposable cash. The Snow Lotus male I would anticipate that there is a better chance you will get the best representation of Aerick77 ( or is it 73?) Cali O cut.


 Satsuma?! Maybe. Thanks for your input.


----------



## D619 (Dec 18, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> I think your only choice is blood orange cause rku is out of stock!


that might be the case. But I'm waiting on re-stock update, which most likely include RKU. By the way, thanks for your awesome grow report.


----------



## tree king (Dec 18, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> I think your only choice is blood orange cause rku is out of stock!


nah its in stock at seedbay


----------



## brek (Dec 18, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> I find this to be a good thing. Bodhi has amazing genetics and a top-notch personality, us fans should be happy that a community is growing around his standards and practices... just makes beans harder to get but that whole supply/demand thing


Beans are always easy to get. I camp out harder than a teenage girl at a one direction concert....Or an asian teen waiting for those new jordans....

The OTHER mentioned forum has been a nice sanctuary since this became "trollitup" a few years ago. For whatever reason that site has stayed relatively free of Douchebags. Not sure why everyone is trying to get the RIU "community" over there all of the sudden. Don't mean to sound harsh I just envision an army of teens growing with CFL's and computer fans inside a dresser drawer coming by the hoards. I'm sure we'll just find another place. It was nice while it lasted. 

Make sure you guys get Finshaggy over there. Thanks.


----------



## will.i.am86 (Dec 18, 2013)

Just bought some Green Lotus and Prayer Tower the other day anyone have any experience with either? This will be my first grow with bodhi and I'm excited since I've read some awesone things about his gear. Also does anyone know if Dank Sinatra is in stock anywhere or if theres a restock coming soon somewhere?


----------



## D619 (Dec 18, 2013)

brek said:


> Beans are always easy to get. I camp out harder than a teenage girl at a one direction concert....Or an asian teen waiting for those new jordans....
> 
> The OTHER mentioned forum has been a nice sanctuary since this became "trollitup" a few years ago. For whatever reason that site has stayed relatively free of Douchebags. Not sure why everyone is trying to get the RIU "community" over there all of the sudden. Don't mean to sound harsh I just envision an army of teens growing with CFL's and computer fans inside a dresser drawer coming by the hoards. I'm sure we'll just find another place. It was nice while it lasted.
> 
> Make sure you guys get Finshaggy over there. Thanks.


Hey, didnt mean to disrupt your sanctuary, I was just trying to be helpful, plus didnt think anything of it since it has already been stated in previous post about where to check out Bohdi's grows on this thread.Hopefully my post doesn't do what you think it might do. Cheers.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 19, 2013)

will.i.am86 said:


> Just bought some Green Lotus and Prayer Tower the other day anyone have any experience with either? This will be my first grow with bodhi and I'm excited since I've read some awesone things about his gear. Also does anyone know if Dank Sinatra is in stock anywhere or if theres a restock coming soon somewhere?


No stock of that for a long time already, and no more drops either I don't think. He did cross the Affie to Deadly G so there is definitely a Dank Sinatra Remix already been made, don't hold your breath for the drop seeing as it did not make it onto the list of testers. Dank Zappa did though so if I had to guess I would say we will see Dank Zappa before the Dank Sinatra Remix...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 19, 2013)

brek said:


> Beans are always easy to get. I camp out harder than a teenage girl at a one direction concert....Or an asian teen waiting for those new jordans....
> 
> The OTHER mentioned forum has been a nice sanctuary since this became "trollitup" a few years ago. For whatever reason that site has stayed relatively free of Douchebags. Not sure why everyone is trying to get the RIU "community" over there all of the sudden. Don't mean to sound harsh I just envision an army of teens growing with CFL's and computer fans inside a dresser drawer coming by the hoards. I'm sure we'll just find another place. It was nice while it lasted.
> 
> Make sure you guys get Finshaggy over there. Thanks.


Elitism is a sign that you are not comfortable with yourself. I hope you get over it soon mate. Ya one gets the uppity kids, but then also the grumpy old heads. Neither are fun. Fighting the former by becoming the latter seems counter productive to me.


----------



## irieie (Dec 19, 2013)

Goii og. Veg two weeks from clone.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 19, 2013)

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn! Soil or dro?


----------



## irieie (Dec 19, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn! Soil or dro?


Canna coco dtw.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 19, 2013)

bravo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 19, 2013)

My goji is getting some purple tints to her kinda cool.


----------



## calicat (Dec 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My goji is getting some purple tints to her kinda cool.


Nice either your night time temperatures are conducive to color change or the recessive expression of the blockhead is occurring. Maybe both are concomitantly happening. Cool stuff.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 20, 2013)

irieie said:


> Canna coco dtw.


Killer shit right there!


----------



## wheezer (Dec 20, 2013)

hellraizer do you know where we are sposed to do the B tester logs now?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 20, 2013)

irieie said:


> Goii og. Veg two weeks from clone.


Enjoy! Mine are sooooooo nice to smoke.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 20, 2013)

Is than an outdoor goji?


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh my god I wish my goji you would yield like that. So beautiful, what lamp are you using? I have a much more og structure


----------



## irieie (Dec 20, 2013)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Enjoy! Mine are sooooooo nice to smoke.


Yeah this is my second run with her. A patient favorite for sure. Makes really nice shatter aswell.


Flaming Pie said:


> Is than an outdoor goji?


No, its indoor. Veg two weeks from clone in 3 gallon smart pots of coco dtw and co2.


TonightYou said:


> Oh my god I wish my goji you would yield like that. So beautiful, what lamp are you using? I have a much more og structure


1000w hps and I actually need to get new bulbs. 4 plants per light. That main cola is just a bit of the plant.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 20, 2013)

I think she's ready now.

View attachment 2935449View attachment 2935447View attachment 2935445View attachment 2935446View attachment 2935444View attachment 2935448


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 20, 2013)

wheezer said:


> hellraizer do you know where we are sposed to do the B tester logs now?


I'm curious about this too...


----------



## Mid Mi Mike (Dec 20, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> I'm curious about this too...


Breedbay maybe


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 20, 2013)

wheezer said:


> hellraizer do you know where we are sposed to do the B tester logs now?


Man i was just thinking the same thing  im not poping mine till i hear from B 
also not adding any content to the forum with issues either! I would urge you
weezer to do the same, least till we know how deep this problem goes.

we could do it here at riu but im wanting bodhi input


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 20, 2013)

brek said:


> Beans are always easy to get. I camp out harder than a teenage girl at a one direction concert....Or an asian teen waiting for those new jordans....
> 
> The OTHER mentioned forum has been a nice sanctuary since this became "trollitup" a few years ago. For whatever reason that site has stayed relatively free of Douchebags. Not sure why everyone is trying to get the RIU "community" over there all of the sudden. Don't mean to sound harsh I just envision an army of teens growing with CFL's and computer fans inside a dresser drawer coming by the hoards. I'm sure we'll just find another place. It was nice while it lasted.
> 
> Make sure you guys get Finshaggy over there. Thanks.


Do you ever have anything positive to say?? My god


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Dec 20, 2013)

My 1st experience with Bodhi's gear. Popped 4 seeds two males/two females. Two different plants at 4 wks from flip. 

1st photo - dominant top of each plant next to each other w/ a qt spray bottle for scale 
2nd - Plant 1 dominant top 
3rd - Plant 1 bushy w/ lots of promising secondary bud sites 
4th - Plant 1 dominant top 
5th - Plant 2 dominant top 
6th - Plant 2 has skinny sticks, 1 main and 3 secondary sticks (one is hidden in the picture). All of the secondary bud sites are on those 4 stems. The leaves are much darker than its sister. 
7th - Plant 2 dominant top buds are starting to spiral around the stem 

Plants are 5ft or so from the floor. No distinguishing smells I can identify yet. 
My setup is pretty basic; 400w, 2gal coco buckets, DM 1part w/ cal/mag and a little p/k bloom food @ 3wks. 

Anyone have experience with SSDD and would like to wager a guess on the phenos I may have?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2013)

Alrighty. Received my Bodhi order. Some choices to make, I am soliciting input. My order was ATF, SSDD, LC, and BL-O.

Decision #1. Based on the strength of my goji, another grower (met once, known to me for years) has put through the grapevine that he wants to buy eight Bodhi beans from me. I don't want to on one level, but I will. Am I insane? Which do I give him? Part of me just wants to order another pack and sell him that type. He would prefer a couple/few beans of a couple/few types. Yeah, I know, he should get his own. But it's a professional courtesy thing.

Decision #2. What beans to pop in a month or so? Keeping goji going - discontinuing a non-Bodhi type I am bored with. I would not try to introduce more than two new types. Would kind of prefer just to crack all eleven of one type. What compliments goji best? As far as I know, none of my new seeds are close realizes of goji. I am leaning toward the ATF but my reasoning is a little skewed by personal considerations. WWJD? Oh, _n_&#8203;=18.

Have a few weeks to make decisions. Thanks.

BTW, it being the holidays I usually give out a lot of buds, sometimes to quasi strangers. I have never had so many compliments as I have with the goji. I had high expectations based on her looks alone, but I find her exceptionally warm and uplifting.

oh, and thanks to all of you testing his gear. I consider you an important part of the process. Do your logs!


----------



## calicat (Dec 21, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> I'm curious about this too...


Looks like alot of the TSD cats are starting to post on Breedbay. I have an account there just dont post but auction.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 21, 2013)

My goji buds turned purple last night!

nice tint all over top buds. Pics tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## GODWORK (Dec 21, 2013)

I think golden triangle smokes better than pura vida...ill do a smoke report tomorrow


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 21, 2013)

calicat said:


> Looks like alot of the TSD cats are starting to post on Breedbay. I have an account there just dont post but auction.


my account never worked over there&#8230; i guess i'll try and figure it out again&#8230;lol


----------



## calicat (Dec 21, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> my account never worked over there&#8230; i guess i'll try and figure it out again&#8230;lol


Thats a common problem over there. Check your junk mail for the confirmation thingy.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 22, 2013)

Still no contact with B on where to run the test threads...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 22, 2013)

These girls were SUPER easy to trim. They took me 2 hours with the help of a friend and we were getting distracted alot with conversation. 

buds are super dense and even the lower popcorn was densely packed!

I think I will pass the four ounce mark with this harvest. Hoping for five!

View attachment 2937646View attachment 2937647View attachment 2937643View attachment 2937644View attachment 2937645


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 22, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Still no contact with B on where to run the test threads...


I just signed up over at his other home forum&#8230; hope my account gets approved this time&#8230;lol. I haven't tried in years.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 22, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> my account never worked over there i guess i'll try and figure it out againlol


If you try again, make sure you fill in ALL account details etc otherwise it doesn't pass moderation. I think that was the trick for me in the end LOL...

Anyhow... Bodhi bringin' on the snow for Christmas 

























All different Dream Beaver phenos. What a friggin ride. Don't think I will be buying beans from many other people for a while lol...


----------



## Clankie (Dec 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> If you try again, make sure you fill in ALL account details etc otherwise it doesn't pass moderation. I think that was the trick for me in the end LOL...
> 
> Anyhow... Bodhi bringin' on the snow for Christmas
> 
> ...


Now those are some nice lookin' Beavers. I'm loving my DB girl, super vigorous and pine tree structure, low-ish stretch, seems to have a quick flower, and a really raunchy tropical fruit smell. How'd your phenos smoke? I'm still a couple weeks away from harvest on my from-seed plant, but I have a clone that is around 3 weeks into flower and looks even better. Makes sense, some of my absolute favorite bodhi strains have been the ones that do not have elite cuts themselves for parents, but rather two bodhi strains for parents; i.e. Dream Beaver, Road Kill Unicorn, Sunshine Daydream. (I think that Bodhi's Bubbashine was his cross)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 22, 2013)

Clankie said:


> Now those are some nice lookin' Beavers. I'm loving my DB girl, super vigorous and pine tree structure, low-ish stretch, seems to have a quick flower, and a really raunchy tropical fruit smell. How'd your phenos smoke? I'm still a couple weeks away from harvest on my from-seed plant, but I have a clone that is around 3 weeks into flower and looks even better. Makes sense, some of my absolute favorite bodhi strains have been the ones that do not have elite cuts themselves for parents, but rather two bodhi strains for parents; i.e. Dream Beaver, Road Kill Unicorn, Sunshine Daydream. (I think that Bodhi's Bubbashine was his cross)


I also have 'Rotten Tropical Fruit' phenos, they taste like a fruit salad, sweet and tart at the same time. Pleasant frontal cortex massage straight to the third eye that changes to a 'half a headband' feeling. Also seems the one fruit pheno is the champ yielder too, rock solid buds. Took about 11 weeks on that one. The clones are going apeshit. Going to be massive yielders.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 22, 2013)

My testers are hitting the water the day after xmas  still dont know where im gunna run the logs,
thinking riu and the zon sounds about right.


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 23, 2013)

I've got a pack of Green Lotus and SSDD for the 2014 outdoor season


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 23, 2013)

The Pipe said:


> I've got a pack of Green Lotus and SSDD for the 2014 outdoor season


You will be very happy with SSDD. I can't pick between two of my gals so I'm just gonna run them both. Highs are very similar, but one has a blueberry cream aroma while the other has a very sweettart candy smell. Both lovely, one has more of the triangle like calayx structure.


----------



## Clankie (Dec 23, 2013)

The Pipe said:


> I've got a pack of Green Lotus and SSDD for the 2014 outdoor season


I just kicked another two SSDD into flowering last night. I lost my three earlier SSDD cuts when I lost a tray of clones to something or another a while back, when I didn't have enough space to keep mothers. It's a fantastic strain.

If you're running the GL and SSDD outside, you are in for a bountiful harvest of berry/mango-y/fruity/funky frosted flowers. Every SSDD grow I've seen has been awesome, and the testers for Green Lotus absolutely killed with it.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 23, 2013)

First pic is of SSDD1 


Second here is SSDD2,


----------



## wolfpop (Dec 23, 2013)

calicat said:


> Looks like alot of the TSD cats are starting to post on Breedbay. I have an account there just dont post but auction.


Please B don't set up shop in Pistols little poop heap. That place is exclusively crap. TSD was great cause it was an all inclusive open access share off. Such a shame to see all that great info fall into the www abyss, but that's Cannabis consumerism. It's a fine line between freedom of speech and keeping the portal open.


----------



## ActionHanks (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey everyone where are the majority of you guys getting your bodhi seeds from? Tude, zon (id really like info on the zon if anyone has any as i am also looking for some e$ko gear), alibongo, etc?

I'm just beginning to feel proficient enough in my growing to start buying nice genetics, so I figured I'd get some bodhi gear before this overseas stuff gets any stickier.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 23, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> My testers are hitting the water the day after xmas  still dont know where im gunna run the logs,
> thinking riu and the zon sounds about right.


Nice!! Excited to see what you get...

I'm gonna have a log at my local site (nwgt) and probably post a summary at RIU. If my account get's activated at the bay I'll post there too. 

Too bad about the depot... Really good vibes on that board, until the chaos...lol.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 23, 2013)

My 4 cherry mountain have risen...


----------



## HGK420 (Dec 23, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> Nice!! Excited to see what you get...
> 
> I'm gonna have a log at my local site (nwgt) and probably post a summary at RIU. If my account get's activated at the bay I'll post there too.
> 
> Too bad about the depot... Really good vibes on that board, until the chaos...lol.


Ya I'm really bummed out. was a nice place to go when i felt technical. very good place to dive into the whole breeding/seed world. RIU will always be home base just out of sheer volume and activity but its nice to branch out and dip your toe into other ponds sometimes.



greenghost420 said:


> My 4 cherry mountain have risen...


very nice. i got a couple of mine going as well we will have to head to head em!


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 23, 2013)

head to head you say! im ultra competitive! careful...lol its on!


----------



## HGK420 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm down! Il be running them TLO with teas in bloom. I'm glad ours are about the same age it will give me a good feel on how strong my mix of dirt is and let me know if she's vegging slow or what. I've never managed to get a batch of dirt just right.

I'm really hoping to find an outlier with just a hint of appy. cherry pie dom would be awesome. a cherry fuel winner would get me to never pop another seed again... lol id grow nothing but some cherry fuel!


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 23, 2013)

nice sounds like a date!


----------



## wolfpop (Dec 24, 2013)

ActionHanks said:


> Hey everyone where are the majority of you guys getting your bodhi seeds from? Tude, zon (id really like info on the zon if anyone has any as i am also looking for some e$ko gear), alibongo, etc?
> 
> I'm just beginning to feel proficient enough in my growing to start buying nice genetics, so I figured I'd get some bodhi gear before this overseas stuff gets any stickier.


The Zon has always worked for me. Got a pack of Sour D mix x Snow Lotus from Bodhi as a freebie with my last order. Mr C has killer freebies and quick stealthy shipping.


----------



## Hlusaf (Dec 24, 2013)

Damn, I wanna see some Cherry Mountain action frens. Eyeballed those, but fugged around and missed my chance. I did score some ATF and have 3 in soil (as of last night) preparing for launch. Stoked to see everyone's as they go, thanks for sharing. Be safe.


----------



## calicat (Dec 24, 2013)

ActionHanks said:


> Hey everyone where are the majority of you guys getting your bodhi seeds from? Tude, zon (id really like info on the zon if anyone has any as i am also looking for some e$ko gear), alibongo, etc?
> 
> I'm just beginning to feel proficient enough in my growing to start buying nice genetics, so I figured I'd get some bodhi gear before this overseas stuff gets any stickier.


Only places I go to get Bodhi wares are the following : beadsman, depot, auction at depot, dankbidz, and rarely last 6 months at mugshop. Never used zon, ali, or the holistic one.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes I could go back hundreds of pages, but I thought I would ask...
I have a few SSDD in flower 30 days now. One of them took off right off the bat. Grew taller, faster in veg.
Now it has stretched twice that of the other two SSDD next to it.
It looks to be a different phenotype than the other two.
It has slightly longer, sativa like, droopy leaves and the other two are bushier with shorter spacing and more bud sites.
I've read about the "butter" pheno. 
Are there more than two phenotypes reported of SSDD?
I clearly have two different ones.
Thanks everyone, this is my first Bodhi run and I am excited!


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 24, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> Yes I could go back hundreds of pages, but I thought I would ask...
> I have a few SSDD in flower 30 days now. One of them took off right off the bat. Grew taller, faster in veg.
> Now it has stretched twice that of the other two SSDD next to it.
> It looks to be a different phenotype than the other two.
> ...


I have two clearly different ones, just different phenotypes.
I had one that is a branching queen where the other pheno expression is short and stocky with very little branching or stretch. 

Just smoked me some SSDD, now I'm looking at av packed bowl of goji on the ready. 

Best of luck, post some pictures of you gals


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Dec 24, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> I have two clearly different ones, just different phenotypes.
> I had one that is a branching queen where the other pheno expression is short and stocky with very little branching or stretch.
> 
> Just smoked me some SSDD, now I'm looking at av packed bowl of goji on the ready.
> ...


Sounds exactly like my experience thus far. One took off and set out lateral branches and reached for the sky, the other two stretched very little, but started stacking buds almost right after the flip. 
The shorter two are a week behind the other tall one.
I put it in earlier, because of it's size.
That could explain why the two more mature ones, started building buds faster. That extra week in veg.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 24, 2013)

the short one took going into flower for two weeks to get a respectable clone. 

It really is hard to pick between the two different ones. Different structures, smells and growth patterns. Both expressions beautiful


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Dec 24, 2013)

Here are my two phenotypes. 
Both were topped early at the fourth node to divide the plant into four mains.
One took off and formed four long tall branches, and the other pheno sent out a lot of lateral branches and started building buds in the first week.
As I was saying before, the tall one has been in exactly 11 days longer.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 24, 2013)

very nice, they look fuckin beautiful


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Dec 24, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> Here are my two phenotypes.
> Both were topped early at the fourth node to divide the plant into four mains.
> One took off and formed four long tall branches, and the other pheno sent out a lot of lateral branches and started building buds in the first week.
> As I was saying before, the tall one has been in exactly 11 days longer.
> ...


Look close to the two I have as well. [email protected]


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Dec 24, 2013)

Brokeoldbloke said:


> Look close to the two I have as well. [email protected]


Same here, the tall one has been in 30 days and the bushy one 20.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Dec 24, 2013)

Brokeoldbloke said:


> Look close to the two I have as well. [email protected]


Same here, the tall one has been in 30 days and the bushy one 20.


----------



## GANJADK (Dec 24, 2013)

just got me some of bodhi's Pogoda any of you guys have any info? I'm dieing to grow these.

Limited edition. Puffy pineapple crystalline chem apollo prayer castles on a lanky bush of goodness. mind melting space exploration from the comfort of your couch. Pineapple, melon, starfruit and chem funk fill the nostrils while deep thoughts fill the mind, grows like Apollo 11 so she needs some support, great for ScrOG. Heady heady stash jar magic.
Genetics: A11G F2 x Green Crack x JJ's Tres Dawg
Flowering Time: 8-10 weeks

Characteristics: Pineapple chem starfruit mind enlivener

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/bodhi-pagoda


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 24, 2013)

No but it sounds fuckin awesome. Im saving up for the deadly g. Still a few dif packs that are out there and that I have which I shall get around to, but I want in on the first purchase round of some heavy indicas


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hlusaf said:


> Damn, I wanna see some Cherry Mountain action frens. Eyeballed those, but fugged around and missed my chance. I did score some ATF and have 3 in soil (as of last night) preparing for launch. Stoked to see everyone's as they go, thanks for sharing. Be safe.


I to missed the cherry mountains ugg


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Dec 25, 2013)

Brokeoldbloke said:


> Look close to the two I have as well. [email protected]


That's awesome! They look like they were grown in the same garden.
With the exception of my shitty colored sheet backdrop, they are practically identical.

The tall one I labeled #1 is easy as hell to clone and grows vigorous.
The others, #2 and #3 are slower and also the cuttings took several days longer.
I don't know if I have a keeper yet, but I have the cuttings separated, rooted and growing in 1gal pots.
I like #1 so far, but the smoke and yield will tell.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 26, 2013)

So what's the scoop on the deadly g? Background, traits etc.


----------



## Clankie (Dec 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So what's the scoop on the deadly g? Background, traits etc.


So, the original Deadly G is a specific g13 dominant phenotype of ndnguy's g13/hashplant from the late 80s. Bodhi also had a hashplant dominant male plant, this is what was used in the original Clusterfunk, Black Triangle, and Dank Sinatra crosses. The Deadly G pheno was used in the Tranquil Elephantizer: Remix, one of my absolute favorite cuts that I have. He used this parentage for an f2, worked towards the Deadly G for an f3, and found an exceptional male in the f3 generation. That's my understanding of the situation, anyways. My keeper from the te:remix is deadly g dominant and apparently pretty similar to bodhi's keeper of this strain as well. I would expect sturdy, well yielding, and frosty plants ranging from the 50/50 hybrids to the extreme indica's, but any sativa influence would have to come from the mother's side.
I actually just cut down another one of my Tranquil cuts, so here's a fairly good representation of what the Deadly G might show in the offspring.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 26, 2013)

Great reply clankie, I think you summed the deadly g well...

Nice looking TE remix too!


----------



## tree king (Dec 26, 2013)

nice pics clankie. im curious was it the snow lotus mom that bodhi lost and thats why he cant make tranquil again? which parents did he lose when it comes to the original and remix cause if he still has that snow lotus mom than he can now cross it to his new deadly g male and create tranquil again


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So what's the scoop on the deadly g? Background, traits etc.


 I think with this daddy we are all about to find out exactly what lies in store. Test packs have been sent out and grow logs for Deadly G crosses are starting to pop up, there are some insane runs coming, SHOE is popping like 6 test packs soon and he is always a man to watch. Such eloquent descriptions of plants and effects, I can't wait for his runs.

But good males are what it is all about, and if Bodhi rates this one as high as he does, I think the Deadly G crosses are going to be a full power dank avalanche.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 27, 2013)

Clankie said:


> So, the original Deadly G is a specific g13 dominant phenotype of ndnguy's g13/hashplant from the late 80s. Bodhi also had a hashplant dominant male plant, this is what was used in the original Clusterfunk, Black Triangle, and Dank Sinatra crosses. The Deadly G pheno was used in the Tranquil Elephantizer: Remix, one of my absolute favorite cuts that I have. He used this parentage for an f2, worked towards the Deadly G for an f3, and found an exceptional male in the f3 generation. That's my understanding of the situation, anyways. My keeper from the te:remix is deadly g dominant and apparently pretty similar to bodhi's keeper of this strain as well. I would expect sturdy, well yielding, and frosty plants ranging from the 50/50 hybrids to the extreme indica's, but any sativa influence would have to come from the mother's side.
> I actually just cut down another one of my Tranquil cuts, so here's a fairly good representation of what the Deadly G might show in the offspring.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 27, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I think with this daddy we are all about to find out exactly what lies in store. Test packs have been sent out and grow logs for Deadly G crosses are starting to pop up, there are some insane runs coming, SHOE is popping like 6 test packs soon and he is always a man to watch. Such eloquent descriptions of plants and effects, I can't wait for his runs.
> 
> But good males are what it is all about, and if Bodhi rates this one as high as he does, I think the Deadly G crosses are going to be a full power dank avalanche.


where is shoe dropping his grow logs at?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 28, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> where is shoe dropping his grow logs at?


Him and Kap will probably keep showing off on BreedBay along with the rest of their work at Trinity Organics, and SHOE will definitely keep it going on the Bodhi Seeds thread on the Gage forums. SHOE has probably the most informative Bodhi thread ever over at the Gage boards, really worth the read.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 28, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Him and Kap will probably keep showing off on BreedBay along with the rest of their work at Trinity Organics, and SHOE will definitely keep it going on the Bodhi Seeds thread on the Gage forums. SHOE has probably the most informative Bodhi thread ever over at the Gage boards, really worth the read.


Have a link to shoe? I'd love to read it


----------



## althor (Dec 28, 2013)

kona gold said:


> Clankie said:
> 
> 
> > So, the original Deadly G is a specific g13 dominant phenotype of ndnguy's g13/hashplant from the late 80s. Bodhi also had a hashplant dominant male plant, this is what was used in the original Clusterfunk, Black Triangle, and Dank Sinatra crosses. The Deadly G pheno was used in the Tranquil Elephantizer: Remix, one of my absolute favorite cuts that I have. He used this parentage for an f2, worked towards the Deadly G for an f3, and found an exceptional male in the f3 generation. That's my understanding of the situation, anyways. My keeper from the te:remix is deadly g dominant and apparently pretty similar to bodhi's keeper of this strain as well. I would expect sturdy, well yielding, and frosty plants ranging from the 50/50 hybrids to the extreme indica's, but any sativa influence would have to come from the mother's side.
> ...


----------



## brek (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey all....

I had my test grows going over at TSD... And you know what happened there :/

anyway I have my deadly G testers ready to rock. Anyone know where people are posting the new testers? Went to breedbay and it seems pretty dead over there


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2013)

brek said:


> Hey all....
> 
> I had my test grows going over at TSD... And you know what happened there :/
> 
> anyway I have my deadly G testers ready to rock. Anyone know where people are posting the new testers? Went to breedbay and it seems pretty dead over there


Im going to run mine here at riu and cannazon


----------



## brek (Dec 28, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## tree king (Dec 28, 2013)

i havent heard. what happened to seed depot?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 28, 2013)

View attachment 2943801

Over 4 oz!


----------



## brek (Dec 28, 2013)

geh. been waiting to be let into cannazon since august 5th. lol.

REALLLLY don't want to do test grows here.....Anyone got a hook up on the ZON?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2013)

I would be more inclined to run my test threads here we have a small bodhi comunity here but i dont see
bodhi post here much and its better to run your test in a area where the breeder chills.... Il try to get a pm
out to bodhi to stop by from time to time..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 29, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> I would be more inclined to run my test threads here we have a small bodhi comunity here but i dont see
> bodhi post here much and its better to run your test in a area where the breeder chills.... Il try to get a pm
> out to bodhi to stop by from time to time..


I think doing some logs here on RIU would be great seeing as our community also deserves to know about such epicness  So I am going to run my test logs here but copy paste to a few other boards. RIU still makes for the most FUN threads.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 29, 2013)

He doesn't post here often but he does check, it is best to have them spread out a bit and we do have quite a bit of traffic here. 
Personally I would appreciate having some of these test grows on here as well!


----------



## dubcoastOGs (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry for the lame question, but i couldn't find any info anywhere.

Anyone know where I could pick up some Bodhi gear in Cali?


----------



## D619 (Dec 29, 2013)

dubcoastOGs said:


> Sorry for the lame question, but i couldn't find any info anywhere.
> 
> Anyone know where I could pick up some Bodhi gear in Cali?


Holistic Nursery, a no brainer. Buy 2 packs of Bodhi and get one free pack.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 29, 2013)

althor said:


> kona gold said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know man, I look for that on my plants. That is how I know they are getting as much as they need. I up dosage each feeding until I do get the tips.
> ...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 29, 2013)

Well its a sad day for all my bodhi test threads  all is lost tsd is 100% no more! Now i could give 2 shits about that forum
loss of time and effort suck a fat one.



TSD Community, We regret to inform you that TSD has shut down. As a security precaution, we have deleted all files from our databases, including the forum. No more data exits, therefore TSD no longer exists. Given current circumstances, we felt obligated to protect our members and partners and destroy TSD. All orders placed up until December 29th will be honored. For breeders and partners of TSD, please note that we are actively working on making arrangements to settle all outstanding matters. TSD asks for your patience, prudence and good judgment at this time. We apologize for any inconveniences caused, but this action was deemed necessary due to recent events. It is in the interest of everyone that TSD be shut down and deleted at this time. To all former TSD members, thank you very much for making this community the special place it was. It is the end of the road for TSD but not for cannabis growers, breeders and enthusiasts. Although we all still face a very difficult and challenging legal climate, the resilience of the cannabis community is strong. Always use good sense and judgment and protect yourselves at all times. The war on cannabis is not over, far from it. Please be prudent at all times.


----------



## Malevolence (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounds like they did things right at least.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 29, 2013)

damn! what the fuck happened to the seeddepot?!


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 29, 2013)

404 not found


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 29, 2013)

what up ghost


----------



## urban1026835 (Dec 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2943798View attachment 2943799View attachment 2943800View attachment 2943801
> 
> Over 4 oz!


holy gsc seeds pie


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 29, 2013)

Gsc seed s? These are goji not girls scout.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 29, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> damn! what the fuck happened to the seeddepot?!


Major clusterfuck and worser than all the bad ass test results and threads, is that all the breeders are
left hanging for there $ 

even though they say all $ owed will be paid! Total bs theres been breeders trying to get paid for months!


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 30, 2013)

Now why did STD shutdown? It mentions security breach but is that implying legal issues?


----------



## calicat (Dec 30, 2013)

dubcoastOGs said:


> Sorry for the lame question, but i couldn't find any info anywhere.
> 
> Anyone know where I could pick up some Bodhi gear in Cali?


If you can make the drive Santa Cruz Mountain Naturals.


----------



## calicat (Dec 30, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well its a sad day for all my bodhi test threads  all is lost tsd is 100% no more! Now i could give 2 shits about that forum
> loss of time and effort suck a fat one.
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think its a ripple effect from the gypsy nirvana ordeal?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 30, 2013)

DB in the great outdoors.. Around 2 weeks before flower starts. Can't wait. I have a few bushes like this


----------



## will.i.am86 (Dec 30, 2013)

How long does it take breedbay to approve your account? I registered my account got the activation email, did everything I needed and its been over a week and I still can't do anything. Got Green Lotus and Prayer Tower and not to very many logs on both. Also thinking about getting Mothers milk since there isn't much info on it either. I was thinking about doing the logs here and there since there are so few.


----------



## Malevolence (Dec 30, 2013)

Any thoughts on White Lotus? I have been wanting to run it since I first heard of Bodhi but I always get something else.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 30, 2013)

Ran four beans of WL, all four were males. Plan on popping more but this was the first time where I've had a male ratio higher than females for Bodhi. ETA all four were very beautiful, uniform and vigorous. 

Going to pop some more after a Superstition selection, got four different ones now, tried one, looking forward to the others


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 30, 2013)

calicat said:


> Do you think its a ripple effect from the gypsy nirvana ordeal?


I have been told it dates back to the gypsy ordeal


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 30, 2013)

thanks for the downlow HR


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm gonna get my testers documented at breedbay... Finally got my account approved after???


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 31, 2013)

So many damn choices with Bodhi. Guess that's a good thing. I'm running SSDD and Blood Orange atm. I'm a huge lemon fan, and that Zinger looks mighty fine...anyone try?


----------



## Clankie (Dec 31, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> So many damn choices with Bodhi. Guess that's a good thing. I'm running SSDD and Blood Orange atm. I'm a huge lemon fan, and that Zinger looks mighty fine...anyone try?


This is the initial release of the lemon zinger, but I followed the test on that one pretty closely, and also grew a very similar satori pheno to the mother in this cross. You can't go wrong here. Another cross that would give you some absolutely crazy lemon flavors would be the Prayer Tower, which is going to be a slightly (1-2 week) longer flowering cross, but have a relatively higher yield and a much more sativa influenced high. While Satori is generally a sativa strain, the Interstellar Overdrive is a recessive pheno that is much more indica in all aspects, instead of an uppy and racey high, this pheno has an extremely dreamy and cosmic feeling high, while keeping your eyes open to enjoy the ride. Its a very meditative and trancey high. So if you're looking for something like a 50/50 cross, I would go with the Lemon Zinger, and if you're looking for a more energetic sativa high go with the Prayer Tower, but both will have awesome lemon flavors. The indica pheno of Satori that I grew smells like lemons and limes and exotic spices, and the Prayer Tower I grew was like lemon candy with a very electric mind fire high.


----------



## brek (Dec 31, 2013)

View attachment 2946775

Some bodhi plant plus a painting I did.


----------



## kindnug (Jan 2, 2014)

What strain is that?
I want that Deadly Bubba! Need a stronger Bubba...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 2, 2014)

Im always looking for a stronger bubba! About to pop more 98 bubbas to continue the search...


----------



## goDsnataS (Jan 2, 2014)

Anyone know if tsd was shipping fake bodhi? I'm wondering if my snow queen freebie is bunk.


----------



## brek (Jan 3, 2014)

goDsnataS said:


> Anyone know if tsd was shipping fake bodhi? I'm wondering if my snow queen freebie is bunk.


When did you get it? Did it have the metallic sticker? My snow queen freebies were the only bodhi pack I've gotten with the silver sticker not gold.

Got mine about 6 months ago or so..... Grew one female out and it is FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRE.........

Really hope yours are real bro.


----------



## goDsnataS (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah about 6 months ago with a silver sticker. That's good news, thanks. I also have a pack of DNA Recon that I'm not too worried about because of the sealed packaging, but I have two packs of BOG that are bugging me. All about 6 months ago.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2014)

Bodhi has sent out silver and gold labels i once got a snow lotus x pine queen that was
in a white printed labelthat came from suerbidz now dankbidz but still confirmed legit.



as of now nobody has come forth with any claims of bodhi fakes


----------



## brek (Jan 3, 2014)

goDsnataS said:


> Yeah about 6 months ago with a silver sticker. That's good news, thanks. I also have a pack of DNA Recon that I'm not too worried about because of the sealed packaging, but I have two packs of BOG that are bugging me. All about 6 months ago.


Awesome. Youre good on the snow queens!


----------



## brek (Jan 3, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Bodhi has sent out silver and gold labels i once got a snow lotus x pine queen that was
> in a white printed labelthat came from suerbidz now dankbidz but still confirmed legit.
> 
> 
> ...


I got a cheech wizard x instant karma pack labeled that way


----------



## Bullethighway (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey i got a pack of tigersmilk and super snow lotus do any of you think you could get in bodhis seed pack withouy messing the seal up change seeds out i opened mine before i could try it
What im saying i wish his gold seal covered the whole top of the little zippie i dont trust the banks but how else could some of us get them without the banks


----------



## brek (Jan 3, 2014)

unfortunately it COULD be done. All of my packs look unopened even if I've popped most of the seeds out of them. I always carefully peel up the smaller side then restick. You can tell a bodhi plant pretty damn quickly IMO. 

Paranoia....


----------



## Bullethighway (Jan 3, 2014)

Yea ok im kinda new so i really wouldnt know
anyone can talk to the man himselve and see if he could make them more tamperproof
just a suggestion i plan on getting lots more when times r right would make me feel better but ill buy them anyways brek were you over at another place weeks back


----------



## Bullethighway (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey what i meant was at tsd i was following alone a little there thats what sold me on bodhi was thinking u were there but my mind is kinda fucked cant remember well!any more


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2014)

brek said:


> unfortunately it COULD be done. All of my packs look unopened even if I've popped most of the seeds out of them. I always carefully peel up the smaller side then restick. You can tell a bodhi plant pretty damn quickly IMO.
> 
> Paranoia....


Makes no sense to me. Why would a reputable re-saler sabotage future orders and permanently damage their reputation by swapping out good beans for something else? I can think of no reason, really.


----------



## Clankie (Jan 3, 2014)

I strongly doubt that there would be problems with Bodhi's gear, that would have been exceptionally dumb on the part of JB. Not that it all wasn't stupid, but as more info has emerged, the breeders so far that have had problems with fakes and the seed depot were breeders who wanted to stop vending there like Illuminati and Chimera, and also apparently Rare Dankness. Bodhi has one of the more active online communities out there, and himself is online very regularly. Plus, the strict quality control he has on what he sends out means that if someone found a pack of premature seeds (something I have definitely never found) in a Bodhi order, it would really stand out; and most likely be brought to the community's attention fairly quickly. His plants are also fairly exceptional, and since most of his releases are using one father at a time, it would be hard to just throw a bunch of random beans in there and expect it to pass, rarely do his packs have enough pheno variation that you could get a whole pack different from the description. Furthermore, Illuminati and Chimera were already having issues with JB & tsd, and Rare Dankness has a complicated enough machinery of operations that inferior seeds could take quite a while to actually pinpoint the cause, and also have a record about being dodgy about replacing bad beans (to their credit, they are definitely doing the right thing here, mad props), both of which would make them a fairly good target for a bait and switch.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 3, 2014)

Bullethighway said:


> Hey i got a pack of tigersmilk and super snow lotus do any of you think you could get in bodhis seed pack withouy messing the seal up change seeds out i opened mine before i could try it
> What im saying i wish his gold seal covered the whole top of the little zippie i dont trust the banks but how else could some of us get them without the banks


Then who do they sell the beans they took out to?... Makes no sense ordering packs to re-sell, then putting different beans in and being un-able to sell the ones you took out. It would be an odd thing to do.


----------



## brek (Jan 3, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Makes no sense to me. Why would a reputable re-saler sabotage future orders and permanently damage their reputation by swapping out good beans for something else? I can think of no reason, really.


agree about a REPUTABLE dealer. I think JB and co. just have everyone on high alert! Wasn't saying it's happening. Just that it COULD be done. If someone wanted to be so dastardly!

and yeah I was on "the other site" doing journals under a diff name. Until it took a giant stinky turd on us!

:/


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2014)

Listen this is how i see it j.b was a super con man so in his master plan he builds a empire off stealing
breeders from other known forums or vendors and also steels members of other forums to build a massive forum.
now this is the foundation of his plan!

site runs for almost 2 years mean while he is amassing massive amounts of beans from vendors most he owes for!
and a bunch he claims are lost or never recieved by him. Now this is not only breeders hard work but aspiring breeders
work and folks just wanting to share or donate to the mj community. We are talking about a crazy amount of beans here.
then comes the not paying part breeders getting pissed, the forum comunity fueled the seeds flowing into tsd. Then a trade
system gets put up and it costs to use it with j.b the person pocketing the proceeds to use the trade forum. People pay to
send in seeds so j.b can handle the trade in a secure manner. These trades are farse aiding in j.b seed stock.

drama hit a alltime high and he closes tsd both sides forum and sales strait ripps of whats owed then disapears.


Now this is my opion but i think j.b will use the cash to fund a new seed store and sell the seeds under a new name
and bogus breeders name and cash in then disapreare again!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 3, 2014)

Exactly what i thought^^ guess i need to start a bank. Put some integrity in the game.


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (Jan 3, 2014)

I have been thinking about giving bodhi a try. Any suggestion on his strongest couch-lock/knock you out strain?


----------



## brek (Jan 3, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Listen this is how i see it j.b was a super con man so in his master plan he builds a empire off stealing
> breeders from other known forums or vendors and also steels members of other forums to build a massive forum.
> now this is the foundation of his plan!
> 
> ...


How nefarious!

That dickcheese owes me my pack of black triangle.


----------



## Bullethighway (Jan 3, 2014)

This may have been asked already maybe not i dont know what do the bodhi fans think his best strain is for outdoor weight wise
i seen where bodhi said his tigers milk did well outdoors and he didn't. Epect it being its a bubba cross blieve he thought it wouldbe moldy i got it 
current strains thats available
Appy/SNOWLOTUS CROSSES


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 3, 2014)

Bullethighway said:


> This may have been asked already maybe not i dont know what do the bodhi fans think his best strain is for outdoor weight wise
> i seen where bodhi said his tigers milk did well outdoors and he didn't. Epect it being its a bubba cross blieve he thought it wouldbe moldy i got it
> current strains thats available
> Appy/SNOWLOTUS CROSSES


largest yielding strains from Bodhi that I've run have been NL5 noof cut x BCSC NL5 and Temple...

however, I will say Bodhi does not focus on yield when breeding... So if that's your first/most important criteria you might wanna look to another breeder. Super frosty unique creations is why I love Bodhi strains.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2014)

brek said:


> How nefarious!
> 
> That dickcheese owes me my pack of black triangle.


Next time you see it its called black dickcheese lol


----------



## Bullethighway (Jan 3, 2014)

Yea coolkid i agree but i know some of his strains can get big bigs as i want i want bodhi though i have some other big yielding stuff just trying figure all this bodhi stuff out here i dont really know parents clones history just what i read 
Is the northen lights stuff available
im new to this computer stuff have not figured this qoute stuff out 
Ill know on some of them october this year


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2014)

Bullethighway said:


> Yea coolkid i agree but i know some of his strains can get big bigs as i want i want bodhi though i have some other big yielding stuff just trying figure all this bodhi stuff out here i dont really know parents clones history just what i read
> Is the northen lights stuff available
> im new to this computer stuff have not figured this qoute stuff out
> Ill know on some of them october this year


Tsd was a huge bodhi resource but thats no more so breed bay is where your going to find the whos who and
whys of bodhis gear. A few of us here know a bit! I had x2 phenos of blood orange that were calio leaning and
where monster yielding stuff just not the high octaine stuff like i found in #4 blood orange. Theres a give in take
with yield vs quality. 

Anything with calio you have a high chance of finding a winner for yields.


----------



## tree king (Jan 3, 2014)

yo bullet check out road kill unicorn and appalacian thunderfuck. i havent grown these yet but i plan too soon. im also lookin for potency and yield combined and from the research ive done i think these will work. quick tip, only buy the strain if it says big yielding in the description. if it doesnt say it than you cant be sure. his descriptions seem accurate to me so far. also be careful who you listen to on these forums. some people told me the tranquil elephantizer yielded huge but i grew it and its just average. theres alot of people online that have no idea what there talkin about. hellraizer gives some great advice he explained how the tranquil was to a t and i agree with his description now that my grow is finished


----------



## Bullethighway (Jan 3, 2014)

I was thinking appalacia thunderfuck and mt temple bodhi says it yields beter than silver mountain and from what i read super silver haze


----------



## Bullethighway (Jan 3, 2014)

Messed that up trying to say super silver haze by itselve yields well anyhow cant say what im thinking all messed up


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Jan 3, 2014)

After many a week of seedbank/ strain review, I have landed on bodhi, Just picked up 2 packs of Bodhi gear and got a 3rd pack for free! The packs purchased are SSDD and Ancient OG and then a free pack of Blueberry hill. I think im going to run the SSDD first followed by Blueberry hill, and Ancient OG. Is there a medium of preference for bodhi growers, I was planning on ROLS but havent decided yet..


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 3, 2014)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> After many a week of seedbank/ strain review, I have landed on bodhi, Just picked up 2 packs of Bodhi gear and got a 3rd pack for free! The packs purchased are SSDD and Ancient OG and then a free pack of Blueberry hill. I think im going to run the SSDD first followed by Blueberry hill, and Ancient OG. Is there a medium of preference for bodhi growers, I was planning on ROLS but havent decided yet..


Nice selection.... I've seen growers hit home-runs growing ROLS with b's gear. Good vibes on your journey.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 3, 2014)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> After many a week of seedbank/ strain review, I have landed on bodhi, Just picked up 2 packs of Bodhi gear and got a 3rd pack for free! The packs purchased are SSDD and Ancient OG and then a free pack of Blueberry hill. I think im going to run the SSDD first followed by Blueberry hill, and Ancient OG. Is there a medium of preference for bodhi growers, I was planning on ROLS but havent decided yet..


Cant go wrong with Bodhi and no till. Why wouldn't you run ROLS?!


----------



## tree king (Jan 3, 2014)

Bullethighway said:


> Messed that up trying to say super silver haze by itselve yields well anyhow cant say what im thinking all messed up


yeah the super silver haze hybrids could prob work. i was actually thinkin about buyin the snow lotus x super silver haze but i decided against it. i just wanna make sure i get some big dence buds. the haze makes it more airy usually


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Jan 3, 2014)

Well to be honest, Im thinking of alternatives to boost yield, that arent hydro as i have no experience with hydro. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 3, 2014)

brek said:


> How nefarious!
> 
> That dickcheese owes me my pack of black triangle.


I have always wanted to cross Moby Dick to Cheeze and bring the world DickCheese.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2014)

hahaha,sounds cheesey.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 3, 2014)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> Well to be honest, Im thinking of alternatives to boost yield, that arent hydro as i have no experience with hydro. Any suggestions?


A few weeks extra veg and LST or mainline. BiG pots like 20 gal and over. Second generation living soil with 8 to 10 percent bio carbon. Tweaked out soil with ACT yields as well as hydro, I made the switch from ebb and flow to living organics this year. Got 550 dry grams per square meter of floor space running Dream Beaver organic, and that was with a K def hitting half way... Only reason to go hydro is if you prefer the method when done right both will allow your plant max expression of genetic potential and max yields.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 3, 2014)

raiderman said:


> hahaha,sounds cheesey.


Like from unda cheese or yestereasty or utters curd or Mobley's Dick. Damn you Seedsman...buy 2 get 1 pack of tremendous testes a month after ordering. Fucking appalation...


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2014)

female curd like my plants redmatches.


----------



## tree king (Jan 3, 2014)

bullet i was just reading about the mountain temple and it sounds pretty good for what your doin. hmm maybe i should pick some of this up. it would be nice to have a haze hybrid for the future


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 4, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Like from unda cheese or yestereasty or utters curd or Mobley's Dick. Damn you Seedsman...buy 2 get 1 pack of tremendous testes a month after ordering. Fucking appalation...


ROFL... DAFUQ did I just read?!

OK Red, you are screwing with us. You clearly grow and smoke stronger weed than we've ever had or heard about and we want some. Stop holding out bro.


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Jan 4, 2014)

Has anyone here ordered bodhi gear from seedsman? they have some decent stock as of last couple days. I placed an order earlier tonight, for Ancient OG as well as SSDD. I was excited to see the pair available, and then i got a free pack of 11 blueberry hill which i have heard is incredible in all manners Yield vigor potency..... So im just curious if they are a legitimate distributer of Bodhi gear. Probably a question better asked before i ordered but i had to move, i barely missed the last pack of goji og they had waiting for a check to clear.


----------



## Clankie (Jan 4, 2014)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> Has anyone here ordered bodhi gear from seedsman? they have some decent stock as of last couple days. I placed an order earlier tonight, for Ancient OG as well as SSDD. I was excited to see the pair available, and then i got a free pack of 11 blueberry hill which i have heard is incredible in all manners Yield vigor potency..... So im just curious if they are a legitimate distributer of Bodhi gear. Probably a question better asked before i ordered but i had to move, i barely missed the last pack of goji og they had waiting for a check to clear.


seedsman is legit. good bank, too.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 4, 2014)

I have to get on this seedsman promo...while stocks last folks! Why in the appalation thunder would they do the promo when they're out of Goji and Jabba's 'in stock soon'.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2014)

^ Dang, dang, dang, and doubleDang. Free Blueberry Hill packs? Someone just praised their Blueberry Hill grow....I had to take a look even though I've sworn off buying more beans - WAY too many now....but off to Seedsman I went, and wouldn't you know.....they had one pack of SSDD left. The one I almost got when I went for Goji....and the one I almost got when I got 3 singles of Ancient OG and Solo's Stash from TSSC. The one I'll have to figure out how in the hell I'll work it into a future grow.

Oh yeah.....added a pack of Blood Orange and got the free pack of Blueberry Hill. Dang....dang...dang !


----------



## brek (Jan 4, 2014)

God dammit. Looks like I'm broke. Again. Can't pass this up.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> ^ Dang, dang, dang, and doubleDang. Free Blueberry Hill packs? Someone just praised their Blueberry Hill grow....I had to take a look even though I've sworn off buying more beans - WAY too many now....but off to Seedsman I went, and wouldn't you know.....they had one pack of SSDD left. The one I almost got when I went for Goji....and the one I almost got when I got 3 singles of Ancient OG and Solo's Stash from TSSC. The one I'll have to figure out how in the hell I'll work it into a future grow.
> 
> Oh yeah.....added a pack of Blood Orange and got the free pack of Blueberry Hill. Dang....dang...dang !


You effer lol!!! Thought I could stash that last f'n pack in my cart for a day or two. You owe me a thick chick!


----------



## Bullethighway (Jan 4, 2014)

Tree king mountain temple says it grows tall if it grows tall i can make it do what i want


----------



## Bullethighway (Jan 4, 2014)

Anyone know of which strains bodhi breeds outdoor /


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2014)

Anyone got any pics or smoke reports on the ancient og? I got a pack that is tempting. I want to find more info on the mom used if possible.


----------



## Scroga (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey Brek, Awesome painting man! love it


----------



## brek (Jan 5, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Hey Brek, Awesome painting man! love it


Awesome brother! Glad you like! Much appreciated. i BELIEVE that pic was of Luck Charms to whoever asked.



Kudra x Purple Northern Lights

Blueberry Indica x Deadly G

Both dropped into a cup of water as we speak (type)


----------



## calicat (Jan 5, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Anyone got any pics or smoke reports on the ancient og? I got a pack that is tempting. I want to find more info on the mom used if possible.


*Strain Evaluation Smoke Report*​Strain?_Ancient O.G._​Breeder?_Bodhi_​Sativa Or Indica_Sativa dom_​Lineage?_Iranian Landrace x Snow Lotus_​Grown Or Purchased_I grew this strain myself_​Indoor Grown or Outdoor_Indoor_​Organics or Synthetics_Organics 100%_​Hydroponics or Soil_Soil_​Bag Appeal

_10. It was like a bag of diamonds woo hoo_
Bud Density

_5 Very dense, like rocks_
Odour Level_8. extremely smelly as soon as you open the bag_​Describe odour in your own words_Honey Lemon Creme dipped O.G.

extremely pungent

I've been on vacation and absolutely reeking out all the non-smoking homes I've been staying in.

People on different floors could smell when I would roll a joint out of a 1/8th bag! 





_​*Smoke Report8.​TasteSmell transfers to taste v.well​Smoothness9.​Indica Or Sativa highSativa High, thoughtful, artistic​Immediate Effect or Creeper7.​Duration of High3+hrs or more in most cases​High DescriptionThin leaved phenos have a ceiling-less cerebral effect of the Highest Order. Happy smile inducing kush effects that start in the back of the head and move to your face in due time.

Broad leaved snow lotus phenos contain the above effects as well as providing a mild and enjoyable body stone to relax the nerves and ease workin' bones.

Top notch morning and day smoke, wont sap the energy, and provides a creative boost to the big Mind.

I love her




​Medicinal valueGood for anxiety​Keeper?Yes​Your DOBDuration of your cannabis use?8 years​Cannabis use - Frequency?

Daily use - night and day
Cannabis Use - QuantityDab City

By member Thaddeus Cycle hopes this helps Wyte.​*


----------



## thebigc (Jan 5, 2014)

Has anyone tried Roadkill Skunk x chem? A buddy gave me a confirmed female but untested plant. I'm tempted to grab the other phenos he got from the pack - which are also untested as of yet. I just put the one I have into flower and will post a pic as it finishes. I remember reading somewhere that these have a high risk of herm. Any pics or experiences would be appreciated!


----------



## Clankie (Jan 5, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Anyone got any pics or smoke reports on the ancient og? I got a pack that is tempting. I want to find more info on the mom used if possible.


My experience with the Ancient OG was similar to the one above. I only ran four beans and only got one female, but she was definitely a lemon pledgey uplifting OG style smoke. Stretchy in the way that most OG hybs are, but with good sized buds. I thought it was a little rougher in bag appeal than the OG dominant Goji I have, but this would be explained by the landrace heritage of the mother used in this cross. This isn't to say that she wasn't very appealing, and very frosty, and I have heard that the cut of Goji I have is fairly rare. The Ancient is definitely much more of a classic "OG" in respect to flavor and smell, though, with much more lemon and no berry in my pheno. I didn't keep it, purely because I was running two other excellent bodhi strains at the same time that I was keeping multiple phenos of (Goji and RKU) but I intend to run the rest of the pack at some point.




thebigc said:


> Has anyone tried Roadkill Skunk x chem? A buddy gave me a confirmed female but untested plant. I'm tempted to grab the other phenos he got from the pack - which are also untested as of yet. I just put the one I have into flower and will post a pic as it finishes. I remember reading somewhere that these have a high risk of herm. Any pics or experiences would be appreciated!


Describe it unto me. I grew a full pack. They are sensitive indoors, most of all to high amounts of nutrients. If you are running it in soil/organic it is much more likely to be smooth sailing, and its only certain phenotypes that have this tendency. The most distinguishing characteristics of the phenotypes before bloom are in the leaf size and shape, and in the general growth characteristics. If you have any pics, I could probably tell you which way she leans.


----------



## Clankie (Jan 5, 2014)

brek said:


> Awesome brother! Glad you like! Much appreciated. i BELIEVE that pic was of Luck Charms to whoever asked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got exactly the two testers I asked for, so I definitely am not complaining there, but every time I read about another deadly g tester I just drool. That blueberry indi x deadly g will rock your world. Have you done either of his other two blueberry indica hybrids? the blueberry hill or blue lotus? I like to drag this Blue Lotus pic out any chance I get.






which was pure blueberry bliss, and extremely potent, but with an extremely uplifting (but not in an uppy/racey way) and euphoric high from the snow lotus combination. The bbi x deadly g combo sounds more similar to the Tranquil Elephantizer, more of a kind of heavy duty late night love machine kind of weed. If that's your type of thing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2014)

calicat said:


> *Strain Evaluation Smoke Report*​Strain?_Ancient O.G._​Breeder?_Bodhi_​Sativa Or Indica_Sativa dom_​Lineage?_Iranian Landrace x Snow Lotus_​Grown Or Purchased_I grew this strain myself_​Indoor Grown or Outdoor_Indoor_​Organics or Synthetics_Organics 100%_​Hydroponics or Soil_Soil_​Bag Appeal
> 
> _10. It was like a bag of diamonds woo hoo_
> Bud Density
> ...


Much thanks - have 3 of these [from TSSC] because I can't possibly live long enough to crack multiple 11 packs. But I'll try.


----------



## calicat (Jan 5, 2014)

Yw amos and believe me I know the feeling thats why I crack like 1-3 beans. Get a female cool get a male that I dig the structure then I collect pollen. Then move onto next bodhi strain.


----------



## althor (Jan 5, 2014)

I want some Ancient O.G. bad. It is always out of stock where I look.


----------



## calicat (Jan 5, 2014)

althor said:


> I want some Ancient O.G. bad. It is always out of stock where I look.


Order from Beadsman its in stock amongst other places.


----------



## althor (Jan 5, 2014)

calicat said:


> Order from Beadsman its in stock amongst other places.



What, where is Beadsman? Google search brought up nothing to do with this.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2014)

althor said:


> I want some Ancient O.G. bad. It is always out of stock where I look.


I got 3 at TSSC a month ago - still in stock there.


----------



## althor (Jan 5, 2014)

^What does TSSC stand for so I can take a look.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> You effer lol!!! Thought I could stash that last f'n pack in my cart for a day or two. You owe me a thick chick!


Can't do it. I collect 'em like I do souvenirs from overseas bean peddlers.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2014)

althor said:


> What, where is Beadsman? Google search brought up nothing to do with this.


I think he meant seedsman lol. I could be wrong but I know my smartphone always puts some b.s. I didn't type in when I hit send without proofreading


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2014)

althor said:


> ^What does TSSC stand for so I can take a look.


Here ya go. I was in the mood to gamble with 3bees of Ancient OG and Solos Stash, and was going to go back for 3bees of others before my self imposed NY's resolution to quit buying. - the one I just broke !

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/bodhi-ancient-og


----------



## brek (Jan 5, 2014)

Clankie said:


> I got exactly the two testers I asked for, so I definitely am not complaining there, but every time I read about another deadly g tester I just drool. That blueberry indi x deadly g will rock your world. Have you done either of his other two blueberry indica hybrids? the blueberry hill or blue lotus? I like to drag this Blue Lotus pic out any chance I get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um yes Clankie, that is EXACTLY my thing! lol

Have not run any other blueberry strain from B. Pretty excited.....

Also I have NO idea what the genetics are on the "kudra" cross I'm testing.

PS that plant looks KILLER


----------



## calicat (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh hey Amos the other place pick n did not ship to U.S. They said they would the one you posted. Have you gotten orders from them yet?


----------



## althor (Jan 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Here ya go. I was in the mood to gamble with 3bees of Ancient OG and Solos Stash, and was going to go back for 3bees of others before my self imposed NY's resolution to quit buying. - the one I just broke !
> 
> http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/bodhi-ancient-og



Thanks bro.


----------



## calicat (Jan 5, 2014)

brek said:


> Um yes Clankie, that is EXACTLY my thing! lol
> 
> Have not run any other blueberry strain from B. Pretty excited.....
> 
> ...


Its a very old cut. Genetics are unknown. I believe I read bodhi said it reminded him of a greener sister to Grandaddy Purple.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2014)

calicat said:


> Oh hey Amos the other place pick n did not ship to U.S. They said they would the one you posted. Have you gotten orders from them yet?


Yes, last month got 3 ea of A-OG and Solo [ or Jabba - I keep getting them confused ]. They took CC and made it in 2 weeks with some Royal Queen freebies that are destined for the 'last resort' tin.


----------



## calicat (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice ty for confirmation Amos. Time to whip out the cc lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2014)

They put a bit of the A-OG gold Bodhi label in w the beans, but there was nothing in the other. I'm hopeful that it's because those star wars things are non-tested? Could that be right?


----------



## calicat (Jan 5, 2014)

I have one strain that is part of the star wars bounty hunter series called Greedo's stash. That was not tested like his other strains. The other ones in that series not to sure. I done Jabba's Stash and I believe that was fully tested.


----------



## Clankie (Jan 5, 2014)

The jabba's was fully tested, like the Tiger's milk in the appalachia line. The star wars remixes were done based off of the similarity between the mothers and the outstanding proven quality of the Jabba's Stash line. Since the LA Affie, Suge PK, and So Cal Master are similar in many respects to the original bubba he used in the originals, they would probably (and did) produce similarly exceptional but somewhat unique versions of the originals. I think he threw the HPK (which is more of an og kush than a heavy indica kush like the others) because it would most likely be dank, but whichever remix that is with will definitely have more sativa natured hybrids than the others.


----------



## brek (Jan 5, 2014)

calicat said:


> Its a very old cut. Genetics are unknown. I believe I read bodhi said it reminded him of a greener sister to Grandaddy Purple.


Thanks calicat. Much appreciated.

LOL at the "last resort" tin. Currently in mine... Wild thailand, about 100 white widow and sleestack skunk from beadsman and some freebies I got from TSD that came unlabeled. lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2014)

brek said:


> Thanks calicat. Much appreciated.
> 
> LOL at the "last resort" tin. Currently in mine... Wild thailand, about 100 white widow and sleestack skunk from beadsman and some freebies I got from TSD that came unlabeled. lol


Most of them are remains of packs that I sampled and didn't like and then lots of unwanted freebies that I've sampled before or just don't like the description. Like you, I have one that's all white widow, most Dinafem but a couple Royal Queen and I think SoS...maybe Vision - I just dumped them all together because I never figured to use them. Funny thing...I cracked 2 out of that bag and 2 Female Seed x-line c-99 to back up 2 DNA Lemon Kush. The LK are doing fine, so the WWs and C-99s were dropped in pairs - one of each - in _one gallon _DWC pails and pushed into corners of the bloom room at 18 days. Both of the now mystery white widows are flat out kicking it. I hate to cull a female plant that's doing well, and by lollipopping backups into totem poles, generally 18 to 28 grams can be reliably got from a backup bean. And now and again the results can be a sweet little bonus to the main grow.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 5, 2014)

THE Single Seed Centre. Don't bother. Mate of mine got fake beans. Mailed the breeder with pics and he confirmed it looked nothing similar tobhis gear.


althor said:


> ^What does TSSC stand for so I can take a look.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 5, 2014)

sativa indica pitz said:


> bodhi that's the lamest name for seed company ever they must be from kalifornia huh


Hahahaha no. Not even close.


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow I saw a number of reviews of people who were happy customers. Glad I chose Seedsman for my bodhi gear as I almost went through Tssc. Didn't matter, once I saw herbie's singles, that would have made it an easy choice with their reputation, had I gone that route.


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Jan 5, 2014)

sativa indica pitz said:


> bodhi that's the lamest name for seed company ever they must be from kalifornia huh


Id say no, yet it isn't necessarily attractive, which makes me happy as fuck! People who are into that wont get into Bodhi, which makes out better for the people who do a bit of research and learn about the better breeders.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 6, 2014)

sativa indica pitz said:


> bodhi that's the lamest name for seed company ever they must be from kalifornia huh



Trollz lol...



on another note i got 18/20 testers looking to the sky!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 6, 2014)

sativa indica pitz said:


> nobody has ever even heard of bodhi. well at least most people haven't. i sure haven't. It's all about the dutch breeders. dutch passion, flying dutchman etc etc etc


Really lol.....


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 6, 2014)

maybe people that do not grow havent heard of bodhi but anyone who does has and speaks higher of his gear then most other breeders so you might at least want to troll something that isn't so laughable..never heard of bohdi SMH


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 6, 2014)

sativa indica pitz said:


> no but seriously ive never heard of half of the strains he says he makes


Then you dont know much in genetics or breeding

bodhi is alomost a house hold name!
next to kitchenaid!


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 6, 2014)

then i will apologize for saying it but i just was reading the thread and "bohdi what a dumb name" and "nobody has ever heard of bohdi" sounded like hater troll comments , actually they were so they are just better saved for some other well known faces in the breeding scene who are super douchebags.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 6, 2014)

because you can list strains doesn't mean you "know" anything other then how to regurgitate shit you read and hear about.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 6, 2014)

sativa indica pitz said:


> white widow, master kush, skunk, durban poison, orange bud, purple kush. etc etc I think I know my strains. His stuff aren't available as clones anywhere. I dont see what the big deal is. sorry. just my thoughts.


Yes his cuts are availabe in many places! First to sell out to.
Not going to debate this with you sativa as you clearly are in
the past with your exp! Might want to start doing some research
buddy!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 6, 2014)

sativa indica pitz said:


> I'm pretty good at breeding. nothing like tga or subcool but i do ok ya know
> 
> ill leave now. sorry to offend you


First off tga is subcool lol need i say more rofl


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 6, 2014)

its cool if your honest intentions aren't to troll then you have my apologies and i accept yours.

some of what you said did come off harsh is all when it is one of the few breeders who seems to be ok IMO 

bygones be bygones


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 6, 2014)

sativa indica pitz said:


> is he really. doh!
> 
> it's all good though cause last cannabis cup ken hooked it up with some grand daddy purple seeds for me to breed with. maybe I'll cross it with some bodhi strains. which one would be good to get a super purple plant?


Well it seems trolling wasnt your intent! 

So you know ken cup winning genetics are genetics from other breeders.... So you could say they
were used without the orignals permision and rep wasnt given


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes the roots of cannabis yes but when you put time into crossing and selection then backcrossing
to find that uber combination then have somebody just use it as there backbone for there profit gain
is BS but at the very least if your going to use somebody elses genetics crosses to win canna cups
you would think you would at least state the origin of your new found gear!


----------



## althor (Jan 6, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Really lol.....



This is the guy posting his "150" plant grow all over the internet.....
Ignore is probably best.


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 6, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Then you dont know much in genetics or breeding
> 
> bodhi is alomost a house hold name!
> next to kitchenaid!


You dont say! Funny i just got done mixing up a batch of bread wjth the trusty Kitchenaid mixer while smoking some White Lotus.
Thinkin about some Lucky Charms next.


----------



## Clankie (Jan 6, 2014)

althor said:


> This is the guy posting his "150" plant grow all over the internet.....
> Ignore is probably best.





sativa indica pitz said:


> your plants will have big issues if you clone a clone a clone a clone. only really experienced growers should be doing that like me and a few others around here. newbs should just stick to seeds unless you want to go learn something. let me know if you have anymore questions. I know a lot a bout cloning


See, the reason I'm never a mod anywhere is because I would banhammer the shit out of this guy.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 6, 2014)

Pits makes friends everywhere he goes its a combination of his people skills and the ocean of knowledge he possesses!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 6, 2014)

he also has hole bunches


----------



## brek (Jan 6, 2014)

18/18 testers have tails


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> THE Single Seed Centre. Don't bother. Mate of mine got fake beans. Mailed the breeder with pics and he confirmed it looked nothing similar tobhis gear.


That's a concern, especially since I directed someone there.

As I've said, I placed and received one order for 3 ea of Ancient OG and Solo's Stash. I couldn't tell one bean from another regarding the strain, but I did compare them to the 8 Goji OGs still unused, and you can't tell them apart, for whatever that's worth. Since all three strains are progeny of Snow Lotus, I took some comfort there.

Also, they included a piece of gold Bodhi labe on the A-OG; not the Solo.

So, I'm not saying you're wrong, and thankfully I can't imagine after the 3 strain order from Se-edsman that I'll ever need order again. But until these TSSC beans are ran, I'm going to assume they are legit. The biggest reason being that I _still _don't accept that a big business operation with as much volume as they have would have anything to gain - and everything to lose - by selling fakes. Their internet site alone must have cost a pretty penny; they look like no 'fly-by-night' operation to me.

Regarding your mate, perhaps a mistake was made in the order fulfillment - did he ever contact TSSC? Did the breeder?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2014)

^ PS - It also makes no sense to me that TSSC offers beans from every company I've ever heard of and dozens that I haven't. Surely some company would have made a huge issue and no longer assciate themselves with a middleman that's killing their reputation by selling bunk. Why would Bodhi even consider sending beans there to resell? Or anyone?


----------



## GANJADK (Jan 6, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> That's a concern, especially since I directed someone there.
> 
> As I've said, I placed and received one order for 3 ea of Ancient OG and Solo's Stash. I couldn't tell one bean from another regarding the strain, but I did compare them to the 8 Goji OGs still unused, and you can't tell them apart, for whatever that's worth. Since all three strains are progeny of Snow Lotus, I took some comfort there.
> 
> ...


I ordered from tssc just picked up some bodhi's pogoda came in a lil over a week, just fine, great seed bank never had issues they always answered my emails, I once received a cracked seed from an order I sent a pic to them and they replaced it with a new one, again great seed bank and i like how you can buy singles and get seeds across the board instead of having to buy packs i like variety.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 6, 2014)

Herbies pick n mix FTW! Fuck TSSC...worst customer service ever.


----------



## calicat (Jan 6, 2014)

To my understanding Beadsman is the main hub for Bodhi wares in Europe now and then it gets supplied to the other banks. Just placed an order a very small one with TSSC and I intentionally ordered a strain where i grew out 4 different phenotypes. Lets see if i get duped lol.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 6, 2014)

Beadsman is awesome! I might be on to a place selling single Mother's Milk for half off. Anyone run?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Herbies pick n mix FTW! Fuck TSSC...worst customer service ever.


I placed an order and received an order. That always works for me.  The thing about Herbies is they only have 10 Bodhi strains available in singles, and 7 are out of stock currently, and more or less the same a month ago, which is why I tried TSSC.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 6, 2014)

I've used TSSC more than a few times with success. They effed me twice in a row after that, and wouldn't even respond to my nice emails. They lost a bean addicts business from that day. Herbies is sold out a lot for a reason.


----------



## heelzballer (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone with lucky charms experience I grew three out one is over 6 feet tall and growing weird sativa-ish buds, the other is around my optimal 4 feet height and shaping more indica looking buds with more smell, and a third is trapped in the middle of an orgy of C99's flopping all over it so I can't make out structure...I'm thinking the 4 footer is the keeper. But wanted to hear about any lucky charms growing experiences. Also, three of my Sunshine daydream seeds have broken through! So excited!


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 6, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Beadsman is awesome! I might be on to a place selling single Mother's Milk for half off. Anyone run?


i have some mothers milk waiting to be popped, i just need more room, always need more room. If it were just myself i would be a hoarder except there would be plants stacked everywhere.

Anyways where is this 1/2 off mothers milk?


----------



## brek (Jan 6, 2014)

heelzballer said:


> Anyone with lucky charms experience I grew three out one is over 6 feet tall and growing weird sativa-ish buds, the other is around my optimal 4 feet height and shaping more indica looking buds with more smell, and a third is trapped in the middle of an orgy of C99's flopping all over it so I can't make out structure...I'm thinking the 4 footer is the keeper. But wanted to hear about any lucky charms growing experiences. Also, three of my Sunshine daydream seeds have broken through! So excited!


hmmmmmm.... all 3 of my lucky charms girls were zero stretch INDICA all the way.... Never heard of the sativa-esque pheno....


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 6, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> i have some mothers milk waiting to be popped, i just need more room, always need more room. If it were just myself i would be a hoarder except there would be plants stacked everywhere.
> 
> Anyways where is this 1/2 off mothers milk?


Some new pick n mix I visited...forget the name. Also TSSC has it cheaper than the other strains too. Hope this helps.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 6, 2014)

If you get a super rare phenotype, save it. IE: Sativa dominant in an indica dominant hybrid.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I've used TSSC more than a few times with success. They effed me twice in a row after that, and wouldn't even respond to my nice emails. They lost a bean addicts business from that day. Herbies is sold out a lot for a reason.


Not trying to argue here at all, but I'd say the 'reason' Herbies is sold out is bad business management. I owned a couple of businesses, and people go elsewhere when you can't provide the goods you're in business to provide. That's not only losing sales, but also giving the competition - in this case, TSSC - a chance to take the sales and make new customers.


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Jan 6, 2014)

Was here a couple days ago, telling about my order from seedsman and the blueberry hill promo, Had 3 great packs... I find out now, 4 days later that the order wont ship because the transaction triggered fraud protection which I guess is just an international thing... Idk Im pretty destroyed though as all those packs are gone now ... FUCKING BS!!


----------



## heelzballer (Jan 6, 2014)

I mean this bitch is 6 feet tall, grown from seed, with just really odd bud formation, sativa-ish...Not a ton of smell on it yet, it probably has about a month left in flowering...When you said Lucky Charms didn't stretch did you do any topping/fim'ing in veg before flower? How long did you veg for? These three phenos I have all started from seed with two months vegging, and then into flower. They are in 3 gallon pots of ffof/happy frog. I thought most of Bodhi's seeds generally leaned on the sativa side so to speak---No?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 6, 2014)

I may be wrong, but I think stretching is a symptom of being root bound.2 month veg in a 3 gallon pot???? Flowering in same pot? She should be in a 7 gallon.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> That's a concern, especially since I directed someone there.
> 
> As I've said, I placed and received one order for 3 ea of Ancient OG and Solo's Stash. I couldn't tell one bean from another regarding the strain, but I did compare them to the 8 Goji OGs still unused, and you can't tell them apart, for whatever that's worth. Since all three strains are progeny of Snow Lotus, I took some comfort there.
> 
> ...


Yeah it ended with both TSSC and OG Rascal claiming no fault but confirming it was not WiFi at all. That is where it ended for him. The plants started flowering in VEG. They gave him autos.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 7, 2014)

heelzballer said:


> I mean this bitch is 6 feet tall, grown from seed, with just really odd bud formation, sativa-ish...Not a ton of smell on it yet, it probably has about a month left in flowering...When you said Lucky Charms didn't stretch did you do any topping/fim'ing in veg before flower? How long did you veg for? These three phenos I have all started from seed with two months vegging, and then into flower. They are in 3 gallon pots of ffof/happy frog. I thought most of Bodhi's seeds generally leaned on the sativa side so to speak---No?


I am with Pie here. A 3gal pot will hold a Bodhi plant's root mass for 3 to 4 weeks if you are lucky. My DB went through 3 weeks veg in 3 gals and were in trouble. Finished in 10 gal pots and the root balls were packed in there. When I dug them open it was all white they had eaten almost all,the soil lol... SHOE grows in nothing under 20 gal pots and you should see his plants. For max expression of genetic potential with B's gear, give them big pots, otherwise you will never see what these monsters can really do...


----------



## heelzballer (Jan 7, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am with Pie here. A 3gal pot will hold a Bodhi plant's root mass for 3 to 4 weeks if you are lucky. My DB went through 3 weeks veg in 3 gals and were in trouble. Finished in 10 gal pots and the root balls were packed in there. When I dug them open it was all white they had eaten almost all,the soil lol... SHOE grows in nothing under 20 gal pots and you should see his plants. For max expression of genetic potential with B's gear, give them big pots, otherwise you will never see what these monsters can really do...


WOW!! Thank you, thank you, thank you...That is fascinating that root bound pots cause stretching...I've been battling some stretching on various strains for years now, and it had to do with root ball and pot size! Geez 10 gallon pots though, I'm going to have to refigue how many plants I can run (been running about 18-20) under cumulative 1800w in 3 gallon pots lol. Again much respect and appreciation for the knowledge! How many ozs did you pull off with 10 gallon pots on your DB?


----------



## thebigc (Jan 7, 2014)

Clankie said:


> Describe it unto me. I grew a full pack. They are sensitive indoors, most of all to high amounts of nutrients. If you are running it in soil/organic it is much more likely to be smooth sailing, and its only certain phenotypes that have this tendency. The most distinguishing characteristics of the phenotypes before bloom are in the leaf size and shape, and in the general growth characteristics. If you have any pics, I could probably tell you which way she leans.


Thank you for the relpy Clankie!! Heres a pic of the one I've got. Side note - I pruned the shit out of it for 12/12 with basically no recovery time cause I was out of town for the 2 week so it not in the most beautiful shape. I can snap another shot in a few days if needed. I've got an insaine number of tests going this round so if its too sensitive it probably won't do well. We'll see...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah it ended with both TSSC and OG Rascal claiming no fault but confirming it was not WiFi at all. That is where it ended for him. The plants started flowering in VEG. They gave him autos.


Are you of the opinion the mix up was done intentionally, and if so....why? As you said, that resulted in 2 people who won't do business there again, so....to them, that's worth dikking a customer once to lose them forever? Sounds like someone screwed up, definitely, so....does OG Rascal still distribute seeds with TSSC ?


----------



## Clankie (Jan 7, 2014)

thebigc said:


> Thank you for the relpy Clankie!! Heres a pic of the one I've got. Side note - I pruned the shit out of it for 12/12 with basically no recovery time cause I was out of town for the 2 week so it not in the most beautiful shape. I can snap another shot in a few days if needed. I've got an insaine number of tests going this round so if its too sensitive it probably won't do well. We'll see...
> View attachment 2954533


Looks like that is actually one of the more chem91 dominant phenos, from the 3 leafs and the structure. The RKS dominant ones (which are the ones that can go squirrely under indoor stress) are darker in coloration with darker 5-7 blade leafs and purple stem striations. The chem ones grow like vines, stretch, and can usually yield really well, while still having an EXTREMELY nasty/raunchy taste. If you like fruity/berry/light tasting weed, this is probably not for you. It will also have a great sativa natured high. The main distinction will appear in flowering, as the chem91 phenos will stretch and produce colas, whereas the RKS dom will stretch less and produce more of a chunky budded indica look, with more dense and heavy individual buds. You should have a pretty solid phenotype, but I would recomend going kinda easy on the nutrients if you can. 

As to the stretch issue for the dude with the Lucky Charms, stretch is also exacerbated by heat during the day, and by temperature differentials exceeding 8-10 degrees between night and day temps. I personally feel that not using properly balanced nutrients in transition will also result in unreasonably leggy plants, but I have no non-anecdotal evidence there. Fabric and air pots are also the best friends of any grower using a dense medium (such as soil, or coco) and growing indoors. Proper air movement and cooling will also help keep down stretch, as if the heat at the canopy is too high, they will stretch; but will continue to stretch and produce poorly structured buds as the closer they get to the lamp the hotter it will get.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Are you of the opinion the mix up was done intentionally, and if so....why? As you said, that resulted in 2 people who won't do business there again, so....to them, that's worth dikking a customer once to lose them forever? Sounds like someone screwed up, definitely, so....does OG Rascal still distribute seeds with TSSC ?


 My personal opinion on how things like this happen is human error. It's like Attitude's packaging, there is one ass that works there that just doesn't do any trouble. Probably some employee that has zero respect for his employer that manages to not get caught out. This is how people get good or bad reputations, by hiring the right or wrong people. I like to give both OGR and TSSD benefit of the doubt as an intentional mix up is seriously stupid far as long term sustainable business practices go. 

Thing is, you don't know if that is the twat that packed your beans. The 'tude is a great company but lost my biz because of one guy that can't bother to do stuff properly. 



heelzballer said:


> WOW!! Thank you, thank you, thank you...That is fascinating that root bound pots cause stretching...I've been battling some stretching on various strains for years now, and it had to do with root ball and pot size! Geez 10 gallon pots though, I'm going to have to refigue how many plants I can run (been running about 18-20) under cumulative 1800w in 3 gallon pots lol. Again much respect and appreciation for the knowledge! How many ozs did you pull off with 10 gallon pots on your DB?


 No problemo, upping my pot sizes was some of the best advice I ever got when making the switch to organic indoor. Everything just ticks along so much better in every single regard. I want to go even bigger, I am planning on making little wheely platforms for the pots so they can move around a treat. Perhaps even a tomato cage onto the platform too, that will REALLY make things easy. 

OK so bearing in mind I only vegged 3 weeks, and I topped at node 3 and then also cloned off them leaving 4 colas per plant alone, I got just over 450 dry grams off 9 plants in roughly one square meter, just a tiny bit over. I had other plants in there too so they were nicely covered by two 600w lamps right in the middle of the room, hogging the best conditions. I have one that was vegged 2 weeks longer and done LST, she is going to yield even better, almost time for choppity chop


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> My personal opinion on how things like this happen is human error. It's like Attitude's packaging, there is one ass that works there that just doesn't do any trouble. Probably some employee that has zero respect for his employer that manages to not get caught out. This is how people get good or bad reputations, by hiring the right or wrong people. I like to give both OGR and TSSD benefit of the doubt as an intentional mix up is seriously stupid far as long term sustainable business practices go.


I agree entirely with this ^. Which is exactly why I wouldn't make definitive statements to not use a bank based on what was likely human error. It can happen w/ anyone in any business. The best vendors on Amazon, for instance, have satisfactory ratings of 97 - 99%, but never 100 w/ any significant volume.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I agree entirely with this ^. Which is exactly why I wouldn't make definitive statements to not use a bank based on what was likely human error. It can happen w/ anyone in any business. The best vendors on Amazon, for instance, have satisfactory ratings of 97 - 99%, but never 100 w/ any significant volume.


I hear where you're coming from and agree that it eventually happens to anyone taking on large demand, but admitting the product received is not what was purchased and not claiming any fault or giving any retribution after the fact is wrong and a horrible way to conduct business. I can't say this makes me want to make an order, if I ever receive an auto in place of a reg and something that bears no resemblance to what I purchased spent the time on it and never received the bean I bought then honestly my business would be lost and I would encourage others to do the same. There's other gear out there through people who conduct business properly.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2014)

Illegal Wonder said:


> I hear where you're coming from and agree that it eventually happens to anyone taking on large demand, but admitting the product received is not what was purchased and not claiming any fault or giving any retribution after the fact is wrong and a horrible way to conduct business. I can't say this makes me want to make an order, if I ever receive an auto in place of a reg and something that bears no resemblance to what I purchased spent the time on it and never received the bean I bought then honestly my business would be lost and I would encourage others to do the same. There's other gear out there through people who conduct business properly.


Those are good points, and I hear where you're coming from as well. But I didn't see where he ever said the se-ed company admitted to incorrect souvenirs, but that the breeder did. 

But you have to remember that the se=edbank cannot and will not discuss anything regarding germed souvenirs, first of all. And 2nd...and I know this is hard to believe....but there are just as many scam artists in the weed community as most anywhere else. Sannie, for instance, took on a policy of having signatures required to get his beans, because he tired of people claiming nothing arrived. And we've all seen too many posts here where so newbie or know-it-all killed the beans during germ or shortly afterwards and claimed 'ripoff'.

All I'm saying really, is that I go into the transaction knowing that's it's risky on many levels, and sometimes we eat the mistakes because of legalities, though that's luckily never happened to me. From experience as a souvenir collector and a business owner dealing with the assortment of idiots that's included in 'the public', I lean to the idea that reputable banks operate in a genuine effort to provide the goods their customers seek. Mistakes are just that. If they were commonplace pertaining to one bank, word would get out pronto to collectives like RollItUp, and breeders taking hits on their reputation.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I agree entirely with this ^. Which is exactly why I wouldn't make definitive statements to not use a bank based on what was likely human error. It can happen w/ anyone in any business. The best vendors on Amazon, for instance, have satisfactory ratings of 97 - 99%, but never 100 w/ any significant volume.


Exactly, nobody is immune. But this is where after sales service comes in, when something goes wrong. And that is TSSC's weak point, they don't have your back when stuff goes awry. The 'tude at least is known for fixing errors even if Jodi can be a bit rough. But the guys at TSSC ignore mails or will tell you flat out to not bother them. THAT is when as a community we send up red flags, when we know heads don't get treated right.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2014)

^ I concede your points as good and valid. W/O knowing how the conversations went, I'll hold to the notion that they [TSSC] perhaps were in the position because the issue pertained to germination - the only proof being that OG Rascal confirmed the 'germed' beans were not authentic, and TSSC and all se-edbanks specifically state they will not sell to anyone knowingly breaking the law. That. to me, might be the over riding issue. Even so, I understand why you and you're pal would deal elsewhere.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 8, 2014)

Amos, I get where you're coming from with the after germ part. I can see how a company would stay out of that light, and even if they did there is now way for either party to prove that the plant in question was the bean purchased. But to not respond even just to say sorry but we can't do anything for you is poor business no matter how you look at it. The bank knows there's a chance they screwed up, or more concerning to them put the wrong label on something. You think they'd be happy to know this error occurred regardless and would give the respect of a response. That's really where it all comes down to for me, respect. Poor business is disrespect plain and simple...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2014)

^ Sure, but the thing is, we don't know if their failure to respond was _after _the complaint being stated as _' it's clearly not the plant I ordered, even the breeder says so' _or some variation that indicated the bean had been sprouted in violation of the sales agreement.

I'm not disagreeing with anyone, just saying there's 2 sides to issues, and I think it's safe to guess the TSSC position. I'd doubt they'd do business in a rude or disrespectful manner - who intentionally does that? But they would protect their legal status. Every se-edbank has that disclaimer. I think, even if they wanted to give the buyer a break...like free extras on a next order, to do so would be acknowledging that they _know _&#8203;the beans being sent to this guy are being used illegally, which could be used to shut them down and worse.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 8, 2014)

Well in the end it is a roll of the dice for us every time we order a bean anyhow. In a sense a fake bean is better than one lost to customs. There are no guarantees with this biz really. Which is why the only thing to do is keep rolling the dice. Oh yeah, and KEEP THE KEEPERS! If you lose a good pheno that is your own fault, if you keep 'em you will never be without dankness, in which case the only thing somebody can do to you by ripping you off is decrease the odds of you finding another keeper in a short space of time. Up to us to protect ourselves really.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 8, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well in the end it is a roll of the dice for us every time we order a bean anyhow. In a sense a fake bean is better than one lost to customs. There are no guarantees with this biz really. Which is why the only thing to do is keep rolling the dice. Oh yeah, and KEEP THE KEEPERS! If you lose a good pheno that is your own fault, if you keep 'em you will never be without dankness, in which case the only thing somebody can do to you by ripping you off is decrease the odds of you finding another keeper in a short space of time. Up to us to protect ourselves really.


I'd rather custom take seeds then get fake seeds personally. But that is just due to my space limitations right now, it will take me a year to grow out a ten pack assuming all are female and healthy and I don't clone and run them more then once. I'm trying to get a small stock pile of good genetics so I don't have to order anymore. Gonna grab some of that Appy thunderfuck when I get some more cash.

I clone everything from now on. I've read far to many others sad tales of "Oh fuck, I wish I cloned this one, hope she likes reveg" only for them to scrap the reveg and lose the strain. I have no problem running stuff again, as I am still learning loads every day and each crop is better then the last.

Gotta learn from others mistakes in this game, or else you're wasting months at a time and that's no fun.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 8, 2014)

Whoa, guess I am pretty lucky to be able to pop all the beans I do. This year past alone was 12 packs put into soil, entire packs. Yeah if you are working with 10 beans a year that is a pretty small margin for error mate. You REALLY have to play the best odds you can then.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 8, 2014)

Where the hell does the Deadly G come from?! Can't find it for sale anywhere. Cannazon has Elephant that's been sold out forever. TSSC did have Mother's Milk for $4.50 a bean...still wouldn't buy from them lol.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 8, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Whoa, guess I am pretty lucky to be able to pop all the beans I do. This year past alone was 12 packs put into soil, entire packs. Yeah if you are working with 10 beans a year that is a pretty small margin for error mate. You REALLY have to play the best odds you can then.


Yeah I've been extremely lucky this year, everything I have ran has been pretty good. Lots of nice folks around here to guide me toward nice genetics.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 8, 2014)

So much bud porn...need some ugly baby pics 
Blood orange at 8 days and SSDD runt at 17 days.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 8, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Where the hell does the Deadly G come from?! Can't find it for sale anywhere. Cannazon has Elephant that's been sold out forever. TSSC did have Mother's Milk for $4.50 a bean...still wouldn't buy from them lol.


 It comes from behind, silently like a ninja in the night. When you least expect it it strikes with terrible ferocity. Nobody knoweth where the Deadly G comes from, all we know is, it is dangerous and must be kept away from women and small children at all costs. Once it bites you it is over. There is no cure for the bite of the Deadly G.


----------



## tree king (Jan 8, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> So much bud porn...need some ugly baby pics
> Blood orange at 8 days and SSDD runt at 17 days.
> View attachment 2955929View attachment 2955933


nice please keep us updated with your grow late in flower red id love to see how these turn out for you


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 8, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> It comes from behind, silently like a ninja in the night. When you least expect it it strikes with terrible ferocity. Nobody knoweth where the Deadly G comes from, all we know is, it is dangerous and must be kept away from women and small children at all costs. Once it bites you it is over. There is no cure for the bite of the Deadly G.


Still can't rep you LMAO...think your talking about 'SBD'. Anyone try Doc's G13 for only $100 a bean?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 8, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Still can't rep you LMAO...think your talking about 'SBD'. Anyone try Doc's G13 for only $100 a bean?


Has any body ever named a type if herb 'Hippie Killer'? If not I lay claim to it right now lol.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Jan 9, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Has any body ever named a type if herb 'Hippie Killer'? If not I lay claim to it right now lol.


Its a seedism strain.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2014)

please spare the hippies


----------



## Sativasfied (Jan 9, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> please spare the hippies




Hippie Slayer > Hippie Killer


----------



## thebigc (Jan 9, 2014)

Clankie said:


> Looks like that is actually one of the more chem91 dominant phenos, from the 3 leafs and the structure. The RKS dominant ones (which are the ones that can go squirrely under indoor stress) are darker in coloration with darker 5-7 blade leafs and purple stem striations. The chem ones grow like vines, stretch, and can usually yield really well, while still having an EXTREMELY nasty/raunchy taste. If you like fruity/berry/light tasting weed, this is probably not for you. It will also have a great sativa natured high. The main distinction will appear in flowering, as the chem91 phenos will stretch and produce colas, whereas the RKS dom will stretch less and produce more of a chunky budded indica look, with more dense and heavy individual buds. You should have a pretty solid phenotype, but I would recomend going kinda easy on the nutrients


Much appreciated!! I'll post pics for everyone when it's further along.


----------



## calicat (Jan 9, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Where the hell does the Deadly G come from?! Can't find it for sale anywhere. Cannazon has Elephant that's been sold out forever. TSSC did have Mother's Milk for $4.50 a bean...still wouldn't buy from them lol.


Deadly G is the G-13 pheno of 88g13hp by NDNGuy. I believe Motarebel and Hazeman refer that same phenotype as GHASH. Those are the three breeders that commercially put out NDNGuy's g13hp not unless there is another breeder/seed company that does.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 9, 2014)

Well I just got Golden Triangle and Superstitious...plus the Blue Hill should keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 9, 2014)

Some guys have started referring to Bodhi's g13hp crosses like Dank Sinatra as GHASH crosses too. Took me a while to figure out what they meant.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 9, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Well I just got Golden Triangle and Superstitious...plus the Blue Hill should keep me busy for awhile.


LOL... those beans are what, 18 days above soil and already you are a Bodhi freak  Same happened to me man. I didn't even need to see a flower before I knew this was the guy I'll be throwing my money at for a while.


----------



## calicat (Jan 9, 2014)

Can get more confusing bro i believe this a misnomer. I have seen motarebel's stock referred to as Mr. Nice.


----------



## Clankie (Jan 9, 2014)

GHASH is the affectionate name for ndnguy's g13/hp, sometimes referring to a specific burnt rubber pheno, sometimes as shorthand instead of g13hp. ndnguy was on tsd for a while before the site went down, bodhi's g13/hp line is derived from ndnguy's original release. They are a different line than the European g13/hp releases, but the original g13 combinations were all dank. That's about as much as I know.


----------



## calicat (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey Clankie I have read somewhere that NDNGuy's is an inbred line and has NL #1 is that true?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 9, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> LOL... those beans are what, 18 days above soil and already you are a Bodhi freak  Same happened to me man. I didn't even need to see a flower before I knew this was the guy I'll be throwing my money at for a while.


Who's going to pass on a free pack of Blueberry Hill?!?! I just have to keep my fingers crossed for a week or two, and I'll be done for awhile...I always say that. I just got my first preflower on the SSDD at 19 days. Bitch is gurthy and the guy's sacs are growing by the second. I'm loving the 12/12fs, you get more strains in your space...especially vert!!! I blame this Bodhi bean addiction on your Beaver shots.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2014)

Sativasfied said:


> View attachment 2957023
> 
> Hippie Slayer > Hippie Killer


lol @ Slayer


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Who's going to pass on a free pack of Blueberry Hill?!?! I just have to keep my fingers crossed for a week or two, and I'll be done for awhile...I always say that. I just got my first preflower on the SSDD at 19 days. Bitch is gurthy and the guy's sacs are growing by the second. I'm loving the 12/12fs, you get more strains in your space...especially vert!!! I blame this Bodhi bean addiction on your Beaver shots.




Got the e-mail notice of 'product shipped' from Se-edsman on the SSDD and Blood Orange + Blueberry Hill two days ago. Is this your first go @ 12/12 from se-ed? I'm intrigued.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 9, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Got the e-mail notice of 'product shipped' from Se-edsman on the SSDD and Blood Orange + Blueberry Hill two days ago. Is this your first go @ 12/12 from se-ed? I'm intrigued.


Sure is brother. Made me nervous hearing about some strains not liking it. As we know Bhodi has the genetics, so I rolled the dice TSSC style  I have 5 SSDD and 4 are showing sex at 19 days...males showed at 17 and 18. The males and females both match in structure like two pairs of twins. I have other above average strains that are doing great in 12/12fs. Topped, cropped, and even transplanted with no probs...yet.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 9, 2014)

I ordered my Bodhi seeds from seedsman this morning. My wife will probably use this as a reason to be a bitch. No just cause just an excuse. lol Appy thundrfuck and the fuzz as per hamish's recomendation. Ive had a few back and forth emails since I asked seedsman about their operations status (A member didn't get his order cause he didn't read when ordering and his address must not have matched or something) They're taking the concern to heart and have reassured me they're not going anywhere.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Jan 10, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> \I have 5 SSDD and 4 are showing sex at 19 days...males showed at 17 and 18. The males and females both match in structure like two pairs of twins.\.


Yeah, I have two structurally different phenos and each had a twin brother, Wish I had kept the bushier male.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 10, 2014)

Today is the day I need to make my decision. What Bodhi seeds to I give to another local guy? Certainly not SSDD or LC, if only because they are sold out. Sure, I would prefer to keep my whole order, but I kind of like to help people out too. So I'm going to part with Blood Orange and keep the APTF. Am I insane to part with them? I should probably extract a promise to share any magic he finds. Have enough beans for a while but the hoarder in me is grumbling.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 10, 2014)

Brokeoldbloke said:


> Yeah, I have two structurally different phenos and each had a twin brother, Wish I had kept the bushier male.


I don't know why, maybe just a gut feeling or just stupid, but I prefer the whole selective/natural breeding. I'll take pollen from the slightly smaller male and hit up the smaller of the moms. I also think training is much better from seed, and I don't believe/see bigger yield differences from clones as opposed to seed. However, I'm very open minded and if someone can provide links on such matters to prove me wrong, please school me. Here's my stud at and big momma at 20 days. Today's my Bday so I'm hoping for a new camera, prob end up with socks again lol.


----------



## baddfish99 (Jan 10, 2014)

Bodhi dream lotus (outdoor 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## calicat (Jan 10, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I don't know why, maybe just a gut feeling or just stupid, but I prefer the whole selective/natural breeding. I'll take pollen from the slightly smaller male and hit up the smaller of the moms. I also think training is much better from seed, and I don't believe/see bigger yield differences from clones as opposed to seed. However, I'm very open minded and if someone can provide links on such matters to prove me wrong, please school me. Here's my stud at and big momma at 20 days. Today's my Bday so I'm hoping for a new camera, prob end up with socks again lol.
> View attachment 2958149View attachment 2958150


It is usually the opposite but is subject to strain. If you ran all your strains side by side one batch from seed and one batch from clone having the same vegetation time, you'll notice that you will pull more from seed than clone. The reason being is the symmetrical growth nature of seed versus clones. If your growth nodes are symmetrical then the likely hood they grow into each other is more apparent than a clone that has asymmetrical growth. That can translate to an overall better yield if all your other parameters are in normal limits. Happy birthday and hope you get that upgrade.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 10, 2014)

Sativasfied said:


> View attachment 2957023
> 
> Hippie Slayer > Hippie Killer


ROFL. I am making myself one. Except I am putting some System Of A Down behind the glass 



Brokeoldbloke said:


> Its a seedism strain.


Dammit. I will look it up, though.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 10, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I don't know why, maybe just a gut feeling or just stupid, but I prefer the whole selective/natural breeding. I'll take pollen from the slightly smaller male and hit up the smaller of the moms. I also think training is much better from seed, and I don't believe/see bigger yield differences from clones as opposed to seed. However, I'm very open minded and if someone can provide links on such matters to prove me wrong, please school me. Here's my stud at and big momma at 20 days. Today's my Bday so I'm hoping for a new camera, prob end up with socks again lol.
> View attachment 2958149View attachment 2958150


HAPPY BIRTHDAY RED! I don't want to know what you get up to. Seriously. LOL. 



Steelheader3430 said:


> I ordered my Bodhi seeds from seedsman this morning. My wife will probably use this as a reason to be a bitch. No just cause just an excuse. lol Appy thundrfuck and the fuzz as per hamish's recomendation. Ive had a few back and forth emails since I asked seedsman about their operations status (A member didn't get his order cause he didn't read when ordering and his address must not have matched or something) They're taking the concern to heart and have reassured me they're not going anywhere.


 Ahahaha, you didn't take the OTHER advice and buy her something more expensive first did you?... That's how you do it mate, trust me. You want something, you have to spend 125 percent of the value on your girl FIRST if you want no eyebrows raised LOL...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 10, 2014)

^^^THIS LMAO Ham!!! I just bought a fat ass ring, so I should be good until her friend shows her something bigger!


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Jan 10, 2014)

Happy B-day RCM!

My two SSDD are getting closer to finishing. 

Plant 1 - Bushy, lighter colored leaves, nute sensitive and wants more mag, looking maybe 2-3x better yield, fairly solid large dominant top, multiple good secondary buds
Plant 2 - Skinny sticks, dark leaves, hungry girl, frostier
Both smell to me like candied fruit, I can't smell any buttery blueberry muffin popcorn.


Pictures:
Both tops @ 4wks for comparison - w/ light on
Both tops @ 7wks

P1 top @ 7wks
P1 secondary bud example @ 7wks

P2 top @ 7wks
P2 secondary bud example @ 7wks w/ light on

I'm happy with my 1st run of Bodhi' gear.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 10, 2014)

Happy birthday red! Haha Hamish no I didn't take that advice. I gave her a good slow screw instead. She just got off her period recently so I came in her. It causes them to be nice to you for about 45 days. Some chemical reaction thingy. How's that for advice?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 10, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Happy birthday red! Haha Hamish no I didn't take that advice. I gave her a good slow screw instead. She just got off her period recently so I came in her. It causes them to be nice to you for about 45 days. Some chemical reaction thingy. How's that for advice?


This was too f'n funny!!! I'd rather buy a 300% gift. Holy shit, did you kiss on the mouth too?!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 10, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Happy birthday red! Haha Hamish no I didn't take that advice. I gave her a good slow screw instead. She just got off her period recently so I came in her. It causes them to be nice to you for about 45 days. Some chemical reaction thingy. How's that for advice?


Haha! Well played steelheader!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 10, 2014)

baddfish99 said:


> Bodhi dream lotus (outdoor 2013)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


Looks nice! How's the smoke? How long does she take to finish up? I've got 6 Dream Lotus gals about a week in to flower...


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 10, 2014)

Guess who got a phone call from his wife saying she just spent $500 (it was less). I swear I'd be rich or dead if I never got married.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 11, 2014)

I read a news report on the weather you guys are experiencing in the USA. Stay safe friends, it sounds and looks pretty damn hardcore most places. Particularly my brothers in arms in the Midwest, thinking of you fellas and hope it warms up a tad soon. There were places where it was the same temps in F and in C... That's like -40... Holy Balls. You people are tough as nails.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 11, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Guess who got a phone call from his wife saying she just spent $500 (it was less). I swear I'd be rich or dead if I never got married.


 Soooo... who screwed who in the end?... Mwahahahahaha. First Law Of Marital Dynamics: The lady laughs last.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 11, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I read a news report on the weather you guys are experiencing in the USA. Stay safe friends, it sounds and looks pretty damn hardcore most places. Particularly my brothers in arms in the Midwest, thinking of you fellas and hope it warms up a tad soon. There were places where it was the same temps in F and in C... That's like -40... Holy Balls. You people are tough as nails.


Yep, got down to -40 here with wind chill. Pipes froze, burst, flooded the basement/garden. FML. What a mess


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 11, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Guess who got a phone call from his wife saying she just spent $500 (it was less). I swear I'd be rich or dead if I never got married.


Your wife tells you?! The only rule I have is for her to tell me if she sucked someone's dick...I'm not kissing her after that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yep, got down to -40 here with wind chill. Pipes froze, burst, flooded the basement/garden. FML. What a mess


Mid - Atlantic here.....pipes were frozen two days then thawed. Very blessed that none burst. I hate it for you, man Someone really pissed off Mom Nature.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yep, got down to -40 here with wind chill. Pipes froze, burst, flooded the basement/garden. FML. What a mess


Now that's a horrible thing to happen to a good guy. Sorry and hope for a quick and low cost recovery.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 11, 2014)

That sucks stow! Red she only tells me in a blown out of proportion way to stress me out. She's a good girl and I love her. However nothing is easy and casual. Maybe I'm gay inside. Coffee then to clean out the garage in the middle of a monsoon.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 11, 2014)

What do the Bodhi Good Lohdi experts think about Golden Triangle and Superstitious?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 11, 2014)

I have four different superstitious in flower right now. I have enjoyed one so far. She was interesting. Had a lemon head smell. A very well balanced, relaxing high.

ETA I will take some photos after 9 when the girls wake up. There is some pheno variation but almost no stretch. Great for those with small grow space.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I have four different superstitious in flower right now. I have enjoyed one so far. She was interesting. Had a lemon head smell. A very well balanced, relaxing high.
> 
> ETA I will take some photos after 9 when the girls wake up. There is some pheno variation but almost no stretch. Great for those with small grow space.


Lemon is a canna aphrodisiac for me lol. Poor ol' lady gonna get it. Man I'm really impressed with this breeder. Bout to chuck this SSDD pollen all over every girl just to kick it up a notch lol. I don't know what they're doing over there, but it's some space age secret sauce shit. They shouldn't grow this quick in soil...I'm can't wait to sample.


----------



## DloMI (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello everyone, I was hoping someone had some info on the jedi used in " bohdi g13 haze #4 (*jedi* (old sc haze cut) * deadly g *)". I going to be testing these and I couldn't find any info on her.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 11, 2014)

post post post you got me all in hear YAAA MAN DO IT!!!


----------



## DloMI (Jan 11, 2014)

Just wanted to show my Bodhi collection. 
6 of these packs I've received as freebies.
Cant wait to have room to try them all out.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 11, 2014)

yea dont sit on those! pop them!


----------



## DloMI (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh I will. 
First up are Blue Lotus and Satsuma.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 12, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yep, got down to -40 here with wind chill. Pipes froze, burst, flooded the basement/garden. FML. What a mess


 Oh crap that is not cool. Frozen pipes, wow. All the best with the clean-up and re build mate. As long as nobody got hurt that at least is a good thing! Sure hope that this was the peak of winter for you fellas.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 12, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I read a news report on the weather you guys are experiencing in the USA. Stay safe friends, it sounds and looks pretty damn hardcore most places. Particularly my brothers in arms in the Midwest, thinking of you fellas and hope it warms up a tad soon. There were places where it was the same temps in F and in C... That's like -40... Holy Balls. You people are tough as nails.


I used to live somewhere where the average monthly temps could hit -40. The problems that would occur trying to grow this plant in places like that I can only imagine as I didn't have the balls to try indoors (for many good reasons IMO).

Sorry to hear about what happened to you st0w. I hope your moms survived.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 12, 2014)

DloMI said:


> Just wanted to show my Bodhi collection.
> 6 of these packs I've received as freebies.
> Cant wait to have room to try them all out.


I have Blood Orange and youuuuuu doooon't. You make room damn it or send some to stow...poor guy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I have Blood Orange and youuuuuu doooon't. You make room damn it or send some to stow...poor guy.


I have SSDD [in transit] and youuuuu doooooon't - lol. Ain't it a shame we can't split packs w/ like-minded internet buds? I'd rather have 5 ea of 8 rather than 11 of 4.......but I'm not complaining.  

Test Gojis are at 8 1/2.....looks like they;ll go 10, but 2 big bushy clones just entered bloom closet 2. They are luckily daughters of the short, berry smelling pheno.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I used to live somewhere where the average monthly temps could hit -40.


I know people do, but I can't imagine why anyone lives in places like that. Our two day crisis hit - 20 which set records for this area, so that may be a once in a lifetime event. But living where the 'average' is 40 below?? Congrats on escaping !


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 12, 2014)

Just made and smoked some oil off DB trim. It tastes like pepper, garlic, musk, kitchen herbs, and of course hash, with undertones of dirt and an almost sweaty kinda smell. Sounds gross but it is pretty dank LOL. Damn it is strong.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 12, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I have Blood Orange and youuuuuu doooon't. You make room damn it or send some to stow...poor guy.


I have two males and three girls...if I do recall, you were the effer that got the last pack that I was stashing in my cart lol. In another week I'll be painting some branches  while youuuu germ 



Mad Hamish said:


> Just made and smoked some oil off DB trim. It tastes like pepper, garlic, musk, kitchen herbs, and of course hash, with undertones of dirt and an almost sweaty kinda smell. Sounds gross but it is pretty dank LOL. Damn it is strong.


C'mon bro...let's get a Bodhi type description of dry rubbed space cow ribs with undertones of prehistoric pomegranate pulp.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I have two males and three girls...if I do recall, you were the effer that got the last pack that I was stashing in my cart lol. In another week I'll be painting some branches  while youuuu germ


Yeah...that sucks.

I guess I'll have to try to stay busy w/ a chop of Sage n Sour any day now, two test Goji's in looks like 10 days, the final run of last years Ripped Bubbas and Chernobyls in about 18 days, 2 Goji clones [ short berry pheno], 2 Lemon OG, a c-99 and freebie WW in bloom closet B, and Somango, Melon Gum, CheeseDom, Emerald Jack, Pineapple Skunk, Kolossus, and Exodus taking over the TGA bloom room. Gotta jar up some nearly dry Shiva and Jackberry/Mad Scientist, and trim 2....well....

so.....painting branches, eh? You da man !


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah...that sucks.
> 
> I guess I'll have to try to stay busy w/ a chop of Sage n Sour any day now, two test Goji's in looks like 10 days, the final run of last years Ripped Bubbas and Chernobyls in about 18 days, 2 Goji clones [ short berry pheno], 2 Lemon OG, a c-99 and freebie WW in bloom closet B, and Somango, Melon Gum, CheeseDom, Emerald Jack, Pineapple Skunk, Kolossus, and Exodus taking over the TGA bloom room. Gotta jar up some nearly dry Shiva and Jackberry/Mad Scientist, and trim 2....well....
> 
> so.....*painting branches, eh*? You da man !


Problem with arts n crafts?! Those strains suck anyway. I'll send you some good hookah and a pack of Milds. Check your almost empty inbox


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Problem with arts n crafts?! Those strains suck anyway. I'll send you some good hookah and a pack of Milds. Check your almost empty inbox


I could pack the vape w/ CheeseDom, hand you the wand, and you'd be testifying after 3 rips that it MUST be some of your better-than-every-body-else-in-the-world hookah. Ripped Bubba, too. And Chernobyl. No, scratch that last one. _Nothing _can be mistaken for lime slurpee. 

But who knows? The thing is, I like opening surprise packages - aka popping an assortment per ea bloom room. The Bodhi's and Soma's will get the prime real estate the next several runs, but no sense letting all the others that haven't been sampled from packs just go unused. It isn't often a blind date turns out to be hotter than the head cheerleader, but it happens.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I know people do, but I can't imagine why anyone lives in places like that. Our two day crisis hit - 20 which set records for this area, so that may be a once in a lifetime event. But living where the 'average' is 40 below?? Congrats on escaping !


That would be a bad month, but still. The money was good.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 12, 2014)

^^^LOL. I hate growing in this cold shit and low humidity. I'm building insulated rooms now.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 13, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I have two males and three girls...if I do recall, you were the effer that got the last pack that I was stashing in my cart lol. In another week I'll be painting some branches  while youuuu germ
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon bro...let's get a Bodhi type description of dry rubbed space cow ribs with undertones of prehistoric pomegranate pulp.


The day I taste it I will name it lol. Also made some J47 oil. Pure concentrated pine. It is horrible. Like sucking on an air freshener. EW.


----------



## Clankie (Jan 13, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> ^^^LOL. I hate growing in this cold shit and low humidity. I'm building insulated rooms now.


Really? Those are like my favorite growing conditions. Of course, this is Colorado, so it's always dry, but I would take -10 degrees over 105 degrees any day.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jan 13, 2014)

Here's my tall stretchy SSDD.
I another shorter bushy one also. It is 10 days behind the tall one. 
The shorter, bushy one is stickier and the leaf/calyx ratio is higher, but the buds seem tighter.

This tall one clones super fast as well. The shorter pheno appears to be the keeper though. 
I wont know till I smoke both types. 
I have cuttings of both in veg, so time will tell.

I'll throw up some pics of the short pheno later.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 13, 2014)

Gorgeous. I've got both the tall and short one, and the short one was a bitch to clone. Had to wait till flower to get a cut and go through the lovely process of revegging a flowering plant. 

Notice any odors yet?


----------



## althor (Jan 13, 2014)

Clankie said:


> Really? Those are like my favorite growing conditions. Of course, this is Colorado, so it's always dry, but I would take -10 degrees over 105 degrees any day.


 Yeah I got caught with my pants down this cold season. During that recent super cold spell, my plants were hanging. Damn low humidity dried them too fast. Had to cut some steps and get it into jars quicker. I prefer a slower dry. Ah well, next time I will be sure to have a humidifier going.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Gorgeous. I've got both the tall and short one, and the short one was a bitch to clone. Had to wait till flower to get a cut and go through the lovely process of revegging a flowering plant.


Interesting. I've never had anything but high 90% success at cloning, so much so that it's just become part of the game plan to germ, veg just long enough to get 4 clones, then 12/12 to determine which clones are fems, which then become the main run. Then I met Goji OG. Three plants totally 12 cuttings, and _one_ barely survived - I should have taken a pic, there was only a dot of green growth, but it made it. The other one that made it was from 8 cuts taken in flowering, and like you, had to go thru the re-veg. That makes the success rate a horrible 2 for 20. In the meantime, just snipping and cloning away, just like pre-Goji, w/ no problems.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jan 13, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Gorgeous. I've got both the tall and short one, and the short one was a bitch to clone. Had to wait till flower to get a cut and go through the lovely process of revegging a flowering plant.
> 
> Notice any odors yet?


 I have a cutting of the tall pheno almost ready to go into 12/12 and the cutting from the short one is a couple weeks away yet. Took twice as long with the bushy one.

They both smell great! 
I've been aware of a "butter" pheno out there. 
I don't think I have that one but they both smell slightly different.

I suck at the smell descriptions, but they both have a lemon, chem smell with a fruity undertone. 
Not spicy or earthy, but sweet and fruity with a chem/fuel pungent odor.
The bushy one is sticky as hell and you can't even touch that one without washing your hands afterwards.
I feel like the tall one is going to go a couple more weeks, but the shorter one may catch up and finish a little faster.
I checked the trichomes and they are around 75% cloudy now, so at least a week or ten days.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 13, 2014)

I cant remember which pheno short or tall had which smell, but one smells of creamy chem fuel (particularly after a proper cure, i dont generally touch anything until a two week cure) and the other pheno has a very candy like smell. Different bud structures too. Love them both and cant really bring myself to choose so Im running them both for now.

edited to add, I take mine somewhere after week 9 closer to week 10. They really start to bulk up.

Never had any problems cloning Bodhi, just a problem getting a cut off that one SSDD. Use an 8 spot sprayer bucket, usually have 100% success.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 13, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> Here's my tall stretchy SSDD.
> I another shorter bushy one also. It is 10 days behind the tall one.
> The shorter, bushy one is stickier and the leaf/calyx ratio is higher, but the buds seem tighter.
> 
> ...


You did that with T8's? Can't wait for mine. All you damn bud porners are going to make me sample everything and have nothing to hang.


----------



## Clankie (Jan 13, 2014)

ssdd was not an enthusiastic cloner for me, but it did eventually clone. it definitely wasnt as hard to clone as the afghanis i've grown. i would say i have a slightly tall pheno and a crazy tall one. my first three ssdd females were actually all shorter than these.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 13, 2014)

Clankie said:


> Really? Those are like my favorite growing conditions. Of course, this is Colorado, so it's always dry, but I would take -10 degrees over 105 degrees any day.


 Yeah my poor ladies. They are cooooking. It is easier warming a grow up than cooling it down, send me your cold you can have this damn heat. I have never pushed an indoor run this far into summer. Now I know why. Poor things. If I don't see a banana after all of this then I will be amazed. I will definitely plan better next year.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 13, 2014)

Clankie said:


> ssdd was not an enthusiastic cloner for me, but it did eventually clone. it definitely wasnt as hard to clone as the afghanis i've grown. i would say i have a slightly tall pheno and a crazy tall one. my first three ssdd females were actually all shorter than these.


Did you find a personal keeper? I know everyone's version of a keeper is different. i usually only run a few beans and save the rest in case something unfortunate happens.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 13, 2014)

Clankie said:


> ssdd was not an enthusiastic cloner for me, but it did eventually clone. it definitely wasnt as hard to clone as the afghanis i've grown. i would say i have a slightly tall pheno and a crazy tall one. my first three ssdd females were actually all shorter than these.


This sucks. I thought I was sneaky by snipping off a couple of little ones...literally 1" one noders lol. Been four days, so I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2014)

man i had to clone lil 1 inch nub once, shit sucked. took 21 days to root as well. damn bubba kush! damn you str8 to my pipe...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 14, 2014)

I took a couple cuts from my SSDD ballsy male and huge bitch. I want to see how long they root and revert.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2014)

Granted this was my first time re vegging as I took cuts from flowering pants, rooting was normal about 10 days. The re veg took fucking forever! After two months I now have normal looking monstrous multi topped plants. So that's a benefit.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Granted this was my first time re vegging as I took cuts from flowering pants, rooting was normal about 10 days. The re veg took fucking forever! After two months I now have normal looking monstrous multi topped plants. So that's a benefit.


What?!?! 2 months!!! Fuuuuck that. This post will be my marker. I'm no expert cloner by any means. I just pust some in water with a little ProTekt, SST, and kelp. The others I dipped in fresh aloe filet for 10 min, planted, watered with previous ingredients. They were all showing balls and beaver this morning. I plan on foliar misting with said ingredients morning and night. All are under a household Cree LED bulb and reflector....about 16" away 24/0. Sorry for long post...feel like I just started a journal.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2014)

I just cut and throw into the bucket. I don't even bother with cloning gel anymore. 

It looked so fucked for a month. More vine like than cannabis


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 14, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> What?!?! 2 months!!! Fuuuuck that. This post will be my marker. I'm no expert cloner by any means. I just pust some in water with a little ProTekt, SST, and kelp. The others I dipped in fresh aloe filet for 10 min, planted, watered with previous ingredients. They were all showing balls and beaver this morning. I plan on foliar misting with said ingredients morning and night. All are under a household Cree LED bulb and reflector....about 16" away 24/0. Sorry for long post...feel like I just started a journal.


Only took 16 days for my Goji to reveg. 

It takes longer to reveg than root a clone, but I didn't have room for clones at the time.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 14, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Only took 16 days for my Goji to reveg.
> 
> It takes longer to reveg than root a clone, but I didn't have room for clones at the time.


Mine are for insurance...I have a bull sac in with the ladies. If all goes good I'll sell them for one million dollars and retire.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Granted this was my first time re vegging as I took cuts from flowering pants, rooting was normal about 10 days. The re veg took fucking forever! After two months I now have normal looking monstrous multi topped plants. So that's a benefit.


 Yeah for it to happen properly it takes a while. The few times I have re vegged it was really to save a pheno I was dumb enough not to. 8 weeks to get a decent bush is pretty normal, and it won't be the size of a from-seed 8 week old. Good news is the clones off the re vegged plants just kick ass. Hormone laden as hell, root easier, flower faster, etc etc. If you have the patience, re vegging has some serious benefits, but you have to work it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2014)

I plan on taking a few clones off the revegged gojis to pick a nice mother plant.


----------



## heelzballer (Jan 15, 2014)

How tall do the typically tall SSDD phenos get? And conversely, how short do the others phenos stay? Thanks


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2014)

I had one pheno that stretch probably 2 x it's size. The second, hard to get a cut only stretched maybe .5 x.

Goji and the Blueberry Hills stretch about 2.5 x for me


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2014)

Since it's a full moon tonight, I figure I will pop some beans. Soaking already, Ancient OG (3 beans) and 2 more white lotus with the hopes to get a female this time.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 15, 2014)

5 week 12/12fs SSDD bull balls in the sun. Really gotta watch this guy around all these hotties.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> 5 week 12/12fs SSDD bull balls in the sun. Really gotta watch this guy around all these hotties.
> View attachment 2963021


That's a handsome fella right there. I'm keeping my eye out for good males myself. Plant space and count be damned


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 15, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I plan on taking a few clones off the revegged gojis to pick a nice mother plant.


 Oh hell yeah, those make the best mums in my most humble opinion. Tend to just go nuts and make branches everywhere. Just don't expect it to turn out exactly like the original plant, you will see different traits expressed for sure.


----------



## thebigc (Jan 15, 2014)

Update on my RKSxChem. It went full on hermie but the guy I got it from didn't have any hermie characteristics on his. I think it had a problem with the big pruning it got right before 12/12. Normally I don't prune that heavy or that close to flower but I was out of town the 2 weeks prior to flower and had to keep to the schedule.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2014)

Mail from seedsman arrived.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 15, 2014)

thebigc said:


> Update on my RKSxChem. It went full on hermie but the guy I got it from didn't have any hermie characteristics on his. I think it had a problem with the big pruning it got right before 12/12. Normally I don't prune that heavy or that close to flower but I was out of town the 2 weeks prior to flower and had to keep to the schedule.


It's pretty well known that line is really uptight indoors and was intended for OD... Probably has several stress triggers, looks like you may have found one.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 15, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Mail from seedsman arrived.
> 
> View attachment 2963212


You took that SSDD right out my cart...I'll never forget it A*OL*  I just hope my big momma doesn't grow a pair bigger than daddy.


----------



## tree king (Jan 15, 2014)

KendeFyah said:


> Finally got my white lotus going, after a few months break from growing.
> Yes, she looks lonely in there, but there are more not so far behind. I think two weeks. (Ugorg killerskunk, bodhi rku & more white lotus)
> 
> View attachment 2703929View attachment 2703930View attachment 2703931
> ...


im curios to know what you think about the white lotus compared to the rku?


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jan 15, 2014)

Goji Og


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 15, 2014)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> Goji Og


My tude freebies back when were 2 reg Goji OGs. Lucky to get a girl, but mine looked nothing like that. How many phenos did you have, structure, taste? Nice bud!


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jan 15, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> My tude freebies back when were 2 reg Goji OGs. Lucky to get a girl, but mine looked nothing like that. How many phenos did you have, structure, taste? Nice bud!


This is the first of my two 'Tude freebies as well. It was the totem pole maker pheno. I topped it above the 3rd and got 6 long colas with little to no branching. A modest yield. It was a finicky grower (ph sensitive?) and took forever to finish. I'll do a smoke report after curing.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 15, 2014)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> This is the first of my two 'Tude freebies as well. It was the totem pole maker pheno. I topped it above the 3rd and got 6 long colas with little to no branching. A modest yield. It was a finicky grower (ph sensitive?) and took forever to finish. I'll do a smoke report after curing.


Interesting...mine was a beanpole too. I had much darker colors (doesn't look anything like mine) but we both only had a few run. My taste was very piney and floral with a hint of Tang lol.


----------



## kindnug (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks like some head-warping stuff...

I wonder how she smokes! It looks different from other pictures of Goji I've seen.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 15, 2014)

Where the effe do I get some Goji?! Supply and demand...or moving on?!


----------



## kindnug (Jan 15, 2014)

If it's not a limited edition strain, then there will be more probably.
Even if there is another drop of it, it will be the first gone just like before.

I didn't get any> missed it


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2014)

Goji isn't going anywhere and it's been literally one of the most available strains on tude. You'll easily get more chances


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Interesting...mine was a beanpole too. I had much darker colors (doesn't look anything like mine) but we both only had a few run. My taste was very piney and floral with a hint of Tang lol.


Yeah, I have the tall and short pheno, and your description of piney and dark colors fits the tall one. Thankfully the surviving clones are the short, berry smeller.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2014)

Here's my Goji Gal going on her second day into flower. She will well over double in height. 


Eta it took a lot of work to Bush her out like this. She was a re veg clone, and topped at the second node and pinched constantly.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Here's my Goji Gal going on her second day into flower. She will well over double in height.
> View attachment 2963748
> 
> Eta it took a lot of work to Bush her out like this. She was a re veg clone, and topped at the second node and pinched constantly.


We're on a near identical schedule: Goji clones [2] in the middle on day 5. the top is a re-veg clone. DNA Lemon OGs on the right, and backups c-99 x-line and a mystery freebie white widow...maybe SoS are at day 12.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 16, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> We're on a near identical schedule: Goji clones [2] in the middle on day 5. the top is a re-veg clone. DNA Lemon OGs on the right, and backups c-99 x-line and a mystery freebie white widow...maybe SoS are at day 12.
> 
> View attachment 2964230


DNA Lemon OG or Lemon Skunk. Nice green.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Goji isn't going anywhere and it's been literally one of the most available strains on tude. You'll easily get more chances


Sorry for DP...didn't see this one. First of all NO TUDE for me. It's been awhile tho, don't know if they changed stealth and/or they're getting snagged still.


----------



## calicat (Jan 16, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Where the effe do I get some Goji?! Supply and demand...or moving on?!


Beadsman and possibly HN.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Sorry for DP...didn't see this one. First of all NO TUDE for me. It's been awhile tho, don't know if they changed stealth and/or they're getting snagged still.


Understandable. I've never had a problem. Stealth mug every time and goes through chitown no problems


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 16, 2014)

Guess what I'm getting....tee hee. If only this MF'n Bitcoin would work right now. Stay away AO lol. I locked my cart with a passcode!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2014)

redcarpetmatches said:


> dna lemon og or lemon skunk. Nice green.


og. .......


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey Bodhi fans,

Trying to identify when a plant is snow lotus dominate. I know the strawberry terpines come through as well as the tell tale red stems. 
Anyone have any other identifying info for when a pheno leans more snow lotus? Checked the bay but can't remember the details


----------



## calicat (Jan 16, 2014)

Sometimes a recessive trait coming from blockhead expresses. Makes the stems entirely purple. Structure there is a major gap in internodes from medial to terminal tips. Leaf pattern is still sativa dominant at a percentage of about 60-65%. Nitrogen clawing can occur in some of the snow lotus doms.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks. I'm going to be doing some f 2 and want to try to find plants with less snow lotus traits


----------



## calicat (Jan 16, 2014)

Yw..gl with ur projects.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2014)

Ah thank you again good sir. Just so many genetics, so little time but I've got a goal in mind of combining two different Iranian lines. Just doing the documenting and journaling now


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 16, 2014)

calicat said:


> Sometimes a recessive trait coming from blockhead expresses. Makes the stems entirely purple. Structure there is a major gap in internodes from medial to terminal tips. Leaf pattern is still sativa dominant at a percentage of about 60-65%. *Nitrogen clawing can occur in some of the snow lotus doms*.


Good to know. I've got that going on right now with a few Dream Lotus plants


----------



## Clankie (Jan 16, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Good to know. I've got that going on right now with a few Dream Lotus plants


i've noticed this as well, particularly on sl x sativa hybs. goji and buddha's hand both go clawed on me in transition. i've had the same look from dna's chocolope and hybrids with that.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 16, 2014)

Are there any phenos that I should look for in the golden t. and superstitious...or even blue h? I really want a beanpole strain for my vert set up also. Do any of these listed strains have that structure?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 16, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Are there any phenos that I should look for in the golden t. and superstitious...or even blue h? I really want a beanpole strain for my vert set up also. Do any of these listed strains have that structure?


Grape Puff from GGG is very much a bean pole. Zero side branching. I had to top them coming out of veg to take clones, which I normally don't like to do ..... but option B was re-vegging some cuts which seemed like more of a pain in the nuts.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 16, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Grape Puff from GGG is very much a bean pole. Zero side branching. I had to top them coming out of veg to take clones, which I normally don't like to do ..... but option B was re-vegging some cuts which seemed like more of a pain in the nuts.


I'm just now trying all the cloning you've mentioned. So damn slow. This pair of SSDD I have are special, strong, and fast. Gotta have a plan B in case one of those sacs pop. Nerve wrecking with a bunch of girls in the room and circulation :O


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 16, 2014)

Are you going to let that male pollinate your tent? Or harvest the pollen? You better know that plant better than the palm of your hand. haha.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 17, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Are you going to let that male pollinate your tent? Or harvest the pollen? You better know that plant better than the palm of your hand. haha.


Ive been checking it at least twice a day. This morn I went in, and noticed a bust sac. The SSDD girls are on the other side of tent and barely have hairs. The 5 beautiful budding girls (in front of fan) are NOW going to be some interesting crosses with Critical Bilbo x Lavender. Looked at every sac on the male, and not one other fucking sac looks close to popping. 

My my blood orange and gage green are luckily not sexed yet! Time to build a male cave.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 17, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Are there any phenos that I should look for in the golden t. and superstitious...or even blue h? I really want a beanpole strain for my vert set up also. Do any of these listed strains have that structure?


There's a guy doing a log on BReedbay with some GT, reckons they are tall and leggy, taller than anything else in his garden by far, so I think you are in luck. About that male... I think we call this one an 'open pollination' now lol.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 17, 2014)

Yea just leave it in there.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 17, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Yea just leave it in there.


That upside down shriveled old fucking sac is gonna knock all my girls up. What made it worse is when more pollen came out while I was moving it out LMAO. I took it into another room and choked the shit out of him...no pollen or fallen sacs of course...stubborn asshole. Those were some nice girls too. I've heard knocked up (non hermied) bud is very potent...any truth to this?!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 17, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> That upside down shriveled old fucking sac is gonna knock all my girls up. What made it worse is when more pollen came out while I was moving it out LMAO. I took it into another room and choked the shit out of him...no pollen or fallen sacs of course...stubborn asshole. Those were some nice girls too. I've heard knocked up (non hermied) bud is very potent...any truth to this?!


Old hippies trying to sell a seeded crop are the only ones that say seeded buds are more potent... It's not... Nice sales tactic to save a bunk crop...lol


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 17, 2014)

There is a chance that your plant may not display intersex issues that it may have normally had, reason being that she got what she wanted... To get prego!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 17, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> There is a chance that your plant may not display intersex issues that it may have normally had, reason being that she got what she wanted... To get prego!


I would never sell bud with seeds, but I'll sure as hell pick em out and smoke it. Honestly, I probably won't pick em out....POP POP.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 17, 2014)

One time a seed popped out of the bowl and landed on the tip of my friends nose hot and still smoking. lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 17, 2014)

Heres a Video of a Dude Running My Dream Lotus male X Barney's farm Tangerine Dream Big Fucker.. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/723276-soldiers-co-op-grow-73.html


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 18, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> There's a guy doing a log on BReedbay with some GT, reckons they are tall and leggy, taller than anything else in his garden by far, so I think you are in luck. About that male... I think we call this one an 'open pollination' now lol.


I've tried to get on there three times. Filled all the info and emailed 10 times. Wtf am I missing?!


----------



## chef c (Jan 18, 2014)

So wow. Here or the zon huh? I'm like 24 days in on a few seeds (2 of each) of skunk91, pinequeen x chem 91 (those might be reversed, I'm stoned ill verify after I wake up sry) and two gogi og's. Idea is hope for a male s91 or p91, use him to test pollinate the best females from this run.


----------



## Clankie (Jan 18, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I've tried to get on there three times. Filled all the info and emailed 10 times. Wtf am I missing?!


check your spam folder, the confirmation email frequently lands there. It took me a couple tries as well. I'm currently having this issue with Cannazon, actually.


----------



## kindnug (Jan 18, 2014)

Goji/SSDD is back in stock @ beadsman...until you suckers buy them all


----------



## scottybud (Jan 18, 2014)

Seedsman have a good range of bohdi seeds in stock.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 18, 2014)

Okay here's Mrs. SSDD aka freak bi#!h...just showed this week. 12/12fs


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 18, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I've tried to get on there three times. Filled all the info and emailed 10 times. Wtf am I missing?!



I joined yesterday. Never got a confirmation email, but looks like I didn't need one.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 18, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I joined yesterday. Never got a confirmation email, but looks like I didn't need one.


They won't let me post. We're talking Breedsbay right. Nothing in my spam, and no answered emails...shouldn't be this hard. I'm thinking about doing some DBidzz if I get something special.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 18, 2014)

Breedbay. Maybe we just have to wait a week so they know we're not bots. That's where I found out about the pond fabric.


----------



## Clankie (Jan 19, 2014)

chef c said:


> So wow. Here or the zon huh? I'm like 24 days in on a few seeds (2 of each) of skunk91, pinequeen x chem 91 (those might be reversed, I'm stoned ill verify after I wake up sry) and two gogi og's. Idea is hope for a male s91 or p91, use him to test pollinate the best females from this run.


If you're looking for an RKS pheno, they seem to only pop up once in a pack, but they have shown up for everyone I know who has run their full pack. I just harvested my RKS pheno that I used for f2 production, not the biggest buds largely because I pollinated early and then chopped when the beans were ready as I am short on space and always just under my plant limit nowadays. However, still some pretty buds, and once I had pulled the seeds from everything I used what was left to make tincture (vegetable glycerin base) which usually comes out a very nice amber for me, but this time came out a little different due to the incluence of the Skunk 91. The tincture is easier to handle the smoking/vaporising this strain, which can have such an immediate rushing sativa effect that some lighter smokers or more medicinal smokers may find it overwhelming. As a tincture, it seems to come on much more gradually, and have a more mellow overall effect. If you can run these and keep 'em clean (tip: as an outdoor strain, I have found that this is a strain that likes bright lights, and a dryish, organic soil) they are very rewarding as an oldschool smoke completely distinct from anything else I have run in the past decade.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 19, 2014)

What's a plant limit? Nice pics^


----------



## calicat (Jan 20, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> What's a plant limit? Nice pics^


Hope Clankie do not mind. In states where cannabis is legal to grow for personal or patient use regulation is done by plant limit, wattage limit, and space limit. Do not know exact details where Clankie is from but in my area its 1,200 total wattage in a 10 x 10 space with a plant limit of 16. And we are going to get regualted more in Arcata they implemented the grow tax with PG &E. If your electrical consumption is in tier three you get slapped with a local tax of 20% last I checked. Its starting to be adapted to other municipalities


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 20, 2014)

That's horrible calic..what if you're running AC a lot in summer heat? How can they regulate that at all. I'd start looking into LEDs and solar panels. That's just horseshit.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> That's horrible calic..what if you're running AC a lot in summer heat? How can they regulate that at all. I'd start looking into LEDs and solar panels. That's just horseshit.


They have the luxury of growing outdoors for the summer weather


----------



## calicat (Jan 20, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> That's horrible calic..what if you're running AC a lot in summer heat? How can they regulate that at all. I'd start looking into LEDs and solar panels. That's just horseshit.


These people that make the rules are not dumb. If you are consitently in tier 3 category of energy consumption every month of the year where our weather is classified as being temperate then yeah most likely you are growing.



wyteberrywidow said:


> They have the luxury of growing outdoors for the summer weather


Alot of people in our area do. I do not maybe an auto in the backyard for fun. Oh hey white have you popped any of your oh I think it got a name now Cougar's Milk I believe ( So. Cal Master Kush x Appalachia )? Im close to the rotation where I pop my Greedo's Stash ( same mother cut but hit with Snow Lotus) be cool to compare.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 20, 2014)

calicat said:


> Hope Clankie do not mind. In states where cannabis is legal to grow for personal or patient use regulation is done by plant limit, wattage limit, and space limit. Do not know exact details where Clankie is from but in my area its 1,200 total wattage in a 10 x 10 space with a plant limit of 16. And we are going to get regualted more in Arcata they implemented the grow tax with PG &E. If your electrical consumption is in tier three you get slapped with a local tax of 20% last I checked. Its starting to be adapted to other municipalities


I have a hard time understanding how this happens??!!??
How does pg n e know that your growing? How can they be sure your not running a legit business?
And how can they limit you to 1200 watts.....how do they check on this without coming into youe grow???


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 20, 2014)

People have reptiles, torts, aquariums, edible legit gardens, mad science experiments, 6 TVs with a family that never shuts one fucking light off...I would just adjust. I'm glad I have LED panels and LED house bulbs. If I'm running my 860w CMH....its vert on 12/12.


----------



## Clankie (Jan 20, 2014)

kona gold said:


> I have a hard time understanding how this happens??!!??
> How does pg n e know that your growing? How can they be sure your not running a legit business?
> And how can they limit you to 1200 watts.....how do they check on this without coming into youe grow???


Here in CO, they keep growers paranoid by periodically raiding even the legitimate ones, just to check in and say hi, basically. Most growers who get popped here for going over their plant limit (which is low, usually 6-24 per person depending on # of people and whether they are medical users) get busted for doing something incredibly stupid (frequently a domestic violence complaint) to get the cops into their house. Here in CO, those who have Xcel for their power are very familiar with tiered billing, they hammer anyone using over what they consider a normal monthly kwh. I highly recommend living somewhere in CO with public electric, when I had a public utility instead of Xcel my utility bill was half as much for a bigger house with more lights. 

For people with an extremely low plant limit, I have one word (or maybe four?): SCROG.



RedCarpetMatches said:


> People have reptiles, torts, aquariums, edible legit gardens, mad science experiments, 6 TVs with a family that never shuts one fucking light off...I would just adjust. I'm glad I have LED panels and LED house bulbs. If I'm running my 860w CMH....its vert on 12/12.


Yeah, Xcel will jump on any chance to charge people extra. They are trying to push something through here to eliminate the credit people get for contributing solar power to the grid, and have said numerous times they will be trying to charge people for the 'privilege of using the grid' even though they are contributing more power than they are using, and unless you want to go through the effort of creating a totally no-natural-gas house, there's no fucking escape from them.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2014)

calicat said:


> These people that make the rules are not dumb. If you are consitently in tier 3 category of energy consumption every month of the year where our weather is classified as being temperate then yeah most likely you are growing.
> 
> 
> Alot of people in our area do. I do not maybe an auto in the backyard for fun. Oh hey white have you popped any of your oh I think it got a name now Cougar's Milk I believe ( So. Cal Master Kush x Appalachia )? Im close to the rotation where I pop my Greedo's Stash ( same mother cut but hit with Snow Lotus) be cool to compare.


Didn't pop em yet but I'm debating what to pop and since you want to make it a grow along  let me know when to put them in a cup.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 20, 2014)

Anyone running Blood Orange. All of mine are beanpole city.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 20, 2014)

Clankie said:


> The tincture is easier to handle the smoking/vaporising this strain, which can have such an immediate rushing sativa effect that some lighter smokers or more medicinal smokers may find it overwhelming.


 Same with some of the DB. I found the 'speedy' effect was nicely tamed when making shatter also, and it lasts forever. Kinda like it stretches the experience making it more manageable and also much longer in duration. 



calicat said:


> Hope Clankie do not mind. In states where cannabis is legal to grow for personal or patient use regulation is done by plant limit, wattage limit, and space limit. Do not know exact details where Clankie is from but in my area its 1,200 total wattage in a 10 x 10 space with a plant limit of 16. And we are going to get regualted more in Arcata they implemented the grow tax with PG &E. If your electrical consumption is in tier three you get slapped with a local tax of 20% last I checked. Its starting to be adapted to other municipalities


Almost makes you want to pack it all up and go guerilla lol... 



RedCarpetMatches said:


> Anyone running Blood Orange. All of mine are beanpole city.


 No you are pioneering them beanpoles for us, but man it can't be more straight up that my afghan haze plants wow...


----------



## kona gold (Jan 20, 2014)

Clankie said:


> Here in CO, they keep growers paranoid by periodically raiding even the legitimate ones, just to check in and say hi, basically. Most growers who get popped here for going over their plant limit (which is low, usually 6-24 per person depending on # of people and whether they are medical users) get busted for doing something incredibly stupid (frequently a domestic violence complaint) to get the cops into their house. Here in CO, those who have Xcel for their power are very familiar with tiered billing, they hammer anyone using over what they consider a normal monthly kwh. I highly recommend living somewhere in CO with public electric, when I had a public utility instead of Xcel my utility bill was half as much for a bigger house with more lights.
> 
> For people with an extremely low plant limit, I have one word (or maybe four?): SCOG
> 
> ...


----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 20, 2014)

^^ well said^^


----------



## chef c (Jan 20, 2014)

Clankie said:


> If you're looking for an RKS pheno, they seem to only pop up once in a pack, but they have shown up for everyone I know who has run their full pack. I just harvested my RKS pheno that I used for f2 production, not the biggest buds largely because I pollinated early and then chopped when the beans were ready as I am short on space and always just under my plant limit nowadays. However, still some pretty buds, and once I had pulled the seeds from everything I used what was left to make tincture (vegetable glycerin base) which usually comes out a very nice amber for me, but this time came out a little different due to the incluence of the Skunk 91. The tincture is easier to handle the smoking/vaporising this strain, which can have such an immediate rushing sativa effect that some lighter smokers or more medicinal smokers may find it overwhelming. As a tincture, it seems to come on much more gradually, and have a more mellow overall effect. If you can run these and keep 'em clean (tip: as an outdoor strain, I have found that this is a strain that likes bright lights, and a dryish, organic soil) they are very rewarding as an oldschool smoke completely distinct from anything else I have run in the past decade.



Woah another colorado bodhi fan! I think gu lives here too.... What else do u have from him? I've got a purdy good list...


----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Anyone lucky enough to try my RKU loves it


----------



## chef c (Jan 20, 2014)

And someone please, tell me where there is a really really strong bodhi specific community like was at TSD? Pages of just his gear....


----------



## chef c (Jan 20, 2014)

Do u have any pics of the RKU?


----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Really dissapointed with Green Lotus yield. Both phenos sucked. I have Superstitious, Blood Orange, Pure Vida and Mothers Milk girls hitting the flower room tomorrow. I am a huge Bodhi fan with Blue Tara still being my fav. I have to close down my med grow March 30 so this is my last run.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 20, 2014)

chef c said:


> And someone please, tell me where there is a really really strong bodhi specific community like was at TSD? Pages of just his gear....


That would be breedbay. B is on there and pages of grows.


----------



## calicat (Jan 20, 2014)

I am not sure on this but some tsd people and some from here are doing logs on Cannazon too. GL getting accepted there it took like around a year for me to get a ok to enter Breeder's Market there.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 20, 2014)

I am scared to grow RKU. I really don't like the thought of opening my tent and getting hit in the face with rotting animal carcass.


----------



## Organix420 (Jan 20, 2014)

jkahndb0 said:


> Hey sketch, your Collection is Pretty Damn Sick urself...loL
> 
> Nd im swillin to bet Its gonna a lot Better a lot faster than mine will...
> (Lol... I wrote Swillin as a typo... But iono... it just kinda rolls of the Tongue....)
> ...


Very Nice - I'm definitely going to try to get some Bodhi seeds!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 20, 2014)

Got some crazy phenos with this Blood Orange early on. 12/12fs, all same conditions and distance from bulb. Some just showed sex today and waiting on 3 more. Just transplanted this tall WNBA girl.

Here's the short girl next to tallboy. Snookie and Shaquille...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 21, 2014)

BO update...3 boys n 3 girls! Each gender has a small, med, and tall verde. Here's some supercropping do's and don'ts


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 21, 2014)

I see RedCarpet has some Blood Orange going on. What Bodhi strains are everyone running right now? I'm waiting on some Sunshine Daydream, The Fuzz and Blueberry Hill I ordered. Can't wait!


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 21, 2014)

Blueberry Hill, Superstitious, Sunshine daydream, Goji, just popped ancient and white lotus


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Blueberry Hill, Superstitious, Sunshine daydream, Goji, just popped ancient and white lotus


I have a Goji that I've had going for a few months. Selfed her so I have some S1 seeds, also hit her with a male Elephant Stomper. Which of your strains listed is most Indica?


----------



## tree king (Jan 21, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> I see RedCarpet has some Blood Orange going on. What Bodhi strains are everyone running right now? I'm waiting on some Sunshine Daydream, The Fuzz and Blueberry Hill I ordered. Can't wait!


poppin atf x app and white lotus this week


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 21, 2014)

Got two nice SSDD girls supercropped and reveg'n their clones (I think/hope only 1 branch was pollinated...fingers crossed), since I cross my fingers...I just received my Supersticious and will drop some tonight, Blood Orange three phenos of each sex (will pollinate several lower branches depending on phenos), also have packs of Blue Hill and Golden Triangle...popping 6 of each. Bodh-ee good Lod-ee!!!


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 21, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> I have a Goji that I've had going for a few months. Selfed her so I have some S1 seeds, also hit her with a male Elephant Stomper. Which of your strains listed is most Indica?


So far in terms of growth superstitious. 

With regards to the high, Blueberry Hill, but not couch lock inducing.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> So far in terms of growth superstitious.
> 
> With regards to the high, Blueberry Hill, but not couch lock inducing.


Just what I'm wanting!!! Good news bearer you. So the SSDD will hopefully help with Insomnia and BAD BJs, Blue is a good balance, Super has a really cool name and gurthy, and I'll have some beanpoles with my Blood O...and several phenos. Who else loves Golden tickets and toffee?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> I see RedCarpet has some Blood Orange going on. What Bodhi strains are everyone running right now? I'm waiting on some Sunshine Daydream, The Fuzz and Blueberry Hill I ordered. Can't wait!


A couple of Goji clones are day 10 12/12 and have been real fussy. Their room mates on the same protocol haven't griped at all. The mini-moms are almost dry enough to sample. 

If anyone can drop some knowledge on particular wants and desires of Goji outside the norm, by all means help a brother out.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 21, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Just what I'm wanting!!! Good news bearer you. So the SSDD will hopefully help with Insomnia and BAD BJs, Blue is a good balance, Super has a really cool name and gurthy, and I'll have some beanpoles with my Blood O...and several phenos. Who else loves Golden tickets and toffee?


I fucking love SSDD. I think it may be my favorite so far, but it's hard to choose! Have four Superstitious in flower now. Little disappointed by one, but I may have found two between the four which may end up being keepers. Got a week or so before chop.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 21, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> A couple of Goji clones are day 10 12/12 and have been real fussy. Their room mates on the same protocol haven't griped at all. The mini-moms are almost dry enough to sample.
> 
> If anyone can drop some knowledge on particular wants and desires of Goji outside the norm, by all means help a brother out.


My Goji is a a fussy gal too. She doesn't like to be over watered so avoid that, and go light on the nutes as she will dislike heavy feedings. Also find she can be a little Cal mag whore in mid flower as most OGs seem to be from my limited experience.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I fucking love SSDD. I think it may be my favorite so far, but it's hard to choose! Have four Superstitious in flower now. Little disappointed by one, but I may have found two between the four which may end up being keepers. Got a week or so before chop.


Pics?! I had a 'feeling' bout this strain.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 21, 2014)

Let me grab some when the light kicks on later tonight. I think she may be the most disappointing strain I've ran of his. Don't get me wrong, it's still better than most Dutch genetics, smells of lemons and fruit, but the high and yield aren't spectacular like I've come to expect from the two phenos I've sampled thus far


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> My Goji is a a fussy gal too. She doesn't like to be over watered so avoid that, and go light on the nutes as she will dislike heavy feedings. Also find she can be a little Cal mag whore in mid flower as most OGs seem to be from my limited experience.


This.

Don't be aggressive with the nutes. Middle of the road is good.

Start introducing calmag week 4 and continue through end.

TOP HER! She will stretch ALOT and topping will distribute the stretch between several branches.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> My Goji is a a fussy gal too. She doesn't like to be over watered so avoid that, and go light on the nutes as she will dislike heavy feedings. Also find she can be a little Cal mag whore in mid flower as most OGs seem to be from my limited experience.


Much thanks. They are in DWC. NOrmally do a weekly reservoir change and top off w/ CalMag in between. That suits all the room mates just fine, but Goji has had 2 spells of sudden yellowing from the inside of the leaves and tips, and slight droop. BOth times an immediate reservoir change brought them back where they needed to be, but a couple of days later, the color pales again. They haven't shown any tip burns, so am thinking [ hoping] they want more N. They all stay on a grow nutes through week 3 12/12. 

It's always better when girls adapt to me, rather than me adapting. That applies to more than just Gojis.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 21, 2014)

Anything that is an OG (and I think people speculate this is on of the old school ones, Tahoe I think I saw some guessing but don't hold me to it, it's all hearsay) I've encountered seems to be a diva for a plant. Big stretch, don't push the nutes, don't expect huge yields (not always the case but some of those Goji on breedbay are not like the others), Cal mag needed, don't over water, shit don't look at her sideways! But, she is amazing smoke! Only reason I don't kick her out of the tent. She was my first bodhi gal. When I was in an OG phase, she was absolutely miles ahead of other plants in my garden (O

Always glad to contribute, I've always felt I've taken so much, hence why I try and give back.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 21, 2014)

I neglected the shit out of my Goji freebies, and they came out normal. Really nothing special tbh. I want another go with some TLC involved.


----------



## tree king (Jan 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I fucking love SSDD. I think it may be my favorite so far, but it's hard to choose! Have four Superstitious in flower now. Little disappointed by one, but I may have found two between the four which may end up being keepers. Got a week or so before chop.


which bodhi strains have you grown so far and harvested? did you flower the white lotus yet?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 21, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> This.
> 
> Don't be aggressive with the nutes. Middle of the road is good.
> 
> ...


Tall n stretchy go LST or SCRoG. The stretch becomes an an ally putting each head out towards the light so you get an even canopy of tops. Most of the Gage growers do some training to make the most of the stretch. Even beanpole Kushes turn into bud monsters under the care of guys like Danksmith. Stretchy types need a nice training and they really shine.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 21, 2014)

treeking said:


> which bodhi strains have you grown so far and harvested? did you flower the white lotus yet?


Everyone ive listed minus ancient and white lotus. First go around with white lotus, 4/5 males and one death so hoping to get some females this time round. 

I'm searching through packs a handful at a time. I like variety, and keeping some beans for future use. 

With regards to not being impressed by Goji freebies, these beans beat out most OG S1 s on the market. Granted if someone wants field funk, look elsewhere. It's more berry with a lemon finish (After a nice cure, a lemon sweet smell came through, wasn't noticeable until after a cure). But I can see it not being someone's cup of tea. Honestly out of all bodhi so far she's been the only plant that's picky.


----------



## D619 (Jan 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I fucking love SSDD. I think it may be my favorite so far, but it's hard to choose! Have four Superstitious in flower now. Little disappointed by one, but I may have found two between the four which may end up being keepers. Got a week or so before chop.


I have one pack of SSDD, but thinking I need to grab another to ensure I get the butter pheno, too many strains to decide on from Bodhi, not enough funds to aquire them all. Lol.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 21, 2014)

D619 said:


> I have one pack of SSDD, but thinking I need to grab another to ensure I get the butter pheno, too many strains to decide on from Bodhi, not enough funds to aquire them all. Lol.


I got two girls I can't pick between. There is a winner in those packs for sure, even if it isn't "the butter" pheno. 
I'd rather find something new than chase what's already out there.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 22, 2014)

tree king said:


> poppin atf x app and white lotus this week



Watch for the dirty sock pheno sounds crazy but thats the ace your looking for!
smokes with a piney flavor and dirty sock odor


----------



## D619 (Jan 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I got two girls I can't pick between. There is a winner in those packs for sure, even if it isn't "the butter" pheno.
> I'd rather find something new than chase what's already out there.


good to know, good point.


----------



## tree king (Jan 22, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Watch for the dirty sock pheno sounds crazy but thats the ace your looking for!
> smokes with a piney flavor and dirty sock odor


thats perfect timing hellraizer i just spent the last 2 hours germing 44 atf x app and 44 white lotus. shits about to get fuckin crazy! which week does this dirty sock smell kick in so i can keep a look out? im guessing thats an atf leaner?


----------



## tree king (Jan 22, 2014)

arthur chill the fuck out!! someone ban this clown


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 22, 2014)

tree king said:


> thats perfect timing hellraizer i just spent the last 2 hours germing 44 atf x app and 44 white lotus. shits about to get fuckin crazy! which week does this dirty sock smell kick in so i can keep a look out? im guessing thats an atf leaner?


Best of luck! And keep us posted.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey everyone.
My SSDD are doing great. One is 60 days in and the other at 50 days.
I have been checking trichs, daily since they hit 55. They seem to be ripening slowly.
All the pistils have receded and browned. It has been in this state for 10 days or more now.
In all my reading, it's hard to actually find a smoke/grow report on this.
Is SSDD a ten week finisher?

Also I found another SSDD with several grow reports. 
It was released in 2004 by Spice Brothers.
It doesn't have any where close to the same genetics.
Talk about confusing. I started reading one of the grow reports on Breedbay and it wasn't until mention of an AK47 influence, that I realized this was not the same SSDD. 
Bodhi's gear is so good, I am VERY surprised he would use a name already in use for years.
I know there are many versions of strains out there, but Bodhi's is not even close to the original SSDD. (not that I wanted that one)

It just adds to the confusion. 
Given all the possible cool names out there, why wouldn't you want your creation to be original, both in genetics and in the name?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 22, 2014)

I doubt he knew about it. Let's be honest, how we name strains and what not is disorganized as fuck. 

I'd expect your SSDD to go 10 weeks, maybe a bit after 9 weeks. I don't think any of bodhis creations are less than that, chopping early will certainly affect yield and end product.
One SSDD which I'm keeping gets beautiful foxtail nubs (not runaway foxtail, just small nubs off the buds), and as they finish they swell in that last week. I don't wait for amber by the way, I try to go mostly cloudy with a few clear.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 22, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Watch for the dirty sock pheno sounds crazy but thats the ace your looking for!
> smokes with a piney flavor and dirty sock odor


I say this knowing it likely is a minority view, but pine and soiled socks odors are not what I'm looking for in a keeper smoke. Since there's no goal of pollination, the goal here is tasty, smell great, and great effect. That's why Soma's Somango, DU Melon Gum, and FoS CheeseDom are almost ready for 12/12, and will be getting the entire space of room 2. CD is proven, the others hopefully soon will be.

Goji's have 2 months to go, and I believe it's the berry/lemon phenos - at least I hope so. For future Bodhi, the plan is to drop some Blood Orange w Agent Orange and the freebie of Kosher Tangie. Sounds tasty fo sho, and hopefully the buzzes will be right on the money. I want it all - taste, smell, effect, and at least average yield. Smelly socks and dirty, smelly hippies just don't have any appeal compared to more pleasant descriptions.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I got two girls I can't pick between. There is a winner in those packs for sure, even if it isn't "the butter" pheno.
> I'd rather find something new than chase what's already out there.


There's not much that's 'out there' that's visited here compared to the hundreds of strains and hybrids. It's pretty cool to read along as many of you pop packs at a time and search for winners, but I'll happily accept a finished product exactly like the description of the strain/hybrid, since that description is what influenced the purchase. Looking to get some black cherry soda AoS, some mango Somango, and orange orange from BO/AO/Tangie upcoming grow. 

I dig where you're coming from, however.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 22, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I say this knowing it likely is a minority view, but pine and soiled socks odors are not what I'm looking for in a keeper smoke. Since there's no goal of pollination, the goal here is tasty, smell great, and great effect. That's why Soma's Somango, DU Melon Gum, and FoS CheeseDom are almost ready for 12/12, and will be getting the entire space of room 2. CD is proven, the others hopefully soon will be.
> 
> Goji's have 2 months to go, and I believe it's the berry/lemon phenos - at least I hope so. For future Bodhi, the plan is to drop some Blood Orange w Agent Orange and the freebie of Kosher Tangie. Sounds tasty fo sho, and hopefully the buzzes will be right on the money. I want it all - taste, smell, effect, and at least average yield. Smelly socks and dirty, smelly hippies just don't have any appeal compared to more pleasant descriptions.


Well we all have different criteria for sure. Seems like the berry is very dominant in Goji. I find it to be very lovely. Now between my two SSDD, one is a creamy berry smelling pheno while the other reminds me of sweet candy. Both are average yield plants at best, the smoke is simply amazing. Very slow motion and smooth high, i like her in the evening.

Now Blueberry Hill is really fucking good on the yields and damn she smells of blueberry in flower and has a great pepper spice finish. I love the BBH, as she really shines in most areas, and makes up for other lower yielding plants. The high is great for day time smoking and after the cure, she only gets better. I can't keep enough of her for myself and the few clients I have absolutely love her. I find I get a tolerance to her quick but she's dense, a great yield, perfect taste and we'll balanced high. She's frosty but other bodhi plants seem to have a leg up in that department.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Well we all have different criteria for sure. Seems like the berry is very dominant in Goji. I find it to be very lovely. Now between my two SSDD, one is a creamy berry smelling pheno while the other reminds me of sweet candy. Both are average yield plants at best, the smoke is simply amazing. Very slow motion and smooth high, i like her in the evening.
> 
> Now Blueberry Hill is really fucking good on the yields and damn she smells of blueberry in flower and has a great pepper spice finish. I love the BBH, as she really shines in most areas, and makes up for other lower yielding plants. The high is great for day time smoking and after the cure, she only gets better. I can't keep enough of her for myself and the few clients I have absolutely love her. I find I get a tolerance to her quick but she's dense, a great yield, perfect taste and we'll balanced high. She's frosty but other bodhi plants seem to have a leg up in that department.


Creamy berry or sweet candy? Yes, thanks! Am leaniing towards pairing SSDD and Ace of Spades over BbH, Solo, and Ancient around the end of March. A kick-a$$ black cherry soda leaner would be most welcome with a creamy berry. I gained 3 pounds just typing that.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 22, 2014)

hey RIU! this girl needs some help, please! narrowed down a Bodhi purchase to SSDD & Ancient OG and while sleeping on it, the OG is out of stock. really wanting the Blueberry Hill, so want to get an order in soon.
interested in basically two types of smoke: one is more of a daytime smoke that won't put me to sleep and will help with pain and the second is something at night that is nice & relaxing, good for pain, & a smoke that doesn't necessarily have to put me to sleep, just be a good night-time smoke. for an example, the Snow Leopard sounds good, but I'm not into any chemical tastes at all so try to stay away from "chem" in the lineage, unless someone vouches for the taste/smoke. though i could be misunderstanding that strain...
never tried any Bodhi gear, but got some Lucky Charms in the mail, along with some Prayer Tower & Buddha's Hand...what else is good in Bodhi's line that would be a good recommendation? i'm leaning toward Superstitious, Solo's Stash, Mother's Milk, or (even though their lineage isn't something I'd normally go for) even Love Triangle or Silver Mountain. so between those five, which one would be good to add to the SSDD? thanks for any input, RIU!!


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 22, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> hey RIU! this girl needs some help, please! narrowed down a Bodhi purchase to SSDD & Ancient OG and while sleeping on it, the OG is out of stock. really wanting the Blueberry Hill, so want to get an order in soon.
> interested in basically two types of smoke: one is more of a daytime smoke that won't put me to sleep and will help with pain and the second is something at night that is nice & relaxing, good for pain, & a smoke that doesn't necessarily have to put me to sleep, just be a good night-time smoke. for an example, the Snow Leopard sounds good, but I'm not into any chemical tastes at all so try to stay away from "chem" in the lineage, unless someone vouches for the taste/smoke. though i could be misunderstanding that strain...
> never tried any Bodhi gear, but got some Lucky Charms in the mail, along with some Prayer Tower & Buddha's Hand...what else is good in Bodhi's line that would be a good recommendation? i'm leaning toward Superstitious, Solo's Stash, Mother's Milk, or (even though their lineage isn't something I'd normally go for) even Love Triangle or Silver Mountain. so between those five, which one would be good to add to the SSDD? thanks for any input, RIU!!


Superstitious maybe? But as I stated earlier out of 2 of the four I've been growing and tasted (only 2 so far, chopping other two Friday) it isn't knock out smoke and good for the day time, but I am not entirely excited about the two I've tried. Not bad by most standards, but it hasn't been what in looking for. Great lemon smell and taste, not at all like lemon pinesole like an OG

Also surprised as to how uniform they are as a polyhybrid and very little stretch if that's a concern


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 22, 2014)

thanks for the input, TonightYou! is your earlier comment about Superstitious? i was, for some reason, thinking you had referenced something else... okay, that helps too though. i'm still trying to narrow it down!  all the strains out there to choose from!?!


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 22, 2014)

Choices are a lovely thing!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 22, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Watch for the dirty sock pheno sounds crazy but thats the ace your looking for!
> smokes with a piney flavor and dirty sock odor


 One of the few flavours I cannot stand is pine. It's like a mouthful of air freshener. Some of my mates LOVE it though. I can't even choke down a pine flavoured joint.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 22, 2014)

yes, they can be awesome sometimes!!! and a bit overwhelming at other times. but i think i've done pretty good with some choices for my bean collection for someone who has never really known strain names of what they were smoking much less gotten access to some *great *smoke. 'cause i'd really like to find something out there i just want to grow over and over and over again until i'm tired of it.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 22, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> One of the few flavours I cannot stand is pine. It's like a mouthful of air freshener. Some of my mates LOVE it though. I can't even choke down a pine flavoured joint.


EXACTLY!! it's like a weed version of a menthol cigarette and who wants that?!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 22, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> EXACTLY!! it's like a weed version of a menthol cigarette and who wants that?!


EWW...YUCK...that's why I hate hydro, chem grown, or any too piney anything. YACK!!! Sorry...just my opinion. I like the fruity berry, lemon, hash, sweet earthy types...


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 22, 2014)

See I love pine, chem, fuel, funk, berries, fruit, shit skunk, floral, sandlewood. Really I hate bland or hay and grass smelling


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 22, 2014)

Just popped 18 Bodhi Buffet Baby!!! B to da three! Sorry just so amped up on these thick ass hulls breaking in 12 hours. Just put em in some perfectly hydrated peat with aloe, alfalfa and kelp tea, and rice hulls. I bet it'll be 48 hours total when popped under by broad spectrum LED. Think I have to change my underpants now.


----------



## DustyNugs (Jan 22, 2014)

Still haven't even cracked a Bodhi bean, but revisiting this thread has turned me into a believer. After receiving my Seedsman order yesterday, I now have Blood Orange, Blueberry Hill, Tiger's milk, Silver Mountain, SSDD, and Lucky Charms... Ordered the last pack of Appalachian Thunderfuck and second to last pack of Golden Triangle last night, can't beat a free pack... 

I look forward to sharing my experience whenever I get everything up and running this year. Thanks for all of you posting pics and grow/smoke reports.

- Dusty


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 22, 2014)

You won't be disappointed. I promise!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> You won't be disappointed. I promise!


To add to that - currently am sampling the first ever Bodhi joint: a quick dried nug off the totem pole mini-mom. In all honesty, I wasn't expecting much. It was piney smelling during grow, and even when breaking open the nug - and I am VP of the 'do not like pine' club. However - and this is way cool - it tastes not at all like pine, but instead kind of like sweet candy perfume....can't really accurately pin it down except to say it taste's dang spiffy aka very good. No cure and fast dry, and it tastes very good. Amazing.

Even better: I could tell by the 4th exhale. Set it down by the 5th, and have lit it twice for 'a' hit 2 more times in 2 hours. This is a strong, happy hitter so far. Very impressed. For comparison, there are very few nugs that get sampled for the first time that don't get toked to the roach, the recent Sage n Sour, for instance. Good potency here.

Just can't beat a great first impression. Me very happy.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 22, 2014)

Dude it only gets better with the cure! What strain? I must have missed it.

Nothing I've sampled from Bodhi has had an unlikable smell or taste. Bland isn't part of the bodhi genetics.


----------



## tree king (Jan 22, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I say this knowing it likely is a minority view, but pine and soiled socks odors are not what I'm looking for in a keeper smoke. Since there's no goal of pollination, the goal here is tasty, smell great, and great effect. That's why Soma's Somango, DU Melon Gum, and FoS CheeseDom are almost ready for 12/12, and will be getting the entire space of room 2. CD is proven, the others hopefully soon will be.
> 
> Goji's have 2 months to go, and I believe it's the berry/lemon phenos - at least I hope so. For future Bodhi, the plan is to drop some Blood Orange w Agent Orange and the freebie of Kosher Tangie. Sounds tasty fo sho, and hopefully the buzzes will be right on the money. I want it all - taste, smell, effect, and at least average yield. Smelly socks and dirty, smelly hippies just don't have any appeal compared to more pleasant descriptions.


thats the goal for you other people have different goals like potency and yield which is num 1 for me. taste matters too but in my area people want the strongest shit possible


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 22, 2014)

tree king said:


> thats the goal for you other people have different goals like potency which is num 1 for me. taste matters too but in my area people want the strongest shit possible


As a medical stoner this is true. I do enjoy a pleasant day smoke which won't lay me out. Different strokes for folks and all that, but if potency is lacking in the high/stone, I want nothing to do with it. 

I find some of the purple strains, while pretty and frosty and smelling delicious are worthless to me


----------



## tree king (Jan 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> As a medical stoner this is true. I do enjoy a pleasant day smoke which won't lay me out. Different strokes for folks and all that, but if potency is lacking in the high/stone, I want nothing to do with it.
> 
> I find some of the purple strains, while pretty and frosty and smelling delicious are worthless to me


exactly. do you know how many strains ive grown from other breeders and people told me it wasnt potent enough? im talkin about popular strains that everyone raves about i end up growin them and they suck. i just got done with my first bodhi strain which was original tranquil and this dude told me damn what is that weed 30% thc. lol just what i wanted to hear. since i know bodhi's the truth now im tryin to grow 3 other strains as fast as i can to get keepers


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh man! I so regret not buying TE when I had the chance. Got any pictures of the buds? I know I'll have a chance in the future so I'm just waiting. Granted I have more than enough beans right now.... Also need more!!!!


----------



## tree king (Jan 22, 2014)

all i have is dried bud pics of my keeper. smells like epoxy glue with a slight lemon backround. never smelled weed like it before. wtf it wont let me upload the pic? gimme a sec i think there might be a problem with the site


----------



## tree king (Jan 22, 2014)

it wont let me hit the select files button to upload jpg files. if you know another way to do it let me know


----------



## tree king (Jan 22, 2014)

got it to work


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 22, 2014)

tree king said:


> thats the goal for you other people have different goals like potency and yield which is num 1 for me. taste matters too but in my area people want the strongest shit possible


You should look into the docs ECSD then. Heard it's off the charts and yields great. Maybe too strong


----------



## tree king (Jan 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> You should look into the docs ECSD then. Heard it's off the charts and yields great. Maybe too strong


whos doc? can you give me the full seed companies name and strain name please? im def interested


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 22, 2014)

Good fuckin job treeking! I'd love to have that in my jars. What pot size/light did you use? How was the yield?

Edit to add I think he's mentioning dr. Greenthumb, but I may be mistaken


----------



## tree king (Jan 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Good fuckin job treeking! I'd love to have that in my jars. What pot size/light did you use? How was the yield?


thanks thats the best one outta 31 seeds for what im tryin to do. thats the thing i kinda got some bad advice from someone on another forum in regards to the yield. its not a big yielder. the buds are very dense though so there is a chance it might work. i use 4" rockwool cubes in hydro. im running this clone back in a couple weeks and il know for sure. this is why im tryin to grow other bodhi strains as fast as i can now that i see he has bomb genetics


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 22, 2014)

tree king said:


> whos doc? can you give me the full seed companies name and strain name please? im def interested


Dr. Greenthumb. East coast sour diesel. Check out Dr. Gruber's journal on here. The other site also has many journals and test results. 27% last time I checked. You'll pay a lot, but make it back real soon.


----------



## tree king (Jan 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Dr. Greenthumb. East coast sour diesel. Check out Dr. Gruber's journal on here. The other site also has many journals and test results. 27% last time I checked. You'll pay a lot, but make it back real soon.


thanks but i would never grow pure sour d. the flower time is too long and its kinda finicky. i want a cross though this is why ive been beggin bodhi to make a sour d cross but he wont make one. i need cuts that finish under 70 days. preferably 65


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Dr. Greenthumb. East coast sour diesel. Check out Dr. Gruber's journal on here. The other site also has many journals and test results. 27% last time I checked. You'll pay a lot, but make it back real soon.


After enjoying the Iran G 13 I totally get the prices. I'm running some beans I found in the bag, hoping it's Selfed but I wouldn't mind a male based on what I'm seeing in veg. But even though I don't know the babies daddy, I'm seeing a beautiful indica dominate plants right now. They will be going in the tent Friday after I harvest superstitious.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Dude it only gets better with the cure! What strain? I must have missed it.
> 
> Nothing I've sampled from Bodhi has had an unlikable smell or taste. Bland isn't part of the bodhi genetics.


Sorry - it's the totem pheno of Goji...am about to load some of the shorter pheno for an early vape. I've mentioned that several times through the thread, and assumed everyone here was hanging on my every word.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 22, 2014)

tree king said:


> thanks but i would never grow pure sour d. the flower time is too long and its kinda finicky. i want a cross though this is why ive been beggin bodhi to make a sour d cross but he wont make one. i need cuts that finish under 70 days. preferably 65


A cross was made with the snow lotus male, it was released under the branding of House of Funk, a now defunct group if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## tree king (Jan 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> A cross was made with the snow lotus male, it was released under the branding of House of Funk, a now defunct group if I'm not mistaken.


yeah thats why bodhi doesnt wanna make the cross he considers it stepping on there toes cause there friends. fuckin sucks. hopefully il be happy with this rku and then i wont care that much


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 22, 2014)

tree king said:


> thats the goal for you other people have different goals like potency and yield which is num 1 for me. taste matters too but in my area people want the strongest shit possible


You must have glossed over where I said "

_ I want it all - taste, smell, effect, and at least average yield. "

"E&#8203;ffect" aka potency. I don't believe it has to be a choice between good tasting and weak vs crap tasting and potent. I know from experience, don't you?

_
​


----------



## tree king (Jan 22, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> You must have glossed over where I said "
> 
> _ I want it all - taste, smell, effect, and at least average yield. "
> 
> ...


you said effect not potency. alot of people like weak daytime highs cause of the effect get me? now i know what you mean though. that dirty sock pheno is supposed to be potent as shit. even more potent than tranquil says hellraizer


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 22, 2014)

tree king said:


> you said effect not potency. alot of people like weak daytime highs cause of the effect get me? now i know what you mean though


I don't know any of those people...I also don't know anyone that drinks alcohol-free boubon and never grokked the point. My idea of good daytime smoke is an aches and pains soother w/o the drowsiness while bending the universe to the precise angle I like best. Part of that is also good taste. 

Who doesn't prefer Heineken over Blue Ribbon, though each have equal alcohol? Smoking something that taste's awful because it's potent suggests that only crap tasting strains pack a legitimate punch. I know that's not the case, and am grateful I don't have to endure the putridness of say...most anything herijuana...to get an effective dose of relief. That's really all I'm saying - that it's not a _this or that _choice. It's this _and _&#8203;that.


----------



## tree king (Jan 22, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't know any of those people...I also don't know anyone that drinks alcohol-free boubon and never grokked the point. My idea of good daytime smoke is an aches and pains soother w/o the drowsiness while bending the universe to the precise angle I like best. Part of that is also good taste.
> 
> Who doesn't prefer Heineken over Blue Ribbon, though each have equal alcohol? Smoking something that taste's awful because it's potent suggests that only crap tasting strains pack a legitimate punch. I know that's not the case, and am grateful I don't have to endure the putridness of say...most anything herijuana...to get an effective dose of relief. That's really all I'm saying - that it's not a _this or that _choice. It's this _and _&#8203;that.


i get it trust me. theres alot of people that dont care about potency they just care about the quality of the high which is what i call effect. there everywhere thats why people online love these bullshit strains from wack breeders. i see now your not one of those people so we're on the same page. i dont think only crappy tasting weed can be potent lol i never said that


----------



## kindnug (Jan 22, 2014)

I like buds that have a nice combination of flavors.
+ potency to melt my brain

Pine is fine as long as there are other flavors with it.
I've had bud called Christmas Tree that was a sweet piney hash flavor.(I loved it)
The lemony pinesol flavor of some OG kush's also don't bother me.(another lovely pine)

It's the menthol type pine that I hate...


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think a lot of folks mistake potency for affect. Some seem to think if it doesn't put you in a coma, the strain must be weak....

Pure sativas are a great example of this...many are extremely potent, but the affect is not familiar to most... Because the affect is not what they expected, the weed is considered weak. 

Diffrent high-types for diffrent folks.


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey guys i just placed an order with alibongo and got 2 free bodhi snow queen seed ive looked an cant find much anyone got any info on this strain?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 22, 2014)

So far...in this frozen tundra of a winter, I'm 50/50 male female. Anyone else having that many males? I thought it might of been the weather and 12/12 from start being to stressful.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 22, 2014)

With Bodhi I'm batting 5 males, 3 die offs or no popping, And 12 Females. 

Popped 4 white lotus and all were male. That's my Record So Far. Hoping the two white lotus are female and 4 ancients are two and two. 

I have too many damn plants for my space, but it's a problem I don't mind having.

Eta I don't mind males, with this gear I want to make f 2 and perhaps some personal crosses. Why always be buying beans? Don't get me wrong. It's an addiction in and of itself.


----------



## D619 (Jan 22, 2014)

Great Lemon Skunk said:


> Hey guys i just placed an order with alibongo and got 2 free bodhi snow queen seed ive looked an cant find much anyone got any info on this strain?


Strayfox on Breedbay. Sold me on wanting this Bodhi cross.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 22, 2014)

D619 said:


> Strayfox on Breedbay. Sold me on wanting this Bodhi cross.


OMFG how the hell do you guys register. I've got several usernames, filled everything out, AND emailed them several times!!! Bout to say screw it, but I have 3 strains poppin at 100%, and an SSDD sexy momma...knocked up by a strong smelly stud! Can't wait to see these 3 diff female and male blood orange phenos too! 

However, I've given the early axe to about a third of the packs of SSDD and Blood Orange, due to very weak starts. The rest have all been fast and strong, and I'm really not minding half males with all these female branches


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> With Bodhi I'm batting 5 males, 3 die offs or no popping, And 12 Females.
> 
> Popped 4 white lotus and all were male. That's my Record So Far. Hoping the two white lotus are female and 4 ancients are two and two.
> 
> ...


I just did an updated inventory of unpopped beans. I figure it would take half a decade just to run through the 'must pop' tin. The reg/fem backup tins is the most crowded, but the 'last resort' bin has dozens. Yet, I still browse 4 distributers daily. You're right...purchasing is a damm hard habit to break.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 22, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I just did an updated inventory of unpopped beans. I figure it would take half a decade just to run through the 'must pop' tin. The reg/fem backup tins is the most crowded, but the 'last resort' bin has dozens. Yet, I still browse 4 distributers daily. You're right...purchasing is a damm hard habit to break.


My name's red, and I'm also a bean whore. Now what's step two again?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> My name's red, and I'm also a bean whore. Now what's step two again?


Hi, Red.......!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 22, 2014)

I bought a new T5 fixture today because I cannot wait to crack Lucky Charms ans SsDd. Sometimes you just can't wait.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 22, 2014)

Well hey no need to move to breedbay. Shit Ive got a working ID and don't even use it. I basically keep up with sticky 1 and look over people's grows. That's it. I like the no nonsense over there but eh over here's a bit more fun here. There really is obly a few growers i care to read because they finish grows and seem like cool people. Besides look at this fucking thread! I remember when it first started. May as well do shit here, look how many people are bitching about logins and What not .


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 22, 2014)

Okay since I planted beans on the full moon (I don't know why, I'm not fucking superstitious or believe in hocus pocus. I guess to justify popping more beans) 2/2 white lotus, 4/4 ancients


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Okay since I planted beans on the full moon (I don't know why, I'm not fucking superstitious or believe in hocus pocus. I guess to justify popping more beans) 2/2 white lotus, 4/4 ancients


Ha I was just about to say GROW OFF!!! Lol, hope I didn't scare ya  I'm going to veg in some serious organic homemade shit and my new Area 51 LED panels!!! I'm going to keep temps around 68-72, figure out how to keep 50+ RH in this tundra, and use a blue dominated full spectrum. I want 75% females...don't mind a stud tho.


----------



## D619 (Jan 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> OMFG how the hell do you guys register. I've got several usernames, filled everything out, AND emailed them several times!!! Bout to say screw it, but I have 3 strains poppin at 100%, and an SSDD sexy momma...knocked up by a strong smelly stud! Can't wait to see these 3 diff female and male blood orange phenos too!
> 
> However, I've given the early axe to about a third of the packs of SSDD and Blood Orange, due to very weak starts. The rest have all been fast and strong, and I'm really not minding half males with all these female branches


Im having the same problem at the Zon.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 22, 2014)

Eh I'm not competitive. It's a benefit of just not giving a fuck, but I do hope nothing but good things for your garden. I know I'm a good grower, I also know better growers. At the end of the day I just love growing

ETA how are those panels? Did you use an HPS before?


----------



## D619 (Jan 22, 2014)

Anyone want to trade, pack of blueberry hill and 8 seeds of Dream Beaver in exchange for a pack of SSDD...?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 22, 2014)

Dude both those strains are suppose to be amazing and I can vouch for one, I fucking love my blueberry hill. And I've barely dug into the pack. I have no idea what other shit could be in there. And out of all the bodhi I've grown everyone asks me for her. Not with ssdd. They love them but just want the Blueberry Hill. These are some serious heads too 

Besides no trading on here and you will have a couple more chances to get your hands on it


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Jan 22, 2014)

I've been having the same problem getting on the GGG forum myself, I got onto breedbay though


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Eh I'm not competitive. It's a benefit of just not giving a fuck, but I do hope nothing but good things for your garden. I know I'm a good grower, I also know better growers. At the end of the day I just love growing
> 
> ETA how are those panels? Did you use an HPS before?


Please don't get me started on HPS...or MH. I have brand new Hortis just sitting ATM. One of my panels cover a max of 2'x3' at 155 watts. No wasted spectrum, heat, noise, or reflection loss. I tried them months ago for a week, and bleached the fuck out of my seedlings. I didn't have time to waste by learning them so I put em away. I did my research on distance from canopy and I was only of by 2' duuurrrrr


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey I'm no doubter. I played around with some cheap Chinese panels for veg and was impressed, I'm just wondering how good the higher end models are. I think they will be the future at some point. I don't know and won't argue if they are there yet. I just know from literature what draw backs they can suffer from. I also know everyday we advance so, yea.. 

What those set you back if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## D619 (Jan 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Dude both those strains are suppose to be amazing and I can vouch for one, I fucking love my blueberry hill. And I've barely dug into the pack. I have no idea what other shit could be in there. And out of all the bodhi I've grown everyone asks me for her. Not with ssdd. They love them but just want the Blueberry Hill. These are some serious heads too
> 
> Besides no trading on here and you will have a couple more chances to get your hands on it


I have 2 packs, that is why. Thanks for the heads up, delete. Also not sure if it was mention on here or not, but Green Dot Labs started a killer thread on Bodhi Gear, Che k it out!


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 22, 2014)

Who? Where? Link? I am not familiar


----------



## tree king (Jan 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Dude both those strains are suppose to be amazing and I can vouch for one, I fucking love my blueberry hill. And I've barely dug into the pack. I have no idea what other shit could be in there. And out of all the bodhi I've grown everyone asks me for her. Not with ssdd. They love them but just want the Blueberry Hill. These are some serious heads too
> 
> Besides no trading on here and you will have a couple more chances to get your hands on it


thats real good to know i just got a pack of blueberry hill as a freebie from seedsman


----------



## D619 (Jan 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Who? Where? Link? I am not familiar


Sorry, ICMag, I haven't figure out how to post a link from IPhone.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Hey I'm no doubter. I played around with some cheap Chinese panels for veg and was impressed, I'm just wondering how good the higher end models are. I think they will be the future at some point. I don't know and won't argue if they are there yet. I just know from literature what draw backs they can suffer from. I also know everyday we advance so, yea..
> 
> What those set you back if you don't mind me asking?


The same amount a reflector, ducting, exhaust, bulb, heat control, electric usage will cost ya in long run. I paid almost a grand for two panels that'll cover a 3x4. I flower with a bare vert 860w CMH. I'm also interested in making my own panels for around 2-300 a piece with high end diodes. Lighting is important food, so I give em the best above and below.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jan 23, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't know any of those people...I also don't know anyone that drinks alcohol-free boubon and never grokked the point. My idea of good daytime smoke is an aches and pains soother w/o the drowsiness while bending the universe to the precise angle I like best. Part of that is also good taste.
> 
> Who doesn't prefer Heineken over Blue Ribbon, though each have equal alcohol? Smoking something that taste's awful because it's potent suggests that only crap tasting strains pack a legitimate punch. I know that's not the case, and am grateful I don't have to endure the putridness of say...most anything herijuana...to get an effective dose of relief. That's really all I'm saying - that it's not a _this or that _choice. It's this _and _&#8203;that.


 I know this is a Bodhi thread, I just had to agree with Amos. I am currently stuck with several jars of a Herrijuana x Williams Wonder cross. 
It is strong, but tastes like rubbing alcohol and grass. A couple of the jars are three weeks old and the smell and taste are still terrible.
One of my SSDD is at day 63 today, so I'm hoping for a chop soon, and maybe in a couple weeks I can stop sucking down that cough syrup tasting Herri cross! 
Damn trichs are still sitting at 50% cloudy with little or no amber.


----------



## lilroach (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm running into the whole taste thing myself. While Mataro Blue is a strong strain, and has amazing bag appeal, the smell and taste are like smoking clove cigarettes. It just doesn't smell and taste like good weed. I'm sitting on a ton of this weed and when given a choice between a more familiar smelling strain and this, my friends and customers always pick the other strain. I guess it's the blueberry part of the strain.

Thankfully, the longer they're curing, the more sweeter the weed is becoming.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 23, 2014)

I bet blood orange is gonna be real nice for the palate . What's the SSDD taste like?


----------



## Clankie (Jan 23, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I know this is a Bodhi thread, I just had to agree with Amos. I am currently stuck with several jars of a Herrijuana x Williams Wonder cross.
> It is strong, but tastes like rubbing alcohol and grass. A couple of the jars are three weeks old and the smell and taste are still terrible.
> One of my SSDD is at day 63 today, so I'm hoping for a chop soon, and maybe in a couple weeks I can stop sucking down that cough syrup tasting Herri cross!
> Damn trichs are still sitting at 50% cloudy with little or no amber.



I've never had a heri cross like that. I've done both the KO Kush f4 from Sannie and Anesthesia from Breeder's Choice, and I liked the taste of both quite a bit. KO Kush was very similar to Bubba but with an added dark roast coffee taste, and Anesthesia was a bold, dark, earthy, very old school taste. The KO probably had an overall more pleasing taste, while the anesthesia was stronger in effect (my keeper tested at 25.4% THC). They do not have many/any influences from the lighter tastes, but I certainly wouldn't call them putrid.



TonightYou said:


> See I love pine, chem, fuel, funk, berries, fruit, shit skunk, floral, sandlewood. Really I hate bland or hay and grass smelling


I've usually found hay/grass taste to come from less than optimal drying/curing conditions; I suppose it could be possible with exceptionally poor genetics, but I've never actually seen herb that was treated right come out like that, and I've never grown anything that I would describe as hay or grassy, and as a Colorado boy I am pretty familiar with those smells.



tree king said:


> thanks but i would never grow pure sour d. the flower time is too long and its kinda finicky. i want a cross though this is why ive been beggin bodhi to make a sour d cross but he wont make one. i need cuts that finish under 70 days. preferably 65


You know, other than the snow lotus x sour mix packs that got sent out for freebies for a while, or Instant Karma (bubba x sour d ibl) or Instant Karma crosses. Or the House of Funk cross made with Bodhi's snow lotus male. Or the ECSD x Appy released by Workingman's Dank using the same Appy male that Bodhi used. 



Amos Otis said:


> I don't know any of those people...I also don't know anyone that drinks alcohol-free boubon and never grokked the point. My idea of good daytime smoke is an aches and pains soother w/o the drowsiness while bending the universe to the precise angle I like best. Part of that is also good taste.
> 
> Who doesn't prefer Heineken over Blue Ribbon, though each have equal alcohol? Smoking something that taste's awful because it's potent suggests that only crap tasting strains pack a legitimate punch. I know that's not the case, and am grateful I don't have to endure the putridness of say...most anything herijuana...to get an effective dose of relief. That's really all I'm saying - that it's not a _this or that _choice. It's this _and _&#8203;that.


The only thing I've ever grown that I found unpalatable was the Corleone Kush from tCC, which I found an oddly bad combination of lemon pledge OG and the classic bubba kushiness. I dunno if I'm the only one, but it just didn't seem like something I wanted to smoke. I always find unflushed weed, soil or hydro, unpalatable; and I can tell in one hit if it was nute pushed until chop or not. And there's such a thing as alcohol free bourbon? That is somehow terrifying, offensive, and absolutely the gag gift I will give my dad for christmas next year.



Great Lemon Skunk said:


> Hey guys i just placed an order with alibongo and got 2 free bodhi snow queen seed ive looked an cant find much anyone got any info on this strain?


Snow Queen = Pinequeen (Sonic Seeds) x Snow Lotus I saw someone killing with it on seeddepot when that was a thing, but I don't remember who it was.



RedCarpetMatches said:


> EWW...YUCK...that's why I hate hydro, chem grown, or any too piney anything. YACK!!! Sorry...just my opinion. I like the fruity berry, lemon, hash, sweet earthy types...


I fail to see what hydro/synthetics have to do with your argument? Perhaps you have just had poorly grown hydro product? Here everyone always assumes my herb is soil/organic because of how it tastes (and the way they've been brainwashed into thinking that soil/organics always taste better) but I've been using mostly the same hydro/organics nutrients for 6 years, and know how to grow good tasting plants. I use an extremely comprehensive blend, don't use any of those silly flavor enhancers and instead use my own hydro friendly molasses formulation, and I will always, ALWAYS put my buds up against soil/organics in terms of taste/smell/effect. 



DustyNugs said:


> Still haven't even cracked a Bodhi bean, but revisiting this thread has turned me into a believer. After receiving my Seedsman order yesterday, I now have Blood Orange, Blueberry Hill, Tiger's milk, Silver Mountain, SSDD, and Lucky Charms... Ordered the last pack of Appalachian Thunderfuck and second to last pack of Golden Triangle last night, can't beat a free pack...
> 
> I look forward to sharing my experience whenever I get everything up and running this year. Thanks for all of you posting pics and grow/smoke reports.
> 
> - Dusty


Sounds like someone's going to have a busy year. 



For all: I tested the strain Elphinstone for Bodhi last year, and it is going to be available soon, starting at holistic nursery. If you like massive yields of citrus chem buds with a happy, laughing, social, sativa high, this is a good strain for that. I found 2/5 female phenotypes that would qualify as exceptionally high yielding. However, all phenotypes stretch for 2-3 weeks after the introduction of 12/12, and will generally bloom for a 10-11 week period. This plant yields as well as the old Sweet Skunk clone I used to have, easily putting out 4+ ounces per plant; on the tables where I achieved these yields I am running two 600s to illuminate 18 plants, and got approx. 13 oz of top shelf flower from three plants, as well as a couple zips of lower branch stuff for extraction.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2014)

lilroach said:


> I'm running into the whole taste thing myself. While Mataro Blue is a strong strain, and has amazing bag appeal, the smell and taste are like smoking clove cigarettes. It just doesn't smell and taste like good weed. I'm sitting on a ton of this weed and when given a choice between a more familiar smelling strain and this, my friends and customers always pick the other strain. I guess it's the blueberry part of the strain.
> 
> Thankfully, the longer they're curing, the more sweeter the weed is becoming.


I wonder how many Mataro Blue beans you were resposible for selling.....I was almost one - had it in my cart, in fact because of your repeated high praise. Not ragging on you, I swear...just noting the irony.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 23, 2014)

Clankie said:


> I fail to see what hydro/synthetics have to do with your argument? Perhaps you have just had poorly grown hydro product? Here everyone always assumes my herb is soil/organic because of how it tastes (and the way they've been brainwashed into thinking that soil/organics always taste better) but I've been using mostly the same hydro/organics nutrients for 6 years, and know how to grow good tasting plants. I use an extremely comprehensive blend, don't use any of those silly flavor enhancers and instead use my own hydro friendly molasses formulation, and I will always, ALWAYS put my buds up against soil/organics in terms of taste/smell/effect.


I stated it was 'just my opinion'. Truly sorry if I offended anyone...to each his own. I've had many strains grown many ways, and organics wins hands down *IMO*. I believe in bringing the best out of strains, think that's why many top breeders say "grow in organics for best taste". I just visited a friend in CO, who's been doing DWC for 20+ years, and we tested samples from his dro and his simple organics recipe I gave him to try. Samples came from same mom. Difference was subtle but noticeable. Then again, I have a very picky palate....that's why I do the cooking  Someone else prob wouldn't taste the diff. Aren't Bodhi strains grown in organics? Please send me samples and I'll be glad to try 

Anyway, I'm very open to the idea of a true organic hydro!!! That's why I'm running a mostly coco mix now...trying to get the best of both worlds (being growth and taste).


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 23, 2014)

I've found that yes, most of the time a hay or grassy tasting/smelling strain is from a shitty cure and dry. But I've also had properly dried and cured shit tasting hay. Sometimes it's the genetics. 


With regards to what SSDD tastes and smells like, I've got two keepers. The first smells like candy and has a very sweet taste to it. She is delicious to say the least. Now the other SSDD I'm keeping has a creamy, Blueberry - esque Muffin Smell And Taste To Her. The high/effect are the same. Very relaxing, don't give a fuck evening smoke. Was a very good pain relieving strain to boot.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2014)

Clankie said:


> I've never had a heri cross like that. I've done both the KO Kush f4 from Sannie and Anesthesia from Breeder's Choice, and I liked the taste of both quite a bit. KO Kush was very similar to Bubba but with an added dark roast coffee taste, and Anesthesia was a bold, dark, earthy, very old school taste. The KO probably had an overall more pleasing taste, while the anesthesia was stronger in effect (my keeper tested at 25.4% THC). They do not have many/any influences from the lighter tastes, but I certainly wouldn't call them putrid.
> 
> 
> I always find unflushed weed, soil or hydro, unpalatable; and I can tell in one hit if it was nute pushed until chop or not. And there's such a thing as alcohol free bourbon?
> ...


I edited to reply to a couple of your points. In reverse order. I almost replied to Red about his hydro complaint in the same fashion. I do DWC, and found long ago that a minimum 10 day flush is essential for taste and good burn. I'd like to know more about your molasses formula.

These are the herijuana strains I've sampled: fem Herijuana and Extrema [Sannies], Ronnie James Dio [MotaRebel], Williams Wonder/Herijuana [MotaRebel-Woodhorse]. Also had an 0 for 10 on germ from heriberry [woodhorse] and never bothered to try the replacements.

The best [of the worst] is the WW/heri [potency/late night effect]. The taste has mellowed a bit from 10 weeks in a jar, but still......Ronnie James was the best[of the worst] flavor, but the potency was, like the fem Heri, no more than a C, which pi$$es me off because of the sales hype. Extrema was a B- buzz with an even worse taste than all the rest. The people that got some either of the Sannies specifically asked for something else, but that's a very small sample.

All that said, I can't stand Mountain Dew, and millions love it, so I allow that not everyone loves fruits and berries and not everyone hates pine and rotten pine. The alcohol free Bourbon? Just making a more emphatic point than O'Douhls [sic]. Cheers.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm not knocking DWC guys/gals!!! I'm just saying I like knowing 'exactly' what's in my smoke and *to me*, it simply tastes better to my extremely picky palate. Bottles and synthetics...been there done that. 

Peace, and at least we have Bhodi in common.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 23, 2014)

Yea not to derail, but nutes are nutes and you can overdo it. Taste comes from a proper dry and cure. People claiming flushes makes a difference should really try and find science behind the claim. Most of the time it's the bias of wanting to see and believe something we did makes the difference and misattributing x causing y. 

I once had someone who's been growing longer than I have sample my wares and said "wow, taste great you must Have done a two week flush". Yes I don't flush unless I get lockout from not paying attention to my feeding frequency. The flushing for taste myth needs to go the way of the dodo with the same wives tales of hanging plants for resin dripping and putting orange peels in curing jars.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 23, 2014)

What's flushing?!?! What does it do? If you grow a plant for months in synth, do you think you can just flush out its chems in days!? Bottled is synth...even if it says '100% organic'. Has anyone here tried buds grown in real living thriving soil, 'cooked' amendments in there soil mix, amendments readily available for the microbes in soil...that team with the plant for* all *of its needs, watered with a freshly brewed kelp/alfalfa/compost/seed sprout tea, or no pest prob run due to my immune healthy strong ass plant that you need a pipe wrench to super crop? Does anyone here have a worm bin? *Nothing* beats vermicompost!!! My SSDD male smelled as good as any plant I've grown! His balls smelled 'fruit of the loins'  Pictures and yield don't say anything for taste. I am biased now because I've tried hydro, bottles, 'organics', and real living soil with a real spectrum. Can't knock it till ya try it, and boy have I tried a lot. 

Really sorry for the mood switching rant, but that ugly "f" word really lights a fire under my hemroids. I feel sorry for derailing this thread momentarily. Please PM me if there's something you want to debate, learn, or school me on.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 23, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> What's flushing?!?! What does it do? If you grow a plant for months in synth, do you think you can just flush out its chems in days!? Bottled is synth...even if it says '100% organic'. Has anyone here tried buds grown in real living thriving soil, 'cooked' amendments in there soil mix, amendments readily available for the microbes in soil...that team with the plant for* all *of its needs, watered with a freshly brewed kelp/alfalfa/compost/seed sprout tea, or no pest prob run due to my immune healthy strong ass plant that you need a pipe wrench to super crop? Does anyone here have a worm bin? *Nothing* beats vermicompost!!! My SSDD male smelled as good as any plant I've grown! His balls smelled 'fruit of the loins'  Pictures and yield don't say anything for taste. I am biased now because I've tried hydro, bottles, 'organics', and real living soil with a real spectrum. Can't knock it till ya try it, and boy have I tried a lot.
> 
> Really sorry for the mood switching rant, but that ugly "f" word really lights a fire under my hemroids. I feel sorry for derailing this thread momentarily. Please PM me if there's something you want to debate, learn, or school me on.


I tried getting a organic setup indoors worm bin and all. My apartment is simply too small to have the space I need to properly prepare soil mixtures and what not. Plus I can't be hauling up a bunch of shit plus waiting to meet the demands of my garden. I would totally be doing organic route if I had the space and time like I use to with my outdoor garden back when I was in a home. I'd much rather go the organic route again, but it's simply too much work to fit my space and current life circumstances of working full time, writing a thesis, and doing an internship with my fucked up spine.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 23, 2014)

Anyone grown both SSDD and Lucky Charms, and if so which did you prefer and why?

Thanks


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I'm not knocking DWC guys/gals!!!


Are you sure? 

_EWW...YUCK...that's why I hate hydro,

_
​







RedCarpetMatches said:


> What's flushing?!?! What does it do? If you grow a plant for months in synth, do you think you can just flush out its chems in days!? Bottled is synth...even if it says '100% organic'. Has anyone here tried buds grown in real living thriving soil, 'cooked' amendments in there soil mix, amendments readily available for the microbes in soil...that team with the plant for* all *of its needs, watered with a freshly brewed kelp/alfalfa/compost/seed sprout tea, or no pest prob run due to my immune healthy strong ass plant that you need a pipe wrench to super crop? Does anyone here have a worm bin? *Nothing* beats vermicompost!!! My SSDD male smelled as good as any plant I've grown! His balls smelled 'fruit of the loins'  Pictures and yield don't say anything for taste. I am biased now because I've tried hydro, bottles, 'organics', and real living soil with a real spectrum. Can't knock it till ya try it, and boy have I tried a lot.
> 
> Really sorry for the mood switching rant, but that ugly "f" word really lights a fire under my hemroids. I feel sorry for derailing this thread momentarily. Please PM me if there's something you want to debate, learn, or school me on.


 I'm going to be address your rant in a frank way with no insults intended regardless of how it may sound.

Personally, I could care less _if _you are one with the marijuana plant, and in fact lived a past life as ganja with 10 foot roots dug into a cliff in Jamaica, mon. I seriously doubt it, however. But I'm not going to rant about how you go about your business if it's not how I go about it> So why do you?

If you ever see me make a declaritive statement that _my _approach to filling my cupboards if _the _best way of doing things, feel free to cry BS. I'm fairly certain Clankie never stated his weed tastes better than yours, and I know I didn't. That's sounds a little too 6th grade to me, if I could actually remember 6th grade. All these blowhards having to prove themselves to internet avatars is sort of silly to me; what do you think?

I recall just a couple of days ago someone declining your invitation for a 'grow off', or some such, saying they weren't into competition. What's with you. Ya wanna arm wrestle after?

If you in fact ran DWC as you said, and ran your reservoir with nutes up to harvest, you'd need a torch per toke and your 'ash' would be a hard ball of charoal insted a an evenly burning white ash. Why don't you know that?

Last thing: there's only one of us in this discussion that cares about impressing avatars with their skill level, vast knowledge and 'picky palate'. You have a wom bin? Wow - how impressive! 

To end _my _rant, I have no plans to enter any cannabis cups again this year. Really. I swear. But a mostly no fuss no guess no dirt no pest method of supplying good quality meds - im my opinion, not yours Paula Deen - suits me just fine. I'm a lot better at it than years ago, and some is because of information I picked up from some pretty cool people on sites like this one. And even informitive pricks occasionally pass along something helpful. Be sure to keep us posted on the 12/12fs BOs. 

And just to demonstrate no hard feelings here - _you da man, RedCarpetMatches !!_


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2014)

^ screw the typos.

What's going on in the world of Bodhi? Goji clones in the middle @ day 10 12/12, just to get back on topic.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 23, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> _EWW...YUCK...that's why I hate hydro,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the bluntness! I like it rough. I was going to delete that last PMS bad day comment, but couldn't. Since we're on the subject...I just don't understand buying great (can't wait to see) genetics, only to not grow it for the best taste. My picky taste is a curse in some cases...she wonders why I don't go down on her more often. The grow off was a joke...not a good one. I didn't choose my flushing words wisely during my moody post. It's pointless in soil. In DWC it's a must. Dro taste is always 'crispy', minty, and Newport like no matter the strain or grower IME. Is that just me and my taste? I think it doesn't do the strains justice. Every DWC grower that I know, and when I ran it, flushed with plain water 7-10 days. Is that the reason for menthol like hints? I still have some of the equipment in case I wanted to give it another go. Like I said before, I'm very open minded. 

PS I'd whoop you in arm wrestling.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 23, 2014)

Anyway we can get this thread re-focused on Bodhi related topics? Lol.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 23, 2014)

Not to defend red (I would never do that), but here's how I see the whole organic vs synthetic nutrient thing .....

I am 100% certain that some very kick ass buds can be cropped using synthetics. I grew for years using bottled nutrients and I was mostly pleased with the results. If we step back and understand what's at play, and how the plant is deriving it's micro/macro uptake then what he's saying might make some sense. When you grow organically you are loading the soil with organic inputs before a plant ever hits the dirt, and providing the soil is well inoculated the plant (in conjunction with the billions of microbes in the medium) decides what it needs, and when it needs it. The plant is 100% in charge. Using synthetics the grower is in charge. You completely skip the soil food web, and instead have to determine how much of what and when to satisfy the plants needs. IMO, it takes a very experienced grower several rounds working with a particular strain to dial in the specific needs of said plant. At that point, perhaps a good gardener can come close to realizing the plants full genetic potential ...... but up until that point it's strictly guess work. A nutrient manufacturers feeding chart is just a ball-park guess at what that specific plant may need.

So, IMO, when you leave the plant and soil food web in charge you are pretty much going to realize the full genetic potential of any plant right from jump street. With synthetics it can be done, but it takes some time and a good eye.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 23, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> Anyway we can get this thread re-focused on Bodhi related topics? Lol.


I accidentally pollinated the tops of my much bigger female SSDD, and not the smaller girl ;( At least I'll hit the genetic lottery. Now if I can only get her clone to root damn it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Not to defend red (I would never do that), but here's how I see the whole organic vs synthetic nutrient thing .....
> 
> I am 100% certain that some very kick ass buds can be cropped using synthetics. I grew for years using bottled nutrients and I was mostly pleased with the results. If we step back and understand what's at play, and how the plant is deriving it's micro/macro uptake then what he's saying might make some sense. When you grow organically you are loading the soil with organic inputs before a plant ever hits the dirt, and providing the soil is well inoculated the plant (in conjunction with the billions of microbes in the medium) decides what it needs, and when it needs it. The plant is 100% in charge. Using synthetics the grower is in charge. You completely skip the soil food web, and instead have to determine how much of what and when to satisfy the plants needs. IMO, it takes a very experienced grower several rounds working with a particular strain to dial in the specific needs of said plant. At that point, perhaps a good gardener can come close to realizing the plants full genetic potential ...... but up until that point it's strictly guess work. A nutrient manufacturers feeding chart is just a ball-park guess at what that specific plant may need.
> 
> So, IMO, when you leave the plant and soil food web in charge you are pretty much going to realize the full genetic potential of any plant right from jump street. With synthetics it can be done, but it takes some time and a good eye.


Okay....maybe I need to put it another way. 

I've known many women..........[wait for it].....and I've known many that were almost chef quality cooks. I'll use spaghetti sauce to illustrate: these chef-like women used only fresh vegetables picked at the height of ripeness, choice cuts of meat, several spices in combinations calculaters cannot compute....cooked for hours, simmered for a couple more hours......stirring and tasting all thru the process, adding a little this or that along the way as their expert taste buds indicated.

When finally poured on the pasta, there was no denying - more often than not, it was awesome. I ate, enjoyed, and was satisfied. 

When I make spaghetti, the sauce comes from a jar - hey, I've got class! - no cans for me. It heats up in about 10 minutes, which is about as long as the pasta takes to cook. Grill some store bought garlic bread, open a bag'o'salad', and dinner is on is 15 minutes or less. No kelp, no worms, no....oh, wait, that's another recipe. And it's a good meal. But even better: for the work I put into it, it's a damm fine meal. I'd bet most of you with less fine tuned palates couldn't tell a lot, if any, difference in my 'recipe' and these pseudo-chef babes - but I never told any of them that until I was ready to....you know....eat somewhere else.

And when I eat my own cooking, it's most often tasty and satifying....there's more of it....and the effort is far less both physically, but more importantly, mentally. And that's where I'm coming from. You can follow that thought from gourmet cooking to most things in my world. Real good w/ little effort and mental gymnastics > the 'best I've ever had' complete w/ worms and kelp and such.

The glorious thing, doncha know, is if we all _think _we're enjoying our crops, we probably are.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 23, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Thanks for the bluntness! I like it rough. I was going to delete that last PMS bad day comment, but couldn't. Since we're on the subject...I just don't understand buying great (can't wait to see) genetics, only to not grow it for the best taste. My picky taste is a curse in some cases...she wonders why I don't go down on her more often. The grow off was a joke...not a good one. I didn't choose my flushing words wisely during my moody post. It's pointless in soil. In DWC it's a must. Dro taste is always 'crispy', minty, and Newport like no matter the strain or grower IME. Is that just me and my taste? I think it doesn't do the strains justice. Every DWC grower that I know, and when I ran it, flushed with plain water 7-10 days. Is that the reason for menthol like hints? I still have some of the equipment in case I wanted to give it another go. Like I said before, I'm very open minded.
> 
> PS I'd whoop you in arm wrestling.


It's just you and your taste. I can bet dollars to donuts you couldn't pick out of a line up how a properly dried and cured bud was grow. I've smoked so much bud from so many different growers with different styles. If it's done right, it's done right. I think it's just you having a personal bias. 

Anyways. Back to the bodhi. Chopping two superstitious tomorrow. Excited.


Edited to add the food Web is important in certain mediums and even with synthetic fertilizer plays a role. Studies have shown that synthetic fertilizers don't destroy all micro organisms, contrary to popular myth


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I just don't understand buying great (can't wait to see) genetics, only to not grow it for the best taste.
> 
> Dro taste is always 'crispy', minty, and Newport like no matter the strain or grower IME. Is that just me and my taste?


Because good genetics trump crap when brought to healthy maturity regardless of medium and method. 

Crispy, minty, and Newport? That applies to nothing in my pantry, not even the frowned upon heri and her kin. You must have been really fkkking something up, is all I can guess.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey on the bay does bodhi give freebies with packs you purchase?

I am hesitant to buyout anything because the bank transfer thingy scares me. I'm really careful about stuff like that and mailing money just seems confusing and complicated.

Seedsman bluberryhill looks so good to me but I can't afford 160 dollar seed purchase right now.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 23, 2014)

I prefer Bud Lite over PBare...
Looks like 12/12fs doesn't bother Bodhi gear so far. Here's my heffer, 6 days after showing, which I prefer over the skinny girls. Supercropped, topped, and knocked up. She likes being treated like worm shit.


----------



## D619 (Jan 23, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Okay....maybe I need to put it another way.
> 
> I've known many women..........[wait for it].....and I've known many that were almost chef quality cooks. I'll use spaghetti sauce to illustrate: these chef-like women used only fresh vegetables picked at the height of ripeness, choice cuts of meat, several spices in combinations calculaters cannot compute....cooked for hours, simmered for a couple more hours......stirring and tasting all thru the process, adding a little this or that along the way as their expert taste buds indicated.
> 
> ...


Based this analogy organic soil grown is far more satisfying then bottled nutes? Sorry but I can tell a huge difference in taste between a well made tomato sauce over any sauce in a jar. Now I enjoy cooking, and the added time from making sauces from scratch gets well received, far more than if I threw a jar of sauce over pasta. Nonetheless, to each his own. I can say most of the stuff I've tried from my local dispenaries is mediocre, kind of like sauce in a jar. .

That being said, I like both methods of growing, and in this incident it really comes down to the chef in how it turns out. My concern when buying from dispensaries, you do not know what pesticides and poisons have been used and maybe the cause of occasionally being sick from smoking this crap. And that's why I grow my own Meds now from seeds, bodhi seeds that is ... Plus every clone I've bought comes with some damn type of infestation, and broadmites being the worse of the bunch. Love this thread and everyone who contributes. 

Cheers!


----------



## lilroach (Jan 23, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I wonder how many Mataro Blue beans you were resposible for selling.....I was almost one - had it in my cart, in fact because of your repeated high praise. Not ragging on you, I swear...just noting the irony.


I still stand behind Mataro Blue and recommend it to anyone. My wife and I cannot get through a 1/2 a joint before being totally ripped. The buds are dense as hell, and the plant is an amazing yielder. I have grown other "fruity" plants that have taste different than none-fruit weed.....the point I'm was making is that the weed doesn't taste like "regular" weed....not bad tasting weed.

Thank you for at least considering Mataro Blue.....if you do end up ordering it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 23, 2014)

I am a fan of farms markets. Haven't been to one in a while as I have no need, but if a grower can answer questions about their wares satisfactory, I'm a happy customer. Plus I love deals and haggling. And buy bulk.
 
Dispensaries on the other hand are over priced, of questionable quality and disconnected from the actual process. Just fancy middle men drug dealers really. Eh have no need. Not a fan of questionable clones and yes broad mites are the goddamn devil. 

Eta and they really take advantage of growers from a financial standpoint. It isn't hard finding people wanting excellent cannabis.


----------



## lilroach (Jan 23, 2014)

I talked to a friend of mine in Colorado and he told me that most of the growers he knows have stepped up the quality of their buds to keep their customer base. Prices haven't changed as of yet as the pot stores are getting $400 a zip. I find it interesting how legal weed will change or not change the pot culture.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 23, 2014)

lilroach said:


> I talked to a friend of mine in Colorado and he told me that most of the growers he knows have stepped up the quality of their buds to keep their customer base. Prices haven't changed as of yet as the pot stores are getting $400 a zip. I find it interesting how legal weed will change or not change the pot culture.


Hey there ol buddy ol pal! What's up doc. I think it's best to be in an illegal state  My legal buddy busts his ass 60+ hours a weak for chump change, and he still has to buy the smoke!!! WTF throw a dog a nug...shit!!! All they do is go home and set up shop on the side. This country's fucked up.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 23, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Okay....maybe I need to put it another way.
> 
> I've known many women..........[wait for it].....and I've known many that were almost chef quality cooks. I'll use spaghetti sauce to illustrate: these chef-like women used only fresh vegetables picked at the height of ripeness, choice cuts of meat, several spices in combinations calculaters cannot compute....cooked for hours, simmered for a couple more hours......stirring and tasting all thru the process, adding a little this or that along the way as their expert taste buds indicated.
> 
> ...


This would make sense if you didn't have it backwards. I cannot imagine a simpler way to grow than the LOS way. Get your soil mix jacked and water for 12 weeks... Opposed to chemmy ferts where it is pH and PPM at EVERY water. Constantly spending money, having to tweak feeds as plants grow etc. Living soil the plant is in control. Perfect health with so little effort. Once you add blumats there is nothing much to do you don't even water any more.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jan 23, 2014)

lilroach said:


> I talked to a friend of mine in Colorado and he told me that most of the growers he knows have stepped up the quality of their buds to keep their customer base. Prices haven't changed as of yet as the pot stores are getting $400 a zip. I find it interesting how legal weed will change or not change the pot culture.


 Had a friend go to the recreational shop a couple days ago.
After the twenty minute wait, the security screening... and the introduction to his "Bud-tender", he left the proud owner of some Kush I can't remember the name of, for $60 an 1/8th.

Yeh, they have mids for $200 - $250 a zip...before tax. 
After tax, the ounce costs $325. Top shelf after tax can run up to $400. 
Every plant grown for licensed shops has a tracker attached at the base, and is tracked from grow to sale, and logged on it's journey the entire way.
If a person can grow top shelf and stay ahead of them, there may be a small slice left in that billion dollar pie.


----------



## lilroach (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd love to be in the grow equipment business in Colorado. They have to be making a killing.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2014)

LOS is the way of the future for my growing needs! Why well im tired of supporting everybody elses pockets with my
cash, plain and simple.


----------



## tree king (Jan 24, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> LOS is the way of the future for my growing needs! Why well im tired of supporting everybody elses pockets with my
> cash, plain and simple.


hellraizer at which week in flower does the dirty sock smell kick in?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 24, 2014)

tree king said:


> hellraizer at which week in flower does the dirty sock smell kick in?


If you dont smell it by the 5th week you dont have that phenol

all my test data went down with the tsd ship  im now keeping a ledger of all my tests cause
il be dammed if i loose all that data again!


----------



## tree king (Jan 24, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> If you dont smell it by the 5th week you dont have that phenol
> 
> all my test data went down with the tsd ship  im now keeping a ledger of all my tests cause
> il be dammed if i loose all that data again!


yeah that sucks about the data. thanks hellraizer can't wait to start this grow i got enough seeds this pheno gotta pop up


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 24, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> Had a friend go to the recreational shop a couple days ago.
> After the twenty minute wait, the security screening... and the introduction to his "Bud-tender", he left the proud owner of some Kush I can't remember the name of, for $60 an 1/8th.
> 
> Yeh, they have mids for $200 - $250 a zip...before tax.
> ...


Those prices are fucked. I'd still be growing. Shit it costs me about $1.20 a plant in fertilizers start to finish, a ten week strain counting electrical for 8 plants is about $70 include veg time [45 days or so, fans, and hps+florescent] depending on how long I veg and flower.) And medium cost is about $3.33 for 8 plants . Writing that makes me want to lower that cost. So for ($1.20 + $8.50 + 3.33= ) $13.01 a plant. A plant which will yield at least 2-3 ounces of high quality bud. Let's be honest, companies would kill for that margin. And I can let mine go for $200-280 an ounce all day, and still have smoke for me until the next plants come along. All equipment paid for in my grow. The margins there work just keep out the fucking middle men.

I'm taking down those superstitious tonight. I'll post some pictures of the gals


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 24, 2014)

Gunnin for strange love...


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 24, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> Gunnin for strange love...


What's strange love?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 24, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> LOS is the way of the future for my growing needs! Why well im tired of supporting everybody elses pockets with my
> cash, plain and simple.


Thank you. Simple and to the point. Plus the best taste  LED is also the future. That'll save a bit on the electric...solar panels are next. 

Lilroach, 

That Montaro would taste much better if you take that Ocean Forrest and not kill the microbes with synth. Use just good water and top dress when noticing a deficiency. Just try it on one.

I can't wait to see those superstitious pics!!! I haven't heard to many good things about the potency...any truth to this? I have 6 popping now. Is there a special pheno? Thanks for any answers.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 24, 2014)

Well I may have to walk back a bit on my initial assessment on superstitious. I've got four on flower. The first one was meh as far as bodhi goes, it was still better than any Dutch I've had in my garden.

Had a taste of number 2 yesterday, still needs a cure but a nice lemon taste and smell. Numbers 3 and 4 come down tonight.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 24, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Well I may have to walk back a bit on my initial assessment on superstitious. I've got four on flower. The first one was meh as far as bodhi goes, it was still better than any Dutch I've had in my garden.
> 
> Had a taste of number 2 yesterday, still needs a cure but a nice lemon taste and smell. Numbers 3 and 4 come down tonight.


Did you just say lemon!!! Is she a big eater or fussy? Respond well to training? Any pre game would be appreciated.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 24, 2014)

Responds very well to topping. Multiple dominate branches. She only stretched about .25 to .5 from flowering height. She is done at 9 weeks, the one I'm curing now I took early as she was being a pain. Light to normal feeding. Don't push the nutes or you will burn her, I burnt one a bit when I didn't realise I already fed her.they are all very uniform.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> This would make sense if you didn't have it backwards. I cannot imagine a simpler way to grow than the LOS way. Get your soil mix jacked and water for 12 weeks... Opposed to chemmy ferts where it is pH and PPM at EVERY water. Constantly spending money, having to tweak feeds as plants grow etc. Living soil the plant is in control. Perfect health with so little effort. Once you add blumats there is nothing much to do you don't even water any more.


If you say so, I'm happy for you. This looks .....like something I'll never do:

*Living organic soil from start through recycling*
[HR][/HR]Quote:

Here's the base mix I suggest to all humans in dry US gallons..

3 to 4 gallons regular peat moss with no additives...no need for fancy packages...(if the topsoil,compost,EWC in the recipe look like they might be muddy...use 4 gallons,if not use 3...or adjust accordingly)
1 gallon HIGH quality earthworm castings
1 gallon local HIGH quality topsoil screened for this potting mix
2 or more gallons small and/or medium sized pumice,perlite,or lava rock...consistencies vary,adjust accordingly.
1 gallon vermiculite
2 gallons coco husk..rinsed well and fully hydrated
1 gallon leaf litter or forest duff..screened for this potting mix
1 gallon HIGH quality compost
1/2 gallon screened clay or bentonite

1/2 cup this 3 part lime mix based off Steve Soloman's 3 -way lime mix..adjusted by Coot a few years ago.....for the peat moss..and a continued supply of mag,cal,and sulfur as you recycle. 

Since the start of this thread we have since determined that dolomite is not necessary,but this lime mix still works for the peat moss ph regardless.

1 part powdered dolomite lime
1 part agricultural gypsum
2 parts powdered oyster shell

These dried commercially available amendments...

2 cups crab shell meal
4 cups acadian kelp meal 
4 cups fish meal OR N. bat guano
4 cups fish bone meal
1 cup sul-po-mag...aka langbeinite
2 cups neem seed meal..or karanja seed meal
1 cup alfalfa

Mix all ingredients together WELL....then fill your pots with the dry and mixed base mix.

Now make enough Aerated Compost Tea following Microbe Man's instructions to saturate the mix in each pot until it is thoroughly moist.

Let this sit undisturbed for at least 3 to 4 weeks before planting.

Now...

..considering the type of cannabis grown,this will be fine as a water only,no ph'ing,no flush beginning organic soil mix INTENDED for recycling....there may be a need to topdress or supply another ACT in mid-flower..type of cannabis depending.

Some types of cannabis have larger root networks and can utilize more from the soil,some types are more sensitive to certain un-composted amendments like alfalfa and fish meal...but 3 or more weeks allowing this mix to 'cook' which actually means composting or breaking down of organic materials. This should be fine for almost anything considering you have assembled the components according to the variables of your material.

If you feel that 3 weeks may be pushing it before transplanting fresh cuts into....ease your mind and let it sit for 4 or more weeks..just make sure it remains moist. Moisture is critical for the microbial processing of organic matter.

If you lack one or more of the ingredients,look for suitable replacements...most replacements are fine. 

I will talk more about re-amending as the thread progresses.








_Somehow...a capfull of dynagrow per gallon of water seems a lot easier. But I am ecstatic for your happiness. Really...to each their own...you can always mail me some bud if you're dying to convince me. _


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 24, 2014)

That's what organic people don't get. Many of us don't have the time nor space. Outdoors, organics makes sense to me, but all this prepping and waiting... I got no time for this shit.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 24, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> What's strange love?


Strange love = gsc forum cut x instant karma


----------



## Clankie (Jan 24, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Lilroach,
> 
> That Montaro would taste much better if you take that Ocean Forrest and not kill the microbes with synth. Use just good water and top dress when noticing a deficiency. Just try it on one.


Will you please knock off this shit in this thread, or are you just going to shit on everyone else who posts here and doesn't grow the way you do? There are plenty of LOS/ROLS self congratulatory little jerk off clubs on this forum and others, this thread isn't one of them.

also: finished plant pics plz nao thanks.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 24, 2014)

I'll get some up tonight, I promise! Having a harvesting party tonight. I will also take some photos of my Goji Gal who's in a 5 gallon this go round and the Blueberry Hill monsters. I think I've got a SSDD in there, I know that one of them is in veg. 

Oh and the white lotus and ancient seedlings are healthy and in the red cups. Really hoping for a female this go round with the lotus.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yah lets try and keep this thread bodhi and bodhi related content please


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 24, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah lets try and keep this thread bodhi and bodhi related content please


It's all my fault. Sorry gentlemen. I will promise to keep it classy, and spread some Bodhi love


----------



## calicat (Jan 24, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hey on the bay does bodhi give freebies with packs you purchase?
> 
> I am hesitant to buyout anything because the bank transfer thingy scares me. I'm really careful about stuff like that and mailing money just seems confusing and complicated.
> 
> Seedsman bluberryhill looks so good to me but I can't afford 160 dollar seed purchase right now.


Most of the time you do. Depends what doc bob has in storage and what was given to him to issue freebies.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 24, 2014)

If you guys could cross any of these strains, which would you pick and why...SSDD, BO, GT, BH, and Superstitious.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 24, 2014)

Together? Me personally I'd rather f 2 them. There's gold in them beans! 

But if my ancients show some promise, and my very heavily indica influenced bag beans (Iranian g 13 ) turn out to be promising, there will be a cross in the future.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 24, 2014)

Problem is since most of the parents are either appalachia or snowlotus, combining two of them with the same parents will heavily bring out either one. Something to think about.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 24, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Together? Me personally I'd rather f 2 them. There's gold in them beans!
> 
> But if my ancients show some promise, and my very heavily indica influenced bag beans (Iranian g 13 ) turn out to be promising, there will be a cross in the future.


I'm going to have some amazing SSDD real soon. It looks like I have some BO to play with too, three completely diff female structures.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 24, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Problem is since most of the parents are either appalachia or snowlotus, combining two of them with the same parents will heavily bring out either one. Something to think about.


I haven't grown out enough to look for comparison. How influential is the father in Bodhi's crosses? Does it tend to drown out the mothers he uses, or let them shine through? I'm thinking that might also have an impact on what the F2 generation might look like.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 24, 2014)

From my limited experience snow lotus with the purple stems seems to show up in the crosses. Appalachia in one ssdd shows up but in the other not so much. Same with BBH. But again this is limited experience


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 24, 2014)

F 2 s would be all over the place, bringing out the parents and everything in between.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 24, 2014)

That's what I'm hoping for


----------



## JohnnyTHCeeds (Jan 24, 2014)

I think that VIDA is a Himalayan strain and can require up to 15 weeks in flower.


----------



## calicat (Jan 24, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> I haven't grown out enough to look for comparison. How influential is the father in Bodhi's crosses? Does it tend to drown out the mothers he uses, or let them shine through? I'm thinking that might also have an impact on what the F2 generation might look like.


Snow Lotus is a complementary male. Lends its frost, structure, thc boost, cbd boost, and yield. If you desire taste from the mother side even if the Snow Lotus expresses its recessive traits from the blockhead it does not completely dominate the taste profile. If you are looking for mother side genetics of a certain cross with SL. You have a better chance of obtaining it versus Appalachian male.

Appalachian stud. I call it the transformer male. It is quite the dominate male .You can get wicked combinations when Appy expresses either dominant or recessive traits. It really can surprise you at times because sometimes you wonder how could this mother cut hit with Appy produce this.

Have not had experience with NDNGuy's 88g13/hp. Could not tell you if its a complementary, dominating or a little both.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 24, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> LOS is the way of the future for my growing needs! Why well im tired of supporting everybody elses pockets with my
> cash, plain and simple.


True, but the arrogant douche-nozzles that run the site kinda suck. I saw your handle over there before I got banned.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 24, 2014)

Clankie said:


> Here in CO, they keep growers paranoid by periodically raiding even the legitimate ones, just to check in and say hi, basically. Most growers who get popped here for going over their plant limit (which is low, usually 6-24 per person depending on # of people and whether they are medical users) get busted for doing something incredibly stupid (frequently a domestic violence complaint) to get the cops into their house. Here in CO, those who have Xcel for their power are very familiar with tiered billing, they hammer anyone using over what they consider a normal monthly kwh. I highly recommend living somewhere in CO with public electric, when I had a public utility instead of Xcel my utility bill was half as much for a bigger house with more lights.
> 
> For people with an extremely low plant limit, I have one word (or maybe four?): SCROG.
> 
> ...



Please knock this shit off and keep your posts exclusively to bodhi related topics.

Thank you


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Please knock this shit off and keep your posts exclusively to bodhi related topics.
> 
> Thank you



With all due respect: this thread has veered into a couple of tangents lately, but the tangents have been populated by regulars of this thread as far as I can tell. Tell me how this thread has been permanently damaged?

If anything, the 'discussions' [ not arguments ] have kept the thread active. How many "I can't wait to get [fill in your Bodhi of choice] beans"? can you have? Maybe it gets a bit heated because of certain personality disorders at times , but it's all run it's course and all egos appear to be intact. There was info in those exchanges between all the chest thumping. Where else on RIU do you get pot and spaghetti sauce discussions? Seems well overdue ! 

http://voices.yahoo.com/marijuana-recipes-rasta-pasta-8246121.html?cat=22

So.....I'm all eyes for Bodhi posts - what info bombs have you got?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 24, 2014)

Amos, please refer to post #2484 if you're looking for a reason as to why I posted that.

FWIW, I agree with you and do not get my knickers in a twist when other topics are discussed in a thread. It's a weed forum for fucks sake. We don't need to take ourselves so seriously.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2014)

Man......couldn't you have just linked it? I'm vaping some fresh Goji [ Bodhi reference ], and it took way too long to count backwards. I forgot why I was there !

Please multi-quote - and be sure to check out that spaghetti sauce link !


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 24, 2014)

From a few days ago...



bodhiseeds said:


> lots of snow lotus hyb restocks and new testers when i get back home from the trip.... fingers crossed...
> 
> 
> snow lotus male pollination..
> ...


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jan 24, 2014)

Here is my tall SSDD. It is at 70 days and I'm taking it down tomorrow.
My other shorter, bushy one is around 8 days behind this one. It was a shorter one in veg, so I held it back another week.
The trichomes on the shorter indica dom one have almost caught up to the tall one I'm taking down

Cool! The indica dom one finished faster, so now I'll be taking down two of them! 

I can't wait to try the smoke and see the difference in taste, buzz etc., between the two phenos.


----------



## Clankie (Jan 24, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Amos, please refer to post #2484 if you're looking for a reason as to why I posted that.
> 
> FWIW, I agree with you and do not get my knickers in a twist when other topics are discussed in a thread. It's a weed forum for fucks sake. We don't need to take ourselves so seriously.


hey, my point is that this isnt the place for shitting on people's growing styles. if every time i or other hydro growers post here someone is going to point out how much better everything would be if we would just grow organic, that's bullshit and not what this thread should be about. i'm fine with genial conversation, but i don't debate growing styles with people on the internet, and if i feel like thats what this is turning into i can just go somewhere else where i dont have to put up with that.

Also: Elphinstone
Ka-kow!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 24, 2014)

Clankie said:


> hey, my point is that this isnt the place for shitting on people's growing styles. if every time i or other hydro growers post here someone like red carpet is going to point out how much better everything would be if we would just grow organic, that's bullshit and not what this thread should be about. i'm fine with genial conversation, but i don't debate growing styles with people on the internet, and if i feel like thats what this is turning into i can just go somewhere else where i dont have to put up with that.


Did you read my apologetic post? Lets....get....back....on....to....Bhodi.....guy


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 24, 2014)

Clankie said:


> hey, my point is that this isnt the place for shitting on people's growing styles. if every time i or other hydro growers post here someone like red carpet is going to point out how much better everything would be if we would just grow organic, that's bullshit and not what this thread should be about. i'm fine with genial conversation, but i don't debate growing styles with people on the internet, and if i feel like thats what this is turning into i can just go somewhere else where i dont have to put up with that.
> 
> Also: Elphinstone
> Ka-kow!





Now thats what im wanting to see! Can you fill me in on the 411 of this cross?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 24, 2014)

Clankie said:


> hey, my point is that this isnt the place for shitting on people's growing styles. if every time i or other hydro growers post here someone like red carpet is going to point out how much better everything would be if we would just grow organic, that's bullshit and not what this thread should be about. i'm fine with genial conversation, but i don't debate growing styles with people on the internet, and if i feel like thats what this is turning into i can just go somewhere else where i dont have to put up with that.
> 
> Also: Elphinstone
> Ka-kow!



I feel ya. Organic growers have a tendency of being pushy/snooty. I just got banned from an organic growers site because their attitude rubbed me wrong and I spoke up. I certainly never want to come off that way.

As for red, he means well. I love the guy, but he is an acquired taste (j/k red). 

I don't feel that disusing organics in a bodhi thread is entirely off topic though. If it's kept civil I'm sure it's actually something that bodhi himself would encourage. But I do agree that it shouldn't be shoved down anyone's throat. 

Nice flower btw.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2014)

Clankie said:


> hey, my point is that this isnt the place for shitting on people's growing styles. if every time i or other hydro growers post here someone like red carpet is going to point out how much better everything would be if we would just grow organic, that's bullshit and not what this thread should be about. i'm fine with genial conversation, but i don't debate growing styles with people on the internet, and if i feel like thats what this is turning into i can just go somewhere else where i dont have to put up with that.
> 
> Also: Elphinstone
> Ka-kow!



The non-organic bottle growers rest their case.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 24, 2014)

I just use Maxigro/bloom and calimagic.


----------



## Clankie (Jan 24, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Now thats what im wanting to see! Can you fill me in on the 411 of this cross?


Breeder Steve's Sweet Skunk x Appalachia
10-12 week flowering observed for all phenos, as well as 2-3x stretch, which can be controlled well by topping/mainlining. I think this would also be a great SCROG strain as it stretches, but still produces weighty buds throughout if you distribute the light. 
It's a citrus/chemmy delight, in five female phenos I got girls that smelled of lemon, lime, and grapefruit; with varying degrees of astringent/cleaner, sweetness, or the more funky/skunky chem bottom end.
Very sativa high, lots of laughing, good for either social activity. A very fun smoke both in flavor and effect.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks clankie.....


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 24, 2014)

That description makes it sounds like the best tasting weed ever...if grown in organics . Really I couldn't help it  stow dared me. All my favorite flavors in one! 10-12 sounds worth it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 24, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> That description makes it sounds like the best tasting weed ever...if grown in organics . Really I couldn't help it  stow dared me. All my favorite flavors in one! 10-12 sounds worth it.



Rofl... 

On the reel though im on the fence with 10-12 just dont fit the cycle to well


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 24, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Rofl...
> 
> On the reel though im on the fence with 10-12 just dont fit the cycle to well


I'd make room for that one. What other strain has those flavors in one?!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 24, 2014)

Maybe im making a mistake but im going with strange love and goji light and passing on the 10 to 12 weeker


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 24, 2014)

My fem SSDD 12/12fs honestly looks like it's been vegged for a month before a switch. I'm expect around 1,000 seeds at least muahahahaha! Wonder what %THC she'll have after producing. Still better than most shit around here.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 24, 2014)

Does Bodhi have releases with new fathers dropping this year?


----------



## D619 (Jan 25, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Maybe im making a mistake but im going with strange love and goji light and passing on the 10 to 12 weeker


I'm in the same boat, strange love for sure, 2nd choice is tuff, Prayer Tower, Ancient OG ... Etc. Now only if that dragon fruit was available. Even deciding what freebies to choose , Silver Lotus or Blackberry Lotus... Life's Good!

next drop, Lucky 13 and more Cowbell.. 2014 looking good.


cheers


----------



## D619 (Jan 25, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> My fem SSDD 12/12fs honestly looks like it's been vegged for a month before a switch. I'm expect around 1,000 seeds at least muahahahaha! Wonder what %THC she'll have after producing. Still better than most shit around here.


Spread the love...


----------



## Clankie (Jan 25, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Does Bodhi have releases with new fathers dropping this year?


yessir. using his instant karma (bubba x sour d ibl), temple (ssh x bshb), and deadly g (88 g13/hp line working) fathers that i know of, and maybe a yo mama (afgooey x appalachia) male as well. thats most of whats in testing anyways. and some other awesome stuff as well for the sativa and landrace crowds probably.


----------



## Slimjimham (Jan 25, 2014)

Ok first off I come in peace ha don't hate me. I'm not dogging on bodhi by any means. .. ive only grown 2 seeds one which was male...

but what's with all the hype? I got a lanky goji og that was a decent producer, a bit unruly with the stretch and lankyness. Taste and smell were there I give it that but it was a bitch to trim and even well trimmed it still had a leafy look to it. 

I'm going to try Again. Please recommend something from herbies pick n mix currently available. I want some killer but would like something that yields well too. 

Thanks and looking forward to input. 

I know it will kill many of you but after 2 runs I took the goji out of rotation, it was one of the ones I want really proud to show off... not that it wasn't still ok


----------



## tree king (Jan 25, 2014)

Slimjimham said:


> Ok first off I come in peace ha don't hate me. I'm not dogging on bodhi by any means. .. ive only grown 2 seeds one which was male...
> 
> but what's with all the hype? I got a lanky goji og that was a decent producer, a bit unruly with the stretch and lankyness. Taste and smell were there I give it that but it was a bitch to trim and even well trimmed it still had a leafy look to it.
> 
> ...


lol you gotta grow more than 2 seeds. i crack 4 packs at a time not every phono is gonna be what you want


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 25, 2014)

Clankie said:


> Breeder Steve's Sweet Skunk x Appalachia
> 10-12 week flowering observed for all phenos, as well as 2-3x stretch, which can be controlled well by topping/mainlining. I think this would also be a great SCROG strain as it stretches, but still produces weighty buds throughout if you distribute the light.
> It's a citrus/chemmy delight, in five female phenos I got girls that smelled of lemon, lime, and grapefruit; with varying degrees of astringent/cleaner, sweetness, or the more funky/skunky chem bottom end.
> Very sativa high, lots of laughing, good for either social activity. A very fun smoke both in flavor and effect.


On my must try list now, sounds right up my alley. Long flowering time doesn't scare me, 12 weeks is fine if it is good.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 25, 2014)

Slimjimham said:


> Ok first off I come in peace ha don't hate me. I'm not dogging on bodhi by any means. .. ive only grown 2 seeds one which was male...
> 
> but what's with all the hype? I got a lanky goji og that was a decent producer, a bit unruly with the stretch and lankyness. Taste and smell were there I give it that but it was a bitch to trim and even well trimmed it still had a leafy look to it.
> 
> ...


LOL, funny thing is there is no hype, only people that have tried his gear and were blown away. Its not that many people even, just that they are all passionate supporters after seeing the results. Nobody can choose for you, see what's out there and try find grow reports to see if it will suit you. All the best.


----------



## calicat (Jan 25, 2014)

Clankie said:


> yessir. using his instant karma (bubba x sour d ibl), temple (ssh x bshb), and deadly g (88 g13/hp line working) fathers that i know of, and maybe a yo mama (afgooey x appalachia) male as well. thats most of whats in testing anyways. and some other awesome stuff as well for the sativa and landrace crowds probably.


Isn't the f'2 of gojis being used for breeding males?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> That description makes it sounds like the best tasting weed ever...if grown in organics . Really I couldn't help it  stow dared me. All my favorite flavors in one! 10-12 sounds worth it.






RedCarpetMatches said:


> My fem SSDD 12/12fs honestly looks like it's been vegged for a month before a switch. I'm expect around 1,000 seeds at least muahahahaha! Wonder what %THC she'll have after producing. Still better than most shit around here.


In your experience, is smoking organic se-eds preferable to non-organic?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2014)

Slimjimham said:


> Ok first off I come in peace ha don't hate me. I'm not dogging on bodhi by any means. .. ive only grown 2 seeds one which was male...
> 
> but what's with all the hype? I got a lanky goji og that was a decent producer, a bit unruly with the stretch and lankyness. Taste and smell were there I give it that but it was a bitch to trim and even well trimmed it still had a leafy look to it.
> 
> ...


Just curious - what else is in your rotation that the Goji fell short of? 

I decided to dabble in Bodhi this year after reading 149 0r so pages of this thread, but not an all out effort as I did some time ago when committing to SALES hype of herijuana. "Wasted days and wasted nights" [Freddy Fender], but not the 'wasted' I was hoping for.....ba da boom.

This year I have 6 Bodhi strains to sift thru, but will still run an assortment alongside them; at least until I [hopefully] have that Bodhi moment like lots of these folks - you know, when you say 'nothing else will do'. 

Also, the Single Seed Centre is a great place to order Bodhi pick and mix - or any other brand. Most recommended. Good luck amigo.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 25, 2014)

Slimjimham said:


> Ok first off I come in peace ha don't hate me. I'm not dogging on bodhi by any means. .. ive only grown 2 seeds one which was male...
> 
> but what's with all the hype? I got a lanky goji og that was a decent producer, a bit unruly with the stretch and lankyness. Taste and smell were there I give it that but it was a bitch to trim and even well trimmed it still had a leafy look to it.
> 
> ...


No hate here man, it's the bodhi thread, we try to leave bullshit at the door.

I started two bodhi Goji beans as many did when attitude had a freebie promotion. During this time I was in an OG phase. Outta the two beans, one died off (probably my fault) and the other turned into one of the best OGS I'd grown from beans. Granted mine isn't lemon pinesole, jet fuel, more a complex boutique of berries with a slight lemon finish after a couple week cure, which only gets better with every passing week. She grew like an OG, she produced slightly better than others OGs. Nonetheless I can't rid myself from her. I don't sell any Goji I grow, she is a great narcotic daytime stone. I fucking love her effects. I can smoke her and not take opiates for the day. That's a high bar in my opinion. 

Now if you are looking for out of this world harvests, don't look here. I've gotten bigger yields in smaller pots with other breeders. The thing is, nothing has come close to the consistent quality Bodhi gear has offered me. I've just cut down some superstitious and to be honest, I'm a bit disappointed. It's grade a daytime high smoke with a wonderful lemon aroma, but she doesn't produce, and is leafy (makes great hash material), making a few foxtail nubs.
I'm going to add a post here in a minute


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 25, 2014)

Okay so I chopped the two superstitious. 9 weeks and some days, trichomes were about 30% clear and 70% cloudy. Grown in 60/40 Happy Frog Perlite, amended with some roots elemental, 400 watt hps. Using Jack's Classic for a 4-5 week veg. Used Citrus during flower. Plants were topped and stretched about .25-.50 times their height. Very uniform. 

Here before harvest:


Here is after harvest:


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 25, 2014)

Slimjimham said:


> Ok first off I come in peace ha don't hate me. I'm not dogging on bodhi by any means. .. ive only grown 2 seeds one which was male...
> 
> but what's with all the hype? I got a lanky goji og that was a decent producer, a bit unruly with the stretch and lankyness. Taste and smell were there I give it that but it was a bitch to trim and even well trimmed it still had a leafy look to it.
> 
> ...



Dont give up on goji og there is solid fire there you need to run more then just 2 beans bro
i got 3packs 1from every drop! I should hit the phenol im looking for with 33beans


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks like that plant was begging for magnesium.

I'm glad I corrected mine before it reached the bud leaves.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 25, 2014)

Yea I made a few mistakes with both of them, pushed the nutes a little hard and got lock out. Not my proudest grow by any stretch but thought I'd share regardless. They are getting another run, for a more fair assessment.

Edit had some root damage inspection


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 25, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> In your experience, is smoking organic se-eds preferable to non-organic?


I once loaded a pipe with a layer of seeds halfway down as a prank on my buddy. I got stoned and later saw the loaded pipe and smoked it forgetting about the prank and all surprised to find a nice full bowl. 

The smell took DAYS to clear out the room completely.


----------



## Farmguy (Jan 25, 2014)

calicat said:


> Isn't the f'2 of gojis being used for breeding males?


I have goji lights which is his NL5 and goji f3!! Really curious to see how that comes out... It seems to me he is making them goji's even better,and more stable! FG


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 25, 2014)

Ugh...now I want more organic Bodhi strains. Can't keep up...or get the hook up. As long as I have more going than Ham  Out of my 6 BH, GT, and SPRSTS...the superstitious popped first. I love documenting every single detail, and can't wait to share every bit of my Bodhi journeys with my Bodhi Brotherhood!!!


----------



## tree king (Jan 25, 2014)

hellraizer are you currently growing any new bodhi strains from seed? is so which ones? if not whats next for you brotha?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 25, 2014)

tree king said:


> hellraizer are you currently growing any new bodhi strains from seed? is so which ones? if not whats next for you brotha?



Whats up next is 
red eye jedi (skywalker og x deadly g)
purple fantacy (cant remember)

there already a week 1/2 from breaking ground


----------



## tree king (Jan 25, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Whats up next is
> red eye jedi (skywalker og x deadly g)
> purple fantacy (cant remember)
> 
> there already a week 1/2 from breaking ground


got it. just wanted to see if it was anything I'm growing or would grow. the Purple Fantasy (purple unicorn x northern lights 5) sounds interesting I'm curious how they turn out for you it should be a yielder I'm thinking. I'm guessing it'l prob still be a while till you crack those road kill unicorns. good luck with your next grow


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 25, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Whats up next is
> red eye jedi (skywalker og x deadly g)
> purple fantacy (cant remember)
> 
> there already a week 1/2 from breaking ground


I want to know when, where, and how!!! What's your top 3 Bodhi strains so far?


----------



## Slimjimham (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeah Im sure you all understood but I mentioned I only popped 2 seeds so you understood that I had only 1 pheno to try. I was basically asking what your fav strains were that are available through pick n mix. So any favorites would be appreciated. I tend to prefer plants that grow more like an xmas tree, not crazy unruley. Thanks


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 25, 2014)

Slimjimham said:


> Yeah Im sure you all understood but I mentioned I only popped 2 seeds so you understood that I had only 1 pheno to try. I was basically asking what your fav strains were that are available through pick n mix. So any favorites would be appreciated. I tend to prefer plants that grow more like an xmas tree, not crazy unruley. Thanks



Blood orange buddy! Every phenol was great smoke!
not alot of crazy stretch and they cloned very well


----------



## tree king (Jan 26, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Blood orange buddy! Every phenol was great smoke!
> not alot of crazy stretch and they cloned very well


i was scared to touch that one cause i heard the cali-o was weak herb. i guess it didn't translate in the cross huh


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 26, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Ugh...now I want more organic Bodhi strains. Can't keep up...or get the hook up. As long as I have more going than Ham  Out of my 6 BH, GT, and SPRSTS...the superstitious popped first. I love documenting every single detail, and can't wait to share every bit of my Bodhi journeys with my Bodhi Brotherhood!!!


LOL, this is the year of Gage for me, got a nice test schedule with them and I feel like the challenge of a lot of picky OG crosses, been a long time. By far not as easy to work with as Bodhi but once you figure them out it is all badass gear. I need to up the challenge level in my lab, I am getting complacent. So you win, not running any B gear at the mo aside from the outdoor which I am not cloning off, and the deadly g test pack never arrived either. So when the boys at Gage offered me more beans I jumped all over it and now have space for only Gage gear. So you win lol.


----------



## calicat (Jan 26, 2014)

tree king said:


> i was scared to touch that one cause i heard the cali-o was weak herb. i guess it didn't translate in the cross huh


Cali-O is not weak per se. The cuts I have run in the past have the consistent flaw of easy tolerance buildup. Appy Papi or Snow Lotus could have corrected that Cali-O flaw. Could not tell you personally because I have not cracked my Satsuma's yet.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> LOL, this is the year of Gage for me, got a nice test schedule with them and I feel like the challenge of a lot of picky OG crosses, been a long time. By far not as easy to work with as Bodhi but once you figure them out it is all badass gear. I need to up the challenge level in my lab, I am getting complacent. So you win, not running any B gear at the mo aside from the outdoor which I am not cloning off, and the deadly g test pack never arrived either. So when the boys at Gage offered me more beans I jumped all over it and now have space for only Gage gear. So you win lol.


I took your advice, hopped off the GG train, and now I'm loaded with 'easy tolerance build up' blood orange, 'not so strong' superstitious, and 'please let me redeem myself' blue hill lol. At least I have a monster SSDD who's podding it up  You owe me now!!! My GG Cornerstone boy n girl are beautiful. You weren't kidding about the slow start, then BAM...off to the men's room before I piss my pants!!!


----------



## calicat (Jan 26, 2014)

@ Red whoa where did you read that Superstitious is not so strong. The clones I let go after they were identified as females are emitting a strong powdered concentrate of Country Time Lemonade. That tells me the mother expression is leaning to the e-32 Arcata Trainwreck. Circa 1998 - 2006 that is one of the stand out characteristics of E-32. Its not listed that he uses it but I am pretty confident that B does because the original cut that was grown in the hills of Honeydew leaned more to the mexican brick weed side. The original cut then was acquired by Humboldt Patient Resource Center in Arcata and they reworked it and E-32 was born.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 26, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I took your advice, hopped off the GG train, and now I'm loaded with 'easy tolerance build up' blood orange, 'not so strong' superstitious, and 'please let me redeem myself' blue hill lol. At least I have a monster SSDD who's podding it up  You owe me now!!! My GG Cornerstone boy n girl are beautiful. You weren't kidding about the slow start, then BAM...off to the men's room before I piss my pants!!!


You have some,of the best looking plants you've ever had and yields are going to make up for tolerance anyhow mate. You have to admit, few plants beat Bodhis for pure pleasure in growing. I must get you a pic of the Aghan Haze x PCK, she is taller than I am, fans the size of Frisbees. She will eat up a tent easily if one is not careful... Can't go wrong with either Bodhi or Gage, just the latter you will probably only dial in a good yield second run. Massive plants bro, and I mean it. Not so fast out the gate but holy balls once they go... Anyhow I will be watching this thread closely to figure out my next buy... Letting you guys test everything first lol.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 26, 2014)

calicat said:


> @ Red whoa where did you read that Superstitious is not so strong. The clones I let go after they were identified as females are emitting a strong powdered concentrate of Country Time Lemonade. That tells me the mother expression is leaning to the e-32 Arcata Trainwreck. Circa 1998 - 2006 that is one of the stand out characteristics of E-32. Its not listed that he uses it but I am pretty confident that B does because the original cut that was grown in the hills of Honeydew leaned more to the mexican brick weed side. The original cut then was acquired by Humboldt Patient Resource Center in Arcata and they reworked it and E-32 was born.


I mentioned outta of two superstitious I've tried I wasn't overly excited. Perhaps that's where they read it. It's not that it isn't strong, just not as exciting in effect for me. I still have clones of the four and am going to re run them proper. I've got 2 others I just harvested and will give them a smoke after a two week cure.


----------



## Clankie (Jan 26, 2014)

calicat said:


> @ Red whoa where did you read that Superstitious is not so strong. The clones I let go after they were identified as females are emitting a strong powdered concentrate of Country Time Lemonade. That tells me the mother expression is leaning to the e-32 Arcata Trainwreck. Circa 1998 - 2006 that is one of the stand out characteristics of E-32. Its not listed that he uses it but I am pretty confident that B does because the original cut that was grown in the hills of Honeydew leaned more to the mexican brick weed side. The original cut then was acquired by Humboldt Patient Resource Center in Arcata and they reworked it and E-32 was born.


Yeah, I think that B uses the e-32/Arcata wreck as well, that's the one most breeders I know of use and the one that was also being passed around a bit here in CO around 7-8 years a go.
I'm kind of surprised to hear that about the Superstitious, as there is at least one incredibly dank cut of stevie wonder rather tightly held here in CO, but the one I've smoked is more on the Sensi Star side of the family. With all the involved parentage, I would think that running a full pack of that one would yield at least one desirable female for just about any grower.

I've still yet to run any Gage from seed. I have a pack of Burning Desire and a pack of the HP-13 bastards to run, but I've backburnered them for a while as I've been doing some different breeding work with my known lines for a while and so my space to run new beans has been mainly limited to the test packs from Bodhi. The next breeder I buy from is definitely going to be Archive, I'm just kind of hoping there's another drop for them coming soon.


----------



## calicat (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey Tonight since you got multiple phenos. Did you notice one with a metallic sheen to its crystal glitter? And if so was that the one you considered that could possibly excite you?


----------



## calicat (Jan 26, 2014)

Sweet Clankie thanks for chiming in. I was asking about the metallic glitter to Tonight because thats a classic trait of Sensi Star. And the one you smoked was it super duper bomb? Oh and concerning Archive seeds been hearing alot about them particularly their Grimace Og. I have their Bazooka Joe Og have not cracked them yet.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 26, 2014)

One had a metallic sheen, and the trim from them is going to be awesome hash making material. That is the one I'm excited to be smoking on. 

Don't get me wrong, it's not a bad plant. Very little stretch, great uniformity, All have a lovely lemon scent. I didn't do them justice this run as I was correcting problems I caused. What I've smoked is a great day high, i just think I've had better.


----------



## calicat (Jan 26, 2014)

Thats good to read Tonight because B slightly renamed the Sensi Star he uses in his crosses. Before it was an old cut from his friend. Now its called Vintage. Bring me some pre 95 Sensi Star. Those are good descriptions with your experience with Superstitious phenos ty for sharing.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 26, 2014)

calicat said:


> Thats good to read Tonight because B slightly renamed the Sensi Star he uses in his crosses. Before it was an old cut from his friend. Now its called Vintage. Bring me some pre 95 Sensi Star. Those are good descriptions with your experience with Superstitious phenos ty for sharing.


Yes as I have 6 SUPES going...makes me want to pop the other 5 now!

Might as well throw in a pic of my cead making SSDD Big Burtha...I couldn't imagine her size with a veg time. 
View attachment 2974870


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jan 26, 2014)

SSDD short bushy pheno at 60 days.
Smells like chem with fruit undertones, like a berry or grape smell.
I took down the tall stretchy pheno I had at 70 days.
This one was kept in veg 10 days longer cause it was shorter and bushier and I wanted it to bulk up some.
The trichomes are around 65% cloudy now. I think another 5-7 days should do it. 




Sorry for hairs in bud shot. Gotta stop wearing winter sweaters in the grow room.


----------



## tree king (Jan 26, 2014)

calicat said:


> Cali-O is not weak per se. The cuts I have run in the past have the consistent flaw of easy tolerance buildup. Appy Papi or Snow Lotus could have corrected that Cali-O flaw. Could not tell you personally because I have not cracked my Satsuma's yet.


oh got it. i knew there was something but like you said maybe the cross got rid of that. calicat have you ever smoked the white? if so hows the taste? i just smoked weed for the first time in a couple years last night and it just hit me how important the taste is and how different it can be. i smoked my original tranquil pheno plus i smoked a star dawg pheno i have. the star dawg tasted way better and the tranquil had barely any taste. I'm starting to get worried that the white lotus i sprouted might be bland tasting as we'll thats why I'm curious about the white.


----------



## calicat (Jan 26, 2014)

Tree...yes the white on its own is a bland hash tasting strain ( sought after by breeders for its consistent frost action and potency ) and consistently did not last longer than 1.75 hours on average but man it screws you up in that time frame some kool aid heavy head action. Stardawg is an amazing good strain to smoke if you have not smoked in years. I have a smoke report on my Lucky Charms pheno over at breedbay. I would not worry about The white being totally bland when hit with the snow lotus male..you will either get some strawberry hash action, slightly sour if the blockhead expresses, hmmm I know I am missing something maybe I'll remember. And based on my observations of lucky charms I got three different phenotypes from mothers. One leaning to the white. One totally homogenous. One leaning to Green Crack. They all share one common trait it naturally bushes out would not work well in your 12/12 sog style.


----------



## tree king (Jan 26, 2014)

calicat said:


> Tree...yes the white on its own is a bland hash tasting strain ( sought after by breeders for its consistent frost action and potency ) and consistently did not last longer than 1.75 hours on average but man it screws you up in that time frame some kool aid heavy head action. Stardawg is an amazing good strain to smoke if you have not smoked in years. I have a smoke report on my Lucky Charms pheno over at breedbay. I would not worry about The white being totally bland when hit with the snow lotus male..you will either get some strawberry hash action, slightly sour if the blockhead expresses, hmmm I know I am missing something maybe I'll remember.


your prob right that guy thechronicdr from breed bay grew both lucky charms and white lotus and he said he actually likes the taste of white lotus better. the description of lucky charms just sounds so much more delicious and the wl description just doesn't really get you exited about the taste you know. i should be all set then i guess. I'm gonna check out your smoke report thanks

cc would you say the appy crosses taste better than the sl crosses in general because of the chem?


----------



## calicat (Jan 26, 2014)

That is a very difficult question to answer it would revolve around your own personal taste preference not to mention the actual mother cut used. What i can say with conviction both those breeding males rock the canna house.


----------



## tree king (Jan 26, 2014)

calicat said:


> That is a very difficult question to answer it would revolve around your own personal taste preference not to mention the actual mother cut used. What i can say with conviction both those breeding males rock the canna house.


got it. maybe the original tranquil came out bland cause his male wasn't even used you know. you made me feel more confident appreciate the info calicat


----------



## calicat (Jan 26, 2014)

Anytime bro. I do not have experience with NDNGuy's 88g-13/hp with flowers in the end. I have experience with Sensi and Mr. Nice version though. What is common with them is they are good for backbone breeding tools to bring an in your face and Mike tyson body blow effects of potency. Not sought after for taste.


----------



## tree king (Jan 26, 2014)

i remember reading that too. at least i have the aft x app growing next to the wl just an case. those are supposed to taste bomb so the'l be a keeper either way. i picked the wl cause the're supposed to grow single colas


----------



## Farmguy (Jan 26, 2014)

calicat said:


> Thats good to read Tonight because B slightly renamed the Sensi Star he uses in his crosses. Before it was an old cut from his friend. Now its called Vintage. Bring me some pre 95 Sensi Star. Those are good descriptions with your experience with Superstitious phenos ty for sharing.


Yea know I was wondering about this too...i have seen it referred to as the turpentine cut, if you read the gold star info that's what it says, I'm wondering what this particular cut is that's used for niburu, anyone have some insight on this? FG


----------



## HazeHeaven (Jan 26, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> SSDD short bushy pheno at 60 days.
> Smells like chem with fruit undertones, like a berry or grape smell.
> I took down the tall stretchy pheno I had at 70 days.
> This one was kept in veg 10 days longer cause it was shorter and bushier and I wanted it to bulk up some.
> ...


You should like your SSDD when it's ready for smoking. It's a great pain relieving Indica with a very long effect duration. Dryed and ready it looks like MJ suited for a king. Mine has VERY good bag appeal and when you smoke/vape it - it lives up to it's looks.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 26, 2014)

HazeHeaven said:


> You should like your SSDD when it's ready for smoking. It's a great pain relieving Indica with a very long effect duration. Dryed and ready it looks like MJ suited for a king. Mine has VERY good bag appeal and when you smoke/vape it - it lives up to it's looks.


SSDD is absolutely amazing. Throwing one in flower here relatively shortly. Really beautiful plants. GL


----------



## tree king (Jan 26, 2014)

does anyone know how long the blueberry hill freebies at seedsman will be offered for? i don't plan to make an order until the next major release. I'm hoping the promo is gonna be still goin on


----------



## calicat (Jan 26, 2014)

To the best of my knowledge it is supposed to end in January Tree. Another farfetched option would be contact Holistic Nursery and see if you make a two pack purchase would they be able to give you Blueberry Hill Freebies if they have any left. And keep your eyes peeled on auction sites other than Breedbay. I have seen when TSD was still around a cat selling his blueberry hill freebies.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 26, 2014)

tree king said:


> does anyone know how long the blueberry hill freebies at seedsman will be offered for? i don't plan to make an order until the next major release. I'm hoping the promo is gonna be still goin on


Not sure. If they're still up when I get my taxes back, I may be tempted to get more.


----------



## tree king (Jan 26, 2014)

calicat said:


> To the best of my knowledge it is supposed to end in January Tree. Another farfetched option would be contact Holistic Nursery and see if you make a two pack purchase would they be able to give you Blueberry Hill Freebies if they have any left. And keep your eyes peeled on auction sites other than Breedbay. I have seen when TSD was still around a cat selling his blueberry hill freebies.


i don't live in cali though I'm on the east coast. i don't even care if i have to buy them. I already have a pack but i need 2 or 3 more to run a full crop. its no rush either i just hope i can get more packs in the future somehow


----------



## calicat (Jan 26, 2014)

For Holistic Nursery you do not have to be in calif to purchase their souvenirs. Now maybe the new place Bodhi was talking about going up in Santa Cruz soon would require Dr. Recommendation or 215 card.


----------



## tree king (Jan 26, 2014)

calicat said:


> For Holistic Nursery you do not have to be in calif to purchase their souvenirs. Now maybe the new place Bodhi was talking about going up in Santa Cruz soon would require Dr. Recommendation or 215 card.


i didn't know that thanks. i was just on the site i don't see one bodhi strain are they all sold out?


----------



## calicat (Jan 26, 2014)

On the website you have to order 4 shirts for every strain you want. In the comment section you put the Bodhi strain you desire. If you want the freebie then you would have to order 8 shirts and in the comment section you type out the two strains you want and the freebie you want. The available strains are on their instagram page they have. I know its confusing but that is how they do it with Bodhi strains. I would make an instagram account if you do not have one already and ask the question directly there and they will be able to get back to you probably sooner than if you contacted them by email.


----------



## tree king (Jan 26, 2014)

i don't have an account. forget it I'm not dealing with all that bullshit anyway. if they have cali collection on there site they should have bodhi too. thanks anyway


----------



## tree king (Jan 26, 2014)

calicat one more thing

seedsman
seedbay
single seed center
dankbidz
attitude
herbies
cannazon
pick n mix
Holistic Nursery
highlifeseedbank

these are all the sites i know that sells bodhi. are there any other sites i can add to the list? seems like lucky charms is out of stock everywhere. if a site has it i might buy some right now


----------



## calicat (Jan 26, 2014)

Not sure on this one Alibongo ( they have snow queen promo) never ordered from there..I heard HN has it still but seems you do not want to go through the hassel dont blame ya..


----------



## tree king (Jan 26, 2014)

your one of the most helpful people i ever met on a forum calicat. i appreciate everything


----------



## calicat (Jan 26, 2014)

Ty i'm glad I could help from time to time


----------



## calicat (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh Tree not sure on these seed banks never tried them...Sensible Seeds and Demon Seeds.


----------



## tree king (Jan 27, 2014)

calicat said:


> Oh Tree not sure on these seed banks never tried them...Sensible Seeds and Demon Seeds.


thanks the more places the better just incase you know.


----------



## DustyNugs (Jan 27, 2014)

Please guide me in the right direction here (if there is one), what would you do?

When buying a couple more packs of Bodhi to get the Blueberry Hill freebie again you:

A) Buy two new strains to add a little more variety

Or

B) Double up on something you already have, like SSDD and Tiger's milk


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2014)

variety, if for personal use


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 27, 2014)

calicat said:


> Oh Tree not sure on these seed banks never tried them...Sensible Seeds and Demon Seeds.


Swami Seeds have started working in an agreement and Swami Organic Seed will be supplying Bodhi gear online and from within the USA. I got some beans gifted from Swami and I must say the packing was brilliant, proper smuggler standards. Just don't talk about coco on his forum eh Red?... LOL.


----------



## calicat (Jan 29, 2014)

This is what Bodhi posted at BB yesterday for those that do not visit there. Its pretty bad ass pre order is available. MyDx | Indiegogo


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2014)

I'd have 'liked' ^ post, but it appears that's no longer an option.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 29, 2014)

I thought it was just my computer that couldn't 'like' anymore.


----------



## calicat (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh whoa ty for pointing that out amos.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 29, 2014)

It's like an itch I can't scratch.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2014)

calicat said:


> Oh whoa ty for pointing that out amos.


N/P - I was pretty shaken up to not get my normal morning quota of affirmations.


----------



## Clankie (Jan 29, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> N/P - I was pretty shaken up to not get my normal morning quota of affirmations.





Adrosmokin said:


> It's like an itch I can't scratch.





calicat said:


> Oh whoa ty for pointing that out amos.





Adrosmokin said:


> I thought it was just my computer that couldn't 'like' anymore.





Amos Otis said:


> I'd have 'liked' ^ post, but it appears that's no longer an option.


weird. Irritating, too, since I can't rep almost all the people who have posts I want to like. I feel deprived of a mode of communication.
Anyways, here is the harvest from one Elphinstone (more like elephantstone, amirite?) when it was trimmed and dry. 4oz and 5g all together. maybe 1oz is lower branch stuff I will use for some kind of extract or another, but the other 3 are definitely pretty flowers. This is a longish flowering strain, but its totally worth it to me. This plant received around 1.5sqft space under a 600w on the outside not in the center, so you could do easily do like five or six of these size plants under one light and get some pretty nice results. The quality is outstanding. If you have had either the Breeder Steve's Sweet Skunk clone, Federation's original Island Sweet Skunk, or any other particularly good Canadian sweet skunk, you will have a fairly good idea of what this cross brings, but combined with the appalachia you get a definite boost in fruity flavors, potency, and frost.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 29, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Clankie again.



*


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2014)

Clankie said:


> weird. Irritating, too, since I can't rep almost all the people who have posts I want to like. I feel deprived of a mode of communication.
> Anyways, here is the harvest from one Elphinstone (more like elephantstone, amirite?) when it was trimmed and dry. 4oz and 5g all together. maybe 1oz is lower branch stuff I will use for some kind of extract or another, but the other 3 are definitely pretty flowers. This is a longish flowering strain, but its totally worth it to me. This plant received around 1.5sqft space under a 600w on the outside not in the center, so you could do easily do like five or six of these size plants under one light and get some pretty nice results. The quality is outstanding. If you have had either the Breeder Steve's Sweet Skunk clone, Federation's original Island Sweet Skunk, or any other particularly good Canadian sweet skunk, you will have a fairly good idea of what this cross brings, but combined with the appalachia you get a definite boost in fruity flavors, potency, and frost.


Amos Otis like this ^


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2014)

[QUO

[/QUOTE]


TE=Mad Hamish;10131473]

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Clankie again.*
You must run hydro before repping Clankie again.


----------



## calicat (Jan 29, 2014)

Superb grow, photography, and your total experience with that strain will draw others to make a near future purchase. Ty for the post Clankie.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Jan 29, 2014)

I accidentally snapped the biggest top on my skinny pheno SSDD at 9wks. I supported it up but at 10wks the top was starting to die so I cut it off. 

I'm guessing this is the pheno that some refer to as the tall one. Smells like candied fruit to me. The plant's trics are still only clear to cloudy no amber I could find. 

It's sister the bushy one looks even farther from finishing @ 10wks.

Pictures of the top I cut off:


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2014)

^ Those that have run SSDD: is that typical of the finishing tiime? Popped a couple with 2 ea of BBH and BO thinking any fems would be close in maturing time.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Jan 29, 2014)

So after reading this thread and others like it, I gotta get my hands on some Bodhi gear. Any suggestions as to what you guys would rank as most reflective of his "style" so to speak?

I tend to gravitate more towards sativas, I don't mind long flowering times, and I love spicy and fruit notes. I just don't personally know that much about his genetic stable to make a really informed decision.

The Silver Mountain, Prayer Tower, and Head Trip all seemed right up my alley to me.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 30, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> [QUO



TE=Mad Hamish;10131473]

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Clankie again.*
You must run hydro before repping Clankie again. 
[/QUOTE]

But I have just packed all the flow tables away and donated my top feed tubes and all my sub pumps to a mate lol. When I get the itch again I will do some NFT for shits n giggles. I'm gonna get slapped for this but as much as I love soil I still really dig hydro too. As soon as it cools down I might just clean the old reservoirs, want to get better pumps though


----------



## calicat (Jan 30, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> ^ Those that have run SSDD: is that typical of the finishing tiime? Popped a couple with 2 ea of BBH and BO thinking any fems would be close in maturing time.


SSDD seed grows I have been seeing are in that week range pretty consistently. From clone slightly faster. Same would apply to BBH and BO not unless you run into a super duper freak sat pheno.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2014)

calicat said:


> SSDD seed grows I have been seeing are in that week range pretty consistently. From clone slightly faster. Same would apply to BBH and BO not unless you run into a super duper freak sat pheno.


Thanks, cali. Both bloom rooms are full for awhile, but I've decided to try for an early sample from the packs recently obtained from Seedsman. All 6 popped, though one SSDD was 4 days behind the rest. As soon as roots make it through the styro cups - probably about 10 days - they'll ea go into one gallon dwc pails hoping.....ahem, hoping....for one fem of each. Ea fem will be moved to 5 gal totes to finish. A 10 week finish time would mean smoke in about 3 months instead of waiting 2 months to do a proper run.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jan 30, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> ^ Those that have run SSDD: is that typical of the finishing tiime? Popped a couple with 2 ea of BBH and BO thinking any fems would be close in maturing time.


I took down my tall SSDD pheno at 70 days.
After re-checking the plant tag on my short bushy pheno, I realized it is only at day 60 today. 
I checked the trichomes and only about 65% cloudy. I'm going to wait another week and check again.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks, rocky. [ how's the kosher Tangie doing? ]


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Jan 30, 2014)

Could be my weak ass light but I'm running the skinny SSDD to 11wks and cutting. I need the space. The bushy sure looks like it could go 12wks. The poor thing had been getting light feedings since wk 8 and I had to ramp it up a little this wk.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2014)

^ Yeah, I realize that's the problem running different beans in the same room...most often there's one or two that hold up the next round. Small complaint when the smoke is top notch.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Jan 30, 2014)

^Hard to deny a great plant extra time to get even better


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2014)

^ Yep. Kinda like fussin' at the old lady for taking so much time to get ready to go out.

But when she's done..........._&#8203;worth it !_


----------



## Clankie (Jan 30, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks, cali. Both bloom rooms are full for awhile, but I've decided to try for an early sample from the packs recently obtained from Seedsman. All 6 popped, though one SSDD was 4 days behind the rest. As soon as roots make it through the styro cups - probably about 10 days - they'll ea go into one gallon dwc pails hoping.....ahem, hoping....for one fem of each. Ea fem will be moved to 5 gal totes to finish. A 10 week finish time would mean smoke in about 3 months instead of waiting 2 months to do a proper run.


If you ever run into runty phenos of appalachia hybrids that are normal in all respects other than growth, I STRONGLY ADVISE keeping them through the first run. I've noticed that once they make it into flowering they tend to be amazing. Had them with Prayer Tower and SSDD. INSANE potency on both the slowest vegging phenos.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2014)

Amos Otis likes this ^


----------



## brek (Jan 30, 2014)

In flower: Snow Queen, SSDD, Luck Charms, Head Trip, RKU, Blood Orange, Appy Thunderfuck, Goji Lights, Instant Karma x Cheech Wizard and white lotus.

In veg: Deadly G x blueberry Indica, Kudra x Purple NL

Waiting in line: Strange Love (gsc forum x Instant Karma), Niburu (deadly G x vintage sensi star), Pagoda, Blackberry Lotus

Agree with Clankie on the small appy ladies. Had a Lucky C do this big time. ALSO I've personally found that bodhi cuts seem to blow away the first run after being cloned and run again. Found out the hard way. I've also seen it before and it's so true. Give Bodhi plants as much root space as you can manage. They like to get big.


----------



## tree king (Jan 30, 2014)

brek said:


> In flower: Snow Queen, SSDD, Luck Charms, Head Trip, RKU, Blood Orange, Appy Thunderfuck, Goji Lights, Instant Karma x Cheech Wizard and white lotus.
> 
> In veg: Deadly G x blueberry Indica, Kudra x Purple NL
> 
> ...


nice brek i think your the perfect person i should be talking to for info i just germed the thunderfuck and white lotus. plus i got rku on its way. what day in flower are all those strains? any feedback you can give me on these 3 strains yet? I'm curious how they compare in all areas


----------



## D619 (Jan 30, 2014)

brek said:


> In flower: Snow Queen, SSDD, Luck Charms, Head Trip, RKU, Blood Orange, Appy Thunderfuck, Goji Lights, Instant Karma x Cheech Wizard and white lotus.
> 
> In veg: Deadly G x blueberry Indica, Kudra x Purple NL
> 
> ...


Nice! My Snow Queen been sitting at L.A Customs for over a week now, I'm using different names and addresses and still getting green tape. Hope this is not the case with SQ. sitting on most of the strains you are running so I will definitely keeping my eye on your progress. 

Thanks Brek and Clankie for the tips!


----------



## brek (Jan 30, 2014)

tree king said:


> nice brek i think your the perfect person i should be talking to for info i just germed the thunderfuck and white lotus. plus i got rku on its way. what day in flower are all those strains? any feedback you can give me on these 3 strains yet? I'm curious how they compare in all areas


No worries guys. Love to talk Bodhi shop....OK. Thunderfuck is only on day 20 of flower and its the first round. Popped 2 got 2 girls. Both are beasts even in veg. I supercrop, top, SCROG and lollipop in an attempt to keep everyone the same height so I can never tell who stretches much.... I don't let them. ha. But the ATF are VERY bushy.

White Lotus: popped 4 got one girl  My white Lotus didn't yield as much as I figured but it may have been the frostiest plant I've ever grown. Choco-coffee-hash taste and smell. Extremely potent.

RKU: popped 4 got 2 girls of diff phenos. One is floral stink and is Purple/ and PINK! everywhere. Another is green and purple and kinda smells like poop. Yes poop.(in a good way?!) Both were MOTHERFUCKING MONSTER YIELDERS. Like maybe my biggest. Got 5 quality zips off one RKU.


----------



## tree king (Jan 30, 2014)

brek said:


> No worries guys. Love to talk Bodhi shop....OK. Thunderfuck is only on day 20 of flower and its the first round. Popped 2 got 2 girls. Both are beasts even in veg. I supercrop, top, SCROG and lollipop in an attempt to keep everyone the same height so I can never tell who stretches much.... I don't let them. ha. But the ATF are VERY bushy.
> 
> White Lotus: popped 4 got one girl  My white Lotus didn't yield as much as I figured but it may have been the frostiest plant I've ever grown. Choco-coffee-hash taste and smell. Extremely potent.
> 
> RKU: popped 4 got 2 girls of diff phenos. One is floral stink and is Purple/ and PINK! everywhere. Another is green and purple and kinda smells like poop. Yes poop.(in a good way?!) Both were MOTHERFUCKING MONSTER YIELDERS. Like maybe my biggest. Got 5 quality zips off one RKU.


ok now where getting down to it. fast veg growth on the aft is just what i need cause i do no veg great news. so was the white lotus more potent than the rku? in order how would you rate these in veg growth speed?


----------



## DustyNugs (Jan 30, 2014)

Well the Seedsman site was acting funky but they restocked some Bodhi. I had to add my freebies manually from the promo page, but still managed to place an order.

I didn't want to wait and miss the Lemon Zinger and Pagoda again. Plus it said only 4 packs of BB Hill left, get 'em now if ya want them!


----------



## brek (Jan 30, 2014)

tree king said:


> ok now where getting down to it. fast veg growth on the aft is just what i need cause i do no veg great news. so was the white lotus more potent than the rku? in order how would you rate these in veg growth speed?


Lol.....um....Really hard for me to answer questions like that (re: potency) I'm always so stoned on an array of different strains it's hard to tell who did what sometimes. I notice more if a strain is NOT potent and it doesn't get cloned again. When I go to the bong it will be something like...bowl of white lotus, bowl of goji lights, bowl of snow queen, bowl of Sunny D.... Then things get confusing 

As far as veg growth it's kinda the same thing. I have so much going on I tend to notice if something is really lagging. I don't have a veg time either...They flower when they're ready.... Those 3 strains all seem to grow with a normal growth rate I suppose. ATF isn't QUICKER, it was just a very bushy robust structure when it went into flower. Sorry if that was vague.... just hard to answer those questions!


----------



## tree king (Jan 30, 2014)

brek said:


> Lol.....um....Really hard for me to answer questions like that (re: potency) I'm always so stoned on an array of different strains it's hard to tell who did what sometimes. I notice more if a strain is NOT potent and it doesn't get cloned again. When I go to the bong it will be something like...bowl of white lotus, bowl of goji lights, bowl of snow queen, bowl of Sunny D.... Then things get confusing
> 
> As far as veg growth it's kinda the same thing. I have so much going on I tend to notice if something is really lagging. I don't have a veg time either...They flower when they're ready.... Those 3 strains all seem to grow with a normal growth rate I suppose. ATF isn't QUICKER, it was just a very bushy robust structure when it went into flower. Sorry if that was vague.... just hard to answer those questions!


i totally get what your saying its all good. i guess the 2 things i might be able to figure out from you is at least yield and structure. how is the structure on the rku and wl? I'm hoping the wl has some totem pole phenos that grow a single cola thats why i bought it. i would rather not have to trim multiple branches and just trim a one plant cola get me? i was told snow lotus phenos were like that


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 30, 2014)

Well I grabbed some Lemon Zinger and Pagoda. Hope I get the BBH, could always use more as it's a kick ass strain, but sadly it doesn't seem like it. Tried manually adding it but no dice. I guess I'll be hopeful. 

No more Bodhi for a month, since else where will have another Bodhi promo


----------



## DustyNugs (Jan 30, 2014)

FWIW it says there are only 2 packs left now so maybe it is counting them, just not adding it to the cart. It didn't add my SSxSkunk#1 or OG Kush freebies either, had to follow those promo links and add to basket as well. 

Kind of glad this promo is over, probably spent a little more than I should have on Bodhi this month...


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 30, 2014)

yea I now see that. Sent a trouble ticket. Hopefully I will get them, I'd love to have another pack.


----------



## tree king (Jan 30, 2014)

guys i heard there was 2 different dj short blueberry clones an indica and a sativa. does anyone know which one was used in blueberry hill? I'm looking for as much info on the mom as i can find


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 30, 2014)

It's DJ Shorts Original Mom if I'm not mistaken. Bodhi said he got it from him, so by original, I'd assume the first Blueberry.


----------



## tree king (Jan 30, 2014)

so i guess theres no indica and sativa versions. do you know any threads where someone is running the clone?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 30, 2014)

Dude its his original mom, I doubt it. DJ Short is pretty quiet (on his actual parents) and doesn't share much with others of his breeding stock. Really just look up grow journals of the damn blueberry hill. There are pictures of mine somewhere in here. be far more knowledgeable anyways.

hybrids. it may exhibit certain patterns, of both an indica or sativa but it's a hybrid. its not a one or the other. he's made many others as well.

edit here ya go
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Blueberry/DJ_Short/


----------



## tree king (Jan 30, 2014)

he passed out his clone to the dispensaries alot of people in cali have it now. i didn't know if there we're threads of people growin it. forget it though


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 30, 2014)

What I mean is there are several generations of it. That's all, I'm sure there are indica dominate and sativa dominate in some regards but it's a hybrid


----------



## tree king (Jan 30, 2014)

i know its a hybrid the best way to get an idea of what a hybrid offers are to know both parents. thats why i want to find info on the mom. sounds like you don't know about this specific clone so forget about it. and yes I've already researched blue hill theres not alot of info on it


----------



## D619 (Jan 30, 2014)

@ tree King , I can't post links, but if you google " the origin of blueberry by DJ Shorts" mrnice. Nl/ forum should pop up. Hopefully that helps.

cheers


----------



## tree king (Jan 31, 2014)

D619 said:


> @ tree King , I can't post links, but if you google " the origin of blueberry by DJ Shorts" mrnice. Nl/ forum should pop up. Hopefully that helps.
> 
> cheers


i know all about blueberry I've grown it before. your missing the point but forget it guys its no big deal


----------



## D619 (Jan 31, 2014)

tree king said:


> guys i heard there was 2 different dj short blueberry clones an indica and a sativa. does anyone know which one was used in blueberry hill? I'm looking for as much info on the mom as i can find


i know you said forget it, but Bodhi said it was the " Original Mom " which is an Indica dominate, mostly indica also known as a " Stretch Indica ". 

The other version is called " True Blueberry " I'm pretty sure Bodhi use the term " original " to differentiate from the other version know as True Blueberry which is a sativa bloomer on a indica looking plant. The answer to your question was found by reading the article on mrnice.nl

Cheers Bro..

By the way, that was a awesome article if anyone cares to read it.


----------



## tree king (Jan 31, 2014)

thats the answer i was looking for thanks d619. sorry if i was being kinda vague but sometimes i don't know how to exactly explain what i mean when i ask a question. if the description said dj shorts original blueberry x app i would of known off the bat what it was. theres some other crosses that are dj shorts sativa blueberry x something else. i was just trying to make sure it wasn't a stretchy sativa pheno and i also heard there was a clone version of that goin around from dj short. also there was an old bodhi cross with dj short blueberry and snow lotus and people were finding stretchy ass thai looking plants so i just wanted to check and make sure cause i don't want those. i know that article your talking about i read it years ago. its ill that dude knows his shit lol


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

Great news! Seedsman not only got back to me, but also added one of the last Blueberry Hills to my order! Excellent customer service!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2014)

^^ Most excellent news, TY !

Update: 2 Goji clones 3 wks in 12/12 have been doing very well the past 10 days after turning a pale lemon lime color and drooping for a day on 2 separate occasions after the light change. They picked back up immediately after a reservoir change, but the first change resulted in the same symptoms just days later. So....contrary to the helpful info some folks offered - that Goji is a light nitrogen feeder - high nitrogen veg formula has been added daily with every topping off of the reservoir. It was just what was needed....no problems since.

In the meantime, two DNA Lemon OG's began sparkling a week ago, and since they've both been staying short, they've been moved to the center of the room...Goji to the side and LST'd. The left side has two backups doing best of all: a FS C-99, and a mystery white widow. All four of these have been beautiful deep green and robust throughout, and only get nutes once a week with Cal/Mag water the other 6 days topping off. So w/ Goji, it's turned out just the opposite of what was expected: they are happy nitro pigs.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

I know! I mean I hate to be greedy already having over half a pack, but these are great plants from my limited experience and from what others have posted. 

how's the stretch on your Goji gals?

Blueberry Hill is a stretcher too, but she is self supporting until the last couple weeks, then I need to tie up the main cola
Need to get into my garden for some pictures. One week left on. A Blueberry Hill and her clone will be finished two weeks from now. My cut is a 10 weeker

I'm excited for Lemon Zinger really. I picked Pagoda only because I've never grown anything with Apollo before. Plus with that appalachia male gone, I feel compelled to buy up the rest of the crosses as I really like what comes from him.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2014)

^ I say don't guilt trip yourself, amigo - grab what you like as often as you like !

The stretch hasn't been bad at all, but I'm fairly certain the clones are the shorter, bushy pheno. Not sure, though...had a biotch of a time getting any clones at all - 3 for 18 - so I lost track. One of the Lemon OGs is a shrub; the other not much taller, but the smell and sparkles just demanded [to me] that they get center stage.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2014)

Here's a couple of pics...hard to tell from these I know....but the Gojis at 3 weeks are one week behind the others. 1st pic is Lemon OG/Goji, 2nd is the left side - mystery WW w/c-99 top left corner. 3rd pic is the Gojis being trained.

View attachment 2980229View attachment 2980230View attachment 2980231


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

Damn mobile isn't displaying the links!

yea I noticed after a proper cure, such as a month, my Goji Gal has a lemon scent on the back end. 

The predominant initial smell is of berries. It's not that fully funk, which is fine by me. Goji was my first Bodhi, and I'm sure there is better Goji gals but I do love mine.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 31, 2014)

My goodness, you guys weren't kidding about the SSDD being a pain to clone! How long til you guys got roots. I know it'll take forever to reveg. Def worth it with this heffer.


----------



## D619 (Jan 31, 2014)

tree king said:


> thats the answer i was looking for thanks d619. sorry if i was being kinda vague but sometimes i don't know how to exactly explain what i mean when i ask a question. if the description said dj shorts original blueberry x app i would of known off the bat what it was. theres some other crosses that are dj shorts sativa blueberry x something else. i was just trying to make sure it wasn't a stretchy sativa pheno and i also heard there was a clone version of that goin around from dj short. also there was an old bodhi cross with dj short blueberry and snow lotus and people were finding stretchy ass thai looking plants so i just wanted to check and make sure cause i don't want those. i know that article your talking about i read it years ago. its ill that dude knows his shit lol


Its all good Tree King. Not to get off topic. I just witness a drop yesterday of Loompa's Yeti og f3s for $200 a pack plus $40 for shipping sell out in 2 minutes. I'm fortunate enough to be sitting on some.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Jan 31, 2014)

@RCM, The SSDD was my 1st attempt at cloning and for me took 18-20 days before I got decent roots. I cloned at the end of veg using rooter plugs and all survived.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

With a couple ssdd it was simply hard to get a branch to cut for clones (ran untopped) .

no Issues in a bucket cloner... roots in 7 days


----------



## kindnug (Jan 31, 2014)

Northern Lights #5 @ seedsman

How's the Tiger's Milk, anyone get a good pheno of it yet?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 31, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Northern Lights #5 @ seedsman
> 
> How's the Tiger's Milk, anyone get a good pheno of it yet?


Goddamnit! I totally would have bought that yesterday, if only it was posted! TOO many Bodhi beans. Shits like Pokemon gotta catch em all. I've always wanted a classic like NL, especially since I know bodhi would do it right.


----------



## calicat (Jan 31, 2014)

Brokeoldbloke said:


> @RCM, The SSDD was my 1st attempt at cloning and for me took 18-20 days before I got decent roots. I cloned at the end of veg using rooter plugs and all survived.


Its cold generally in alot of areas. Did you happen to use a seed warmer pad?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 31, 2014)

calicat said:


> Its cold generally in alot of areas. Did you happen to use a seed warmer pad?


Yes I had a warmer and humidity. I feel like I lost my touch. I tried it in solo cup dipped in aloe. Just took a nice cutting, and I'll try a little bubbler I made. I gave up at 14 days in soil, should of waited.


----------



## tree king (Jan 31, 2014)

D619 said:


> Its all good Tree King. Not to get off topic. I just witness a drop yesterday of Loompa's Yeti og f3s for $200 a pack plus $40 for shipping sell out in 2 minutes. I'm fortunate enough to be sitting on some.


thats great news that there sought after but sorry i don't really know anything about that strain. og's not my type of strain


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Yes I had a warmer and humidity. I feel like I lost my touch.


Ha! That's _exactly _how Goji made me feel - a real confidence killer, no kidding. W/o doing anything fancy - cut, dip,dome - it had become a rare occurance when something _didn't _take root. The 3 of 18 Goji success rate definitely changed this years approach - gonna go beans, baby! Ironically, the Goji beatdown is going to make life a _lot_ easier. 

Just started 8 regs - 2 ec of BO, BH, SSDD and Dairy Queen x Jilly Bean; the hope is that 3-4 will be fem. One of each is probably hoping for too much, but.....the expectations are high that whatever makes it to harvest is going to be pretty good. The other room will be doing 4 fem beans. If every bean in the 'want to pop' bin was used in this manner - w/o ever buying anything more [ and what's the chance of that ! ], it would take years to get through them all. By then, RedCarpetMatches and Clankie will have developed the 'must have' stock of the future [ in organic hydro, no less !].

Surely there's going to be something super fine getting chopped and terminated, but 4 -5 jars will do until the next super fine emerges. Expecting one per run is not unreasonable, imo. So instead of long romances w/ mothers and daughters ...am gonna run with the love 'em, burn 'em, and leave 'em bean route - and leave it up to you cats to keep the genetics going .


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 31, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Ha! That's _exactly _how Goji made me feel - a real confidence killer, no kidding. W/o doing anything fancy - cut, dip,dome - it had become a rare occurance when something _didn't _take root. The 3 of 18 Goji success rate definitely changed this years approach - gonna go beans, baby! Ironically, the Goji beatdown is going to make life a _lot_ easier.
> 
> Just started 8 regs - 2 ec of BO, BH, SSDD and Dairy Queen x Jilly Bean; the hope is that 3-4 will be fem. One of each is probably hoping for too much, but.....the expectations are high that whatever makes it to harvest is going to be pretty good. The other room will be doing 4 fem beans. If every bean in the 'want to pop' bin was used in this manner - w/o ever buying anything more [ and what's the chance of that ! ], it would take years to get through them all. By then, RedCarpetMatches and Clankie will have developed the 'must have' stock of the future [ in organic hydro, no less !].
> 
> Surely there's going to be something super fine getting chopped and terminated, but 4 -5 jars will do until the next super fine emerges. Expecting one per run is not unreasonable, imo. So instead of long romances w/ mothers and daughters ...am gonna run with the love 'em, burn 'em, and leave 'em bean route - and leave it up to you cats to keep the genetics going .


I can't wait till hundreds of magical beans start popping out of this heffer aka Big Burtha!!! She's massive and looks weeks ahead of my other nice girl. Breeding is like hand picking your own delicious apple. I think one of my SSDD males hit my Delicious Marmalate too...just one branch thank goodness. Every one of my Golden Triangle, Blue Hill, and SUPERs look fast out the gate. No effin runts so far. I don't want any more strains until I treasure hunt for a year or two. 

I'd love to start playing with some CBD strains too


----------



## brek (Jan 31, 2014)

SSDD was the first to show roots for me. Weird. 7 days in ez cloner.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Jan 31, 2014)

calicat said:


> Its cold generally in alot of areas. Did you happen to use a seed warmer pad?


I used a pad and a dome. I didn't have any experience to compare. I was worried about my low humidity and maybe over misting them may have delayed the roots?


----------



## calicat (Jan 31, 2014)

You would have to of generated standing water to really accomplish that. Prolly just the phenotype that does occur.


----------



## D619 (Jan 31, 2014)

brek said:


> SSDD was the first to show roots for me. Weird. 7 days in ez cloner.


Hey Brek, have you received your packs of Strange Love?


----------



## heelzballer (Jan 31, 2014)

God I love the Bodhi thread---Just finished my first run of lucky charms, kept the most densely structure nug plant from (3 different plant structures from seed), and my pride and joy--the Harlequin BX (grew one plant), but I have clones of both and both will stay in rotation hopefully, depending on the feedback I get. I'm especially interested in what people will say about the Harlequin. I don't know what aspect of its genetic makeup is expressed with mine but perhaps someone with experience can attempt a guess. Curious also what people think about the Lucky Charms I have, and if it looks similar or different. Thanks

Lucky Charms


Harlequin


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 31, 2014)

heelzballer said:


> God I love the Bodhi thread---Just finished my first run of lucky charms, kept the most densely structure nug plant from (3 different plant structures from seed), and my pride and joy--the Harlequin BX (grew one plant), but I have clones of both and both will stay in rotation hopefully, depending on the feedback I get. I'm especially interested in what people will say about the Harlequin. I don't know what aspect of its genetic makeup is expressed with mine but perhaps someone with experience can attempt a guess. Curious also what people think about the Lucky Charms I have, and if it looks similar or different. Thanks
> 
> Lucky Charms
> View attachment 2980798
> ...



How long did you flower for?


----------



## brek (Jan 31, 2014)

Edit: This was in response to whether I got my strange love pack yet. Sorry

-Sure did with a free pack of blackberry lotus. The cannagods are smiling


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 31, 2014)

Where the effe do you guys get these crazy strains?! I feel like I'm in the stoner age....snort.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 31, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Where the effe do you guys get these crazy strains?! I feel like I'm in the stoner age....snort.


Check pm.......


----------



## heelzballer (Jan 31, 2014)

I flowered for right around 8 weeks give or take a few days...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 31, 2014)

heelzballer said:


> I flowered for right around 8 weeks give or take a few days...


Looks like they could of gone 10weeks 

did you check the trichs


----------



## heelzballer (Jan 31, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looks like they could of gone 10weeks
> 
> did you check the trichs


Dang 10 weeks holy shit..Well that's good news because I only cut the top colas off those last two of this past harvest (most of my room was critical sensi star) just starting my foray into bodhi's gear. So i'll let the remaining lucky charm keeper plant and the harlequin go another week and a half. Glad you asked about checking trichs I check em with a cheap 60x magnifier from amazon, but I am looking to find something that is easier to use. Any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## rdo420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Have you smoked any of the harlequin yet, and what's the buzz like? Thanks.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 31, 2014)

heelzballer said:


> Dang 10 weeks holy shit..Well that's good news because I only cut the top colas off those last two of this past harvest (most of my room was critical sensi star) just starting my foray into bodhi's gear. So i'll let the remaining lucky charm keeper plant and the harlequin go another week and a half. Glad you asked about checking trichs I check em with a cheap 60x magnifier from amazon, but I am looking to find something that is easier to use. Any recommendations? Thanks


I use a generic sunleaves loop


----------



## D619 (Jan 31, 2014)

brek said:


> Edit: This was in response to whether I got my strange love pack yet. Sorry
> 
> -Sure did with a free pack of blackberry lotus. The cannagods are smiling


Nice!!! I have to live vicariously through everyone else's Bodhi grows since I won't be able to pop beans for a bit. 
Got Bodhi?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 31, 2014)

^^^pack porn!!!


----------



## D619 (Jan 31, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Check pm.......


i would grab some now since Bodhi will not be making any drops for a bit. He's off to a China Cannabis Adventure.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 31, 2014)

D619 said:


> i would grab some now since Bodhi will not be making any drops for a bit. He's off to a China Cannabis Adventure.


Trust me i have just recieved 8 packs of goodness from HN


----------



## brek (Jan 31, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Trust me i have just recieved 8 packs of goodness from HN


I second that.


----------



## D619 (Jan 31, 2014)

^^^ Sweet^^^


----------



## brek (Feb 1, 2014)

So what's the deal with breedbay? I'm ON the forum but it won't let me post anything. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 1, 2014)

I just had the same problem. Use the contact forum admin.

Apparently I didn't confirm my account. check your spam folder.


----------



## calicat (Feb 1, 2014)

heelzballer said:


> God I love the Bodhi thread---Just finished my first run of lucky charms, kept the most densely structure nug plant from (3 different plant structures from seed), and my pride and joy--the Harlequin BX (grew one plant), but I have clones of both and both will stay in rotation hopefully, depending on the feedback I get. I'm especially interested in what people will say about the Harlequin. I don't know what aspect of its genetic makeup is expressed with mine but perhaps someone with experience can attempt a guess. Curious also what people think about the Lucky Charms I have, and if it looks similar or different. Thanks
> 
> Lucky Charms
> View attachment 2980798
> ...


Harlequin when it was first created was a clone only strain in calif. The genetic make up is mostly sativa..colombian gold, swiss sativa, and Thai sativa. There is an indica component that arose from Nepal. You would be best to identify since it came from your garden based on smells, feeding habits, effect , and etc.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 1, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Northern Lights #5 @ seedsman
> 
> How's the Tiger's Milk, anyone get a good pheno of it yet?



I read the description of his Northern Lights. I am a little confused.....he saud it was an open pollenation, and every expression from bcsc he tried to recreate. The range is all over the place.....from stocy to strechy, and everything in between.
I dont really follow why he would want such a diverse strain? I mean i understand that he is trying to preserve the strain and genetic expression by open pollenation, but then why not refine it to his tastes?

Also in his Appy male......what exactly is" tres dog "? Sound like an old rez dog strain, but not sure?

Mahalo for your input


----------



## calicat (Feb 1, 2014)

kona gold said:


> I read the description of his Northern Lights. I am a little confused.....he saud it was an open pollenation, and every expression from bcsc he tried to recreate. The range is all over the place.....from stocy to strechy, and everything in between.
> I dont really follow why he would want such a diverse strain? I mean i understand that he is trying to preserve the strain and genetic expression by open pollenation, but then why not refine it to his tastes?
> 
> Also in his Appy male......what exactly is" tres dog "? Sound like an old rez dog strain, but not sure?
> ...


Tres Dawg was created by JJNYC part of Top Dawg Seed crew. Appalachian created by High and Lonesome.


----------



## brek (Feb 1, 2014)

I think it's awesome he did it in an open pollination (NL 5). I'm eyeing those babies for some breeding


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't understand holistic nursery. Do I have to buy shirts or can I just put the seeds in cart and specify in comment section?


----------



## kindnug (Feb 1, 2014)

Open Pollenation will lead to more diversity,which isn't always a bad thing.

When you pick 1 fem or 1 male and cross, they could lose the traits your looking for.

Now I wouldn't recommend open pollenation with an un-worked strain, but Bodhi did his selection to F3 before open pollenation.
Northern Lights #5 was a specific phenotype so it was probably the F2+ of that strain.
+ that was before Bodhi did his selection


----------



## kindnug (Feb 1, 2014)

Tres Dawg is a 3x backcross of chemdawg done by Topdawg
Appalachia is a special keeper male of the Green crack clone x Tres Dawg keeper male.
I don't know if he kept any of the females from the cross.

I don't really know much about Snow lotus.


----------



## Clankie (Feb 1, 2014)

brek said:


> I think it's awesome he did it in an open pollination (NL 5). I'm eyeing those babies for some breeding


*seconded*

NL is a classic breeding tool because you can find plants suitable to a wide variety of growing styles or preferences, I am also looking to find a male to play around with my own NL/Skunk or NL/Haze concepts, or more. Fun stuff for those of us who are into the breeding side of things, or are tired of everything in the US being a chem or og incross of some kind or another.


----------



## Jazzberry (Feb 1, 2014)

Put the quantity of strains in the cart then specify which strains in the note box. I just had it explained to me by them in an email. I think it was my fourth or fifth email to them over a couple weeks before I received a reply.





Flaming Pie said:


> I don't understand holistic nursery. Do I have to buy shirts or can I just put the seeds in cart and specify in comment section?


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 1, 2014)

So do they mail them? Or is this in state only? Couldn't really tell from the link


----------



## Jazzberry (Feb 1, 2014)

I know they mail them and I haven't heard anything bad about them. Dunno about the in state only thing. Just ordered some Lucky Charms and Nibiru so I will follow up when I receive them. Im in CA by the way. I can say I have been trying to place an order with them for several weeks now and responding to emails is not their best quality I hope.




TonightYou said:


> So do they mail them? Or is this in state only? Couldn't really tell from the link


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2014)

Strange love or white lotus?

Ahhhhh! I know I don't need seads until about 4-5 months from now. Do you know if Bodhi will be back by then? How long is this trip of his?


----------



## calicat (Feb 1, 2014)

HN will ship nationwide and possibly Canada not sure on that one. Weird every email I have sent them was responded to in a swift fashion.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 1, 2014)

Out of all my 5 Bodhi strains, I don't think I have 1 match in structure. Usually I would be annoyed by this. Not with Bodhi...I feel like I'm trying to pick between a busty blonde, fiery redhead, 'brown brunette', asian persuasion, okay I'll stop now. I can't even buy anything else until I know what I have. I need a couple of greenhouses to keep up with Bodhi!


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 1, 2014)

Glad to hear, thanks for letting me know


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Glad to hear, thanks for letting me know


^^^dislike


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 1, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> ^^^dislike


Because? Not sure why that gains a dislike.


----------



## brek (Feb 1, 2014)

So tonight I impregnated some women....And none of them were my wife. 

Sunshine Daydream F2
Lucky Charms F2
Sunshine Daydream x Lucky Charms
Lucky Charms x Sunshine Daydream
Lucky Charms x White Lotus
Sunshine Daydream x Whit Lotus

Most excited for those F2's


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 1, 2014)

brek said:


> so tonight i impregnated some women....and none of them were my wife.
> 
> Sunshine daydream f2
> lucky charms f2
> ...


^^^^like!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2014)

brek said:


> So tonight I impregnated some women....And none of them were my wife.
> 
> Sunshine Daydream F2
> Lucky Charms F2
> ...


Dam child supports gunna be a bitch  lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2014)

Dammit! I thought i was done for the year with bean buying but B got so much goodness.....

and i see a NL #5 dropped at seedmans i wants so bad lol just dont want to order from there grrr


----------



## brek (Feb 1, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dammit! I thought i was done for the year with bean buying but B got so much goodness.....
> 
> and i see a NL #5 dropped at seedmans i wants so bad lol just dont want to order from there grrr


Have you Tried HN? They have it I believe. I was skeptical of them. My seeds arrived in 3 days.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hn has them?

there solid to order from


----------



## brek (Feb 1, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hn has them?
> 
> there solid to order from


They did a week or so ago when I ordered some packs. If you don't have an IG account it's worth it to make one for them alone. Every question I ask on IG seems to get answered in about 30 seconds.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2014)

brek said:


> They did a week or so ago when I ordered some packs. If you don't have an IG account it's worth it to make one for them alone. Every question I ask on IG seems to get answered in about 30 seconds.


Yah i got IG just didnt want to ask if you already knew! Thanks brek


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 1, 2014)

15 to a pack on the NL! Damn space limitations. Open pollinated just to hook us bean whores in too. I've luckily never had a prob with ceedsman...except the freebies I don't care about. If you guys could choose between the NL, Nibula, Goji Light, or any newer strain. What would you go with?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> 15 to a pack on the NL! Damn space limitations. Open pollinated just to hook us bean whores in too. I've luckily never had a prob with ceedsman...except the freebies I don't care about. If you guys could choose between the NL, Nibula, Goji Light, or any newer strain. What would you go with?


Goji lights 1st......... nl5 2nd

goji is kill but with nl5 = even better


----------



## D619 (Feb 2, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> 15 to a pack on the NL! Damn space limitations. Open pollinated just to hook us bean whores in too. I've luckily never had a prob with ceedsman...except the freebies I don't care about. If you guys could choose between the NL, Nibula, Goji Light, or any newer strain. What would you go with?


I know Brek ran Goji Lights and said they were all keepers. It's damn hard to choose which Bodhi Strain to buy first, one day it's this then the next day I think, damn I should have gotten that one. Lol. I know what I want but it's a matter of preference so its hard to say, but Strange Love was just 2 hard to pass up. But I'm still Wishing on a Mountain in Kansas ... Hint hint


----------



## D619 (Feb 2, 2014)

@ RedCarpetMatches, if you get Silver Lotus Freebie, PM me.


----------



## Critcat (Feb 2, 2014)

Ya there goes the new years res to no more beans, had to scoop that NL5! Great for breeding and also for SMoking!!


----------



## kona gold (Feb 2, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Tres Dawg is a 3x backcross of chemdawg done by Topdawg
> Appalachia is a special keeper male of the Green crack clone x Tres Dawg keeper male.
> I don't know if he kept any of the females from the cross.
> 
> I don't really know much about Snow lotus.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## kona gold (Feb 2, 2014)

Clankie said:


> *seconded*
> 
> NL is a classic breeding tool because you can find plants suitable to a wide variety of growing styles or preferences, I am also looking to find a male to play around with my own NL/Skunk or NL/Haze concepts, or more. Fun stuff for those of us who are into the breeding side of things, or are tired of everything in the US being a chem or og incross of some kind or another.



Hey Clankie......i understand your points....but northern lights #5 is supposed to be an established variety, and consistent. Not been known as a diverse strain. So when i read his description, it seemed like there is nothing locked down before the open polllenation at the f-3. Also f-3 is the generation which will usually show the most variation(good n bad), so why do an open pollenation at that level? Again i understand the diversity idea he is going for, but it seems like there will be much to sort through to find good breeding material. Of course some will turn out spectacual, but many will not be that great also. 

Also, by the description, it seems like he used multiple males and females for this selection. Not one choice female and multiple males, but not positive..

Why not just get a pack or two from bcsc and do it ourselves?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 2, 2014)

D619 said:


> @ RedCarpetMatches, if you get Silver Lotus Freebie, PM me.


That's another one I want to try  I really can't decide...time to flip a coin. I promise I'm done after this...for at least a month.


----------



## kindnug (Feb 2, 2014)

I doubt there will be many bad variations of the NL strain.
Most NL I've smoked has had an evergreen/incense flavor.

The way he describes it reminds me of the #5 I smoked a few years ago(~6yr).

It's harder to find a special pheno. in a strain that is close to an IBL.
You will know what to expect, but it will be harder to find anything special.*or better than normal*


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 2, 2014)

My coin flip matches Hell'z advice....hmmmm. Call me superstitious...
Goji light and NL it is!


----------



## D619 (Feb 2, 2014)

^^ nice ^^


----------



## heelzballer (Feb 2, 2014)

So far I've only gotten one vague smoke report from the harlequin I just pulled...I can't smoke right now with my legal job, so had a buddy let me know. He said he took two tokes off a joint last night of the harlequin and said the high was kinda of like a commerical buzz, and that he didn't see the high quality medicinal benefits of the supposed cbd in this strain. He will try again, and also another will try it too. But was disappointed with his summation. I am letting the rest of the plant go another week or two, so perhaps the cbd wasn't expressed enough because of the clear trich's...We'll see I guess---kinda bummed.


----------



## Clankie (Feb 2, 2014)

kona gold said:


> Hey Clankie......i understand your points....but northern lights #5 is supposed to be an established variety, and consistent. Not been known as a diverse strain. So when i read his description, it seemed like there is nothing locked down before the open polllenation at the f-3. Also f-3 is the generation which will usually show the most variation(good n bad), so why do an open pollenation at that level? Again i understand the diversity idea he is going for, but it seems like there will be much to sort through to find good breeding material. Of course some will turn out spectacual, but many will not be that great also.
> 
> Also, by the description, it seems like he used multiple males and females for this selection. Not one choice female and multiple males, but not positive..
> 
> Why not just get a pack or two from bcsc and do it ourselves?


OK, first off an open pollination means he used multiple males and females from his F2 generation.

Secondly, _you should totally buy some BCSC Northern Lights I hear they have a great website._ B got his back when BCSC was actually worthwhile back in '95 or '96.

Thirdly, the original NL#5 was a clone, hence the #5, and so the original seed releases were crosses between a male in the stock of the seed company and the original #5 clone (supposedly) and then either bx'd or not to the NL#5 clone. BCSC's NL#5 was in no way an actual true breeding 7+ generation IBL when they came on the scene. I've grown maybe 20-24 females of NL#5 and NL#1 varieties from different seed companies or from clone over the past decade, and there's always been at least two phenotypes and two chemotypes in every NL seed grow I've done. Pole plants and christmas trees; and usually piney/menthol and then depending on the breeder either citrus or incense. It's not like you're going to run them and come up with a 14 week 4x stretch haze, but my direct experience with Northern Lights has been that the ones with more afghani influence, i.e. the shorter and faster finishing varieties, tend to be lower yielding and have a more one dimensional stone; consequently while they might be better suited to SOG growers or people growing purely for speed, I prefer ones that are bigger and a little take a little longer in exchange for a heftier per plant yield and a more blueberry-like high.

I've never worked with Peak Seeds NL, but it is also worked out from the original mid nineties BCSC Northern Lights #5; and I've heard it is one of if not the best NL representations on the market. 

Lastly, have you done a lot of f2 and f3 crosses? I've always found that in order for an f3 generation to have more variation than an f2 you have to intentionally breed it into the f3, and if you have more undesirable phenotypes in your f3 than f2 that means that you had a problem with your selection for parents. I have a good deal of confidence in B's ability to select desirable parents, more than in any other breeder working today.


----------



## kindnug (Feb 2, 2014)

That's exactly what I was thinking^

It's sold out already anyway...


----------



## kona gold (Feb 2, 2014)

Clankie said:


> OK, first off an open pollination means he used multiple males and females from his F2 generation.
> 
> Secondly, _you should totally buy some BCSC Northern Lights I hear they have a great website._ B got his back when BCSC was actually worthwhile back in '95 or '96.
> 
> ...




I grew the same northern lights from bcsc back then as well through emery seeds. It is(was) a great one. I never had a sativa dominant one, mine was the super healthy fast growing desnsly branched christmas tree shaped indica, that was true to the original description of northern lights. Its high was multi dimensional; as it was happy,uplifting,positive,relaxing,comforting effect. The smell was pungent,shunky,slightly grape/berry, with the flavor being similar to the smell, with added sour cream n oinon n pineynness.

Now that is also similar to some northern lights i smoked from humbolt about 5 or so years earlier.

I think that grape incense comes from the sensi seeds variety of northern lights, as i have gottten that in their jack herer.

Now on f-2 n f-3......the f-2 is the full compliment of expression the variety has(f-1 being great for a combination of the two parents and excellent vigor,great for cloning), then after you select your f-2's then the f-3 is needed to further weed out recessive traits and still has much variation expressed. Then through haed core selection in the f-3, desirable traits start getting a higher percentage in the offspring......then this process can get repeated till your content with the results. For me....i like to "try" to breed till the seeds come up uniform, like clones, then its pretty much stable, and will male excellen breeding material in future projects, as it will impart hybrid vigor and consistency to your next cross.

I am confident in Bodhi as well, and love his creations, but i was more wondering if there was more info on his decision and direction,then the paragraph i read on seedsman.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 2, 2014)

The NL5 is still available at HN


----------



## D619 (Feb 2, 2014)

Just request SL as your [email protected] RedCarpetMatches


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 2, 2014)

Placed my hn order

nl5
nibiru
ssdd
hopefully lotus larry or pagota if in stock
but if not strange brew

praying to the seed gods for a pack of 
blue lotus as freebie


----------



## kona gold (Feb 2, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Placed my hn order
> 
> nl5
> nibiru
> ...


Aloha.
Where did you get these?


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 2, 2014)

Sounds like a great order. 

I'm waiting. I just ordered beans. I figure in a month there will he a Bodhi promotion for ac/dc x heriquein, at least that is what I saw posted elsewhere. Figure some of the deadly g may be stocked then, if not there are still strains to grab.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 2, 2014)

HN is Holistic Nursery. Google is your friend.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 2, 2014)

heelzballer said:


> So far I've only gotten one vague smoke report from the harlequin I just pulled...I can't smoke right now with my legal job, so had a buddy let me know. He said he took two tokes off a joint last night of the harlequin and said the high was kinda of like a commerical buzz, and that he didn't see the high quality medicinal benefits of the supposed cbd in this strain. He will try again, and also another will try it too. But was disappointed with his summation. I am letting the rest of the plant go another week or two, so perhaps the cbd wasn't expressed enough because of the clear trich's...We'll see I guess---kinda bummed.


It is supposed to not have much of a buzz, it is aimed at newb medicinal users that don't want a strong high but max medical benefits for a mellow stone. Not going to impress any stoners out there. I have heard about a high cbd low thc type that also doesn't make you high, aptly named 'Hippie's Disappointment'. So it is a type aimed at a small niche of people really.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 2, 2014)

hn is horrible narking


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 2, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> hn is horrible narking


Get over yourself! Bodhi has mentioned Holistic Nursery as a place to get his beans. The place itself has an instagram account and a website. No need to act like its a secret when people want access to Bodhi gear. Besides, where the fuck do you think you found out about this place? Be kind and help fellow interested Bodhi growers. Grow up.


----------



## brek (Feb 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Get over yourself! Bodhi has mentioned Holistic Nursery as a place to get his beans. The place itself has an instagram account and a website. No need to act like its a secret when people want access to Bodhi gear. Besides, where the fuck do you think you found out about this place? Be kind and help fellow interested Bodhi growers. Grow up.


Brek Likes this.


----------



## brek (Feb 2, 2014)

Also I have to ask what's up with the people in this thread acting like we should CONVINCE them to try Bodhi gear. Fuck. Buy a pack and grow it out. You want us to smoke it for you too? Sheesh. Remember when you actually had to figure SOME things out yourself?

I'm gonna go smoke now.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 2, 2014)

brek said:


> Also I have to ask what's up with the people in this thread acting like we should CONVINCE them to try Bodhi gear. Fuck. Buy a pack and grow it out. You want us to smoke it for you too? Sheesh. Remember when you actually had to figure SOME things out yourself?
> 
> I'm gonna go smoke now.


Bodhi needs no convincing from others, the gear speaks for itself. I for one am glad to see others growing killer cannabis. If it's some sort of "protectionism", pay the money and buy the beans yourselves. We should want to support and have others support a good breeder. 

I agree, I think it's just people are interested and want to watch a grow themselves before pulling the trigger. I can't blame them, sometimes I want to live vicrously through someone else's grow. Plus I think of it as due diligence


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2014)

brek said:


> Also I have to ask what's up with the people in this thread acting like we should CONVINCE them to try Bodhi gear. Fuck. Buy a pack and grow it out. You want us to smoke it for you too? Sheesh. Remember when you actually had to figure SOME things out yourself?


Easy there, tiger. If it annoys you, don't reply and move on. Easy, no?





TonightYou said:


> I think it's just people are interested and want to watch a grow themselves before pulling the trigger. I can't blame them, sometimes I want to live vicrously through someone else's grow. Plus I think of it as due diligence


_Amos Otis agree w/ this ^ _


----------



## calicat (Feb 2, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> It is supposed to not have much of a buzz, it is aimed at newb medicinal users that don't want a strong high but max medical benefits for a mellow stone. Not going to impress any stoners out there. I have heard about a high cbd low thc type that also doesn't make you high, aptly named 'Hippie's Disappointment'. So it is a type aimed at a small niche of people really.


A really smaller niche that some do not realize. There are so many classifications of patients that would not benefit from it. Its primarily the cases that even though the symptoms have been alleviated they still have it lodged in their minds that have an ailment.


----------



## calicat (Feb 2, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> hn is horrible narking


I do not blame you for that comment. That company did not sit well with me well at first. Primarily the pre release items when testers are busting their balls generating product feedback. My heart changed when my daughter intervened. Her exact words were look do you remember around this time last year where you had no Bodhi wares because he was still hand pollinating. You could not get your hands on his wares via purchase or auction. Adapt or be left behind again.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 2, 2014)

Bodhi's NL#5 F3 is back at the beans man


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 2, 2014)

i know i want that nl5


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 2, 2014)

Me too but alas I must wait. Always more beans.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 2, 2014)

Anyone know Holistic Nursery's phone number? Pm me.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 2, 2014)

calicat said:


> I do not blame you for that comment. That company did not sit well with me well at first. Primarily the pre release items when testers are busting their balls generating product feedback. My heart changed when my daughter intervened. Her exact words were look do you remember around this time last year where you had no Bodhi wares because he was still hand pollinating. You could not get your hands on his wares via purchase or auction. Adapt or be left behind again.


It is either going to end up being like this with pre release bookings etc, OR it will end up with prices going through the roof. A year ago nobody I knew had a clue about Bodhi. Now everybody is running some, and we all know once you run a few beans you want a few more packs. I think the former option is less likely to piss off the end user. 

Hats off to B, the man has worked hard to get to this point. And as his company grows I am certain his facilities will be upgraded and he will produce more seeds. He won't let us down. Demand for his gear is pretty big, rather miss out on something than have B rush into mass production.

Simply not a more EXCITING Company about at all


----------



## brek (Feb 2, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Easy there, tiger. If it annoys you, don't reply and move on. Easy, no?
> 
> 
> For sure. It was kind of directed at one person on here who asks the same questions repeatedly. Guess no one got it. If my post annoyed you don't reply and move on. Easy no?
> ...


----------



## Thecouchlock (Feb 2, 2014)

I think that everyone is so busy asking each other what to grow that nobody is growing...

WHERES THE DANK FELLAS ITS TIME TO BREAK IT OUT AND TOKE OUT SON!


----------



## brek (Feb 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Bodhi needs no convincing from others, the gear speaks for itself. I for one am glad to see others growing killer cannabis. If it's some sort of "protectionism", pay the money and buy the beans yourselves. We should want to support and have others support a good breeder.
> 
> I agree, I think it's just people are interested and want to watch a grow themselves before pulling the trigger. I can't blame them, sometimes I want to live vicrously through someone else's grow. Plus I think of it as due diligence


Maybe my post didn't make sense. But I tell anyone who will listen run B's gear. He deserves it plus I want everyone to be as happy with their plants as I am.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 2, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> It is either going to end up being like this with pre release bookings etc, OR it will end up with prices going through the roof. A year ago nobody I knew had a clue about Bodhi. Now everybody is running some, and we all know once you run a few beans you want a few more packs. I think the former option is less likely to piss off the end user.
> 
> Hats off to B, the man has worked hard to get to this point. And as his company grows I am certain his facilities will be upgraded and he will produce more seeds. He won't let us down. Demand for his gear is pretty big, rather miss out on something than have B rush into mass production.
> 
> Simply not a more EXCITING Company about at all


Would you put your Dream Beaver against any GG you've run? Not trying to start yet another war. Just want some insight from an unbiased 'semi pro'  Of course you don't have to answer if you don't want.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 2, 2014)

Gage has fire for sure! Bodhi vs gage lol that would be a show but at the end of the day 
they both rock.... Only con to ggg is price point


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, Gage VS Bodhi... My plans have changed to running them side by side, got a message from B letting me know 3 packs are on the way, getting some more OG crosses from Gage and I still have the Lemon Thai x OG. My prediction is it is all going to be dank. I will put this Afghan Haze x PCK and Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby up against anything mate. But I will say Gage requires a lot more experience than Bodhi, that is a certainty. You will find MANY Gage fans are Bodhi fans and vice versa. They have a fair bit in common and the same super high standards. Both stay very involved with tests and logs, both have a very cool vibe. 

I like them both equally. Bank Of Gage offers all their gear direct so no hassles ever. So neither us better, both kick serious ass.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well, Gage VS Bodhi... My plans have changed to running them side by side, got a message from B letting me know 3 packs are on the way, getting some more OG crosses from Gage and I still have the Lemon Thai x OG. My prediction is it is all going to be dank. I will put this Afghan Haze x PCK and Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby up against anything mate. But I will say Gage requires a lot more experience than Bodhi, that is a certainty. You will find MANY Gage fans are Bodhi fans and vice versa. They have a fair bit in common and the same super high standards. Both stay very involved with tests and logs, both have a very cool vibe.
> 
> I like them both equally. Bank Of Gage offers all their gear direct so no hassles ever. So neither us better, both kick serious ass.


So on point and politically correct as always. I agree so far, and shall see if the GGn is worth the extra $$$. However, Big B is the only gear that sparks me to inspect balls every morning and night. All the aromas and solid structures...can't wait!!! Who accepts PaytoThepal...


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

So with new beans available, and not the easiest way to find what the cross is, let's fill them in here instead of digging through an almost 900 page thread, squinting at pictures of gold labels.

Current new releases available and if you know the makeup let's add em 
Kindness
Strange Brew
Strange love
Lions Milk
Elifinstone
Columbian Black
Heaven Mountain
Wish Mountain
nibiru- sensi star x deadly g
Dragonfruit


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2014)

brek said:


> Amos Otis said:
> 
> 
> > Easy there, tiger. If it annoys you, don't reply and move on. Easy, no?
> ...


----------



## calicat (Feb 3, 2014)

might want to add vintage to the sensi star..

Personal list from BB member Moderncannabist: 

Temple - ( Temple x Appalachia )
Mountain Temple is a big yielding haze/chem family hybrid, using the proven male of Appalachia: h&l's hybrid of green crack and jj's tres dawg wed to the totem pole haze temple mother cut, this one hits it home for the lover of electric sativa effects with dense full resinous buds in a shorter maturation window, aromas and flavors of spicy citron and hazy melon with a funky chemdawg bottom end and floral high notes of the Williams Wonder, energizing and powerful with a light push of body enhancement. This hybrid is very similar to Silver Mountain, except this one will lean a little more to the indica side and be a bigger quicker faster yielder. (Variety	Mostly Sativa; Yield High; Plant Height	Tall; Grows	Greenhouse, Grows indoors, Grows outdoors; Flowering Time	9 - 10 weeks; Harvest Month	October; Medicinal Properties	Antidepressant)

Nibiru - (Vintage Sensi Star x Deadly G ) [Pre-release]

Heaven Mountain - ( Goji OG x Appalachia )

Wish Mountain - ( Afkanastan x Appalachia ) - [Older lineage of first release of wish mountain - (krush x snowlotus)]

Goji Lights - ( nl#5 x goji OG) 

Northern Lights #5 - ( bcsc f3 open pollenation )

Dragonfruit - ( Oldsog Super SIlver Haze x Snow Lotus ) 

RKU road kill unicorn - ( purple unicorn x snowlotus)

strange brew - ( breeder steve's sweet skunk clone x snowlotus)

snow queen - ( pinequeen x snowlotus)

gold lotus - (goldstar x snowlotus)

Lemon Zinger - ( Innerstellar Overdrive x Appalachia ) 
This one is for the flavor hunters. Big bold extraterrestrial fruity funk, with a functional mind body fusion effect. Peach, lemon zest, bitter orange, menthol, musk, and kitchen herbs mingle to create a heavy yielding hybrid of h&l's appalachia (green crack x jj's tres dawg) and a rare indica pheno of satori from the first release that's so dreamy and heady Bodhi Seeds named it interstellar overdrive, she's also one of the best smelling strains in the milky way galaxy. This plant will reward flower and oil makers alike with its unique aroma and healthy happy effect. (Variety Indica / Sativa; Yield High; Plant Height Medium; Grows indoors, Grows outdoors; Flowering Time 9 weeks)

Prayer Tower - ( dutch flowers lemon thai f2 (sativa pheno) x Appalachia ) 
Prayer tower is the ultimate friendly high octane wake and bake experience, pure mind lubrication, clarity, focus, spiritual atonement and good vibes without the anxiety, with just enough body to put a dip in your hip and a glide in your stride. Sativa buds on a bushy frame, nice yields of tropical sweet fruits flowers and citrus on a bed of brown sugar hashy goodness. Bless up your day and enliven your night with this heavenly herb. rise and shine! (Variety Mostly Sativa; Yield	High; Plant Height Medium; 50% hybrid phenos 25% appalachia more stretch 25% lemon thai more bushy; Flowering Time 9 weeks; Harvest Month	October; Medicinal Properties	Antidepressant)

Lucky Charms - ( The White x Appalachia ) 
Bodhi Seeds never thought that they would name a strain after a breakfast cereal..lol.. but you are truly lucky and charmed to have a sack of these jeweled funk clusters. It is extremely resinous and potent. The father of this hybrid is the heavy weight funk champion Appalachia by h&l (green crack x jj's tres dawg), and the mother is the White from Kromes harem, she is like the booty bass version of The White in seed form. crushing enveloping stoner with a hint of headiness (Variety	Indica / Sativa; THC Content High; Yield	High; Plant Height Medium; Phenos 3 - 50% hybrid phenos 25% white dom 25% appalachia dom; Flowering Time 9 weeks; Harvest Month	October )

Superstituos - ( Stevie Wonder x Snow Lotus ) 
Stevie Wonder was one of the first hybrids that Bodhi Seeds ever made and is still one of their favorite strains. It's an incredibly stunning plant comprised of Sensi Star, Train wreck, Blueberry, and Bubba kush. It's unmistakable aroma and unique look set it apart from all the other plants. Bodhi Seeds let the Snow Lotus male give her the pollen rub down, adding a little more sativa influence, some strawberry accents, and even more resin to the mix. The prolific raised greasy trichomes give off an opalescent sheen of maroon to the heavy colas sublimely scented of strawberry, honeysuckle, rose, bubblegum with hints of vanilla and menthol...extreme frost, scarlet colors, and a warm euphoric up effect.

Blood Orange - ( AE77 Cali-O x Appalachia )
Bodhi Seeds healing crystalline castles of medical grade magic made manifest in this limited edition AE77 Cali-o clone hybrid. Solid yields of beautiful golden sweet flowers, with notes of pineapple, quince, elderberry, lavender, and lemon citric hash. Great pain relief and soothing happy mindful effect. AAA+ bag appeal. 9 weeks. (Variety Indica / Sativa; Yield	High; Plant Height Medium; Grows Greenhouse, Grows indoors, Grows outdoors; Flowering Time 9 weeks; Harvest Month	October; Medicinal Properties	Pain relief)

Lions Milk - ( Pure Kush x Appalachia )

Good Medicine - ( Harlequin x Snow Lotus) [Freebie]
I made these seeds as a tool to use in a high cbd project, I made alot more than I need and so I want to share the love. Harlequin is a famous californian cbd rich clone, its a sativa dominant cross of columbian gold, thai, and a nepali indica brought to the community by Wade Laughter. Appalachia is a beautiful hybrid of green crack and jj's tres dawg created by h & l. I wanted to create a functional pain relieving starting block to cross to other cbd rich plants. There are only a few non feminized high cbd seeds lines available, so I figured this is a good starting point to change that. Initial tests on vegetive leaf samples are showing 2/3 of the plants are rich in cbd, in ratios of 1 to 1 up to 1 to 3. Outcrossing this line to other high cbd plants or inbreeding of this line could be a rewarding for someone looking to generate their own cbd rich plants for juicing, extraction, cooking and combustion.

Blueberry Hill - ( Blueberry x Appalachia) [Freebie]
Dj Shorts Heirloom Blueberry mother and h&l's Appalachia (green crack x jj's tres dawg) finally make the love connection.

Blueberry Temple - ( Blueberry x Temple) [Freebie]

Silver Lotus - ( ssh x snow lotus) [F]

Blackberry Lotus - ( Blackberry Kush x Snow Lotus) [F]

ac/dc x good medicine - (CBD rich blessing) [F]

Harlequin Bx - ( Good Medicine x Harlequin ) [Freebie]
harlequin is a famous californian cbd rich medical clone, its a sativa dominant cross of columbian gold, thai, and a nepali indica brought to the community by Wade Laughter. she's easy to grow, smells of exotic flowers, and provides a healthy harvest of cbd rich meds. the harlequin backcross was made using three lab tested cbd rich good medicine (harlequin x appalachia) males. harlequin is a beautiful strain, I've heard someone say the effect is like taking a hot shower, i hope that the release of this bx will capture the magic of the clone and allow people that do not have access to this plant to generate a harlequin like mother for
juicing, extraction, cooking or combustion. untested freebie&#8230;..

Golden Triangle - ( Triangle Kush x Appalachia ) 
This is the big sister to Pura Vida, a robust heavier yielding California kush hybrid utilizing the 90's era Florida OG Kush known in connoisseur circles as TK, combined with h&l's Appalachia, a fusion of green crack and jj's tresdawg. Frosty and dense nuggets with a warm earthy woody spicy sweet base with top notes of clove, pine, fuel, and soft orange blossom. Deep relaxing full spectrum effect with an alive mind. Running from clone and topping will increase yields, overall structure, and reduce flower time. 9 weeks from clone, heavy harvest for an OG, AAA bag appeal. (Variety	Indica / Sativa; Yield High; Plant Height	Tall; Grows	Greenhouse, Grows indoors, Grows outdoors; Flowering Time	9 weeks; Harvest Month	October)

Appalachian Thunderfuck - ( Alaskan Thunderfuck x Appalachia ) 
A husky musky piney pressure drop from the past, the Alaskan Thunderfuck clone gets bred into new life. Generous harvests of old school green bud, with a knockout velvet hammer effect. Earthy forest fruit clusters of triple A back to the future buds. (Variety	Indica / Sativa; Yield High; Plant Height Medium;
Grows	Greenhouse, Grows indoors, Grows outdoors; Flowering Time	9 weeks; Harvest Month October; Medicinal Properties Deep relaxation)

Sunshine Daydream - ( Bubbashine x Appalachia )
Sunshine daydream is a hybrid of one of Bodhi Seeds all time favorites, Bubbashine which is a cross of Bubba Kush and Blue Moonshine. Bubbashine smells of hot buttered blueberry muffins and kush, grows like a big OG covered in crystals, and has an amazing potent warm snuggly euphoric pain relieving effect, especially good for nerve pain. The father of this hybrid is the heavy weight funk champion Appalachia by h&l (green crack x jj's tres dawg). These two together have created an amazing hybrid, that is truly unique, reducing nerve pain and bringing in the chem family funk, this hybrid is beautiful to look at, and even more beautiful in its effects. ( Indica - 9 weeks - 70% hybrid pheno, bubbashine smell with bigger buds, nervous system harmonizer... 20% appalachia pheno, tangy chemy buds with dulingl warm blanket high... 10% bubba/blue moonshine pheno tighter kushy nuggy dreamy pheno)

Goji OG - ( Nepali OG x Snow Lotus )
Over the years ive worked on various og kush projects, some interesting plants have come through, but never the total package. this last year ive been testing a very special og hybrid called goji og, named after the bright red sour himalayan berry. this hybrid has excelled indoors and out and is truly the total package, incredible full on og aroma and taste with an undercurrent of red berries, black cherry, hawiian punch, licorice, and alpine strawberries.
one of the biggest yeilding ogs ive ever run that still maintain the effect, aroma, taste, and resin content of a true og. improved stature, no more floppy stems, or insane staking required... grows like an indica hybrid. the few people i have let run her, are dropping everything to pack their rooms with her. the cut i run was found from the first round of three seeds , when i saw the potential i ran a bunch more seeds outside to get a better look. the cross is a combination of my snow lotus male, which is very clear in breeding, i think thats how the magic happened, just passing the size, power and resin over while keeping all the qualities of the og kush. the mother is nepali og aka nepali kush, an old og kush from grass valley that is closest in appearance to the tahoe, the buy in for this cut in the mid 2000's was 20 grand...lol... i dont know if any cut is worth that much, but it is a very nice og... theres two main phenos in the goji og line a big yeilding og smelling totem pole maker of infinite delight, and a smaller strawberry pheno that looks like a super frosty og, but has the super narco high of the snowlotus. the big og smelling pheno shows up about 3 times in one pack of seeds. f2'ing this line opens up a really cool genetic treasure chest, with pure purple stemmed snow lotus phenos, strawberry wands, and nepali og dom girls. im really excited and proud to offer this to the community... enjoy... and many blessings on your grows. (Variety	Mostly Sativa; THC Content - 18-26%; CBD Content	0.5%; Yield	High; Plant Height Tall; Grows	Greenhouse, Grows indoors, Grows outdoors; Flowering Time	9 weeks; Harvest Month October; Awards 1st place concentrate, 3rd place hash htcc seattle 2013)

Gold Star F4 - ( Malawi Gold x Sensi Star )
beautiful, resinous, wild, menthol ricola, pranic mind dazzler I took my oldschool sweet turpentine pheno of sensi star and gave her a disco nap with my vigorous solid malawi gold papa. this cross gives off some amazing kids, the sensi star has almost zero stretch and an amazing warm rich terpene signature, with huge buds covered in crystals.... combined with the super heady electric vigorous stretching malawi gold male... magic is in the making, expect extreme vigor , bionic yeild, heavy duty potency, and amazing menthol, pine, floral, spice aromas. this hybrid kicks ass outdoors with wild bag appeal and is very managable indoors aswell for a malawi hybrid. 10 - 14 week estimated flowering time These seed projects were made in an organic biodynamic growing environment with the utmost care, respect, meditation, and good vibes, using the best parental selections from a small but amazing gene pool. may all your dreams come true and all your seeds sprout. 

Kindness - ( Afwreck x Snow Lotus )

Pagoda - ( Apollo 11 Genius F2 x Appalachia (Green Crack x JJ's Tres Dawg) ) [13]
Puffy pineapple crystalline chem apollo prayer castles on a lanky bush of goodness. Mind melting space exploration from the comfort of your couch. Pineapple, melon, starfruit and chem funk aromas, grows like Apollo 11 so she needs some support. (Grows	Grows indoors, Grows outdoors; Flowering Time	8 - 10 weeks)

Snow Leopard - ( Tigermelon x Snow Lotus )
Bodhi Seeds Snow Leopard is a deadly 4 way cross of Chem d, a landrace Uzbekistani hashplant, Afgooey, and Blockhead. Rich tropical perfume sweet abundant colas dripping in resin, with mango, citrus, and floral overtones, with deep woody undertones of sandalwood, oak moss, and palo santo on a bed of sublime decomposing chem funk. Heavy duty creeper effects that take down the animal in you, leaving you in a snow cloud of devastating tranquility. 9 weeks from clone (45% dense indica 30% stretchier sats 15% poly poly expression)

(Tigers Milk Remix) - ( SoCal Master Kush X Appalachia )
This is a limited edition remix of tigers milk (bubba kush x appalachia) using the so cal master kush clone as the mother instead. this hybrid should be very similar to tigers milk with unique highlights from the so cal master, expect heavy duty frost, dark roast chocolate kush and chemmy fruit aromas, knockout potency, and a champ outdoors as well as under the midnight sun. this release is for the 2013 outdoor season, due to timing, these 4 crosses are being released either untested or currently in testing. this is a limited release and will no longer be reproduced after they are gone, due to the loss of the f1 male.

Tigers Milk - ( Bubba Kush x Appalachia )
This hybrid rocks the kasbah everytime... inside and out, she puts out potent pillars of fruity kushy chem nugs with accents of honey rolled durbar incense, Ethiopian frankencense, cane syrup, pina colada, and mocha chai latte's. Expect extreme frost and strong effect that makes you feel like a tiger cub in field of catnip.

Mothers Milk - ( Nepali OG x Appalachia ) 
[*] 
This is a truly beautiful hybrid of Nepali OG (same mother as Goji OG) crossed to the now retired Appalachia male (green crack x tres dawg). The amazing thing about this cross is that many of the phenos have an aroma of powdered milk, some with very delicate fruit accents like the smell of candy hearts, but an undeniable head of sweet powdery milk. The predominant milk smell is so different and unique that Bodhi Seeds named it Mothers Milk, it has some of the highest bag appeal out of Bodhi Seeds range, and a potency that will cut through the fog of other strains like butter, with a heavy yield for an OG hybrid. This is a very feminine and sublime strain don't expect in your face lemon pinesol on this one, although with some digging there are pure OG phenos to be had, the magic with this momma is in the unique expression of her genes. (Variety	Indica / Sativa; Yield High; Plant Height	Tall; Grows	Greenhouse, Grows indoors, Grows outdoors;
Flowering Time	9 weeks; Harvest Month October)

Satsuma - ( Cali-O x Snow Lotus ) [12]
Heavenly orange frost wands to melt away the blues and put you into your dancing shoes. Taking the queen of orange cannabis, the AE77 Cali o cut and mixing in the sublime attributes of the Snow Lotus male, a beautiful heavy citrus goddess is born. Sweet creamy orange to grapefruit musk aromas and flavors, uplifting crystal coated buds with a solid yield of happy heart felt herb. Indoors and out, she shines like the sun.

Ancient OG - ( Iran '72 x Snow Lotus )
The fourth installment in the OG synthesis series, a heavy duty true OG dominant hybrid, that takes things to the next level. Based on an old Iranian landrace from the 70's that may be the mother of all OG's wed to the Snow Lotus male. Deep earthy forest OG aromas, with creamy citrus kush undertones, like Goji OG without the berry and added lemon pledge. Larger yield than the Goji but with the same growth habits, extreme frost, supportive structure, top for a larger productive bush. (Yield - High; Plant Height -	Tall; Grows	Greenhouse, Grows indoors, Grows outdoors; Flowering Time	9 weeks; Harvest Month October)

White Lotus - ( The White x Snow Lotus )
This strain is known for its solid yield, insane frost with wild Alpine berries aromas and warm tart hashy taste. The Snow Lotus male is the star child of Afgooey (Maui Haze x Afghani) and a X19 leaning Blockhead male (no Sweetooth traits present), he lets the female traits pass through in a cross while uping the size, structure, frost, and potency.

Lotus Larry - ( Larry OG x Snow Lotus )
this another treasure from the og synthesis series, in the same flow as goji og, cheech wizard, and ancient og. the merging of the snow lotus father with select og kush clones creates some very beautiful og dom hybrids with unique expressions from the special mothers used. the lotus larry has big og type buds on a more structurally sound frame, just a little more wild and shaggy than the mother, with oily earthy floral lemon herbal og flavors and aromas. heavy duty full spectrum og effect with sativa influences from the snow lotus in some phenos, other phenos may lean to the stony euphoric body side of the mother. limited to 150 packs worldwide. (Hybrid; 9 weeks; 40% larry lotus hyb phenos; 30% snow lotus dom; 30% og structured phenos with and without og terpenes....

Boba's Stash - ( L.A. Affie x Snow Lotus )
star wars bounty hunter stash remix: this is a genetic remix of my jabba's stash strain (bubba kush x snowlotus), using the LA affy as the mother. The LA affy is very simmillar to bubba kush, socal master, and suge pure kush, most likely a close relative. a more expansive head space and bushier frame sets her apart from the other broad leaf cali kushes, mocha spice with a hint of floral grand marnier aromas and that deep warm wrap around cali kush body effect that everybody loves. expect heavy duty colas of extraterrestrial floral kush that will warp space and get the party started at the intergalactic cantina... limited, untested...

Greedo's Stash - ( SoCal Master Kush x Snow Lotus )
limited bounty hunter stash remix: this is a genetic remix of my jabba's stash strain (bubba kush x snowlotus), using the socal master kush as the mother. the so cal master kush is very simmillar to bubba kush and pure kush, most likely a close relative. some people think the socal master is the best of the bunch, a little more stretchy than the bubba, and a little more incense than the pk, but still with that deep spicy wrap around cali og effect. expect heavy duty colas of extraterrestrial floral kush that will warp space and get the party started at the intergalactic cantina. untested, limited...

Solo's Stash - ( Hollywood Pure Kush x Snow Lotus )
Star wars bounty hunter stash remix series: This is a genetic remix of Bodhi Seeds Jabba's stash strain (bubba kush x snowlotus), using the Hollywood Pure Kush as the mother. The Hollywood Pure Kush grows like an OG with a kushy vanilla marshmallow citrus butter rum she musk baby powder aromas, very feminine unlike the roasted coffee spice of the other Cali broad leaf kushes. The effect of the Hollywood Pure Kush is a very deep relaxing wrap around mind body liberator, cerebral as well as sensual. This strain will be similar to the Goji OG but with different aromas. Expect crystalline colas of extraterrestrial green fire that will warp time and space and get the party started at the intergalactic cantina...

Lando's Stash - ( Pure Kush Suge x Snow Lotus )
star wars bounty hunter stash remix: this is a genetic remix of my jabba's stash strain (bubba kush x snowlotus), using the suge pure kush as the mother. the suge pure kush is very simmillar to bubba kush, la affy, and socal master, most likely a close relative. considered the hardest hitting and richest of the broad leaf cali kushes, with a warm spicy exotic aroma and deep full spectrum effects that will warp space and get the party started at the intergalactic cantina everytime... limited, untested.

Jaba's Stash - ( Bubba kush x Snow Lotus )
Jabba's Stash is a big oily funky indica, created by combining an amazing oldschool bubba kush mom, and the deadly potent, big yielding, super frost, snow lotus male. Expect big kushy wands of crystal covered nugs, with dark acrid spicy flavors and smells ranging from dark roast coffee, exotic tropical fruits, african violets, elderberry, body odour, apple butter, and bounty hunter hideout funk. Deep head nodding trance cannabis for super space exploration. Great for indoors and out. Look for the purple pheno. body relaxes mind wakes up (Variety	Indica; Plant Height Medium; mostly indy dom in structure with different phenos showing up as variations in aroma and potency. 40% cocoa berry kush 40% strawberry fuel molasses 20% mixes; Flowering Time 9 weeks; Harvest Month	November; Awards	Winner of the 2013 Santa Cruz medical cup )

Super Snow Lotus - ( Mass Super Skunk x Snow Lotus )
Super Snow Lotus is a big yielding classic American sativa skunk hybrid. Taking the infamous old school massachusetts Super Skunk clone and fortifying it with the Snow Lotus male creates one baddass thc totem pole maker. Floral musky citrus funk of the highest order indoors and out she shines like the stars and gets you elevated to new heights.

Dirty Ortega - ( Dirty Hippy x Ortega )

The Fuzz - ( Chem 91 x Appalachia ) (A few growers noted it's weak... sadness remove from top wanted
A fuzzed up feeling good Chemdawg family mashup with a touch of green crack in the mix. The fuzz is a chunky, skunky, sweet and sour diesely fusion of Chem 91 and h&l's appalachia (green crack x jj's tres dawg), with a heavy duty chem body effect and functional mind. Solid yield. 9 weeks from clone.

Pure Vida - ( Hollywood Pure Kush x Appalachia )
pura vida is good life bud. taking the queen of kush cuts and letting the appalachia male doits love magic thing, a very beautiful strain has arisen from the scented breasts of the earth mother. aromas and flavors of deep feminine earthy woody musky menthol pine creme fresh on a funky under layer of chem citron. deep thoughts and easy stepping, this is a sativa dominant play on the kush and chem families. good for breaking bread with new friends or stoking out the homies. 9 weeks from clone, upper medium harvest bounty. love the life you live! (Variety Indica / Sativa; Yield	Medium; Plant Height Tall; Grows Greenhouse, Grows indoors, Grows outdoors; Flowering Time 9 weeks; Harvest Month	October)

Buddha's Hand - ( Lemon Thai (Indica & Sativa) x Snow Lotus ) [GOT]
This strain is named after the big fragrant yellow asian lemon that mutates as it grows, looking like a buddhas hand. Its used in chinese medicine as a mover of chi (energy). This unique hybrid is a big mover of mind, body, and spirit chi, using inkognytos amazing indica cut of dutch flowers lemon thai, and my soaring sativa cut crossed to the snow lotus male . By using both cuts a full spectrum of phenotypical expression will offer a range of sativa and indica possibilities. This hybrid will be a heavy yielder of floral citrus medicine treasure. (Variety -	Mostly Sativa; Sex - Regular; Yield	High; Plant Height Tall; Grows	Greenhouse, Grows indoors, Grows outdoors; Flowering Time	9 weeks; Harvest Month October; Medicinal Properties - Antidepressant)

Dream Beaver - ( Dirty hippy x Appalachia ) [GOT]
I knew this would be a special strain, and i needed a special name, something that would make people go WTF! and crack a big smile. i envisioned this odiferous sativa dominant strain as something that the holy man from even cow girls get the blues would toke on up in his cave on full moon nights. i had that dreamweaver song from the 70's stuck in my head and was thinking of native American names, and dream beaver was born. later when i searched around for what beaver medicine was in the totems of indigenous people i came across this info and everything fell into place:
"In essence, the beaver tells us to believe in our dreams as if they were real. Build on them as if the dream is your reality.
Change the course of your life flow by structuring your life with a goal to coax your dreams into your physical reality. Animal symbolism of the beaver deals with building our lives up around our dreams."
The genetics of dream beaver are dirty hippy crossed to appalachia, dirty hippy is an afgooey blocked cross and sister to the snow lotus male, appalachia is green crack x jj's tres dawg created by h&l. this magical mammalian hybrid smells of muskrat, kitchen herbs, caramelized onion, baked garlic, animal den, she musk, pommellow, peppercorn, and pink grapefruit zest&#8230;no joke&#8230;. with a blast off sativa high that really gets you moving and grooving, and hefty yields of some of the most exotic buds on the block. get your dreams in motion with some dream beaver in your victory garden. (Variety Mostly Sativa; Yield	High; Plant Height	Tall; Grows	Greenhouse, Grows indoors, Grows outdoors; Flowering Time	9 - 10 weeks; Harvest Month	October)

Head Trip - ( Chocolate Trip x Snowlotus ) [Growing]
The infamous katsu cut of dutch flowers chocolate trip makes the love connection with Bodhi Seeds proven super lover Afgooey (maui haze x afghani) x Blockhead male (snowlotus male). Chocolate mint earth lemon/lime trichome domes of heavy duty indica/sativa hybrid love. This is a primo chocolate thai x indica incarnation to heal the nation. (Variety	Indica / Sativa; Yield High; Plant Height	Medium; Grows	Greenhouse, Grows indoors, Grows outdoors; Flowering Time	9 weeks
Harvest Month	October; Medicinal Properties	Antidepressant)

Love Triangle - ( TK x Snow Lotus ) [Growing]
This was a real surprise for Bodhi Seeds. They thought it would be similar to the Goji OG, but with its own subtle differences it has no real lemon berry twang like the Goji OG, instead, a full range of really unique phenos, from plumeria OG modules, to sparkling wild cherry chemmy playdoh spearheads, dumpster glue and spearmint kush nugglings. Some phenos come with frosty massive OG like nugs, and the most amazing muted cherry playdoh pepper chem kush aroma, with huge glistening stalked trichomes. If you like digging in the genetic treasure chest for special ladies, this is a great line to explore with enough variation to please any palette, and the potency to immobilize even the seasoned dankster. ( Variety Indica / Sativa; Yield	High; Plant Height Tall; Grows Greenhouse, Grows indoors, Grows outdoors; Flowering Time 9 weeks; Harvest Month	October )
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No longer out! If you find GRAB!!!!

Space Mountain - ( sol bs sweet skunk clone x apollo 11 genius pheno f3 )
pina colada mind bomb space mountain (breeder steves sweet skunk clone x apollo genius pheno f3) this was a natural progression to bring the flowering time and stretch down on the famous spice of life sweet skunk clone, but keeping the beautiful soaring long lasting high and mouth watering musky pina colada aromas. the quick bushy a11 g pheno papa makes a perfect match, his pineapple cheetos smelling traits pass on along with the cerebral happy genius high. if you like big tropical smelling sativa dominant colas then this is your medicine. limited edition pre release.. 9-10 weeks flowering time... these seed projects were made in an organic biodynamic growing environment with the utmost care, respect, meditation, and good vibes, using the best parental selections from a small but amazing gene pool. may all your dreams come true and all your seeds sprout. many blessings b......

Sunshine 4 - ( chemdawg 4 x sunshine daydream ) 
big butter berry chemdawg wands the chem 4 cut is the big sis of all the chem cuts, large and in charge, with a generic in your face full chem nose toaster aroma,and potent medical effects. the sunshine daydream father, is a butter berry kushy chem masterpiece with insane resin content, a nerve pain numbing effect, and some of the best bag appeal in town. the goal of the hybrid was to bring some personality to the chem 4, and to improve on the bag appeal, as chem 4 cures out a little on the brown side of things.... so with the size, power, and funk of the chem 4 and the beauty, frost, and aromatic complexity of the sunshine daydream this one hell of an amazing hybrid, .... Available in 11 regular cannabis seeds

Temple - ( mr nice ssh x williams wonder ) [Hybrid - 8-10 weeks - 3 pheno - 70% hybrid expression 15% squat lemon bush williams wonder pheno
15% full sativa super silver haze pheno YES! (dig for it)] 
the mother is my quick classic mr nice super silver haze mama (shivas trident cut) the father is an old rez williams wonder ix taken to f2 and selected (still a little touch of somas sour d in there)... huge fat haze temples in less time.... temple is the ultimate plant for people that want a solid, fat, true sativa dominant hybrid in less time. hazey floral lemon lime vanilla temples, with a strong up, motivating, anti depressant, life affirming high in around 9-10 weeks. a range in phenos allows you to choose your favorite body to mind combination. this is my go to bud for most celebratory situations and has earned a place in all my friends jars as a true spirit healing sativa canna champion.... up, motivating, anti depressant, life affirming high with some body to round it out

Medicine Buddha - ( pakistani sativa x big sur holy bud )
ugly old school bud with an amazing high product description: medicine buddha (pakistani sativa x big sur holy bud indica pheno) medicine buddha is not going to win any photo contests, blind you with crystals, or dazzle your nose buds.... but it will blow your mind and heal your spirit. this hybrid is all about the effect, and has 9 week phenos that rival the highs of some long flowering sativas. this is pure oldschool bud, and harkens back to the seed bank days. she goes for 60-80 days, moderate producer, purple tinged buds with long pistills, balsamic lavender purple aroma, high thc, and intense deep healing effect. this is a limited release due to not having the male any longer. i wish i would have made more of these, so please grow these out and share them with friends..... note: in honor of bunkerman winning 1st place in the 2012 italian cannabis cup with this strain, i will be resurecting it with my new big sur holy bud indy male. so if you missed out theres still hope.... 

Isaac Haze - ( giesel x ace bangi haze ) 
soul food for the mind product description: my favorite of the chem family giesel (chem d x mass super skunk) does the wild thing with aces's amazing bangi haze (african x nepali). with a fuely, funky, kitchen herbs and spices aroma, and potent energizing high, this hybrid shines indoors and out, has nice yields and offers up a unique blend of oily terpenes.... landrace spirit combined with a chemdawg bottom end. this is soul food for the mind. these seed projects were made in an organic biodynamic growing environment with the utmost care, respect, meditation, and good vibes, using the best parental selections from a small but amazing gene pool. may all your dreams come true and all your seeds sprout. many blessings b......

Ethiopian Highland - ( Ethiopian Highland x Ethiopian Highland ) 
Originally from african seeds stock, the now defunct old school purveyors of the finest south african heirlooms. these are an open pollination made by a friend from my previous filial selections. Heres the original write up: Ethiopian Highland - Outdoor Considered the finest in the world by the ruling Empress Zauditu and Ras Tafari who became the Emperor Haile Selassie this pure sativa comes direct from the ancient land of Ethiopia in what we believe is a world first. Cultivated and inbred by his latter day followers in the city of Shashemene this sativa grows well at altitude and in cooler climates. Buds typically long sativa with visible resin droplets providing a clear energetic high. Plants are shorter, branched and stockier than the tall bushy southern african types. Should also do well indoors but not fully trialed yet.

Dank Sinatra - ( LA Affie mother cut x 88 g13/hashplant )
deep full spectrum kushy soul crooner This hybrid is a tribute to my grandpa, super cool oldschool comedian, he loved to smoke swishers, crank the Frank Sinatra, and tell jokes. Tis hybrid is pure super cool oldschool magik, its called Dank Sinatra. I took the infamous and super rare LA Affie mother cut, the same one that DNA used to create L.A. Confidential and let it do the horizontal lambata with ndnguys amazing circa 1988 g13/hasplant male, it has been ashplant leaning pheno male, for the incredible citrus fuel funk and amazing structure this line displays. The combo of rich incensey kush and lemon fuel with the beauty of the hashplant, the power of the g13 and the aroma of the affie combined with the heavy duty wrap around bliss blanket high these plants create will take you back to a time when life was more simple, and filled with natural magik. these are the first run of limited beans, im growing some now, and offering these for the heads that want to get in on the pre-release before the official release sometime next year. 

Clusterfunk - ( chem 91 skunk va x 88 g13/hp )
88 meets 91 funk chunk! ive had lots and lots of requests for more chem 91 skunk va hybrids... so here you go people... this one is adding more chunk to the funk.... using the same 88 g13/hp male that was used in tranquil elephantizer and dank sinatra. the hashplant pheno dad has an awesome structure and deep oily fuely funk that weds perfect to the tall knobby greasy skunky sour chem 91. i have high, high, hopes for this one, but instead of keeping it in my fridge for the next six months as i test it, im offering it now to the heads that just cant wait. so these seeds are untested, grow at your own risk. proven parents so i see no problems arising, just pure oldschool funk!!!

Cherry Mountain - ( cherry pie x appalachia )
sour chem cherry chunk 

Black Triangle - ( TK x 88g13/hp ) 
this line is a study in extreme possibilities, taking the infamous 90's era florida og known as TK or triangle kush and adding the insanely dank, dark, and powerful 88g13/hp. these two heavy weight canna champions, one indica dom, one sativa dom will finally merge into a beast of pure marijuana magic. citrus, earth, kush, and hash overtones, extreme potency, medium yield..... pre release strains have limited testing or are currently in testing to be new lines and are for the super heads that can not wait for the official drop next year. untested pre release, limited packs....

Big Sur Holy Bud - ( old school heirloom from central coastal california ) 
Big Sur Holy Bud these were a special gift to a well connected friend from an old grower in big sur, she gave them to me because she knew that i loved seeds, and would do them right. can i 100% verify this is the original undiluted or unhybridized big sur holy weed line from perry the monk, no can do, but what i can say is this is unique, oldschool, mind ablaze green fire time capsule weed from the big sur mountains. everybody that has tried this line has fallin in love with it. the plants do great indoors and out and can get quite big. it has genetically purple phenos, pink pistilled phenos, a less common sativa pheno, and loads of hybrid phenos, smells range from soggy bread to blueberry menthol, it seems to be a afghani mexican hybrid masterfully bred towards the sativa high and the indica frame. the true magic of this strain is the amazing sublime sativa high, a beautiful blast from the past this seed run was an open pollination of 4 males and 6 females, not alot, but enough to get the job done... a small population open pollination in a tent means your going to mostly the beans made from the first two males that opened.... the super quick sativa pheno male... and the fat indica dom male... this line is called big sur holy bud to differentiate it from the big sur holy weed lines by hhf, danbo, and reeferman. everybody that has tried this line has fallin in love with it. im really happy to gift this back to the community. very limited, only 30 packs, then its up to you to make more!

Aruba
A bushy fast island sativa that grows like an indica, from Aruba the small island off the coast of Venezula. Beautiful compact resinous buds that smell of tropical fruits and flowers with unique tones of bananna and warm spices. Similar to a very high quality jamaican, stoning sativa high with super irie effects, and a fast triggering and flowering cycle in outdoor environments. Great breeder to take down the stretch and flower time of other long flowering sativas. this is a very special line for landrace lovers&#8230;.

Instant Karma - ( bubba kush x sour diesel ibl ) - [Indica Dom - 9 weeks - 3 Pheno - 70% hybrid 15% bubba 15% sour d (more fuely earth than sour] 
this is my old faithful bubba kush momma paired with a rez sour diesel ibl male circa 2005. One of my earlier strains, and one of the first bubba hybrids commercially availible. Like a big bubba kush bush with sweet fuel tones over the signature kushyness of the bubba. great for pain, nice yeild, beautiful nugs, and a solid breeder.... like a warm sleeping bag filled with playmates

Cheech Wizard - ( green curry og x snowlotus ) - [Hybrid - 9 weeks - 3 pheno - 33% full og fusion hybrid 33% hybrid without og smell 33% bushier snow lotus dom with or without og hints]
what is green curry og? well its a long story, but basicly it was a mystery og that was on lock down and escaped, a friend brought it over in sorry shape along with his story, and i nursed it back to health in exchange for a clipping. its definetly an og, but its bright lime green, more vigorous than a regular og, on the stretchy side, potent, and the smell and flavor are really wild.... like smoking og and eating a green thai coconut curry while someone is cleaning the floor with pinesol.. no joke! this is not some elaborate story to hype it up, its just a really unique og, and i have no clue what it is, and i have run my fare share. 
the snow lotus male is my current main man, he just does not throw out a bad hybrid, he is the star child of afgooey and a x19 leaning blockhead male (no sweetooth traits present) and lets the female traits pass through in a cross while uping the size, frost, and potency.
this magical child pumps out the og magic, apple jolly rancher, mint chutney, green curry, sweet forest frolic, stonking illumination, fat nugs, supernatural effect.... urban wizard smoke! full body fuzz with a lucid up mind

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Coming soon
pine queen x appalachia
cuban black haze x nl5 [Be on a lookout]
ssh (oldsog) x uzbek [Be on a lookout]
nl6 x pinequeen
jedi x bshb [Be on a lookout]
temple lights [Be on a lookout]
blueberry temple [Out - Freebie]
urkle x yo mama
white goji
og nepali x pinequeen
80's black ghani x instant karma [Be on a lookout]
giesel x appalachia [Be on a lookout]
interstellar overdrive x appalachia [Out - Lemon Zinger]
tigermelon x appalachia
cheech wizard x appalachia [Be on a lookout]
love triangle x appalachia
kudra x appalachia
afkansastan x appalachia [Out - Wish Mountain]
blueberry indica x appalachia [Out - Freebie Blueberry Hill]
dragon fruit [Out]
mss x appalachia
nl6 x appalachia
kinky temple (rd c99 x temple)

lemon diesel x snowlotus
larry og (smf) x snowlotus
green crack x snowlotus
thaishine x snowlotus
trainwreck x snowlotus
jft x snowlotus
blackberry kush x snowlotus

new:

hollyweed (hollywood pure kush x deadly g) - (vanilla marshmellow citrus butter rum she musk baby powder aromas )x ?? - (mind body) x ??
red eye jedi (skywalker og x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
clusterfunk remix (chem 91 skunk va x deadly g)
black triangle remix (tk x deadly g) 
godhead (blockhead x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
deadly bubba (bubba kush x deadly g)
dank zappa (86 uw black hashplant x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
more cowbell (gsc x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
chunk norris (jack herer x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
triple goddess (p75 x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
kalifornia (nepali og x deadly g)
niburu (sensi star x deadly g) [Out onn pre-release]
blueberry indica x deadly g
monolith (afkansastan x deadly g)
bodhi g13 haze #1 (ssh x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
bodhi g13 haze #3 (cuban black haze x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
bodhi g13 haze #4 (jedi (old sc haze cut) x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]

kudra x purple nl#5
purple fantasy (purple unicorn x purple nl#5)
pinequeen x purple nl5

-----------------------------------------------------------
Unreleased Tested
unreleased or in testing:
pestillence (inkognyto) x snowlotus
jade dragon (legend og x snowlotus)
superstitious (stevie wonder x snowlotus)
herijuana x snowlotus
skunk 91 (chem 91 x rks)

drunken unicorn (purple unicorn x purple moonshine)
drunken unicorn (purple unicorn[chem d x blackberry widow ] x purple moonshine [purple kush x blue moonshine]) is a monster of a plant, with hues of green and purple.... bright nose of sangria, alpine trees, and sweet chem funk. longer flowering time and crushing mind body high set the tone for this beautiful beast..... lofty high minded with a body of toasted marshmallows (Hybrid; 9 - 11 weeks; big and strong f1 plants, phenos can differ in size and structure, the unicorn side has more stretch, the moonshine thicker, stouter, and less side branching. green and purple phenos with variations in aroma.... 40 % purple unicorn dom; 40 % purple moonshine dom; 20 % unique combos)

dirty hippy x rks
blue dream x purple moonshine
pre 2000 dj short blueberry indica x purple moonshine
drunken master (so cal master kush x purple moonshine)
drunken monkey (grape ape x purple moonshine)
zuvuya (nevilles haze x a11g)
snow leopard (tigermelon x snowlotus)
lucky 13 (hp13 x 88 g13/hp)
green crack x a11g

dirty queen (dirty hippy x pinequeen)
the beautiful love child of sonics pine queen (uk Pineapple x Shimla) and dirty hippy (afgooey x blockhead)... she enlivens the mind and delights the senses....
she smells of the goddess the day after beltane... her taste is sweet and of the forest... she is bountiful and stunning... a wake and bake masterpiece... uplifting, mystic, energetic (Sativa; 9 weeks; a nice solid f1 combo of the parents. the phenos are vary simillar with a dirty hippy frame and pinequeen knobbyness, with slight variations in aroma... 50% dirty hippy dom 30% pinequeen dom 20% unique; )

dirty sanchez (dirty hippy x ortega)
flying tiger (tigermelon x a11g)
goji og x sunshine daydream
buzz aldrin (larry x a1g)
g13/hp x uzbeki
blackberry kush bx1
bubba kush x uzbeki
blueberry indica x purple moonshine
nl6 x pinequeen
lemon thai x a11g
socal master kush x g13hp
lemon diesel x uzbeki
ssh x appalachia
kohiba black x g13/hp
oldsog ssh x uzbeki
blowfish x appalachia
ssh x appalachia
genius thai (lemon thai x a11g)
mcluvin (pinesoul x pinequeen)
chem 91 x pinequeen

--------------------------------------------------------------------

stuff happening this summer:

back to the future projects
pure landrace f1's
preservation (indian, african, mexican, central asian)
cbd rich lines
extreme possibilities (crazy polyhybrids and elite fusions)

growing outdoors now:
rks
nl5
old mother afghani
pre soviet ghani
pakistani
a35 
congo sabali
nigerian pure reeferman
petrolia headstash reeferman
sayulita nayarit mexico 
kandahar
97 bluemoonshine
g13 x medicine man
g13 bx pacific
bir gunj nepali
kerela india collection 12 
kerela india collection 1
nepenthe
96 pipeline hash
70's purple haze
a5 haze
durban poison amazing special
oaxacan 78
jodpur rajastan india
bangi haze
mexican death sativa

dirty room restocks:
dank sinatra
clusterfunk
black triangle
tranquil elephantizer
dirty sanchez
yogi
cali yo


new testers:
temple hybs:
temple of infinite euphoria (infinite euphoria x temple)
interstellar temple (interstellar overdrive x temple)
temple lights (bcsc nl5 x temple)
tree of life (jack herer x temple)
dream temple (blue dream x temple)
Krypton (kryptonite x temple)
temple es (ssh x temple)
larry og x temple 
nepali og x temple
blue temple (blueberry x temple)
cherry temple (cherry pie x temple)
ray davies c99 x temple
temple f2
tiger temple (tigermelon x temple)

cbd rich:
three lab tested cbd rich males from the f1 grow of good medicine, pollen mixed and applied to:

harlequin (making it a harlequin bx)
ac/dc (21 to 1 cbd super plant)
good medicine (tested cbd rich female making it f2)
omrita rx (cbd rich canadian line)
herijuana
nepali og (a cbd rich og would be nice, well see) 

instant karma hybs:
Strangelove - girl scout cookies (forum cut) x instant karma 
nepali og x instant karma
stardawg (1st release) x instant karma
cherry pie x instant karma
bc purple kush x instant karma
dub black afghani x instant karma
kohiba black x instant karma
kudra x instant karma
sr71 pk x instant karma (old line)
blueberry indica x instant karma

misc:
peaceful warrior (santa cruz jedi x bshb)
cuban black haze x bshb
triad (nl5 x ortega (nl5 x nl1 x nl5)
purple unicorn x yo mama 2
the white x goji f3
stardawg x goji f3
mss x yo mama 2
urkle x goji f3
cherry pie x yo mama
cherry pie x goji f3
bcsc nl5 x goji f3

-------------------------------------
Snow Lotus cross
cali o = satsuma 
skywalker og = sky lotus 
uw hashplant = black lotus 
bshb sat = holy lotus 
sensi star
kudra = jitterbug perfume
mss = super snow lotus
bubbashine = blue tara 
bubba = jabbas stash 
jam4ican = natural mystic
afkansastan
noof nl5
wookie = snow wookie 
pink panther = pink lotus 
blockhead = blockhead bx
p75
bs sweet skunk = strange brew
stevie wonder = superstitious 
pure kush suge = landos stash
tiger melon = snow leopard 
purple unicorn = rku
pot of gold = gold lotus
urkle = purple lotus
stardawg = star lotus
deadly g = tranquil elephantizer remix v2
og nepali = goji og
atf
temple = snow temple 
skunk va
gsc = sugar cookies
hollywood pure kush = solos stash
a13
blueberry indy
--------------------------------------------------

Classic Bodhi --> 

purple diesel (sr71 purple kush x sour diesel ibl)
the queen of purple kushes, the sr71 cut gets dusted by our sour diesel ibl papa. bumping up the pk yeild and pumping up the fuely funk was goal of this cross. expect sublime champa earth fuel moss musk berries to form the basis of the smells and flavors on this one.... should be a heavy hitter on the dome. 8-10 weeks flower time

deep funk
deep funk was created as a unique one off breeding project using a spicy purple deep chunk momma and a sour diesel ibl papa, they exhibit much more growing vigor than the regular deep chunk with a little more stretch. they turned out amazing, skunky, funky, big, dank, spicy. but they were also very fickle and were sensitive to stress like the sd clone. the new version has been in the works for years with different parents, male and female reversals, and testing. the finished product should be out in late 2009.

sour purple strawberries aka strawberry dakini (dpd x strawberry diesel)
our dark purple fat yeilding double purple doja moma gets dusted with a strawberry diesel papa. huge strawberry smelling sativa. rivals strawberry cough.

double purple bubba kush (bubba kush x dpd)
this was a special experiment to see if we could add some purple highlights and weight to our ultra dank super crystally original bubba kush clone mom.

flubba kush (bubba kush x flo)
original bubba kush x dj short flo. this hybrid turned out really cool, and is one of our personal favorites. it was created for maximun brain and body happiness. the pheno your looking for is like bubba on a stick, long branching canedelabra bubba like buds on a flo bush, smells like a bubba late, not as spicy with a creamy chocolate or coffee undertone and a jolly creeper stone that puts a glide in your stride and a dip in your hip. has a some stretch on it but bubba dominant structure phenos are in there too. we found the phenos ranging from a squat lemony bubba dominant variety to the long fingered late spice keeper, and even a purple orange pom pom plant.

purple flubba (purple kush x flubba)
norcal purple kush momma makes the love connection with our lemony bubba dom flubba (flubba = pre 2k bubba kush x dj short flo). this was an experiment to see what kind of colors and flavors we could coax out of the gene pool.

bubba flubba bx:
flubba kush bx (bubba x flubba) this is our lemony bubba dom flubba male blowing pollen on our beautiful bubba kush mom. made for personal experimentation, and in therory is 75% bubba kush in seed form.

gumbo aka blow chunks (deep chunk x blowfish)
our dense purple deep chunk lady hit with some tasty blowfish pollen. an inhouse experiment. the new blowfish x dc combo weve made is the oposite, using a blowfish moma and a dc daddy allowing a little more control over the outcome.

double purple blockhead (dpd x blockhead)
our dank heavy dark purple double purple doja goddess makes the love connection with our vigorous randy blockhead male. this hybrid should be a tasty monster, with excellent yeilds, and purple flavors.

instant karma aka bubba d (bubba kush x sour diesel ibl)
bubba kush mom gets the pollen rubdown with rez's sour diesel ibl. this should be the green bomb, super headstash, bionic ultra dank bud. you really cant loose on this one. big diesely kushy bushes...
note: this is the x-men hybrid of cannagenics, if you like mutants, this is the hybrid for you, i was amazed at the number of mutants this cross produced. they all grew out of their freaky births and proved to be one hell of a strain.

sour purple kush (purple kush x sour diesel ibl)
norcal purple kush momma gets pollinated by a rez sour diesel ibl papa. this cross was to try and improve the yeild on the kush side and lend some color to the mix. were not the biggest fan of purple kush, love the flavor but the high is a little too narcotic, throwing the sd ibl into the mix should give a nice balence to the two sides, a purple fuel flavor should result, with a whomper of a buzz.

forest gump (bubba kush x blockhead)
our bubba kush momma gets dusted by our vigorous purple blockhead papa. bumping up the yeild on the bubba, and replacing the subtle blockhead scent with some serious spice.

c99 x strawberry diesel
our ultra crystally oldschool c99 momma makes the love connection with a strawberry diesel daddy. smells like sour strawberries, shimers with heavy crystal production, not the top contender for the best yeilder, but a true headstash product.

bubba kush x deep chunk
Our beautiful thick spicy oldschool bubba kush mom gets the deep chunk pollen treatment.
an experiment in extreme kushy spice and resin production.

monkfish (blowfish x deep chunk)
our beautiful huge crystal covered 50 day blowfish mama meets our vigorous purple tinged deep chunk daddy for some serious loving. this hybrid should rock, with pina colada kushy spice flavors, and some serious thc frosting.

double purple afgooey (afgooey x dpd)
our massive crystal covered afgoo maiden gets the purple treatment from our double purple doja dude. grape chewing gum, apple spice, and rose water purple funk flavors should blossum from this combo.

wonder chunk (williams wonder x deep chunk)
our super donger pheno of rez's williams wonder forms a biological alliance with our deep chunk papa. expect extreme plumpness, some stretch, and sublime floral sweet spice modules of the dankest kind.

double purple chunk (dpd x deep chunk)
our big deep purple dpd mama gets a kama sutra lesson from our healthy lush purple tinged deep chunk papa. a match made in heaven to be smoked on earth.

sour strawberry moonshine (blue moonshine x strawberry diesel)
our crystal caked bluemoonshine queen, has a one night stand of pure love majik with our strawberry diesel super dude. expect extreme frost and buttery blueberry flavors cooked on a diesel camp stove in a field of fresh strawberries.

double purple kush (purple kush x dpd)
purple experiment, expect greatness!!!

double purple blockhead
our dank heavy dark purple double purple doja goddess makes the love connection with our vigorous randy blockhead male. this hybrid should be a tasty monster, with excellent yeilds, and purple flavors.

deep blue
our crystal covered blue moonshine priestess makes the love connection with our hardy purple deep chunk male, creating dense buttery blueberry spice modules for the ultimate headstash.

triple purple kush
nor cal purple kush x double purple doja

bubba kush bx1(bubba kush x bubba kush x sour diesel ibl) we used our beautiful vigorous bubba dominant bubba d (bubba x sd ibl) male and backcrossed back to the bubba mom. the bubba d was a huge success bumping up the yeild on the bubba into the huge yeilder catagory, although the kushyness from the bubba did not fully translate a deep fuel element saturated the buds. with the bx our aim is to keep the vigor but improve on the taste and smell bring it back more to the bubba side of things.

double purple bubba diesel
our beautiful massive indigo long flowering double purple doja momma gets the pollen rubdown from our stocky stinky bubba dominant bubba d aka instant karma poppa. this was a fun hybrid project begging to be made, havent flowered this one out yet but it should be big, stinky, potent, purple?, fun!!! dpd x bubba kush x sour diesel ibl 8-10 weeks flower time

bubba kush x kings kross
this hybrid was begging to made on the basis of smell alone, the deep lemon pepper champa spice smelling bubba mom was pollinated by a very virile vigorous kings kross papa. the kings kross is a large 9-10 week RM kush hybrid that smells of apricots, curry, and italian spicess, has a knock out stone, but can stretch a bit to much (my pheno). the bubba should bring down the stretch, the kings kross should bump up the yeild, and the combined aroma should be truly intoxicating. 

sr 71 purple kush x kings kross
we took our lavender champa kush smelling elite sr71 purple kush mom and made the love connection with our vigorous kings kross papa. the kings kross is a large 9-10 week RM kush hybrid that smells of apricots, curry, and italian spicess, has a knock out stone, but can stretch a bit to much (my pheno). the purple kush should bring down the stretch, the kings kross should bump up the yeild, and the combined aroma should be truly intoxicating. 

deep stash (petrolia headstash x deep chunk) two legendary pre soviet afghanis collide. 

pineapple blockhead aka pineapple head...
wally ducks pineapple c99 x blockhead. the pina colada mind probe....

sr71 purple kush x bubba kush x sour diesel ibl
the three way elite super freak.....

bubbashine
bubba kush x blue moonshine
think buttery kushy blueberry muffins with coffee, amazing pain relief strain...

gunk! (afgooey x deep chunk) this is the stuff they smoke in jabba the huts hideout..

purple kush x blockhead

crystal trident (afgooey x sour diesel ibl)

nepenthe (afgooey x blue moonshine)
butter, berries, and apple pie spice that will melt your mind..... a match made in heaven to be smoked on earth.... this one is gonna be good..... 8-9 weeks..... ne·pen·the Pronunciation: ?-'pen(t)-the Etymology: Latin nepenthes, from Greek nepenthes, neuter of nepenthes banishing pain and sorrow, from ne- not + penthos grief, sorrow; akin to Greek pathos suffering &#8212; more at no, pathos 1 : a potion used by the ancients to induce forgetfulness of pain or sorrow 2 : something capable of causing oblivion of grief or suffering

purple moonshine
this hybrid was created for maximum sensory pleasure, smells and flavors of nag champa, buttery berries, kush, and purple grapes. extreme frost, purple hues, and a bigger yeild than the pk. 8-9 weeks.

afgooey x lemon thai

afgooey x kings kross

sr71 purple kush x pakistani sativa
the queen of pk cuts melds with a peach, apricot, spice stretchy sativa **** mama. the pakis aroma is truly intoxicating, with a smooth, sparkling, joyfull high, but lacks mind numbing potency, the wedding of these two should produce some amazing kids, deep aromas, and the pk should control the strech and up the potency.

trinity x startrain
oregon trinity is a quick, super crystal covered, skunky fruity beauty, a one night stand with the startrain (trainwreck x sensi star) male shouldcreate a true original. this is an untested hybrid, so i can only imagine what will come about from this one. but my bet is heavy, frosty and*funky. ****warning this hybrid has proven to be unstable in most phenos*****

pineapple c99 x startrain
wally ducks pineapple c99 and startrain, just cant go wrong with this one, pineapple mind cheetos with hints of vapor rub, mind speeds up, world slows down.

apollo 11 x startrain
this is a variation on the pineapple c99 x startrain, using my pineapple mind cheetos cut of a11 which i prefer to the c99, because of its nicer structure, and more psychedelic effect and using the same startrain father. as they say in thailand same same but different. think big, fast, and strong.. naming and an official release will be forthcoming, these are a limited pre release at low cost bins. one per person please, share the love!!!


afgooey x startrain
afgooey cant be beat in hybrids, it lends amazing genetic qualities to its children, hooked up with startrain, this one should warp time, improve your shoe gazing, and give super glue a run for its money in adhesive properties.

dutch flowers lemon thai f3
this f3 of dutch flowers lemon thai was selected for the more compact, resinous, higher yeilding indica phenotype. the female was chosen from 23 individuals, and the two most stable males from the same selection were used in the final pollination . the mom is truly amazing, like a massive crystal shard, tottaly unique amongst her sisters, very stable with extreme potency, her only drawback is her very light aroma that smells of citrus and neroli. these f3's should be excellent for breeding projects needing a boost of yeild, resin, and structure. the df lemon thai f2's were all over the place that this line was made with, many of the males and females were autoflowering and very hard to keep in a vegitive state, some were very bushy and wiley, out of all the individuals i kept a sativa pheno that looks like a SSH when flowering, and the more stout indy/sat hybrid. a sativa selection f3 may be produced but the indy/sat mom was light years ahead of the sat in preferred cannabis qualities. only 49 packs will be listed. 
*needs high light levels to preform and remain stable*

some more info from dutch flowers:
the lemon thai was obtained from some folks out of Hawaii. The plants are sativa, but they didnt look like Thai to us, rather Hawaiian in phenotype, smell and high. Buds are candied with crystal, with a trademark citrus "lemon pledge" odour with a hint of peppermint. Very, very energetic high, it is the "clear mental surfing" variety for us, without a hint of paranoia (which cannot be said of the other two varieties in this pack). Chronic tokers can probably smoke this during the day and get things done, if not overdone. These buds are a favorite of many, as they are excellent positive-mood inducers. Excellent yields and bag appeal as well, shortest flowering period of the three offered, around 9 weeks." DutchFlowers

watermelon hashplant (annapurna national forest, nepali himalayas; village: mileche; elevation: 2000m)
an open pollination of 18 individuals hand collected in the nepali himalaya, this will be the first and only open pollination, the rest is up to you. there are plans to work the line selecting for early maturing dense and resinous individuals with a release of those in the future. theres alot of nepalis to work on so i want to do open pollinations, get them out and move on to the next one asap, before the germination levels drop too low. aroma: watermelon, tea rose, mountain flowers.

sensi star x malawi gold
i took my oldschool sweet turpentine pheno of sensi star and gave her a disco nap with my vigorous solid malawi gold papa. this cross will give off some amazing kids, the sensi star has almost zero stretch and an amazing warm rich terpene signature, with huge buds covered in crystals.... combined with the super heady electric vigorous stretching malawi gold male... magic is in the making, expect extreme vigor , bionic yeild, heavy duty potency, and amazing aromas. this hybrid was made for this years outdoor season but should be managable indoors aswell. this hybrid is untested using proven parents and will be all ultra affordable bins.

LA pure kush x uzbekistani hashplant
my old frankincense and myrh smelling la pure kush cut meets the super landrace uzbebekistani hashplant male. this is a truly unique indica combination experiment, and should increase the yeild, vigor, and resin content above and beyond the parents. ive been loving the uzbekistank, which is a hybrid of chem d x uzbekistani, they came out awsome, so i have high hopes for this one too.

temple (super silver haze x williams wonder)
I took my personal ultra quick super silver haze cut, that smells of 7up, vanilla, and haze, that still retains the up soaring high without the extreme flower time, and the beautiful structure and yeild of ssh. i dusted her with canna man love from my massive indestructible proven clear williams wonder papa. I wanted to create a big, easy to grow, high quality hybrid to feed the minds and ease the body of the people. 
temple by bodhi seeds is a classic oldschool sativa dominant hybrid. named temple because of the soaring spirit lifting effects and giant spear shaped buds that look like temples rising into the sky. she has a truly amazing range of flavors and aromas from hazy lemon lime 7up, floral green mango, and wild mint, to exotic spicy incense left on the exhale. her medical effects are a clear joyful low anxiety highly motivational and creative antidepressant high with pain reducing qualities emerging after the initial lift off. flowering time is a quick 9-10 weeks with a high that rivals some of the greatest long flowering sativas.

lemon thai x uzbekistani hashplant
my neroli scented crystal encrusted lemon thai indica cut was pollinated by my mighty uzbekistani hashplant male. i love the uzbekistani hashplant, such a beautiful unique plant, and such a warm, happy playfull high. the chembeki's (chem d x uzbeki) turned out super amazing in my last testing round, and i have the same high hopes for these. with the addition of the strength and resin production of the lemon thai these should look like crystal wands and make you feel just like cheech wizard. 

"YO MAMA" afgooey x appalachia (green crack x tres dawg(chemdawg bx2)).... 
big, bold, and beautiful.... just like your mama... the resin on these plants is almost indescribable, like mini christmass trees covered in snow, aromas of orchard tree fruits and spice to more tropical citrus. big up to h&l, and jj for the prime genetics in this hybrid... happy holy blaze....

blue dream x x18 pakistani
we took the santa cruz sat dom cut of the infamous blue dream and cranked up the barry white on the sound system and let the magic happen with our super nice x18 pakistani kush male. the x18 male was a selection from a joint project with the house of funk guys in creating a afkanistan seed line. he is quite amazing with the most robust sour apricot stem rub and amazing structural qualities. he was such a dope pollen donor i used him on a few of my favorites. his offspring is still in testing so naming and an official release will be forthcoming, these are a limited pre release at low cost bins, one per person please, share the love!!!

whitetrain x x18
well we have an amazing cut called white train, it looks like the white and smells like trainwreck, cant confirm the genetics, but i think its a no brainer. its a little lanky so with the abundance of super dust from the x18 we saw an amazing hybrid just waiting to happen. the x18 male was a selection from a joint project with the house of funk guys in creating a afkanistan seed line. he is quite amazing with the most robust sour persian spice apricot stem rub and amazing structural qualities. he was such a dope pollen donor i used him on a few of my favorites. his offspring is still in testing so naming and an official release will be forthcoming, these are a limited pre release at low cost bins. one per person please, share the love!!!

medicine buddha (pakistani sativa x big sur holy bud indica pheno)
medicine buddha is not going to win any photo contests, blind you with crystals, or dazzle your nose buds.... but it will blow your mind and heal your spirit. this hybrid is all about the effect, and has 9 week phenos that rival the highs of some long flowering sativas. this is pure oldschool bud, and harkens back to the seed bank days. she goes for 60-80 days, moderate producer, purple tinged buds with long pistills, soft floral purp smell, deep healing effect. this is a limited release due to not having the male any longer. i wish i would have made more of these, but please grow these out and share them with friends.

freebies that were given out in larger or smaller numbers:
sr71 purple kush x appalachia
sr71 pk crossed with h&l's appalachia (green crack x tres dawg), given out as harvest moon presents and as freebies.

bubba kush x appalachia aka tigers milk
p98 bk crossed with h&l's appalachia (green crack x tres dawg), given out to friends as harvest moon presents and as freebies.

p98 bubba kush x afghani (hgf palo santo pheno) breedbay freebies... this one has a dope mojito kush pheno and a trichless bogus pheno.....
i love bubba hybrids and i have a beautiful, giant, stable, stinky, home grown fantaseeds afghani male that smells just like palo santo when rubbed. i was going to do a big freebie release of these but for some strange reason 90% of the seeds were duds, hollow and immature, so out of a whole bubba plant only a few seeds were found, so i sent these in as limited edition freebies.

afgooey x bubba kush x sour diesel ibl breedbay freebies
the bubba kush x sour diesel ibl is a great all around plant, big yeilds, bushy tight nugs, kushy diesel aromas, and a bionic stone, a favorite to grow among friends, adding the afgooey to the mix just takes things up to another level, big, gooey, and smelly this one should cover all the bases.

little blessings gift mix:
a mix of:
afgooey x deep chunk
monkfish
double purple blowfish
double purple wonder
flubba x deep chunk
blue moonshine hybrids
plus a few beans of some other strains.

Jabba's Stash (bubba kush x snow lotus)
Ever wonder what jabba the hut loads into his giant hookah? 
.......Jabba's stash is a big oily funky indica, created by combining our amazing oldschool bubba kush mom, and the deadly potent, big yeilding, super frost, snow lotus male. expect big kushy wands of crystal covered nugs, with dark acrid spicy flavors and smells ranging from dark roast coffee, african violet, elderberry, extraterrestrial fruit, body odour, apple butter, and bounty hunter hideout funk. deep head nodding trance cannabis.....
9 weeks flower time...

space mountain (breeder steves sweet skunk clone x apollo genius pheno f3)
this was a natural progression to bring the flowering time and stretch down on the famous spice of life sweet skunk clone, but keeping the beautiful soaring long lasting high and mouth watering musky pina colada aromas. the quick bushy a11 g pheno papa makes a perfect match, his pineapple cheetos smelling traits pass on along with the cerebral happy genius high. if you like big tropical smelling sativa dominant colas and long lasting heady highs then this is your medicine. 
9-10 weeks flowering time...

sunshine daydream (bubbashine x appalachia)
sunshine daydream is a hybrid of one of my alltime favorites, bubbashine which is a cross of bubba kush and bluemoonshine (rare stretch indica pheno), bubbashine smells of hot buttered blueberry muffins and kush, grows like a big og covered in crystals, and has an amazing potent warm snuggly euphoric pain relieving effect, especially good for nerve pain. the father of this hybrid is the heavy weight funk champion appalachia (green crack x tres dawg).... these two together have created an amazing hybrid, that is truly unique, increasing the nerve pain reducing effect and bringing in the chem family funk, this hybrid is beautiful to look at, and even more beautiful in its effects. its one of those rare varieties that sticks to the bag even after its dry, with a rich chemmy fruity berry kush terpene signature and stand out notes of sour butter. i have a pheno i call the butter cut because it smells of dank berries and butter. im really happy to get this one out there, it is beautiful natural healing medicine for the community.... super sticky kushy chemmy berry butter funk

apollo 11 f3 genius pheno
brothers grimm cindy and apollo family releases have always been a treasure trove for quick finishing indoor sativa dominant plants, some people even say the closest they have ever gotten to the holy grail. it seems like c99 has gotten alot of attention recently... and dont get me wrong, i love c99 for its big yeilds of zippy melony buds, but my real love is for the genius clone and her children a11 and a13. apollo 11 for me is much deeper, psychedelic, feminine, motivating mind fire... with beautiful frosty extraterrestrial buds, peach hairs, and the aroma of pineapple cheetos. this release is my selection twords the genius pheno, from fet of spice brothers selection twords the g pheno, from a large population of original brothers grimm a11 stock. i made these originally for myself to cross into the genius and a13 clones, but its such an amazing plant ive decided to get these out asap, share the love, and hope you get as much enjoyment as i have from her. look for the more bushy g phenos, some with atypical branching, great for scrog, nice yeilds, extreme bag appeal, extreme mind appeal..... beautiful stuff!!!!

bubba kush x pakistani sativa:
ive been sitting on this one for awhile, i ran some from seed recently as mini tests, and i was really impressed with the quality... so heres the rundown:
my oldschool bubba kush mama meets my stretchy electric apricot spice pakistani sativa, creating a unique connoisseur landrace hybrid with deep woodsy kushy, cypress, nutmeg, stone fruits, merlot, black cherry, cacao, hibiscus, and campfire aromas...... nice frosty dense nugs on a sativa frame, turning shades of scarlet and purple with cold nights. beautiful warm full heart attuning high. it feels good to let these two plants combine, like old friends meeting again. not your average kush hybrid, but something a little different for the headstash. limited collectors release of 33 packs...

star child (interstellar overdrive (satori indica pheno) x snow lotus)
star child is a hybrid created from a really unique indica pheno of satori by mandala seeds from the first release, we loved the big sativa spears of satori, but this short fat and incredible example of extreme full spectrum terpene enhanced buds with a deep dreamy euphoric lay on the floor and travel through mind space high, earned it the nick name interstellar overdrive. its still one of the best smelling plants i have ever encountered, and takes you down but not out, deep space dream bud.... star child is for the grower that wants a big yeilding, amazingly aromatic, and euphoric dreamy indica dominant hybrid.

blue tara {bubba kush x bluemoonshine x afgooey x blockhead}
blue tara is a hybrid of one of my alltime favorites, bubbashine which is a cross of bubba kush and bluemoonshine (rare stretch indica pheno), bubbashine smells of hot buttered blueberry muffins and kush, grows like a big og covered in crystals, and has an amazing potent warm snuggly euphoric pain relieving effect, especially good for nerve pain. the father of the line is my snow lotus male, which is afgooey x blockhead (x19 dom male), this male has proven to up potency, frost, and yeild, while letting the unique traits of the female to shine through. 
warm snuggly euphoric blueberry kush

cheech wizard og {green curry og x snowlotus}
what is green curry og? well its a long story, but basicly it was a mystery og that was on lock down and escaped, a friend brought it over in sorry shape along with his story, and i nursed it back to health in exchange for a clipping. its definetly an og, but its bright lime green, more vigorous than a regular og, on the stretchy side, potent, and the smell and flavor are really wild.... like smoking og and eating a green thai curry while someone is cleaning the floor with pinesol.. no joke! this is not some elaborate story to hype it up, its just a really unique og, and i have no clue what it is, and i have run my fare share. 
the snow lotus male is my current main man, he just does not throw out a bad hybrid, he is the star child of afgooey and a x19 leaning blockhead male (no sweetooth traits present) and lets the female traits pass through in a cross while uping the size, frost, and potency.
zesty chesty dopey high magik

white lotus (the white x snowlotus)
kromes "the white" is probably the most consistantly trichome covered plant currently out there, its solid, deadly potent, and has a warm tart hashy taste... 
the snow lotus male is my current main man, he just does not throw out a bad hybrid, he is the star child of afgooey and a x19 leaning blockhead male (no sweetooth traits present) and lets the female traits pass through in a cross while uping the size, frost, and potency. 
extreme frost and potency 

super silver yo mama (yo mama 1 x super silver haze) 
these are special, this is the last hybrid my cherished super silver haze male made before i lost him to a labeling error. he was amazing at passing on very hazy traits but also a quick finishing time. yo mama is a beautiful woman, with some ssh man love, these kids are going to be over achievers for sure. originally i was just going to save these for friends, but let them loose instead. a reverse will be made in the future with the mother being ssh, and the father yo mama. 25 packs total

sky lotus (snow lotus x endless sky f2 )
endless sky is a big yeilding, frosty, super knockout indica hybrid made famous by dr greenthumb, its a cross between an iranian indica and grenadine.
the snow lotus is the star child of afgooey and a x19 leaning blockhead male, she is truly amazing, incredibly resinous, smells of african violets, and will put you down hard. she has the effect of people waking up with the pipe still in their hand, i call her the 30 minute warning, you have 30 minutes to get to somewhere safe before the creeper effect fully kicks in and lays you out.

white sky (the white x endless sky f2)
this plant was created for the people needing a medical indica, with a heavy duty knockout, couchlock effect. she has light floral and hashy notes with an abundance of easy to grow flowers...
momma: kromes "the white" is probably the most consistantly trichome covered plant currently out there, its solid, deadly potent, and has a warm tart hashy taste... 
papa: endless sky is a big yeilding, frosty, super knockout indica hybrid made famous by dr greenthumb, its a cross between an iranian indica and grenadine, ES has a beautiful bouquet of soft flowers and sometimes pink pistils, but be careful she can be deadly. 
big, deadly potent, floral indica

head trip (chocolate trip x goohead)
the infamous katsu cut of dutch flowers chocolate trip makes the love connection with my proven super lover afgooey (maui haze x afghani) x blockhead male (snowlotus male). 
huge earthy cocoa mind body liberation...

isaac haze (giesel x ace bangi haze)
my favorite of the chem family giesel (chem d x mass super skunk) does the wild thing with aces's amazing bangi haze (african x nepali). with a fuely, funky, kitchen herbs and spices aroma, and potent energizing high, this hybrid shines indoors and out, has nice yields and offers up a unique blend of oily terpenes.... landrace spirit combined with a chemdawg bottom end. this is soul food for the mind.

tigers milk (bubba kush x appalachia) 
like nursing from the smoky teet of a giant psychedlic tiger.... grrrrrrrr... lol... this hybrid rocks the kasbah everytime... 
my original bubba kush clone mom and my proven appalachia male team up for a full body/mind meltdown. beautiful, extremely potent, crystal covered medicine treasure.
bringing the chem (strength) and kush (flavor) families together woven into harmony with the durability and ease of green crack.
the official breakdown is:
mother: original bubba kush clone, i picked this cut up a long long time ago, at first we thought it was called baba kush. a little more fragrant and stocky than the 98, less stretch and more kushy than the katsu. i think people are calling this original bubba or pre92? now.
male: appalachia is an amazing hybrid of green crack aka cush and jjnyc's tres dawg, which is a very solid chem d bx 2. this hybrid was made by h&l along with a few other tres dawg hybrids, they all have turned out incredibly exceptional.
aroma: kushy honey rolled durbar incense, ethiopian frankencense, cane syrup, pina colada, mocha chai latte.

gold star (sensi star x malawi gold)
i took my oldschool sweet turpentine pheno of sensi star and gave her a disco nap with my vigorous solid malawi gold papa. this cross gives off some amazing kids, the sensi star has almost zero stretch and an amazing warm rich terpene signature, with huge buds covered in crystals.... combined with the super heady electric vigorous stretching malawi gold male... magic is in the making, expect extreme vigor , bionic yeild, heavy duty potency, and amazing menthol, pine, floral, spice aromas. this hybrid kicks ass outdoors with wild bag appeal and is very managable indoors aswell for a malawi hybrid. 10 - 14 week estimated flowering time..... beautiful, resinous, wild, menthol ricola, pranic mind dazzler.

pure kush (suge cut) x uzbekistani hashplant:
kushy, rich, hashy, sweet colas of diamond studded delight, ultra connoisseur elite clone x landrace f1 hybrid.
the suge pure kush is very simmillar to bubba kush and socal master kush, most likely a close relative, it has a little more stretch than bubba with an even more deeply exotic spicy terpene signature, and the heavy duty full spectrum wrap around cali kush mind body effect that these cultivars are known for. vigor and yeild should be vastly improved, with new terpene accents from the musky fruity uzbek, and as a bonus making f2's should unlock a treasure chest of central asian and southern californian cannabis history.... kushy, hashy, floral, super frosted elite x landrace f1

Sunshine #4 :
the chem 4 cut is the big sis of all the chem cuts, large and in charge, with a generic in your face full chem nose toaster aroma, and potent medical effects.
the sunshine daydream father, is a butter berry kushy chem masterpiece with insane resin content, a nerve pain zapping effect, and some of the best bag appeal in town. the goal of the hybrid was to bring some personality to the chem 4, and to improve on the bag appeal, chem 4 cures out a little on the brown side of things. keeping all the best of the 4 with the beauty and complexity of the sunshine daydream makes this one hell of a plant, the total package.... big butter berry chemdawg wands

89 sensi nl#5 x malawi gold:
a beautiful limited edition release of the amazing 1989 sensi northern lights #5 noof cut crossed with my proven malawi gold male. this will be an outdoor monster, or an indoor goliath. lowered flower time and cold adaptibility from the nl5, electric sativa overdrive from the malawi. deep alpine floral baseball bats of oldschool f1 wonder.... only 20 packs.. enjoy; big oldschool f1 monster

tranquil elephantizer (snow lotus x 88 g13/hashplant)
the deadly potent snow lotus mother cut meets ndnguys amazing oldschool 1988 g13/hashplant male for the ultimate sensual couch lock experience. this strain is like a smokeable green quaalude, perfect for getting barreled while couch surfing or down shifting into long deep love making sessions. i created this strain for some serious slow motion midnight magik, so take the load off with some traquil elephantizer, its heavy duty canna love lube.... these are the first run of limited seeds, im growing some now, and offering these for the heads that want to get in on the pre-release before the official release sometime next year. picture is of the snow lotus mother.... slow motion love potion 

dank sinatra (LA Affie mother cut x 88 g13/hashplant)
this hybrid is a tribute to my grandpa, super cool oldschool comedian, he loved to smoke swishers, crank the Frank Sinatra, and tell jokes. this hybrid is pure super cool oldschool magik, I call it Dank Sinatra. I took the infamous and super rare LA Affie mother cut, the same one that DNA used to create L.A. Confidential and let it do the horizontal lambata with ndnguys amazing circa 1988 g13/hasplant male, i used a hashplant leaning pheno male, for the incredible citrus fuel funk and amazing structure this line displays. the combo of rich incensey kush and lemon fuel with the beauty of the hashplant, the power of the g13 and the aroma of the affie combined with the heavy duty wrap around bliss blanket high these plants create will take you back to a time when life was more simple, and filled with natural magik. these are the first run of limited beans, im growing some now, and offering these for the heads that want to get in on the pre-release before the official release sometime next year. deep full spectrum kushy soul crooner

yogi (giesel (mass super skunk x chem d) x yo mama (appalachia x afgooey))
giesel is one of my alltime favorite plants, big, beautiful and the most complex terpene spectrum of almost any plant... skunky, chemmy, citrus, forest... just plain funky... the yo mama is a crystal producing wild card, big and beyond frosty, with smells and flavors ranging from oatmeal cookies to hot sauce...
i spent awhile running out a bunch of yo mamas to find a real stellar male, and the yo mama male 13 emerged with all the vigor and crystallization yo mama is known for... this is the first cross i was dying to make with him... expect heavy funky shimmering christmas trees of stoney delight.... this hybrid is currently in testing... 33 pre release packs are availible to the heads that can not wait for the official release next year...

so cal master kush x uzbekistani hashplant
the suge pure kush cut x uzbekistani hashplant was such a hit that i thought it would be fun to release a limited edition remix using the so cal master kush instead. the so cal master kush is very simmillar to bubba kush and pure kush, most likely a close relative. some people think the socal master is the best of the bunch, a little more stretchy than the bubba, and a little more incense than the pk, but still with that deep spicy wrap around cali og effect. vigor and yeild should be vastly improved, with new terpene accents from the musky fruity uzbek, and as a bonus making f2's should unlock a treasure chest of central asian and southern californian cannabis history.... enjoy my friends... exotic kushy floral fruity elite x landrace f1 30 packs limited edition!

elf snack (apollo 13 gorilla arm pheno x sunshine daydream)
the infamous super power, super yield a13 gorilla arm pheno from original brothers grimm a13 stock makes the love connection with the buttery frosty sunshine daydream (bubbashine x appalachia) male. expect a range of unique a13 variations from this polyhybrid with improved taste and aroma over the original gorilla arm pheno. big yeilds of extremely resinous powerful aromatic supernatural buds. this is a limited pre release. this hybrid is still in testing..

deep chunk x malawi gold
this is a hybrid thats been on my mind for many many years, extreme indica meets extreme sativa. two classics, meet for a one night stand. the deep chunk mama is my rare sat pheno, which is not as dominant in crosses as most dc's, but still imparts all the density and aromas the dc is famous for, the malawi, is my proven malawi gold male. expect true f1 hybrid vigor and amazing expressions. this is a limited edition, only 25 packs were made. pure landrace f1 hybrid. currently untested. pure exotic landrace f1 hybrid

sensi seeds 1989 nl#5 noof cut x talk of kabul
the amazing noof cut from sensi 89 northern lights lights #5 stock hybridized with markscastle's landrace afghani brought back by a US soldier from a raid on a tribal warlords compound near kabul in 2006. this is a pure old school short, fat, and greasy heavy duty northern lights afghan f1 hybrid. limited pre release of 25 packs. currently in testing. short, fat, and greasy

goji og
over the years ive worked on various og kush projects, some interesting plants have come through, but never the total package. this last year ive been testing a very special og hybrid called goji og, named after the bright red sour himalayan berry. this hybrid has excelled indoors and out and is truly the total package, incredible full on og aroma and taste with an undercurrent of red berries, black cherry, hawiian punch, licorice, and alpine strawberries.
one of the biggest yeilding ogs ive ever run that still maintain the effect, aroma, taste, and resin content of a true og. improved stature, no more floppy stems, or insane staking required... grows like an indica hybrid. the few people i have let run her, are dropping everything to pack their rooms with her. the cut i run was found from the first round of three seeds , when i saw the potential i ran a bunch more seeds outside to get a better look. the cross is a combination of my snow lotus male, which is very clear in breeding, i think thats how the magic happened, just passing the size, power and resin over while keeping all the qualities of the og kush. the mother is nepali og aka nepali kush, an old og kush from grass valley that is closest in appearance to the tahoe, the buy in for this cut in the mid 2000's was 20 grand...lol... i dont know if any cut is worth that much, but it is a very nice og... theres two main phenos in the goji og line a big yeilding og smelling totem pole maker of infinite delight, and a smaller strawberry pheno that looks like a super frosty og, but has the super narco high of the snowlotus. the big og smelling pheno shows up about 3 times in one pack of seeds. these seeds are more expensive than my other lines because the mother plant does not produce that many kids, quality over quanity. im really excited and proud to offer this to the community... enjoy... and many blessings on your grows...

clusterfunk (chem 91 skunk va x 88 g13/hp)
ive had lots and lots of requests for more chem 91 skunk va hybrids... so here you go people... this one is adding more chunk to the funk.... using the same 88 g13/hp male that was used in tranquil elephantizer and dank sinatra. the hashplant pheno dad has an awesome structure and deep oily fuely funk that weds perfect to the tall knobby greasy skunky sour chem 91. i have high, high, hopes for this one, but instead of keeping it in my fridge for the next six months as i test it, im offering it now to the heads that just cant wait. so these seeds are untested, grow at your own risk. proven parents so i see no problems arising, just pure oldschool funk!!!.....

cali yo! (ae77 cali o x yo mama)
yo mama is such an awesome plant to grow, big, frosty, and potent, with aromas ranging from oatmeal cookies to hotsauce. i spent last summer running out a bunch of yo mama seeds to find the ultimate yo mama papa to make some really special hybrids. unfortunetlly i have to go back the begining on the project, i cant find my yo mama papa anywhere in my male room. the only good thing is two awesome seed lines were created before the loss, yogi and now cali yo! these were going to be new lines but now they are limited and collectible. i may remix these when i find a new yo mama papa again......
Aerics 1977 cali o clone is a beautiful orange skunk from the good old days of sunkissed west coast outdoor sensi. she has beautiful full buds with a candied orange sweetness, and the most easy going, friendly, joyfull high. the marrige of yo mama and cali o was just waiting to happen. pure irie goodtimes smoke..... limited release hybrid.... still in testing phase ..

tt nl6 x bcsc nl5
the second installment into the back to the future projects... trichome technologies 90's era northern lights 6 cut wed to bcsc's northern lights 5. the trichome tech nl 6 is a classic short, dense, prolific northern lights, with a knock out stone and a piney, floral, alpine spice bouquet. the male is a robust bcsc nl5 stud. out of all the availible seedlines of nl5 i grew out, the british columbian seed company (bcsc) was by far the best by leaps and bounds... beautiful, thick, resinous, mold resistant, and easy to grow...

89 sensi nl5 noof x bcsc nl5
the first installment into the back to future projects... the classic 1989 sensi seeds northern lights 5 noof cut wed to bcsc's northern lights 5. the 89 sensi nl5 noof cut is dead on the old 80's sensi nl, looks just like the photo in the old catalog, more elongated and full, big, bold, and seductive, with a bear hug of a high, aromas and flavors of floral spice, musk, lavender, and forest. the male is a robust bcsc nl5 stud. out of all the availible seedlines of nl5 i grew out, the british columbian seed company (bcsc) was by far the best by leaps and bounds... beautiful, thick, resinous, mold resistant, and easy to grow...

oldschool hindu kush ( LA hindu cut x 80's hindu kush )
the third installment into the back to the future projects... the old sensi LA hindu cut gets loved up by my 80's era hindu kush male. the LA hindu is an absolutlety huge tower making long flowering ?(10-11 weeks) oldschool hindu kush, baseball bats of musky fruity floral goodness, and a warm, social, stone to the bone high. the male is a 14th generation hindu kush line kept pure and safe by an old mountain hippy from the great white north....

deep line alchemy series #1 (m8 (lost kush) x fantasy island )
these seeds represent a new series of side projects using some of the rarest clones in my collection combined with a select polyhybrid father, coaxing out the special traits of the mother and bringing in new life and subtle accents from the poly father. i call it deep line alchemy because of the nature of the mothers used, very old, unique, strange, or unheard of gems. this first release uses the m8 or lost kush, a friend payed 10g for this clone in the late nineties with severe penalties if it was ever released. the original holders lost it to spider mites, and although they tried to get her back, it never happened. shes definetly an old lowland kush type, with beautiful almost etherial look, totem pole structure, silver hued frost, and a unique hairspray aroma. using the fantasy island (urkle x appalachia) father, the goal is to create more side branching, vigor, yeild, and add a lavender cherry violet terpene signature to the mix while maintaing the beauty, shimmer, and effect of the m8....
deep meditation went into the selection of parents but this hybrid is currently in testing and is still an experiment genetic remixing untill the flowers reveal their essence....

Type: super silver strawberry lotus (super silver haze x goji og m14 slp)
i took my beautiful mr nice super silver haze mom, and dusted her with the most resinous of my goji og males, this male is not the og pheno but the snow lotus pheno, frosty and narcodelic with strawberry creme marshmellow flavors and aromas. expect beautiful healing plants with hazey citrus berry citadels encrusted in thc laden jewels, full spectrum high, 9 weeks +.... this hybrid is being given away as promotional freebies to usher in 2012.... hazy strawberry crystal castles

Type: apollo 13 gorilla arm x a11 genius pheno
the powerful massive monster a13 (gorilla arm cut) has a family reunion with the big bushy pineapple a11 genius pheno. this is a special apollo family reunion, the a13 is powerful and big but lacks flavor and aroma and is a little on the stretchy side, the a11 g has the flavor and aroma with a bushy shorter framework, this hybrid's goal is to create the perfect apollo combination for flavor, aroma, yeild, structure and effect. pre release strains have limited testing or are currently in testing to be new lines.

moonwalk (chemdawg 3 x apollo 11 genius pheno f2)
chem 3 is the best kept secret of the chem family, shes bushy, sweet, sour, and chemmy, with incredible resin production and a knockout chem effect. adding the apollo 11 g dust into the mix we are looking at big beautiful spears of psychedelic dawg family love, aromas and flavors of chai spices, incense, melon, star fruit, pineapple, chem, old spice pirate sweat..... full spectrum mind body liberation effect.... pre release strains have limited testing or are currently in testing to be new lines.

dream lotus (santa cruz blue dream sativa cut x snow lotus)
dream lotus was a project from awhile back to create a blue dream hybrid that keeps all the magic and beauty of the original cut but adds better structure, and a quicker finish while maintaining the incredible fragrance and potency.
dream lotus is super chunky extremely frosty mind liberating bud maker with aromas and flavors of hashy blueberry cake frosting with hints of haze, spice, and garden herbs. heavy duty mind melting potency.......

love triangle (tk triangle kush x snow lotus)
Characteristics: ring the alarm!

chem 91 x bangi haze
Characteristics: greasy funky chem haze
this is a limited edition remix of isaac haze using the chem 91 skunk va cut instead of giesel with ace's amazing bangi haze as the dad. soul food for the mind, body, and soul... unearthed from the vault... untested... 

deep blue pakistani (deep chunk x blue moonshine x pakistani sativa)
this is an old outdoor line unearthed from cold storage. i took a beautiful blueberry kush selected deep blue (deep chunk x blue moonshine) and dust from my spicy apricot pakistani sativa creating a radiant outdoor expression of large full hashy dark berry chai spice colas, high thc, full spectrum high. most phenos will turn ccolors in cooler tempatures... limited edition release...

afkansastan x talk of kabul
this is a big bad ass pure f1 afghani landrace hybrid of mr danks 80's era clone only afghani from kansas via afghanistan and marks castle's tribal warlord pure ghani from the kabul area circa 2006. this is the best that afghanistan has to offer from the past and present brought together for the future. sticky, hashy, musky fruity pure indica for your pleasure. limited edition release....

afkansastan x X18 pakistani
originally this project was to try and lock down mr danks superb 80's afghani in seed form, by creating some f2 kids to breed back into the mom, but the pure f1 hybrid had such amazing traits in structure, vigor, yeild, and overall beauty that the path turned into the goal and i dont think we need to go any farther.
on the parents: tom hills x18 pakistani was very similar in kush like structure, tree fruit and musk aroma, and unique awake indica high and seemed like a perfect match to the 80's era clone only from kansas via afghanistan. this hybrid has a fantastic open structure with big sticky indica buds that smell and taste of pear, persimmon, yudzu, honeycomb, and musky wildflowers, and a dreaming awake high that soothes the weary body and mind. a cautionary notes: this hybrid has only been tested outside, and areas with high mold pressure may not be favorable for this line....

ghandruk giant hashplant highland nepali landrace
collection location: annapurna national forest, nepal
village: ghandruk
elevation: 1940m
classification: giant bushy foxtail hashplant
aroma: sweet lavender, geranium, aftershave.
notes: biggest sativa hasplant ive ever seen.

highland purple chitre nepali landrace 
collection location: annapurna national forest, nepal
village: chitre
elevation: 2200m
classification: tall purple christmass tree mountain sativa 
aroma: purple, grape kool aide, nag champa, merlot , rich urkle like aroma.
notes: turns black in cold temps, theres also a green pheno in the line.

kali mist x big sur holy bud indica
this was a project to bring down the flowering time on the kali mist, while keeping the soaring high and bringing some asian spice to the muted blue flavor of the big sur holy bud. the mother of the cross was lost, and the project was scrapped, but i thought it would be nice to let out the limited edition test packs for this years outdoor season for lovers of mist and holy bud in sacred union...

zuvuya (nevilles haze x apollo 11 g f2)
Characteristics: quick haze darshan

genius thai(lemon thai x a11g)
Characteristics: telepathic electric citrus 

dirty queen (dirty hippy x pinequeen)
Characteristics: mystic she musk enchanter

Type: wookie( big buddy lavender x appalachia)

dirty sanchez ( dirty hippy x ortega )
Characteristics: skunky funky oldschool indica


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2014)

^ Good grief !

Time to go check on my Somango.....might be in the mood for a novel after lunch.  [ j/k - that's some thorough info]


----------



## calicat (Feb 3, 2014)

Lol yes it is best personal list ive encountered over there.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you Calicat! I need to rep you when I'm at a computer as you are the shit for having such a great list!


----------



## calicat (Feb 3, 2014)

Yw broski. No need for rep you wanted a compiled list I just knew where to get the best personal one imo from moderncannabist.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 3, 2014)

Now that's a bucket list. Hope he can do something big with the RKS!


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

calicat said:


> Yw broski. No need for rep you wanted a compiled list I just knew where to get the best personal one imo from moderncannabist.


Well I've been parsing the bodhi massive thread at the bay trying to get an updated idea on the crosses and that is definitely one of the most comprehensive list I've come across. 

Reminder folks, the appalachia crosses will be no more. I am a huge fan of those crosses, and I really can't recommend SSDD enough. That will be a much desired strain after its gone.

How's the head trip going? kinda interested as it's a Dutch flowers cut that isn't around anymore.


----------



## calicat (Feb 3, 2014)

You would have to rap with MC over there another person that has done it is four20puppy he got a cool looking pyramid top pheno. That is a future strain I will pop just not anytime soon.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Feb 3, 2014)

Thx calicat, awesome to have it all in an easy read list! Bookmarked.


----------



## heelzballer (Feb 3, 2014)

That was one awesome list!! Read half of it, then my eyes started to bleed lol...I can't believe dank sinatra is discoed, as well as sunshine #4..bummer those strains looked killer. I've been growing out Critical Sensi Star to rave reviews, so always nice to hear about some incorporation of classic sensi.

In terms of the harlequin bx smoke report, I just would have thought it to be somewhat more medicinal with real and visible benefits to the smoker. But my buddy didn't give me much to go on...Got another person with more daily aches and pains that is going to try it along with lucky charms, which is supposed to be good for nerve pain. CBD has so many good properties---whoever said it was a niche market I believe is generalizing.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

Dank Sinatra will make a return if I'm not mistaken. So you will have another chance.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

Also I as I posted earlier I believe the mug shop will have a freebie in March for an acdc x harlequin so keep your eyes out for that


----------



## brek (Feb 3, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> brek said:
> 
> 
> > Very much so. Just seemed somewhat harsh to rag on people [person] that's genuinely looking to people in this thread for some guidance. As you are normally chill, thoughtful, informative, modest, and a good looking tiger, I figured someone must have switched out your Bodhi buds for some Pineapple Chunk.
> ...


----------



## brek (Feb 3, 2014)

Also, this is getting INSANE. How can I want every one of those new B strains listed? Could I even grow them all out in a lifetime? I'm sure as shit gonna try! Mind blowing it is.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

yea I got a PM from that person as if I was doing a disservice for pointing people in the right direction. I found the nicest way possible to say fuck off, it's public information already and we should help people not act like there is some secret to hide. look if ya want the gear get it, but there's no reason to be protective of a source.


----------



## brek (Feb 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> yea I got a PM from that person as if I was doing a disservice for pointing people in the right direction. I found the nicest way possible to say fuck off, it's public information already and we should help people not act like there is some secret to hide. look if ya want the gear get it, but there's no reason to be protective of a source.


Seriously. Guess what guys? The cat's outta the bag. Bodhi is almost a household name at this point. It all comes down to greed IMO. I think some people think.... If i'm the only one with blood orange I'll get rich cause everyone will want my weed! muhuhuhhahahahaha.

Sorry guys. You missed the boat. Let's all just celebrate the awesome genetics available.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2014)

brek said:


> Amos Otis said:
> 
> 
> > BAHAHAHA. All true. Especially the good looking part!  Pineapple Chunk?!?! Dear GOD no! And the person I was talking about should pop up any minute asking ,"SO out of that list that was just posted of 300 bodhi strains which is the best?"
> ...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> yea I got a PM from that person as if I was doing a disservice for pointing people in the right direction. I found the nicest way possible to say fuck off, it's public information already and we should help people not act like there is some secret to hide. look if ya want the gear get it, but there's no reason to be protective of a source.


OHHHhhhhhhh....that guy.......lol. Yo entiendo.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 3, 2014)

Pop up  EVERYONE GO TO THIS SITE>>>>_________n.com Can't get more local than that!!! Pinche pendejo  will be the name of my own BO cross named after this sausage fest^^^


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

brek said:


> Seriously. Guess what guys? The cat's outta the bag. Bodhi is almost a household name at this point. It all comes down to greed IMO. I think some people think.... If i'm the only one with blood orange I'll get rich cause everyone will want my weed! muhuhuhhahahahaha.
> 
> Sorry guys. You missed the boat. Let's all just celebrate the awesome genetics available.


No shit, that's why I wondered why you pm me about letting people know. We all find out about things in different ways and if people want Bodhi, I'm going to direct them to it. No reason to act like its a secret. you are doing a disservice to the community instead of leading people to good genetics.


oops I didn't mean you pm me brek, red did. wrong fucking quote. my apologies but the sentiment was what I wanted to seize on as it's not like a fucking secret


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> OHHHhhhhhhh....that guy.......lol. Yo entiendo.


translation please, Google didn't help and I'm a stupid American with limited french.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> translation please, Google didn't help and I'm a stupid American with limited french.


It's espanol - meaning "I understand".


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> No shit, that's why I wondered why you pm me about letting people know. We all find out about things in different ways and if people want Bodhi, I'm going to direct them to it. No reason to act like its a secret. you are doing a disservice to the community instead of leading people to good genetics.
> 
> 
> oops I didn't mean you pm me brek, red did. wrong fucking quote. my apologies but the sentiment was what I wanted to seize on as it's not like a fucking secret


It makes me wonder who exactly is behind all the 'autos rock' and assorted Barneys Farms praise posts - is it someone who is intentionall steering people to crap to keep the good sheeet to them selves? LOL - I'm ripped !


----------



## kona gold (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow Calicat.....that is one serious comprehensive detailed list!!!!
Think i lost a brain cell reading all that, but thank you very much!

I did notice a few things on that list i wanted to mention.......why are there no Hawaiian strains(except dutch flowers lemon thai) in any of his strains?? Got genetics from all over the world, but none from Hawai'i....bummmer.

Also is that a BC SEEDS strain i see in one of his crosses??

What a magical selection and ideas from a great breeder.......don't know where to start or stop drooling with soooooooooo many choices, and future project!!!


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

The whole auto people blow my mind. It's shit cannabis and I really don't see why anyone would waste their time. I always wonder if those folks have had truly amazing cannabis, because guess whst? it ain't coming from autos


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

kona gold said:


> Wow Calicat.....that is one serious comprehensive detailed list!!!!
> Think i lost a brain cell reading all that, but thank you very much!
> 
> I did notice a few things on that list i wanted to mention.......why are there no Hawaiian strains(except dutch flowers lemon thai) in any of his strains?? Got genetics from all over the world, but none from Hawai'i....bummmer.
> ...


isn't afghooie in the yo mamma from Hawaii? always thought it was. I had afghooie when I visited cali. I dream of having that bud again


----------



## kona gold (Feb 3, 2014)

.........think i'll wait for him to release his "back to the future" Northern Lights #6 x Northern Lights #5!
I always loved the trichome technologies northern lights, and to cross that with the bcsc it should be the best quality Northern Lights ever!!!!


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

Well you do know the #5 NL open pollination is available no?

Eta just letting ya know. sounds quite nice


----------



## kona gold (Feb 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> isn't afghooie in the yo mamma from Hawaii? always thought it was. I had afghooie when I visited cali. I dream of having that bud again


Your right to some degree......its a maui haze cross.........but not a Hawaiian strain. Its was either made in cali or canada......not sure. But not a strain that comes directly from the islands.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Well you do know the #5 NL open pollination is available no?
> 
> Eta just letting ya know. sounds quite nice


Mahalo bro.......i was getting ready to buy a pack and make a cross to the bcsc nl#5 pack i have, to recreate and add vigor to the northern lights.

But i think i'd rather wait for the nl#6 x nl#5.......then try to go cross back to the bcsc nl#5 pack i have to further find what i like!

If you get some, let us know how they do.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

If they are around during March's promo for his ac/dc x herquin (sic) i will be buying them. 

en route as we speak, cleared from Chicago customs is pagoda and lemon zinger. Going to pop 4 of each as soon as as I get them.


----------



## Johnnyboy80 (Feb 3, 2014)

I know I'm going to get killed for this but ime with a few of B strains now which were Goji, ssdd and sunshine 4, they were nothing spectacular, don't get me wrong they were good but not what I was expecting after seeing all the hype about them, I grew out 2 packs of each, from the Goji I got all berry tasting strains with a hint of lemon in the background, but defiantly not even close to an OG Kush, they were all fair yielders but again, nothing spectacular though, out of these plants I kept one Goji mother because it was good, and worth keeping,but not what I was really looking for from the strain.
He seems like a guy who has big fan base, but he is not some kind of Wizard or canna god, he starts out with tons of clone only's and hits everyone of them with whatever is his current male at the time, it's not possible for him to have created 300 "strains", all they are is a bunch of crosses with established clones that are already out there, they are not magical seeds because they came from him your not gonna get some jack and the beanstalk type of plant, it just seems that he is getting all of this praise like many other breeders have gotten previously, it seems like every year some breeder gets elevated to GOD status, like Swerve was, Rare Dankness,and countless other "Breeders" were until they were brought back down to earth


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

Well thats just like your opinion man - the dude.

I'm glad you posted your experience. I ain't gonna hate. His gear isn't for everyone and yes if you thought you were going to get some sfv og type smoke, I can see being disappointed. I'd love to hear what gear you think is better. No one thinks or had mentioned he's a god by any stretch in fact he is extremely humble. I just disagree. He has killer gear which you may find something good. His genetics are solid, you don't have to worry about hermi and I've yet to see the vigor most of his plants display. my 2 cents


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Feb 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Also I as I posted earlier I believe the mug shop will have a freebie in March for an acdc x harlequin so keep your eyes out for that


Keep telling myself not to buy anything else but I want this since I missed the last CBD freebie. Thx for the heads up!


----------



## D619 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your experience, the good,bad and the ugly. 
Speaking of SFV , 2 more weeks till chop along with Face off...


----------



## Johnnyboy80 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm not hating on him at all, it wasn't trash, it just wasn't what I was expecting based on his popularity, and from what I gather he is a humble guy, I didn't say he thought he was a God, just that some growers have made him into a God, my top strains that are never leaving my garden are Dr. Greenthumb Chemdawg 4, Rez Dog Chemdog/Sour D, DNA Headband aka Sour Kush and TGA Chernobyl, I also have a keeper, at least for now of DNA Lemon OG
I am gonna buy a couple of Bodhi's 88g13/hash plant crosses just to give it another try and I figure they will be more narcotic like, plus the price is defiantly fair, although, I don't care about the price because a keeper is priceless, i have no interest in making my own crosses, males are immediately culled,so I never have f2's to hunt thru,I think the areas where he probably shines would be with some of his worked landrace strains, your right that I was hoping for that SFV type of funk, but got a bunch of sweet strains with less of that skunk funk that I crave


----------



## Johnnyboy80 (Feb 3, 2014)

And I defiantly haven't had a hermie from him, in the last 4 yrs I have only had one hermie which was from DNA/Reserva Privada Exodus Kush which was my fault because it went from outdoors to indoors with a tent that was not light proof and was always used for vegging previously


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey fair enough and thanks for sharing. We just have different approaches. I too am looking forward to the g13 HP

No problem on the heads up. I like sharing info with our community


----------



## Clankie (Feb 3, 2014)

Johnnyboy80 said:


> I know I'm going to get killed for this but ime with a few of B strains now which were Goji, ssdd and sunshine 4, they were nothing spectacular, don't get me wrong they were good but not what I was expecting after seeing all the hype about them, I grew out 2 packs of each, from the Goji I got all berry tasting strains with a hint of lemon in the background, but defiantly not even close to an OG Kush, they were all fair yielders but again, nothing spectacular though, out of these plants I kept one Goji mother because it was good, and worth keeping,but not what I was really looking for from the strain.
> He seems like a guy who has big fan base, but he is not some kind of Wizard or canna god, he starts out with tons of clone only's and hits everyone of them with whatever is his current male at the time, it's not possible for him to have created 300 "strains", all they are is a bunch of crosses with established clones that are already out there, they are not magical seeds because they came from him your not gonna get some jack and the beanstalk type of plant, it just seems that he is getting all of this praise like many other breeders have gotten previously, it seems like every year some breeder gets elevated to GOD status, like Swerve was, Rare Dankness,and countless other "Breeders" were until they were brought back down to earth





Johnnyboy80 said:


> I know I'm gonna get killed for this,but all I see from bodhi , are crosses that are made with famous clone onlys and a male is used to pollenate 10-15 different clone mothers then that cross is discarded and the same process is repeated on the next run just made with a different male. If any other breeder had done this he would simply be called a pollen chucker. He must come out with Atleast 50 crosses a year and it's almost always one and done, I rarely ever see him work a line, now he says he lost his appy male so what's gonna happen is he's gonna pick another male and make 20 more crosses to release


nobody's killed you yet? maybe the third time will be the charm. what have you grown from seed that was better than the ssdd, and what was your complaint about it? what seed lines have you grown that you thought were 'spectacular' and lived up to their hype?


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

I I got over my Kush phase and threw out all my DNA/RP because it simply couldn't hold a candle to the freebie Goji that got me started. None of them came close to vigor, trichome production or effect, even yield although mine isn't a large yeilder.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

Clankie said:


> nobody's killed you yet? maybe the third time will be the charm. what have you grown from seed that was better than the ssdd, and what was your complaint about it? what seed lines have you grown that you thought were 'spectacular' and lived up to their hype?


That's what I'm wondering. because hey there's other gear. So what's the secret?


----------



## D619 (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh, I'm stil trying to figure out how it's unfair for a breeder to release seeds , before testers have finished testing from the testers point of view.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't get it but I'd gladly test any thing from Bodhi if I had the opportunity. It's not like he wouldn't mention a problem with testers. Plus he's very familiar with his stable


----------



## Johnnyboy80 (Feb 3, 2014)

All of my keepers which were posted above were better, they were all grown from seed, my tastiest,most potent,and highest yielder is Dr.Greenthumb chemdawg 4, second best weed I have ever smoked, my favorite weed I have ever smoked was some haze that I used to get from Washington heights in the late 90's early 2000's,I'm in a non med state and don't have access to clone only's, I can't really ask around, I have two friends that are growers in the real world, I had another buddy who was killed several years ago that had grown some Sage that was great as well.

Ssdd was good it just wasn't as good as my other keepers, maybe I have too many Chems/diesels for now and it maybe pointless in hunting for more, I'm just addicted to that strains profile, maybe with the deadly G male mixed with the Chems can shorten the flowering time but it probably will never be a 60 day strain and retain the flavors,odors and potency I crave

i would defiantly buy several packs of a Cherry Pie x Goji though to find another keeper with sweetness

i only said I would get killed just figuring people would call me a troll because I don't post pics, the truth is I haven't taken photos of plants in about 5 years for fear of LEO using the GPS that is hidden in the digital pics to track me down, these are dangerous times now that we are moving towards legalization in a lot of areas, I feel LEO is angry and will try to get as many busts as possible because they are almost always going to encounter a non violent person through Mj busts.

Legality can be a curse too because big tobacco/alcohol companies will control the industry, poisoning our buds with nicotine and other cancerous additives to cause true addiction and dependence, forget about growing because they will ensure that the cultivation laws are much harsher than now, much like the penalty you would receive for bootlegging Newports or they're Budweiser and liquors


----------



## brek (Feb 3, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> brek said:
> 
> 
> > So...out of those 300, which would.....oh, wait - is this _before_&#8203; work ?
> ...


----------



## tree king (Feb 3, 2014)

Johnnyboy80 said:


> All of my keepers which were posted above were better, they were all grown from seed, my tastiest,most potent,and highest yielder is Dr.Greenthumb chemdawg 4, second best weed I have ever smoked, my favorite weed I have ever smoked was some haze that I used to get from Washington heights in the late 90's early 2000's,I'm in a non med state and don't have access to clone only's, I can't really ask around, I have two friends that are growers in the real world, I had another buddy who was killed several years ago that had grown some Sage that was great as well.
> 
> Ssdd was good it just wasn't as good as my other keepers, maybe I have too many Chems/diesels for now and it maybe pointless in hunting for more, I'm just addicted to that strains profile, maybe with the deadly G male mixed with the Chems can shorten the flowering time but it probably will never be a 60 day strain and retain the flavors,odors and potency I crave
> 
> ...


whats up johnny i was actually about to sprout some rez chem x sour in a couple weeks. i was wondering what % more does the chem 4 s1's yield by? real curious to know. also how much more potent is it compared to the chem sour? it sucks that those chem 4's are so expensive ive actually been tryin to get the clone only but ive had no luck. ive been tryin to find people that have grown strains from both rez and bodhi so i can get a comparison but ive had no luck until now. rez's shit was the truth no doubt.


----------



## Johnnyboy80 (Feb 3, 2014)

@tree king the yield between the Chem 4 is very similar to the chem/sour the reason I say the chem 4 yields more is because it is finished 7-12 days faster, both strains are great though and you should have no problem getting about 2lbs per 1000w in a properly maintained room temp wise.

my friend from real life started a thread over on IC a few weeks ago as he purchased the CD ibl and Chem/Sour, he's trying to find a faster pheno than I have as my chem/sour takes between 78-85 days, usually no more then 80 though, and my chem 4 takes 68-73, I just got the chem 4 back after a temporary shutdown,


----------



## Johnnyboy80 (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry for going off topic there fellas, but did anybody grow Bodhi's Cuban black haze cross,

my friend has an ex gf who is Cuban and her father lives in Ocala,Florida and he's trying to see if maybe her father can hook us up with it if he can actually source it, he was busted down there in 09, and just started back up maybe a year ago, over this passed summer I gave him a pack of OG rascals wifi, so hoping it works out


----------



## tree king (Feb 3, 2014)

johnny i gotta run outta the house to do somethin il be back in a couple hours. i wanna talk more about this with you im gonna send you a pm if you dont mind


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm in a med state and I don't chase clones. Too many scams and introduction of bugs/disease. I don't trust most clones for sale. Besides if that clone only was so good, it came from some bean. Surely I can find something to love, no?

interesting I have three bag beans from an awesome bag of Dr greenthumb iranian g13. All females so perhaps it's Selfed. Very indica and looking good so far


----------



## Johnnyboy80 (Feb 3, 2014)

@tree king, no prob


----------



## Johnnyboy80 (Feb 3, 2014)

@tonite you, I hear you on the clones in the clubs,when it comes to legitamacy, a few years ago I was fantasizing about having my friend that moved to Richmond in the Bay Area to send me some clones, but he's not a grower and like you said, the chances of them being what they are is slim, plus as you have said and countless others have stated, I don't want any bug or disease ridden cuts introduced to my room


----------



## coolkid.02 (Feb 3, 2014)

Johnnyboy80 said:


> Sorry for going off topic there fellas, but did anybody grow Bodhi's Cuban black haze cross,
> 
> my friend has an ex gf who is Cuban and her father lives in Ocala,Florida and he's trying to see if maybe her father can hook us up with it if he can actually source it, he was busted down there in 09, and just started back up maybe a year ago, over this passed summer I gave him a pack of OG rascals wifi, so hoping it works out


I'm testing CBH x a5 haze... My homie is testing CBH x BSHB at 7weeks with some cool phenos. I know of another checking out CBH x deadly g but haven't heard anything about those yet.


----------



## Johnnyboy80 (Feb 3, 2014)

@coolkid thanks for the reply, please let me know the results


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2014)

Johnnyboy80 said:


> i only said I would get killed just figuring people would call me a troll because I don't post pics, the truth is I haven't taken photos of plants in about 5 years for fear of LEO using the GPS that is hidden in the digital pics to track me down, these are dangerous times now that we are moving towards legalization in a lot of areas, I feel LEO is angry and will try to get as many busts as possible because they are almost always going to encounter a non violent person through Mj busts.


GPS in digital pics? Angry LEO using pics here to track grows and make busts? Are you serious?

EDIT: is this something everyone should be concerned about, or were you speaking specifically of yourself? Between that, and low-fiving Bodhi - which I've committed at least the next several months to - you're starting to bring out the racy/paranoia effect of the JTR [chernobyl] that just got vaped.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 3, 2014)

tin foil hat nonsense. Yes things can be tracked on the Internet, and I'm all for privacy. I have no reason for anyone to come after me. The real world is much more scary and worrisome than the digital.


----------



## Johnnyboy80 (Feb 3, 2014)

@amos Otis I'm just overly paranoid because I'm not as internet savvy, gps in photos is more prominent now because geocaching is really popular
I'm sure you have seen how people would get busted for posting pics of guns and such on social media, all digital photos are also time and date stamped as well, but I'm not to sure if local Leo would hunt down small time growers, like I said I'm overly paranoid which is why it took me years to register to any forums, and I've been lurking since the OverGrow days


----------



## D619 (Feb 3, 2014)

I can understand where Johnny boy is coming from in his situation. Better to be cautious ( paranoid ) than not too. There isn't anything private once you are Online. All smart phones are basically a bug , spying device. So I always act accordingly.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2014)

see signature below.

I also steal pics of hot babes and claim to have a stable of high priced hookers over on the Big Daddy Pimps baords.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 3, 2014)

Johnnyboy80 said:


> @amos Otis I'm just overly paranoid because I'm not as internet savvy, gps in photos is more prominent now because geocaching is really popular
> I'm sure you have seen how people would get busted for posting pics of guns and such on social media, all digital photos are also time and date stamped as well, but I'm not to sure if local Leo would hunt down small time growers, like I said I'm overly paranoid which is why it took me years to register to any forums, and I've been lurking since the OverGrow days


This is easy to fix! Just scrub your photos with a photo editing software... Them post


----------



## D619 (Feb 3, 2014)

^^ likes this ^^


----------



## D619 (Feb 3, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> see signature below.
> 
> I also steal pics of hot babes and claim to have a stable of high priced hookers over on the Big Daddy Pimps baords.


Laughing my ass off


----------



## kindnug (Feb 5, 2014)

My keeper SSDD is stronger than the best bubba kush I've ever smoked + most tasted like blueberry muffins + incense/spice.
The one I kept has some chem flavor in the background, but all pheno. had more complex flavors than bubba kush.(sweeter too)

I could've gotten lucky with the packs that I had.

I personally wouldn't pick SSDD if I was looking for a chem4 type plant profile.
Golden Triangle uses my favorite OG clone as the mom + 3 pk. of those coming my way.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 5, 2014)

I share your thoughts on SSDD.


----------



## brek (Feb 5, 2014)

I can't wait to pop the ssdd x lucky charms seeds that are baking up. Add a lil more chem flavor to the sunny D and I may have my holy grail.


----------



## tree king (Feb 5, 2014)

kindnug said:


> My keeper SSDD is stronger than the best bubba kush I've ever smoked + most tasted like blueberry muffins + incense/spice.
> The one I kept has some chem flavor in the background, but all pheno. had more complex flavors than bubba kush.(sweeter too)
> 
> I could've gotten lucky with the packs that I had.
> ...


could you explain more about what your talkin about when you say you wouldn't pick SSDD if I was looking for a chem4 type plant profile? have you grown clone only bubbas before?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2014)

brek said:


> I can't wait to pop the ssdd x lucky charms seeds that are baking up. Add a lil more chem flavor to the sunny D and I may have my holy grail.


 

I've had 3 girls that I've considered superb [pre-Bodhi, so not naming them]. Ran them 3-4 times, jarred up much products. Great smoke each......but why grow them again, ya know?

So...Let's assume it is your holy grail - then what? Just curious.


----------



## brek (Feb 5, 2014)

No I totally hear ya. I usually get tired of a strain/plant and toss it after a few runs. HOWEVER... I've had certain plants that I've kept around for YEARS. When taste, high, yield, bag appeal etc all line up I like to keep them around basically until I run something that surpasses it in those aspects. I ran a cut of "Respect OG" for almost 4 years and a "cotton candy kush" for 3. Only lost them because I moved VERY far away and it was a hassle bringing clones. I would run TONS of other strains but keep them because I knew they were dependable, stoney, and my patients liked them.

With that being said... As of now SSDD and Lucky Charms are 2 of my favorite plants I've grown. I find something very unique about them both. The amount of trichs they both had is mind boggling. If I can combine the effects/tastes of them I'd imagine I would keep it for a good while.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 5, 2014)

It was cool for a bit but i think im done ordering from HN seems now that there rollin big they dont
need to reply to consumers and to top it off they f-up my order lol plus there phone number is no good lol
try it its full and a sketchy recording to

cant say i didnt get a ton of beans though


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 5, 2014)

Got my Pagoda and Lemon Zinger yesterday from beans man. Very quick even fixed my fuck up of not including the Blueberry Hill freebies that I missed during the checkout. Great fucking stealth! Dropping three of each in water tonight, not the Blueberry Hill, already have a sexy gal from her. 

so great stealth, very fast shipping and excellent customer service.


----------



## tree king (Feb 5, 2014)

hellraizer im curious have you ever grew anything from dr greenthumb, or reservoir?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 5, 2014)

tree king said:


> hellraizer im curious have you ever grew anything from dr greenthumb, or reservoir?


Nope tree dr gear was always to much $

what you looking at tree?


----------



## tree king (Feb 5, 2014)

Johnnyboy80 said:


> All of my keepers which were posted above were better, they were all grown from seed, my tastiest,most potent,and highest yielder is Dr.Greenthumb chemdawg 4, second best weed I have ever smoked, my favorite weed I have ever smoked was some haze that I used to get from Washington heights in the late 90's early 2000's,I'm in a non med state and don't have access to clone only's, I can't really ask around, I have two friends that are growers in the real world, I had another buddy who was killed several years ago that had grown some Sage that was great as well.
> 
> Ssdd was good it just wasn't as good as my other keepers, maybe I have too many Chems/diesels for now and it maybe pointless in hunting for more, I'm just addicted to that strains profile, maybe with the deadly G male mixed with the Chems can shorten the flowering time but it probably will never be a 60 day strain and retain the flavors,odors and potency I crave
> 
> ...


hellraizer i was reading this post plus ive been lookin for chem 4 for a while. im gonna get the chem 4 s1's next week from dr greenthumb. this guy says its better than goji and ssdd and those are supposed to be 2 of bodhi's best strains. i was also reading some reports and it sounds like the real deal for potency, yield and just overall quality. also ive grown reservoir before his strains are the truth. if the chem 4 is better than the res chem sour than it gotta be off the chain


----------



## D619 (Feb 5, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Got my Pagoda and Lemon Zinger yesterday from beans man. Very quick even fixed my fuck up of not including the Blueberry Hill freebies that I missed during the checkout. Great fucking stealth! Dropping three of each in water tonight, not the Blueberry Hill, already have a sexy gal from her.
> 
> so great stealth, very fast shipping and excellent customer service.


thanks for the heads up, curious about how stealthy Beans man shipping was. Did your order go through LA Customs? My last order from a cool cat that gifting me Snowqueen shiiped them from the UK has been sitting for 2 weeks now, most likely green tape headed my way. Beans man carries a couple of breeders gear I want, shit sold out in a matter of hours last drop.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2014)

It is crazy how fast the bay sells out. Some greedy fuck bought up 10 packs. Sheesh!


----------



## D619 (Feb 5, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is crazy how fast the bay sells out. Some greedy fuck bought up 10 packs. Sheesh!


no kidding , last drop I saw from a N. Cal breeder sold out in less than 10 minutes. Selling $200 a pack. I do see a trend of more vendors popping up that will be shipping with in the US. Cutting out the middle man and less beans ending up in a furnace.

on a different note, just saw a post on another thread about a breeder in N. Cal selling his gear for $600 a pack. WTF! Lol. Times are good or what. Get 6 packs of Bodhi gear, and nice massage with the works and still have some dough left. Lol


----------



## HGK420 (Feb 5, 2014)

NL #5 at the zon


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 6, 2014)

To me it us all reaching a point where it is TOO mental. Gear sells out even before enough proper logs make it onto the webz. I can't buy gear like that. For the 'do not know what I am gonna get' experience one can offer ones services as a tester, I personally am a little tired of paying for a roll of the dice. I am picky and have very peculiar and specific taste in herb. I like to know what I am getting, importing to here competing with the mighty Euro and Dollar is not cheap. A pack of beans comes in at enough to feed a family of 4 for two weeks. Call me old school but I would not buy a car if I can't know the horse power and colour and so on beforehand...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 6, 2014)

I need to completly stop ordering beans and use what i got to make what i want! Just to dam many seeds to run in 5 liftimes!


----------



## D619 (Feb 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> To me it us all reaching a point where it is TOO mental. Gear sells out even before enough proper logs make it onto the webz. I can't buy gear like that. For the 'do not know what I am gonna get' experience one can offer ones services as a tester, I personally am a little tired of paying for a roll of the dice. I am picky and have very peculiar and specific taste in herb. I like to know what I am getting, importing to here competing with the mighty Euro and Dollar is not cheap. A pack of beans comes in at enough to feed a family of 4 for two weeks. Call me old school but I would not buy a car if I can't know the horse power and colour and so on beforehand...


You're right, I know I've been a little to anxious about ordering beans lately. " just one more pack " lol. Haven't bought anything that hasn't been reviewed yet. That's not something I want to practice. Bodhi promos just seem too good to pass up. $160 you get 3 packs. All tested and reviewed. Most well know breeders prices start at $120 and go up from there, makes sense to take advantage Bodhi gear especially anything crossed with the Appy. Bodhi's gear is well reviewed and his prices are within reason, can't say so for other well known breeders. I think you are spot about not promoting this type of practice, dropping untested seeds, but seems like the market doesn't care.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 6, 2014)

What puzzles me is that all these beans are selling so fast, but so few of us are getting them... Who is growing all that dank and why won't he share?!


----------



## tree king (Feb 6, 2014)

D619 said:


> You're right, I know I've been a little to anxious about ordering beans lately. " just one more pack " lol. Haven't bought anything that hasn't been reviewed yet. That's not something I want to practice. Bodhi promos just seem too good to pass up. $160 you get 3 packs. All tested and reviewed. Most well know breeders prices start at $120 and go up from there, makes sense to take advantage Bodhi gear especially anything crossed with the Appy. Bodhi's gear is well reviewed and his prices are within reason, can't say so for other well known breeders. I think you are spot about not promoting this type of practice, dropping untested seeds, but seems like the market doesn't care.


who's doin this $160 for 3 bodhi packs promo?


----------



## Hydroburn (Feb 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> To me it us all reaching a point where it is TOO mental. Gear sells out even before enough proper logs make it onto the webz. I can't buy gear like that. For the 'do not know what I am gonna get' experience one can offer ones services as a tester, I personally am a little tired of paying for a roll of the dice. I am picky and have very peculiar and specific taste in herb. I like to know what I am getting, importing to here competing with the mighty Euro and Dollar is not cheap. A pack of beans comes in at enough to feed a family of 4 for two weeks. Call me old school but I would not buy a car if I can't know the horse power and colour and so on beforehand...


I know what you mean... I followed Bodhi's work a good bit late 2012 / early 2013 and then started growing other stuff. 9 months later, and everything is new. I don't even know what sounds good anymore... everything I wanted to try back then is gone (temple, blue tara, harlequin bx, rku, te). the website he posts and auctions his beans doesn't even work which doesn't help find reviews.



D619 said:


> Bodhi's gear is well reviewed and his prices are within reason, can't say so for other well known breeders.


sannies, eskobar, dynasty are well known breeders that sell packs for $30 - $40. They also sometimes distribute crosses customers have created as freebies. 
_
(not trying to plug other breeders, just replying to a comment with facts)_


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Feb 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> What puzzles me is that all these beans are selling so fast, but so few of us are getting them... Who is growing all that dank and why won't he share?!


Hey Mad sup? I wondered the same. Fucker keeps grabbing the ones I want.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 6, 2014)

D619 said:


> thanks for the heads up, curious about how stealthy Beans man shipping was. Did your order go through LA Customs? My last order from a cool cat that gifting me Snowqueen shiiped them from the UK has been sitting for 2 weeks now, most likely green tape headed my way. Beans man carries a couple of breeders gear I want, shit sold out in a matter of hours last drop.


every thing for me goes though Chicago. never had a problem. edit no reason to disclose the exact shopping method, but the stealth really blows mug shop out of the water


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 6, 2014)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Hey Mad sup? I wondered the same. Fucker keeps grabbing the ones I want.


Hey Bro! Yeah it is probably the same guy taking all the beans at customs. There is a dark conspiracy afoot and I don't like it! Fiends! Infidels! Go buy some Tahoe you ninnies! It is really good I swear! You want it real bad!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> I need to completly stop ordering beans and use what i got to make what i want! Just to dam many seeds to run in 5 liftimes!


I've been saying the same thing for months. Why does it make sense to 'get hot' about a new strain when last months 'must buy' have either barely popped 2 of 11 - which jumped ahead of the 'must buy' from the month before, and a ton of 'too good to pass up' hasn't as much as sniffed a root plug?

It makes all the sense in the world for a personal indoor grower to accept the fact that there's no way on earth that I'll ever be able to sample as much as 5% of all the crosses that Bodhi puts out even if I never used anyone else's beans. So...w/ 3 SL crosses and 3 Ap crosses, that'll have to do. [ unfortunately...that hasn't stopped me from ordering some Tang Power fems, dammit ]


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2014)

tree king said:


> who's doin this $160 for 3 bodhi packs promo?


That was a Jan promo at Se-edsman: buy 2 packs get a pack of Blueberry HIll.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 6, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> That was a Jan promo at Se-edsman: buy 2 packs get a pack of Blueberry HIll.


I always try to only buy now when there are promos. That's why I've now collected two Blueberry Hills. I missed the good medicine one a while back but if the mug ends up doing the Ac/dc x heriquen, I'll be buying more next month.


----------



## calicat (Feb 6, 2014)

HGK420 said:


> NL #5 at the zon


Whoa havent seen you in a while. How ya been and how was ur Silver Mountain? Some cats have been talking the effect is off the hook.


----------



## HGK420 (Feb 6, 2014)

it was pretty good. not my cup of tea but 3 of my patients LOVED it. the GIANT bud pheno was a hit and i actually wish i cloned it. would of been one to tune in and see what i could do with it. all of them were decently strong, i may have pulled them all but one a week or so early. i waited for ambers but not many lol. very uniform flavors. id say 80% of the terp profile was identical across 6 plants. with slight variation in the other 20%. that included menthol in one and grapeyness in another. 

i didn't taste silver haze anywhere within 10 miles of it tho so that bummed me out. I'm gonna run another pack eventually and see what its really talking about. i ran the first batch synthetically in a NON dialed in system that had many bugs. next pack will go in TLO to try and really bring out the flavor.

i tossed a couple cherry mountains in with this last batch of beans but it looks like i got 2 males. the one thats still alive is very weird looking so i might have to finally pop my cherry. its so aggressive and evil looking. the node spacing is incredibly tight and the leaves come out at a very aggressive angle. the leaves have a very unique serrated edge too. never seen one with teeth quite like it. smells like some chemdog to the touch too.

next batch of beans after this most recent GSOG drop will be aruba and probably NL #5 so long as they get here. 

how you been? any new bodhi news? i hear he's taking a collection trip? where to?


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 6, 2014)

He's in China this month. Good to see ya HGK


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2014)

How exactly does an American get let into China to do this sort of business?


----------



## calicat (Feb 6, 2014)

To HGK My suggestion to you if you are after SSH taste in Bodhi line stick with the Snow Lotus male x's. Appy when it expresses even its recessive traits can dominate the mother side of genetics taste wise almost to a point where you can not recognize it on your palate. He is using a different SSH cut lately forgot the name though. Its like the GHS consistent under 10 week version. That's good news on the Cherry Pie I was going to ask you that next lol. Sounds like you might have a DP expression on an appy frame. Are you smelling anise yet? Ohh that's getting released again Bodhi said there are some banana tasting phenos. Pretty darn good just messing around with my projects ty for asking.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm forcing myself to wait for Chuck Norris and More Cowbell but I would like to snag The White at some point.


----------



## HGK420 (Feb 6, 2014)

nice china! hunan purang or whatever? is that what he's after? i just read something about that, maybe it was pursang?

whats his snow lotus x SSH called? id be all about running those! and anise might be a smell thats there. he's herbal with a strong skunky chem and kinda a anise/licorice smell. he's for sure a male as of today.



see the double teeth on some of the serration. very aggressive looking to me.

i just remodeled my whole room to and made it much more user friendly, when i did the silver mountain it was not. I'm afraid that the difficulty i had watering and dealing with my room drove me to be a bit lazier then usual and probably effected the outcome of that silver mountain batch. let alone i moved when they were at week 4 and got 3 days no light during the move.

NOW THO! no more difficulty. made it much easier. gonna be able to properly test everything out now and have much less doubts about me fucking it up or not.



SO MUCH MORE ROOM TO MOVE! i lost like 30% of my grow space but whats 30% extra grow space if you cant properly take care of the ladies that are in it.... its a waste of electricity is what it is!


----------



## tree king (Feb 6, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> That was a Jan promo at Se-edsman: buy 2 packs get a pack of Blueberry HIll.


thanks i thought he was sayin you could pick all 3 of em


----------



## calicat (Feb 6, 2014)

HGK check your pm lol... Thats actually a cherry pie trait leaning to the DP version ur lucky bro. Keep that mofo ..


----------



## coolkid.02 (Feb 6, 2014)

Silver Lotus - SSH x Snow Lotus
DragonFruit- SSH Old sog cut - snowlotus , old sog SSH very sought after quick SSH pheno from 1st release.


----------



## D619 (Feb 6, 2014)

Is Silver Lotus only available as a freebie?


----------



## calicat (Feb 6, 2014)

On HN yes and ty coolkid for that.


----------



## D619 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have come across grow reports on dragon fruit but was not followed with a smoke report, haven't seen anything on silver lotus. Anyone come across a smoke report on any of these strains?


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 6, 2014)

If it ain't on the bay, here, or icmag it hasn't been tested.


----------



## brek (Feb 6, 2014)

Lots being tested on the zon too. Where mine are.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 6, 2014)

Ah forgot about zon! my bad


----------



## calicat (Feb 6, 2014)

Isnt there another site too brek an ROLS one?


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 6, 2014)

ROLS? I'm not familiar


----------



## HGK420 (Feb 6, 2014)

recycled organic living soil?


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 6, 2014)

hmm Makes me miss outdoor gardening. Never had to rely on ferts other than the compost pile. Just too lazy and lacking of space/time to do it. I'm not one to argue one way or another, it's biochemistry anyway you look at it. 

Haven't really been on any good gardening sites (other than cannabis). Not to derail sorry


----------



## calicat (Feb 6, 2014)

yup hgk thats it..there is alot of prep and you need space not conducive for all tonight


----------



## brek (Feb 6, 2014)

Not aware of that one. Still trying to get post permission at breedbay


----------



## calicat (Feb 6, 2014)

sorry cant help ya out really I read its taking longer for others since the large exodus from depot


----------



## HGK420 (Feb 6, 2014)

i told them not to let you in brek.... told them you would steal all our beanz!


----------



## calicat (Feb 6, 2014)

k guyz gotta get my kool aid head affect going on with lucky charms action..ttyl


----------



## stak (Feb 6, 2014)

Nope, nevermind.


----------



## D619 (Feb 6, 2014)

Found this list on another site, figured I post it here. 

Coming soon
pine queen x appalachia
cuban black haze x nl5 [Be on a lookout]
ssh (oldsog) x uzbek [Be on a lookout]
nl6 x pinequeen
jedi x bshb [Be on a lookout]
temple lights [Be on a lookout]
blueberry temple [Out - Freebie]
urkle x yo mama
white goji
og nepali x pinequeen
80's black ghani x instant karma [Be on a lookout]
giesel x appalachia [Be on a lookout]
interstellar overdrive x appalachia [Out - Lemon Zinger]
tigermelon x appalachia
cheech wizard x appalachia [Be on a lookout]
love triangle x appalachia
kudra x appalachia
afkansastan x appalachia [Out - Wish Mountain]
blueberry indica x appalachia [Out - Freebie Blueberry Hill]
dragon fruit [Out]
mss x appalachia
nl6 x appalachia
kinky temple (rd c99 x temple)


lemon diesel x snowlotus
larry og (smf) x snowlotus
green crack x snowlotus
thaishine x snowlotus
trainwreck x snowlotus
jft x snowlotus
blackberry kush x snowlotus


new:


hollyweed (hollywood pure kush x deadly g) - (vanilla marshmellow citrus butter rum she musk baby powder aromas )x ?? - (mind body) x ??
red eye jedi (skywalker og x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
clusterfunk remix (chem 91 skunk va x deadly g)
black triangle remix (tk x deadly g) 
godhead (blockhead x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
deadly bubba (bubba kush x deadly g)
dank zappa (86 uw black hashplant x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
more cowbell (gsc x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
chunk norris (jack herer x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
triple goddess (p75 x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
kalifornia (nepali og x deadly g)
niburu (sensi star x deadly g) [Out onn pre-release]
blueberry indica x deadly g
monolith (afkansastan x deadly g)
bodhi g13 haze #1 (ssh x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
bodhi g13 haze #3 (cuban black haze x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]
bodhi g13 haze #4 (jedi (old sc haze cut) x deadly g) [Be on a lookout]


kudra x purple nl#5
purple fantasy (purple unicorn x purple nl#5)
pinequeen x purple nl5


----------



## brek (Feb 6, 2014)

HGK420 said:


> i told them not to let you in brek.... told them you would steal all our beanz!



This. is. true.


----------



## D619 (Feb 6, 2014)

&#8203;instant karma hybs:Strangelove - girl scout cookies (forum cut) x instant karma 
nepali og x instant karma
stardawg (1st release) x instant karma
cherry pie x instant karma
bc purple kush x instant karma
dub black afghani x instant karma
kohiba black x instant karma
kudra x instant karma
sr71 pk x instant karma (old line)
blueberry indica x instant karma


----------



## tree king (Feb 6, 2014)

calicat thats great info you gave earlier about the males. im curious, does the snow lotus male up the yield more than the appalachia? i already have mountain temple (temple x appalachia) but if temple x snow lotus yields more than i wanna buy that in the future especially since snow lotus is known as a single cola type plant. im tryin to get some huge totem poles


----------



## brek (Feb 6, 2014)

IME the Appy male upped the yield more than the snow lotus male.


----------



## tree king (Feb 6, 2014)

brek said:


> IME the Appy male upped the yield more than the snow lotus male.


whats IME? so the appy upps the yield more your sayin?


----------



## brek (Feb 6, 2014)

* In My Experience


----------



## tree king (Feb 6, 2014)

brek said:


> * In My Experience


good to know thanks. maybe the mountain temple is the right one then. still curious to know what you think though calicat


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 6, 2014)

Im looking to get some more bodhi beans during the 420 promo and im wondering what you guys consider to be the best strain/s? Ive grown dream lotus and good medicine and both were pretty damn good. Im after a high calyx to leaf ratio, strong stone and crystal covered buds. Sorry to ask, i know i should just look through the 287 pages but i cant be arsed


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 6, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Im looking to get some more bodhi beans during the 420 promo and im wondering what you guys consider to be the best strain/s? Ive grown dream lotus and good medicine and both were pretty damn good. Im after a high calyx to leaf ratio, strong stone and crystal covered buds. Sorry to ask, i know i should just look through the 287 pages but i cant be arsed


Suneshine daydream or tigers milk


----------



## D619 (Feb 6, 2014)

^^ as always , HR30 ^^ is spot on.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 7, 2014)

Sweet cheers man will check them out!


----------



## qroox (Feb 7, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet cheers man will check them out!


Go with tigers milk Mo.I like the name better


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 7, 2014)

Are there any that are still available to buy? Those 2 look awesome but they are out of stock and knowing bodhi, not likely to come back any time soon


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Are there any that are still available to buy? Those 2 look awesome but they are out of stock and knowing bodhi, not likely to come back any time soon


Holistic nursery has almost everything in stock!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyone run Silver mountain before? Im liking the make up of it...


----------



## tree king (Feb 7, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Are there any that are still available to buy? Those 2 look awesome but they are out of stock and knowing bodhi, not likely to come back any time soon


seedsman brotha i think hl charges over $100 a pack anyway right? too bad i dont know cause they dont list the prices on the site fuckin jack asses lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 7, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Holistic nursery has almost everything in stock!


Never used them before hey, do they ship to Oz? Their site isnt exactly easy to navigate lol. 
Im wanting to order when the 420 promos start up so was hoping to go with tude, herbies or sos if possible...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2014)

tree king said:


> seedsman brotha i think hl charges over $100 a pack right?


80$ each plus bodhi freebies


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Never used them before hey, do they ship to Oz? Their site isnt exactly easy to navigate lol.
> Im wanting to order when the 420 promos start up so was hoping to go with tude, herbies or sos if possible...


Bodhi is focusing on only a few vendors....hN being the most used


----------



## tree king (Feb 7, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> 80$ each plus bodhi freebies


got it thanks. i still wouldnt order from them anyway plus you also got the discount code at seedsman


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 7, 2014)

Sweet guys cheers for the help, will definitely keep those ones on the list  
And cheers hellraiser, rock on man


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2014)

tree king said:


> got it thanks. i still wouldnt order from them anyway plus you also got the discount code at seedsman


I know the feeling tree.. I was holding off but that freebie with every purchase was all it took lol
i got every bodhi cross thats been released that was in stock that i wanted, was like xmas for a
week in my mail box  but now im done and no more till next year for this seed horder............


----------



## tree king (Feb 7, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> I know the feeling tree.. I was holding off but that freebie with every purchase was all it took lol
> i got every bodhi cross thats been released that was in stock that i wanted, was like xmas for a
> week in my mail box  but now im done and no more till next year for this seed horder............


i gotcha that def made it worth it. im done buyin seeds too, in the next month im runnin big crops of white lotus, atf x app, rku, mountain temple, chem 4 s1's, and island sweet skunk. as you can see im tryin to find keepers as quick as possible. i hate running seeds hopefully it'l be a very long time till i germinate any more


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2014)

tree king said:


> i gotcha that def made it worth it. im done buyin seeds too, in the next month im runnin big crops of white lotus, atf x app, rku, mountain temple, chem 4 s1's, and island sweet skunk. as you can see im tryin to find keepers as quick as possible. i hate running seeds hopefully it'l be a very long time till i germinate any more


I have a pheno of the atf thats about 3 to 4 weeks out thats a absolute winner, didnt see it on the first seed run or on
the last 2 clone runs but this thing is uber in branching strength and its not a super stretchy beast its nice a short but
staked! 

Just shows its a big mistake to not run your phenos more then a few times before you cut from the herd.
if i can remember to post a few pics for you tree i will or you remind me


----------



## tree king (Feb 7, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> I have a pheno of the atf thats about 3 to 4 weeks out thats a absolute winner, didnt see it on the first seed run or on
> the last 2 clone runs but this thing is uber in branching strength and its not a super stretchy beast its nice a short but
> staked!
> 
> ...


nice and hows the smell on that one is it dirty socks or something else?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2014)

This one has its own real musky lemon funk! Dirty sock is a great one to find and is a 2nd runner up to this but
this came out of nowhere with it vigor and plant strength...always a treat to not have to stake a plant with multi
stakes, she holds her own so far.

dam i wish i had copied and pasted my data from tsd
to a word file, live and learn..


----------



## tree king (Feb 7, 2014)

no doubt il keep that in mind. im flowering the atf and white lotus crops in a couple weeks. id love to see some pics if your able to post them. appreciate it once again


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2014)

tree king said:


> no doubt il keep that in mind. im flowering the atf and white lotus crops in a couple weeks. id love to see some pics if your able to post them. appreciate it once again


When there ready il snap a few pics, im super interested in those white lotus hows the over all veg growth?


----------



## tree king (Feb 7, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> When there ready il snap a few pics, im super interested in those white lotus hows the over all veg growth?


the veg growth speed on the white lotus is pretty much identical to the atf so far. what i can say though is the white lotus is more stable overall with more even growth. some atf seedlings are kinda small get what im sayin? the fastest 10 of each are pretty much identical in size and overall the wl are a little more stretchy. there still young seedlings but thats what im noticing so far. i can def tell you more in a couple weeks


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 7, 2014)

Just dropping a note that my 'conspiracy theory' was just taking the piss. Basically making fun of myself for always missing drops ROFL... One or two of you got a tad upset. My bad if it came across wrong I do apologize. But unless it is discussing plant health or genetics, hardly anything I say is serious. I get stoned too often for that lol. So I don't SERIOUSLY believe in a Seed Conspiracy lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 7, 2014)

What a LEGEND... Test packs just arrived, was supposed to just be the Clusterfunk RMX but I got blessed with Dank Zappa and the Dank Sinatra RMX packs too. Once again I am convinced that heaven is right here on earth. Absolutely ecstatic, what a run this is going to be  B, you ROCK.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Feb 7, 2014)

Here is the top from my Fat pheno SSDD at 11 1/2wks. I'm guessing this what people refer to as the bushy one. 

Both my Fat and Skinny pheno plants grew to the same height of around 5ft from the floor in 2gal buckets and were FIM'd. It probably could have gone at least 12wks but I needed to move on.

This plant was a good yielder and has a lot of good sized secondary buds. Easily 2-3x more than the Skinny one but the Skinny one was frostier.


----------



## calicat (Feb 7, 2014)

tree king said:


> calicat thats great info you gave earlier about the males. im curious, does the snow lotus male up the yield more than the appalachia? i already have mountain temple (temple x appalachia) but if temple x snow lotus yields more than i wanna buy that in the future especially since snow lotus is known as a single cola type plant. im tryin to get some huge totem poles


Not in all cases depends also on how the recipient ( mother side) takes the influence of the father too. Amongst some other factors. Info I was sharing was my opinion on taste not yield.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 7, 2014)

Aloha CALICAT!

A friend of mine has a Bodhi strain....was wondering if you know of this strain.
He tells me the pack said "hp x snow lotus" or "hp-13 x snow kotus".

Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2014)

Brokeoldbloke said:


> Here is the top from my Fat pheno SSDD at 11 1/2wks. I'm guessing this what people refer to as the bushy one.
> 
> Both my Fat and Skinny pheno plants grew to the same height of around 5ft from the floor in 2gal buckets and were FIM'd. It probably could have gone at least 12wks but I needed to move on.
> 
> This plant was a good yielder and has a lot of good sized secondary buds. Easily 2-3x more than the Skinny one but the Skinny one was frostier.


Man, I hate when they run that long. Please take a moment later to evaluate time invested vs quality of smoke. I keep reading SSDD recommeded as one of Bodhi's best - at 12 weeks, it damm well better be one of the best period. It's just not in my psyche to have that kind of patience.


----------



## tree king (Feb 7, 2014)

calicat said:


> Not in all cases depends also on how the recipient ( mother side) takes the influence of the father too. Amongst some other factors. Info I was sharing was my opinion on taste not yield.


i got it. i guess there at least similar enough where theres not an obvious difference. appreciate the response


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 7, 2014)

My SSDD were harvested at 10 weeks, I could see going another week possibly but the tell tale signs were there, calyxs swelling, pistils receding, no new ones popping out, cloudy trichs


----------



## calicat (Feb 7, 2014)

kona gold said:


> Aloha CALICAT!
> 
> A friend of mine has a Bodhi strain....was wondering if you know of this strain.
> He tells me the pack said "hp x snow lotus" or "hp-13 x snow kotus".
> ...


Oh nice. HP-13 was a clone only strain with only speculation of actual genetics. One common genetic backbone that most people seem to agree on is its afghani heritage. Do not get confused with the 13 in it assuming it has g-13. That I do know it does not have. A strain called pg-13 has g-13 lineage in it. It is a hybrid just the sativa influence has been under constant debate of its actual origins. Oh I did not answer your question concerning your native genetics lacking in Bodhi line. That acutally would be a question to pose to the man himself. I would like to recommend another breeder he is known as gooeybreeder. I know in some of his creations he uses genetics found in your area. One particular strain comes to mind would be his pure gooey. It has old school maui wowie genetics in it. I believe he is in the process of redefining that line where more sativa expressions occur. His line can be found on tude and dankbidz and maybe HN eventually. Hope this helps.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 7, 2014)

calicat said:


> Oh nice. HP-13 was a clone only strain with only speculation of actual genetics. One common genetic backbone that most people seem to agree on is its afghani heritage. Do not get confused with the 13 in it assuming it has g-13. That I do know it does not have. A strain called pg-13 has g-13 lineage in it. It is a hybrid just the sativa influence has been under constant debate of its actual origins. Oh I did not answer your question concerning your native genetics lacking in Bodhi line. That acutally would be a question to pose to the man himself. I would like to recommend another breeder he is known as gooeybreeder. I know in some of his creations he uses genetics found in your area. One particular strain comes to mind would be his pure gooey. It has old school maui wowie genetics in it. I believe he is in the process of redefining that line where more sative expressions occur. His line can be found on tude and dankbidz and maybe HN eventually. Hope this helps.



Mahalo Calicat.
I was eyeing up his "kona sunset"

So are you saying he used the "hp-13" or a regular "hp"?


----------



## CaveGrower (Feb 7, 2014)

Man, I've read through a lot of this thread but haven't even cracked the surface! Lots of great info on here.

This will be my first run of Bodhi's gear. Picked up Lucky Charms & Silver Lotus. Anyone have much experience with either one & can lend a few tips on how these grow? I'm planning on doing a scrog w/ these in a 2x2x5 tent (I'd go bigger if I had the space lol)

Much love & happy growing!


----------



## calicat (Feb 7, 2014)

CaveGrower said:


> Man, I've read through a lot of this thread but haven't even cracked the surface! Lots of great info on here.
> 
> This will be my first run of Bodhi's gear. Picked up Lucky Charms & Silver Lotus. Anyone have much experience with either one & can lend a few tips on how these grow? I'm planning on doing a scrog w/ these in a 2x2x5 tent (I'd go bigger if I had the space lol)
> 
> Much love & happy growing!


Silver lotus is new so information hunting will be slim to next to none. Lucky charms I have done multiple times and have had the pleasure of encountering three phenotypes. One leaning to the White. One that was homogenous ( flowers form as slender wands). One that was leaning to appy side. My favorite one is the one leaning to the White. The white cuts I have ran into the past have been a consistently bland uneventful hash taste, wraps your naugen in a swift fashion, but the effects lasted only 1.75 hours on average. The three aforementoned phenotypes I encountered shared a common trait they grow naturally as a bush. The stretch is around .75 to 1. If you have grown green crack before grow it the same way the nutrient regimen for productive growth is almost identical. The plan you have to scrog it is a good route as would mainlining and multitop/lst the route I went. My phenotype I adore most tasted like a sweet hash rice krispie treat enveloped with the infamous triple decker chem sandwich lent from tres dawg. The frost production is amazing. From the clones I have ran they were averaging out around 9.25 weeks. I'll post pictures in a moment Cave.


----------



## calicat (Feb 7, 2014)

kona gold said:


> Mahalo Calicat.
> I was eyeing up his "kona sunset"
> 
> So are you saying he used the "hp-13" or a regular "hp"?


He uses hp 13. Hp would be a safe designation to hash plant. Hp 13 is hash plant with a sativa influence of which i could not say with conviction.


----------



## calicat (Feb 7, 2014)

Lucky Charms clone...


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 7, 2014)

She is beautiful calicat!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 7, 2014)

Brokeoldbloke said:


> Here is the top from my Fat pheno SSDD at 11 1/2wks. I'm guessing this what people refer to as the bushy one.
> 
> Both my Fat and Skinny pheno plants grew to the same height of around 5ft from the floor in 2gal buckets and were FIM'd. It probably could have gone at least 12wks but I needed to move on.
> 
> This plant was a good yielder and has a lot of good sized secondary buds. Easily 2-3x more than the Skinny one but the Skinny one was frostier.


Damn nice buds there mate, will be looking for this one for sure


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 7, 2014)

calicat said:


> Lucky Charms clone...


Man that is awesome too dude! Looks tasty as!


----------



## calicat (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks tonight and east for your kind comments .


----------



## kindnug (Feb 7, 2014)

tree king said:


> got it thanks. i still wouldnt order from them anyway plus you also got the discount code at seedsman


What's the code? I haven't used one on my prev. orders.


----------



## kindnug (Feb 7, 2014)

Great looking pheno. of LC, I love rice crispy treats.
Made some this morning!


----------



## kindnug (Feb 7, 2014)

I haven't seen anything about Satsuma; I've got a pk. otw.
Snow lotus should let more of the mothers traits pass in the offspring.

I haven't seen the AE77 Cali o clone @ any dispensary, so I don't know what to expect.


----------



## CaveGrower (Feb 7, 2014)

Awesome thanks for all the info & pictures calicat! That makes me reallllly look forward to the LC. I germmed 4 of each so hopefully I find some good phenos of each!

Never grew Green Crack but I'm hoping my experience with all the diff strains I've ran to be able to grow/train these well lol. I'm no expert at this yet but I'm hoping ill be able to make this my best run yet! This is actually my first run having to sex them, running a new strain as well as my first scrog lol wish me luck! Maybe ill start a journal if all goes as planned


----------



## tree king (Feb 7, 2014)

kindnug said:


> What's the code? I haven't used one on my prev. orders.


low205 .........


----------



## kona gold (Feb 7, 2014)

calicat said:


> Lucky Charms clone...




Mmmmmmmm...........very nice!!! I would like a bowl(pun intended) of that for my breakfast!

Thanks for the info on the hp-13 also.

So does it smell and taste of lucky charms?

Pictures look very similar to the pics Bodhi has of that one....so that's always good to know.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Feb 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Man, I hate when they run that long. Please take a moment later to evaluate time invested vs quality of smoke. I keep reading SSDD recommeded as one of Bodhi's best - at 12 weeks, it damm well better be one of the best period. It's just not in my psyche to have that kind of patience.


It'll be a while before I taste her. But not all that worried based on what others have said. She did take longer than expected but that could be in part to my weak setup. I flowered 3 plants, the two SSDDs and a Buddha's Dream cross I made last yr. All under a 400w with a 150w added for side lighting towards wk 6.

I cut the BDx at 10wks which is about what the original took. 
The skinny SSDD minus a top went to 10.5 wks, it was just starting to show some amber trichs.
This one was still growing @ 11.5wks.

As purely a hobby grower its more of a nuance then a problem if the strain goes long. To be fair, most of what I have run takes more time than the breeders description but nothing like this one. 



TonightYou said:


> My SSDD were harvested at 10 weeks, I could see going another week possibly but the tell tale signs were there, calyxs swelling, pistils receding, no new ones popping out, cloudy trichs


Mine was still stacking new calyxs and white pistils on the top quarter of the pictured bud when I cut. The plant's trichs were all clear to cloudy.



eastcoastmo said:


> Damn nice buds there mate, will be looking for this one for sure


Thank! My 1st Bodhi try and was happy with the grow.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm curious about the new Deadly G hybrids. I've had really good luck with his Appy male strains. Does anyone know when the Deadly G's are going to hit the market? (ie the tude and other bigger depots) I'm not sure how far into testing they are. Also, I'm wondering what the main traits are that the Deadly G passes on to it's hybrids.


----------



## brek (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyone know how I could get ahold of B?

I'm running 2 testers and received them right as TSD went down. I'm on the zon with them but don't think he ever goes there. Just wanna somehow let him know myself and many others have the testers over there.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 7, 2014)

He's outta the country for the month but he's always on the bay

edit I can recommend you for the bay, may make it easier for you to get on. pm me if your interested


----------



## D619 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> What a LEGEND... Test packs just arrived, was supposed to just be the Clusterfunk RMX but I got blessed with Dank Zappa and the Dank Sinatra RMX packs too. Once again I am convinced that heaven is right here on earth. Absolutely ecstatic, what a run this is going to be  B, you ROCK.


thats awesome, love your Dream Beaver report. Keep us updated.

cheers.


----------



## D619 (Feb 7, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I haven't seen anything about Satsuma; I've got a pk. otw.
> Snow lotus should let more of the mothers traits pass in the offspring.
> 
> I haven't seen the AE77 Cali o clone @ any dispensary, so I don't know what to expect.


Check Green Dot Lab bud porn thread, it's Awesome, he mentions Satsuma ( icmag ) I also read some comment from a tester on breedbay, but that will require you to search through some threads. Maybe Google search will help.


----------



## calicat (Feb 7, 2014)

CaveGrower said:


> Awesome thanks for all the info & pictures calicat! That makes me reallllly look forward to the LC. I germmed 4 of each so hopefully I find some good phenos of each!
> 
> Never grew Green Crack but I'm hoping my experience with all the diff strains I've ran to be able to grow/train these well lol. I'm no expert at this yet but I'm hoping ill be able to make this my best run yet! This is actually my first run having to sex them, running a new strain as well as my first scrog lol wish me luck! Maybe ill start a journal if all goes as planned


Yw. And best of luck with your Lucky charm adventure. I hope its magical ride for ya.



kona gold said:


> Mmmmmmmm...........very nice!!! I would like a bowl(pun intended) of that for my breakfast!
> 
> Thanks for the info on the hp-13 also.
> 
> ...


Yw. Imo it smells like a sweet hashy rice krispie treat with traces of old fashion rolled oats. To me the marshmellows in Lucky Charms taste super synthetic. His creation tastes like my mother's homemade marshmellows. This is based on the white leaning phenotype.



kindnug said:


> Great looking pheno. of LC, I love rice crispy treats.
> Made some this morning!


Thanks me to dammit I need to pick up an 8 pack im out ty for reminder.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Feb 8, 2014)

I am currently flowering the clones of my two SSDD phenos.
The tall sativa frostier one, I tried a little different approach this time around.
The last time it yielded around 60% of the short fat bushy one.
This time I grew the cutting to seven nodes and topped and lst'd it hard.
I pulled down the branches and tied them till they reached the outside rim of the bucket, before I let them reach vertically.
It seems to have really controlled the stretch this time around. I expect a little better yield.
Here it is at exactly 21 days in 12/12 today.

.

I have the bushy clone in 12/12 also.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice...... RMM


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks great RMM! I tried to do something similar to control height but mine look to be just as tall as the 1st round. My fat pheno clones on the other hand are growing slow which is opposite of what it did from seed.


----------



## brek (Feb 8, 2014)

Just wanna say I have a blood orange at day 29 flower and it smells like you just peeled an orange


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Feb 8, 2014)

Brokeoldbloke said:


> Looks great RMM! I tried to do something similar to control height but mine look to be just as tall as the 1st round. My fat pheno clones on the other hand are growing slow which is opposite of what it did from seed.


I didn't introduce bloom nutes until day 14 in 12/12. Just a seaweed and fish 3-3-2.
I gave it some 2.5-5-2.5 Age Old Organics Bloom, at day 14 in 12/12, and now have went full strength 5-10-5 for the next few weeks.
I am going to alternate watering with the 3-3-2 Organic fish and seaweed.
I'm thinking the lower phosphorous level may have slowed the stretch down some. 
I'm loving this strain! The smoke is great. 
I am running both phenos from cutting again, because I want to see if I can get the sativa dom one to yield a bit more.
I will probably just keep the bushy fat one though. 
At any rate, I'm a believer. 
Makes we want to run the Prayer Tower beans in my locker.


----------



## kindnug (Feb 8, 2014)

brek said:


> Just wanna say I have a blood orange at day 29 flower and it smells like you just peeled an orange


My first Snow Lotus cross + I'm hoping the Satsuma has some sweet orange/citrus flavors.
I've seen claims of the SL crosses have more of the females traits in the offspring.
I guess I'll find out for myself!

The Blood Orange sold out fast... Orange crack


----------



## Clankie (Feb 8, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I didn't introduce bloom nut
> es until day 14 in 12/12. Just a seaweed and fish 3-3-2.
> I gave it some 2.5-5-2.5 Age Old Organics Bloom, at day 14 in 12/12, and now have went full strength 5-10-5 for the next few weeks.
> I am going to alternate watering with the 3-3-2 Organic fish and seaweed.
> ...


prayer tower is off the hook. i think maybe the lemon thai puts people off if they aren't familiar with the DF version and are just imagining some wild thai, but it was actually quite an indoor friendly strain for something mostly thai. i have only grown one female, which i lost in a cloning misshap along with my first few ssdd cuts, but she was amazing.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 8, 2014)

brek said:


> Just wanna say I have a blood orange at day 29 flower and it smells like you just peeled an orange


I still have 3 killer phenos of the blood orange from the original test! Cant seem to bring myself to cull any lol


----------



## brek (Feb 8, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> I still have 3 killer phenos of the blood orange from the original test! Cant seem to bring myself to cull any lol


HA! Nice! I still have all the goji lights phenos from my test. Can't decide which one wins!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 8, 2014)

brek said:


> HA! Nice! I still have all the goji lights phenos from my test. Can't decide which one wins!!!!


Thats whats so hard about B gear lol


----------



## HydroChemBot (Feb 12, 2014)

[FONT=Lucida Grande, Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]-Warning this is a double post from GGG-[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Grande, Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Ok can someone make sense of this for me:[/FONT]
In early December I ordered Dream Beaver and Gogi OG from seedbay in two separate orders (two because I was in the infancy of my renewed seed buying addiction). The Goji shows up a month later with 11 snow queen freebies as well as 10 Rez SSSDH x G13. That made me happy but the Dream Beaver never showed and when I got a response from seedbay they said to wait..and wait.. finally they said they were lost and they would send me some freebies but coudn't send Bohdi breeder packs because its money out of their pocket . I was pretty bummed after I had researched the Appalachia clone and really wanted one of Bohdi's crosses. I replied with my address and a note saying thanks for the freebies and that I was gonna post what happened on a few forums GGG, rollitup, IC etc.. Then yesterday I get a package with a well worn pack of Dream Beaver, and 5 ghetto freebies (biker kush), they haven't had it (DB)in stock for over a month so wtf? I'm pretty pumped because it's still the only Appalachia cross that I have, but the whole process seems strange.....
So I have a run of Goji, Snow Q, and 2 of rez's seeds going but in a week or two I'm gonna be starting another 15ish seeds from the following
Niburu (super pumped to get some of that greasy HP/G13 Deadly G goin)
Dream Beaver (APPY!!)
Strange Love (would love to have a girl scout cookies cross in my garden)
Blackberry Kush (no idea on)
Silver Lotus (SSH might be a little finicky for me)
Sophie's Freakin choice over here.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Feb 12, 2014)

It was quite (cricket sound) too quite...LoL. Any word on Bodhi's promo for attiude's b-day? Is there also going to be a drop in conjunction?


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 12, 2014)

I've got a journal at the bay. 

from my understanding the mug shop will have acdc x heriquen promo. Not sure if it will be like th Goji last time (2 beans) or if it will be a buy 2 get one type of deal. B said it in the massive thread a while back.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Feb 12, 2014)

Thx, TonightYou...Hope it'll be a buy two get a pack because I want more than a couple. Hoping for a drop of the newer strains as well to make it all the sweeter....well there's hope.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 12, 2014)

I feel ya. Granted I just bought beans and got some of the last BBH from beans man, even without a new drop, although I'm looking forward to it, there are more Bodhi beans I wouldn't mind having (anything appy as he's gone)

just got three out of three beans popped of both pagoda and lemon zinger. White lotus and ancient og are still in veg. Flowering ssdd and Goji at the moment


----------



## coolkid.02 (Feb 12, 2014)

seed fairy came today 

Kandahar from Bodhi's nierika seed trust

freebies&#8230;. 
nigerian x afghani 
Tric. Tech NL#6 x Appy

thanks to a very helpful friend&#8230;. time to roll a fat one&#8230;


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 12, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> seed fairy came today
> 
> Kandahar from Bodhi's nierika seed trust
> 
> ...



Ugg i want that kandahar so bad!


----------



## calicat (Feb 12, 2014)

Gr8 score cool that came from KP huh?


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 12, 2014)

Harboring seed envy...lol cherry mountain comin along...


----------



## calicat (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice green how far you into it?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 12, 2014)

HydroChemBot said:


> -Warning this is a double post from GGG-
> Ok can someone make sense of this for me:
> In early December I ordered Dream Beaver and Gogi OG from seedbay in two separate orders (two because I was in the infancy of my renewed seed buying addiction). The Goji shows up a month later with 11 snow queen freebies as well as 10 Rez SSSDH x G13. That made me happy but the Dream Beaver never showed and when I got a response from seedbay they said to wait..and wait.. finally they said they were lost and they would send me some freebies but coudn't send Bohdi breeder packs because its money out of their pocket . I was pretty bummed after I had researched the Appalachia clone and really wanted one of Bohdi's crosses. I replied with my address and a note saying thanks for the freebies and that I was gonna post what happened on a few forums GGG, rollitup, IC etc.. Then yesterday I get a package with a well worn pack of Dream Beaver, and 5 ghetto freebies (biker kush), they haven't had it (DB)in stock for over a month so wtf? I'm pretty pumped because it's still the only Appalachia cross that I have, but the whole process seems strange.....
> So I have a run of Goji, Snow Q, and 2 of rez's seeds going but in a week or two I'm gonna be starting another 15ish seeds from the following
> ...


Biker Kush is unreal. Karma Genetics right? It is one of your new favourites you just don't know it yet. Good to know the DB arrived, most fun I have had with a pack of beans in years. The outdoor bushes are looking MENTAL. Hope you enjoy them,as much as I did!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 13, 2014)

i myself am wanting the biker 2.0.... the cherry mountains are prob 35 40 days old. expecting sex anyday and i think i had one show fem, cant remember lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 13, 2014)

That biker 2.0 just came back instock and I am soooo tempted to order a pack. I really don't need more seeds right now but god damn those pictures look amazing, the guys threads on icmag with more pics. Amazing.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Feb 13, 2014)

Sucks to me today Disappointed and a little freaked out.

I had let the big cola of my fat pheno hang dry for a couple extra days and was getting it ready for the jars today. I found what I'm guessing is my 1st experience w/ bud rot. I'd never thought much about it before, I kept the rm and my tools clean, ran fans for air flow plus my humidity is normally in the 20s and rarely breaks 30. The rot is in a section of the cola between 2/3-3/4 up from the bottom. 

Pictured is a 3" piece or so that was split in half. You can see the main stem towards the top in the 2nd pic. The rot showing towards the bottom rot pics is just the other half of the cola piece. The rot spot was about was about 4" from the right side of the last pic. 

I tossed the last third of the top but had already filled a couple of jars before finding the rot. I hadn't noticed anything wrong with the other buds. Should those jars be tossed as well? What about the other jars from the rest of the plant? 

Oh well live and learn.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2014)

^ I know.....that's killer. It's always in the biggest colas. Had some in the Goji mom that I'm running clones of, and have really thinned out the girls as they just hit 5 weeks bloom. I'm not saying do what I did, but I cut away the rot and the closest that looked good; figuring there must be some I can't see. Smoked the rest a couple of weeks later.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 13, 2014)

Topping for 8 will make the buds smaller, less chance of rot.

MORE CALCIUM!!!

I would just toss the jar that had any buds from the rotted cola. Spores are now all up in it. 

I would watch the other jars closely for a week. Then cut each nug in half and search for any rot. Toss each jar that has a nug with rot.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 13, 2014)

I had a few tops do that and im not telling you to! But layed it all on a screen and put a cap ozone machine and blasted 
it, mold up and fanished. I ended up blasting it to wax anyhow but i did fire a small chunk to see if the ozone left a taste
wasnt any!


----------



## tree king (Feb 13, 2014)

clankie i was just doin some research on island sweet skunk and i found a couple posts where you said you grew it before. im curious did you grow the next generation version? also how did the yield compare to road kill unicorn?


----------



## Clankie (Feb 13, 2014)

tree king said:


> clankie i was just doin some research on island sweet skunk and i found a couple posts where you said you grew it before. im curious did you grow the next generation version? also how did the yield compare to road kill unicorn?


they are totally different. iss is much stretchier and more sativa in nature. the cut i grew was from the federation version. grown right it was an absolute yield monster, and is a cherished cut in CO (although there are also some crap iss cuts here, anything that doesn't have monster sativa buds and an overpowering aroma is not the right cut). 
i think yield is much more dependent on growing style and skill then plant genetics, almost any cut can be grown in a manner that would make it rewarding, i have a plant that yields at most 1.5-2 oz. per plant, but i can fit 16 of them that size under a 600w light. The ISS could yield 7-10 oz. per plant, but i could only fit four that size under one 1000w.


----------



## tree king (Feb 13, 2014)

Clankie said:


> they are totally different. iss is much stretchier and more sativa in nature. the cut i grew was from the federation version. grown right it was an absolute yield monster, and is a cherished cut in CO (although there are also some crap iss cuts here, anything that doesn't have monster sativa buds and an overpowering aroma is not the right cut).
> i think yield is much more dependent on growing style and skill then plant genetics, almost any cut can be grown in a manner that would make it rewarding, i have a plant that yields at most 1.5-2 oz. per plant, but i can fit 16 of them that size under a 600w light. The ISS could yield 7-10 oz. per plant, but i could only fit four that size under one 1000w.


damn i was hoping you were gonna say it was the next generation version cause i just sprouted 20 feminized seeds from them. do you know anyone thats run the next generation version? 

also im curious is there a specific name for that iss cut floating around colorado? maybe i could track it down in the future if the ng version isnt that good. im on the east coast though it would be hard


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 14, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> I had a few tops do that and im not telling you to! But layed it all on a screen and put a cap ozone machine and blasted
> it, mold up and fanished. I ended up blasting it to wax anyhow but i did fire a small chunk to see if the ozone left a taste
> wasnt any!


I did the ozone thing once. It doesn't leave a taste but around 2 days later neither does your weed. Oil always works  

Guys you can help prevent mould by spraying Lactobacillus and very dilute ACT once a week (lacto b is enough really) up to week 3 of flower. Long as you don't spray other stuff it will establish a healthy phyllosphere where moulds cannot take hold. Micro organisms are not only in soil they are all over a healthy plant in nature.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I did the ozone thing once. It doesn't leave a taste but around 2 days later neither does your weed. Oil always works
> 
> Guys you can help prevent mould by spraying Lactobacillus and very dilute ACT once a week (lacto b is enough really) up to week 3 of flower. Long as you don't spray other stuff it will establish a healthy phyllosphere where moulds cannot take hold. Micro organisms are not only in soil they are all over a healthy plant in nature.


Me likes....


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I did the ozone thing once. It doesn't leave a taste but around 2 days later neither does your weed. Oil always works
> 
> Guys you can help prevent mould by spraying Lactobacillus and very dilute ACT once a week (lacto b is enough really) up to week 3 of flower. Long as you don't spray other stuff it will establish a healthy phyllosphere where moulds cannot take hold. Micro organisms are not only in soil they are all over a healthy plant in nature.


Yep... in fact you can spray pretty late into flower if you're not crazy, but you need to use caution. Common trick outdoors here is to brew up some quality compost tea and use it as a foliar outdoors late in the season to prevent rot.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 14, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Yep... in fact you can spray pretty late into flower if you're not crazy, but you need to use caution. Common trick outdoors here is to brew up some quality compost tea and use it as a foliar outdoors late in the season to prevent rot.


Exactly what I am busy doing  Our first soft rains and 4 weeks into flower on some so it is time to get them prepared. I stopped growing any Indica outdoors, haven't seen much rot since.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Feb 14, 2014)

Thx all for the comments and info on my rot problem. Spent sometime reading up on it last night as well. Seems a fairly common problem. I'll go back through all the jars in a week to see if I miss any signs of it. I did stick an old air purifier I have in the room. It pulls air across an "germicidal" UV-C lamp not sure if that is the same as ozone generator. I don't know if it is effective on mold spores but it did eliminate the normal plant smell in the room overnight.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 14, 2014)

Brokeoldbloke said:


> Thx all for the comments and info on my rot problem. Spent sometime reading up on it last night as well. Seems a fairly common problem. I'll go back through all the jars in a week to see if I miss any signs of it. I did stick an old air purifier I have in the room. It pulls air across an "germicidal" UV-C lamp not sure if that is the same as ozone generator. I don't know if it is effective on mold spores but it did eliminate the normal plant smell in the room overnight.


Those things will sterilize anything properly trust me. We use UV-C lamps to sterilize water on large scale out here. If it is one of those where you can't see the lamp or any light off it AT ALL, I bet it is more than potent enough.

EDIT: The test logs are starting to look damn exciting. Some amazing plants with amazing vigor. The Deadly G drop is going to send a shockwave of dankness across the globe. Very exciting times.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I did the ozone thing once. It doesn't leave a taste but around 2 days later neither does your weed. Oil always works
> 
> Guys you can help prevent mould by spraying Lactobacillus and very dilute ACT once a week (lacto b is enough really) up to week 3 of flower. Long as you don't spray other stuff it will establish a healthy phyllosphere where moulds cannot take hold. Micro organisms are not only in soil they are all over a healthy plant in nature.


Is this 3 weeks from switch to 12 / 12 ? 

This could be huge info. I hope this lacto b is not difficult to obtain.


----------



## Farmguy (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry to be off topic abit but anyone notice HN isn't updating on instagram? Wonder if big brother finally caught on...hope not cause for us peeps it was the shit! FG


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Feb 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Those things will sterilize anything properly trust me. We use UV-C lamps to sterilize water on large scale out here. If it is one of those where you can't see the lamp or any light off it AT ALL, I bet it is more than potent enough.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Cool, that sounds like what I have.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Is this 3 weeks from switch to 12 / 12 ?
> 
> This could be huge info. I hope this lacto b is not difficult to obtain.


Yup, 3 weeks into flower is still great! I usually hit them just before dark so the moisture is not on the plant during warm hours, this just makes me feel a little safer. 

OK on to the Lacto B. Not hard to obtain at all, it exists in every breath you take. Culturing your own is cheap and easy. I have some going right now, I will go get a pic of it and come show you in a bit. But first the method (I am going to be speaking Metric now LOL):

You will need:
Some brown rice, about a quarter cup is fine. 
Some large glass jars. Even better is a seperatory funnel. 
Some 'oil' filters, coffee filters are too fine but work
milk
water

Put around a quarter cup brown rice in a jar and fill the jar about halfway with water. Close lid and shake until the water becomes cloudy. Strain water and set aside in a clean jar. You want the water level around 3/4 up the jar for max microbe harvesting. Place this jar somewhere around 2ft off the ground (most bacterial spores float there). Wait a few days for this to start smelling and looking a little nasty. 4-7 days usually. You can just leave it for 7 days to be safe.

Then add this to milk in a nice big jar in a 1:10 starter serum to milk ratio. A clear jar is essential, or a seperatopry funnel. Now it is another 1-5 days wait. What you want to see is a white glob of congealed curds floating on top of a yellowish clear liquid. That yellow liquid is your Lacto B PURE SERUM  OK it has a few other bennies in there too but mostly lactic acid bacteria. 

If you have a seperatory funnel, just open the tap and drain off the serum. Don't discard the curds. If you have dogs it will freshen their breath, act as a probiotic and strengthen their digestive systems. Cats too. If you suffer from digestive issues, have a tablespoon of it yourself, people in Korea have been doing it for hundreds of years. 

You have a choice as to how to treat your pure serum. If it is all for instant use (doubtful) just store it in the fridge. If it is for long term use, you need to dilute this serum with 1/3 to 1/2 carb solution. This is easy, it is simply Blackstrap Molasses and water in a 1:3 ratio. At room temperature, your microbes will feed and multiply. You might get the smell of fermentation, this is fine, but if you do store in fridge IMMEDIATELY. Or store in fridge once diluted and it will keep fresh for 3 months. 

To use, with both pure serum and molasses added, use in a 1:20 dilution and spray. 

If you use tons of guano and similar ammonia nitrogen food sources, drench your soil with it. It will change all your ammonia to lovely nitrates. You have any kind of organic stink anywhere, like manure or a stinky compost heap, spray it down and smell will disappear. It is the main microbe that makes Bokashi work.

Lactobacillus, Natures Workhorse!


----------



## HydroChemBot (Feb 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish... thanks for the report on the Dream Beaver i makes me even more psyched to grow it. One question I live in New England do u think it would finish outside? Or are you still finding that out? It would be great if it made it outside as I plan on having 6 absolute beasts Im talking 15-20 footers if the strain will take me that high. The Dirty Hippie did I hear that was a Goji pheno that really stunk? I can't remember.
So I have 5 biker kush freebies hope I get a keeper female from that.

thanks again for the info, I need all the help I can get


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh yeah I forgot to add, NO LIDS for jars while culturing. You can use some cheesecloth or similar to keep it clean, but you always want air exchange possible.

This serum is a few hours from done. This was a really quick culture, only one day in the milk, but that is because I left the rice water for 7 days till it was TEEMING with life.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 14, 2014)

HydroChemBot said:


> Mad Hamish... thanks for the report on the Dream Beaver i makes me even more psyched to grow it. One question I live in New England do u think it would finish outside? Or are you still finding that out? It would be great if it made it outside as I plan on having 6 absolute beasts Im talking 15-20 footers if the strain will take me that high. The Dirty Hippie did I hear that was a Goji pheno that really stunk? I can't remember.
> So I have 5 biker kush freebies hope I get a keeper female from that.
> 
> thanks again for the info, I need all the help I can get


Dirty Hippy is an Afgooey from Gooeybreeder 'blocked' cross. Far as I know it is a Gooey creation. Trust me mate, you want plants that size you are choosing the right pack of beans. I cannot comment on the finishing time for your area, it is generally between 8 and 10 weeks to finish, any New England growers out here that can comment on the harvest window by you guys?...

For Fruit Salad (what I call my favourite pheno) gets so dense I think rain will just run straight off the bud. Intense little medieval weapon looking monsters. 

But yeah they will get as big as you want them to. Give the roots space and stand back. I commented on Breedbay that it is sure an indoor friendly type, but it WANTS to be outside. The difference is phenomenal. I am very used to taking indoor plants outside and have never seen such a huge difference. A lot of that vigor goes into the branching, one of this type's main strong points and one that every outdoor grower will appreciate. They will get nearly as wide as they are tall brother. 

Here are some clones outdoors in small pots. Look at that tight node space!!! They are frosting up like beasts. Not so easy getting that in the pics outdoors with plants waving around in the wind, sigh...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yup, 3 weeks into flower is still great! I usually hit them just before dark so the moisture is not on the plant during warm hours, this just makes me feel a little safer.
> 
> OK on to the Lacto B. Not hard to obtain at all, it exists in every breath you take. Culturing your own is cheap and easy. I have some going right now, I will go get a pic of it and come show you in a bit. But first the method (I am going to be speaking Metric now LOL):
> 
> ...


I'd rep you again for ^ post. WTH is the like button anyway?

You might remember from the 'spaghetti sauce' conversation that I'm a 'less I have to think about details' the better kind of human. I also don't have the kind of living quarters or a total consent old lady to do these sort of projects. Though I've only had rot a couple of times, I'd still like to prevent it, so here's likely a dumb question......

Apparantly this lacto B has many permutations that are used for human supplements as pro-biotics, usually in pill or capsules, but some, like this one

http://www.amazon.com/Probonix--Supply-Liquid-Probiotic-Bacteria/dp/B00G2KGBJQ/ref=sr_1_fkmr2_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392394685&sr=8-1-fkmr2&keywords=lactobacillus+plant+mold

is a liquid with an eye dropper. Is it possible that a plant formula could be made by adding one of these products to water?


----------



## calicat (Feb 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I did the ozone thing once. It doesn't leave a taste but around 2 days later neither does your weed. Oil always works
> 
> Guys you can help prevent mould by spraying Lactobacillus and very dilute ACT once a week (lacto b is enough really) up to week 3 of flower. Long as you don't spray other stuff it will establish a healthy phyllosphere where moulds cannot take hold. Micro organisms are not only in soil they are all over a healthy plant in nature.


That is assuming if you are creating a microenvironment that is conducive for the growth of that strain of Bacillus. Any person having a micro environment that is leaning to synthetics it will not work in.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 14, 2014)

calicat said:


> That is assuming if you are creating a microenvironment that is conducive for the growth of that strain of Bacillus. Any person having a micro environment that is leaning to synthetics it will not work in.


Lacto B doesn't care. It is amazing stuff. It works well in synthetic environments because it is a single organism dominating. What makes this good is that it is a tough one. I first used it while still running ebb and flow which is notorious for RH spikes, and my totally anecdotal perception (I don't own a lab so I am careful for stating fact here), but I feel the Lacto B helped pull me through a very dangerous time with RH frequently hitting 80. 

One thing I will not dispute is that one needs to re apply in a synthetic environment, whereas outdoors or in a fully organic rig one or two applications is enough. 

of course conditions will exist where this practice will be futile. BUT at least it is incredibly benign. You run no risk of messing up your bud. 

Very cool stuff that I feel everybody should at least be aware of.

EDIT: I am going to pose a few q's to a very knowledgeable friend and get back to the topic of micro environment. Everybody should be able to reap these benefits.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Feb 14, 2014)

Hamish your recipe sounds just like what is used for homemade EM bokashi starter. http://www.hawaiihealingtree.org/how-to-make-your-own-em-1-inoculant-and-bokashi/ I make bokashi compost during the winter months since the bins/piles are normally frozen.


----------



## calicat (Feb 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Lacto B doesn't care. It is amazing stuff. It works well in synthetic environments because it is a single organism dominating. What makes this good is that it is a tough one. I first used it while still running ebb and flow which is notorious for RH spikes, and my totally anecdotal perception (I don't own a lab so I am careful for stating fact here), but I feel the Lacto B helped pull me through a very dangerous time with RH frequently hitting 80.
> 
> One thing I will not dispute is that one needs to re apply in a synthetic environment, whereas outdoors or in a fully organic rig one or two applications is enough.
> 
> ...


Sure it does. This is scientific fact in humans. Lactobacillus is also beneficial in humans as it is a known anti inflammatory and anti carcinogenic ( probiotics is the term thrown around these days). But if a human is consuming McDonald's alot in a given week that probiotic gets negated. Extrapolate that in plant science so you see where I am getting at. In your environment because you are a ROLS grower yes it does wonders.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Feb 14, 2014)

calicat said:


> Sure it does. This is scientific fact in humans. Lactobacillus is also beneficial in humans as it is a known anti inflammatory and anti carcinogenic ( probiotics is the term thrown around these days). But if a human is consuming McDonald's alot in a given week that probiotic gets negated. Extrapolate that in plant science so you see where I am getting at. In your environment because you are a ROLS grower yes it does wonders.


[FONT=&amp]I kinda agree and disagree.

I agree the biggest benefit would be in ROLS but I don&#8217;t think the use of synthetic nutes would negatively affect the benefit during a single grow. The bacteria will still be present and helpful.

The proper use of synthetic nutes doesn&#8217;t really kill the micro life in the short term it just doesn&#8217;t add as much to it. Lots of micros will eat synthetics just like organics. Try mixing a handful of high N synthetic grass fert with a pile of damp leaves. The bacteria population will explode and rapidly break down the carbon of the leaves.

Organics should be considered a long term sustainable solution. No one is getting the full benefit in a single grow and throw.[/FONT]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 14, 2014)

Something fishy going down with HN


----------



## HGK420 (Feb 14, 2014)

yessir.

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/797557-hn-not-updating.html

check their IG feed. lotsa stuff in the pic comments being posted every second. a pile of preorders it looks like too


----------



## coolkid.02 (Feb 14, 2014)

I kinda felt like it was bound to end (for HN)...

a little reckless IMO. Glad mine came safe and sound. 

I hope everyone gets their orders.


----------



## HGK420 (Feb 14, 2014)

reckless indeed. i got a feeling that ceeds weren't the issue. too bad he just got a pile of B in too


----------



## Farmguy (Feb 14, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Something fishy going down with HN


 that's what I was saying no response via email or fb or instagram so something isn't right...if it isn't ceeds what would he be doing that's of issue? FG


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 14, 2014)

Got no clue! But tsd now this lol this seed collector/popper is going back to retirment!


----------



## Farmguy (Feb 14, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Got no clue! But tsd now this lol this seed collector/popper is going back to retirment!


ME TOO!! Sucks but think that's wisest


----------



## brek (Feb 14, 2014)

I believe I finally have enough solid genetics that A) It will be a LONG time before I could ever grow them all out and B) The crosses and F2's I'll be making along the way makes for endless possibilities.

BUT the question is.......can I control myself when the next drop happens? meh​


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 14, 2014)

brek said:


> I believe I finally have enough solid genetics that A) It will be a LONG time before I could ever grow them all out and B) The crosses and F2's I'll be making along the way makes for endless possibilities.
> 
> BUT the question is.......can I control myself when the next drop happens? meh​


Well i got to stop its just retarded to continue


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 14, 2014)

calicat said:


> Sure it does. This is scientific fact in humans. Lactobacillus is also beneficial in humans as it is a known anti inflammatory and anti carcinogenic ( probiotics is the term thrown around these days). But if a human is consuming McDonald's alot in a given week that probiotic gets negated. Extrapolate that in plant science so you see where I am getting at. In your environment because you are a ROLS grower yes it does wonders.


I got you and I have to agree with the McDonalds analogy. It kinda is exactly like that, the McD fan will have to dose himself often to reap any benefit. 

And my dirty little secret: I still run a little DTW. Hey I had to finish the stuff I bought lol. The idea of waste is just not one I enjoy. My DTW runoff gets taken from my place to a purification plant so it never hits the soil out here. 

I would love to find the 'middle ground' Between synthetic and organic environments. There are places that it crosses over. The response I am waiting for should bring some enlightenment, I asked if the phyllosphere in a synthetic environment can be treated and viewed the same as in organic. And if not, how close can we get? I See no reason for soil environment to affect atmosphere to the point where a bacteria cannot survive, and if the reason exists I want to get rid of it somehow...
Nice to know somebody that can help with the science part. I expect a reply soon. Very very very interesting topic.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 15, 2014)

Brokeoldbloke said:


> Thx all for the comments and info on my rot problem. Spent sometime reading up on it last night as well. Seems a fairly common problem. I'll go back through all the jars in a week to see if I miss any signs of it. I did stick an old air purifier I have in the room. It pulls air across an "germicidal" UV-C lamp not sure if that is the same as ozone generator. I don't know if it is effective on mold spores but it did eliminate the normal plant smell in the room overnight.


Not the same. UVC will kill pretty much anything. So it should do the trick providing there's enough time to work it's magic. Make sure it never shines on your own skin or you might find yourself with a nasty tumor growing not that long after.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Feb 15, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Not the same. UVC will kill pretty much anything. So it should do the trick providing there's enough time to work it's magic. Make sure it never shines on your own skin or you might find yourself with a nasty tumor growing not that long after.


Thx, the lamp is in a metal enclosure and air pull across it, You can't see any light from it. There is just an led on the outside that is either steady on or flashes when the lamp dies. I'm just leaving it run to let it hopefully nuke whatever is floating around. So far all I know for sure is it works well for odor control.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 15, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Not the same. UVC will kill pretty much anything. So it should do the trick providing there's enough time to work it's magic. Make sure it never shines on your own skin or you might find yourself with a nasty tumor growing not that long after.


Yeah it is pretty hardcore radiation. Strange what we manage to harness for our benefit.


----------



## calicat (Feb 15, 2014)

MH after your done with those testers for Bodhi and GGG maybe you could find that middle ground. That would be a killer down time experiment. You have the space and the equipment and most likely to control everything where your assessments would be valid.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for posting that lactose preparation. Never experienced indoors yet, I've seen it when helping outdoor harvests. It's good to have in the back pocket just in case. Again, thanks.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 15, 2014)

calicat said:


> MH after your done with those testers for Bodhi and GGG maybe you could find that middle ground. That would be a killer down time experiment. You have the space and the equipment and most likely to control everything where your assessments would be valid.


I think I will stumble upon the info while talking to other growers. Once you actively look for answers they find you. I rely heavily on the global canna community. This last year has been incredible. Between the bunch of us we are figuring stuff out that would not have come about any other way. All about the Family  A continuous feedback loop of info. Like with Organic Hydro. I had the idea, couldn't find any info for weeks, then all of a sudden after finding Genuity's work in the field I came across more people pulling it off. Going to have a go at it come winter


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 16, 2014)

My lacto-b didn't separate like yours did Hamish. And it took a long time. Maybe having a lid on it caused that. I don't know.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 16, 2014)

Was it quite cold where you were doing the culture? Cold really slows it down, around 25 degrees C is just right. It also makes a difference how long you let the rice water stand for, and yes a lid will really slow it down too. As with all biological processes a lot of gasses get released and exchanged, I think it is oxygen in and CO2 out, I can't remember. I just know that every tutorial recommends allowing air exchange.

There is a very interesting seminar written by a Korean professor dealing with Beneficial Indigenous Microbes, I will go dig on Rrog's thread and find it. If you are even slightly interested you will love it. You know how we focus on teas, he is more into fermented foods. Really interesting stuff.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 16, 2014)

Great stuff Mad! Can you please post some wisdom here https://www.rollitup.org/organics/762400-beneficial-indigenous-micro-organisms-bim.html?highlight=BIM.


----------



## DustyNugs (Feb 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> There is a very interesting seminar written by a Korean professor dealing with Beneficial Indigenous Microbes, I will go dig on Rrog's thread and find it. If you are even slightly interested you will love it. You know how we focus on teas, he is more into fermented foods. Really interesting stuff.


This sounds pretty awesome, right up my alley. I think it's amazing how beneficial microorganisms are in our everyday lives and how often people take them for granted. I've been working in an activated sludge plant for a few years now and it never ceases to amaze me to watch how a 500,000 gallon bio-reactor lives and breathes, literally. I'm headed to the bookstore later to pick up a copy of Teaming with Microbes and now I'm gonna do a little searching around to see if there may be any printed literature on fermentation gardening. Thanks MH!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 16, 2014)

DustyNugs said:


> This sounds pretty awesome, right up my alley. I think it's amazing how beneficial microorganisms are in our everyday lives and how often people take them for granted. I've been working in an activated sludge plant for a few years now and it never ceases to amaze me to watch how a 500,000 gallon bio-reactor lives and breathes, literally. I'm headed to the bookstore later to pick up a copy of Teaming with Microbes and now I'm gonna do a little searching around to see if there may be any printed literature on fermentation gardening. Thanks MH!


I am still going to get that link, promise. Red's link in his post is a cool little thread already.



RedCarpetMatches said:


> Great stuff Mad! Can you please post some wisdom here https://www.rollitup.org/organics/762400-beneficial-indigenous-micro-organisms-bim.html?highlight=BIM.


Lol, you guys are kicking ass over there already you don't need me stinking up the room. Cool thread bro!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 16, 2014)

Quit being so damn politically correct Ham  How do you plan on running your testers?


----------



## calicat (Feb 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Was it quite cold where you were doing the culture? Cold really slows it down, around 25 degrees C is just right. It also makes a difference how long you let the rice water stand for, and yes a lid will really slow it down too. As with all biological processes a lot of gasses get released and exchanged, I think it is oxygen in and CO2 out, I can't remember. I just know that every tutorial recommends allowing air exchange.
> 
> There is a very interesting seminar written by a Korean professor dealing with Beneficial Indigenous Microbes, I will go dig on Rrog's thread and find it. If you are even slightly interested you will love it. You know how we focus on teas, he is more into fermented foods. Really interesting stuff.


Your right Lactobacillus is a facultative anaerobic bacteria amongst other things. Meaning it forms ATP when oxygen is present. In oxygen's absence it ferments.


----------



## kgp (Feb 16, 2014)

Anybody ran larry lotus yet?


----------



## Clankie (Feb 16, 2014)

kgp said:


> Anybody ran larry lotus yet?


Copied from Greenblood at breedbay


Greenblood said:


> *Strain Evaluation Smoke Report*​*Strain?*_ LARRY LOTUS _​*Breeder?*_ BODHI SEEDS _​*Sativa Or Indica*_ INDY heady _​*Lineage?*_ LARRY OG x SNOW LOTUS _​*Grown Or Purchased*_ I grew this strain myself _​*Indoor Grown or Outdoor*_ Indoor _​*Organics or Synthetics*_ Organics 100% _​*Hydroponics or Soil*_ Soil _​*Bag Appeal*
> 
> _10. It was like a bag of diamonds woo hoo_
> *Bud Density*
> ...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 16, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Quit being so damn politically correct Ham  How do you plan on running your testers?


Ok fine Red. NUKE A FAT BLACK GAY WHALE FOR JESUS! Enough political incorrectness to last me the year in one sentence. Testers will always be LOS. Most people I know run soil so I figured best to get the test info in soil, especially Bodhi who has a huge organic following. Tests are not about what I want to do but more about gathering information. Right now I am running a pheno for Gage that we all know has hermed in another test, so right now my job is to watch closely, take note IF any nanners, where, when etc. Was it the other guy's room, or is it the daddy (the mommy is well known and trusted already). Basically making sure the boy is solid. 

Unless I am asked to stress test it will always be soil. I do a lot of experiments but not all of them work out lol...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 17, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Ok fine Red. NUKE A FAT BLACK GAY WHALE FOR JESUS! Enough political incorrectness to last me the year in one sentence. Testers will always be LOS. Most people I know run soil so I figured best to get the test info in soil, especially Bodhi who has a huge organic following. Tests are not about what I want to do but more about gathering information. Right now I am running a pheno for Gage that we all know has hermed in another test, so right now my job is to watch closely, take note IF any nanners, where, when etc. Was it the other guy's room, or is it the daddy (the mommy is well known and trusted already). Basically making sure the boy is solid.
> 
> Unless I am asked to stress test it will always be soil. I do a lot of experiments but not all of them work out lol...


I'm tempted to sig that one. You doing indoors or out?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 17, 2014)

Outdoor season is drawing to a close here. I cannot wait to get the indoor kicking again. I have really been having a lot of fun indoors, outside has become really unpredictable far as weather alone goes. 106 today, watering was not fun I had sweat coming out my ears. My TEETH were sweating.


----------



## brek (Feb 17, 2014)

Testing kudra x purple nl5 and deadly G x Blueberry Indica and could not be 2 more different strains. The kudra crosses are bushy beastly mammoth mongers from the planet dankulon. The Deadly Gs are SHORT FAT leaved evil looking things. They did NOT liked being topped. One thing I hate about those types is the difficulty in getting a clone sometimes. They are about 5 weeks old in veg. Just waiting for room to flower them.

Also, some of the Blueberry Indica cross have "crinkled" leaves ( best way I could describe this) in researching I read it was a trait in some of the BB genetics? Anyone know anything on this?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 18, 2014)

Would love to see pics. You have a log going somewhere bro?


----------



## Clankie (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't know if I would really recommend topping any of the deadly g x indica hybrids unless you want to spend the rest of your life in veg, or have some kind of a setup where your finished plants are around 18" tall. This goes particularly for the Dank Zappa, Deadly Bubba, and Monolith crosses. Plants are not all the same, I prefer to grow them out from seed with only LST when necessary, and save techniques like topping for the clone runs when I have a better idea of how a plant will grow.

Oh, and yes, crinkle leaf deformities are common in DJ's lines, particularly Blueberry and the Grape Krush. They usually grow out of it, sometimes they don't, either way its harmless.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 18, 2014)

Have a question for everyone that's run SSDD. I have two stretchy phenos that are both taking there time. One has bigger nugs and the other has a bunch of smaller ones. They look like 12-14 weekers. They both have several pollinated branches, so I don't really know if that has anything to do with bloom time...

Here's the pheno description I've dug up:

70% hybrid pheno, bubbashine smell with bigger buds, nervous system harmonizer...

20% appalachia pheno, tangy chemy buds with dulingl warm blanket high...

10% bubba/blue moonshine pheno tighter kushy nuggy dreamy pheno

I'm guessing I have the hybrid and the moonshine pheno. Has anyone tried the shine pheno? Thanks.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 18, 2014)

I've got one that has the blueberry muffin smell and one that has a more chem/fuel background. I've got both flowering now again, but I took them both at 10 weeks. All signs of finishing was there. Swelling calyxs, receding pistils, and primarily cloudy. I can't imagine letting them run 12-14 weeks as at that point they'd be all amber. Both really pack on weight at the 9 to 10 week point.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've got one that has the blueberry muffin smell and one that has a more chem/fuel background. I've got both flowering now again, but I took them both at 10 weeks. All signs of finishing was there. Swelling calyxs, receding pistils, and primarily cloudy. I can't imagine letting them run 12-14 weeks as at that point they'd be all amber. Both really pack on weight at the 9 to 10 week point.


Thanks! Good to know they pack on late. Excited to try the blue moonshine pheno...that looks weeks behind the muffin pheno. I'll wait for that one.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 18, 2014)

Yea she packs on that weight almost overnight. Slow starter, but once she's going she puts it on fast.


----------



## calicat (Feb 18, 2014)

brek said:


> Testing kudra x purple nl5 and deadly G x Blueberry Indica and could not be 2 more different strains. The kudra crosses are bushy beastly mammoth mongers from the planet dankulon. The Deadly Gs are SHORT FAT leaved evil looking things. They did NOT liked being topped. One thing I hate about those types is the difficulty in getting a clone sometimes. They are about 5 weeks old in veg. Just waiting for room to flower them.
> 
> Also, some of the Blueberry Indica cross have "crinkled" leaves ( best way I could describe this) in researching I read it was a trait in some of the BB genetics? Anyone know anything on this?





Clankie said:


> I don't know if I would really recommend topping any of the deadly g x indica hybrids unless you want to spend the rest of your life in veg, or have some kind of a setup where your finished plants are around 18" tall. This goes particularly for the Dank Zappa, Deadly Bubba, and Monolith crosses. Plants are not all the same, I prefer to grow them out from seed with only LST when necessary, and save techniques like topping for the clone runs when I have a better idea of how a plant will grow.
> 
> Oh, and yes, crinkle leaf deformities are common in DJ's lines, particularly Blueberry and the Grape Krush. They usually grow out of it, sometimes they don't, either way its harmless.


Brek did you keep cuttings in hopes of a possible mother? In multigeneration clones the crinkling effect subsides. The crinkling effect seems to be more apparent in outdoor grows versus indoor ones. Clankie is absolutely correct on his response. Another note those lines are extremely nutrient sensitive just an fyi kind of like some white widow strains. It will let you know right away if your nutrient regimen has surpassed the threshold. And is the non responsive topping is that a common trait with the deadly g series? How about the ghash?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Yea she packs on that weight almost overnight. Slow starter, but once she's going she puts it on fast.


At 2 1/2 weeks from popped, 2 SSDD are only now getting some vigor, while two BH have been nice and steady from the get go. 2 Blood Orange, however, just took of like race horses and haven't looked back; already need to move into 12/12, but no vacancies atm.


----------



## brek (Feb 18, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Would love to see pics. You have a log going somewhere bro?


I have them both going on the zon forum. Can shoot some pics here too if ya like


----------



## brek (Feb 18, 2014)

To Clankie- I only topped the 2 lankiest tallest ones and they now have male preflowers. I'll usually top one or 2 and see how they respond. Oh and I do try to keep everything as LOW as possible in flower. I bend, tie, scrog etc in an effort to match my shortest ladies...

I'm also a very light feeder and only increase if I see signs they need it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah throw up some pics  I am already on too many forums, but seems like the 'zon is a great place to hang out. Hey Calicat, is there anything you DON'T Know about reefer?! If you had to write a strain guide I would buy it. Always amazes me how many little details you know about particular types. Willing to bet your jars are never empty lol.


----------



## calicat (Feb 18, 2014)

MH a lot but what I have come across I try to share as best I can. You are too kind ty for your comments. Lately nope but there have been some dry spells at our household. Last I can remember was two summers ago and we had to purchase some from a delivery service. Man we got major nitrogen headaches lol.


----------



## kindnug (Feb 18, 2014)

Am I the only 1 growin' any Golden Triangle/Satsuma?

They are only 1 wk. old and growing like weeds.
I love my TK so much + wanna see what the Appy male does to it.

You don't have ppl close by to smoke you out? 
My friends almost expect it from me nowadays and it seems like an everyday thing.


I don't invite them + they don't even call first!


----------



## kindnug (Feb 18, 2014)

If there is an appealing male in my pack...I might have to do a pollen chuck to the best females from the pk + bx to the orig. mommy.
Is the Appy male really gone for good?


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 18, 2014)

first beans man order of ssdd & blood orange (including my blueberry hill!) has just arrived in chicago! fingers crossed.  i tried to pop two lucky charms a few weeks ago and nothing, so i'm looking forward to running this very soon! (just the two beans from TSSC, not a package from B) i'm really hoping they are all they can be for pain relief 'cause that's why i chose those two. will let the RIU community know in a few months for sure how they turn out.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2014)

^ I made the same order, and have two of each going almost 3 weeks in - see above. Like minds...great taste...all that.


----------



## calicat (Feb 18, 2014)

kindnug said:


> If there is an appealing male in my pack...I might have to do a pollen chuck to the best females from the pk + bx to the orig. mommy.
> Is the Appy male really gone for good?


Yes it is. Bodhi did say if Appy is being really sought after again. He would go through his Wookie for a killer appy dom. Or maybe H&L will release another Appy forgot the filial generation though. Clankie would know.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 18, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> ^ I made the same order, and have two of each going almost 3 weeks in - see above. Like minds...great taste...all that.


i know, i've just finished reading backward in this thread about a hundred pages, and enjoying all the info being shared here! like minds...great taste...love it


----------



## coolkid.02 (Feb 18, 2014)

kindnug said:


> If there is an appealing male in my pack...I might have to do a pollen chuck to the best females from the pk + bx to the orig. mommy.
> Is the Appy male really gone for good?


in all honesty, Bodhi's skills go way beyond his appy and snow lotus males&#8230;. 

time to let his selection skills shine, and those legendary vault doors open to some sacred gems&#8230; 

bring back the BSHW, Uzbek, P*ki sativa, startrain males. 

I really dig the Temple and deadly g projects&#8230;


----------



## kindnug (Feb 19, 2014)

Tigers Milk was my first bodhi purchase + that male created my favorite phenotype of chemmy bubba.

The deadly G crosses are what I am waitin' on next.


----------



## Clankie (Feb 19, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> in all honesty, Bodhi's skills go way beyond his appy and snow lotus males&#8230;.
> 
> time to let his selection skills shine, and those legendary vault doors open to some sacred gems&#8230;
> 
> ...


For those that are big fans of the Appy and SL hybrids I'm seeing some real potential in my Purple Urkel x Yo Mama testers, one female has started to get trichs on the fan leaves while still under 20/4, and they smell seriously amazing, a very intoxicating grapey musky fruity smell. For those who are unaware, Yo Mama is Afgooey x Appalachia, so it has some of the best aspects of both the snow lotus (same mother but with a blockhead father) and the Appalachia. Bodhi has previously stated that the afgooey dom Yo Mama hybrids were his favorite, and from the look of my testers he definitely picked a male that had afgooey dominance. So I wouldn't say the Appalachia and SL are _over_, to me its more like that project is continuing to evolve in the form of the new Yo Mama hybrids that will be somewhere down the line.


----------



## kindnug (Feb 19, 2014)

I had no idea he was working it into future projects...

I saw somewhere that bodhi has a sourd/bubba dad?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 19, 2014)

I am also most curious about the Yo Mama projects. The Dream Beaver is all Appy and Afgooey, except an afgooey blocked cross on the mommy side.. I am hoping my last bean is a boy! As excited as I am for some greasy narcotic bud from the Deadly G crosses, Yo Mama sounds like a lot of fun... But yeah now I know I will trade damn near anything for some Snow Lotus and Yo Mama. Let the digging begin...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 19, 2014)

One thing im seeing is most the crosses being made with the APP seem to be APP dom! Although theres many phenos
they tend to lean to the app.

With atf x app i found 1 that i think is atf dom but as i cant find any atf parent info im at a lose....so if theres
some info i have missed please chime in? I have eliminated my keepers to this one.....


----------



## calicat (Feb 19, 2014)

Hellraizer does it have a funky sock smelling musky sharp in your face non citrus skunk smell to it? Was it sativa dom in appearance? Not sure if you smoked your wares though but did it hit like trainwreck in the head but there is a warm shower feeling to your body? I'll ask a freind of mine locally that was growing ATF indoors and outdoors alot if you require more information.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 19, 2014)

Because tsd was my log of sorts i lost all my test info and data! As i recall there was a solid (citrus smelling dirty sock)
pheno that was above and beyond all the rest that were more app leaning. Somehow my labeling was rong! #4 was
the sock one and #3 was another keeper but more app in structure. After multi runs and different testing with stress
and topping/lsting the sock smelling one i thought vanished  but as this last run is finishing up the dirty citrus sock
funk has poped back up but its labeled #3 lol so i fucked up somewhere....... But the great thing is i still have both 
parents so once i line out whats/what il cull the other one.

long story short the ATF dom one is the dirty sock pheno.
as for structure it grows very large fat 4 to 5 bladed leaves.
Looks very indica dom imo................
with very little in total = high calax to leaf ratios. Nugs are
dense with golf ball type apearance, chunky but branching 
strength is great! The branches dont break or fold they just
hold there own under the weigth. Over all she dont stretch
much so yield can be not so good if you dont give her a good
veg. Shes finishing up, should be around the 1st and il post 
a in depth photo shoot of it. Seems this is the one everybody
is looking for


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 19, 2014)

calicat said:


> Hellraizer does it have a funky sock smelling musky sharp in your face non citrus skunk smell to it? Was it sativa dom in appearance? Not sure if you smoked your wares though but did it hit like trainwreck in the head but there is a warm shower feeling to your body? I'll ask a freind of mine locally that was growing ATF indoors and outdoors alot if you require more information.


Does he have bodhis cross or the parent of the cross?
what im wanting is info on the ATF parent of bodhis
ATF x APP

search breedbay with no luck


----------



## calicat (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice that would be awesome because I am in process of growing an ATF but at its stage its leaning to appy. Or maybe you did not I have had an appy that was smelling skunky at first but miraculously lost that smell in flower and was replaced with hash.


----------



## calicat (Feb 19, 2014)

The parent he ran the regular atf and two crosses some cat made back in the day from the mother cut.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 19, 2014)

calicat said:


> Nice that would be awesome because I am in process of growing an ATF but at its stage its leaning to appy. Or maybe you did not I have had an appy that was smelling skunky at first but miraculously lost that smell in flower and was replaced with hash.


The app seems to rule anything it is crossed with! If your hunting through
these app crosses you might want to pop more beans


----------



## calicat (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah ty for advice. I dont mind either its fun to pheno hunt.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 19, 2014)

calicat said:


> The parent he ran the regular atf and two crosses some cat made back in the day from the mother cut.



Well if hes running the same atf that bodhi used in the atf x app cross i would really
like some info to wrap some grey matter around lol


sorry about that edit i click rong button lol


----------



## tree king (Feb 19, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Because tsd was my log of sorts i lost all my test info and data! As i recall there was a solid (citrus smelling dirty sock)
> pheno that was above and beyond all the rest that were more app leaning. Somehow my labeling was rong! #4 was
> the sock one and #3 was another keeper but more app in structure. After multi runs and different testing with stress
> and topping/lsting the sock smelling one i thought vanished  but as this last run is finishing up the dirty citrus sock
> ...


damn thats not good for me. i was hoping this dirty sock pheno was gonna have descent stretch and be fast in veg. i dont veg at all so im most likely gonna have to find a different one to choose


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 19, 2014)

tree king said:


> damn thats not good for me. i was hoping this dirty sock pheno was gonna have descent stretch and be fast in veg. i dont veg at all so im most likely gonna have to find a different one to choose


Before you make a solid choice to dump what you got, wait till i get the pics up! It will stretch x1 its original
size at flip, but you might have a pheno thats different. The app leaning ones stretch to the sky with x3 from
flip. The quality of the dirty sock is the best i have seen in this cross


----------



## HGK420 (Feb 19, 2014)

its possible tree. phenotypes aren't some special formula. just because you get one that taste the same as hellraizer it could be stretchy and brittle. phenotypes vary with a whole plethora of genetic traits and the chances to get a perfect match from seed to seed is very very low. with breeding you can better these chances but in most of bodhis F-1's any and all traits are up for change so getting the exact combinations as someone else is gonna be pretty rare.


----------



## tree king (Feb 19, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Before you make a solid choice to dump what you got, wait till i get the pics up! It will stretch x1 its original
> size at flip, but you might have a pheno thats different. The app leaning ones stretch to the sky with x3 from
> flip. The quality of the dirty sock is the best i have seen in this cross


lookin forward to the pics. i still got a couple months to choose so plenty of time


----------



## tree king (Feb 19, 2014)

HGK420 said:


> its possible tree. phenotypes aren't some special formula. just because you get one that taste the same as hellraizer it could be stretchy and brittle. phenotypes vary with a whole plethora of genetic traits and the chances to get a perfect match from seed to seed is very very low. with breeding you can better these chances but in most of bodhis F-1's any and all traits are up for change so getting the exact combinations as someone else is gonna be pretty rare.


this is the main reason why i always run 4 packs, i wanna see everything. thanks i guess il just wait to see what i find. im lovin how there not finicky at all. cant say the same for the white lotus they take a little more care


----------



## calicat (Feb 19, 2014)

Hellraizer my friend called back. What you were saying about the stinky sock pheno matches totally with what he is saying concerning ATF cut. Only difference was the leaves were more consistent to 5 bladed leaf pattern. He added some other observations. When he switched nutrient lines there is an autoflowering trait to ATF it became more prevalent. Popeye forearm side branching. Flowers consistently dense and light green in appearance. He said he would call again if he can think of more info.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 19, 2014)

calicat said:


> Hellraizer my friend called back. What you were saying about the stinky sock pheno matches totally with what he is saying concerning ATF cut. Only difference was the leaves were more consistent to 5 bladed leaf pattern. He added some other observations. When he switched nutrient lines there is an autoflowering trait to ATF it became more prevalent. Popeye forearm side branching. Flowers consistently dense and light green in appearance. He said he would call again if he can think of more info.


Dam thats almost spot on! Dont know much about the auto trait
and mine seem to show 4to5 blades hmm very helpfull calicat seems
i do have a atf dom pheno


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 19, 2014)

'Smelly Socks' damn. That takes me back to late 90s when a mate was running a Skunk pheno that smelled like stinky socks. We even got a bag as a wedding present. Out here in South Africa we have a tree that gives off that exact smell, Milk Wood trees. I prefer that association to stinky feet. 
One DB pheno also had a nasty B.O smell but it actually did change to a hashy smell and flavour with hints of chocolate. This was downright NASTY though. Less like feet more like the barbecue after a sweat lodge... Disgusting.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 20, 2014)

I would love to have some locker room under the bed for months dirty sock just to see peoples' reaction. In case anyone's interested, I had a BO reveg in 17 days. I'm doing a 4 top mainline, and it's training well so far. Cant wait to see this GT, BH, and SUPER take off!


----------



## calicat (Feb 20, 2014)

Hellraizer hell yeah on your ATF pheno!! He mentioned this before I thought it was sheer arrogance on his part. He said if you were to put 20 different popular strains on a table and blindfolded would be buyers. The buyers would pick out the atf over the others because of the in your face smell and the feel of the nugs.


----------



## brek (Feb 20, 2014)

So damn funny you guys mention this! I smelled my ATF yesterday and was like,"PFFFFFTTTTT Smells like a dirty laundry hamper or sweaty gym sock!" I have several appy hybrids and it does usually come through in the cross. i know what it looks like now and this ATF looks nothing like it. Real curious on this one. Oh and blood orange smells like a fresh grated orange peel


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 20, 2014)

brek said:


> So damn funny you guys mention this! I smelled my ATF yesterday and was like,"PFFFFFTTTTT Smells like a dirty laundry hamper or sweaty gym sock!" I have several appy hybrids and it does usually come through in the cross. i know what it looks like now and this ATF looks nothing like it. Real curious on this one. Oh and blood orange smells like a fresh grated orange peel


Yah i got a blood orange #4 thats a orange peel beast! But most swing heavy to the app side of things.
good to hear alot of you have a similair pheno of the atf.... To bad we all couldnt lay it all out on a table
and burn some atf together lol


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 20, 2014)

I think I also have the crinkly leaves as well on both of my SSDD girls. Is this what's common?
View attachment 3000826


----------



## calicat (Feb 20, 2014)

Well it does have blue moonshine in it that was created by Dj Short. Part of the blueberry line. I have not seen it in the SSDD pictures of others. Looks like you have a blue moonshine expression and crinkling could occur. Cool stuff man.


----------



## calicat (Feb 20, 2014)

This is my ATF approx. 1.5 weeks out of seedling stage. Feint musky smell but is being dominated in smell emissions by a black triangle sitting next to it. The black triangle (DRRS) is smelling like burnt hair, burnt plastic, and burnt rubber.


----------



## tree king (Feb 20, 2014)

calicat said:


> Hellraizer hell yeah on your ATF pheno!! He mentioned this before I thought it was sheer arrogance on his part. He said if you were to put 20 different popular strains on a table and blindfolded would be buyers. The buyers would pick out the atf over the others because of the in your face smell and the feel of the nugs.


now im excited again! im transplanting my atf's tonight and flowering in about a week. my market loves stinky weed


----------



## calicat (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome Tree!!!!!


----------



## tree king (Feb 20, 2014)

i appreciate all the info on this strain caicat


----------



## calicat (Feb 20, 2014)

Yw broski anytime.


----------



## brek (Feb 20, 2014)

Appreciate all your strain info calicat! You rocketh good sir.


----------



## brek (Feb 20, 2014)

If I can stop being such a lazy tiger I have lots of pics I can put up.... The cheech wizard x IK is looking intereeeeesting.


----------



## calicat (Feb 20, 2014)

Ohhh would love to see another IK cross. Havent seen that one yet.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 21, 2014)

Damn I keep forgetting to come post these here. Dream Beaver, outdoors a week ago:













I love it when it is a 'keepers only' run. So excited I am actually finding it hard to sleep


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 21, 2014)

That is one big beaver!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 21, 2014)

brek said:


> If I can stop being such a lazy tiger I have lots of pics I can put up.... The cheech wizard x IK is looking intereeeeesting.


Perhaps if the tiger wasn't busy trolling the newbie's ......

"

The Seed Depot!

Ha. Had to."​


----------



## brek (Feb 21, 2014)

There's a part of me that still swears my last seed depot order is gonna show up someday with a note from JB like, "SORRY bro things got hectic towards the end! please accept the entire Bodhi seed catalogue I have as my apologies"

NO?


----------



## kona gold (Feb 21, 2014)

brek said:


> There's a part of me that still swears my last seed depot order is gonna show up someday with a note from JB like, "SORRY bro things got hectic towards the end! please accept the entire Bodhi seed catalogue I have as my apologies"
> 
> NO?



Your friggin' hilarious!
But just incase that happens.....bust me down a few packs!!!!


----------



## HydroChemBot (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok so I have a question from a newbie-ish grower... Bohdi said to run the GSC crosses from clone which makes sense I was wondering if I should also try to run the Niburu from clone as well because I have heard the deadly g crosses don't take well to topping and I only have one pack of beans......


----------



## brek (Feb 21, 2014)

HydroChemBot said:


> Ok so I have a question from a newbie-ish grower... Bohdi said to run the GSC crosses from clone which makes sense I was wondering if I should also try to run the Niburu from clone as well because I have heard the deadly g crosses don't take well to topping and I only have one pack of beans......


I was also told this about the strange love....Never done that in my life. I believe it was more for the possibility of inter-sex traits from the GSC. Haven't heard of the Deadly G crosses doing that. IMO the Niburu won't need it and it's not gonna be the easiest to get clones from. With strains like this I sometimes put them into a week of flower THEN take clones as they finally pop out side branches. If you got the blackberry lotus freebie we had an identical order. ha


----------



## brek (Feb 21, 2014)

kona gold said:


> Your friggin' hilarious!
> But just incase that happens.....bust me down a few packs!!!!


I promise to spread the wealth! 

LOL


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Feb 21, 2014)

calicat said:


> This is my ATF approx. 1.5 weeks out of seedling stage. Feint musky smell but is being dominated in smell emissions by a black triangle sitting next to it. The black triangle (DRRS) is smelling like burnt hair, burnt plastic, and burnt rubber.


Misread this as this plant is 1.5 weeks old and i was really about to give you a lashing for supreme Bullshitting. Since i was wrong, I will instead compliment her, Beautiful girl!


----------



## brek (Feb 21, 2014)

Fuckity fuck balls. Just took out the second ATF pheno from way back in a tetrised room. She broke out out her scrog screen in a serious ass kicking manner. THE SMELL......LORD....Christmas biscottis? serious nutmeg, cinnamon, bready smell with a pungent sour acrid background. Yeah buddy.


----------



## tree king (Feb 21, 2014)

brek said:


> Fuckity fuck balls. Just took out the second ATF pheno from way back in a tetrised room. She broke out out her scrog screen in a serious ass kicking manner. THE SMELL......LORD....Christmas biscottis? serious nutmeg, cinnamon, bready smell with a pungent sour acrid background. Yeah buddy.


yes sir! i like it lol


----------



## Bullethighway (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey guys bodhi fans
any of you grow tigers milk
had any hermie issues or herd anywhere
Of them
i give a buddy 4 seeds for his indoor deal
1 male 2 females and 1 i think is a hermie not 100%sure yet but i do believe so
2 to 3 more days will know
hopefully im wrong
so all im asking is any of you herd of any issues with it im pretty sure its a stable strain
could be he fucked stuff up i hope


----------



## kindnug (Feb 22, 2014)

That's the first strain of his I grew + every female was great.

If you've already eliminated other possibilities (plant sitting near light leak/etc.), then it's just that specific plant.
Every plant is slightly different + hermi. plants are part of nature. There is no guarantee's of pure gender in plants/beans.

I've always just culled Hermi. females + toss their clones. It's no huge deal if you chop them b4 they spread pollen.

Personally never had a herm. from Bodhi, just pure females+males. Never say Never...
Hermi are always a possibility + I've had a few from TGA/RP/DNA/Sincity, but also stable pure females in the same packs (no breeder is immune to hermi.)


----------



## Bullethighway (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks kindnug


----------



## Illbilliv (Feb 22, 2014)

If the plants run from seed hermie sometimes the clone from the same plant doesn't, just saying


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 22, 2014)

Illbilliv said:


> If the plants run from seed hermie sometimes the clone from the same plant doesn't, just saying


Very true this is why i always run it twice before culling anything! Although if it looks like shit to start
then i will save myself the trouble of 8month of my life lol


----------



## Clankie (Feb 22, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Very true this is why i always run it twice before culling anything! Although if it looks like shit to start
> then i will save myself the trouble of 8month of my life lol


I agree with this completely, I have grown several plants from the blue and og families that had issues on a first run and clean on the runs after that. 
I haven't grown things that really looked like shit (that wasn't my fault) since I started buying only from breeders who do extensive public testing. Even the loose bud phenos usually make enough kick ass hash to justify finishing. That said, plants with large internodal length but small buds are also a total turnoff for me, but I seriously try to keep _everything_ until I've smoked it. You never know what's going to be a winner, some of my nicer plants are not that pretty either on the vine or as a finished product, but have exceptional taste or effect or both.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 23, 2014)

HydroChemBot said:


> Ok so I have a question from a newbie-ish grower... Bohdi said to run the GSC crosses from clone which makes sense I was wondering if I should also try to run the Niburu from clone as well because I have heard the deadly g crosses don't take well to topping and I only have one pack of beans......


Haha Hi HCB  Bodhi mentioned that for example Dank Zappa should take very well to topping. So far by looks only Dank Sinatra I would not top at all. Some of the Deadly G crosses have strong ramial branches, so I would say topping depends on the plant but most if them look like they will reward you with nice bushes.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 23, 2014)

Clankie said:


> I agree with this completely, I have grown several plants from the blue and og families that had issues on a first run and clean on the runs after that.
> I haven't grown things that really looked like shit (that wasn't my fault) since I started buying only from breeders who do extensive public testing. Even the loose bud phenos usually make enough kick ass hash to justify finishing. That said, plants with large internodal length but small buds are also a total turnoff for me, but I seriously try to keep _everything_ until I've smoked it. You never know what's going to be a winner, some of my nicer plants are not that pretty either on the vine or as a finished product, but have exceptional taste or effect or both.


That's like growing Soma gear. Such tiny buds and few of them, then you smoke it and stop caring how little it was. Clones always yield better on these types, by a mile.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 23, 2014)

APPALACHIAN THUNDERFUCK
#3 aka (the dirty sock)


----------



## calicat (Feb 23, 2014)

Sexyyyyy HR ty for showing that!!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 23, 2014)

I want one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> That's like growing Soma gear. Such tiny buds and few of them, then you smoke it and stop caring how little it was. Clones always yield better on these types, by a mile.


As I have a Somango almost @ week 3 12/12, please expand on your Soma take. Have you ran a lot, or is this a concensus of reads - I haven't seen much. The Somango is stout, not a lot of stretch so far, but muscular branches that look like they're preparing to support some monster buds....seriously.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks hellraiser. Looking good. Have the branches remained somewhat pliable? Or are they stiff. I'm going to train on a vert screen.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 23, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Thanks hellraiser. Looking good. Have the branches remained somewhat pliable? Or are they stiff. I'm going to train on a vert screen.


There very strong but they dont break or fold they just bend so a sceen would work very well


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 23, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> There very strong but they dont break or fold they just bend so a sceen would work very well


I'll trade you 1 reveg'd BO, and a stick of kief gum for 1 dirty sock.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 23, 2014)

Haha to funny! 

Im working the BO down to just one! Got to make room for the redeyejedi project


----------



## heelzballer (Feb 23, 2014)

I was really excited about trying Soma gear and was disappointed as well. Bought three lavender seeds, one didn't germ, and the other two grew so poorly I culled them (which I never do)...Wrote Soma about my disappointment and never got a response...I was stoked on growing that lavender for my personal, even though I knew it wasn't a good yielder.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 23, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> As I have a Somango almost @ week 3 12/12, please expand on your Soma take. Have you ran a lot, or is this a concensus of reads - I haven't seen much. The Somango is stout, not a lot of stretch so far, but muscular branches that look like they're preparing to support some monster buds....seriously.


I have run both Somango and NYCD. The latter for many years, and it is still one of my favourites. Somango is also spectacular. But yeah don't expect them to blow you out the water yield wise first run. They get leggy and sparse, buds are not exactly massive. More like perfect hard little pine cones than spears. Clones really kick ass though. I got some really intense little bushes from clone, same quality bud as the from seed plants but the stretch was tamed a LOT, shorter space between nodes, fatter but uglier buds, less 'perfect' and more knobbly. But the smoke is worth absolutely any niggle one could possibly have. SPECTACULAR. And both of them fade into really awesome displays of purples, oranges, yellows and neon greens. 

FANTASTIC reefer. Just keep some clones. I promise you will keep it around for a long time. 

This was some Diesel from a good while back


----------



## brek (Feb 23, 2014)

Alright. I was gonna snowboard today but it's way too windy. SO I have nothing better to do than upload some pictoids. I have a big cup of coffee and a pile of Goji Lights in front of me. Today I have THE EYE OF THE TIGER. grrr.

Goji Lights #3- smells like watermelon candies.

This is the christmas biscotti pheno of the ATF. It was tied down like crazy and literally broke it's screen off to bust loose

Lucky Charms first run from clone. this was day 35. Gonna be a beast.

Goji Lights #4- Smells like grape cedar planks.

So these are the Kudras I was talking about. Beastlies. A lot of male pre flowers though. More like DUDRAS.

In contrast here are 2 of the Blueberry Indica x Deadly G. Same age holding steady at about 8 inches. lol

GojiLights #1

Shake those Tiger Testes, Shake Those Tiger Tittays! (Trumpet solo)


----------



## HydroChemBot (Feb 23, 2014)

brek said:


> I was also told this about the strange love....Never done that in my life. I believe it was more for the possibility of inter-sex traits from the GSC. Haven't heard of the Deadly G crosses doing that. IMO the Niburu won't need it and it's not gonna be the easiest to get clones from. With strains like this I sometimes put them into a week of flower THEN take clones as they finally pop out side branches. If you got the blackberry lotus freebie we had an identical order. ha



Ha ha yeah I did get the blackberry lotus freebies but also the silver lotus!.! I really liked all that rare stuff HL had I am really gonna miss them...


----------



## HGK420 (Feb 23, 2014)

brek said:


> Alright. I was gonna snowboard today but it's way too windy. SO I have nothing better to do than upload some pictoids. I have a big cup of coffee and a pile of Goji Lights in front of me. Today I have THE EYE OF THE TIGER. grrr.
> 
> Shake those Tiger Testes, Shake Those Tiger Tittays! (Trumpet solo)


Very nice breK!

did you ever get your NL#5? clanky did you? mine showed up a couple days ago! sat in chicago for over a week. i was terrified but they made it!


----------



## Clankie (Feb 23, 2014)

HGK420 said:


> Very nice breK!
> 
> did you ever get your NL#5? clanky did you? mine showed up a couple days ago! sat in chicago for over a week. i was terrified but they made it!


i paid via mail so mine were just recently shipped. i dont expect problems, though. 
how many beans were in the pack?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 23, 2014)

brek said:


> Alright. I was gonna snowboard today but it's way too windy. SO I have nothing better to do than upload some pictoids. I have a big cup of coffee and a pile of Goji Lights in front of me. Today I have THE EYE OF THE TIGER. grrr.
> 
> Goji Lights #3- smells like watermelon candies.
> View attachment 3003676
> ...


Rooooowr....


----------



## HGK420 (Feb 24, 2014)

Clankie said:


> i paid via mail so mine were just recently shipped. i dont expect problems, though.
> how many beans were in the pack?


15. you will get them no doubt. no way it could fail. i got black willie freebies too? by reeferman?


----------



## Clankie (Feb 24, 2014)

HGK420 said:


> 15. you will get them no doubt. no way it could fail. i got black willie freebies too? by reeferman?


seedsman's stealth is in fact more clever than most. the freebies on my order were just the fem jack herers and the sleeskunks, so i'll have to find out if there were extra freebs when it gets here. stoked on 15 beans, i'm running them all to look for a breeding male in addition to some high performance indoor indica ladies.


----------



## kindnug (Feb 24, 2014)

Seedsman is the bank I use for Bodhi, they don't sell out as fast...

I'm curious if I should give away my OGkush fem freebies or if they're worth growing.

I've seen a couple great females of Sleeskunk from their freebies! High yield of citric hash flavors.


----------



## HGK420 (Feb 24, 2014)

Clankie said:


> seedsman's stealth is in fact more clever than most. the freebies on my order were just the fem jack herers and the sleeskunks, so i'll have to find out if there were extra freebs when it gets here. stoked on 15 beans, i'm running them all to look for a breeding male in addition to some high performance indoor indica ladies.


o seedsman very nice. mine came from the zon. they should still be the same tho probably right?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 24, 2014)

Clankie said:


> seedsman's stealth is in fact more clever than most. the freebies on my order were just the fem jack herers and the sleeskunks, so i'll have to find out if there were extra freebs when it gets here. stoked on 15 beans, i'm running them all to look for a breeding male in addition to some high performance indoor indica ladies.


Seed banks can learn a few lessons from breeders. All the testers I have gotten in my life were packed bomb-proof. Some REALLY clever ways and no way a bean can get harmed. Such a small detail so many people get so very wrong.


----------



## Clankie (Feb 24, 2014)

HGK420 said:


> o seedsman very nice. mine came from the zon. they should still be the same tho probably right?


They listed it as 15, I just thought it seemed a little odd, because all of b's packs are usually 11, and maybe one or two extra; it makes sense that they would be bigger given that its an open pollination, so there's more of a chance to find the pheno suited to your growing style.


----------



## heelzballer (Feb 24, 2014)

Those lucky charms pics look real nice, I saw superstitious is back in stock at the tude...can't find any grow reports on it...thoughts, experiences?


----------



## calicat (Feb 24, 2014)

Awesome pictures Brek ty for posting those.


----------



## calicat (Feb 24, 2014)

heelzballer said:


> Those lucky charms pics look real nice, I saw superstitious is back in stock at the tude...can't find any grow reports on it...thoughts, experiences?


Cloning average time for me so far has been 6 days. I have yet to run a fully vegged plant. I am just analyzing its tendencies prior to a run. So far my my phenotype is a rare snow lotus blockhead expression where the stems are naturally purple. Even tested it with almost overloading cal mag because a brilliant grower on Breedbay thought outside the box by the name Kaptain. In the past he said he thought he got a rare expression but ended up not obtaining it after good doses of calmag. It was in fact a mg deficiency. Im not sure if the Stevie Wonder is a cubed creation though. I'll have to ask Bodhi in the future. On the mother side what is expressing is the classic powdered Country Time lemonade smell from E-32 Trainwreck. I let my sexed clones go and only one other trait was expressed a metallic sheen to the crystalline formation of the flowers which is a Sensi Star trait. The flowers I obtained from the intial sexed clones have the appearance of blockhead. In mine could not say at this time what is the influence of the blueberry or pre-92 bubba kush if any. The overall structure has really strong side branches able to support heavy flowers. Rhizophere growth is pretty pronounced so if you are going to have long vegetation periods better have large pots more than 5 gallons if doing soil. Responds excellent to topping and i'll know if it does well with multi topping. Im sending some clones to have my future son in law run outdoor this year. Might wanna hit up Tonight I know he has done a vegged plant or two of Superstitious and Bigdog. Hope that helps.


----------



## heelzballer (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the response calicat...Didn't know SS, had pre-92 bubba kush in it...I did know there was blueberry but nice to know it doesn't cause finicky nute expression. a little confused regarding calmag so kaptain determined he didn't use enough cal mag and that is what caused def? Was it a good yielder, my critical sensi star from delicious seeds is solid. Thanks


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 24, 2014)

calicat said:


> Cloning average time for me so far has been 6 days. I have yet to run a fully vegged plant. I am just analyzing its tendencies prior to a run. So far my my phenotype is a rare snow lotus blockhead expression where the stems are naturally purple. Even tested it with almost overloading cal mag because a brilliant grower on Breedbay thought outside the box by the name Kaptain. In the past he said he thought he got a rare expression but ended up not obtaining it after good doses of calmag. It was in fact a mg deficiency. Im not sure if the Stevie Wonder is a cubed creation though. I'll have to ask Bodhi in the future. On the mother side what is expressing is the classic powdered Country Time lemonade smell from E-32 Trainwreck. I let my sexed clones go and only one other trait was expressed a metallic sheen to the crystalline formation of the flowers which is a Sensi Star trait. The flowers I obtained from the intial sexed clones have the appearance of blockhead. In mine could not say at this time what is the influence of the blueberry or pre-92 bubba kush if any. The overall structure has really strong side branches able to support heavy flowers. Rhizophere growth is pretty pronounced so if you are going to have long vegetation periods better have large pots more than 5 gallons if doing soil. Responds excellent to topping and i'll know if it does well with multi topping. Im sending some clones to have my future son in law run outdoor this year. Might wanna hit up Tonight I know he has done a vegged plant or two of Superstitious and Bigdog. Hope that helps.


Kap is a legend  One of the most interested and passionate people on the web, always there with an encouraging word and solid advice he can always get across in the most practical manner. Good company indeed.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Feb 25, 2014)

So no Bodhi in the tude B-day promo this yr. Any new word on the buy 2 get a pack that might happen there in march?


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 25, 2014)

those freebies are leftovers from promos past...


----------



## calicat (Feb 25, 2014)

heelzballer said:


> Thanks for the response calicat...Didn't know SS, had pre-92 bubba kush in it...I did know there was blueberry but nice to know it doesn't cause finicky nute expression. a little confused regarding calmag so kaptain determined he didn't use enough cal mag and that is what caused def? Was it a good yielder, my critical sensi star from delicious seeds is solid. Thanks


Yw anytime typically he uses original bubba kush which is pre 92. I could not tell you honestly for I have only seen one phenotype. What I inferred after kapt mentioning it several times was don't get a boner if you think you got a purple expression off the snow lotus because it could be a mg deficiency. Based on my phenotype it has the arms, it has the root mass, now if I can keep it healthy and create the surface area then yes it will be a yielder. Love that strain and company.



Mad Hamish said:


> Kap is a legend  One of the most interested and passionate people on the web, always there with an encouraging word and solid advice he can always get across in the most practical manner. Good company indeed.


Totally agree. I like the quality of his that he is not a yes man. I have too many of those in real life. I like how he challenges you and if he is wrong he is not ashamed to admit to it.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 25, 2014)

heelzballer said:


> Thanks for the response calicat...Didn't know SS, had pre-92 bubba kush in it...I did know there was blueberry but nice to know it doesn't cause finicky nute expression. a little confused regarding calmag so kaptain determined he didn't use enough cal mag and that is what caused def? Was it a good yielder, my critical sensi star from delicious seeds is solid. Thanks


Hello, I have 4 different Superstious, I have grown to smoke them at least once, with a couple ones twice. 

So this is what I have to say about her. At first, she didn't rock my world as other Bodhi strains have. I'm a fan, and really love both of the Sunshine Daydream girls I have, as well as my Blueberry Hill and Goji. But with a recent revisit to a couple of the samples I've been long curing, I have to eat my words to a degree.

From a growing perspective: Almost perfect uniformity. They have minimal stretch, and finish just about the same time, and have similar structure. Basically with the exception of one (having a more bluish ting, in her fan leaves), one could easily mislabel a clone, and mistake one for another. They girls are pretty quick, flowering around 9-10 weeks. I topped the plants, but actually this go around, I'm growing them as poles, none of these girls are chunky nug, but more resin covered calyxs leaves.

(Note, I don't think I gave these girls justice. Other plants were taller in the garden and I waited awhile to pop them up. Since then I've upgraded lights and have vegged them longer. I've also decided to flower all 4 at the same time, and make sure I've save enough to test against one another together).

Also with every plant I've become a better grower. I had no nutritional issues with any of the four. In fact, they were not over nutrients sensitive or get deficiencies. Not cal/mag needy. 

So from a yield perspective, it wasn't very high for bodhi, but again, see my above note. 

I generally cure for a minimum of three weeks, and everyone I gave this to enjoyed it. Out of my Bodhi strains, most love Sunshine or Blueberry. One Superstious did stand out, and had a stronger effect but again, I didn't test them all at once. Something I and others noticed. I'm actually pleasantly stoned right now off of my possible favorite. All are a great day time smoke. Not overly sedative, but relaxing in nature. Doesn't leave you feeling burned out, and doesn't put you to sleep. I personally have an affinity for pain killing, sedative, sleepy strains. Superstious is not that, but she is great for what she is. Has a lovely lemon odor, not like an OG kush, but a soft citrus bouquet. Honestly, my initial judgement was based more on a personal preference, and not for what the strain is. Overall, I will be keeping her in my line up.


----------



## heelzballer (Feb 26, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Hello, I have 4 different Superstious, I have grown to smoke them at least once, with a couple ones twice.
> 
> So this is what I have to say about her. At first, she didn't rock my world as other Bodhi strains have. I'm a fan, and really love both of the Sunshine Daydream girls I have, as well as my Blueberry Hill and Goji. But with a recent revisit to a couple of the samples I've been long curing, I have to eat my words to a degree.
> 
> ...


Awesome write up about SS...Like I mentioned earlier I happened upon a killer metallic pheno critical sensi star from delicious, and like the sensi star genetics...plus pre-92 bubba in there and some blueberry expression too...yesss...Got three Sunshine daydreams that have vegged for about 2 months, all topped early and responded well, just waiting on them to show their sex...They are taking awhile to show darn it...females only for me, but cloned all three and all three have VERY similar structure...good genetics!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's an update on the new Bodhi run @ 3 wks veg under 2 150 watt CFLs, just before moving the bucket on the right to the main bloom room [ harvested C-99, Lemon OG, and mystery WW].

All of these are the same age: [L] is two Blueberry Hill...in a blue bucket, of course, [c] is a SSDD and a Blood Orange, [[r] also SSDD and Blood Orange. I'd intended on keeping the strains together, but the two on the right just exploded almost right out of the bean, and have been far ahead from the get go. Probably males.....but they sure are pretty boys if they are.


----------



## brek (Feb 26, 2014)

Day 47: The ATF may be the frostiest strain I've ever run. 

That is all.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 26, 2014)

brek said:


> Day 47: The ATF may be the frostiest strain I've ever run.
> 
> That is all.


Mine is a frost monster  also looks to have been done at around 55days but im taking it with all the rest 
at 65days.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 26, 2014)

Anybody run the freebie pinequeen x snow lotus?


----------



## calicat (Feb 27, 2014)

Is Alibongo a legit site to order from HR? Because they have those freebies there while supplies last.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 27, 2014)

I use Alibongo all the time.

Spot on guys and great coms if you have questions. I assume they'd be as quick to reply if shit didnt arrive. Mine always has..


----------



## calicat (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice to know welsh never pulled the trigger with them ty.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 27, 2014)

No worries man, I am in UK, but I know of folk on the farm who ordered to US with no qualms.


----------



## brek (Feb 27, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Anybody run the freebie pinequeen x snow lotus?


yes and i love it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 27, 2014)

brek said:


> yes and i love it.


Sweet brek


@calicat i have never used them before so i got no clue brotha


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Feb 27, 2014)

Anyone know where a brother can find some blueberry hill beans, i barely missed the promo at seedsman, after having my initial order not go through and when it did the promo was over, sOOO, is it at all possible to find these beans, should i contact bodhi on BB?


----------



## Farmguy (Feb 27, 2014)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> Anyone know where a brother can find some blueberry hill beans, i barely missed the promo at seedsman, after having my initial order not go through and when it did the promo was over, sOOO, is it at all possible to find these beans, should i contact bodhi on BB?


Idk where to get blueberry hill but I do have several silver lotus packs if anyone has interest pm me...FG


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 27, 2014)

Listen guys/girls please keep a distance from HN shits wack and bodhi would never condone the prices
or the shady shit going on with those guys. Please be safe


----------



## brek (Feb 27, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Listen guys/girls please keep a distance from HN shits wack and bodhi would never condone the prices
> or the shady shit going on with those guys. Please be safe


100% right on bro. Here's my next question. It's a FACT Jay or HN has HUNDREDS of bodhi packs that have not been sold. Is B gonna get fucked over by them also? Where will all those packs end up etc....

This kind of thing makes me sick to my stomach.

WHAT IF "Jay" and "JB" were the same person??? Snack on that one.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 27, 2014)

brek said:


> 100% right on bro. Here's my next question. It's a FACT Jay or HN has HUNDREDS of bodhi packs that have not been sold. Is B gonna get fucked over by them also? Where will all those packs end up etc....
> 
> This kind of thing makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> WHAT IF "Jay" and "JB" were the same person??? Snack on that one.


There not the same cat! Bodhi knows jay very well and im sure when B gets back he will get his shit!

i think something happened and jay or somebody is trying to check out and fast!


----------



## stak (Feb 27, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Listen guys/girls please keep a distance from HN shits wack and bodhi would never condone the prices
> or the shady shit going on with those guys. Please be safe


Daaaaaamn! $900 a pack? Wow!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 27, 2014)

stak said:


> Daaaaaamn! $900 a pack? Wow!


I have zero sympathy for a rip off artist. The price of a single seed is above what a mine worker gets out of a months work after expenses. Chew on that. This is disgusting to an absolute sickening level. It is like big pharma charging your life savings to treat you for cancer. Putting medicine out of the reach of those that need it is something governments have done very well, we don't need plastic make believe gurus in the canna biz. Talk about taking the piss.


----------



## brek (Feb 28, 2014)

Damn. 8 out of 10 Kudra x purple nl5 were male! Should be renamed to "Dude-ra". And the 2 females I was POSITIVE were guys. hmmmmmm.

On another lame note the Deadly G x Blueberry Indica were 6 of 8 males! Worst ratio I've ever had EVER. I suppose my time was due though. My ratios have almost ALWAYS been the exact opposite. The Goji Lights testers I did were 9 of 10 females so go figure. 

Still. Just threw out a giant trash bag of chopped males and it hurts the heart! ha.


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Feb 28, 2014)

stak said:


> Daaaaaamn! $900 a pack? Wow!


So drunken unicorn and Sunshine3 are 900$ That is fucking retarded... So what about the 80$ packs? Are they sold out or something, why not just pick one of the 30 strains that costs nearly 1000% less.? please correct me if im just missing something here. Im going to order one or more if these guys are legit and have seeds as thats alot of bodhi gear i havent seen in the banks yet. Not being argumentative just curious.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 28, 2014)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> So drunken unicorn and Sunshine3 are 900$ That is fucking retarded... So what about the 80$ packs? Are they sold out or something, why not just pick one of the 30 strains that costs nearly 1000% less.? please correct me if im just missing something here. Im going to order one or more if these guys are legit and have seeds as thats alot of bodhi gear i havent seen in the banks yet. Not being argumentative just curious.


In no way should you order from them lol pre/warned


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 28, 2014)

brek said:


> Damn. 8 out of 10 Kudra x purple nl5 were male! Should be renamed to "Dude-ra". And the 2 females I was POSITIVE were guys. hmmmmmm.
> 
> On another lame note the Deadly G x Blueberry Indica were 6 of 8 males! Worst ratio I've ever had EVER. I suppose my time was due though. My ratios have almost ALWAYS been the exact opposite. The Goji Lights testers I did were 9 of 10 females so go figure.
> 
> Still. Just threw out a giant trash bag of chopped males and it hurts the heart! ha.



I just pulled 2 purple fantacy testers and im suspect of 3 more... Red eye jedi looks like a winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Feb 28, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> In no way should you order from them lol pre/warned


Pls elaborate on this, Whats the deal with them right now? They have been solid and then... or they have been sheisters the whole time?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 28, 2014)

starcraftguy1988 said:


> Pls elaborate on this, Whats the deal with them right now? They have been solid and then... or they have been sheisters the whole time?


This is the info your looking for
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/797557-hn-not-updating.html


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ohh fuck, dodged a bullet
Thanks again!


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 28, 2014)

stak said:


> Daaaaaamn! $900 a pack? Wow!


I couldn't believe it till I saw it! Seems like someone's taking advantage of B. If B wanted to have beans go for that much (which they wouldn't) he'd auction them off as in the past. 

I hope B wouldn't be down with this kind of shady shit. I can't imagine he gave his blessing on that. Glad I didn't patronize that place of business. Wanted some of those beans, but I'm sure I'll get more chances.


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Feb 28, 2014)

How on earth did HN end up with all of those tasty packs tho??? why arent they anywhere else?


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 28, 2014)

Bodhi trusted them, as they had a good thing going for a while, and it gave many people in the states solid access to his genetics. Money/greed can make people do shitty things though, and it seems either Jay got busted or is just being greedy. Promising of genetics through pre-orders and then denying everyone while you mark them up 1100% on your own website is in poor taste if nothing else. I wonder if he just used the preorder $$ to fund his limited GGG/bodhi restock and then decided turn around and mark it up when he realized there was such demand for it.


----------



## DustyNugs (Feb 28, 2014)

Not sure if anyone cares, but Attitude restocked a few Bodhi strains that have been out for a while. Most notably Road Kill Unicorn which I can't find anywhere else. Also AppTF, Blood Orange, Goji OG. Really hope all those RKU packs don't disappear before next Friday, perfect reason to join in on the Birthday bash.


----------



## Bullethighway (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey guys mostly pointing this question
to the more experieced folks
tigers milk i give my buddy and super snow lotus
Indoor deal anyhow
Tigers milk 1 male 2 females
1 hermie / ssl females both seeds i give him
Plants were put trough hell
any how have black widow male f2
Im thinking use this male to cross to the tigers milk put them genes in the mix
i know im gonna use b/w male on ssl females
I dont wanna use tigers milk male because of the hermie i found
tell me what you think


----------



## brek (Feb 28, 2014)

Bullethighway said:


> Hey guys mostly pointing this question
> to the more experieced folks
> tigers milk i give my buddy and super snow lotus
> Indoor deal anyhow
> ...


Could possibly be that they were put through hell? Or maybe just an unlucky seed. IMO no breeder is immune to possible hermies. I've run a lot of B gear and have yet to have a herm. YET. lol. Sounds like it would be a nice cross


----------



## Bullethighway (Feb 28, 2014)

brek said:


> Could possibly be that they were put through hell? Or maybe just an unlucky seed. IMO no breeder is immune to possible hermies. I've run a lot of B gear and have yet to have a herm. YET. lol. Sounds like it would be a nice cross


I wouldnt be so concerned bout it but there were other plants very stable had for years
they took the stress no hermies
im not knocking it or nothing to that nature
if run properly they probaly would be fine
i was just thinking use male b/w that i know is stable 
Scared use the tm male that eventually it'll hermie again outdoor. When I'm. Not there to get it
or maybe i shouldnt breed it at all
I dont know just wanted see what y'all think


----------



## littlegiant (Feb 28, 2014)

If Bohdi does do that buy 2 get 1 free,i will just wait till march. I will skip the b-day promo as i have way too many fem seeds.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks like attitude restocked a couple of strains. Maybe the precursor to the b2g1??


----------



## Clankie (Feb 28, 2014)

brek said:


> Could possibly be that they were put through hell? Or maybe just an unlucky seed. IMO no breeder is immune to possible hermies. I've run a lot of B gear and have yet to have a herm. YET. lol. Sounds like it would be a nice cross


I've seen very few nanners on a few of b's strains, mostly in the seed runs of og and chem d crosses, but I have never had any doubt that it was my fault, usually as a result of overfeeding (I flower multiple strains at once from one rez and some are pretty hungry, however as I do coco dtw my ppm is usually low enough that its just a matter of periodically flushing out the containers more often on some than others) or light schedule interruptions. I've never seen a genuine intersex plant (non-stress induced, full male reproductive organ production) from any of my B gear, as I have with oh say Cali Connection, and all but the most finicky of plants run clean in their clone runs.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 1, 2014)

brek said:


> Damn. 8 out of 10 Kudra x purple nl5 were male! Should be renamed to "Dude-ra". And the 2 females I was POSITIVE were guys. hmmmmmm.
> 
> On another lame note the Deadly G x Blueberry Indica were 6 of 8 males! Worst ratio I've ever had EVER. I suppose my time was due though. My ratios have almost ALWAYS been the exact opposite. The Goji Lights testers I did were 9 of 10 females so go figure.
> 
> Still. Just threw out a giant trash bag of chopped males and it hurts the heart! ha.


Brek, I have noticed I, our little organic circle that the last 3 months were sausage central. Two girls a pack or even just one. I have 5 females out of a 3 pack run. Just before then we were all getting girls. I got 10/10 ladies in the DB. 

Anybody else notice more boys than usual?... And I mean with ALL gear not Bodhi alone.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 1, 2014)

Say what you want about the Mug Shop, but they are still in biz and still kicking where others have fallen out of the game. If only they would improve their packaging, sigh...


Brokeoldbloke said:


> Looks like attitude restocked a couple of strains. Maybe the precursor to the b2g1??


----------



## HGK420 (Mar 1, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Brek, I have noticed I, our little organic circle that the last 3 months were sausage central. Two girls a pack or even just one. I have 5 females out of a 3 pack run. Just before then we were all getting girls. I got 10/10 ladies in the DB.
> 
> Anybody else notice more boys than usual?... And I mean with ALL gear not Bodhi alone.


everyone start doing anything new? adding more N? less? anything new really?


----------



## Adrosmokin (Mar 1, 2014)

HGK420 said:


> everyone start doing anything new? adding more N? less? anything new really?


I feel like I had more ladies popping last year. Out of the last 10 regs I planted, got 8 males I believe.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Mar 1, 2014)

Anyone grown some of the Kush crosses? Pure Vida, Greedo's Stash, Golden Triangle etc. How are they? Also, anyone know when some IK crosses will drop?


----------



## Clankie (Mar 1, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Anyone grown some of the Kush crosses? Pure Vida, Greedo's Stash, Golden Triangle etc. How are they? Also, anyone know when some IK crosses will drop?


b's tk crosses are where its at. the triangle cut outcrosses exceptionally well. still waiting for the IK crosses to show up somewhere other than hn. hope he sends in to s33dsman soon....


----------



## kindnug (Mar 1, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Anyone grown some of the Kush crosses? Pure Vida, Greedo's Stash, Golden Triangle etc. How are they? Also, anyone know when some IK crosses will drop?


Got 4/5 sprouts of my GoldTK, still babies.
The 1 that didn't come up >did germ, but the bean had a flat side + came out of the shell in 2 pieces (root seperated from cotelydons)
It was the only odd looking bean so I'm sure the other 6 will germ fine.

I've got Satsuma for the future...They are huge beans with insane striping!


----------



## kindnug (Mar 1, 2014)

Clankie said:


> b's tk crosses are where its at. the triangle cut outcrosses exceptionally well. still waiting for the IK crosses to show up somewhere other than hn. hope he sends in to s33dsman soon....


Agreed, s33dsman is my new favorite Bodhi drop zone!

I want IK + deadly G crosses myself, but wish they'd drop @ beansman...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 1, 2014)

View attachment 3009726

My revegged Goji 4 weeks into flower. She is gonna start packing that weight on REAL SOON.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 1, 2014)

Clankie said:


> b's tk crosses are where its at. the triangle cut outcrosses exceptionally well. still waiting for the IK crosses to show up somewhere other than hn. hope he sends in to s33dsman soon....


This makes me happy!!! I'm sexing a pack of GT now! Thanks.


----------



## brek (Mar 1, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Brek, I have noticed I, our little organic circle that the last 3 months were sausage central. Two girls a pack or even just one. I have 5 females out of a 3 pack run. Just before then we were all getting girls. I got 10/10 ladies in the DB.
> 
> Anybody else notice more boys than usual?... And I mean with ALL gear not Bodhi alone.


Strange indeed mad! I just did the tally and 12 of 18 were DUDES! 2 Ladies outta the whole Kudra x NL5 pack! In a WAY I'm almost thankful. Last run the Goji Lights were 9 of 10 females and every single seed I pooped was a girl! Didn't expect it and ended up a bit overcrowded.... Also with B's packs I have so much trouble picking a winner (multiple keepers a pack usually) and end up with 3 phenos of something. This way my choice is made for me. 

edit: I know it says pooped. But i'm gonna leave it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 1, 2014)

HGK420 said:


> everyone start doing anything new? adding more N? less? anything new really?


Nope, just strange co-incidence... Even Brek who I hardly know had the same experience, first a heap of girls then a heap of boys. Odd thing to be a pattern, but a pattern it is.


----------



## brek (Mar 1, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Nope, just strange co-incidence... Even Brek who I hardly know had the same experience, first a heap of girls then a heap of boys. Odd thing to be a pattern, but a pattern it is.


Agree, same exact conditions that produced "hella bitches".


----------



## Farmguy (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey brek, how was the goji lights I remember you saying grape cedar planks or something for the smell description did it carry through the smoke? Have two pks of these curious...thanks FG


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 1, 2014)

Drowning a few goji og and nibiru


----------



## brek (Mar 1, 2014)

Farmguy said:


> Hey brek, how was the goji lights I remember you saying grape cedar planks or something for the smell description did it carry through the smoke? Have two pks of these curious...thanks FG


Had a few phenos. In the smoke I got grape, woody, spicy floral and one pheno was pure watermelon taste. Running the first time from clone now and they are KILLING it.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 1, 2014)

I like it when there is some variety to pick from!
Sounds like some delicious flavors...


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 1, 2014)

So wheres the best place to get Bodhi seeds.. Would seedsman offline be good? I'vee been looking for places that have them.


----------



## calicat (Mar 2, 2014)

Atm snow it would be beadsman for swift service and sound shipping methods. Bodhi mentioned months ago that's the primary hub abroad and the other seedbanks get supplied by them.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 2, 2014)

brek said:


> one pheno was pure watermelon taste. Running the first time from clone now and they are KILLING it.


Ehrmegherd, WATERMELON yum yum yum. Never had that come out in herb before. Wish I was close enough to twist your arm for a clone I would trade any of my keepers. Almost all my keeper mums are fruity with a few spicy flavors I really enjoy too. Watermelon will just blow my mind I know it. Need to get my hands on a few packs and dig for that one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 2, 2014)

calicat said:


> Atm snow it would be beadsman for swift service and sound shipping methods. Bodhi mentioned months ago that's the primary hub abroad and the other seedbanks get supplied by them.


I'd add to that - if you're like me, and don't have space to run full packs of 11, but would still like to sample some strains, The Single Se-ed Center is a great option. 4 for 4 w/ them, getting 3 ea of Ancient OG, Jabba's Stash, Solo's stash, and Satsuma.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 2, 2014)

That's cool, I didn't know they sold Bodhi beans like that!

I run 5-6 @ a time + I like some selection (male odds also)

I prefer whole packs, but I see why it's a good idea> you can buy more strains for similar price of a pk.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 2, 2014)

thanks calicat never heard of beadsman. is the seedsman site reputable?


----------



## kindnug (Mar 2, 2014)

I've used them once so far + I was impressed.
I ate my stealth, yummy stuff.

I'll be using them again in the future after a fresh drop.


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Mar 2, 2014)

BEst way to store my bodhi gear while im dialing in a new area, lights etc... Or store any seed for that matter, i just leave them in their packaging and throw them in one of my sift boxes... probably not the best solution.
And I briefly looked up Beadsman, is it possible we were referencing seedsman??? idk, pls clarify here


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes please clarification on the beadsman. I googled them and could not find what you were talking about calicat, did you mean seedsman?


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes beads man is seedsman.

Site is awesome stealth, honestly perfect is all I can say. Leagues ahead of mug shop. Very fast and great customer service in the event you need it.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks tonightyou.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 2, 2014)

Always my friends. All the nicknames throw me off too. Plus some people act like these places are some secret, which they obviously are not.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 2, 2014)

It's been around 10 years...
Since when has any seedbank been a secret?

the word seed brought up links in the past, which is why I'm used to using beadsman as a nickname.

I see that isn't the case anymore, so maybe I should use the real name (avoid confusion + false accusations)


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 2, 2014)

kindnug said:


> It's been around 10 years...
> Since when has any seedbank been a secret?
> 
> the word seed brought up links in the past, which is why I'm used to using beadsman as a nickname.
> ...


No I hear ya, its just some people act like they are the only ones with links to good banks is all. Generally the nicknames seem to be used to avoid linking based on name for adverts. I don't have any advertisement on any of my networks/devices, but I've seen the horror of adverts on many sites. 

I've had to ask myself is all, so I try to point people in the right direction if I can.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 2, 2014)

just put in an order for white lotus, goji og, and sunshine day dream for its description with pain relief and nerve pain, which i have alot of. Have yet to run anything from Bodhi so ive been curious after seeing others growing them out. looking forward to it.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 2, 2014)

So you will get one of the last 3 pk. they have of goji!

I haven't gotten goji because bodhi is working that line, so we should see crosses in the future.
I'm interested in Satsuma, not much reports on it. I think Greendot labs is the only 1


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 2, 2014)

I asked this here a while back and it was never responded to....but my curiosity cannot let me not ask again. I keep hearing that Bodhi is on a strain hunting trip in China. Can anyone relay how a non Chinese national gets into the communist regime for pot hunting - and...let back out?


----------



## HazeHeaven (Mar 2, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> just put in an order for white lotus, goji og, and sunshine day dream for its description with pain relief and nerve pain, which i have alot of. Have yet to run anything from Bodhi so ive been curious after seeing others growing them out. looking forward to it.


I have a lot of neck and shoulder pain and I like the Sunshine Daydream a lot. Very relaxing for relieving pain and very potent. Mighty fine indica with a enough of a mind high thrown in that you stay engaged in things. Like 80/20 Ind/Sat. The effects last about 2.5 hrs at full strength before it lets you down slowly. Bag appeal is off the charts. Extremely frosty, dense, and sticky - looks so royal you almost don't want to smoke (or in my case vape) it. I got 2/2 females and I know there are more phenos in there that _could_ be even better than the two I ended up with. Pheno 1 smelled/tasted like Buttered Blueberry muffins and Pheno 2 had more of a chem aroma/taste. There's a reason SSDD is usually one of the first of Bodhi's regular offerings to sell out after a drop.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 2, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I asked this here a while back and it was never responded to....but my curiosity cannot let me not ask again. I keep hearing that Bodhi is on a strain hunting trip in China. Can anyone relay how a non Chinese national gets into the communist regime for pot hunting - and...let back out?


I'm curious too, but I doubt China would know he is there for that...
I guess he would probably have some1 local+trusted to get him around safely

Just like when you go to jamaica...or most other foreign places


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 2, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I asked this here a while back and it was never responded to....but my curiosity cannot let me not ask again. I keep hearing that Bodhi is on a strain hunting trip in China. Can anyone relay how a non Chinese national gets into the communist regime for pot hunting - and...let back out?


he went on "vacation". It's not like he told them. Send the beans back via post. He mentioned deleting a bunch of pictures out of paranoia prior to leaving. And China is communist in name only.


----------



## berad4guvna (Mar 3, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Drowning a few goji og and nibiru


Hey, hellraizer! were did grab your nibiru? I hear HN is a bust!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 3, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I asked this here a while back and it was never responded to....but my curiosity cannot let me not ask again. I keep hearing that Bodhi is on a strain hunting trip in china. Can anyone relay how a non Chinese national gets into the communist regime for pot hunting - and...let back out?


People go on holiday to china all the time man. A mate of mine's folks returned recently after a few weeks. EEEPPPIIIICCCC pictures. The mountains are UNREAL. The lakes also. It is a beautiful place. Strange food like pickled eggs and so, but if you want to go to china no problem.

It is TIBET that you cannot get into. And don't even get me started on that topic. Fuck china. I refuse to even use a capital letter in the country's name. What kind of human attacks a bunch of BUDDHISTS? I mean WTF. Tibet is TINY. They are HUGE. Did they REALLY need that little patch of mountain?! NO. I guess some people feel very threatened by non-violence.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 3, 2014)

AAAAAAND on a totally different note. Dropped the Clusterfunk Remix (I call it ChemmyG lol lol lol) in the shot glass last night late, when I got up this morning I was met with them all sprouted and raring to go. NICE. Waiting two or three weeks then dropping the 'Dank' packs... GREAT to be back indoors!


----------



## berad4guvna (Mar 3, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I asked this here a while back and it was never responded to....but my curiosity cannot let me not ask again. I keep hearing that Bodhi is on a strain hunting trip in China. Can anyone relay how a non Chinese national gets into the communist regime for pot hunting - and...let back out?


^ Great question. I was wondering the same thing. I find it highly unlikely that bodhi was not seeking landrace strains. Hes pretty connected as you'd have to be to hold/have access to the type of the elite strains he runs and breeds. Heads are world wide im sure Bodhi had a Ganja Guide through the East!



starcraftguy1988 said:


> BEst way to store my bodhi gear while im dialing in a new area, lights etc... Or store any seed for that matter, i just leave them in their packaging and throw them in one of my sift boxes... probably not the best solution.
> And I briefly looked up Beadsman, is it possible we were referencing seedsman??? idk, pls clarify here


^Throw your beans in your fridge. I keep mine in breeders packs in a cigar box in the back of the fridge. 

Question: Is it safe to order Bodhi seeds from HN? Any one with success drop me a line.

Peace


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 3, 2014)

berad4guvna said:


> ^ Great question. I was wondering the same thing. I find it highly unlikely that bodhi was not seeking landrace strains. Hes pretty connected as you'd have to be to hold/have access to the type of the elite strains he runs and breeds. Heads are world wide im sure Bodhi had a Ganja Guide through the East!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HN seemed like it was a good place, but now it looks even more shady than before. marking up packs to $900, sending people the wrong beans. People were bitching about it on a main thread at breedbay, and it seemed like Bodhi didn't want to get involved. Something seems up, others here have used it successfully though, but at this point, I'm simply going to wait. The beans will show up at the major online sellers eventually, besides it seems I have more beans than time at this point


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> HN seemed like it was a good place, but now it looks even more shady than before. marking up packs to $900, sending people the wrong beans. People were bitching about it on a main thread at breedbay, and it seemed like Bodhi didn't want to get involved. Something seems up, others here have used it successfully though, but at this point, I'm simply going to wait. The beans will show up at the major online sellers eventually, besides it seems I have more beans than time at this point


I don't think it is that he does not want to get involved. I believe there might be a little legal wrestle between him and HN about this and he does not seem like the kind of guy to do his laundry in public. He is VERY on top of the forums. If somebody has a negative experience with his gear he does not hesitate to throw some beans their way. He cares and watches out for us, I think HN will be no exception.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I don't think it is that he does not want to get involved. I believe there might be a little legal wrestle between him and HN about this and he does not seem like the kind of guy to do his laundry in public. He is VERY on top of the forums. If somebody has a negative experience with his gear he does not hesitate to throw some beans their way. He cares and watches out for us, I think HN will be no exception.


Oh I'm in complete agreement with you. Bodhi takes care of any issues people seem to have and is very present and available on other forums. I've seen him replace beans when someone bitched a fit (and I recall it sounded like the dude fucked it up), yet Bodhi replaced him when I would have been in the mood to tell him to fuck off based on his shitty attitude. 

Yea, he doesn't seem like the type to go all public with problems. very stand up guy.


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> AAAAAAND on a totally different note. Dropped the Clusterfunk Remix (I call it ChemmyG lol lol lol) in the shot glass last night late, when I got up this morning I was met with them all sprouted and raring to go. NICE. Waiting two or three weeks then dropping the 'Dank' packs... GREAT to be back indoors!


sound real good...i so want that clusterfunk remix bad...


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 3, 2014)

genuity said:


> sound real good...i so want that clusterfunk remix bad...


Me too! So much bodhi, so little space. Just waiting for a deal or the new drops. I do intend on getting more of the appy crosses as they haven't disappointed me yet, and when they are gone, they are gone. Looking forward to the more indica dominate plants to come down the pipeline


----------



## kindnug (Mar 3, 2014)

Which appy X have you run besides Blueberry Hill?
Do you have a large collection of his genetics?
I only have 2 packs, wish I had more $ to spend on them.

Have you grown any of his SnowLotus crosses yet?
I'm curious what he does in the mix.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 3, 2014)

I have grown from bean to harvest of the Appalachia crosses Blueberry Hill, and Sunshine Daydream. In veg I've got lemon zinger, and Pagoda. Sunshine Daydream really sold me on the appy male. i absolutely love her and am picking a winner this go round. Can't remember which one was a blueberry muffin smell and taste. I narrowed down to an example of each from 3. I know she has the more nub like buds. Have both in flower now. Two others were more chemy in smell. While a small finished sample, the vigor and just over all quality is astounding. 

Of the snow lotus crosses, I've finished and enjoyed Goji (from the freebie, got me started on Bodhi) which I still need to buy a pack. She is fucking covered in resin, and has a lovely berry narcotic stone. I've finished 4 Superstious which I've discussed before. I had 4 white lotus early on but all turned out to be male. Now in Veg, I have White Lotus again going on, in addition to Ancient OG.

Generally I pop 3-4 beans from a pack. I'm only running a 600 with a perpetual setup with t 5 for veg. I flower in 3 gallon and the occasional 5 gallon if root bound from over vegging. Basically I shove about 8 plants in my tent at a time, and harvest something every couple weeks. I've ran the 4 Bodhi strains more than once, Blueberry Hill 4 times now. I'm not a pack collector, but I save beans for later as I do plan on f 2 s in the future. Right now I'm flower I have Blueberry Hill wrapping up, 2 cuts of Goji almost there, 3 Sunshine Daydreams, and put 2 Superstious back in flower (granted this time around I'm not going to smoke or sell it all so I can compare. extremely uniform plants but one did stand out). 

Next in the tent for sexing I'm putting in White Lotus and Ancient OG.

eta: I have yet to have a disappointing plant from Bodhi. Far surpasses everything I've grown from other breeders (WOS AKS was amazing though), and I've fucked around with DNA, RP, G13, Barneys (never again), th seeds, and a couple others that are escaping me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> People go on holiday to china all the time man. A mate of mine's folks returned recently after a few weeks. EEEPPPIIIICCCC pictures. The mountains are UNREAL. The lakes also. It is a beautiful place. Strange food like pickled eggs and so, but if you want to go to china no problem.


Honestly, I had no idea this was so, and am very surprised - I'd never heard of anyone taking a holiday there, and assumed the scrutiny for getting inside was enormous.

As to Tibet....well, MH you don't have to look all the way to China to see a$$holes doing murder and harm to innocents. It's all around us....worldwide, locally, and everywhere in between. In the continuing war of good vs evil, good is getting it's a$$ kicked.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 3, 2014)

All you need is a passport and you are good to go to China. My father vacationed there a couple years ago. No offense but you seem to have an outdated idea of what China is or what their policies are. They are a very open country for the most part if you want to travel there. No extra scrutiny or anything. Just like crossing into any other country.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> All you need is a passport and you are good to go to China. My father vacationed there a couple years ago. No offense but you seem to have an outdated idea of what China is or what their policies are. They are a very open country for the most part if you want to travel there.


No offense taken. Obviously the question indicates that I'm aware of my lack of current knowledge on travel jaunts to the [not] people's republic. Can't say I've ever had China on my list of desired international travel destinations; neither have I known anyone that has. I think I'll keep return visits to Rio or Barcelona ahead of China, thanks.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 3, 2014)

FWIW, my father loved it more than he could have imagined. His girlfriend had been there previously. He fell in love with amazing teas, and he said the cuisine was spectacular. They traveled around quite a bit, and loved the people and the history. Said he would totally go back.


----------



## Clankie (Mar 3, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Which appy X have you run besides Blueberry Hill?
> Do you have a large collection of his genetics?
> I only have 2 packs, wish I had more $ to spend on them.
> 
> ...


For some background info, the Bodhi gear I've grown and finished females from are Jabba's Stash, Snow Leopard, Goji OG, Buddha's Hand, Blue Lotus, Road Kill Unicorn, Love Triangle, Tranquil Elephantizer: Remix, Skunk 91, Sunshine Daydream, Prayer Tower, Elphinstone, and XJ13 x Appalachia. 
If you're looking for faster finishing, more compact, or more indica influenced strains I would recommend the Snow Lotus crosses.
If you like big chemmy/funky hybrid sativas that might take a week or two longer, I would recommend the Appy crosses. There are indica phenos that will occur in crosses with both males, but they seem to pop up more frequently with the snow lotus crosses. 
The appalachia male is much more dominant in crosses (not necessarily a bad thing) but if you are trying to find a pheno that is a close representation of the mother plant you will have much better luck with a Snow Lotus cross, the appy dominant traits that occur most frequently are in structure and in taste/smell, with many phenos either resembling the green crack mother or tres dawg father. Which is again, not necessarily a bad thing if you like fruity or chemmy/funky strains, but the SL male definitely seems to allow for the mother's flavors and smells to dominate in most phenos. 
If you have questions about any of the specific strains, I will probably answer them, _as long as they aren't about yield or what is the 'most potent', beca_use _yield is controlled substantially by the grower, and potency is extremely subjective. ._


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 3, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Honestly, I had no idea this was so, and am very surprised - I'd never heard of anyone taking a holiday there, and assumed the scrutiny for getting inside was enormous.
> 
> As to Tibet....well, MH you don't have to look all the way to China to see a$$holes doing murder and harm to innocents. It's all around us....worldwide, locally, and everywhere in between. In the continuing war of good vs evil, good is getting it's a$$ kicked.


Sigh... True... But nobody can say we are not going down leaving a rainbow trail of goodness in our wake. Dark skies need the occasional shooting star. Proud to be burning my way through the stratosphere, might not last forever but while I can I will SHINE


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 3, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mad Hamish again.



*


----------



## kindnug (Mar 3, 2014)

Clankie said:


> For some background info, the Bodhi gear I've grown and finished females from are Jabba's Stash, Snow Leopard, Goji OG, Buddha's Hand, Blue Lotus, Road Kill Unicorn, Love Triangle, Tranquil Elephantizer: Remix, Skunk 91, Sunshine Daydream, Prayer Tower, Elphinstone, and XJ13 x Appalachia.
> If you're looking for faster finishing, more compact, or more indica influenced strains I would recommend the Snow Lotus crosses.
> If you like big chemmy/funky hybrid sativas that might take a week or two longer, I would recommend the Appy crosses. There are indica phenos that will occur in crosses with both males, but they seem to pop up more frequently with the snow lotus crosses.
> The appalachia male is much more dominant in crosses (not necessarily a bad thing) but if you are trying to find a pheno that is a close representation of the mother plant you will have much better luck with a Snow Lotus cross, the appy dominant traits that occur most frequently are in structure and in taste/smell, with many phenos either resembling the green crack mother or tres dawg father. Which is again, not necessarily a bad thing if you like fruity or chemmy/funky strains, but the SL male definitely seems to allow for the mother's flavors and smells to dominate in most phenos.
> If you have questions about any of the specific strains, I will probably answer them, _as long as they aren't about yield or what is the 'most potent', beca_use _yield is controlled substantially by the grower, and potency is extremely subjective. ._


Did you find any worthy of keeping in Love Triangle?
I'd like to know what you think about it^


----------



## Clankie (Mar 3, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Did you find any worthy of keeping in Love Triangle?
> I'd like to know what you think about it^


Definitely keepers in love triangle. The best phenos in my opinion are the TK phenos, which were moderately stretchy but have very dense frosty buds. Does very well as a multi-topped plant, that helps keep down the stretch and internodal length, and will definitely have better yields if you are using horizontal lighting. Intense hybrid high, not overly sedative or narcotic.


----------



## brek (Mar 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Ehrmegherd, WATERMELON yum yum yum. Never had that come out in herb before. Wish I was close enough to twist your arm for a clone I would trade any of my keepers. Almost all my keeper mums are fruity with a few spicy flavors I really enjoy too. Watermelon will just blow my mind I know it. Need to get my hands on a few packs and dig for that one.


I hadn't either mad. But it's totally unmistakable. I kept thinking it smelled like some sort of Jolly Rancher. Then my wife was like "What's this jar that tastes like watermelon candies?"...... BINGO. She nailed it. Totally frost covered too. Wouldn't have to twist my arm Mad. I'm a person who likes to "share the love"


----------



## brek (Mar 3, 2014)

My GOD how awesome would it be if all the regulars in this thread met and we all traded our Bodhi keeper clones with each other? Or even a Bean trade like, "I got 3 RKU beans for 3 of your clusterfunk" etc. One can dream right?


----------



## kindnug (Mar 3, 2014)

I have the real TK cut already, so I'll recognize the ones leaning to it.
I could do a BX to TK if I find a suitable male in Golden Triangle.

4/5 germ. but the 1 that didn't had a flat side + was the smallest in the pk.
I always sprout the smaller ones first(when there are any), and I've got 2 short + 2 tall sprouts.
They all look like siblings @ this point with very minor differences in the shape of the leaves.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 3, 2014)

this thread needs bodhi bud porn for me to ogle.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 3, 2014)

I posted this pic 8 days ago, just after these were put in 12 / 12. Today, one from each bucket declared themselve Bruce. Can _you_ spot the males? This leaves one each of Blueberry Hill, Blood Orange, and SSDD with a chance to be Sallys. Would be pretty cool if it turned out all 3 buckets have one each/


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 3, 2014)

brek said:


> My GOD how awesome would it be if all the regulars in this thread met and we all traded our Bodhi keeper clones with each other? Or even a Bean trade like, "I got 3 RKU beans for 3 of your clusterfunk" etc. One can dream right?


That would be killer.

Maybe one day at a Cannabis Cup it could be arranged.


----------



## calicat (Mar 4, 2014)

Clankie said:


> Definitely keepers in love triangle. The best phenos in my opinion are the TK phenos, which were moderately stretchy but have very dense frosty buds. Does very well as a multi-topped plant, that helps keep down the stretch and internodal length, and will definitely have better yields if you are using horizontal lighting. Intense hybrid high, not overly sedative or narcotic.


Moderncannabist over at BB and even Bodhi got some phenos that were like fruit punch and black cherry soda. With your experience with LT where is that taste profile coming from?


----------



## calicat (Mar 4, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> That would be killer.
> 
> Maybe one day at a Cannabis Cup it could be arranged.


Yeah it would be killer assuming the trader and tradee do not dupe each other. You know who you are no need to mention names. I for one would not unless I can get past my recent experience for getting duped on a trade over here.


----------



## calicat (Mar 4, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> this thread needs bodhi bud porn for me to ogle.


Lucky Charms clone.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 4, 2014)

brek said:


> My GOD how awesome would it be if all the regulars in this thread met and we all traded our Bodhi keeper clones with each other? Or even a Bean trade like, "I got 3 RKU beans for 3 of your clusterfunk" etc. One can dream right?


I have seen an oak tree grow from tissue culture. It came as a few cells in some agar type stuff on a key-chain, a crazy corporate gift from a crazy Japanese fella. Shit you not crack the top and a few days BAM! roots and a shoot. INSANE. 

This is going to be the future for sharing genetics. Someday we will reach the point of ordering a tissue culture of an exact cut and getting a clone that way. It will happen, and as things go with the canna culture DIY will not be far behind, and there will be facilities that can clone for you at a price. When this happens, things will REALLY explode. Trading males will be a cinch too. It will truly unite global cannabis growing culture. 

We have the technology, we can do it.


----------



## brek (Mar 4, 2014)

calicat said:


> Yeah it would be killer assuming the trader and tradee do not dupe each other. You know who you are no need to mention names. I for one would not unless I can get past my recent experience for getting duped on a trade over here.


Wow. Fucking LAME.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 4, 2014)

brek said:


> Wow. Fucking LAME.


Agreed. Not sure why the rip off culture needs to continue. All beans look alike. I have an extra pack of BBH, which I'd part a few beans for something else Bodhi if the rules allowed it. Granted I have had nothing but good experiences meeting some people off boards so far, something I'd never done until recently.


----------



## brek (Mar 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Agreed. Not sure why the rip off culture needs to continue. All beans look alike. I have an extra pack of BBH, which I'd part a few beans for something else Bodhi if the rules allowed it. Granted I have had nothing but good experiences meeting some people off boards so far, something I'd never done until recently.


Same here. I met someone from this board YEARS ago when I had a diff name. He remains one of my closest friends ever. We were even in biz together for about a year and it went swimmingly. 

I'd trade a few too and hope for the best. Certain people on THIS thread especially I trust for some reason. Are we gonna get banned for talking about this? ha?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 4, 2014)

Clone/seed trading is against the rules


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2014)

calicat said:


> Yeah it would be killer assuming the trader and tradee do not dupe each other. You know who you are no need to mention names. I for one would not unless I can get past my recent experience for getting duped on a trade over here.


Oh yeah def. I would have to have known the person for months-years. 

Plus a clone should grow smell and taste like the original, so if the person was shit and gave a fake, it would become known eventually and then they would be called out on that shit.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 4, 2014)

Lots of (invite-only) private sites with clone trading...

I don't think RIU condones trading of any kind.


----------



## texin (Mar 4, 2014)

Anyone run snow queen? I just threw one in the flowering room


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 4, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh yeah def. I would have to have known the person for months-years.


Yeah, it they were beans of value. On the other hand, I'd take a gamble if it meant being rid of herijuana and her kin.


----------



## brek (Mar 4, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Clone/seed trading is against the rules


K. Won't do it here if it happens. My bad


----------



## brek (Mar 4, 2014)

I've made SO many trades through various other sites and even craigslist and have never been burned that way. Guess I've been lucky? As a matter of fact I can say that the BEST strains I've grown came from unknown CL people.

These days I'm 100% more leery of "Seedbanks" and "dispensaries" than I am of my fellow stoners. 

ALSO it would never even CROSS MY MIND to dupe someone with seeds. That's just......Sad. Am I the minority here?


----------



## D619 (Mar 4, 2014)

I live in San Diego, I've met people from Craigslist. Not worried about it one bit


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah it is fucked up to dupe someone on seads. There are fucked up people out there tho.

I wish there was a 5 pack maximum per person on BB so us normal people could get a shot at auctions.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Mar 4, 2014)

Any of you guys done the AC/DC x Good Medicine? Looks like they'll be the freebie in the Buy 2 Get 1 Free at Attitude. I've been wanting a high CBD strain. Might have to pull the trigger.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 5, 2014)

calicat said:


> Yeah it would be killer assuming the trader and tradee do not dupe each other. You know who you are no need to mention names. I for one would not unless I can get past my recent experience for getting duped on a trade over here.


Yup seems like chancers are everywhere. I will trade only with people I KNOW, which means I met them personally, got along, a relationship developed and trust was earned both ways. Canna culture here is teeeny tiny in comparison with the States or Europe, so it has happened only twice that I have gotten to know people to that level. It would be nice if we could just trust anybody but well, this is the internet so yeah.

That REALLY sucks Calicat. May everybody involved get what they truly deserve. And that is a blessing not a curse. Karma ROCKS.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Mar 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, it they were beans of value. On the other hand, I'd take a gamble if it meant being rid of herijuana and her kin.


I am starting to sense that Herrijuana left a bitter taste in your mouth Amos. LOL
As I have stated before, my experiences were identical. 
Never, ever, ever, again.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 5, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I am starting to sense that Herrijuana left a bitter taste in your mouth Amos. LOL
> As I have stated before, my experiences were identical.
> Never, ever, ever, again.


LOL. Sorry, rock [and all]. Yeah, I suppose I've mentioned it more than a few times. BTW - how's that Kosher Tangie? Should be about mid-bloom?

On a Bodhi note...looks like I _could have_ 4 out of six fems, as no new Bruces were found yesterday, and one SSDD has been confirmed a Sally ! 2 months to go. Have decided to pop the Ancient OGs and Solos Stash [ 3 ea] to come behind. As I've stated [again and again [and again] ], I have high hopes.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 5, 2014)

I have been getting curious about Herijuana after all I have read about it. I will now just forget it LOL. I really really would love to not limit myself to two or three breeders but that is kinda how it is going now. What can I say, nobody can buy one's trust, and once earned it is hard to try somebody new for your gear. I have tried too much sub-par types in the last 3 years. Get hyped up to high heaven and then ends up being poopy. 

Anyhoo, a few short weeks left on these DB girls













OH and that reminds me! Calicat, I finally got a conclusive answer on the lacto b in synthetic environments question. Took me a bit of foxtrotting around (I can't let on I am growing indoors with this fella) but basically, it would work BETTER in a synthetic environment. 

What it is about here is establishing a dominant organism. A sterile synthetic environment easily falls prey to 'quick, bad' microbes like molds. They establish FAST, but are not very strong in comparison with 'slow, good' microbes like our Lactic Acid Bacteria friends. So the gist of it was, in a sterile environment the Lacto Bacillus will instantly dominate. You have to look at it as a 'monoculture' almost. VERY far removed from a natural state of affairs. A NATURAL state of affairs will allow molds. We don't want that. So even in organic growing, this is a totally UNNATURAL situation. BUT it does benefit us greatly. 

Either way, there is absolutely no guarantee that the introduced micro-organism will thrive. Hence a 'regimen' is still necessary just like with any other foliar application. So you are establishing the good microbes' dominance, but you also have to maintain their dominance. One question is how are you going to introduce food stock to ensure a thriving population? You can't really. Not with weed anyway, none of the suggestions I got were things we would want to do. A fungus keeps going because the PLANT is the food-stock. That is why a single application is not going to help. It needs to be a regimen. 

So in other words, if you keep culturing and applying your beneficial microbes to your phyllosphere, you should reap the benefits. We have not the luxury of safe fungicide for a flowering plant, but we can at least help out a bit with the introduction of beneficial microbes, even if it is only during high-risk times.


----------



## calicat (Mar 5, 2014)

Great looking plants MH. I agree with you that it has to establish dominance but that is a big if though. Lactobacillus is a bacteria and not a virus. There are too many factors that affect the viability and efficacy of Lactobacillus that would easily fill up this page lol. What happens when Lactobacillus is in a synthetic environment that contains a multitude of factors or even just one that is scientifically known to kill it. Your once established dominance has dissipated. Totally agree with your last statement constantly creating an environment that is conducive to its growth. And reapplication of your regimen because all living organisms eventually degrade and perish. That is just part of nature.


----------



## brek (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey all....Is there any way to delete your RIU account? Or can one ask a mod to delete it?

Thanks guys.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 5, 2014)

Those are gigantic glorious gals Ham!!! You doing a journal with the testers?!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 5, 2014)

brek said:


> Hey all....Is there any way to delete your RIU account? Or can one ask a mod to delete it?
> 
> Thanks guys.


Nope. I've asked before and been told "just don't log in here anymore then".


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 5, 2014)

maybe if it were discovered that you were secretley a 15 year old then they would be forced to delete you


----------



## kindnug (Mar 5, 2014)

I bet those Dirty Beavers smell funky right now...


----------



## brek (Mar 5, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> maybe if it were discovered that you were secretley a 15 year old then they would be forced to delete you


How I got them to delete my last one. Just wondering if things had changed . Thanks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 5, 2014)

brek said:


> Hey all....Is there any way to delete your RIU account? Or can one ask a mod to delete it?
> 
> Thanks guys.


Perhaps you could list all your beans available for trade....lol.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 5, 2014)

I figure if there are 312 pages dedicated to one breeder, they must be doing something right.

If anyone has grown out either silver mountain or snow leopard, any input either pos or neg would be much appreciated.

Peace!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 5, 2014)

Watermelon Hashplant is in my near future.... Ya hoo!


----------



## brek (Mar 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Perhaps you could list all your beans available for trade....lol.


Just for that I'm sending you a shit ton of Herijuana packs.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 5, 2014)

@brek i sent you a pm hit me back


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 5, 2014)

brek said:


> Just for that I'm sending you a shit ton of Herijuana packs.


No kidding? Hey....if _you_ recommend them, I might have to re-evaluate...._you. 

_


----------



## Clankie (Mar 5, 2014)

something nice in the mail today


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 5, 2014)

Clankie said:


> View attachment 3014497
> something nice in the mail today


I feel like the kid winning the golden ticket to the Wonka Factory every time I get a pack. Nice how you get 15.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 5, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I feel like the kid winning the golden ticket to the Wonka Factory every time I get a pack. Nice how you get 15.



bodhi NL#5 comes in 15 per pack


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 5, 2014)

fresh run of blood orange #4 and ATF #3


----------



## kindnug (Mar 5, 2014)

Those are going to root in no time...
Nice big healthy cuts!


----------



## kindnug (Mar 5, 2014)

Does your keeper Blood orange pheno. lean to the mother, or just a nice hybrid of both?

I've had Cali O long ago, but I've never heard of the Ae77 cut.
I bought the SL cross of Cali O because I haven't seen or heard of Cali O @ dispensaries in years...and BO was sold out!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 5, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Does your keeper Blood orange pheno. lean to the mother, or just a nice hybrid of both?
> 
> I've had Cali O long ago, but I've never heard of the Ae77 cut.
> I bought the SL cross of Cali O because I haven't seen or heard of Cali O @ dispensaries in years...and BO was sold out!



I believe it leans to the calio side the app tends to dominate and #4 isnt app at all. Very orange in flavor and smell!


----------



## brek (Mar 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> No kidding? Hey....if _you_ recommend them, I might have to re-evaluate...._you.
> 
> _


You're normally pretty sharp but that one went WAY over your head. You bitch daily about herijuana. Then made a snide remark in my direction. So I said I'm gonna send you lots a herijuana packs (because you don't like them). Get it now?


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Mar 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> LOL. Sorry, rock [and all]. Yeah, I suppose I've mentioned it more than a few times. BTW - how's that Kosher Tangie? Should be about mid-bloom?
> 
> On a Bodhi note...looks like I _could have_ 4 out of six fems, as no new Bruces were found yesterday, and one SSDD has been confirmed a Sally ! 2 months to go. Have decided to pop the Ancient OGs and Solos Stash [ 3 ea] to come behind. As I've stated [again and again [and again] ], I have high hopes.


I'm getting to love the SSDD. 
I didn't keep a mother, but I am perpetuating clones.
I now have the two clones six weeks in 12/12, and I decided to keep the shorter fat denser one as my keeper.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 5, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I'm getting to love the SSDD.
> I didn't keep a mother, but I am perpetuating clones.
> I now have the two clones six weeks in 12/12, and I decided to keep the shorter fat denser one as my keeper.


The SD is truly special. I couldn't help but take an early sample. Smart choice to clone that bad mamma jamma. 

I had 4/5 SS show fem and 6/6 Blue Hill all male. Guessing the other SS are males, and the BHs are fems...


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 5, 2014)

brek said:


> You're normally pretty sharp but that one went WAY over your head. You bitch daily about herijuana. Then made a snide remark in my direction. So I said I'm gonna send you lots a herijuana packs (because you don't like them). Get it now?


Easy, tiger....I got it. If you took the original remark as snide, then we ain't the bonded bros I believed us to be.





Yet.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 5, 2014)

calicat said:


> Great looking plants MH. I agree with you that it has to establish dominance but that is a big if though. Lactobacillus is a bacteria and not a virus. There are too many factors that affect the viability and efficacy of Lactobacillus that would easily fill up this page lol. What happens when Lactobacillus is in a synthetic environment that contains a multitude of factors or even just one that is scientifically known to kill it. Your once established dominance has dissipated. Totally agree with your last statement constantly creating an environment that is conducive to its growth. And reapplication of your regimen because all living organisms eventually degrade and perish. That is just part of nature.


I must say it is a fascinating topic and if you want to fill a few pages with musings I will pay attention one hundred percent! I feel perhaps I should set aside more time for experiments, perhaps try some indoor veggies and just buy a good microscope. Seeing is knowing...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 5, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I figure if there are 312 pages dedicated to one breeder, they must be doing something right.
> 
> If anyone has grown out either silver mountain or snow leopard, any input either pos or neg would be much appreciated.
> 
> Peace!


Good luck finding negative input on B gear  Welcome to the madhouse, once the bug bites you are hooked for life...



brek said:


> How I got them to delete my last one. Just wondering if things had changed . Thanks.


LOL, yup that will work.



kindnug said:


> I bet those Dirty Beavers smell funky right now...


Jet Fuel and Strawberries, and Fermenting Tropical Fruit  Keeper run, so excited!



RedCarpetMatches said:


> Those are gigantic glorious gals Ham!!! You doing a journal with the testers?!


Breedbay, Bodhi section. Fast becoming my online home.



brek said:


> Hey all....Is there any way to delete your RIU account? Or can one ask a mod to delete it?
> 
> Thanks guys.


You can try picking on Sunni. Shouldn't take long. RIU has a policy to not delete accounts, but a ban is easy. Simplest is to just delete your albums and stop logging in.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Good luck finding negative input on B gear  Welcome to the madhouse, once the bug bites you are hooked for life...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe!, I have about 8 choices on their gear right now...cannot make up my mind.


----------



## calicat (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey Hell two questions. Were you the one that had the lemonade pheno from the BO testing? Is it just me but I cannot log into RIU when using google chrome as a browser. Thanks in advance and gorgeous cuttings best of luck with that run.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 6, 2014)

@calicat i didnt get that one buddy #4 was the only one that wasnt a appy flavored and smell


----------



## kindnug (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't want to run more than 5-6 of bodhi plants @ 1 time, so I can devote plenty of space+lumens to them.
If I only end up with 1/5 females, I can always fill in with a few clone from my NL#5xHaze mom.


This pheno. I found of NLxhaze is a nice combination of quantity+quality, Topped once + veg 1 month = 4oz dry.
It is really strong for how well it produces, 3+ hr high that will give you dry mouth + end sleepy.

I went through 19 females from Mr. Nice old stock ~ 10 years ago from 2 packs.
There were a few keepers, but one stood out above the rest.

I smoked some Ft. Collins Cough(NL#5xHaze pheno.) recently; and although the flavor was similar, the high wasn't quite as strong+long lasting. I could taste the resemblance, but I think I found a better keeper pheno.


----------



## Clankie (Mar 6, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I don't want to run more than 5-6 of bodhi plants @ 1 time, so I can devote plenty of space+lumens to them.
> If I only end up with 1/5 females, I can always fill in with a few clone from my NL#5xHaze mom.
> 
> 
> ...


I love the FoCo Cough clone, but I ditched it years ago because I couldn't handle running her (12-14 week strain with massive stretch) in the setup I had. Unfortunately, there's a couple wank 'Colorado Cough' strains floating about, including the one that Rare Dankness used for their original Fort Collins Trainwreck release (they have since updated the strain description to read like they are now using the real cough, so maybe they are now) and most of what is sold in dispensaries. The real Fort Collins Cough is a 90-100 day flowering plant, so not too many people grow it, and even less grow it well. Its getting harder and harder to find a good cut of the cough, as a cutting goes it is around ~20 years old, and so depending on who has been holding the cut you get, there are also reports of fairly substantial loss of vigor.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 6, 2014)

Running my first run through my magic butter machine 
blood orange tichures cant wait!


----------



## brek (Mar 6, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Easy, tiger....I got it. If you took the original remark as snide, then we ain't the bonded bros I believed us to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHAAA! I love you?


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Mar 6, 2014)

The ac/dc x good medicine listing is posted on attitude. Anyone know and willing to share when the promo is due to start?


----------



## calicat (Mar 6, 2014)

Brokeoldbloke said:


> The ac/dc x good medicine listing is posted on attitude. Anyone know and willing to share when the promo is due to start?


I just checked email and got another newsletter. The Bodhi promo might start in 6 hours. The attachment said current or future. I suppose look at website in 6 hours. Good luck.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 6, 2014)

How is the mug shop's stealth these days? I haven't ordered from there in a long time after hearing about so many orders getting snagged.


----------



## calicat (Mar 6, 2014)

I myself have not used them for several months now. I could not tell you RCM.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Mar 6, 2014)

calicat said:


> I just checked email and got another newsletter. The Bodhi promo might start in 6 hours. The attachment said current or future. I suppose look at website in 6 hours. Good luck.


thx, would like to get these since I missed the last cbd promo.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Mar 6, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> How is the mug shop's stealth these days? I haven't ordered from there in a long time after hearing about so many orders getting snagged.


My xmas order took 3 tries to make it through.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 6, 2014)

Brokeoldbloke said:


> My xmas order took 3 tries to make it through.


I get my bodhi from ceedsman. Good prices, customer service, and stealth. I've read the zon has great stealth too.


----------



## Clankie (Mar 6, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I get my bodhi from ceedsman. Good prices, customer service, and stealth. I've read the zon has great stealth too.


I have missed out on the previous high CBD promo, and I don't think that seedsman is doing that one. I am looking for a high cbd male, and b is pretty much the only _reliable_ game in town on that one. I've never had an order opened before, but I will definitely be getting the guarantee and maybe one of the newish stealth options. I'm thinking Solo's Stash and Pura Vida for an hpk extravaganza. I already have so many snow lotus and appy hybrids, I am really just getting these for the promo (not like any bodhi pack has ever been a waste of money for me) so we'll see.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 6, 2014)

If it isnt at the zon or dankbidz im out 

stay frosty


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Mar 7, 2014)

Promo live but can't order because of a double freebie error.
*
MySQL Error Occured
*1062: Duplicate entry for key 2
QUERY = INSERT INTO CubeCart_order_count (`cart_order_id`) VALUES ('')


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 7, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> How is the mug shop's stealth these days? I haven't ordered from there in a long time after hearing about so many orders getting snagged.


I still won't rely on the for stealth as such myself. Rather stick with the guys you know got it right last time. Mug shop orders are stressful and that is no way to start a run.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Mar 7, 2014)

IDK what is up but these just aren't looking to be in the cards for me. 

I was finally was able to checkout, still with the double freebies (22) then sagepay started with the attitude cart error messages. My tude account says I placed an order awaiting payment but I never got to a confirmation payment page. Who knows??

Too much work for something I have to pay money for.


----------



## taipanspunk (Mar 7, 2014)

Brokeoldbloke said:


> Promo live but can't order because of a double freebie error.
> *
> MySQL Error Occured
> *1062: Duplicate entry for key 2
> QUERY = INSERT INTO CubeCart_order_count (`cart_order_id`) VALUES ('')


exact same with mine. eventually checked out then another error... but checking the email I got confirmation of transaction and payment completion.... pain in ass


----------



## Clankie (Mar 7, 2014)

bogo bogo bogo BOGO
easier on my pocketbook.
decided to actually snag mountain temple, + ac/dc good medicine arealready packaged/processed.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 7, 2014)

Clankie said:


> bogo bogo bogo BOGO
> easier on my pocketbook.
> decided to actually snag mountain temple, + ac/dc good medicine arealready packaged/processed.


Where's the BOGO?! That word just makes me want to do cartwheels to my credit card!!! I see tude has buy two get one. I'm so damn tempted...especially with tons on dank ass freebies. I don't know if it's worth the green tape risk. Damn you and your coffee mugs!


----------



## kindnug (Mar 7, 2014)

Clankie said:


> I love the FoCo Cough clone, but I ditched it years ago because I couldn't handle running her (12-14 week strain with massive stretch) in the setup I had. Unfortunately, there's a couple wank 'Colorado Cough' strains floating about, including the one that Rare Dankness used for their original Fort Collins Trainwreck release (they have since updated the strain description to read like they are now using the real cough, so maybe they are now) and most of what is sold in dispensaries. The real Fort Collins Cough is a 90-100 day flowering plant, so not too many people grow it, and even less grow it well. Its getting harder and harder to find a good cut of the cough, as a cutting goes it is around ~20 years old, and so depending on who has been holding the cut you get, there are also reports of fairly substantial loss of vigor.


If it takes 90-100 days to flower then I probably wouldn't spend the time on it.

I didn't personally grow it, but my dispensary haven't had any fakes yet.
They wouldn't pay for it until they test it, and they've had a few of my batches on the shelves.(so I know)
You could tell just looking @ their product that it's fully mature bud.

It had a nice effect, just not quite as potent as what I already grow/smoke. I think I'm spoiled now...


----------



## Clankie (Mar 7, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Where's the BOGO?! That word just makes me want to do cartwheels to my credit card!!! I see tude has buy two get one. I'm so damn tempted...especially with tons on dank ass freebies. I don't know if it's worth the green tape risk. Damn you and your coffee mugs!


hah, it was probably a glitch in the way they set up the promo, so for like 
the first hour or more you got a pack of the blessing for one pack purchase. it was on my confirmation invoice and all. my order has also been dispatched already.


----------



## MetalToots (Mar 7, 2014)

Clankie said:


> hah, it was probably a glitch in the way they set up the promo, so for like
> the first hour or more you got a pack of the blessing for one pack purchase. it was on my confirmation invoice and all. my order has also been dispatched already.


Hi
I had quite the same bug, I chose 2 Bodhi's strains and found 22 blessing seeds in my order.
I don't know if I'll get those 2 extra packs in my delivery though.
Do you think I can count on those?

Anyway I feel pretty excited as I now have a nice Bodhi line to grow :
- Buddha's hand
- Lemon Zinger
- Satsuma
- Silver Mountain 
- Solo's Stash
- AC/DC x good medecine
Now I have to choose which ones to pop 1st  Hard times! ^^


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Mar 7, 2014)

taipanspunk said:


> exact same with mine. eventually checked out then another error... but checking the email I got confirmation of transaction and payment completion.... pain in ass


Yeah PITA, I just checked and my order did go thru. Double freebies since I ordered 2 packs. More than I need. I would have just order one pk if I'd realized it was BOGOing.


----------



## dominica (Mar 7, 2014)

Solos Stash, ATFxAppalachia, tigers milk

Could anyone with experience with these crosses please fill me in on the PM and mold resistance? I grow outdoors in the tropics


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 7, 2014)

dominica said:


> Solos Stash, ATFxAppalachia, tigers milk
> 
> Could anyone with experience with these crosses please fill me in on the PM and mold resistance? I grow outdoors in the tropics


None of them are a good idea. In the tropics you are limited to equatorial Sativas. Anything else will go straight into flower. Thai crosses might work well, Malawi crosses, some Swazi also has no problem in the tropics. For where you are, go land race.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 7, 2014)

dominica said:


> Solos Stash, ATFxAppalachia, tigers milk
> 
> Could anyone with experience with these crosses please fill me in on the PM and mold resistance? I grow outdoors in the tropics



Not sure about climate but tigers milk and atf are besters and dank as hell


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 8, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Not sure about climate but tigers milk and atf are besters and dank as hell


Big issue with the tropics is photoperiod. Closer to the equator you get the more funny stuff happens. In South Africa clones taken outdoors will go straight to flower unless you do it last week November or first week Dec, further north you can't grow Indica at all...


----------



## dominica (Mar 8, 2014)

Really helpful info... I might have to wait until bodhi makes another outdoor drop or run some supplemental lights in my greenhouse area.. I'm guessing atf and solos stash might have mold issues due to density/resin though..climate is about 76-82F and humidity can be 60-85 

I think I remember reading an excellent review of the Dream Beaver by you Mad Hamish so that's a must grow..in addition to some zamal or golden tiger from ace


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 8, 2014)

I ordered Blood Orange and White Lotus. Can't find much on White Lotus but it looks frosty...

So since I ordered 2 packs of bodhi I get 22 ac/dc x Good blessing? Anyone know the cbd to thc ratio?


----------



## Bullethighway (Mar 8, 2014)

Do any of you know what atrains bodhi
breeds outdoors if any
And where does he live over in californa
Or where curious of where he is
compared to me


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 8, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> I ordered Blood Orange and White Lotus. Can't find much on White Lotus but it looks frosty...
> 
> So since I ordered 2 packs of bodhi I get 22 ac/dc x Good blessing? Anyone know the cbd to thc ratio?


I've got white lotus in veg again. first go round 4 for 4 were males. Haven't been home much this past week, but will take some veg shots as I've got some other plants coming down Sunday.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 8, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've got white lotus in veg again. first go round 4 for 4 were males. Haven't been home much this past week, but will take some veg shots as I've got some other plants coming down Sunday.


Damn... I'll take 2 nice males. Pics would be awesome!


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 8, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> Damn... I'll take 2 nice males. Pics would be awesome!


Trust me, I'd love them again too. While I run a small tent, I know that with these good genetics, f 2 ing these would be a good thing. tried knocking up a blueberry hill but failed, as I let the pollen go bad. Still have more beans but need to run them once before knocking up.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Trust me, I'd love them again too. While I run a small tent, I know that with these good genetics, f 2 ing these would be a good thing. tried knocking up a blueberry hill but failed, as I let the pollen go bad. Still have more beans but need to run them once before knocking up.


More or less the same here. Turns out [ finally ] I got one girl and one boy each of the 2 cracked SSDD, BO and BH. That's pretty cool, but the males are toast. 9 beans of each left. I'm considering a se-ed run when running Solo Stash and Ancient later this year, since I only have the 3 each.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 8, 2014)

I can't wait to pop more ssdd, may find some more sexy females or a fine male. 

Space limitations (and plant count which I'm not good at following) sucks. 

eta. I will definitely swipe up another pack if I get get a chance.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I can't wait to pop more ssdd, may find some more sexy females or a fine male.
> 
> Space limitations (and plant count which I'm not good at following) sucks.


You're right, but before we curse life, let's turn those frowns upside down. Sure, I'd like to sample one of _any_ of these fine beans in the stash box right now....matter of fact, it sucks that there's no technique yet that turns beans to buds w/o that annoying 4 month inconvenience of growing the damm things. But you know....having a non-ending supply of good smoke w/o leaving home is not to be taken for granted. Life with modest grow spaces is still life with grow spaces.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah I am limited to four plants at a time curretly. I need to move a basement wall if I ever want to grow more.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 9, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah I am limited to four plants at a time curretly. I need to move a basement wall if I ever want to grow more.


Do your vegging there, sacrifice bedroom for two months in flower. Used to get ahead like that once a year. Worth it.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 9, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Do your vegging there, sacrifice bedroom for two months in flower. Used to get ahead like that once a year. Worth it.


I've put autos in some crazy ass places. Had to sacrifice my kids toy box and fill it with floros and computer fans lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 9, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I've put autos in some crazy ass places. Had to sacrifice my kids toy box and fill it with floros and computer fans lol.


I think the only area to never have had any plants in it was the kids room. My wife got back from a 2 month work contract to find a 30 gallon DWC rig in the shower. And another time ir was the guest bedroom. I actually got away with the latter for a whole run


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 9, 2014)

Scuse me, I meant 4 flowering plants. I have space to veg.


----------



## Clankie (Mar 9, 2014)

Definitely not having problems with female ratio over here, on my Dank Zappa and Purple Urkel x Yo Mama testers I have 6 females from each, 2 male dank zappa, 1 male pu x ym, and one pu x ym that STILL has not shown preflowers, but I am kicking it into 12/12 anyways, as it is either a female or an incredibly late preflowering male.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 9, 2014)

I know what you meant Pie. So what I would do in your position is to use the veg area, then use the flower area for more vegging plants, which would then lead to the bedroom being used to flower the 12 plants raised in the new veg space, during which time I would also flower 4 plants in the old flowering room while getting the mother in the veg room ready again. If that makes sense. 2 months of discomfort to fill the jars PROPERLY and get ahead a bit


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 9, 2014)

I just built a 3x4 veg cab out of some old plywood and reflectix laying around. Next up a 'Bruce Banner Cave'. No clue where I'll put it yet...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 9, 2014)

Well I grow almost year round...so my jars are never empty. haha


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 9, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well I grow almost year round...so my jars are never empty. haha


Yeah....4 plants putting out 2-3 zips every 10 weeks = around an oz per week. Should almost be enough to share.


----------



## brek (Mar 9, 2014)

Deadly G x BB indica is the only strain I've had to debate on getting a carbon filter for during VEG. 

4 of 8 females; Indica as they come.

In one week some other stuff comes down so there shall finally be room. These and the 2 kudra x nl5 have been vegging for over 2 months. Gonna give em some nice big 7 or 10 gallon pots and let em rock OUT


----------



## D619 (Mar 9, 2014)

brek said:


> Deadly G x BB indica is the only strain I've had to debate on getting a carbon filter for during VEG.
> 
> 4 of 8 females; Indica as they come.
> 
> In one week some other stuff comes down so there shall finally be room. These and the 2 kudra x nl5 have been vegging for over 2 months. Gonna give em some nice big 7 or 10 gallon pots and let em rock OUT


Hell yeah!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 9, 2014)

When are the strains going to released on ceedsman and zon?


----------



## ***** (Mar 9, 2014)

Anyone grew Apollo 11 x Genius? Any review?


----------



## brek (Mar 9, 2014)

Couple of Goji Lights Phenos.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 9, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well I grow almost year round...so my jars are never empty. haha


You keep missing my point and getting a defensive. You mentioned being limited by your space. I mentioned how you can transcend that. Don't give a rats ass how much dope you grow to be frank Pie.

TBH, if you have enough but mention you feel limited by your space you DO create an impression contrary to your actual position and good suggestions are indeed wastes upon you. I shall reserve my suggestions towards you in future Ma'am.

And also, there is no such thing as excess. Not if you own bubble bags hehehehehe....


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You keep missing my point and getting a defensive. You mentioned being limited by your space. I mentioned how you can transcend that. Don't give a rats ass how much dope you grow to be frank Pie.
> 
> TBH, if you have enough but mention you feel limited by your space you DO create an impression contrary to your actual position and good suggestions are indeed wastes upon you. I shall reserve my suggestions towards you in future Ma'am.
> 
> And also, there is no such thing as excess. Not if you own bubble bags hehehehehe....


Not speaking for Pie, but in my case, I certainly have more than enough jarred products that gardening isn't really necessary for that reason - could likely go a year on what's in the cupboard.

But when I complain about space, it's out of envy that I can't pop every single one of the dozens of _must grow _beans in the storage bin _right now._ Just because there's half a zip of Goji stashed away, and likely 3 zips of clones about a week from being done, [and some BO,BH, and SSDD just sexing], and a Somango, Melon Gum, and CheeseDom about 4 weeks away........doesn't mean I still wouldn't like another couple of tents to also run some Ace of Spades, Solos Stash, Bay 11.......see what I'm sayin' ? 

Anyway.....let's have a toke and return to MellowVille. We're mostly all pretty girls here.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Not speaking for Pie, but in my case, I certainly have more than enough jarred products that gardening isn't really necessary for that reason - could likely go a year on what's in the cupboard.
> 
> But when I complain about space, it's out of envy that I can't pop every single one of the dozens of _must grow _beans in the storage bin _right now._ Just because there's half a zip of Goji stashed away, and likely 3 zips of clones about a week from being done, [and some BO,BH, and SSDD just sexing], and a Somango, Melon Gum, and CheeseDom about 4 weeks away........doesn't mean I still wouldn't like another couple of tents to also run some Ace of Spades, Solos Stash, Bay 11.......see what I'm sayin' ?
> 
> Anyway.....let's have a toke and return to MellowVille. We're mostly all pretty girls here.


And pretty boys AO 
I'm also waiting on some TGA AOS...black cherry pheno hunt!!! Bay 11 is sadly underrated. Very exquisite taste when it doesn't come to spaghetti sauce lol.


----------



## Clankie (Mar 10, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> And pretty boys AO
> I'm also waiting on some TGA AOS...black cherry pheno hunt!!! Bay 11 is sadly underrated. Very exquisite taste when it doesn't come to spaghetti sauce lol.


Interesting thread to bring up Bay 11, if you happen to know the history there.....
Funny stuff.

On the other topic:
Seriously, I think anyone (except the outdoors folk with serious acreage, if such a thing even exists) would complain, at least internally, about a lack of space. Whether you're growing in a closet, or a basement, or a warehouse, anyone with a seed collection is going to periodically think about their seeds, and think "I wish I could grow more plants." For me, that thought is immediately followed up by "Naw, that's stupid." But there's a long list of reasons for that, and I would love for them all to one day go away. People almost always grow all the plants they can, for whatever reasons they have, that is the nature of this game, and the people who play it. They will also almost always want to grow more, or, you know, at least the good ones will.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 10, 2014)

Clankie said:


> Interesting thread to bring up Bay 11, if you happen to know the history there.....
> Funny stuff.
> 
> On the other topic:
> Seriously, I think anyone (except the outdoors folk with serious acreage, if such a thing even exists) would complain, at least internally, about a lack of space. Whether you're growing in a closet, or a basement, or a warehouse, anyone with a seed collection is going to periodically think about their seeds, and think "I wish I could grow more plants." For me, that thought is immediately followed up by "Naw, that's stupid." But there's a long list of reasons for that, and I would love for them all to one day go away. People almost always grow all the plants they can, for whatever reasons they have, that is the nature of this game, and the people who play it. They will also almost always want to grow more, or, you know, at least the good ones will.


I pop them and then force myself to make room! Until my wife breathes fire. 

I do not know the history of Bay 11. I sampled a good amount in CO. Rocked me pretty good in a soaring eagle with no wings kind of way.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Wound up with Bodhi C99XLemon Thai F3, looking forward to trying those.

Freebies from Cannazon.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 10, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I pop them and then force myself to make room! Until my wife breathes fire.
> 
> I do not know the history of Bay 11. I sampled a good amount in CO. Rocked me pretty good in a soaring eagle with no wings kind of way.


Ken GDP's Bay 11 that was a "cup winner," was in fact Bodhi's Appalachia female cut that was renamed...


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Wound up with Bodhi C99XLemon Thai F3, looking forward to trying those.
> 
> Freebies from Cannazon.


what an awesome freebie!!


----------



## calicat (Mar 10, 2014)

Sure is never knew he had a freebie like that one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2014)

Clankie said:


> Interesting thread to bring up Bay 11, if you happen to know the history there.....
> Funny stuff.
> 
> On the other topic:
> Seriously, I think anyone (except the outdoors folk with serious acreage, if such a thing even exists) would complain, at least internally, about a lack of space. Whether you're growing in a closet, or a basement, or a warehouse, anyone with a seed collection is going to periodically think about their seeds, and think "I wish I could grow more plants." For me, that thought is immediately followed up by "Naw, that's stupid." But there's a long list of reasons for that, and I would love for them all to one day go away. People almost always grow all the plants they can, for whatever reasons they have, that is the nature of this game, and the people who play it. They will also almost always want to grow more, or, you know, at least the good ones will.


The history of the Bay 11 is the exact reason I chose the reg freebies a couple of promos ago. I looked at it as getting Bodhi freebies....sort of....

but yeah, has _anyone _ever run a plant - _loved _&#8203;that plant, then f2'd it and decided no other strains were needed, or even interesting? I think it's safe to say that the first time each of us lit a fine bud grown by our own hands, we were never going to be satisfied with just smoking some pot ever again.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 10, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> what an awesome freebie!!


I asked for Bodhi, he picked the freebie. If they used Bros Grimm C99 or equal genetics, I'm sure it will be good.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> And pretty boys AO
> I'm also waiting on some TGA AOS...black cherry pheno hunt!!! Bay 11 is sadly underrated. Very exquisite taste when it doesn't come to spaghetti sauce lol.


I like how TGA approaches his/their craft. Often [ime] some of the most flavorful smoke lacks desired potency, and by using grape, orange, black cherry, lime flavors in his hybrids, there's bound to be some less than kicka$$ phenos produced. But there's always a delicious flavored pheno w/ JTR potency that's never all that hard to find. 

As to my spaghetti sauce, a few vape pulls off this terrific c-99 just recently chopped - or, to link to the thread, some month old piney Goji - and you'd think you were sampling the best spaghetti sauce you'd ever tasted.

Because you would be.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I like how TGA approaches his/their craft. Often [ime] some of the most flavorful smoke lacks desired potency, and by using grape, orange, black cherry, lime flavors in his hybrids, there's bound to be some less than kicka$$ phenos produced. But there's always a delicious flavored pheno w/ JTR potency that's never all that hard to find.
> 
> As to my spaghetti sauce, a few vape pulls off this terrific c-99 just recently chopped - or, to link to the thread, some month old piney Goji - and you'd think you were sampling the best spaghetti sauce you'd ever tasted.
> 
> Because you would be.


How do you make your spaghetti sauce?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I like how TGA approaches his/their craft. Often [ime] some of the most flavorful smoke lacks desired potency, and by using grape, orange, black cherry, lime flavors in his hybrids, there's bound to be some less than kicka$$ phenos produced. But there's always a delicious flavored pheno w/ JTR potency that's never all that hard to find.
> 
> As to my spaghetti sauce, a few vape pulls off this terrific c-99 just recently chopped - or, to link to the thread, some month old piney Goji - and you'd think you were sampling the best spaghetti sauce you'd ever tasted.
> 
> Because you would be.


Haaa. No pine for me...maybe Prego. 

I hear a lot of herm and lack of potency complaints with TGA. I'll have to see for myself when my AOS comes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> How do you make your spaghetti sauce?


Unscrew lid, empty in saucepan; heat.


----------



## Clankie (Mar 10, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Haaa. No pine for me...maybe Prego.
> 
> I hear a lot of herm and lack of potency complaints with TGA. I'll have to see for myself when my AOS comes.


My experience with TGA has been limited to around 5 female plants. No herms, and while the tastes were great, I have found the high lacking. Some phenos started off very good, but I never found one I would consider long lasting in comparison to the other gear I have. Tastes were all very good, but honestly I grow much more for effect than taste. Plus, my favorite plant to smoke for myself is best described as meaty death doritos on a hot day. Not exactly what most people would consider tasty.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 10, 2014)

brek said:


> View attachment 3018211
> View attachment 3018212
> View attachment 3018214
> View attachment 3018215
> ...


Beautiful. I will post some pics of my lucky charms when I can, they have a few weeks left but now i have an awesome totem pole pheno and another frosted out perfectly round nugged pheno


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I asked for Bodhi, he picked the freebie. If they used Bros Grimm C99 or equal genetics, I'm sure it will be good.


I think Bodhi uses Ray Davies C99 cut....


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 10, 2014)

Clankie said:


> My experience with TGA has been limited to around 5 female plants. No herms, and while the tastes were great, I have found the high lacking. Some phenos started off very good, but I never found one I would consider long lasting in comparison to the other gear I have. Tastes were all very good, but honestly I grow much more for effect than taste. Plus, my favorite plant to smoke for myself is best described as meaty death doritos on a hot day. Not exactly what most people would consider tasty.


Just after I read this I got an email saying something didn't match with my card info. Maybe a sign eh. Should just stick with Bodhi lol. Really, what else do you need. That head trip and love triangle look very appealing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2014)

Clankie said:


> My experience with TGA has been limited to around 5 female plants. No herms, and while the tastes were great, I have found the high lacking. Some phenos started off very good, but I never found one I would consider long lasting in comparison to the other gear I have. Tastes were all very good, but honestly I grow much more for effect than taste. Plus, my favorite plant to smoke for myself is best described as meaty death doritos on a hot day. Not exactly what most people would consider tasty.


Meaty death doritos? That sounds awful...almost makes herijuana sound like champagne.



Almost.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 10, 2014)

Received my white lotus, goji, and sunshine daydream today! hell yeah. i also got two fem. og kush for free which they said id get but apparently they threw more in five seeds something marked ss? and two WW which guessing is white widow...


----------



## Adrosmokin (Mar 11, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> Received my white lotus, goji, and sunshine daydream today! hell yeah. i also got two fem. og kush for free which they said id get but apparently they threw more in five seeds something marked ss? and two WW which guessing is white widow...


SS should be the (Sleestack x Skunk)


----------



## Clankie (Mar 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Meaty death doritos? That sounds awful...almost makes herijuana sound like champagne.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost.


it also has notes of hot vomit.
the skunk91 is not to be messed with, it can blow your mind apart. but, yeah, it is a roadkill plant in the truest sense of the word. its just putrid. i love it soo much.


----------



## tree king (Mar 11, 2014)

Clankie said:


> it also has notes of hot vomit.
> the skunk91 is not to be messed with, it can blow your mind apart. but, yeah, it is a roadkill plant in the truest sense of the word. its just putrid. i love it soo much.


is there a description on that strain i cant find one? sounds like you like it better than the rku, interesting


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 11, 2014)

Just wanted to say sorry for not geting those atf #3 pics out! Had to go out of town very suddenly and
had to put off cutting it down. Cant remember how old they are but im guessing 70days on a cross thats
is showing amber at 58days. One thing i noticed is zero nanners (love that so it was logged as further testing.
first thing tomarrow il get the picks and post them.

on another note these are hitting the water
tigers milk
nibiru
goji og
blackberry lotus


also gearing up to do a (A11 guinus f-2 x app) pres project and try to get some of bodhi oldschool goodies
back around. Just waiting on B ok.


----------



## tree king (Mar 11, 2014)

hellraizer just a heads up i know for sure now that the atf x app is more vigorous in veg and less finicky than the white lotus. im on day 4 of flower, the atf's look like there gonna turn into some beasts. i still like the vigor on the wl though there not slow or anything, there just less fast a little


----------



## kona gold (Mar 11, 2014)

Clankie said:


> it also has notes of hot vomit.
> the skunk91 is not to be messed with, it can blow your mind apart. but, yeah, it is a roadkill plant in the truest sense of the word. its just putrid. i love it soo much.


Now that sounds like you found something that is very special if you like that super acrid dank skunk end of the spectrum, don't know how one wouldn't like that, that goes out to you Amos , and the potency seems topnotch! Would you happen to have any pics that you could post for mine and others viewing pleasure? Is it a "cotton mouth" red-eyed skull crusher?


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 11, 2014)

BlackBerry lotus? Now that sounds good! I want some of that!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 11, 2014)

Clankie said:


> it also has notes of hot vomit.
> the skunk91 is not to be messed with, it can blow your mind apart. but, yeah, it is a roadkill plant in the truest sense of the word. its just putrid. i love it soo much.


What strain is this?! I've been looking for a good RKS. The best RKS I've had was Riserva's, but it yielded like a pussy willow.


----------



## Clankie (Mar 11, 2014)

tree king said:


> is there a description on that strain i cant find one? sounds like you like it better than the rku, interesting


one time drop of 55 packs. the knly info on it was the place that is no more. its also a strain that is for advanced indoor growers only, as it is very hard to grow well inside. it was released mainly for the outdoor folk, but i like nasty skunks and am the risky sort.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 11, 2014)

So SK91 is pretty much a clone only? I know CC has it crossed in there Deadhead OG.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 11, 2014)

kona gold said:


> Now that sounds like you found something that is very special if you like that super acrid dank skunk end of the spectrum, don't know how one wouldn't like that, that goes out to you Amos , and the potency seems topnotch! Would you happen to have any pics that you could post for mine and others viewing pleasure? Is it a "cotton mouth" red-eyed skull crusher?


Hot vomit....and you " don't know how one wouldn't like that"?  Am I in Crazytown? [Will Ferrell in Zoolander]



snowboarder396 said:


> BlackBerry lotus? Now that sounds good! I want some of that!


Yeah......_that does sound good ! _


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 11, 2014)

So....I'm guessing that the 'hot vomit' has none of the legendary 'chicks get horny' factor of the candy store Jilly Bean pheno ?


----------



## kona gold (Mar 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> So....I'm guessing that the 'hot vomit' has none of the legendary 'chicks get horny' factor of the candy store Jilly Bean pheno ?
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## flor da vida (Mar 11, 2014)

Any suggestion for south hemisphere outdoor from bodhi ?!

Hot summers and wet summers... dry winter but still sunny... but in the summer needs some extra ligth to veg cause the days are not soo long .


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 11, 2014)

tree king said:


> hellraizer just a heads up i know for sure now that the atf x app is more vigorous in veg and less finicky than the white lotus. im on day 4 of flower, the atf's look like there gonna turn into some beasts. i still like the vigor on the wl though there not slow or anything, there just less fast a little


When you say finicky what you seeing in ve?


----------



## tree king (Mar 11, 2014)

Clankie said:


> one time drop of 55 packs. the knly info on it was the place that is no more. its also a strain that is for advanced indoor growers only, as it is very hard to grow well inside. it was released mainly for the outdoor folk, but i like nasty skunks and am the risky sort.


good that makes me not care that i dont have it. i hate strains that are hard to grow. thanks for the info


----------



## tree king (Mar 11, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> When you say finicky what you seeing in ve?


its nothing major but a few of the smaller ones couldnt handle the strong light after transplant so the leaves drooped. i then raised the light and they were fine. also before transplant a few of the white lotus died prob from root rot. when there in the starter plugs if i water them too much some times that happens. none of my atf's died though. just to be clear this stuff is very minor the wl have very good vigor im just noticing the atf is a little more forgiving and faster which im liking

just a heads up i started germination of road kill unicorn, mountain temple, and chem4d on sunday. i also have 11 feminized chem 4 s1's that i just transplanted into the mother room. im searching for moms hopefully i dont have to germ anymore seeds for a long long time.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 11, 2014)

Can someone give me a little help? I have a sudden green to yellow fade that's just come over the Blood Orange and SSDD [ same 5 gal bucket ]. They were the color of the Blueberry Hill [ on the right ] about 3 days ago. They're all in DWC.

Here's what it's not: roots are white and plentiful, aerated and healthy. ph is 5.8. Light 18 inches above, constant fan. Just did a nutrient change 2 days ago which has not slowed the yellowing. The temps are good with fan circulation. The nutes are the same DynaGro schedule employed for years. I tend to use a 'let the plant adapt to me' approach, and can usually figure out most things. The reservoirs get topped off w/ CalMag between changes. 

I'm fairly confident that they'll work themselves thru whatever this is, but these 2 plants are rather important. Ideas?


----------



## Clankie (Mar 11, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> So SK91 is pretty much a clone only? I know CC has it crossed in there Deadhead OG.


bodhi's skunk91 has the same mother, the chem 91 sk va. bodhi crossed this with a male from a very old and privately held 'rks' line, which is why it was very limited. the other rks cross, dirty hippy x rks, was limited to 11 packs. bodhi is still working the rks line, so there will probably be more crosses with it at some point.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 11, 2014)

How many weeks Amos? My SSDD which are wrapping up are getting a beautiful yellow, gold fade, and I'm still feeding as she is still eating. 

I'm at 9 weeks. Both will be done sometime in the next week or so


----------



## brek (Mar 11, 2014)

Chopping some Goji Lights tonight.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 11, 2014)

brek said:


> Chopping some Goji Lights tonight.


oh please show and tell. I chopped a blueberry hill last night but I'm not proud of her. ran into calcium problem early on and when done right she is a 10 weeker. At 11 weeks with most of the leaves dead, she had to go, she just wouldn't finish. My Goji will be coming down with my ssdd soon and they've been problem free.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> How many weeks Amos? My SSDD which are wrapping up are getting a beautiful yellow, gold fade, and I'm still feeding as she is still eating.
> 
> I'm at 9 weeks. Both will be done sometime in the next week or so


They are at 18 days 12 / 12.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> They are at 18 days 12 / 12.


All my BOs are HEFERS! Complete fade in a very rich soil at 7 weeks. 



Clankie said:


> bodhi's skunk91 has the same mother, the chem 91 sk va. bodhi crossed this with a male from a very old and privately held 'rks' line, which is why it was very limited. the other rks cross, dirty hippy x rks, was limited to 11 packs. bodhi is still working the rks line, so there will probably be more crosses with it at some point.


Thanks for the background. I'm still surprised by the Bay 11. Seems like strains are taking forever to hit the banks.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> How many weeks Amos? My SSDD which are wrapping up are getting a beautiful yellow, gold fade, and I'm still feeding as she is still eating.
> 
> I'm at 9 weeks. Both will be done sometime in the next week or so


I'm also at 9 and should go one more...too bad I double dipped on the sampling. My stretchy small nug pheno just started swelling @ 9. I could see it going past 10 weeks.


----------



## brek (Mar 11, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I'm also at 9 and should go one more...too bad I double dipped on the sampling. My stretchy small nug pheno just started swelling @ 9. I could see it going past 10 weeks.


I let that pheno go 78 days last round. One of my favorite smokes ever.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 11, 2014)

Ceedsman having a promo now!!! For each pack of B, you get 5 Snow Queen! Head Trip or Love Triangle???


----------



## Adrosmokin (Mar 11, 2014)

Damnit, I'm trying to save money.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Mar 11, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to RedCarpetMatches again.


*


----------



## D619 (Mar 11, 2014)

Anyone in the So. Cal area successfully received their orders from Ceedsman?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 11, 2014)

They're only accepting Visa cards now?! I didn't realize I had a bunch of loyalty points to spend...if only I can spend them.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea, it's not letting me apply points to my order.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> They are at 18 days 12 / 12.


okay that's a bit unusual. could it be light bleaching?


----------



## brek (Mar 11, 2014)

ATF has an incredible calyx to leaf ratio. Down in 3 days.


----------



## tree king (Mar 11, 2014)

brek said:


> ATF has an incredible calyx to leaf ratio. Down in 3 days.


nice! i just checked on mine today and all i can say is these are gonna be MONSTERS. vigor for days and easy to grow. much faster than the tranquil e

you got pics brek?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> okay that's a bit unusual. could it be light bleaching?


No, it was 2 ft below the lamp the first week while the Goji clones were finishing. I added some CalMag; if no better, will just change out the reservoir again and push forward. 

Thanks to all for the replies.


----------



## brek (Mar 11, 2014)

tree king said:


> nice! i just checked on mine today and all i can say is these are gonna be MONSTERS. vigor for days and easy to grow. much faster than the tranquil e
> 
> you got pics brek?


Not yet. It's really tetrised in there. Will take pics when i chop.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 11, 2014)

Information or pics of snow queen?


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Mar 11, 2014)

I have the same thing with my SSDD. I am flowering the clones from the first two seed mothers.
It's happening on the stretchy one.
The fat yielding indica leaner is green and bright, and the stretchy one is yellowing and paling.
It's at 58 days and it's only the back-up clone.
I am perpetuating the other indica dom one.
The funny thing is, the taller more finicky one smells more like blueberries this time, and I am second guessing my mother choice.
Either way I would say, SSDD is great regardless of what pheno you get.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 11, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I have the same thing with my SSDD. I am flowering the clones from the first two seed mothers.
> It's happening on the stretchy one.
> The fat yielding indica leaner is green and bright, and the stretchy one is yellowing and paling.
> It's at 58 days and it's only the back-up clone.
> ...


I have the exact phenos. I'm going to attempt reveg'd bonsai moms in 5x5 square pots.


----------



## tree king (Mar 11, 2014)

brek said:


> Not yet. It's really tetrised in there. Will take pics when i chop.


id like to see a full plant shot if possible. thanks


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Can someone give me a little help? I have a sudden green to yellow fade that's just come over the Blood Orange and SSDD [ same 5 gal bucket ]. They were the color of the Blueberry Hill [ on the right ] about 3 days ago. They're all in DWC.
> 
> Here's what it's not: roots are white and plentiful, aerated and healthy. ph is 5.8. Light 18 inches above, constant fan. Just did a nutrient change 2 days ago which has not slowed the yellowing. The temps are good with fan circulation. The nutes are the same DynaGro schedule employed for years. I tend to use a 'let the plant adapt to me' approach, and can usually figure out most things. The reservoirs get topped off w/ CalMag between changes.
> 
> ...



Every blood orange i got other then the keeper #4 was a power house and very hungry!
the #4 loves alot less and is much easyer to dail in. #4 is the pic bodhi used to list bO


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Every blood orange i got other then the keeper #4 was a power house and very hungry!
> the #4 loves alot less and is much easyer to dail in. #4 is the pic bodhi used to list bO


Much thanks. After a big drink of Cal/Mag yesterday, there's not much change. The funny thing, other than the faded color, there's nothing to indicate less than stellar vigor. I'm going to wait another day then change out the reservoir again, and had planned to up the nutes a bit


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 12, 2014)

Goji likes her mag..... ALOT.

Just keep at it, I am sure she will improve.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Much thanks. After a big drink of Cal/Mag yesterday, there's not much change. The funny thing, other than the faded color, there's nothing to indicate less than stellar vigor. I'm going to wait another day then change out the reservoir again, and had planned to up the nutes a bit


What kind of nutes and feeding regiment are you giving them?


----------



## kona gold (Mar 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Much thanks. After a big drink of Cal/Mag yesterday, there's not much change. The funny thing, other than the faded color, there's nothing to indicate less than stellar vigor. I'm going to wait another day then change out the reservoir again, and had planned to up the nutes a bit


I take it you think the cal/mag will green her up?


----------



## brek (Mar 12, 2014)

What EC are you feeding at Amos?


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 12, 2014)

HazeHeaven said:


> I have a lot of neck and shoulder pain and I like the Sunshine Daydream a lot. Very relaxing for relieving pain and very potent. Mighty fine indica with a enough of a mind high thrown in that you stay engaged in things. Like 80/20 Ind/Sat. The effects last about 2.5 hrs at full strength before it lets you down slowly. Bag appeal is off the charts. Extremely frosty, dense, and sticky - looks so royal you almost don't want to smoke (or in my case vape) it. I got 2/2 females and I know there are more phenos in there that _could_ be even better than the two I ended up with. Pheno 1 smelled/tasted like Buttered Blueberry muffins and Pheno 2 had more of a chem aroma/taste. There's a reason SSDD is usually one of the first of Bodhi's regular offerings to sell out after a drop.


thanks for this info. makes me want to pop them and i don't have room! must.have.patience.


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> You're right, but before we curse life, let's turn those frowns upside down. Sure, I'd like to sample one of _any_ of these fine beans in the stash box right now....matter of fact, it sucks that there's no technique yet that turns beans to buds w/o that annoying 4 month inconvenience of growing the damm things. But you know....having a non-ending supply of good smoke w/o leaving home is not to be taken for granted. *Life with modest grow spaces is still life with grow spaces.*


^^^LIKE^^^ isn't that the truth!!  just having a space, no matter how small, is better than no space at all!!


----------



## brek (Mar 12, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> thanks for this info. makes me want to pop them and i don't have room! *must.have.patience.*


so difficult sometimes!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 12, 2014)

Where's everyone getting these kewl strains? It's been the same ol same for awhile on ceedsman and zon.


----------



## Clankie (Mar 12, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Where's everyone getting these kewl strains? It's been the same ol same for awhile on ceedsman and zon.


There's like 5 or 6 testers for Bodhi who regularly post in this thread, so you will regularly see things that have not been commercially released yet. A lot of us have also been buying his gear for a while, and before everything went south he was using tsd for his more limited drops. Then there's the whole Holistic Nursery debacle, which I would definitely not recommend sending any money their way. \


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 12, 2014)

Clankie said:


> There's like 5 or 6 testers for Bodhi who regularly post in this thread, so you will regularly see things that have not been commercially released yet. A lot of us have also been buying his gear for a while, and before everything went south he was using tsd for his more limited drops. Then there's the whole Holistic Nursery debacle, which I would definitely not recommend sending any money their way. \


Any word on when the strains will be released at the bigger banks? Thanks again.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2014)

Before I answer, I remind everyone of my legendary 'spaghetti sauce' [ aka 'lazy man's] approach to gardening. I've been using this method with these nutes for several years. I rarely run clones, so my method is more a 'one approach' to all, with some tweaking along the way for obvious trouble, which is most often nute sensitivity. Okay then....



kona gold said:


> What kind of nutes and feeding regiment are you giving them?


In 5 gal DWC, one tsp DynaGro 'Foliage Pro' through veg, regular DynaGro for 3-4 weeks of 12 / 12 [ depending on anticipated finish ], then DynaBloom until approx 10 days before finish. Change out the reservoirs every week, topping off with Cal?Mag in between changes.



kona gold said:


> I take it you think the cal/mag will green her up?


Normally a weak nitrogen solution would be the first thought after making sure of the 5.8 ph, but I'd just changed the resrvoir w/ full test gro just before the fade started. I decided to just top it off as usual w/ Cal/Mag and give it another day or two before dumping 3 gals of nutes.



brek said:


> What EC are you feeding at Amos?


I have _no _idea. And that's the truth.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 12, 2014)

AO, have you tried giving her a little more? She's the biggest eater I've grown. Do you foliar at all?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> AO, have you tried giving her a little more? She's the biggest eater I've grown. Do you foliar at all?


 I don't foliar spray in the bloom room because of other plants further along / risk of bud rot, but I'll likely change out the reservoir again tomorrow and up the nitrogen if there hasn't been some greening up. In contrast, as you can see in the pic, the Blueberry Hill beside it is forest green on exactly the same regimen.


----------



## brek (Mar 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Before I answer, I remind everyone of my legendary 'spaghetti sauce' [ aka 'lazy man's] approach to gardening. I've been using this method with these nutes for several years. I rarely run clones, so my method is more a 'one approach' to all, with some tweaking along the way for obvious trouble, which is most often nute sensitivity. Okay then....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the first few years I grew I never worried about PH, PPM, EC and I did FINE. But sometimes strange things would happen to my leaves and I just couldn't figure out why. I ended up in biz with a guy who made me feel like Jesse Pinkman to his Walter White. The main thing he stressed I didn't was EC level as it is a great universal measurement of plant nutrition. I use dyna at 1.0-1.1 EC with 6.5 PH in flower (i'm in pro-mix) and I rarely see a problem as it is a great "one size fits all" measurement. I'm also a strain/variety junkie and like at LEAST 10 diff. strains at a time. This recipe seems to benefit them all. EC awareness has improved my crop ten fold. Just my 2 cents. Most likely I'm wrong.


----------



## brek (Mar 13, 2014)

ps. Goji Lights makes me hungrier than probably any strain I can think of. I'm not at ALLLLLL sensitive to "munchies" and would usually rather drink coffee but GL makes me STARVING. Would benefit patients in need of an appetite stimulant GREATLY.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 13, 2014)

Atf #3.....AKA the dirty sock


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 13, 2014)

Concentrates made from very old DB trim


----------



## kona gold (Mar 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Before I answer, I remind everyone of my legendary 'spaghetti sauce' [ aka 'lazy man's] approach to gardening. I've been using this method with these nutes for several years. I rarely run clones, so my method is more a 'one approach' to all, with some tweaking along the way for obvious trouble, which is most often nute sensitivity. Okay then....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got ya. So with that in mind, an seeing as it is an overall yellow, not from bottom up, I will suggest what I think. It might help or be completely irrelevant! My first impression is the ph your running, is not conducive to that particular strain, and it's locking out. I know your "supposed" to run a slightly lower ph in hydro than soil, but shift in ph seems minor, but is huge to a plant. A lot of nutes get locked out when ph drops below 6.5. So this variety might be more sensitive. Secondly, it might not be able to handle what your giving her. You might want to try no nutes with her and see if this slowly gets her back on track, and allows for her to process the nutrients inside her. Usually, in my experience, overall yellowing is a sign of some sort of imbalance. Yellowing from bottom up, then I would suggest to fertilize. Problem your gonna run into is patience. Cause whatever you do, the problem won't remedy itself overnight. So whatever action you try, you will have to wait to see if has an effect, before trying another method. This is hard, cause if your try cal/mag, then try more nitogen, then try adjusting ph, and don't give them the days required to see results with each individual treatment, you may never solve the problem. Also, I would add co2 if you don't already, as this can help correct problems, especially if there is too much fertilizer! Good luck bro!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 13, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Atf #3.....AKA the dirty sock
> View attachment 3021419View attachment 3021420View attachment 3021421
> 
> View attachment 3021410View attachment 3021411View attachment 3021412
> ...


Awesome!!!! Now i'm super stoked to start these beans!!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 13, 2014)

Hellz muth fuckin yeah Hellz!!! Let me smoke that dirty ass sock! Would you say that's the most resinous B strain you've ran?


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 13, 2014)

Alright so even though I still have more than half a pack of Sunshine Daydream, I bought another pack to get those freebies. About to cut down my two phenos of SSDD, pretty sure the one I really like is the small stretch, nub girl who smells like blueberry muffins. I know the other one had a much more pronounced chem smell to her. 

Seriously my favorite smoke. I wish Goji beans were in, as I do need a pack. I'll have to take a photo shoot this evening, the fan leaves on the Goji are simply ridiculously covered in trichomes. she loved me updating to a 600 watt from a 400. I'll get much more yield out of her this time around.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 13, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Alright so even though I still have more than half a pack of Sunshine Daydream, I bought another pack to get those freebies. About to cut down my two phenos of SSDD, pretty sure the one I really like is the small stretch, nub girl who smells like blueberry muffins. I know the other one had a much more pronounced chem smell to her.
> 
> Seriously my favorite smoke. I wish Goji beans were in, as I do need a pack. I'll have to take a photo shoot this evening, the fan leaves on the Goji are simply ridiculously covered in trichomes. she loved me updating to a 600 watt from a 400. I'll get much more yield out of her this time around.



Hey Tonight....this doesnt apply to you directly, but i'm posting this here cause it's on my mind.
I just got done readin, that if you use smart phones to take pics of your garden, that the government can track through your gps and lock in the location of where you took that pic. Dont know if this is common knowledge to everyone, but i thought i'd mention it. So use camera's if your gonna take pics!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 13, 2014)

brek said:


> ps. Goji Lights makes me hungrier than probably any strain I can think of. I'm not at ALLLLLL sensitive to "munchies" and would usually rather drink coffee but GL makes me STARVING. Would benefit patients in need of an appetite stimulant GREATLY.


I should stay away then lol. I am pretty efficient at storing excess food. One beer and I double in size. I carry Christmas with me till March.


----------



## calicat (Mar 13, 2014)

Nicely done Hell very resinous and greasy. Nomnomnom.
That is a killer extraction pic from your DB MH. Did you isolate your phenotypes or was it a potpourri of all of them?


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 13, 2014)

kona gold said:


> Hey Tonight....this doesnt apply to you directly, but i'm posting this here cause it's on my mind.
> I just got done readin, that if you use smart phones to take pics of your garden, that the government can track through your gps and lock in the location of where you took that pic. Dont know if this is common knowledge to everyone, but i thought i'd mention it. So use camera's if your gonna take pics!


Yea I'm guilty of this, but to be honest, I'm not overly concerned. It's good to practice safe postings, but I know my phone doesn't give any information besides model date and time. I've out myself as I've stated I live in the Mitten state. I am medical, but caution is always wise. I completely agree with you. 

Also I got the last Mountain Temple in my order as well!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 13, 2014)

I have a Golden Temple and Blue Hill that aren't runts, but slower than the rest. I can't get myself to axe them, so I took some nice hearty cuttings. I've heard and read (not experienced) that some clones will grow much faster than the mother from seed. What do you guys think?


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 13, 2014)

In my experience if you take a larger cutting for clones, they seem to grow quicker. what I've noticed with clones, they seem to pre flower well before I put them into flower. When they go into flower, they simply explode compared to the first go round.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 13, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> In my experience if you take a larger cutting for clones, they seem to grow quicker. what I've noticed with clones, they seem to pre flower well before I put them into flower. When they go into flower, they simply explode compared to the first go round.


I took a good 6" cutting from the main stalk. Got rid of the rest. Hope I can keep em alive.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 13, 2014)

calicat said:


> Nicely done Hell very resinous and greasy. Nomnomnom.
> That is a killer extraction pic from your DB MH. Did you isolate your phenotypes or was it a potpourri of all of them?


Geez you have a good eye. The one at left was off a very hashy flavored pheno, the wax at right was the 'Fermenting Fruit' one. I like mixing them after they are made, little cocktail dabs if I feel like. But I like keeping them apart, I just go smell it every now and then. Keep smoking it to weekends now, always get over medicated off waxes still. Pretty new to it really.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 13, 2014)

This thread is populated by some very excellent people. Rather than quote all the posts, let me just thank all who've replied and offered suggestions - will look into the ec, tiger, and will jack up the ph slightly when I change the reservoir this afternoon, kona. I definitely agree about having to be patient to see results in the plants. That's why I'll usually let things be after a reservoir change....they usually straighten up. Just anxious to finally sample the legendary SSDD. 

Again, as you can see, the Blueberry Hill on the same regimen is a champ. Actually, outside the pale color, the BO and SSDD aren't showing any other problems. The growth is fine....really popping out the pistils one day shy of 3 weeks. They're sharing the same 5 gal bucket - just how the male/female thing worked out, so they'll not be as robust as the BH that is alone in a bucket. Here's how they looked this morning - and again...much thanks, amigos !


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 13, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Geez you have a good eye. The one at left was off a very hashy flavored pheno, the wax at right was the 'Fermenting Fruit' one. I like mixing them after they are made, little cocktail dabs if I feel like. But I like keeping them apart, I just go smell it every now and then. Keep smoking it to weekends now, always get over medicated off waxes still. Pretty new to it really.


I'm just now about to buy some bubble bags. I haven't looked around RIU - rarely leave this area - but hopefully there's a 'how _not _to destroy myself thread when first doing dabs. There's a video on YouTube I saw months ago...some guy doing a dab, exhaling, coughing his lungs out, grabbing his head and dropping to a fetal postion sobbing, 'oh my god...oh my god'. He comes out of it eventually. Very funny, since it's happening to someone not named 'me'.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 13, 2014)

This thread is full of win...

Great people! I've yet to have a problem (that wasn't caused by me) with bodhi gear. Blueberry Hill loves her calcium so make sure you have some on the ready. That's been the only issue I've had. With SSDD and Goji almost done I will take some photos for people here. 

Next into flower, Blueberry Hill again (I learned from my mistake, this is the fifth go round), Goji again, and both SSDD (but I'm picking a winner so this will be the last run with both). Still in veg but will be re planted, three white lotus, and three Ancient OG. Leaving the seedling phase and being replanted are 3 Lemon Zingers and 2 (I accidentally broke a seedlings stem) Pagoda. 

It's a bodhi full house over here, and this all all fits in a closet!


----------



## tree king (Mar 13, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Atf #3.....AKA the dirty sock
> View attachment 3021419View attachment 3021420View attachment 3021421
> 
> View attachment 3021410View attachment 3021411View attachment 3021412
> ...


hellraizer that doesnt look like a big yielder at all am i missing something?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 13, 2014)

tree king said:


> hellraizer that doesnt look like a big yielder at all am i missing something?


That was my first thought as well.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2014)

First Bodhi run in the books. Very frosty, smells great, and easy to grow!

Dream Lotus:


----------



## brek (Mar 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> First Bodhi run in the books. Very frosty, smells great, and easy to grow!
> 
> Dream Lotus:
> 
> ...


Nice bro!!! Looks delicious!

As for the ATF I will say this. I have 2 phenos and the dirty sock seems to be a smaller yeilder. They come down tomorrow and we'll see. BUT both ATF's have ROCK HARD chunky buds. I could be wrong but I'm guessing it's one of those with a deceiving yield due to how weighty those nuguloids are. Jabbas Stash for example. Looked to be the lowest yielder in the bunch. Like tiny looking OG yield.....When all was said and done it was the HEAVIEST plant in the garden at almost 3 zips just because of how dense it was. Like moonrocks


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2014)

brek said:


> Nice bro!!! Looks delicious!
> 
> As for the ATF I will say this. I have 2 phenos and the dirty sock seems to be a smaller yeilder. They come down tomorrow and we'll see. BUT both ATF's have ROCK HARD chunky buds. I could be wrong but I'm guessing it's one of those with a deceiving yield due to how weighty those nuguloids are. Jabbas Stash for example. Looked to be the lowest yielder in the bunch. Like tiny looking OG yield.....When all was said and done it was the HEAVIEST plant in the garden at almost 3 zips just because of how dense it was. Like moonrocks


Thanks! Looking forward to puffing on some.....

"Dirty sock pheno"?? LOL. I love the description.

I'm very impressed with my first pack of Bodhi. I've got a couple more varieties in the vault..... and one is getting moved to the front of the line. SSDD or Lucky Charms. They both sound amazing!


----------



## brek (Mar 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Thanks! Looking forward to puffing on some.....
> 
> "Dirty sock pheno"?? LOL. I love the description.
> 
> I'm very impressed with my first pack of Bodhi. I've got a couple more varieties in the vault..... and one is getting moved to the front of the line. *SSDD or Lucky Charms*. They both sound amazing!


You will NOT be disappointed. Those may be my 2 favorite strains to come out of 20 years tokin. (all time fave may have been orange krush I got in 1999 been looking ever since. Blood orange is closest i've smelled so far)


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2014)

brek said:


> You will NOT be disappointed. Those may be my 2 favorite strains to come out of 20 years tokin. (all time fave may have been orange krush I got in 1999 been looking ever since. Blood orange is closest i've smelled so far)


Man, that's good to hear! May have to just flip a coin then .....


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 13, 2014)

You won't be disappointed by ssdd, hence why I bought a second pack. I think she will end up having a thread like "Save a Yo Mama" in the future.


----------



## brek (Mar 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Man, that's good to hear! May have to just flip a coin then .....


I have both coming down in the next few days. I can post up pics if you'd like to see a comparison. I would have to flip a coin. I like them both that much.

Also.... You're embarking down a dangerously dank road my friend. Once you start poppin bodhi's it's VERY hard to stop!  (i need a bodhi seed collector support group!)


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2014)

brek said:


> I have both coming down in the next few days. I can post up pics if you'd like to see a comparison. I would have to flip a coin. I like them both that much.
> 
> Also.... You're embarking down a dangerously dank road my friend. Once you start poppin bodhi's it's VERY hard to stop!  (i need a bodhi seed collector support group!)


LOL! So I've heard.

I would love to see some pics. I've got a few weeks to wait anyway as I just germinated some Sugar Punch, so I'll hold off until I see some brek-pics.


----------



## tree king (Mar 13, 2014)

brek said:


> I have both coming down in the next few days. I can post up pics if you'd like to see a comparison. I would have to flip a coin. I like them both that much.
> 
> Also.... You're embarking down a dangerously dank road my friend. Once you start poppin bodhi's it's VERY hard to stop!  (i need a bodhi seed collector support group!)


brek what do you think about the yield on the lucky charms and how does it compare to the atf x app? id love to see pics of both if possible


----------



## brek (Mar 13, 2014)

tree king said:


> brek what do you think about the yield on the lucky charms and how does it compare to the atf x app? id love to see pics of both if possible


LC yields incredibly well for me. Won't know about the ATF for a few days. Will also not really be comparable because the ATF are the first run from seed. The LC are now the first CLONE run. They are KILLING it this round even harder than before. Until I run the ATF from clone it wouldn't really be a fair comparison. I'm thinking the ATF is gonna be gnarly. It looks and smells like nothing I've seen in a LONG time.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 13, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Hellz muth fuckin yeah Hellz!!! Let me smoke that dirty ass sock! Would you say that's the most resinous B strain you've ran?


Its close to it, one thing though this thing is outright stoney shit!


----------



## tree king (Mar 13, 2014)

brek said:


> LC yields incredibly well for me. Won't know about the ATF for a few days. Will also not really be comparable because the ATF are the first run from seed. The LC are now the first CLONE run. They are KILLING it this round even harder than before. Until I run the ATF from clone it wouldn't really be a fair comparison. I'm thinking the ATF is gonna be gnarly. It looks and smells like nothing I've seen in a LONG time.


hmm i guess its kind of close though cause most of the time i can tell by eye even from seed on comparisons. i cant wait to see what you think of the atf compared to the lc after you smoke it. especially knowing its some of the best you ever smoked


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 13, 2014)

tree king said:


> hellraizer that doesnt look like a big yielder at all am i missing something?


Picks dont do it justice for size but the nugs are the size of my fist and insainly dense... I didnt get much veg time
on here in fact i flipped her much to early, she dont stretch much so next time il give her a extra week. I know it
dont look it but it will push 2 1/2 ounces and thats good for how dence that table was... This one was crouded with
a bunch of appy dom plants. I have no douts that with a extra week it will really take it home


----------



## tree king (Mar 13, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Picks dont do it justice for size but the nugs are the size of my fist and insainly dense... I didnt get much veg time
> on here in fact i flipped her much to early, she dont stretch much so next time il give her a extra week. I know it
> dont look it but it will push 2 1/2 ounces and thats good for how dence that table was... This one was crouded with
> a bunch of appy dom plants. I have no douts that with a extra week it will really take it home


cool il take your word on it. it looks so much different than the blood orange you grew, those looked like monsters. would you say the blood orange yields more or no? also how do the highs compare would you say the atf is stronger weed than the BO?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 13, 2014)

@tree king my next run will be a full table of #3 from top to bottom is solid buds and zero larf.....
most the super heavy appy don plant had a comersh yield but a good amount was larf and went
to the tumbler.




@tree king the atf is by far the stoneyest of the 2 the appy dom phenos dont pack the punch
the atf #3 and calio #4 bring

as for yield BO #4 wins


----------



## tree king (Mar 13, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> @tree king my next run will be a full table of #3 from top to bottom is solid buds and zero larf.....
> most the super heavy appy don plant had a comersh yield but a good amount was larf and went
> to the tumbler.
> 
> ...


got it. im not gonna lie though i might end up picking one with a huge calyx to leaf ratio. im lookin for a pretty big yield so i hope it works out for combined potency and quality. this is why im running a bunch of strains at once cause i need to find something asap that works.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 13, 2014)

Smoke and weigh afterwards. Only way to tell.


----------



## brek (Mar 13, 2014)

I think I need to stay in this thread. Every time I leave it I end up arguing with finshaggy or someone like him. It's safer in here.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 13, 2014)

Seems like a nice place. Girls will have a photo shoot this evening. May take down the SSDD, they are getting close.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 13, 2014)

Was so tempted to buy for the snowqueen freebies, but I am still holding out for the deadly gear.

SOOOO hard to do!!!!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 13, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Was so tempted to buy for the snowqueen freebies, but I am still holding out for the deadly gear.
> 
> SOOOO hard to do!!!!


I'm right with ya. Anyone have a timeframe? 

I wish I didn't take so many early samples of SSDD. Couldn't believe how high I could get on half clear.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 13, 2014)

For some reason I read your name as RedCarpetMunchies. Haha.

I think bodhi said after the Cannabis cup.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 13, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> For some reason I read your name as RedCarpetMunchies. Haha.
> 
> I think bodhi said after the Cannabis cup.


I might as well change it to that LMAO.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 13, 2014)

brek said:


> You will NOT be disappointed. Those may be my 2 favorite strains to come out of 20 years tokin. (all time fave may have been orange krush I got in 1999 been looking ever since. Blood orange is closest i've smelled so far)


That orange krush I used to get in SoCal around 98-99 was the bombest herb ever. I've been searching forever to try and find it. It was the reason I grabbed blood orange lol


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 13, 2014)

Blood Orange is an absolute beast. Can't wait to see the final product. I'd rather reveg that than the SSDD, due to yield and finish time. Has anyone run or tried head trip?


----------



## kona gold (Mar 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> This thread is populated by some very excellent people. Rather than quote all the posts, let me just thank all who've replied and offered suggestions - will look into the ec, tiger, and will jack up the ph slightly when I change the reservoir this afternoon, kona. I definitely agree about having to be patient to see results in the plants. That's why I'll usually let things be after a reservoir change....they usually straighten up. Just anxious to finally sample the legendary SSDD.
> 
> Again, as you can see, the Blueberry Hill on the same regimen is a champ. Actually, outside the pale color, the BO and SSDD aren't showing any other problems. The growth is fine....really popping out the pistils one day shy of 3 weeks. They're sharing the same 5 gal bucket - just how the male/female thing worked out, so they'll not be as robust as the BH that is alone in a bucket. Here's how they looked this morning - and again...much thanks, amigos !
> 
> View attachment 3021645


All the best my friend! I'm excited for you as well.....now for me to get reset up so I can crack some of my B-gear I've been dying to try!!


----------



## tree king (Mar 14, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Blood Orange is an absolute beast. Can't wait to see the final product. I'd rather reveg that than the SSDD, due to yield and finish time. Has anyone run or tried head trip?


red have you ran the road kill unicorn or temple? nice to hear that BO is a beast. i hear rku is a monster too im curious how the yield compares cause i just sprouted some


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 14, 2014)

tree king said:


> red have you ran the road kill unicorn or temple? nice to hear that BO is a beast. i hear rku is a monster too im curious how the yield compares cause i just sprouted some


Haven't run RKU or temple. I know BO and SSDD are both good yielders...the latter being slow and teasing me with her aroma. I'm very pleased with my 4 out of 6 superstitious gals. ALL VIGOUROUS!!! Can't wait to see what I get with the stevie wonder lineage.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 14, 2014)

I wouldn't say SSDD is a huge yielder. She is good for Bodhi gear and average at best, she does have good dense nugs. Now Blueberry Hill is a yielder compared to most bodhi gear. Out of all the Bodhi I've grown, she has out yielded every other plant of Bodhi genetics in my setup, even when I haven't treated her the best, she consistently puts out hand grenades.

This is an old picture from a November Harvest when she's done justice under my old 400, now I've got a six and this was in a three gallon pot, yielded over 2.25 ounces on her. That nug weighed about 8 grams.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 14, 2014)

kona gold said:


> All the best my friend! I'm excited for you as well.....now for me to get reset up so I can crack some of my B-gear I've been dying to try!!


Gracias, amigo !

Won't post a pic this morning, but after the reservoir change yesterday, both the BO and SSDD look like Popeye after eating his spinach. [ now THERE's an old reference ]. The BH continues to be awesome.

eta [ < borrowed from TY ]: It was probably 5 months ago that there was nothing interesting to read on RIU, and I finally decided to look into the Bodhi thread that had [ at that time ] about 200 posts. That was a game changer. So far, have gotten 2 separate phenos of Goji in jars, and early samples are that the clones are much better than the rushed moms. I wouldn't call it stellar yet....perhaps after a few days in the jars.....but their both very good. No question the BH is one of the most vigorous plants I've ever had, and the BO and SSDD look to have shrugged off the paleness as if it weren't even a concern. [ me thinks very good genes ]


----------



## kona gold (Mar 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Gracias, amigo !
> 
> Won't post a pic this morning, but after the reservoir change yesterday, both the BO and SSDD look like Popeye after eating his spinach. [ now THERE's an old reference ]. The BH continues to be awesome.


That's great to hear!


----------



## tree king (Mar 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I wouldn't say SSDD is a huge yielder. She is good for Bodhi gear and average at best, she does have good dense nugs. Now Blueberry Hill is a yielder compared to most bodhi gear. Out of all the Bodhi I've grown, she has out yielded every other plant of Bodhi genetics in my setup, even when I haven't treated her the best, she consistently puts out hand grenades.
> 
> This is an old picture from a November Harvest when she's done justice under my old 400, now I've got a six and this was in a three gallon pot, yielded over 2.25 ounces on her. That nug weighed about 8 grams.
> 
> View attachment 3022648


thats kind of shocking cause i wouldnt think a strain half blueberry would be that huge of a yielder. i got 3 packs of blue hill so thats great news. im curious what other bodhi strains have you grown? it be nice to know what your comparing it to

thanks red


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 14, 2014)

SSDD, Superstious, Goji, Blueberry Hill.
Pretty much similar yields amongst all of them with Blueberry Hill being the exception. All the above have been flowered out at least twice, I'm cutting down 2 Sunshine Daydreams tonight at a little over 10 weeks. 
I've got Ancient OG coming up and about to be flowered, Lemon Zinger, White Lotus, Pagoda,

eta next week mountain temple will hit the water as will snow queen. With the two plants coming down tonight, I'm debating doing a more sea of green green to flower out and sex some of those plants or use larger containers with the vegged plants I have now. Goji comes down next week and the following week another one will come down.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm at 62 days on my SSDD...have about another week. 10 weeks is an eternity for me, no matter how good.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 14, 2014)

ah she's worth it red, you are almost there! Almost all Bodhi gear seem to go 10 weeks + 

I could harvest Superstious early, but she looked the best at 10 weeks. I don't enjoy amber, my rule is 20 clear 80 cloudy and I look for the receding pistils and swollen calyxs


----------



## tree king (Mar 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> SSDD, Superstious, Goji, Blueberry Hill.
> Pretty much similar yields amongst all of them with Blueberry Hill being the exception. All the above have been flowered out at least twice, I'm cutting down 2 Sunshine Daydreams tonight at a little over 10 weeks.
> I've got Ancient OG coming up and about to be flowered, Lemon Zinger, White Lotus, Pagoda,
> 
> eta next week mountain temple will hit the water as will snow queen. With the two plants coming down tonight, I'm debating doing a more sea of green green to flower out and sex some of those plants or use larger containers with the vegged plants I have now. Goji comes down next week and the following week another one will come down.


nice! i just flowered white lotus last week. you got me exited to run the bh now thanks. if i already asked you that same question in the past, my bad. its hard to keep track of all the people ive asked questions


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 14, 2014)

Last night a friend came over before we went to the pub. He's a regular smoker, and was slap happy high off of the freshly harvested Blueberry Hill. Granted I'd grade her a C+ due to my calcium error, but nonetheless he identified it by smell and still wanted some to go. still needs a cure so gotta wait another two weeks minimal before going out.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 14, 2014)

tree king said:


> nice! i just flowered white lotus last week. you got me exited to run the bh now thanks. if i already asked you that same question in the past, my bad. its hard to keep track of all the people i talk to


No worries my friend. Yes pop those beans! She's a great, consistent plant. I will be popping more beans as I want to f 2 her. 

Damn I have too many plants and not enough space.

eta keep me posted on the white lotus. I had 4 for 4 males first go round. I think I will simply flower out smaller pots with more plants instead of larger plants. Need to sex them anyways.


----------



## tree king (Mar 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Last night a friend came over before we went to the pub. He's a regular smoker, and was slap happy high off of the freshly harvested Blueberry Hill. Granted I'd grade her a C+ due to my calcium error, but nonetheless he identified it by smell and still wanted some to go. still needs a cure so gotta wait another two weeks minimal before going out.


i like it lol


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 14, 2014)

Kinda pissed that some awesome ganja that I got bag beans from turned out to all three be intersex. Fucked up my schedule taking up three space for three weeks. But every bean is a mystery, and I had really loved that bag ( Dr. Green thumb Iranian g13). not a knock on his genetics but probably a stray donor from the grower i bought it off of.

eta I have a collection of old beans from circa 2003-6 from when we got imported cannabis from California sitting around. I want to explore them but having such solid genetics makes it hard to justify popping any of them. Plus that Iranian g13 was completely intersex, never seen bananas popping out inside the actual formation of flowers. it was wild. I should have snapped a photo. caught it in time and nothing opened so that is good


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I wouldn't say SSDD is a huge yielder. She is good for Bodhi gear and average at best, she does have good dense nugs. Now Blueberry Hill is a yielder compared to most bodhi gear. Out of all the Bodhi I've grown, she has out yielded every other plant of Bodhi genetics in my setup, even when I haven't treated her the best, she consistently puts out hand grenades.
> 
> This is an old picture from a November Harvest when she's done justice under my old 400, now I've got a six and this was in a three gallon pot, yielded over 2.25 ounces on her. That nug weighed about 8 grams.
> 
> View attachment 3022648


Indoors the Dream Beaver also gave me 8-12 gram spears. Outdoors is just insanity. Pulling soon, some of the buds are going to be over 20 grams dry shit you not. I will get a pic with it on the scale. Tremendous nugs bro. I mean look at this, and that is a ramial branch not a top. My hand is open behind it... I can't promote this type enough. If you are a Sativa fan, this in my opinion is the apex.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Indoors the Dream Beaver also gave me 8-12 gram spears. Outdoors is just insanity. Pulling soon, some of the buds are going to be over 20 grams dry shit you not. I will get a pic with it on the scale. Tremendous nugs bro. I mean look at this, and that is a ramial branch not a top. My hand is open behind it... I can't promote this type enough. If you are a Sativa fan, this in my opinion is the apex.


that's beautiful! Thanks for sharing. 

Yea I'm indoor and was under a 400 watt now I'm rocking a 600 and already notice a larger output. It's all about conditions. Every plant I grow gets better than the last. Minus the stupid mistake I made on Blueberry Hill this go round. I need to amend my medium to rid myself of the necessity of calcium addition via cal mag. about to go to the store to pick up something and get some Ona gel while I'm at it. A godsend along with incense for harvesting in my apartment

ETA I'm more of an indica guy myself, really looking forward to the deadly g lines. But I do love a good sativa during the day. Anything that lowers the necessity of pain killers.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> that's beautiful! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Yea I'm indoor and was under a 400 watt now I'm rocking a 600 and already notice a larger output. It's all about conditions. Every plant I grow gets better than the last. Minus the stupid mistake I made on Blueberry Hill this go round. I need to amend my medium to rid myself of the necessity of calcium addition via cal mag. about to go to the store to pick up something and get some Ona gel while I'm at it. A godsend along with incense for harvesting in my apartment
> 
> ETA I'm more of an indica guy myself, really looking forward to the deadly g lines. But I do love a good sativa during the day. *Anything that lowers the necessity of pain killers*.


Ever tried making an oil from a high cbd strain? I've worked with a few patients that suffer from various conditions that leave them in pain, and the high cbd oil has been very effective for them.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 14, 2014)

I've made a variety of extracts (iso, bho [not a fan], bubble hash). I actually just bought 1000 00 sized capsules. I've got about 2 lbs of small buds, trim in the freezer which I was considering doing coconut oil.

Do you have any suggestions?

eta also grain alcohol extractions


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've made a variety of extracts (iso, bho [not a fan], bubble hash). I actually just bought 1000 00 sized capsules. I've got about 2 lbs of small buds, trim in the freezer which I was considering doing coconut oil.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> eta also grain alcohol extractions


I don't think the method by which you make it really matters unless you're not wanting to get stoned (which based upon your posts I can infer that you're fine with). Just wondering if you have ever had access to high CBD meds/plants. There are some good ones around MI that I have been fortunate enough to work with ..... and the results have been amazing. I didn't believe the hype until I saw it first hand.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 14, 2014)

Man im having issues with lucky charms damping off  not happening to any of the other bodhi gear!
half a pack left, this next germ im gunna use chamamile tea hopefully that will help


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've made a variety of extracts (iso, bho [not a fan], bubble hash). I actually just bought 1000 00 sized capsules. I've got about 2 lbs of small buds, trim in the freezer which I was considering doing coconut oil.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> eta also grain alcohol extractions



I tryed a bunch of methods and i now use a tumble now and infuse the kief with coconut oil then gel caps, these caps can be really strong and last hours. Super simple and clean, also can be cooked into
food. Latest was natural honey bee honey from a local cat and used it the same as mixing with........ coconut oil but bottled with a dropper....just warm up the honey and apply really taste great


if your looking for a mild high to no high but just for pain i make up a cold 
grain alcohol tinchure, takes a few weeks but is wonderful


sinse i started playing with this stuff i have got my wife off ambien and other farma crap
she was on and im off all meds to....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> I tryed a bunch of methods and i now use a tumble now and infuse the kief with coconut oil then gel caps,
> these caps can be really strong and last hours. Super simple and clean


I like working with coconut oil as well. Costco has a great deal on cold pressed organic coconut oil too if you were looking for some.


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> I tryed a bunch of methods and i now use a tumble now and infuse the kief with coconut oil then gel caps,
> these caps can be really strong and last hours. Super simple and clean


so,i can mix my dry ice kief with coconut oil,then put that into gel caps?
do i need to heat the oil befor adding the kief?or no

trying to help my non smokeing buddy out.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 14, 2014)

genuity said:


> so,i can mix my dry ice kief with coconut oil,then put that into gel caps?
> do i need to heat the oil befor adding the kief?or no
> 
> trying to help my non smokeing buddy out.


Yep  you sure can, you will want to decarb the kief in a oven for 30min at 200f to activate the thc.
the coconut oil will need to be warmed up, at room temp it is solid

you will want to play around with ratios and strength, dont want to send him in to outerspace lol


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2014)

thank you very much..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 14, 2014)

Also make sure you use gel caps and nothing else and once capped go strait to the fridge to cool them or it will
melt the cap. Soy lecithin is also a good idea to add helps with things not 100% sure why


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2014)

genuity said:


> so,i can mix my dry ice kief with coconut oil,then put that into gel caps?
> do i need to heat the oil befor adding the kief?or no
> 
> trying to help my non smokeing buddy out.


Does your buddy want to get high? If so, heat the bud and/or oil to activate it.

If he doesn't want to get high, then just take your bud and do a dry ice extraction, but do *NOT* heat the weed and/or oil. Heating it decarboxylates the THC-A (non-psychoactive) and turns it in to THC (psychoactive). If you do want to make an oil that will not get him high, the only thing that needs heating is the coconut oil prior to adding the kief. Coconut oil is a solid below 76 degrees, so you can gently liquify it by placing the jar in a saucepan with warm water in it.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. 

No I haven't really had a high cbd strain. I've also been out of the scene since I've become self sufficient. Plus I really hate the idea of being ripped off or introducing pests in my garden. 

It be nice to meet some new people irl.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 14, 2014)

Stow I would love to see you do a thread on the oil! Or at least send me a PM


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Also make sure you use gel caps and nothing else and once capped go strait to the fridge to cool them or it will
> melt the cap. Soy lecithin is also a good idea to add helps with things not 100% sure why


ill look into that..


st0wandgrow said:


> Does your buddy want to get high? If so, heat the bud and/or oil to activate it.
> 
> If he doesn't want to get high, then just take your bud and do a dry ice extraction, but do *NOT* heat the weed and/or oil. Heating it decarboxylates the THC-A (non-psychoactive) and turns it in to THC (psychoactive). If you do want to make an oil that will not get him high, the only thing that needs heating is the coconut oil prior to adding the kief. Coconut oil is a solid below 76 degrees, so you can gently liquify it by placing the jar in a saucepan with warm water in it.


thanks for the info,im sure he will want the high,but ima ask him to make sure...



on another note,the good postman strikes again.....gold rush


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Mar 14, 2014)

Instead of gel caps you can also make infused caramels. Same process for the oil then just use the oil for making the caramels. I make them regularly; easy to store, carry and much easier to adjust the dosage. Member badkitty had a good thread in the cooking forum if you're interested.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 14, 2014)

genuity said:


> ill look into that..
> 
> thanks for the info,im sure he will want the high,but ima ask him to make sure...
> 
> ...


Make that shit! Only bags I buy are trash and ziplock 

Anywho, who the hell grabbed the last ATF on ceedsman? Greedy asses lol.


----------



## D619 (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice, gro-kashi comes in a bag now.


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Make that shit! Only bags I buy are trash and ziplock
> 
> Anywho, who the hell grabbed the last ATF on ceedsman? Greedy asses lol.


 im not one of the diy guys,and this is way cheaper.

have you made any?be nice to see a how-to.


----------



## brek (Mar 14, 2014)

Welp, I have blood orange, goji lights, ssdd, snow queen, ATF, RKU and head trip coming down tonight through next friday ( as they are ready ). We shall see if I'm around long enough to post the pics. 

Someone I pissed off sent me a threatening PM. I told him, "whenever you're ready twinkletoes." Then he reported ME and I'm threatened with a BANNING from a moderator who told me, "I'm such a big deal in the MMJ community I guarantee you've read my name in the newspaper."

REALLY? Maybe that's why I have a tough time here. THAT is the representation that POLICES this forum. Along with another know-it-all mod who admitted once they've never grown MJ. 

If I stay around I'll keep to this thread as it is informative and interesting to me. The others are full of Finshaggy and NorthofEngland and I just CAN'T.

was on TSD, cannazon, icmag for years and have never had ONE problem with ANYONE. Is it me? Is it RIU? I'm also on MANY other forums not involving MJ. Same thing. Zero problems.

Oh well. I'm gonna go cut a few plants. That'll cheer me up.

If I don't return smoke one for me.  Peace and cannabis grease to many cool people in here.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 14, 2014)

Brek...come back as Tony the Tiger 

Let us know the smoke reports k.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2014)

Brek, you are welcome in my thread!

There are always some assholes lurking in every forum. Figgy is the town fool, Politics is full of trolls, newbie forum is full of know it alls that argue the basics.

Not all threads are like that.


----------



## tree king (Mar 14, 2014)

brek said:


> Welp, I have blood orange, goji lights, ssdd, snow queen, ATF, RKU and head trip coming down tonight through next friday ( as they are ready ). We shall see if I'm around long enough to post the pics.
> 
> Someone I pissed off sent me a threatening PM. I told him, "whenever you're ready twinkletoes." Then he reported ME and I'm threatened with a BANNING from a moderator who told me, "I'm such a big deal in the MMJ community I guarantee you've read my name in the newspaper."
> 
> ...


wtf?? i didnt know you were running all that brek. ive been trying to find out how rku compares to atf, is there any info you can give me? veg growth speed, yield? i know you havent chopped yet but im curious what you've noticed by eye so far


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 14, 2014)

Funny thing I just received my order gro-kashi as well lol.. Figured I'd give it a try. 

Not related to Bodhi but waiting on some BOG sour strawberry, sour bubble, sour grapes, sweet and sour cindy, and blue moon rocks.

Received my SSDD, white lotus and Goji the other day. Can't remember if i posted that or not. looking forward to running them


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm down with you brek, you seem cool. There are some dumb mother fuckers up in here.


----------



## brek (Mar 14, 2014)

Aww thanks guys!  My problem is I was letting them get to me. I guess you can't change stupid. Especially over the internet. 

About to chop the ATF..... Friends I can tell you this is gonna be a special one. 

Tree King.... I did the RKU before in a high wattage 4x4 flood and drain table full of them. Some purple, some pink, some green, some combos of those three. Had colas the size of 2 liter bottles. Description was accurate. Some did kinda smell like flowers and HORSE POOP (gonna go out on a limb and say this isn't a strain for AMOS) 

also had a definite chem back end. I loved it. So did everyone else. Very powerful.


----------



## tree king (Mar 14, 2014)

brek said:


> Aww thanks guys!  My problem is I was letting them get to me. I guess you can't change stupid. Especially over the internet.
> 
> About to chop the ATF..... Friends I can tell you this is gonna be a special one.
> 
> ...


nice! 2 liter bottles sounds big, would it be accurate to say the rku yields more than the atf? if there a specific pheno you recommend i should be lookin out for on the rku?


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 14, 2014)

brek said:


> Welp, I have blood orange, goji lights, ssdd, snow queen, ATF, RKU and head trip coming down tonight through next friday ( as they are ready ). We shall see if I'm around long enough to post the pics.
> 
> Someone I pissed off sent me a threatening PM. I told him, "whenever you're ready twinkletoes." Then he reported ME and I'm threatened with a BANNING from a moderator who told me, "I'm such a big deal in the MMJ community I guarantee you've read my name in the newspaper."
> 
> ...


this is why I breeze threw here now and again and spend most of my time at the jungle.


----------



## greentrip (Mar 15, 2014)

tree king said:


> nice! i just flowered white lotus last week. you got me exited to run the bh now thanks. if i already asked you that same question in the past, my bad. its hard to keep track of all the people ive asked questions



hey treeking what did you think of the white lotus and the tranquil elephantizer.
I know you were doing smaller plants... I run large plants if it matters.
I am looking for a heavy knock you on your ass indica with smell and yield.
Better than that stardawg I hope. LOL-cool


----------



## greentrip (Mar 15, 2014)

tree king said:


> nice! i just flowered white lotus last week. you got me exited to run the bh now thanks. if i already asked you that same question in the past, my bad. its hard to keep track of all the people ive asked questions


hey tree king what did you think of the white lotus and the tranquil elephantizer. Better than that stardawg I hope. I know you were doing smaller plants before... I run large plants if it matters. I am looking for a heavy knock you on your ass indica with smell and yield.. dont care about stretch -cool


----------



## tree king (Mar 15, 2014)

greentrip said:


> hey tree king what did you think of the white lotus and the tranquil elephantizer. Better than that stardawg I hope. I know you were doing smaller plants before... I run large plants if it matters. I am looking for a heavy knock you on your ass indica with smell and yield.. dont care about stretch -cool


im only a week in flower with the white lotus so im not sure about that one yet. im pretty sure you dont want the tranquil though. it has a very average yield plus its not stinky and has no taste. it is powerful though il give it that. im real exited about the atf x app and road kill unicorn though. the atf is vigorous as hell and is already stinkin in veg after one week flower.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 15, 2014)

All these avatars with tits and leaves,,,where's my tissue :O


----------



## heelzballer (Mar 15, 2014)

Don't stress that bullshit Brek...haters gon' hate lol. Real growers that grow real genetics will always be admired and hated on at the same time. Enjoy your descriptions of Bodhi genetics (wish I could go big will all those different strains). Keep on keepin on!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 15, 2014)

brek said:


> Aww thanks guys!  My problem is I was letting them get to me. I guess you can't change stupid. Especially over the internet.
> 
> About to chop the ATF..... Friends I can tell you this is gonna be a special one.
> 
> ...


AMOS.....i'm just razzin through Brek's post!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 15, 2014)

brek said:


> Aww thanks guys!  My problem is I was letting them get to me. I guess you can't change stupid. Especially over the internet.
> 
> Some did kinda smell like flowers and HORSE POOP (gonna go out on a limb and say this isn't a strain for AMOS)


Let me give you some advice, le tigre: you don't _fix _stupid.....you have fun with stupid [ on slow days]. And yeah, bro.....I'll pass on the poop, though as tight as we are, clearly you wouldn't offer me any.

One other thing: if you allow lesser beings to chase you off a site with the likes of me on it - as well as a few others...you're not the tiger I believed you to be.




Yet. Hang in their, amigo.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 15, 2014)

kona gold said:


> AMOS.....i'm just razzin through Brek's post!!


Yeah, kona, just catching up. So...while I'm out of Friday night spreading some Goji love amongst close amigos, le tigre is using my rep to help describe his RKU. That's kinda cool.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, kona, just catching up. So...while I'm out of Friday night spreading some Goji love amongst close amigos, le tigre is using my rep to help describe his RKU. That's kinda cool.


Does Bodhi sell herijuana?...just messin' w/you.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 15, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Does Bodhi sell herijuana?...just messin' w/you.


I'm not a Bodhi expert like many on this thread are. However, I'm sure there'd be mention of it somewhere in the previous 347 pages. If you start reading now perhaps youi'll have the info late thie evening.

Be sure to have a notepad for whatever page my spaghetti sauce techniques are discussed.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Mar 15, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> this is why I breeze threw here now and again and spend most of my time at the jungle.


I agree with the impression of RIU being a fairly hostile environment.
User's posts and rep points should NEVER, EVER, be related to mushmouth.
How much time you have all day to post in Toke n Talk or other non cultivation sites, is no measure of a growers knowledge, respect of others, or experience.
I have a full time job, and a perpetual flowering room and separate veg tents.
Growing weed is my second job and employs me for several hours a week also. 
I am on two+ years of a perpetual now. On a good day, I can post 10 posts. 
Nowhere near the 1000's other alleged growers seem to have time for.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm not a Bodhi expert like many on this thread are. However, I'm sure there'd be mention of it somewhere in the previous 347 pages. If you start reading now perhaps youi'll have the info late thie evening.
> 
> Be sure to have a notepad for whatever page my spaghetti sauce techniques are discussed.


OK, and my beans just arrived!. that C99XLemon Thai F3.

Cannazon rocks...cheers!


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 15, 2014)

The time has come... to chop down one of my Sunshine Daydream, number 2 to be exact. Number One is still finishing up, so why rush her?
So the basics: 
Grown in a 60/40 happy frog mix/perlite
Flowered in a three gallon
Vegged for probably a month and a half from clone
Was under a 400 watt HPS for half of its flowering but upgraded to a 600 HPS
Used Jack's Classic, Jack's Citrus, Silica, fulvic acid, and cal/mag as my nutrients. I don't follow a schedule, I do keep notes but use Jack's on most waterings at a teaspoon a gallon, usually plain water after 2. I don't flush and have been feeding up to harvest.

She is being harvested at 10 weeks and three days. She is mostly cloudy, I did notice a very small amount of amber. She is extremely dense. She has a sweet candy smell with end noted of chem. She was pretty much problem free. Has a nice fade, change in the fan leaves. This is the one I call the short, squat pheno. She probably stretches in height 1.35-1.4 in flower from starting height. She must be forced to get clones from. 

Her sister will be finished very soon, and I think she is the one I'm going to keep around for now. Time to chop her down so enjoy the show.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 15, 2014)

^ Pic # 2: I woke my dog with an audible " Oh, MAN! ". 

[ and I've just got 7 weeks to go...... ]


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 15, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> OK, and my beans just arrived!. that C99XLemon Thai F3.
> 
> Cannazon rocks...cheers!


I'm currently riding the zip stream after some c-99 tokes. Maximum impressed every time. I realize it's inexpensive l'il ol Female Se-eds Co, which isn't raved about often, but this is just superb. Would be really curious to know how Bodhi worked it. Good luck !


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 15, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> How much time you have all day to post in Toke n Talk or other non cultivation sites, is no measure of a growers knowledge, respect of others, or experience.
> I have a full time job.................... On a good day, I can post 10 posts.
> Nowhere near the 1000's other alleged growers seem to have time for.


I appreciate your pov, RMM - always have. Until an otj accident tore my left arm and shoulder nearly off, I rarely worked less than a 50 hour week, so I feel ya, dog. The subsequent staph infection the hospital dropped on me nearly cost me my life before the arm could ever be properly repaired; instead, I survived a 3 month battle against the nasty buggers. Even so, the resulting nerve damage in my legs and feet, and the mostly lame left wing convinced the gov't that I'd no longer be a good hire for most jobs, so I'm paid not to work. The monthly check, and fat settlement from the former employee set me up pretty nice, but I'd still prefer pain free legs and a fully working arm. But if you ever met me, you'd never know I'm not the unbroken handsome guy you probably imagine me to be.

I say all that to say this: I'm on this site several times a day because I have LOTS of time, and take LOTS of breaks from the normal chores, as well as hobby gardening. I post often. If that makes me appear [ on the internet ] to be an 'alleged' grower, that's fine.


----------



## Clankie (Mar 15, 2014)

Just arrived today: 1 pack Mountain Temple, 1 pack AC/DC x Good Medicine.
Pic: Purple Urkle x Yo Mama


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 15, 2014)

Clankie said:


> Just arrived today: 1 pack Mountain Temple, 1 pack AC/DC x Good Medicine.
> Pic: Purple Urkle x Yo Mama


beautiful! I am loving the purple!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 15, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> The time has come... to chop down one of my Sunshine Daydream, number 2 to be exact. Number One is still finishing up, so why rush her?
> So the basics:
> Grown in a 60/40 happy frog mix/perlite
> Flowered in a three gallon
> ...



Very pretty. Nicely done


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 15, 2014)

just above ground this morning&#8230;.

4/4- Big Sur Holy Bud
2/3- Pure Kush (suge) x Uzbekistan Hash Plant &#8230; still waiting on the last baby.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 15, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> just above ground this morning&#8230;.
> 
> 4/4- Big Sur Holy Bud
> 2/3- Pure Kush (suge) x Uzbekistan Hash Plant &#8230; still waiting on the last baby.


Both of those sound great. Always wanted to have something with UHP, but I think I saw on the bb that it can be unruly inside.


----------



## dominica (Mar 15, 2014)

Anyone run Red Eye Jedi? Never been able to get Skywalker og..does deadly g tend to take over the mother attributes?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 15, 2014)

dominica said:


> Anyone run Red Eye Jedi? Never been able to get Skywalker og..does deadly g tend to take over the mother attributes?


most growers deadly g testers are still in veg&#8230; so, It'll be a month or two until the results are back on how dominate he is in pairings&#8230; 

I should be flipping my Black Triangle remix in a few weeks&#8230;.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2014)

I haven't seen anyone reporting on Chuck Norris


----------



## kindnug (Mar 15, 2014)

Black Triangle Remix is 1 of the deadly g crosses I hope is released!
I've got 4 Golden Triangle vegged for 3 weeks that have beautiful structure.

I'm hoping to find one with a mixture of both parents, but I love TK.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 15, 2014)

Anyone order from HN recently?! Niburu and Strange Love are calling me. Looks like I have three diff superstitious phenos that are ALL vigorous! Starting to like this 12/12 from seed. It's like running a sampler platter.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 15, 2014)

So here is a little photo of the Sunshine Daydream that is the keeper. She has those nubs! She has a lovely blueberry muffin smell to her. She should be finished in the next few days. She looks like 11 weeks this go round. 


Goji is in the back of that picture. here is a better shot

She is stupidly covered.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2014)

View attachment 3024171

Revegged goji. 6.5 weeks into flower.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 15, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 15, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> So here is a little photo of the Sunshine Daydream that is the keeper. She has those nubs! She has a lovely blueberry muffin smell to her. She should be finished in the next few days. She looks like 11 weeks this go round.
> View attachment 3024167
> 
> Goji is in the back of that picture. here is a better shot
> ...


Look at those swollen juggies!!! Very nice.


----------



## greentrip (Mar 15, 2014)

tree king said:


> im only a week in flower with the white lotus so im not sure about that one yet. im pretty sure you dont want the tranquil though. it has a very average yield plus its not stinky and has no taste. it is powerful though il give it that. im real exited about the atf x app and road kill unicorn though. the atf is vigorous as hell and is already stinkin in veg after one week flower.


good to know as of now my indica keeper is pices kush inc that replaced a hard to root rascal white master kush (which i liked)

I am always looking to improve though and wouldn't mind trying a bohdie strain. I hope its not just hype and will keep an I out for your reviews. The road kill and Appalachian hybrid sound good. Are you still playing with that chemdog d?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 16, 2014)

greentrip said:


> good to know as of now my indica keeper is pices kush inc that replaced a hard to root rascal white master kush (which i liked)
> 
> I am always looking to improve though and wouldn't mind trying a bohdie strain. I hope its not just hype and will keep an I out for your reviews. The road kill and Appalachian hybrid sound good. Are you still playing with that chemdog d?


Bodhi doesn't take out ads or make YouTube videos or print shirts. There is no hype, only a legion of loyal followers. Hell most of us are hoping and praying we actually get what we want from the next drop.

This is not hype, Cali Connection, there is HYPE.

Just get a pack if it disappoints you I will eat my own balls I am that confident in B's gear. He is the ONLY breeder I will recommend for another persons lab. Ask Red, even as a huge fan of other guys, I know for certain anybody will make a success out of it. Not only dank, but insanely forgiving with a few exceptions but even they pretty much just need a close eye on Ca/Mg levels.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3024171
> 
> Revegged goji. 6.5 weeks into flower.


dang flaming pie you get down!!!!!! nice!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 16, 2014)

My final choice for keeper out the Dream Beaver. My darling 'Milla'. She was my favorite since birth, and has now proven herself both indoors and out. Just wow.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Mar 16, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I appreciate your pov, RMM - always have. Until an otj accident tore my left arm and shoulder nearly off, I rarely worked less than a 50 hour week, so I feel ya, dog. The subsequent staph infection the hospital dropped on me nearly cost me my life before the arm could ever be properly repaired; instead, I survived a 3 month battle against the nasty buggers. Even so, the resulting nerve damage in my legs and feet, and the mostly lame left wing convinced the gov't that I'd no longer be a good hire for most jobs, so I'm paid not to work. The monthly check, and fat settlement from the former employee set me up pretty nice, but I'd still prefer pain free legs and a fully working arm. But if you ever met me, you'd never know I'm not the unbroken handsome guy you probably imagine me to be.
> 
> I say all that to say this: I'm on this site several times a day because I have LOTS of time, and take LOTS of breaks from the normal chores, as well as hobby gardening. I post often. If that makes me appear [ on the internet ] to be an 'alleged' grower, that's fine.


I was more referring to the members who rapidly build their experience and rep points in non-cultivation threads. 
Amos, your posts are insightful and show that you are a grower. (I still remember the spaghetti sauce recipe and metaphor) 
If I had my dream, I would be a full time gardener. I meant no offense, just that it is hard to disseminate between factual posts and those from a kid who spends most of the time in Toke n Talk.
I can tell the difference, I just think we could improve the site by not giving credibility to stoners, but to growers who prove through pics and rep points received in growing threads. 
I don't know why the rep button even works in Toke N Talk.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 16, 2014)

Ham, what kind of pics do you get in moonlight? That would be some pro photography for those pro buds.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 16, 2014)

greentrip said:


> good to know as of now my indica keeper is pices kush inc that replaced a hard to root rascal white master kush (which i liked)
> 
> I am always looking to improve though and wouldn't mind trying a bohdie strain. I hope its not just hype and will keep an I out for your reviews. The road kill and Appalachian hybrid sound good. Are you still playing with that chemdog d?


Bodhi is far from hype. A year ago when a promo at the mug shop sent me two beans of Goji OG, I was on an OG kick. Needless to say, I kicked every other breeder out of my garden to run more of his gear. Between the amazing vigor, and every plant, even non winners were amazing, and strikingly better than gear from other breeders I was running at the time. 

If you are interested in the Appalachia gear, get it now. The male is gone and once those beans are, so are some amazing crosses. Not that amazing things aren't in the pipeline, and snow lotus crosses are awesome on their own merit as well.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 16, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Look at those swollen juggies!!! Very nice.


thank you! Gotta say, upgrading to a 600 made one hell of a difference in output. only thing that I need to do a bit better is an even canopy. Gonna try air pots again, as I may be able to squeeze an extra plant in the tent.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> thank you! Gotta say, upgrading to a 600 made one hell of a difference in output. only thing that I need to do a bit better is an even canopy. Gonna try air pots again, as I may be able to squeeze an extra plant in the tent.


I just order 10 3 gal air pots!!! I also think I'll get more in with pot dimensions. I burn a bunch of holes in my solo/veg pots...air pruning works great.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 16, 2014)

Well I got a nice bonus so I decided to get myself some more bodhi, Mountain Temple and Sunshine Daydream. I want to work SSDD. Easily my favorite smoke and in a few days, I'll be snapping some beautiful pictures of my keeper girl. But to work anything I need to stop popping more beans! like a goddamn addicition! 

I had used a couple air pots before, which inspired me to drill holes in normal pots to get a similar effect. But with the air pots I should be able to fit a plant or two more in the tent.


----------



## greentrip (Mar 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Bodhi doesn't take out ads or make YouTube videos or print shirts. There is no hype, only a legion of loyal followers. Hell most of us are hoping and praying we actually get what we want from the next drop.
> 
> This is not hype, Cali Connection, there is HYPE.
> 
> Just get a pack if it disappoints you I will eat my own balls I am that confident in B's gear. He is the ONLY breeder I will recommend for another persons lab. Ask Red, even as a huge fan of other guys, I know for certain anybody will make a success out of it. Not only dank, but insanely forgiving with a few exceptions but even they pretty much just need a close eye on Ca/Mg levels.


Ok I am sold but I just dont see anything real indica dominant that would yield right now
(I may be wrong) unless you have a suggestion.
Any idea how long until the next drop


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 16, 2014)

Okay guys...head trip, love triangle, the fuzz...which two would you pick? Plus it comes with 10 free Snow Queen


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd probably go with the other two over the fuzz. Over on breedbay a couple of great growers seemed a tad disappointed. I was extremely excited for it too, but when I saw those reviews, I decided to go a different route. Plus head trip is limited and I've always thought about her too, I can live vicariously through you!

greentrip - while some strains may yield more than others, if your main prerogative is to have a high yielding strain, you probably should look else where. I can easily find high yielding strains other than Bodhi gear, but it won't come close to quality and consistency with regards to finding a keeper in easily a pack or less. If indica are your forte, wait for the deadly g line to be released. But much of his available gear is a good hybrid balance with some leaning in one direction or another.

eta bodhi gear needs no "convincing", it easily speaks for itself as demonstrated on this thread. So take it (as I would over and over again) or leave it. Shit the only beans I've bought in the past 4 orders were Bodhi. Couple other breeders I've been meaning to pick up, but why when I can have more bodhi goodness?


----------



## dominica (Mar 16, 2014)

Yep..I've also seen a very reputable grower express his disappointment in the fuzz..so the other 2


----------



## Bullethighway (Mar 16, 2014)

Head trip what i would if finaces would allow


----------



## greentrip (Mar 16, 2014)

*g*


> reentrip - while some strains may yield more than others, if your main prerogative is to have a high yielding strain, you probably should look else where. I can easily find high yielding strains other than Bodhi gear, but it won't come close to quality and consistency with regards to finding a keeper in easily a pack or less. If indica are your forte, wait for the deadly g line to be released. But much of his available gear is a good hybrid balance with some leaning in one direction or another.


Thanks tonight- Its not that indicas are my forte its that I am ok with my current sativas etc..
High yield is not the only priority but it needs to at least be decent yield as it must smell great taste at least ok and be potent top shelf meds otherwise yield is not relevant to me. I recently through out a raspberry Bubba Kush mom
that was putting out exceptional meds but the yield was pathetic. I am looking forward to a Bohdi run. What is the deadly g line?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for input Bodhi bros. Fuzz DID sound like a go to. Head trip and love triangle it is! I finally got a veg area to do these strains justice.


----------



## brek (Mar 16, 2014)

Red- I've run head trip 2 times now. Beuatiful spears of minty, choco, lemon-lime goodness. Highly recommend.

Green- Haven't run a bodhi strain yet that didn't give at LEAST average yields.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 16, 2014)

greentrip said:


> *g*
> 
> Thanks tonight- Its not that indicas are my forte its that I am ok with my current sativas etc..
> High yield is not the only priority but it needs to at least be decent yield as it must smell great taste at least ok and be potent top shelf meds otherwise yield is not relevant to me. I recently through out a raspberry Bubba Kush mom
> that was putting out exceptional meds but the yield was pathetic. I am looking forward to a Bohdi run. What is the deadly g line?


I can vouch for Bodhi as well. Just got done with growing my first batch of his (Dream Lotus). 8 seeds germinated, 2 females, and the most difficult part of this grow is going to be deciding which one to keep. Both frosty, sweet smelling goodness that produced very well..... and most importantly the smoke is top shelf. I've picked up 3 more strains of his due to how impressed I am. Lucky Charms, SSDD, and Silver Mountain will all be getting a turn in my garden shortly.


----------



## Clankie (Mar 16, 2014)

I think from everything currently on the market White Lotus would best serve greentrip's needs. 
I think the earliest release for the Deadly G (88g13/hp f3) hybrids will be after the Denver cup (4/20) if memory serves me right, something was said about that somewhere. Most of the testers will be getting close to finished then. Mine are just at the onset of bud production. 
Skunk91:


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 16, 2014)

@clankie my deadly gs are a few days in flower


----------



## Clankie (Mar 16, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> @clankie my deadly gs are a few days in flower


nice, do you have a final count on females? My Dank Zappa's are between 1-2 weeks into 12/12, but so far have been slow in onset. The Purple Urkel x Yo Mama are moving faster. I ended out with 6 females of each. Very low stretch across the board.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 16, 2014)

Clankie said:


> nice, do you have a final count on females? My Dank Zappa's are between 1-2 weeks into 12/12, but so far have been slow in onset. The Purple Urkel x Yo Mama are moving faster. I ended out with 6 females of each. Very low stretch across the board.


had 100% germ on the red eye jedi and only 1 male and 1 non confirmed


----------



## Clankie (Mar 16, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> had 100% germ on the red eye jedi and only 1 male and 1 non confirmed


that is the skywalker x deadly g, right?
gonna be some fire for sure.
can't wait to see how the male combines with the og cuts.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 16, 2014)

still going to do a dry trim on them but shouldn't effect the numbers much, solid nugs and smokes like a dream.


----------



## brek (Mar 16, 2014)

my deadly g's are going into flower in the next few days. They're almost 3 months old. Gonna be monstros


----------



## kindnug (Mar 16, 2014)

I love big Indica bushes before flowering.

I'll veg these Golden Triangle for 2 months before flowering.
They are growing like Indica dominant plants, short + fat.

The most beautiful s33d plants I've ever grown.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 16, 2014)

That 3+oz ATF is all from 1 plant? What size light?

I'd classify that as a high yield!


----------



## brek (Mar 16, 2014)

Goji Lights 2. Not a keeper (hard decisions) Kept 3 and 4. Will post in the next few days.

Yielded 52 grams in a 2 gallon grow bag. Floral-piney-earth-berry taste. Nice psychedelic even mind body. Classic look. 

Weed and Titties to you all.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 16, 2014)

Don't go anywhere Brek. Keep it coming tigger.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2014)

^ As you know, I like variety...but looking at those Goji lights while hitting some above average Kolossus is like really enjoying my date with P J Harvey.....before you arrive w/ Fergie in tow.


----------



## Clankie (Mar 16, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I love big Indica bushes before flowering.
> 
> I'll veg these Golden Triangle for 2 months before flowering.
> They are growing like Indica dominant plants, short + fat.
> ...


If its anything like Love Triangle, I would expect some fairly heavy duty stretch once you kick them into flowering. My Love Triangle keeper stays short and stocky in veg, but as soon as its in flowering it starts reaching for the sky. An excellent multi-topped plant.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2014)

^ Had to super crop the main cola of the Blueberry Hill just past 3 weeks 12 / 12, which was dicey. Even near the top the stalk is stout. Can easily see the whole plant needing it a couple of times in the next several days.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 16, 2014)

kindnug said:


> That 3+oz ATF is all from 1 plant? What size light?
> 
> I'd classify that as a high yield!


1 600 real red og bulb and a #2 smart pot with canna coco and cana nutes

im putting a full table together of these babys.. I know the pics of the plant just
dont show it but from feeling the dense rock hard nuggs and every nug was golf
ball or bigger in size told me this would be good!


----------



## tree king (Mar 16, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> 1 600 real red og bulb and a #2 smart pot with canna coco and cana nutes
> 
> im putting a full table together of these babys.. I know the pics of the plant just
> dont show it but from feeling the dense rock hard nuggs and every nug was golf
> ball or bigger in size told me this would be good!


how long did you veg for hr?


----------



## Clankie (Mar 16, 2014)

Tranquil Elephantizer: Remix (my main indica lady for over a year now)


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2014)

very nice^^^looks very potent?


----------



## Clankie (Mar 16, 2014)

genuity said:


> very nice^^^looks very potent?


Sleep aid = 8/10
Pain relief = 10/10
State of peaceful mental bliss = 10/10

Reeks of pine, burning rubber, and what some people classify as banana, or some kind of weird fruit. I mainly get the pine and burning rubber. Total GHASH phenotype with huge fat leaves and very solid heavy duty structure. This was made using the same g13/hp 'deadly g' f1 female that Bodhi would use to create his current f3 male.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 16, 2014)

tree king said:


> how long did you veg for hr?


Not long tree if my memory serves me well, im thinking 2 weeks


----------



## tree king (Mar 16, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Not long tree if my memory serves me well, im thinking 2 weeks


oh thats it? very nice yield for a 600!


----------



## kindnug (Mar 16, 2014)

So Love Triangle has a 2-3x stretch? The structure of the plants during veg can be misleading.
I'll actually like the stretchy ones more because the leaves don't shade the buds as much.

I had to have a TK with some "chem/crack" in it, and Appy cross are seriously limited.
Pretty sure I'll be collecting some pollen to explore the possibilities.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 16, 2014)

My 860w CMH is giving me a sticky trap of resin. Could this be from the bomb as genetics, or the blue and UV from bare CMH? I have tons of resin, but little swell. Soil is fine, so I'm guessing its the CMH, or my exotic light schedules (13.5/10.5 down to 12/12). Really trying to get to the bottom of this. Please help a noob.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 16, 2014)

kindnug said:


> So Love Triangle has a 2-3x stretch? The structure of the plants during veg can be misleading.
> I'll actually like the stretchy ones more because the leaves don't shade the buds as much.
> 
> I had to have a TK with some "chem/crack" in it, and Appy cross are seriously limited.
> Pretty sure I'll be collecting some pollen to explore the possibilities.


I have a branchy beast and a beanpole of the GT (LT coming soon I hope) Would the beanpole pheno be the TK coming through?


----------



## kindnug (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd think the beanpole would be more TK dominant.
The TK clones are always stretchy/floppy + Gcrack/chem should be more sturdy/branchy, but I've only worked with the clones.(chem4/Gcrack/TK)

I have no idea how the original plants(from s33d) grew.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 17, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> My 860w CMH is giving me a sticky trap of resin. Could this be from the bomb as genetics, or the blue and UV from bare CMH? I have tons of resin, but little swell. Soil is fine, so I'm guessing its the CMH, or my exotic light schedules (13.5/10.5 down to 12/12). Really trying to get to the bottom of this. Please help a noob.


I say that a type of light will not influence your bud structure and characteristics in the way you imagine. Red, you really over complicate things my friend. If you keep it simple, use our silly oldschool lighting schedules, hang your lamp above the plants in a tent (really vert is for very very odd scenarios), use and elemental ABC soil mix of 1/3 each perlite, EWC and Sphagnum, veg for at least 4 weeks, you will start seeing a whole different level of genetic potential expressed. 

When starting off in music, I fell prey to the same thing. In our biz we call it 'over production' but I guess it can just be called over-thinking things. I would love to encourage you to try it the way us old people do it, just once. I really find your experiments interesting and you have such a great spirit. But the best way to express that when it comes to your ganja, would be to take the oldschool boring methods and use them as a springboard for experiments. This will just give you a better frame of reference for what is happening in your experiments in the first place. 

I will send you a PM a bit later. I have a plan.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, kona, just catching up. So...while I'm out of Friday night spreading some Goji love amongst close amigos, le tigre is using my rep to help describe his RKU. That's kinda cool.


You are becoming infamous...sweet!!!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> The time has come... to chop down one of my Sunshine Daydream, number 2 to be exact. Number One is still finishing up, so why rush her?
> So the basics:
> Grown in a 60/40 happy frog mix/perlite
> Flowered in a three gallon
> ...



Looking beautiful tonight, thanks for posting those pics!!
So what is Jacks fertilizer is that organic?


----------



## kona gold (Mar 17, 2014)

Clankie said:


> Tranquil Elephantizer: Remix (my main indica lady for over a year now)


Very nice job


----------



## kona gold (Mar 17, 2014)

brek said:


> View attachment 3025087
> View attachment 3025088
> View attachment 3025089
> View attachment 3025090
> ...




Lovin' it Brek...all looks very nice


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 17, 2014)

kona gold said:


> Looking beautiful tonight, thanks for posting those pics!!
> So what is Jacks fertilizer is that organic?


No its not organic. I don't believe in the difference to be honest with you. Have a good medium, a clean environment, and provide the plants what they need when they need it, watch your plants flourish. Jack's is a very inexpensive fertilizer, only things missing (in original) is magnesium, and calcium. 

Wait till the other lady comes down! She is a stunner


----------



## kona gold (Mar 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> No its not organic. I don't believe in the difference to be honest with you. Have a good medium, a clean environment, and provide the plants what they need when they need it, watch your plants flourish. Jack's is a very inexpensive fertilizer, only things missing (in original) is magnesium, and calcium.
> 
> Wait till the other lady comes down! She is a stunner


She looks nice from the other pics. I know many people on here believe the same as you, and it's cool. I'm not an uptight prick. I am smoking some well grown chemical weed right now. The biggest difference is, it's harder to dial in organics for those 10 + week strains. In smoking, the chem buds are beautiful, and taste very good in the beginning, but no matter how well grown with chemicals, there is an effect that happens time and time again....it is that when you smoke a lot and have sensitivity or allergies, or are sick with disease, that smoke will eventually turn harsh, and the high fades. I have had some righteous chem grown bud, but if I buy an ounce, half way through it looses a lot of its flavor and potency. But most people who buy will not notice this, cause they are just stoked to get some chronic, and most likely don't grow themselves. I used to use chemicals back in the day. The best results were from Eco Labs. Their eco grow n bloom are very organic based chemicals, and some undissolved materials settle to bottom. So I don't recommend this for hydro, ans especially not for drip emitters, but for hand watering it can't be beat. Again, awesome pics, thanks for the eye candy, as since i'm in between grows, this is keeping me stoked!!! Mahalo


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 17, 2014)

kona gold said:


> She looks nice from the other pics. I know many people on here believe the same as you, and it's cool. I'm not an uptight prick. I am smoking some well grown chemical weed right now. The biggest difference is, it's harder to dial in organics for those 10 + week strains. In smoking, the chem buds are beautiful, and taste very good in the beginning, but no matter how well grown with chemicals, there is an effect that happens time and time again....it is that when you smoke a lot and have sensitivity or allergies, or are sick with disease, that smoke will eventually turn harsh, and the high fades. I have had some righteous chem grown bud, but if I buy an ounce, half way through it looses a lot of its flavor and potency. But most people who buy will not notice this, cause they are just stoked to get some chronic, and most likely don't grow themselves. I used to use chemicals back in the day. The best results were from Eco Labs. Their eco grow n bloom are very organic based chemicals, and some undissolved materials settle to bottom. So I don't recommend this for hydro, ans especially not for drip emitters, but for hand watering it can't be beat. Again, awesome pics, thanks for the eye candy, as since i'm in between grows, this is keeping me stoked!!! Mahalo


I love organic gardening. Don't get me wrong. When I had my outdoor plot, I composted yearly, tilled the new in with the old, and rarely had a problem. As long as things are locally sourced, and work, go for it. I'm not a fan of petroleum based fertilizer, but without it, we wouldn't be able to sustain our world population. Plus I do laugh a bit when organic people are ordering bat shit from halfway around the world, not realizing the carbon footprint print associated (and in some areas, contributing to poor working conditions/exploitation) with these products. 

I'm not a prick about it either. Trust me, if I were outdoor, I'd be growing organic, using locally sourced products as well as making my own. Now petroleum based fertilizers contribute to a lot of problems themselves. For one, they are oil based, two runoff into our streams by irresponsible people. Now the benefit from using chemical fertilizer is, consistent application and composition, ability to quickly apply in easily up taken forms, the diversity of products, being close to complete with all the major micro and macro nutrient needs for a plant, and really predictability. 

I'd argue you couldn't tell the difference from properly grown organic and chemical fertilizer. More times than not (not saying you) people attributes chemicals for causing a harsh taste and odd burning. That is primarily contributed by an improper cure and dry. Certain build up can occur in the actual plant, but one would have to be nuking the plant with fertilizer, regardless of source. 

From a biological stand point, and understanding the process, plants don't care where the nutrients come from (source) as long as they are getting what they desire. 

thanks for the nice civil conversation on this topic and the complement.

eta I've never grown outdoors personally, I meant I had a rocking veggie and fruit garden which I tremendous miss.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2014)

kona gold said:


> no matter how well grown with chemicals, there is an effect that happens time and time again....it is that when you smoke a lot and have sensitivity or allergies, or are sick with disease, that smoke will eventually turn harsh, and the high fades. I have had some righteous chem grown bud, but if I buy an ounce, half way through it looses a lot of its flavor and potency.


Have never had that experience, and it's all DynaGro and Cal/Mag here. I smoke from 20 minutes out of bed until 2 minutes before bed - not constantly, of course, but I never get straight, ya know? Had friends come to town over the weekend, and we first hit some recently chopped Goji; nice buzz, very tasty. But after looking over the jars in the cupboard, they wanted to taste some of the Ripped Bubba that's been jarred up since Nov 2. He was blasted after 2 bong hits, and she was spazzin' big time: "Am I OD'ing???! "

So...I'm not sure I understand.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I love organic gardening. Don't get me wrong. When I had my outdoor plot, I composted yearly, tilled the new in with the old, and rarely had a problem. As long as things are locally sourced, and work, go for it. I'm not a fan of petroleum based fertilizer, but without it, we wouldn't be able to sustain our world population. Plus I do laugh a bit when organic people are ordering bat shit from halfway around the world, not realizing the carbon footprint print associated (and in some areas, contributing to poor working conditions/exploitation) with these products.
> 
> I'm not a prick about it either. Trust me, if I were outdoor, I'd be growing organic, using locally sourced products as well as making my own. Now petroleum based fertilizers contribute to a lot of problems themselves. For one, they are oil based, two runoff into our streams by irresponsible people. Now the benefit from using chemical fertilizer is, consistent application and composition, ability to quickly apply in easily up taken forms, the diversity of products, being close to complete with all the major micro and macro nutrient needs for a plant, and really predictability.
> 
> ...




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TonightYou again.



*


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Have never had that experience, and it's all DynaGro and Cal/Mag here. I smoke from 20 minutes out of bed until 2 minutes before bed - not constantly, of course, but I never get straight, ya know? Had friends come to town over the weekend, and we first hit some recently chopped Goji; nice buzz, very tasty. But after looking over the jars in the cupboard, they wanted to taste some of the Ripped Bubba that's been jarred up since Nov 2. He was blasted after 2 bong hits, and she was spazzin' big time: "Am I OD'ing???! "
> 
> So...I'm not sure I understand.


Don't think I've seen any pics of your goji? Do you have some hombre? 

I'm like you, minus being at work (pills for that, which ironically are more dangerous than my Mary Jane) like I am right now, I am pretty much medicated from sun up to sun down. 

I actually get up twice so to speak, once to spark the chillum or joint, and about 20-30 minutes later actually get up. Makes my morning so much more comfortable and easy to get moving, reducing the feeling of stiffness and pain. Pretty much enjoy the afterglow by the time I arrive to the wage slave position I'm in. Can't wait for the day when I can just be comfortably medicated and it isn't thought twice about it. 

People are always shocked that I'm a stoner, a label I don't find pejorative as my lifestyle defies the cartoonish popular culture references.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I love organic gardening. Don't get me wrong. When I had my outdoor plot, I composted yearly, tilled the new in with the old, and rarely had a problem. As long as things are locally sourced, and work, go for it. I'm not a fan of petroleum based fertilizer, but without it, we wouldn't be able to sustain our world population. Plus I do laugh a bit when organic people are ordering bat shit from halfway around the world, not realizing the carbon footprint print associated (and in some areas, contributing to poor working conditions/exploitation) with these products.
> 
> I'm not a prick about it either. Trust me, if I were outdoor, I'd be growing organic, using locally sourced products as well as making my own. Now petroleum based fertilizers contribute to a lot of problems themselves. For one, they are oil based, two runoff into our streams by irresponsible people. Now the benefit from using chemical fertilizer is, consistent application and composition, ability to quickly apply in easily up taken forms, the diversity of products, being close to complete with all the major micro and macro nutrient needs for a plant, and really predictability.
> 
> ...


No worries...i'd rather my posture be about learning than judging, and I enjoy your posts n pics. I agree with what your saying, and have been guilty of the lazy organic practice of buying instead of composting and being a steward of the land. I, and some, tend to forget the collecting of these items in other, and third world countries use slave labor, child slave labor, over work shifts, pay then almost nothing, and tax the resources of their country for their own personal private greed.....! You can get harsh smoke from organic as well, if you add too much compost, especially if its still hot like roots, or fox farm ocean or happy frog even, too many additives, too much molasses, liquid ferts....you will get the same type of smoke. Although probably a hint bit healthier. But if you dial in your soil and have super lush green explosive growth, with no leaf tip burn at all, and just the slightest fade right at the end, and you give a nice dry with cure, the finished product will be better for the long run smoke, and healthier. But of course that's in a perfect world! Either way I like the way yours and Clankie's comes out, and would be stoked to pull fat one of your guys wears anytime.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Don't think I've seen any pics of your goji? Do you have some hombre?


I didn't take finished pics of them. They were in the room where the 2 gorgeous Lemon OG went tranny, so I figured they'd been raped, and lost some enthusiasm. As it turns out, have only found a few beans on the very bottom buds, and both phenos are smokingvery well. These are the last pics I took of them; they were still on the camera - I think this is around week 4, to the right of the Lemon OG restrained by some bamboo. The piney totem pole pheno [ the mom ] is on the left, and the berry tasting to the right.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm like you, minus being at work (pills for that, which ironically are more dangerous than my Mary Jane) like I am right now, I am pretty much medicated from sun up to sun down.
> 
> I actually get up twice so to speak, once to spark the chillum or joint, and about 20-30 minutes later actually get up. Makes my morning so much more comfortable and easy to get moving, reducing the feeling of stiffness and pain. Pretty much enjoy the afterglow by the time I arrive to the wage slave position I'm in. Can't wait for the day when I can just be comfortably medicated and it isn't thought twice about it.
> 
> People are always shocked that I'm a stoner, a label I don't find pejorative as my lifestyle defies the cartoonish popular culture references.


I feel for you, amigo. It's a weird thing to say, but sometimes I feel fortunate to have had the work accident and hospital horror tale be serious enough to get me a nice settlement and early retirement - now that it's behind me. I wouldn't recommend the approach to healthy peeps, however. Have you looked into some sort of disability?

It's over 3 years since I've had to report to a job. That by itself is enough for a natural high - the only boss I ever had any respect for was myself - when I owned a tanning / gym accessories store.

Don't wish to sidetrack the thread, but I've sometimes thought it might be kinda cool to have a subthread of this thread: a "who are you" kind of 'what's your story' of the regular contributors here. [ but I guess mine is out of the way... ]


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 17, 2014)

c


kona gold said:


> No worries...i'd rather my posture be about learning than judging, and I enjoy your posts n pics. I agree with what your saying, and have been guilty of the lazy organic practice of buying instead of composting and being a steward of the land. I, and some, tend to forget the collecting of these items in other, and third world countries use slave labor, child slave labor, over work shifts, pay then almost nothing, and tax the resources of their country for their own personal private greed.....! You can get harsh smoke from organic as well, if you add too much compost, especially if its still hot like roots, or fox farm ocean or happy frog even, too many additives, too much molasses, liquid ferts....you will get the same type of smoke. Although probably a hint bit healthier. But if you dial in your soil and have super lush green explosive growth, with no leaf tip burn at all, and just the slightest fade right at the end, and you give a nice dry with cure, the finished product will be better for the long run smoke, and healthier. But of course that's in a perfect world! Either way I like the way yours and Clankie's comes out, and would be stoked to pull fat one of your guys wears anytime.


Thank you for the complement. I try to contribute as I've taken so much from the community. Always learning what to do, or what not in many other instances. 

I must disagree with your assessment of Happy Frog. I use it exclusively, cut with perlite. Out of all the bags, I've never encountered a "hot" bag. I've had issues with ocean forest being too hot and introducing gnats, while simple to eradicate using neem, annoying. What I like about happy frog is the very low nutrient charge and the beneficial bacteria/fungi. Has yet to let me down minus my ignorance to the needed addition of calcium for some strains.
(live and learn, own the mistake and use the correct information to become a better gardener. I thank the folks who patiently corrected my ignorance)

My county has some composted soil I may try when they open in a few weeks. Very cheap and nutrient rich. Plus local! Will play with the ratios to see if it will work. I also will see if they have ran any analysis of they the makeup. 
There are many paths to get to the same place. 
I've played with molasses, fulvic acid, hummus, and silica. I've dropped the molasses for the time being as I didn't notice any results. Silica does seem to promote stronger stems. In my unscientific observation with clones, it seemed to make a noticeable difference. 

I'm a firm believer in harvesting with healthy leaves, and having white roots... that's the goal at harvest. I don't starve my plants during the most critical time at the end, but I don't have any burnt tips either. Plus I don't buy any snake oil.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> c
> 
> Thank you for the complement. I try to contribute as I've taken so much from the community. Always learning what to do, or what not in many other instances.
> 
> ...


My very first indoor grow was done with 3 pots of Fox Farm, and 3 pots of Happy Frog. Within a month I had gnats frolicking all around mi casa. The plants never got to bloom: my g/f at the time was right....weed solves problems, it shouldn't create problems. They and the soil was trashed. Hello hydro !


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I feel for you, amigo. It's a weird thing to say, but sometimes I feel fortunate to have had the work accident and hospital horror tale be serious enough to get me a nice settlement and early retirement - now that it's behind me. I wouldn't recommend the approach to healthy peeps, however. Have you looked into some sort of disability?
> 
> It's over 3 years since I've had to report to a job. That by itself is enough for a natural high - the only boss I ever had any respect for was myself - when I owned a tanning / gym accessories store.
> 
> Don't wish to sidetrack the thread, but I've sometimes thought it might be kinda cool to have a subthread of this thread: a "who are you" kind of 'what's your story' of the regular contributors here. [ but I guess mine is out of the way... ]


Ah I think this thread is full of great conversation and good people! 

Beautiful plants, nice, green, and healthy!

I could go through the hoops, pay questionable doctors, and get on disability... but how would I reach the goals I have for myself? Seeing as I'm in a more intellectual, white collar job track, I want to work! Sounds weird, but I need the satisfaction of changing the world (lofty speech, but within my domain) for the better. Hopefully in twenty years I will be involved with NPOs. Not now though, not enough money to start out with holding a master's degree. So political, intergovernmental and policy work is much more rewarding, financially and self satisfactory. 

I freelance on the side, could make it a sustainable business with in its own, but it's a derail from my real goals, and it's a hobby. I'd hate it as a full time earning post in life.

eta plus I have demon student loans. Man our system really does try to fuck you when you want to better yourself.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> My very first indoor grow was done with 3 pots of Fox Farm, and 3 pots of Happy Frog. Within a month I had gnats frolicking all around mi casa. The plants never got to bloom: my g/f at the time was right....weed solves problems, it shouldn't create problems. They and the soil was trashed. Hello hydro !


BTI dunks (home depot) and sticky traps will clear that up within a week if you ever decide to try your hand at organics again.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> BTI dunks (home depot) and sticky traps will clear that up within a week if you ever decide to try your hand at organics again.


I appreciate that, but I doubt I ever go back. I *hate *insects - all insects. They ruin the outdoors...sure won't let 'em bother me in here.  - In 3 yrs of running DWC, I've had one case of spider mites. They rode a clone from a Jillybean I'd put outside in soil to show gender. _That will never happen again !_


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I appreciate that, but I doubt I ever go back. I *hate *insects - all insects. They ruin the outdoors...sure won't let 'em bother me in here.  - In 3 yrs of running DWC, I've had one case of spider mites. They rode a clone from a Jillybean I'd put outside in soil to show gender. _That will never happen again !_


hope you never have the dreaded borg, aka broad mites. Makes spider mites seem like a walk In the fucking park! Spider mites I could rid of easily using non pesticides. Broad mites requires going nuclear with avid.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I appreciate that, but I doubt I ever go back. I *hate *insects - all insects. They ruin the outdoors...sure won't let 'em bother me in here.  - In 3 yrs of running DWC, I've had one case of spider mites. They rode a clone from a Jillybean I'd put outside in soil to show gender. _That will never happen again !_


I hate insects too. I'm that guy swatting at bees (and then running) all of the time. I've spent hours at a time obsessed with hunting a stray fly that got in to the house (weed has it's drawbacks). Being that I hate them so much, I spend a lot of time figuring out how to rid them from my garden/house. I guess that's the upside to this phobia?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 17, 2014)

I second the BTI dunks. Hate those fuckers too. I have many bugs in my soil. They don't touch the plants. 

Anyone here run Snow Queen or Love Triangle? Very anxious for these!!! Wish I could share


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> hope you never have the dreaded borg, aka broad mites. Makes spider mites seem like a walk In the fucking park! Spider mites I could rid of easily using non pesticides. Broad mites requires going nuclear with avid.


I didn't fkkk around - I went nuclear. Sacrificed everything. Nearly killed myself during the kill and sanitizing. Had enough smoke in jars to tide me over, and I know it was overkill, but I *hate *insects.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I hate insects too. I'm that guy swatting at bees (and then running) all of the time. I've spent hours at a time obsessed with hunting a stray fly that got in to the house (weed has it's drawbacks). Being that I hate them so much, I spend a lot of time figuring out how to rid them from my garden/house. I guess that's the upside to this phobia?



LOL !! We need to check family histories !


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I hate insects too. I'm that guy swatting at bees (and then running) all of the time. I've spent hours at a time obsessed with hunting a stray fly that got in to the house (weed has it's drawbacks). Being that I hate them so much, I spend a lot of time figuring out how to rid them from my garden/house. I guess that's the upside to this phobia?


No! Not the bees! Bees are wonderful, and without them we would be unable to enjoy many of our favorite fruits and vegetables! Something I didn't know, professional bee keepers move hives across the country during different seasons in order to pollinate crops in the seasons.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> No! Not the bees! Bees are wonderful, and without them we would be unable to enjoy many of our favorite fruits and vegetables! Something I didn't know, professional bee keepers move hives across the country during different seasons in order to pollinate crops in the seasons.


Yeah, I don't kill them just swat at them. And it's usually the borg wasps that fuck with me, and not honey bees.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 17, 2014)

Fuck wasps and hornets! They are nothing but trouble and aggressive. Honey bees are very much keep to themselves if not bothered. I love it when they pollinate my cactus.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> hope you never have the dreaded borg, aka broad mites. Makes spider mites seem like a walk In the fucking park! Spider mites I could rid of easily u
> sing non pesticides. Broad mites requires going nuclear with avid.


is that the little black mite?


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 17, 2014)

No, they are very tiny, leaf sucking, while injecting poison in the leaf, translucent, microscopic dope eating insects. The first noticeable signs are yellowish/orange circles on the leaves. they multiple like rabbits, and are pretty much a nightmare to remove as the eggs can take a while to hatch meaning they can come back.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 17, 2014)

So I've got a winner with SSDD, next I need to choose between the 4 Superstious. I feel bad as I will have to toss otherwise good clones, but I've been out of the loop for too long and am not personable with any growers at this time.


----------



## genuity (Mar 17, 2014)

Clankie said:


> Sleep aid = 8/10
> Pain relief = 10/10
> State of peaceful mental bliss = 10/10
> 
> Reeks of pine, burning rubber, and what some people classify as banana, or some kind of weird fruit. I mainly get the pine and burning rubber. Total GHASH phenotype with huge fat leaves and very solid heavy duty structure. This was made using the same g13/hp 'deadly g' f1 female that Bodhi would use to create his current f3 male.


thank you for that info clankie..
these are hitting the mix tonite
TE remix v2


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Mar 17, 2014)

professional bee keepers move hives across the country during different seasons in order to pollinate crops in the seasons.​




Not the ones that care about the health of there bees and quality of there honey. Not to mention the amount of extra pesticides that ends up in the honey that way. Read up on it. Honey Rules


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 17, 2014)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> professional bee keepers move hives across the country during different seasons in order to pollinate crops in the seasons.​
> 
> 
> Not the ones that care about the health of there bees and quality of there honey. Not to mention the amount of extra pesticides that ends up in the honey that way. Read up on it. Honey Rules


They don't do it for the honey. They are hired by farmers, or people that have orchards to bring their bees in and pollinate the crops for them due to the declining bee population in many areas.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 17, 2014)

Honey is expensive!
Where I'm @ there are all kinds of bee's, but I don't live near monsanto crops.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 17, 2014)

Look, I know Monsanto is a great dog kicking thing, and I have issues with them as well, just not the scare tactics. 

GMO food crops have time and time again, been proven to be as safe as non GMO crops, and at times arguably better due to increased nutritional value. These are independent funded and easily indexed in peer reviewed journals. I have an issue with the promotion of let's spray pesticides everywhere, a federal pass on litigation in the event shit hits the fan, and of course cross pollination with the ability to sue farmers. 

But bees are important. That is all.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 17, 2014)

Not all wasps are bad a lot wasps such as the paperwasp are paraditoids they they eggs inside prey andpest eggs... They can be very good especially in greenhouses for ipm management.. the problem with moving bees us most those guys feed bees sugar water, artificial food.... Problem with that is it makes them more susceptible to disease and pathogens, because there also harvesting the honey and not leaving enough behind for the bees which has antibacterial properties etc. That help keep there immune system healthy. It's also one the very reasons there researching it for colony collapse disorder. Along with neonicitodes and insecticides etc.


----------



## D619 (Mar 17, 2014)

Speaking of broadmites, I had to deal with them on my last run. I will tell you Avid alone will only increase the problem. You need a 100x magnification scope to clearly identify them. This is exactly why I decided to grow in the future from seeds. But of anyone ever does end up with broadmites, I highly suggest reading a thread at Iseemag. Best thread on this particular subject I've found.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 17, 2014)

D619 said:


> Speaking of broadmites, I had to deal with them on my last run. I will tell you Avid alone will only increase the problem. You need a 100x magnification scope to clearly identify them. This is exactly why I decided to grow in the future from seeds. But of anyone ever does end up with broadmites, I highly suggest reading a thread at Iseemag. Best thread on this particular subject I've found.


Not to make an argument with you, but I identified them with a 30 x loupe, one can easily spot a very clearish/yellow dot, and those fuckers move. Not as large as spider mites, but with 50 x they were clear as day. And I must respectfully disagree as using avid as directed, solved my problems. Only needed two applications and the destruction of the worst of plants to get rid of them.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 17, 2014)

Some vegging Bodhi plants, some sexed others not so much.


----------



## D619 (Mar 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Not to make an argument with you, but I identified them with a 30 x loupe, one can easily spot a very clearish/yellow dot, and those fuckers move. Not as large as spider mites, but with 50 x they were clear as day. And I must respectfully disagree as using avid as directed, solved my problems. Only needed two applications and the destruction of the worst of plants to get rid of them.


good eyes, but progressive options sold ton of clones infested with broadmites where I live. The broadmites became resistant to the use of Avid. Anyone involved in horticulture will clearly state using a single source application such as Avid has escalated the problem. Great you were fortunate enough to solve your broadmite problem with Avid alone, but it's not good advice, at all.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 17, 2014)

I agree, I'm lucky in that fact. I tried practically every fucking suggestion I could find before resulting to use a miticide, and sorry I'm not going to quit for month or more and hope they die out. 

resistance is a very real problem. But I will tell people it worked as a last resort and feel no shame about it in the least.

eta thank the god I don't believe in that it only took that once and they haven't been back since. They will seriously destroy your beloved garden so quickly, by the time you notice the damage, it becomes too late, and oddly they were always a problem in 12/12.

Plus always be very careful with a miticide and know what the fuck you are doing and what not to do. More is not better, know the half life, and ensure clean garden conditions.


----------



## D619 (Mar 17, 2014)

^^ likes this ^^


----------



## D619 (Mar 17, 2014)

Maybe Brekfist can chime in, anyone see an improvement Gogi Og x NL5 over Gogi OG?


----------



## dominica (Mar 17, 2014)

Are the instant karma crosses gonna drop the same time as deadly g? And are the latest snow lotus and appy crosses(heaven mountain, lions milk) available anywhere besides HN?
I'm hooked man, this is like pokemon or baseball cards for growers


----------



## Clankie (Mar 17, 2014)

dominica said:


> Are the instant karma crosses gonna drop the same time as deadly g? And are the latest snow lotus and appy crosses(heaven mountain, lions milk) available anywhere besides HN?
> I'm hooked man, this is like pokemon or baseball cards for growers


Instant Karma lines actually have shown intersex issues in testing, so there's a good chance there either won't be a release, or it will be a very small release somewhere like dbidz or the zon with a disclaimer that they are not the most stable genetics. Most people have not had intersex issues with running the clone versions of these, and there's plenty of clean runs, but a very high percentage of the IK testers saw some intersex behavior from at least one plant. There's not been any kind of definitive answer on those beans being or the Deadly G crosses being available somewhere other than HN, or even if HN is again a reliable source. I'm not necessarily ready to throw them $80 if I'm either going to get nothing or get a bag of beans I already have.


----------



## dominica (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks a lot..good to know..really explains why ive only been seeing the deadly g being talked up


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 17, 2014)

Clankie said:


> Instant Karma lines actually have shown intersex issues in testing, so there's a good chance there either won't be a release, or it will be a very small release somewhere like dbidz or the zon with a disclaimer that they are not the most stable genetics. Most people have not had intersex issues with running the clone versions of these, and there's plenty of clean runs, but a very high percentage of the IK testers saw some intersex behavior from at least one plant. There's not been any kind of definitive answer on those beans being or the Deadly G crosses being available somewhere other than HN, or even if HN is again a reliable source. I'm not necessarily ready to throw them $80 if I'm either going to get nothing or get a bag of beans I already have.


Very informative as usual. I'll gamble 80$...lost much more than that before


----------



## brek (Mar 17, 2014)

D619 said:


> Maybe Brekfist can chime in, anyone see an improvement Gogi Og x NL5 over Gogi OG?







Funny ye should ask. Just took down these 2 Goji Lights ladies. Day 66. I've never run Goji OG but these were tasty, potent and beautiful on the seed run. This is the first run from clone and they look even better. These were phenos 3 and 4.

#3 smells and tastes like a deep purple berry/glass of merlot.

#4 is more of a cedar/earth/grape 

Deadly G x Blueberry Indica and Kudra x Purple Northern Lights will go into flower this week. 

For what It's worth I have 2 Instant Karma x Cheech Wizard ALMOST done and have not seen intersex qualities. Must of got lucky. 
They smell like sour earth diesel fuel and exotic spices.


----------



## D619 (Mar 17, 2014)

brek said:


> View attachment 3026304
> View attachment 3026306
> View attachment 3026309
> View attachment 3026311
> ...


 Brekfist, you're killing it. Thanks for the info and appreciate what you bring to our community. 

Cheers!


----------



## brek (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks brother, anytime! 

So I'm gonna pop some new beans here.......... any suggestions?

Strange Love
Niburu
blackberrry lotus
pagoda

?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 17, 2014)

brek said:


> Thanks brother, anytime!
> 
> So I'm gonna pop some new beans here.......... any suggestions?
> 
> ...


I hear lots of good about the pagoda


----------



## D619 (Mar 17, 2014)

2nd Pagoda, and Nibiru.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 18, 2014)

D619 said:


> Speaking of broadmites, I had to deal with them on my last run. I will tell you Avid alone will only increase the problem. You need a 100x magnification scope to clearly identify them. This is exactly why I decided to grow in the future from seeds. But of anyone ever does end up with broadmites, I highly suggest reading a thread at Iseemag. Best thread on this particular subject I've found.


I must be starting to look like a hippie but... Habanero spray. There is no bug it doesn't work for. A Chapin sprayer and respirator are recommended (as with ALL spraying really but this stuff is like mace). Total kill zone. Nothing gets away as long as your sprayer is a good one. Just dose the leaves with a light aloe foliar next day. They will love you for it.

EDIT: I just have to add that probably the no1 reason for spray treatments not working is use of shitty sprayers and trigger spray bottles. As with all things in life you get what you pay for. A good sprayer will not make drops but a fine mist. This mist gets in everywhere, drops fall where they fall. If you don't have a good sprayer you cannot expect ANY treatment to work.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 18, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I must be starting to look like a hippie but... Habanero spray. There is no bug it doesn't work for. A Chapin sprayer and respirator are recommended (as with ALL spraying really but this stuff is like mace). Total kill zone. Nothing gets away as long as your sprayer is a good one. Just dose the leaves with a light aloe foliar next day. They will love you for it.
> 
> EDIT: I just have to add that probably the no1 reason for spray treatments not working is use of shitty sprayers and trigger spray bottles. As with all things in life you get what you pay for. A good sprayer will not make drops but a fine mist. This mist gets in everywhere, drops fall where they fall. If you don't have a good sprayer you cannot expect ANY treatment to work.


Thanks for the info bro....all is appreciated


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 18, 2014)

brek said:


> Thanks brother, anytime!
> 
> So I'm gonna pop some new beans here.......... any suggestions?
> 
> ...


niburu! That is my vote


----------



## HazeHeaven (Mar 18, 2014)

brek said:


> Thanks brother, anytime!
> 
> So I'm gonna pop some new beans here.......... any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Niburu peaks my interest. I've always had a fondness for a good Sensi Star. I saw on HN that he has a Goldstar 4 which is Malawi Gold/Sensi Star cross. That sounds pretty wicked too.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2014)

brek said:


> Thanks brother, anytime!
> 
> So I'm gonna pop some new beans here.......... any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Let me have a look at them, and I'll sort them by appearance to my semi-trained eyes and return in the order I'd pop 'em. 

No problems w/ that, right? If there are only 8 per pack when returned, blame the postal carrier.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 18, 2014)

I vote blackberry lotus. Sounds like real good one


----------



## D619 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks Mad Hamish for the Habanero Tip. I'm going to treat my plants in the future when I set up my new location as a preventive measure.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 18, 2014)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>***Blackberry Lotus***<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 18, 2014)

D619 said:


> Thanks Mad Hamish for the Habanero Tip. I'm going to treat my plants in the future when I set up my new location as a preventive measure.


best of luck with it... didn't work for me. Be sure to have good ventilation and cover your face and eyes, shit burns when making it and using it. Also tried ghost peppers...Goddamn do those things burn!


----------



## tree king (Mar 18, 2014)

did any of you guys get a real horrible female to male ratio on the aft x app? i started with like 35-38 of them and i only got 11 females. that fuckin sucks i was hoping to have 20 to choose from


----------



## kindnug (Mar 18, 2014)

Some1 else must have gotten the packs with mostly females.
None of the males were worth saving? 
I look for special males, but I have plenty of outdoor space.


----------



## tree king (Mar 18, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Some1 else must have gotten the packs with mostly females.
> None of the males were worth saving?
> I look for special males, but I have plenty of outdoor space.


I'm pretty sure this is the first time ever i got less than 50% females from seeds. i don't have space to keep males plus i don't really breed. if i do end up breeding later in life il search for males later after i find my special females. i need moms asap right now


----------



## kindnug (Mar 18, 2014)

I haven't even sexed my first bodhi plants yet, but even with only 10 females you should still find some keepers.
I wish you luck in finding the Thunderfuck holygrail.

I understand about the space problem, no need to keep any if your restricted to indoor.
I've gotten mostly males many times in the past, it's nothing new to me.

I'll have 1000's of Golden Triangle F2 @ end of the outdoor season.
Friend already gave me the green light for his yard.
We'll hand pollenate some clones of the best female with each desire-able male.

We both split the beans, but he will get all the plant matter.
This will be his first year outside + his neighbors might get some stray pollen on their crops.
I wont charge them a stud fee for my stray pollen...


----------



## tree king (Mar 18, 2014)

nice your so lucky to have outdoor space i wish i had that shit. thanks i hope i find a keeper to I'm not that worried though I'm just hoping i have a full tray


----------



## D619 (Mar 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> best of luck with it... didn't work for me. Be sure to have good ventilation and cover your face and eyes, shit burns when making it and using it. Also tried ghost peppers...Goddamn do those things burn!


yeah, those ghost peppers will tear you up. I've posted on another thread about what worked for me on RIU. Rubbing Alcohol also works wonders and did not have any negative affect on the plants. Spinosad and tripple action neem oil. 

Side note, can't wait till my new grow location is set up so I can start popping some Bodhi Gear!


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 18, 2014)

D619 said:


> yeah, those ghost peppers will tear you up. I've posted on another thread about what worked for me on RIU. Rubbing Alcohol also works wonders and did not have any negative affect on the plants. Spinosad and tripple action neem oil.
> 
> Side note, can't wait till my new grow location is set up so I can start popping some Bodhi Gear!


yea I've used rubbing alcohol with no ill effects. Nice to have jars filing again, A small goji, as well as keeper SSDD comes down this weekend. Looks like Blueberry Hill, Superstious 4 (last run, I think I already found a winner #3 but all run back to back for ensuring I'm right), SSDD 1 (last run, 2 is full of wins), SSDD 2 (keeper). All these are like 2 feet tall, in one gallons, need to up pot them to 3 gallon fiber pots.

Need to sex my white lotus and Ancient OGs, but was planning on a tad longer veg. Both were planted at the same time. Ancient OG looks very uniform amongst 3, all 10-13 inches tall, pole like. Probably will top so I can get cuts easily and clone. i thought i had 3 White Lotus, but I'm only seeing two... alright I've got 5 beans left, makes sense now. Both about 8-10 inches tall.

Need to do cloning of Goji, SSDD 2, Ancient OG s, and kill off SSDD 1 clone. Need to water and feed clones as well as the small plants (pagoda 2 of 3, killed one on accident tip over, and Lemon Zinger 3 of 3).
Need to up plant the ancients and white lotus to one gallons.

So that's the fun in my garden this weekend. Probably split up the work, and may take a Goji down tomorrow night. Makes room for Superstious 4. SSDD 2 will come down probably Saturday or Friday. Giving Blueberry Hill room. Another big Goji is due next weekend, giving room to both SSDD one last time.


----------



## D619 (Mar 19, 2014)

^^ Dig the details, like to see how Pagoda turns out too. Also, which are your favorite between Ancient Og and Gogi Og?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2014)

Heavy rain coming so time for the chop. Only 3 days early so I don't mind. What an epic adventure. The DB kicked ass. All DB in front and Gage gear at back.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 19, 2014)

Right on Hamish, looking lovely. Nice fat healthy girls you got there.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 19, 2014)

D619 said:


> ^^ Dig the details, like to see how Pagoda turns out too. Also, which are your favorite between Ancient Og and Gogi Og?


I'm excited too, and as long as I'm growing, you shall be seeing them!

Now I only have the one goji, and I just started the Ancients as they are still vegging. So I couldn't give a fair assessment. One similarity I've noticed is similar bean pole structure, probably will be a bitch to get branching as Goji was, having to put in flower just to get cuts. 

Soon as my package arrives, Mountain Temple and Snow Queen will hit the water, probably 3 beans each to get an idea. 

It's a full Bodhi Stable over here.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 19, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Heavy rain coming so time for the chop. Only 3 days early so I don't mind. What an epic adventure. The DB kicked ass. All DB in front and Gage gear at back.


Beautiful, so nicely done! Jealous of the outdoors!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2014)

This is actually REALLY funny


I don't grasp about you, but looking for me, being a clone of every tom is not a good temperament to be genuine;purchase 10 mg duphaston visa. It seems that women imagine of fantastic weddings with all sorts of valuable arrangements- but who can rebuke them; it is an exceptionally esteemed prime not to be forgotten. There is nothing improper with wearing the latest fashions as extensive as you usually ironic forsooth bleed for stock in them, and aren't doing it just because all and sundry else is doing it; cheapest lopressor. The tucker parcel is you can get climax beefy disadvantage with no drugs!

​


----------



## HydroChemBot (Mar 19, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Heavy rain coming so time for the chop. Only 3 days early so I don't mind. What an epic adventure. The DB kicked ass. All DB in front and Gage gear at back.


Holy sheep shit hamish!!!! that Dream Beaver is a dream, thanks alot for the pics I am growing that outdoors for sure this year...cant wait for the smoke report


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 19, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Heavy rain coming so time for the chop. Only 3 days early so I don't mind. What an epic adventure. The DB kicked ass. All DB in front and Gage gear at back.



Accept that I'm a little bent, conservatively speaking. But the _first _thing that caught my eyes about this pic, is how accurate your avatar is. 


Plants look fantastic, as well.




&#8203;


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 19, 2014)

If you guys didn't see Bodhi's post in the 'seedbank' thread, it's pretty cool. Here's my favorite part:



_




Originally Posted by *bodhi seeds* 


theres are great bunch of guys that hold down an amazing thread here disguised as a bodhi seeds thread, but it has just as much, fun, humor, grow knowledge and life tips as seed info.


_
​




Okay....so ...that's sort of a compliment, right?


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 19, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> If you guys didn't see Bodhi's post in the 'seedbank' thread, it's pretty cool. Here's my favorite part:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take it as a complement, great folks doing great things, having a great time!


----------



## D619 (Mar 19, 2014)

Bodhi RIU thread is an awesome place to share info. One of the few places you can get an accurate assessment on strains. Thanks everyone.


----------



## shaymuny (Mar 19, 2014)

popped a single goji og last run and it out shined the rest of the room... Amazing strain big shout out to bohdi on that one!!


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 19, 2014)

shaymuny said:


> popped a single goji og last run and it out shined the rest of the room... Amazing strain big shout out to bohdi on that one!!


and that's how the Bodhi addiction starts! 

This is one of the threads on RIU that fosters kindness and respect. Very little bullshit in this massive thread.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 19, 2014)

I've smoked both the goji and the ancient and granted they were grown by different clubs but I think I liked the ancient better. It was more potent and had a very unique and pleasant taste. The goji had a nice light strawberry taste. Both strains are a very peaceful zen like high.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> If you guys didn't see Bodhi's post in the 'seedbank' thread, it's pretty cool. Here's my favorite part:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amos I Love you bro. Thanks for leading me to my new sig  Just so happens to be the mantra I live by. NICE.


----------



## brek (Mar 19, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> If you guys didn't see Bodhi's post in the 'seedbank' thread, it's pretty cool. Here's my favorite part:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Total compliment with some added bodhi humility. Awesome.

I sure miss TSD forum simply because Bodhi would comment almost daily on everyones threads. Was a nice pat on the back from the man himself! 

Kinda funny....B said he posted once here before and got "moderated on" and decided not to come back.

Pretty much sums it up. At least I found you guys and the Bodhi thread. Feels safer in here.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Accept that I'm a little bent, conservatively speaking. But the _first _thing that caught my eyes about this pic, is how accurate your avatar is.
> 
> 
> Plants look fantastic, as well.
> ...


The whole Mad Hamish character really suits me actually. The avatar is a drawing of the REAL Mad Hamish. Ahem:

Mad Hamish is the oldest member of the Silver Horde. He lives in a wheelchair with terrifying spikes and has a horned helm. He is usually draped under layers of fur blankets, but underneath all the fur he has swords and other favorite weapons for the barbarian heroes. Favorite phrase: "Whut? Whut?" He is very deaf. He also tends to talk in a sort of old dialect. He is also known to have once been married to Pamdar the Witch Queen (who now runs Pam's Pantry).
Hamish has, apparently, been where the sun don't shine (no, even though he was married to a witch, _not_ the funnily named place in Lancre). During his life, he took part in many battles, usually on the side of "being paid money to fight". He once ate legs during a siege. Despite the fact that he lives in a wheelchair and spends most of his time napping, Hamish has threatened to "knock any man doon as tells me a'm dead!" and seems quite capable of carrying out the threat. Waking him up from one of his naps makes him grouchy, and is therefore to be avoided.
Went with Cohen and the others to Dunmanifestin, home of the Gods to return fire to them in the shape of a bloody big bomb. Presumed dead when they created a sizable crater following a glory-charge to right their misdeeds. Although, seeing as they hijacked some horses off a bunch of Valkyries and escaped into the air, are they alive, dead or in-between? No-one knows, but Mad Hamish still swears he'll kill anyone as tells him he's dead. While the Uncertainty Principle forbids any definitive statement as to whether or not the Silver Horde are now collectively deceased, observant readers of _The Last Hero_ will note that Hamish, at this point, not only gets out of his wheelchair unaided, he is suddenly capable of mounting and riding a horse, leaving the wreck of the chair behind for Evil Lord Harry and the minstrel to find, as a thing no longer required. As certain conventions must be followed re: wheeled carriages at times of death and destruction, a single wheel is still forlornly spinning on its axle...


----------



## brek (Mar 19, 2014)

The ATF is on day 68 now. Planned on chopping at 63. But everyday I go in there has been an EXPLOSION of new white pistils and the nugs keep getting bigger. SOOOO I'm letting her do her thang  Same is happening with Blood Orange but I expected it to go to day 70 at least.

Coming down within the week :ssdd, luck charms, snow queen, more goji lights, rku, head trip, IK x cheech wizard.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 19, 2014)

brek said:


> The ATF is on day 68 now. Planned on chopping at 63. But everyday I go in there has been an EXPLOSION of new white pistils and the nugs keep getting bigger. SOOOO I'm letting her do her thang  Same is happening with Blood Orange but I expected it to go to day 70 at least.
> 
> Coming down within the week :ssdd, luck charms, snow queen, more goji lights, rku, head trip, IK x cheech wizard.


Good things come to those who wait! I let the girls take as much time as needed. My one SSDD keeper is taking longer than expected. Had her last time go 10 weeks, she's still growing so I'm letting her go 11. No biggie in my book, she can do what she does and I'll just wait to be rewarded.


----------



## brek (Mar 19, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Good things come to those who wait! I let the girls take as much time as needed. My one SSDD keeper is taking longer than expected. Had her last time go 10 weeks, she's still growing so I'm letting her go 11. No biggie in my book, she can do what she does and I'll just wait to be rewarded.


Totally agree! My sour butter ssdd went to day 82 last time!


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 19, 2014)

You can't rush perfection or nature 
it's odd though for finishing times to differ but a week is a week well worth it.


----------



## ActionHanks (Mar 19, 2014)

brek said:


> The ATF is on day 68 now. Planned on chopping at 63. But everyday I go in there has been an EXPLOSION of new white pistils and the nugs keep getting bigger. SOOOO I'm letting her do her thang  Same is happening with Blood Orange but I expected it to go to day 70 at least.
> 
> Coming down within the week :ssdd, luck charms, snow queen, more goji lights, rku, head trip, IK x cheech wizard.


Mmmmm let me know how that snow queen turns out, I've got one female in the 1st week of flower. Being a limited release there's not a lot of info out there about her -_-


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 19, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> yea I've used rubbing alcohol with no ill effects. Nice to have jars filing again, A small goji, as well as keeper SSDD comes down this weekend. Looks like Blueberry Hill, Superstious 4 (last run, I think I already found a winner #3 but all run back to back for ensuring I'm right), SSDD 1 (last run, 2 is full of wins), SSDD 2 (keeper). All these are like 2 feet tall, in one gallons, need to up pot them to 3 gallon fiber pots.
> 
> Need to sex my white lotus and Ancient OGs, but was planning on a tad longer veg. Both were planted at the same time. Ancient OG looks very uniform amongst 3, all 10-13 inches tall, pole like. Probably will top so I can get cuts easily and clone. i thought i had 3 White Lotus, but I'm only seeing two... alright I've got 5 beans left, makes sense now. Both about 8-10 inches tall.
> 
> ...





brek said:


> The ATF is on day 68 now. Planned on chopping at 63. But everyday I go in there has been an EXPLOSION of new white pistils and the nugs keep getting bigger. SOOOO I'm letting her do her thang  Same is happening with Blood Orange but I expected it to go to day 70 at least.
> 
> Coming down within the week :ssdd, luck charms, snow queen, more goji lights, rku, head trip, IK x cheech wizard.



Man, you guys have quite the assortment of bodhi strains. I can see why now. I took my 2 Dream Lotus females down at 65 days, and I've had them jarred up now for a minute ...... lovely smoke! It's like they're getting even frostier sitting in the jars. It's been a while since I've seen such trichome production on a plant. Like I said in another thread, the only shitty part about this grow is having to part with one of these females. They're both excellent!


----------



## kindnug (Mar 19, 2014)

Damn nice Dream Beaver bats!
How long do you think the main buds are?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 19, 2014)

brek said:


> The ATF is on day 68 now. Planned on chopping at 63. But everyday I go in there has been an EXPLOSION of new white pistils and the nugs keep getting bigger. SOOOO I'm letting her do her thang  Same is happening with Blood Orange but I expected it to go to day 70 at least.
> 
> Coming down within the week :ssdd, luck charms, snow queen, more goji lights, rku, head trip, IK x cheech wizard.



With all the Bodhi plants getting chopped all 'round......it's about time some of you with multi strains in jars start reporting on what your 'go to' smoke is.

When day is done....or just begun - what jar are you rolling from?


----------



## brek (Mar 19, 2014)

Amos,

Can't stay out of the lucky Charms jar or SSDD jar. Both phenos.

Overall, I catch myself "rationing" the ssdd so it lasts as long as possible. Guess ssdd sour butter 11 week pheno is the answer from me. (so far) I have several coming down for the first time. My answer may change in the coming weeks. I shall keep ya posted friends. 

Goji Lights session time.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 19, 2014)

brek said:


> Amos,
> 
> Can't stay out of the lucky Charms jar or SSDD jar. Both phenos.
> 
> ...


What's the flavor and smell like on the Lucky Charms brek?


----------



## brek (Mar 19, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> What's the flavor and smell like on the Lucky Charms brek?


Heavy funky musky chem fruit marshmallow. Just fantastic. Taking one down tonight most likely. can post.

On a side note just realized the strange love pack I have is GSC x Instant Karma....... UH...... Me thinks this is gonna be a testicle party!

The pack came with specific instructions from B to run them from clone and not straight from seed. never done that. But I may with this one. Could be a huge pain in the nuts OR there could be GOLD in there (girl scout cookies x bubba x sour diesel???) YUM. 

Time will tell.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2014)

brek said:


> Heavy funky musky chem fruit marshmallow. Just fantastic. Taking one down tonight most likely. can post.
> 
> On a side note just realized the strange love pack I have is GSC x Instant Karma....... UH...... Me thinks this is gonna be a testicle party!
> 
> ...


Yeah I was thinking about picking up a pack when they dropped, so glad I didn't. 

I wouldn't pop those unless I could devote an entire room to quality control.


----------



## brek (Mar 19, 2014)

My whole room IS devoted to quality control


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2014)

brek said:


> My whole room IS devoted to quality control


Well I would want to quarantines on them so I can get rid of the herm prone plants.

Wouldn't want to seed this.

View attachment 3028168View attachment 3028169

Goji is darker leaf plant on left.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 19, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well I would want to quarantines on them so I can get rid of the herm prone plants.
> 
> Wouldn't want to seed this.
> 
> ...


I think you should grow some dream beaver and change your name to hairy pie 

Just fuckin with ya. Gorgeous gals ya got there. Is that a bud forming on that fan?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2014)

If you are refering to the goji, that is just trichomes. Goji is great for making trim hash. SOOOOO much hash.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 19, 2014)

The only place I see with goji is TSSC. Haven't ordered from them in years. Is the stealth any better now?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2014)

Ive personally only ordered a couple times from the tude. gonna try sedsman in a month or so. Or maybe not. 

Pretty happy with the Goji mom I got. Just need to find a nice mellow body(for pain) mom and I'll be good for a while.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 19, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ive personally only ordered a couple times from the tude. gonna try sedsman in a month or so. Or maybe not.
> 
> Pretty happy with the Goji mom I got. Just need to find a nice mellow body(for pain) mom and I'll be good for a while.


The SSDD sample(s) were very relaxing. Just another week...I hope. I harvest with very little amber on calyxes, so I'll report back on the full affect. I have back pain daily from all the pot moving and weight lifting.

Seedsman is awesome BTW!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 19, 2014)

Just got 4 goji and love triangle from TSSC. I'll be happy to get one gal of each with my male ratio as of late. Fingers crossed cuz I'm SUPERSTITIOUS! Speaking of SS...I have two stout and two giraffes. Hard to tell what I'll get with he Stevie Wonder lineage.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah, I was tempted to pick up some SSDD.

I feel that if bodhi phases it out, it will be because he has something better in store.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 19, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah, I was tempted to pick up some SSDD.
> 
> I feel that if bodhi phases it out, it will be because he has something better in store.


Or he just wants to cross every fire strain in the world. Guys got a real passion for breeding that keeps me ordering. He prob just moves from girl to girl in and out of the garden. 

Just told TSSC they can keep their freebies as long as my plump striped polka dotted big beanies arrive safely.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah, I was tempted to pick up some SSDD.
> 
> I feel that if bodhi phases it out, it will be because he has something better in store.


Pie, it is Bubbashine x Appalachia. Pretty hard crossing the Bubbashine to the Appy when the Appy no longer exists...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2014)

What I mean is, he is phasing out the appy for better males.

has he tried crossing the bubba shine to deadly g.or snow lotus?


----------



## brek (Mar 20, 2014)

For those that don't know..... Grab appy crosses while you can..... You won't always be able to.... Pure forest fire.... IMHO KILLS snow lotus crosses.....not sure why i'm using so many ellipses..... possibly the lucky charms scissor hash.... I took pics but i'm too stoneth to post. Maybe manana.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2014)

Imo i dont like the appy... So if B is using something else i say right the fuck on. Dont get me rong the app is good/great
but its just not my flav/or growing style for me


----------



## brek (Mar 20, 2014)

I guess when you think about it cannabis is just like anything else... Some like amber beers, some stouts, some IPAS, some pilsners etc. Some prefer Italian to Thai or a cheeseburger to a salad.... Especially with a good breeder potency is becoming much less an issue. It's more about the effect or taste or growth style you prefer. I personally am loving the choices! I personally really enjoy everything about the appy.....But I sure am looking forward to seeing what deadly G has in store for us! Yeee haw! 

Edit: Personally. ha. 

I'm tired.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2014)

Im super stoke on the deadly g stuff just weeks away on seeing the first bit of flowering


----------



## tree king (Mar 20, 2014)

hellraizer do you not like the appy crosses cause they put out long branches and its bad for single cola/sea of green plants? i thought you liked them cause of your love for the aft x app. tell you the truth thats why i got the white lotus instead of the lucky charms. I'm looking for a clone that makes one big single cola and i heard snow lotus leaners are like that

im not sure why your exited about the deadly g crosses cause you know there not gonna yield. ever since i grew the tranquil i know I'm not touching those crosses


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2014)

I got plenty of yielders in the stable what most excited about is finding something super deadly for personal stash!
why i picked red eye jedi just sounds like there could be something to the dark side of the force! 
the app grows all rong for me, needs staking and very good amount of air....i have seen bud rot at 48rh. with app dom
phenos, Buds just get big and sap alot brings on rot. So the atf has very little leaf to bud ratio and does work better in a
sea of green areana and no rot 



I know those TE didnt yield but its top notch smoke


----------



## tree king (Mar 20, 2014)

the tranquil was def potent but it had no taste. i feel you on the rot, now that you said that i gotta keep a look out. its usually not a problem for me though cause i run smaller plants


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 20, 2014)

The one SSDD is my head stash stuff, as is Goji. I won't be giving any of either away this go round. 
The other SSDD will end up in someone else's hands after a cure, but for now, when my winner finishes up, she is mine. 

Also, I think the superstitious I'm keeping has a deep blueish green in the leaves.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 20, 2014)

tree king said:


> the tranquil was def potent but it had no taste. i feel you on the rot, now that you said that i gotta keep a look out. its usually not a problem for me though cause i run smaller plants


I really wanted TE, and hope I get the opportunity to grow her at some point.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> The one SSDD is my head stash stuff, as is Goji. I won't be giving any of either away this go round.
> The other SSDD will end up in someone else's hands after a cure, but for now, when my winner finishes up, she is mine.
> 
> Also, I think the superstitious I'm keeping has a deep blueish green in the leaves.


I'm getting those nice fans on my Supes too. I'll post some pics later if I have time. 

I've been lollipopping the Appys and getting nice colas. BO is a great single cola after snipping first 3 nodes. 

I think I might have gotten lucky on the GT. How do you know if it's the TK pheno?


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 20, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I'm getting those nice fans on my Supes too. I'll post some pics later if I have time.
> 
> I've been lollipopping the Appys and getting nice colas. BO is a great single cola after snipping first 3 nodes.
> 
> I think I might have gotten lucky on the GT. How do you know if it's the TK pheno?


Please do share. I'd love to see them!

I've ran things topped primarily. I have ran each plant non topped to get an idea. Goji doesnt like being topped. Blueberry Hill loves being topped, Sunshine Daydream keeper doesn't care to be topped. I have started clearing out underbrush, something I normally haven't done but I get too much immature tiny buds. that end up in the hash pile. When I did this with Blueberry Hill as a test I was hitting the same yield. another problem with not clearing underbrush is removing dead leaves constantly. So it does help with air flow.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Please do share. I'd love to see them!
> 
> I've ran things topped primarily. I have ran each plant non topped to get an idea. Goji doesnt like being topped. Blueberry Hill loves being topped, Sunshine Daydream keeper doesn't care to be topped. I have started clearing out underbrush, something I normally haven't done but I get too much immature tiny buds. that end up in the hash pile. When I did this with Blueberry Hill as a test I was hitting the same yield. another problem with not clearing underbrush is removing dead leaves constantly. So it does help with air flow.


I'll post pics today TonightforYou. Both my SSDD loved being bushed out?! Next time I'll just let her go...if I get them to reveg.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 20, 2014)

I've re vegged clones from flowering if you have patience you should be fine. Be forewarned, the plants become the craziest things you've ever seen. Ugly as all hell. 

I belive my Mountain Temples and Snow Queen along with another pack of SSDD should arrive today. In the water the first two go!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've re vegged clones from flowering if you have patience you should be fine. Be forewarned, the plants become the craziest things you've ever seen. Ugly as all hell.
> 
> I belive my Mountain Temples and Snow Queen along with another pack of SSDD should arrive today. In the water the first two go!


Nice score you got there! I forgot about other breeders completely...becoming a little Bodhi biased. I reveg'd a BO in just 17 days, and yes it was FUGLY. I'm going to attempt to leave some SSDD popcorn, transplant, and reveg to a bonsai mums. 

Disclaimer: These are mostly 12/12fs...some are vegged 10-17 days. BTW, I am thee worst photographer on RUI!!!

Golden Temple > couple of my smaller Supes > BO cola > tortured SSDD > BH and beanpole pheno GT clones


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 20, 2014)

Rockin the rice hulls red ...... nice!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Rockin the rice hulls red ...... nice!


Yeah it makes great mulch and disperses water evenly. The clover hasn't popped up yet...you know how us gingers love our clovers.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've re vegged clones from flowering if you have patience you should be fine. Be forewarned, the plants become the craziest things you've ever seen. Ugly as all hell.
> 
> I belive my Mountain Temples and Snow Queen along with another pack of SSDD should arrive today. In the water the first two go!


VERY interesting stuff happens when you do this. Usually clones off those re-vegged clones just ROCK. I quite like the funny look of those calyxes unfurling into twisted little leaves and then straightening out as it ages (on the new shoots). I find it pretty miraculous and absolutely mind-blowing. I mean it is literally watching life find a way to cheat death. Think about it. Absolutely miraculous. 

Only thing is, don't expect a clone that has flowered and been re-vegged to be exactly the same as the mommy because it won't be exactly the same. You will get a whole different expression of genetic potential at times, literally a new 'phenotype' off the same 'genotype'. We saw this with our NYCD mom. Four of us had clones off her, but after a year or 3 they were acting quite differently for each of us. Differences in flavor, yield and potency were clear as day. Mine never had to be re-vegged and stayed the same, pure grapefruit stanky POWER, the other fellas all had some issue at some point and had to force a re-veg. 

They all stayed insanely good and it was also still obvious they were at least from the same pack so we are not talking a total chameleon act, but enough to notice easily (for us at least).

On another note, I am finding myself still a little confused by Indy dom plants. The Clusterfunk RMX is just like most Indies I have tried, so far short and squat and vegges so slowly. For sure giving them their own tent or I have no idea how I will work things out. Got a Golden Goat cross right next to them, germed at the same time but the GG x OG is double the size. Not only physical size but structural development also. A set of leaves ahead and pushing another node. 

Perhaps they need their own tent and an extended veg period. Got a feeling if I do that they will make the extra time worth my while. Rather put more time into veg and get a PROPA full tent than rush it. Damn exciting stuff. Nothing like a new experience to get the synapses going. This time, I will get the most out of them. That, or you guys each owe me a kick in the nuts.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 20, 2014)

Ya know i was wondering if aging plants and clones did get a genetic drift. I've done some research on the difference types of aging of plants, which makes me think that it's completely possible plants change, particularly with it being an annual plant. I've noticed flowering periods seems to short a bit, but primarily that flower onset starts much earlier, displaying very obvious sex while in veg (no not auto flower). 

tonight is my first attempt at a coconut oil extraction. obvious decarb first (220 F for 25 min) followed by 5- 6 hours of crock pot fun. Probably have 2 lbs of trim and the like in the freezer. Any advice or suggestions appreciates. 


I also forget about other breeders now. Next buy is Sensi Maple leaf. Been wanting a heavy afghan in the garden.

eta golden goat is one clone only I'd actually really want along with bubba. Man did I love golden goat.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Ya know i was wondering if aging plants and clones did get a genetic drift. I've done some research on the difference types of aging of plants, which makes me think that it's completely possible plants change, particularly with it being an annual plant. I've noticed flowering periods seems to short a bit, but primarily that flower onset starts much earlier, displaying very obvious sex while in veg (no not auto flower).
> 
> tonight is my first attempt at a coconut oil extraction. obvious decarb first (220 F for 25 min) followed by 5- 6 hours of crock pot fun. Probably have 2 lbs of trim and the like in the freezer. Any advice or suggestions appreciates.
> 
> ...


What a coinkydink!!! I've been looking into the pure Afghan as well. ML gets rave reviews from everyone! Haven't read one bad thing about it


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Ya know i was wondering if aging plants and clones did get a genetic drift. I've done some research on the difference types of aging of plants, which makes me think that it's completely possible plants change, particularly with it being an annual plant. I've noticed flowering periods seems to short a bit, but primarily that flower onset starts much earlier, displaying very obvious sex while in veg (no not auto flower).
> 
> tonight is my first attempt at a coconut oil extraction. obvious decarb first (220 F for 25 min) followed by 5- 6 hours of crock pot fun. Probably have 2 lbs of trim and the like in the freezer. Any advice or suggestions appreciates.
> 
> ...


I am with you on your observations one hundred percent. Plants definitely change, unless they live absolutely stress-free and never ever leave the room even. So it has become important for me to figure this out exactly, because there are guys that have kept the same plants for 30 years that feel it has not changed. Like Clacamas Coot's The One. That cut has been going since the 70's. 

The remarks about flowering, spot on. Also noticed the same thing. Used it to my advantage a few times too  I also found that with the shorter flowering time, there is a loss of potency but an increase in yield. Flavor tends to also thin out a little. Structurally gods alone know what will happen. I have had a Cheese end up growing triple sets of leaves instead of double. Insane. That Cheese yielded like nothing I have had before or since, though. Pity I don't like Cheese lol, it has been WAAAAAY overdone here, kinda like I hear people in Cali start feeling about OG. 

Amazing co-incidence, I spent all day researching medibles. Learned so much! I think I want to go the decarbed tincture for pain and a cold extract for a non-psychoactive depression medicine. It is for a friend's mom. Rather that than one of the amazingly delicious-looking recipes I found. That is just ASKING for over-medication. Not something you want to do to an old lady. People respect drops. Sweeties, not so much.

I am VERY excited with this Golden Goat cross. Golden Goat x Joseph OG. I had never even heard of it when the beans rocked up (I actually had to send an e-mail finding out what the hell all 3 packs were I didn't know the acronyms, you guys in the States are hardcore). A strain named after a recycling factory that smelled of fermenting soda syrup?! F**K YEAH! You just KNOW that is going to be dank. Crossed to Jo... BBOOOIIINNGGG!!! *sorry but yeah it is bit of a stoner wet dream*

Growing like crazy things. I feel so blessed.

EDIT: A mate of mine grew some Maple Leaf a good while ago. Thing is, it was right in his yard and I only noticed it more than halfway through flower. The world's most well disguised herb that is for sure. He also had a 'Duckfoot' which looked even less like herb. Incredible stuff really. Once you notice them, they are insanely beautiful for their totally exotic looks.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 20, 2014)

There are some 10+yr old strains that I haven't noticed any change in flavor/effect.
They seem to grow more flimsy in supporting weight of the buds.
I've never had to re-veg a plant< does it significantly change the quality of the final product?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 20, 2014)

kindnug said:


> There are some 10+yr old strains that I haven't noticed any change in flavor/effect.
> They seem to grow more flimsy in supporting weight of the buds.
> I've never had to re-veg a plant< does it significantly change the quality of the final product?


My personal opinion on that is most definitely. I have myself never had a revegged plant come out exactly like the mom. Sometimes I liked the difference, sometimes not at all. If you flower the re-vegged plant itself you will see a HUGE difference. Clones will do a lot better and only have a subtle difference from the original bud. But it is always different in my case. But I am just one guy so not claiming it is going to happen every time...


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 20, 2014)

My goji only has gotten better, but I've become a better grower since the last year.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> My goji only has gotten better, but I've become a better grower since the last year.


And you will be better still next year, and the year after that, and then some... Just no ceiling to this hobby


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 20, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> And you will be better still next year, and the year after that, and then some... Just no ceiling to this hobby


I know and that's part of the love that is gardening in general. Plus there are different ways of cultivating I'd still love to try one day, hydro. Won't do it in an apartment, too many things can go wrong. last thing I need is some reservoir tipping over and going into the next apartment. Plus I'm pretty much limited on my circuit at this time


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Ya know i was wondering if aging plants and clones did get a genetic drift. I've done some research on the difference types of aging of plants, which makes me think that it's completely possible plants change, particularly with it being an annual plant. I've noticed flowering periods seems to short a bit, but primarily that flower onset starts much earlier, displaying very obvious sex while in veg (no not auto flower).
> 
> tonight is my first attempt at a coconut oil extraction. obvious decarb first (220 F for 25 min) followed by 5- 6 hours of crock pot fun. Probably have 2 lbs of trim and the like in the freezer. Any advice or suggestions appreciates.
> 
> ...



Re: Coconut oil infusion. I do mine on the stove top. 1/2 oz of bud/trim to 1 cup coconut oil. I bring it to around 220 degrees, and simmer it there for about 3 hours stirring/mashing every half hour or so. Remove from heat, and let cool for about an hour then strain in to jar or gel caps. Very easy. I have a butter ecipe too that is great for making chocolates, but it takes a couple days to make the butter. I actually just made a batch. Too bad we don't live close by otherwise I'd share. 



Mad Hamish said:


> I am with you on your observations one hundred percent. Plants definitely change, unless they live absolutely stress-free and never ever leave the room even. So it has become important for me to figure this out exactly, because there are guys that have kept the same plants for 30 years that feel it has not changed. *Like Clacamas Coot's The One. That cut has been going since the 70's.*


I'll let you know how it is in a few weeks. If I were basing keepers off of looks alone, these would have hit the trash bin already. Tiny little things, with very little trichome coverage. I know better than to judge a book by it's cover, but man these things don't look impressive at all!


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Re: Coconut oil infusion. I do mine on the stove top. 1/2 oz of bud/trim to 1 cup coconut oil. I bring it to around 220 degrees, and simmer it there for about 3 hours stirring/mashing every half hour or so. Remove from heat, and let cool for about an hour then strain in to jar or gel caps. Very easy. I have a butter ecipe too that is great for making chocolates, but it takes a couple days to make the butter. I actually just made a batch. Too bad we don't live close by otherwise I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know how it is in a few weeks. If I were basing keepers off of looks alone, these would have hit the trash bin already. Tiny little things, with very little trichome coverage. I know better than to judge a book by it's cover, but man these things don't look impressive at all!


Too bad indeed! 
Now do you think this method is better than using a crock pot? Seems a bit more time/labor intensive


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Too bad indeed!
> Now do you think this method is better than using a crock pot? Seems a bit more time/labor intensive


I can't say for sure. My crock pot only has a high/low setting on it, so I use the stove top with a candy thermometer and it lets me dial it in to a pretty precise temp. I'd say as long as you're in the 200-250 degree range for 2-3 hours you will be good.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I can't say for sure. My crock pot only has a high/low setting on it, so I use the stove top with a candy thermometer and it lets me dial it in to a pretty precise temp. I'd say as long as you're in the 200-250 degree range for 2-3 hours you will be good.


Thanks mate! I'll take some photos of the process in case anyone is interested or could provide critiques later on.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 20, 2014)

I'd like to know more about your process


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 20, 2014)

e


kindnug said:


> I'd like to know more about your process


Well I shall definitely post it since there is interest. Besides all the trim /leaf is from Bodhi plants so its relevant. 

I do plan on putting the canna coconut oil into double zero capsules for day dosage if it turns out to be good and strong. just need to order a press as I'm not making a mess by hand. A dear friend uses one for Kratom capsules and they are easy to dose and get in one's system. 

Will start the process in about an hour. just dealing with the joys of commuting such as idiot drivers and car busting pot holes. 

eta this will be a first for me, I've made butter before (not well ) and usually make bubble hash from trim (very good if I don't say so myself, always holds me over when I'm out of flowers).


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I know and that's part of the love that is gardening in general. Plus there are different ways of cultivating I'd still love to try one day, hydro. Won't do it in an apartment, too many things can go wrong. last thing I need is some reservoir tipping over and going into the next apartment. Plus I'm pretty much limited on my circuit at this time


5 gal pails filled w/ 3 gals liquid is darn hard to tip over if you were trying too. 5 gal tote bins/lids are wider and lower - nearly impossible to tip over. They' re pretty heavy, but the time to move them is on reservoir change day: empty, move, refill...and the few minutes shot of pure air always seems to make 'em smile.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 20, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> 5 gal pails filled w/ 3 gals liquid is darn hard to tip over if you were trying too. 5 gal tote bins/lids are wider and lower - nearly impossible to tip over. They' re pretty heavy, but the time to move them is on reservoir change day: empty, move, refill...and the few minutes shot of pure air always seems to make 'em smile.


Well I have in my mind the ideal hydro setup, which would include self draining and filling. Back is bad enough that I hate bringing up bags of happy frog, but moving water is much heavier and I don't want to inadvertently spill.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 20, 2014)

Okay, about to run the very, very strong odor ganja mess with coconut oil through a strainer. I'll pop a few pictures of the goop, and write up a whole review tomorrow once the oil separates from the water. 

Seriously strong odor, worse than trimming. Thank you who ever created Nag Champa, but it simply smells like ganja and incense.

ETA it's been in since 7 pm, temperature peeked around 200, switched to low where is been around 175-185 for over 4.5 hours.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't use water for making this oil. Curious to see how yours turns out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'll let you know how it is in a few weeks. If I were basing keepers off of looks alone, these would have hit the trash bin already. Tiny little things, with very little trichome coverage. I know better than to judge a book by it's cover, but man these things don't look impressive at all!


Yeah but that IS kinda after Gascanastan screwed it up by breeding it to poop. Coot used to give away that cut FOR FREE. You can find so many stories of The One being gifted by 'an old hippie' to medical patients. 

We all know Gas don't have the Karma. Recent experiences have proven that he is out for the buck. I loved his little splurge 'I even suggested a joint breeding project'... One guess who he was talking about ROFL 

So The One is kinda like a SkunkVA, it is a badass cut. Cascadian Frost (his ONLY T.O cross) was T.O x Blue Moon Rocks from DJ Short. Gas openly states they had serious herm issues with the BMR and then crossed it to a Skunk (I think) and then BX'd and hit The One. Dooodddgggyyyyy....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Okay, about to run the very, very strong odor ganja mess with coconut oil through a strainer. I'll pop a few pictures of the goop, and write up a whole review tomorrow once the oil separates from the water.
> 
> Seriously strong odor, worse than trimming. Thank you who ever created Nag Champa, but it simply smells like ganja and incense.
> 
> ETA it's been in since 7 pm, temperature peeked around 200, switched to low where is been around 175-185 for over 4.5 hours.


When I smell Nag Champa, I know where to find DANK. It is just like that lol. BTW it is a tree you can grow yourself. 



TonightYou said:


> Well I have in my mind the ideal hydro setup, which would include self draining and filling. Back is bad enough that I hate bringing up bags of happy frog, but moving water is much heavier and I don't want to inadvertently spill.


Have a look at Doc's rig. NFT master. I like NFT. It is how I learned to grow. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/754888-skunkd0c-nft-nutriculture-bodi-et.html


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/654784-og-raskal-fire-alien-kush.html

He is a hydro GOD.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2014)

Tester update......

purple fantasy are a stretchy beast! Might have to supercrop them if they dont slow dowm lol.
red eye jedi are showing no stretch, almost to slow but its stacking tight.
gunna pull cuts off the red eye jedi but i think im going to let the purple fantasy
go after harvest. If i see something i like il reveg


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 21, 2014)

Mad Hamish I'm pretty sure blue moon rocks(BMR) is by b.o.g. bushy old grower and not dj shorts. Unless your talking about a different BMR.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 21, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> Mad Hamish I'm pretty sure blue moon rocks(BMR) is by b.o.g. bushy old grower and not dj shorts. Unless your talking about a different BMR.


Yeah one quick googling confirms this. I got banned from his forum for sticking up for Red and StOw so I can't go back and read his story again. But yeah there were issues and the way they were dealt with made me frown.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 21, 2014)

brek said:


> For those that don't know..... Grab appy crosses while you can..... You won't always be able to.... Pure forest fire.... IMHO KILLS snow lotus crosses.....not sure why i'm using so many ellipses..... possibly the lucky charms scissor hash.... I took pics but i'm too stoneth to post. Maybe manana.


Ya know, just because the appy male is gone...doesn't mean one can't create another male using very similar genetics. And possibly find an even better male for breeding!


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't use water for making this oil. Curious to see how yours turns out.


Ya know i saw most using some sort of water amount or another but now that I think of it, I could make a very large batch simply melting some in the crock pot, and adding the rest. 

I still have a giant bag full of goodies. 

Checked on it this am, nice layer of goodness on top. I'll skim it after work.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 21, 2014)

There are Appy leaning males/females in the crosses that use him.
I'm thinking that the best will be plants that have a combination of the parents, instead of ones leaning one way or another.

You would have to find a Tres Dawg male that is better than the one Bodhi found(or same), and impregnate Green Crack clone.
The only way to know how well the cross went is to grow offspring from the selected male.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 21, 2014)

This looks like an interesting cross http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1557


----------



## kindnug (Mar 21, 2014)

Good sign when other breeder's are using his bodhi's work.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
So I was just putting a Bodhi order together, and I saw this Lemon Zinger.
It seems a lot like the Prayer Tower, but a different Satori mother pheno?
I always liked the Prayer Tower genetics and have been considering it as my next Bodhi drop.
I also like the look of Buddha's Hand, it has the lemon Thai Satori also, but crossed with the Snow Lotus male.
I hear the Appalachia crosses are done, so I want to grab another pack of something with it. 

Anyone have experience with the Satori crosses?

I have my keeper of SSDD and am ready to hunt down another Bodhi strain for my stable.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 21, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> Hi everyone,
> So I was just putting a Bodhi order together, and I saw this Lemon Zinger.
> It seems a lot like the Prayer Tower, but a different Satori mother pheno?
> I always liked the Prayer Tower genetics and have been considering it as my next Bodhi drop.
> ...


I've got three Lemon Zingers in veg right now. Very healthy looking plants. They will go into flower next month at some point. I'll keep things posted up in here.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 21, 2014)

Hooked up a friend with some of Sunshine Daydream non keeper. Won't stop raving about it, told him it's sister is even better.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Mar 21, 2014)

I love it! The SSDD gave me two phenos. I kept the taller, more blueberry smelling one.
The shorter indica leaning one, was more chem tasting and expansive.
There are no losers in the SSDD.
I find the blueberry tasting one, to be smoother and the buzz a bit more uplifting.
I get the mad munchies on the chem tasting one.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 21, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I love it! The SSDD gave me two phenos. I kept the taller, more blueberry smelling one.
> The shorter indica leaning one, was more chem tasting and expansive.
> There are no losers in the SSDD.
> I find the blueberry tasting one, to be smoother and the buzz a bit more uplifting.
> I get the mad munchies on the chem tasting one.


Honestly ssdd is one of my favorite smokes. I had three females, with two being very similar so I ran one of them again along with the one I love. They smell a tad different with the non keeper having a candy smell a with the fuel background. She also has a loose bud structure.

The keeper is a beautiful fox tailing, dense nug producing taller plant. She had more stretch than non keeper. She smells of blueberry muffins with a fuel odor on the end of the scent. The effects are similar, at small doses, they produce an instant relaxing warm body glow, with a sedating slow down of the mind. In larger doses, she will literally having you day dreaming before comfortably slipping into sleep.

Eta not much stretch probably 1.5 of flowering height.


----------



## ActionHanks (Mar 21, 2014)

Never been one to get excited for drops, normally I try to wait a year or two and read up reports.. But I am losing my mind over the Strange Love drop. I need it in my life man, all you testers have a h8er hahah (j/k)


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 21, 2014)

I wish i had a tester of the deadly g. The strange love had GSC correct? Even though it's bodhi gear, I'd be hesitant to run it as its a hermi prone strain to begin with. 

Deadly bubba, now that's what I'm after. 

I also wish Bodhi would do some releases of some awesome afghan based strains, I missed some not buying from HN. Hoping for another chance.


----------



## ActionHanks (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah the gsc intrigues me, but instant karma is what got me into growing. Had an older buddy back in the day who showed me the ropes and his private stash was none other than IK.

Ive read somewhere somehow deadlyG pre releases are being sold at 2 sites.... just saying

Has anyone in here ordered from HN? I've seen horror stories elsewhere, as much as I want a domestic bank, they just seem less trustworthy


----------



## kindnug (Mar 21, 2014)

Black Triangle remix/Deadly Bubba/Red eyed Jedi are the ones I'm hoping are released.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 21, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> Yeah the gsc intrigues me, but instant karma is what got me into growing. Had an older buddy back in the day who showed me the ropes and his private stash was none other than IK.
> 
> Ive read somewhere somehow deadlyG pre releases are being sold at 2 sites.... just saying
> 
> Has anyone in here ordered from HN? I've seen horror stories elsewhere, as much as I want a domestic bank, they just seem less trustworthy


I think b mentioned the IK male being unstable so perhaps you dodged a bullet. 

Not sure of the second site. I figure I have enough new beans going I can wait till they drop. They would be next in line as soon as I get my hands on them


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 21, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> This looks like an interesting cross http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1557


I've tried a couple of times to post a line from the breeders, but looks like copy/paste is failing me. But the line says [more or less] 'we strive to breed delicious plants of equal potecy'. Well sure...who can't get behind that.  Interesting to me that they choose SSDD to make their first offering.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 21, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I've tried a couple of times to post a line from the breeders, but looks like copy/paste is failing me. But the line says [more or less] 'we strive to breed delicious plants of equal potecy'. Well sure...who can't get behind that.  Interesting to me that they choose SSDD to make their first offering.


I saw that! Interesting indeed. I ain't knocking as I really regret not being keen on house of funk as I'd have swooped up something by them back in the day.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Hooked up a friend with some of Sunshine Daydream non keeper. Won't stop raving about it, told him it's sister is even better.





RockyMtnMan said:


> I love it! The SSDD gave me two phenos. I kept the taller, more blueberry smelling one.
> The shorter indica leaning one, was more chem tasting and expansive.
> There are no losers in the SSDD.


Nothing like that kind of feedback for a girl at 29 days in the closet. Makes me recall the old 'anticipation' ketchup commercials.

Both BO [ left ] and SSDD [ right in first pic, have been extremely happy girls; they both greened up fine, showing no ill effects that I could see. The reservoir gets changed today with one more week's worth of DG. The BH has just stretched like mad, and had been supercropped and restrained, but like 'Cool Hand Luke', just refuses to stay down. I know, I'm dropping some ancient references here......

As I've said before, my style of grow is that I throw the same regimen at every bean, and tweak a bit along the way, but it's up to the plant mostly to get along w/ me...lol...but these have been sweet to run - just an added bump in nitrogen and cal/mag, and not one problem. So, at 4 weeks one day, that makes it waht....about 40 days before first samples?


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 21, 2014)

Them some fine ass bitches Amos. Very nice


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 21, 2014)

" Whatchoo doin' callin' my HOs 'bitches' !? " - Robert Townsend


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 21, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> " Whatchoo doin' callin' my HOs 'bitches' !? " - Robert Townsend


Lol, all love my man. I've got a good stable of some fine ass bitches!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 21, 2014)

My house REEKS. Nobody can sleep. Filters not doing squat. Can smell it all drying a mile away. Paranoia paranoia lalalaaaalalalala...


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 21, 2014)

Trust me! Making the coconut canna oil was extremely stinky! I ended up burning close to 9 sticks of nag champa, and cooked (also known as creating my own pepper spray) a steak doused in ghost peppers to try and cover up the smell. 

Luckily my carbon filter does its job in the room, every harvest though requires some form of mask as I do the chop.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 21, 2014)

You guys should buy land/home away from big cities/neighbors.
Best investment is enough property to keep neighbors a good distance away.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 21, 2014)

kindnug said:


> You guys should buy land/home away from big cities/neighbors.
> Best investment is enough property to keep neighbors a good distance away.


Agreed. Enough land to not have neighbors on top of you, and where you can have a huge veggie garden, some chickens, etc. I would love that.

Anyone run Silver Mountain here, and if so what were your thoughts? I think HGK did.... maybe?


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 21, 2014)

kindnug said:


> You guys should buy land/home away from big cities/neighbors.
> Best investment is enough property to keep neighbors a good distance away.


Don't get me wrong, I love being up north and what not, but at heart I'm a city guy. Not big city, I just need to to be around culture, events, museums, nature and pubs and the like.

My neighbors must know I smoke, but I do my best to at least cover the odor. In addition, I try my best to be a good neighbor. I don't cause trouble, help people with groceries, the door, and just try and get to know them. If anyone had a problem, I'd much rather them feeling comfortable saying something to me than management. Besides I figure break the mold, don't fit it (not that we are all lazy disrespectful, trouble causing etc). I don't have loud parties, people don't just come and go. Be a decent person is all. Been doing this for almost two years now, (growing and a smoking so I know most of my neighbors and haven't had any problems to date.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 21, 2014)

Ordered packs of goji and ATM at seedsman. Got the money order, browsed site again (like the bean whore that I am), and both are sold out! Waiting on response, but does this mean my order items are gone since they haven't received MO?!


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Agreed. Enough land to not have neighbors on top of you, and where you can have a huge veggie garden, some chickens, etc. I would love that.
> 
> Anyone run Silver Mountain here, and if so what were your thoughts? I think HGK did.... maybe?


Yep he ran it. I think if I recall he liked it, but there was a something about it that just wasn't what he was looking for.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 21, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Ordered packs of goji and ATM at seedsman. Got the money order, browsed site again (like the bean whore that I am), and both are sold out! Waiting on response, but does this mean my order items are gone since they haven't received MO?!



Money order? When the fuck did we go back in time? (Just fucking with you). See if ya would have used a credit card/ debt card like us in the 21 century you would of had them.

I'm not sure how It works, but I bet the system is based on available inventory. Unfortunately you may be out of luck, but I'm rooting for you!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Money order? When the fuck did we go back in time? (Just fucking with you). See if ya would have used a credit card/ debt card like us in the 21 century you would of had them.
> 
> I'm not sure how It works, but I bet the system is based on available inventory. Unfortunately you may be out of luck, but I'm rooting for you!


I think they stopped accepting credit cards.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 21, 2014)

A week ago they didn't... odd

Eta their payment page http://www.seedsman.com/en/payment-information/


----------



## kindnug (Mar 21, 2014)

Where did you find that information...Seedsman has always taken Credit/Debit cards

If you use those temporary cards(like me), you have to be fully activated first.
They may ask for a copy of your Social Security card+Non-expired State ID to finish activation.

I tried Money Order once, and it was lost in the mail(never cashed).
Money Orders can be refunded for a $15 fee.

I wouldn't even attempt to send cash in mail.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 21, 2014)

Look, other than sending cash (and the post office collects all address to and from..) you have a trail. Fuck it, use my debt card. Nothing fishy comes up, nothing happens. Tens of thousands of us do this all the time. I can't be bothered by extra fees, odd methods of payment, and general inferior methods of sending money. Being cautious is one thing (and I recommend it), but if someone was "out to get you" or are concerned about "leaving a trail", you've failed already because you are on a cannabis board.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> A week ago they didn't... odd
> 
> Eta their payment page http://www.seedsman.com/en/payment-information/


I could have them confused with another seed bank. Sea of seeds maybe? I dunno. I read it on RIU so it must be true.


----------



## HGK420 (Mar 21, 2014)

someone definitely just quit taking cash stow. i know sannie doesn't any more. he's available elsewhere no too tho so... i think sos maybe too?


----------



## kindnug (Mar 21, 2014)

I like the way seedsman operates.

My close friends have used them successfully(my suggestion) + reported they were fully satisfied with their services.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 21, 2014)

Seedsman quit taking Master Card recently. That's how I've always done it. Now they only accept visa. I bought a pre paid for the first time ever, and you CAN'T use it internationally. So I tried a bank transfer which also didn't work out. Last option was an money order which you have to send, BUT if it gets there and the items in your cart are sold out...they'll send you a replacement of 'equal value'. I really wanted those strains. Oh well, there's other banks.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 21, 2014)

Use netspend visa(not mastercard version), 0 problems.
I don't know about the other temp. cards, but they've worked for me.

Most gas stations carry them.
Some debit cards say visa + mastercard, I wonder what the big difference is...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 21, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Use netspend visa(not mastercard version), 0 problems.
> I don't know about the other temp. cards, but they've worked for me.
> 
> Most gas stations carry them.
> Some debit cards say visa + mastercard, I wonder what the big difference is...


They had probs with MasterCard. I'm new to the international prepaid. Can't miss on the snow queen!!! A lot of my 'patients' love piney. Hope they held my order. If not I'll just order tons of other shit I'll never run.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 21, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah one quick googling confirms this. I got banned from his forum for sticking up for Red and StOw so I can't go back and read his story again. But yeah there were issues and the way they were dealt with made me frown.


I haven't heard of any herm issues with BMR, I've only heard good things about his strains and from everything I've seen from grows, it's been good to go. As far as I've seen he's been a great guy as well. Sorry for the bad experiences, I did order BMR and some his other strains so I'll let you know how they go. I'd frown upon how things were handled as well, I don't know the circumstances but I'd hope everyone would take things into consideration and not disdain


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 21, 2014)

Stow...coming your way in the morn with some SSDD that'll knock your 'dirty socks' off. Wake n Bake blueberry muffin style!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 22, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> I haven't heard of any herm issues with BMR, I've only heard good things about his strains and from everything I've seen from grows, it's been good to go. As far as I've seen he's been a great guy as well. Sorry for the bad experiences, I did order BMR and some his other strains so I'll let you know how they go. I'd frown upon how things were handled as well, I don't know the circumstances but I'd hope everyone would take things into consideration and not disdain


No I have to be pretty clear here... I do not think it was a confirmed and verified male from the breeder himself. Lord alone knows if it was even from a verified pack. I know nothing of BOG and would like to state that what I said about Cascadian Frost in no way reflects upon him or his gear.

I looked at BOG's work. Gonna throw some of my money at him and get some beans. Looks beyond legit.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 22, 2014)

Thay sucks Red. How did a bank transfer not work? I wire and get wires on occasion with no problems. 

Gotta say I do love beans man. Their stealth is top notch.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 22, 2014)

I love their >tasty< stealth options aswell...


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 22, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I love their >tasty< stealth options aswell...


Me too! I was so loving how thoroughly stealthy they are! Any day now, I will be getting some tasty treats


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ah, I gotcha mad Hamish thanks for the clear up. I ordered some of his sour strawberry , BMR, sour grape, sour bubble and sweet and sour Cindy.

When is the next bodhi seeds drop and anyone. Know what maybe landing?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 22, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I love their >tasty< stealth options aswell...


Funny you mentioned this. I opened it up and gave my nosey ass mail man one. He said it's the best he's ever had lol. He said no wonder you get it sent overseas....can I have another. 

Waiting on ceedsman to respond. Hope they hold my goji, ATF, and snow queen!


----------



## kindnug (Mar 22, 2014)

Exactly, many of the best candies are made in Europe.
My parents loved them...


----------



## brek (Mar 22, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> My house REEKS. Nobody can sleep. Filters not doing squat. Can smell it all drying a mile away. Paranoia paranoia lalalaaaalalalala...


I am in this EXACT same boat right now. On top of being insanely overwhelmed by the amount of trimming taking place. Fuck.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 22, 2014)

brek said:


> I am in this EXACT same boat right now. On top of being insanely overwhelmed by the amount of trimming taking place. Fuck.



Im balls deep in trimming to shits a fing chore! And my back is shot! Might have to look into hiring a few naked chicks to
do this work for me lol


----------



## brek (Mar 22, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im balls deep in trimming to shits a fing chore! And my back is shot! Might have to look into hiring a few naked chicks to
> do this work for me lol


I like your style brother!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 22, 2014)

Naked chicks can still stash buds lol. 

I just made a dry box with a PC fan pointing at my tent with the scrubber. Hope that calms the overwhelming Bodhi aroma.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Naked chicks can still stash buds lol.




Is that another Beaver joke, Red?...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 22, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Is that another Beaver joke, Red?...


You started the whole beaver thing


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 22, 2014)

See I cut something down every other week or so. Perhaps I'm hoping the odor just becomes normal to my neighbors... wishful thinking I'm sure lol.
Since I practically live in my grow, I'm use to the smells, but I try my best to mask it.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> See I cut something down every other week or so. Perhaps I'm hoping the odor just becomes normal to my neighbors... wishful thinking I'm sure lol.
> Since I practically live in my grow, I'm use to the smells, but I try my best to mask it.


Wet beaver masks any smell!


----------



## kindnug (Mar 22, 2014)

Better let those dry out when they get home...


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 22, 2014)

Are you guys running tents? If so you can trim inside the tent and as long as you have a good negative pressure the carbon filters will do their job. I've noticed if I leave my tent open for like an hour it starts smelling but as long as you have a good negative pressure the air can't escape without being scrubbed. I'm guessing you are all in rooms though...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 22, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Are you guys running tents? If so you can trim inside the tent and as long as you have a good negative pressure the carbon filters will do their job. I've noticed if I leave my tent open for like an hour it starts smelling but as long as you have a good negative pressure the air can't escape without being scrubbed. I'm guessing you are all in rooms though...


I'm in a perp tent. That's why I made a grow box with a PC fan...to blow it into side vent.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 22, 2014)

Golden Triangle starting to show pre-flowers, but 3 are still too small to confirm.
No white hairs yet though + 1/4 is male for sure.


----------



## D619 (Mar 22, 2014)

Who has better stealth , Zon or Seadsman?


----------



## HGK420 (Mar 22, 2014)

i dig the zons. its very creative.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 22, 2014)

I've never ordered from Zon. Seems like they're always out. Prob HGK hoarding


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 22, 2014)

HGK420 said:


> i dig the zons. its very creative.


Ditto. I almost tossed my first package from them in the trash thinking I got scammed.

Didn't you run Silver Mountain? If so, what did you think of it?


----------



## HGK420 (Mar 22, 2014)

lol same here. a buddy was like "HEY I THINK I FOUND THEM!!" i about jumped up and down lol. bodhi northern lights #5, i was gonna cry if they didnt make it lol. my heart was in my throat looking for it. thats what pro stealth is supposed to do tho so i cant be mad.

and yes. check your PM.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 23, 2014)

Just found a pheno of purple fantasy thats showing multi sex  gunna pluck them balls off and watch it!
i like giving them the benafit but not gunna allow a pollen to fly


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 23, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Are you guys running tents? If so you can trim inside the tent and as long as you have a good negative pressure the carbon filters will do their job. I've noticed if I leave my tent open for like an hour it starts smelling but as long as you have a good negative pressure the air can't escape without being scrubbed. I'm guessing you are all in rooms though...


Sounds like a recipe for disaster... I always dry very far away from live plants or where live plants are going to be. I run organic, guaranteed to have a few eggs or a stray mite stuck to a leaf, particularly outdoor. I want them to die as I dry, not find a new home on the young ones...


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Sounds like a recipe for disaster... I always dry very far away from live plants or where live plants are going to be. I run organic, guaranteed to have a few eggs or a stray mite stuck to a leaf, particularly outdoor. I want them to die as I dry, not find a new home on the young ones...


I didn't mean drying in the tent with living plants. I dry in the same tent I grow in because I chop everything at once but if I didn't I would get a seperate tent/fan/filter just for drying. Also I run everything from seed and take in no outsiders so no bugs for me


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 23, 2014)

I swear by the box with fan pointed in intake side vent! no odor or other issues. Of course a dedicated closet with good filter is the best way.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 23, 2014)

Maybe I should get you fellas a pic of the drying room to get things into perspective... I have 8 foot Hazes hanging from ceiling almost to the floor... I don't care who you are, if you grow outdoors, there are little bugs here and there, even if you had it waaaay under control. There is bound to be something somewhere. That, and I subscribe to the 'rather safe than sorry' thing. I am over-cautious I know that for sure. Impossible to work with because of it LOL. 
Nothing wrong with doing everything in your power to keep your mind at ease. People spend lots of money for peace of mind. I just have a strict way of doing things that's all. I am sure other solutions are excellent, just that I really can worry a lot myself. So yeah, go overboard, make sure it is all good. REALLY sure.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I subscribe to the 'rather safe than sorry' thing. I am over-cautious I know that for sure.
> 
> Nothing wrong with doing everything in your power to keep your mind at ease. People spend lots of money for peace of mind.


Agree a million % if that were possible. One gnat community and I went total DWC. Two years later, one clone brought in from the back porch smuggled mites. Chopped and trashed everything, super bombed the castle, and took the dog to a pet friendly hotel for a couple of days. There _is _no peace of mind when insects share my living space, or make vacation resorts out of my growing plant matter. Guarding against it has become fanatical - job #1.


----------



## brek (Mar 23, 2014)

Trying to take pics along the way but I may have went a tad overboard this time. Everything is coming down at once and it's much more than anticipated (or realized)

kudra x purple NL and Deadly G x BB indica went into flower and are in 7 gallon bags. The Kudras are almost up to my chin and the Deadly G's are past my waist. Gonna be BEASTOIDS. had almost 3 months of veg. 

I'll be back with pics and reports of everything when it calms down around here. Just smoked a bowl of Lucky Charms that had no identifiable green matter to it. Just a giant bowl of snow. AHHHHHHH YEAH.


----------



## tree king (Mar 23, 2014)

a bowl of snow haa lol i like it


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Maybe I should get you fellas a pic of the drying room to get things into perspective... I have 8 foot Hazes hanging from ceiling almost to the floor... I don't care who you are, if you grow outdoors, there are little bugs here and there, even if you had it waaaay under control. There is bound to be something somewhere. That, and I subscribe to the 'rather safe than sorry' thing. I am over-cautious I know that for sure. Impossible to work with because of it LOL.
> Nothing wrong with doing everything in your power to keep your mind at ease. People spend lots of money for peace of mind. I just have a strict way of doing things that's all. I am sure other solutions are excellent, just that I really can worry a lot myself. So yeah, go overboard, make sure it is all good. REALLY sure.


Sounds like your doing it the same way I would if I was outdoors. But I doubt I ever will be becuase I'm very anal about keeping my grow space sterile. 
I'm gonna put up a couple pics of the 2 lucky charms phenos I have today. Both beautiful plants and my first, but def not the last from bodhi


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 23, 2014)

Okay so thought I would do a little type over on my receipe, haven't had a chance to try it yet, but it looks promising. 
So Materials needed/used: 
Crockpot
Strainer (I used two, one to balance over the pouring bowl, and the other was a much finer mesh)
Thermometer
Coconut Oil (Got a huge tub for ~$16)
Plant material, (I used about 4-5 ounces of plant material, trim, leaves)
Time, I used 5 hours total including decarb

So Decarbed for 25 minutes at 225 degrees F.
Then added water to cover the plant material, about 7 cups (Recently spoke with someone who said to eliminate the water, which in the future I will try)
Added about 2.5 cups of coconut oil

Spent about 5 hours in the crockpot reaching temps between 175-225 depending on the setting. Stir frequently
Strained out and placed in the fridge. Collect the goodies the next day.

Here are some pictures.






Now here are some shots of my keeper SSDD coming down.




So sticky and dense. I simply love her.

Enjoying some wonderfully grown Dream Lotus, very nice blend. Immediate sativa feel, with a settle down into a body buzz. Has a great fruit scent that stays from smell to taste, perhaps a grapefruit. Trying to get some work done but a chocolate gifted to me is making that quite difficult 

Also have a nice new edition of a high cbd strain welcomed to the garden, and some grape stomper f1's that hit the water. Good folks out there.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 23, 2014)

I like your method, I'll be using it in the future.

When you try it without water, if it turns out better let me know.

Love the SSDD pics!


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks, I'll post some dried/cure shots in a week or so along with her sister for comparison. 

Someone here mentioned to drop the water from the receipe, and based off his edibles, I'm bound to believe that I should.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 23, 2014)

That SSDD looks delicious TonightYou!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 23, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> That SSDD looks delicious TonightYou!


I second that, TY. Mine is @ day 32. Much anticipation. 

Meanwhile, vaping some 45 day jarred Goji w/ the peeps and digging some b-ball. Very enjoyable. [ an understatement ]


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 23, 2014)

Yea was a bit heavily medicated and feeling too lazy to type more about her at the time. Those chocolates are no joke 

So I basically took her at 11 weeks. As you can tell she has these cool little foxtailing nubs, which are very dense. She is an easy trimmer. Still had a few white hairs popping out, but she is obviously swelling, and trichomes were about 30/70 clear/cloudy. She smells of blueberry creamy fuel funk right now. She becomes quite exquisite upon a proper dry and cure. 

Now more of the waiting game, but she is well worth it.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Yea was a bit heavily medicated and feeling too lazy to type more about her at the time. Those chocolates are no joke
> 
> So I basically took her at 11 weeks. As you can tell she has these cool little foxtailing nubs, which are very dense. She is an easy trimmer. Still had a few white hairs popping out, but she is obviously swelling, and trichomes were about 30/70 clear/cloudy. She smells of blueberry creamy fuel funk right now. She becomes quite exquisite upon a proper dry and cure.
> 
> Now more of the waiting game, but she is well worth it.


Those calyxes are incredible and soon to be edible. What lighting are you using?


----------



## brek (Mar 24, 2014)

Goji Lights 2 closer and closer and cracked open. 

A lucky C that turned into pretty much one giant bud....plus my dirty undies in the back.


White Lotus plus close up.



Goji Lights 1

ATF 1


----------



## tree king (Mar 24, 2014)

nice brek i can tell you got skills brotha that white lotus looks insane. what differences can you tell between the lucky charms and white lotus so far?


----------



## Maravillosa (Mar 24, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have zero sympathy for a rip off artist. The price of a single seed is above what a mine worker gets out of a months work after expenses. Chew on that. This is disgusting to an absolute sickening level. It is like big pharma charging your life savings to treat you for cancer. Putting medicine out of the reach of those that need it is something governments have done very well, we don't need plastic make believe gurus in the canna biz. Talk about taking the piss.


The big thing happening now that's been going on for years, just more drs being turned out now. I've witnessed a sneaky ass salesmen entering the clinic, they turn an oncologist into a subcontracting pharmacist, where he receives money both under and above the table to give patients extremely large amounts of chemo. I've seen some sick heartbreaking stuff. Sometimes its not even the best drug, its the drug the Onc/Sub will profit from the most. Here's some food for thought, don't smoke non home grown tobacco, AC/DC = Alternative cannabinoid dietary cannabis; this strain, and others juiced daily will greatly help to keep you cancer free. Something to think about.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 24, 2014)

Maravillosa said:


> The big thing happening now that's been going on for years, just more drs being turned out now. I've witnessed a sneaky ass salesmen entering the clinic, they turn an oncologist into a subcontracting pharmacist, where he receives money both under and above the table to give patients extremely large amounts of chemo. I've seen some sick heartbreaking stuff. Sometimes its not even the best drug, its the drug the Onc/Sub will profit from the most. Here's some food for thought, don't smoke non home grown tobacco, AC/DC = Alternative cannabinoid dietary cannabis; this strain, and others juiced daily will greatly help to keep you cancer free. Something to think about.


As much as I find benefit, as do others from cannabis, it is irresponsible to claim it as some sort of anti cancer wonder drug. Studies have shown THC as being being a means to cause cell apoptosis, but by no means have these studies gone through the rigors of double blind studies (as it would be irresponsible due due to currently available treatments). 

There is still much to learn about our beloved plant and therapeutic properties, but writing off big pharma and conventional, well documented, and following the scientific process is whimsical fantasy and very irresponsible.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 24, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Those calyxes are incredible and soon to be edible. What lighting are you using?


A 600 watt hps. Loving it to pieces since I upgraded from a 400 in my 3 by 4 tent.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 24, 2014)

brek said:


> View attachment 3032405
> View attachment 3032406
> View attachment 3032407
> Goji Lights 2 closer and closer and cracked open.
> ...


Absolutely beautiful Brek! Killing them!

Eta looks like NL adds some nice density to Goji.

Also loving the white lotus shots. I can't wait to throw mine into flower. What was your overall grow experience with it?


----------



## kindnug (Mar 24, 2014)

White Lotus looks like it lives up to its name...
I wanna see what those nugs look like dried!


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 24, 2014)

I know, jealous as I'm hoping at least one lady is present out of the two beans I popped. Would hate to have both be males again.

Eta still have 5 beans but would like to save them for future use.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 24, 2014)

Attitude has the free 5 pack of Snow Queen / purchase of 1 pack.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 24, 2014)

Maravillosa said:


> The big thing happening now that's been going on for years, just more drs being turned out now. I've witnessed a sneaky ass salesmen entering the clinic, they turn an oncologist into a subcontracting pharmacist, where he receives money both under and above the table to give patients extremely large amounts of chemo. I've seen some sick heartbreaking stuff. Sometimes its not even the best drug, its the drug the Onc/Sub will profit from the most. Here's some food for thought, don't smoke non home grown tobacco, AC/DC = Alternative cannabinoid dietary cannabis; this strain, and others juiced daily will greatly help to keep you cancer free. Something to think about.


 No doubt that big pharma plays every dirty trick in the book. I saw it all when my gran had cancer. She ignored pretty much 90 percent of what the doctors told her and just worked on a positive attitude. She kicked it in the nuts by thinking healthy and acting that way. Once they have you feeling down, then they own you. 



TonightYou said:


> As much as I find benefit, as do others from cannabis, it is irresponsible to claim it as some sort of anti cancer wonder drug. Studies have shown THC as being being a means to cause cell apoptosis, but by no means have these studies gone through the rigors of double blind studies (as it would be irresponsible due due to currently available treatments).
> 
> There is still much to learn about our beloved plant and therapeutic properties, but writing off big pharma and conventional, well documented, and following the scientific process is whimsical fantasy and very irresponsible.


 One has to find the balance I feel. Cannabis when it comes to MOST things is a supportive remedy. It HELPS. Sometimes it helps a shitload, but it is best used in conjunction with other treatments with regards to serious terminal conditions. I agree 100 percent. If I have a headache, I will rather have a hit off a joint than eat aspirin, it works better and the risk is negligible. Same for insomnia, or when my knee seizes up. In these cases there is ZERO chance of damage due to choosing cannabis above the 'big pharma' solution. 

Where life is actually in danger, no way I would recommend anybody rely on doobie alone! Miraculous plant, but it does have it's limits. Can't do EVERYTHING, can it?...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 24, 2014)

brek said:


> View attachment 3032405
> View attachment 3032406
> View attachment 3032407
> Goji Lights 2 closer and closer and cracked open.
> ...





*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to brek again.



*


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 24, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> No doubt that big pharma plays every dirty trick in the book. I saw it all when my gran had cancer. She ignored pretty much 90 percent of what the doctors told her and just worked on a positive attitude. She kicked it in the nuts by thinking healthy and acting that way. Once they have you feeling down, then they own you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh cannabis definitely aids people in having a positive attitude, and benefits from from the compounds in the plant. I recall years ago when I worked in on a hospital and was with a patient having chemo. She was always so happy and funny about her fatal cancer. One day she goes "know what sucks about being stuck in in the hospital while doing chemo? I'm not able to get stoned afterwards!" 

The United States is one of the only countries in the world that allows direct to consumer advertising. This alone is fucked. In what world does a patient know better than a doctor who's trained for a large section of their lives? "Ask your doctor if...." fuck no. The doctor knows best not the patient. But to deny what modern medicine has brought us and the benefits of what we can do would be foolish. No matter how great cannabis is, I need a 40 year old drug to manage the nerve pain I experience.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 24, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I second that, TY. Mine is @ day 32. Much anticipation.
> 
> Meanwhile, vaping some 45 day jarred Goji w/ the peeps and digging some b-ball. Very enjoyable. [ an understatement ]


I third that!!! Very very nice run!!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 24, 2014)

brek said:


> View attachment 3032405
> View attachment 3032406
> View attachment 3032407
> Goji Lights 2 closer and closer and cracked open.
> ...


Mega Mean!!!!


----------



## kindnug (Mar 24, 2014)

Is the Lucky C as "frosty" as the White Lotus?
Looks like the White Lotus won that department.

I'm curious which one is the better cross.


----------



## brek (Mar 24, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Is the Lucky C as "frosty" as the White Lotus?
> Looks like the White Lotus won that department.
> 
> I'm curious which one is the better cross.


wouldn't be so sure of white lotus winning. Wait until I get some close ups of ssdd and Lucky C. posted.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 24, 2014)

^.^ yeah hard to tell from a distance.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 24, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Oh cannabis definitely aids people in having a positive attitude, and benefits from from the compounds in the plant. I recall years ago when I worked in on a hospital and was with a patient having chemo. She was always so happy and funny about her fatal cancer. One day she goes "know what sucks about being stuck in in the hospital while doing chemo? I'm not able to get stoned afterwards!"
> 
> The United States is one of the only countries in the world that allows direct to consumer advertising. This alone is fucked. In what world does a patient know better than a doctor who's trained for a large section of their lives? "Ask your doctor if...." fuck no. The doctor knows best not the patient. But to deny what modern medicine has brought us and the benefits of what we can do would be foolish. No matter how great cannabis is, I need a 40 year old drug to manage the nerve pain I experience.


Nerve pain is no joke. You suffer Fibro brother? Its got my wife quite bad now. SHOE has been recommending Dank Sinatra for nerve pain. He also suffers all day, and reckons the Affy mom brings insane amounts of relief, but still rates Dank Sinatra as his number one type for nerve pain. He us a/b testing the remix next to the original, and him and Kap are extremely thorough. I will report back on their findings. Both fellas also recommended Dank Zappa as a VERY good candidate for treating nerve pain. 

We must keep each other informed seeing as we need the same thing.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 25, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Nerve pain is no joke. You suffer Fibro brother? Its got my wife quite bad now. SHOE has been recommending Dank Sinatra for nerve pain. He also suffers all day, and reckons the Affy mom brings insane amounts of relief, but still rates Dank Sinatra as his number one type for nerve pain. He us a/b testing the remix next to the original, and him and Kap are extremely thorough. I will report back on their findings. Both fellas also recommended Dank Zappa as a VERY good candidate for treating nerve pain.
> 
> We must keep each other informed seeing as we need the same thing.


Well they called it fibro for a couple years, but basically I have arthritis of the spine with myofacial pain. I have 4 vertebrae in the L 3 to S 1 that are herniated and never healed properly so they push against the nerve bundle, causing excruciating nerve pain down my legs. Every vertebrae in my neck is seated improperly and has unusual wear which causes muscle spasms. It's a bitch as any one who's gone through the medical community trying to get answers. 

Dank Zappa is one I wish to get my hands on when more deadly g is released. I follow both those cats over on BB and they do some great growing.

So far SSDD has been awesome medicine particularly at night.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 25, 2014)

I have nerve pain as well from my back, herniated discs, and arthritis from injuries . My discs were applying lot pressure on my nerves and I apparently have permanent nerve damage from it. Sciatica pain is a Bitch. My L4-5 discs and all my lower back facet joints are degenerative.

Good to ssdd is good for pain I just ordered some seeds of it. Two strains in the past that helped me were purple kush and a strain called sugar shipwreck that was a trainwreck x sweettooth cross I believe... Found it when I was in socal and have never since found it again.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 25, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> I have nerve pain as well from my back, herniated discs, and arthritis from injuries . My discs were applying lot pressure on my nerves and I apparently have permanent nerve damage from it. Sciatica pain is a Bitch. My L4-5 discs and all my lower back facet joints are degenerative.
> 
> Good to ssdd is good for pain I just ordered some seeds of it. Two strains in the past that helped me were purple kush and a strain called sugar shipwreck that was a trainwreck x sweettooth cross I believe... Found it when I was in socal and have never since found it again.


SHOE was saying the 'Butter' pheno of SSDD is amazing in that it hits nerves hard but leaves your head focused so it is perfect for all day (if you have his tolerance lol) and mentioned the 'Taffy' pheno to be as medicinally beneficial but a total headwrecker. Nothing gets my wife stoned so both will work here  On top of Fibro she went off the edge of a halfpipe while snowboarding, several compression fractures at the time and we all know how backs heal. The other day it was so bad her legs would hardly work, totally taken down. 

TY I think most of the Deadly G crosses will be strong medicine for the body. But the two Danks in particular are of huge interest to me. I will pop them really soon...


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 25, 2014)

Where can you find dank Sinatra? And thanks Hamish . And yep we all know how backs heal lol very very slowly. I occasionally get shooting pain from my back into my legs where they just completely give out and I fall to the floor and etc. Thank god that hasn't happened in while, there good days and bad. 

I'm seeing a new doctor/chiropracter that thinks he can help, he foesnt just do adjustments but works on a whole body approach with fitness, nutrition, etc. The spine and nerves basically affect everything in your body and if those aren't healthy then it affects other things. I figured I'd give him a try especially since. He treats the local Olympic athletes. Figured he had to be good and everything he says makes sense. I've tried everything possible already from physical therapy, pain management therapy, steroids, steroid pills, epideriols, facet blockerw injections, surgery etc. None really helped.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 25, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> I have nerve pain as well from my back, herniated discs, and arthritis from injuries . My discs were applying lot pressure on my nerves and I apparently have permanent nerve damage from it. Sciatica pain is a Bitch. My L4-5 discs and all my lower back facet joints are degenerative.
> 
> Good to ssdd is good for pain I just ordered some seeds of it. Two strains in the past that helped me were purple kush and a strain called sugar shipwreck that was a trainwreck x sweettooth cross I believe... Found it when I was in socal and have never since found it again.


Yep the L 4 and L 5 are a bitch! I feel ya, like pain brothers! I don't know what it's like to wake up and feel "normal". I don't know what it's like to be pain free and sober. 

SSDD is great for pain, honestly my keeper is head stash stuff. It ain't going out to any of my peoples. Clones will be gifted to some good peeps though. I would place a warning on it "too much will turn you into a chair and put you to sleep! ". And yes, I have a massive tolerance. I can count on both hands how many days in the past 3 years I haven't used cannabis in one form or another. 

Since i can't get multi quote to work in mobile, Mad, sorry to hear about your life partner. That's some painful shit I'd imagine!

Yes I'm really looking forward to the deadly g drop. Don't get me wrong, I love the appy male (rip) and snow lotus, but I desire some strong indica love from Bodhi. I have another pack of SSDD that just arrived. Saving that for the future when I have space as this is a special cross in my humble opinion, want to go f 2 and beyond and lock this girls traits down if i can.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 25, 2014)

Have you guys considered upgrading your bed? I know, probably sounds silly but I used to have lower back issues non-stop. Years of playing hockey took a toll on my back and knees. I used to wake up every morning in pain which would not go away. I decided to take the plunge and buy a sleep number bed. What a difference! I haven't had a sore back in over a year since buying it. Not to say that it will eliminate the pain that you guys are suffering from, but I bet it would help. We spend a 1/3 of our lives laying in a bed.... it's a pretty important investment that most people over look IMO.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 25, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Have you guys considered upgrading your bed? I know, probably sounds silly but I used to have lower back issues non-stop. Years of playing hockey took a toll on my back and knees. I used to wake up every morning in pain which would not go away. I decided to take the plunge and buy a sleep number bed. What a difference! I haven't had a sore back in over a year since buying it. Not to say that it will eliminate the pain that you guys are suffering from, but I bet it would help. We spend a 1/3 of our lives laying in a bed.... it's a pretty important investment that most people over look IMO.


Oh man! Let me tell you what an amazing mattress I have! Makes a difference in comfort that's for sure. I also have a wonderful foam top memory pad. I think my next bed upgrade is for a mattress heat pad. Still had sleep disturbances but I am much more comfortable and fall asleep a tad quicker.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 25, 2014)

Stow, I actually bought a icomfort the equivalent to tempurpedic. And in my opinion better then the tempurpedic, expensive beds, spent over 3 grand.. it has helped some with the pain and definitely helps me sleep little better. But it Def. Won't get rid of the pain I have. 

Very good point to bring up though, and your right it's definitely over looked by many.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 25, 2014)

Gotta have a good bed...and sleep position!!! +1 for stow.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 25, 2014)

Also no multi quote on my phone lol... And WEIRD auto correct stuff too. Anyhow StOw, we went through a good mission finding the right one, best investment ever is a good bed  

Snowboarder, the Dank Sinatra Remix and Dank Zappa drops are what we are all waiting for along with the rest of the Deadly G love. Ling as you hang out here you WILL know when it happens we will all be screaming about it.

I must tell you guys honestly the Deadly G stuff scares me. Heavy Indicas bat the hell out of me. I can handle Sats as strong as they come, OG all day but even a mild Bubba has me upside down. My girl will LOVE it though.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 25, 2014)

I love me a good indica Hamish, I like good sativas too that make you feel energetic and just great but not the ones that make you heart racey, very light headed etcc

I love my new bed it's great and I cant believe it took so long to get one.. 

And I'll definitely be looking for that next drop than !


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 25, 2014)

Sativa in the morning, hybrid at noon, indi at night.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 25, 2014)

Love sativa hybrids for waking up, like to switch to indica in the evening. If i had to pick only one, it's be indica.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2014)

I need a new bed too. Got an eight year old bed that has seen alot of wear. 

Prob gonna get one in 3-6 mo. It wouldn't be so bad if the hubby would rotate the bed once in a while.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2014)

View attachment 3033854

Goji @ 8 weeks flower. Gonna give her another week or so.


View attachment 3033855

In the rear, 3 goji clones.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 25, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I need a new bed too. Got an eight year old bed that has seen alot of wear.
> 
> Prob gonna get one in 3-6 mo. It wouldn't be so bad if the hubby would rotate the bed once in a while.


Take a look at the sleep number when you decide to buy a bed. I'm absolutely sold on it. Plus you can keep your side as firm or soft as you like while you're hubby can do the same. Buy a bed around Labor Day, Memorial Day, or Presidents Day. All beds seem to go on sale during these holidays. They offer some great financing options too. Mine was $3,000, and they had a sale on for $500 off during Memorial Day, and then they give you interest free financing for 36 months. I put $1,000 down and am paying about $40 a month for 36 months and won't see a penny of interest charged. Well worth it IMO.

Sorry to hijack the thread. It's a Bodhi thread not a beddy thread.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 25, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Take a look at the sleep number when you decide to buy a bed. I'm absolutely sold on it. Plus you can keep your side as firm or soft as you like while you're hubby can do the same. Buy a bed around Labor Day, Memorial Day, or Presidents Day. All beds seem to go on sale during these holidays. They offer some great financing options too. Mine was $3,000, and they had a sale on for $500 off during Memorial Day, and then they give you interest free financing for 36 months. I put $1,000 down and am paying about $40 a month for 36 months and won't see a penny of interest charged. Well worth it IMO.
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread. It's a Bodhi thread not a beddy thread.


No apology necessary here. I'm glad I read the thread to the end; I was going to ask you the pricing structures of that bed when you first brought it up. I've been meaning to get around to upgrading: one more question: does the bed adjust to the person, or do you have to play w/ the settings until you find what you think is your 'number'? Hopefully the first.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 25, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Sativa in the morning, hybrid at noon, indi at night.


Yeah, pretty much, but you left out mid morning and afternoon.  Also, I'd like at least two of each, preferably 3 to rotate days. Not being greedy, of course.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 25, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> No apology necessary here. I'm glad I read the thread to the end; I was going to ask you the pricing structures of that bed when you first brought it up. I've been meaning to get around to upgrading: one more question: does the bed adjust to the person, or do you have to play w/ the settings until you find what you think is your 'number'? Hopefully the first.



Nope. You have to play with it to find your "number". It only takes a couple nights to dial it in. 

I'm a 90 in case you were wondering.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 25, 2014)

Belly, back, or fetal position?


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 25, 2014)

Amos that's why I like the icomfort/tempurpedic there's no adjustments you just sink in and the mattress forms to your body how it should or needs to. I absolutely love mine, I also got the adjustable base so I can move the head or feet area up and down. The pillows are nice too.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 25, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Belly, back, or fetal position?


Back until the wife elbows me for snoring.



snowboarder396 said:


> Amos that's why I like the icomfort/tempurpedic there's no adjustments you just sink in and the mattress forms to your body how it should or needs to. I absolutely love mine, I also got the adjustable base so I can move the head or feet area up and down. The pillows are nice too.


I looked at those too. On the advice of my chiropractor I went with the sleep number. Those foam beds seemed pretty comfy too, but you can't adjust the firmness (as far as I know).


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 25, 2014)

Stow, there's no need to adjust the firmness with the kind I got simply because it adjusts it's self to your body the way it needs to and the way your body needs it to. I also have the one with cooling gel in it. I seem to run hotter then others. If you took my temperature it would be fine but I just run hotter. I can't sleep at night if it's to warm or hot, I like getting into a cool bed. The gel helps disperse your body heat throughout the bed and away from you. I love this bed seriously!

Not saying the sleep numbers not good, and everyone does need something different for there body compared to others. But I like the fact you don't have to adjust the icomfort. And the fact that it has I believe like a 30-40 year warranty. Won't really have buy another bed till I'm old as hell. But I do rec. A good bed to anyone with back pain and sleeping issues. It has helped me tons. Before this one I was sleeping on really nice air mattress just because it was more comfy than any bed slept on for years before it .


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 25, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rv5NAMbECaw Thanks for the tutorial stow!!! Can I replace the pillow with a teddybear?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 25, 2014)

Excited for this weekends flip into flower...

3 female Fantasy Island
3 female Black Triangle remix -tester
1 female Cuban Black Haze x a5 haze -tester (last of 4 females to flower)


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 25, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> I like the fact you don't have to adjust the icomfort. .


Word. That's a big feature to me. Like ganja plants, I prefer they adjust to _my_ style. I recall the introduction of 10 band graphic equalizers to component stereo systems. [Yeah....I also recall turntables]. It sounded great in theory; opening up bass, mid, and treble to 3 times the choices and settings. Drove me absolutely nuts......could _never _settle on a permanent setting. Ironically, I traded it to a shady cat for a bag of you know what.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 25, 2014)

Okay, so back to Bodhi beans, and I'm requesting some input. I'm selecting beans to crack for the regs room - the BO, BH, and SSDD are going on 5 weeks [ really impressed ]. I'm selecting 8 priority beans to be backed up by 2 se-edsman sleeskunk freebies. 6 spots are going to 2 ea of SSDD, Ace of Spades, Chuckys Bride. The other two will either be Ancient OG or Solo's Stash, which I've seen very little about on this thread. 4 fems is the hope.

You guys are my go-to source on Bodhi. Any suggestions and details will be much appreciated, especially finish time and buzz. Muchos TIA.


----------



## brek (Mar 25, 2014)

Haven't run either............. Yet 

I had to show you guys what the deadly G x BB indica looks like. It's going to be a special plant. I can just tell already.


Shit. While I'm at it..........

White Lotus 2



SSDD pheno 2


The tippy top of a Snow Queen.



Lucky Charms.

Peace friends.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 25, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Well they called it fibro for a couple years, but basically I have arthritis of the spine with myofacial pain. I have 4 vertebrae in the L 3 to S 1 that are herniated and never healed properly so they push against the nerve bundle, causing excruciating nerve pain down my legs. Every vertebrae in my neck is seated improperly and has unusual wear which causes muscle spasms. It's a bitch as any one who's gone through the medical community trying to get answers.
> 
> Dank Zappa is one I wish to get my hands on when more deadly g is released. I follow both those cats over on BB and they do some great growing.
> 
> So far SSDD has been awesome medicine particularly at night.


Glad to hear that about the ssdd!! I have late stage lyme disease, and a botched fusion of c5-c7. So I have multiple pain and nerve issues. I find that for inflammation and mild nerve issues, a good indica hybrid seems to be fine, but when it is severe, I need something in the heavy distraction realm. That's why I want to create some real medicine, using very very powerful sativas, then hybridizing them with a very calming strain, so anxiety doesn't become an issue.When you are anxious, you tend to tense up, which is the opposite of what you want!!


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 25, 2014)

I've got ancient in veg. Very uniform, vigorous plants. 

Beautiful brek. Your ssdd has a familiar appearance to mine


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 25, 2014)

brek said:


> Haven't run either............. Yet


Thanks, bro....knew I could count on you ! 

Nice pics, btw !


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 25, 2014)

Is blue hill a slow veg'r? 

Brek, you are bodhi bonefied. That deadly g cross looks very unique.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 25, 2014)

Blueberry hill were all quick vegging for me. I also don't mind giving them a helping hand to fertilizers early.


----------



## weedmon5 (Mar 25, 2014)

Prayer Tower






Also some White Goji and Pinequeen x Appy testers almost finished flowering.


----------



## brek (Mar 25, 2014)

weedmon5 said:


> Prayer Tower
> View attachment 3034211
> View attachment 3034212
> View attachment 3034213
> ...


FUNK yeah!!!!!!!!!! May order Prayer Tower just because of those pics. Killer job! How many weeks you let her go?


----------



## weedmon5 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks! She went about 9 weeks.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 25, 2014)

I like the yield on that prayer tower...looks like it will be killer smoke!
I probably should get some before they're gone.


----------



## weedmon5 (Mar 25, 2014)

I sampled a small semi-dry nug. The high was exactly like the strain description. Except the smell and taste was more like sweet hash and burnt rubber. It was very frosty. I'll get some close up pics once that cola is off the drying rack.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 25, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Is blue hill a slow veg'r?
> 
> Brek, you are bodhi bonefied. That deadly g cross looks very unique.


One male and one fem were fast right out of the gate. The fem continued into 12/12; have supercropped it multiple times.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 25, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> One male and one fem were fast right out of the gate. The fem continued into 12/12; have supercropped it multiple times.


That's what I've read. It's the only non vigorous B strain I've ran out of 5 packs. Oh well, more to pop.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 25, 2014)

brek said:


> FUNK yeah!!!!!!!!!! May order Prayer Tower just because of those pics. Killer job! How many weeks you let her go?


was thinking the same thing, wow that's a killer looking plant.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 25, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> I love me a good indica Hamish, I like good sativas too that make you feel energetic and just great but not the ones that make you heart racey, very light headed etcc
> 
> I love my new bed it's great and I cant believe it took so long to get one..
> 
> And I'll definitely be looking for that next drop than !


Do NOT, repeat, NOT get any Dream Beaver then. It is all up, heart pounding head spinning power  My family were a direct line of quarry workers for a few hundred years so body wise I am pretty much indestructible. My head, different story, it never shuts up. Good Sats and I can harness all that mental energy and even pump it up a few notches.

Chose my screen name for a reason hehehehehe.... I find Sats can come with all the Indy benifits, just that the relaxing part comes after a 2 hour ride. The DB had me almost on my knees first joint, could feel it all over my skin, heart and head. Love it


----------



## brek (Mar 26, 2014)

ATF has the best structure/calyx to leaf ratio i've seen in a loooong time....and it competes for #1 frosty also. It's drying and the smell is insane. Still trying to pin it down. chemmy pine menthol starburst windex?

pics soon. 

These ladies really jam out with their clam out


----------



## weedmon5 (Mar 26, 2014)

brek said:


> ATF has the best structure/calyx to leaf ratio i've seen in a loooong time....and it competes for #1 frosty also. It's drying and the smell is insane. Still trying to pin it down. chemmy pine menthol starburst windex?
> 
> pics soon.
> 
> These ladies really jam out with their clam out


I've heard others comment on the frost too. Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 26, 2014)

brek said:


> ATF has the best structure/calyx to leaf ratio i've seen in a loooong time....and it competes for #1 frosty also. It's drying and the smell is insane. Still trying to pin it down. chemmy pine menthol starburst windex?
> 
> pics soon.
> 
> These ladies really jam out with their clam out


You lost me at 'pine' but then came roaring back with 'windex'...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 26, 2014)

Holy shit brek! Had to put the shades on to look at those pics!


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hamish I don't mind sats I enjoy them as well just not the ones that make me feel like my heart is racing the Indy 500 . I love the uplifting , creative, energetic highs of sats , hybrids are great and why limit yourself right  

Has anyone run gage green gear? I know this is a bodhi thread but just curious what you guys think if you've run it.. they released a grape stomper bx2 x a chemdawg d that thinking of getting but not sure, esp. For the price what do you guys think of their stuff or comments on the potential of this cross specifically?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 26, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> Hamish I don't mind sats I enjoy them as well just not the ones that make me feel like my heart is racing the Indy 500 . I love the uplifting , creative, energetic highs of sats , hybrids are great and why limit yourself right
> 
> Has anyone run gage green gear? I know this is a bodhi thread but just curious what you guys think if you've run it.. they released a grape stomper bx2 x a chemdawg d that thinking of getting but not sure, esp. For the price what do you guys think of their stuff or comments on the potential of this cross specifically?


I ran Grape Puff. Running only one strain from a company is realy not enough to make a definitive decision about them, but I wasn't all that impressed. 

The good: Easy to grow, nice yield, and very frosty.

The bad: Lacks any discernable taste or smell (I was really looking for grape.... not even close). The high is just mediocre. 2 seeds failed to germinate, and of the remaining 8 I only got 2 females ..... one of which hermied on me around week 6 of flower.

I haven't totally written off GGG, but it will probably be a good while before I try them again as I have too many other seeds waiting their turn.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Do NOT, repeat, NOT get any Dream Beaver then. It is all up, heart pounding head spinning power  My family were a direct line of quarry workers for a few hundred years so body wise I am pretty much indestructible. My head, different story, it never shuts up. Good Sats and I can harness all that mental energy and even pump it up a few notches.
> 
> Chose my screen name for a reason hehehehehe.... I find Sats can come with all the Indy benifits, just that the relaxing part comes after a 2 hour ride. The DB had me almost on my knees first joint, could feel it all over my skin, heart and head. Love it


^^^^this makes me wanna pop my dream beaver now...hehe. Nice!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 26, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> ^^^^this makes me wanna pop my dream beaver now...hehe. Nice!


And it made me want to retreat to the couch. If I'm not getting laid, heart racing pounding is not for me.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 26, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> And it made me want to retreat to the couch. If I'm not getting laid, heart racing pounding is not for me.


Agreed. There is a fine line with Sativas for me. I do not enjoy racy, heart thumping stuff. I don't want my weed to resemble crack. BUT, there are some sativas that have a nice effect too. Thought provoking, euphoric, energetic high. Kali Mist has been a long time favorite sativa of mine. Sugar Punch is unreal too, but the bags I've had of that can be a little much at times. The initial high is very heart thumping, but it settles in to a great buzz that almost reminds me of an opiate high. Got a couple seedlings of SP that I'm looking forward to sampling......


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 26, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Agreed. There is a fine line with Sativas for me. I do not enjoy racy, heart thumping stuff. I don't want my weed to resemble crack. BUT, there are some sativas that have a nice effect too. Thought provoking, euphoric, energetic high. Kali Mist has been a long time favorite sativa of mine. Sugar Punch is unreal too, but the bags I've had of that can be a little much at times. The initial high is very heart thumping, but it settles in to a great buzz that almost reminds me of an opiate high. Got a couple seedlings of SP that I'm looking forward to sampling......


You like what I call the 'psychedelic' Sativas. Also my favorites no doubt. The early Kali can not be beat. I keep saying this but you will love Soma's gear. The NYCD is right up your alley. Powerful, but not racy, very uplifting and psychedelic. My fave high next to the Kali. It can make your head spin when you are not used to it yet lol...



Amos Otis said:


> And it made me want to retreat to the couch. If I'm not getting laid, heart racing pounding is not for me.


Awwwww cute lol



coolkid.02 said:


> ^^^^this makes me wanna pop my dream beaver now...hehe. Nice!


OK by now I don't know if anybody is serious or making a Beaver joke. Even my wife has started. Milla Jovovich comes on screen and she pipes up: look, a Dream Beaver. I almost choked and I wasn't even drinking anything. 

But no kidding, insanely cool plants to grow. Galaxies of frost from week 3 after the flip.



snowboarder396 said:


> Hamish I don't mind sats I enjoy them as well just not the ones that make me feel like my heart is racing the Indy 500 . I love the uplifting , creative, energetic highs of sats , hybrids are great and why limit yourself right
> 
> Has anyone run gage green gear? I know this is a bodhi thread but just curious what you guys think if you've run it.. they released a grape stomper bx2 x a chemdawg d that thinking of getting but not sure, esp. For the price what do you guys think of their stuff or comments on the potential of this cross specifically?


I just finished a test run with 3 of their types. The Oldschool Afghan Haze x PCK is VERY oldschool. Spicy sweet but not that strong. The Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby is a heavy hitter, smells like cherries now. Super Blue Dream x PCK is BADASS. Insane smell and I sampled a tiny bud, kicks like a mule. Only thing is their gear took a touch longer to take off so to speak, but from week 4 they went ballistic. INSANE amounts of bud for the pot and plant sizes. All of them have fields of reclining calyxes, small little globs but fuktonnes of them. BHO yielded insane amounts. VERY beautiful plants. 















Go fir a Joseph OG cross. Seriously. I can tell you exactly how to get the most out of a Jo cross and it WILL be dank. Top and train to prepare for flower, insane stretch BUT if you top and train this is a bonus, huge buds popping upwards. 

I am buying these two, I damn they are going to kick ass. 

https://bankofgage.co.uk/auction/item.php?id=613

https://bankofgage.co.uk/auction/item.php?id=574

^^ GandalfdaGreen did a run of Starlet Kush. If you have to see it and go back to your grow, your plants won't look as good any more. Trust me I know lol. Set the benchmark for me to try follow for a LONG time. 

This one is also a WINNER. Testing a 'remix' version of it as we speak

https://bankofgage.co.uk/auction/item.php?id=584

Undeniably the best Diesel aside from the NYCD in my books. A mate of mine is running it and it is the only thing he refuses to give cuts of. And he has 3 keepers. Bastard.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 26, 2014)

Sativas give me the same effect as caffeine...usually. Speaking of crack, GREEN crack did give me some serious heart palpitations.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 26, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't want my weed to resemble crack.


 Because that's what _crack_ is for? How come all you fellas know what crack is like? BUSTED. The lot of you.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hamish have you heard anything about the D cure ( Chemdawg D x grape Stomper BX2) Ive heard good things about the grape stomper. I would have liked to picked up some the limited releases they had like the diamonds and dusts mix seeds or Bright Floral Lift, Stratosphere, Kaleidoscope or tahoe cure... Looks like they got snagged pretty fast...

Ive also been looking at the PNWroots seeds, Med Mans west coast sour diesel and purple pain killer, or possibly some exotic genetix. but dont know much about any them either.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> *Because that's what crack is for?* How come all you fellas know what crack is like? BUSTED. The lot of you.


Not sure what you're getting at there .....

Never tried it myself, but have seen plenty of people on it ..... which is what I wish to avoid with a very racy sativa.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 26, 2014)

I think Sativa affects some people different, they've never given me a racing heart.
I like the strong head effects during the daytime(when I don't have to work)

Do you really think their effects are similar to crack?
I build a tolerance quickly to most strains + overpowering Sativa is good for high tolerance.

I usually get couchlock feeling a few hours after smoking a strong Satty.


----------



## brek (Mar 26, 2014)

I generally stay away from anything that gives me an "up" feeling (except coffee. I fucking love coffee.) I'm a naturally very UP person and I CANNOT get my brain to turn off. Especially when it's sleepy time. It's kinda like a radio dial that wont stop on one station. It's great for my profession (art) but at other times it's ANNOYING. SOOOOO I try to "tone the brain down" a bit with indicas or indy leaning hybrids. This causes me to take a lot of weed naps..... and that's where the coffee comes in. Heavy indicas + coffee = the bee's knees.

OK. Smoked the first dried bowl of ATF. Safe to say I haven't been that high in quite some time. Higher than the Lucky C, SSDD and white Lotus. If you can believe it. Face melting eye droop body float. FUCK. YEAH. Bag appeal is ridiculous. A+ from this tiger.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You like what I call the 'psychedelic' Sativas. Also my favorites no doubt. The early Kali can not be beat. I keep saying this but you will love Soma's gear. The NYCD is right up your alley. Powerful, but not racy, very uplifting and psychedelic. My fave high next to the Kali. It can make your head spin when you are not used to it yet lol...


That describes me, also. I loved trips in the day. I'm not sure I'd have fallen in love with our weed if I'd have come along after the indica invasion. The best bags in the day were sold as Colombian Gold; the high just shy of tripping. I had this poster, from a Dope Rider tale in a Freak Brothers comix, that was always my description of the effects of weed to those who'd yet to sample it.






BTW - I have a Soma Somango about two weeks away from finish. Despite having it's roots in cold liquid for weeks during the record winter freeze, it only suffered a little stunting as far as I can tell. [ The melon gum hasn't fared as well; the cheese dom is a champ once again.] That one bean was $24 - a Christmas present to myself - but if she smokes like she looks, it will be wonderful. I have an old thread I plan to revive when they all come down, but I'm thinking a $30 NYCD is worth a shot.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 26, 2014)

brek said:


> I generally stay away from anything that gives me an "up" feeling (except coffee. I fucking love coffee.) I'm a naturally very UP person and I CANNOT get my brain to turn off. Especially when it's sleepy time. It's kinda like a radio dial that wont stop on one station. It's great for my profession (art) but at other times it's ANNOYING. SOOOOO I try to "tone the brain down" a bit with indicas or indy leaning hybrids. This causes me to take a lot of weed naps..... and that's where the coffee comes in. Heavy indicas + coffee = the bee's knees.
> 
> 
> OK. Smoked the first dried bowl of ATF. Safe to say I haven't been that high in quite some time. Higher than the Lucky C, SSDD and white Lotus. If you can believe it. Face melting eye droop body float. FUCK. YEAH. Bag appeal is ridiculous. A+ from this tiger.


Coffee should be a strain...could you imagine? 

Very excited about your ATF smoke report. Finally got my order to go through. Better than SSDD...that's a bold statement. I can't wait to bite into this succulent blood orange. Looks like another 10 weeker.


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 26, 2014)

Will soon be running blood orange, white lotus and ac/dc x good medicine. 

Happy to hear good things about white lotus, couldn't find many reviews.


----------



## brek (Mar 26, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Coffee should be a strain...could you imagine?
> 
> Very excited about your ATF smoke report. Finally got my order to go through. Better than SSDD...that's a bold statement. I can't wait to bite into this succulent blood orange. Looks like another 10 weeker.


Not BETTER necessarily; but as far as all-out-stoned-to-the-bone potency IMHO ATF has the edge. It's POTENTTTTTT.

My blood orange is on day 76. Any day now.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Mar 26, 2014)

I just ordered The Fuzz.
I was going to go for the Dream Beaver or the Blood Orange.
I love all the chem crosses, so I'm sticking with The Fuzz.

I get five of the Snow Queen freebies also. 

I have never used Seedsman, my fingers are crossed.
I am usually nabbed at ISC around 1/3 of the time.
The insurance always gets them here eventually though. 
I hope their insurance is good as well.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 26, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I just ordered The Fuzz.
> I was going to go for the Dream Beaver or the Blood Orange.
> I love all the chem crosses, so I'm sticking with The Fuzz.
> 
> ...


Seedsman is OFFICIAL!!! They take care of ya. Love their stealth. My shit goes through the Chi town gauntlet, and I'm 5/5. Have peace of mind.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 26, 2014)

I didn't have a problem with seedsman and it came pretty fast. 

Has anyone tried the west coast sour diesel from med man? I''ve heard it's suppose be better than most nycds with potential for high cbd as well


----------



## D619 (Mar 26, 2014)

brek said:


> I generally stay away from anything that gives me an "up" feeling (except coffee. I fucking love coffee.) I'm a naturally very UP person and I CANNOT get my brain to turn off. Especially when it's sleepy time. It's kinda like a radio dial that wont stop on one station. It's great for my profession (art) but at other times it's ANNOYING. SOOOOO I try to "tone the brain down" a bit with indicas or indy leaning hybrids. This causes me to take a lot of weed naps..... and that's where the coffee comes in. Heavy indicas + coffee = the bee's knees.
> 
> OK. Smoked the first dried bowl of ATF. Safe to say I haven't been that high in quite some time. Higher than the Lucky C, SSDD and white Lotus. If you can believe it. Face melting eye droop body float. FUCK. YEAH. Bag appeal is ridiculous. A+ from this tiger.


Wow, that's awesome. Damn glad I'm sitting on a pack. Lives up to the name.. Hell yeah. Thanks for the feedback bro!


----------



## D619 (Mar 26, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> I didn't have a problem with seedsman and it came pretty fast.
> 
> Has anyone tried the west coast sour diesel from med man? I''ve heard it's suppose be better than most nycds with potential for high cbd as well


I cave in and just made a purchase, couldn't resist with Tiger's Milk and SSDD just sitting there. Not a bad deal either, stealth shipping 2 packs plus 10 snowqueen seeds and various other freebies for $160. Keep my fingers cross, LA Customs is batting 1000 against me so far.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 26, 2014)

I didn't notice that available when I placed my order.. I think it was the mothers milk that I wanted though..


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 26, 2014)

And as far as coffee goes just add some ice water extract to it and your good to go


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Mar 26, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Seedsman is OFFICIAL!!! They take care of ya. Love their stealth. My shit goes through the Chi town gauntlet, and I'm 5/5. Have peace of mind.


Cool! Good to know. Thanks
The only other company that is batting 1000, is SOS but they don't take my card anymore. Everything they ever sent me got here, even opened with the green tape. Good stealth as well.
I average one out of three with the tude.
The insurance usually gets me my beans the next try though. (unless the promo is out of stock and they sub)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 26, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> That describes me, also. I loved trips in the day. I'm not sure I'd have fallen in love with our weed if I'd have come along after the indica invasion. The best bags in the day were sold as Colombian Gold; the high just shy of tripping. I had this poster, from a Dope Rider tale in a Freak Brothers comix, that was always my description of the effects of weed to those who'd yet to sample it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somango is going to blow your mind. One of the few true Mangoes I have had. Spectacular fade too wowowow



brek said:


> I generally stay away from anything that gives me an "up" feeling (except coffee. I fucking love coffee.) I'm a naturally very UP person and I CANNOT get my brain to turn off. Especially when it's sleepy time. It's kinda like a radio dial that wont stop on one station. It's great for my profession (art) but at other times it's ANNOYING. SOOOOO I try to "tone the brain down" a bit with indicas or indy leaning hybrids. This causes me to take a lot of weed naps..... and that's where the coffee comes in. Heavy indicas + coffee = the bee's knees.
> 
> OK. Smoked the first dried bowl of ATF. Safe to say I haven't been that high in quite some time. Higher than the Lucky C, SSDD and white Lotus. If you can believe it. Face melting eye droop body float. FUCK. YEAH. Bag appeal is ridiculous. A+ from this tiger.


I know what you mean Tiger. Especially when it comes to the sleepy feeling. I stopped caring about the insomnia etc. Now I don't sleep much but I enjoy it. ONLY thing is nobody allows me to switch on any of my amps at 3am and have a little jam. Cretans. Not even Floyd. I try explain that it was MEANT to be played at 3am with a cranked Hi Watt stack but nooooo. People get all offended and shit.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 27, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> I didn't have a problem with seedsman and it came pretty fast.
> 
> Has anyone tried the west coast sour diesel from med man? I''ve heard it's suppose be better than most nycds with potential for high cbd as well


Think I seen a sale and promo for MM through Hemp Depot.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 27, 2014)

Do the Appy crosses always bush out?
Every Golden Triangle is a bushmaster...
I love their structure, hopefully the bud is just as impressive.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 27, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Do the Appy crosses always bush out?
> Every Golden Triangle is a bushmaster...
> I love their structure, hopefully the bud is just as impressive.


Good question. My SSDD and Blood Orange are beautifully bushy as well.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 27, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Somango is going to blow your mind. One of the few true Mangoes I have had. Spectacular fade too wowowow


Right you are. I've determined that there's no way to correctly judge any of the 3 plants fairly because of the insane cold temps they suffered, but the coloring of the Somango is blowing me away daily. I'd read that it goes fairly deep into bloom - up to 12 weeks - but this one looks like it could be done between 9 and 10.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 27, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I know what you mean Tiger. Especially when it comes to the sleepy feeling. I stopped caring about the insomnia etc. Now I don't sleep much but I enjoy it. ONLY thing is nobody allows me to switch on any of my amps at 3am and have a little jam. Cretans. Not even Floyd. I try explain that it was MEANT to be played at 3am with a cranked Hi Watt stack but nooooo. People get all offended and shit.


Plug your BOSE headphones into the amp and rock on. The only thing missing is the body blast.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 27, 2014)

Seems the app crosses do branch out more and enjoy being topped more so then the snow lotus. Always seem to have more bean pole and if topped two colas with the snow Lotus


----------



## snowboarder396 (Mar 27, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Think I seen a sale and promo for MM through Hemp Depot.


Thanks red can't believe I missed that.. but it's buy 3 packs get a free pack of of kush x skunk #1 .. the two I want are west coast sour d and purple pain killer. I could pick a third easily but would picking a third pack be worth the og kush x skunk?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 27, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Plug your BOSE headphones into the amp and rock on. The only thing missing is the body blast.


Guitar amps don't work that way  The cabinet (speaker bit) is just as important as the head. And I don't use pedals and such, to get it distorted I CRANK it. God bless the vacuum tube  Or the other guy. Whomever was responsible for it, badass.


----------



## brek (Mar 27, 2014)

Can't play Floyd at 3am? That's inhumane and blasphemous.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 27, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Guitar amps don't work that way  The cabinet (speaker bit) is just as important as the head. And I don't use pedals and such, to get it distorted I CRANK it. God bless the vacuum tube  Or the other guy. Whomever was responsible for it, badass.


No kidding? There are holes in both my Orange Micro Terror head and Orange Crush combo amp that are marked 'headphone output'. I just assumed......


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 27, 2014)

Ceedsman just did me a huge service by holding my basket 'souvenirs' for over a week! ATF, Goji, and snow queen coming to papi. Who wants to trade lunches :O


----------



## kindnug (Mar 27, 2014)

I hope Bodhi continues to use them as a distributor.

They would be the first place I would order from.


----------



## brek (Mar 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Seems the app crosses do branch out more and enjoy being topped more so then the snow lotus. Always seem to have more bean pole and if topped two colas with the snow Lotus


Snow Lotus crosses REALLY want to stay single stemmed totem poles IME


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 27, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> No kidding? There are holes in both my Orange Micro Terror head and Orange Crush combo amp that are marked 'headphone output'. I just assumed......


Yeah but do you LIKE the sound of it without a cab? and DAMN YOU I AM JEALOUS. Orange amps not distributed in my backwards-ass neck of the woods. I LOVE Orange amps. YUM. But yeah none of my heads have headphone outs lol... Only 4 or 8 ohm cab outputs.

I like my audio INDUSTRIAL grade. I run a 10 000 watt soundsystem. My subs alone can make you crap yourself. The tops rip through pretty much anything. Home built w-folded horn designs. OLDSCHOOL. With some Crown Macrotech power behind it. Old iron 

About the bean-poles: Damn I really dislike beanpole plants. Unless they have Gage type super vigor then you can top and get INSANE amounts of dank. Other than Jo crosses I have not found a beanpole I get along with.


----------



## brek (Mar 28, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah but do you LIKE the sound of it without a cab? and DAMN YOU I AM JEALOUS. Orange amps not distributed in my backwards-ass neck of the woods. I LOVE Orange amps. YUM. But yeah none of my heads have headphone outs lol... Only 4 or 8 ohm cab outputs.
> 
> I like my audio INDUSTRIAL grade. I run a 10 000 watt soundsystem. My subs alone can make you crap yourself. The tops rip through pretty much anything. Home built w-folded horn designs. OLDSCHOOL. With some Crown Macrotech power behind it. Old iron
> 
> About the bean-poles: Damn I really dislike beanpole plants. Unless they have Gage type super vigor then you can top and get INSANE amounts of dank. Other than Jo crosses I have not found a beanpole I get along with.


Your setup sounds amazing mad. Jealous of you both.

Agree about the beanpoles.... I wouldn't classify them quite like that though. Just don't like being topped like the appy's. They top well...but the nugs don't fill in as much as the appy crosses do after topping...again IME. 

I swear I'm floating in outerspace from the ATF.... Simply amazing....and I smoke 24/7. Tolerance is through the roof and I'm BLASTED.

Peace friends.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 28, 2014)

I love my atf one of the best


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 28, 2014)

No love for the love triangle? Haven't heard much on it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 28, 2014)

I just knew the ATF would be BADASS. Bodhi gear is always aptly named. Had a mate from Sweden over yesterday. We sampled 7 phenos of herb, two types of bubble, some oil and forgot to eat on top of it. I won't need any more to toke for a week wow. My head feels like a frisbee.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 28, 2014)

Anyone here heard of, or grown Appalachian Hashplant? If so, what's the word? There's a local event here that will have some Bodhi seeds and this is the freebie pack when you buy two other packs.

Not sure what two packs to grab. I'm really leaning hard towards the ATF due to brek and hellraizer posts. I'm thinking maybe Gogi too.


----------



## brek (Mar 28, 2014)

OH BABY Appy hashplant?!?!?!?!?

DO IT STOW!!


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Mar 28, 2014)

Just got my order confirmation from Seedsman.
I got The Fuzz, and the five free Snowqueen Regs.
I wanted the ATF, but it was sold out.
I am going to drop all 11 of The Fuzz when they arrive, and look for some real chem funk! 

I plan on throwing the males outside and collecting a little pollen for some chucking later.
I wonder what that with SSDD would be like.
A Fuzzy Daydream?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 28, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah but do you LIKE the sound of it without a cab? and DAMN YOU I AM JEALOUS. Orange amps not distributed in my backwards-ass neck of the woods. I LOVE Orange amps. YUM. But yeah none of my heads have headphone outs lol... Only 4 or 8 ohm cab outputs.
> 
> I like my audio INDUSTRIAL grade. I run a 10 000 watt soundsystem. My subs alone can make you crap yourself. The tops rip through pretty much anything. Home built w-folded horn designs. OLDSCHOOL. With some Crown Macrotech power behind it. Old iron


Oh, no, of course the greatest headphones in the world can't give you the oooomph of the cabinets, but it still is more than enough to hold my interest if I'm up in the middle of the night and don't want to disturb anyone [in the same zip code...ha ha ha etc ]. Funny thing....I'm a lifelong metal head; even worked as a roadie for a couple of years for a Columbia Records act w/ several gold records [ yeah...records ]. But I'll not namedrop. But a couple yrs back I had much more harvest than needed, and swapped 4 zips for an amigos accoustic Martin that I'd had my eye on forever. Soooooo sweet.....I almost never crank the electric anymore except early in the day w/ a high % sativa. But even then I'll bang a bit, toke some more, then grab the Martin.



brek said:


> Your setup sounds amazing mad. Jealous of you both.
> 
> I swear I'm floating in outerspace from the ATF.... Simply amazing....and I smoke 24/7. Tolerance is through the roof and I'm BLASTED.
> 
> Peace friends.


Good grief...just what I need...another 'must buy' strain. Thanks, tiger, for screwing up my 'do not buy more beans' resolution.

Again.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 28, 2014)

Yea, its a bitch that they Snow Lotus crosses throw bean poles at you. I had topped multiple times with Goji, but the dominance of the main cola makes it a pain more than anything. I get frusterated as I have to get shoots in flower.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 28, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah but do you LIKE the sound of it without a cab? and DAMN YOU I AM JEALOUS. Orange amps not distributed in my backwards-ass neck of the woods. I LOVE Orange amps. YUM. But yeah none of my heads have headphone outs lol... Only 4 or 8 ohm cab outputs.
> 
> I like my audio INDUSTRIAL grade. I run a 10 000 watt soundsystem. My subs alone can make you crap yourself. The tops rip through pretty much anything. Home built w-folded horn designs. OLDSCHOOL. With some Crown Macrotech power behind it. Old iron
> 
> About the bean-poles: Damn I really dislike beanpole plants. Unless they have Gage type super vigor then you can top and get INSANE amounts of dank. Other than Jo crosses I have not found a beanpole I get along with.


I have a Luxman amp...rated at 200 watts, but its 200 into 8ohms I believe? Supposed to be able to run up to 8 speakers each at 200 watts...no power drop! It is 200 of the loudest watts I have ever heard!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 28, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> Just got my order confirmation from Seedsman.
> I got The Fuzz, and the five free Snowqueen Regs.
> I wanted the ATF, but it was sold out.


I ordered 5 ATF just now from TSSC. Screw the freebies, and geez I've got 9 BBH that I'm guessing could go the the end of the line behind 9 ssdd, bo, 8 goji, and 3 ea of solos stash and ancient og. Also means delaying [ again] Chuckys Bride, 2 ea of 3 GDP freebies, AOS, AO.......sigh.....but hellraiser and brek have caused the credit card to say hello to overseas once again.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Mar 28, 2014)

Good grief...just what I need...another 'must buy' strain. Thanks, tiger, for screwing up my 'do not buy more beans' resolution.

Again.[/QUOTE]

That's what happened to me, I swore I was going to take a year off from purchasing beans and grow what I had.
Then I grew SSDD and started following this thread. 
I am now going to grow at least three more Bodhi strains this year.
Hey Amos, what is the name of the company you ordered from? I don't know that one.
I need to run down some ATF and Gogi and supplies seem limited most places.


----------



## Clankie (Mar 28, 2014)

is anyone from this thread going to the denver htcc? i'm going to have clones ready then if anyone is interested in trading.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 28, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/collections/bodhi-marijuana-seeds


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 28, 2014)

superstitious or white lotus? i can't decide and there's only three left of the SS...as long as it isn't pine/menthol tasting and doesn't knock me out, i like it. even more so if it helps with chronic pain. opinions? i've got blood orange, prayer tower, buddha's hand, sunshine daydream, & blueberry hill already in my collection, but i'd like to add that snow queen too. plus i am liking the other new freebie beans on beansman and what i've got in my cart right now, i can get all 8 so it would be 18 free beans all together.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Mar 28, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/collections/bodhi-marijuana-seeds


thanks! They have a good inventory and you can buy singles.
I'll try a small order of 4-5 ATF and give it a go.
Thanks again.


----------



## brek (Mar 29, 2014)

I have head trips, rku's, blood orange and one ssdd going into week 12 flower. maybe i'm nuts but they still don't look done to me. Most likely 11.5 weeks.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 29, 2014)

kona gold said:


> I have a Luxman amp...rated at 200 watts, but its 200 into 8ohms I believe? Supposed to be able to run up to 8 speakers each at 200 watts...no power drop! It is 200 of the loudest watts I have ever heard!


When done right 200watts for JUST a guitar is pretty badass lol... I can have the cops at my house in 5 minutes using a 20watt Laney and a celestion loaded cab. 100 watts and up can strip paint 



Clankie said:


> is anyone from this thread going to the denver htcc? i'm going to have clones ready then if anyone is interested in trading.


Damn I would give a lot to be able to trade you cuts. You run a tight ship one just knows those clones will be clean and strong. Plus you have some nice gear.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 29, 2014)

brek said:


> I have head trips, rku's, blood orange and one ssdd going into week 12 flower. maybe i'm nuts but they still don't look done to me. Most likely 11.5 weeks.


Hey Brek. I had that head trip, but someone stole those from me. How is that one; looks, smell, crystal.... Thanks


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Mar 29, 2014)

Clankie said:


> is anyone from this thread going to the denver htcc? i'm going to have clones ready then if anyone is interested in trading.


I will be there. 
The only Bodhi strain I am only currently growing is SSDD, but I have a nice blueberry butter tasting one.
I am awaiting my delivery of The Fuzz and my Snow Queen freebies, but will be awhile before taking cuttings.
I do have an amazing cut of MNS Angel's Breath that I am perpetuating. 
I grew out a pack and selected a good 10 week finisher. I am on my second run with it now. 
Hard red/brown pinecones of sativa goodness. 
Great head buzz and no tolerance build up.


----------



## dominica (Mar 29, 2014)

I just wanna give beadsman kudos for the fastest shipment ever..they recieved the money order on Tuesday and I had my Solos Stash and Dream Beaver in hand in the USA by Friday..attitude takes at least a weekfor me..thumbs up


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 29, 2014)

brek said:


> I have head trips, rku's, blood orange and one ssdd going into week 12 flower. maybe i'm nuts but they still don't look done to me. Most likely 11.5 weeks.


These strains remind me of hazes. I went from scoping daily to weekly with SSDD and BO. I start blaming my loop or thinking I smoked myself colorblind.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 30, 2014)

Really caught me off gaurd with these testers...i have never seen plants stretch like this lol to fully test these i would need to be a 
outdoor grower! Anyway had to super crop them to slow there upward assualt! Only one of the red eyes looks to be a 2nd chance
pheno.....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 30, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Really caught me off gaurd with these testers...i have never seen plants stretch like this lol to fully test these i would need to be a
> outdoor grower! Anyway had to super crop them to slow there upward assualt! Only one of the red eyes looks to be a 2nd chance
> pheno.....


THAT sounds like my kind of lady  I LOVE the super stretchers. Train 'em flat till the flip and perhaps another once after and watch the buds utilize that full tilt stretch and give you a carpet of perfect colas. Since discovering LST I really look for that stretch. Good to know this info thanks bro. Might be causing you hassle but really sounds like it will suit me just fine.

*Some useful Bodhi related info:

The boys from Holistic Nursery seem to be getting onto the forums and clearing things up by creating a direct line to their customers. 
*I pointed out the discontent with a lot of the things they do and asked the fellas to please pop around this thread too. I stated it plain and clear that there is a feeling of uncertainty with them so it might be a good idea to just come clear the air here too. 

So good, first hand information direct from the source should be available really soon  I can't ever order from them living where I do but it will be great to NEVER hear about a mate losing a parcel again. That shit was getting old. So hopefully this ends up with a good relationship with a solid local supplier for you guys.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 30, 2014)

As long as that nardog fool isnt the one coming to clear the air


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 30, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> As long as that nardog fool isnt the one coming to clear the air


lol whoever it is, job right now is to make fellas like you trust him and it seems he has his work cut out...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 30, 2014)

I have always got my gear from jay but im hear to many bad reviews as of late


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 30, 2014)

See that is my point... I hear a lot of 'bad reviews' but in the end everybody gets their beans. I honestly wonder what the fuss is about, aside from the whole pre-order thing which is pretty much pissing people outside the US off because it will SUCK if the drops sell out before they drop likes. 

But aside from that, I don't quite get it. Everybody got their beans. So having somebody that actually knows what is going on around, this will be good.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 30, 2014)

How can ya trust a place that you can't even contact.


----------



## dominica (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey hellraizer30, I saw you speaking about some humidity issues with the appy crosses..were u referring to the atf and tigers milk? I was curious because I have a few packs but I'll just give them away if bud rot is a big problem..I grow in a greenhouse in the Tropics and my humidty never goes below 60% with a dehumidifier


----------



## brek (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes, and they should be sent directly to Brek as he grows in an area that needs a HUMIDIFIER in the grow room. 


luckyc

ssdd

ssdd

lucky c not sure why its sideways.

lucky c fresh trim.

PS....my wife tokes as much as I do but doesn't give a rats ass about strain names, genetics etc... She just smokes it and comments usually on effect etc.... I woke up after her today. After starting a sentence 5 times and jumbling all the words into gibberish she goes, "Sorry, whatever weed is on the counter makes me RETARDED." I goes and check what jar is out and on top of the lid is labeled.....

"ATF"


Yup.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 30, 2014)

dominica said:


> Hey hellraizer30, I saw you speaking about some humidity issues with the appy crosses..were u referring to the atf and tigers milk? I was curious because I have a few packs but I'll just give them away if bud rot is a big problem..I grow in a greenhouse in the Tropics and my humidty never goes below 60% with a dehumidifier



I would run them and keep good air movment in your greenhouse.... Also not all the phenos are weak to it, just keep stuff 
labeled and if one gets hit dont run that one again. The ones i seen were atf and blood orange, another thing i would do is 
top them good to stop the center cola from getting to big... The main cola is where i seen all the rot


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 30, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> I would run them and keep good air movment in your greenhouse.... Also not all the phenos are weak to it, just keep stuff
> labeled and if one gets hit dont run that one again. The ones i seen were atf and blood orange, another thing i would do is
> top them good to stop the center cola from getting to big... The main cola is where i seen all the rot


Figured as much w/ the blood orange. I rarely top a plant of the first girl bean of a high priority pack; just to get acquainted w/ it. A blueberry hill had to be topped, and has been supercropped several times because of unreal stretch, but the SSDD and BO remain untopped. Both are very bushy, but the BO already has a fat main cola at 39 days, about a third larger and denser than the SSDD. They sit in a jet stream of air [ slight exaggeration ] - too much time and anticipation invested to allow anything to screw 'em up.


----------



## ActionHanks (Mar 31, 2014)

Poppin 3 today, wish me luck. 
And in case you cats havent heard (which I doubt, you seem more informed than I) he who was named previously in this thread but shall not be mentioned is "legit". Placed on thurs morning here today, Idk how i feel about the packaging however... as soon as i opened my mailbox i assumed they'd all be crushed, which they were not. 

If they keep up this good behavior I'll definitely be back for nibiru, and i might even try my luck at hopping on a deadly g cross.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks Hanks! PM me packaging pics and proof of purchase please and thank you 

I actually placed a small TSSC test order. First time I used them in over a year. Got here in 10 days. Nothing too discreet or stealthy, but I wonder if that actually helps.


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 31, 2014)

RCM, i think the TSSC non-stealth is actually great and the way to go because it does help. had great success with TSSC in the past, will use them again.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 31, 2014)

I agree. I don't want a coffee mug or hoodie. You really don't notice something normal.


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 31, 2014)

brek said:


> Yes, and they should be sent directly to Brek as he grows in an area that needs a HUMIDIFIER in the grow room.
> 
> View attachment 3038299
> luckyc
> ...


mmm, mmmm, mmmmm, that's all i've got to say about those pics.


----------



## dominica (Mar 31, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> I would run them and keep good air movment in your greenhouse.... Also not all the phenos are weak to it, just keep stuff
> labeled and if one gets hit dont run that one again. The ones i seen were atf and blood orange, another thing i would do is
> top them good to stop the center cola from getting to big... The main cola is where i seen all the rot


sounds good..the atf sounds so deadly I have to at least attempt it


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm very impressed with the early frostiness on the Superstitious. Beautiful plants. Got my bloomed GT and BH cuttings to root!!! I'll prob kill them soon. Fingers crossed superstitious style.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 1, 2014)

I know it's only been a little while, but is anyone going to drop the Snow Queen freebies?

I am expecting some this week. (once it gets through ISC)
I have The Fuzz coming and five of those Snow Queen freebies.

I'm going to drop a few of the SQ when I get them.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 1, 2014)

Goddamn this site fucking up! 

3 Snow Queens and 3 Mountain Temples in cubes now!
I need to take some nice cure shots of my SSDD. My massive Goji should be coming down this week. She simply keeps packing on weight. Gotta say container size can make a huge difference. Since I'm going to sex the white lotus and ancient og, I'm going to flower this time around in smaller pots. Plus they are reaching sexual maturity and starting to side branch so I can get some clones. Fucking broke my damn bucket cloner, not happy about that. Also popped some gifted from a good soul, Grape Stomped f 1s, first time having to actually scuff beans! 

This site does need to get it shot together. Tired of malware and non proper mobile mode.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 1, 2014)

Basically going to sea of green for the first runs of white lotus, ancient OG and eventually lemon zinger as well as pagoda

Eta small pots are smaller yields but I simply need to get an idea of the strains first go round since I have a bean popping addiction.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Basically going to sea of green for the first runs of white lotus, ancient OG and eventually lemon zinger as well as pagoda
> 
> Eta small pots are smaller yields but I simply need to get an idea of the strains first go round since I have a bean popping addiction.


Same here. If I have a 10 - 11 pack, I'll flower the first couple of each early to get an idea about them. I learned quite a bit about Blood Orange and SSDD's desire for nitrogen early in 12/12, but they've been stellar in spite of a few days paling. So, with gained knowledge, I've decided to go 3 more SSDD and BO, along with 3 Ace of Spades for to move into the room when said Bodhis [including BBH] are ready to vacate. They're all @ 40 days, and looks like they'll go 10 weeks minimum. Oddly, the smell from the BO has no orange in it at all - more like a spicey gum drop. 

Ditto about the site problems.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 7, 2014)

My Bodhi order is in ISC LA.
Should be any day now.
I hope if it gets snagged, they still have the Snow Queen promo on re-ship.
I just wanted to post and see how it looks.


----------



## heelzballer (Apr 7, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Basically going to sea of green for the first runs of white lotus, ancient OG and eventually lemon zinger as well as pagoda
> 
> Eta small pots are smaller yields but I simply need to get an idea of the strains first go round since I have a bean popping addiction.


Have you run ancient OG before? If so, is flowering time really typically 70+ days?


----------



## kindnug (Apr 7, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Basically going to sea of green for the first runs of white lotus, ancient OG and eventually lemon zinger as well as pagoda
> 
> Eta small pots are smaller yields but I simply need to get an idea of the strains first go round since I have a bean popping addiction.


What size pots do you use for sog?


----------



## kindnug (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm glad I got Satsuma instead of Blood Orange.
I am hoping for a sweet citrus flavor.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 7, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I'm glad I got Satsuma instead of Blood Orange.
> I am hoping for a sweet citrus flavor.


I'm @ 6 1/2 wks 12/12 w/ Blood Orange and detect no citrus smell at all...an odd spice smell, actually. Am vegging a Sin City Tangerine Power, had a Kosher Tangie bean pop and die, and have 3 more Blood Orange popped. Making a big effort for some tasty orange, so...dig this: a back up bean that made it to harvest has the most reeking taste and smell of orange you can believe....even sent a bud to a friend of mine by post, and she calls it Tang, after the breakfast drink. Potency avg to a little above. So.....where did it come from.....an expensive 'name brand bean' ? Nope. It was one picked out of a group of 5 "White Widow" freebies....could be Dinafem, Royal Queen, or Se-edsman, I dunno. But if you'd have handed me a bud, and said it was BO, Satsuma etc, I'd have sure believed it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 8, 2014)

Amos, sounds like my quest for lemon. Still looking for one that comes close to the random bagseed from 2002. No idea what herb the seed came out of at all, it was from a little mixed jar. Pure lemon pledge. It was insane. I would LOVE to have something similar again. I've had lemony herb, but nothing like that...


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 8, 2014)

^ Believe it or not, the Lemon OG from DNA that hermied @ 5 weeks had exactly the Lemon Pledge smell and taste you describe, MH. That was my first thought when I lit it up for the first time - 'furniture polish'.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 8, 2014)

3/4 Golden Triangle smell like skunk funk @ 1-2 weeks flowering.
1 of the males is odorless + has ugly structure> so he got scrapped.

One of the males I'm keeping looks identical to the female in every way.
The other looks like a male version of TK.

I'll collect + save both of their pollen for my own testing.
I know I'm going to make TK bx, but the F2 may have to wait until I determine if this female is worthy.
I'm going to search through the other half the pack next + hopefully there will be more females.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 8, 2014)

i have a RQS freebie of WW going right now that has this orange smell thing going on too! i thought i was imagining this... i'm not after that, but it smells good to me-i was surprised it was there! 

...and totally unrelated aside: i just harvested my very first 71-day girl! wow, that was a long time!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 8, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> i have a RQS freebie of WW going right now that has this orange smell thing going on too! i thought i was imagining this... i'm not after that, but it smells good to me-i was surprised it was there!


I've highly suspected that it was the RQS. I'd tried the freebee Dinafem WWs a couple of times 3 yrs or so back and both times came out not much different than their Critical+: nothing at all citrussy about them.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 8, 2014)

Goji Og i think it is week 7to8. Threw a couple nanners. Smelling unbelievable vanilla like. I fucked up with nutes in the beginning of flower but seems to be good anyway


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice looking Hydro! Gogi is on my list!
I just cleared ISC with my Seedsman order.
Five Snow Queen promos and "The Fuzz".
I cant wait to see what the Appy does with the Chem91


----------



## brek (Apr 8, 2014)

Well hey there fellas. To Amos and whoever else was talking about the BO..... Mine should have come down days ago probably...but I'm so busy trimming other shit it's gone have to wait....Anyway, I have NEVER in my life smelled a strain that is orangier. Amos maybe yours leaned toward the appy. I can't wait to sample this lady... when I brush against her I smell like orange STINK for the rest of the day. RKU, head trip, cheech wizard x IK all should have come down last week also. Will keep ya posted. Have Snow queen curing I can post if I get around to it. PEEEEEEACE.


----------



## D619 (Apr 8, 2014)

^^^ good to see someone running multiple strains by Bodhi. I think my package from seedsman made it since my bro got a letter from the post office to come pick the package up. Golden Triangle, SSSD and Snow queen freebies. Keep bringing the fire Brek!!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 8, 2014)

That sucks about your BO Amos  has to be the pheno. 

I agree with Brek with the orange peel on your upper lip smell. Has me curious about Satsuma now.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 8, 2014)

my 2 cherry mountain females. last pic shows one of em hermed. ill run the clones in hope of shaking that trait. the other fem is going great at week 3 or 4...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 8, 2014)

2 cherry mountain males i took pollen from


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice! I love growing out male plants when you can control the environment.
I did it last summer and plan on doing it this summer.
I had four different strains of males going in the backyard last year.
I am looking for a nice male of The Fuzz this year.
I want to hit the SSDD with it and make "Fuzzy Daydream".


----------



## baddfish99 (Apr 8, 2014)

I decided to make F2s of sunshine daydream and created a few other crosses before the outdoor season picks up.

The attached photos are of my Chernobyl x Ace of Spades cross thst I just pollinated with ssdd 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## baddfish99 (Apr 8, 2014)

I pollinated the following plants with ssdd.

Tigers milk 2 females
Sunshine Daydream 2 females
super silver haze - MNS
Timewreck -tga
Bay 11 -gdp
Chernobyl x Ace of Spades - 
OG Ghost train haze -rare dankness


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## hiluxphantom (Apr 8, 2014)

you think its safe to get a pack of strange love off HN? or does anyone have another place where its in stock?


----------



## D619 (Apr 9, 2014)

hiluxphantom said:


> you think its safe to get a pack of strange love off HN? or does anyone have another place where its in stock?


 From my experience, yes.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 9, 2014)

Clusterfunk Remix is taking off, and this one seems to not be all 100 percent Deadly G structure... Oh no we have some staunch side branching starting. FAT Indy leaves but Satty structure starting. They are getting topped for sure. At the rate they are going taller now, they can get beastly tall. 

This is going to be so damn interesting. What I am hoping for is sat structure in veg but Indy stretch in flower. And seeing as I live in dreamland and ride unicorns to work, I am hoping for a super chemmy flavor with Indy drive and Satty creativity to the high... LOL... I am kinda describing what I would regard the holy grail of herb so I shouldn't set my expectations that high. But if anything had the potential to be that, this is the one...


----------



## brek (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice Mad.... Sounds like a winner to me.

My Deadly G x BB indicas may be the most beautiful plants I've had the pleasure to grow.

Approaching week 3 flower.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 9, 2014)

So finally the sites fixed but the reply is buggy on mobile. No I haven't ran Ancient OG before, I expect it to be like Goji, easily 10 weeks or 12. When I'm sexing and doing sea of green which I don't normally run. I simply grow decent sized plants and shove them in the tent in one gallons which basically means a low yield of an ounce a plant with obviously variance. So far flowing times for me have been Goji 11 weeks Sunshine daydream is a good 10 and a half to 11 weeks for perfection Superstitious is around 9 to 10 weeks and blueberry hill is a good ten week strain.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 9, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> Nice! I love growing out male plants when you can control the environment.
> I did it last summer and plan on doing it this summer.
> I had four different strains of males going in the backyard last year.
> I am looking for a nice male of The Fuzz this year.
> I want to hit the SSDD with it and make "Fuzzy Daydream".





baddfish99 said:


> I decided to make F2s of sunshine daydream and created a few other crosses before the outdoor season picks up.
> 
> The attached photos are of my Chernobyl x Ace of Spades cross thst I just pollinated with ssdd


I'm just dropping a thought I had after reading these two posts...and it's a rather stoned Goji #1 thought. I have some jars of very lime chernobyl in the cupboard, and just popped some Ace of Spades hoping for a tasty and potent black cherry. Assuming I got it, why would I want to cross the two plants, rather than having two rows of jars holding good and distinct buds?

My SSDD is close. If I like it as much as I hope to - based on stellar testimonies - what do you hope a cross will get you that's better than both separately? As I said...it's a stoned question. I *do* appreciate that a lot of folks have a deeper interest in growing/breeding than folks like me who are only looking for satisfying smokes. If I crossed whatever I decided were my two favorite strains, I'm certain I'd not smoke the result exclusively even if it were great...ya know? Anyway......I do feel this totem pole pheno Goji much deeper than the stouter, berry leaning pheno - both with 4 weeks in jars have gotten much better.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 9, 2014)

I plan on going to find f 2 the SSDD. To be honest with its pedigree if i were to out cross it i would choose one of the parental lines if possible. Probably old time moonshine as Mosca has it. Really i want to lock down the dense nub nugs with the blueberry muffin smell and awesome pain relief effect which was present in all three female phenos i had. Plus it looks like the structure i like comes from the bubba kush and old time moonshine. The appy male dom structure seems to remind me of Chem. While i love chem, I'd actually take my cut over some of the chems I've had. Eta I'd like to lower the flowering time on her but that takes a back seat to the three areas of criteria i laid out above


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 9, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> So finally the sites fixed but the reply is buggy on mobile. No I haven't ran Ancient OG before, I expect it to be like Goji, easily 10 weeks or 12. When I'm sexing and doing sea of green which I don't normally run. I simply grow decent sized plants and shove them in the tent in one gallons which basically means a low yield of an ounce a plant with obviously variance. So far flowing times for me have been Goji 11 weeks Sunshine daydream is a good 10 and a half to 11 weeks for perfection Superstitious is around 9 to 10 weeks and blueberry hill is a good ten week strain.


Did you ever do a critique of Blueberry Hill? 48 days on mine here. Stopped stretching about a week ago and has really started fattening up.


----------



## D619 (Apr 9, 2014)

Looking to exchange a pack of blackberry lotus.. PM me if anyone is interested.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 9, 2014)

I think I may have described it a tad back but she is a great day time smoke. The two girls I had were almost identical and large yielding for bodhi strains. Blueberry smell from flower to cure with a black pepper like finish. Not an overwhelming high nor knock out stone. Simply a great day smoke. She really begins to fatten up and both were ten weekers. I did run into some calcium problems with her the last go round but I've amended my medium to avoid that problem in the future. She doesn't mind being topped producing multiple branches in fact I'd recommend it. Not nut sensitive and I found her to be a medium to heavy feeder. She is certainly staying in my stable due to her production, having a real blueberry smell, and just a solid day smoke.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 9, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm just dropping a thought I had after reading these two posts...and it's a rather stoned Goji #1 thought. I have some jars of very lime chernobyl in the cupboard, and just popped some Ace of Spades hoping for a tasty and potent black cherry. Assuming I got it, why would I want to cross the two plants, rather than having two rows of jars holding good and distinct buds?
> 
> My SSDD is close. If I like it as much as I hope to - based on stellar testimonies - what do you hope a cross will get you that's better than both separately? As I said...it's a stoned question. I *do* appreciate that a lot of folks have a deeper interest in growing/breeding than folks like me who are only looking for satisfying smokes. If I crossed whatever I decided were my two favorite strains, I'm certain I'd not smoke the result exclusively even if it were great...ya know? Anyway......I do feel this totem pole pheno Goji much deeper than the stouter, berry leaning pheno - both with 4 weeks in jars have gotten much better.


I am mostly doing it because I love all the things with Chem in them and the SSDD has a bit.
So does The Fuzz. (a whole lot more) One of my SSDD phenos leaned heavy toward the chem diesel taste. I am going to brush that one with the Fuzz pollen hoping to isolate more of the Chem traits.
Plus I seem to be on the customs list. I only get about 1/2 the orders through customs.
I think the Colorado address has something to do with it.
I am stocking up for the future.
I am just finally growing some F2s I made of 91 Krypt last year. I had to get into them recently when my seed-stock diminished.
I am also doing it because I didn't grow out any males of SSDD last year and I want some more beans of anything similar.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks TY, and RMN, and I definitely understand if getting orders is tough. My packages always go through NY, and two separate orders were sitting in my mailbox today: 5 ATF from TSSC, and one Caramelo [delicious se-eds] that I got from 'tude Pick n Mix because the UFO was cheese candy [delicious se-eds]. Have another one bean order from 'tude right behind it: a Soma Somango, because the one almost ready to come down looks like a black sparkly diamond patch, and to get a 2nd cheese candy UFO. [ I'm very fond of cheese strains, lol ]. On small orders, I never get insurance. The packages just don't look suspicious in any way w/o 'stealth' items.


----------



## brek (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey there sea otters!

So my wife was pouring generic tomato sauce into a pan and adding her own shit. It was awesome and I thought amos would be proud.

FUCKKKK.....It's been almost 3 weeks of trimming and I still have one tent left

I'm gonna lose it. SO many smaller nugs are getting tossed in the hash bin it's silly. Just because I'm too overwhelmed. I was just in the grocery store and 2 teenage stoner looking dudes walked past me. I heard them giggling and saying, "he STINKS like dank!" and keep glancing back at me.

If it wasn't for scissor hash and beer I would never make it through this. If I can get through trimming tonight the RKU's, head trips, cheech wizard x IK's come down tomorrow.

Also, brother Amos.... I'm super intrigued with DWC.. I have all the equipment from past grows/other projects to make it work....Only need clay pellets... Gonna do 1 DWC 5 gallon amongst my other girls and see how I like it. Any tips you've learned along the way other than the obvious stuff?


----------



## D619 (Apr 9, 2014)

Brek, there's a guy on YouTube " hygrohybrid " with some pretty nice DWC grows.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow mega bodhi drop at HN lots of new stuff, to bad it dropped at hn


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 9, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks TY, and RMN, and I definitely understand if getting orders is tough. My packages always go through NY, and two separate orders were sitting in my mailbox today: 5 ATF from TSSC, and one Caramelo [delicious se-eds] that I got from 'tude Pick n Mix because the UFO was cheese candy [delicious se-eds]. Have another one bean order from 'tude right behind it: a Soma Somango, because the one almost ready to come down looks like a black sparkly diamond patch, and to get a 2nd cheese candy UFO. [ I'm very fond of cheese strains, lol ]. On small orders, I never get insurance. The packages just don't look suspicious in any way w/o 'stealth' items.


I have been eyeballing TSSC for a few weeks now. I am going to pull the trigger I think.
They have singles of G-13 HashPlant and a few others that would cost a couple hundred otherwise. They also still have many Bodhi strains in stock including ATF. I might order a couple G-13 HP and a couple ATF.
I am running Angel's Breath and if you buy the beans, it costs a bit to sort out males, phenos etc..
Sometimes running your own F2s can save you the expense of searching through packs of gear as well. (Just another perspective on why some people like breeding and propagating)


----------



## brek (Apr 9, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Wow mega bodhi drop at HN lots of new stuff, to bad it dropped at hn


Jesus holy mother of goat fuckery! There are 2 strains I've wanted forever and TONS of new ones I've got a boner for. Pink Lotus? GTFO.

OK. So let's look at the facts. Shit got extremely weird at HN and has yet to be explained (in any way that even remotely satisfies me)..... HOWEVER:

1. Obviously not only did Bodhi restock him, but restocked him with INSANE goodness before anyone else. Leads me to believe Bodhi still trusts him (and that speaks volumes to me).

2. I know they haven't been well known members or cats that frequent this thread, but I've seen 3-4 different people now say they still got their order.

Now this is what got me in trouble with TSD...But I just don't know if I can resist. Tigers doing alright presently and I think I can afford a gamble. May break down and take one for the team.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 9, 2014)

Listen im not saying to order but i did read if HN got sketchy
You could go strait to B to resolve it.


Im passing on this drop as most of it is just crosses of already released stuff.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 9, 2014)

brek said:


> Jesus holy mother of goat fuckery! There are 2 strains I've wanted forever and TONS of new ones I've got a boner for. Pink Lotus? GTFO.
> 
> OK. So let's look at the facts. Shit got extremely weird at HN and has yet to be explained (in any way that even remotely satisfies me)..... HOWEVER:
> 
> ...


You should do it Brek!


----------



## brek (Apr 9, 2014)

I have to. That Blue Tara shall be mine. (hopefully).


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 9, 2014)

Im reading its a missprint and not blue tara its bubbashine
X snow lotus


You can look it up on the bodhi thread on icmag


----------



## brek (Apr 9, 2014)

Consarnit!

Thanks Hell.... Appreciate that.


----------



## D619 (Apr 9, 2014)

HN is good to go guys. I placed 2 orders and received them both. But I will be placing an Oder tomorrow again. And will report back again. Lemon Penetration .. Want that.


----------



## D619 (Apr 9, 2014)

The bag of bodhi gear HN received is labeled Blue Tara, bubbashine x Appy. Gage green forum. HN thread. Cheers!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 9, 2014)

I bought a lemon penetration and dragon fruit to get the freebie pack.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 9, 2014)

brek said:


> Hey there sea otters!
> 
> So my wife was pouring generic tomato sauce into a pan and adding her own shit. It was awesome and I thought amos would be proud.
> 
> Also, brother Amos.... I'm super intrigued with DWC.. I have all the equipment from past grows/other projects to make it work....Only need clay pellets... Gonna do 1 DWC 5 gallon amongst my other girls and see how I like it. Any tips you've learned along the way other than the obvious stuff?


Man, a hot plate of pasta and cheap sauce would be killer right now. As to DWC, I think Clankie would be the go-to guy on RIU that I've seen. I will say that running one bucket is easier if you're running a clone of something you're familiar with rather than a strain that's new to you. For me, it's a very good thing when new beans can adapt to me. 

The best advice is below. My results became consistently better after studying this cat's videos.





D619 said:


> Brek, there's a guy on YouTube " hygrohybrid " with some pretty nice DWC grows.


----------



## brek (Apr 9, 2014)

D619 said:


> HN is good to go guys. I placed 2 orders and received them both. But I will be placing an Oder tomorrow again. And will report back again. Lemon Penetration .. Want that.


Well here ya go. I can vouch that D619 is legit as many of you probably can too. Thanks for the info brotha. I'm getting elfinstone and pink lotus most likely. Possibly Lemon penetration-puss as well.

Thanks Amos and D will check this guys vids. Stone out with yer bone out.


----------



## D619 (Apr 10, 2014)

D619 said:


> The bag of bodhi gear HN received is labeled Blue Tara, bubbashine x Appy. Gage green forum. HN thread. Cheers!


"theres a typo on the blue tara packs, i updated my mac to mavericks and now my label software and bit coin wallet won't work, gotta love computers, so i used my wives and somehow the genetic breakdown is for sunshine daydream, but they are blue tara. "
Bodhi


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 10, 2014)

Since I have an affinity for SSDD, I just may have to order the Blue Tara.... goddamn bean addiction! Anyone know what tree of life is?


----------



## HazeHeaven (Apr 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Since I have an affinity for SSDD, I just may have to order the Blue Tara.... goddamn bean addiction! Anyone know what tree of life is?


IF I'm not mistaken, I believe it's Jack Herer x Temple.


----------



## brek (Apr 10, 2014)

SO IT IS BLUE TARA?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 10, 2014)

I got no clue


----------



## D619 (Apr 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Since I have an affinity for SSDD, I just may have to order the Blue Tara.... goddamn bean addiction! Anyone know what tree of life is?


Seriously!

Jack herer x temple


----------



## D619 (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes it's blue tara, according to Bodhi.


----------



## D619 (Apr 10, 2014)

Really wish I knew more about bodhi old school cut that made Pink Panther and the Skywalker Cut used to make sky lotus. Lemon diesel x snow lotus was named by green Dot and had nothing but praise.


----------



## D619 (Apr 10, 2014)

Lol, went to order lemon penetration and it's not on the menu anymore.. Damn , hope there's a re-stock


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 10, 2014)

Just got my first Seedsman order.
I never used them before.
It was pretty quick and I had to sign for it.
They left a slip a couple days ago, but I just got down to the post office and got it.
I'm hoping for some chem funk!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2014)

Shit... SOOOOO glad I went and bought that right away.


----------



## CannaCole (Apr 10, 2014)

What is this site you speak of?


----------



## Know One (Apr 10, 2014)

Picked up and started 3 Bodhi Super Snow Lotus along with 3 TGA Subcool Jesus OG.
All 6 popped.
I have topped one according to Uncle Ben's topping technique.
Can't wait for all to grow out.
These images were from today. I will try my best to keep them up to date.
Untopped Bodhi, Super Snow Lotus 3 weeks old.





Topped Bodhi Super Snow Lotus 3 weeks old


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 11, 2014)

brek said:


> Hey there sea otters!
> 
> So my wife was pouring generic tomato sauce into a pan and adding her own shit. It was awesome and I thought amos would be proud.
> 
> ...


LOL... The way I cope is as follows: Trim the prime first, it is most of the weight. Then wait a week, the popcorn doesn't look so small after a week's wait, and start again. 

For resinous hands and arms, normal canola or sunflower oil. Rub into the skin, it loosens all the resin and takes terpenes with it too. Rinse with normal warm water and soap. NO smell I promise. No sticky icky residue. 

Just ordered a new NFT rig. Just missed hydro a tad too much. Also all the other bits to run a new rig hehehehehe... I LOVE soil, but it does get boring.


----------



## brek (Apr 11, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> LOL... The way I cope is as follows: Trim the prime first, it is most of the weight. Then wait a week, the popcorn doesn't look so small after a week's wait, and start again.
> 
> For resinous hands and arms, normal canola or sunflower oil. Rub into the skin, it loosens all the resin and takes terpenes with it too. Rinse with normal warm water and soap. NO smell I promise. No sticky icky residue.
> 
> Just ordered a new NFT rig. Just missed hydro a tad too much. Also all the other bits to run a new rig hehehehehe... I LOVE soil, but it does get boring.


HA! Nice brother Mad. Yeah I do the prime first and try to come back to the smaller ones. Problem this time is too much prime (hey that rhymes) (so does that!)..... I JUST yesterday finished the last of the prime and STILL have a tent with the BO, head trips etc in it. I'm embarassed to say this......But today is day 90 of flower. Coming down today. My buddy came into town ready to work so we will knock the rest out (maybe)...... So far I have a 30 gallon plastic tote that is OVERFLOWING with popcorn.... Just got some bubble bags from a buddy though and I'm going for the gold!

Fuck?! Blue Tara or not?! The rest are indeed crosses of existing bodhis as Hellraizer pointed out. Can't find ANY pink panther info. For Lemon tastes i still have Lemon Zinger in line to pop......Like 30 packs back. Lol. It's a rough life.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 11, 2014)

Lots of drops at Ceedsman  goin fast fellas.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 12, 2014)

There are worse problems to have than too much bud hehehehe...


----------



## brek (Apr 12, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> There are worse problems to have than too much bud hehehehe...


Indeed brother Mad...... A good time for cannabis 

PS.......If any of you live in Northern CA (or are down for a drive or fly you UK Mufkees. Ha!) check the outdoor thread for the Spring grill and chill at the Lake. Many of us medical patients are bringing very nice cuts to share/trade.... And apparently many of us have filipina wives who may be bringing the good good in terms of food.  Would love to see any of you guys there.

Oh....pps- Do NOT need the Blue Tara. For some reason I thought it was Bubbashine and some other cross(es). It's really just Bubba shine x snow lotus.. Got my ssdd keepers and am not the biggest snow lotus fan. The HN/ ceedsman drop is nice but I think I'm ready to wait for some more non appy/SL hybrids.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd simply love to see the difference between SSDD and Blue Tara. I can't imagine it not being just as good at finding girls I'm looking for. I'd wish he'd had beans of straight bubbashine but I doubt that's in the cards


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'd simply love to see the difference between SSDD and Blue Tara. I can't imagine it not being just as good at finding girls I'm looking for. I'd wish he'd had beans of straight bubbashine but I doubt that's in the cards


agreed. i'd love to get some straight bubbashine, it sounds awesome.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 13, 2014)

I've seen what I think is the more Tres dawg phenos in SSDD and I know the structure I like is what looks like blue moon shine, perhaps mixed with bubba kush due to her density


----------



## calicat (Apr 13, 2014)

brek said:


> HA! Nice brother Mad. Yeah I do the prime first and try to come back to the smaller ones. Problem this time is too much prime (hey that rhymes) (so does that!)..... I JUST yesterday finished the last of the prime and STILL have a tent with the BO, head trips etc in it. I'm embarassed to say this......But today is day 90 of flower. Coming down today. My buddy came into town ready to work so we will knock the rest out (maybe)...... So far I have a 30 gallon plastic tote that is OVERFLOWING with popcorn.... Just got some bubble bags from a buddy though and I'm going for the gold!
> 
> Fuck?! Blue Tara or not?! The rest are indeed crosses of existing bodhis as Hellraizer pointed out. Can't find ANY pink panther info. For Lemon tastes i still have Lemon Zinger in line to pop......Like 30 packs back. Lol. It's a rough life.


This is all I know about Pink Panther. It is a huge polyhybrid of a new generation skunk probably related to green crack, some haze version, and a indica related to Hindu Kush ( I think its called TNT Kush). It is a sativa dominant strain but not a racey type almost euphoric. It has a strong sweet taste almost like ripe cantaloupes and it is really smooth. I have seen two versions of it one where the leaves turn purple but most I have seen are reddish in color. The flower hairs are predominately orange. Hits pretty hard thc wise and there is a good amount of cbd in it for a sativa dominant strain. Yields above average. Hmm if I can think of anything else I'll let you know. I'll talk to the cat that I went to concerning the ATF because he is the same person that ran the two versions of Pink Panther. Btw dig the new layout easy on my astigmatism.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 13, 2014)

I was searching everywhere for Pink Panther lineage...finally Bodhi himself cleared it up. Unfortunately he doesn't specify genetics:

pink panther is an old tightly held norcal purple line, more red than purple, a truly beautiful plant, there was a thread here a while back on its origins but i can't find it now. its true eva seeds just came out with a line called pink panther, so theres a little confusion on what it is...


----------



## texin (Apr 13, 2014)

I just popped 3 pink lotus, 3 blockhead, & 3 blue lotus


----------



## Maya36459 (Apr 13, 2014)

Just picked up Blood Orange, Roadkill Unicorn and got a pack of Appalachian Hashplant for free. Hoping to pop them next week.

I heart the Sunshine Daydream we got.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 13, 2014)

Where did you get the rku?


----------



## Maya36459 (Apr 13, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Where did you get the rku?


Got it from Great Lakes Genetics. They got a website somewhere.....


----------



## Know One (Apr 13, 2014)

As Promised. Bodhi-Super SnowLotus in progress. Hydro Recycle
Flora 1Part A-B


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 14, 2014)

To everybody knocking the Deadly G crosses for slow vegging... Try vegging them a bit longer. HOLY BALLS. Once they go for it they are unstoppable. After week 4 it is getting insane. Better find the boys soon. WAY under-estimated them. I now finally understand my Indica plants. They just need more time to build momentum. VERY impressed, so neat and tidy and just perfect...


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 14, 2014)

Ok so this may have been asked before buy I'm not going through this beast of a thread. I have a goji og seeds and I'm debating on whether too cross it or just grow it out.

My question is,how much like California ogs is this strain if anyone knows?

I know it's a totally different genetic line but how similar is it that he named it the same?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Clankie (Apr 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> To everybody knocking the Deadly G crosses for slow vegging... Try vegging them a bit longer. HOLY BALLS. Once they go for it they are unstoppable. After week 4 it is getting insane. Better find the boys soon. WAY under-estimated them. I now finally understand my Indica plants. They just need more time to build momentum. VERY impressed, so neat and tidy and just perfect...


yield with pure/almost pure indicas has always seemed particularly dependent on root ball size to me, and they do nor really take off without a large and healthy root structure. there's a reason many breededs recommend vegging their indica strains out for an extended period of time to get optimal results in terms of yield and potency. these are also plants that, due to their geographic origins, are used to having a long veg period, from spring to early fall, and a shorter possible flowering window, as compared to their more equatorial cousins.

and about the goji, the nepali og used is an old and elite cali og cut, similar to the tahoe. there are some serious og phenos in the goji, with tight pinesol buds with notes of either lemon or red berry, but they are not the most common phenos. still, everyone i know who has run a full pack has found at least one og pheno. mine is an absolutely nose burning cherry-berry-pinesol-glue kind of smell and headspinning potency.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 14, 2014)

Clankie said:


> yield with pure/almost pure indicas has always seemed particularly dependent on root ball size to me, and they do nor really take off without a large and healthy root structure. there's a reason many breededs recommend vegging their indica strains out for an extended period of time to get optimal results in terms of yield and potency. these are also plants that, due to their geographic origins, are used to having a long veg period, from spring to early fall, and a shorter possible flowering window, as compared to their more equatorial cousins.
> 
> and about the goji, the nepali og used is an old and elite cali og cut, similar to the tahoe. there are some serious og phenos in the goji, with tight pinesol buds with notes of either lemon or red berry, but they are not the most common phenos. still, everyone i know who has run a full pack has found at least one og pheno. mine is an absolutely nose burning cherry-berry-pinesol-glue kind of smell and headspinning potency.


Thanks I think I'll probably cross it with my chemfire and fire og then lol force a little more og in there. It's also a middle eastern land race in there right? I thought it was found and grew a lot like og but was unrelated.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Clankie (Apr 14, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Thanks I think I'll probably cross it with my chemfire and fire og then lol force a little more og in there. It's also a middle eastern land race in there right? I thought it was found and grew a lot like og but was unrelated.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


i think you're thinking of ancient og, which has a 72 iranian as the mother and produces lemony og buds.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 14, 2014)

Clankie said:


> i think you're thinking of ancient og, which has a 72 iranian as the mother and produces lemony og buds.


No idea I remember reading something about goji og not being related to standard cali ogs on Bodhi's site I may be wrong though. I was just curious about people that have experience with the strains opinion.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 14, 2014)

Genetics nepali og x snow lotus. Anyone know about those?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 14, 2014)

Clankie said:


> yield with pure/almost pure indicas has always seemed particularly dependent on root ball size to me, and they do nor really take off without a large and healthy root structure. there's a reason many breededs recommend vegging their indica strains out for an extended period of time to get optimal results in terms of yield and potency. these are also plants that, due to their geographic origins, are used to having a long veg period, from spring to early fall, and a shorter possible flowering window, as compared to their more equatorial cousins.


I am just happy I am finally happy with my Indica ladies. Calicat told me I would be convinced by them Bodhi style, and he was dead right. 

The Clusterfunk RMX (Or ChemmyG as I call them hehehehe... come on, Chem x Deadly G) are insanely beautiful plants. I love them to bits already. I apologize for the yellow light I am running an HPS in the one hood while I wait for my new globes to rock up. Gods bless the post office...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 14, 2014)

Almost time


----------



## brek (Apr 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am just happy I am finally happy with my Indica ladies. Calicat told me I would be convinced by them Bodhi style, and he was dead right.
> 
> The Clusterfunk RMX (Or ChemmyG as I call them hehehehe... come on, Chem x Deadly G) are insanely beautiful plants. I love them to bits already. I apologize for the yellow light I am running an HPS in the one hood while I wait for my new globes to rock up. Gods bless the post office...


Looking good!

I couldn't agree more. The Deadly G x BB I'm testing (I'm calling them Glueberry) may be the most beautiful strain I've worked with. My buddy came up to visit and remarked, "Those look like the fake plants from "weeds" or a cheech and chong movie!"

I agree. The most Deadly G leaner (I'm guessing as it grew a single stalk TRUNK and stopped gaining height in veg. Just kept getting THICKER. After 3 months of veg and 3.5 weeks in flower she maxed out at about 18")
ZERO stretch in flower. Anyway, the leaves look like shiny plastic fake houseplant leaves. Gnarly. On the other hand the Kudra crosses are almost at my chin after mutliple LST, bondage supercropping sessions. They are literally TREES.

Smelled one of the more hybrid looking Glueberrys and it smells like blueberry sherbert ice cream. Incredible.

Well chicken-roosters I'm off to make ice hash from nugs of white lotus, ssdd, lucky C etc......

May be too stoned to check in for awhile. Ha.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 14, 2014)

Do you like White Lotus or Lucky Charms more?
Are their flavors/potency similar?

For me Golden Triangle has been all bushes, even the males.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 14, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Do you like White Lotus or Lucky Charms more?
> Are their flavors/potency similar?
> 
> For me Golden Triangle has been all bushes, even the males.


I don't think you can go wrong with any B pick 

All of Brek's blueberry and chicken talk has me heading off to KFC and a smoothie


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 15, 2014)

brek said:


> Indeed brother Mad...... A good time for cannabis
> 
> PS.......If any of you live in Northern CA (or are down for a drive or fly you UK Mufkees. Ha!) check the outdoor thread for the Spring grill and chill at the Lake.* Many of us medical patients are bringing very nice cuts to share/trade.*... And apparently many of us have filipina wives who may be bringing the good good in terms of food.  Would love to see any of you guys there.
> 
> Oh....pps- Do NOT need the Blue Tara. For some reason I thought it was Bubbashine and some other cross(es). It's really just Bubba shine x snow lotus.. Got my ssdd keepers and am not the biggest snow lotus fan. The HN/ ceedsman drop is nice but I think I'm ready to wait for some more non appy/SL hybrids.


Must be nice! Wish it was more like that around here


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey, Clankie......I have a question for you, and/or anyone with superfine DWC skills.

My Bodhi closet [BO, SSDD, BBH] looks to be very close to flush time @ day 54, the SSDD and BBH in the lead and catching me somewhat by surprise. My one size fits all finish is always an 8-10 day flush of straight water, which always makes for a good grey/white ash on a smooth burning joint.

But I wanna testify, amigos, these plants look terrific. No orange smell off the BO, but all three plants are sticky, sparkly, and robust. Any flushing/finishing tips, amigos ?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 15, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Hey, Clankie......I have a question for you, and/or anyone with superfine DWC skills.
> 
> My Bodhi closet [BO, SSDD, BBH] looks to be very close to flush time @ day 54, the SSDD and BBH in the lead and catching me somewhat by surprise. My one size fits all finish is always an 8-10 day flush of straight water, which always makes for a good grey/white ash on a smooth burning joint.
> 
> But I wanna testify, amigos, these plants look terrific. No orange smell off the BO, but all three plants are sticky, sparkly, and robust. Any flushing/finishing tips, amigos ?



I went 1/2 strength nutes for one week then water for another
Week with a total of 2week flush and the last 2 days in total
Darkness. Got a real good fade and taste was super clean
And that orange might pop out during ripening


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 16, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> I went 1/2 strength nutes for one week then water for another
> Week with a total of 2week flush and the last 2 days in total
> Darkness. Got a real good fade and taste was super clean
> And that orange might pop out during ripening


I hope so, and thanks. I didn't know you ran DWC; looks like we're of like minds about the finish. Do you find those final 2 days in darkness are a difference maker? I couldn't do it in the bloom closet w/ a couple of haze girls in there, and convincing the g/f to let me borrow 'more' space in the crib....I can hear it now..."is this gonna be a regular thing?" 

btw - am having my first sample this AM of the most recent cheese dom [FoS]. Man...I love a good cheese...and it's right on time since I've been out of my last favorite morning smoke - c-99 - for about a week. Which leads me to this question: when Bodhi?


----------



## Tranquileyes (Apr 16, 2014)

I just received packs of lucky charms, goji og, and two 5 packs of the snow queen freebies. Fucking laws make it difficult to grow these packs out..... doesnt help i got impatient and popped 5 AOS and a querkle from last weeks order.. 

Any suggestions on which bodhi to start with? I've never grown out any bodhi strains before so im pretty stoked.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Apr 16, 2014)

I have one additional question. I dont consider myself a noob grower, but then again, who does... But ive never had to pheno hunt before. I've never purchased beans prior to this, as I always convinced myself to learn first and get my methods dialed in, and put all cash towards the setup before introducting new genetics. For that im thankful because ive lost a crop or two starting out, as im sure many can relate to, and at nearly 100/pack i would have been fucking pissed if those lost were new genetics. And i must admit I lucked out finding 3 bag seeds, all female, which appear to be an afghan, a sativa dominant, and an OG.. I couldnt have asked for a better learning experience. 

anyways im rambling..

My question is, i like to top early in veg and train with bamboo sticks to get the most out of my 1k. When pheno hunting would it be best to let everything go au naturale, or grow in accordance to how theyll be ran in the future? My current thinking is to let them go untopped, with less training, just enough to open up the centers.

And obviously anyone with experience in growing lucky charms, snow queen, goji og, or AOS; please advise how you feel is the best way to let those grow out.

Thanks
-Tranq


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 16, 2014)

I ran 3 Gojis as my first Bodhi, and got 2 fems, 2 distinct and different phenos. Cloned and put in 12/12 @ 3 wks to determine gender. Perhaps it was the cold winter, but I barely got 3 out of a dozen clones to root, and those finished a week sooner than the mom @ 9 weeks. I've had them jarred about 4-5 weeks, and they're both good, but neither blow me away. I'd go w/ either of the other two for that reason. Like you, I have a couple of Ace of Spades that've just made enough roots to go into their first DWC buckets. "High" hopes - good luck to you.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 16, 2014)

Not to derail the thread, but you'll get a much better end product (higher yield, more aroma and strength) if you don't flush and instead actually cure for a couple months to get the chlorophyll out. This assumes you did not overfeed of course.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info Amos.

It seems mixed reviews on the goji's are consistent, those posting positive reviews seem to prefer it for the heavy yeilding pheno. I've seen bodhi post somewhere that the goji f2's produce some interesting phenos, so perhaps ill save those beans until next winter when i've got less going on, and breed a few for shits and gigs.. and grow those out when ive got even less going on.... 

All 5 of my AOS sprouted yesterday, and will be grown in my amended soil mix, so i'm interested in seeing how yours turn out in DWC. 

Good Luck to you as well.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> I have one additional question. I dont consider myself a noob grower, but then again, who does... But ive never had to pheno hunt before. I've never purchased beans prior to this, as I always convinced myself to learn first and get my methods dialed in, and put all cash towards the setup before introducting new genetics. For that im thankful because ive lost a crop or two starting out, as im sure many can relate to, and at nearly 100/pack i would have been fucking pissed if those lost were new genetics. And i must admit I lucked out finding 3 bag seeds, all female, which appear to be an afghan, a sativa dominant, and an OG.. I couldnt have asked for a better learning experience.
> 
> anyways im rambling..
> 
> ...


I like to let the plant grow out untopped or untrained (if possible) the first time I run it from seed. Just a personal preferance of mine.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 16, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I hope so, and thanks. I didn't know you ran DWC; looks like we're of like minds about the finish. Do you find those final 2 days in darkness are a difference maker? I couldn't do it in the bloom closet w/ a couple of haze girls in there, and convincing the g/f to let me borrow 'more' space in the crib....I can hear it now..."is this gonna be a regular thing?"
> 
> btw - am having my first sample this AM of the most recent cheese dom [FoS]. Man...I love a good cheese...and it's right on time since I've been out of my last favorite morning smoke - c-99 - for about a week. Which leads me to this question: when Bodhi?



Not dwc just coco dtw but there shouldnt be much difference
In flushing


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 16, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Not to derail the thread, but you'll get a much better end product (higher yield, more aroma and strength) if you don't flush and instead actually cure for a couple months to get the chlorophyll out. This assumes you did not overfeed of course.



Yes i understand this concept but would only do it with my personal stash


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 16, 2014)

I just chopped 2 lucky charms phenos, not much stretch on either one, probably about doubled. I topped for 4 main nodes. 1 has straight triched out totem pole nugs, the other is big chunky frosty nuggets. I've only smoked the totem pole pheno so far, other one is drying. Def pretty potent but can't say yet whether I'll keep her or not. I'll put some pics up later if I can


----------



## Tranquileyes (Apr 16, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> I just chopped 2 lucky charms phenos, not much stretch on either one, probably about doubled. I topped for 4 main nodes. 1 has straight triched out totem pole nugs, the other is big chunky frosty nuggets. I've only smoked the totem pole pheno so far, other one is drying. Def pretty potent but can't say yet whether I'll keep her or not. I'll put some pics up later if I can


That'd be awesome. I'm eager to pop these beans, the white x appy seemed too appealing to pass up based on each strains individual reviews. It appeared they were the parents of some popular bodhi strains, so i figured these beans would be a good entry point to see what bodhi gear is all about. Would you say LC lived up to the hype? Maybe a stupid question if youre debating whether or not to keep her around, but i also dont know what youve got going on in your stable.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 16, 2014)

Well they are both frosty as shit so they lived up to that hype for sure, the one I've been smoking on has only been curing for a week so I dk if I can give a fair assessment yet. I also really am stoked to try my other pheno to see the differences. She should be dry in a few more days so ill come back here and update


----------



## Tranquileyes (Apr 16, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Well they are both frosty as shit so they lived up to that hype for sure, the one I've been smoking on has only been curing for a week so I dk if I can give a fair assessment yet. I also really am stoked to try my other pheno to see the differences. She should be dry in a few more days so ill come back here and update


Good shit man! Try not to smoke it all up before the cure lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 16, 2014)

Goji will benefit from being mainlined or topped a few times. She tends to grow REEEALLY tall with minimal side branching otherwise.


----------



## kgp (Apr 16, 2014)

What is the cross of temple of larry? Obviously larry but crossed with appy?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2014)

kgp said:


> What is the cross of temple of larry? Obviously larry but crossed with appy?



Temple


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2014)

cherry mountain at 33 daze.


----------



## nattybongo (Apr 16, 2014)

Does anyone know when the Deadly G crosses drop, please? I don't come online much these days and i'm wanting the Clusterfunk remix.


----------



## kgp (Apr 16, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Temple


That was pretty obvious. Lol thanks

Any info you give me on temple?


----------



## kgp (Apr 16, 2014)

I think I got it. Ssh x Williams wonder?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2014)

I honestly don't know kgp. Just saw that he was using Temple in some crosses recently...


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 16, 2014)

Lucky Charms Totem Pole Pheno:






Lucky Charms Pheno #2:


----------



## THRE4T2S0CIETY (Apr 16, 2014)

anyone running satsuma? i ordered a pack of these and got the free 5 pack of snow queen.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Apr 16, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Lucky Charms Totem Pole Pheno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit that totem pole pheno is wild! and the other one is straight sugar.. damn 

Which one was the yeilder?


----------



## beastbub (Apr 16, 2014)

does anyone know why all his seeds are regulars?
I really wanted to try out some of the strains after seeing tons of possitive reviews but somehow bodhi doesnt have any fem seeds :/
I usually only grow 2 plants max sometimes just 1, so if I grow 1 plant and wait for so long to find out its with balls i ll be pretty upset ...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 16, 2014)

beastbub said:


> does anyone know why all his seeds are regulars?
> I really wanted to try out some of the strains after seeing tons of possitive reviews but somehow bodhi doesnt have any fem seeds :/
> I usually only grow 2 plants max sometimes just 1, so if I grow 1 plant and wait for so long to find out its with balls i ll be pretty upset ...


Regs only buddy


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2014)

do yourself the fav and grow more than 1 seed....


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes! Go on a pheno hunt. You will learn so much about these plants in one season!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 16, 2014)

Did anyone else get an email fron HN to confirm the shipping? Ordered sucessfully on sunday and still haven't received.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 16, 2014)

beastbub said:


> does anyone know why all his seeds are regulars?
> I really wanted to try out some of the strains after seeing tons of possitive reviews but somehow bodhi doesnt have any fem seeds :/
> I usually only grow 2 plants max sometimes just 1, so if I grow 1 plant and wait for so long to find out its with balls i ll be pretty upset ...


where there is a will, there is a way. Sexing plants isn't hard, or space consuming. Many of us make the most out of any space. If Bodhi went fem, I'd be disappointed.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 16, 2014)

beastbub said:


> does anyone know why all his seeds are regulars?
> I really wanted to try out some of the strains after seeing tons of possitive reviews but somehow bodhi doesnt have any fem seeds :/
> I usually only grow 2 plants max sometimes just 1, so if I grow 1 plant and wait for so long to find out its with balls i ll be pretty upset ...


What happens to your time and efforts when one or both of your fems is a stunted weakling...a tranny....a harvested disappointment, etc? I hope you at least pop a couple of back ups in case.

You can get an 11 pack of Bodhi for less than most 5 packs of name brand fem beans. So get the Bodhi beans. If your goal is 2 fems, crack 5 beans. If you end up having an extra girl or two, you'll not only be lucky, you'll be motivated to raise 'em all.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 16, 2014)

beastbub said:


> does anyone know why all his seeds are regulars?
> I really wanted to try out some of the strains after seeing tons of possitive reviews but somehow bodhi doesnt have any fem seeds :/
> I usually only grow 2 plants max sometimes just 1, so if I grow 1 plant and wait for so long to find out its with balls i ll be pretty upset ...


Maybe bodhi feels like you're degrading genetics by making fems or something lol.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 16, 2014)

i got 4 superstious going about 2-3 weeks in will post some pics soon


----------



## D619 (Apr 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Did anyone else get an email fron HN to confirm the shipping? Ordered sucessfully on sunday and still haven't received.


Email HN, at " [email protected] "


----------



## beastbub (Apr 17, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Maybe bodhi feels like you're degrading genetics by making fems or something lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Yea I guess so :/


----------



## beastbub (Apr 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> What happens to your time and efforts when one or both of your fems is a stunted weakling...a tranny....a harvested disappointment, etc? I hope you at least pop a couple of back ups in case.
> 
> You can get an 11 pack of Bodhi for less than most 5 packs of name brand fem beans. So get the Bodhi beans. If your goal is 2 fems, crack 5 beans. If you end up having an extra girl or two, you'll not only be lucky, you'll be motivated to raise 'em all.


Thx for the advise bro, I only have a 4 by 4 tent so far so i wont be able to grow 5 plants at a time. but i ll most definately do it in the future! i guess it is a unique experience to raise em and find out their sex and feel excited about it instead of knowing it in the start. By the way do you think bodhi's seeds are better than brand named ones? like royal queen, dutch posion, cali con... whats your thoughts on that?


----------



## beastbub (Apr 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> where there is a will, there is a way. Sexing plants isn't hard, or space consuming. Many of us make the most out of any space. If Bodhi went fem, I'd be disappointed.


Yea I mean I only have a 4 x 4 tent so I dont really have that much of space, but when i get a bigger tent i ll definatly do it! Thx for adivise man!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 17, 2014)

beastbub said:


> Thx for the advise bro, I only have a 4 by 4 tent so far so i wont be able to grow 5 plants at a time. but i ll most definately do it in the future! i guess it is a unique experience to raise em and find out their sex and feel excited about it instead of knowing it in the start. By the way do you think bodhi's seeds are better than brand named ones? like royal queen, dutch posion, cali con... whats your thoughts on that?


Geeez...4 x 4 only gets you one or two plants? How many months are you vegging?  I was assuming your space was less than half that.

Veg your 5 Bodhi 3- 4 weeks....no....make that 8 Bodhi for 3 - 4 weeks and shove 'em in that 4 x 4 amigo. If you somehow get more than 4 girls, research training, tying, and trimming techniques and get ' em to harvest. I 

And yes - reports, as well as early first hand evidence suggest they are indeed better than dutch poison.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Geeez...4 x 4 only gets you one or two plants? How many months are you vegging?  I was assuming your space was less than half that.
> 
> Veg your 5 Bodhi 3- 4 weeks....no....make that 8 Bodhi for 3 - 4 weeks and shove 'em in that 4 x 4 amigo. If you somehow get more than 4 girls, research training, tying, and trimming techniques and get ' em to harvest. I
> 
> And yes - reports, as well as early first hand evidence suggest they are indeed better than dutch poison.


Not as good as Durban Passion though.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Geeez...4 x 4 only gets you one or two plants? How many months are you vegging?  I was assuming your space was less than half that.
> 
> Veg your 5 Bodhi 3- 4 weeks....no....make that 8 Bodhi for 3 - 4 weeks and shove 'em in that 4 x 4 amigo. If you somehow get more than 4 girls, research training, tying, and trimming techniques and get ' em to harvest. I
> 
> And yes - reports, as well as early first hand evidence suggest they are indeed better than dutch poison.


My 3 x 5 only fits 2 or 3 plants with 3 to 4 week veg time. Also these blue dream I'm growing almost tripled in size during flower.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## beastbub (Apr 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Geeez...4 x 4 only gets you one or two plants? How many months are you vegging?  I was assuming your space was less than half that.
> 
> Veg your 5 Bodhi 3- 4 weeks....no....make that 8 Bodhi for 3 - 4 weeks and shove 'em in that 4 x 4 amigo. If you somehow get more than 4 girls, research training, tying, and trimming techniques and get ' em to harvest. I
> 
> And yes - reports, as well as early first hand evidence suggest they are indeed better than dutch poison.


yea the space is big enough but i camt manage a way to put too many lights on the right spots, right now i only have a 260w cfl light , which i think is ok for 2 plants max. I ll get a led from area 51 soon so then i should be able to grow 4 plants in the area!! 

Sent from my MI 2 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 17, 2014)

4x4 is plenty of room, I could fit 11 plants in 3 gallon pots. Just gotta train them good.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 17, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> 4x4 is plenty of room, I could fit 11 plants in 3 gallon pots. Just gotta train them good.


You could fit 100 in a 4 x 4 just would be tiny plants...here a pic of three plants crowding a 3x5 with a 3 week veg period. 6 of these would've taken up a 4x8 or so

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Not as good as Durban Passion though.


When getting passionate in Durban always wear your turban lol... Usually involves beer and a bunny-chow and the next day, Japanese flag syndrome. BIG time. 

What happens in Durban, stays in your body for LIFE.


----------



## calicat (Apr 17, 2014)

kgp said:


> I think I got it. Ssh x Williams wonder?


Yes that is the genetics of temple an elite cut from Mr. Nice stock vs elite cute of Williams Wonder.


----------



## brek (Apr 17, 2014)

So I FINALLY took down the tent with the last of them. Just smoked the first sample of Cheech Wizard x Instant Karma and it may be the most exquisite marijuana I've ever toked. Sour earth skittles taste with an electric numbing high. They were made by a gentleman named "snodome" and were a freebie when I ordered CookieWreck from The Seed Depot. Only mention it because they are 2 Bodhi strains.

Think I'll go pluck a Blood orange bowl off the drying line and see what's what with her.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 17, 2014)

brek said:


> So I FINALLY took down the tent with the last of them. Just smoked the first sample of Cheech Wizard x Instant Karma and it may be the most exquisite marijuana I've ever toked. Sour earth skittles taste with an electric numbing high. They were made by a gentleman named "snodome" and were a freebie when I ordered CookieWreck from The Seed Depot. Only mention it because they are 2 Bodhi strains.
> 
> Think I'll go pluck a Blood orange bowl off the drying line and see what's what with her.


Monster want a cookie eh. Have you tried Strange Love? I see HN is out of it (as I was about to order to a random address lol) Forum cut landing soon...hopefully without a raid. Jinxed myself cuz I'm SUPERSTITIOUS. OMFG those Stevie Wonders smell wonderous. Maroon sugars and hairs with the smell of 'original skittles' smothered in cat piss :O


----------



## beastbub (Apr 17, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> You could fit 100 in a 4 x 4 just would be tiny plants...here a pic of three plants crowding a 3x5 with a 3 week veg period. 6 of these would've taken up a 4x8 or so
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


wow looking so good bro, what lighting ur using?

Sent from my MI 2 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## THRE4T2S0CIETY (Apr 17, 2014)

so i take it nobody is running satsuma?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 17, 2014)

so i just order a pack of tranquil elephantizer remix from cannazon can somebody tell me why there the only ones to have this strain, and didnt this strain come out in 2012 whats the deal i though this strain was limited


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 17, 2014)

whatch them tell me it was an accident that these where for sale and there all sold out i will be pissed ive been wanting these for a long time


----------



## brek (Apr 18, 2014)

That's a really good question bigworm! hmmmmm....

I'd go for them but i've vowed to wait for non SL or appy crosses as I have toooooooo many.

PS...... The Blood Orange is everything I could have hoped for and more. I've been searching for this intense of an orange taste since I got a sack of "Orange Crush" in 1999. Nothing has ever come close until now. Same taste...Added potency from that Appy daddy. Fucking Stellar.....

PPS..... I gotta say those new archive ceeds on the zon look miiiiiiighty tasty.....


----------



## kindnug (Apr 18, 2014)

Seedsman had some Tranquil too.
They sold out almost immediately though.

I'd like to see some reports on Archive before I dive into their gear.

If I wanted to see for myself > Grimace OG/Grape Smuggler are the 2 that I'd give a try.
Purple Urkle/Grape Ape are my 2 favorite grape purps.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2014)

Heads up, Bodhi boys: the 'tude has free 5 packs of 'Synergy' w/ Bodhi packs for 420 - for the pine lovers.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 18, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> 4x4 is plenty of room, I could fit 11 plants in 3 gallon pots. Just gotta train them good.


Exactly or grow main colas


----------



## calicat (Apr 18, 2014)

brek said:


> So I FINALLY took down the tent with the last of them. Just smoked the first sample of Cheech Wizard x Instant Karma and it may be the most exquisite marijuana I've ever toked. Sour earth skittles taste with an electric numbing high. They were made by a gentleman named "snodome" and were a freebie when I ordered CookieWreck from The Seed Depot. Only mention it because they are 2 Bodhi strains.
> 
> Think I'll go pluck a Blood orange bowl off the drying line and see what's what with her.


Nice snowdome makes some sound bodhi and non bodhi filial generations.


----------



## calicat (Apr 18, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Seedsman had some Tranquil too.
> They sold out almost immediately though.
> 
> I'd like to see some reports on Archive before I dive into their gear.
> ...


I know guys its a non bodhi strain but he did have some pertinent Bodhi infpr about TE. Grimace Og is fire and it is the real deal face off foul gym sock limey action. I am in the process of going second time around on bazooka joe the first one did not germinate but looks like Valley girl is gonna break the case. I wont post here concerning Archive but prolly I think I saw a thread here and maybe on Breedbay.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2014)

calicat said:


> I know guys its a non bodhi strain but he did have some pertinent Bodhi infpr about TE. Grimace Og is fire and it is the real deal face off foul gym sock limey action. I am in the process of going second time around on bazooka joe the first one did not germinate but looks like Valley girl is gonna break the case. I wont post here concerning Archive but prolly I think I saw a thread here and maybe on Breedbay.


I never mind when a regular mentions a non-bodhi strain. I think I've gotten a pretty good idea who's brains I like to invade for knowledge and opinions. It was a Bodhi comment in a different thread that led me here, and that was a good thing.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I never mind when a regular mentions a non-bodhi strain. I think I've gotten a pretty good idea who's brains I like to invade for knowledge and opinions. It was a Bodhi comment in a different thread that led me here, and that was a good thing.


Then you HAVE to try some Tahoe OG Amos. Amos, it is the SHIT Amos. You will love it. MUHAHAHAHAHAHahahahahaha


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Then you HAVE to try some Tahoe OG Amos. Amos, it is the SHIT Amos. You will love it. MUHAHAHAHAHAHahahahahaha


Big Buddha, I presume.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

No I made my own. New York Tahoe City Kush 5000, you should try the 'Dis Ain't My Pappy's Crack' pheno. It's DANK. One hit and your undborn children will grow gills and you will have x-ray vision.


----------



## brek (Apr 18, 2014)

Synergy? What in the holy hell is that cross? Bodhi makes it so hard to keep up.

Last post about non bodhi as no disrespect is intended whatsoever. I've been researching archive and the reviews have been nothing but awesome. I picked Bodhi initially because I just had this feeling. Did the same with cannaventure. Half the tent was his gear and it's FIIIRE. I get the same "hunch" when I look at archive. I just have this FEELING it's gonna be bomb. Sometimes ya just gotta go for it.

Plus now we have calicat vouching. We may need to start a new thread.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2014)

brek said:


> Synergy? What in the holy hell is that cross? Bodhi makes it so hard to keep up.


Pinequeen x Appalachia


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> No I made my own. New York Tahoe City Kush 5000, you should try the 'Dis Ain't My Pappy's Crack' pheno. It's DANK. One hit and your undborn children will grow gills and you will have x-ray vision.


Has it been tested?


----------



## kgp (Apr 18, 2014)

You guys are real comedians. FYI many claim the larry is the same as the Tahoe. Many claim the tk was used to create both. Both of which bodhi used in available crosses. Must be decent if they made the selection. 

Not here to start shit, but after reading the posts it seems people won't let the subject die. Just good for thought. Enjoy your day.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 18, 2014)

kgp said:


> You guys are real comedians. FYI many claim the larry is the same as the Tahoe. Many claim the tk was used to create both. Both of which bodhi used in available crosses. Must be decent if they made the selection.
> 
> Not here to start shit, but after reading the posts it seems people won't let the subject die. Just good for thought. Enjoy your day.



Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 18, 2014)

Gage thread -ruined (Check) 
Bodhi thread - ruined (In Progress?)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 19, 2014)

ROFL kgp, that is just some HIGH jinx mate lol. Relax my friend, I was just jerking Amos' chain. I turn everything into a joke bro, it is a great way to stay smiling  Dont get upset man, i thought we were on the same page. Gage thread pulled itself straight Mr Head, as these things tend to do. Everybody got around the same table, a little faith in our community Sir


----------



## kgp (Apr 19, 2014)

It's all good my friend. Happy Easter weekend.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 19, 2014)

3/4 male golden triangle, 1 that looks identical to TK clone with stronger smells and improved structure.

The other 2 males were destroyed, they had no smell.

I'll use the pollen from the good male on the TK clones + the 1 female Golden Triangle.
The male really stinks, I have higher hopes for him than the female Goldtk.

I hope I find a female in the other 1/2pk. that is identical to the male I found this time.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 19, 2014)

A 4ft long by 4 ft wide tent? I'm working in a smaller foot print and I jam as many plants as possible in there. If I go 3 gallon pots, I can fit 8 plants in there Using one gallon pots for sexing, even more. If I go larger 5 gallon pots, some of the more sativa dominant plants will attempt to out grow the space. If you are in a tent that's 4 X 4, you certainly could grow many more plants.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 19, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Gage thread -ruined (Check)
> Bodhi thread - ruined (In Progress?)


This thread had over 330 pages before the RIU rebuild, and in entirety over 4000 posts. If you think a thread can be ruined by regulars enjoying themselves w' some fun along the way, please don't come-a-tokin' at my place.

MH is a HUGE contributer to RIU and this thread in a positive manner. What are _your_ credentials, amigo?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 19, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> ROFL kgp, that is just some HIGH jinx mate lol. Relax my friend, I was just jerking Amos' chain. I turn everything into a joke bro, it is a great way to stay smiling


I swear.....what _is _the deal with so many uptight "stoners" ? Maybe some folks need to re-evaluate their meds?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 19, 2014)

58 days - blueberry hill, blood orange, ssdd - lo siento para los HPS


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 19, 2014)

Once you go bodhi you never go back


----------



## kgp (Apr 19, 2014)

kindnug said:


> 3/4 male golden triangle, 1 that looks identical to TK clone with stronger smells and improved structure.
> 
> The other 2 males were destroyed, they had no smell.
> 
> ...


Running golden triangle myself. No experience with TK but its seems to be high on everyones list. Hoping for a good phono.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 19, 2014)

Golden Triangle doubles it's height during flowering.

~19" start flower > just over 3' tall @3wk.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 19, 2014)

Amos, Is that the Blood Orange giving me the finger?

I like the buds in pic #1+#3.
Picture #2 looks wild like a Sativa almost...


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 19, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Amos, Is that the Blood Orange giving me the finger?
> 
> I like the buds in pic #1+#3.
> Picture #2 looks wild like a Sativa almost...


 LOL...I've thought about cutting that finger off. I want her to be pondering end of life, not birthing new foxtails. Even now there is a smell, but nothing resembling orange or any other citrus/fruit. Can't complain about the sticky factor. Looks like Blueberry Hill is likely to be first to cross the finish line. TY says it's medium potent, but she sure turned into a beauty.


----------



## DloMI (Apr 19, 2014)

THRE4T2S0CIETY said:


> so i take it nobody is running satsuma?


I just flipped 4 Satsuma yesterday.


----------



## DloMI (Apr 19, 2014)

Not sure how I turned into a Bodhi addict but I did. I'm currently running Lucky Charms, Blue Lotus, Satsuma, Jedi x Deadly G, Jack Herer x Deadly G and just committed to running Chem3 x Appy.


----------



## D619 (Apr 19, 2014)

DloMI said:


> Not sure how I turned into a Bodhi addict but I did. I'm currently running Lucky Charms, Blue Lotus, Satsuma, Jedi x Deadly G, Jack Herer x Deadly G and just committed to running Chem3 x Appy.


Yep, I'm guilty too. It's actually becoming a problem.. Lol


----------



## brek (Apr 19, 2014)

Trimming RKU. Smells like african violets and horse poop. That'll get Amos' mouth watering.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 19, 2014)

D619 said:


> Yep, I'm guilty too. It's actually becoming a problem.. Lol


It's almost like collecting. The worste is picking a mother or deciding which F2s to run. All in all it's fire in the hole.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 19, 2014)

brek said:


> Trimming RKU. Smells like african violets and horse poop. That'll get Amos' mouth watering.


Pass.


----------



## D619 (Apr 19, 2014)

brek said:


> Trimming RKU. Smells like african violets and horse poop. That'll get Amos' mouth watering.


I was contemplating trading my pack of RKU, I will wait till Brek comes back with a smoke report . Speaking of non-bodhi strains, since I lost my cut of face off ( cdubs cut ) I grabbed some Archive stuff from seedsman, had pieface in my cart, last pack but ditched it for Valley Girl instead along with face off bx2. Also grabbed valley Ghash from motarebel , not from seedsman though, and another pa k of Loompas Yeti Og f3s. I want more bodhi, clustefunk, dank Sinatra , lemon p, prayer tower , and Jabba's stash. And more Archives motarebel. And if PNW Roots decides to 86 the Farm and use other vendors I'm all over that too. Never ends ... Does it. Cheers!


----------



## tree king (Apr 19, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> 58 days - blueberry hill, blood orange, ssdd - lo siento para los HPS
> View attachment 3132582 View attachment 3132583 View attachment 3132584


yo amos how would you say the yield on the blueberry hill and blood orange compare so far?

I'm on day 42 of flower with the atf and white lotus. the aft def fattens up more and they can handle a little more nutes and are less finicky. i love the smells on the aft so far. not impressed by the wl smells. from looks i think i got it narrowed down to 4 phenos and there all atf.


----------



## THRE4T2S0CIETY (Apr 19, 2014)

DloMI said:


> I just flipped 4 Satsuma yesterday.


keep me updated on their progress DloMI. im about to pop some after i clear some space in my veg room


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 19, 2014)

tree king said:


> yo amos how would you say the yield on the blueberry hill and blood orange compare so far?
> 
> I'm on day 42 of flower with the atf and white lotus. the aft def fattens up more and they can handle a little more nutes and are less finicky. i love the smells on the aft so far. not impressed by the wl smells. from looks i think i got it narrowed down to 4 phenos and there all atf.


Bear in mind that they only received 3 wks of veg. The BBH had to be supercropped a few times as it raced past the others. Guessing, I think they're all going to yield about the same; the BO getting most of the weight from the cola.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 19, 2014)

zon updated from ship to packed so i guess they must have had some back stock or something idk i though he lost one of them parents that made the te


----------



## tree king (Apr 20, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Bear in mind that they only received 3 wks of veg. The BBH had to be supercropped a few times as it raced past the others. Guessing, I think they're all going to yield about the same; the BO getting most of the weight from the cola.


and how many plants of each do you have? i was guessing the BO would yield more but i guess the bbh is doin its thing nice. i got 3 packs of bbh in the fridge


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 20, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Once you go bodhi you never go back





kgp said:


> Running golden triangle myself. No experience with TK but its seems to be high on everyones list. Hoping for a good phono.


kgp I second what Red said. We are going to make a pheno hunter out of you yet


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter everyone and may the Bodhi Bunny hump your pipes and papers.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 20, 2014)

i'm glad i waited for the 420 promotion, that's a lot of free beans coming my way! looking forward to the blue tara, i was glad to see it restocked just in time!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 20, 2014)

tree king said:


> and how many plants of each do you have? i was guessing the BO would yield more but i guess the bbh is doin its thing nice. i got 3 packs of bbh in the fridge


One of each, which is why the short veg. I popped two of ea and got one girl of each. 

Herijuana [and her kin] taught me to never again do a long, multiple first run from a new pack of beans assuming I'd like it. If these Bodhi are what I hope them to be, the second run will be more beans, longer veg, and I'll have learned a few things about their wants and desires.


----------



## DloMI (Apr 20, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> so i just order a pack of tranquil elephantizer remix from cannazon can somebody tell me why there the only ones to have this strain, and didnt this strain come out in 2012 whats the deal i though this strain was limited





bigworm6969 said:


> zon updated from ship to packed so i guess they must have had some back stock or something idk i though he lost one of them parents that made the te


I just received a Bodhi order from the zon. I pretty sure most of the banks had TE remix for a min.
Bodhi said he lost the female in the remix, so they are limited. Id bet down the road somewhere he does another remix though.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 20, 2014)

Anyone here do outdoor besides MH? I have packs of Goji, NL5, Pine Queen, and my SSDD F2s. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. There's a ton of humidity and crazy weather here, so I don't know if I should even attempt it.


----------



## calicat (Apr 20, 2014)

RCM I do but its mostly my future son in law that takes clones from my hobby room to our property. Based on your possible selections it would be a hard decision. I would run several of each if you have the time and space.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 20, 2014)

calicat said:


> RCM I do but its mostly my future son in law that takes clones from my hobby room to our property. Based on your possible selections it would be a hard decision. I would run several of each if you have the time and space.


Sounds like the future son-in-law will be a fine addition to the clan.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 20, 2014)

Sadness, 3 for 3 Ancients are male. Next up is a VX plant that was gifted to me. Two white lotus go into the tent (one confirmed female, finally!). Think I may be able to get a couple lemon zingers or pagodas into the tent as well.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 20, 2014)

Tonight, bummer on the males. Wouldn't it be nice to have room to do some breeding and actually look forward to a nice male?

Picked up a clone of a ssdd and a Gogi to test drive before popping my packs of each. Saying adios to some long held strains making room for more bodhi gear. Enjoying some samples from the same kind member. Superstitious being passed around right now. Good stuff!


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 20, 2014)

It is a bummer! The three males are pretty uniform, with one being a bit more robust in flowering. Surprised that there seems to be little resin on these males to be honest. Particularly since I like the structure, with regards to how close the nodes are, and the stem strength. They do have a strong odor. I will have to pop some others, even with limited space I think I'll pop some mode SSDD to find a suitable male for my keeper gal. Thinking of popping some of the sleetstack X skunk 1 s as well. Ordering some more Bodhi is also probably in the cards as blue tara sounds fantastic. Agh! Not enough space!


----------



## Clankie (Apr 20, 2014)

well, i got all i wanted from the cup. things happening now: 30 seed stardawg x instant karma preservation/stabilization run and the faceoffs. (stardawg x ik) x faceoffs will be produced as well. anyone interested in running untested LA Confidential x Skunk91 beans or Ms.Universe (dynasty seeds) f2s (short and speedy caramel haze pheno for both parents) get at me. all beans are always and always will be free.


----------



## D619 (Apr 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> It is a bummer! The three males are pretty uniform, with one being a bit more robust in flowering. Surprised that there seems to be little resin on these males to be honest. Particularly since I like the structure, with regards to how close the nodes are, and the stem strength. They do have a strong odor. I will have to pop some others, even with limited space I think I'll pop some mode SSDD to find a suitable male for my keeper gal. Thinking of popping some of the sleetstack X skunk 1 s as well. Ordering some more Bodhi is also probably in the cards as blue tara sounds fantastic. Agh! Not enough space!


I gifted my buddy those skunk seed freebies, he just planted them for his outdoor run. Cheers!


----------



## calicat (Apr 20, 2014)

Clankie said:


> well, i got all i wanted from the cup. things happening now: 30 seed stardawg x instant karma preservation/stabilization run and the faceoffs. (stardawg x ik) x faceoffs will be produced as well. anyone interested in running untested LA Confidential x Skunk91 beans or Ms.Universe (dynasty seeds) f2s (short and speedy caramel haze pheno for both parents) get at me. all beans are always and always will be free.


How is the stability phase going for you on the skunk 91's?


----------



## punkenstien (Apr 20, 2014)

Maya36459 said:


> Got it from Great Lakes Genetics. They got a website somewhere.....


Might want to stay away from these cats, smells like Feds to me. They ask for your med card and won't sell you seeds unless you send them a photo copy. If they ain't Feds seems as if they are already looking to for some leverage to lighten their jail sentence should they get popped. There are other U.S. based seedbanks that have the same seeds that are legit and won't even reply to emails just to cover thier asses. Why a seedbank wants your med card even if you're not in the same state is beyond me. Be very careful.


----------



## Clankie (Apr 20, 2014)

calicat said:


> How is the stability phase going for you on the skunk 91's?


i have not actually run any of the f2s yet. i'd been busy with test strains for b but i think i am going to sit out a round or two and run some of my accumulated stuff. i would also like to spread beans through CO on a ridiculously massive scale, which is what my current and future runs will be devoted to. i will probably include the skunk91 momma with the stardawg x ik for pollenation but as that cross is also not the most stable, those might be outdoor beans. i'd like to run 20 each of the skunk91 f2s and the la con x skunk91s on my next run. i'd be willing to share a few of the f2s, if someone is willing to document it and feeling a little risky, but i didnt get that many and would like to save most for my own breeding purposes.


----------



## calicat (Apr 20, 2014)

Clankie if you do not get any bites here. Over on BB alot of cats there love to test and document even though I stress its not necessary to document yada yada speech I always make before someone wants to try my breeding or hack projects. If you want I could ask some that are in the process testing my wares and then they can approach you or I can say to hit you up your call. Good luck with those massive projects I'll stick to my small ones lol.


----------



## Maya36459 (Apr 20, 2014)

punkenstien said:


> Might want to stay away from these cats, smells like Feds to me. They ask for your med card and won't sell you seeds unless you send them a photo copy. If they ain't Feds seems as if they are already looking to for some leverage to lighten their jail sentence should they get popped. There are other U.S. based seedbanks that have the same seeds that are legit and won't even reply to emails just to cover thier asses. Why a seedbank wants your med card even if you're not in the same state is beyond me. Be very careful.


I hear ya on sending info. I was also skeptic but a friend made me feel comfortable with it. I picked em up in person though.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Tonight, bummer on the males. Wouldn't it be nice to have room to do some breeding and actually look forward to a nice male?
> 
> Picked up a clone of a ssdd and a Gogi to test drive before popping my packs of each. Saying adios to some long held strains making room for more bodhi gear. Enjoying some samples from the same kind member. Superstitious being passed around right now. Good stuff!


Can you elaborate on the Supe? So far it's the one of the most colorful, and best smelling strains I've run. Very anxious for this one. Also gave me the best female ratio of any B packs.


----------



## beastbub (Apr 20, 2014)

A lot of strains are outta stock now on the tude, people seem to be waiting for the drops... 
does that mean what they do have for sale now are not worth buying?
also I heard bodhi sometimes offers landraces, is there a list for that?


----------



## tree king (Apr 21, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> One of each, which is why the short veg. I popped two of ea and got one girl of each.
> 
> Herijuana [and her kin] taught me to never again do a long, multiple first run from a new pack of beans assuming I'd like it. If these Bodhi are what I hope them to be, the second run will be more beans, longer veg, and I'll have learned a few things about their wants and desires.


i don't think one seed of each is enough to tell the true yield. i think its smart when your testing out a strain though. appreciate the info


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Tonight, bummer on the males. Wouldn't it be nice to have room to do some breeding and actually look forward to a nice male?
> 
> Picked up a clone of a ssdd and a Gogi to test drive before popping my packs of each. Saying adios to some long held strains making room for more bodhi gear. Enjoying some samples from the same kind member. Superstitious being passed around right now. Good stuff!


 I am allowing my males to make sweet love to my keeper clones outdoors now, I have a few weeks before flower indoors so I am taking the opportunity. First time in years I can safely pollinate. Quite stoked, was a last minute decision too.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 21, 2014)

Lucky Mad, I wish I had the space. I can always make space if I had to, but it would probably end up with all my girls being seeded .


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 21, 2014)

So to replace the ancients with the following: VX (non bodhi, high cbd), One Lemon Zinger, one White Lotus, and a Pagoda. Figured I'd mix it up a bit. Only plants I'm sure are females are the gifted VX clone and the white lotus. Other white lotus is a totem pole with no side shoots so I'm waiting to get cuts.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2014)

tree king said:


> i don't think one seed of each is enough to tell the true yield. i think its smart when your testing out a strain though. appreciate the info


You bet. The point for me is to sample the plant, and become familiar w/ it's characteristics while growing, not yield. If I really like them, the next girls get to be the jar fillers.

Honestly, however, yield on these Bodhi plants is not one of my main concerns. I'm in it to partake in what I hear is top flyte smoke. As long as they yield at least avg, I'm good. Even so, I'll be surprised if each of these testers didn't give up 2 zips ea of dried nugs.


----------



## TubePot (Apr 21, 2014)

Know One said:


> Picked up and started 3 Bodhi Super Snow Lotus along with 3 TGA Subcool Jesus OG.
> All 6 popped.
> I have topped one according to Uncle Ben's topping technique.
> Can't wait for all to grow out.


Hey Know one, nice to see someone using leach trays and slabs, it's how I was introduced to growing.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 21, 2014)

Well Bodhi gear isn't know necessarily for huge yields, granted I've seen some really nice yields from our clan. Really its about having quality medicine grade cannabis


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 21, 2014)

All the gear I have had from him just needs a little trqining and yields are phenomenal considering the excellent quality. I will see with the Deadly G but all his Sats are very generous indeed.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 21, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> All the gear I have had from him just needs a little trqining and yields are phenomenal considering the excellent quality. I will see with the Deadly G but all his Sats are very generous indeed.


I've noticed that larger pots certainly help. Last Goji run with a 5 gallon was very generous compared to when I ran her in 3 gallon. Those 2 extra gallons changed 1.75 ounces to just above 3.


----------



## tree king (Apr 21, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> You bet. The point for me is to sample the plant, and become familiar w/ it's characteristics while growing, not yield. If I really like them, the next girls get to be the jar fillers.
> 
> Honestly, however, yield on these Bodhi plants is not one of my main concerns. I'm in it to partake in what I hear is top flyte smoke. As long as they yield at least avg, I'm good. Even so, I'll be surprised if each of these testers didn't give up 2 zips ea of dried nugs.


i do this for money so i need to make sure i get a certain amount per crop. i also take pride in having quality weed so i know with bodhi I'm good. these atf's are fattening up nice! i know this will work as long as its fire. not worried though lol


----------



## tree king (Apr 21, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> All the gear I have had from him just needs a little trqining and yields are phenomenal considering the excellent quality. I will see with the Deadly G but all his Sats are very generous indeed.


i think your right about that. someone on another site showed pics of his prayer tower and it had huge colas. it just doesn't sound like the type of high people like in my area. don't expect those deadly g hybrids to yield at all. the tranquil i grew yielded like shit. potent weed though


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't know tree king, I find having a selection for my small clientele has surprised me with regards to people's tastes. I'm glad I stopped doing the og phase nonsense (not that I don't love an og, but I'm kinda burnt out on the subpar beans I've bought of og bases s1 and clones I've seen/smoked being passed around in my area). Still have people harassing me for the freebie WOS afghan I grew. Surprised really as I did love it but was a tad one dimensional. Sunshine daydream is bought out before it's ready. Blueberry hill is very much loved as is Goji. Suprising Superstitious has been mostly unloved in comparison. I cater to myself first and foremost. The market is pretty open here and options a plenty. People could always go elsewhere but they seem to come back to me regularly.


----------



## tree king (Apr 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I don't know tree king, I find having a selection for my small clientele has surprised me with regards to people's tastes. I'm glad I stopped doing the og phase nonsense (not that I don't love an og, but I'm kinda burnt out on the subpar beans I've bought of og bases s1 and clones I've seen/smoked being passed around in my area). Still have people harassing me for the freebie WOS afghan I grew. Surprised really as I did love it but was a tad one dimensional. Sunshine daydream is bought out before it's ready. Blueberry hill is very much loved as is Goji. Suprising Superstitious has been mostly unloved in comparison. I cater to myself first and foremost. The market is pretty open here and options a plenty. People could always go elsewhere but they seem to come back to me regularly.


I'm on the east coast and the problem is people have a max the'l spend no matter how good it is. I'm dumping pounds of top quality shit off for 35. even if i did have something extra extra special and could sell it for 4 the math wouldn't make sense if its a small yielding strain. if i get 2 pounds per light of atf vs 1.5 of what you consider elite weed then il still make more off the atf got me?

i miss the days where you could dump off p's for 6400. those days are long gone. california is fuckin up the whole market with bomb greenhouse flooding the streets goin in the 2's. plus legalization isn't makin it any easier


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 21, 2014)

Well growing is my hobby/personal enjoyment, not my livelihood. With regards to that, I'm pro legalization and desire regulated markets (even though I am not technically participating in its current form), and the ability for people to grow their own, which is my only real concern towards legalization. I don't want to see people's rights to grow disappear unless they pay ridiculous fees or restricted to business only. Not to piss on your livelihood, but I'm a fan of adapt or die, hence why I think it was extremely self serving and short sightedness of California a while back when growers were against legalization. Sadly I wouldn't be able to afford your product at that price and would have been served elsewhere.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 21, 2014)

Basically prices for excellent ganja will be lowered, and if you are a good grower, you should still get a good fair price for your product. Yes the margins have been decreased, but that's to be expected as a previous black market good becomes legitimate. Besides now more than ever, a good product will sell itself, at a better price than the over saturation of fair goods. Edited to add: surely you know what a lb costs to grow and it's no where near the price you are selling it at. Many businesses would kill for that profit margin


----------



## TubePot (Apr 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Many businesses would kill for that profit margin


Many businesses don't have to deal with the risk involved in growing.


----------



## tree king (Apr 21, 2014)

TubePot said:


> Many businesses don't have to deal with the risk involved in growing.


exactly tube pot. I'm risking goin to prison for years so the profits need to match the risk involved. I'm not saying profit margins are bad right now I'm just afraid for what can happen in the future.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 21, 2014)

In the future hopefully you can use your skills to be able to provide a legal product to the market without fear of arrest.


----------



## tree king (Apr 21, 2014)

il never be able to do that in mass. theres restrictions on a lot of stuff you can do here because they want to protect the people. i could be giving the places weed laced with coke you know what saying. if it becomes legal here there gonna do it in a way small time growers can't profit. thats a good thing and a bad thing cause we're less likely to legalize fully like colorado. right now i think only like 4-5 despenseries are allowed to exist and there very strict on how they operate plus there for medical only. this aint the wild west


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 21, 2014)

I can easily seeing operating in the form of a boutique, illegally or legally being the route for growers who aren't "approved" for the whole vertical integration business markets. For one, some one can offer higher quality than the legal outlets, and second the more important, one is able to provide a better product at a lesser cost. Take here in Michigan. The rip off "compassion" dispensaries can sell a so so ounce for over $300-400. Simply stupid pricing. I can easily sell just as good and in many cases better (despite my small setup) for $200-250 an ounce. Just an example, surely other forces are at play in this market as well as others.


----------



## tree king (Apr 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I can easily seeing operating in the form of a boutique, illegally or legally being the route for growers who aren't "approved" for the whole vertical integration business markets. For one, some one can offer higher quality than the legal outlets, and second the more important, one is able to provide a better product at a lesser cost. Take here in Michigan. The rip off "compassion" dispensaries can sell a so so ounce for over $300-400. Simply stupid pricing. I can easily sell just as good and in many cases better (despite my small setup) for $200-250 an ounce. Just an example, surely other forces are at play in this market as well as others.


you obviously aren't familiar with my state. theres like 5 strip clubs in the entire boston area. you think there gonna let people open up strip clubs on every corner here lol they don't want that shit. it will be the same thing with weed spots if it goes legal. it'l be very hard to participate here. i think right now you need like $500,000 plus have political connections to open a spot for medical. you would understand if you lived here. just trying to make the most i can in the next 5 years then I'm done


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 21, 2014)

You've been underground this long, certainly you can find a way to have a consistent clientèle. Where there is a will, there is a way and in the market place you adapt or die. Eta not that I recommend breaking the law or anything but there are other markets one could think about where prohibition will last longer than other states.


----------



## tree king (Apr 21, 2014)

im not panicking or nothin i just have to up production. il be fine. just makin the point its hard to go legal here


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 21, 2014)

I made the mistake of sharing my Bodhi stash...blow job offers...really? They don't call it green crack for nothing. 

I just chopped my heffer BO. No cuttings, and she's an absolute keeper. I'm going to reveg and don't know if I should just keep her in the pot until new growth...or transplant her bonsai style with fresh compost while going to 20/4....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've noticed that larger pots certainly help. Last Goji run with a 5 gallon was very generous compared to when I ran her in 3 gallon. Those 2 extra gallons changed 1.75 ounces to just above 3.


Something may be off. I vegged 2 weeks, flowered in 3 gallon and got 2.5 per plant.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't think you want to,be mentioning high production numbers nor illegal financial activity on a public forum fellas. When dancing with the devil try to not step on his tail...


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 22, 2014)

But of course Mad, simply a thought exercise


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 22, 2014)

Wish attitude had a better selection as I'd be more inclined to place an order for the promo. A couple of strains I wouldn't mind having but I've got enough going now already it's hard to justify picking up anything else


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I made the mistake of sharing my Bodhi stash...blow job offers...really? They don't call it green crack for nothing.
> 
> I just chopped my heffer BO. No cuttings, and she's an absolute keeper. I'm going to reveg and don't know if I should just keep her in the pot until new growth...or transplant her bonsai style with fresh compost while going to 20/4....


um, this lady would be interested in knowing which particular cut of bodhi's was BJ-offer worthy?!?  i mean, seriously, women don't offer services like that for ganja!! well, maybe the young girls of today do...but in my day weed was not something girls did stuff like that for! lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 22, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> um, this lady would be interested in knowing which particular cut of bodhi's was BJ-offer worthy?!?  i mean, seriously, women don't offer services like that for ganja!! well, maybe the young girls of today do...but in my day weed was not something girls did stuff like that for! lol


Depends on the charm of the man holding the stash.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 22, 2014)

I dated a girl way back before my toking days who was probably the closest thing I've seen to someone 'addicted' to cannabis. You'd have thought she has a crack problem the way she'd get into fights with her sister over a bong (involving frying pans, threats with knives, woman was honestly crazy)... wouldn't be surprised if she would offer services for ganja.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 22, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> um, this lady would be interested in knowing which particular cut of bodhi's was BJ-offer worthy?!?  i mean, seriously, women don't offer services like that for ganja!! well, maybe the young girls of today do...but in my day weed was not something girls did stuff like that for! lol


Appalachian Thunderfuck, Dirty Sanches, and I hear tell of a 'muff cabbage' pheno of Silver Mountain. Red will do unholy things for a taste of Beaver lol...


----------



## tree king (Apr 22, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Appalachian Thunderfuck, Dirty Sanches, and I hear tell of a 'muff cabbage' pheno of Silver Mountain. Red will do unholy things for a taste of Beaver lol...


you grew both the Appalachian Thunderfuck and Dirty Sanches mad?


----------



## DustyNugs (Apr 22, 2014)

Finally got some bodhi genetics popped and doing great. I soaked 3 of each SSDD, Golden Triangle and Lemon Zinger. 100% germ rate though I accidentally killed two of my LZ.

They're approximately 3 weeks veg now and super vigorous. I also have 3 Sinmints going and while they're healthy, all of B's gear just looks better. 

I had to try really hard to not buy any more beans at the Cup this weekend. After the newer stuff sold out, it made it a lot easier. Anyone else see how that guy had those precious beans glaring in the heat and direct sunlight? I was kinda cautious about them for that reason as well.

Take care all


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 22, 2014)

I just wrap my donkey d*** in wide paper and tell them it's the best shit they'll ever have. The ol' toke n poke. 

My wife doesn't fall for it.


----------



## trichmasta (Apr 22, 2014)

Stoked to get some Bodhi gear and take advantage of the attitude promo!! Looking forward to the hunt and magic that lie within The Fuzz and Synergy!! 

Bless up


----------



## bleak303 (Apr 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Once you go bodhi you never go back


Just picked up their lucky charms , have you had any experience with this strain?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 22, 2014)

bleak303 said:


> Just picked up their lucky charms , have you had any experience with this strain?


No...just SSDD and BO so far. Heard LC is magically delicious.


----------



## bleak303 (Apr 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> No...just SSDD and BO so far. Heard LC is magically delicious.


 can't wait! 
Tha nks!


----------



## kgp (Apr 22, 2014)

D619 said:


> I was contemplating trading my pack of RKU, I will wait till Brek comes back with a smoke report . Speaking of non-bodhi strains, since I lost my cut of face off ( cdubs cut ) I grabbed some Archive stuff from seedsman, had pieface in my cart, last pack but ditched it for Valley Girl instead along with face off bx2. Also grabbed valley Ghash from motarebel , not from seedsman though, and another pa k of Loompas Yeti Og f3s. I want more bodhi, clustefunk, dank Sinatra , lemon p, prayer tower , and Jabba's stash. And more Archives motarebel. And if PNW Roots decides to 86 the Farm and use other vendors I'm all over that too. Never ends ... Does it. Cheers!


Cdubs cut of face off. I can see why you lost it, 2-3 weeks in an aero cloner to pop a tiny root. 

Too much wind, nutes, or high or low temps and she will make sure you know she is not happy.

Real bitch, but like any high maintenance women, she will reward you if you treat her right. My personal favorite of all times.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Apr 22, 2014)

Does anybody have any experience with the Larry Lotus? I'm looking for something super potent from Bodhi and the ATF seems unavailable ATM. LL seems like it could fit the bill. I liked the SSDD but lost my keeper pheno unfortunately. Blood Orange is intriguing too but that is out of stock pretty much everywhere too. I need something that kills extreme pain and it's a HUGE plus if it has a euphoric giggly edge to it also. Taste is a plus also but effects are much more important.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 22, 2014)

hazeheaven, did you notice a good amount of pain relief from your SSDD? i've got my first run of that and BO going now and have high hopes that it helps with pain!  too bad you lost her!


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 22, 2014)

only two beans of lucky charms and neither popped


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 22, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> hazeheaven, did you notice a good amount of pain relief from your SSDD? i've got my first run of that and BO going now and have high hopes that it helps with pain!  too bad you lost her!


SSDD helps my worked back tremendously. BO is more of a euphoric type than pain relief...at least out of my stout phenos.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> SSDD helps my worked back tremendously. BO is more of a euphoric type than pain relief...at least out of my stout phenos.


thanks, red. i'm on the hunt for something for back pain. ya' know what i'm talking about! thanks for the info-from the descriptions, i thought it might be reversed. makes me want to go pop one more SSDD.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 22, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> thanks, red. i'm on the hunt for something for back pain. ya' know what i'm talking about! thanks for the info-from the descriptions, i thought it might be reversed. makes me want to go pop one more SSDD.


Yeah I just popped 20! Bye bye aching back...unless I TWERK IT.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Apr 22, 2014)

I hermied the shit out of my atf. Huge temp fluctuations and got carried away with a tea that I didn't bubble long enough. Going to finish em out though. Only got 3 plants in there 2 atf and 1 blueberry hill. I'm pretty disappointed with myself, but its a real learning experience. The bbh looks great just the atf showed k def and now balls hidden in the buds.


----------



## tree king (Apr 22, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I hermied the shit out of my atf. Huge temp fluctuations and got carried away with a tea that I didn't bubble long enough. Going to finish em out though. Only got 3 plants in there 2 atf and 1 blueberry hill. I'm pretty disappointed with myself, but its a real learning experience. The bbh looks great just the atf showed k def and now balls hidden in the buds.


you must of really stressed those out a great deal cause the atf isn't finicky at all and can take a lot of stress. sorry to hear that


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah I guess I did, tree. All the fan leaves have since fallen off and now this. No more screwing around. Just sticking to the fundamentals for a while.


----------



## tree king (Apr 22, 2014)

i see. damn that sucks


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 23, 2014)

OK Bodhi peeps. Got a local company here that carries a ton of Bodhi gear for $70 a pack! I think I'm going to add a few more packs to the collection and wanted to get some feedback. I haven't heard of some of these strains, so I was wondering if any of you have heard any reviews on these, or grown them yourself?

- Blue Tara (Bubbashine x SL)
- Pagoda (Apollo 11 x Appy)
- Kindness (Afwreck x SL)
- Sky Lotus (Endless Sky x SL)
- Wish Mountain (afkanastan x Appy)
- Triad (NL5 x Ortega (NL5 x NL1 x NL5)
- Pink Lotus (Pink Panther x SL)
- Lemon Penetration (Lemon Diesel x SL)
- Angels Milk (la affie x Appy)
- Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x SL)
- Hevan Mountain (Gogi OG x Appy)

Any thoughts/info?

Thanks!


----------



## CannaCole (Apr 23, 2014)

I want Pink Lotus


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 23, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> I want Pink Lotus


I'm probably going to grab that one. Sky Lotus and Heavan Mountain look interesting too.


----------



## CannaCole (Apr 23, 2014)

If it were me I'd go with Heaven Mountain. Can't go wrong with Gogi and Appy. Shit I'd take all of them


----------



## CannaCole (Apr 23, 2014)

Also that's because I got White Lotus running now which is suppose to be some fire.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 23, 2014)

StOw, Lemon Penetration is a rare one, been looking for it all over. Lemon D crosses are spectacular and with the Snow Lotus daddy it should be fuelly funk to the max. I WANT IT.


----------



## CannaCole (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah Lemon P is rare from what I've read...


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 23, 2014)

Never seen the angels milk, sounds bomb. I picked up pink lotus and sky lotus recently. Unless the place selling them has old sky lotus stock it's Skywalker og not endless sky...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 23, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Never seen the angels milk, sounds bomb. I picked up pink lotus and sky lotus recently. Unless the place selling them has old sky lotus stock it's Skywalker og not endless sky...


Not sure. The description on the site says it's Dr Greenthumbs Endless Sky crossed with Snow Lotus


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2014)

Lemon Penetration and blue tara.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 23, 2014)

The endless sky version was very limited so bodhi decided to re use the name on the new packs. I would call and ask them to look what the pack says


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2014)

Lemon penetration is supposed to be sour lemon and blue tara is was bodhi's fav strain when he released it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2014)

I personally am looking for blue temple.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 23, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> The endless sky version was very limited so bodhi decided to re use the name on the new packs. I would call and ask them to look what the pack says





Flaming Pie said:


> Lemon penetration is supposed to be sour lemon and blue tara is was boshi's fav strain when he released it.


Sounds like some of the descriptions could be wrong. I sent him an e-mail already with a few questions, and I'll ask him how accurate the descriptions are when he responds.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 23, 2014)

I got a pack of blue temple for free recently  and blue lotus.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 23, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> I got a pack of blue temple for free recently  and blue lotus.



What's the "blue" used in those crosses?


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 23, 2014)

Dj shorts blueberry


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm gonna grab a few singles of Pagoda when I can figure out a place in line, and I'm immediately struck by Triad - the non Appy or SL bean.

This might be a good time for me to ask a question of the vets: now that Appy and SL are pretty much played out [ right?], of the ones that became commercially available, what were you most happy with, and most disappointed with. All things considered.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 23, 2014)

I've got some pagodas in the stash as well, prob won't pop them for a while tho...too many other things in line lol. I've gotta decide what to pop next between:
Sky lotus
Pink lotus
Tranquil elphantizer remix v2
Strange love
Sunshine daydream
Goji og
Blue temple
Blue lotus
Pagoda
Ancient og.

From the top of my list to sunshine daydream is what I'm leaning towards. What do you guys think/would like to see most?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 23, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> I've got some pagodas in the stash as well, prob won't pop them for a while tho...too many other things in line lol. I've gotta decide what to pop next between:
> Sky lotus
> Pink lotus
> Tranquil elphantizer remix v2
> ...


That's a nice list! I'd probably start with one of the top two, or SSDD.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd go with blue temple and pink lotus


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 23, 2014)

You'll love SSDD  Lemon Penetration would be first on that list.


----------



## Bill Herman (Apr 23, 2014)

Clankie said:


> well, i got all i wanted from the cup. things happening now: 30 seed stardawg x instant karma preservation/stabilization run and the faceoffs. (stardawg x ik) x faceoffs will be produced as well. anyone interested in running untested LA Confidential x Skunk91 beans or Ms.Universe (dynasty seeds) f2s (short and speedy caramel haze pheno for both parents) get at me. all beans are always and always will be free.


 Whats up Man, New to joining the site been checking it out and gaing knowledge and info ever since. Learning how to operate this gizmo if a website. Anyways I have a few Dynasty Strains going right now and am interested in checking out a few new strains. Lets chat.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 23, 2014)

I wanna know why everyone has such a boner for the lemon penetration? I'm not a huge lemon fan, and I've grown some dank super lemon haze before...where is the lemon d from? Has anyone tried it on its own? I had a chance to grab it too and now wondering if I should have with all the hype...


----------



## D619 (Apr 23, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> You'll love SSDD  Lemon Penetration would be first on that list.


Speaking of Lemon P. I'm waiting for the re-drop, and hoping Clusterfunk Remix come along too.


----------



## D619 (Apr 23, 2014)

I love


Cronnoisseur said:


> I wanna know why everyone has such a boner for the lemon penetration? I'm not a huge lemon fan, and I've grown some dank super lemon haze before...where is the lemon d from? Has anyone tried it on its own? I had a chance to grab it too and now wondering if I should have with all the hype...


I love lemons and I love diesel, and the combo sounds delicious. Plus Green Dot Lab gave it much praise and I respect his opinion . Taste and smell is what I seek. But everyone has their own preferences , which is a good thing.

You have lemon P, hmm what would you prefer over Lemon P by Bodhi?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 23, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> I wanna know why everyone has such a *boner* for the lemon *penetration*? I'm not a huge lemon fan, and I've grown some dank super lemon haze before...where is the lemon d from? Has anyone tried it on its own? I had a chance to grab it too and now wondering if I should have with all the hype...


Connect the dots!


----------



## snowboarder396 (Apr 23, 2014)

Clankie said:


> i have not actually run any of the f2s yet. i'd been busy with test strains for b but i think i am going to sit out a round or two and run some of my accumulated stuff. i would also like to spread beans through CO on a ridiculously massive scale, which is what my current and future runs will be devoted to. i will probably include the skunk91 momma with the stardawg x ik for pollenation but as that cross is also not the most stable, those might be outdoor beans. i'd like to run 20 each of the skunk91 f2s and the la con x skunk91s on my next run. i'd be willing to share a few of the f2s, if someone is willing to document it and feeling a little risky, but i didnt get that many and would like to save most for my own breeding purposes.


I wouldn't mind taking you up on the offer if I could.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 23, 2014)

Goji Og
Have anyone had a Goji selfie?


----------



## D619 (Apr 23, 2014)

The Sky Lotus being offered now, is the Skywalker Cut not Endless Sky. I know because Bodhi said it himself and I have a pack. Cheers!


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 24, 2014)

don't bother checking beansman's site for those SSDD that are "back in stock" in case you got an email this morning...cause i just snagged the last pack!


----------



## brek (Apr 24, 2014)

what are the triad genetics amos?


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 24, 2014)

Happy to report after having 3/3 Ancient males, I am thrilled to now have a female white lotus as well as a female lemon zinger. Still waiting to see the sex on the pagoda I threw in, but I have a feeling this one may be male, hoping just a slow showing female


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 24, 2014)

Brek great lakes has it


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 24, 2014)

brek said:


> what are the triad genetics amos?


NL5 x Ortega


----------



## D619 (Apr 24, 2014)

Description
Triad - (nl5 x ortega (nl5 x nl1 x nl5)

GL is already sold out lemon p.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 24, 2014)

I just broke my Bodhi addiction buying habits...always wanted to try Sensi Maple Leaf so I broke down and finally pulled the trigger. Will be my first go round with Sensi and I hope I find a knock out indica. Eta I am waiting for the deadly g to drop and I know Bodhi mentioned that they kinda over power in crosses so I think he mentioned still searching for other males. I will wait to scoop those buggers up when they drop


----------



## calicat (Apr 24, 2014)

Whoa stow concerning your post. Angel's Milk was supposed to be a discontinued line. I wonder how it got there. I got a killer male I kept. And to Tonight if it is even remotely close to when I grew Maple Leaf Indica about oh 9 years ago then be prepared to get majorly wrecked.


----------



## brek (Apr 24, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> NL5 x Ortega


Ah... Thanks guys... Already working with multiple NL5 AND ortega crosses 

will be SO happy when B moves on from SL and APPY.......They are great but I have too many of both.

PS..... My PERSONAL opinion is that the Appy beats the snow lotus by FAR in every cross I have grown. Again my opinion. Don''t kill me.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 25, 2014)

What I want to know is why Silver Mountain is not snapped up at the speed of light. I can't wait to run it. Will be outdoors next summer. Of all the Appy crosses that one just makes me go BOOOOIIINNNGGGG 
And Lotus Larry... I also don't understand why that doesn't just disappear. Maybe I have strange taste in herb, but the way B's gear can get snapped up, for those two to always be around is odd to me lol. NOT complaining, just surprised. But the two of them, just downright reefer royalty. Going to torture myself looking at the packs waiting to pop them hehehehehe...


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 25, 2014)

I think my preference skews towards the appy male as well. Don't get me wrong, I love my snow lotus crosses but I've got a few more strains that are appy on deck which will probably confirm that (mountain temple, pagoda, lemon zinger) with snow queen being the new snow lotus cross


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 25, 2014)

Calicat, just curious, got a run down of what to expect in terms of flowering time, stretch, flavors and taste on MLI? Gotta say I'm excited, as I'm lacking some indica dominated plants. Those beans will be planted as soon as they hit the door.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 25, 2014)

DJ short's Blueberry cut


----------



## kindnug (Apr 25, 2014)

DJ short's Blueberry cut
Get Lemon Penetration +/or Blue Tara


----------



## calicat (Apr 25, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Calicat, just curious, got a run down of what to expect in terms of flowering time, stretch, flavors and taste on MLI? Gotta say I'm excited, as I'm lacking some indica dominated plants. Those beans will be planted as soon as they hit the door.


This is based on what I got. Most were males and junk lol. I got one female from one pack. The flowering time for me was at 69 days. The stretch was approximately 1.5 times during transitional phase from vegetation to flowering state. The taste I was getting was initially hash at first but after a 4 week period there was a pronounced expression of citrus and earth nicely molded into one. The hit to me and my family members was a top naugen and cerebral cortex hit that rocks you back then a swift singular wave of body relaxation takes over and it is good night. For a while there that was our favorite in terms of indica power till we got the ortega phenotype off their black domina. Rooting times for clones were 5 days. Yield imo is above average and it was semi dense but could be easily pressed into. Really hearty strain too I accidentally dropped it in flower and it uprooted from the container. It did not herm or show signs of stress after that fumble. Like how the maple leaf pattern on a predominately indica strain looks trippy.


----------



## calicat (Apr 25, 2014)

I personally think both the SL and Appy Papi are great breeding males. They both serve its purpose in relation the mother cut that B chooses to cross with. The only drawback I would have to express would be in the SL. The flowering times can be way inconsistent. Example from clone on the blackberrywidow phenotype of road kill unicorn averaged 12.5 weeks. I could imagine it being a 14 week plus strain if grown directly from seed. Appy Papi flowering times consistently have been 9-10 weeks for me clone / and or directly from seed.


----------



## calicat (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh btw ty brutha D619 for the post on BB concerning Great lakes. I signed up with them and will order from them in near future.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for that awesome write up Calicat! I've noticed that almost anything of bodhis gear is at least ten weeks, only exception I've found were superstitious with almost all of them done within days of each other after week 9. Still have beans of it left but it just isn't my style of smoke now, and I have a bunch of gear running and keeping things makes me have to make decisions. But God damn they are frosty, pretty quick flowering and practically uniform in all regards with minimum stretch. A great sog plant for anyone desiring uniformity or lowered flower times with less stretch


----------



## calicat (Apr 25, 2014)

I know what ya mean Tonight concerning SS. My daughter wanted to keep it because of the rare purple expression from blockhead. Me and my future son in law decided to scrap it to make room for our killer atf mom. It wont purple since we are entering summer soon and I dont have the flowering led unit(s) yet. Its good smells amazing looks amazing but I was conflicted with it not being a true daytime or nightime smoke. It was like a sit in a rocking chair and look at birds flying smoke. But since Clankie said there is a killer phenotype in SS I will hunt when rotation takes me back to that strain.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 25, 2014)

D619 nice collection!! that pack of lucky charms jumped right out at me--the one that got away!  super jealous of that Bodhi collection, dude!


----------



## tree king (Apr 25, 2014)

calicat said:


> I know what ya mean Tonight concerning SS. My daughter wanted to keep it because of the rare purple expression from blockhead. Me and my future son in law decided to scrap it to make room for our killer atf mom. It wont purple since we are entering summer soon and I dont have the flowering led unit(s) yet. Its good smells amazing looks amazing but I was conflicted with it not being a true daytime or nightime smoke. It was like a sit in a rocking chair and look at birds flying smoke. But since Clankie said there is a killer phenotype in SS I will hunt when rotation takes me back to that strain.


calicat i never knew you grew the atf. you gave me some real good info in the past on the rku. how would you say that killer mom of atf compares to the big purple monster pheno of rku? yield, potency, taste? would you say the rku yields more?

I'm on day 50 with the atf and I'm noticing that the plants are getting pretty fat but not massive like i was hoping for. don't get me wrong its a very nice respectable yield so I'm pretty happy. i also got the rku on day 13 of flower from seed. I'm hoping you tell me the rku yields more I'm looking for a straight monster you know


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 25, 2014)

calicat said:


> Its good smells amazing looks amazing but I was conflicted with it not being a true daytime or nightime smoke. It was like a sit in a rocking chair and look at birds flying smoke.


I'd call that 6 - 8 PM smoke. I could open up that spot a couple nights a week.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 25, 2014)

u got any pics of the superstious i got 3 big ones in flower right now, my last ss turned purple on me, my tranquil elephantizer will be here tomorrow


----------



## gabechihua (Apr 25, 2014)

Read a while back in this thread that Bodhi lost his Apollo 11G father. Anyone have any confirmation of this, would really like to pick up some of those Apollo F3's if they ever drop again.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 26, 2014)

If I ever had to be the PR for a seed company I would get Calicat to write all the descriptions.


----------



## calicat (Apr 26, 2014)

tree king said:


> calicat i never knew you grew the atf. you gave me some real good info in the past on the rku. how would you say that killer mom of atf compares to the big purple monster pheno of rku? yield, potency, taste? would you say the rku yields more?
> 
> I'm on day 50 with the atf and I'm noticing that the plants are getting pretty fat but not massive like i was hoping for. don't get me wrong its a very nice respectable yield so I'm pretty happy. i also got the rku on day 13 of flower from seed. I'm hoping you tell me the rku yields more I'm looking for a straight monster you know


I have not made a dedicated run yet. Just tracking clone rooting ( 7 days average ), abusing some clones to see how resilient it is i.e uprooting on purpose ( pretty hardy from that end ), introducing it outdoor without hardening ( so far so good still have about a week to test that ), messing with photoperiods ( does herm ), and introducing light poisoning ( does herm) etc. So to answer your question I could not as of yet.


----------



## calicat (Apr 26, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> u got any pics of the superstious i got 3 big ones in flower right now, my last ss turned purple on me, my tranquil elephantizer will be here tomorrow


Its just in veg broski. I'll pull it out of led and take a picture. Heard its hard to post pictures since the revamp but I'll try.


----------



## calicat (Apr 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> If I ever had to be the PR for a seed company I would get Calicat to write all the descriptions.


If I ever had to be a PR for a seed company I would get you to write all the descriptions for me hehehe .


----------



## bluesdad (Apr 26, 2014)

Now under the Just got 2 free Snow Queen.popped 1.germed fast.at 3 weeks now,transplanted from 1 liter into 3 gal pot.under the Sun and looking good,kinda hoping for a girl but I'll be cool with either.popping the other 2night.I'll post pics in a min.peace everybody


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 26, 2014)

Here is a couple shots from one of the four Superstitious after a cure.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 26, 2014)

Alas my first Pagoda is a male. Thinking it was a runt as the vigor and structure are quite floppy. I'll pick something else to go in the tent tonight


----------



## tree king (Apr 26, 2014)

its all good calicat. good luck wit the atf


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 26, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Alas my first Pagoda is a male. Thinking it was a runt as the vigor and structure are quite floppy. I'll pick something else to go in the tent tonight


Pick the Pagoda again !


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 26, 2014)

thanks callicat and tonight for the pics, heres the one i grew a couple grows back


----------



## kindnug (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm collecting pollen with vase(1/2 full of water) + 2 large paper bags

I cut ~10" off the end of each stalk, put them all in the vase, and put the vase inside 1 paper bag(with another bag slid over the top)

They have dropped lots of pollen in only 3 days and most pods are just beginning to open.
Already used some of the pollen on bottom branches.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 26, 2014)

Tree King:

If yield is a major factor in your decision to keep females, you should try Temple crosses.
What bank gave away Blue Temple? I want...


----------



## calicat (Apr 26, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Tree King:
> 
> If yield is a major factor in your decision to keep females, you should try Temple crosses.
> What bank gave away Blue Temple? I want...


I believe at one time HN had it. And I heard some cats getting it from GL.


----------



## calicat (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey Bigworm that is indeed a sexy gal you have there. Its always hard to determine expression especially when one did that watch in your environment from start to finish. I am going to take a stab in the dark here. Was your genetic expression a mixture of B's pre-92 Bubba Kush with Blueberry? Tonight and I have some trainwreck and SL expression and I believe he got a sensi star expression on another pheno and he made some killer hash. On last one do not hold me to that. Trying to determine from all our grows which is the one to really look for in terms of effect and overall potency.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2014)

I would of loved to get some blue temple. So disappointed.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 27, 2014)

I just calculated it would take 3 years to run my vault dry, and that excludes half packs and freebies. Feels a bit wrong lol...


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I just calculated it would take 3 years to run my vault dry, and that excludes half packs and freebies. Feels a bit wrong lol...


Sounds a bit awesome to me.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 27, 2014)

If my garden would double in size, it take me few years to get through every bean if I wasn't cloning plants along the way, just in fems would take me forever. Yet just bought some PCK since I finally found a ten pack.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 27, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I just calculated it would take 3 years to run my vault dry, and that excludes half packs and freebies. Feels a bit wrong lol...


It does feel wrong. That's one of the reasons I pop a couple of fem beans from the 'not likely to be popped' bin every round, mostly for backups, but the healthy ones always get finished even if it's a corner spot. I've had some really good surprises; a TH Se-eds A-Train, for instance, as well as the expected crap [ GH Exodus ]. Right now I have a stellar Paradise Delahaze, and FoS Freedom Haze @ 4wks 12 / 12 that I popped jfthoi, along with a lesser RP KK, and somebody's GSC that's likely getting scrapped today. These line the edges of the SSDD, BH, BO Bodhi girls that are just days from being done.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> If my garden would double in size, it take me few years to get through every bean if I wasn't cloning plants along the way, just in fems would take me forever. Yet just bought some PCK since I finally found a ten pack.


I hear ya. 3 Goji beans gave me two different girl fems that after a month are good, but don't slay me by any means. That leaves 8 Goji's that have fell down the pecking order, and may never get tried again....and that's a real shame.

That's a big reason I rarely order packs of anything larger than 5 anymore; eleven is just more than I can use. The Single Se-ed Center has provided 5 ATF, 3 Solo Stash, and 3 Ancient OG, as well as many single fems [ Soma, Sin City ], and they don't upcharge the singles.


----------



## brek (Apr 27, 2014)

High all! I made some hard hash candies with SSDD bubble hash and I've been in outerspace lately. The tent with some new bodhi goodness came down and everything is curing nicely in jars.... When I'm not so high I will upload pics of Headtrip, rku, blood orange, another ATF pheno and the cheech wizard x IK.....

Cheech wiz x IK is INCREDIBLE. Blood orange is like sucking and orange with a chemmy backend exhale. The high literally makes my body "BUZZZZZZ".

Not sure about that great lakes place, but they have a 20 pack of bodhi "pakistani landrace". Fuck me running I want...I WANT!

Would take me around 3 years to deplete the vault also...Maybe more. Guess whose still buying se-eds?

The deadly G's look insane but I can see them being overpowering in a cross.... Can do pics......

When you see a "Kudra" cross drop snatch it up QUICK. I have 2 and they are BEASTS at 37 days... They smell like smarties candies.


----------



## Mid Mi Mike (Apr 27, 2014)

brek said:


> High all! I made some hard hash candies with SSDD bubble hash and I've been in outerspace lately. The tent with some new bodhi goodness came down and everything is curing nicely in jars.... When I'm not so high I will upload pics of Headtrip, rku, blood orange, another ATF pheno and the cheech wizard x IK.....
> 
> Cheech wiz x IK is INCREDIBLE. Blood orange is like sucking and orange with a chemmy backend exhale. The high literally makes my body "BUZZZZZZ".
> 
> ...


Great lakes place is good


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 27, 2014)

I simply can't get rid of my Goji. I really need to grab a pack to run. She is a great balance between head and body, smoke a joint last night, well half of one, and it was good night nurse.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 27, 2014)

I hear ya about buying beans. In a week, I've made two purchases, PCK from Ace and MLI from sensi. Still love the bodhi but waiting for the deadly g. First purchase non bodhi. Been wanting to try both brands and those beans, only hoping not to be disappointed


----------



## dabumps (Apr 27, 2014)

calicat said:


> Hey Bigworm that is indeed a sexy gal you have there. Its always hard to determine expression especially when one did that watch in your environment from start to finish. I am going to take a stab in the dark here. Was your genetic expression a mixture of B's pre-92 Bubba Kush with Blueberry? Tonight and I have some trainwreck and SL expression and I believe he got a sensi star expression on another pheno and he made some killer hash. On last one do not hold me to that. Trying to determine from all our grows which is the one to really look for in terms of effect and overall potency.


Is this the calicat?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 27, 2014)

I wish DJ Short and Bodhi would just colaborate and sell the blue temple.

I really hate that I missed out on those. i got silver lotus as my freebie. And I had bought dragon fruit which is a ssh cross to begin with.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 27, 2014)

I do love the blueberry hill going to plant a few more mid summer and f 2 them


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I simply can't get rid of my Goji. I really need to grab a pack to run. She is a great balance between head and body, smoke a joint last night, well half of one, and it was good night nurse.


Please don't get me wrong...it's definitely good...but I just reach past it to grab something else to smoke. As has been said w/ superstitious, it just hasn't connected w/ me, but there's a lot of tokes in those jars to still change my mind, hopefully.



TonightYou said:


> I do love the blueberry hill going to plant a few more mid summer and f 2 them


Yes....I was almost ready to hit the 2nd half of the Somango doob from noon, and you reminded me that I have a quick dried bud of BBH to vape and sample. Those and the SSDD are gorgeous colas and nugs.....extremely firm; almost hard. Will be very little trim work on the BH especially. Looking at a Thrs chop @ 70 days.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I do love the blueberry hill going to plant a few more mid summer and f 2 them


Dude ! I just spent ten minutes of grins and giggles in the StrainHunters thread....after about 6 good vape pulls of the blueberry hill. That's a good thing, right?


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 27, 2014)

If I wasn't working I'd be giggling stoned out too. Dan freelancing is awesome money but I lose my weekends. Got a lovely edible for when I'm done complements of an awesome member


----------



## tree king (Apr 27, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Tree King:
> 
> If yield is a major factor in your decision to keep females, you should try Temple crosses.
> What bank gave away Blue Temple? I want...


I'm growin mountain temple as we speak brotha I'm glad you said that. I'm on day 14 and I'm loving the vigor so far. appreciate the info


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 28, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Please don't get me wrong...it's definitely good...but I just reach past it to grab something else to smoke. As has been said w/ superstitious, it just hasn't connected w/ me, but there's a lot of tokes in those jars to still change my mind, hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....I was almost ready to hit the 2nd half of the Somango doob from noon, and you reminded me that I have a quick dried bud of BBH to vape and sample. Those and the SSDD are gorgeous colas and nugs.....extremely firm; almost hard. Will be very little trim work on the BH especially. Looking at a Thrs chop @ 70 days.


The one I keep going for isnt even proper OG power. Got this Afghan Haze x PCK I keep going for. Tasty, damn tasty, and really mild. Skinning up fat blunts and racking afro loads. Nice to have something I can hit all the time. Sold on the idea of starting my old school garden now.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 28, 2014)

Pck as in Pakistani chitral kush?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 28, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Pck as in Pakistani chitral kush?



Indeed yes. Very cool cross, dont think it will be worth the time indoors but was my favorite in the outdoor garden this year. Tastes like it is 1995... I like it. Not sharing hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 28, 2014)

i'll admit it; i was a little worried sending almost $200 in the mail without registering it, but it got there! looks like my blue tara and other non-bodhi beans will be mailed soon! whew!!  

fingers crossed for the next two orders i made with beansman!  yeah, did i mention i was not going to be buying any more beans this year?  because apparently i didn't mean it.  but when an extra pack of SSDD showed, i had to get it. looks like there are two packs left too--still contemplating buying one more pack! 

it is an addiction and i need an intervention. well, maybe in a few years...


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 28, 2014)

So I threw a wildly branched Pagoda into flower to replace the male. Fingers crossed this one's a lady. Little floppy to be honest.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 28, 2014)

Golden Triangle F2 beans forming on bottom branches.
Testing a few males but only 1 on this run.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 28, 2014)

For those with experience with sunshine daydream, how much does she stretch? I think avg flower time I've seen is 10-11 weeks?


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh and MH, cool to hear you digging the pck so much. I have a local breeder that came out with a bunch of crosses using a pck male. I'm gonna pop the forum GSC x pck and the afghooey x pck pretty soon. Any insight what other moms would go well with the pck male? He's got a few others as well I was thinking about grabbing.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 28, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> For those with experience with sunshine daydream, how much does she stretch? I think avg flower time I've seen is 10-11 weeks?


The three girls I had (now down to just the one) stretched probably 1.5 - 1.75 times during the flip. Over all it wasn't bad, one only stretched 1.33 X or so, but the other three (one male) were about the same.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 28, 2014)

Damn so none of them even doubled eh? Good thing I asked as they will be running next to a bunch of og's that like to triple! Gonna have to get a stand for the ssdd, probably the tranquil elaphantizers as well. Hear they don't stretch much either. The strange love I'm guessing will stretch 2-3x


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 28, 2014)

Yep I propped them up on pots. Goji and Blueberry Hill are stretchers.


----------



## brek (Apr 28, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> The one I keep going for isnt even proper OG power. Got this Afghan Haze x PCK I keep going for. Tasty, damn tasty, and really mild. Skinning up fat blunts and racking afro loads. Nice to have something I can hit all the time. Sold on the idea of starting my old school garden now.


I have about 14 strains to choose from at the moment..... Almost if not all are EXCELLENT...... But I just keep reaching for GSC x trainwreck x ECSD. I simply cannot get enough of it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 28, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Yep I propped them up on pots. Goji and Blueberry Hill are stretchers.


Roger, that. I supercropped the blueberry hill several times trying to keep her down w/ the SSDD and BO. None of the 3 were topped; I love the size and structure of the SSDD. Compact, with a solid main cola and multi-crowns. I'm hoping to take them down @ 10 weeks, but they all look like they should go longer - especially the BO>


----------



## Know One (Apr 29, 2014)

5 weeks from the date they were planted.
Started 3-21, This image of Super Snow Lotus was taken today 4-28


----------



## Upstate2626 (Apr 29, 2014)

I have been eyeballing that SSL but havent tried it yet, looks nice. I took a couple months off these boards but since then I picked up and started full packs of Blockhead BX, Sky Lotus, The Fuzz, Appy Thunderfuck, Blue Lotus, Blueberry Hill (2nd pack), Prayer Tower, Snow Queen (5 beans) and Lemon Penetration for my non-medical grow. Waiting on my Dream Mountain and Lion's Milk hoping I get the WIFI #3 x SL beans as freebies as those would be crusty for sure! Just cut down my last Green Lotus and its about time I got back on the forum. Tried a couple packs of GG Mango Puff and Grape Puff but didnt find anything to keep around with them so its back to my main man B. Nice seeing everyone growing some fire, keep it up!


----------



## Upstate2626 (Apr 29, 2014)

I have been waiting a couple years to try a Bodhi x with some some dez in it and finally got the Oregon Lemon Dez x SL so hopefully I get something nice outta them, if not- I am really thinking about trying the Doc's Dez but its not the cheapest. Who knows? Anyone here try Dr Greenthumbs Dez?

I do wanna say that the Green Crack phenos of Green Lotus are the quickest cuts I have run from Bodhi- 7.5 weeks.

Also have 6 of B's Northern Lights (open pollination) in flower. They already have more crust than my Sensi NL's did when they were finished. Seems to be a better selection with Bodhi than Sensi. I did reverse a Sensi NL with spray and hit it to a Bodhi NL for some beans. Watching the lil beans growing now, first time reversing a plant and doing "indoor breeding" and I use that term loosely. Not expecting a cup winner but should be some decent NL genetics in them.

BTY- Blood Orange, I didnt care for. Got some nice yields but the smoke isnt up to par for me and 11 weeks to wait on some skunk sux. Last orange flavored strain I will run. Did Kosher Tangie and that didnt strike my fancy either. Picky bastard I am!


----------



## kona gold (Apr 29, 2014)

Know One said:


> 5 weeks from the date they were planted.
> Started 3-21, This image of Super Snow Lotus was taken today 4-28


Is that mite damage I see on the leaves? Or are they just out of balance?


----------



## Upstate2626 (Apr 29, 2014)

kona gold said:


> Is that mite damage I see on the leaves? Or are they just out of balance?


Why you asking? I am sure the grower sees the issues also and will do whats needed. We all have good grows and some that aren't our best and everything in between. It was a little non-offensive comment like this that I got to me a couple months ago and kept me away from these boards. Knowone may have the beginnings of mite damage or a miconut def. A lil bug control or cal/mag should be all thats needed my good man, keep us posted on the Super Snow Lotus.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 29, 2014)

Upstate2626 said:


> Why you asking? I am sure the grower sees the issues also and will do whats needed. We all have good grows and some that aren't our best and everything in between. It was a little non-offensive comment like this that I got to me a couple months ago and kept me away from these boards. Knowone may have the beginnings of mite damage or a miconut def. A lil bug control or cal/mag should be all thats needed my good man, keep us posted on the Super Snow Lotus.


 Sometimes it's nice to see something, say something in the event the grower may not know. Not something to get defensive about, although I agree it isn't the end of the world. I didn't notice anything but I'm on mobile


----------



## kona gold (Apr 29, 2014)

Upstate2626 said:


> Why you asking? I am sure the grower sees the issues also and will do whats needed. We all have good grows and some that aren't our best and everything in between. It was a little non-offensive comment like this that I got to me a couple months ago and kept me away from these boards. Knowone may have the beginnings of mite damage or a miconut def. A lil bug control or cal/mag should be all thats needed my good man, keep us posted on the Super Snow Lotus.


I am asking to help bro. Why are you questioning me? It was not a comment on your post.
Mites are a bitch when they get established, and nutrient imbalance can cause devastating affects!
It can come from many thing.....bad water source, mixing nutrients together, over fert, too much cal/mag....

Then you solution is a little bug control or cal/mag. That is not always the answer and cal/mag might be one of the problems.
I am asking question to help diagnose the problem....you assume to know without asking questions to eliminate the variables, and figure out a solution.

Don't assume bro, and don't put some vibe on me, cause you got a personal problem.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 29, 2014)

That looks SUPER legit. Sign me up for one of everything.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't know if those are mites to be honest, quick question, is that a heat pad under your plant? And if so, is it on? Anyways I'd check the roots, but I'm thinking perhaps the plant is root bound, that container seems a tad small for the plant, or perhaps I'm missing something. Eta so I missed it's in rock wool, still maybe could use some room


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 29, 2014)

Upstate2626 said:


> Why you asking? I am sure the grower sees the issues also and will do whats needed. We all have good grows and some that aren't our best and everything in between. It was a little non-offensive comment like this that I got to me a couple months ago and kept me away from these boards. Knowone may have the beginnings of mite damage or a miconut def. A lil bug control or cal/mag should be all thats needed my good man, keep us posted on the Super Snow Lotus.


I'm pulling some test blueberry hill thru the vape, reading posts this AM. First of all, welcome back. 2nd, sometimes it's our momentary mood that reads posts differently, but if that were my pic, and some mites had gotten past my blurry eyes, I'd want someone to bring it to my attention.

It was about 7 weeks ago that I posted pics of my 3 Bodhis because of concerns I was having. These folks were quick to offer advice; Kona included. 

I know it gets kind of pissy on a lot of other threads on RIU - I actually enjoy it at times - but another of the many cool things about this Bodhi thread, is that there's a vibe of liking and respecting one another in here. Have a good toke or 3 and re-read. [and again, welcome back.]


----------



## calicat (Apr 29, 2014)

Was wondering about you Upstate. Welcome back broski  . Oh and if you change your mind concerning Orange Skunk strains, you should give Tangerine Power by SCS a gander.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 29, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I don't know if those are mites to be honest, quick question, is that a heat pad under your plant? And if so, is it on? Anyways I'd check the roots, but I'm thinking perhaps the plant is root bound, that container seems a tad small for the plant, or perhaps I'm missing something. Eta so I missed it's in rock wool, still maybe could use some room


 Well honestly to say anything a few close up pics and pics of the under side as well as full run down of environmental factors is needed...

What interests me is that bottom fan visible on the left. That one should explain a lot with a closer look.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 29, 2014)

How far along are your sky lotus?


----------



## Adrosmokin (Apr 29, 2014)

calicat said:


> Was wondering about you Upstate. Welcome back broski  . Oh and if you change your mind concerning Orange Skunk strains, you should give Tangerine Power by SCS a gander.


How are SCS? Few shops around here carry them, was gonna try a pack.


----------



## calicat (Apr 29, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> How are SCS? Few shops around here carry them, was gonna try a pack.


I have done their sinmints and tangerine power. Both the breeding males in those mentioned strains is their killer blue power. My experience with both those strains have been stellar. On deck is their galactic jack and petroleum nightmare. SCS rocks  .


----------



## HazeHeaven (Apr 29, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> How are SCS? Few shops around here carry them, was gonna try a pack.


I did their Blue Power and was very happy. Not the best yielding (not the worst either) but it's a wonderfully potent indica with a thick, rich kushy taste. Very sticky and resinous. They use the BP in most of their crosses but I went with the BP by itself. Was not disappointed. It holds up well to the Bodhi, GGG, DNA, etc strains.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 29, 2014)

calicat said:


> Was wondering about you Upstate. Welcome back broski  . Oh and if you change your mind concerning Orange Skunk strains, you should give Tangerine Power by SCS a gander.


I'm only days away from chop, but there is nothing orange about the blood orange that I can detect. One fem, so nbd. I do have a Tangerine Power just into 12 / 12 that's looking fine.


----------



## calicat (Apr 29, 2014)

Sounds like the appy dominated aericks cali o cut in your case and not really surprised tbh. Hope you enjoy the TP we totally do. We have our last one to be chopped on the 15th. Hopefully my projects with TP is a success . If it didnt take then I'll just get it again.


----------



## CannaCole (Apr 29, 2014)

Blood Orange, White Lotus and AC/DC x Good Medicine all transfered into veg room. Transplanting into airpots soon.


----------



## CannaCole (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## CannaCole (Apr 29, 2014)

I know it's HPS bulb (just cut last DWC grow)... gotta change to MH when lights out. 

Bulbs are wicked hawt!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 29, 2014)

love the LED trip, or whatever is happening to that floor…lol


----------



## kaneboy (Apr 29, 2014)

Outta dream beaver and the fuzz which one does everyone prefer I cant decide


----------



## brek (Apr 30, 2014)

calicat said:


> I have done their sinmints and tangerine power. Both the breeding males in those mentioned strains is their killer blue power. My experience with both those strains have been stellar. On deck is their galactic jack and petroleum nightmare. SCS rocks  .


Realllllly Calicat.... Tell me more. Lol. I been wondering about SCS and I totally respect your opinion... May give em a go now! Which leads me to this... While Bodhi is my main man (80% of the garden) I like giving other breeders a run if they peak interest. I think we all kinda feel that way in this thread. So I like hearing from YOU GUYS other strains/breeders that rock. All while giving the most respect to B. That being said I just ordered a pack of cannabiogen peyote purple and I'm pretty stoked on it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 30, 2014)

kaneboy said:


> Outta dream beaver and the fuzz which one does everyone prefer I cant decide


Dream Beaver is one of the best types I have ever touched. She will give you a lot of VERY potent racy phenos, heart-pounding psychedelic UP. HUGE yields. She tolerates no bad light though, not weak light, not light leaks, so if your room is jacked and you cut the lower nodes that get little light or train very well, she is in my arrogant opinion the QUEEN of pure Sativas. Flavors are spicy, fruity and chemmy all at once, completely indescribable and unique. The oil tastes even better than the bud, the bubble hash comes out very dank, I have a straight-up fuel tasting hash from one pheno, a fruity chemmy one from another, and a spicy chocolate one too. RUINED my bubble bags lol, sticky as fuk even when dry. 



brek said:


> Realllllly Calicat.... Tell me more. Lol. I been wondering about SCS and I totally respect your opinion... May give em a go now! Which leads me to this... While Bodhi is my main man (80% of the garden) I like giving other breeders a run if they peak interest. I think we all kinda feel that way in this thread. So I like hearing from YOU GUYS other strains/breeders that rock. All while giving the most respect to B. That being said I just ordered a pack of cannabiogen peyote purple and I'm pretty stoked on it.


After Calicat's smoke report a mate of mine ran the SinMints 12/12 from seed. Bag of skittles describes the flavor of my favorite pheno perfectly. The herm reports put me off a bit, but it really is a spectacular smoke, going to pull the trigger on a pack soon, and it will definitely get bumped into the front of the cue far as my vault goes. Not what they describe far as flavor goes, but IMO waaaaay better than what they describe.

Soma Seeds NYCD - I say this over and over and over, everybody HAS to grow it at least once. Insanely beautiful herb, especially if you can get her to fade with a slightly colder temp. Still sets the bar far as potency is concerned in my books. True connoisseur flavor, tastes like MORE. 

Mr Nice Black Widow - Frost monster, insane flavor. Total porn-star plants. VERY nice high too, a definite all time favorite

DNA Genetics L.A Confidential - WOW. Just... WOW. Insane exotic flavor, potent cerebral high. I was VERY, VERY impressed with the smoke. Ran a cut from a mate, had to let go of it and I am still crying about it

Homegrown Fantaseeds Armageddon - Just because it is fun having buds THAT big hehehehehehe. Dank herb, but honestly I love it because the buds are just plain RUDE. Best yield I ever got from SoG.

Those are the ones top of my head that gave me several great runs. Sooooo much out there. 

But the best deal in cannabis is coming up soon... Breeder's Boutique Summer Sale. Even if not on sale, their Engineer's Dream will get your motor running. The most beautiful plant ever. But yeah their summer sale is half off everything, and their prices are already really, REALLY good. One of the most underrated breeders out there.


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 30, 2014)

brek said:


> Realllllly Calicat.... Tell me more. Lol. I been wondering about SCS and I totally respect your opinion... May give em a go now! Which leads me to this... While Bodhi is my main man (80% of the garden) I like giving other breeders a run if they peak interest. I think we all kinda feel that way in this thread. So I like hearing from YOU GUYS other strains/breeders that rock. All while giving the most respect to B. That being said I just ordered a pack of cannabiogen peyote purple and I'm pretty stoked on it.


where did you happen to find those gems (purple peyote)? Wanted those over a year ago and couldn't find them stocked. Eta never mind. I found it. Ah goddamn bean addiction. I can't really justify ordering them seeing as I have two orders en route as I type this.


----------



## DustyNugs (Apr 30, 2014)

Still trying to get used to the new forum, forgive me if my pic doesn't upload. Should be a group shot of my gals... Well as of yesterday I'm pretty sure my SSDD #1 is a big momma and my Golden Triangle #2 is a big nasty male. I'm gonna get in here and look some more this morning, really hoping my lone Lemon Zinger is female.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Apr 30, 2014)

brek said:


> Realllllly Calicat.... Tell me more. Lol. I been wondering about SCS and I totally respect your opinion... May give em a go now! Which leads me to this... While Bodhi is my main man (80% of the garden) I like giving other breeders a run if they peak interest. I think we all kinda feel that way in this thread. So I like hearing from YOU GUYS other strains/breeders that rock. All while giving the most respect to B. That being said I just ordered a pack of cannabiogen peyote purple and I'm pretty stoked on it.





TonightYou said:


> where did you happen to find those gems (purple peyote)? Wanted those over a year ago and couldn't find them stocked. Eta never mind. I found it. Ah goddamn bean addiction. I can't really justify ordering them seeing as I have two orders en route as I type this.


Don't take all the PP!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 30, 2014)

TY - Your original choice just might not be the right one for you after all. You need to order more beans ASAP so you can feel which is the ONE when they all lay in the palm of your hand. The fact the other beans are en route already is even more reason for haste in ordering more. The longer the gap between arrivals, the more biased your final decision will end up being. That would require yet more beans to fix, seeing as you have to make a REAL choice. This would suck seeing as you would then need to DOUBLE UP your order to negate the time gap issue. 

I should go into politics.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 30, 2014)

does anybody know if bohdi seeds ever came in a little green dime baggie or are they always the clear baggies reason im asking cause today i got my zon order of bohdi tranquil elephantizer remix and its a green bag not clear and instead of 11 seeds theres 12 it has the gold sticker with the strain name on it, idk just a little nervious i guess


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 30, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> does anybody know if bohdi seeds ever came in a little green dime baggie or are they always the clear baggies reason im asking cause today i got my zon order of bohdi tranquil elephantizer remix and its a green bag not clear and instead of 11 seeds theres 12 it has the gold sticker with the strain name on it, idk just a little nervious i guess



I've ordered Bodhi from the Zon a couple times and they always came in the clear baggie with the gold label. I wouldn't be concerned though, they have always been straight up as far as I know.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 30, 2014)

All the packs I've gotten are the green bag, gold label around the opening of the bag. And I've gotten them from bodhi verified sources


----------



## Adrosmokin (Apr 30, 2014)

Yea, mine from Seedsman were in green bag w/ a gold label over the top.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 30, 2014)

word thats good news had me worried a little bit as a freebe i got cherry ak47 x gorilla grape x emperor kush and glo f2 from magilla cant wait to pop


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 30, 2014)

What did they send you for freebies worm? As much as I hate to admit it, I'm eyeballing a couple packs from them even though I swore off buying anymore friggin seeds.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 30, 2014)

i heard that u still need some good gentics to start off with ant nothing wrong with it bro


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 30, 2014)

oh yeah and speaking of crosses my boy sent me some grape ape x with dr who and blue chesse x dr who im putting him together a nice package for him


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 30, 2014)

The Goji are the two in the back. 5 days into 12/12. They have been topped a couple times.

Better pics later tonight. My hands always shake too much to take a clear picture unless I really brace myself.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh nvm, they can be zoomed in on if you click picture.

Still will have some nice pictures of stems and sides tonight.


----------



## calicat (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks pretty steady to me sistah  .


----------



## TonightYou (Apr 30, 2014)

Mad, it seems I can never have enough, lol. It's like some weird collection but I like variety and just need to surrender to the fact I have limited space, time and resources. I am excited to try new things but I'm really waiting for those deadly gs. Gotta feeling that it will be some good medicine for the arthritis. Nah, stay outta politics, it's pretty ugly and you end up a subservient bitch to those with money or kissing the rings of those with access to money. At least that's been my experience, which is pretty disappointing really


----------



## DloMI (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I remember reading that the green bags are used for dirty room pollinations and tester seeds.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 30, 2014)

Green bags are just newer stuff... They were first seen in the DR releases. Now some come in green and some in clear, but they all have that gold label.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't think the deadly G line is being released, unless theres been an update saying otherwise?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 30, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> What did they send you for freebies worm? As much as I hate to admit it, I'm eyeballing a couple packs from them even though I swore off buying anymore friggin seeds.


On RIU, when somebody mentions swearing off buying beans, it means they are about to pull the trigger


----------



## Know One (May 1, 2014)

kona gold said:


> Is that mite damage I see on the leaves? Or are they just out of balance?


Didn't mean to take so long to respond about the spider mite comment (other shit to do ya know).
For the record, I took no offense at all to the comment.
I did have some issues with pests in that room at one point. What you see in the image is the remanence of that, along with little drops of minor nute burn.
I will be taking more pics in the next day or two with an update on how things look currently.
I also have one of 3 that is topped using Uncle Bens topping technique. I am really looking forward to seeing how that does.


----------



## Know One (May 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> is that a heat pad under your plant? And if so, is it on? Anyways I'd check the roots, but I'm thinking perhaps the plant is root bound, that container seems a tad small for the plant, or perhaps I'm missing something. Eta so I missed it's in rock wool, still maybe could use some room


The heating mat was used only while seeds were first germinating. 
About the rockwool and root growth. I started seeds in RO water 1"X1" RW cubes with no nutrients for first 3 or 4 days on heating mat. All popped within 3 days (most in 2) and went into 4"X4" RW cubes. I then added GH 1 part A-Grow at 3-400ppm.
Once roots show thru bottom of 4"X4" they go on 3' long X 6" wide X 4" deep slabs (3 per slab about 1' apart).
As roots hit the bottom of slab they turn and flow with the direction of water and nutes pumping through the top feed hoses. I prefer 24 hours continuous feed. I always have roots growing down into the res from upper tray they get so long.
By the time they go to flower (within a few days of placing on large slabs) the ppm is about 900-1000. I use .7 conversion for ppm
EC approx. 1.0
pH 5.8
8 bulb T-5 while in veg.
I'll try to add anything as I remember and take more images.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 1, 2014)

Yeah you can grow HUGE plants in small NFT systems. Ordered a little rig with two half square meter trays to mess about with again. My first rig ever was this improvised NFT monster made with drain pipes, guttering and other stuff I scored for free. Can get very nice molded systems here now so none of that time spent building. WIN


----------



## TonightYou (May 1, 2014)

Yea, came home drunk from the pub, was bored and checked the net, beans man had the PCK I've wanted, fucking ordered as an excuse to buy some ACE. Despite the fact I have MLI en route. Eta I'd love to try one of those systems once I can safely account for failure as I'd hate to have a spill with neighbors below me.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 1, 2014)

i am so excited!!  seedsman has lucky charms back in stock and i just picked up a pack! my two beans i purchased from TSSC several months ago never germed, most likely because of me not being patient enough. so i am psyched to finally get some and see if they are magically delicious.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Yea, came home drunk from the pub, was bored and checked the net, beans man had the PCK I've wanted, fucking ordered as an excuse to buy some ACE. Despite the fact I have MLI en route. Eta I'd love to try one of those systems once I can safely account for failure as I'd hate to have a spill with neighbors below me.


If it is a nicely made rig not much chance of that. A wonky gutter system yeah sure, but PVC is cheap enough to build a very sturdy rig on a budget. Trays are nice and neat and very low too. If we can make stuff like this in S.A you can find better rigs for cheaper, guaranteed:

http://www.gthydro.co.za/product/december2013/nft-small-double/

That guy also makes his own nutes, I got some to test and they kick GHE in the sack pretty hard. 

Only thing to remember is plants don't stand on their own so a screen is essential. Absolutely insane growth and yields once dialed in.


----------



## calicat (May 1, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> I don't think the deadly G line is being released, unless theres been an update saying otherwise?


To the best of my knowledge I believe Bodhi is not going to go with the F3 88g13HP because the testers suggest complete domination of the mother cut used. Taste from mother side is not translating over. He might go back to original F1 father undecisive atm. Stay tuned.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 1, 2014)

calicat said:


> To the best of my knowledge I believe Bodhi is not going to go with the F3 88g13HP because the testers suggest complete domination of the mother cut used. Taste from mother side is not translating over. He might go back to original F1 father undecisive atm. Stay tuned.


I have not seen any other tests for the Clusterfunk Remix yet, but mate, it is definitely not totally dominated by the DeadlyG so far. The stretch is Chem family one hundred percent. It is pretty mental really. Also more branchy than other tests I have seen. Flower day 8, so we will see when it gets to the end. Strong chemmy stink coming off them already too... Hopefully there is this one exception to the DeadlyG dominance.


----------



## galaxy447 (May 1, 2014)

Can someone please give me more info on the latest northern lights #5 from bodhi? I would like to know anything more than his description on the "tude" Phenotypes, parent selection, potency?


----------



## DustyNugs (May 1, 2014)

After checking today...

3/3 SSDD are female

2/3 Golden Triangle are female

My lone lemon zinger is a male and I have nice 9 fingered Golden Triangle male. I'd really like to keep them around but I wouldn't mind getting them out of the way. 

I also have three sinmints that still aren't showing sex. The tall strecthy one is actually looking like it might be a gal but I don't see a pistil in the preflower yet, waiting to confirm.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 1, 2014)

Goji on the left ^


Goji in back and left


----------



## CannaCole (May 1, 2014)

Blood Orange topped / cloned yesterday. Look at those 4 perfect arms! Unfortunately they will get chopped


----------



## CannaCole (May 1, 2014)

DustyNugs said:


> After checking today...
> 
> 3/3 SSDD are female
> 
> ...


Duuude, are those all the same plant just photoshopped next to each other?

Looking sexy!


----------



## kindnug (May 1, 2014)

My Satsuma were green pk+ Golden Triangle clear pk(both with gold label fold)


----------



## undercovergrow (May 1, 2014)

...so how is it possible that seedsman (and others) be out of lucky charms and then it is back in stock with apparently limited quantities; they're showing they only have two left (and then it changed to four). does anyone know where these beans magically came from? i thought bodhi's appalachia male was lost, so he couldn't reproduce them, right? i was just sitting here pleased i got a pack since i didn't think i would be able to now and am just wondering. thanks!!


----------



## mane2008 (May 1, 2014)

dang SSDD dropped on attitude(idk when) but when i scored a pack there were 5 and now theres only 1(less than 3 mins later lol).

I too am wondering how places like attitude have the Appalachia crosses back. eh maybe bohdi had some secret stock he held onto? i trust attitude, seedsman, and cannazon tho so I'll def grab the lucky charms Saturday hopefully


----------



## D619 (May 1, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> ...so how is it possible that seedsman (and others) be out of lucky charms and then it is back in stock with apparently limited quantities; they're showing they only have two left (and then it changed to four). does anyone know where these beans magically came from? i thought bodhi's appalachia male was lost, so he couldn't reproduce them, right? i was just sitting here pleased i got a pack since i didn't think i would be able to now and am just wondering. thanks!!


From my understanding the recent drop was the last of it. No Mas.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 1, 2014)

D619 said:


> From my understanding the recent drop was the last of it. No Mas.



This is how i understand it to


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 2, 2014)

B is letting go of rare packs sloooowlaaaaayyyy.... Sending them off two or four at a time. If you know where to set up your ambush some seriously intense packs to be sniped


----------



## CannaCole (May 2, 2014)

What's the rarest? Why do I have this intense urge to buy more seeds!


----------



## undercovergrow (May 2, 2014)

thanks D619, hellraizer30, and Mad Hamish. it does make me want to buy another pack or two. right there with ya' CannaCole!


----------



## undercovergrow (May 2, 2014)

Blood Orange & Sunshine Daydream


----------



## brek (May 2, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> B is letting go of rare packs sloooowlaaaaayyyy.... Sending them off two or four at a time. If you know where to set up your ambush some seriously intense packs to be sniped


Waiting in the bushes. Full camo. Rubbed a bit of bear poop on me to disguise my scent.

Prepare to be SNIPED.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 2, 2014)

Awesome strains and pots Undercover!

HN has some limited packs. Kryptonite freebies with 2 packs too.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 2, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> B is letting go of rare packs sloooowlaaaaayyyy.... Sending them off two or four at a time. If you know where to set up your ambush some seriously intense packs to be sniped


I swear these cats do this on purpose. It creates a sense of "oh shit, I better grab a pack while I can even though I've already got 15,000 beans in the fridge". LOL


----------



## greenghost420 (May 2, 2014)

comin down the strecth with a cherry mountain, smells great n sticky as hell!


----------



## coolkid.02 (May 2, 2014)

running these Black Triangle Remix testers for Bodhi… day 30 in flower.

#1







#3







#5


----------



## moldybologna (May 2, 2014)

Not much information around on Head Trip. Anyone have much experience with it? Desired phenos?


----------



## undercovergrow (May 2, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Awesome strains and pots Undercover!
> 
> HN has some limited packs. Kryptonite freebies with 2 packs too.


thanks RCM!


----------



## undercovergrow (May 2, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I swear these cats do this on purpose. It creates a sense of "oh shit, I better grab a pack while I can even though I've already got 15,000 beans in the fridge". LOL


lol, i bet they do!  'cause that's how it made me feel...though i am super happy still to score some lucky charms!!!


----------



## CannaCole (May 2, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I swear these cats do this on purpose. It creates a sense of "oh shit, I better grab a pack while I can even though I've already got 15,000 beans in the fridge". LOL


How do you store in fridge? I have mine in air tight tin. Cool, dark place. Should I have my beans in the cheese drawer?


----------



## CannaCole (May 2, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> lol, i bet they do!  'cause that's how it made me feel...though i am super happy still to score some lucky charms!!!


I'm hovering over pay now for the lucky charms. Free pack of synergy would be cool. Have 2 good Appy crosses.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 2, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> How do you store in fridge? I have mine in air tight tin. Cool, dark place. Should I have my beans in the cheese drawer?



I keep mine in a tupperware container filled with dry rice in the fridge.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 2, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> I'm hovering over pay now for the lucky charms. Free pack of synergy would be cool. Have 2 good Appy crosses.


with only four left, you should just pull the trigger and buy it!


----------



## brek (May 2, 2014)

Someone asked about headtrip... I've grown 3 and all had the same choco-mint-lime thing going on....They all hated to be topped and produced a bunch of tiny (but nice) buds.....

Kudras are killing it at day 42...... one seems more NL leaning and one seems more kudra (if I had to guess as I have no idea what kudra is. Smells like sweet tarts or smarties candy)

Deadly G's: 2 are pure deadly G and don't smell like much of anything :/ 2 are BB dom and smell like blueberry ice cream.


----------



## trichmasta (May 2, 2014)

Got my packs of Synergy and The Fuzz!!! Poppin 10 tonight and starting the hunt! Super stoked to try bodhi's gear and finding some fire phenos!!


----------



## trichmasta (May 2, 2014)

Got SSDD and Dream Beaver in my cart right now.....must pull trigger!!! Lol


----------



## Scroga (May 2, 2014)

Stopped by to share my excitement at being able to secure a pack of lucky charms and SSDD ...
Hope its a good a you guys say it is lol


----------



## Know One (May 2, 2014)

As promised, a new image or 2 (taken today) of the SSL. 
Looking much better after a good neem bath day before yesterday.
The plant in back is a partial Jesus OG I've been curious about trying. 
I know, I know, this is a Bodhi thread. I won't get sidetracked, lol





This SSL below is not looking as happy but I hope that will turn around soon.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 3, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> What's the rarest? Why do I have this intense urge to buy more seeds!





st0wandgrow said:


> I swear these cats do this on purpose. It creates a sense of "oh shit, I better grab a pack while I can even though I've already got 15,000 beans in the fridge". LOL


Doesnt stop me from falling for it every time. Its like they KNOW me. Totally a conspiracy to make me go broke...


brek said:


> Waiting in the bushes. Full camo. Rubbed a bit of bear poop on me to disguise my scent.
> 
> Prepare to be SNIPED.


Canna SEALS reporting for duty Sah!


----------



## calicat (May 3, 2014)

For those that do not have accounts on BB.

in honor of beltane i flipped the flower room for the new mass pollination. the males will be moved in about 8 or 9 days. with all the honest and fantastic test info i got from the deadly g testers, it seems I've created a monster, the deadly g male is an inbred beast, he's pushy and over dominant in polyhybrids, unpredictable with kushes and og's, a real bully. true hybrids are about balance and he's not sharing the spectrum of expression. I'm going to keep him around for hybrids with other dominant plants, for making super f1 crosses, but for this pollination I'm going with my old faithful hash plant pheno, the male that made cluster funk, black triangle, dank sinatra, original tranquil elephantizer..etc... so the good news is those hybrids will be coming back in mass. i was able to cram 99 small plants into the pollination room, half of them are for making cluster funk and black triangle, but the other half i have at least one of each of these strains:

urkle
purple kush
lemon thai indy
akansastan
deadly g
goji b cut
tk
xj13
noof nl5
congolese (pine tree pheno)
chem 91 jb
uw 86 black hashplant
ac/dc
stardawg x 2 phenos
a35
chem 4
ecsd
blue dream sat
congolese (bonobo breath pheno)
atf
chem 3
pure kush suge
goji queen mother
blood
ghost og
old ghani
lemon diesel
snow lotus
pink panther
larry og
la hindu
pure kush x the white
og nepali
dirty hippy
sensi star
lemon thai sat
purple diesel
pot of gold
afgoo
gdp
c99 ray davies
la affy
super silver haze 
tigermelon
skywalker og
ha og
blockhead
good medicine
wookie 7
hippy slayer
kudra
gooey mom
bs sweet skunk
cherry pie
bubbashine
cali o
gsc forum
purple unicorn
pinesoul
nl5 purp


----------



## kindnug (May 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I swear these cats do this on purpose. It creates a sense of "oh shit, I better grab a pack while I can even though I've already got 15,000 beans in the fridge". LOL


It's because they didn't receive payment for some orders.
They relist them if they don't receive payment for order.

My payment didn't arrive on my first time + I saw them relist the strain I ordered after it was previously out of stock.


----------



## calicat (May 3, 2014)

Gotta question for either Hell, Brek, or Tree King. On your guys ATF run(s), the phenos leaning to the MTK was it smelling like a musky cat piss smell spilled on old leather shoes? However upon flowering past week 5 it was emitting a strong citrus non green crack smell like oranges with subtle notes of bananas? Thanks guys in advance for your input.


----------



## brek (May 3, 2014)

calicat said:


> Gotta question for either Hell, Brek, or Tree King. On your guys ATF run(s), the phenos leaning to the MTK was it smelling like a musky cat piss smell spilled on old leather shoes? However upon flowering past week 5 it was emitting a strong citrus non green crack smell like oranges with subtle notes of bananas? Thanks guys in advance for your input.


My ATF's were so so complex....Seems they changed smells every week! At first they were like piney christmas biscottis.....THEN they changed bigtime. Went to that fruity smell and upon curing one is guava banana chem and the other is EXACTLY like those cans of "fruit cocktail"... Almost a sickly sweet chemical fruit syrup smell and taste. Probably couch locks me the hardest of all B strains. A real gem.


----------



## brek (May 3, 2014)

calicat said:


> For those that do not have accounts on BB.
> 
> in honor of beltane i flipped the flower room for the new mass pollination. the males will be moved in about 8 or 9 days. with all the honest and fantastic test info i got from the deadly g testers, it seems I've created a monster, the deadly g male is an inbred beast, he's pushy and over dominant in polyhybrids, unpredictable with kushes and og's, a real bully. true hybrids are about balance and he's not sharing the spectrum of expression. I'm going to keep him around for hybrids with other dominant plants, for making super f1 crosses, but for this pollination I'm going with my old faithful hash plant pheno, the male that made cluster funk, black triangle, dank sinatra, original tranquil elephantizer..etc... so the good news is those hybrids will be coming back in mass. i was able to cram 99 small plants into the pollination room, half of them are for making cluster funk and black triangle, but the other half i have at least one of each of these strains:
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting!!!! Sheezus. I want them all.

In other news I'm reallllllly eyeing the seeds of compassion drop at the zon....Anyone have any info on them?


----------



## HazeHeaven (May 3, 2014)

brek said:


> My ATF's were so so complex....Seems they changed smells every week! At first they were like piney christmas biscottis.....THEN they changed bigtime. Went to that fruity smell and upon curing one is guava banana chem and the other is EXACTLY like those cans of "fruit cocktail"... Almost a sickly sweet chemical fruit syrup smell and taste. Probably couch locks me the hardest of all B strains. A real gem.


The other uber potent indica/coachlock B strain always mentioned is the Tiger's Milk. If you've had the TM, how does the ATF differ in effects? I've always had a huge liking for Bubba but also have wanted to try ATF for awhile. I particularly want something that kills awful neck pain and has some legs (ie effects last at least 2 hrs). Euphoria is always a plus too. I've had the SSDD and was pleased with it. Wanting to get another Bodhi strain and want it to be killer and take away (or at least improve) the pain.


----------



## DustyNugs (May 3, 2014)

Snapped some pics of the SSDD and Golden Triangle momma's today with my phone's camera. Tried to get them in order here SSDD #1-3 : 

And GT1&3:


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 3, 2014)

My atf keeper pheno was a musky dirty sock smelling beast!
All the way to chop! Once cured it took on a slightly different
Odor more earthy dirty sock with a slight spash of something
Fruity! But still cant put a finger to the smell.

Also mine looks nothing like the above pics


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 3, 2014)

Also just wanted to say im nearing the end of the red eye jedi
Testers and aside from the few nanners its outstanding...
Im not stressing on the nanners as im sure once i clone it
It will stablize


----------



## TonightYou (May 3, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Also just wanted to say im nearing the end of the red eye jedi
> Testers and aside from the few nanners its outstanding...
> Im not stressing on the nanners as im sure once i clone it
> It will stablize


 how does that work? running something once after taking clones but the clones don't suffer a similar ailment? Honestly curious.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 3, 2014)

not sure but some strains do it. must be a last ditch effort at self preservation.


----------



## TonightYou (May 4, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> not sure but some strains do it. must be a last ditch effort at self preservation.


what I mean is, let's say I have a plant that is known to me to have the ability to intersex, but it's minimal as long as you catch it. Now i take clone prior to flower and do catch the intersex aspects of the otherwise female plant . Why wouldn't the clones exhibit the same trait?


----------



## calicat (May 4, 2014)

In theory tonight you are giving the strain a better chance to acclimate to your unique environment. There are times that intersex traits manifest in vegetation but an environmental factor(s) would have to trigger it. Majority of the times it would express same trait. However if you grew mothers stabilized in your unique environment the chances of intersex expression decreases significantly.


----------



## TonightYou (May 4, 2014)

Thanks, I can understand that. Particularly if it's minimal and not full out intersex.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 4, 2014)

calicat said:


> In theory tonight you are giving the strain a better chance to acclimate to your unique environment. There are times that intersex traits manifest in vegetation but an environmental factor(s) would have to trigger it. Majority of the times it would express same trait. However if you grew mothers stabilized in your unique environment the chances of intersex expression decreases significantly.


Thanks for that, was wondering about it myself. My keeper mom off the DB gave me early nanners and I got the advice to just pull them, and take a cut, the cut will be solid. I doubted it, but trusted Dagga's advice. It sure does work out well


----------



## TonightYou (May 4, 2014)

I just wonder what the exact mechanics behind it is all. I don't doubt those experiences with this phenomenon at all, I'm simply wondering aloud I guess. I find it curious is all. Thanks.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 4, 2014)

From my exp a plant goes through alot of stress during
Its first genaration of life, most people chuck plants that
Show nanners or ballz but i know pluck them off and if 
It gets to bad i just clone it and cull the seedling and run
The clone. Almost 100% of the time it will stablize by the
First or 2nd generation.

I have culled so many in the past that just show a bit of
A issue but looking back now i want to kick myself in the
Ass for it lol.

Hope this helps


----------



## ActionHanks (May 4, 2014)

Anyone else around these parts doing snowqueen, strange love or mother milk? My snowqueen was a seed run, I've hit her with some C99 pollen. I'm really stoaked to smell the progeny bc snowqueen is very pine/lemony.


----------



## TonightYou (May 4, 2014)

Thanks hell, just found it interesting phenomenon. I've got 3 snow queens just now leaving seedling stage. Looking forward to them hitting the flower room in a month.


----------



## tree king (May 4, 2014)

calicat said:


> Gotta question for either Hell, Brek, or Tree King. On your guys ATF run(s), the phenos leaning to the MTK was it smelling like a musky cat piss smell spilled on old leather shoes? However upon flowering past week 5 it was emitting a strong citrus non green crack smell like oranges with subtle notes of bananas? Thanks guys in advance for your input.


sorry calicat I'm not sure how to spot certain phenos leaning to a specific parent on the atf. i think i know what you mean when you say cat piss though. those ones have much fatter colas. i can tell by hellraizer's pics that he has the smaller yielding non cat piss one. smells kinda musky. now that i think about it hellraizer said his leans towards the alaska thunderfuck so i think the catpiss one is an appalachia leaner. i like the smell on the cat piss phenos better so I'm glad those are the high yielding ones. they fuckin reek lol

im gonna take some pics in a couple weeks before chop


----------



## kona gold (May 5, 2014)

calicat said:


> In theory tonight you are giving the strain a better chance to acclimate to your unique environment. There are times that intersex traits manifest in vegetation but an environmental factor(s) would have to trigger it. Majority of the times it would express same trait. However if you grew mothers stabilized in your unique environment the chances of intersex expression decreases significantly.


Acclimate? But you are talking clones...clones don't acclimate like seeds do.
Maybe they are less stressed, cause they don't have to go through seedling stage, and possible extra transplants, and non-dialed in nutes? Maybe you acclimate to grow them better each round?


----------



## kona gold (May 5, 2014)

brek said:


> Someone asked about headtrip... I've grown 3 and all had the same choco-mint-lime thing going on....They all hated to be topped and produced a bunch of tiny (but nice) buds.....
> 
> Kudras are killing it at day 42...... one seems more NL leaning and one seems more kudra (if I had to guess as I have no idea what kudra is. Smells like sweet tarts or smarties candy)
> 
> Deadly G's: 2 are pure deadly G and don't smell like much of anything :/ 2 are BB dom and smell like blueberry ice cream.


So that chocolate mint lime thing sounds like it could be a great flavor or just a nasty flavor.
What's your take on that? And what about the affects?
Thanks


----------



## Amos Otis (May 5, 2014)

tree king said:


> now that i think about it hellraizer said his leans towards the alaska thunderfuck so i think the catpiss one is an appalachia leaner. i like the smell on the cat piss phenos better so I'm glad those are the high yielding ones. they fuckin reek lol


Cat piss. I guess that's it, then. I'm at day 74 on the 3 Bodhis, but have been hitting a large mid bud from 6 days ago. I've said before that the Blood Orange has smelled nothing of orange, and now toking it, tastes nothing of orange, either. So now that you mention it, it could be described as 'cat piss'. I don't like it, though the potency is fine.


----------



## bluesdad (May 5, 2014)

My snow queen is a bitch,yes!! Can't wait to see how the end product is.i might hit a bottom branch with some Sour Blueberry dust.


----------



## tree king (May 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Cat piss. I guess that's it, then. I'm at day 74 on the 3 Bodhis, but have been hitting a large mid bud from 6 days ago. I've said before that the Blood Orange has smelled nothing of orange, and now toking it, tastes nothing of orange, either. So now that you mention it, it could be described as 'cat piss'. I don't like it, though the potency is fine.


tell you the truth i didn't think of catpiss either when i smelled that pheno but after calicat said that i see how the smells can be similar. same thing with the alaska pheno. i can't even really explain the smell but i guess musky works. just different sense of smells for different people


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Cat piss. I guess that's it, then. I'm at day 74 on the 3 Bodhis, but have been hitting a large mid bud from 6 days ago. I've said before that the Blood Orange has smelled nothing of orange, and now toking it, tastes nothing of orange, either. So now that you mention it, it could be described as 'cat piss'. I don't like it, though the potency is fine.



You don't like cat piss? What's the matter with you??? j/k

I have to agree. Some of the smell descriptions on strains just sound nasty. Shit, dirty gym socks, beef stew, cat piss. Some people seem excited to stumble upon these stanky phenos. No comprende


----------



## TonightYou (May 5, 2014)

So I'm lucky to finally have one girl of white lotus in early flower (1 of 6, still have one unknown in veg waiting for space in cloner). Also have a lemon zinger gal in flower (goofy flimsy gal, large node spacing) and a pagoda that I'm hoping is a lady as I love the bushy structure. Should be harvesting one of two superstitious going through its last run. May Maybe regretting letting one go as she is ridiculous in trichome production but despite her beauty, she isn't my kind of smoke. Very relaxing day smoke, non debilitating. Nice lemon astringent odor even after a good cure. Nice structure and uniformity too


----------



## tree king (May 5, 2014)

the more i keep smelling these atf's the more they do smell like piss lol i think calicat is spot on. also these white lotus are really starting to impress me. they took longer to fatten up but when they finally do they do it rapidly. i think some of these might end up yielding more than the atf. especially if they take longer to finish. the buds look insane too and theres everything from tall sativa plants that foxtail like crazy to short fat ones with dense buds. whoever grows these seeds better sprout a huge amount of them cause no 2 are the same. and i got like 25 females so you get the point


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 5, 2014)

What turns me on about the dirty sock pheno in atf is the
Plants holds its own! Grows even in a sog arena and yields
80+ grams dried and cured from a less than 2 week veg time
From clone. Next best thing is its done at 55days  out of all
Of B work i have smoked this one is the best tasting smooth
To the last hit. And the errl it makes is bar none uber!

Never grown her very big but i dont think 80+ grams off
Such a small plant is (low yielding) although i dont live
Where commersh is a product that can be sold, its dank
Or it sits in a freezer somewhere till its blasted to bho then
Sold.



Jeez i cant stand how this new format posts whats typed in looks like shit


----------



## tree king (May 5, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> What turns me on about the dirty sock pheno in atf is the
> Plants holds its own! Grows even in a sog arena and yields
> 80+ grams dried and cured from a less than 2 week veg time
> From clone. Next best thing is its done at 55days  out of all
> ...


its shocking to me cause those phenos look like they yield skimp as shit. those numbers sound good though so I'm pretty shocked. those gotta be the most dense buds on the planet lol. i just can't see those ones working for me but i guess we'll see in the dry weight


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 5, 2014)

On deck for bodhi work is as follows

1) niberu. Seedlings
2) tigers milk. Seedlings
3) lucky charms. Seedlings
4) red eye jedi. Testers finishing up
5) purple fantasy. Testers finishing up
6) ATF. Tested and stable aproved
7) blood orange #1. Tested and stable aproved
 blood orange #2. Tested and stable aproved
9). goji og. Seedlings
10) gold star f4. Seedlings


----------



## tree king (May 5, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> On deck for bodhi work is as follows
> 
> 1) niberu. Seedlings
> 2) tigers milk. Seedlings
> ...


nice can't wait to see what you think of the lucky charms


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 5, 2014)

tree king said:


> its shocking to me cause those phenos look like they yield skimp as shit. those numbers sound good though so I'm pretty shocked. those gotta be the most dense buds on the planet lol. i just can't see those ones working for me but i guess we'll see in the dry weight



Post some pics im curius what phenos your working with?
The one im working with is the dense nuggage fist size buds


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 5, 2014)

tree king said:


> nice can't wait to see what you think of the lucky charms


Have read mixed results on it, first time i ran it i culled it
Due to mutations......


----------



## tree king (May 5, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Have read mixed results on it, first time i ran it i culled it
> Due to mutations......


wow now I'm glad i chose the white lotus instead


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 5, 2014)

tree king said:


> wow now I'm glad i chose the white lotus instead



I can tell you 100% that the white lotus will not yield like your wanting! You will get quality nuggage but listening to you and what your looking for she might not fit your needs.


----------



## tree king (May 5, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> I can tell you 100% that the white lotus will not yield like your wanting! You will get quality nuggage but listening to you and what your looking for she might not fit your needs.


hellraizer read my post #4375 on the last page. i think some white lotus phenos are gonna yield more than the atf. the thing is you have to grow out a lot of seeds to get what you want on that strain. I'm gonna post some pics too so you can see what I'm talking about white lotus yields very nice!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 5, 2014)

tree king said:


> hellraizer read my post #4375 on the last page. i think some white lotus phenos are gonna yield more than the atf. the thing is you have to grow out a lot of seeds to get what you want on that strain. I'm gonna post some pics too so you can see what I'm talking about white lotus yields very nice!



Man its hard to to think that the white lotus could out do the app dom side of thing but im game to check it out!


----------



## tree king (May 5, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Man its hard to to think that the white lotus could out do the app dom side of thing but im game to check it out!


i feel you I'm kinda shocked right now cause there fattening up crazy outta no where and there should still be at least another 10 days left so who knows how much more fat they can still get. i def got you on some pics before chop


----------



## TonightYou (May 5, 2014)

For those with experience with white lotus, what treat am I in for? So far the lone gal has snow lotus stretch, growing pretty fast. Yield isn't my top concern, how's the effect? I'm guessing 10 weeks no?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 5, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> You don't like cat piss? What's the matter with you??? j/k
> 
> I have to agree. Some of the smell descriptions on strains just sound nasty. Shit, dirty gym socks, beef stew, cat piss. Some people seem excited to stumble upon these stanky phenos. No comprende


Don't forget the 'baby poo' [ TGA ].


----------



## greenghost420 (May 5, 2014)

anyone popped the northern lights pack? hows the phenos?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 5, 2014)

[QUOTE="TonightYou, post: 10471039, member: 566880" Should be harvesting one of two superstitious going through its last run. May Maybe regretting letting one go as she is ridiculous in trichome production but despite her beauty, she isn't my kind of smoke.[/QUOTE]

I feel ya, TY. I've got 3 undetermined Blood Orange in veg, coming behind the one girl that's almost done. If I fail to get something orangeeliscious, the remaining 6 beans are destined for the 'not any time soon' bin.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> [QUOTE="TonightYou, post: 10471039, member: 566880" Should be harvesting one of two superstitious going through its last run. May Maybe regretting letting one go as she is ridiculous in trichome production but despite her beauty, she isn't my kind of smoke.


I feel ya, TY. I've got 3 undetermined Blood Orange in veg, coming behind the one girl that's almost done. If I fail to get something orangeeliscious, the remaining 6 beans are destined for the 'not any time soon' bin.[/QUOTE]

Dont give up the orange beast is in there


----------



## brek (May 5, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> I can tell you 100% that the white lotus will not yield like your wanting! You will get quality nuggage but listening to you and what your looking for she might not fit your needs.


Totally agree. To be honest I have a lot of trouble getting nice yields outta the snow lotus. The bud always tastes great, has incredible trich coverage is potent, BUT I always end up with a bunch of haze structure looking buds. I refuse to grow single stem as I've ALWAYS strived for multiple main colas and keeping my plants dense and bushy like a 70's muff. Appy hybrids love this and pump out fat dense frosty potent nugs on several sites. I have several uncracked SL crosses and they have honestly moved to the back of the line.

Have not done Tigers Milk to whoever asked. But the Head Trip effect I find unique. Almost a dissociative-like quality to it. Kinda feel like I'm outside my body. Plant was topped a few times and gave me 2 zips of bongload size nugs. lol. Choco-mint-lime tastes fantastic.

What IS THE DEAL with clones performing SOOOOOO much better than the initial run?!?!?! This perplexes me but it is 100% true. I almost don't even pay attention to what I think of a strain until the 2nd or 3rd run. I have a rule that I run at LEAST one clone run before tossing a mother..... Goji Lights had a few nanners and didn't yield that well the first run. Ran a second time and got almost a QP off one. No nanners and tremendously increased potency, smell, taste etc. Almost like it was a diff plant.

I really need to stop being lazy and post some new pics. The Kudra x purple NL5's are gonna blow your mind. They are Beasts! The Deadly G leaners are getting a smell now.... Like laquer and chemicals and mahogany.

Up next for me bodhi-wise: Strange Love, Niburu, Pagoda. Was gonna pop Blackberry Lotus but I think I'll hold off.


----------



## TonightYou (May 5, 2014)

See I simply wished I jumped on some deadly g. But I've got some fun things coming to the door (PCK, MLI). Plus I've got mountain temple and snow queen in veg so it's not like I'm short of exploration. I'll probably pop more SSDD and look for some males/females but that will be at the end of summer.


----------



## TonightYou (May 5, 2014)

Brek, I've noted the same thing with appy crosses. Also couldn't agree more about running clones. I wonder if I'm flowering them early or what but I haven't noticed any correlation. My pics of first run goji, totally different than clone runs.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 5, 2014)

i want strange love and pagoda so thatll be a treat for me! my cherry mountain just hermed on me, well see if the clones do. doubt they will...


----------



## brek (May 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Don't forget the 'baby poo' [ TGA ].


For me there are 2 reasons I like the above mentioned funky weed smells... Baby Poo included (there was a strain called baby poo being sold in the late nineties in SD. People fucking LOVED it)

Anyway,,,FOR ME the reasons are 1). I've had so many hundreds of strains that are fruity, earthy, chocolate, lemon, kushy etc. that when a really unique (even if offensive) terpene profile comes my way it's just something DIFFERENT and unique. Also let's be honest. These are usually pretty subtle smells that may be remnant of some odor but... If I were to actually SNIFF dog poop I would vomit everywhere.

2). and maybe more important. IME the nugs that smell offensive (poo, dirty socks, catpiss, rotten beef etc) are DEADLY DEADLY potent.


----------



## brek (May 5, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Brek, I've noted the same thing with appy crosses. Also couldn't agree more about running clones. I wonder if I'm flowering them early or what but I haven't noticed any correlation. My pics of first run goji, totally different than clone runs.


I thought that this last run. So I vegged the ATF and Blood Orange FOREVER.....Same story....The clones are already stacking WAY harder than the first run of BIG plants. It DOES SOMETHING to them MAAAAAAAAAN.


----------



## TonightYou (May 5, 2014)

I don't know, as long as it doesn't smell like hay, or an adulterate, I'm happy. I know some people hate fuel smells or some chase others. I'm always enjoying funky, fruity, hashy, and the tons of other odors cannabis gives off. I'm more of an effect kinda guy.


----------



## TonightYou (May 5, 2014)

brek said:


> I thought that this last run. So I vegged the ATF and Blood Orange FOREVER.....Same story....The clones are already stacking WAY harder than the first run of BIG plants. It DOES SOMETHING to them MAAAAAAAAAN.


I guess it's like a fine wine, it gets better with age. Now the superstitious didn't have that effect, totally uniform minus one that shined a tad brighter. But Goji, Blueberry Hill and to a lesser effect SSDD (just got way more dense the second time around although I did let it go longer by a week, it had longer foxtails the first go round). Goji though was a very stark difference


----------



## tree king (May 5, 2014)

thats the thing i hate about the sl crosses, too much damn foxtailling plus too much stretch on a lot of phenos.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 5, 2014)

My goji yields like a champ. This is my third time running her and just love love love her!

Were your low yielders purple striped? Cus she takes alot of mag and alot of feed.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 5, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I don't know, as long as it doesn't smell like hay, or an adulterate, I'm happy. I know some people hate fuel smells or some chase others. I'm always enjoying funky, fruity, hashy, and the tons of other odors cannabis gives off. I'm more of an effect kinda guy.


Call me spoiled. I've had, and am having _both _great taste and fine potency/effect off several plants. Any plant that lacks in either becomes a B or less.


----------



## TonightYou (May 5, 2014)

Flaming Pie, I didn't have any deficiencies with Goji. However I noticed she is no where near as picky with nutes as many "OG" or s1 of OG. She actually was very happy with heavy feedings. I don't push it, but I don't mind a fade towards the end. Amos, I feel ya, I'm simply not a chase taster. Don't get me wrong, there should be some great taste and smell, but I'm not seeking anything other than something I suppose. I do love me a variety


----------



## CannaCole (May 5, 2014)

All topped. Maybe month old.

AC/DC x Good Medicine:


Blood Orange:


White Lotus:


In 12/12 now to show sex.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 5, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Amos, I feel ya, I'm simply not a chase taster. Don't get me wrong, there should be some great taste and smell, but I'm not seeking anything other than something I suppose. I do love me a variety


To me, it's no different than food or drink. Offer me prime rib and a cold Becks vs a McDouble and Blue Ribbon....no contest, even though both will fill you up. The times of smoking whatever's available to get stoned regardless of how rank it might be [ remember 'chicken shit' ?] are fortunately long gone. Of the twelve varieties that made it to the cupboard, all are "Amos Approved" winners, in that each pleases my head/body and palette. Some daytime...some night...some in the midlle, but never a reason to suffer through a rank smelling/tasting smoke. Ain't life grand?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 5, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> All topped. Maybe month old.
> 
> AC/DC x Good Medicine:
> View attachment 3145659
> ...


What do you attribute the pale yellow interior of the leaves to? Had similar coloring with the BO the first two weeks in 12/12. Really had to jack up the N. The new veggers are getting more nutes until I see burned tips.


----------



## CannaCole (May 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> What do you attribute the pale yellow interior of the leaves to? Had similar coloring with the BO the first two weeks in 12/12. Really had to jack up the N. The new veggers are getting more nutes until I see burned tips.


I'd say lack of N for sure. I'm going to sprinkle some super soil to get them ready for transplant.


----------



## brek (May 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> To me, it's no different than food or drink. Offer me prime rib and a cold Becks vs a McDouble and Blue Ribbon....no contest, even though both will fill you up. The times of smoking whatever's available to get stoned regardless of how rank it might be [ remember 'chicken shit' ?] are fortunately long gone. Of the twelve varieties that made it to the cupboard, all are "Amos Approved" winners, in that each pleases my head/body and palette. Some daytime...some night...some in the midlle, but never a reason to suffer through a rank smelling/tasting smoke. Ain't life grand?


True, but I guess just like food taste is subjective. Some people think escargot is repulsive while others find it delectable.


----------



## brek (May 5, 2014)

Just tried to upload a bunch of pics. But I HATE the new stupid format. If I can't post each pic large with a comment underneath them what's the point. Fucking RIU. The fratboy of cannabis forums.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 5, 2014)

brek said:


> True, but I guess just like food taste is subjective. Some people think escargot is repulsive while others find it delectable.


That's true....and as it just so happens, I have some extra escargot beans looking for a new home. I used to call them Fast Franklins.


----------



## brek (May 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> That's true....and as it just so happens, I have some extra escargot beans looking for a new home. I used to call them Fast Franklins.


Call em what ya want.... But you're stuck with those herijuana's FOOOOREVVVVER (the sandlot)


----------



## calicat (May 6, 2014)

kona gold said:


> Acclimate? But you are talking clones...clones don't acclimate like seeds do.
> Maybe they are less stressed, cause they don't have to go through seedling stage, and possible extra transplants, and non-dialed in nutes? Maybe you acclimate to grow them better each round?


I should of worded that better. I prolly should of said clones taken from a mother or clones taken from vegged plant prior to entering in flower have already acclimated to your environment because its been there for weeks to month(s). Ty.


----------



## calicat (May 6, 2014)

tree king said:


> sorry calicat I'm not sure how to spot certain phenos leaning to a specific parent on the atf. i think i know what you mean when you say cat piss though. those ones have much fatter colas. i can tell by hellraizer's pics that he has the smaller yielding non cat piss one. smells kinda musky. now that i think about it hellraizer said his leans towards the alaska thunderfuck so i think the catpiss one is an appalachia leaner. i like the smell on the cat piss phenos better so I'm glad those are the high yielding ones. they fuckin reek lol
> 
> im gonna take some pics in a couple weeks before chop


Its difficult at vegetation or early flowering state to fully determine a phenotype when it involves the transformer appy male. The determinate factors that will decide if its homgenous with a slight lean to mother or father side will be after a cure and smoke and examining the effects. Based on all your guyz experience its probably gonna be homogenous. Ty Hell, Brek, and tree.


----------



## calicat (May 6, 2014)

Just wanted to share what Lucky Charms tested in our local cup it didn't get in top ten we all got swept by Loompa Farms lol. But Lucky Charms was second in potency to Loompa's Underdawg #1. And we got to rap for a very long time about many things it was a cool experience. Oh on RKU BBW Phenotype made some dry ice extraction kief that got 8th place.
Lucky Charms:











RKU BBW dry ice extraction kief


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 6, 2014)

I would like to run loompas gear but not going to pay what he wants for beans lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 6, 2014)

I saw that and a few other test results on Breedbay Calicat... Impressive work all round!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 6, 2014)

@brek - LMAO at the dog poo comment, and you can post full size pics by just clicking the "Upload a File" tab on the bottom right corner of the message box. Then when the pic is done loading it will give you an option for a full size pic or a thumbnail.

@amos - I'm with ya. Smell, taste, and effect all have to be there or else a strain gets the boot. I don't really care about yield, and I'm not fussy about how the bud looks ..... but everything else about it has to be pleasing


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 6, 2014)

calicat said:


> Just wanted to share what Lucky Charms tested in our local cup it didn't get in top ten we all got swept by Loompa Farms lol. But Lucky Charms was second in potency to Loompa's Underdawg #1. And we got to rap for a very long time about many things it was a cool experience. Oh on RKU BBW Phenotype made some dry ice extraction kief that got 8th place.
> Lucky Charms:
> 
> 
> ...



They don't decarb the sample eh? There's a couple places in Michigan that don't either. There really should be an industry standard with testing. I like the places that give you the pre and post decarb numbers. The numbers drop significantly once the sample is decarbed, but that's really the accurate number considering most of us smoke/heat/vaporize weed upon ingestion.


----------



## TonightYou (May 6, 2014)

Agreed it's like the whole package approach, I simply don't have a preference, perhaps fuel but not by much. My homie loves that shit smelling strains. Like it's so bad, it's good. Gotta say that was an odd conversation llol


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 6, 2014)

LOL, I can't bring myself to smoke it. It is now my lucky bud. I shall keep it in my underpants to draw the good juju towards me.


----------



## TonightYou (May 6, 2014)

Keep it for the long cure Mad. It will only get better! Got some blueberry hill which is at least 3 months cured along with my favorite SSDD. So hard not to smoke it but I figure save for a rainy day or good company


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 6, 2014)

Whats the scoop on the ssdd? Got a couple packs and looking to dunk a few!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 6, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Whats the scoop on the ssdd? Got a couple packs and looking to dunk a few!


Nerve pain assassin by all reports, can't wait to pop mine eventually... SHOE talks about two main phenos, one leaving you with a clear head and total comfort, the other being a head scrambler leaving you wondering WTF you were doing even before you crossed the room. Far as I recall he named the former the 'Taffy' pheno and the other one is more buttery, but both totally annihilate nerve pain. Sounds like really strong medicine to me


----------



## brek (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the picture tips Sto! Sometimes I have to be smarter than the technology.
SSDD Ice Bubble.
 
Hard lemon ice hash candies (.7 per candy)
 
Blood Orange. Met 2 Russian tourists deep in the forest on a hike...They were the most smiley, happy people ever. When I busted out the Blood O the guy turns to his girl and exclaims, "ooooohhhmyggggard it smells like oranges!" YEP.
 
Head Trip. Side note: Sure am glad about my 2 run rule. This was run 1 from seed. Great quality...all buds this tiny. I have a girl in my room that is STACKING HARD on 4 main colas... Checked what it was today and it's head Trip. So weird.
 
Instant Karma x Cheech Wizard. Sour Skittle punch to the dome.
 
Goji Lights curing NICEEEEELY.
 
Hiked in 6 miles to an ancient native alpine lake to puff some Blood O.
 
10,500 ft...... But I feel higher


----------



## TonightYou (May 6, 2014)

SSDD is probably one of my favorite smokes. I had three gals, two were similar so I discarded one before running the two again. The two different phenos I had was one with the nubs, and one which reminded me of more leafy like. My keeper with the nub foxtail finishes around 10.5 weeks to 11 weeks. The stretch is minimal, about 1.35 to 1.5. The odors all had a blueberry muffin smell the them mixed with fuel. Some a tad more fuel like than others. Nub girl smells like creamy blueberry muffins with a dash of fuel. All were easy trimmers, nubs being even easier. All phenos were similar with regards to affect, which is just awesome for my arthritic ass. A couple puffs and pain be gone! A joint and it's time for a relaxing nap. loved her so much I bought an extra pack. Definitely want to take these down the line and try my hand at inbreeding. pop those if ya can when you get a chance, for pain, I can't think of another strain in my stable or many others I'd want to grab for.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 6, 2014)

That's it Tiger. I''m coming to visit. Hope you can handle your mushrooms.


----------



## brek (May 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> That's it Tiger. I''m coming to visit. Hope you can handle your mushrooms.


You're more than welcome anytime Mad..... and Tiger LOVES his mushies


----------



## TonightYou (May 6, 2014)

So I decided to take my detour from bodhi, got my one order of PCK from ACE. Decided to pop 4 of those (ordered 10 got 12, score!) In addition to the freebies purple wreckagican and sleet stack X skunk 1. Still don't understand how this reached me sooner than my MLI ordered days prior. I'll do a review once they are done but still thought it's worth a mention as ACE has great reviews (and apparently great genetics that are not hybridized) and many of us have sleet stack X skunk 1 sitting about. PW I figure should be interesting. Eta feels like I'm cheating lol. Figure I've got Mountain temple and snow queen in veg and awaiting deadly g. Figure in the mean time I'll pop some classic indicas and see what's what. Best case scenario, I get 50% male to female ratio. Worse case with too many females in flower them once in small containers and select from there. Too many males? Pop more beans


----------



## kindnug (May 6, 2014)

I had bad odds with 1/5 Golden Triangle female.
4/5 Sleeskunk were female but each pheno looks different.


----------



## TonightYou (May 6, 2014)

Good to know. Every thing in my garden is different so I try my best at an even canopy. Fucking first 4 white lotus were male and 3 for 3 male on ancient og. Plan on popping a couple more soon but I'm far too many small plants at this point. I have a bean poppin addiction. no where near the space for how many Fucking plants I have.


----------



## kindnug (May 6, 2014)

Just put 5 Satsuma in plugs last night...Hopefully more than 1 female this time!
Looking for a decent yield of orange flavored daytime smoke.


----------



## TonightYou (May 6, 2014)

Well once my MLI arrive I'll have 12 fucking seedlings, I'm hoping for at least two females as I am with PCK. Between keepers, clones, vegging plants, and seedlings my closet will officially be over ran. I wish I could simply grow cannabis as I do tomatoes. Simply ridiculous.


----------



## Know One (May 6, 2014)

Everything you guys are growing or talking about in here looks and sounds so good. Really looking forward to this SSL. Here she is as of today (5-6). Looking much better. I will be putting this one in 12 x12 in the next day or two.


----------



## TonightYou (May 6, 2014)

So since my last stoned post, I've decided to do some garden work. Clean underbrush, check progress, sex plants, transplant, and all the other fun stuff, I bring to you, The State of The Garden. First up in flower we have 2 Superstitious sisters on their last run, finishing up within the next 7 days (Of course I'll take photos prior to harvest of all the girls). It's been about 8 and half weeks. Interesting seeing how snow lotus dominate plants have a fox tailing effect (oddly my SSDD is appy, but the foxtail effect isn't as pronounced, could be my light but other plants don't). In mid to late flower (2-3 weeks left) we have Blueberry Hill and Goji. I've ran both several times at this point and I really do love them both for different reason. Goji was my first and probably still my most frosty. Instantly I knew this was a quality breeder after some online reviews. Blueberry hill is such a great day smoke (I bet there are better females to be honest, both two I had were so very similar though). In mid flower we have Sunshine Daydream keeper and non keeper (last run for her), in addition to my last Superstitious gal. In early flower we have a white lotus (finally!). In pre sex, we have a new White lotus (squat, indica leaves, loving the nodes and hoping it's a female, pain to get cuts), 1 lemon zinger and ultimate branching pagoda (please be female, again love the structure). All under a 600 watt, less than 10.5 square feet. Moving along to the Veg space we have 2 cuts of Goji (f) 2
2 cuts of SSDD(f), 1 VX(f), 1 lemon zinger, 1 blueberry hill, 3 mountain temples, and three snow queens. And can't forget the cloning bucket for those in fresh flower.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 6, 2014)

How many of you are running you snow queen freebies?


----------



## brek (May 6, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> How many of you are running you snow queen freebies?


I ran them when I got freebies from TSD. To be honest it was BY FAR my most disappointing B strain so far. I still have ounces of it I don't know what to do with.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 6, 2014)

brek said:


> I ran them when I got freebies from TSD. To be honest it was BY FAR my most disappointing B strain so far. I still have ounces of it I don't know what to do with.



Dam that blows lol

Wonder if you even got bodhi beans? Tsd being so shady


----------



## brek (May 6, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dam that blows lol
> 
> Wonder if you even got bodhi beans? Tsd being so shady


LOL!!!!! Seriously! They were in a clear pack with the silver label. Looked legit but who knows!!!

They were frosty. But lacked any real taste... The high was a smack to the head but very short lasting....My main complaint was the hazey/SL structure. Very airy buds with more stems than I'm used to. Maybe I just hate hazes. NEVER EVER EVER grown one or a cross of one I have liked.


----------



## Adrosmokin (May 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Figure I've got Mountain temple and snow queen in veg and awaiting deadly g.


Are you talking the new Deadly G crosses? I thought the release was cancelled? If that's not what you're talking about nevermind.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 7, 2014)

The only solution is for the people on this thread to put some money together, we buy a farm on Lake Malawi, just a few acres, build some shacks (I want a boat house ) and plant B's entire catalog. Otherwise we will all go mad knowing about all the dank we will NEVER get to smoke.


----------



## kona gold (May 7, 2014)

brek said:


> Totally agree. To be honest I have a lot of trouble getting nice yields outta the snow lotus. The bud always tastes great, has incredible trich coverage is potent, BUT I always end up with a bunch of haze structure looking buds. I refuse to grow single stem as I've ALWAYS strived for multiple main colas and keeping my plants dense and bushy like a 70's muff. Appy hybrids love this and pump out fat dense frosty potent nugs on several sites. I have several uncracked SL crosses and they have honestly moved to the back of the line.
> 
> Have not done Tigers Milk to whoever asked. But the Head Trip effect I find unique. Almost a dissociative-like quality to it. Kinda feel like I'm outside my body. Plant was topped a few times and gave me 2 zips of bongload size nugs. lol. Choco-mint-lime tastes fantastic.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brek for the description on the Head Trip! Sounds like a head trip effect wise, and glad to hear about the flavor!
70's muff!!!


----------



## kona gold (May 7, 2014)

Know One said:


> Everything you guys are growing or talking about in here looks and sounds so good. Really looking forward to this SSL. Here she is as of today (5-6). Looking much better. I will be putting this one in 12 x12 in the next day or two.


Looks real nice now bro.....love those leaves!!!


----------



## kona gold (May 7, 2014)

brek said:


> Thanks for the picture tips Sto! Sometimes I have to be smarter than the technology.View attachment 3146155
> SSDD Ice Bubble.
> View attachment 3146156
> Hard lemon ice hash candies (.7 per candy)
> ...


 
That Head Trip looks nutz!!! It looks very dark green, the way I like'em, and super crystally!
Blood Orange looks nice as well!


----------



## hawaiiguerilla (May 7, 2014)

my dream beavers do good but they don't know I'm trying to veg them with the light i have in there lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 7, 2014)

hawaiiguerilla said:


> my dream beavers do good but they don't know I'm trying to veg them with the light i have in there lol


Careful, she really doesn't like funny light at all, you will pay for it in balls. What do you mean by 'don't know you are trying to veg them'? Are they in flower, or just growing very slowly? Something sounds off, let's figure this out. They are insanely easy to grow and vigorous plants from my experience...


----------



## TonightYou (May 7, 2014)

brek said:


> I ran them when I got freebies from TSD. To be honest it was BY FAR my most disappointing B strain so far. I still have ounces of it I don't know what to do with.


 what didn't you like about snow queen? Eta never mind I missed your post.


----------



## ActionHanks (May 7, 2014)

Damn Brek, that snowqueen news breaks my heart. I run a really small garden (1/2 gals, 180w) so when I take a hit its a real downer.

I've yet to smoke my snowqueen freebies, mine are from alibongo. The smell is seriously intense pine/fruit rind. I pollinated mine with fms c99 bc the SQ pheno I ran was not branch at all


----------



## TonightYou (May 7, 2014)

For those who missed out on blueberry hill promo on beansman has them. I couldn't resist the Ace one so picked up China Yunnan to score the Bangi Haze


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> Damn Brek, that snowqueen news breaks my heart. I run a really small garden (1/2 gals, 180w) so when I take a hit its a real downer.


Word.

Tomorrow is day 77 on BO, BH, and SSDD. They are coming down, even though BO and SSDD continue to push new foxtails. 11 freekin' weeks. I've vaped a nice nug of BBH and found it to be pretty good. I've hit a big nug of BO for 3 mornings, and don't like it at all - I realize it's just one pheno, and the 'orange beast' surely lurks in the other beans, but 15 weeks is a long time to invest in what I figured to be a sure bet...you know...'this breeder is SO good that the B's are better than most everyone else's A's'. 

I've finished 3 Gojis [ two phenos ] that are very good, but I wouldn't call great. The SSDD better damm well be fantastic - it looks like it should be. 3 BO and SSDD are topped and vegged and ready to replace the 11 weekers in bloom [ with 2 Ace of Spades]. I'm expecting something great, or I'm going to have to rethink this Bodhi thing. If I sound a little PO'd, just let it slide, amigos, but I've started the day [ again ] with this BO bud, and for the 3rd straight day I wish I'd grabbed anything else out of the cupboard.


----------



## TonightYou (May 7, 2014)

If you don't love SSDD, I'll be shocked. Post some pictures if ya get a chance, I'd love to see them.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Word.
> 
> Tomorrow is day 77 on BO, BH, and SSDD. They are coming down, even though BO and SSDD continue to push new foxtails. 11 freekin' weeks. I've vaped a nice nug of BBH and found it to be pretty good. I've hit a big nug of BO for 3 mornings, and don't like it at all - I realize it's just one pheno, and the 'orange beast' surely lurks in the other beans, but 15 weeks is a long time to invest in what I figured to be a sure bet...you know...'this breeder is SO good that the B's are better than most everyone else's A's'.
> 
> I've finished 3 Gojis [ two phenos ] that are very good, but I wouldn't call great. The SSDD better damm well be fantastic - it looks like it should be. 3 BO and SSDD are topped and vegged and ready to replace the 11 weekers in bloom [ with 2 Ace of Spades]. I'm expecting something great, or I'm going to have to rethink this Bodhi thing. If I sound a little PO'd, just let it slide, amigos, but I've started the day [ again ] with this BO bud, and for the 3rd straight day I wish I'd grabbed anything else out of the cupboard.


I get you one hundred percent. I lucked out with ten good phenos off one pack so I can waste a LOT of money on his gear and stay happy before getting another keeper. But he caters for pheno hunters IMO. There is no sure thing with Bodhi other than insane health and vigor. The only thing you can really rely on is that all of it will be remarkably dissimilar from anything you had before. So if you like surprises, B is the man. THE MAN.. But for a sure thing, as in guaranteed this or that flavor, then you have to look at inbred lines. Much more predictable, but this is where people start blaming breeders for sub oar resuts, inbred lines need a lot more experience to bring to full genetic potential. Usually third run it is dialled in totally in SoG for me, so you better be sure you want to smoke a lot of it lol, or you can just be happy with reduced yields and one run. You cant have everything in one bean though, wish it was like that but it isnt.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> ...I've hit a big nug of BO for 3 mornings, and don't like it at all - I realize it's just one pheno, and the 'orange beast' surely lurks in the other beans...I've started the day [ again ] with this BO bud, and for the 3rd straight day I wish I'd grabbed anything else out of the cupboard...


what is it about the BO you aren't liking Amos? sorry if i've missed an earlier post if this was asked of you earlier.


----------



## TonightYou (May 7, 2014)

Just wanna say uniformity was very strong in Superstitious out of all 4 gals I had. Very slight deviations. I'll post the last harvest of two of them this week end when I chop. But yea, vigor and healthy describe his beans to a T. Eta while I do love me some polyhybrids I have ordered for the IBL indicas as I'd love to see how they are in comparison as I've never grown one (I suppose WOS freebie but didn't clone). So Maple leaf indica, Pakistan Chitral Kush, and China Yunann shall be explored over the Summer. Also can't wait to try Bangzi Haze as I hear great things


----------



## brek (May 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Word.
> 
> Tomorrow is day 77 on BO, BH, and SSDD. They are coming down, even though BO and SSDD continue to push new foxtails. 11 freekin' weeks. I've vaped a nice nug of BBH and found it to be pretty good. I've hit a big nug of BO for 3 mornings, and don't like it at all - I realize it's just one pheno, and the 'orange beast' surely lurks in the other beans, but 15 weeks is a long time to invest in what I figured to be a sure bet...you know...'this breeder is SO good that the B's are better than most everyone else's A's'.
> 
> ...


----------



## brek (May 7, 2014)

Not sure what happened there. The above is a response to amos but it went haywire.


----------



## TonightYou (May 7, 2014)

It's the new setup. Just like I can't create a new line with enter on my android without all the text going to shit. Fucking annoys me as it looks like a wall of text.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 7, 2014)

I suppose weed is an individual thing like most anything in life. Take wine for example. You could pour me a glass of merlot from a $10 bottle, and then pour me a glass of merlot from a $200 bottle and I wouldn't be able to tell you which one is the better bottle. My palate just doesn't differentiate when it comes to wine. Some folks have a really good nose for it. Not me.

With weed it's very different. I can easily form strong opinions one way or another after a couple bowls. I prefer the fruit/floral/ tastes and smells, and do not care as much for the OG/diesel/skunk notes. I can handle that flavor/smell as a background, but it can't be dominant. Then there's effect. With hundreds of cannabinoids, terpenes, flavinoids, etc that all interact to create the "high" ..... which is then translated by each of our very unique melons there is little wonder as to why people have such varied tastes in marijuana.

I like to read posts and reviews by people that seem to have some experience, and then if a common theme starts emerging I will give that breeder a shot. If I'm impressed after a pack or two I will continue supporting that breeder. With Bodhi, there is overwhelming praise for his gear. Because of that I bought a couple packs, and ended up with a very nice keeper from only two females ..... and honestly both were very nice. Add to that the fact that B seems like a really cool cat. That matters to me. I will give the good guy(s) a chance before I move on to other less savoury characters.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> what is it about the BO you aren't liking Amos? sorry if i've missed an earlier post if this was asked of you earlier.


Taste and smell. The high is moderate both in power and length. Decent yield it looks like. Maybe it gets better after chop and jar, but I'd be surprised.

Please keep in mind...I've only finished ONE female. I'm not PO'd enough to kill the 3 coming behind. But if _they _should suck...........


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2014)

*Brek wrote:*

hmmmmmmm.... Gonna be weird indeed if you become the guy who is unimpressed with bodhi but LOVES female seeds and Freedom of Seeds.

_Yeah, I thought of that before I posted - I expected more flames than just yours._

I literally can't find a GOOD review on either of those breeders but there is a 223 page thread extolling the virtues of Bodhi.

_I know. That's what drew me in to buy some Bodhi. To be accurate, I only vouch for 2 strains, not the catalogs of FoS and FS._

I can think of like 50 nice strains you've bashed but you love c99, cheese dom and SEVERAL TGA strains????

_Absolutely true. 50 might be a little high, but yeah, I bash what I think is bash worthy - don't you?_

I'm starting to think you and I like VERY different styles of cannabis. The TGA strains you've loved didn't get me CLOSE to high but tasted good.

_You've smoked Timewreck, Ripped Bubba, and Chernobyl? I did not know that. Even so....you didn't smoke mine, nor have I toked your Blood Orange. I doubt very much that you would like the BO I have, but who knows?_

Also if you don't like the first bowl you smoke, why not grab another jar and smoke another (or 5). Do you really smoke one snap at a time?

_Only when a harvest is coming in. If I get a bad 1st impression on something I expected to like, I'll smoke it a few times before I decide the plant is a disappointment. 15 weeks is a lot of time to invest to determine it's worth on one smoking experience. I'll jar some of this and re-visit it again later. It might be better - it might not. But I'll give it every chance. Like now - smoking it first thing in the morning 3 days in a row before voicing an opinion. _

Also popping one bean and deciding on a strain is a bit odd. Bodhi has nice shit, but finding the holy grail (and expecting to) in one bean is kinda ridiculous.

_I haven't done that at all. I've stated my opinion of the first Blood Orange. I threw in VG ratings of Goji and BBH. Like a good pheno hunt.....search my posts again, and you'll find it._

Next thing I know you're gonna be saying how "moneymaker" from strainhunters is INCREDIBLE 

(sorry that was too far^^^^ ha.)

_I grok your unhappiness, tiger, but if you're the professor of pot that I believe you to be, you wouldn't want to smoke a joint of this either. No...wait ! I forgot.....you LIKE bad tasting smelling weed. How do I know you wouldn't LOVE these Fast Franklins I'm holding? 

BTW - there's more than me posting some less than stellar reports on Bodhi recently. Perhaps your posting of not being thrilled with Snow Lotus strains qualifies?_


----------



## tree king (May 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Taste and smell. The high is moderate both in power and length. Decent yield it looks like. Maybe it gets better after chop and jar, but I'd be surprised.
> 
> Please keep in mind...I've only finished ONE female. I'm not PO'd enough to kill the 3 coming behind. But if _they _should suck...........


the cali-o is supposed to have a weak high thats why i never wanted to mess wit the BO. people we're buying out the seeds quicker than the atf too and i was wondering why. nice description, makes sense


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> If you don't love SSDD, I'll be shocked. Post some pictures if ya get a chance, I'd love to see them.


I'll be more than shocked...lol. A day baseball game is in the way today, so chop is tomorrow, and I'll hit some pics here, amigo.


----------



## brek (May 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> *Brek wrote:*
> 
> hmmmmmmm.... Gonna be weird indeed if you become the guy who is unimpressed with bodhi but LOVES female seeds and Freedom of Seeds.
> 
> ...


Fair enough Amos, Fair enough.

I like weed other than "fruity" as I find it boring and quite run-of-the-mill. By the end of high school fruity weed was falling down the ladder. I'm super curious what you would say about the OG clone-onlys run in CA.... Pungent musky burnt rubber chemical gasoline diesel poo. I'm assuming you would call that "bad" also...... So like I said I just think we like differing types of herb. Nothing wrong with that. I want a bag that I can smell through the whole house that puts my face in the dirt after a few tokes. Fruity sativa-esque strains are midgrade IMVHO. When I hear the term "daytime smoke" it translates to "unpotent" in my mind.

I probably WOULD like your herijuana. I ran the oldschool clone only version of it and it was fucking incredible. Then again I've never looked at ANY of Sannies gear and wanted it. Cheap prices are about the only selling point IMO. But sometimes you get what ya pay for...

Maybe I don't get as disappointed running perpetual. If one strain/pheno is less than stellar in 2 weeks there's more goodness to sort through. Said strain/pheno gets hashed and edibled and forgotten. I view myself on an awesome treasure hunt of cannabis. Some treasures aren't gonna be as shiny as others. That's all part of the fun for me. I run bagseed from time to time with my others just because YA NEVER KNOW WHAT YOU MAY FIND.

If I WERE to run small spaces and was gonna pop a few at a time I would either get verified killer clones or run someones gear known for total uniformity like serious ceeds. B's polyhybrids are obviously gonna have a pretty good variation. I've had up to 5 distinct phenos in a Bodhi pack. If I was growing for 15 weeks and I had ONE SHOT for dank I would go another route.

Of course there will be reports of other than stellar B grows. Grower error accounts for many of them IMO but also bad strains/phenos. The man ain't some Canna-God that puts out nothing but fire in every ceed. He seems like a good dude with access to great genetics. Nothing more, nothing less. I almost feel like he's been hyped too much for his own good. People expect diamonds and unicorns to grow on his plants.

And I think we can ALL agree that it's time to give the Snow Lotus a rest. 

PS....Wasn't trying to flame you Amos... You are one of the people on here that I really like debating differing viewpoints with and totally respect your opinion. But I am snarky and sarcastic by nature... My best friends and I constantly heckle each other...but it's always in good fun


----------



## tree king (May 7, 2014)

brek you think exactly like me lol every time i hear daytime high thats a red flag for me cause i know its gonna be weak. sannies killing fields is the perfect example that shit was weak as hell. il never order from him again

and like you the shit i grow better stink up the whole damn neighborhood and the more repulsive the better


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 7, 2014)

daytime high means euphoric not narcotic. Wont put you to sleep but gives you energy.


----------



## tree king (May 7, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> daytime high means euphoric not narcotic. Wont put you to sleep but gives you energy.


so they say. yeah right lol


----------



## Adrosmokin (May 7, 2014)

Yea, my definition of daytime high would be something that isn't going to make me sleepy. But, I still want all the potency there.


----------



## HazeHeaven (May 7, 2014)

brek said:


> Fair enough Amos, Fair enough.
> 
> I like weed other than "fruity" as I find it boring and quite run-of-the-mill. By the end of high school fruity weed was falling down the ladder. I'm super curious what you would say about the OG clone-onlys run in CA.... Pungent musky burnt rubber chemical gasoline diesel poo. I'm assuming you would call that "bad" also...... So like I said I just think we like differing types of herb. Nothing wrong with that. I want a bag that I can smell through the whole house that puts my face in the dirt after a few tokes. Fruity sativa-esque strains are midgrade IMVHO. When I hear the term "daytime smoke" it translates to "unpotent" in my mind.
> 
> ...


I agree with just about everything in this post. You have the same taste in cannabis that I do it seems.


----------



## tree king (May 7, 2014)

most of the time when someone says daytime high they mean you can function. theres still sativas where you get so high you have trouble functioning. i wouldn't call that a daytime high feel me? codewords


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2014)

brek said:


> Fair enough Amos, Fair enough.
> 
> I am snarky and sarcastic by nature... My best friends and I constantly heckle each other...but it's always in good fun


Yeah....I already know this. We've snarked almost as a tag team on other threads. But you're also quick to be defensive of the breeders you've had good experiences with - also, like me.

See....I figure the one summer I spent out west a couple of decades ago, I probably left a few offspring out there. Is your mom blonde, long legs.......no wait - nevermind.  

Just put a destination in a PM, and some magic Fast Franklins will be en route, amigo.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> daytime high means euphoric not narcotic. Wont put you to sleep but gives you energy.


That's what it means to me, also. Bright, shiny, energetic...almost trippy. Inspirational and motivational. I'll take all that I can get.


----------



## brek (May 7, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> daytime high means euphoric not narcotic. Wont put you to sleep but gives you energy.


So I've heard..... If anyone REALLY thinks any strain of cannabis "gives you energy" I've got some Redbull OG to sell ya. Jesus Christ.


----------



## brek (May 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah....I already know this. We've snarked almost as a tag team on other threads. But you're also quick to be defensive of the breeders you've had good experiences with - also, like me.
> 
> See....I figure the one summer I spent out west a couple of decades ago, I probably left a few offspring out there. Is your mom blonde, long legs.......no wait - nevermind.
> 
> Just put a destination in a PM, and some magic Fast Franklins will be en route, amigo.


HA! Yes we've definitely tagteam snarked a few threads. Dad? Is that you!? 

I would love to grow your fast franklins just as a sort of control test of our palates. Would be funny if I thought the heri and her kin were awesome! 

I equate cannabis preference with beer (my second love).... I prefer an extremely hoppy high-alcohol IPA style beer. My wife thinks they are disgusting. She prefers light belgians etc that I think are girly and ineffective.

Same way I think about fruity "daytime" smoke.

Some of you just have a softer, more feminine palate. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Adrosmokin (May 7, 2014)

brek said:


> So I've heard..... If anyone REALLY thinks any strain of cannabis "gives you energy" I've got some Redbull OG to sell ya. Jesus Christ.


If anyone is buying his Redbull, I am also willing to part with the Green Crack I have that I've backcrossed in to actual crack.


----------



## brek (May 7, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> If anyone is buying his Redbull, I am also willing to part with the Green Crack I have that I've backcrossed in to actual crack.


I almost just spit grape soda all over the computer screen. I just pictured some wannabe gangster white thug actually trying to sell people this in his hood...."Yeah doggg I straight backcrossed dat shit to reallll crack. Its dat new shit homie!"


----------



## Adrosmokin (May 7, 2014)

brek said:


> I almost just spit grape soda all over the computer screen. I just pictured some wannabe gangster white thug actually trying to sell people this in his hood...."Yeah doggg I straight backcrossed dat shit to reallll crack. Its dat new shit homie!"


Those crack plants are like gold. Lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 7, 2014)

Goji gives me an energetic high.

I smoke it before working out.


----------



## brek (May 7, 2014)

I smoke dabs of heavy OG before working out.... Don't mean weed gives energy though. A euphoric, heady high from a sativa is not like "energy" from caffeine or another "upper"..... As much certain people would like to believe so.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 7, 2014)

Ok Ok. I'm not gonna debate it lol. It makes my workouts easy tho.


----------



## brek (May 7, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ok Ok. I'm not gonna debate it lol. It makes my workouts easy tho.


I totally agree with ya there! It DEF makes workouts easier. I like to get so stoned my body doesn't KNOW i'm working out. Surprise attack!!!!!


----------



## brek (May 7, 2014)

On a side note it looks like my job will be taking me to Colorado very soon.. I'm totally compliant with my state/county MMJ regulations. But I have to admit it will be nice to be allowed MJ for recreation as well.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2014)

brek said:


> I A euphoric, heady high from a sativa is not like "energy" from caffeine or another "upper"..... As much certain people would like to believe so.


Me thinks crap tasting weed makes some folks argumentative. 

I'm always stoned. Always. When I get up during the night, I hit a roach on the way back to bed. So, when I say... 

"Bright, shiny, energetic...almost trippy. Inspirational and motivational. I'll take all that I can get."

...that's exactly what I mean by "daytime weed". A getting things done / chat your ear off / play guitar for hours high. But if the chore is labor intensive, then no...reach for a couple rails of coke.


----------



## brek (May 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Me thinks crap tasting weed makes some folks argumentative.
> 
> I'm always stoned. Always. When I get up during the night, I hit a roach on the way back to bed. So, when I say...
> 
> ...


Yes, these Grape Kandy nugs taste pretty crap...

Just sick of hearing that hippy bullshit about sativas "giving you energy". Bullshit. 

*chat your ear off / play guitar for hours high... *Sounds like you reach for the coke more often that not! Can't comment on that as it is not my "scene".


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2014)

brek said:


> Yes, these Grape Kandy nugs taste pretty crap...
> 
> Just sick of hearing that hippy bullshit about sativas "giving you energy". Bullshit.
> 
> *chat your ear off / play guitar for hours high... *Sounds like you reach for the coke more often that not! Can't comment on that as it is not my "scene".


I'm having a real hard time understanding why you refuse to grasp what's being said, and I can't imagine you need to be told the difference between high and couchlocked.

Whatever, brek.


----------



## gabechihua (May 7, 2014)

Smoke some proper Durban and you'll understand what an energy rush from a sativa means. Much more of a rush than I've ever gotten from drinking a Red Bull I'll tell you that much. I think you're probably throwing sativa dominant hybrids in with pure sativa land races. Most young stoners these days have never even experienced a pure sativa they just think a hybrid is a solid representation of what a real sativa high feels like. Trust me there's a huge difference.


----------



## abe supercro (May 7, 2014)

use to call my Durban 'speed weed'.


----------



## brek (May 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm having a real hard time understanding why you refuse to grasp what's being said, and I can't imagine you need to be told the difference between high and couchlocked.
> 
> Whatever, brek.


Oh amos... I was just teasing. Don't go get all curmudgeon on us. If you like coke that's your business. You're sounding uncharacteristically defensive.

I can't imagine _you _need to be told the difference between being stoned and "energy".

ONLY point I'm trying to make. Not that serious.

Fine, sativas give you wings. LOL


----------



## gabechihua (May 7, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> use to call my Durban 'speed weed'.


Use to call mine 'turbo durbo'


----------



## brek (May 7, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> Smoke some proper Durban and you'll understand what an energy rush from a sativa means. Much more of a rush than I've ever gotten from drinking a Red Bull I'll tell you that much. I think you're probably throwing sativa dominant hybrids in with pure sativa land races. Most young stoners these days have never even experienced a pure sativa they just think a hybrid is a solid representation of what a real sativa high feels like. Trust me there's a huge difference.


Smoked plenty of landrace thais, malawis, colombians etc..... Made my heart race, yes. Wouldn't say it gave me ENERGY.....and I'm a pretty old man BTW.

Maybe my definition of energy differs from others. But I have far too much of it anyway and use cannabis for the OPPOSITE purpose.

Not trying to start a debate on the effects of cannabis as it seems to differ greatly for us all. As long as we're all happy with our preference I think that's all that matters. 

Ps..... Sorry for the whole "energy" debate. It spurred from someone in this thread that drives me nuts. LOL


----------



## TonightYou (May 7, 2014)

I've always really associated with affect, hence sativa is usually not couch lock (yes to can get that fucking I'm so high tripped out feeling) but of a more functioning do shit kinda high. Indicas usually for me have a more sedative and pain numbing affect, usually good for the evening and insomnia curing on the extreme end. I don't know, I think it's hard to truly explain as we all have different physiological responses, expectations, tolerances, and of course different bags of herb. I am far more an indica guy, but I don't mind a good sativa, or hybrid. I know some people, an old guy in particular who hates anything sativa. Have a friend who prefers sativa dominate plants, while another friend of mine will smoke fucking anything. I suppose the beer analogy was best applicable. I'm a beer snob, I won't drink bud, Miller, none of that rice water piss. Throw me a good IPA, Ale, really anything but sours or the before mentioned piss water. Never enjoyed such beers even back when I was a minor. Others will drink any fucking thing. I think part of it stems from smoking itself. Ever have anyone ask what it's like to be high?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 8, 2014)

I kinda agree with the Tiger here. No cannabis can wake me up at all. I feel a clear difference between sats and indies but I also cant compare it to caffeine or speed or crack or whatever. I think body chemistry affects how we feel things, I am certain no two people have the exact sme experience off a joint. Much as I would love for my weed to have this speedy effect people describe (while working at 2am that would just kick ass) but alas, the experience is not mine to have...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 8, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> Smoke some proper Durban and you'll understand what an energy rush from a sativa means. Much more of a rush than I've ever gotten from drinking a Red Bull I'll tell you that much. I think you're probably throwing sativa dominant hybrids in with pure sativa land races. Most young stoners these days have never even experienced a pure sativa they just think a hybrid is a solid representation of what a real sativa high feels like. Trust me there's a huge difference.


Durban weed is really shite. Duban Poison is a skunk no1 cross so it is as hybrid as can be, not a pure sat so not the best example...


----------



## gabechihua (May 8, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Durban weed is really shite. Duban Poison is a skunk no1 cross so it is as hybrid as can be, not a pure sat so not the best example...


I've had shit samples of Durban and I've had some really nice samples too. Sorry to hear what you've sampled has been shit, because when it's good it's really good. I know there a few different variations from Dutch breeders that are hybrids, but the land race stuff from South Africa is a pure sativa.


----------



## RL420 (May 8, 2014)

Pretty impressed with bodhi seeds, A+ genetics

Goji OG day 43 flowering,* click thumbnails for larger image


   *


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 8, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> I've had shit samples of Durban and I've had some really nice samples too. Sorry to hear what you've sampled has been shit, because when it's good it's really good. I know there a few different variations from Dutch breeders that are hybrids, but the land race stuff from South Africa is a pure sativa.


Tell the story to a non South African buddy lol... Pure land race weed from Durban is what you will call Ditchweed as is most cannabis from that latitude, particularly at sea level. Now if you are going to use my local Sats as an example to aim for somewhere close to Durban you would have to go to the Drakensberg. Most good weed going around up North is Swazi. So both the Drakensberg and Swazi sativas will not give you an uppy high, they put you to sleep. Equatorial cannabinoid profiles mate. Extreme cbd and THCV levels at times. It is low thc reefer, around 8 percent or so, 12 percent on good Rooibaard. Unfortunately neither fit the terpene profile for Durban Poison, they are spicy and peppery with some sweet in the Drakensberg varieties.
Aniseed and mint you have to head to the Transkei, Port St Johns or Coffee Bay. There you find uppy Sativas with mint and aniseed flavor. Durban Poison is a cross of Skunk no1 and Transkei genetics I don't care what the story says. I know our weed.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 8, 2014)

brek said:


> Not sure what happened there. The above is a response to amos but it went haywire.





brek said:


> Oh amos... I was just teasing. Don't go get all curmudgeon on us. If you like coke that's your business. You're sounding uncharacteristically defensive.
> 
> I can't imagine _you _need to be told the difference between being stoned and "energy".
> 
> ...



A good sativa doesn't give me energy per se, but it does motivate me. I can take on boring chores like washing dishes .....spin some tunes and actually enjoy doing it. With Indicas I'm glued to the couch whether I have shit to do or not.


----------



## abe supercro (May 8, 2014)

last season, nabbed a packet of bodhi's ltd release ethiopian highland and malawi gold. 

may schedule micro test run w 3 bodhi 'malawi gold' and 3 holy smoke seeds 'malawi'. I'd go right into 12/12 after an abbreviated veg (since running a reeferman willie nelson, weary of long flowering sativas). 

enjoyed runnin a malawi x c99, that only tested at about 11% thc. it was rather fast, compact(ish) and vigor/yield! nice light buzz, plenty functional... so another malawi for possible hybridization would be the idea.

-

the Durban I had came from sensi seeds circa 2000. ran less than 70 days fine compact buds, low leaf to bud ratio/ez trim.
smelled like mango and papaya - only now seeing what a plant that was.


----------



## kindnug (May 8, 2014)

Jabba's Stash/Solo's Stash are potent Snow Lotus crosses.
I haven't grown them, but friends have shared some with me.

I've smoked some very potent Cali O, but I have no clue if it was the same one that Bodhi used.


----------



## tree king (May 8, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Jabba's Stash/Solo's Stash are potent Snow Lotus crosses.
> I haven't grown them, but friends have shared some with me.
> 
> I've smoked some very potent Cali O, but I have no clue if it was the same one that Bodhi used.


what did you think about the yield on solo's stash? i just heard some good feedback on another forum, heard it had mad vigor


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2014)

When are you gonna quit harping about yield treeking. Become a better grower and you can yield well.

Seriously.


----------



## tree king (May 8, 2014)

mind your business i wasn't talkin to you


----------



## mane2008 (May 8, 2014)

I understand yield is important to many so what about trying the strains he states are big yielders in the description. hope you find what suits your needs wish i could help

if I can get 1.25-1.5lbs per light im happy. Im still learning to dial my rooms in and thats what made the difference in yield for me vs previous crops. of course it helps i use "Known" avg to abv avg yielding strains


----------



## tree king (May 8, 2014)

mane2008 said:


> I understand yield is important to many so what about trying the strains he states are big yielders in the description. hope you find what suits your needs wish i could help
> 
> if I can get 1.25-1.5lbs per light im happy. Im still learning to dial my rooms in and thats what made the difference in yield for me vs previous crops. of course it helps i use "Known" avg to abv avg yielding strains


its hard cause people have different definitions of what a big yield is. in the white lotus description it states stellar yields but if you talk to alot of people on this forum they'l tell you they can't get the strain to yield. one of the problems is that bodhi releases way too many strains so he can't even describe them accurately i think and so its impossible to compare them all. one time i pm'd him and asked him what strain of his would be best for no veg sea of green. he tells me I'm not sure talk to people on breedbay and ask them. lol i was like wtf? the shits ridiculous. with bodhi you know your gonna get fire but as far as picking a strain its so fuckin hard. if it was another breeder it would be a lot easier to find out what i need. i try to find dudes that have grown a bunch of different ones and ask them. but as you can see dudes get upset and start talking shit


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2014)

Gambling on a 10 week finish, they were flushed / water only over 2 weeks ago. 
The SSDD probably could go another week easy, but TIMES UP dammit. 11 weeks....

Blueberry Hill after a haircut.

  

Sunshine Daydream - will trim later


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 8, 2014)

tree king said:


> its hard cause people have different definitions of what a big yield is. in the white lotus description it states stellar yields but if you talk to alot of people on this forum they'l tell you they can't get the strain to yield. one of the problems is that bodhi releases way too many strains so he can't even describe them accurately i think and so its impossible to compare them all. one time i pm'd him and asked him what strain of his would be best for no veg sea of green. he tells me I'm not sure talk to people on breedbay and ask them. lol i was like wtf? the shits ridiculous. with bodhi you know your gonna get fire but as far as picking a strain its so fuckin hard. if it was another breeder it would be a lot easier to find out what i need. i try to find dudes that have grown a bunch of different ones and ask them. but as you can see dudes get upset and start talking shit



His discription are only as good as the person testing it..
Would be imposable to manage all his strains without
Testers or a army of in house growers.

Strain is 50% the battle when shooting for yield but skill
And a dailed in room is key!


----------



## tree king (May 8, 2014)

thats my point he hasn't grew out the seeds himself so its hard to get info from him. of course you gotta grow the strains correctly thats just common sense. I'm just glad you know your getting fire no matter what so its worth running multiple strains until you find what you need


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> A good sativa doesn't give me energy per se, but it does motivate me. I can take on boring chores like washing dishes .....spin some tunes and actually enjoy doing it. With Indicas I'm glued to the couch whether I have shit to do or not.





abe supercro said:


> last season, nabbed a packet of bodhi's ltd release ethiopian highland and malawi gold.
> 
> may schedule micro test run w 3 bodhi 'malawi gold' and 3 holy smoke seeds 'malawi'. I'd go right into 12/12 after an abbreviated veg (since running a reeferman willie nelson, weary of long flowering sativas).
> 
> ...


'Creative' is my description for the nice Sats, and 'Sedative' for the Indies, works about right methinks...

That Sensi Durban is the one I am,talking about, getting the whole story took a long, LONG time. It is a SK1 cross. Any South African weed crosses out well, daddies are not very pushy at all. Swazi x SK1 is still my fave, just WOW.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 8, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> When are you gonna quit harping about yield treeking. Become a better grower and you can yield well.
> 
> Seriously.


 Ooooooh savage burn lol. But the lady does have a point after what she pulled off under cfl, total right to make the comment.


----------



## adrew420 (May 9, 2014)

hey Amos. When you flush with water only. Do you adjust the ph of the water to the 5.5 - 6.5 range, or is that not necessary? I know the plant should ripen using the nutes that are already in the stems and leaves, but not sure what to do with the water.


----------



## TonightYou (May 9, 2014)

Beautiful Amos, looks like a nice yield on that SSDD, also looks like some nub foxtail there! What nutes you running? Little hot? (not criticizing, that looks like a great harvest and pretty bountiful at that) eta what lamp you running?


----------



## DloMI (May 9, 2014)

blue lotus, day 38 and 45


----------



## Amos Otis (May 9, 2014)

adrew420 said:


> hey Amos. When you flush with water only. Do you adjust the ph of the water to the 5.5 - 6.5 range, or is that not necessary? I know the plant should ripen using the nutes that are already in the stems and leaves, but not sure what to do with the water.


Good question, and I honestly don't know. Normally I plan for a 7-10 day all water finish, and will keep the ph adjusted for a few days, guessing that there's still some nutes around the moist roots even after draining the buckets. The last few days water only - another guess, because I don't want the chemical ph adjuster in the last days. [aka = winging it]




TonightYou said:


> Beautiful Amos, looks like a nice yield on that SSDD, also looks like some nub foxtail there! What nutes you running? Little hot? (not criticizing, that looks like a great harvest and pretty bountiful at that) eta what lamp you running?


Thanks, TY. You might recall that I posted pics at around wk 3 or 4 where the plants had turned pale almost overnight. All reports I'd read suggested going easy on the nutes, which had served them well until then. At that point, however, I flushed and upped nutes until they'd regained color, so yeah, no doubt I over corrected somewhat then.

That's why I'm running 3 of BO and SSDD right behind, figuring the 2nd date should go a little smoother. Also....I _hate _late foxtails. They started that around 8 weeks....every day after 9, I'm looking for them to finish; instead they keep popping those nubs. I use Dyna-Gro foliage and bloom, CalMag to top the reservoirs between feedings. I love the simplicity of 2 part nutes - used GH previously - but I'm not married to them should I read or hear of something better that's just as easy. 400 watt MH 4 weeks of 12/12, then HPS to finish.


----------



## calicat (May 9, 2014)

Sativa for me gives me the illusion of tunnel vision therefore really easy to accomplish a single task


hellraizer30 said:


> His discription are only as good as the person testing it..
> Would be imposable to manage all his strains without
> Testers or a army of in house growers.
> 
> ...


Not to mention I have not recalled any of his strain descriptions encompass 12/12 growing like I believe Tree King does.


----------



## DloMI (May 9, 2014)

lucky charms, coming down as I type.


----------



## TonightYou (May 9, 2014)

Ah forgot about that Amos, I know dynagrow would be my go to if I didn't have Jacks. I had those calcium issues awhile back but picked up something to amend my medium now no more Cal mag for me. It depends on the foxtailing to be honest. I've got superstitious done but the damn girl will just keep pushing them out. She's done now so she's getting the chop, it's been over 10 weeks and the rest of the plant screams done. My sunshine daydream puts them out from the get go but it's more of building nubs together and it's dense, not airy.


----------



## heelzballer (May 9, 2014)

Wow, so you run blue spectrum the first four weeks of flowering?? Is that a consensus for alot of growers now?? Reason being is I still get a fair amount of stretch on some plants, and was seeing if that is the primary reason. 

Someone pages back said they gave up on Lucky Charms due to mutations,, although I'm running a nice cut of it that seems to be working thus far, nice picks of LC above good job.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 9, 2014)

heelzballer said:


> Wow, so you run blue spectrum the first four weeks of flowering?? Is that a consensus for alot of growers now?? Reason being is I still get a fair amount of stretch on some plants, and was seeing if that is the primary reason.


I think I picked that up from that Hydro cat on YouTube - not sure. The aim is for the last 6 weeks of 12 / 12 to be under HPS, so an 8 wk strain only stays blue 2 weeks. The nutes are changed from veg to bloom at the bulb change. 

I don't advocate this for anyone else...just answering the question !!!!

It's just something I've tried for a few runs, and it seems to keep the plants healthier and more vigorous than doing a total flip @ 12 / 12.

This pic has 4 fems in 12 / 12 for 13 days. The c-99 [ bottom L ] is already pushing out a bunch of lovely white pistils.....but they all have good color and vigor. Will probably change bulbs first of next week, as the 4 different plants all have an expected finishing time of 8 - 9 weeks.


----------



## ActionHanks (May 9, 2014)

Picked up some SSDD, Lucky Charms, and more Mother's Milk today.
Also grabbed some Archives seeds Casper OG. 

I've got 2 females outta my strange loves just hitting week 1.5 or 2 of flowing. Got one that's very IK leaning, already smells disely. The other has rounded blade tips and is yet to reveal it's true stench. Fingers crossed for a cookie leaner.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 9, 2014)

superstious 5 weeks in


----------



## heelzballer (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification Amos. Looking good too...C99 is a badass sativa that is quick to throw out pistils and finishes fast...good yields too. A couple of them hermied on lower branches depending on pheno, but I'm sure you've got that shit locked down, just an fyi.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 10, 2014)

You Hydro die hards should consider running a new type LOS style first. No need to flush etc so you can relax and study what she does and the dial in the hydro run just right. No first run is perfect but an imperfect organic bud is better than an imperfect hydro one every day.


----------



## trichmasta (May 10, 2014)

All this bodhi gear looks purdy on point; truly excited to try some other gear besides T_A.
All my Fuzz and Synergy germinated and are going in 3.5" pots with soil!!


----------



## Bullethighway (May 10, 2014)

T


DloMI said:


> blue lotus, day 38 and 45


hat


----------



## Bullethighway (May 10, 2014)

Trying say is that a tester or what
Beutiful plant


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 10, 2014)

Dream Lotus. 6 weeks tomorrow, 4 weeks to go. I topped this one to slow down the stretch. Didn't help much.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 10, 2014)

nice plant stowandgrow


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 11, 2014)

StOw that just looks rude. You can already use it as a baseball bat. Did it eat the plants around it? Steroids? Standing Ovation!


----------



## Amos Otis (May 11, 2014)

It just occurred to me that I burnt a third of a 78mm joint of Blueberry Hill about an hour and a half ago. I'd vaped some about a week ago, but this is the first dry bud sampled. Gotta say....I dig it.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 11, 2014)

I'm lovin how my RKUs r branching out.. Looks like they're gonna b a yielder!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> View attachment 3150001 View attachment 3149999 View attachment 3150000 Dream Lotus. 6 weeks tomorrow, 4 weeks to go. I topped this one to slow down the stretch. Didn't help much.


 Stow, that last pic of dream lotus is VERY sexy. Looks like you really got her to perform!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 11, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Stow, that last pic of dream lotus is VERY sexy. Looks like you really got her to perform!



If only I could get my wife to perform that easy! j/k.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 11, 2014)

I find any girl will perform if you give what she needs. Maybe her needs have changed? Have you tried calmag?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 11, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I find any girl will perform if you give what she needs. Maybe her needs have changed? Have you tried calmag?


LST works wonders. But not strictly a need, more an advanced growing technique.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 11, 2014)

looks like my orders have cleared customs!! blue tara and lucky charms looks like it will be delivered in two days! i plan on popping both along with a RP SK and my blueberry hill ASAP. 

st0wandgrow that dream lotus is beautiful!!

amos i think you and i like the same type of smoke from your descriptions, so i'm very excited to hear the smoke report on the blueberry hill.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 11, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> looks like my orders have cleared customs!! blue tara and lucky charms looks like it will be delivered in two days! i plan on popping both along with a RP SK and my blueberry hill ASAP.
> 
> st0wandgrow that dream lotus is beautiful!!
> 
> amos i think you and i like the same type of smoke from your descriptions, so i'm very excited to hear the smoke report on the blueberry hill.


I'm hitting it up again right now. It's only just dry enough to burn in a joint - no cure at all - and it's a slightly sweet, creamy kind of inhale and exhale; very enjoyable. Maybe a slight blueberry in there, but more like low calorie vanilla yogurt. Amazingly smooth at this stage....big hits, no cough, just smooooooothe-ville.


----------



## Know One (May 12, 2014)

Just put these into 12-12.
---
Bodhi
Super Snow Lotus (#1 of 3





---
SSL #2 Topped at the 2nd node using Uncle Ben's (Thanks UB) Topping Technique.





-----
Super Snow Lotus #3





------
SSL #3





------------------
SSL in veg room(From Left to right )#3-2-1.





Same Day, same plants, different room.





More to follow.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 12, 2014)

I just love how normal topping became Uncle Bens Technique ROFL...


----------



## BustinScales510 (May 12, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I just love how normal topping became Uncle Bens Technique ROFL...


 I havent gotten a chance yet to read that 500 page thread on topping, but Im sure it's a real page turner


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 12, 2014)

BustinScales510 said:


> I havent gotten a chance yet to read that 500 page thread on topping, but Im sure it's a real page turner


Let me save you some reading chief.. Let plant veg a few weeks and then cut the top off.. You can thank me later lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 12, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I just love how normal topping became Uncle Bens Technique ROFL...



LOL!! No doubt.

The old curmudgeon gives people shit for removing a leaf, because leaves are important, but yet encourages people to chop 3/4 of the plant off.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 12, 2014)

Urgh.

A while ago I cracked 5 ATFs. Four germed - all male.

So I dropped 4 more ATF along with 4 SSDD. All germed. All four of the ATF are male. Two out of four SSDD are girls. I guess ATF was just not meant to be for me (yeah, I have got two more but it still bums me out). Or I'm just not living right. Never had that happen before.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 12, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Urgh.
> 
> A while ago I cracked 5 ATFs. Four germed - all male.
> 
> So I dropped 4 more ATF along with 4 SSDD. All germed. All four of the ATF are male. Two out of four SSDD are girls. I guess ATF was just not meant to be for me (yeah, I have got two more but it still bums me out). Or I'm just not living right. Never had that happen before.


I had that experience before. Wow that just sucks. But trust me, a breeder sells his beans hoping each customer finds a nice pheno or two, all boys doesn't fly. Send him a message with pics etc, you have to have pics to show you are not taking the piss. PM me and I will pass along his e-mail addy. B will sort you out. But pop those last two beans to see anyhow man...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 12, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I had that experience before. Wow that just sucks. But trust me, a breeder sells his beans hoping each customer finds a nice pheno or two, all boys doesn't fly. Send him a message with pics etc, you have to have pics to show you are not taking the piss. PM me and I will pass along his e-mail addy. B will sort you out. But pop those last two beans to see anyhow man...



That's a kind offer. In no way do I blame him. Probability and statistics. I've had a number of times where the coin flipped the other way. I only have three (males) left of the ATF. They were much slower to show than the SSDD. Keeping them around just in case I am wrong (I'm not) and because some friends make smoothies out of them and i just loaded them down with some. I'll let you know if I keep them around long enough to show their sex for photos. Yeah, those last two seeds won't go long before use. I'll have my fingers crossed on them.

But as always, the germ rate was great. 12-13.

Edit: those boys smelled wonderful.


----------



## tree king (May 12, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Urgh.
> 
> A while ago I cracked 5 ATFs. Four germed - all male.
> 
> So I dropped 4 more ATF along with 4 SSDD. All germed. All four of the ATF are male. Two out of four SSDD are girls. I guess ATF was just not meant to be for me (yeah, I have got two more but it still bums me out). Or I'm just not living right. Never had that happen before.


i got a huge amount of males with the atf also it was something crazy like 70%. I'm just glad i germed 4 packs maybe thats just how the strain is


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 12, 2014)

tree king said:


> i got a huge amount of males with the atf also it was something crazy like 70%. I'm just glad i germed 4 packs maybe thats just how the strain is


Was it worth it? If I get the chance to buy more - should I?


----------



## tree king (May 12, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Was it worth it? If I get the chance to buy more - should I?


i can let you know soon I'm chopping this week. i love the way it smells


----------



## brek (May 12, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Was it worth it? If I get the chance to buy more - should I?


I would. LOVE my 2 atf phenos. Only popped 2. Lol. Maybe I got your females. 

Kudra crosses and Deadly G x BB indica will be done in about a week. Pics to follow.


----------



## Know One (May 12, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I just love how normal topping became Uncle Bens Technique ROFL...


I'll rephrase. Topped using the method I learned about reading UB's thread on the subject.
There.. that's better. lol


----------



## Know One (May 12, 2014)

blowincherrypie said:


> Let me save you some reading chief.. Let plant veg a few weeks and then cut the top off.. You can thank me later lol


Don't get offended but I think you may have it wrong my friend. I thought the same thing for many years.
From my understanding, just topping after 3 or 4 weeks in veg will create new (2 and then 4 etc..) branches, but, this is very different than actual topping which has to be cut at the 1st or 2nd node before any alternating of nodes begins. This creates hormonal redistribution (within 24 hours) which causes 2 or 4 main colas to start. Any topping not done this way is nothing more than cutting back and creating a shorter, bushier plant, not 2 or 4 new main colas. This includes all normal side branching from each cola instead of just the center cola.
I won't write any more in here on topping but there is a great section under Uncle Ben's Topping Technique here on RIU. Recommended reading for sure
I will be posting pics soon


----------



## Onlythebest2010 (May 12, 2014)

BustinScales510 said:


> I havent gotten a chance yet to read that 500 page thread on topping, but Im sure it's a real page turner


Lol!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Know One (May 12, 2014)

Onlythebest2010 said:


> Lol!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rollitup mobile app


You got it!
Long ass thread to read but worth the knowledge gained.
You really don't have to read entire thread to get the idea but so many ask the same question over and over instead of reading first 3 or 4 pages which contains all pertinent info...
ere is the link.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/uncle-bens-topping-technique-to-get-2-or-4-main-colas.151706/#post-1931449


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 12, 2014)

I used to pinch the top node but now i just pop it then fold
It over.. Theres no loss in plant and seems to recover much
Faster.

I didnt encounter high % of males with my atf but i have read
That stress can cause higher male % in fact i was wishing for
A good male to F-2 a bunch for future pheno hunts.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 13, 2014)

Muahahahaha no one can resist a quick little UB trolling session. It is kinda traditional on RIU. Well carry on now, carry on my friends


----------



## Amos Otis (May 13, 2014)

I've got a bigger dick than anyone on rollitup.
Don't believe me? Ask me for pictures in a pm.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got a bigger dick than anyone on rollitup.
> Don't believe me? Ask me for pictures in a pm.


Rough start to the day brotha?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 13, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> I used to pinch the top node but now i just pop it then fold
> It over.. Theres no loss in plant and seems to recover much
> Faster.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've read that too. No stress on these though. They are happy boys. other than now being overdue to an up-can that will never come.

Yesterday I was still hunting down preflowers to be sure of their sex. But today they all have well developed buds o balls. I know next to nothing about evaluating males and kind of lack the space to breed but it is tempting to try slinging some pollen on my goji.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 13, 2014)

And now that I re-examine one of my two SSDD girls - one seems to be a boy. It was iffy looking so I gave it the benefit of the doubt.

Can I really have just gone 1 for 13?! Dammit.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 13, 2014)

Muttering.... Hard mode. All bud.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got a bigger dick than anyone on rollitup.
> Don't believe me? Ask me for pictures in a pm.


 Don't know what that was about, but I sure do see you in a whole new light.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 13, 2014)

For those of you with packs yielding nothing but males
You need to pm B and he will fix it


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 13, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> For those of you with packs yielding nothing but males
> You need to pm B and he will fix it


Even if you feel too shy to. Seriously. I got the most fantastic customer service of all breeders ever. It does not happen often, trust me he is the kind of fella that will rather have a happy customer than anything else.


----------



## trichmasta (May 13, 2014)

Heat= more males

Skip the heat mat obviously and keeping temps under 70 has worked for me with other gear.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 13, 2014)

trichmasta said:


> Heat= more males
> 
> Skip the heat mat obviously and keeping temps under 70 has worked for me with other gear.



I've heard similar, and I've heard opposite. I think it was subcool that suggested warmer environment equals more females. I don't know what to believe. Common sense tells me that sex is genetically coded and isn't influenced by environment, but I'm not certain either way


----------



## TonightYou (May 13, 2014)

I think it's a bit of nature v. Nurture. I certainly believe that sex is predetermined in the genetic code, but due to the survival ability of self pollination and the desire to bean itself, that suggests sex can be influenced by outside factors. I think a lot of the "tricks" are really old wives tales as I've never seen any cited research, only heard stories


----------



## Dee Jay Em (May 13, 2014)

2/2 golden triangle are female
4/4 goji og are female

2 lemon penetration, 2 strange love, and 2 sky lotus should be showing sex soon.

Great female/male ratio so far with bodhi gear!


----------



## tree king (May 13, 2014)

i grew white lotus and atf in the exact same environment at the exact same time and i got a real good female to male ratio on the wl and a horrible one on the atf.


----------



## tree king (May 13, 2014)

looks like you guys are right about the appy crosses finishing quicker than the snow lotus ones. i just checked the trichs and my atf's are ready right now at day 66. the wl still aint ready. I'm gonna take pics tonight of a bunch of atf's before i chop


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 13, 2014)

Dee Jay Em said:


> 2/2 golden triangle are female
> 4/4 goji og are female
> 
> 2 lemon penetration, 2 strange love, and 2 sky lotus should be showing sex soon.
> ...


Lucky bastard.

I have cracked a lot of seeds. I'm doing it right. It's just math biting my ass. Nothing wrong with the seeds.

I'm going to crack those last two ATFs and cross my fingers. Maybe toss in some lucky charms just to make up for all those males and male cuttings. Or maybe a few more SSDD just to get a feel for the pheno differences. Time to buy more beans. Mine are so "last summer". 

Any suggestions on Bodhi's new drops?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 13, 2014)

Any ideas on a Goji OG issue? 

I ran my selected mother - 1st clone generation. I let them go a full ten weeks, some 74 days. 

I was a little bummed to realize that they had gotten mildly seeded. Very immature seeds, none even close to maturity. But I'm wondering what went wrong. No other plant got knocked up despite being all mixed in with gojis. I have never seen a male flower, even looking really, really hard with a lens. There were no seeds in the initial (seed) grow.

I figure it must have happened after week nine (which is about when I cut the seed/mother) but cannot figure out why I did not notice it happening. My planned solution in the short term is to cut them around day 65. In the long term I will probably crack the rest of the beans and search for another.

Anybody Have any thoughs?


----------



## tree king (May 13, 2014)

ok lets get started. I'm gonna post the 3 biggest yielders i got from the atf. this is pheno 23. its 31" tall. keep in mind when i grow from seed the plants stretch an insane amount. when i run these back from clone the'l be like 1/2-3/4's the size so don't let the stretch worry you. I'm running all 3 back from clone before i make my selection. i never really understood how much these stink cause i had a carbon filter in the flower room but now since i moved them downstairs they fuckin reek crazy. tonight after i trim I'm gonna post an approx wet weight of each pheno so i can get an idea of which one will yield the most after there dried. I'm gonna do the same with the white lotus and then do a comparison


----------



## tree king (May 13, 2014)

this is pheno num 28. if i had to make a bet i would say this is the biggest yielder. reeks of animal piss. 37" tall


----------



## tree king (May 13, 2014)

some more of 28


----------



## tree king (May 13, 2014)

pheno 14. 34" tall


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 13, 2014)

Nice. Thanks. I got the "animal piss" smell when I chopped the boys up. Not sure that's going to go over well with the newly pregnant wife. Diesels are banned.


----------



## tree king (May 13, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nice. Thanks. I got the "animal piss" smell when I chopped the boys up. Not sure that's going to go over well with the newly pregnant wife. Diesels are banned.


lol funny shit. is it dried yet? curious if the smell changed after. if it doesn't maybe il call it catpiss lol. i don't really like telling people the actual names of the strains i sell cause then they might try to get the seeds themselves you know


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 13, 2014)

tree king said:


> lol funny shit. is it dried yet? curious if the smell changed after. if it doesn't maybe il call it catpiss lol. i don't really like telling people the actual names of the strains i sell cause then they might try to get the seeds themselves you know


No, it gets consumed fresh. 

I say let them get the seeds. There's so much more to it than that.


----------



## tree king (May 13, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No, it gets consumed fresh.
> 
> I say let them get the seeds. There's so much more to it than that.


what do you mean you eat it not smoke it?

what if i end up with the best weed in my area, you think i want someone copying me? hell no lol. if its a clone only though id tell people


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 13, 2014)

tree king said:


> what do you mean you eat it not smoke it?
> 
> what if i end up with the best weed in my area, you think i want someone copying me? hell no lol. if its a clone only though id tell people


There must be fewer potential growers round here.

It gets consumed like a foodstuff. Whipped into a smoothie. Not my bag. But when the world gives you lemons....


----------



## tree king (May 13, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> There must be fewer potential growers round here.
> 
> It gets consumed like a foodstuff. Whipped into a smoothie. Not my bag. But when the world gives you lemons....


got it. guess il know in 5-6 days


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 13, 2014)

I predict it continues to reek.


----------



## tree king (May 13, 2014)

your prob right its real overpowering. I'm surprised theres no chem smells on these being half chem dawg and all. its all good though


----------



## Onlythebest2010 (May 13, 2014)

tree king said:


> what do you mean you eat it not smoke it?
> 
> what if i end up with the best weed in my area, you think i want someone copying me? hell no lol. if its a clone only though id tell people


Each grower brings somthing different to the table...grower...environment....genetics. Unless someone dissects every variable of another's grow the same strain can be quite different when compared. Sharing is caring! !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 13, 2014)

What's in the chem 3? How's it diff from the chem in The Fuzz?


----------



## calicat (May 13, 2014)

tree king said:


> what do you mean you eat it not smoke it?
> 
> what if i end up with the best weed in my area, you think i want someone copying me? hell no lol. if its a clone only though id tell people


Statistically speaking whatever you do run in your unique environment no one can copy it to its exact detail. I have had numerous instances that even a neighbor ran the same strain from same mother just slightly different environment. The final product was similar but not identical. But I get you from a flipper point of view that you want to have the edge over your competitors by not disclosing seed/and or clone name.


----------



## calicat (May 13, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> What's in the chem 3? How's it diff from the chem in The Fuzz?


I believe the chem in the Fuzz is chem 91'. Chem 3 is another bean they cracked in future after 91 not considered the true keeper versus Chem 4.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (May 13, 2014)

For those having high male ratios what was your humidity? I made sure to keep mine at 50-60% last time and got 11 out of 14 female. Including 3/3 female on lucky charms. Also keep temps low, right color spectrum, no stress, no 24 hour veg


----------



## Onlythebest2010 (May 13, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> For those having high male ratios what was your humidity? I made sure to keep mine at 50-60% last time and got 11 out of 14 female. Including 3/3 female on lucky charms. Also keep temps low, right color spectrum, no stress, no 24 hour veg


I have decent female ratios but not like yours lol. I will try no 24gr veg and see if that gets results like yours. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 13, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nice. Thanks. I got the "animal piss" smell when I chopped the boys up. Not sure that's going to go over well with the newly pregnant wife. Diesels are banned.



Haha! My wife had the super-sniffer too every time she was prego. I could cut a fart in the basement and she'd smell it on the third floor


----------



## brek (May 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got a bigger dick than anyone on rollitup.
> Don't believe me? Ask me for pictures in a pm.


Damn! Poor Amos ran outta cheese dom and had to smoke herijuana?


----------



## brek (May 13, 2014)

calicat said:


> I believe the chem in the Fuzz is chem 91'. Chem 3 is another bean they cracked in future after 91 not considered the true keeper versus Chem 4.


You're always on point with strain info cali cat. Cheers for that brotha.

I believe it was you who said Bodhi was reminded of a green GDP in the Kudra? Spot on....VERY similar smell but even stickier. Every time I think I have the most resinous bodhi plant I pop a new pack....and think it all over again.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 13, 2014)

One second... TreeKing... Those look like very good yielding plants to me. Flowered from really young with no topping or training these look fantastic. If you did some training and put a few more weeks in veg any of those can pull 500 grams a square meter easily.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> One second... TreeKing... Those look like very good yielding plants to me. Flowered from really young with no topping or training these look fantastic. If you did some training and put a few more weeks in veg any of those can pull 500 grams a square meter easily.


Kinda what i was thinking, they also look appy dom and not
Atf dom!


----------



## tree king (May 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> One second... TreeKing... Those look like very good yielding plants to me. Flowered from really young with no topping or training these look fantastic. If you did some training and put a few more weeks in veg any of those can pull 500 grams a square meter easily.


your right mh i never said the strain didn't yield good i just said it didn't yield massive. I'm perfectly happy with the results. in the future il be doing no veg sea of green so I'm not able to train. the goal is to get an oz per plant. I'm currently 2 weeks in flower with all 3 of those clones running them back and I'm extremely happy with the vigor. its only been 13 days and there already 16" tall and thats no veg. there way more compact and look beautiful. theres one thing to keep in mind though, atf isn't a strain where most phenos are gonna yield big. to be honest most of them yield like shit. these are the only 3 that are respectable to me. i always see people sprouting like 2 or 3 seeds and if your looking for a yielder thats a bad idea with this strain. i had to grow 4 packs to find these 3.

i just got done trimming and theres no way in hell I'm keeping num 28 that shit is a nightmare to trim plus it doesn't dense up like the other 2. foxtails all over the place too. to be honest i know its not tested yet but I'm keeping 23. not really into num 14. 23 reeks the most and the buds are hard as a rock. i just hope its potent. the wet weight on all 3 are

pheno 14 = 181 grams
pheno 23 = 195.5 grams
pheno 28 = 206 grams

these are just approximate numbers. i left some of the stems in to make it easier to hang dry. il let you all know what the dry weight is if your curious


----------



## tree king (May 14, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Kinda what i was thinking, they also look appy dom and not
> Atf dom!


yeah just what i expected hellraizer i know the other phenos wouldn't work, there way smaller in yield. there greasy as fuckin hell though! i know you know lol, they look and smell dank i just trimmed one


----------



## tree king (May 14, 2014)

calicat said:


> Statistically speaking whatever you do run in your unique environment no one can copy it to its exact detail. I have had numerous instances that even a neighbor ran the same strain from same mother just slightly different environment. The final product was similar but not identical. But I get you from a flipper point of view that you want to have the edge over your competitors by not disclosing seed/and or clone name.


i agree calicat


----------



## Adrosmokin (May 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Me thinks crap tasting weed makes some folks argumentative.
> 
> I'm always stoned. Always. When I get up during the night, I hit a roach on the way back to bed. So, when I say...
> 
> ...


I'll take a bump


----------



## Adrosmokin (May 14, 2014)

Goji OG


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 14, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> For those having high male ratios what was your humidity? I made sure to keep mine at 50-60% last time and got 11 out of 14 female. Including 3/3 female on lucky charms. Also keep temps low, right color spectrum, no stress, no 24 hour veg


It varies somewhat. But it runs about 45-60. Depends on the weather.


----------



## DloMI (May 14, 2014)

I only found 1 female out of my lucky charms pack, at the same time had 4/5 female on another strain. I figure its just a crapshoot.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 14, 2014)

brek said:


> Damn! Poor Amos ran outta cheese dom and had to smoke herijuana?


Nah. Gave that sucka$$ Blood Orange one last try. Will never run out of cheesedom.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 14, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> I'll take a bump


Would love to help you out, amigo, but I gave it up a few years back. The reference was intended as an illustration.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Beautiful Amos, looks like a nice yield on that SSDD,


Just shy of 3 zips as it goes into jars. Same with Blueberry Hill. I didn't bother to weigh the BO, but it was less. 

Hit the SSDD last night, and finished it this AM. Pretty good so far.


----------



## brek (May 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Nah. Gave that sucka$$ Blood Orange one last try. Will never run out of cheesedom.


Maybe you should start a freedom of seeds thread. We'll all be right behind you.

You've become quite hostile on here. You used to be funny. Now you're always so angry and bitter. Talking about your dick and whatnot. Kinda weird. Now you're the dude who stalks the bodhi thread to tell us all how lackluster his gear is and how awesome female ceeds is. oh and cheesedom. lol.

Problems with Mrs. Otis at home?


----------



## brek (May 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Nah. Gave that sucka$$ Blood Orange one last try. Will never run out of cheesedom.


PS.....I do think you're the only one i've seen with a bad Blood Orange run......On multiple sites......hmmmmmmmmm.

Why don't you grow all 5 of your plants cheesedom, call it a day and stop threatening us with your dick?


----------



## heelzballer (May 14, 2014)

Can't wait to hear a smoke report on SSDD, I got a monster brewing on my pheno around 40 days in right now...
Lucky Charms taking a while to put on weight and is in same timeline...Super sugary though, and real dark, oily, leaves..


----------



## brek (May 14, 2014)

heelzballer said:


> Can't wait to hear a smoke report on SSDD, I got a monster brewing on my pheno around 40 days in right now...
> Lucky Charms taking a while to put on weight and is in same timeline...Super sugary though, and real dark, oily, leaves..


I love the Lucky Charms SOOOO much. Think you're gonna dig it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 14, 2014)

brek said:


> I love the Lucky Charms SOOOO much. Think you're gonna dig it.


Im real happy with mine so far..plant structure and size is
Looking goods, got a good stem rub to! Hope they turn out 
Female but a good male i wouldnt turn away either, somebody say lucky charms f2s


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 14, 2014)

brek said:


> Maybe you should start a freedom of seeds thread. We'll all be right behind you.
> 
> You've become quite hostile on here. You used to be funny. Now you're always so angry and bitter. Talking about your dick and whatnot. Kinda weird. Now you're the dude who stalks the bodhi thread to tell us all how lackluster his gear is and how awesome female ceeds is. oh and cheesedom. lol.
> 
> Problems with Mrs. Otis at home?



I usually agree with your sentiments brek, but not on this one. I don't find Amos hostile at all. He's actually one of the cooler cats on RIU imo. And if he doesn't like the results from a pack of Bodhi seeds, I don't see anything wrong with saying so. I happened to really dig my first go-around with B, but if I get mediocre results from future packs I will give an honest report on it. I hope I don't offend anyone here if that's the case.....


----------



## TonightYou (May 14, 2014)

Honest reporting is a good thing, despite our diverse expectations and different desires from plants. I wanna hear about let downs, a reason I didn't grab the Fuzz


----------



## DustyNugs (May 14, 2014)

Bodhi momma's group shot...

Took a couple of clones from each. As soon as those are rooted, these ladies are hitting the flower tent. 

SSDD#1 and GT#1 have similar branching structure, ~45° angle branches of equal length from bottom to top.

SSDD#'S 2&3 are more bushy with #3 being almost globe-like. GT#3 is darker green and more Christmas tree shaped than #1.


----------



## brek (May 14, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I usually agree with your sentiments brek, but not on this one. I don't find Amos hostile at all. He's actually one of the cooler cats on RIU imo. And if he doesn't like the results from a pack of Bodhi seeds, I don't see anything wrong with saying so. I happened to really dig my first go-around with B, but if I get mediocre results from future packs I will give an honest report on it. I hope I don't offend anyone here if that's the case.....


Oh trust me. All I want is honest reporting. I have ZERO stake in whether people buy bodhi beans. I use several other breeders myself. What do I care. Usually Amos is pretty cool...But the last couple pages read like an angry little boy at the sandbox.....E.G. the dick-waving middle finger stuff as of late. Whatever. Just my observation. Stuff I notice....like Treeking wants big yields and Flaming Pie really likes Goji.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 14, 2014)

brek said:


> Maybe you should start a freedom of seeds thread. We'll all be right behind you.
> 
> You brought it up, tigger
> 
> ...


----------



## Amos Otis (May 14, 2014)

brek said:


> PS.....I do think you're the only one i've seen with a bad Blood Orange run......On multiple sites......hmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> Why don't you grow all 5 of your plants cheesedom, call it a day and stop threatening us with your dick?


You're threatened? 

How 'bout posting links to those 'multiple sites" ? Certainly you can back that up? 

Edit: oh.....maybe you mean on multiple sites you visit, my negative report is the only one you've seen? Got it. We had previously established that you love craptasting weed and I don't - you'd probably love this BO.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Honest reporting is a good thing, despite our diverse expectations and different desires from plants. I wanna hear about let downs, a reason I didn't grab the Fuzz


Here's an honest report: thanks for strongly recomending SSDD. So far, Yo mucho gusto.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2014)

brek said:


> Oh trust me. All I want is honest reporting. I have ZERO stake in whether people buy bodhi beans. I use several other breeders myself. What do I care. Usually Amos is pretty cool...But the last couple pages read like an angry little boy at the sandbox.....E.G. the dick-waving middle finger stuff as of late. Whatever. Just my observation. Stuff I notice....like Treeking wants big yields and Flaming Pie really likes Goji.


I knew you cared. Muah!

Seriously tho, all I have grown yet is Goji of bodhi. I have some dragonfruit, silver lotus and possibly some tigers milk to pop.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 14, 2014)

heelzballer said:


> Can't wait to hear a smoke report on SSDD, I got a monster brewing on my pheno around 40 days in right now...
> Lucky Charms taking a while to put on weight and is in same timeline...Super sugary though, and real dark, oily, leaves..


I'm gonna smoke a couple more days on the SSDD, but in 3 smoking sessions, I like it. It had an extended flush, and I don't think 11 weeks was enough, but it's smooth - can't pin down a flavor, really, but it's a-ok. Not as potent as I expected.....as I noted, I think it should have went longer.


----------



## brek (May 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> You're threatened?
> 
> How 'bout posting links to those 'multiple sites" ? Certainly you can back that up?
> 
> Edit: oh.....maybe you mean on multiple sites you visit, my negative report is the only one you've seen? Got it. We had previously established that you love craptasting weed and I don't - you'd probably love this BO.


There ARE other tastes than "fruity" Amos. Doesn't mean they're bad. I thought we had already established that you just have more "feminine" taste buds. Not that there's anything wrong with that.

I'm not sure if you are as witty as you think you are. There are reports on ICmag, Breedbay, cannazon etc. of Lovely BO grows. Get it?


----------



## brek (May 14, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I knew you cared. Muah!
> 
> Seriously tho, all I have grown yet is Goji of bodhi. I have some dragonfruit, silver lotus and possibly some tigers milk to pop.


Pop them shits and let us know girl!


----------



## brek (May 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> You're threatened?
> 
> By some weird old guy's dick on the Bodhi thread? A little bit. Yeah.
> 
> Why so uptight lately Amos? Seriously. All in good fun Jason Lee.


----------



## TonightYou (May 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Here's an honest report: thanks for strongly recomending SSDD. So far, Yo mucho gusto.


Absolutely brother! Honestly one of my all time favorites! She's stuck in my line up now and going no where. I'm sad as Michigan weather fucked with my tent. Those couple of hot nights killed two young plants in flower. The thermometer in my tent registered 101 degrees. wilt is more like it. Good thing I've got clones but funny enough all gear over 3 weeks showed no ill effects at all. Still getting use to the 600 watt upgrade from a 400. Need to reset up the area I vent out into again for the summer.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 14, 2014)

brek said:


> Oh trust me. All I want is honest reporting. I have ZERO stake in whether people buy bodhi beans. I use several other breeders myself.


No sweat, I feel ya.



brek said:


> Treeking wants big yields


Really? I hadn't noticed!


----------



## tree king (May 14, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> No sweat, I feel ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I hadn't noticed!


haaaa lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2014)

brek said:


> Pop them shits and let us know girl!


I currently have 2 Goji clones and two Fruity Chronic Juice at 3 weeks flower.

I would like to run the tiger's milk or dragonfruit next but I am not sure what my grow plans will be next run.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Absolutely brother! Honestly one of my all time favorites! She's stuck in my line up now and going no where. I'm sad as Michigan weather fucked with my tent. Those couple of hot nights killed two young plants in flower. The thermometer in my tent registered 101 degrees. wilt is more like it. Good thing I've got clones but funny enough all gear over 3 weeks showed no ill effects at all. Still getting use to the 600 watt upgrade from a 400. Need to reset up the area I vent out into again for the summer.


Wow....600 watts in an outdoor tent? How big is the tent? Maybe 400 watts and supplemental cfl's bring your temp down w/o lessing the lumens?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 14, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I usually agree with your sentiments brek, but not on this one. I don't find Amos hostile at all. He's actually one of the cooler cats on RIU imo. And if he doesn't like the results from a pack of Bodhi seeds, I don't see anything wrong with saying so. I happened to really dig my first go-around with B, but if I get mediocre results from future packs I will give an honest report on it. I hope I don't offend anyone here if that's the case.....


Props, amigo. The people you offend by honest reports hardly matter.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2014)

^Daaaaaayum


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2014)

The two plants in the back are goji.


----------



## TonightYou (May 14, 2014)

Nah man, tents in the closet, during the winter I keep my venting directly into my room but leave the windows open. I didn't realize how hot it was for a couple days in a row and I need to now replace the vent into a utility closet. I can't go back to a 400, spoiled by the output.


Amos Otis said:


> Wow....600 watts in an outdoor tent? How big is the tent? Maybe 400 watts and supplemental cfl's bring your temp down w/o lessing the lumens?


----------



## kindnug (May 14, 2014)

DJ short genes have Thai in them + that's why there are foxtail phenotype in Blueberry/Bubbashine crosses(Blue Moonshine)

I doubt you will find many plants that are identical in his strains considering they are poly.

Amos could have the keeper he really wanted in the same pack that the unworthy female came from> If it wasn't the only female from the entire pack.
Blueberry Hill looks like the winner of the group.

The Golden Triangle female I found has smaller nuggets with Trichome on stems + large fan leaves. I don't like to judge any plant until I smoke it but looks promising.


----------



## Onlythebest2010 (May 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Absolutely brother! Honestly one of my all time favorites! She's stuck in my line up now and going no where. I'm sad as Michigan weather fucked with my tent. Those couple of hot nights killed two young plants in flower. The thermometer in my tent registered 101 degrees. wilt is more like it. Good thing I've got clones but funny enough all gear over 3 weeks showed no ill effects at all. Still getting use to the 600 watt upgrade from a 400. Need to reset up the area I vent out into again for the summer.


Michigan weather always throwing us curveballs like that....80 degree temps followed by a week of 60 degrees and rain all week. I do indoor as well and MI sudden change in weather can cause some issues for me too. Last year every time I had a big harvest it would rain for multiple days forcing me to run my dhu more than i would like but the shit wouldnt dry without it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 14, 2014)

Enough of the tough guy routine.
Gets old after a dozen post's or so.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 15, 2014)

Wtf people lets get back on track here folks! This is one of the few threads i really enjoy and
To see it locked and full of bs is no-buano!



Keep it clean!


----------



## Amos Otis (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Know One (May 15, 2014)

Super Snow Lotus 
Just started flowering.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 15, 2014)

Muahahahahahaha, HAHAHAHAHA, gods you guys are funny. It really does get like a proper family gathering in here.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 15, 2014)

I must say the last guy you want to piss off the the one with a supercomputer idling away in his spare room... Banning Brek as it seems is happening will be a very, very bad idea fellas. Just sayin'.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 15, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I must say the last guy you want to piss off the the one with a supercomputer idling away in his spare room... Banning Brek as it seems is happening will be a very, very bad idea fellas. Just sayin'.


Nobody is getting banned! Worse shit goes down in toke n talk lol 

Thread just needs to get back on track and if those to want to
Hook up and throwdown like men then more power to-em!
How we do it in my AO!! But ethuging is bs nothing comes of it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 15, 2014)

I must admit, I am all for freedom of speech and all of that, but where I come from shit gets real very easily. No matter the details, always best to nip these things in the bud. Just hard to do showing equal respect all ways, somebody always comes off feeling shite. And I learned on our old community that sometimes that fella crunches code the way I do muesli and can rip a hole in your security and leak 20 000 canadian dollars worth of bandwidth effectively shutting it down for life... Aaaaand I just so happen to know the Tiger has such capabilities so yeah, be nice...


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 15, 2014)

Well on a much dank note im gunna be taking the red eye jedi
And purple fantacys tester in the AM! Will try to collect some pics of each. I didnt take clones this time and im wishing i had
On the red eye jedi :/ not sure how to cantact B anymore so i
Think theres gunna be a break in testing B work! Might hit up
Gage green or sure fire for some goodies unless B pops up


----------



## Scroga (May 15, 2014)

Funny seeing two well known members losing it'... Maybe we need a "have it out"thread, where egos can clash and the weeds will fly!


----------



## ActionHanks (May 15, 2014)

Nahh everyone just needs to keep smoking. If you're really and truely high, the last thing you want is confrontation. This board needs a 2J minimum, and no alcoholic beverage allowed for our friends who like to buck and stir shit up (you have your places, but those places are metalcore concerts or reallly old dive bars lol)


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2014)

these 2 *TE remix v2 *are doing good,slow growing,but they are growing.
 
 
other than a bad germ,i feel these 2 will give me what im looking for.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 15, 2014)

After almost 2 months cure, I have re-named this one 'Lung Rape' gods is it strong... And delicious wow. But I swear to gods you want to cough but you can't, lungs are totally paralyzed. Insanely nice herb.


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2014)

thats what i like^^^


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 15, 2014)

Then this one is for you mate  I had to wait for the sun to go down more so the trichs didn't make it look all white lol...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 15, 2014)

Amos might have a big banana, but nobody has a better trimmed Beaver than me. Sexah.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 15, 2014)

That is a nice beaver MH. Well done!


----------



## heelzballer (May 15, 2014)

Nice sativa leaning beaver bud indeed! For those who have grown lucky charms, it seems to be flowering REALLY slowly at day 38...does it pack on late? Or as some have mentioned regarding mutations with LC, is it just a poor pheno? Super crystally, oily green leaves, just slow. Thanks


----------



## DloMI (May 15, 2014)

My LC is packing it on at day 38.
Here she is from seed at day 35


----------



## kindnug (May 15, 2014)

I didn't care too much for The White, but I did like WiFi #3.
Bodhi's males should add some flavor to The White> which is what I thought it lacked.


----------



## kindnug (May 15, 2014)

Is that a 5gal smart?
What height do you flower them in those size pots?
Looks like she is going to yield some fat hard bud.


----------



## DloMI (May 15, 2014)

7gal smart pot. That was her first run.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 15, 2014)

DloMI said:


> 7gal smart pot. That was her first run.


In coco?


----------



## DloMI (May 15, 2014)

Pro mix hp, GH FloraNova Bloom, Lucas


----------



## Amos Otis (May 15, 2014)

brek said:


> To said individual. I am still coming for you. I promise.


----------



## TonightYou (May 15, 2014)

Mommy! Daddy! Please stop fighting! Eh don't go Brek, not sure why this thread turned into shit kickers but I actually do enjoy the both of you, not fighting of course. Not sure why this started or how, but I think both of you guys are great contributions to the community. Amos does seem a tad more hostile than usual, but why egg him on? It's the Internet after all, but there are so many other dolts on this site to troll or be combative with. This thread is and will be great for anyone interested in Bodhi genetics and good friendly banter. No reason to be like this.


----------



## calicat (May 15, 2014)

Just like any other community Tonight. There are times when its cool. There comes freedom of exchange of ideas and opinions without pissing contests. Then there are days when pee is flying everywhere. Just master the process of selective reading and your fine.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 15, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Amos does seem a tad more hostile than usual,


Are you sure? Mocking some redneck bullshitter sending a PM every 2 minutes is hardly hostile.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 15, 2014)

This is the Bodhi thread so in his words ' be the change you want to see...' If annoyed by another persons behavior best not encourage it. Only half us medical users are in pain. The rest of us are nuts. I am bi polar with a dose of aspergers so yeah I can also go NUCLEAR. We have to respect this, half of us hurt, the other half are crazy. Only thing we have in common is we toke to get better. Perhaps we all need an Indy leaner right now...


----------



## Onlythebest2010 (May 15, 2014)

I've been subbed to this thread for months now. I've been here for a few years and keep to myself mostly....and more than likely will go back to doing so after I say this. Its because of the way you two are acting now that discourages other people from sharing here. I know personally I am too chill to take a lashing the way you fellas been going at it. But what is that saying about the bigger man does what?? Hrmm maybe it will come to me some day...in the mean time I would appreciate if you both would stfu and share your results with Bodhi's gear.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> This is the Bodhi thread so in his words ' be the change you want to see...' If annoyed by another persons behavior best not encourage it. Only half us medical users are in pain. The rest of us are nuts. I am bi polar with a dose of aspergers so yeah I can also go NUCLEAR. We have to respect this, half of us hurt, the other half are crazy. Only thing we have in common is we toke to get better. Perhaps we all need an Indy leaner right now...


or more hash........


----------



## Onlythebest2010 (May 15, 2014)

genuity said:


> or more hash........
> View attachment 3153769


That looks delicious!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kindnug (May 15, 2014)

I doubt Bodhi would approve of this...

Have we forgotten the ability to ignore?
What's the point of compromising someone's privacy?


----------



## Bullethighway (May 15, 2014)

I thought it was kinda funny
Guess they took it to far
Hate see some one leave
But i know how it is i kinda got into a pissing match
and left for awhile


----------



## TonightYou (May 15, 2014)

I'm sorry he's doing that. I hadn't realized that was the case.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 15, 2014)

bodhi cherry mountain at 58 daze i think. heavy earth with sour tart funk! fucking awesome smoke! low yeilds....


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 15, 2014)

nice green this is my all time to get strain beside the tranqiul elephantizer which i all ready got, shit looks dank


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 15, 2014)

I hate to say it but it makes me,wonder if smoking 20 percent thc and up reefer all the time doesn't actually drive people a little nuts. Did we perhaps cross the line already?... Is cannabis now a true psychedelic?... Points to ponder when heads go at it this roughly...


----------



## TonightYou (May 15, 2014)

Naw Mad, can't blame the sweet leaf. Perhaps some just have a bad week or shit in their lives. I'm glad to be back to the topic at hand, Bodhi!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 15, 2014)

shit is uuber sticky too...gotta thank the homie that gifted me these! thanks!


----------



## heelzballer (May 15, 2014)

Nice LC diomi, 7 gallon pots apparently add a lot from a yielding perspective..Mine are in 3 gal pots of half FFOF, and half Happy Frog, with perlite, and lime added...I always repot to 3 before the flip, but they just aren't putting on weight yet, oh well we shall see...this was the pheno I kept from the three...


----------



## Amos Otis (May 15, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I must say the last guy you want to piss off the the one with a supercomputer idling away in his spare room... Banning Brek as it seems is happening will be a very, very bad idea fellas. Just sayin'.


Shadang! That's sounds _terrifying ! [ not really ]_



Mad Hamish said:


> I must admit, I am all for freedom of speech and all of that, but where I come from shit gets real very easily. No matter the details, always best to nip these things in the bud. Just hard to do showing equal respect all ways, somebody always comes off feeling shite. And I learned on our old community that sometimes that fella crunches code the way I do muesli and can rip a hole in your security and leak 20 000 canadian dollars worth of bandwidth effectively shutting it down for life... Aaaaand I just so happen to know the Tiger has such capabilities so yeah, be nice...


Screw that, MH. A man doesn't live his life cowtowing to a$$holes for fear of what they _might _do. At least this one doesn't.



Mad Hamish said:


> I hate to say it but it makes me,wonder if smoking 20 percent thc and up reefer all the time doesn't actually drive people a little nuts. Did we perhaps cross the line already?... Is cannabis now a true psychedelic?... Points to ponder when heads go at it this roughly...


I pondered it, and I think it's baloney.

There will always be 'online warriors' with a complete encyclopedia of 'bad words' to toss on _any _internet forum. Intimidation only works because a victim allows it. I don't.

While I regret the folks on this thread suffering through all the BS, your idea of treading lightly around shitheads is not how I operate - past, present, or future. I pay folks to haul out the trash; should l'il tiger magically appear, I'm certain he'll be recognized as such.

These are my last 'public' comments on the matter.


----------



## CannaCole (May 15, 2014)

From how it's looking I have 2 male Blood Orange and 2 male White Lotus.


----------



## kindnug (May 15, 2014)

5/5 Satsuma popped
4 look similar + 1 has fat Indica leaves

I'm sure they will change dramatically during the coming weeks...
Satsuma beans have a tan color with insane striping that I haven't seen before.


----------



## kindnug (May 15, 2014)

That looks like a Cherry Pie leaner Greenghost!
Lower yielding plants always end up being my favorite after smoke tests.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 16, 2014)

kindnug said:


> That looks like a Cherry Pie leaner Greenghost!
> Lower yielding plants always end up being my favorite after smoke tests.



I find that too. It's as if the plant only has a predetermined amount of resources and it can be spent on huge bud production at the expense of potency, or potency at the expense of yield. I have yet to find a plant that brings both....


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 16, 2014)

genuity said:


> or more hash........
> View attachment 3153769



I'm sure that's delicious, but the way you have those rolled it looks exactly like the bunny poop I toss in my compost bins.


----------



## Onlythebest2010 (May 16, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm sure that's delicious, but the way you have those rolled it looks exactly like the bunny poop I toss in my compost bins.


Lol I see the resemblance. Luckily I have had less experience with rabbits so they havent ruined hash balls for me.... yet 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## undercovergrow (May 16, 2014)

added to collection: lucky charms!  blue tara and an extra pack of sunshine daydream.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 16, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> added to collection: lucky charms!  blue tara and an extra pack of sunshine daydream.



Nice! I've been eyeballing that Blue Tara as well. Looking forward to your grow! Be sure to throw up some pics and thoughts along the way....


----------



## Scroga (May 16, 2014)

And here we can see the full moons influence lol... Just wondering if you guys know any thing about Synergy?


----------



## kindnug (May 17, 2014)

Exclusive to Attitude ruined my chances @ ever having it.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2014)

Pine queen x appalachian ...... pass.


----------



## horribleherk (May 17, 2014)

im gonna have to look into some of their stuff & study this thread a bit some of the pics look dank as hell


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 17, 2014)

1/2 goji and 2/2 rku females.. The goji is already frosting in first week of 12/12 and the RKU i'm still vegging has one of the most beautiful structures I have ever seen, nice and wide.


----------



## D619 (May 17, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> added to collection: lucky charms!  blue tara and an extra pack of sunshine daydream.


Nice score , those packs will be highly treasured.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 17, 2014)

started one each of: blue tara and lucky charms. also added a RP sour kush (fem), another shot at tga cheese quake (first try was a boy) and jack the ripper, and a skunk xxx (th seeds). (several years ago, scored something called "triple x" and it was some very nice smoke!! worked great on back pain, didn't make me want to fall asleep, no ceiling. the skunk xxx is a guess that might be what it was...)

"just one" of each is working for me right now since i'm window shopping for my head stash. emerald triangle emerald jack was recommended for pain...it does work but not enough of a high that i like, but no pine taste so that's always great! grew three beans out at once, and the smoke was all very similar--so from that experience, i think if i get one to finish, i'd be able to tell if i want to grow again.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> started one each of: blue tara and lucky charms. also added a RP sour kush (fem), another shot at tga cheese quake (first try was a boy) and jack the ripper, and a skunk xxx (th seeds).


That's a nice selection.


----------



## olimmilo (May 18, 2014)

I just pick up "nigerian x afgani land race seedling from Bodi" from a collective in Santa Cruz. Has any one heard of them? Looked up bodis list but didn't see it on there ? Clone tender said they were a new untouched landrace strain?..?..... Should I believe


----------



## undercovergrow (May 18, 2014)

it's official: the one sunshine daydream (in flower now for just over a week) is definitely a girl!  the blood orange went in a week later, so no word on that one...but i'm leaning toward it's a girl too-short with tight inter-nodes.

a chocolate rain that is in there too is my star. she is definitely a stretcher! and, unfortunately, will need to post pics in my SP thread of my sugar punch...she is the runt. put them into flower only after about three weeks of 18/6 and she didn't stretch at all.

i'll add pics in a bit--must have more coffee.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 18, 2014)

Chocolate rain - e$kobar? I've almost pulled the trigger on that many times. Please start or find an appropriate thread for pics and reports - would love to follow to finished smoke report.

In Bodhi news, after two days, I'm finding SSDD to be very similar in taste and effect to the Ripped Bubba I ran for most of last year....perhaps a tad more potent, but not sure yet.

Have at least - 2 out of 3 new blood orange girls, at least one, maybe 2 out of 3 new SSDD girls, and one out of 2 Ace of Spades girly that already has 2 rooted clones.


----------



## calicat (May 18, 2014)

For those that do not have accounts on Breedbay 

32 skunk 91
24 cheech wizard
16 black death x deadly g
16 congolese (bonobo breath) x deadly g
24 mothers milk
10 white mustang
10 pk x ik
10 dirty queen
16 genius thai
5 wookie
4 sweet tooth
3 ledo uno

i just popped and planted these seedlings:

50 a11 g
16 lemon thai
33 big sur holy bud
10 chocolate trip

popping early june for a proper outdoor landrace fun park:

china collections
laos collections
india collections
nepal collections
aruba
vietnamese
oaxacan
congolese
goji f2’s new version
sayulita narayit (burrito skunk) x kandahar 


the g13/hp room pollination is at 2 weeks flower, just went and checked it last night when all were asleep..

coming up:

gold star hybrid projects

wookie hybrid projects

pakistani sativa x afghani indica mixes

back to the future:
old mother ghani x select landraces:
pollinated:
afkansastan
kerela 1 #1
jamaican
tok
congolese
mss

heres some random stuff thats either pollinated or seeded and hanging:

97 blue moonshine x purple nl5
urkle x purple nl5
pink panther x purple nl5
purple nl#5 pure

jamaican x goji 
pot of gold x stardawg x goji
skywalker x rku f2 purple

la street ghani x kandahar 
cuban black haze x kandahar
sunshine 4 (using the c4 cut)
krush x deadly g

new projects coming up:

blood work
rks work
tons of testing 
lots more back to the future with all the plants i selected from last years outdoor that have been vetted indoors..

well thats whats up until mid summer...

blessings to you all and may all your grows be healthy and bountiful...


----------



## calicat (May 18, 2014)

olimmilo said:


> I just pick up "nigerian x afgani land race seedling from Bodi" from a collective in Santa Cruz. Has any one heard of them? Looked up bodis list but didn't see it on there ? Clone tender said they were a new untouched landrace strain?..?..... Should I believe


I forget the name of that strain. Doc D could help ya there I think he got that one. That's from Kindness right?


----------



## calicat (May 18, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Chocolate rain - e$kobar? I've almost pulled the trigger on that many times. Please start or find an appropriate thread for pics and reports - would love to follow to finished smoke report.
> 
> In Bodhi news, after two days, I'm finding SSDD to be very similar in taste and effect to the Ripped Bubba I ran for most of last year....perhaps a tad more potent, but not sure yet.
> 
> Have at least - 2 out of 3 new blood orange girls, at least one, maybe 2 out of 3 new SSDD girls, and one out of 2 Ace of Spades girly that already has 2 rooted clones.


Imo its better than the D Line aka Chocolope in a lot of ways. Still have some left from October 2013.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 18, 2014)

yes, Amos Otis, e$kobar's chocolate rain. will do on the pics & reports. calicat info on it being better than chocolope is good news even though i do have a chocolope finishing up now. 



Amos Otis said:


> Chocolate rain - e$kobar? I've almost pulled the trigger on that many times. Please start or find an appropriate thread for pics and reports - would love to follow to finished smoke report


----------



## calicat (May 18, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> yes, Amos Otis, e$kobar's chocolate rain. will do on the pics & reports. calicat info on it being better than chocolope is good news even though i do have a chocolope finishing up now.


That is just my opinion. Reasons why we liked it better are the following : 1) Berry note to the misnomer of chocolate name; not unless you have a quite sensitive palate; full on chocolate taste occurs in the rare extreme sativa expression of both the D line and cocoa kush; last i read it was being bred out because the flowering times were 14 plus weeks; 2) the notorious creamy old school haze taste with a heightened clarity affect are perplexed with a perception crash at the end; 3) internodes easier to stack therefore increases your chances for better overall yields; 4) the density that cocoa kush can bring to the table grants the grower flowers of the supreme order believe that's it. gl with both those amazing strains


----------



## tree king (May 18, 2014)

I'm sorry guys i take back what i said about the yield on the atf. its not good and I'm disappointed. from now on I'm not gonna comment on any strains until everythings dried. to give you an example the wet weight on that plant that i had was 206 grams. the dry weight on that ended up being 37 grams. were talking about a 37" plant. 37 grams on a 37" plant is not a good yield and if anyone thinks otherwise we'll just agree to disagree. I've had plants that big that had a qp on it and the weed was bomb too. it also might drop by a gram or two because i still need to slightly sweat the buds for a day or two. the bud density on this strain is not good so the buds don't weigh that much. usually with buds like this the weed isn't top of the line from the feedback i get. the smell is strong though and to me thats the most importent sign of the weed being good so we'll see. i should have some feedback in the next few days so il let you guys know

im chopping the white lotus tonight so il post some pics later when i get started. i don't know guys its looking like I'm more impressed with the snow lotus crosses so far. even when i look at the atf and white lotus side by side the wl looks much better. we'll see though maybe I'm speaking too soon


----------



## tree king (May 18, 2014)

white lotus pheno 5 day 71. 44" tall


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 18, 2014)

Treeking, what size pots did you use? Those plants look rootbound to me. Almost no branching.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 18, 2014)

plus the internodes are very stretched.


----------



## tree king (May 18, 2014)

nah theres plenty of branches. if your talking about the white lotus the branches are hangin down everywhere so there hard to see. i agree with them being root bound though a little. i was using 4" squared rockwool cubes and every time i grow from seed i give veg time so the cubes are a little too small in a situation like that. also from seed the plants get real stressed out cause there young so i keep the heat in the 80's cause theres higher humidity and it helps the plants deal better. that also adds to the stretch. don't let the cubes fool you though I've gotten over a qp on one plant wit those from seed you just have to flood more often. from clone the'l be much more compact

almost forgot. that wl is 235 grams wet and thats the stretchiest one i have. theres short fat ones too and il post em. that was a snow lotus leaner


----------



## kindnug (May 18, 2014)

I think your right about that being a lotus leaning one.

All my Golden Triangle were really bushy but I grow soil + give them lots of root space.

The 1 female I have has branches competing for top spot + they're all almost the same size as the top cola. ~ 30 tops and I can't even count all the secondary buds.
Beast holds it's own weight (no floppy stems) only 40" tall


----------



## tree king (May 18, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I think your right about that being a lotus leaning one.
> 
> All my Golden Triangle were really bushy but I grow soil + give them lots of root space.
> 
> ...


i hear you i found one of those in the tranquil elephantizer too and it was a beast. they seem like the biggest yielders out of the appy and snow lotus crosses. i just chopped down another sl leaner too from the white lotus and its 308 grams wet. i didn't wanna take pics though cause it was even more stretchy with foxtails everywhere. didn't know if people we're gonna give me shit for the cubes. i can safely say now that the wl yields more than the atf. those stretchy ones may not be the structure you guys want though


----------



## tree king (May 18, 2014)

check out this fox tailing beast lol. this is the one i was talking about this is pheno num 1. 306 grams wet and it was like 4 1/2- 5ft tall


----------



## kindnug (May 18, 2014)

It's nice to have a variety of females to pick from...
Are you running Mountain Temple?

I like the Trich. coverage on pheno 5 from last page more.
The smoke test will reveal which is your true favorite!


----------



## tree king (May 18, 2014)

kindnug said:


> It's nice to have a variety of females to pick from...
> Are you running Mountain Temple?
> 
> I like the Trich. coverage on pheno 5 from last page more.
> The smoke test will reveal which is your true favorite!


i feel you brotha but i don't think num 1 will work for my style of growing. oh you like 5? let me take some pics real quick and show it to you on the hanger. yup I'm running mountain temple, rku, and rezdawg chem4d on the same tray from seed. the truth is though i put them into flower too quick and they got too stressed. there not gonna reach there full potential this crop. I'm gonna have to run another huge crop from clone of a bunch of different ones from those 3. i created way more fuckin work for myself. sucks


----------



## kindnug (May 18, 2014)

In the end it will be worth it to find your own unique gems.
You should find some nice yields in that Mountain Temple.


----------



## tree king (May 18, 2014)

kindnug said:


> In the end it will be worth it to find your own unique gems.
> You should find some nice yields in that Mountain Temple.


i agree mt is looking like the biggest yielder outta the 3 so far I'm getting exited. they can handle more stress too. i like the looks of num 1 more to tell you the truth plus it smells better. its greener and has more crystals in my opinion too bad its a foxtailin mess. heres 5 on the hanger


----------



## DustyNugs (May 18, 2014)

Pleasantly surprised the other day with my purchase at High Level Health. Since they were running a deal on $60 quarters I decided to head down there and give them a shot... Scored the best herb I've gotten since I've been here. I had no idea what Moonwalk was when I bought it, only later to find out it's one of B's strains. It looks nice, smells nice, tastes great and has a strong yet clear-headed high. I swear it reminds me of coconut or pina colada smell and flavor.


----------



## TonightYou (May 19, 2014)

So I chopped blueberry hill last night. I swear she runs different each time (only gets better!), she is more dense with even more trichome coverage that before. Also have a beautiful Pagoda which is stacking instead of pine cone nugs. Fingers crossed for female lemon zinger. Here is some shots of BBH.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2014)

dankydonky said:


> TonightYou said:
> 
> 
> > So I chopped blueberry hill last night. I swear she runs different each time (only gets better!), she is more dense with even more trichome coverage that before. Also have a beautiful Pagoda which is stacking instead of pine cone nugs. Fingers crossed for female lemon zinger. Here is some shots of BBH.
> ...


----------



## TonightYou (May 19, 2014)

I'm excited too! I need to take a picture as she's growing columns, which isn't really Bodhi like from my limited experience. Sad only one female but like white lotus giving me 4 males before 2 females now, I'm sure I'll find some more females in that pack. She is beautiful and the two white lotus are a tad different in structure. I'll take some pictures when the lights hit on tonight. A couple more days and SSDD is coming down. Goji is doing its beautiful foxtailing while putting on weight. I have to say, when you run clones over over and over again, you do start to notice differences from previous runs. This BBH honestly is the best run yet and really is far more trichome covered covered than previous runs


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2014)

Pagoda would have been my first choice for B beans had it been available when I jumped in. I'm not bothering to fact check, but didn't c-99 come from A-11 genus? Vice-versa?

You might not think it as a good thing, but I say it as such: the picture B uses for Pagoda could pass for many of TGA's selections.


----------



## TonightYou (May 19, 2014)

Pictures and smoke is two different things may friend, I know you are joshing me . Yea I will have to pull them girls out tonight for a photo shoot. I have mountain temples on deck next as well as Snow Queen behind.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I swear she runs different each time (only gets better!),.


It is you getting better, not your cut


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 20, 2014)

@treeking. When allowing your plant to get root bound the most common thing is it will start stretching bad! On top of that your yield will suffer. From what i can see that atf isnt cutting it! But there are much better ones to find.


On another story..... Red eye jedi and purp fantacy
Was a total fail! In my haste i missed a outbreak of pollen
Of mamoth perportion, theres so much seedage that its all
Going to ERL

There was x2 of the red eyes that didnt jizz all over stuff but they got jizz on lol. Eitherway im shucking the seeds and storing them. Dont think i will ever run these 2 strains again.
Been a battle from day one with nanners. Gunna pass this on to B in hope they never hit the market.


----------



## TonightYou (May 20, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> It is you getting better, not your cut


well the hope is to always get better, but fixing a calcium problem from last couple runs is probably what made the largest difference. Smells and time are the same, bud structure is better and tighter. Having upgraded the light probably didn't hurt either. The bottom of the plant was mostly saved from the hash pile as it was worth while to spend the time harvesting. But getting better is always a good thing in my book.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 20, 2014)

You also get to know the cut and treat it just the way it wants. I really should go the whole hog with one of my favorites again. After the third run you get them so dialled in that little differences between what you run and another type in yield etc don't matter. After 3 runs you can get anything to bring the bulk you need to the table. That's the awesome thing with running something many times, you can get anything to perform as well as your rig allows. 
That's why 'low yielding' types don't put me off. Given enough time I will get them to yield...


----------



## TonightYou (May 20, 2014)

So first shot is of Pagoda and the second Is one of the White Lotus plants. Massive stretch on her, reminds me of Goji but she is also in a small container. Subsequent runs will give me an idea. You can notice some bleaching from shooting up so close to the light on the White Lotus and a bit on the Pagoda. Daily maintenance time in the garden.


----------



## kindnug (May 20, 2014)

How long were they in flower @ time of pic?
Not much bleaching; good thing your watching closely.


What type of Sunglasses does everyone use while working under lights?
I'd like to know if there is a specific pair recommend. I've just been using UV protected off-brand.


----------



## TonightYou (May 20, 2014)

kindnug said:


> How long were they in flower @ time of pic?
> Not much bleaching; good thing your watching closely.
> 
> 
> ...


 well the Pagoda is probably around 5 weeks based on my calendar. I have slipped on my notes as I've been sexing so many different plants. The white lotus is only about 4 weeks now. I generally pull plants out of the garden when I work on them to avoid being in the light. It allows me to clean up foliage, and rearrange the plants in the tent so they don't sit in a corner long. Eta yes I caught it earlier, but it shouldn't of happened. I'd missed a day in the garden when I was house sitting for a relative.


----------



## DloMI (May 20, 2014)

@hellraizer30 did you grow Chem3 x appy? how did she turn out for you?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 20, 2014)

kindnug said:


> How long were they in flower @ time of pic?
> Not much bleaching; good thing your watching closely.
> 
> 
> ...


I use method 7 glasses


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 20, 2014)

DloMI said:


> @hellraizer30 did you grow Chem3 x appy? how did she turn out for you?


Yep that test thread wend down with tsd! I didnt find anything 
Special or worth keeping


----------



## TonightYou (May 20, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yep that test thread wend down with tsd! I didnt find anything
> Special or worth keeping


what didn't you like about it? Was it a personal preference type of thing? Or simply not that great over all? I ask as I do love Chem and was wondering if I'd be kind of like a bean version. Thanks


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> what didn't you like about it? Was it a personal preference type of thing? Or simply not that great over all? I ask as I do love Chem and was wondering if I'd be kind of like a bean version. Thanks


Germ rate sucked, and i got only 2 females out of the lot,
And out of those 2 1 was cut in the first 3weeks of flower
Due to hermage......the 2nd i took all the way despite pinching
Sacks of here and there. Yield was very bad also!


----------



## TonightYou (May 20, 2014)

Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it.


Not saying you might not find a gem just saying i didnt!

I have 3 failed tests and all were due to hermage......
Red eye jedi: Was outstanding dank just a way to much male sacks in the end.
Purple fantacy: another epic fail
Chem 3 x app: fail


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 20, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> I use method 7 glasses


I need me some. Been ignoring the risk to my eyes, starting to pay for it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 20, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I need me some. Been ignoring the risk to my eyes, starting to pay for it.


There worth every penny! Also helps you see issues in plant
Color under HPS lighting. There the bees knees


----------



## tree king (May 20, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> @treeking. When allowing your plant to get root bound the most common thing is it will start stretching bad! On top of that your yield will suffer. From what i can see that atf isnt cutting it! But there are much better ones to find.
> 
> 
> On another story..... Red eye jedi and purp fantacy
> ...


i know yield can suffer but like I was saying before I've vegged other strains the same amount from seed and have gotten over a qp on some plants. 37 grams lol that shits pretty crazy. tell you the truth it wasn't even the bud to leaf ratio that was the problem it was the bud density. these buds are light as a feather and I'm talking about every plant not just one. its kind of a disgrace to be honest. if this is the type of weed the appy male makes than I'm not a fan. also none of these phenos smell like chem at all. how do you have a male thats supposed to be a chem d backcross but it creates nothin that smells like chem? i don't know this is very confusing to me. I'm feeling a lot more confident in the snow lotus crosses right now but to keep it real I've only grown 3 bodhi strains up to this point. but who knows maybe il get different results from clone. I'm running 4 atf phenos back from clone and I'm 3 weeks into flower so we'll see how it goes. its just disappointing after seeing the density and quality of the original tranquil elephantizer i grew. those buds were heavy as shit and weighed a ton plus stunk. very high quality. you shoulda seen a couple of the white lotus phenos i was trimming last night they we're like fuckin bricks.

sorry to hear about your hermies brotha


----------



## TonightYou (May 20, 2014)

I find appy actually puts on more weight than the snow lotus. Also when I run from clone, each time the strain has done better (goji, 4 superstitous, blueberry hill, and 2 SSDD). The appy male doesn't seem to add a huge Chem presence, I find it adds a tad on the back end. It doesn't over power the mother


----------



## tree king (May 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I find appy actually puts on more weight than the snow lotus. Also when I run from clone, each time the strain has done better (goji, 4 superstitous, blueberry hill, and 2 SSDD). The appy male doesn't seem to add a huge Chem presence, I find it adds a tad on the back end. It doesn't over power the mother


i don't know I'm very confused right now lol. don't really know what to say to that. maybe il have different results from clone and these ones won't be root bound at all.

didn't people say the appy was supposed to be dominant in crosses? wheres the chem? lol


----------



## TonightYou (May 20, 2014)

Give them root space! It really does effect yields with his gear. For instance, goji in one gallon, yield about 1.4 ounces. Goji in three gallon not root bound 2.7


----------



## tree king (May 20, 2014)

no one said it didn't affect yields I'm talking about the bud density, so its gonna go from the worst density ever to heavy as bricks lol i highly doubt it. not to confuse people but the buds are hard they just don't weigh anything. maybe I'm wrong guys I'm just venting


----------



## TonightYou (May 20, 2014)

I've seen density changed. My blueberry hill I just harvested is more dense and better structure than my first run. I don't doubt your skills, I've seen them, but how's the lighting and you mentioned root space? What about harvesting? I doubt you harvest early. Idk, just trying to throw some ideas about


----------



## tree king (May 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've seen density changed. My blueberry hill I just harvested is more dense and better structure than my first run. I don't doubt your skills, I've seen them, but how's the lighting and you mentioned root space? What about harvesting? I doubt you harvest early. Idk, just trying to throw some ideas about


im not gonna lie i prob harvested 2 or so days early but that shouldn't of made a huge difference. 1000 watt hortilux was used as normal. I'm gonna keep an open mind though i appreciate the info.


----------



## TonightYou (May 20, 2014)

tree king said:


> im not gonna lie i prob harvested 2 or so days early but that shouldn't of made a huge difference. 1000 watt hortilux was used as normal. I'm gonna keep an open mind though i appreciate the info.


hey my friend, we are all here to help. Ya know that bodhi gear isn't known for massive yields. I'm looking forward to mountain temple and expect good things. Lemon Zinger 3 for 3 is looking male...just like white lotus and ancients the first go round (boo hiss). Gonna have to re pop those.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> @treeking. When allowing your plant to get root bound the most common thing is it will start stretching bad! On top of that your yield will suffer. From what i can see that atf isnt cutting it! But there are much better ones to find.
> .


That's what i'm saying. Bodhi's plants definitely need more root space than most of the strains I have run.

I know treeking runs 12/12 from seed, but i wouldn't go any lower than 3gallon smart pots even with 12/12 from seed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2014)

I don't wear sunglasses in my grow area.. Prob should, but I just avoid looking at the bulb. I wear glasses anyways nd cant see a thing without em, so sunglasses are a pain.

Hoping to get contacts this year. Haven't worn contacts in like 4-5 years cus they are just expensive.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Lemon Zinger 3 for 3 is looking male...just like white lotus and ancients the first go round (boo hiss). Gonna have to re pop those.


I hate to brag. Wait......I mean, I hate to brag at other's expense, but I certainly had no influence on this: all 8 plants sexed. Blood Orange 3 for 3 fem, SSDD 2 for 3, and Ace of Spades 2 for 2 girlies.  I should see some tasty orange _this_ go round.


----------



## TonightYou (May 20, 2014)

I need some of your female luck! Send some my way!


----------



## Amos Otis (May 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I need some of your female luck! Send some my way!


What can I say? Chicks dig me.


----------



## tree king (May 20, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> That's what i'm saying. Bodhi's plants definitely need more root space than most of the strains I have run.
> 
> I know treeking runs 12/12 from seed, but i wouldn't go any lower than 3gallon smart pots even with 12/12 from seed.


its even worse than that i actually gave them like 2 weeks veg time. I've heard that bodhi's strains do better with a bigger root space so il stay positive for the next crop


----------



## TonightYou (May 20, 2014)

But just to reiterate, Bodhi isn't the highest yielding. I'm repeating myself but I am pretty well medicated off a real nice joint of superstitious. I feel a bit sad to let her go, but I have other things to try. At least I know what to expect, and I know it's fucking great. Eta I want a bit more pain killing stuff and she is very happy weed. Which is good, just not what I'm looking for.j


----------



## tree king (May 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> But just to reiterate, Bodhi isn't the highest yielding. I'm repeating myself but I am pretty well medicated off a real nice joint of superstitious. I feel a bit sad to let her go, but I have other things to try. At least I know what to expect, and I know it's fucking great. Eta I want a bit more pain killing stuff and she is very happy weed. Which is good, just not what I'm looking for.j


i know that lol. all i was expecting was at least 2 oz off of a 37" plant is that too much to ask? 37 grams lol c'mon now. I'm not lookin for big bud and critical mass yields


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 20, 2014)

Yield isn't on my radar, but both Dream Lotus gals I got are very heavy


----------



## TonightYou (May 20, 2014)

Yea I'd want at least that and more, but awesome smoke is number uno particularly if it's an easy growing.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 21, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> That's what i'm saying. Bodhi's plants definitely need more root space than most of the strains I have run.
> 
> I know treeking runs 12/12 from seed, but i wouldn't go any lower than 3gallon smart pots even with 12/12 from seed.


 Guys like me and SHOE have been saying this ad infinitum... SHOE will not flower B gear in under 10 gals, EVER. Matter of fact, a sure fire way to get balls on an Appy cross is to make it go root-bound. 

There are lots of times when you put in extra time and effort and it all goes to nothing. With B, this is not the case. Be patient and plan it out, get those large root-balls, and man oh man what a difference. In every regard. A/B clone comparisons in 2 gal, 6 gal and 10 gal pots outside settled it for me. If you want to rush, you will get great plants, but nothing like what they CAN be.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 21, 2014)

Well i grow in coco so anything larger then 3gals is a waist!
Root bound plants in coco = beasters if you water alot 

I will say this i have done the high numbers zero veg to 1week
Veg sog setups and i have never found a strain that would push more then a ounce, why sea of green requires lots of 
Plants to reach those high yields! Been there done that and no more.

I believe a ounce of dank that sells itself is 100% better then
A QP of something i got to beg people to take.


----------



## tree king (May 21, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well i grow in coco so anything larger then 3gals is a waist!
> Root bound plants in coco = beasters if you water alot
> 
> I will say this i have done the high numbers zero veg to 1week
> ...


just wait and see hellraizer I'm gonna get that oz per plant. its not gonna be with atf or white lotus though i can tell you that. you should see the chem 4 s1's I'm growing right now. i had to give them bud ignitor 3 weeks in flower to stop them from growing cause they were getting too big and turning into monsters. and yes thats with no veg. the strain is fuckin bullet proof and easy to grow. also there eating more food than any plants I've seen in along time. dr greenthumb aint playin no games wit these genetics lol he's looking like the real deal right now. if I'm right an oz per plant should be a breeze. and we're talking about top shelf weed. i prob shouldn't count my chickens though. my fault I'm just exited about what I'm seein


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 21, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well i grow in coco so anything larger then 3gals is a waist!
> Root bound plants in coco = beasters if you water alot
> 
> I will say this i have done the high numbers zero veg to 1week
> ...


I will hand coco this: It grows some badass root-balls. And with a nice root-mat under the pots in DTW you get roots WAY bigger than the pot sizes anyhow. 

But some of the fellas that gave me the advice to go for bigger pots are coco growers too so it just might not hurt running one bigger pot and seeing if you like it? Just one. Proof is in the pudding in the end. We all grow differently. Perhaps your style is perfect and a bigger pot is a waste as you say. But using a bigger pot is just such an easy tweak, it will cost hardly anything in money or effort, so try it and see if you like it. I think you just might. All these other fellas can't be that wrong...

Getting one-ounce buds in SoG is no laughing matter. That takes a while to pull off, I think I started off by getting around 18 grams a plant with Chronic and Armageddon. Took me a while but I got both up to a zip each eventually. I do however disagree with the idea more than an ounce per plant is impossible. I have seen with my very own eyes Cheese plants in SoG that yielded between 30 and 34 grams per plant, zero veg, NFT. I used ebb-and-flow myself, but I did just buy a nice NFT rig that I will be kickin' some time really soon, I just need to finish this run and free the space.


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (May 21, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I will hand coco this: It grows some badass root-balls. And with a nice root-mat under the pots in DTW you get roots WAY bigger than the pot sizes anyhow.
> 
> But some of the fellas that gave me the advice to go for bigger pots are coco growers too so it just might not hurt running one bigger pot and seeing if you like it? Just one. Proof is in the pudding in the end.


That's not how coco works it's best though. Coco = smaller pots. It's pretty common knowledge amongst coco growers. The pudding was made a long time ago.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 21, 2014)

Dunbar Santiago said:


> That's not how coco works it's best though. Coco = smaller pots. It's pretty common knowledge amongst coco growers. The pudding was made a long time ago.


You miss my point, SIGH. So, as a soil grower, for example, usually running 5 gal pots, a step up to 7 or 10 gals will give you a whole new host of genetic potential expressed. To draw a direct analogy then using your smaller coco pots:
So, usually using a 3 gal pot, moving up to 5 or 7 gal will give you a whole new host of genetic potential expressed.

Still smaller pots in coco. The principle is increasing pot size above where you normally have it regardless of medium.

Pay attention. Lack thereof is becoming epidemic.


----------



## TonightYou (May 21, 2014)

That's what I said when I moved Goji to a larger pot, better plants. Looks like I can get the same expressions though if I flower them early in smaller pots. I ran her in in a 5 gallon transferred right before flower and compared to vegged and flowered root bound In a three gallon she performed much better. This time she was transferred from one to three gallon at flower and I'm seeing the same expressions


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2014)

very bad germ rates,very slow growing...2 females out of 12 beans..
but when you know ^^^everything happens for a reason

still vegging TE remix v2,and she almost got put in the 12/12 room today,till she started to talk to me.
 
 
 

her sister is doing the same,not as much as this one...^^^this pheno is going to be hit with (forum cut x joe og)


----------



## TonightYou (May 21, 2014)

Thrilled to report that I actually have a female Lemon Zinger! Took a couple weeks for sex to show, but I'm happy to report she is cloned and doing good. I'll have to take a photo of her as she is a very interesting multiple top plant, and I don't top plants much these days. Easier for a giant sea of green.


----------



## TonightYou (May 21, 2014)

Anyone have a good primer on coco? Probably would make my life easier than what I'm doing now. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yield isn't on my radar, but both Dream Lotus gals I got are very heavy


As previously posted, 87 grams jarred of BBH, 79 grams SSDD, in DWC. I ended up trading the Blood Orange for some plumbing and deck work [prepping for the hot tub] - it ended up being 48 grams. Goji clones a few months ago both [phenos] did well over 2 zips each. 

The SSDD [2] and BO [2] in 5 gal tubs looks like they're gonna be she beasts - gonna take 'em out, change nutes, and give 'em all big time haircuts.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I am pretty well medicated off a real nice joint of superstitious. I feel a bit sad to let her go, but I have other things to try. At least I know what to expect, and I know it's fucking great. Eta I want a bit more pain killing stuff and she is very happy weed. Which is good, just not what I'm looking for.j


I'd dig the superstitious then - luvs me the happy weed. 

And the pain killing weed, too....which also makes me happy.


----------



## TonightYou (May 21, 2014)

Yea superstitious is put a smile on your face while just being "eh fuck it". My last runs made her even better. So for a yield comparison, I harvested recently 2 Superstitious, both flowered in 1 gallon pots (way too small but I am sexing many plants), combined weight was 70 grams dry. Really not that bad for such small containers.


----------



## calicat (May 21, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Pagoda would have been my first choice for B beans had it been available when I jumped in. I'm not bothering to fact check, but didn't c-99 come from A-11 genus? Vice-versa?
> 
> You might not think it as a good thing, but I say it as such: the picture B uses for Pagoda could pass for many of TGA's selections.


To the best of my knowledge C-99 came first and they added the genius to it resulting in making the apollo 11 and eventually apollo 13 lines.


----------



## kona gold (May 21, 2014)

genuity said:


> very bad germ rates,very slow growing...2 females out of 12 beans..
> but when you know ^^^everything happens for a reason
> 
> still vegging TE remix v2,and she almost got put in the 12/12 room today,till she started to talk to me.
> ...


That's some crazy veg resin!!!! Doesn't seem to be auto-flowering? Did you run this before?


----------



## calicat (May 21, 2014)

kindnug said:


> How long were they in flower @ time of pic?
> Not much bleaching; good thing your watching closely.
> 
> 
> ...


Method 7 for me. Can't wait till the led ones launch in Nov.


----------



## calicat (May 21, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I need me some. Been ignoring the risk to my eyes, starting to pay for it.


Great investment. Over time artificial lights can cause cataracts. Not to mention you get highest clarity when using those grow glasses.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 21, 2014)

lucky charms has sprouted! blood orange is a girl!  (though the fact Amos traded his BO does make it a bit less exciting...)


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 21, 2014)

I run soiless (Pro-mix from HD) in 5 gallon airpots with Maxigrow and Maxibloom +calimagic early in flower. veg 5 weeks.

With airpots, I know they don't really get bound. After stretch I like them to want water every 2-3days. Then they grow huge. When they only want it every 4-5 days after stretch, the growth is much slower.

But anyhow...air pots.. do eeet.

Maybe next grow or grow after I will buy some seven gallon and see what happens with same veg time.

I expect 5-6 oz per plant on goji and 4-5 oz on my fruity chronic.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 21, 2014)

calicat said:


> Method 7 for me. Can't wait till the led ones launch in Nov.


Do the clip on ones have padding on the place where it clips? Ireally don't want to scratch my lens...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 21, 2014)

On a side note... why are method 7s the best? Wouldn't any pair of sunglasses with UV protection do the trick?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 21, 2014)

4 weeks into flower. Goji on the left.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 21, 2014)

genuity said:


> *very bad germ rates,very slow growing*...2 females out of 12 beans..
> but when you know ^^^everything happens for a reason
> 
> still vegging TE remix v2,and she almost got put in the 12/12 room today,till she started to talk to me.
> ...


Grower error. Clearly.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 21, 2014)

It is worth mentioning that the canopy is like 4 feet from ground. Truly is a jungle in there. HAve to have my husband raise the light and fans now. haha.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> lucky charms has sprouted! blood orange is a girl!  (though the fact Amos traded his BO does make it a bit less exciting...)


It most certainly should not ~  I'm definitely not down on Bodhi or BO after one unlikeable pheno. I'm more than confident that one or more of the unexpected 3 new females will give up the orange goodness. 

But you have to admit, trading a disappointment for a day of expert labor [$25 an hour] is a pretty sweet deal. Makes me wonder what I could swap for some of the Goji 2. My handyman said he drove 3 miles past his turnoff on his way home before realizing he was driving to "an actual destination". That's what I call a great smoke report.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 21, 2014)

haha

Yeah. People will always accept bud over cash. I know a guy who got his car repaired with an 1/8. 

Some people place really high value on bud when they havesh itty connections.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 21, 2014)

wow getter done pie i like your garden


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 21, 2014)

hey atmos are you the guy im thinking of that does the 5 gallon dwc buckets


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 21, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> haha
> Yeah. People will always accept bud over cash. I know a guy who got his car repaired with an 1/8.
> Some people place really high value on bud when they have shitty connections.


I am fortuitous enough to have a good friend whom is a contractor and a bud connoisseur (yet does not have the space/time to commit to a grow).

Saturday we tore out and put in five new vinyl sided windows and put up 4 courses of siding. 
Sunday we installed a new glass cook-top range and matching top of the line vented hood. All for a z plus a bit o cash.

My house looks better and better everyday !


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Grower error. Clearly.


HAHAHA....but hurt much?


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2014)

kona gold said:


> That's some crazy veg resin!!!! Doesn't seem to be auto-flowering? Did you run this before?


first time running this(from seed),no sexing,no auto-flower...just early frost,very happy plant/good genetics/ok grower....


----------



## TonightYou (May 21, 2014)

genuity said:


> HAHAHA....but hurt much?


you should contact B about this, he'd take care of you


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> you should contact B about this, he'd take care of you


it's cool,i got these 2 females,im more than happy..

bodhi gave me these,just to grow,cause i told him i been trying to get'em since the first drop...he has already treated me right.
the reports from the first drop,had slow veg,low yield......but a stone i been looking for.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey atmos are you the guy im thinking of that does the 5 gallon dwc buckets


.......perhaps.......

.....depends......


----------



## TonightYou (May 21, 2014)

That's good to hear, he's a cool cat. I have been wanting those beans forever


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 21, 2014)

hey bro just had a couple questions regarding 5 gallon dwc, my buddy is haveing some problems with his, his plant stalled out about 12inches going on 2 months, i told him to start over cause it should be way bigger thent that maybe he got a runt but he said he ran it last time a was all right, his container is black and light proof he got 2 airstones going and is useing gh 3 part and adding great white, he said he had root rot and clean the slime off underthe sink and used greatwhite tring to fix the problem, i know this is alot just tring to help him out do you have any ideas or should he scrap and sterlize his system and start over and maybe every week a little h202 to the system


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 21, 2014)

genuity said:


> HAHAHA....but hurt much?



It's "butt", and no I'm not. Just thought it was funny as that seems to be the response for any gage gear gone bad.

I do enjoy your pics, gen. Especially the one's with the plaid blanket back-drop. There's a cold horse somewhere in your neck of the woods.


----------



## tree king (May 21, 2014)

this is 4 different phenos of atf and 3 different phenos of island sweet skunk all mixed together. day 21 of flower, no veg sea of green 72 plants on a 4' x 8' tray. as you can see there much more compact


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 21, 2014)

Alright. Took those last two ATFs and popped them hoping for at least one girl. One didn't take. Fingers crossed on the last one. Popped most of the other pack of SSDD in order to get something to compare to my one girl. All five are doing very well - just getting the first true leaves.

The one female is doing well at 10 days PF.. About 26" in a 5 gallon. Looking forward to her.

If I don't get two females out of this six, I will initiate contact with B. Part of me wants to because he seems a decent sort, but I hate to be a whiner.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey bro just had a couple questions regarding 5 gallon dwc, my buddy is haveing some problems with his, his plant stalled out about 12inches going on 2 months, i told him to start over cause it should be way bigger thent that maybe he got a runt but he said he ran it last time a was all right, his container is black and light proof he got 2 airstones going and is useing gh 3 part and adding great white, he said he had root rot and clean the slime off underthe sink and used greatwhite tring to fix the problem, i know this is alot just tring to help him out do you have any ideas or should he scrap and sterlize his system and start over and maybe every week a little h202 to the system


Got a pic? What does the plant look like? Anything w/o a look is just a worse guess, If it's a sudden problem - if it looks over watered - check the oxygen supply. Pumps can die; strong roots can suffocate air stones and even strangle air lines. ph has to be 'in the zone'.

I don't know what 'great white' is, but I'd probably scrap a plant that had root rot.

I'm not the guy to ask for anything more than basics. But changing the reservoir at least every week after two vigorous weeks from bean keeps root problems at bay, ime. Any problems that you can't figure out - dump the reservoir, flush, and refill w/ a nute solution ph adjusted. I'd also suggest popping a couple of extra beans each grow - backups - because sometimes it _is _a bad bean.

Apologies for a non-Bodhi reply. Oh wait....let me make it a Bodhi post !! Here's the closet after haircut day.

2 SSDD [ horizontal], 2 BO [verticle]


an unexpected 3rd blood orange in 1 gal pail


Ace of Spades #1 mother


Ace of Spades #2 front left - closet work done


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 21, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Got a pic? What does the plant look like? Anything w/o a look is just a worse guess, If it's a sudden problem - if it looks over watered - check the oxygen supply. Pumps can die; strong roots can suffocate air stones and even strangle air lines. ph has to be 'in the zone'.
> 
> I don't know what 'great white' is, but I'd probably scrap a plant that had root rot.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 21, 2014)

opps thanks amos that what i was thinking mad props


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 21, 2014)

See if i was to up my pot size to 5 or 7 gals i would need to veg alot longer to get them nice and rooted up before flower.
Yield would be better but that comes with a longer veg time anyhow! So i dont see the + when your groing in cycles, now i could flip them sooner and hope that during the 2weeks of pre
Flower that the roots would use all the extra coco but im thinking there will be waste


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 21, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Alright. Took those last two ATFs and popped them hoping for at least one girl. One didn't take. Fingers crossed on the last one. Popped most of the other pack of SSDD in order to get something to compare to my one girl. All five are doing very well - just getting the first true leaves.
> 
> The one female is doing well at 10 days PF.. About 26" in a 5 gallon. Looking forward to her.
> 
> If I don't get two females out of this six, I will initiate contact with B. Part of me wants to because he seems a decent sort, but I hate to be a whiner.


Reg seeds ?
They are a crap shoot, sometimes it just don't work out in our favor.
Good luck to you though bro.


----------



## kindnug (May 22, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Reg seeds ?
> They are a crap shoot, sometimes it just don't work out in our favor.
> Good luck to you though bro.


You could say that about any seed.
I haven't had a fem. seed produce anything I want to keep long term.
The only female I found in my first 5 regular seeds is better than the 60+ fem. seeds I've grown in the past.

Luck of the draw mostly...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2014)

kindnug said:


> You could say that about any seed.
> I haven't had a fem. seed produce anything I want to keep long term.
> The only female I found in my first 5 regular seeds is better than the 60+ fem. seeds I've grown in the past.
> 
> Luck of the draw mostly...


I was referring to the male/female ratio when popping reg seeds.
I've never gotten a male from fem'd seeds & have been lucky enough to bump into some amazing phenos over the years.


----------



## calicat (May 22, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do the clip on ones have padding on the place where it clips? Ireally don't want to scratch my lens...





Flaming Pie said:


> On a side note... why are method 7s the best? Wouldn't any pair of sunglasses with UV protection do the trick?


Could not tell you. I do not use clip ons because I only wear corrective glasses when I drive or read for long periods of time. Its really popular would not say the best. There are other companies that offer cheaper glasses I believe one company is called Active Eye. I believe only difference is that method seven you get a fancy case lol. In theory it probably would and I am sure its just a way companies can get customers saying oh yeah get our glasses because it is specific for growing under artificial lights do not get regular UV glasses.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2014)

Yeah.. i think my best bet is going to be using a hat. I spend most of my time on the floor when mixing nutes and watering my plants. When I stand I just use my hand.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 22, 2014)

calicat said:


> There are other companies that offer cheaper glasses I believe one company is called Active Eye. I believe only difference is that method seven you get a fancy case lol. In theory it probably would and I am sure its just a way companies can get customers saying oh yeah get our glasses because it is specific for growing under artificial lights do not get regular UV glasses.


I've got to ask you - how much do you believe that?

The reason I'm asking, is I've been shopping amazon for eye protection ever since the question was raised. Method 7 has a pair for $150, and another @ $79, and from the descriptions I can't discern what the difference is as both say for hps.Another pair @ $45 is by LUMii, but not specific for hids, just uv and ir.

I've noticed declining vision the last few months - had to buy a pair of reading glasses when I could no longer read microwave cooking instructions. I guess what I'm saying, is if I'm doing damage to my eyes every day, then it needs to stop. $150 is only a lot of dough until you can't see, then you'd spend whatever you've got to get it back I think.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 22, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I've noticed declining vision the last few months - had to buy a pair of reading glasses when I could no longer read microwave cooking instructions.


LOL!! Love it!


----------



## Amos Otis (May 22, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> LOL!! Love it!


Oh yeah? Wait 'til it happens to you. I considered I might need a new microwave when entrees consistently came out undercooked, or non-thawed. Turns out there's a big difference in quality if you mistake 3 for 8, and 4 for 9 etc


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2014)

Some 4 week Goji Pics. 5 weeks to go!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 22, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Oh yeah? Wait 'til it happens to you. I considered I might need a new microwave when entrees consistently came out undercooked, or non-thawed. Turns out there's a big difference in quality if you mistake 3 for 8, and 4 for 9 etc


Haha! Classic


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Oh yeah? Wait 'til it happens to you. I considered I might need a new microwave when entrees consistently came out undercooked, or non-thawed. Turns out there's a big difference in quality if you mistake 3 for 8, and 4 for 9 etc


There has to be something else going on here bud. That is way to drastic and quick a change... maybe something you should get checked out.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 22, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Some 4 week Goji Pics. 5 weeks to go!



Love seeing your Gogi pics Pie. Got a Gogi clone that another member gifted me, along with 5 Gogi seedlings getting ready for flower. Can't wait!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2014)

Have you run goji yet? Also what cut did you get?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 22, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Have you run goji yet? Also what cut did you get?


I have not run them yet ..... and as for the cut, I'm not really sure?? This was another members keeper from a Gogi pack that they ran.


----------



## TonightYou (May 22, 2014)

I love seeing the Goji too! Really any pictures of beautiful healthy cannabis plants. I'm excited now as I'm getting some space. Do I flower some non GGG grape stompers first (would love to give credit to those who made them, very good looking plants in veg, uniform and vigorous) or some mountain temple as they are looking swell as well!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2014)

Well I hope she puts out for ya!


----------



## Mr.Head (May 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I love seeing the Goji too! Really any pictures of beautiful healthy cannabis plants. I'm excited now as I'm getting some space. Do I flower some non GGG grape stompers first (would love to give credit to those who made them, very good looking plants in veg, uniform and vigorous) or some mountain temple as they are looking swell as well!


I'm super jelly, i want to run some stompers. Got kinda pissed when the Grape Stomper OG sold out so fast, i was checking like every 12 hours or so and they were gone, i didn't stand a chance


----------



## TonightYou (May 22, 2014)

Well I I was informed they are not GGG. But, was told, and belive based on what this individual is capable of, that I should find some fire. Loving the tight node stacking, going to be a bitch for cuts but I'm pinching the tip to encourage some off shoots. The mountain temples have some offshoots i should be able to get cuts. I can just grab them in flower but they tend to get funky with the drastic switch. Usually I like at least 2 inches for a cut


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I love seeing the Goji too! Really any pictures of beautiful healthy cannabis plants. I'm excited now as I'm getting some space. Do I flower some non GGG grape stompers first (would love to give credit to those who made them, very good looking plants in veg, uniform and vigorous) or some mountain temple as they are looking swell as well!


More space is always great. Me and my patient work together on upgrades and such. I need to get another patient to really have a need for expansion of flowering area. Or I could just do one grow a year I suppose.

Idk, gives me something to do and people say it was like I was born to grow weed. haha. Working on getting more patients so I have more reason to pop beans.

Got some tiger's milk coming my way and want to be able to pheno hunt.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 22, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> There has to be something else going on here bud. That is way to drastic and quick a change... maybe something you should get checked out.


Thanks, mom. 



Flaming Pie said:


> Have you run goji yet? Also what cut did you get?


According to the labels, my 2 Gojis hit the jars mid-February - one of each pheno. After cutting and drying, I preferred the potency of the 'totem pole' for effect, and the flavor of the less potent shorter berry flavored.

Not now. As I mentioned a few posts back, I blazed a berry goji w/ my handyman over the weekend, and it's matured into a terrific smoke. Delicious _and _potent. Initially I was a little disappointed - goji was my first date w/ Bodhi. Not now. I'm very glad I ran a clone behind it and have several jars stashed away.

Yours look mighty fine.


----------



## TonightYou (May 22, 2014)

Always nice when people give a complement!


Flaming Pie said:


> ...
> 
> Idk, gives me something to do and people say it was like I was born to grow weed. haha. Working on getting more patients so I have more reason to pop beans.
> 
> Got some tiger's milk coming my way and want to be able to pheno hunt.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Well I I was informed they are not GGG. But, was told, and belive based on what this individual is capable of, that I should find some fire. Loving the tight node stacking, going to be a bitch for cuts but I'm pinching the tip to encourage some off shoots. The mountain temples have some offshoots i should be able to get cuts. I can just grab them in flower but they tend to get funky with the drastic switch. Usually I like at least 2 inches for a cut


Never pinch only pop then fold them over.... Makes for some crazy nug development and zero loss of plant matter


----------



## TonightYou (May 22, 2014)

Question, what do you mean by pop instead of pinch? And these are in veg of that makes a difference. Thanks. Eta I don't break the stem off of that's what you are referring to.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 22, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Never pinch only pop then fold them over.... Makes for some crazy nug development and zero loss of plant matter



aka supercropping


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got to ask you - how much do you believe that?
> 
> The reason I'm asking, is I've been shopping amazon for eye protection ever since the question was raised. Method 7 has a pair for $150, and another @ $79, and from the descriptions I can't discern what the difference is as both say for hps.Another pair @ $45 is by LUMii, but not specific for hids, just uv and ir.
> 
> I've noticed declining vision the last few months - had to buy a pair of reading glasses when I could no longer read microwave cooking instructions. I guess what I'm saying, is if I'm doing damage to my eyes every day, then it needs to stop. $150 is only a lot of dough until you can't see, then you'd spend whatever you've got to get it back I think.


Hey Amos, you might just be getting old.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 22, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hey Amos, you might just be getting old.


With every day, amigo. And ultimately death is a certainty. That's no reason in itself to disregard issues that may make my remaining existence less than superb......ya know?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Question, what do you mean by pop instead of pinch? And these are in veg of that makes a difference. Thanks. Eta I don't break the stem off of that's what you are referring to.


All you do is give the spot where your gunna fold it a squeeze
Till it pops or is smooshed enough to fold and not snap.
The plant will start to fix the damaged area and sends a signal
To start growing the lower branches. By folding the top you still get the center kola where pinching you loose the center

And yes i do it in veg! And in flower if the plant is stretching out of control


----------



## Amos Otis (May 22, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> All you do is give the spot where your gunna fold it a squeeze
> Till it pops or is smooshed enough to fold and not snap.
> The plant will start to fix the damaged area and sends a signal
> To start growing the lower branches. By folding the top you still get the center kola where pinching you loose the center
> ...


Likewise. I run variety, but aspire to have plants that all finish within days of one another. Supercropping is _the _best way I've found to keep a variety of different strains in a fairly even canopy.


----------



## TonightYou (May 22, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> All you do is give the spot where your gunna fold it a squeeze
> Till it pops or is smooshed enough to fold and not snap.
> The plant will start to fix the damaged area and sends a signal
> To start growing the lower branches. By folding the top you still get the center kola where pinching you loose the center
> ...


okay, we are on the same page then. I just need to bend it down. I did the whole UB topping thing, but in my tent, I found it to be more of a pain with multiple tops compared to just letting them do their thing. Thanks


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Have you run goji yet? Also what cut did you get?


I know you weren't asking me but I have the other one.


----------



## TonightYou (May 22, 2014)

I love my goji. She's posted here, and I've passed her out so hopefully she's loved and spread. Berry smelling, foxtailing, dense, awesome body high without the fuzzy feeling. 11 weeks, can need some support but she'll try and hold her own.


----------



## DustyNugs (May 23, 2014)

Got a few more pictures of my Golden Triangle ladies. I tried to get an overall pic and then one to show the structure. First two are GT#3 and the other three are GT#1. 

Looks like all the clones are gonna make it so GT#1 went to the flower tent tonight along with SSDD#'s 1&3 and my super lanky Sinmint momma.

I'll upload the SSDD pics tomorrow. In my mother tent I still have SSDD#2, GT#3, Sinmint #3 and a couple of MK Ultras.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I love my goji. She's posted here, and I've passed her out so hopefully she's loved and spread. Berry smelling, foxtailing, dense, awesome body high without the fuzzy feeling. 11 weeks, can need some support but she'll try and hold her own.


Just ground some up. That sour berry smell. Was looking at her last night (at 5 weeks) - damn she is a frosty, frosty bitch. And leggy.


----------



## TonightYou (May 23, 2014)

Yes she is leggy and frosty as all hell. Beautiful MK Ultras by the way Dusty. I still recall when I had a care giver who had an amazing cut of her. Still in my top ten smokes of all time. So dense, and an amazing stone, plus smelled do foul (in a good way). I hope you find some fire there. Eta I was sad he "got bored" of her because I certainly wasnt. When he started a new batch of beans, he still found some great ones but wasn't the same


----------



## calicat (May 23, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got to ask you - how much do you believe that?
> 
> The reason I'm asking, is I've been shopping amazon for eye protection ever since the question was raised. Method 7 has a pair for $150, and another @ $79, and from the descriptions I can't discern what the difference is as both say for hps.Another pair @ $45 is by LUMii, but not specific for hids, just uv and ir.
> 
> I've noticed declining vision the last few months - had to buy a pair of reading glasses when I could no longer read microwave cooking instructions. I guess what I'm saying, is if I'm doing damage to my eyes every day, then it needs to stop. $150 is only a lot of dough until you can't see, then you'd spend whatever you've got to get it back I think.


Ever since I have been using the protective eye wear I have noticed my astigmatism has lessened and coming out of grow room I am not as disoriented as much as before. Once your eyes get cataracts only way to correct them is via laser so $150 dollars versus thousands of dollars is really a no brainer imo.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 23, 2014)

calicat said:


> Ever since I have been using the protective eye wear I have noticed my astigmatism has lessened and coming out of grow room I am not as disoriented as much as before. Once your eyes get cataracts only way to correct them is via laser so $150 dollars versus thousands of dollars is really a no brainer imo.


Yeah, thanks, CC.....am ordering today.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 23, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, thanks, CC.....am ordering today.


Smart move


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2014)

i need some as well, great investment no grower should be without.


----------



## tree king (May 23, 2014)

just got my first feedback on the atf heads are loving it its pure fire. if i can get some bud density on the next crop we might have something. none of the smells translated though after it was dried it just smells like some bomb weed now. i love the smell though


----------



## Amos Otis (May 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Question, what do you mean by pop instead of pinch? And these are in veg of that makes a difference. Thanks. Eta I don't break the stem off of that's what you are referring to.


One of the SSDD girls shot far above the others in stretch. Had to 'pop and fold' the 4 main colas. 

SSDD supercropped


----------



## undercovergrow (May 23, 2014)

the ssdd is turning out exactly like i had hoped at this stage. the blood orange is running a bit smaller than i thought she would be but that's okay. both seem healthy. ssdd on left, flower 5/6; bo on right, flower 5/14.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 23, 2014)

oh, here are their tops:


----------



## TonightYou (May 23, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> One of the SSDD girls shot far above the others in stretch. Had to 'pop and fold' the 4 main colas.
> 
> SSDD supercropped
> View attachment 3160404


that girl is looking fine Amos, as is yours Under


----------



## Cronnoisseur (May 23, 2014)

Damn do all the ssdd stretch like that?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 23, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Damn do all the ssdd stretch like that?


Well, I only have the one girl of SsDd so far - but no. Mine is pretty compact. Very sturdy stems - not like goji. I'm pretty pleased with that aspect (and all others - she's purty). She's two weeks in.


----------



## TonightYou (May 23, 2014)

Nah she is nothing like goji.


----------



## DustyNugs (May 24, 2014)

Here are my SSDD ladies. I snapped these pics before moving #1 and #3 to the flower tent. 



Cronnoisseur said:


> Damn do all the ssdd stretch like that?


Nope, mine are all branchy, but check out #2 especially, she's my fave.

SSDD#1
  
SSDD#2
   
SSDD#3 (which I forgot to take pics before taking bottom branches)
   



TonightYou said:


> Yes she is leggy and frosty as all hell. Beautiful MK Ultras by the way Dusty. I still recall when I had a care giver who had an amazing cut of her. Still in my top ten smokes of all time. So dense, and an amazing stone, plus smelled do foul (in a good way). I hope you find some fire there. Eta I was sad he "got bored" of her because I certainly wasnt. When he started a new batch of beans, he still found some great ones but wasn't the same


Thanks TY, but those were my Golden Triangle ladies, I'll get some pics up of the MK Ultras (maybe a group shot with bodhi gear) when they get a little bigger. They were planted 2-3 weeks after everything else but caught up quickly. 

Good night RIU


----------



## undercovergrow (May 24, 2014)

dustynugs nice pictures of the ssdd!! how long did those veg? sorry if i missed that info somewhere.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 24, 2014)

I sure do wish I had more than one for comparison, but hopefully I will soon. Nice pix dusty. Hard to tell which mine most resembles. I topped her at six sets of branches resulting in two main colas and quite a few several inches lower. She's just getting to the point of starting to really show her stuff - the next few weeks will be fun. She sure does have an appetite. Watering her a day earlier than anything else. 

Anybody care to give me a quick breakdown on the traits of different SsDd phenos?


----------



## DustyNugs (May 24, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> dustynugs nice pictures of the ssdd!! how long did those veg? sorry if i missed that info somewhere.


They've been vegging a little over a month. I've managed to keep them around 2' tall with my lights close to them. 

No training this time, wanted to see the phenos' natural structure. All three are different with #3 looking like a mix of #1&2.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 24, 2014)

So much easier looking at plants in veg when not toking than looking at flowers hehehehehe


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 24, 2014)

Don't worry Hamish, I'll toke for both of us.


----------



## TonightYou (May 24, 2014)

Cut down a SSDD, with the last run on the non keeper finishing up in a couple of days.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 25, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Don't worry Hamish, I'll toke for both of us.


I can feel it already. Holy crap what did you put in that pipe?! Lol


----------



## Amos Otis (May 25, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Cut down a SSDD, with the last run on the non keeper finishing up in a couple of days.


C'mon, amigo....those announcement are expected to have some pho-to-graphic attachments.


----------



## TonightYou (May 25, 2014)

True, true. I'll have to bust out the camera. Decent yield for a one gallon pot. She was root bound but going through a bunch of beans means smaller pots. Her next run is in a 5 gallon and that will be started next month


----------



## TonightYou (May 27, 2014)

So I decided to make some bubble hash this weekend as my freezer was filling up with trim. It's drying right now and I'll have to take a picture of the two piles. Both are a beautiful blonde color, the one will certainly be full melt, the second pile might be close but it is of lower quality. Still have a couple more bags in the freezer but my arm was getting tired.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> So I decided to make some bubble hash this weekend as my freezer was filling up with trim. It's drying right now and I'll have to take a picture of the two piles. Both are a beautiful blonde color, the one will certainly be full melt, the second pile might be close but it is of lower quality. Still have a couple more bags in the freezer but my arm was getting tired.


You need something like this: http://www.asia.ru/en/ProductInfo/1283309.html
I won't even dream of working with my hands in all that ice again. Those mini washing machines are BLISS, just set for a ten minute cycle per pull, drain through the bags using the attached hose. No mess no fuss, the ganja gets stopped by a little filter so it doesn't mix with the water. Still use a work-bag anyway, just that it is a fraction of the mess and hassle.


----------



## calicat (May 27, 2014)

And relatively inexpensive compared to old traditional ways which sucked soo much lol.


----------



## TonightYou (May 27, 2014)

You have one Mad? Yea my current means are labor intensive, I'm curious as to the quality of the end product though. I'll get a picture today, hopefully it is easier to handle as it is unbelievably sticky. I still have more to get out of my bags too.eta thanks Mad, I'll have have to look into it


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> So I decided to make some bubble hash this weekend as my freezer was filling up with trim. It's drying right now and I'll have to take a picture of the two piles. Both are a beautiful blonde color, the one will certainly be full melt, the second pile might be close but it is of lower quality. Still have a couple more bags in the freezer but my arm was getting tired.


Making ice water hash is a labor of love for sure. I only do dry ice extractions anymore because I'm usually just infusing an oil with it. It's SOOOOO much easier though, if I were making some to smoke I'd probably use dry ice. The percentage point or two you might lose in potency is more than made up for in ease of production, and you can enjoy it immediately instead of waiting days/weeks for the ice water hash to dry.


----------



## TonightYou (May 27, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Making ice water hash is a labor of love for sure. I only do dry ice extractions anymore because I'm usually just infusing an oil with it. It's SOOOOO much easier though, if I were making some to smoke I'd probably use dry ice. The percentage point or two you might lose in potency is more than made up for in ease of production, and you can enjoy it immediately instead of waiting days/weeks for the ice water hash to dry.


 I've been interested in trying the dry ice method. I should give it a go. I'm just a huge fan of high quality ice hash, back when I played with bho and iso, I quickly found my preference was for the ice. Eta I'd have growers back in the dark ages and early medical days give me their trim, and they were always surprised of what I'd pull out


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've been interested in trying the dry ice method. I should give it a go. I'm just a huge fan of high quality ice hash, back when I played with bho and iso, I quickly found my preference was for the ice. Eta I'd have growers back in the dark ages and early medical days give me their trim, and they were always surprised of what I'd pull out



I would agree that it's the best quality stuff to smoke out of the concentrates I've tried. Absolutely. Just not sure that the extra effort is paid back commensurately in quality of end product. If one of those washing machines did a good job then I would say that's the way to go all things considered.


----------



## TonightYou (May 27, 2014)

True, it's a love of labor. It's usually gifted to others, especially people that haven't experienced good hash. I know it so many people that haven't smoked hash. Eta in our market it seems it's oils or nothing sadly but considering the effort and low output, from a commercial perspective, it simply would be priced too high


----------



## kgp (May 27, 2014)

Ever since I've been doing bho, even the bombest hash can't compete in my opinion. 

Plus it requires such little effort to get amazing product. The best part is the taste. So pure, all the flavors of the buds with no smokey, burning taste.


----------



## TonightYou (May 27, 2014)

I liked your comment, but do disagree on BHO. 
Different stokes, and preferences so I mean no disrespect. I wouldn't want to ban it or anything, as I know some people really do get comfort and relief from it. 
I've vaped the dabs and I've seen some amazing, but a lot bad. Plus I've got some grips with how some people produce BHO. 
Doing stupid things such as extracting BHO in enclosed spaces (in the last year in my area I know of 4 such incidents, one can easily Google for them) only gives it a bad name for those being responsible. The media wrongfully goes on to report it's the "crack" of cannabis, not understanding apparently how cannabis works.
I have concerns on what sources people are using for Butane, and the impurities in it. I take issue with how it may still contain gases, in addition to the types of equipment people use (PVC!?!?). But overall, it just Isn't for me. 
Don't get me wrong, I've done done it before, I'm sure I'll do it again, knowing who/how it's been done. I'm interested in the CO2 extraction techniques, having enjoyed some. 
At the end of the day, I simply love flowers. I don't want (nor need from a medical point of view) to get such a tolerance and be so medicated that only dabs will do. I've seen it happen to some of my stoner friends. If it works for someone, and it's safe (reasonably, smoking isn't good), I'm all with what ever works for them. Do your thing.


----------



## TonightYou (May 27, 2014)

In other news, here's a bowl of Sunshine Daydream drying (my mother made that bowl btw, pottery is her hobby)


----------



## kgp (May 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I liked your comment, but do disagree on BHO.
> Different stokes, and preferences so I mean no disrespect. I wouldn't want to ban it or anything, as I know some people really do get comfort and relief from it.
> I've vaped the dabs and I've seen some amazing, but a lot bad. Plus I've got some grips with how some people produce BHO.
> Doing stupid things such as extracting BHO in enclosed spaces (in the last year in my area I know of 4 such incidents, one can easily Google for them) only gives it a bad name for those being responsible. The media wrongfully goes on to report it's the "crack" of cannabis, not understanding apparently how cannabis works.
> ...


All valid points. Ive done a lot of research on the subject. I take every safe measure I can. In fact I have gave up on it for a while because it was wrecking my judgment of smoking buds. Top shelf buds taste like cigarettes.


----------



## haulinbass (May 27, 2014)

Roll some buds in the bho and then sprinkle with good dry sift


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> You have one Mad? Yea my current means are labor intensive, I'm curious as to the quality of the end product though. I'll get a picture today, hopefully it is easier to handle as it is unbelievably sticky. I still have more to get out of my bags too.eta thanks Mad, I'll have have to look into it


 Do yourself a favor, go on YouTube, look for Frenchy Cannoli's channel. His tutorial vids were a game changer for me. Incredibly detailed if you watch all episodes on hash making. I follow his method to a T. Incredible terpene loaded solids yum.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 27, 2014)

kgp said:


> Ever since I've been doing bho, even the bombest hash can't compete in my opinion.
> 
> Plus it requires such little effort to get amazing product. The best part is the taste. So pure, all the flavors of the buds with no smokey, burning taste.


Yes and NO. OG makes great shatter, the terpenes translate perfectly. Not so for a lot of types mate. Indy shatter is BLAND most of the time. The more you refine it, the less terpenes. They are so volatile they are released naturally at room temp. If you have a Breedbay account I can link you a thread where this is discussed by the actual extraction labs serving the Cali med scene


----------



## Scroga (May 29, 2014)

Gday gang, does this look legit from attitude? Is this how you his breeder packs arrive? In a mushroom picture sachet?


----------



## TonightYou (May 29, 2014)

Those look like bodhi with the gold label. What did you get?


----------



## kindnug (May 29, 2014)

Lucky Charms/SSDD >blurry pics but I can make them out
As long as you have a gold/silver label folded over they should be legit.
My Golden Triangle was in clear bag, and Satsuma was in a green bag like Scroga's SSDD.


----------



## TonightYou (May 29, 2014)

Nice score hope you like the SSDD. It's easily top ten strains for me


----------



## Amos Otis (May 29, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Gday gang, does this look legit from attitude? Is this how you his breeder packs arrive? In a mushroom picture sachet?


The last place I'd expect to hear reports of fake bean peddling would be the 'tude.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 29, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Do yourself a favor, go on YouTube, look for Frenchy Cannoli's channel. His tutorial vids were a game changer for me. Incredibly detailed if you watch all episodes on hash making. I follow his method to a T. Incredible terpene loaded solids yum.


Hey me mate...do you separate the 70 and 40 mesh batches? Thanks in advance and have a wonderful wacky tabacky day.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 29, 2014)

Next round of DL. She has a lil buddy growing along side her..
.


----------



## Scroga (May 29, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Those look like bodhi with the gold label. What did you get?


SSDD and Lucky Charms...+Synergy x 2


----------



## Scroga (May 29, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> The last place I'd expect to hear reports of fake bean peddling would be the 'tude.


Its just that ive always had problems with the tude,always waiting 2 months for resends, damaged goods ect...i asked for them not to be removed from breeders packs, i need to know that their the real deal!! ive seen pics of other guys packs that were in different (larger) bags...
was just wondering if these are tudes version of breeders packs? its just ya know,ya sorta expect high class beans to have the packaging they deserve...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 29, 2014)

Nope that's not the Tude's packaging. I prefer my breeder to put out good genes rather than spectacular packaging. I kind of like that Bodhi does it the way he does.


----------



## Scroga (May 29, 2014)

you wouldnt dress a classy woman up in skanky target clothes would you?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 29, 2014)

Maybe. Depends on what we've got planned.

Greenhouse has awesome seed packs.

I guess I would rather have a beauty dressed up like a skank than a skank wearing Dior.


----------



## Scroga (May 30, 2014)

fair nuff


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2014)

those are packaged by bodhi the way he's exactly done it.
chill they're legit!  the shroom bag is a bonus.


----------



## Scroga (May 30, 2014)

im chill...i smoke amnesia...just looking for verification..thankyou kindly all! im going through a breakup...maybe my tension from this issue was coming through in my post... sorry for any offence..


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 30, 2014)

SSDD 38 days in 12/12.
I have been running two phenos of this for about a year now.
I have a tall sat dom and a shorter indica dom one.
I have ran this five times now and still can't pick the keeper.
I just continue to take cuttings.
Both very different smokes, tastes, buzz etc.
Here is the tall one. It usually always gives up around 4 zips.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 30, 2014)

I have The Fuzz vegging now as well. I have five of them up and going.
Here is a pic of one.



another view of a few of them


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 30, 2014)

I doubled the pic by mistake. I thought this uploading would be easier.
I stayed away for a couple months. (been on a private site)
I was able to upload with a URL link a few moments ago, but alas, it has now failed.
I have so many awesome pics of nice plants, just can't share them well.


----------



## TonightYou (May 30, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> SSDD 38 days in 12/12.
> I have been running two phenos of this for about a year now.
> I have a tall sat dom and a shorter indica dom one.
> I have ran this five times now and still can't pick the keeper.
> ...


what size pots you using? Very nice


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 30, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> what size pots you using? Very nice


That's a five gal bucket.
Here's a better pic


And some of the other Fuzz plants in the tent. I topped them all at the third node to create the four cola branching structure. The majority of the plants in the tent are Bodhi, SSDD clones and The Fuzz.
The two in the back left corner are Green crack and Chemical Wonder.
The big black bucket in back middle and the little white one gal are SSDD.
The rest are Fuzz.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 30, 2014)

Here is the shorter indica dom phenol of SSDD.
Tastes like fuel/chem with a sweet berry undertone. Bigger yielder with harder nugs.
The tall sativa one is more fruity/ blueberry tasting.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 30, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> Here is the shorter indica dom phenol of SSDD.
> Tastes like fuel/chem with a sweet berry undertone. Bigger yielder with harder nugs.
> The tall sativa one is more fruity/ blueberry tasting.



Which do you prefer RMM?


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 30, 2014)

I like them both and can't choose.
This is my third run and I still keep running them both.
They both have very positive attributes.
The tall one is a nice uplifting sweet tasting. The buds are slightly fluffier and more pine-cone like.
The short fat one, tastes like fuel and expands big if you hit it hard.
I actually like the stronger buzz from the indica dom one, but it also makes you run out of Captain Crunch.
I'm still going to hit one of them with Fuzz pollen.
I talked about it a hundred pages back or so, but now I've got the Fuzz Plants up, I can brush a branch or two.
Either way, I'm calling it Fuzzy Daydream.


----------



## kindnug (May 30, 2014)

The Fuzz + Dream Beaver = Fuzzy Beaver


----------



## Richard Simmons (May 31, 2014)

Does bhodi stabilize strains or just chuck pollen around?


----------



## kindnug (May 31, 2014)

Have you ever stabilized a strain? It can take quite a few generations + end badly = waste of time.

Finding the correct male for each strain, back-crossing(etc) can take years to >successfully< accomplish identical offspring.

I think Bodhi's strains are stable considering they aren't inbred or worked lines.
I don't think everyone has the same concept of stability. IME bodhi plants all resemble the parents, but of varying degrees.


----------



## kindnug (May 31, 2014)

I've made some Golden Triangle F2 + used that same male on some TK clones.
Harvested 50 F2 (bottom branches) + over 10k TK bx (fully seeded plants)

No 1 is forcing you to buy his beans.


----------



## Richard Simmons (May 31, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Have you ever stabilized a strain? It can take quite a few generations + end badly = waste of time.
> 
> Finding the correct male for each strain, back-crossing(etc) can take years to >successfully< accomplish identical offspring.
> 
> ...


That tis meh question, can you expect something similar to the description of what he gives or are you going in balls to the walls and you come out with something wild.


----------



## kindnug (May 31, 2014)

I grow the Triangle Kush clone, and Golden Triangle has offspring that resemble it.
I found offspring that leaned to both parents, but none that were identical to TK.
All of them yield more than Triangle Kush, and have a more complex flavor.

Only grown that 1 strain so far, but his description is EXACTLY what I experienced.
Satsuma will enter flowering in a few weeks.


----------



## Richard Simmons (May 31, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I grow the Triangle Kush clone, and Golden Triangle has offspring that resemble it.
> I found offspring that leaned to both parents, but none that were identical to TK.
> All of them yield more than Triangle Kush, and have a more complex flavor.


ooh okay! I think my curiosity was highly sparked by the fact that he has so many unavailable. It makes you want it in a way.


----------



## kindnug (May 31, 2014)

I like the growth structure of Satsuma, bushier than Golden Triangle.
All 5 Satsuma have 1-2 branch(s) creating tri-ploid nodes.
3/5 confirmed female
1 confirmed male


----------



## Richard Simmons (May 31, 2014)

The golden goose!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 1, 2014)

Richard Simmons said:


> That tis meh question, can you expect something similar to the description of what he gives or are you going in balls to the walls and you come out with something wild.


The descriptions are based and worded of the testers that
Test his gear! All of it gets tested before release... So if you
Read it in the description then your bound to find it or something better.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Jun 1, 2014)

Never heard a complaint about bodhi. If something went wrong I have heard of him replacing beans. You can't ask for better then that.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 2, 2014)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Never heard a complaint about bodhi. If something went wrong I have heard of him replacing beans. You can't ask for better then that.


If he included a free Jazzersize DVD in every purchase of beanz I would make love to him for life.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Jun 2, 2014)

Richard Simmons said:


> If he included a free Jazzersize DVD in every purchase of beanz I would make love to him for life.


 Think Bodhi just threw up a little in his mouth.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 2, 2014)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Think Bodhi just threw up a little in his mouth.


I am glad to know you have channeled your inner bodhi


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 2, 2014)

Richard Simmons said:


> I am glad to know you have channeled your inner bodhi


Rofl...........


----------



## endpro (Jun 4, 2014)

Curious to know if anyone has any lab reports for thc/cbd etc from a bodhi seed run on his strains?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 4, 2014)

Saw a lab report on some of Calicat's herb and it was scary strong, like 24 percent on bud... Trying like hell to remember which type but my memory goes to crap when not toking. One more week...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 4, 2014)

Richard Simmons said:


> That tis meh question, can you expect something similar to the description of what he gives or are you going in balls to the walls and you come out with something wild.


I have hardly ever, aside from structure, had any breeder deliver something that matches the description perfectly. I try for finding something roughly up my alley these days. Makes for less disappointment.

Odds of you having a plant exactly like any other from a Bodhi pack are very slim mate. What you are guaranteed is insane vigor, insane potency, and insane bag appeal. That is all I can guarantee from B's gear mate. If you are hunting a specific pheno and will settle for nothing else, then maybe not the guy for you.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't think it's impossible to find something similar. As I've stated, the four superstitious girls I had were extremely similar with little variation. Small sample size I know, but also had two of the three SSDD I popped be extremely similar and two blueberry hill girls be very similar. But I've got two white lotus gals that are very different so far in flower, excited to try those. All three of the ancient og males were very similar in height and structure. I think perhaps his studs are far enough different from the females he breeds with that the F1 show some variation but I'm not seeing all over the map crazy different, but again this is simply my limited experience. Surely others on here can weigh in with more bodhi experience


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 4, 2014)

It is obviously going to vary from type to type, but to me personally the most exciting ones are where phenos are all over the place. He does seem to cater to us pheno-hunters that want that something different every time. Different, but always top-notch. 
I find the descriptions are a good indication, like I won't go expecting sweet flavors from a Dirty Hippy cross, and if I want something chemmy I will pop 10 Appy cross beans, but when it comes to the fine details like 'strawberries and motor oil with a hint of mustard'... well don't get your hopes up too high. 
As long as you go within your taste, a keeper a pack is pretty much a guarantee. Might not be what you were specifically looking for, but you ARE guaranteed insane dankness. 

I always advise an open mind with B's gear. Surprises are fun!


----------



## Know One (Jun 4, 2014)

Super Snow Lotus that was topped is really taking off. 
Under a T-5 for right now.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jun 4, 2014)

Goji is really turning out fun to grow.. Lots of frost.. The first RKU I put into flower was a little droopy but as soon as I put into flower it really got going and reached for the sky.. My second doesn't appear to be stretching as much.. I was almost starting to doubt all of this Bodhi talk as hype, but they all appear to be strong plants (the 1 male Goji I had to cut was probably the best looking plant I've grown so far with HUGE fan leaves.)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 5, 2014)

blowincherrypie said:


> Goji is really turning out fun to grow.. Lots of frost.. The first RKU I put into flower was a little droopy but as soon as I put into flower it really got going and reached for the sky.. My second doesn't appear to be stretching as much.. I was almost starting to doubt all of this Bodhi talk as hype, but they all appear to be strong plants (the 1 male Goji I had to cut was probably the best looking plant I've grown so far with HUGE fan leaves.)


^^ THAT. Exactly that. Those are the reasons to choose B's gear. Because there is always a PLEASANT surprise in store. Insane health and vigor. Even if you started out hunting a particular flavor, you will end up enjoying the experience of growing the plants so much that smoking becomes secondary. THEN when you get to the toke, it ends up being fantastic too on top of everything.

I can think of some grumpy-ass exceptions that will show you their wang because they didn't like it but hey, that has only happened once and it was really funny.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 5, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> ^^ Even if you started out hunting a particular flavor, you will end up enjoying the experience of growing the plants so much that smoking becomes secondary.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


>


I think the whole point of growing the medicine is to use it . After starting my first run I have been addicted and I can't stop. I understand how you can grow to love the experience but when one starts out it is usually for the selfish reason of gettin stoned . 

I try to treat my babies like family, they are like pets. When they get chopped down I do a little ceremony thanking them for all they have given me and apologizing for their next journey to a jar and then into the great smoke that leaves my house.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a ceremony after the cure, which consists of smoke entering my lungs.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 5, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I have a ceremony after the cure, which consists of smoke entering my lungs.


I let them sit at my dinner table for the "last supper"


----------



## calicat (Jun 5, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I don't think it's impossible to find something similar. As I've stated, the four superstitious girls I had were extremely similar with little variation. Small sample size I know, but also had two of the three SSDD I popped be extremely similar and two blueberry hill girls be very similar. But I've got two white lotus gals that are very different so far in flower, excited to try those. All three of the ancient og males were very similar in height and structure. I think perhaps his studs are far enough different from the females he breeds with that the F1 show some variation but I'm not seeing all over the map crazy different, but again this is simply my limited experience. Surely others on here can weigh in with more bodhi experience


Similar just statistically a rarity to be identical. We all have different environments we are creating.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


>


Well you don't enjoy anything so good luck to you my friend. Me, I quite like gardening. A healthy plant is a great reward for those inclined to care enough about the well-being of an organism they share this planet with.

Health is beauty Amos. Smoking is a fool's pleasure. You like to get high, fair enough. Growing weed is my religion. 

EDIT: I am now in week 3 of NOT SMOKING WEED and I am enjoying my cannabis as much as ever before. I feel exactly as satisfied simply taking care of them as I do smoking a good bud. 

I pity you. You are missing so many beautiful things. You and your huge wong take care now lol...


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2014)

i am a gardener, that is what i tend to


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 5, 2014)

Richard Simmons said:


> I think the whole point of growing the medicine is to use it . After starting my first run I have been addicted and I can't stop. I understand how you can grow to love the experience but when one starts out it is usually for the selfish reason of gettin stoned .
> 
> I try to treat my babies like family, they are like pets. When they get chopped down I do a little ceremony thanking them for all they have given me and apologizing for their next journey to a jar and then into the great smoke that leaves my house.


Oh yeah for sure. But if at this point in the game you don't have your favorites backed up, well, that is just silly. And also, if we are talking medicine, then TASTE is not an issue at all. The best medicine I have is a tincture made from Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby. Trust me, a few drops and nothing ails you, smoking can't do that.

My point was this: You WILL have something dank from any B gear, whether you expected that exact flavor or not, it is all DANK. Just that if you grow it out, you will enjoy growing it so much you will not care if the flavor is dominantly strawberry or mango or whatever particular flavor you wanted. IT WILL BE DANK. 

If you are going to be picky about flavor, keep a nice selection of mums. It is all about the keepers if you have a particular palette. If you can not enjoy finding those keepers, well, that just sucks for you man.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 5, 2014)

Mad Hamish: Well you don't enjoy anything..............
*That's not true...I enjoy a good laugh, and you've provided plenty ! Like this one:*

Mad Hamish: I feel exactly as satisfied simply taking care of them as I do smoking a good bud. *The only way that is not TOTAL bullsh/t is if you quit smoking/ingesting 'good buds'. Not happening...or you wouldn't be updating the days of your 'cleansing'.*

Mad Hamish: Growing weed is my religion. _*Spread the word, holy one - but try not to be revealed as a fake [*again*], as you were so thoroughly in your Gage Green Group 'sales' thread.




*_


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 5, 2014)

I do enjoy growing weed. No doubt about it. BUT, if it didn't get me high and provide some pain relief...... and was the equivalent of say taking an aspirin then I would not be growing it. I would probably focus 100% of my gardening time on my veggie garden instead. 

There is a reason that marijuana is so expensive, and has surpassed corn as the #1 cash crop in the United States ..... it gets you high and makes you feel good.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 5, 2014)

Yea I love growing and all that, but I am so much more happy when the girls are chopped down and in jars... ready to enter my lungs (or stomach). It's a plant, and I do adore it, but it's the end goal I'm after. And yes to whoever said my girls weren't identical, there were nuances, I simply meant there wasn't any extremes or large degrees of variance.


----------



## kgp (Jun 5, 2014)

Though growing is a hobby of mine, it can be tedious and have it's down sides.

I don't treat my plants like family members or pets. I treat them like plants. I give them light and food.

What I do enjoy is trying to be a better grower. Experimenting with organics and new ideas that I am in constant mode to grow a better plant.

Ultimately the hard work pays off at harvest time.

Hamish, I have to say with constructive critisism that we all have a right to our opinion. You voice yours which is great.

The abrasive part is how you seem to push your views on to everyone. Almost putting your views above others. It's cool that you like bodhi and ggg. But not everyone might feel the same. Some people might not find pleasure in getting many different tastes when searching for something particular.

Does this make them wrong? Of coarse not.

And wether you get high or medicate. Flavor terpenoids can produce different highs. After trying many different types and flavors people can tell which ones they enjoy.

I don't want another beef with you or anyone so please don't take my post as picking a fight or trolling. Only contributing to the conversation at hand. Your a genuine good guy who cares and likes to educate. I can dig that.


----------



## kgp (Jun 5, 2014)

Back to Bodhi.

I got the complete opposite of luck than I did with my aspirare which was 9 of 10 females.

I got 1 out of 10 bodhi seeds I cracked. 5 larry lotus = zero females, 5 golden triangle 1 female.

It doesn't smell like green crack, chem, or OG one bit. But at least its not sweet. I hate sweet tasting weed.

She looks like she might be a yielder when done. Producing 2 - 12 inch donkey dick colas.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 5, 2014)

kgp said:


> Some people might not find pleasure in getting many different tastes when searching for something particular.


Word. 

I haven't learned the art of rejoicing and celibrating cat piss/dog sh/t when the sales receipt clearly said 'orange' or 'grape'.

Guess I'm not cut out for the 'clergy' of marijuana holy men. [ pass the goji berry - no, the one that tastes like berries.... ]


----------



## kindnug (Jun 5, 2014)

I had the same 1/5 female as your Golden Triangle, but mine looks different.
Yours will yield more, but mine does have smells/flavors of Green crack(mostly) with slight influences of TK.

So far I like Snow Lotus offspring more.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 5, 2014)

My Golden Triangle gets trichomes on large protruding fan leaves + stems, even the main stalk has trichomes under the cola...
It's just like his description, except it looks better than the picture they use @ seedbanks.


----------



## kgp (Jun 5, 2014)

Post some pics please.


----------



## kgp (Jun 5, 2014)

Crossing my fingers for a nice yielding plant that I enjoy. Don't know if such a thing even exists.


----------



## kgp (Jun 5, 2014)

@kindnug what lotus strains have you grown? Which ones were the best to you?


----------



## kindnug (Jun 5, 2014)

I wish I could post pictures, but I have partner's that already mentioned not to.
If all the plants were mine, I wouldn't hesitate...

I'm just getting started on my first lotus cross(Satsuma), but I like the structure of the plants more than the Golden Triangle + they smell stronger in veg.
3/5 females too!

Hopefully the other 6 Golden Triangles are females since we got bad odds on the first half.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 5, 2014)

From what I've been seeing on Breedbay + smoked(grown by others), Lotus makes some dank offspring.

Jabba's stash was the first Bodhi bud I smoked.


----------



## Know One (Jun 5, 2014)

I started 3 more Super Snow Lotus on 5-14.





Here are the same 3 on 6-5. Each one is about 6" tall.
Each one is just a teeny tiny bit different from the other.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 5, 2014)

Mothers Milk? anyone? I dunno, I need to order some beans, and I was gonna try Bohdi out. It was between the Golden Triangle and the Mothers Milk initially. About to drop a couple hundred on beans through the 'tude, and was wondering if anyone had any glowing recommendations. Looking for something leaning towards the indica side, trying to find something that finishes in 9 weeks.

DESCRIPTION
PRICE
QUANTITY
TOTAL
REMOVE

Secret Valley Seeds Top Dollar
15 seeds (Regular)
$66.96
$66.96


Emerald Triangle Seeds Grapefruit Krush
06 seeds (Regular)
$55.24
$55.24


Bodhi Seeds Mothers Milk
11 seeds (Regular)
$83.70
$83.70


Medicann Seeds Kush Fromage
03 seeds (Feminized)
$31.80
$31.80

UFO FREEBIES

T H Seeds Lambo
$0.00
REGULAR SEED

T H Seeds Sage 'n' Sour
$0.00
REGULAR SEED

T H Seeds The Hog
$0.00
REGULAR SEED

T H Seeds Wreckage
$0.00
REGULAR SEED

Cali Connection Seeds Girl Scout Cookies
$0.00
REGULAR SEED
PROMOTIONAL FREEBIES

Bodhi Seeds Synergy
$0.00
Bodhi Seeds Promotion

Medicann Seeds Mazari Grape
$0.00
Medicann Promo


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 6, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Mothers Milk? anyone? I dunno, I need to order some beans, and I was gonna try Bohdi out. It was between the Golden Triangle and the Mothers Milk initially. About to drop a couple hundred on beans through the 'tude, and was wondering if anyone had any glowing recommendations. Looking for something leaning towards the indica side, trying to find something that finishes in 9 weeks.
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> PRICE
> ...




Everything you listed other then bodhi i wouldnt touch with
A ten foot pole!

Alot of bodhi work goes 10 weeks so bear that in mind!
White lotus
Blue tara
Jabba stash


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 6, 2014)

I've run the Grapefruit Krush before and it turned out superb! Had an amazing keeper in the pack and didnt keep her 

The Secret valey seeds top dollar I threw in cause the description just says it's super skunky, and I love me some skunky bud...I really haven't looked at genetics in years, so if there is a good skunky strain out there, let me know..

Al the TH Seeds shit are the freebies.

*completely open to suggestions here.
*
Just need to add some fire to the garden, preferably that finishes in 9 weeks, and one momma that has some skunk to her. Looking to keep 3-4 mothers at a time.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 6, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> *Everything you listed other then bodhi i wouldnt touch with
> A ten foot pole!*
> 
> Alot of bodhi work goes 10 weeks so bear that in mind!
> ...


Hehe...exactly why I post before I purchase...lol...I'm out of the genetics loop, and not up to date with who's pushing the good beans...


----------



## genuity (Jun 6, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I've run the Grapefruit Krush before and it turned out superb! Had an amazing keeper in the pack and didnt keep her
> 
> The Secret valey seeds top dollar I threw in cause the description just says it's super skunky, and I love me some skunky bud...I really haven't looked at genetics in years, so if there is a good skunky strain out there, let me know..
> 
> ...


reserva privada *rks* is some very skunky plants.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 6, 2014)

Had a friend, who's a damn veteran smoker, have to crash on my couch last night after a couple beers and smoking some Sunshine Daydream. He was down for the count, passed the fuck out. Texts me this am asking what the fuck happen? Lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Had a friend, who's a damn veteran smoker, have to crash on my couch last night after a couple beers and smoking some Sunshine Daydream. He was down for the count, passed the fuck out. Texts me this am asking what the fuck happen? Lol


Must be nice. I just finished 2 big roaches from SSDD joints I burned late last night. I recorded vids for a couple of hours before crashing, and have a nice buzz going this am, but opposite of that type effect.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 6, 2014)

How are you liking your SSDD? Well my friend brought over some "Tahoe OG" that he was raving about from a friend who "doesn't sell except to dispensaries for $400/ounce" (I had to bust out laughing and basically call the dude a liar, no one except idiots would pay that). It certainly wasn't like Tahoe that I've had before, most likely a S1. Wasn't bad, but wasn't spectacular as it was hyped up to be


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> How are you liking your SSDD


I like it quite a bit, and learned a lot on the past grow w Blood Orange. Jacked up the nitrogen on last week of veg thru 3rd week of flower and they're all happy coming up on wk 6. W/ 3 more BO, surely I'll find some orange this time, but no hints so far, but you asked about SSDD.

The one plant I'm toking is +6 wks in jar, and it tastes and smells not a lot different than when it was first dried, which is good. A nice woodsy taste, and heavy on the lungs. Easily start to feel the effects on the 3rd exhale, but I'm finding the high to be stimulating rather than couchlock/passout. Watched some YouTube this AM, picked up the accoustic and was playing two new songs [for me] in minutes.

Now...not to rile anyone, but in all honesty, I find this to be - smokewise -very similar
to the keeper TGA Ripped Bubba I ran for almost a year. Taste, high, and length of stone. They even smell the same in the jars. This is a compliment, of course, but haters gonna hate. The big difference, is that SSDD took almost 11 bloom weeks, and the RBs
were finished < 60 days


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> How are you liking your SSDD? Well my friend brought over some "Tahoe OG" that he was raving about from a friend who "doesn't sell except to dispensaries for $400/ounce" (I had to bust out laughing and basically call the dude a liar, no one except idiots would pay that). It certainly wasn't like Tahoe that I've had before, most likely a S1. Wasn't bad, but wasn't spectacular as it was hyped up to be


From knowing the insides and out of collectives there is no way in hell any collective would pay more than 50% of what they are going to charge the customer. I don't see anyone selling $800 ounces.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 6, 2014)

Yea agrees. My friend said he has lbs of it... I said yea, anyone asking those prices will have lbs sitting around. Every grower I know practically is always sold out or can't keep up with demand.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 6, 2014)

Sage & Sour yielded a fuckton for me, out of a 1/2 gal pot with 4 heads on her I got 2 oz. She smelled like sage not really sour though.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2014)

I would only go for sage n sour and the bodhi.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2014)

Anyone germ any of B's 'landrace beans', 

like Malawi or Ethiopian Highland? others...?
maybe another limited release of sorts w them.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 6, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Anyone germ any of B's 'landrace beans',
> 
> like Malawi or Ethiopian Highland? others...?
> maybe another limited release of sorts w them.


Great Lakes had one that looked interesting. Malawi x Sensi Star.

Not sure if they still have it in stock. There were a few B strains that I was eyeballing but I dicked around too long


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2014)

Superstitious was 'borrowed' in chicago last year, n nvr replaced... that, and malawi-star sound goober great. have to germ the bodhi malawi's one day as they are out of refrigeration and on deck

also have an heirloom s star that I'd like to back up in seed form, as an /n the mix hybrid.


----------



## Know One (Jun 6, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I would only go for sage n sour and the bodhi.


I totally agree.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 6, 2014)

got 4 superstious finishing up 2 of them are starting to turn purple at the tops ill get sum pics up tomorrow


----------



## DustyNugs (Jun 6, 2014)

Snapped this one decent picture of Golden Triangle #1, this is two weeks in flower. Finally made a little space and got GT#3 in the flower tent last night, definitely two different phenos. SSDD pics coming...
GT#1


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 6, 2014)

I think this is where I'm leaning now...I hope ya'll Bodhi lovers dont let me down...lol 

Anyway, whatcha think? The order would come with a bunch of freebies too, including 10 Bodhi seeds and 5 hazeman. I dunno, I seriously haven't bought seeds since like 2011...and back then I don't think I did too well...Except the emerald triangle grapefruit krush was some awesome bud...But those were a freebie at the 2011 Canabis Cup in San Fran...

Bodhi Seeds Solo's Stash
11 seeds (Regular)
$84.11
$84.11


Bodhi Seeds Mothers Milk
11 seeds (Regular)
$84.11
$84.11


Hazeman Seeds Mikado
12 seeds (Regular)
$58.87
$58.87


----------



## calicat (Jun 7, 2014)

Good choices Bodhi wise. Hope you get a strong Hollywood Pure Kush pheno out of Solo's Stash. When I was sick of the Suge Knight Cut of Pure Kush I would run that. Bodhi's is better though because I was running the 91 Topanga HPK cut.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 7, 2014)

calicat said:


> Good choices Bodhi wise. Hope you get a strong Hollywood Pure Kush pheno out of Solo's Stash. When I was sick of the Suge Knight Cut of Pure Kush I would run that. Bodhi's is better though because I was running the 91 Topanga HPK cut.


Topanga is a pretty cool place. Bunch of old hippies raised their families there...lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 7, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Topanga is a pretty cool place. Bunch of old hippies raised their families there...lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3173252 View attachment 3173253


Unfortunately, there is no topanga corral anymore...AND the state kicked everyone out of the Rodeo Grounds and turned it into a park/preserve area.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2014)

I've had the pleasure of hiking and chillin round a canyon yonder. late 80's early 90's

a lot of those hippies done moved. real estate is real high in those parts. very near or in the millions by now


----------



## theone718 (Jun 7, 2014)

Richard Simmons said:


> Sage & Sour yielded a fuckton for me, out of a 1/2 gal pot with 4 heads on her I got 2 oz. She smelled like sage not really sour though.


How many weeks u let the sage n sour go?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 7, 2014)

cant wait to get my 2nd run of cherry mountain going. shell have a better balanced diet this go round. what a great fucking smoke tho, mannnnnn! just took the last dab from the oil. got me salivating! shell be running against cherry puff, 2 power pies, some ace of spades, and her sis so the competition is stiff this round for cherry pickin  also cherry mountain f2s.....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 7, 2014)

And THAT, people, is how I troll ROFL... My other idea was to make a profile as Hairy Wana and,come advertise the Amos Fan Club but the idea was so funny I couldn't reach the computer I laughed so hard...
Thanks fellas. That was priceless. Way better than TV.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 7, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> got 4 superstious finishing up 2 of them are starting to turn purple at the tops ill get sum pics up tomorrow


report back once you harvest, I'd love to hear your experience. I liked her and am kinda sad I let them go, but I've got more beans and it's time to search for new genetics.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 7, 2014)

And my Goji is turning purple again. Happy days!


----------



## Know One (Jun 7, 2014)

theone718 said:


> How many weeks u let the sage n sour go?


I would lean more toward 9 weeks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2014)

Received a testimonial in yahoo mail on Blueberry Hill from an amiga that received a couple buds thru the post from some far out cat.

"My Brother had a Fire in the Firepit out in the yard tonight and we sat out there for a bit.Mosquito's,was landin way to much so we came in.But my point,I shared a little Blueberry w/him,just a Bowl.He thought was great and said; Wow,Smooth and you can taste the Blueberries.He loved it."


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2014)

Know One said:


> I would lean more toward 9 weeks.


My one bean was chopped at 11 weeks, and still wasn't finished. Big yield, decent smoke, but not worth the time as opposed to plenty of fine 8 - 9 wk beans.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 8, 2014)

*6.5 weeks flower







Goji ^*







*Goji ^*






*Goji ^*






*Goji ^*


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 9, 2014)

Here is my tall SSDD. This is round three with clones of this pheno. I am chopping it down this morning at eight weeks.
The seed mother went 63 days the first time.
The clones seem to do well at 56 days.
Sorry pic is fuzzy. I tried to delete it. I will add a couple more








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## TonightYou (Jun 9, 2014)

Not to doubt you Rocky Mt Man, but are you sure they are done? I've ran clones and only three gals of SSDD and none of them were done that early. 70 + even for clones. Just look a tad small and I couldn't really get a good close up on them. Personally I'd let them go longer.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 9, 2014)

Lower yielding offspring usually finish faster.
I prefer to let them go the distance + don't mind waiting a few extra weeks.

My fan/water leaves are mostly yellow by harvest.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 9, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Lower yielding offspring usually finish faster.
> I prefer to let them go the distance + don't mind waiting a few extra weeks.
> 
> My fan/water leaves are mostly yellow by harvest.


Unless the current round of ssdd and bo knock my socks off, I'm about done w/ long finishers.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes I've noticed up to a week shaved off of clones compares to first runs, but I just don't see it being an 8 week strain. Seems very premature and those buds look very small compared to what they should look like finished.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 9, 2014)

My Golden Triangle should finish in 60 days or less from clone considering the seed mother finished in 65. 
I always anticipate some longer flowering pheno. when there is Dj shorts Blueberry/Bluemoonshine(Thai) involved in the genetics


----------



## kindnug (Jun 9, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Unless the current round of ssdd and bo knock my socks off, I'm about done w/ long finishers.


I never run out, so it really doesn't matter to me if they take 70 days or more.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 9, 2014)

That's why I love perpetual, I'm never out. May be low, but something is always drying or curing (like Goji right now) and something is getting ready to get chopped (pagoda is next and I'm loving the structure, can't wait to run her in a larger pot topped)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 9, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I never run out, so it really doesn't matter to me if they take 70 days or more.


Yeah, I'm in no danger of being out of smoke either. I've not run very many 10+ weeks strains, but the ones I have - good as some have been - have not been superior in any way to many of the 8-9 weeks strains I've run. I like variety and turnover, and with so many beans yet to explore, I don't see the point of losing a full run per bloom room per year.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 9, 2014)

Most SSDD/BO offspring wont finish in 60 days because of their genetic lineage; except Bubba kush/Green Crack leaning plants should finish in ~60 days, others will take longer.

I'm not sure about Ae77 Cali-O, but the old Cali-O flowered ~10 weeks.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 9, 2014)

The only strain Bodhi has that I'd expect mostly 8-9 wk finishers is Jabba's Stash.
Friend grew 3 packs(14 females) and only 1 took 10 weeks.
He always let's them fully ripen too...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 9, 2014)

kindnug said:


> The only strain Bodhi has that I'd expect mostly 8-9 wk finishers is Jabba's Stash.
> Friend grew 3 packs(14 females) and only 1 took 10 weeks.
> He always let's them fully ripen too...


Both of my Dream Lotus phenos finish up in about 9 weeks.

From what I've read the snow lotus crosses will ripen quicker than the appy crosses


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 9, 2014)

kindnug said:


> The only strain Bodhi has that I'd expect mostly 8-9 wk finishers is Jabba's Stash.
> Friend grew 3 packs(14 females) and only 1 took 10 weeks.
> He always let's them fully ripen too...


Maybe Solos Stash, too? We'll find out soon enough when my order comes...lol


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 9, 2014)

Well Superstitious was between 9-10.5 weeks depending on which one of 4. Goji is best at 10.5-11 weeks. Blueberry Hill is 10 weeks and my Sunshine Daydream is best around 10.5 weeks. I am not sure how long Pagoda or Lemon Zinger are looking, and my date is a bit fuzzy of when I put them into flower, but (the lone female) Pagoda is looking to close to 9 weeks based on my calendar entry based on her development. Out of the two white lotus, I'm thinking 10 weeks. I just put in one snow queen as I had a grape stomper male (not ggg). I have two more Snow Queens to sex, and three very beautiful, and uniform (for now) Mountain temples about to go into flower as soon as any males appear or I chop down Pagoda in a couple weeks. I have been keeping some detailed journals on these strains and should post them with pictures when I get a chance.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 9, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Both of my Dream Lotus phenos finish up in about 9 weeks.
> 
> From what I've read the snow lotus crosses will ripen quicker than the appy crosses


I'm kinda glad I missed BO and got Satsuma instead.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 9, 2014)

My keeper atf is done at 55day with 50% amber trichs


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 9, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> My keeper atf is done at 55day with 50% amber trichs


I picked up 5 of those @ TSSC a couple of months ago. Did you do a smoke report?

@TonightYou : looking forward to your finished Pagoda reports.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 9, 2014)

Lone Pagoda, but I am popping more of her and Lemon Zinger after these new seedlings get a bit ahead (Maple Leaf, China Yunnan, PCK, Bangi Haze). I figured 2 more beans of Lemon zinger and Pagoda in addition to Ancient OG since last 3 for 3 were males.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 9, 2014)

I have limited space, and don't like letting things go unless I absolutely have to make a decision. Can't wait until I've got a bigger place, I simply want a huge garden


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jun 10, 2014)

Listening to all of the praise given to Bodhi I decided to pick up a pack of Road Kill Unicorn to take advantage of this years bday promo through attitude. I still had 4 Goji OG from last years bday promo so I dropped two Goji and two RKU to pop my regular bean "cherry." So far I couldn't be happier with the limited Bodhi gear I've had the pleasure of runnin, and I'm already starting to see why people enjoy it so much.

I got 1 female Goji (out of the two) that is really starting to smell special at about week 5 and frosted almost as soon as I flipped.

Both of the RKU wound up ladies that appear to be different phenos. The first I flipped was kinda droopy and I was worried it might have problems supporting itself, but as soon as I flipped it stretched about 2-2.5x and looks like it should yield pretty nice. I think this one is leaning more towards the Chemdog parent, but it is also one of the frostiest plants I've grown so far.

I had a slight problem and the second RKU wound up drying out pretty good one of the first couple days of flower, but has since bounced back well. It doesn't appear to be stretching as much as its sister, but it looks like it should yield pretty decent and is frosting as soon as pistils are showing also.

Wish i could see how much frost the snow lotus has


----------



## calicat (Jun 10, 2014)

^ Glad you are satisfied with Bodhi gear. Great strains you are running. You prolly will say the same thing about the Snow Lotus leaning phenotypes. They consistently destroy my scissors new or old after a trim sitting.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 10, 2014)

Is tiger's milk good for nerve pain?

And has anyone completed a dragonfruit grow yet?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 11, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is tiger's milk good for nerve pain?
> 
> And has anyone completed a dragonfruit grow yet?


 If it is nerve pain you are going after, seriously speak to SHOE on the Gage forums. The guy suffers daily and has tried more Bodhi types than I have had hot dinners. He helped me find the right gear out of what was available and will do so for any body.
That being said, he swears by B's LA Affie mum...


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 11, 2014)

Okay so I made an error in my previous post. This is a prime example of why labeling is important. The plant I thought was Pagoda is actually my last superstitious. I was inspecting the girls and noticed that what I thought was Pagoda had a very familiar smell and flowering structure. Well digging for the original label made me discover that it was actually my last superstitious gal. My notes confirm that the two Pagodas I had were in fact males. So back to popping more beans, after this next set of Ace gear is out of seedling stage, I will pop more Pagoda, and Ancient OG. Have three healthy Snow Queen (1 just entered flower) and Mountain Temples each (awesome tight node structure on the Mountain Temples, seriously some of the tightest node structures I've seen)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 11, 2014)

This is why I keep journals. Days of veg/flower/strain/nutes and problems are all recorded.


----------



## calicat (Jun 11, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is tiger's milk good for nerve pain?
> 
> And has anyone completed a dragonfruit grow yet?


Yes. The phenotype I got was a appy structure but did not completely dominate the Original Bubba Kush. It hits so hard in the head that it serves as a great prostaglandin antagonist.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 11, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> This is why I keep journals. Days of veg/flower/strain/nutes and problems are all recorded.


that's how I figured out my mistake. I had lost the original label stake (found it in the soil), and went through my notes. My notes are generally more of completed grows (harvest time, growth characteristics, and final product notes). I have no need for keeping track of fertilizing as I read my plants, and I keep it simple.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 11, 2014)

Unless this country goes legal, I will NEVER keep a written journal wow... Mate of mine got 10 years thanks to his. All memory, and what gets forgotten is lost forever, and that is just fine...


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 11, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Unless this country goes legal, I will NEVER keep a written journal wow... Mate of mine got 10 years thanks to his. All memory, and what gets forgotten is lost forever, and that is just fine...


 well I'd like to see them spend the resources attempting to crack the encryption on my drive. I'm sure that the plants alone would bury me in that situation anyways.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 11, 2014)

dude's in s. africa. 
whole different ball game than the usa i'd guess.

grow journals are a nice addition particularly with multiple strains or breeding projects. doubt many make it to court here, especially in med states.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 11, 2014)

I'd even argue that simply posting on this site would be/could be just as useful in a prosecution if that was the case. Knowing how much personal data is leaked simply by visiting a Web page, I have no doubt the majority of us are at risk (if a government so choses, using a phone? Leaking data, use any Google products(really any free email service)? Leaking data.) and in fact not visiting sites like this is the only way to truly stay safe if one was that paranoid. If you are really interested in knowing how much data you leak, set up and learn backtrack. That OS will show you just how easy it is to see what data you leak. Eta a journal on an encrypted Linux machine is the least of my concerns


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> well I'd like to see them spend the resources attempting to crack the encryption on my drive. I'm sure that the plants alone would bury me in that situation anyways.


Man, you will be amazed at what they can do, what they know, etc... One thing I learned from my mate's experience is the people after us are every inch as smart, come with educations in their fields, and will fight as hard as the rest of us for that good resume and that means they will spend sleepless nights thinking about how to nail us...
Consider this: Your opponent is as smart as you are, but spends ALL his time thinking about taking you out, while you spend a fraction of yours about avoiding his assaults. Encrypted drive, no problemo for law enforcement. They will just send the drive off to the vice squad who deal with illegal porn on hard drives daily. Several times per day I bet.
Out by us, there are no grey areas yet, it is us vs them, and I will be a donkey's left nut if I leave them any ammo.

On the flip-side, S.A seems to be heading for a full legal status pretty fast. Hold thumbs fellas. If it happens you can each come build a little lodge on my farm, we can start the Bodhi Commune LOL...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'd even argue that simply posting on this site would be/could be just as useful in a prosecution if that was the case. Knowing how much personal data is leaked simply by visiting a Web page, I have no doubt the majority of us are at risk (if a government so choses, using a phone? Leaking data, use any Google products(really any free email service)? Leaking data.) and in fact not visiting sites like this is the only way to truly stay safe if one was that paranoid. If you are really interested in knowing how much data you leak, set up and learn backtrack. That OS will show you just how easy it is to see what data you leak. Eta a journal on an encrypted Linux machine is the least of my concerns


We will become civilized enough for me to feel like you do soon enough. Right now, these asses will waste as much money as is available to get a near-conviction. Unlike the USA, there is little efficiency as far as communications between courts and police goes. Even if courts here had to stop prosecuting reefer cases, the po-po will still be going apeshit arresting bobby and his cousins for a blunt at the beach. 

We don't have the concern of a federal government, but only local enforcement seeing as there is no separation between state law and national law. So the cops get pretty mental, but at the same time do not have the resources to monitor online activity, so it is down to the info you have on your premises. 

Interesting to see the differences between countries, how we feel and act etc.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm sure they could if they so wanted, just how much resources to do it? I know of only one exploit that could possibly used on my machine and that involves it being already logged in and quickly freezing my ram sticks to extract the decrypt key. Anyways like I said Internet trsffic, and actual plants would bury me first. Ah can't wait for the day prohibition is fucking over. Simply stupid


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 11, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> This is why I keep journals. Days of veg/flower/strain/nutes and problems are all recorded.


A large calendar on the wall gets it done for my needs.




TonightYou said:


> well I'd like to see them spend the resources attempting to crack the encryption on my drive. I'm sure that the plants alone would bury me in that situation anyways.


Never get careless, but the local, state, and federal gov't are most all cutting budgets and manpower. IMO, a hobbyist that limits production to personal use has only himself to blame if he/she draws attention to themselves resulting in look/see by law enforcement.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> A large calendar on the wall gets it done for my needs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the last part is so true.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 11, 2014)

I've had my local police check my license+counted plants recently.
I showed them a copy of my partners license too because I have 90 plants, but less than half are mine.

They didn't seem to care too much after inspection + just told me to keep it locked.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I've had my local police check my license+counted plants recently.
> I showed them a copy of my partners license too because I have 90 plants, but less than half are mine.
> 
> They didn't seem to care too much after inspection + just told me to keep it locked.


90 plants w/ an amigo, and cool cops. So...you live in heaven, right?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 11, 2014)

Jesus that is Heaven!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 11, 2014)

California or Colorado?


----------



## kindnug (Jun 11, 2014)

Cali, I know some people are right @ the limit of 99...

I grow their plants for them because they are good friends + don't have space to grow their own meds. No1 likes to spend what dispensaries charge + we would rather put that money to better use.

One family of 4 people has 250 plants, but there are still males mixed in that will be removed in another month or so. I'm almost certain they were inspected as-well.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 11, 2014)

I smoke a-lot + love making hash/edibles.
Need large amounts for making hash!

It's nice always having bud that is fully cured + being able to give some away once in awhile.


----------



## DustyNugs (Jun 11, 2014)

Got some good shots of the gals tonight, finally have my digital camera back in action.

First up is SSDD#3. She's looking a little hungry, but already the frostiest one of the bunch.
 

 
 

SSDD#1 looks nearly identical but without as much frost. (Didn't realize it was blurry until I uploaded it, sorry)

 



And last but not least, Golden Triangle #1. Just about as frosty as SSDD#3. This plant was really smelly when I took clones. (again I guess it focused on the fan leaves and not the top, I'll check these before uploading next time)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> A large calendar on the wall gets it done for my needs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why have only one exit covered? Complacency is a killer.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 12, 2014)

TY, the resources unavailable to my local cops is cyber crime units. You need the trained man power. Of all the things SA is poor in, not many things more lacking than skilled labor.
They don't train them so they don't have them. You forget how militarized and meddling your government is, ours operates on a whole different planet. Old school.

TY, your plants will nail you yeah, but your journal cam prove exactly how long you have been pulling what numbers and can earn a conviction right up to your statute of limitations.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 12, 2014)

As could my data posted here. US police don't ignore Web history and simply could ask popular Web services or my bank (bean orders). I'm medical but that doesn't mean shit to the feds. if they wanted to get someone, they will get someone. Anyways always use best practices. Back to Bodhi, Superstitious will be coming down perhaps Sunday or Monday. First White Lotus of two will be coming down in what looks like one to two weeks. Looks like I have two phenos, with some shared characteristics. Both are very sturdy and don't need support, both seems to have the pinecone type bud structure. One grows more like a pole while the other is growing more tree like in structure. Now Lemon Zinger is a pretty cool plant. She has multiple arms at pretty much equal heights, and I did not top her. Looking forward to both


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 12, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is tiger's milk good for nerve pain?
> 
> And has anyone completed a dragonfruit grow yet?


I went ahead and asked SHOE what is the best choice for nerve pain out of what is available right now, his response:

'Blue Tara is available at the 'tude right now......Very Powerful meds and the sister strain of Sunshine Daydream which is a great nerve pain strain......Solo's Stash has some great painkilling phenos........White Lotus could be another, the hash from the White Lotus has some good pain killing effects too......I believe all of these are at the 'tude right now......And Greedo's Stash would be another one to check out because the Socal Master Kush has helped my nerve damage in the past when I had her.......

To go with just ONE, I would go for the Blue Tara.......Bodhi has stated she is one of the strongest strains he has made and with SsDd being such a good nerve pain strain I would say Blue Tara gets
my vote.......SHOE'


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> As could my data posted here. US police don't ignore Web history and simply could ask popular Web services or my bank (bean orders). I'm medical but that doesn't mean shit to the feds. if they wanted to get someone, they will get someone. Anyways always use best practices. Back to Bodhi, Superstitious will be coming down perhaps Sunday or Monday. First White Lotus of two will be coming down in what looks like one to two weeks. Looks like I have two phenos, with some shared characteristics. Both are very sturdy and don't need support, both seems to have the pinecone type bud structure. One grows more like a pole while the other is growing more tree like in structure. Now Lemon Zinger is a pretty cool plant. She has multiple arms at pretty much equal heights, and I did not top her. Looking forward to both


The whole federal/local government/enforcement thang takes outsiders a while to wrap heads around mate... For us it is totally opposite, the big guns don't give a crap, but the locals will go after you on WORD that you smoke weed. If it was the big organised crime guys coming after us I would be crapping myself. The Hawks are HARDCORE.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 12, 2014)

That sucks mad. Yeah I can see it being something confusing to someone but essentially all of them can potentially arrest you, in the most basic explanation. you have Federal which have jurisdiction everywhere, state police In one's state, and then usually county police forces and finally local city/township. God damn just writing that shows you the ludicrous nature of our law enforcement. Anyone grow Blue Tara? Been eyeing it. Figure it will be around for a bit as snow lotus is still rocking, sunshine daydream on the other hand, soon gone


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks mad. Any idea on if bodhi will be breeding those for a while? Trying not to buy right now cus I have to get a new light and fanfilter.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 12, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Why have only one exit covered? Complacency is a killer.


Not if you're not complacent.

If no one has seen your grow, no one rats you out.
If no one has bought your weed, no one rats you out.
If you're not in possession in your vehicle, road stops are nothing to fear.

#1 - Friends, wives, and GFs often become angry and vengeful ex-wives, ex-friends, and ex-gfs.

As I said - if you're caught, you've only yourself to blame.


----------



## D619 (Jun 12, 2014)

Outdoor, SSDD and Dream Beaver. Madhamish awesome report on Dream Beaver is why this beauty gets some outdoor love.

A little off topic, but since this one of the only threads I frequent, Im about to place another order from canna seed center dot com. It's legit, stateside and no green tape. They are having freebie promo.. Too hard to pass up. Just email them about it. 

Cheers!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Not if you're not complacent.
> 
> If no one has seen your grow, no one rats you out.
> If no one has bought your weed, no one rats you out.
> ...


 Ooooooh that is the one hey... I think around 9 out of ten times there is trouble, it is an ex or ex business partner. Hard to prepare for THAT one.
For sure I agree when shit hits the fan it is your own fault. But I like to work stoner error into the equation. So IF caught and you hand them MORE evidence, this is not only your fault but a little backwards.
Anyhow, times will change, prohibition is so dumb its time is really limited. Hardly any body sees the point aside from the corporate jailers.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 12, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Thanks mad. Any idea on if bodhi will be breeding those for a while? Trying not to buy right now cus I have to get a new light and fanfilter.


 Knowing B I doubt it  But if I were you I would get the lighting and filter anyway. Need the rig to grow the gear. More gear grown well is better than more variety you cant take care of I say. I ran one Diesel cut for years while building my rig, no shame in that.


----------



## calicat (Jun 12, 2014)

D619 said:


> Outdoor, SSDD and Dream Beaver. Madhamish awesome report on Dream Beaver is why this beauty gets some outdoor love.
> 
> A little off topic, but since this one of the only threads I frequent, Im about to place another order from canna seed center dot com. It's legit, stateside and no green tape. They are having freebie promo.. Too hard to pass up. Just email them about it.
> 
> Cheers!


Gorgeous. Off topic as well. Have you cracked your Archive gear yet my man? I will have to consult with you how close their faceoff is to your old Cdub cut. I seen it ran but it was not in my garden so my info is limited in terms of overall garden time. For me bazooka joe and valley girl about a week pending sexing. Ty in advance.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 12, 2014)

oh yeah superstious and my kitty


----------



## D619 (Jun 13, 2014)

calicat said:


> Gorgeous. Off topic as well. Have you cracked your Archive gear yet my man? I will have to consult with you how close their faceoff is to your old Cdub cut. I seen it ran but it was not in my garden so my info is limited in terms of overall garden time. For me bazooka joe and valley girl about a week pending sexing. Ty in advance.


Hey calicat, no I haven't popped any archive gear yet. But from what I hear , faceoff bx2 " Stoney " plus I have access to alot archives gear from clone that a fellow grower is running. I'm pretty sure cdub lost his cut of Faceoff and I lost his cut too. Cdub is full of shit, just a heads up. If you know someone with a legit cut, grab it. And the OGKB archive is using is one of the favorites from the whole GSC family lines. Pretty sure it's the same cut Gage green was using. Hermie city for less experience growers, but hermies nonetheless. Loompas yeti og f3s has the taste and smell that would satisfy any og head, just not as potent, the high wears off quick. Everyone I know that's grown Valley Girl has kept her. Can't wait to get your feedback on bazooka joe. Sorry I went off topic somewhat , really medicated at the moment. Need to pop golden triangle soon, it keeps calling fore.. Lol. 

Brekfist , time to come back dude ..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 13, 2014)

D619 said:


> Outdoor, SSDD and Dream Beaver. Madhamish awesome report on Dream Beaver is why this beauty gets some outdoor love.
> 
> A little off topic, but since this one of the only threads I frequent, Im about to place another order from canna seed center dot com. It's legit, stateside and no green tape. They are having freebie promo.. Too hard to pass up. Just email them about it.
> 
> Cheers!


Dude the DB is still the most powerful herb I have ever toked. Coming off a 4 week break I thought the OG was going to kick my ass... Nope. Tolerance still surprisingly high. Then a hit of DB... Holy balls. Crawling out my own skin for a while. Felt like a light dose of mushrooms. Stuff is unreal. 

PS: Look how deeply I buried myself in Amos's head LOL. Nice sig buddy, I am honored. Now the question you need to ask yourself: 'Am I getting to HIM half as much as he is getting to ME?'... 

Where are you Tiger? LOL...


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 13, 2014)

D619 said:


> Everyone I know that's grown Valley Girl has kept her.


Been eying Valley Girl for a while now that's nice to see. Had my eye on the Dream Beaver too. I know I'm gonna regret it if I don't pull the trigger on the DB soon, once it's gone it's gone for good.


----------



## calicat (Jun 13, 2014)

D619 said:


> Hey calicat, no I haven't popped any archive gear yet. But from what I hear , faceoff bx2 " Stoney " plus I have access to alot archives gear from clone that a fellow grower is running. I'm pretty sure cdub lost his cut of Faceoff and I lost his cut too. Cdub is full of shit, just a heads up. If you know someone with a legit cut, grab it. And the OGKB archive is using is one of the favorites from the whole GSC family lines. Pretty sure it's the same cut Gage green was using. Hermie city for less experience growers, but hermies nonetheless. Loompas yeti og f3s has the taste and smell that would satisfy any og head, just not as potent, the high wears off quick. Everyone I know that's grown Valley Girl has kept her. Can't wait to get your feedback on bazooka joe. Sorry I went off topic somewhat , really medicated at the moment. Need to pop golden triangle soon, it keeps calling fore.. Lol.
> 
> Brekfist , time to come back dude ..


K ty for info and that kind of goes hand in hand in what we all do. I have had the ogk cut better yields imo versus Kenny Power's( Berner's Cut) or the Forum Cut . The Ogk cut circulating in Redding and Bay Area was called Sugar Cookies. Mentioned it to Bodhi when he wanted to use that name for the Forum Cut vs SL Cross. You get a chance try the first legit Sugar Cookies creation. It taste like a damn snickerdoodle. Other cookie crosses you should check out is Wedding Cake and Key Lime Pie. I agree concerning that line but it is super clean just like Loompa's Headband was and still is. I take it your around Santa Ana to bring his name up since he lives really close to me. That is awesome feedback concerning Archive cuz I have a shit load of their gear coming. I have only had the pleasure in trying out their Grimace Og that a friend had me gander..Grape kool aid funkadelic action.


----------



## bluesdad (Jun 13, 2014)

Got Snowqueen 2 weeks into flower,she is a sensitive bitch when it comes to nutes.She has a complex smell and is sticky as hell.anybody else growing her?


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 13, 2014)

I just put one snow queen into flower with 2 more as soon as I kick a male out or harvest something. Only been a week and unsexed but haven't had any issues at all with her


----------



## bluesdad (Jun 13, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I just put one snow queen into flower with 2 more as soon as I kick a male out or harvest something. Only been a week and unsexed but haven't had any issues at all with her


Really,cuz mine seems like it's nitrogen sensitive.mine won't stop yellowing.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 13, 2014)

Show pic. If it is truly nitrogen sensitivity you will have to run bloom nutes.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 13, 2014)

superstious nug shots


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 14, 2014)

BigWorm killing it as per usual


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 14, 2014)

thanks mr head


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jun 14, 2014)

Fucking love Superstitious! Taste the rainbow...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 14, 2014)

oh yeah seems like every plant had a purple, maroon tint to it, some super dank


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah both my phenos were as colorful as you say. 

Eeny...meeny...miny...mo. Catch a Golden Tiger by the toe.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jun 14, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> oh yeah seems like every plant had a purple, maroon tint to it, some super dank


Here's some lucky rabbits foot superstitious.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 14, 2014)

sweet reds i just quick dried some and am now fucked up


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jun 14, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> sweet reds i just quick dried some and am now fucked up


OMG!!!LIKE ME TOO LMAO!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 14, 2014)

Goji OG at 7.5 weeks. 2 weeks left!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 14, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3179905
> View attachment 3179906
> 
> Goji OG at 7.5 weeks. 2 weeks left!




Beauty! Looks the like 'piney' pheno....what's the smell?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 14, 2014)

Honestly not sure. It isn't a pine smell. 

I smell butter/berry/muffins when I open the jar. Other people don't. Definitely stinks up the place tho.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 14, 2014)

It has a weird (mutation?) growth thing going on. The top large fan leaves grew EXTRA leaflets in the palm of the leaf... zoom in and look.

Would be like a person growing an extra finger or two in the palm of their hand.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 15, 2014)

bluesdad said:


> Really,cuz mine seems like it's nitrogen sensitive.mine won't stop yellowing.


Sounds like a Mg hog then. Mg def can look like N lockout. If it yellows but does not respond to N, usually Mg showing up as what I call 'The OTHER yellowing'


----------



## kindnug (Jun 15, 2014)

Satsuma has some very different offspring.
Ended up with 4/5 females, one bean-pole turned out to be female.
The other 3 are bushes with secondary limbs reaching the top.

I'm curious about the bean-pole female. 
4" between nodes; whereas the other females are ~1.5"
The only male looks identical to one of the females, but the bean-pole female looked more like a male then the actual male...


----------



## bluesdad (Jun 15, 2014)

I got some cal-mag,should i give it to her?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 15, 2014)

bluesdad said:


> I got some cal-mag,should i give it to her?


 Can you post up a pic or three of her in good light perhaps?... Best to show us for best advice. All depends on the other signs, a single symptom is never really enough...


----------



## bluesdad (Jun 15, 2014)

Here she is


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 15, 2014)

Nah let her ride it out from this point on mate. She looks quite far into flower, and the fade looks like it is a combo of age and a little burn long ago. Those won't go green no matter what you do. So I am going out on a limb and guessing she had some feeds recently anyhow from what you said. Looking at how deep green the bud-leaves are, I am wagering she has plenty of nutes to finish with...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 15, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> It has a weird (mutation?) growth thing going on. The top large fan leaves grew EXTRA leaflets in the palm of the leaf... zoom in and look.
> 
> Would be like a person growing an extra finger or two in the palm of their hand.


I have seen NYCD grow little bud-lets in the palm of the leaf, just a few calyxes but I mean all the way out on FANS. Somebody on here's Tahoe did that too. I loved it, but the clones I took didn't keep the trait. Weird, but really awesome.



Flaming Pie said:


> Honestly not sure. It isn't a pine smell.
> 
> I smell butter/berry/muffins when I open the jar. Other people don't. Definitely stinks up the place tho.


 I have no idea where my wife gets the smells she smells from... If the herb smelled anything like she describes I would toke it up in a day. Only a few smells in herb I find translate to all noses equally, that rude OG stank, the smelly toes of Exodus Cheese, everybody gets Lemon Pledge on the Cornerstone and did on the one Tahoe, but aside from a few other exceptions I can't be bothered to think about, I really never have a clue where people come up with their descriptions for smells. I am convinced we all smell a different thing.


----------



## calicat (Jun 15, 2014)

We are all unique. Within that uniqueness some have more developed olfactory nerves than others. There was also a study suggesting that women have a keener sense of smell than do males.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 15, 2014)

Smell abilities are an individual thing. Super Smellers/Tasters are somewhat rare and little can be done to develop it. You are or you aren't. I've noticed ppl's smell/taste skills range significantly! If yer a cigarette smoker, you can forget it (sorry).


This shot of superstitious is haunting my mind, wowzers...
dear lord, please provide me w this strain~



bigworm6969 said:


> superstious nug shotsView attachment 3179295 View attachment 3179297


----------



## DloMI (Jun 15, 2014)

I got 4/5 female Satsuma around 50 days. 3 of them look similar with 2X stretch and 1 that barely stretched at all. The short one has fatter buds the taller ones are icier.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 16, 2014)

You didn't get any bean-pole females? I must have an odd-ball.
I'm glad I didn't toss her if the tall ones are more frosty, this bitch is towering over the rest by 1 foot.

I have 2 of the bushy phenotype that have got triploid nodes on secondary branches.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't mind tall or low yielding females, if their buds are special.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 16, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Smell abilities are an individual thing. Super Smellers/Tasters are somewhat rare and little can be done to develop it. You are or you aren't. I've noticed ppl's smell/taste skills range significantly! If yer a cigarette smoker, you can forget it (sorry).
> 
> 
> This shot of superstitious is haunting my mind, wowzers...
> dear lord, please provide me w this strain~


I've had allergies all my life so by default my sense of smell is not all that good. Hence my love for REALLY stinky herb I guess.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 16, 2014)

Some people equate smell to potency. Such a load.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Some people equate smell to potency. Such a load.


Perhaps not potency, but I believe smell can lend itself to the effect. The various terpenes interact with cannabinoids and will influence the high to a degree IMO.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Some people equate smell to potency. Such a load.


 Awful tasting and rank smelling wine gets you drunk. People besides winos usually prefer a finer taste and smell to fully appreciate the experience.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Some people equate smell to potency. Such a load.


LOL... I see what you did there.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 16, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Perhaps not potency, but I believe smell can lend itself to the effect. The various terpenes interact with cannabinoids and will influence the high to a degree IMO.


I read somewhere that if you break open an orange before having a hit of citrus flavored herb, you can enhance the effect of the herb as well as the flavor. Still haven't tried it, hoping to hit on my lemony pheno this next batch of mums.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I read somewhere that if you break open an orange before having a hit of citrus flavored herb, you can enhance the effect of the herb as well as the flavor. Still haven't tried it, hoping to hit on my lemony pheno this next batch of mums.


Tokin on a cat piss smelling bud right now. Maybe I can borrow the neighbors kitty for a bit.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 16, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Tokin on a cat piss smelling bud right now. Maybe I can borrow the neighbors kitty for a bit.


I just went off my doob lol.... NooooooooooOOOooOoOOOooo....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 16, 2014)

not saying bud shouldn't smell, just saying smell of undisturbed bud doesn't indicate potency.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 16, 2014)

Got my order from the 'tude today, containing:

11 x Mothers Milk
11 x Solos Stash
10 x Synergy

Out of the 63 seeds I recieved, half here Bodhi genetics. Thinking about popping a 5 pack of the synergy to get things rolling...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jun 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Some people equate smell to potency. Such a load.


I feel ya.. With that said, I have had great smelling bud be not that great.. But I have never had bud that doesn't smell be great...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 17, 2014)

blowincherrypie said:


> I feel ya.. With that said, I have had great smelling bud be not that great.. But I have never had bud that doesn't smell be great...


Really? Mate of mine has a cut, we just call it 'Mist', bag-seed mommy that has now been around 10 years or what. Tastes like nothing, smells like nothing. Doesn't even make proper smoke, just this fine misty vapor when you exhale, hence the name. Two or three hits will damn near rip your head off. Like I said, tastes like nothing but the clone will live on for a long time, it is THAT strong. Doesn't cross out well at all, whatever you hit it with it gains flavor but loses the insanity. 

It is perfect for the guerilla smoker, we used to sit right out on the street at cafe's in CT toking right in the open with nobody noticing, get insanely high and spend tons of money on Pickwicks' milkshakes. Developed an addiction to the Oreo one, my gods.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 17, 2014)

So thought I'd take a picture of the girls before lights out.
Besides the Goji, Sunshine Daydream and Blueberry Hill that are kept in rotation, I thought I'd share some new additions to the family.
First off, it White Lotus 1. She is coming along nicely, and still has some time to go. Some side branching. Now next is White Lotus 2. She is further along than her sister and in a smaller pot. She seems to have the foxtail effect that Goji has, must be a snow lotus trait. Should be interesting.

(I usually do sexing/first runs in one gallon, I know Bodhi gear loves root space, but its the best way to cycle out males and get more strains. Second runs are always done in larger 3 gallon fabric pots)

Next up is Lemon Zinger. Only have one gal now, but really love her structure so far. I don't top plants first go round, and as you can see she basically has arms waving in the air. I have high hopes for her, she is quite frosty for only being a few weeks into flower. It will be interesting once she packs on weight if she will still be self supporting. 

I'd try to describe smells, but to be honest, the tent simply fucking smells like a funk stable. So my apologies that I can't convey the different odours, but it is clash of fuel funk, dead skunk, and cannabis all up in here.


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2014)

TE remix v2
 
these things are smelling like tomato plants,looks like auto flowering to me.
im try to let these make it to the end,but i do not see them making it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> (I usually do sexing/first runs in one gallon, I know Bodhi gear loves root space, but its the best way to cycle out males and get more strains. Second runs are always done in larger 3 gallon fabric pots)
> 
> .


I do a DWC version of that when running regs. Will take 2 beans of the same strain and split a 5 gal tub [ assuming at least one will be male], or place single regs in one gal bucket and flower as soon as it gives up clones. Even in the smaller containers, or split, some perform amazingly. I have two BO and 2 SSDD splitting containers - they all were girls - and a 3rd BO is a one gal - _that _looks and smells like a keeper. At almost 6 in, I do in fact detect an orange smell - hot damm. Also, it's producing well, and looks like an early finisher - everything I want pending a smoke evaluation. I have a clone of her in a 5 gal bucket that's as vigorous a vegger as I've ever seen - ready to give up lots of babies before getting 12 hour naps.

Your girls look great, TY. Has the Pagoda finished?


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you Amos, I try to do them justice. Lately the heats been kicking up and I haven't resorted to air conditioning yet. This will he my first summer with the 600 so I'm hoping for a mild summer. Lately the past couple nights have been warm and the tent is reaching high 90s, and broke a 100 last night (I've got a couple thermometers in the tent, lower canopy is about 10 degrees cooler). The girls don't seem phased at all. So about Pagoda, sadly I fucked up my labeling. Turned out it was Superstitious. Around week 6, I was checking her out and thought "hmm, she is looking and smelling quite familiar". Sure enough the lost label I found buried in the dirt was labeled superstitious. So I've got Mountain Temple in the tent now and I'm pretty sure it's a female (2 more ready when space is available). One Snow Queen female in the tent (2 more ready when space hits). In veg I have some Sleetstack x Skunk (2 freebies, wanna see how they are since I have a shit ton of freebies), a purple wrexican, a couple PCK, a couple Maple Leaf, 1 Bangi Haze (hopefully a couple more seedlings popping up today or tomorrow), and China Yunnan seedlings (hopefully). Plus I've got the clones of Blueberry Hill, SSDD, and Goji. Lots of fun in the closet!


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 17, 2014)

I would like to try dwc, but I simply can't run that much more on the line, in addition to the worry about potential water issues, I'm renting so I try to be considerate and safe.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 17, 2014)

I figure I will attempt another go round of Pagoda, Ancient OG, and Lemon Zinger. Struck out with 2/2 males on Pagoda and 3/3 absolutely beautiful and uniform Ancient males. Honestly they were gorgeous guys and I am going to have to start chucking some pollen to make some F2 on some of these plants.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I would like to try dwc, but I simply can't run that much more on the line, in addition to the worry about potential water issues, I'm renting so I try to be considerate and safe.


From your descriptions of your setup, I imagine DWC wouldn't be a good idea, but not because of any water issues - 5 gal totes or buckets are self contained - but because of how crowded your space seems to be, and that you run perpetual. You probably move and rotate your plants often, and heavy [w/ water-nutes] containers attached to aquarium pumps would make that a nightmare. I plan my bloom rooms to have plants that will finish close to the same time, then move in another group w/ the same approximate finishing times. Once they're positioned, they're there for the duration in most cases.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 17, 2014)

I find my area seems to be as good as it can be. I'm pretty happy with my setup to be honest. Only things I'd change is upgrading the fan (again!), to something that runs more quiet, and I'd upgrade the floros to a high output (but really it would simply make it harder to keep things in veg manageable). Next setup will be planned out for a better space.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 17, 2014)

genuity said:


> TE remix v2
> View attachment 3181461
> these things are smelling like tomato plants,looks like auto flowering to me.
> im try to let these make it to the end,but i do not see them making it.


Those look over watered. Something isn't right. I've seen plenty of TE grows on other sites and they don't look like that. Odd.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 17, 2014)

Here is an example of Mountain Temple. This one is in veg but all three are sharing this similar tight node, squat structure.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I find my area seems to be as good as it can be. I'm pretty happy with my setup to be honest.


Ka-ching. There are all sorts of styles - more than enough to suit everyone's space and preferred habits. 

Anyone achieving purchase-free meds, buzzes, highs, and stones by their own hands should be congratulated rather than criticized, and helped when help is _asked for._


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 17, 2014)

Gotta agree. Nothing better than growing your own. I've learned a lot from this board, I joined because this place was such an active and generally respectful board. I've been fortunate enough to meet some of ya in person, just met another member last week, or actually found out they were a member once the topic of herb came up. Plus I've had you guys identify problems I had misidentified or hadn't figured out yet.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 17, 2014)

genuity said:


> TE remix v2
> View attachment 3181461
> these things are smelling like tomato plants,looks like auto flowering to me.
> im try to let these make it to the end,but i do not see them making it.


Holy balls Gen, that is some evil-looking eagle-clawing happening there. Still a probiotic living soil?

I had a LVBK lady behave the same way. Looked like she was re-vegged from flower and then flowered again. Eagle claws all over the show, her sisters from the same pack in the same soil were fine.

No matter the cause, I ran her 3 times and it always ended up the same. So 3 times, I wasted the space trying to figure out WTF I did wrong.

You have a full schedule. If I were you I would get these out the way right now, something is not right, whether plant or whatever, with the quality coming out your rooms this will never be worth it unless you need oil material.

Are those off a prepared mom, testing one mum at a time again?... Or are they all from seed?

Just my 2 cents, but I think they will piss you off trying to finish 'em.


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2014)

yea still probiotic living soil,it's crazy cause they are growing just fine,but that claw is not right,and on both plants.
all was good in veg,but they did show very early trich,but all growth was still normal...

yes..not auto flower,but like you say MH "Looked like she was re-vegged from flower and then flowered again" <<<that is it.
my veg room is a 24 hr veg room.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 17, 2014)

genuity said:


> TE remix v2
> View attachment 3181461
> these things are smelling like tomato plants,looks like auto flowering to me.
> im try to let these make it to the end,but i do not see them making it.


I wouldnt waste anymore time on those buddy! Had same shit happen with other strains and it never fixed itself or ever was worth a shit! Save yourself the time and money and cull that one


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 17, 2014)

Bodhi release goji clones...

A friend sent me samples of pinesoul and thunderEgg... Holy dankness. Both have wild bag appeal (like my keeper) but these have that super dank OG stank everyone knows and loves, especially that pinesoul (found in the f2's). Good lord her flavor is hardcore pinesol to the max. I love it.

Glad Bodhi got these cuts out to the community. A very generous friend passed me B's cut of Good Medicine and pinesoul.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 17, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> Bodhi release goji clones...
> 
> A friend sent me samples of pinesoul and thunderEgg... Holy dankness. Both have wild bag appeal (like my keeper) but these have that super dank OG stank everyone knows and loves, especially that pinesoul (found in the f2's). Good lord her flavor is hardcore pinesol to the max. I love it.
> 
> Glad Bodhi got these cuts out to the community. A very generous friend passed me B's cut of Good Medicine and pinesoul.


It is all about the cuts... I would love to have toked on a clone from B, wow, that must be really fantastic. Would be awesome to know how my keepers I have found so far compare.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 17, 2014)

I always enjoy seeing other people's Goji. She was my introduction to Bodhi. Only had awesome harvests since. I've preferred some plants over others obviously, but overall everything I've ran has been above great into the territory of just awesomeness. Even my least favorite, superstitious, we're great plants to run and were pleasant.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 17, 2014)

only freebies i was pissed about not getting was the goji! i love how he went thru the f2s and put out the best ones. saved me the work. shits awesome!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 18, 2014)

Goji @ 8 weeks


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 19, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3182913 View attachment 3182912 View attachment 3182911 View attachment 3182914 Goji @ 8 weeks


YUM.

Was it you that mentioned little leaves on the palm of the fan?... Check this out, last post when I saw it. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/whos-got-the-fostiest-buds-lets-see-how-frosty-a-bud-can-really-get.330370/page-348#post-10617953


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 20, 2014)

So I've got for sure one female mountain temple and one female Snow Queen. Anyone else flower these out? I'm stoked for mountain temple as the uniformity, node spacing and branching seems very promising


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 20, 2014)

I have that bean buying itch... It is VERY bad this time. The vault is looking empty-ish if I squint my eyes just right.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol my vault is full, but I still want more! Figure I'm running 13 strains right now in a 12 ft by 3.5 ft closet, yetc I still wanna get more pop more. Next up to pop in a week is Ancient, Pagoda, and more SSDD to find a male to do F2. Really want Blue Tara as is love to see side by side with SSDD. Eta actually 14 strains, probably close to 36 plants in total in different types of stages.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 20, 2014)

Finally found a dislike in my bodhi adventures lol!
My lucky charms pheno has the weakest branches
I have ever seen.....i had to use a stake per every 
Branch. Other then that its a easy go lucky strain.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 20, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Finally found a dislike in my bodhi adventures lol!
> My lucky charms pheno has the weakest branches
> I have ever seen.....i had to use a stake per every
> Branch. Other then that its a easy go lucky strain.


 got any pictures? I'll have to take some of my two white lotus when the lights come on later. Some plants I need to support, others are fine. Not really a requirement in my garden


----------



## Scroga (Jun 20, 2014)

Gday gang, has anyone run Jabbas stash, Head trip, Solos stash and The fuzz?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 20, 2014)

superstious


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 20, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> superstiousView attachment 3184673 View attachment 3184677 View attachment 3184679 View attachment 3184682



Very nice worm!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Very nice worm!


 thanks stow i really like this strain i got te remix going now some inside some outside cant wait going to make some awesome crosses


----------



## Scroga (Jun 20, 2014)

its truly a thing of beauty!


bigworm6969 said:


> thanks stow i really like this strain i got te remix going now some inside some outside cant wait going to make some awesome crosses[/QUOTE


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 20, 2014)

Scroga said:


> its truly a thing of beauty!


 oh yeah


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 21, 2014)

No


TonightYou said:


> got any pictures? I'll have to take some of my two white lotus when the lights come on later. Some plants I need to support, others are fine. Not really a requirement in my garden


No pics atm but support is a understatement! This is the softest stem plant i have ever seen.... Not one branch can hold itself up in veg let alone flower.





Very nice worm!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 21, 2014)

Just started germing some of the beans I ordered...Since I got 2 five packs of the Synergy for ordering a couple Bodhi strains, I started...

5 x Synergy (Pinequeen x Appy)
4 x Breakout(Hazeman seeds, Rocky Mountain High cross)
3 x Mothers Milk(Nepali OG x Appy)
3 x Solo's Stash(Hollywood Pure Kush x Snow Lotus)

15 down, 48 to go...I was gonna start 2 more, but couldn't decide between any of the freebies that I feel are garbage. Almost tried out the CC Girl Scout Cookies, but think I'll try that out next run if I don't find a couple worth keeping around this time.


----------



## calicat (Jun 21, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Gday gang, has anyone run Jabbas stash, Head trip, Solos stash and The fuzz?


Jabba's Stash was my first Bodhi strain. Snow Lotus frame with Afgooeyish flowers. Tasted like bland strawberries with the famous original bubba kush earthy coffee flavor wrapped with a slight og chem blanket. Medial cranial head trauma. Just popped S'1 's I made last year to see if I made it shift to the mother side more.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 21, 2014)

^ I approve this message!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jun 21, 2014)

I miss Blood Orange  Does anyone think Satsuma is just as good or better? Also seen GGG has some new orange cross


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 21, 2014)

Orange Juice sold out in minutes Red...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 21, 2014)

Orange Juice sold out in minutes Red... I wanted it too. Running Salvation so can't complain.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jun 21, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Orange Juice sold out in minutes Red... I wanted it too. Running Salvation so can't complain.


OJ's available at mug your order shop. Haven't ordered there in over a year tho.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 21, 2014)

I never grew Blood Orange, but have 4 Satsuma that just entered flowering.
I'll know more about them in a few months, but each one already looks different.


----------



## kgp (Jun 21, 2014)

Bodhi golden triangle

Green crack pheno


----------



## kindnug (Jun 21, 2014)

Mine has smaller buds + more trichome on leaves.
It only has influences of Green Crack in the flavor. (mango/fruit/skunk/pinesol) 
Lower yields than Green Crack clone, but better taste + potency.

Have you tasted yours yet?


----------



## Scroga (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for info on solos... so GT is... triangle x green crack!?

Sent from my LG-E435k using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## bluesdad (Jun 21, 2014)

I got 2 snowqueen freebies a few months ago i popped this one.she was super sensitive and grew without any branches at all!But,let me tell ya, she has a smell that is like pine sol on 'roids.I hate it that it had no branches cuz i would love to have got some cuts from her.check her out


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 21, 2014)

FYI all Bodhi fans, Blockhead bx and SkyLotus just dropped at beansman


----------



## kgp (Jun 21, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Mine has smaller buds + more trichome on leaves.
> It only has influences of Green Crack in the flavor. (mango/fruit/skunk/pinesol)
> Lower yields than Green Crack clone, but better taste + potency.
> 
> Have you tasted yours yet?


Haven't tried it yet but mango fruity is all I can smell. Im not too happy with it. I have a few more beans but got 1 for 5 female ration on the first half a pack. I might try them later sometime. 




Scroga said:


> Thanks for info on solos... so GT is... triangle x green crack!?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E435k using Rollitup mobile app


GT = triangle x [appalachia (green crack x tres dawg)]


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 21, 2014)

fuck me, lucky charms and Goji Og are both back in stock 

To order or not to order ? That is the question 

I'm only going to order 1 pack but can't decide which  Goji Lucky or Elephantizer looking for a strong ass indica. any help would be awesome

I know the Goji takes 9 weeks what about the others as far as flowering time? and anyone got any pics of the T\e?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 21, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> fuck me, lucky charms and Goji Og are both back in stock
> 
> To order or not to order ? That is the question
> 
> ...


Most if not all B work will go 9+ weeks but if i had to pick i would go goji og


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah I think that's what I'm going to go for. It's got some nice pheno descriptions out there and a load of helpful info.

9 weeks fits in well with everything else.

If I wasn't going to order an a51 led next month I'd get all three lol


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Those look over watered. Something isn't right. I've seen plenty of TE grows on other sites and they don't look like that. Odd.


They are overfed. Nitrogen specifically. Stress can make plants do weird and unpredictable things, including flowering.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 21, 2014)

I grow the TK clone, and I can tell from taste+effect that mine is a nice mixture of both parents. 
Very complex dank flavor on the one I found + much stronger than Green Crack clone.

Honestly more excited to run the beans I made because the male had strong smells.
The TK bx I made has better structure + stronger skunk smell.(very uniform offspring)

The F2 are all over the place, but I have a couple that are stretchy like TK clone.
Hope to find an even better male in the F2 for another Bx attempt.

It will be the end of outdoor season before i know how they all smoke.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 21, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> fuck me, lucky charms and Goji Og are both back in stock
> 
> To order or not to order ? That is the question
> 
> ...


Goji is more a sativa leaning high. Increased mood, increased physical sensation, talkative. If you smoke enough tho.... It can become narcotic in a hurry.

Elephantizer is a known couch lock strain.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> OJ's available at mug your order shop. Haven't ordered there in over a year tho.


 Since Heartbleed my security blocks the mug shop completely.

Red, you see the Blockhead BX dropped?... Bodhi goes GRAPE KUSH. In my cart, better not sell out before pay day...


----------



## Know One (Jun 22, 2014)

I originally threw this topped Super Snow Lotus into flower and decided to regenerate her in order to create clones.
After a very short time in flower the heavy smell of OG just reeked from this lady.
There are 4 main trunks, (see different views below) 2 larger trunks are about 20" tall.





A view of the same plant from underneath.





Same lady, different view.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 22, 2014)

On my last order, I ordered 2 packs of Bodhi seeds, and got two 5 packs of his Synergy for free...And now I have the Goji OG in my cart again...


----------



## Know One (Jun 22, 2014)

Goji OG will be my next purchase.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 22, 2014)

I decided to order a couple packs of Blockhead Bx last night.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jun 22, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Since Heartbleed my security blocks the mug shop completely.
> 
> Red, you see the Blockhead BX dropped?... Bodhi goes GRAPE KUSH. In my cart, better not sell out before pay day...


Sure did me mate! I was sold at "This is the high priestess of connoisseur grape strains". 

Hope I didn't get the pack from your cart , or I'll have to send out my carrier pigeon for a stealthy bean drop.


----------



## DloMI (Jun 22, 2014)

Haven't grown Blood Orange ether but the 4 Satsumas I've got all look and smell great. I think I'm going to take them down this week @ day 70.


----------



## calicat (Jun 22, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Since Heartbleed my security blocks the mug shop completely.
> 
> Red, you see the Blockhead BX dropped?... Bodhi goes GRAPE KUSH. In my cart, better not sell out before pay day...


Or you could be buddies with Bigworm and see if he kept a mother from his sexy Superstitious. That is the most blockhead recessive expression I have seen so far in any Snow Lotus cross.


----------



## calicat (Jun 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I miss Blood Orange  Does anyone think Satsuma is just as good or better? Also seen GGG has some new orange cross


Dont feel bad missed out on Blood Orange too. Depends broski on your definition of better is. If you are looking for a better representation of Aerick 77 Cali-O elite cut then Snow Lotus is your male. Since you brought up GGG and if you cannot get it I would highly recommend SinCity's Seeds ( note not a tester for them nor am I a representative of them ) Tangerine Power. Lets just say that their uber Blue Power Male corrected the inherent flaws of TGA Subcool's Agent Orange. That would be length of high , strength of initial high, and tolerance buildup. Here are some pictures of tangerine Power broski.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 22, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> They are overfed. Nitrogen specifically. Stress can make plants do weird and unpredictable things, including flowering.


 fucked up either way, I just saw the clawing and leathery look, but that's a better idea.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jun 22, 2014)

Helpful info calicat! Now that's what I call a big boneded bitch. 

I'll def keep the Satsuma in mind. Good to know the Cali-O shines in the cross! I've yet to pop my Mothers Milk, and now have the Blockhead BX coming soon. Need more tents!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2014)

calicat said:


> Dont feel bad missed out on Blood Orange too. Depends broski on your definition of better is. If you are looking for a better representation of Aerick 77 Cali-O elite cut then Snow Lotus is your male. Since you brought up GGG and if you cannot get it I would highly recommend SinCity's Seeds ( note not a tester for them nor am I a representative of them ) Tangerine Power. Lets just say that their uber Blue Power Male corrected the inherent flaws of TGA Subcool's Agent Orange. That would be length of high , strength of initial high, and tolerance buildup. Here are some pictures of tangerine Power broski.


Just chopped a Tangerine Power 5 days ago. Vaped some not quite dry smaller buds, and got seriously wrecked. Only a hint of orange so far..hoping a good cure brings it out, but yeah, the strength of initial high is wicked.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 22, 2014)

calicat said:


> Or you could be buddies with Bigworm and see if he kept a mother from his sexy Superstitious. That is the most blockhead recessive expression I have seen so far in any Snow Lotus cross.


 Yeah I see Worm around every now and then, great fella I enjoy his company. Time for me to throw some money at B though. Really piling it on in the cart. Time to treat myself a little anyway, I've been spending all my money on house maintenance and other needs, got some spare crown now so I am going to take my pick from what B has out there right now 

You know me, I'm a pheno-hunter, that is where all the fun is for me. Some people like Playstation, I've always been a chess player myself


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 22, 2014)

calicat said:


> Dont feel bad missed out on Blood Orange too. Depends broski on your definition of better is. If you are looking for a better representation of Aerick 77 Cali-O elite cut then Snow Lotus is your male. Since you brought up GGG and if you cannot get it I would highly recommend SinCity's Seeds ( note not a tester for them nor am I a representative of them ) Tangerine Power. Lets just say that their uber Blue Power Male corrected the inherent flaws of TGA Subcool's Agent Orange. That would be length of high , strength of initial high, and tolerance buildup. Here are some pictures of tangerine Power broski.


I WANT ONE


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jun 22, 2014)

Been slacking on the 'identification cards' lately. Mixed up Goji and Pine Queens  Do

Can anyone recognize this bushy structure? Gracias in advance.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 22, 2014)

How many of you have stabilized your fav phenos?

I have made F2s and plan on back crossing one of the F2 males to the original mom for F3s.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 22, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> How many of you have stabilized your fav phenos?
> 
> I have made F2s and plan on back crossing one of the F2 males to the original mom for F3s.


Invest in an extra tent or 3 now lol... I tried a few years ago. Started with 30 F2 NYCD beans planted and I had hundreds, so got only 10 males, hit ten clones of the original NYCD mum with the respective boys. Next run I realized I needed to plant 100 beans to get a very narrow indication of what had happened, ideally 1000 beans would be the way to go, better odds... So by the time we had toked off 13 or 14 different girls and found them to be really much more dis-similar than we thought, things were becoming pretty damn messy. 
You get high a lot, you get olfactory fatigue, you can't taste the subtle differences any more... I gave away all the seeds made. It was fun but I just don't have the room to play around like that. 

Hopefully you luck out, that experience is the reason I enjoy paying for good beans. Making them is not for sissies.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 22, 2014)

Hot damn... I live in the wrong place... Scroll down to the seeds on their menu... Best Bodhi collection around. A guy on Breedbay posted this:

NEW: Bodhi Seeds - Mountain Temple 69 ea.
NEW: Bodhi White Goji 69 ea.
Bodhi Cuban Black Haze 69 ea.
NEW!! Bodhi Seeds-Love dawg
NEW!! Bodhi Seeds - Sorcerers Apprentice 69 ea.
NEW!! Bodhi Seeds - Tree of Life 69 ea.
NEW!! Bodhi Seeds - Secret silver Mountain

http://www.kindpeoples.org/menu


----------



## calicat (Jun 22, 2014)

Stabilized in my environment way too many to count FP lol. In others environments my canna comrades are slowly providing me feedback .


----------



## calicat (Jun 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Been slacking on the 'identification cards' lately. Mixed up Goji and Pine Queens  Do
> 
> Can anyone recognize this bushy structure? Gracias in advance.


Sexy snow lotus frame but that does not help you at all though huh lol. But based on the Goji's I have seen I would have to lean to Sonic's Pine Queen. Do not quote me on that never grew out any Sonic's gear yet. But there is one strain of his that has been calling to me for a long time now called Shimla or its crosses.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 22, 2014)

I feel like seed collecting is a terribly addictive hobby.


Mad Hamish said:


> Hot damn... I live in the wrong place... Scroll down to the seeds on their menu... Best Bodhi collection around. A guy on Breedbay posted this:
> 
> NEW: Bodhi Seeds - Mountain Temple 69 ea.
> NEW: Bodhi White Goji 69 ea.
> ...


Whoa...I might need to take a trip up to Santa Cruz! 6 hour drive each direction worth it for the new strains? Or, I know someone who live in Santa Cruz........


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Been slacking on the 'identification cards' lately. Mixed up Goji and Pine Queens  Do
> 
> Can anyone recognize this bushy structure? Gracias in advance.


That there is a marijuana plant Red.

You're welcome


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 22, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> That there is a marijuana plant Red.
> 
> You're welcome


thanks for that I actually laughed reading that


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> thanks for that I actually laughed reading that


I've got a pretty good eye.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jun 22, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> That there is a marijuana plant Red.
> 
> You're welcome


You always have the right answer


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 22, 2014)

Saw he dropped his NL#5. A little too pricey for my tastes though. I have a hard time seeing him doing a better job than Peakseeds did and theirs is too much cheaper for me to consider. Still, tempting.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 22, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah I see Worm around every now and then, great fella I enjoy his company. Time for me to throw some money at B though. Really piling it on in the cart. Time to treat myself a little anyway, I've been spending all my money on house maintenance and other needs, got some spare crown now so I am going to take my pick from what B has out there right now
> 
> You know me, I'm a pheno-hunter, that is where all the fun is for me. Some people like Playstation, I've always been a chess player myself


 sorry broski i ran all mine out got one left i relized to late of what i had, got some te going and plan on makeing some seeds with my pv matter of fact i plan on hitting everything from now on to make seeds, u guys can call me bigworm cannaseeds im going to left the love spread, im cleaning my room as we speak going to collect pollen again my wife threw all my pollen out i was wanting to kill her


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 22, 2014)

looking at pie goji og made me buy a pack cant wait also got some ultra sour


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 23, 2014)

So a friend of mine stopped by and goes "Dude, I loved what you gave me last time. It was simply a great smoke that left me stupefied and down for the count." That would be Sunshine Daydream.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> So a friend of mine stopped by and goes "Dude, I loved what you gave me last time. It was simply a great smoke that left me stupefied and down for the count." That would be Sunshine Daydream.


My personal favorite is when mates lose their car keys in their own trouser pockets, or simply refuse to drive. Everybody here is used to Dutch gear, so when at my house it is all Cali genetics and I think the clearly different effects take people by surprise. Dutch herb has become very same-ey IMO. If somebody from Cali says 'UPPER' they mean heart racing and pounding almost feeling like speed or something. When the Dutch say it, they mean 'not very potent'.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 23, 2014)

So here is what's going on in my tent. next to harvest is superstitious, look like this weekend she will finish up. she is so heavy she needs support this go round. Now the new stuff i haven't tried, I am very excited about. Now I've got two white lotus and I think even in veg. White Lotus 1 is looking more longer flowing, having foxtails, which I attribute (hopefully correct) to the snow lotus. The second White Lotus is having good more pinecone nugs, and probably will finish sooner than the other white lotus. They went in to flower at different times so we shall see when they are both harvested. Now the lemon zinger is what I'm getting excited about. She is extremely frosty, reminding me of how frosty Goji is. Fan leaves are covered on the botttom, stems and tops. She is already smelling of lemons! plus I'm digging her multi branched structure


----------



## kindnug (Jun 23, 2014)

Bodhi found the female used in Lemon Zinger, so it should be a special creation.

Hit up my jar of Golden Triangle that had been curing for ~10 days for a test.
It's a great mixture of Green Crack + TK, and an improvement on the parents.

Combination of flavor from both parents(complex + tasty), but stronger potency + lower yielding than Green Crack.
Slightly higher yields than TK, and less floppy stems(even in clone form)

Haven't done a lab test yet, but I already know its over 20% THC.
I'll smoke on other strains for the next month while it cures more.

The tester bud tasted like pinesol/hash with mango/fruit undertones.
I have a feeling it will be slightly different a month from now.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 23, 2014)

Since some of you have handled these parental genetics, what traits would you ascribe to Green Crack? I've had the real deal but it was years ago. Smells, tastes, flower structure?


----------



## calicat (Jun 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Since some of you have handled these parental genetics, what traits would you ascribe to Green Crack? I've had the real deal but it was years ago. Smells, tastes, flower structure?


Really depends on lineage because there are two really popular types. One that leans to the skunk #1 and one said to lean to afghani of some sort. Common traits of both heavy feeder, somewhat flowers are consistently tighter resulting in denser buds, hairs are predominately orange, predominant fruit smell is mangoes being fermented, flowers are typically light very eye appealing green in color, crystal formation mostly coated with a little matte to the apical tips, taste can range from tarty to sweet or a homogenous blend of both, overall yield above average, inhale and exhale typically a smooth ride. If I can think of anything else I'll mention it.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 23, 2014)

Ah gracious, I can identify Chem traits pretty well, and I knew GC had a fruit smell is just looking at photos online always show something different (to be expected, every grower is different), and really try to find people I tend to think of as legit for these questions. ETA the lemon zinger needs a photo shoot tonight along with the White Lotus as I'd appreciate any identifying traits on the Whites


----------



## kindnug (Jun 23, 2014)

I couldn't describe it any better than CaliCat...

Anyone getting any chem traits from their appy crosses?
My Golden Triangle doesn't smell or taste like it has any chem in it, but that could just be this phenotype.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 23, 2014)

Calicat is on point, between this board and others he's always helpful so thanks!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> My personal favorite is when mates lose their car keys in their own trouser pockets, or simply refuse to drive. Everybody here is used to Dutch gear, so when at my house it is all Cali genetics and I think the clearly different effects take people by surprise. Dutch herb has become very same-ey IMO. If somebody from Cali says 'UPPER' they mean heart racing and pounding almost feeling like speed or something. When the Dutch say it, they mean 'not very potent'.


I'm not sure how to reply to this without being rude. But this post is fucking ridiculous. I have plenty of dutch gear that would put you down and out or make your heart race. Take your pick. You guys from California are a bit much sometimes. I can point to some Cali gear that would be about as likely to give you mega headaches as it would to give you great plants and claim all Cali gear is like this but that would be really stupid.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 23, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I'm not sure how to reply to this without being rude. But this post is fucking ridiculous. I have plenty of dutch gear that would put you down and out or make your heart race. Take your pick. You guys from California are a bit much sometimes. I can point to some Cali gear that would be about as likely to give you mega headaches as it would to give you great plants and claim all Cali gear is like this but that would be really stupid.


But _you_ would be _aware_ of the stupidity.

Maybe because you hadn't toked any of that amazing key-losing non-Dutch pot that debilitated those other guys....but I doubt it.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 23, 2014)

C99 was bred by some dutch guys/guys on the dutch scene. I know you're smoking it. lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 23, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You guys from California are a bit much sometimes.


He's from South Africa


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 23, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> C99 was bred by some dutch guys/guys on the dutch scene. I know you're smoking it. lol


And loving it.

If you thought I was taking an opposing view from yours, I assure you I was not. 

Who bred this WoS Mazar Kush? I don't care if it was South Africans, it's kicking my butt.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 23, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> He's from South Africa


Either way, he's quite wrong.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 23, 2014)

See what people seem to forget is a lot of the strains we all love realy have been worked from the same lineage going way back. I think the pride issue comes into play a bit, which should be left at the door seeing as people brought and breed foreign strains in [insert supposively best place]. Cali got a head start with first the back to the land movement and first medical state. At the end of the day, anyone can get awesome genetics with lineages mostly tracing back to the work early foreign companies made. I think the issue now is many of the Dutch banks have simply lost quality (not all, but I am turned off by some), and the rise of domestic breeders and clone only become more readily available. Just my 2 cents. ETA this is before my time as I'm a youngin' compared to some of you old heads, which one day I hope to be.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 23, 2014)

If we wanna get back to it, we should thank all the generations of breeding done in places like Thailand and Afghanistan. I hate this regional pride junk.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 23, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> If we wanna get back to it, we should thank all the generations of breeding done in places like Thailand and Afghanistan. I hate this regional pride junk.


 I completely agree. No one has a monopoly on awesome ganja. Just think of what's still hiding under ground across the country, shit around the world by secretive growers and the like. ETA a good grower with good genetics can be anywhere


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 23, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I hate this regional pride junk.


Agreed. I'm more likely to give a company a try if I perceive them to be good cats (read Bodhi and Sannie) as opposed to where they hang their hat. I wouldn't buy a Cali Connection bean even if swerve were my next door neighbor.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 23, 2014)

That reminds me I really need to try Sannies/Dynasty


----------



## ActionHanks (Jun 23, 2014)

Just packed a bowl of some strange love, my first taste of any "cookies" hybrid (if anyone I'd trust Bodhi's claim to working with the forum cut).

Gotta say, this shit packs a punch. I was honestly expecting hype, but I will definitely be growing out the rest of these regular beans and I'm a fem bean kind of guy. 

Out of 5 planted, I got 3 females; 2 DENNNNSE very short, very stocky phenos, and 1 lanky (reminds me of Kosher Kush) pheno with tons of budsites. The dense phenos are obviously Instant Karma leaning (i think), but I prefer the duration on the lanky pheno. Bodhi should rename Instant Karma, Instant K.O.
Oh and sorry, no grow pics for security reasons, perhaps I'll take some dried bud shots though


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 23, 2014)

Glad to hear ya had a good experience. I started out thinking "only fems" due to space/plant restrictions. I'm so glad that was a short phase. Don't get me wrong, fems have their place and I'm sure I'll grow out more in the future. Yet I'm drawn to good genetics and don't mind males now. If I stuck with fems I'd miss awesome gear. By the way, did you experience and intersex traits on that cookies cross?


----------



## ActionHanks (Jun 23, 2014)

Too true, I've began to run perpetually in the past 8-10 months, which allows me some margin of error with regards to getting males. I have noticed "true" females tend to yield slightly higher, but other than that I'm still pretty set on preferring fems. 

I didnt notice ANY intersexing on Bodhi's Strange Love, which I was very thankful for cause I have heard a lot of grief about that with the cookie crosses. 

Up next is Mothers Milk, SSDD, and LemonThai. I've been trying to get rid of the LemonThai though haha, a buddy of mine has some Padagona and Prayer tower, both of which I'd take over LT


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 23, 2014)

My guess is the cookies has it recessively and most of the crosses being done are with OGs and such which are known to also have the recessive trait. It'd probably be fine crossed to a plant that doesn't have this problem and I imagine Bodhi probably used something a little different (IDK anything about that cross) than most.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 23, 2014)

If ya like something strong, grow that SSDD. It's my favorite plant in my garden


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 23, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> Too true, I've began to run perpetually in the past 8-10 months, which allows me some margin of error with regards to getting males. I have noticed "true" females tend to yield slightly higher, but other than that I'm still pretty set on preferring fems.
> 
> I didnt notice ANY intersexing on Bodhi's Strange Love, which I was very thankful for cause I have heard a lot of grief about that with the cookie crosses.
> 
> Up next is Mothers Milk, SSDD, and LemonThai. I've been trying to get rid of the LemonThai though haha, a buddy of mine has some Padagona and Prayer tower, both of which I'd take over LT


I just popped some Mothers Milk in rockwool like 2 days ago...They're starting to sprout. Now that Sunshine Daydream is back in stock, I wanna pick that up too, but I still think Goji is at the front of the line.

Anyone read anything on Synergy?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> If ya like something strong, grow that SSDD. It's my favorite plant in my garden


Yeah? Damn...I can't afford all these beans...lol...


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 23, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah? Damn...I can't afford all these beans...lol...


not only that, I don't have the space! I love my Goji she's a good plant, and I think Mothers Milk will be awesome as I really like tye Appalachian male (retired now) and it has the same mother as Goji


----------



## kindnug (Jun 23, 2014)

Respect to Afghan/Thailand/Columbia/Mexico for their great genes, but America/California wasn't the only region with access to their genetics for breeding purposes.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 23, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I'm not sure how to reply to this without being rude. But this post is fucking ridiculous. I have plenty of dutch gear that would put you down and out or make your heart race. Take your pick. You guys from California are a bit much sometimes. I can point to some Cali gear that would be about as likely to give you mega headaches as it would to give you great plants and claim all Cali gear is like this but that would be really stupid.


 Grew out Dutch for 15 years mate. Then I discovered that it all goes back to Cali, started looking for the SOURCE. Look, I had MANY great years with Dutch herb. But guys like B are next-level.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 23, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Either way, he's quite wrong.


LOL, said every Dutch guy, EVER. No offence, but you guys really look at the world down loooong noses. I love my Dutch mates to bits but you can't tell them anything.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> LOL, said every Dutch guy, EVER. No offence, but you guys really look at the world down loooong noses. I love my Dutch mates to bits but you can't tell them anything.


Hamish did you ever do the Blue tara? if so got any pics?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> LOL, said every Dutch guy, EVER. No offence, but you guys really look at the world down loooong noses. I love my Dutch mates to bits but you can't tell them anything.


I'm not dutch. And you're still wrong.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 23, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I'm not dutch. And you're still wrong.


Random, but if you got your avatar from a pic on here that someone posted a couple years ago...That was me.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 23, 2014)

I forget who I got it from, but it was someone on this forum. It's a great picture. I even drew similar on one of my outlets in the grow area. lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 23, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I forget who I got it from, but it was someone on this forum. It's a great picture. I even drew similar on one of my outlets in the grow area. lol.


It was me, I have never seen anyone else post that, besides myself, until it showed up as your Avatar...haha...I was hoping someone would put it to good use. You can pay me by sending me a random bean...lol...JK, you know, forum rules, mods, big brother and whatnot...lol


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 23, 2014)

Is there any info on those new strains yet? Ill be going by the dispensary that carries all the bodhi gear in a day or two and would love to pick something up. Some are easy to guess but theres a ton Ive never heard of..dragonfruit, sorcerers apprentice,elfinstone, goldstar f4, kindness, strange brew...etc.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 23, 2014)

BustinScales510 said:


> Is there any info on those new strains yet? Ill be going by the dispensary that carries all the bodhi gear in a day or two and would love to pick something up. Some are easy to guess but theres a ton Ive never heard of..dragonfruit, sorcerers apprentice,elfinstone, goldstar f4, kindness, strange brew...etc.


Yeah, I saw those all listed in a dispensary in Santa Cruz...Does Bodhi run outta Central Cali...lol...since I haven't heard of them being dropped in any banks yet...


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 23, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I saw those all listed in a dispensary in Santa Cruz...Does Bodhi run outta Central Cali...lol...since I haven't heard of them being dropped in any banks yet...


 Yeah Im guessing around santa cruz somewhere, because there is another dispensary around there that carries bodhi seeds and also bud from a lot of the strains too. As far as I know those are the only dispensaries anywhere though that have the gear so I figured it's hookups for the local spots.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 24, 2014)

Ill probably just go in and compulsively rage buy a shitload of the new ones. I kind of feel obligated to since Im fortunate to live close enough to have access to them


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 24, 2014)

BustinScales510 said:


> Ill probably just go in and compulsively rage buy a shitload of the new ones. I kind of feel obligated to since Im fortunate to live close enough to have access to them


Hell, when I heard they had so many new strains a few days ago, I ALMOST drove up there last night/today to buy them...I was gonna take my dayd off driving 6 hours each direction to spend money...lol


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 24, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Hell, when I heard they had so many new strains a few days ago, I ALMOST drove up there last night/today to buy them...I was gonna take my dayd off driving 6 hours each direction to spend money...lol


 Haha, I know the feeling. Ive driven down to LA for strains before.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 24, 2014)

Was just surfin for Bodhi info on some strains, when I csame across these images of Pinequeen x Appy...Which I believe is Synergy...I just popped 5 of these beans...I'm drooling already...



These pics are courtesy of someone over at ICmag named Buero...Apparently they're both Pinequeen x Appy, and 7 weeks in...If this is Synergy, I'm stoked to pick up another free pack while the promo is going on at the 'tude.











Anyway, these are the prospects for tomorrows purchase...

TE
Goji
SSDD
Satsuma


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 24, 2014)

the second pic is the one they use on the tude no?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 24, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> the second pic is the one they use on the tude no?


Yup, sure is...Explains why it wasn't named at that point...Still in testing.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 24, 2014)

I Think i've decided on TE and Blue Tara.  I like the looks of the parentage of the blue Tara. Doesn't seem to be many grows of it though.

The BT seems to be one of the few Bodhi strains that's listed as 8-9 weeks.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 24, 2014)

I think the next bodhi strain im gunna run is sky lotus


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 24, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I Think i've decided on TE and Blue Tara.  I like the looks of the parentage of the blue Tara. Doesn't seem to be many grows of it though.
> 
> The BT seems to be one of the few Bodhi strains that's listed as 8-9 weeks.


nice choice! I still doubt that flowering time.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 24, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> nice choice! I still doubt that flowering time.


I'll chop a BO @ 58 days tomorrow. The other two [ a week behind] look to be on course for 9, and one for 10+. The 58 day BO _is _the one that smells of orange. Hi, mom.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 24, 2014)

Not saying one can't find a quicker flowering, and obviously I've not ran every strain or tons of beans of each. My quickest flowering was Superstitious with a couple from clones being 9 - 9.5 weeks with the rest being solid 10 weeks. I know sometimes it's also grower dependent, but I usually only harvest when it's 30 clear 70 cloudy as I avoid amber


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 24, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I Think i've decided on TE and Blue Tara.  I like the looks of the parentage of the blue Tara. Doesn't seem to be many grows of it though.
> 
> The BT seems to be one of the few Bodhi strains that's listed as 8-9 weeks.


HA! Deciding is useless this end. I now have 8 Bodhi packs in the cart. Where I started with just SSDD as being 'A MUST HAVE' each and every one now seems equally important. Total overload. Once again, the dart-board method will decide. Hasn't failed me yet...

And OGEvilgenius, it is not about right nor wrong, but about an average of experience. Glad to know you are happy with your choices, so am I. If I had experienced what you had, my opinion might be the same. But right and wrong in matters of taste and also a simple matter of familiarity, that is just BS.


----------



## calicat (Jun 24, 2014)

The Chem D pheno of RKU finished for me under 8 weeks. And I believe Hell got a pheno from ATF that finished fast.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 24, 2014)

Seems like an exception over the norm. I wish my SSDD didn't take 10.5 weeks from flower. Blueberry Hill is ready at 10 and Goji is best at 11 weeks.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 24, 2014)

I fucked up counting on my white lotus and lemon zinger although I may be able to figure out the flower time


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> I think the next bodhi strain im gunna run is sky lotus


good thing i seen this,got me some on the way..

do you know if he will be letting them cowbell out,~gu's pics got me wanting that one bad.


----------



## calicat (Jun 24, 2014)

Know hat ya mean broski When I did Goji it was 11.5 weeks and the Blackberry widow phenotype of RKU was 12.5 weeks from clone .


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't mind longer flowering times as long as it's worth it, I'd like some faster flowering strains in my garden but ya can't rush nature


----------



## calicat (Jun 24, 2014)

He is not liking how the f3 deadly g is being a bully. Going back to either the f1 or f2 male. Could not tell you when though.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 24, 2014)

genuity said:


> good thing i seen this,got me some on the way..
> 
> do you know if he will be letting them cowbell out,~gu's pics got me wanting that one bad.


LOL... The next Goji, everybody is going to run it. I had it in my cart till I realized how popular it is going to be. Then I will be handing my mates a joint of what they grow and showing you all pics of what you grow and then it just becomes a little less colorful. I think Silver Mountain is up next for me, SHOE's talk of his 'Muff Cabbage' pheno has me laughing my ass off so definite good start to a run. I love it when they start with a laugh


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 24, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I don't mind longer flowering times as long as it's worth it,


Exactly. In my limited experience w/ 10+ strains, only Goji gave me a pheno that is so good to justify the extra time. The current run of BO and SSDD may change that opinion, but the one I love atm is the 8 week BO.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 24, 2014)

Hooray. It's a girl. Bean #11 of ATF finally came up female. Glad the shutout was avoided. At least a couple of the five SSDD are too so I wil have something to compare my existing lone female to. Speaking of which, that one lone female is passing the six week mark. She's frosty as hell. It has been a while since I have grown something that grows in "rods" or spikes with little side branching. I have to say that it is pretty nice to handle her with one lone stake and a few strands of gardeners wire. It makes me feel like I am not being obsessive compulsive wih the seven stakes and 50' of wire that I use on each goji. She (SSDD) does not look like she will be a huge yielder but the quality seems excellent. I am really looking forward to it. I can't put my finger on it but she seems to have some intangible quality that suggests some killer smoke.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 24, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> . She's frosty as hell. It has been a while since I have grown something that grows in "rods" or spikes with little side branching. .


Since getting into tents now I am loving my bean-pole plants a lot more than the bushy types. A few quick toppings and they grow a few neat, big colas. Once I figured them out they won me over, I really like them now, they are allowing me more variety in my garden with less effort.


----------



## GODWORK (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a question....Golden Triangle...has anyone found a Triangle Kush pheno leaner????


----------



## kindnug (Jun 24, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Since getting into tents now I am loving my bean-pole plants a lot more than the bushy types. A few quick toppings and they grow a few neat, big colas. Once I figured them out they won me over, I really like them now, they are allowing me more variety in my garden with less effort.


I'm curious about my bean-pole Satsuma, she's the only one of 4 females(the others are bushy).
The limbs are short + close to the main stalk. I also notice the fan leaves are HUGE compared to the bushy types.

You can fit more plants when they aren't really wide!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 24, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Since getting into tents now I am loving my bean-pole plants a lot more than the bushy types. A few quick toppings and they grow a few neat, big colas. Once I figured them out they won me over, I really like them now, they are allowing me more variety in my garden with less effort.


Yeah, it is easy to see the advantages.

So I heard you guys engaging in some strain talk the other day. I was wondering about those Santa Cruz dispensaries selling B's beans and flowers. Happily, I will be in that neighborhood at the end of next month (after a couple thousand mile drive). I have neither a Cali DL or a medical card. Is that going to be a problem? My understanding is that I can get hooked up with a medical recc in a very short period of time when I get there and that will allow me to do my business with minimal fuss. Am I correct?


----------



## kindnug (Jun 24, 2014)

Mine is a mix of TK+Green Crack flavors, more potent than GC + lower yields.
First plant I've ever had that has Trich on the main stems.

I grow the TK clone + the 1 female i found in 5 seeds is of similar quality as TK, with >slightly< higher yields/more supportive plant structure/less lanky(bushier).


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 24, 2014)

I know someone was talking bean pole and the ease in a tent. That's the reason I stopped topping. It is quite nice when ya don't have to run a bunch of stakes to support a plant (looking at you Goji, but she isn't that bad). eventually my tent just looks ridiculous with a bunch of plants all shoved in there. I do minimum removal of some of the lower branches for improved airflow but that's about it. Only two of his strains (that I've ran consistently that are proper multi branching is Blueberry Hill and Goji). Lemon zinger is a multi branching plant but with all arms being pretty equal in height which is kinda neat. I need to take picturea, was planning on it yesterday until I accidentally went to bed instead of just taking a nap


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 24, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Mine is a mix of TK+Green Crack flavors, more potent than GC + lower yields.
> First plant I've ever had that has Trich on the main stems.
> 
> I grow the TK clone + the 1 female i found in 5 seeds is of similar quality as TK, with >slightly< higher yields/more supportive plant structure/less lanky(bushier).


here is a question for you Kind, ignoring the "clone only" rarity or exclusivity, is the plant you found "better" than the TK?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 24, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, it is easy to see the advantages.
> 
> So I heard you guys engaging in some strain talk the other day. I was wondering about those Santa Cruz dispensaries selling B's beans and flowers. Happily, I will be in that neighborhood at the end of next month (after a couple thousand mile drive). I have neither a Cali DL or a medical card. Is that going to be a problem? My understanding is that I can get hooked up with a medical recc in a very short period of time when I get there and that will allow me to do my business with minimal fuss. Am I correct?


You're gonna need a Cali ID to get a doctor to give you a rec. That means a DMV trip if you're serious about getting one, and that is, well, just miserable. You'd need to lie about an address too, to get the ID, I believe. Might be easier to find someone who lives in the Santa Cruz area to hang out with while you're here...


----------



## kindnug (Jun 24, 2014)

This particular offspring is better than the TK clone.
It hasn't even had a full cure yet.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 24, 2014)

Ah very nice to hear Kindnug. Let us know how she cures out!


----------



## kindnug (Jun 24, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Ah very nice to hear Kindnug. Let us know how she cures out!


Will do! 

Seedsman just dropped Bodhi's Kindness
Description claims they are hard to keep mothers...
afwreck x lotus


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 24, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I know someone was talking bean pole and the ease in a tent. That's the reason I stopped topping. It is quite nice when ya don't have to run a bunch of stakes to support a plant (looking at you Goji, but she isn't that bad). eventually my tent just looks ridiculous with a bunch of plants all shoved in there. I do minimum removal of some of the lower branches for improved airflow but that's about it. Only two of his strains (that I've ran consistently that are proper multi branching is Blueberry Hill and Goji). Lemon zinger is a multi branching plant but with all arms being pretty equal in height which is kinda neat. I need to take picturea, was planning on it yesterday until I accidentally went to bed instead of just taking a nap


It also really depends on the bush. The Dream Beaver got topped once on the first run and ended up being no work at all, no training needed and the branches were strong enough to hold everything up too. I was REALLY stoked with it. Even though that wasn't a tent grow they are going to work very nicely in there I think. 

Must say I didn't expect the move to tents to involve a whole new way of looking at plant structure. And bigger tents, thinking I need to be able to walk in the thing. Get it WAAAAAY over-sized so there is some wiggle room. My mistake was getting JUST the right size, I wish I had gone for bigger.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 24, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Will do!
> 
> Seedsman just dropped Bodhi's Kindness
> Description claims they are hard to keep mothers...
> afwreck x lotus


to be honest, I'm not interested in anything too trainwreck, I know superstitious has it in her pedigree, but what I'm really excited for and want to see/get are some more of the collection crosses he's been slowly collecting and testing.


----------



## DloMI (Jun 24, 2014)

My lucky Charms and one pheno of Blue Lotus both finish in 9 weeks.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 24, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> It also really depends on the bush. The Dream Beaver got topped once on the first run and ended up being no work at all, no training needed and the branches were strong enough to hold everything up too. I was REALLY stoked with it. Even though that wasn't a tent grow they are going to work very nicely in there I think.
> 
> Must say I didn't expect the move to tents to involve a whole new way of looking at plant structure. And bigger tents, thinking I need to be able to walk in the thing. Get it WAAAAAY over-sized so there is some wiggle room. My mistake was getting JUST the right size, I wish I had gone for bigger.


 well I started topping everything in the beginning but slowly realized that one, I wanted an idea as to the true growth of the plant structure and two I found topping actually could be more trouble than its worth sometimes. Not to say I won't top again, but I much prefer to run non topped plants these days as its less of a pain. Now to tents, I obviously can't walk in mine, 4 ft by about 3 ft and some change. I can however pull them out and I inspect them outside the tent and rearrange the girls. I'll have to take a photo before the lights pop on to show how I kinda have to juggle where plants go. For instances, my latest Goji run is in a 3 gallon fabric pot. I flowered her at about a foot tall, now she is reaching damn near 4 ft, and I think she's finally done stretching. However she will pack on foxtail buds which only increase her height. This poses a problem as I don't want her to get light bleached nor burnt. I have to say she handles high temperatures like it's no one's business, so that's a plus despite her massive stretch


----------



## kindnug (Jun 24, 2014)

I want Sorcerer's Apprentice + Goldstar, they may already be sold out though.


----------



## GODWORK (Jun 24, 2014)

The fucked up Math in the whole thing is that 

with TK x APpy(GC x TD) 

It would take 9 packs of Golden Triangle to Hit a spot on 100% TK match

Thats a $10,000 pheno hunt....& we arent even talking about the male to female ratio


----------



## kindnug (Jun 24, 2014)

F2
You get many more seeds than you could ever grow + finding one like TK is much more likely...ALOT of searching required ofcourse!

1 pack is all you need


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 24, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> You're gonna need a Cali ID to get a doctor to give you a rec. That means a DMV trip if you're serious about getting one, and that is, well, just miserable. You'd need to lie about an address too, to get the ID, I believe. Might be easier to find someone who lives in the Santa Cruz area to hang out with while you're here...


 and that's if you're cool with the 75 bucks a SEED.
I live about 30 mins from santa cruz mountain naturals, and I just can't spend that much on seeds.
So for a pack of five its over 300 bucks...
ouch.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 24, 2014)

I think I really want to get TE, ever since it's release I've missed it when I had the cash to spend it sold out quick. Ugh don't need more beans....I just want them


GODWORK said:


> The fucked up Math in the whole thing is that
> 
> with TK x APpy(GC x TD)
> 
> ...


Please show your math, and knowledge of genetic arrangement. That seems like a number pulled out of thin air (no offense). ETA I don't belive one would ever find an exact match, doesn't mean one could find the desirable traits of TK or something better


----------



## GODWORK (Jun 24, 2014)

Your right, I didnt even think of the F generations....

he may have breed the appy to lean to a parental half ...
which makes the TK x Appy more of an F1...making it a bit easier to find a good TK
pheno


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 24, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I want Sorcerer's Apprentice + Goldstar, they may already be sold out though.


they may have simply put up the option ya may have time


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 24, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> and that's if you're cool with the 75 bucks a SEED.
> I live about 30 mins from santa cruz mountain naturals, and I just can't spend that much on seeds.
> So for a pack of five its over 300 bucks...
> ouch.


 I think you misunderstood the pricing. On the weedmaps menu it says "seed" for seeds and "ea." after everything on the menu..as in one unit (10 or 11 in a pack), Im pretty sure theyre not $825 for packs of seeds.


----------



## GODWORK (Jun 24, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I think I really want to get TE, ever since it's release I've missed it when I had the cash to spend it sold out quick. Ugh don't need more beans....I just want them
> Please show your math, and knowledge of genetic arrangement. That seems like a number pulled out of thin air (no offense). ETA I don't belive one would ever find an exact match, doesn't mean one could find the desirable traits of TK or something better


None taken bro...

TK x GC x TDwg...
100 - 0 - 0
50 - 0/50 - 0/50
25 - 25/50/100 -25/50/100
0 - 0/25/50/100 - 0/25/50/100

Thats about 33-36 seeds when you map it all out....12 seeds per pack


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 24, 2014)

I like your break down, issue being is that you are ignoring which aspects of the plant are dominate, recessive and multi allele traits. This can shrink that number or vastly increase it depending on the trait.


----------



## GODWORK (Jun 24, 2014)

Your right, 

I will never be able to identify the genetic pattern in the skunk used for bodhi's green crack...vs all the other green cracks.
Same with Tres Dawg ...
Triangle Kush is the only constant in a 3 geno hybrid

The only way that I can i.d. dominate or recessive traits are with visual & physical examinations of each strain
So, I studied the TK photos...along with GC & TDwg....
I have never smoked it...so I lose there.

using what I have found in the TK examples online...i will seek those trait in my garden & MAYBE find a TK leaner


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 24, 2014)

To be honest, using that method you presented, along with a very well documented journal database with fields for variable with tastes, smells, growth patterns, and the like one could potentially narrow down what traits are correlated and which ones are dominate and recessive. I'm a stats guy (not for a living yet). It could take less. Yet again you may find the next special clone only too


----------



## GODWORK (Jun 24, 2014)

Your 100% right, 

Thats what Dj Short did...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 24, 2014)

BustinScales510 said:


> I think you misunderstood the pricing. On the weedmaps menu it says "seed" for seeds and "ea." after everything on the menu..as in one unit (10 or 11 in a pack), Im pretty sure theyre not $825 for packs of seeds.


 I could be wrong, and that'd be a lil more palatable if it were.
On their menu it says just "seed" not specifying.
I'll look into it.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 24, 2014)

BustinScales510 said:


> I think you misunderstood the pricing. On the weedmaps menu it says "seed" for seeds and "ea." after everything on the menu..as in one unit (10 or 11 in a pack), Im pretty sure theyre not $825 for packs of seeds.


 You sir, are 100% correct, I just called down there to talk to them, and the lady didn't know, but she asked and they are indeed 10 packs.
I can do that.
Gonna get me some Bodhi seeds then.
On the website it has the others listed as "pack of ten" but the Bodhi and other seeds were described as "each" which was a lil steep for my blood, and I thought TGA seeds were pricey, but alas I was wrong and you were right.
I told them to update their site, for dumbasses like me.
so roughly 80 bucks for ten seeds? I can do that, no prob.


----------



## DloMI (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a few packs that came with 12 seeds in them.


----------



## GODWORK (Jun 24, 2014)

You can see the kush traits in the fan leaf pattern but the over all structure of the plant in sativa...awesome smoke but this was just 1 plant





This is the structure i want


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 24, 2014)

Very nice Godwork, is the first Golden Triangle, second TK?


----------



## GODWORK (Jun 24, 2014)

The first is Golden Triangle....the second is kens ogk.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 24, 2014)

Well both look pretty fucking good to me. If your up to it some close ups would be appreciated (but of course not necessary).


----------



## GODWORK (Jun 24, 2014)

I have 9-10 seeds left...when I pop them I will be looking for the typical kush structure





same plant....shit phone


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 24, 2014)

Ah, I feel ya. Looks pretty kush like to me. I've never had the pleasure to grow any clone onlys, I could now, but I really don't wanna deal with knock offs or worse, pests. I've grown a decent amount of OG beans, so I got some ideas and I've certainly smoked more different named OG to remember. Will always love OGs, but I don't really seek them anymore and feel the bean S1 versions to be lacking. Would much rather have a OG cross x anything but OG, as those crosses seem to be the best to avoid shitty recessive traits.


----------



## GODWORK (Jun 24, 2014)

People dont account for the recessive traits that come with S1 seed stock...
I am not in a med state...so I wait for s1's or f1's with stable parents
I can run to Colorado but finding verified cuts is not a walk in the park


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 24, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> You sir, are 100% correct, I just called down there to talk to them, and the lady didn't know, but she asked and they are indeed 10 packs.
> I can do that.
> Gonna get me some Bodhi seeds then.
> On the website it has the others listed as "pack of ten" but the Bodhi and other seeds were described as "each" which was a lil steep for my blood, and I thought TGA seeds were pricey, but alas I was wrong and you were right.
> ...


Yeah, even cheaper than buying online since you dont have to add shipping and guarantees and all that.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 24, 2014)

so I searched, and found very little info.
anybody run either the lando's or the greedo's stash?
sorry for the threadjack...
been trying to find the gojo og, but I am having difficulty
lando is the PK suge X snow lotus (seen the snow lotus, and it's NICE)
the greedo is a socal master X snow


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 24, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> so I searched, and found very little info.
> anybody run either the lando's or the greedo's stash?
> sorry for the threadjack...
> been trying to find the gojo og, but I am having difficulty
> ...


 You saw the link for the other place in santa cruz as well right, kind peoples collective? They have a bunch of Bodhi stuff including the Goji. They have a menu on weedmaps


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 24, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> so I searched, and found very little info.
> anybody run either the lando's or the greedo's stash?
> sorry for the threadjack...
> been trying to find the gojo og, but I am having difficulty
> ...


check out breedbay, huge bodhi community which has a bunch of info on many of the threads. You will have to do some searching, but I'm sure someone's got at least a picture.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 24, 2014)

GODWORK said:


> People dont account for the recessive traits that come with S1 seed stock...
> I am not in a med state...so I wait for s1's or f1's with stable parents
> I can run to Colorado but finding verified cuts is not a walk in the park


My bet is some of the reason these clone only traits people like are also recessive, which I suppose is why it can be hard to find potential partners that dont cover the desired traits.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2014)

My Goji (from clone with five week veg) is looking pretty ripe at 9 weeks. Still gonna take at 9.5 tho because of time constraints


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jun 25, 2014)

Would any of you guys know where to find a good original cut or beans of Skywalker og or trainwreck in Washington? Non-feminized of course if beans.. Miss those from back when i was in cali.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 25, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> well I started topping everything in the beginning but slowly realized that one, I wanted an idea as to the true growth of the plant structure and two I found topping actually could be more trouble than its worth sometimes. Not to say I won't top again, but I much prefer to run non topped plants these days as its less of a pain. Now to tents, I obviously can't walk in mine, 4 ft by about 3 ft and some change. I can however pull them out and I inspect them outside the tent and rearrange the girls. I'll have to take a photo before the lights pop on to show how I kinda have to juggle where plants go. For instances, my latest Goji run is in a 3 gallon fabric pot. I flowered her at about a foot tall, now she is reaching damn near 4 ft, and I think she's finally done stretching. However she will pack on foxtail buds which only increase her height. This poses a problem as I don't want her to get light bleached nor burnt. I have to say she handles high temperatures like it's no one's business, so that's a plus despite her massive stretch


max efficiency is my number one goal indoors, which equates to grams per square pulled. I will give a type the care it needs to do that. Sometimes topping, sometimes LST, but large numbers if single colas is still king for yield.
I have to grow for a whole family nit just me. Outdoors is the only time I allow structure to really be itself. Or zero stretch like I am expecting from Zazen. Fiddling with tomato cages ala StOw. Damn, talk about taking the work out of staking and training, screen type ease.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 25, 2014)

1 hour to make my final decision  Damn this is hard.

I know I want the TE, but the Blue Tara? Love Triangle Golden Triangle? So many choices! Pura Vida sounds awesome too, damnit this is sooo hard!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> 1 hour to make my final decision  Damn this is hard.
> 
> I know I want the TE, but the Blue Tara? Love Triangle Golden Triangle? So many choices! Pura Vida sounds awesome too, damnit this is sooo hard!


Haha...just pulled the trigger on the SSDD and Goji. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 25, 2014)

Going to go with my gut on this one Tranquil Elephantizer and Blue Tara on the way.

Now that's my last order for a year or so  I got some beans to burn through. Had to get some Bodhi while he was giving away 5 packs, 20% off is hard to pass up too.


----------



## calicat (Jun 25, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> My bet is some of the reason these clone only traits people like are also recessive, which I suppose is why it can be hard to find potential partners that dont cover the desired traits.


Usually why people like clone only strains is for potential marketability. Lets say I made a cross with base X,Y,and Z. The genetic expression of X,Y,and Z comes out percentage wise as 25,45,and 30. Lets give you the same genetic base and you make a cross. By statistics alone after your cross can you recreate the exact same genetic makeup? And lets suggest your cross becomes inferior to mine because of the percentile outcome. I flood the market knowing my creation is unique and luckily stands out and people covet it. Within that clone only i created I can therefore scale the price in accordance to its actual demand. Just my take though broski.


----------



## MarWan (Jun 25, 2014)

with the 20% off promo on attitude,I got a pack each of SSDD & TE, it was hard to make a selection, I wanted to get all the menu, but I'm limitted on the resources.
will have to wait for the next promo, or any other good promos on other seedbanks.
good luck to you all.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 25, 2014)

BustinScales510 said:


> You saw the link for the other place in santa cruz as well right, kind peoples collective? They have a bunch of Bodhi stuff including the Goji. They have a menu on weedmaps


 NOO, I didn't see that!!
thank you! the goji is the one I've wanted for a while now.
Perfect, you're the man, Bustin!


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 25, 2014)

calicat said:


> Usually why people like clone only strains is for potential marketability. Lets say I made a cross with base X,Y,and Z. The genetic expression of X,Y,and Z comes out percentage wise as 25,45,and 30. Lets give you the same genetic base and you make a cross. By statistics alone after your cross can you recreate the exact same genetic makeup? And lets suggest your cross becomes inferior to mine because of the percentile outcome. I flood the market knowing my creation is unique and luckily stands out and people covet it. Within that clone only i created I can therefore scale the price in accordance to its actual demand. Just my take though broski.





calicat said:


> Usually why people like clone only strains is for potential marketability. Lets say I made a cross with base X,Y,and Z. The genetic expression of X,Y,and Z comes out percentage wise as 25,45,and 30. Lets give you the same genetic base and you make a cross. By statistics alone after your cross can you recreate the exact same genetic makeup? And lets suggest your cross becomes inferior to mine because of the percentile outcome. I flood the market knowing my creation is unique and luckily stands out and people covet it. Within that clone only i created I can therefore scale the price in accordance to its actual demand. Just my take though broski.


I told myself I'd never pay that game. Don't get be wrong, I'd love a few clone only plants if the circumstances were favorable (clean garden, actually known cut, not expensive) but sadly that isn't the case. I'm not a gambling man unless the odds are in my favor. Nothing is worse than a stupidity tax (losing, time, money, productive garden) for a cut. Seeds are a gamble too, but less of a risk in my view


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 25, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> so I searched, and found very little info.
> anybody run either the lando's or the greedo's stash?
> sorry for the threadjack...
> been trying to find the gojo og, but I am having difficulty
> ...


Look for SHOE on Breedbay, he has run all the bounty hunter packs...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 25, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Look for SHOE on Breedbay, he has run all the bounty hunter packs...


Thank you, my brother.
Between opengrow for sannies and breedbay for bodhis, I don't spend much time here anymore.


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 25, 2014)

calicat said:


> Usually why people like clone only strains is for potential marketability. Lets say I made a cross with base X,Y,and Z. The genetic expression of X,Y,and Z comes out percentage wise as 25,45,and 30. Lets give you the same genetic base and you make a cross. By statistics alone after your cross can you recreate the exact same genetic makeup? And lets suggest your cross becomes inferior to mine because of the percentile outcome. I flood the market knowing my creation is unique and luckily stands out and people covet it. Within that clone only i created I can therefore scale the price in accordance to its actual demand. Just my take though broski.



good to see ya brother! i decided to give HN a try and I'm very glad i did, appreciate the heads up.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 25, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I told myself I'd never pay that game. Don't get be wrong, I'd love a few clone only plants if the circumstances were favorable (clean garden, actually known cut, not expensive) but sadly that isn't the case. I'm not a gambling man unless the odds are in my favor. Nothing is worse than a stupidity tax (losing, time, money, productive garden) for a cut. Seeds are a gamble too, but less of a risk in my view


amen there, I hear ya LOUD and clear! I've grown MANY "name" strains, only to be vastly disappointed.
For example, and these don't mean the strains are bad, just the clones that I received for said strains were likely "imposters"
sour diesel, super silver haze, platinum girl scout, reg girl scout, thin mint, grand daddy purp, the flav, sugaree, Apollo 13, cindy99 (major disappointment), cheesequake (not finished yet but looks less than impressive), pineapple express (crap), there's more just can't remember them all.
it's always a gamble, but that's kinda the fun of it, if I won every time I played the game, i'd get bored.
I do seem to have good luck getting cuts from GROWERS, but not cloners. But fellow growers I've gotten a great sensi star, jack herer, blue dream, agent orange, J1, and a grapegod.


----------



## GODWORK (Jun 25, 2014)

I was planning on going to a med state on a clone hunt real soon...
I had luck scooping a few BIG name cuts....kosher. ak47. Flo....shit like that

Chem Glue, Ghost Og, Cookies....shit like this,
I wouldnt buy from anyone but the grower...

Take a simple strain like SSSDH (Ojd cut)...you can go to WA/CO/CA/MI
& find TONS of FAKES....but if you find a grower 
you can sample bud & maybe see a real deal cut in flower...
That shit takes time....unless you know people

I got a guy right now with pure TXshoreline cuts...card2card, if your from outta town, you can kiss his ass


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 25, 2014)

White Lotus it is  For some odd reason I just did not notice it sitting there. When I did, my heart literally skipped a beat. YES. The mother of all runs coming right up.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 25, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Thank you, my brother.
> Between opengrow for sannies and breedbay for bodhis, I don't spend much time here anymore.


 Every community has it's strong points. For pure info I don't come here, but I don't own TV and forums are my preferred entertainment, far as that goes RIU will always rule lol... But something special about the Bay. I LOVE the vibe there. The people I have met and conversations shared have been real eye-openers. I learned about Downwinder's Syndrome from a guy there, man, what a rough hand to be dealt. B's got him on a 3-strain treatment program, phenomenal reading about what herb is doing for people you are actually getting to know.


----------



## GODWORK (Jun 25, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I told myself I'd never pay that game. Don't get be wrong, I'd love a few clone only plants if the circumstances were favorable (clean garden, actually known cut, not expensive) but sadly that isn't the case. I'm not a gambling man unless the odds are in my favor. Nothing is worse than a stupidity tax (losing, time, money, productive garden) for a cut. Seeds are a gamble too, but less of a risk in my view



If I see a cut in flower, I can verify it by sight.
In veg, I MIGHT be able to spot leaf texture, shape, or smell but thats rare..
Some people see the roulette table & freak out...if you lay your spread right your odds increase 

If I can form a relationship with a known grower....& then visit; thats better odds


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm liking what I'm seeing on the White Lotus girls I've got going on. Typical Bodhi frost, two distinct pheno expressions. One is looking more appealing than the other. My favorite looking one now, because smoke will be the final test, has OG style nugs, built on a solid frame and closer node spacing than most OG types. I'm not sure if the white is an OG, as the history seems fuzzy. I am a tad more excited about lemon zinger as she smells absolutely fantastic like lemon peels and is probably going to be very frosty based on her current resin output.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 25, 2014)

GODWORK said:


> If I see a cut in flower, I can verify it by sight.
> In veg, I MIGHT be able to spot leaf texture, shape, or smell but thats rare..
> Some people see the roulette table & freak out...if you lay your spread right your odds increase
> 
> If I can form a relationship with a known grower....& then visit; thats better odds


There is only one grower I knew really well who would get verifiable cuts. The dude had a process of using two different sources or more and then proceeding to grow them out simultaneously to determine if in fact what he had was what it was suppose to be. How he did these trips when he was afraid of using the phone and acting more like a coke or smack dealer is beyond me but I know he had family out in Cali. If either clone grew and produced very similar results, he'd be happy. Variances meant locating new separate parties to verify, even if one was completely awesome and another cut totally not what it should have been. He would ship them back to the D, and then recoup expenses from other growers. He was no slouch when it came to cannabis, and was an excellent grower despite growing in ways I wouldn't bother (ie always trying the latest and greatest bottles and shit)


----------



## GODWORK (Jun 25, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> There is only one grower I knew really well who would get verifiable cuts. The dude had a process of using two different sources or more and then proceeding to grow them out simultaneously to determine if in fact what he had was what it was suppose to be. How he did these trips when he was afraid of using the phone and acting more like a coke or smack dealer is beyond me but I know he had family out in Cali. If either clone grew and produced very similar results, he'd be happy. Variances meant locating new separate parties to verify, even if one was completely awesome and another cut totally not what it should have been. He would ship them back to the D, and then recoup expenses from other growers. He was no slouch when it came to cannabis, and was an excellent grower despite growing in ways I wouldn't bother (ie always trying the latest and greatest bottles and shit)



Thats a Badass Method....

Im on 6-7 forums....
Thats my way of spotting physical difference...even though some growers are new you can still see the key traits

As for getting a cut...
If your about your craft...they will share
alot of the time its crew based....

The thing I remember is that NOBODY gets to that level without passion
Passion is what drives us....
If you can get them to see how rooted your passion is....
they'll share cuts

You cant expect to just talk chess with Bobby Fischer without a true passion....it just doesnt fucking work.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 25, 2014)

GODWORK said:


> Thats a Badass Method....
> 
> Im on 6-7 forums....
> Thats my way of spotting physical difference...even though some growers are new you can still see the key traits
> ...


yea he's more of the lone wolf type as am I, me more so than him now. Minus boards, I don't mind making new friends and do meet some new growers randomly. When I was more involved pre/post medical, I ended up feeling a bit more slighted by the community. Not personally, but how some of the old school dealers were treating people new to cannabis and we're looking for a buck. Particularly as a grower now, unlike then, my suspicions were not only confirmed but shown to be under estimated. Due to those reasons I came to boards and withdrew from many of the people I use to help with their "compassionate care" and education, something I believed in, taught free classes on the history and medicinal properties and studies.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 25, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> yea he's more of the lone wolf type as am I, me more so than him now. Minus boards, I don't mind making new friends and do meet some new growers randomly. When I was more involved pre/post medical, I ended up feeling a bit more slighted by the community. Not personally, but how some of the old school dealers were treating people new to cannabis and we're looking for a buck. Particularly as a grower now, unlike then, my suspicions were not only confirmed but shown to be under estimated. Due to those reasons I came to boards and withdrew from many of the people I use to help with their "compassionate care" and education, something I believed in, taught free classes on the history and medicinal properties and studies.


sadly I agree with you, I used to be more involved with helping people and educating people, but I've literally learned the hard way, that sometimes the saying "no good deed, goes unpunished" is actually true, sometimes...
the EXACT same thing happened with my career in the auto industry, I used to help SO many people out, free of charge, but in the end it sadly goes either unappreciated or simply abused.
an example would be fixing an obvious problem, on someones car prior to an emissions test, and still having it fail due to a totally different issue, then all of a sudden the customer says "well my car passed last time I smogged it, what did you do?"
that's where I subtract the urge for physical violence and calmly tell them EVERY car passed last time, that's how you got it registered....
that's like blaming the doctor for telling you that you have cancer, because last time you had a physical you DIDN"T have cancer....
hmm after reading this I kinda sound jaded. I'm not, I love life, just learned some shit the hard way
I've also noticed that a lot of potsmokers/growers are somewhat introverted anyways, kinda loners to begin with. Could just be the ones I know... But I know a few growers


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 25, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> sadly I agree with you, I used to be more involved with helping people and educating people, but I've literally learned the hard way, that sometimes the saying "no good deed, goes unpunished" is actually true, sometimes...
> the EXACT same thing happened with my career in the auto industry, I used to help SO many people out, free of charge, but in the end it sadly goes either unappreciated or simply abused.
> an example would be fixing an obvious problem, on someones car prior to an emissions test, and still having it fail due to a totally different issue, then all of a sudden the customer says "well my car passed last time I smogged it, what did you do?"
> that's where I subtract the urge for physical violence and calmly tell them EVERY car passed last time, that's how you got it registered....
> ...


Well to clarify a bit without divulging too much personal detail, the people weren't necessarily bad. My issues stem from the concept of these people wanting to work in the grey, and not having the stated values align with their actions. They were more interested in a commercial enterprise operating under the guise of a non profit. I take major issue with this. I was there under the impression of helping people and welcoming those into the fold. I was not interested in finding niches to commercialize off people with little to no cannabis experience and looking for honest help and advice. Look, I've got no issues with a commercial model, but to guise it as an unregistered non profit simply wasn't something I could be a part of. Instead of legitimacy they still wanted to hold on to the grey/illegal mindset. That form of deception was totally not kosher for me


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 25, 2014)

Charge nothing for your time and people won't feel it is worth anything. Learned that in the music biz. Now if you want to learn to play Comfortably Numb or a scale of want your guitar set up, I charge by the hour. Funny thing, make your price high and all of a sudden your time is respected. SUCKS but it seems to work like that.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 25, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Charge nothing for your time and people won't feel it is worth anything. Learned that in the music biz. Now if you want to learn to play Comfortably Numb or a scale of want your guitar set up, I charge by the hour. Funny thing, make your price high and all of a sudden your time is respected. SUCKS but it seems to work like that.


weirdly I've learned that as well. Had a customer for my freelance who can be difficult. She frustrated be and occupied much of my time. so I raised my rates. Lo and behold, at first she was a tad surprised when I invoiced her. Now she still calls but no longer holds a "my time is so precious and bend to my schedule" to be more respectful and straight to the point when she needs something. Kinda felt bad doing it, but it solved some of the superiority complex.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 25, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Charge nothing for your time and people won't feel it is worth anything. Learned that in the music biz. Now if you want to learn to play Comfortably Numb or a scale of want your guitar set up, I charge by the hour. Funny thing, make your price high and all of a sudden your time is respected. SUCKS but it seems to work like that.


this is very true, however, shittily the automotive industry is highly competitive, compound that with parts stores spreading misinformation, and it's difficult, to say the least. So when o'reillys/pepboys/ whatever offers to "check" your check engine light for free, well that's where people expect shit for free. Same thing applies to a "pass or don't pay" smog check. Screw that, I have bills to pay, if I smog your car, i'm getting compensated.
The bright side is, the extensive education pays off a bit, local auto shops send their "trouble" cars to me, I have a reputation for being a fairly competent diagnostician (if I can humbly claim that), when it comes to troubleshooting or diagnostics, the competition weakens significantly, ANYBODY can replace auto parts... take part off, put part on. BUT only a very small percentage can actually diagnose cars, like current ramp an ignition system and tell you whats wrong solely from that, or looking at the long term fuel mapping inof, or an oxygen sensor waveform, etc, etc.
off-topic, but that's cool that you are a musician, i'm a bassist, I have an old 77 fender jazz bass, that I beat up on. Made in aug of 1977, just like me.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 25, 2014)

That's a nice rig, one day I'll have an old fender jazz, one day.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 25, 2014)

ok, I should attempt to get this back on topic, i'm getting two Bodhi strains, and I
m highly leaning towards the lucky charms, and the gojo og.
What do you fellas think?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 25, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> That's a nice rig, one day I'll have an old fender jazz, one day.


It's a beautiful bass, abalone inlays, rosewood fretboard, I just love playing funk through it, slap and pluck to some old funky tunes. I love me some old funk and disco (yeah I said it, disco has some SICK bass!)
(plus the damn thing is so beefy, I could use it for home-defense too)


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 25, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> this is very true, however, shittily the automotive industry is highly competitive, compound that with parts stores spreading misinformation, and it's difficult, to say the least. So when o'reillys/pepboys/ whatever offers to "check" your check engine light for free, well that's where people expect shit for free. Same thing applies to a "pass or don't pay" smog check. Screw that, I have bills to pay, if I smog your car, i'm getting compensated.
> The bright side is, the extensive education pays off a bit, local auto shops send their "trouble" cars to me, I have a reputation for being a fairly competent diagnostician (if I can humbly claim that), when it comes to troubleshooting or diagnostics, the competition weakens significantly, ANYBODY can replace auto parts... take part off, put part on. BUT only a very small percentage can actually diagnose cars, like current ramp an ignition system and tell you whats wrong solely from that, or looking at the long term fuel mapping inof, or an oxygen sensor waveform, etc, etc.
> off-topic, but that's cool that you are a musician, i'm a bassist, I have an old 77 fender jazz bass, that I beat up on. Made in aug of 1977, just like me.


 well, I suppose I was MADE in like December of 76.... but I digress. Yuck, mental pic of my parents...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 25, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> It's a beautiful bass, abalone inlays, rosewood fretboard, I just love playing funk through it, slap and pluck to some old funky tunes. I love me some old funk and disco (yeah I said it, disco has some SICK bass!)
> (plus the damn thing is so beefy, I could use it for home-defense too)


Jesus. You fix cars, grow weed, play guitar...... do you deliver babies on the weekends too?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 25, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Jesus. You fix cars, grow weed, play guitar...... do you deliver babies on the weekends too?


haha, thanks for the compliment , but naw, i'm just somewhat multifaceted. More accurately i'm a hyperactive guy, so feeding my brain seems to keep it a lil "quieter" and if that doesn't work, well..... That's why I smoke the herb
And besides I say "somewhat" cuz I know nothing about a LOT of technology stuff.
I also went to school for massage therapy in my 20s, buuut that's just for las chicas.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 25, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> ok, I should attempt to get this back on topic, i'm getting two Bodhi strains, and I
> m highly leaning towards the lucky charms, and the gojo og.
> What do you fellas think?


 I love my Goji, still need to grab a full pack but she isn't limited. Lucky charms from what I've seen is beautiful and now limited


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 25, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I love my Goji, still need to grab a full pack but she isn't limited. Lucky charms from what I've seen is beautiful and now limited


yeah, from the hours spent on breedbay, I kinda am leaning towards that, granted I don't have the full Bodhi selection to choose from, but the collective near me has like 10-15 Bodhi strains.
and the lucky charms and the goji og is among them.
(and thank you, Bustinscales, on pointing that out to me)


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 25, 2014)

I find both those strains quite interesting too, I'm starting the TE and BT as soon as I get them. If I like what I see which I am sure I will I will probably order the Goji. Had the Lucky charms in my cart but went with the Blue Tara instead.


----------



## calicat (Jun 25, 2014)

HGK420 said:


> good to see ya brother! i decided to give HN a try and I'm very glad i did, appreciate the heads up.


Thats gr8 to read. Have you given Great lakes genetics a gander yet? They are in your s tate. DS619 gave me the tip on that one. I signed up with them but they do require a state mmid card of some sort. At first they had killer gear and it seems like it got thin fast though and some legitimate clone only strains like gorilla glue #4.


TonightYou said:


> I'm liking what I'm seeing on the White Lotus girls I've got going on. Typical Bodhi frost, two distinct pheno expressions. One is looking more appealing than the other. My favorite looking one now, because smoke will be the final test, has OG style nugs, built on a solid frame and closer node spacing than most OG types. I'm not sure if the white is an OG, as the history seems fuzzy. I am a tad more excited about lemon zinger as she smells absolutely fantastic like lemon peels and is probably going to be very frosty based on her current resin output.


Lot of variation of the story. A really popular one is Kromes s1'd an early traingle kush cut.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 25, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I find both those strains quite interesting too, I'm starting the TE and BT as soon as I get them. If I like what I see which I am sure I will I will probably order the Goji. Had the Lucky charms in my cart but went with the Blue Tara instead.


 yeah I've been lusting after the goji for months, but the most recent pics have sent me over the edge, check out the pic hammerhead has on the frostiest nugs thread.
looks NICE, and that's a huge understatement.


----------



## calicat (Jun 25, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> ok, I should attempt to get this back on topic, i'm getting two Bodhi strains, and I
> m highly leaning towards the lucky charms, and the gojo og.
> What do you fellas think?


both are amazing choices


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 25, 2014)

calicat said:


> both are amazing choices


 yeah, seems to be the great thing about Bodhi's stuff, they all are pretty damn frosty lookin, can't argue with great genetics.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 25, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> It's a beautiful bass, abalone inlays, rosewood fretboard, I just love playing funk through it, slap and pluck to some old funky tunes. I love me some old funk and disco (yeah I said it, disco has some SICK bass!)
> (plus the damn thing is so beefy, I could use it for home-defense too)


I have zero vintage instruments  We had a lovely thing called Apartheid. Fender and Gibson refused to sell here so all classic instruments tend to stay family heirlooms. I held a 64 gold top once, didn't want to let go. I play a mutant Strat, real Frankenbitch lol pretty much nothing original and up for new pups. If something had to happen to her, just shoot me.
You like disco huh? Think you can handle playing at 140 bpm and up in 16ths with mutes for around 7 minutes a go?... If so I have something EPIC to show you, Sir... You ever try MIDI bass? Hook it up to a minimoog and get those exact Disco sounds, like that song Look Of Love, that was a Moog... I dig merging digital and analog. It is a logical next step in evolution...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 25, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have zero vintage instruments  We had a lovely thing called Apartheid. Fender and Gibson refused to sell here so all classic instruments tend to stay family heirlooms. I held a 64 gold top once, didn't want to let go. I play a mutant Strat, real Frankenbitch lol pretty much nothing original and up for new pups. If something had to happen to her, just shoot me.
> You like disco huh? Think you can handle playing at 140 bpm and up in 16ths with mutes for around 7 minutes a go?... If so I have something EPIC to show you, Sir... You ever try MIDI bass? Hook it up to a minimoog and get those exact Disco sounds, like that song Look Of Love, that was a Moog... I dig merging digital and analog. It is a logical next step in evolution...


wow! short answer, NOPE 140bpms is about what I could handle when I was in my 20s and playin 10-15 hrs a week, but now I play about 1-2 hours a week, if that, kinda sad, but I can still play classic metallica (cliff burton ruled, RIP) some moderate disco, but sadly even my finger calluses have shrunk, I use fattie roundwound strings, but just don't play enough anymore, but with my girlfriend, dog, project-car(s), my shop, exercising and potgrowing, I simply don't have the time I used to.
I always thought it'd be cool to do the superman trick and slow the earth's rotation, just so we could have 30 hrs in a day. Yeah, that's right.... grow some herb on a 18/12 cycle.
Course my limited knowledge on astronomy, physics, gravity and so on.... Umm, might mess up some stuff...


----------



## GODWORK (Jun 25, 2014)

calicat said:


> Thats gr8 to read. Have you given Great lakes genetics a gander yet? They are in your s tate. DS619 gave me the tip on that one. I signed up with them but they do require a state mmid card of some sort. At first they had killer gear and it seems like it got thin fast though and some legitimate clone only strains like gorilla glue #4..


The GG#4 was out an about in the early part of this year...I wanted in on that auction



calicat said:


> Lot of variation of the story. A really popular one is Kromes s1'd an early traingle kush cut.


LMAO...I wanted to bring up Kromes cut; but i played it safe.
The legend of Triangle & TK...always leads to MADness
Thats why I pulled my Golden Triangle seeds out.


----------



## GODWORK (Jun 25, 2014)

I feel like a douche...I should have told you guys pick up the fuzz orNL#5


----------



## CannaCole (Jun 25, 2014)

AC/DC x Good Medicine:


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Jun 25, 2014)

calicat said:


> some legitimate clone only strains like gorilla glue #4.


 Just want to say I read this thread almost every visit but don't post in it to often. But you peeps do have fans and thank's for the lowdown on bodhi's work. Just haven't had the chance to run his stuff but really want too. 

The gg4 stretched like crazy and filled in fast. The crystal coverage is good even in the early weeks. This was week 5.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 25, 2014)

Okay so let me share the closet with you.
First up lets go over a new, awesome looking gal, Lemon Zinger. Shes something like 4 weeks in. Done stretching, and she is waving those arms! Stinks, absolutely reeks of Lemons and something funk. 


Next up is White Lotus. Ya can see how the one is all fox tail haze looking. The other one has these more acorn like buds. The taller haze like one stretched into the light, and has faced a tad of heat stress. Dont really want another 11 week strain, but we shall see. Smoke will always be the determining factor.
  


Next up some of the same girls you've seen before, in flower now. We've got Sunshine Daydream, Blueberry Hil and of course Goji. I flowered Goji at about a foot, so you can see how she towers over her girlfriends.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 25, 2014)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Just want to say I read this thread almost every visit but don't post in it to often. But you peeps do have fans and thank's for the lowdown on bodhi's work. Just haven't had the chance to run his stuff but really want too.
> 
> The gg4 stretched like crazy and filled in fast. The crystal coverage is good even in the early weeks. This was week 5.
> View attachment 3188821


Lookin nice Pepe! I've got a couple on deck that will be flipped to flower in a few weeks. Be sure to Check back in and let me know how she smokes....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2014)

Yall are gonna have some MORE Goji pics to salivate over tomorrow night. Harvest TIME!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 25, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Okay so let me share the closet with you.
> First up lets go over a new, awesome looking gal, Lemon Zinger. Shes something like 4 weeks in. Done stretching, and she is waving those arms! Stinks, absolutely reeks of Lemons and something funk.
> View attachment 3188921
> 
> ...



Nice! Looks like a closet full of goodness


----------



## CannaCole (Jun 25, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Okay so let me share the closet with you.
> First up lets go over a new, awesome looking gal, Lemon Zinger. Shes something like 4 weeks in. Done stretching, and she is waving those arms! Stinks, absolutely reeks of Lemons and something funk.
> View attachment 3188921
> 
> ...


Nice! I have White Lotus beans... first 2 were males  I read it packs a punch.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 25, 2014)

There are a couple I didn't photograph as they weren't that exciting. Either just beginning to flower now, or are sexing. Got a Grape Stomper (nonGGG) that has begun to flower, not much stretch on her, will be needing to prop her up. Also have a Snow Queen that has begun to flower. Two more are behind her waiting to enter. A Mountain Temple is in there getting ready to show, with another one behind her (1st was a male). Following that, the next new stuff will be Sleestack x Skunk (2), Purple Wrexican (1), PCK (3), MLI (2 or 3?), Bangi Haze (3), China Yunnan (Maybe 1, I don't know if it will make it). Of course clones are always rotated in (SSDD, BBH, Goji)


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 25, 2014)

CannaCole said:


> Nice! I have White Lotus beans... first 2 were males  I read it packs a punch.


I've had 5 males outta 7 beans. First time I've had such terrible odds with a pack so far. ETA, I'm super excited, and both are looking pretty good. Interesting to see this diversity and sad so far that these are the only females I've ran across. I will also run them again, because I want to be fair and always give a good plant a second chance. I can always do better.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone have any pics of skylotus? I've really wanted to try find original clone of Skywalker of but haven't been lucky. Tonight you those sleestack x skunk aren't to bad.. have two going now and two different phenos ones more slow while other has nice main cola , smells like straight skunk! Very strong.I'll have post some pics


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 26, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> There are a couple I didn't photograph as they weren't that exciting. Either just beginning to flower now, or are sexing. Got a Grape Stomper (nonGGG) that has begun to flower, not much stretch on her, will be needing to prop her up. Also have a Snow Queen that has begun to flower. Two more are behind her waiting to enter. A Mountain Temple is in there getting ready to show, with another one behind her (1st was a male). Following that, the next new stuff will be Sleestack x Skunk (2), Purple Wrexican (1), PCK (3), MLI (2 or 3?), Bangi Haze (3), China Yunnan (Maybe 1, I don't know if it will make it). Of course clones are always rotated in (SSDD, BBH, Goji)


Seeing as GS was created by m4k and Keyplay I would love to know how non Gage GS works?... I know it is going round as Sour Grapes as a clone but a copy is news tto me...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 26, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've had 5 males outta 7 beans. First time I've had such terrible odds with a pack so far. ETA, I'm super excited, and both are looking pretty good. Interesting to see this diversity and sad so far that these are the only females I've ran across. I will also run them again, because I want to be fair and always give a good plant a second chance. I can always do better.


That foxtailed Hazey looking pheno seems right up my alley. By looks I prefer that to OG pinecones tbh. Thanks mate, REALLY amped to run them (as if I wasn't before lol)... EPIC.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Seeing as GS was created by m4k and Keyplay I would love to know how non Gage GS works?... I know it is going round as Sour Grapes as a clone but a copy is news tto me...


it means someone else made it. These beans were gifted, and was told it wasn't GGG. Who am I to argue as the person knew the grower?


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 26, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> Anyone have any pics of skylotus? I've really wanted to try find original clone of Skywalker of but haven't been lucky. Tonight you those sleestack x skunk aren't to bad.. have two going now and two different phenos ones more slow while other has nice main cola , smells like straight skunk! Very strong.I'll have post some pics


They seem to be pretty decent, healthy and easy growing so far.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 26, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> it means someone else made it. These beans were gifted, and was told it wasn't GGG. Who am I to argue as the person knew the grower?


Super interested to see how she grows for you. I'm going to be selfing my favorite female from my pack and also breeding her with a nice male if I find one. If not oh well. Grape Stomper OG though. Not the normie GS 

Putting a few in a cup of water right now actually. The Gage Journey has begun, in another week or so I'll start the Bodhi Show


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 26, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> it means someone else made it. These beans were gifted, and was told it wasn't GGG. Who am I to argue as the person knew the grower?


So if I grow a Non-Bodhi Goji... Guys would be down my throat about that one and I would have to make sure my ducks are in a line and I know what is going on... I am sure m4k and Keyplay would live to know the story, so if it is not too much of a bother asking the canna community at large will benefit.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 26, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Super interested to see how she grows for you. I'm going to be selfing my favorite female from my pack and also breeding her with a nice male if I find one. If not oh well. Grape Stomper OG though. Not the normie GS
> 
> Putting a few in a cup of water right now actually. The Gage Journey has begun, in another week or so I'll start the Bodhi Show


 I'm interested to see as well. Also there are F1, so if it's something special I got a few beans left to locate a male. I don't mind trying people's own gear, as long as I've got a stable


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> So if I grow a Non-Bodhi Goji... Guys would be down my throat about that one and I would have to make sure my ducks are in a line and I know what is going on... I am sure m4k and Keyplay would live to know the story, so if it is not too much of a bother asking the canna community at large will benefit.


I didn't name it, and I don't know the grower. I believe he's some old reclusive head if I recall. I try to give credit where credit is due (if it's desired) and in this instance I cant. I trust the good guy who hooked me up, so there's that. I would do a cursory look if I was naming a strain but I wouldn't make it my life pursuit, I wouldn't want to piggy back off another name for good or ill.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm vegging some grapestomper bx right now.

Will be running at least one Goji next round too.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 26, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm vegging some grapestomper bx right now.


Right on, where you hiding em?  I don't seem them in your thread.

Maybe we should make a Grape Stomper thread


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 26, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I didn't name it, and I don't know the grower. I believe he's some old reclusive head if I recall. I try to give credit where credit is due (if it's desired) and in this instance I cant. I trust the good guy who hooked me up, so there's that. I would do a cursory look if I was naming a strain but I wouldn't make it my life pursuit, I wouldn't want to piggy back off another name for good or ill.


So a guy made some F1s and ended up w/ more than he needed, so he passed some out to people who passed some out - no charge, sounds like. No brand, no distribution, no competition = no big deal.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 26, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> So a guy made some F1s and ended up w/ more than he needed, so he passed some out to people who passed some out - no charge, sounds like. No brand, no distribution, no competition = no big deal.


exactly! I'm taking a chance. It's a new adventure, could be awesome or could be weak sauce. I don't mind growing someone else's creation. Awesome bean stock doesn't need to come from a bean bank.


----------



## COGrown (Jun 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> So if I grow a Non-Bodhi Goji... Guys would be down my throat about that one and I would have to make sure my ducks are in a line and I know what is going on... I am sure m4k and Keyplay would live to know the story, so if it is not too much of a bother asking the canna community at large will benefit.


They aren't the only people who have the stomper cut, they aren't even the only pro breeding company that has the stomper cut. It doesn't seem like they were for sale, so they could be s1's, bagseed, a filial generation, or any such thing. Unless the beans are going on the market for sale, I don't think m4k and Keyplay, let alone "the canna community at large" should be concerned about this whole thing. Because of what happened with the whole Blue Sky/ Sour Grapes thing, literally hundreds, if not thousands, of people have that cut.


----------



## COGrown (Jun 26, 2014)

I have multiple reasons for the hiatus and new user name, but to keep the thread on topic:

Purple Urkel x Yo Mama


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 26, 2014)

COGrown said:


> They aren't the only people who have the stomper cut, they aren't even the only pro breeding company that has the stomper cut. It doesn't seem like they were for sale, so they could be s1's, bagseed, a filial generation, or any such thing. Unless the beans are going on the market for sale, I don't think m4k and Keyplay, let alone "the canna community at large" should be concerned about this whole thing. Because of what happened with the whole Blue Sky/ Sour Grapes thing, literally hundreds, if not thousands, of people have that cut.


Thanks for pitching in... 

Well, it is not really about concern in the sense of 'OH MY GODS THEY IZ STEALING THEM GENES'. What it really is about is knowing what you are getting and / or looking at. So we all can go and look on the Gage site exactly what their story is, and make an informed decision. 
So knowing the background serves the canna community at large from that perspective. And people on average are caring more and more about these things. 
m4k and Keyplay will be VERY interested seeing as it is a brand-name they promote and work with. Knowing about how it is going around will help them make informed decisions as to how they will work it into their business strategy. So it took off as a clone in a big way? Well HOW big?... I expect every business owner to care about what a brand-name can do for him. If not, quit. 
And finally, there are people out there interested in cannabis to such a degree that little details like this REALLY matter. 

So if you don't mind, I would like to continue my conversation with TY. I am finding what he has to say interesting, and I am curious as to what the fella HE got the cut from says about it. Why? Because I am curious. I find his company interesting, and have already learned a lot from him. You, I don't know from a bar of soap. 

Thanks for your replies TY, just to be clear I am not challenging the validity of your cut, it just took me a little by surprise and I am frankly genuinely interested.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 26, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm vegging some grapestomper bx right now.
> 
> Will be running at least one Goji next round too.


Everybody loves your Goji but my poor Beaver hasn't gotten any attention for MONTHS.

EDIT: Looks a tad more wrong than planned lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> So if I grow a Non-Bodhi Goji... Guys would be down my throat about that one and I would have to make sure my ducks are in a line and I know what is going on... I am sure m4k and Keyplay would live to know the story, so if it is not too much of a bother asking the canna community at large will benefit.


The guy that made the seeds is a member here (FatMarty) but I believe he got banned a while back. He obtained a pack of grape stomper seeds years ago from the original breeder, and has used those seeds to make F2's of the GS, and has used that same male to cross with other females (Exodus Cheese and others). He does not sell commercially, but is very good at what he does. I have grown out both the Grape Stomper, and the Grape Stomper x Exodus cheese (Grape Fat Cheese) from him ..... both of which reeked like grape soda, and were frosty as fuck ..... which is what I was after with my Grape Puff pack that I purchased from GGG, but sadly both females from that pack tasted/smelled nothing like grape, and were very much inferior to the seeds from Fat Marty.

Funny how a guy making seeds in his basement and giving them away for free can out-do a breeder charging $100+ a pack.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 26, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> The guy that made the seeds is a member here (FatMarty) but I believe he got banned a while back. He obtained a pack of grape stomper seeds years ago from the original breeder, and has used those seeds to make F2's of the GS, and has used that same male to cross with other females (Exodus Cheese and others). He does not sell commercially, but is very good at what he does. I have grown out both the Grape Stomper, and the Grape Stomper x Exodus cheese (Grape Fat Cheese) from him ..... both of which reeked like grape soda, and were frosty as fuck ..... which is what I was after with my Grape Stomper pack that I purchased from GGG, but sadly both females from that pack tasted/smelled nothing like grape, and were very much inferior to the seeds from Fat Marty.
> 
> Funny how a guy making seeds in his basement and giving them away for free can out-do a breeder charging $100+ a pack.


Hope that doesn't happen to me  Last year I had a sick female ratio, hopefully it comes through this year too .


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 26, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> The guy that made the seeds is a member here (FatMarty) but I believe he got banned a while back. He obtained a pack of grape stomper seeds years ago from the original breeder, and has used those seeds to make F2's of the GS, and has used that same male to cross with other females (Exodus Cheese and others). He does not sell commercially, but is very good at what he does. I have grown out both the Grape Stomper, and the Grape Stomper x Exodus cheese (Grape Fat Cheese) from him ..... both of which reeked like grape soda, and were frosty as fuck ..... which is what I was after with my Grape Stomper pack that I purchased from GGG, but sadly both females from that pack tasted/smelled nothing like grape, and were very much inferior to the seeds from Fat Marty.
> 
> Funny how a guy making seeds in his basement and giving them away for free can out-do a breeder charging $100+ a pack.


You are the man StOw! Damn, now how do I get my hands on some... GS x Exo sounds EPIC. Even Amos will like it.

EDIT: Plus rep. I miss repping.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 26, 2014)

I tested a few grape stomper crosses of ggg and there was
Always a few heavy grape leaning phenos... And most if not all were dank. GGG and m4k are legit and i suport them 100% only draw back is 100$ + a pack. But as i see everybody is moving to 100$ packs lol

Even B work is up to $84+


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 26, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Funny how a guy making seeds in his basement and giving them away for free can out-do a breeder charging $100+ a pack.


Whenever possible, however possible, support the basement artisan. The best woodworkers, amp builders, circuit benders, sound engineers, guitarists etc etc etc I know, all of them are the underdog. Working at great rates, producing insane work. They guy that re-wired my amp is a friggin' GOD. 

That is why I like Gage and Bodhi, to me they are as close to that experience as I can get with beans. Canna culture here SUCKS.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 26, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> I tested a few grape stomper crosses of ggg and there was
> Always a few heavy grape leaning phenos... And most if not all were dank. GGG and m4k are legit and i suport them 100% only draw back is 100$ + a pack. But as i see everybody is moving to 100$ packs lol
> 
> Even B work is up to $84+


All I can say is be happy you don't live in a country where the main pillar of the economy has been on strike for 5 months and you have to pay 11 bucks for one USD excluding currency exchange charges... A pack of beans' worth of money over here is really no frigging joke. 

Yeah so far all the test gear and paid packs I got from Gage were beyond dank. Not one crappy pheno. StOw is the only guy I know that got total junk (it was total junk I saw the pics) and I still think he got ripped off. Since then I have been waiting for a bum bean but nope, all dank.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You are the man StOw! Damn, now how do I get my hands on some... GS x Exo sounds EPIC. Even Amos will like it.


Always depends on who I have to smoke it with, but FatMarty, TY, and stOw sound like pretty cool cats.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 26, 2014)

I just remembered you being a fan of your Cheese crosses or was that somebody else?...

EDIT: Aren't all you fellas supposed to be at work right now? 19:00 here and I finished up early.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I just remembered you being a fan of your Cheese crosses or was that somebody else?...


Pretty sure I've read he likes Herijuana and the crosses that are associated to Herijuana....  Did I do that right?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 26, 2014)

Ooooooooooooh naughty Head, naughty... LOL


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> All I can say is be happy you don't live in a country where the main pillar of the economy has been on strike for 5 months and you have to pay 11 bucks for one USD excluding currency exchange charges... A pack of beans' worth of money over here is really no frigging joke.
> 
> Yeah so far all the test gear and paid packs I got from Gage were beyond dank. Not one crappy pheno. StOw is the only guy I know that got total junk (it was total junk I saw the pics) and I still think he got ripped off. Since then I have been waiting for a bum bean but nope, all dank.



My mistake above. The pack I got from GGG was Grape Puff (I fixed that) and not Grape Stomper.

I want to be fair here. The one female that didn't hermie wasn't total junk. It was a pretty nice plant, just not what I was after. Maybe a 7/10. Nice smoke but not a keeper. I actually just harvested the last clone I had from that female over the weekend.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Ooooooooooooh naughty Head, naughty... LOL


I'm probably on his ignore list now  

Fair enough St0w  She's pretty!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 26, 2014)

OK so back to Bodhi. BEHOLD! Pure essence of Beaver!


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 26, 2014)

And the generous man who gifted these has spoken! Nah I feel ya Mad and enjoy the conversations as well. I'm always interested in pedigrees and origins as well. I'd be a tester for anyone's gear who can make and exhibit a decent cross any day. Particularly if it's something unique. Yes we all know people love their clone only girls, but I always wonder how many other awesome "backyard" crosses are out there in hiding, perhaps even better than what we think is available now


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 26, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Pretty sure I've read he likes Herijuana and the crosses that are associated to Herijuana....  Did I do that right?


BUSTED.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 26, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Always depends on who I have to smoke it with, but FatMarty, TY, and stOw sound like pretty cool cats.


I try to be. I have the ability to be a dick, but I've been trying not to as the world doesn't need more assholes. Back at cha!


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 26, 2014)

Plus I always enjoy the company of others who get as much pleasure as I do from this hobby. It's great to meet and be able to ramble on about our collective hobby/trade/passion


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 26, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Plus I always enjoy the company of others who get as much pleasure as I do from this hobby. It's great to meet and be able to ramble on about our collective hobby/trade/passion


That is really what it is all about to me. Discovering these online forums blew my mind, still does actually. Can't really talk too much about herb to people here, not unless you want it stolen.
T


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 26, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Pretty sure I've read he likes Herijuana and the crosses that are associated to Herijuana....  Did I do that right?


Pretty close. 'herijuana and her kin'. I should trademark that punchline.



Mr.Head said:


> I'm probably on his ignore list now


Not a chance. I love all my followers.......not to be confused with stalkers.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 26, 2014)

Sooooooooooo the bean buying addiction strikes again. Kept telling myself, TY, you have enough beans, projects, and additional packs to continue to want. Not to mention where is this space coming from?!?! Well I saw only two TE remix left and I've been dying to try a deadly g line. So I pulled the trigger.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 26, 2014)

I'd love to find another great pain killing line. It was between this or blue tara, which I know I can get again (same goes for TE but I don't wanna wait!!!)


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 26, 2014)

Haha...TY, you CrAzY man...I thought I was bad, making 2 orders this month...lol...


----------



## Tranquileyes (Jun 26, 2014)

Yo Amos. I know this isn't the place, but apparently I can't yet send a PM. I believe it was you who replied to my post a while back about buying some B gear along with some ace of spades. If im not mistaken, how'd that turn out for you? I got 5/5 female about 3 weeks into flower, pheno variance all over the place.. I'm wondering if you're ahead of me/what to look out for.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 26, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...TY, you CrAzY man...I thought I was bad, making 2 orders this month...lol...


well I had about 4 orders so far this year, or five, idk, loosing track. I have a bean fund where I stock away money for my garden maintenance (electic, supplies, and genetics) from any transfers of harvested material I let go. It self finding but I really want TE


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 26, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> Yo Amos. I know this isn't the place, but apparently I can't yet send a PM. I believe it was you who replied to my post a while back about buying some B gear along with some ace of spades. If im not mistaken, how'd that turn out for you? I got 5/5 female about 3 weeks into flower, pheno variance all over the place.. I'm wondering if you're ahead of me/what to look out for.


Which one - Ace of Spades? Check this thread for a couple of pics -
https://www.rollitup.org/t/attitude-summer-happy-hour-promo-2014.834718/page-4

2 clones are in w/ a c-99 clone and 8 wk Blood Orange clone. Will do a flip anyday. Have had not a single problem, 2 of 3 fems w/ great vigor; moms should be ready to sample in a few days. Grabbed the last 2 - packs I could find online yesterday.

The 2nd round of SSDD and BO has went much smoother w/ experience - 5 of 6 fems including one BO chopped a couple days ago at 58 days that does in fact smell of orange. [clone donor].


----------



## kindnug (Jun 26, 2014)

Hopefully the smell translates to flavor.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Right on, where you hiding em?  I don't seem them in your thread.
> 
> Maybe we should make a Grape Stomper thread


I will have to update my thread. I spend most of time on the Haven now.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2014)

COGrown said:


> I have multiple reasons for the hiatus and new user name, but to keep the thread on topic:
> 
> Purple Urkel x Yo Mama


* O M G I want!!!!*

*(fapfapfapfapfap)*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> So if you don't mind, I would like to continue my conversation with TY. I am finding what he has to say interesting, and I am curious as to what the fella HE got the cut from says about it. Why? Because I am curious. I find his company interesting, and have already learned a lot from him. *You, I don't know from a bar of soap.*
> .


EPIC response


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Whenever possible, however possible, support the basement artisan. The best woodworkers, amp builders, circuit benders, sound engineers, guitarists etc etc etc I know, all of them are the underdog. Working at great rates, producing insane work. They guy that re-wired my amp is a friggin' GOD.
> 
> That is why I like Gage and Bodhi, to me they are as close to that experience as I can get with beans. Canna culture here SUCKS.


My husband rewired a whole room for me and we have a friend who is a carpenter. Good to have people who know trade skills.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 26, 2014)

Trades are always under appreciated until you need some one


----------



## GODWORK (Jun 26, 2014)

Fuck...

This was a long read...
All I can say is that when you are a part of a forum...you're held to a higher standard.
The guys that know these cuts inside & out...arent playing.

As a guy on the bottom, you buy seeds to pick a super pheno...
Then you might pollen chuck...
But if you come across a member who really is a part of a crew....you better expect detailed questions.

We do this as a hobby but...its still big business.

Every time an S1 pops up, you better believe that there was a shift in the Underground months before it hit the market.

Even as Testers, the pressure & commitment to produce timely DANK...is high as fuck.
breeders send these beans out to TRUSTED people for the sake of solid feedback.
It takes time to build up that status...
When you see breeders piss & moan about sending beans...& shipping cost...Just to get a NO GROW SHOW.
It changes the way you see the $100 pack.
Anyone in the "know" that has seen the test runs from a very talented tester~...yeah, they know.
That guy can make a breeders sales explode off of a photo op.
Strain after strain...he rocks it.

Its a tight rope walk selling beans,,,
foreign seeds in mass production can create issues in the market place...
& there goes your BRAND name.

The power of the little guy is in his ability to keep the breeder honest by improving the standard of their own grow skills.

Just my 0.02


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 26, 2014)

As long as people mention that they are testers and could have problems, I don't see any problem, particularly from an respected under ground or new chucker/breeder. I do have to disagree about most companies testing their gear, at least some of the big names. At the rate they release beans, and the very common complaints found on this very board as well as others, something tells me they bank on Clone only s1, or some clone only x some other clone only, applies to regular beans too. It means one of two things, a brand doesn't care if it releases shit to market as long as they are first and have that hot new thing, or they test it and don't give two shits about what would be showing if it was tested.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2014)

*Harvest Goji 9 weeks 2 days* 







The girls were chopped down today at their prime. Still not even done trimming. Phew.

Here are some post-trim bud shots.



Goji hanging up





This is the complete (sorta) harvest of FCJ and Goji


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 26, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...TY, you CrAzY man...I thought I was bad, making 2 orders this month...lol...


I made 3 all over 500 bucks... lol

It will be years before I run through all my beans at my current rate, fortunately I have plans to build a killer 14x36 greenhouse complete with the ability to black out next summer (and of course some supplemental gavita 1000w bad ass double ended setups)


----------



## Trainwrek'd (Jun 26, 2014)

Big Sur Holy Weed, or Sunshine Daydream anyone completed either of these?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 26, 2014)

If Big Sur is in stock I have to make another order.


----------



## Trainwrek'd (Jun 26, 2014)

Ovilgenius said:


> If Big Sur isSunshine ock I have to make another





coolkid.02 said:


> just above ground this morning&#8230;.
> 
> 
> coolkid.02 said:
> ...


How are the Big Sure Hold Buds doin? I want to try that one and Sunshi


----------



## DustyNugs (Jun 26, 2014)

Anybody running SSDD here have trouble keeping her fed? Both of my phenos are pretty yellow and can't seem to get them back. Something just doesn't seem right about them. Hoping I can figure them out with this next run from clones. The SSDD are super light green compared to everything else in veg as well... Hasn't stopped them from dripping with resin, #1 finally started packing it on. 

My Golden Triangle #1 has interested me since the first time I cut it and smelled the rank. I'm thinking this odor is gonna translate into an amazing flavor. I have another pheno at about 3 weeks, will post pics soon.

SSDD#1 



SSDD#3
 
 

Golden Triangle #1 - has to be a keeper, smells so good already. Sweet fuelly mangoes


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 27, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I will have to update my thread. I spend most of time on the Haven now.


The Haven?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Pretty close. 'herijuana and her kin'. I should trademark that punchline.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance. I love all my followers.......not to be confused with stalkers.


Finally having fun  There we go, I knew there was a clown in there somewhere. I will stop now. 

EPIC fun Amos. EPIC.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2014)

GODWORK said:


> Even as Testers, the pressure & commitment to produce timely DANK...is high as fuck.
> breeders send these beans out to TRUSTED people for the sake of solid feedback.
> It takes time to build up that status...
> When you see breeders piss & moan about sending beans...& shipping cost...Just to get a NO GROW SHOW.
> ...


Here we have an issue that I have become aware of lately. Testers can really take the piss. The amount of half-finished or merely started and abandoned logs is astounding. As you say, it costs bucks and effort to get these test beans out. The way in which I receive them show the utmost care and consideration with packaging, the Mug Shop can learn a thing or 10 from breeders. 
This is insanely sad. And I think a big mistake on the testers behalf. I have a theory that people think they are the first person to run it, and the smallest little issue and they chuck 'em out and flower their other gear. Few realize that the beans in their hands already had several runs in dirty rooms and have had severe stress thrown at them. What the breeder (not the pollen-chucker) wants is to get feedback on real-world scenarios, something they can only reserve for their best cuts, the rest of their space is taken up by moms, dads, seeded ladies, dirty rooms, etc. 
Another factor is ignorance. Testers expect prompt and detailed feedback from the breeder. This is NOT usually the case. If you try contact B, he WILL respond. It might take a week, when his son was born 2 weeks was not out of the ordinary before he had a gap to send one of those super-sweet and considerate replies. This does not mean he has no interest, it means he is running on his red line and the fact I got a gap should be appreciated. One man show. 
Try and contact m4k, and half the time he is on the road to go run another booth at another cup or expo. Those guys travel insane amounts. They do ALL their own work, planting, cropping, running mothers and cuts for dispensaries, they do all their own design, print all the packs themselves. If you plant one of their beans, one of the two breeders put them in that bag themselves. For it to take time to respond is par for the course. These people work insanely hard. 

Between B and m4k, I have been offered enough gear to run for a lifetime. I have started declining offers now. Why do they like sending me gear, because I am a good grower? NO. I can sure hold my own, but I am nowhere near the level of people like Calicat, Genuity, GandalfdaGreen, etc etc etc. Here is why:

1- When I find it difficult to connect, I keep trying. This shows that it is as important to me for feedback to reach the breeder as it is to them, and that I am willing to make it a priority. Not only that, it shows that I am considerate of the fact they live high-intensity lifestyles, smoke weed, and forget stuff every now and then. 

2- I am excited about everything, and genuinely so. This shows that I will not waste their time and get the beans in the ground ASAP. 

3-When things go wrong, I don't just quit. I try and figure out why it went wrong. I consult with the breeder and then I have another go. The Deadly G gear as example: Clusterfunk Remix was a herm bomb, and also B decided to not use the DeadlyG male anyhow. I have a pack of Dank Sinatra RMX and Dank Zappa each. Am I abandoning those and asking for something else? Nope, I am taking the long road, raising them till I can clone, cloning, mothering clones and then cloning off those again to go to flower. I am making an attempt at using little bits of theory I got from Gen and Calicat and the community at large to see if a stable mother or 5 can be had from some Deadly G gear. 

It took 3 goes to fully manage declining B's offer of BUYING me a pack of Strawblock x Aruba with two 'free' packs thrown in, Zombie Dong and Dirty Queen. He knows how much I love the Beaver, so he was going to buy me beans on auction to spend his credit he has at the Bay... I had to go make an order at the Mug Shop and tell him 'no, really, we are now sorted with B gear'. It makes one realize how many people just grab the test packs and run. 

4- When things go well, I go out and announce it to the entire planet, showing everybody the fantastic buds that can be had from these fellas. And I try return their favor by doing little things like making an info thread or hitting the Frostiest Buds thread and promoting their name a little. 

I fully believe this is how I make myself useful. It takes some effort every now and then when the working day was long, your wife or kid are sick and you can't seem to find the time to even take some pics. But during those times, I light a fat joint, and I think about my friends having to travel all the time to promote their good work, I pray for their safety, and I am grateful that my lifestyle is nowhere near THAT high-powered. I get off my ass, I log in, and I upload the shots. I zip open the tent, get under the canopy and clean up possible inter-sexing sites. I e-mail Gen to ask about a particular little niggle to ensure good pics a week or two from now. I get hold of Munkie to help me annoy m4k into a response. And I have fun with it. 

5- Finally, and most importantly really, I do not suffer from 'expectonite' which is a term a mate coined for 'the sum total potential for disappointment, directly proportional to your level of expectation'. I don't expect a good yield, flavor, high or anything. So every single little good thing, I notice, and I mention. 

It is such simple, easy stuff. All those empty and abandoned logs, man, those are the saddest things I have ever seen.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 27, 2014)

Not to mention the empty logs suck for people wanting to research the strain while growing.

I spend alot of time looking and grow logs to see how my plant compares and if I could be doing something better for her.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 27, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> 4- When things go well, I go out and announce it to the entire planet, showing everybody the fantastic buds that can be had from these fellas. And I try return their favor by doing little things like making an info thread or hitting the Frostiest Buds thread and promoting their name a little.


I hadn't noticed.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 27, 2014)

I think the thing with journals are it takes time. That why I do a more detailed notes for myself and take sexy photos for when the plant finishes or is doing its thing. Some people have a knack for incredible journals, alas I don't have time to document every week updates. I do appreciate any thorough grow journal or even a recap


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I think the thing with journals are it takes time. That why I do a more detailed notes for myself and take sexy photos for when the plant finishes or is doing its thing. Some people have a knack for incredible journals, alas I don't have time to document every week updates. I do appreciate any thorough grow journal or even a recap


I for one appreciate people like you taking the time to document grows and posting pics. It's the best way to decide what strains and/or breeders to try IMO. Objective information. I pay no attention to breeder pics and descriptions. They are going to show you and tell you everything you want to hear. Ever seen a breeder describe one of their strains as average??

While I admire the work of folks like MH and genuity (both know their way around a garden), I feel that testers are a bit biased as they have an affiliation with that particular company, and the reviews are considered with that in mind.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 27, 2014)

Trainwrek'd said:


> How are the Big Sure Hold Buds doin? I want to try that one and Sunshi


BSHB is a very nice line... I ended up with 5 females and one male. Pictures are up at breedbay in the Bodhi section under "BSHB doc_d grow", 3 are around week 6 and 2 were put into flower 2-3 weeks ago. 

If you have em, pop em


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 27, 2014)

DustyNugs said:


> Anybody running SSDD here have trouble keeping her fed? Both of my phenos are pretty yellow and can't seem to get them back. Something just doesn't seem right about them. Hoping I can figure them out with this next run from clones. The SSDD are super light green compared to everything else in veg as well... Hasn't stopped them from dripping with resin, #1 finally started packing it on.]


I had that happen on the first run of SSDD and Blood Orange seemingly overnight at about the first week of 12/12 - posted pics in this thread and asked around about it. I do DWC, and did a couple unscheduled reservoir changes before deciding they are both nitrogen hogs that outran the nutrient strength guide. I overcompensated, and ended up w/ some burn. As you say, though, the buds seemed unaffected. I do, however, consider that a failed run...at least as far as fairly judging the strains. Which is why I immediately followed with a 2nd run of both. This time, I upped the nitrogen at changeover, and kept it high through week 3 of bloom. No problems.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 27, 2014)

B gear really loves nitrogen going into flower, a trait I've noticed and had to correct a couple of times from under feeding.


----------



## kgp (Jun 27, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> While I admire the work of folks like MH and genuity (both know their way around a garden), I feel that testers are a bit biased as they have an affiliation with that particular company, and the reviews are considered with that in mind.


Right on. I don't want hype. I dont want only positives. I want to see real world results. The bad with the good.

im still a little bitter looking at a thread or two where I gave my opinions and got bashed. Believe me, I wanted to like the strains and breeders. I didn't get them for free, I bought them. 

The guys mentioned are great growers but their grows a and opinions don't mean much to me at all.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I think the thing with journals are it takes time. That why I do a more detailed notes for myself and take sexy photos for when the plant finishes or is doing its thing. Some people have a knack for incredible journals, alas I don't have time to document every week updates. I do appreciate any thorough grow journal or even a recap


I think for some it's just not possible to do a thorough grow journal, i'm documenting photos and such for a couple strains i'm trying, and at the END i'll post all the pics at once, it's a lil annoying that many of the journals are unfinished, I just don't have the time to keep checking in...
Granted i'll not be posting a lot of vegging pics, as I kinda don't value that information as much as seeing the final product, stretch percentage, budding tendencies, fert preferences, etc. I feel those are more valuable than a picture of a vegging plant that is virtually not distinct. I also like to do a smoke report at the same time, the end product won't necessarily be cured perfectly, but you'll have an idea of what ya got.
It's easier in my opinion to just do the entire grow report at once, than to do it in increments, especially when you consider my attention span, or lack thereof.
I'm not criticizing anyone, just saying that works better for my stoner-attention span.
It's all good, I can identify my weaknesses.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 27, 2014)

kgp said:


> The guys mentioned are great growers but their grows a and opinions don't mean much to me at all.


+ rep


----------



## DustyNugs (Jun 27, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I had that happen on the first run of SSDD and Blood Orange seemingly overnight at about the first week of 12/12 - posted pics in this thread and asked around about it. I do DWC, and did a couple unscheduled reservoir changes before deciding they are both nitrogen hogs that outran the nutrient strength guide. I overcompensated, and ended up w/ some burn. As you say, though, the buds seemed unaffected. I do, however, consider that a failed run...at least as far as fairly judging the strains. Which is why I immediately followed with a 2nd run of both. This time, I upped the nitrogen at changeover, and kept it high through week 3 of bloom. No problems.





TonightYou said:


> B gear really loves nitrogen going into flower, a trait I've noticed and had to correct a couple of times from under feeding.


Thanks guys, great info! I've been on the lighter side with feeding and I guess it shows with these gals. Can't imagine how good they're gonna be once I get a feel for them. They look and smell amazing for being a little malnourished. SSDD#2 is in another flowering group and I'm gonna try to avoid this problem with it since it's only about 2 weeks in.

Since some of these are about half way there, I decided to soak some more beans last night... 3 Tigers Milk and 3 Silver Mountain are on the way. Off topic but I'm soaking the last 4 Island Sweet Skunk from Federation Se-eds that I've had for many many years. I found a pheno years ago (and lost it) that still to this day was some of the best smoke I've had.


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2014)

tigers milk was some damn fine smoke,non GGG strain....yea i do grow all kinds of breeders gear,and keep it real on all of them,not like i see in most threads..
just a grower & shower.....i like to make my post short & try to let the plants show the results.
 
 
and she had some nanners,and i kept growing her for a few runs...it's nothing to me.
 
 
nugs....
 

who cares what anyone thinks of anybody,it's lot of breeder attention seeking going on...

and the focus should be on the seeds you choose to grow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 27, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> The Haven?


 Stonerhaven

Is a really mellow and friendly forum.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 27, 2014)

DustyNugs said:


> Thanks guys, great info! I've been on the lighter side with feeding and I guess it shows with these gals. Can't imagine how good they're gonna be once I get a feel for them. They look and smell amazing for being a little malnourished. SSDD#2 is in another flowering group and I'm gonna try to avoid this problem with it since it's only about 2 weeks in.
> 
> Since some of these are about half way there, I decided to soak some more beans last night... 3 Tigers Milk and 3 Silver Mountain are on the way. Off topic but I'm soaking the last 4 Island Sweet Skunk from Federation Se-eds that I've had for many many years. I found a pheno years ago (and lost it) that still to this day was some of the best smoke I've had.



Have you grown the Silver Mountain before Dusty? Wonder what Bodhis cut of SSH is like.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 27, 2014)

I'll grow every breeder's gear once...
Some I continue to use!

I've got some Archive/TGA/GGG gear going now too.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 27, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I'll grow every breeder's gear once...
> Some I continue to use!
> 
> I've got some Archive/TGA/GGG gear going now too.


eh, not enough space nor time to try every breeder/line. When I get into Bodhi it was new to me, saw some awesome plants being grown, was happy with results and just keep giving him my money (others have gotten it too). Not every breeder is worth my time or money. I look at our community of enthusiast. Good example would be like car people. Some auto enthusiasts love their BWM, or Audi and could talk all day over the nuances and pros/cons. Other people just look at it as a tool, juse like people who couldn't care less where their ganja is from as long as it gets them stoned. Different strokes is all


----------



## GODWORK (Jun 27, 2014)

Tigers [email protected]

BEAST MODE!


----------



## kgp (Jun 27, 2014)

genuity said:


> i like to make my post short & try to let the plants show the results.


And you do a good job of that. Some of the best pics I see. But what about the rest? Type of high, flavor, smell. These the most important things to a connisure. I've grown great looking plants that turn me off because it's lacking or not my taste or type of high I'm looking for.


genuity said:


> who cares what anyone thinks of anybody,it's lot of breeder attention seeking going on...
> 
> and the focus should be on the seeds you choose to grow.


Everyone cares. It's human nature. You do too or you wouldn't have responded. You wouldn't take all these great pics and take time to post them if you didn't care what anyone thinks. The reason I post is because I try and share the small bit of experience I got from a strain or breeder with an honest no sugar coating report. I hope my words or opinions can help people get a grasp of what to expect. Or save peoples time on growing a strain that I felt, isn't what it's described to be.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 27, 2014)

Was just over at IC and noticed Karma is breeding his Biker with Bodhi's Solo's Stash.


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2014)

kgp said:


> And you do a good job of that. Some of the best pics I see. But what about the rest? Type of high, flavor, smell. These the most important things to a connisure. I've grown great looking plants that turn me off because it's lacking or not my taste or type of high I'm looking for.
> 
> Everyone cares. It's human nature. You do too or you wouldn't have responded. You wouldn't take all these great pics and take time to post them if you didn't care what anyone thinks. The reason I post is because I try and share the small bit of experience I got from a strain or breeder with an honest no sugar coating report. I hope my words or opinions can help people get a grasp of what to expect. Or save peoples time on growing a strain that I felt, isn't what it's described to be.


the response,was cause my name was in the convo....

i been posting pics for a long time,for no real reason other than to share..
as i did with grapestomper og.befor i knew anything about GGG..after i put them pics up on (roll it up) best forum around***
the GGG crew(m4k) got in contact with me,,,,the rest was written
after that..i ran *candydrop *,and i put GGG to the test,with running just them 3 plants i got from that pack of beans(3 plants,3 600 hps)
 
that grow gave me a few units of some very fire(stone body hits,with some mind bending)
i have been growing GGG since.


i give smoke/grow reports for everything i grow,it's all on the forums.

and i do care for my kids,family,friends,people close to me......not if my pic/post gets a like.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 27, 2014)

^ John Candy's worst movie.


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2014)

which one is it?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 27, 2014)

kgp said:


> The reason I post is because I try and share the small bit of experience I got from a strain or breeder with an honest no sugar coating report.


Which accounts for the respect you get from the people I respect. A salesman w/ great pics is still a salesman.



genuity said:


> which one is it?


Planes, Trains and Automobiles. As my avatar reflects, Candy's best days were in his rear view mirror by then.


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2014)

so what was your point?
being your avatar reflects his worst movie


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 27, 2014)

The point was stated in post 5384.

SCTV was not a movie.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 27, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> ^ John Candy's worst movie.


Oh he did worse ones than that. But I will always love Dr. Tongue and Woody Tobias Jr.

Was there a 3D House of Pancakes?


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 27, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> ^ John Candy's worst movie.


Worst movie? He definitely has movies that are worse than Planes Trains and Automobiles.

Who's Harry Crumb
Delirious
Cool Runnings
Canadian Bacon


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2014)

he did lots of movies,and made me enjoy all of them..


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 27, 2014)

Canadian Bacon was so horrible it was awesome  I'd vote for that being his worst.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 27, 2014)

I loved planes trains and autos.

"Those aren't pillows!!!"


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 27, 2014)

PT&A is fucking great, so is Canadian Bacon. I'll nominate Cool Runnings


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> PT&A is fucking great, so is Canadian Bacon. I'll nominate Cool Runnings


2nd ! "Sanka...are ya dead, mon?".


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 27, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh he did worse ones than that. But I will always love Dr. Tongue and Woody Tobias Jr.
> 
> Was there a 3D House of Pancakes?


Would you like.....some SYRUP??


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 27, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> Worst movie? He definitely has movies that are worse than Planes Trains and Automobiles.
> 
> Who's Harry Crumb
> Delirious
> ...


You make 3 very good points. I'll watch Cool Runnings anytime it plays, everytime it plays.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 27, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Would you like.....some SYRUP??


My wife never really understands when I do the sound effects.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2014)

[/QUOTE]

The guys mentioned are great growers but their grows a and opinions don't mean much to me at all.[/QUOTE]

Trust me, the feeling is TOTALLY mutual. Those fellas mentioned actively help the community at large, putting in effort every day. Sorry, but even a passing slagging of Calicat, Gandalf, etc, you are my new Amos.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 27, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> My wife never really understands when I do the sound effects.


Do you also do Count Floyd?


----------



## kgp (Jun 27, 2014)

The guys mentioned are great growers but their grows a and opinions don't mean much to me at all.[/QUOTE]

Trust me, the feeling is TOTALLY mutual. Those fellas mentioned actively help the community at large, putting in effort every day. Sorry, but even a passing slagging of Calicat, Gandalf, etc, you are my new Amos.[/QUOTE]




If all I have to do is say your a good grower but I don't value you opinion than you got bigger problems than me, buddy. lol

But the great hamish knows all, hears all, and see all. Just ask him.

Im honerd to be your new Amos, what ever that means? Wait... Does that mean your going to troll all my threads now? LMAO

I don't have time for your internet obsessed shit. I have a business to run, kids and a wife to be with. Ill see what off the wall shit you post sometime tomorrow. Good night everyone. Im glad we can act like adults.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2014)

Adults I feel don't disrespect as easily as you do. Not opinion nor artistry. Insecure little children do that, and grumpy old men that lived their lives in such a way nobody wants to be around them. One of the most vocal people when you don't like something man. PLEASE. When mentioning adults, consider your own level of maturity. 

If you are not going to care about the opinions of your peers, then you are willingly creating a space between you and your peers, a nice long plastic hallway for you to look down. The place where dreams go to die. 

We are in this together. Well, not you, you are on your own mission.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2014)

An average KGP response:



kgp said:


> Did you really just say that??? Did you really just say that???
> 
> Hamish, you little minded hypocrite. Please start at the beginning of this thread. Read the WHOLE thing. And now read what I quoted you saying.
> 
> You are not even worthy of arguing with. Your senseless ramblings will now be treated as such. Go blow smoke up someone else's ass, I think people are tired of hearing your stupid gibberish.


Once again, YAAAAAWN. Please stop pretending we are married.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 27, 2014)

kgp said:


> But the great hamish knows all, hears all, and see all. Just ask him.
> .


Ha! When have you ever had to ask? 



Mad Hamish said:


> If you are not going to care about the opinions of your peers, then you are willingly creating a space between you and your peers, a nice long plastic hallway for you to look down. The place where dreams go to die.


----------



## kgp (Jun 27, 2014)

^^^^ That shit is too funny. The funniest part is how he doesnt even see how retarded that shit is.

I guess that proves you don't need common sense to grow buds.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2014)

Only thing I can see being proven is that we have a rude, impatient and pretty aggressive fella called KGP that thinks he is teaching me a lesson, all the time exposing his true colors for everybody to see.
I am liking it.

PS: SUPER cute how you fellas are each making a friend.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 27, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Only thing I can see being proven is that we have a rude, impatient and pretty aggressive fella called KGP that thinks he is teaching me a lesson, all the time exposing his true colors for everybody to see.


You mean...like how you were forced to 'apologize' for setting up your 'bros' as GageGreen marks?

"So to eveybody - My final apology is for stating 'that I am not officially affiliated with Gage' which was in a sense a shrugging off of responsibility (one I did not expect) which was total BS." - Mad Hamish


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2014)

I was not forced by any single person. This was all my own decisions and I took responsibility for it. Thanks for pointing out both my loyalty and sense of responsibility. What terrible, terrible human qualities. Nobody at Gage discussed that thread with me at all, not once. It is ALL me and Gen.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2014)

PS, hitting DB shatter, good luck trying to make me angry, you are wasting a lot of your own lives attempting the impossible. I only stopped for a few weeks, that was my unstable time and your only opportunity to phase me about anything. Just so you know.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 27, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I was not forced by any single person. This was all my own decisions and I took responsibility for it. Thanks for pointing out both my loyalty and sense of responsibility.


You're a fool. You set up a thread and hid your affiliation with the company you were pimping for - for your free testers.

Period.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> You're a fool. You set up a thread and hid your affiliation with the company you were pimping for - for your free testers.
> 
> Period.


Uhhh nope. I misunderstood and did not realize I was already accepted as part of the Gage family. So Munkie tells me that I am part of the movement a few days after the post you refer to. So when I did realize I am indeed officially affiliated. I went back, stated it, apologized.

What next? Challenge me a little please.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2014)

I can prove all of the above, posts and emails come with a time and date.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2014)

I am loving this. I live with total integrity. Come at me, I am 100 percent comfortable with every move I make. I can give you a thought process behind it all. This is how I was raised.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 27, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I can prove all of the above, posts and emails come with a time and date.


" I only stopped for a few weeks, that was my unstable time and your only opportunity to phase me about anything. Just so you know." - Mad Hamish


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2014)

Sigh. What an asshole.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2014)

Seriously, that didn't even say anything or make any point any body but amos understands. Herijuana must be pretty good.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jun 27, 2014)

Alright guys let's stop with the pissing contests and who's dicks bigger... I believe these forums are honestly here to help people. Whether it's to learn, teach, help others. If there are personal issues then squash them in private messages, or just move on. Everybody has an opinion and it do ant matter who it is, not everybody can be swayed in an arguement whether right or wrong. Let's get back to the thread topic at hand instead of bickering.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jun 28, 2014)

All I know is I fired up some Golden Triangle and laughed my ass off at this bickering. 

Asshole Amos...witty hipster

Me mate hammy...truth and fair!!!

Stow...snob (from Michigan) my second fav

Genuity doin work

Don't read Tonight's or KGBs posts. 

I grow the best tasting and perfectly cured B gear. Have a nice day runner ups.


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Jun 28, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am loving this. I live with total integrity. Come at me, I am 100 percent comfortable with every move I make. I can give you a thought process behind it all. This is how I was raised.


What integrity? You admitted to lying about your experiences with og kush and pretend like you've been growing for 25 years. No one growing for 25 years gets as stupidly giddy about a few photographs as you and spams them everywhere. Cool pics bro, you still don't know shit about genetics and most certainly lack integrity. Funny thing is even after you admitted that you never tasted og, you still make posts referencing it's flavor and how good it makes concentrates, as if you know. Fake mofo.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 28, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> All I know is I fired up some Golden Triangle and laughed my ass off at this bickering.
> 
> Asshole Amos...witty hipster
> 
> ...


 Still bitter from when I told ya "protecting sources" was bullshit huh? That's okay, some people like grudges. Anyways I think most of the people in this thread are pretty cool, and everyone of those names you posted are good and helpful members in their own rights. Eta, even if they can be annoying at times, self included.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 28, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> All I know is I fired up some Golden Triangle and laughed my ass off at this bickering.
> 
> Asshole Amos...witty hipster
> 
> ...


Golden Triangle has offspring that are an upgrade to the TK clone!
My only female from 5 plants is a keeper. Stronger/slighty higher yielding/more complex flavored OG.


----------



## kgp (Jun 28, 2014)

Truth be told my golden triangle is very potent. Great flavor and stupid high. Also quite the yielder.

Is it og? No. That's ok. I'm not mad about. 

I will do a smoke report soon.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 28, 2014)

Is there even one real definition of OG? Isn't it just from kush Hindu or something?

Did this whole thing really start from someone talking about selfmade grapestompers?


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm looking forward to that smoke report, especially since it seemed like a "better" plant than the clone only. Thing I don't understand is we've been on this forum long enough to know each others personality (at least online, I bet sharing a joint with any of you over a beer would be an enjoyable experience, even some of the folks I've disagreed with or don't particularly care for me at times),
one would think we know when someone's being contradictory, or simply talking shit. Besides Mads been pretty open about some struggles so I don't feel the need to necessarily give him or anyone shit, particularly since we share share a common interest


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 28, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is there even one real definition of OG? Isn't it just from kush Hindu or something?
> 
> Did this whole thing really start from someone talking about selfmade grapestompers?


not sure, this shit wax and wanes...


----------



## kindnug (Jun 28, 2014)

kgp said:


> Truth be told my golden triangle is very potent. Great flavor and stupid high. Also quite the yielder.
> 
> Is it og? No. That's ok. I'm not mad about.
> 
> I will do a smoke report soon.


Golden Triangle is a male factory.
I got 4/5 males, but I lucked up and got an OG tasting female.

Looking forward to the smoke report, You probably got fruity Green Crack offspring.
F1 offspring can be all over the spectrum of possibilities.

I wish you luck finding what you want!


----------



## kindnug (Jun 28, 2014)

If you live anywhere in Cali, I can get you what your looking for KGP.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 28, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Golden Triangle is a male factory.
> I got 4/5 males, but I lucked up and got an OG tasting female.
> 
> Looking forward to the smoke report, You probably got fruity Green Crack offspring.
> ...


Did I mix you and KGP up? If so sorry I just know someone loves the TK cut and is working it in


----------



## kgp (Jun 28, 2014)

kindnug said:


> If you live anywhere in Cali, I can get you what your looking for KGP.


I wish I was closer bro. Michigan.
We are getting better cuts. The tk is here. Just people don't share.
I've got faceoff, sfv og.
Had yeti from seed that was way bomb but lost it.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 28, 2014)

kgp said:


> I wish I was closer bro. Michigan.
> We are getting better cuts. The tk is here. Just people don't share.
> I've got faceoff, sfv og.
> Had yeti from seed that was way bomb but lost it.


That or sell fakes up here. It's a shame and I know of that place some of you guys get cuts from in A2 down the road from me, I just want verification from someone in the know. Plus I really fear broad mites, like fuck those spawns of the devil


----------



## kgp (Jun 28, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm looking forward to that smoke report, especially since it seemed like a "better" plant than the clone only. Thing I don't understand is we've been on this forum long enough to know each others personality (at least online, I bet sharing a joint with any of you over a beer would be an enjoyable experience, even some of the folks I've disagreed with or don't particularly care for me at times),
> one would think we know when someone's being contradictory, or simply talking shit. Besides Mads been pretty open about some struggles so I don't feel the need to necessarily give him or anyone shit, particularly since we share share a common interest


I agree. I don't like mad or the shit he posts. I never wanted to pick on him, but he blows up on me when I mention anything he dislikes. He trolled me last night. I should have kept my cool and brushed it off. Easier said than done.

We all do share a common interest.

I just wish we can express our feelings without people getting angry.

Especially when it's about a strain or breeder. There's nothing wrong with a debate. 

That's what this is for. We can disagree and argue our points as to why. Share experiences and opinions, even if they're different. But respect each other and our opinions.

I'm guilty of being sucked in the heat. Most times we can talk it out and discuss topics.


----------



## kgp (Jun 28, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> That or sell fakes up here. It's a shame and I know of that place some of you guys get cuts from in A2 down the road from me, I just want verification from someone in the know. Plus I really fear broad mites, like fuck those spawns of the devil


Yes broad mites from a clone will ruin everything. That's how I lost my yeti.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 28, 2014)

kgp said:


> I agree. I don't like mad or the shit he posts. I never wanted to pick on him, but he blows up on me when I mention anything he dislikes. He trolled me last night. I should have kept my cool and brushed it off. Easier said than done.
> 
> We all do share a common interest.
> 
> ...


I'm guilty of it too. I'm trying not to be a dick when I otherwise would with people. I mean what's the point? It basically shits on the conversation, creates discourse amongst otherwise very helpful members, and takes away from real conversations. I honestly got no problems with any of ya all. Few real knobheads on this board and really not in this thread. We all have our moments, but I know we can be better than that. I know mad on other boards and he really doesn't cause any problems and is a useful member, plus like I said, the dudes been pretty open about issues (which could explain situations, and Mad, please don't think I'm knocking ya cause I'm not), so I think we can be...more understanding.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 28, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm guilty of it too. I'm trying not to be a dick when I otherwise would with people. I mean what's the point? It basically shits on the conversation, creates discourse amongst otherwise very helpful members, and takes away from real conversations. I honestly got no problems with any of ya all. Few real knobheads on this board and really not in this thread. We all have our moments, but I know we can be better than that. I know mad on other boards and he really doesn't cause any problems and is a useful member, plus like I said, the dudes been pretty open about issues (which could explain situations, and Mad, please don't think I'm knocking ya cause I'm not), so I think we can be...more understanding.


Well said. I'll join ya


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 28, 2014)

I just think everyone needs to do what I'm doing, smoke a bowl and watch Canadian Bacon  

I watched "What about Bob?" last night obviously not a Candy piece but another classic oldie


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 28, 2014)

Dunbar Santiago said:


> What integrity? You admitted to lying about your experiences with og kush and pretend like you've been growing for 25 years. No one growing for 25 years gets as stupidly giddy about a few photographs as you and spams them everywhere. Cool pics bro, you still don't know shit about genetics and most certainly lack integrity. Funny thing is even after you admitted that you never tasted og, you still make posts referencing it's flavor and how good it makes concentrates, as if you know. Fake mofo.






TonightYou said:


> Still bitter from when I told ya "protecting sources" was bullshit huh? That's okay, some people like grudges.


[ raises hand ]

It's pretty easy when all that's necessary is quoting from the perps' past postings.  Others are free to choose their own MOs. .


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh god! I fucking love what about Bob! All I know is Jamaica, we have a bobsled team!


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 28, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> [ raises hand ]
> 
> It's pretty easy when all that's necessary is quoting from the perps' past postings.  Others are free to choose their own MOs. .


Hopefully not bitter towards me my friend. I just know it was only a few months ago and Red was asking questions and joining the bodhi wave. All I said in response to "do you think we should tell sourced for HN?" I said yea. They publicly advertise and besides not everyone who wants to know, knows I got nothing against him/her, just thought it was a bit protectionist for no reason. Here to help is my philosophy cause I know I need it sometimes too


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 28, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Hopefully not bitter towards me my friend.


Of course not, amigo.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 28, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Did I mix you and KGP up? If so sorry I just know someone loves the TK cut and is working it in


I made too many TK Bx beans.

Buddy already has 7female/20(in flower) from the 50 I traded with him.
I haven't seen them myself yet, but he said they all had a strong skunk funk in veg + began trich production ~2nd week of flowering.

They should be close to 4wk mark now, I'll check on them @ 7-8wk.
If I see any special ladies, will get a few clones of them.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 28, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I made too many TK Bx beans.
> 
> Buddy already has 7female/20(in flower) from the 50 I traded with him.
> I haven't seen them myself yet, but he said they all had a strong skunk funk in veg + began trich production ~2nd week of flowering.
> ...


well if ya need any testers


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 28, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I made too many TK Bx beans.
> 
> Buddy already has 7female/20(in flower) from the 50 I traded with him.
> I haven't seen them myself yet, but he said they all had a strong skunk funk in veg + began trich production ~2nd week of flowering.
> ...


That seems like a problem a few friends could help you solve 

Edit 


TonightYou said:


> well if ya need any testers


 Lol Tonight and I think the same way apparently


----------



## kindnug (Jun 28, 2014)

It's possible, but a month from now I should have an idea if they are stable or worth searching through.

I want to make sure there are no tranny problems before giving any away.
I wouldn't want to cost anyone time or money.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 28, 2014)

Understandable. In fact quite admirable when there are breeders without the same concern


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 28, 2014)

kindnug said:


> It's possible, but a month from now I should have an idea if they are stable or worth searching through.
> 
> I want to make sure there are no tranny problems before giving any away.
> I wouldn't want to cost anyone time or money.


see that's called doing your due diligence, but if so, ya know how to reach me


----------



## kgp (Jun 28, 2014)

kindnug said:


> It's possible, but a month from now I should have an idea if they are stable or worth searching through.
> 
> I want to make sure there are no tranny problems before giving any away.
> I wouldn't want to cost anyone time or money.


Thats why you give them a way with a warning that they are not tested and grow at your own risk.

Give away a couple hundred and let others help you with your research. Should help you get the bigger picture much faster. Thats what Im going to do with my next breeding project. 

Face off x forest fire (fire og x loompas headband bx)

Forest fire f2

Whire fire x forest fire

I just got a pack of flaming alien that I think I might try. Fire og x faded alien (og kush x ((sour diesel x alien tech))


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 28, 2014)

I'll try fuckin anything  But most folks probably won't want to ship to Canada  That just opens a whole new can of worms. I grow so few plants at a time that I can watch very diligently and if something were to get out of control it would be dealt with swiftly.

I'm going to be doing more plants this year as I feel I kind of have stuff dialed in where I want it and won't have to worry about issues, that and I have/had some health concerns but hopefully that's sorted now. Got some clones rooting to test my new soil mix before I go Bodhi and Gage crazy


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 28, 2014)

Not that I encourage illegality, but beans can easily be shipped in a letter. ETA meaning they are not needed to be cleared by customs


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 28, 2014)

I can't wait for my Blue Tara and Tranquil Elephantizer to get here  They are in the country so should be here by mid week hopefully.

The TE is sold out again, last time a strain I ordered sold out my order got snagged, that was a shitty time hopefully I have better luck this time.

And synergy always forget I got 2 5's of that coming too 
boom 
Just looked and it says it's cleared customs so should be here soon !


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I can't wait for my Blue Tara and Tranquil Elephantizer to get here  They are in the country so should be here by mid week hopefully.
> 
> The TE is sold out again, last time a strain I ordered sold out my order got snagged, that was a shitty time hopefully I have better luck this time.
> 
> ...


Nice. I have a couple free packs of Synergy on the way too.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 28, 2014)

Ah see I went Beansman, so no freebies for me  I would a done tude but was late to the party. ETA I really am stoked to fucking run TE


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jun 28, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Hopefully not bitter towards me my friend. I just know it was only a few months ago and Red was asking questions and joining the bodhi wave. All I said in response to "do you think we should tell sourced for HN?" I said yea. They publicly advertise and besides not everyone who wants to know, knows I got nothing against him/her, just thought it was a bit protectionist for no reason. Here to help is my philosophy cause I know I need it sometimes too


Never bitter. I seen the HN thing a mile away...thought it would put some in jeapordy. Just tried to look out for y'all. 

The smokes cleared now 'no pun' and I think they're the best/inexpensive/safest place to order from now. *JUNE PROMO* BOGO on GGG.

Ya know Ham and I didn't get along at first 

Stow put it best...I'm an acquired taste


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 28, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Never bitter. I seen the HN thing a mile away...thought it would put some in jeapordy. Just tried to look out for y'all.
> 
> The smokes cleared now 'no pun' and I think they're the best/inexpensive/safest place to order from now. *JUNE PROMO* BOGO on GGG.
> 
> ...


 I feel ya man, misunderstanding. Seems ya been dormant lately, but I enjoy your participation.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 28, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Ah see I went Beansman, so no freebies for me  I would a done tude but was late to the party. ETA I really am stoked to fucking run TE


Oh so you did get the remix then? It's the same cross but backwards parents? Will be interesting to see the differences between yours and mine for sure.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes! I'm excited to see how it turns out SSDD is a great pain killing smoke, as my friend put it "stupefied". I can always use something different and I always enjoy finding subtle difference in effects


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 28, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Never bitter. I seen the HN thing a mile away...thought it would put some in jeapordy. Just tried to look out for y'all.
> 
> The smokes cleared now 'no pun' and I think they're the best/inexpensive/safest place to order from now. *JUNE PROMO* BOGO on GGG.
> 
> ...


 Well at least both of us caught on that we were not going to out-troll each other lol... Fun times. How are your ladies, your garden happy and kicking I trust.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 28, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well at least both of us caught on that we were not going to out-troll each other lol... Fun times. How are your ladies, your garden happy and kicking I trust.


 I know you bought some strains, find any treasure Red?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a keeper GT and many clones ATM. Goji, pine queen, and some NL5 21 days in veg. Bout to throw em in early and veg the fuck out of some mothers milk and pine queen cuttings. 

What's a descent cam besides the eNessay iPhone?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 28, 2014)

I rock a Canon Sx500 I got for free  I still use my iphone a lot for non flower shots.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 28, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Stow put it best...I'm an acquired taste


Yes, much like cardboard is an acquired taste.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 28, 2014)

kgp said:


> Thats why you give them a way with a warning that they are not tested and grow at your own risk.
> 
> Give away a couple hundred and let others help you with your research. Should help you get the bigger picture much faster. Thats what Im going to do with my next breeding project.


You know, I'll read over some of the crosses people are making just to see what people are excited about, but I've never been a flag waver trying to get some free 'tester' beans everytime someone announces some. There's more than enough companies doing that work that I'm already interested in, and I'm happy to pay for their good efforts.

With that in mind, take this as a compliment - not a solicitation: it's clear that you have a very exacting preference in your smoke....an extremely defined sense of what you're looking for. That, and a shared sense of buzzkill, would make me curious to share a joint of whatever you produce.


----------



## kgp (Jun 28, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> You know, I'll read over some of the crosses people are making just to see what people are excited about, but I've never been a flag waver trying to get some free 'tester' beans everytime someone announces some. There's more than enough companies doing that work that I'm already interested in, and I'm happy to pay for their good efforts.
> 
> With that in mind, take this as a compliment - not a solicitation: it's clear that you have a very exacting preference in your smoke....an extremely defined sense of what you're looking for. That, and a shared sense of buzzkill, would make me curious to share a joint of whatever you produce.


I am the same. The only thing I would "test" would be a cross that I would buy. A free seed is birdseed if you don't have passion for the parents.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 28, 2014)

Awhile back I fed chickens with some freebies I wasn't interested in growing.
They were gone in seconds...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm still real new at this  All the mystery and intrigue of these famous strains  I'll try pretty much anything unless it has horrible reviews. But my wants far exceed what I can actually grow  I've spent way to much this past year on genetics.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 28, 2014)

what the hell does this have to do with bodhi?


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Jun 28, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lookin nice Pepe! I've got a couple on deck that will be flipped to flower in a few weeks. Be sure to Check back in and let me know how she smokes....


 Will do. She is mighty frosty, smelling great and ready for the chop. In a few days anyway. GG4 smokes really well and the high is strong and long lasting. If anyone is running the auruba love to see progress of her. The Alaskan TF cross and Dank Sanatra are two other bodhi's i'd like to try. Along with Goji. All seem to have high makes.


----------



## Scroga (Jun 28, 2014)

After seeing gogi sell out at tude, i impulsively grabbed a pack of beaver and blue Tara... like I need anymore beans...


----------



## mjv19420 (Jun 29, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Any ideas on a Goji OG issue?
> 
> I ran my selected mother - 1st clone generation. I let them go a full ten weeks, some 74 days.
> 
> ...


Had the same same with my goji . Very small seeds I wish I knew ....


----------



## Slimjimham (Jun 29, 2014)

Ok guys, please don't freak out...

So I'm looking for some advice on bodhi pick n mix... I hate to say it but something about putting all my eggs in one basket (growing 6-10 seeds of one strain) doesn't sit right with me after I've been burnt with other strains.

So I'm looking for herbies pick n mix recommendation, or something similar since they're sold out.

And a recommendation for an in stock strain.

Keep in mind I'm concerned with overall yield. bag appeal and taste are huge with me... currently I don't have anything that tastes amazing. Basically asking for the impossible I'm sure.

If it matters I grow soil (5gal smart pots) about 5'6/6' trees... using h&g nutes with sea green, protek, and greatwhite for the most part.

... I tried the goji as a freebie, good taste/smell... but small nugs with a leafy look even after a good trim(I pride myself on a real tight trim)... Not to mention 4 chunky nugs on a branch are easier to trim than 6-8 small guys

Thanks... Basically since I can't get pickn mix what's attitude got in stock that I should jump on to get the synergy (is it worth getting)

Fuck I'm high. Sorry for the rambling ha

...Oh and out of 100 point scale I'd rather have a plant that scores 92 with a large yield than a 98 with a small yield ha


----------



## Slimjimham (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh and I'm on a tight 9 week schedule for harvesting


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 29, 2014)

Scroga said:


> After seeing gogi sell out at tude, i impulsively grabbed a pack of beaver and blue Tara... like I need anymore beans...


Yeah, I hope my order makes it through ok...Goji and SSDD, both now sold out at the 'tude.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 29, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> what the hell does this have to do with bodhi?


That's my question to you aswell^

I just got my Blockhead Bx from the bean fairy.
Skylotus + SSDD are now on their way to me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2014)

Anyone got any info on bhodi's satsuma strain?!


----------



## kindnug (Jun 29, 2014)

Most phenotypes are bushy sativa, I'm just starting 2nd week of flower.
I've got 1/4 female that is a bean pole, but it has HUGE fan leaves.

I got 4/5 females, so that was nice.
I also noticed it wasn't restocked when the new strains were @ beansman.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice one thanks for the info. I'm looking for a nice summer haze.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 29, 2014)

kindnug said:


> That's my question to you aswell^
> 
> I just got my Blockhead Bx from the bean fairy.
> Skylotus + SSDD are now on their way to me.


OOH That's what I'm lookin at next  really don't need anymore beans but the Blockhead looks nice and free Goji beans doesn't sound bad either  I'll have to watch beansman


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2014)

Slimjimham said:


> Ok guys, please don't freak out...
> 
> So I'm looking for some advice on bodhi pick n mix... I hate to say it but something about putting all my eggs in one basket (growing 6-10 seeds of one strain) doesn't sit right with me after I've been burnt with other strains.


I agree. But then, I'm not a pheno hunter, so I understand those that go for big packs.

But while some people are concerned about SSDD [for instance] selling out, I've ran/running five out of eleven, so the remaining 6 will likely make for fine trade chips should that day ever happen. Same for Blood Orange and BBH most likely, especially since I found a BO mom to run a few times.

But to your question, after buying three eleven packs [Goji, then SSDD and BO to get a free eleven pack of BBH], I decided to use TSSC to grab some samples of some others. 5 ATF, and 3 ea of Ancient OG and Solos Stash. I'll probably grab 3 -5 Pagoda at some point if I read some good reviews. Fitting them in a run schedule is the problem.

There is likely much good smoke in beans I just haven't been able to get to - it's taken two years to finally get back and pop 3 Chuckys Bride, which is in a group of 3 Solos Stash and 2 GDP Phantom Cookies to veg, clone, and toss out back the end of July to sex. So, I dig where you're coming from. 5 packs would suit my situation better than accumulating dust on the extras.

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/collections/bodhi-marijuana-seeds?page=1


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 29, 2014)

Amos, that is why I am running only a few beans at a time. Now the downside to this is I'm getting a limited amount of females and not necessarily identifying similarities, and differences. I am attempting to save half a pack or so for down the road, have a larger space and can keep more plants. Nice thing is at least I get to cycle through a bunch of good gear. Plus there is always more breeders and more beans to try at the same time


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Amos, that is why I am running only a few beans at a time. Now the downside to this is I'm getting a limited amount of females and not necessarily identifying similarities, and differences. I am attempting to save half a pack or so for down the road, have a larger space and can keep more plants. Nice thing is at least I get to cycle through a bunch of good gear. Plus there is always more breeders and more beans to try at the same time


Yeah, it's endless, with what's to purchase, what you can clone, and what you can cross if you want. That - and space and need - is why it's rare that I run the same strain more than twice in a row. Adventure and variety are big factors in my enjoyment of our hobby.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey there folks... help me here... I'm looking for a Bodhi strain, gotta have plenty of bag appeal, stay under 18", have huge nugs that are sugar coated, and finish in 2 weeks... ha, ha, ha!

Naaaah, lol! Except for 2 Goji freebies that both ended up male, I'm on my 1st real Bodhi run: 10 Appalachian Thunderfucks and 2 Sunshine Daydreams.

Out of an 11 pk of ATF's, 4 showed male, 6 female, and 1 dud. I've got 4 of the ladies in a 34"x34" scrog over a soiless bed, under a horizontal 400W CMH in an old Super Sun reflector. The other 2 gals are flowering around a Vertical double stack with a 400W CMH and a 400W Super Blue MH.

The scrog is 32 days into flower.   

Right around 21 days into flower, I started seeing a few nanners:



These 2 have been flipped for just about 2 weeks, nothing but pistils here, so far.



I spritz the whole screen with water a couple of times/day, and a few seeds are always a bonus to me... newly appearing nanners seem to have slowed, but I'm wondering if I should be worried?

I'm also seeing what looks like 3 distinct phenos, and possibly 5... does anyone have a handle on what to look for as far as keepers?

I'd appreciate any ATF info, or nudges towards info... seems to be a pretty large Bodhi contingency here!

Also, the SSDD's have been up for 54 days, and still have not shown any pre-flowers. The ATF's took 45 days... are the SSDD's just that much slower, or should I be consideing a change in tactics?  ?

Thanks,
Flakey


----------



## kindnug (Jun 29, 2014)

You'll have to wait until you smoke them to really know which to keep.
I hope you find a keeper from those 6 females, but I don't have any exp growing or smoking Alaskan Thunderfuck.

If any lean to Green Crack(in Appy male) they will have a dank mango/fruit/mild skunk smell when buds form.


----------



## dominica (Jun 29, 2014)

Is there any feedback on the blockhead bx? Not really interested in either parents but all the mentions of grape got me going


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 29, 2014)

kindnug said:


> You'll have to wait until you smoke them to really know which to keep.
> I hope you find a keeper from those 6 females, but I don't have any exp growing or smoking Alaskan Thunderfuck.
> 
> If any lean to Green Crack(in Appy male) they will have a dank mango/fruit/mild skunk smell when buds form.


Thanks kindnug! I guess I can smoke them all, lol! The 4 scroggers all have pretty much of the same sorta sweet, very,very mild skunkishness. All 4 of the males look identical, so far, I'm going to let them run their course outdoors... and collect as much splooge as possible!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 1, 2014)

really debating tossing my clones and running my Bodhi when it gets here  But I need the clones to test my soiL!!!! The Dilemna's!!! I don't want to throw my nice Bodhi and Gage gear into a hot soil and have them melt 

Been eyeing the gear so long now I want to run it lol, just have to wait for it to get here in the next couple days. Pretty excite to see what he's got to offer.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 1, 2014)

Well are the clones any good? I toss things from time to time, such as extra clones or plants I'm done with. Could ya get a run in while vegging B gear?


----------



## kindnug (Jul 1, 2014)

Hoping I can find 1 offspring in Satsuma that has sweet orange flavors with the potency I desire. I'm in love with the structure of these plants.

I remember Orange Crush tasted like orange candy, not quite the potency of todays strains though.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyone ever smoked the mother of Satsuma?
I haven't seen or smoked any type of Cali O in quite a few years.

I've been smoking various types of Og kush for what seems like forever.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 1, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Hoping I can find 1 offspring in Satsuma that has sweet orange flavors with the potency I desire. I'm in love with the structure of these plants.
> 
> I remember Orange Crush tasted like orange candy, not quite the potency of todays strains though.


How far along are you? Curious to see what you find. B has a ton of gear that looks good, but if I were to buy another pack (I really shouldn't) it would be Satsuma.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Well are the clones any good? I toss things from time to time, such as extra clones or plants I'm done with. Could ya get a run in while vegging B gear?


Nah, I only have my closet to work with right now, my extra veg space is filled with soil and amendments  I won't be flowering until late August to mid September when the heat drops down a bit. My main concern is my soil mix being too hot.

The EmDogs are taking forever to root, and they are the ones I wanted to run again the most, but they did this last time too. I had a cal/mag issue 2/3 flower and didn't correct it really hurt the potential I think I think I'll wait another week on the EmDogs and if they don't root then I'll keep 1 training day for a soil tester and run some B's when it gets here. I got the one Training Day pheno that doesn't hermie much but also sucks.

This emdog got me rambling man.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 1, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Nah, I only have my closet to work with right now, my extra veg space is filled with soil and amendments  I won't be flowering until late August to mid September when the heat drops down a bit. My main concern is my soil mix being too hot.
> 
> The EmDogs are taking forever to root, and they are the ones I wanted to run again the most, but they did this last time too. I had a cal/mag issue 2/3 flower and didn't correct it really hurt the potential I think I think I'll wait another week on the EmDogs and if they don't root then I'll keep 1 training day for a soil tester and run some B's when it gets here. I got the one Training Day pheno that doesn't hermie much but also sucks.
> 
> This emdog got me rambling man.


unless a plant is really spectacular, I wouldn't bother dealing with a pain in the ass plant (cloning, vegging, flowering all over the place, insert own requirements). Not that I've had emdog, but I doubt it's anywhere near as good as anything Bodhi has put out. ETA this is the reason I don't do organic soil and shit in my place, I don't have the space. Love organics, would rather run that way, but I simply can't be bothered mixing, storing and waiting for soil to be ready. At the end of the day, a plant doesn't care what source it gets its nutrients, and I've never seen a study nor experienced one form being "better" than another when it comes to the finished product.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> unless a plant is really spectacular, I wouldn't bother dealing with a pain in the ass plant (cloning, vegging, flowering all over the place, insert own requirements). Not that I've had emdog, but I doubt it's anywhere near as good as anything Bodhi has put out.


 I don't know if it would be as good as B gear, but I'd hate to toss that one I think it may have potential if I grew it right/let it finish and didn't ignore it's needs about the 5th week then try to correct it way later then I should have. It's hard to determine if the smoke will be that much better if I didn't make those errors so I'll give it another small space.

think Im going to toss the TD's mom and clones since I've come the conclusion it sucks this morning  and save 1-2 emdog clones just to see if I can do her justice and run 2 of each my B's when they get here.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 1, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> How far along are you? Curious to see what you find. B has a ton of gear that looks good, but if I were to buy another pack (I really shouldn't) it would be Satsuma.


2nd wk flowering, trich production already
That's the same way I feel about Goji right now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 1, 2014)

kindnug said:


> 2nd wk flowering
> That's the same way I feel about Goji right now.


Cool! I've got 3 Gogi females (one keeper cut gifted from another member, 2 from seed) that are in the 2'nd week of flower too. I'll be your Gogi Guinea Pig and you can be my Satsuma Guinea Pig.


----------



## calicat (Jul 1, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Anyone ever smoked the mother of Satsuma?
> I haven't seen or smoked any type of Cali O in quite a few years.
> 
> I've been smoking various types of Og kush for what seems like forever.


Great taste. Great yields. Easy to build tolerance to. Great chill headstash.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 1, 2014)

That's how I remember the old Cali O, maybe lotus will improve the tolerance build up/potency.
I guess I'm looking for a good mixture of the parents then.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 1, 2014)

Damn seedsman and their specials! I wonder if they will do a 5 pack of Goji or just a couple beans... either way Blue Tara is mine and I'll probably grab the northern lights as I've always wanted that classic strain. Thought about buying either Mr. Nice/Sensi version but if Bodhi has two different lines down to an f3 that sounds far more interesting (and cheaper!). Anyone grow NL back in the day? What was it like? Eta or if you grew Bodhi


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Damn seedsman and their specials! I wonder if they will do a 5 pack of Goji or just a couple beans... either way Blue Tara is mine and I'll probably grab the northern lights as I've always wanted that classic strain. Thought about buying either Mr. Nice/Sensi version but if Bodhi has two different lines down to an f3 that sounds far more interesting (and cheaper!). Anyone grow NL back in the day? What was it like? Eta or if you grew Bodhi


Yeah I'm having a hard time leaving that sale alone too Tonight 

If it's 5 Goji's there's no way I'm not pulling the trigger. I wouldn't mind the TH MKultra aswell heard good things, the rest I don't care too too much about.

I've never dealt with them before do you think they will let us know before the sale? or will it go live before we find out how many freebies?


----------



## kindnug (Jul 1, 2014)

They will send email on Friday if your on their mailing list telling you the discount code.
I'm sure some1 will post that code on RIU once the email is sent out.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyone else notice tude is not running bodhi special in july? Must be out of freebies.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 1, 2014)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Anyone else notice tude is not running bodhi special in july? Must be out of freebies.


Well I certainly hope customs keeps their greedy fingers out of my package. I had 10 synergy coming and the TE was sold out too. Pretty sure they have cleared and Canada post is taking their sweet time as per usual


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 1, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> really debating tossing my clones and running my Bodhi when it gets here  But I need the clones to test my soiL!!!! The Dilemna's!!! I don't want to throw my nice Bodhi and Gage gear into a hot soil and have them melt
> 
> Been eyeing the gear so long now I want to run it lol, just have to wait for it to get here in the next couple days. Pretty excite to see what he's got to offer.


If you're not sure about your soil, just run a couple beans to test - a big advantage of 11-packs.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 1, 2014)

True enough. I have those barnies promos i haven't tossed to the birds yet  I don't want to waste a single bodhi if they are as good as I hear


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 1, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> True enough. I have those barnies promos i haven't tossed to the birds yet  I don't want to waste a single bodhi if they are as good as I hear


out of all the breeders with threads listed, and even if you were to go through this whole thread, how many truly negative posts (that are not growers error) are complaining about his gear? Not many. Sure you may find a few plants or even a strain to be a let down by your standards, I did with superstitious, but all in all, if you aren't playing with testers, you will find some awesome plants. Eta superstitious just wasn't what I'm looking for, it was still a very solid, and great smoke regardless of my preferences.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 1, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> True enough. I have those barnies promos i haven't tossed to the birds yet  I don't want to waste a single bodhi if they are as good as I hear


 B's gear is better than you have heard lol... Yup, just chuck a freebie bean or two in, some CC fem or something. It is the only way to know.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> out of all the breeders with threads listed, and even if you were to go through this whole thread, how many truly negative posts (that are not growers error) are complaining about his gear? Not many. Sure you may find a few plants or even a strain to be a let down by your standards, I did with superstitious, but all in all, if you aren't playing with testers, you will find some awesome plants.


None have been what I expected, but all have been better than I could expect.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 1, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> True enough. I have those barnies promos i haven't tossed to the birds yet  I don't want to waste a single bodhi if they are as good as I hear


Run up to Home Depot and grab a couple cheap plants and plug those in to your soil. You'll know in a hurry if its ready or not


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 1, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> None have been what I expected, but all have been better than I could expect.


exactly! When I first popped those free Goji, I had done some reading and all of the info pointed to some solid genetics. I was blown away by the vigor and just quality of what I was seeing in veg and early flower. Upon harvest I was determined to try a few more strains that only solidified my feelings towards B s gear


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Damn seedsman and their specials! I wonder if they will do a 5 pack of Goji or just a couple beans... either way Blue Tara is mine and I'll probably grab the northern lights as I've always wanted that classic strain. Thought about buying either Mr. Nice/Sensi version but if Bodhi has two different lines down to an f3 that sounds far more interesting (and cheaper!). Anyone grow NL back in the day? What was it like? Eta or if you grew Bodhi



Peak Seeds is supposed to have a great representation of NL. I grew their NL x Skunk #1 and it was dynamite. Great prices, quick delivery, no hassle


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 1, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Peak Seeds is supposed to have a great representation of NL. I grew their NL x Skunk #1 and it was dynamite. Great prices, quick delivery, no hassle


 I hear good things about them. Who carries their gear? I stumbled upon it before but can't recall where


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I hear good things about them. Who carries their gear? I stumbled upon it before but can't recall where


They have their own site.

http://www.peakseedsbc.com/


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 1, 2014)

Ah, I am loving that blueberry look. Usually I'm not a colors person. I wonder what fillia generation that is.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 1, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> None have been what I expected, but all have been better than I could expect.





TonightYou said:


> exactly!


With all due respect, TY - I know you're not a flavor chaser - but then what _is _the point of naming a strain orange or blueberry etc if there is no expectations to get orange or blueberry etc? For example. I love my jars of Blueberry Hill as a smooth and effective smoke, but no one tastes or smells blueberry in it. One of 4 Blood Orange has only faint hints of orange so far.

I appreciate consistent good smoke, but when choosing a strain to run, don't most of us read the strain descriptions, then purchase based on those expectations?


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 1, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> With all due respect, TY - I know you're not a flavor chaser - but then what _is _the point of naming a strain orange or blueberry etc if there is no expectations to get orange or blueberry etc? For example. I love my jars of Blueberry Hill as a smooth and effective smoke, but no one tastes or smells blueberry in it. One of 4 Blood Orange has only faint hints of orange so far.
> 
> I appreciate consistent good smoke, but when choosing a strain to run, don't most of us read the strain descriptions, then purchase based on those expectations?


 Always respect my friend. How many BBH did you run? I had two girls both similar so I picked the one that seemed higher quality. I get what you are saying about a name should match, but there are going to be selections as you know. My blueberry hill smells less of blueberries than my SSDD. With BBH, it's a subtle blueberry aroma, with a hashy pepper backend. I plan on running more as I'm sure there are some gems to stumble upon. right now in flower, my lone lemon zinger is loud! I hope she stays that way throughout flower and until cure, like strong lemon peels, different from the lemon aroma I ran into on my four superstitious


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 1, 2014)

Personally I'm kinda in the search for something floral in aroma and smoke. After that Afghanistan I ran, I'd love to find more nuanced floral strains


----------



## COGrown (Jul 1, 2014)

...all of my bodhi strains have had at least one pheno that matched the description rather well. The lemon thai crosses are lemony, the bubba crosses have been bubba in taste. I missed out on the blueberry hill promo, but Blue Lotus is without a doubt the single most blueberry smelling and tasting plant I've grown from seed. Snow Lotus has always had less of an influence on flavor and smell than the appy, which is a fairly dominant male in a lot of ways. Goji and Love Triangle both had phenos with OG flavor characteristics that popped up. Not every girl from every bodhi pack is going to be a keeper, but I've certainly never had one that disappointed the people who ended up smoking it. Flavor and smell are particularly hard things to guarantee in f1 seeds, but every pack from bodhi I've run has had at least one female with the advertised flavor profile.

@TonightYou that lemon aroma is from the Satori mom, it is very different from any of the west coast lemon strains, and I would imagine the superstitious gets its lemon taste from the trainwreck cutting used in Stevie Wonder.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 1, 2014)

COGrown said:


> ...all of my bodhi strains have had at least one pheno that matched the description rather well. The lemon thai crosses are lemony, the bubba crosses have been bubba in taste. I missed out on the blueberry hill promo, but Blue Lotus is without a doubt the single most blueberry smelling and tasting plant I've grown from seed. Snow Lotus has always had less of an influence on flavor and smell than the appy, which is a fairly dominant male in a lot of ways. Goji and Love Triangle both had phenos with OG flavor characteristics that popped up. Not every girl from every bodhi pack is going to be a keeper, but I've certainly never had one that disappointed the people who ended up smoking it. Flavor and smell are particularly hard things to guarantee in f1 seeds, but every pack from bodhi I've run has had at least one female with the advertised flavor profile.
> 
> @TonightYou that lemon aroma is from the Satori mom, it is very different from any of the west coast lemon strains, and I would imagine the superstitious gets its lemon taste from the trainwreck cutting used in Stevie Wonder.


ya said so many things I agree with you on. I find the appy does dominate more than the snow lotus. I've noticed the snow lotus trait I've ran into is the foxtailing effect as well


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 1, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Well I certainly hope customs keeps their greedy fingers out of my package. I had 10 synergy coming and the TE was sold out too. Pretty sure they have cleared and Canada post is taking their sweet time as per usual


I feel the same way, my SSDD and Goji on their way are sold out, and I want my extra synergy beans too! My tracking has said...

We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.

...since Friday. I was really hoping to wake up this morning and see the tracking updated...Oh well


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 1, 2014)

Todays a holiday here, Canada Day infact, My dumb ass has been checking the mail since 8 am lol


----------



## thx.1138 (Jul 1, 2014)

I've been running Boba's Stash - which is LA Affie crossed with Snow Lotus - for a year as clones from a seriously vigorous mom. The taste is very foresty, mossy and it hits my muscle spasms big time. Two months in the jar and it sweetens up with a candy smell. Got it from the defunct Green Mitten. (Thanks Moss).


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 1, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> With all due respect, TY - I know you're not a flavor chaser - but then what _is _the point of naming a strain orange or blueberry etc if there is no expectations to get orange or blueberry etc? For example. I love my jars of Blueberry Hill as a smooth and effective smoke, but no one tastes or smells blueberry in it. One of 4 Blood Orange has only faint hints of orange so far.
> 
> I appreciate consistent good smoke, but when choosing a strain to run, don't most of us read the strain descriptions, then purchase based on those expectations?


I found the descriptions spot on, seeing as we have more than one toker in the house between the two of us we always pick up what was mentioned. I just pictured it differently. Blueberry and lemon I have hardly found in ANY types that claim it. Most lemony I had was my Tahoe herm freak that I actually miss just for that taste.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 1, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Run up to Home Depot and grab a couple cheap plants and plug those in to your soil. You'll know in a hurry if its ready or not


I remember Rogg mentioning a cover crop of clover helps for a hot soil, it is somewhere on that marathon thread if his...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 1, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I remember Rogg mentioning a cover crop of clover helps for a hot soil, it is somewhere on that marathon thread if his...



I'm sure it is somewhere. Get back to us in a month when you find it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 1, 2014)

Bear Grylls is still lost in there somewhere, trying to rub microbes together to make fire...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 1, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I found the descriptions spot on, .............






Mad Hamish said:


> None have been what I expected, ..........


Whatever you say......


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jul 1, 2014)

Damn those newer strains went quick @ TSCC. Plus they raised the price/beam!

Ceedsman's having a 20% off promo July 4th


----------



## kindnug (Jul 1, 2014)

Blood Orange must be dominated by Tres Dawg.
Bodhi does claim the Lotus male lets the females traits pass to offspring.
I don't think he made those claims about Appy male...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Personally I'm kinda in the search for something floral in aroma and smoke. After that Afghanistan I ran, I'd love to find more nuanced floral strains


I've heard the LA Confidential has some of those smells, I actually have one fem in flower right now. Has some unique smells coming off her, only a couple weeks in though.

As far as organic vs chemical, there is no difference in the nutrients themselves - just when and how they get them. Organics will almost always be better and you can measure how much better with a refractometer. The only way chemicals can compete is with shit loads of work and effort to get the exact ratios the plant wants at the appropriate times, which as you can imagine isn't that easy. A lot of plants have been bred using the lucas formula, so it will do ok, but it won't be over the top awesome. And having done bottles and done living soil with many of the same strains, it's not even a contest as to which is superior.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 1, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I remember Rogg mentioning a cover crop of clover helps for a hot soil, it is somewhere on that marathon thread if his...


It's a good thing to plant with your plants anyway. Clover pulls nitrogen from the air and brings it back into the soil. Pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 1, 2014)

You can't beat the herd...

Do you grow the clover in the pots with the plants or?
I've heard of it, but never seen or tried.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 1, 2014)

kindnug said:


> You can't beat the herd...
> 
> Do you grow the clover in the pots with the plants or?
> I've heard of it, but never seen or tried.


Yes. I plant it after I chop a plant. I then leave that container fallow for 3 weeks, then put another clone right in there. Once the clover starts to get shaded out by the marijuana plant, I chop the clover and leave it laying on the surface of the soil as a mulch


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 1, 2014)

I have it planted outdoors with my big girls. They seem to like it.


----------



## DloMI (Jul 1, 2014)

Of my satsumas, all 4 have a definite orange dank smell. I'm going to run 2 of them again. The smallest yielding, frostiest one and the short fat big bud one that smells like a orange sherbet push up pop. All 4 have solid top colas, would probably be a good strain for SOG. Only negative I see is 70+ days.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 1, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I've heard the LA Confidential has some of those smells, I actually have one fem in flower right now. Has some unique smells coming off her, only a couple weeks in though.
> 
> As far as organic vs chemical, there is no difference in the nutrients themselves - just when and how they get them. Organics will almost always be better and you can measure how much better with a refractometer. The only way chemicals can compete is with shit loads of work and effort to get the exact ratios the plant wants at the appropriate times, which as you can imagine isn't that easy. A lot of plants have been bred using the lucas formula, so it will do ok, but it won't be over the top awesome. And having done bottles and done living soil with many of the same strains, it's not even a contest as to which is superior.


 As I've mentioned, I'd prefer to run organics, yet am not willing to put in the effort based on where I currently am. Second, I'm science based (not claiming you are not, simply there is no science supporting the claim as "organics is better"). You've contradicted yourself the following sentence. What I believe is happening if you believe it's better is confirmation bias, or you've become a better grower (possibly both). Eta isn't LAC a slow grower? At least I've heard that somewhere


----------



## kindnug (Jul 1, 2014)

DloMI said:


> Of my satsumas, all 4 have a definite orange dank smell. I'm going to run 2 of them again. The smallest yielding, frostiest one and the short fat big bud one that smells like a orange sherbet push up pop. All 4 have solid top colas, would probably be a good strain for SOG. Only negative I see is 70+ days.


I'm prepared for 12 weeks if needed.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> As I've mentioned, I'd prefer to run organics, yet am not willing to put in the effort based on where I currently am. Second, I'm science based (not claiming you are not, simply there is no science supporting the claim as "organics is better"). You've contradicted yourself the following sentence. What I believe is happening if you believe it's better is confirmation bias, or you've become a better grower (possibly both). Eta isn't LAC a slow grower? At least I've heard that somewhere


It's not confirmation bias. You can objectively measure it. All the science you've seen comparing the two is junk. You can grow crappy organic stuff too if you don't amend your soil. You can grow excellent hydroponic stuff too, but most do not and never will as it requires literal lab work to do right (in our game, increasingly food production is using lab work to determine what's best to feed but that's a gigantic industry with large resources - BC Hot House peppers are hydroponically grown and some of the best peppers you can buy).

Doesn't change that using the chemical nutrients we have available is really not a healthy practice either (for the earth).


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 1, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> It's not confirmation bias. You can objectively measure it. All the science you've seen comparing the two is junk. You can grow crappy organic stuff too if you don't amend your soil. You can grow excellent hydroponic stuff too, but most do not and never will as it requires literal lab work to do right (in our game, increasingly food production is using lab work to determine what's best to feed but that's a gigantic industry with large resources - BC Hot House peppers are hydroponically grown and some of the best peppers you can buy).
> 
> Doesn't change that using the chemical nutrients we have available is really not a healthy practice either (for the earth).


 nothing but respect man, I mean no offense. I'm speaking in generalized terms where plants (not specific to cannabis) were grown in both organic and inorganic methods. The conclusion was there was no difference in growth nor quality of the overall product. I would gladly read any peer reviewed sources you have to the contrary, but I have yet to the see anything that states otherwise.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 1, 2014)

Your statement has so many parameters surrounding it that it's impossible to quantify. I can tell you definitively that the quality of product grown organically in a properly amended soil is much higher than something grown with a non specific and generic fertilizer regime. I don't disagree that there CAN be no discernible difference. I do disagree that in practice for most individuals there is no discernible difference. A plant in an organic mix will get exactly what it wants when it wants it. Assuming it's properly amended of course - and many certainly are not. Many lack in quality humus, there are a lot of variables to consider in this respect. 

I can also tell you a lot of those studies were not very useful for anything (the ones you're referring too, I'm assuming more specifically to the Stanford meta analysis done which is basically just mathematical masturbation without proper control of variables - which they basically leave to the farmers almost always and a lot of farmers could be doing a lot better work than they are.

A plant grown with man made fertilizers gets what you give to it more or less. You can determine through trial and error and careful measurements and a bit of lab work what the plant wants and when it wants it. Most people don't have the resources though (or time) and it also becomes a lot more difficult to differentiate between a plant in good vs a plant in great health with just your naked eye. Some varieties (ie: certain kinds of tomatoes etc) have fertilizer mixes that were pretty well balanced for their needs you can purchase out of the package - which is nice, but we all know that would never really work for our plant in it's current form unless you were making mixes for clones given the instability of most lines.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> As I've mentioned, I'd prefer to run organics, yet am not willing to put in the effort based on where I currently am. Second, I'm science based (not claiming you are not, simply there is no science supporting the claim as "organics is better"). You've contradicted yourself the following sentence. What I believe is happening if you believe it's better is confirmation bias, or you've become a better grower (possibly both). Eta isn't LAC a slow grower? At least I've heard that somewhere


LA Con is indeed a very slow vegging strain, but it flowers and finishes fast. My experience with LA Confidential is that it has more of a kushy flavor and smell, similar to bubba. 

Bringing the hydro vs. organic debate into this thread should be grounds for a paddlin'.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 1, 2014)

Poppin' Blue Tara + Blockhead bx.

Giving away my Tk moms to a few good homes this week + they will pass clones around too. I want to be able to get it back in the future.

I like to stay well under my limit, so this will help me hunt through more seed plants.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 1, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Your statement has so many parameters surrounding it that it's impossible to quantify. I can tell you definitively that the quality of product grown organically in a properly amended soil is much higher than something grown with a non specific and generic fertilizer regime. I don't disagree that there CAN be no discernible difference. I do disagree that in practice for most individuals there is no discernible difference. A plant in an organic mix will get exactly what it wants when it wants it. Assuming it's properly amended of course - and many certainly are not. Many lack in quality humus, there are a lot of variables to consider in this respect.


We are on the same page of essentially saying as long as the parameters of a plants needs are met, route administration doesn't mater, correct?

I do agree that there are many variables. This is why reading the (almost always) tiring methodology is important. The studies I've read usually address it species dependent, and include concerns you've mentioned in the margin of error. So I agree, there are limits, yet taking a meta approach to the studies, the song remains the same.



> I can also tell you a lot of those studies were not very useful for anything (the ones you're referring too, I'm assuming more specifically to the Stanford meta analysis done which is basically just mathematical masturbation without proper control of variables - which they basically leave to the farmers almost always and a lot of farmers could be doing a lot better work than they are.


See above. I agree to an extent, yet conclusions are similar on different plant species. I am open to anything that suggests otherwise, but as of yet, I haven't seen anything but mostly anecdotal evidence. I mean no offence, the burden of proof to a claim rests on repeatable, demonstrable evidence. Unless I've missed it, I haven't seen it.



> a plant grown with man made fertilizers gets what you give to it more or less. You can determine through trial and error and careful measurements and a bit of lab work what the plant wants and when it wants it. Most people don't have the resources though (or time) and it also becomes a lot more difficult to differentiate between a plant in good vs a plant in great health with just your naked eye. Some varieties (ie: certain kinds of tomatoes etc) have fertilizer mixes that were pretty well balanced for their needs you can purchase out of the package - which is nice, but we all know that would never really work for our plant in it's current form unless you were making mixes for clones given the instability of most lines.


I don't deny that relying on fertilizer can be a trial and error, nor at times be as frustrating, but so can organic. I don't see it as being any different as when I had my outdoor garden, using compost, I sometimes ran into problems. Now I will admit that I was no way near as interested in prepping soil. Nature did that for me, zero planning on my part. I'd send my soil/compost to a very well recognized state university that specialized in farming for a small fee to be analyzed. It was very interesting results, I wish I'd actually have been diligent back then, but I was real young. I think organic is better not for creating a better end product, but because its the responsible, most connected and environmentally friendly thing to do. Composting is easy (if you have the space), relies on nothing but time and organic materials to produce amazing soil. We've become very dependent on oil derived and mined materials when most things can be made right in ones own back yard. And no one try to tel me your "organic" when you are using some bat shit, being harvested in some cave in a country you can't find on a map, with illegal workers in exploited conditions shipped in a plastic bottle to the grow store or amazon near you. ETA In the last statement, I am no better, as I don't grow organic. I simply don't have the time nor energy based on where I'm living to make it happen. I've made attempts and fail, its far too much work unfortunately .


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 1, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Bringing the hydro vs. organic debate into this thread should be grounds for a paddlin'.


LOL! Yep...but out of respect for both those guys, I tried to follow along for a bit. It's just that my mind drifted to something else about three times. Easier to fast forward to the inevitable outcome that neither will change anything regardless of their conclusions. 
Good dudes, though.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 1, 2014)

I certainly don't wanna start an argument nor giant side derail. I simply think that in this thread more than any other area on this board for the most part (I'm lazy and really just hang out here and peruse the other areas) could have an intelligent conversation without devolving into utter shit. Without a doubt, most of you contributors I respect and think your all decent folks capable of having a good conversation, even if people don't agree, that is respectful. I enjoy learning from others, and talking about different ideas.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 1, 2014)

Good stuff TY and OG.

Bodhi is one of the few breeders that I've seen encouraging people to grow his gear organically..... and he obviously grows that way himself, so I think the the topic is relevant (perhaps not welcomed) in this thread.

On another off topic note, I can't recall my Attitude password and I hit the "forgot your password" tab a few hours ago, and they have yet to e-mail me the new one. Those bastards will probably wait until 1:01 London time to send it.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 1, 2014)

St0w, check your spam, some of my attitude emails end up there.

No, I completely agree St0w. Like I said, I'd rather grow organic, we've had a great conversation on it. Its just hard when you are in an apartment and you go through a decent amount of soil. I don't wanna buy a bunch of somewhat expensive materials, wait a while, and hope I did it right. I am all for organic, my reasons may differ from others, but I do think its the right thing to do if you can do it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> St0w, check your spam, some of my attitude emails end up there.


Bingo! Good call ..... merci beaucoup!


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 2, 2014)

Ty, if you do your own organic mixed soil you do not have to wait for it to be ready or "cook", you only have to wait for it if you put so called hot amendments in it such as bat guano etc. and surprisingly you'd be surprised how much cheaper it is than buying bottled nutes etc.nite.

It's an environmental thing as well with all the chemical fertility runoffs that are happening from farms and other ways the chemicals are being used. Besides that I'd say overall health and wellness. It's much better to ingest organically vs. Chemically grown. Granted I've smoked some great tasting bottled or chemically grown stuff but do prefer the taste of organics better, along with knowing my health will stay intact so to speakvs. Chemically grown. 

I'm a firm believer in organically grown. I used grow from bottles to but switch to organics and never looked back. Again if done right you don't have to wait for the soil to be ready and honestly I've found you save way much more money than buying bottles, the initial start of buying amendments etc maybe a bit but once you start and keep it going I've found it to be very cheap in comparison.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 2, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Whatever you say......


 Let me baby you through another response Amos. Dream Beaver description as a case in point:

"this magical mammalian hybrid smells of muskrat, kitchen herbs, caramelized onion, baked garlic, animal den, she musk, pommellow, peppercorn, and pink grapefruit zest…no joke…"

So I EXPECT to get something much like a Zambian, mostly offensive yet insanely dank flavors. 

What I GET is a strong chemmy base, rotten fruit, chai tea, etc. NOT what I expected.

Between me and my wife, we tasted everything mentioned though. They were simply not represented as I expected. 

Amos, really. If your next trolling doesn't have some heart in it, I am going to play with somebody else. It really is getting pretty boring and lame now.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> St0w, check your spam, some of my attitude emails end up there.
> 
> No, I completely agree St0w. Like I said, I'd rather grow organic, we've had a great conversation on it. Its just hard when you are in an apartment and you go through a decent amount of soil. I don't wanna buy a bunch of somewhat expensive materials, wait a while, and hope I did it right. I am all for organic, my reasons may differ from others, but I do think its the right thing to do if you can do it.


 I love organic with all my heart. But am going half hydro again soon. I miss huge-ass plants. SkunkdOc has me really inspired. I have my little rig waiting... Going to kick.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/og-raskal...y-brother-bx2-nutrient-film-technique.654784/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/barneys-sweet-tooth-nft-grow.240168/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/mr-nice-angel-heart-v-subcool-the-flav-nft-grow.458333/


https://www.rollitup.org/t/bud-pics-bud-porn.628338/


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 2, 2014)

I was looking at NFT organics, i don't think I'm ready to take the leap yet  seems like a huge learning curve. I'd like to run hydro to keep the dirt out. maybe i'll follow the Ham along and see if I can't learn something


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 2, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> Ty, if you do your own organic mixed soil you do not have to wait for it to be ready or "cook", you only have to wait for it if you put so called hot amendments in it such as bat guano etc. and surprisingly you'd be surprised how much cheaper it is than buying bottled nutes etc.nite.
> 
> It's an environmental thing as well with all the chemical fertility runoffs that are happening from farms and other ways the chemicals are being used. Besides that I'd say overall health and wellness. It's much better to ingest organically vs. Chemically grown. Granted I've smoked some great tasting bottled or chemically grown stuff but do prefer the taste of organics better, along with knowing my health will stay intact so to speakvs. Chemically grown.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in organically grown. I used grow from bottles to but switch to organics and never looked back. Again if done right you don't have to wait for the soil to be ready and honestly I've found you save way much more money than buying bottles, the initial start of buying amendments etc maybe a bit but once you start and keep it going I've found it to be very cheap in comparison.


 I look at it as an environmental issue as well. I'm not out doors obviously so run off isn't an issue for me, but petroleum based/derived is still not as responsible from an environmental standpoint. but fertilizer is super cheap for me using Jacks. Easily less than $0.70 a plant start to finish.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jul 2, 2014)

Great convo on to each his own. 

This superstitious has me sexting the old lady while she's working. Can't wait for her dirty pics. You know that puss is going to be marinating all day. 

This mystery goji or pine queen is a beast. 1 week in bloom and she doubled.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 2, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Great convo on to each his own.
> 
> This superstitious has me sexting the old lady while she's working. Can't wait for her dirty pics. You know that puss is going to be marinating all day.
> 
> This mystery goji or pine queen is a beast. 1 week in bloom and she doubled.


Looking sexy Red!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 2, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> So I EXPECT to get something much like a Zambian, mostly offensive yet insanely dank flavors.
> 
> What I GET is a strong chemmy base, rotten fruit, chai tea, etc. NOT what I expected.


Right. You said that _last _time.








Thanks for digging deeper into nothingness. 



Mad Hamish said:


> Amos, really. If your next trolling doesn't have some heart in it, I am going to play with somebody else.


[genuity likes this.]


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2014)

are you trying to make this thread sour?

this is what i like about that post,if you must know......"It really is getting pretty boring and lame now."

i will like more of your post,if it make you feel better?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 2, 2014)

genuity said:


> i will like more of your post,if it make you feel better?


I believe the message of that tag eluded you. By all means....as you were !


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 2, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Right. You said that _last _time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I look at it as an environmental issue as well. I'm not out doors obviously so run off isn't an issue for me, but petroleum based/derived is still not as responsible from an environmental standpoint. but fertilizer is super cheap for me using Jacks. Easily less than $0.70 a plant start to finish.


I agree from the environmental perspective. Waste management is critical, but it is a simple case of actually doing it. It is the one thing about hydro that makes me go 'eeehhhhhhh'... I have a pretty good water treatment system though, flocculant, filters, R.O then back to the reed bed which goes to the dam. I feel pretty good with it. But I have not yet run hydro runoff through it... MEH...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I certainly don't wanna start an argument nor giant side derail. I simply think that in this thread more than any other area on this board for the most part (I'm lazy and really just hang out here and peruse the other areas) could have an intelligent conversation without devolving into utter shit. Without a doubt, most of you contributors I respect and think your all decent folks capable of having a good conversation, even if people don't agree, that is respectful. I enjoy learning from others, and talking about different ideas.


I'd call this a quality discussion more than argument. We're not that far apart. You're just not into refractometers (there's no science really discussing high brix gardening either) yet. You will be soon enough


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 2, 2014)

Organic gardening intimidates me.

So scare of getting bugs and not being able to do shit about it. Or having a pickier strain that freaks out because of too much available nitrogen/whatever or not enough of something.

Pretty much anything I don't understand intimidates me. haha. Tis why I read alot.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 2, 2014)

I suppose I will try it ONE DAY. Would have to do that break down on a 20gallon tote worth. divide it down to a manageable size.

Sure as shit aint doing it in the garage. Would have to be stuff safe to mix up in the basement. (no batshit)


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Organic gardening intimidates me.
> 
> So scare of getting bugs and not being able to do shit about it. Or having a pickier strain that freaks out because of too much available nitrogen/whatever or not enough of something.
> 
> Pretty much anything I don't understand intimidates me. haha. Tis why I read alot.


Most bugs aren't bad to deal with to be honest. Gnats? Need oil or keep the soil from drying completely out. Spider mites? Annoying but again take measures to be eliminate them. Broad mites or some other regional cousin? Fuck! Go nuclear


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 2, 2014)

A properly cooked soil has all available nutrients bound to humus waiting to be activated as the plant needs them (by the microherd which responds to exudates the plant releases from its roots - basically saying what it needs).

If you get high brix levels chances are you'll never need to use a pesticide or fungicide because your plants will never get sick.

I'm not an expert, but generally it's only the impatient who get burned by organics. If your soil isn't cooked you can get all kinds of problems but the microherd will still end up sorting them out - eventually.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I suppose I will try it ONE DAY. Would have to do that break down on a 20gallon tote worth. divide it down to a manageable size.
> 
> Sure as shit aint doing it in the garage. Would have to be stuff safe to mix up in the basement. (no batshit)



We can barter. You teach my wife how to give a solid BJ, and I'll show you how to make a kick-ass soil. Deal?

^^j/k^^. 

You have a green thumb, so Im confident that you would pick it up in a hurry


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 2, 2014)

You people be cracking me up this evening... I must have a damn 11 week white lotus on my hands. Snow lotus must have taken over on the one girl. I keep waiting for her to finish and she keeps stacking calyxs with fresh pistils at the tops. Other one still more pine cone looking. Fucking have just enough for me until chop, perhaps after the weekend? Then it's like back to back


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Most bugs aren't bad to deal with to be honest.


Bugs are the #1 reason I stay w/ dwc. Like fleas on my dogs, preventive measures are a must. No pests allowed, human or non-human.



TonightYou said:


> I must have a damn 11 week white lotus on my hands. Snow lotus must have taken over on the one girl. I keep waiting for her to finish and she keeps stacking calyxs with fresh pistils at the tops.


My current SSDDs look to be early finishers, and one BO looks like it will be ready at 9 weeks [ one already chopped @ 8 weeks ]. But the third BO is exactly as you describe your snow lotus - every day getting fatter and popping more pistils; no end in sight. It's likely going to be chopped early with the others - the veg tents are packed and these need to move along. I hate to invest 15 weeks on the one and not let it finish completely, but that's the breaks.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 2, 2014)

Really equitorial plants seem to never want to stop throwing pistils in my experience. You can let them go a very long time. I had a NLxHaze phenotype that went 16 weeks, was still pushing tonnes of pistils but I had to chop it because I had to relocate to my OD location. I bet it would have gone 20. Only some milky trichromes by that point, mostly clear. It didn't unfortunately get the proper time it deserved but it was still pretty decent smoke. Not overly strong but it might have been had I let it finish. Like a cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 3, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Really equitorial plants seem to never want to stop throwing pistils in my experience. You can let them go a very long time. I had a NLxHaze phenotype that went 16 weeks, was still pushing tonnes of pistils but I had to chop it because I had to relocate to my OD location. I bet it would have gone 20. Only some milky trichromes by that point, mostly clear. It didn't unfortunately get the proper time it deserved but it was still pretty decent smoke. Not overly strong but it might have been had I let it finish. Like a cup of coffee in the morning.


So many people ignore latitude... True equatorial types have no change in photo period in nature. No seasons. If you grow an Indy in the tropics it goes straight to flower.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 3, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I suppose I will try it ONE DAY. Would have to do that break down on a 20gallon tote worth. divide it down to a manageable size.
> 
> Sure as shit aint doing it in the garage. Would have to be stuff safe to mix up in the basement. (no batshit)


I felt the same. After StOw and Gandalf and the rest of the circle babied me through my first soil runs there is no looking back. I almost burned my flow tables and pissed in the ashes.
Focus on structure and forget amendments at first, teas can take you through a mild soil, but nothing can save a collapsed soil structure refusing to let water in... One third each peat, aeration, compost, has not let me down yet. Going for the 4th run in the same soil and it keeps getting better.
Amendments are a lot to learn about, but if you ask about them one by one then it gets easy after a while.
And you don't need guano, you can raise plants poop free and vegan if you want.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 3, 2014)

It's just a lot easier to get tremendous results consistently. Plus it's nice turning your what would otherwise be trash into beautiful beautiful cannabis.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 3, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> It's just a lot easier to get tremendous results consistently. Plus it's nice turning your what would otherwise be trash into beautiful beautiful cannabis.


 This is true. My crops have been consistent, with that one step better each time. Still not quite challenging hydro for pure yield, but I think my no-till experiment might just be the answer to that. The stems on the girls in the no-till pots... Holy gawds. Might be a case of moderate to severe overgrow on this first go, considering a spare tent seeing as I have some old mag ballasts around. These things are gonna be BEASTS.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 3, 2014)

The only time I have had over feeding issues was when I tried to bottom feed(just pure water) my plants in fabric pots. The leaves started to curl from excessive N. I am wondering if maybe the bottom feeding brought too much N up from the bottom of the pot for the young plants to handle. Seemed odd they were fine until I started pouring water into the trays instead of through the top.

They were small plants and I am sure they would have recovered, they weren't burnt at all just curled quite bad. I regrettably had to chop them, they were biker Kush I will be running them again. With a slightly different soil mix so we'll see.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> The only time I have had over feeding issues was when I tried to bottom feed(just pure water) my plants in fabric pots. The leaves started to curl from excessive N. I am wondering if maybe the bottom feeding brought too much N up from the bottom of the pot for the young plants to handle. Seemed odd they were fine until I started pouring water into the trays instead of through the top.
> 
> They were small plants and I am sure they would have recovered, they weren't burnt at all just curled quite bad. I regrettably had to chop them, they were biker Kush I will be running them again. With a slightly different soil mix so we'll see.


 If roots were rotting at the bottom it could end up looking a lot like nute burn...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> If roots were rotting at the bottom it could end up looking a lot like nute burn...


They weren't sitting in water. I was watering them quiet lightly to be sure of that, then again I never did take a look at the roots before I threw the dirt in my flower beds.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 3, 2014)

Genuity has me looking at new planters  Thinking of ordering some. Seems like it was meant to be, they just started shipping to Canada


----------



## genuity (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Genuity has me looking at new planters  Thinking of ordering some. Seems like it was meant to be, they just started shipping to Canada


you can make buckets your self,but the planters are gold

i do wish they was a lil bigger,but 2 of them fit a 3x3 perfect.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 3, 2014)

Air-pots? what type of planters are you talking about...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 3, 2014)

genuity said:


> you can make buckets your self,but the planters are gold
> 
> i do wish they was a lil bigger,but 2 of them fit a 3x3 perfect.


I hate ordering stuff that has a shipping charge as much as the item is though. Really irks me. 2 junior planters has a $45 shipping charge. I could probably build them for that maybe I'll try, they have a nice skimatic on their for me to follow 

Lookin at these Kindnug
http://earthbox.com/

It actually seems like they have something quite similar by description at least at my local hardware store headed there this evening. I'll check them out.


----------



## genuity (Jul 3, 2014)

you could do this one..


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 3, 2014)

genuity said:


> you could do this one..


I got a couple of buckets I was going to toss, I have them all taped up for DWC and holes in them already, I have net cups and every. net cup is 6 inch but w/e good enough to try. I'll put one of my Grape Stompers in it and see how it does compared to my normal pots. 

if you could even get real crazy and throw an air pump in the bottom. So no worries about the water going anaerobic.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 3, 2014)

I may have to make that call just so it doesn't interfere with other harvests. If I keep her going, she is going to be a dready beast, all rasta like dreads. Not that I pay no mind if it's a quality smoke, but eventually even the Goji who seems to take her sweet time is done by 11 weeks. After digging it looks like she's been in there for just about that now. Hopefully second run will be quicker but her sister will most likely be the keeper is if it keeps up its nice pine cone structure.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 3, 2014)

Cured Goji gal. She's dready.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 3, 2014)

No leaves + very little stem = my favorite type of bud.


----------



## genuity (Jul 3, 2014)

yup,no need to break them dreads down,,lay'em in the J and roll up.
frosty.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 3, 2014)

kindnug said:


> No leaves + very little stem = my favorite type of bud.


she's pretty damn good as a day smoke. Nice balanced and functional, certainly not weak. She is an easy trim, and her leaves make fantastic bubble hash


----------



## kindnug (Jul 3, 2014)

Tomorrow if Goji is still in stock I'll order 2pk + a 10pk of Female c99.
Been a few years since I've grown any feminized plants + never smoked c99 b4.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 3, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Tomorrow if Goji is still in stock I'll order 2pk + a 10pk of Female c99.
> Been a few years since I've grown any feminized plants + never smoked c99 b4.


Everyone is always talking about that strain. I got a seed or 2 around here of it. I gotta start it up sometime


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 3, 2014)

I've had "cindy" a couple of times. The one that I really enjoyed was a very up high, had a pineapple aroma, started off pretty strong clear and energetic. Didn't last long but was a good high. Others I suspect were either bad knockoffs, bad pheno selection or mislabeled


----------



## ActionHanks (Jul 3, 2014)

I loved fms c99. Made some s1s in early 13' and I always keep at least one in rotation.

I'd love to see bodhi work with some of the origional grimm stock


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> The only time I have had over feeding issues was when I tried to bottom feed(just pure water) my plants in fabric pots. The leaves started to curl from excessive N. I am wondering if maybe the bottom feeding brought too much N up from the bottom of the pot for the young plants to handle. Seemed odd they were fine until I started pouring water into the trays instead of through the top.
> 
> They were small plants and I am sure they would have recovered, they weren't burnt at all just curled quite bad. I regrettably had to chop them, they were biker Kush I will be running them again. With a slightly different soil mix so we'll see.


If you were watering until it went through the pots, which of course is common, your trays could have been collecting leeched nutrients and watering from the trays could have brought those nutrients back to the plant. Best answer I can think of. But I'm not sure otherwise.

https://www.opengrow.com/topic/48230-first-postit-could-be-a-good-one/page__fromsearch__1

Check out that thread to see just what's possible. Guy hits 1.68g/w using a 600w and only organics... highly impressed. Not vertical either. He upgrades to a 1000w and it seems it's a bit overkill for his setup later in the thread but check it out.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 3, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> I loved fms c99. Made some s1s in early 13' and I always keep at least one in rotation.
> 
> I'd love to see bodhi work with some of the origional grimm stock


 I know he's done some work with Apollo (Brothers Grimm, right?). Gonna start some more Pagoda as first two were males


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 3, 2014)

Yes Amos I do realize how badly I type  I've been super stoned all day


----------



## ActionHanks (Jul 3, 2014)

Hahahaha I want some of what you're smoking on Head 

Hey Amos do you have a link or a peraonal ph/ppm schedule you follow? Making the switch from coco this next round.

I'm thinking ph starts at 6.1, moves down .1 every 2 weeks til we hit 5.8, 5.6
Ppm starts 200 ane increases by ) 100 every week?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 3, 2014)

Been looking into these Synergy freebies. I am more excited for them now than my whole order lol. There is a Pine Queen x Appy thread on Breedbay. HOLY BANANAS. Those are the fattest, longest, most solid colas of typical Bodhi resin-coated goodness. Incredible grow. Really amped to see what comes out of my packs...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I got a couple of buckets I was going to toss, I have them all taped up for DWC and holes in them already, I have net cups and every. net cup is 6 inch but w/e good enough to try. I'll put one of my Grape Stompers in it and see how it does compared to my normal pots.
> 
> if you could even get real crazy and throw an air pump in the bottom. So no worries about the water going anaerobic.



This looks like a slighty modified version of the old 'wick' pots from 20 years ago that used cotten rope and two stacked 'pots'. The bottom of the rope dangled in nute solution [ or water if using soil] and drew the liquid up to the plant in the upper pot. Magnificently simple.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 3, 2014)

It is called 'Passive Hydroponics'. Tons of people use it, like the whole Hempy crowd.

http://www.cannabis.info/UK/library/6239-passive-hydroponics-br-/


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Yes Amos I do realize how badly I type  I've been super stoned all day


I didn't notice, honestly. I suffer occasional bouts of vertigo, and have been slayed the majority of the day [ no 1st smoke of the day to report ]. Looks like I was about to reply when I had to release some poisons from my belly. That was all.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> It is called 'Passive Hydroponics'. Tons of people use it, like the whole Hempy crowd.


It's 'one' of several variations of passive hydroponics...known as 'wick systems'.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 3, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I didn't notice, honestly. I suffer occasional bouts of vertigo, and have been slayed the majority of the day [ no 1st smoke of the day to report ]. Looks like I was about to reply when I had to release some poisons from my belly. That was all.


That sounds horrible. Get well sir.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 3, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> It's 'one' of several variations of passive hydroponics...known as 'wick systems'.


http://www.cannabis.info/UK/library/6239-passive-hydroponics-br-/


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 3, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> Hahahaha I want some of what you're smoking on Head
> 
> Hey Amos do you have a link or a peraonal ph/ppm schedule you follow? Making the switch from coco this next round.
> 
> ...



I've recently switched nutes from Dyna-gro to GH Maxi series, and am following their feeding schedule to the dot. I keep ph at between 5.6 and 6.2 using only test solution for readings - no meters.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> http://www.cannabis.info/UK/library/6239-passive-hydroponics-br-/


thanks ham i'll give that a read too.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Amos, really. If your next trolling doesn't have some heart in it, I am going to play with somebody else. It really is getting pretty boring and lame now.


Playful Hamish............


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> That sounds horrible. Get well sir.


Thanks amigo. It is horrible. I've meds to fight it off, but if you can't keep 'em down, it's a hard for them to work.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 3, 2014)

I was actually having a conversation Amos. Head noticed. Look, you are feeling ill, come back later when you are better and you had something to toke mate.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> You people be cracking me up this evening... I must have a damn 11 week white lotus on my hands. Snow lotus must have taken over on the one girl. I keep waiting for her to finish and she keeps stacking calyxs with fresh pistils at the tops. Other one still more pine cone looking. Fucking have just enough for me until chop, perhaps after the weekend? Then it's like back to back


Got my skylotus in the mail today, along with some peyote purple, which I do not even understand how that is still in stock..... the people must not know. Probably Blockhead BX tomorrow if they don't drop more Gold Star, or both as the promo has a $150 minimum. Otherwise might snag some more Goji (never enough goji) or something weird and random to hit the $150 point. I'm hoping those Sin City regs all magially show up tomorrow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 3, 2014)

I wish I had money to buy right now. The 5 Goji and other freebies are soooo tempting.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 3, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Got my skylotus in the mail today, along with some peyote purple, which I do not even understand how that is still in stock..... the people must not know. Probably Blockhead BX tomorrow if they don't drop more Gold Star, or both as the promo has a $150 minimum. Otherwise might snag some more Goji (never enough goji) or something weird and random to hit the $150 point. I'm hoping those Sin City regs all magially show up tomorrow.


I got the Peyote in my cart waiting along with some Golden Triangle. Was actually gonna stop by a collective this weekend and grab some Sin City. Good taste.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 3, 2014)

I have limited breeder experience.

Please tell me about this purple peyote. Cannabiogen any good?

It is a bubba cross. Tigersmilk x purple peyote?


----------



## COGrown (Jul 3, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> I got the Peyote in my cart waiting along with some Golden Triangle. Was actually gonna stop by a collective this weekend and grab some Sin City. Good taste.


thanks. I have 3 ace mix packs to run through at my leisure, they and cannabiogen are great companies. I was wavering between the peyote purple and the pck regs, but the pck is already used in a ton of crosses by a few different breeders. I've run sin city before, but not any of the blue power crosses; I've heard/seen great things and the BHO they had at the cup this year was excellent. I want their power diesel, as it uses my favorite tasting sd cut, but I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 3, 2014)

All of us want that peyote purple? I figured if they are giving away 5 goji, I'd grab Gold Star if it's in stock and blue tara. If the have that $200 dollar deal on top of the $150, I'll grab peyote purple. Shit ton of beans for $180 or so with shipping. I want the Mosca Old Time Moonshine


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 3, 2014)

COGrown said:


> thanks. I have 3 ace mix packs to run through at my leisure, they and cannabiogen are great companies. I was wavering between the peyote purple and the pck regs, but the pck is already used in a ton of crosses by a few different breeders. I've run sin city before, but not any of the blue power crosses; I've heard/seen great things and the BHO they had at the cup this year was excellent. I want their power diesel, as it uses my favorite tasting sd cut, but I can't seem to find it anywhere.


come join my Ace thread if you haven't already. I would love to see what you got. Aces customer service has been top notch. China Yunnan was a bust, I have one plant and it is kind of a runt. They were so nice and have sent a replacement for my 5 CY for 10 Malawi.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 3, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have limited breeder experience.
> 
> Please tell me about this purple peyote. Cannabiogen any good?
> 
> It is a bubba cross. Tigersmilk x purple peyote?


Check out the PP thread on icmag. It's loaded with pics of the plant. People say it's the kind of plant that will cut through anything (high wise). It looks gorgeous. Also looks to have fairly thin leaves which is interesting to me given it's an IBL Bubba. 

I have 2 packs. You do get males sometimes in the line but it's mostly female (like Extrema).

Just looks alone I'd say it's worth at least one grow.. it's a beautiful beautiful plant. Haven't seen a phenotype that wasn't a frost monster yet either. At least in pics.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 3, 2014)

Promo is live.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 3, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have limited breeder experience.
> 
> Please tell me about this purple peyote. Cannabiogen any good?
> 
> It is a bubba cross. Tigersmilk x purple peyote?


My understanding is that in an s1 of bubba kush a male was found and used to start the inbred line that was worked to purple peyote. It produces males very, very, very rarely; but it has been known to happen; this is often the case when a male from feminized seed is used in a cross. I think 2 or 3 people have found PP males.

I haven't got any ace gear going yet, and am currently facing spatial limiations. much going on.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 3, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Promo is live.


i haven't gotten a code yet, and the stock hasn't been refreshed at all, so i think i'll hold off for now and pull the trigger tomorrow some time. I highly doubt they will run out of beans I want to buy.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 3, 2014)

What's the code for beansman? I seemed to have accidentally deleted that email?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 3, 2014)

HAPPY4THJULY


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> All of us want that peyote purple? I figured if they are giving away 5 goji, I'd grab Gold Star if it's in stock and blue tara. If the have that $200 dollar deal on top of the $150, I'll grab peyote purple. Shit ton of beans for $180 or so with shipping. I want the Mosca Old Time Moonshine


LOL! You have a problem my friend


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't see Alphrakronik, Sin City, or Loud in the on site promow, as the e-mail had listed. The TGA Space Candy doesn't appeal to me, and I have Gojis.

Pass.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 3, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't see Alphrakronik, Sin City, or Loud in the on site promow, as the e-mail had listed. The TGA Space Candy doesn't appeal to me, and I have Gojis.
> 
> Pass.


Think Im going to pass too was pretty tempting. But I just can't spend anymore money on seeds till I run some I got, I still haven't got my 30 bodhi seeds + 8 freebies to add to the box if that order was in my hands I would feel a lot more comfortable ordering again, don't want $400 held by customs.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> LOL! You have a problem my friend


it's a terrible affliction! I am already running too much gear. It pays for itself, but I still have females to look for in my already extensive bodhis collection


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> it's a terrible affliction! I am already running too much gear. It pays for itself, but I still have females to look for in my already extensive bodhis collection



Who am I kidding..... I've got the beansman site open on another tab.


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 3, 2014)

Has anyone here grown Pagoda? Looks sooooo fire, amazing genetics just wondering if she stand up to her name.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Who am I kidding..... I've got the beansman site open on another tab.


The worst part is I got 3 days to try and not order


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 3, 2014)

MistaRasta said:


> Has anyone here grown Pagoda? Looks sooooo fire, amazing genetics just wondering if she stand up to her name.


Had two males, only seen part of a grow on the bay. I'm excited to see what she has to offer. Actually I'll drop some Pagoda and Ancient OG tonight.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 3, 2014)

Has anyone tried crossing tiger's milk and Jabba's Stash?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 3, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Has anyone tried crossing tiger's milk and Jabba's Stash?


Jabba's Milk? Picturing that is gross as fuck (Jabba being milked not the strain) got my jokes are bad I have to esplain everyting


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Jabba's Milk? Picturing that is gross as fuck (Jabba being milked not the strain) got my jokes are bad I have to esplain everyting


I got it. made me laugh.

I was just thinking cus then you would have a 75% bubba kush. I think..


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Had two males, only seen part of a grow on the bay. I'm excited to see what she has to offer. Actually I'll drop some Pagoda and Ancient OG tonight.



Awesome, about to put an order in and was looking at some of bodhis stuff. Stay posting on that pagoda grow as anything with Apollo 11 in it is bound to be fire


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> All of us want that peyote purple? I figured if they are giving away 5 goji, I'd grab Gold Star if it's in stock and blue tara. If the have that $200 dollar deal on top of the $150, I'll grab peyote purple. Shit ton of beans for $180 or so with shipping. I want the Mosca Old Time Moonshine



What's the $200 deal? I thought it was 20% off all orders, and free beans with a $150 order? Is there something beyond that?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 3, 2014)

yeah 15 reg seeds with 200


----------



## COGrown (Jul 3, 2014)

I feel like this is almost abusive....





but I'm okay with it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 3, 2014)

COGrown said:


> I feel like this is almost abusive....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the order I'm kicking around will give me 47 seeds. Roughly $156 + shipping. Do they offer guaranteed delivery, and if so what does that run?


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 3, 2014)

They do. It's like $10 and $20 to get shipped. Simply add $30 to any order for guarantee shipping here in the mitten. At a get the toffee, it's fucking great


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> They do. It's like $10 and $20 to get shipped. Simply add $30 to any order for guarantee shipping here in the mitten. At a get the toffee, it's fucking great


Damn, roughly $4 per seed delivered..... can't beat that!

Plus toffee!


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Damn, roughly $4 per seed delivered..... can't beat that!
> 
> Plus toffee!


I'm telling you, that toffee is great while medicated! Plus the tin is pretty cool for keeping change and the what not


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> They do. It's like $10 and $20 to get shipped. Simply add $30 to any order for guarantee shipping here in the mitten. At a get the toffee, it's fucking great



Just so I'm clear, this starts at noon London time tomorrow? It says "12:01 EDT"


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 3, 2014)

This sucks, I'm bud less while dog sitting. Just too late and too tired after freelancing all day to drive back to the A2 area. In the fabulous Ferndale for the night and regret not grabbing my damn road kit


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Just so I'm clear, this starts at noon London time tomorrow? It says "12:01 EDT"


Shit shows up in my basket. I'm waiting in case they restock


----------



## 806KING (Jul 3, 2014)

does anybody have any info on Mothers Milk?


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 3, 2014)

806KING said:


> does anybody have any info on Mothers Milk?


suppose to be very good, seen some awesome grows. It's what I'm going to get if gold star isn't stocked at some point.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Shit shows up in my basket. I'm waiting in case they restock


OK I'm puffing on some pretty good weed right now, so it might be that, but no comprende on that post.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> OK I'm puffing on some pretty good weed right now, so it might be that, but no comprende on that post.


lol what I mean is the promo stuff shows up when ya hit $150 in merch. Eta I'm jealous. Haven't smoked since I went to freelance at noon. Paid day off plus extra work is a good day in my book, but damn I wish I'd planned ahead. Whatcha smoking on?


----------



## 806KING (Jul 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> suppose to be very good, seen some awesome grows. It's what I'm going to get if gold star isn't stocked at some point.


damn that gold star sounds GOOD


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 3, 2014)

806KING said:


> damn that gold star sounds GOOD


it does, he's worked it to f3. Plus I'd love to have something not appy or snow lotus. Although I love them both, having diversity is a good thing. I'd love to cross Goji with mothers milk to see a more dominate Nepali Og. Eta actually he worked it to f4


----------



## 806KING (Jul 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> it does, he's worked it to f3. Plus I'd love to have something not appy or snow lotus. Although I love them both, having diversity is a good thing. I'd love to cross Goji with mothers milk to see a more dominate Nepali Og. Eta actually he worked it to f4


 hell yeah i bet that would be some straight FIRE


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> lol what I mean is the promo stuff shows up when ya hit $150 in merch. Eta I'm jealous. Haven't smoked since I went to freelance at noon. Paid day off plus extra work is a good day in my book, but damn I wish I'd planned ahead. Whatcha smoking on?


Grape Stomper x Exodus Cheese. 

I don't think the 20% off thing starts til noon tomorrow. EDT is eastern daylight time afaik.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 3, 2014)

Ahhh...los queso delicioso! A good cheese cross is always welcome. Any grape you can detect?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 3, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Ahhh...los queso delicioso! A good cheese cross is always welcome. Any grape you can detect?



Very much so on the smell. More of a creme/kush on the taste.

That promo IS live btw. Just placed my order.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh fuck you guys I just spent 2 grand on seeds I don't need to buy more 


*Opens up seedsman tab*


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 3, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Ahhh...los queso delicioso! A good cheese cross is always welcome. Any grape you can detect?


Grape Fat Cheese. This is a cross of that Grape Stomper we were discussing a few pages back...


----------



## 806KING (Jul 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Grape Fat Cheese. This is a cross of that Grape Stomper we were discussing a few pages back...
> 
> View attachment 3194974


SOB that looks REAL REAL GOOD!!


----------



## 806KING (Jul 3, 2014)

i was lucky enough to get that grape stomper og. if you don't mind me asking where did you get that exodus cheese
from?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 3, 2014)

806KING said:


> SOB that looks REAL REAL GOOD!!



It is nice! Heavy duty Indica. I feel like I'm wrapped in a fuzzy blanket right now. 

Bred by a former RIU member (Fat Marty)


----------



## 806KING (Jul 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> It is nice! Heavy duty Indica. I feel like I'm wrapped in a fuzzy blanket right now.
> 
> Bred by a former RIU member (Fat Marty)


hell yeah thats what i call a high!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 3, 2014)

806KING said:


> i was lucky enough to get that grape stomper og. if you don't mind me asking where did you get that exodus cheese
> from?


I hope you get a grape stomper leaning pheno. Really good meds. I looked at the pics of that one on the Gage site and it sure looks a lot like the plant/pic above that I'm growing.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 3, 2014)

I just got an email it starts now. I'm waiting anyways as every time I place a damn order, a restock seems to happen. Plus my TE remix should arrive any day now. off to check that track in number now, maybe Saturday? ETA no ganja, but an Oberon and a couple IPA s, I'm feeling quite nice.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 3, 2014)

Grabbed a pack of Satsuma with my order. Anyone mess with it yet?


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 3, 2014)

Seems like everyone went for the blood orange when it hit down. I think the orange seekers will be better rewarded with that cross, snow lotus seems friendly and plays nice with others


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 3, 2014)

Gotta say, as I'm sure many of guys and gals have heard, complements of what comes out of your garden. My buddy is in Cali on vacation (not that this speaks ill of the good cali growers out there) but he scored and said "ain't got shit on what you grow, you have high times quality weed". I told him really it's the genetics and the ability to keep a plant alive.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 3, 2014)

Seedsman promo is live now 
Just picked up a pack of blue tara and a pack of golden triangle. I ended up with 20 free beans for the 2 packs plus got 20% off. Best deal around at the moment!
Anyone got any experience with the golden triangle by chance?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah, super tempted to get in on the promo, but I don't really know if I can't afford it this time. Kinda pointless unless you spend 150...totally worth the 150, though.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 4, 2014)

COGrown said:


> thanks. I have 3 ace mix packs to run through at my leisure, they and cannabiogen are great companies. I was wavering between the peyote purple and the pck regs, but the pck is already used in a ton of crosses by a few different breeders. I've run sin city before, but not any of the blue power crosses; I've heard/seen great things and the BHO they had at the cup this year was excellent. I want their power diesel, as it uses my favorite tasting sd cut, but I can't seem to find it anywhere.


Blue Power brings the rain. My BP pheno of LVBK needs a run soon again. Total knock-out not my usual cuppa but it is FIRE. Damn, been almost a year since I ran her. I want to dig into their Nigjtmare lines. White Mightmare looks like the stuff dreams are made of. And I still have to pop my SinMints and Petroleum Nightmare... Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> It is nice! Heavy duty Indica. I feel like I'm wrapped in a fuzzy blanket right now.
> 
> Bred by a former RIU member (Fat Marty)


StOw, I hate to break it to you but those are two bits if stolen intellectual property. It is not non Gage. It is half Gage's work, half the Exodus collective.

I will never run it. I have had my intellectual property stolen and used to build a good business. I left the music biz because if it.

To promote it is not cool.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 4, 2014)

Intellectual property? rofl.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't think that's how the weed game works Hamish 

I would argue that by Fat Marty breeding his Grape Stomper he's paying Gage a homage as he liked their genetics enough to continue working with them. Can't get bent out of shape over this stuff it happens to every single company out there, even green house . Folks can't claim ownership of a plant or genetics, I do believe their work should be credited to them, just like someone researching a topic would give credit to the original source. Hard work should definitely be respected, I don't disagree with you there.

But when you get into intellectual property type discussions that gets monsanto scary, no one should claim ownership of a plant. Others should always be allowed to work this lines, or we will never progress. If no one worked with NL or Skunk#1 back in the day where would we be now? It's a once it starts where does it stop type thing.

I don't want to be sold something that isn't legitimate but someone making a few beans for his pals? there's is absolutely nothing wrong with that at all. It's a plant, it's nature, nature created it before gage did. I think she deserves some credit


----------



## calicat (Jul 4, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Tomorrow if Goji is still in stock I'll order 2pk + a 10pk of Female c99.
> Been a few years since I've grown any feminized plants + never smoked c99 b4.


If you ever get a chance after gandering c99. I highly recommend Apollo 11 and Apollo 13.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 4, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> StOw, I hate to break it to you but those are two bits if stolen intellectual property. It is not non Gage. It is half Gage's work, half the Exodus collective.
> 
> I will never run it. I have had my intellectual property stolen and used to build a good business. I left the music biz because if it.
> 
> To promote it is not cool.



Seriously, would you fucking drop this bit of yours? The guy doesn't sell his beans, so please tell me what it is Im "promoting"?? He was gifted a cut of Exodus cheese, and bought a pack of Grape Stomper back in the day. He found a nice male and did some chucking in his basement, and has given some of the seeds away. I'm simply trying to give credit where it's due.

You go off on some of the most retarded rants some times


----------



## COGrown (Jul 4, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> StOw, I hate to break it to you but those are two bits if stolen intellectual property. It is not non Gage. It is half Gage's work, half the Exodus collective.
> 
> I will never run it. I have had my intellectual property stolen and used to build a good business. I left the music biz because if it.
> 
> To promote it is not cool.


Thank God I get to start my day off with this giant bowl of stupid...
The Grape Stomper and Exodus clones are not 'stolen intellectual property'. You can't own a fucking plant, dude; at best you can trademark a name, which I don't think either GGG did, or the Exodus Collective (particularly as they were mostly a bunch of fucking anarchists) would do. I know that the exodus cheese cut was given out to quite a few people who moved through their circle. 
If m4k and keyplay really would get that butthurt about someone else putting out stomper seeds, then that's just sad, and makes them just sad little men like DJ Short, perennially threatening to sue everyone who sells blueberry crosses. 
Maybe if you could just wedge yourself deeper up GGG's asshole you wouldn't be able to flood these boards anymore, your sycophantic fervor isn't doing anyone any favors.
Hazeman has a couple stomper crosses for sale on actual commercial websites, why don't you use your time to start a boycott of his seeds?
You know breeders do tend to use other breeders' strains in their work, right? Every 'real' breeder doesn't just go out into the wild to harvest landrace seeds and work everything out from there? Are you going to get superfuckingbutthurt like this when I give out seeds that have genetics from Bodhi in them? Because he doesn't fucking care.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Grabbed a pack of Satsuma with my order. Anyone mess with it yet?


4/5 females, 3 bushy/1 beanpole all have citrus/woody stem rubs + just beginning Trich. production @ 2nd wk flowering.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Gotta say, as I'm sure many of guys and gals have heard, complements of what comes out of your garden. My buddy is in Cali on vacation (not that this speaks ill of the good cali growers out there) but he scored and said "ain't got shit on what you grow, you have high times quality weed". I told him really it's the genetics and the ability to keep a plant alive.


Depends on who your getting it from.


----------



## genuity (Jul 4, 2014)

that grapestomper is a mofo.............

I have Grape Stomper and was holding it for Hazeman; but he didn't have time to come get it.
You want it? Too bad - just because it is so fucking good doesn't make it worth your dignity - you will have to apologize to me to be considered as worthy.

I'm tired of marijuana people. They are very unreliable and often like to stick thier noses where they don't belong because they think it's cute.

Tell you what "Blaze1"; in your honor I will give it away while you explain to keyplay why you had to be a cute asshole.
FatMarty
Posts: 48
Joined: March 16th, 2011, 6:32 am
*like i said,all these guys was part of the ggg FORUM...all the info is at that spot.*

*you know fat marty did work with hazeman seeds?*

Correction - I have an amazing pheno of Grape Stomper that grows kolas the length of your arm that are to die for.

I'm not a breeder. I'm a sick fucker with emphesema, PTSD, chronic bronchitis, rhumetoid arthrritis, and a bad attitude.

I had to badger my so-called friend to come get that damn Purple BubbleGum; but what the fuck do I know?
Some people don't give a shit about money, or credit, or anything but relief from 24/7 agony.

You're stupid. That's no reason keyplay should get hurt because my so-called friend listed me as his fucking "business partner" on thc, and got me over here for some dumbfuck reason while he couldn't be bothered to take care of the business of cloning that beautiful plant he walked out of here with 5 and a half months ago while leaving me 2 diseased trainwreck, (was that your bullshit?), and another piece of junk.

So here's the deal: You all go fuck yourself, and I'll be a nice guy and not fuck keyplay because my so-called friend and his asshole buddy don't know how to act around an animal like me.
FatMarty
Posts: 48
Joined: March 16th, 2011, 6:32 am
*yup......all you got to do is go look for the info.*

*now back to B's work..*


----------



## kindnug (Jul 4, 2014)

I honestly don't know what they were talking about there.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 4, 2014)

I think, after reading it 3-4 times lol, that FatMarty was super pissed hazeman didn't come get the cut of GS. Wanted an apology to give it to him and was super pissed at people on a forum sticking their noses into his business with other folks.

Then I read the rest as he (fatmarty) was listed as a business partner of someone else*no idea who he's referring to, and is now getting brought into a bunch of shit because he gave a plant away. All while getting shafted with shit genetics in return.

Then somehow bestiality comes into it 



> *now back to B's work..*


I would love to post some pictures of some stuff getting put in cups but the damn package is held up because of these holidays.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 4, 2014)

So GGG doesn't want you using any of the males found in their strains?

Thanks for clearing that up, made much more sense the way you describe it.


----------



## genuity (Jul 4, 2014)

the samething these guy are going back and forth about.......grapestomper

them post are rants,of fat marty,and can be found at that other place,as to not fill this thread with nonsense...


----------



## 806KING (Jul 4, 2014)

DAMN now everyone step back and take a bong hit....


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes sir.!


806KING said:


> DAMN now everyone step back and take a bong hit....


----------



## genuity (Jul 4, 2014)

i'm ready for some skylotus beans.......


----------



## kindnug (Jul 4, 2014)

That was part of my last night order.
2 pk Goji + 1 pk Skylotus
10 Female c99

Probably just grow the 5 free Goji first + save the packs for later.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Seriously, would you fucking drop this bit of yours?
> You go off on some of the most retarded rants some times





COGrown said:


> Thank God I get to start my day off with this giant bowl of stupid...
> Maybe if you could just wedge yourself deeper up GGG's asshole you wouldn't be able to flood these boards anymore,


I have nothing to add here [ but my signatures ]


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 4, 2014)

genuity said:


> that grapestomper is a mofo.............
> 
> I have Grape Stomper and was holding it for Hazeman; but he didn't have time to come get it.
> You want it? Too bad - just because it is so fucking good doesn't make it worth your dignity - you will have to apologize to me to be considered as worthy.
> ...



Cool. Thanks for posting that. Looks like I've got some nice seeds to sort through!


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 4, 2014)

I've always thought if you are selling beans, people can do what they please. Intellectual property? yea, for the most part, fuck that. I'm a digital pirate! And it's a goddamn plant, always thought if one is doing something new, or even digging a line, it's still a different section which will result in different results. How can someone like DJ Short claim that type of nonsense? I'm happy B respected his wishes, but at the same time, he could have told him to pound sand, particularly with a "I'll sue you" bullshit, like what court in what jurisdiction would listen to that nonsense? I'm a fan of giving credit where it's due, but other than that do what you do. Slept in and now have missed a chance to see my girls, gotta go get me some bud. I'll take a shot of my cured ssdd when I get back to my place.


----------



## DustyNugs (Jul 4, 2014)

Just dropping in here to spread some Bodhi love... Geesh its tense in here...

3/3 Tigers milk germed and now up above the soil. Can't wait.

2/3 Silver Mountain germed. I will have to say, this is the most pitiful looking pack of B's gear that I have. I know tiny seeds can lead to greatness, but one didn't even germ... A little disappointing

Thanks to TY and Amos I believe I've saved my SSDD#2 from devouring all the nitrogen. She is super frosty going into week 3 on Monday. I'll get some pics.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 4, 2014)

DustyNugs said:


> Just dropping in here to spread some Bodhi love... Geesh its tense in here...
> 
> 3/3 Tigers milk germed and now up above the soil. Can't wait.
> 
> ...


Great to hear! I need to pop more and look for a male. I want to start an SSDD stability project. I may even find a better SSDD female! I know HGK ran a bunch of silver mountains, I don't think he found what he was looking for. Perhaps he can give ya an Idea of what is best to look for.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 4, 2014)

DustyNugs said:


> 2/3 Silver Mountain germed. I will have to say, this is the most pitiful looking pack of B's gear that I have. I know tiny seeds can lead to greatness, but one didn't even germ... A little disappointing


Man, you're not the first person that has had sketchy things to say about this cross. I jumped on a pack when I first started looking at B's gear. Mr Nice mother cut of SSH crossed with appy sounded stellar to me! I'll still get to them but these reports have caused me to move them back in the rotation.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Man, you're not the first person that has had sketchy things to say about this cross. I jumped on a pack when I first started looking at B's gear. Mr Nice mother cut of SSH crossed with appy sounded stellar to me! I'll still get to them but these reports have caused me to move them back in the rotation.


Not wanting to speak on behalf of HGK, I think flavors were missing, but they were still fire. Perhaps he can give a better run down as he ran a few packs if i remember our conversation


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Not wanting to speak on behalf of HGK, I think flavors were missing, but they were still fire. Perhaps he can give a better run down as he ran a few packs if i remember our conversation


Yeah, I shot him a PM about this strain. He had some circumstances that caused the grow to be a little messed up, so that's a consideration. He seemed to really like it, except the appy male really dominated the taste which was a drawback for him. Other than that he said it was quite good. I'm hoping I find a SSH leaner.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 4, 2014)

Things I've noticed with the appy male, perhaps other growers can confirm, deny, or add. It seems that the appy dominated crosses add an odd pepper or funk to the odor, that they will be higher yielding than the recessive traits of the female, and they will be more leafy in structure. ETA I love both males (snow lotus and appy), but the appy male can make some amazingly strong crosses where the snow lotus is more feminine in her additions, minus the foxtail trait that seems to show up


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 4, 2014)

So I made my order last night of skylotus. Blockhead, and mothersmilk , satsuma.. I stupidly forgot to add promo code however when I finished my order and emailed emailed them asking if they could add the code in which they said they can't change an existing order. So seeing as how mothers milk is now out of stock should I just keep my order or cancel and reorder for 20% off?


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 4, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> So I made my order last night of skylotus. Blockhead, and mothersmilk , satsuma.. I stupidly forgot to add promo code however when I finished my order and emailed emailed them asking if they could add the code in which they said they can't change an existing order. So seeing as how mothers milk is now out of stock should I just keep my order or cancel and reorder for 20% off?


That's a disappointment! Probably due to the credit card already being processed. Seedsman did me a huge solid when I forgot to add promos as I thought they automatically added as they usually do and were prompt to respond and add the last of Blueberry Hill


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 4, 2014)

Well I can cancel the order they said and replace it.. I'd just have replace mothers milk with something else? What you guys think


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 4, 2014)

You got 10% off though right? If so then you're missing out on about $30. Is the Mothers Milk worth the additional $30 to you (plus the freebies that you got)? Seems kind of lame that they wouldn't/couldn't make that up to you in some way


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 4, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> Well I can cancel the order they said and replace it.. I'd just have replace mothers milk with something else? What you guys think



Ahh I see. That makes sense. Well, is the mothers milk worth an extra $30 to you? That's about what it boils down to


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 4, 2014)

Well I am getting 32 free seeds so that's not bad , but it is an extra 30 ...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 4, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Thank God I get to start my day off with this giant bowl of stupid...
> The Grape Stomper and Exodus clones are not 'stolen intellectual property'. You can't own a fucking plant, dude; at best you can trademark a name, which I don't think either GGG did, or the Exodus Collective (particularly as they were mostly a bunch of fucking anarchists) would do. I know that the exodus cheese cut was given out to quite a few people who moved through their circle.
> If m4k and keyplay really would get that butthurt about someone else putting out stomper seeds, then that's just sad, and makes them just sad little men like DJ Short, perennially threatening to sue everyone who sells blueberry crosses.
> Maybe if you could just wedge yourself deeper up GGG's asshole you wouldn't be able to flood these boards anymore, your sycophantic fervor isn't doing anyone any favors.
> ...


Most of those so called land races are actually regionally bred by the people of the area for drug purposes too... don't see them getting much credit.


----------



## Scroga (Jul 4, 2014)

Don't know why there isn't more gs crosses released? Sounds like a goldmine waiting to happen... now... I am chasing info on the Indica leaning phenos of lucky charms... any tips greatly appreciated


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 4, 2014)

nice sig otis! LMAO


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 4, 2014)

If I didn't use the promo code I should still get the goji seeds right?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 4, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> If I didn't use the promo code I should still get the goji seeds right?


yeah as long as you spent 150 you should be golden bud.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 4, 2014)

yeaah just placed an order got kindness and blockhead and chernoble got 28 free seeds fucking awesome


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 4, 2014)

Just got white goji, pagoda, krypton, Omrita rx X good medicine. I'm waiting on lucky charms and blue tara. I'm building a stock pile before I buy a house so I'll never have to buy beans again(easier said than done, I have an addiction to buying beans). F2's for life. Non stop searching.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 5, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> Just got white goji, pagoda, krypton, Omrita rx X good medicine. I'm waiting on lucky charms and blue tara. I'm building a stock pile before I buy a house so I'll never have to buy beans again(easier said than done, I have an addiction to buying beans). F2's for life. Non stop searching.


 me and you both hahaha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 5, 2014)

I plan on cubing my Goji mom. Will be making F3 beans soon.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2014)

Hooray beans! SSDD and Goji, and 2 more free packs on the Synergy...Already popped 3x Mothers Milk, 3 x Solos Stash, and 5 x Synergy from the last order, so now I only have 15 synergy beans left


----------



## COGrown (Jul 5, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> Just got white goji, pagoda, krypton, Omrita rx X good medicine. I'm waiting on lucky charms and blue tara. I'm building a stock pile before I buy a house so I'll never have to buy beans again(easier said than done, I have an addiction to buying beans). F2's for life. Non stop searching.


Where'd you get the white goji? I saw a test log of that grow that said it was a very og-funk heavy strain with lots of lemon and fuel. Are these testers you had? Is the Krypton Kryptonite x Temple?


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 5, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Where'd you get the white goji? I saw a test log of that grow that said it was a very og-funk heavy strain with lots of lemon and fuel. Are these testers you had? Is the Krypton Kryptonite x Temple?


Both from HN. And yes to the krypton.


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 5, 2014)

I also was readin on this thread about that seedsman site so I took a gander at it today. Needless to say I signed up and now I'm waiting on; dream beaver, blockhead bx, and skylotus. You guys are gonna have to deal with my wife now.


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 5, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> I also was readin on this thread about that seedsman site so I took a gander at it today. Needless to say I signed up and now I'm waiting on; dream beaver, blockhead bx, and skylotus. You guys are gonna have to deal with my wife now.


And I'm still waiting on blue tara and lucky charms. Man oh man I'm dead.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 5, 2014)

I wish I could pop my blockhead bx, but I've got to wait 2 months.
I ordered it when it first dropped @ seedsman


----------



## COGrown (Jul 5, 2014)

Skylotus is first on my list.
Perhaps a little Skywalker OG bx might be in the works if I can persuade someone to lend me one of their ladies, since I know she's around here in CO.
I'm also thinking of doing something with the Golden Goat clone, I'd never been terribly impressed with the finished product in the shops, but I've seen some actual homegrown runs of her that make me believe she has much more potential than the more commercial growers are capable of unlocking, and the fact that she's being used in hybrids by Archive and Gage is somewhat meaningful, it is an extremely accessible clone here in CO.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 5, 2014)

Anyone ever dealt with Ali Bongo before? They have 10 free Synergy with every Bodhi pack ordered.

Edit: That's Snow Queen, not Synergy


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 5, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I wish I could pop my blockhead bx, but I've got to wait 2 months.
> I ordered it when it first dropped @ seedsman


 i think this is going to be a badass strain top notch


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 5, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> I also was readin on this thread about that seedsman site so I took a gander at it today. Needless to say I signed up and now I'm waiting on; dream beaver, blockhead bx, and skylotus. You guys are gonna have to deal with my wife now.


 i ordered also did you get like 28 free seeds fucking awesome most free seeds i ever got


----------



## gabechihua (Jul 5, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Anyone ever dealt with Ali Bongo before? They have 10 free Synergy with every Bodhi pack ordered.
> 
> Edit: That's Snow Queen, not Synergy


Looks like they're rated very highly, only one bank rates higher on seedfinder.eu.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/seedbanks/reviews/alibongo_co_uk/


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 5, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> i ordered also did you get like 28 free seeds fucking awesome most free seeds i ever got


I don't think I got the full package. I think one of the freebies was gone by the time I ordered(it was the kandy kush). But hell I'd be happy with just the 5 extra goji beans they're throwing in. To top it off, they made it rain with beans on everyone's orders.


----------



## Know One (Jul 6, 2014)

I thought I would share my Super Snow Lotus pics. This pheno has a very heavy OG smell. 
After starting to flower and smelling how awesome she was in such a short time (not to mention already sticky with trichomes), I decided to regenerate her. I threw her back into veg for a couple of weeks and took 10 clones to insure at least a few would root. All 10 rooted and currently look like this.





Now she is back in Flower and looking very strange but I am curious to see how all changes effect her when finished in 60 days.
Poor girl has been kicked around, chewed up, and spit out. 
We'll see what happens.
See what I mean by strange?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 6, 2014)

Looks a bit magnesium deficient.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 6, 2014)

Know One said:


> I thought I would share my Super Snow Lotus pics. This pheno has a very heavy OG smell.
> After starting to flower and smelling how awesome she was in such a short time (not to mention already sticky with trichomes), I decided to regenerate her. I threw her back into veg for a couple of weeks and took 10 clones to insure at least a few would root. All 10 rooted and currently look like this.
> 
> 
> ...


That plant will have some strange looking buds when it's ready.
The clones should fully re-veg and get back to normal growth.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 6, 2014)

To those of you using HN are you using there website
To order from or off IG ?


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 6, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> To those of you using HN are you using there website
> To order from or off IG ?


Yeah hit up the IG page and then text him to see what they got in stock. The website is useless. Despite whatever happened before with them, I can say as of now it's my absolute go to place for beans. The dude has been a stand up guy so far. He's answered every question I've had, and promptly at that. Take the leap and try em out.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 6, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> Yeah hit up the IG page and then text him to see what they got in stock. The website is useless. Despite whatever happened before with them, I can say as of now it's my absolute go to place for beans. The dude has been a stand up guy so far. He's answered every question I've had, and promptly at that. Take the leap and try em out.


Says private although at one point i was on the his ig page.
Must of been booted when the drama hit or he got a new ig
Page?


----------



## calicat (Jul 6, 2014)

Not sure if this is valid still Hell. This is the one HNamigo sent me a month or so ago. Instagram @seedvaultofcalifornia


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 6, 2014)

calicat said:


> Not sure if this is valid still Hell. This is the one HNamigo sent me a month or so ago. Instagram @seedvaultofcalifornia


Thanks calicat thats the new one


----------



## calicat (Jul 6, 2014)

Yw anytime..


----------



## Know One (Jul 6, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Looks a bit magnesium deficient.


I appreciate the input on that and agree. I did do a foliar spray of 1tsp per gallon of epsom salt and water 2 days ago although I have to admit that I've been lazy about getting her all healthy. I'm really more focused on healthy babies for a full tray (4'X4') of at least nine SSL on the next round. I'll take one as the mother and flower the rest.
I'm also be growing Jesus OG from Subcool. I'm looking forward to both.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 6, 2014)

Any of you ever order from natures green remedies? experiences?


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 6, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> Any of you ever order from natures green remedies? experiences?


Yessir. They're good folks. Even better prices.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm loving Satsuma, but finding a specific offspring/pheno isn't easy.
4 females and each one is slightly different, but you can tell they are related.

I like the variety, will give me fun decisions to make later.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 7, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I'm loving Satsuma, but finding a specific offspring/pheno isn't easy.
> 4 females and each one is slightly different, but you can tell they are related.
> 
> I like the variety, will give me fun decisions to make later.


That's the thing I like the most about f1 hybrids, and why I like that Bodhi encourages the buyers of his seeds to f2 his lines and find something completely unique, but desirable to their tastes. Did you keep any males?


----------



## kindnug (Jul 7, 2014)

I only keep pollen from males that smell strong +/or produce trich + have the structure I like.

I had 4/5 males from Golden Triangle + 1 of them had it all.
Made TK bx + Golden Triangle F2 with him, also stored pollen for later.

Only had 1 male from Satsuma (so far) and he had great structure, but no smell or trich production. He got axed.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 7, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I'm loving Satsuma, but finding a specific offspring/pheno isn't easy.
> 4 females and each one is slightly different, but you can tell they are related.
> 
> I like the variety, will give me fun decisions to make later.


Are you picking up on any orange notes yet?




COGrown said:


> That's the thing I like the most about f1 hybrids, and why I like that Bodhi encourages the buyers of his seeds to f2 his lines and find something completely unique, but desirable to their tastes. Did you keep any males?


Agreed. Looking forward to using some of his gear to do some chucking with. I hope he doesn't mind. 




kindnug said:


> I only keep pollen from males that smell strong +/or produce trich + have the structure I like.
> 
> I had 4/5 males from Golden Triangle + 1 of them had it all.
> Made TK bx + Golden Triangle F2 with him, also stored pollen for later.
> ...


How are you storing your pollen, and how long do you feel it's viable for?


----------



## calicat (Jul 7, 2014)

To stow when I do my pollen collection from males I store mine in amber bottles and freeze. I have had pollen viable for up to a period of two years not always though.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 7, 2014)

I've got it vacuum sealed + put in the same box I store seeds(inside fridge crisper).

I'll be using all of it on outdoor ladies in August.

Stem rubs reveal a woody citrus smell, buds are just beginning to form(2nd wk).
They are producing trich earlier than any other plants I've ever grown, including TK.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 7, 2014)

I'll move it to the freezer then, thanks Calicat!
Should I do the same to harvested seeds(dried with buds then removed)?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 7, 2014)

calicat said:


> To stow when I do my pollen collection from males I store mine in amber bottles and freeze. I have had pollen viable for up to a period of two years not always though.



Thank you calicat. You're a walking/talking encyclopedia when it comes to weed!


----------



## calicat (Jul 7, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I'll move it to the freezer then, thanks Calicat!
> Should I do the same to harvested seeds(dried with buds then removed)?


If you are anticipating an extended long time storage for you and possibly your cannacomrades then the answer would be yes. If you are going to use them in months then refrigeration with a dessicant like rice would suffice and dessicants not necessary for long time storage in freezer imo.


----------



## calicat (Jul 7, 2014)

Yw stow and nah there are tons of peeps that do not even post that are your walking/talking encyclopedias its just their annals are closed so to speak lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 7, 2014)

calicat said:


> Yw stow and nah there are tons of peeps that do not even post that are your walking/talking encyclopedias its just their annals are closed so to speak lol.


I think a lot of annals were closed when that Richard Simmons guy showed up...


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 7, 2014)

So TER v2 has arrived. Into the shot glasses tonight. I'd say I'd regret not participating in the latest promo but I had to put things in perspective. For one, looks like my tent is finally falling apart. Apparently holding up a 2 foot carbon filter and cool tube is simply too much weight for the pretty rugged plastic connectors. So I disassembled it, tried a work around using copper fittings but failed at securing the pipe without soldering them to the copper. Two years is pretty good to be honest with the tent so new one ordered and the girls won't have to deal with light leaks after it arrives tomorrow (thanks amazon!). Plus I have a bunch of Bodhi beans I still need to find some females (TE, Ancienf, pagoda, another lemon zinger). I had to remind myself there will be another deal another day and beans don't last forever. Plus waiting on Malawi to arrive.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm not buying anymore until next year, need to run everything I have accumulated first.
Everything in the GH is beginning to flower, shortest plant is 6' + tallest 13'.
16' tall GH is being pushed to it's limits!

13' plant was a 6' un-topped TK mother @ the beginning of OD season.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 7, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> So TER v2 has arrived. Into the shot glasses tonight. I'd say I'd regret not participating in the latest promo but I had to put things in perspective. For one, looks like my tent is finally falling apart. Apparently holding up a 2 foot carbon filter and cool tube is simply too much weight for the pretty rugged plastic connectors. So I disassembled it, tried a work around using copper fittings but failed at securing the pipe without soldering them to the copper. Two years is pretty good to be honest with the tent so new one ordered and the girls won't have to deal with light leaks after it arrives tomorrow *(thanks amazon!)*. Plus I have a bunch of Bodhi beans I still need to find some females (TE, Ancienf, pagoda, another lemon zinger). I had to remind myself there will be another deal another day and beans don't last forever. Plus waiting on Malawi to arrive.


best fucking growshop on Earth.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 7, 2014)

So true. Other than soil or last minute item, it has lower prices and two day shipping (tent ordered today, delivered tomorrow!)


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 7, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> So TER v2 has arrived. Into the shot glasses tonight. I'd say I'd regret not participating in the latest promo but I had to put things in perspective. For one, looks like my tent is finally falling apart. Apparently holding up a 2 foot carbon filter and cool tube is simply too much weight for the pretty rugged plastic connectors. So I disassembled it, tried a work around using copper fittings but failed at securing the pipe without soldering them to the copper. Two years is pretty good to be honest with the tent so new one ordered and the girls won't have to deal with light leaks after it arrives tomorrow (thanks amazon!). Plus I have a bunch of Bodhi beans I still need to find some females (TE, Ancienf, pagoda, another lemon zinger). I had to remind myself there will be another deal another day and beans don't last forever. Plus waiting on Malawi to arrive.


Super Jelly you got yours already. I'm hoping mine will be here tomorrow or wednesday.... if not I fear they were snagged. Starting to get that feeling now.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 7, 2014)

To be honest, I just order and forget about it until it hits my door. I use to think and worry on it, but even if something happens, it will be resent.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 7, 2014)

calicat said:


> To stow when I do my pollen collection from males I store mine in amber bottles and freeze. I have had pollen viable for up to a period of two years not always though.


Would a poptop vial and freezer bag be enough to keep moisture out? Or a put the pop top vial in a tightly closed mason jar?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 7, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> To be honest, I just order and forget about it until it hits my door. I use to think and worry on it, but even if something happens, it will be resent.


I'm just a big ol'worry wart who also hates waiting for stuff  Anything really 

I got bunch of stuff coming from amazon tomorrow take my mind off the bean order as I redo my closet again, new air pumps coming so I can start brewing teas like a boss again.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 7, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> So true. Other than soil or last minute item, it has lower prices and two day shipping (tent ordered today, delivered tomorrow!)


A nice benefit if you're a Prime member, is the huge library of free music now available that sets up on a cloud host. I mean, if they have an obscure 1971 album Family "Fearless" - and they do - what _don't _they have available? If Amazon sold groceries I might never leave the Ponderosa.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> A nice benefit if you're a Prime member, is the huge library of free music now available that sets up on a cloud host. I mean, if they have an obscure 1971 album Family "Fearless" - and they do - what _don't _they have available? If Amazon sold groceries I might never leave the Ponderosa.


I thought they did sell groceries? Or is that only in certain areas maybe. I gotta look into prime and see whats available in Canada, they always fuck us on content from services like this, they need special licensing to even be able to stream shit to Canada. Pain in the ass to say the least.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> A nice benefit if you're a Prime member, is the huge library of free music now available that sets up on a cloud host. I mean, if they have an obscure 1971 album Family "Fearless" - and they do - what _don't _they have available? If Amazon sold groceries I might never leave the Ponderosa.


I have a love/hate relationship with Amazon. I love them as a customer, but I'm not a fan of their tax avoidance strategies and labor issues (be it the corporate culture they have, or down to warehouse level employees). I do need to check out their music area, thanks for reminding me


----------



## COGrown (Jul 7, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with Amazon. I love them as a customer, but I'm not a fan of their tax avoidance strategies and labor issues (be it the corporate culture they have, or down to warehouse level employees). I do need to check out their music area, thanks for reminding me


As a prime member, I use amazon for my nutes and various weird supplies. they end up a little cheaper usually, and they get delivered to my doorstep. The only things I haven't gotten through them have been tables, bulbs, and reservoirs.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 7, 2014)

COGrown said:


> As a prime member, I use amazon for my nutes and various weird supplies. they end up a little cheaper usually, and they get delivered to my doorstep. The only things I haven't gotten through them have been tables, bulbs, and reservoirs.


bulbs, tents, miscellaneous, pretty much all come from amazon. Never had a problem, nothing arrived broken.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 7, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> bulbs, tents, miscellaneous, pretty much all come from amazon. Never had a problem, nothing arrived broken.


I've had one 250 watt cfl bulb - which is huge - arrive cracked, but it's amazing that they're not all smashed. The supplier shipped a replacement as soon as I sent pics.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 7, 2014)

HN no longer takes credit card lol guess that solves the should i order thing...well better i dont order and go with loompa gear from FS


----------



## kgp (Jul 7, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> HN no longer takes credit card lol guess that solves the should i order thing...well better i dont order and go with loompa gear from FS


I hate to sound like a redundant asshole but no shit.
I wonder why? Maybe because selling beans is illegal in the USA!
Would you want to be the merchant processing illegal transactions?
Find a good spot to order. Keep your trap from yapping to everyone about it so you can have selection and ease of payment.
I still don't understand why everyone runs and tells their favorite illegal vendor on an open forums.

Bodhi strains that sell out on attitude in hours. Hey roll it up! Get them here, illegally! 40 thousand views later.... There goes the selection you've been wanting and your vendor no longer takes credit cards because they had a couple complaints.

Lose - lose situation for everyone involved.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 7, 2014)

Attitude and many banks are overseas, mostly out of the arms of US Law enforcement. The stateside ones don't make any sense. All it takes is an overzealous prosecutor in the bum fuck south to want to make a name for themselves and go after them. I mean did you guys (stateside) see what happened when some parodied a mayor in Indiana on twitter? It don't take much for someone to go over the line and ask for forgiveness than permission regardless of legality. We are talking wire fraud, possible racketeering, state lines, shit that would lock ones ass up. Sources don't matter when the people are running a public website, they want to find customers


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 7, 2014)

I love amazon prime!

On another note, im wanting to order a few more packs of seeds not bodhi related but from la plata labs, dynasty, and cabin fever. Ive already spent probably 1-1500 this year alone so far. not sure if I should or not, but want to lol. ah dilemmas..

Looking forward to the bodhi gear, also as to what he may have coming out... AS if i need to spend more on beans than I already have this year.. I wont unless its something I have to have or is a limited release, but who knows I may be just kidding myself.


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 7, 2014)

1 package down. More to come.


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 7, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> I love amazon prime!
> 
> On another note, im wanting to order a few more packs of seeds not bodhi related but from la plata labs, dynasty, and cabin fever. Ive already spent probably 1-1500 this year alone so far. not sure if I should or not, but want to lol. ah dilemmas..
> 
> Looking forward to the bodhi gear, also as to what he may have coming out... AS if i need to spend more on beans than I already have this year.. I wont unless its something I have to have or is a limited release, but who knows I may be just kidding myself.


Pepin out NGR I see?


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 7, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> Pepin out NGR I see?


it is a bodhi thread, bodhi himself has dropped their name elsewhere, and these people wanna send beans and across state lines and operate a publicly indexed website, concern trolling?


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 8, 2014)

Fuck yes Amazon. Tent delivered, now my closet won't be looking like the resurrection. 3 TER V2 hit the water last night as well as 2 Malawi. With the Malawi, I'll probably just throw them into 12/12 after leaving the seedling phase.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 8, 2014)

Shorter bush Satsuma only ~18 days in flowering and has trich near the tips of fan leaves already.

I did a trich rub on a leaf last night+ it leaves an unmistakable orange candy smell on my fingers.
Sticky fingers...


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 8, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Shorter bush Satsuma only ~18 days in flowering and has trich near the tips of fan leaves already.
> 
> I did a trich rub on a leaf last night+ it leaves an unmistakable orange candy smell on my fingers.
> Sticky fingers...


I cut down a white lotus last night, the foxtail one. She was root bound which could explain the dready look, a fucking breeze to trim, I think it took all of 20 minutes or less. Not overly odourous, probably could have gone another week still, but after 11 and half weeks, its time. She will get a second run, but her sister is looking real fine with her pine cone flowers. Her sister will probably be finishing up early next week. The telltale sign of Bodhi gear, stupidly covered in trich


----------



## calicat (Jul 8, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Would a poptop vial and freezer bag be enough to keep moisture out? Or a put the pop top vial in a tightly closed mason jar?


Never tried but I would imagine it would work as long as the seal is tight ( which you have created two). When I could not purchase amber glass bottles I used small plastic medicine bottles with the thick white plastic. I did use a dessicant and the pollen was viable just the cross was not so hot lol.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 9, 2014)

The golden triangle male I chose to Bx TK was a success.
Friend has 2 females + they look like twins.
Buds still on the plant, but they look/smell IDENTICAL to TK.

I'm more excited about the F2 I made with him.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 9, 2014)

So RIP original tent, ya did good over the course of 2 years and held too much weight. New tent, same company finally has full steel cross bars instead of the wimpy plastic clips. Plus they throw in an extra plastic corner, so i have a couple spares. Feels nice to have a new clean garden. Wiped down the cool tube of dust, and now lost some floor space as I'm not hanging the giant carbon filter but no need to stress the joints. White Lotus #2 is drying and her sister is finishing up pretty quickly. Loving her structure and her flowering time is 3 weeks behind, might actually have a 9 week one. She looks to be done probably Sunday.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 9, 2014)

My amazon order came yesterday too. I love that place  I'll be brewing my teas in no time. MH bulb too, tired of having 3 cfl sockets to plug in and ghetto rigs and what have you. I don't think I get anywhere near the footprint off 250 in cfls I do off this MH. 

I got my Bodhi order  I got 12 blue Tara and 12 tranquil elephantizer rmx v2 which is not what attitude had them listed as, but I don't really care. Looks like we're running the same thing after all Tonight


----------



## kindnug (Jul 9, 2014)

Lucky you...an extra bean in each pack!
All my packs only have/had 11


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 9, 2014)

Dried, and ready to sample, this is the last rodeo for SSDD, this one taken @ 63 days. 5 beans left for the 'swap meets', whenever the legal situation here changes.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 9, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Lucky you...an extra bean in each pack!
> All my packs only have/had 11


I miscounted the TErmxV2. It only had 11. But the Blue tara had 12


----------



## calicat (Jul 9, 2014)

I believe Bodhi mentioned it one time his wife sometimes packs in 12's no rhyme or reason.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 9, 2014)

Not gonna waste any time


----------



## kindnug (Jul 9, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3198838 View attachment 3198835
> 
> Dried, and ready to sample, this is the last rodeo for SSDD, this one taken @ 63 days. 5 beans left for the 'swap meets', whenever the legal situation here changes.


Looks dank taken @ 63 days.

Your growing through the vault right now though, so on to the next one.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 9, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Lucky you...an extra bean in each pack!
> All my packs only have/had 11



Right!?!? Me too. Always 11 in a pack.

I wonder who he's blowing? "Mr Head"

Hmmmmm........


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 9, 2014)

One of my TE's was the size of 2 of the rest of the seeds  It got started as well as the smallest one in the pack


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 9, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3198838 View attachment 3198835
> 
> Dried, and ready to sample, this is the last rodeo for SSDD, this one taken @ 63 days. 5 beans left for the 'swap meets', whenever the legal situation here changes.


Loving that! Looks Beautiful, where on the plant did you harvest that? How many girls you've been through of SSDD? Can ya put a side by side of that and your ripped bubba?

I love getting extra beans. Its a small thing that can instantly put a smile on my face. I've had 3 packs of Bodhi have an extra bean, and all the gear I've gotten from Ace has extra beans. Its the little things sometimes that can brighten up ones day.

ETA: Amos, I know you've talked about her a bit, but I'd love to read an overall view/opinion on her from you.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 9, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Loving that! Looks Beautiful, where on the plant did you harvest that? How many girls you've been through of SSDD? Can ya put a side by side of that and your ripped bubba?
> 
> I love getting extra beans. Its a small thing that can instantly put a smile on my face. I've had 3 packs of Bodhi have an extra bean, and all the gear I've gotten from Ace has extra beans. Its the little things sometimes that can brighten up ones day.
> 
> ETA: Amos, I know you've talked about her a bit, but I'd love to read an overall view/opinion on her from you.


I'll take extra seeds every day of the week 

I got -1 bean from medman and a seed size chunk of weed


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 9, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Loving that! Looks Beautiful, where on the plant did you harvest that? How many girls you've been through of SSDD? Can ya put a side by side of that and your ripped bubba?
> 
> ETA: Amos, I know you've talked about her a bit, but I'd love to read an overall view/opinion on her from you.


Ha! Careful amigo....your dangerously close to heading to the 'sub'zone....lol!
Just kidding, I swear. This is the 2nd SSDD fem, the 3rd is nearly dry. From testing some of the 2nd today, it tastes and smells very much like the first, but doesn't seem quite as potent as the first, but I went easy. Will hit it hard in the next couple of nights.

Of 3 RBs, the two best were very much the same, and the ones I compare to SSDD. Aside from the difference in bloom times, the biggest difference to me is that there's more head high in the RB - I guess from the JTR - but pain relief / body effect are the same, I think. 

Here's the cured RB pic from the other thread, and the fresh SSDD from today. That came from an upper cola. I supercropped and got around 8 of those.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 9, 2014)

They both look amazing. I'd gladly puff on those. I love a good strong body load, particularly in the evening. The devastating strains are what I'm after, but I do enjoy a functional day smoke.

Just wanna see what variations people are getting in SSDD. Eventually I'll pop more, I've placed myself on a bean buying hiatus as I really need to focus on what I'm running and do what I'd like to do without being distracted by a new strain of interest.

To really anyone that is growing SSDD, please share some of your pictures (growing or finished), and overall experience.


----------



## ***** (Jul 9, 2014)

What strain would you guys suggest the most from Bodhi? I am an indica lover and potency+taste is something that matter lot.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2014)

Of the few I've ran, Goji [berry pheno] is superb.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 10, 2014)

Blue Tara's both cracked their shell in under 24 hours. Got em in Solocups


----------



## calicat (Jul 10, 2014)

***** said:


> What strain would you guys suggest the most from Bodhi? I am an indica lover and potency+taste is something that matter lot.


From the test grows I have been examining, my suggestion when the line launches is the Instant Kharma Male lines particularly the mother cut used called Kudra.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

I haven't really gotten a full on indica like plant from Bodhi. I've had a few hybrids that lean more heavily in the direction of indicas, but I know he has some lines, like the deep line alchemy lines (man I would have been happy to get those). For strong indica effects, my SSDD hits the spot. even the girls i let go were hard hitting, body loads.


----------



## calicat (Jul 10, 2014)

I have in males though. Actually I have had more keeper males than I have had keeper females in the Bodhi line.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

calicat said:


> I have in males though. Actually I have had more keeper males than I have had keeper females in the Bodhi line.


You've ran quite a bit more than I, I must say I did love the three males that came out of the ancients I popped. they were so beautiful in structure and were rocking some fat leaves (I know it's only one displayed trait). think I have posted their pictures on here


----------



## calicat (Jul 10, 2014)

Did you keep any of them if you had room or at least collect some pollen?


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

calicat said:


> Did you keep any of them if you had room or at least collect some pollen?


unfortunately I did not. I failed at trying to capture pollen, but still have beans left and I know that Iranian he had is gone so I definitely plan on making f2. The plants I saw of Ancient in another board were killer. I was Impressed by the uniformity, structure and smells coming off them.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3198838 View attachment 3198835
> 
> Dried, and ready to sample, this is the last rodeo for SSDD, this one taken @ 63 days. 5 beans left for the 'swap meets', whenever the legal situation here changes.


Of all the Sunshine Daydream shots I've seen, I have to say this one looks the most like shwag. No offense, I'm just wondering if you ran into any problems on this grow? It usually looks epic when I've seen it.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't think it looks shwaggy, I did ask where it was harvested from because it did seem rather small. I thought it may be a side growth or lower bud based on its size. ETA Amos my man, did you run those just once or have the ladies had a couple rides around the block?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I don't think it looks shwaggy, I did ask where it was harvested from because it did seem rather small. I thought it may be a side growth or lower bud based on its size. ETA Amos my man, did you run those just once or have the ladies had a couple rides around the block?


It's was a 5gr top - one of about 8 after supercropping. The larger cola is not dry enough to sample.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 10, 2014)

Shit if that's shwag I would have kept buying weed lol. It needs a bit of a closer trim to be eye catching but certainly enough visible trichome coverage to keep me happy.

I don't think you actually have the foggiest clue as to what shwag actually is you spoiled ass 

Edit: One TErmXV2 has cracked its shell, waiting on the other honestly probably another couple hours things swoll as heck


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Shit if that's shwag I would have kept buying weed lol. It needs a bit of a closer trim to be eye catching but certainly enough visible trichome coverage to keep me happy.
> 
> I don't think you actually have the foggiest clue as to what shwag actually is you spoiled ass


LOL. I guess I could dress up all the buds a bit and experiment w/ flannel towell or 3D poster backgrounds for their 'photo shoot', but I'm just snapping a pic before rolling the joint usually. I've went into my casual approach to trimmimg, and everything else a time or two. 

Far as I can tell XXVII has made 3 posts, called Loompa a lil bitch, a bud schwag, and saying he's grown too many elite clones to remember them all.

I can hardly wait for the cat to drop more knowledge.!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 10, 2014)

I figured you'd have fun with him Amos


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

I find it humorous that members on this board are basically trying to find an outlet for this cats beans. Shit, someone needs get themselves together!


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 10, 2014)

Trying get a hold who's beans?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 10, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> Trying get a hold who's beans?


Loompa's. Whole shits turned into a big dramafest. So silly really, he expects people across the ocean to know who he is. I said I had heard good things and would email em and let em know he's got stuff that people would like to buy since they claimed to not know him.

Several tirades later Im not sure I want to buy what he's selling anymore lol.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

just trying to get access for those that want em but cant fuck with logic. i wont be purchasing.

got both my cherry mountain phenos at day 25. about to get good....


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 10, 2014)

There we go, both the TErmxV2's cracked their shell, the huge one was a little slower. Both are in solo cups waiting for the lights to come on to get all nice and warm. 

Hoping for some nice indica's here, either way I'm sure I'll be a happy camper


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

My post wasn't meant for this thread, stupid mobile. Sorry for the derail, wrong thread.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 10, 2014)

Got it lol, no worries tonightyou, I've heard him mentioned before, didn't have a crazy interest before and after reading that thread some the things he said, don't Care if I ever ordered from him. Plenty good x's to be had or make yourselves


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> Got it lol, no worries tonightyou, I've heard him mentioned before, didn't have a crazy interest before and after reading that thread some the things he said, don't Care if I ever ordered from him. Plenty good x's to be had or make yourselves


based on our interaction, I'll save my money at this point. Better recipients out there for my hard earned cash


----------



## COGrown (Jul 10, 2014)

Loompa's beans are for sale at other places than THC Farmer, and he certainly has fire.


TonightYou said:


> based on our interaction, I'll save my money at this point. Better recipients out there for my hard earned cash


The biggest problem I have with his gear is the price point, the Yeti OG is one of the most proven high quality OG seed lines out there, but at $200, that's pretty ridiculous if you don't plan to use it for breeding stock, and even then... I know good seeds pay for themselves, but honestly as long as i can get what I can get for ~$100/pack or less from plenty of high quality breeders, I will probably continue to do so. I honestly don't care too much about the personality of a breeder, it'd be kind of hypocritical of me because I have it on good authority that I am kind of an asshole. I'm more likely to give my money a breeder that I think has good karma and good skills, but it is their skills that pay my bills, so to speak.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I figured you'd have fun with him Amos


LOL.

Guess we all have different definitions of what dank is. Those pics were not it. FOR ME...... But if he's happy with it who cares? Simple observation. EVERY other pic of sunshine daydream IVE seen has been COVERED in bright white crystals. This wasn't. Simple observation.

Yes. The fact is I've grown loompas headband and MANY clone only OG's. I live in a cannabis rich legal area. I'm not a dick so people hook me up with nice gear. I'm sorry if that's so hard for you to comprehend.  In the LOOMPA thread I said his headband was nothing special FOR ME. Sorry if this offends you guys so much. Chill. Smoke a Jay. It's a weed forum. Man.

OH.... and the number of posts I have on this site makes a difference about my opinion?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 11, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Loompa's beans are for sale at other places than THC Farmer, and he certainly has fire.
> 
> The biggest problem I have with his gear is the price point, the Yeti OG is one of the most proven high quality OG seed lines out there, but at $200, that's pretty ridiculous if you don't plan to use it for breeding stock, and even then... I know good seeds pay for themselves, but honestly as long as i can get what I can get for ~$100/pack or less from plenty of high quality breeders, I will probably continue to do so. I honestly don't care too much about the personality of a breeder, it'd be kind of hypocritical of me because I have it on good authority that I am kind of an asshole. I'm more likely to give my money a breeder that I think has good karma and good skills, but it is their skills that pay my bills, so to speak.


Im ok with paying it cause im gunna f- the shit out of them and make tons of crosses then pass them out as freebies lol JK!
Or not


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 11, 2014)

When I hear someone has the best, I don't want it, I want to create something better.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 11, 2014)

Also, thinking about popping some Bodhi, not sure which though.
Sunshine Daydream
Golden Triangle
Blueberry Hill


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> LOL.
> 
> Guess we all have different definitions of what dank is. Those pics were not it. FOR ME...... But if he's happy with it who cares? Simple observation. EVERY other pic of sunshine daydream IVE seen has been COVERED in bright white crystals. This wasn't. Simple observation.
> 
> ...


Looks can be deceiving + you must not have grown enough if you haven't realized that yet.
I don't care what buds look like, effects+flavors are ALL that matter.

Did you think everyone who grows SSDD is going to get the same offspring? wow your experience is mind boggling.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

Your definition of dank is bag appeal?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Yes. The fact is I've grown loompas headband and MANY clone only OG's. I live in a cannabis rich legal area. I'm not a dick so people hook me up with nice gear. I'm sorry if that's so hard for you to comprehend.  In the LOOMPA thread I said his headband was nothing special FOR ME. Sorry if this offends you guys so much.


Hey, no problems here, ace. I'm rather fortunate in that I live in an illegal area that's far from cannabis-rich. All my local amigos have no idea the crap they're toking when they drop by.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Hey, no problems here, ace. I'm rather fortunate in that I live in an illegal area that's far from cannabis-rich. All my local amigos have no idea the crap they're toking when they drop by.


 higher market prices at least, always look on the bright side.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

So the White Lotus #2 is jarred up. Nothing over the top in terms of smells, but I'm getting a sweet citrus smell, I can't put my finger on it exactly, but it doesn't remind me of lemons nor oranges, but perhaps like a grape fruit smell? We shall see as we sweat her in jars. Based on how she grew I'm tempted to not run her again as her sister is displaying many of the traits I'd prefer such as bud structure (pinecone v foxtail), and flowering time (over 11 weeks v close to 10 week). But to be fair, she had a a huge root system for the pot, basically my home made airports created an entire root ball. I can run her better, and probably will. Real test comes at smoke time.


----------



## calicat (Jul 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> My post wasn't meant for this thread, stupid mobile. Sorry for the derail, wrong thread.


At least you weren't sexting broski lol.


----------



## calicat (Jul 11, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Loompa's beans are for sale at other places than THC Farmer, and he certainly has fire.
> 
> The biggest problem I have with his gear is the price point, the Yeti OG is one of the most proven high quality OG seed lines out there, but at $200, that's pretty ridiculous if you don't plan to use it for breeding stock, and even then... I know good seeds pay for themselves, but honestly as long as i can get what I can get for ~$100/pack or less from plenty of high quality breeders, I will probably continue to do so. I honestly don't care too much about the personality of a breeder, it'd be kind of hypocritical of me because I have it on good authority that I am kind of an asshole. I'm more likely to give my money a breeder that I think has good karma and good skills, but it is their skills that pay my bills, so to speak.


Hey bro at least its not like 500 -600 dollars a pack for Afficionado wares lol.


----------



## MarWan (Jul 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> So the White Lotus #2 is jarred up. Nothing over the top in terms of smells, but I'm getting a sweet citrus smell, I can't put my finger on it exactly, but it doesn't remind me of lemons nor oranges, but perhaps like a grape fruit smell? We shall see as we sweat her in jars. Based on how she grew I'm tempted to not run her again as her sister is displaying many of the traits I'd prefer such as bud structure (pinecone v foxtail), and flowering time (over 11 weeks v close to 10 week). But to be fair, she had a a huge root system for the pot, basically my home made airports created an entire root ball. I can run her better, and probably will. Real test comes at smoke time.


If you don't mind please could you link me to a DIY airpots.
Thanks in advance


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

MarWan said:


> If you don't mind please could you link me to a DIY airpots.
> Thanks in advance


no link needed my friend. I can explain it basically you can use a standard plastic pot, or I've seen some doing plastic bags. Take a drill bit, and put holes throughout the bag or pot. Don't forget the bottom of the pot. What you end up with is good air pruning


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Looks can be deceiving + you must not have grown enough if you haven't realized that yet.
> I don't care what buds look like, effects+flavors are ALL that matter.
> 
> Did you think everyone who grows SSDD is going to get the same offspring? wow your experience is mind boggling.


Wow. Don't get so mad fella. I've been growing for around 17 years. Sorry if you have more experience.

I simply said that nug doesn't look up to the quality of other SSDD pics I've seen. Why does that hurt your booty so much? The persons nug it was didn't even get offended (i also said no offense...Just wondering if he ran into any problems) 

I've toked weed that looked like SHIT but got me RIPPED.
Many chem varieties look like they have very little trich coverage but are amazingly potent.

Guess you missed my point. Whatever. I'm high as angel pussy 

Sounds like you could use a toke brotha.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Your definition of dank is bag appeal?


Answered that already. Did you really need 2 posts in a row to ask me?

Let me get a dab ready for ya. Your meds don't seem to be working fo ya


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

You kids and your dabs...


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> You kids and your dabs...


Oh I wish I was a kid.... 43 qualify? lol

I smoke mainly flowers, but when I need that extra potent night night sleepy time..... I'll go for the dabs.
Could be my area also..... Most people I know only smoke concentrates.... IMO a healthy diet has flowers, waxes, joints and edibles   

Edit: Really wasn't trying to piss anyone off...Just an observation and a question... This thread seems a bit sensitive and "on-edge". I''ll leave you boys to it.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Wow. Don't get so mad fella. I've been growing for around 17 years. Sorry if you have more experience.
> 
> I simply said that nug doesn't look up to the quality of other SSDD pics I've seen. Why does that hurt your booty so much? The persons nug it was didn't even get offended (i also said no offense...Just wondering if he ran into any problems)
> 
> ...


I did miss your point, what was it?
I'm not butthurt + I have been growing over 20 years in Cali.

"Many chem varieties look like they have very little trich coverage but are amazingly potent."
SSDD has chem in its background...so there's your answer bud.
Your the one who needs to smoke with your bad attitude.

You said it looked like shwag, a big difference from "that nug doesn't look up to the quality of other SSDD". As if every SSDD is going to look the same.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 11, 2014)

Not sensitive or on edge. Just gotta remember your new here. You just gotta learn the ropes and people. You can't come in to groups that know each other well And make observations that can be observed as offensive or rude, also remember sarcasm can be hard to tell through a screen. A lot of us have been here awhile or know each other enough to know when ones being sarcastic or not. 

You just gotta find your place and feel people out, tread lightly so to speak until you learn certain areas of the community better.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't need to make concentrates, my buds are potent enough to put down veterans.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I don't need to make concentrates, my buds are potent enough to put down veterans.


For sure bud. Heard that one before. You sound like Loompa. Lol.

I like my buds frosty. If that offends you I'm sorry. 

That nug I spoke on was not up to MY standard of quality. We all have different standards I guess.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes, you know how to turn the flash on, cool.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

From looking @ your pics, I have higher standards.
They do look better than that SSDD, but if you have to turn them into concentrates they must not be as potent as they look.

My fan leaves have more trich. coverage than those pics.
Those buds are small, but nice. what strain?


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

Anywhoooo....I only activated over here to give my Loompa HB experience.... That nug caught my eye in this thread as a poor representation of the SSDD I'VE SEEN.....

All good. Carry on.

And to the person that said this thread isn't sensitive...... ERRR.... I've given observations in other threads and no ones jumped on my sack like in this thread. It's cute you guys defend each other. Really.

And Kindnug.....Let's be honest here. Your messages were VERY booty hurt.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Yes, you know how to turn the flash on, cool.


The other picture in question had a flash on. Just weren't any trichs to light up! hahahah


Also..... For all the gum-flappin you do around here I've NEVER seen one of your pictures......

Helllllllllllla suspect!!!! HAHA


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> From looking @ your pics, I have higher standards.
> They do look better than that SSDD, but if you have to turn them into concentrates they must not be as potent as they look.
> 
> My fan leaves have more trich. coverage than those pics.
> Those buds are small, but nice.


Post up then. Let's see em amigo.


----------



## MarWan (Jul 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> no link needed my friend. I can explain it basically you can use a standard plastic pot, or I've seen some doing plastic bags. Take a drill bit, and put holes throughout the bag or pot. Don't forget the bottom of the pot. What you end up with is good air pruning


That sounds easy, I will start with using the smallest drill bit I have. 

realy appreciate it TY, and I'm honored & happy to be a friend of a fine gentelman like you.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't post pics, too large operation fo that. + I have "partners" that don't agree with it.
What strain is that you posted? WiFi? looks like it.

I also work @ 20kw dispensary grow.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I don't post pics, too large operation fo that. + I have "partners" that don't agree with it.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!

For SURE buddy. That's what every person who gets burnt says.

Pics or you're just another LIAR.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't care what you think...
All the concentrates in the world can't change the fact your an asshole.

How did I get burnt?
What would be the purpose for me to lie here? I care so much...lmfao


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

SOMEONE in here post better pics or that SSDD can be the measure of the ability in this thread! HA.


kindnug said:


> I don't post pics, too large operation fo that. + I have "partners" that don't agree with it.
> What strain is that you posted? WiFi? looks like it.
> 
> I also work @ 20kw dispensary grow.


No wifi..... Raskals prices turn me off a bit. Look we can dislike each other and have different opinions..... But you gotta admit......The shit I posted don't look tooooo bad


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2014)

@XXVII St. you seem like a cool cat,i like your style........


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> The other picture in question had a flash on. Just weren't any trichs to light up! hahahah
> 
> 
> Also..... For all the gum-flappin you do around here I've NEVER seen one of your pictures......
> ...


Enlighten me on "all the gum-flappin"


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

He seems like the one who needs to smoke though...seriously asshole


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

You got burnt by talking a bunch of shit and then saying your weed is better THEN saying you can't post pics because you're the mack Daddy of grow ops.

Whatever. I don't know you or care about you. ALL I said was that SSDD didn't look so hot and YOU had to get all serious about it. Not that serious broseph.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> SOMEONE in here post better pics or that SSDD can be the measure of the ability in this thread! HA.
> 
> 
> No wifi..... Raskals prices turn me off a bit. Look we can dislike each other and have different opinions..... But you gotta admit......The shit I posted don't look tooooo bad


Meh, nothing I'd be braggin about.
I only dislike your bad attitude...Genuity loves it, you'd fit right in over @ GGG


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

Your the one all butthurt my man, I was just pointing out that looks can be deceiving and you call me butt-hurt...lmfao


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Enlighten me on "all the gum-flappin"


 You pop up in ALL sorts of threads with comments on conversations that don't involve you. Like an interrupting child. LOL!


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

I didn't say my weed was better, just more trichome coverage.
You have to smoke it to know how good it truly is.

Just like some1 new to RIU...polluting the genepool
Your in every thread talking shit, great way to make friends.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> You pop up in ALL sorts of threads with comments on conversations that don't involve you. Like an interrupting child. LOL!


Yea, you definitely have me confused.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Meh, nothing I'd be braggin about.
> I only dislike your bad attitude...Genuity loves it, you'd fit right in over @ GGG


HA! Let's see what YOUD brag about? OH WAIT?! you can't because of some BS excuse. It's cool. There will always be wannabes 

AND the funny thing is GGG has some bomb looking pics.... I probably would fit in......

You say your herb is so great but you're so mad still! Might wanna reconsider.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

The question is, can you roll up + smoke those pics?
You keep saying I'm mad, but you seem to be the angry 1.
Do I seem defensive or eager to prove myself? You do...


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I didn't say my weed was better, just more trichome coverage.
> You have to smoke it to know how good it truly is.
> 
> Just like some1 new to RIU...polluting the genepool
> Your in every thread talking shit, great way to make friends.


I have REAL friends. Not on the internet. I'm good thanks. I'm in here and Loompa ONLY......Called it like I saw it. You got bootyhurt. It's cool man. I got shit in real life to go do.

Keep dreaming about your "weed so good you gotta try it". Sure buddy. SURE.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> The question is, can you roll up + smoke those pics?
> You keep saying I'm mad, but you seem to be the angry 1.


Hey... At least I posted pics. More than can be said for you..... 

Honestly, no one else got offended in the first place but you. Like I said It was really cute you defended that guy. I see your kind all the time..... Big tough talker who can't back their shit up. Typical.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

Check my posts from previous years, I've always had the same "excuse"...
Do you think I'm going to compromise my friends or harvest just to provide you proof?


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't give a shit about you and your butt-buddy loompa.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> The question is, can you roll up + smoke those pics?
> You keep saying I'm mad, but you seem to be the angry 1.
> Do I seem defensive or eager to prove myself? You do...


All I did was post pics when called into question. Pretty normal brah.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I don't give a shit about you and your butt-buddy loompa.


Yes. Yes you do seem angry

And if you actually read the loompa thread I knocked his gear......SO....... You're like 0 for 3


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

+ I agreed that they look better than that SSDD, but I'm still not going to compromise others just to prove myself. I'm not mad, just find it funny that you care so much.

Anything else?


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

Always had the same excuse = Always been a liar.

Whatever. I've got a hot piece of trim coming over. Catch ya later HomeBWOIIII!


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> From looking @ your pics, I have higher standards.
> They do look better than that SSDD, but if you have to turn them into concentrates they must not be as potent as they look.
> 
> My fan leaves have more trich. coverage than those pics.
> Those buds are small, but nice. what strain?


And we all know that different strains and phenotypes are different... You yourself even said chem lines tend to not be frosty as some others, 

Camera quality doesn't always show Trics or the best of Trics or pictures either in general..

Seriously chill fuck out and take it down few notches dude.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 11, 2014)

I hope I'm like this guy when I'm 43.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

Indeed, acting like 16 @ 43(I think he is the liar)
I've seen those pictures before posted by some1 else, lemme look around.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

MarWan said:


> That sounds easy, I will start with using the smallest drill bit I have.
> 
> realy appreciate it TY, and I'm honored & happy to be a friend of a fine gentelman like you.


I try my friend, I can be a dick sometimes too, but I'm working on that  I usually try to use a decent hole maker, you don't have to worry about stuff falling Out as the soil will settle and growth is easily as good as the fabric pots I bought.


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> All I did was post pics when called into question. Pretty normal brah.


posting good pics on this site,makes some people feel some type of way..

i like XXVII ST. style cause he is not tip-toeing around this place


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> And we all know that different strains and phenotypes are different... You yourself even said chem lines tend to not be frosty as some others,
> 
> Camera quality doesn't always show Trics or the best of Trics or pictures either in general..
> 
> Seriously chill fuck out and take it down few notches dude.


Quoted kindnug but are talking to me? I think?

No beef with anyone in here..... Look back... I made a simple observation that didn't even offend the guy whos PIC it was and kindnug had to puff his chest out and come all aggro on me. I'm simply responding to his attitude and posted pics when questioned. Which he can't do. That's all...

Back to your regularly scheduled smoke sesh.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> I hope I'm like this guy when I'm 43.


You'll still be making comments on shit that don't concern you. Someday...... You shall grow a plant young jedi.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

You were being insulting, even if you didn't mean to.
+ you got mad over my post, simple as that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> @XXVII St. you seem like a cool cat,i like your style........


Now _there's _a surprise !


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> You were being insulting, even if you didn't mean to.
> + you got mad over my post.


If you feel I was insulting I seriously apologize. Was NOT my intention in that post at all.

We can argue forever over who got mad first.... I think you did...you think I did.

Apologies to whoevers pic that was. Wasn't trying to start this. BUT if I'm gonna get called out, I will post pics..... If you choose not to that's cool..........


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> View attachment 3200752 View attachment 3200749View attachment 3200751View attachment 3200752


Of all the shots I've seen, I have to say this one looks the most like shwag. No offense, I'm just wondering if you ran into any problems on this grow? It usually looks epic when I've seen it.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

See how that could be insulting?
If you have it better than some1 else, don't rub it in!

I do think I've seen another member post those pictures before though, don't know if it was you under another name or what.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Now _there's _a surprise !


There you are. Sorry I said anything about your nug. I'm sure it's great.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah, that was meant for you, guess I clicked on the wrong reply... point being as I said before no need to go around stirring Shit up. I've seen and taken plenty of pics that looked horrible because of the camera quality, again strains and phenotypes play a role. Are there going to be better pics of ssdd like the one u talked about? Sure. Maybe it's the way you worded your questions as well. But no need to come off as a dick when immediately commenting on something. Try asking Shit in a different way..


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> See how that could be insulting?


Thought we were all grown ups. Didn't realize a simple opinion would hurt feelings. There are other cannabis sites where you can debate things like this and people don't get so angry.

Have a good one kindnug. Seriously. Hope theres no hard feelings.


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Now _there's _a surprise !


hahaha....


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

That's all I was trying to say in that huge arguement that should've never happened.^
No hard feelings...If you live near Socal I could give you what I'm smoking.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> You'll still be making comments on shit that don't concern you. Someday...... You shall grow a plant young jedi.


So sensitive, I meant no offense. I'm just saying, at 43, I also aspire to be challenging folks to "bud shot competitions" at 2 in the afternoon then bragging about imaginary trim come over.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> Yeah, that was meant for you, guess I clicked on the wrong reply... point being as I said before no need to go around stirring Shit up. I've seen and taken plenty of pics that looked horrible because of the camera quality, again strains and phenotypes play a role. Are there going to be better pics of ssdd like the one u talked about? Sure. Maybe it's the way you worded your questions as well. But no need to come off as a dick when immediately commenting on something. Try asking Shit in a different way..


Sorry. I'm blunt. Don't like sugar coating. Some people like it. Some don't. Apologies if I offended you.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> So sensitive, I meant no offense. I'm just saying, at 43, I also aspire to be challenging folks to "bud shot competitions" at 2 in the afternoon then bragging about imaginary trim come over.


LOL.....I can post pics of her too.....Sorry you can't get chicks to come over. I have a GIRL coming over! So hard to believe.......You must be one of those fat unemployed dirty loser stoners. Someday MAYBE you can get a girl to come over! This was between kindnug and I.....

You are a non factor.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> That's all I was trying to say in that huge arguement that should've never happened.^
> No hard feelings...If you live near Socal I could give you what I'm smoking.


Hey man....It takes 2 though right? Both guilty.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm not offended by any means... And there is a difference between being blunt and coming off as a dick.

I'm fairly blunt myself, I have no stakes in the arguement at hand I was simply offering advice. Take it or leave it that's your choice.


----------



## gabechihua (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> The other picture in question had a flash on. Just weren't any trichs to light up! hahahah
> 
> 
> Also..... For all the gum-flappin you do around here I've NEVER seen one of your pictures......
> ...


Yes the other picture does have the flash on, but the difference is you took your pictures from about six inches away his pic was taken from about two feet away. It makes a huge difference in the way the light reflects off the trichs. Trust me there is less of a difference in frostiness than you think.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> LOL.....I can post pics of her too.....Sorry you can't get chicks to come over. I have a GIRL coming over! So hard to believe....... This was between kindnug and I.....
> 
> You are a non factor.


Yawn


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Whatever. I've got a hot piece of trim coming over. Catch ya later HomeBWOIIII!


You don't _sound _43. If you lie about that......you'd use stolen pics, right? I mean.....who the fkkk says 'hot piece of trim' except a virgin?


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Hey man....It takes 2 though right? Both guilty.


Yes, apology + handshake.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> You don't _sound _43. If you lie about that......you'd use stolen pics, right? I mean.....who the fkkk says 'hot piece of trim' except a virgin?


Wow. Would never even think about doing that. Was that pic of yours stolen?! You should find better pics to steal if thats what you do!

and "hot piece of trim" was obviously intended to be humorous.

I have a nice young asian woman coming over. Better?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Look back... I made a simple observation that didn't even offend the guy whos PIC it was


Brand new dickheads on RollItUp bother me even less than the old dickheads on rollitup.....bro.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

I have a wife, no "fresh hot trim" for me.
More like: old furry trim


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> I'm not offended by any means... And there is a difference between being blunt and coming off as a dick.
> 
> I'm fairly blunt myself, I have no stakes in the arguement at hand I was simply offering advice. Take it or leave it that's your choice.


Got it... No issues with you man. Thanks for the input...Peace


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I have a wife, no "fresh hot trim" for me.


That fucking sucks.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Brand new dickheads on RollItUp bother me even less than the old dickheads on rollitup.....bro.


Sorry I didn't like your nug bro bro. I said I'm sure it was wonderful and the amigos around your area not knowing any better probably really like it.

Don't worry. Be happy!


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Brand new dickheads on RollItUp bother me even less than the old dickheads on rollitup.....bro.


Your talking about Genuity right? I think I'm right...


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Your talking about Genuity right? I think I'm right...


I'm guessing genuity and yours truly.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> Yes the other picture does have the flash on, but the difference is you took your pictures from about six inches away his pic was taken from about two feet away. It makes a huge difference in the way the light reflects off the trichs. Trust me there is less of a difference in frostiness than you think.


You're late to the party. We're at full capacity.


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2014)

hahahahahahah......lol...busting a gut over here...

why post a pic of nug,if people are not to give a comment on it?
or is your friends the only ones who can keep telling you you nug looks fire?

kindnug....show some dirt,or anything.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I have a wife, no "fresh hot trim" for me.
> More like: old furry trim


LOL!!!!!! Now THAT was funny.

You win the interwebz.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

Lol what good would that do...If i were going to post anything it would be bud.

I will be posting pictures, but not until I break away from the partners.
November I'll be able to post all the pics I want.

Just waiting to wrap up the outdoor harvest + get my partners plants out of my indoor setup.
I told them earlier this year> This will be the final year I grow your meds for you.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> LOL.....I can post pics of her too.....Sorry you can't get chicks to come over. I have a GIRL coming over! So hard to believe.......You must be one of those fat unemployed dirty loser stoners. Someday MAYBE you can get a girl to come over! This was between kindnug and I.....
> 
> You are a non factor.



No son. He's a good dude.

Many of us spotted exactly what you were all about in about 3 posts. [ raises hand] Little dudes who make posts about getting laid...by a "GIRL', are simply little dudes. 

Do you _really _have good pot? At least genuity would smoke some w/ you. Congratulations!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> Yes the other picture does have the flash on, but the difference is you took your pictures from about six inches away his pic was taken from about two feet away.


Sorry......it's a no-name digital camera an amigo traded me for some schwag ! 

If it gets closer than a couple of feet, it looks less spectacular.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> hahahahahahah......lol...busting a gut over here...
> 
> why post a pic of nug,if people are not to give a comment on it?
> or is your friends the only ones who can keep telling you you nug looks fire?
> ...


H


Amos Otis said:


> No son. He's a good dude.
> 
> Many of us spotted exactly what you were all about in about 3 posts. [ raises hand] Little dudes who make posts about getting laid...by a "GIRL', are simply little dudes.
> 
> Do you _really _have good pot? At least genuity would smoke some w/ you. Congratulations!


Look dude.... I apologized for laughing at your nug. I can see it's a sensitive topic for you.....

"That SSDD bud looks GREAT! Damn I wish I could smoke it! Nice grow!"

There. Feel better? Didn't mean to upset ya lil guy!



And yes. I have a girl coming over. I haven't fucked her yet and would really like to. I'm sorry if that's so far removed from your reality.

And I don't have the best pot....BY FAR. I made a simple observation about yours. Sorry to offend chief.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

Pictures don't mean much really, but I will be posting them when the time comes.
You can read peoples personality by the way they address people.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> H
> And yes. I have a girl coming over. I haven't fucked her yet and would really like to. I'm sorry if that's so far removed from your reality.
> 
> .


You know my reality - girl/trim-wise, just like you know Adrosmokin's - and his physique.

Which means - not at all.

Your technique of 'debate' has been displayed since the earliest days of AOL.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey you're all cool in my book whether we agree or not

Except Adrosmokin. You seem bitchmade.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> You know my reality - girl/trim-wise, just like you know Adrosmokin's - and his physique.
> 
> Which means - not at all.
> 
> Your technique of 'debate' has been displayed since the earliest days of AOL.


Sounds like you know ALL about his physique! Woo woo!

Here come the fun boyzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Hey you're all cool in my book whether we agree or not
> 
> Except Adrosmokin. You seem bitchmade.


Oh noooo


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> SOMEONE in here post better pics or that SSDD can be the measure of the ability in this thread! HA.
> 
> 
> No wifi..... Raskals prices turn me off a bit. Look we can dislike each other and have different opinions..... But you gotta admit......The shit I posted don't look tooooo bad



Pretty frosty, but far from the best smoke in my garden. Pics don't mean shit


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 11, 2014)

You think a dude with David Cross playing Tennis as his picture is hurt by being called bitch made lol


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Oh noooo


Guessing you've heard that one before.. A lot.

Amos is my favorite in here..... I can appreciate the barbs even when directed at me!


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> You think a dude with David Cross playing Tennis as his picture is hurt by being called bitch made lol


Not trying to hurt anyone. Observations.

And for the record David Cross is one of the funniest fuckers EVER.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Pretty frosty, but far from the best smoke in my garden. Pics don't mean shit
> 
> View attachment 3200819
> 
> View attachment 3200820


NOW THAT LOOKS FUCKING FIIIIIIIIIIRE!!!!!

Nice fucking stuff man.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2014)

[QUOTE="XXVII St., post: 10688720, member: 881583"

Amos is my favorite in here..... [/QUOTE]

After all the sucking up genuity did???


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Pretty frosty, but far from the best smoke in my garden. Pics don't mean shit


Unless you have some hot asian trim coming by later.......


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> [QUOTE="XXVII St., post: 10688720, member: 881583"
> 
> Amos is my favorite in here.....


After all the sucking up genuity did??? [/QUOTE]

this post exemplifies why.


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2014)

say my name.say my name..........are you *Beyoncé?

*


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Unless you have some hot asian trim coming by later.......


My weakness. Asians and Mexicans. Can't fucking get enough.....


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> say my name.say my name..........are you *Beyoncé?
> *


Oh I like black girls too! If he's beyonce I'll bring some of my weed over! Time to get freaky Amos!!!!

You can learn about good weed and good dick in the same day!HA


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Guessing you've heard that one before.. A lot.


Lol, name calling over the internet.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Your talking about Genuity right? I think I'm right...


Actually, no.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Lol, name calling over the internet.


Sorry adro. I shouldn't have said that. Took it too far.

All else was in fun. That was stupid. Apologies really.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> And yes. I have a girl coming over. I haven't fucked her yet and would really like to.


With your charm it's all but a done deal


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Sorry adro. I shouldn't have said that. Took it too far.


No sweat, you didn't say anything. You typed it. You wouldn't say anything if you had the chance.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> No sweat, you didn't say anything. You typed it. You wouldn't say anything if you had the chance.


LOL. Easy there tough guy. Bet I would. But that's neither here nor there.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> LOL. Easy there tough guy. Bet I would. But that's neither here nor there.


Just an observation.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> With your charm it's all but a done deal


Actually i think I'm a bit of a sociopath. You'd be surprised how nice, funny and charming I can be...... When I want something. Getting pussy isn't the hard part. Relationships are.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Just an observation.


Touche Adro, Touche.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> say my name.say my name..........are you *Beyoncé?
> *


No. I'm XVIII's favorite.

Lo siento.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

I will post pictures of: Triangle Kush/1 pheno. B's Golden Triangle/ 4 pheno. B's Satsuma/ 7 pheno. GGG Talisman/4 pheno. TGA Quantum Kush @ the end of November.


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> No. I'm XVIII's favorite.
> 
> Lo siento.


Don't be sorry!

Glad I found you girrrrrrl! Now get those nice black titties ready for me B


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I will post pictures of: Triangle Kush/1 pheno. B's Golden Triangle/ 4 pheno. B's Satsuma/ 7 pheno. GGG Talisman/4 pheno. TGA Quantum Kush @ the end of November.


You got the talisman?! Damn you! Shit looks nice.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

I hope it smokes nice...it's the deciding factor whether I spend more $$ on GGG.
Least I got lucky on the female ratio, so I should have a nice selection for a keeper.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I hope it smokes nice...it's the deciding factor whether I spend more $$ on GGG.


Never pulled the trigger as the price seems a bit steep. Once a pack hits 100 it just doesn't sit well with me....80 is about my max....

NGR has been doing half packs which I LOVE!!! 5 seeds for around 35? Yes please!


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

That's why these better be some kill-fire, should set my fucken hair on fire + burn a hole in my head.
7 females should be enough to find a keeper.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 11, 2014)

That's what I'm saying, I got sucked in by the hype and it better deliver for the price  I bought the Grape Stomper og and it better have some grape flavour or imma be pissed lol


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> That's why these better be some kill-fire, should set my fucken hair on fire + burn a hole in my head.
> 7 females should be enough to find a keeper.


Shit.... I take that back! I forgot I ordered a half pack of Orange Juice! Was on a seed buying BENDER and forgot about those. Maybe I'll pop.....


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> That's what I'm saying, I got sucked in by the hype and it better deliver for the price  I bought the Grape Stomper og and it better have some grape flavour or imma be pissed lol


HA! Same here as far as an orange flavor!


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm looking for some orange flavored daytime buds myself, all I have is sleep-inducing buds.
I went with Bodhi's Satsuma to find one.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 11, 2014)

No idea how many females I have yet just da little babies


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I'm looking for some orange flavored daytime buds myself, all I have is sleep-inducing buds.
> I went with Bodhi's Satsuma to find one.



Ditto. Got a pack coming from the seedsman 4'th of July promo. Looking forward to hearing what you think of those. I think the Snow Lotus is the better bet for female traits being passed on


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> My weakness. Asians and Mexicans. Can't fucking get enough.....


God damn I got a bad case of yellow fever myself.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

Did a run with 5 blood orange... Got 3 girls...... 

one was VERY orange-y....Like you broke open an orange....buzz was WEAKKKKKKKKKKK SON!

Other 2 seemed appy dom to me... Not much flavor...... but way more potent.

Hoping the Joseph OG adds potency and keeps the orange. We'll see.....


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> God damn I got a bad case of yellow fever myself.


So I was with a long term GF (white) who was obsessed with japanese culture..... She booked a trip to Japan for us when we graduated college. To be honest I was LESS THAN EXCITED (only time ive taken a weed break in 30 years).... I had only been with white girls until then.....

When I went I saw the hottest women I've ever seen in my LIFE!!! And they all thought I was the bees knees because I was WHITE! HA!

That girl and I broke up shortly thereafter and I haven't been with a white chick since. HA!


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> So I was with a long term GF (white) who was obsessed with japanese culture..... She booked a trip to Japan for us when we graduated college. To be honest I was LESS THAN EXCITED (only time ive taken a weed break in 30 years).... I had only been with white girls until then.....
> 
> When I went I saw the hottest women I've ever seen in my LIFE!!! And they all thought I was the bees knees because I was WHITE! HA!
> 
> That girl and I broke up shortly thereafter and I haven't been with a white chick since. HA!


SHIT REALLY IS SIDEWAYS! Hahahaha.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ditto. Got a pack coming from the seedsman 4'th of July promo. Looking forward to hearing what you think of those. I think the Snow Lotus is the better bet for female traits being passed on


I just did a trich rub on a few fan leaves that will be cut off @ harvest anyway.
I've got 3 bushy + 1 bean-pole Satsuma

One of the short bushy phenotype has a sweet orange/tangerine smell + it's the frostiest of the bunch.
2nd bushy has a grapefruit/jet fuel(astringent) smell + 3rd has a piney/musky smell.
The bean-pole smells like strawberry something...I think that's a lotus leaner

They're all covered in trich @ 2nd wk flowering, but one bush is slightly more frosty.
The only phenotype I don't care for ATM is the piney/musky 1, but that may change by harvest.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

Still have 6 beans left...more to search through!
+ I like what I see, so it will happen.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> SHIT REALLY IS SIDEWAYS! Hahahaha.


HAHAHAHAH! This man knows his asian Va-Jay-Jay!

I'll try to snap a pic when she isn't looking..... She used to date my friend. Is that wrong of me?

:/


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

Man how did this thread get so fucked? Come on guys, let's keep this good thing going


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 11, 2014)

Well I finally got to brew/feed a tea today that was awesome. Use the new pump with the speedcontroller I got for the fan that never came, worked awesome pump moves a tonne of air but doesn't get nearly as loud as the one that I used previous of worse quality.

Still waiting on my little Bodhi's to pop their heads up. Gave the GSOG's the Tea and my tomatoes and peppers 

Also got a little $10 water pump that seems to be strong enough to work with my drip system so I'll be rigging that up once I get everything in final pots. The grows gonna be really clean and organized this time, going to fully utilize my space hopefully


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Man how did this thread get so fucked? Come on guys, let's keep this good thing going


Sorry Dad. We wuz just havin fun. Honest.

Besides it's boring to talk bodhi ALL DAY.....

My friend came over and watched a movie and helped me trim.... I told her about the convo in this thread....She thought it was funny and told me to take this pic. lol......Lucky Charms titty nugger. See TY, Hella relevant...IMO asian titties make a good thing better. (did not seal the deal by the way :/ )


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 12, 2014)

Starting to look like toke in talk up in here!

Lets get back on track or il pull out the broom and clean this bitch up.....

Ps. Nice little titties lol


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 12, 2014)

See now, isn't this much better  nice pic btw..


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 12, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Starting to look like toke in talk up in here!
> 
> Lets get back on track or il pull out the broom and clean this bitch up.....
> 
> Ps. Nice little titties lol


HR! We talk often on another forum but I have a different nombre.

Power to the people!

On a side note I just popped some solos stash x sour bubble made by snodome. Yoooooooooow!


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 12, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> HR! We talk often on another forum but I have a different nombre.
> 
> Power to the people!
> 
> On a side note I just popped some solos stash x sour bubble made by snodome. Yoooooooooow!


That Actually sounds pretty good, don't forget to post pics as it progresses


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 12, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> That Actually sounds pretty good, don't forget to post pics as it progresses


Will do. I'm pretty stoked on it actually sounds like a very interesting cross IMO.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm a dirty old man, thank you XXV


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 12, 2014)

OH....One last thing I was thinking about....I don't turn my flowers into concentrates because of lack of potency. I blast the trim and small buds/undesirable plants because I think it's the best utilization. It's also fun for me to watch grown men pass out sitting up.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 12, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Oh I wish I was a kid.... 43 qualify? lol
> 
> I smoke mainly flowers, but when I need that extra potent night night sleepy time..... I'll go for the dabs.
> Could be my area also..... Most people I know only smoke concentrates.... IMO a healthy diet has flowers, waxes, joints and edibles
> ...


I like this cat. That SSDD was very leafy, thin in structure, and honestly had zero care taken with the trim. Amos can't take some honesty go cry in the corner.


snowboarder396 said:


> Not sensitive or on edge. Just gotta remember your new here. You just gotta learn the ropes and people. You can't come in to groups that know each other well And make observations that can be observed as offensive or rude, also remember sarcasm can be hard to tell through a screen. A lot of us have been here awhile or know each other enough to know when ones being sarcastic or not.
> 
> You just gotta find your place and feel people out, tread lightly so to speak until you learn certain areas of the community better.


What a load of BALLS. He should inhibit his freedom of speech in order to navigate elitist playground behaviour? Is this the internet or your living room? Some balls, a thicker skin. You get in a flap ever time you find an opinion different from,yours?

News Flash: RIU is considered an unhealthy atmosphere by a large number of forum,using stoners, no other boards are reviled quite as much.

Thia thread has outlived its usefulness.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm a dirty old man, thank you XXV


I have nugs covering my last asian gf's naked ass. I'll post for you TY! HA

(if it's ok with hellraizer that is....Didn't know you were a mod here man!)


----------



## Scroga (Jul 12, 2014)

Awesome... that last few pages are covered in shit... was good when peeps pretended to be spiritual in the name of the breeder...turd on


----------



## kindnug (Jul 12, 2014)

TK clone near finish 
Not the frostiest, but one of the stronger clone only kushs that I've ran.

My point before was that pictures don't tell the whole story, like potency+flavor.
I've had some buds that were COVERED in trich, but still weak + bland.

I posted more pictures on a site that doesn't let just anyone join + doesn't make my virus blocker go wild like RIU.

Good luck with your new contributor, I'm out of RIU for good.


----------



## CannaCole (Jul 12, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Sorry Dad. We wuz just havin fun. Honest.
> 
> Besides it's boring to talk bodhi ALL DAY.....
> 
> ...


Friends zone?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 12, 2014)

Man this has turned into a ginormous cluster fuck of a thread.

This dude seems to put everyone in a positive head space....

If that's true Kind it's sad to hear. All this bullshit over a nug shot... so dumb.Kind of wish this 43 year old teenager would go instead...


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 12, 2014)

We just need to get back on track, and don't go kind, all the plants are going to die! I don't recall any spiritualism up in here, as I have an allergic reaction to such nonsense. What was happening was reporting on Bodhi gear and devolved into utter stupidity.


----------



## Scroga (Jul 12, 2014)

That it did...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2014)

Dramafest in here.

Bodhi threads are supposed to be laid back and nonconfrontational.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 12, 2014)

LOL, I labeled all my seedlings in cups. 1a,1b,1c, welp I almost forgot to write down which was which lol 


Stoner


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 12, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I like this cat. That SSDD was very leafy, thin in structure, and honestly had zero care taken with the trim. Amos can't take some honesty go cry in the corner



If you were an honest man - you'd note that 'Amos' never complained about critiques of the pic. 

But then, you're not. As you've confessed more than once.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 12, 2014)

Anyways here is a shot of some of the first white lotus, she's starting her cure process. 
Gonna run her again, I didn't do her the best justice, but she still looks great just unmanageable with the foxtail and longer flower time than her sister.

Last night had a good smoke session with my friend. SSDD struck again.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 12, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> LOL, I labeled all my seedlings in cups. 1a,1b,1c, welp I almost forgot to write down which was which lol
> 
> 
> Stoner


I have that problem with my cloning bucket. Stoner indeed


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 12, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I like this cat. That SSDD was very leafy, thin in structure, and honestly had zero care taken with the trim. Amos can't take some honesty go cry in the corner.
> 
> 
> What a load of BALLS. He should inhibit his freedom of speech in order to navigate elitist playground behaviour? Is this the internet or your living room? Some balls, a thicker skin. You get in a flap ever time you find an opinion different from,yours?
> ...


Really dude just trying to stir up the pot and start Shit. I never said he had to inhibit his freedom of speech, if you read anything I've said than you would realize I'd said there is other ways to say things, or do you like coming of as a dick as well? I've never jumped your shiit andshi you have seen me plenty of times trying to keep the peace and get threads back on conversation..

And are you saying I get in arguments when people disaagree with me or is that a question? Either way there is a difference between a healthy arguement and coming of as a dick with the way statements are written instead of saying them In a better way....

Don't come here and try stir Shit up hammish. I've no problem with you, but from what I've seen you like to stir the pot up everywhere and argue, even over in the ggg thread. Again nothing wrong with a good arguement or calling someone out if they are completely lying.. but there is a difference in being a dick or coming off sounding like one just by the wording of ones sentences. Even if not meant to be. 

So does that make things more clear or are you seriously trying to just stir Shit up.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2014)

alright guys... Cool it off. Go stalk eachother somewhere else. Don't bring that in here.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I have that problem with my cloning bucket. Stoner indeed


I want to make a cloning bucket eventually. Just have so much going on right now with clones, veg, and breeding schedules.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 12, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> alright guys... Cool it off. Go stalk eachother somewhere else. Don't bring that in here.


Is this your thread?

Here's how it is, Pie - if I'm addressed _or _referenced, I'll choose whether or not it's worth a reply - not you.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 12, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> alright guys... Cool it off. Go stalk eachother somewhere else. Don't bring that in here.


How am I trying to bring anything anywhere? Only thing I said/ask was if he's trying stir up the pot more? 

Ive also been one to try get things back on topic.. And really stalking eachother? Because I participate in other threads? I'm plenty of cool , I'm plenty cool I was making a. Statement and question, I was never bent out of shape


----------



## calicat (Jul 12, 2014)

Non Bodhi topic...Amos by now your TP is completely psychoactive and hopefully the cure brought out its terp profile better. What ya think of it? And hopefully I am not assuming too much but didnt you also run or in the process of growing Satsuma?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 12, 2014)

Today's a new day, let's drop yesterdays drama and move the fuck on bro's  

Blaze it up. What's done is done. No reason to drag this shit on, all this over a nug shot? Come on... Better then that. Some fuckin troll comes in and turns this whole shit on it's head. The saddest part is how easy it was for him.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 12, 2014)

calicat said:


> Non Bodhi topic...Amos by now your TP is completely psychoactive and hopefully the cure brought out its terp profile better. What ya think of it? And hopefully I am not assuming too much but didnt you also run or in the process of growing Satsuma?


As a matter of fact, I was hitting TP last night. It went into jars on 6-26, so that's about 2 weeks. Frankly, I love it, and am trying to figure out how to find space to run a 2nd bean. The citrus is evident as soon as popping the lid, and the first toke gives it up. It has a rather stunning hit right away that settles into a heavy body stone. I've hit it during the day, but much prefer it for night smoke so far.

I ran and and am running Blood Orange. 4 fems so far, 2 heading for week 10 and 11 with no end in sight. I have a monster clone of one that finished just past 8 weeks that has a hint of orange. When these are done, I'm done w/ BO.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Is this your thread?
> 
> Here's how it is, Pie - if I'm addressed _or _referenced, I'll choose whether or not it's worth a reply - not you.


 I do think blame ya for responding, I just think it was in general my friend. Not sure why we are knocking each other instead of talking to each other. We are better than that


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 12, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I want to make a cloning bucket eventually. Just have so much going on right now with clones, veg, and breeding schedules.


I was going to make my own, but I found an all in one with pump and the what not for like $35 on amazon. Works like a dream, set it and forget it. Wait long enough and I almost always get a 100% success. 

ETA: I do drop some rooting hormones in the water, seems to get some strains ready I about a 5 to 7 days.


----------



## genuity (Jul 12, 2014)

all this bad blood,and sour vibes........cause one person said some nug pics,do not look good...
and the poster of the pic did not even give a damn what was said about his pic.

what's up with some ....yo mama's pie pics...anybody

or cowbell pics..........please.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 12, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> What a load of BALLS. He should inhibit his freedom of speech in order to navigate elitist playground behaviour? Is this the internet or your living room? Some balls, a thicker skin. You get in a flap ever time you find an opinion different from,yours?.


That's rich. Aren't you the same guy that was running around this forum with his hair on fire, throwing a fit in multiple threads over kgp writing a negative review about a Gage strain? And you think you have room to wag your finger at others?


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah where's Dankenstein when ya need him?!?!?! That yo momma pie was fucking beautiful!!! And that orange sunshine????!!! What is shoe talking about!?!?! Hhahaha


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 12, 2014)

Not every beans a winner, and some times things just are not what we expect or desire. 

No reason to take things personally as long as people are helpful and respectful. Shit, kind people help identified a calcium deficiency on it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 12, 2014)

Anyone else noticing Gogi starting to flower in veg? Got my veg room on a 20/4 light schedule and she's starting to spit out little flowers


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 12, 2014)

That was the yo mommas pie made up of?


----------



## genuity (Jul 12, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> Yeah where's Dankenstein when ya need him?!?!?! That yo momma pie was fucking beautiful!!! And that orange sunshine????!!! What is shoe talking about!?!?! Hhahaha


FOR REAL.......i'ma need to touch them seeds.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 12, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Anyone else noticing Gogi starting to flower in veg? Got my veg room on a 20/4 light schedule and she's starting to spit out little flowers


this the clone? Because she shows her sex due go maturity but won't full out flower


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 12, 2014)

genuity said:


> FOR REAL.......i'ma need to touch them seeds.


Shits my new search. Lemme know if ya find somethin.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> this the clone? Because she shows her sex due go maturity but won't full out flower


Yep. Not too worried about it, just wondering if this is common in the line or just this particular pheno. The other two Gogi phenols I have aren't doing the same


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 12, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yep. Not too worried about it, just wondering if this is common in the line or just this particular pheno. The other two Gogi phenols I have aren't doing the same


she shouldn't do more than show some pistils, I know she isn't auto as I've had her veg up to two months and she will just be throwing a few. What's cool is when you throw her into 12/12, she will bloom immediately


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> she shouldn't do more than show some pistils, I know she isn't auto as I've had her veg up to two months and she will just be throwing a few. What's cool is when you throw her into 12/12, she will bloom immediately[/QUOTE





st0wandgrow said:


> Yep. Not too worried about it, just wondering if this is common in the line or just this particular pheno. The other two Gogi phenols I have aren't doing the same


Remember she is over a year old as a plant. Also remember that girl will stretch 2 to 3 times her flowering size.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 12, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> alright guys... Cool it off. Go stalk eachother somewhere else. Don't bring that in here.


Don't you have Goji to grow.........................AGAIN?


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 12, 2014)

All because I didn't like a pic of one nug. This is the most wound up, booty hurt thread I've ever come across. You all got THIS upset because I didn't think a nug looked dank. WOW. It didn't. Sue me. This thread is like a bunch of old hens.

Kind of sad IMO if kindnug is gonna leave over me simply calling his pics out (by the way TK looks bomb....would LOVE to smoke !)

Amos is right. He never got bent out of shape. A BUNCH OF OTHER people did which I've said before is very cute. Makes me feel fuzzy inside..... Or is that the peyote purple bowls?

I won't be around much. Don't worry. There are about 7 bodhi threads on other sites. People actually POST PICS (this thread is DEAD) and don't go crying when asked if the nug ran into any problems. Pretty simple.

I actually talk to kindnug a lot on another site. Different name. So he's really probably leaving to hang with me more.LOL.

I wasn't even going for frostiest pics in this thread....but looking back through the pages I'm not seeing anything whiter.....If ya got em....post em.......If not I think my work here is done.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 12, 2014)

OR maybe I'll stay and make it Myself, Genuity and Mad Hamish' new hangout.


Mr.Head said:


> Today's a new day, let's drop yesterdays drama and move the fuck on bro's
> 
> Blaze it up. What's done is done. No reason to drag this shit on, all this over a nug shot? Come on... Better then that. Some fuckin troll comes in and turns this whole shit on it's head. The saddest part is how easy it was for him.


The SADDEST part is that I wasn't trolling. You and the Bodhi enforcer team jumped into action!!!! Good job!

You and a few others turned it into what it was. I just responded in kind.

FUCK. Do I have to be the only one in here to post pics? This thread is as lacking as the high from loompas headband. :/


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 12, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> OR maybe I'll stay and make it Myself, Genuity and Mad Hamish' new hangout.
> 
> 
> The SADDEST part is that I wasn't trolling. You and the Bodhi enforcer team jumped into action!!!! Good job!
> ...



Or maybe you could just quit running your mouth and drop it? I didn't find your nug review to be an insult (nor did Amos), but the 30 other posts since then are coming off like a fart in first class.

How about you start a new thread of your own that can be all about you and your super-awesome bud pics?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 12, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> OR maybe I'll stay and make it Myself, Genuity and Mad Hamish' new hangout.
> 
> 
> The SADDEST part is that I wasn't trolling. You and the Bodhi enforcer team jumped into action!!!! Good job!
> ...



Here you are again trolling, this is what I was reefering to.

There is no need to constantly try and cause a disturbance just drop it and move on.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 12, 2014)

How about you start a new thread of your own that can be all about you and your super-awesome bud pics?[/QUOTE]

Naw.... I like it here. Besides, I have to keep reading Amos' witty banter. Dude cracks me up


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 12, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Here you are again trolling, this is what I was reefering to.
> 
> There is no need to constantly try and cause a disturbance just drop it and move on.


Already taken care of by Stow. See? Bodhi enforcer team. Don't you live in Mexico? LOL

Either of you EVER post bud shots? Or are you guys commercial grow op kings too?!


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 12, 2014)

...
Let the stack begin!

Landos Stash, Snow Leopards and RKU's.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 12, 2014)

I wasn't trying to enforce shit, I was trying to say exactly what I said. Move on. If you can't then I'll just add you to my ignore list. 

There's just no need for the bullshit drama over such a trivial issue.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 12, 2014)

Dude you just came in here to make noise. I don't think anyone is mad, annoyed perhaps. This is either sad trolling or boredom. 

Generally we try and be civil in this thread, look at all these pages, It didn't become this large due to people just carrying on about nothing.

Post some more of those plants, how do they smoke, grow, you like it?

How's the peyote purple?


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Dude you just came in here to make noise. I don't think anyone is mad, annoyed perhaps. This is either sad trolling or boredom.
> 
> Generally we try and be civil in this thread, look at all these pages, It didn't become this large due to people just carrying on about nothing.
> 
> ...


Fair enough TY. I had dropped it last night and woke to Flaming Pies nagging etc. It was 4 more pages after I went to bed of arguing. Sooooo, like I said before "it takes 2" or more in this case. I was just havin fun. Ya gotta admit this thread is a bit wound up.....

NOW.... I'd LOVE to talk plants! My favorite subject besides well, you know....

Peyote purple has been a truly amazing plant. I only popped one seed and got a female (this strain almost never gets males so weird?)....SUPER short indica squat sitting bull type plant. Only other plant I've seen like this was a pack of Niburu testers I got almost a year a ago (no discernible sensi star, deadly G 100%)

It tastes like purpley bubba.......Bubba background but that "purple" tasting exhale. Pure stone to bone retard mongoloid mode.....Like smoking vicodin.

I just harvested RKU and it's curing. Chem D incense OG floral funk. VERY layered and unique. Spiky buds that wanted to foxtail a bit toward the end. Had 2 phenos. both green, but I've run a purple one also..... Greens were more potent and Chem like.

Head Trip- Came out very sativa-ish for me. Very chocolate, but mint too? Kinda like an andes after dinner mint. I found the high a weak for my tastes.....BUT I don't like "daytime smoke" and I feel this would be described as such.

Lucky Charms blows all of these away IMO. For chem lovers who want their buds COATED in white goodness. Huge yields, easy growth (not the fastest cloner but always clones)


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 12, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Fair enough TY. I had dropped it last night and woke to Flaming Pies nagging etc. It was 4 more pages after I went to bed of arguing. Sooooo, like I said before "it takes 2" or more in this case. I was just havin fun. Ya gotta admit this thread is a bit wound up.....
> 
> NOW.... I'd LOVE to talk plants! My favorite subject besides well, you know....
> 
> ...



Great info. Got a pack of Lucky Charms in the vault that Im pretty stoked to run, and I THOUGHT I would have some Peyote Purple soon but my package from seedsman got snagged by customs.... so I may be living vicariously through you on that one


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 12, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Great info. Got a pack of Lucky Charms in the vault that Im pretty stoked to run, and I THOUGHT I would have some Peyote Purple soon but my package from seedsman got snagged by customs.... so I may be living vicariously through you on that one


Damn Stow! That's painful to hear.... I've been using US banks lately. It feels realllllllly good when you place an order KNOWING you will have it in 2-3 days. Pretty awesome.

POP THE LUCKY CHARMS! I popped one seed almost 2 years ago and I WILL NOT let Mama die. Shit is top 5 I've grown EASY...Maybe top 3. Just a beautiful plant with stellar effects!!!

Give her 7 or 10 gallons of medium (unless you run hydro) and she will YIELD!!!


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 12, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Fair enough TY. I had dropped it last night and woke to Flaming Pies nagging etc. It was 4 more pages after I went to bed of arguing. Sooooo, like I said before "it takes 2" or more in this case. I was just havin fun. Ya gotta admit this thread is a bit wound up.....
> 
> NOW.... I'd LOVE to talk plants! My favorite subject besides well, you know....
> 
> ...


Nice fucking write up man!
Good people in this thread, no reason to go fuck it up despite our quirks and what not.

Anyways, back to the topic at hand. So Chocolate Head trip was a let down? That's disappointing. 

I think I made a mistake grabbing White Lotus over Lucky Charms. That sounds right up my alley. Should grab it before it's gone, I'd like nirbu it sounds like.

I gotta get peyote purple, simply sounds what I'm looking for. Did you get any males at all? Was there uniformity amongst the girls? Did it remind you of Bubba?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 12, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Damn Stow! That's painful to hear.... I've been using US banks lately. It feels realllllllly good when you place an order KNOWING you will have it in 2-3 days. Pretty awesome.
> 
> POP THE LUCKY CHARMS! I popped one seed almost 2 years ago and I WILL NOT let Mama die. Shit is top 5 I've grown EASY...Maybe top 3. Just a beautiful plant with stellar effects!!!
> 
> Give her 7 or 10 gallons of medium (unless you run hydro) and she will YIELD!!!



I feel ya on the US banks. My last couple orders have been almost exclusively European breeders that the US banks don't carry (that I'm aware of). I really need to stop buying beans period, but if I do I will definitely check out a distributor on this side of the pond


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 12, 2014)

So early write up on White Lotus #2. Just smoked a bowl of her, but it is early in my curing process so I'm sure flavors and smells will shift. She isn't very odorous, has a sweet smell to her as stated previously. I'm definitely still sticking by grapefruit at this point. Noticeable taste and on the exhale. Instant head shift with what feels like a gentle stone setting in. Has a feeling of balance between indica and sativa traits regarding the high. It's relaxing, very relaxing but not sleepy, just chill. Looking forward to her being cured and her sister is getting closer every day to chop.

After the white lotus come down, the next plants to come down will be SSDD, followed by lemon zinger, who I am very excited for, her growth is beautiful and looks to be a great yield. Probably will be one of the bigger yields for bodhi gear I've grown. The next plants to come down will be a snow queen, followed by what looks like grape stomper, mountain temple will follow as will another snow queen. Looks like I may have 3 female mountain temples... I need to double check and take cuts as I didn't have any good side shoots to take from, but now in flower I have a few.

ETA: okay so little more opinion on her as the effects have begin to really become present. I think her effects are more indica in nature despite her saliva look and foxtailing, but that could have been from the pot size/rootbound. Still very relaxing but I could see half a joint later being much more slow motion in effect. Very chill cannabis, she would be great on a beach. Feeling very at ease yet not sleepy.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 12, 2014)

My Bodhi's should be up out of the dirt before my lights come back on tonight. They were just sticking their heads out of the soil at lights out. 

Debating if I want to do 12/12 from seed with these just for some smoke, shutting down for my surgery has me half way through my last harvest already. I got a 15 inch tall emdog that's ready to flower already and a bunch of seeds I need to sex. Either I wait 2-3-4 weeks and flip the lights or do it next week.

Everything will be clone and run proper on the next run. I just don't want to have to pay $300 for an oz.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 12, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> My Bodhi's should be up out of the dirt before my lights come back on tonight. They were just sticking their heads out of the soil at lights out.
> 
> Debating if I want to do 12/12 from seed with these just for some smoke, shutting down for my surgery has me half way through my last harvest already. I got a 15 inch tall emdog that's ready to flower already and a bunch of seeds I need to sex. Either I wait 2-3-4 weeks and flip the lights or do it next week.
> 
> Everything will be clone and run proper on the next run. I just don't want to have to pay $300 for an oz.


Which ones you growing? Just due to the "average" yields of Bodhi gear, I'd probably veg them just to get a larger yield.

$300 an ounce!?!? That is fucking highway robbery


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Which ones you growing? Just due to the "average" yields of Bodhi gear, I'd probably veg them just to get a larger yield.


I got 2 blue Tara and 2 Tranquil Elephantizer Rmx V2.

I really didn't want to hook up my veg cabinet again, but maybe I will and leave the seedlings in there while I flower the Emdog. That's 9 weeks of moving the stompers and Bodhi gear back and forth cause my breakers can't handle my veg lights and HPS on at once with the AC I have to run in this damn heat. Huge pain in the ass growing in the summer.... It's a huge pain in the ass but I'm starting to think that's the better option.

250-300 an oz. is why I grow my own. It's good weed but I smoke way to much to pay that. Also why every single seed I plant needs to be at least decent.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 12, 2014)

$250 would be the high price I'd pay back in the day. Growing is way more fun, incredibly cheap, and pays for itself over and over again.

Don't have any other breakers/rooms you could just leave the light on 24/0?


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 12, 2014)

My TER will hit the water next week. I have too many plants going and can't wait to kick a couple more out of veg and into the tent. I can't believe I'm actually hoping for some males especially if all three mountain temples are female. I like to run things twice at a minimum before making a selection or rejection. And what ends up happening is the veg area becomes completely crowded, with my keepers (1 min each, always 2 SSDD), flowering first run clones, and all the beans I've got going.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 12, 2014)

I think I'll flower the Emdog and put the rest in the veg cab. Moving solo cups won't be bad, we'll see how annoying it gets when they grow big, if it gets too annoying I'll throw em in flower that way they at least get a bit of veg time.  I can't really move my veg cab it's super heavy and filled with soil amendments 

Also just remembered I had the 42 watt cfls in the rig cut those down to the 23s and it should make it easier.

The whole veg space is filled with bags of soil, worm castings, seedling mix etc.etc.etc. It's gonna be hell finding room for it all. I have to keep all my grow supplies in this room lol.... They tend to end up all over the house if they start leaving grow area.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm such an indecisive bastard lol.

I had pump sprayers and flower pots in the front coat closet, guests were asking questions as they have never seen any sort of house plant in my house ever lol.


----------



## calicat (Jul 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Nice fucking write up man!
> Good people in this thread, no reason to go fuck it up despite our quirks and what not.
> 
> Anyways, back to the topic at hand. So Chocolate Head trip was a let down? That's disappointing.
> ...


In regards to Lucky Charms, It is pretty much divided with other boards in the preference of the father used. If I get a good hit on alpha or beta male I might ask if you want to delve into some f2 stock in future.
For your Snow Lotus Phenotype, sounds like you have a recessive expression of blockhead in terms of the hit and taste. Some sweetooths mixed with a conducive mother cut will bring out the grapefruit taste and possibly your indica feeling could be explained with a recessive afghani gene expressing from blockhead as well with little more amber trich action. Cool shit and sweet write up.


----------



## dominica (Jul 13, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I think I'll flower the Emdog and put the rest in the veg cab. Moving solo cups won't be bad, we'll see how annoying it gets when they grow big, if it gets too annoying I'll throw em in flower that way they at least get a bit of veg time.  I can't really move my veg cab it's super heavy and filled with soil amendments
> 
> Also just remembered I had the 42 watt cfls in the rig cut those down to the 23s and it should make it easier.
> 
> The whole veg space is filled with bags of soil, worm castings, seedling mix etc.etc.etc. It's gonna be hell finding room for it all. I have to keep all my grow supplies in this room lol.... They tend to end up all over the house if they start leaving grow area.


Did you flower out those emdogs before? I literally threw a couple packs in the trash on accident..I'll be pretty pisssed if they're any good

Anyone know if lemon penetration will ever be released again?


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 13, 2014)

Some white Lotus titties. 
I popped 2 and got 1 girl.......I wasn't sure of sex.....she would NOT show....I was prettttttttty sure she was a male...So she was in a small pot on the side...FINALLY showed and it was too late....Gonna run the clones in 10 gallons and see what she does

****Apologies if I posted one of these pics before... I'm on a tiny laptop and its really hard to see which thumbnails are which . These are all def WL chopped this last week....


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes I ran the seed, I'm sitting on 5 clones from it. 4 rooting and one ready to flower. Decent flavour decent smoke, gets me rambling on this damn forum like crazy  I definitely wouldn't have thrown em out  Rock hard buds, generous yield too for the size of plant I ran.

Definitely has a chemicaly taste, almost like cleaning products. 

All my little Bodhi's Angels are up out of the dirt this morning.

I think my MH bleached my GSOG's, first time using an MH bulb think I had it too close


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 13, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> View attachment 3201965
> 
> Some white Lotus titties. View attachment 3201966View attachment 3201967
> I popped 2 and got 1 girl.......I wasn't sure of sex.....she would NOT show....I was prettttttttty sure she was a male...So she was in a small pot on the side...FINALLY showed and it was too late....Gonna run the clones in 10 gallons and see what she does
> ...


Very pretty. Much prettier than my foxtail in structured one. My other one looks to be somewhat similar. She's got a few days of finishing up but I'm excited.


----------



## DloMI (Jul 13, 2014)

Here's the two Satsumas I'm running again.
The bigger bud is from the shorter stockier plant. This one smells and tastes the best of the 4 females I had.
The one on the right is much more dense, has more trics and finishes faster, smells good just not as good as #1
I still haven't decide with one is better.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 13, 2014)

Been thinking alot and numbers seem to always limit my projects so i think its time to cull a few moms! On the chopping block is blood orange i have 2 killer phenos but there a 11 week strain and always bugger up my timelines.

RIP blood orange


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 13, 2014)

No!! don't do it hellraizer!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 13, 2014)

DloMI said:


> Here's the two Satsumas I'm running again.
> The bigger bud is from the shorter stockier plant. This one smells and tastes the best of the 4 females I had.
> The one on the right is much more dense, has more trics and finishes faster, smells good just not as good as #1
> I still haven't decide with one is better.


What was the flowering time?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 13, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> No!! don't do it hellraizer!


I know i dont want to but i just dont trust gifting it out, nobody ever follows the 1rule of excepting a gift! 

Do not gift a gift if asked to


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 13, 2014)

I hear ya. I wouldn't mind trying it out, one these days I'll get my hands on it. For now I have plenty to go through I think


----------



## DloMI (Jul 14, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> What was the flowering time?


 The more dense one was done around 63days. The short one #1 was around 70 days the other two were more fox tailing sativas that I chopped at 75days but looked like they could of gone a lot longer.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 14, 2014)

DloMI said:


> The more dense one was done around 63days. The short one #1 was around 70 days the other two were more fox tailing sativas that I chopped at 75days but looked like they could of gone a lot longer.


So you experienced a more foxtail like pheno as well?


----------



## DloMI (Jul 14, 2014)

Yep, two of the four had the big sativa fox tailing spears. I didn't take any pics of them but they looked a lot like one of the Blue Lotus that I ran but didn't keep. Tastes great and strong as hell but it seems my patients only want "hard buds"
Here's the Blue Lotus that looked like the two satsumas only add a bunch of red hairs.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 14, 2014)

DloMI said:


> Yep, two of the four had the big sativa fox tailing spears. I didn't take any pics of them but they looked a lot like one of the Blue Lotus that I ran but didn't keep. Tastes great and strong as hell but it seems my patients only want "hard buds"
> Here's the Blue Lotus that looked like the two satsumas only add a bunch of red hairs.


Looks similar to the Blue Lotus I ran. I'm glad my patients don't give two shits about bag appeal or 'hard buds' instead caring primarily about potency, effect, and taste. They love the blue lotus, its actually one of the most blueberry strains I've every run.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I'm excited for my other white lotus to come down. Should be this week, she's plumping up and hairs retracting. Yep I think many would turn down a foxtail strain, ignorance of how fire can come from non rock hard buds


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 14, 2014)

DloMI said:


> Yep, two of the four had the big sativa fox tailing spears. I didn't take any pics of them but they looked a lot like one of the Blue Lotus that I ran but didn't keep. Tastes great and strong as hell but it seems my patients only want "hard buds"
> Here's the Blue Lotus that looked like the two satsumas only add a bunch of red hairs.



Have you had a chance to puff on any of those yet Dlo?


----------



## calicat (Jul 14, 2014)

F2 generation of Lucky Charms from alpha male. Don't know when imma going to do F2 run from beta male though.


----------



## calicat (Jul 14, 2014)

Left to Right...Confirmed females Pagoda, Cherry Mountain ( ty broski  ), and Pura Vida ( about time get to cross to hpk leaning PV male If it survives drought lol) ; non bodhi pending sex Valley Girl and Bazooka Joe.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 14, 2014)

calicat said:


> Left to Right...Confirmed females Pagoda, Cherry Mountain ( ty broski  ), and Pura Vida ( about time get to cross to hpk leaning PV male If it survives drought lol) ; non bodhi pending sex Valley Girl and Bazooka Joe.



Lookin good calicat! That bazooka Joe from connoisseur? Ever smoked it before?


----------



## calicat (Jul 14, 2014)

Ty broski. Its from Archive seeds and no. I have only tried their Grimace Og.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Jul 14, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Great info. Got a pack of Lucky Charms in the vault that Im pretty stoked to run, and I THOUGHT I would have some Peyote Purple soon but my package from seedsman got snagged by customs.... so I may be living vicariously through you on that one


That sucks man! Your post on the promo thread and the convo which followed inspired me to pick up a pack! Hopefully guaranteed shipping is truly guaranteed.. 

Weird they sent me a few notices confirming my order, but never sent tracking/shipped info.. is that normal?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 14, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> That sucks man! Your post on the promo thread and the convo which followed inspired me to pick up a pack! Hopefully guaranteed shipping is truly guaranteed..
> 
> Weird they sent me a few notices confirming my order, but never sent tracking/shipped info.. is that normal?



That was my first order through them, so I may not be the guy to ask. Every time I checked the tracking number it just said "origin post preparing to ship" so I wasn't even sure if they shipped them yet...... and then bingo. In my mail box 8 days after the order all wrapped in green tape. You should be getting yours any day now based upon how fast mine got here (Michigan). Hopefully you have better luck with your package!

I sent seedsman a message on Saturday telling them the seeds were snagged along with pics, and they have yet to respond to me...,


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 14, 2014)

hey all. thought i'd share my first sunshine daydream with you:

she isn't very big. that's her main cola. i should have added a lighter to give you all a sense of her smallness.  bit of a problem with overfeeding her in the beginning, but she has recovered well. she is due to come down at the end of July for a total of about 83 days in flower. i'll be lucky to get just over a half off of her, but i'm excited to try her out!

the blueberry hill turned out to be a male, so he got chopped right before my surgery. i would have loved to have been able to separate him and keep him alive! the blood orange looks terrible. she is going to make it, but no pics of her. 
the bo and my sugar punch, i'm having a hard time with both of them!

i'm letting my lucky charms veg for longer along with a rp sour kush. taking a break after the girls in flower are done. hopefully i can keep those two in veg until at least winter--made the decision to take a break after already planted and don't want to kill either one.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 14, 2014)

Receieved my July fourth order Saturday..


----------



## Tranquileyes (Jul 14, 2014)

snowboarder396 said:


> Receieved my July fourth order Saturday..


I hope you're east of michigan..


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 14, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> I hope you're east of michigan..


 Nope, pnw.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 14, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> she is due to come down at the end of July for a total of about 83 days in flower. i'll be lucky to get just over a half off of her, but i'm excited to try her out!


Dang...one day shy of 12 weeks for half a zip. That best be some killer weed, no?


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Dang...one day shy of 12 weeks for half a zip. That best be some killer weed, no?


it's okay for me that it took that long, Amos. i'm just checking several strains out for right now. i do so hope it is some killer weed, enough to make me want to grow another one proper!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 14, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> it's okay for me that it took that long, Amos. i'm just checking several strains out for right now. i do so hope it is some killer weed, enough to make me want to grow another one proper!


I've harvested 3, and found them all to be good night time pain relief, but no more so than a strain I ran several times that finished 52 [ clone ] - 60 days. I look forward to your smoke report !


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 15, 2014)

Seedsman order came in. Dream beaver, blockhead bx, and skylotus and all the other freebies. Mos def will be making more purchases through seedsman.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 16, 2014)

Bodhi's are up. Right Blue Tara left TErmxV2


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 16, 2014)

whats up folks just popped 6 blockhead bx and 6 kindness, 5 synergy and i just got in the mail today bodhi testers sensi x sl and kudra x appy going to pop these asap


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 16, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> whats up folks just popped 6 blockhead bx and 6 kindness, 5 synergy and i just got in the mail today bodhi testers sensi x sl and kudra x appy going to pop these asapView attachment 3205139



Awesome worm! You putting up a thread for those testers here, or do you do that elsewhere?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 16, 2014)

ill do it here and breedbay


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm waiting on some testers. Can't wait to check out your journal.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2014)

The guy doing dragon fruit never updated. That made me sad.

Moderncannabist i think it was.

I was sitting on my pack while I waited for him to post bloom pics.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> The guy doing dragon fruit never updated. That made me sad.
> 
> Moderncannabist i think it was.
> 
> I was sitting on my pack while I waited for him to post bloom pics.


Doesn't that shit suck? I've found countless threads like that of stuff I have in the seed stash.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> The guy doing dragon fruit never updated. That made me sad.
> 
> Moderncannabist i think it was.
> 
> I was sitting on my pack while I waited for him to post bloom pics.


I've seen several completed dragonfruit grows...... Doubt it's gonna suck... Why not just grow it?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2014)

I have only one 4x4 tent for flowering. I grow 4 plants at a time.

That's why I keep growing Goji. Proven winner.

I have 2 possible grapestomper females going in with the Goji this time.

I guess I am afraid to run all unknown plants. I Need a certain amount of smoke per harvest for me and my patient. Afraid to have over half tent be undesirable (to my patient) smoke.

In short, I am overly cautious.

You got links on those dragon fruit grows?


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 16, 2014)

You growing monsters in that 4x4? I've got only 20 inches by about 4 feet and I'm cramming! I usually have a rotation and yes I agree Goji is one if em! But backed up now, but I usually have 2 to 3 large plants of known keepers while the rest of the tent goes to finding new strains.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> You growing monsters in that 4x4? I've got only 20 inches by about 4 feet and I'm cramming! I usually have a rotation and yes I agree Goji is one if em! But backed up now, but I usually have 2 to 3 large plants of known keepers while the rest of the tent goes to finding new strains.


No doubt man. Big plants are beautiful, but I gotta go for smaller with more variety this time, Thinking of trying to get 6 in my 2x5.

I like your approach, I may adopt it 

Hoping I get at least one female from my BT and TErmxV2 hopefully at least 2 from the four GSOGs. My male:female has been really good in the past, but I expect that to catch up to me someday.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> You growing monsters in that 4x4? I've got only 20 inches by about 4 feet and I'm cramming! I usually have a rotation and yes I agree Goji is one if em! But backed up now, but I usually have 2 to 3 large plants of known keepers while the rest of the tent goes to finding new strains.


Yeah I grow monsters. 5-6 week veg and I keep a full and even canopy.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 16, 2014)

The cramming method works well. You can do it with plants you know best. An even canopy is difficult to maintain, but based on light availability, it's a fair trade off in a tent. If you have keeper plants and know how much they stretch or grow, it can help things be more manageable. No need to top, it will simply make things more difficult, particularly if you have plants that already branch well. If you can time things right, plants come out weekly (I still can't time right, but I try too many new strains). Use smaller pots on new beans as if you were doing a SOG, which this kinda is. I use larger pots for keepers in rotation or second run girls. This makes things easy to sex a bunch of plants quickly. As soon as a male shows, you can remove him and throw in another plant. Clean up underbrush but not excessively. Airflow is important, and many times if you leave the tiny shoots on, they will simply become dead underbrush from being chocked out of light. I can tilt my light and arrange my plants to help with improper canopy height, or use other pots to prop up the plants. It works quite well as a system. Kind of adopting a bit here and there but it works efficiently in small tents. A larger tent or space I'd change things up but if you can see the floor through the canopy, light is being wasted.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2014)

There is no wasted space. It is packed. Check my thread in sig.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 16, 2014)

yup i cram things way to much and end up with alot of popcorn buds, probably will end up doing it this time round to, i like popping seeds


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 16, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> yup i cram things way to much and end up with alot of popcorn buds, probably will end up doing it this time round to, i like popping seeds


Hahahaha fuck yes! I like ur style. Shit really should be considered a disease/addiction. You know now just like u knew before and still you do it. I'll go to SPA class with you cause I have the same addiction myself and need an intervention. (SPA-seed poppers anonymous) More so on the buying end though. God help us all.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> There is no wasted space. It is packed. Check my thread in sig.


Damn mobile misses sig, sorry to imply otherwise


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Damn mobile misses sig, sorry to imply otherwise


Yeah. sorry if I came off offended. I know you were trying to be helpful.

Here are some pics to illustrate. 

Nearharvest.



Start of flower


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah. sorry if I came off offended. I know you were trying to be helpful.
> 
> Here are some pics to illustrate.
> 
> ...


 hell yes thats how u do it a room full of dank


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 16, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> Hahahaha fuck yes! I like ur style. Shit really should be considered a disease/addiction. You know now just like u knew before and still you do it. I'll go to SPA class with you cause I have the same addiction myself and need an intervention. (SPA-seed poppers anonymous) More so on the buying end though. God help us all.


 its hard i told myself no more beans atleast for a month then bam blockhead came out i was like damn there goes another 250, i always spend 250 or more i got a pretty mean bean collection im going to start crossing stuff and saveing pollen


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 16, 2014)

Someone needs to start up a pollen selling business with legit males


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Someone needs to start up a pollen selling business with legit males


 great idea


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 16, 2014)

Can't take credit for it, I'm certain I heard it somewhere can't recall where though


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2014)

The pollen would have to be overnighted in a chilled container. And you would have to freeze/use right away. I think pollen spores (at room temp) only live for 3-5 days.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 16, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> i got a pretty mean bean collection im going to start crossing stuff and saveing pollen


That's how I've been justifying it too. Collecting a bunch of solid genetics that will hopefully lead to some nice F1's when the chucking begins.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> The pollen would have to be overnighted in a chilled container. And you would have to freeze/use right away. I think pollen spores (at room temp) only live for 3-5 days.


viability and verifiability would both just be nightmares. Not to mention the potential for abuse.


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Can't take credit for it, I'm certain I heard it somewhere can't recall where though


I read that in an issue of HT I believe. It was a write up about the cookie crew/fam and they stated that they wanted to change the game per say by sending pollen out.
But that takes the fun outta finding that stud you've been looking for. Who knows if that male is for u, unless they had multiples to choose from like a bean selection. They should at least come with an in depth review/write up with pictures throughout the entire growth cycle along with them as well when you order.
Anyone understand that chaos of jibberish?


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 16, 2014)

Eeeee

Just got some Goji og freebies with my 4th of July seedsman order. I didn't even know they were coming! I'm very excited as I've only heard good things about bodhi . 


Anyone got any tips on growing goji? Heavy feeder? Big stretch? Usual calmag og hog? I know it's all variable just wondering people's results with this girl.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 16, 2014)

2 AC/DC x Good Medicine females and one short bushy male confirmed. definitely a love session soon to come. other potential mates for this male based on cycle timing might include GSC (forum) and Golden Goat, but I also have some other plans for those ladies, so it might just be f2s. I'm going to finish this cycle without any seeds, and then do some branch pollenation with clones. Next beans I'm running for male selection will be Skylotus and Kosher Kush. Hopefully do a side by side if I can manage the lights for it, but I'm switching from HPS to LED (lush, as I work heavily with LEDs in my professional life I had been pushing for large cell technology for a while, I was ecstatic to see it applied so well) and can really only afford to do one tray at a time. Pricey bitches, but with basically no heat generation, a fraction of the power use, and genuinely competitive performance, they should pay for themselves.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 16, 2014)

MistaRasta said:


> Eeeee
> 
> Just got some Goji og freebies with my 4th of July seedsman order. I didn't even know they were coming! I'm very excited as I've only heard good things about bodhi .
> 
> ...


Most phenos are stretchy, but she has much better stem strength than a lot of OG hybrids. There's a pheno for everyone in Goji, if you look for it. Remarkable stability for an og hybrid. Sensitive to nitrogen in early flowering, she frequently gives people the clawfinger look. You can tell the og phenos by their bud density, but as to what is preferrable it is up to you. My goji is the dark berry pinesol og pheno, it genuinely burns the nose when you smell a jar, it is that intense.


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 16, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Most phenos are stretchy, but she has much better stem strength than a lot of OG hybrids. There's a pheno for everyone in Goji, if you look for it. Remarkable stability for an og hybrid. Sensitive to nitrogen in early flowering, she frequently gives people the clawfinger look. You can tell the og phenos by their bud density, but as to what is preferrable it is up to you. My goji is the dark berry pinesol og pheno, it genuinely burns the nose when you smell a jar, it is that intense.


Can I have some?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2014)

MistaRasta said:


> Eeeee
> 
> Just got some Goji og freebies with my 4th of July seedsman order. I didn't even know they were coming! I'm very excited as I've only heard good things about bodhi .
> 
> ...


My goji stretched 3 times its height. loves the mag.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have only one 4x4 tent for flowering. I grow 4 plants at a time.
> 
> That's why I keep growing Goji. Proven winner.
> 
> ...


I'll see if I can find them. Not positive they were "grows" per se....But I know I've seen several finished dragonfruit plants.... Some people get bored with journals and only post "the money shot" 

I hear you about being cautious....... BUT I get sick of strains after a few DAYS......and I try to keep at least 10 on hand..... I just love the VARIETY of it all and I LOVE poppin bean. I liked goji a lot....But if I had to smoke it day after day after day.....oh boy.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 16, 2014)

COGrown said:


> viability and verifiability would both just be nightmares. Not to mention the *potential for abuse*.


Like sending someone barneys farm tangerine dream pollen to sabotage their grow? lol


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 16, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Like sending someone barneys farm tangerine dream pollen to sabotage their grow? lol


MY POINT EXACTLY! !!!!!


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 17, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah. sorry if I came off offended. I know you were trying to be helpful.
> 
> Here are some pics to illustrate.
> 
> ...


I love it! Very beautiful, and those be some big plants


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 17, 2014)

MistaRasta said:


> Eeeee
> 
> Just got some Goji og freebies with my 4th of July seedsman order. I didn't even know they were coming! I'm very excited as I've only heard good things about bodhi .
> 
> ...


I've only got the one girl from a freebie a a while back, she been in my garden for quite a few harvests. There is a giant thread over at the bay, to give you more ideas on Goji. Mine stretches about 2.5x to 3 x in flower. She doesn't mind heat, medium feeder, and she is an 11 weeker. Can take heat quite well.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 17, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> The pollen would have to be overnighted in a chilled container. And you would have to freeze/use right away. I think pollen spores (at room temp) only live for 3-5 days.


I keep pollen viable longer than that at room temp in little glass vials w/ rice. But I guess it would depend on what your room temps are.


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 17, 2014)

Anyone with any knowledge on the blowfishXappy?


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 17, 2014)

Just dropped (5) Skywalker x RKU F2 in some water!


----------



## COGrown (Jul 17, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Just dropped (5) Skywalker x RKU F2 in some water!
> View attachment 3206359


This cross....will kill..... 
Probably be very nice to look at too, depending on the RKU used. 
RKU is a monster strain.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 17, 2014)

COGrown said:


> This cross....will kill.....
> Probably be very nice to look at too, depending on the RKU used.
> RKU is a monster strain.


I'm hoping so. I haven't gotten the pleasure to grow it on it's own, I can't wait to see what's inside these.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 18, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Just dropped (5) Skywalker x RKU F2 in some water!
> View attachment 3206359



Boooiiinnnngggg lol


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 18, 2014)

So looks like the other White Lotus is just about finished up... thought this week but ya can't rush nature. As much as I'd like to run her harvested sister again, I think I'll pass as I'm not in the mood for another 11-12 when this sister will be 10 weeker as of next Friday. Plus my reviewers have said she's a good day smoke but they preferred the Goji to her. I'll ponder on it


----------



## Know One (Jul 18, 2014)

Thought I would throw in a few pics of my Super Snow Lotus on day 24 of flower.
She was topped to the 2nd true node and has 4 large ass trunks that seems to be filling in as one big bud on each trunk. This girl was semi flowered, put back in veg for cloning and re-flowered which is why some leafs are retarded looking.
4"X4" RW cube sitting on top of a shortened RW Slab I cut down to accommodate 1 plant .


----------



## kindnug (Jul 18, 2014)

Ordered 3pks of Sorcerer's Apprentice + 1pk goldstar.
Seedsman, if your feeling lucky.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 18, 2014)

Just got my seedsman 4th july order in the mail. Got the 5 goji, some head trip and blue tara. So my first all bodhi run will consist of dream lotus, blue lotus, synergy, blue tara, head trip and goji  cant wait to see what these will bring!!


----------



## kindnug (Jul 19, 2014)

mid Sept. I'll post some pictures of a few Satsuma that I'm flowering now.

I can already see the lotus influence in 1 of them + the Cali O influence in another.
The Lotus leaner isn't as wide of a bush + has a piney/musky/grapefruit smell.

Cali o leaning female is a perfectly symmetrical bush and smells like sweet orange/mandarin candy.

The shape of the buds are different on both also.
I'll know which are worth keeping @ end of sept/begin oct.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 19, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Ordered 3pks of Sorcerer's Apprentice + 1pk goldstar.
> Seedsman, if your feeling lucky.


Didn't click in my head until now that they restocked. Damnit. Don't think I'll order anything yet though,


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 19, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Ordered 3pks of Sorcerer's Apprentice + 1pk goldstar.
> Seedsman, if your feeling lucky.


lol at the description of that SA. Beat dem muggles


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 19, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> lol at the description of that SA. Beat dem muggles


Hahahahaha nice!!!!


----------



## TexasHank (Jul 19, 2014)

Was hoping someone here might have some input for me..

Which Bodhi seeds would be best for combination of quality and yield?

- Sunshine Daydream
- Lucky Charms
- Tranquil Elephantizer


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey guys! I don't post much but i felt compelled to chime in here on this Bodhi Thread. I have been researching his gear for a while now and have recently purchased
*Tranquil Elephantizer*,* Lucky Charms*,* Blockhead BX*, and* Sunshine Daydream* in an effort to enhance the quality of genetics i am currently running. I am really impressed by his work and am totally excited about running these strains and hopefully finding some outstanding phenotypes in there somewhere !!! Outside of what I have already purchased, would anyone who has experience running his gear please suggest any strains I may be missing out on? Dude seems to be a great guy and I want to support his work and also pass along some of that great smoke to my friends..... I just want to make sure I am on the right track here... Any help would be appreciated and thank you in advance!!!


----------



## COGrown (Jul 20, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> Hey guys! I don't post much but i felt compelled to chime in here on this Bodhi Thread. I have been researching his gear for a while now and have recently purchased
> *Tranquil Elephantizer*,* Lucky Charms*,* Blockhead BX*, and* Sunshine Daydream* in an effort to enhance the quality of genetics i am currently running. I am really impressed by his work and am totally excited about running these strains and hopefully finding some outstanding phenotypes in there somewhere !!! Outside of what I have already purchased, would anyone who has experience running his gear please suggest any strains I may be missing out on? Dude seems to be a great guy and I want to support his work and also pass along some of that great smoke to my friends..... I just want to make sure I am on the right track here... Any help would be appreciated and thank you in advance!!!


If you're itching for more beans, snag yourself an og x snow lotus hybrid like the Goji OG, Skylotus, Solo's Stash, or Love Triangle. The Snow Lotus male really adds some nice traits to the og's that they are lacking in, like structure and yield, without compromising the potency, and frequently lets the mother's taste profile pass through very well.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 20, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> Hey guys! I don't post much but i felt compelled to chime in here on this Bodhi Thread. I have been researching his gear for a while now and have recently purchased
> *Tranquil Elephantizer*,* Lucky Charms*,* Blockhead BX*, and* Sunshine Daydream* in an effort to enhance the quality of genetics i am currently running. I am really impressed by his work and am totally excited about running these strains and hopefully finding some outstanding phenotypes in there somewhere !!! Outside of what I have already purchased, would anyone who has experience running his gear please suggest any strains I may be missing out on? Dude seems to be a great guy and I want to support his work and also pass along some of that great smoke to my friends..... I just want to make sure I am on the right track here... Any help would be appreciated and thank you in advance!!!



I second what COGrown said. I have Dream Lotus in my garden, and I am sorting through 3 different Gogi OG gals as well, and I am very impressed with them all. Not a bad pheno in the bunch. Snow Lotus appears to be a great male


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 20, 2014)

Know One said:


> Thought I would throw in a few pics of my Super Snow Lotus on day 24 of flower.
> She was topped to the 2nd true node and has 4 large ass trunks that seems to be filling in as one big bud on each trunk. This girl was semi flowered, put back in veg for cloning and re-flowered which is why some leafs are retarded looking.
> 4"X4" RW cube sitting on top of a shortened RW Slab I cut down to accommodate 1 plant .


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 20, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Didn't click in my head until now that they restocked. Damnit. Don't think I'll order anything yet though,


I always use the "latest products" to tell if there has been a restock..... Guess that was fucking dumb!

RKU on top, Blue Tara on bottom.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 20, 2014)

synergy.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 20, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> View attachment 3208413
> synergy.


Synergy looks great...I have 5 of those babies I just started, and 15 more synergy beans...How's she smellin'?


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 20, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Synergy looks great...I have 5 of those babies I just started, and 15 more synergy beans...How's she smellin'?


I'd say Peachy earth gasoline menthol?


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys! Honestly, I have been kicking the can around thinking about adding Skylotus and either Super Snow Lotus or Snow Lotus..... After spending all that money on those 4 selections previously mentioned, I really need to be careful on this final selection. From what I am gathering from you guys, Snow Lotus is a good pick. What I am wondering is the difference in Super Snow Lotus and Snow Lotus as far as if I chose to select a male and collect pollen from it. I would like to introduce that to some of the females I have going now, which are Buddha Tahoe OG, OG #18, Super Silver Haze, and Larry OG... Thanks again for the input guys and girls!!! (BTW I don't know how to "like" posts, how do I do that?)


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jul 20, 2014)

I am jumping in to some new Bodhi packs..

I picked up..
2 packs Sunshine Daydream
2 packs Lucky Charms
1 packs Silver Mountain
1 packs White Lotus

Good choices? Hoping so..


----------



## Know One (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi AmJam,
Seems that you can't go wrong with the Snow Lotus. 
To extend a "Like", the button is located at the bottom far right of each post.


----------



## m4a2c0e (Jul 21, 2014)

Check out one of my ATF seeds it dident start out like a typical tri just second node one side decided to throw out 2 branches in stead of a leaf


----------



## m4a2c0e (Jul 21, 2014)

One more my phone wonr


----------



## m4a2c0e (Jul 21, 2014)

............


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 21, 2014)

My Lucky Charms arrived today!!! I'm sooo happy, but this was the second order I placed.... I hope customs didn't snag the first one (Tranquil Elephantizer)!!! This is my first time going through beansman (usu. go through the 'tude, but I have lost a bit of confidence in them lately... lost a couple orders to customs) so if it did get snagged, I purchased insured guaranteed packages. Hopefully they will honor the guarantee... Bodhi Seeds are quite rare from what I understand and I hope they will be able to reship them.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 21, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> My Lucky Charms arrived today!!! I'm sooo happy, but this was the second order I placed.... I hope customs didn't snag the first one (Tranquil Elephantizer)!!! This is my first time going through beansman (usu. go through the 'tude, but I have lost a bit of confidence in them lately... lost a couple orders to customs) so if it did get snagged, I purchased insured guaranteed packages. Hopefully they will honor the guarantee... Bodhi Seeds are quite rare from what I understand and I hope they will be able to reship them.


congratulations on getting your lucky charms!! it is so stressful waiting for them when they can't be replaced because they're out of stock! fingers crossed for the TE to come through. when do you think you'll pop the lucky charms?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 21, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> My Lucky Charms arrived today!!! I'm sooo happy, but this was the second order I placed.... I hope customs didn't snag the first one (Tranquil Elephantizer)!!! This is my first time going through beansman (usu. go through the 'tude, but I have lost a bit of confidence in them lately... lost a couple orders to customs) so if it did get snagged, I purchased insured guaranteed packages. Hopefully they will honor the guarantee... Bodhi Seeds are quite rare from what I understand and I hope they will be able to reship them.


Lucky Charms was in my cart for sure, sounds like a good one. I ended up swapping out my cart about 5 times, final order got the TErmxv2 and Blue Tara. Ill post some pics once the lights come on, seedlings doing great nice and healthy.

BigWorm got some Te's going, i'll dig up a link.


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 21, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Lucky Charms was in my cart for sure, sounds like a good one. I ended up swapping out my cart about 5 times, final order got the TErmxv2 and Blue Tara. Ill post some pics once the lights come on, seedlings doing great nice and healthy.


Excellent choices!!! Good luck on your grow!!! (still cant find that stupid like button.... I guess my settings won't allow me to use / see it???)


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 21, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> Excellent choices!!! Good luck on your grow!!! (still cant find that stupid like button.... I guess my settings won't allow me to use / see it???)


"Like" button is to the left of reply. Between the reply button and post #. "#6110 Like Reply" for example. Don't know if new users can use it right away.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/tga-hydro-grow-pennywise-mickeykush-jillybean.719706/page-41

Here's Worms' thread. He's got a bunch of Bodhi on the go right now, just starting out some others I think he has just starting flower.


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 21, 2014)

@undercovergrow Wow... idk.... perhaps in a month or so.... I really want to wait for the other 3 orders to come in. So many choices!!!! I probably will pop 5 of each strain at one time and go from there.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 21, 2014)

i've got one lucky charms going right now. i'm looking forward to trying out the smoke! waiting is probably best, it is easier to take care of all of them if they are at the same stage.


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 21, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> "Like" button is to the left of reply. Between the reply button and post #. "#6110 Like Reply" for example. Don't know if new users can use it right away.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/tga-hydro-grow-pennywise-mickeykush-jillybean.719706/page-41
> 
> Here's Worms' thread. He's got a bunch of Bodhi on the go right now, just starting out some others I think he has just starting flower.


Thx for the link! I'll be sure to check it out. Oh yeah, I guess I'm not able to "like" yet, as all that is available in that lower right hand space is the post # and Reply


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 21, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> i've got one lucky charms going right now. i'm looking forward to trying out the smoke! waiting is probably best, it is easier to take care of all of them if they are at the same stage.


Cool! any pics?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 21, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> Thx for the link! I'll be sure to check it out. Oh yeah, I guess I'm not able to "like" yet, as all that is available in that lower right hand space is the post # and Reply


I think you just needed to receive a like or two to get the ball rolling


----------



## 806KING (Jul 21, 2014)

All the prices went up on the tude! Sucks but business is business.


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 21, 2014)

806KING said:


> All the prices went up on the tude! Sucks but business is business.


Perhaps an attempt to recoup some of the monies lost on all those reships! lmao


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 21, 2014)

FAT SNOWY White Lotus comes down tonight..... Y'all wouldn't wanna see pics would now would ye? 
ATF Baby arms.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 21, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> Cool! any pics?


I have Luck Charms coming down within the week....Will post pics....I have tons of older LC runs....But prob easier to take new pics than dig through oldies....Coming soon Amjam.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Jul 21, 2014)

806KING said:


> All the prices went up on the tude! Sucks but business is business.


Tude seems stagnant as fuck lately. They aren't getting any new, highly desired strains plus prices are going up. I haven't seen anything pop up there tasty looking except for a Gage drop a few weeks back. Especially their Bodhi section has been neglected whereas other vendors are getting his new strains. Even their freebies have been the same weak ones for a few months now.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2014)

A lot of auto freebies too. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 21, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> A lot of auto freebies too. Ain't nobody got time for that.


LOL! Ain't NOBODDDDDY got time for that! Right on Pie! Autos = The antichrist.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 22, 2014)

Well the outdoor season to start is kinda done, and I bet orders are slower right now this time a year.. just a thought. Usually good restock before the holidays


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 22, 2014)

Right BT's Left TErmxV2's


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jul 22, 2014)

Can anyone post a quick smoke report on Mountain Temple?


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 22, 2014)

Bottleandmobile said:


> Can anyone post a quick smoke report on Mountain Temple?


I've got two I believe in flower, I can snap a picture later tonight 
Think I'm chopping down both my SSDD and White Lotus tonight


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 22, 2014)

lucky charms one week in flower tomorrow. a few quick shots while lights are out:




glad i decided to put her in there and finish up what was growing before i take a break since she is really branching out. you can see she has started alternating her nodes. she was just shy of two months of veg. it only took two days and she showed her sex. she is still in a 1-gallon air-pot and as you can all see, i'm getting better at keeping them happier/healthier in the smaller pot.  of course, if i decide to grow any strains again, they will be run in bigger air-pots.

went ahead and put the sour kush in flower too. then when these are done i'll have a true break instead of trying to keep them alive for several more months.  if i can just refrain from popping more beans!


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 22, 2014)

here is the main cola of the sunshine daydream:

she is six days shy of 70 days from start of flower (for a total of 83 days in flower) and she doesn't look to me like she will be done then. i hear amos in my head right now regarding that flower time...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 22, 2014)

Beauty undercover 

Im trying to dig up grow logs of Blue Tara right now, not going well  Hard to find.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 22, 2014)

thank you, mr.head! i'm looking forward to your blue tara grow as i have some of those beans, which i am currently resisting the urge to pop.


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 22, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> lucky charms one week in flower tomorrow. a few quick shots while lights are out:
> View attachment 3210485
> 
> View attachment 3210484
> ...


I grew sour kush my last run. Great smoke! Ended up crossing her with some pollen from a BOMB silver kush run I had previously finished up. i am running a couple seeds now to see how the result of that cross will be.  Beautiful pics btw!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 22, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> I grew sour kush my last run. Great smoke! Ended up crossing her with some pollen from a BOMB silver kush run I had previously finished up. i am running a couple seeds now to see how the result of that cross will be.  Beautiful pics btw!!! Keep up the good work!


thank you! i have a few silver kush i think in my collection. i'm interested in the results of your cross.  please let me know how it goes and how the smoke turns out. how far along are they?


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 22, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> thank you! i have a few silver kush i think in my collection. i'm interested in the results of your cross.  please let me know how it goes and how the smoke turns out. how far along are they?


Maybe 3 weeks or so veg style... they are suprisingly of short stature considering the silver i used to cross it with was gigantic! lol maybe 6-8 inches thus far. Maybe me fimming them had something to do with it though.... just a thought


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 22, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> Maybe 3 weeks or so veg style... they are suprisingly of short statue considering the silver i used to cross it with was gigantic! lol maybe 6-8 inches thus far. Maybe me fimming them had something to do with it though.... just a thought


i've been holding off on the silver kush because other strains have bumped it back. let's see some pictures when you throw them in flower, okay?


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 22, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> i've been holding off on the silver kush because other strains have bumped it back. let's see some pictures when you throw them in flower, okay?


You got it! Hey... is there any way I could get more information on Bodhi's test strains and perhaps attain some of his pre-released genetics? I'm such a fan of his work that I would love to take that challenge down, and of course upload a grow journal to get folks more informed and in the know about potential future purchases. Dude is like "the best kept secret" in my book!!!


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jul 23, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> My Lucky Charms arrived today!!! I'm sooo happy, but this was the second order I placed.... I hope customs didn't snag the first one (Tranquil Elephantizer)!!! This is my first time going through beansman (usu. go through the 'tude, but I have lost a bit of confidence in them lately... lost a couple orders to customs) so if it did get snagged, I purchased insured guaranteed packages. Hopefully they will honor the guarantee... Bodhi Seeds are quite rare from what I understand and I hope they will be able to reship them.


Man.. I changed my order like 10 times too.. then I tried one last time to change it but it said Lucky Charms was sold out.. or maybe it was sunshine daydream.. anyway.. I chose the mail in payment option... I'm worried that my money is going to get there and they ended giving the beans to someone else..

I'm just not going to feel right until I see 2 packs of SSDD and 2 packs of LC in my hands.. haha.

looking forward to silver mountain too..

White lotus arrived today, separate order..


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 23, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> You got it! Hey... is there any way I could get more information on Bodhi's test strains and perhaps attain some of his pre-released genetics? I'm such a fan of his work that I would love to take that challenge down, and of course upload a grow journal to get folks more informed and in the know about potential future purchases. Dude is like "the best kept secret" in my book!!!


Ya gotta know the secret unicorn handshake.


----------



## calicat (Jul 23, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> i've been holding off on the silver kush because other strains have bumped it back. let's see some pictures when you throw them in flower, okay?


I did silver kush once. Was expecting something more related to its genetic backbone. It was extremely sour more than their sour kush. Pretty good high and exeptional lingering puckering taste that has you come back for more. Not great in the yield department prolly just my specific expression.



HeartIandhank said:


> Man.. I changed my order like 10 times too.. then I tried one last time to change it but it said Lucky Charms was sold out.. or maybe it was sunshine daydream.. anyway.. I chose the mail in payment option... I'm worried that my money is going to get there and they ended giving the beans to someone else..
> 
> I'm just not going to feel right until I see 2 packs of SSDD and 2 packs of LC in my hands.. haha.
> 
> ...


Have you tried with Holistic Nursery? Last I received an email from HNamigo he gave me a list with that on it. That was about a little over a week ago.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 23, 2014)

Kinda disappointed in myself. Between heat stress, root bound and drought conditions due to not being at my crib, my white lotus # 1 and my favorite SSDD just did not turn out stellar. At least I know where I went wrong and recently introduced plants in flower are are not having problems (Goji and Blueberry Hill). Definitely rerunning these strains again proper style

Surely I'm not alone in making mistakes, just pisses me off is all and thought I'd share


----------



## Tranquileyes (Jul 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Kinda disappointed in myself. Between heat stress, root bound and drought conditions due to not being at my crib, my white lotus # 1 and my favorite SSDD just did not turn out stellar. At least I know where I went wrong and recently introduced plants in flower are are not having problems (Goji and Blueberry Hill). Definitely rerunning these strains again proper style
> 
> Surely I'm not alone in making mistakes, just pisses me off is all and thought I'd share


It happens man, I guess that's how we learn..

I just had a few members in my room shoot nanners and pollinate the others. Never had this issue before except with a temperamental sativa back in my early days, which I had no business growing as a noob. Idk if its the shit tga ace of spades genetics I overlooked before purchasing, or something else, but not knowing is fucking killing me. 

But on the bright side, its some of the frostiest shit I've ever ran, and I'm about to get real good at making bubble..... 

On that note, it's time I stop fucking around and run some of this bodhi gear I've got collecting dust!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 23, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> I just had a few members in my room shoot nanners and pollinate the others. Never had this issue before except with a temperamental sativa back in my early days, which I had no business growing as a noob. Idk if its the shit tga ace of spades genetics I overlooked before purchasing, or something else, but not knowing is fucking killing me.
> 
> But on the bright side, its some of the frostiest shit I've ever ran, and I'm about to get real good at making bubble.....


Did all your Ace hermie, or just the one? How are you finding the smoke and finish times?


----------



## dominica (Jul 23, 2014)

Is the skywalker og in skylotus the sativa og aka lukes og?


----------



## calicat (Jul 23, 2014)

dominica said:


> Is the skywalker og in skylotus the sativa og aka lukes og?


No


----------



## calicat (Jul 23, 2014)

With all these amazing flower pics lets change it up a bit. Dry ice extraction off of Road Kill Unicorn the Blackberrywidow phenotype done by my future son in law the Jew. The Caramel candie done by my daughter Inday.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 23, 2014)

calicat said:


> With all these amazing flower pics lets change it up a bit. Dry ice extraction off of Road Kill Unicorn the Blackberrywidow phenotype done by my future son in law the Jew. The Caramel candie done by my daughter Inday.


Shit Cali that looks nice, Need help ? 

You cat's don't know how good you have it. Something like that would be impossible to find here unless I made it myself.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 23, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Did all your Ace hermie, or just the one? How are you finding the smoke and finish times?


Nope Ace gear hasn't hit flower yet. I need to update my thread. I've got them still in veg.

Part of the problem is I popped too many beans and am backed up.

Really the plants I harvests went through some stress. A few days of extreme heat (didn't have the AC on), some drought conditions (gone a couple days and I made my soil mix very light in water retention), and just some neglect.

Tent is mostly Bodhi gear right now but since I have some keepers, I'm running those in large fabric pots. These girls are fine, BBH, Goji and put in my SSDD again to fill in the white lotus and SSDD I just chopped.

Lemon Zinger is coming up, she was a girl that went through some stress but is looking like when ran properly to be great. Large producer, probably done in a week of so. Smells great but suffered drought badly, sprung back but I know that fucked her up. Oh, snow queen is looking great, and I've got a good looking grape stomper come get among. Also have another female snow queen and a mountain temple looking very healthy.

I threw in a purple wreckican, still sexing. The next plants to go in are Sleestack skunk, which are very tall and healthy in veg right now, and then probably Bangi Haze and PCK.

ETA what I'll probably do is put Maple Leaf Indica, Bangi Haze, and PCK in flower following space after sleestack as I've got a few of each so I'll simply put one of each in as space becomes available. Actually hoping for males as I've simply don't have a bunch of space. Kinda hit my physic limit on what I can keep in the closet.

Sucks as I've spent many a weekends and weeks watching people's houses so I've barely been home the past two months. Only had one weekend since June at my place


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Nope Ace gear hasn't hit flower yet. I need to update my thread. I've got them still in veg.
> 
> Part of the problem is I popped too many beans and am backed up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, but I was referring to TranquillEyes AoS.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 23, 2014)

calicat said:


> With all these amazing flower pics lets change it up a bit. Dry ice extraction off of Road Kill Unicorn the Blackberrywidow phenotype done by my future son in law the Jew. The Caramel candie done by my daughter Inday.



Nice looking hash calicat!!

Curiosity killing me and all that.... is your future son in law Jewish, or is that a term in hash making Im not familiar with?


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 23, 2014)

Apraxia of speech? That's a new one.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 23, 2014)

Gogi OG 4 weeks flower. This one has a real heavy berry smell to it.


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 23, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> i've been holding off on the silver kush because other strains have bumped it back. let's see some pictures when you throw them in flower, okay?


Last Silver Kush run got a little out of control... I had to tie some of the top colas down with bungee cords lol btw, this was my first flowering period using UVB supplemental lighting. I have grown this strain once before this pic was taken, but the frost factor this time was much better....


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 24, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> Last Silver Kush run got a little out of control... I had to tie some of the top colas down with bungee cords lol btw, this was my first flowering period using UVB supplemental lighting. I have grown this strain once before this pic was taken, but the frost factor this time was much better....
> View attachment 3211592


very nice! how much did you say they stretched on you? it looks awesome, i need to move my silver kush up!!


----------



## calicat (Jul 24, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice looking hash calicat!!
> 
> Curiosity killing me and all that.... is your future son in law Jewish, or is that a term in hash making Im not familiar with?


That is what they called him when he was a kid.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Jul 24, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Did all your Ace hermie, or just the one? How are you finding the smoke and finish times?


The one that hermied a week or so back is some potent shit, so triched out the buds look white in the jar. Smell is peppery cola. Nostril stinging smell, trimming gave me a headache after a while, but the its calmed down during the cure and the unique smell keeps bringing me back to that jar. I'd say it would have been ready 8-9weeks. It was more of a totem pole leaner, probably the best representation of both parents, In terms of height and branching, it crosses the bridge between the phenos. The bud structure is a cross as well, having compact swoll calyx buds with some sativa thickness, but still a quick finisher. A damn shame about the hermie, but I'm a moron and will probably run again just to be sure...
Trimmed the tallest last night, complete totem pole. It smells so strongly of mango, I honestly cant believe the smell is coming from bud, a real treat to trim, well smell.. its so triched out I got through 3 branches in 2 hours, constantly having to clean off my scissors. I saw a nanner or 3 towards the end, but I believe it's due to maturity. Oh and its the only pink pheno, great contrast between its pink calyx's and lime green foliage. I may have to keep her around until the winter, I'm sure she'll turn dark pink in lower temps. I kept everything going for 8 1/2 weeks as a test, I'd say she was ready closer to 7 weeks. I'm most eager to sample this pheno. I believe this to be the pheno sub used for the pics.
The next is the shortest, lowest yielding pheno, but the frostiest. Even the fan leaves are trich'd out. Very fruity, but not as sweet as the tall pheno, rank undertones. Harvest between 8-9 as well. This and the tall one share bud structure, long compact swollen calyxs, I think its what people describe as foxtail buds. No nanners observed.
Next is a very blah pheno. Another one that could be said to cross the bridge between phenos, more on the branchier side. Not the largest colas, but seems like its gonna kick ass when topped. Fruity smell, not overwhelming. 'Blah' only because it's quite balanced, and its the lower yielding of the two middle road phenos. However, I wouldn't be surprised if it becomes a keeper after sampling, I have a feeling when I top and prune it'll be a performer(currently topped and pruned in veg, very even canopy even after only one topping), it has a lot of lower popcorn that will be pruned next run. Plus only one end of harvest nanner observed, again I'd say maturity. Harvest also 8-9.
Final pheno seems to be a keeper for sure if the potency is on par with its yield, trichome production, and finish time. Its a fat bush with huge buds. Smells like cat piss. Most even canopy in veg at the moment, also after only one topping. But, its the latest finisher.I'd say 9-10 weeks. Only one I haven't chopped yet, so I'll report back on that. Few nanners observed, certainly not due to maturity.

It seems whichever parent is responsible for the thick buds, is also passing on nanner tendencies with it.. Other weird observations were fans with as many as 13 blades, some growing on top of eachother, and a few calyx's emerging where the petiole meets the blades on the 'blah' pheno.

I feel like an asshole making that irrational shit genetics comment. This is an impressive strain. I'm just bitter one of them pollinated my garden, and more so mad at myself for not doing my homework pre-purchase, it seems the consensus is aos is notorious for instability. BUT, if one of these becomes a keeper it'll be worth the bullshit. So basically just make sure you're checking these girls daily, Amos.

I don't have much experience with herms, all threads regarding herms are filled with noob feedback(or so it seems..), so I have a question if y'all don't mind. WTF can possibly be responsible for late in flower nanners(week 7)? Is it possible its some sort of stress brought on by the first herm pollinating the rest? It seems to me that if something were wrong with my room, they'd have hermed earlier in flower. All seeds are immature and will probably go unnoticed in the final product, but how long after pollination are seeds noticeable? If I can figure out when they were pollinated maybe I can draw a conclusion. Also these are top cola nanners, not many, if at all under the canopy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 24, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> I feel like an asshole making that irrational shit genetics comment. This is an impressive strain..


You do some fine reports - this one is worthy of it's own thread, amigo. I only have clones from one mother, so just the one pheno, but as the mom cures it tastes like it could be Goji. Have not encountered any herms [so far].


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 24, 2014)

View attachment 3211591


undercovergrow said:


> very nice! how much did you say they stretched on you? it looks awesome, i need to move my silver kush up!!


That strain stretches... 2x at least.... And that was directly under a 1k Hps!!!(maybe 18 inches below the light glass) not a big yielder, but a VERY nice smoke


----------



## Tranquileyes (Jul 24, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> You do some fine reports - this one is worthy of it's own thread, amigo. I only have clones from one mother, so just the one pheno, but as the mom cures it tastes like it could be Goji. Have not encountered any herms [so far].


Thanks brother, appreciated. 

Was your mom a totem pole or a bush? Hows the smoke/high?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 24, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> Thanks brother, appreciated.
> 
> Was your mom a totem pole or a bush? Hows the smoke/high?


When I run a regular bean, the first one is always topped, then rushed into 12/12 a couple of days after taking 2 clones to determine sex. If it's a girl, I'll flower it out, but she'll be in a small bucket and on the fringe of the room = small yield - In this case, about 17 dried grams. This gives me a good idea of what the better grown clones will be like smoke-wise, but none as far as what the structure would have been.

The smoke is right up my alley for taste - typical TGA. I've found the effects of the one pheno to be a quick head high that moves straight to drowsiness. That surprised me since it's a JTR hybrid, but must be submissive in the pheno. It's not what I'd reach for if I had things to do, but so far a nice one to finish the day.

****** apologies for straying off the thread topic....and by the way, with a change of nutrients, the 8 week *Bodhi* Blood Orange has become an out of control beast - and so have her room mates. I've supercropped almost every branch, and with 5 weeks to go still can't keep them down

Blood Orange [l] and Ace of Spades [r]


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 24, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> The one that hermied a week or so back is some potent shit, so triched out the buds look white in the jar. Smell is peppery cola. Nostril stinging smell, trimming gave me a headache after a while, but the its calmed down during the cure and the unique smell keeps bringing me back to that jar. I'd say it would have been ready 8-9weeks. It was more of a totem pole leaner, probably the best representation of both parents, In terms of height and branching, it crosses the bridge between the phenos. The bud structure is a cross as well, having compact swoll calyx buds with some sativa thickness, but still a quick finisher. A damn shame about the hermie, but I'm a moron and will probably run again just to be sure...
> Trimmed the tallest last night, complete totem pole. It smells so strongly of mango, I honestly cant believe the smell is coming from bud, a real treat to trim, well smell.. its so triched out I got through 3 branches in 2 hours, constantly having to clean off my scissors. I saw a nanner or 3 towards the end, but I believe it's due to maturity. Oh and its the only pink pheno, great contrast between its pink calyx's and lime green foliage. I may have to keep her around until the winter, I'm sure she'll turn dark pink in lower temps. I kept everything going for 8 1/2 weeks as a test, I'd say she was ready closer to 7 weeks. I'm most eager to sample this pheno. I believe this to be the pheno sub used for the pics.
> The next is the shortest, lowest yielding pheno, but the frostiest. Even the fan leaves are trich'd out. Very fruity, but not as sweet as the tall pheno, rank undertones. Harvest between 8-9 as well. This and the tall one share bud structure, long compact swollen calyxs, I think its what people describe as foxtail buds. No nanners observed.
> Next is a very blah pheno. Another one that could be said to cross the bridge between phenos, more on the branchier side. Not the largest colas, but seems like its gonna kick ass when topped. Fruity smell, not overwhelming. 'Blah' only because it's quite balanced, and its the lower yielding of the two middle road phenos. However, I wouldn't be surprised if it becomes a keeper after sampling, I have a feeling when I top and prune it'll be a performer(currently topped and pruned in veg, very even canopy even after only one topping), it has a lot of lower popcorn that will be pruned next run. Plus only one end of harvest nanner observed, again I'd say maturity. Harvest also 8-9.
> ...



Damn, that's a detailed report! Sounds like some nice plants despite the nanners.

I'm no expert on this, but IMO a plant showing inter sex tendencies is usually a genetic thing. The black cherry soda used in this cross I would say is the culprit, and is the reason why Sub is discontinuing the Ace of Spades and Plushberry lines. Nanners can certainly pop up from environmental stress, but if the rest of your garden is fine and you're only having issues with this one strain then I think that answers the question. Some people have mentioned having issues on a seed run, and then having problem-free grows on subsequent runs from clone so to me it would be worth growing out a pheno or two again to see if the problem persists.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2014)

Linked up with The Tiger, that legend Brek. Still pulling fatter loads than I have ever seen, top quality as always. Kicking out Bodhi gear and info like a machine. Testing for 4 or 5 breeders too, making beautiful art, living the dream.

What a grower.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 24, 2014)

calicat said:


> With all these amazing flower pics lets change it up a bit. Dry ice extraction off of Road Kill Unicorn the Blackberrywidow phenotype done by my future son in law the Jew. The Caramel candie done by my daughter Inday.


The Jew wouldn't happen to be from SD would he?


----------



## Know One (Jul 24, 2014)

This Super Snow Lotus had a very piney (OG) smell but is gaining a skunky overtone.
Topped at the second node to create four main trunks..
Day 32
SNL




































.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 25, 2014)

My little Bodhi's are doing great very uniform looking. Exploding in growth. I'll toss up a pic in a sec. I'll edit it in to this post.

 

Front right and back left are the TE's I think and the other two are the BT's obv.


----------



## calicat (Jul 25, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> When I run a regular bean, the first one is always topped, then rushed into 12/12 a couple of days after taking 2 clones to determine sex. If it's a girl, I'll flower it out, but she'll be in a small bucket and on the fringe of the room = small yield - In this case, about 17 dried grams. This gives me a good idea of what the better grown clones will be like smoke-wise, but none as far as what the structure would have been.
> 
> The smoke is right up my alley for taste - typical TGA. I've found the effects of the one pheno to be a quick head high that moves straight to drowsiness. That surprised me since it's a JTR hybrid, but must be submissive in the pheno. It's not what I'd reach for if I had things to do, but so far a nice one to finish the day.
> 
> ...


 I have noticed when Romulan expresses from Jack's Cleaner I or II then you get some killer cbd action going on. Imo thats why when you sometimes make concentrates from Sub's gear it turns out killer. Translates helpful usage for a larger pool of users. Not too mention his creations I have tried are consistently tasty.


----------



## calicat (Jul 25, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> The Jew wouldn't happen to be from SD would he?


 Lol nope locally.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 25, 2014)

Seedsman 4th of July order was seized by customs, fortunately they will be resending.... not sure if I will get the promos or not, but the Blockhead BX and Kosher are all I really care about. 
That's a very lucky customs agent right there, probably walked away with ~60 seeds.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 25, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Seedsman 4th of July order was seized by customs, fortunately they will be resending.... not sure if I will get the promos or not, but the Blockhead BX and Kosher are all I really care about.
> That's a very lucky customs agent right there, probably walked away with ~60 seeds.



That sucks dude. Those fuckers got mine too.


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 25, 2014)

New drop at the zon


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 25, 2014)

I just got some XJ13 beans. I can't remember what the genetics are. There are very few reports.
any help greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 25, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I just got some XJ13 beans. I can't remember what the genetics are. There are very few reports.
> any help greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


I found them.
They are [G-13 Hashplant x Jack Herer] x Appalachia.
Sounds interesting..... 
My buddy found them in a drawer when he moved. They are freebies he got a couple years ago.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 25, 2014)

Any Reports on Blue tara and Acient OG how was the yield


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 25, 2014)

Here are my two phenos of The Fuzz plants. I am still running SSDD, going on my second year with that strain.
I have two Appy leaning taller ones, and one that leans to the chem 91 mom.

The shorter one I like,

same plant, I just like it.

The taller one taken in bad light. sorry, I don't do much editing.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 25, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I found them.
> They are [G-13 Hashplant x Jack Herer] x Appalachia.
> Sounds interesting.....
> My buddy found them in a drawer when he moved. They are freebies he got a couple years ago.


unfortunately, that was a freebie from seed depot, so the only documented grows I know of it were at the forum there, which is no longer a thing, but they definitely should have spread around a bit. I've got some as well, but have yet to run them. I want to say I remember it being described as a high yielding pineapple sativa?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 25, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> Any Reports on Blue tara and Acient OG how was the yield


I've had a hard time finding info on the Blue Tara Hem. I'll be sure to let you know in a few months when mine finish though


----------



## COGrown (Jul 25, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> Any Reports on Blue tara and Acient OG how was the yield


I ran five ancient og, but only ended up with one female, she grew like an og, stretchy, etc. buds were impressively large, though. Had a distinct lemon pledge smell and taste and a nice euphoric high, very happy but definitely indica in nature. I think she yielded fairly well, definitely would have done well being topped/trained more, I ended up ditching that specific girl due to lack of space and too many other fine snow lotus hybs, but I am definitely going to be revisiting the rest of that pack. I don't have any pics of the girl, but I did save one of the bud.
*Ancient OG* {'72 Iranian x Snow Lotus)


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 25, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I found them.
> They are [G-13 Hashplant x Jack Herer] x Appalachia.
> Sounds interesting.....
> My buddy found them in a drawer when he moved. They are freebies he got a couple years ago.


How do you forget about those in a drawer!? Treasures I tell ya! Good score!!!!!


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 25, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> New drop at the zon


They don't offer guaranteed shipping do they? I want a couple Bodhi strains they have but am kinda hesitant to put $200 bucks out there uninsured...


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 25, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I've had a hard time finding info on the Blue Tara Hem. I'll be sure to let you know in a few months when mine finish though


Thank you Sir


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 25, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> They don't offer guaranteed shipping do they? I want a couple Bodhi strains they have but am kinda hesitant to put $200 bucks out there uninsured...



I never asked Mr C that question, but if you shoot him a message I'm sure he'll respond. They don't list what their freebies are either, but they are usually pretty good.

With their stealth, I'm not sure that you need a guarantee. Not saying it's bullet proof, but it's the best I've seen yet.

edit: Sannies is very good too


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 25, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I never asked Mr C that question, but if you shoot him a message I'm sure he'll respond. They don't list what their freebies are either, but they are usually pretty good.
> 
> With their stealth, I'm not sure that you need a guarantee. Not saying it's bullet proof, but it's the best I've seen yet.
> 
> edit: Sannies is very good too


You gave me a bit of confidence there man lol I may just go for it


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 25, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> You gave me a bit of confidence there man lol I may just go for it


 it's almost guarenteed!! I've never lost anything from mr c. He's gone outta the way to shoot me an email when someone didn't pay for a strain I was interested in. You'll get what you ordered I'll guarentee that!!


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 25, 2014)

Agree. His stealth rocks so hard I thought I didn't get my beans at first. 

And the freebies are sometimes BETTER than what I ordered.


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, just as I say that, I go check my mail and the infamous green tape on one of my beansman orders..... Damn.... it was the Tranquil Elephantizer too...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 25, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> Well, just as I say that, I go check my mail and the infamous green tape on one of my beansman orders..... Damn.... it was the Tranquil Elephantizer too...



They need to pick up their game with the stealth. Everyone rags on Attitude but I thought seedsman was just as bad.


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 25, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> They need to pick up their game with the stealth. Everyone rags on Attitude but I thought seedsman was just as bad.


Well... I got my order of Lucky Charms from them, which was ordered and sent the day after I made my TE order. The fact that I received that 4 days ago made me think good ol' customs had their coffee that day... lmao
Thank goodness for guaranteed shipping!


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 25, 2014)

Thats why my money goes to the zon and breedbay. Never lost a thing.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 25, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> Well... I got my order of Lucky Charms from them, which was ordered and sent the day after I made my TE order. The fact that I received that 4 days ago made me think good ol' customs had their coffee that day... lmao
> Thank goodness for guaranteed shipping!



I got the guarantee too from seedsman. This re-ship is taking longer than the first package. Could be more green tape....


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 25, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I got the guarantee too from seedsman. This re-ship is taking longer than the first package. Could be more green tape....


If you don't mind me asking, what did you get Bodhi wise, if anything?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 25, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what did you get Bodhi wise, if anything?



Satsuma from B. Peyote Purple from cannabiogen, Ace mix pack and Female Seeds C-99


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 25, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> Thats why my money goes to the zon and breedbay. Never lost a thing.


I am curious to try the zon as they currently have Dragon Fruit and Sorcerer's Apprentice, but I really need to get White Lotus first, as the first two are purely out of curiosity.... BTW has anyone done a smoke report or personally tried Satsuma? That one has my eye as well!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> Thats why my money goes to the zon and breedbay. Never lost a thing.


Right ON! Dbidz is epic. The Zon, legendary.

Attitude needs a boycott. Over two years I got 5 assurances packaging is being shaped up. Jodi is a liar. I kept supporting them on merit of her word.

They actually got WORSE. True story: Get the package, I find the breeders packs ON TOP OF the shirt, and a bag of sweets hidden inside it.

Paid for stealth twice there, and they wipe their asses on it. Didn't even bother with a tin, hell, didn't even bother to seal packs inside the sweeties. Just takes a basic household vacuum sealer.

I did promise I will tell the truth about my last experience when the topic came up.

Don't order from attitude. Not for the States. Total piss take.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 26, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> They don't offer guaranteed shipping do they? I want a couple Bodhi strains they have but am kinda hesitant to put $200 bucks out there uninsured...


No they do not offer that but his stealth is the best out there bar none!


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 26, 2014)

Anyone know anything about Legend OG? Got some testers from Bodhi that use it in the cross, trying to decide whether to pop them next or not.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2014)

It is test gear. B needs your feedback as soon as you can manage it.
Testing is to serve the canna community by dedicating some valuable room space, not filling your jars mate. I learned this from how members on this thread said 'no thanks' because they could not pop them INSTANTLY. Calicat set the example I personally follow.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> It is test gear. B needs your feedback as soon as you can manage it.
> Testing is to serve the canna community by dedicating some valuable room space, not filling your jars mate. I learned this from how members on this thread said 'no thanks' because they could not pop them INSTANTLY. Calicat set the example I personally follow.


I have 8 or so unopened packs of B's usual gear for jars. Testers are definitely first priority for me, wouldn't even dare ask for them if they weren't popping right away. I actually tossed a few plants to make the room, including a Goji. I already have some Skywalker x RKU testers going, I meant I was deciding between the Legend OG x Snow Lotus or the Urkle x Snow Lotus next. I have a couple other seedlings I'm sexing, if they end up male, I might have the room for both


----------



## kindnug (Jul 26, 2014)

It's going to be hard for me to choose a keeper from my 4 female Satsuma.
I'll have a smoke report with harvest + dried pics Mid Sept.

I have a feeling I'll enjoy these more than OG's.
Hard sticky sweet dank citrus smelling buds.


----------



## calicat (Jul 26, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Anyone know anything about Legend OG? Got some testers from Bodhi that use it in the cross, trying to decide whether to pop them next or not.


Legend Og is an old og cut. It is quite similar to SFV type in the possibilty of being a good yielder in the og class. Imo when it comes to the classic taste of the original og cut sfv and legend are good representations. Several differences I have noticed with legend compared to sfv. Legend clones on average faster by several days and the swelling of the calyxes are more visible. Potency is through the roof use to actually make my teeth hurt. And it lasts a very long time. Hmm believe thats it until I can think of anything else.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Attitude needs a boycott.
> 
> I did promise I will tell the truth about my last experience when the topic came up.
> 
> Don't order from attitude. Not for the States. Total piss take.


Probably has something to do with Karma. 

Over a dozen orders, big and small, has the 'tude shipped to my official bean receiver. Never a problem. I used to give him the shirts and mugs, but most often now I place a small order w/o a guarantee and give him a couple nugs for the favor.

Good thoughts....good vibes....good Karma. Give it a try one day.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 26, 2014)

oh man that dude has 'special' attributes to compliment his attitude. lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 26, 2014)

Well I am thinking about jumping into the bodhi club lol. Gonna place an order at seedsman, just wanted some opinion before I get around to making this order. So the Goji is a lock on my list (assuming it isn't sold out before I place the order) so is the White Lotus. But I can not make up my mind on which of the TK crosses I want to try. I was leaning towards Love Triangle but Golden Triangle looks pretty sick too.... So Love Triangle or Golden Triangle?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Probably has something to do with Karma.
> 
> Over a dozen orders, big and small, has the 'tude shipped to my official bean receiver. Never a problem. I used to give him the shirts and mugs, but most often now I place a small order w/o a guarantee and give him a couple nugs for the favor.
> 
> Good thoughts....good vibes....good Karma. Give it a try one day.


Karma means 'action' or 'to do' but then again if you had half a brain or bothered to do some research into the topic. Amos, you re half the human you pretend to be. And I know tour street addy.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 26, 2014)

The Appy male used in Golden Triangle is gone, so that one wont be around as long.
I would go with Love Triangle because Snow Lotus male lets the mothers traits pass onto offspring.

I've got 1/2 pk of Golden Triangle left + only got 1 female from 5 plants.
Made ~40 F2 with the best male, Trich. production/purple balls + skunky

I actually like him more than the female I found + stored his pollen for later.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2014)

Amos, you are a NARC. A RAT. Stop calling me out. The way you told us all you have the biggest dick, made PMs public, ratted out Brek... Karma? Lets just wait for yours to catch up Narc.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2014)

Amos grows SHIT bud. period.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Amos grows SHIT bud. period.


I wish I had some of what's keeping you so mellow.

[ not really ]


----------



## kindnug (Jul 26, 2014)

Bad thoughts, Bad vibes, Bad Karma


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Karma means 'action' or 'to do' but then again if you had half a brain or bothered to do some research into the topic. Amos, you re half the human you pretend to be. And I know tour street addy.


You could learn a lot from Earl Hickey - and the dictionary:

*Karma: *: the force created by a person's actions that some people believe causes good or bad things to happen to that person


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah right after I posted I kept thinking about it and realized that I wanted to test the waters with bodhi's gear and so I wanna try some of his snow lotus crosses but that Appalachian is on my list as well so I figured I will go for that. Thanks for the heads up about it going out of production though, made my choice that much easier, especially since I only see 3 packs left on seedsman but it looks like the tude still has 24 packs if that was a worst case scenario.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 26, 2014)

Once or twice a week these threads turn hilarious.
But I wanna know...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> And I know tour street addy.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 26, 2014)

Then call Amos a narc in the next post...wow


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Then call Amos a narc in the next post...wow


I blame beautiful grows of weak sauce.


----------



## MarWan (Jul 26, 2014)

lately RIU became like that movie "Needfull Things"


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 26, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I blame beautiful grows of weak sauce.



I don't know Amos....

 

^^Grape Stomper (stolen intellectual property of Gage Green) x Exodus Cheese. It seems that in the right hands these genetics have some great potential in crosses.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2014)

oh I am so fucking sad now boohoohoo. Cry and moan. Weepy weepy. Have fun with your popularity contests. If any person on this thread but calicat comes up with useful info I will eat my hat.

My attitude here stems from yours. You guys are total Posers. Oh no I am on my legal limit boohoo. You pussies. Yeah I mean you.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 26, 2014)

You seem to be the only one who cares.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't know Amos....
> 
> View attachment 3213659
> 
> ^^Grape Stomper (stolen intellectual property of Gage Green) x Exodus Cheese. It seems that in the right hands these genetics have some great potential in crosses.


Yeah, but I hear a fat cat had to work some magic on those genes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You guys are total Posers.You pussies. Yeah I mean you.


Maybe weed isn't your thing.....have you considered meth?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> oh I am so fucking sad now boohoohoo. Cry and moan. Weepy weepy. Have fun with your popularity contests. If any person on this thread but calicat comes up with useful info I will eat my hat.
> 
> My attitude here stems from yours. You guys are total Posers. Oh no I am on my legal limit boohoo. You pussies. Yeah I mean you.



I'm OK with this.

I do have some advice for you (from a customers standpoint) if you're receptive to it. In your roll as Gage Green tester you would be more effective if you didn't so obviously sugar-coat everything in an effort to cozy up to the higher-ups. Every single review you write is filled with descriptors like "EPIC", "INSANE FROST", "HOLY BALLS", etc. Your credibility kinda goes out the window when you carry on like that (IMO).


----------



## kindnug (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't think the bad attitude is going to help sell GGG either.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2014)

You RIU heads are ruining cannabis culture. To prove this is my last post here: Fuck all mods especially Sunni. See if I am not banned after that lol.
You fellas want to stand with Amos, who can't grow and gives zero useful info, vs Brek, who kills it and was giving us all updates on types we never ran, you prove that cannabis is the last thing on your mind. Which males these boards totally redundant to me personally, as it does any person interested in Ganja. I am refusing all tests from now on, I'd rather run my SoG than serve you lot.

PS: anybody else notice summer holidays and Christmas get real quiet around the boards? That is because most of you ARE lids, at school etc. Explains a lot.

This is a forum. It should serve as an extension of tour hobby, not a replacement for your social life. Unless you have none.

Cheers Kids, the grownups have real work to do.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 26, 2014)

Unreal. lol. 

I can't even tell where this all started, is it really from Fat Marty's Stomper X? Seemed like there was a load of drama around the cut he had, mayhaps it's *CURSED* 

Anyways Ham's I was always respectful towards you sorry you gotta be such a dick bro


----------



## kindnug (Jul 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> This is a forum. It should serve as an extension of tour hobby, not a replacement for your social life. Unless you have none.
> 
> Cheers Kids, the grownups have real work to do.


Take some of your own advice please.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You RIU heads are ruining cannabis culture. To prove this is my last post here: Fuck all mods especially Sunni.


Sorry it's your last post. You're some of the best unintended humor around. Yet, somehow, I really doubt it's your last post....oh, wait....what's this?



Mad Hamish said:


> You dont like a positive attitude nd a pure stoke for everything reefer, bite my balls.


I guess you meant 'next to last'...oh, wait.....



Mad Hamish said:


> All you non outlaws, bite my balls. Legal growers are pussies.


Maybe you meant it's your last month ?


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jul 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You RIU heads are ruining cannabis culture. To prove this is my last post here: Fuck all mods especially Sunni. See if I am not banned after that lol.
> You fellas want to stand with Amos, who can't grow and gives zero useful info, vs Brek, who kills it and was giving us all updates on types we never ran, you prove that cannabis is the last thing on your mind. Which males these boards totally redundant to me personally, as it does any person interested in Ganja. I am refusing all tests from now on, I'd rather run my SoG than serve you lot.
> 
> PS: anybody else notice summer holidays and Christmas get real quiet around the boards? That is because most of you ARE lids, at school etc. Explains a lot.
> ...


I understand your frustration at times.. I had to leave here for a while as it is sort of a mad house..

Some of the smaller boards are pretty good. You might like those.. I do.

There is a great smaller board, invite only.. but honestly I can't send an invite when you are popping off at folks like this.. If I invited you and you pulled that shit there then they would kick my ass out too. ya know?

It's kinda like the skilled growers, useful info, great reads.. they are all in small numbers on all of the sites.. RIU just has way more bullshit to swim through. The other sites offer quality over quantity. RIU is kinda the opposite.

That said.. if you have time to search for a useful post every couple of pages then RIU can be great..

If RIU is frustrating you, you should probably leave.. it can do that to me sometimes too.. Checkout the smaller boards.. opengrow.. cannazon.. breedbay... don't tell them I sent you though.. Play NICE!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am refusing all tests from now on, I'd rather run my SoG than serve you lot.


It was always about serving the folks, rather than any self-serving interests, eh Hamish?


----------



## kindnug (Jul 26, 2014)

I thought he asked to be a tester...now he refuses?


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Jul 26, 2014)

Back on topic, Any idea about Bay 11? Which cut of bodhi is that again? Had one get hit with some Silver 99 male pollen in 24 hrs veg and she started to flower and produce seed under 24 hr light. A lot of them ripened over the last 6 weeks and I picked out the seeds so I can throw her in flower unseeded. Wonder how they will do being that the female never really saw 12 hrs darkness. Will the seeds be normal? Higher percent of females or males? should call them early seed testers. Might be killer results?
Anyone want to try and guess, had similar that they tested?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You dont like a positive attitude nd a pure stoke for everything reefer, bite my balls.



Your very first post on RIU was the most honest you've been during your stay .....

https://www.rollitup.org/t/let-the-madness-begin.670808/


----------



## kindnug (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh my, we are losing a treasure trove of useful information when Mad Hamish leaves us...LMFAO


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Oh my, we are losing a treasure trove of useful information when Mad Hamish leaves us...LMFAO


If you mean a shill with pretty pictures, I agree.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 26, 2014)

Not sure why but this thread is a roller coaster of drama! You would never see people act like this on breedbay so im wondering why cant we keep it clean here? Bodhi wont come here for this reason... I really enjoy coming here and seeing the bodhi work unfold but its getting killed by all the drama between users and who has the better pheno or dank! Just plain stupid. For the record im not taking sides just stating the facts


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah.. I popped in back at RIU because I knew there was a Bodhi thread here.. I am gonna go ahead and unwatch this thread and take my attention over to Breedbay..

Take it easy, ya'll..


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 26, 2014)

HeartIandhank said:


> Yeah.. I popped in back at RIU because I knew there was a Bodhi thread here.. I am gonna go ahead and unwatch this thread and take my attention over to Breedbay..
> 
> Take it easy, ya'll..





hellraizer30 said:


> Not sure why but this thread is a roller coaster of drama! You would never see people act like this on breedbay so im wondering why cant we keep it clean here? Bodhi wont come here for this reason... I really enjoy coming here and seeing the bodhi work unfold but its getting killed by all the drama between users and who has the better pheno or dank! Just plain stupid. For the record im not taking sides just stating the facts


One guy is causing this drama in multiple threads weekly as if it's his second job. He's been attacking members here and making these threads hostile for a minimum of 3 weeks now. It's not this forum that's the issue, it's the one member who has come in here and ranted as you can clearly see on multiple pages about intellectual property and monsanto style ownership of Cannabis genetics on breeders behalf, or he likes to present his opinions as being on the breeders behalf anyways.

He's at breedbay too, so now that he's done coming here for his weekly trolls, or so he says he'll just start somewhere else.

I'm tired of your shit Hamish. Think everyone is, you're making this place and this thread look bad for months. Please do what you say and stay away.

What you are seeing here today is pent up after weeks of this guys shit. Go back and read some of his nonsensical rants.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jul 26, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> One guy is causing this drama in multiple threads weekly as if it's his second job. He's been attacking members here and making these threads hostile for a minimum of 3 weeks now. It's not this forum that's the issue, it's the one member who has come in here and ranted as you can clearly see on multiple pages about intellectual property and monsanto style ownership of Cannabis genetics on breeders behalf, or he likes to represent his opinions as being on the breeders behalf anyways.
> 
> *He's at breedbay too*, so now that he's done coming here for his weekly trolls, or so he says he'll just start somewhere else.
> 
> ...


Well shit..

I'll post some pics when I get my SSDD, Lucky Charms, White Lotus and Silver Mountain up and running. It's gonna be quite a few weeks before then.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 26, 2014)

LOL!!! And you guys deny this thread is wound up tighter than nun pussy!

Why did the bodhi thread turn into high school bitchassness? Aside from Calicat no one really even has bodhi info in here (and he's on all the other forums)....

Maybe it wasn't the most eloquently put, but mad ham did make a few brutally honest points.

I like how Mr. Head always has to jump into the convo with his chest puffed up....... But no one is EVER actually talking to him. Kinda funny.

Ok.... I'm gonna smoke some alien og bubba.....

Sounds like some peeps in here could use a bowl too!


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jul 26, 2014)

Maybe I can offer a bit of advice..

Just stop.. right now.. just drop it.. move forward. It is all done.

Feeding the trolls is just as destructive to the thread as trolling is.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jul 26, 2014)

So I have beans on the way and am pretty excited.
Anyone have any advice on phenos I should look out for with Sunshine DD, L Charms, The White and Silver Mountain?

I've never ran Bodhi before.

I gotta go get in on a long trim session.. ugh.. later ya'll..


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2014)

what the hell did i do to you?


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 26, 2014)

In bodhi related news, I killed (well the heat did) an almost finished Lemon Zinger. Super disappointed but I've got a clone on the ready.

Look, I'm not sure why this thread had turned to shit. This is nonsense, and to be honest I'm not sure why people just don't use the ignore button or simply stop engaging with certain members. Granted only one seems to be overly excited to get into it with people. This has been going on for a couple months now and honestly I can't really even try with a particular member anymore. Things that shouldn't bother them apparently are personal, and I don't get why.

Anyways let's get back to some good bodhi grows that are up in here

P. S. At least she went to the hash pile, just sad to get within a week of harvest and lose a plant. This is what I get for being a good son and watching fucking dogs I don't like.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> what the hell did i do to you?


Nothing. Honestly most people that he seems to have it out for have done nothing either. I try to be nice and understanding, but it gets to a point where he's threatening people's identities and simply being pissy for what ever reason.

ETA grant him a time out, it is his wish after all. Nothing personal mad but for fucks sakes dude you seem to be going after everyone. Surly for this post I'll be next.


----------



## ActionHanks (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, I'm assuming we"re a male majority here so lets drop the petty preteen he said she said, my feelings are hurt bullsh--. There are people with Bodhi questions/comments getting ignored, not cool.


I'm puffing on some Strange Love at the moment. So glad I grabbed pack from HN while they were still taking cards...Got my RDWC set up rolling today also dropped mother milk, lucky charms and a SSDD. Guess you have good taste in gear as well Hank #2


----------



## kindnug (Jul 26, 2014)

I guess you have to post pictures + sugar coat the description to be considered a contributor.

I will have fresh harvest/dry pics for this site in Mid sept, but on bbay I have many pictures + honest reporting. I just don't see any point in me posting the same pictures on every site.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 26, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I guess you have to post pictures + sugar coat the description to be considered a contributor.
> 
> I will have fresh harvest/dry pics for this site in Mid sept, but on bbay I have many pictures + honest reporting. I just don't see any point in me posting the same pictures on every site.


I am no fan of bbay image posting. So much more work. The people are pretty chill there and usually here isn't this bad


----------



## COGrown (Jul 26, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm OK with this.
> 
> I do have some advice for you (from a customers standpoint) if you're receptive to it. In your roll as Gage Green tester you would be more effective if you didn't so obviously sugar-coat everything in an effort to cozy up to the higher-ups. Every single review you write is filled with descriptors like "EPIC", "INSANE FROST", "HOLY BALLS", etc. Your credibility kinda goes out the window when you carry on like that (IMO).


THIS. As a customer I wouldn't trust Mad's reviews because of what a ridiculous little ass sucker he is to the breeders he claims to represent.


Mad Hamish said:


> You RIU heads are ruining cannabis culture. To prove this is my last post here: Fuck all mods especially Sunni. See if I am not banned after that lol.
> You fellas want to stand with Amos, who can't grow and gives zero useful info, vs Brek, who kills it and was giving us all updates on types we never ran, you prove that cannabis is the last thing on your mind. Which males these boards totally redundant to me personally, as it does any person interested in Ganja. I am refusing all tests from now on, I'd rather run my SoG than serve you lot.
> 
> PS: anybody else notice summer holidays and Christmas get real quiet around the boards? That is because most of you ARE lids, at school etc. Explains a lot.
> ...


Mad, you have done more damage to the reputations of the breeders you claim to represent than any amount of shitty growing could. If you look in a mirror here, you would see that you are the one behaving like a little child, making childish threats and pretending to act in your 'parents' (this case the breeders you claim to 'represent') best interests just to shine your own imaginary do-gooder badge. You shit talk everyone, regardless of whether you know what the fuck you are talking about. Giving Adro shit for testing? Who the fuck do you think you are? Every time I have ever asked B to test something, I have asked to test one strain, and he has sent me that one and one or two additional strains I didn't ask for. Does this mean he is going to cry if I don't run each of these immediately? No, it means he gave me extra beans to fucking test when I get around to it, and I know the same is true for multiple people. You need to stay the fuck out of other breeder's business, because you're little interjections are not doing them any favors. And posting that you know address information is not a good idea, it is clear that you have little to no concept of what karma is, but that is a really good example of some bad fucking karma. 

As a side note, testing is not done to 'serve us lot', testing is done as a service to a breeder. This is when a cross I'm testing goes six kinds of screwy, in an otherwise stable grow, I usually just 86 the test and email the breeder and say 'hey, maybe put a pin in this one'. I probably wouldn't publicly say 'hey, this is a crazy ass hermie cross' and plaster pictures everywhere in a public forum unless they did something silly like release something that I tested and advised against releasing, however, because I test for conscientious breeders that doesn't come up. 

Never have I encountered a person on these forums who needed to learn how to mind his own fucking business like Mad. 

On a side note, I'm excited to see an RKU f2 male being used in some test crosses, I did my own f2 of the RKU strain and have been finding a large amount of exceptional plants. 










Of course, someone should probably feel free to chime in, even though its none of their fucking business and tell me I can't grow these or use them in other crosses, as they are intellectual property of bodhi seeds.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 26, 2014)

HeartIandhank said:


> So I have beans on the way and am pretty excited.
> Anyone have any advice on phenos I should look out for with Sunshine DD, L Charms, The White and Silver Mountain?
> 
> I've never ran Bodhi before.
> ...


I've run a bunch of ssdd, if you can find a sour butter or sour bubba pheno, those are my favorite in terms of taste and potency. They really pack an extremely strong punch. not the best yielding pheno in the strain, but definitely my favorite.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 26, 2014)

Is that a female from the RKU F2's? beautiful lady...


----------



## COGrown (Jul 26, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Is that a female from the RKU F2's? beautiful lady...


Yup, she has been my favorite so far, all blackberry and skunk in smell/taste. I'm actually trying to work it to f3 to find a nice breeding male.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> what the hell did i do to you?


Think hes gunning for a ban sunni


----------



## COGrown (Jul 26, 2014)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Back on topic, Any idea about Bay 11? Which cut of bodhi is that again? Had one get hit with some Silver 99 male pollen in 24 hrs veg and she started to flower and produce seed under 24 hr light. A lot of them ripened over the last 6 weeks and I picked out the seeds so I can throw her in flower unseeded. Wonder how they will do being that the female never really saw 12 hrs darkness. Will the seeds be normal? Higher percent of females or males? should call them early seed testers. Might be killer results?
> Anyone want to try and guess, had similar that they tested?


I think that the actual seed release of Bay 11 is Ken's reworking of appalachia using his genetics, but that Bodhi's female appalachia cut was passed off as 'Bay 11' by Ken to win that cup. So the female is still flowering under 24 hours of light? I'm not necessarily I sure I would trust the seeds from that, as autoflowering can be a genetic trait, you're sure its not just seeded preflowers, but full on bud production?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 26, 2014)

The way i look at it its not how much bodhi you run or if you test for him. We all are growing his gear or are on the verge of it, thats what makes this thread... Bodhi dont care whos the biggest mofo out there! Hes for the small guy just as he is for the larger folks and this is why i support his gear over all others. But to say calicat is the only one dropping info here is bs cause i have tested at least 14 crosses for B and i know others have to. And im on almost every forum and i am aware
Of mads nature of posting


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2014)

all this on a weekend........


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm sorry this thread went to shit. I'm a breeder and people like Mad that can't grow worth a shit come here and say shit like this strain hermies. You know MAD hermies can come from ENVIRONMENT. And you have the nerve to come here and run down someone's strain that they worked hard and and in a few posts ruin people from possibly buying seeds. That is called being and ASSHOLE Mad.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 26, 2014)

So can we all play nicely now and just keep on track with bodhi gear? Most peeps in here contribute solid info, the pics of bodhi's gear that are in here are great, as are the descriptions so thank you. I hope to contribute once mine start to get a little bigger.
Keep it real guys and don't feed the trolls


----------



## kindnug (Jul 26, 2014)

Has Bodhi done any crosses with lemon diesel?
It's what I've been tokin' today...


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2014)

Here ya go a new strain I made Bohdi Dream Lotus x TGA's Vortex

First week of June
Yesterday


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 26, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Has Bodhi done any crosses with lemon diesel?
> It's what I've been tokin' today...


I thought he did with snow lotus. A tested or something HN had


----------



## kindnug (Jul 26, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> Here ya go a new strain I made Bohdi Dream Lotus x TGA's Vortex
> View attachment 3213839
> First week of June


which was the male in the cross?


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2014)

A very Vigorous Dream Lotus.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 26, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> A very Vigorous Dream Lotus.


Dream Lotus is a very nice strain


----------



## COGrown (Jul 26, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Has Bodhi done any crosses with lemon diesel?
> It's what I've been tokin' today...


Lemon Penetration (Oregon lemon diesel x Snow Lotus) was available at HN for a while, but I don't know if it will be seeing further release. A lot of the strains that were previously only available at HN have popped up on Seedsman in the past week, so there's a chance. Plus he does have the Lemon Diesel mom, so definitely potential for more there.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't particularly need the strain considering I can get clones of the mom, but that cross should be an awesome representation(if not better)

Thanks for the info, I was curious if he had it in the works.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 26, 2014)

I got my 2pk sorc apprentice + 1pk goldstar from seedsman, intact.
Now they're droppin' more strains...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 26, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> LOL!!! And you guys deny this thread is wound up tighter than nun pussy!
> 
> Why did the bodhi thread turn into high school bitchassness? Aside from Calicat no one really even has bodhi info in here (and he's on all the other forums)....
> 
> ...


You still trying to get a rise out of me?


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 26, 2014)

ssdd tested early because i couldn't wait. thoughts: i like it a lot. will most certainly grow again. seems it's leaning more toward the father appalachia than the bubbashine mother--not a lot of kush to her, i'm getting more of a chem vibe off of her. the bubbashine is what i was after in her, and so this is great that i like the father side of it a lot. nice high. rolled a  but forgot to keep smoking on it after about half way. really looking forward to her being done!


----------



## calicat (Jul 26, 2014)

HeartIandhank said:


> So I have beans on the way and am pretty excited.
> Anyone have any advice on phenos I should look out for with Sunshine DD, L Charms, The White and Silver Mountain?
> 
> I've never ran Bodhi before.
> ...


Lucky Charms. I have had the pleasure to run multiple phenotypes of that majestic strain. My (our ) favorite phenotype had green crack structure and green crack feeding habits. The flowers had a great union of chem and green crack structure particularly in the distal ends of the plant. The White did not get drowned by Appy actually transformed a once uhum boring White with its famous crystalline structure, potency to take down a lot of tigers out there and a uneventful hash taste. With the marriage of the expressions ours turned out a hash marshmellow treat rolled in old fashioned oats and coated with a pronounced chemical blanket. Best of luck with your Bodhi adventure and you have a killer diverse lineup to play with.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 26, 2014)

calicat said:


> Lucky Charms. I have had the pleasure to run multiple phenotypes of that majestic strain. My (our ) favorite phenotype had green crack structure and green crack feeding habits. The flowers had a great union of chem and green crack structure particularly in the distal ends of the plant. The White did not get drowned by Appy actually transformed a once uhum boring White with its famous crystalline structure, potency to take down a lot of tigers out there and a uneventful hash taste. With the marriage of the expressions ours turned out a hash marshmellow treat rolled in old fashioned oats and coated with a pronounced chemical blanket. Best of luck with your Bodhi adventure and you have a killer diverse lineup to play with.


What an awesome description! You make me want!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 26, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> A very Vigorous Dream Lotus.


I'm very excited to be running dream lotus next, that and blue lotus


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'm very excited to be running dream lotus next, that and blue lotus


Dream lotus is great strain I been using this male I got and it just doesn't miss.


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 26, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I got my 2pk sorc apprentice + 1pk goldstar from seedsman, intact.
> Now they're droppin' more strains...[/QUOT


Well i went ahead and pulled the trigger... Purchased White Lotus and Satsuma via beansman today. Guaranteed shipping of course..... fingers crossed.... that brings my total Bodhi strain count up to 6!!!  Next year will prove to be very busy for me indeedd!!! Looking forward to all the fantastic potential phenos just waiting to be discovered!!!! With that said, good night fellow Greenthumbers!!!!


----------



## kindnug (Jul 27, 2014)

Sorc. Apprentice is the only Bodhi strain I've got 2pk of.
I'll be poppin' all the Sorc. Apprentice + 6 left-over Golden Triangle soon.

I might have to order a couple more packs of Satsuma, every female is impressive so far.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jul 27, 2014)

calicat said:


> Lucky Charms. I have had the pleasure to run multiple phenotypes of that majestic strain. My (our ) favorite phenotype had green crack structure and green crack feeding habits. The flowers had a great union of chem and green crack structure particularly in the distal ends of the plant. The White did not get drowned by Appy actually transformed a once uhum boring White with its famous crystalline structure, potency to take down a lot of tigers out there and a uneventful hash taste. With the marriage of the expressions ours turned out a hash marshmellow treat rolled in old fashioned oats and coated with a pronounced chemical blanket. Best of luck with your Bodhi adventure and you have a killer diverse lineup to play with.


that is useful. Thank you.
I've grown the GC cut and an s1 from the cut heavily in the past. If it has GC stature then this one might yield better than I had thought.


----------



## calicat (Jul 27, 2014)

Yw H & H anytime  .


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 27, 2014)

I like green crack. Had an amazing clone I ran for some time. I've had clowns argue with me that green crack is grade C commercial weed. I have to disagree.........

ps.... I thought it was a white lotus coming down the other day.... BUT I didn't label the plant when it went into flower (happens now and then :/ ) 

I know it's Bodhi and it's either white lotus, Lucky charms, or blue tara. Maybe I'll post and we can guess.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jul 27, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> I like green crack. Had an amazing clone I ran for some time. I've had clowns argue with me that green crack is grade C commercial weed. I have to disagree.........
> 
> ps.... I thought it was a white lotus coming down the other day.... BUT I didn't label the plant when it went into flower (happens now and then :/ )
> 
> I know it's Bodhi and it's either white lotus, Lucky charms, or blue tara. Maybe I'll post and we can guess.



I think I have an idea why some feel GC is grade C..

You can run the Green Crack clone for 9.5 wks and KILL it on yields.. but potency, smell, flavor, everything goes downhill right at about 9 wks..

Or you can take it down at 8 wks and have very very potent herb still with very good yields.

My best yields to date were from Green Crack ran over 9 wks.. These days I cut it just short of 8 wks and no one calls it Grade C herb, no way. It is the kind of herb that will put a low tolerance smoker in an uncomfortable place.


Whatever the plant turns out to be.. I'm looking forward to it.. I am anxious to pop my white lotus.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 27, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> I like green crack. Had an amazing clone I ran for some time. I've had clowns argue with me that green crack is grade C commercial weed. I have to disagree.........
> 
> ps.... I thought it was a white lotus coming down the other day.... BUT I didn't label the plant when it went into flower (happens now and then :/ )
> 
> I know it's Bodhi and it's either white lotus, Lucky charms, or blue tara. Maybe I'll post and we can guess.


I think there's probably a bunch of green crack fakes out there nowadays. I've heard people talk shit about GC, but i've always found the real deal to be an exceptionally tasty mango sativa delight, and it yields like a motherfucker. The only downside I've found is that the high is not super long lasting, especially for high tolerance users, but in hybrids (like the appalachia, which produces a lot of gc-dom offspring) that is easily remedied. I had an extremely GC dominant SSDD that smelled/tasted like rotty mangos and had a nice sativa high that downshifted after around an hour into a relaxing stone for another hour or two. I really wanted to snag some Green Lotus, but they sure went pretty fast.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 27, 2014)

HeartIandhank said:


> I think I have an idea why some feel GC is grade C..
> 
> You can run the Green Crack clone for 9.5 wks and KILL it on yields.. but potency, smell, flavor, everything goes downhill right at about 9 wks..
> 
> ...


I liked taking her at day 58. Seemed perfect.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 27, 2014)

Just finished a RKU.. Yield was nice (1.5 oz of nice nugs + 1/2 oz of smaller buds.. grown in 1 gal) but my favorite thing about it was the way the smell carried through in the smoke.. Some of the buds were purple inside, very nice visually..

Smoke was thick and potent (8/10), yet EXTREMELY smooth (no coughing).

I would highly recommend this strain for anyone and am sure any crosses will be A+


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jul 27, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> I liked taking her at day 58. Seemed perfect.


I just cut some down yesterday at day 56.. I'll have to throw up some pics in a non Bodhi thread.. 
I'm running an S1 collected from the cut in 2011.. It is a little more leaning towards skunk.. bigger yields too..


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jul 27, 2014)

blowincherrypie said:


> Just finished a RKU.. Yield was nice (1.5 oz of nice nugs + 1/2 oz of smaller buds.. grown in 1 gal) but my favorite thing about it was the way the smell carried through in the smoke.. Some of the buds were purple inside, very nice visually..
> 
> Smoke was thick and potent (8/10), yet EXTREMELY smooth (no coughing).
> 
> I would highly recommend this strain for anyone and am sure any crosses will be A+



When I went out seeking info on Bodhi a good friend told me to look for Road kill unicorn. I understand those seeds are hard to come by.. Lucky duck..


----------



## COGrown (Jul 27, 2014)

blowincherrypie said:


> Just finished a RKU.. Yield was nice (1.5 oz of nice nugs + 1/2 oz of smaller buds.. grown in 1 gal) but my favorite thing about it was the way the smell carried through in the smoke.. Some of the buds were purple inside, very nice visually..
> 
> Smoke was thick and potent (8/10), yet EXTREMELY smooth (no coughing).
> 
> I would highly recommend this strain for anyone and am sure any crosses will be A+


This is definitely in my top 5 seed strains of all time. Pretty much has everything a decent person could want.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 28, 2014)

Transplanted my Bodhi gear. Wow for roots, they had more roots on a small ass little seedling then my month old stompers had when I transplanted. Granted the stompers were in Solo's for way too long. I found pots small enough to fit 4 in my veg cab for a month or so.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 28, 2014)

That Bodhi vigor! Did some much needed maintenance last night, cloning (put a mountain temple and snow queen flowering cuts in the bucket, let's see how funky they get).

TER hit the water (3 beans have tails). Transplant the lemon zinger clone, she will be ran again next as I'm sad I lost her first go round. She was beautiful with heavy lemon traits, and what looks to be a fantastic yielded. In flower now, Blueberry Hill, Goji, a sunshine daydream, two female mountain temples and 2 snow queens. Non B gear is grape stomper, purple wrexican, 2 sleestack skunk 1. 

Eta going to add an extra fan to help with heat buy loving the cooler temperature we are experiencing


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 28, 2014)

You got a thread Tonight? I'd be super interested in watching those Grape Stompers flower out. As well as your Bodhi gear of course 

If not feel free to throw some shots up on my journal.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 28, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> You got a thread Tonight? I'd be super interested in watching those Grape Stompers flower out. As well as your Bodhi gear of course


Depending on whose intellectual property the GS are, so would I.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 28, 2014)

Blue Tara's Left Tranquils Elephantizer Remix V2 *that's way to long of a name* on the right.

EmDog clones finally rooting after a month lol.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 28, 2014)

I'll stop on by and post up! I'm too lazy to have a journal. What I'll do is after flowering them out do a strain overview. I'll do the same with all my non bodhi gear.

Didn't take clones of purple wrexican or sleestack as I've got so many beans. If something is good I'll know simply to pop more beans.

ACE gear will go in next as well as sensi MLI. I'll start posting that gear right before flower. I will say this, in breed strains really lack vigor and need more time to grow. Got spoiled by Bodhi vigor..

Eta When BBH or Goji comes down I'm putting the Lemon Zinger in again and White Lotus (1 and 2). Those are in three gallon fabric pots. Any of the sleestack turn out to be male, will get Ace gear in as those are one gallon


----------



## COGrown (Jul 28, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'll stop on by and post up! I'm too lazy to have a journal. What I'll do is after flowering them out do a strain overview. I'll do the same with all my non bodhi gear.
> 
> Didn't take clones of purple wrexican or sleestack as I've got so many beans. If something is good I'll know simply to pop more beans.
> 
> ACE gear will go in next as well as sensi MLI. I'll start posting that gear right before flower. I will say this, in breed strains really lack vigor and need more time to grow. Got spoiled by Bodhi vigor..


I ran four MLI beans, but only got one girl. Not the prettiest to look at, either on the plant or as finished bud, but she really blew me away with the taste/smell, which was very much an orange-diesel-fuel kind of thing, made fantastic extracts. Definitely what one would consider a hash plant, which only makes sense, given its lineage. The frost was there, but not as much so as with most of the other strains I run, but as far as processable plant matter goes, the yield was very good. I want to say it needed a longish amount of veg time and had only a moderate amount of stretch in flowering, but I only ran it twice. I'm sure I will revisit the pack at some point. I know there's a lot of people slagging on sensi these days, but I think that there's still some excellent phenotypes in their strains. They just aren't the multigenerational polyhybrids that people have gotten used to, and frequently require more selection work. Same thing I would say about Mr. Nice's genetics.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 28, 2014)

COGrown said:


> I ran four MLI beans, but only got one girl. Not the prettiest to look at, either on the plant or as finished bud, but she really blew me away with the taste/smell, which was very much an orange-diesel-fuel kind of thing, made fantastic extracts. Definitely what one would consider a hash plant, which only makes sense, given its lineage. The frost was there, but not as much so as with most of the other strains I run, but as far as processable plant matter goes, the yield was very good. I want to say it needed a longish amount of veg time and had only a moderate amount of stretch in flowering, but I only ran it twice. I'm sure I will revisit the pack at some point. I know there's a lot of people slagging on sensi these days, but I think that there's still some excellent phenotypes in their strains. They just aren't the multigenerational polyhybrids that people have gotten used to, and frequently require more selection work. Same thing I would say about Mr. Nice's genetics.


Thanks for that. I'm also running PCK and just like MLI it is slow to get started. If it was Bodhi gear it would already be at least in one gallons but still hanging out in party cups. I don't like to transfer until there is a solid root ball. I'm hoping for some chill indica plants. I have a knock out smoke from SSDD, but a good relaxing, functional indica would be great. I have plenty of sativa hybrids and BBH is middle of the road with effects


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 28, 2014)

By the way, what was the flower time from your experience with MLI?


----------



## COGrown (Jul 28, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Thanks for that. I'm also running PCK and just like MLI it is slow to get started. If it was Bodhi gear it would already be at least in one gallons but still hanging out in party cups. I don't like to transfer until there is a solid root ball. I'm hoping for some chill indica plants. I have a knock out smoke from SSDD, but a good relaxing, functional indica would be great. I have plenty of sativa hybrids and BBH is middle of the road with effects


Honestly, I think it just depends on what Bodhi gear you've grown. Appalachia and Snow Lotus hybrids are not only f1, but both males have extremely vigorous vegetative plants their parentage, the blockhead in Snow Lotus and both the tres dawg and green crack in appalachia are great veggers. The hybrids that are crosses with indicas and the deadly g male, on the other hand, take much longer in veg. I think a lot of this comes from the evolutionary backgrounds of the sativa and indica lines themselves; while sativas grow both above and below ground at healthy rates, indicas seem to like to grow a healthy root mass, and then once that has been established their vegetative/flowering growth will increase substantially. This makes a great deal of sense if you consider that where sativas generally grow there is usually not only frequent rain but a substantially higher ambient humidity; and indicas come from regions with less frequent rain and a much lower humidity, which is why they are much more vulnerable to bud mold, as they have not had the opportunity to evolve to life in a high humidity environment. Less water + less humidity = the need for a much larger and more vigorous root ball to support a vigorous plant. The MLI and PCK are both selected from indica landrace lines from Afghanistan and Pakistan, so a lengthy veg period goes with the territory, so to speak. The flip side of the coin is that you get a photoperiod cycle adapted to a higher latitude, and their flowering time is pretty quick. My MLI was completely done in 7 weeks in hydroponics.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 28, 2014)

I think you are spot on about the root masses. Most of my sativa dominant hybrids have been huge in root mass. The couple more indica dominate strains and the one afghan I've grown, not so much. 

Thanks again mate.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2014)

Going to be flipping these lovely ladies tonight.



They will be moved from the 3x3 to the 4x4. 

Two Grapestomper BX on the left and 3 Goji clones topped and trained on the right.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 28, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Going to be flipping these lovely ladies tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3215224
> 
> ...



Rockin a little aloe in there too Pie?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Rockin a little aloe in there too Pie?


Yeah, it was a gift from my patient. They have long since rooted.. just scared to put em upstairs.. my kitties like to eat plants.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 28, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah, it was a gift from my patient. They have long since rooted.. just scared to put em upstairs.. my kitties like to eat plants.



The next time you take cuts for clones, break off a shoot from your aloe plant and squeeze the exposed end a bit between your forefinger and thumb until some of the pulp/juice comes out. Take your marijuana cut and dip it in that. Aloe is very high in salicylic acid which is a great rooting hormone


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> The next time you take cuts for clones, break off a shoot from your aloe plant and squeeze the exposed end a bit between your forefinger and thumb until some of the pulp/juice comes out. Take your marijuana cut and dip it in that. Aloe is very high in salicylic acid which is a great rooting hormone


With rooting hormones as well? Or just by itself?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 28, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> With rooting hormones as well? Or just by itself?



Just by itself. Try it on one or two of the cuts and not the others. I think you'll be impressed by it. I don't even mess with rooting gels or powders anymore.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 28, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Just by itself. Try it on one or two of the cuts and not the others. I think you'll be impressed by it. I don't even mess with rooting gels or powders anymore.


Same here. The rooting hormones may help root things quicker by a couple days, but just plain water in my bucket cloner will do the same results in 7 to 10 days. Set it and forget it!


----------



## COGrown (Jul 28, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Just by itself. Try it on one or two of the cuts and not the others. I think you'll be impressed by it. I don't even mess with rooting gels or powders anymore.


I have done this, and can verify that it works. I tried a small tray of 15 clones using only aloe vera and distilled water to soak the cubes. Most of them rooted, perhaps some slight n deficiency in comparison to clones rooted in clonex liquid and distilled water, which is what I normally use. Also perhaps a litte slower. But potentially free if you have an aloe plant at home, and definitely as natural as it gets.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Jul 28, 2014)

COGrown said:


> I think that the actual seed release of Bay 11 is Ken's reworking of appalachia using his genetics, but that Bodhi's female appalachia cut was passed off as 'Bay 11' by Ken to win that cup. So the female is still flowering under 24 hours of light? I'm not necessarily I sure I would trust the seeds from that, as autoflowering can be a genetic trait, you're sure its not just seeded preflowers, but full on bud production?


 Thank's for the reply on this, Believe it started as preflowers but has progressed to budding The seed was a freeby from tude from about year ago. Plant has been going for 7 months in veg and finally moving into flower room because of room. But she was trying to bud however not vigorous budding. Similar to week 2 to 3 growth. Actually started more bud like growth after gettting hit by the male. The beans look good and healthy and might give them a shot. 
Nice to know it is a appy. Anyone know if he crossed to anything to make it bay 11? Others have said it is good.


----------



## DustyNugs (Jul 29, 2014)

Well I've been away for a while due to working my ass off at a new job... Cut a few plants and have those curing now, everything is super tasty which is funny because they've been half-ass grown. Got a second group of clones in flower now and everything is running much better. I need to re-run my SSDD#3, SSDD#1, and Golden Triangle #1, they didn't get the love they deserve. So now, I've got GT#1&#3 flowering side by side... how the hell are you supposed to pick keepers? All of my phenos look and smell amazing, I guess its gonna come down to how they smoke. I believe these are all about 5 weeks.
GT#3
 
 

GT#1 (smells and tastes of mango-berry diesel)
 
 

SSDD#2 ( Looks awesome, but has some small spots on some leaves)


----------



## kindnug (Jul 29, 2014)

Beautiful tight nugs!
How many Golden triangle did you pop for those 2 females?

I only had 1/5 female, but made F2 with my favorite male.
I doubt the female was as good as the male that impregnated her.

He had sticky purple balls and smelled really skunky...


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 29, 2014)

Happy days!!! second order of B. SSDD came in today! so 2 down, w to go... I cant wait guys!!!! oh,m since they screwed up my elephant tranquilizer, they offered a substitute instead. I chose Mother's Milk. I hope that was a wise decision!!!


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 29, 2014)

Mother's Milk doesn't look like a slouch! She's on my list.


----------



## DustyNugs (Jul 30, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Beautiful tight nugs!
> How many Golden triangle did you pop for those 2 females?
> 
> I only had 1/5 female, but made F2 with my favorite male.
> ...


Got lucky with 2/3 females. I still have my male around, just not using him yet... 

My GT#1 is super smelly during veg, when I clone her she reeks of an onion/BO pissy smell.

Haven't had the pleasure of sampling GT#3 yet, but I'm guessing its more triangle kush leaning?


----------



## kindnug (Jul 30, 2014)

other 6 Golden Triangle + 22 Sorc. apprentice planted last night.
~2-3 days should have sprouts

#3 looks more like TK than #1, I would have to smoke it to know for sure


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 30, 2014)

B. Blockhead rx. made its way to me today!!! 3 more to go! Also, since beansman was out of stock on replacing my Tranquil Elephantizer, I ordered it from the Zon.... Mr. C seems cool enough... just hope all goes well. Thanks for the recommendation guys. I appreciate it more than you know!


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 30, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Mother's Milk doesn't look like a slouch! She's on my list.


Yeah... when they offered to replace it with something else, I had to sleep on it. I woke up with my decision being Mother's Milk. I'm sure she will fit in just fine


----------



## Know One (Jul 30, 2014)

Day 37 Super Snow Lotus


----------



## Tranquileyes (Jul 31, 2014)

Finally dropped 4x Lucky Charms last night, and a seedsman darkside kush freebie out of curiosity.. I'm already itching for some new beans since there's a lot available at the moment.... Any input regarding TE remix, Sorcerers Apprentice, or Skylotus? I understand there are probably several reports, but my browser doesn't play nice with breedbay..


----------



## calicat (Jul 31, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> Finally dropped 4x Lucky Charms last night, and a seedsman darkside kush freebie out of curiosity.. I'm already itching for some new beans since there's a lot available at the moment.... Any input regarding TE remix, Sorcerers Apprentice, or Skylotus? I understand there are probably several reports, but my browser doesn't play nice with breedbay..


Do you use Google Chrome? If not then that will allow you to play better at BB.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 31, 2014)

Since space has opened up, I now have three healthy seedlings popped up in cubes of TER. Very excited for these girls.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Jul 31, 2014)

calicat said:


> Do you use Google Chrome? If not then that will allow you to play better at BB.


I prefer to stay more anonymous... Rollitup is also a pain in the ass, but far easier to log back in when my ip changes. I'm completely legal and within my limits, but I get sketched about being tracked and shit..


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 31, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> I prefer to stay more anonymous... Rollitup is also a pain in the ass, but far easier to log back in when my ip changes. I'm completely legal and within my limits, but I get sketched about being tracked and shit..


It's so easy to track people, really anyone can pull who's browsing and from where. Quote


If you really want to be anonymous, you have to stay off the Internet.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Jul 31, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Since space has opened up, I now have three healthy seedlings popped up in cubes of TER. Very excited for these girls.


any previous experience with the TER?


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 31, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> any previous experience with the TER?


Nope but been dying get to buy it since the original. I need some midnight magic!

Eta I am curious how snow lotus mixes with the hpg13


----------



## Tranquileyes (Jul 31, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Nope but been dying get to buy it since the original. I need some midnight magic!


Shit I'm so close to pulling the trigger. Seems to be one of the more unique Bodhi offerings.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 31, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> Shit I'm so close to pulling the trigger. Seems to be one of the more unique Bodhi offerings.


It sells out fast and just look on the bay, they are beautiful plants and people love them

ETA never seen a bad word spoken by growers


----------



## genuity (Jul 31, 2014)

i got auto flowering plants from my te remix v2.............

the first release of te was this truth......


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 31, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> Finally dropped 4x Lucky Charms last night, and a seedsman darkside kush freebie out of curiosity.. I'm already itching for some new beans since there's a lot available at the moment.... Any input regarding TE remix, Sorcerers Apprentice, or Skylotus? I understand there are probably several reports, but my browser doesn't play nice with breedbay..



I got that darkside kush too. If you don't mind sharing your thoughts on it once you've chopped and puffed it would be much appreciated!


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 31, 2014)

genuity said:


> i got auto flowering plants from my te remix v2.............
> 
> the first release of te was this truth......


Noo! Say it ain't so! I'd be quite sad. Was it with all of the females or just some?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 31, 2014)

I'll let you guys know in a few more weeks if mine do.


----------



## genuity (Jul 31, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Noo! Say it ain't so! I'd be quite sad. Was it with all of the females or just some?


both the ones i had.......i really wanted them to stay normal,but i'm gonna run more soon.
everything was right about them,no real smell...good early frost(in veg)


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd be pretty bummed if my first run at Bodhi gear autoflowered lol 
 
There is my TE Rmx V2.s

the one in the back with the gansta lean is a Blue Tara.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 31, 2014)

genuity said:


> both the ones i had.......i really wanted them to stay normal,but i'm gonna run more soon.
> everything was right about them,no real smell...good early frost(in veg)


Got to love that early Bodhi frost! So keeping mothers were not possible? Preflowers are one thing. Side note, I notice clones, particularly of strains that have been flowered previously and are older, show sex in veg, and I think since most growers don't wait for true gender to show, are unaware of that effect. My Goji and SSDD both show nice preflowers in veg, but don't pump out any flowers nor stretch before the 12/12.


Not that I doubt your assessment Genuity, you are a respectable grower on my book


----------



## genuity (Jul 31, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Got to love that early Bodhi frost! So keeping mothers were not possible? Preflowers are one thing. Side note, I notice clones, particularly of strains that have been flowered previously and are older, show sex in veg, and I think since most growers don't wait for true gender to show, are unaware of that effect. My Goji and SSDD both show nice preflowers in veg, but don't pump out any flowers nor stretch before the 12/12.
> 
> 
> Not that I doubt your assessment Genuity, you are a respectable grower on my book


trust i feel ya....that is why i use the wording auto flower lite......
but i, like you run 24hr veg,they was doing just fine till around week 5-6...that's when the stems took on this flat/fat type growth,colas started to form..and the frost came on(i posted a pic of her befor)..at that time,i put them in 12/12,that's when the weird growth(like reveg) started to happen.leaf curl/single leaf growth.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 31, 2014)

genuity said:


> trust i feel ya....that is why i use the wording auto flower lite......
> but i, like you run 24hr veg,they was doing just fine till around week 5-6...that's when the stems took on this flat/fat type growth,colas started to form..and the frost came on(i posted a pic of her befor)..at that time,i put them in 12/12,that's when the weird growth(like reveg) started to happen.leaf curl/single leaf growth.


Wow I'm suprised! But thanks for the heads up. I hope not to be disappointed but if so, that's the way she goes. I'll have to keep an eye on em


----------



## Tranquileyes (Jul 31, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I got that darkside kush too. If you don't mind sharing your thoughts on it once you've chopped and puffed it would be much appreciated!


Of course, Sir!


----------



## Tranquileyes (Jul 31, 2014)

I know a few of you are running AOS so small update here. The fruity buds after a week cure range from banana bread to strawberry cake. I combined all the trim and made some bubble. The smell is unreal, one might mistake it for some banana laffy taffy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 31, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> I know a few of you are running AOS so small update here. The fruity buds after a week cure range from banana bread to strawberry cake. I combined all the trim and made some bubble. The smell is unreal, one might mistake it for some banana laffy taffy.


My rushed mom has 3+ weeks in a jar and has a lot of berry taste. Asked an amigo to take fresh joint hits off AOS and 4 month [berry] Goji. He confirms the similarity in taste, but the high is [surprisingly] very indica-like.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 31, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> My rushed mom has 3+ weeks in a jar and has a lot of berry taste. Asked an amigo to take fresh joint hits off AOS and 4 month [berry] Goji. He confirms the similarity in taste, but the high is [surprisingly] very indica-like.



Indica high on the AOS? Gogi? Both?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 31, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Indica high on the AOS? Gogi? Both?


Sorry, was speaking of the AOS. I always expect some head high in any JTR cross, but it's not in my first pheno. Very sleepy - very unexpected. Similar tastewise, but the Goji pheno hits harder and has a better all around effect. All in all, the berry Goji is one of the best smokes to emerge from this sector. I'm happy to have a good supply jarred.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 31, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Sorry, was speaking of the AOS. I always expect some head high in any JTR cross, but it's not in my first pheno. Very sleepy - very unexpected. Similar tastewise, but the Goji pheno hits harder and has a better all around effect. All in all, the berry Goji is one of the best smokes to emerge from this sector. I'm happy to have a good supply jarred.


That's why I keep my girl in rotation! She is simply great! Love the berryness and a very nice effect. She's a decent producer too if ya let her get big.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 31, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> That's why I keep my girl in rotation! She is simply great! Love the berryness and a very nice effect. She's a decent producer too if ya let her get big.



There's an even more pronounced berry pheno than your gal TY. 

I can't remember being this anxious to chop a plant down!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 31, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> That's why I keep my girl in rotation! She is simply great! Love the berryness and a very nice effect. She's a decent producer too if ya let her get big.


Ahhhh.....so taste, while not what you chase, is still enjoyable.  

You're right, though. I've let some partial packs of Bodhi go, as I'm not keen to run them again. But the 8 remaining Gojis are going nowhere, except in a glass of water at a later date.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 31, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> There's an even more pronounced berry pheno than your gal TY.
> 
> I can't remember being this anxious to chop a plant down!


Mine just explodes with flavor. I have no idea what a goji berry actually tastes or smells like, but I believe it's what Bodhi was talking about in the strain description. Very unique. Muy deliciosa, muy forte.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 31, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> It's so easy to track people, really anyone can pull who's browsing and from where. Quote
> 
> 
> If you really want to be anonymous, you have to stay off the Internet.


There are ways to remain basically anonymous but it's a huge PITA.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 31, 2014)

genuity said:


> both the ones i had.......i really wanted them to stay normal,but i'm gonna run more soon.
> everything was right about them,no real smell...good early frost(in veg)


You have them under 24hrs?


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh I'm sure of it St0w, reminds me I need to buy a pack. 

She is really nice after a good, long cure. Unfortunately she often doesn't last that long.

And yes Amos, I do like a good taste, but it's just an added benefit.


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 31, 2014)

calicat said:


> I did silver kush once. Was expecting something more related to its genetic backbone. It was extremely sour more than their sour kush. Pretty good high and exeptional lingering puckering taste that has you come back for more. Not great in the yield department prolly just my specific expression.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried with Holistic Nursery? Last I received an email from HNamigo he gave me a list with that on it. That was about a little over a week ago.


Calicat I have to agree with you as far as the yeild is lacking in the silver kush, but boy oh boy were those nugs frostastic!!! Good smoke overall


----------



## amjam0812 (Jul 31, 2014)

Would any experienced Bodhi strain growers care to give a little advice to me? I would like to LST the strains i will be running, but just want to be sure that won't srew up an already great thing.... 2 to 4 main colas per plant is all I'm looking for. SSDD, White Lotus, Lucky Charms, Mother's Milk, Blockhead rx, and Satsuma are what I have ordered and planned for my next run. I am considering fimming, scrogging, and light pruning as to expose more bud sites...Basically any general training advice would really be appreciated fellow growers... Thank you in advance for your consideration!


----------



## ibitegirls (Jul 31, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> Would any experienced Bodhi strain growers care to give a little advice to me? I would like to LST the strains i will be running, but just want to be sure that won't srew up an already great thing.... 2 to 4 main colas per plant is all I'm looking for. SSDD, White Lotus, Lucky Charms, Mother's Milk, Blockhead rx, and Satsuma are what I have ordered and planned for my next run. I am considering fimming, scrogging, and light pruning as to expose more bud sites...Basically any general training advice would really be appreciated fellow growers... Thank you in advance for your consideration!


hey amjam, best advice is to make sure the roots are fully grown before topping the plant. If you top the plant too early, it may lead to stress and slow growth, so be careful and pick a good time to begin the training. Bodhi genetics are pretty solid and are super easy to veg. The appy and snow lotus crosses I've worked with were topped for 4-colas, and could easily have been topped for 8. Also, make sure you do all the training before flowering begins, or don't start flowering until you feel like the plant has enough bud sites and doesn't need any more trimming

i personally use tomato rings to control plants that like to grow vertically. for example see my Chocolope female below (this was topped for 8-colas)


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd probably say most things snow lotus. Minus superstitious, my snow lotus strains have been stretchers and can be manipulated probably pretty well. My goji doesn't like to be to topped, she will still grow one more dominate branch, but she stretches a good deal, about 2 5 to 3 times flowering height with root space

Surely other could tell you more but even my white lotus were stretchers, and appy crosses were much better with topping for multi branch.


----------



## THCbreeder (Jul 31, 2014)

Just ordered tranquil elephantizer remix . Wooooo hooooooo!!!!


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 31, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'd probably say most things snow lotus. Minus superstitious, my snow lotus strains have been stretchers and can be manipulated probably pretty well. My goji doesn't like to be to topped, she will still grow one more dominate branch, but she stretches a good deal, about 2 5 to 3 times flowering height with root space
> 
> Surely other could tell you more but even my white lotus were stretchers, and appy crosses were much better with topping for multi branch.


This right here ^^^^

Gotta wonder how much influence the maui haze has.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 31, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> SSDD, White Lotus, Lucky Charms, Mother's Milk, Blockhead rx, and Satsuma


----------



## calicat (Aug 1, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> This right here ^^^^
> 
> Gotta wonder how much influence the maui haze has.


Imo from what I have been noticing with the female flowers I have been granted in the end is such. Earthy and sour taste that coincides in the genetic expression is coming from Maui haze. Eventhough you may get a sativa dominant expression that surpasses percentages over 60% characteristic wise there is a pronounced body effect that translates to mild pain relief that is also a Maui Haze trait. Structure of course wanted to blame the foxtailing trait to a non root bound flowering plant to expression of Maui Haze; however, I have seen some non ibl afghani exhibit foxtailing before.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got a blockhead leaning Satsuma that's turning purp + strong smells of sweet grapes.
Much larger buds than the picture used for Blockhead Bx though

Didn't get any foxtailing offspring of satsuma but I only have 4 females.
I guess I didn't get any afgoo/maui haze foxtail traits...


----------



## Tranquileyes (Aug 1, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> My rushed mom has 3+ weeks in a jar and has a lot of berry taste. Asked an amigo to take fresh joint hits off AOS and 4 month [berry] Goji. He confirms the similarity in taste, but the high is [surprisingly] very indica-like.


Until last night I had only tried the hermie girl I cut at week 6, the high was racy and overwhelmingly trippy, but I attributed that to the immature trich's. However, last night I sampled the pink totem pole gal that smells the fruitiest. I figured it would be the least potent as I've observed the fruity smelling and pink/purple strains often lack potency or will be a much more of a head high. Not true with this girl, knocked me on my ass, indica style. Very potent meds indeed. I'll be sampling the other three phenos when I ain't got shit to do....


----------



## Tranquileyes (Aug 1, 2014)

15% off bodhi at the tude. Too bad I'm not digging the monthly promo or freebies.. If I were more interested in the SkyLotus I'd probably go for it, the discount basically pays for a guaranteed shipping option. I feel my unpopped Goji's are too similar. 
After hearing all the Zon's positive reviews, plus their decent stock of new bodhi gear, I think that's where I'll place my next order. Sorcerers Apprentice or SSDD... decisions decisions.....


----------



## kindnug (Aug 1, 2014)

The 6 Golden Triangle + 22 Sorc. Apprentice I planted Tues. night have their first sets of leaves this morning. 100% germ!


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 1, 2014)

ibitegirls said:


> hey amjam, best advice is to make sure the roots are fully grown before topping the plant. If you top the plant too early, it may lead to stress and slow growth, so be careful and pick a good time to begin the training. Bodhi genetics are pretty solid and are super easy to veg. The appy and snow lotus crosses I've worked with were topped for 4-colas, and could easily have been topped for 8. Also, make sure you do all the training before flowering begins, or don't start flowering until you feel like the plant has enough bud sites and doesn't need any more trimming
> 
> i personally use tomato rings to control plants that like to grow vertically. for example see my Chocolope female below (this was topped for 8-colas)


Very Nice!!!


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 1, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


>


 Why are you shocked? lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 1, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> Why are you shocked? lol



Because that's a sick assortment of seeds.

If you don't end up with a few keepers out of that lineup I'll eat my shorts


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 1, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Because that's a sick assortment of seeds.
> 
> If you don't end up with a few keepers out of that lineup I'll eat my shorts


Thanks man... coming from you that means a lot.... I really hope to do my best working with these fine genetics 
More to come too!!! I am also thinking about ordering Superstitious and Solo's Stash (mainly because of the Hollywood Pure Genetics in there) should be fun!!!


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 1, 2014)

Boy o Boy what i would do for some of B.'s Lemon Zinger!!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 1, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> Thanks man... coming from you that means a lot.... I really hope to do my best working with these fine genetics
> More to come too!!! I am also thinking about ordering Superstitious and Solo's Stash (mainly because of the Hollywood Pure Genetics in there) should be fun!!!


Yep. I'm waiting on 3 Solo's Stash [courtesy TSSC] to veg enough to give me clones, then outside they'll go to sex in the August shade. Hoping for some good luck on the crapshoot.
SS is in the 2nd bucket from left.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 1, 2014)

SSDD week 5, and Gogi week 7


 .


----------



## calicat (Aug 2, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Yep. I'm waiting on 3 Solo's Stash [courtesy TSSC] to veg enough to give me clones, then outside they'll go to sex in the August shade. Hoping for some good luck on the crapshoot.
> SS is in the 2nd bucket from left.
> 
> View attachment 3218834


Hope you get a female or male if your into that on the SS. The rear left one with the serrated edge pattern and thinner fan leaves is a more HPK expression. Good luck.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 2, 2014)

calicat said:


> Hope you get a female or male if your into that on the SS. The rear left one with the serrated edge pattern and thinner fan leaves is a more HPK expression. Good luck.


Thanks, CC. Do you mean the rear left one in the 2nd bucket? The first [from left] is 2 Phantom Cookies, the 3rd is 2 Chucky's Bride. I'm pretty interested in two stolen intellectuals to the right. The last one is a Space Dawg that likely has no future due to space.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 2, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> SSDD week 5, and Gogi week 7


How's the smell coming off the Goji?


----------



## calicat (Aug 2, 2014)

Yw. And yes Amos. Nice some Chucky's bride. I have not cracked mine yet. How's your TP smoking now?


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 2, 2014)

The lemon zinger I killed right before harvest was looking so sassy! darn heat/drought one week before harvest. Arms full of zesty lemon peel aroma. A very productive plant by bodhi standards. She will go back into flower again, sad though I was so close.

Looking sexy with those gals St0w.

Superstitious is a well balanced plant. I kinda miss having one in the garden. Early Bodhi pants at 9 weeks definitely done by 10 for the four gals I had. All very uniform.

See this is why I can't spend a $100 on a bean. I accidently broke the stem on a TRE while transplanting. Oh well, pop another one, I like to run things in threes but it's failed me in the past with all three ancients and white lotus being male. 

Actually I will just run the two TRE. That will give me a chance to pop some ancients again as well as some Pagodas. I'd like to see what they have to offer


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 2, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks, CC. Do you mean the rear left one in the 2nd bucket? The first [from left] is 2 Phantom Cookies, the 3rd is 2 Chucky's Bride. I'm pretty interested in two stolen intellectuals to the right. The last one is a Space Dawg that likely has no future due to space.


Got the S.I.P.'s going eh? Nice! Expect some early (and heavy) trichome development. You should really be smelling some grape funk around 3-4 weeks flower. Leaves start turning color around week 6, and they'll be ready in the 8-9 week window depending where you prefer it. Hoping you get a couple gals to look at it......




Amos Otis said:


> How's the smell coming off the Goji?


The one pictured above is from seed, and is very similar to another that is being grown from clone (from another member here). It almost has a beef stew smell to it~if that makes any sense~ with a hint of sweet ..... but very faint. The one posted a page or two back is _very _berry! It's intoxicating. Can't stop sniffing at it. Smaller clusters of nugs on that one, and is looking like a smaller yield which is fine by me if the smoke is as good as I'm anticipating.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 2, 2014)

the 1 goji seed i ran had a licorice or tinge o burned rubber along w sweet skunk heh. huge yielder racy buz


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 2, 2014)

calicat said:


> Yw. And yes Amos. Nice some Chucky's bride. I have not cracked mine yet. How's your TP smoking now?


I can't believe I got caught up in bean hype [twice] and it's taken me so long to get back to CB - genuine cheese and cindy, my first one was terrific. The TP now has a strong scent of citrus coming out of the opened jar, and it transfers straight to the taste. I'm only using it as late night meds after hitting a couple roaches in the morning - _not _a good idea if you've got things to do.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 2, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Got the S.I.P.'s going eh? Nice! Expect some early (and heavy) trichome development. You should really be smelling some grape funk around 3-4 weeks flower. Leaves start turning color around week 6, and they'll be ready in the 8-9 week window depending where you prefer it. Hoping you get a couple gals to look at it......


I've taken to calling them 'Fat Martys' - simpler, plus if they're guys then they'll get a chance to make some Fat Cindys - sounds good, no?



st0wandgrow said:


> The one pictured above is from seed, and is very similar to another that is being grown from clone (from another member here). It almost has a beef stew smell to it~if that makes any sense~ with a hint of sweet ..... but very faint. The one posted a page or two back is _very _berry! It's intoxicating. Can't stop sniffing at it. Smaller clusters of nugs on that one, and is looking like a smaller yield which is fine by me if the smoke is as good as I'm anticipating.


Pass on the beef stew...lol... but isn't there a cat around here that talks a lot about pot roast? I had a bean of THC Bomb [hey, no grief, please] that smelled like minced meat. Good thing the 2nd was like orange juice. 

Your description of your berry sounds like mine. Yeah, amigo, that one is worth hangin' on to.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> See this is why I can't spend a $100 on a bean. I accidently broke the stem on a TRE while transplanting. Oh well, pop another one.


I don't run perpetual, and run DWC, so once a girl is a week in a bloom room, the container stays put. Around 3-4 weeks in, they are usually tied, bent, and sometimes intertwined with one another....moving them is not an option, but I can sure see how it would be hazardous. That's two nearly finished plants you lost, yes? Man....heartbreaking after so much time together.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 2, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't run perpetual, and run DWC, so once a girl is a week in a bloom room, the container stays put. Around 3-4 weeks in, they are usually tied, bent, and sometimes intertwined with one another....moving them is not an option, but I can sure see how it would be hazardous. That's two nearly finished plants you lost, yes? Man....heartbreaking after so much time together.


No just the one sadly. It was my only lemon zinger I had from a few beans I popped. I have her cloned so she will go in soon.

What is happening in the tent:
Blueberry hill is looking beautiful and should be done in a week.
Goji is about two weeks away, looking very nice as usual. Going to have really good harvests on both of them due to a nice root mass and three gallon fabric pots.
I have two Snow Queens. Absolutely loving the one that is getting close to finish. I think she may be done in a week to a week and a half. The other Snow Queen is mid flower so she has time. Tad bit of a difference between these two female specimens so far. The SQ1 is tall, with medium spaced nodes. Very frosty, and has a forest smell to her. The other SQ2 is more stout and has tighter nodes with less stretch. I don't think she's going to get much taller.

Two mountain temples are looking great, early flower for one, mid flower for the other both look similar. Looking forward to both of these gals.

ETAh forgot also have an early flower of my SSDD. That bitch is always in the tent


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 3, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks, CC. Do you mean the rear left one in the 2nd bucket? The first [from left] is 2 Phantom Cookies, the 3rd is 2 Chucky's Bride. I'm pretty interested in two stolen intellectuals to the right. The last one is a Space Dawg that likely has no future due to space.


How you like the Chucky's or is this your first run? Got one seedling going currently, hoping to cross it with some Bodhi.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 3, 2014)

Never had a runt before 'til now. Do you guys usually cull them or do they finish out?


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 3, 2014)

I'd cull that's way behind. But that's just like my opinion man


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 3, 2014)

Yea, it and #5 were the last to sprout, but she just never took off. I think I'm gonna actually see how it grows, otherwise I'd always be wondering what would've happened. I'll transplant up to 1gal but that's it, should get a good idea of it's health by then.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 3, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Yea, it and #5 were the last to sprout, but she just never took off. I think I'm gonna actually see how it grows, otherwise I'd always be wondering what would've happened. I'll transplant up to 1gal but that's it, should get a good idea of it's health by then.


The cotlydons on #2 are yellow. Prob an older seed. Have you given her any nutes?


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 3, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> The cotlydons on #2 are yellow. Prob an older seed. Have you given her any nutes?


They're yellow on all of them I believe. #5 and #2 sprouted at the same time, a day later than the others. You can kind of see, they're on the same set of leaves but #2 is just waaaay smaller. And yea, It has nutes available. I grow in an organic soil mix, once they drop their shell and shoot their first tap root they go in to my base mix that is amended with Jobe's Organic Fertilizer.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Aug 3, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Never had a runt before 'til now. Do you guys usually cull them or do they finish out?
> View attachment 3219917


Some of the weakest little plants in the beginning, have turned out fire for me.
Not that there is any correlation, just that slow vegetative growth doesn't always mean a week plant in the end.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 3, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> How you like the Chucky's or is this your first run? Got one seedling going currently, hoping to cross it with some Bodhi.


I wouldn't cross it with anything except itself; it's a great cross on it's own. This is my 2nd go round. I should have run another right behind, as I blew right through the smoke.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 3, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Never had a runt before 'til now. Do you guys usually cull them or do they finish out?
> View attachment 3219917


If it's not in the way, let it go. Who knows?


----------



## kindnug (Aug 3, 2014)

Could be the keeper...


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 3, 2014)

TErmxV2 infront Blue Tara in the back.


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 3, 2014)

Just ordered Bodhi's Love Triangle.... I just can't stop myself.... I think that brings my total B. strain tally up to 7. Man I can't wait!!! I even bought an extra greenhouse today just to sex and veg HIS strains. Fun times ahead for sure!


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

Speaking of which, what B gear does everyone have?

I've got:
Ancient OG (ran three only got three beautiful males)
Pagoda (2 males)
White Lotus (3 males, 2 females, trying to make a decision with an error free run)
Goji (1 female bean)
Sunshine Daydream (3 females, kept one have a second pack I love her so much)
Lemon Zinger (2 males One female, re flowering the female as I killed her sadly).
Blueberry Hill (2 females, one kept, one male. Second unopened pack)
Snow Queen (2 females, haven't tried them yet still in flower and one male, still have about 7 beans)
Mountain Temple (2 females in flower now, one male)
Superstitious (4 females, enjoyed and let go, will run again sometime)
Tranquil Elphantizer Remix V2 (two seedlings, killed one on accident that during transplant)

I think that's it.


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Speaking of which, what B gear does everyone have?
> 
> I've got:
> Ancient OG (ran three only got three beautiful males)
> ...


That is an impressive collection you got yourself there! What's the deal with Superstitious? I am considering it, but it's not on the top of the list....


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> That is an impressive collection you got yourself there! What's the deal with Superstitious? I am considering it, but it's not on the top of the list....


Let me run down my experience with 4 Suuperstitious gals:
All four plants were vigorous from the start as has been my experience with all B gear so far. The plants were all very uniform. This is a solid F1 cross. Out of the four girls, one was a bit more potent and had a tad more trich coverage.
Flowering time: 9 to 10 weeks. Certainly done by 10 weeks
Easy to clone, as most B gear tends to be. Never have had a problem with his plants in that regard.
The girls stretched about 1.25- 1.75 times the starting height at 12/12. I ran all the girls at least 3 times and when I attempted to top them, they didn't respond well. They tend to grow with a primary shoot and branch outwards. These plants would be great for a SOG grower.

Yields: not bad, also not big bud or anything. Expect around an ounce a gallon with a good 1 month veg time from clone

Final Product: nice dense buds, some pheno expressions will foxtail a little but it wasn't full on like some snow lotus crosses. Smells carried through with a good cure including a lemon scent, mixed with other citrus aromas, almost crisp and refreshing smelling.

The High: the high is really a good all day type of smoke. This isn't put you to bed type smoke and has no burn out feeling. A very relaxing type smoke, very well balanced between sativa/indica. Not motivating type strain, but not lock down. It really is great for wake and bake or just after work.

Anything I left out I'd be glad to try to answer.

ETA superstitious was the type of high where you forgot you were high. Lasted about a couple hours. Easily could go out and not be all droopy, red eyed high and feel completely at ease.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Speaking of which, what B gear does everyone have?


1 huge Blood Orange clone at 6 weeks bloom. That's the last one I'll run. Four total were ran and I wasn't impressed at all with 3; the clone is better because of a shorter finishing time, but never got more than a bare hint of citrus from any of them. Tangerine Power [Sin City] will be my orange citrus smoke - 8 weeks, heavy hitter, and tastes orange, which should be the point, right?

In the vault.......well, a lot less than a couple weeks ago. I was able to find a new home for BBH, SSDD, and the BOs, but did hang on to 2 ea of the first two for souvenirs.
8 Goji OG [ untouchables ]
3 Ancient OG
5 ATF
3 Solos Stash popped @ two weeks veg.
20 - 30 Goji OGs that caught some pollen from a herm DNA Lemon OG. That's how much I like Goji...lol...I can't even trash her unwanted babies.

At some point I'll probably make beans from the remaining Gojis, but I don't see myself ordering any more Bodhi strains, honestly. [let the flames begin ]


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> 1 huge Blood Orange clone at 6 weeks bloom. That's the last one I'll run. Four total were ran and I wasn't impressed at all with 3; the clone is better because of a shorter finishing time, but never got more than a bare hint of citrus from any of them. Tangerine Power [Sin City] will be my orange citrus smoke - 8 weeks, heavy hitter, and tastes orange, which should be the point, right?
> 
> In the vault.......well, a lot less than a couple weeks ago. I was able to find a new home for BBH, SSDD, and the BOs, but did hang on to 2 ea of the first two for souvenirs.
> 8 Goji OG [ untouchables ]
> ...


Well if you ever are clearing house and ditching B gear, give a holler.

I love my Goji gal as well. I'm thinking of tossing some Bangi Haze on her just to see what happens if I get a male from the two I have vegging


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Speaking of which, what B gear does everyone have?
> 
> I've got:
> Ancient OG (ran three only got three beautiful males)
> ...


Well, so far I've ordered:

Tranquil Elephantizer Remix
Lucky Charms 
Blockhead BX
Sunshine Daydream
Satsuma
White Lotus
Love Triangle

I can't find a couple strains that I want, but hey, that's life.... ya don't always get what ya want, right?


----------



## calicat (Aug 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Speaking of which, what B gear does everyone have?
> 
> I've got:
> Ancient OG (ran three only got three beautiful males)
> ...


Won't get into detail like you kind gents did. Waiting on garlic bread and eat after a murderous karate chop session in open pollination area and bloom area. Here we go...

Tiger's Milk
Road Kill Unicorn
Lucky Charms
Angel's Milk
Sunshine Daydream
Prayer Tower
Pura Vida
Good Medicine
Goji Og
Jabba's Stash
Superstitious
Greedo's Stash
Appalachain Thunderfuck
Black Triangle
Pagoda
Ancient Og
Satsuma
Mother's Milk
Mountain Temple
Blueberry Hill
Strange Love
Silver Lotus
Nibiru
Blackberry Lotus
Harlequin Bx
Cherry Mountian
Snow Leopard
Love Triangle
Solo's Stash
Lando's Stash
XJ - 13 vs Appy
Big Buddy Lavender vs Appy
Hmmm got a brain fart but I believe that should be it.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm really sad I didn't grab BSHW when I saw it. One strain along with the Apolo I'd like. 

Shit, I'd love some f2 (or ibl) on the BSHW


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 3, 2014)

calicat said:


> Won't get into detail like you kind gents did. Waiting on garlic bread and eat after a murderous karate chop session in open pollination area and bloom area. Here we go...
> 
> Tiger's Milk
> Road Kill Unicorn
> ...


I'm late to the Bodhi party... Man you have some gems in there.... I wish i could have gotten in on that RKU!!! Does anyone know if B. plans on another RKU drop anytime in the near future???


----------



## calicat (Aug 3, 2014)

I believe Bodhi is using I could not tell you if its an F2 or F3 father for some RKU crosses. Might want to check with Holistic Nursery they might have some more.


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 3, 2014)

calicat said:


> I believe Bodhi is using I could not tell you if its an F2 or F3 father for some RKU crosses. Might want to check with Holistic Nursery they might have some more.


Does Holistic Nursery send orders out of state?


----------



## kindnug (Aug 3, 2014)

Ordered 2 more packs of Satsuma


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> Does Holistic Nursery send orders out of state?


They did when I checked and many members here have ordered out of state.

Unless they changed recently, that is my understanding. Besides it being illegal shipping out of state, even in state would be illegal under postal laws.


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> They did when I checked and many members here have ordered out of state.
> 
> Unless they changed recently, that is my understanding. Besides it being illegal shipping out of state, even in state would be illegal under postal laws.


Cool man. Thx alot. They have that Lemon Zinger I've been looking for.... gonna give it a shot


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Let me run down my experience with 4 Suuperstitious gals:
> All four plants were vigorous from the start as has been my experience with all B gear so far. The plants were all very uniform. This is a solid F1 cross. Out of the four girls, one was a bit more potent and had a tad more trich coverage.
> Flowering time: 9 to 10 weeks. Certainly done by 10 weeks
> Easy to clone, as most B gear tends to be. Never have had a problem with his plants in that regard.
> ...


wow dude thats spot on you got a good eye my bodhi collection
superstious
kindness
blockhead
tranquil elephantizer remix v2
goji og
sensi star x sl tester
kudra x appy teaster
snyergy


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> Cool man. Thx alot. They have that Lemon Zinger I've been looking for.... gonna give it a shot


I'm sad I killed mine, she was looking promising in terms of quality, yield, and flowering time. 

The clone lives on and is next to go back in to flower. I'll will keep her posted up on this thread once she starts to put on a show


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 3, 2014)

calicat said:


> Won't get into detail like you kind gents did. Waiting on garlic bread and eat after a murderous karate chop session in open pollination area and bloom area. Here we go...
> 
> Tiger's Milk
> Road Kill Unicorn
> ...


damn bro getter done


----------



## calicat (Aug 3, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> Does Holistic Nursery send orders out of state?


Yes...


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> wow dude thats spot on you got a good eye my bodhi collection
> superstious
> kindness
> blockhead
> ...


I really do like his gear. I haven't really had any problems. The end product is always pretty damn good, even if I don't keep her. I don't think everything is absolutely the best, but I certainly can't shit on it as its never terrible. I don't feel like I'm wasting time going through his gear like I have with other breeders. Plus I found a plant I absolutely love, excellent for my back pain. Smoking on her now, my SSDD.


----------



## calicat (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh sorry amjam no CC transactions there and im not sure if ever again. If you could spare the cash get two strains because I believe the freebies are nepal og vs good medicine.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

It's hard to find a bad word on Bodhi's gear. Unless one is running testers, one is going to grow a great plant. With testers, people report back and Bodhi doesn't release em. Pretty solid system. If Bodhi has gear tested, he includes any warnings or information on a strain people should be on the look out. Most breeders aren't like this.

Plus Bodhi is pretty cool guy. You can tell his heart is in it. He's helped people out when they've had issues when I would have told the little shit to stop being a whiner and fucking up their grow.


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 3, 2014)

calicat said:


> Oh sorry amjam no CC transactions there and im not sure if ever again. If you could spare the cash get two strains because I believe the freebies are nepal og vs good medicine.


So how do i go about getting them? Since no CC or Debit Card i assume, just a money order or cash? Cash scares me lol


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 3, 2014)

SSDD
Lucky Charms
White Lotus
RKU
Head trip
Pagoda
ATF
Heaven Mountain
Tigermelon x Appy
Goji x stardawg
Niburu
Deadly G x Afkhanistan
Kudra x NL
Snow Queen
Cheech Wizard x Instant karma
DSB Black Ghani F2
Solos stash
Blue Tara
Drunken Unicorn
Jabbas Stash
Clusterfunk
Strange Love
Blackberry Lotus
Deep Line Alchemy #2 F2


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Speaking of which, what B gear does everyone have?
> 
> I've got:
> Ancient OG (ran three only got three beautiful males)
> ...



In seed or clone form:

- Lucky Charms
- Silver Mountain
- Satsuma
- SSDD
- Blueberry Hill
- Gogi OG
- Dream Lotus
- Sour Diesel x Snow Lotus


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 3, 2014)

Damn calicat and XXV!! You two have enough cash tied up in Bodhi gear to buy a small village


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Damn calicat and XXV!! You two have enough cash tied up in Bodhi gear to buy a small village


Surprisingly, I'd say about half of those were gratis.... Between testers and forum friends sending me the funk!

Still. Probably helping put Bodhi jr. through college.


----------



## calicat (Aug 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Damn calicat and XXV!! You two have enough cash tied up in Bodhi gear to buy a small village


Not even there is a cat on Breedbay prolly several honestly that have everything.


----------



## calicat (Aug 3, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> So how do i go about getting them? Since no CC or Debit Card i assume, just a money order or cash? Cash scares me lol


Imma gonna whisper ya. It may get you some more wares .


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> It's hard to find a bad word on Bodhi's gear. Unless one is running testers, one is going to grow a great plant. With testers, people report back and Bodhi doesn't release em. Pretty solid system. If Bodhi has gear tested, he includes any warnings or information on a strain people should be on the look out. Most breeders aren't like this.
> 
> Plus Bodhi is pretty cool guy. You can tell his heart is in it. He's helped people out when they've had issues when I would have told the little shit to stop being a whiner and fucking up their grow.


 u know it bodhi is the man i been growing tga strain for a while even got a thread in sub section i ask sub all the time about testing sum of his gear and he never get back to me i sak bodhi one time and bam hes on that shit a stand up guy if u ask me i was a die hard sub fan but not any more im bodhi all the way i will still grow tga but fuck giveing props to someone and they never get back with u i know hes a busy man hell were all busy but i still show love for the ones that buy my gear and document that shit u know what i mean, really were all advertiseing for them showing how dank shit is n e ways let me stop crying and say thanks bodhi ur the man


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 3, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> i will still grow tga but fuck giveing props to someone and they never get back with u i know hes a busy man hell were all busy but i still show love for the ones that buy my gear and document that shit u know what i mean


Yep. That's a shame. Props to you for not letting someone's lack of courtesy motivate you to abandon smoke you enjoy. But if you ever feel that way....let me know.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

Okay so I've got a couple photos to share.
New ones are Mountain Temples and Snow Queens.
In both instances, one plant entered flower earlier than its sister.
Mountain Temples are appearing similar, Snow Queens, not so much.
ETA Everything is going good, only issue is high temps in the low 90s. I haven't been running my AC but just added a second fan which should take down the temps. When my carbon filter was hung, my temperatures were cooler.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 3, 2014)

Looks like I need to get some Goji before he stops making it or something lol  

Everyone seems to really covet them.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Looks like I need to get some Goji before he stops making it or something lol
> 
> Everyone seems to really covet them.


In this case, I highly agree with the popular opinion. The berry pheno is exceptional.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

Goji is special. Here's a shot from earlier


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 3, 2014)

She has probably another 3 weeks left.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 4, 2014)

Lando's Stash and some freebies that came with it which I forget the cross. That's all I have at the moment. I'm pretty tempted to buy Golden Star though as Sensi Star is one of my favorite indicas and Malawai is legendary for the effects it produces which I happen to love.


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Damn calicat and XXV!! You two have enough cash tied up in Bodhi gear to buy a small village


After thinking about it you should see what I have from other breeders. In all seriousness when does a man stop? What am I really doing? Will I ever even have the chance to pop ONE bean from each?

But that PROMO that just dropped. 

Fook it.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 4, 2014)

All 4 Satsuma I have should be done by 60-65 days.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 4, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> After thinking about it you should see what I have from other breeders. In all seriousness when does a man stop?


In my case, I hope now. 

A couple of months ago, I laid out all the beans in the 'must run' bin, and worked on an approximate time frame that I'd be able to run them, assuming a 12-13 week run and not counting any clones that might get re-runs. I stopped when I got to around 2019 with several more to count. It would be rediculous to order anything else.

Then I caught wind of 50% off + freebies and testers - BAM - ordered. An amigo offered some home breeders that sound right up my alley - BAM - got 'em. A RIU poster who I have immense respect for is offering some homemade crosses that look fantastic - BAM [maybe]. I just gifted 15 assorted Bodhi beans, some of which I liked, but not enough to keep running, so....

....when does a man stop? Man, I sure hope it's soon.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> In my case, I hope now.
> 
> A couple of months ago, I laid out all the beans in the 'must run' bin, and worked on an approximate time frame that I'd be able to run them.......... I stopped when I got to around 2019




LOL!! I can use this as my signature if you think that it will help you with your problem.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> LOL!! I can use this as my signature if you think that it will help you with your problem.


Sure, but since you rarely post.........


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Sure, but since you rarely post.........



Constant reminder


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 4, 2014)

Lots of new bodhi seeds at GLG available now.

-Elifinstone
-Dragon Fruit
-Sorcerers Apprentice
-Blowfish x Appy
-Columbian Black
-Genius Thai
-Lions Milk

etc..................


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> In my case, I hope now.
> 
> A couple of months ago, I laid out all the beans in the 'must run' bin, and worked on an approximate time frame that I'd be able to run them, assuming a 12-13 week run and not counting any clones that might get re-runs. I stopped when I got to around 2019 with several more to count. It would be rediculous to order anything else.
> 
> ...


Think of it this way. You have trader beans. + if shit ever hits the fan (providing they are kept in a stable environment) and you are unable to order again, you will be set on beans.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 4, 2014)

So does bhodi just throw some pollen and then go on to the next strain? Seems like he has way too many strains that are out of stock places.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> In my case, I hope now.
> 
> A couple of months ago, I laid out all the beans in the 'must run' bin, and worked on an approximate time frame that I'd be able to run them, assuming a 12-13 week run and not counting any clones that might get re-runs. I stopped when I got to around 2019 with several more to count. It would be rediculous to order anything else.
> 
> ...


You gotta just turn the button off man, otherwise you will be ordering every time. I say no no no and the deals just scream back YES YES YES!


----------



## COGrown (Aug 4, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> So does bhodi just throw some pollen and then go on to the next strain? Seems like he has way too many strains that are out of stock places.


Some of his strains are one offs, others that prove particularly good become repeat offenders. Karma working the way it does, the man has an extremely large amount of elite moms to work with. His releases (like most smaller breeders) are also mostly based around the male used in the cross, alternating between the Appalachia and Snow lotus recently, and crosses with other males are currently in testing, the man just has some high standards. It's not a bad thing. He also releases a lot of landraces, a good deal of which he has collected himself. Oh, and his regular high CBD seeds using tested high CBD male plants, something that is almost unheard of. So he's not exactly your run of the mill pollen chucker.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 4, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> So does bhodi just throw some pollen and then go on to the next strain? Seems like he has way too many strains that are out of stock places.


Well he's has good cuts, and he knows his two main dudes, one now Retired. He sends out testers and I think he has a few grower friends that may help out. I know he runs dirty rooms, with pests, drought, and all the things us growers wouldn't want in a room.

In addition to sending out testers, I know he also will disclose if a strain is untested. Kind of a buyer beware. I think those things make it easier to get out so many elite cuts x known dads.

I'm really interested in some of the beans he's collected on his safaris. He's released some on his own name but I expect more to come from his other brand which should eventually be released somewhere down the line. All in all, good practices for a small timer


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2014)

So far, of the 11 bodhi bean I popped I have what looks like...

1/3 Mothers Milk female
0/3 Solos Stash female
3/5 Synergy female

But they are really taking off, and I'm about to take 4x cuttings off each of the females, and flip them to 12/12



Beans yet to pop...

8 Mothers Milk
8 Solos Stash
15 Synergy
11 Sunshine Daydream
11 Goji OG


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for replying guys, gives me more perspective on whats going on. I figured that much with breeders like Subcool he does the same thing with his space dude.


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lots of new bodhi seeds at GLG available now.
> 
> -Elifinstone
> -Dragon Fruit
> ...


GLG? Dare i ask? Like I need ANOTHER source to lose my cash to.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 4, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> Thanks for replying guys, gives me more perspective on whats going on. I figured that much with breeders like Subcool he does the same thing with his space dude.


I like how he has used some other males and also has done some work to get to f3 and f4 on his gear. Plus work on Apollo 13, all more than sub, or should I say whoever does the actual work do on those lines. Nothing wrong with finding a good male and exploiting it. I'm going to miss appy to be honest


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I like how he has used some other males and also has done some work to get to f3 and f4 on his gear. Plus work on Apollo 13, all more than sub, or should I say whoever does the actual work do on those lines. Nothing wrong with finding a good male and exploiting it. I'm going to miss appy to be honest


Whatever gets us to the dank, the danker the better.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 4, 2014)

Whats this pack of Genius Thai I see?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 4, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Think of it this way. You have trader beans. + if shit ever hits the fan (providing they are kept in a stable environment) and you are unable to order again, you will be set on beans.


True. This should make you LOL. I ordered colloidal silver....yes.....to make cindybeans. Mas y mas, por favor ! But honestly, it's mainly to preserve the current clone.



Pass it Around said:


> You gotta just turn the button off man, otherwise you will be ordering every time. I say no no no and the deals just scream back YES YES YES!


I dig. But I've got a handle on that part. Having experienced several breeders and strains, my interests have narrowed from years ago when I had to grab whatever was being raved about at the moment. My vault has a very good representation of my varied preferences, so it's only a rare deal that I can't pass up. The Breeders Boutique broke a string of several months of picking up only an occasional single. I have hope.


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 4, 2014)

calicat said:


> Imma gonna whisper ya. It may get you some more wares .


Thanks man.... I really appreciate it. Really cool of you my friend.... I have fam in Cali (LA) but I don't really want to make the trip.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> True. This should make you LOL. I ordered colloidal silver....yes.....to make cindybeans. Mas y mas, por favor ! But honestly, it's mainly to preserve the current clone.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dibs!


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 4, 2014)

Just wanna give a quick update... I received 2 Bodhi packages today!!! 1st time ordering via "tha Zon" lol I will say the packaging was quite stealthy and I would also like to add I ordered it on 7/29/14 and it arrived today. Much respect and appreciation to tha 'Zon. They WILL get my repeat business!!!


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 4, 2014)

Just a few more goodies to add to the B. collection and then I will begin my work with his gear.... I haven't been this excited since I was a little kid at christmas!!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> So far, of the 11 bodhi bean I popped I have what looks like...
> 
> 1/3 Mothers Milk female
> 0/3 Solos Stash female
> ...


1/3 Solos Stash is female! Sweet! Didn't get shut out on any strain. Plus, all 4 of the Breakout by Hazeman(Rocky Mtn High cross) are female. Looks like I'm taking 36 cuttings tonight


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2014)

Ladies on the right, gentlemen on the left.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 4, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> 1/3 Solos Stash is female! Sweet! Didn't get shut out on any strain. Plus, all 4 of the Breakout by Hazeman(Rocky Mtn High cross) are female. Looks like I'm taking 36 cuttings tonight


I'd be interested in how the Breakout turns out. I've got 7 Ronny James Dio [Rocky Mtn High x Herijuana] in the last resort bin, which is where all 3 mota heri crosses reside.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I'd be interested in how the Breakout turns out. I've got 7 Ronny James Dio [Rocky Mtn High x Herijuana] in the last resort bin, which is where all 3 mota heri crosses reside.


Agreed. I'd like to hear how Hazemans in general work out


----------



## Scotch089 (Aug 4, 2014)

So 300 and some odd pages... I came in thinking I could get some reviews on a few and fuuuck, I only have 10% on my battery, and 5% memory retention. Ha. Naw. Thanks probation , really straightened me out. -_-

I was wondering what ppl thought about 

Goji OG
Sunshine Daydream and
Dreambeaver

I have all three and plan on running them, but was curious which were most promising. I'm a Sativa high lover, so the OG is in my favor, and the seedfinder review is stellar- but also sounds like a sales pitch. Sunshine daydream sounds so pleasant. 

Pics and quality/tase reviews between the 3 would be appreciated!


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 4, 2014)

IMO all 3 should be SOLID.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 4, 2014)

I'd say all three. I've ran two, SSDD and Goji. Goji is what you want.my Goji gal is pretty well balanced in effects but takes 11.5 weeks and stretches about 2.5-3 x her height. A great day smoke but also has good pain properties. SSDD is much more indica in effects. Very glue you to the couch


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I'd be interested in how the Breakout turns out. I've got 7 Ronny James Dio [Rocky Mtn High x Herijuana] in the last resort bin, which is where all 3 mota heri crosses reside.





TonightYou said:


> Agreed. I'd like to hear how Hazemans in general work out


Totally, I'll keep you guys posted. I have 4 of the Breakout to select from, so hopefully something turns out good.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm about to butcher the shit outta them though. I gotta take 4 cuttings and top them all, then switch them to flower by Wednesday...haha...so I can imagine they're gonna be some pissed off ladies. My setup isn't built for too much stretch, rather for clones with close to zero veg thrown directly into flower. Needed to let these seeds grow till I could sex 'em, then take cuttings...Luckily, I can space out the 9 under 1400w if I need to...Just rather keep them under my 1000w and leave the 400w off for now...


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 5, 2014)

41 cuttings later, all the ladies topped. Now I get to beg friends to let me set up an op in their house to grow out my males for some pollen chucking...


----------



## calicat (Aug 5, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> Thanks man.... I really appreciate it. Really cool of you my friend.... I have fam in Cali (LA) but I don't really want to make the trip.


Anytime broski.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Aug 5, 2014)

2 Lucky Charms sprouted in root plugs, 2 runt seeds didn't germ.. bummer


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 5, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> 2 Lucky Charms sprouted in root plugs, 2 runt seeds didn't germ.. bummer


That's a bummer indeed. Just like how I accidentally killed one of the three TER seedlings when transferring them. But these things do happen unfortunately. 

Plants going well?


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 5, 2014)

Both my TER's are looking great and branching nicely, way more then the Blue Tara. I'll throw up some pics for you in a bit Tonight. Both my TER's look similar and both my Blue Tara's look similar. 

I'm going to put them into final pots tomorrow and flower a week later.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 5, 2014)

Looking forward to the show my friend! Thanks!


----------



## COGrown (Aug 5, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Both my TER's are looking great and branching nicely, way more then the Blue Tara. I'll throw up some pics for you in a bit Tonight. Both my TER's look similar and both my Blue Tara's look similar.
> 
> I'm going to put them into final pots tomorrow and flower a week later.


Expect good things from that TER.... the 88g13/hp is structurally one of the best plants around, and this is very evident in the crosses made with that line. make sure you get the branches plenty of light and support, and you will be very impressed. I have found its hybrids to have a longer flowering time than most of today's indicas, definitely longer than most afghanis, but this is largely due to it spending more time in the stretching and bud site production phase than most indicas, which is definitely a good thing.

_Oh, and those bitches can eat. I don't know what your growing style is, but a lot of the more lackluster TE and TE:R grows I've seen have been due to nutrient deficiency in veg or early flower. _


----------



## Tranquileyes (Aug 5, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> That's a bummer indeed. Just like how I accidentally killed one of the three TER seedlings when transferring them. But these things do happen unfortunately.
> 
> Plants going well?


Yes sir. Both that germed were dropped into root plugs 2 nights ago, both emerged yesterday and seem to be growing well at this stage of the game. The two that didn't germ were much smaller than the rest in the pack, I popped both hoping for at least one to make it, as I wanted to run at least 3 LC this run.. 

st0w, the darkside kush was quick to germ and sprout, seems eager to come to life, I will keep the updates coming.


----------



## COGrown (Aug 5, 2014)

My TE:R is from the first attitude drop of the strain, so there is a possibility that they could be different genetics... There's the TE (Snow Lotus {f} x '88 g13/hp) and TE: Remix ('88 g13/hp deadly g pheno {f} x snow lotus) (this is the strain I have) and the TE: Remix v.2 ( Snow Lotus [f} x '88 g13/hp deadly g pheno f3). I think. I feel like I'm a little out of the loop on that one. Anyways, I don't know if I've posted any dried/cured TE:R, but here's a little from the last harvest.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 5, 2014)

COGrown said:


> My TE:R is from the first attitude drop of the strain, so there is a possibility that they could be different genetics... There's the TE (Snow Lotus {f} x '88 g13/hp) and TE: Remix ('88 g13/hp deadly g pheno {f} x snow lotus) (this is the strain I have) and the TE: Remix v.2 ( Snow Lotus [f} x '88 g13/hp deadly g pheno f3). I think. I feel like I'm a little out of the loop on that one. Anyways, I don't know if I've posted any dried/cured TE:R, but here's a little from the last harvest.


Simply beautiful! Nicely done, I want that in my jars!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 5, 2014)

Apparently I had a couple of them confused. One TER looks similar to a BT and one BT looks similar to a TER or vice versa I don't think I got them mixed up planting 

No idea how much dirt these containers hold. Says 3lbs of margarine. They need a transplant. Just don't have a lot of room right now.

Blue Tara's  

TER's  (excuse my pasty ass leg  )

Nice and green, I don't like the amount of shit (stones and sticks) I picked out of this soil but it's definitely working nice 

They are branching about the same underneath. That's why I only took shots of the under side of 1 each.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 5, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Expect good things from that TER.... the 88g13/hp is structurally one of the best plants around, and this is very evident in the crosses made with that line. make sure you get the branches plenty of light and support, and you will be very impressed. I have found its hybrids to have a longer flowering time than most of today's indicas, definitely longer than most afghanis, but this is largely due to it spending more time in the stretching and bud site production phase than most indicas, which is definitely a good thing.
> 
> _Oh, and those bitches can eat. I don't know what your growing style is, but a lot of the more lackluster TE and TE:R grows I've seen have been due to nutrient deficiency in veg or early flower. _


Thanks for the tips. I will definitely watch for that. I grow in an organic soil mix which is probably a medium as far as nutrients go. I will be doing tea's throughout flower. I'll try my best to keep her(here's hoping they are all girls) happy.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 5, 2014)

So I don't wanna kill all the males in my garden...I was hoping to find someone to take them for me and flower them till they upchucked their pollen, but now I'm thinking evil thoughts....I mean, I COULD transplant them into soil and throw them outside, at the risk of pollinating every outdoor grow in my neighborhood, including mine (but my outdoor is for concentrates, so a few seeds wouldn't hurt)

Too evil? Yeah, I thought so too. What am I gonna do with these lads then? I really wouldn't mind chucking some pollen in controlled amounts...

2 x Solos Stash
2 x Mothers Milk
2 x Synergy ( one isn't really to my liking anyway)

Thinking I can forego the Synergy, but I wanna keep the nicest looking MM and SS


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 5, 2014)

If you're careful you could setup another room that's pretty well sealed up with a pollen filter on the exhaust and see if you can do it that way.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 5, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> If you're careful you could setup another room that's pretty well sealed up with a pollen filter on the exhaust and see if you can do it that way.


Well, I have the flower room on closed loop for the hoods, but for heat management it pulls air from the room that my veg tent resides in. My veg tent exhausts directly outside, next to the closed loop intake for the flowering room. Problem is, opening the tent exposes the room to pollen, and it's the same room which the flowering room pulls it's intake from. Too much risk of cross contamination, and no where else I can set up an indoor grow space at the moment.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 5, 2014)

Before I had a male flowing chamber I'd toss em in a spare bedroom by the window until I could collect pollen and trash the male. It works well as long as you're dillegent about changing your clothes and showering before entering your normal flower room.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 5, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> Before I had a male flowing chamber I'd toss em in a spare bedroom by the window until I could collect pollen and trash the male. It works well as long as you're dillegent about changing your clothes and showering before entering your normal flower room.


This!

When I collected blueberry hill I just threw him in a separate room near a window. He continued to flower and served his purpose.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 6, 2014)

So I chopped the males, but before I did, I took 2 cuttings off each strain. So I chose the nicest looking SS, MM, and Synergy, and took 2 cuttings off each to buy me some time to figure out what to do with the males.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 6, 2014)

Thinking I'm going to chop my Stomper males and replant the one I want to work with into a 1 gallon and put it in the corner of my grow until it's almost ready to drop and put it in the spare room.

I need the pots. I want to get my Bodhi's into the bigger pots having the males in em is a waste of space. Depending how my seed making process turns out, if they are worth growing and it's something I want to pursue I might grab a couple 2x2 tents to do the chucking in them.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 6, 2014)

justfeed your male the bare minimum he needs ( without developing deficiencies) they are limited by light and nutrients. Low light and low nutes in a small pot plus limiting water will keep him small.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah i just transplanted him to a 1 gallon from a 2. He wasn't barely into the soil so it was pretty easy. See how he does over the next couple days, barely broke any roots. I took 3 clones in case something happens to him.

We'll see how it all progresses. I want to get my bodhi's in flower soon. Hopefully by the end of next week. I need bud, I'll give them a proper veg on the clone run.


----------



## calicat (Aug 6, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> justfeed your male the bare minimum he needs ( without developing deficiencies) they are limited by light and nutrients. Low light and low nutes in a small pot plus limiting water will keep him small.


Air and light pruning your root mass in the smaller pots helps as well. Sometimes I do this as well - when I use to keep bonzai mother plants I would cut the root mass and re transplant but not advised if you never done that before. Just some added thoughts. Good Luck.


----------



## DustyNugs (Aug 6, 2014)

My three tigers milk and two silver mountains are starting to take off. It really erked me that only 2/3 SM popped, and didn't really start off great, but now they're looking better each day. 

For comparison, my Kens GDP looks like a joke... Weak growth, not sure if either will make it without being runts...

Yet my Island Sweet Skunk (Federation) 10+yr old seeds are monsters! 3/4 popped and are large and in charge, outgrowing everything.

God I love weed!


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 6, 2014)

DustyNugs said:


> My three tigers milk and two silver mountains are starting to take off. It really erked me that only 2/3 SM popped, and didn't really start off great, but now they're looking better each day.
> 
> For comparison, my Kens GDP looks like a joke... Weak growth, not sure if either will make it without being runts...
> 
> ...


Nice! Was smoking on some Federation Cotton Candy the other day.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 6, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> justfeed your male the bare minimum he needs ( without developing deficiencies) they are limited by light and nutrients. Low light and low nutes in a small pot plus limiting water will keep him small.


if you let the male plant dry out it can trigger it to dump its pollen. Shit happened to me in veg and I was shocked.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 6, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> if you let the male plant dry out it can trigger it to dump its pollen. Shit happened to me in veg and I was shocked.


Good to know man, I was going to let the ones I chopped dry before I bagged em. I'll grind em up wet and get rid of em.


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 6, 2014)

I throw mine in another closet with 1 small CFL bulb on a 12/12 timer.......More pollen then you could ever need.

PS.... I just shucked some Lucky Charms x White Lotus Beans..... Could be FIRE.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 7, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Speaking of which, what B gear does everyone have?
> 
> I've got:
> Ancient OG (ran three only got three beautiful males)
> ...


Impressive collection you have there TY  
Ive got:
Dream Beaver x 10
Blue Lotus x 10
Goji x 5
Blue Tara x 10
Good Medicine x 5
Synergy x 5

Wouldnt mind getting some love triangle or golden triangle too


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 7, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Impressive collection you have there TY
> Ive got:
> Dream Beaver x 10
> Blue Lotus x 10
> ...


Those two are on my short list too, I almost ordered the love triangle last night.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 7, 2014)

I just dropped a big ass clump of dirt in my coffee transplanting one of my TER's. 

Crazy root system, I should have taken a picture. My goodness you cat's weren't joking about his gear. I'll grab a shot or two when I transplant the next one. Prolly do it Saturday.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 7, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Impressive collection you have there TY
> Ive got:
> Dream Beaver x 10
> Blue Lotus x 10
> ...


I love my golden triangle female, I made F2 with her since they probably wont be reproduced. + I want to see what else I find in this line.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 7, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I love my golden triangle female, I made F2 with her since they probably wont be reproduced. + I want to see what else I find in this line.


That was my last Bodhi purchase, can't wait to run it.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 7, 2014)

4/5 males in my first round of the pack, I'll send feminine vibes to your pack...
I did have a nice male selection for F2 though, with one that stood out for stench/structure/sticky purple balls.
The lone female was a nice mix of the parents, which should be great for making F2.

I kept pollen from that male, in-case I find a better female in the last 6 I have growing now.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks, Bro. Damn that sucks with all those males, but yea, at least you got a nice F2 selection. I don't have a large space to grow males so I'm gonna take some clones of confirmed, and set a couple outside to watch their structure and whatnot. Will mostly be Skywalker x RKU but I have a couple Blue Power from Sin City that'll get the same treatment.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 7, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I love my golden triangle female, I made F2 with her since they probably wont be reproduced. + I want to see what else I find in this line.


Hmm i may have to pick up a pack hey, if i get one looking anything like the promo pic i'll be stoked  i really want to see a triangle kush pheno work its magic!


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 7, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hmm i may have to pick up a pack hey, if i get one looking anything like the promo pic i'll be stoked


I've been trying to hold off on another purchase for a certain restock.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Aug 7, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Thanks, Bro. Damn that sucks with all those males, but yea, at least you got a nice F2 selection. I don't have a large space to grow males so I'm gonna take some clones of confirmed, and set a couple outside to watch their structure and whatnot. Will mostly be Skywalker x RKU but I have a couple Blue Power from Sin City that'll get the same treatment.


If you don't mind my asking here, whats the deal with sin city? Maybe I've neglected to notice in the past, but I feel there's been a lot of chatter surrounding that company as of late.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 7, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> If you don't mind my asking here, whats the deal with sin city? Maybe I've neglected to notice in the past, but I feel there's been a lot of chatter surrounding that company as of late.


Never grown before, I just grabbed a few of their seeds on a whim. Have seen some nice looking grows of their stuff. They have a forum I believe, haven't gotten a chance to make an account yet.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 7, 2014)

Dream Lotus (foreground) and Gorilla Glue #4 (back) 3 weeks flower



 

I'd love to know how to take a pic with the lights on in the flower room without those annoying HPS lines through it???


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 7, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Dream Lotus (foreground) and Gorilla Glue #4 (back) 3 weeks flower
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The newer phones correct that. Perhaps a faster shutter speed?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 7, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> If you don't mind my asking here, whats the deal with sin city? Maybe I've neglected to notice in the past, but I feel there's been a lot of chatter surrounding that company as of late.


FWIW, I ran one fem Tangerine Power [ blue power x agent orange]. It is just as advertised. An orange you can smell and taste, and a heavy hitter. [8 1/2 weeks]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2014)

Strain update

Nibiru: for those sleeping on those dont! There epic
Tiger milk: will not be keeping did not make the cut.
Goji og: did not make the cut.
Lucky charms: didnt make the cut.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 7, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Strain update
> 
> Nibiru: for those sleeping on those dont! There epic
> Tiger milk: will not be keeping did not make the cut.
> ...



How many ladies did you get with the Gogi to look at? Any strong berry smells?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 7, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Strain update
> 
> Nibiru: for those sleeping on those dont! There epic
> Tiger milk: will not be keeping did not make the cut.
> ...


You just never know......Goji and Lucky Charms are almost universally lauded. One pheno of Goji I had was not special - the totem pole pheno, I suppose. But it'll be worth looking for another berry pheno when the jars start getting empty.


----------



## Dank D (Aug 7, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Strain update
> 
> *Nibiru: for those sleeping on those dont! There epic*
> Tiger milk: will not be keeping did not make the cut.
> ...


Good to hear! Are you smoking on nibiru buds yet? Smell/taste report?



kindnug said:


> I love my golden triangle female, I made F2 with her since they probably wont be reproduced. + I want to see what else I find in this line.


I have an awesome golden triangle pheno too. TK leaner with a touch of chemmy orange blossom undertones. Some serious funk and very unique for an OG.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> You just never know......Goji and Lucky Charms are almost universally lauded. One pheno of Goji I had was not special - the totem pole pheno, I suppose. But it'll be worth looking for another berry pheno when the jars start getting empty.



Fired 5 goji og and all the girls are very low yielding but look
Ok for trich production and bag apeal.. Same goes for the lucky charms, and tigers milk.... But that nibiriu is a massive
Plants with great branching and strength, and i can tell its gunna be my top bodhi strain providing it dont start dicking out!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2014)

Dank D said:


> Good to hear! Are you smoking on nibiru buds yet? Smell/taste report?
> 
> Not yet dank D but i will report my final findings.


----------



## COGrown (Aug 7, 2014)

DustyNugs said:


> My three tigers milk and two silver mountains are starting to take off. It really erked me that only 2/3 SM popped, and didn't really start off great, but now they're looking better each day.
> 
> For comparison, my Kens GDP looks like a joke... Weak growth, not sure if either will make it without being runts...
> 
> ...


There is some serious gold in them ISS beans.....
They will be stretchy, but yields and quality are both extreme.

I got my 4th of July package today, Blockhead BX, Kosher Kush regs, and ~30 freebie seeds. Got my 5 goji, as well as 6 Loud Sour (...) some Space Candy, Old Time Moonshine, and probably every seedsman reg and fem seed 2 pack they had lying around. Did not get the Ken's Kush seeds (no prob there) or Seedsman's Kandy Kush (which I would love to compare to RPs, which is pretty damn good) but no biggie. This was a reship due to customs interference, so I'm very pleased that they gave me as many freebies as they did. As a side note, Reserva Privada has some bulky ass packaging, but you wanna talk tamper-proof, it'd be pretty fcking obvious if someone opened their packaging up. 

I also can't help but notice that seedsman's new freebies are mock greenhouse seeds, I got my Big Bangers and Dr. Seedsman freebies, same genetics as Big Bang and The Doctor by Greenhouse seeds. Even if they're only good for a laugh, that still makes them good for more than their GHS counterparts.


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 7, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Fired 5 goji og and all the girls are very low yielding but look
> Ok for trich production and bag apeal.. Same goes for the lucky charms, and tigers milk.... But that nibiriu is a massive
> Plants with great branching and strength, and i can tell its gunna be my top bodhi strain providing it dont start dicking out!


Surprising on the lucky C........

I had 2 phenos which were both enormous yielders..... Kept the dirty marshmellow chem funker.

But I have a Niburu 3 weeks in flower. so good on that.


----------



## calicat (Aug 7, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> If you don't mind my asking here, whats the deal with sin city? Maybe I've neglected to notice in the past, but I feel there's been a lot of chatter surrounding that company as of late.


They are a superb seed company. I have only done two of their strains for about a year now regularly and in some projects. If you have the time and space give them a gander they have a very diverse lineup.


----------



## THCbreeder (Aug 7, 2014)

calicat said:


> They are a superb seed company. I have only done two of their strains for about a year now regularly and in some projects. If you have the time and space give them a gander they have a very diverse lineup.


I've heard some of their gear to throw nanners ...! I'm keeping a close watch on my white nightmare !!! She's already looking awesome


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 7, 2014)

Damn, my first order of bodhi was seized by customs . First time for everything I guess but it still fucking blows zombie dick. Especially since Seedsman is now sold out of Goji so IDK what they will replace it with or if I get the choice (would hope so) but I just hope this one can make it through otherwise will just get a refund...
What would you bodhi heads go with if you had to pick something to replace the Goji that was lost in my first order?


----------



## Scotch089 (Aug 7, 2014)

I had to reorder because they were out of sunshine daydream and I went ahead and got Skylotus natro, sky walker OG and snow lotus, description says to expect a heavier yielding goji like strain and I've always wanted to try skywalker.


----------



## Scotch089 (Aug 7, 2014)

But heads up- attitude has 15% off bodhi right now. 

Shit... I better place my order now before they are out of everything!


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 7, 2014)

Quick question guys... has anyone tried the Solo's stash? I want to order it tonight but first I would like a bit of feedback from those with experience with it. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 7, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> I've been trying to hold off on another purchase for a certain restock.


Oooh which restock you waiting on? Must be good if you're holding out for it


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 7, 2014)

Scotch089 said:


> I had to reorder because they were out of sunshine daydream and I went ahead and got Skylotus natro, sky walker OG and snow lotus, description says to expect a heavier yielding goji like strain and I've always wanted to try skywalker.


I was thinking about that one too scotch. Cus I was gonna run half the Goji with half of this pack of Scott's OG from Rare Dankness to see if I couldn't find a keeper og. But if I get the Skylotus then I can try to find a Skywalker dom pheno between that and a pack of Karma Bitch I have that I really wanna run lol.

How ya been dude?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 7, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> Quick question guys... has anyone tried the Solo's stash? I want to order it tonight but first I would like a bit of feedback from those with experience with it. Thanks in advance!!!


I'm running it right now, but just a single female from seed and I just switched her to 12/12 a couple days ago.


----------



## Scotch089 (Aug 7, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> I was thinking about that one too scotch. Cus I was gonna run half the Goji with half of this pack of Scott's OG from Rare Dankness to see if I couldn't find a keeper og. But if I get the Skylotus then I can try to find a Skywalker dom pheno between that and a pack of Karma Bitch I have that I really wanna run lol.
> 
> How ya been dude?


Ive been doingg alright, you know, living the dream. Just got engaged not too long ago, planning and all that jazz. My biggest argument is the honeymoon, she can decide the rest.. 

Skylotus sounds sweet, they also have Heaven's mountain I may nab up that is "their gogi's cut" crossed with appalachia. and Larry OG but the name itself does not sound great at all to me. lol. But one site says Larry OG, the other says OG Kush. Idk, Im pretty set on sky and maybe some HM. Trying to get a good mix of breeders while I can. Would love to get some of these then cross it back with one of the parent OGs (skywalker) and see what happens. 

Hope you are doing well friend!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 7, 2014)

So, all you guys that have been growing B's gear, which strain is the one strain that you would keep around and why? Potency? Yield? Flavour? Type of high? 
Im very interested on your opinions as there is some dank buds in this thread...


----------



## COGrown (Aug 7, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> So, all you guys that have been growing B's gear, which strain is the one strain that you would keep around and why? Potency? Yield? Flavour? Type of high?
> Im very interested on your opinions as there is some dank buds in this thread...


Cuts I have currently that I never intend to lose: Tranquil Elephantizer: Remix, Skunk91 (Chem 91 x RKS), and Elphinstone (Breeder Steve's Sweet Skunk x Appalachia). I think the only one that is/will be available again is the Elphinstone, which I can't recommend enough. It is on the stretchy, longer-flowering side of things, but all phenos I had yielded extremely well, and its a very potent citrusy sativa good time bud. Hardy, vigorous, clones well, etc.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 7, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Cuts I have currently that I never intend to lose: Tranquil Elephantizer: Remix, Skunk91 (Chem 91 x RKS), and Elphinstone (Breeder Steve's Sweet Skunk x Appalachia). I think the only one that is/will be available again is the Elphinstone, which I can't recommend enough. It is on the stretchy, longer-flowering side of things, but all phenos I had yielded extremely well, and its a very potent citrusy sativa good time bud. Hardy, vigorous, clones well, etc.


Mmmm damn that sounds good mate, cheers


----------



## calicat (Aug 8, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> I've heard some of their gear to throw nanners ...! I'm keeping a close watch on my white nightmare !!! She's already looking awesome


And so does every company from time to time . Superb choice. Best of luck till your karate chop.


----------



## calicat (Aug 8, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> Quick question guys... has anyone tried the Solo's stash? I want to order it tonight but first I would like a bit of feedback from those with experience with it. Thanks in advance!!!


I have had it the homogeneous variety. And it was friggn awesome. It smoked my 91' Topanga cut many moons ago but I believe they were calling that pussy kush then lol do not quote me on that part. I could not tell you if Bodhi uses the roadrunner cut of his hpk. I would have to see and smoke a full on expression of hpk. I have not grown out a female yet. I got a male that did not make the cut since there were four others superior to that one. Others I have spoke to on Breedbay say it is stellar. Smoked and hit like a Bubba Kush just no coffee or spice taste. That was their common feedback.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 8, 2014)

so...a blue tara at day nineteen, a prayer tower at day seven (the buddha's hand died at day seven because i think i forgot to water it), and two more sunshine daydream at day four. (they're a bit behind because the first ssdd didn't germ.) will share some pictures as they mature. the first two will go to flower asap to just try them out, but i plan on vegging the ssdd for a while--planning on running just clones of them in flower for a while.

...grow break? no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks like one of my Blue Tara's is a definite male, things got definitive male parts in veg. One of my TER's is a male too, for sure. The TER I am really tempted to keep and do a pollen collection on, He's got great structure. First node is 3/4's of the way to the top without any training at all.

I have one Blue Tara that isn't showing at all yet, but I have a TER that has what looks like a pre-flower pistil coming up but no calyx visible yet, this I won't be able to get a picture of as it's really hard to see even on my 30x scope but it's obviously not a plant hair it's got that early pistil look to it, I need to get a macro lens. I will take two clones tomorrow and throw her into flower and see if she shows me a bit more, really can't say enough structurally about these TER's they are great looking. I didn't want to train them at all this first run as I was going to flower early and wanted to see what they would give, working out nicely with the TER's the Blue Tara is going to need a bit longer in the veg. I have a good feeling about that other Blue Tara too, if it hasn't shown yet and looks very similar to the one that has hopefully that's a good sign.

The Blue Tara male is getting chopped down as I don't have room to keep 3 males right now( I have a gsog male I'm going to collect from). I'm concerned enough about trying to collect pollen from two, I don't want contamination. I'm going to feel bad about it though  Maybe I'll grab a clone and keep him around for a bit. Collect from him in 6 months or so. Thinking I may rig up my old two by two tent I got, that way I can clean it between collections which seems like it's going to be pretty key 

All in all it was a good morning in the garden  I didn't even drop a dirt clump in my $2 coffee  I'll throw up some pics later, I got some shit to do and I'm already super lazy


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 8, 2014)

calicat said:


> I have had it the homogeneous variety. And it was friggn awesome. It smoked my 91' Topanga cut many moons ago but I believe they were calling that pussy kush then lol do not quote me on that part. I could not tell you if Bodhi uses the roadrunner cut of his hpk. I would have to see and smoke a full on expression of hpk. I have not grown out a female yet. I got a male that did not make the cut since there were four others superior to that one. Others I have spoke to on Breedbay say it is stellar. Smoked and hit like a Bubba Kush just no coffee or spice taste. That was their common feedback.


Thx for the input! I went ahead and ordered it last night.... I love bubba, but the coffee smell/taste is undesirable to me. Hopefully this will be more to my liking.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 8, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Looks like one of my Blue Tara's is a definite male, things got definitive male parts in veg. One of my TER's is a male too, for sure. The TER I am really tempted to keep and do a pollen collection on, He's got great structure. First node is 3/4's of the way to the top without any training at all.
> 
> I have one Blue Tara that isn't showing at all yet, but I have a TER that has what looks like a pre-flower pistil coming up but no calyx visible yet, this I won't be able to get a picture of as it's really hard to see even on my 30x scope but it's obviously not a plant hair it's got that early pistil look to it, I need to get a macro lens. I will take two clones tomorrow and throw her into flower and see if she shows me a bit more, really can't say enough structurally about these TER's they are great looking. I didn't want to train them at all this first run as I was going to flower early and wanted to see what they would give, working out nicely with the TER's the Blue Tara is going to need a bit longer in the veg. I have a good feeling about that other Blue Tara too, if it hasn't shown yet and looks very similar to the one that has hopefully that's a good sign.
> 
> ...



If that's a Tim Hortons coffee a clump of dirt could only improve the flavor.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> If that's a Tim Hortons coffee a clump of dirt could only improve the flavor.


They let you back in the country talking like that?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 8, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> They let you back in the country talking like that?



Ha! I've never liked Timmys coffee. Just tastes like watered down shit to me.

I know it's a national treasure in Canada though.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 8, 2014)

Mr.Head 

...well, crap. by the time i got that profile link working right, i forgot my question. it'll come to me, hopefully.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 8, 2014)

hey bodhi gang i was wondering if any of u guys have any finished tranquil elephantizer remix pics just wanted to see what i have in store


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 8, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> ...
> What would you bodhi heads go with if you had to pick something to replace the Goji that was lost in my first order?


i would recommend SSDD but since they are out, and given the choices, how about going with the Blue Tara? growing one now but haven't smoked it, so can't personally recommend it, but i did like the SSDD a lot and both have bubbashine in them. let us know what you decide on getting to replace your lost Goji please!


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 8, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> i would recommend SSDD but since they are out, and given the choices, how about going with the Blue Tara? growing one now but haven't smoked it, so can't personally recommend it, but i did like the SSDD a lot and both have bubbashine in them. let us know what you decide on getting to replace your lost Goji please!


appreciate the recomendation ucg but I elected to get the Skylotus as the replacement, Scotch pretty much read my mind of bodhi crosses on the back burner. The blue tara was a close second though since the goal of this first purchase was to dip my toes into bodhi waters lol. Was super close to saying screw it and waiting for them to restock the Goji cus they should it should happen some time in the next week but I am impatient for the seeds to get here even though they won't be getting germed for a second, isnt that the damdest thing though being all hyped about getting seeds that won't even be getting popped for atleast a month lol.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 8, 2014)

the skywalker og that was used in that...is it skywalker og kush (RP)? i've grown that once before and didn't like it but only because it made me super tired.

lucky charms at day 23 in flower:


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 8, 2014)

Somebody else can chime in but from my understanding there are two strains by that name Skywalker Kush by RP, kinda run of the mill from what I hear, then there is a strain called Skywalker OG that IDK the breeder but is supposed to be some dank shit lol. And from the looks of it the cross is with the bomb strain and not RP's cross


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 9, 2014)

My kudra keeper (second run from clone which realllly changes things IMO) smells exactly like Alexander the Grape Otter Pops.

Some of my Niggys know what im sayin.


----------



## calicat (Aug 9, 2014)

Skywalker Og that B uses in the Sky lotus is not Rp's Skywalker og nor is it Lukes cut. There is a Skywalker Og going around N Calif. and I believe Thrive on Bbay ran the cut and then asked if its similar to B's used. B said yes.


----------



## D619 (Aug 9, 2014)

This is what calicat was referring too, copy paste from breedbay courtesy of Thrive. 

I was the fence and almost traded a pack, but changed my mind. 

"This is skywalker not skywalker Og Ive been told by clubs in LA area but in Norcal they stock it as Skywalker og flavor is like bubba kush with berry undertones.. nice yields rock hard 8 wks kind of slow in veg but worth it and does killer outside.. I asked B if she looks like the skywalker og he uses he said looks very similar... Hope this helps a little.."


----------



## calicat (Aug 9, 2014)

Ty D619. There was another picture he posted man that plant was enormous and gorgeous. Btw was meaning to ask you since you have better knowledge of the faceoff. Have you ever seen a purple stem expression of it before. The valley girl bean I popped has it and is extremely lanky. I have never heard of a recessive purple expression of faceoff. Perhaps you have seen it or it might be coming from the 99 valley og? Oh the bazooka joe was a female too. Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## D619 (Aug 9, 2014)

Check your inbox Calicat. I had cdubs cut of faceoff and it is long gone and I suspect he lost his entire collection due too broadmites. 

Bodhi gear next in line.

Sky-lotus
ATF
SSDD
lemon P
Golden Triangle

Will report back once I get started. 
Best of luck everyone.


----------



## Know One (Aug 10, 2014)

Almost time to harvest and it smells like a skunk sprayed the room, lol.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 10, 2014)

< TER Clones will be taken off this beauty soon.

  < Blue Tara will need another week or so in veg before it's ready to give me some nice clones.

Both are suspected females. The males have been put in the corner  I may clone off them as I feel my GSOG male isn't giving me what I want to see. 

Seedlings in the back are GSOG and clones are GSOG male


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 12, 2014)

I may have just had my wake up call.

I decided to count how many different strains i have in sead form....I got to 63 before I became disgusted with myself. and the box still had 2/3 left. I'm done.

After I get beans from this ONE last breeder.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 12, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> I may have just had my wake up call.
> 
> I decided to count how many different strains i have in sead form....I got to 63 before I became disgusted with myself. and the box still had 2/3 left. I'm done.
> 
> After I get beans from this ONE last breeder.


Good luck with that buddy lol! Been fighting that demon for years.... Longest i went was 1year


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Aug 12, 2014)

SHIT is worse than meth. I feel and do the same thing an addict would. I just want to have a huge collection and 20 years down the line and I start my pollen chucking and I find that one hidden pack of bodhi and it holds the best male and female anyone could ask for. That way when I write the description I can say it was a pack I picked up back 20 years ago in 2014 and just happen to find it behind the fold in the envelope. Far fetched I know but this is the story that I tell my wife and she falls for it everytime.

35 MG of liquid morphine just out of the ER and I'm garbage. Hope yall understand the jibberish!!!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 12, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> SHIT is worse than meth. I feel and do the same thing an addict would. I just want to have a huge collection and 20 years down the line and I start my pollen chucking and I find that one hidden pack of bodhi and it holds the best male and female anyone could ask for. That way when I write the description I can say it was a pack I picked up back 20 years ago in 2014 and just happen to find it behind the fold in the envelope. Far fetched I know but this is the story that I tell my wife and she falls for it everytime.
> 
> 35 MG of liquid morphine just out of the ER and I'm garbage. Hope yall understand the jibberish!!!!



ER is never good. Hope you're OK bro...


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hahahaha seeeee.....what did I tell ya, shit even sent me to the hospital!!!!

Dude thanks a million for the words of kindness!!! Yeah a routine CT scan landed me in the ER for a couple hours. But I'm solid now and live another day to piss somebody off.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 12, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> Hahahaha seeeee.....what did I tell ya, shit even sent me to the hospital!!!!
> 
> Dude thanks a million for the words of kindness!!! Yeah a routine CT scan landed me in the ER for a couple hours. But I'm solid now and live another day to piss somebody off.


Get well bud, surgery sucks enough coming out of nowhere like that has got to suck more. 

All the best. I send wishes of dank smoke for many years to come your way


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2014)

@fuckcancer87 

I hope it is all good for you now.

Would budding goji and grapestomper cheer you up?

Everyone needs to post bud shots!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 12, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> @fuckcancer87
> 
> I hope it is all good for you now.
> 
> ...


Shit now you got me all down that they aren't on here yet 

The tude needs to get goji in NOW


----------



## Tranquileyes (Aug 12, 2014)

Is the SSDD hype legit? It seems like many love this strain. I've had my eye on those beans since stumbling upon B, but I always put off getting them until it was too late. The description seems like something I'd like to have in my garden (structure/flavor/effect). Can anyone weigh in on how common the desired pheno is and its finish time? I recall reading about a late finishing pheno in the past, if that's the desirable pheno, I might have to pass it up. 
The bean buying urge is getting to me again, I was considering seeds of compassion's gorilla biscuits, but I've found little info on that company, or some Hazeman strains, but there seems to be many mixed reviews despite the majority being positive. As always, I place my faith in the breeder that has thousands of posts out there praising his work. I personally don't like the recent trend of (female x bodhi male) x (alternate bodhi male), and feel I might kick myself in the future for not acquiring a more 'original' strain..


----------



## Tranquileyes (Aug 12, 2014)

btw I know there's countless ssdd journals on BB, but its down and I want to place an order asap.


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Aug 12, 2014)

Mr. Head, Mrs. Pie, Mr stowandgrow you guys are the best! Thanks a million! I'm all fresh now. Docs couldn't find anything. HA the funny thing is... that was supposed to be my last scan as I'm almost 5 years out. I can feel a couple more lovely radioactive waves coming my way now. They're gonna end up giving me more cancer than what I had. Thanks again guys.

Ps.
Bud shots always make me feel better.
No more sympathy....let's see more bodhi!!!!!!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 12, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> Is the SSDD hype legit? It seems like many love this strain. I've had my eye on those beans since stumbling upon B, but I always put off getting them until it was too late. The description seems like something I'd like to have in my garden (structure/flavor/effect). Can anyone weigh in on how common the desired pheno is and its finish time? I recall reading about a late finishing pheno in the past, if that's the desirable pheno, I might have to pass it up.
> The bean buying urge is getting to me again, I was considering seeds of compassion's gorilla biscuits, but I've found little info on that company, or some Hazeman strains, but there seems to be many mixed reviews despite the majority being positive. As always, I place my faith in the breeder that has thousands of posts out there praising his work. I personally don't like the recent trend of (female x bodhi male) x (alternate bodhi male), and feel I might kick myself in the future for not acquiring a more 'original' strain..



My bodhi experience is pretty limited, but the 3 strains I've grown so far are all impressing me. Dream Lotus, I've finished several runs of. Very nice smoke, generous yield, etc. I've got 2 Gogi OG's from seed, and one cut from another member. I'm also growing a SSDD cut from that same member. One of the Gogi's from seed is so impressive that I already know its a keeper even before smoking it. I've never said that about any other strain. I've also smoked samples of the Gogi and SSDD cuts. Both excellent weed.

More to your point, *this* particular pheno of SSDD is nice and frosty, with a real funk to it. Looks to be a fairly good yield, flower time in the 10-11 week range. It's very nice, but no better than the other two strains. If you're OK with that flower time, I think you stand a great chance at finding a nice gal from a pack. If you prefer shorter flowering window, then there are other strains of his that are as good or better.

Hopefully calicat or COgrown and others with more bodhi experience will chime in


----------



## COGrown (Aug 12, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> Is the SSDD hype legit? It seems like many love this strain. I've had my eye on those beans since stumbling upon B, but I always put off getting them until it was too late. The description seems like something I'd like to have in my garden (structure/flavor/effect). Can anyone weigh in on how common the desired pheno is and its finish time? I recall reading about a late finishing pheno in the past, if that's the desirable pheno, I might have to pass it up.
> The bean buying urge is getting to me again, I was considering seeds of compassion's gorilla biscuits, but I've found little info on that company, or some Hazeman strains, but there seems to be many mixed reviews despite the majority being positive. As always, I place my faith in the breeder that has thousands of posts out there praising his work. I personally don't like the recent trend of (female x bodhi male) x (alternate bodhi male), and feel I might kick myself in the future for not acquiring a more 'original' strain..





Tranquileyes said:


> btw I know there's countless ssdd journals on BB, but its down and I want to place an order asap.


SSDD does not disappoint. I don't think.
I grew out a total of five SSDD females, got two definite green crack dominant phenos (smell of rotten buttery mangos) which are mostly noticeable by the very dense and hairy buds, one that was kind of the classic appalachia pheno with good yields of somewhat fruity but heavily chem influenced sativa buds, and two bubbashine phenos. The bubbashine phenos finish fastest, then the more green crack phenos, and then the more appalachia/tres dawg dominant phenos. I am not sure, but I think Bodhi lists his finishing times as the time in hydroponics, which is kind of an industry standard, or maybe every breeder just underestimates their finishing times and they happen to be how long it takes in my hydro system. Either way, I definitely never had one go longer than 10 weeks (in hydroponics) and some were definitely done by 9. My keeper is best at around late 8 early 9. The bubbashine phenos have the most powerful high, for me and my patients, and it can make it hard to be functional for even the most veteran smokers. My keeper is the bubbashine pheno with the least amount of stretch, the buds are insanely frosty, smells and tastes like a sour buttery bubba kush, and has an excessively potent dreamy high with excellent pain relief. Bodhi is definitely right about it growing like a big og, All phenos had great potency, but my experience is that the ones with the more indica look, but fuzzy chemdawg resin profile, have the best effect. I never observed any kind of intersex behavior on any of the phenos, and I've run my keeper 5-6 times. 

not the best pic, but it looks like its the only one I have lying around: this is my keeper.


----------



## tokingtiger (Aug 12, 2014)

last time I bought from attitude, I got a $100 wallet and a bunch of sterile seeds.. first time in many but when I emailed them, they said that they guarantee nothing but delivery and if I bring it up again, they would cut me off. sorry but no matter how good those seeds are, if attitude is the only place, I refuse. and its hard as hell to find another place too. But im an ornery old geezer that don't get disrespected twice from a place I give that much money to.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't know but SSDD is my go to pain smoke. It really puts me down. I had 3 females, two similar, one different. Different is the one I kept. Shit I bought another pack since appy is dead due to the love of just the one girl. Not that the other two were bad, they were excellent. I simply preferred this one.

10.5 weeks, pretty outstanding in my opinion. Eventually when I stop popping more and more beans, I'm going to find a couple of males to fuck the Shit outta her.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2014)

@fuckcancer87 

*A flower for you*


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Aug 12, 2014)

Wow, is that ur goji? You really have learned her well.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2014)

This is the fourth time i have run Goji. 3 Goji are in there with 2 grapestomper.

I have her down to a T. It's gonna be a big havest.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 12, 2014)

Here is some of my bodhi mountain temple and road kill unicorn:


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 12, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Here is some of my bodhi mountain temple and road kill unicorn:


Just beautiful buds all around, I also like that counter top!

Got two mountain temple girls going right now. How long did yours go?

Also as an aside, my goji is going to be a much better producer this time around. I know she had a longer veg, and drinks about a gallon a day (it's hot in the tent, but for the most part, isn't a problem). I did have to top her to stop her from growing above 4.5' so she is definitely one of the larger runs of her, but shit I'm excited for when I have to cut her down.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Just beautiful buds all around, I also like that counter top!
> 
> Got two mountain temple girls going right now. How long did yours go?
> 
> Also as an aside, my goji is going to be a much better producer this time around. I know she had a longer veg, and drinks about a gallon a day (it's hot in the tent, but for the most part, isn't a problem). I did have to top her to stop her from growing above 4.5' so she is definitely one of the larger runs of her, but shit I'm excited for when I have to cut her down.


My friend grew them I traded an oz of chernobyl for a half of each of the MT and RKU


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 12, 2014)

that's a good friend


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 12, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> that's a good friend


The friend made out pretty well, too.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 13, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Here is some of my bodhi mountain temple and road kill unicorn:


RKU are the purple buds?
Green buds look hairy like they could have gone a bit longer, also look like they're more dense... 

What do they taste like + which is more potent?
I like variety, so your 2 for 1 trade makes sense to me


----------



## COGrown (Aug 13, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> Mr. Head, Mrs. Pie, Mr stowandgrow you guys are the best! Thanks a million! I'm all fresh now. Docs couldn't find anything. HA the funny thing is... that was supposed to be my last scan as I'm almost 5 years out. I can feel a couple more lovely radioactive waves coming my way now. They're gonna end up giving me more cancer than what I had. Thanks again guys.
> 
> Ps.
> Bud shots always make me feel better.
> No more sympathy....let's see more bodhi!!!!!!!


Dank Zappa


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 13, 2014)

I just put my bodhi gear into flower. The wait is on 

a single Blue Tara and Tranquil Elephantizer are confirmed females, the males have been cloned in case I want to make some beans later.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 13, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I just put my bodhi gear into flower. The wait is on
> 
> a single Blue Tara and Tranquil Elephantizer are confirmed females, the males have been cloned in case I want to make some beans later.


I'm excited for your girls. Plans on popping more? 

Currently I am waiting for Blueberry Hill to finish up. Can't rush the harvest, especially this close to being finished. I'm out of bud as a patient needed it and I've got hash so I shall survive. She should be done by the weekend or the end of the weekend. I hate the wait!!!

Goji is next on the chopping block, she's going to start the foxtail game this week, probably be done once Blueberry Hill is done drying. Snow Queen (1) will wrap up prior to Goji finishing up drying with a homemade grape stomper (that actually smells like grapes, pretty neat but we shall see the final product, not going to be a huge yield but that's due to smaller flowering size). 

Early September will bring mountain temples and the other snow queen. Looking at a very healthy harvest across the board. Hope you guys and gals are having good healthy harvests.


----------



## calicat (Aug 13, 2014)

Cogrown I have not gotten mine yet but method seven recently released on their website a filter specific for led lighting. You attach it to your camera and it filters reds and purples out. I believe its around 200 bones. Derr awesome pic on the Dank Zappa. Have you finished a run on that gal yet?


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 13, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm excited for your girls. Plans on popping more?
> 
> Currently I am waiting for Blueberry Hill to finish up. Can't rush the harvest, especially this close to being finished. I'm out of bud as a patient needed it and I've got hash so I shall survive. She should be done by the weekend or the end of the weekend. I hate the wait!!!
> 
> ...



Jack Herer by Sensi, BB's Blue Pit, Dog S1, Fireballs are on deck for the next run, I imagine I'll have a couple males and I'll replace those with Bodhi's Synergy give them a try.. I will be cloning off this TER for sure, it's got more then enough branches to give up a couple clones. The Blue Tara will be cloned too, I will run at least 1 clone of each again. I like to have em around in case I run into problems during the grow and I can correct it next time  Going to start up a tea brew here soon for the ladies.

I'll prolly do another run of Bodhi after the BB run. I really want to grab some Goji hopefully it's back in stock by the time I'm ready


----------



## COGrown (Aug 13, 2014)

calicat said:


> Cogrown I have not gotten mine yet but method seven recently released on their website a filter specific for led lighting. You attach it to your camera and it filters reds and purples out. I believe its around 200 bones. Derr awesome pic on the Dank Zappa. Have you finished a run on that gal yet?


I had to pull the plug on the first run with all the DZ due to personal reasons, but most of them exhibited the same issues I think many of the other deadly g hybrids had, noticeably mild on the smell/taste side and low yields. I'm running two again to see if they have better results from clone. The one pictured is a deadly g dom, and I have the most uw black hashplant dom pheno outside still, will be cloning it soon and intend to flower a few out. Honestly, the only thing it really has going for it is absolute overwhelming indica potency.


----------



## COGrown (Aug 13, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Jack Herer by Sensi, BB's Blue Pit, Dog S1, Fireballs are on deck for the next run, I imagine I'll have a couple males and I'll replace those with Bodhi's Synergy give them a try.. I will be cloning off this TER for sure, it's got more then enough branches to give up a couple clones. The Blue Tara will be cloned too, I will run at least 1 clone of each again. I like to have em around in case I run into problems during the grow and I can correct it next time  Going to start up a tea brew here soon for the ladies.
> 
> I'll prolly do another run of Bodhi after the BB run. I really want to grab some Goji hopefully it's back in stock by the time I'm ready


I just killed the one female I got from when the tude was giving out Sensi's Jack seeds as freebies. She never flowered inside. I flowered it at the same time as everything else, probably 5-6 weeks ago now, and she never even started to form buds. Just preflowers. I only run my lights for 11.5 hours, so clearly this was not for me. Definitely bummed out about that one..


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 13, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Jack Herer by Sensi, BB's Blue Pit, Dog S1, Fireballs are on deck for the next run, I imagine I'll have a couple males and I'll replace those with Bodhi's Synergy give them a try.. I will be cloning off this TER for sure, it's got more then enough branches to give up a couple clones. The Blue Tara will be cloned too, I will run at least 1 clone of each again. I like to have em around in case I run into problems during the grow and I can correct it next time  Going to start up a tea brew here soon for the ladies.
> 
> I'll prolly do another run of Bodhi after the BB run. I really want to grab some Goji hopefully it's back in stock by the time I'm ready


How many of those Sensi Jacks you running? Always curious about those.



COGrown said:


> I had to pull the plug on the first run with all the DZ due to personal reasons, but most of them exhibited the same issues I think many of the other deadly g hybrids had, noticeably mild on the smell/taste side and low yields. I'm running two again to see if they have better results from clone. The one pictured is a deadly g dom, and I have the most uw black hashplant dom pheno outside still, will be cloning it soon and intend to flower a few out. Honestly, the only thing it really has going for it is absolute overwhelming indica potency.


That sounds quite nice actually. Always wondered about the UW hash plant he released a while back.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 13, 2014)

COGrown said:


> I just killed the one female I got from when the tude was giving out Sensi's Jack seeds as freebies. She never flowered inside. I flowered it at the same time as everything else, probably 5-6 weeks ago now, and she never even started to form buds. Just preflowers. I only run my lights for 11.5 hours, so clearly this was not for me. Definitely bummed out about that one..


Damn COGrown that sucks, that's when these are from. I was planning on giving the entire harvest as a gift to a friend who's been bugging me nicely to run it for 2+ years. Thanks for the heads up I'll watch out for that.


TonightYou said:


> How many of those Sensi Jacks you running? Always curious about those.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds quite nice actually. Always wondered about the UW hash plant he released a while back.


I was planning on running just 1 Jack Herer at a time along side other stuff in hopes I find the indica pheno. We'll see how the buzz is on this stuff but sativas usually send me through a loop anxiety goes through the roof and I find them worse then indicas for getting shit done. Jack is supposed to have some nice hybrid effects so we'll see. These were freebies from the tude, I'd never pay what they want for a pack of this stuff.

From what CO says I think it's a good idea to run 1 at a time


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 13, 2014)

I hear ya. A buddy of mine has anxiety issues but was interested in trying out cannabis as a substitute at times for the klonopine and Xanax regiment. Health wise, it's a no brainer, as that shit is addictive.

I smoked him down with some SSDD, as a cannabis novice he really loved the effects. "I haven't slept this well in ages" is what he told me in the am. 

I did send him on his way with some white lotus, still need to see how that worked for him, due to it being a more sativa leaning plant. I shall give him a text.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 13, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I hear ya. A buddy of mine has anxiety issues but was interested in trying out cannabis as a substitute at times for the klonopine and Xanax regiment. Health wise, it's a no brainer, as that shit is addictive.
> 
> I smoked him down with some SSDD, as a cannabis novice he really loved the effects. "I haven't slept this well in ages" is what he told me in the am.
> 
> I did send him on his way with some white lotus, still need to see how that worked for him, due to it being a more sativa leaning plant. I shall give him a text.



I got put on anti depressants and within 6 months or so I developed a growth on my neck, which I believe is caused by the meds they gave me. The meds had a different name in the USA then they do here in Canada. The USA pharma regulators have a side effect listed on their site that is EXACTLY what I had. The Canadian version does not have this listed as a side effect, why? I don't know. Maybe Canada has different regulations regarding what has to be listed as a side effect.

I have had countless doctors here tell me "No, I don't think it's that" yet they have had my lymphnode for 2 months now and still haven't found out a logical answer for why it has done this. The fact is you can google the side effect (Lymphadenopathy Cervical) and see pictures of folks with EXACTLY the same lumps in their necks I had but doctors don't want to admit a drug they gave me caused this. The Wiki page for it has someone with almost a mirror image of what I had.

I have now had this thing chopped out of my neck obviously and 2 months later still don't feel right, the muscles in my face are all fucked up still and I have a spot on my neck where there is zero feeling other then random spurts of pain. But at least I have definition of where my jaw line is and not some huge fucking lump everyone stares at in conversation. Someone who already has social anxiety issues really doesn't need that shit.

I'm going to see in the near future if I can get a meeting with the pathologist who is working on this and get them to review the side effects for this drug. Even the specialists seem to be disregarding this without even so much as looking into it which is really pissing me off. Like at least humor me, or explain to me why it isn't that, this whole "No" thing is aggravating.

I'm not "medical" under the Canadian system but I'll use pot till the day I die over big pharma's killer meds. 

So long story short I took an anti depressant because I was having a really hard time around Christmas and I caved and sought help from a professional only to be riddled with years of bullshit and worse depression and anxiety symptons then I have ever had in my life. I literally thought I was having a heart attack and rushed to the doctor my anxiety attacks got so bad, they had to scan my chest they thought I blew a lung I was freaking out so bad.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm excited for your girls. Plans on popping more?
> 
> Currently I am waiting for Blueberry Hill to finish up. Can't rush the harvest, especially this close to being finished. I'm out of bud as a patient needed it and I've got hash so I shall survive. She should be done by the weekend or the end of the weekend. I hate the wait!!!
> 
> ...


I've considered a 'what are you harvesting this week?' thread, to ask for pre-chop, chop, and post-trim pics. I think there'd be some constantly fine reading there.

I'm inspired...lol....because there's an historically large chop coming in about two weeks that will involve 3 rooms. I like 2 flowering areas that yield alternately every 4 weeks, but running long finishing Bodhis a couple of times in the B room have now synchronized the two. While waiting for the B room to finish, 2 AoS clones, a BO clone, a c-99 clone, and a Cheese Candy bean all overvegged - the bloom rooms are maxed out with huge colas and buds on bent, twisted, and supercropped branches. One day away from flushing Cindy for a week.

Since one veg room wasn't going to be needed for a couple months, the 'last resort' bin was resorted to just for fun. Dusted off an old Emily's Garden dwc tub and one single one gal bucket, and tossed in 3 Sannies Herijuana [ oh yes he did ], 3 Black Skull Pineapple Gum, and one Sannies freebie - mad scientist/jackberry. All that is under 300 watts of cfl in a 2x3 tent. Those have been pretty much allowed to fight amongst themselves for light and space as virtually no training or trimming was done. It's a mess, but everything in there is healthy, and there's gonna be an entertaining harvest coming out about a week after the main rooms. Will be a pain to trim - see below.

Emily and friend:
   

Room A: Blood Orange and Ace of Spades:
 

Room B - Ace of Spades, Cheese Candy, c-99 [ some fan leaf burn due to proximity to light...buds muy bien! ]


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 13, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I got put on anti depressants and within 6 months or so I developed a growth on my neck, which I believe is caused by the meds they gave me. The meds had a different name in the USA then they do here in Canada. The USA pharma regulators have a side effect listed on their site that is EXACTLY what I had. The Canadian version does not have this listed as a side effect, why? I don't know. Maybe Canada has different regulations regarding what has to be listed as a side effect.
> 
> I have had countless doctors here tell me "No, I don't think it's that" yet they have had my lymphnode for 2 months now and still haven't found out a logical answer for why it has done this. The fact is you can google the side effect (Lymphadenopathy Cervical) and see pictures of folks with EXACTLY the same lumps in their necks I had but doctors don't want to admit a drug they gave me caused this. The Wiki page for it has someone with almost a mirror image of what I had.
> 
> ...


Dude I'm sorry to hear thar. I've done the anti depressant shit years ago when I was having a tough time. Those drugs are not to be fucked with.. I'm not saying they don't help people, but they are over prescribed, under studied, and no longterm studies. Best help I had was a psychiatrist who I really couldn't stand, but really did help me with shit in my life at the time. I think it's all to easy to throw pills at a person instead of working on them. Thankfully I had the insurance resources I know many aren't lucky to have. 

Plus I had some fucked up side effects from TB medication I had to take when I worked in a hospital. No one warned me of the potentially dangerous (and they were in my case) side effects. Plus I was on Vioxx when that was pulled from the market as well as useless Darvocet... now I don't take drugs without knowing what the side effects can be. 

I'm the same way with cannabis. Medical now, but I will do what I do regardless of laws when it comes to such a beneficial and safe plant. If you'd told my 16 year old anti drug self I'd be smoking and using cannabis daily, I'd of laughed at you. Oh my naivete


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I've considered a 'what are you harvesting this week?' thread, to ask for pre-chop, chop, and post-trim pics. I think there'd be some constantly fine reading there.
> 
> I'm inspired...lol....because there's an historically large chop coming in about two weeks that will involve 3 rooms. I like 2 flowering areas that yield alternately every 4 weeks, but running long finishing Bodhis a couple of times in the B room have now synchronized the two. While waiting for the B room to finish, 2 AoS clones, a BO clone, a c-99 clone, and a Cheese Candy bean all overvegged - the bloom rooms are maxed out with huge colas and buds on bent, twisted, and supercropped branches. One day away from flushing Cindy for a week.
> 
> ...


I think that's a great thread. Beautiful as always!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 13, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Dude I'm sorry to hear thar. I've done the anti depressant shit years ago when I was having a tough time. Those drugs are not to be fucked with.. I'm not saying they don't help people, but they are over prescribed, under studied, and no longterm studies. Best help I had was a psychiatrist who I really couldn't stand, but really did help me with shit in my life at the time. I think it's all to easy to throw pills at a person instead of working on them. Thankfully I had the insurance resources I know many aren't lucky to have.
> 
> Plus I had some fucked up side effects from TB medication I had to take when I worked in a hospital. No one warned me of the potentially dangerous (and they were in my case) side effects. Plus I was on Vioxx when that was pulled from the market as well as useless Darvocet... now I don't take drugs without knowing what the side effects can be.
> 
> I'm the same way with cannabis. Medical now, but I will do what I do regardless of laws when it comes to such a beneficial and safe plant. If you'd told my 16 year old anti drug self I'd be smoking and using cannabis daily, I'd of laughed at you. Oh my naivete


I've got a psychiatrist appointment in September, hopefully I can start working through these issues I've got properly and quit letting them hold me back from life.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I've got a psychiatrist appointment in September, hopefully I can start working through these issues I've got properly and quit letting them hold me back from life.


 - hang in there, amigo !


----------



## HeartIandhank (Aug 13, 2014)

My order from seedsman keeps getting delayed.. They already flopped on my Lucky Charms.. saying they were sold out before I put them in my cart.. I'm starting to wonder if I am going to get any Bodhi seeds at all..
My order finally went out yesterday.. fingers crossed. 

They asked me what I wanted in replacement to Lucky Charms.. I think instead of asking me again (over the Silver Mountain) they are just going to send something..

Seedsman is one of the better banks, for sure.. I'm confident they will send something good.. still frustrating though.. As long as I get at least one pack of SSDD and one pack of Silver Mountain, I'll be happy. We'll see..


----------



## HeartIandhank (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm NOT bitching about seedsman.. IMO, they are one of the best banks..
Customer service wise.. they are only 2nd to Hempdepot.. ime..


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 13, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I've got a psychiatrist appointment in September, hopefully I can start working through these issues I've got properly and quit letting them hold me back from life.


Best of luck mate. Also if one isn't working out don't hesitate to try another one.

It was funny, this psychiatrist would always start the session with two things. One trying to give me the bullshit studies against cannabis. He wasnt a fan of its usage but I explained to him that parroting old propaganda wasn't going to change my mind. With every bullshit study he pulled I said I could find 10 that actually met peer reviewed status. Anyways the second thing, and an odd one that was entirely awkward at first yet in retrospect pretty useful wax reading his session notes to me.

Anyways, hang in there mate!


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 13, 2014)

HeartIandhank said:


> My order from seedsman keeps getting delayed.. They already flopped on my Lucky Charms.. saying they were sold out before I put them in my cart.. I'm starting to wonder if I am going to get any Bodhi seeds at all..
> My order finally went out yesterday.. fingers crossed.
> 
> They asked me what I wanted in replacement to Lucky Charms.. I think instead of asking me again (over the Silver Mountain) they are just going to send something..
> ...


It should tell you in the email they send telling you that they reshipped what they sent in your order. Im in the same boat with the reship from seedsman, mine just went out yesterday as well lol. They were out of goji so I grabbed skylotus, not trying to be a debbie downer but you sure they are sending you ssdd? Just asking cus that was out of stock when I originally placed my order

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 13, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> It should tell you in the email they send telling you that they reshipped what they sent in your order. Im in the same boat with the reship from seedsman, mine just went out yesterday as well lol. They were out of goji so I grabbed skylotus, not trying to be a debbie downer but you sure they are sending you ssdd? Just asking cus that was out of stock when I originally placed my order
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


I think most of the banks have stock that isn't listed on their site. I bet they have stock dates and also hold stock aside for orders that are seized. If I ran a bank, at least that's how I'd do it and suspect that's why they could send something that isn't listed as in stock


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 13, 2014)

Guess I cant say either way if they do that, sure would be a nice thought though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 13, 2014)

LED shots are kinda frustrating to me. They ALWAYS look danky pinky purply sizzurp. Just never sure what they really look like. I wanna see that dank zappa in natural light! Bet it looks AWESOME.


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 13, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I think most of the banks have stock that isn't listed on their site. I bet they have stock dates and also hold stock aside for orders that are seized. If I ran a bank, at least that's how I'd do it and suspect that's why they could send something that isn't listed as in stock


ALWAYS wondered this.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Aug 13, 2014)

My 2 lucky charms seedlings look quite healthy early on. Ones looking like it could be a gnarly mutant in the making.


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (Aug 13, 2014)

Looking for some input here from you all that have grown bodhi. After reading for years about how good his stuff is, I figured to give it a run and see what the fuss was about. So, I am looking to give his genetics a try and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on a strain. Some of the traits I'd be looking for would be a couch lock buzz, great taste and bag appeal, rock hard buds. Im not too concerned with yield, it would be nice but its not as important as the others. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated, Thanks in advance.


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 13, 2014)

hhibrownsbacker said:


> Looking for some input here from you all that have grown bodhi. After reading for years about how good his stuff is, I figured to give it a run and see what the fuss was about. So, I am looking to give his genetics a try and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on a strain. Some of the traits I'd be looking for would be a couch lock buzz, great taste and bag appeal, rock hard buds. Im not too concerned with yield, it would be nice but its not as important as the others. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated, Thanks in advance.


If not concerned with yield the Tranquil Elephantizer might be up your alley? I love my Lucky Charms and they make nice rock hard couch lockers that yield. Blue Tara was nice but the buds were a bit loose. (IME the snow lotus crosses have looser more airy buds perhaps from the maui haze) My appy crosses have been Rock hard nodules. You may enjoy the deadly G's also but I'm not sure if they are gonna release (i think not).


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 13, 2014)

If I were to get a pack right now it would have to be that Heaven Mountain.. No question bout it..


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 13, 2014)

From my experience with white lotus, Goji, Superstitious, Sunshine Daydream, and Blueberry Hill (and had male plants from other strains and killed one who's about to go back in).

Knock out stone? Sunshine daydream all day


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> The friend made out pretty well, too.


Here is what I have growing, 3 GreenCrack (clone only strain not SickMeds shitty purple strain), 2 Chernobyl by TGA Subcool, 2 Goji OG's (they are runts, they got a bit of root rot but I killed the root rot and the plants just stopped getting height but still packing on buds, it pisses me so much I could just spit). All are about 2 to 3 weeks out probably three.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 13, 2014)

kindnug said:


> RKU are the purple buds?
> Green buds look hairy like they could have gone a bit longer, also look like they're more dense...
> 
> What do they taste like + which is more potent?
> I like variety, so your 2 for 1 trade makes sense to me


Yeah the Road Kill Unicorn is a cross of Purple Unicorn x SnowLotus so a lot of pheno's are purple. The mountain temple is extremely dense and he chopped them at 10 weeks of flowering so they were way done.

Mountain Temple smells like mango's with some stinky pice due to the chemdawg being in its lineage. MT tastes kind of florally like smoking a flower and the exhale you get that mango taste, I use a vape so I get the true taste.

RKU actually smells a bit like grapes with the usual piney weed smell and taste sweet on inhale and exhale.

The Mountain Temple is definitely the stronger of the two but don't under estimate the RKU it will rock you, I got a sativa dom pheno and its almost psychedelic with my racing all over, its hard to concentrate on one thing you just want to get out and do something.

The Chernobyl I gave him is very high grade. I work in a small co-op in San Francisco, only 3 of us and 3 cabs/tents so we each take care of one. We have grown the shit out of chernobyl and kept the best pheno, the bloodwreck pheno. It is almost to strong for some people. I'll see if I can find some older pics of our frosty ass chernobyl.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 13, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> I use a vape so I get the true taste.


See, I find the opposite. I get a better handle on the taste of a bud when I put it in a bowl, or roll up a J. Vaping kinda takes away from the flavor some..... for me anyway.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> See, I find the opposite. I get a better handle on the taste of a bud when I put it in a bowl, or roll up a J. Vaping kinda takes away from the flavor some..... for me anyway.


I think that is because people are use to pipes and spliff's. Don't get me wrong every now and again I break out the bong, fill it with ice and water and get blown away.

Here is some high grade pressed kief we made from chernobyl using the dry ice method

if its a blond color you know its high grade.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 13, 2014)

I think the flavor thing has a lot to do with what temp you vape at. Before my digi volcano took a shit on me I found that I prefferred a higher temp so I coupd feel the hit. Got me higher too, anything below 340 and the flavor didnt seem to be there as much. 
I prefer a j for true flavor though, plus if it is tasty all the way through then you know its some dank lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 13, 2014)

Ah I found a pic of the chernobyl bloodwreck pheno and a bud pic of BLZ Bud:


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> The Chernobyl I gave him is very high grade. I work in a small co-op in San Francisco, only 3 of us and 3 cabs/tents so we each take care of one. We have grown the shit out of chernobyl and kept the best pheno, the bloodwreck pheno. It is almost to strong for some people. I'll see if I can find some older pics of our frosty ass chernobyl.


I've only got a few nugs of extreme lime left in a jar. Every one of 4 girls I had featured those amazing sugar coated taco leaves. As far as my limited experiences go, it's a one of a kind strain.


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just an update... Beansman came through for me again! Love Triangle arrived today.  Only one left out there is Solo's Stash.... Hope Darth Customs doesn't catch up with him! Fingers crossed.... Oh yeah! Btw I popped SSDD, Satsuma, TE Rx, Lucky Charms, and Blockhead a couple days ago, 5 beans each. Out of 25 total beans soaked for 24 hrs then germed via paper towels, all 25 popped and are ready for their new solo cup homes. Thank you Bodhi!!! 25/25 people!!!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I've only got a few nugs of extreme lime left in a jar. Every one of 4 girls I had featured those amazing sugar coated taco leaves. As far as my limited experiences go, it's a one of a kind strain.


Ha! That is what we called the leaves, taco leaves. Some dude was trying to give me advice on how to keep that from happening and I was like I want that to happen.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 13, 2014)

Ze frost taco. 
That bloodwreck pheno looks fucking DUHrishus lol, saw a bloodwreck dom qrazy train that this giy was growing that had some pretty gnarly resin taco going on, even on some bigger fan leaves. His pucs were actually made me take a look at tga in the first place. 

Since this is a bodhi thread will keep it slightily bodhi related. my bodhi wishlist keeps growing and growing the more I look over his crosses (tbh the names can throw ya off the trail of dank sometimes if ya get to caught up in it) would like to try for sure jawa, solo and bobas stash just becuase have not had a chance to work with a lot of the legendary kush cuts, part of the reason I was set on getting one of his TK crosses.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I've only got a few nugs of extreme lime left in a jar. Every one of 4 girls I had featured those amazing sugar coated taco leaves. As far as my limited experiences go, it's a one of a kind strain.


I've been thinking about getting a strain from him.... need another knockout punch. Chernobyl sounds like it could bring something like I'm looking for... if not completely, i could of course keep the best male and breed him to maybe Bodhi's TE or Blockhead!!!


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 13, 2014)

My Sunshine Daydream.

Bahala Na.


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 13, 2014)

Just sampled some RKU. HEAVY Chem D stink funk rot with an unmistakeable blackberry edge.

Mabuhay!


----------



## 806KING (Aug 14, 2014)

Anyone know anything about the Northernlights#5 and white lotus from bodhi?


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 14, 2014)

806KING said:


> Anyone know anything about the Northernlights#5 and white lotus from bodhi?


I've sampled two white lotus gals. Running them again as I didn't do them justice. Both were leaning snow lotus, very balanced high. About to rerun proper style so expect to see her soon reposted here. If ya have any questions I'll try to answer


----------



## kindnug (Aug 14, 2014)

3/4 of my Satsuma have a sweet citrus fruit smell and one that smells like sweet musky pine. Anyone noticed what lotus leaners smell like?

The buds are so big+hard that they super-cropped themselves on the musky pine plant.
Turning slightly purple + flopping all over with 3 weeks left.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 14, 2014)

kindnug said:


> 3/4 of my Satsuma have a sweet citrus fruit smell and one that smells like sweet musky pine. Anyone noticed what lotus leaners smell like?
> 
> The buds are so big+hard that they super-cropped themselves on the musky pine plant.
> Turning slightly purple + flopping all over with 3 weeks left.


White lotus for me had a very refreshing kind of smell. A light citrus aroma, kinda reminded me of the smell of a fresh morning dew.


----------



## 806KING (Aug 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've sampled two white lotus gals. Running them again as I didn't do them justice. Both were leaning snow lotus, very balanced high. About to rerun proper style so expect to see her soon reposted here. If ya have any questions I'll try to answer



hell yeah thanks i appreciate it


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 14, 2014)

806KING said:


> hell yeah thanks i appreciate it


No problem mate. My initial feelings are not as excited as I thought I might have been for her, but she needs to be done right for a fair assessment and the feedback from patients and friends was overall positive. 

I try to be fair with strains, even though it may not be my cup of tea, it doesn't mean it isn't good if you get my drift. That's how I felt with superstitious.


----------



## 806KING (Aug 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> No problem mate. My initial feelings are not as excited as I thought I might have been for her, but she needs to be done right for a fair assessment and the feedback from patients and friends was overall positive.
> 
> I try to be fair with strains, even though it may not be my cup of tea, it doesn't mean it isn't good if you get my drift. That's how I felt with superstitious.



well everyone has certain preferences


----------



## calicat (Aug 14, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Ze frost taco.
> That bloodwreck pheno looks fucking DUHrishus lol, saw a bloodwreck dom qrazy train that this giy was growing that had some pretty gnarly resin taco going on, even on some bigger fan leaves. His pucs were actually made me take a look at tga in the first place.
> 
> Since this is a bodhi thread will keep it slightily bodhi related. my bodhi wishlist keeps growing and growing the more I look over his crosses (tbh the names can throw ya off the trail of dank sometimes if ya get to caught up in it) would like to try for sure jawa, solo and bobas stash just becuase have not had a chance to work with a lot of the legendary kush cuts, part of the reason I was set on getting one of his TK crosses.
> ...


I believe the boba stash is an unofficial discontinued line. Last I saw it was months ago on the Zon. I am going by the assumption that since Angel's Milk is discontinued therefore Boba would be discontinued since I believe he lost the mother cut.


----------



## calicat (Aug 14, 2014)

kindnug said:


> 3/4 of my Satsuma have a sweet citrus fruit smell and one that smells like sweet musky pine. Anyone noticed what lotus leaners smell like?
> 
> The buds are so big+hard that they super-cropped themselves on the musky pine plant.
> Turning slightly purple + flopping all over with 3 weeks left.


There is a wide range of smells depending on what the mother cut used to the actual genetic expression from the snow lotus components. Me personally have detected earthy, piney, ammonia, currants, grapefruit, wide array of floral incense, sandalwood, eucalytpus and i know i am forgetting some.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 14, 2014)

calicat said:


> There is a wide range of smells depending on what the mother cut used to the actual genetic expression from the snow lotus components. Me personally have detected earthy, piney, ammonia, currants, grapefruit, wide array of floral incense, sandalwood, eucalytpus and i know i am forgetting some.



My Dream Lotus keeper has a bit of a grapefruit smell/taste to it. Subtle, but it's there. I have assumed that this was a Snow Lotus trait and not a Blue Dream trait .... although I've never grown Blue Dream so I can't be certain.


----------



## calicat (Aug 14, 2014)

Believe its the recessive sweet tooth that came out in your case stow.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 14, 2014)

calicat said:


> Believe its the recessive sweet tooth that came out in your case stow.


Solid info yet again cc!

Bodhi should have you on payroll.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 14, 2014)

calicat said:


> There is a wide range of smells depending on what the mother cut used to the actual genetic expression from the snow lotus components. Me personally have detected earthy, piney, ammonia, currants, grapefruit, wide array of floral incense, sandalwood, eucalytpus and i know i am forgetting some.


Thanks for the info!

I'm detecting a few of those smells in one Satsuma(grapefruit/pine).
Lovin' the Trich. coverage on all of them.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 14, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> I've been thinking about getting a strain from him.... need another knockout punch. Chernobyl sounds like it could bring something like I'm looking for... if not completely, i could of course keep the best male and breed him to maybe Bodhi's TE or Blockhead!!!


Chernobyl is a knockout strain totally on par with bodhi. Seed form of Bodhi gear all I have left is 6 HP14 bastard series and I am looking forward to running them.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 14, 2014)

Grow pics update: they are about 2.5 weeks out now. the gojis are runts due to their root rot but glad we fixed that before they died I'm hoping to get a half of Goji OG


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 14, 2014)

Here is a picture of my 25 seedlings(SSDD, TE, LC, Satsuma and Blockhead- 5 seeds each). I'm thinking about starting a grow log. It would be my first one, of course... I am sooo excited right now  I just don't want to be one of those people that start a grow log and never finish it.... In real life I'm quite busy and I don't wanna set anybody's hopes up and end up disappointing them by not completing the log. Definitely something to think about over the next few days.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 14, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> Here is a picture of my 25 seedlings(SSDD, TE, LC, Satsuma and Blockhead- 5 seeds each). I'm thinking about starting a grow log. It would be my first one, of course... I am sooo excited right now  I just don't want to be one of those people that start a grow log and never finish it.... In real life I'm quite busy and I don't wanna set anybody's hopes up and end up disappointing them by not completing the log. Definitely something to think about over the next few days.


That's exactly the reason I didn't start a grow journal. it's easier to take some shots here and there for my personal log and sometimes post it up on here.

Although I will give a rundown for some strains I'm running now, simply as there isn't the best amount of information out there on them. Feel like giving back as we all build upon the collective knowledge of each other, only fair to contribute when possible.


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> That's exactly the reason I didn't start a grow journal. it's easier to take some shots here and there for my personal log and sometimes post it up on here.
> 
> Although I will give a rundown for some strains I'm running now, simply as there isn't the best amount of information out there on them. Feel like giving back as we all build upon the collective knowledge of each other, only fair to contribute when possible.


True indeed my friend. I know that I have searched for strain information and smoke reports endlessly on bodhi strains and to be completely honest it has been daunting to say the least.... I have learned soooo much reading these threads and I really feel like I should contribute to the collective. It is needed and I certainly have the means to do it. Anything worth doing should be done well, so if I do start doing grow logs, they will be thorough. The community deserves it, and more people need to know that Bodhi has got the goods. As they say "The proof is in the pudding".... I guess it's time to make some tapioca!!! lol


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 14, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> True indeed my friend. I know that I have searched for strain information and smoke reports endlessly on bodhi strains and to be completely honest it has been daunting to say the least.... I have learned soooo much reading these threads and I really feel like I should contribute to the collective. It is needed and I certainly have the means to do it. Anything worth doing should be done well, so if I do start doing grow logs, they will be thorough. The community deserves it, and more people need to know that Bodhi has got the goods. As they say "The proof is in the pudding".... I guess it's time to make some tapioca!!! lol


Oh my goodness... what did I just sign myself up for???? lmao


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 14, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> I guess it's time to make some tapioca!!!


Tapioca??? yuck, to each his own I guess but have always been a fan of plain of chocolate pudding lol


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 14, 2014)

I'd go so far as just not Bodhi gear but any gear. It gives everyone else a better idea of what to look for, if it's worthwhile, any problems or tolerances in your grow... every bean is different but there are similarities.

I do love Bodhi gear. Even if something isn't a favorite, it wasn't a waste of my time I certainly wasn't disappointed even in things I wasn't the biggest fan of, all of his gear so far (minus the ones I haven't flowered or only had males so far) have paid for themselves. Obviously exclude testers, but if it's out there you should be able to find something.


----------



## mrrager420 (Aug 14, 2014)

Anyone grow/smoke Mothers Milk, Pagoda, Northern Lights #5 and Sunshine Daydream? Thinking about getting Mothers Milk and SSDD next order but just curious on the others.


----------



## swagslayer420 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wish Mountain just dropped!!! Mr danks 80's era super afghani by way of kansas bumps uglies with the appalachia mega dude. Extreme aromas and flavors of majoon, dry nuts, spices, stone fruits, hair spray, figs, cherry bark syrup, metal shop, honey and hash… solid yield, bushy frame, ultra zonking effect. 9 weeks. Limited edition, Afkansastan x Appalachia


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 15, 2014)

My Blue Tara and TER. The TER's lowers are stretching and getting to the top. Smells sweet/berryish on stem rub. The Blue Tara has a more Bubba smell but it's got something else there too, almost something sweet in the background. TER is the first pick Looks like I am getting the indicas I am looking for from the appearance stand point anyways.


----------



## tman42 (Aug 15, 2014)

I am hoping to get some help deciding on which Bodhi strain to order. I have it down to this, I am sending in cash to pre order (about a week out for drop) some Black Triangle and cannot decide on the other pack I want to purchase between Clusterfunk, Lucky Charms and Golden Triangle. Anyone have any useful information to sway me one way or another? As of now I think I am leaning towards Clusterfunk. Thanks for any input guys!

TMan


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2014)

swagslayer420 said:


> Wish Mountain just dropped!!! Mr danks 80's era super afghani by way of kansas bumps uglies with the appalachia mega dude. Extreme aromas and flavors of majoon, dry nuts, spices, stone fruits, hair spray, figs, cherry bark syrup, metal shop, honey and hash… solid yield, bushy frame, ultra zonking effect. 9 weeks. Limited edition, Afkansastan x Appalachia


Good grief! What is majoon? What are stone fruits? Do I really want to smoke 'metal shop' and hair spray?

In other words, you plant Wish Mountain expecting.....whatever you get, I guess.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 15, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Good grief! What is majoon? What are stone fruits? Do I really want to smoke 'metal shop' and hair spray?
> 
> In other words, you plant Wish Mountain expecting.....whatever you get, I guess.



Heh! I thought the same thing. That's one of the more bizarre descriptions I've read


----------



## Dank D (Aug 15, 2014)

tman42 said:


> I am hoping to get some help deciding on which Bodhi strain to order. I have it down to this, I am sending in cash to pre order (about a week out for drop) some Black Triangle and cannot decide on the other pack I want to purchase between Clusterfunk, Lucky Charms and Golden Triangle. Anyone have any useful information to sway me one way or another? As of now I think I am leaning towards Clusterfunk. Thanks for any input guys!
> 
> TMan


Golden triangle is an awesome strain... But if you've already made your mind up on the Black Triangle then I say go with your gut and grab that clusterfunk! 

You will be happy with whatever choice you make, but clusterfunk and golden triangle would be my choice.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 15, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Good grief! What is majoon? What are stone fruits? Do I really want to smoke 'metal shop' and hair spray?
> 
> In other words, you plant Wish Mountain expecting.....whatever you get, I guess.


I'd assume stone fruits are like peaches and plums. But what do I know


----------



## tman42 (Aug 15, 2014)

Dank D said:


> Golden triangle is an awesome strain... But if you've already made your mind up on the Black Triangle then I say go with your gut and grab that clusterfunk!
> 
> You will be happy with whatever choice you make, but clusterfunk and golden triangle would be my choice.


Thanks for the reply Dank D. Is there anything bad you have seen/heard about the Black Triangle or is the Golden Triangle just that good that you would suggest it first over the Black Triangle? Hmm now you have me thinking, maybe I will pick up three packs instead.

TMan


----------



## Dank D (Aug 15, 2014)

tman42 said:


> Thanks for the reply Dank D. Is there anything bad you have seen/heard about the Black Triangle or is the Golden Triangle just that good that you would suggest it over first over the Black Triangle? Hmm now you have me thinking, maybe I will pick up three packs instead.
> 
> TMan


I've heard nothing but great things about both the black triangle and clusterfunk. I'll definitely be picking up a pack of each when they drop! I can't wait to find out what the original g13/hp papa is all about.

Of the three, my only experience so far has been with the golden triangle and found an amazing tk leaner with a unique touch of "orange blossom" undertones. Some serious og funk on this girl. The appy and tk make a great match.


----------



## D619 (Aug 15, 2014)

I thought Bodhi lost the original g13/hp papa.. Those are tough choices. 

@Dank D how many seeds did you pop to find the TK leaner? 

This thread is classic, great info, humor and drama funk all rapped up in one roll. 

I'm still waiting on any smoke reports on Dragon Fruit and Lemon D.. Anyone? Thanks and thread on!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 15, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> I've been thinking about getting a strain from him.... need another knockout punch. Chernobyl sounds like it could bring something like I'm looking for... if not completely, i could of course keep the best male and breed him to maybe Bodhi's TE or Blockhead!!!


You will love TGA Subcool its all fire. His 9lb hammer is getting lots of attention but there are the classics like Vortex, JillyBean, PlushBerry, Chernobyl, Dr Who, Deep Purple, Galactic Jack, Jack Skellington, Jack the Ripper, Qleaner, Qush, and Ripped Bubba


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 15, 2014)

I still need to grow out my Bodhi HP13 bastard series, I have six of them.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 15, 2014)

His 9 lbs. is getting attention for all the wrong reasons.... Do not get me wrong the next beans I am popping are TGA but it is Timewreck and Qrazy Train both of which I expect to be dank as hell. But TGA as a whole is pushing out strains left and right, just kinda waiting for the dust to settle and see what sticks around ya know.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 15, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> I still need to grow out my Bodhi HP13 bastard series, I have six of them.


That's GGG I believe.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 16, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> That's GGG I believe.


I believe you are correct, otherwise I'd have been all over it 
Minus Little Blessings, 1 and 2, Bodhi hasn't released anything bastard like to my knowledge. 

I'd definitely be popping those. I'm still excited to see what late night, pain killing cannabis I can find in TER.


----------



## calicat (Aug 16, 2014)

D619 I believe he still has the original f1 male. The f2 series would be out of the dirty room restocks. And the F3 series is the Deadly G which will only be used in mother cuts that have a chance to express and not be completely bullied.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I believe you are correct, otherwise I'd have been all over it
> Minus Little Blessings, 1 and 2, Bodhi hasn't released anything bastard like to my knowledge.
> 
> I'd definitely be popping those. I'm still excited to see what late night, pain killing cannabis I can find in TER.


She has amazing structure. I think I'm in love  Glad I kept my male he looked to have this same type of structure it was a little early to tell with him I'll have to flower him out in a few months and seed up a clone or two. The TER is stretching quite a bit more then the Blue Tara it seems, and HUGE thick stem on her.

My TER hasn't shown pistils yet but lots of what looks like little tear drops ready to throw a pistil out or two  The TER has 1 little pistil like thing hanging out of the lower nodes about 3rd up, it's weird and very very small but it's not a plant hair it has that translucent look of a new pistil no visible calyx. It's been visible for about 2 weeks now I want to say, it's weird. Blue Tara has shown she's female. Super excited to get these budding up.

The longer I grow this Bodhi gear the more I kick myself for not grabbing that seedsman promo. I have to get some Goji in my garden.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I have to get some Goji in my garden.


Indeed you do [berry pheno]. I started 3 solo stash, where the nepali [goji] is replaced by Hollywood Kush w/ the snow lotus. Hope for something nice if a girl comes forth.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 16, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> She has amazing structure. I think I'm in love  Glad I kept my male he looked to have this same type of structure it was a little early to tell with him I'll have to flower him out in a few months and seed up a clone or two. The TER is stretching quite a bit more then the Blue Tara it seems, and HUGE thick stem on her.
> 
> My TER hasn't shown pistils yet but lots of what looks like little tear drops ready to throw a pistil out or two  The TER has 1 little pistil like thing hanging out of the lower nodes about 3rd up, it's weird and very very small but it's not a plant hair it has that translucent look of a new pistil no visible calyx. It's been visible for about 2 weeks now I want to say, it's weird. Blue Tara has shown she's female. Super excited to get these budding up.
> 
> The longer I grow this Bodhi gear the more I kick myself for not grabbing that seedsman promo. I have to get some Goji in my garden.


Don't forget there will always be more promos and Goji isn't going anywhere based off of what I've read at the bay. I need to get a pack myself, just the lone gal is lonely and I'd love to see what else I can find.


----------



## D619 (Aug 16, 2014)

calicat said:


> D619 I believe he still has the original f1 male. The f2 series would be out of the dirty room restocks. And the F3 series is the Deadly G which will only be used in mother cuts that have a chance to express and not be completely bullied.


Thanks Calicat, that's great news. Original Dank Sinatra will be returning .. That would be epic.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 16, 2014)

Okay since there is some Goji love, I wanted to post a picture of my Goji gal. She is a 10-11 week gal. This is a shot of a vegging Goji in a party cup, yes a party cup. I'm trying to delay flowering her again (have white lotus to flower again, this time without error and a much larger root system)

She will easily 2.5 to 3 x stretch. I do love her and we've danced at least 9 harvests


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 16, 2014)

Also note her red stems, a beautiful effect of the snow lotus papa. She's not the only one I've seen this but she is the most drastic I've had


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Don't forget there will always be more promos and Goji isn't going anywhere based off of what I've read at the bay. I need to get a pack myself, just the lone gal is lonely and I'd love to see what else I can find.


How does a femmed Goji cross sound?

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/illuminati-seeds-delusional-og/prod_4896.html


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 16, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> How does a femmed Goji cross sound?
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/illuminati-seeds-delusional-og/prod_4896.html


Well I'm not into fems, and I don't know this company. Could be good but why not just buy the real deal at that price?


----------



## COGrown (Aug 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Well I'm not into fems, and I don't know this company. Could be good but why not just buy the real deal at that price?


Illuminati is the real deal. Not going in to it too much, their breeder is fairly well known on some other forums, and their seeds have been around for a while on the smaller banks as well. For people who are into feminized seeds, they'd be a good breeder to check out.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Well I'm not into fems, and I don't know this company. Could be good but why not just buy the real deal at that price?


Uhhhh......to avoid males.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Illuminati is the real deal. Not going in to it too much, their breeder is fairly well known on some other forums, and their seeds have been around for a while on the smaller banks as well. For people who are into feminized seeds, they'd be a good breeder to check out.


Looks like their male is called Pestilence: Pestilence (Abusive OG x West Coast Dog/OGers). Can you drop some knowledge on this?


----------



## Dank D (Aug 16, 2014)

D619 said:


> I thought Bodhi lost the original g13/hp papa.. Those are tough choices.
> 
> @Dank D how many seeds did you pop to find the TK leaner?
> 
> ...


@D619

Popped 2 seeds got 2 girls... One sweet green crack pheno (wasn't a fan) and the tk leaner. Not sure if I got lucky or not but found exactly what I was hoping for and it only took 2 seeds...

I can say the exact same about the lemon penetration. Popped 2 seeds got 2 girls. One very bland pheno a bit disappointing...but the other girl blew me away with the smell and taste. Straight lemon peels like I have never experienced with a cannabis plant before. Can be pulled at 8 weeks too. Lacks a bit in potency but I am going to see if running from clone for 9 weeks helps with that.


----------



## Know One (Aug 16, 2014)

After finishing the Super Snow Lotus I noticed a similarity to a strain I loved called White Russian (AK47 X White Widow) from Serious Seeds that I grew that back in 2006. If I didn't know better, It would be easy to mistake SSL for WR.. 
Both the smell, texture, and characteristics are the same. Anyone else grow the White Russian I'm talking about?
A fav of mine for sure.

Bodhi SSL (Aug 2014)




This pheno SSL has the unique sandalwood taste buried in there that was mentioned earlier.

Below is the White Russian from Serious Seeds I grew back in 2006. Very similar all around.


----------



## Mr John (Aug 16, 2014)

D619 said:


> Thanks Calicat, that's great news. Original Dank Sinatra will be returning .. That would be epic.


Been waiting for two years for Mr. Sinatra I'll be first in line to order!!!


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 16, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Uhhhh......to avoid males.


No makes sense, I don't hate males but I can see situations when they are undesirable.


----------



## D619 (Aug 16, 2014)

Know One said:


> After finishing the Super Snow Lotus I noticed a similarity to a strain I loved called White Russian (AK47 X White Widow) from Serious Seeds that I grew that back in 2006. If I didn't know better, It would be easy to mistake SSL for WR..
> Both the smell, texture, and characteristics are the same. Anyone else grow the White Russian I'm talking about?
> A fav of mine for sure.
> 
> ...





Dank D said:


> @D619
> 
> Popped 2 seeds got 2 girls... One sweet green crack pheno (wasn't a fan) and the tk leaner. Not sure if I got lucky or not but found exactly what I was hoping for and it only took 2 seeds...
> 
> I can say the exact same about the lemon penetration. Popped 2 seeds got 2 girls. One very bland pheno a bit disappointing...but the other girl blew me away with the smell and taste. Straight lemon peels like I have never experienced with a cannabis plant before. Can be pulled at 8 weeks too. Lacks a bit in potency but I am going to see if running from clone for 9 weeks helps with that.


Thanks Dank D, That's killer finding keeper popping only 2 beans. As for Lemon P, hope the clone run helps out with the potency.


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 17, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> His 9 lbs. is getting attention for all the wrong reasons.... Do not get me wrong the next beans I am popping are TGA but it is Timewreck and Qrazy Train both of which I expect to be dank as hell. But TGA as a whole is pushing out strains left and right, just kinda waiting for the dust to settle and see what sticks around ya know.


I did a little research on the 9lb Hammer... it seems there is a bit of concern about her throwing nanners. Pretty plant, potent and super quick finisher, but hermi issues. I am not bashing dude's gear, as I have not personally grown any, but as you mentioned before I would like to try some of his gear after some of the dust has settled and there seems to be some more clarity as to which strains are solid and which ones are genetically prone to hermi. His shit looks great though and there seems to be some bomb crosses from what I have seen.


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 17, 2014)

tman42 said:


> I am hoping to get some help deciding on which Bodhi strain to order. I have it down to this, I am sending in cash to pre order (about a week out for drop) some Black Triangle and cannot decide on the other pack I want to purchase between Clusterfunk, Lucky Charms and Golden Triangle. Anyone have any useful information to sway me one way or another? As of now I think I am leaning towards Clusterfunk. Thanks for any input guys!
> 
> TMan


Where did the Clusterfunk drop?


----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 17, 2014)

Know One said:


> After finishing the Super Snow Lotus I noticed a similarity to a strain I loved called White Russian (AK47 X White Widow) from Serious Seeds that I grew that back in 2006. If I didn't know better, It would be easy to mistake SSL for WR..
> Both the smell, texture, and characteristics are the same. Anyone else grow the White Russian I'm talking about?
> A fav of mine for sure.
> 
> ...


yup... my first run was white russian, sour ak, blue hash and some bag seed.

got the last pack of TER from cannazon couple days ago. thinking about doing my first soil run this time for stealth reasons. might try ocean forest in 2 gallon smart pots.


----------



## COGrown (Aug 17, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> yup... my first run was white russian, sour ak, blue hash and some bag seed.
> 
> got the last pack of TER from cannazon couple days ago. thinking about doing my first soil run this time for stealth reasons. might try ocean forest in 2 gallon smart pots.


I'm running a couple test clones flowered small in 2 gallon smart pots in soil, I'm curious to see if this will be enough root space for clones that achieve a maximum height of 2-2.5' tall in flower. (I have a low-ish ceiling in my blooming area and would prefer to run many smaller plants than a couple large horizontally trained plants, I get bored if I have less than 3-4 different strains to smoke on at any given time). Any thoughts on this from the more experienced soil growers? I have always done my soil in either 5 gal buckets or 3 gallon smart pots before, and not had rootbinding issues before, but I have seen in other grows with my genetics that 2 gallons of soil in a conventional pot or grow bag does not seem to be enough root space for most flowering plants, and they suffer in quality and yield because of it.


----------



## calicat (Aug 17, 2014)

Cogrown as long as you air, light, or chemically prune the root mass you will not be confined to the normal consequence(s) of having plants especially flowering ones in smaller pots.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2014)

If you think about it, root pruning effectively increases root mass by MASSIVELY increasing the amount of fine roots in the inner pot. That place stays moist longer too so your plants can continue to draw nutrients.

Roots circling a pot are largely limited to the outer edge of the pot and when that area drys up, they stop drinking and slow down photosynthesis.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2014)

my goji are MONSTERs this run. 5 ft tall. I have noticed that the goji (my cut) has a high resistance to heat and intense light.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 17, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> my goji are MONSTERs this run. 5 ft tall. I have noticed that the goji (my cut) has a high resistance to heat and intense light.


Mine brushed off mid and upper 90 s like it wasn't even going on. Was just as healthy as if it was 75.


----------



## calicat (Aug 17, 2014)

I disagree on some of your points FP. Yes root pruning does increase the primary root mass by alot at times. But in the process of the positive stress applied if done correctly it limits those secondary or tertiary roots to the consolidated primary root mass. Have you ever looked at your root mass after harvest comparatively a plant that was root pruned versus a plant that has not been pruned? You will notice on the root pruned one the primary root mass is more fibrous in nature because the secondary and tertiary roots are growing inwardly rather than outwardly.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2014)

calicat said:


> I disagree on some of your points FP. Yes root pruning does increase the primary root mass by alot at times. But in the process of the positive stress applied if done correctly it limits those secondary or tertiary roots to the consolidated primary root mass. Have you ever looked at your root mass after harvest comparatively a plant that was root pruned versus a plant that has not been pruned? You will notice on the root pruned one the primary root mass is more fibrous in nature because the secondary and tertiary roots are growing inwardly rather than outwardly.


 That is what i was saying.

Root pruning sends out tons of little roots into the bulk of your growth media. A nice network evenl;y dispersed instead of focused on the outside of the pot.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2014)

Goji on the left. 3 weeks 12/12


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 17, 2014)

i am so high but i think i seen some really good strains way up on this page. Yeah diff strains rock.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 17, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> His 9 lbs. is getting attention for all the wrong reasons.... Do not get me wrong the next beans I am popping are TGA but it is Timewreck and Qrazy Train both of which I expect to be dank as hell. But TGA as a whole is pushing out strains left and right, just kinda waiting for the dust to settle and see what sticks around ya know.



He does but he uses a lot of the same strain to make crosses and its a very stable strain aka jack the ripper, apollo 13 and vortex. I know he has been using jesus OG lately with his new strains which has been made by somebody else. I've watched a few of his testers on youtube grow out the 9lb hammer and had now problems. Who knows but I don't think TGA with rep would release a non stable strain, he has a lot of pro testers he uses.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I believe you are correct, otherwise I'd have been all over it
> Minus Little Blessings, 1 and 2, Bodhi hasn't released anything bastard like to my knowledge.
> 
> I'd definitely be popping those. I'm still excited to see what late night, pain killing cannabis I can find in TER.


HP13 is from the original bastard series.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> How does a femmed Goji cross sound?
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/illuminati-seeds-delusional-og/prod_4896.html


I recently harvested my chernobyl, goji og, and GreenCrack and found way down deep in the bottom of the goji and chernobyl mature fem seeds. 25 chernobyl and 30 goji OG's. If they cross pollinated it would be an interesting breed.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 17, 2014)

sweet. seeds are always good especially if you find them and let them mature. Bonus.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 17, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> sweet. seeds are always good especially if you find them and let them mature. Bonus.


I only want to find beans if I let them get there. Otherwise they are undesirable in my grow.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I only want to find beans if I let them get there. Otherwise they are undesirable in my grow.


That is why you have to run the seeds and find a stable mother......a keeper, one that won't hermie. It can take several runs but this is how new breeds are made. Luckily these seeds came from fems and no males so they are 100% fem.

Could you imagine all the pheno's you could get from Goji OG x Chernobyl? A lot thats what.

Chernobyl: Blood Wreck x Jack the Ripper: Jack the Ripper: Jacks Cleaner x Space Queen
Jacks Cleaner is from purple haze, Northern Lights, Jack Herer, Skunk #1
Space Queen: Romulan x C99, Princess x P.50

Goji OG: Nepali OG x Snow Lotus
Nepali OG, OG kush, ChemDawg
Snow Lotus: Afgooyey x Blockhead
Afgooyey = Maui Haze
Block Head = Sweet Tooth = Sweet Pink GrapeFruit = Blueberry = Temple Flo = Afghani.

I do my homework on the reg. breeding is very hard and takes a long time and testing. That is why most don't do it, the number of excellent growers out way breeders probably 1,000 to 1 and that is only counting the known breeders.

Lots of strains are accidentally made due to these same circumstances like Golden Goat from a breeder out of kansas his plants accidentally got cross pollinated by another and bam he eventually came out with the very potent clone only Golden Goat, the rockstar of Denver dispensaries.

http://www.kindreviews.com/tag/golden-goat-lineage/


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 17, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> That is why you have to run the seeds and find a stable mother......a keeper, one that won't hermie. It can several runs but this is how new breeds are made. Luckily these seeds came from fems and no males so they are 100% fem.
> 
> Could you imagine all the pheno's you could get from Goji OG x Chernobyl? A lot thats what.
> 
> ...



True true many times accidents have made stains we love. However from my experience of bag beans and most likely accidental pollination, plants tend to have undesirable outcomes like intersexing. I'd much rather have true breeding happen from plants not hermied is all. To each their own, and I do love Golden Goat.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> True true many times accidents have made stains we love. However from my experience of bag beans and most likely accidental pollination, plants tend to have undesirable outcomes like intersexing. I'd much rather have true breeding happen from plants not hermied is all. To each their own, and I do love Golden Goat.


The Goji OG's were grown from seed and so were the Chernobyl. We grew out the chernobyl at least five times from a couple of strong mothers and got every pheno it is known to have, the Green Crack was a clone from Dark Heart Nursery that we get from Harborside Health Center in Oakland. DHN cuts, imo, are the best this dude knows his shit very well. I kind of wished we found a dozen or so seeds from the GreenCrack aka DreamQueen which DHN calls it cause he doesn't like the word "crack" in a medicines name, he is very passionate.

But I understand what you are saying.


----------



## calicat (Aug 17, 2014)

Is that what they are calling it now? Up here and even saw it in the Bay it was being called Green Ribbon.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 17, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3231109 View attachment 3231108 View attachment 3231107
> 
> Goji on the left. 3 weeks 12/12


 very nice i love ur goji og grows, would you say you flowered ur ladies at 3 feet tall and there now at 5 just wandering what the stretch is on these


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2014)

They were 1-1.5 feet tall when I flowered. Mine stretch at least 3x every time.
My girl alway has to be supported during the swell. I am trying out canopy rings this time. Bamboo and metal rods are too flexible for the weight.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2014)

scuse me, they were 2 feet tall if you include the pot. So they have stretched 2.5 times.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 17, 2014)

On cannazon Bodhi's Sorcerers Apprentice is in stock. Sorcerers Apprentice: Cheech Wizard x Applachia, it is a great strain, its made up of Green curry og x Afgooey x Blockhead x Green crack x Tres dawg.

And on attitude they have a lot of Bodhi's gear not sold out like Mothers Milk, Buddha's Hand, Lotus Larry, Love Triangle, Mountain Temple, Prayer Tower, SkyLotus, Snow Leopard, Super Snow Lotus, The Fuzz, White Lotus, etc

Goji is sold out though and so is lucky charms. I wanted to pick up some of the lemon puff or 5k puff but it has seem to have gone away.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 17, 2014)

calicat said:


> Is that what they are calling it now? Up here and even saw it in the Bay it was being called Green Ribbon.


Nah most still call it GreenCrack and if it is dream queen not from dark heart nursery it isn't GreenCrack it is a totally different strain. Only DHN's cut of Dream Queen is the real GreenCrack. SickMeds took their shot at it but ended up with an uber purple strain that looks amazing but lacks potency in a big way. I'm not knocking SickMeds they have some fire but their GreenCrack is Purple Crap.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 18, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> That is why you have to run the seeds and find a stable mother......a keeper, one that won't hermie. It can take several runs but this is how new breeds are made. Luckily these seeds came from fems and no males so they are 100% fem.
> 
> Could you imagine all the pheno's you could get from Goji OG x Chernobyl? A lot thats what.
> 
> ...


yep i got some golden goat seeds they came from colorado a couple weeks ago. There are some really good strains in CO.


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Nah most still call it GreenCrack and if it is dream queen not from dark heart nursery it isn't GreenCrack it is a totally different strain. Only DHN's cut of Dream Queen is the real GreenCrack. SickMeds took their shot at it but ended up with an uber purple strain that looks amazing but lacks potency in a big way. I'm not knocking SickMeds they have some fire but their GreenCrack is Purple Crap.


That is real talk...that green crack (sick meds)was wack....but purp


----------



## tman42 (Aug 18, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> Where did the Clusterfunk drop?


There is going to be a Bodhi drop in about a week or so at Seed Vault of California that includes Clusterfunk.

TMan

Sent from my SM-G900P using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tranquileyes (Aug 18, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> He does but he uses a lot of the same strain to make crosses and its a very stable strain aka jack the ripper, apollo 13 and vortex. I know he has been using jesus OG lately with his new strains which has been made by somebody else. I've watched a few of his testers on youtube grow out the 9lb hammer and had now problems. Who knows but I don't think TGA with rep would release a non stable strain, he has a lot of pro testers he uses.


Don't be so naive, or you'll end up feeling stupid in the future when you've got a garden full of dicks and seed (no hostility intended, I've just 'been there _felt_ that'). Sub, himself, has stated in the past that he has no issues working with potentially unstable strains. Check out some reports on his black cherry soda crosses. 

I have a tremendous amount of respect for the guy, I do believe he means well, and has provided many tutorials and useful info for the amateur grower. With that said, it's still 'us vs them' as far as I'm concerned. These forums should be used to spread actual knowledge based on first hand experiences to assist each others purchases and technique, not recommend gear or methods based on the character of an individual displayed in forum posts or a youtube series. 

My experience is limited to AOS. I had a hermie issue, and felt stupid upon further investigation of the line. I blame myself entirely, but a strain with 2+ years of reported instability should be discontinued, or at least noted upon purchase. This also says a lot about a company, whether they make coffee pots, cannabis seeds, or anything in between. People won't shut the fuck up about how tested the gear is, and how it _must be dope_. Well, if the method is that fool proof, how is it possible a strain which makes it out of testing, followed by over 2 years of reported issues, continue to be sold?


----------



## Scotch089 (Aug 18, 2014)

I know this isn't a bank review thread but I just wanted to preach how impressed I am with Cannazon, they have sunshine daydream left and I nabbed it up while I could. Awesome shipping. Completely hopped over Chicago for me (where most of attitudes trouble is) and came straight from them to my states capital. Thought that was VERY big being all the trouble with customs. And relatively cheap compared to TSSC, who's package has been in Chicago for about a week now. I ordered from cannazon close to a week after tssc and cannazon will be getting here today whereas my other may not be till Wednesday.

(Thanks natro, they will have my business again)


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 18, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> These forums should be used to spread actual knowledge based on first hand experiences to assist each others purchases and technique, not recommend gear or methods based on the character of an individual displayed in forum posts or a youtube series.
> 
> My experience is limited to AOS. I had a hermie issue, and felt stupid upon further investigation of the line.


Good post. 

Two popped beans got me one fem AOS that I've smoked, and two huge clones getting flushed this week. No herms.

Add to several others that I've listed before, and that makes my results now [per TGA strains] 7 - 0, the zero representing number of hermed females. I drop this same post now and then only for balance to the herm city TGA reports.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 18, 2014)

Damn scotch now im gonna have to give them a shot with my next order for sure. 
Told myself no more seeds till I atleast get some more in the ground other than the few I have in the party cup comp though so we shall see. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tranquileyes (Aug 18, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Good post.
> 
> Two popped beans got me one fem AOS that I've smoked, and two huge clones getting flushed this week. No herms.
> 
> Add to several others that I've listed before, and that makes my results now [per TGA strains] 7 - 0, the zero representing number of hermed females. I drop this same post now and then only for balance to the herm city TGA reports.


I didn't intend for this to be a Sub/TGA bashing. I'm mostly trying to address those who hold a company, not even tga specific, to a different standard due to their online/social presence. At the end of the day we should be giving honest reviews, even if it means addressing an amateur mistake in our own gardens, or dissing a liked breeders gear. As a personality, Sub can do no wrong as far as I'm concerned. I've become a snob in my circle, as I'm sure many of us with some experience are guilty of, but even if I find myself disagreeing with sub, I do feel he's doing more good than bad for the community as a whole. But from a business standpoint, I disagree with the practice of keeping a product prone to malfunction in production. 

I specifically stated my experience was with AOS alone, I'm not calling for a TGA boycott based on two unstable strains. A quick search for ace of spades hermie is enough to detour many from aos and plushberry. If that weren't the case, I'd say nothing, for I would never bash genetics when my own fault may be in play. I beat myself up over what might be wrong with my setup or how I might be failing as a grower, only to find out the issue was with the breeder I was so fond of. 

I mean, everyone gets a goddamn butt boner every time Bodhi or other breeders replace a problem pack, so why are we so hesitant to call out a hermie issue? Why is that so frowned upon? No one gives a fuck about problematic Bodhi strains because he handles that shit with stellar customer service. People could be failing to germ his beans in motor oil, and he'll still gift a pack without investigation. Clearly stated, he gives a fuck about his customer base/fans, and our happiness is important to him. (so long as we're on the bay )

If shit can be talked about a business, the business is neglecting their customers and fanbase. If the little guys can turn a major problem into a PR home run by showing their customers/fans a little love with a replacement pack, I don't see why the big players can't as well. Instead if you try to report a TGA issue, the new age 'avengers' will have your fucking head, which is apparently an equally effective marketing technique....


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 18, 2014)

My Bodhi gals are 13 days into 12/12 now, and starting to cluster up little flowers. 

The Solos Stash cloned the fastest/easiest, stretched the most, and i starting to develop nice structure for some colas...Not to mention her stems are thick, so I hope she's planning on supporting a lot of weight!

Synergy...Ok, so 2 of the Synergy have tight internodal structure, and thinner stems...1 Synergy looks like a fucking beast, 

Not so sure about the Mothers Milk female...Looks like she's about to stack flowers, but a little lankier.

The Breakout by Hazeman(Rocky Mtn High cross) look phenominal, yet 2 of the 4 females had almost NO stretch in the initial 2 weeks of 12/12...Dwarfed by the rest, they still look splendid. 11 petal fan leaves.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 18, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> I didn't intend for this to be a Sub/TGA bashing.


I never took it that way. 

When I state my experiences, it's not to diminish yours. As I said, since I've had no herms from many tga beans, every now and then I say so for 'balance'. 

I got free tga beans from the 'tude some years ago before I'd ever heard of them. Ran 'em, smoked 'em, loved 'em, and ordered more. As TY likes to say here in the *Bodhi *thread about *Bodhi *strains, even the less stellar were good. Had I 'researched' tga, I'd likely have never ordered any, which I'm certainly happy that's not the case, as well as a few amigos who've shared the bud.



Metasynth said:


> My Bodhi gals are 13 days into 12/12 now, and starting to cluster up little flowers.
> 
> The Solos Stash cloned the fastest/easiest, stretched the most, and i starting to develop nice structure for some colas..


I'm having good success cloning solos stash, as well. Keep the updates coming, amigo. You're about 6 weeks ahead of me, and am very interested, especially in finishing time.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 18, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm having good success cloning solos stash, as well. Keep the updates coming, amigo. You're about 6 weeks ahead of me, and am very interested, especially in finishing time.


I'll try to remember to snap some pics when lights come on tonight.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 18, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> Don't be so naive, or you'll end up feeling stupid in the future when you've got a garden full of dicks and seed (no hostility intended, I've just 'been there _felt_ that'). Sub, himself, has stated in the past that he has no issues working with potentially unstable strains. Check out some reports on his black cherry soda crosses.
> 
> I have a tremendous amount of respect for the guy, I do believe he means well, and has provided many tutorials and useful info for the amateur grower. With that said, it's still 'us vs them' as far as I'm concerned. These forums should be used to spread actual knowledge based on first hand experiences to assist each others purchases and technique, not recommend gear or methods based on the character of an individual displayed in forum posts or a youtube series.
> 
> My experience is limited to AOS. I had a hermie issue, and felt stupid upon further investigation of the line. I blame myself entirely, but a strain with 2+ years of reported instability should be discontinued, or at least noted upon purchase. This also says a lot about a company, whether they make coffee pots, cannabis seeds, or anything in between. People won't shut the fuck up about how tested the gear is, and how it _must be dope_. Well, if the method is that fool proof, how is it possible a strain which makes it out of testing, followed by over 2 years of reported issues, continue to be sold?


I think the guy is an arrogant man child with a cult following, just my experience with him on these boards, but I can be an asshole too. He's added to the community, I wouldn't want it any other way as far as discounting breeders people get some good, helpful gear. Yet fuck him and the high horse he rode in on


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 18, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I never took it that way.
> 
> When I state my experiences, it's not to diminish yours. As I said, since I've had no herms from many tga beans, every now and then I say so for 'balance'.
> 
> ...



Nicely put. I've gotten hermi plants from Bodhi gear, but it was my fault. Growers error with too high Temps and growing into the light has caused problems with White Lotus. Also root bound pots have thrown a couple but again this is growers error.

As far as cloning goes, I've had zero problems with Bodhi gear. Damn I love the vigor


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Nicely put. I've gotten hermi plants from Bodhi gear, but it was my fault. Growers error with too high Temps and growing into the light has caused problems with White Lotus. Also root bound pots have thrown a couple but again this is growers error.
> 
> As far as cloning goes, I've had zero problems with Bodhi gear. Damn I love the vigor


Full on male flowers or just nanners?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I think the guy is an arrogant man child with a cult following


Fortunately, sub and jill do not magically appear, live or in hologram form, whenever I fire up some of their fine, fine smoke....though I get the feeling we'd likely get along. 

I haven't been billed for any dues, so I guess I'm not officially indoctrinated in the ' cult ', but do you know how I can join? Do you get freebies?


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 18, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Full on male flowers or just nanners?


Just a manner or two. It happened on white lotus where she grew into the light. 

Not full on male flowers, I had a superstitious which was root bound where I found a couple on the bottom brush. When ran again, it didn't occur.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Just a manner or two. It happened on white lotus where she grew into the light.
> 
> Not full on male flowers, I had a superstitious which was root bound where I found a couple on the bottom brush. When ran again, it didn't occur.


Cool. cool. 

Solos Stash
Mothers Milk
Synergy
Goji OG
SSDD

That's what I have by him...Anyone have hermie issues with these strains? Nanners? Full on boyparts? Lemme know.....


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 18, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Fortunately, sub and jill do not magically appear, live or in hologram form, whenever I fire up some of their fine, fine smoke....though I get the feeling we'd likely get along.
> 
> I haven't been billed for any dues, so I guess I'm not officially indoctrinated in the ' cult ', but do you know how I can join? Do you get freebies?


You must first proclaim to be a " weed need" mutter about things you don't understand (I think this will be something you'd fail at, regarding growing), believe super soil is something new while importing bat shit from Peru, and probably dress like a white thug from the suburbs.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 18, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> scuse me, they were 2 feet tall if you include the pot. So they have stretched 2.5 times.


 thank you mine are about 17 inches or so thats with out the pot i got it in a 1 and half gallon pot, which i want to put it in a 5 gallon but i dont know if i will have room but i need to wait cause i want myplants to be atleast 4-5-6 feet tall when there done


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 18, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> thank you mine are about 17 inches or so thats with out the pot i got it in a 1 and half gallon pot, which i want to put it in a 5 gallon but i dont know if i will have room but i need to wait cause i want myplants to be atleast 4-5-6 feet tall when there done


 pics? Goji is a stretcher. She should be about 4.5-5 feet tall with pot after flip.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 18, 2014)

the 5 up against the wall are goji og its hard to tell cause of the angle but there about 17-19inches


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 18, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Cool. cool.
> 
> Solos Stash
> Mothers Milk
> ...


All three SSDD gals were fine.

I don't mean to alarm anyone, I'm just being forth right and honest about my experience. All the strains minus white lotus were fine unless stressed. These stresses include severe root bound issues (remember I flower in 1 gallon pots, Bodhi gear loves root space) from over vegging (also I have a tent so girls can be pushed back, causing extra time), light poison and heat were issues with white lotus. I have a feeling this won't happen next time.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Aug 18, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> It should tell you in the email they send telling you that they reshipped what they sent in your order. Im in the same boat with the reship from seedsman, mine just went out yesterday as well lol. They were out of goji so I grabbed skylotus, not trying to be a debbie downer but you sure they are sending you ssdd? Just asking cus that was out of stock when I originally placed my order
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


Yep . they sent the SSDD.. I got two packs..

They were in stock when I ordered. My order was placed in mid July..

I got...
2 Sunshine Daydream
2 Silver Mountain
1 White Lotus
and 10 Goji OG beans for the delay/lack of Lucky Charms..
Also, the replacement beans to the beans they could not send were more expensive than the original beans. They hooked it up. 

It always pays to play nice when something goes wrong with your order.
Throwing a fit just makes you look like a jackass.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 18, 2014)

edited i think i was on the wrong thread i am so sorry all i am baked off my ass. i have not used the golden goat yet i will around january when i run my sativas. wow thsi c99 is so fucking strong. i am gonna stop reading and posting since i am confusing myself lol.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Aug 18, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> yep i got some golden goat seeds they came from colorado a couple weeks ago. There are some really good strains in CO.


Have you started those Golden Goats?
I got them too.. I traded some of these Bodhi beans I got for them actually.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 18, 2014)

HeartIandhank said:


> Have you started those Golden Goats?
> I got them too.. I traded some of these Bodhi beans I got for them actually.


not yet bro. In January iwill with when i grow my sativas. i have a great group of sats and wil give them 6 months. well seeds will start in dec so i can really give them 6 months. i really need to spend $4k on 2 kick ass led lights so i can grow in summer without heat issues and $200 a month on ac. again all i looked back and i was on the wrong thread. man i am so baked. i am out for the night gonna smoke more and go bug the ole lady.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 18, 2014)

Upgrading my fan by 2x reduced my temps by 15 degrees.

Might be worth looking into if you vent outside.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 18, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Upgrading my fan by 2x reduced my temps by 15 degrees.
> 
> Might be worth looking into if you vent outside.


Just hanging the same carbon filter from the tent, closer to the light lowers mine by 10 degrees. Need to make a stand as I can't have everything falling from the weight hanging.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 19, 2014)

@Amos Otis

Solos Stash, 13 days in to 12/12...Like you, I popped three...I got one girl...here's a peek..






Here's my one Mothers Milk female. Again, popped 3 beans, got one girl.


----------



## DustyNugs (Aug 19, 2014)

Chopped this beautiful lady tonight and damn I'm excited to give this one a try... I've liked my SSDD#2 from the get-go and now I finally get to see her all dolled up. I think she was flipped around 10-15 inches and stretched about 2x. She's finished really fast at about week 7-8, she's certainly done though. Fat, dense buds that had to be tied up or be touching the ground. She's pretty mild on the odor until you give her a leaf rub. Reeks of straight up earthy Bubba kush and hopefully has that taste that accompanies it. 

SSDD#2


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 19, 2014)

great looking plants. ]
DN well done. that plant looks perfectly done.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 19, 2014)

DustyNugs said:


> She's finished really fast at about week 7-8, she's certainly done though.


That's the first report of this fast finishing time for SSDD I've heard or read. I might have hung on to a couple in that case. OTOH, I do have an 8 week Blood Orange [clone ]nearly done, but it's my last one of those also.


----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 19, 2014)

had a couple dream lotus hermie... other people reported it too on the forums here.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 19, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> I didn't intend for this to be a Sub/TGA bashing. I'm mostly trying to address those who hold a company, not even tga specific, to a different standard due to their online/social presence. At the end of the day we should be giving honest reviews, even if it means addressing an amateur mistake in our own gardens, or dissing a liked breeders gear. As a personality, Sub can do no wrong as far as I'm concerned. I've become a snob in my circle, as I'm sure many of us with some experience are guilty of, but even if I find myself disagreeing with sub, I do feel he's doing more good than bad for the community as a whole. But from a business standpoint, I disagree with the practice of keeping a product prone to malfunction in production.
> 
> I specifically stated my experience was with AOS alone, I'm not calling for a TGA boycott based on two unstable strains. A quick search for ace of spades hermie is enough to detour many from aos and plushberry. If that weren't the case, I'd say nothing, for I would never bash genetics when my own fault may be in play. I beat myself up over what might be wrong with my setup or how I might be failing as a grower, only to find out the issue was with the breeder I was so fond of.
> 
> ...


I agree, I suppose I have had better luck with TGA than I have with Bodhi seeds. Usually we grow DHN cuts. I've never had TGA's Chernobyl, Vortex, JillyBean or PlushBerry hermie on me but I have had problems getting my goji OG beans to pop. I had six, germed 3 and one popped and then got root rot which I had never had, not blaming bodhi for either situations. I love bodhi's gear I just harvested a half of goji, it would have been a couple of oz's if it were not for the root rot. And right now I'm medicating nightly with Road Kill Unicorn which I love and it helps with my back spasms.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 19, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> had a couple dream lotus hermie... other people reported it too on the forums here.


Just nanners or full on male flowers? Does this mean anything with Snow Lotus in it is compromised?


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 19, 2014)

HeartIandhank said:


> Have you started those Golden Goats?
> I got them too.. I traded some of these Bodhi beans I got for them actually.


How did u get golden goat beans when it is clone only?

I have some Gage Green Genitics: Golden Gage, can't wait to run it!

Golden Gage; Golden Goat x Joseph OG


----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 19, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Just nanners or full on male flowers? Does this mean anything with Snow Lotus in it is compromised?


it showed male at 12/12 and I left the males a week or two before I cut them down. 1 or 2 of the males started popping pistils. most people seem to think it is the blueberry in it.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 19, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> it showed male at 12/12 and I left the males a week or two before I cut them down. 1 or 2 of the males started popping pistils. most people seem to think it is the blueberry in it.


So you actually had a hermie where a male started showing ladyparts? I hear that's rarer.


----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 19, 2014)

yup... there are pictures floating around.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 19, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> yup... there are pictures floating around.


Right on. Not as scary as the ladies growing balls. Keep them hermie reports coming, guys!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 19, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> I agree, I suppose I have had better luck with TGA than I have with Bodhi seeds.


Goji [berry] is as good as anything I've ever smoked. It reminds me of the best TGA strains. 

LOL - just kidding. 

I have a theory about why TGA seems to have more herm reports than Bodhi and others. Just a theory. But they sell gobs of beans compared to many other companies. If herm % ran the same as in all companies, they would still have far more reports....if you see where I'm coming from.


----------



## gabechihua (Aug 19, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> How did u get golden goat beans when it is clone only?


S1's are a possibility.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 19, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Goji [berry] is as good as anything I've ever smoked. It reminds me of the best TGA strains.
> 
> LOL - just kidding.
> 
> I have a theory about why TGA seems to have more herm reports than Bodhi and others. Just a theory. But they sell gobs of beans compared to many other companies. If herm % ran the same as in all companies, they would still have far more reports....if you see where I'm coming from.


I only ran into herms with 9lb hammer and Agent Orange


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 19, 2014)

If Bodhi gear was frequently intersexed, surly we would have many more complaints with this many pages. 

I know when something is my fault or if it's a trait. Only reason I brought it up is because it did happen but in interest of full disclosure I mention it as it did happen due to undesirable conditions. Plus Goji for me is thriving in my hot tent, no problems with her in mid to upper 90s at times


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 19, 2014)

my Goji will pop a single nanner or two if I take her a past 9 weeks.

but that is her harvest time. Cannabis will try to self pollinate after maturation.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeah the Space Bomb I stopped running a little while ago started throwing nanners when I took her to 70 days, took it as long as I could to get that couch lock going since it was the last time I was running it and had not had the patience to take it that far lol. So I do buy into the "survival mode" hermi symptom because up until that point I had not seen any boy parts and had been growing the 2 phenos of that for a year.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 19, 2014)

9 weeks? That's awesome on your gal. Mines easily 75


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 19, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> How did u get golden goat beans when it is clone only?
> 
> I have some Gage Green Genitics: Golden Gage, can't wait to run it!
> 
> Golden Gage; Golden Goat x Joseph OG


I am on a private thread with allot of growers in CO and all over. I have the hook up. I have a few strains that would blow your mind. Oh and the one who made the Godlen goat gave seeds to one of them. they made more.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 19, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I am on a private thread with allot of growers in CO and all over. I have the hook up. I have a few strains that would blow your mind. Oh and the one who made the Godlen goat gave seeds to one of them. they made more.


I'm a grower in San Francisco


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 19, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> my Goji will pop a single nanner or two if I take her a past 9 weeks.


Now you have me worried. I (wrongly) assumed that Gogi was 10+ week endeavor. I leave for Florida the day my Gogi's hit 9 weeks, and return a week later.

Here's to hoping I don't return to a mess....


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 19, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Now you have me worried. I (wrongly) assumed that Gogi was 10+ week endeavor. I leave for Florida the day my Gogi's hit 9 weeks, and return a week later.
> 
> Here's to hoping I don't return to a mess....


Honestly I'll be shocked if you have a problem. The massive bodhi thread over at the bay showed most going over 10 weeks, some going past 12! I bet if you look at your plants, you could tell. Just very few of the Bodhi plants posted were actually finished, truly finished at 9 weeks. (Yes some took before than but if they said 9 weeks, it was usually not truly finished in appearance)

Have some fun on that vacation!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 19, 2014)

After a brief ol'rub on the stem the TER smells of fruit punchieness. You're going to need to support the flowers  the main stalk is huge thick but the branches are long and thin.

The Blue Tara I can't really get a smell from, but she's keeping up so far with the stretch of the TER, it's only been a week in flower tomorrow. She's starting to branch up a little better to, hers go straight to the top while the TER's go out to the sides they don't seem to concerned with becoming part of the canopy, more content to flap around in the breeze on the outside. Massive leaves on this Blue Tara gal, my hands are fairly large, and she almost covers em entirely. 

TER :  The pictures aren't the greatest it's hard to get a nice main stalk shot with all the foliage, you can kind of see the floppy branching.

Blue Tara :  This ones not so shy, I got a better picture of her.

Clones off both tomorrow too damn lazy tonight.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Now you have me worried. I (wrongly) assumed that Gogi was 10+ week endeavor. I leave for Florida the day my Gogi's hit 9 weeks, and return a week later.
> 
> Here's to hoping I don't return to a mess....


hey you can make a wicking feed system that will water them for 5-7 days. hit google.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Now you have me worried. I (wrongly) assumed that Gogi was 10+ week endeavor. I leave for Florida the day my Gogi's hit 9 weeks, and return a week later.
> 
> Here's to hoping I don't return to a mess....


I take her down at 9 weeks and 2-4 days. literally like one or two nanners just starting to form.

Most people have 10-12 week phenos. I got very lucky. If your girl is still half white at 9 weeks, you should be fine.

My girl is just a little white on some smal foxtails at 9.5 weeks. Also purples a bit in cold/windy conditions on her tops.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 20, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I take her down at 9 weeks and 2-4 days. literally like one or two nanners just starting to form.
> 
> Most people have 10-12 week phenos. I got very lucky. If your girl is still half white at 9 weeks, you should be fine.
> 
> My girl is just a little white on some smal foxtails at 9.5 weeks. Also purples a bit in cold/windy conditions on her tops.


Sounds lovely.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 20, 2014)

By the way Bodhi lovers, I thought I'd post this here because, well we have an interest in Bodhi gear. This is from over at the bay at the Release Info Thread.

"so i hope this does not backfire, but i think its gonna work out pretty good. if I'm breaking the site rules in any way ill remove it, but everything will be taking place offsite, this is just a notice. I'm so behind and overworked, and have not had time to get these testers out to the fam, so I'm having my wife take charge and see how she does.

if you would like to test some new lines please send your stateside details, screen name, sites you will be posting on, and three to five choices from the list. top priority goes to deadly g testers, proven test growers, and people i have talked to about testing, but everybody is welcome, no body will be turned away. 

send your request to

[email protected]

it may be a week or two to get things into full swing, so be patient. please indicate if you want to grow one or two lines. (of our pick from your choices). 

heres current the list:

test now summer 2014

aft x snow lotus
snow temple temple x snow lotus
star lotus stardawg x snow lotus
purple lotus urkle x snow lotus
p75 x snow lotus
nl5 noof x snow lotus
afkansastan x snow lotus
jamaican x snow lotus
jitterbug perfume kudra x snow lotus
juicy fruit thai x snow lotus
krush x snow lotus (long flowering)
legend og x snow lotus



others:

kudra x appalachia
mss x appalachia 
giesel x appalachia
krush x old mother ghani (long flowering)
og nepali x ik
purple unicorn x yo mama
mss x yo mama
stardawg x goji f3
afkansastan x ik
jamaican x aruba
yogi giesel x yo mama

97 blue moonshine x purple nl5
la street ghani x kandahar
cuban black haze x kandahar
jamaican x goji og 33
hindu skunk dawg x goji og 33
afkan x old mama ghani
kerela x old mama ghani (long flowering)


88 g13/hp (original hashplant pheno) x:

urkle
purple kush sr71
lemon thai indy
akansastan
goji b cut
xj13
noof nl5
congolese (pine tree pheno)
uw 86 black hash-plant
stardawg x 2 phenos
a35
chem 4
ecsd
blue dream sat
congolese (bonobo breath pheno)
atf
chem 3
pure kush suge
goji queen mother
ghost og
old ghani
lemon diesel
pink panther
larry og
la hindu
pure kush x the white
og nepali
dirty hippy
sensi star
lemon thai sat
purple diesel
pot of gold
afgoo
gdp
c99 ray davies
super silver haze 
tigermelon
skywalker og
ha og
blockhead
wookie 7
hippy slayer
kudra
bs sweet skunk
cherry pie
bubbashine
cali o
gsc forum
purple unicorn
pinesoul
nl5 purple sat"


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm not sure bodhi's wife would like all the extra emails she is gonna receive. @TonightYou take the email address down. Then pm it to peeps who are interested.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 20, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> I'm not sure bodhi's wife would like all the extra emails she is gonna receive. @TonightYou take the email address down. Then pm it to peeps who are interested.


She posted it on the bay, which constantly is more populated than this board. I thought about that but in that thread alone it's accessible via Google.

The info is out there, I'm simply trying to help people who are interested. I don't see the harm as it isn't private nor behind a login.

ETA I thought about it though and I do see your point, I just think folks here would be interested and I already fired off an email to her.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> hey you can make a wicking feed system that will water them for 5-7 days. hit google.


Years ago, I ran a wick system exclusively using vermiculite and perlite. Big flower pots with cotton cords dangling out the bottom into a saucer of low strength nutes. Flushed it from the top with pure water weekly. Very easy, great system.


----------



## genuity (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks like a lot of work...I wonder how many males will be used. 

Not bad to be a tester now...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 20, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> hey you can make a wicking feed system that will water them for 5-7 days. hit google.



Thanks for the tip!

I have the watering covered. I'm more concerned that I will come back to a plant full of nanners as I asumed the strain needed at least 10 weeks to flower, and Flaming Pie said her Gogi is ready in 9 weeks and throws nanners if left to flower longer than that.


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok I was unsure of breedbay being open.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 20, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> Ok I was unsure of breedbay being open.


Yep can access it without login. If it wasn't, I'd ask for permission as I know some here don't visit there but would want an opportunity to test something


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 20, 2014)

Thumbs up carry on lol. Lots of gems in that lineup.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 20, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> Thumbs up carry on lol. Lots of gems in that lineup.


Yes there are, here is a copy of what I requested. I'd be happy with anything to be honest.

88g x afkanistan
88g x bubbashine (by the way, any chance bubbashine will ever be released again? Thai would probably be awesome meds!)
88g x UW 86 hash plant

Afkanistan x snow lotus

Giesel x Appy (love him as a male)

Afkanistan x old Ghani


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 20, 2014)

1st choice would be Congolese (pine tree) x 88g13hp. 2nd would be nl5 x snow lotus. 3rd would be Geisel x app. 4th any rotten musty strains. I think that Geisel is gonna be a popular one lol


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 20, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> 1st choice would be Congolese (pine tree) x 88g13hp. 2nd would be nl5 x snow lotus. 3rd would be Geisel x app. 4th any rotten musty strains. I think that Geisel is gonna be a popular one lol


Agreed. Wish I could a bought that back when it was released.

Mostly I'm looking for more indy style plants but it's always an exploration.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> 1st choice would be Congolese (pine tree) x 88g13hp. 2nd would be nl5 x snow lotus. 3rd would be Geisel x app. 4th any rotten musty strains. I think that Geisel is gonna be a popular one lol


Pass......I have 8 more Gojis and 5 ATF to work in and out of the future gardens, along w/ 3 solos stash in progress. Just did a bean inventory, and have so much stuff I want to get to. I have to steel myself against aquiring more beans. It ain't easy. But I honestly think I have all my favorite smoking preferences covered for a very long time. Even so......am happy for you cats that are able to further indulge.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 20, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Pass......I have 8 more Gojis and 5 ATF to work in and out of the future gardens, along w/ 3 solos stash in progress. Just did a bean inventory, and have so much stuff I want to get to. I have to steel myself against aquiring more beans. It ain't easy. But I honestly think I have all my favorite smoking preferences covered for a very long time. Even so......am happy for you cats that are able to further indulge.


I feel the same way to a degree, but I'm taking testers for some folks and am pretty excited. These people are well documented in experience and good genetics can come even from other people's gear. Plus it helps me not want to buy more gear if I have testers first to run through


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 20, 2014)

I would like to test a few but I don't have the room or time for it. My little co-op stays going non stop and I can't stop due to the patience we support but good luck to everyone that does!


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 20, 2014)

i can say that depending on allot of variables a plant can be done in 9/10/11/12/13/14/15/16 weeks. The more light the faster. doesn't mean faster is better. after you can grow enough to stock up, your growing style will change. you will want that extra thc/cbd/taste/affect.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 20, 2014)

finally got my room into flower its been a 8 week veg got 3 female ter 5 goji og, 5 blockhead, 5 synergy, 6 kindness, 2 sensi star x sl and 3 kudra x appy cant wait for whats in store


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 20, 2014)

Got a lovely, and surprising gift today! Much thanks, and must say thank you!


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 20, 2014)

I actually sent in an email offering to participate in the tester run.... Things are going cool in my personal life (my p-stash jars are full) and I am going to be done flowering in a few weeks anyway, so why not help the community by running some Bodhi Testers and posting a grow log here and on BB.... It would be a pleasure and an honor!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> I actually sent in an email offering to participate in the tester run.... Things are going cool in my personal life (my p-stash jars are full) and I am going to be done flowering in a few weeks anyway, so why not help the community by running some Bodhi Testers and posting a grow log here and on BB.... It would be a pleasure and an honor!


Whatcha request? I said I was interested in...

*legend og x snow lotus*
*stardawg x goji f3*
*purple unicorn x yo mama*
*kudra x appalachia*
*star lotus stardawg x snow lotus*

Also, are you guys putting your shipping info in the email? I didn't.....


----------



## DustyNugs (Aug 21, 2014)

My Golden Triangle sisters are coming down. #1 gets it tonight and #3 can't be far behind it... GT#1 has the mango diesel, pina colada smell and taste going on. The second run of her has really let her finish properly. GT#3 looks and smells og to me. I haven't had the pleasure of tasting her yet, but I have no doubts in her being true fire.

GT#1 

GT#3


----------



## kindnug (Aug 21, 2014)

Very Nice, #3 looks very similar to my pheno.
I'm growing my last 6 now, maybe I'll get a mango diesel pheno this time(sounds tasty)


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 21, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Whatcha request? I said I was interested in...
> 
> *legend og x snow lotus*
> *stardawg x goji f3*
> ...


How else are they suppose to know where to ship it?


----------



## kindnug (Aug 21, 2014)

97 Blue moonshine x Purple NL5...
Old school


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey guys first post on here usually I'm browsing at breedbay or icmag but this place seems more lively... I've grown a few bodhi strains ancientOG, Goji OG, Blueberry hill, Sunshine Daydream, satsuma, Appalachian thunderfuck, Ancient f2... I've got a few more I'm running now 
waiting for harvest, heaven mountain, BlackBerry lotus f2s, 
silver dream(SSDDxSM), and pura Vida x Goji og...


I just saw the tester thread last night on breedbay. I applied for 
1. Cuban black haze x kandahar
2. 88G13 HP x Afkansastan
3. Jamaican x Aruba
4. 97 bluemoonshine x purple nl5
5. Skywalker x 88G13 HP

Really all I want is just one of those packs lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 21, 2014)

joeypotseed said:


> Hey guys first post on here usually I'm browsing at breedbay or icmag but this place seems more lively... I've grown a few bodhi strains ancientOG, Goji OG, Blueberry hill, Sunshine Daydream, satsuma, Appalachian thunderfuck, Ancient f2... I've got a few more I'm running now
> waiting for harvest, heaven mountain, BlackBerry lotus f2s,
> silver dream(SSDDxSM), and pura Vida x Goji og...
> 
> ...


Could you drop some info on Ancient OG and ATF as far as smoke effect, taste-smell, and finishing times?


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 21, 2014)

joeypotseed said:


> Hey guys first post on here usually I'm browsing at breedbay or icmag but this place seems more lively... I've grown a few bodhi strains ancientOG, Goji OG, Blueberry hill, Sunshine Daydream, satsuma, Appalachian thunderfuck, Ancient f2... I've got a few more I'm running now
> waiting for harvest, heaven mountain, BlackBerry lotus f2s,
> silver dream(SSDDxSM), and pura Vida x Goji og...
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard mate!

Question ad I have Ancient Og, popped three and got males. Very beautiful ones at that so I look forward to finding some ladies next go round.

How are the F2? Did you find more indy offspring ?


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 21, 2014)

I requested a few 88g/hp X's I really like the TER so hopefully the X's turn out nice if I am selected to test for them 

88 g13/hp (original hashplant pheno) x purple kush sr71
88 g13/hp (original hashplant pheno) x goji b cut
88 g13/hp (original hashplant pheno) x gsc forum
88 g13/hp (original hashplant pheno) x cherry pie
88 g13/hp (original hashplant pheno) x ha og

Im sure there's some bomb indicas in there.

I agree with Joey, I put down 5 options in case some were gone, but really I would just like to rest a single pack  If they send me more of course I'll run those too


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 21, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I requested a few 88g/hp X's I really like the TER so hopefully the X's turn out nice if I am selected to test for them
> 
> 
> I agree with Joey, I put down 5 options in case some were gone, but really I would just like to rest a single pack  If they send me more of course I'll run those too


I'm loving the tight node, indy looking seedling, now more of a young vegging plant. The leaves remind me of Ancient so far. I'm wondering how much stretch they have with that snow lotus mama in it. I know she can bring out the stretch so I don't want to over veg her, yet I don't want to under veg her either.

I'm happy really with any freebies. I avoided the IK lines due to some reports of intersex appearances but I don't know if that was solved.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm loving the tight node, indy looking seedling, now more of a young vegging plant. The leaves remind me of Ancient so far. I'm wondering how much stretch they have with that snow lotus mama in it. I know she can bring out the stretch so I don't want to over veg her, yet I don't want to under veg her either.
> 
> I'm happy really with any freebies. I avoided the IK lines due to some reports of intersex appearances but I don't know if that was solved.


I should have measured mine, that's something I haven't been doing is monitoring the amount of stretch, I just kind of let them do their thing. So far after 1 week I'd say about 25% stretch? The Blue Tara is keeping up which surprises me. Hopefully I get about another 100% stretch in the next couple weeks and they'll fit perfect  These had a fairly short veg, I didn't really keep track of it either, I've been kind of throwing pics down in this thread and using them to remind me of dates 

I cloned 'em both yesterday, hopefully they root nice and quick and I can be a little more accurate next time.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 21, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I should have measured mine, that's something I haven't been doing is monitoring the amount of stretch, I just kind of let them do their thing. So far after 1 week I'd say about 25% stretch? The Blue Tara is keeping up which surprises me. Hopefully I get about another 100% stretch in the next couple weeks and they'll fit perfect  These had a fairly short veg, I didn't really keep track of it either, I've been kind of throwing pics down in this thread and using them to remind me of dates
> 
> I cloned 'em both yesterday, hopefully they root nice and quick and I can be a little more accurate next time.


I'm pretty good at eye balling it. I have a white lotus now that is about to go into flower which I fear will be a nightmare again with stretch. She's two feet tall right now and she grew into a light last time and was shorter prior to flowering. I will probably end up pinching her in flower to try and slow her down.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm pretty good at eye balling it. I have a white lotus now that is about to go into flower which I fear will be a nightmare again with stretch. She's two feet tall right now and she grew into a light last time and was shorter prior to flowering. I will probably end up pinching her in flower to try and slow her down.


Looking back I'd say I did a 3-4 week veg on these depending if you want to knock a week off for seedlings or not.

I've been out of buds for a while so I put them in earlier then I would have normally. I got another month before my Em-Dog comes down. Hopefully my boy comes through this weekend with a sack and I can scoop some off him 

If I had to guess I'd say they were about 10-12 inches.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 21, 2014)

Shoot I just realized it said stateside testers  that's no good for me


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 22, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Shoot I just realized it said stateside testers  that's no good for me


That blows...Maybe if someone on here gets some testers, they'll shoot some beans your way...

Just kidding, of course, cause that would be against site rules, right?


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 22, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> That blows...Maybe if someone on here gets some testers, they'll shoot some beans your way...
> 
> Just kidding, of course, cause that would be against site rules, right?


 Yeah, don't want to break any rules


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 22, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Yeah, don't want to break any rules


We never break rules in this community. All law abiding men and women here


----------



## calicat (Aug 22, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Shoot I just realized it said stateside testers  that's no good for me


Does not hurt to ask. I know for a fact he has had some testers outside of the continental U.S. B just wants honest opinions concerning testing whether it be a stateside cat or a European cat.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 22, 2014)

calicat said:


> Does not hurt to ask. I know for a fact he has had some testers outside of the continental U.S. B just wants honest opinions concerning testing whether it be a stateside cat or a European cat.


I'm in Canada so I mean it's practically USA anyways  

I sent the email out yesterday before I noticed so hopefully I hear back. If not I'm sure something will work out


----------



## HeartIandhank (Aug 22, 2014)

I've got over 30 Bodhi seeds that have shown their cots as of today..

I'm gonna have a show for you all. I hear Bodhi seeds have quite a bit of variation.. I have 14 Silver Mountain. 14 SSDD. 8 White Lotus. and 6 Goji OG.. I'll probably lose 2 or 3.. usually do.

So, the variety should be on display.. I'm excited, my first Bodhi! I can see I am in for something great..

I plan to save some White Lotus males and work with them a little bit.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Aug 22, 2014)

genuity said:


> That is real talk...that green crack (sick meds)was wack....but purp
> View attachment 3231767


Yeah, I remember right when they started coming out.. I took a look at the photo and was like.. "WTF?" They did not look anything like Green Crack.
That is expected with an S1 of "unknown parents" but, it was waaay off.

And that surprises me as I have actually collected some Green Crack S1's myself that did stay surprisingly close to the mother..had to of just been luck though.. as GC was just a simple cross..
but, you know, you can flip tails 100 times and you are still no more likely to flip heads on that 101st flip..

Many people (and my self until recently) do not realize that S1's do not make a good rep of the mother.. It is thought of as a way to put a clone only to seed.. just not true.. I respect Bodhi for sticking to using Studs like it was meant to be.. reversing females is a cheap short cut for a well respected breeder, imo.

For a weekend pollen chucker though.. nothing wrong with reversing a female and making some beans.. why not?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 22, 2014)

HeartIandhank said:


> Many people (and my self until recently) do not realize that S1's do not make a good rep of the mother.. It is thought of as a way to put a clone only to seed.. just not true.. I respect Bodhi for sticking to using Studs like it was meant to be.. reversing females is a cheap short cut for a well respected breeder, imo.


My pov has nothing to do with breeding or pheno hunting. I love fem beans; prefer them, in fact. If regs produced a significantly better smoke, I'd see it differently. IME, they do not.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 22, 2014)

Eh nothing fem has been as good as the regulars I've popped but that's just my experience. Particularly s1 kush beans have been a disappointment.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Eh nothing fem has been as good as the regulars I've popped but that's just my experience. Particularly s1 kush beans have been a disappointment.



I've never really messed with fem seeds until recently. A few strains that I wanted just so happen to be fems. Sugar Punch, C-99 (Female Seeds apparently the best representation), Western Winds (fem version is supposed to be the same as old school Kali Mist) and Peyote Purple. I haven't noticed any difference in vigour, yield, etc...... yet.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 22, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've never really messed with fem seeds until recently. A few strains that I wanted just so happen to be fems. Sugar Punch, C-99 (Female Seeds apparently the best representation), Western Winds (fem version is supposed to be the same as old school Kali Mist) and Peyote Purple. I haven't noticed any difference in vigour, yield, etc...... yet.


I did love that Afghan Kush Special which was a fem. She was an excellent plant. 

Peyote Purples coming along well? Did you get all female from them?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I did love that Afghan Kush Special which was a fem. She was an excellent plant.
> 
> Peyote Purples coming along well? Did you get all female from them?


They're next. I've cracked 2 each of the Sugar Punch, C-99, and Western Winds (one was a dud). Peyote Purp is on deck. I'm gonna get through all of them, 2 at a time. This will take a while but I have no room to be popping a bunch of 10 packs all at once.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Aug 22, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> They're next. I've cracked 2 each of the Sugar Punch, C-99, and Western Winds (one was a dud). Peyote Purp is on deck. I'm gonna get through all of them, 2 at a time. This will take a while but I have no room to be popping a bunch of 10 packs all at once.


I feel you, especially fems. I'm going one at a time, keeping the best plant around.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Aug 22, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> They're next. I've cracked 2 each of the Sugar Punch, C-99, and Western Winds (one was a dud). Peyote Purp is on deck. I'm gonna get through all of them, 2 at a time. This will take a while but I have no room to be popping a bunch of 10 packs all at once.


How are your cindys looking?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 22, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> How are your cindys looking?


May I chime in? Here's 3 generations, 1 coming down today @ 53 days 12/12. The big burned fan leaves are on a cheese candy beside it [ bud is safely pulled away from the hps]. The second is 29 days 12/12 under 105 watt cfl, and the babies have good roots, and ready for their own bucket. They are under 24 hrs light, but have started to bloom anyway.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 22, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> How are your cindys looking?



Very nice! Crazy serrated leaves. Going in to flower in a week...


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Got a lovely, and surprising gift today! Much thanks, and must say thank you!


Man if you had enough Dry Ice Kief you could press it but then you would need a press. I think I posted a pic of my pressed dry ice, if not:


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 22, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Could you drop some info on Ancient OG and ATF as far as smoke effect, taste-smell, and finishing times?


have you had the mountain temple or Road Kill Unicorn? The RKU really has a grape smell to it but it also has the piney skunk smell, the mountain temple is more skunky/piney imo.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 22, 2014)

HeartIandhank said:


> Yeah, I remember right when they started coming out.. I took a look at the photo and was like.. "WTF?" They did not look anything like Green Crack.
> That is expected with an S1 of "unknown parents" but, it was waaay off.
> 
> And that surprises me as I have actually collected some Green Crack S1's myself that did stay surprisingly close to the mother..had to of just been luck though.. as GC was just a simple cross..
> ...


Where are you from? I am from San Francisco and the small co-op I help run gets our cuts of GreenCrack from Dark Heart Nursery from HarborSide Health Center in Oakland. DHN cuts are the best cuts I have ever got, been getting them for years. DHN calls his GC Dream Queen.

I grew out sickmeds version and it was the most purple cannabis plant I have ever seen like I died it with food coloring, wish I still had a pic of it still, I will see if I can find one. Everyone loved the color but the potency and yield was subpar.

Here is a pic of my last run of DHN's GC/DQ cut which I recently harvested and it is the real deal. One of the only strains that made me white out.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 22, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> have you had the mountain temple or Road Kill Unicorn? The RKU really has a grape smell to it but it also has the piney skunk smell, the mountain temple is more skunky/piney imo.


I have not.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 22, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Man if you had enough Dry Ice Kief you could press it but then you would need a press. I think I posted a pic of my pressed dry ice, if not:
> 
> View attachment 3235570


I've got a press, but really don't use it. I kinda prefer it not pressed. Since i use trim from different plants, it's interesting the types of effects different ones take on. Same goes for smell.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 22, 2014)

I flipped my gals to 12/12 on the 5th, so it's been 17 days, or about 2 1/2 weeks...I was starting to worry about their development, but then I popped my head into the grom after work right now and saw some frost developing on the Solos Stash....Couldn't get a pic of the Mothers Milk right now cause I'm taking pics through a loupe AND the lens of my grow room glasses, but she's putting on more frost than the SS...Both looking good!

Pic of a mid-level node on the Solos Stash, 17 days from the flip.


----------



## amjam0812 (Aug 23, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Whatcha request? I said I was interested in...
> 
> *legend og x snow lotus*
> *stardawg x goji f3*
> ...


My requests:

purple unicorn x yo mama
legend og x snow lotus
88 g13/hp (original hashplant pheno) x goji queen mother
88 g13/hp (original hashplant pheno) x cali o
88 g13/hp (original hashplant pheno) x ghost og

We seem to have a couple common strains of interest!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 23, 2014)

I didn't rough these TER's up enough while they were little, paying for it now. the more it stretches the floppier this lady gets. I'm going to go get some single ring tomatoe cages today and hope that's enough. As it stands now if they get any weight on them at all they will fall to the floor or just snap off. So limp my fan is super cropping them which hopefully makes them a bit stronger. My oscillating fan broke and I was lazy on replacing it, that didn't help this at all either.

Fingers crossed they toughen up in the next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 23, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I didn't rough these TER's up enough while they were little, paying for it now. the more it stretches the floppier this lady gets. I'm going to go get some single ring tomatoe cages today and hope that's enough. As it stands now if they get any weight on them at all they will fall to the floor or just snap off. So limp my fan is super cropping them which hopefully makes them a bit stronger. My oscillating fan broke and I was lazy on replacing it, that didn't help this at all either.
> 
> Fingers crossed they toughen up in the next 3-4 weeks.


Still stretching huh?
Mine are looking nice right now. Letting them get more root established before transfer.

I think today is the day I'll take down blueberry hill. White lotus needs to go in and next bodhi to go out will be Goji and Snow Queen, but both are still packing on weight.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Still stretching huh?
> Mine are looking nice right now. Letting them get more root established before transfer.
> 
> I think today is the day I'll take down blueberry hill. White lotus needs to go in and next bodhi to go out will be Goji and Snow Queen, but both are still packing on weight.


They'll prolly be stretching for another week and a bit. 

Make sure you get some pic's of her before the chop  and after 

I had my replacement fan sitting here for the last week probably wouldn't have had this issue, laziness strikes again


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 23, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> They'll prolly be stretching for another week and a bit.
> 
> Make sure you get some pic's of her before the chop  and after
> 
> I had my replacement fan sitting here for the last week probably wouldn't have had this issue, laziness strikes again


Will do. She probably could go a couple more days, but she is getting really close and I'd like to make room (plus I'm out). What's weird about her is the bottom buds are done by all accounts. While the top is just lingering around.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Will do. She probably could go a couple more days, but she is getting really close and I'd like to make room (plus I'm out). What's weird about her is the bottom buds are done by all accounts. While the top is just lingering around.


I've been working on the chop/trim of cindy since yesterday. [ one drawback - serious trim work]. But, yeah, I would have chopped the lower bud earlier if the plant wasn't in flush-phase. Mad Scientist / Jackberry [ next ] is the same way.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've got a press, but really don't use it. I kinda prefer it not pressed. Since i use trim from different plants, it's interesting the types of effects different ones take on. Same goes for smell.


I use the press because kief stores a lot better and longer if you press it. shit at one point I had about 1.5 oz of pressed kief now I'm down to a 1/4 but I have a good amount of bubble on hand but I prefer flowers over everything else and dabbing is just way to strong and I don't like chemicals in my meds.


----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 23, 2014)

TER and some afghani #1 freebies came from cannazon today... good stealth shipping. Got everything in shot glasses within 10 minutes of opening mail heh... I was surprised how small and immature the TER beans look; never had a problem germing bodhi gear though so not worried.


----------



## R410a (Aug 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> She posted it on the bay, which constantly is more populated than this board. I thought about that but in that thread alone it's accessible via Google.
> 
> The info is out there, I'm simply trying to help people who are interested. I don't see the harm as it isn't private nor behind a login.
> 
> ETA I thought about it though and I do see your point, I just think folks here would be interested and I already fired off an email to her.


I don't think it's appropriate to be posting that here. Notice this part of the post:



> so i hope this does not backfire...


I may be going out on a limb here, but I would think him hoping that it 'doesn't backfire' would mean people posting the info all around the net and them end up getting 500-1000 requests for testers. Obviously it doesn't say to not share the information, but I think he would've been posting it at other forums if he wanted to.

Edit: and I can safely say that Bodhi's forum over at BB doesn't receive more traffic than RIU. I second puffntuff's request, take it down.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 23, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> I use the press because kief stores a lot better and longer if you press it. shit at one point I had about 1.5 oz of pressed kief now I'm down to a 1/4 but I have a good amount of bubble on hand but I prefer flowers over everything else and dabbing is just way to strong and I don't like chemicals in my meds.


I am down to 1 oz of hash. not pressed. i will have to make a press in the future.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 23, 2014)

R410a said:


> I don't think it's appropriate to be posting that here. Notice this part of the post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the worst that can happen? They run out of test seeds and have to turn a few people away?


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 23, 2014)

R410a said:


> I don't think it's appropriate to be posting that here. Notice this part of the post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if anyone ahs the link so i can test please pm me. If not its cool. Also if you want info on my rare strain of c99(brothers Grim) pm me.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 23, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Where are you from? I am from San Francisco and the small co-op I help run gets our cuts of GreenCrack from Dark Heart Nursery from HarborSide Health Center in Oakland. DHN cuts are the best cuts I have ever got, been getting them for years. DHN calls his GC Dream Queen.
> 
> I grew out sickmeds version and it was the most purple cannabis plant I have ever seen like I died it with food coloring, wish I still had a pic of it still, I will see if I can find one. Everyone loved the color but the potency and yield was subpar.
> 
> Here is a pic of my last run of DHN's GC/DQ cut which I recently harvested and it is the real deal. One of the only strains that made me white out.


now that is some sweet looking buds. you are a grower for sure. great job.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 23, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> if anyone ahs the link so i can test please pm me. If not its cool. Also if you want info on my rare strain of c99(brothers Grim) pm me.









[ stifling urge to PM ]


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 23, 2014)

Breed bay regularly has 18-30 people regularly on the Bodhi section alone. Besides how do you think I found out about that board? Fucking google when researching his gear upon receiving freebies.

It's up there, it's fine here. If it were in a hidden, login, non indexed website, i wouldnt repost it. People here may be interested and dont go to the bay. Besides I can't do shit about it now, and I've listed reasons why I wouldn't even if I could. It's not some secret if it's posted on the open Internet


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 23, 2014)

So chopped down BBH. Nice harvest, she could have gone a couple days more but she needed to move on. A two for White Lotus #2 went into flower in her space. 

Weirdest thing happened when I was taking care of the veg space/clone area. One of my two TER seems to have separated from its roots. I simply pulled it up as it was laying on it's side and slide right up. It's healthy enough so I figure I'll throw it into the cloner and see if I can get it to regrow some roots. 

Going to pop two more, and a couple of Lucky Charms f2 are going to hit the water. 

Now I have to start making decisions, that and hope some things I have are males. Running out of space.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 23, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I am down to 1 oz of hash. not pressed. i will have to make a press in the future.


See I thought the press would be used more, but it's just easier when it's not. Also be careful with presses, they can leave small pieces of metal if you are rough with them. I didn't get a cheap one either, I simply got it stuck. That's what the small brown lump on the top I suspect has (probably going to use it for tincture and micro filter it, self use only due to not wanting to potentially harm anyone just in case).

Here is an example, the pressed amount is from my kief box collection. Also some lower quality (in relation to others). The crumble hash is some of the best, it'd feel criminal to press it.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 23, 2014)

Two more TER and 3 Lucky Charms F2 hit the last water. All beans look great and viable. I expect to see tails by tomorrow night.


----------



## Dank D (Aug 23, 2014)

R410a said:


> I don't think it's appropriate to be posting that here. Notice this part of the post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree 100%.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 23, 2014)

Dank D said:


> I agree 100%.


100% disagree. Add something substantive. We've moved on at this point


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 23, 2014)

Wow If it was posted on a public forum there is no problem with it being posted here. It happens all the damn time, in all sorts of industry. It actually brings more interest.

Just a bunch of butt hurt folks that might not receive testers now that there's more people in the know is my suspicion


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 23, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I didn't rough these TER's up enough while they were little, paying for it now. the more it stretches the floppier this lady gets. I'm going to go get some single ring tomatoe cages today and hope that's enough. As it stands now if they get any weight on them at all they will fall to the floor or just snap off. So limp my fan is super cropping them which hopefully makes them a bit stronger. My oscillating fan broke and I was lazy on replacing it, that didn't help this at all either.
> 
> Fingers crossed they toughen up in the next 3-4 weeks.


my ter are 4 feet tall about 3 days since the flip and when they where in veg i would shake them back and forth violently and these girls i got are super strong, i probably wont have to tie them up but im hopeing for 4-6 oz per plant they vegged for 9 weeks


----------



## ibitegirls (Aug 24, 2014)

anyone have Solo Stash flower time? i get the feeling their late bloomers


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2014)

My ter went all auto flower on me....

And not all people want tester seeds,most just want free seeds....(a lot on riu)


----------



## coppershot (Aug 24, 2014)

Dank D said:


> I agree 100%.


Are you guys not reading the response from tonightyou or are you deliberately ignoring his comments? maybe you guys should read his comments before making further comments like "I agree 100%'.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 24, 2014)

genuity said:


> And not all people want tester seeds,most just want free seeds....(a lot on riu)



You're right..... and it's not limited to Bodhi seeds


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2014)

Sure right about that....


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 24, 2014)

Thing being, they can tell by requesting user names who actually grows and posts on the grow. That's the point. He mentions what boards and the user name. Kinda weeds out so to speak people who don't actually post their grows or runs his gear.

Who doesn't like free shit? Question is what is the quality of free shit? I have tons of beans that were free that I'll never grow. Even beans I did buy and won't grow.


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2014)

Getting seeds as gifts from friends is the way things should be..

But wanting to be a tester for someone,just to get "free" seeds is not how things should be..

I got lots of beans I'll never grow,only cause I got to many.
Not cause I feel some type of way.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 24, 2014)

genuity said:


> Getting seeds as gifts from friends is the way things should be..
> 
> *But wanting to be a tester for someone,just to get "free" seeds is not how things should be*..
> 
> ...


I imagine that's what B was referring to when he said "backfire" a bunch of folks wanting the free shit without ever doing a journal on it and showing their results. 

Not that he'd get too much interest, I don't think there is such a thing. He's probably ecstatic about the number of emails he's gotten even if it is a chore to go threw them.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 24, 2014)

Let see, asked for testers, people say yes they will test. I see no problem, particularly if you like their gear. 

Beans from friends is good too. I see nothing but a false dichotomy, as if there is an honest argument for or against. 

I've spent over a grand on his genetics and if I can give some strains a shot, ones I'd probably buy based on my interests, I'm going to throw my name in the hat.


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2014)

So how many time have you seen a poster on riu .....and said they must be 16,or under age......?

B,had a big tester sing up at TSD....lots of people I seen put they name in the hat...yes that site went down,but I have not seen nothing close to what the sing up was.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 24, 2014)

genuity said:


> So how many time have you seen a poster on riu .....and said they must be 16,or under age......?
> 
> B,had a big tester sing up at TSD....lots of people I seen put they name in the hat...yes that site went down,but I have not seen nothing close to what the sing up was.


I don't know. There are tons of people that act 16 at times...

Sites go down for different reasons. Asking for testers and getting them is kind of the point. I think it's pretty easy to verify one way or another.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 24, 2014)

i agree i got so many strains that allot sent to me. I know they are good i jsut have to get around to them. i figure for every 3 strains i try i should find 1 i like. Those who are doing this for medicine really cant afford to buy expensive beens. They usually run the same strain till someone gets them a new strain. Those med patients really need diff strains.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 24, 2014)

too bad testers dont have to pass some kind of screening. not easy finding a quality tester!


----------



## kindnug (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't have a huge seed collection that I'll never get to...
Curious how many emails Bodhi received during that signup period.
He posted that signup is over on the other site, thought I would mention that


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 25, 2014)

Well both new TER beans popped. The TER which broke at the stem has already began to form new roots so looks like I'm saving it (yay!). 

3 lucky charms f2 have cracked. 

All beans in rock wool cubes.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm learning valuable lessons, I should have replaced my fan immediately. Now after like 2-3 days of the new fan and my Blue Tara is getting fucked up from the breeze. Leaves are getting all wind burnt.

 

Its pretty full for the 250 and the Em-Dog is taking up a lot of room I got it trained out as you can see. Once the weather cools down and I can switch it back to the 400 I'll do 3 more plants. Was thinking of doing 8 in there but not enough room at all 

They are a little bent, it's a bit late, but I'm trying to get them toughened up over the next couple weeks. Otherwise I'll be throwing my trellis over the tent frame and holding the TER up like that, the BT is pretty floppy too but not as bad. I got about 4 weeks to toughen em up, should get them at least a bit stronger.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 25, 2014)

Get yourself a canopy ring. Don't blow fans directly on a plant unless it is a very gentle fan.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 25, 2014)

I wish I had more equipment so I could test for Bodhi, but I already have my hands full and need to save up for a new furnace (with new chimney flue).

My Goji have reacted REALLY well to the new fanfilter i have. It has dropped temps from 90 to 77 and dropped canopy temps as well.

The nugs are quite a bit chunkier. Going to be seeing some extra weight this time I think.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 25, 2014)

I will say they posted open for a reason. they want 100 or more growers posting how they did. gives them a better overall picture. and if 1/2 the growers brag about them then hello sales are now threw the roof. THey are very smart. give $5k worth of seeds and let them brag and the new customers will spend $50k in the next 2 years so hello it is working right now. you all will make get some of the ones you all brag about. See its is working already. smart guys/gals who know they have great strains.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 25, 2014)

here my male ter that im collecting pollen on, going to do some crosses, ter x qrazytrain sounds like a good one


----------



## ActionHanks (Aug 25, 2014)

Very true, if they limited the testers to people who have been active on the site for at least and year along with having 1 grow journal up I think B would get a better turn out. Not to say he doesn't have mad Rep at any site you pop into. 

Plus I'd be weary as fuck giving someone my address, promising to do something and then not delivering... not that anything would ever happen, but some people have got a lot of nerve


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 25, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> Very true, if they limited the testers to people who have been active on the site for at least and year along with having 1 grow journal up I think B would get a better turn out. Not to say he doesn't have mad Rep at any site you pop into.
> 
> Plus I'd be weary as fuck giving someone my address, promising to do something and then not delivering... not that anything would ever happen, but some people have got a lot of nerve


Don't use your address, simple as that. 

Don't be shitty and put it in someone else's name at that address. At least keep them ignorant, and innocent.


----------



## TheHermit (Aug 26, 2014)

I just chopped my blood orange over the weekend. I am happy with how it turned out. I had some fan leaf die off and am going to give it more nitrogen next round. I also had a minor thrip outbreak. It was a very nice yielder. I have a cut of this that has been vegging for ten weeks or so, I can't wait to see how round 2 turns out.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't think there are many strains I'd want to test. I like what I like and am pretty focused on those things. I guess if Charlie said to me - I have these Zamal seeds I want tested or whatever my latest interest is I would consider it, but it would be shitty to take seeds and not do a journal on them. I have some seeds gifted to me by a grower a long time ago and I still haven't gotten around to popping them. There were no conditions attached to them, which is cool, but I still sorta feel bad I haven't even tried them.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 26, 2014)

There were a few on that list I'd like to grow.
I hope the G13/hp tests go well so we can see a release...


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 26, 2014)

See I'd like some heavy hitting hybrids. Many of Bodhi's gear, and it's not a bad thing, are good poly hybrids. But with this, plants can be all over, although many I've seen, are pretty consistent from one another. Another consistent aspect is the sativa influence in many of the plants. While I do enjoy a good sativa, I am on the hunt for more body numbing, pain killing effects. So I'm hoping to try my hand at the 88g and am excited with TER because I do know how snow lotus really is a good partner (and yes I know my version the snow lotus is the female in the cross)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 26, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> May I chime in? Here's 3 generations, 1 coming down today @ 53 days 12/12. The big burned fan leaves are on a cheese candy beside it [ bud is safely pulled away from the hps]. The second is 29 days 12/12 under 105 watt cfl, and the babies have good roots, and ready for their own bucket. They are under 24 hrs light, but have started to bloom anyway.
> 
> View attachment 3235445 View attachment 3235446 View attachment 3235447


You dry it THEN burn it. I think you have this backwards mate.


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey everyone just got word back from Mrs. B and it looks like I was selected for some freebies! She didn't say if they would be the ones I asked for or not but really everything he posted is straight fire so I'm not worried!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 26, 2014)

joeypotseed said:


> Hey everyone just got word back from Mrs. B and it looks like I was selected for some freebies! She didn't say if they would be the ones I asked for or not but really everything he posted is straight fire so I'm not worried!


Well now you got me checking my email every 2 seconds


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 26, 2014)

I feel you on that one lol I've been checking mine every two seconds for a fee days now


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 26, 2014)

Do you not have push e-mail service?
LOL

I'm hoping to get one too. Any specifics or just a reply?

ETA Stoned and reading comprehension fail!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2014)

I got an email response too...remember how I didn't include my address? Well, they asked for my address...

@joeypotseed , @TonightYou , @Mr.Head

Hate giving out my address...glad I also have a P.O. Box for times like these too


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2014)

The thing about having folks test for you isnt as easy as just 
Drop a line and sign folks up! Although B might think so im thinking it will turn out bad! Half or better will test and report there findings good or bad as it should be! (But) how good are these growers? Get a report of hermage...was it the grower or the breeder? Lets say its the grower and it ends up the breeder lol. Or its the growers fault but sinse folks watch the grow from start to finish are more apt to believe the grower.

Shits fucked up......and testers should be vets of the grow scene and know there shit.... This new tester recruitment will end bad imo..


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2014)

ibitegirls said:


> anyone have Solo Stash flower time? i get the feeling their late bloomers


Any reason you feel they're gonna be late bloomers?

Solo's Stash, 21 days from the flip to 12/12...


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Do you not have push e-mail service?
> LOL
> 
> I'm hoping to get one too. Any specifics or just a reply?
> ...


I do, but my phones garbage man, wifi doesn't work so for some reason that makes my push not work. I'll never buy an apple product again lol  I feel fucking stupid for buying this one. Haven't had wifi in 2 years.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 27, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I do, but my phones garbage man, wifi doesn't work so for some reason that makes my push not work. I'll never buy an apple product again lol  I feel fucking stupid for buying this one. Haven't had wifi in 2 years.


Apple devices will be shitty, lol. Nothing I hate working on more than apple products! The simplest things such as importing contacts is a pain in the ass as I recently found out when I helped my grandfather with his ipad.



hellraizer30 said:


> The thing about having folks test for you isnt as easy as just
> Drop a line and sign folks up! Although B might think so im thinking it will turn out bad! Half or better will test and report there findings good or bad as it should be! (But) how good are these growers? Get a report of hermage...was it the grower or the breeder? Lets say its the grower and it ends up the breeder lol. Or its the growers fault but sinse folks watch the grow from start to finish are more apt to believe the grower.
> 
> Shits fucked up......and testers should be vets of the grow scene and know there shit.... This new tester recruitment will end bad imo..


I'd hope people can differentiate between the two, if they know their garden I can't imagine why they wouldn't be able to. Yet people surprise me regularly on this board so perhaps you have a point.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Apple devices will be shitty, lol. Nothing I hate working on more than apple products! The simplest things such as importing contacts is a pain in the ass as I recently found out when I helped my grandfather with his ipad.


I can't stand trying to get music on this phone, it's the stupidest fucking process I've ever seen in my life. There is 0 reason I can't drag and drop in 2014, there is even less reason to lock the phone to one PC when I personally have 5 in my house(I'm a fuckin nerd what can I say  ). That and It keeps putting my contacts in twice, so I'll have two different contacts for my sister with numbers I deleted from the phone a year ago. I guess it's grabbing them from my Google Accounts? i don't know. 

Overcomplicated hipster garbage. Waiting a bit for the bugs to get worked out and going to buy a Nexus 5 if they get good reviews, haven't looked for a while.

My Bodhi gear is doing great. Still stretching  Going to have to raise my light and raise the Em-Dog up a bit.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 27, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I can't stand trying to get music on this phone, it's the stupidest fucking process I've ever seen in my life. There is 0 reason I can't drag and drop in 2014, there is even less reason to lock the phone to one PC when I personally have 5 in my house(I'm a fuckin nerd what can I say  ). That and It keeps putting my contacts in twice, so I'll have two different contacts for my sister with numbers I deleted from the phone a year ago. I guess it's grabbing them from my Google Accounts? i don't know.
> 
> Overcomplicated hipster garbage. Waiting a bit for the bugs to get worked out and going to buy a Nexus 5 if they get good reviews, haven't looked for a while.
> 
> My Bodhi gear is doing great. Still stretching  Going to have to raise my light and raise the Em-Dog up a bit.


I have easily 7 computers counting servers so I hear ya! A bit over kill but it's my other hobby.

My grandfather was cracking me up, "you mean I can't just plug it in like a camera?" No grandpa, this shit is made complicated.

Good to hear, I rescued that TER! And have at least a new one perhaps two from beans. 

Lucky charm f2 are cracked and making their way up outta the cubes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 27, 2014)

First side branch - Blood Orange coming down @day 58.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 27, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> First side branch - Blood Orange coming down @day 58.
> 
> View attachment 3239738 View attachment 3239741 View attachment 3239743


Pretty as always Amos.

I'm debating on whether to take down my Goji early, well it's not early but she wasn't done right as she's started to re flower. Plus I have my lemon zinger in the ready I'm excited to get to (and not kill this time).

Think I'll chop her tonight. No point in trying to fix the unfixable


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 27, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> The thing about having folks test for you isnt as easy as just
> Drop a line and sign folks up! Although B might think so im thinking it will turn out bad! Half or better will test and report there findings good or bad as it should be! (But) how good are these growers? Get a report of hermage...was it the grower or the breeder? Lets say its the grower and it ends up the breeder lol. Or its the growers fault but sinse folks watch the grow from start to finish are more apt to believe the grower.
> 
> Shits fucked up......and testers should be vets of the grow scene and know there shit.... This new tester recruitment will end bad imo..


idk.. I feel what you're saying but it probably wont be only "vets" who are buying his beans so it will actually be good to see what someone with less skills does as well.. Basically I think the more honest feedback you can get, the better..

I just copped an extra tent to test.. I really can't wait to see what they send my way!


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 27, 2014)

I always wanted some blood orange  but I ended up gettingSatsuma instead hoping snow lotus would let the cali o shine through but snow lotus justseems to make it more bland that's been my experience so far sadly ...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 27, 2014)

Goji @30days 12/12


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 27, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3239899 View attachment 3239900
> 
> Goji @30days 12/12


 nice looking plants flame


----------



## kindnug (Aug 27, 2014)

joeypotseed said:


> I always wanted some blood orange  but I ended up gettingSatsuma instead hoping snow lotus would let the cali o shine through but snow lotus justseems to make it more bland that's been my experience so far sadly ...


How many females of Satsuma have you grown?
I've got 2/4 that get pink hairs before they turn orange>red.

Very strong tropical/citrus smells from those 2, the other 2 have mild smells + look like they will flower for ~75-80 days.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 27, 2014)

joeypotseed said:


> I always wanted some blood orange  but I ended up gettingSatsuma instead hoping snow lotus would let the cali o shine through but snow lotus justseems to make it more bland that's been my experience so far sadly ...


I feel ya, amigo. That's my last Blood Orange - gave the rest of the beans away. Not a hint of orange in 4 fems ran.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 27, 2014)

What does that one^ smell/taste like?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 27, 2014)

^ Mostly pine, unfortunately. Will jar a few nugs and put aside 'til New Years, but honestly don't expect it to change. Good potency, though. Huge yield.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 27, 2014)

Everything a commercial grower would want!
Sucks you didn't find what you wanted...

I think I've gotten lucky, will have results in a few weeks.


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 27, 2014)

I've grown 4 out so far and 3 Satsuma F2 so far.. 2 of my f1 satsumas had the pink thing going on but so far nothing in the f2s( f2s are outside this year) . My previous Satsumas all just had a citrus smell but nothing in the taste ... Also 55 to 60 days has been the average harvest
time.. big yeilder and lots of mutants in this line.... I only had one that hermed and it was most likely my fault from being gone out of town and the drip system failed.

I want to cross some satsuma to some pinequeen


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2014)

I just culled a blood orange mom... Had here sinse i tested it.
Was a orange beast! But i held on to the other one, its a orange beast to but faster in flower and a bit more potent!

Running the last of these just not finding what im looking for as of yet.
Lucky charms
Tigers milk
Blue tara


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 28, 2014)

You definiitely want some inexperienced/not so good growers doing some of your test runs as well IMO. You can't expect everyone who buys your seeds to be good at what they do and it will give you more information about how the plant will respond to certain conditions. As long as your testers are reliable in their reporting, they are good testers.


----------



## TheHermit (Aug 28, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> ^ Mostly pine, unfortunately. Will jar a few nugs and put aside 'til New Years, but honestly don't expect it to change. Good potency, though. Huge yield.


Mine had more of a lemon pinesol smell, but I agree with the rest. No orange smell.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 28, 2014)

For those seeking orange smells and the like, has anyone considered Sensi's California Orange Bud? I believe it is the same mother, but don't quote me on it as I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 28, 2014)

Those are some frosty buds starting a page back. well done.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 28, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You definiitely want some inexperienced/not so good growers doing some of your test runs as well IMO. You can't expect everyone who buys your seeds to be good at what they do and it will give you more information about how the plant will respond to certain conditions. As long as your testers are reliable in their reporting, they are good testers.


Hundred percent spot on. What is needed is real world feedback and stress testing. Nobody is asking for perfect runs. Even the worst ones get a thanks from B. There is no pressure to grow good bud, only to be consistent in your reporting, no breeder has ever asked more of me.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> For those seeking orange smells and the like, has anyone considered Sensi's California Orange Bud? I believe it is the same mother, but don't quote me on it as I'm not 100% sure.


I stumbled on an orange jilly bean that really ranks up there in the smell dept.; orange bud must be in it's lineage. crossed that girl w a cheese hybrid and gonna pop em this fall.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 28, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> I stumbled on an orange jilly bean that really ranks up there in the smell dept.; orange bud must be in it's lineage. crossed that girl w a cheese hybrid and gonna pop em this fall.


They say it's Space Dude x unknown orange skunk, the same cut they used for Agent Orange. I've ran a few Jilly Bean. Great taste and yield w/ just above avg effect was my experience.


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 28, 2014)

I want to try orange hill special from Dutch passion .. Orange bud x California orange


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 28, 2014)

joeypotseed said:


> I want to try orange hill special from Dutch passion .. Orange bud x California orange


Salvation from Gage has given me six strong citrus phenos. The sour D shines through really well. Super sour coating on the tongue. Got sour cherry, peach and of course lemon and then my LemonHED pheno that even has lemony SAP. I'd call it dank but apparently I like weed too much lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 29, 2014)

Another interest of mine is that hollywood pk mom. Anyone know which would be better the solos stash or pura vida?
Im leaning to the pura vida


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 29, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Another interest of mine is that hollywood pk mom. Anyone know which would be better the solos stash or pura vida?
> Im leaning to the pura vida


Don't know anybody that's run Pura Vida and mine is still in the vault, but SHOE over at Breedbay can go on and on about Solo's Stash. He reckoned the PK mom is one of his favorite Kushes, he will have very detailed info and pics etc.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 29, 2014)

I was thinking the appy dad to the pk mom would be a nice cross. But ill go surf the bay.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 29, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I was thinking the appy dad to the pk mom would be a nice cross. But ill go surf the bay.


 Same here I don't need to know more. Surprised it didn't sell out instantly. I am saving Pura Vida and Silver Mountain for later when I have the room to run entire tents each. I just know they are going to be worth it.


----------



## calicat (Aug 30, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Another interest of mine is that hollywood pk mom. Anyone know which would be better the solos stash or pura vida?
> Im leaning to the pura vida


Imho if you want a better chance to get a phenotype that has noticable HPK characteristics then Snow Lotus would be your male of choice. Ime when appy expresses to a point of exacting utmost dominance then you will not experience HPK to its fullest extent. Snow Lotus crosses whether the male is expressing or the actual mother cut - you will recognize the mother side of genetics. Not saying Appy is an inferior male. Appy I call the transformer male for if lets say you are bored with a certain mother cut then you want to go to the appy male because it transforms the mother cut into something really cool.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 30, 2014)

My Skywalker x RKU showed sex, got 1/5 female. Anybody familiar with either parentage? Trying to decide between a male to F2 with. One has fatter indica leaves and seems to branch less. The one I was planning on using has the thinnest leaves and nice structure. I like the node spacing on it, it was the one I was hoping was female until it showed, so I'm leaning toward it. I'm just not sure which parent might be expressed in which.


----------



## calicat (Aug 30, 2014)

The skywalker og B uses been seeing it but never ran it didnt want mites lol. RKU quite familiar ran that countless times with three different phenotypes. Ime with the rku phenotypes this is what I gathered. The Blackberrywidow full on phenotype has extremely serrated sativa fan leaf pattern, smells like a barn with a plethora of animals urinating in it with a marked smell of rotten currants, clones were taking 12.5 weeks flowering time, and humongous yielder. The full on Chem D phenotype extremely vigorous in vegetation, quick flowering time it finished with me under 8 weeks, smells like human BO, crimson dark hairs, medium compact stature with arms that can support big flowers, and extremely dense nugs. Snow Lotus phenotype extremely resinous tears your scissors ( even new ones) apart, smells like triple sec except substitute the orange with blackberry, flowers light green in color, fox tailing trait quite apparent, some colleagues of mine in Mendocino gandered at that phenotype and it reminded of the hit pattern of old school diesel strains, large structure with noted gaps of node distribution to the medial part and upper portion of plant, and flowering times were 10 weeks. Note never encountered the homogeneous phenotype. Hope this helps Adrosmokin.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 30, 2014)

Helps immensely, thank you. If there was still rep, you'd get it.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 30, 2014)

calicat said:


> The skywalker og B uses been seeing it but never ran it didnt want mites lol. RKU quite familiar ran that countless times with three different phenotypes. Ime with the rku phenotypes this is what I gathered. The Blackberrywidow full on phenotype has extremely serrated sativa fan leaf pattern, smells like a barn with a plethora of animals urinating in it with a marked smell of rotten currants, clones were taking 12.5 weeks flowering time, and humongous yielder. The full on Chem D phenotype extremely vigorous in vegetation, quick flowering time it finished with me under 8 weeks, smells like human BO, crimson dark hairs, medium compact stature with arms that can support big flowers, and extremely dense nugs. Snow Lotus phenotype extremely resinous tears your scissors ( even new ones) apart, smells like triple sec except substitute the orange with blackberry, flowers light green in color, fox tailing trait quite apparent, some colleagues of mine in Mendocino gandered at that phenotype and it reminded of the hit pattern of old school diesel strains, large structure with noted gaps of node distribution to the medial part and upper portion of plant, and flowering times were 10 weeks. Note never encountered the homogeneous phenotype. Hope this helps Adrosmokin.


So, back on page 327 of this thread I believe, D619 posted a shot of Thrive's Skywalker via Breedbay. Apparently B's cut is similar/same as his. I found a bagseed in some dank Skywalker and mine looks a lot like Thrives. Even the description of Bubba w/ berry undertones. Here are a couple pics. Thrive's on the left. Mine on the right.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2014)

TER V2 
Blue Tara

These things stretch man  Glad I flowered em when I did, I'd have issues with flowering my other plant properly if I didn't.

I'll be updating my GSOG Journal in couple minutes, not too much exciting in there though  I'll put some Em-Dog shots up for entertainment


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 30, 2014)

calicat said:


> Imho if you want a better chance to get a phenotype that has noticable HPK characteristics then Snow Lotus would be your male of choice. Ime when appy expresses to a point of exacting utmost dominance then you will not experience HPK to its fullest extent. Snow Lotus crosses whether the male is expressing or the actual mother cut - you will recognize the mother side of genetics. Not saying Appy is an inferior male. Appy I call the transformer male for if lets say you are bored with a certain mother cut then you want to go to the appy male because it transforms the mother cut into something really cool.


This is true, but seeing as I don't know the moms I look at it as different variations on Appalachia. I find him pretty reliable so far. Starting my first Snow Lotus runs with White Lotus now going to explore a few over the next season... I definitely count myself a huge Appy fan.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 30, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> See I thought the press would be used more, but it's just easier when it's not. Also be careful with presses, they can leave small pieces of metal if you are rough with them. I didn't get a cheap one either, I simply got it stuck. That's what the small brown lump on the top I suspect has (probably going to use it for tincture and micro filter it, self use only due to not wanting to potentially harm anyone just in case).
> 
> Here is an example, the pressed amount is from my kief box collection. Also some lower quality (in relation to others). The crumble hash is some of the best, it'd feel criminal to press it.
> View attachment 3236358


What I do to keep the press from getting stuck is trace the end of the press on wax paper and put it on each end of the press then load my hash or kief and it doesn't get stuck. I have a high end press and have never had any problem with metal shards getting in my pressed goods.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 30, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> TER V2View attachment 3242124
> Blue TaraView attachment 3242125
> 
> These things stretch man  Glad I flowered em when I did, I'd have issues with flowering my other plant properly if I didn't.
> ...


Nice tent man and on the second pic that big plant has a thick as main stem.

I bet that plant after harvest has one huge root ball. I have seen outdoor grows where the main stock in as wide as the top of a baseball bat.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 30, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> The thing about having folks test for you isnt as easy as just
> Drop a line and sign folks up! Although B might think so im thinking it will turn out bad! Half or better will test and report there findings good or bad as it should be! (But) how good are these growers? Get a report of hermage...was it the grower or the breeder? Lets say its the grower and it ends up the breeder lol. Or its the growers fault but sinse folks watch the grow from start to finish are more apt to believe the grower.
> 
> Shits fucked up......and testers should be vets of the grow scene and know there shit.... This new tester recruitment will end bad imo..


I disagree, if you are on RIU and you are a grower and a good one you most likely have nice pic's of your grows and some journals.

I don't do journals because I grow for a small low income co-op meaning we only take donations and don't require the small amount of patience we have to pay anything but most of the time they donate what they can.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Nice tent man and on the second pic that big plant has a thick as main stem.
> 
> I bet that plant after harvest has one huge root ball. I have seen outdoor grows where the main stock in as wide as the top of a baseball bat.


Yeah both of these plants have roots right to the surface of the pot. Usually I had to mulch to get them that close, these ones have 0 mulch. Very impressed with these strains and my new soil mix. Don't get stalks like that usually.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 30, 2014)

got me a vial full of pollen i mixed a little flour and put rice in with also, going to wait about a week to chuck on my ladies, only thing is i know a whole plant thats pollenated does focus on makeing seeds meaning less yield is the same true for just a couple bottom branches is there a happy medium, i didnt really notice that much of a difference when i made pv seeds cause pv isnt really a yielder, still had a nice top cola unseeded


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 30, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> TER V2View attachment 3242124
> Blue TaraView attachment 3242125
> 
> These things stretch man  Glad I flowered em when I did, I'd have issues with flowering my other plant properly if I didn't.
> ...


 killin it mr head, sweet looking plants bro, whats ur soil concockshin, hahaha i suck at grammer


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 30, 2014)

this is the press I have and I forgot to mention using some olive oil as well as putting traced out wax paper on the ends will for sure keep your press from getting stuck. IMO brass is the best.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 30, 2014)

Has anybody seen an attachment for a mini microscope that can fit on the end of the iPhone camera? I have heard of them but have not been able to find one.

man I never thought to look on amazon but I just did and found this microscope for my iPhone 5

http://www.amazon.com/Neewer-Phone-Mobile-Microscope-iPhone/dp/B00A6MTIS2/ref=sr_1_1?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1409443996&sr=1-1&keywords=microscope for iPhone 5

This looks pretty cool as well a fish-eye lens, wide angle and macro

http://www.amazon.com/Aerb-Fisheye-Lens-Clip-Blackberry-Motorola/dp/B00CZ7O5BQ/ref=sr_1_8?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1409444406&sr=1-8&keywords=macro+lens+for+iPhone+5


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> killin it mr head, sweet looking plants bro, whats ur soil concockshin, hahaha i suck at grammer


I'm using Premier Seaweed compost, this soil is filled with rocks and sticks, but it's doing quite well other then that. I'll screen it next year.
http://www.rona.ca/en/compost---biomax-seaweed-compost

and just the simple 3 cups of amendments per cubic foot of soil. Think I added about 15 litres of EWC too it, I count the EWC as "soil" and factor that into my amendment totals. I went a little heavy on the Alfalfa this time. I didn't write any of my measurements down, I was recovering from surgery and had someone else mix it. I just threw a bunch of shit in the bin and said "Mix away"  So now next summer when I mix again I get to try and recreate it  If I had to guess it would be about 30% Alfalfa 20% Bone 20% blood 20% Kelp 10% liquid Silica additive, this I was scared about adding to the mix. But it seems to have worked out just fine without killing all the little microbes. Think I added a full cup of Grotek Silica.

I added Volcanic rock dust this time , which I never last time I'm pretty sure that's what's showing me the better results. (http://www.borealagrominerals.com/src-minerals.html) I don't know how sustainable this stuff is but the bag should last me a really long time.

Sorry I can't be more specific 

I'll add probably another 10lbs of EWC to it once I've run all the soil once and another 2 cups of alfalfa or something with all around tea good tea.



mdjenks said:


> Has anybody seen an attachment for a mini microscope that can fit on the end of the iPhone camera? I have heard of them but have not been able to find one.


I have one, I got it off amazon for like 12.99 or something like that. They are a pain to use. If I had to recommend I would suggest the table top ones that attach to a PC. Seen some awesome shots come out of them.

Or get the machine @Mohican has  pretty sure it's him with the neat macro/microscope type dealie.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 30, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm using Premier Seaweed compost, this soil is filled with rocks and sticks, but it's doing quite well other then that. I'll screen it next year.
> http://www.rona.ca/en/compost---biomax-seaweed-compost
> 
> and just the simple 3 cups of amendments per cubic foot of soil. Think I added about 15 litres of EWC too it, I count the EWC as "soil" and factor that into my amendment totals. I went a little heavy on the Alfalfa this time. I didn't write any of my measurements down, I was recovering from surgery and had someone else mix it. I just threw a bunch of shit in the bin and said "Mix away"  So now next summer when I mix again I get to try and recreate it  If I had to guess it would be about 30% Alfalfa 20% Bone 20% blood 20% Kelp 10% liquid Silica additive, this I was scared about adding to the mix. But it seems to have worked out just fine without killing all the little microbes. Think I added a full cup of Grotek Silica.
> ...


Yeah www.420science.com has some pretty nice usb microscope's but they are expensive but probably worth it. They also have a lot of other cool stuff and they are out of Austin, TX if you can believe that.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Yeah www.420science.com has some pretty nice usb microscope's but they are expensive but probably worth it. They also have a lot of other cool stuff and they are out of Austin, TX if you can believe that.


I don't fucks with Cannabis specific stuff anymore, it's always got that extra mark up for being Cannabis related, probably of lesser quality then general purpose stuff as well.
This goes for all markets. Learned my lesson wasting thousands on "gaming" shit.

I HAVE NO IDEA HOW GOOD THIS IS, just an idea.
http://www.amazon.ca/50-500X-Digital-Microscope-Camera-Endoscope/dp/B00DQL6W4S/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1409444704&sr=8-5&keywords=USB+MICROSCOPES

But there's a tonne of em on Amazon for $30+ 

You will not be able to get good shots on the plant with that iphone one, I find myself using it off the casing, it's next to impossible to get it in the right spot AND not letting my plant move. Well unless you are a magician


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 30, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I don't fucks with Cannabis specific stuff anymore, it's always got that extra mark up for being Cannabis related, probably of lesser quality then general purpose stuff as well.
> This goes for all markets. Learned my lesson wasting thousands on "gaming" shit.
> 
> I HAVE NO IDEA HOW GOOD THIS IS, just an idea.
> ...



It got good ratings and is way cheaper than 420science.....thanks man


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 30, 2014)

my ter females


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2014)

@bigworm6969 

Buy a pack of mosquito dunks from homedepot. Crumble on top of soil. Water. 

It organically kills fungus gnat larva and DRASTICALLY cuts down their numbers.

1 dunk can be shared among 2-3 buckets.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 30, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> @bigworm6969
> 
> Buy a pack of mosquito dunks from homedepot. Crumble on top of soil. Water.
> 
> ...


 i must have read ur mind or vice versa cause i just bought a 6 pack of them i was wondering if they where ok for all organic so i guess thatsa yes thanks hun


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 30, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I don't fucks with Cannabis specific stuff anymore, it's always got that extra mark up for being Cannabis related, probably of lesser quality then general purpose stuff as well.
> This goes for all markets. Learned my lesson wasting thousands on "gaming" shit.
> 
> I HAVE NO IDEA HOW GOOD THIS IS, just an idea.
> ...


 yo this is awesome u can get trich shot with this, im getting ready to buy the led ring for my camera, i might get this to, fuckin awesome


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> i must have read ur mind or vice versa cause i just bought a 6 pack of them i was wondering if they where ok for all organic so i guess thatsa yes thanks hun


No problem. BTI is a bacteria that targets mosquito and gnat larva

Just top dress and continue monitering with the strips.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 30, 2014)

this one is a good one for the laptop or tablet
http://www.420science.com/200x-USB-Microscope


----------



## greywind (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I don't fucks with Cannabis specific stuff anymore, it's always got that extra mark up for being Cannabis related, probably of lesser quality then general purpose stuff as well.
> This goes for all markets. Learned my lesson wasting thousands on "gaming" shit.
> 
> I HAVE NO IDEA HOW GOOD THIS IS, just an idea.
> ...


This looks like a much nicer model than the one 420science is offering, and for half the price.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 31, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> i must have read ur mind or vice versa cause i just bought a 6 pack of them i was wondering if they where ok for all organic so i guess thatsa yes thanks hun


Add some BTi in all soil cooks, doesn't hurt and works well. You need chitin from lobster shell etc to sustain a BTi population so as long as you sorted that you can mix a gnat priof soil.

We get SWARMS of them here. Had to learn fast. Had a swarm attack my compost heaps, what a MISSION.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 31, 2014)

Still curing the GreenCrack and Chernobyl then will give it a nice close trim:


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow, for a thread to be this long these breeders must be doing something right...

Is all their stuff good ? Or do you have to sift through it ?

I'm looking for a sativa, mostly sativa, or even a sativa/indica as long as it has a heady/soaring type of high....

Anyone have any recommendations ? 

thanks, SC


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 1, 2014)

Wooh, sooo pumped, just got an email back from Mrs.B. Can't wait to see what I end up with 

My TER's have just started to push out the pistils a little faster and the stretch is slowing down it seems, can't wait to see the flowers on them either  

Blue Tara has massive leaves. Beautiful plants. A little behind in the pistil poppin but she's definitely a beautiful plant.

Now for the patience game. Prolly gonna make a thread and take all my pics from this thread and use it as a journal. At least for the Blue Tara, there's next to no journals on it that I could find. Think I've thrown down pics weekly in here if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## amjam0812 (Sep 1, 2014)

joeypotseed said:


> Hey everyone just got word back from Mrs. B and it looks like I was selected for some freebies! She didn't say if they would be the ones I asked for or not but really everything he posted is straight fire so I'm not worried!


Me too!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 1, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> Me too!!!


Me three!!!!! I'm soo excited


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 1, 2014)

Add me to that list. This run is jam packed with fire. Running gear from Bodhi (RKU & Blood Orange) Mota Rebel (DWB & Mackinaw Trail) Dynasty (Blue Heron) Happy Haole (Pahoehoe) and a bunch of gear from the homies( DSB X 88G13hp, Blurkulan, Flaming cookies x GDP/Hippie Headband & like 15 more) my own creations (SoCal master kush/c99 x Kandy Kush, SCMK X Purple rhino/herijuania & like 6 more) all about to hit flower room.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2014)

I got the email as well...well...2 actually...Actually, these 2 today make three all together...lol...Guess I shoulda just included my address the first time...

My SS, MM, and Synergy are starting to look pretty nice too, almost 4 weeks into the switch to 12/12


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 1, 2014)

now repay their trust with lots of high def pictures and detailed info.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 1, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> now repay their trust with lots of high def pictures and detailed info.


Oh yea mos def Pie. They won't have to worry about that with me. I just can't wait to get them in my hands so I can run them


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2014)

In other news, pulled 2 of the 4 Breakout by Hazeman 4 weeks into 12/12 a few minutes ago...Showing nanners. Keeping a VERY close eye on the other 2. The 2 with nanners were both the stretchy phenos, so hopefully the stout phenos don't show..Just putting them under the microscope for now with nightly inspections.

Solos Stash and Mothers Milk, as well as one of the Synergy are looking like they're gonna put out some nice solid kolas. Solos Stash is nice and frosty

SS

P.S. @Flaming Pie , As if you assume we wouldn't? I, for one, intend to do what I agreed to do, which is document a test grow and post results. Hope you're not under the impression that everyone who sent an email is a lying piece of shit.


----------



## XXVII St. (Sep 1, 2014)

Blood O coming down in a few days. Never smelled anything "orangier". Like grated orange rind.

Yum.

Strange Love, Blackberry Lotus, Niburu, Sour Pez, Deadly G x Blowfish, Peyote Purple in 2 weeks.

Drying: Kudra x Appy, CV OG, Larrys lemon cookies, ATF, Knievel kush


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 1, 2014)

I gotta go make a breedbay account, I hope I can get the same name just to make things easy 

That SS is looking lovely Metasynth lots of frost on her already.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I gotta go make a breedbay account, I hope I can get the same name just to make things easy
> 
> That SS is looking lovely Metasynth lots of frost on her already.


Thanks! Wish I could take credit...lol...First experience with B's gear, and I gotta say, so far not looking bad. Though, long way till finish...Those Breakouts gave me a scare...don't count your chickens until they're hatched, right? *knocks on wood*...lol

Gonna make an account over there when I get my beans, though I made it clear in my email that I exclusively post on RIU as of now.


----------



## XXVII St. (Sep 1, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You dry it THEN burn it. I think you have this backwards mate.




Fuckin dying over here! No wonder none of his strains taste how he thinks they should..... They all taste like burnt!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2014)

More SS frost


And the Synergy has some decently long Kolas developing...



And the Mothers Milk...While taking these pics, couldn't help but notice she's starting to look a little fatter than her sisters. It's ok, I love all you girls equally! 

Looks like I gotta back off the N a little bit...lol...They were just so stretchy for the first 3 weeks, didn't wanna leave them lacking...I know I know...less is more...haha


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 2, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Fuckin dying over here! No wonder none of his strains taste how he thinks they should..... They all taste like burnt!


Yeah I'm a-thinking that Brek got full on orange all the way because he has the patience for letting a terpene profile develop. Under 60 days on B gear is unheard if. Guess which review I trust,


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 2, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> What I do to keep the press from getting stuck is trace the end of the press on wax paper and put it on each end of the press then load my hash or kief and it doesn't get stuck. I have a high end press and have never had any problem with metal shards getting in my pressed goods.


I've seen the wax paper trick. Thanks for reminding me. What happened was I applied a little too much pressure and was applying a light heat with a torch, as to experiment with consistency while cutting out time. I wound it too tight and had to use a vice and a hammer as it expanded, probably causing the metal shavings. Anyway experiment showed not to do that. Still more of a fan of unpressed. 

Got an email about testers, so that's good.

Already got those f2 of Lucky Charms. 2 of 3 popped up, other bean is cracked, but just taking its time. 2 more TER were popped up. Absolutely loving the tight node and definite indy expression. I'll snap some photos of the one u ended up saving (she put roots down in less than 4 days, quickest rooting I've seen in the bucket). Harvested a massive Goji, interesting how environment plays sheen u have a role. She is far less dense than I've ran her, likely due to the heat (mid to upper 90s until I hung the filter near the light), such is the problem with indoor summer runs. Still a massive harvest, and quality isn't changed much except with bag appeal, still trich covered as fuck.

Lemon Zinger replaced Goji spot. Snow queens and Mountain Temples finishing up end of this week or early next week

Nice to be back hope everyone had a good labor day


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 2, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> More SS frost
> 
> 
> And the Synergy has some decently long Kolas developing...
> ...


Looks fine too me bro. That's what's gonna give you fat buds by keeping those leaves green. I think your fine. Looks like she's stored some of that N for the rest of flower and swelling. Great work


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 2, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> P.S. @Flaming Pie , As if you assume we wouldn't? I, for one, intend to do what I agreed to do, which is document a test grow and post results. Hope you're not under the impression that everyone who sent an email is a lying piece of shit.


Meowr!

Why so defensive? Did I quote you? no? Hmmmm...someone is hostile today.

I was talking in general to everyone. The more pictures and details the better.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Meowr!
> 
> Why so defensive? Did I quote you? no? Hmmmm...someone is hostile today.
> 
> I was talking in general to everyone. The more pictures and details the better.


It just came off a little condescending to me at that particular moment. Forgive me if took it the wrong way, but it seemed as if you were telling us what to do, as if we needed to be told. A little bossy.

No worries, we all high!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 2, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Blood O coming down in a few days. Never smelled anything "orangier". Like grated orange rind.
> 
> Yum.
> 
> ...


 hey bro do u have any pics of the kudra x appy, i got 2 females in flower now


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You dry it THEN burn it. I think you have this backwards mate.


Thanks for the tip, but I don't smoke fan leaves, light burned or not.






The valued part of the plant turned out pretty well for a one and done. Here's how the breeder describes Cheese Candy

"..this plant produces enormous buds in heavy lateral bunches covered in millions of trichomes bursting with a mild cheesy fragrance. Its yeasty cheese taste with liquorice and caramel overtones will blow your mind. While the initial effect is euphoric, after a few minutes it will leave you in a very relaxed and pleasurable state."

And you know.....that's exactly how I'd describe it - just like the breeder says. I dig it when that happens! I must be some kind of lucky!


----------



## XXVII St. (Sep 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks for the tip, but I don't smoke fan leaves, light burned or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was NOT light burn. Nice try. That was SIMPLE "grower" error. It speaks to the fact that you are careless and lazy and take zero pride in your work. Whatever though. You like cheese crosses from companies who specialize in autos. Go figure. Honestly that's a bit more your speed IMO. Not sure why you stay in this thread just to act like the queen around here. Simple and plain. Y'all can talk shit on Mad cause he's not on the cheer squad......BUT.....This is a grow forum (yes?) and he has HANDS DOWN shown way way more skill than you'll ever have. No wonder this is the forum I come to for a laugh. 

If you're gonna rip pics from the net you cop at least find better ones!

Last time I'll bring up the Law enforcement thing. But I was sent a PM by a mod I highly respect months ago warning me that Amos Otis was LEO. Apparently he had a hand in busting a member on this forum. (the funniest thing is that said policeman FREQUENTLY strokes this mods balls. Cute shit.)

Sneaky pigs I tell ya.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 4, 2014)

dayum


----------



## genuity (Sep 4, 2014)

Dizzam"......"


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 4, 2014)

Peanut butter and jaaaaaaaam!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 4, 2014)

.... umm.. I can't wait to get into, and see what others do with, those testers...

Ya..


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> That was NOT light burn. Nice try. That was SIMPLE "grower" error. It speaks to the fact that you are careless and lazy and take zero pride in your work. Whatever though. You like cheese crosses from companies who specialize in autos. Go figure. Honestly that's a bit more your speed IMO. Not sure why you stay in this thread just to act like the queen around here. Simple and plain. Y'all can talk shit on Mad cause he's not on the cheer squad......BUT.....This is a grow forum (yes?) and he has HANDS DOWN shown way way more skill than you'll ever have. No wonder this is the forum I come to for a laugh.
> 
> If you're gonna rip pics from the net you cop at least find better ones!
> 
> ...


 wow for real thats fucked up, i hate narcs, i wouldnt even snitch on my worst enemy cause i been to jail and it sucks, id rather be beat down by ten dudes then go to jail


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 4, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> wow for real thats fucked up, i hate narcs, i wouldnt even snitch on my worst enemy cause i been to jail and it sucks, id rather be beat down by ten dudes then go to jail


Very true. But it's like a crab bucket, as the snitch tries to get out, the other crabs will end up pulling him back in. 

Nothing worse than hearsay, as claiming someone is a narc based on....what? I had a member here say something similar, but they've been proven to be unhinged at times. Plus I don't know of cops who grow, right wing ideology may align with cops (unfortunately I've know many cops, and they are terrible racists and love the term "biggest legal gang", but that's for another day), but everyone walks in their own shoes.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

i dont know if its true im just sayeing jail is a shitty place for anybody to be accept rapist, murders and pedifiles, very true nobody will ever know the truth, i just know it would suck to get busted thru rollitup from a sneaky pig, ne ways let me stop cause this is a bodhi thread and i love his gentics


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Last time I'll bring up the Law enforcement thing. But I was sent a PM by a mod I highly respect months ago warning me that Amos Otis was LEO. Apparently he had a hand in busting a member on this forum.


Hey....welcome back!

I remember the last time [first time] you brought this up. So do you.

I responded by asking you to post the details - you know....back it up. Name the mod so others can ask him/her directly. Name the bustee. You know......drop some facts.

Remember your reply - last time? It was so good I paired it up with Mad Hamish in a signature, but for a refresher, you said, 

" I have better things to do. " 

Yeah, you sure do.

But in case you find some time.......please help your fellow RIU members. Not w/ unsubstantiated fiction.

Put some substance behind your statements. 

Or.............what excuse will you find not to....this time? Surely it has to be better than

"I have better things to do."

Right?


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 4, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> i dont know if its true im just sayeing jail is a shitty place for anybody to be accept rapist, murders and pedifiles, very true nobody will ever know the truth, i just know it would suck to get busted thru rollitup from a sneaky pig, ne ways let me stop cause this is a bodhi thread and i love his gentics


Agreed!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

i just want to know how the kudra x appy turn out i cant find to much on these, so any info would be appreciated, i was told its suppose to be a sister of gdp or could be a sister, i really dont know thats why i would love to see sum flowering pics


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

im sure you guys already know this but seedism is gaveing away 4 packs of seeds and one of them is 5 goji og


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> im sure you guys already know this but seedism is gaveing away 4 packs of seeds and one of them is 5 goji og


Post a link ?


----------



## kindnug (Sep 4, 2014)

seedsman if you get over $140 of reg beans
another regular bean giveaway

Mosca Old time moonshine x5
Loud Sour x2
Bodhi Goji Og x5
TGA Space candy x5


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

http://e.seedsman.com/_act/link.php?mId=AO9395266617836244524437656453021&tId=176234104


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 4, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> That was NOT light burn. Nice try. That was SIMPLE "grower" error. It speaks to the fact that you are careless and lazy and take zero pride in your work. Whatever though. You like cheese crosses from companies who specialize in autos. Go figure. Honestly that's a bit more your speed IMO. Not sure why you stay in this thread just to act like the queen around here. Simple and plain. Y'all can talk shit on Mad cause he's not on the cheer squad......BUT.....This is a grow forum (yes?) and he has HANDS DOWN shown way way more skill than you'll ever have. No wonder this is the forum I come to for a laugh.
> 
> If you're gonna rip pics from the net you cop at least find better ones!
> 
> ...





Amos Otis said:


> Hey....welcome back!
> 
> I remember the last time [first time] you brought this up. So do you.
> 
> ...



So, you're saying that Amos is a cop, you have first hand knowledge of this, but you have better things to do than to fill in the rest of us??

If this is true, that makes you no better than the person you're accusing. You'd let fellow growers get fucked over by a pig because you can't be bothered? Fuck that. If I found out that a member here was LEO I'd drop that info for everyone to see no matter what.

I'm awaiting the intel........


----------



## MarWan (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## TonightYou (Sep 4, 2014)

http://www.seedsman.com/en/promotions/

Here ya go Amos, listed as the give away


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

i got 2 female goji og i hope i canget them to perform, right now i think the blockhead bx are going to be the creme of my crop well see


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

hey stow buddy did you decide on makeing sum seeds yet, i just got done collecting a whole vial of ter pollen going to hit my ter, qrazytrain, heavyduty fruity, mk ultra, holygrail kush, pretty much everything in my room is getting hit, i want sum badass crosses


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 4, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey stow buddy did you decide on makeing sum seeds yet, i just got done collecting a whole vial of ter pollen going to hit my ter, qrazytrain, heavyduty fruity, mk ultra, holygrail kush, pretty much everything in my room is getting hit, i want sum badass crosses



I haven't yet worm. I want to order a little tent to do some chucking in. I know I'd sneeze or some shit and get pollen all over the place if I do it in my flowering room.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I haven't yet worm. I want to order a little tent to do some chucking in. I know I'd sneeze or some shit and get pollen all over the place if I do it in my flowering room.


 shit bro if u do like i did as soon as the pods where getting ready to open i chopped off 4-6 tops and put them in a glass of water with foil to catch pollen and had it in my bathroom, it works great any small area with a little bit of light is perfect for collecting a vials worth of pollen and a vial goes a long way if u mix in sum flour, i threw the rest of the plant away and just kept tops they will live a long time in just water its amazeing


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 4, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> shit bro if u do like i did as soon as the pods where getting ready to open i chopped off 4-6 tops and put them in a glass of water with foil to catch pollen and had it in my bathroom, it works great any small area with a little bit of light is perfect for collecting a vials worth of pollen and a vial goes a long way if u mix in sum flour, i threw the rest of the plant away and just kept tops they will live a long time in just water its amazeing



That's good to know. Great info..... thanks for sharing worm!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's good to know. Great info..... thanks for sharing worm!


 ur welcome bro i try to help i know with my illerate ass spelling and poor grammer skills its hard to read what the hell im trying to get at but i dont care spelling ant everything but this method works great only thing i do is if im messing with pollen i either change my clothes or take the water sprayer and spray the hell out of myself before going into the boom boom bloom room


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 4, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> shit bro if u do like i did as soon as the pods where getting ready to open i chopped off 4-6 tops and put them in a glass of water with foil to catch pollen and had it in my bathroom, it works great any small area with a little bit of light is perfect for collecting a vials worth of pollen and a vial goes a long way if u mix in sum flour, i threw the rest of the plant away and just kept tops they will live a long time in just water its amazeing



You're collecting the pollen in a different room, but where are you dusting the ladies at? Do you take the females out of the flowering room too when you sprinkle the pollen on them, or just do it very carefully (with fans off) in the flowering room?


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 4, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> ur welcome bro i try to help i know with my illerate ass spelling and poor grammer skills its hard to read what the hell im trying to get at but i dont care spelling ant everything but this method works great only thing i do is if im messing with pollen i either change my clothes or take the water sprayer and spray the hell out of myself before going into the boom boom bloom room


ESL?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

i guess i got lucky my male ter was purple hopefully ill have sum color changers


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> shit bro if u do like i did as soon as the pods where getting ready to open i chopped off 4-6 tops and put them in a glass of water with foil to catch pollen and had it in my bathroom, it works great any small area with a little bit of light is perfect for collecting a vials worth of pollen and a vial goes a long way if u mix in sum flour, i threw the rest of the plant away and just kept tops they will live a long time in just water its amazeing


That's exactly how I went about pollinating some JIlly Bean a couple of years ago. In a bathroom with no light other than what came in a window. Draped tin foil under the male, caught some pollen, and used a tiny paint brush to wipe across a couple of bottom branches. 

Some of those F2 Jillys have found new homes since.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> You're collecting the pollen in a different room, but where are you dusting the ladies at? Do you take the females out of the flowering room too when you sprinkle the pollen on them, or just do it very carefully (with fans off) in the flowering room?


 i have been doing it in the flower room with fans off and after about 10 hours or so maybe longer ill spray the plants around the girl i hit with water, trying to defuse the pollen, i really should pull it out of the room but i dont and so far so good


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> ESL?


 esl?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> That's exactly how I went about pollinating some JIlly Bean a couple of years ago. In a bathroom with no light other than what came in a window. Draped tin foil under the male, caught some pollen, and used a tiny paint brush to wipe across a couple of bottom branches.
> 
> Some of those F2 Jillys have found new homes since.


 its a good feeling when u make something and it turns out great, no better feeling


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 4, 2014)

See, I knew I popped a bunch of beans for a reason. It's nice when you have a separate veg area that you can get plants going. Decided to trash a flowering SSDD, of course she's cloned, as she suffered heat damage that now is no longer a problem due to moving my filter near the light. Why run a plant you know can excel, but is fucked up and won't be nearly as good and possibly set back. Sadness as I do love her and want more of her, but she wasn't liking 90+ degree temperatures.

So I'll probably throw in another Malawi and see what's next to be sexed, probably some Ace or Sensi. Gotta clean up the veg area tonight and take clones. Loving the structure on the TER. Both non seedlings are looking fantastic, seedlings are healthy as per usual as are the 2/3 Lucky Charms f2. Going to figure out what to pip next. Snow Queen coming down shortly, needs a second run as she didn't like the temperatures either but I'll get an idea. Her sister is doing very well though and that will at least be a good run.

Should have re hung my filter from the start. Upper 90s are not good temperatures...

Eta oh forgot about mountain temples. I have two of them which are finishing up very shortly as well


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 4, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> esl?


I'll presume no, but English as a Second Language.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

man i wish i would have f2 my jilly i had a beast of a jilly one cola was like 2-3 oz


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

man im sorry i keep forgetting this is a bodhi thread and im posting pics of the comp, im sorry


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

nope i only speak english i wish i was bilingual


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 4, 2014)

No one minds pretty pictures Worm 

I'm really tempted to grab that Seedsman promo, but I just bought some new tools this morning  Now I'm broke.

I got Blockhead BX and Third Dimension in my cart, don't know if I'll pull the trigger or not.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 4, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> No one minds pretty pictures Worm
> 
> I'm really tempted to grab that Seedsman promo, but I just bought some new tools this morning  Now I'm broke.
> 
> I got Blockhead BX and Third Dimension in my cart, don't know if I'll pull the trigger or not.


I'm tempted too, but I've got testers I feel obligated and honored to have, so I will pop those first. To be honest I could pop a different cross every week for a year and still have much more left over.

Plus still have Bodhi packs I haven't found a female in, so those need to be popped as well.


----------



## Scotch089 (Sep 4, 2014)

What is the lineage of space candy? Seen it posted before but you know.. Sober stoner brain is still stoner brain. 

Tonight how many beans did you pop and not get fems on?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

cottoncandy x space queen


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 4, 2014)

Scotch089 said:


> What is the lineage of space candy? Seen it posted before but you know.. Sober stoner brain is still stoner brain.
> 
> Tonight how many beans did you pop and not get fems on?


3/3 Ancients, 1/3 lemon zingers, 3/3 males pagoda. The ancients were beautiful males. Awesome smells, trich coverage and very uniform in structure


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm tempted too, but I've got testers I feel obligated and honored to have, so I will pop those first. To be honest I could pop a different cross every week for a year and still have much more left over.
> 
> Plus still have Bodhi packs I haven't found a female in, so those need to be popped as well.


The testers are whats holding me back from ordering. They are hittin the cup o water as soon as they get here.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 4, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> The testers are whats holding me back from ordering. They are hittin the cup o water as soon as they get here.


That's how I feel. Plus testers (even from others, particularly those who know their shit) kinda fill the desire void of buying more beans.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 4, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> No one minds pretty pictures Worm
> 
> I'm really tempted to grab that Seedsman promo, but I just bought some new tools this morning  Now I'm broke.
> 
> I got Blockhead BX and Third Dimension in my cart, don't know if I'll pull the trigger or not.



Ugh! The last thing I need is more seeds. I went on the site and had Mr Nice Black Widow in the cart (5 NL5Haze x Skunk freebies too) but decided against it.


----------



## amjam0812 (Sep 4, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, has anyone received their Bodhi testers yet? I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> 3/3 Ancients, 1/3 lemon zingers, 3/3 males pagoda. The ancients were beautiful males. Awesome smells, trich coverage and very uniform in structure


I just got 2 girls out of 3 Solos Stash, 2 clones of each. Sexed the moms on the back deck. Also got one out of two Phantom Cookies, and 2 out of two Chuckys Bride. Alas, 2 0f 2 Fat Grape Cheese were Martys instead of Marthas. Still, 6 girls to raise w/ the help of that big yellow ball in the sky.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I just got 2 girls out of 3 Solos Stash, 2 clones of each. Sexed the moms on the back deck. Also got one out of two Phantom Cookies, and 2 out of two Chuckys Bride. Alas, 2 0f 2 Fat Grape Cheese were Martys instead of Marthas. Still, 6 girls to raise w/ the help of that big yellow ball in the sky.


I tend to want to save parts of packs... I'm case I find special things and want to dive in more. That's why I usually do 3 or 4 beans at a time. Worst case scenario is 4 for 4 males or females. Best case is 3 to 1. I like to look for similarities and get an idea of a cross before I dive more in. Plus I love diversity. To run full packs, I'd need to give up diversity so that's why I do what I do. I really want to pop more ancients though because I can feel there is something special in there based on the males I encountered.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I tend to want to save parts of packs... I'm case I find special things and want to dive in more. That's why I usually do 3 or 4 beans at a time. Worst case scenario is 4 for 4 males or females. Best case is 3 to 1. I like to look for similarities and get an idea of a cross before I dive more in. Plus I love diversity.


Word.

I don't run perpetual as you do, but when a room comes down, I like several new, unrelated smokes to sample.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Word.
> 
> I don't run perpetual as you do, but when a room comes down, I like several new, unrelated smokes to sample.



Variety is the spice of life! So much cannabis, so little time.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Variety is the spice of life! So much cannabis, so little time.


You could save us all a lot of time by focusing your skills on selectively breeding a tasty, potent 5 week strain [ with a good yield. 

BTW - that's 1 week veg, 4 weeks bloom, just to keep expectations in check.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> You could save us all a lot of time by focusing your skills on selectively breeding a tasty, potent 5 week strain [ with a good yield.
> 
> BTW - that's 1 week veg, 4 weeks bloom, just to keep expectations in check.



Shhhhiiiiiit, nothing beats your fast Franklins, simply phenomenal!


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ugh! The last thing I need is more seeds. I went on the site and had Mr Nice Black Widow in the cart (5 NL5Haze x Skunk freebies too) but decided against it.


That is too funny stow, as soon as I read the special in this thread I went over to their site to see what they had of Mr. Nice that I wanted, was close to pulling the trigger on a pack of super silver haze since I have wanted some of that for awhile. Also need to have enough to pay a Security Deposit and first months rent this weekend on a new pad without being broke till next paycheck


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> You could save us all a lot of time by focusing your skills on selectively breeding a tasty, potent 5 week strain [ with a good yield.
> 
> BTW - that's 1 week veg, 4 weeks bloom, just to keep expectations in check.


whatttttttttttt a 5 week strain, do tell, tonight r u running ter, if so do u have any pics


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 4, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> whatttttttttttt a 5 week strain, do tell, tonight r u running ter, if so do u have any pics


Lol, it's a nice running joke. Amos makes me laugh. 

I do indeed. Let me get off my lazy ass after I cook my steak and I'll snap a few


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 4, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> That is too funny stow, as soon as I read the special in this thread I went over to their site to see what they had of Mr. Nice that I wanted, was close to pulling the trigger on a pack of super silver haze since I have wanted some of that for awhile. Also need to have enough to pay a Security Deposit and first months rent this weekend on a new pad without being broke till next paycheck



Considering I still have a unopened pack of Mr Nice Medicine Man that's been sitting in the fridge for 2+ years I thought better of the purchase. 

Congrats on the new pad! I'm assuming that you have a nice grow area already in mind? Every time I go in to a house I find myself noticing spaces that would make good grow rooms. lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Lol, it's a nice running joke. Amos makes me laugh.


You wouldn't laugh so hard if all you had to smoke was Fast Franklins...that final run ended [ mercifully ] last week. Dried 2 survivors, and rolled a first sample, just so I could say I ran all 5 of the dreaded pack. I'm telling you......they certainly are stable. 

Unfortunately. But a single Mad Scientist/Jackberry - which is 1/4 FF - turned out pretty good. I think it has potential...if they could breed the FF out of it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 4, 2014)

A couple bud shots at two angles for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 4, 2014)

Goji @ 5.5weeks btw. Only 4 left to go!


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Lol, it's a nice running joke. Amos makes me laugh.
> 
> I do indeed. Let me get off my lazy ass after I cook my steak and I'll snap a few





bigworm6969 said:


> whatttttttttttt a 5 week strain, do tell, tonight r u running ter, if so do u have any pics


I'll grab a shot of mine when the lights come on at midnight. Things gotta be close to 3 feet now if not more. Quite the stretch.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Every time I go in to a house I find myself noticing spaces that would make good grow rooms. lol


Ha! If I was a Real Estate agent in a legal state, you would be my target demographic.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 4, 2014)

Between the Grapestompers and goji, I am going to have a nice chunk of trim hash. Yum!


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh you do not even know stow, moving into a 3 bedroom with a colossal finished basement. I swear they made this place for me to grow in since they have 6 outlets (no joke I counted) in the big room in the basement lol. Hope that room has its own breaker, did not get to check the wiring of the place to much but from what I saw it seems legit. Be back running at full force soon enough, it has been killing me to only have 5 little plants in party cups for the party cup competition. Literally love growing perpetual so I am always doing something in the garden


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 4, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Oh you do not even know stow, moving into a 3 bedroom with a colossal finished basement. I swear they made this place for me to grow in since they have 6 outlets (no joke I counted) in the big room in the basement lol. Hope that room has its own breaker, did not get to check the wiring of the place to much but from what I saw it seems legit. Be back running at full force soon enough, it has been killing me to only have 5 little plants in party cups for the party cup competition. Literally love growing perpetual so I am always doing something in the garden


Lol I forgot about that shit  

I didn't start anything, and now it's too late I think isn't it?


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 4, 2014)

Indeed to late, I was gonna pm ya but I figured you had bigger plants to grow lol.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

heres my 3 at 2 weeks in about 3-4 foot tall, the one has the awesome red, purple and green stem


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 4, 2014)

One of the reasons I picked this place was due to the easy closet space. Shit, I looked at the floor plan prior to moving in and started buying what I needed.

My next space is dependent on where I am in life, but growing ganja is a part of me now. It's my hobby, it's my medicine. Might have a problem if I move in with my lady, but I'll work a grow out elsewhere if necessary.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I just got 2 girls out of 3 Solos Stash, 2 clones of each. Sexed the moms on the back deck. Also got one out of two Phantom Cookies, and 2 out of two Chuckys Bride. Alas, 2 0f 2 Fat Grape Cheese were Martys instead of Marthas. Still, 6 girls to raise w/ the help of that big yellow ball in the sky.


I just pulled a single male flower off my Solos Stash lady last night. Not nanner, but full on balls pollen sack. Looked like it had been there a while, already busted and I'm destined to have at least a couple seeds in my crop this grow. Couldn't find another one, but it was undeniably there.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 4, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I just pulled a single male flower off my Solos Stash lady last night. Not nanner, but full on balls pollen sack. Looked like it had been there a while, already busted and I'm destined to have at least a couple seeds in my crop this grow. Couldn't find another one, but it was undeniably there.


That's a bummer. But it's good to know. How's it looking otherwise?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> That's a bummer. But it's good to know. How's it looking otherwise?


Beautiful and frosty. Vigorous.

It's all good, the damage is done, and it looks like it was minimal so far...She's a nice plant, we'll see how she finishes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Beautiful and frosty. Vigorous.
> 
> It's all good, the damage is done, and it looks like it was minimal so far...She's a nice plant, we'll see how she finishes.


I've forgotten - how far along is it? I'm considering tossing one clone of each strain in 12/12 early and holding the 2nds in perpetual veg until I get a good idea what's what. Early on, the Phantom Cookies are what's catching my eyes.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I've forgotten - how far along is it? I'm considering tossing one clone of each strain in 12/12 early and holding the 2nds in perpetual veg until I get a good idea what's what. Early on, the Phantom Cookies are what's catching my eyes.


4 weeks


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 5, 2014)

Blue Tara:
  
TER:


I'll get some better pics of the girls later, it's pretty early  lol don't feel like lugging plants right out of bed  One of those mornings, I fell asleep super early now I'm tired as fuck when I wake up...

Blue Tara is frosting up already, I don't know about the TER it's in the back and harder to get a good picture of.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 5, 2014)

Pics aren't the greatest this camera doesn't like the low light. Should have got out the good one but Oh wells put the plants back before I noticed the pics were shit . You can see the structure and the ridiculous leaf size of this Blue Tara.

I think they stopped stretching finally which is great because I got another inch on my ratchet hangers. Was thinking I was going to have to take them off to get the extra few inches lol.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 5, 2014)

Bunch of new Bodhi on the 'Tude.


----------



## COGrown (Sep 5, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Bunch of new Bodhi on the 'Tude.


Too bad the 'tude has had such (IMO) garbage promos lately. For seedsman's september promo if you buy two packs of bodhi you would end up getting a much better deal, I think, including 5 Goji OG, which I would rather have over almost any number of tCC seeds. Other than their tahoe, which I would actually run, but its a little overplayed in the breeding scene right now. 

I do think that the Sweet Skunk crosses are being kind of slept on, and now they are at both seedsman and attitude. For people who like the more sativa side of the cannabis spectrum and don't mind stretchy but extremely trainable plants (with killer yields when grown even halfway right) should consider giving either Strange Brew or Elphinstone a try, especially if you like the citrus flavors.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 5, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Too bad the 'tude has had such (IMO) garbage promos lately. For seedsman's september promo if you buy two packs of bodhi you would end up getting a much better deal, I think, including 5 Goji OG, which I would rather have over almost any number of tCC seeds. Other than their tahoe, which I would actually run, but its a little overplayed in the breeding scene right now.
> 
> I do think that the Sweet Skunk crosses are being kind of slept on, and now they are at both seedsman and attitude. For people who like the more sativa side of the cannabis spectrum and don't mind stretchy but extremely trainable plants (with killer yields when grown even halfway right) should consider giving either Strange Brew or Elphinstone a try, especially if you like the citrus flavors.


Yea if it wasn't for all the gear I wanna test I'd go beansman. I really want wish mountain and elfinstone. Plus the OTM and Goji freebies are oh so attractive


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I just got 2 girls out of 3 Solos Stash, 2 clones of each. Sexed the moms on the back deck. Also got one out of two Phantom Cookies, and 2 out of two Chuckys Bride. Alas, 2 0f 2 Fat Grape Cheese were Martys instead of Marthas. Still, 6 girls to raise w/ the help of that big yellow ball in the sky.


I'd just like to correct the previous post. One of the Fat Grape Cheese is, in fact, a late indicating Martha, and was discovered before the 2 babies were tossed.

Happiness is sure to follow.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 6, 2014)

Hot damn the head spins with all this useful Bodhi info going around lately. Why did I ever stop frequenting this thread?


----------



## XXVII St. (Sep 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> So, you're saying that Amos is a cop, you have first hand knowledge of this, but you have better things to do than to fill in the rest of us??
> 
> If this is true, that makes you no better than the person you're accusing. You'd let fellow growers get fucked over by a pig because you can't be bothered? Fuck that. If I found out that a member here was LEO I'd drop that info for everyone to see no matter what.
> 
> I'm awaiting the intel........


Mod specifically asked not to be mentioned by name as Amos Cheer buddies would turn it into a shit show. MY first hand "knowledge" comes from a moderator whom I have been friends with a long time. Traded stock and whatnot many times. All I know is he gave me a heads up about Beyonce/Amos.

I'm "legal" 100% and I'm not really too worried. I gave the warning that I received. No more, no less.

Do with it what you will. BUT if you're in a non legal state....... Might wanna be wary of dude.

PS.....AMOS asked for me to post specific thread responses from months back where others said he was a cop...... YEAH... I CAN'T BE BOTHERED to dig threw months of threads for that shit. Sorry. There's elbows that need trimming and a new boat that's DYING to get on the lake. Plus I have a 3rd flower room I'm setting up (expansion! always expansion!)

Ignore what I said. He's not a cop. Whatever. No skin off my sack.


----------



## XXVII St. (Sep 6, 2014)

If you guys ever wanna talk about B strains lemme know. Just took 8 new Bodhi strains down I hadn't tried. GOLD I tell ya!

PS: Ask yourself why the dude who hasn't had anything good to say about this gear stalks this thread the way he does. A very popular thread.....hmmmmmmm......Gathering all the intel he can is my guess.....

oink oink oink.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 6, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> If you guys ever wanna talk about B strains lemme know. Just took 8 new Bodhi strains down I hadn't tried. GOLD I tell ya!
> 
> PS: Ask yourself why the dude who hasn't had anything good to say about this gear stalks this thread the way he does. A very popular thread.....hmmmmmmm......Gathering all the intel he can is my guess.....
> 
> oink oink oink.



I find this all very hard to believe, but stranger things have happened I guess.

So the question now is, why would a MOD with knowledge that one of the members is a cop not out that person, and continue to let them post????

If the RIU brass is worried about a shit storm, they'll have a huge one on their hands if word gets out that cops frequent this forum and the powers that be let it happen. Even though I'm 100% legal, I sure as fuck don't want to be participating in a forum that allows cops to troll for unsuspecting victims.

Any RIU mods wanna chime in here??? SMH


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 6, 2014)

This is the stupidest thing I have ever heard, if a mod is not banning a known cop they are putting everyone on the site at risk. Period. It would be one of those most heartless irresponsible things they could do.

Maybe he reads this thread for the same reason I do, and many others I bet, it's one of the few threads without little shits stirring shit up for fun.

And why the fuck would anyone stand up for a cop? seriously explain that bit, why on earth would anyone go after a mod with attacks because he outted a cop. You make no sense at all. When a mod could just ban everyone and anyone that questions him. Again no sense is made.


----------



## genuity (Sep 6, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> If you guys ever wanna talk about B strains lemme know. Just took 8 new Bodhi strains down I hadn't tried. GOLD I tell ya!
> 
> PS: Ask yourself why the dude who hasn't had anything good to say about this gear stalks this thread the way he does. A very popular thread.....hmmmmmmm......Gathering all the intel he can is my guess.....
> 
> oink oink oink.


Well what did you take down...?

This thread went to shit fast in the last few months,for no reason at all...
It used to be some real cool cats on this forum/thread...that always came with honest bodhi info..now it just seems like school girl bathroom gossip..

I do not think Amos is no cop..


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 6, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Mod specifically asked not to be mentioned by name as Amos Cheer buddies would turn it into a shit show. MY first hand "knowledge" comes from a moderator whom I have been friends with a long time. Traded stock and whatnot many times. All I know is he gave me a heads up about Beyonce/Amos.



Dude....welcome back ! I have a question:
why would the 'Mod' give you - specifically - a ''heads up' ?

Had you solicited some of Amos' 'schwag'? Had he solicited yours? Tell the folks, why doncha, why only you got the 'heads up'. 

BTW - anyone else feel free to chime in w/ first hand knowledge of your address being solicited, or any other dubious experiences.





XXVII St. said:


> Mod specifically asked not to be mentioned by name as Amos Cheer buddies would turn it into a shit show. .


I have 'buddies'? Well, allright!  
you have Mad Hamish !













XXVII St. said:


> PS.....AMOS asked for me to post specific thread responses from months back where others said he was a cop...... YEAH... I CAN'T BE BOTHERED to dig threw months of threads for that shit.


Of course not. 

Thread responses you refer to, but can't produce.

Mods you refer to, but can't produce.

Nice case, that !


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 6, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Maybe he reads this thread for the same reason I do, and many others I bet, it's one of the few threads without little shits stirring shit up for fun.
> 
> .


Maybe it's where my 'buddies' hang out. 

OK....sorry. I'll contribute: 




XXVII St. said:


> PS: Ask yourself why the dude who hasn't had anything good to say about this gear stalks this thread the way he does. A very popular thread.....hmmmmmmm......Gathering all the intel he can is my guess.....


Bodhi makes and markets Goji OG - am I right? I recall raving about that berry pheno many times....but don't be 'bothered' trying to look 'em up. 

Running Solos Stash atm - Bodhi again, right? ATF and Ancient OG in the vault, so likely I'll be 'gathering info' a little while longer.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 6, 2014)

I try my hardest not to even read his posts as he's just a troll and acknowledging him is what he wants. It's hard when he starts calling folks cops. I thought he was talking about Hamish being a cop last time he went on this rant, but apparently it's you. 

I hope I'm one of your "buddies" they seem super intimidating, scaring mods on their own site.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 6, 2014)

I've been alerted that there is some child here making absurd claims. I'm sure he's full of shit, and I've looked at his posts and he is very abusive. (did you get that irony?)

Anyway, I'm here to keep the peace, and help our members. When a see a new member who is making abusive posts, I just get rid of him. 

All done!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 6, 2014)

rollitup said:


> I've been alerted that there is some child here making absurd claims. I'm sure he's full of shit, and I've looked at his posts and he is very abusive. (did you get that irony?)
> 
> Anyway, I'm here to keep the peace, and help our members. When a see a new member who is making abusive posts, I just get rid of him.
> 
> All done!


Ban hammer is strong with this one...XXVII no longer with us, then?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 6, 2014)

For the record, I made the inquiry.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/cops-posting-on-here.843817/

Wouldn't want Amos being accused of being a cop and a snitch in the same thread.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 6, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Bodhi makes and markets Goji OG - am I right? I recall raving about that berry pheno many times.


Speaking of, any berry taste to that, or just smell?

My berry pheno is drying right now. Ermergod it looks/smells great!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Speaking of, any berry taste to that, or just smell?
> 
> My berry pheno is drying right now. Ermergod it looks/smells great!


Just so happens, I have a 3/5 joint of berry Goji dangling, unlit, in the corner of the mouth. It went out while I was catching up on the thread.

The smell coming out of the jar when I open it is just what taste I get when it's lit. I have no idea what a Goji berry tastes like, but the weed isn't like any berry I can put my finger on...so it must be gogi, I figure. But it's fantastic. Right there with c-99 and Chernobyl as the best and most distinctive smokes I've had the pleasure to enjoy.

I also decided it best to pop a couple more Gojis - I'm down to 3 jars. If I'm fortunate to get another berry, a clone will be the first colloidal silver victim.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 6, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Ban hammer is strong with this one...XXVII no longer with us, then?


No he is no longer with us


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 6, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I hope I'm one of your "buddies" they seem super intimidating, scaring mods on their own site.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 6, 2014)

AO, my impression of goji berries taste is similar to strawberries, a darker (smoky) strwbrry.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 6, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> If you guys ever wanna talk about B strains lemme know. Just took 8 new Bodhi strains down I hadn't tried. GOLD I tell ya!


You know.......if you read that paragraph a couple of times......who does it sound like? Seriously...."GOLD I tell ya!" sounds just like......[ here's a clue]

Probably a coincidence that both appeared within posts of each other after a few days gone - just like last time 'they' were in this thread.



wyteberrywidow said:


> No he is no longer with us


Actually...you only killed his alter-ego, amigo.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 7, 2014)

By that logic Amos, StOw and TY are all the same person. Unlike other fellas I don't use multiple user names to lurk and see how people behave like TY and I am most certain the rest of you fellas. Amos has cleared this room LOL... its really just you guys talking total bollocks pretending to be a Bodhi thread. Amusing how mods have made this thread worse really. Down the toilet it goes.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 7, 2014)

All of RIU is a ghost town because of how American elitism reigns supreme. It had become a very dry and boring place. Nobody cries about a ban. Hell I asked for one.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 7, 2014)

Plus I have to admit Amos seems smarter than any cop I have met at least. He's a mod narc, riles people up then narcs to mods all sweetly. Rollie, go back to where Brek was still here to see the start of the decline. Like Gen said, used to meet cool cats here with great info. Go watch a real problem maker at work.


----------



## COGrown (Sep 7, 2014)

Jeez, I've only ever ignored two people and all of a sudden I have no idea what's going on in this thread. I don't see what it matters whether or not anyone here was in ELO, unless you bring up Xanadu in every single conversation, in which case get over yourself Jeff Lynne.

Still waiting on the testers in the mail, once I get them it will probably be around 3 weeks before I get them going, so's I can have enough space to run 11 or 12 plants at once. I asked for the Afghani x Kandahar, the CBH x Kandahar, Pinesoul x 88g13hp or Dirty Hippy x 88g13hp. Really don't care what I get, the whole list looked pretty exciting to me.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Sep 7, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Jeez, I've only ever ignored two people and all of a sudden I have no idea what's going on in this thread. I don't see what it matters whether or not anyone here was in ELO, unless you bring up Xanadu in every single conversation, in which case get over yourself Jeff Lynne.
> 
> Still waiting on the testers in the mail, once I get them it will probably be around 3 weeks before I get them going, so's I can have enough space to run 11 or 12 plants at once. I asked for the Afghani x Kandahar, the CBH x Kandahar, Pinesoul x 88g13hp or Dirty Hippy x 88g13hp. Really don't care what I get, the whole list looked pretty exciting to me.


I had the same problem w/ the tester list a while back. Too many choices, everything looks good. Also, it just seems like you kind of have to sort through a couple trolls to enjoy the thread now. The banning of XVII will help. FWIW I've always appreciated your point of view/info you bring to the table. I'll be sending my Bodhi SWxRKU testers to flower soon, will post photos when the ladies are more exciting. BTW, all your choices sound awesome. Where will you be doing a journal?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 7, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> By that logic Amos, StOw and TY are all the same person. Unlike other fellas I don't use multiple user names to lurk and see how people behave like TY


Now.....why would you think I was referring to you? Feelin' a little heat? 





Mad Hamish said:


> Unlike other fellas I don't use multiple user names to lurk and see how people behave like TY


Oh, ok....that clears that up. It's not like you've ever been caught in untruths before, is it?


----------



## COGrown (Sep 7, 2014)

A little bud porn in the morning, harvest time for some skunk 91, here she is in the *natural light.









*


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 7, 2014)

Trimming up some Gogi (berry pheno). 

 


Sampled that earlier, and some SSDD last night that's been drying as well. Both are absolutely fantastic weed. The Dream Lotus that Ive been growing for a while now is a great plant too.

3 for 3 with Bodhi strains. One pack of Dream Lotus seeds, 5 Gogi seeds, and a cut of SSDD (from a kind RIU member) all yielded keepers. I'm 100% sold on Bodhi and his gear. Hands down the best breeder that I've tried.


----------



## joeypotseed (Sep 7, 2014)

Just wanted to share my Ancient OG experience with everyone .... I've grown several indoors under a 400w and they smelled great earthy and piney, but no OG in it but still amazing I actually renamed it Yodas stash for my local buddies... Recently my outdoor crop has started to get super smelly, but the star of the group was a Ancient F2 that smells just like Garlic, bubba, and rotten roadkill it's phenomenal.... It's amazing what some plants will do outdoors and not indoors


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Dude....welcome back ! I have a question:
> why would the 'Mod' give you - specifically - a ''heads up' ?
> 
> Had you solicited some of Amos' 'schwag'? Had he solicited yours? Tell the folks, why doncha, why only you got the 'heads up'.
> ...


Man, for a cop, you sure are dedicated! You must be getting overtime pay on this gig. Plus you are a great grower for being a cop growing a schedule one plant!

I may not always agree with you (lol obviously), but you seem like a stand up guy. You contribute on this site and make the community better, as you actually document plants and review strains. 

Claiming a member is a cop, with no evidence other than hearsay is simply starting shit.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 7, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> By that logic Amos, StOw and TY are all the same person. Unlike other fellas I don't use multiple user names to lurk and see how people behave like TY and I am most certain the rest of you fellas. Amos has cleared this room LOL... its really just you guys talking total bollocks pretending to be a Bodhi thread. Amusing how mods have made this thread worse really. Down the toilet it goes.


Lol, yeah I'm the same person as someone I've actually met in person, and enjoyed a tasty beverage with? Pretty sure thats not an allusion, nor do I have multiple personalities.

Dude, I'm not sure what your problem is. One minute you act normal posting on gear. Then you start shit with someone or someone questions a post you've made and the defensiveness comes out. Next act, disappear for a while then rinse and repeat.

My question is why? I know you've stated you have issues, I'm not gonna tear someone down that admits that. But for fucks sake dude, knock it off. Let go of the bullshit and start a new. No reason to continue doing this shit.

Eta- I actually went to bat for you, because I felt bad for the pile on. Now I feel stupid wasting such energy on someone who really doesn't deserve it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 7, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Lol, yeah I'm the same person as someone I've actually met in person, and enjoyed a tasty beverage with? Pretty sure thats not an allusion, nor do I have multiple personalities.
> 
> Dude, I'm not sure what your problem is. One minute you act normal posting on gear. Then you start shit with someone or someone questions a post you've made and the defensiveness comes out. Next act, disappear for a while then rinse and repeat.
> 
> ...



Great reply st0w..... I mean TY.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 7, 2014)

Stow, your buds look so sparkly! Glad to hear you found some keepers!


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 7, 2014)

So today was cleaning of the garden. 
In the flowering tent I decided to pitch some plants that had been damaged by heat. With enough plants on deck from the veg area, it simply made more sense to pitch anything that had been damaged from high temperature. So I pitched a three week SSDD, which I am sad about as I like having one in flower all the time. I have another one in veg, so not a big deal, just a disappointment. I had a never finishing Snow Queen that was limping around from the heat stress that went to the hash pile as well. 

Now most of us know to label things, here's another time this guy didn't label it properly and cloned a male mistaking it for the female Lemon Zinger. Damn it, not thrilled about that. 

Finishing up soon: 
2 Mountain Temples, I'll have to take some pictures when the lights come on. Doing well and definitely had no issue with heat at all. 

1 Snow Queen #3, she is the stout one. Finishing up soon, slight damage on fan leaves, but otherwise fine.

1 Bangi Haze, looking female, still checking on the regular.

1 Purple Wrexican, finishing up soon. Not too bad looking of a plant. Didn't clone her, as I'm not expecting much. The Mexican side is definitely suppressed if that's the genetic make up.

1 Sleestak skunk, this girl didn't give two fucks about the heat. Tall, and branchy. Probably 3-4 weeks in. 

2 Malawi, unsexed, and hoping for at least one girl. One has been in flower for a week. Very pretty sativa leaves on them. Need to clone when gender appears.

1 Maple Leaf Indica #3, need to get clones off it if female. It's a pole.

1 Pakistan Chitra Kush, bean pole as well. Needs to be cloned if female.

1Goji, this girl grows so fast in veg and clones very easily. Even though she is longer flowering, she's worth the wait. 

1 White Lotus #2, she's just finished her stretching. About 2 and a half to 3 weeks in. Looking good this time around.

I think that's what's rocking in the flowering tent.

In veg, of Bodhi gear, I have the 2 Mountain Temples, Goji, SSDD, 2 White Lotus, Blueberry Hill, 2 vegging TER and 2 seedlings with one looking like a runt. I also have 2 of the 3 Lucky Charms F2 seedlings.

Non Bodhi gear includes 1 Maple Leaf Indica, 1 China Yunnan, 1 PCK.

Now I've got three Truth of Afghanistan in shot glasses. Thinking of popping Ancient OG, Pagoda, and Lemon Zinger. Would be a lot of seedlings but I really would like to see females from those lines.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm going to have some frost monsters too  can't wait. They are frosting up great, a little more every day.

Had to super crop the Blue Tara, shit just kept growing up up up and away, didn't expect that from the one with Bubba in it, the stalky trait with no stretch definitely didn't follow through in this cross. Things easily 3 feet tall and I flower at about a 10-12 inches.

Thinking about getting rid of some of the big fans, running only 250 watt HPS with 3 foot plants I think it's gonna be larfy if I don't. A lot of the bigger fans have some wind damage anyways. Some of the fans are just so huge I gotta get rid of em.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 7, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm going to have some frost monsters too  can't wait. They are frosting up great, a little more every day.
> 
> Had to super crop the Blue Tara, shit just kept growing up up up and away, didn't expect that from the one with Bubba in it, the stalky trait with no stretch definitely didn't follow through in this cross. Things easily 3 feet tall and I flower at about a 10-12 inches.
> 
> Thinking about getting rid of some of the big fans, running only 250 watt HPS with 3 foot plants I think it's gonna be larfy if I don't. A lot of the bigger fans have some wind damage anyways. Some of the fans are just so huge I gotta get rid of em.


Post some pictures if ya get a chance. I'll wake the girls up and take a few pictures in a moment. 

I've got a giant exhaust fan connected to the cool tube which connects to the filter hanging next to it. The exhaust is 330 cfm, which by my back of the envelope math is about 4 times a minutes air exchange (rounding down due to loss in distance). I wish I'd spent a bit more and bought a more quiet fan, thinking Can Max (anyone have experience? ).

I hang a desk fan on a chain for interior air flow, but with how quickly air goes out it really just makes a small breeze. 

How are your yields with a 250? I have to say going a 600 watt HPS has been a pain during the summer. I should have set it to 400 watts and hung the carbon filter back up right away. It would have saved me from the heat damage more than likely.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 7, 2014)

Okay so I woke up a couple of the gals for a photo shoot.

Here's Snow Queen #3, as ya can see a little damaged but she is finishing up nicely. She had little stretch. 



Here are the mountain temples. Got that haze influence, probably temple leaning.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 7, 2014)

joeypotseed said:


> Just wanted to share my Ancient OG experience with everyone .... I've grown several indoors under a 400w and they smelled great earthy and piney, but no OG in it but still amazing I actually renamed it Yodas stash for my local buddies... Recently my outdoor crop has started to get super smelly, but the star of the group was a Ancient F2 that smells just like Garlic, bubba, and rotten roadkill it's phenomenal.... It's amazing what some plants will do outdoors and not indoors


Any pictures of them? Was part of my first Bodhi order and got 3/3 males. How is the smoke?


----------



## Know One (Sep 7, 2014)

Super Snow Lotus is done. A very heavy sedated feeling.
I find it similar to White Russian. 
Very tasty.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 7, 2014)

Know One said:


> Super Snow Lotus is done. A very heavy sedated feeling.
> I find it similar to White Russian.
> Very tasty.


Nicely done how many weeks did she go?


----------



## Know One (Sep 7, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Nicely done how many weeks did she go?


Thanks TY, I appreciate the kind words
Only 60 days although I am certain another 5 days would have really kicked it up a notch. Unfortunately I had no choice due to my living situation.
There are 4 main colas thanks to topping method discussed by Uncle Ben in a different forum on here.. Worked really well for this girl and my Jesus-OG.
.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 7, 2014)

Know One said:


> Thanks TY, I appreciate the kind words
> Only 60 days although I am certain another 5 days would have really kicked it up a notch. Unfortunately I had no choice due to my living situation.
> There are 4 main colas thanks to topping method discussed by Uncle Ben in a different forum on here.. Worked really well for this girl and my Jesus-OG.
> .


That's not bad, I know how much it sucks to take something early. Looks lovely though. I don't find it as odd now a days, but I always do better with a strain on the second run. Plus I hate making mistakes. If something goes wrong, I feel the need to do it right, otherwise I'm not being objective towards a strain with my judgement.

I use to top, but with my tent as crazy as it is with different strains, it only makes a mess. I already have to stake sativa leaning strains and dealing with multiple tops can starve others from light.


----------



## joeypotseed (Sep 7, 2014)

I just got a camera a few weeks ago so all of my former plants will never be seen  out of the 10 original ancients 7 were males I felt cursed at first until I experienced some ancient magic 

But I have been taking pics lately getting my camera dialed in but I will be spreading some love online soon since harvest time is arising.... And since I'm now a Bodhi tester it's my duty to upload pics


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 7, 2014)

Blue Tara   

The TER isn't frosting up as quick but she has a very fruity funk to her, the Blue Tara smells like green pea's.

You can see the ridiculous sized leaves im about to take off the BT right now. The bud formation looks good on both, the TER is a little fatter so far I'd say.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 7, 2014)

Frost on fans at 3 weeks. Finally feel like something is worth my time and money


----------



## Idol Hands (Sep 8, 2014)

Gentlemonkeys. I have bodhi and GGG testers. Is this site a good place to post them? I've looked through the last 30 or so pages and it seems a bit......

If it's ok I'll share some info. Don't want to step on any toes though.


----------



## COGrown (Sep 8, 2014)

Idol Hands said:


> Gentlemonkeys. I have bodhi and GGG testers. Is this site a good place to post them? I've looked through the last 30 or so pages and it seems a bit......
> 
> If it's ok I'll share some info. Don't want to step on any toes though.


What testers do you have?
This site is as fine a place as any.... 
Just start a thread in the grow journals forum if you want to keep it here.
If you don't, I'm sure several of the people here would appreciate a periodic update on your experience.
Some people, who get great joy from arguing on the internet, seem to choose this thread to try and get their rocks off.
There's assholes everywhere, though, and if you try to avoid them completely you'll miss out on a lot in life.
Personally, I think that its best to just use the ignore button with that sort, rarely do they have anything worthwhile to contribute.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 8, 2014)

Idol Hands said:


> Gentlemonkeys. I have bodhi and GGG testers. Is this site a good place to post them? I've looked through the last 30 or so pages and it seems a bit......
> 
> If it's ok I'll share some info. Don't want to step on any toes though.


Post 'em up. I love to see your grow pictures 

All threads tend to go down hill every once in a while. Things should be sorted now. As COGrown says Ignore is a great feature for never having to read bullshit 

Oh, and TY I have no idea what I'll pull under the 250watt, the nugs on the Em-Dog are dense as heck. I'm only working in a 2x5, so 250 suits my space better then the 400 anyways. I'll be switching back to the 400 before these Bodhi strains are done flowering I think, seems to be cooling off outside finally.

The reflectix helped my grow a tonne, I had painted walls before, but it was an off white and everything was a little fluffy. I prolly lost a few oz. over the last couple years not having this shit up before.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2014)

Has anybody received the new round of testers yet??? Very excited and anxious to get them in my hands


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 8, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Post 'em up. I love to see your grow pictures
> 
> All threads tend to go down hill every once in a while. Things should be sorted now. As COGrown says Ignore is a great feature for never having to read bullshit
> 
> ...


Ah we all lose out or could do better indefinitely in any space! Always try to do better. Plus some strains are just simply better producers.

I usually hate winter but when it comes to growing, I love it. I can simply leave my bed room window open and my temperature will stay below 80.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 8, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Has anybody received the new round of testers yet??? Very excited and anxious to get them in my hands


I'm as soon as someone receives them, we will see it here. I'll be posting anything here as maintainng a journal is too much work. Plus I like seeing what others are doing, and a general breeder thread is a great resource with a bunch of good info in one place.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 8, 2014)

Idol Hands said:


> Gentlemonkeys. I have bodhi and GGG testers. Is this site a good place to post them? I've looked through the last 30 or so pages and it seems a bit......
> 
> If it's ok I'll share some info. Don't want to step on any toes though.


OK, Mr. 27th Street, you came right back! I guess you just can't live without us.

And who you calling a gentlemonkey???


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 8, 2014)

rollitup said:


> OK, Mr. 27th Street, you came right back! I guess you just can't live without us.
> 
> And who you calling a gentlemonkey???


What the hell is a gentlemonkey?


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2014)

Nuts.....& sad


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 8, 2014)

Idol Hands said:


> Gentlemonkeys. I have bodhi and GGG testers. Is this site a good place to post them? I've looked through the last 30 or so pages and it seems a bit......
> 
> If it's ok I'll share some info. Don't want to step on any toes though.


----------



## Know One (Sep 8, 2014)

Thought I'd throw in a pic of the SSL next to the Jesus-OG on the left.
Both started out topped down to 2nd node and the J-OG is on the floor in a seedling tray, finishing in a 6" X 6" RW Cube on a make-shift slab for 1 plant (approx 5' 5" tall with 4 main colas).
The SSL is in the 2' X 2' tray also topped to the 2nd node. Thick as hell.
J-OG hits me like a pure sativa while the SSL knocks me right the fuck out.
The small plant on the counter top was a throw away.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Post some pictures if ya get a chance. I'll wake the girls up and take a few pictures in a moment.
> 
> I've got a giant exhaust fan connected to the cool tube which connects to the filter hanging next to it. The exhaust is 330 cfm, which by my back of the envelope math is about 4 times a minutes air exchange (rounding down due to loss in distance). I wish I'd spent a bit more and bought a more quiet fan, thinking Can Max (anyone have experience? ).
> 
> ...


The pro series Max Fan. OMG. The six inch is quieter than my gotham hydroponics 4 inch fan.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 8, 2014)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lasko-Multi-Purpose-Pivoting-Utility-Fan-U12100/19861415 
That's what I use TY. It's not meant to have ducting hooked up to it, but it works fine for me. It's got a 1/4 inch flange on the opposite side of the picture and a 6 inch intake. I tape 6 inch ducting to it and booyaahcasha.

It pulls through my carbon filter and light then out and keeps it cool enough in there with only passive intakes. It sucks the fabric door in a bit.

Fairly quiet. Not silent but no where near loud either. 

I just grabbed another one for 39.99. In case the one I've been running for 2 years 24/7 breaks.


----------



## Idol Hands (Sep 8, 2014)

rollitup said:


> OK, Mr. 27th Street, you came right back! I guess you just can't live without us.
> 
> And who you calling a gentlemonkey???


Do I know you?


----------



## Idol Hands (Sep 8, 2014)

Solos stash x sour bubble heading into flower


----------



## Idol Hands (Sep 8, 2014)

Drawing I just did.


----------



## Idol Hands (Sep 8, 2014)

All bodhi getting the flip.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 8, 2014)

Idol Hands said:


> All bodhi getting the flip.View attachment 3249476



Damn, that's maximizing your space!

Looks like you could lay down and take a nap on that bed of green.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Damn, that's maximizing your space!
> 
> Looks like you could lay down and take a nap on that bed of green.


I was wondering how many plants were shoved in there, damn! That is maximizing space for sure. 

It does look beautiful Idol Hands, what in particular are you running again?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 8, 2014)

DustyNugs said:


> Chopped this beautiful lady tonight and damn I'm excited to give this one a try... I've liked my SSDD#2 from the get-go and now I finally get to see her all dolled up. I think she was flipped around 10-15 inches and stretched about 2x. She's finished really fast at about week 7-8, she's certainly done though. Fat, dense buds that had to be tied up or be touching the ground. She's pretty mild on the odor until you give her a leaf rub. Reeks of straight up earthy Bubba kush and hopefully has that taste that accompanies it.
> 
> SSDD#2
> View attachment 3232491 View attachment 3232492 View attachment 3232493 View attachment 3232494


looks super dank nice job


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 8, 2014)

Idol Hands said:


> Do I know you?


Yeah, I'm that cop you were talking about. 

What of it?


----------



## Idol Hands (Sep 8, 2014)

rollitup said:


> Yeah, I'm that cop you were talking about.
> 
> What of it?


LOL. I like your style.

It'd be a lot cooler if you did.


----------



## Idol Hands (Sep 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Damn, that's maximizing your space!
> 
> Looks like you could lay down and take a nap on that bed of green.


I've always been a crammer. I read people say "I fit 8 plants in my 8x8 tent!" and I think........ I'd put 30 in that bitch! If undergrowth is trimmed (my clone zone anyway) the tops will find the light.

It's only bit me once in the ass with a white lotus 4 pack run. I topped them and it was a nightmare. Tiny buds EVERYWHERE many light starved.


----------



## Idol Hands (Sep 8, 2014)

We shop at different grocery stores.


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2014)

That's what's up....what is it.


----------



## docter (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## Idol Hands (Sep 9, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I was wondering how many plants were shoved in there, damn! That is maximizing space for sure.
> 
> It does look beautiful Idol Hands, what in particular are you running again?


This next run coming into flower = Landos stash, blueberry hill, silver lotus and uzbeki hashplant/pure kush x blueberry blast (skinny gennes beans cross snowhigh x bodhi)


----------



## Idol Hands (Sep 9, 2014)

genuity said:


> That's what's up....what is it.


Jabbas stash


----------



## Idol Hands (Sep 9, 2014)

moet/appy


----------



## Idol Hands (Sep 9, 2014)

deadly g x cherry pie


----------



## Idol Hands (Sep 9, 2014)

BHO smoothie.


----------



## DustyNugs (Sep 9, 2014)

Another run of clones under a 400 watt, still superb herb! These ladies have had 48 days of 12/12 and it's looking like another week or two will do it. Can't wait for SSDD#2 and GT#1 to come down, some of my new favorite smoke! I should have a decent representation of SSDD#3 and GT#3 here as well, hopefully I can start making some hard decisions and pick keepers.

SSDD#2
 

SSDD#3
 

GT#1
 

GT#3 (the top shot was blurry so this is a lower bud)


----------



## kindnug (Sep 9, 2014)

Did you get any beans in the round with Moet/Appy?
Just curious because of the nanners>


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 9, 2014)

Kindnug the "dick hunter" 

Loving the purple hues in that. Beauty plant.


----------



## kindnug (Sep 9, 2014)

Surprised no-one else noticed them yellow dicks.
Still beautiful bud...


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 9, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Surprised no-one else noticed them yellow dicks.
> Still beautiful bud...


Real sharp eye but you can definitely see them. They look unopened to me, wonder if it's just taking the plant as far as she went. 

I think B mentored Moet being unknown, and I think he wanted to change the name. I also think I saw something about her possibly throwing nanners, which is why it wasn't sold.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 9, 2014)

Idol Hands said:


> This next run coming into flower = Landos stash, blueberry hill, silver lotus and uzbeki hashplant/pure kush x blueberry blast (skinny gennes beans cross snowhigh x bodhi)


Please update with that Skinny Genes Beans cross. I have those beans too. Got them as freebies and now that I know someone with them and are running them I can't get info on them. Can you post some pix of them?


----------



## IVIars (Sep 9, 2014)

2/2 blue lotus. 1 female.
2/2 big sur holy bud. 1 female.
Done outdoors. I don't think i will plant anymore big sur until I get an area just to grow and breed them. Dunno if more seeds of them have been released. I hope he will though because the one female I have is one of the best looking plants I've seen. I'll try to get some pics up.
Already thinking about next year. Gonna do some gold star, super silver strawberry lotus, lotus larry, dream lotus, and maybe a couple ghandruku giant hashplant. I really wanna see how that one does


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 9, 2014)

IVIars said:


> 2/2 blue lotus. 1 female.
> 2/2 big sur holy bud. 1 female.
> Done outdoors. I don't think i wont plant anymore big sur until I get an area just to grow and breed them. Dunno if more seeds of them have been released. I hope he will though because the one female I have is one of the best looking plants I've seen. I'll try to get some pics up.
> Already thinking about next year. Gonna do some gold star, super silver strawberry lotus, lotus larry, dream lotus, and maybe a couple ghandruku giant hashplant. I really wanna see how that one does


Man, you lucky duck! No more Big Sur. Make some for sure. Do you have any photos of her?


----------



## IVIars (Sep 9, 2014)

I have a couple blurry bud pics but no plant pics right now. Storm was moving in and wind was blowing pretty good. I'll try to get others today and upload them. Right now it won't let me upload them from my phone for some reason so will try later from cpu


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 9, 2014)

IVIars said:


> super silver strawberry lotus,


That just sounds delicious! 

I'd be all over that like TonightYou on a 6-pack of bagels!


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 9, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> That just sounds delicious!
> 
> I'd be all over that like TonightYou on a 6-pack of bagels!


Funny you mention that, someone brought bagels into work today... felt guilty about having three of them. Once I felt the deliciousness in my stomach, it subsided. Lol


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 9, 2014)

toasted buttered w c.ch.onion and tomato, pastime for yrs. /essening on the. carbs..


----------



## Idol Hands (Sep 9, 2014)

Idol Hands said:


> moet/appyView attachment 3249600


No they never opened. Shootin blanks. I took the moet/kudras to day 84. Thinking that could be where the nans came from. I CAN'T STAND premature bud. Especially on Bodhi strains. They just aren't done at day 60 or even 70 many times. ATF has been my exception had a perfect 60 day pheno.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 9, 2014)

Idol Hands said:


> No they never opened. Shootin blanks. I took the moet/kudras to day 84. Thinking that could be where the nans came from. I CAN'T STAND premature bud. Especially on Bodhi strains. They just aren't done at day 60 or even 70 many times. ATF has been my exception had a perfect 60 day pheno.


That's what they looked like to me, unopened. On mobile everything is smaller so it's easy to over look things, props to the red circles.


----------



## Idol Hands (Sep 9, 2014)

Idol Hands said:


> No they never opened. Shootin blanks. I took the moet/kudras to day 84. Thinking that could be where the nans came from. I CAN'T STAND premature bud. Especially on Bodhi strains. They just aren't done at day 60 or even 70 many times. ATF has been my exception had a perfect 60 day pheno.


PS..... What a shame it won't be released. I popped all 11 and didn't take clones. I was overloaded and had taken so many others I literally forgot to clone the moets (second run may have eliminated nanskis) but even if it didn't I'd run her again and again. It has an effervescent tropical CHAMPAGNE smell. Dead on. Incredible high and crazy bag appeal.

I'm actually smoking on the last of it and i'm sad.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 9, 2014)

I also don't know where people are getting any of Bodhi gear finished in 7 to 8 weeks. Must be one offs, or my suspicion early harvesting. Fastest B gear I've grown was superstitious and she was 9 weeks. Every other plant and strain is at least 10 weeks or so


----------



## calicat (Sep 9, 2014)

Have to consider several aspects Ty we all have different harvest windows we like in terms of percentages of the trichrome formation, Not to mention the different methods we use that can result in faster flowering times, and if you are running straight from bean or from clone almost forgot actual genetic expressions.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 9, 2014)

Idol Hands said:


> I CAN'T STAND premature bud. Especially on Bodhi strains. They just aren't done at day 60 or even 70 many times.


That's interesting. 

I've heard that somewhere else....very recently, in fact.....




Mad Hamish said:


> Under 60 days on B gear is unheard if.


I guess that's some coincidence !! 



Idol Hands said:


> ATF has been my exception had a perfect 60 day pheno.


Oh wait.......exceptions?


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 9, 2014)

calicat said:


> Have to consider several aspects Ty we all have different harvest windows we like in terms of percentages of the trichrome formation, Not to mention the different methods we use that can result in faster flowering times, and if you are running straight from bean or from clone.


Oh, I'm in agreement with you. But all of us have seen early harvest, where really the grower missed out on a larger yield had they waited. 

For instance, I try to get 70/30 cloudy/clear with no amber. I also look for the tell tale signs of calyx swelling, pistil receding and the reduction of water uptake. 

I also know some people are willy nilly and arbitrary as to when they count a plant as flowering. This gives no true idea of flowing time compared to counting at the flip.

Also I know most of my plants shave about a week off of flowering if I'm running clones. I'm just surprised, not to say it isn't true or possible, for any Bodhi gear to be done in 7 weeks.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 9, 2014)

Made some caramels with some goji trim and green crack trim and chernobyl trim:


----------



## Idol Hands (Sep 9, 2014)

Read the way everyone communicates until this lil guy comes around. Stop ruining the thread.


----------



## Idol Hands (Sep 9, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Made some caramels with some goji trim and green crack trim and chernobyl trim:


God damn! Looks delicious.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 9, 2014)

Idol Hands said:


> God damn! Looks delicious.


thanks man!


----------



## Idol Hands (Sep 9, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> thanks man!


I made caramels a long time ago when I first got my candy thermometer. Didn't turn out that great. I think i burned the bottom a bit and it mixed in with the rest. 

I've upped my candy game though and wanna give another go. You just inspired me brotha!


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 9, 2014)

Alright so I went on a bean popping extravaganza!

3 Ancient OG
2 Pagoda
2 Lemon Zingers

4 non bodhi Truth in Afghanistan.

Plus have 2 Lucky Charms f2 seedlings and 2 TER seedlings and 2 TER plants.

Thinking of killing the freebie sleestack skunk. She is early flower, but is leafy as fuck. Odd plant but to be honest, the trichome coverage is unimpressive and like I said she is soooooo leafy.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 9, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> thanks man!


You killed those bro!!! You gotta recipe?


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 9, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Alright so I went on a bean popping extravaganza!
> 
> 3 Ancient OG
> 2 Pagoda
> ...


I'm having issues with my Em-Dog for leafy-ness, too much mold worries in late flower. I'd scrap it if you got something to take it's place. 

The Emdog didn't do this 12/12 from seed. Maybe try that way if you got more beans.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 9, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm having issues with my Em-Dog for leafy-ness, too much mold worries in late flower. I'd scrap it if you got something to take it's place.
> 
> The Emdog didn't do this 12/12 from seed. Maybe try that way if you got more beans.


I do have other things to take its place... beans I actually bought. It was a freebie so I don't feel terrible killing it, but man, it will be a bitch to trim and you are right. While I've never had mold issues, I know all it takes is a dead leaf to fuck up the quality of the bud site.

I was thinking of throwing in SSDD, but I want to bush her out this time. Get a nice rewarding harvest! I will probably throw in the Maple Leaf Indica, or PCK in its place.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 9, 2014)

Idol Hands said:


> I made caramels a long time ago when I first got my candy thermometer. Didn't turn out that great. I think i burned the bottom a bit and it mixed in with the rest.
> 
> I've upped my candy game though and wanna give another go. You just inspired me brotha!



It's about my 20th batch in a year, great treat at a BBQ in golden gate park.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 9, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> You killed those bro!!! You gotta recipe?



Just a regular caramel recipe, its f'n good though and strong. My wife can only handle half of one and that is before she goes to bed.


----------



## joeshivo (Sep 9, 2014)

My earliest B strain was a satsuma at day 55 ~ 60 days..... I'll post up a bud pic tomorrow. But she literally had a copper look with all the reddish trichromes but the f2's are defiantly taking longer right now


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 9, 2014)

i know i posts this pic before but heres my first b strain superstious


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 9, 2014)

pretty buds worm.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 9, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> i know i posts this pic before but heres my first b strain superstiousView attachment 3250208 View attachment 3250209 View attachment 3250210


Very pretty. Loving the deep colors that are showing.

The four of mine never did that, but does remind me of them. That strain grew on me, kinda wish I'd held on to one. Alas can't keep everything I enjoy if I wanna try more things. The growers dilemma.


----------



## Danny Cooksey (Sep 10, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> i know i posts this pic before but heres my first b strain superstiousView attachment 3250208 View attachment 3250209 View attachment 3250210


Does SS have snow lotus in it? I can't remember. But those buds look like most snow L crosses I've run. Look tasty.

Ps... What are y'alls thoughts on nanners? The strains I have had them show up on have RARELY opened or if they did still didn't pollinate anything (don't get me wrong I've had seeds but I've saved all just IN CASE of apocalypse and I probably have 30 from 10+ years of growing)


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 10, 2014)

Danny Cooksey said:


> Does SS have snow lotus in it? I can't remember. But those buds look like most snow L crosses I've run. Look tasty.
> 
> Ps... What are y'alls thoughts on nanners? The strains I have had them show up on have RARELY opened or if they did still didn't pollinate anything (don't get me wrong I've had seeds but I've saved all just IN CASE of apocalypse and I probably have 30 from 10+ years of growing)


Yes, it has snow lotus as the daddy


----------



## calicat (Sep 10, 2014)

Danny Cooksey said:


> Does SS have snow lotus in it? I can't remember. But those buds look like most snow L crosses I've run. Look tasty.
> 
> Ps... What are y'alls thoughts on nanners? The strains I have had them show up on have RARELY opened or if they did still didn't pollinate anything (don't get me wrong I've had seeds but I've saved all just IN CASE of apocalypse and I probably have 30 from 10+ years of growing)


Yes it does but what you are seeing is actually blockhead recessive flowers. Prolly stongest expression I have seen lately.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> I've heard that somewhere else....very recently, in fact.....
> 
> ...


Someday soon you will realize that I am actually also Genuity, Stow, TY, Calicat, WBW, Swerve, Oprah and Kim Kardashian. I also own RIU and created this thread to bait you out. Well done. You busted me. There might be exceptions as you say, but not SSDD my friend. Instead of being all indignant, look at what the rest of the thread is saying. I.e me in all my guises. Gotta love the web.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 10, 2014)

Can some mod please just cross check my IP so Anus can get over his paranoia lol...


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 10, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Someday soon you will realize that I am actually also Genuity, Stow, TY, Calicat,



LOL ! 

You _wish ! _


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 10, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Blue Tara:
> View attachment 3246872 View attachment 3246873
> TER:
> View attachment 3246874
> ...


Mr.Head, really appreciate the blue tara pictures and information-i've got one in flower 24 days now and your posts have helped in this first run!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2014)

Danny Cooksey said:


> Does SS have snow lotus in it? I can't remember. But those buds look like most snow L crosses I've run. Look tasty.
> 
> Ps... What are y'alls thoughts on nanners? The strains I have had them show up on have RARELY opened or if they did still didn't pollinate anything (don't get me wrong I've had seeds but I've saved all just IN CASE of apocalypse and I probably have 30 from 10+ years of growing)


Lol we going for a tri-fecta?


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 10, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> Mr.Head, really appreciate the blue tara pictures and information-i've got one in flower 24 days now and your posts have helped in this first run!


Glad I could help 

I'll definitely be popping more of the Blue Tara, she's packing on the frost daily and looking lovely. I had to super crop her cause she was growing into the light, that last for about 2 days and she was standing straight up again, and I broke the main stalk pretty good and worked it for a good minute... so I did it again today lol  She wants to go up for miles


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> LOL !
> 
> You _wish ! _


You ate just jealous because I have a family and you do not. Where's your wife mate?


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 10, 2014)

calicat said:


> Yes it does but what you are seeing is actually blockhead recessive flowers. Prolly stongest expression I have seen lately.


Thanks for clarifying that. It's hard when you are unfamiliar with traits of the previous parents to identify what you are actually seeing. So that trait is actually blockhead, inherited in the snow lotus?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 10, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Glad I could help
> 
> I'll definitely be popping more of the Blue Tara, she's packing on the frost daily and looking lovely. I had to super crop her cause she was growing into the light, that last for about 2 days and she was standing straight up again, and I broke the main stalk pretty good and worked it for a good minute... so I did it again today lol  She wants to go up for miles


You ever hear of a tek called `dropping` Mr Head? I'd explain how Genuity does it, literally dropping a plant a few inches in height, but alas, scared Amos will learn something so PM me and I will pass along the link to where he does it. Suoercropping doesn't control height, it increases auxins, totally different. Dropping the plant on the other hand, works like a charm.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2014)

so dropping isnt supercropping? looks like it to me.....


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 10, 2014)

We were all able to get along at one point and learn from each other. Can we get back to that? Can both sides come to a mutual understanding that maybe you'll never be friends again but be able to move on and learn from this situation? 

We are all after the same goal, we need to work towards it instead of squabbling over non-issues from months ago. This all started because of opinions, everyone is entitled to their's we may not agree, but we should be able to move on from it. It was a misunderstanding that went way to far. It's time to just drop it, both sides, and move on. 

At least go to the Amos and Mad Hamish squabble thread  I respect you both, you're both making ass's out of yourselves though, especially since I know you're both better then this shit.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 10, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> We were all able to get along at one point and learn from each other. Can we get back to that? Can both sides come to a mutual understanding that maybe you'll never be friends again but be able to move on and learn from this situation?
> 
> We are all after the same goal, we need to work towards it instead of squabbling over non-issues from months ago. This all started because of opinions, everyone is entitled to their's we may not agree, but we should be able to move on from it. It was a misunderstanding that went way to far. It's time to just drop it, both sides, and move on.
> 
> At least go to the Amos and Mad Hamish squabble thread  I respect you both, you're both making ass's out of yourselves though, especially since I know you're both better then this shit.


Agreed as this is a great thread and usually is full of good, helpful people.

The thing is, someone comes along after stirring shit, leaves, and then returns just to start it. 

Pretty sure you guys can figure out who it is...

Should have given him the ban he was asking for. 

Amos can be a bit sassy  but he isn't leaving, coming back and just starting nonsense again and again.


----------



## dominica (Sep 10, 2014)

Sorry if this has been discussed but has anyone had any luck with orange flavors in Satsuma?
Also, can anyone comment on their experience with the Golden Triangle? I've recently had the pleasure of sampling some and although it is quite tasty I found the stone to be somewhat lacking..I was hoping to run ~2 packs to find a TK leaning crusher


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 10, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> At least go to the Amos and Mad Hamish squabble thread


Just me and MH? No can do.

I'd be outnumbered at least 3 profiles to 1,


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Just me and MH? No can do.
> 
> I'd be outnumbered at least 3 profiles to 1,


Which profiles do you think he has? I've got a few ideas.


----------



## COGrown (Sep 10, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You ate just jealous because I have a family and you do not. Where's your wife mate?





Mad Hamish said:


> You ever hear of a tek called `dropping` Mr Head? I'd explain how Genuity does it, literally dropping a plant a few inches in height, but alas, scared Amos will learn something so PM me and I will pass along the link to where he does it. Suoercropping doesn't control height, it increases auxins, totally different. Dropping the plant on the other hand, works like a charm.





Mad Hamish said:


> Someday soon you will realize that I am actually also Genuity, Stow, TY, Calicat, WBW, Swerve, Oprah and Kim Kardashian. I also own RIU and created this thread to bait you out. Well done. You busted me. There might be exceptions as you say, but not SSDD my friend. Instead of being all indignant, look at what the rest of the thread is saying. I.e me in all my guises. Gotta love the web.


Please stop filling this thread with your irrelevant ad hominem attack garbage and keep your shitty ass vibes to yourself. Not only are you completely derailing this thread, but you are also completely full of shit. I'm not terribly sure how much sunshine daydream you yourself have grown, but I ran a pack. The green crack in appalachia and both the bubba and the moonshine in the bubbashine all flower in less than 9 weeks, and the phenos I ran that were bubba or bubbashine dominant easily finish in the 8 week area, especially from clone. I've always found chem phenos in appy hybrids that ran into the 10-11 week range, but even the haziest appalachia I've run only took 12 weeks to finish, in organics. SSDD is actually the fastest out of all the appy hybrids I've run. I would also say I have had phenos of Jabba's Stash, Blue Lotus, Tranquil Elephantizer: Remix, Ancient OG, Road Kill Unicorn, and Love Triangle that all finished in the 9 weeks or less range. 

*There is a reason the flowering time on Sunshine Daydream is listed as 8-9 weeks, so if you really have such a problem with this, I suggest you take it up with Bodhi and the people who initially tested this strain. Grown indoors and treated right, this is how long most phenos take to finish. *

You don't need to respond to this, I won't be reading it as I only took you off ignore because I'm sick of you ruining this thread with your ridiculous bullshit.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2014)

go back to the gage threads and troll...


----------



## Tranquileyes (Sep 10, 2014)

Although this thread has become more entertaining than the soap net, I hope no one minds a little strain talk 

I've been on a mission to find and experience something very indica dominant. I've been thinking the TER might be what I'm looking for (discription at least), but I like to keep mothers so can anyone speak to her alleged auto-flowering tendencies? How about finish times? I'm open to all suggestions, bodhi or not.


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> go back to the gage threads and troll...


You got that job already......

MH is not hurting this thread...

People talking for other people...is what's going on in this thread....no one keeps it real anymore.


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> Although this thread has become more entertaining than the soap net, I hope no one minds a little strain talk
> 
> I've been on a mission to find and experience something very indica dominant. I've been thinking the TER might be what I'm looking for (discription at least), but I like to keep mothers so can anyone speak to her alleged auto-flowering tendencies? How about finish times? I'm open to all suggestions, bodhi or not.


Well the TER remix v.2 I did gave me 2 auto-flowering plants....I killed them and on to some clusterfunk remix..


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 10, 2014)

How many of yours auto'd @genuity?

I won't know till I smoke some Tranquileyes be another 7-8 weeks prolly  Sorry couldn't be more help.

Edit: genuity too quick man lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> Well the TER remix v.2 I did gave me 2 auto-flowering plants....I killed them and on to some clusterfunk remix..


Even with 24 hours of light?


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Even with 24 hours of light?


Yea..

They put on frost at around 6 weeks veg I think..they came the close node/onset to flower..
The stem was thick and flat..


----------



## Dankfactory (Sep 10, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Please stop filling this thread with your irrelevant ad hominem attack garbage and keep your shitty ass vibes to yourself. Not only are you completely derailing this thread, but you are also completely full of shit. I'm not terribly sure how much sunshine daydream you yourself have grown, but I ran a pack. The green crack in appalachia and both the bubba and the moonshine in the bubbashine all flower in less than 9 weeks, and the phenos I ran that were bubba or bubbashine dominant easily finish in the 8 week area, especially from clone. I've always found chem phenos in appy hybrids that ran into the 10-11 week range, but even the haziest appalachia I've run only took 12 weeks to finish, in organics. SSDD is actually the fastest out of all the appy hybrids I've run. I would also say I have had phenos of Jabba's Stash, Blue Lotus, Tranquil Elephantizer: Remix, Ancient OG, Road Kill Unicorn, and Love Triangle that all finished in the 9 weeks or less range.
> 
> *There is a reason the flowering time on Sunshine Daydream is listed as 8-9 weeks, so if you really have such a problem with this, I suggest you take it up with Bodhi and the people who initially tested this strain. Grown indoors and treated right, this is how long most phenos take to finish. *
> 
> You don't need to respond to this, I won't be reading it as I only took you off ignore because I'm sick of you ruining this thread with your ridiculous bullshit.


I'm a little too lazy today to file back through the thread in search of any alleged rumors with SSDD. I currently have what is likely the " Butter" cut based on trait expression, and it is hands down the Dankest top shelf bud I've ever acquired in seed form. I usually keep my lineup to CA clone onlys, but occasionally I'll explore some X's I find interesting. I have 3 packs of Cocoa Kush en route now. 
If anyone is claiming there are issues with SSDD, Au....Contrair!!


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 10, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Glad I could help
> 
> I'll definitely be popping more of the Blue Tara, she's packing on the frost daily and looking lovely. I had to super crop her cause she was growing into the light, that last for about 2 days and she was standing straight up again, and I broke the main stalk pretty good and worked it for a good minute... so I did it again today lol  She wants to go up for miles


from your posts, i decided to put mine in earlier than originally planned and am glad i did. mine is the tallest girl in there...fingers crossed she is done with the stretch! i'll get some pictures of her up soon. she looks very nice, not as good as yours but still nice.


----------



## Sativasfied (Sep 10, 2014)

I dropped 4 RKU seeds, got 3 males and one hopeful who had lady parts. This plant is the beast of the room but unfortunately man parts showed themselves day 25, too many to pick off and hope for the best in a room full of girls. I suspect heat stress during first 2 weeks of flower, although my other plants all from seed fared well so not really sure if it was heat or genetics. I kept a clone so I will run it again, but definitely not in a 10gallon until I know it's stable, oh well, a shame too this one was turning my head. My other Bodhi wares from seed this run include a single Prayer Tower, single NL#5, two SSDD and two TE originals, all growing well and they seem stable females.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2014)

Jeffrey finklebum said:


> Funny. I keep getting banned even if I say nothing wrong. So I guess I'll keep it real. I have many other computers. Guess I'll switch to another IP.
> 
> As long as Amos is in this thread I'll find a way to stick around.
> 
> ...


Exactly why u get banned on top of multiple account not being allowed


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 10, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> so dropping isnt supercropping? looks like it to me.....


Yes. Breaking a plant in half and folding the stem then tying it in the correct way is the tek known as super cropping. You are so observant and clever. Guess thats why you are testing all that gear and Gen is just twiddling thumbs
.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 10, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> my biggest nuthugger has to be genuity handsdown! how do you find time to hug mad hamishs?
> 
> looks like i may be scoring a pack of sunshine daydream in other news...


Poor seeds. Guy. I never did anything to insult you. Ever. Congratulations on being a Stow butt puppet.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2014)

Donkey Lips said:


> Well I wouldn't have to keep making them if you'd just let a nigga LIVE! Never had more than one account at a time. Guess I'll have to throw on an IP blocker and lay low for a few. If I can stay I'll ignore Otis and give nice pics/reports. If not I'll just switch the IP's i guess. Whatever.
> 
> If I'm banned for posting relevant pics in a bodhi thread....... Well I guess I see why Bodhi himself called this site "evil".
> 
> ...


Nobody said nothing when you came back the second time idol hands then you just couldnt resist. 
Rules are once banned if a member makes another account its grounds for another ban.
Up to the mod or admin if you are allowed to stay. But then throwing up insults and dick pics I can see it not lasting long if continues


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2014)

You must want me to show you some love Green.....big'ol man hug for you lil bro..
You got my name in your mouth like tooth paste..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Poor seeds. Guy. I never did anything to insult you. Ever. Congratulations on being a Stow butt puppet.


youre right , you never said shit to me and i didnt mean to put you down. sorry.....


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> You must want me to show you some love Green.....big'ol man hug for you lil bro..
> You got my name in your mouth like tooth paste..


please do show me some love in between all that hate.

funny how i say something to MH and you show up like his guard dog. you must be MH or just really " like" me...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yes. Breaking a plant in half and folding the stem then tying it in the correct way is the tek known as super cropping. You are so observant and clever. Guess thats why you are testing all that gear and Gen is just twiddling thumbs
> .[/QUO



hey can i be a tester for ggg?


----------



## Donkey Lips (Sep 10, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nobody said nothing when you came back the second time idol hands then you just couldnt resist.
> Rules are once banned if a member makes another account its grounds for another ban.
> Up to the mod or admin if you are allowed to stay. But then throwing up insults and dick pics I can see it not lasting long if continues


Fair enough. Believe it or not I actually care about strain results in this thread and have much to share. I thought my dick drawing was pretty funny but I apologize. I'd prefer to ignore the person I don't like in here and share info with the rest. If I have to choose I'd pick strain info/sharing over making fun of Amos.

No more dick drawings.

For the record I'm not Mad H. 

How about a blackberry lotus shot as a peace offering? LOL.



Also... My Niburu is throwing nanners..... I ran deadly g blueberry and got lucky but heard others say deadly g had nuts. I DID move her mid flower in a uhaul across 3 states though. Maybe she got stressed? LOL.


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2014)

Donkey Lips said:


> Fair enough. Believe it or not I actually care about strain results in this thread and have much to share. I thought my dick drawing was pretty funny but I apologize. I'd prefer to ignore the person I don't like in here and share info with the rest. If I have to choose I'd pick strain info/sharing over making fun of Amos.
> 
> No more dick drawings.
> 
> ...


Now that is a nice pic...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 10, 2014)

Donkey Lips said:


> Fair enough. Believe it or not I actually care about strain results in this thread and have much to share. I thought my dick drawing was pretty funny but I apologize. I'd prefer to ignore the person I don't like in here and share info with the rest. If I have to choose I'd pick strain info/sharing over making fun of Amos.
> 
> No more dick drawings.
> 
> ...


 I am insukted that people cannot recognize my accent but anyhow


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 10, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> hey can i be a tester for ggg?


You were but you screwed it up so it is doubtful.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> please do show me some love in between all that hate.
> 
> funny how i say something to MH and you show up like his guard dog. you must be MH or just really " like" me...


Ghost my you my boy so is Gen and so is mad. Dont see why people just cant get along on a potforum. I hope that yous can look past the b.s and get back to what we love the plant


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Sorry. Yeah. Right. Listen you guys. I never had an issue with anybody until Amos rocked uo. I can see what is happening here. We all pick on the foreigner right. We all gang uo against the African guy. Guess its because I am black. So now, lets be frank: Genuity pumos out the dank. He takes care of many sick people. Not like stow growing a few small plants pretending to be a caregiver, not like Amos that produces for his personal taste, not like greenghost that can't keep cuts from GudKarma alive. Calicat NEVER talks big but is the best grower I have ever met, you children need to learn from his example. Calicat, I will now FOLLOW yours. Just gonna grow it and shut up unless somebody ASKS. Bodhi himself said and I quote `there is even a thread here pretending to be a Bodhi thread` so that should kinda put you all in a better perspective. You show Bodhseeds so little respect that you show off and promote OTHER gear on the Bodhi thread. That is beyond self righteous and downrit selfish. Attention seeking. When I came here people made their own threads for that. Now we just take over a breeder thread to talk shit? CO Grown, pretty rich of you to tell me I am being negative when your post was downright hateful. You guys have your heads really far up your asses.


*GOLD triple crown post...*
As far as far as GG....he post one shit pic,and I say it's a shit pic.....and out came the mitten mob.....lol...
But I think it's a color thing right GG...a black thing right?


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 10, 2014)

brand new grower here.. may not contribute hella lot in thread, but I like to linger in places I call learn thee most, especially about topics mmj and primo genetics. so I'll continue to tag along (w or w/out the meds).

btw- st0w is a great CG, ive seen him go way outta his way to help folks!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2014)

i was never a tester, i was hated on by the gage green groupies.i get messages saying how fucked gage is for not getting me on the tester list. when i asked to be a tester a few weeks ago it was a joke and i wouldnt test for your company honestly.

the cuts gud sent were fucking shitty! barely rooted. ill show homie how to ship a cut properly. why are you commenting on something you have fucking zero clue about?!

i dont go throwing the "sorry" word around like you may, but when i say sorry i mean it.


----------



## Donkey Lips (Sep 10, 2014)

So this is the Nanner throwing Niburu.

I tried like 10 different pics to get a good shot but the trichs are so shiny it wouldn't focus right.....They kinda glow! REALLLLLY weird smell. I'm baffled as to how I'd describe it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Ghost my you my boy so is Gen and so is mad. Dont see why people just cant get along on a potforum. I hope that yous can look past the b.s and get back to what we love the plant


anyone that saw me apologizing to gudkarma can see how i am as an actual person. im all about the love but have no problem reciprocating the hate! 

like dmx says, if its fuck me then you know its fuck you!


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 10, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> brand new grower here.. may not contribute hella lot in thread, but I like to linger in places I call learn thee most, especially about topics mmj and primo genetics. so I'll continue to tag along (w or w/out the meds).
> 
> btw- st0w is a great CG, ive seen him go way outta his way to help folks!


Yea, st0w is a stand up guy and does take care of his patients. Claiming otherwise means you obviously haven't met him and are simply talking shit. If ya have some other problem, call like it is. But to say he isn't a care giver is simply stupid.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

So now we have Hamish running to mods having my posts deleted. lol


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> So now we have Hamish running to mods having my posts deleted. lol


Why would they do that? Plus don't they see Mad, is well mad?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> So now we have Hamish running to mods having my posts deleted. lol


No he is not running to me. I think its gone far enough and I will delete the bullshit.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Why would they do that? Plus don't they see Mad, is well mad?


I see exactly whats going on and I see some just cant agree to disagree.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> No he is not running to me. I think its gone far enough and I will delete the bullshit.



Why do my posts keep getting deleted then?


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 10, 2014)

Ah forget it. bud porn and sandwiches!!



greenghost420 said:


> ..... i respect him and his garden game.id burn with him anyday...


I have no idea what y'all r goin' on about, no matter.

Needed to not forget, mister Hamish has great creative posts often that I enjoy. wld burn w him any ol day. peace fellas


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Why do my posts keep getting deleted then?


Because it starts off good then goes left. Leave the personal jabs out and its ok.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 10, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I see exactly whats going on and I see some just cant agree to disagree.


Fair enough, you are the mod..

But don't you see how he stirs up shit? Do you not see how he basically takes a hiatus, returns with some stupid shit comment from before, and the whole cycle starts again where he takes a break?

On other boards he doesn't act like this, I have seen it one other time. When he knew the shit wasnt being tolerated by others he knocked it off and disappeared for a while.


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2014)

So what was this post about?
"no customer service for you yodaweed, you must be black!"


I'm done,respect for WBW.....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Because it starts off good then goes left. Leave the personal jabs out and its ok.


What personal jabs?

MH claims that he's black (he's not), and he's trying to throw jabs at me ...... I can't respond?

Please feel to put my posts back up and point out to me where my responses were any more "personal jabs" than his are? Is explaining why I declined his offer to be a tester for Gage a "personal jab"?

Spell this out for me.....


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2014)

^^LOLLLLLLLLL wellllll.....ANSWER THE CUSTOMERS QUESTION THEN!


im not racist in anyway! my best friends are mick whop bastards...guess i shouldve said african americans and dude wouldve nit picked something else...


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 10, 2014)

check out mel.
my screen isnt color anymore

my superstition got custom'd last yr, no more beans that way.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> If I said I'm shocked, would you buy it?


 Just weird to claim something you completely are are not and claim "racism" when I didn't see anything of that nature in this thread. Just bizarre behavior


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 10, 2014)

What kind of Cats are those?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 10, 2014)

I check this thread every now and then. Feels like a bunch of weirdness goes on every time I look (well, more so the Gage thread but some of it seems to spill over here).


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2014)

like one thread is miserable and has to bring this one down lol


----------



## Hydroburn (Sep 10, 2014)

This thread was cool like a year and a half ago.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 10, 2014)

This shit is downright silly.

Dudes need to take a lesson from this dog

http://vidmax.com/video/78169-Dog-eats-a-bag-of-weed-and-looks-way-stoned


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> This thread was cool like a year and a half ago.


Yup...a few bad toes will hurt the whole foot..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> Yup...a few bad toes will hurt the whole foot..


Heh!

Ironically, you always seem to stick up for the most crooked toe in the bunch. Ever notice how there's never any drama until your Gage homies show up and start the shit all over again?


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 10, 2014)

man ihope the ol lady'll let me fire up the 4oo halide.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2014)

hell yea abe...nice collection


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Heh!
> 
> Ironically, you always seem to stick up for the most crooked toe in the bunch. Ever notice how there's never any drama until your Gage homies show up and start the shit all over again?


Like who?
The ones who keep talking about Gage...(in a bodhi thread).or the ones who do not bite tongue/kiss ass to fit in.
Sticking up for who? Do you know what that means..?

Looks like you want to keep this thread full of off topic shit.
I said I was done with this school girl gossip...

Time to go smoke my buddy's dream beaver....


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2014)

hold his hand look in his eyes n give him a dreamy shotgun too......


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> man ihope the ol lady'll let me fire up the 4oo halide.View attachment 3250872



Holy shit Abe! Happy days ahead....


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Holy shit Abe! Happy days ahead....


That's the spirit fellas


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2014)

Lol I just dumped half a pack of ancient og in a cup of water. Im anxiois to see whats in these..


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol I just dumped half a pack of ancient og in a cup of water. Im anxiois to see whats in these..


I think that is his best low key og...very nice hidden gems in them packs....
One of the few smokes that gave me,a nice back in the day type smoke...
Back when everybody had that real good lime green reg oz for 200,no seeds...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> I think that is his best low key og...very nice hidden gems in them packs....
> One of the few smokes that gave me,a nice back in the day type smoke...
> Back when everybody had that real good lime green reg oz for 200,no seeds...


Nice. I've been reading reviews about it not being no og at all but time has come for me to throw down some.bodhi and see for myself.

That nust gave me a extra push might just do the rest of the pack and f2 them


----------



## Breko (Sep 10, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nice. I've been reading reviews about it not being no og at all but time has come for me to throw down some.bodhi and see for myself.
> 
> That nust gave me a extra push might just do the rest of the pack and f2 them


Man what's the deal? I use the ignore feature on Otis, apologize and post relevant pictures. Not allowed either?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

I for one don't have an issue with XXVII St/idol hands/donkey lips/breko posting here. The guy knows how to grow and has a ton of bodhi strains under his belt. He's kinda charming too. 

Learning to resist the temptation to dig on Amos would be a good plan.... keeping the thread on point. I need to brush up on that myself. 

Lots of different chaps from many different time zones on this thread. We all dig bodhi gear so really no point in bickering about other nonsense. I'll pull up my socks


----------



## Breko (Sep 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I for one don't have an issue with XXVII St/idol hands/donkey lips/breko posting here. The guy knows how to grow and has a ton of bodhi strains under his belt. He's kinda charming too.
> 
> Learning to resist the temptation to dig on Amos would be a good plan.... keeping the thread on point. I need to brush up on that myself.
> 
> Lots of different chaps from many different time zones on this thread. We all dig bodhi gear so really no point in bickering about other nonsense. I'll pull up my socks


HA. Appreciate it. I promise to ignore him and post only nice Bodhi shots/info. I honestly got along with most everyone here until I took it too far with AO. I enjoy sharing with the rest of you guys.
 
Deadly G x Cherry pie... Sorry the pic sucks. She's in the way back and i had to streeeeetch to get her


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2014)

What's up with spacecake(gsc x snow lotus)............any pics anybody?

I really hope he drops them cowbell some place...just a small drop will do.


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2014)

Deadly g x cherry pie.........sounds like a body rocker.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 10, 2014)

Breko said:


> HA. Appreciate it. I promise to ignore him and post only nice Bodhi shots/info. I honestly got along with most everyone here until I took it too far with AO. I enjoy sharing with the rest of you guys.
> View attachment 3250915
> Deadly G x Cherry pie... Sorry the pic sucks. She's in the way back and i had to streeeeetch to get her


That looks lovely. It's on my list that I sent off to Bodhi. My hopes are for that one Deadly G X Forum cut or the Deadly G X HA og


----------



## Breko (Sep 10, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> That looks lovely. It's on my list that I sent off to Bodhi. My hopes are for that one Deadly G X Forum cut or the Deadly G X HA og


Oh baby. IMO Deadly G x HA og sounds INCREDIBLE.


----------



## Breko (Sep 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> Deadly g x cherry pie.........sounds like a body rocker.


She really does rock you pretty hard!

My only complaint is how ROCK HARD the nugs are. Sometimes IMO nugs can just be toooooo dense. I like just a little give and these are like pure lead.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 10, 2014)

I got a single Karma's Biker Kush v2.0 going right now. Prolly gonna pop a couple more once I get some stuff into the flower cab.

Figured I'd start one in case I got the cross from Bodhi, be nice to compare it to something.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Learning to resist the temptation to dig on Amos would be a good plan....


Amos has yet to complain.

A thin skinned LEO would have a short career.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Amos has yet to complain.
> 
> A thin skinned LEO would have a short career.


When you complain you get hit by cars and drop lottery tickets.


----------



## Breko (Sep 10, 2014)

You guys know what looks GNARLY? My peyote purple. Jesus cristo!!!!! Probably shouldn't post in here though


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 10, 2014)

Breko said:


> You guys know what looks GNARLY? My peyote purple. Jesus cristo!!!!! Probably shouldn't post in here though


Good to hear. Those are hitting the rock wool in 2 weeks for me


----------



## Breko (Sep 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Good to hear. Those are hitting the rock wool in 2 weeks for me


Can't find a bad report on her! Except that she doesn't like to give up males......If I get one.....Pollen bukakke party!

Weird thing though. Since she started flowering she got CRAZY leaf curl....NOT burn......Totally green and healthy....but twisting this way and that some making loops! WEIRD.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 10, 2014)

I have some of that too, but I attribute it to slight Nitrogen toxicity (Peyote Purple) and maybe some genetics. The worm castings I used in my last mix were pretty loaded it seems.


----------



## Breko (Sep 10, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I have some of that too, but I attribute it to slight Nitrogen toxicity (Peyote Purple) and maybe some genetics. The worm castings I used in my last mix were pretty loaded it seems.


i def like to keep high N through half of flowering. Most strains don't mind....Maybe the pre98 in her? I've had finnicky cuts and crosses with her


----------



## Breko (Sep 11, 2014)

In order (I think...I MAY be high) Tigermelon x appy bean with 2 tails.....a strawberry diesel x yo mama with the buddha (I always keep one nice nug sitting on top of his sack to insure a nice harvest  ......and a second strange love pheno. Looks Sour D dom IME.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 11, 2014)

buddha brought you twins ~


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 11, 2014)

Breko said:


> You guys know what looks GNARLY? My peyote purple. Jesus cristo!!!!! Probably shouldn't post in here though


I'd love to see those. Feel free to pop them over on the Ace thread


----------



## Tranquileyes (Sep 11, 2014)

Breko said:


> Can't find a bad report on her! Except that she doesn't like to give up males......If I get one.....Pollen bukakke party!
> 
> Weird thing though. Since she started flowering she got CRAZY leaf curl....NOT burn......Totally green and healthy....but twisting this way and that some making loops! WEIRD.


Crazy curl indeed. Good to know it's not just me.. I thought boarderline high humidity was to blame. Man I was doing an inspection of a curled up leaf the other night, flipped it over and a spider was chillin in the curl, I nearly shit myself and jumped back through the fucking wall... anyways.. All lucky charms have been cloned for sex, hopefully there will be some females to flip within the next few weeks. My second run of some non-bodhi gear is throwing dicks again, but in light of that misfortune, I'll be able replace those with the rest of the LC pack or some Goji.


----------



## calicat (Sep 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Thanks for clarifying that. It's hard when you are unfamiliar with traits of the previous parents to identify what you are actually seeing. So that trait is actually blockhead, inherited in the snow lotus?


The perfect radial symmetry of leaves surrounding the flowers. Pronounced purple expression of the flowers itself and stems. And the pardon the pun blocky looking apparently dense flower formation. Squatter structure without the gaps of internodes you are use to in SL crosses. Cannot smell Bigworms dope garden but prolly some grape or combination of grape and currant smells. Blockhead traits that come to mind.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 11, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> Crazy curl indeed. Good to know it's not just me.. I thought boarderline high humidity was to blame. Man I was doing an inspection of a curled up leaf the other night, flipped it over and a spider was chillin in the curl, I nearly shit myself and jumped back through the fucking wall... anyways.. All lucky charms have been cloned for sex, hopefully there will be some females to flip within the next few weeks. My second run of some non-bodhi gear is throwing dicks again, but in light of that misfortune, I'll be able replace those with the rest of the LC pack or some Goji.



I fucking hate spiders. I found an orb weaver in my garden last summer. I about shit my pants when I saw it. It looked like something that should be living in a jungle in South America or something. Damn!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 11, 2014)

Breko said:


> i def like to keep high N through half of flowering. Most strains don't mind....Maybe the pre98 in her? I've had finnicky cuts and crosses with her


Doing this will keep the leaves green so she's can produce lovely buds. You do not want to see any fading until late flower or yield will be decreased


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I fucking hate spiders. I found an orb weaver in my garden last summer. I about shit my pants when I saw it. It looked like something that should be living in a jungle in South America or something. Damn!


Man I new these were spiders but didn't know what kind. I seen a huge one in a web the size of 3ft.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 11, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I new these were spiders but didn't know what kind. I seen a huge one in a web the size of 3ft.


Yeah, they're pretty intimidating looking things. I ran upstairs and jumped on the computer to look it up as soon as I saw it. They are harmless to humans, but still


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 11, 2014)

heres one of my blockhead bx it has 3 leafs perfectly symertical


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah, they're pretty intimidating looking things. I ran upstairs and jumped on the computer to look it up as soon as I saw it. They are harmless to humans, but still


That sucker looks like it will turn you into Spider-Man lol


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 11, 2014)

ter 3 weeks in put on the frost


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 11, 2014)

check this one out


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 11, 2014)

calicat said:


> The perfect radial symmetry of leaves surrounding the flowers. Pronounced purple expression of the flowers itself and stems. And the pardon the pun blocky looking apparently dense flower formation. Squatter structure without the gaps of internodes you are use to in SL crosses. Cannot smell Bigworms dope garden but prolly some grape or combination of grape and currant smells. Blockhead traits that come to mind.



Thanks for that useful information. It sounded like a lovely wine review!


----------



## Tranquileyes (Sep 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I fucking hate spiders. I found an orb weaver in my garden last summer. I about shit my pants when I saw it. It looked like something that should be living in a jungle in South America or something. Damn!


fuck that fucking shit man........ GET IT OFF ME!


----------



## Breko (Sep 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'd love to see those. Feel free to pop them over on the Ace thread


Oh for sure. Will do!

Ps....Since I saw "Arachnaphobia" in elementary school spiders have probably been my number one fear to this day. Just seeing that picture makes me feel LIKE IT'S ON ME!!!!!!


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 11, 2014)

Breko said:


> Oh for sure. Will do!
> 
> Ps....Since I saw "Arachnaphobia" in elementary school spiders have probably been my number one fear to this day. Just seeing that picture makes me feel LIKE IT'S ON ME!!!!!!


It's the ace thread but anything cannabiogen is welcome.

I still want to run a pack of those. Probably my next purchase but but still sorting through Bodhi plus testers will be coming 

So still in shot glasses but will be in cubes tonight. Most beans have cracked and tails are emerging


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 11, 2014)

Looks like the squat Snow Queen in flower may be ready to come down. 

Wanted to see if she'd swell more but just from appearance, she's drinking far less, pistils are receding. When I get home from wage slaving, I may take her down after an inspection with a loupe.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 11, 2014)

Did someone say spider?


----------



## Breko (Sep 11, 2014)

Tigermelon Appy 11/12 germinated and are breaking ground. Goji f3 x stardawg iv 6/6 and are breaking soil. They are 6 because they arrived smashed into a white paste! (half of them    That's also why I put them in a different baggy. Didn't want the seed paste to mold etc with the good beans. Hand modeling courtesy of my wife


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2014)

Putting in work...big time
True seed popping monster.


----------



## Dankfactory (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice to see the Kleenex box was passed around and the Bodhi thread is back on track.


----------



## Breko (Sep 11, 2014)

Head trip dusted with CV cookiewreck pollen. Still haven't popped any of the beans

PS.... Those little hairs stuck to the top?? The only downside of having hella dogs.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 11, 2014)

My lady just tipped about 2 ounces of water into a pyrex dish full of bho while it was sitting in a water bath.

Fuck.

Edibles, I guess. Goddammit.


----------



## Breko (Sep 11, 2014)

white lotus x lucky charms (my cross) at 64 days


----------



## Breko (Sep 11, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> My lady just tipped about 2 ounces of water into a pyrex dish full of bho while it was sitting in a water bath.
> 
> Fuck.
> 
> Edibles, I guess. Goddammit.


Brother. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 11, 2014)

Breko said:


> Brother. I'm sorry for your loss.


Yeah, she's just waiting for things to "go back to normal" now. I'm pissed, and I want her to fix it somehow...She never helps with the grow, or the BHO...But she damn well expects to smoke as much as she can. WTF woman, I work a full time job on top of all this. She's a lazy mooch...Just laying in bed waiting for me to stop being angry. At this point, it's not even about the fucking BHO.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 11, 2014)

Whatever, I'm over it. She's clumsy as fuck, though. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Breko (Sep 11, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, she's just waiting for things to "go back to normal" now. I'm pissed, and I want her to fix it somehow...She never helps with the grow, or the BHO...But she damn well expects to smoke as much as she can. WTF woman, I work a full time job on top of all this. She's a lazy mooch...Just laying in bed waiting for me to stop being angry. At this point, it's not even about the fucking BHO.


I've been right there man. Thought my head was gonna explode. Or i would end up in jail. lol. ALL you can do..... is multiple bongloads.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 11, 2014)

Breko said:


> View attachment 3251708
> white lotus x lucky charms (my cross) at 64 days


Frosty as fuck, bro. Looking nice.


----------



## Breko (Sep 11, 2014)

.
Snow Queen.


----------



## Breko (Sep 12, 2014)

Goji x Sr-71

Ps...... Blood Orange is drying at 4 days now. The room smells like a skunk farted on a glass of orange juice.....

On another note my GGG "Orange Juice" just showed his stinky balls....And I didn't like the structure....SO SCHOP SCHOP.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 12, 2014)

wow hows that goji x purp kush?


----------



## Breko (Sep 12, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> wow hows that goji x purp kush?


Not sure yet. Choppy soon! .....

Smells like a purple strawberry with a bit of earthy funk. I'm hopeful.


----------



## Breko (Sep 12, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Did someone say spider?


That's the stuff NIGHTMARES are made of!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 12, 2014)

its usually the smaller ones thatll kill ya. those are harmless...lol

mmmm strawberry is yummy


----------



## Breko (Sep 12, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> its usually the smaller ones thatll kill ya. those are harmless...lol
> 
> mmmm strawberry is yummy


To me.... Large or small...... F a spider!!!!!! I recently bought this electric fly zapping swatter thingy and have been having a blast sending every spider I find to the electric chair!


----------



## Breko (Sep 12, 2014)

Solos stash wax before the final steps.
Personal stash after the bulk goes to patients.
Fantasy island F2.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 12, 2014)

Breko said:


> View attachment 3251721
> Goji x Sr-71
> 
> Ps...... Blood Orange is drying at 4 days now. The room smells like a skunk farted on a glass of orange juice.....
> ...


that looks llovely !

Anyone received their testers yet?


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 12, 2014)

So all the beans minus a couple (but they seemed cracked) have tails. Looks like I'll have some Ancient OG, Pagoda and Lemon Zinger on deck.


----------



## scrapmapple (Sep 12, 2014)

@Metasynth.
hey bud, you know... the water wont hurt yer bho at all. it cant. its not possible.
1.) set it out in the biggest surface area container you can. (huge pyrex)
2.) cover with filter.
3.) blow fan over till water evaporates.
4.)scrape bho.
5.)

hope this helps


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 12, 2014)

scrapmapple said:


> @Metasynth.
> hey bud, you know... the water wont hurt yer bho at all. it cant. its not possible.
> 1.) set it out in the biggest surface area container you can. (huge pyrex)
> 2.) cover with filter.
> ...


Water most definitely does effect it lol. Go make some Iso with 91% and 99% and tell me water doesn't have an effect lol. 

That's your first post? lol


----------



## scrapmapple (Sep 12, 2014)

yep. first post over here at "rollitup.org"
im not gonna argue with you. if u wanna skin a cat with a vcr then help yerself. ull prolly figure it out.
now if someone is not "on it" and they dont have the proper environmental conditions then there may be a poss of microbiological activity.
i only have my own extensive experience.
dont need iso.
good material, elbow grease, and knowledge is all that is need. and maybe warm water.
thx mang.
only wanting to help salvage the run.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 12, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> that looks llovely !
> 
> Anyone received their testers yet?


You was reading my mind bro. I was wondering the same thing. I haven't received anything yet not even an email stating they've been sent out so maybe they haven't. I wanted to email them back and ask when they would be sent out but I'm trying to be patient lol. Don't wanna seem to thirsty


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2014)

scrapmapple said:


> View attachment 3251840 View attachment 3251836 View attachment 3251835
> yep. first post over here at "rollitup.org"
> im not gonna argue with you. if u wanna skin a cat with a vcr then help yerself. ull prolly figure it out.
> now if someone is not "on it" and they dont have the proper environmental conditions then there may be a poss of microbiological activity.
> ...


See this is what I be talking about....I seen your work,stick around....I know you a good cat.

1 post or 1000. It should not matter....give people a chance.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 12, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Water most definitely does effect it lol. Go make some Iso with 91% and 99% and tell me water doesn't have an effect lol.
> 
> That's your first post? lol


While 99% is desirable, I've had just fine results with 91%. It just takes more time to make sure you get the water out.

I'm more of a bubble hash kinda guy, my iso days are over but it does make a good peoduct


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 12, 2014)

See people need to know how to give constructive criticism. I think a lot of people don't mean harm when they say things, ask questions or imply things but it's they way some come across. The sarcasm and all doesn't need to be in the mix cus that's when people start getting offended and taking it how it sounds so just learn how to say things that won't sound like your picking with someone


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 12, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> See people need to know how to give constructive criticism. I think a lot of people don't mean harm when they say things, ask questions or imply things but it's they way some come across. The sarcasm and all doesn't need to be in the mix cus that's when people start getting offended and taking it how it sounds so just learn how to say things that won't sound like your picking with someone


You've got a good point. Sarcasm doesn't work well in text. Plus we all come from different backgrounds, places and interpretations can be misconstrued


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 12, 2014)

My post was real Richard, my bad, I was in a bit of a grump lol  smoking right now. Apologies.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 12, 2014)

@scrapmapple
Don't worry, I know water isn't going to RUIN it, and my lady knows it's no biggie. I was just pissed at the time. You can even see I posted right after "Whatever, I'm over it", I just needed to rant for like 3 minutes. Thanks for the encouragement though. Looking good!


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 12, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> Although this thread has become more entertaining than the soap net, I hope no one minds a little strain talk
> 
> I've been on a mission to find and experience something very indica dominant. I've been thinking the TER might be what I'm looking for (discription at least), but I like to keep mothers so can anyone speak to her alleged auto-flowering tendencies? How about finish times? I'm open to all suggestions, bodhi or not.


Road Kill Unicorn kicks my ass I have a hard time getting off the couch and get crazy ass munchies and sleep like little cozy baby.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 12, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nobody said nothing when you came back the second time idol hands then you just couldnt resist.
> Rules are once banned if a member makes another account its grounds for another ban.
> Up to the mod or admin if you are allowed to stay. But then throwing up insults and dick pics I can see it not lasting long if continues


You don't have to change your ip your isp leases you an ip for 12 to 24 hours then refreshes it. You have a dynamic IP not a static. I'm a network engineer aka IT professional. So if you did create a new account with a different name and different email no one would know. I kicked from cannazon from some asshole that was friends with the head dude of the forum but fuck cannazon's forum I just like their beans.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 12, 2014)

genuity said:


> Like who?
> The ones who keep talking about Gage...(in a bodhi thread).or the ones who do not bite tongue/kiss ass to fit in.
> Sticking up for who? Do you know what that means..?
> 
> ...


Not being insulting but you saying "time to go smoke my buddy's dream beaver" just sounds funny


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 12, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> You don't have to change your ip your isp leases you an ip for 12 to 24 hours then refreshes it. You have a dynamic IP not a static. I'm a network engineer aka IT professional. So if you did create a new account with a different name and different email no one would know. I kicked from cannazon from some asshole that was friends with the head dude of the forum but fuck cannazon's forum I just like their beans.


Lmfao... do you think users use the same email when creating new accounts?


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Not being insulting but you saying "time to go smoke my buddy's dream beaver" just sounds funny


She made cookies too,so I ate some of her dream beaver...


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 12, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmfao... do you think users use the same email when creating new accounts?


No of course not but you never know how stupid some people are


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 12, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> No of course not but you never know how stupid some people are


Lol you cant use the same email as its banned that was my point so what you posted was not true.


----------



## Breko (Sep 12, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> You don't have to change your ip your isp leases you an ip for 12 to 24 hours then refreshes it. You have a dynamic IP not a static. I'm a network engineer aka IT professional. So if you did create a new account with a different name and different email no one would know. I kicked from cannazon from some asshole that was friends with the head dude of the forum but fuck cannazon's forum I just like their beans.


Thanks man. But we've come to an understanding I think. I'm just gonna continue to be polite and not argue with anyone. I've watched some other folks go at it back and forth the last few days and thought, "Damn, did I look like THAT?" 

Easy to get caught in the drama when someone angers you on a forum. Glad I had a step back for clarity.

Peace friends.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 12, 2014)

Not sure if I posted this pic of RKU or not:


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 12, 2014)

Breko said:


> Thanks man. But we've come to an understanding I think. I'm just gonna continue to be polite and not argue with anyone. I've watched some other folks go at it back and forth the last few days and thought, "Damn, did I look like THAT?"
> 
> Easy to get caught in the drama when someone angers you on a forum. Glad I had a step back for clarity.
> 
> Peace friends.


Yeah I was in some drama a couple years ago on the seed collectors thread


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 12, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol you cant use the same email as its banned that was my point so what you posted was not true.


well everything else is true but the email part.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 12, 2014)

Anybody live in the bay area? The best cuts in the world imo:

http://darkheartnursery.com this were the co-op I work with gets our cuts

you can pic them up at Harborside Health Center in Oakland and San Jose and a few other places, they list their drops almost daily.


----------



## Breko (Sep 12, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Not sure if I posted this pic of RKU or not:
> 
> View attachment 3252203


Beautiful! I agree on the RKU. I believe it's description came with a "do not operate heavy machinery" warning.

I concur.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 12, 2014)

So I won a contest the other day for a pack of Blueberry Hill (djshort blueberry x appy) that I am super excited about. I still also have the mothers milk I picked up last year some time but both are at the very top of my to do list.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have 4 goji f2 in here just starting to flower with like 30 more girls. I will post some pics of them as they progress.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

im about to get back on my very game. thats looking good over there, like an igloo when ready for harvest?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Yea a sticky igloo. This is my first run with this octagon, but my 3rd vert room so i should have it down by now. Should be a good harvest.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 13, 2014)

My rku in veg is smelling like raw beef what's up with that.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

my new goal is to rock the vert igloo! whats your ave pull and what size bulb?


----------



## Breko (Sep 13, 2014)

white lotus

i usually make her into bho.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice White lotus
I have pulled 14 oz out of my vert rooms but i am looking for 1 1\2 LB on this run. I have a Kg goal on a 600 hps i want to hit oneday. have had some shit runs too been some moving. I had to move middle of my cherry puff run. i just built this room it is a 4ft octagon and it is 6ft 8in tall. I have a light mover in there with a 16 in stroke. It holds 45 2gal grow bags.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

i feel you, had to do some crazy shit while the house we rented went on the market. mad plants in boxes and closets. lol


----------



## Breko (Sep 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice White lotus
> I have pulled 14 oz out of my vert rooms but i am looking for 1 1\2 LB on this run. I have a Kg goal on a 600 hps i want to hit oneday. have had some shit runs too been some moving. I had to move middle of my cherry puff run.


Had a Uhaul full of ladies that were 5 weeks flower and drove across 3 states. Can you say STRESS?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice White lotus
> I have pulled 14 oz out of my vert rooms but i am looking for 1 1\2 LB on this run. I have a Kg goal on a 600 hps i want to hit oneday. have had some shit runs too been some moving. I had to move middle of my cherry puff run.


you have a thread i can thumb thru...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Yea it is in my sig. I had a Pensky a year and a half ago and a big van this time


----------



## Breko (Sep 13, 2014)

ATF baby arms.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

I got a pic of the setup i use for the mover. It is just two pulleys and a counter weight. I cut a 4ft mover down, shortened the chain, and made the cogs deeper


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 14, 2014)

did you modify a light mover or construct that from scratch?


----------



## IVIars (Sep 14, 2014)

Here is a bud pic of the Big Sur. Having a cold front move through the past week hasn't helped with full plant pics. My phone doesn't like the wind which is why you see me holding the leaves. They say it should clear up and be nice in the next day or so though. Probably another 3-5 weeks before chop time. Will definitely get pics then also. This is my 3rd year outdoor and seems like every year I get a new bug. Building a greenhouse next year and doing a mainly bodhi grow.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 14, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Not being insulting but you saying "time to go smoke my buddy's dream beaver" just sounds funny


LOL... I just call it Beaver. Here, smell this Beaver. Hmmm, look at that hairy Beaver right there. Etc. Bodhi offered me a pack of Zombie Dong (used to be Dirty Sanchez), can't wait to tell mates to suck on my Dong lol. Also crossing Dream Beaver to Black widow for Black Beaver. Between me and SHOE we have come up with enough rude names to have any seed company x rated lol...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh, good to see you Tiger


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 14, 2014)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/porno-seeds/cat_72.html

Maybe you can help those guys out  I don't think very many folks are buying their stuff lol


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 14, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/porno-seeds/cat_72.html
> 
> Maybe you can help those guys out  I don't think very many folks are buying their stuff lol


What moron would buy from that company? !?!? Lol ridiculous


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 14, 2014)

I know right? I seen them on the 'Tude like 6 months ago, pretty sure they were only selling full packs then lol

I mean, if they grabbed some dimes it might be different, but those are all like 5-8's. I wouldn't talk to half their strains if I seen em in the streets.

I bet michelle moist has mold problems...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 14, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I know right? I seen them on the 'Tude like 6 months ago, pretty sure they were only selling full packs then lol
> 
> I mean, if they grabbed some dimes it might be different, but those are all like 5-8's. I wouldn't talk to half their strains if I seen em in the streets.


Don't trust any lady that offers you a good time for only a few bucks lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> did you modify a light mover or construct that from scratch?


I modified a hydrofarm unit?


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 14, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I know right? I seen them on the 'Tude like 6 months ago, pretty sure they were only selling full packs then lol
> 
> I mean, if they grabbed some dimes it might be different, but those are all like 5-8's. I wouldn't talk to half their strains if I seen em in the streets.
> 
> I bet michelle moist has mold problems...


Even if they were freebies, I wouldn't run them. I mean, what quality of beans could possibly be produced if the main selling point is sex/nudity?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Even if they were freebies, I wouldn't run them. I mean, what quality of beans could possibly be produced if the main selling point is sex/nudity?
> 
> 
> > Of or with super skanky women. I couldn't believe my eyes. Where did they find them, a crack house?!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 14, 2014)

I have no idea how my reply ended in that quote sorry whoooops


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 14, 2014)

LOLOL

Look at their fucking packaging

https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-got-porno-seeds.296519/

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Karina/Pornoseeds/

Even more hilarity read the review, it's attitudes fault lol.


----------



## Breko (Sep 14, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Look at their fucking packaging
> 
> ...


You gotta be kidding me!? Who would buy those? I mean did they REALLY spell out the company name in dicks? Kinda sad.

I know this point was already brought up....But if you are gonna have naked chicks sell your wares..... Couldn't you at least find hot ones? Craziness.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 14, 2014)

Breko said:


> You gotta be kidding me!? Who would buy those? I mean did they REALLY spell out the company name in dicks? Kinda sad.
> 
> I know this point was already brought up....But if you are gonna have naked chicks sell your wares..... Couldn't you at least find hot ones? Craziness.


Really if you have to use naked women to sell your beans, the genetics don't speak for themselves. But people are gullible and easily fools when it comes to marketing tricks


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 14, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Look at their fucking packaging
> 
> ...


yup attitude switched the beans lol... a bowl per plant LMAO


----------



## theking2202004 (Sep 14, 2014)

bohdi seeds is great. i ran some tigers milk. highest ive ever been


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 14, 2014)

The fact attitude even stocks then blows my mind, they won't stock loompa though lol


----------



## Breko (Sep 14, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> The fact attitude even stocks then blows my mind, they won't stock loompa though lol


LOL! "Sorry Mr. Loompa, between porno ceeds and cropicanna we just don't have room on the shelves".


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 14, 2014)

they wont stock loompa cause he wants more then doggies nuts!


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 14, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> they wont stock loompa cause he wants more then doggies nuts!


That's exactly it. Attitude won't give him the sweetheart deal he has with his friend.


----------



## BadInfluence (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi guys, i just received some really strange pictures from a friend of mine and thought i'll upload them here to the bodhi thread. The pics are of a single tigers milk plant in a 2 gallon pot in coco, grown with the Canna Coco ferts. 100% strength most of the time but it was reduced to 75% because the leaves showed some deformations. Quite stretchy, about 4 foot tall. It was flushed in week 9 and just got tab water the last weeks. No pH'd/filtered/treated water, just tab water with about 320ppm. Really bad water quality actually.

The strange thing about this plant is that the stems of the leaves have buds growing out of them. I've done some research and only found pics of leaves which produced little buds from the center. The pics were taken around week 5 of 12/12.





In week 11 the big one looked like this:


We don't have a proper microscope so we can't really see the difference between clear and milky but there were no amber trichomes in week 11 so it was harvested at the end of that week. No smoke report or sample yet.

Sorry about throwing this into the discussion here but i thought you might be interested.


----------



## Breko (Sep 14, 2014)

BadInfluence said:


> Hi guys, i just received some really strange pictures from a friend of mine and thought i'll upload them here to the bodhi thread. The pics are of a single tigers milk plant in a 2 gallon pot in coco, grown with the Canna Coco ferts. 100% strength most of the time but it was reduced to 75% because the leaves showed some deformations. Quite stretchy, about 4 foot tall. It was flushed in week 9 and just got tab water the last weeks. No pH'd/filtered/treated water, just tab water with about 320ppm. Really bad water quality actually.
> 
> The strange thing about this plant is that the stems of the leaves have buds growing out of them. I've done some research and only found pics of leaves which produced little buds from the center. The pics were taken around week 5 of 12/12.
> 
> ...


Crazy lookin! Thanks for sharing brotha.


----------



## Breko (Sep 14, 2014)

Lucky charms F2 pregs with F3


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Even if they were freebies, I wouldn't run them. I mean, what quality of beans could possibly be produced if the main selling point is sex/nudity?


Wow that was a good laugh, my marketing side says if you are gonna use naked chicks get BUSTY naked chicks lol. Vicki peach probably produces buds the smaller than that chicks tits lol.


----------



## joeypotseed (Sep 14, 2014)

This is my current Indoor Run.... 4 Blackberry Lotus F2's, 2 Synergy, 2 Heaven Mountain, PuraVidax GojiOG, 1 Blueberry Hill, and a Sunshine Daydream..... Im running a 600w, most are in 3 gallon containers with roots organic and i feed them Great White Mycorrhizaen, Organic Molasses, Fulvic Acid, Hygrowzyme and Bat Guano Budswell


----------



## Breko (Sep 14, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Wow that was a good laugh, my marketing side says if you are gonna use naked chicks get BUSTY naked chicks lol. Vicki peach probably produces buds the smaller than that chicks tits lol.


ALSO....On top of all this it doesn't look like they reveal what any of the strain lineage is! I can't understand how companies like that make even one sale.

Eg. Cropicanna "we took this orange and crossed it to a strawberry then reversed that to a pineapple". .......Ummmmm OK?


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 14, 2014)

Yeah not knowing the lineage is annoying, like they dont know it or some shit. They just dont wanna show what subpar strains they are crossing with to create the illusion of dank...


----------



## Breko (Sep 14, 2014)

At what point does one stop taking clones? It's time but it just feels so redundant. I have enough beans I REALLY wanna pop to keep me going for YEARS.....with the gear I have I don't feel I'll have too many losers (bodhi, jaws, bog, archive, illuminati, cabin fever, ggg, sin city, greenbeanz, etc etc etc) I'm all about variety also. So going through every variety is cool with me.

BUT am I gonna miss that one in 1000 pheno and kick myself for years to come. LOL.

Thoughts?

Edit: The MAIN reason I still take clones is patient requests. But in all honesty, most patients don't know WHAT they really want. lol. EG. The guy who HATES "couchlock", "body high" weed yet always picks a heavy indica and LOVES it. HA!

This could be a whole other THREAD: Weird patients. LOLOLOL


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 15, 2014)

BadInfluence said:


> Hi guys, i just received some really strange pictures from a friend of mine and thought i'll upload them here to the bodhi thread. The pics are of a single tigers milk plant in a 2 gallon pot in coco, grown with the Canna Coco ferts. 100% strength most of the time but it was reduced to 75% because the leaves showed some deformations. Quite stretchy, about 4 foot tall. It was flushed in week 9 and just got tab water the last weeks. No pH'd/filtered/treated water, just tab water with about 320ppm. Really bad water quality actually.
> 
> The strange thing about this plant is that the stems of the leaves have buds growing out of them. I've done some research and only found pics of leaves which produced little buds from the center. The pics were taken around week 5 of 12/12.
> 
> ...


Never seen that before. Pretty cool though I like it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 15, 2014)

Breko said:


> At what point does one stop taking clones? It's time but it just feels so redundant. I have enough beans I REALLY wanna pop to keep me going for YEARS.....with the gear I have I don't feel I'll have too many losers (bodhi, jaws, bog, archive, illuminati, cabin fever, ggg, sin city, greenbeanz, etc etc etc) I'm all about variety also. So going through every variety is cool with me.
> 
> BUT am I gonna miss that one in 1000 pheno and kick myself for years to come. LOL.
> 
> ...


Just raise the bar with your keepers and don't let go of the ones that make the grade. To keep a mom in my rig she needs to: Yield well, flower in under ten, bring frost from week one flower already, and be potent enough that one bong does it, plus give me zero headaches cloning. My Salvation momma will never leave. She has it all plus the most insane lemon skunk flavor. My Dank Sinatra Remix mum is impossible to replace so she stays. Cascadian Frost is very hard to get now so she stays. SFV x cherry pie is my new prospective momma, and some White lotus. But all the old backup gear is being run out now, even the Dream Beaver didn't quite make the final list. Space is finite, one has to choose eventually especially with such a small rig as mine


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2014)

anyone running the harlequin bx? were the high cbd phenos easy to identify when smoked? id imagine so when you dont get lifted...or do u? lol


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 15, 2014)

speaking of cbd, has anyone tried these yet? Guess they were at the hemp fest & came on the adam dunn show last week..Supposedly they sent 20 of them out to us that were on the live chat during last weeks show. If they sent them out I will surely be doing a video review.


Home /
*Personal Analytics - CBD & THC Detection Kits*


  

*Personal Analytics - CBD & THC Detection Kits*

Introducing the first ever personal cannabinoid detection kits. Test all your products in-house and at your own convenience. These tests are quick, easy, and effective. Never again will you question if there is actually THC or CBD present in any product you purchase, manufacture, or grow. If the cannabinoids you are searching for are present the _PERSONAL*ANALYTICS*_ will detect it.








Cannabidiol, or CBD, has gathered serious attention as a possible treatment for a number of health issues. While many new products are claiming to contain therapeutic levels of CBD, testing often shows that the amount reported is not the amount contained. This simple, rapid test now allows the consumer to be sure that the product they need is the product they are getting.






CB Scientific’s new _PERSONAL*ANALYTICS*_ THC detection kit is the first simple, consumer THC test. While many medical and recreational products are sold with cannibinoid levels listed these numbers are often not representative of what is being sold. Now with our new _PERSONAL*ANALYTICS*_, you will be able to test at your own convenience. These tests are simple, quick and accurate. In just minutes.

Availability: In stock

Product Name Price Qty
Personal Analytics - THC Detection Kit 
$15.00
Personal Analytics - CBD Detection Kit 
$15.00


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 15, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> speaking of cbd, has anyone tried these yet? Guess they were at the hemp fest & came on the adam dunn show last week..Supposedly they sent 20 of them out to us that were on the live chat during last weeks show. If they sent them out I will surely be doing a video review.
> 
> 
> Home /
> ...


Very interested in those, this gives someone like me with no option of taking shit to a lab a great alternative to test my produce. Lovely lovely stuff these guys did. 

What ever happened to those CDx guys lol I am wondering how long till police start using these kits.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 15, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Just raise the bar with your keepers and don't let go of the ones that make the grade. To keep a mom in my rig she needs to: Yield well, flower in under ten, bring frost from week one flower already, and be potent enough that one bong does it, plus give me zero headaches cloning. My Salvation momma will never leave. She has it all plus the most insane lemon skunk flavor. My Dank Sinatra Remix mum is impossible to replace so she stays. Cascadian Frost is very hard to get now so she stays. SFV x cherry pie is my new prospective momma, and some White lotus. But all the old backup gear is being run out now, even the Dream Beaver didn't quite make the final list. Space is finite, one has to choose eventually especially with such a small rig as mine


Where'd you get the SFV x Cherry Pie from?

I got some Fire OG X Cherry Pie ( from breeders boutique), I am dieing to run think Genuity is running some of these too, some really nice looking plants in the BB thread. . Think Imma pop em in a couple days if I don't hear about the B-testers by then, I'm trying to keep space open so when they get here I can pop some right away


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 15, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Very interested in those, this gives someone like me with no option of taking shit to a lab a great alternative to test my produce. Lovely lovely stuff these guys did.
> 
> What ever happened to those CDx guys lol I am wondering how long till police start using these kits.


I'd be interested to know what those scam artists are up to as as well. That's going to be one expensive box to use as a paper weight. 

Any test that isn't going to be done in a lab, if possible will be like a police regent test. Is the presence of x drug here? Okay turn a color. That's the best a non lab will accomplish


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2014)

i dont see full cannabinoid profiles being done streetside in few minutes. im thinking its more like a reagent test.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 15, 2014)

The guys at the CB Analytic s even said that, they said to use their test to find out what you want to bring to the lab to get tested.

Personally I would just use it to test one plant vs. the next. I don't need numbers, as I don't sell anything ever to anyone.

The fact you can use live plant matter and the test requires very little actual plant matter to test is also very intriguing, if you haven't watched the Adam Dunn show with the guys on it explaining it you should check it out.

Those CDx guys thought they were going to come here and trick some stupid pot heads into throwing money at them, a small few did, the sad part is that was probably enough for them. Rinse and repeat on a bunch of MJ forums I bet they made out OK.



greenghost420 said:


> i dont see full cannabinoid profiles being done streetside in few minutes. im thinking its more like a reagent test.


Yeah it's definitely a reagent test that CB guys are putting out.






LoL I had the podcast open in another tab. There it is, it's about half way through.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 15, 2014)

With a regent test, I wonder what's the margin of error, what's the threshold, and what levels it can accurate place samples.

I'd much rather pay a lab. The price isn't that high and it is more comprehensive. .

The mydx is scam really pisses me off


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 15, 2014)

we shall see and is why we started shouting at them from the chatroom to hook it up since we were all skeptical as well. We will see how accurate they are as far as thc and cbd goes but as for terps and other cannabanoids of course I don't expect that from it.

Either way a few well known growers with well known documented and tested cuts were involved in the chat that day so they will have previous lab results to compare.

if you guys have not watched the show check it out as with everything you have to sift through plenty of opinion but it is the best canna show I have come across yet and is fantastic for background while trimming.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 15, 2014)

Blue Tara frosty


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 15, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> we shall see and is why we started shouting at them from the chatroom to hook it up since we were all skeptical as well. We will see how accurate they are as far as thc and cbd goes but as for terps and other cannabanoids of course I don't expect that from it.
> 
> Either way a few well known growers with well known documented and tested cuts were involved in the chat that day so they will have previous lab results to compare.
> 
> if you guys have not watched the show check it out as with everything you have to sift through plenty of opinion but it is the best canna show I have come across yet and is fantastic for background while trimming.


Well I don't know about the regent test, I'd put more faith into that than mydx. Mydx could not answer any basic questions, weren't even a registered business and didn't even have the product finished.

I feel bad because I see good people getting scammed and how it works now, there is no recourse for scammers. You can't go after indiagogo or the company them selves as its not a company. Someone with funds in the area could sue the people individually but that would take time and only be a small claims court


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 15, 2014)

Those CDx clowns got 39k in funding, said they were releasing their product in April 2014 and as far as I can tell haven't released shit. They have it forsale on their site for 599.99 lol. 

These guys are such pieces of shit it's unreal.

The biggest kicker to me is how they can ask for 19k but keep accepting peoples money till they hit almost 40k. There needs to be regulation on these sites, both kickstarter type shits and these scam business sites. As far as I am concerned if Indiegogo or Kickstarter want to run their companies based on folks donations they should have to by law make sure that these products are even close to the realm of reality. As it stands right now I could put up a "campaign" for a real life lightsaber and get half a million easy. The sites are made for nothing but scams, with a very limited amount of actual legit products.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 15, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Those CDx clowns got 39k in funding, said they were releasing their product in April 2014 and as far as I can tell haven't released shit. They have it forsale on their site for 599.99 lol.
> 
> These guys are such pieces of shit it's unreal.
> 
> The biggest kicker to me is how they can ask for 19k but keep accepting peoples money till they hit almost 40k. There needs to be regulation on these sites, both kickstarter type shits and these scam business sites. As far as I am concerned if Indiegogo or Kickstarter want to run their companies based on folks donations they should have to by law make sure that these products are even close to the realm of reality. As it stands right now I could put up a "campaign" for a real life lightsaber and get half a million easy. The sites are made for nothing but scams, with a very limited amount of actual legit products.


I am a huge fan of the idea of the idea of crowd sourcing. Yet things like this bring forth questions of what ethical and financial responsibility a platform housing such scams should have. Some projects will fail as all business can, yet they should not be built to fall


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 15, 2014)

Actually since I have the "founders" names, there is something that can be done.

I've got a couple ideas I'm going to get vetted before I contact some people.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 15, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I am a huge fan of the idea of the idea of crowd sourcing. Yet things like this bring forth questions of what ethical and financial responsibility a platform housing such scams should have. Some projects will fail as all business can, yet they should not be built to fall


The way I look at it I can't take someones money to do a job and not do it. I would have police at my door, or end up in small claims, or some sort of legal repercussion. These sites have developed a way around that, I think it's pretty disgusting they haven't been regulated from the start. Private fly by night companies should not be allowed to have these campaigns, they should not be able to ask for money that they are not able to pay back if the company fails. I am ok with crowd funding, if companies don't want to invest the capital themselves then they shouldn't get a free pass on the publics dime.

If company A is worth 2.5 million and they want 500k for this next project they should be forced to put 500k into an account to pay people back if they fail. I don't think it should be on Jon Doe's shoulders because some company wanted to fuck around with his money, with most the time larger then life promises. If they can't get private investors to back a project without fear of losing all their money then they shouldn't be able to turn on the public.

These campaigns IMO should be used as a "Our stock holders don't want to invest in this project, but we think theirs public interest, so we will use crowd funding to show the interest and pay for SOME of development" if the development fails there needs to be repercussions for the company. I think a really good rule would be that they are not allowed to accept more then 50% of the projects total cost as "donations" they should have to prove it too, these overflow donations definitely need to stop immediately. They spit in the face of what these campaigns are supposed to be.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 15, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> The way I look at it I can't take someones money to do a job and not do it. I would have police at my door, or end up in small claims, or some sort of legal repercussion. These sites have developed a way around that, I think it's pretty disgusting they haven't been regulated from the start. Private fly by night companies should not be allowed to have these campaigns, they should not be able to ask for money that they are not able to pay back if the company fails. I am ok with crowd funding, if companies don't want to invest the capital themselves then they shouldn't get a free pass on the publics dime.
> 
> If company A is worth 2.5 million and they want 500k for this next project they should be forced to put 500k into an account to pay people back if they fail. I don't think it should be on Jon Doe's shoulders because some company wanted to fuck around with his money, with most the time larger then life promises. If they can't get private investors to back a project without fear of losing all their money then they shouldn't be able to turn on the public.
> 
> These campaigns IMO should be used as a "Our stock holders don't want to invest in this project, but we think theirs public interest, so we will use crowd funding to show the interest and pay for SOME of development" if the development fails there needs to be repercussions for the company. I think a really good rule would be that they are not allowed to accept more then 50% of the projects total cost as "donations" they should have to prove it too, these overflow donations definitely need to stop immediately. They spit in the face of what these campaigns are supposed to be.


See part of the problem with these setups is you can't offer any form of ownership or stock.

Luckily I can think of some 3 letter acronyms of government agencies that would care and perhaps do something. May not help those who throw the money away but at least they'd lose some at a minimum with attorneys costs


----------



## calicat (Sep 15, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> With a regent test, I wonder what's the margin of error, what's the threshold, and what levels it can accurate place samples.
> 
> I'd much rather pay a lab. The price isn't that high and it is more comprehensive. .
> 
> The mydx is scam really pisses me off


Extremely inaccurate. When it comes to laboratory testing this is the order of accuracy last being the best.
1) electrophoresis ( obsolete )
2) gas chromatography
3) thin layer paper chromatography
4) spectrophotomety


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 15, 2014)

calicat said:


> Extremely inaccurate. When it comes to laboratory testing this is the order of accuracy last being the best.
> 1) electrophoresis ( obsolete )
> 2) gas chromatography
> 3) thin layer paper chromatography
> 4) spectrophoresis


I can tell you love science knowing that shit! 

By the way,2 very healthy LC F2, with a couple more to pop as soon as the next batch of seedlings come through


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 15, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Where'd you get the SFV x Cherry Pie from?
> 
> I got some Fire OG X Cherry Pie ( from breeders boutique), I am dieing to run think Genuity is running some of these too, some really nice looking plants in the BB thread. . Think Imma pop em in a couple days if I don't hear about the B-testers by then, I'm trying to keep space open so when they get here I can pop some right away


Yea I too would like to know where you got the SFV x Cherry Pie. Aye Head that Fire OG x Cherry Pie is that for sale at Breeders Boutique or was it a freebie?


----------



## genuity (Sep 15, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I too would like to know where you got the SFV x Cherry Pie. Aye Head that Fire OG x Cherry Pie is that for sale at Breeders Boutique or was it a freebie?


That be 

Fire alien kush x cherry puff=fireballs
 
They are freebies,one of many things that will hit bb..


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 15, 2014)

genuity said:


> That be
> 
> Fire alien kush x cherry puff=fireballs
> 
> They are freebies,one of many things that will hit bb..


My two freebees hit the water esta dia. That's the second time I've made an order to get the free beans.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 15, 2014)

genuity said:


> That be
> 
> Fire alien kush x cherry puff=fireballs
> View attachment 3253871
> They are freebies,one of many things that will hit bb..


Damn I need to hurry up and make an order so I can get those. Im really wanting something with Cherry Pie in it


----------



## genuity (Sep 15, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> My two freebees hit the water esta dia. That's the second time I've made an order to get the free beans.


That's what's up...Ima see what I can do to make them a full pack free,from now on..

I put down 12 seeds,one did not make it,the other 10 did not give me any vibes,,,,so I killed them off,at like week 4 veg,but this lone one plant,that was the best from the start..is now a keeper for me...hope you find something nice...

I have not smoked any of these nugs,since I made this cross...but I hear good things.


----------



## genuity (Sep 15, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn I need to hurry up and make an order so I can get those. Im really wanting something with Cherry Pie in it


Already..


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 15, 2014)

genuity said:


> That's what's up...Ima see what I can do to make them a full pack free,from now on..
> 
> I put down 12 seeds,one did not make it,the other 10 did not give me any vibes,,,,so I killed them off,at like week 4 veg,but this lone one plant,that was the best from the start..is now a keeper for me...hope you find something nice...
> 
> I have not smoked any of these nugs,since I made this cross...but I hear good things.


I just saw the other pics in the BB thread.

Yeah.....I'd be ok lucking into something close to that.... That's a fantastic looking girl.

Am very much looking forward to your smoke report.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 15, 2014)

genuity said:


> That's what's up...Ima see what I can do to make them a full pack free,from now on..
> 
> I put down 12 seeds,one did not make it,the other 10 did not give me any vibes,,,,so I killed them off,at like week 4 veg,but this lone one plant,that was the best from the start..is now a keeper for me...hope you find something nice...
> 
> I have not smoked any of these nugs,since I made this cross...but I hear good things.





genuity said:


> Already..


Oh you made this cross Gen? Hell yea Gen I need it in my life lol. I've been dying to get a Cherry Pie cross. Can never get them when they're in stock


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 15, 2014)

genuity said:


> That be
> 
> Fire alien kush x cherry puff=fireballs
> View attachment 3253871
> They are freebies,one of many things that will hit bb..


got em in the stash just waiting patiently @akhiymjames they were fak x cherry puff and not pie though


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 15, 2014)

Has anyone heard about the testers being sent out? I'm like Mr Head I'm trying to hold out on popping other beans until I know these are coming or not. I think I'm gonna send a nice email and see what they say


----------



## Tranquileyes (Sep 15, 2014)

2 lucky charms into flower last night, both confirmed females. The streak continues....


----------



## COGrown (Sep 15, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Has anyone heard about the testers being sent out? I'm like Mr Head I'm trying to hold out on popping other beans until I know these are coming or not. I think I'm gonna send a nice email and see what they say


There's a lot to send out, and unless you are in CA, they will take a while to get to you after they do get mailed. I'd give it another week at least before getting concerned...


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 15, 2014)

COGrown said:


> There's a lot to send out, and unless you are in CA, they will take a while to get to you after they do get mailed. I'd give it another week at least before getting concerned...


I'm not concerned I was just wondering when they were gonna be sent out. I know it takes a min to get to where I'm at just wondering is all. I sent them an email asking nicely


----------



## joeshivo (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeah I want the testers, I've got plenty of room developing since I've been waiting....
Better pop 2 seeds just in case its another week..


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 15, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> Yeah I want the testers, I've got plenty of room developing since I've been waiting....
> Better pop 2 seeds just in case its another week..


Got a few popped already wanna pop more fareal but I think I'll wait and see when they'll be sent out


----------



## COGrown (Sep 15, 2014)

Its taken up to a month in the past...


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 15, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Those CDx clowns got 39k in funding, said they were releasing their product in April 2014 and as far as I can tell haven't released shit. They have it forsale on their site for 599.99 lol.
> 
> These guys are such pieces of shit it's unreal.
> 
> The biggest kicker to me is how they can ask for 19k but keep accepting peoples money till they hit almost 40k. There needs to be regulation on these sites, both kickstarter type shits and these scam business sites. As far as I am concerned if Indiegogo or Kickstarter want to run their companies based on folks donations they should have to by law make sure that these products are even close to the realm of reality. As it stands right now I could put up a "campaign" for a real life lightsaber and get half a million easy. The sites are made for nothing but scams, with a very limited amount of actual legit products.


Funny to see this in a Bodhi thread since he was the first person on breedbay to be excited and share a link to the mydx "pieces of shit." And he pre-ordered one.

The release date of April was for the app, which went live in April. The device is set to be delivered in December. So until that date passes, or you have more than speculation, they haven't scammed anyone.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 15, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> Funny to see this in a Bodhi thread since he was the first person on breedbay to be excited and share a link to the mydx "pieces of shit." And he pre-ordered one.
> 
> The release date of April was for the app, which went live in April. The device is set to be delivered in December. So until that date passes, or you have more than speculation, they haven't scammed anyone.


Considering there is a whole thread where the guy was being an idiot instead of answering folks questions that were straight forward I will call it a scam until I see a product.

Edit: Never mind you're the one that started the CDx Thread you know this already


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 15, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> Funny to see this in a Bodhi thread since he was the first person on breedbay to be excited and share a link to the mydx "pieces of shit." And he pre-ordered one.
> 
> The release date of April was for the app, which went live in April. The device is set to be delivered in December. So until that date passes, or you have more than speculation, they haven't scammed anyone.


And a dollar to a donut it doesn't work the way it suppose to. Feel free to look up Google the thread, if you are still confident then, I should change my career to scamming.

Good people getting taken pisses me off. I'd be thrilled for you if it works, but the odds are extremely unlikely of that happening.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 15, 2014)

Well I got an email back from Mrs B and she said they are sending out testers this week. She said most should be sent out by tomorrow so we should be seeing something in the mail this or next week  yay I'm so excited. Wish I knew what I was getting. Cant wait to get a journal going for them


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 15, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Well I got an email back from Mrs B and she said they are sending out testers this week. She said most should be sent out by tomorrow so we should be seeing something in the mail this or next week  yay I'm so excited. Wish I knew what I was getting. Cant wait to get a journal going for them


Good looking out sir. Appreciate it, was about to pop some 91'krypt. Maybe I"ll hold off now


----------



## joeshivo (Sep 15, 2014)

I wonder how many beans they will send in packs for testers? And how many different strains ... I applied for 5 different ones lol


----------



## COGrown (Sep 15, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> I wonder how many beans they will send in packs for testers? And how many different strains ... I applied for 5 different ones lol


prob 1 strain for people who have not tested for them before.
its always been at least a full pack in the past. 11-13 seeds.


----------



## Breko (Sep 15, 2014)

Let's get ready to RUUUUUUUMMMMMBBBBLLLLLLEEEEE!!!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 16, 2014)

Breko said:


> Let's get ready to RUUUUUUUMMMMMBBBBLLLLLLEEEEE!!!
> View attachment 3254521View attachment 3254523


Always so frosty bro.. So frosty..


----------



## calicat (Sep 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> And a dollar to a donut it doesn't work the way it suppose to. Feel free to look up Google the thread, if you are still confident then, I should change my career to scamming.
> 
> Good people getting taken pisses me off. I'd be thrilled for you if it works, but the odds are extremely unlikely of that happening.


I actually picked up one on pre order. I was not at first ( wanted to wait for others input)but I like the apps that are being offered not cannabis specific ( we go to every farmers market). I have been exchanging correspondence with them from time to time and what I have gathered their unit revolves around gas chromatography. It will not replace testing from laboratories because they have the ability to run more high end accurate tests; however, it still would be a great breeding tool imo.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> And a dollar to a donut it doesn't work the way it suppose to. Feel free to look up Google the thread, if you are still confident then, I should change my career to scamming.
> 
> Good people getting taken pisses me off. I'd be thrilled for you if it works, but the odds are extremely unlikely of that happening.


you are basing your odds on what exactly? Care to back up your statements with more than 'Google it' ?....


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 16, 2014)

calicat said:


> I actually picked up one on pre order. I was not at first ( wanted to wait for others input)but I like the apps that are being offered not cannabis specific ( we go to every farmers market). I have been exchanging correspondence with them from time to time and what I have gathered their unit revolves around gas chromatography. It will not replace testing from laboratories because they have the ability to run more high end accurate tests; however, it still would be a great breeding tool imo.


No disrespect Calicat, but I will bet one or two things will happen. One it will be delayed and you won't get it in December. There will be some "production" problem. Two it will send out something but will need an "update" or a new "sensor".

None of those people pass any form of competency to create such a product. None of them could answer basic questions. None of them have a back ground to pull off a project like this in science or business for that matter. It's worrisome to see a "business" not even organized as such. It is such a simple thing to do, and even that they didn't have in place before taking people's money.

I hope I'm wrong as good people have given money to them. And I hate when good people get taken, and I really hate anyone who scams over on the new frontier of crowd funding as I do love the concept.

It's a product I would totally get as well. No doubt the idea is cool, but the whimsical claims being made, in such a small device, when compared to actual equipment much larger, more expensive, and still not overly accurate, with the added concerns of the people running this racket make me think other wise.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> you are basing your odds on what exactly? Care to back up your statements with more than 'Google it' ?....


 Go to Google.com, type in mydx + rollitup and read the thread. If you still feel confident that this product exists as advertised, I've got a bridge to sell you...


----------



## calicat (Sep 16, 2014)

Btw Ty thanks for your pensiveness; however; this is a public forum and if we can not express our honest opinions then it defeats having one in the first place.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 16, 2014)

calicat said:


> Btw Ty thanks for your pensiveness; however; this is a public forum and if we can not express our honest opinions then it defeats having one in the first place.



I agreed. I was interested. Did research on products out there, I am familiar with GSM from way back in undergrad as I had a chance to use one. Next I looked to see if they were registered anywhere as a business, they were not. That is a huge alarm bell for me, not that you can't scam with a business license but the tax benefits alone for creating such a product seem like a no brainer to anyone familiar with business. Next up, looked up the individual people associated with this project using social media, none of them have a background to make me feel as if this was anything more than wishful thinking. Only thing I stopped short of was looking them up on Lexus Nexus as it would have cost me money, which based on just their previous listed work experience, I didn't believe was necessary.

All that due diligence took about a half hour. Plus upon them entering the thread, being unable to answer the most basic of questions, it only cemented my original hypothesis.


----------



## Breko (Sep 16, 2014)

calicat said:


> I actually picked up one on pre order. I was not at first ( wanted to wait for others input)but I like the apps that are being offered not cannabis specific ( we go to every farmers market). I have been exchanging correspondence with them from time to time and what I have gathered their unit revolves around gas chromatography. It will not replace testing from laboratories because they have the ability to run more high end accurate tests; however, it still would be a great breeding tool imo.


Farmer markets are the bees knees


----------



## COGrown (Sep 16, 2014)

*Dirty Hippy x 88g13/hp* and *Pinesoul x 88g13/hp* touched down safely this morning, and will be started as soon as I kick all the Kosher Kush and Skunk 91 f2 out of my veg tent, or can at least weed out some males. For those who don't know, Dirty Hippy is a sister to the snow lotus male, and Pinesoul is an extremely lemon pinesol og pheno of Goji OG from either the f2 generation or the 99 goji run. The 88g13/hp used is the original hashplant dominant male from the f1, the same used in the original release of Dank Zappa, Clusterfunk, and Black Triangle. The 88g13/hp was originally created by ndnguy, and is in a legend in its own right, well known for its structure, yield, and potency.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

COGrown said:


> *Dirty Hippy x 88g13/hp* and *Pinesoul x 88g13/hp* touched down safely this morning, and will be started as soon as I kick all the Kosher Kush and Skunk 91 f2 out of my veg tent, or can at least weed out some males. For those who don't know, Dirty Hippy is a sister to the snow lotus male, and Pinesoul is an extremely lemon pinesol og pheno of Goji OG from either the f2 generation or the 99 goji run. The 88g13/hp used is the original hashplant dominant male from the f1, the same used in the original release of Dank Zappa, Clusterfunk, and Black Triangle. The 88g13/hp was originally created by ndnguy, and is in a legend in its own right, well known for its structure, yield, and potency.


Yes indeed bro. Glad yours made it. Hopefully mines will be here sometime this week. I see you didn't pick some of the obvious crosses which is good. I'm sure lots of people picked the Forum cross and Cherry Pie. 

Have been heading amazing things about that Pinesoul Goji pheno. Lost of people are calling it an elite cut with all the known elites. A few breeders are breeding with it too. I picked that cross too so if I don't get it I hope I get to see yours

Are you starting a journal here or over at Breedbay? I picked the Chem 3, Pink Panther, BS Sweet Skunk and of course Cherry Pie lol the one I really want. I'll have mines here soon as I get them and I'll post pix in here too


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 16, 2014)

Afkan x 88 g13hp has landed for me!

In to the shot glass tonight. Competing with lots of other beans but I really wanted this strain.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

What's the lineage do the Afkan? Sounds like you know about it haven't heard of it before


----------



## COGrown (Sep 16, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes indeed bro. Glad yours made it. Hopefully mines will be here sometime this week. I see you didn't pick some of the obvious crosses which is good. I'm sure lots of people picked the Forum cross and Cherry Pie.
> 
> Have been heading amazing things about that Pinesoul Goji pheno. Lost of people are calling it an elite cut with all the known elites. A few breeders are breeding with it too. I picked that cross too so if I don't get it I hope I get to see yours
> 
> Are you starting a journal here or over at Breedbay? I picked the Chem 3, Pink Panther, BS Sweet Skunk and of course Cherry Pie lol the one I really want. I'll have mines here soon as I get them and I'll post pix in here too


I usually go for the ones that are less well known. I like new/different things, or things that are not already used in a lot of hybrids out there. Not sure where I will be journaling them yet.
Everyone is always after the big name crosses like the forum cut and cherry pie, here's definitely going to be no shortage of people wanting to test those crosses, so I picked things that I thought would be good for my grow. Plus, Bodhi's selection skills are quite good, and I've had some of my best luck with the crosses that aren't with elites but that are with his own creations. 


TonightYou said:


> Afkan x 88 g13hp has landed for me!
> 
> In to the shot glass tonight. Competing with lots of other beans but I really wanted this strain.





akhiymjames said:


> What's the lineage do the Afkan? Sounds like you know about it haven't heard of it before


Afkansastan is from Mr. Dank, who also created the Golden Goat strain. It is from an 80's era Afghani IBL collected in Afghanistan and brought back to Kansas, hence the name. Ultra dank, dark, heavy afghani smoke with the typically fast finishing time.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 16, 2014)

COGrown said:


> I usually go for the ones that are less well known. I like new/different things, or things that are not already used in a lot of hybrids out there. Not sure where I will be journaling them yet.
> Everyone is always after the big name crosses like the forum cut and cherry pie, here's definitely going to be no shortage of people wanting to test those crosses, so I picked things that I thought would be good for my grow. Plus, Bodhi's selection skills are quite good, and I've had some of my best luck with the crosses that aren't with elites but that are with his own creations.
> 
> 
> ...


Which is why I am excited! Plus I loved golden goat so if he's rocking this I doubt I'll be disappointed


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 16, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes indeed bro. Glad yours made it. Hopefully mines will be here sometime this week. I see you didn't pick some of the obvious crosses which is good. I'm sure lots of people picked the Forum cross and Cherry Pie.
> 
> Have been heading amazing things about that Pinesoul Goji pheno. Lost of people are calling it an elite cut with all the known elites. A few breeders are breeding with it too. I picked that cross too so if I don't get it I hope I get to see yours
> 
> Are you starting a journal here or over at Breedbay? I picked the Chem 3, Pink Panther, BS Sweet Skunk and of course Cherry Pie lol the one I really want. I'll have mines here soon as I get them and I'll post pix in here too


I opened an account at BB, and 4 days later got an eMail saying my account was deleted...

_Dear Metasynth,

Unfortunately your registration at BreedBay did not meet our membership requirements. Therefore your registration was deleted.

Sorry,
BreedBay_

I dunno, I guess I'll try again if my beans arrive.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

COGrown said:


> I usually go for the ones that are less well known. I like new/different things, or things that are not already used in a lot of hybrids out there. Not sure where I will be journaling them yet.
> Everyone is always after the big name crosses like the forum cut and cherry pie, here's definitely going to be no shortage of people wanting to test those crosses, so I picked things that I thought would be good for my grow. Plus, Bodhi's selection skills are quite good, and I've had some of my best luck with the crosses that aren't with elites but that are with his own creations.
> 
> 
> ...


I hear you bro that why I picked that Pinesoul, Pink Panther, Chem 3 which I don't know if many breeders have and BS Sweet Skunk. I really want that one and Cherry Pie as that's a cross that's always hard to get

That's some great info on that strain. I bet you to back to Kansas and that what they mostly smoke lol. That's gonna be one to look out for too. Let me know where you gonna journal cus I def wanna check it out from start to finish


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 16, 2014)

That's the reason I went with the Congolese (pine tree) x 88g13hp. I'll prolly be the only one journaling that. Geisel x app was another selection I chose. I steered clear of the forum or cherry crosses.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 16, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I opened an account at BB, and 4 days later got an eMail saying my account was deleted...
> 
> _Dear Metasynth,
> 
> ...


I think a lot of us have had problems with registration at one point or another. I had an account and couldn't log in. I contacted around and there was an error. So it could just be a technical issue


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I opened an account at BB, and 4 days later got an eMail saying my account was deleted...
> 
> _Dear Metasynth,
> 
> ...


Damn bro that's fucked up. I wonder what the requirements are to get an account over there. I've never tried to get one as I don't breed but there's info over there so I check it out for info time to time


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 16, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> That's the reason I went with the Congolese (pine tree) x 88g13hp. I'll prolly be the only one journaling that. Geisel x app was another selection I chose. I steered clear of the forum or cherry crosses.


Same no real interest in flavor chasing for me.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> That's the reason I went with the Congolese (pine tree) x 88g13hp. I'll prolly be the only one journaling that. Geisel x app was another selection I chose. I steered clear of the forum or cherry crosses.


Gonna be watching yours too bro


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 16, 2014)

I'll prolly journal mine at the farm and cannazon.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> I'll prolly journal mine at the farm and cannazon.


I'll be looking for it at the farm. Don't have an account but can still see for info


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 16, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> I'll prolly journal mine at the farm and cannazon.


Well at least post a few pictures here when the girls are finished. Neither of those sites do I frequent. More of a here and bay kinda guy


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 16, 2014)

I'll post pics for sure but will do a full on journal at those places. I'll be testing for greenpoint at the same time too so there will be pics galore.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> I'll post pics for sure but will do a full on journal at those places. I'll be testing for greenpoint at the same time too so there will be pics galore.


Greenpoint has some really nice cuts he's using for crosses. Have you found out what your gonna be testing. He bred the Pinesoul pheno and Goji berry pheno. It you can post some pix of that Greenpoint run to. Not here tho maybe you can create a thread or you can post in my journal. I don't care info is info


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah I'm doing the death dawg x monster cookies. I won't clutter this thread up so maybe I'll post bud pics in another thread.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

Well since everyone was getting testers in the mail today I got a lil jelly lol and I had to go check the mail myself. Well to surprise, there's a package with my name on it from Cali and I open it and have two packs of testers! Damn I felt like a kid opening Xmas presents lol.

Well I didn't get the Cherry Pie cross I figured I wasn't gonna get it cus I'm sure the people who applied first asked for it. Hopefully it's good and he releases it. The two crosses I got where
Chem 3 x 88 G13/HP and BS Sweet Skunk x 88 G13/HP. I'm very excited trying to figure which one I'm gonna run first. What y'all think?



puffntuff said:


> Yeah I'm doing the death dawg x monster cookies. I won't clutter this thread up so maybe I'll post bud pics in another thread.


Yea start a thread or post in my journal lol


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 16, 2014)

Aww...I checked my mail and a big ol' box of empty...lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2014)

some nice testers rolling around, the giesel x appy sounds like funk!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Aww...I checked my mail and a big ol' box of empty...lol


Honestly me being on the far East Coast I didn't expect to have them today but from the package they were mailed out on the 1st so a couple weeks it took for me to get them. Damn I don't know which one to pop lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> some nice testers rolling around, the giesel x appy sounds like funk!


I wanted to hope on that one but it's something about the G13/HP that draws me to it 

Plus I had to try and get the Cherry Pie lol. You've eluded me for so long I will get you in some form one day lol


----------



## D619 (Sep 16, 2014)

Breko said:


> At what point does one stop taking clones? It's time but it just feels so redundant. I have enough beans I REALLY wanna pop to keep me going for YEARS.....with the gear I have I don't feel I'll have too many losers (bodhi, jaws, bog, archive, illuminati, cabin fever, ggg, sin city, greenbeanz, etc etc etc) I'm all about variety also. So going through every variety is cool with me.
> 
> BUT am I gonna miss that one in 1000 pheno and kick myself for years to come. LOL.
> 
> ...





Breko said:


> At what point does one stop taking clones? It's time but it just feels so redundant. I have enough beans I REALLY wanna pop to keep me going for YEARS.....with the gear I have I don't feel I'll have too many losers (bodhi, jaws, bog, archive, illuminati, cabin fever, ggg, sin city, greenbeanz, etc etc etc) I'm all about variety also. So going through every variety is cool with me.
> 
> BUT am I gonna miss that one in 1000 pheno and kick myself for years to come. LOL.
> 
> ...


I'm asking myself that same question. I have so many beans to pop, but really wanted the GG#4 so I sourced a cut from what look like a healthy garden, started to see some sideways twists and figured it was just a trait of GG#4. Until I scoped some leaves. Behold the dreaded broadmites. Just tossed them along with the 22 seedlings that I just popped. What do
You know.. TLC collective released gg4 s1 week later too. Oh well another lesson learned. Out of respect for replying to this post I will be popping some bodhi gear next week. Now deciding on which strain is the hard part.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2014)

i got that sunshine daydream en route. hoping for a nice blueberry muffin pheno.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 16, 2014)

If you are asking fo input I would go with the deadly g cross with the chem bound to be some fire in there imo. But having never grown it and only seen pics take my advice for what its worth lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> If you are asking fo input I would go with the deadly g cross with the chem bound to be some fire in there imo. But having never grown it and only seen pics take my advice for what its worth lol.


I was thinking that one too as I know Chem will put fire in most crosses. Well since you've seen pix that's plenty enough advice for me to decide. Whoo can't wait to see some Chem phenos


----------



## Breko (Sep 16, 2014)

D619 said:


> I'm asking myself that same question. I have so many beans to pop, but really wanted the GG#4 so I sourced a cut from what look like a healthy garden, started to see some sideways twists and figured it was just a trait of GG#4. Until I scoped some leaves. Behold the dreaded broadmites. Just tossed them along with the 22 seedlings that I just popped. What do
> You know.. TLC collective released gg4 s1 week later too. Oh well another lesson learned. Out of respect for replying to this post I will be popping some bodhi gear next week. Now deciding on which strain is the hard part.


Just FYI.....That night I posted that I got no reply, had a panic attack and took a tray of clones. Not ready to let go of: East coast cookie wreck, stardawg, ssdd or knievel kush....... Took cuts of Solos stash x sourbubble (snodome), Frog Fart (greenbeanz) and OG18 x Jabbas Stash (me) as they look extremely promising.


----------



## Breko (Sep 16, 2014)

Also, Strange Love, Niburu, Deadly G x Blueberry, Sour Pez, blackberry lotus, Peyote Purple all at day 65. Prolly give another couple days for good measure.


----------



## joeshivo (Sep 16, 2014)

I love reading all the forum comments about the testers, it's like Christmas for the Bodhi community... I got mine in the mail today Skywalker x 88g13hp and afkan x 88g13hp!!
Heading home to pop half of each then I'll pop the rest in another month


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 16, 2014)

Breko said:


> Just FYI.....That night I posted that I got no reply, had a panic attack and took a tray of clones. Not ready to let go of: East coast cookie wreck, stardawg, ssdd or knievel kush....... Took cuts of Solos stash x sourbubble (snodome), Frog Fart (greenbeanz) and OG18 x Jabbas Stash (me) as they look extremely promising.


Ha!

It is a dilemma. I can't possibly add another HID rig to my panel without burning the house down. I have a few plants that Im not ready to let go of though, and hundreds of beans I want to get to popping. I have to juggle both.

My solution..... I'm ordering a tent and a T5 setup and Im going to have a "bean-run tent". I will run one pack at a time through there, taking clones of everything. I want to keep the plants small to just get an idea if any are worth running in a big bucket under a 1000 watt. Any clones taken from the seeds that really stand out will be added to the regular rotation with something being bumped out.

^I hatched that plan while high on Gogi OG so it is relevant to the thread.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> I love reading all the forum comments about the testers, it's like Christmas for the Bodhi community... I got mine in the mail today Skywalker x 88g13hp and afkan x 88g13hp!!
> Heading home to pop half of each then I'll pop the rest in another month


Damn sure is bro lol...what's better than getting some beans that has the potential to be really great from a great breeder. I've never been this excited about running beans before. Looks like somebody else got that Afkan cross too. Cant wait to see pix of all these crosses. Good idea to run half of both. Was thinking of doing the same but I'll focus on one till they go in flower then pop the others. I wont be vegging long just long enough to see the plant develop


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 16, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn sure is bro lol...what's better than getting some beans that has the potential to be really great from a great breeder. I've never been this excited about running beans before. Looks like somebody else got that Afkan cross too. Cant wait to see pix of all these crosses. Good idea to run half of both. Was thinking of doing the same but I'll focus on one till they go in flower then pop the others. I wont be vegging long just long enough to see the plant develop


As much as I want to pop them tonight, looking at my space, it's impossible to do them justice until I get these beans at least to veg. I will need to pair down, and wanna be ready to keep clones of everything I run. 

White lotus both back in flower. Will give them a fair shake but will see what stays or goes. Blueberry hill may make the same fate, but despite the fact she's great, she's not drop dead for, in addition I still have other beans.


----------



## Breko (Sep 16, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ha!
> 
> It is a dilemma. I can't possibly add another HID rig to my panel without burning the house down. I have a few plants that Im not ready to let go of though, and hundreds of beans I want to get to popping. I have to juggle both.
> 
> ...


HAHAHA! Go Stow!

I have a "tester tent", a personal flower tent, a patient flower room, a breeding tent, a cloning closet and 2 veg tents. And I STILL can't run everything I want to!!!

As far as "burnin down the house" (say it like the song!) I've done 2 separate things. Once I had a very trusted electrician (friend since 7th grades lil bro whose op dwarfed mine big time) come and hook up a Titan helios in master bedroom of our condo. Had to use the stove breaker so you couldn't cook anymore. LOL. We owned it and didn't live there though. Better than a renter/tenant? I think so. This was in a 42 unit complex that all faced into a single courtyard and we were on the 3rd floor in a MAJOR urban area. I managed to sneak in 4 4x4 hydro tables, the metal frames to hold them and 4 45 gallon reservoirs using the fucking ELEVATOR and one friend going through the laundry room. Reservoirs were emptied and refilled via pumps in the bathtub running to the bedroom. For 2 years I would veg everything about a half hour away, then transport them to the condo to flower! Can't BELIEVE I never got popped.

Another house I was in..... If I wanted to run another HID or filter or whatever I used long extension cords..... "well, this room is maxed. Guess I'll use and extension cord and run it from THIS ROOM." Can't BELIEVE I didn't burn it to the ground.

This time. I think I stumbled into greatness. my house now came like THIS: 3 car garage sectioned into 3 separate rooms. Over 12 outlets installed in the ceiling. SEPARATE (from rest of house) breaker box in garage with 20 and 30 amp breakers. Outlets installed in every closet in the rest of the house. Think someone had the same idea as me previously and actually had to know-how to install the electric. HA.

Sorry for the rant. I just got to thinking the crazy things I've done since about age 15 involving this plant 

When you hear those cool ass stories about speakeasies, bootleggers and rumrunners.......That's US. The new stylee.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 16, 2014)

Breko said:


> HAHAHA! Go Stow!
> 
> I have a "tester tent", a personal flower tent, a patient flower room, a breeding tent, a cloning closet and 2 veg tents. And I STILL can't run everything I want to!!!
> 
> ...



Haha! That's classic! I've busted out an extension cord or two in my day.

I've got a good friend that is an electrician too. He hooked my place up real good. No more worries for me. I called him and ran this T5/tent idea by him and he gave me the green light..... but mentioned that he would smack me upside the head if I come up with any more plans to expand.

Edit: first up for the tent....partial packs of SSDD, Blood Orange, and Dream Lotus. 12 seeds total


----------



## D619 (Sep 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> As much as I want to pop them tonight, looking at my space, it's impossible to do them justice until I get these beans at least to veg. I will need to pair down, and wanna be ready to keep clones of everything I run.
> 
> White lotus both back in flower. Will give them a fair shake but will see what stays or goes. Blueberry hill may make the same fate, but despite the fact she's great, she's not drop dead for, in addition I still have other beans.


Speaking of blueberry hill, just drop some in a cup. I'm looking more towards the blue lotus though. I will post pics once they pop. How many phenos did you get of BH?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 17, 2014)

All the best with the tests fellas. Cannot wait to see the flowers! Going to be keeping my eye on the Satty crosses. Exciting stuff! Now hurry on up I am going to go nuts waiting for the drop.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 17, 2014)

Breko said:


> HAHAHA! Go Stow!
> 
> I have a "tester tent", a personal flower tent, a patient flower room, a breeding tent, a cloning closet and 2 veg tents. And I STILL can't run everything I want to!!!
> 
> ...


Walk that walk my friend! The new place sounds kinda purpose built there hehehehe. Either they had similar plans or they were starting a pottery studio....


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 17, 2014)

D619 said:


> Speaking of blueberry hill, just drop some in a cup. I'm looking more towards the blue lotus though. I will post pics once they pop. How many phenos did you get of BH?


I popped 3 beans, got 1 male and 2 similar females. 

I need to explore the line further but at that point I was happy with what I found as it was a good yielded and a very well balanced smoke done in 10 weeks.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 17, 2014)

Here is TER in my veg area. This includes the one I rescued. Looking good so far.

Got two more above on top of my clone bucket that are seedlings still.


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Sep 17, 2014)

Thinking about picking up Cougars milk, lions milk, Lando's stash, Solo stash, Jabbas stash, Pura Vida plus RudeBoi OG from Archive"seedsman has there 24hr promo live right now but not so sure I want all the same crosses with differant fathers


----------



## joeshivo (Sep 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I popped 3 beans, got 1 male and 2 similar females.
> 
> I need to explore the line further but at that point I was happy with what I found as it was a good yielded and a very well balanced smoke done in 10 weeks.


You should cross them bro and get a super bluetiful strain


----------



## Tranquileyes (Sep 17, 2014)

Bxgrower81 said:


> Thinking about picking up Cougars milk, lions milk, Lando's stash, Solo stash, Jabbas stash, Pura Vida plus RudeBoi OG from Archive"seedsman has there 24hr promo live right now but not so sure I want all the same crosses with differant fathers


What is this promo you speak of?


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 17, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> You should cross them bro and get a super bluetiful strain


The plan was to make f2, but the pollen I took didn't take as it went bad prior to having a chance. I gave the male to a friend. He was quite a decent specimen.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 17, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> What is this promo you speak of?


It's 15% off - but only if you're subscribed to their newsletter, A 24 hour promo.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Edit: first up for the tent....partial packs of SSDD, Blood Orange, and Dream Lotus. 12 seeds total


No Jilly Bean ??


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 17, 2014)

So far out of 11 beans I popped (7 Bodhi) I've got 8 going to be transplanted to cups tonight. Looks like I've got one straggler who's trying to get out of the cube (shit, just thought about that film), and not sure on the other two. I'll have to poke around.


----------



## ActionHanks (Sep 17, 2014)

My first SSDD confirmed as female.... Already hitting lower branches with CS lol.

I've got an Archive's Casper OG that's just begging to make a love child, and who am I to call off this beautiful wedding XD

(Making seeds is fun but damnit being poor sucks lol I want MORE BODHI STRAINS)


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 17, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> My first SSDD confirmed as female.... Already hitting lower branches with CS lol.
> 
> I've got an Archive's Casper OG that's just begging to make a love child, and who am I to call of this beautiful wedding XD
> 
> (Making seeds is fun but damnit being poor sucks lol I want MORE BODHI STRAINS)



I feel ya. Shit, I'm happy to be running testers. Spent well over a grand on Bodhi alone in a year and a half. 

Since some members also need some testers grown, I'm happy to put aside the urge to buy more beans and help out fellow members (and myself) test their creations. I have lucky charms f2 going right now.2/3 popped and both are showing good vigor and looking healthy. Need to do a photo shoot tonight. Was going to last night but was working on other shit.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> So far out of 11 beans I popped (7 Bodhi) I've got 8 going to be transplanted to cups tonight. Looks like I've got one straggler who's trying to get out of the cube (shit, just thought about that film), and not sure on the other two. I'll have to poke around.


I'm pretty jacked about the content of the just filled bloom rooms: all clones of females:
2 Chucky's Bride, 1 Chucky's Bride [2nd bean], 2 Phantom Cookies, 2 Fat Grape Cheese, and one each of two Solos Stash.

Even more jacked about the newly popped beans; 2 ea of Fireballs, Fat Grape Stomper, Quazy Quake, w/ 2 F2 Jilly Beans for backup. Would like to get 1 male ea of the Fireballs and FGS for f2s.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 17, 2014)

D619 said:


> I'm asking myself that same question. I have so many beans to pop, but really wanted the GG#4 so I sourced a cut from what look like a healthy garden, started to see some sideways twists and figured it was just a trait of GG#4. Until I scoped some leaves. Behold the dreaded broadmites. Just tossed them along with the 22 seedlings that I just popped. What do
> You know.. TLC collective released gg4 s1 week later too. Oh well another lesson learned. Out of respect for replying to this post I will be popping some bodhi gear next week. Now deciding on which strain is the hard part.



Ahhh man. Sorry to hear that. This is the reason that I am no longer taking clones in to my garden. 

I would hope that the place you got the clone from was unaware of the broad mites, otherwise that's a major dick move to hand out an infested clone.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> No Jilly Bean ??



They'll get their turn soon.

Having the ability to only pop one pack at a time will be an exercise in patience......


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 17, 2014)

Fuck broad mites! Seriously they are the worst!

While I know some hate the idea of using pesticides, I found avid (hey its a natural fungus derived poison, organic lol) to be the only thing possible to wipe those bastards out. Honestly I tried everything but poison, and it was the only thing to kill and keep them killed. Haven't had them ever since.

Always know the person you take cuts from. Know that they are good growers who can be assured their gardens are clean.

Fuck broad mites... dirty cocksuckers!


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 17, 2014)

This time of year is a pain, the bugs outside are looking for a nice warm place and they are finding it in my garden. I got $150 in bug control coming from the good ol'USofA and a few more things to buy locally. Some Azomax, Neem, and some SNS products.

This is my first foray into bugs. Honestly it's a great thing my GSOGs are doing what they are doing or else I might not have noticed the microbeasters crawling on my plants until I was even worse predicament.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 17, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> This time of year is a pain, the bugs outside are looking for a nice warm place and they are finding it in my garden. I got $150 in bug control coming from the good ol'USofA and a few more things to buy locally. Some Azomax, Neem, and some SNS products.
> 
> This is my first foray into bugs. Honestly it's a great thing my GSOGs are doing what they are doing or else I might not have noticed the microbeasters crawling on my plants until I was even worse predicament.



What bugs do you have Mr Head?


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 17, 2014)

Thrips I believe.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Fuck broad mites! Seriously they are the worst!
> 
> While I know some hate the idea of using pesticides, I found avid (hey its a natural fungus derived poison, organic lol) to be the only thing possible to wipe those bastards out. Honestly I tried everything but poison, and it was the only thing to kill and keep them killed. Haven't had them ever since.
> 
> ...


SHOE was telling me cuts have wiped out a few grows he knows of due to broad mites. Apparently bit of an epidemic on the coasts. Sounds bloody awful. EDIT: is Avid a Spinosad product? Becoming quite a fan of Spinosad. Fermented bacteria, who knew.


----------



## D619 (Sep 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ahhh man. Sorry to hear that. This is the reason that I am no longer taking clones in to my garden.
> 
> I would hope that the place you got the clone from was unaware of the broad mites, otherwise that's a major dick move to hand out an infested clone.


Correction, I didn't identify the eggs correctly. I've should have stated Cyclamen Mites, but it ended up being spider mite eggs. Round smooth eggs, not oval or any with bumps. I figure broad mite because of the symptoms the plant was displaying. That is why I'm able to get started right away. If it was broad mites i would have taken more time and steps. I'm going to hire 1000 predatory mites as a precautionary measure. Shoe had great success from this company called natures control tripple threat predatory mites. I like the idea of having these little soldiers seeking and deystroying these bastards.

The Person had no idea he was infested to my knowledge. I did bring it to his attention, but .. I think a lot of growers don't see huge benefit of having a 100 x magnifyer or scope and once they start seeing the results of being infested it's usually to late.

Cheers!

Yeah anyone who would deliberately give out clones known to be infested with broad mites would a big time dick head move and I would have put them on blast.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 17, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Thrips I believe.



Had those once. They're pretty easy to deal with imo.

I used Azamax at 3 day intervals for a couple weeks. Wiped them right out. Make sure to not only spray the top/bottoms of leaves, but also give the surface of the soil a good spray down too. They like to hang out there as well.


----------



## D619 (Sep 17, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> SHOE was telling me cuts have wiped out a few grows he knows of due to broad mites. Apparently bit of an epidemic on the coasts. Sounds bloody awful. EDIT: is Avid a Spinosad product? Becoming quite a fan of Spinosad. Fermented bacteria, who knew.


Here's what I know for sure, Avid will kill mites and but not the eggs. Forbid 4 will kill the eggs. Use together is a guaranteed eradication. I have avid, forbid , pylon and kontos sitting around but would only use it to spray a bare room using an atomizer. Can't in good conscience apply them to my garden. Hence why I trashed everything and started over. 
The new an upcoming nightmare.. " _*Ditylenchus dipsaci "*_


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 17, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> SHOE was telling me cuts have wiped out a few grows he knows of due to broad mites. Apparently bit of an epidemic on the coasts. Sounds bloody awful. EDIT: is Avid a Spinosad product? Becoming quite a fan of Spinosad. Fermented bacteria, who knew.


Here's a good link on it.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abamectin

It is extremely poisonous and you definitely want to follow directions. The good thing is, you could use this on vegging plants and by the time they are finishing flowering, there wouldn't be any residual poison left on the harvested buds as it does break down naturally at a somewhat constant rate.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 17, 2014)

D619 said:


> Here's what I know for sure, Avid will kill mites and but not the eggs. Forbid 4 will kill the eggs. Use together is a guaranteed eradication. I have avid, forbid , pylon and kontos sitting around but would only use it to spray a bare room using an atomizer. Can't in good conscience apply them to my garden. Hence why I trashed everything and started over.
> The new an upcoming nightmare.. " _*Ditylenchus dipsaci "*_


That's why you want to use it as directed. The second application should kill any mites that hatch after the fact. They recommended a third treatment but I was tired of being on the couch and couldn't find any remaining mites after the first treatment, let alone a second treatment. I have a very small bottle that is barely used and hopefully will never use it again


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 17, 2014)

D619 said:


> Here's what I know for sure, Avid will kill mites and but not the eggs. Forbid 4 will kill the eggs. Use together is a guaranteed eradication. I have avid, forbid , pylon and kontos sitting around but would only use it to spray a bare room using an atomizer. Can't in good conscience apply them to my garden. Hence why I trashed everything and started over.
> The new an upcoming nightmare.. " _*Ditylenchus dipsaci "*_


For mites we get an insanely good organic one. 'Ludwig's Insect Spray Plus ' It is a combo of pyrethrum, which breaks down super rapidly but is poison make no mistake, extracted from chrysanthenum, then garlic extract and canola oil as a base. The canola oil smothers eggs and kills young mites, and gods know what the garlic does but it smells like an Italian restaurant so not too bad rofl. We can get pure pyrethrum spray as Pyrol, total kill zone but phytotoxicity is an issue. As long as you have a good sprayer they work first time. I inherited my granpas Chapin, that thing made all the difference for bugs. Never saw the point they are super pricey but if something happens to mine I am getting a new one same day. Atomizes the spray into this fine mist that gets in absolutely everywhere. Respirator essential. EDIT : I saw a video where a guy uses a vacuum cleaner to suck mites off his bud. Never tried it but in flower I will definitely give it a go. Worst that can happen is a few messed up fans...


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 17, 2014)

Broad mites are a whole different breed. They laughed at need oil, shook off pepper sprays/garlics/other herbs like it was nothing., didn't stop with pyrethrum. I even put all my plants for a half hour in the tub with over a 100 degree f water. 
Bought lady bugs and predatory mites, they still lived!

Spawns of the devil.

Oh found out I had another freebie from Bodhi that must have fallen out of the envelop when I opened it at my safe address. Need to go pick it up and am excited to see what it is!


----------



## D619 (Sep 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Fuck broad mites! Seriously they are the worst!
> 
> While I know some hate the idea of using pesticides, I found avid (hey its a natural fungus derived poison, organic lol) to be the only thing possible to wipe those bastards out. Honestly I tried everything but poison, and it was the only thing to kill and keep them killed. Haven't had them ever since.
> 
> ...





TonightYou said:


> Fuck broad mites! Seriously they are the worst!
> 
> While I know some hate the idea of using pesticides, I found avid (hey its a natural fungus derived poison, organic lol) to be the only thing possible to wipe those bastards out. Honestly I tried everything but poison, and it was the only thing to kill and keep them killed. Haven't had them ever since.
> 
> ...





TonightYou said:


> That's why you want to use it as directed. The second application should kill any mites that hatch after the fact. They recommended a third treatment but I was tired of being on the couch and couldn't find any remaining mites after the first treatment, let alone a second treatment. I have a very small bottle that is barely used and hopefully will never use it again


read any scientific study and fact of the matter if you are using pesticides it must be in rotation to avoid resistants to a single application mode. I understand it worked in your situation.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 17, 2014)

D619 said:


> read any scientific study and fact of the matter if you are using pesticides it must be in rotation to avoid resistants to a single application mode. I understand it worked in your situation.


I'm in complete agreement. Using the same stuff over is why we have these super bugs. These broad mites are not even native to my area. In addition, indoor gardens are perfect stomping grounds with nothing to keep them in check


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 17, 2014)

Yay! Afkan x Snow Lotus! Can't wait to grow them out side by side!


----------



## Breko (Sep 17, 2014)

So last night i cut a lower bud off Blackberry Lotus and quick dried it on my cable router. Just smoked a bowl. EXQUISITE. I was moving at the time and couldn't be bothered to take clones. Lame.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 17, 2014)

Breko said:


> So last night i cut a lower bud off Blackberry Lotus and quick dried it on my cable router. Just smoked a bowl. EXQUISITE. I was moving at the time and couldn't be bothered to take clones. Lame.


You can always reveg if you have the plant. I chuckled at the thought of a bud just chilling and drying on a router


----------



## calicat (Sep 17, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> SHOE was telling me cuts have wiped out a few grows he knows of due to broad mites. Apparently bit of an epidemic on the coasts. Sounds bloody awful. EDIT: is Avid a Spinosad product? Becoming quite a fan of Spinosad. Fermented bacteria, who knew.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 17, 2014)

That's a good list and run down. I did think the same thing about mighty wash. I wasn't going to waste more money.

Here is more detail on avid, or abamecitin. The information in that post regarding it is not accurate.

http://pmep.cce.cornell.edu/profiles/extoxnet/24d-captan/abamectin-ext.html


----------



## Breko (Sep 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> You can always reveg if you have the plant. I chuckled at the thought of a bud just chilling and drying on a router


No time to reveg...Gotta keep it movin! 

I LOVE my cable router. Quick dries a small bud in 12 hours and germinates ALL my beans!


----------



## Breko (Sep 17, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> For mites we get an insanely good organic one. 'Ludwig's Insect Spray Plus ' It is a combo of pyrethrum, which breaks down super rapidly but is poison make no mistake, extracted from chrysanthenum, then garlic extract and canola oil as a base. The canola oil smothers eggs and kills young mites, and gods know what the garlic does but it smells like an Italian restaurant so not too bad rofl. We can get pure pyrethrum spray as Pyrol, total kill zone but phytotoxicity is an issue. As long as you have a good sprayer they work first time. I inherited my granpas Chapin, that thing made all the difference for bugs. Never saw the point they are super pricey but if something happens to mine I am getting a new one same day. Atomizes the spray into this fine mist that gets in absolutely everywhere. Respirator essential. EDIT : I saw a video where a guy uses a vacuum cleaner to suck mites off his bud. Never tried it but in flower I will definitely give it a go. Worst that can happen is a few messed up fans...


Didn't know what a chapin was. Looked it up. SWEEEEEEEEEET! I want.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2014)

From what I hear, the gg4 cut and broad mites have wreaked havoc. The way it is described is the stuff of nightmares. If it has been around for a while, the broad mite problem, and people have been dosing them with whatever is around, yes, by now it must be some insane super bug. Scary stuff.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2014)

Brilliant! Thanks Sir!


----------



## amjam0812 (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## amjam0812 (Sep 18, 2014)

Grow journal and smoke report to follow


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> You can always reveg if you have the plant. I chuckled at the thought of a bud just chilling and drying on a router


 This is the reason I started growing indoors: every year at harvest, we would have been dry for a month or what with no herb. About a week before harvest I can't help it and some lowers get the ol flash dry. Been so desperate for a smoke I shoved some chopped up lowers in the microwave. 
That was the exact moment I decided i need an indoor rig. Wheeeeeew. Terrible stuff. The best way is on a hot car dashboard wrapped in some brown paper. When it feels dry wrap some plastic over and leave another 30 minutes and it comes out pretty nice, if harsh. Also takes a whole day but what can you do. All I know is you definitely CANT use the microwave. Well you can if people you dont like come to visit and you want to scare them away long term.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 18, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> From what I hear, the gg4 cut and broad mites have wreaked havoc. The way it is described is the stuff of nightmares. If it has been around for a while, the broad mite problem, and people have been dosing them with whatever is around, yes, by now it must be some insane super bug. Scary stuff.


I had started from beans and caught them. I must have brought them in from house plants or on my clothing. I hadn't taken any cuts up until this point, and battled them for a while until i figured out the problem. Their size allows it difficult to see them as even with a 30 x, one needs to know to look for very tiny pin head sized clear/yellowish bugs. For a while I thought it was a deficiency. I probably lost/killed off around 12-16 plants until I figured them out.

As far as revegging goes, it's a pain for sure. I have a couple of mountain temples just now sorting then selves out which I took a couple weeks in to flowering and just about finishing up with the mountain temples in a week or so.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I had started from beans and caught them. I must have brought them in from house plants or on my clothing. I hadn't taken any cuts up until this point, and battled them for a while until i figured out the problem. Their size allows it difficult to see them as even with a 30 x, one needs to know to look for very tiny pin head sized clear/yellowish bugs. For a while I thought it was a deficiency. I probably lost/killed off around 12-16 plants until I figured them out.
> 
> As far as revegging goes, it's a pain for sure. I have a couple of mountain temples just now sorting then selves out which I took a couple weeks in to flowering and just about finishing up with the mountain temples in a week or so.


You guys are going to give me nightmares. Those fuckers sound beyond horrible. I am grateful for the info going around though.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 18, 2014)

amjam0812 said:


> View attachment 3256256


Nice choices you made  Hopefully mine show up in the by tomorrow or I'm going to have to start something before they get here. I'll start a fem so I only got 1 less spot


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Nice choices you made  Hopefully mine show up in the by tomorrow or I'm going to have to start something before they get here. I'll start a fem so I only got 1 less spot


Nah Mr Head, rather wait. Hard to beat B's gear for vigor. Whatever you get will over grow that fem by a mile soon enough


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 18, 2014)

Going to pull out the blue tara and get some nice shots with the good camera, haven't posted any in a little while now


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 18, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Going to pull out the blue tara and get some nice shots with the good camera, haven't posted any in a little while now


I was lazy last night again, need to take some photos myself. So much is always going on in the closet, with a bunch of plants. Kinda regretting popping 11 new beans, and will have to wait until the end of the month for space to start the Afkan beans. Will start at least 4 of each Afkan X Snow lotus and Afkan X 88 g13/hp. Really excited to see the differences and similarities between the two.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I was lazy last night again, need to take some photos myself. So much is always going on in the closet, with a bunch of plants. Kinda regretting popping 11 new beans, and will have to wait until the end of the month for space to start the Afkan beans. Will start at least 4 of each Afkan X Snow lotus and Afkan X 88 g13/hp. Really excited to see the differences and similarities between the two.


my TER's are no where near as frosty as this Blue Tara, seems it's just starting to start packing on the trichs now. I'll grab some shots of it now


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 18, 2014)

< I like this picture, it's right where I super cropped, the buds having a little smokers circle of their own.


----------



## Breko (Sep 18, 2014)

You guys have me PARANOID with all this broadmite talk!


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 18, 2014)

OH SHIT, I just noticed there's pure THC sap dripping from the super crop!!! I better get on Dabbing that


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 18, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 3256361< I like this picture, it's right where I super cropped, the buds having a little smokers circle of their own.
> View attachment 3256362


I was going to ask you, you did top TER? was wondering as I don't want to have to put them in flower without taking cuts. Have now made that mistake with Bangi haze and maple leaf indica.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't know why Bodhi uses such a shitty pic for the Blue Tara I bet the thing would sparkle and sell like hot cakes if it wasn't out of focus.



TonightYou said:


> I was going to ask you, you did top TER? was wondering as I don't want to have to put them in flower without taking cuts. Have now made that mistake with Bangi haze and maple leaf indica.


No didn't top them, just let them do their thing. Took clones off the lowers, pretty sure I got one of each, BUT Labeled the bags I had covering the clones, checking to see if they were rooted I snatched the bags off like a tard now I gotta wait for the ginormous leaves to show themselves so I know which is which 

I have my light as high as it will go, so had to super crop them


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 18, 2014)

Good to know. At the end of the day, with so many beans and different strains, it's not the biggest deal if I just run it once. I'd just hate to fall in love with the final flowers and have to go pop more beans only to hope to find what I previously had.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I had started from beans and caught them. I must have brought them in from house plants or on my clothing. I hadn't taken any cuts up until this point, and battled them for a while until i figured out the problem. Their size allows it difficult to see them as even with a 30 x, one needs to know to look for very tiny pin head sized clear/yellowish bugs. For a while I thought it was a deficiency. I probably lost/killed off around 12-16 plants until I figured them out.
> 
> As far as revegging goes, it's a pain for sure. I have a couple of mountain temples just now sorting then selves out which I took a couple weeks in to flowering and just about finishing up with the mountain temples in a week or so.


Broad mites use other insects to get around. Mainly whiteflies. They hang on to their legs to get airborne. If you see a whitefly fluttering around, there is a possibility there are broad mites on board.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 18, 2014)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Broad mites use other insects to get around. Mainly whiteflies. They hang on to their legs to get airborne. If you see a whitefly fluttering around, there is a possibility there are broad mites on board.


that's fucked up dude


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks for the info ^........but there's no way I can 'like' that pic.


----------



## joeshivo (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey guys, y'all won't believe this, but B just emailed me and said they are still looking for some Jamaican x Aruba testers and they saw my post on here about wanting some since I live in a humid place anyways he emailed me saying that he was touched from my first email and remembered me so he is going to send me another package so I can test it out! What are the odds seriously I'm feeling so thankful and thanks again B!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2014)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Broad mites use other insects to get around. Mainly whiteflies. They hang on to their legs to get airborne. If you see a whitefly fluttering around, there is a possibility there are broad mites on board.


Holy balls. That is just disgusting to look at. I feel a little ill.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I was lazy last night again, need to take some photos myself. So much is always going on in the closet, with a bunch of plants. Kinda regretting popping 11 new beans, and will have to wait until the end of the month for space to start the Afkan beans. Will start at least 4 of each Afkan X Snow lotus and Afkan X 88 g13/hp. Really excited to see the differences and similarities between the two.


 My next buds are a whole four to five weeks away. Making the transition to SoG ate a bit of time out the schedule. Feels so weird not having something busy finishing. Me and the wife have had to cut back to a zip per week, meh.
On the plus side, Synergy is full power pineapple skunk on each pheno. All of the place far as structure goes, this I don't like much. Got everything from a short fat fatty to the most stretchy ass plant ever, more than 4x stretch. The latter will rule the roost outdoors though. But i am scared she is going to pop through my tent lol. 
Not all that blown away by White Lotus yet. They are nice, but not propa mental. I like crazy girls. Guess these fat leaved beanpoles have their place, but it is going to take some dialling in to get a decent crop out. Sativa freak one hundred percent.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 18, 2014)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Broad mites use other insects to get around. Mainly whiteflies. They hang on to their legs to get airborne. If you see a whitefly fluttering around, there is a possibility there are broad mites on board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2014)

I was just thinking about those broad mites and how small they are. No way a normal sprayer is going to work! I mean all you need is a .01mm gap between droplets and some can escape. This is the reason to invest in a Chapin sprayer. Atomize, diffuse, booooom. Total coverage. I feel like buying a backup.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 18, 2014)

Wasn't overly excited about the two white lotus I had either. They did battle with the summer heat and we're root bound in small containers. Not really the fairest way to judge a strain. I have both of them back in flower, so far they are looking beautiful even if they are not my cup of tea. I'll take photos when the lights come on.


----------



## Breko (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## genuity (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice....love the bud formation.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 18, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I was just thinking about those broad mites and how small they are. No way a normal sprayer is going to work! I mean all you need is a .01mm gap between droplets and some can escape. This is the reason to invest in a Chapin sprayer. Atomize, diffuse, booooom. Total coverage. I feel like buying a backup.


Avid is systemic for around 6 weeks. You wouldn't have to worry about them having direct contact with the spray. They feed and die.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2014)

I have major issues with systemic pesticides and wont touch them with a ten foot pole. There is a discussion happening on the Bodhi thread over at the Gage forums. All about epigenetics as SHOE calls it, how cuts can go forwards as in be improved, or go backwards as in 'run out' which is fast happening to the GG4 cut. He believes as firmly as I do that systemic pesticides are a possible cause for genetic mutation. Hippie shit I know. But the last thing I want is a pesticide becoming part of my plants tissue. My wife suffers migraine and has fibromyalgia plus just beat down cervical cancer. There are risks we do not take. If I had to choose between using systemics and buying her organic bud from one of the mountain growers, I will fork out the cash. Even the slightest possibility of a known carcinogen (we smoke, enough carcinogens already) or triggering a migraine is too much. Fibromyalgia is a funny one too, she is insanely sensitive to impurities in food, drink and smoke. Commercial hash will make her vomit. Guaranteed. But my hand made full melt she can cane as much of as she wants so if worst comes to worst with a run, it is run it out, water cure, make bubble. PS: I apologise to all of you for being a dick. Brek is back so i feel much better now. This is how much of a fuss I will kick up for any of you really. It is what i do. Kinda notorious for that even around here lol. I am a little protective of my mates.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 18, 2014)

While you may "feel" systematics do that, science doesn't support it. That's not to knock your decision to avoid them, but If you'd read my link from Cornell, you'd see those statements are patently false with concerns to use of avid and similar components.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 18, 2014)

link?

thanks!


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 18, 2014)

Here you go. It was a few pages back. They were literally feeding dogs and rats amounts far higher than used to treat plants. 

http://pmep.cce.cornell.edu/profiles/extoxnet/24d-captan/abamectin-ext.html


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 18, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have major issues with systemic pesticides and wont touch them with a ten foot pole.


I agree. I have no science to back up my position, but it's something I'm not willing to risk for myself or my patients either way.

I view GMO food the same way. I can't prove that it's bad for you, but I sure as hell don't want to take the chance.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 18, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I agree. I have no science to back up my position, but it's something I'm not willing to risk for myself or my patients either way.
> 
> I view GMO food the same way. I can't prove that it's bad for you, but I sure as hell don't want to take the chance.


I don't disagree completely. We've talked about it before, but most of us are eating GMO daily. Eat fast food? GMO. Go out to dinner? More than likely GMO. Anything microwaveable? GMO


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 18, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have major issues with systemic pesticides and wont touch them with a ten foot pole. There is a discussion happening on the Bodhi thread over at the Gage forums. All about epigenetics as SHOE calls it, how cuts can go forwards as in be improved, or go backwards as in 'run out' which is fast happening to the GG4 cut. He believes as firmly as I do that systemic pesticides are a possible cause for genetic mutation. Hippie shit I know. But the last thing I want is a pesticide becoming part of my plants tissue. My wife suffers migraine and has fibromyalgia plus just beat down cervical cancer. There are risks we do not take. If I had to choose between using systemics and buying her organic bud from one of the mountain growers, I will fork out the cash. Even the slightest possibility of a known carcinogen (we smoke, enough carcinogens already) or triggering a migraine is too much. Fibromyalgia is a funny one too, she is insanely sensitive to impurities in food, drink and smoke. Commercial hash will make her vomit. Guaranteed. But my hand made full melt she can cane as much of as she wants so if worst comes to worst with a run, it is run it out, water cure, make bubble. PS: I apologise to all of you for being a dick. Brek is back so i feel much better now. This is how much of a fuss I will kick up for any of you really. It is what i do. Kinda notorious for that even around here lol. I am a little protective of my mates.


Then pray you never encounter broad mites.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> While you may "feel" systematics do that, science doesn't support it. That's not to knock your decision to avoid them, but If you'd read my link from Cornell, you'd see those statements are patently false with concerns to use of avid and similar components.


Are you asking batshit crazy Organic grower to trust a manufacturer?.. That just goes against my basic personality type lol. I don't trust 'em. 

Science has often had to catch up with day to day practical experience IMO. But with the health issues... it is not about how I feel. It is about my wife not vomiting her guts out. I used to use systemics. No more. I don't care what the science knows yet, I can see the difference. I don't grow for me really, so in the end it is all about that somebody special. When she hurts, I want to die. If she hurts from something I grew... OMG... That is my definition of pure one hundred percent disappointment in myself.

For a while I couldn't grow herb she could smoke mate. I had to learn some tricks from old hippies and here on the webs. It was a really tough ride, but Living Organic Soil and a nice mild IPM is the only way for us. Otherwise like I said, we have to get from other people. 

Very unique position I guess. But in my life the whole 'can't have your cake and eat it' thing really does hold true. I am definitely going the rather safe than sorry route, because a contaminated crop is worse than anything over my side. I would rather have it ugly. 

Well I decided to get some pics, here be some Synergy shots:

This one is totally batshit crazy lol. Fat, funky little bush





Her sister is also friggin nuts. The tall one





This girl is a real looker. YUM






Got the Dank Sinatra Remix running stable. Test clone flowered just fine. Never got pics. You want your head crushed in and your body totally numb? This is the one. My gods. BRUTAL.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2014)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Then pray you never encounter broad mites.


I have been doing that ever since you guys started talking about them...


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't trust manufactures either. And science can be wrong. The idea is its suppose to be self correcting. The scientific process has done so much to get us this far. Taken us to space, tripled our life span, given us the ability to use the Internet so I can be I metro Detroit right now, typing this to you in SA... fucking amazing!

My issue is the idea that this process is unregulated, screws up local crops, IP rulings and the idea we can just insert a gene so we can pollute the environment with roundup 

I am not saying use systematics regularly. I've used them on one crop, twice. I hope it's the only time. 

I suffer from chronic pain. Every day is a battle. I get that and feel for you and your wife. I'm not advocating to use GMO or systematics but I am not going to fear what has been studied and gone through peer reviews process.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I don't trust manufactures either. And science can be wrong. The idea is its suppose to be self correcting. The scientific process has done so much to get us this far. Taken us to space, tripled our life span, given us the ability to use the Internet so I can be I metro Detroit right now, typing this to you in SA... fucking amazing!
> 
> My issue is the idea that this process is unregulated, screws up local crops, IP rulings and the idea we can just insert a gene so we can pollute the environment with roundup
> 
> ...


Yeah I am a tad paranoid. This I will not argue over lol. Many years eating strong acid tends to do that.


----------



## Breko (Sep 18, 2014)

OK.....I'm against systemics on principle and have pretty much the same view as Stow said above.......BUT.....If I get these broadmites ever? I'm gonna nuke the SHIT outta them with whatever it TAKES.


----------



## D619 (Sep 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm in complete agreement. Using the same stuff over is why we have these super bugs. These broad mites are not even native to my area. In addition, indoor gardens are perfect stomping grounds with nothing to keep them in check





Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Broad mites use other insects to get around. Mainly whiteflies. They hang on to their legs to get airborne. If you see a whitefly fluttering around, there is a possibility there are broad mites on board.


Yes Whiteflies are a vector of broad mites, quite common. I was reading a paper about whiteflies being stuck to sticky traps with broad mites attach to them. A hydro shop I frequently go to has disease infested plants upon entering the shop. And yes a rub on the plant bam mites attach to your clothes or simple the wind blowing them on you. That's why I always shower and change of clothes before entering the grow room. Prevention ! Can't state that enough..


----------



## Breko (Sep 18, 2014)

Broadmites: You can't.....see them?

A faceless enemy?

Not fair.

Tell me they hate cold weather and high elevation. PLEASE.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 18, 2014)

Breko said:


> Broadmites: You can't.....see them?
> 
> A faceless enemy?
> 
> ...


They are not fans of humidity. But it won't necessarily kill them, they simply are slowed down. They thrive in dry places and do desire a dark period. . What's weird is your vegging plants may not show any damage, but after a few weeks in flower the damage begins to appear


----------



## D619 (Sep 18, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I was just thinking about those broad mites and how small they are. No way a normal sprayer is going to work! I mean all you need is a .01mm gap between droplets and some can escape. This is the reason to invest in a Chapin sprayer. Atomize, diffuse, booooom. Total coverage. I feel like buying a backup.


Dipping method works well if they are small clones. Also must use a wetting agent as well.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> They are not fans of humidity. But it won't necessarily kill them, they simply are slowed down. They thrive in dry places and do desire a dark period. . What's weird is your vegging plants may not show any damage, but after a few weeks in flower the damage begins to appear


You're thinking spider mites. Broad mites prefer higher humidity and temps between 60-80f.


----------



## D619 (Sep 18, 2014)

Breko said:


> Broadmites: You can't.....see them? Actually the can lay dormant I think and survive for a long time until opportunity arises. If you are indoors and have a way to heat up a room to over 130 degrees for an hour seems to work. Kind of like how they treat bedbugs. Just make sure the area is sealed so those bastsrds don't have anywhere to run too. Plants can handle short periods of high heat and I've seen some perk up a bit as well.
> 
> A faceless enemy?
> 
> ...


Th


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> They ate not fans of humidity. They thrive in dry places and do desire a dark period. . What's weird is your vegging plants may not show any damage, but after a few weeks in flower the damage begins to appear





Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> You're thinking spider mites. Broad mites prefer higher humidity and temps between 60-80f.


No, I've had spider mites, these were not spider mites. These never created webs, poisoned the leaves and we're much smaller than spider mites.

Feel free to go back when I started on here. There are pictures of my sick plants. They were definitely broad mites.

Eta, my temps were in low to mid 80 and my humidity wad under 50%


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 18, 2014)

I believe you man. I'm just saying they prefer higher humidity and comfortable temps. Not high temps, low rh like spider mites.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 18, 2014)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I believe you man. I'm just saying they prefer higher humidity and comfortable temps. Not high temps, low rh like spider mites.


There are a few different species of mites that can fall under the category of "broad mites" these things are barely visible at 30x, a translucent tiny dot that you can see moving if you watch and poke around, the leaves pit, and do terrible damage to the tops of plants first, slowly working down as your plant dies.

Honestly I kept thinking I had a deficiency. I can see spider mites, these things are a different beast.


----------



## Breko (Sep 18, 2014)

An ounce of prevention = a pound of cure. With all this talk I'm about to purchase a POUND of prevention.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

You are not kidding
Goji f2 seedlings

I have four of theses just starting to flower will put them up sunday when i get back home.


----------



## Breko (Sep 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> You are not kidding
> Goji f2 seedlings
> View attachment 3256876
> I have four of theses just starting to flower will put them up sunday when i get back home.


Hell yeah Doc. You're killin it with the vert igloo  Loving your pics.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Thank you sir. I need to make a seed order. You guys have some fire on here


----------



## Breko (Sep 18, 2014)

Major wildfires in my area. I can smell smoke in the growroom. Wonder what the affects of that will be. Don't you hate things you can't control that fuck up your ladies?

On second thought. That's selfish of me. Lotta folks are losing houses and many wild forest animals are dying. It was arson too. They caught the idiot. Things aren't gonna go well for him.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

You should have an increase in co2 anyway


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 18, 2014)

Breko said:


> Major wildfires in my area. I can smell smoke in the growroom. Wonder what the affects of that will be. Don't you hate things you can't control that fuck up your ladies?
> 
> On second thought. That's selfish of me. Lotta folks are losing houses and many wild forest animals are dying. It was arson too. They caught the idiot. Things aren't gonna go well for him.


yeah, just seen that on the news, the guy was in his 30's wtf... that's some teenage kid type stupidity

Stay safe man. Hopefully it doesn't get any closer to you


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 18, 2014)

Man, I just got to do some late night duct rigging, I think my filter is shot. Which sucks cause it fucking wreaks in here.

Had a hanger full of EmDog hanging right next to my exhaust fan lol Maybe that was my issue, hopefully or I'mma have to order a new filter  This shit has some OG funk to it that's for sure. House wreaks bad lol


----------



## Breko (Sep 19, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Man, I just got to do some late night duct rigging, I think my filter is shot. Which sucks cause it fucking wreaks in here.
> 
> Had a hanger full of EmDog hanging right next to my exhaust fan lol Maybe that was my issue, hopefully or I'mma have to order a new filter  This shit has some OG funk to it that's for sure. House wreaks bad lol


About how long do you guys let filters go for? I usually give them a year. Claims say they go for 2.........But>>>>safe/sorry.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 19, 2014)

Breko said:


> Major wildfires in my area. I can smell smoke in the growroom. Wonder what the affects of that will be. Don't you hate things you can't control that fuck up your ladies?
> 
> On second thought. That's selfish of me. Lotta folks are losing houses and many wild forest animals are dying. It was arson too. They caught the idiot. Things aren't gonna go well for him.


 Just watch your filters for soot mate, had this issue once with a field fire here. Wrecked my filters. The HEPA intakes were shot. Stay safe bro.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 19, 2014)

Breko said:


> About how long do you guys let filters go for? I usually give them a year. Claims say they go for 2.........But>>>>safe/sorry.


Honestly this is my first time using one I've bought usually my home made ones last for 6 months in my small grow. I heard a year, but some folks replace when they change their bulbs, I think those guys are the big time folks.

It was my hanger of Emdog stinking up the place, re-rigged the fans up a little better so I guess there's a positive.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2014)

does shit become systemic from foliar?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 19, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Honestly this is my first time using one I've bought usually my home made ones last for 6 months in my small grow. I heard a year, but some folks replace when they change their bulbs, I think those guys are the big time folks.
> 
> It was my hanger of Emdog stinking up the place, re-rigged the fans up a little better so I guess there's a positive.


I just replace the carbon and inner screen in the carbon filters, once per run, cheap enough. The HEPA filters go about six months tops. Expensive over here, kinda getting over them.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 19, 2014)

Depends on the brand. Usually I replace my filters as soon as they begin to fail, so when I can smell my grow in the room. I've replaced as soon as a tad over 6 to almost a year. 

That's why I love amazon. Order it and can have it in 2 days. Select gift so it's discrete, and life is good


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 19, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Depends on the brand. Usually I replace my filters as soon as they begin to fail, so when I can smell my grow in the room. I've replaced as soon as a tad over 6 to almost a year.
> 
> That's why I love amazon. Order it and can have it in 2 days. Select gift so it's discrete, and life is good


I ordered my hood without clicking gift. Had a ups guy walk up to my door with a look on his face like he really didn't want to deliver the package the way it was, walked threw my 100+ house condo to get to my door. My heart kind of sank a bit. But no bad things came of it. Big ass Hydrofarm box with a nice picture of the hood on the side.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 19, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I ordered my hood without clicking gift. Had a ups guy walk up to my door with a look on his face like he really didn't want to deliver the package the way it was, walked threw my 100+ house condo to get to my door. My heart kind of sank a bit. But no bad things came of it. Big ass Hydrofarm box with a nice picture of the hood on the side.


Exactly why I order it with gift wrap. I've had a similar instance


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2014)

I have a can with a box around it. My vert room vents to the can. The led flower vent to the male cab, and it runs in to the box just above the can filter on the back. I have not closed in the veg yet, but when i do i jush cut a new port in the box. It is filled with natural hard wood charcoal, and i change it twice a year


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have a can with a box around it. My vert room vents to the can. The led flower vent to the male cab, and it runs in to the box just above the can filter on the back. I have not closed in the veg yet, but when i do i jush cut a new port in the box. It is filled with natural hard wood charcoal, and i change it twice a year
> View attachment 3257074


BRILLIANT! Plus rep if i still could. I make my own biocarbon so I have enough good hardwood char around. This is NICE. Right up my alley. Thanks for sharing! I am building one. This is going to neaten things up a bit around here.


----------



## Breko (Sep 19, 2014)

I have the BIG Mountain Air filters. Website claims they work for 3 years. Is that possible? I've used phresh in the past and felt like I was replacing them all the time. I'm coming up on a year in December with these. Can't smell anything outside room (but then, the pig farmer never smells shit so.....) Just getting wary due to length of time. But replacing filters right now is just one more thing.

Also, are you guys "pushers" or "pullers" when it comes to exhausting? Over here? Always pushin'.


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 19, 2014)

Breko said:


> I have the BIG Mountain Air filters. Website claims they work for 3 years. Is that possible? I've used phresh in the past and felt like I was replacing them all the time. I'm coming up on a year in December with these. Can't smell anything outside room (but then, the pig farmer never smells shit so.....) Just getting wary due to length of time. But replacing filters right now is just one more thing.
> 
> Also, are you guys "pushers" or "pullers" when it comes to exhausting? Over here? Always pushin'.


I might have confused myself but I think I am a puller, I let the can fan pull all the air through the charcoal filter and out. I also have one can filter in the middle of the room just cleaning the air and blowing cold air up.


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2014)

Breko said:


> I have the BIG Mountain Air filters. Website claims they work for 3 years. Is that possible? I've used phresh in the past and felt like I was replacing them all the time. I'm coming up on a year in December with these. Can't smell anything outside room (but then, the pig farmer never smells shit so.....) Just getting wary due to length of time. But replacing filters right now is just one more thing.
> 
> Also, are you guys "pushers" or "pullers" when it comes to exhausting? Over here? Always pushin'.


Pull this way..

I have had my can75 for around 2 yrs now,and the non smokers can not smell anything.


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 19, 2014)

genuity said:


> Pull this way..
> 
> I have had my can75 for around 2 yrs now,and the non smokers can not smell anything.


If you have low humidity that will prevent the filters from going out. I was told if the humidity goes above 50% that the coal gets wet and stops working. Could be just bullshit but was told to me from a grower who has had to replace multiple filters for not being able to control the humidity of 500 plants lol.

he be doing it too big I told him.


----------



## Breko (Sep 19, 2014)

Maybe I phrased that wrong. I PULL the air through my filter but then PUSH that through all the lights and out the window. I've seen folks set the filter AFTER the lights- pulling all air through lights then filtering.... I always saw this as backwards.

shit now I'm confused?


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 19, 2014)

Breko said:


> Maybe I phrased that wrong. I PULL the air through my filter but then PUSH that through all the lights and out the window. I've seen folks set the filter AFTER the lights- pulling all air through lights then filtering.... I always saw this as backwards.
> 
> shit now I'm confused?


I do the same as you minus the light


----------



## COGrown (Sep 19, 2014)

The old order for me was can filter -> lights -> extraction fan -> outside for bloom and just extraction fan -> outside for veg.
Now that I have ditched the hps it is just can filter -> extraction fan -> outside, LEDs generate, like, no heat.


----------



## Breko (Sep 19, 2014)

COGrown said:


> The old order for me was can filter -> lights -> extraction fan -> outside for bloom and just extraction fan -> outside for veg.
> Now that I have ditched the hps it is just can filter -> extraction fan -> outside, LEDs generate, like, no heat.


About five years ago I said to myself "in about 5 years the LED technology will be there. I'll check back later." (after my old "new means better" partner fucked off a 90 plant cotton candy kush run using some stupid kessil LED lights.)

What brand do you use COG? I'm totally on board in theory jus don't know where to turn.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2014)

I am looking to build some leds. I have a 300 watt panel and three kesills now.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 19, 2014)

Breko said:


> About five years ago I said to myself "in about 5 years the LED technology will be there. I'll check back later." (after my old "new means better" partner fucked off a 90 plant cotton candy kush run using some stupid kessil LED lights.)
> 
> What brand do you use COG? I'm totally on board in theory jus don't know where to turn.


You should check out the subforum for leds, shit hascome a long way even in the last 2 years. 
Homestly if you are handy to any extent I would think about bulding your own unit, then you know what youe getting amd cob leds are so friggin powerful its insane.


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 19, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> You should check out the subforum for leds, shit hascome a long way even in the last 2 years.
> Homestly if you are handy to any extent I would think about bulding your own unit, then you know what youe getting amd cob leds are so friggin powerful its insane.


Agreed, if you can DIY, grab some Cree, or Vero, COB's, and get soldering. There are a bunch of threads to help walk you threw construction in the LED subforum. 
If you want something pre-made, with a warranty, Area 51, and Apache Tech, are the way to go.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 19, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Well since everyone was getting testers in the mail today I got a lil jelly lol and I had to go check the mail myself. Well to surprise, there's a package with my name on it from Cali and I open it and have two packs of testers! Damn I felt like a kid opening Xmas presents lol.
> 
> Well I didn't get the Cherry Pie cross I figured I wasn't gonna get it cus I'm sure the people who applied first asked for it. Hopefully it's good and he releases it. The two crosses I got where
> Chem 3 x 88 G13/HP and BS Sweet Skunk x 88 G13/HP. I'm very excited trying to figure which one I'm gonna run first. What y'all think?
> ...


bust out the chem3 please.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 19, 2014)

got my testers today 97 bm x nl5 and blue dream x g13hp, going to pop tomorrow


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice what is the 97 bm?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice what is the 97 bm?


 bluemoonshine


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hell yea! I picked up a cut of bm this summer right about that old out of Miami. The guy i got it from had it 8 years ago, and he got it from a guy that had it 7 years. That puts it back to 99 i know


----------



## Breko (Sep 20, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> You should check out the subforum for leds, shit hascome a long way even in the last 2 years.
> Honestly if you are handy to any extent I would think about building your own unit, then you know what youe getting amd cob leds are so friggin powerful its insane.


Ain't nobody got time for that. 

Area 51 and apache tech are where I was looking. Thanks for the confirmation. Great info fam. thanks!


----------



## Breko (Sep 20, 2014)

If ya don't like it......ya better learn to love it.

Various boddddhis.


----------



## Breko (Sep 20, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell yea! I picked up a cut of bm this summer right about that old out of Miami. The guy i got it from had it 8 years ago, and he got it from a guy that had it 7 years. That puts it back to 99 i know View attachment 3257764


Hell yeah doc. Thanks for posting pics. IMO this thread needs more! Where they at B fam? I know ya got em


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2014)

LED is about to go next level... Guys here in South Africa are working with a grant to develop research LED meaning dialling in wavelenghts precicely and at a whim if you want. As the user. Total control of spectrum and intensity. Think it is a few years off but it is happening.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Sep 20, 2014)

How does induction compare to LED? Not so much how they work, but growth, yield, health etc.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2014)

IMO from what I have seen induction is the future. RIU user Hyroot will give you a great in depth review he is one of the few I know that have gone that route. Those 315watt fixtures are unreal. Phenomenal hood design too. Absolutely not an option if you live outside the USA though. Imports are twice the price of what they are there, I was pretty disappointed at how high the cost would be to me. Roughly 1200 USD for a 500USD lamp. Sucks. I know families that survive on less a month, happily. Easiest way to find Hyroot is to swing past the French Cannoli Hash thread


----------



## Adrosmokin (Sep 20, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> IMO from what I have seen induction is the future. RIU user Hyroot will give you a great in depth review he is one of the few I know that have gone that route. Those 315watt fixtures are unreal. Phenomenal hood design too. Absolutely not an option if you live outside the USA though. Imports are twice the price of what they are there, I was pretty disappointed at how high the cost would be to me. Roughly 1200 USD for a 500USD lamp. Sucks. I know families that survive on less a month, happily. Easiest way to find Hyroot is to swing past the French Cannoli Hash thread


Yea, they're pretty spendy. I won the Indagro Pro-200-PAR ($610.00 on their site) for 2nd place in a party cup comp. Hyroot was in it, and was the middle man between Indagro and I. Wonder if he's used LED for comparison, gonna hit him up. Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 20, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> got my testers today 97 bm x nl5 and blue dream x g13hp, going to pop tomorrow


Nice. Congratz  Can't wait to see some shots of that Bluedream X bet those are gonna be some beast buds.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Yea, they're pretty spendy. I won the Indagro Pro-200-PAR ($610.00 on their site) for 2nd place in a party cup comp. Hyroot was in it, and was the middle man between Indagro and I. Wonder if he's used LED for comparison, gonna hit him up. Thanks.


That is a bloody nice prize!!! Yup Hyroot has tried it all, and always does direct comoarisons.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2014)

Breko said:


> Hell yeah doc. Thanks for posting pics. IMO this thread needs more! Where they at B fam? I know ya got em


Couple more week the goji f2 will be worth putting up. They are only 2 1\2 weeks in to 13\11. Setting bud fast this time


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 20, 2014)

So White Lotus gals, take two, proper style! No more extreme heat, bigger containers, and all in all doing well.

Ones a tad further along. But they are looking good.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 20, 2014)

Here are some gifted f2 of Lucky Charms. Interesting seeing the difference between the two



Here is the veg area. All cleaned up, Goji and SSDD are in the cloner.


Also new beans in cups are 2 Ancient OG (popped three), 2 Pagoda (popped two), 2 Lemon Zingers (popped 2) and one non bodhi Truth in Afghanistan (1 of 4... odd to have that low of a germination)


----------



## Breko (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 20, 2014)

Why thank you!

Ended up topping some TER, as I want to make sure I can get cuts. Not a big fan of topping for my setup, but I don't want to be in the position I'm in now trying to get cuts off a girl who just won't put out side branches. Also topped MLI and PCK, just in case they are female.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm so late to the Bohdi party, but I honestly didn't have the room. I will shortly. What Bohdi strains do I get that are available? Gonna go through Seedsman (are they legit?) and I need a heavy hitting strain or two from Bohdi.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 20, 2014)

dirtyshawa said:


> I'm so late to the Bohdi party, but I honestly didn't have the room. I will shortly. What Bohdi strains do I get that are available? Gonna go through Seedsman (are they legit?) and I need a heavy hitting strain or two from Bohdi.


Seedsman is very legit. I've had a bunch of orders, not that they sometimes get caught. Its part of the game, whether you like it or not. I haven't had a problem personally. 

What would you be interested in? So far, I've flowered out Goji, Sunshine Daydream, Blueberry Hill, Superstitious, Snow Queen, White Lotus.

Currently growing or flowering TER, SSDD, Goji, Blueberry Hill, Ancient OG, Pagoda, Lemon Zinger, Mountain Temple, Snow Queen, White Lotus, and gifted Lucky Charms F2.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Sep 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Seedsman is very legit. I've had a bunch of orders, not that they sometimes get caught. Its part of the game, whether you like it or not. I haven't had a problem personally.
> 
> What would you be interested in? So far, I've flowered out Goji, Sunshine Daydream, Blueberry Hill, Superstitious, Snow Queen, White Lotus.
> 
> Currently growing or flowering TER, SSDD, Goji, Blueberry Hill, Ancient OG, Pagoda, Lemon Zinger, Mountain Temple, Snow Queen, White Lotus, and gifted Lucky Charms F2.


Really the one that sticks out to me is Elephant Tranquilizer. I want that strain so bad! I'm not a fan of sativas and neither are my friends, but I see a lot of his strains are sativa dom, but to answer your question, whichever strains are the hardest hitting, 9 weeks and under, i know a few tricks for yield so that's not the biggest concern, frostiness is a must out of the strains that are available.


----------



## Breko (Sep 20, 2014)

dirtyshawa said:


> I'm so late to the Bohdi party, but I honestly didn't have the room. I will shortly. What Bohdi strains do I get that are available? Gonna go through Seedsman (are they legit?) and I need a heavy hitting strain or two from Bohdi.


hey brotha. Seedsman is very legit. Nothing but great service for me.

Heavy hitters I've run from B (heavy indicas yes?) :Lucky Charms, Sunshine Daydream, Tranquil Elephantizer, solos stash, landos stash, greedos stash, Instant karma crosses, Deadly G crosses, Goji crosses...... The appalachia male provides bigger chunkier buds of chemmy funk (all appy crosses I've grown are POTENT)..... But the snow lotus male can definitely pump out the trichs. IME when the Maui Haze shows up in the cross buds are looser and airier (however I have remedied this by using 7-10 gallon pot. Bodhis crave root space. Lots of it.)

I'd probably grab something like love dawg, wish mountain, lions or cougars milk etc. Don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Breko (Sep 20, 2014)

dirtyshawa said:


> Really the one that sticks out to me is Elephant Tranquilizer. I want that strain so bad! I'm not a fan of sativas and neither are my friends, but I see a lot of his strains are sativa dom, but to answer your question, whichever strains are the hardest hitting, 9 weeks and under, i know a few tricks for yield so that's not the biggest concern, frostiness is a must out of the strains that are available.


My friends/fam/patients and myself are not sativa fans either.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 20, 2014)

dirtyshawa said:


> Really the one that sticks out to me is Elephant Tranquilizer. I want that strain so bad! I'm not a fan of sativas and neither are my friends, but I see a lot of his strains are sativa dom, but to answer your question, whichever strains are the hardest hitting, 9 weeks and under, i know a few tricks for yield so that's not the biggest concern, frostiness is a must out of the strains that are available.


The only strain I had which was consistently 9-10 weeks and done was Superstitious. Everything else I've grown is 10 weeks and up. Perhaps I harvest at different times than others, but I really couldn't imagine taking things earlier, or that being normal and consistent amongst strains. Some may disagree or get an earlier gal, but it just hasn't been my experience.


----------



## Breko (Sep 20, 2014)

Testers: Tigermelon x Apalachia: 9/11 are up and rockin. Second set of leaves are popping out and they'll begin a light nute regimen tomorrow.

Goji f3 x stardawg IV: 6 of 6 same as above. I'll post pics when I'm not so high.


----------



## Breko (Sep 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> The only strain I had which was consistently 9-10 weeks and done was Superstitious. Everything else I've grown is 10 weeks and up. Perhaps I harvest at different times than others, but I really couldn't imagine taking things earlier, or that being normal and consistent amongst strains. Some may disagree or get an earlier gal, but it just hasn't been my experience.


Absolutely agree. Took blackberry lotus at day 66 though. She was DONE. One of my earlier Bodhis. One NL5 Goji pheno was quick and one ATF was quick. Otherwise....10+ FOR SURE.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Sep 20, 2014)

Breko said:


> hey brotha. Seedsman is very legit. Nothing but great service for me.
> 
> Heavy hitters I've run from B (heavy indicas yes?) :Lucky Charms, Sunshine Daydream, Tranquil Elephantizer, solos stash, landos stash, greedos stash, Instant karma crosses, Deadly G crosses, Goji crosses...... The appalachia male provides bigger chunkier buds of chemmy funk (all appy crosses I've grown are POTENT)..... But the snow lotus male can definitely pump out the trichs. IME when the Maui Haze shows up in the cross buds are looser and airier (however I have remedied this by using 7-10 gallon pot. Bodhis crave root space. Lots of it.)
> 
> I'd probably grab something like love dawg, wish mountain, lions or cougars milk etc. Don't think you'll be disappointed.


Thanks for the feedback Jabba and Lando's stash seem to be right up my alley and Lion's Milk for sure. Bubba and PK are two strains I hold in high regard!!! TresDawg is definitely up there too, so that Appalachia male must be a beast. Bohdi's strain names are so confusing, but I have a lot of experience with most of the lineage that's listed. Appreciate the info once again! Thanks @TonightYou too!!!


----------



## Breko (Sep 20, 2014)

dirtyshawa said:


> Thanks for the feedback Jabba and Lando's stash seem to be right up my alley and Lion's Milk for sure. Bubba and PK are two strains I hold in high regard!!! TresDawg is definitely up there too, so that Appalachia male must be a beast. Bohdi's strain names are so confusing, but I have a lot of experience with most of the lineage that's listed. Appreciate the info once again! Thanks @TonightYou too!!!


Anytime! And yes....I think the appy male qualifies as beastly. I think you're gonna be happy with those choices. LOVE me some PK


----------



## dirtyshawa (Sep 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> The only strain I had which was consistently 9-10 weeks and done was Superstitious. Everything else I've grown is 10 weeks and up. Perhaps I harvest at different times than others, but I really couldn't imagine taking things earlier, or that being normal and consistent amongst strains. Some may disagree or get an earlier gal, but it just hasn't been my experience.


I feel you I definitely push my strains to the limit, but my true blueberry cut and my two tangerine power cuts go 70+ and I'm honestly tired of them taking forever lol


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 20, 2014)

dirtyshawa said:


> Thanks for the feedback Jabba and Lando's stash seem to be right up my alley and Lion's Milk for sure. Bubba and PK are two strains I hold in high regard!!! TresDawg is definitely up there too, so that Appalachia male must be a beast. Bohdi's strain names are so confusing, but I have a lot of experience with most of the lineage that's listed. Appreciate the info once again! Thanks @TonightYou too!!!


Absolutely, as you can tell, I am a fan of his gear, but there are others on here much more knowledgeable and have grown many more strains, with much more selection. 

The Appy male is no more, so keep that in mind with regards to what you might want. That stuff won't be around forever and some of them are already gone.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 20, 2014)

dirtyshawa said:


> I feel you I definitely push my strains to the limit, but my true blueberry cut and my two tangerine power cuts go 70+ and I'm honestly tired of them taking forever lol


I have a mountain temple at 10 weeks... its still going to be a couple more so I do feel ya. 
I know some people take things even further than I, I'm usually trying for 80/20 Cloudy/Clear


----------



## Breko (Sep 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I have a mountain temple at 10 weeks... its still going to be a couple more so I do feel ya.
> I know some people take things even further than I, I'm usually trying for 80/20 Cloudy/Clear


I pushed a few to ridiculous times..... Just to see what happens. I let a ssdd, a goji x Purple NL and a lucky charms go to day 103!.....All shot nanners and lost ALL FLAVOR. BUT, smoking a bowl was like taking an ambien. Pure sleepy time knock out weed. lethargic body stone barbituate oxy-morphine. I kinda liked it.


----------



## DustyNugs (Sep 20, 2014)

So I finally got my testers yesterday, I have a great feeling about both of these. 
 

I'm taking down my two different, 8 week FINISHED Sunshine Daydreams. These two are quite similar in size, resin production and structure. Both are very hashy and soily smelling but #2 has a far more intense Bubba Kush style taste that I can't get enough of, need a larger stash... Wednesday was day 56 and a few more days haven't changed anything. Trichomes are mostly cloudy, pretty much all pistils have turned and I'm ready to smoke this shit! 
SSDD#2
 

SSDD#3
 

My golden triangle sisters are near complete opposites in smell, structure and resin production. Still haven't had a chance to truly judge #3, but there's no doubt #1 is a knock-out. She yields well, reeks of pineapple mango diesel, tastes out of this world and will put you on your ass. I don't need to go to the dispensaries anymore, my Bodhi gear is better than what most seem to offer. Not saying I'm some amazing grower, these genetics are pure gold!

GT#1
 

GT#3


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 20, 2014)

my testers and some extra Bodhi sativa love came today…


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2014)

Tonight You, you know you can force branching without topping? Doing it with the new white lotus seedlings over here. All it takes is a little defoliation. What you do is: when you want the plant to start bushing out and slow its upward surge, wait for the smallest leaves on your apical node to JUST start laying flat. Soon as you can get a scalpel in for a clean cut remove those two leaves. You will notice your apical node slowing down, and your nodal space will shrink to damn near nothing. This will pump auxins down your stem like you wont believe. You will need to probably defoliate the next two leaves also, right as they start laying a little flat. You will find that by this time some healthy little branches are starting to grow even on total beanpoles. At this point how the tek works will be blindingly obvious to you. The beauty of it is ending up with a plant that has all the branches right up in the crown, plus you get that fat main cola. I think you might like it a lot. You can control structure of a plant this way. Any branch you want to slow down you can, just bearing in mind you are sending power to the lower branches.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 21, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Tonight You, you know you can force branching without topping? Doing it with the new white lotus seedlings over here. All it takes is a little defoliation. What you do is: when you want the plant to start bushing out and slow its upward surge, wait for the smallest leaves on your apical node to JUST start laying flat. Soon as you can get a scalpel in for a clean cut remove those two leaves. You will notice your apical node slowing down, and your nodal space will shrink to damn near nothing. This will pump auxins down your stem like you wont believe. You will need to probably defoliate the next two leaves also, right as they start laying a little flat. You will find that by this time some healthy little branches are starting to grow even on total beanpoles. At this point how the tek works will be blindingly obvious to you. The beauty of it is ending up with a plant that has all the branches right up in the crown, plus you get that fat main cola. I think you might like it a lot. You can control structure of a plant this way. Any branch you want to slow down you can, just bearing in mind you are sending power to the lower branches.


More sage advice from one of the sharpest minds at RIU, thanks for sharing MH! and yes, I am back..lol 
Good seeing you!


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 21, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Tonight You, you know you can force branching without topping? Doing it with the new white lotus seedlings over here. All it takes is a little defoliation. What you do is: when you want the plant to start bushing out and slow its upward surge, wait for the smallest leaves on your apical node to JUST start laying flat. Soon as you can get a scalpel in for a clean cut remove those two leaves. You will notice your apical node slowing down, and your nodal space will shrink to damn near nothing. This will pump auxins down your stem like you wont believe. You will need to probably defoliate the next two leaves also, right as they start laying a little flat. You will find that by this time some healthy little branches are starting to grow even on total beanpoles. At this point how the tek works will be blindingly obvious to you. The beauty of it is ending up with a plant that has all the branches right up in the crown, plus you get that fat main cola. I think you might like it a lot. You can control structure of a plant this way. Any branch you want to slow down you can, just bearing in mind you are sending power to the lower branches.


That the method I was trying. Neither MLI or PCK would give branches even tied to its side. 

Hence the topping, which still could yield me one top but we shall see.


----------



## Breko (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm EXCEPTIONALLY impressed with Blackberry Lotus. I can't even remember where I got it? HN freebie? i think?

Anyway... I've grown and smoke several blackberry kushes. Some of them looked incredible but the high just wasn't there. Taste either.

This is POTENT and tastes like Flinstones chewable vitamins. AAA+ looks.

I never keep anything just for myself. No need and I get bored. But I'm keeping EVERY nug for me and wifey. She agrees too.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 21, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> my testers and some extra Bodhi sativa love came today…


Am I the only one still waiting


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 21, 2014)

Just took a Goji down.. I know it's getting kind of redundant about the strain but she did not let me down.. Great potency, average-above average yield, not terribly long flowering, decent at cloning.. So far one of my favorite strains to grow and if my testers don't make it by this coming week I may just fill up a tent with just the goj


----------



## Breko (Sep 21, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> my testers and some extra Bodhi sativa love came today…


JELLLLLLY!


----------



## Bullethighway (Sep 21, 2014)

Curious anybody get solos stash x sour bubble
Freebies from seed depot before they went to shit
wondering what u think of it if u grew it out


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 22, 2014)

blowincherrypie said:


> Am I the only one still waiting


I am still waiting too, but I am in Canada so that's prolly why.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> That the method I was trying. Neither MLI or PCK would give branches even tied to its side.
> 
> Hence the topping, which still could yield me one top but we shall see.


If you still get one top after that... them be some cruel ladies.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> If you still get one top after that... them be some cruel ladies.


Some ladies, particularly the very indy ones simply don't want to to be more than a pole. Pinching and tying sideways does nothing. 

Cruel indeed.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2014)

Well lets raise a glass to the almighty Sativa! I don't really bother with Indies. A few hybrids as tests sure, but even those like Salvation had enough satty vibes to become formidable bushes.


----------



## kindnug (Sep 22, 2014)

Few weeks before I can pop any, but the plan is an entire pack of one.
Need some help deciding, they're both so appealing to me...


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 22, 2014)

As much as I enjoy sativas, indicas are my go to for pain. 

Plus with sativas you can have to different problem of branching everywhere


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 22, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Few weeks before I can pop any, but the plan is an entire pack of one.
> Need some help deciding, they're both so appealing to me...
> 
> View attachment 3259292


Geisel X appy gets my vote! Should be awesome


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Few weeks before I can pop any, but the plan is an entire pack of one.
> Need some help deciding, they're both so appealing to me...


Is he breeding with the berry goji? When I get that again, I'm making s-1s - I see no reason to breed it with anything.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> As much as I enjoy sativas, indicas are my go to for pain.
> 
> Plus with sativas you can have to different problem of branching everywhere


a branch is easy to remove. I am on a mission now: Find TY a satty dom hitman type. Here has to be one that does the job, if i find it I will let you know. If the old NYCD was still around I would say go for that one. But by all reports it has changed so much. SHOE agrees, the old NYCD soothed every nerve, it sent me to bed during the day quite a few times. All these OG's and diesels claim similar effects, but reality is they dont come close.
I lollipop the girls that get nice and branch, I only keep the tops in the crown that is it, all the bits that won't join the cola get removed. Otherwise you are dead right, so many branches sucking energy your buds end up looking like the plant suffered micro bud disorder


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Few weeks before I can pop any, but the plan is an entire pack of one.
> Need some help deciding, they're both so appealing to me...
> 
> View attachment 3259292


Both of these jumped out at me on the tester list. I figured i would buy them for sure anyway si testing them would be taking the piss. That Stardawg x Goji is going to scare your friends... it will kick balls in


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 22, 2014)

Well my Goji is satty Dom and I am growing two Malawi, which haven't been seed yet. Hoping for at least one girl, loving the structure of them so far and the vigor which is lacking in the PCK Bangi Haze and MLI

Eta I'm thinking of buying soma NYCD as the next brand to check out.

I love Bodhi gear but I do wanna see what else is out there.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Well my Goji is satty Dom and I am growing two Malawi, which haven't been seed yet. Hoping for at least one girl, loving the structure of them so far and the vigor which is lacking in the PCK Bangi Haze and MLI
> 
> Eta I'm thinking of buying soma NYCD as the next brand to check out.
> 
> I love Bodhi gear but I do wanna see what else is out there.


That was my first import to S.A. I think I have the NYCD a little hyped up in my head. When we got it, there was nothing even close out here. Just blew all the Skunks and hazes right out the water. Only thing that was more potent was a strain I have been looking for since 2001, called 'Purple Chino' holy gods that stuff made you hallucinate no BS. All I know is the beans were picked up in Camden from a little psychedelic clothing store.
Recent reports on the NYCD have me quite wary. Our original packs had only two phenos in twenty seeds. Only three boys. I used to promote it as the most stable and reliable Diesel out there. I have had to swallow those words. I won't recommend it again. Guys got AUTOS from NYCD packs. W.t.f. I think Javadog's single was also auto. Totally gutted when i read that. Personally I just invested in a heap of Karma. If you are gonna go Dutch, go Karma. Had some Biker kush v2 a mate grew. Makes all my herb taste like poop. It is everything i look for in a Diesel, guess you guys know it more as OG. But the Biker can put down a horse.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 22, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Few weeks before I can pop any, but the plan is an entire pack of one.
> Need some help deciding, they're both so appealing to me...
> 
> View attachment 3259292


hard choice, both those would be in my top of the pops. Seems less people got the stardawg x app so I would go with them.


----------



## Breko (Sep 22, 2014)

Bullethighway said:


> Curious anybody get solos stash x sour bubble
> Freebies from seed depot before they went to shit
> wondering what u think of it if u grew it out


Have one at 3 weeks flower now, but it was sent to me by snodome with many others.....I can tell you in about 2 months


----------



## D619 (Sep 22, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Few weeks before I can pop any, but the plan is an entire pack of one.
> Need some help deciding, they're both so appealing to me...
> 
> View attachment 3259292


Stardawg!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2014)

Synergy


----------



## Bullethighway (Sep 22, 2014)

Oki ill check with ya
I got one outside
had pull little dead leaves and stuff out of it from catterpillars
Damn fingers were black in just a second
It is so sticky
Wish i woulda shook some dust on a limb but i didn't

Well that was for breko
guess i cant qoute right


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 22, 2014)

Got my testers today. Congolese (pine tree pheno) x 88g13hp and noof x sl. Been looking for a stank pine tree Xmas bud for years so hopefully these are full on pine tree in aroma and taste


----------



## COGrown (Sep 22, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Few weeks before I can pop any, but the plan is an entire pack of one.
> Need some help deciding, they're both so appealing to me...
> 
> View attachment 3259292


I vote for the Stardawg x Goji OG f3, since I'd like to see more from different bodhi males.

My plan is that I am going to do six each (pinesoul and dirty hippy x 88g13/hp) and then once males have been culled I will start the rest of each pack. 



puffntuff said:


> Got my testers today. Congolese (pine tree pheno) x 88g13hp and noof x sl. Been looking for a stank pine tree Xmas bud for years so hopefully these are full on pine tree in aroma and taste


Very very interested in how those congolese turn out. Sounds like an excellent f1 cross to me.



Amos Otis said:


> Is he breeding with the berry goji? When I get that again, I'm making s-1s - I see no reason to breed it with anything.


There's a bunch of goji og crosses in testing right now, I'm not super sure, but I think the Queen Mother cut is a goji berry cut, and that's one of the ones. I'm also not super sure what the goji f3 being used is, I know that he had worked what he called the "boysenberry" pheno to f3, but I think the yields were too low in the test for commercial release, I don't know if the f3 male being used is from this stock or not.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 22, 2014)

does bodhi ever use clear baggies for seeds?

i got a pack from another grower and iv only seen the green packs. but it has the gold label. 

thanks for the reply!


----------



## kindnug (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes, my golden triangle were in clear bag.


----------



## kindnug (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm curious about that F3 goji male aswell, so Stardawg x Goji F3 will have to go first.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 22, 2014)

Got my test beans in the mail just now.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 22, 2014)

The only clear baggies I got from bodhi were freebies he was giving out. Pine soul was in clear. Sour d mix was in clear etc. All purchased beans were in green bags.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 22, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> The only clear baggies I got from bodhi were freebies he was giving out. Pine soul was in clear. Sour d mix was in clear etc. All purchased beans were in green bags.


My "Solos Stash" came in a clear bag with blue stars on it. Alongside a my "Mothers Milk" in a green baggie.


----------



## kindnug (Sep 22, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Got my test beans in the mail just now.


what's in the bag on the right? I can see the legend x SL, but not the other.


----------



## Scotch089 (Sep 22, 2014)

Out of four strains, two separate orders from two separate banks- only one came in a green bag, all the others were clear with the ol' golden bodhi label. Maybe it's a slow transition from one to the other- old strains to new strains etc.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 22, 2014)

Scotch089 said:


> Out of four strains, two separate orders from two separate banks- only one came in a green bag, all the others were clear with the ol' golden bodhi label. Maybe it's a slow transition from one to the other- old strains to new strains etc.


As long as I see the gold seal on packs I buy or get it from the source like these testers, I don't mind what color the bag is.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for posting that Metasynth I was gonna ask how he was packing em, that looks like they will make it to me no problem 


Metasynth said:


> Got my test beans in the mail just now.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 22, 2014)

All my Synergy beans came with the Tude labels and white bags, but that's prolly par for the course since it's a limited freebee to them. 

Anyone grown any of the synergy beans out yet?


----------



## Breko (Sep 22, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Few weeks before I can pop any, but the plan is an entire pack of one.
> Need some help deciding, they're both so appealing to me...
> 
> View attachment 3259292


If it helps I'm running the goji x stardawg now..... 2 ways to look at it....Pop those and we can compare and get some great info on 1 strain.... Or pop the Giesel and we can know about MORE strains. Either way, you're gonna rock it!


----------



## Breko (Sep 22, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> All my Synergy beans came with the Tude labels and white bags, but that's prolly par for the course since it's a limited freebee to them.
> 
> Anyone grown any of the synergy beans out yet?


Grew one bean out....Was female.... Gasoline and fruit.....Great yield...Great high....I posted her before, I'll dig it out if I can find it. Would DEF run again.

EDIT: I liked her IMMENSELY more than Snow Queen which used the snow lotus as the male


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 22, 2014)

Snow lotus is pretty dominate in the crosses ain't it?


----------



## COGrown (Sep 22, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> Snow lotus is pretty dominate in the crosses ain't it?


Not in my experience. The appalachia male is much more dominant. All the Snow Lotus hybrids I've grown (ancient og, blue lotus, jabba's stash, buddha's hand, road kill unicorn, goji og) have had mostly phenotypes that resembled the mothers, actual snow lotus phenotypes have been more rare.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 22, 2014)

What about the crosses with ghash. How dominate is that in crosses?


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 22, 2014)

If you guys could buy a pack of black triangle and lucky charms but that would drain any "fun money" I have till my paycheck on the 29th would you grab them? They both seem like fire crosses that are sure to have dank just not sure if it's worth it but would kick myself if I missed the chance to grab them so here is my rock and there is my hard place lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> does bodhi ever use clear baggies for seeds?
> 
> i got a pack from another grower and iv only seen the green packs. but it has the gold label.
> 
> thanks for the reply!


yes


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 22, 2014)

black triangle looks to be a really good cross from the grows iv seen. someone on nwgt has a killer pheno.


----------



## Breko (Sep 22, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Not in my experience. The appalachia male is much more dominant. All the Snow Lotus hybrids I've grown (ancient og, blue lotus, jabba's stash, buddha's hand, road kill unicorn, goji og) have had mostly phenotypes that resembled the mothers, actual snow lotus phenotypes have been more rare.


I'd agree. I know much more what to expect with an appy cross....... IMO it's a good thing because I love the appy male....


----------



## Breko (Sep 22, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> If you guys could buy a pack of black triangle and lucky charms but that would drain any "fun money" I have till my paycheck on the 29th would you grab them? They both seem like fire crosses that are sure to have dank just not sure if it's worth it but would kick myself if I missed the chance to grab them so here is my rock and there is my hard place lol.


uh.....who the F has Black Triangle??????


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 22, 2014)

Congolese is seeds from a friend who's family is from Ethiopia. He went back to visit. It's bag seed from congolese bud. It's aroma is pine tree. Thick, fast sativa. 
Mrs. B


----------



## kindnug (Sep 22, 2014)

Breko said:


> uh.....who the F has Black Triangle??????


Indeed...I want in on those


----------



## Breko (Sep 22, 2014)

Question for you guys: Anyone ever grown Pure power plant? I got it as a clone so unsure of it's origins. I usually don't like sativas but this one was fast, thick massive yielder with a menthol-y fresh pine/spice taste and smell and a deep head stone...... Not sure if it even was PPP....
Any sativas you know of that fir that profile? I really miss it.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 22, 2014)

Eh f it im not the kind to hold out information because I will admit my eyes flashed to that one in the strain list they sent me.
Seed vault of california said they have it, but idk if they really do he just said they do. My back up choices if they are out of that is tranquil elephantizer or TER V2, really want some deadly g


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 22, 2014)

I have love triangle and deep line alchemy #2. Haven't popped any LT but have 2 ghash leaning plants in veg.


----------



## Breko (Sep 22, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> I have love triangle and deep line alchemy #2. Haven't popped any LT but have 2 ghash leaning plants in veg.


OOOHHH, you just reminded me I have Deep Line Alchemy #2 F2's I need to pop. Too many beans....Too little time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 22, 2014)

ter about 4-5 weeks in


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 22, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> All my Synergy beans came with the Tude labels and white bags, but that's prolly par for the course since it's a limited freebee to them.
> 
> Anyone grown any of the synergy beans out yet?


 got 4 female synergy going now looking really promiseing


----------



## COGrown (Sep 22, 2014)

Breko said:


> Question for you guys: Anyone ever grown Pure power plant? I got it as a clone so unsure of it's origins. I usually don't like sativas but this one was fast, thick massive yielder with a menthol-y fresh pine/spice taste and smell and a deep head stone...... Not sure if it even was PPP....
> Any sativas you know of that fir that profile? I really miss it.


Well, since I'd stake my hat that the original PPP was a Durban x NL hybrid in some permutation (maybe Durban x {Durban x NL}) that would make sense. That describes exactly the way the Durban Poison cuts I've grown grow.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 22, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Well, since I'd stake my hat that the original PPP was a Durban x NL hybrid in some permutation (maybe Durban x {Durban x NL}) that would make sense. That describes exactly the way the Durban Poison cuts I've grown grow.


Man, not much you _haven't _ grown.

I'm guessing you have a pretty impressive lineup in the garden


----------



## Breko (Sep 22, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Well, since I'd stake my hat that the original PPP was a Durban x NL hybrid in some permutation (maybe Durban x {Durban x NL}) that would make sense. That describes exactly the way the Durban Poison cuts I've grown grow.


AHHHH that's right the durban! Haven't found a good source for any DP beans lately. If anyone knows....hit a broski up!


----------



## Breko (Sep 22, 2014)

Piece of Blackberry Scrotus


----------



## tkowitha123 (Sep 22, 2014)

Does anybody have any phenotype information on Bodhi's NL#5? I just picked up a pack and was looking for a little more information on types other than what the tude has to say about it. Short but tall, not so smelly to really stinky, some greens and some purples, quick and long and everything in between??? What the hell


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> All my Synergy beans came with the Tude labels and white bags, but that's prolly par for the course since it's a limited freebee to them.
> 
> Anyone grown any of the synergy beans out yet?


I am in week seven flowering them now. Totally mental plants. I like them. I have a pineapple vomit pheno. In two minds about that one.


----------



## tkowitha123 (Sep 23, 2014)

MMMMmmmm Pineapple Vomit does sound yummy!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 23, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> All my Synergy beans came with the Tude labels and white bags, but that's prolly par for the course since it's a limited freebee to them.
> 
> Anyone grown any of the synergy beans out yet?


FAT Kolas. Not frosty early in flower, but looks to be packing on a bit of frost in week 6-7. Throws new pistils forever, stacking calyxs for a fat bud structure, but also might make her take 10+ weeks to finish as a result. Gonna be a yielder, of my three synergy ladies, 2 are gonna yield more than average, and the third was a runt with some condition that is gonna yield a "regular" amount still.

I'll try and snap some pics when I get around to it


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 23, 2014)

kindnug said:


> what's in the bag on the right? I can see the legend x SL, but not the other.


Kudra x G13/88 hashplant. Didn't actually request these out of the 5 strains I listed, but the Legend OG x SL was my #1 pick, so I'll be more than happy to grow out the Kudra x g13/88HP crosses as well. Just formulating a plan inside my head, and plan to pop like 5 of each in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am in week seven flowering them now. Totally mental plants. I like them. I have a pineapple vomit pheno. In two minds about that one.


I'm in week 7 as well. Wouldn't mind a comparison.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 23, 2014)

Metasynth, only my one pheno is like you describe, huge dense colas that started stacking early on. The one girl had over four times stretch, she is giving me a field of little pine cone buds, the medium height one is between the fat one and the tall one. I will snap some individual pics at lights on for you... oh yeah and the tall girl is a frost monster, she was born with frost.


----------



## calicat (Sep 23, 2014)

Breko said:


> uh.....who the F has Black Triangle??????


SeedVaultofCalifronia has it


----------



## calicat (Sep 23, 2014)

Breko said:


> Question for you guys: Anyone ever grown Pure power plant? I got it as a clone so unsure of it's origins. I usually don't like sativas but this one was fast, thick massive yielder with a menthol-y fresh pine/spice taste and smell and a deep head stone...... Not sure if it even was PPP....
> Any sativas you know of that fir that profile? I really miss it.


Maybe that is a different cut or was coming from Nirvana could not tell you. We use to run PPP alternating with Chronic strain. The cut we were running was consistently skunky, earthy with minute traces of a non descript acidity / citrusy aroma. It grew great in terms of yield in a sog ebb and flow situation and almost rivalled the chronic in its performance. Hit profile is reminiscent of Hawaiian sativas where if you smoked too much it will couchlock you. What we were told is that it originated in Africa somewhere and it was a accidental cross in fields of dutch farmers. I am sure MH would have better insight on that.


----------



## calicat (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh Broski almost forgot concerning DP. You could try Sensi seeds never ran that strain from them. Or you could wait for Loompa Farms because I know they have the real deal cut. I do not know where they got it from and did not ask them. I saw the sample at the Mecca cup and squeezed and whiffed it. A bouncer that I went to high school with did not like what I did though lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 23, 2014)

calicat said:


> Maybe that is a different cut or was coming from Nirvana could not tell you. We use to run PPP alternating with Chronic strain. The cut we were running was consistently skunky, earthy with minute traces of a non descript acidity / citrusy aroma. It grew great in terms of yield in a sog ebb and flow situation and almost rivalled the chronic in its performance. Hit profile is reminiscent of Hawaiian sativas where if you smoked too much it will couchlock you. What we were told is that it originated in Africa somewhere and it was a accidental cross in fields of dutch farmers. I am sure MH would have better insight on that.


That would explain a lot... your description fits what we know as Swazi Industrial Plant or IP for short. It is a reworked land race for sure, stable as can be each plant gives the same flavor. So it can come in ten kilo sacks and each bud will be the same quality and taste. Been puzzling me for a while. Fetches top dollar too. Somebody is making a killing.


----------



## tkowitha123 (Sep 23, 2014)

SO I'm guessing nobody on here has grown out a NL#5 from Bodhi yet???


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 23, 2014)

There are grows over on the bay.


----------



## Breko (Sep 23, 2014)

So what's the deal with HN these days? I used them a bunch and was happy in the beginning when they took Credit cards...... Is it now a deal where you send him a money order? God I hate that shiiii. Hard to know what's in stock also... :/


----------



## D619 (Sep 23, 2014)

Breko said:


> So what's the deal with HN these days? I used them a bunch and was happy in the beginning when they took Credit cards...... Is it now a deal where you send him a money order? God I hate that shiiii. Hard to know what's in stock also... :/


I get an email once a week from them. Must have me set up on email blast he's doing now. But with every email I get a list of stock. Black triangle ( original ) was in stock 2 days ago. You can follow him on IG, I think it's called seed vault of california. He has a big following of happy customers. He doesn't carry gage green anymore, not sure why.
8 of 8 blueberry hill popped and sprouted. Holding off on popping other bodhi gear just in case the mite problem hasn't been resolved. I have plenty of blueberry hill packs as back up.
Cheers


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 23, 2014)

tkowitha123 said:


> SO I'm guessing nobody on here has grown out a NL#5 from Bodhi yet???


I grew out the noof NL5 x BCSC NL5.... Huge yeilds, funky smells, not a overpowering high but seemed like it'd be a good breeder.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 23, 2014)

Didnt hear about 3 packs of bodhi for 160, is that a special or something?


----------



## D619 (Sep 23, 2014)

Buy 


natro.hydro said:


> Didnt hear about 3 packs of bodhi for 160, is that a special or something?


Most of the time you get a freebie pack with 2 pack purchase of bodhi. Actually since he doesn't take credit cards anymore it's $76 a pack now. Merchant accounts are a little more complicated to set up in this biz, so I don't blame him.


----------



## Breko (Sep 23, 2014)

D619 said:


> I get an email once a week from them. Must have me set up on email blast he's doing now. But with every email I get it list stock. Black triangle ( original ) was in stock 2 days ago. You can follow him on IG, I think it's called seed vault of california. He has a big following of happy customers. Also carries loompa gear now at $200 a pack. Price was dictated by Logic. I've tried loompas yeti f3s , taste and smell but no kick, and personally 3 packs of Bodhi for $160 is a no brainer plus you have $40 bucks left over. He doesn't carry gage green anymore, not sure why.
> 8 of 8 blueberry hill popped and sprouted. Holding off on popping other bodhi gear just in case the mite problem hasn't been resolved. I have plenty of blueberry hill packs as back up.
> Cheers


Thanks Brotha! What about CC though? Only money order?


----------



## Breko (Sep 23, 2014)

Ps...... I used to follow him on IG....But some hater kept reporting my nug pics and I finally got booted for "inappropriate content"..... Wasn't sure who it was...someone in my "followers"

I used to kind of use it to advertise to patients when I lived in SD....I think some of the competition didn't like my pictures.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 23, 2014)

anywhere else besides instagram to get ahold of seedvault?


----------



## Bullethighway (Sep 23, 2014)

Noit shit i dont know how to do that instagram thing
think i tried sign up
And had to agree to a location or something
so didnt do it


Is it still buy 2 get 1 free


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 23, 2014)

Their email is [email protected]
I dont do IG so that was my only way of getting a hold of them. And it is strictly cash from the sounds of it, they ask that you send your order in a flat rate envelope with tracking so I am not to worried about it. Plus it seems quite a few people have used them.


----------



## Bullethighway (Sep 23, 2014)

What u do send em email and ask if they got what you want in stock
I dont even know how to do a email
Have get my ol lady to help me


----------



## D619 (Sep 23, 2014)

In stock at


Breko said:


> Thanks Brotha! What about CC though? Only money order?


No credit cards, only cash and money orders. Merchant accounts are tricky to set up. I bet that's exactly what caused the issues with HN several months ago. He has a co-op set up now. Whatever that means. Seriously Instagram is where you will get all his updates . Everyone is doing social media, so it seems. Join the fun... Right !


----------



## D619 (Sep 23, 2014)

Breko said:


> Ps...... I used to follow him on IG....But some hater kept reporting my nug pics and I finally got booted for "inappropriate content"..... Wasn't sure who it was...someone in my "followers"
> 
> I used to kind of use it to advertise to patients when I lived in SD....I think some of the competition didn't like my pictures.


IG is growing fast. Tons of breeders posting up. I'm really surprised IG cracked down on you. Private set up is the way to go. I like viewing all the bud porn shots I get on my feed from different growers and breeders. If I was in a non- med state , no way no how would I be on there.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 24, 2014)

IG is getting old for me. Was exciting at first, all those great pics of fantastic bud. But that is pretty much the limit of the info. Plus all the most interesting fellas do full reports and reviews on forums, like Strayfox for example, his IG page doesn't give half an indication of what that cat gets up to. People are pretty tense on IG. I saw a fella flip his nut at somebody else for out bidding him on some glassware. Got this 'my bud cock is the biggest' vibe about it. The forums here might have gotten out of hand for a bit, but in the end you get better quality of information on Rollitup than IG can ever offer. Breedbay is king for good info, but it lacks a pulse so to speak. Here at least there is action every day.


----------



## Breko (Sep 24, 2014)

D619 said:


> IG is growing fast. Tons of breeders posting up. I'm really surprised IG cracked down on you. Private set up is the way to go. I like viewing all the bud porn shots I get on my feed from different growers and breeders. If I was in a non- med state , no way no how would I be on there.


I was surprised too. To be fair I had lots of wax, and bho extraction photos and was NOT set to private...with over 1000 random followers.. Each time it was one of wax ones that got flagged. I think if a IG gets enough "reports" it's easier for them to just delete the account.

Happened to a tattoo artist friend of mine also. He had a DRAWING of a cartoony looking nipple on some tattoo he was drawing. Deleted account. LOTSSSSSS of haters on IG.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 24, 2014)

Breko said:


> I was surprised too. To be fair I had lots of wax, and bho extraction photos and was NOT set to private...with over 1000 random followers.. Each time it was one of wax ones that got flagged. I think if a IG gets enough "reports" it's easier for them to just delete the account.
> 
> Happened to a tattoo artist friend of mine also. He had a DRAWING of a cartoony looking nipple on some tattoo he was drawing. Deleted account. LOTSSSSSS of haters on IG.


That's the exact reason why I don't do IG. It's good for pix of new strains and all but for info it's not the place. I'd rather have my forums as I can talk to people about strains and get pix and whatever else I may need to know. I'm young 26 but most people who really do IG instead of the forums are really young guys. I feel if testing strains for a breeder one should still log a journal on a forum for info purposes


----------



## Breko (Sep 24, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> That's the exact reason why I don't do IG. It's good for pix of new strains and all but for info it's not the place. I'd rather have my forums as I can talk to people about strains and get pix and whatever else I may need to know. I'm young 26 but most people who really do IG instead of the forums are really young guys. I feel if testing strains for a breeder one should still log a journal on a forum for info purposes


Totally agree. Lots of 19 year old bro-brahs on their 2nd grow of cali connection that think they're gods gift to cannabis! LOL! Then you have these "instafamous" "stoner chicks" posing with oil rigs and whatnot. Ask what strain they're smoking....."um.....i like don't know....my BF gave it to me from this SICK dispensary! Hellza bomb yo!"


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 24, 2014)

Rare gems at HN right now...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 25, 2014)

Yup he even has original clusterfunk snooze and lose fellas... goodbye savings.


----------



## kindnug (Sep 25, 2014)

Next thing you know they'll be $900 packs.(j/k)
I've got testers that I need to be worried about instead of acquiring more beans.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 25, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Next thing you know they'll be $900 packs.(j/k)
> I've got testers that I need to be worried about instead of acquiring more beans.


Mine haven't got here yet 

Saving the room for them. Today feels like a good day


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 25, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Next thing you know they'll be $900 packs.(j/k)
> I've got testers that I need to be worried about instead of acquiring more beans.


Never count on test beans mate. Doesn't always end well. That's why they are test beans. And why I don't run any more tests.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 25, 2014)

Well I sent my order and money in a flat rate envelope to cali, hoping they still have both the strains that I wanted. I pulled a classic stoner move and forgot my email and phone number. Already straightened that out though so I am excited, black triangle and lucky charms, they do sound maigcally delicious lol


----------



## kindnug (Sep 25, 2014)

They will have their own space/light source + quarantined away from the proven stuff.
I wont be spending a huge amount of $ on it + the test grow will not be @ the same spot.

I do agree with you though...I wouldn't put testers in rotation next to proven clones/etc.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm gunning for them sunshine 3


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 25, 2014)

I wrote off my truck. Goddamn. Goodbye spare cash. Hello back problems. And I travel that road every day too. There is this very small soace where you cant see anything coming, and there is absolutely no space to pass, small winding dirt road. That little car didn't know what hit it, thank Gods no serious injuries.


----------



## Breko (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow. I have a chance to replace clusterfunk....Which were stolen by the infamous hotel maid from the fridge.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Sep 25, 2014)

Let me know how those orders go, I'm a little hesitant to send cash to them. Maybe its some sort of sneaky advertisement, but the mention of the IG account followed by these too good to be true packs that have been "sitting on the shelves for years", seems fishy. Also, with all due respect, the tone of whoever is running the account seems less than professional, as Brek said it 'bro brah' lol. Certainly not the kind of person I trust holding my info if the feds come kicking down their doors, as many seem to think might be the case regarding a US based seed delivery service.. But in their defense, I'm sure they sell more packs targeting said bros. 

In other news, bittersweet day for myself, after popping dozens of regs over the last year+ I've finally gotten a male. I can no longer walk around telling my girl to watch herself, because bitches love me.. On the other hand, I couldn't be more stoked for some lucky charms F2's. 4/5 female so the selection process will be a good time. I was originally going to find my mum, and save the last 4 beans for a rainy day, but I'm thinking I may pop them now and dig deeper for potential parents. I haven't seen any flowers yet, but structurally this is a special plant.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Sep 25, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I wrote off my truck. Goddamn. Goodbye spare cash. Hello back problems. And I travel that road every day too. There is this very small soace where you cant see anything coming, and there is absolutely no space to pass, small winding dirt road. That little car didn't know what hit it, thank Gods no serious injuries.


Dude, that's my nightmare. Living in a place that is said to have the poorest road quality in the nation, I feel you. I hope you're alright brother.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm about to order some more bodhi and kill the itch lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 25, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> Dude, that's my nightmare. Living in a place that is said to have the poorest road quality in the nation, I feel you. I hope you're alright brother.


Thanks mate. Yup time to get a big boy car and stop messing about on dirt roads. Thank gods for old insurance. Going the family sedan route. Gonna miss my truck. No way I can justify another I got it before i had a family, so people carrier here we come. I don't even know where to start looking.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 25, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> Let me know how those orders go, I'm a little hesitant to send cash to them. Maybe its some sort of sneaky advertisement, but the mention of the IG account followed by these too good to be true packs that have been "sitting on the shelves for years", seems fishy. Also, with all due respect, the tone of whoever is running the account seems less than professional, as Brek said it 'bro brah' lol. Certainly not the kind of person I trust holding my info if the feds come kicking down their doors, as many seem to think might be the case regarding a US based seed delivery service.. But in their defense, I'm sure they sell more packs targeting said bros.
> 
> In other news, bittersweet day for myself, after popping dozens of regs over the last year+ I've finally gotten a male. I can no longer walk around telling my girl to watch herself, because bitches love me.. On the other hand, I couldn't be more stoked for some lucky charms F2's. 4/5 female so the selection process will be a good time. I was originally going to find my mum, and save the last 4 beans for a rainy day, but I'm thinking I may pop them now and dig deeper for potential parents. I haven't seen any flowers yet, but structurally this is a special plant.


Bodhi trusts him. Good enough for me. And the old packs are from B. Totally legit, many happy customers.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Sep 25, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Bodhi trusts him. Good enough for me. And the old packs are from B. Totally legit, many happy customers.


Fair enough man. Just a little stoner skepticism over here is all


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 25, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> Fair enough man. Just a little stoner septicism over here is all


Thats the nice thing about the stoner community, we dont let each other get taken. If there is a fraud/scam they usually are outed quick


----------



## Breko (Sep 25, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Thanks mate. Yup time to get a big boy car and stop messing about on dirt roads. Thank gods for old insurance. Going the family sedan route. Gonna miss my truck. No way I can justify another I got it before i had a family, so people carrier here we come. I don't even know where to start looking.


Mad Hamish in a mini van! LOL!!!!


----------



## Breko (Sep 25, 2014)

I haven't made a bean order since JUNE when the wife pointed out I spent 1700 that month on beans. I promised to take a break.....But I think it's been long enough


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 25, 2014)

Breko said:


> I haven't made a bean order since JUNE when the wife pointed out I spent 1700 that month on beans. I promised to take a break.....But I think it's been long enough



Tell her you recently converted to Judaism and you are celebrating Rosh Hashana and Yom Kippur by treating yourself to some beans (Kosher of course).


----------



## Tranquileyes (Sep 25, 2014)

Went home for lunch to a pleasant surprise. You all weren't kidding about Mr. C's stealth.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 25, 2014)

Testers finally came..

Purple Unicorn x yo mama and Chem 4 x g13

Can't wait to dig in.


----------



## Breko (Sep 25, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Tell her you recently converted to Judaism and you are celebrating Rosh Hashana and Yom Kippur by treating yourself to some beans (Kosher of course).


HAHAHAHAH! I'ma try this when she gets home.


----------



## Breko (Sep 25, 2014)

blowincherrypie said:


> Testers finally came..
> 
> Purple Unicorn x yo mama and Chem 4 x g13
> 
> Can't wait to dig in.


That chem4 g13 is gonna be disgusting....In the best way possible


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 25, 2014)

Breko said:


> That chem4 g13 is gonna be disgusting....In the best way possible


O I know that's right.. And every bean of the Road Kill Unicorn I've dropped has been lovely so I'm looking forward to what that purple unicorn can do with some Appy in the mix.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 25, 2014)

Man I can't get enough of this Blue Tara lol  She smells insane and has trich's on trich's.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 25, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Man I can't get enough of this Blue Tara lol  She smells insane and has trich's on trich's.
> View attachment 3261757



What's she smelling like?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 26, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Man I can't get enough of this Blue Tara lol  She smells insane and has trich's on trich's.
> View attachment 3261757


yup I can't believe it didn't get snapped up after B mentioned it is his favorite. Mine are deeeep in the vault. Hanging on to them for when i have a good outdoor spot again.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 26, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> What's she smelling like?


Kind of a fruity berry with a hashy bubba kushy type undertone. Matches the description as far as smell goes, I see how it smells buttery and blueberryish.



Mad Hamish said:


> yup I can't believe it didn't get snapped up after B mentioned it is his favorite. Mine are deeeep in the vault. Hanging on to them for when i have a good outdoor spot again.


I am really surprised more folks haven't grown it out. About the only downside so far is the yield it doesn't look like it's going to be very good, but I could be wrong I still have 3-4 weeks left I think.

If my testers don't come today I may order a pack of Heaven Mountain and Love Triangle. Debating whether to wait for next months promo or not.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 26, 2014)

Get Heaven Mountain mate. Super yields of super meds in all reports I have seen. The infamous 'muff cabbage' cut came from a pack of Heaven Mountain. Then wait for the promo and get some more lol... but anyhow, it takes around 3 weeks longer for the guys outside USA to get the beans, even Canada. Add another two and that is how long it takes to SA. I sent B some land races and he only got the envelope after six weeks.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 26, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> Dude that's my nightmare. Living in a place that is said to have the poorest road quality in the nation, I feel you. I hope you're alright brother.


I live with one of the two worst states for roads. We are number one in some stuff though. Poorest state, most lawsuits, most people to train accidents, most car to train accidents, and a bunch of other stupid crap

Goji f2 is throwing frost on like crazy will get some pics up tonight.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 26, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I live with one of the two worst states for roads. We are number one in some stuff though. Poorest state, most lawsuits, most people to train accidents, most car to train accidents, and a bunch of other stupid crap
> 
> Goji f2 is throwing frost on like crazy will get some pics up tonight.


PAH. We hold the records for stupidity here in Africa. Come visit and I promise your place will seem beyond civilized. If you don't have a sense of humor out here you might as well roll over and die lol


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Get Heaven Mountain mate. Super yields of super meds in all reports I have seen. The infamous 'muff cabbage' cut came from a pack of Heaven Mountain. Then wait for the promo and get some more lol... but anyhow, it takes around 3 weeks longer for the guys outside USA to get the beans, even Canada. Add another two and that is how long it takes to SA. I sent B some land races and he only got the envelope after six weeks.


I'm ready for my cuts of muff garbage....shoe talks highly of it,and I know he knows what's up.


----------



## Hydroburn (Sep 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Thanks mate. Yup time to get a big boy car and stop messing about on dirt roads. Thank gods for old insurance. Going the family sedan route. Gonna miss my truck. No way I can justify another I got it before i had a family, so people carrier here we come. I don't even know where to start looking.


you should go the mustang gt route


----------



## COGrown (Sep 26, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Oscar Pistorius would likely agree.





Mad Hamish said:


> only you would lack enough class to make jokes out of murder.


Him and Joan Rivers. And like 70000 people on the internet. Some of 'em are misses, but I think
_"In another episode later in April Joan Rivers called a star's outfit a bad idea that "falls in between marrying Charlie Sheen and using Oscar Pistorius’ bathroom"._
is pretty good.
On another note, its not like we don't have some odd number of dozens of athletes, movie stars, and generally very rich people who have quite literally gotten away with murder here in the US. And that's no laughing matter. Unless you're an American millionaire psychopath, in which case it is probably hilarious.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 27, 2014)

Life of the party.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 27, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> you should go the mustang gt route


If only we got them in S.A... Mustang is an American exclusive, sadly for us. Last I saw in real life was the old 5.0


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 27, 2014)

Get a Holden commodore SS


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 27, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> Get a Holden commodore SS


That's Australia... looks like a c series Mercedes for me


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 27, 2014)

I saw it for sale on a SA site 95k of whatever your money is called lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> you two should put eachother on ignore or ill do it for you both


I was going to make a joke about putting you on ignore for never sending me those finished pics of your grow  But realized you can't ignore mods...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> you two should put eachother on ignore or ill do it for you both


 I don't ignore anybody. I pay attention to whomever is talking, whether it offends me or not. If a guy wants to get a rise out of me by making a joke out of a family friends murder then they will get a rise Sunni. I allow total freedom of speech, but this does not mean I need to accept a troll going a tad too far. Everybody but that guy decided to bury the hatchet. I am no hippie. Please don't ask me to act like one. I woukd deeply appreciate it. I have lost several friends to murder. It is no joke. A is needs to know that death isnt funny. If i am not allowed to tell him that then ban away.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 27, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> I saw it for sale on a SA site 95k of whatever your money is called lol


HOLDEN? Really? Will wonders never cease. Not like I will buy something with no available parts in the country but anyhow. Had to get rid of the Mondeo for that reason, it sucked. Tucson is looking up my alley. At least it can go more places than a normal car, looks like you can load it up proper and it tows quite well. Our money is called the Rand, useless in global terms. You can buy one for ten of your cents. This makes SA super cheap for Americans to travel to. Come here you will live like a king wielding dollars.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 27, 2014)

Here is some amazing bubble hash that came from a bunch of different Bodhi plants. 

Man I love me some good hash!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 27, 2014)

This is the way I see it: Amos has freedom of speech, to ignore him would be to disallow that freedom, something that just isn't done. Conversely, I do not have the right to not be offended. Nowhere in my or your bill of rights are we granted the right to never be offended. So, my duty, if i want to exercise my freedom of speech, is to completely allow another person his or her freedom to speak. I am, however, completely free to inform another when I am offended, giving him the choice as to how he wants to exercise his freedom. I am certain if Amos knew his close to the bone his stupid comment was, he would have made a different choice and it would have gone down better. We don't get along, never will. Now this is at odds with the wishes of those that create public spaces like this one. Everybody wants to see everybody get along. Out of respect for Potroast, I have not once since speaking with him picked on Amos in any way. This does not mean that if he pushes first I am going to be a little pussy about it. Where I come from you speak your mind, and when addressed you respond. You communicate. I feel my response was appropriate. OK maybe I didn't need to call him a joke but trust me I was holding back big time. As a matter of fact I feel pretty good about not flipping my nut right there. So, if ne deliberately wants to get a rise, it is what he WANTS. Being aware of deliberately offending another and doing it anyway is asking for confrontation. I am merely giving him what he asks for. In the end, that is a compliment. If this is how he amuses himself then it is my job to be as amusing as possible. Simple.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 27, 2014)

A common misconception of freedom of speech. Our (US) government cannot silence ones speech, a private entity such as this message board can do what it wishes.

Freedom of speech isn't freedom of consequences either.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> A common misconception of freedom of speech. Our (US) government cannot silence ones speech, a private entity such as this message board can do what it wishes.
> 
> Freedom of speech isn't freedom of consequences either.


Well spoken. Freedom means accepting consequence. Like if I am going to consider your statement, I will have to admit to hitting Amos below the belt as hard as I could. So to be fair I owe him a couple of free shots. Good point Sir. I do however disagree on the point that a private entity operates outside the the concept, as that freedom was not granted by government at all, but instead is supposed to be protected by government. A problem I find with Americans, well not a problem a big cultural difference really, is you see your government as seperate from you and kinda above you. Us Africans feel the government belongs to the people. It serves the will of society, as it should (theoretically, ours is corrupt as fuk), it does not impose its will upon us. So freedom is universal to us. But as you say, there is no freedom of consequence. Hence I do weigh my decisions on the boards accordingly. In the end, what othr people think of me is none of my business. I am a crazy mofo, look at my screen name its right in there. And in the end it is none of my business if a community feels I am welcome or not. I am not going to fake it to look nice, that is an insult to all of you. I am going to be direct and upfront and brutally honest and totally tactless. It truly is how I am.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't see my government as above me. It acts that way at times, but we are a representative democratic republic, so we can and do make changes. Generally it takes time, as do most things.
Sadly people don't vote, majority of Americans can't identify their Senators or House Representative.


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 27, 2014)

I just realized how cheap bhodis seeds are on sale, and if the RIU code works even cheaper!!! I think I can afford a pack and would appreciate someone giving me some advice on exactly which one to pick.

I am a little overwhelmed with his offerings they all look so good so I guess I should give you what I am looking for and you can point me in the right direction or laugh at me for being poor ( due to spending all my money on LEDs  )

I want something for myself personally, I am a Sativa lover but I need something that stays 2-3 feet and not 7 - 10 or I will have to keep topping her and she won't give me what I want.
I am a heavy toker and really need something strong, I don't mind what it smells like or tastes like as long as it works.

Potent, Short - Medium, 8-12 Flower Cycle.

Indicas work too because I am in a mountain climate I believe a lot of the mountains grow indis


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 27, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> I just realized how cheap bhodis seeds are on sale, and if the RIU code works even cheaper!!! I think I can afford a pack and would appreciate someone giving me some advice on exactly which one to pick.
> 
> I am a little overwhelmed with his offerings they all look so good so I guess I should give you what I am looking for and you can point me in the right direction or laugh at me for being poor ( due to spending all my money on LEDs  )


Whatcha looking for?


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Whatcha looking for?


sorry I edited it in there for everyone, I was smoking a bowl and totally forgot to hit enter after I edited LOLOL

also if possible can you use one from attitude that is in stock because im thinking of pulling the trigger like NOW before the promo changes . I have also had 100% success with attitude even though I am always disappointed in the 20 dollar wallet or whatever that looks like its worth 10 cents.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 27, 2014)

My Goji would fit that, but I'd say many of the snow lotus crosses would probably fit. Seems like the snow lotus let's more of the traits of a mama through, appy makes a very nice cross. 

I grow tent, and to limit size of plants just keep them flowering at a foot and use smaller pots.

Anything getting your eye? 

Here's a lights out photo of my tent right now, White Lotus in the back.
 

Goji and and some never ending mountain temple.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 27, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> sorry I edited it in there for everyone, I was smoking a bowl and totally forgot to hit enter after I edited LOLOL
> 
> also if possible can you use one from attitude that is in stock because im thinking of pulling the trigger like NOW before the promo changes . I have also had 100% success with attitude even though I am always disappointed in the 20 dollar wallet or whatever that looks like its worth 10 cents.


get the $15 RD ash tray lol

I can't tell you what to order from experience, but what I got in my cart is Love Triangle and Heaven Mountain, I'm gonna risk it and wait the few days for the new promo. I wanna try some Rare Dankness.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 27, 2014)

*White Lotus*



Anyone got any info on this one... 10/11 on germination, and could still go 11/11. I have never seen seedling rocket out of the soil like this before. I am very impressed so far...



Keizer Soze


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 27, 2014)

ahhh the choices... I want some RD too!!!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> My Goji would fit that, but I'd say many of the snow lotus crosses would probably fit. Seems like the snow lotus let's more of the traits of a mama through, appy makes a very nice cross.
> 
> I grow tent, and to limit size of plants just keep them flowering at a foot and use smaller pots.
> 
> ...


Awesome pics... Based on what I see here, I am looking forward to my White Lotus experience...


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 27, 2014)

I have two white lotus gals outta 5 beans I've popped.

The two girls have a similar high. It's well balanced, more sativa in effects. I have the tall one in the photo, and one that's a tad more stout. 

First run didn't do them justice due to having high Temps and small pots. So far they are pretty much problem free and I'll get a better idea if they will stay in the garden. First impression so far is that this may be the last run, or the clones of them I have in veg will be the last. Not that they are bad, just not exactly what I'm looking for in a plant. Frosty though and very balanced


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I have two white lotus gals outta 5 beans I've popped.
> 
> The two girls have a similar high. It's well balanced, more sativa in effects. I have the tall one in the photo, and one that's a tad more stout.
> 
> First run didn't do them justice due to having high Temps and small pots. So far they are pretty much problem free and I'll get a better idea if they will stay in the garden. First impression so far is that this may be the last run, or the clones of them I have in veg will be the last. Not that they are bad, just not exactly what I'm looking for in a plant. Frosty though and very balanced


Cool... 

What was flowering time like? And yield, above or below average? Are you not going to run it again because it is a balanced, but weak high or you just have better stuff to run.

Thanks,

Keizer Soze


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 27, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Cool...
> 
> What was flowering time like? And yield, above or below average? Are you not going to run it again because it is a balanced, but weak high or you just have better stuff to run.
> 
> ...


Both are good yielders. First run was about 11 weeks. I expect the clones to probably take a week off. So far they are flowering quicker.

Well, I'm limited in space and law. So really I gotta make choices. Definitely holding on to the beans, just as I am with superstitious for another day. For my pain, I enjoy more narcotic stones, but this is a little more sativa than I'd like in a cross. She's good for the day time, but doesn't stand out for me. I'm certainly not saying she isn't good. She most certainly is, definitely grade A as all plants I've come across from Bodhi in quality end product.

Having about 15 or so different strains going, with some keepers already, I'm stuck having to make decisions. I've got Lucky Charms F2 which is the White x Appy. I am excited to see what I find in those beans.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 27, 2014)

This is my veg area. As you can see, it's a crowded, but productive space.
 
The tall girl in the back is is my SSDD. 

These two are lucky charms charms f2. I'm excited to see the three leaf.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> This is my veg area. As you can see, it's a crowded, but productive space.
> View attachment 3262805
> The tall girl in the back is is my SSDD.
> 
> ...


Nice... I can see you have some tough choices to make as to which strains to run.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 27, 2014)

Right now the line up is:
Some people's gear that was sent to me
Bodhi
Sensi
Ace


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Right now the line up is:
> Some people's gear that was sent to me
> Bodhi
> Sensi
> Ace


What are you running from Ace?


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 27, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> What are you running from Ace?


Bangi Haze (One female in flower now, pissed she wouldn't give a cut because she is fine, not what I expect, but I am definitely going to pop the last bean I have). 

PCK in veg still

2 Malawi in flower, still don't know the gender but I absolutely love the look of them


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh shit! Forgot I have a lone China Yunnan... very nice looking plant, hoping it's a girl.
Here she is in veg


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I don't see my government as above me. It acts that way at times, but we are a representative democratic republic, so we can and do make changes. Generally it takes time, as do most things.
> Sadly people don't vote, majority of Americans can't identify their Senators or House Representative.


This is the wrong place but I would love to continue this discussion with you sometime. Same here, people are not voting because of feeling despondent, but at the same time wonder why nothing is changing... Anyhow thanks for sobering insights as always TY. Max respect.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Bangi Haze (One female in flower now, pissed she wouldn't give a cut because she is fine, not what I expect, but I am definitely going to pop the last bean I have).
> 
> PCK in veg still
> 
> 2 Malawi in flower, still don't know the gender but I absolutely love the look of them


Malawi more than any other type I know really gains a LOT of potency as it cures. It can get brutal, eating it makes me hallucinate no BS. IMO Africa's finest.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Oh shit! Forgot I have a lone China Yunnan... very nice looking plant, hoping it's a girl.
> Here she is in veg
> View attachment 3262828


Nice. Would love to learn more as they progress.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 27, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Malawi more than any other type I know really gains a LOT of potency as it cures. It can get brutal, eating it makes me hallucinate no BS. IMO Africa's finest.


I really hope I get at least one girl, if not both. They truly are beautiful plants so far. While I prefer indica plants, I don't mind sativas. I wanted something pure, as I don't know any growers that bother with pure sativas


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 27, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Nice. Would love to learn more as they progress.


I update in my thread titled Ace Genetics. Stop on by!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I update in my thread titled Ace Genetics. Stop on by!


Will do! Always looking for good genetics...


----------



## D619 (Sep 27, 2014)

From my perception, the voting game is rigged. They give you 2 puppets to choose from. Either way the People really don't have a choice. Once you realize America is a Corporation and appoint Politicians ( puppets ) to do thier bidding, voting is just the wool pulled over our eyes. Sheep were meant to be slaughtered. I stop playing the Red and Blue game.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 27, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Will do! Always looking for good genetics...


Other people are posting some cool plants as well. Anything Ace or Cannabiogen is welcome, really any land race too. It's a friendly thread.


D619 said:


> From my perception, the voting game is rigged. They give you 2 puppets to choose from. Either way the People really don't have a choice. Once you realize America is a Corporation and appoint Politicians ( puppets ) to do thier bidding, voting is just the wool pulled over our eyes. Sheep were meant to be slaughtered. I stop playing the Red and Blue game.


Hence why I've always been interested in parliamentary systems. The idea of collation government has more diversity in candidates and can dissolve itself with a vote of no confidence. Has its issues too though


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 27, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> A is needs to know that death isnt funny.


As I said in what looks to be a deleted post - I wasn't joking. 




Mad Hamish said:


> I am certain if Amos knew his close to the bone his stupid comment was, he would have made a different choice.


Better re-evaluate your sense of certainty. The Pistorius remark was - and is - spot on to your statrement of how 'stupid' SA is.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 27, 2014)

D619 said:


> From my perception, the voting game is rigged. They give you 2 puppets to choose from. Either way the People really don't have a choice. Once you realize America is a Corporation and appoint Politicians ( puppets ) to do thier bidding, voting is just the wool pulled over our eyes. Sheep were meant to be slaughtered. I stop playing the Red and Blue game.



William Banzai7 - zerohedge.com​


----------



## D619 (Sep 27, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> View attachment 3262865
> William Banzai7 - zerohedge.com​


That picture pretty much sums it up..


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 27, 2014)

D619 said:


> That picture pretty much sums it up..


Bad sh!t coming... Only the self-reliant will be left standing.

But I'm an optimist...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 28, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> As I said in what looks to be a deleted post - I wasn't joking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one. You have two more free shots, use them creatively. Here's a challenge: try make it fun.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 28, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Other people are posting some cool plants as well. Anything Ace or Cannabiogen is welcome, really any land race too. It's a friendly thread.
> 
> 
> Hence why I've always been interested in parliamentary systems. The idea of collation government has more diversity in candidates and can dissolve itself with a vote of no confidence. Has its issues too though


This fella called Gregory Sams came up with what I felt was an amazing insight: he feels democracy is letting us down because thee are too many tiers to governance. Back in the day the a whole town would meet up in a barn or whatever, and everybody got to raise their voice and look each other in the eye. As towns grew into cities, this became impossible. Now it is hard to get just a neighbourhood to get together, never mind your voice reaching yournparliamemtary representative. Flip side being a member of parliament must be a thankless labor. Juggling the interests of thousands with no feedback loop to rely on, it is like driving in the dark with no headlights...


----------



## Hlusaf (Sep 28, 2014)

Any Appalachian Thunderfuck reviews on her frens? I have some nice clones running that came from a mommy that was finished flowering in 7 weeks. Vegged sooooo slow and had virtually no stretch to em once flipped...waiting for the cure to determine the effects, but they smell like fruity cream and look fantastic. Will post some pics of the clones at 29 days from cut...I need some more Bodhi seeds and plan to get some variety once I get some funds, so hopefully I can fill my garden with goodness. Take care.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Sep 28, 2014)

Hlusaf said:


> Any Appalachian Thunderfuck reviews on her frens?


I recall some posts awhile back on this thread that were positive. Good Sativa from what I remember. Check this page and some of the ones before/after., https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-152.


----------



## Hlusaf (Sep 28, 2014)

thanks my fren, much obliged.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> PAH. We hold the records for stupidity here in Africa. Come visit and I promise your place will seem beyond civilized. If you don't have a sense of humor out here you might as well roll over and die lol


I had a good friend in atlanta from SA, and his brother last l knew was still a photographer there. He was a great guy and left Atl to go run super high speed cameras for the government out at white sand testing facility.


----------



## calicat (Sep 28, 2014)

Hlusaf said:


> View attachment 3263171 View attachment 3263172 Any Appalachian Thunderfuck reviews on her frens? I have some nice clones running that came from a mommy that was finished flowering in 7 weeks. Vegged sooooo slow and had virtually no stretch to em once flipped...waiting for the cure to determine the effects, but they smell like fruity cream and look fantastic. Will post some pics of the clones at 29 days from cut...I need some more Bodhi seeds and plan to get some variety once I get some funds, so hopefully I can fill my garden with goodness. Take care.


The ones over here that have grown that strain have had similar and different phenotypical expressions. Mine that was specific to my garden was this. Overall plant structure Appy Papi particularly leaning to the green crack. Medial and terminal nodes stack with proper distance of light fixture. The taste profile was not completely dominated by the transformer Appy. Smell of flowers which were quite dense to say the least translated to the smoke effortlessly. Fermentation of bananas enveloped with a sour pippin apple influence with a unique tres dawg effect. All the Appy crosses that blessed me with flowers in the end was a stacking everlasting chem effect of your entire palate; however, in the ATF the chem taste just lingered on the tip of your tongue as the complexity of clouds of smoke vortexing in your mouth. Nice to read yours is fast from clone. Mine from clone averaged 58 days. About to run them again in several weeks 12/12 directly.


----------



## calicat (Sep 28, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> I just realized how cheap bhodis seeds are on sale, and if the RIU code works even cheaper!!! I think I can afford a pack and would appreciate someone giving me some advice on exactly which one to pick.
> 
> I am a little overwhelmed with his offerings they all look so good so I guess I should give you what I am looking for and you can point me in the right direction or laugh at me for being poor ( due to spending all my money on LEDs  )
> 
> ...


Have you considered running strains 12/12 directly? It would greatly increase the strains you could run taking into account your ceiling restrictions.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 28, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I had a good friend in atlanta from SA, and his brother last l knew was still a photographer there. He was a great guy and left Atl to go run super high speed cameras for the government out at white sand testing facility.


Jeff Barbie?!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2014)

I may spell this wrong but i will look it up latter. His name is Byron Diemeitreose damn i know that last name looks wrong to me i will have to look it up


----------



## joeshivo (Sep 28, 2014)

Hlusaf said:


> View attachment 3263171 View attachment 3263172 Any Appalachian Thunderfuck reviews on her frens? I have some nice clones
> clones running that came from a mommy that was finished flowering in 7 weeks. Vegged sooooo slow and had virtually no stretch to em once flipped...waiting for the cure to determine the effects, but they smell like fruity cream and look fantastic. Will post some pics of the clones at 29 days from cut...I need some more Bodhi seeds and plan to get some variety once I get some funds, so hopefully I can fill my garden with goodness. Take care.





ATF was a absolute favorite! I've crossed it to a few strains now its about time to start stabilizing those strains...Here is my smoke report
Jar aroma: Earthy, pepper, fruit, pine, menthol, cherry fuel, and citrus

Taste: earthy, fruity, rotten meaty chem taste, menthol like and a slight cherry chem taste on the exhale 

I would rate this bud a 9.25 and for comparison I would rate some Goji OG at 9.0


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> ATF was a absolute favorite! I've crossed it to a few strains now its about time to start stabilizing those strains...Here is my smoke report
> Jar aroma: Earthy, pepper, fruit, pine, menthol, cherry fuel, and citrus
> 
> Taste: earthy, fruity, rotten meaty chem taste, menthol like and a slight cherry chem taste on the exhale
> ...


I grabbed 5 singles of these some time ago because a former tiger raved about the potency of the smoke. But with every 'rotten meaty chem mentho taste' report I see, the further towards the back of the seed vault they go.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 28, 2014)

AtF still on top of my go to list of smoke! Just love the oldschool funk...... But the pheno i have is a winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I grabbed 5 singles of these some time ago because a former tiger raved about the potency of the smoke. But with every 'rotten meaty chem mentho taste' report I see, the further towards the back of the seed vault they go.


You can send a pack my way any time you want


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> You can send a pack my way any time you want


I can envision them passing an equal number of Fireballs as they travel the distances.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hell i have lots of goodies


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 28, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I grabbed 5 singles of these some time ago because a former tiger raved about the potency of the smoke. But with every 'rotten meaty chem mentho taste' report I see, the further towards the back of the seed vault they go.



LOL! Yeah, anything that resembles "meaty" doesn't stay in my garden long


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 28, 2014)

Love me that rotten dead rat chemmy stink. It never TASTES like that at all usually an exotic chemmy fruity soury dankness. Appalachia crosses are pretty reliable for the funk. The more offensive the better lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 28, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I may spell this wrong but i will look it up latter. His name is Byron Diemeitreose damn i know that last name looks wrong to me i will have to look it up


If it was Jeff the coincidence would be astounding lol. Very cool guy, mad as a hatter and totally fascinating to speak to. It is quite interesting that two guys from the same city are here doing pro camera work though.


----------



## joeshivo (Sep 28, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> LOL! Yeah, anything that resembles "meaty" doesn't stay in my garden long


I can't believe you don't like the meaty smell! I think she is a must try strain. I actually wasn't too excited about her but she turned out to be the best girl out of 8 different strains of girls.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 29, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> I just realized how cheap bhodis seeds are on sale, and if the RIU code works even cheaper!!! I think I can afford a pack and would appreciate someone giving me some advice on exactly which one to pick.
> 
> I am a little overwhelmed with his offerings they all look so good so I guess I should give you what I am looking for and you can point me in the right direction or laugh at me for being poor ( due to spending all my money on LEDs  )
> 
> ...


Dream Beaver is going to be hard to top far as Sativas go. She is my all time favorite hands down. I am not an Indica fan at all, hundred percent sativa freak. She is unbelievably potent, frosts up to the fans by week two in flower already. A super sativa for sure, numb lips, heart racing, skin tickling and tingling, too much and you feel like you want to crawl out your own body it can be intense, waves of euphoria rippling through every nerve sometimes so strong your knees can buckle out under you. Not for sissies. All reports so far are similar. In the Bodhi thread on the gage forum Prettybuds found the same merciless phenotypes. My keeper, 'Milla' (named after the inventor of the bubble bag) has a strong spicy hashy flavor, hits instantly and keeps getting more intense for about an hour, a real rollercoaster. Yields are phenomenal. Huge dense colas. Most of my pics got lost when RIU changed and we all lost our albums, my hdd they were on also gave in. I have a few on breedbay. Far as height is concerned they are easily tamed with some low stress training, they enjoy being tied down and give you a field of rock hard pinecone buds the size of two or three golfballs stacked. Keep her low and the stretch in flower is just perfect to get great light to every bud. Just keep her legs shaven, low light on junk nodes will give you some balls. So far everybody had two balls in week 2 flower on the strongest pheno. Seems Milla likes to play tricks, but she only ever makes those two balls. We all got that insane pheno, I got her twice in one pack so i would say odds are high you will too. BUT you better make hundred percent sure that it is the kind of high you want. Like I said, sUPER sativa. I can't wait to run her again. Still going to hang in for a while, ended up needing a break from it, and it tastes so good there is no way you are skipping a day if you have a jar.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 29, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> *White Lotus*
> 
> View attachment 3262799
> 
> ...


If you are planning on cloning, top early on, total totem pole type girls. A little finangling and they branch out most impressively but you really have to convince them to do it, just doesn't come naturally to them lol...


----------



## joeshivo (Sep 29, 2014)

Also about the ATF, I live in a very very very humid area and out of the 20 something's strains outdoor I ran this year the ATF'S we're The most resistant to powdery mildew and bud rot in fact one special girl I just cut down had no pm or bud rot whatsoever all year...Very hardy plants and deadly potent... Most hardy plants I've grown may be potent but usually they seem to lack taste. That is something you needn't worry about with this ol gal


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 29, 2014)

Maybe one last test or two won't hurt hehehehe.... Can't wait to come swing my Dong around in here lol... Enough with my Beaver mwahahahahaha HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I hope B never loses his sense of humor, it is epic fun. Before I get booted Zombie Dong is a real strain, I wasn't being rude lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 29, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> Also about the ATF, I live in a very very very humid area and out of the 20 something's strains outdoor I ran this year the ATF'S we're The most resistant to powdery mildew and bud rot in fact one special girl I just cut down had no pm or bud rot whatsoever all year...Very hardy plants and deadly potent... Most hardy plants I've grown may be potent but usually they seem to lack taste. That is something you needn't worry about with this ol gal


I snoozed on those. Really regret it. Sounds perfect for the mountain here, and right up my alley smell and taste wize. If they pop up somewhere again let us know, I am avoiding all seed banks until the next Bodhi drop. But I will easily have my arm twisted to invest in ATF.


----------



## calicat (Sep 29, 2014)

3rd Week 12/12 directly. Mostly non Bodhi strain except for some Satsumas.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 29, 2014)

calicat said:


> 3rd Week 12/12 directly. Mostly non Bodhi strain except for some Satsumas.


This is pretty epic. How many types do you have in that punnet? And are those one gal pots? Could be a very nice way to go through the vault a little faster. Also did you start more and cull males and then put girls together or just run a punnet out all mixed? I have this 'platform system going, thinking I can fit something like this in if I raise it a little at first.


----------



## calicat (Sep 29, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> This is pretty epic. How many types do you have in that punnet? And are those one gal pots? Could be a very nice way to go through the vault a little faster. Also did you start more and cull males and then put girls together or just run a punnet out all mixed? I have this 'platform system going, thinking I can fit something like this in if I raise it a little at first.


Just two strains. No 3.5 " x 3.5 " which is around 1/2 gallon pots. Yep that is one purpose lol. Nope created mothers. Tested clones when its ready then I rock and roll it. I just used milk crates to lift tray so I can collect run off in a 2 gallon bucket. Glad I saved these 3 x 3 flood trays from my old hydro days.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 29, 2014)

calicat said:


> Just two strains. No 3.5 " x 3.5 " which is around 1/2 gallon pots. Yep that is one purpose lol. Nope created mothers. Tested clones when its ready then I rock and roll it. I just used milk crates to lift tray so I can collect run off in a 2 gallon bucket. Glad I saved these 3 x 3 flood trays from my old hydro days.


I remember you taking SinMint Cookies straight to flower also, so tis is the style you did that girl in? I have some in the vault that are itching for a run. How much did you get off that girl? I remember around 15 to 20 dry grams but that is probably waaaaay off...
Very cool definitely going to go the straight 12/12 route in a little corner, looks like fun.


----------



## D619 (Sep 29, 2014)

Blueberry Hill.. Coming along. 100 % germ rate 8 of 8.


----------



## joeshivo (Sep 29, 2014)

D619 said:


> Blueberry Hill.. Coming along. 100 % germ rate 8 of 8.


Hopefully you will have better luck than I did with those, out of the pack 7/8 have been males lol but my one female is looking amazing... She will be finished in about 2 weeks


----------



## Breko (Sep 29, 2014)

Had 2 ATF phenos. Both were SOLID.

One yielded like a sumo wrestler.

PS......

Have some pictures of Deadly G x Blueberry, Niburu, and strange love finished. But my apathy is epic this week. If I get high enough I'll post later


----------



## Breko (Sep 29, 2014)

Smoked through about 2 zips of blackberry lotus so far. Found 3 beans. It was next to the nanner throwing Niburu and I believe some pollen was flung.

I'd LOVE to hear your thoughts on beans of this nature. I used to toss them as I was always told they'd be hermies. Upon further research I BELIEVE a female plant pollinated by a "hermie" actually has a VERY high percentage of being female (high 90's ?)

I had a very special OG18 by RP from YEARS ago. Had a Jabbas Stash that shot nanners I didn't catch next to it. Gave me about 10 beans. I kept them because the OG18 was so amazing and I knew I'd try them sometime. I popped one a few months ago and it's now at 6 weeks with nothing but trichs and a gorgeous structure.

Foolish? Perhaps. 

But GG#4, Chemdawg etc etc etc have been found this way.

Thoughts/opinions?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2014)

i personally will keep beans that get seeded from another plant. like sour d or glue. but if a plant seeds itself im probably not keeping those. those would seem to be the high herm rate. but im not speaking from science...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 29, 2014)

Breko said:


> Smoked through about 2 zips of blackberry lotus so far. Found 3 beans. It was next to the nanner throwing Niburu and I believe some pollen was flung.
> 
> I'd LOVE to hear your thoughts on beans of this nature. I used to toss them as I was always told they'd be hermies. Upon further research I BELIEVE a female plant pollinated by a "hermie" actually has a VERY high percentage of being female (high 90's ?)
> 
> ...


Doing the exact same thing with seeds off a Super Lemon Haze that was near a hermi Vanilla Kush. She is a monster in veg, moving a few clones into flower in about a month. Fingers crossed...


----------



## calicat (Sep 29, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I remember you taking SinMint Cookies straight to flower also, so tis is the style you did that girl in? I have some in the vault that are itching for a run. How much did you get off that girl? I remember around 15 to 20 dry grams but that is probably waaaaay off...
> Very cool definitely going to go the straight 12/12 route in a little corner, looks like fun.


Yes but it was several not as many as this time around. The sinmint one you seen in the picture was about 19 grams in a gallon pot on the periphery of the light footprint. It is fun in a lot of ways.


----------



## Breko (Sep 29, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i personally will keep beans that get seeded from another plant. like sour d or glue. but if a plant seeds itself im probably not keeping those. those would seem to be the high herm rate. but im not speaking from science...


Pretty much where I'm at with it.

Disclaimer: Anyone who I chat with on here knows I have 54,987,091 packs of beans from breeders. I didn't pop said bean because I had no other ceeds. I guess I just live on the edge. LOL.


----------



## D619 (Sep 29, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> Hopefully you will have better luck than I did with those, out of the pack 7/8 have been males lol but my one female is looking amazing... She will be finished in about 2 weeks


Damn bro , yeah I hope so too.. Hopefully she's a keeper.


----------



## Breko (Sep 29, 2014)

One more thing:

Y'all have me so freaked out about bugs I've been obsessively checking. I looked at a perfectly healthy leaf under a microscope and saw a bunch of clearish "egg" looking things!!! 

Subsequently I checked leaves from all plants....Top to bottom under the scope. EVERY leaf has it, but I haven't seen a pest and have ZERO signs on ANY leaf. Am I about to be WIPED out? Or am I an idiot who has never looked at a leaf under a scope? They also look EXACTLY like a capitate trichome.

SO.....Do I have billions of eggs with no parents or?????

Have I become so paranoid I'm gonna work myself up over NADA?


----------



## D619 (Sep 29, 2014)

Breko said:


> One more thing:
> 
> Y'all have me so freaked out about bugs I've been obsessively checking. I looked at a perfectly healthy leaf under a microscope and saw a bunch of clearish "egg" looking things!!!
> 
> ...


Bro! I'm starting to wonder myself, I wondering if they are just glands, because I see them on top and on the bottom of the leaves, but no sign of mites or webs, or damage. I might have been haste in tossing my plants, but what the hell is it then? This is what they look like minus the spidermites. Usually eggs are under the leaves not both on top and bottom. And they are scattered not grouped together.


----------



## Breko (Sep 29, 2014)

D619 said:


> Bro! I'm starting to wonder myself, I wondering if they are just glands, because I see them on top and on the bottom of the leaves, but no sign of mites or webs, or damage. I might have been haste in tossing my plants, but what the hell is it then? This is what they look like minus the spidermites. Usually eggs are under the leaves not both on top and bottom. And they are scattered not grouped together.


Same here. Minus the mites, any excretions, leaf damage etc. I'm starting to lose my mind. I had mites once from an infested clone (dispensary assholes). I hit them with azamax, stylet oil, and monterrey garden insect spray in alternating order. I HAD mites.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 29, 2014)

EEEEEEK! That's some shit guys. I wish you both luck. I've been reading quite a bit about rosemary seems like a good thing to add to teas. Turns predator bugs off.

I really can't say enough about my Bodhi plants man, some of the densest buds I've had. Things are smelling lovely. Getting more beautiful every damn day. They are taking quite a bit longer then I am used to but by the looks of them they are going to be worth it and only going to get better in the coming weeks. I left some stuff on the BT I normally would have taken off and they are just clumps of frosty denseness, small but dense as hell.

This Blue Tara is by far the frostiest girl I've grown. I figure they'll be done around Oct. 22 ish by estimation.

I've fed no tea's over this flower going to hit em with the first one in the next couple days.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 29, 2014)

TER
 BT


----------



## Breko (Sep 29, 2014)

Can someone turn over a healthy leaf and check it under the magnifier? LOL. For D619 and I's sake>


----------



## D619 (Sep 29, 2014)

Breko said:


> Can someone turn over a healthy leaf and check it under the magnifier? LOL. For D619 and I's sake>


I'm using a 100x magnifier I bought from radio shack. So tempted to pull out the big guns..so that would be great.


----------



## D619 (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 3264369 TER
> View attachment 3264370 BT


Nice , good to know this cross should be available for some time..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 29, 2014)

Alternate monterey insect spray and sns 209 has my bug issue.. Delt with! The 209 has rosmary extract and oil.

Only way to win when dealing with a alternating grows.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 29, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Alternate monterey insect spray and sns 209 has my bug issue.. Delt with! The 209 has rosmary extract and oil.
> 
> Only way to win when dealing with a alternating grows.


That's good to hear, I've been talking to the SNS folks, they say they should be in Canada by early next year. Seems like good stuff. That 217 looks good too.


----------



## Breko (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> That's good to hear, I've been talking to the SNS folks, they say they should be in Canada by early next year. Seems like good stuff. That 217 looks good too.


Been hearing great things about SNS. Threw some in the amazon basket JUST IN CASE.

Thinking about some caps bennies as well. Anyone? My former partner RAVED about it root-wise. Also upon researching today I found several people claiming it WIPED out root aphids and other pests. 

I'll be honest. The last YEAR I have been complacent about my bug prevention. stupid of me.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 29, 2014)

Breko said:


> Been hearing great things about SNS. Threw some in the amazon basket JUST IN CASE.
> 
> Thinking about some caps bennies as well. Anyone? My former partner RAVED about it root-wise. Also upon researching today I found several people claiming it WIPED out root aphids and other pests.
> 
> I'll be honest. The last YEAR I have been complacent about my bug prevention. stupid of me.


I've been the same way, I'm going follow @Hyroots lead and grab some rosemary and peppermint plants to grow in the cab and throw them in my teas.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 29, 2014)

calicat said:


> Yes but it was several not as many as this time around. The sinmint one you seen in the picture was about 19 grams in a gallon pot on the periphery of the light footprint. It is fun in a lot of ways.


Twenty a plant in one gals, my rough calculations here tell me it is a better yield than big plants taking the same room, and then we subtact my 1200 watt veg areas use for five weeks and we have something approaching SoG for efficiency. Hmmmm. To paraphrase the Rolling Stones... Im going through chaaaangeeeeeees......


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 29, 2014)

Breko said:


> One more thing:
> 
> Y'all have me so freaked out about bugs I've been obsessively checking. I looked at a perfectly healthy leaf under a microscope and saw a bunch of clearish "egg" looking things!!!
> 
> ...


It is sap, my Giant Steps (formerly Frida Kahlo) loves oozing sap. Those droplets can get visible with the naked eye and can be pretty sticky. There is no harm in getting a good Integrated Pest Management program going. Garlic, rosemary, canola, Tulsi basil, powerful Bio disruptors. Trichoderma produces chitinase protecting phyllosphere. Lactobacillus keeps microbes like molds away, fungi are a beacon for bugs with the enzymes they release so having a mycovorous organism around not only keeos roots healthy but gnats at bay too, the feed on fungus first then attack roots. Rosemary and all that before flower, no worries. During flower I will use Spinosad or Pyrethrum only. No smell, it is a biggie, rosemary can make you end up with like a 20 day withholding period it can stain leaves and also cause phytotoxicity Spinosad is actually safer, I think you guys get it as Azamax. I use it once every ten days in danger times, whether I see bugs or not. When pest management is a PROGRAM it really takes the effort and worry out of it. Make it routine.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I've been the same way, I'm going follow @Hyroots lead and grab some rosemary and peppermint plants to grow in the cab and throw them in my teas.


I personally take Mr UpInArms with a grain of salt. I enjoy his company but not the way he thinks about herb. Why would you want Bio disruptors in your teas? What about the microbes you are culturing in there? I wouldn't put azamax in my teas, why rosemary or mint? Alfalfa and nettle sure.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Sep 30, 2014)

Uggh. Can't wait to have some Bodhi budporn to share. Flowering soon.


----------



## D619 (Sep 30, 2014)

More blueberry hill.. 
Predatory Mites on the way


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 30, 2014)

Best of luck eliminating them D619. I had those predatory mites, didn't fix my issue. They were cool though and could totally see outside how it would be easier to deal with fucking pests before they literally take over. Hatching hundreds of new spawn a day, destroying weeks of hard work.... 

Beautiful BT as well, makes me wanna go place an order.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 30, 2014)

Okay so if you are going to flower in small pots, avoid the girls from being root bound. It really takes a toll on the plant ever finishing. 

Going to take down mountain temple and Snow queen this week as I already have clones and will run them properly next go round.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 30, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Okay so if you are going to flower in small pots, avoid the girls from being root bound. It really takes a toll on the plant ever finishing.
> 
> Going to take down mountain temple and Snow queen this week as I already have clones and will run them properly next go round.


What size pots you in? I'm in 2 gallons. But switched early. My yields definitely suffered, more so from lack of training though.

Edit: conversion is so annoying, apparently I am in 5 gallons, but I don't really believe that, the pots seem kind of small.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 30, 2014)

I use to (as in now I'm not) use 1 gallons to flower in for first runs. It probably wouldn't be a problem if I didn't veg as long as I have. I know that when they are root bound, and seeing the root ball afterwards they definitely are, slows down the end of flowering. They seem to keep flowering while parts of the plant finish. On second runs, I'd use three gallon pots which I now use for anything in flower. This has avoided drawn out flowering, re flowering and root bound plants.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 30, 2014)

I vegged in dinky little pots, 1.5l margarine containers actually, and only let em veg in the 5 gallons for a week before the flip. I doubt I will get more then 2 oz.s off each. 

Next time I'm going to go from party cup to 5 gallon at a week or so. I haven't been vegging long enough. My yields could be a lot better. 

Once I get this Blue Tara finished and I am sure I like her, Im going to reveg., or find out which clone is which , I will be throwing the screen in there and training her proper. I have pretty high expectations for the smoke lol. I'm so tempted to take a sample but seeing how these little nugs are chunking up faster by the day I really don't want to touch em lol.

My Grape Stompers are starting to frost up too. They are looking pretty nice for only being a couple weeks in, the difference in speed is insanely apparent lol. The stompers I doubt will take more then 8 weeks the way they are packing on the mass. Was going to pull them out and grab some photo's but the morning got away from me.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 30, 2014)

Not a bad plan. I go from party cups to one gallon to three gallon pots. Anything bigger would outgrow my tent


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 30, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 3264369 TER
> View attachment 3264370 BT



Ohh boy, looks like you're in for a treat! That BT is looking real nice.... anxious to see what you think of the smoke. Very nice Mr H!


----------



## Tranquileyes (Sep 30, 2014)

Breko said:


> Been hearing great things about SNS. Threw some in the amazon basket JUST IN CASE.
> 
> Thinking about some caps bennies as well. Anyone? My former partner RAVED about it root-wise. Also upon researching today I found several people claiming it WIPED out root aphids and other pests.
> 
> I'll be honest. The last YEAR I have been complacent about my bug prevention. stupid of me.


I dealt with many infestations during my first year indoors, spending many sleepless nights panicking and analyzing foliage under a microscope. I do not have a one time use miracle elixir, but I've spent a lot of time researching organic remedies, and have developed a preventative approach that has worked for quite some time now. 

I learned the only way to prevent an infestation was to disrupt breeding cycles. This can be done using the harshest of chemicals, organic remedies, herbal oils, or plain water..

Long story short, I use a dual purpose foliar spray on my plants several times a week. This accomplishes a foliar feeding the plants love, and it's an effective preventative of spider mites and other leaf occupying bastards. Most days its a simple silica and H2O solution, but I'll also spray compost tea when available, epsom salt H2O mix for my pain the ass sativas, and pretty much anything beneficial to the foliage I'm feeling at the moment. I make sure to completely cover the plants from top to bottom, obviously making sure to get the underside of leaves entirely. I'll do this until about a month into flower(until the buds start to fatten up and the risk of mold comes into play).

The harshest chemical I've used was a habanero, garlic, cinnamon spray for a bad spider mite infestation. I will note that all of my girls were rid of mites in under a week after application every otherish day for 2 weeks, the hardest part of this method was ignoring all of the "chop everything and start over, your fucked" posts . Following that battle, I implemented the aforementioned preventative spray/foliar feedings and have been good ever since, my girls have also responded beautifully from these feedings.

I won't elaborate, but for soil applications I use the same habanero(or cayenne)/garlic/cinnamon with some Dr. Bronners Peppermint.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 30, 2014)

Dream Lotus sift


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 30, 2014)

I've never done sift, always bubble. Do you find it to be as good, less work? Gotta keep the green out!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 30, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've never done sift, always bubble. Do you find it to be as good, less work? Gotta keep the green out!



I'm probably the wrong guy to ask TY. I'm not a real hash connoisseur. I use a 90 micron bubble bag, dry ice, and agitate for 90 seconds. Always ends up being nice with no visible plant matter. I typically just give the hash to my patients. 

I used to make ice water hash, but to process the same amount of bud as I just did it would take me all day. This took about 15 minutes. 

I love my patients, but fuck wasting a whole day on this. Both methods are just stripping trichomes from plant matter using ice..... I don't see how the quality would vary much


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 30, 2014)

It certainly is a labor of love making Bubble Hash! I spent probably three hours making the last batch. Went through 4 gallons of zip locks from the freezer. 

After I was sent some lovely dry shifted hash, I definitely wouldn't of been able to tell if asked. No green and grade A+ quality.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 30, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ohh boy, looks like you're in for a treat! That BT is looking real nice.... anxious to see what you think of the smoke. Very nice Mr H!


Thanks for the kind words, it's all the genetics and bodhi's hard work  really couldn't ask for more from the first strains and plants I have run from him.

I can't wait to smoke some either, I got like 3 weekish left I really want to sample lol. If she's as good as she looks the whole cab will be filled with clones of her. Might grab a pinky finger tip sized sample tonight when the light comes on, I'm hesitant because nice potent buds picked too early can send me into anxious wreck mode  experienced this once or twice before lol. The little nuggies are so dense I wanna see how they turn out dry too gonna be like chopping up pebbles. The TER i'd say is equally dense maybe a little less but the buds are bigger on it. This reflectix has sure made a difference in my grow, everything was super fluffy before I started using it.

I don't think my soil mix has enough *umph* for this TER though. Seems to be yellowing a bit and dropping some leaves near the bottom. I want to get a tea in her.

I love the spikey crown like bud structure on the blue tara , like in the picture of love triangle on the tude. I'm getting the same type spikey-crown like buds. Lovely to look at.

Really I want to look at this root ball, I can't even get my finger in the top of the soil without pushing hard as fuck the roots are so dense. I have a feeling this suckers full as hell.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 30, 2014)

Room full o' Bodhi. The Mothers Milk is my keeper, and she's hidden away in the back right corner, but she looks done at 8 weeks! But I'm still gonna let her go to 9. 

This is 8 weeks from the flip to 12/12...Solos Stash is the giant on the left there. Nice yielder, extremely frosty.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 30, 2014)

Damn I gotta get there  Those some fat healthy bitches there. Well done, I'll come help you smokes it dude


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 30, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Room full o' Bodhi. The Mothers Milk is my keeper, and she's hidden away in the back right corner, but she looks done at 8 weeks! But I'm still gonna let her go to 9.
> 
> This is 8 weeks from the flip to 12/12...Solos Stash is the giant on the left there. Nice yielder, extremely frosty.


You've got to really want to see this, to see this: sorry for the pic quality.

But these are 3 clones; Chuckys Bride is the wide one on the left. The other 2 are 2 different [ as day is night ] Solos Stash clones. Hard to see, but the middle is a short fatty, and the one on the right is almost as leggy and branchy as the CB, all at 3 weeks.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 30, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Room full o' Bodhi. The Mothers Milk is my keeper, and she's hidden away in the back right corner, but she looks done at 8 weeks! But I'm still gonna let her go to 9.
> 
> This is 8 weeks from the flip to 12/12...Solos Stash is the giant on the left there. Nice yielder, extremely frosty.


What's your keeper like, I'm looking to grab a couple more packs. They say our dollar is gonna dive up here so I'm stocking up while I can lol.

Looking at the Appalachia crosses now, figure I already got a couple with the snow lotus.


----------



## Breko (Sep 30, 2014)

@D619 I think we may be trippin. Had a friend who's garden is the picture of cleanliness and health. Dude has an awesome schedule for prevention.

He looked at a healthy leaf of his under the scope and said he saw the same shit..... Then freaked out a bit! LOL. Not sure if many of us have examined under a leaf with a scope before.

I then checked my testers at a completely different location. Same thing.

SO....It's either part of the plant or you, my homie and myself all have tons and tons of eggs WITH NO PARENTS.

What started all of this was y'alls talk of broadmites. I then saw a fungus gnat looking thing in one of my sticky traps. I had just talked with a buddy who had root aphids and warned me it wasn't a fungus gnat but a "flyer" root aphid. (over the phone he didn't see it)

WELL that caused me to FREAK for the last few days. I had a feeling of impending doom and have been actually having bug nightmares (a giant spidermite was sucking my face off last night )

Upon insane amounts of research I have realized they are NOT RA's. Much tinier with a very thin butt and NO "exhaust pipe" things. Some dumb gnat that likes promix.

So I have 0 leaf issues, cannot find ONE mite ANYWHERE in the entire garden and have caught about 3 of these gnat things on the traps. This was a HUGE lesson in being proactive again about pests. Have some SNS 203 and 209 on the way....Already have the azamax, monterrey garden and stylet oil. Back to be part of the routine.....

I moved to a location with high altitude and cold temps. There simply are not the amount of bugs I was used too. It made me complacent. NO MORE!

But so I don't give myself an aneurysm I've decided not to freak out until I actually see SOMETHING indicative of a problem.


----------



## Wolf pack (Sep 30, 2014)

Anybody got reports on temple of Larry?


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 30, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> If you are planning on cloning, top early on, total totem pole type girls. A little finangling and they branch out most impressively but you really have to convince them to do it, just doesn't come naturally to them lol...


Thanks for the heads-up. What do you think about a little LST with her. Do you think that would force branching with her?


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 30, 2014)

What microscope magnification are you using?
The eggs are easier to see than the bugs at 30 x
The bugs can be seen at 30 x, you must look closely
The damage is little holes in the leaves affected, it starts off as tiny yellow marks, sometimes red as they suck out the chlorophyll and poison the leaves.
Damage progresses and at a certain point they well simply kill the plant before it finished flowering.


----------



## D619 (Sep 30, 2014)

Breko said:


> @D619 I think we may be trippin. Had a friend who's garden is the picture of cleanliness and health. Dude has an awesome schedule for prevention.
> 
> He looked at a healthy leaf of his under the scope and said he saw the same shit..... Then freaked out a bit! LOL. Not sure if many of us have examined under a leaf with a scope before.
> 
> ...


I'm baffled... Good to hear though .


----------



## D619 (Sep 30, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> What microscope magnification are you using?
> The eggs are easier to see than the bugs at 30 x
> The bugs can be seen at 30 x, you must look closely
> The damage is little holes in the leaves affected, it starts off as tiny yellow marks, sometimes red as they suck out the chlorophyll and poison the leaves.
> Damage progresses and at a certain point they well simply kill the plant before it finished flowering.


1. 100x
2. I see what looks like spidermite eggs.
3. Here's a pic, and I can't see any damage as of yet. Might minutely be deprive of nitrogen but that's it.
Have never seen an actual mite, ever. But I've also scoped plants I know were infested because of the webbing I saw and scoped it but no spider mites. Maybe they were treated with avid , killed the mites but not the eggs. Don't know.

Either way, treatment and prevention is on board. So if I do have any mites of any kind they will be eradicated.

I've tossed some good cuts just because I freaked out..

But nowhere near what Brek went through emotionally.. Lol. But then again I'm not fully set up, so it's easy for me to start over. Got more seeds than I can pop for a few years and we all know there's going to always be.. Man I need to buy this new cross and such. My pockets aren't that deep.

Can't wait till I start popping some golden triangle, dragon fruit SSDD just for starters.. 

I think the little ones are asking for an enzyme kick of fresh juice from a coconut .. Yes I will have some as well . Cheers!.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 30, 2014)

got another month to go for bud porn


----------



## Breko (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah 100x scope for me as well. Either way I've got an ARSENAL on the way and already hit once with monterrey insect.....SNS 209 and caps bennies on the way. Already have stylet oil and azamax as well. If I have ANYTHING Ima send them to Hell!

Enough bug talk for me. It's getting me down. LOL.

Strange Love may have the most beautiful flowers I've seen. Deadly G Blueberry put out some FUNK this time (second run)
Niburu threw nanners but is frostilicious.

La plata Labs Sour Pez and CB peyote purple too. WOW on both.


----------



## D619 (Sep 30, 2014)

Breko said:


> Yeah 100x scope for me as well. Either way I've got an ARSENAL on the way and already hit once with monterrey insect.....SNS 209 and caps bennies on the way. Already have stylet oil and azamax as well. If I have ANYTHING Ima send them to Hell!
> 
> Enough bug talk for me. It's getting me down. LOL.
> 
> ...


I traded my 2 packs of Strange Love.. Should have kept one.. Perhaps.

Keep it rolling ..

Curious about La Plata , can't find many reports on them..


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 30, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> What's your keeper like, I'm looking to grab a couple more packs. They say our dollar is gonna dive up here so I'm stocking up while I can lol.
> 
> Looking at the Appalachia crosses now, figure I already got a couple with the snow lotus.


The Mothers Milk has a smell profile I'm looking for. She's got densely stacked calyxs and develops early. I figure she's gonna be ready at 9 weeks, while everyone else looks like at least 10.5...Mostly she's got the smell profile..More of a chemmy, fuely, pungent sour aroma, where as mostly everyone else has fruity tones, and one of the Synergy actually sorta smells like cheap artificial grape flavoring.

Here's some snaps of the Mothers Milk...Once again, 8 weeks from the flip to 12/12...Looks like she might be done next week, trichomes are almost all cloudy with some going amber.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 30, 2014)

Also, I'm sorta using the term keeper lightly...I'm gonna run this gal alongside the other Bodhi testers I'm gonna pop, so really, she's a reliable standby in case nothing good comes from the test beans.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 1, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> The Mothers Milk has a smell profile I'm looking for. She's got densely stacked calyxs and develops early. I figure she's gonna be ready at 9 weeks, while everyone else looks like at least 10.5...Mostly she's got the smell profile..More of a chemmy, fuely, pungent sour aroma, where as mostly everyone else has fruity tones, and one of the Synergy actually sorta smells like cheap artificial grape flavoring.
> 
> Here's some snaps of the Mothers Milk...Once again, 8 weeks from the flip to 12/12...Looks like she might be done next week, trichomes are almost all cloudy with some going amber.


right on, thanks for the info, that strains made the short list. But I mean what bodhi strain hasn't lol. They all look so good.

Hoping I get my testers before I make my 'Tude order, I had the goji x 88hp on the list, don't really want to order a cross with that in it if it's whats coming to me I'd like to try something else. Not a bad deal to have too much Goji genetics I don't think 

I plan on running half the pack of testers as soon as they get here. So what ever I buy won't be run for a while.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 1, 2014)

Peek inside the tent and am much happier with how the one white lotus is growing! I'll have to snap a picture tonight.

Mountain temple and snow queen are getting the ax tonight. No more one gallon pots. They cause too much trouble and the plants never represent themselves properly.

Plus time for my favorite girl, SSDD, to enter the tent. She will preform nicely with the added veg time.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Oct 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Peek inside the tent and am much happier with how the one white lotus is growing! I'll have to snap a picture tonight.
> 
> Mountain temple and snow queen are getting the ax tonight. No more one gallon pots. They cause too much trouble and the plants never represent themselves properly.
> 
> Plus time for my favorite girl, SSDD, to enter the tent. She will preform nicely with the added veg time.


Thoughts on the snow queen? I've been sitting on a few packs for a while.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 1, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> Thoughts on the snow queen? I've been sitting on a few packs for a while.


Well they suffered small pots and high Temps for a good portion of flower. But from the one I've smoked, I am definitely excited to see her proper style. She has a sweet fruit aroma, that only gets better when curing. Kinda like kiwis or pineapple.

They will go back in probably at the end of the month, but I make choices based on how far plants are in veg and if I know their gender.

Eta she has a very cerebral relaxing effect. I believe this can only get better when ran properly


----------



## Tranquileyes (Oct 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Well they suffered small pots and high Temps for a good portion of flower. But from the one I've smoked, I am definitely excited to see her proper style. She has a sweet fruit aroma, that only gets better when curing. Kinda like kiwis or pineapple.
> 
> They will go back in probably at the end of the month, but I make choices based on how far plants are in veg and if I know their gender.
> 
> Eta she has a very cerebral relaxing effect. I believe this can only get better when ran properly


Thanks for the info brother. I've heard nothing but good things about sonic's pine queen, so I've been itching to pop these. But you know how hard it can be making selections from one line, never mind several at once.. and then throw some testers in the mix.. patience is what I keep telling myself lol


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 1, 2014)

Dude you are telling me! I popped 2 Ancients, 2 Pagoda, and 2 Lemon Zingers. Have 4 TER in veg, 2 Lucky charms ft ( which I want to pop more, beautiful plants!) 

Next run will be 4 testers each of Afkan x (Snow Lotus, 88 g). Probably by the end of the month. 

This doesn't even consider the fact I may be revegging a Bangi Haze and a MLI that is really starting to blow up on trich production)


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 1, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> right on, thanks for the info, that strains made the short list. But I mean what bodhi strain hasn't lol. They all look so good.
> 
> Hoping I get my testers before I make my 'Tude order, I had the goji x 88hp on the list, don't really want to order a cross with that in it if it's whats coming to me I'd like to try something else. Not a bad deal to have too much Goji genetics I don't think
> 
> I plan on running half the pack of testers as soon as they get here. So what ever I buy won't be run for a while.


 if you have never grew superstious i would say try that one, not to many grows on her but i got to say its an amazeing plant with lots of tight dense colorful nugz, you wont be disappointed, im going to grab another pack and i dont do that offten


----------



## Tranquileyes (Oct 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Dude you are telling me! I popped 2 Ancients, 2 Pagoda, and 2 Lemon Zingers. Have 4 TER in veg, 2 Lucky charms ft ( which I want to pop more, beautiful plants!)
> 
> Next run will be 4 testers each of Afkan x (Snow Lotus, 88 g). Probably by the end of the month.
> 
> This doesn't even consider the fact I may be revegging a Bangi Haze and a MLI that is really starting to blow up on trich production)


Christ you have your work cut out for you haha. I was going to pop a few at a time, but I ended up popping a few more lucky charms instead to speed up this selection process, and yes, beautiful plants indeed. Time wise, everything worked out nicely, instead of hustling to figure out which mum to keep from each line, I can pick one lucky and get those testers going asap.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 1, 2014)

Smoked a really small sample of blue tara, shit hits right away. Toke was being exhaled and felt it hit me in the brain pain. Pretty calm little buzz for being so early too, good sign if it's calming me down 3 weeks early shits gonna have me melting into a chair when it's done lol.

Flavour isn't there yet. Smelt a little vanilla-ish but the quick dry fucked the flavour and smells up.

See if it does anything for this fucked up back I got lol, that would be amazing. Woke up today and couldn't lift my leg for like 10 minutes, excruciating pain.


----------



## joeshivo (Oct 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Peek inside the tent and am much happier with how the one white lotus is growing! I'll have to snap a picture tonight.
> 
> Mountain temple and snow queen are getting the ax tonight. No more one gallon pots. They cause too much trouble and the plants never represent themselves properly.
> 
> Plus time for my favorite girl, SSDD, to enter the tent. She will preform nicely with the added veg time.



What size pots are you going to start using? Also what kinda lighting system do ya got? I've been experimenting with different pots and pot sizes and I'm enjoying these tall 3 gallon black and white poly containers under a 600w


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 1, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> if you have never grew superstious i would say try that one, not to many grows on her but i got to say its an amazeing plant with lots of tight dense colorful nugz, you wont be disappointed, im going to grab another pack and i dont do that offten


I liked my 4 superstitious girls. Well balanced high, uniform plants, 9 weeker on the earliest, 10 on longer phenos. Overall a great plant, just wasn't what I wanted at the time. I'm saving the beans for another day as I know what that strain can put out.



Tranquileyes said:


> Christ you have your work cut out for you haha. I was going to pop a few at a time, but I ended up popping a few more lucky charms instead to speed up this selection process, and yes, beautiful plants indeed. Time wise, everything worked out nicely, instead of hustling to figure out which mum to keep from each line, I can pick one lucky and get those testers going asap.


I love my garden. It's a means of releasing stress. One day I'll have a beautiful greenhouse and not worry about space or culling otherwise interesting plants.

Superstitious was an awesome day smoke by the way. Real functional


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 1, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> What size pots are you going to start using? Also what kinda lighting system do ya got? I've been experimenting with different pots and pot sizes and I'm enjoying these tall 3 gallon black and white poly containers under a 600w


I use to use fabric 3 gallon in flower. Now I simply use my own creation of a pot with many holes drilled in, 3 gallon. They fit better in the tent than the fabric pots.

Two tube t5, 4 foot long for veg, 600 watt hps for flowering


----------



## Breko (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey all.

In regards to Snow Queen it is probably my least favorite Bodhi I've run BUT I only got one female and she was a total runt. REALLY cerebral effect but it had so many "sticks" and stems it was kinda weird. Not that bag appeal means everything (or anything) but she just didn't put out the trichs like most B strains. Like I said......def not an accurate strain representation. JME with that one.

Guys...EVERYTHING is insanely different when I made the switch to 7 gallon pots...Strains that "didn't yield well" before are giving 3 zips easy and the previous good yielders?.... Holy Christ. Units come together with a few plants.

I was wary of spending EVEN MORE on promix but i'd never go back to smaller pots.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 1, 2014)

Breko said:


> Hey all.
> 
> In regards to Snow Queen it is probably my least favorite Bodhi I've run BUT I only got one female and she was a total runt. REALLY cerebral effect but it had so many "sticks" and stems it was kinda weird. Not that bag appeal means everything (or anything) but she just didn't put out the trichs like most B strains. Like I said......def not an accurate strain representation. JME with that one.
> 
> ...


Bigger pots honestly make a huge difference. Getting root bound fucks up flowering


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 1, 2014)

Whoop whoop! Got my package frim the guys at seed vault of cali today. Would recommend then to anyone looking to skip customs and get some dank beans for decent price. They were able to send me the lucky charms and black triangle. Not sure what the freebie is thiugh sunce I have not heard of it but gonna look on bay for more info as well. You guys ever heard of thaishine x snow lotus?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 1, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> View attachment 3265746 View attachment 3265748 View attachment 3265751


Worm what strain is that??? That lady looks amazing. Bodhi be killin it!!!


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 1, 2014)

The roadkill unicorn blood orange and deep line alchemy #2 in my flower room are easily indentifyable. The have the stoutest stalks in the room!!


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 1, 2014)

Worm doing big things, Lovely as always brother.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 1, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> The Mothers Milk has a smell profile I'm looking for. She's got densely stacked calyxs and develops early. I figure she's gonna be ready at 9 weeks, while everyone else looks like at least 10.5...Mostly she's got the smell profile..More of a chemmy, fuely, pungent sour aroma, where as mostly everyone else has fruity tones, and one of the Synergy actually sorta smells like cheap artificial grape flavoring.
> 
> Here's some snaps of the Mothers Milk...Once again, 8 weeks from the flip to 12/12...Looks like she might be done next week, trichomes are almost all cloudy with some going amber.


Very nice, definitely looks like she has a week left or so, and looks to me like she has more of the mother in her than the appy, I had some Goji phenos that looked very similar to that. 


puffntuff said:


> The roadkill unicorn blood orange and deep line alchemy #2 in my flower room are easily indentifyable. The have the stoutest stalks in the room!!


Snow Lotus hybrids are usually some sturdy motherfuckers, are you running the RKU from clone or from seed? That's one of my favorite bodhi releases as of yet, there's some really stunning phenotypes in there. I'm hoping the purple unicorn x 88g13/hp ends up testing well enough to see commercial release. 

I'm cleaning/lowering my table tonight, so if I have time I will try to update with some bodhi flowering finery.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 2, 2014)

Running it from seed. 1st time running her.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 2, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> Running it from seed. 1st time running her.


Nice, one of the very few strains I've grown where the colorful phenos were exceptionally potent.

Here's some pics. Three tranquil elephantizer remixes each 1 week apart, two sunshine daydreams that are two weeks apart (the one labeled 2 is the older one) my skunk 91, and the SOG as it is. There's more plants in there, but this covers the bodhi stuff.

These are all run from clone. This is my first full flowering cycle using LEDs, and I am also growing organically for the first time in a long time.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 2, 2014)

So i chopped down two mountain temples last night. Two very different mountain. Temples. One was more of a totem pole and the other was definitely more of a haze influence (what a pain to trim).

I could have let them go longer, but the one gallon pot nonsense and wanting to get SSDD out of my veg area and into flowering was the deciding factor. Plus I have clones, and I will run them again properly.

I remember now one very beautiful Snow Queen went to the hash pile due to heat damage. The stout pheno I already harvested and liked. Looking forward to running both again.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 2, 2014)

^ Let's see some of your trim work.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 2, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> ^ Let's see some of your trim work.


To be honest, it's not my best work and not photo worthy. ID be slightly embarrassed to post then as I can do way better


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 2, 2014)

COGrown said:


> These are all run from clone. This is my first full flowering cycle using LEDs, and I am also growing organically for the first time in a long time.


Thoughts so far on the LED's? I've been riding the fence pretty hard over making the switch.

What type of organic set up are you running? Bottles? Amended soil?


----------



## calicat (Oct 2, 2014)

Pura Vida nug shots from clean clone test.


----------



## Breko (Oct 2, 2014)

Strange Love~ 77 Days.

I can smell each one of the parents in here. Sour, earthy, coffee cookies. Great yielder. No clone taken 

(I was moving right when a bunch of these were at clone time. Didn't want to have even more to worry about. Wouldn't you know it.......Blackberry Lotus, Peyote purple, sour pez and strange love ALL would have been kept. Oh well. Each bag has 11 more beans to sort through. )


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 2, 2014)

Breko said:


> View attachment 3266305
> View attachment 3266306
> View attachment 3266307
> Strange Love~ 77 Days.
> ...


Reveg her just in case, what a beauty. Well done.


----------



## Breko (Oct 2, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Reveg her just in case, what a beauty. Well done.


Thanks brotha! Can't reveg.....she's hanging as a whole plant. 

I HATE revegging. It takes SOOOOOO long and I can't stand looking at how ugly they become in the transition. Makes me feel like I suck at gardening when I look in and see one of those mutants. lol. But I agree, she turned out purty. Bodhi makes this shit easy


----------



## calicat (Oct 2, 2014)

Broski with a forum cut dom and you said it yields that's a big hell yes on the instant kharma male. Can't wait to get to my rotation to that strain.


----------



## SageOfUrna (Oct 2, 2014)

So, I'm working on making a outdoor plot and will be using all Bodhi seeds next grow season what would you guys recommend as a must?


----------



## Breko (Oct 2, 2014)

calicat said:


> Broski with a forum cut dom and you said it yields that's a big hell yes on the instant kharma male. Can't wait to get to my rotation to that strain.


I also ran Instant Karma x cheech wizard from Snodome. One of my favorite smokes ever. Safe to say the IK male ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Breko (Oct 2, 2014)

Deadly G x Blueberry Indica @ 74 days. One branch got hit with pollen from a Blueberry Blast male from Snowhigh.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 2, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Thoughts so far on the LED's? I've been riding the fence pretty hard over making the switch.
> 
> What type of organic set up are you running? Bottles? Amended soil?


Its too soon to tell, really, I'm not dissappointed. There's definitely a learning curve, and you have to get your canopy to that sweet spot combination between distance and amount of LEDs they benefit from, but now that I'm getting there my denser budded plants (TE:R and Sunshine Daydream) appear to have good density throughout. I had tried an LED when they were all using 1w bulbs and was not impressed, using the higher wattage seems to have really helped significantly. I'm using two 100x3w lights for my table, and I've got my eye on a 100x5w light for my next light purchase. The lower heat signature and lower amp usage sells it for me entirely. 

I'm using peat and coco peat that I had left over, earthworm castings, and aeration (had some leftover perlite, have 4lbs of rice hulls waiting to be mixed in for the next stuff) in around a 1:1:1 ratio and I'm adding some dolomite lime and BTi. I'm using organic non-chelated bottled nutrients and maybe I will ease my way into the entirely amended soil/ROLS type thing when I have more space. .


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 2, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Worm what strain is that??? That lady looks amazing. Bodhi be killin it!!!


 my bad bro been working hard it ter got another 4 weeks to go


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

Week 3 of flower
Goji f2 #2 i like this one had the sortest stretch of the 4


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 2, 2014)

Some how I got a yellow piece of fuzz off something in there on my plants lol. Piece of felt or something, no idea what it was off of.

Grabbed some more photo's. She's really fattening up 20 days ish.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 2, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Some how I got a yellow piece of fuzz off something in there on my plants lol. Piece of felt or something, no idea what it was off of.
> 
> Grabbed some more photo's. She's really fattening up 20 days ish.
> 
> View attachment 3266445 View attachment 3266446 View attachment 3266447


 god dang bro shes frosty


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 2, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> god dang bro shes frosty


Can't wait till she's done bro.

I'll grab some shots of the TER tomorrow, trying not to do to much and fuck my back up again.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2014)

It is a frosty girl


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 2, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> It is a frosty girl


All Bodhi, as breko put it earlier bodhi makes it easy.

She's got water all the way threw and that's it. Still haven't brewed the teas I've said I was going to lol.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 3, 2014)

ARgh! I can't decide what to order, Love Dawg, Love Triangle, Golden Triangle, Heaven mountain, cougar or lions milk. So many damn choices.

I want some nice TK pheno's don't know what the chances of that are with Love Dawg. I've flip flopped about 10 times in the last 5 minutes.

Really wish they would get rid of the THseeds promo, I have no interest in more generic dutch gear.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 3, 2014)

Breko said:


> View attachment 3266342
> View attachment 3266344 View attachment 3266345
> View attachment 3266346 View attachment 3266348
> 
> Deadly G x Blueberry Indica @ 74 days. One branch got hit with pollen from a Blueberry Blast male from Snowhigh.


That looks like some fire right there, does it smell blueberry? Blue Lotus was one of the most blueberry strains I have grown, but the deadly g male was very dominant in my testers. I'd love to see a BBI x 88g13/hp release.
And how is that Blueberry Blast? I slept on the last Snowhigh drop because I had just made some substantial bodhi purchases, and it feels like there hasn't been one in a year now. Hoping to see some more out of that guy soon...



Mr.Head said:


> ARgh! I can't decide what to order, Love Dawg, Love Triangle, Golden Triangle, Heaven mountain, cougar or lions milk. So many damn choices.
> 
> I want some nice TK pheno's don't know what the chances of that are with Love Dawg. I've flip flopped about 10 times in the last 5 minutes.
> 
> Really wish they would get rid of the THseeds promo, I have no interest in more generic dutch gear.


One word: seedsman.
And as far as your TK needs go, if real tk phenos are what you're after, go for Love Triangle. If you want something like the tk, prioritize yields, and don't mind if the flavor is altered somewhat in most phenos, go for the Golden Triangle. Legend has it that there's a Black Triangle as well, but if I told you....

Amen to the attitude getting rid of the TH Seeds promo, it seems like most of their reg UFOs have been TH Seeds strains for over two years now. I wasted a bunch of space on their darkstar, and was not impressed compared to the breeders I normally use. Sage and Sage and Sour are both great strains, but as for the rest of their stuff.... The Seedsman freebies just look more interesting, usually. Regular or feminized.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Oct 3, 2014)

COGrown said:


> The Seedsman freebies just look more interesting, usually. Regular or feminized.


Speaking of which, has anyone grown out the seedsman Skywalker OG x WW, or have any input/info on seedsman branded beans?


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 3, 2014)

I harvested a purple wrexican. Only had a little of it before I gave it to a patient

One, there is no Mexican in it. 
Two, it wasn't bad. Not impressive but was done in 8 weeks. 
The patient I gave it to really liked it. He gave it a B+. I'd give it a B-. Decent trichome coverage, a good smell, light and sweet, and was done in 8 weeks. Again I only had one but it wasn't a total disappointment, and was a good space filler


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I harvested a purple wrexican. Only had a little of it before I gave it to a patient
> 
> One, there is no Mexican in it.


Purple?

What company? Where's the pics?



Mr.Head said:


> Really wish they would get rid of the THseeds promo, I have no interest in more generic dutch gear.


You lucky dog! Sage n Sour has been demoted - #1 reg freebies are CaliCon...one of last months freebies.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 3, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Purple?
> 
> What company? Where's the pics?
> 
> ...



It was seedsman, I don't know if I took a photo pre chop. I know I've got a veg photo


----------



## Breko (Oct 3, 2014)

If you have Strange Love.....Pop them shits.

mouth/throat coat of sour og cookies on the quick router dry. paralyzing high. Bag appeal 11/10


----------



## COGrown (Oct 3, 2014)

Dried skunk 91 bud. Looks like I'm going to have the space to pop my testers in a week and a half or so.... Trying not to get too far ahead of myself.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 3, 2014)

^damn animal hairs lol. Swear your camera focused on it, still a damn finr looking bud there sir.


----------



## Breko (Oct 3, 2014)

COGrown said:


> That looks like some fire right there, does it smell blueberry? Blue Lotus was one of the most blueberry strains I have grown, but the deadly g male was very dominant in my testers. I'd love to see a BBI x 88g13/hp release.
> And how is that Blueberry Blast? I slept on the last Snowhigh drop because I had just made some substantial bodhi purchases, and it feels like there hasn't been one in a year now. Hoping to see some more out of that guy soon...
> 
> 
> ...


I ended up with 5 girls of the blueberry deadly G. 3 were all deadly G (not like that's a bad thing!) 1 had a slight fruit smell to it and my keeper (the one in the pic) smells and tastes like dirty, earthy blueberry ice cream.

I popped 2 blueberry blast and got 2 males. But the one I collected pollen from smelled like rotting blueberries even EARLY in veg.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 3, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> ^damn animal hairs lol. Swear your camera focused on it, still a damn finr looking bud there sir.


Yeah, I just pulled it out of the jar sitting on my kitchen table, so with two cats and a big ass dog it is pretty much inevitable.


----------



## Breko (Oct 3, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Yeah, I just pulled it out of the jar sitting on my kitchen table, so with two cats and a big ass dog it is pretty much inevitable.


2 big ass dogs here. the hair gets EVERYWHERE. Inevitable indeed.

The black lab/rottweiler is WAY worse than the pitbull though.


----------



## Breko (Oct 3, 2014)

Mabuhay! I am the Niburu of Nannerville. Tossed a few cocks and even gave the blackberry Lotus a facial. Skeet Skeet!

Complete with said dog hair!!!!! LOL


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 3, 2014)

Breko said:


> View attachment 3267166 View attachment 3267168
> View attachment 3267169
> 
> Mabuhay! I am the Niburu of Nannerville. Tossed a few cocks and even gave the blackberry Lotus a facial. Skeet Skeet!
> ...


I got dog hairs too, can't help it. Oh well.  I always notice one in my pictures. 

Very nice pictures.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 3, 2014)

Breko said:


> 2 big ass dogs here. the hair gets EVERYWHERE. Inevitable indeed.
> 
> The black lab/rottweiler is WAY worse than the pitbull though.


Really?
my part pit sheds fucking year around....when I ned her snow because she is all white I had no idea she would "snow" all over the carpet lol. My bassett/beagle isnt far behind though.

In other news I am popping 4 of each of Lucky charms, white lotus, black triangle and golden triangle on saturday. Was gonna start a couple packs of tga but I really want to see what bodhi has to offer after seeing the beauties in this thread alone.


----------



## Breko (Oct 3, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Really?
> my part pit sheds fucking year around....when I ned her snow because she is all white I had no idea she would "snow" all over the carpet lol. My bassett/beagle isnt far behind though.
> 
> In other news I am popping 4 of each of Lucky charms, white lotus, black triangle and golden triangle on saturday. Was gonna start a couple packs of tga but I really want to see what bodhi has to offer after seeing the beauties in this thread alone.


Maybe it's just that his hair is SO much shorter than the lab/rott and gray...I tend to notice the long black ones more....and she is just SOOOO much furrier.....water beads off her back and it's so hard to even get to the skin. Thick, gross otter-dog fur.


----------



## Breko (Oct 3, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I got dog hairs too, can't help it. Oh well.  I always notice one in my pictures.
> 
> Very nice pictures.


Thanks Mr H. Appreciate it!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Really?
> my part pit sheds fucking year around....when I ned her snow because she is all white I had no idea she would "snow" all over the carpet lol. My bassett/beagle isnt far behind though.
> 
> In other news I am popping 4 of each of Lucky charms, white lotus, black triangle and golden triangle on saturday. Was gonna start a couple packs of tga but I really want to see what bodhi has to offer after seeing the beauties in this thread alone.


My bassett is no problem with hair, but the Catahoula Cur\Austalian Shepherd sheds like a demon


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 3, 2014)

Boognish rising


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 3, 2014)

Okay, so before I water and cleaning of the flower tent, I decided I would do an update. First, I took some notes, and here are some of the highlights on the Bodhi in the tent. Temperatures have ranged from 60-85 during the past week, with an average of 77 degree Fahrenheit. All and all, everything is looking good.

First look is White Lotus #2, and White Lotus #1. White Lotus #2 is approximately 5 weeks into flower, with White Lotus #3 about 3 weeks into flower. White Lotus #3 has more vertical growth as one can see in the picture below.





Next up, is Goji, she is three weeks old. Looking good, all staked out, and trying to keep her from overtaking space.


I'll do a dispatch from the veg area in a moment, I am going to update the Ace thread with some flowering updates.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2014)

Dank Sinatra Remix (L.A Affie x DeadlyG) took a while but mum is stable and clones kicking ass. Test clone was a rollercoaster ride. We lost a few days there, powerful smoke holy balls. Spicy Bubba best describes the taste. Week 4 flower. EDIT damn hard to keep up with you guys these days lol... this thread is on fire, gotta make some time to go through it soon...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 4, 2014)

Breko said:


> View attachment 3267282
> Wife to the left watching some dumb show about "bad girls of new jersey" or some dumb shit. LOL. At least she's hot.


Dude, you have an electric stove? Man...I'm sorry bro...I'll donate 10 bucks to a paypal account for a new stove...Maybe we can get everyone to pitch in for a good gas range on craigslist for ya...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Dude, you have an electric stove? Man...I'm sorry bro...I'll donate 10 bucks to a paypal account for a new stove...Maybe we can get everyone to pitch in for a good gas range on craigslist for ya...


Bro over here it has been a MISSION getting a decent gas one, plus no piped gas in this stupid place. Funny as hell, sad really, over here when they refine oil the gas gets burned off. Hooray for efficiency. 

Anyhow, Synergy in week 7, I was waaaay off on my calendar when I said 7 last time. 







And Dank Sinatra Remix in the SoG


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 4, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Bro over here it has been a MISSION getting a decent gas one, plus no piped gas in this stupid place. Funny as hell, sad really, over here when they refine oil the gas gets burned off. Hooray for efficiency.
> 
> Anyhow, Synergy in week 7, I was waaaay off on my calendar when I said 7 last time.
> 
> ...


I have a propane tank and get deliveries once or twice a year. I hate electric ranges..Sorry to hear that, bro...Taking some synergy pics right now...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 4, 2014)

@Mad Hamish
Synergy 8.5 weeks from the flip to 12/12...Not the yielding Pheno, this one looks closer to yours.



And another shot of the Mothers Milk


Been neglecting the Solos Stash lately...here she is...Gonna be the biggest yield in this run...Don't think I kept a keeper though, since it threw a single male flower early in 12/12.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 4, 2014)

Anyone have any info about the strain Kudra? I have a test pack of Kudra x g13/hp88, and can't find any info...lol...that should make things interesting


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 4, 2014)

Man I can't wait till I have some Bodhi flowers. Everybody's look so damn dank and tasty. Test pack is doing well just waiting for the take off the I'll get the journal started


----------



## calicat (Oct 4, 2014)

Kudra came out of the same garden in San Diego in hiding where Suge Knight cut of Pure Kush came from. Other names I believe is the moet or champagne strain. B said the growth and hit profile is reminiscent of Grandaddy Purple just greener version. I have heard that it is a devastating indica that does not leave you disoriented after coming down from it. I believe Breko has done some testers on that as well as others here. Gl with your test strain. Oh almost forgot the pedigree is unknown.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> @Mad Hamish
> Synergy 8.5 weeks from the flip to 12/12...Not the yielding Pheno, this one looks closer to yours.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes my good yielder has a very spiky look to the buds, very old school Kush in looks. The pic I got was from the medium stretch pheno, will get some of the tall girl at harvest I shoved her on the back corner to flop around on her own for a bit


----------



## Breko (Oct 4, 2014)

calicat said:


> Kudra came out of the same garden in San Diego in hiding where Suge Knight cut of Pure Kush came from. Other names I believe is the moet or champagne strain. B said the growth and hit profile is reminiscent of Grandaddy Purple just greener version. I have heard that it is a devastating indica that does not leave you disoriented after coming down from it. I believe Breko has done some testers on that as well as others here. Gl with your test strain. Oh almost forgot the pedigree is unknown.


Indeed I have.

@Metasynth Not my house. Not my stove....... House I use for other purposes


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 4, 2014)

Since I was tired and had a few cocktails, I decided to tackle the veg area this morning/afternoon.

Here are 4 TER in veg. I'm excited for these, and did a little transplanting after the pictures of the larger two to 1 gallon pots.


Next up is Snow Queen 1 and 2. Number two is looking like a funky reveg, I had to wait to get a cut a little late in flower. 



Moving on, here are the Mountain Temple #2


Now some Lucky Charms F2. Only have two of them right now, but I'm going to pop a couple more after I pop the testers I received. 


Here is a picture of Goji after 9 days in the cloning bucket. The roots have been stained by the use of Clonex gel I toss in the cloning bucket, but damn are the roots vigorous!



Lastly, we have some seedlings doing there thing. 2 of each for the time being. Ancient OG, Pagoda and Lemon Zinger.


----------



## Breko (Oct 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Since I was tired and had a few cocktails, I decided to tackle the veg area this morning/afternoon.
> 
> Here are 4 TER in veg. I'm excited for these, and did a little transplanting after the pictures of the larger two to 1 gallon pots.
> View attachment 3267467
> ...


YEAAAAAH BUDDY!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2014)

I also like clonex in the bubble cloner it kicks lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2014)

Goji f2 #4


----------



## Breko (Oct 5, 2014)

Taking a dip in the water: (some bodhi, some bodhi crosses, some not )

Love Triangle x Maddfarmers Lavender Queen.
Pagoda
Stone Free x grimace og
Durango OG
Forest Fire
Black Cherry Chem
Oregon Huckleberry x Ms. Universe
Deep Line Achemy #2 F2
True Power og

I mean NO disrespect in the Bodhi thread mentioning other genetics. It's just that the people whose opinions I trust hang in here mostly. If things turn out nicely I will make threads where they belong. Peace!

Also, Tigermelon appy and Goji Stardawg both STINK in veg.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2014)

Goji x stardawg souds like a winner to me
And black cherry chem


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 5, 2014)

My Blue Tara is flopping like crazy, as I kinda thought my observation about her yielding fairly low was wrong. She's packing on weight daily. I had several branches folded right over with sap leaking from the bend. My clones are getting vegged up and almost ready to head back into flower. 

I tasted some of the sap, it tasted acidic and kind of salty, not really what I was expecting, as I was repairing it quite a bit more was leaking out. 

Still can't decide what to freaking order lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2014)

Goji f2


----------



## D619 (Oct 6, 2014)

Blueberry Hill, sprayed some Tripple Action Neem oil as a precaution. Highly recommend this product.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 6, 2014)

Nicely done guys. Looking lovely.

My girls hit 8 weeks tomorrow, I'll be pulling them out for a good photo shoot, going to put the camera on the charger right meow.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 6, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> My Blue Tara is flopping like crazy, as I kinda thought my observation about her yielding fairly low was wrong. She's packing on weight daily. I had several branches folded right over with sap leaking from the bend. My clones are getting vegged up and almost ready to head back into flower.
> 
> I tasted some of the sap, it tasted acidic and kind of salty, not really what I was expecting, as I was repairing it quite a bit more was leaking out.
> 
> Still can't decide what to freaking order lol


You dabbed that shit right?? Should be like 38% or something like that Lol.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm familiar with nanners, but two of my LC threw some actual pollen sacks under bud sites. I've never seen a real "hermie" like this before. They're on the lower branches, I attribute that to some sort of stress as I do with nanners, so I treated them the same way and picked them off.

I have read that bodhi suggests running from clone, and this may be the norm from seed, any truth to that? 

I'm not sure what could have stressed them out, humidity did spike for a bit, but I am running 3 other girls from different breeders, also from seed, all fine. I do understand Bodhi gear needs some more TLC than others, so I'm not too worried, I'm honestly just wondering if balls=automatic cull. I'm thinking if they both shot seed sacks, it must be stress.


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> I'm familiar with nanners, but two of my LC threw some actual pollen sacks under bud sites. I've never seen a real "hermie" like this before. They're on the lower branches, I attribute that to some sort of stress as I do with nanners, so I treated them the same way and picked them off.
> 
> I have read that bodhi suggests running from clone, and this may be the norm from seed, any truth to that?
> 
> I'm not sure what could have stressed them out, humidity did spike for a bit, but I am running 3 other girls from different breeders, also from seed, all fine. I do understand Bodhi gear needs some more TLC than others, so I'm not too worried, I'm honestly just wondering if balls=automatic cull. I'm thinking if they both shot seed sacks, it must be stress.


If it's a cut/pheno you like after the smoke,I'd for sure run her a few more times.
With that said,balls/nanners can come from anything,it's just part of the plant.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Oct 6, 2014)

genuity said:


> If it's a cut/pheno you like after the smoke,I'd for sure run her a few more times.
> With that said,balls/nanners can come from anything,it's just part of the plant.


Thanks man, thats a relief. I have also prune pretty heavily in order to prevent those shaded areas from throwing nanners, ironically..

I upgraded my lighting last week, so heavy pruning will no longer be necessary, and no longer shall a branch go shaded! 

I finally got around to picking up my testers. Needless to say, these upgrades have been made just in time


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 6, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> I'm familiar with nanners, but two of my LC threw some actual pollen sacks under bud sites. I've never seen a real "hermie" like this before. They're on the lower branches, I attribute that to some sort of stress as I do with nanners, so I treated them the same way and picked them off.
> 
> I have read that bodhi suggests running from clone, and this may be the norm from seed, any truth to that?
> 
> I'm not sure what could have stressed them out, humidity did spike for a bit, but I am running 3 other girls from different breeders, also from seed, all fine. I do understand Bodhi gear needs some more TLC than others, so I'm not too worried, I'm honestly just wondering if balls=automatic cull. I'm thinking if they both shot seed sacks, it must be stress.


How's your light in the lower canopy?


----------



## Tranquileyes (Oct 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> How's your light in the lower canopy?


I was packing about 8 girls under a single 1k before last week, so it wasn't great. However, I will admit to favoring these girls, so by no means were they shaded in the corner of the room, they were in the most ideal space under the light. 

I'd have to say over pruning must have been the cause. I have only allowed 4-6 main branches, removing all other shoots. This was kind of an experiment, it worked fine on other strains, and allowed for more girls under a light with less popcorn and more quality buds. These girls were obviously overdone, lesson learned.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 6, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> I was packing about 8 girls under a single 1k before last week, so it wasn't great. However, I will admit to favoring these girls, so by no means were they shaded in the corner of the room, they were in the most ideal space under the light.
> 
> I'd have to say over pruning must have been the cause. I have only allowed 4-6 main branches, removing all other shoots. This was kind of an experiment, it worked fine on other strains, and allowed for more girls under a light with less popcorn and more quality buds. These girls were obviously overdone, lesson learned.


Interesting, wonder if it will do it again in the future. 

I've seen a couple nanners on plants with the lower buds, usually it's the off shoots that are choked out of light in my crowded tent. Removing them usually solves this problem on strains, although it could be the second run sorting itself out. I have noticed nanners on stressed plants whether it be root bound, heat streas, or burning from the lights. When ran issue free, no nanners.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Oct 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Interesting, wonder if it will do it again in the future.
> 
> I've seen a couple nanners on plants with the lower buds, usually it's the off shoots that are choked out of light in my crowded tent. Removing them usually solves this problem on strains, although it could be the second run sorting itself out. I have noticed nanners on stressed plants whether it be root bound, heat streas, or burning from the lights. When ran issue free, no nanners.


I've observed the same, I've just never experienced true male parts joining the party. Light might have been an issue, but plants have never been crowded space-wise. Also, I go from 2 gals in veg to 10 gals in flower, so certainly no rootbound issues.

edit: Perhaps humidity was an issue, it got as high as 80 within the last few weeks.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 6, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> I've observed the same, I've just never experienced true male parts joining the party. Light might have been an issue, but plants have never been crowded space-wise. Also, I go from 2 gals in veg to 10 gals in flower, so certainly no rootbound issues.
> 
> edit: Perhaps humidity was an issue, it got as high as 80 within the last few weeks.


I've never really had humidity problems so I can't comment.

I grew some bag beans and found straight on female and male parts in the same bud site it was crazy seeing the pistils and bananas growing right next to each other. All 3 did the exact same thing. Thought initial female and bam here comes banana city


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

I had some cherry puff f2s had single stamen coming out of the buds


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice little goji f2 just showed male preflowers


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 6, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> I'm familiar with nanners, but two of my LC threw some actual pollen sacks under bud sites. I've never seen a real "hermie" like this before. They're on the lower branches, I attribute that to some sort of stress as I do with nanners, so I treated them the same way and picked them off.
> 
> I have read that bodhi suggests running from clone, and this may be the norm from seed, any truth to that?
> 
> I'm not sure what could have stressed them out, humidity did spike for a bit, but I am running 3 other girls from different breeders, also from seed, all fine. I do understand Bodhi gear needs some more TLC than others, so I'm not too worried, I'm honestly just wondering if balls=automatic cull. I'm thinking if they both shot seed sacks, it must be stress.



Bodhi is right! Plants tend to from seed alot more then once cloned a ran a few times. Something about the stress a plant goes through during its start in life. Now if its loaded up with pollen sacks as a seed plant i would chuck it! A few are fine but its just to much a worry to pick off a bunch


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 6, 2014)

I've only noticed it from stress.
Whether it's root bound, heat, light leaks, or growing too close to the lights. Perhaps first runs can do it and subsequent runs do not, but that seems odd and I can't figure out why that would be the case from a biological standpoint. I'm interested in this nonetheless if it is a phenomenon. 

I sat in my tiny ass tent all zipped up when I first got it and noticed one of the bottom flaps emitted a tiny amount of light at the bottom of the flap, which could affect the lower bud sites. Magnets and problem solved.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 6, 2014)

Well since I couldn't make up my mind both Love Triangle and Love Dog are sold out.


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Well since I couldn't make up my mind both Love Triangle and Love Dog are sold out.


That sucks...unless you are the reason they are sold out.


----------



## DustyNugs (Oct 6, 2014)

I've got a Sinmint that threw about 8-12 ball sacks when grown from seed. The clones haven't thrown a single ball or nanner yet... Damn glad I didn't cull her, she's a beaut.

I did find a partially developed seed in my GT#3 a minute ago. I believe one of my MK Ultras may have thrown a fertile nanner.

I'm gonna get my lazy ass upstairs and get some dried nug shots for you guys. The Sunny D's 2&3 and Golden Triangle #1 are crowd pleasers.

Golden Triangle #1 ( touching these buds leaves your fingers smelling like a watermelon jolly rancher/ mango diesel, tastes like yum )
 

 
Golden Triangle #3 ( honestly this my first good run of her, but she just doesn't seem to be anything near as special as her sister. I'll give her fair judgement after the toke )

 

 

Sunshine Daydream #2 ( This is one of my favorite smokes ever... It's just so damn tasty and potent )
 

 

Sunshine Daydream #3 (Tastes earthy/bubba kush like #2, but a little more hashy. Super frost on both these ladies )


----------



## COGrown (Oct 6, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> My Blue Tara is flopping like crazy, as I kinda thought my observation about her yielding fairly low was wrong. She's packing on weight daily. I had several branches folded right over with sap leaking from the bend. My clones are getting vegged up and almost ready to head back into flower.
> 
> I tasted some of the sap, it tasted acidic and kind of salty, not really what I was expecting, as I was repairing it quite a bit more was leaking out.
> 
> Still can't decide what to freaking order lol


Those Snow Lotus crosses can surprise you in the yield department, they tend to pack on weight quick once flowering is fully going. 

Re: herms in seed runs
I have noticed that some plants that throw nanners on the seed runs will not in clone runs. My Skunk 91 mellowed substantially after the first clone run, and I haven't seen her throw a nanner in 2-3 clone generations; I had something similar with a road kill unicorn pheno. On the other hand, I have also grown test strains where even in the second and third generation the clone would still throw nanners in a very low stress environment, so its definitely not any kind of guarantee.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 6, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Those Snow Lotus crosses can surprise you in the yield department, they tend to pack on weight quick.


About to open the cab and grab some pics. Should be able to see a difference between now and my last pics on the Blue Tara at least. The TER is laggin a bit.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 6, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> About to open the cab and grab some pics. Should be able to see a difference between now and my last pics on the Blue Tara at least. The TER is laggin a bit.


The '88 g13/hp is on the slower side of flowering for a heavy indica, but usually makes up for it in yield potential. Mine takes longer in flowering than most of my other indicas, but yields better as well. However, my te:r is from the original release made using the f1 deadly g female, and not the f3 deadly g, so not sure what all the differences will be there.


----------



## Breko (Oct 6, 2014)

My Deadly G goes a full 70 days easy


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 6, 2014)

First two are TER, next two BT, Comparison shot, garden shot.


----------



## Breko (Oct 6, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 3268913 View attachment 3268914 View attachment 3268915View attachment 3268917 View attachment 3268916 View attachment 3268912
> 
> First two are TER, next two BT, Comparison shot, garden shot.


Killin it Brotha! That's how you keep a plant green without burning it through flower! 

Always impressive to me


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 6, 2014)

Breko said:


> Killin it Brotha! That's how you keep a plant green without burning it through flower!
> 
> Always impressive to me


Thanks man, means a lot. I try 

My clones got some crazy purple leaves as they were rooting almost red, wonder if that's going to come through at the end.

Learned 90% of what I know from folks in this thread. So thanks everyone


----------



## Breko (Oct 6, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Thanks man, means a lot. I try
> 
> My clones got some crazy purple leaves as they were rooting almost red, wonder if that's going to come through at the end.
> 
> Learned 90% of what I know from folks in this thread. So thanks everyone


How are your temps? I LOVE this time of year where I live for the next 6 months....Gives me blacks, blues, purples, reds etc on MOST my strains....Gets down to 50-55 with lights off. 9 months of the year I have colorful bud.....Same strains stay green many times only during my summer...

Ps.....Finshaggy (of all people) made a comment about my avatar being a hamburger...After he said it I TOTALLY agree. Did you guys think it was a hamburger? 

Oh....and I agree.....GREAT info in this thread (shout out to calicat)


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 6, 2014)

Breko said:


> How are your temps? I LOVE this time of year where I live for the next 6 months....Gives me blacks, blues, purples, reds etc on MOST my strains....Gets down to 50-55 with lights off. 9 months of the year I have colorful bud.....Same strains stay grain many times only during my summer...
> 
> Ps.....Finshaggy (of all people) made a comment about my avatar being a hamburger...After he said it I TOTALLY agree. Did you guys think it was a hamburger?


It's getting real cool at night now, day time temps are warm, but not hot. I'm loving it lately. Going to be single digits (in Celsius) tonight. Gonna be snow soon if it keeps dropping like it has lately. Was pretty hot last week, for the time of year. lots of rain, but if the heat stays away that's not so bad either.

I got a big ass monitor I can see your pic pretty clearly


----------



## Breko (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice. Lol.

Snow here soon too! Love it. I'll be on the slopes!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2014)

Breko said:


> Nice. Lol.
> 
> Snow here soon too! Love it. I'll be on the slopes!


It snows here and the end of the word just might be happening
We had a cold front last friday it was 76 f day and 62 f night


----------



## D619 (Oct 7, 2014)

Blueberry Hill taking center stage.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 7, 2014)

Breko said:


> How are your temps? I LOVE this time of year where I live for the next 6 months....Gives me blacks, blues, purples, reds etc on MOST my strains....Gets down to 50-55 with lights off. 9 months of the year I have colorful bud.....Same strains stay green many times only during my summer...
> 
> Ps.....Finshaggy (of all people) made a comment about my avatar being a hamburger...After he said it I TOTALLY agree. Did you guys think it was a hamburger?
> 
> Oh....and I agree.....GREAT info in this thread (shout out to calicat)


Looks like a sun set picture to me (with a lake/clouds). I had to look hard to see the potential hamburger.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 7, 2014)

Breko said:


> Ps.....Finshaggy (of all people) made a comment about my avatar being a hamburger...After he said it I TOTALLY agree. Did you guys think it was a hamburger?


I assumed it was a brekfist sandwich.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 7, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 3268913 View attachment 3268914 View attachment 3268915View attachment 3268917 View attachment 3268916 View attachment 3268912
> 
> First two are TER, next two BT, Comparison shot, garden shot.



Very nice Mr H!

My Gogi keeper shocked the shit out of me where weight is concerned. It ended up being double what I thought was there based on the eyeball test. Very dense nuggets!


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 7, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Very nice Mr H!
> 
> My Gogi keeper shocked the shit out of me where weight is concerned. It ended up being double what I thought was there based on the eyeball test. Very dense nuggets!


How did the three Goji turn out? How did it compare to mine?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 7, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> How did the three Goji turn out? How did it compare to mine?


One of the phenols from seed was very similar to yours. The other was very different with a distinct berry smell to it


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 7, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> One of the phenols from seed was very similar to yours. The other was very different with a distinct berry smell to it


How many weeks were they for ya? Have any pictures?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 7, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> How many weeks were they for ya? Have any pictures?


I took all of them down at 10 weeks. I'm gonna play with flowering times a bit when I run it again from clone. 

This is the only pic I have of the berry phenol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

Good looking bud Stow


----------



## Breko (Oct 7, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I assumed it was a brekfist sandwich.


LOL.

THAT started my day right!


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 7, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I took all of them down at 10 weeks. I'm gonna play with flowering times a bit when I run it again from clone.
> 
> This is the only pic I have of the berry phenol
> 
> View attachment 3269181


Very nice my friend. Definitely interested in what you find.


Going to put my Afkan x Snow lotus and Afkan x 88 in shot glasses tonight. Bring on the Afkan!


----------



## Breko (Oct 7, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Very nice my friend. Definitely interested in what you find.
> 
> 
> Going to put my Afkan x Snow lotus and Afkan x 88 in shot glasses tonight. Bring on the Afkan!


Helllllllllll Yeah. Gonna be RAD to see the differences in the papas. 

Rock on!


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 7, 2014)

Love Triangle restocked. Ordered Love Triangle and Heaven Mountain.

I got the last pack of LT apparently.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 7, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Love Triangle restocked. Ordered Love Triangle and Heaven Mountain.
> 
> I got the last pack of LT apparently.


You're going to like this one, it is one of his strains that I am surprised I don't see more of. Similar to the Goji, but with a more OG terp profile. Do expect plenty of stretch in flowering, though, top or train this one for sure, every pheno I grew wanted to reach for the sky. The OG phenos will be the most viney but with rock hard incredibly good buds.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 7, 2014)

COGrown said:


> You're going to like this one, it is one of his strains that I am surprised I don't see more of. Similar to the Goji, but with a more OG terp profile. Do expect plenty of stretch in flowering, though, top or train this one for sure, every pheno I grew wanted to reach for the sky. The OG phenos will be the most viney but with rock hard incredibly good buds.


Thanks for the info bud. It's a race to see what gets here first now  The testers or the order.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 8, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Thanks for the info bud. It's a race to see what gets here first now  The testers or the order.


Testers should have been there by now, the overseas guys started getting them in last week. My run of insane luck with girls is at an end. White lotus pack all boys so far, one possible girl hanging in from the last pop, slow to show so not a keeper anyway, can't keep another ten weeker I end up running to 84 days sheesh. All my best runs from the last year were tests lol since the DB I have nit made the best purchasing decisions. So we learn. Wish I kept mums off test gear. That rule of mine might change.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm popping my testers today something g to do with the full moon and lunar eclipse lol hopefully a strong male comes from both testers


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 8, 2014)

I have been searching for what seems like ages looking for a
Pollen doner lol but every male i get seems to just not make the cut......


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 8, 2014)

Blue Tara drinks an insane amount of water, I really can't say it enough. Shit's getting watered every 2 days.



Mad Hamish said:


> Testers should have been there by now, the overseas guys started getting them in last week. My run of insane luck with girls is at an end. White lotus pack all boys so far, one possible girl hanging in from the last pop, slow to show so not a keeper anyway, can't keep another ten weeker I end up running to 84 days sheesh. All my best runs from the last year were tests lol since the DB I have nit made the best purchasing decisions. So we learn. Wish I kept mums off test gear. That rule of mine might change.


Canada post is notoriously slow, which can probably be said for most postal services 

That or they got snagged, prolly more scrutiny coming from Cali


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 8, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Testers should have been there by now, the overseas guys started getting them in last week. My run of insane luck with girls is at an end. White lotus pack all boys so far, one possible girl hanging in from the last pop, slow to show so not a keeper anyway, can't keep another ten weeker I end up running to 84 days sheesh. All my best runs from the last year were tests lol since the DB I have nit made the best purchasing decisions. So we learn. Wish I kept mums off test gear. That rule of mine might change.


3 outta 5 White Lotus were guys for me. Which I guess isn't too abnormal but at least for my track record it is. Both my female white lotus have pretty much stopped stretching and are packing on weight.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 8, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> I have been searching for what seems like ages looking for a
> Pollen doner lol but every male i get seems to just not make the cut......


What traits do you desire? Just curious as I will probably try my hand around the end of the year as I've been looking for a suitable male


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 8, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> What traits do you desire? Just curious as I will probably try my hand around the end of the year as I've been looking for a suitable male


Good bro's are hard to find.

White lotus is on my short list. I was looking at White V2.0 from Karma too... i have a long ass short list lol.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 8, 2014)

She was one of my first Bodhi purchases. Her running properly this go round so we shall see if one of them or both become keepers in the garden.


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> I have been searching for what seems like ages looking for a
> Pollen doner lol but every male i get seems to just not make the cut......


IMO if the female is on par(strong traits) then finding a male is easy.
With the few crosses I have made,and grown out..it has been 50/50 on the offspring more on the female side.

But when you do run into a good male,it will catch your eye,and it may not show you the traits you want,till you cross it out to your keepercut.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 8, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> 3 outta 5 White Lotus were guys for me. Which I guess isn't too abnormal but at least for my track record it is. Both my female white lotus have pretty much stopped stretching and are packing on weight.


I am not going to judge it till this gal is run out, who knows maybe I end with just what I need. Reckon they will do nice as SoG style plants no branching unless you really beg them to lol...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 8, 2014)

Anyone have time to shoot me some info on the stretch of the SSDD? Are either of the parents known to be in the realm of sativa type stretchiness?
I've popped two Temple of Larry and two SSDD. Oh yeah and 1 Nepali OG x Good Medicine. Any and all info anyone can give is greatly appreciated!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 8, 2014)

Al Yamoni said:


> Anyone have time to shoot me some info on the stretch of the SSDD? Are either of the parents known to be in the realm of sativa type stretchiness?
> I've popped two Temple of Larry and two SSDD. Oh yeah and 1 Nepali OG x Good Medicine. Any and all info anyone can give is greatly appreciated!


The cut of SSDD I'm working with is very Indica dom as far as the smoke goes, but it has more of a Sativa growth pattern. It's not a ridiculous stretcher like some Sativas I've had, but it certainly isn't a squat bush like you'd expect out of a narcotic stone. I'd say she stretches 1.5 to 2 x in flower. I usually flip my plants when they're 18 to 24 inches tall, and this plant will reach around 4 to 5 feet when it's all said and done.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 8, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am not going to judge it till this gal is run out, who knows maybe I end with just what I need. Reckon they will do nice as SoG style plants no branching unless you really beg them to lol...


I wouldn't say these are good for sog. They do have side branching but they are not out of control. Then again my entire tent is essentially sog but I do have to tie them up a bit


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks st0wandgrow. That is spot on with what I wanted to hear.  Hopefully I'll get something like you've described.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 8, 2014)

Here are my SSDD's They sprouted faster than most of the stuff that I've popped as of late.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 8, 2014)

Al Yamoni said:


> Here are my SSDD's They sprouted faster than most of the stuff that I've popped as of late.


You are in for a treat! I'm going to be popping 4 to 6 SSDD at the end of the month. Going to be looking for a sassy male to make sweet love to my SSDD gal. I'm also looking for any females to see the frequency of the desired traits I'd like to lock down


----------



## Palauan buds (Oct 8, 2014)

High friends, just wondering if anybody has run or tried Prayer Tower Indica? Trying to decide on that or Black Triangle.
-palauan


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2014)

Al Yamoni said:


> Anyone have time to shoot me some info on the stretch of the SSDD? Are either of the parents known to be in the realm of sativa type stretchiness?


It's totally unpredictable; pheno dependant. Two SSDD females I ran became one short bush and one tall and lanky. Just like 2 Gojis before, and Blood Orange. I have 2 Solos Stash girls 4 weeks in 12/12 and there's almost 2 feet difference in heights; the taller one has been relentlessly supercropped, or the disparity would be even more.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 8, 2014)

To be honest, either strain would be good. Even though I'm just starting my journey with the 88g13/hp with TER, and Afkan, I'm excited for more knock out smokes.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 8, 2014)

*EXPLOSION SOUND*


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 8, 2014)

BT from last night at lights on.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 8, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> *EXPLOSION SOUND*


Badass, are they soaking yet?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 8, 2014)

I like a lot of variation to a degree. I hear nothing but awesome things about Bodhi's SSDD. 

I hope that there is some real Larry funk in one of the Temple of Larry's I got as well. I would have liked to have popped more than two of each but alas, no room!


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 8, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Badass, are they soaking yet?


Starting them tonight. 4 GSC X g13/hp. 

Stuff will be put into flower to make room.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 8, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Starting them tonight. 4 GSC X g13/hp.
> 
> Stuff will be put into flower to make room.


 You finally got the test beans Nd you got the ones you wanted too. Did you get the Cherry Pie cross?


----------



## Tranquileyes (Oct 8, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> *EXPLOSION SOUND*


Fuck yeah mr head! Whats the other pack? I can't make it out.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 8, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> I was packing about 8 girls under a single 1k before last week, so it wasn't great. However, I will admit to favoring these girls, so by no means were they shaded in the corner of the room, they were in the most ideal space under the light.
> 
> I'd have to say over pruning must have been the cause. I have only allowed 4-6 main branches, removing all other shoots. This was kind of an experiment, it worked fine on other strains, and allowed for more girls under a light with less popcorn and more quality buds. These girls were obviously overdone, lesson learned.


I have read that when a plant is injured, it releases a stress hormone that puts the plants focus on healing/survival. Hormone is released similar tot he amount of injury. So it is better to trim a little at a time rather than all at once. 

I trim secondary branches over teh first 3-4 weeks of flower when they are long enough to safely snip. So every 3-4 days i remove a smalla mount of growth.


----------



## bloodstone (Oct 8, 2014)

Does Bodhi have any strains currently with the 78 la affie in it?


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 8, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> You finally got the test beans Nd you got the ones you wanted too. Did you get the Cherry Pie cross?





Tranquileyes said:


> Fuck yeah mr head! Whats the other pack? I can't make it out.



Nope not the Pie. I got HA OG x G13/hp and GSC x G13/hp.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 8, 2014)

Those both sound pretty good to me


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 8, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Nope not the Pie. I got HA OG x G13/hp and GSC x G13/hp.


HA OG....... any idea what that is?


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 8, 2014)

Hells Angel OG.

I got Karma's Biker Kush going into flower next week. Be neato to see the ddifferences


----------



## Breko (Oct 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> HA OG....... any idea what that is?


Reportedly a clone from an old hells angel commercial operation.

My buddies dispensary actually received a cease and desist order from Hells Angels LLC to stop using the name or "suffer the consequences" basically.

Since then (around 2 years ago) I've always seen it as HA OG.



PS. I have an "Acquaintance" we'll call him, who is HA. He grows some pretty good OGKush and is always trying to get me in on some new weed business with him...... I always have to come up with ways to politely decline. NO. THANKS.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 8, 2014)

Breko said:


> Reportedly a clone from an old hells angel commercial operation.
> 
> My buddies dispensary actually received a cease and desist order from Hells Angels LLC to stop using the name or "suffer the consequences" basically.
> 
> ...


Surprisingly Hells Angels are very protective of their name/image/IP.
There are some really great lawsuits they've filed, and won might I add concerning their name, image, IP, and branding .


----------



## Breko (Oct 8, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Surprisingly Hells Angels are very protective of their name/image/IP.
> There are some really great lawsuits they've filed, and won might I add concerning their name, image, IP, and branding .


There was a guy years ago at the local swap meet selling unauthorized HA T-shirts and buttons and whatnot.

Supposedly dude went missing and never turned up.

For a period I lived about a block from the clubhouse.......

I'll see if I can find the picture....But in the alley behind the clubhouse was a sign on the wall that read:

Property of Hell's Angels:
If you mark graffiti on this
wall we will find you and
hurt you.

They were the last "business" on the end and the wall was shared with several other businesses down the block. I NEVER ONCE saw so much as a sticker on that whole pristine white wall .LOL. And every other square inch of that neighborhood is covered.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 8, 2014)

The Adam Dunn show was suggesting that it was called HA OG for marketing purposes and the Angels don't mess with OG Kush. 

I found that kind of silly sounding, who's not messing with OG Kush? If you're commercial OG Kush is money in the bank. You can sell that shit on stank alone. Why would any commercial grower limit themselves by not growing "x-strain" ? Especially one as successful and world renowned as OG Kush

I like the show but it certainly takes some shit right out of left field.

I don't forget Quebec being a warzone for a long time because of the Angels. You don't fuck with those guys, if you do you don't start your own car. You keep a clown ass dude around for that


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 8, 2014)

Goji f2 #1 buds are on the smaller side but looks nice and is not in th back like the #2
 
#4 looking very good along with the #2


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 8, 2014)

So it begins!


----------



## Breko (Oct 8, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> The Adam Dunn show was suggesting that it was called HA OG for marketing purposes and the Angels don't mess with OG Kush.
> 
> I found that kind of silly sounding, who's not messing with OG Kush? If you're commercial OG Kush is money in the bank. You can sell that shit on stank alone. Why would any commercial grower limit themselves by not growing "x-strain" ? Especially one as successful and world renowned as OG Kush
> 
> ...


Funny as that dude I mentioned grew ONLY Og kush. In HIS opinion all other bud was "pussy weed". lol.


----------



## Breko (Oct 8, 2014)

Niburu tastes like a forest. Sparkles like few I've seen. Catches the light and just SPARKLES.

While it shot nanners it didn't seed itself. Happy about that. Shit I'm happy I got anything from that run. They were the plants moved mid flower in a Uhaul. LOL.


----------



## Breko (Oct 8, 2014)

ps....All testers just got transplanted to gallon bags....28 with GGG testers. Gonna be fun.  Hit em' with an OG biowar tea inoculation. We'll see how it does. I love photosynthesis plus c......BUT the smell is just too much. I find myself not dosing when I should just to avoid the damn smell (port a potty at a rave).


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 8, 2014)

My Gage Gear will be done at the end of the month, was a bumpy road at first but everything is looking absolutely great now, I'm on the look out daily for balls and banana's though . I gotta get some proper pictures up. 

Transplanting the clones from the cloner now. They are just starting to pop roots but the cloner is taking up too much space so it's gotta get moved and the clones put into solo cups to finish up. Figure the Mych can help em hurry up anyways.


----------



## Breko (Oct 8, 2014)

Ok....This is tough to say.....But I think Strange Love may be my favorite Bodhi strain yet. It has it all. The Instant Karma is INCREDIBLE and I really wish he'd release more with it. Up there in taste and potency to my ssdd butter pheno (which is on her last run RIP)....With a GSC taste.

I can't stop going back to those jars


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 8, 2014)

The pictures you posted were certainly beautiful, I hope to find something half as nice.

HN says they have them instock but don't ship to Canada.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 9, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Starting them tonight. 4 GSC X g13/hp.
> 
> Stuff will be put into flower to make room.


That's what I do lol... new tents ordered, need a seperate one for tests now. Was a choice between expanding and not testing any more. PAH testing is FUN, done 16 test runs in the last 12 months, keep the momentum I say.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 9, 2014)

bloodstone said:


> Does Bodhi have any strains currently with the 78 la affie in it?


Dank Sinatra but the pollen didn't take on the mums. I am fortunate enough to have a Remix mommy running stable, LA Affie x Deadly G


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 9, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> The Adam Dunn show was suggesting that it was called HA OG for marketing purposes and the Angels don't mess with OG Kush.
> 
> I found that kind of silly sounding, who's not messing with OG Kush? If you're commercial OG Kush is money in the bank. You can sell that shit on stank alone. Why would any commercial grower limit themselves by not growing "x-strain" ? Especially one as successful and world renowned as OG Kush
> 
> ...


Biker Kush anybody?... I might not have had the original OG but Karma and his Biker Kush re arranged my reality far as weed goes. Holy shit it is stanky and it just rips your head right off.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 9, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Biker Kush anybody?... I might not have had the original OG but Karma and his Biker Kush re arranged my reality far as weed goes. Holy shit it is stanky and it just rips your head right off.


Right on, good to hear. It's getting transplanted to a 5 gallon tonight when I go buy some more containers. I have a feeling mine is SFV influenced it's stretching quite a bit. Could be wrong, never grown any of the parents of this strain. It's been growing extremely well in a very small container. I'm quite impressed with how tall it's managed to get in such a small space. I didn't get to finish it last time. This time I will try and do it justice.

Going to give the veg cab a close inspection and see what's male and female and cull the males today make some more room. I want to do some pollen collecting but it's just not in the cards right now, I got too much other stuff going on. I'm going to do some reading on male selection too, see if I can't get a nice male to cross to a few things. Hoping to S1 this blue tara if I manage to keep it alive and then find a nice male to f2 it, see what I get. But this is all dreaming for now lol. Stompers will be examined heavily. By the looks of them I'll be cutting them around the same time as the TER. So far I am assuming the Blue Tara is done on the 22nd, that would be 10 weeks from 12/12 switch, but if she's not done she'll go longer.

Thanks for the tips on that BT gunk, worked well on my bug issue it seems.

Edit : After looking at the Blue Tara I think it would be more likely done on the 29th.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Oct 9, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have read that when a plant is injured, it releases a stress hormone that puts the plants focus on healing/survival. Hormone is released similar tot he amount of injury. So it is better to trim a little at a time rather than all at once.
> 
> I trim secondary branches over teh first 3-4 weeks of flower when they are long enough to safely snip. So every 3-4 days i remove a smalla mount of growth.


That seems to be the case, Pie. I noticed a few of the male parts coming from sites that weren't entirely removed. I was too hard on these ladies. But thank god I didn't cull, they're really fattening up, I was shocked the other night upon realizing they are only on week 3 of 12/12.

This is my first run of an appy cross, may I assume the girl about double the size of her sister, branching like crazy, is an appy leaner? Alternatively, I think it's safe to assume the squat frost factory is leaning towards the white. This girl has some wicked awesome leaf serrations as well.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm excited to have been gifted f2 of lucky charms. Have two going now, but they will get a couple more siblings as I'm hoping to see some fun variation. So far they are healthy and vigorous. 

Too many plants are runnin! I guess it's a good problem to have, but I will definitely be revegging a Maple Leaf Indica, and possibly a Bangi Haze (so squat and quick flowering for a supposing sativa, I can see why Bodhi used one with Geisel). 

Loving this run of White Lotus much more than the first run. So far, much less foxtailing than first run which I blame on the girl being root bound. She isn't as frosty as some Bodhi strains, but certainly holding her own


----------



## calicat (Oct 9, 2014)

bloodstone said:


> Does Bodhi have any strains currently with the 78 la affie in it?


78 Og La Affie or Afghan Bombay Kush is in reference to the cut that Afficionado Seeds acquired from a person in Vacaville. B never mentions what year his La Affie cut is.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Oct 9, 2014)

calicat said:


> 78 Og La Affie or Afghan Bombay Kush is in reference to the cut that Afficionado Seeds acquired from a person in Vacaville. B never mentions what year his La Affie cut is.


Calicat, any info on his cut of HPK?


----------



## COGrown (Oct 9, 2014)

calicat said:


> 78 Og La Affie or Afghan Bombay Kush is in reference to the cut that Afficionado Seeds acquired from a person in Vacaville. B never mentions what year his La Affie cut is.


He did say that it is the same mother that DNA used for their LA Confidential, but that's about it. I wonder how many of those Afficionado packs sold.... I can't help but feel you can get most of those same genetics _slightly_ cheaper from other sources...

Tranquil Elephantizer: Remix





Sunshine Daydream


----------



## calicat (Oct 9, 2014)

I asked tranquil over at BB to him and/or directly to his close testers. No response. But with the expression I got from Pura Vida sure leads me to believe it is the roadrunner cut because of the fruit loop smell. Other cuts I have ran across are the Malibu cut, 91 Topanga Valley cut, and the Santa Rosa cut.


----------



## calicat (Oct 9, 2014)

Cogrown well since their packs are usually $600 a pop except in dispensaries in Mendocino they are for $500. It would be safe to say not too many packs compared to how much volume B moves.I have had some of their gear but have not grown out their wares Yet.. That might change when I go to Ukiah next Friday .


----------



## Tranquileyes (Oct 9, 2014)

calicat said:


> I asked tranquil over at BB to him and/or directly to his close testers. No response. But with the expression I got from Pura Vida sure leads me to believe it is the roadrunner cut because of the fruit loop smell. Other cuts I have ran across are the Malibu cut, 91 Topanga Valley cut, and the Santa Rosa cut.


I noticed there isn't much info out there on this one. No matter what the cut is, they all seem like winners.


----------



## twistedinfinity (Oct 9, 2014)

Breko said:


> Ok....This is tough to say.....But I think Strange Love may be my favorite Bodhi strain yet. It has it all. The Instant Karma is INCREDIBLE and I really wish he'd release more with it. Up there in taste and potency to my ssdd butter pheno (which is on her last run RIP)....With a GSC taste.
> 
> I can't stop going back to those jars


I have 3 different phenos of Strange Love at almost 8 weeks into 12/12 and have accidentally broken a small branch, not sure on which plant even, but the couple people I have shared it with have loved the taste as much as myself! I am very excited to try them after they are finished and jarred for a couple weeks.

Regarding Instant Karma. I have never had the pleasure of trying that plant itself, but love the strange love already!I am very blessed to have a tester pack from Bodhi of Nepali OG x Instant Karma that I will be popping shortly as well! Super stoked.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 9, 2014)

twistedinfinity said:


> I have 3 different phenos of Strange Love at almost 8 weeks into 12/12 and have accidentally broken a small branch, not sure on which plant even, but the couple people I have shared it with have loved the taste as much as myself! I am very excited to try them after they are finished and jarred for a couple weeks.
> 
> Regarding Instant Karma. I have never had the pleasure of trying that plant itself, but love the strange love already!I am very blessed to have a tester pack from Bodhi of Nepali OG x Instant Karma that I will be popping shortly as well! Super stoked.


Throw some pics up man.


----------



## Breko (Oct 9, 2014)

twistedinfinity said:


> I have 3 different phenos of Strange Love at almost 8 weeks into 12/12 and have accidentally broken a small branch, not sure on which plant even, but the couple people I have shared it with have loved the taste as much as myself! I am very excited to try them after they are finished and jarred for a couple weeks.
> 
> Regarding Instant Karma. I have never had the pleasure of trying that plant itself, but love the strange love already!I am very blessed to have a tester pack from Bodhi of Nepali OG x Instant Karma that I will be popping shortly as well! Super stoked.


That dominant taste you're liking I'm guessing is the IK papa. I ran Snodomes IK x Cheech wizard also and it had that very distinctive taste.... I'd almost call it "sour purple skittle" taste.......More "purpley" tasting in the cheech cross and more OG/GSC in the strange Love. GOLD in them thar hills.


----------



## Breko (Oct 9, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> The pictures you posted were certainly beautiful, I hope to find something half as nice.
> 
> HN says they have them instock but don't ship to Canada.


BOO!


----------



## MarWan (Oct 9, 2014)

Goji week 9



and GoodMedicine Week 9


----------



## D619 (Oct 9, 2014)

Male


Breko said:


> Ok....This is tough to say.....But I think Strange Love may be my favorite Bodhi strain yet. It has it all. The Instant Karma is INCREDIBLE and I really wish he'd release more with it. Up there in taste and potency to my ssdd butter pheno (which is on her last run RIP)....With a GSC taste.
> 
> I can't stop going back to those jars


 makes me regret trading my 2 packs, the only ones I had..


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 9, 2014)

Locking keys inside grow room is terrible lol. But I learned a new skill. Picked the lock with a credit card in like 1 minute. It's amazing how quickly one can figure stuff out with the bong and stash on the other side of the door


----------



## Breko (Oct 9, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Locking keys inside grow room is terrible lol. But I learned a new skill. Picked the lock with a credit card in like 1 minute. It's amazing how quickly one can figure stuff out with the bong and stash on the other side of the door


ugggghhh.....I had to kick mine down once and rebuild the jam......Tried everything else first. Never locked the key inside again though!


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 9, 2014)

Why kick down a door? Worse case scenario drill out the lock. 

Locks are cheaper than doors.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 9, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Why kick down a door? Worse case scenario drill out the lock.
> 
> Locks are cheaper than doors.


Umm I think the better question is why not go fucking chuck norris on a door lol. It gives you some fun to distract from the disappointing feeling of looking at your keys as you lock the door on yourself lol.
Never did it to my grow room but I have locked myself out of the house and had to put a boot to the knob, made me want a new lock/door anyways cus that fucker snapped easier than a pretxel


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 9, 2014)

Don't know what the heck i was thinking, I am out of soil mix now that I have transplanted my Biker Kush and Purple Voodoo. Looks like tomorrow is build-a-soil day. Got all my amendments just need to grab another couple bags of dirt.

My TER's have kicked into gear, starting to do the little fox tail swell thing that I've seen in some of the finished bud shots.

1 of my testers is starting to crack the other three are not yet. I need to get potting soil for these tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 10, 2014)

Holy crap you guys have floppy doors. No way you can break one down without breaking yourself a little over here. Boot to the jam? Only seen that work on TV... then there is the plate of carbon steel to prevent guys drilling it out too. Best way in if you lock yourself out is lifting a roof tile or shingle.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 10, 2014)

My testers are still in shot glass, and looks like they will have cracked by the time I get home. Into the cubes they shall go either way


----------



## Tranquileyes (Oct 10, 2014)

5/5 HPKxG13/HP germination.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 10, 2014)

calicat said:


> Cogrown well since their packs are usually $600 a pop except in dispensaries in Mendocino they are for $500. It would be safe to say not too many packs compared to how much volume B moves.I have had some of their gear but have not grown out their wares Yet.. That might change when I go to Ukiah next Friday .


Admittedly, the Black Lime intrigues me, but still, dat price tag, doe. The rest aren't that super interesting, and I think its really interesting that they are selling a Chem4 x Stardawg for that much, as Stardawg is already a Chem4 bx, and jj's gear is so much cheaper. 

Decided to just say fuck it and buy another tent so I can start my testers, so I will get those going within the next week or so. I started 2 each of the seedsman og kush x ww and skywalker og x ww freebies yesterday to make sure my medium is suitable for seed plants. My current seed run is a pack of Kosher Kush, but they were in new sphagnum peat / perlite + growstones / ewc and these testers are going to be in reused coco peat / rice hulls / ewc.



MarWan said:


> Goji week 9
> 
> View attachment 3270591
> 
> and GoodMedicine Week 9


Nice, we don't see enough of the high CBD strains posted around here. I ended up getting three female ac/dc x good medicine, but one was not worth keeping. It was a very strange plant that had a 13+ week flowering time but finished at around 2 feet of solid bud. Absolutely no stretch, but it didn't even start bud production for maybe four or five weeks after I flipped it. The other two I have kept, one is a very bushy and branchy plant, the other much more of an indica looking pole style plant. This latter one produces buds that look similar to that Good Medicine.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 10, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Admittedly, the Black Lime intrigues me, but still, dat price tag, doe. The rest aren't that super interesting, and I think its really interesting that they are selling a Chem4 x Stardawg for that much, as Stardawg is already a Chem4 bx, and jj's gear is so much cheaper.
> 
> Decided to just say fuck it and buy another tent so I can start my testers, so I will get those going within the next week or so. I started 2 each of the seedsman og kush x ww and skywalker og x ww freebies yesterday to make sure my medium is suitable for seed plants. My current seed run is a pack of Kosher Kush, but they were in new sphagnum peat / perlite + growstones / ewc and these testers are going to be in reused coco peat / rice hulls / ewc.


How was your kosher run? Find anything worth while?


----------



## COGrown (Oct 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> How was your kosher run? Find anything worth while?


Oh, they are just entering flowering right now, just finished getting all of them sexed. Three are in early flowering and three more are still in transition. Found two very interesting males and one somewhat interesting male, and what appears to be six females. There were a couple more males that had too little branching and too much internodal space for me to use in an already stretchy line. I've noticed what I would say are two distinct phenotypes, with one more og kush in nature than the other, but again it is a little too early to tell. However, there are definitely females that are more stretchy (2-2.5x stretch for the ones I left untopped, 1.5x stretch for the one I topped), and have the the three leaf fan leaf look, and then there are also females that are shorter and substantially more branchy, but don't have the three bladed leaves. All of them stink, most noticeable smells are skunky lemons. Its hard for me to really tell with things like frost and whatnot this early, but in a garden currently completely composed of bodhi strains they don't look disappointing. I'll definitely be posting up plenty of pictures once they really get going.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 10, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Oh, they are just entering flowering right now, just finished getting all of them sexed. Three are in early flowering and three more are still in transition. Found two very interesting males and one somewhat interesting male, and what appears to be six females. There were a couple more males that had too little branching and too much internodal space for me to use in an already stretchy line. I've noticed what I would say are two distinct phenotypes, with one more og kush in nature than the other, but again it is a little too early to tell. However, there are definitely females that are more stretchy (2-2.5x stretch for the ones I left untopped, 1.5x stretch for the one I topped), and have the the three leaf fan leaf look, and then there are also females that are shorter and substantially more branchy, but don't have the three bladed leaves. All of them stink, most noticeable smells are skunky lemons. Its hard for me to really tell with things like frost and whatnot this early, but in a garden currently completely composed of bodhi strains they don't look disappointing. I'll definitely be posting up plenty of pictures once they really get going.


Years I grew 4 fems of Kosher and wasn't overall impressed. It was solid smoke but from a growers perspective, I had floppy girls, nute sensitivity, and of course low yield. Didn't really find a keeper in that small sample, but I'm sure good plants are in there. 

I hope you do find a keeper or satisfying plants. I just feel spoiled after Bodhi when it comes to expectations with beans.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Oct 10, 2014)

COGrown said:


> I started 2 each of the seedsman og kush x ww and skywalker og x ww freebies yesterday to make sure my medium is suitable for seed plants.


Don't sleep on that sw og x ww. I have one about a month into flower keeping up with all the prized females around her.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Years I grew 4 fems of Kosher and wasn't overall impressed. It was solid smoke but from a growers perspective, I had floppy girls, nute sensitivity, and of course low yield. Didn't really find a keeper in that small sample, but I'm sure good plants are in there.
> 
> I hope you do find a keeper or satisfying plants. I just feel spoiled after Bodhi when it comes to expectations with beans.


Two different cuts of kosher, one even from a dispensary, have been some of the absolute best og smoke I have had here in CO. The Clinic's cut of it is genuinely insane (when its not picked early, which is like 50% of the time) but that actual clone is locked up tighter than a nun's cunt. 



Tranquileyes said:


> Don't sleep on that sw og x ww. I have one about a month into flower keeping up with all the prized females around her.


Oh, there's a reason I started those. Let's say I have a pretty good feeling about where those og cuts came from, and maybe they involve the fact that Seedsman's freebies are produced in Spanish breeding facilities, and I seem to remember another breeder here in the USA recently outsourced their overseas operations to some Spanish breeders, and that USA breeder may have strains with both skywalker og and all different og kush cuts.... But of course that is just hearsay, and speculation, and conspiracy nonsense, or whatever. Definitely not startin' nothin'.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 10, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Two different cuts of kosher, one even from a dispensary, have been some of the absolute best og smoke I have had here in CO. The Clinic's cut of it is genuinely insane (when its not picked early, which is like 50% of the time) but that actual clone is locked up tighter than a nun's cunt.
> 
> 
> Oh, there's a reason I started those. Let's say I have a pretty good feeling about where those og cuts came from, and maybe they involve the fact that Seedsman's freebies are produced in Spanish breeding facilities, and I seem to remember another breeder here in the USA recently outsourced their overseas operations to some Spanish breeders, and that USA breeder may have strains with both skywalker og and all different og kush cuts.... But of course that is just hearsay, and speculation, and conspiracy nonsense, or whatever. Definitely not startin' nothin'.


Yes I smoked an awesome cut/selection (as I don't know if it was legit CO). That's what made me grow it. But if I wanted to go on an OG hunt again, I'd probably invest it all in OG18. Always good smoke, some amazing phenos, and probably the best of RP gear. Just my experience though, I did hope I'd have found a keeper but I've become bored of OG at this point. Mostly due to the mediocrity I've came across.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Oct 10, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Two different cuts of kosher, one even from a dispensary, have been some of the absolute best og smoke I have had here in CO. The Clinic's cut of it is genuinely insane (when its not picked early, which is like 50% of the time) but that actual clone is locked up tighter than a nun's cunt.
> 
> 
> Oh, there's a reason I started those. Let's say I have a pretty good feeling about where those og cuts came from, and maybe they involve the fact that Seedsman's freebies are produced in Spanish breeding facilities, and I seem to remember another breeder here in the USA recently outsourced their overseas operations to some Spanish breeders, and that USA breeder may have strains with both skywalker og and all different og kush cuts.... But of course that is just hearsay, and speculation, and conspiracy nonsense, or whatever. Definitely not startin' nothin'.


Very interesting dude. Care to elaborate on said hearsay? lol. 
I did a bunch of digging, and its hard to find anything about sm genetics, other than the fact sam skunkman is one of the breeders..... 

Now I'm intrigued since I'm also sitting on a few of their OG kush fem beans as well.


----------



## MarWan (Oct 10, 2014)

this is a WW x OGKush or OGKush x WW I forgot which 1 was it, but it was an attitude fem freebie, week 10


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 10, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> Very interesting dude. Care to elaborate on said hearsay? lol.
> I did a bunch of digging, and its hard to find anything about sm genetics, other than the fact sam skunkman is one of the breeders.....
> 
> Now I'm intrigued since I'm also sitting on a few of their OG kush fem beans as well.


I think Rare Dankness just outsourced their bean production to Spain. That would make sense.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 10, 2014)

Put my testers in Jiffy pucks since I don't have dirt. Cold as fuck in my grow room today, must have left the fan on. Put the testers in the veg cab for some warmth.


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thinking about some bodhi strains need something short,suggestions?stevey wonder?...


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 10, 2014)

Superstitious (stevie wonder) was a shorter stain. Stretch was 1.5-2. 9 to 10 weeks and all four of my gals were done. Good day smoke, balanced strain of both sativa/indica effects. All very uniform, didn't keep them in the garden but will return to the rest of the pack eventually. The standout pheno for me was one with darker leaves.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 10, 2014)

Leaf taco'ing - What's up with that? 

My Blue Tara is tacoing up like crazy, but my heats been about 22-25 (usually 23.5) degrees Celsius with lights on. Lights off temps drop to 21 and stays there. Is this a genetic thing that happens late in flower? too close to the light? seems odd that the cooler it's gotten outside the more my leaves have started to taco. I thought it was a heat related thing but I'm not having heat issues and my air flow is good.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2014)

tranquil elephantizer remix im going to be stoned


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 10, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> tranquil elephantizer remix im going to be stonedView attachment 3271556


Nice worm, looking lovely. How long did she take? What's she smell like?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 10, 2014)

i cut this girl a little early like 2 days over 7 weeks i need room for more plants but its dank smells really spicey, i quick dried a piece and it has a nice flavor to it


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I think Rare Dankness just outsourced their bean production to Spain. That would make sense.


Rare Dankness is all made in USA, 
Only available through legal USA resellers. The stuff they sell over seas is by RD Genetics, having always been making beans in Spain this is not recent outsourcing, same names different parent stock. According to Mrs Rare Dankness they do NOT hold the same mother stock as mentioned so in a way Rare Dankness made a cheap knockoff of itself using its a grade gear as marketing drive. It is all here on a thread called Rare Dankness / RD Genetics by Mrs Rare Dankness. I think it was called that, read it like a year ago.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 11, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> i cut this girl a little early like 2 days over 7 weeks i need room for more plants but its dank smells really spicey, i quick dried a piece and it has a nice flavor to it


Your pheno looks way frostier then mine.hopefully I find one like that when I run more. There's no way the one I got is going to be done anywhere before 11 weeks maybe even 12. She's going really really slow.

If I had to guess blue tara has 3x the weight of TER right now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 11, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Rare Dankness is all made in USA,
> Only available through legal USA resellers. The stuff they sell over seas is by RD Genetics, having always been making beans in Spain this is not recent outsourcing, same names different parent stock. According to Mrs Rare Dankness they do NOT hold the same mother stock as mentioned so in a way Rare Dankness made a cheap knockoff of itself using its a grade gear as marketing drive. It is all here on a thread called Rare Dankness / RD Genetics by Mrs Rare Dankness. I think it was called that, read it like a year ago.


Well, according to the Rare Dankness website they do produce seeds in Colorado, but do not ship these seeds anywhere. They do not even ship them within Colorado.

Their breeding program based in Spain is the one that produces seeds that anyone outside of Colorado would have access to. This is where all seeds sent to Attitude, Seedsman, etc originate from. So, yeah, they are in fact doing this out of Spain, and any seeds that anyone orders online anywhere in the world are made in Spain.

http://raredankness.com/AboutUs.htm


.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Oct 11, 2014)

*White Lotus*



11/11 with three runts... With eight good candidates, there must be a good Mom in there somewhere...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2014)

Very nice. I have eyed white lotus fora awhile now


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 11, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> *White Lotus*
> 
> View attachment 3271816
> 
> 11/11 with three runts... With eight good candidates, there must be a good Mom in there somewhere...


I think you will find something good. I'll have to drag my girls out for a photo shoot. I'm liking my taller one with more branching and great bud development. Second run, and will be more representative of what these genetics can do.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Oct 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I think you will find something good. I'll have to drag my girls out for a photo shoot. I'm liking my taller one with more branching and great bud development. Second run, and will be more representative of what these genetics can do.


Would love to see shots of your girls. How did your first run go? What were flowering time and yield like? Also, do you have a smoke report?


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 11, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Would love to see shots of your girls. How did your first run go? What were flowering time and yield like? Also, do you have a smoke report?


My first run/smoke report is in this thread. It wasn't a fair run as the plants suffered from high heart and small containers my. All and all my first opinions are, I can run this proper, this isn't the type I'd prefer to fuck with (more sativa than I'd like. 

Hence the second run. I'd like to do them proper. It was more day smoke than I'd prefer


----------



## D619 (Oct 11, 2014)

Blueberry Hill..
I'm going to let you guys decide what I should pop next.

Sky Lotus, SSDD or Golden Triangle?


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 11, 2014)

SSDD is my vote. That one sounds great. 

We should have a "Triangle off" I got Love Triangle coming I'm sure someone has some Black Triangle kicking around. Make a thread and fill it with Triangle awesomeness.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 11, 2014)

finally germed 4 black triangle last night, along with others. Was kinda having my own mini triangle-off with golden I have. Was thinking about running some Scott's OG by RD along side to try and see how the tk comes through on that but did not have the room atm. maybe if some of these seeds do not germ I will have room but otherwise it is gonna be full till I get these sexed


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 11, 2014)

Mine won't be here for probably another week or so.


----------



## calicat (Oct 12, 2014)

D619 Sky lotus since I likely doubt I'll be able to rotate mine even in 2015 lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 12, 2014)

D619 said:


> Blueberry Hill..
> I'm going to let you guys decide what I should pop next.
> 
> Sky Lotus, SSDD or Golden Triangle?


Sky lotus so i know what to expect from mine lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 12, 2014)

self sacrificing sample.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 12, 2014)

it's wet, but it's also very dense, this was from one of the lowest parts on the plant. 

 

I'm starting to get very concerned about humidity luckily outside temps are real low. I added another passive intake too. My exhaust is good.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 12, 2014)

Gah, I hate loosing power! Missed a whole 12/12 period. My garden stench is beginning to seep out and my clone bucket isn't cloning. Fuck, can't even make coffee!


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 12, 2014)

Sure you van have coffee, just gotta do that shot cowboy style over a fire lol. Grind your beans between some rocks, strain with a sock and bammo you got yoursepf a brew on par with starbucks lol. Sorry to hear about your power, shit suck. Worried about this winter because they say it is supposed to be as cold as last year and my power went out just cus of how cold it was lol.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 12, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Sure you van have coffee, just gotta do that shot cowboy style over a fire lol. Grind your beans between some rocks, strain with a sock and bammo you got yoursepf a brew on par with starbucks lol. Sorry to hear about your power, shit suck. Worried about this winter because they say it is supposed to be as cold as last year and my power went out just cus of how cold it was lol.


Well no worries now because, YAY FUCKING POWER IS BACK ON! Now to check the ladies


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Well no worries now because, YAY FUCKING POWER IS BACK ON! Now to check the ladies



My power has been going off and on all morning. Fucking DTE. I've been sitting on hold for 40 minutes now waiting to chew them a new ass....


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 12, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> My power has been going off and on all morning. Fucking DTE. I've been sitting on hold for 40 minutes now waiting to chew them a new ass....


Yep, sounds like DTE. 14 hours of no electricity. Worse part neighbors had power in their building, but nope no power here.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Yep, sounds like DTE. 14 hours of no electricity. Worse part neighbors had power in their building, but nope no power here.


You've never experienced air pump shutdown from no 'lectro, I take it.............it's definitely an argument _against _DWC. It rarely happens, but when it does, the roots start drowning from the oxygen shutoff. Mine would all be dead in 24 hours.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> You've never experienced air pump shutdown from no 'lectro, I take it.............it's definitely an argument _against _DWC. It rarely happens, but when it does, the roots start drowning from the oxygen shutoff. Mine would all be dead in 24 hours.


I was concerned about my clones in the bucket, but they bounced back. Little root structure so I was a tad concerned.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 12, 2014)

K so I am pretty sure I am just tripping and this is good fungi but I would like some feedback. You guys ever get white fuzz (mycelium pretty sure) all over your tap root within a day of germing cus shit is making me tweak lol. I have seen it but these little ones got it going pretty gnarly. Only waiting on 1 lucky charms and 2 golden triangle to start a tap, all the others have germed. Black triangle is in the lead for heads above ground count, it also has this fuzz on all.
well here are some pics of two of the black triangle seeds, sorry for the led effect tried to white balance and flash it out but these are off my phone.
Pretty sure it is some good organics at work but would like confirmation to ease my mind lol. hey @hyroot care to weigh in, you know whats up with organics


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 13, 2014)

At least if we get power cuts here we get warned and it is timetabled so one can prepare. Got backup genset able to run fans AC and a few t5 fixtures to tide girls over. OK for one day but two in a row and low light stress is an issue. Sucks.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 13, 2014)

I've worked at the coal burner in Monroe a bunch of times lol. Don't blame me during the outages


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 13, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> I've worked at the coal burner in Monroe a bunch of times lol. Don't blame me during the outages


The most common excuse here is wet coal. But it really is a way to dick us onto paying more. Anyhoooo. Some Dank Sinatra Remix


----------



## D619 (Oct 13, 2014)

Sky Lotus for the win..


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 13, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> The most common excuse here is wet coal. But it really is a way to dick us onto paying more. Anyhoooo. Some Dank Sinatra RemixView attachment 3272811 View attachment 3272812


that looks lovely hamish.

Blue Tara has super sandy trichs, not sticky at all, I touch my GSOGs and they glue themselves to my fingers where as the blue tara just leaves my finger tips shining with little diamonds. Definite blueberry smell coming threw. Going to be very careful and slow during the trim of this girl, I have potential for a lot of hash material if it all doesn't get fucked up during handling. Delicate trichomes it would seem. 

TER has a more red berry smell, more cherry smelling I'd say. One of my GSOGs seems to have the grape starting to come threw as well, I have a nice fruity bouquet.

So much white hairs left on both of these that I don't know if I'll be finished by the 30th, I was really hoping for the 22nd but don't think that's going to happen by the looks of em. 30th would be 11.5 weeks from 12/12 switch.

I THINK I found which clone is the Blue Tara, going to grab a couple more clones off em both and put them into flower to see for sure, pretty sure it's the one throwing more leaves then the other. Going to run 4 of these clone and see what I can do, I bet I can get close to a lb. off my 400 watt with the way she produces.

And the best news, 2/4 testers are out of the soil today. Hoping the other 2 will be soon to follow  Can't wait to get these vegged and in to flower but that's at least 8 weeks away.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 13, 2014)

Well my garden is looking sexy. 4 Afkan X Snow Lotus, and 4 Afkan x 88g13/HP were popped and in cubed as we speak. Hope to see some stems rising up when I get home. 

Really liking the one White Lotus with its strong OG frame and good bud production. This time around I'll be able to give a more fair assessment. Excited to see how she performs, and I believe she will finish up by the end of the month, sooner than the first run.


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm looking at purchasing a pack of Jabba's Stash and Head Trip. I've been trying to decide on my next seed purchase and I've decided to try Bodhi.

Jabba's stash because Bubba kush is one of my favorites, should be an awesome cross judging by the description.

Head Trip is supposed to have that earthy, cocoa flavor I love and description says this is the last run of these because Bodhi lost the mother in a heat wave. Says to enjoy, share and breed it, I plan to do just that.

Debating if I should split my order up into two seperate orders to get more freebies...


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 13, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> I'm looking at purchasing a pack of Jabba's Stash and Head Trip. I've been trying to decide on my next seed purchase and I've decided to try Bodhi.
> 
> Jabba's stash because Bubba kush is one of my favorites, should be an awesome cross judging by the description.
> 
> ...


I think both are good choices. Most of the time I say fuck the freebies as they probably won't get planted and to be honest the breeders are hacks or the genetics just won't be as good as what I'm buying to begin with. I'd say don't pay twice for shipping unless you really want the freebies. And not all freebies are shit, I've had a couple good ones but I have enough gear I actually want


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 13, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I think both are good choices. Most of the time I say fuck the freebies as they probably won't get planted and to be honest the breeders are hacks or the genetics just won't be as good as what I'm buying to begin with. I'd say don't pay twice for shipping unless you really want the freebies. And not all freebies are shit, I've had a couple good ones but I have enough gear I actually want


Yea, agreed I'm not too interested in what I'd get for freebies and have a bunch of freebies already. So good point. 

Guess I drop the $150, get the guarantee and hope for the best.

Cross that Head Trip with some Jedi kush or Skywalker and call the babies Jedi Mind Trick lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 13, 2014)

[QUOTE="BDOGKush, post: 10966858, member: 689964"

Cross that Head Trip with some Jedi kush or Skywalker and call the babies Jedi Mind Trick lol 
[/QUOTE]

I posted this in a hydro thread, but l-r it's a Goji girl, and Goji boy [ the short one - go figure], and a DNA Lemon Skunk. I'm moving the boy out, but will gather some pollen to make some s-1s on the bottom branches. It'd be incredible to get another berry goji fem - but daddy sure looks like the short berry female I had so.....

How does Lemon Berry Goji sound?


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I posted this in a hydro thread, but l-r it's a Goji girl, and Goji boy [ the short one - go figure], and a DNA Lemon Skunk. I'm moving the boy out, but will gather some pollen to make some s-1s on the bottom branches. It'd be incredible to get another berry goji fem - but daddy sure looks like the short berry female I had so.....
> 
> How does Lemon Berry Goji sound?
> 
> View attachment 3273043


Sounds like a tea lol 








Your plants look nice, I love those fat Indica leaves. Is that typical for Goji? I tend to stay away from Sativa or Sativa Dom hybrids. The description I read said Goji is sativa Dom and gets tall.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 13, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> And not all freebies are shit,


I know that's right.. I caught my Goji keeper from the attitude bday promo a couple years back


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 13, 2014)

blowincherrypie said:


> I know that's right.. I caught my Goji keeper from the attitude bday promo a couple years back


I'm still running my Goji freebie as well. She is what started my Bodhi collection. Still need to buy a pack and see what else I may find.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 13, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> Sounds like a tea lol
> 
> Your plants look nice, I love those fat Indica leaves. Is that typical for Goji? I tend to stay away from Sativa or Sativa Dom hybrids. The description I read said Goji is sativa Dom and gets tall.


The two girls ran previously, one was short and bushy [berry pheno] and the other tall, growing 4 main totem poles after being topped. I fear that's the female I have now. It was a good buzz, but had a pine smell and taste


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 13, 2014)

blowincherrypie said:


> I know that's right.. I caught my Goji keeper from the attitude bday promo a couple years back


I was an all fem bean popper until 2 free Chernobyl babes introduced themselves.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 13, 2014)

4/4 out of soil on my testers.

Heats rolling in tomorrow apparently, 25 and raining...  not good for dense buds. going to bring the dehumidifier up to be safe.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice only had one of the lucky charms not pop so far out of the 16 seeds. Getting colder here and we just had like flash flood rains today shit was ridiculous, saw a car hydroplane off the road as it was going for an off ramp on my way home from work.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 13, 2014)

ugh, my signature can only have 2 links.... yet you see some of the monstrosities that people have as sigs that take up half a page....

I wanted to link my test grow in there, but neither of the other grows are finished yet.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-test-grow-gsc-x-g13-hp.847627/


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 14, 2014)

I placed my order, two packs w/ stealth shipping was a little more than I felt like spending this week. 

So I went with a pack of Head Trip, figured I should jump on it while I still have a chance to get them before they're all gone. I'll pick up Jabba's Stash some other time. I also tossed in a couple Female Seeds Lemon Kush and noticed that on my last Attitude order, I was sent regular freebies when my order says I picked feminized UFOs. Never even noticed until just now, I just assumed I had accidentally selected regulars.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 14, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> I placed my order, two packs w/ stealth shipping was a little more than I felt like spending this week.
> 
> So I went with a pack of Head Trip, figured I should jump on it while I still have a chance to get them before they're all gone. I'll pick up Jabba's Stash some other time. I also tossed in a couple Female Seeds Lemon Kush and noticed that on my last Attitude order, I was sent regular freebies when my order says I picked feminized UFOs. Never even noticed until just now, I just assumed I had accidentally selected regulars.



Just a heads up on the Lemon Kush.... Female Seeds has put them on clearance due to male flowers popping up. Keep an eye out for it. They tell you about it in their strain description on their site.

http://www.femaleseeds.nl/en/lemon-kush-13.html


.


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 14, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Just a heads up on the Lemon Kush.... Female Seeds has put them on clearance due to male flowers popping up. Keep an eye out for it. They tell you about it in their strain description on their site.
> 
> http://www.femaleseeds.nl/en/lemon-kush-13.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for looking out st0w, I read about it and decided just to get a couple instead of a pack. There is a guy on here running LK and IGF, I liked the look of his LK and that grower said his smells like lemon skittles. 1 out of 20 tossing male flowers doesn't completely scare me off. It's nice of them to be honest about their strains though.


----------



## Breko (Oct 14, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Just a heads up on the Lemon Kush.... Female Seeds has put them on clearance due to male flowers popping up. Keep an eye out for it. They tell you about it in their strain description on their site.
> 
> http://www.femaleseeds.nl/en/lemon-kush-13.html
> 
> ...


Pass!

something tells me the 1/20 ratio is a bit higher


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 14, 2014)

Breko said:


> Pass!
> 
> something tells me the 1/20 ratio is a bit higher


It's possible, but I at least give them credit for admitting the occurrence of male flowers. I have a couple freebies, will remain in the no go bin. 

Head trip sounds good. Keep us updated when you start those. Not much out there on it


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 14, 2014)

Breko said:


> Pass!
> 
> something tells me the 1/20 ratio is a bit higher


Ain't nobody got time for that! lol

I might roll the dice on a strain that was known to be excellent as far as male flower tendencies go, but I haven't seen enough rave reviews on that one to take the chance


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 14, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ain't nobody got time for that! lol


What? Plenty of people grow TGA gear lol 



TonightYou said:


> Head trip sounds good. Keep us updated when you start those. Not much out there on it


Will do, I'm hoping I get something with the cocoa flavor described in the description.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 14, 2014)

Humidity has dropped 20% and temp is 21 says it feels like 15.

We'll see what comes of this hopefully nothing. I've only had bud rot one time but i never want to flush an oz. of stuff I've spent months on again, that shit sucked.

I've always had good results with female seeds, they were the first breeder I grew and my buddy still raves about their pants.


----------



## Breko (Oct 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> It's possible, but I at least give them credit for admitting the occurrence of male flowers. I have a couple freebies, will remain in the no go bin.
> 
> Head trip sounds good. Keep us updated when you start those. Not much out there on it


I agree on giving them credit too. But if it were MY company I'd probably take the beans out of circulation.......


----------



## Breko (Oct 14, 2014)

Here's a headtrip I found....Must have had a few IPA's when I took the shot. LOL. Sorry.......

I've run 8 head trip beans and gotten 6 females. I have to be honest....Not my favorite B strain. IME they had that choco-minty-lime smell but lost it during the cure and the taste wasn't too strong. Don't get me wrong...It was still Great and some people loved it. For me the high was a bit weak BUT it had this weird dissociative quality to it. Like head detached from body. LOL. Good, just not for me.....Bit too functional of a daytime high for me. I like a good face/brain melt anytime of the day


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 14, 2014)

Breko said:


> View attachment 3273748
> Here's a headtrip I found....Must have had a few IPA's when I took the shot. LOL. Sorry.......
> 
> I've run 8 head trip beans and gotten 6 females. I have to be honest....Not my favorite B strain. IME they had that choco-minty-lime smell but lost it during the cure and the taste wasn't too strong. Don't get me wrong...It was still Great and some people loved it. For me the high was a bit weak BUT it had this weird dissociative quality to it. Like head detached from body. LOL. Good, just not for me.....Bit too functional of a daytime high for me. I like a good face/brain melt anytime of the day


Did you get any phenos that were more indica dominant?


----------



## Breko (Oct 14, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> Did you get any phenos that were more indica dominant?


Not a one! Maybe I just had bad luck. 2 of the plants were REALLLLLY airy. Yuck.


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 14, 2014)

Breko said:


> Not a one! Maybe I just had bad luck. 2 of the plants were REALLLLLY airy. Yuck.


Well damn, it was supposed to be mostly Indica, that's why I ordered it! I'm sure I'll enjoy it either way but like you, I want that Indica stone, not the clear Sativa "daytime" high. We'll see what I end up with, if it can relieve pain and/or nausea well then it's all good, head detached from body sounds cool lol and it looks frosty as fuck. 

Thank for sharing, it can be hard to find pictures other than stock breeder photos.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 15, 2014)

Both the TER and Blue Tara are just starting to fade out a bit, I think I am going to chop on the 1st-ish. They are still putting out loads of white hairs, just scoped em and lots of clear still. 

BT is starting to develop some real nice smells, starting to get a "blue" type smell off it, like those old plastic juice boxes with the peel off top. TER smells better IMO, has a strong fruit punchy/berry type smell, pretty strong hopefully it transitions to the smoke it would be amazing.


----------



## genuity (Oct 15, 2014)

Can not wait to see what you think of the smoke on that TER.
Fruit punch smells?hmm..berry...must be more SL?


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 15, 2014)

ARGH I am out of water, I buy the big 5 gallon jugs from the grocery. Tried to tranplant a dry pot and then water it after wards. root ball broke really bad, hopefully I didn't kill it, its the one I thought was th BT.

noob ass rooky mistake, was hoping to get these into flower next week, the suspected TER will be fine but this other one will need probably at least 2 more weeks to recover from that if it survives.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 15, 2014)

genuity said:


> Can not wait to see what you think of the smoke on that TER.
> Fruit punch smells?hmm..berry...must be more SL?


me too man, I'm not the greatest with smells I could be way off, but I try  lol. 

I want to grab a sample, but it just doesn't look ripe enough yet. This one has had a similar smell all the way threw flower so I think I'm right about the smell lol.

I seen the other day they make these neato little wine tasting kits where you smell a vial with a scent and then taste the wine and it makes it easier to pick up those flavours or something. We need one of those for cannabis lol.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 15, 2014)

Man, I love the smell of my tent! So many interesting aromas! From the sweet, funk, and what smells kinda like anise (coming off of the Malawi) my tent is full of aromas. It can be hard to distinguish the different aromas


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 15, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> ARGH I am out of water, I buy the big 5 gallon jugs from the grocery. Tried to tranplant a dry pot and then water it after wards. root ball broke really bad, hopefully I didn't kill it, its the one I thought was th BT.
> 
> noob ass rooky mistake, was hoping to get these into flower next week, the suspected TER will be fine but this other one will need probably at least 2 more weeks to recover from that if it survives.


As long as the roots don't break, I find it can actually help the plant take off. I wouldn't worry too much and keep an eye on her to see if you notice. 

Have bad water?


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 15, 2014)

no pictures of it to share with you all but you are indeed lucky and charmed to have some bodhi lucky charms in your stash. i liked it A LOT. so much so, i have four sprouts now and am hoping one is a male so i can make more seeds! would that be F2? i am not sure what the F1, F2, S1 stuff means yet with the little bit of research i've done...

however, here is a picture of my blue tara which smells awesome! she has a sweet smell to her that is very nice. she stretched on me a lot, at least three times, so i'm glad i did my usual and didn't do a long veg on her for a first run. she went in to flower after only 28 days of veg time.
 

she stretched past my canopy level and is a bit close to the light, but overall she is doing great! 

...did i mention she smells amazing? 

i am so looking forward to more lucky charms too.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 15, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> no pictures of it to share with you all but you are indeed lucky and charmed to have some bodhi lucky charms in your stash. i liked it A LOT. so much so, i have four sprouts now and am hoping one is a male so i can make more seeds! would that be F2? i am not sure what the F1, F2, S1 stuff means yet with the little bit of research i've done...
> 
> however, here is a picture of my blue tara which smells awesome! she has a sweet smell to her that is very nice. she stretched on me a lot, at least three times, so i'm glad i did my usual and didn't do a long veg on her for a first run. she went in to flower after only 28 days of veg time.
> View attachment 3274044
> ...


very nice! Well done. She is a stretcher. I don't mind the short veg at all 



TonightYou said:


> As long as the roots don't break, I find it can actually help the plant take off. I wouldn't worry too much and keep an eye on her to see if you notice.
> 
> Have bad water?


absolutely horrible water. Had the water guys test it at 875 or so, I forget. Was causing all sorts of skin issues. Got a water softener now and don't feel safe giving that water to the plants, I really gotta buy a cheap RO unit and see how it works.

lots of roots broke  half the ball was in the pot, the other half in my hands.


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 15, 2014)

thanks Mr.Head - i have enjoyed your posts about the BT thanks for sharing the knowledge


----------



## calicat (Oct 15, 2014)

Undercovergrow...yes if you were lucky enough to find a male in your pack and chose to cross your favorite female to that said male that would be your filial generation number 2 or f2 series. S1 etc is in reference to selfing. Meaning you imparted natural or chemical means to reverse a sex in hopes of collecting pollen to fabricate feminized seeds where most will become females in theory.


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 15, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> no pictures of it to share with you all but you are indeed lucky and charmed to have some bodhi lucky charms in your stash. i liked it A LOT. so much so, i have four sprouts now and am hoping one is a male so i can make more seeds! would that be F2? i am not sure what the F1, F2, S1 stuff means yet with the little bit of research i've done...


F1 Hybrid - A cross between two genetically different plants. In order to have predictable pheno types in the F1 generation two homozygous plants need to be bred. 

F2 Hybrid - A self or cross pollination of F1s. They tend to show more pheno variation than F1s. This is what you'll get if you cross a male and female from your F1s.Cross the F2s and you'll have F3 ect.

S1 - A self pollinated line, you only need one female. If you were to treat your female with colloidal silver and use that pollen on the same plant. You will have S1 seeds.

That's how I understand it at least.


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 15, 2014)

thank you very much for the clarification BDOGKush! so these will be an F2 of the lucky charms...cool.  from your definition and what i've read, does that mean F2s aren't as good as the F1s?

ETA: thanks calicat!


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 15, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> thank you very much for the clarification BDOGKush! so these will be an F2 of the lucky charms...cool.  from your definition and what i've read, does that mean F2s aren't as good as the F1s?


It's not that they are "not as good". They simply show more variation from both sides of the parental lineage


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 15, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> very nice! Well done. She is a stretcher. I don't mind the short veg at all
> 
> 
> absolutely horrible water. Had the water guys test it at 875 or so, I forget. Was causing all sorts of skin issues. Got a water softener now and don't feel safe giving that water to the plants, I really gotta buy a cheap RO unit and see how it works.
> ...


Gotcha that's some basic water, I'd avoid it as well.

She should be fine, just slowed down. Give her some love and time, she should bounce back


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 15, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> thank you very much for the clarification BDOGKush! so these will be an F2 of the lucky charms...cool.  from your definition and what i've read, does that mean F2s aren't as good as the F1s?


Not entirely, with good breeding you will have very uniform plants out of F1s. The F2s will show less uniformity among phenos but don't seem to lose much in flavor or potency in my experience. I'm sure you will find great plants in your F2 Lucky Charms.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Oct 15, 2014)

I want to run a Dirty Hippy cross, so I've been planning on grabbing a pack of the dream beaver for a while now. However, I see there is an opportunity to grab a pack of Dirty Queen. My thought is to grab the DQ as I have several appy crosses, but on the other hand I have a bunch of Snow Queen beans which seem to be genetically similar to the DQ.

I see both strains are listed as 9 weekers, but Dream Beaver is sometimes listed as 9-10, I'm looking too find a special girl that finishes in 9. Does anyone have any info/suggestions?

Thanks Guys.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 15, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> I want to run a Dirty Hippy cross, so I've been planning on grabbing a pack of the dream beaver for a while now. However, I see there is an opportunity to grab a pack of Dirty Queen. My thought is to grab the DQ as I have several appy crosses, but on the other hand I have a bunch of Snow Queen beans which seem to be genetically similar to the DQ.
> 
> I see both strains are listed as 9 weekers, but Dream Beaver is sometimes listed as 9-10, I'm looking too find a special girl that finishes in 9. Does anyone have any info/suggestions?
> 
> Thanks Guys.


Goji..I really can't say enough about her


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 15, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> Not entirely, with good breeding you will have very uniform plants out of F1s. The F2s will show less uniformity among phenos but don't seem to lose much in flavor or potency in my experience. I'm sure you will find great plants in your F2 Lucky Charms.


that's some great information-the strain is amazing with pain management, definitely a keeper.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 15, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> TER smells better IMO, has a strong fruit punchy/berry type smell, pretty strong hopefully it transitions to the smoke it would be amazing.


Weed tasting like it smells is always impressive to me. So many times I grow a plant that smells great but tastes nothing like it smells.




Mr.Head said:


> I really gotta buy a cheap RO unit and see how it works.


I've been rocking this one for a year or so and I love it. The problem with most RO units is that they waste so much water. This one doesn't waste a drop, and it removes 93% of disolved solids including chloramines. Great deal IMO

http://www.homedepot.com/s/counter%20top%20water%20purifier?NCNI-5

.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 15, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> me too man, I'm not the greatest with smells I could be way off, but I try  lol.
> 
> I want to grab a sample, but it just doesn't look ripe enough yet. This one has had a similar smell all the way threw flower so I think I'm right about the smell lol.
> 
> I seen the other day they make these neato little wine tasting kits where you smell a vial with a scent and then taste the wine and it makes it easier to pick up those flavours or something. We need one of those for cannabis lol.


Bush Weed! I always have some Swazi or Transkei around, they seem to reset the pallette just fine. After a few hits of Swazi some dank just explodes over the taste buds. Whatever the crappy local one is, get a little and see if it works. For smells, a stick of vanilla helps a lot. Resets the nose.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Oct 15, 2014)

F2's will give you recessive traits and are no better or worse than F1's...It just depends what you're looking for.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Oct 15, 2014)

F2 done by inexperienced growers or bred 1-1 (bottle necked) will degrade quality IMO.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 15, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> I want to run a Dirty Hippy cross, so I've been planning on grabbing a pack of the dream beaver for a while now. However, I see there is an opportunity to grab a pack of Dirty Queen. My thought is to grab the DQ as I have several appy crosses, but on the other hand I have a bunch of Snow Queen beans which seem to be genetically similar to the DQ.
> 
> I see both strains are listed as 9 weekers, but Dream Beaver is sometimes listed as 9-10, I'm looking too find a special girl that finishes in 9. Does anyone have any info/suggestions?
> 
> Thanks Guys.


Dream Beaver is the best weed I have ever grown or smoked. Frost from week two flower, insane vigor, open bushy structure like they train themselves. Massive yield. POTENT. No pheno finished in under 9 to my taste, but a few did hit an acceptable harvest window around 8 weeks flower. These were chemmy/fruity buds, huge solid colas, very dense. The 11 weekers are where the magic is. Spicy, hashy flavor, unreal potency, ripples of euphoria through every nerve sometimes so strong even seasoned tokers go weak at the knees. Not for the inexperienced, no BS. Good nerve numbing effects but a total UP on all phenos, the best soothing effects of an Indy from a medical perspective with a potent psychedelic cerebral high. Buds sparkle in the light throwing off rainbows, trichs are HUGE. Phenomenal herb.
l


----------



## Tranquileyes (Oct 15, 2014)

blowincherrypie said:


> Goji..I really can't say enough about her


That has little to do with my question regarding Dirty Hippy, but I'm sitting on a pack of Goji so ill take that as reassurance in my bean choice lol.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Oct 15, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Dream Beaver is the best weed I have ever grown or smoked. Frost from week two flower, insane vigor, open bushy structure like they train themselves. Massive yield. POTENT. No pheno finished in under 9 to my taste, but a few did hit an acceptable harvest window around 8 weeks flower. These were chemmy/fruity buds, huge solid colas, very dense. The 11 weekers are where the magic is. Spicy, hashy flavor, unreal potency, ripples of euphoria through every nerve sometimes so strong even seasoned tokers go weak at the knees. Not for the inexperienced, no BS. Good nerve numbing effects but a total UP on all phenos, the best soothing effects of an Indy from a medical perspective with a potent psychedelic cerebral high. Buds sparkle in the light throwing off rainbows, trichs are HUGE. Phenomenal herb.
> l


I had a weird feeling you might chime in on this one, Mad lol. I dig the lack of phenol variance in that line, and I've legit contemplated grabbing a pack since that drop. I can't believe it's been in stock at so many banks this long.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 15, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Weed tasting like it smells is always impressive to me. So many times I grow a plant that smells great but tastes nothing like it smells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's up with the RO? We've got excellent water!

I've got two Lucky Charms F2, will be starting a couple more as soon as the Afkan testers move out of seedling stage. The two are a bit different in structure and leaf variation, but looking healthy. They will be up potted as soon as I harvest Bangi Haze, MLI, or White Lotus as they are due to start coming down in the next three weeks.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 15, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> What's up with the RO? We've got excellent water!


When I first switched to organics the consensus on the site that I frequented was that chloramines were not good for the microbes in the soil. I don't know how big of a deal it really is, but I figured for $100 it was worth playing it safe.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 15, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> When I first switched to organics the consensus on the site that I frequented was that chloramines were not good for the microbes in the soil. I don't know how big of a deal it really is, but I figured for $100 it was worth playing it safe.


Yeah, it's 'not good' for them, it kills them pretty effectively, actually. Chloramine is a bitch, too, that's what we use in Denver. My plants get plenty of vitamin c because of it. 



Tranquileyes said:


> I want to run a Dirty Hippy cross, so I've been planning on grabbing a pack of the dream beaver for a while now. However, I see there is an opportunity to grab a pack of Dirty Queen. My thought is to grab the DQ as I have several appy crosses, but on the other hand I have a bunch of Snow Queen beans which seem to be genetically similar to the DQ.
> 
> I see both strains are listed as 9 weekers, but Dream Beaver is sometimes listed as 9-10, I'm looking too find a special girl that finishes in 9. Does anyone have any info/suggestions?
> 
> Thanks Guys.


Where is this dirty queen at?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 15, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> I had a weird feeling you might chime in on this one, Mad lol. I dig the lack of phenol variance in that line, and I've legit contemplated grabbing a pack since that drop. I can't believe it's been in stock at so many banks this long.


People are scared of the Dirty Hippy mate. Can't handle a little racing heart. I won't lie phenos were similar yet totally dissimilar. What they all had in common was the most intelligent open structure I have ever seen, huge dense unbroken colas, a hunger for Mg and CA, most CA hungry girls I ever grew. High is close enough, if you want a super sat effect then look no further. Flavor and bud structure were quite dissimilar. Had foxtaily yet dense buds, spiky OG looking buds, and Diesel type pine cones. Flavors were earthy hash, soury fruity chem, and one weird strange kitchen herbs and chair tea pheno. This one was sparse not huge colas like the rest. Otherworldy potency though. I didn't like her structure so didn't keep a clone, bad mistake. She yielded little but gawds, an was she powerful. No such thing as toking a little, one hit had me crawling out my own skin. So if you want a great pure Sativa up with very good pain numbing qualities, and a good yield if you are an experienced satty grower, plus you have an adventurous taste for various flavors, you will find at least one keeper, as long as you like your flavors wild as opposed to sweet and girly. Really FUN pack to run, only one caution is my keeper girl gave me two balls in early flower, so far all grow reports report this for the strongest phenotype, 'Milla' I call her. Also the best yielder, and fastest finisher, so if you find balls on your girl don't get disappointed get excited. They dont come back after plucking and cleaning the node and don't pop up from clone. So far everybody got that insanely potent spicy hashy foxtaily pheno. Might not finish fast but hell is she worth the wait.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 15, 2014)

Makes sense St0w. I just know our water quality is really good, and I check the reports yearly.

I am hesitating on buying Wish Mountain. It would be a great means of seeing how the different males affect the outcome on a female.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 15, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Makes sense St0w. I just know our water quality is really good, and I check the reports yearly.
> 
> I am hesitating on buying Wish Mountain. It would be a great means of seeing how the different males affect the outcome on a female.


Go with your gut, each time I second guessed but went for it I was disappointed with the run, like White Lotus. Got all boys in the end lol, so with the 10 girls from the DB run balance is restored I guess...


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 15, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Go with your gut, each time I second guessed but went for it I was disappointed with the run, like White Lotus. Got all boys in the end lol, so with the 10 girls from the DB run balance is restored I guess...


The odds of that happening are crazy low! I've got both gals of white lotus, need to take a clone of white lotus #1 as it doesn't look like I did before flowering. Her trichome coverage is out shining her sister, who is no slouch. All just in case, she will need some reveg, but I don't mind the time commitment as it allows other strains to flower


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 15, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Makes sense St0w. I just know our water quality is really good, and I check the reports yearly.
> 
> I am hesitating on buying Wish Mountain. It would be a great means of seeing how the different males affect the outcome on a female.


Seedsman is doing a 15% off sale for the next 24 hours if that sways you at all
Eta nvm you prob already saw that lol


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 15, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> That has little to do with my question regarding Dirty Hippy, but I'm sitting on a pack of Goji so ill take that as reassurance in my bean choice lol.


My bad I haven't really looked back to see what you have, or what your knowledge on the genetics are but I believe Snow Lotus and Dirty Hippy are "sisters." You had mentioned you were hoping to find something quick and myself and a few others have found a quicker Goji pheno so if you were looking for a first time Bodhi purchase I was just throwing that out there..

I see you know plenty and I'm not telling you anything you don't know so i will let my high ramblings finish here..


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 15, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> People are scared of the Dirty Hippy mate. Can't handle a little racing heart. I won't lie phenos were similar yet totally dissimilar. What they all had in common was the most intelligent open structure I have ever seen, huge dense unbroken colas, a hunger for Mg and CA, most CA hungry girls I ever grew. High is close enough, if you want a super sat effect then look no further. Flavor and bud structure were quite dissimilar. Had foxtaily yet dense buds, spiky OG looking buds, and Diesel type pine cones. Flavors were earthy hash, soury fruity chem, and one weird strange kitchen herbs and chair tea pheno. This one was sparse not huge colas like the rest. Otherworldy potency though. I didn't like her structure so didn't keep a clone, bad mistake. She yielded little but gawds, an was she powerful. No such thing as toking a little, one hit had me crawling out my own skin. So if you want a great pure Sativa up with very good pain numbing qualities, and a good yield if you are an experienced satty grower, plus you have an adventurous taste for various flavors, you will find at least one keeper, as long as you like your flavors wild as opposed to sweet and girly. Really FUN pack to run, only one caution is my keeper girl gave me two balls in early flower, so far all grow reports report this for the strongest phenotype, 'Milla' I call her. Also the best yielder, and fastest finisher, so if you find balls on your girl don't get disappointed get excited. They dont come back after plucking and cleaning the node and don't pop up from clone. So far everybody got that insanely potent spicy hashy foxtaily pheno. Might not finish fast but hell is she worth the wait.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Oct 15, 2014)

blowincherrypie said:


> My bad I haven't really looked back to see what you have, or what your knowledge on the genetics are but I believe Snow Lotus and Dirty Hippy are "sisters." You had mentioned you were hoping to find something quick and myself and a few others have found a quicker Goji pheno so if you were looking for a first time Bodhi purchase I was just throwing that out there..
> 
> I see you know plenty and I'm not telling you anything you don't know so i will let my high ramblings finish here..


Not at all dude lol. I was hoping you didn't take that as an asshole response. I only assumed you took me for one of the many "err I heard of this guy bodhi, can someone please recommend a 2 week finisher that yields 25 lbs a cola."

I've seen what great things the snow lotus can do when crossed with just about anything, now I'd like to see what his sister is all about. 

Sorry for the seemingly hostile response brother.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Oct 15, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Yeah, it's 'not good' for them, it kills them pretty effectively, actually. Chloramine is a bitch, too, that's what we use in Denver. My plants get plenty of vitamin c because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this dirty queen at?


Seed vault.


----------



## joeshivo (Oct 15, 2014)

Tester update will post pics in another week, but this is what I have gathered so far...

G13hpx Skywalker
I popped These guys the first night I got them whenever that was lol essentially it was the first day everyone started to receive them to lazy to check... So yes this cross has been really slow at growing compared to the g13hp x afkan
afkan

I put two straight in the flower room and both ended up males... I'm going to save them and see what happens with those. I also have 2 more in veg still and 1 more I just put in the flower room. Will report later on these


G13hp x afkan
Fast growers compared to the the g13hpx Skywalker. I'm getting the strongest stem rub smells off of them so far nice smells can't really describe it yet because it just started getting the smells today, unfortunately out of the 2 that I out straight into the flower room both were males. Ill be saving these also to examine them and probe them... I put another in the flower room today and I still have 2 more I'm vegging. I'll report back in another while with some decent pics


----------



## Breko (Oct 15, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/APEC-Water-5-Stage-Reverse-Drinking/dp/B00I0ZGOZM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1413419770&sr=8-2&keywords=ro+water+filter+system

Before I moved to the land of perfect tap water I used that system. Excellent product that didn't have that water wasting feature many possess.

My tap comes out at 7.1 with 40 ppm 

Add my nutes and it's a 6.5 without even trying.


----------



## Breko (Oct 15, 2014)

PS.....How's attitude been lately as far as green tape? They have a pack in stock from someone that is out at every other bank and I assume will be out on tude any minute. I realllllly want it but my last pack was green taped about a year ago and I haven't been back.....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 15, 2014)

Breko said:


> http://www.amazon.com/APEC-Water-5-Stage-Reverse-Drinking/dp/B00I0ZGOZM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1413419770&sr=8-2&keywords=ro water filter system
> 
> Before I moved to the land of perfect tap water I used that system. Excellent product that didn't have that water wasting feature many possess.
> 
> ...


That's a very reasonable price for a rig like that



Breko said:


> PS.....How's attitude been lately as far as green tape? They have a pack in stock from someone that is out at every other bank and I assume will be out on tude any minute. I realllllly want it but my last pack was green taped about a year ago and I haven't been back.....


My opinion only, but I think the plain envelope sans the mug/wallet/t-shirt is the best option with attitude. I placed a couple orders with them like this over the summer and they came through without a hitch.

I didn't get the guarantee because they were both small orders, but they would probably be willing to ship it to you like that with the guarantee if you ask when you place the order


----------



## IVIars (Oct 15, 2014)

Breko said:


> PS.....How's attitude been lately as far as green tape? They have a pack in stock from someone that is out at every other bank and I assume will be out on tude any minute. I realllllly want it but my last pack was green taped about a year ago and I haven't been back.....


My last 2 were taken. They were going through l.a. Found out today that their second attempt failed. It was kinda clever but apparently not enough. Will email them the pic again and see if the third attempt makes it.
31 orders over the past 3 years and this is the first time I've had trouble. Took an 8 month seed buying hiatus recently and after checking around the net it seems they've gotten tougher since then. 

RIP Lotus Larry and Super Snow Lotus. 22 of each gone forever


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 15, 2014)

I really don't get why they don't send beans in a letter, padded pack. Register it so they and the buyer know it's been delivered. Makes way more sense. Its cheaper, quicker and overall easier. Fuck breeder packs to begin with. Best ones I've seen are a simple tube or a baggie.


----------



## Breko (Oct 15, 2014)

Fugg it. Had to pull the trigger and hope.

I NEEDED those illuminati "Santa Muerta" beans....


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 15, 2014)

liked the sunshine daydream a lot too. second run:

Day 24 in flower. i also have a SSDD day 47 in flower-run 12/12--because i wanted some more ASAP. any damage to the leaves you might see is due to a shop-vac...have a minor gnat problem. vegged this one for 48 days before i put her to flower and am happy with her structure. she looks like she will give me a nice harvest. here is a bit farther away to see her a bit more:


----------



## coolkid.02 (Oct 16, 2014)

originally from vision creator these were from bodhi's fgen's… congo/kand








Bodhi Piff #7 aka Cuban Black Haze x a5/mirakel













ndnguys's 1979 XMAS Bud affie--prego with seed increase. --not bodhi.. i know 












Fantasy Island (purple urkle x green crack/tres dawg)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 16, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3274193


EPIC. My birth totem is Beaver lol. Pretty spot on I am always with head in the clouds and never sitting still about it. Now if only I can dream up some shit that doesn't cost money to pull off. Yeah them girls work as hard for you as any ladies out there, intensely rewarding experience, not forgetting that seed run in a hurry. Blew my mind.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I really don't get why they don't send beans in a letter, padded pack. Register it so they and the buyer know it's been delivered. Makes way more sense. Its cheaper, quicker and overall easier. Fuck breeder packs to begin with. Best ones I've seen are a simple tube or a baggie.


Right on. Breeders get their packs to me in the most simple packaging. No damages, losses, nothing. My first test gear I had no idea how the hell beans were fit in safely till I opened it. Plastic and sponge are wonderful things.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 16, 2014)

Dank Sinatra Remix day 50 flower
















Holy crap she finishes fast. Don't know about the Sinatra bit, but the DANK part suits her just fine. Smells like a mix of L.A Confidential and Bubba Kush with those deep coffee caramel tones. Makes me drool lol. No BS.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 16, 2014)

Beauties well done folks.

Some wonderful pics! So frosty


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 16, 2014)

Boooyah ! Love Triangle and Heaven Mountain in hand.

Got my order and attitude actually changed my freebies WTF!  they swapped out TH-seeds crap I already have a bunch of for that Grape Kush from CC. At least I don't have more TH seeds gear I'll never grow


----------



## Positivity (Oct 16, 2014)

BOOYAH! First crack at bodhi...Going to do one strain at a time.

Anyone grown these out yet?

I'm thinking strange brew..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 16, 2014)

Positivity said:


> BOOYAH! First crack at bodhi...Going to do one strain at a time.
> 
> Anyone grown these out yet?
> 
> ...



I'd go with Heaven Mountain. That one has intrigued me for a while.....


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 16, 2014)

I agree only cause I have a pack and can't get too it for a while. Testers first.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 16, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Boooyah ! Love Triangle and Heaven Mountain in hand.
> 
> Got my order and attitude actually changed my freebies WTF!  they swapped out TH-seeds crap I already have a bunch of for that Grape Kush from CC. At least I don't have more TH seeds gear I'll never grow


If you have an A-Train, run it.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 16, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> If you have an A-Train, run it.


Not A-train, a BUNCH of sage n sour, a few lambos, wreckage, HOGG, just a bunch of shit I have no intention of ever growing. Got some more wreckage with this order but at least they replaced the skunk xxx with the Grape Kush. Suspect breeder and a skunk strain? No chance I'll run that ever. 

The sage n sour intrigued me at first but the more I read about it....


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 16, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Not A-train, a BUNCH of sage n sour, a few lambos, wreckage, HOGG, just a bunch of shit I have no intention of ever growing. Got some more wreckage with this order but at least they replaced the skunk xxx with the Grape Kush. Suspect breeder and a skunk strain? No chance I'll run that ever.
> 
> The sage n sour intrigued me at first but the more I read about it....


That's the thing with THSeeds. I've definitely smoked good gear of theirs and loved MK Ultra. Yet after two critical hogs which should have been called critical microseeding mid grade at best, I just can't see myself wasting time and space if a breeder will release what is utter shit in my opinion.


----------



## Positivity (Oct 16, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'd go with Heaven Mountain. That one has intrigued me for a while.....





Mr.Head said:


> I agree only cause I have a pack and can't get too it for a while. Testers first.


Alright...heaven mountain it is! get them germing pronto..

They all look good but heaven mountain caught my eye too. Skip goji and straight to bodhis cut...


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 16, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Not A-train, a BUNCH of sage n sour, a few lambos, wreckage, HOGG, just a bunch of shit I have no intention of ever growing. Got some more wreckage with this order but at least they replaced the skunk xxx with the Grape Kush. Suspect breeder and a skunk strain? No chance I'll run that ever.
> 
> The sage n sour intrigued me at first but the more I read about it....


I'm one who's posted less than stellar words on sage n sour. But I ordered a 5pk of A-Train after loving the freebie. 

I sadly culled an extremely healthy A-Train in August. I only had room for one more girl in bloom, and [now] regretfully chose a Dinachem because there was a cat on RIU that went hysterical when I opined that Dinafem, ime, had been reliable B+ beans, so I wanted to run the one I had. Haven't seen that guy since then - but I should have kept the A-Train, even though I have more. Everybody has preferences; chem/pine taste just isn't for me.


----------



## kona gold (Oct 16, 2014)

Breko said:


> View attachment 3266342
> View attachment 3266344 View attachment 3266345
> View attachment 3266346 View attachment 3266348
> 
> Deadly G x Blueberry Indica @ 74 days. One branch got hit with pollen from a Blueberry Blast male from Snowhigh.


Hey Brek...o, how did that deadly g x blueberry turn out? Look dank n kushy! Also what's your final thoughts on Strange Love, which looks very nice by the way!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)

Goji f2


----------



## D619 (Oct 17, 2014)

Blueberry Hill...


----------



## Breko (Oct 17, 2014)

View attachment 3274470


Dr.D81 said:


> Goji f2
> View attachment 3274969 View attachment 3274970


Droooool....Gonna be KILL.


----------



## Breko (Oct 17, 2014)

Welp.....I held back since the beginning of June when wifey pointed out how much cash I'd spent on beaners In may (1500 I think?)...

On Sunday I let the flood gates open.....Since then it's like I can't get enough. 
Now waiting on orders from 5 different banks.


----------



## D619 (Oct 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Goji f2
> View attachment 3274969 View attachment 3274970


How far into flower are you?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 17, 2014)

Breko said:


> Welp.....I held back since the beginning of June when wifey pointed out how much cash I'd spent on beaners In may (1500 I think?)...
> 
> On Sunday I let the flood gates open.....Since then it's like I can't get enough.
> Now waiting on orders from 5 different banks.


Just popped my first home made beans, (GSC x OG) x Dream Beaver, and Salvation BX. What bugs me is if it ends up being fun, so many little crosses of mine are getting a run, so many paid packs will have to wait...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 17, 2014)

Hmmmmkay... just hit a little speed dried bud from the DS rmx, dried it over three days by just removing from the cola and leaving out on my t5 rig, just a little warm not hot. Tastes like banana kiddies medicine, gentle hints of pine all riding in on a wave of LA dank, no way to describe that but to say you know that exotic 'white taste L.A confidential has got, that. Almost white widow-esque. Very complex flavor, insanely dank. A taste in there we can't pin down, in my wife's words "some kind of plant" to which I was like 'err so you are saying this weed tastes like smoking a plant?' Lol. Starts of like a mild Indy, slow creeper, then hits right in the frontal cortex like a velvet jackhammer. I am getting more blazed as I type still wow. Strong buzz in the muscles, a little uncomfortable at first, like when you go for a proper massage and it tingles in a way that makes you want to either giggle or jump. Finding it a little hard holding my head up neck turned to jelly. The cured bud is going to demand maximum respect. We only toked a one hit bong each.


----------



## Positivity (Oct 17, 2014)

Bodhi gives fat seeds..

Do a little germ report for y'all on heaven mountain. By the looks of these seeds if they don't germinate it's my fault. Scarified, paper towel, r/o with a little h2o2


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 17, 2014)

Positivity said:


> Bodhi gives fat seeds..
> 
> Do a little germ report for y'all on heaven mountain. By the looks of these seeds if they don't germinate it's my fault. Scarified, paper towel, r/o with a little h2o2
> 
> View attachment 3275029 View attachment 3275030


I've only popped 8 from him so far but they have all popped and been out of the soil in 3 days-ish.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 17, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Just popped my first home made beans, (GSC x OG) x Dream Beaver, and Salvation BX


Stolen intellectual property

This is troubling


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Stolen intellectual property
> 
> This is troubling


Made me spill my coffee with a chuckle on that one!


----------



## joeshivo (Oct 17, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm one who's posted less than stellar words on sage n sour. But I ordered a 5pk of A-Train after loving the freebie.
> 
> I sadly culled an extremely healthy A-Train in August. I only had room for one more girl in bloom, and [now] regretfully chose a Dinachem because there was a cat on RIU that went hysterical when I opined that Dinafem, ime, had been reliable B+ beans, so I wanted to run the one I had. Haven't seen that guy since then - but I should have kept the A-Train, even though I have more. Everybody has preferences; chem/pine taste just isn't for me.


Hey dude, I ran a dinafem freebie last winter dimachem... I thought it was going to be terrible till like 4 weeks into flower and it actually turned into my top 5 smokes.... Funny thing about that girl dimachem I only got to smoke maybe 5 or 10 bowl packs of her before I got pulled over one day and the officer was just like get out of the car I can smell it back from my car... Lol .. I actually got took to jail and when the cops were weighing it out they were calling all the other cops in saying " holy shit, look at that or that's some dank" lol there was actually some bubble hash that was in the jar that they never filed in the report 1.5grams lol. At the end of the day they said I had less than an ounce (which I don't believe it weighed that little of an amount lol ) and they let me out for free and I paid the fines and everything is bueno 

Moral of my story is that dimachem rocked... I think lol ... Luckily I was able to harvest some seeds off of here before hand Ancient Og x Dimachem I call her The Beast of The East!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 17, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> Hey dude, I ran a dinafem freebie last winter dimachem... I thought it was going to be terrible till like 4 weeks into flower and it actually turned into my top 5 smokes....


Don't get me wrong about Dinachem - it does, in fact, reek, and has good potency. It ran 10 weeks, and is as sticky as flypaper. I'd recommend it in a second to someone who enjoys that flavor. If it was all I had, I'd benefit from it. Just saying, that in retrospect, I wish I'd saved the A-Train instead. 




st0wandgrow said:


> Stolen intellectual property
> 
> This is troubling


Ha ha ha ha ha etc !

There are a lot of adjectives that apply here, like 'typical', or 'hysterical' for instance. The least would be 'troubling'.

Even so....we all are what we are, and that cat sure grows pretty weed, so....


----------



## Breko (Oct 17, 2014)

Gonna give tigermelon appy and goji stardawg another week or so. Most are about 14" tall now. Then transplanting to 7 gallons for the Flip. They both STINK in veg.

The GGG's are a bit slower. But I'm working with GSC, cherry pie and OG lines....Par for the course.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Stolen intellectual property
> 
> This is troubling


With permission from all involved, plus not distributing so strictly speaking I am working under creative commons license with no right to distribute which I am honoring 100 percent  Dude Bodhi is sending me some beans simply because I want to make a cross called Dong Cheese. M4k offered to help me select boys and asked for some beans if anything good comes out. Not everybody dislikes people being nice StOw. It happens to open some doors here and there. You should try it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 17, 2014)

Thank you for the compliment Amos. Even though disguised as it was, I noticed and appreciated. I hate humans, love weed.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 17, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> With permission from all involved, plus not distributing so strictly speaking I am working under creative commons license with no right to distribute which I am honoring 100 percent


Touche' !



Mad Hamish said:


> Thank you for the compliment Amos. Even though disguised as it was, I noticed and appreciated. I hate humans, love weed.


Funny thing - I've never been too fond of, oh, I don't know....say 90% of humans. I've burned bridges w/o regrets all my life....made judgements and held grudges. It's always been easy to spot buzzkill, and that's always been reason enough to purge those people that I wasn't required in some way to deal with.

It dawned on me recently, that a new approach might be worth a try. Maybe dig a little deeper - look harder for the good, even in those that often make it difficult. A man who's unwilling to grant forgiveness, can't expect forgiveness, and that's pretty important to me.

So we're good, MH. I dropped a 'diguised' nugget elsewhere for the tiger. 

Apologies for the non-Bodhi post that could have been done in a private e-mail. It just seemed like a good opportunity to 'test' the new approach.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 17, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Not everybody dislikes people being nice StOw. It happens to open some doors here and there. You should try it.


It was a joke. I'm happy to see that you took it as such (kinda).

FWIW, I do consider myself nice .... to those that are deserving of my kindness. There are patients here in Michigan that I help out a great deal completely free of charge. Not because I have to, but because it's something nice that I can do for them. You might not consider that "being nice", but in comparison to the test beans that you grow and document on pot forums, I'd say it is.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 17, 2014)

contemplating germinating a few db, malawi or c99s for a nu pol proj.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey all! I, for one appreciate the new approach... the old kept me from posting here, LOL!

I got some testers the other day...



I had told Mrs B that I was geezer growing for geezers, and she hooked me up, to say the least... things at the Rock 'n Roll Rest Home may never be the same, LOL!

I've read about Bodhi's gear for a while, but have only started it recently. Just finished up a pack of ATF's and one SSDD... and even before they are finished curing, I am loving them! 4 of the ATF's seeded themselves, and even they are up there. Tried some Goji freebies once, only got males, but got some interesting crosses, and a load of pixie dust!

I just dropped 5x of the Good Medicine x 88g13/hp, and this seems like a good crowd to ask what I might expect. I grow underground, and headroom can be an issue!

Also, I don't know much about the POG. I found a Flying Dutchman Pot of Gold... and I saw that Bodhi had a POG x Snow Lotus called Gold Lotus... but no description.

And, thanks for the great and free exchange of information, I need all the help I can get, and hope I can pay forward some of what I've learned .


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> That's the thing with THSeeds. I've definitely smoked good gear of theirs and loved MK Ultra. Yet after two critical hogs which should have been called critical microseeding mid grade at best, I just can't see myself wasting time and space if a breeder will release what is utter shit in my opinion.


 yo bro how did u like the mk ultra i got 2 that smell unique, my bodhi gear is killing it the ter are dank and sugar coated will be harvesting in the next week or so, so there will be alot of porn


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 17, 2014)

Eh, life's too short to hold grudges. Forgive, forget, and move on. I know I can make a terrible impression at times, and it is not necessarily a reflection of a character flaw or permanence. Could be a bad day, a misinterpretation, any host of things. 

I've certainly have known people I've had to cut out of my life. I can't be dealing with bullshit, drama queens, haters or overall shitty people. Life goes on, rather not dictate the energy to hating or being upset by others.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 17, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> yo bro how did u like the mk ultra i got 2 that smell unique, my bodhi gear is killing it the ter are dank and sugar coated will be harvesting in the next week or so, so there will be alot of porn


I haven't grown it but, the cut I use to get off of a caregiver before he lost it was easily in my top ten smokes of all time. And while I haven't smoked as long as some here (only a decade, but I'm catching up!), I have certainly smoked more than my fair share and others
Honestly, that cut was simply amazing.

Eta: it smelled sweet with a real raw Chem smell. Man, just thinking about it makes me miss it. One hit wonder, which is rare for me to find, with mind warping and body blanket effect of comfort


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 17, 2014)

thanks tonight, it has a good yield i got 2 of them but the smell is amazeing really strong and different cant wait


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 17, 2014)

One Love Amos. I know you were taking the piss as hard as I was mate. We both got to blow off some steam here. If i have to have an argument I would rather have it with you than anybody else on here. I feel we both allowed each other a fair amount of BS. Much appreciated. Hope you feel as much better as I do.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 17, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> thanks tonight, it has a good yield i got 2 of them but the smell is amazeing really strong and different cant wait


I hope you find some magic, and definitely drop your experience on the gals. As much as I hated critical hog, and probably wouldn't buy personally from them again after such a negative experience, I know there is potential in them. Honestly, even that grower, who's super old school hood, fucking missed that cut. He would run. 100 beans at once to find females. Houses in Detroit are cheap


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 17, 2014)

Stow, I did indeed get you wrong so my bad there. I would like to point out that since my comments on intellectual property, I did go and research the topic and found myself in the wrong on a few aspects. This i admitted to in the Gage thread so do please pardon my defensive stance. I will never make money out of, or cost an organisation money due to, my activities involving cannabis. I keep it to a strictly to hobby level, taking music and turning it into a career taught me a bit about passion and how you never turn what you love into what you make money from. Look bro, I have zero doibts you give away a lot of yourself, hence you used to get a lot of insanely positive feedback from me. It did annoy you to the level of baiting me out though. Not repeating the same mistake. You prefer me being a dick, no problem. I like kicking ass.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 17, 2014)

What's up with the backhanded complement Mad? Stow was just having some fun over a previous conversation and as I've stated I can attest he's a solid dude. I know text isn't the best medium for sarcasm and friendly jabs, but he was simply having some fun.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> What's up with the backhanded complement Mad? Stow was just having some fun over a previous conversation and as I've stated I can attest he's a solid dude. I know text isn't the best medium for sarcasm and friendly jabs, but he was simply having some fun.


why not leave this one to me and StOw my friend? Me and him get along, it will be one of the few times in history where Jock and Nerd unite lol... Getting to know each other via internet, what with no facial expressions or vocal intonation to give us hints as to intention, plus a language barrier, it takes a while. I prefer doing it from an assertive, strong position, which I think stow prefers also. This is the reason for our disagreement. I look like a pussy to him, he don't like pussies unless they come attached to bery nice legs. Female ones.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 17, 2014)

Gawds please excuse the spelling, I am way too clumsy for iPhones and similar crappe.


----------



## Breko (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 17, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> If i have to have an argument I would rather have it with you than anybody else on here.


That's quite a......compliment? 



Mad Hamish said:


> I look like a pussy to him, he don't like pussies.............


 LOL !


----------



## Breko (Oct 17, 2014)

Finally ordered a Blueberry BX from a breeder I KNOOOOOW is gonna be so fuckin legit!

Bout time.


----------



## Breko (Oct 17, 2014)

kona gold said:


> Hey Brek...o, how did that deadly g x blueberry turn out? Look dank n kushy! Also what's your final thoughts on Strange Love, which looks very nice by the way!!


Deadly G blueberry is pretty good. Great meds and if it didn't say BB I'd be stoked. Just loses most of the blue during cure. GREAT pain/night meds. Friends love it but I wish it had more berry 

Strange Love: Final thoughts. One of my favorite plants I've smoked. Leave the jar open and the whole house smells like OG cookie sour funk. Keeps me high forever and the bag appeal is otherworldly. Can't say enough good.


----------



## Breko (Oct 17, 2014)

Ps. Part of me wishes I could see what Amos is saying. LOL.

But it'd probably just get me in trouble again.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 17, 2014)

Take It to PM if you don't want public commentary. Otherwise take it as it comes. Not sure why you have a hang up with high school labels. Should have left that shit behind


----------



## ActionHanks (Oct 17, 2014)

Strange love was my 1st bodhi plant (only 6-7 months ago lol) and im in the process of setting up a seed run just for it. 

You nailed the description Brek, I've smoked EVERY day for the past 4-6 years and I always reach for some strange love on the days I wanna be "straight useless" lol.


----------



## Breko (Oct 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Take It to PM if you don't want public commentary. Otherwise take it as it comes. Not sure why you have a hang up with high school labels. Should have left that shit behind


Me?


----------



## genuity (Oct 17, 2014)

Getting back to running something with bodhi in it..

91skunk X 91chem sk va


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 17, 2014)

Breko said:


> Me?


Nah dude he is talking to mad, glad to see some civil convos going on between arch enemy members lol.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 17, 2014)

Breko said:


> Me?


Nah your cool mate. I meant Mad if he has a problem calling him out for slagging off a good member of our community


----------



## Breko (Oct 17, 2014)

Oh ok....I was confused. Or high. Or both.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 17, 2014)

Breko said:


> Oh ok....I was confused. Or high. Or both.


I've got a joint rolled up with some mountain temple and some hash I will be sparking up in 2 minutes


----------



## COGrown (Oct 17, 2014)

Breko said:


> Finally ordered a Blueberry BX from a breeder I KNOOOOOW is gonna be so fuckin legit!
> 
> Bout time.


Which one you talkin' bout? 
I've got some Blue Magoo BX2, it is going to be up after the b testers, along with Peyote Purple.


----------



## Breko (Oct 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've got a joint rolled up with some mountain temple and some hash I will be sparking up in 2 minutes


I'm guessing you're high as a kite by now.


----------



## Breko (Oct 17, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Which one you talkin' bout?
> I've got some Blue Magoo BX2, it is going to be up after the b testers, along with Peyote Purple.


Greenbeanz/Lemonhoko's Blueberry BX. My homie ran their berrywhite a few years ago and people still bring it up. They just had a drop on FS. I have their frogfart (berrywhite x alien og x stardawg) at 7 weeks now. She's looking to be one bad ass babe 

the sour bubble x solos stash smells like bubblegum pine. The OG18 x Jabbas stash smells like lemon jellybeans as of now.


----------



## genuity (Oct 17, 2014)

Breko said:


> Finally ordered a Blueberry BX from a breeder I KNOOOOOW is gonna be so fuckin legit!
> 
> Bout time.


He gots some fire for sure...chem DD is bad ass.


----------



## Breko (Oct 17, 2014)

genuity said:


> He gots some fire for sure...chem DD is bad ass.


seen and heard nothing but good things. I recommend grabbing a pack. While you can.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 17, 2014)

Breko said:


> I'm guessing you're high as a kite by now.


The back still hurts but


----------



## Breko (Oct 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> The back still hurts butView attachment 3275533


LOL! I have tremendous lower back pain lately. Feels like I need someone to stretch me from the hands and feet.....Kinda like a medieval torture device, but on light mode.....

If it's the normal dull ache heavy indica strains help.....but if I get it bad NOTHING helps. I come from a long line of fucked up backs. 
:/


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 17, 2014)

Vet thanks for the heads up on the POG! Apparently I'm on the wrong coast, LOL!

This was from Mrs B, "POG is Pot of Gold. It's an old bay area Hindu Kush Skunk. It grows like a productive kush-like plant." Sounds perfect for my space, and my head!


















She also wrote, "Yes, the Harlequin Bx is a high CBD gift." 

You've got to love that Bohdi Bunch!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 17, 2014)

Breko said:


> LOL! I have tremendous lower back pain lately. Feels like I need someone to stretch me from the hands and feet.....Kinda like a medieval torture device, but on light mode.....
> 
> If it's the normal dull ache heavy indica strains help.....but if I get it bad NOTHING helps. I come from a long line of fucked up backs.
> :/


Sleep Number bed. I used to deal with a sore lower back every day. I bought a sleep number and I feel like I'm 18 again. They're a little pricey, but well worth it IMO.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 17, 2014)

I've got a decent mattress and a wonderful foam top thing. Probably time for new mattress soon, but this one's still very comfortable. A bitch to rotate and flip.

So 4/4 on each set of Afkan x 88g13/hp and Afkan x Snow Lotus. I'm off to a good start.

Doing a bit of maintenance. Loving what I am seeing. My god does White Lotus #2 smell like some rotting fermented fruit of some kind. Thinking apricot or peach fermenting in a field, probably more apricot than peach. Just weird fruit funk fermintation! 

I don't feel like pulling her out of a tent, but she's the one in the back.
 

And goji since she's so photogenic!


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice shots Tonight, I just got done transplanting all the seeds I germed into 2 gal. pots. Should hold em for a month, I hope... All 100% germ except for the lucky charms and I am pretty sure that is my fault because I am 80% sure I forgot to give the rooters I used for them a squeeze for excess water before I dropped the seeds in, live and learn.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 17, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Nice shots Tonight, I just got done transplanting all the seeds I germed into 2 gal. pots. Should hold em for a month, I hope... All 100% germ except for the lucky charms and I am pretty sure that is my fault because I am 80% sure I forgot to give the rooters I used for them a squeeze for excess water before I dropped the seeds in, live and learn.


I'm weird with my cubes. I always soak them, usually for a while. I let them hold on to whatever water will stay and put the tail or cracked bean in the cube and simply let it dry out.

If a bean hasn't begun to Crack or its siblings haven't cracked in 36 hours they go in the cube and I'll just give them time. Usually works every time and I'm not really shy with worrying about them.

Eta: see the Malawi creeping on up to the left and in front? Barely begun to flower and still growing taller by the day


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 17, 2014)

Here is my veg area. Plants really are exploding quickly here. Going to have some monster gals come up potting when I flower them out in 3 gallons. 

Root bound plants are a wonderful thing when having limited space and one desires to leave a plant vegging. For flowering, it's a headache. 

 
A funky snow queen reveg


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 17, 2014)

D619 said:


> How far into flower are you?


Sunday will be 5 weeks of flower. I flipped them 6 weeks ago the day before that pic.


----------



## Breko (Oct 18, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Sleep Number bed. I used to deal with a sore lower back every day. I bought a sleep number and I feel like I'm 18 again. They're a little pricey, but well worth it IMO.


Sounds incredible. I have a great bed. But it ain't no sleep #!


----------



## Breko (Oct 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've got a decent mattress and a wonderful foam top thing. Probably time for new mattress soon, but this one's still very comfortable. A bitch to rotate and flip.
> 
> So 4/4 on each set of Afkan x 88g13/hp and Afkan x Snow Lotus. I'm off to a good start.
> 
> ...


Yeah mines a california king.....like wrestlin a grizzly trying to flip her.


----------



## Breko (Oct 18, 2014)

, 
    
Stinky bodhi fruits.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice! 

My trichomes are getting pretty cloudy. Debating a chop on Tuesday, I'm out of smoke so it would be convenient but I really don't want to chop em early so I'll scope 'em closer to the day. The waiting game doesn't get easier lol. Samples smoke good, the Blue Tara at least, got some TER sample in front of me, see how she do's. 

I Gotta get a new round in there for Xmas smoke


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I hope you find some magic, and definitely drop your experience on the gals. As much as I hated critical hog, and probably wouldn't buy personally from them again after such a negative experience, I know there is potential in them. Honestly, even that grower, who's super old school hood, fucking missed that cut. He would run. 100 beans at once to find females. Houses in Detroit are cheap


 thanks bro i chopped the smaller of the 2 down lastnight still probably going to get 3zips of sum dank the last one is a beast easy 4-5 zips and it has a unique smell but still not as frosty as bodhi gears hahaha ill put up a smoke report on my thread dont wont to clog b mans thread up


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 18, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> thanks bro i chopped the smaller of the 2 down lastnight still probably going to get 3zips of sum dank the last one is a beast easy 4-5 zips and it has a unique smell but still not as frosty as bodhi gears hahaha ill put up a smoke report on my thread dont wont to clog b mans thread up


Sounds goof my friend, I'll be looking for it.

That's the part of the reason I kicked out RP/DNA gear. Was good quality but couldn't come close in vigor, and end quality, even gals of Bodhi I didn't keep around! Set the bar qunite high as you are aware.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Oct 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Sounds goof my friend, I'll be looking for it.
> 
> That's the part of the reason I kicked out RP/DNA gear. Was good quality but couldn't come close in vigor, and end quality, even gals of Bodhi I didn't keep around! Set the bar qunite high as you are aware.


Yeah, RP/DNA gear has very respectable potency but are usually floppy, unsturdy, low yielding plants.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 18, 2014)

I gotta get down on some bodhi strains. Does he have anything that finishes around 8 weeks? I took a browse on one of the seed banks and it seemed most are 9-10 week strains. Some no description even. 9-10 weekers are cool but 8 weeks is very nice for me as my garden is quite tiny.

The names of the strains are amazing I might add. I hope they are accurate poetic descriptions of the high. So many to chose from I wouldn't know where to begin.

Any recommendations for an experienced amateur?


----------



## ActionHanks (Oct 18, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> So many to chose from I wouldn't know where to begin.
> 
> Any recommendations for an experienced amateur?


I wish Bohdi or his distributors would put out a mixed pack : ) 

For a " beginner" id got with something mixed with the Appalachia male. Takes lots of abuse, or at least better than the snow lotus so I've heard. Other guys around here with much more experience can confirm/refute this


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 18, 2014)

I wish more breeders would put out labeled mix packs I'd even pay a few dollars more for the extra work.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 18, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> I wish Bohdi or his distributors would put out a mixed pack : )
> 
> For a " beginner" id got with something mixed with the Appalachia male. Takes lots of abuse, or at least better than the snow lotus so I've heard. Other guys around here with much more experience can confirm/refute this


Cheers man! I noticed the dream beaver has Appalachia mixed with something another iirc. That name called out to me being Canadian and all. 

Wow taking a look now there are still TONS of asdf x appalachia crosses to choose from!


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 18, 2014)

I haven't had a lick of trouble with my snow lotus x's very easy to grow plants. If the appie crosses are even easier to grow then sheesh... They must grow themselves lol.

Only thing with my current plants is lowers are viney and the whole plants are getting pretty droopy late flower. Updated my journal this morning and the BT bent over and touched the floor had to stake her.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 18, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> I gotta get down on some bodhi strains. Does he have anything that finishes around 8 weeks? I took a browse on one of the seed banks and it seemed most are 9-10 week strains. Some no description even. 9-10 weekers are cool but 8 weeks is very nice for me as my garden is quite tiny.
> 
> The names of the strains are amazing I might add. I hope they are accurate poetic descriptions of the high. So many to chose from I wouldn't know where to begin.
> 
> Any recommendations for an experienced amateur?





Mr.Head said:


> I haven't had a lick of trouble with my snow lotus x's very easy to grow plants. If the appie crosses are even easier to grow then sheesh... They must grow themselves lol.
> 
> Only thing with my current plants is lowers are viney and the whole plants are getting pretty droopy late flower. Updated my journal this morning and the BT bent over and touched the floor had to stake her.


I think that the appy crosses are a little more tricky to grow than the snow lotus crosses, which have all been hearty beasts. Snow lotus has much less influence on the outcome of the seeds, so if you are looking for representations of the mother cuts, I would go with a Lotus cross. If you want something under 9 weeks, try the Jabba's, Greedo's, or Lando's stash, any broadleaf kush phenos should come in around 8 weeks or 9 tops; Solo's Stash will run longer because the HPK cut is a different sort of beast than the broadleaf kush strains. Goji OG has pretty favorable reviews everywhere on the internets, I certainly had a great experience with that strain. 

Appy strains are usually bigger, take longer in flowering, and need more maintenance in growing, and (in my experience) have a greater risk of intersexiness when combined with the more tricky mothers.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 18, 2014)

COGrown said:


> I think that the appy crosses are a little more tricky to grow than the snow lotus crosses, which have all been hearty beasts. Snow lotus has much less influence on the outcome of the seeds, so if you are looking for representations of the mother cuts, I would go with a Lotus cross. If you want something under 9 weeks, try the Jabba's, Greedo's, or Lando's stash, any broadleaf kush phenos should come in around 8 weeks or 9 tops; Solo's Stash will run longer because the HPK cut is a different sort of beast than the broadleaf kush strains. Goji OG has pretty favorable reviews everywhere on the internets, I certainly had a great experience with that strain.
> 
> Appy strains are usually bigger, take longer in flowering, and need more maintenance in growing, and (in my experience) have a greater risk of intersexiness when combined with the more tricky mothers.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 18, 2014)

COGrown said:


> try the Jabba's, Greedo's, or Lando's stash, any broadleaf kush phenos should come in around 8 weeks or 9 tops; Solo's Stash will run longer because the HPK cut is a different sort of beast than the broadleaf kush strains. .


How long on the solo? I've got two @ 5 wks as different as day is night. One a short bush, the other twice as tall and spread out.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 18, 2014)

COGrown said:


> I think that the appy crosses are a little more tricky to grow than the snow lotus crosses, which have all been hearty beasts. Snow lotus has much less influence on the outcome of the seeds, so if you are looking for representations of the mother cuts, I would go with a Lotus cross. If you want something under 9 weeks, try the Jabba's, Greedo's, or Lando's stash, any broadleaf kush phenos should come in around 8 weeks or 9 tops; Solo's Stash will run longer because the HPK cut is a different sort of beast than the broadleaf kush strains. Goji OG has pretty favorable reviews everywhere on the internets, I certainly had a great experience with that strain.
> 
> Appy strains are usually bigger, take longer in flowering, and need more maintenance in growing, and (in my experience) have a greater risk of intersexiness when combined with the more tricky mothers.


Cheers man. interesting to say, 2 different experiences here.

I can't say I'm looking for anything in specific. Just wonderful effects. Despite growing my first plants back in 97 or something, I am still a newbie. I have only ever seen 1 proper harvest(considering having used purchased beans and proper equipment, which was as of recently). After my 2nd one I think I am ready to spend a little extra on something exotic. Not to mention I have been smoking no name doody my whole life. So it's all a wonderful journey of discovery from here on out. Maybe I'll get adventurous and Try a snow lotus cross and an appalachia cross and see which works best for me. 

For now I'll keep lurking in this thread.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 18, 2014)

Here's to growing your own!

Anyways I was thinking the snow lotus can get a little tricky if the mother is also sativa leaning. 

Appy crosses are an easy joy in my opinion. He's a very decent male.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 18, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> How long on the solo? I've got two @ 5 wks as different as day is night. One a short bush, the other twice as tall and spread out.


I haven't run it before, I'm just basing things off of what Bodhi has said and what I know about the various kush cuts. Solo's will be more like the Goji, as the HPK is more similar to the OG kushes; so probably a mixture of 9-10 week phenos.



D_Urbmon said:


> Cheers man. interesting to say, 2 different experiences here.
> 
> I can't say I'm looking for anything in specific. Just wonderful effects. Despite growing my first plants back in 97 or something, I am still a newbie. I have only ever seen 1 proper harvest(considering having used purchased beans and proper equipment, which was as of recently). After my 2nd one I think I am ready to spend a little extra on something exotic. Not to mention I have been smoking no name doody my whole life. So it's all a wonderful journey of discovery from here on out. Maybe I'll get adventurous and Try a snow lotus cross and an appalachia cross and see which works best for me.
> 
> For now I'll keep lurking in this thread.


Where are you looking to order from? 
I think that the mixed opinions on the appy crosses might have something to do with the difference between phenotypes. In my experience, the most common phenotypes in most appy crosses are mostly green crack (mango/fruity buds on a skunk frame) dominant, but these are generally not my favorite types. I prefer the more recessive chem phenos, or the combination between the mother and chem, and usually prefer as little GC influence as possible. Just not really my cup of tea, but its a great commercial strain and I think frequently those are the most commercially viable phenotypes, and they are generally stable and resilient, they just don't necessarily have the potency or high quality I'm looking for.

*both of these males put out excellent crosses, all 3 of bodhi's main commercial males are awesome in their own distinct ways*


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 18, 2014)

COGrown said:


> I haven't run it before, I'm just basing things off of what Bodhi has said and what I know about the various kush cuts. Solo's will be more like the Goji, as the HPK is more similar to the OG kushes; so probably a mixture of 9-10 week phenos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do love both the appy and snow lotus males. Got 4 TER and 4 Afkan with the 88g13hp. I'm excited with the TER, I've had no problems yet, but they are still in veg
Here are three of the four TER, too lazy to pull the other one out back but you can see that nice fat leaf.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

Dropped some Solo's Stash x Biker Kush in water tonight. The goji f2 are just killing it and only 3ish weeks to go


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 18, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Cheers man. interesting to say, 2 different experiences here.
> 
> I can't say I'm looking for anything in specific. Just wonderful effects. Despite growing my first plants back in 97 or something, I am still a newbie. I have only ever seen 1 proper harvest(considering having used purchased beans and proper equipment, which was as of recently). After my 2nd one I think I am ready to spend a little extra on something exotic. Not to mention I have been smoking no name doody my whole life. So it's all a wonderful journey of discovery from here on out. Maybe I'll get adventurous and Try a snow lotus cross and an appalachia cross and see which works best for me.
> 
> For now I'll keep lurking in this thread.


Appalachia is no more, these are the last beans made with him in tests right now, so if you are in two minds go for the Appalachia crosses simply because you might not have another go at it.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 18, 2014)

Speaking of, Bodhi is looking for some more testers. Has some desires for people who've tested and some strains for some conditions but needs more bean testers.


----------



## DustyNugs (Oct 18, 2014)

I have two similar, super dank, Sunshine Daydream phenos that finish in 8 weeks. Trichomes are COATING the plants at week 2-3 of flower. Stones the shit out of me and the nerve/body effects are noticeable immediately upon toke. The smoke keeps getting more complex after a good month long cure, tastes like earth/hash chem berry.

SSDD#3 my most recent run @ day 58
 

Finally snapped a pic of the Tigers Milk in veg. I'm gonna throw these ladies into flower as soon as I have some 
surviving cuttings of them. TM#1 ended up being a male, as well as both of my Silver Mountains. Next on the the dunk list will be Sensi x DeadlyG and Geisel x Appy, may happen this week 

TM#3 on the left and TM#2 on the right


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Speaking of, Bodhi is looking for some more testers. Has some desires for people who've tested and some strains for some conditions but needs more bean testers.


Hell i would throw my name in. I am liking what i have seen so far from them


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell i would throw my name in. I am liking what i have seen so far from them


Here is the post:
but i did some digging and heres the new and improved test list:

uzbek test hybrids:

hollywood pure kush x uzbek *
bubba kush x uzbek *
afkansastan x uzbek *
interstellar overdrive x uzbek **
86 black afghani (dsb) x uzbek **
vintage sensi star x uzbek


wookie test hybrids:

gsc forum x wookie *
gg4 x wookie *


goldstar test hybrids:

blackstar (86 uw black hashplant x goldstar) *



96 Hawaiian hashplant hybrids:

hollywood pure kush x 96 pipeline hashplant
skywalker og x 96 pipeline hashplant
86 uw black hashplant x 96 pipeline hashplant
congo (pine tree pheno) x 96 pipeline hashplant
bubba kush x 96 pipeline hashplant
goji og b x 96 pipeline hashplant
old mama ghani x 96 pipeline hashplant


old mother ghani f1 hybrids:

afkansastan x old mama ghani
LA hindu kush x old mother ghani
nl5 noof x old mother ghani
krush x old mother ghani
tok x old mother ghani
kerela x old mother ghani *

lost in the cracks:

lemon thai b x pine queen
nepali og x pinequeen
swazi x aruba *
lemon thai x stevie wonder *


snow lotus leftovers:

strawberry guava x snow lotus
ortega durian x snow lotus
a13 x snow lotus
sensi star x snow lotus
jamaican x snow lotus
temple x snow lotus
afkansatan x snow lotus
blueberry indica x snow lotus
atf x snow lotus
pog x snow lotus
snow lotus bx (snow lotus x goji qm)
goldstar f1 x sl



88g13/hp hybrid leftovers:

ecsd *
blue dream sat
xj 13
nl5 noof
hollywood pure kush 
a35
atf
chem3
pure kush suge
old mother ghani
la hindu
pure kush x white
purple diesel
c99 rd 
ssh b cut
tigermelon *
blockhead
kudra
bs sweet skunk
cali o *
nl5 purp


more new:

chocolate trip f2 (would like it if the tester has had experience with the katsu ct clone)
banana milk (aruba banana pheno x mothers milk) *

not sure, need more testing ?, anybody want to chime in on these... pass or fail:
cherry mama *
bb indy x ik *
urkle x goji *
kudra x ik
cherry temple *
temple lights
nl6 x appalachia


some of the ones with new males or landrace parents could be challenging in the grow dept indoors, low ceilings and unstable environments are not advisable. proven testers get priority but nobody will be turned away while there's availability.


hybrids with * have a greater chance for intersex traits due to parental lines..


enquires can be sent to my wife at[email protected]


thanks for all the love and support, without you guys this could not happen...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Here is the post:
> but i did some digging and heres the new and improved test list:
> 
> uzbek test hybrids:
> ...


I will have to give them an email thanks


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will have to give them an email thanks


No problem, always looking out!


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 18, 2014)

Don't wanna be greedy, I'm happy with what I was given, but I'd love to test the Afkan ghani cross. Be sweet to see them all grown side by side

Then I'd have to buy wish mountain, just to make it completely awesome


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 18, 2014)

COGrown said:


> I haven't run it before, I'm just basing things off of what Bodhi has said and what I know about the various kush cuts. Solo's will be more like the Goji, as the HPK is more similar to the OG kushes; so probably a mixture of 9-10 week phenos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will probably order from The Vault. They are a new bank from Scotland. They hooked me up with super large with freebies and tshirts so I feel obligated to give them my next couple purchases. 

Highly recommended btw! Check em out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will have to give them an email thanks


And done


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 19, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Don't wanna be greedy, I'm happy with what I was given, but I'd love to test the Afkan ghani cross. Be sweet to see them all grown side by side
> 
> Then I'd have to buy wish mountain, just to make it completely awesome


If you have the room it is not greedy, will probably be cool for B to see them all side by side also. A test is not free beans, it is a give and take scenario a lot of the time, like when you do get that taste you don't like or bananas or whatever. Just document it all and job done. You pay by donating room to something with uncertain outcomes, and where space is finite this means a lot to the breeder.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Appalachia is no more, these are the last beans made with him in tests right now, so if you are in two minds go for the Appalachia crosses simply because you might not have another go at it.


Thanks!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 19, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks!


Not too sure if you would like them Annie, falls into that new school sativa category at times downright racy herb, I remember you don't like that much, might be wrong it was long ago...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Not too sure if you would like them Annie, falls into that new school sativa category at times downright racy herb, I remember you don't like that much, might be wrong it was long ago...


Yes prior to the resolution of my tachycardia I was very afraid of the cardiac effects of some Sativas. Luckily my heart rate is back to normal. So I've actually popped a bunch of sativas for this go. So I may see if I can grab some before they go bye bye 

Good to see you.


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2014)

COGrown said:


> I haven't run it before, I'm just basing things off of what Bodhi has said and what I know about the various kush cuts. Solo's will be more like the Goji, as the HPK is more similar to the OG kushes; so probably a mixture of 9-10 week phenos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup,that is why I hit my tigers milk with (plat.bubba x Jo og)...needed more power in the potency departments.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 19, 2014)

COGrown said:


> I haven't run it before, I'm just basing things off of what Bodhi has said and what I know about the various kush cuts. Solo's will be more like the Goji, as the HPK is more similar to the OG kushes; so probably a mixture of 9-10 week phenos.


Thanks, amigo. Perhaps the shorty will be similar to the short Goji, which was the best pheno [which would be awesome]. I have a Goji @ 2 weeks flower, but looks like the tall, piney pheno.


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2014)

I heard that pinesoul or what ever the name is very good(pheno of goji)

Seen some thunder egg pheno I think it was,she sounds good to.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

I have been happy with 3 of the 4 goji in the octagon. They have about 3 weeks left on them and look forward to the smoke.


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have been happy with 3 of the 4 goji in the octagon. They have about 3 weeks left on them and look forward to the smoke.


I'll be waiting on your report.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 19, 2014)

genuity said:


> I heard that pinesoul or what ever the name is very good(pheno of goji)
> 
> Seen some thunder egg pheno I think it was,she sounds good to.


Those are a couple of exceptional cuts that he had brought clones to one of those shops in Cali. I think there is a couple more, but I still remember when he or someone else ran that giant 99 Goji room over at the bay. Looked fantastic.

I still need to buy a damn pack, I do like my goji, but wouldn't mind seeing other expressions. Maybe something a little less branchy and a tad shorter flowering. She isn't my favorite, but she is lovely


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 19, 2014)

genuity said:


> I heard that pinesoul or what ever the name is very good(pheno of goji)


Yes, folks I shared the piney Goji w/ loved it for potency and smoothness. What can I say....I'm self-spoiled.

BTW - will be taking cuts off my only 2 Fireballs, then putting them in bloom later in the week. Hoping for good things.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 19, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Yes, folks I shared the piney Goji w/ loved it for potency and smoothness. What can I say....I'm self-spoiled.
> 
> BTW - will be taking cuts off my only 2 Fireballs, then putting them in bloom later in the week. Hoping for good things.


What are these fire balls you speak of?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 19, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> What are these fire balls you speak of?


Freebies [testers] from Breeders Boutique. If I'm not mistaken, they were created by Genuity. Check out the Breeders Boutique thread - lots of fantsatic pics and info. I also have 2 of their Qrazy Quakes [cross of 2 TGA strains] in the same veg tent.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 19, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Freebies [testers] from Breeders Boutique. If I'm not mistaken, they were created by Genuity. Check out the Breeders Boutique thread - lots of fantsatic pics and info. I also have 2 of their Qrazy Quakes [cross of 2 TGA strains] in the same veg tent.


Ah sounds lovely. I've never ordered from BB. Should mosey on over and check them out again, I know I've stopped before but I can't remember why I didn't order anything from there.

Eta: did they ever not have a payment system and one paid with cash?


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Yes, folks I shared the piney Goji w/ loved it for potency and smoothness. What can I say....I'm self-spoiled.
> 
> BTW - will be taking cuts off my only 2 Fireballs, then putting them in bloom later in the week. Hoping for good things.


I hope you get a fem,I really do value your opinion...it's allways honest and open.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 19, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Ah sounds lovely. I've never ordered from BB. Should mosey on over and check them out again, I know I've stopped before but I can't remember why I didn't order anything from there.
> 
> Eta: did they ever not have a payment system and one paid with cash?


Honestly, I can't remember...lol...and it's only been a few months ago. [thank you, ace of spades]. But I can only recall sending cash this year to a couple of Canadian outfits, so.....


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 19, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Honestly, I can't remember...lol...and it's only been a few months ago. [thank you, ace of spades]. But I can only recall sending cash this year to a couple of Canadian outfits, so.....


I think that's why I've never placed an order. Just so much easier to use electronic payment methods.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 19, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I think that's why I've never placed an order. Just so much easier to use electronic payment methods.


I've been scoping HempDepot for a long time, I'm even from Canada, wouldn't take any time at all. I still order from the UK, I really don't like the idea of sending cash, or even a money order. Seems like way too much work lol.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 19, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I've been scoping HempDepot for a long time, I'm even from Canada, wouldn't take any time at all. I still order from the UK, I really don't like the idea of sending cash, or even a money order. Seems like way too much work lol.


Kinda like when I was interested in having to get some bit coins to use a certain online Web shop.

Had a buddy go through with it, was way too many steps. Why couldn't I just buy bit coins like I would with any other currency?


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 19, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Kinda like when I was interested in having to get some bit coins to use a certain online Web shop.
> 
> Had a buddy go through with it, was way too many steps. Why couldn't I just buy bit coins like I would with any other currency?


Yeah that bitcoin thing, yuck, some people made some serious bank though. Good on 'em. 

I was gonna use Silkroad at one point, the process of getting the bitcoins was way too much work for some pot. So I started growing lol. When spending 1k and building a grow from scratch is more convenient then ordering from your service maybe there's an issue  The Road was never really intended for weed I suppose lol but that's all I'm into anymore. Too much of a wuss to go zoomin anymore, LSD always made me want to fight I stay away from that shit now.

I've smoked a few drier chunks of Blue Tara it's got a real coffee/hashy smell to it, completely different then the smell on the plant. This stuff wasn't dried proper at all, I'll give a better report then.

TER sent me into a paranoid state after the sample, hopefully that changes :\ or the smoke might be going to a buddy. He doesn't seem to mind that shit, I'm like a fucking crack head with paranoia inducing weed, ready to look out my closed blinds for the 1time every 5 minutes.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 19, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Yeah that bitcoin thing, yuck, some people made some serious bank though. Good on 'em.
> 
> I was gonna use Silkroad at one point, the process of getting the bitcoins was way too much work for some pot. So I started growing lol. When spending 1k and building a grow from scratch is more convenient then ordering from your service maybe there's an issue  The Road was never really intended for weed I suppose lol but that's all I'm into anymore. Too much of a wuss to go zoomin anymore, LSD always made me want to fight I stay away from that shit now.
> 
> ...


Well I wasn't going to buy cannabis  besides it's the worst thing to have to ship, at least discreetly. 

Those sample sound great. How is the TER in terms of effects? Sounds more sativa to me in that regard. I hope I get some lock down, evening chill smoke


----------



## Breko (Oct 19, 2014)

Is Genuity part of GGG or is it like a Mad Hamish thing? No disrespect....Honest question.


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2014)

Breko said:


> Is Genuity part of GGG or is it like a Mad Hamish thing? No disrespect....Honest question.


All I do is grow out some seeds for them.
And chat with m4k on the reg,not so much keyplay..

Anything else you want to know?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 19, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Freebies [testers] from Breeders Boutique. If I'm not mistaken, they were created by Genuity. Check out the Breeders Boutique thread - lots of fantsatic pics and info. I also have 2 of their Qrazy Quakes [cross of 2 TGA strains] in the same veg tent.


I snagged a whole mess of their gear during the Breeders Boutique Summer Sale last year. Don't know if it is annual but the best deal on beans ever. Their beans are fairly priced as is and with half off it becomes a real steal. Totally forgot to keep an eye for it this year, damn.


----------



## Breko (Oct 19, 2014)

genuity said:


> All I do is grow out some seeds for them.
> And chat with m4k on the reg,not so much keyplay..
> 
> Anything else you want to know?


Yeah what color are your eyes?

Answered my question.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 19, 2014)

genuity said:


> All I do is grow out some seeds for them.
> And chat with m4k on the reg,not so much keyplay..
> 
> Anything else you want to know?


All I knew is you grow their beans, and are in contact with them, but i can see the point of the question.


----------



## Breko (Oct 19, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> All I knew is you grow their beans, and are in contact with them, but i can see the point of the question.


It was harmless...I really thought he may be involved with the company. But I could tell it's also a "touchy" subject for some reason.


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2014)

Red blue green brown

Contacts.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 19, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Yes prior to the resolution of my tachycardia I was very afraid of the cardiac effects of some Sativas. Luckily my heart rate is back to normal. So I've actually popped a bunch of sativas for this go. So I may see if I can grab some before they go bye bye
> 
> Good to see you.


 Same to you, seems you haven't been around for a bit. If you are up for it try some Dream Beaver, my favorite Sat to date I can't go on about it enough lol. I got ten girls from ten beans on the first round and each pheno was fabulous, happily got a frosty boy out of the last bean


----------



## Breko (Oct 19, 2014)

genuity said:


> Red blue green brown
> 
> Contacts.


Marilyn Manson Swag.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 19, 2014)

Breko said:


> It was harmless...I really thought he may be involved with the company. But I could tell it's also a "touchy" subject for some reason.


No, I hear ya. I just gathered it from the giant GGG thread is all. Perhaps you may be reading into his response, but the ambiguity of his last question I took to be straight up is all.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 19, 2014)

Breko said:


> Yeah what color are your eyes?
> 
> .


Red. Always red. Lol


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2014)

Breko said:


> It was harmless...I really thought he may be involved with the company. But I could tell it's also a "touchy" subject for some reason.


For some reason,some people try to find a connect with me and GGG,but it is none,just a lil'ol tester,that they seem to like.

But if I was part of the company,would that make me bad?


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 19, 2014)

genuity said:


> For some reason,some people try to find a connect with me and GGG,but it is none,just a lil'ol tester,that they seem to like.
> 
> But if I was part of the company,would that make me bad?


Not at all, just a good idea to be up front is all. We've all seen people that have been posters from companies astroturfing is all.
Keep rocking those testers.


----------



## Breko (Oct 19, 2014)

genuity said:


> For some reason,some people try to find a connect with me and GGG,but it is none,just a lil'ol tester,that they seem to like.
> 
> But if I was part of the company,would that make me bad?


Not in the slightest. Just wondered as I have no knowledge of who runs GGG or if it is multiple folks. Talked in emails with M4K and got testers but that's all I know. Just an honest question.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Ah sounds lovely. I've never ordered from BB. Should mosey on over and check them out again, I know I've stopped before but I can't remember why I didn't order anything from there.
> 
> Eta: did they ever not have a payment system and one paid with cash?


I ordered with a card from BB


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 19, 2014)

Why does it feel like a witch hunt in here?

You know that genuity is a tester for GGG. He has always been upfront about that.

Keyplay and M4k run GGG. Not hard to find out.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 19, 2014)

Everybody, Grab your pitchforks! We must burn a WITCH!


----------



## joeypotseed (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey everybody I've got some Heaven Mountains to share with you fellers,
HM1: Has a huge cola, smells all Goji, strawberry, licorice, Black Piney tar. She is at day 65, but all her hair are still white 90% at least so i think its best to let her go for at least another 1 or 2 ....

HM2.. She is the Gal that I took outdoors to get some decent pics in some natural light. She smells of strawberrys! smells like numero uno except a whole lot less "OG" but the strawberry really stands out the most. to make it short she smells like a very faint Goji Og . Very nice dense stuff she also had the typical chem og structure thing going on with those golf ball nugs compared to the other pheno that's like a huge thick redwood, I harvested her today.


----------



## joeypotseed (Oct 19, 2014)

Ive also got a nice fat Sunshine daydream before I learned the correct way to take pics lol she smelled of butter at first but she changed into more of a spicey bubbashine like pheno... Buds are super thick and dense. She got so loaded with buds she began to tople over to one side. Currently waiting for her to dry and all that.

The 2nd one is my Blackberry Lotus F2 she is a Champ, she is also the lady outside for a pic in her real natural habitat lol She had a huge purple main stem throughout her hole life! She was also maybe my 2nd frostiest strain ever and the pics do not do her justice she has a nice purple looking hue on her buds and she milky white fully loaded thrichromes. Unfortunetly she started to throw some nanners up during the last 2 weeks. none actully turned on into a full on male flowers. Sexy little thing though 

Harvest [email protected] 61 days 
Harvested Blackberry Lotus @ 66


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

Jps that hm would be a sog beast
TY i got my email back and Ms B. got my addi today thanks.


----------



## joeypotseed (Oct 19, 2014)

Here are the testers that I am running for B, 88g13hp x skywaler, g13hp x afkan, ans some Jamican x Aruba

So far I put 2 of each into flower from seed and all 4 turned out to be male.. first pic is all 4 under developed males in the window  however I am looking forward to seeing who has the biggest balls of them all lol

The other Nice healthy green babies in the window are 2 of each that are still in veg i just brought them out to set them out for some natural light. 2 88g13hp x skywalkers on the right and the 88g13hp x afkan crosses are on the right. I plan on keeping them in veg for another 2 weeks so a total of 4 week veg time before I through them into the flower room

I vegged 1 88g13hp x skywalker and 1 88g13hp x afkan for 2 weeks then I transplanted them into 2 gallon bags... Hopefully they will be female. I feel like odds are they will be. keeping my fingers crossed, but im not holding my breath.

I gathered the Afkann crosses have a lot more vigor than the others.


The last pic is a lonesome Jamican x Aruba... I threw her straight into the flower room from seed because B's wife said to make sure to watch for the stretch. She has a beautiful unique leaf shape so far imo.


----------



## joeypotseed (Oct 19, 2014)

I almost to forgot to post this bad girl up...

She is very lanky and she leaves it all out there.... literally... lol Her smell is very soft pineapple smell and spicey incense still little early to tell with all that since she looks about 1 week to 2 weeks out even though she is at 65 days in the pic. She burnt up almost just being put in roots organic. Its not like she was "burnt" but she was super stalled out for awhile and that was with just feeding her plain water for the longest time.. Other than that I am very happy with this line and I popped 2 last night in hopes to cross synergy to satsuma.....


----------



## ActionHanks (Oct 19, 2014)

God damn Joey lol those heaven mountain pics are the truth.

Just got an email back from Ms.B as well. Guess that means its time to set the ole NFT back up : )


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 19, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Yeah that bitcoin thing, yuck, some people made some serious bank though. Good on 'em.
> 
> I was gonna use Silkroad at one point, the process of getting the bitcoins was way too much work for some pot. So I started growing lol. When spending 1k and building a grow from scratch is more convenient then ordering from your service maybe there's an issue  The Road was never really intended for weed I suppose lol but that's all I'm into anymore. Too much of a wuss to go zoomin anymore, LSD always made me want to fight I stay away from that shit now.
> 
> ...


You're the only person I've ever heard LSD inducing violence in. Damn. TER? Paranoia is fun.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 19, 2014)

grr I really wanna try some of those testers, would even get a new tent and light because I have the space. But alas I cant have any more plants for a while... Right now I am at 20 even with my party cups and the seeds I just started, anything more and I could face 2 extra on the minimum mandatory so no more plants for a while.fucking draconian drug laws.


----------



## Positivity (Oct 19, 2014)

9 of 11 on the heaven mountain germination. The last two may still have a chance after a careful extrication

   

Be back in a few months with a smoke report...


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 19, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You're the only person I've ever heard LSD inducing violence in. Damn. TER? Paranoia is fun.


Yeah it's completely opposite of me normally. I have pretty severe anxiety the thought of physical shit usually sends me threw a loop.

Was a weird time in my life as well, might be different now but I have no need for that stuff anymore.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

Goji f2 #4


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 19, 2014)

Positivity said:


> 9 of 11 on the heaven mountain germination. The last two may still have a chance after a careful extrication
> 
> View attachment 3277176 View attachment 3277177 View attachment 3277179
> 
> Be back in a few months with a smoke report...


Nice keep them pics coming  I'll live threw you till I can start mine up in a couple months. 

Looking damn fine there Dr.D, thickening up pretty quick.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Nice keep them pics coming  I'll live threw you till I can start mine up in a couple months.
> 
> Looking damn fine there Dr.D, thickening up pretty quick.


Thay are that, and still new hairs everyday


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 20, 2014)

To B, Mrs B, the testing team and Bodhi fans and family: Laughing Buddha wishes you a life filled with rainbows  Have a brilliant week!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3277186 View attachment 3277187 Goji f2 #4


 Look like some chunky nugs!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> To B, Mrs B, the testing team and Bodhi fans and family: Laughing Buddha wishes you a life filled with rainbows  Have a brilliant week!
> View attachment 3277290


 Mr Buddha needs a bath. Fat rolls must be cleaned or dead skin builds up. Lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 20, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Look like some chunky nugs!


I know Pie has some beauty bud pics 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bud-pic-of-the-month.848296/

Gen's thread is popping off  Lovely flowers in there so far.


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 20, 2014)

If all goes well I should have my Headtrip this weekend, it's being processed through LA. 

I have another 5 weeks at least before I'll be able to pop them but I'm probably going to pop some along with my two Fireball seeds.

Kind of off topic but does anyone know RIU policy on sharing beans? I know selling them can get you banned here but what if I wanted to give some away?


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 20, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> If all goes well I should have my Headtrip this weekend, it's being processed through LA.
> 
> I have another 5 weeks at least before I'll be able to pop them but I'm probably going to pop some along with my two Fireball seeds.
> 
> Kind of off topic but does anyone know RIU policy on sharing beans? I know selling them can get you banned here but what if I wanted to give some away?


I believe no trading or selling is allowed. There is always ways of getting in touch with folks


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 20, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Mr Buddha needs a bath. Fat rolls must be cleaned or dead skin builds up. Lol


He prefers to refer to it as his 'spleandorous squalour' being a hippy Buddha it is a matter of pride. Think of him as 'post reggae jam fest Buddha'. Besides I like how it makes him look like he is wearing a pair of shades.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 20, 2014)

This is how we do it out here Mr Head


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 20, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> If all goes well I should have my Headtrip this weekend, it's being processed through LA.
> 
> I have another 5 weeks at least before I'll be able to pop them but I'm probably going to pop some along with my two Fireball seeds.
> 
> Kind of off topic but does anyone know RIU policy on sharing beans? I know selling them can get you banned here but what if I wanted to give some away?


Still a no go. International laws and such. Mostly fellas exchange email addys in PM and take it from there that way security it their issue and theirs alone. Seems fair.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 20, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> Kind of off topic but does anyone know RIU policy on sharing beans? I know selling them can get you banned here but what if I wanted to give some away?


My _understanding _is that it's done all the time.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah but we are all kinda pretending it isn't lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2014)

don't talk about fight club.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 21, 2014)

More Bud flop today, things are getting really close to done in the flower cab, everything is finishing at once. didn't think it was going to for a while but the GSOG's caught up. Gotta get my dry space set up for Friday when I chop the first GSOG down.

Going to try and get the Blue Tara standing back up for at least another 7-10 days. Every time I open the cab there's a new bud bent over. This not ruffin'em up thing is really kicking me in the ass hard on her, the TER seems to not have as much weight and be fine.

They just keep getting more and more beautiful. My current garden are some of the prettiest plants I've grown, all of them are great looking. I'll get some chop shots up in a week or so.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 21, 2014)

The waiting is the hardest part! Ugh, I've got plants two to three weeks away and low on bud. Always have hash, but it just isn't the same. 

White Lotus #2, Bangi Haze, and MLI need to hurry up. 

It is nice to see the gals getting bigger every day. Gonna have to start twisting and staking if the Malawi gals keep stretching.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> The waiting is the hardest part! Ugh, I've got plants two to three weeks away and low on bud. Always have hash, but it just isn't the same.
> 
> White Lotus #2, Bangi Haze, and MLI need to hurry up.
> 
> It is nice to see the gals getting bigger every day. Gonna have to start twisting and staking if the Malawi gals keep stretching.


it sure is the hardest part lol.

That malawi you got looks nice, can't wait to see her flower up.

I hate doing it but I just grabbed some sort of kush off a buddy to tide me over till the stuffs dry so I don't smoke a bunch before it's done properly. At least he gets good shit 

edit: I guess it's not the worst thing, I get to compare my finished buds to clone only shit from BC. So that's nice about grabbing stuff from different folks


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 21, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> it sure is the hardest part lol.
> 
> That malawi you got looks nice, can't wait to see her flower up.
> 
> I hate doing it but I just grabbed some sort of kush off a buddy to tide me over till the stuffs dry so I don't smoke a bunch before it's done properly. At least he gets good shit


Well I misjudge what I needed to keep on hand and hooked patients up. Can't wait for white lotus #2 as she will be a very healthy harvest. Goji is coming along too, I need to see what week she is at but it looks like 7. So she actually should be done in about 3 weeks as well. It will be a back to back harvesting, which isn't a bad thing. Next up is lone China Yunnan (sex unknown), Mountain Temple #3, and I believe Blueberry Hill. Want to get to some new genetics in flower, but these other plants are large and need to get to the tent next. 

I have 2 of each: Pagoda, Lemon Zinger, and Ancient OG. 4 Tranquil Elephantizer Remix, TRuth in Afghanistan.

Also need to reflower Snow Queen, but they are luckily revegging so I've got time on them.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 21, 2014)

Sounds like both of you guys have bountiful harvests of ganj upon you! Wish I was closer to chopping these party cup competition cups I have going in my closet because I have been buying bags since like august... its hard on the wallet and I have high standards so rarely am I impressed by the stuff available to me. Wish I had some bc bud lol, rarely see stuff that hasnt crossed a border lately but nothing from bc.

In other news, I emailed mrs.b and told her I would love to test a strain or two for them when I have the room come december when the seeds I started are closer to sexing and she asked for my mailing address so we shall see what they send me! Been geeked about it all day even though they wont hit dirt for a while lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 21, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Sounds like both of you guys have bountiful harvests of ganj upon you! Wish I was closer to chopping these party cup competition cups I have going in my closet because I have been buying bags since like august... its hard on the wallet and I have high standards so rarely am I impressed by the stuff available to me. Wish I had some bc bud lol, rarely see stuff that hasnt crossed a border lately but nothing from bc.
> 
> In other news, I emailed mrs.b and told her I would love to test a strain or two for them when I have the room come december when the seeds I started are closer to sexing and she asked for my mailing address so we shall see what they send me! Been geeked about it all day even though they wont hit dirt for a while lol.


I'm pretty sure they wouldn't have asked for your address unless they were planning on sending something out to ya...Nice.

Just waiting a couple more weeks to clear up room in my grow, then I'm gonna pop some testers and get a documentation thread up.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes it sucks having to buy. I don't miss those days, and I'm snobbish with what I'll purchase too. 

At least now a days I have a stockpile of hash to hold me over until the next plant comes down.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 21, 2014)

How's everyone's germination rates for the testers going? I started 5 different strains, including the two g13/hp hybrids, and the testers are both taking slightly longer than the rest. Every other seed (11 of 23, 100% of each) that I started is already up and above ground, but I am currently 4/6 and 3/6 on the dirty hippy x g13/hp and pinesoul x g13/hp. Its still a couple days too early to be concerned, but usually my bodhi beans pop pretty uniformly and very quickly.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 21, 2014)

COGrown said:


> How's everyone's germination rates for the testers going? I started 5 different strains, including the two g13/hp hybrids, and the testers are both taking slightly longer than the rest. Every other seed (11 of 23, 100% of each) that I started is already up and above ground, but I am currently 4/6 and 3/6 on the dirty hippy x g13/hp and pinesoul x g13/hp. Its still a couple days too early to be concerned, but usually my bodhi beans pop pretty uniformly and very quickly.


4/4 so far ones a bit smaller then the rest it had it's helmet on a day longer. All came out of the dirt around the same time, think it was about 3 days from cup of water to out of the dirt.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 21, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> 4/4 so far ones a bit smaller then the rest it had it's helmet on a day longer. All came out of the dirt around the same time, think it was about 3 days from cup of water to out of the dirt.


These days I just plant directly in aerated coco, it takes an extra day or two, but its less hassle and I actually get better rates. It's been around 5 days.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> The waiting is the hardest part! Ugh, I've got plants two to three weeks away and low on bud. Always have hash, but it just isn't the same.
> 
> White Lotus #2, Bangi Haze, and MLI need to hurry up.
> 
> It is nice to see the gals getting bigger every day. Gonna have to start twisting and staking if the Malawi gals keep stretching.


I am about the same 2 to 3 weeks out and i finished my hash


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 21, 2014)

8/8 germination. No issues here so far.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Yes it sucks having to buy. I don't miss those days, and I'm snobbish with what I'll purchase too.





Dr.D81 said:


> I am about the same 2 to 3 weeks out and i finished my hash


One of the advantages, I'd think, of running at least a few strains that finish < 60 days.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2014)

Or run two flower rooms i am back running at capacity so no more running out i hope.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 21, 2014)

COGrown said:


> How's everyone's germination rates for the testers going? I started 5 different strains, including the two g13/hp hybrids, and the testers are both taking slightly longer than the rest. Every other seed (11 of 23, 100% of each) that I started is already up and above ground, but I am currently 4/6 and 3/6 on the dirty hippy x g13/hp and pinesoul x g13/hp. Its still a couple days too early to be concerned, but usually my bodhi beans pop pretty uniformly and very quickly.


5 for 5 with Good Medicine x 88g13/hp. 1 day to crack, 2 days for tails.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 21, 2014)

True, but some qualities just don't come in 8 week packages. 

Need to plan better with scheduling, or run known plants instead of always popping beans (but where is the fun in that?).


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> True, but some qualities just don't come in 8 week packages.
> 
> Need to plan better with scheduling, or run known plants instead of always popping beans (but where is the fun in that?).


I could make less seed, but like you said wheres the fun in that.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 21, 2014)

heres my kudra x appy testers
\\\\\\\


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> heres my kudra x appy testersView attachment 3278504
> \\\\\\\


Some frosty girls


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 21, 2014)

thanks broski still got aways to go


----------



## Breko (Oct 21, 2014)

COGrown said:


> How's everyone's germination rates for the testers going? I started 5 different strains, including the two g13/hp hybrids, and the testers are both taking slightly longer than the rest. Every other seed (11 of 23, 100% of each) that I started is already up and above ground, but I am currently 4/6 and 3/6 on the dirty hippy x g13/hp and pinesoul x g13/hp. Its still a couple days too early to be concerned, but usually my bodhi beans pop pretty uniformly and very quickly.


6/6 and 12/12...... But IM concerned because between the B and GGG testers I planned on having a pretty equal number of male/female....Everyone that has showed so far (75%?) are CHICKS! Not like it's a problem but I wont have room for all of them till mid next month. Which means some testers will have a 60+ day veg. BEAST MAMAS!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 22, 2014)

Breko said:


> 6/6 and 12/12...... But IM concerned because between the B and GGG testers I planned on having a pretty equal number of male/female....Everyone that has showed so far (75%?) are CHICKS! Not like it's a problem but I wont have room for all of them till mid next month. Which means some testers will have a 60+ day veg. BEAST MAMAS!


HAHAHA!!! I had this problem in July. You should have seen my canopy, t5 sub canopy lighting, fans all on full tilt it sounded like an airplane taking off. 
Ran it all but it got hairy for a while. I got one boy out of 36 beans, three full Gage packs.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 22, 2014)

I did it. I pulled the trigger on a pack of Dream Beaver.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> True, but some qualities just don't come in 8 week packages.


Like what?


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 22, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Like what?


Perhaps you've found short flowering strains to be equals to longer flowerin strains, but it hasn't been my case in growing, nor from having caregivers for years. You do have years of experience on me, so your experience will vary but I simply don't think all qualities desired, which are different, can be found in a consistent neat little 8 week window.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm toking some 58 day Ace of Spades atm. I can't imagine what fine qualities could be missing....it's almost a perfect smoke of smooth, great flavor, and a +high.

However, I plan for smokes that suit my tastes, usually, as I'm sure you do, also. I've just not found anything in my limited ventures into longer finishers that would lead me to conclude that more time = better smoke. YMMV.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 22, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm toking some 58 day Ace of Spades atm. I can't imagine what fine qualities could be missing....it's almost a perfect smoke of smooth, great flavor, and a +high.
> 
> However, I plan for smokes that suit my tastes, usually, as I'm sure you do, also. I've just not found anything in my limited ventures into longer finishers that would lead me to conclude that more time = better smoke. YMMV.


I think sativas fall in to this category. IMO it's pretty tough to find a <8 week sativa that can stack up to ones that finish in the 12-14 week range. Indicas and hybrids are a different story


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 22, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm toking some 58 day Ace of Spades atm. I can't imagine what fine qualities could be missing....it's almost a perfect smoke of smooth, great flavor, and a +high.
> 
> However, I plan for smokes that suit my tastes, usually, as I'm sure you do, also. I've just not found anything in my limited ventures into longer finishers that would lead me to conclude that more time = better smoke. YMMV.


I agree with the idea of growing what suits ones tastes.

Note, I never said longer equals better.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 22, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I think sativas fall in to this category. IMO it's pretty tough to find a <8 week sativa that can stack up to ones that finish in the 12-14 week range. Indicas and hybrids are a different story


Of course that's right about sativa dominant strains, but my understanding is that TY runs mostly hybrids


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 22, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Of course that's right about sativa dominant strains, but my understanding is that TY runs mostly hybrids


This is true. But now my garden is full of plants from different ends of the spectrum. Trying my hand at pure sativas, so it should be interesting. Also have pure indicas as well.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 23, 2014)

IMO you have got to really love pure Sativas to run them indoors, and even outside you better hope the good lord smiles on your prayers for dry weather at the end. Indoors I found I get the best out of them subtracting the extra bloom time from the veg time. Normally I would clone and veg for four to six weeks, but my sats I will clone and flower after only two weeks, perhaps even less. I have had little 12 to 15 cm plants finish at nearly a meter, that was Super Silver Haze I think. Conversely once you dial a Haze in you get yields that will make any Kush grower cry. And they can eat all the light you can throw at them and respond by making BUD. You know, the ones where the fans are half eaten up after the swell is done. Another plus is the things are tanks, bug resistant as can be. I just pulled the trigger on some of Sonic's Pursang Haze, looks like a monster. It is going to be fun, but overall my faith lies in hybrids to bring the desired effects to the table within a decent time frame. Just can't yield close on those huge satty colas. And you have to admit, it is worth the effort growing them just because they really do look badass, super rewarding feeling come the pull. Says really do give it back in spades as long as you have the patience.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> IMO you have got to really love pure Sativas to run them indoors, and even outside you better hope the good lord smiles on your prayers for dry weather at the end. Indoors I found I get the best out of them subtracting the extra bloom time from the veg time. Normally I would clone and veg for four to six weeks, but my sats I will clone and flower after only two weeks, perhaps even less. I have had little 12 to 15 cm plants finish at nearly a meter, that was Super Silver Haze I think. Conversely once you dial a Haze in you get yields that will make any Kush grower cry. And they can eat all the light you can throw at them and respond by making BUD. You know, the ones where the fans are half eaten up after the swell is done. Another plus is the things are tanks, bug resistant as can be. I just pulled the trigger on some of Sonic's Pursang Haze, looks like a monster. It is going to be fun, but overall my faith lies in hybrids to bring the desired effects to the table within a decent time frame. Just can't yield close on those huge satty colas. And you have to admit, it is worth the effort growing them just because they really do look badass, super rewarding feeling come the pull. Says really do give it back in spades as long as you have the patience.


Yep, I'm finding that out. I did only veg both girls to about 8 inches, which was only about 3 weeks in veg. Going to have to tie this girls down to avoid light damage or simply cut them. Don't want to cut themy though at this point, I'd rather tie them up. I can see why people don't grow pure sativas indoors, I swear both just want to keep growing up. Luckily both gals have a great frame and are very easily manipulated


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Yep, I'm finding that out. I did only veg both girls to about 8 inches, which was only about 3 weeks in veg. Going to have to tie this girls down to avoid light damage or simply cut them. Don't want to cut themy though at this point, I'd rather tie them up. I can see why people don't grow pure sativas indoors, I swear both just want to keep growing up. Luckily both gals have a great frame and are very easily manipulated


I have snapped colas in half by accident, trimmed some bud off and taped them up with a little sling tied to a stake, or just tied the break together. Also broken ramial branches during training only to tape them back up. Most of the time I ended up with perfect bud, sometimes that ends up being the biggest one too. Satties can take a beating so don't be too shy. On land races like the Malawi too heavy on the nutes and you get balls way more easily than some physical abuse, pretty much the only way to herm an African land race is to over feed it.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have snapped colas in half by accident, trimmed some bud off and taped them up with a little sling tied to a stake, or just tied the break together. Also broken ramial branches during training only to tape them back up. Most of the time I ended up with perfect bud, sometimes that ends up being the biggest one too. Satties can take a beating so don't be too shy. On land races like the Malawi too heavy on the nutes and you get balls way more easily than some physical abuse, pretty much the only way to herm an African land race is to over feed it.


I can tell these gals would do well outdoors if they were in the right climate. They are structurally strong and are no wimpy plants. That's why I think tying them up would be a good thing to do rather than simply topping them.

I've broken branches before and you are right they will bounce back. In fact broke a Malawi when I was pulling out White lotus for a photo shoot, in three days, she was completely healed and self standing (used a bamboo pole and some wire). Quite possibly the quickest heal I've experienced, and she is a tad more stout compared to her sister. Gotta say the pure sativa leaves are gorgeous, long flowing blades. Bud formation is just beginning on these gals so I'll be updating the Ace thread soon with some pictures this weekend.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've broken branches before and you are right they will bounce back.


Supercropping used to freak me out. The plants got over it sooner than I did. But mastering it eliminated nets and screens......so simple and effective for canopy management I find.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 23, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Supercropping used to freak me out. The plants got over it sooner than I did. But mastering it eliminated nets and screens......so simple and effective for canopy management I find.


I'm tempted to do so, I know the girls can bounce back. Perhaps an experiment/new experience should be tried. I can tie up one and cut her sister


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm tempted to do so, I know the girls can bounce back. Perhaps an experiment/new experience should be tried. I can tie up one and cut her sister


I've got some regs about to be put in flower; clones taken. I've decided to try 'mainlining' for the first time with them, as the girly clones will live on, even if I screw it up.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 23, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got some regs about to be put in flower; clones taken. I've decided to try 'mainlining' for the first time with them, as the girly clones will live on, even if I screw it up.


I've thought about main lining and determined it's simply easier to top at the second node. Don't feeling like pulling the plant all around the edges of a pot, my model is always KISS


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've thought about main lining and determined it's simply easier to top at the second node. Don't feeling like pulling the plant all around the edges of a pot, my model is always KISS


Agreed, and it requires a longer veg time than I like. But both flower rooms are occupied for awhile, so the mainlining experiment comes at a good point w/ time to kill.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 23, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Agreed, and it requires a longer veg time than I like. But both flower rooms are occupied for awhile, so the mainlining experiment comes at a good point w/ time to kill.


That's why I haven't minded taking clones in flower recently. I've got a plateful of plants that need to be flowered, with a few gender unknown. China Yunnan, Maple Leaf Indica, and a couple more. Plus got plants I wanna see for a second go round, Mountain Tenple, Snow Queens. All these plants are hitting almost 2 feet tall and are going to pose a problem if I don't flower them soon or start hacking at them


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've thought about main lining and determined it's simply easier to top at the second node. Don't feeling like pulling the plant all around the edges of a pot, my model is always KISS



Agreed. I've kicked around the idea of mainlining a plant, but with all of the topping/training, topping/training I could harvest 2 crops in the time it takes to piss around with one. It looks cool, but I don't see the purpose it serves.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 23, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Agreed. I've kicked around the idea of mainlining a plant, but with all of the topping/training, topping/training I could harvest 2 crops in the time it takes to piss around with one. It looks cool, but I don't see the purpose it serves.


Just seems like more work. I have enough of it in my tiny garden, why add more?

Also note to self, always top pure indy plants if you want to clone the bastards. I think sadly I'll be revegging my MLI as she is simply gorgeous. Benefits: I know I'll have multiple tops, will allow me to flower out other plants. Downsides: takes forever, and I'll need to repot and scrap the root ball. While I've never had real big issues with my fertilizer usage, I can't imagine the soil has much left to offer and I don't need some weird lockout down the line.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Just seems like more work. I have enough of it in my tiny garden, why add more?
> 
> Also note to self, always top pure indy plants if you want to clone the bastards. I think sadly I'll be revegging my MLI as she is simply gorgeous. Benefits: I know I'll have multiple tops, will allow me to flower out other plants. Downsides: takes forever, and I'll need to repot and scrap the root ball. While I've never had real big issues with my fertilizer usage, I can't imagine the soil has much left to offer and I don't need some weird lockout down the line.


Can I ask why you say to always top pure indicas? I have yet to enter the world of mothers and cloning(so many strains I want to try, so little room) but it sure would be nice to know every tip and trick out there.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 23, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Can I ask why you say to always top pure indicas? I have yet to enter the world of mothers and cloning(so many strains I want to try, so little room) but it sure would be nice to know every tip and trick out there.


It's not a hard rule for me as I usually don't top, but I didn't top my PCK or MLI (I did top one, now I've got amazing branches to take cuts from) and I was stuck with bean poles making it difficult to clone.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> It's not a hard rule for me as I usually don't top, but I didn't top my PCK or MLI (I did top one, now I've got amazing branches to take cuts from) and I was stuck with bean poles making it difficult to clone.


Ok I think I understand. Cheers!


----------



## COGrown (Oct 23, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Can I ask why you say to always top pure indicas? I have yet to enter the world of mothers and cloning(so many strains I want to try, so little room) but it sure would be nice to know every tip and trick out there.


Otherwise it can be rough to get good clone sites, as many have very very little side branching, or the side branches tend to stay close to the main stem and remain pretty short. Good lighting penetration helps, but I've grown a few strains where I've had to flower them out for 1-2 weeks or veg them for an extremely long period of time to get any reasonable clone sites. I think its best to get to know a plant first before you top it, my LA Confidential cut does not like to be topped at all, it can stunt her growth completely for over a week in veg. 

When it comes to flowering pure sativas indoors, I think that the best way to do it is from clone, or hit 'em with 12/12 very early in growth, as you will have 2-3 weeks (or more) where you can still cut healthy clones after the flip. I have some ECSD x Appalachia I just started, and since I am expecting those to be a stretch monster I will be flowering them after prob only 2 weeks of veg time, and will just take clones before bud production begins.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 23, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Otherwise it can be rough to get good clone sites, as many have very very little side branching, or the side branches tend to stay close to the main stem and remain pretty short. Good lighting penetration helps, but I've grown a few strains where I've had to flower them out for 1-2 weeks or veg them for an extremely long period of time to get any reasonable clone sites. I think its best to get to know a plant first before you top it, my LA Confidential cut does not like to be topped at all, it can stunt her growth completely for over a week in veg.
> 
> When it comes to flowering pure sativas indoors, I think that the best way to do it is from clone, or hit 'em with 12/12 very early in growth, as you will have 2-3 weeks (or more) where you can still cut healthy clones after the flip. I have some ECSD x Appalachia I just started, and since I am expecting those to be a stretch monster I will be flowering them after prob only 2 weeks of veg time, and will just take clones before bud production begins.


Minus the weird bean pole that is my bangi haze (wish I'd topped her, she has no branching!) I wouldn't ever top a sativa, usually there is more than enough branching to have to deal with.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 23, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got some regs about to be put in flower; clones taken. I've decided to try 'mainlining' for the first time with them, as the girly clones will live on, even if I screw it up.


 This fella that used to hang out here, Mycomaster, did all his plants in mainline. Had a very cool perpetual system going so as soon as something came out something new went in. What I liked about his runs is he always got around three zips and up per plant, and always had four varieties going at least. Very productive garden, low profile, single 600 watt lamp. He is busy setting up a badass room now... When dialled in it seems to really kick ass


----------



## coolkid.02 (Oct 23, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Otherwise it can be rough to get good clone sites, as many have very very little side branching, or the side branches tend to stay close to the main stem and remain pretty short. Good lighting penetration helps, but I've grown a few strains where I've had to flower them out for 1-2 weeks or veg them for an extremely long period of time to get any reasonable clone sites. I think its best to get to know a plant first before you top it, my LA Confidential cut does not like to be topped at all, it can stunt her growth completely for over a week in veg.
> 
> When it comes to flowering pure sativas indoors, I think that the best way to do it is from clone, or hit 'em with 12/12 very early in growth, as you will have 2-3 weeks (or more) where you can still cut healthy clones after the flip. I have some ECSD x Appalachia I just started, and since I am expecting those to be a stretch monster I will be flowering them after prob only 2 weeks of veg time, and will just take clones before bud production begins.


Pure sativas don't always do very well if thrown into flower without reaching maturation in veg. 

I had a friend run snowhigh's panama black 12/12 from seed and his female took 6 months to finish...lol. I grew the same strain with 2 months veg and 3-4 months flower. Often pure sativas are much stronger on your 3rd or 4th run, once the plants have fully matured... Equatorial sativas are weird.

At least that's my experience.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 23, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> Pure sativas don't always do very well if thrown into flower without reaching maturation in veg.
> 
> I had a friend run snowhigh's panama black 12/12 from seed and his female took 6 months to finish...lol. I grew the same strain with 2 months veg and 3-4 months flower. Often pure sativas are much stronger on your 3rd or 4th run, once the plants have fully matured... Equatorial sativas are weird.
> 
> At least that's my experience.


I'm totally with you on this, I try to let seed plants run as long as possible before I cut clones, and with the longer flowering strains you can definitely tell once they've been around long enough to really find their groove. I really don't expect much more from a seed run of most stretchy sativas other than to get a rough idea of the potential of a plant.


----------



## Breko (Oct 23, 2014)

WHYYYYYYYY does everything I want (and things I didn't know I wanted yet) all have to drop at the same time?! I'm already WAY over what I should be on beans this month and have strains I probably will not get to before I DIE.

Still.....That pisces drop on zon. Fuuuuuh.


----------



## genuity (Oct 23, 2014)

Yup....nothing wrong with adding to the vault.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 23, 2014)

Breko said:


> WHYYYYYYYY does everything I want (and things I didn't know I wanted yet) all have to drop at the same time?! I'm already WAY over what I should be on beans this month and have strains I probably will not get to before I DIE.
> 
> Still.....That pisces drop on zon. Fuuuuuh.



Thanks for that.....cuz now I've got to go check out Cannazon and talk myself in to more seeds I don't need. 

I need to put you on ignore.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 23, 2014)

Goji #4


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 23, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> Pure sativas don't always do very well if thrown into flower without reaching maturation in veg.
> 
> I had a friend run snowhigh's panama black 12/12 from seed and his female took 6 months to finish...lol. I grew the same strain with 2 months veg and 3-4 months flower. Often pure sativas are much stronger on your 3rd or 4th run, once the plants have fully matured... Equatorial sativas are weird.
> 
> At least that's my experience.


 Yes indeed, but this does not count if your mom is mature, the clones can just be run.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 23, 2014)

COGrown said:


> I'm totally with you on this, I try to let seed plants run as long as possible before I cut clones, and with the longer flowering strains you can definitely tell once they've been around long enough to really find their groove. I really don't expect much more from a seed run of most stretchy sativas other than to get a rough idea of the potential of a plant.


I have stopped bothering with seed runs. Everything gets mothered, and one test clone goes in. Take a a little longer to find out what you have but you waste a lot less flowering space doing so. Most types now only hit flower around 4 months after I popped the seed. Took me a while tweaking stuff this way but seed runs I can only take that many more of lol... I learned to grow with moms and clones, still prefer it.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't know if I will ever keep moms in the sense. Even in a larger space I'd rather dedicate that to growing larger plants. I'd just have a split veg room for clones and vegging plants.

I do agree that first runs just don't seem to always bring out the best of a plant and it may be due to flowering plants prematurely.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 24, 2014)

You can keep mothers pretty neat and small if you want to, some guys keep bonzai mothers that give perfectly normal clones when the time comes. I want to learn how to grow strong bonzai mothers and keep mums in a shelf system. Then I will get all the keepers from the whole fam and have a mother 'vault'  long term goal that.


----------



## calicat (Oct 24, 2014)

Bonzai mothers are a lot of work especially during the hot months of the year. You are watering almost everyday. Making weekly cuts to increase surface area, have utmost control of root mass, repotting and cutting into root mass are duties you would be doing. If you are after 15-20 viable clones every two weeks in a limited vegetation space then bonsai mothers would suit your garden needs.


----------



## Breko (Oct 24, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Thanks for that.....cuz now I've got to go check out Cannazon and talk myself in to more seeds I don't need.
> 
> I need to put you on ignore.


So I'm guessing you don't wanna hear about the motarebel drop?

Like I said....All at once.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 24, 2014)

calicat said:


> Bonzai mothers are a lot of work especially during the hot months of the year. You are watering almost everyday. Making weekly cuts to increase surface area, have utmost control of root mass, repotting and cutting into root mass are duties you would be doing. If you are after 15-20 viable clones every two weeks in a limited vegetation space then bonsai mothers would suit your garden needs.


The way I picture it is five clones from a type I like per run. We have collected enough variety to suit the whole family so now I want to move to growing for each person individually, so this means running up to six types at a time. Overall a lot of work but to get the same toking experience any other way would be impossible. Even to buy there is pretty much only cheese here. Also not doing outdoor this year, so it seems like a great plan getting the bonzai thing going.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 24, 2014)

Breko said:


> So I'm guessing you don't wanna hear about the motarebel drop?
> 
> Like I said....All at once.


I know a cat that's got some motarebel/woodhorse he'd love to drop....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 24, 2014)

good looking out on the pisces headsup! need motorbreath if they aint gone!


----------



## Breko (Oct 24, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> good looking out on the pisces headsup! need motorbreath if they aint gone!


I'm not sure if I'm gonna pull the trigger so I'd rather you gents get them. I told myself I was done for the month 3 orders ago. Gotta hold myself somewhat accountable :/


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 24, 2014)

ill be snagging them in few days if theyre not gone! but damn, wheres the socal s1!!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 24, 2014)

Breko said:


> So I'm guessing you don't wanna hear about the motarebel drop?
> 
> Like I said....All at once.


 say what and where


----------



## COGrown (Oct 25, 2014)

So, I could have sworn I saw @genuity say in a thread that I can't seem to find right now that he was getting a pack of dirty hippy x rks? That's a lucky pack to get, since only 11 were sold I'm surprised anyone would give that up.

<maybe make some f2s or send out some cuts, ya know>


----------



## Adrosmokin (Oct 25, 2014)

T'was the Gage Green thread.


----------



## genuity (Oct 25, 2014)

COGrown said:


> So, I could have sworn I saw @genuity say in a thread that I can't seem to find right now that he was getting a pack of dirty hippy x rks? That's a lucky pack to get, since only 11 were sold I'm surprised anyone would give that up.
> 
> <maybe make some f2s or send out some cuts, ya know>


I'm really trying to get them...they are very rare.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 25, 2014)

COGrown said:


> So, I could have sworn I saw @genuity say in a thread that I can't seem to find right now that he was getting a pack of dirty hippy x rks? That's a lucky pack to get, since only 11 were sold I'm surprised anyone would give that up.
> 
> <maybe make some f2s or send out some cuts, ya know>


Was one of the parents to this cross lost?


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 25, 2014)

So a garden update is in order. Didn't take any photos as was in a rush to go out. Everything is going well so that is a good thing. Only concern is with the Malawi as I'm hoping the stretching stops. 

Goji and White Lotus #2 are in a race to finish up. Both are looking stunning as the pistils are beginning to recede and calayx are swelling. White Lotus #1 is more squat with a less branchy frame, she has smaller bud formation and more trichome coverage. My SSDD has finished her stretch, and is really shimmering as her buds are forming.

I'm stoked as I'll have back to back harvests of White Lotus #2, Goji, Bangi Haze, and MLI. Shortly after White Lotus #1 will come down too. Veg area is currently over ran and I can't wait to see if China Yunnan is female or male. Mountain Temple is also ready to go into flower again for a proper run. Blueberry Hill is readying for another go as well.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 25, 2014)

Plants that are vegging are:
Ancient OG (2)
Pagoda (2)
Lemon Zinger (2)
Lucky Charms f2 (2)
TER (4)
MLI 

Seedlings 
4 Afkan x 88 g13hp
4 Afkan x Snow Lotus


----------



## Breko (Oct 25, 2014)

Goji Stardawg 6/6 Female, Tigermelon appy 10/11 females. WTF?!

The TA's have gorgeous structure. never topped them and it looks I did.

Some beautiful GGG plants too but also some very strange looking ones. But with the genetics in cherry puff x grateful breath I kinda figured things might get weird. The forum x C. King have some great lookers. One looks like the most "classic" 90's plant I've seen since well.....The 90's. It's the way the leaves are serrated. Sharp and deliberate.
 
Like that black leaf in the middle. She's a girl too. Wonder what she's got in store for me.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 25, 2014)

Breko said:


> Goji Stardawg 6/6 Female, Tigermelon appy 10/11 females. WTF?!
> 
> The TA's have gorgeous structure. never topped them and it looks I did.
> 
> ...


I love looking at the difference in leaf shape. The Malawi has those stunning sativa leaves with the long running blades


----------



## Breko (Oct 25, 2014)

Aww yeah....

My cherry pie x tres stardawg from red eyed genetics just arrived. 

EDIT: Don't you hate getting freebies you'll NEVER run?

c99 x Super silver haze?


----------



## okiejack (Oct 25, 2014)

Anybody know we're a man could get some lucKY charms or goji og seeds right now ? Hell I have been hitting the market place once a day for a month and can not find any in stock . Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 25, 2014)

Goji should probably be restocked soon. I'm not sure what lucky charms are left as appy is gone and I know bodhi made a post a while back listing remaining appy stock. Some were gone, but if Lucky Charms is ever restocked, you can bet your bottom dollar I'm grabbing them.


----------



## okiejack (Oct 25, 2014)

I never have ran any bodhi but have been wanting to ever sense I found this thread . So far it sounds like all of his gear is solid .


----------



## Breko (Oct 25, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Goji should probably be restocked soon. I'm not sure what lucky charms are left as appy is gone and I know bodhi made a post a while back listing remaining appy stock. Some were gone, but if Lucky Charms is ever restocked, you can bet your bottom dollar I'm grabbing them.


From what I understand.......Gone forever now on the LC.

I popped one bean 2 years ago and still have the mama. Stoked to have 10 left! I should f2 them yes?

SSDD is on her last run and I'm having regrets already. My pheno takes 77 days EASY though. Kind of a bitch. But man the sour blue butter flavor and body-headband high...... I have some ssdd f2's but not much pollen took....Think I got 4 beans from a branch. That pack is empty.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hell yea you shoud if it i that good


----------



## Breko (Oct 25, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell yea you shoud if it i that good


Pretty fucking awesome. Really smells like marshmallow chem.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 25, 2014)

Breko said:


> Aww yeah....
> 
> My cherry pie x tres stardawg from red eyed genetics just arrived.
> 
> ...


nice! cherry pie x tres star should be dank. im bout to do tresdawg x cherry mountain. cant wait...


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 25, 2014)

Breko said:


> From what I understand.......Gone forever now on the LC.
> 
> I popped one bean 2 years ago and still have the mama. Stoked to have 10 left! I should f2 them yes?
> 
> SSDD is on her last run and I'm having regrets already. My pheno takes 77 days EASY though. Kind of a bitch. But man the sour blue butter flavor and body-headband high...... I have some ssdd f2's but not much pollen took....Think I got 4 beans from a branch. That pack is empty.


As soon as I'm done being a bean poppin fanatic, I'm going to do some work on the SSDD F2. Probably will send some out to get an idea of stability and pheno selection but that will be late spring if I start this January. I really love that strain.

The lucky charms f2 if I get a male, will be saving some pollen and using it after I pop some more of the f2 to get an idea of the genetic diversity. Sad I didn't grab a pack as I'd probably enjoy it more than the white lotus to be honest.



okiejack said:


> I never have ran any bodhi but have been wanting to ever sense I found this thread . So far it sounds like all of his gear is solid .


It really is. I'd knock it if it was poor quality but as this thread speaks for itself (minus testers of course), Bodhi's gear is very solid and of excellent quality. Even strains which were not my favorite (superstitious), it wasn't a let down in any regard. In fact I kind of miss that strain, but I'm limited in space and numbers. Still have beans, so it's not like I can't enjoy her again particularly considering how uniform the strain was


----------



## Breko (Oct 25, 2014)

Bean popping fanatic. I can relate. Bout to pop some OG poison from pure michigan genetics. Always a gamble. But I love it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

Breko said:


> Pretty fucking awesome. Really smells like marshmallow chem.


Sounds good faster would be s1 your mom. Ether way let me know if you do


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

Breko said:


> Bean popping fanatic. I can relate. Bout to pop some OG poison from pure michigan genetics. Always a gamble. But I love it.


I love growing from seed.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 25, 2014)

I enjoy the gamble. I simply wish I had a few thousand watts running so I could do what I want to do.

Some day, hopefully soon.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 25, 2014)

For full disclosure, I have had issues with some plants from Bodhi. But the problems I experienced were from light poisoning, root space (being pot bound is terrible for B's strains, they love root space), and from high temperatures. Ran without these conditions, I have never had a problem, so I contribute the few intersex traits to growers error


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I enjoy the gamble. I simply wish I had a few thousand watts running so I could do what I want to do.
> 
> Some day, hopefully soon.


Yea i am at the max i fill i can run safely in my state.


----------



## okiejack (Oct 25, 2014)

I would also like to try the ssdd . Damn it . I need to stay away from this thread . Lol How does a person become a tester anyway ? Get the seeds and right a review ? My father in law and first cousin both have stage 4 colon cancer and thc is about the only thing that seems to help them eat and controls the nausea . Miracle plant in my eyes. Well I may have to try another strain that bodhi has in stock.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 25, 2014)

Breko said:


> EDIT: Don't you hate getting freebies you'll NEVER run?
> 
> c99 x Super silver haze?


Heh! I'd be kinda happy with that freebie


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 25, 2014)

okiejack said:


> I would also like to try the ssdd . Damn it . I need to stay away from this thread . Lol How does a person become a tester anyway ? Get the seeds and right a review ? My father in law and first cousin both have stage 4 colon cancer and thc is about the only thing that seems to help them eat and controls the nausea . Miracle plant in my eyes. Well I may have to try another strain that bodhi has in stock.


Go up a few pages and I posted what testers he's looking to get out there. Send an email and follow instructions and you can get some testers.


----------



## Breko (Oct 25, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Heh! I'd be kinda happy with that freebie


Sounds like a leafy mess to me! 

The last freebie was Pure Kush x Blueberry headband. MUCH more my style


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

Breko said:


> Sounds like a leafy mess to me!
> 
> The last freebie was Pure Kush x Blueberry headband. MUCH more my style


Sounds like fire to me too but so do pk x bh


----------



## Breko (Oct 25, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Sounds like fire to me too but so do pk x bh


I guess just not my style. Maybe I'll pop them just because They're so different from what I have............Never grown ssh. But grown many other hazes and hated them all. LOL.

They've all had that "spicy" haze taste. Which to me doesnt taste spicy. More hay/lawnclippings. Smell too. I also HATE trimming and IME the hazes have SOOOO many tiny trichome challenged lawn leaves. 

Only C99 I grew was a cross and I liked it OK.

Any Indica lovers surprised by a sativa strain they really liked? An "indica lovers sativa" if you will? I've had some I really liked. But they were clone onlys from a mysterious and very young dude from Craigslist. Lol. For years I ONLY grew this dudes clones (whom he said were from some old school hippy in the hills) Not sure WHAT they were at this point.....But his "green crack", "powerplant" "jack herer" and "blue dream" were off the FUCKING CHAIN. (as were chocolate thai, bullrider, p91, purple og, and cotton candy kush from him)

Maybe they were all actually real-deal. I've since tried growing others versions and seeds of the "same strains"........... No such luck.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

Breko said:


> I guess just not my style. Maybe I'll pop them just because They're so different from what I have............Never grown ssh. But grown many other hazes and hated them all. LOL.
> 
> They've all had that "spicy" haze taste. Which to me doesnt taste spicy. More hay/lawnclippings. Smell too. I also HATE trimming and IME the hazes have SOOOO many tiny trichome challenged lawn leaves.
> 
> ...


hell if you dont i would


----------



## Scroga (Oct 25, 2014)

Been a way awhile.. Just wondering if there's reports in on synergy yet? Could somebody fill me in please...


----------



## Breko (Oct 25, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Been a way awhile.. Just wondering if there's reports in on synergy yet? Could somebody fill me in please...


I ran synergy. Just 2 plants but I really liked it. Fruity gasoline. Chunky nugs. I have a pic.....Lemme see if I can find.
 
There ya go.


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 25, 2014)

hi everyone!

haven't seen much of this one but check out this prayer tower -i hope it lives up to its description- (maybe had two weeks of veg) about two-three weeks from being done:

an SSDD is running alongside her the main cola isn't quite as big but is covered in a lot more sugar:


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 25, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> haven't seen much of this one but check out this prayer tower -i hope it lives up to its description- (maybe had two weeks of veg) about two-three weeks from being done:
> View attachment 3280693
> ...


Damn well done! Beautiful shots.


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 25, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Damn well done! Beautiful shots.


thanks Mr.Head!


----------



## okiejack (Oct 25, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> haven't seen much of this one but check out this prayer tower -i hope it lives up to its description- (maybe had two weeks of veg) about two-three weeks from being done:
> View attachment 3280693
> ...


Wow nice run man .


----------



## okiejack (Oct 25, 2014)

Breko said:


> I ran synergy. Just 2 plants but I really liked it. Fruity gasoline. Chunky nugs. I have a pic.....Lemme see if I can find.
> View attachment 3280687
> There ya go.


Wow these strains just keep getting better .


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 25, 2014)

okiejack said:


> Wow nice run man .


thanks okiejack!


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 25, 2014)

Breko said:


> I ran synergy. Just 2 plants but I really liked it. Fruity gasoline. Chunky nugs. I have a pic.....Lemme see if I can find.
> View attachment 3280687
> There ya go.


Damn bro, she looks lovely. Gonna have to run those soon, maybe with love triangle and heaven mountain run. Can't wait till he does the limited beans again on the tude. I'm a sucker for limited stuffs


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 25, 2014)

May as well grab any appy runs as all those are now limited.

Just leave me a pack of wish mountain okay?


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 25, 2014)

Come to think of it, I've got a couple Bodhi gear that either is done being released or made. 
SSDD
Blueberry Hill
Pagoda
Ancient OG
Mountain Temple
Lemon Zinger


----------



## Breko (Oct 25, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> May as well grab any appy runs as all those are now limited.
> 
> Just leave me a pack of wish mountain okay?


I'm HOARDING every appy cross I can. LOVE that male. I'm a huge chem fan and everything he touches adds a bit of chunk and funk. Killer papa IMO.

For my tastes, even if every plant was appy dom I'd be pretty happy. LOL.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 25, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Damn bro, she looks lovely. Gonna have to run those soon, maybe with love triangle and heaven mountain run. Can't wait till he does the limited beans again on the tude. I'm a sucker for limited stuffs


Don't hold your breath waiting for the limited stuff to show up at the tude these days. Lately they've shown up at the zon, dankbidz, or hn. The tude is aso notoriously bad about deleting strains they're never going to get in stock again. One good browsing through the older banks will usually reveal a dozen or more long dead lines.


----------



## Breko (Oct 25, 2014)

Old painting I did. Have a series of 10. Prop 2-spliff-teen:
 
Pray for purple.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 25, 2014)

Breko said:


> I'm HOARDING every appy cross I can. LOVE that male. I'm a huge chem fan and everything he touches adds a bit of chunk and funk. Killer papa IMO.


I like the appy male, he certainly has a way with the ladies. The only complaint I have about him is that he's very dominant in the phenotypes of the hybrids. When the hybrids first dropped I want to say I ran four appy crosses all at once and got soooooooooo many appalachia phenotypes. Which is not to say they weren't good, just that I was hoping for more mother-dominant phenotypes, as I had experienced with the Snow Lotus hybrids, as Snow Lotus adds frost, structure, and really very little else.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 25, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Come to think of it, I've got a couple Bodhi gear that either is done being released or made.
> SSDD
> Blueberry Hill
> Pagoda
> ...


Is the Ancient OG over with? That's a snow lotus hybrid, and I didn't know he had lost the '72 Iranian. There were numerous reports of less-than-stellar germ rates with those, at least for b gear. I got 5/7 of my first few, but four were males.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2014)

Nice buds everyone! Synergy and ssdd are looking like they will need a try


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 25, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Is the Ancient OG over with? That's a snow lotus hybrid, and I didn't know he had lost the '72 Iranian. There were numerous reports of less-than-stellar germ rates with those, at least for b gear. I got 5/7 of my first few, but four were males.


I had 3 for 3 males first go, these are beans 4 and 5.

He lost the female, but the grows I've seen are quite impressive, would probably hold a spot on rotation.

Eta the males I had were beautiful and uniform into early flower. Stunk like fuck too and had early trichome coverage


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 25, 2014)

okiejack said:


> Wow nice run ma'am .


Fixed that for ya!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 25, 2014)

Theres enough of us that the APPY will live!

F-2s for the win.


----------



## Breko (Oct 26, 2014)

Another painting. Attack of Lemon Zinger.


----------



## Scroga (Oct 26, 2014)

A


Breko said:


> Old painting I did. Have a series of 10. Prop 2-spliff-teen:
> View attachment 3280761
> Pray for purple.


Always love your work brek ..has a very reg Mombasa feel to it... Acid art lol... Thanks for the synergy pics guys..she does indeed look to be Chemy..yum
I know I want to add a new strain to the perpetual..but I'm at a loss what to pop as I can currently only introduce 1 new geno... Please help.. I have ..
Dream beaver
Mothers milk 
Ssdd
Lucky charms
Synergy
Blue Tara

I'm starting to get a little tired of the abrasive chem hashy dark indica smoke.. Ssdd was potent but a ill spicy peppery for my liking..


----------



## Scroga (Oct 26, 2014)

Breko said:


> View attachment 3280851
> Another painting. Attack of Lemon Zinger.


You've uploaded that one few years back hey..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 26, 2014)

Page 420 needs some 420 thanks again to B for letting me dig into the Dank Sinatra Remix. Epic type, really worth getting more testers running it to see. Might veg slow but so fast in flower, 55 days
Flavors and smells of berries and pennyroyal, hint of banana with some sour tang, and cotton candy. Hits like a velvet jackhammer. Effects last four hours or more depending on if you eat in between or not. No eating... you are off to bed lol


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 26, 2014)

Scroga said:


> A
> Always love your work brek ..has a very reg Mombasa feel to it... Acid art lol... Thanks for the synergy pics guys..she does indeed look to be Chemy..yum
> I know I want to add a new strain to the perpetual..but I'm at a loss what to pop as I can currently only introduce 1 new geno... Please help.. I have ..
> Dream beaver
> ...


I'd say go Blue Tara or dream beaver. Not that I've had either but all look good to me.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 26, 2014)

Blue Tara in my Sig, chop pics will be coming this week some time, whenever I get around to it really. It's really close.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 26, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Blue Tara in my Sig, chop pics will be coming this week some time, whenever I get around to it really. It's really close.


Man, I'm excited to see those. You've been killing it so far with her and I'd love to hear the smoke report


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 26, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Man, I'm excited to see those. You've been killing it so far with her and I'd love to hear the smoke report


Thinking from the samples she's leaning too the bubbashine side of things, they seem a little hashy/bubbakushy we'll see after they jar.

Going to hang full plants this time and see what kind of results I get drying that way, everything in flower is coming down at once so it will be convenient to try it now and just use my flower space for drying. I'll trim off the fans but leave the sugars until right before I jar 'em up.

I think I'll be running her for a while.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 26, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Thinking from the samples she's leaning too the bubbashine side of things, they seem a little hashy/bubbakushy we'll see after they jar.
> 
> Going to hang full plants this time and see what kind of results I get drying that way, everything in flower is coming down at once so it will be convenient to try it now and just use my flower space for drying. I'll trim off the fans but leave the sugars until right before I jar 'em up.
> 
> I think I'll be running her for a while.


Sounds lovely. I never hang plants as I don't have the space and brown bagging nugs works really well for me. Just pop on a great film and trim it away. Brown bag near a vent on the tent to control the aroma, rotate daily, 3-4 days later starts the slow jar dry cure. Keeps it easy for disposal.

I will be helping my buddy trim his outdoor goji I gave him. Need to touch base with him as I don't want him to cut it early, he has a tendency with outdoor plants to cut early. We hang dry the plants in his basement, practically bring a change of clothes due to the smell permeating the entire house


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 26, 2014)

Lol yeah cropping early outdoors is hard to avoid. Mostly it is the lack of sleep, from when flower starts outdoor girls are at risk of being stolen. You just dont sleep easy till they are down.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Lol yeah cropping early outdoors is hard to avoid. Mostly it is the lack of sleep, from when flower starts outdoor girls are at risk of being stolen. You just dont sleep easy till they are down.


He's growing it illegally outdoors behind his garage. Has pulled it off a couple of years. Relatively safe, but I don't know how the neighbors can't smell it.

Really wanted to see how my Goji did out doors, but I probably should have given him a quicker strain, like superstitious before I stopped running her


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> He's growing it illegally outdoors behind his garage. Has pulled it off a couple of years. Relatively safe, but I don't know how the neighbors can't smell it.
> 
> Really wanted to see how my Goji did out doors, but I probably should have given him a quicker strain, like superstitious before I stopped running her


Two yrs in a row after taking clones, I tossed the donors outside on Aug 1st to show sex, then let them finish there. [ will never again bring a plant or clone from outside to a grow are. Never ! ]

But two yrs in a row, they get hit with days of rain and cool temps, which brings on mold and bud rot. How is that Goji surviving outside?


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 26, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Two yrs in a row after taking clones, I tossed the donors outside on Aug 1st to show sex, then let them finish there. [ will never again bring a plant or clone from outside to a grow are. Never ! ]
> 
> But two yrs in a row, they get hit with days of rain and cool temps, which brings on mold and bud rot. How is that Goji surviving outside?


From my understanding, pretty good. Here in Michigan we really are dependent on when frost sets in. Already had a couple of days, but I still haven't seen it for about a month. I just hope he does that harvest early as he will really miss out.

Let me guess, you brought in some unwanted house guests?


----------



## calicat (Oct 26, 2014)

okiejack said:


> Anybody know we're a man could get some lucKY charms or goji og seeds right now ? Hell I have been hitting the market place once a day for a month and can not find any in stock . Any help would be much appreciated.


This was two weeks ago- Lucky Charms was still there. Might want to check seedvaultofcalifornia. You have to email hnamigo - [email protected] and he will forward you a list and transaction details. Best of luck.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 26, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Two yrs in a row after taking clones, I tossed the donors outside on Aug 1st to show sex, then let them finish there. [ will never again bring a plant or clone from outside to a grow are. Never ! ]
> 
> But two yrs in a row, they get hit with days of rain and cool temps, which brings on mold and bud rot. How is that Goji surviving outside?


EM-1 does a brilliant job keeping molds at bay. You can buy or make your own it is easy and damn cheap you just need rice, water and milk or cream. Had two totally mold free outdoor years since getting into using LAB and other beneficial microbes. Trichoderma is a new favorite mold control, it is a fungus but it is mycovorous so it eats other fungi and forms a mutually beneficial relationship with plants. Mate of mine used it in DWC to combat root rot, cleaned it up in just under two weeks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> From my understanding, pretty good. Here in Michigan we really are dependent on when frost sets in. Already had a couple of days, but I still haven't seen it for about a month. I just hope he does that harvest early as he will really miss out.
> 
> Let me guess, you brought in some unwanted house guests?


Yeah, a couple of springs ago. I had a couple of extra JIlly Beans popped, and nowhere to go w/ them, so I let them soak up some sun until there was space inside. 

And then....plant room armegeddon arrived. As I said - never again.



Mad Hamish said:


> EM-1 does a brilliant job keeping molds at bay. You can buy or make your own it is easy and damn cheap you just need rice, water and milk or cream. Had two totally mold free outdoor years since getting into using LAB and other beneficial microbes. Trichoderma is a new favorite mold control, it is a fungus but it is mycovorous so it eats other fungi and forms a mutually beneficial relationship with plants. Mate of mine used it in DWC to combat root rot, cleaned it up in just under two weeks.


Thanks for the advice. I'll never run anything serious outside. The Ponderosa is fairly private, but the gain vs risk isn't worth it to me. The plants outside barely make it to 2 feet; most less. This is what they looked like mid-Sept - they are the moms of the Solos Stash, Phantom Cookies, Fat Grape Cheese, and Chuckys Bride that are past the halfway point in bloom.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## okiejack (Oct 26, 2014)

Bodhi thread makes it to page 420. Hell yea


calicat said:


> This was two weeks ago- Lucky Charms was still there. Might want to check seedvaultofcalifornia. You have to email hnamigo - [email protected] and he will forward you a list and transaction details. Best of luck.


Just messaged him thanks for the tipz


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 26, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Sounds lovely. I never hang plants as I don't have the space and brown bagging nugs works really well for me. Just pop on a great film and trim it away. Brown bag near a vent on the tent to control the aroma, rotate daily, 3-4 days later starts the slow jar dry cure. Keeps it easy for disposal.
> 
> I will be helping my buddy trim his outdoor goji I gave him. Need to touch base with him as I don't want him to cut it early, he has a tendency with outdoor plants to cut early. We hang dry the plants in his basement, practically bring a change of clothes due to the smell permeating the entire house


Hanging them this time mainly because I'm bringing down everything at once and the other day when I shut the power off to change some receptacles shit got stinky in here in 20 minutes the whole house wreaked something awesome. Had to light a bunch of candles and it still lingered for a couple hours.

This cheapo iPower filter seems to be working well for the most part, probably not as good as the expensive ones, but I could sure tell it was working after I shut it off lol. I didn't realize these plants were that loud lol.

Grab some pics of that outdoor Goji if he'll let you  Curious how she'll finish in our outdoor climate, I'm close enough to you it's pretty much the same weather  I've been debating throwing a bunch of beans I'm not interested in outdoors for a couple years now, haven't got around to it.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 26, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Hanging them this time mainly because I'm bringing down everything at once and the other day when I shut the power off to change some receptacles shit got stinky in here in 20 minutes the whole house wreaked something awesome. Had to light a bunch of candles and it still lingered for a couple hours.
> 
> This cheapo iPower filter seems to be working well for the most part, probably not as good as the expensive ones, but I could sure tell it was working after I shut it off lol. I didn't realize these plants were that loud lol.
> 
> Grab some pics of that outdoor Goji if he'll let you  Curious how she'll finish in our outdoor climate, I'm close enough to you it's pretty much the same weather  I've been debating throwing a bunch of beans I'm not interested in outdoors for a couple years now, haven't got around to it.


Oh I'll definitely be grabbing them. 

I've bought cheap filters and more expensive filters. Best I can get out of any of them is 9 months. I'll be sticking with cheaper ones going forward. Right now I've got a phresh filter and it's nearing the end. I bought it due to the lower weight, but I'd rather of saved the money on the cheaper ones


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 26, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


>


LMAO!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 26, 2014)

Can filters work great. I use the six inch can lite. I tried off brand and they didn't get rid of all the stink.


----------



## Scroga (Oct 26, 2014)

Mine Been going 3 or 4 years strong now...


----------



## Breko (Oct 26, 2014)

Mountain air filters for the win! Company guarantees 3 years. Had a phresh filter. Did NOT stand up to OG's and kushes at ALL 

Hanging plants whole is the only way I'll go these days. I don't even chop fans anymore. I have tried literally every method under the sun. 7 days whole plant then start trimming. Hands down best method to bring out taste and smell.....LOOOVE that slow slow slow dry. 

In other news I've started a list of all the beans I have and what the crosses are. Holy christ. I guess it's time. I have crosses I didn't even realize. For example I would have said hands down I have nothing with SFV in it. Wrong. Have 3 crosses. LOL. So many I've never run and sound insane. Kinda sad really. Somewhere, some poor fella has one pack of Barneys Tangerine Dream hoping for a miracle. LOL

cheesus christ HN has some bangers now. I took a bean break....then a bodhi break (all I bought for 2 years)

Next bean spree I'm going back to B for awhile. New crosses sound KILLLLLLLLER.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 26, 2014)

Breko said:


> Mountain air filters for the win!
> 
> Hanging plants whole is the only way I'll go these days. I don't even chop fans anymore. I have tried literally every method under the sun. 7 days whole plant then start trimming. Hands down best method to bring out taste and smell.....LOOOVE that slow slow slow dry.
> 
> ...


Or some CC Black water... whoops... Hanging whole plants is the only way, mine usually take nine days to get to just right, slightly crispy outsides, a day after jarring it goes perfect, and then the cure starts. If flavor is important to you, slow dry is king.


----------



## Breko (Oct 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Or some CC Black water... whoops... Hanging whole plants is the only way, mine usually take nine days to get to just right, slightly crispy outsides, a day after jarring it goes perfect, and then the cure starts. If flavor is important to you, slow dry is king.


Yeah I was around 9 days when I lived in higher humidity. I'm at like 30% Humidity here (less sometimes!)....took a few days off the process. I can't even use a fan at all or even whole plants dry too fast!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 26, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, a couple of springs ago. I had a couple of extra JIlly Beans popped, and nowhere to go w/ them, so I let them soak up some sun until there was space inside.
> 
> And then....plant room armegeddon arrived. As I said - never again.
> 
> ...


Yeah this happens all the time, it is all about your outdoor plamting window. Over here if we take a clone or seed plant outdoors before 21 November or after 10 December, they will flower instantly and not really grow. Or just sit there doing nothing till they flower. But if taken outside in that Nov to dec window, they veg pretty large, average 15 zips in a 10 gal pot. All I know is each latitude is different. Seems Californians are blessed with a very wide planting window, guys out there can take clones outside all the time pretty much.


----------



## Breko (Oct 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Or some CC Black water... whoops... Hanging whole plants is the only way, mine usually take nine days to get to just right, slightly crispy outsides, a day after jarring it goes perfect, and then the cure starts. If flavor is important to you, slow dry is king.


Regarding Blackwater (a favorite song lol)........ I saw some universally bad reviews on it. But a homie of mine grew it and his turned out KILL. Whole nugs were black.... Tasted grapey and OG. Potent too.....Bag appeal was ridiculous. Guess he got lucky....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 27, 2014)

Breko said:


> Regarding Blackwater (a favorite song lol)........ I saw some universally bad reviews on it. But a homie of mine grew it and his turned out KILL. Whole nugs were black.... Tasted grapey and OG. Potent too.....Bag appeal was ridiculous. Guess he got lucky....


Luck has nothing to do with it. Maybe he is a better grower than the other guys?... made my craic according to the reviews, but I have to say if it ended up well in your mates room the most logical conclusion is he did a better job, because from what I gather he had more than one good plant?... As I up my game and learn more, I am starting to think about running some CC gear again. Fact is other guys get it right, not often, but the guys that do have the sickest grows from all sorts of breeders. His Tahoe was a disaster over here. But thinking back I learned a lot since then. Might as well give Swerve another go just to see.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't know Hamish plenty of respectable folks have grown that blackwater to find hermies, even read a lot of reports of outdoor hermies on that strain.

I think it's just got hermie prone genetics, obviously there's quality genetics in there too. I'm of the opinion you can find a gem in anything, you just need to dig more. I'd rather have a more consistent pack of gems 

That said, dude probably did grow it well. I'm just saying I fault no man or woman  for finding hermies in CC gear. You just gotta find that one bean where everything lined up right in the genetics, none of the hermie and all the quality, swerve using hermie prone genetics and using shit growers to produce his seeds doesn't help this quest. I don't think he'll live down that powdery mildew garden lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 27, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I don't know Hamish plenty of respectable folks have grown that blackwater to find hermies, even read a lot of reports of outdoor hermies on that strain.
> 
> I think it's just got hermie prone genetics, obviously there's quality genetics in there too. I'm of the opinion you can find a gem in anything, you just need to dig more. I'd rather have a more consistent pack of gems
> 
> That said, dude probably did grow it well. I'm just saying I fault no man or woman  for finding hermies in CC gear. You just gotta find that one bean where everything lined up right in the genetics, none of the hermie and all the quality, swerve using hermie prone genetics and using shit growers to produce his seeds doesn't help this quest. I don't think he'll live down that powdery mildew garden lol.


Which is exactly why I want to give it a go. Not saying that bananas mean you are a shitty grower at all. I have met fellas that NEVER get them no matter what the gear, so to me it is clear there is much room for improvement in my technique... When it comes to choosing between CC and any other gear for a reliable crop, CC won't get my bux either lol. But I do want to run that goddamn Tahoe again. Such killer reefer till the problems started. Only got balls on run 3. And seeded all my LVBK. I almost cried.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 27, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Which is exactly why I want to give it a go. Not saying that bananas mean you are a shitty grower at all. I have met fellas that NEVER get them no matter what the gear, so to me it is clear there is much room for improvement in my technique... When it comes to choosing between CC and any other gear for a reliable crop, CC won't get my bux either lol. But I do want to run that goddamn Tahoe again. Such killer reefer till the problems started. Only got balls on run 3. And seeded all my LVBK. I almost cried.


im still sad my LVBK got snagged by customs then sold out. everywhere else that has em wants an arm and a leg and I got other stuff to run that's already paid for


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 27, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Mine Been going 3 or 4 years strong now...


Sure you simply are accustomed to the odor? I do odor checks regularly. Move the vent into the closed room with windows shut, leave and return the next day. 

I find that if I'm around it daily, I don't notice the aroma, and it eventually will permeate to clothing and what not. 

Then again, I'm proactive. It's for the peace of mind, and a small investment to make sure things aren't getting funky. The slightest signs of funk and it's time to change. 

I can't imagine active carbon filters running 24/7 lasting that long.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 27, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Which is exactly why I want to give it a go. Not saying that bananas mean you are a shitty grower at all. I have met fellas that NEVER get them no matter what the gear, so to me it is clear there is much room for improvement in my technique... When it comes to choosing between CC and any other gear for a reliable crop, CC won't get my bux either lol. But I do want to run that goddamn Tahoe again. Such killer reefer till the problems started. Only got balls on run 3. And seeded all my LVBK. I almost cried.


I've seen bananas when I've done something wrong, and also due to genetics. I straight up had three intersexed plants due to growing bag beans, craziest thing seeing both male and female flowers emerging right next to one another.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 27, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> im still sad my LVBK got snagged by customs then sold out. everywhere else that has em wants an arm and a leg and I got other stuff to run that's already paid for


Welllll I wouldn't really cry about it... it was deadly potent BUT slowest ass vegger ever, bland flavor, beanpole structure... Unless you need a one dimensional evening knockout, or treatment for severe pain, might as well just get a Bubba cut from your local dispensary. Just ONE thing, never smelled anything quite as dank, coffee, berries, citrus, skunk, and gods alone know what else but holy gods it is delicious.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've seen bananas when I've done something wrong, and also due to genetics. I straight up had three intersexed plants due to growing bag beans, craziest thing seeing both male and female flowers emerging right next to one another.


 Had that with the Clusterfunk Remix test. Equal parts male and female it was not pretty. Unless that is your thang.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 27, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Had that with the Clusterfunk Remix test. Equal parts male and female it was not pretty. Unless that is your thang.


That's disappointing to hear. I am excited still to see my TER and the Afkan gals


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> He's growing it illegally outdoors behind his garage. [Lol]
> 
> Really wanted to see how my Goji did out doors, but I probably should have given him a quicker strain, like superstitious before I stopped running her


Superstitious is still on my list; It got green taped. i have a grt orig. sensi star cut by way of portland, OR. paired these two in my mind for posterity.


----------



## Breko (Oct 27, 2014)

Never had my veg room stink this bad. With tigermelon appalachia, goji stardawg, grateful breath/cherry puff and forum/chem king..... I almost need a filter. first 10 went in 7 gallon bags for the FLIP.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi all anyone have any opinions on snow lepard?
I'm interested in smell taste and high specifically if the chem flav comes out 
thanks


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 27, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Superstitious is still on my list; It got green taped. i have a grt orig. sensi star cut by way of portland, OR. paired these two in my mind for posterity.


Superstitious is a good day strain. Well balanced, uniform and done at 9 weeks. Look for a darker leafed plant as that one was standout.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 27, 2014)

hmmm... https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds-superstitious/prod_4255.html

wonder how long t. tude will honor sendpolicy. over a year? Haaa. that was last sea ordeal and it kinda weirded me out, so only local p/u ever since. found dream beaver pk right in annarbor. dang customs


----------



## Scroga (Oct 27, 2014)

Pos


TonightYou said:


> Sure you simply are accustomed to the odor? I do odor checks regularly. Move the vent into the closed room with windows shut, leave and return the next day.
> 
> I find that if I'm around it daily, I don't notice the aroma, and it eventually will permeate to clothing and what not.
> 
> ...


Positive... I run perpetual 1 in every fortnight..changing strains all the time..it's a small 3 bedroom house.. I know if its been shut off because the whole house statrts oozing hydro stench but yes usually the visitors will pick it up before me..cos my nose is fucked anyway from another lifestyle eons ago...but with it on no ones the wiser,it stays contained to the room...off it consumes the whole property...yep she def still workin...


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 27, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Pos
> 
> Positive... I run perpetual 1 in every fortnight..changing strains all the time..it's a small 3 bedroom house.. I know if its been shut off because the whole house statrts oozing hydro stench but yes usually the visitors will pick it up before me..cos my nose is fucked anyway from another lifestyle eons ago...but with it on no ones the wiser,it stays contained to the room...off it consumes the whole property...yep she def still workin...


I'm shocked but that's a good run


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 27, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Pos
> 
> Positive... I run perpetual 1 in every fortnight..changing strains all the time..it's a small 3 bedroom house.. I know if its been shut off because the whole house statrts oozing hydro stench but yes usually the visitors will pick it up before me..cos my nose is fucked anyway from another lifestyle eons ago...but with it on no ones the wiser,it stays contained to the room...off it consumes the whole property...yep she def still workin...


My filters are useless this run, venting out a very creative place right now lol, but at least no worries for a bit... the plans we make to get a run done lmfao


----------



## Scroga (Oct 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm shocked but that's a good run


She's been good to me ... But I feel now that we've had this conversation,the universe will have its way and she's going to shit herself any day now lol


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 27, 2014)

Scroga said:


> She's been good to me ... But I feel now that we've had this conversation,the universe will have its way and she's going to shit herself any day now lol


Lol, I hope I didn't jinx you! But active carbon only lasts so long!


----------



## Scroga (Oct 27, 2014)

Not if I believe!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 27, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Superstitious is still on my list; It got green taped. i have a grt orig. sensi star cut by way of portland, OR. paired these two in my mind for posterity.



http://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/superstitious/183


----------



## okiejack (Oct 27, 2014)

Out of all the bodhi seeds witch do you think is the best all around strain . If you could only grow one strain Outdoors and wanted some good quality and producer .Central U.S out door and indoor Scrog. Stupid question I know .


----------



## Breko (Oct 27, 2014)

I've had my mountain air filters 10 months now. Sight guarantees 3 years (WOW check out this link. Some amazingly technical and detailed info.) http://www.mountainairfilters.com/images/MA_Fan Booklet.pdf

I probably will change it at 18 months no matter what but that link is pretty convincing. LOL!

I had my Dad (who hasn't toked or been around weed in 40 years) stand right in front of my exhaust and breathe deeply. "Whoa! smells like dead skunks!" he says. "HA! kidding! I can't smell a thing but you shoulda seen your face!" Yeah. HAHA. Pretty funny pops.


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 27, 2014)

Still haven't received my order, its been sitting in LA Customs since the 19th according to tracking.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 27, 2014)

That is a hard question as we all have different tastes.

I've declared my love for SSDD, but I've yet be disappointed by any Bodhi gear and I've flowered out over 6 different bodhi strains with more to go


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 27, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> Still haven't received my order, its been sitting in LA Customs since the 19th according to tracking.


If you got the guarantee your cool but they will make you wait 21 buisness day without proof of seizure


----------



## Scroga (Oct 27, 2014)

I see some people ghetto rig those conical air filters that you get for cars...wonder if they actually work?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 27, 2014)

Scroga said:


> I see some people ghetto rig those conical air filters that you get for cars...wonder if they actually work?


@greasemonkeymann is the fella to talk to about this


----------



## Breko (Oct 27, 2014)

Nothing I hate more than POWER OUTAGES


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 27, 2014)

Ok Bodhi heads. I know you cats growing B's gear are bean hoarders like me, so I've got a hypothetical for you that my buddy and I were chatting about....

Someone breaks in to your house, puts a gun to your head and says that he's taking the contents of your grow, but you get to keep ONE of the following:

a) you can keep every plant that is in your flowering room(s).

Or

b) you can keep every plant in your veg room(s). Clones, seedlings, mothers, etc.

Or

c) you can keep your entire collection of beans.

Which do you chose to keep, and why?


----------



## COGrown (Oct 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I had 3 for 3 males first go, these are beans 4 and 5.
> 
> He lost the female, but the grows I've seen are quite impressive, would probably hold a spot on rotation.
> 
> Eta the males I had were beautiful and uniform into early flower. Stunk like fuck too and had early trichome coverage


The female I got was good, she only suffered from being run at the same time as a full goji pack and half pack of RKU.



Cold$moke said:


> Hi all anyone have any opinions on snow lepard?
> I'm interested in smell taste and high specifically if the chem flav comes out
> thanks


I got two very similar females that leaned to the uzbeki/chem mother Tiger Melon, but if chem is what you're looking for, I think you want the Fuzz.


Breko said:


> Nothing I hate more than POWER OUTAGES


For real, yo. I had an entire crop finish early because of Xcel energy not being able to get my power on for almost 36 hours, combined with bad timing leaving my entire flowering and bigger veg crop in the dark for almost 48 hours straight. Fortunately I was able to get some clone trays out at the start of the nonsense and didn't lose my strains.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ok Bodhi heads. I know you cats growing B's gear are bean hoarders like me, so I've got a hypothetical for you that my buddy and I were chatting about....
> 
> Someone breaks in to your house, puts a gun to your head and says that he's taking the contents of your grow, but you get to keep ONE of the following:
> 
> ...


My beans. More dank in here than in the grow hands down.


----------



## Breko (Oct 27, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ok Bodhi heads. I know you cats growing B's gear are bean hoarders like me, so I've got a hypothetical for you that my buddy and I were chatting about....
> 
> Someone breaks in to your house, puts a gun to your head and says that he's taking the contents of your grow, but you get to keep ONE of the following:
> 
> ...


Hope my dogs latch on while I have time to grab the shotty?

This question is so rad to me. ha. Love hypotheticals.

While my bean collection is my solace. My love. My lifesblood........

I'd keep the flowering plants. By the time things harvested, were trimmed etc. I'd have replaced the collection. Granted some wouldn't be the same. But there are soooooooooooo many I want it aint a problem. Excuse to go on the bean spree of a lifetime. Worse thing to me is to be outta weed. Buying herbs, to me at this point would make me PUKE.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

Breko said:


> Hope my dogs latch on while I have time to grab the shotty?
> 
> This question is so rad to me. ha. Love hypotheticals.
> 
> ...


Good point
Hypothetical it was tonight and i am two weeks out would be a lot of hard work out the door. Plus i have Alligator kush f2, honeybee f3, gdp x honeybee, and bluepit f3 cooking in them flowers


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 27, 2014)

COGrown said:


> The female I got was good, she only suffered from being run at the same time as a full goji pack and half pack of RKU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cool man thanks


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 27, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ok Bodhi heads. I know you cats growing B's gear are bean hoarders like me, so I've got a hypothetical for you that my buddy and I were chatting about....
> 
> Someone breaks in to your house, puts a gun to your head and says that he's taking the contents of your grow, but you get to keep ONE of the following:
> 
> ...


 I act scared and let him chose what he wants then as he confidently leaves ....
my AK with turrets syndrome wants to have a word... but only after I yell out hey dumb fuck so he turns around to face me making it a semi legal kill lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 27, 2014)

Got a pack of Skylotus on the way now as well. Uh oh I sense many packs to come in the future. 

The nerd within just fuckin loves the sound of skywalkerOG..... and I've heard it's quite potent stuff. I'm so far from the rest of the world I figured why not give it a skywalker cross a whirl.


----------



## D619 (Oct 28, 2014)

Blueberry Hill...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 28, 2014)

Breko said:


> Hope my dogs latch on while I have time to grab the shotty?
> 
> This question is so rad to me. ha. Love hypotheticals.
> 
> ...


 I would keep my moms. Took countless beans finding the keepers. It is all about the phenos, don't want to repeat the process just expand... I can live without toking for a while, I would go totally depressed if i lost my moms.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 28, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ok Bodhi heads. I know you cats growing B's gear are bean hoarders like me, so I've got a hypothetical for you that my buddy and I were chatting about....
> 
> Someone breaks in to your house, puts a gun to your head and says that he's taking the contents of your grow, but you get to keep ONE of the following:
> 
> ...


Beans, everyday, I haven't found a super exceptional plant that is worth chucking $1000 in beans.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 28, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ok Bodhi heads. I know you cats growing B's gear are bean hoarders like me, so I've got a hypothetical for you that my buddy and I were chatting about....
> 
> Someone breaks in to your house, puts a gun to your head and says that he's taking the contents of your grow, but you get to keep ONE of the following:
> 
> ...


They can take everything in flower. Sure it would suck, but I'd find a stop gap until the veg plants were done. I wouldn't want to lose my genetics.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 28, 2014)

Just chopped it all, man I'm sweaty lol. Didn't get prechop pics, too damn early to be bothered. I'll grab some shots tonight. Blue Tara is so chunky, she's getting run again multiple times I bet 

The GSOG's might have been able to go another few days but figured I'd do it all at once so I can get the next round in without fucking with plant heights and shit.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 28, 2014)

My knee jerk response was to keep my veg room. No way I'd want to give up all of my moms that I spent years finding. My buddy brought up the fact that plants in flower can be re-vegged, so why not keep all of the flowering plants and just pull a few out of the room and put them back in to veg? Good point. That's what I would do.

Some of you I'm sure have some seeds that can no longer be purchased, so I can see in that situation not wanting to part with them. I could pretty much replace everything in my seed vault though so the seeds would be the first to get the boot from me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2014)

The intruder never makes it to the hacienda, because I am prepared.  I keep it all.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 28, 2014)

Well they can take the 5 lil plants I have flowering in party cups lol, the veg plants would suck but still have more seeds of all of them and they aren't that far along so for me its a no brainer to go with beans cus I think I am at a collective 2g sitting in my seed vault. And that is just to replace, obviously if i grew them all out would be more of a loss. Not to mention all the potential dank lost, but like breko said there are still a lot of seeds I wanna grab, none of the above an option lol.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 28, 2014)

I've got well over $1500 invested in beans. While it seems like a lot, obviously they pay for themselves in dividends. I'd be sad if they were gone as I'do be unable to replace them all. 

So hard not to want more. Been eyeing Dynasty as well as more Bodhi. But I need to grow what I already have and unless there is a great sale, I'm holding off for the time being.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 28, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> @greasemonkeymann is the fella to talk to about this


my spidey sense was callin...
yeah guys the air filter to use is the oe replacement conical air filter for the older 5.8 liter ford trucks, let me see if I can get part numbers... also any high flow air fliter for turbo diesels too, the inlet.
the 5.8 is for the 4" and the diesels are the 6


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 28, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> my spidey sense was callin...
> yeah guys the air filter to use is the oe replacement conical air filter for the older 5.8 liter ford trucks, let me see if I can get part numbers... also any high flow air fliter for turbo diesels too, the inlet.
> the 5.8 is for the 4" and the diesels are the 6


Is that for inflow filtration? Because unless it's active carbon I don't see it scrubbing out any odors, or did I miss something?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 28, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Is that for inflow filtration? Because unless it's active carbon I don't see it scrubbing out any odors, or did I miss something?


oh no, sorry, I don't care about odors... it's strictly for bugs/health of the fans, keeps the reflector glass cleaner (bugs don't die in there)


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 28, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> The intruder never makes it to the hacienda, because I am prepared.  I keep it all.


Same page lol
leave me, my weed and my fam alone or PAYITH THINE PRICE


----------



## Breko (Oct 28, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've got well over $1500 invested in beans. While it seems like a lot, obviously they pay for themselves in dividends. I'd be sad if they were gone as I'do be unable to replace them all.
> 
> So hard not to want more. Been eyeing Dynasty as well as more Bodhi. But I need to grow what I already have and unless there is a great sale, I'm holding off for the time being.


I probably have around 5 grand worth of beans in the fridge. While it would SUCK to lose them time is something I DON'T have. Losing the flowers would really put a wrench in my carefully thought out plans. It would cause a series of unfortunate events culminating in me freaking out. 



Cold$moke said:


> Same page lol
> leave me, my weed and my fam alone or PAYITH THINE PRICE


I get that. But if we all answered with badass responses the hypothetical question isn't very fun! 

For example: Stow could have just said "Never gonna happen. I'd hockey brawl the fuck outta them and shove a puck down their throat!" (which is probably what would happen. lol. I've had a few hockey player friends. NUTS. The lot of them)

Not saying I disagree though.


----------



## Breko (Oct 28, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've got well over $1500 invested in beans. While it seems like a lot, obviously they pay for themselves in dividends. I'd be sad if they were gone as I'do be unable to replace them all.
> 
> So hard not to want more. Been eyeing Dynasty as well as more Bodhi. But I need to grow what I already have and unless there is a great sale, I'm holding off for the time being.


I often wonder what my end goal is with beans. I think I've come to my conclusion. I want high quality representations of all "building block strains". ie. cheese, blueberry, og, afghani, sour diesel etc. and crosses thereof. I'd like to be able to see a new strain for example (SFV x Blueberry x cheese) and think to myself...... I could make that. I have all 3 of those packs (several options actually) and I'm going to breed it myself instead. Or something like that. LOL


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 28, 2014)

Man if someone came in my place my dogs would go ballistic I wouldn't have to do shit. The one the more you resist his aggression the worse he gets. I couldn't imagine what he'd do to someone with ill intent.


----------



## Breko (Oct 28, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Man if someone came in my place my dogs would go ballistic I wouldn't have to do shit. The one the more you resist his aggression the worse he gets. I couldn't imagine what he'd do to someone with ill intent.


Same here. But don't forget.... Our hypothetical bad guy has a tech 9 with an extended magazine. As loyal, protective and athletic as my dogs are.... They still don't know how to dodge bullets. I've laid awake thinking about it.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 28, 2014)

K since my rooms are down it really will be hypothetical. 
If I had spent countless hours pheno searching or chucking for moms id chose those 

if I had more money in beans then the time is worth I chose them.
don't think id ever choose whats in my room cause some beans are irreplaceable as well as moms. 
My buddies would hold me over till the next but id start right were I left off......
after installing uber security measures. But I do agree that you CANT buy time or defend your self from it in any way. 
We're all dying might as well die happy lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 28, 2014)

Breko said:


> Same here. But don't forget.... Our hypothetical bad guy has a tech 9 with an extended magazine. As loyal, protective and athletic as my dogs are.... They still don't know how to dodge bullets. I've laid awake thinking about it.


That's why I fear the police!


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 28, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Man if someone came in my place my dogs would go ballistic I wouldn't have to do shit. The one the more you resist his aggression the worse he gets. I couldn't imagine what he'd do to someone with ill intent.


Agreed my pooch lets me know when peeps are coming


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 28, 2014)

I was discussing the other day after watching culture high what would happen if they shot my dog. I would go crazy I think, I don't even know. that's devastating.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 28, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I was discussing the other day after watching culture high what would happen if they shot my dog. I would go crazy I think, I don't even know. that's devastating.


For real, I felt so bad for that dude. And what they got him for was shit all.... Whats worse is I called it when the dog started barking, 3 seconds later loud bang and whimpering. Hope they felt like tough guys.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> For real, I felt so bad for that dude. And what they got him for was shit all.... Whats worse is I called it when the dog started barking, 3 seconds later loud bang and whimpering. Hope they felt like tough guys.


"Dear [soon to be] ex-wife. Just a goodbye note to let you know that I'm finally giving you credit for being right about something - all the times you accused me of loving [insert name of dog] more than you....well, guess what?

PS - take it easy "


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 28, 2014)

SSDD getting whacked this weekend....


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 28, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> SSDD getting whacked this weekend....
> 
> View attachment 3282731 View attachment 3282732


nice


----------



## joeshivo (Oct 28, 2014)

Tester update 
1 88g13hp x Afkansastan showed its sex to be female. 1female so far out of 2 males. I was saving the males to see which was the best and 2 of the males had female parts growing on the ball sacks. I tossed the fellow. Its also the first time I've seen a male hermie before.
The female that showed her sex today has the biggest fattest leaves also every 88g13hp x Afkan have the thickest stems it's crazy, one seems the same size as a ready to be harvested plant in a 5 gallon lol 

88g13hp x skywalker of
So far they all have been really slow getting started compared to everything I have going especially the 88g13hpxafkan tester. One showed some pre sex parts today I'm thinking tomorrow I'll be able to tell if she is the female I think that she is.

Jamican x Aruba
1 showed it's sex to be female today and her stem rub smell is amazing. I smokes outdoor lamsbread before and the smell is deff very simular but there is deff some other smells that I can't quite pick out yet that play a huge role in the smell pallet. I'm thinking a floral spicey lamsbread so far.

2 88g13hp x afkansastan 3 88g13hp x Skywalker og and 1 Jamaican x aruba have been transplanted and put into flower to show sex.


----------



## joeshivo (Oct 28, 2014)

I forgot to mention the stem run from the afkan cross... It's smells like straight funky apricots it amazing apricots can smell dank


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 28, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> my spidey sense was callin...
> yeah guys the air filter to use is the oe replacement conical air filter for the older 5.8 liter ford trucks, let me see if I can get part numbers... also any high flow air fliter for turbo diesels too, the inlet.
> the 5.8 is for the 4" and the diesels are the 6


I get my cans from the junkyard. Truck filters, I will get a pic of one uploaded I made a point of getting DIY shots...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 28, 2014)

Breko said:


> Same here. But don't forget.... Our hypothetical bad guy has a tech 9 with an extended magazine. As loyal, protective and athletic as my dogs are.... They still don't know how to dodge bullets. I've laid awake thinking about it.


His hypothetical tech 9 will meet my real life .303 military issue...


Amos Otis said:


> "Dear [soon to be] ex-wife. Just a goodbye note to let you know that I'm finally giving you credit for being right about something - all the times you accused me of loving [insert name of dog] more than you....well, guess what?
> 
> PS - take it easy "


Quote of the fucking year. Anybody harms my dogs, he better take me out first if he has any sense of self preservation.


Anyhow, the second a shot gets fired people run. Not even pros want a gunfight with some pissed off pigs.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> His hypothetical tech 9 will meet my real life .303 military issue...
> Quote of the fucking year. Anybody harms my dogs, he better take me out first if he has any sense of self preservation.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, the second a shot gets fired people run. Not even pros want a gunfight with some pissed off pigs.




Not to sure a infield 303 bolt action would hold its weight with a tech nine, aim small miss small
And take em at a distance...


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 29, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Not to sure a infield 303 bolt action would hold its weight with a tech nine, aim small miss small
> And take em at a distance...


Mrk 3 303 might be more reliable than the tech 9 lmfao


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 29, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Mrk 3 303 might be more reliable than the tech 9 lmfao


Reliable yes but in CQB a long rifle is sub par to a sub machine gun! Personally i would bust out my smith 500
S&W or my rem tac 870 with staggered slugs/00buck


----------



## Ace Yonder (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I was discussing the other day after watching culture high what would happen if they shot my dog. I would go crazy I think, I don't even know. that's devastating.





natro.hydro said:


> For real, I felt so bad for that dude. And what they got him for was shit all.... Whats worse is I called it when the dog started barking, 3 seconds later loud bang and whimpering. Hope they felt like tough guys.


That's the kinda thing that could push a fella from being quietly dissatisfied with the government to actively fomenting revolution, IMHO
(I may be a little trigger happy on this particular issue, I just lost my 15yo four legged best friend on thursday)


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 29, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Reliable yes but in CQB a long rifle is sub par to a sub machine gun! Personally i would bust out my smith 500
> S&W or my rem tac 870 with staggered slugs/00buck


Ill take my ak lol or whichever is closest .
500 for "CQB" lol dont mind the flash bang that was just cylinder gap lmao


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 29, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> That's the kinda thing that could push a fella from being quietly dissatisfied with the government to actively fomenting revolution, IMHO
> (I may be a little trigger happy on this particular issue, I just lost my 15yo four legged best friend on thursday)


That's too bad man, 15 though? damn that's a long life man. Must have been treated well and been a happy soul.

Losing the companions is rough. Remember the good times man.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 29, 2014)

In Bodhi related news, I topped some new plants, the other TER, and Lucky Charms F2 (mostly due to height as one was super stretchy with long nodes) hollow stem and an amazing aroma. Stinks to high hell. Will be taking pictures when I take some notes this weekend. Gah, I hate waiting for plants to finish. Come on Goji/White Lotus!


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 29, 2014)

Taking pics now, they have hung for a day.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 29, 2014)

Blue Tara She's a wonderful lady, THE most beautiful buds I've grown to date. Truly great genetics in this one. I'd grab a pack if you don't have one. I'd estimate 14-15 weeks from seed and probably 3 oz off her. Be surprised if there is less.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 29, 2014)

This the TER.

I won't be running molasses in flower anymore, I think it's causing issues.

I hope I can do her a bit better next time. But this pheno isn't as impressive as the Blue Tara. We'll see how she runs a second time I'll let you all know what I think of her then.

Again 14-15 weeks from seed. Veg for 3-4 flowered for 11 from 12/12 switch. I suspect 2 oz. from her. I can probably do her better next time. She gets one more run to be sure, only because I have to make sure which clone is which.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 3282978 View attachment 3282979 View attachment 3282980
> 
> Blue Tara She's a wonderful lady, THE most beautiful buds I've grown to date. Truly great genetics in this one. I'd grab a pack if you don't have one. I'd estimate 13-14 weeks from seed and probably 3 oz off her. Be surprised if there is less.
> 
> View attachment 3282981


You aren't kidding, she is gorgeous! Nice job Mr. HEAD


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 29, 2014)

Grape Stomper OG pics will be in the GGG thread.


----------



## genuity (Oct 29, 2014)

TER is not about the looks I do not think,she should be all power,ol'school body blows..
Can not wait to hear what she brings to your medication time.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 29, 2014)

genuity said:


> TER is not about the looks I do not think,she should be all power,ol'school body blows..
> Can not wait to hear what she brings to your medication time.


I can't wait till it's all dry and in jars for a week. Got my brand new case of jars all washed and ready to go.

I've been without a proper harvest since May-ish


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 29, 2014)

I got such a great deal on the tall mason jars (the straight ones, no bustle) for $2.99 for a case. A local hardware store was renovating/joining another company and they were clearing out inventory. I want to say I got 15 or 20 of those jars now. Much better to give to patients instead of plastic bags. Plus you can't beat that for $3!

Sadly, mine are all empty as I await for the girls to finish up. I hate waiting and I hate even more being budless.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 29, 2014)

Damn that's a great price man, I'm trying smaller 500ml jars this time, I like the mouth the same size as the rest of the jar. The bigger jars were a pain for me to store. I might have to use twice as many but at least with the small jars I can set it on my desk while I smoke it and not have a huge jar to knock over into my bong.

We'll see how it goes, I might not like the smaller jars either and just ditch masons all together. I got some clamp seal ones with the rubber ring. They work OK.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 29, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Reliable yes but in CQB a long rifle is sub par to a sub machine gun! Personally i would bust out my smith 500
> S&W or my rem tac 870 with staggered slugs/00buck


Nah to me this thing is like an extension of myself. I can be faster with it than a. 38 side arm, literally grew up with it. That guy can spray and pray all he wants. If it was any other rifle I would agree with you hundred percent. But it is the only one I would choose if in a tight spot. Hell even if you miss you're gonma stun everybody in the house lol. Even outdoors you can FEEL that sound. Like god hammering a nail in.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Damn that's a great price man, I'm trying smaller 500ml jars this time, I like the mouth the same size as the rest of the jar. The bigger jars were a pain for me to store. I might have to use twice as many but at least with the small jars I can set it on my desk while I smoke it and not have a huge jar to knock over into my bong.
> 
> We'll see how it goes, I might not like the smaller jars either and just ditch masons all together. I got some clamp seal ones with the rubber ring. They work OK.


That's why I got them. Generally when curing I have a little over a half or so in there so I can easily rotate them gently. Once cured just about an ounce fits in them. Plus. These jars stack nicely making it easy to store them.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 29, 2014)

My patients return the jars. Keeps cost down.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 29, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> My patients return the jars. Keeps cost down.


Same here. Works out really well and I really hate bags or plastic of any kind when it comes to storage


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 29, 2014)

Well tracking finally updated, after sitting at customs for 10 days. I should have my order when I get home from work today, if all went well I'll have some Headtrip seeds in my collection.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 29, 2014)

For larger glass jars check world market or michael's arts and crafts. the xl jars are good at harvest time, not so much for longterm storage.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 29, 2014)

If he's close ill use a blade ie within 5


BDOGKush said:


> Well tracking finally updated, after sitting at customs for 10 days. I should have my order when I get home from work today, if all went well I'll have some Headtrip seeds in my collection.


 Best of luck bro one of my orders has been in frisco since 8th lol I know its gone just waiting 21 business days


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 3282982 View attachment 3282983 View attachment 3282984 View attachment 3282985
> This the TER.
> 
> I won't be running molasses in flower anymore, I think it's causing issues.
> ...


I used to love molasses until it started causing issues late in flowering, I don't know what it was, but when I stopped using it, they started staying green until the end, course I've been tweeking my soil mix...
Those are nice ladies, very impressive, looks like you probably could have gone a lil longer too, no? maybe a week? The pics of the blue tara and SSDD have been on my list for a year now... need.....more.....space...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 3282978 View attachment 3282979 View attachment 3282980
> 
> Blue Tara She's a wonderful lady, THE most beautiful buds I've grown to date. Truly great genetics in this one. I'd grab a pack if you don't have one. I'd estimate 14-15 weeks from seed and probably 3 oz off her. Be surprised if there is less.
> 
> View attachment 3282981


Nicely done Mr H! Those look like beauties!


----------



## Bullethighway (Oct 29, 2014)

I got a rem 1100 wore out now
But when it wasnt up to 70 yrds a deer run by me he was dead
i know irelivent
i think the 870 is the new 1100
Got get me one


----------



## Bullethighway (Oct 29, 2014)

Tried to qoute heellraiser there
didnt work though
About his rem 870


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 3282978 View attachment 3282979 View attachment 3282980
> 
> Blue Tara She's a wonderful lady, THE most beautiful buds I've grown to date. Truly great genetics in this one. I'd grab a pack if you don't have one. I'd estimate 14-15 weeks from seed and probably 3 oz off her. Be surprised if there is less.
> 
> View attachment 3282981


oh, that's pretty!!! very nice Mr.Head!!


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 29, 2014)

Bullethighway said:


> Tried to qoute heellraiser there
> didnt work though
> About his rem 870


870 is a pump 1100 is a semiauto both will get it done . Glad there's some gunfolk here lol


----------



## Breko (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## TonightYou (Oct 29, 2014)

Wouldn't be glad getting hit with an automatic firearm felony should the feds knock down ones door. To each their own


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 29, 2014)

Breko said:


>


Quick fingers!


----------



## Breko (Oct 29, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Wouldn't be glad getting hit with an automatic firearm felony should the feds knock down ones door. To each their own


Many times the difference between "no charges filed" and "mandatory minimums"

Fuck. That.

At a certain point I asked myself.... Which is in use more? My grow rooms or my firearms?......Then I made a tough decision.

But I think it was the right one.


----------



## Breko (Oct 29, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Quick fingers!


Lol. There's info and then there's _info.
_
I quickly realized that post fell into the latter. But the above is actually true. All gone.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 29, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Wouldn't be glad getting hit with an automatic firearm felony should the feds knock down ones door. To each their own


Who said anything auto? My ak is semi but I can shoot plenty fast


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 29, 2014)

Breko said:


> Many times the difference between "no charges filed" and "mandatory minimums"
> 
> Fuck. That.
> 
> ...


I hear have givin it serious thought. .
but up here you almost need a gun to go into the woods.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 29, 2014)

Had to do the same thing with my mossberg 500 @Breko, it sucked but not risking added time on the sentence and have them try to paint me as some thug dug dealer. Basically figured dont need to give em any more ammo, pun intended (had a big box of shells to shoot off when I got rid of my gun)


----------



## Breko (Oct 29, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> I hear have givin it serious thought. .
> but up here you almost need a gun to go into the woods.


Sucks brother... I'm in the same spot... Bears, mountain lions etc EVERYWHERE. (plus the random survivalist sniper weirdos and cartel growers who live in it)

I now take a machete, a crossbow (SO FUN. Everyone should have a crossbow) and bear mace. Not the same I know. But better than nothing :/

http://store.taser.com/taser-x2-defender-p187.aspx

Might grab one of these as well.


----------



## Breko (Oct 29, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Had to do the same thing with my mossberg 500 @Breko, it sucked but not risking added time on the sentence and have them try to paint me as some thug dug dealer. Basically figured dont need to give em any more ammo, pun intended (had a big box of shells to shoot off when I got rid of my gun)


Mine's still in the family and I can shoot it whenever I want. So at LEAST that. But I totally agree. IT SUCKED. But like I said.... I use my flowers A LOT more than I used my gun. I sure sleep a lot better at night (should be the opposite. LOL)

PLUS I used to live in a very high crime/drug/gang area. I literally did not feel safe without it. 

Now I live in the forest with no neighbors and the big headlines in the news here read: "Mr. Mortons paint cans stolen from driveway"


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 29, 2014)

Breko said:


> Mine's still in the family and I can shoot it whenever I want. So at LEAST that. But I totally agree. IT SUCKED. But like I said.... I use my flowers A LOT more than I used my gun. I sure sleep a lot better at night (should be the opposite. LOL)
> 
> PLUS I used to live in a very high crime/drug/gang area. I literally did not feel safe without it.
> 
> Now I live in the forest with no neighbors and the big headlines in the news here read: "Mr. Mortons paint cans stolen from driveway"


You know you are in a safe area when "news" isn't news.


----------



## D619 (Oct 29, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> My patients return the jars. Keeps cost down.


That's funny..


----------



## Breko (Oct 29, 2014)

@D619 So buddy.... I'm guessing your egg/trichomes? underneath the leaves never hatched?...... Nothing here. Pretty sure they were trichs


----------



## D619 (Oct 29, 2014)

Breko said:


> @D619 So buddy.... I'm guessing your egg/trichomes? underneath the leaves never hatched?...... Nothing here. Pretty sure they were trichs


I have no idea breko, I simply hit them with tripple action neem oil and called it a day. Haven't bothered to scope the leaves again. Everything looks healthy ..

I've culled a few plants already from a different breeder growing along side Blueberry Hill, but not one yet from Bodhi.


----------



## Breko (Oct 29, 2014)

D619 said:


> I have no idea breko, I simply hit them with tripple action neem oil and called it a day. Haven't bothered to scope the leaves again. Everything looks healthy ..


I haven't scoped again either. Hit them with stylet oil.......3days.....azamax.....3days.......Take down. IF there was anything there; It ain't there no mores!


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 29, 2014)

D619 said:


> I think the choice of weapon depends on your surroundings. If your in the booneys without any neighbors one might choose a semi auto rifle for indoor Close quarter combat. You might live in a neighborhood or apartment , then shotgun birdshot might be the right selection. Outdoor, protecting a perimeter an AK 47 is a great choice with an Eotech as far as reliability and penetration. Then again the best weapon of choice is the one you know how to use and have trained with. My personal choice , 590 Mossberg 8 plus 1 followed by my secondary weapon Glock 21. Then followed by my Katana. wifey gets the .22 rifle, holds 18 rounds easy to handle with minimal rise. Pretty much rapid fire and stay on target.


Agreed my ak has stock , grip, aim point its my go to cause it CAN rip through walls not heavilly populated around me so over pen isnt as much concern as it could be.

a small list of my go tos are my kimber 45, xd 40 ?sw 44 titanium, ar with eotech and long range upper , also katana (lol) agreed on the over pen in heavily occupied area . In that case id take a pistol with frang ammo or shotty with 000


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 29, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Who said anything auto? My ak is semi but I can shoot plenty fast





Breko said:


> (plus the random survivalist sniper weirdos and cartel growers who live in it)





D619 said:


> I think the choice of weapon depends on your surroundings. If your in the booneys without any neighbors one might choose a semi auto rifle for indoor Close quarter combat. You might live in a neighborhood or apartment , then shotgun birdshot might be the right selection. Outdoor, protecting a perimeter an AK 47 is a great choice with an Eotech as far as reliability and penetration. Then again the best weapon of choice is the one you know how to use and have trained with. My personal choice , 590 Mossberg 8 plus 1 followed by my secondary weapon Glock 21. Then followed by my Katana. wifey gets the .22 rifle, holds 18 rounds easy to handle with minimal rise. Pretty much rapid fire and stay on target.


I don't believe the claims of 38% THC in Quantum Kush.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 29, 2014)

@D619 my lady prefers my 5" xd 40


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 29, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't believe the claims of 38% THC in Quantum Kush.


Lol my bad damn stoner thread jack lmao


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 29, 2014)

D619 said:


> That's funny..


It's like getting a growler filled at the pub. Come with an empty jar, leave with a full one.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 29, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> @D619 my lady prefers my 5"


The jokes here are endless.....


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 29, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> The jokes here are endless.....


I dunno....they seem somewhat limited.


----------



## Breko (Oct 29, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't believe the claims of 38% THC in Quantum Kush.


pop more herijuana. You'll find the right pheno.


----------



## Breko (Oct 29, 2014)

OK.... my bean list is complete! I have 73 breeder packs that have 3 or more beans (most have 10ish).... Not counting my crosses and singles.

Maybe I'll tell the wife I'll stop at 100. For awhile anyway.


----------



## D619 (Oct 29, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I dunno....they seem somewhat limited.


Not with you around.. Let's say quality instead.. Keep them coming.


----------



## Breko (Oct 29, 2014)

First time my wife shot the 12 gauge her headphones and glasses flew off. She's like 5 feet 100 lbs. lol.


----------



## D619 (Oct 29, 2014)

Breko said:


> OK.... my bean list is complete! I have 73 breeder packs that have 3 or more beans (most have 10ish).... Not counting my crosses and singles.
> 
> Maybe I'll tell the wife I'll stop at 100. For awhile anyway.


Nice.. All the beans you have popped, Strange Love being your Fav.. Encore Bodhi..


----------



## Bullethighway (Oct 29, 2014)

Breko said:


> Many times the difference between "no charges filed" and "mandatory minimums"
> 
> Fuck. That.
> 
> ...


i only do outdoor and not on my property
I keep my guns close by
some crazy fucks around my area

I tried to qoute there so not sure if it worked


I emailed mrs b last week asked if i could test
any outdoor
she asked for addy
so maybe i will 


Breko u got that sour bubblex solostash done


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 29, 2014)

Breko said:


> OK.... my bean list is complete! I have 73 breeder packs that have 3 or more beans (most have 10ish).... Not counting my crosses and singles.
> 
> Maybe I'll tell the wife I'll stop at 100. For awhile anyway.


Jesus, we now who to holler at when the world ends and we must repopulate the cannabis gene pool! Nice


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Reliable yes but in CQB a long rifle is sub par to a sub machine gun! Personally i would bust out my smith 500
> S&W or my rem tac 870 with staggered slugs/00buck


Boar shot thats what i have for the old lady when i am gone. Great stuff a slug and four 00 throws a nice pattern. Told her to neal in side the bedroom door point up and when they turn in the hallway buddy thats a rap
Goji f2 #4 is a beast boys i cant get it in the pics but it is going nice and purple.


----------



## Breko (Oct 29, 2014)

Bullethighway said:


> i only do outdoor and not on my property
> I keep my guns close by
> some crazy fucks around my area
> 
> ...


OH BABY! On day 58. let most things go to 65-70...... I can start taking some pics of her. Fucking gorgeous. The most pungent straight forward pink bubblegum smell I've personally encountered. Dripping resin, single totem structure.....

I have like 10 crosses snodome sent me each sounding sexier than the last. TBH I'm most excited when I pop his beans these days. All 3 I've done of his have been unique and in my top 10 EASY.


----------



## Bullethighway (Oct 29, 2014)

I got tigersmilk and super snow lotus
f2s
to try next summer

Drd81. Your plants look nice
Whats looking or growing better f1 or 2


----------



## Breko (Oct 29, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Jesus, we now who to holler at when the world ends and we must repopulate the cannabis gene pool! Nice


It makes what to pop next so difficult. I may eventually post the list and ask for help.


----------



## Bullethighway (Oct 29, 2014)

Breko said:


> OH BABY! On day 58. let most things go to 65-70...... I can start taking some pics of her. Fucking gorgeous. The most pungent straight forward pink bubblegum smell I've personally encountered. Dripping resin, single totem structure.....
> 
> I have like 10 crosses snodome sent me each sounding sexier than the last. TBH I'm most excited when I pop his beans these days. All 3 I've done of his have been unique and in my top 10 EASY.


Im not sure who he is but i got mine
free from depot last year
very beutiful plant
I cant really do smells bad sinusus
But its jared up
just curious of what the plant cappable of
Maybe the person you speak of sent to depot for freebies i dont know


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2014)

Bullethighway said:


> I got tigersmilk and super snow lotus
> f2s
> to try next summer
> 
> ...


I did not grow the f1 or make the cross on this one. I can get the f1 cut but turned it down for the time being. I like to grow seed and see what i get. Will be makeing f3 seed.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 29, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> The jokes here are endless.....


Better than sayin she prefers other guys magnums lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 29, 2014)

D619 said:


> She ok with the XD 9 I have. I modified it for her. Trigger job, 3 lb pull Dawson sights, and modified grip for traction, but she's far more on point with a .22.


Nice


----------



## Bullethighway (Oct 29, 2014)

O ok


Dr.D81 said:


> I did not grow the f1 or make the cross on this one. I can get the f1 cut but turned it down for the time being. I like to grow seed and see what i get. Will be makeing f3 seed.


O ok i see
i cross every thing and i mean everything
I got so many different beans f1 this f2 that
This crossed to this that crossed to that
vise versa and on and on and on
Still hunting the special plants i want for outdoor


It could be best most yield plant on earth
and im still not happy


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 29, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Wouldn't be glad getting hit with an automatic firearm felony should the feds knock down ones door. To each their own


Not sure how it works by you guys, but over here we have to prove use as a sporting weapon, and are allowed very minimal side arms. It was damn close or the entire country had to have everything from 9mm and up destroyed. So rifles and side arms are now total heirlooms, we had to have our double barrel disarmed.


> Cold$moke said:
> 
> 
> > Who said anything auto? My ak is semi but I can shoot plenty fast
> ...


----------



## Breko (Oct 30, 2014)

Bullethighway said:


> O ok
> O ok i see
> i cross every thing and i mean everything
> I got so many different beans f1 this f2 that
> ...


The happiness is in the quest my friend


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 30, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Not sure how it works by you guys, but over here we have to prove use as a sporting weapon, and are allowed very minimal side arms. It was damn close or the entire country had to have everything from 9mm and up destroyed. So rifles and side arms are now total heirlooms, we had to have our double barrel disarmed.


Actually most real crimes happen with improvised weapons like a screwdriver or cooking knife and my Banana gun is rather acurate for an ak variant ..lots of outdoorsmen were I live and bear country (meaning real brown monsters and blackies) is not far. my titanium 44 is my usual buddy but for home defense from crazies Ill take my ak any day and your burp fire to me means nada to me I shoot to hit try to see if a top level 3 gun competitor will do that they'll say why?
Sorry for the gun talk I knew I shouldn't have gone along with it here.
also mad ham this post is not written in an upset tone but rather how I use my second amendment rights for as long as we still have them lol and it m1 carbine not r1 and yes the ak will make a better bush gun no problem cleanly taking game with it


----------



## Breko (Oct 30, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Jesus, we now who to holler at when the world ends and we must repopulate the cannabis gene pool! Nice


It's all indica and indica hybrids (except for freebies)....

better find a bean hoarding satty lover too!


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 30, 2014)

Breko said:


> It's all indica and indica hybrids (except for freebies)....
> 
> better find a bean hoarding satty lover too!


Lol I looked over my list and 3/4 is indi so I have been looking for sativas and breeding stock (at least that's what I tell my lady, "but honey we have so many indicas we just need like 20 satis " lol)


----------



## TheHermit (Oct 30, 2014)

Breko said:


> OK.... my bean list is complete! I have 73 breeder packs that have 3 or more beans (most have 10ish).... Not counting my crosses and singles.
> 
> Maybe I'll tell the wife I'll stop at 100. For awhile anyway.


Reading this got me curious as to how many I had laying around. I counted 116 packs with at least five seeds and 208 single seeds. I am a bit of an unorganized slob, so there are probably more around my house. That isn't even counting my own pollen chucks. It may grow larger this weekend if I decide to go with the seedsman halloween special, which I probably will.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 30, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Not sure how it works by you guys, but over here we have to prove use as a sporting weapon, and are allowed very minimal side arms. It was damn close or the entire country had to have everything from 9mm and up destroyed. So rifles and side arms are now total heirlooms, we had to have our double barrel disarmed.


From the feds, it doesn't matter if you are legal or medical, they can take a case and turn it federal when guns and drugs of any kind.

Hunting rifles even locked up can be considered used in a crime, and you can get slapped with a mandatory 2 years. It's bullshit, but they've done it


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 30, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> From the feds, it doesn't matter if you are legal or medical, they can take a case and turn it federal when guns and drugs of any kind.
> 
> Hunting rifles even locked up can be considered used in a crime, and you can get slapped with a mandatory 2 years. It's bullshit, but they've done it


wow there really must be a lot of cops around to enforce all this madness. Federal enforcement seems like they don't mess about.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 30, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> wow there really must be a lot of cops around to enforce all this madness. Federal enforcement seems like they don't mess about.


war on drugs man, the more laws to enforce the more cops to enforce em.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 30, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> war on drugs man, the more laws to enforce the more cops to enforce em.


Its so sad. They should come here where the second you sign up for the protection services you are a target. Gangsters here get their uns by killing cops mostly so it is an insanely high risk, and they have some real and nasty messes to deal with while severely understaffed. Unless it os organized crime, I.e you sell, they mostly leave fellas alone. But any organised crime and you are seen as a gun toting Meth dealer even of you just gave a buddy a baggie. Might change, the high grade hern is being tied up along with the Meth and bootleg guns on the Cape Flats, funding gang wars etc. So i see a very hard line coming soon. Not gonna be pretty. Over here the war is against a very real thing, gangsterism is out of control. But a few innocent things are being swept up in the process. Meth. Like a fire that just burns everything around it, good or bad, till nothing is left. Madness.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 30, 2014)

It's not to bad here in Canada, the only time they want to deal with drug offenses is if you are openly selling and are an obvious target. They don't really target folks that just want to get high, we can pretty openly smoke in the streets here. Heck as teenagers we used to walk around with blunts so big they'd make a mofo puke lol, I did a couple times lol.

Cops here see things on a priority type basis, drug offenses are low priority anymore because most police forces realize the only victim of drug abuse is the user. They go after the folks putting it out there. Heck a guy out west was growing plants along side a fence adjacent to a fire station and they let him keep his 4 plants lol. That was the RCMP they are supposed to be the dickheads lol. Out west is a little more liberal however then eastern Canada.

Going to be interesting to see what happens in Toronto with a new mayor, lots of vapor lounges and open smokers. I wonder if the atmosphere in the city will change. I hope not. 

Smoking on some Blue Tara, what a nice mellow feeling it has  Few more days on the hangers and it will be ready to jar up  can't wait. Going to sample some TER when this wears-off a bit


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 30, 2014)

Canadians do love their cannabis. Last I saw, Canadians consumed the most cannabis per capita. 

Yes our law enforcement is and has been out of control. Just yesterday a man had 24 police officers and an armored vehicle show up to collect a fine. That's how outrageous it has gotten.

You've got Local police, then county sherif departments, then state police followed by federal (which includes FBI, IRS, ATF, DEA and I'm sure I'm missing a couple of others).

We spend more on law enforcement than education in this nation. It's a disgrace. 

Mr. Head, did you post pictures of TER? And did you have any problems with her?


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 30, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Canadians do love their cannabis. Last I saw, Canadians consumed the most cannabis per capita.
> 
> Yes our law enforcement is and has been out of control. Just yesterday a man had 24 police officers and an armored vehicle show up to collect a fine. That's how outrageous it has gotten.
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-425#post-11007665

you got me addicted to black jesus btw.

And not really any difficulties with her. I think I may have fucked her up a bit with a tea that wasn't PHed properly. I think she may be a little sensitive in that regard but would have to run her again to know for sure. Pretty easy to grow, had some leaves drop off the lower part of the plant about mid way through flower, which I think was because of the tea. I am pretty sure I ph adjusted the BT tea then forgot to do the TER tea and messed it up a little bit. She still gave me great fairly frosty buds. Not much sugar leaf. The clone will be going into flower in a few days just waiting on the plants to dry. We'll see if I can do better, the one complaint is the yield wasn't great.

Go to @bigworm6969 thread and see his blue TER. what a beauty my god!


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 30, 2014)

You telling me god made heaven and earth, but his one and only son can't grow a weed plant? I can't believe I go to church every sunday for this, makin a bitch lose her religion.

May be the greatest show ever.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 30, 2014)

Ah very nice. I'm vegging mine out as I have some other plants that need to go into flower. I think the order is: China Yunnan (sex unknown), Blueberry Hill, and Mountain Temple #3. I'm really backlogged and have other plants I'd like to flower but I'm going based on plant size, as if they get too big on flower, I have a hassle on my hands. Kinda like I do with the Malawi gals right now. Which I've got to do something about...


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 30, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> You telling me god made heaven and earth, but his one and only son can't grow a weed plant? I can't believe I go to church every sunday for this, makin a bitch lose her religion.
> 
> May be the greatest show ever.


The show is awesome! It has the story telling style of Trailer Park Boys (start with a dilemma, it gets fucked up at the end), and the humor of Boondocks. I'm really hoping for a second season.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 30, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> You telling me god made heaven and earth, but his one an only son can't grow a weed plant? I can't believe I go to church every sunday for this, makin a bitch lose her religion.
> 
> May be the greatest show ever.


Lol been watching that show to. Downloaded the free sample of that book you recommended TY and will read it when I have time this weekend.
In other news everything is onto their first set of true fans and they all look to be more of the indica persuasion from the lloms of it, still a little early for it to be definitive though.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 30, 2014)

It's definitely not a light read but I find it fascinating the research he put in. Not sure what the sample includes, but at least you will get an idea of the writing style and how in depth the research goes. Let me know what you think of it, I'm curious to know


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah TER is quite strong stuff. Vaped to dry and caught a solid buzz got a real strong potpourri thing going, really strong, a mix of fruity and floral.

Smoked the bowl and my heads in a good spot, this one might be good for headaches and sich.


----------



## Breko (Oct 30, 2014)

Have a Lucky Charms at day 58. Put this one in a 10 gallon pot. Jesus bodhis want root space. The "trunk" on it is almost an inch thick and I can see roots out the bottom. A lucky charms tree if you will.....and you will


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 30, 2014)

Breko said:


> Have a Lucky Charms at day 58. Put this one in a 10 gallon pot. Jesus bodhis want root space. The "trunk" on it is almost an inch thick and I can see roots out the bottom. A lucky charms tree if you will.....and you will


Yup the DS rmx fills up 3 gal pots going straight from clone in 55 days. It gets thick in there.


----------



## Breko (Oct 30, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yup the DS rmx fills up 3 gal pots going straight from clone in 55 days. It gets thick in there.


This gal was in a 1 gallon....had a decent veg time then straight to the 10 for the flip. Roots filled the pot NO prob!

Before bodhis I woulda NEVER wasted that much promix. The plants simply wouldn't use all that space. For whatever reason....These bitches want elbow room 

EDIT: I also used to cram tons of plants in a flower area and it used to work fine. With a bodhi run I've found it better to run smaller plant numbers and let each plant get an intense amount of light coverage = monster bodhi buds.

In other words I don't find scrog or sog to be ideal for any B plant I've run. Space and plenty of light.


----------



## Breko (Oct 30, 2014)

TheHermit said:


> Reading this got me curious as to how many I had laying around. I counted 116 packs with at least five seeds and 208 single seeds. I am a bit of an unorganized slob, so there are probably more around my house. That isn't even counting my own pollen chucks. It may grow larger this weekend if I decide to go with the seedsman halloween special, which I probably will.


If you have mostly sativas and sativa hybrids you and I could take over the wold. MUHUHUHhahahahah

I reckon between you and I we got some crazy ass crosses of extreme dankage.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 30, 2014)

Breko said:


> This gal was in a 1 gallon....had a decent veg time then straight to the 10 for the flip. Roots filled the pot NO prob!
> 
> Before bodhis I woulda NEVER wasted that much promix. The plants simply wouldn't use all that space. For whatever reason....These bitches want elbow room
> 
> ...


 Going to supplement my HID with some LED. Curious to see if and how it affects yields, biggest reason I am getting some is I can run them off batteries and inverter when power fails, need me a permanent backup and they might as well supplement while at it.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 30, 2014)

I've recognizes that if you want to run smaller pots with Bodhi gear, you have to flip them small and early. Otherwise they end up all root bound and flowering seems to suffer with foxtailing and longer flower cycles. That's why I gave up flowering anything in 1 gallon pots, simply couldn't get a good run the first go round. Always had those issues appear. In a three gallon, these issues didn't occur.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 30, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've recognizes that if you want to run smaller pots with Bodhi gear, you have to flip them small and early. Otherwise they end up all root bound and flowering seems to suffer with foxtailing and longer flower cycles. That's why I gave up flowering anything in 1 gallon pots, simply couldn't get a good run the first go round. Always had those issues appear. In a three gallon, these issues didn't occur.


Any experience flower in 2gal pots? I currently flipped a bunch of non bodhi just 2 weeks after germ in 2 gal pots. Seems to be working good and was hoping to do this with my bodhi seeds next round, but from what I have read above I am kind of afraid to.

I guess with that being said I should also be confident to grow full sized plants with bodhi beans and it seems noone is reporting lame plants. Hmmm much to think about.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 30, 2014)

I think it just depends on the veg period. I think you could pull it off just make sure the plants have root space is all.I definitely had solid root balls when the plant went into flower and should have had given them space


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 30, 2014)

Bud mass is directly proportionate to root mass...


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 30, 2014)

And some strains don't have large root masses like some of the afghan/indica varieties I've grown. 

My rule of thumb is to be generous with root space when going into flower.


----------



## TheHermit (Oct 30, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with Prayer Tower? I am trying to figure out what to pop next, and it is on my short list.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2014)

D619 said:


> That's funny..


Is it? Who wants a bunch of empty mason jars cluttering up their house?


----------



## Breko (Oct 30, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Any experience flower in 2gal pots? I currently flipped a bunch of non bodhi just 2 weeks after germ in 2 gal pots. Seems to be working good and was hoping to do this with my bodhi seeds next round, but from what I have read above I am kind of afraid to.
> 
> I guess with that being said I should also be confident to grow full sized plants with bodhi beans and it seems noone is reporting lame plants. Hmmm much to think about.


IME 2 gallons were too small. The difference between the same clone ran in a 2 gallon or 4 gallon are astronomical. First B run was in 2 gallon smart pots. Not that I didn't get some fire...... But foxtailing, longer cycle, airier buds and much more larf were the byproducts. Once I saw how well the 4 gallons did I kept increasing. Now I use 7 gallons mostly and it's just incredible the difference.


----------



## Breko (Oct 30, 2014)

Can't believe no one told me Amos quotes all my posts after I've had him on ignore for months.

Kind of a bitchmove IMO.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't think any of us knew you had him on ignore?


----------



## Breko (Oct 30, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I don't think any of us knew you had him on ignore?


Oh. Yeah that was the stipulation of me coming back from the mods. To put him on ignore and "leave him be". So I had been. Click my profile and look at the message from rolly. LOL. The first time I take off the ignore thinking maybe he grew up I see he quotes me all the time making his usual sassy-man comments. Kinda lame commenting about someone that can't defend themselves. Whatever though.

I had laughs for days when he tried to post in the "bud of the month" thread with his 5 week bud shots. You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 30, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I don't think any of us knew you had him on ignore?


Don't buy into the l'il tiger's BS, TY - you've seen it all before. As to me being on ignore, who's that liking my post two weeks ago?

Why....it's the l'il tiger !!  
Get sucked into the BS if you want, amigos....but you've seen it all before. It'll end the same way - a lot of mouth. And nothing else. Just like last time.

Here's the post - I'll not give the thread yet, so's l'il tiger doesn't run over real tiger-like and unlike it.



"Naw...I'm past all that. 

Signed,
The Man. "

Amos Otis, Oct 16, 2014Report
#41Reply
Breko, Aeroknow and TheHermit like this.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 30, 2014)

Ah I forgot about that, now I can recall him posting something about that.

Besides I posted about a 6 week picture or so. I've got no shame. 

Shit, I forgot how all the shit started.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 30, 2014)

Guys I found myself a lot less aggressive having stopped smoking all Kush and OG types. They make you aggro. Took me a while to accept but looking at how short my fuse got, then how chillaxed I got, and realizing the line totally corresponds to what I was toking. When it comes to booze, beer or whisky make me aggro, but I can drink a bottle of Polish or Latvian vodka without it touching sides. I am learning that to me personally, reefer seems to be the same, some suit my head, some dont. I was never an indica fan, but the Dank Sinatra rmx is teaching me otherwise. My sats drive me nuts. The Indies chill me out. Opening a new chapter in my canna journey. Calicat was right, found my love for Indica via the Bodhi road.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 30, 2014)

Eh, I don't see how smoking kush types makes one aggressive. 

I'm simply far more chill with cannabis than without it.


----------



## Breko (Oct 30, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Ah I forgot about that, now I can recall him posting something about that.
> 
> Besides I posted about a 6 week picture or so. I've got no shame.
> 
> Shit, I forgot how all the shit started.


Yeah but your picture was up close and had trichomes. There were several other less-than-stellar entries (mine included). But I only remember My buddy A's entry. When you have a God complex you're a much easier target.

Ps.....Didn't mean to imply it's anyone's responsibility to alert me to dudes stalkerisms. I was just really surprised. I expected since he KNEW I was ignoring him he'd stop sweatin' me.....

Think he wants the 8=======D- - - - - -


----------



## Breko (Oct 30, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Don't buy into the l'il tiger's BS, TY - you've seen it all before. As to me being on ignore, who's that liking my post two weeks ago?
> 
> Why....it's the l'il tiger !!
> Get sucked into the BS if you want, amigos....but you've seen it all before. It'll end the same way - a lot of mouth. And nothing else. Just like last time.
> ...


LOL! Yeah.Sarcasm. As in I still think you're a cop. What's your point?
ALSO....HOLY FUCK! Who pulls a post from 2 weeks ago that quick?! OBVIOUSLY you squirted yourself when I "liked" your post. I'm flattered.

You still hoping I "like" you?

Sorry Girl.

PS. We're on a weed forum. At least I can back up my talk with dank. You've never been able to. 

AND you like all of Mad's posts lately. And he ripped you even harder than I did. (thanks buddy lol) Just don't get your calvin klein obSeSSion with me.


----------



## Breko (Oct 30, 2014)

Also watching natro hydro, stow and TY hand your ass to you in the quantum kush thread beats anything you could ever say to me. You've become an unintentional joke on here. Cheers Amos. Like I said......I just hope you saw the pic I drew for you before it got deleted. It was pretty fitting.


----------



## Breko (Oct 30, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Bud mass is directly proportionate to root mass...


More Root = More Fruit. Old hippy adage.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 31, 2014)

Breko said:


> Yeah but your picture was up close and had trichomes. There were several other less-than-stellar entries (mine included). But I only remember My buddy A's entry. When you have a God complex you're a much easier target.
> 
> Ps.....Didn't mean to imply it's anyone's responsibility to alert me to dudes stalkerisms. I was just really surprised. I expected since he KNEW I was ignoring him he'd stop sweatin' me.....
> 
> Think he wants the 8=======D- - - - - -


Well thanks for the compliment, yours were very pretty.

Is the last comment really necessary? I mean I doubt he actually does, and no reason to be derogatory towards gay folks. Just seems like stirring the pot which is unnecessary, no?


----------



## Breko (Oct 31, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Well thanks for the compliment, yours were very pretty.
> 
> Is the last comment really necessary? I mean I doubt he actually does, and no reason to be derogatory towards gay folks. Just seems like stirring the pot which is unnecessary, no?


Well Yeah....After I saw him quoting and being his usual self after I've been ignoring him. I don't think being gay is an insult in any way. With how obsessed he is with me I HONESTLY think he has a crush.....If not...... I'm baffled.

Have we all just decided he's a douche and we should tread lightly because he may have a tantrum again? I get that.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## TonightYou (Oct 31, 2014)

Amos is an interesting guy. I don't think he's a douche. I think he can rub people the wrong way, but I know I can do the same as well. If I didn't care for him, i wouldn't engage with him. We all stayed pretty civil in our conversation despite disagreeing. Even when we were a tad heated or sarcastic to one another we still were able to not sink down to the point of insults.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 31, 2014)

Time to get high as hell and watch some Adam Dunn show.

I smoked a little bit of everything last night was a nice experience, was high as hell 

Trimmed the Blue Tara got a nice little glob of hash I'm about to burn. 5 jars. She shrunk a lot  I'll weigh it after a week or so in the jars.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 31, 2014)

So how long did the Blue Tera and TER take in flower? I am excited for my TER


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 31, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> So how long did the Blue Tera and TER take in flower? I am excited for my TER


I flowered for 11 weeks from switch to 12/12


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 31, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I flowered for 11 weeks from switch to 12/12


Good to know. Was hoping TER would be a shorter flowering strain. Perhaps clones will take a week off of the time.

Also how was the stretch on TER? Was wondering if I should veg them out larger if they didn't stretch much.

Thanks mate


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 31, 2014)

Trichomes were majority cloudy with a few amber, and very few clear.

There was noticeable amber on the blue tara at the trim on the bottom of the sugar leaves while the tops looked solid white.

They both stretched about the same, about 3x. But they were flowered early, don't really know what they would stretch like with a proper veg, but I imagine it will be close 2.5x-3x. I had to super crop em at about 3 ft. They might have went more too 

Edit: niether plant was topped or anything, just left to grow straight up.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 31, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Trichomes were majority cloudy with a few amber, and very few clear.
> 
> There was noticeable amber on the blue tara at the trim on the bottom of the sugar leaves while the tops looked solid white.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I avoid amber, and try to get that sweet spot of being finished in all other respects.

I try to keep my plants at 4 feet or less. Just didn't want to have another Bangi Haze or MLI situation where i should have vegged them more and now have small plants


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 31, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Eh, I don't see how smoking kush types makes one aggressive.
> 
> I'm simply far more chill with cannabis than without it.


Not saying it is gonna be the same for everybody. But a to er gets uptight, maybe have a look at what you are toking. Aldous Huxley referred to this as being vigilant with your own mind, always building awareness of how you are affected by what you ingest, and tweaking your intake accordingly. The only reason you don't see it is because you have not considered the matter perhaps? I've seen a fella lose his marbles from cheese before too.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 31, 2014)

Breko said:


> Well Yeah....After I saw him quoting and being his usual self after I've been ignoring him. I don't think being gay is an insult in any way. With how obsessed he is with me I HONESTLY think he has a crush.....If not...... I'm baffled.
> 
> Have we all just decided he's a douche and we should tread lightly because he may have a tantrum again? I get that.


Nah I learned he just has a dark sense of humor, if you bait it out you are in for some fun I guess but in the end it just gets misunderstood both ways and looks bad for everybody. Some things just don't work in type. The emoticons help a bit I guess but yeah all good fellas here.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 31, 2014)

I've read most of Huxley and am a fan. Nonetheless I agree everyone is different. I'm more of a fan of realizing we are in control of our emotions and feelings. Blaming it on something seems like scapegoating personal responsibility


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 31, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've read most of Huxley and am a fan. Nonetheless I agree everyone is different. I'm more of a fan of realizing we are in control of our emotions and feelings. Blaming it on something seems like scapegoating personal responsibility


One to many mornings trying to figure out WTF my drunk ass was thinking/doing makes me disagree that there are times where our concious self kust takes a back seat and enjoys the ride. Speaking of huxley, I have always womdered this but never asked, is soma's name after the drug in a brave new world?

Eta:never been behind bars for alcohol and dont ahve a drinking problem in case eanyones worried, suppose everyone is wisco says that lol.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 31, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> One to many mornings trying to figure out WTF my drunk ass was thinking/doing makes me disagree that there are times where our concious self kust takes a back seat and enjoys the ride. Speaking of huxley, I have always womdered this but never asked, is soma's name after the drug in a brave new world?


Yes it is the name of the drug. Going further back, Soma is referenced as a Hindu substance which some believe may be cannabis.

It's also a muscle relaxer. A good script I've been taking for years to deal with painful muscle spasms I have due to arthritis.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 31, 2014)

Breko said:


> . Cheers Amos. Like I said......I just hope you saw the pic I drew for you before it got deleted. It was pretty fitting.


Didn't see the pic. I'm sure it was devastating. 




Breko said:


> ALSO....HOLY FUCK! Who pulls a post from 2 weeks ago that quick?!


RIU has this neat search engine!  Do you know what that is?



Breko said:


> You've become an unintentional joke on here.


Let's find out by way of review:

Per last l'il tiger event, these things were assured by l'il brekkie hisself:
[1] he knew where I lived
[2] he knew where my parents lived, and was going to do some sexual violence to my mom.
[3] he was going to attack my computer
[4] he was going to 'mess me up'

and, most ominous.....

[5] he was on his way !






So, does anyone reading need me to tell you how many of these things happened? 
[ none ]. 

BUT - credit where credit is due, he did come back and taunt me from fake IDs




, and he drew a picture




, and he called me a cop




, and he's inferred that he's drawing black lines through some of my posts. The bastid !!






So...back to you, l'il tiger: 

you've played your B/S in front of these fine folks once, twice, and thrice before. You're played out, and found out.

All mouth. Always was, and still are. An internet warrior, an actual pussy. Need me to repeat that, brekkie?

Get to know these smileys, l'il tiger.








. These now represent all your badass posts, and what everyone has seen they represent.

By all means.......continue to display your bad self !


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 31, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Blaming it on something seems like scapegoating personal responsibility


Charles Barkley would agree w/ that.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 31, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Charles Barkley would agree w/ that.


You are too funny!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 31, 2014)

The thread always seems to get like this every couple months lol..


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 31, 2014)

TheHermit said:


> Anyone have any experience with Prayer Tower? I am trying to figure out what to pop next, and it is on my short list.


just before page 420 of this thread...just posted about it.  it's an easy to grow plant so far...will post a smoke report on here when it is sampled.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 31, 2014)

I look forward to that smoke report. 

This thread is always pretty good, few diversions here and there but overall positive and on track. Shit, it's almost always first page


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 31, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Didn't see the pic. I'm sure it was devastating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 31, 2014)

Any info on clusterfunk and la pure kush x Uzbekistan hp?
Got these rare gems along with other bodhi stuff but these are first to go


----------



## D619 (Oct 31, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is it? Who wants a bunch of empty mason jars cluttering up their house?


Yes it is. 
I don't know who does..


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 31, 2014)

Empty jars for me is a sign of an upcoming harvest. Sad yes, but only temporarily


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 31, 2014)

Well one pack of Bodhi Headtrip is now in some Feds garden


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 31, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> Well one pack of Bodhi Headtrip is now in some Feds garden


Bummer mate, hope a resend comes sailing through on the next go


----------



## Breko (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## D619 (Oct 31, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> Well one pack of Bodhi Headtrip is now in some Feds garden


Sorry to hear.. I know the feeling. So far I've been lucky enough to have access to breeders here in the States now. Don't miss the waiting and hope I don't get green tape game anymore.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 31, 2014)

Breko said:


> Well then fuck you too. Who the fuck are you?


I just thought the rant was funny is all I like yours too if you noticed


----------



## TheHermit (Oct 31, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> just before page 420 of this thread...just posted about it.  it's an easy to grow plant so far...will post a smoke report on here when it is sampled.


Thanks, I did a search about a week ago, but didn't come up with much. Guess I just missed it. Looks good man. I went ahead and dropped a single seed last night. Looking forward to the smoke report.


----------



## Breko (Oct 31, 2014)

unrequested testers in the mailbox today!

Talk about a sexxxy surprise!


----------



## Breko (Oct 31, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> So far I like everyone
> ive been lurking for a while but decided to crawl out of my social media ghost mode lol.
> so far only thing ive learned is dont bring gun talk here lol.
> other than that im just here to learn more


Eh. Talk about whatever you want! Even bodhi said this thread was only "disguised as a bodhi thread" because about 90% of the time people are talking about anything BUT bodhi. Hell, I get surprised when someone mentions B in here. There are other sites that bodhi frequents and answers questions and posts new releases etc.

He said something about being attacked by mods here the second he joined. Surprising?


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 31, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> So far I like everyone
> ive been lurking for a while but decided to crawl out of my social media ghost mode lol.
> so far only thing ive learned is dont bring gun talk here lol.
> other than that im just here to learn more





Breko said:


> Eh. Talk about whatever you want! Even bodhi said this thread was only "disguised as a bodhi thread" because about 90% of the time people are talking about anything BUT bodhi. Hell, I get surprised when someone mentions B in here. There are other sites that bodhi frequents and answers questions and posts new releases etc.
> 
> He said something about being attacked by mods here the second he joined. Surprising?


Yea but I forget this is a world wide forum and if you knew how into guns I am lol I get touchy about em


----------



## Breko (Oct 31, 2014)

10 of 11 Tigermelon appys confirmed female.

6 of 6 Goji Stardawg confirmed female.

Shaka khan shaka khan!


----------



## genuity (Oct 31, 2014)

Breko said:


> 10 of 11 Tigermelon appys confirmed female.
> 
> 6 of 6 Goji Stardawg confirmed female.
> 
> Shaka khan shaka khan!


This sounds like a lot of work,with all them damn females...oh'happy days


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 31, 2014)

Breko said:


> HA! Got ya. That makes sense. And to my point further... That dude already quoted you and said he doesn't believe you have guns....LOL... But in a sassy teenage girl way (it's his style). Anything he's never done he doesn't believe anyone else possibly could. What a strange lonely fella!


These are fake just for "education" 
Dont tread on my 2nd lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 31, 2014)

Thats the last thing ill say about guns. promise


----------



## Breko (Oct 31, 2014)

genuity said:


> This sounds like a lot of work,with all them damn females...oh'happy days


 Not to mention only 4 GGG testers were male! Out of 33 test beans that broke ground only FIVE were dudes! The fuck?

Guess it's my bean karma for getting only 2 kudra x purple northern lights girls...


----------



## Breko (Oct 31, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> These are fake just for "education"
> Dont tread on my 2nd lol


Fuck yeah! I miss my M1


----------



## D619 (Oct 31, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Thats the last thing ill say about guns. promise


Check out the Politic Threads. I've posted my views there as it pertains to the 2A..


----------



## genuity (Oct 31, 2014)

(skunk91 x 91chem sk va) by HHOC
 

This is what I'm looking for,in the beans i got going right now..


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 31, 2014)

Damn gen you make me wana get my room up a running asap


----------



## mdjenks (Oct 31, 2014)

I know this is a Bodhi thread but I recently moved out of the outrageously expensive city of San Francisco to Denver, I have a long time friend that has been there for 5 years and he hooked me up with a hybrid strain I have never heard of, he works as a grower at a local Denver Medical Dispensary.

the strain is called G-JA and I can't find any info about it.

My townhouse has the same fricken counter tops as my old place, fake wanna be marble looking stuff, go figure.  

It looks very similar to Jah Goo, I got this pic off the internet



Maybe somebody crossed Jah Goo with something else, my buddy doesn't even know the lineage which is strange because he knows most being a professional grower.


----------



## mdjenks (Oct 31, 2014)

genuity said:


> (skunk91 x 91chem sk va) by HHOC
> View attachment 3284775
> 
> This is what I'm looking for,in the beans i got going right now..
> View attachment 3284777


Man that is a beautiful pic of the 91x2, bravo man!


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 31, 2014)

TheHermit said:


> Thanks, I did a search about a week ago, but didn't come up with much. Guess I just missed it. Looks good man. I went ahead and dropped a single seed last night. Looking forward to the smoke report.


yeah, i just did a single of that as well as a single of buddha's hand, but lost that at like seven days old. haven't seen much on those two...


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 31, 2014)

Well I don't know about Bodhi experience with mods, I can see that as this board isn't really friendly to breeders minus that idiot Sub. Other boards, even one's I am a member of are full of sycophants, which gets kind of annoying and dont get me wrong, I am a huge fan of his gear and overall positivity.

Breko, I still don't understand two things:
1.) How did Amos snitch and on what?
2.) Why do you think he's a cop?


----------



## mdjenks (Oct 31, 2014)

Fuck, I have a macbook pro now granted it is 4 years old and Yosemite seems to work very well but uploading someones pic to look at takes forever, maybe its the bandwidth since its friday I mean I am a network engineer so I know a thing or two about a thing or two about IT.


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't know if tattling (not that I'd want to be harassed by PM, not saying you did but could be perceived that way) is really snitching, I've always considered snitching to be defined as "someone who does shady shit, and to get out of trouble rats out someone else who does shady shit". But no reason to argue semantics.

I know how Amos can get, I've gotten worked up and had to walk away so to speak from a thread. Nonetheless, as much as I may disagree with him, I don't think he's a bad actor. I just think accusations should be supported by evidence is all.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 31, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Any info on clusterfunk and la pure kush x Uzbekistan hp?
> Got these rare gems along with other bodhi stuff but these are first to go


I don't know of any current riu members who have run these.... maybe @madhamish ran the clusterfunk remix, if I remember right? Lots of pics of the original clusterfunk on breedbay. She always looks spectacular, no one can knock the hybrids that 91 cut puts out. I think there's a run or two of the pk x uzbeki as well, that is a particularly rare gem you have right there. 



genuity said:


> (skunk91 x 91chem sk va) by HHOC
> View attachment 3284775
> 
> This is what I'm looking for,in the beans i got going right now..
> View attachment 3284777


Yup, that looks about right 
HHOC? This name is new to me....
Once those hit flowering, I would expect some viney ass bitches, by the way. That was the most uniform characteristic of all the skunk91 phenotypes, and I've heard it comes from the chem. Very trainable, needs support. I've posted a bunch of pics of my skunk 91 mom, which has an excessively powerful sativa high and smells and tastes of ammonia and meaty roadkill. So I would expect some nasty girls here, if you're into that type of thing.


----------



## Breko (Oct 31, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I don't know if tattling (not that I'd want to be harassed by PM, not saying you did but could be perceived that way) is really snitching, I've always considered snitching to be defined as "someone who does shady shit, and to get out of trouble rats out someone else who does shady shit". But no reason to argue semantics.
> 
> I know how Amos can get, I've gotten worked up and had to walk away so to speak from a thread. Nonetheless, as much as I may disagree with him, I don't think he's a bad actor. I just think accusations should be supported by evidence is all.


Let's keep 2 different threads together yes?


----------



## Breko (Oct 31, 2014)

Hit me.


----------



## Breko (Oct 31, 2014)

This will do it too. 

I love everyone in this thread.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey man you ever try the fuzz or snow Leopard


----------



## Breko (Nov 1, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Hey man you ever try the fuzz or snow Leopard


If you're talking to me I did the fuzz.....and currently flowering tigermelon x appalachia tester....Same mom as snow leopard but different papa :0

Got info on the former.....will soon report on the latter.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 1, 2014)

Come now it is obvious Amos has merely been frustrated as fuck in real life. Us all here being medical users I expect we all know the effects of discomfort. Lets just throw each other a friggin bone here. Besides I am nit Irish enough to discuss a fella right in front of his face, my opinions of others are non of their business and vice versa. Salad. I like salad.


----------



## Breko (Nov 1, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Come now it is obvious Amos has merely been frustrated as fuck in real life. Us all here being medical users I expect we all know the effects of discomfort. Lets just throw each other a friggin bone here.


Fuck. Mad........ I get that. I really do. Cheers brother.


----------



## Breko (Nov 1, 2014)

On that note 

Sorry. One more. Sometimes songs express how I'm feeling a bit more.

OH.....Also toking some deadly G x blueberry. Shit tastes meaty.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 1, 2014)

Breko said:


> If you're talking to me I did the fuzz.....and currently flowering tigermelon x appalachia tester....Same mom as snow leopard but different papa :0
> 
> Got info on the former.....will soon report on the latter.


Yea im thinkin about the fuzz I got the leopard on the way. 
What's the smell on the fuzz like
yea after I get my house done and room back up ill post to try and get some testers hopefully


----------



## Mr.Head (Nov 1, 2014)

I got the fuzz on the short list for sure. Blue Tara has that Blueberry muffins from the discription, it's coming throuhg after only one day in the jars. I was a little skeptical about "Blueberry muffins" but the shit is unmistakable. That's exactly what it smells like. I wish a bit more buttery  I love my Muffins smothered


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 1, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I got the fuzz on the short list for sure. Blue Tara has that Blueberry muffins from the discription, it's coming throuhg after only one day in the jars. I was a little skeptical about "Blueberry muffins" but the shit is unmistakable. That's exactly what it smells like. I wish a bit more buttery  I love my Muffins smothered


In homer Simpson voice 
hmmmmm bluebarrry mufffinns agagagag


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 1, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I got the fuzz on the short list for sure. Blue Tara has that Blueberry muffins from the discription, it's coming throuhg after only one day in the jars. I was a little skeptical about "Blueberry muffins" but the shit is unmistakable. That's exactly what it smells like. I wish a bit more buttery  I love my Muffins smothered


Hey head how the high on that I love the smell and flavs of blue but dutch passion let me down for potency


----------



## Mr.Head (Nov 1, 2014)

Mellow indica stone, not super strong. But what its got lasts for a quite a while. I was lying on the couch last night and was like "Woh, I ain't smoked in hours man". I'd consider it a nice day time indica 

My med needs are for a strain to calm me the fuck down so I'm not so jumpy and anxious all the damn time, it works well for that without putting me to sleep instantly


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 1, 2014)

I hear ya gota love a good functional smoke yet sounds nice I dont get shit done with pure sleepy weed lol
how was the flower time and yield also if it was better then DP blueberry id try it 
@head


----------



## Mr.Head (Nov 1, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> I hear ya gota love a good functional smoke yet sounds nice I dont get shit done with pure sleepy weed lol
> how was the flower time and yield @head


Don't know about yield yet, I'll weigh when it's less sticky still a little wet for my tastes. Estimate 2.5-3oz. in 15 weeks-ish from seed. 3-4 veg 11 flower.

Edit: Im horrible at guesstimating weigh, i'll be way off I bet


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 1, 2014)

Right on


----------



## Mr.Head (Nov 1, 2014)

I got a clone vegging for quite a while, by my standards , it's been topped a couple times and spread out for a nice footprint. I expect big things  They go into flower really soon, thinking Sunday or Monday.

Changed my pots to shorter 5 gallons, they are about 3 inches shorter which is 3 inches I desperately need for stretch space. Might even top em one more time before I put 'em in.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 1, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I got a clone vegging for quite a while, by my standards , it's been topped a couple times and spread out for a nice footprint. I expect big things  They go into flower really soon, thinking Sunday or Monday.
> 
> Changed my pots to shorter 5 gallons, they are about 3 inches shorter which is 3 inches I desperately need for stretch space. Might even top em one more time before I put 'em in.


I hear ya on the space thing thats why my room is down im jacking.my house up a story lol then its time to tear the hair in a man sized room not for umpa lumpas


----------



## calicat (Nov 1, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Any info on clusterfunk and la pure kush x Uzbekistan hp?
> Got these rare gems along with other bodhi stuff but these are first to go


Good news for you broski the mother cut used is the Skunk VA and not JB's cut. You got the one that uses the original 88g-13hp correct? In the first generation noticed a majority of the expressions were HP in structure and almost drowned the mother cut used in terms of taste. I only seen a handful of Skunk Va phenos. If you love heady ogee-esque high without the narco setback you got a winner with that LA Pure Kush vs UHP. Other names of LA Pure Kush is Suge Knight cut or Sugenite Cut or Pk Ripper. If you run into that phenotype it grows like a Bubba and sometimes can be stronger. Predominate taste is peppery which helps the differentiate it from Hollywood Pure Kush.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 1, 2014)

calicat said:


> Good news for you broski the mother cut used is the Skunk VA and not JB's cut. You got the one that uses the original 88g-13hp correct? In the first generation noticed a majority of the expressions were HP in structure and almost drowned the mother cut used in terms of taste. I only seen a handful of Skunk Va phenos. If you love heady ogee-esque high without the narco setback you got a winner with that LA Pure Kush vs UHP. Other names of LA Pure Kush is Suge Knight cut or Sugenite Cut or Pk Ripper. If you run into that phenotype it grows like a Bubba and sometimes can be stronger. Predominate taste is peppery which helps the differentiate it from Hollywood Pure Kush.


Which is used in 'The Fuzz'? Also, do you find the 88g13hp male to dominate everything, or are there only some females that allow themselves to be dominated?


----------



## calicat (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes JB's cut is in the Fuzz. Not saying JB's cut is bad I accidentally had it in a strain claiming it used a real deal chem 91. B distinguishes the two the Skunk VA has og flower formation and Jb's cut looks like a diesel. I keep getting males from my cracks in the DRRS( dirty room restock ) or f2 series and f3 series aka deadly g. This is just a personal assessment from a plethora of grows I have had a pleasure to examine. The first generation there was a mixture of testers that claimed the male was a bully and others felt it was complimentary in all facets. My assessment seemed to suggest that it depends on the mother cut used. Lets use Afghan Bombay Kush or Og La Affie as an example. Personally I have worked with crosses with that strain on both sides of the genetic spectrum over the years and my findings is that it is quite dominate. Lets throw 88g13hp in the equation. From the grows I have seen with that particular combination, B's male does not completely dominate that mother cut. Another mother cut hopefully B uses with the deadly g male would be his Alaskan Thunderfuck mother cut. I got a pheno from ATF that has so much green crack traits I thought it was gonna be completely dominated but it did not. Blended nicely tbqh. Hope that answers your queries Adrosmokin.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 1, 2014)

calicat said:


> Yes JB's cut is in the Fuzz. Not saying JB's cut is bad I accidentally had it in a strain claiming it used a real deal chem 91. B distinguishes the two the Skunk VA has og flower formation and Jb's cut looks like a diesel. I keep getting males from my cracks in the DRRS( dirty room restock ) or f2 series and f3 series aka deadly g. This is just a personal assessment from a plethora of grows I have had a pleasure to examine. The first generation there was a mixture of testers that claimed the male was a bully and others felt it was complimentary in all facets. My assessment seemed to suggest that it depends on the mother cut used. Lets use Afghan Bombay Kush or Og La Affie as an example. Personally I have worked with crosses with that strain on both sides of the genetic spectrum over the years and my findings is that it is quite dominate. Lets throw 88g13hp in the equation. From the grows I have seen with that particular combination, B's male does not completely dominate that mother cut. Another mother cut hopefully B uses with the deadly g male would be his Alaskan Thunderfuck mother cut. I got a pheno from ATF that has so much green crack traits I thought it was gonna be completely dominated but it did not. Blended nicely tbqh. Hope that answers your queries Adrosmokin.


Definitely helps, thanks for the info. Kind of sucks that it's not the real deal '91 in The Fuzz, for breeding purposes to me I guess though. I requested some 88g13hp testers this last time around, I suppose I don't mind if he dominates or not. I know it will all be fire. I read one guy's report on The Fuzz, he said the Green Crack dominated all of his. Ever grow it yourself? I'd figure Chem would show itself a bit at least....


----------



## calicat (Nov 1, 2014)

Not that strain. Cool name was gonna pick it up when it was first released then started to read not so hot feedback so I yielded.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 1, 2014)

come on guys do that shit in pm not on bodhi thread its disrespectful


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 1, 2014)

calicat said:


> Good news for you broski the mother cut used is the Skunk VA and not JB's cut. You got the one that uses the original 88g-13hp correct? In the first generation noticed a majority of the expressions were HP in structure and almost drowned the mother cut used in terms of taste. I only seen a handful of Skunk Va phenos. If you love heady ogee-esque high without the narco setback you got a winner with that LA Pure Kush vs UHP. Other names of LA Pure Kush is Suge Knight cut or Sugenite Cut or Pk Ripper. If you run into that phenotype it grows like a Bubba and sometimes can be stronger. Predominate taste is peppery which helps the differentiate it from Hollywood Pure Kush.


Sincity's LVBK was a pepper explosion with coffee and berry notes. If that is your thing she is worth the slow veg and low yield, also a just plain one dimensional couch lock high, but that taste, WOW.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 1, 2014)

calicat said:


> Good news for you broski the mother cut used is the Skunk VA and not JB's cut. You got the one that uses the original 88g-13hp correct? In the first generation noticed a majority of the expressions were HP in structure and almost drowned the mother cut used in terms of taste. I only seen a handful of Skunk Va phenos. If you love heady ogee-esque high without the narco setback you got a winner with that LA Pure Kush vs UHP. Other names of LA Pure Kush is Suge Knight cut or Sugenite Cut or Pk Ripper. If you run into that phenotype it grows like a Bubba and sometimes can be stronger. Predominate taste is peppery which helps the differentiate it from Hollywood Pure Kush.


Thanks alot @calicat. Yes the clusterfunk is chem 91 x 88 g13/Hp and yes the pk x uhp sounds like what I am looking for.. thanks for the info on these. I plan on opening the genetic tresure chest bodhi recommeneds with the f2s lol


----------



## genuity (Nov 1, 2014)

COGrown said:


> I don't know of any current riu members who have run these.... maybe @madhamish ran the clusterfunk remix, if I remember right? Lots of pics of the original clusterfunk on breedbay. She always looks spectacular, no one can knock the hybrids that 91 cut puts out. I think there's a run or two of the pk x uzbeki as well, that is a particularly rare gem you have right there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for this info...
I been growing these more fruity strains,for a long time now...time to get back to the funk.
I'm all about that stank,when it's all said and done.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 1, 2014)

genuity said:


> Thank you for this info...
> I been growing these more fruity strains,for a long time now...time to get back to the funk.
> I'm all about that stank,when it's all said and done.


Real talk


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 1, 2014)

I like my ganja to have an industrial grade aroma if i can put it that way lol. A little fruit is fine, fine, as long as it is one that is part of an old cocktail sitting out in the sun fermenting...


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm not picky with aromas. As long as it isn't bland or hay like, I can be happy with a strain if the desired effects are positive.

I enjoy floral aromas, hashy, fuels, fruits, skunky, I enjoy the diversity.

I prefer fuely funks. One of my favorites is the floral aromas, which is something I don't seem to come across as often as I'd like.


----------



## mdjenks (Nov 1, 2014)

Guess nobody has heard of G-JA


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 1, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Guess nobody has heard of G-JA


I suppose not. So many strains, so little time. Sorry we can't help


----------



## mdjenks (Nov 1, 2014)

It's ok thanks anyway, maybe someone made the name up and it is really Jah Goo. You some people grow out a strain and then give it their own name


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm not picky with aromas. As long as it isn't bland or hay like, I can be happy with a strain if the desired effects are positive.
> 
> I enjoy floral aromas, hashy, fuels, fruits, skunky, I enjoy the diversity.
> 
> I prefer fuely funks. One of my favorites is the floral aromas, which is something I don't seem to come across as often as I'd like.


I hit on the "Bright Floral Lift" phenotype of Salvation. It is odd, at first I wasn't sure if i liked it, very much floral and in your face, but never overwhelming. Like a very good perfume. The taste is surprising, sour chemmy mango ish tang, I am kinda thankful there is no perfume in the taste. But the smell has really grown on me I will admit. I would also like to find more florally types, it was a nice surprise. I mean if it made it into the description I would go 'ewwwwwwwwww' but I really like it now i have it.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 1, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I hit on the "Bright Floral Lift" phenotype of Salvation. It is odd, at first I wasn't sure if i liked it, very much floral and in your face, but never overwhelming. Like a very good perfume. The taste is surprising, sour chemmy mango ish tang, I am kinda thankful there is no perfume in the taste. But the smell has really grown on me I will admit. I would also like to find more florally types, it was a nice surprise. I mean if it made it into the description I would go 'ewwwwwwwwww' but I really like it now i have it.


Floral just seems hard to find outside perhaps afghan varieties or perhaps some thai. I'm thinking rose, and the smell of a nice bouquet arrangement. It's gentle, inviting in aroma. Not over powering and subtle. 

The fruit types seem to be a dime a dozen. Just throw a rock and you can find some kind of fruit smell. Not that it's a bad thing as there is a lot of diversity in the fruit section


----------



## mdjenks (Nov 1, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I hit on the "Bright Floral Lift" phenotype of Salvation. It is odd, at first I wasn't sure if i liked it, very much floral and in your face, but never overwhelming. Like a very good perfume. The taste is surprising, sour chemmy mango ish tang, I am kinda thankful there is no perfume in the taste. But the smell has really grown on me I will admit. I would also like to find more florally types, it was a nice surprise. I mean if it made it into the description I would go 'ewwwwwwwwww' but I really like it now i have it.


I've noticed that when using a vaporizer that the herb tends to have more of a floral taste, anybody else?

I love the fruity strains especially when it smells like starburst like some good lemon kush!


----------



## Blackline. (Nov 1, 2014)

What bodhi strain is done in 6 weeks, has flavor, POTENCY and a HUGE yield.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 1, 2014)

Blackline. said:


> What bodhi strain is done in 6 weeks, has flavor, POTENCY and a HUGE yield.


Unless this is a riddle, the answer is none of them.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 1, 2014)

I wonder which terpenes are responsible for the floral aromas.


----------



## Blackline. (Nov 1, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Unless this is a riddle, the answer is none of them.


Sorry. Totally kidding. I think I've actually seen that question in here though. Just having a lil fun.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 1, 2014)

Blackline. said:


> Sorry. Totally kidding. I think I've actually seen that question in here though. Just having a lil fun.


I just figured you were the third coming of treeking.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 1, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> I wonder which terpenes are responsible for the floral aromas.


Linalool, myrcene, and terpineol all could contribute to what people would perceive as a floral aroma. Probably others as well, but those are the ones off the top of my head.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 1, 2014)

It's a smell that I adore, really seems more elusive than it use to be. That and pine, been a while since I've seen anyone with any pine aroma ganja


----------



## COGrown (Nov 1, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> It's a smell that I adore, really seems more elusive than it use to be. That and pine, been a while since I've seen anyone with any pine aroma ganja


Mandala's strains have been very floral for me, if you are into the unique landrace thing, I would definitely check them out.
Pinene and limonene are responsible for the 'pinesol' aroma found in the og kush strains, which are very high in both terpenes. Many effects of cannabis are either derived from or enhanced by the presence of varying terpenes in the flowers, and they also all have different points of vaporization, so depending on the temperature of your vaporizer you will experience more or less of certain terps, while burning it will usually give you the full spectrum of available oils.


----------



## puffntuff (Nov 1, 2014)

10/10 Congolese (pine tree) pheno x 88g13hp

10/10 noof nl5 x SL.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 1, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Mandala's strains have been very floral for me, if you are into the unique landrace thing, I would definitely check them out.
> Pinene and limonene are responsible for the 'pinesol' aroma found in the og kush strains, which are very high in both terpenes. Many effects of cannabis are either derived from or enhanced by the presence of varying terpenes in the flowers, and they also all have different points of vaporization, so depending on the temperature of your vaporizer you will experience more or less of certain terps, while burning it will usually give you the full spectrum of available oils.


Mandala is on my list, so good to hear. Been wanting to get their Satori.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> It's a smell that I adore, really seems more elusive than it use to be. That and pine, been a while since I've seen anyone with any pine aroma ganja


Sweet Seeds Jack 47. Pine is a pet peeve for me so i can come out with that one instantly, will never forget it. Was like walking into a pine forest, so realistic it was like somebody had some pine resin in the room. Translated to smell and taste one hundred percent. From working with nature conservation I hate pine so it is a bad mental association for me. Pine cost South Africa our mountain lion and leopard, and we still import the good pine from Oregon go figure.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Mandala is on my list, so good to hear. Been wanting to get their Satori.


Used to be a guy around, Chronic Masterbater, grows Satori every run, great pics and smoke reports, he was always comparing every type to Satori. Think it is a must try for me too.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 2, 2014)

COGrown said:


> I just figured you were the third coming of treeking.


He had one thing on his mind. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 2, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> He had one thing on his mind. lol


haha. He still around?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 2, 2014)

Dear power company: curses upon your children. That is all.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 2, 2014)

I hate outages. Fucking screws up shit


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 2, 2014)

Alrighty had to install a new carbon filter, unfortunately can't hang it, but at least cooler temperatures will aid in keeping heat issues at bay. If heat becomes a problem, I shall make a platform to raise the filter in my tent.

Anyways since I had to drag everything out, thought I'd share some photos of the girls.

Goji

 
 

White Lotus #2

 
 

Sunshine Daydream

 
 

White Lotus #1


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Nov 2, 2014)

Just ordered 7 packs including lando's stash,lion's milk,Pura Vida,cougars Milk,sunshine daydream,Jabba's stash,and snow leopard,for the Halloween promo from bodhi plus Rudeboi Kush from Archive,not sure what to think,had ssdd before and goji and wasn't blown away hopefully I get blessed this time


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Nov 2, 2014)

Pretty sure I'll be happy


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Nov 2, 2014)

Probly should say good plants but no long term keepers for me


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 2, 2014)

We all have different ideas of what a keeper is to each of us.

Sure sounds like you are trying to talk yourself into it more than anything. Hopefully you do find something that suites your needs. I can't imagine buying 7 packs if I wasn't happy with my first go round.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 2, 2014)

While White Lotus #2 certainly is a much larger yield, I'm really digging the trichome coverage and bud structure on White Lotus #1. Plus White Lotus #1 is about a week younger or so than her sister.


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Nov 2, 2014)

Nah already ordered off of beans man have to send out $410 tomorrow ,really think I had bad luck and didn't find that keeper,which is why I'm ordering again


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 2, 2014)

Odd, I've grown a few strains and even then I just pop a few at a time. I've never had a sorry plant, definitely not keeper plants, but nothing to be disappointed in.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 2, 2014)

Here are the top bits off some recent chops
tranquil elephantizer: remix





ac/dc x Good Medicine






These were grown using two things that are rather new to me, LED lighting and no synthetic or chelated nutrients. I have no qualms with quality, and the plants seem to finish fine, I just need to work on yields, which I think is mainly a feeding thing now. I definitely could have used a bit less Nitrogen and more Potassium and Phosphorous with these and am trying to adjust accordingly. Underfeeding is probably the best problem to have, though. Still though, I haven't gotten less than an ounce dry a plant, two on a couple, and with fifteen plants crammed in a 2x4 table that isn't that bad, but if I can get it up to 2 reliably I would be very happy.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 2, 2014)

Huh, I'm not familiar with doing tables, but I find in Bodhi gear if I want 2 ounces a plant, I need at a minimum of 3 gallons of soil. Veg time depends as well, but Goji for instance will get me 2 ounces with a foot tall plant. I don't top her as she already just puts out arms everywhere. 

I guess when I find a plant I like, I learn what I need to do to hit the desired numbers. Plus if I cared about yield, I probably wouldn't grow bodhi


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Nov 2, 2014)

Exactly I had all at least decent plants just not a keeper.none bad though


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 2, 2014)

Your plants look very beautiful by the way. I'm excited for my TER, still in veg as other plants need to flower first


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Nov 2, 2014)

I'll find a gem I'm convinced though


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 2, 2014)

Bxgrower81 said:


> Exactly I had all at least decent plants just not a keeper.none bad though


I haven't come across a breeder yet albeit I still have a list to go, and many different strains too, that is consistently good. Decent is RP/DNA. And I liked RP/DNA. Bodhi is great. I'm never disappointed or pissed I wasted time and space to his genetics


----------



## COGrown (Nov 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Huh, I'm not familiar with doing tables, but I find in Bodhi gear if I want 2 ounces a plant, I need at a minimum of 3 gallons of soil. Veg time depends as well, but Goji for instance will get me 2 ounces with a foot tall plant. I don't top her as she already just puts out arms everywhere.
> 
> I guess when I find a plant I like, I learn what I need to do to hit the desired numbers. Plus if I cared about yield, I probably wouldn't grow bodhi


I'm looking for breeding stock in everything I grow, so anything that can't yield well under fairly optimal conditions isn't really that interesting to me, but I think that yield is vastly dependent on growing skill as opposed to genetics, as most any plant will yield well if treated in exactly the right way, it just tends to vary from plant to plant. Some do better with a longer veg and more bud sites, some are exactly the opposite. When I was using coco and synthetics, I could pull 2-3 ounces off of any number of bodhi strains using 1 gallon smart pots, so I don't feel my goal is particularly unattainable.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 2, 2014)

Hate to call bullshit, but I'd love to see you try. You would be root bound and run into other problems.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Hate to call bullshit, but I'd love to see you try. You would be root bound and run into other problems.


I've never had a plant in a smart pot actually get root bound, they are a beautiful invention; the aeration and drainage they provide is great for cannabis. When I last did the soil/organic thing I got bigger and healthier plants in 3 gallon fabric pots than in 5 gallon traditional pots, and I was growing those roughly twice the size of what I'm flowering my clones at now, using 2 gallon fabric pots. Again, I'm still dialing in my shit, but I'm also using a base mix of 33% peat 33% ewc and 33% aeration material, so I don't know/care right now where that falls on the soil/soilless spectrum, which also has a huge effect on how much root space plants need.


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2014)

Root bound in smart pots?

All you have to do is water/feed more...it's all about the grower,and what he/she can do.


----------



## Hazydat620 (Nov 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> It's a smell that I adore, really seems more elusive than it use to be. That and pine, been a while since I've seen anyone with any pine aroma ganja


Durganchitral has some very floral phenos, reminded me of old sensi star, but more intense. Almost like a urinal cake.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 2, 2014)

COGrown said:


> I've never had a plant in a smart pot actually get root bound, they are a beautiful invention; the aeration and drainage they provide is great for cannabis. When I last did the soil/organic thing I got bigger and healthier plants in 3 gallon fabric pots than in 5 gallon traditional pots, and I was growing those roughly twice the size of what I'm flowering my clones at now, using 2 gallon fabric pots. Again, I'm still dialing in my shit, but I'm also using a base mix of 33% peat 33% ewc and 33% aeration material, so I don't know/care right now where that falls on the soil/soilless spectrum, which also has a huge effect on how much root space plants need.


Very difficult to run organics in such a small container. I found that when I moved up a few container sizes the yield increased exponentially.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 2, 2014)

You can feel free to demonstrate me wrong, a picture a week and I'll eat my words.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 2, 2014)

Hazydat620 said:


> Durganchitral has some very floral phenos, reminded me of old sensi star, but more intense. Almost like a urinal cake.


I must say urinal cake is a new one to me!


----------



## COGrown (Nov 2, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Very difficult to run organics in such a small container. I found that when I moved up a few container sizes the yield increased exponentially.


Yeah, I'm also specifically trying to run more plants in a smaller amount of space, all of this factors into why I'm using bottled nutrients instead of an actual ROLS/LOS type thing with all the nutrients in the medium itself.


----------



## D619 (Nov 2, 2014)

Fabric pots rule.. The word organic seems to vary from persons to person.. I do find it amusing though.


----------



## TheHermit (Nov 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Hate to call bullshit, but I'd love to see you try. You would be root bound and run into other problems.


It can be done, but it requires almost daily watering and little room for error or laziness. Not worth the effort in my opinion.


----------



## TheHermit (Nov 2, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Here are the top bits off some recent chops
> tranquil elephantizer: remix
> 
> 
> ...


I am interested to hear what you think of the acdc x good medicine. I have a pack of those sitting around I got in a promotion. I have never grown a cbd dominant strain.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 3, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Yeah, I'm also specifically trying to run more plants in a smaller amount of space, all of this factors into why I'm using bottled nutrients instead of an actual ROLS/LOS type thing with all the nutrients in the medium itself.


More plants in less room, you arw wasting your energy on falling in between SoG and large style perpetual flow. Why not shoot for tops only? I am getting a half zip per cutting pit straight to flower on the Dank Sinatra Remix, one gal pots, two, three, next to each other they are getting the same yield regardless of the pot sizes and the fact that the bigger pots get filled with roots. Bottles are for babies, you will get better results adding Bio carbon to your soil mix. Bio carbon severely reduces the pot size needed. Bio char you guys call it. 



COGrown said:


> Here are the top bits off some recent chops
> tranquil elephantizer:
> 
> 
> ...


like imagine a room full of just these tops, no fluff, just a field of solid dankness.


----------



## Mr.Head (Nov 3, 2014)

I'll throw up some pics later today of my testers, they got a little dry and a little close to the cfls. 

They exploded in growth one day after a watering and hit the lights. All is well though they look super healthy.

The stems on these things.... is unreal. They are like 5 inches tall and almost as thick as a #2 pencil.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2014)

Hazydat620 said:


> Durganchitral has some very floral phenos, reminded me of old sensi star, but more intense. Almost like a urinal cake.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2014)

I associate an acrid piss-like note to be among some hazes. My old sensi star is skunky w fermented fruit/wine, not pissy.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 3, 2014)

SSDD got a haircut last night. The bottom 2/3'rds of the plant is beautiful, but the top 1/3'rd is some crazy fox tailing. I've never seen anything like it. Not sure if this is genetic, or environmental?? First time using coco coir... can't see how that would cause this but nothing else was different other than that.

Top of plant:

 

Middle of plant:


----------



## coolkid.02 (Nov 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Very difficult to run organics in such a small container. I found that when I moved up a few container sizes the yield increased exponentially.


Rev, the cultivation editor at skunk mag and breeder behind KOS does his total-living organics in only 2-3 gallon containers and has amazing results along with many others.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 3, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> Rev, the cultivation editor at skunk mag and breeder behind KOS does his total-living organics in only 2-3 gallon containers and has amazing results along with many others.



It can be done, it's just less forgiving. 

I bet he's using plant available/soluble nutrients as opposed to just an amended soil.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> It can be done, it's just less forgiving.
> 
> I bet he's using plant available/soluble nutrients as opposed to just an amended soil.


To give you an idea, he uses layers of organic pellet ferts in the soil, then on top of that he drills holes in the soil fromnthe top and fills this with a dry nute mix, bonemeal and feathermeal and so on far as i recall. The Rev also feeds a nute tea the likes of which you have never seen, employing a few bottles in the tea mix. Most of Gandalfs tea recipes came from his LOS book. Basically as pumped up as you can get, I don't consider it true living organics myself. But I did run a few outdoor pots exactly according to his instructions and holy crap, they got LARGE. Dense glistning buds. HOWEVER, I feel teroir is ruined. The soil is very heavy, you get full flavor off the bud for only the first bowl, then it becomes very dark and 'shadowed' so to speak. Holds up better in a joint but bongs no way. A mile improved on average hydro, but not as nice as good hydro, and not a patch on true living organics in my arrogant opinion far as flavor goes. But yield per gallon of soil mix is pretty damn impressive. Kinda like a supersoil but broken up into components I guess.


----------



## Dankfactory (Nov 3, 2014)

Can't go wrong with Bodhi. 
This was week 5. I'm currently in a 2 day dark period in week 9. I'll throw up some harvest shots in a couple days.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 3, 2014)

Dankfactory said:


> Can't go wrong with Bodhi.
> This was week 5. I'm currently in a 2 day dark period in week 9. I'll throw up some harvest shots in a couple days.


Wow that looks mega frosty.  Which strain is that?


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> SSDD got a haircut last night. The bottom 2/3'rds of the plant is beautiful, but the top 1/3'rd is some crazy fox tailing. I've never seen anything like it. Not sure if this is genetic, or environmental?? First time using coco coir... can't see how that would cause this but nothing else was different other than that.
> 
> Top of plant:
> 
> ...


Very nice. Was that from seed or clone?


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> SSDD got a haircut last night. The bottom 2/3'rds of the plant is beautiful, but the top 1/3'rd is some crazy fox tailing. I've never seen anything like it. Not sure if this is genetic, or environmental?? First time using coco coir... can't see how that would cause this but nothing else was different other than that.
> 
> Top of plant:
> 
> ...


Nice, was that from seed or the clone? Mine gets nubby, but that is to the max


----------



## Dankfactory (Nov 3, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Wow that looks mega frosty.  Which strain is that?


SSDD. The crazy thing about B is that he somehow churns out like a million different X's, so one would think they'd all be unstable since he releases so many strains so rapidly( cough:Swerve:cough:Sub) 
Somehow they are all stable, with incredible germination viability and impossibly unique. I've got some of his Blockhead BX going in solo cups for my next go around.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 3, 2014)

Dankfactory said:


> SSDD. The crazy thing about B is that he somehow churns out like a million different X's, so one would think they'd all be unstable since he releases so many strains so rapidly( cough:Swerve:cough:Sub)
> Somehow they are all stable, with incredible germination viability and impossibly unique. I've got some of his Blockhead BX going in solo cups for my next go around.


I think it's due to him having go to males. I think some breeders just pick males that carry undesirable traits without realizing it or don't care


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 3, 2014)

Damn Sunshine Daydream called my name bigtime. Sounds like an enjoyable smoke but it appears to be sold out at most vendors. Must be a popular one.

I mean who doesn't want the feeling of sunshine and daydreams?


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 3, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Damn Sunshine Daydream called my name bigtime. Sounds like an enjoyable smoke but it appears to be sold out at most vendors. Must be a popular one.
> 
> I mean who doesn't want the feeling of sunshine and daydreams?


SSDD graces ones face with a smile while sending those who partake onto a day dream state. Grab it while you can as it won't be around much longer for purchase. I grabbed a second pack because I loved the female I encountered. I can only imagine the males could bring some magic to crosses


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 3, 2014)

With B, it is so much more than go to males. The cat functions on a whole different planet from most people. I saw a pic of his seed fridge once... and a list of the beans he's popped in his life... all I can say is it takes a different kind of dedication doing so much work with anything, be it ganja or whatever. I always say your disposition towards your work is the most important factormto the end result. This guy is so damn excited aboutnevery cross, nothing is done with less than pure stoke. I don't care what people tell me, I'm not even a hippy, but what you put in is what comes out. Shitty thoughts in, shitty seeds out. Happy thoughts in... it is the nature of creativity.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> With B, it is so much more than go to males. The cat functions on a whole different planet from most people. I saw a pic of his seed fridge once... and a list of the beans he's popped in his life... all I can say is it takes a different kind of dedication doing so much work with anything, be it ganja or whatever. I always say your disposition towards your work is the most important factormto the end result. This guy is so damn excited aboutnevery cross, nothing is done with less than pure stoke. I don't care what people tell me, I'm not even a hippy, but what you put in is what comes out. Shitty thoughts in, shitty seeds out. Happy thoughts in... it is the nature of creativity.


Yes, those fridge pictures were absolutely stunning! Oh how I'd love to be able to dig into that treasure chest


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> With B, it is so much more than go to males. The cat functions on a whole different planet from most people. I saw a pic of his seed fridge once... and a list of the beans he's popped in his life... all I can say is it takes a different kind of dedication doing so much work with anything, be it ganja or whatever. I always say your disposition towards your work is the most important factormto the end result. This guy is so damn excited aboutnevery cross, nothing is done with less than pure stoke. I don't care what people tell me, I'm not even a hippy, but what you put in is what comes out. Shitty thoughts in, shitty seeds out. Happy thoughts in... it is the nature of creativity.


 bodhi is the man,what other breeder gives out thousands of seeds for people to grow other breeder want you to be on a waiting list and got to pass a background check and all kinds of bullshit but not b man give good karma and recieve good karma, wish everybody was like that


----------



## D619 (Nov 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> It can be done, it's just less forgiving.
> 
> I bet he's using plant available/soluble nutrients as opposed to just an amended soil.


How is it possible to have Living organic Soil in. 2-3 gallon Pot? What exactly is living there.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 3, 2014)

D619 said:


> How is it possible to have Living organic Soil in. 2-3 gallon Pot? What exactly is living there.



Well, considering that there are a billion+ microbes in a teaspoon of organic soil....


----------



## D619 (Nov 3, 2014)

Right , and how are those micros surving salt build up in those bottled nutes, or how are insects and worms that break things down able to survive in 2 gallon pots? By the way Stow, that comment was based on the person talking about the Rev who is pretty much a joke in the botany world of things. Or maybe my perception of LOS/ NO Till differs. But like I said organic gardening differs from persons to person. Everyone has their approach to growing and can decide for themselves what works for them.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 3, 2014)

D619 said:


> Right , and how are those micros surving salt build up in those bottled nutes, or how are insects and worms that break things down able to survive in 2 gallon pots? By the way Stow, that comment was based on the person talking about the Rev who is pretty much a joke in the botany world of things. Or maybe my perception of LOS/ NO Till differs. But like I said organic gardening differs from persons to person. Everyone has their approach to growing and can decide for themselves what works for them.



When I refer to bottled nutrients, Im talking about an organic product. Something like General Organics Bio-line. Their Bio-Weed for example is just a seaweed/kelp extract using either a natural solvent or fermentation to make. There are little to no salts in the product, and no synthetic additions.

As for bugs and worms in the soil? About the biggest critter that inhabits my soil would be a nematode, and you'd need a scope to see them. 

The odd worm cocoon makes it through the sift, but they aren't added on purpose.... and they do just fine in small plastic containers that are loaded with organic inputs. It's a worm buffet


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 3, 2014)

i cant believe how easy it is to brew homemade nutes. fpe and teas are where its at...


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 3, 2014)

micros survive by eating sugars added to the nute to give shelf life....


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> The odd worm cocoon makes it through the sift, but they aren't added on purpose.... and they do just fine in small plastic containers that are loaded with organic inputs. It's a worm buffet


The only things alive in my containers are roots.


----------



## D619 (Nov 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> When I refer to bottled nutrients, Im talking about an organic product. Something like General Organics Bio-line. Their Bio-Weed for example is just a seaweed/kelp extract using either a natural solvent or fermentation to make. There are little to no salts in the product, and no synthetic additions.
> 
> As for bugs and worms in the soil? About the biggest critter that inhabits my soil would be a nematode, and you'd need a scope to see them.
> 
> The odd worm cocoon makes it through the sift, but they aren't added on purpose.... and they do just fine in small plastic containers that are loaded with organic inputs. It's a worm buffet


When you say natural solvents , you mean sodium hydroxide or potassium hydroxide?

Please list the benefits kelp/ seaweed bring to the soil. Then tell me how those natural solvents used to make seaweed extract don't effect the benefits kelp provides to your soil ?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 3, 2014)

D619 said:


> When you say natural solvents , you mean sodium hydroxide or potassium hydroxide?
> 
> Please list the benefits kelp/ seaweed bring to the soil. Then tell me how those natural solvents used to make seaweed extract don't effect the benefits kelp provides to your soil ?


 In walks a razor mind flaunting a reality checkbook... pull up a chair fellas some serious info bombs about to be dropped, we are touching on the whole purpose behind living organic soil here. It is gonna get wild. We are going to see exactly how narrow the edge really is... Anyhow let me pitch in a few words here: in reference to the comment that organics means something ekse to every body, yes, for certain. What me and StOw know as LOS should be renamed to Self Sustainable Living Organics and I promise you the guy cringed a bit mentioning fish emultion even. You kinda put him on the spot by asking information that is actually outside his field of experience, but well inside his field of interest and research. He always comments in a fashion relative to what the other guy is getting up to, exploring possibility and such. A good dynamic thinker.


----------



## D619 (Nov 4, 2014)

The process in making seaweed extract defeats the purpose at what kelp provides to the soil. 
Kelp meal, which the majority of it made for livestock. . Acadian sea plant , kelp meal hydrated in a glass of dechlorinated water turned into a paste. Simple add a couple of tablespoon of this paste To a gallon dechlorated water and feed the soil. Seaweed extract from a bottle especially From GH organic line is inferior and the extracting process kills the secondary metabolites. 
Elements, amino acids, plant hormones, enzymes, alginic acid, mannitol and etc. green ghost hit it on the nail about making your own tea. Kelp meal teas to seaweed extract is like freshly squeezed fruits are to bottle juice.. 

Again I will say, organic is term that seems to have different meanings depending upon who you talk too. 

SensiZym sells for over a $100. Per gallon.. I can make a superior product , at fraction of that cost. 
I'm in the wrong business. 


Want to learn about kelp.
Seaweed & Agriculture by D. T.L. Senn. Decades of research.


----------



## Mr.Head (Nov 4, 2014)

I found 3 viable(4 one got cut while chopping up a bowl) seeds in my TER so far. Curious if it's GSOG pollen I had a male in that corner wondering if maybe there was some pollen on the wall or something. Seeds are fully developed so it wasn't a late flower hermie pollen must have been there for a while.

We'll see how many more seeds are in it, if there's a whole bunch i doubt it's GSOG pollen.

Smoked a joint of GSOG buds last night and chopped some up this morning, I don't think they are the culprit there's been 0 seeds even in the lowers on the GSOGs and they were right beside the fans I had some early flower issues with these but watched them super close and seen no more visible male parts. The Blue Tara would be loaded with seeds if that was the case haven't found any in it either yet.

The TER was in the furthest corner from the fan, if it hermed then most the other stuff should be ok-ish. We'll see what happens. Didn't see any male parts when trimming and I took my time. 

Should be obvious when I grow them out what they are.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 4, 2014)

D619 said:


> When you say natural solvents , you mean sodium hydroxide or potassium hydroxide?
> 
> Please list the benefits kelp/ seaweed bring to the soil. Then tell me how those natural solvents used to make seaweed extract don't effect the benefits kelp provides to your soil ?



I should state for the record that I don't use bottled organic nutrients. I prefer amending my soil with various meals, then it's pretty much water only with an occasional tea along the way. Pro-tekt and fish hydrolysate would be the only bottles of anything you'd find in my grow.

My point with bottled products is that they are a concentrate. Most everything that you find in a cup of kelp meal would be found x 100 in a cup of concentrate. Fermentation for example would not shed many (if any) beneficial properties during the process.

I use fish hydrolysate. I suppose I could toss a rotten fish carcass in my buckets but I prefer the ease of use of the bottle. Does that bottle contain everything that the fish carcass does, or are compounds lost in the boiling process? I'm not 100% sure, and neither are you. I do know that the product brings benefits to my garden, so it remains.

You seem to have a bug up your ass over this. My question is why? What concern is it of yours what other people chose to do/use in their gardens?

The dick measuring that goes on in weed growing circles boggles my mind.

If you really want to be schooled on this topic have a chat with @Nullis


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 4, 2014)

Huh that is weird. Perhaps you missed a nanner on the TER. Having said that, you mentioned having a male in the tent and perhaps when caring for the plants you brushed up against it and pollinated the TER


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I should state for the record that I don't use bottled organic nutrients. I prefer amending my soil with various meals, then it's pretty much water only with an occasional tea along the way. Pro-tekt and fish hydrolysate would be the only bottles of anything you'd find in my grow.
> 
> My point with bottled products is that they are a concentrate. Most everything that you find in a cup of kelp meal would be found x 100 in a cup of concentrate. Fermentation for example would not shed many (if any) beneficial properties during the process.
> 
> ...


There are a million ways to skin a cat, and people get defensive of their own techniques. Only criticism I have is people using rip off companies. 

Organics is a great way to go, and I enjoy reading how people are making it work. Sadly I am lazy and love the ease of Jacks. I've done my organic gardening and loved every second of it. I miss having a compost bin! But in my current situation, it would require more time/work than I'm willing to put in for prepping my medium


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> There are a million ways to skin a cat, and people get defensive of their own techniques. Only criticism I have is people using rip off companies.
> 
> Organics is a great way to go, and I enjoy reading how people are making it work. Sadly I am lazy and love the ease of Jacks. I've done my organic gardening and loved every second of it. I miss having a compost bin! But in my current situation, it would require more time/work than I'm willing to put in for prepping my medium


Agreed. I enjoy organic gardening, and I have various reasons why it's the right method for me. I have the room to mix dozens of cubic feet of soil, and I like the idea that I can re-use my soil over and over again. BUT, I understand that not everyone has the time, space, or desire to be doing this so I don't wag my finger at anyone for what they chose to do. I'm always down to share info and help where I can if someone is interested, but I don't see the point in ridiculing people if they do something different than me.

I think the Jacks fertilizers are a great option with synthetics. If I were ever to go back to using salts that would be where Id spend my money.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> The dick measuring that goes on in weed growing circles boggles my mind.


Why? Seems simple enough to me. Being a 'big cheese' on a weed sight is all some folks have going for them, ya know?


----------



## littlegiant (Nov 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> SSDD got a haircut last night. The bottom 2/3'rds of the plant is beautiful, but the top 1/3'rd is some crazy fox tailing. I've never seen anything like it. Not sure if this is genetic, or environmental?? First time using coco coir... can't see how that would cause this but nothing else was different other than that.
> 
> Top of plant:
> 
> ...


My first grow of Bodhi White Lotus did the same thing. Awsome looking frosty foxtail fingers on purple stems.Only one plant did that. Still have about 8 beans left. Looking forward to growing it again.


----------



## D619 (Nov 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Why? Seems simple enough to me. Being a 'big cheese' on a weed sight is all some folks have going for them, ya know?


Oh yeah that's me... Sigh.
Classic to see the heads who liked your post.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 4, 2014)

Just pulled down a beaut of a Goji... It really seems to get better with each run.. I'll throw up some pics if the purple/pink stays


----------



## D619 (Nov 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I should state for the record that I don't use bottled organic nutrients. I prefer amending my soil with various meals, then it's pretty much water only with an occasional tea along the way. Pro-tekt and fish hydrolysate would be the only bottles of anything you'd find in my grow.
> 
> My point with bottled products is that they are a concentrate. Most everything that you find in a cup of kelp meal would be found x 100 in a cup of concentrate. Fermentation for example would not shed many (if any) beneficial properties during the process.
> 
> ...


No concern to me at. 
I won't bother even responding to this post about fermentation extracts and concentrates x100. Subjects dropped. Happy growing.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 4, 2014)

D619 said:


> No concern to me at.
> I won't bother even responding to this post about fermentation extracts and concentrates x100. Subjects dropped. Happy growing.


I'm not trying to come off like a dick here. I appologize if I was a little abrasive.

So as not to continue to clutter up this thread, take a peek at this thread in the organics section discussing this very topic...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/foxfarm-or-general-organics.848650/

Nullis makes some pretty compelling arguments for extracts. Not to say that they are *better* than a meal, but they seem to be a useful tool none the less.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 4, 2014)

Organic purists will do the planet well by tweaking their attitude. I am not the only one that has left organic forums for this reason. It is not StOw coming off like a dick.


----------



## D619 (Nov 4, 2014)

All


st0wandgrow said:


> I'm not trying to come off like a dick here. I appologize if I was a little abrasive.
> 
> So as not to continue to clutter up this thread, take a peek at this thread in the organics section discussing this very topic...
> 
> ...


All good Stow.. Thanks. Reading back I see how my responses came off aggressive and apologize for that. As far as purist goes .. I'm far from it. A purist wouldn't use triple action neem oil.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 4, 2014)

D619 said:


> Oh yeah that's me... Sigh.
> Classic to see the heads who liked your post.


My apology - I didn't intend my comment to be directed at you, though I see where it looks as though it was. Not the case at all, actually.

Intended more to caricature a minority of wankers that I'm sure you recognize as well.


----------



## D619 (Nov 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> My apology - I didn't intend my comment to be directed at you, though I see where it looks as though it was. Not the case at all, actually.
> 
> Intended more to caricature a minority of wankers that I'm sure you recognize as well.


Thanks for the clarification Amos.


----------



## D619 (Nov 4, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Organic purists will do the planet well by tweaking their attitude. I am not the only one that has left organic forums for this reason. It is not StOw coming off like a dick.


Yes, pot calling the kettle black here..


----------



## Nullis (Nov 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/foxfarm-or-general-organics.848650/
> 
> Nullis makes some pretty compelling arguments for extracts. Not to say that they are *better* than a meal, but they seem to be a useful tool none the less.


The pivotal point in that thread is basically this: http://www.ams.usda.gov/AMSv1.0/getfile?dDocName=STELPRD3456145

That describes why the National Organic Standards Board even allows extracts which utilize potassium or sodium hydroxide, in good enough detail. There is other research from academics I linked to in that thread. Over the past several decades there has actually been quite a bit of research done on seaweed/kelp and extracts thereof. A lot of the research used concentrates (extracts) and documented various plant responses. Seaweed concentrates have not only been demonstrated to be effective at stimulating growth, but should actually be more effective in general than raw kelp since they are more concentrated (including in the PGR department) as has been pointed out.

The primary methods in which seaweed extracts are made seem to be: cold pressed or mechanical, enzymatic digestion (or some combination thereof) and alkali extraction (using small amounts of KOH or NaOH). In general, all should contain many of the things natural kelp does and be more concentrated. All may differ in their results, as each will have subtle but perhaps significant enough variations in end composition.


> The component of plant growth substances in these products is said to be somewhat different than the alkali extracted products. Some might be less available for beneficial activity to crop foliage due to less than complete extraction as compared to the alkali extracts. Some may be more available for beneficial crop activity due to the lack of chemical change in some of the less (alkali) stabile plant compounds inherent to the seaweed. One apparent difference in the activity between the alkali and natural extracts can be learned from reading the application instructions of each type. The natural extracts discourage applications at or after bloom on many crops due to the tendency of these products to promote more vegetative growth at the expense of bloom. The alkali extracts, on theother hand, are well known for their beneficial effects on bloom.


It makes sense that extracts would be more effective. Kelp meal has growth substances trapped inside the cells of the kelp. Just like the nutrients in the kelp, they don't do the plant any good until something releases them from within those cells and gives the roots (or foliage) access. Plant growth substances are likely to be quite a bit more delicate than nutrients, though, (they are larger molecules/compounds) and could even be modified or destroyed by microbial activity in ways which nutrients cannot (since nutrients are more like basic building blocks). Extracts, however they are made, aim to release the cell contents from seaweed-cell cytoplasm, growth substances and all. In this fashion they can be applied to soil and be directly available (hence more effective), or better yet applied to foliage and be even _more _effective (since plants absorb substances via foliage much quicker than roots).

So really, kelp meal and extracts can both be used for quite different although somewhat similar purposes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 4, 2014)

Nullis said:


> Extracts, however they are made, aim to release the cell contents from seaweed-cell cytoplasm, growth substances and all. In this fashion they can be....




Have I ever told you cats about my 'spaghetti sauce' approach? Switchiing from Hunts to Classico was pretty epic ! 



blowincherrypie said:


> Just pulled down a beaut of a Goji... It really seems to get better with each run.. I'll throw up some pics if the purple/pink stays


The Goji girl from bean running now @ 25 days is looking like it could be the berry goji !  I have 4 rooted clones of her if so, for lots of jars of buds, and some s-1s. 

In other Bodhi news, 2 solos stash are at 48 days bloom, and I swear one looks like it has a chance to be done at 8 weeks; a short, fat, bushy girl. Didn't keep a clone, but she looks and smells very similar to the berry goji.


----------



## D619 (Nov 4, 2014)

Grea


Nullis said:


> The pivotal point in that thread is basically this: http://www.ams.usda.gov/AMSv1.0/getfile?dDocName=STELPRD3456145
> 
> That describes why the National Organic Standards Board even allows extracts which utilize potassium or sodium hydroxide, in good enough detail. There is other research from academics I linked to in that thread. Over the past several decades there has actually been quite a bit of research done on seaweed/kelp and extracts thereof. A lot of the research used concentrates (extracts) and documented various plant responses. Seaweed concentrates have not only been demonstrated to be effective at stimulating growth, but should actually be more effective in general than raw kelp since they are more concentrated (including in the PGR department) as has been pointed out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the very well written response. Appreciate it. 
Did you mean cold pressed or process ?

From research I've read kelp meal turned into a fine kelp powder to a kelp liquid had higher amounts of growth hormones and enzymatically digested making the growth hormones more readily available than seaweed extracts. Cold process I believe in Europe requires temperature to be no higher than 90 degrees Fahrenheit , where as in the United States their isn't any set regulation on what is considered cold processed. Also when you say small amount of KOH or NaOH that is used in extraction, I haven't found any organization that regulates that claim.. Thanks for pointing that out 
. Adding direct kelp meal to the soil is not available until a month or even months later. 

Cheers.. I will check out the thread you moderate .. Always open to learn and unlearn misinformation . Cheers.


----------



## joeshivo (Nov 4, 2014)

I would love to learn how to rock a vegan soil, however I don't know much about seaweed and kelp and whatever else is out there. Anybody have any experience with Bondi and vegan gardens compared to non vegan?


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Have I ever told you cats about my 'spaghetti sauce' approach? Switchiing from Hunts to Classico was pretty epic !
> 
> Those are both bad sauces.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 4, 2014)

Greetings Earthlings!

This is Sorcerers Apprentice. Perfect for a day of LARPing with thine fellow armigers.

Smell: A stale wind blowing through thistles of rye.

Taste: Reminiscent of a fine pudding.

Stone: Epic Sledgehammer of Mordor!

Satchel Appeal: Glistens like Golden drakoons in the fire's ire.


----------



## D619 (Nov 4, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3287370 View attachment 3287371
> 
> Greetings Earthlings!
> 
> ...


That's just simply beautiful! 
Nice job..


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 4, 2014)

D619 said:


> That's just simply beautiful!
> Nice job..


Thank you. It grew itself though.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 4, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3287370 View attachment 3287371
> 
> Greetings Earthlings!
> 
> ...



Holy smokes! It's been a while since I've seen a prettier plant than that


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Holy smokes! It's been a while since I've seen a prettier plant than that


Thank you friend. Credit to Bodhi. Fine beans indeed.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 5, 2014)

Nullis said:


> The pivotal point in that thread is basically this: http://www.ams.usda.gov/AMSv1.0/getfile?dDocName=STELPRD3456145
> 
> That describes why the National Organic Standards Board even allows extracts which utilize potassium or sodium hydroxide, in good enough detail. There is other research from academics I linked to in that thread. Over the past several decades there has actually been quite a bit of research done on seaweed/kelp and extracts thereof. A lot of the research used concentrates (extracts) and documented various plant responses. Seaweed concentrates have not only been demonstrated to be effective at stimulating growth, but should actually be more effective in general than raw kelp since they are more concentrated (including in the PGR department) as has been pointed out.
> 
> ...


I miss the rep button.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 5, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3287370 View attachment 3287371
> 
> Greetings Earthlings!
> 
> ...


 Might just be my favorite review of all time. I learned nothing but enjoyed every word


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 5, 2014)

D619 said:


> No concern to me at.
> I won't bother even responding to this post about fermentation extracts and concentrates x100. Subjects dropped. Happy growing.


I for one am glad others decided to not drop the subject. Total info bombs dropped. When it comes to sharing of research and ideas, one is either in the circle or out of it. This is the point individual emotions matter none, it is the reason for being on a site like this. I do wish you wouldn't get up in arms and just enjoy the information stream, it is sooooo hard to get one going these days. Rather sit in the circle.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 5, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I for one am glad others decided to not drop the subject. Total info bombs dropped. When it comes to sharing of research and ideas, one is either in the circle or out of it. This is the point individual emotions matter none, it is the reason for being on a site like this. I do wish you wouldn't get up in arms and just enjoy the information stream, it is sooooo hard to get one going these days. Rather sit in the circle.


A lot of times the streams (and I'm no accusing you) surrounding organic are a huge turnoff. There are nuggets of truth in their no doubt but it's cultish and at times at odds of what plants really need (as in not the sources, but what they need). I can only deal with no true Scotsman for so long before I just bow out. One can grow perfectly fine plants synthetics or organics. At the end of the day, as long as requirements are met, a plant doesn't give, or know two shits about the source. I've done organic gardening, not cannabis and it was a pure joy. Yet listening to die hards, one would think it's the only way.


----------



## Mr.Head (Nov 5, 2014)

Some people find organics easy, like myself, some find synthetics easier. Heck some crazy bastards find Hydro easier then a soil grow, those are the wacky and crazy dudes, all of them are probably left handed too.

It's a wacky and crazy time man  people and their preferences


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 5, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Some people find organics easy, like myself, some find synthetics easier. Heck some crazy bastards find Hydro easier then a soil grow, those are the wacky and crazy dudes, all of them are probably left handed too.
> 
> It's a wacky and crazy time man  people and their preferences


The only wrong way is killing your plants or having a bunch of issues with your harvested bud. Some techniques are easier, some more complicated


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Heck some crazy bastards find Hydro easier then a soil grow


Pedazo de la torta. Besides, dirt isn't allowed in mi casa.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 5, 2014)

Yay! Harvest starts this week for me. So excited to have bud again! Not sure what I'll cut down first but the following plants are wrapping up:
Goji - is ready to come down
White Lotus 1 and 2 - Ready to come down
Bangi Haze - wrapping up
Maple Leaf Indica- wrapping up

I can only dry one plant at a time, so it's a toss up on what will come down first (Goji, White Lotus 1/2). I need three days to dry before I start the slow cure in jars. Humidity is so low at my place I go to jars early but the process has always worked even though it is hands on (opening the jars and rotating buds a couple times a day). I'll pick the plants based on which ones are the most ready. I am stoked as I'll have jars until Christmas, and have SSDD finishing up end of the month.

Next up in the tent will be China Yunnan. I hope it's a female, spent so much time vegging this plant and it's my only one. It's a beautiful plant, but if it's a male, no big deal. Mountain Temple and Blueberry Hill will go into the tent next for sure as they are becoming monsters in veg.

Testers are still doing great, also have some Lucky Charms F2, which are healthy and I'm bushing out, I also have 4 TER, and Snow Queens that are getting ready. So life is alright.

Eta: sad as I lost a tad of floor space as the carbon filter I bought (in emergency, not a normal purchase but mine was giving off funk, not cannabis smelling but something that would draw attention, the tent fucking reeks!), so this model can't be hung and instead sits on top of the older more narrow filter to be closer to the light in order to shorten the distance of duct work and extract more heat.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 5, 2014)

I like the differences between the White Lotus. One is going to be a huge harvest, while the other gal is easily more frosty, more tight nug formation and much less yield despite similar veg times and flowering times. Not sure if I'll keep the larger yielding one, but it is significant in comparison to her sister. Smoke test will be the decider as the first go round my initial thought is to toss both. Not because they were bad, just not for me. Plus I've got new stuff coming up (pagoda, lucky charms, ancient OG, TER, and the Afkan testers), plus I will start PCK again and a couple more Maple Leaf Indicas, I still have one more in veg and they take forever to get going. I regret not getting a cut of MLI as she is stunning albeit a low yielding, slow plant


----------



## Tranquileyes (Nov 5, 2014)

Has anyone else experienced any instability with lucky charms? Man I'm bummed the high yielding, frost laden pheno I've found shot balls again. This is one of the most beautiful plants I've ever grown out, I want to believe its my fault.. From seed it shot balls about two weeks into flower on all nodes aside from the tops of the 4 main colas, I chopped everything off except those tops, now those colas are about 12" and fat as fuck and ball free. Think dream beaver photo the banks use, but with 'the white' level frost, stunning. Haven't smoked, but it seems to be everything I'm told can't exist in one package, too good to be true, perhaps... 

Now here's where I need some help, because I must be losing my mind. I have 4 females, 2 of them being two weeks older. I flowered the first 2, both shot full blown male parts alongside buds about 2 weeks in. I removed some lower branches, and figured that was to blame, I removed the balls and they haven't returned. Around this time I throw the other 2 girls in, I remove ZERO branches/fans, no male parts show up. Hmm must have been the over pruning to blame for the first 2 girls right?.. nope, their clones, about 2 weeks in have shot male parts again. Is it seriously possible that the first 2 are herms, and the second two aren't, by chance? This just seems like an incredible long shot to me. I will also mention that I have a few other strains growing alongside without issue. Additionally, the stellar girl is way more ridden with balls than the other, they also seem to be similar in bud structure, so maybe it's a parent to blame, so if it helps ID the lineage, along with the info above, it's also very short and squat, does not bush out per se, it seems to favor the mains, and she has very waxy dark green foliage unlike all other phenos, my thinking is perhaps 'the white' lacks stability like many other 'clone only' strains, and this may be her representation. Many of you can probably ID this based on the description, but if not I'll post up pics later, fuck it I'll throw them up when I can either way because she's pretty as fuck


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 5, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> Has anyone else experienced any instability with lucky charms? Man I'm bummed the high yielding, frost laden pheno I've found shot balls again. This is one of the most beautiful plants I've ever grown out, I want to believe its my fault.. From seed it shot balls about two weeks into flower on all nodes aside from the tops of the 4 main colas, I chopped everything off except those tops, now those colas are about 12" and fat as fuck and ball free. Think dream beaver photo the banks use, but with 'the white' level frost, stunning. Haven't smoked, but it seems to be everything I'm told can't exist in one package, too good to be true, perhaps...
> 
> Now here's where I need some help, because I must be losing my mind. I have 4 females, 2 of them being two weeks older. I flowered the first 2, both shot full blown male parts alongside buds about 2 weeks in. I removed some lower branches, and figured that was to blame, I removed the balls and they haven't returned. Around this time I throw the other 2 girls in, I remove ZERO branches/fans, no male parts show up. Hmm must have been the over pruning to blame for the first 2 girls right?.. nope, their clones, about 2 weeks in have shot male parts again. Is it seriously possible that the first 2 are herms, and the second two aren't, by chance? This just seems like an incredible long shot to me. I will also mention that I have a few other strains growing alongside without issue. Additionally, the stellar girl is way more ridden with balls than the other, they also seem to be similar in bud structure, so maybe it's a parent to blame, so if it helps ID the lineage, along with the info above, it's also very short and squat, does not bush out per se, it seems to favor the mains, and she has very waxy dark green foliage unlike all other phenos, my thinking is perhaps 'the white' lacks stability like many other 'clone only' strains, and this may be her representation. Many of you can probably ID this based on the description, but if not I'll post up pics later, fuck it I'll throw them up when I can either way because she's pretty as fuck



Huh, this is an odd situation. Haven't had any male parts on the white lotus and I kinda tortured them the first go round (high temperatures think 100 degrees and root bound in 1 gallon pots). I know a stupid question, but since this has happened on a few different stains perhaps something in the environment is wrong. Light leaks?


----------



## Tranquileyes (Nov 5, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Huh, this is an odd situation. Haven't had any male parts on the white lotus and I kinda tortured them the first go round (high temperatures think 100 degrees and root bound in 1 gallon pots). I know a stupid question, but since this has happened on a few different stains perhaps something in the environment is wrong. Light leaks?


When shit like this happens I beat myself up and assume its 10000% my fault, but with that said, I've sat in the room for extended periods during darkness observing no light leaks. Also weird that 2/12 shot balls, 2 more of those 12 being the same genetics.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Nov 5, 2014)

I've observed a few soil mites, I have pics and will post up in the bugs section in a few. But again, why 2/12? fuck this shits discouraging..

Edit: the mites have been around for quite some time and have yet to bother any plants, but I'm not ruling anything out.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 5, 2014)

Gotta clean that garden brother. Mites are no good but I can't see that necessarily be the culprit. No over feeding or anything? Just tossing out possibilities


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2014)

It just sounds like that pheno may put out a few balls...not a bad thing.

Id keep running her as long as the smoke is good,I'd just trim all lower growth,and not think about it to much..IMO


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 5, 2014)

They might be predatory mites which would be good. Had some in the last grow I did at my old place. Was tweaking about them for the longest time the. Came to learn they were eating the fungus gnat larvae I was also fighting, my understanding wss they were already in the roots organic I was using ss a medium. 
In other news all 14 are topped for their first "manifold" for mainling. Kinda worried this method might be to stressful for em but they are explodijg after the first cut so we shall see...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 5, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> I've observed a few soil mites, I have pics and will post up in the bugs section in a few. But again, why 2/12? fuck this shits discouraging..
> 
> Edit: the mites have been around for quite some time and have yet to bother any plants, but I'm not ruling anything out.


Hypoaspis Miles. Nothing to be concerned with

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypoaspis_miles


----------



## Tranquileyes (Nov 5, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Gotta clean that garden brother. Mites are no good but I can't see that necessarily be the culprit. No over feeding or anything? Just tossing out possibilities


I'm organic so yeah, the garden is dirty.. but far from dirty.. my rooms and all equipment are thoroughly scrubbed and sanitized weekly. As for nutes, I run an amended soil mix in #10 pots supplemting an occasional tea, in the past this has taken all girls to the finish line without any observable issues.

Genuity, that's what I'm thinking. Hopefully the girls that are a few weeks behind make this an easy decision in the end.

Natro and St0w, Hypoaspis Miles are exactly what I suspect (picture attched for reference), so I've allowed them to co-exist with my setup. They seem highly uninterested in the plants, and they exist in my recycled soil bins so they cant be surviving off of the plants. They also aren't hard to see with the naked eye, and from everything I've read it seems harmful mites such as broad mites can't be seen clearly without a scope.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 5, 2014)

Fucking broad mites. A few months and plants I lost to those bastard insects. They are invisible to the naked eye but the damage they cause certainly is telling


----------



## Tranquileyes (Nov 5, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Fucking broad mites. A few months and plants I lost to those bastard insects. They are invisible to the naked eye but the damage they cause certainly is telling


That sounds like a goddamn nightmare. So basically, if I had broad mites, I'd know for sure?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm curious. Do many of these pests come in with the medium?


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 5, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> That sounds like a goddamn nightmare. So basically, if I had broad mites, I'd know for sure?


You'd see damage to the leaves, pitting circles that slowly grow. The normal green is replaced with a yellow/red. You don't notice them in veg as they desire a dark period.they breed very fast but travel slowly. You'd think it might be a deficiency at first glance


----------



## Tranquileyes (Nov 5, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm curious. Do many of these pests come in with the medium?


I've heard Hypoaspis Miles are pretty common, but once out of a food supply, they die off. However, if you recycle soil, the food supply is pretty unlimited..


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 5, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm curious. Do many of these pests come in with the medium?


I have no idea where I picked mine up. Easily could have traveled on skin or clothing.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Nov 5, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> You'd see damage to the leaves, pitting circles that slowly grow. The normal green is replaced with a yellow/red. You don't notice them in veg as they desire a dark period.they breed very fast but travel slowly. You'd think it might be a deficiency at first glance


How can I find out whether or not they're present? I've had a few fans showing slight deficiency, but I attributed that to not brewing up a tea in a few weeks.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 5, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> How can I find out whether or not they're present? I've had a few fans showing slight deficiency, but I attributed that to not brewing up a tea in a few weeks.


30x or higher scope/loupe. Do you have damaged leaves? If so take a picture


----------



## Tranquileyes (Nov 5, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> 30x or higher scope/loupe. Do you have damaged leaves? If so take a picture


Where on the plant would I have to check? 3 LC which all seem similar in pheno are yellowing a bit, usually everything stays green until chop only fading slightly at the end. Figured this was also due to lack of tea, and these girls root the f up, so watering every other day has barely been enough. I believe the heat generated from the new light is drying them up way faster. 90% of the room is benefiting from it, but all other girls aren't nearly as rooted as these LC's.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 5, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> 30x or higher scope/loupe. Do you have damaged leaves? If so take a picture


TY, do you have any pics of the broad mite damage from your garden, or would you be willing to post up a google image of what to look for?

Ever since I heard you talking about these bastards I start thinking every blemish I see on a leaf is the borg


----------



## Tranquileyes (Nov 5, 2014)

For real st0w. Pair that with some new equipment anxiety and a few ballsacks and one just might end up in the loony bin..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 5, 2014)

I noticed a fan leaf on one of my plants doing this. Kinda freaking me out....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 5, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I noticed a fan leaf on one of my plants doing this. Kinda freaking me out....


I've got a couple that look similar to that, just not as extreme. I seem to recall reading that curl sideways could be copper def? Just a thought though so don't quote me on that.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 5, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> I've got a couple that look similar to that, just not as extreme. I seem to recall reading that curl sideways could be copper def? Just a thought though so don't quote me on that.


I would be thrilled with a copper deficiency!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I noticed a fan leaf on one of my plants doing this. Kinda freaking me out....


That's not mites, and nothing to fret about.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't think it's a copper def after a quick google. dabs for breakfast. Sorry haha

I'd definitely like to know though.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Nov 5, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I noticed a fan leaf on one of my plants doing this. Kinda freaking me out....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I would be thrilled with a copper deficiency!


Mites show up as little white spots. You'll usually find the buggers on the underside of the leaves. If you've got a crowded room, and don't notice them early, they'll actually make webs - at which point, you're pretty much screwed.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Mites show up as little white spots. You'll usually find the buggers on the underside of the leaves. If you've got a crowded room, and don't notice them early, they'll actually make webs - at which point, you're pretty much screwed.


Yeah, I've had two spotted mites before. They are very easy to identify.

From what I gather broad mites are much more difficult to diagnose, and they don't make webs.


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2014)

Pics like that pop up for mosaic virus...

I had some leafs like that on a few plants...did no real harm,,to the eye.

They say them mites are to small to see

 Like in this pic,which has been posted in this thread befor.
They are on the legs of reg mites.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 5, 2014)

I can dig through some old photos in my crypto storage. These ones don't make webs, they move slow and if present, they will be found on the under side of the leaves. Look for little pock marks on the leaves. They grow from the toxin left behind from the mites.


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I can dig through some old photos in my crypto storage. These ones don't make webs, they move slow and if present, they will be found on the under side of the leaves. Look for little pock marks on the leaves. They grow from the toxin left behind from the mites.


This sounds like thrips...

I doing test right now on these mites,and thrips..trying to see what works,and how it works,and how ones room may become over run with them.
 
Gotta


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 5, 2014)

genuity said:


> This sounds like thrips...
> 
> I doing test right now on these mites,and thrips..trying to see what works,and how it works,and how ones room may become over run with them.
> View attachment 3287813
> Gotta


Get it away from me! Can they transfer through the computer screen?! haha.

Random thought: I don't have too many neighbors. The closest one to me I've never even spoken to. But as I walked my dog by the house today, I noticed the upstairs attic window is cracked about 10 inches (it's fucking COLD right now) and I could barely make out a bit of shiny ducting. I know that game. Funny shit.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 5, 2014)

Not thripes, never had winged creatures of that kind these were very tiny mites. 

This is what it looked like


----------



## D619 (Nov 5, 2014)

Growing is a beautiful


genuity said:


> Pics like that pop up for mosaic virus...
> 
> I had some leafs like that on a few plants...did no real harm,,to the eye.
> 
> ...


those are broad mites hitching a ride on a whitefly .. Yeah they are small. I see mag has a huge thread on broadmites. All the info you need to know in how to identify them and treat. I don't know anyone who has eradicated the problem with out using hardcore chems.. The sooner the better. Look at the GG4 cuts that was passed around from LA high times cup. Broadmite Duds.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 5, 2014)

D619 said:


> Growing is a beautiful
> 
> those are broad mites hitching a ride on a whitefly .. Yeah they are small. I see mag has a huge thread on broadmites. All the info you need to know in how to identify them and treat. I don't know anyone who has eradicated the problem with out using hardcore chems.. The sooner the better. Look at the GG4 cuts that was past around from LA high times cup. Broadmite Duds.


Why I DO NOT fuck with cuts anymore. PM, mites etc. I'm good.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 5, 2014)

Honestly they are the devil of insects. I wouldn't wish them on anyone's garden. 

Don't worry about them though, I haven't had them since. Just keep your garden clean and keep an eye on any clones you take in as well as your plants.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 5, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Get it away from me! Can they transfer through the computer screen?! haha.
> 
> Random thought: I don't have too many neighbors. The closest one to me I've never even spoken to. But as I walked my dog by the house today, I noticed the upstairs attic window is cracked about 10 inches (it's fucking COLD right now) and I could barely make out a bit of shiny ducting. I know that game. Funny shit.


Makes me laugh as my window is perpetually open, even during last year's miserable winter. Kinda is a tell tale sign isn't it? But I'm in an apartment and haven't ever had to use my heater minus 3-4 times since I've lived here. Air conditioning is an entirely other matter


----------



## D619 (Nov 5, 2014)

S


mr mustache said:


> Why I DO NOT fuck with cuts anymore. PM, mites etc. I'm good.


you're a wise man..


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 5, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Makes me laugh as my window is perpetually open, even during last year's miserable winter. Kinda is a tell tale sign isn't it? But I'm in an apartment and haven't ever had to use my heater minus 3-4 times since I've lived here. Air conditioning is an entirely other matter


Soooo glad I am not in a apartment anymore, move out of my last place in july and haven't looked back.
Heres a shot of everybody, tonight I hung up my IG because I am kinda tired of looking at em under LEDs lol (the panels I was using are 3 years old and are hard on the eyes). 1st row is Golden Triangle, 2nd is White Lotus, 3rd is Black Triangle, and 4th is the 2 lucky charms on the right and on the left is blue dream auto freebie. All of them have been topped except the auto, not everyone digged going straight to Roots organic. Kinda good to know who likes it soft on the nutes atleast though.


----------



## D619 (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know if it works or not.. But I just do it now. My dog never had issues with fleas when we lived under a eucalyptus tree..so I figured it might work well to keep other pests away. So I bought some eucalyptus oils mix it with water and spray the room and surrounding areas. I like the smell so why not. Just don't spray your plants.. Or you will have burnt leaves.. Whoops.. Lol


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 5, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Soooo glad I am not in a apartment anymore, move out of my last place in july and haven't looked back.
> Heres a shot of everybody, tonight I hung up my IG because I am kinda tired of looking at em under LEDs lol (the panels I was using are 3 years old and are hard on the eyes). 1st row is Golden Triangle, 2nd is White Lotus, 3rd is Black Triangle, and 4th is the 2 lucky charms on the right and on the left is blue dream auto freebie. All of them have been topped except the auto, not everyone digged going straight to Roots organic. Kinda good to know who likes it soft on the nutes atleast though.View attachment 3287985


Looks like a nice space. Yes it's not ideal, but it works just fine in the apartment, odors and aromas are the main problem, but I mask them quite well when it comes to chop. Only thing that drives me a tad batty is the fact that one gets so normalized to the smell, you can't realize how much you smell like you rolled around in a cannabis field. Amazing one little plant can create so much odor.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah I was pretty bad about smelling like I used a skunk as deoderant for a while lol. I love me some skunk though, not really sure what smells to expect to come through but really hoping for some chem expressions out of the appy crosses
What does your two white lotus gals smell like TY, since they are about to get the chop they gotta be stanka dank lol.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 5, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah I was pretty bad about smelling like I used a skunk as deoderant for a while lol. I love me some skunk though, not really sure what smells to expect to come through but really hoping for some chem expressions out of the appy crosses
> What does your two white lotus gals smell like TY, since they are about to get the chop they gotta be stanka dank lol.


They reek, the whole tent does that I have to rub a plant once at a time to try and isolate the smells. Still was getting an apricot/peach mango fermenting aroma off of the gals. I notice the Goji aroma as I'm most familiar with her and she reeks too so that's what I pick out most right now but it just fucking smells in there with basically 5 finishing plants. I'll fill ya in more tomorrow when I chop one of the girls down as I'm not home as of now.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 5, 2014)

genuity said:


> This sounds like thrips...
> 
> I doing test right now on these mites,and thrips..trying to see what works,and how it works,and how ones room may become over run with them.
> View attachment 3287813
> Gotta


I don't use any kind of synthetic/persistent pesticides on my crops, and use organic/natural options for pest control instead. 
Spidermites suck, but I've had the best luck with just using neem oil on all my veg plants and transitioning plants, and I never see them. They are a serious presence here in CO, though. 
Thrips I'd never seen before I got them on a shop clone. Anything with Spinosad (I used Captain Jack's Deadbug, but it either is or is produced by a soil bacteria, so there's plenty of options) in it will work very well on the thrips. Early thrip damage looks similar to early stage mite damage, but the spots will be more white than yellow. Thrips seemed to cause more serious damage than spidermites, but mites spread and multiply faster.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 5, 2014)

I've had spider mites and I'll take those any day over broad mites. Neem didn't do shit to a stop them, as spider mites were taken care of by it.


----------



## D619 (Nov 5, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've had spider mites and I'll take those any day over broad mites. Neem didn't do shit to a stop them, as spider mites were taken care of by it.


Agree, broad mites are a nightmare. Prevention is the best solution. I only have 2 options when it comes to those bastards and since I'm not a commercial grower. I'm tossing it all. I can always pop more seeds. I've been around long enough to know commercial growers will use anything to save thier investment at consumers risk. Pop seeds and grow your own. That's my approach.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

D619 said:


> Agree, broad mites are a nightmare. Prevention is the best solution. I only have 2 options when it comes to those bastards and since I'm not a commercial grower. I'm tossing it all. I can always pop more seeds. I've been around long enough to know commercial growers will use anything to save thier investment at consumers risk. Pop seeds and grow your own. That's my approach.


I nuked em. Cleared out the plants in flower as I wasn't going to apply any miticide in flower. Treated veg plants as it would break down before harvest. Two treatments and they were gone.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2014)

D619 said:


> I can always pop more seeds. I've been around long enough to know commercial growers will use anything to save thier investment at consumers risk. Pop seeds and grow your own. That's my approach.


Amen.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

It's not just commercial growers. Shit, I killed what I had in flower, used as little as possible (besides it's just a concentration of a naturally occurring bacteria, so organic crowds can eat it up, I'm joking), followed safety precautions and left my room for a day to avoid exposure each application.

Everything was cleaned prior to application and after. My only other options were to leave my room barren and hope they died or continue a losing battle. Neither of these options were viable.

Hardly a commercial grower but I wouldn't put it past someone just wanting a buck. I'm simply a fan of research, understanding the risks, and how things work as well as how it breaks down by the time harvests comes. When used appropriately, these can safely be applied and end a cycle of trying every other option out there just to continue to have them.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> They reek, the whole tent does that I have to rub a plant once at a time to try and isolate the smells. Still was getting an apricot/peach mango fermenting aroma off of the gals. I notice the Goji aroma as I'm most familiar with her and she reeks too so that's what I pick out most right now but it just fucking smells in there with basically 5 finishing plants. I'll fill ya in more tomorrow when I chop one of the girls down as I'm not home as of now.


How are the ancients coming along? Out of what I planted I got 4 good looking plants. Im hoping to be surprised with these.
Also just started germinating la pure kush x Uzbekistan hp and goji og. Next after these are up ill do clusterfunk and good meds


----------



## calicat (Nov 6, 2014)

@ Tranquileyes. When I was testing clones of Lucky Charms prior to runs from 3 different mothers, only thing(s) I noticed was water temperature fluctuations surpassing a 10 degree difference from ambient room temperature causes induced hermaphroditism, high P/K boosts causes too much stress and causes herms, and it is quite susceptible to powdery mildew.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Nov 6, 2014)

genuity said:


> This sounds like thrips...
> 
> I doing test right now on these mites,and thrips..trying to see what works,and how it works,and how ones room may become over run with them.
> View attachment 3287813
> Gotta


As bad as the webbing looks these are the easy mites to kill. Broad mites are much more sneaky.

You can clean any room of mites but almost certainly you'll need to pull out the big guns and hazmat suit. every 3 day alternating forbid to avid for 2 weeks will destroy their breeding cycles 100 %...

ONLY IN VEG!!! Heck I won't even flower a plant if it was hit, only their baby's months later.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> How are the ancients coming along? Out of what I planted I got 4 good looking plants. Im hoping to be surprised with these.
> Also just started germinating la pure kush x Uzbekistan hp and goji og. Next after these are up ill do clusterfunk and good meds


Just out of the seedling phase, thanks for asking! As I mentioned before I had three beautiful, stinky males and I'm hoping for a femalea this round. Due to the female being lost, I will be making f2, collecting pollen for later use after flowering out any females to get an idea of the strain. I think there is real promise based on just the dudes I saw. Beautiful fat leaves, and stench. I'll snap a photo when I cut down some plants this evening. 

If you get a chance to snap Photo, I'd love to see those pk x uzbeki.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

calicat said:


> @ Tranquileyes. When I was testing clones of Lucky Charms prior to runs from 3 different mothers, only thing(s) I noticed was water temperature fluctuations surpassing a 10 degree difference from ambient room temperature causes induced hermaphroditism, high P/K boosts causes too much stress and causes herms, and it is quite susceptible to powdery mildew.


I always wondered if high PK could cause stress in plants. One reason I've avoided the bloom boosters. By the way, I need to snap some photos of the F2, they are healthy and moving along. I had a very stretchy one with large space nodes and one which is more squat. I plan on popping more after my Afkan testers move out of seedling phase.

Eta: I did top them which is something I'm revisiting as I hate the idea of losing cuts when first flower


----------



## Tranquileyes (Nov 6, 2014)

calicat said:


> @ Tranquileyes. When I was testing clones of Lucky Charms prior to runs from 3 different mothers, only thing(s) I noticed was water temperature fluctuations surpassing a 10 degree difference from ambient room temperature causes induced hermaphroditism, high P/K boosts causes too much stress and causes herms, and it is quite susceptible to powdery mildew.


Thanks for the info CC, good to know I might not be going _completely_ crazy lol. I'd usually ditch herm prone girls, but these girls are just way too beautiful to toss. I'll gladly continue to lollipop the fuck out of them if the smoke meets the visual appeal.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> Thanks for the info CC, good to know I might not be going _completely_ crazy lol. I'd usually ditch herm prone girls, but these girls are just way too beautiful to toss. I'll gladly continue to lollipop the fuck out of them if the smoke meets the visual appeal.


You have more patience than I. Those plants would be ran twice and if it happened both times I'd kick those bitches out.

Eta, plenty of fish in the sea that won't go intersex on me


----------



## Tranquileyes (Nov 6, 2014)

Also I thought my problem might be the opposite. I've never had any issues with yellowing foliage, I've actually been thinking of decreasing N in the mix, but one of the lc's @7 weeks has shed the majority of her fans and the ones remaining are completely yellow. Make no mistake about it though, the buds are beautiful which is why I'm not fretting too hard.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2014)

calicat said:


> water temperature fluctuations surpassing a 10 degree difference from ambient room temperature causes induced hermaphroditism


No shit? Is this something that you noticed just with the LC?


----------



## Tranquileyes (Nov 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> You have more patience than I. Those plants would be ran twice and if it happened both times I'd kick those bitches out.
> 
> Eta, plenty of fish in the sea that won't go intersex on me


lol I hear ya man, I have so many beans and not nearly enough time, but this really seems to be a special girl. I'll post pics up after lunch and take this to a vote lol.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> Also I thought my problem might be the opposite. I've never had any issues with yellowing foliage, I've actually been thinking of decreasing N in the mix, but one of the lc's @7 weeks has shed the majority of her fans and the ones remaining are completely yellow. Make no mistake about it though, the buds are beautiful which is why I'm not fretting too hard.


I try to keep them green. I don't mind a little fade but I've realized a little too much nitrogen in late flower cab cause some strains to reflower and foxtail when it normally wouldn't. Keep them green and healthy is my motto (complements to UB)


----------



## Tranquileyes (Nov 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> No shit? Is this something that you noticed just with the LC?


Yes, I'll post up a pic of her and a SWxWW for reference.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> lol I hear ya man, I have so many beans and not nearly enough time, but this really seems to be a special girl. I'll post pics up after lunch and take this to a vote lol.


Fair enough, I just remember the stash of beans I have and know I can find another special girl. Can't be bothered with unintended beaned crops.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Nov 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Fair enough, I just remember the stash of beans I have and know I can find another special girl. Can't be bothered with unintended beaned crops.


I will admit, I like my oil for personal use, and she seems to be an oil makers dream. Big fat resin laden flowers. 

St0w I'm not sure how your PP run went, but Mine yielded about a blunts worth lol, but the trichs produced were literally unbelievable. With that said, this LC lady is not far behind in resin production.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 6, 2014)

calicat said:


> @ Tranquileyes. When I was testing clones of Lucky Charms prior to runs from 3 different mothers, only thing(s) I noticed was water temperature fluctuations surpassing a 10 degree difference from ambient room temperature causes induced hermaphroditism, high P/K boosts causes too much stress and causes herms, and it is quite susceptible to powdery mildew.


Had a Luck Charms throw nanners on the seed run. Subsequent clone runs were cock free.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I try to keep them green. I don't mind a little fade but I've realized a little too much nitrogen in late flower cab cause some strains to reflower and foxtail when it normally wouldn't. Keep them green and healthy is my motto (complements to UB)


We won't get too far into this as feelings tend to get caught. I'll say this though... When I'm growing my heirloom tomatoes I sure as hell ain't looking for a "fade" at harvest time. Those solar panels should be green and functioning til pickin time. Don't see how nugs are any different. IMVHO of course.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 6, 2014)

Well its just getting started. But im starting a new thread for the full bodhi


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> We won't get too far into this as feelings tend to get caught. I'll say this though... When I'm growing my heirloom tomatoes I sure as hell ain't looking for a "fade" at harvest time. Those solar panels should be green and functioning til pickin time. Don't see how nugs are any different. IMVHO of course.


We are on the same page!

I do get a little fade on some strains from time to time but it's more from caution of not wanting to re-induce flowering on some of the more sativa strains. All in all I don't want my power plants essentially becoming useless as any grower knows those last few weeks are critical with regards to adding overall flower mass.

Eta: if I don't cut back a bit on feeding with goji, about 750 ppm of Jacks 20-20-20, I seem to get reflowering on her


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> I will admit, I like my oil for personal use, and she seems to be an oil makers dream. Big fat resin laden flowers.
> 
> St0w I'm not sure how your PP run went, but Mine yielded about a blunts worth lol, but the trichs produced were literally unbelievable. With that said, this LC lady is not far behind in resin production.


PP? Peyote Purple?

If so, they were just flipped to flower a few days ago so I won't know for a while....

How long did yours flower for?


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> PP? Peyote Purple?
> 
> If so, they were just flipped to flower a few days ago so I won't know for a while....
> 
> How long did yours flower for?


Oh please keep us updated on these, the both of you. Feel free to throw it in the Ace thread if you'd like. I am really interested in this strain


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> (complements to UB)


Heh! That racist old fart


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Oh please keep us updated on these, the both of you. Feel free to throw it in the Ace thread if you'd like. I am really interested in this strain


Shall do. I like to flower seed runs in small containers just to get an idea if I like something before I dedicate a 10 gal to it, so these will be small plants but I'll post up a pic or two in your thread once they get rockin


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Heh! That racist old fart


I know, ironic as I fucking hate racism. Yet the guy does knew a thing or two in the garden


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Shall do. I like to flower seed runs in small containers just to get an idea if I like something before I dedicate a 10 gal to it, so these will be small plants but I'll post up a pic or two in your thread once they get rockin


Just curious as this is practically an inbred line, were they slow veggers? How's the vigor?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Just curious as this is practically an inbred line, were they slow veggers? How's the vigor?


VERY slow! I have two Blood Orange and three SSDD that were popped on the same day as the 4 PP and the BO and SSDD are twice the size of them going in to flower.


----------



## calicat (Nov 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> No shit? Is this something that you noticed just with the LC?


Other strains have different thresholds prior to induced hermaphroditism. Example ATF fluctuations of more than 15 degrees with water temperature versus ambient temperature still did not herm it and P/K boosts at maximum strength did not herm them.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> VERY slow! I have two Blood Orange and three SSDD that were popped on the same day as the 4 PP and the BO and SSDD are twice the size of them going in to flower.


I figured. That's how PCK, China Yunnan and MLI were for me. Malawi on the other hand was a rocket ship with regards to growth, even as a seedling


----------



## calicat (Nov 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I always wondered if high PK could cause stress in plants. One reason I've avoided the bloom boosters. By the way, I need to snap some photos of the F2, they are healthy and moving along. I had a very stretchy one with large space nodes and one which is more squat. I plan on popping more after my Afkan testers move out of seedling phase.
> 
> Eta: I did top them which is something I'm revisiting as I hate the idea of losing cuts when first flower


Sure can some believe its number one cause of grower error herms.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

calicat said:


> Sure can some believe its number one cause of grower error herms.


Interesting. I need to get over in more advanced boards. I just know that throwing off a balance can cause a whole host of problems.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> VERY slow! I have two Blood Orange and three SSDD that were popped on the same day as the 4 PP and the BO and SSDD are twice the size of them going in to flower.


BO and SSDD were typically vigorous. I've found this to be true in every Bodhi bean popped - never a problem. The last BO clone ran here was an all-time top 3 yielder.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Nov 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> PP? Peyote Purple?
> 
> If so, they were just flipped to flower a few days ago so I won't know for a while....
> 
> How long did yours flower for?


Yes sir. I chopped at 60 for no good reason other than it seemed to be a common consensus on the IC thread, to be honest I didn't really notice any growth in the last week or two, perhaps some resin production but its hard to tell because she never really lacked in that dept. Beautiful plant no doubt, but I'd be absolutely shocked if she hit a zip, flowered in a 10 gal... Pics after lunch.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 6, 2014)

I ran a pack of peyote purple about a year ago. They yielded pretty well but I vegged them forever and used 10 gallons bags. IMO it was all show and no go. Probably the most bag appeal I've gotten from a strain. Looked otherwordly. But it just didn't get me that high. I was thoroughly baffled and disappointed.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> I'd be absolutely shocked if she hit a zip, flowered in a 10 gal... Pics after lunch.





mr mustache said:


> Looked otherwordly. But it just didn't get me that high. I was thoroughly baffled and disappointed.


Fuckin fantastic.

Should I just toss them in the compost bin right now and save myself the hassle??


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

Tranquileyes said:


> Yes sir. I chopped at 60 for no good reason other than it seemed to be a common consensus on the IC thread, to be honest I didn't really notice any growth in the last week or two, perhaps some resin production but its hard to tell because she never really lacked in that dept. Beautiful plant no doubt, but I'd be absolutely shocked if she hit a zip, flowered in a 10 gal... Pics after lunch.


It seems like with these ibl one needs to really veg the girls out much longer to get the desired yield. Bangi haze has been like that (I'll be lucky with a zip, same with MLI). If China Yunnan is a gal, I should hopefully get some decent yield but it has been in veg for a couple months now


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Fuckin fantastic.
> 
> Should I just toss them in the compost bin right now and save myself the hassle??


LOL! I wouldn't go that far! Not entirely bad. Patients thought it was the second coming of christ.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Nov 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Fuckin fantastic.
> 
> Should I just toss them in the compost bin right now and save myself the hassle??


No way man, grow them for the show and pictures lol. Certainly something cool to show off.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Fuckin fantastic.
> 
> Should I just toss them in the compost bin right now and save myself the hassle??


Hopefully that's not the case. But it's always good to hear the good and the bad.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Hopefully that's not the case. But it's always good to hear the good and the bad.


What brand soil do you use TY?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Fuckin fantastic.
> 
> Should I just toss them in the compost bin right now and save myself the hassle??


Proberly. If not, move it to the edge to do her teeny tiny thang.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> If not, move it to the edge to do her teeny tiny thang.


I think that's the answer.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> What brand soil do you use TY?


I run Happy Frog and then amend it with limestone I think for added calcium, I cut Happy frog with perlite for a nice 60/40 mix. No problems really now that I added more calcium and I can never overwater. Down side is I water more frequently


----------



## COGrown (Nov 6, 2014)

You can expect to have to veg any kind of bubba dominant cross (and Peyote Purple is a bubba incross) for an extended period of time, and not get the best yields. Very much one of the quality over quantity strains. 

High PK will most definitely cause herm issues, especially in Sour Diesel, OG, and Blueberry hybrids. Always better to have a light hand and go heavier as need be than to start heavy and try to ease up.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

Also its got the beneficial fungi and what not. I use to use Ocean Grown but had problems with consistency and did get bugs from a bag or two. Plus I like the KISS method, so it's one less thing I need to buy, move or organize. I once found a dead cockroach in Ocean Grown, threw that bag away


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I run Happy Frog and then amend it with limestone I think for added calcium, I cut Happy frog with perlite for a nice 60/40 mix. No problems really now that I added more calcium and I can never overwater. Down side is I water more frequently


Thought so. The reason I ask is that I stopped in at SGS Livonia the other day and noticed that they are selling Happy Frog and Ocean Forest for $11.99 a bag. I don't use them myself, but thought that was a hell of a good deal.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Thought so. The reason I ask is that I stopped in at SGS Livonia the other day and noticed that they are selling Happy Frog and Ocean Forest for $11.99 a bag. I don't use them myself, but thought that was a hell of a good deal.


Funny you mention that, that's where I get it and sometimes they have even better deals on it. Actually enroute now at lunch for some ona gel! Too funny


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Also its got the beneficial fungi and what not. I use to use Ocean Grown but had problems with consistency and did get bugs from a bag or two. Plus I like the KISS method, so it's one less thing I need to buy, move or organize. I once found a dead cockroach in Ocean Grown, threw that bag away


I've still got bottles of Fox Farm nutes from my one foray into dirt. Got bags of Happy Frog and Ocean Forest, cut them w/ perlite, and ran 4 fems. They did ok, but I couldn't get back to DWC fast enough. 

A multi-chop fest is coming in a couple weeks; I'll take some root pics of the solos stash amongst the bud pics if I remember to.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Also its got the beneificial fungi and what not. I use to use Ocean Grown but had problems with consistency and did get bugs from a bag or two. Plus I like the KISS method, so it's one less thing I need to buy, move or organize. I once found a dead cockroach in Ocean Grown, threw that bag away


Yeah I stopped using ocean forest last year cus started having problems with quality and bugs, it also liked to compact because I didnt add any perlite since it drained eell enough already. Switched to roots which has noticeably higher quality, from my understanding they are based in the mitten

Do you like that ona gel TY? Only bought it once and it didnt seem to have an effect, was contemplating biyong a big bucket and attaching the fan lid they sell for it but the lil kar I bought didnt sell me on the idea so I just melt a lot of candles in my candle warmer to mask the smell


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Funny you mention that, that's where I get it and sometimes they have even better deals on it. Actually enroute now at lunch for some ona gel! Too funny


The little blonde that works there is kinda cute.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 6, 2014)

anybody got any synergy going i got 4 about 10 weeks in that smell like strawberry and got a nice size to them


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I've still got bottles of Fox Farm nutes from my one foray into dirt. Got bags of Happy Frog and Ocean Forest, cut them w/ perlite, and ran 4 fems. They did ok, but I couldn't get back to DWC fast enough.
> 
> A multi-chop fest is coming in a couple weeks; I'll take some root pics of the solos stash amongst the bud pics if I remember to.


I've got so many nutes I got from a grower who was always thinking he just needed to find something to squeak out a little more quality. Never mind this guy was an absolutely fantastic grower to begin with. I think if he took a few classes on botany he'd stop wasting his time with such nonsense. I need to find do an ethical way of disposing them as simply throwing them out will poison our waterways and ground water. 

With my makeshift smart pots, my root ball is always well developed, white and healthy.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> The little blonde that works there is kinda cute.


That she is! While I feel like a pervert and have a wonderful gal, I bet sleeping in and smoking a joint post coitus would be fun. /end of dirty fantasy

Dread guy is usually very helpful for me. He saved me a bit of money on my emergency replacement filter, as I usually buy those on amazon and save money.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 6, 2014)

I understand that dilemma have a large bag of gh kool bloom that was gifted to me and will just sit on my shelf forever because anything I do short blowing it into space would be like pouring oil down the storm drain...


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah I stopped using ocean forest last year cus started having problems with quality and bugs, it also liked to compact because I didnt add any perlite since it drained eell enough already. Switched to roots which has noticeably higher quality, from my understanding they are based in the mitten
> 
> Do you like that ona gel TY? Only bought it once and it didnt seem to have an effect, was contemplating biyong a big bucket and attaching the fan lid they sell for it but the lil kar I bought didnt sell me on the idea so I just melt a lot of candles in my candle warmer to mask the smell


I've got a system. When I chop, I have candles and/or use Nag champa. Nag Champa is a growers best friend. I absolutely love the aroma, it's relaxing and completely covers the smell during chop.

Ona gel is used for post chop. Now generally I don't have any issues as I dry in brown paper bags leaned up against the tent intake. I have negative pressure in the tent, so the post harvest buds aroma is immediately pulled into the tent and through the carbon filter leaving no trace. I use Ona Gel just as a precaution, leaving it on small plates around the pad just to make it smell so fresh and so clean. I've even used bacon/bacon grease to cover the aroma and it has worked every time


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 6, 2014)

i get inspections from time to time, bacon is cooking every time! and i take the ona liquid, throw a rockwool cube into a cup and put that behind a fan. shit never smells like bud. the ona gel was cool and can be loaded with the liquid when shit gets dry...


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 6, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i get inspections from time to time, bacon is cooking every time! and i take the ona liquid, throw a rockwool cube into a cup and put that behind a fan. shit never smells like bud. the ona gel was cool and *can be loaded with the liquid when shit gets dry*...


thus saving a lotta dough!


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 6, 2014)

saves a shit ton. still have the liquid bottle with a lil left, saved my ass more then the money no doubt!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've got so many nutes I got from a grower who was always thinking he just needed to find something to squeak out a little more quality. Never mind this guy was an absolutely fantastic grower to begin with. I think if he took a few classes on botany he'd stop wasting his time with such nonsense. I need to find do an ethical way of disposing them as simply throwing them out will poison our waterways and ground water.
> 
> With my makeshift smart pots, my root ball is always well developed, white and healthy.


Damn dude this post hit me hard. I been looking to lucas formula lately because to tell you the truth I have no fucking clue what I'm doing when it comes to feeding. Just following the GH drain to waste chart. I'm probably also using a couple products that I don't need. 

You also hit me on the wastewater aspect. It's terrible. and I recently learned of the environmental impacts of using peat also(I use promix). Thinking of switching to coco until I burn up the rest of these nutes. I bought big ass fucking bottles 4 and 10 L bottles because the value was too good to pass up compared to small bottles and I have barely dented them over 2 crops there will be over 3/4 left of everything.

I want to switch to some kind of organic soil but I also at the same time by the time I burn these nutes I will probably just have dialed in somewhat and really figured out what I'm doing.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 6, 2014)

I have tons of H&G nutes I've never touched. Not sure what to do with em.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Nov 6, 2014)

Apparently my girl assumes the flower icon=bud shots so sorry for the out of focus images. First few are two LC girls, last one Skywalker x WW for foliage comparison.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 6, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> I have tons of H&G nutes I've never touched. Not sure what to do with em.


Switched to organic soil? Care to give me some words of encouragement?


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Damn dude this post hit me hard. I been looking to lucas formula lately because to tell you the truth I have no fucking clue what I'm doing when it comes to feeding. Just following the GH drain to waste chart. I'm probably also using a couple products that I don't need.
> 
> You also hit me on the wastewater aspect. It's terrible. and I recently learned of the environmental impacts of using peat also(I use promix). Thinking of switching to coco until I burn up the rest of these nutes. I bought big ass fucking bottles 4 and 10 L bottles because the value was too good to pass up compared to small bottles and I have barely dented them over 2 crops there will be over 3/4 left of everything.
> 
> I want to switch to some kind of organic soil but I also at the same time by the time I burn these nutes I will probably just have dialed in somewhat and really figured out what I'm doing.


My goal isn't to ever dog on anyone, unless they have a shitty attitude. I know I learn new stuff everyday, and I consider myself a good grower if not at times great. I know I'm not excellent though and even if I were I'd always try to improve.

I think we need to become more aware of the impact we have on the environment. I'm no hippy (not that there is anything wrong with hippies, in fact it's a stupid pejorative) but I know many of us admire the natural beauty of nature particularly being so close to our girls. I've always thought we should be responsible stewards of the earth, and that we do have an impact albeit small individually but very large considering many of us live in such an advanced society. It all adds up. 

Anyways, I am not familiar with drain to waste but isn't there a means of recycling the waste either by adding new water and balancing everything out? Just thinking out loud.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Switched to organic soil? Care to give me some words of encouragement?



Step one: Buy a couple rubbermaid totes from home depot, and order some worms from here: http://unclejimswormfarm.com/

Get your worm bin rocking while you research putting together an organic soil. 1/3 of your base mix will be compost (or worm poop), and it is the most important part of an organic soil. In the time it takes you to research, and track down the amendments that you will need those worms will be rocking out the worm castings that you'll need.

Any questions, let me know. The organic section has a couple good threads that will give you some ideas. The ROLS thread is particularly good.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> My goal isn't to ever dog on anyone, unless they have a shitty attitude. I know I learn new stuff everyday, and I consider myself a good grower if not at times great. I know I'm not excellent though and even if I were I'd always try to improve.
> 
> I think we need to become more aware of the impact we have on the environment. I'm no hippy (not that there is anything wrong with hippies, in fact it's a stupid pejorative) but I know many of us admire the natural beauty of nature particularly being so close to our girls. I've always thought we should be responsible stewards of the earth, and that we do have an impact albeit small individually but very large considering many of us live in such an advanced society. It all adds up.
> 
> Anyways, I am not familiar with drain to waste but isn't there a means of recycling the waste either by adding new water and balancing everything out? Just thinking out loud.


All good man I know you weren't tryin to dog me. I was just pointing out the impact your post had on me at that particular moment. 

I am a hippy at heart. I might not look like one though. I agree with what you say. I try to be enviro friendly as possible. I have even stopped eating meat and animal products and stopped buying anything with palm oil among other things. 1 change at a time. Ya.... I'm that guy. LOL. To each their own. For me it's more about being educated because I was blind to a lot of stuff/still am. 

The drain to waste is simply water to a bit of runoff and pour the runoff down the drain. Low tech hand water. I can post up the feed chart if you care to comment on it.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Step one: Buy a couple rubbermaid totes from home depot, and order some worms from here: http://unclejimswormfarm.com/
> 
> Get your worm bin rocking while you research putting together an organic soil. 1/3 of your base mix will be compost (or worm poop), and it is the most important part of an organic soil. In the time it takes you to research, and track down the amendments that you will need those worms will be rocking out the worm castings that you'll need.
> 
> Any questions, let me know. The organic section has a couple good threads that will give you some ideas. The ROLS thread is particularly good.


Fuckin eh man I'm pretty sure my mom has a compost bin going for her veggie garden. Is a compost bin and a worm bin the same thing? 

But that raises thoughts and questions. I've got about 6 crops worth of nutes which I'm not ready to throw out. What a dumb move I might add being a newbie and buying big jugs for value not knowing what the outcome will even be hahaha. Can I keep a worm bin going for over a year without collecting the castings and using them?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Fuckin eh man I'm pretty sure my mom has a compost bin going for her veggie garden. Is a compost bin and a worm bin the same thing?
> 
> But that raises thoughts and questions. I've got about 6 crops worth of nutes which I'm not ready to throw out. What a dumb move I might add being a newbie and buying big jugs for value not knowing what the outcome will even be hahaha. Can I keep a worm bin going for over a year without collecting the castings and using them?


A compost bin and worm bin are similar. A compost pile usually heats up a good deal and attracts thermophilic organisms that thrive in that environment. A worm bin does not heat up, and does not need to be turned like a compost pile. Generally the same, but some micro organisms will differ. Worm castings are generally thought to be superior for our purposes.

Yes, you could start a bin now and not use the castings for a year. The worms tear through an amazing amount of food once they get settled in, so you could very well run out of room in the bin as it fills up with worm poop and have to start another...... or you could harvest the castings and put the worms right back in there. That would be a great problem to have! 

edit: I have both. Two compost bins in the back yard and 3 worm bins in the basement. Like you I decided to be more environmentally aware, and I love that I don't throw any kitchen waste away any more. The worms pretty much eat everything! I'm also using the leaves that I'm raking up from my yard to make leaf mold, which will replace the peat moss that I currently use. My soil will be practically free, almost exclusively made from stuff in and around my yard.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 6, 2014)

if you want good weed make sure to use worm shit!iv tried soil experiments with/without both worm shit and compost. thinking about just throwing worms into each of my pots lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> I understand that dilemma have a large bag of gh kool bloom that was gifted to me and will just sit on my shelf forever because anything I do short blowing it into space would be like pouring oil down the storm drain...


I know a cat that thinks of gh kool bloom in a similar fashion as Classico spaghetti sauce....and the holidays are just ahead....


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> I have even stopped eating meat and animal products and stopped buying anything with palm oil among other things. 1 change at a time. Ya.... I'm that guy. LOL. To each their own.


I gave up pork a couple of months ago, which pretty much ended any need for eggs. There went my favorite meal. Perhaps it's a coincidence, or the superb fall weather, but I feel noticeably better overall.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> All good man I know you weren't tryin to dog me. I was just pointing out the impact your post had on me at that particular moment.
> 
> I am a hippy at heart. I might not look like one though. I agree with what you say. I try to be enviro friendly as possible. I have even stopped eating meat and animal products and stopped buying anything with palm oil among other things. 1 change at a time. Ya.... I'm that guy. LOL. To each their own. For me it's more about being educated because I was blind to a lot of stuff/still am.
> 
> The drain to waste is simply water to a bit of runoff and pour the runoff down the drain. Low tech hand water. I can post up the feed chart if you care to comment on it.


No I feel ya 

Same, I don't dress like one or seem like one but I got a little hippy in me for sure. I'm an omnivore, I eat meat and love it. I try to avoid unethical factory farm meat but I couldn't be a vegetarian or vegan for that matter but to each their own. 

I just know that a lot of issues our water tables, rivers, and lakes can be harmed by fertilizer run off. Hence my dilemma with disposal of some of the fertilizer I have left over. Especially stuff like gravity which I knew to never use.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

I completely failed at a worm bin. I should try again as it would reduce my soil costs.

You guys are making me miss my compost bin! Man the soil that would come out of that was amazing. We would send it to get tested occasionally up to MSU, and I was always amazed at what nature could do with what was otherwise waste


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I completely failed at a worm bin. I should try again as it would reduce my soil costs.
> 
> You guys are making me miss my compost bin! Man the soil that would come out of that was amazing. We would send it to get tested occasionally up to MSU, and I was always amazed at what nature could do with what was otherwise waste


A worm bin would be ideal for apartment living. If you decide to give it another try let me know. You could make a killer seedling mix with Happy Frog and vermicompost!


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> A worm bin would be ideal for apartment living. If you decide to give it another try let me know. You could make a killer seedling mix with Happy Frog and vermicompost!


I might just have to take you up on that offer. By the way I had ordered from Jims or who ever was mentioned. Good stuff there.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 6, 2014)

Cheers guys. You make me definitely want to start a worm bin.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Cheers guys. You make me definitely want to start a worm bin.


Composting is really cool. I can't stress that enough (and yes I'm throwing worm bins into the mix as composting)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 6, 2014)

I finally got around to transplanting the ancient ogs into 1 gallons. Im going to let them veg until im able to take some cuts off them before flowering. I let too many girls getaway because I didnt take a cut.

Yes I know I was a little hard with the nutes in ocean forest


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> View attachment 3288371 I finally got around to transplanting the ancient ogs into 1 gallons. Im going to let them veg until im able to take some cuts off them before flowering. I let too many girls getaway because I didnt take a cut.
> 
> Yes I know I was a little hard with the nutes in ocean forest


Loving those fat leaves!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Loving those fat leaves!


I know they are not in the best shape yet but They will get better soon. Keeping them in cups played a part in that.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 6, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Switched to organic soil? Care to give me some words of encouragement?


Nah. Promix + Dynagro and I've never looked back.

Done ocean forest plus botanicare, then to composting and worm bins, then to ebb and flow tables of rockwool with GH....Then same but with Dyna..... Then DWC with dyna (after 3 "hydro" setups I'm done FOREVER. Big buds... Not up to taste and quality I'm accustomed to)

Finally went promix with myco and dynagro plus beneficials. IMVHO an unbeatable combo.

Almost forgot I also did an all coco run once before. Second best to promix IMO.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 6, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Nah. Promix + Dynagro and I've never looked back.
> 
> Done ocean forest plus botanicare, then to composting and worm bins, then to ebb and flow tables of rockwool with GH....Then same but with Dyna..... Then DWC with dyna (after 3 "hydro" setups I'm done FOREVER. Big buds... Not up to taste and quality I'm accustomed to)
> 
> Finally went promix with myco and dynagro plus beneficials. IMVHO an unbeatable combo.


What pH do you water at in your pro mix? I've read everything from 5.5-6.5 . Just been watering at 6.5 but actually speaking to someone else that uses promix I'd love to know your input.

Also do you amend it with dolomite?


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 6, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> What pH do you water at in your pro mix? I've read everything from 5.5-6.5 . Just been watering at 6.5 but actually speaking to someone else that uses promix I'd love to know your input.
> 
> Also do you amend it with dolomite?


No Lime over here.....'Cept in the guac.

Great question urbmon..... When i did the ebb and flow tables with promix in 2 gallon smart pots (biggest buds I've ever grown...) I went with 5.8..... Things seemed fine.

In promix in pots I've always done 6.5. Also no problems. So that spectrum could indeed be "correct". I feel better at 6.5 though.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

Goddamnit! I really wanted to cut something down, but things still aren't looking completely finished. Getting close, very close, but I didn't work this hard simply to chop early and miss out. Trichomes are looking good and some parts of the plants are looking finished, but I can't bring myself to chop early just because. Looks like probably Sunday I can start taking things down. The large White Lotus #2 is now foxtailing and putting on so much mass I think she will snap if I don't take her down. Still white hairs on the top bud but lower buds are looking pretty damn close to finish. 

Fuck I want to start chopping, but again I can't bring myself to lose out due to impatience. 

In other news, Bangi Haze is looking very close to done and may be throwing a late nanner on her crown. She's been in there 9 weeks and her trichomes are looking great but I just picked off the lone nanner and she will definitely be coming down Saturday or Sunday. Most of the pistils have receded and I am just wondering if she will bulk up any more.

Goddamn it I really wanna chop!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2014)

Goji #1


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 6, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3288478 View attachment 3288479 View attachment 3288480 Goji #1


Very nice.

See (I'm not criticizing your decision to chop) I still have those white pisitis on part of my plant. Mostly cloudy and no amber, which is what I like, but I don't wanna miss out on weight. Should be a couple of days but some of my mugs on Goji and white lotus look done.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yea they had swollen and started to amber so i chopped. Still was throwing hairs out but you how some plants do that. The #2 looks like it is not going to be like that. the #4 is still foxtailing and turning purple looks to be a really great plant


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 6, 2014)

Mothers Milk


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 7, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Very nice.
> 
> See (I'm not criticizing your decision to chop) I still have those white pisitis on part of my plant. Mostly cloudy and no amber, which is what I like, but I don't wanna miss out on weight. Should be a couple of days but some of my mugs on Goji and white lotus look done.


I have the following balancing act to manage : I like most cut a touch early. My wife likes the effect of tons of amber. In the end she wins because I have to agree I love the look of a bud so fat the hairs are almost falling out. The ones she doesnt like I take at all milky, maybe five percent amber.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 7, 2014)

Yea, I avoid amber like the plague, but it happens sometime when I am waiting for less clear. The joys of a balancing act


----------



## DustyNugs (Nov 7, 2014)

Sensi/Deadly G and Giesel/Appy got the dunk last night! So glad to be testing these amazing genetics for Bodhi, thanks again!


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 7, 2014)

DustyNugs said:


> Sensi/Deadly G and Giesel/Appy got the dunk last night! So glad to be testing these amazing genetics for Bodhi, thanks again!


Those sound lovely, best of luck with them!


----------



## COGrown (Nov 7, 2014)

Here's a quick shot of my testers. 2 of the 6 dirty hippy x g13hp never came up, which is interesting given that the 4 that did are extremely vigorous. All of the pinesoul x g13hp came up, but while two are very vigorous, the others are slower starters. Not terribly surprising, the dream beaver I ran were some of the most vigorous plants I've ever grown. 
The dirty hippy x g13hp are in yellow and the pinesoul x g13hp are in the light blue.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 7, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Yea, I avoid amber like the plague, but it happens sometime when I am waiting for less clear. The joys of a balancing act


 I find too much amber and it becomes placebo weed, tastes great but doesn't do much to me. Others totally disagree, but it just makes me sleepy.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 7, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I find too much amber and it becomes placebo weed, tastes great but doesn't do much to me. Others totally disagree, but it just makes me sleepy.


Don't want no THC degradation!


----------



## COGrown (Nov 7, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Don't want no THC degradation!


Totally depends on the plant for me. I like to run my indicas until they get some amber, but anything 60% or higher sativa I like to take while they are mostly cloudy and clear with dfew amber at all. I enjoy the racey, energetic highs for most of my smoking, but I need more medicinally effective herb for pain issues. 
@TheHermit I think it was you a few pages back who asked about the ac/dc x good medicine, the response from my medical patients has been very good, it is tricky here as a caregiver to get your stuff tested now, but I'm trying to get find a lab that will work with me so I can at least get the two females I kept from these tested. Both are very frosty, both have much more of a body experience, that one in the picture I think has a higher CBD level, it has gotten very favorable feedback from patients with Lupus, Cancer, and Muscular Dystrophy. I did get one weird female that took forever (14+ weeks) to flower and stayed runty as hell, I don't know what was up with that one, but the others grew fine.
The one in the picture grew the least like appalachia, btw, if you have experience with those. It was very minimally branchy with little stretch and more golfballish nugs, so I think it is most likely more on either the ac/dc or harlequin side of things.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 7, 2014)

Such a tightrope walk. Unfinished buds are a bummer 

But too much amber is also no bueno. Subtle shit baby. SUBTLE.

Any of y'all have any remedies for smelling like a dispensary? It's mainly my hands/fingers. They stink after washing and showers etc etc. I'll think I'm good til I get to my "double life" career. On the door to my office are tons of anti-drug signs. You know, the cute ones with cats and shit on em.

But I smell myself so how can they not.?

Also no matter WHAT I do my eyes are always at half mast. Visine, red bull, coffee, more red bull and I still look like Jim Bruer .


----------



## COGrown (Nov 7, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Such a tightrope walk. Unfinished buds are a bummer
> 
> But too much amber is also no bueno. Subtle shit baby. SUBTLE.
> 
> ...


An alcohol based hand sanitizer will work wonders on hands. It helps me when I get hash-hands anyways. I usually attribute the fact that people tell me I smell like really good weed to the fact that I've always got a loaded (or half smoked) bowl in my pocked. My favorite thing is when I get too close to a plant smelling it and then my moustache smells like that plant.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 7, 2014)

Always wear gloves, not that I follow my own advice always, but as others have stated, get some ISO and it will strip the oils off your hands.

Funny as last night when I thought I was gonna trim, I stripped all my clothes off breaking bad style minus whitey tighties (don't know how guys wear those), and put on junk clothing. Just taking my plants out when I did a check and changing my clothes prior to grabbing a cocktail and I could still smell myself. Finally I ask my buddy, "am I going mad or do I reek of cannabis?" He said, "ya definitely smell like it". 

Funny wearing professional attire walking around smelling like I'm holding, when I wasn't. Must have brushed my arm or something against a plant.

Also I know once I trim, the trichomes still mature, I just don't wanna lose out is all


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 7, 2014)

3/3 C4 x g13/hp and 3/3 purple unicorn x yo mama all fellas  

I've got a few more of each soaking.. Sucks, but something told me to throw them in flower with only a week or so of veg when I always go at least a month so that's good.. And I have a veg tent full of goji ready to go so no tears shed here.. I forgot who it was, but somebody was mentioning their Goji "autoflowering". While mine definitely doesn't autoflower it produces some very prominent pre-flowers.. 

This Goji is seriously something and with the addition of the pink/purple I don't think she will ever be leaving the lab.. I really wish I could share it with yall


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah cant get around that fresh weed smell lol

the cop said my id REEKED
and that was all he needed to search my rigg lol

I dont know how he missed the huge cola my buddy gave me for heliping him trim lol


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 7, 2014)

blowincherrypie said:


> 3/3 C4 x g13/hp and 3/3 purple unicorn x yo mama all fellas
> 
> I've got a few more of each soaking.. Sucks, but something told me to throw them in flower with only a week or so of veg when I always go at least a month so that's good.. And I have a veg tent full of goji ready to go so no tears shed here.. I forgot who it was, but somebody was mentioning their Goji "autoflowering". While mine definitely doesn't autoflower it produces some very prominent pre-flowers..
> 
> This Goji is seriously something and with the addition of the pink/purple I don't think she will ever be leaving the lab.. I really wish I could share it with yall


I've had my Goji since they gave em away. She is always been very obviously a female, but she doesn't auto flower in any sense. Not sure if it's due to having her for so long or just genetic, but she doesn't go past throwing out some pistils.

Bummer on the male front, these things do happen.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 7, 2014)

COGrown said:


> My favorite thing is when I get too close to a plant smelling it and then my moustache smells like that plant.


Hah! My stache always smells like weed too. Occupational hazard


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 7, 2014)

Fucking love when that happens ^^


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 7, 2014)

Tried all these suggestions, thanks guys. ISO takes it away for awhile but then it's like it bleeds back through my pores or something. I wear gloves when trimming but I think it mainly comes from breaking buds apart to smoke all day. Middle finger, thumb and pointer on both hands. Best I've find is olive oil on the hands.... Still creeps back though. Plus the tell-tale burnt calloused tip of the pointer finger from poking half burnt bowls down. 

I brought this up to an old friend recently. He said, "You've smelled like fresh weed for YEARS. Thought it was just common knowledge at this point." 

Fucking great.


----------



## Hazydat620 (Nov 7, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Such a tightrope walk. Unfinished buds are a bummer
> 
> But too much amber is also no bueno. Subtle shit baby. SUBTLE.
> 
> ...


Coconut butter for the hands, and use rohto for the eyes, the only thing that brightens my eyes up more than normal.
http://www.rohtoeyedrops.com/ use to rock the green. Relief in seconds.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 7, 2014)

Hazydat620 said:


> Coconut butter for the hands, and use rohto for the eyes, the only thing that brightens my eyes up more than normal.
> http://www.rohtoeyedrops.com/ use to rock the green. Relief in seconds.


Rohtos are where it is at. Feels like an icicle on your eyeball if you get the intense ones but the green cap ones are gentle and redness is gone real quick. Coco butter works great instead of alcohol based sanitizers, because of my job I usually have little cuts on my hand so alcohol sucks lol. The only cologne I have found to effectively mask dank is ralph lauren blue, just got a compliment the other day after I burned one. 
I totally get where you are coming from though, can't be in a professional environment and be wreaking like a skunks butt. The reason I rarely burn joints and blunts are a thing of the past for me.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 7, 2014)

Most of the time in professional settings I think people mistake it for something else, particularly the fresh smell.

Shit, I'd wear it as a cologne if I could, I love that aroma of cannabis.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 7, 2014)

Its weird how your tolerance can change a blunt now would put me down 1 year ago I literally would take 3 with me to work
one on the way 
one at lunch and one on the way back lol
plus a few puffs at morning break


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 7, 2014)

Hazydat620 said:


> Coconut butter for the hands, and use rohto for the eyes, the only thing that brightens my eyes up more than normal.
> http://www.rohtoeyedrops.com/ use to rock the green. Relief in seconds.


Thank you. Will give them a try!


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 7, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Most of the time in professional settings I think people mistake it for something else, particularly the fresh smell.
> 
> Shit, I'd wear it as a cologne if I could, I love that aroma of cannabis.


Gucci Mane has a song called "kush is my cologne". Not really my style of music (I prefer celtic hymns and sea chanties) but I like the idea.

Yeah hopefully they think the fresh smell is just my funky pits.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 7, 2014)

Is


mr mustache said:


> Gucci Mane has a song called "kush is my cologne". Not really my style of music (I prefer celtic hymns and sea chanties) but I like the idea.
> 
> Yeah hopefully they think the fresh smell is just my funky pits.


Isn't he still in jail for weapons charges? He killed someone once, right?


----------



## joeshivo (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm a wrestling coach at a high school and none of the teachers can smell my aroma but the kids my God they can smell it even when I haven't smoked most of the day.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 7, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> I'm a wrestling coach at a high school and none of the teachers can smell my aroma but the kids my God they can smell it even when I haven't smoked most of the day.


Similar we are.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 7, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Gucci Mane has a song called "kush is my cologne". Not really my style of music (I prefer celtic hymns and sea chanties) but I like the idea.
> 
> Yeah hopefully they think the fresh smell is just my funky pits.


To funny, I was thinking it and you said it. Not much into trap music myself but his song wasted is a good song to get drunk to.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 7, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> I'm a wrestling coach at a high school and none of he teachers can smell my aroma but the kids my God they can smell it even when I haven't smoked most of the day.


Ha I would have loved a wrestling coach that blazed, maybe that dick wouldnt have made our cardio so intense if he smoked lol. Wrestled from the time I was 8-16 and lovrd it, school I moved to my junior year didnt have a program though so that was that. Trying to get my nephew into it but he has to wait a year since he is only 4, can already tell steam sports arent gonna be his thing though.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 7, 2014)

Funny, I didn't smoke in high school but I had quite a few suspicions of teachers who more than likely did.

Team sports were never my thing, no offense to those who got something from it. But I wasn't ever picked, nor interested, or more importantly coordinated in the slightest ability. I was a nerd. Loved science, natures (i can rock the outdoors), and computers/technology. Always loved hockey and enjoyed playing street hockey, but deep down I knew I wasn't any good.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 7, 2014)

<--- HS art maestro.

But isn't it assumed i'm high?


----------



## joeshivo (Nov 7, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Ha I would have loved a wrestling coach that blazed, maybe that dick wouldnt have made our cardio so intense if he smoked lol. Wrestled from the time I was 8-16 and lovrd it, school I moved to my junior year didnt have a program though so that was that. Trying to get my nephew into it but he has to wait a year since he is only 4, can already tell steam sports arent gonna be his thing though.


Nice! Yeah you've got to get into it early if you want to be decent unless your a rare freak of nature. Your odds at getting sscholarship for football are slim, but in an individual sport like wrestling your chances are greatly increased. Its funny I'm a totally different person when it's practice time. Usually I'm a quiet guy that listens to everything around me and then practice time and another me takes over lol I push some of the studs to the point of breaking frequently and I even wonder to myself while The metal breaking is going on if I'm bad guy for inducing this but then I quickly remember that was a major reason for my success and that's just good ol rastlin lol other than that I'd like to think I'm a cool open coach.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 7, 2014)

After years of working as a trimmer on big outdoor crops, we nailed it down to canola oil for hands and arms, then soap. A few shots of gin in the evening, you sweat the rest out your system over night. Terpenes are funny things.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 7, 2014)

Im in const and lots of guys toke. So one of my favorite mourning jokes is to say

man I need to go to the hospital and when they say why I tell them I just pissed out straight weed and coffee lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 7, 2014)

You guys do realize that you can get right past the smell issue by scheduling your work for a better time? I won't go near my room in the day, only evenings no exceptions. I also always shower first and dress in fresh clothes. If even my dogs brush against me I change again. Early mornings are garden work which takes care of the last bit of smell before normal office hours get going.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 7, 2014)

Yea it would be kinda dumb to go in your room then go to work lol most the guys I work with compliment it lol but yea no brushing against trichs before the big meeting


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 8, 2014)

my 4 snyergy all 4 are going to be yielders and boy do they smell good, this is a good plant


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 8, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> my 4 snyergy all 4 are going to be yielders and boy do they smell good, this is a good plantView attachment 3289460 View attachment 3289465


By chance have you grown Snow Queen? I've got a couple gearing up for run two, and I definitely liked what I saw.

Eta very pretty as always


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 8, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> my 4 snyergy all 4 are going to be yielders and boy do they smell good, this is a good plantView attachment 3289460 View attachment 3289465



Beautiful as always worm


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 8, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> I'm a wrestling coach at a high school and none of the teachers can smell my aroma but the kids my God they can smell it even when I haven't smoked most of the day.



Ha! That's great!

I used to coach youth hockey and I was always paranoid about smelling like weed. Fortunately hockey equipment has a disgusting funk to it that over powers most any smell


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 8, 2014)

nope sorry never ran the snow queen, i got 3 blockheads going and 2 of them are turning purple really pretty, also i got one last ter left and its on week 12 and its turning purple also


----------



## joeshivo (Nov 8, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> my 4 snyergy all 4 are going to be yielders and boy do they smell good, this is a good plantView attachment 3289460 View attachment 3289465


Nice man! I grew 2 synergies. So far and both had that pineaplle gasoline chemdog aroma. Lovely stuff. Do you have any plans to make f2's?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 8, 2014)

na im to far along i wish i would have tho they are nice


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 8, 2014)

Two and a half hours of trimming and Goji is done. I want to get a couple more done but need to take a break. Great harvest on her this go round and problem free. I'll post some pictures later, but going to tackle another gal, which one I'm not sure.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 8, 2014)

Alright, going to wait a couple days and probably take another gal Monday. 

Both White Lotus gals are pretty much done. Just going to let them take a couple days to wrap up and get a little more cloudy as its about 40 clear 60 cloudy.

Bangi Haze is got a couple of days to wrap up, and Maple Leaf Indica will come down same day.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 8, 2014)

So here's some photos of before shots. I'll post some after upon drying her. As you can tell, despite what B's description states this one at least needs to be staked. Mostly due to her taking over space and she does get dense as she finishes up.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Two and a half hours of trimming and Goji is done.


I can't recall if you've said before, but is yours the berry pheno? If so, big congrats.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 8, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I can't recall if you've said before, but is yours the berry pheno? If so, big congrats.


It has berryish smells. I find it hard to describe aromas at times, but I do love this gal. She can get you ripped and stay ripped. Well balanced, and you can definitely get OG aspects to her. Got the nug shape going on, lanky nug of a good plant.

Eta: an other can give some input on aromas on this gal


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 8, 2014)

heres my last ter, it went 12 weeks, im going to have a real treat for my bodhi peeps in a week or so i got sum real pretty blockhead bx for you guys its purpleing up real nice


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ha! That's great!
> 
> I used to coach youth hockey and I was always paranoid about smelling like weed. Fortunately hockey equipment has a disgusting funk to it that over powers most any smell


But aren't those the kids most likely to have dank in the kit bag anyway?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 8, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> my 4 snyergy all 4 are going to be yielders and boy do they smell good, this is a good plantView attachment 3289460 View attachment 3289465


I told B Synergy is a well worthy release I would pay for any day. Can't believe it was a freebie.


----------



## Mr.Head (Nov 9, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> But aren't those the kids most likely to have dank in the kit bag anyway?


Most the hockey kids I knew growing up were the straighter edged ones. I knew a couple who were smokers, we used to get blazed and go watch one play. One day before his team got on there were some 12 year olds playing we sat in the fans screaming fight and got what we asked for. Goalies went at it and everything! Ever seen a rink full of 12 year olds wrestle in hockey equipment? 
One of the funniest days of my life. Wasn't much of a fight to be honest, was more of a comical wrestling WWE moments with elbow drops and the whole 9. If there was Benny Hill music I think I may have pee'd.

The one kid, he was the goalie started chasing around other kids smacking his stick on the ice behind them then it all went nutz 

Some of the shit I seen growing up makes me wish we had smartphones lol. That clip would have made it to TV.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 9, 2014)

I sent decided to try cash in mail for some bodhi beans. Sent it almost 3 weeks ago and it still hasn't reached.

I want my Dream Beavers.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 9, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Most the hockey kids I knew growing up were the straighter edged ones. I knew a couple who were smokers, we used to get blazed and go watch one play. One day before his team got on there were some 12 year olds playing we sat in the fans screaming fight and got what we asked for. Goalies went at it and everything! Ever seen a rink full of 12 year olds wrestle in hockey equipment?
> One of the funniest days of my life. Wasn't much of a fight to be honest, was more of a comical wrestling WWE moments with elbow drops and the whole 9. If there was Benny Hill music I think I may have pee'd.
> 
> The one kid, he was the goalie started chasing around other kids smacking his stick on the ice behind them then it all went nutz
> ...


All I know is I haven't met a hockey player or fan that doesn't toke yet, though it was a requirement  Don't know if the fact that 90 percent of them were Canadian has anything to do with it. I think everybody I know from there tokes. Heaps.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 9, 2014)

I knew a few In high schook. Complete assholes. Never forget the night they finally left me alone. They decided to throw eggs at my car when I was driving with a buddy and my girlfriend at the time.

That.was.the.last.straw.

Grabbed an aluminum baseball bat out of the garage, went to one of the kids house, woke up his parent at midnight holding the bat and told them I was tired of their son harassing me, and if/when I find him tonight, he will met the end of this bat along with his friends. Parked the car down the road, waited. Less than 5 minutes his ass was home. Never got picked on by those guys again. If I knew that type of confrontation would have worked, would have used it years prior. Mind you I'm not a big guy by any means nor violent, just couldn't take the shit anymore.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> If I knew that type of confrontation would have worked, would have used it years prior. Mind you I'm not a big guy by any means nor violent, just couldn't take the shit anymore.


Man......am I tempted to dig out some posts from our favorite thread!  Not to say that you're illustrating a primary Amos' rule of life, or anything.....but then, yes I am !


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 9, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Man......am I tempted to dig out some posts from our favorite thread!  Not to say that you're illustrating a primary Amos' rule of life, or anything.....but then, yes I am !


Eh I was 17, and tired of taking shit. Police didn't care when I tried going that route, "boys will be boys". The school didn't really have any zero tolerance at the time, and I had lost all my patience at that point. Being continously provoked when I wasn't even doing anything eventually pushes one over the line. I'm glad I didn't have to do anything violent, but at that point I couldn't deal with the shit anymore.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Being continously provoked when I wasn't even doing anything eventually pushes one over the line.


As it should. Unfortunately, in my country's case, the powers that be keep retreating that line, don't they? *BUT *...this is not the Quantum Kush thread - lo siento Bodhi peeps.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 9, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> As it should. Unfortunately, in my country's case, the powers that be keep retreating that line, don't they? *BUT *...this is not the Quantum Kush thread - lo siento Bodhi peeps.


True it is not. 

In other Bodhi news, goddamn my TER are looking nice! I can't wait to put them in flower. Next Bodhi gear to go into flower is Blueberry Hill and Mountain Temple. I'm thinking I may just top both of those so I can keep them in veg and sort through the TER as I need to sex them anyways and I can get rid of any males which would make room for other strains coming up (Ancient, Pagoda, Lemon Zinger).


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> True it is not.


LOL. I know, I know....just having some debate withdrawals. 

In other Bodhi news, one of the solos stash looks to be on course of finishing dead on 8 weeks. It's ahead of everything, including 2 chuckys brides clones, which are noted for fast finishing times. It looks like a shorter version of a Loud pre-98. I'm done w/ pics under HPS I think...but pics after chop.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 9, 2014)

Wanting a few opinions here. What do you guys think? 

Thinking of taking a pack of Bodhi, keeping them in solos their whole lives, keeping half the males and doing a bit of open pollination strictly for an f2 seed harvest. I've even seen a couple mentions in strain descriptions of his that f2 hunting would bring some serious gems.

I have 6x 4' t5ho's kickin around that I could use for this closet seed project I have in mind. Dumb idea or no?


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 9, 2014)

K so I thought I just had to share this pic, don't care if its a dude or not this plant is beasting it. The fans on this White Lotus are already bigger than my hands and I got some big mits. I have not seen fans so big so fast lol. There are some others with close but these are so far the biggest of the bunch going.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 9, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Wanting a few opinions here. What do you guys think?
> 
> Thinking of taking a pack of Bodhi, keeping them in solos their whole lives, keeping half the males and doing a bit of open pollination strictly for an f2 seed harvest. I've even seen a couple mentions in strain descriptions of his that f2 hunting would bring some serious gems.
> 
> I have 6x 4' t5ho's kickin around that I could use for this closet seed project I have in mind. Dumb idea or no?


If you are just looking to make a little stash of seeds I do not see why that wouldn't work. Could probably pull a few dozen seeds off one little solo cup if you time it right


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 9, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> If you are just looking to make a little stash of seeds I do not see why that wouldn't work. Could probably pull a few dozen seeds off one little solo cup if you time it right


Yes just looking to save money and not have to keep endlessly buying beans. This way I can get very familiar with a strain too. Not just grow 5-6 females.


----------



## TheHermit (Nov 9, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Totally depends on the plant for me. I like to run my indicas until they get some amber, but anything 60% or higher sativa I like to take while they are mostly cloudy and clear with dfew amber at all. I enjoy the racey, energetic highs for most of my smoking, but I need more medicinally effective herb for pain issues.
> @TheHermit I think it was you a few pages back who asked about the ac/dc x good medicine, the response from my medical patients has been very good, it is tricky here as a caregiver to get your stuff tested now, but I'm trying to get find a lab that will work with me so I can at least get the two females I kept from these tested. Both are very frosty, both have much more of a body experience, that one in the picture I think has a higher CBD level, it has gotten very favorable feedback from patients with Lupus, Cancer, and Muscular Dystrophy. I did get one weird female that took forever (14+ weeks) to flower and stayed runty as hell, I don't know what was up with that one, but the others grew fine.
> The one in the picture grew the least like appalachia, btw, if you have experience with those. It was very minimally branchy with little stretch and more golfballish nugs, so I think it is most likely more on either the ac/dc or harlequin side of things.


Thanks for the reply. I have been a bit curious about them since I have never grown a cbd strain, or even smoked one for that matter. I have room to pop about five more seeds right now and it is on the short list.


----------



## TheHermit (Nov 9, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> If you are just looking to make a little stash of seeds I do not see why that wouldn't work. Could probably pull a few dozen seeds off one little solo cup if you time it right


I would say more like a few hundred at least. Pollinating a few side branches usually gets me 100-200 healthy seeds.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I knew a few In high schook. Complete assholes. Never forget the night they finally left me alone. They decided to throw eggs at my car when I was driving with a buddy and my girlfriend at the time.
> 
> That.was.the.last.straw.
> 
> Grabbed an aluminum baseball bat out of the garage, went to one of the kids house, woke up his parent at midnight holding the bat and told them I was tired of their son harassing me, and if/when I find him tonight, he will met the end of this bat along with his friends. Parked the car down the road, waited. Less than 5 minutes his ass was home. Never got picked on by those guys again. If I knew that type of confrontation would have worked, would have used it years prior. Mind you I'm not a big guy by any means nor violent, just couldn't take the shit anymore.


LOL one for the NERDS! My big "screw you and the horse you rode in on" moment with the jocks was literally losing it, and I mean losing it. I stood up in class and picked up my desk and chucked it right in the big assholes face. His one crony went out the window, second story too, and the other guy got me grabbed from behind and i broke his nose with the back of my head by just hopping, dumbass. After the court cases nobody screwed with my little circle.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 10, 2014)

I actually liked being a nerd. School was easy, had an awesome girlfriend throughout high school, lots of sex, and rock and roll. The drugs part would come when I hit college... I made up for lost time on that front.

Some people were just assholes, these ones played sports. 

Lol, I did do track, but that's not a sport and I was kinda forced to do it one year. I was awful in a hilarious fashion. My ass had no business on track.

Anyways I did have time yesterday to chop white lotus #2. Unless the smoke is spectacular, I think this is her last run. Her sister while not a big yielder, certainly has a better, tighter nug structure, and better trick me coverage than #2. So this may be a revisit strain like Superstitious.


----------



## Mr.Head (Nov 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I actually liked being a nerd. School was easy, had an awesome girlfriend throughout high school, lots of sex, and rock and roll. The drugs part would come when I hit college... I made up for lost time on that front.
> 
> Some people were just assholes, these ones played sports.
> 
> ...


Damn dude, thats a monster cola! Nicely done!


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 10, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Damn dude, thats a monster cola! Nicely done!


Thanks mate. She was a very good producer, just not tight buds like I'd like. Her sister on the other hand seems to be the quality I'm after. I've smoked both before but didn't run them correctly so this run was to determine if they are worth keeping. Initial smoke tests were probably a B, but again I screwed up those plants with high heat and small pots. We shall see this go round, but again her sister is the kind of bud I'm looking for. Super covered in trichomes, less stretch, and tight flower formation. But if I wanted a cropper, this gal would probably be what I'd keep. Easily over 2 ounces on her, where her sister will be just over an ounce. Both were/are taken over 70 days.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I actually liked being a nerd. School was easy, had an awesome girlfriend throughout high school, lots of sex, and rock and roll. The drugs part would come when I hit college... I made up for lost time on that front.
> 
> Some people were just assholes, these ones played sports.
> 
> ...


LOL... I got my revenge on forced track events by running THROUGH the hurdles. Backwards. No way they put me on any team after that lmfao. Only 'sport' worth my time is surfing, and that is no sport it is a religion. Breezes troigh school yeah but the rest was not fun. To this day I have an insanely short fuse.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 10, 2014)

I was always a stoner/skater/acidhead in highschool. I tried to be "cool" with everyone and was for the most part. But for some reason the football players just couldn't handle the fact we smoked weed and didn't like sports/authority. Constantly calling us fags and homos because we had long hair. Everyone hung out at this little strip mall where we'd take acid and skateboard. One day they followed us through a vacant field on our way home taunting us. We were outnumbered and they started throwing rocks at us. We kept walking trying to ignore them until a rock hit my friends little brother in the back (he was still in middle school). Once that happened it was like a switch went off. Not sure if you've ever seen someone hit with the "trucks" of a skateboard square in the forehead but I still don't think I've ever seen that much blood. I still remember one of my friends taking off his belt running after one of the guys whipping him with the buckle as he ran away.

There was actual a whole debacle afterwards with one kids parents threatening to sue us etc. It eventually died down and then all the same dudes wanted to be "cool" with us afterwards. Sure, we're "cool". Here's your $25 nickel bag sport.

I also had a large group of religious fuckers who would try to jump me (so christian right?) in the locker room after I proclaimed in one class that "God is a LIE"! Somehow a very large mexican goth rocker named Lewis decided he was on my side and no one was gonna fuck with me. I ended up giving Lewis free acid all the time. Thanks buddy.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 10, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> I was always a stoner/skater/acidhead in highschool. I tried to be "cool" with everyone and was for the most part. But for some reason the football players just couldn't handle the fact we smoked weed and didn't like sports/authority. Constantly calling us fags and homos because we had long hair. Everyone hung out at this little strip mall where we'd take acid and skateboard. One day they followed us through a vacant field on our way home taunting us. We were outnumbered and they started throwing rocks at us. We kept walking trying to ignore them until a rock hit my friends little brother in the back (he was still in middle school). Once that happened it was like a switch went off. Not sure if you've ever seen someone hit with the "trucks" of a skateboard square in the forehead but I still don't think I've ever seen that much blood. I still remember one of my friends taking off his belt running after one of the guys whipping him with the buckle as he ran away.
> 
> There was actual a whole debacle afterwards with one kids parents threatening to sue us etc. It eventually died down and then all the same dudes wanted to be "cool" with us afterwards. Sure, we're "cool". Here's your $25 nickel bag sport.
> 
> I also had a large group of religious fuckers who would try to jump me (so christian right?) in the locker room after I proclaimed in one class that "God is a LIE"! Somehow a very large mexican goth rocker named Lewis decided he was on my side and no one was gonna fuck with me. I ended up giving Lewis free acid all the time. Thanks buddy.


Yep I was a skater, had longish hair, no acid though sadly. Hungout with some who did but I was a drinker and fell for dare nonsense. I was cool with people doing drugs, but I did see some very close friends from middle school fall into heroin and the like. Nothing was more depressing than seeing an old best friend with hospital tubes shoved down his throat after ODing (this was shortly after HS, we had drifted apart prior) when I worked their and received a call to go pick him up from CT.

He'd wanted to get together after he got out and work on getting clean. Two weeks later he was picked up shooting up behind a gas station. I hope he is doing well now, but I seriously doubt it


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 10, 2014)

Haha you guys are funny. I wasn't really considered any type of anything back then. I guess I was considered a LOSER. I was OBSESSED with Cannabis since I was 12. For most of my teens I was in the basement toking up, making bongs and trying to grow cannabis with bag seeds and lights my mother had been prescribed for seasonal depression. It was perfect. This was all right around the time the internet became available to the public. Hippy mom for the win! We even had a fucking glass drilling machine haha. How lucky was I?

Funny thing is now all the people who called me a loser for not going out getting shit faced at parties every weekend and doing dumb shit along side them are pretty much losers now yetI'm happy and healthy with a wonderful wife and family.  CANNABIS FOR THE WIN!

Definitely used LSD a few times.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 10, 2014)

Lol I am glad to see I am not alone with having started smoking ganj before it was socially acceptable. Started at 12 but up until 16 it was a weekend thing, theni moved to the sticks where there was nothing to do but hustle, get in trouble and blaze.
Guess I am one of those weirdos that moved freely between "cliques" and not really beefing with any one group in particular, just people I considered assholes. Course I guess that comes with the territoryof being known as the weed guy of my school, me and my close friends were like hs kingpin status lol thinking we were running shit.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 10, 2014)

What's weird is I remember going to Borders (remember those giant book stores?) And grabbing cannabis magazines and pornos (of course) to glance over way before I was into the culture. They were always buried in my PC magazines of course 

Always was interested in the counter culture. Ran parallel to my budding political philosophy at my young age. Yet I still bought into the DARE nonsense. Smoked Salvia and realized DARE fucking lied to me, drugs were fun and had their place


----------



## joeshivo (Nov 10, 2014)

Why is breebay always down? Seems kinda dumb to have your website down almost every weekend and for a dew days at a time sometimes. I enjoy looking at the tester updates


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 10, 2014)

For real, there are a lot threads I been diving into over there. Lots of info and strain reports


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 10, 2014)

Everything comes and goes in circles.

I've run into so many of the football cavemen guys later in life. Guess how many are in the NFL? Yep, none.

Guess how many are fat alcoholics and work manual labor jobs? Several.

One of them got caught about 5 years ago stealing copper wire off a ranch/farm a bit east of us. But he was caught by the owner of the property who happened to be a wielding a shotgun. Football bro doesn't have a head anymore. Property owner was tried and ended up walking.


----------



## Scroga (Nov 10, 2014)

Like this thread lol

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DustyNugs (Nov 10, 2014)

3/3 germination on both the Sensi/Deadly G and Giesel/Appy, they're going into cups tonight! So far, 4/5 of my germed Bodhi collection have been vigorous growers. The Silver Mountains I popped only got 2/3 and then those two turned out to be slow vegging males . I f-ed up 2/3 of my Lemon Zingers I popped, but the lone surviving male LZ was my favorite looking plant in the garden for a while. My SSDD and Golden Triangle put anything else I run next to them to shame... 

Tiger's milk has been a great grow so far, 2/3 female that I've yet to flower. One seems a little more sativa/Appy side (branchy and thinner leaf blades) and one has these HUGE Tiger paw style fan leaves that I'm guessing is Bubba Kush leaning. The tiger paw pheno does not like to be cloned unfortunately, gotta keep trying before I flower her. I've got a clone from the Appy leaner so hopefully she'll get the flip soon!

Sensi/G (left) and Giesel/Appy


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 10, 2014)

Only three each? Lame. No offence but how much info do you want to gather for B from three beans each?...


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 10, 2014)

@DustyNugs have you tried a aero cloner? 

It will spit out tough rooting strains in no time


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 10, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Only three each? Lame. No offence but how much info do you want to gather for B from three beans each?...





Mad Hamish said:


> Only three each? Lame. No offence but how much info do you want to gather for B from three beans each?...


I would never request to be a tester if I couldn't pop a full pack.

Why I don't test. 

I kinda thought that was part of the deal?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 10, 2014)

Damn where do you sign up? My last round I cracked 65 beans. :O


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 10, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Damn where do you sign up? My last round I cracked 65 beans. :O


Now thats a test


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 11, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Now thats a test


Yeah lol test for Bodhi would be nice to offset some costs as well as have access to quality genetics.

Still waiting on 2 bodhi packs from 2 different banks. Skylotus and Dream Beaver.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 11, 2014)

I figure im gona pop beans any way might as well try something uncharted


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 11, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Only three each? Lame. No offence but how much info do you want to gather for B from three beans each?...


I'm popping 4 of each, doesn't mean I won't pop more. The idea of testing is to send them out to people who test a little here and a little there to get a larger view of the strain in general. Even with a large room I wouldn't put all my eggs in one basket.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 11, 2014)

I agree With you but growing all 10 means they're getting basically the same conditions

this way a better view of
phenos, growth characteristics,
yeild potency all theses things are Best measured side by side

not saying your wrong just my 2


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 11, 2014)

In ideal conditions you could run hundreds of beans to pick that special few
alas I have to stick with 10to15 at a time


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 11, 2014)

True but that's why you get 10 beans to 30 people. You can then see how they perform in a variety of different setups, experience of growers and selection. No wrong way, but I'd take that over one person running a hundred. 

My set up over all doesn't change. Minus heat issues from the summer which I could have prevented, almost all my variables stay the same.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 11, 2014)

Agreed
except the one running a hundred obviously 100 is a huge number but compared agriculture its a drop in the bucket 
just sayin im sure someone can handle it

shanti?


----------



## DustyNugs (Nov 11, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Only three each? Lame. No offence but how much info do you want to gather for B from three beans each?...


Well fuck it, I'll dunk the rest then... Gotta few more weeks and I'll have an entire room to devote to Bodhi testers, was just trying to get a few started asap. Thanks Mad



Cold$moke said:


> @DustyNugs have you tried a aero cloner?
> 
> It will spit out tough rooting strains in no time


Do all my cloning the ole' fashioned way, will definitely look into this though. My SSDD#1 doesn't like to root easily either.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 11, 2014)

DustyNugs said:


> Well fuck it, I'll dunk the rest then... Gotta few more weeks and I'll have an entire room to devote to Bodhi testers, was just trying to get a few started asap. Thanks Mad
> 
> 
> 
> Do all my cloning the ole' fashioned way, will definitely look into this though. My SSDD#1 doesn't like to root easily either.


I really like the aero cloners Dusty. I had a 60 site one for years. It finally took a shit and I decided to just use the peat plugs instead. Figured it was best due to power outages and what not. FUCK that! It wasn't more than 6 months, and many failed clones before I ran out and bought a new cloning machine. It's really the way to go IMO. Very rarely does a cut not root


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 11, 2014)

Clone bucket for the win. Minus power outages, I always get a clone. Can take some time, but usually when I'm running it, I'm cloning strains for flower and to sex them. 

Also have some luck with cubes but not nearly as good


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 11, 2014)

I wasn't kidding where do I sign up? If anyone can hit me up in PM that'd be greatly appreciated. I'd love to have access to nice genetics without having to burn big holes in my pocket. It's a nice exchange for giving a large portion or all of my garden space to Bodhi.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 11, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> I wasn't kidding where do I sign up? If anyone can hit me up in PM that'd be greatly appreciated. I'd love to have access to nice genetics without having to burn big holes in my pocket. It's a nice exchange for giving a large portion or all of my garden space to Bodhi.



Go back a few pages. I posted the ask in its entirety. I know from the bay he's been busy so it could take a while for him to respond


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah I got an email from ms.b around halloween that they are still slrting through all the emailz and will be sending testers out shortly


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 11, 2014)

You must be a proud papa Amos. I can't wait till the day I get my first leaf nuggie. What strain?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks - cute ain't it?  It's off a GDP Phantom Cookies. 

In Bodhi news, the fast solos stash clone will come down tomorrow @56 days. I'd have taken it sooner, but not anticipating a fast finish, the flush wasn't began until day 49. The other ss clone is at least 10 more days.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I really like the aero cloners Dusty. I had a 60 site one for years. It finally took a shit and I decided to just use the peat plugs instead. Figured it was best due to power outages and what not. FUCK that! It wasn't more than 6 months, and many failed clones before I ran out and bought a new cloning machine. It's really the way to go IMO. Very rarely does a cut not root


Ha ha ha ha yea buddy lol once you get wet you dont go back for the clones at least


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 11, 2014)

[QUOTE="DustyNugs, post: 11045378, 



Do all my cloning the ole' fashioned way, will definitely look into this though. My SSDD#1 doesn't like to root easily either.[/QUOTE]
Hey man look up the thread cloning with no gels or powders


----------



## coolkid.02 (Nov 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm popping 4 of each, doesn't mean I won't pop more. The idea of testing is to send them out to people who test a little here and a little there to get a larger view of the strain in general. Even with a large room I wouldn't put all my eggs in one basket.


The idea of testing is to get feedback and results as quick as possible. If 10 beans is a full basket or your room isn't dialed, you probably aren't suited to be a tester IMO.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 11, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> The idea of testing is to get feedback and results as quick as possible. If 10 beans is a full basket or your room isn't dialed, you probably aren't suited to be a tester IMO.


Perhaps, but I cycle through strains and keep a journal on every plant. Every grower is different. Not all of us will toss out plants we depend on for medicine to stay legal on an unknown. Unfortunately I can't run multiple thousand watts. Doesn't mean I can't give feedback on my experience


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 11, 2014)

I'd also like to add, I like to save some beans in the event something goes terribly awry or if I want to revisit something later. 

I really like Bodhis gear. I am particularly fond of his no longer available appy crosses (minus the ones that are still on the market). Once something is gone, as many of you know, it's gone. It's nice to know that you still have those building blocks available to revisit. I have 5 or 6 appy crosses for instance. Some I know are gone. Take ancient OG, the mothers gone but I'm still holding some of those beans (and have two or three, I forgot) going for round two to find a female.


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2014)

I always keep me 2-4 beans out of my packs...just in case.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> I always keep me 2-4 beans out of my packs...just in case.


Pretty much me too, I try to keep five, as it's a good number to hope to get some males and females if I desired to open a line and go digging. 

Also I can't even count how many plants/strains I've grown in the short time I've been doing this. I do use medical tongue depression sticks for labels, I've gone through a box of a 100. I maximize space and pretty much pop 6-8 beans every two months. With testers now, I don't need to buy beans (although I have an urge, gotta snag wish mountain as I'd love to have a family of Afkan)


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 11, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> The idea of testing is to get feedback and results as quick as possible. If 10 beans is a full basket or your room isn't dialed, you probably aren't suited to be a tester IMO.


This is why I have never thrown my hat in the ring to be a tester. If I can't commit to running a full pack and get quick feedback to the breeder then I don't see the point. Not saying Im right, just the way I look at it.

Ironically though I culled a couple plants from my grow shortly after this Bodhi test drop and ended up germinating a 10 pck of Caramel Candy Kush from Dynasty. Oh well


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 11, 2014)

My main objective to testing is just to try great genetics

and have a say in what I think is a good or bad strain

too many strains get listed as being awsome when in all Reality are mediocre at best


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 11, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> My main objective to testing is just to try great genetics
> 
> and have a say in what I think is a good or bad strain
> 
> too many strains get listed as being awsome when in all Reality are mediocre at best


Honest feedback either way Im sure is appreciated by the breeder


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 11, 2014)

Exactly and B listed so many strains, he needs multiple testers to get an idea of how things work. The man couldn't possibly test them all adequately. Plus I feel this test is more about getting an idea of the new males. I'd think if he cared about how big or how many to run and in what time frame, he certainly would have framed his posting in such a way to reflect it


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 11, 2014)

Yup im kinda cut and dry 

some might say ass hole

I prefer to the point

I see no need to sugar coat stuff to people this is real life lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 11, 2014)

For most breeders I woild agree with you stow since they usually only test a few strains at a time but bodhi has like 4 dozen strains he is testing. So whole I am sure a little vetting of testers is done can't be to choosey when you have that much testing to get done.
I myself will have room to pop a full pack of testers when they arrive but if they send two I will prob run a half pack of each and start the resresult once those are sexed. But I can see both points of view


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 11, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> For most breeders I woild agree with you stow since they usually only test a few strains at a time but bodhi has like 4 dozen strains he is testing. So whole I am sure a little vetting of testers is done can't be to choosey when you have that much testing to get done.
> I myself will have room to pop a full pack of testers when they arrive but if they send two I will prob run a half pack of each and start the resresult once those are sexed. But I can see both points of view


I feel ya. That's just my opinion. I've never tested a single seed in my life so Im only speculating. I suppose as long as someone doesn't sit on the seeds for a year it's all good


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 11, 2014)

I always thought the idea of testing was to simply record data and provide it to the breeder. Identify pheno's, flowering times, general vigor, ease of growth. Testing potency through consumption, feedback on flavor and aromas. Of course pictures or videos would be of major help.

Maybe kind of like video game testing. Would they take it a step further and look for flaws, purposely abusing the plants in certain ways? Stressing them to see how weak or strong they are. Maybe they want people with certain room specifications similar to how game developers want people with specific systems to test the game in a wide range of "environments"? That would be pretty neat.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 11, 2014)

Ya, I put all bean poppin plans on hold once I found out there was still strains to be tested. Sucks because their is some stuff in my fridge I am really itching to germ, but I have always been one to go on the less traveled path so testers are exciting lol.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 11, 2014)

I believe b has a "dirty room" for stress testing but obviously using a large pool of growers you get a mix of skill sets and evironments so stress will prob happen intentional or not. 
Shit I saw some guys on breedbay talking about testing outdoors so obviously most of that wont take place till next season anyways


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 11, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> I always thought the idea of testing was to simply record data and provide it to the breeder. Identify pheno's, flowering times, general vigor, ease of growth. Testing potency through consumption, feedback on flavor and aromas. Of course pictures or videos would be of major help.
> 
> Maybe kind of like video game testing. Would they take it a step further and look for flaws, purposely abusing the plants in certain ways? Stressing them to see how weak or strong they are. Maybe they want people with certain room specifications similar to how game developers want people with specific systems to test the game in a wide range of "environments"? That would be pretty neat.


I agree ,at the end of the day

your still gona tell the breeder whether or not you think its worth anything

then the breeder has to sift throught the yays and nays and come to a decision


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I feel ya. That's just my opinion. I've never tested a single seed in my life so Im only speculating. I suppose as long as someone doesn't sit on the seeds for a year it's all good



Every time you pop a new bean you are testing  still make sure that a plant isn't intersexed, I keep personal notes on all my strains that I've ran. 

I think the only obligation when taking testers is to make sure you get feedback to others. I've got other testers up next and I will be sure to publish them online as giving feedback is important.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 11, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> I agree at the end of the day
> 
> your still gona tell the breeder whether or not you think its worth anything
> 
> then the breeder has to sift throught the yays and nays and come to a decision


Of course they will need to know the general opinion on the smoke but I would have thought it's more about flower times, yields and general stability of the strain. It's like if the strain has 10 reported pheno(for example) they know they gotta go back and re work/stabilize the strain or whatever.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 11, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Of course they will need to know the general opinion on the smoke but I would have thought it's more about flower times, yields and general stability of the strain. It's like if the strain has 10 reported pheno(for example) they know they gotta go back and re work/stabilize the strain or whatever.


All parts of Journaling in my opinion. It's hard when someone makes this many creations to have an idea on these variables


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 11, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Of course they will need to know the general opinion on the smoke but I would have thought it's more about flower times, yields and general stability of the strain. It's like if the strain has 10 reported pheno(for example) they know they gotta go back and re work/stabilize the strain or whatever.


Yes I said I AGREED WITH YOU lol (edit)but after that you still say whether or not you would keep it
not just a smoke report


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 11, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Yes I said I AGREED WITH YOU lol (edit)but after that you still say whether or not you would keep it
> not just a smoke report


Sorry but I could not refrain myself.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Nov 11, 2014)

Pretty sad testing standards around here...

What breeder doesn't want all bean popped immediately with as much info on the grow as possible? 

Don't get it twisted, Bodhi's been making loads of beans and selling out for years... 

He's doing us a favor, not the other way around.


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> Pretty sad testing standards around here...
> 
> What breeder doesn't want all bean popped immediately with as much info on the grow as possible?
> 
> ...


I allways pop 2-3 packs of test beans,that helps me keep some of each,plus most of what I test is already out.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 11, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> What breeder doesn't want all bean popped immediately with as much info on the grow as possible?


I agree with this. That's how I would approach it.



coolkid.02 said:


> He's doing us a favor, not the other way around.


I disagree here. This is mutually beneficial. He *needs* people to test these before they can be sold. With an untested strain you stand a much higher chance of getting something that is unstable, or utter crap. Devoting 10 spots in your garden to that is no big favor he's doing anyone. 2 way street IMO.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't get why people get worked up about it. I'm glad some of you can dedicate an entire space to testers.

All that matters is that they get popped and reported on.

I'm happy to have 4/4 on both Afkan x 88 and Afkan x SL. I'm not going to apologize for having a small garden with plants I need to keep, complying with the law as much as possible, and keeping plants I know perform over the unknown

Nonetheless I shall report back the good, the bad and the ugly (I doubt that).


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 11, 2014)

And I run into males in either lines, I'll pop some more. I'm excited for these, they are what I requested and I'm pleased to have a shot at giving some input.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I don't get why people get worked up about it. I'm glad some of you can dedicate an entire space to testers.
> 
> All that matters is that they get popped and reported on.
> 
> ...


Totally get what you're saying. But here's the problem as I see it:

Let's just say you get 2 females. One is pretty good and the other you don't really care for. You report on this. Then it's time to pop more beans. Do you pop more of the testers you were less than impressed with or something else you've been wanting. Problem is there are 7 more beans that no one is gonna know about maybe ever?

No big deal to me. I ain't Bodhi.

I just thought it was funny how he got flooded with emails this time because it got posted here and other places off of BB but everyone here is only poppin a few beans. Hey, free beans. I get it. Lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm not going to apologize for having a small garden with plants I need to keep, complying with the law as much as possible, and keeping plants I know perform over the unknown
> 
> Nonetheless I shall report back the good, the bad and the ugly (I doubt that).


If I were Bodhi, and I read RIU, I'd give you a couple packs of your choice on the house. There's no telling how many people you've influenced to purchase Bodhi based on your consistent praise. 
]


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> If I were Bodhi, and I read RIU, I'd give you a couple packs of your choice on the house. There's no telling how many people you've influenced to purchase Bodhi based on your consistent praise.
> ]


I'm probably one of them. I purchased directly because of this thread.  No specific influence. Just the pictures speak for themselves.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 11, 2014)

Well I've grown some plants I wasn't over all impressed with. Not disappointed, but White Lotus #2 I have right now won't be in the garden long... just gotta do due diligence and see how it's smoke is, but if you recall I wasn't exactly thrilled with round 1 with this strain. Huge producer of quality, just not the extra mile I'm looking for. Her sister is looking much better but the smoke is the final decision, not just cause the gal looks good. 

Yet I'll still hunt through the pack later. Particularly since I have an idea of what I had before and what it was like, but even a pack of any strain won't necessarily be the genetic lotto. I know that, and it's part of the hunt. 

I have a good idea of what snow lotus traits are, and I know he is a good papa. Excited for some more heavy hitting indica on the 88g, in fact the TER are jumping the line after China Yunnan and MLI #2, both gals. 

I can see your point, but some people here have had terrible luck with males. Some only getting 2 females or worse. Surely they wouldn't necessarily judge the strain on just 2, but it's still worth taking note and reporting it. I'm kinda sad I don't have the one outstanding (slightly different than her sisters) superstitious. Wasn't necessarily what I wanted, but in hindsight she was an excellent plant. Done in 9 weeks, a good day high, decent producer, I'm stoned off of Goji, so pardon the rambling.

Point being is a bunch of people reporting, in different environments, in different styles, making different selections is a very effective and efficient means of getting something tested. 

I'd probably make some type of questionnaire sent back, that way I could look for answers to specific questions, but I'm a nerd like that.



Amos Otis said:


> If I were Bodhi, and I read RIU, I'd give you a couple packs of your choice on the house. There's no telling how many people you've influenced to purchase Bodhi based on your consistent praise.
> ]


I rep, as in praise, his gear because it's pretty solid. I love some of the plants I've had, and I've grown totally terrible plants from breeders people recommend and like. It's always the luck of the draw but damn I've had some fucked up plants, that other people have complained about, that never should have been released. Shit, if they would have been tested I'm sure they wouldn't have because people would publish that shit before you wasted your time and money.


----------



## okiejack (Nov 11, 2014)

Everytime I get on rollitup . This thread is the first place I go . Even before I was a member . I have some blue tara comin from seedsman but I'm really looking for some goji or lucky charms . Anybody have the down low on those 2? Been wanting a seed shop to take my money for months now. Lol with no luck .


----------



## okiejack (Nov 11, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm probably one of them. I purchased directly because of this thread.  No specific influence. Just the pictures speak for themselves.


You say you purchase directly from bodhi ?


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 11, 2014)

I think he means he purchased directly because of this thread lol


----------



## okiejack (Nov 11, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> I think he mean he purchased directly because of this thread lol


Oh gotcha . Man I see seedsman had some restock on bodhi . Got a free shipping code to stick something with my order .Recommendations ?


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 11, 2014)

All on you I just received
snow Leopard

and I want to try all lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 11, 2014)

okiejack said:


> You say you purchase directly from bodhi ?


No I did not say that. Cold$moke's got it!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 11, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> and I want to try all lol


pretty much this.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 11, 2014)

Well here's some Goji nicely beginning the slow cure. So nice to have a couple good jars of nugs with more to come.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 11, 2014)

Yogurt: Fruit on the bottom or premixed? Discuss.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 11, 2014)

As good as those bud shots are that root pic made me go "waaahhh??"
You use fabric pots I am guessing since the bottom looks kinda like it has formed to the bag lol
And I prefer fruit on the bottom with some oatmeal in it


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 11, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> As good as those bud shots are that root pic made me go "waaahhh??"
> You use fabric pots I am guessing since the bottom looks kinda like it has formed to the bag lol
> And I prefer fruit on the bottom with some oatmeal in it


Plastic 1 gallon bags. That was before transplant for flower


----------



## coolkid.02 (Nov 11, 2014)

Tonight You reminds me of Hazey Grapes.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 11, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> Tonight You reminds me of Hazey Grapes.


what?


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 11, 2014)

Ha, was just wondering where he went the other day.

May as well be Santa Claus if I'm hazy grapes


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 12, 2014)

There are other people in here that remind me way more of Hazy.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 12, 2014)

He was one of a kind special. Dude never grew plants and had such a boner for sativas that he chopped at like week 5 after torturing them.


----------



## calicat (Nov 12, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> Pretty sad testing standards around here...
> 
> What breeder doesn't want all bean popped immediately with as much info on the grow as possible?
> 
> ...


Not to mention that cat goes to areas to acquire landraces in some not so friendly canna territory. Only a handful of breeders still continue to do this. The actions that B exemplifies for us that choose to run his wares is quite moving.


----------



## calicat (Nov 12, 2014)

okiejack said:


> Everytime I get on rollitup . This thread is the first place I go . Even before I was a member . I have some blue tara comin from seedsman but I'm really looking for some goji or lucky charms . Anybody have the down low on those 2? Been wanting a seed shop to take my money for months now. Lol with no luck .


Those strains you are looking for not to mention different mother cuts of Goji can be found at seedvaultofcalifornia. Email [email protected] for a list and transaction instructions. Good luck.


----------



## Mr.Head (Nov 12, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> Tonight You reminds me of Hazey Grapes.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 12, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


>


Lol I'm not sure why he jumped on me for disagreeing with how I handle testers but whatever, ain't no skin off my back. 

Gotta save that image, it could be useful down the road


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 12, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> Tonight You reminds me of Hazey Grapes.


That's kinda.. a low blow chief..


Speaking of the testers however, I don't think there would be many to qualify by some of your standards.

To run an entire pack of testers would require me to get rid of everything else, and since they're testers I couldn't even consider that. If they only wanted expert growers who could run full packs I am sure they would have said that.

They sent the beans and I will send back an honest review in a timely manner.. I don't think anybody is obligated to do much else in this situation..


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 12, 2014)

blowincherrypie said:


> That's kinda.. a low blow chief..


Still can't figure out why he'd say that, but it's obviously untrue.

Crazy hazy was entertaining to say the least, i just felt bad for him as he obviously had some issues.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Still can't figure out why he'd say that, but it's obviously untrue.
> 
> Crazy hazy was entertaining to say the least, i just felt bad for him as he obviously had some issues.


Some people take this place (and growing weed) way too seriously. I mean really. We're growing fucking weed, not solving world hunger. You're doing your thing and helping patients....who cares what some random cat on a weed forum thinks.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 12, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Some people take this place (and growing weed) way too seriously. I mean really. We're growing fucking weed, not solving world hunger. You're doing your thing and helping patients....who cares what some random cat on a weed forum thinks.


Truth. Just odd to be attacked for no reason. To each their own. I find it humorous really, hazy couldn't even keep a garden alive. 

Life goes on. In other news, other white lotus will be coming down this week. Excited for upcoming Bodhi, Ancient OG, Pagoda, TER, Lemon Zinger, Lucky Charms f2, and the Afkan testers.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 12, 2014)

@coolkid.02 as much as I respect your opinion as a grower (your description of black triangle is what made me grab it) I dont understand why you are trying to make this personal. He is growing 4 of 2 packs and plans to run the rest of them. He plans to document it as well so its not like he got the testers and just cut out, so why the bad vibes? Ty seems as fine a grower as any to have test for you


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Truth. Just odd to be attacked for no reason. To each their own. I find it humorous really, hazy couldn't even keep a garden alive.
> 
> Life goes on. In other news, other white lotus will be coming down this week. Excited for upcoming Bodhi, Ancient OG, Pagoda, TER, Lemon Zinger, Lucky Charms f2, and the Afkan testers.



I don't know Bodhi. Never talked to or met the man.... but from what I understand he's as good a person as you will find. I'd bet dollars to donuts that he would find someone talking shit to a person that doesn't deserve it more objectionable than you taking a couple months to get all of the testers popped.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 12, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> @coolkid.02 as much as I respect your opinion as a grower (your description of black triangle is what made me grab it) I dont understand why you are trying to make this personal. He is growing 4 of 2 packs and plans to run the rest of them. He plans to document it as well so its not like he got the testers and just cut out, so why the bad vibes? Ty seems as fine a grower as any to have test for you


Thanks for the complement my friend. I like to think I'm pretty solid when it comes to growing. Can always improve and learn new things from other great growers in this thread and on this board overall


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 12, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't know Bodhi. Never talked to or met the man.... but from what I understand he's as good a person as you will find. I'd bet dollars to donuts that he would find someone talking shit to a person that doesn't deserve it more objectionable than you taking a couple months to get all of the testers popped.


His wife sent me a nice email and he's always been kind on the boards to all. Besides his genetics being solid, I like his positive attitude and over all kindness


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Some people take this place (and growing weed) way too seriously.


Thank you, Captain Obvious.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Thank you, Captain Obvious.


Internet....SERIOUS BUSINESS!!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Thank you, Captain Obvious.


Lol to funny, thats my cscreen name on IC


----------



## genuity (Nov 12, 2014)

How the Internet werks......!!!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Thank you, Captain Obvious.


You're welcome Dr. Doomsday.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> You're welcome Dr. Doomsday.


As you surely know by now, that's only one of many appealing facets of mi personalidad. 

On a related note, there have been no tiger sightings in the area.

Again.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> As you surely know by now, that's only one of many appealing facets of mi personalidad.
> 
> On a related note, there have been no tiger sightings in the area.
> 
> Again.


Well he outted you as a dangerous LEO


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Well he outted you as a dangerous LEO


He was half right.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> On a related note, there have been no tiger sightings in the area.
> 
> Again.


^Captain Oblivious^ 

You sure about that?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> ^Captain Oblivious^
> 
> You sure about that?


Yeah. But if you mean RIU, well, I _do _live in constant fear of the dreaded *blackline. *


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## mr mustache (Nov 12, 2014)

Man this thread is really harshin my mellow. I need some yogurt now.
  
Lucky Charms solos stash


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 12, 2014)

Very pretty! Is this your first go with them or have you smoked them already?


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Very pretty! Is this your first go with them or have you smoked them already?


First go with either.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 12, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> First go with either.





mr mustache said:


> First go with either.


Any problems? How many females you running?


----------



## okiejack (Nov 12, 2014)

calicat said:


> Those strains you are looking for not to mention different mother cuts of Goji can be found at seedvaultofcalifornia. Email [email protected] for a list and transaction instructions. Good luck.


Anybody ever try these people ? Thought I would ask before I order . They come in breeders packs ?


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Any problems? How many females you running?


few of each.

problems: 2 SS branches have snapped from the weight.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 12, 2014)

okiejack said:


> Anybody ever try these people ? Thought I would ask before I order . They come in breeders packs ?


I uswd them recently, only cash orders but you have to send it as priority mail so atleadt you can track it. I was happy with my order, they came in the breeders packs with the gold labels intact. I will be ordering from them again because they send an extra pack of bodhi. I got thaishine x snowlotus and have not seen a lot of grown on those so pretty pumped to have recieved them.
They have a lot of strains other banks have either sold out of or never carried in the first place plus I would rather buy american lol.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 12, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> I uswd them recently, only cash orders but you have to send it as priority mail so atleadt you can track it. I was happy with my order, they came in the breeders packs with the gold labels intact. I will be ordering from them again because they send an extra pack of bodhi. I got thaishine x snowlotus and have not seen a lot of grown on those so pretty pumped to have recieved them.
> They have a lot of strains other banks have either sold out of or never carried in the first place plus I would rather buy american lol.


Oh those sounds nice! Make sure to update us on those bad gals


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 12, 2014)

Well I emailed them about testing. Wish me luck. I'd love to save money on beans and at the same time provide a service back to Bodhi.

I'm willing to give half my garden. I'm a sucker for the hype but all of the pictures in this thread speak for themselves.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Oh those sounds nice! Make sure to update us on those bad gals


They wont be on the scene for a minute but when theyhit ground you guys will be the first to know.
Was kinda wondering why he never released thaishine but used it in this cross, sounds like a tasty cross to me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2014)

Goji f2 #4


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 13, 2014)

Har har! Thou naives and serfs shall not have the glorious bounty of emeralds and sapphires! If I had 3 wishes from the will of azgaban I would doth grant thee nuggets of jabbas, mountain wishes and afkansas. Har Har Har thy fellow armigers. Praise the dragon of Firey Nodule stinks. Hella.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 13, 2014)

Beautiful man. How far along?


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 13, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Beautiful man. How far along?


Day 70. Soon cometh down.


----------



## Mr.Head (Nov 13, 2014)

Stupid window fan can't get the damn thermometer to work right due to the fluctuating weather, lost the cola of the blue tara molded in the jar, luckily it was left in a jar by itself. Temps have been going from 18-25 daily in like 5-8 hours. I guess I should have taken the cola apart into little buds... but it was so purdy!

I guess I am looking for a independent fan thermostat today.

Prolly like 5-7g's. Lost. The rest is sitting out on a board now drying out till I feel comfortable putting it away again. These constant fluctuations are fucking horrible. It was like T-shirt weather Monday today there's an inch of snow on the ground.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 13, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Stupid window fan can't get the damn thermometer to work right due to the fluctuating weather, lost the cola of the blue tara molded in the jar, luckily it was left in a jar by itself. Temps have been going from 18-25 daily in like 5-8 hours. I guess I should have taken the cola apart into little buds... but it was so purdy!
> 
> I guess I am looking for a independent fan thermostat today.
> 
> Prolly like 5-7g's. Lost. The rest is sitting out on a board now drying out till I feel comfortable putting it away again. These constant fluctuations are fucking horrible. It was like T-shirt weather Monday today there's an inch of snow on the ground.


Sorry about the lose man. Can't dry them put a bit more prior to jarring? 

I almost always break down large colas. They don't fit in jars easily and it's hard to get them weighed when necessary


----------



## Mr.Head (Nov 13, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Sorry about the lose man. Can't dry them put a bit more prior to jarring?
> 
> I almost always break down large colas. They don't fit in jars easily and it's hard to get them weighed when necessary


They were crispy when I jarred em, I usually take em out after a couple days in the jar but was worried I was drying to fast so i didn't this time. 

Could have been a lot worse, everything else looks fine and has been out for 20 minutes on a board, and will do that again later.


----------



## Bullethighway (Nov 13, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> I uswd them recently, only cash orders but you have to send it as priority mail so atleadt you can track it. I was happy with my order, they came in the breeders packs with the gold labels intact. I will be ordering from them again because they send an extra pack of bodhi. I got thaishine x snowlotus and have not seen a lot of grown on those so pretty pumped to have recieved them.
> They have a lot of strains other banks have either sold out of or never carried in the first place plus I would rather buy american lol.


wwhat is it buy two packs get a free pack

From seed vault

How much they cost per pack
if someone dont mind answering


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 13, 2014)

Its 76 bucks a pack and idk the exact perameters of the freebies but I ordered two packs and got a free one. Shoot them an email and they will tell you order instructions and what they have in stock


----------



## Bullethighway (Nov 13, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Its 76 bucks a pack and idk the exact perameters of the freebies but I ordered two packs and got a free one. Shoot them an email and they will tell you order instructions and what they have in stock


----------



## Bullethighway (Nov 13, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Its 76 bucks a pack and idk the exact perameters of the freebies but I ordered two packs and got a free one. Shoot them an email and they will tell you order instructions and what they have in stock


Ok thanks
I think ill do that
Still gonna be a month before i can do anything
funds are low
Just spent bout 300work on some bog gear

Bodhi has too much to choose from
I origanly wanted mt temple and satsuma
but he keeps throwing all this other stuff out

So by time i have fundsmaybe more new be out there and I'll go from there


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 13, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Stupid window fan can't get the damn thermometer to work right due to the fluctuating weather, lost the cola of the blue tara molded in the jar, luckily it was left in a jar by itself. Temps have been going from 18-25 daily in like 5-8 hours. I guess I should have taken the cola apart into little buds... but it was so purdy!
> 
> I guess I am looking for a independent fan thermostat today.
> 
> Prolly like 5-7g's. Lost. The rest is sitting out on a board now drying out till I feel comfortable putting it away again. These constant fluctuations are fucking horrible. It was like T-shirt weather Monday today there's an inch of snow on the ground.


Gotta check out those Boveda packs..


----------



## DustyNugs (Nov 13, 2014)

Morning all! I don't post many veg pics but here's a tent full of Bodhi about to get the flip. I hate to bring it back up, but one little thing about my testers. I'm gonna go straight to the man himself and ask what he wants me to do. This has NEVER been about "free beans." As I see it, he has too much to search through and too little time/space. Instead of going through the regular means of hand picking testers, he made it public "hoping it won't backfire." I have $1200 worth of Bodhi gear sitting in my fridge now and won't hesitate to drop another grand, I believe in him! I'm still about to have an entire bedroom open up and it will be the perfect area to run nothing but testers. If he never sends me another pack, that's fine, I'll still buy his gear!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 13, 2014)

DustyNugs said:


> I hate to bring it back up, but one little thing about my testers. I'm gonna go straight to the man himself and ask what he wants me to do. This has NEVER been about "free beans."
> 
> View attachment 3292867


When TY posted the list, I saw a couple of things - can't remember what - and sent off an e-mail to bodhi. Never heard anything back, and when people started reporting receiving testers and mails, I'd figured they wisely chose other peeps. But I got an e-mail yesterday, and they say they are sending out a ton in the next couple of days - that 98% of peeps that asked will get testers.

I immediately mailed back and asked them _not _to send testers, or to provide a return address if they were already sent. I'm far to in to future gardens to run anything else.



D_Urbmon said:


> Well I emailed them about testing. Wish me luck. I'd love to save money on beans and at the same time provide a service back to Bodhi.
> 
> I'm willing to give half my garden. I'm a sucker for the hype but all of the pictures in this thread speak for themselves.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 13, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3292731 View attachment 3292733 View attachment 3292735
> 
> Har har! Thou naives and serfs shall not have the glorious bounty of emeralds and sapphires! If I had 3 wishes from the will of azgaban I would doth grant thee nuggets of jabbas, mountain wishes and afkansas. Har Har Har thy fellow armigers. Praise the dragon of Firey Nodule stinks. Hella.


Which is the Jabba? I recently gave the remainder of my JS beans to a buddy, and will be getting clones back soon. I ran five earlier but only got one female, he got 3 out of 4 females which just finished and says one is extremely stank nasty, so I am very interested in that one, he also got one that was an impressive yielder and one that was very bubba-like in nature.

_Testing isn't and shouldn't be about free beans, but free beans are one of the best motivations for testing, so mentioning them shouldn't be some kind of taboo. I look at it as a trade for growing potentially hazardous genetics. As far as the finances go, if you are financially dependent on the outcome of every single plant you grow, then perhaps testing is not the way to go as these are *unproven, potentially unreleasable genetics* that could cause some problems with your garden. So, and I'm not saying this is the case with anyone, but if you're doing it because you need the free seeds than you definitely need to evaluate whether you should be testing in the first place. I have had testers in which a large percent of females showed hermaphroditic behavior and pollenated nearly everything else in the room. If I had paid for these beans and gotten them without any kind of warning, I would certainly be pissed. However, they were free, and the risk of intersexiness is a vital part of testing itself. At any rate, in these days of extracts and concentrates, a bunch of seedy herb is no longer really the armageddon-like scenario that it once was. I remember in one of the more recent testing posts B said he was not really concerned with the skills of the growers as he wanted feedback from all skill levels; but I do remember him mentioning in another earlier post that he wanted testers to be able to run at least 7 of each strain to get a good sampling of females. I plan to start my entire packs, I just like to stagger them a little, just in case anything goes wrong with the first batch I will still have enough to get at least a couple females._


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 13, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Which is the Jabba? I recently gave the remainder of my JS beans to a buddy, and will be getting clones back soon. I ran five earlier but only got one female, he got 3 out of 4 females which just finished and says one is extremely stank nasty, so I am very interested in that one, he also got one that was an impressive yielder and one that was very bubba-like in nature.
> 
> _Testing isn't and shouldn't be about free beans, but free beans are one of the best motivations for testing, so mentioning them shouldn't be some kind of taboo. I look at it as a trade for growing potentially hazardous genetics. As far as the finances go, if you are financially dependent on the outcome of every single plant you grow, then perhaps testing is not the way to go as these are *unproven, potentially unreleasable genetics* that could cause some problems with your garden. So, and I'm not saying this is the case with anyone, but if you're doing it because you need the free seeds than you definitely need to evaluate whether you should be testing in the first place. I have had testers in which a large percent of females showed hermaphroditic behavior and pollenated nearly everything else in the room. If I had paid for these beans and gotten them without any kind of warning, I would certainly be pissed. However, they were free, and the risk of intersexiness is a vital part of testing itself. At any rate, in these days of extracts and concentrates, a bunch of seedy herb is no longer really the armageddon-like scenario that it once was. I remember in one of the more recent testing posts B said he was not really concerned with the skills of the growers as he wanted feedback from all skill levels; but I do remember him mentioning in another earlier post that he wanted testers to be able to run at least 7 of each strain to get a good sampling of females. I plan to start my entire packs, I just like to stagger them a little, just in case anything goes wrong with the first batch I will still have enough to get at least a couple females._



Well said.

Getting free seeds isn't much incentive IMO. Especially (like you said) when those seeds could be unstable. I'd rather spend the $80 and pick up something that I'm actually interested in. My time, and the space that those plants will occupy in my garden is far more valuable to me than $80.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 13, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Which is the Jabba? I recently gave the remainder of my JS beans to a buddy, and will be getting clones back soon. I ran five earlier but only got one female, he got 3 out of 4 females which just finished and says one is extremely stank nasty, so I am very interested in that one, he also got one that was an impressive yielder and one that was very bubba-like in nature.
> 
> _Testing isn't and shouldn't be about free beans, but free beans are one of the best motivations for testing, so mentioning them shouldn't be some kind of taboo. I look at it as a trade for growing potentially hazardous genetics. As far as the finances go, if you are financially dependent on the outcome of every single plant you grow, then perhaps testing is not the way to go as these are *unproven, potentially unreleasable genetics* that could cause some problems with your garden. So, and I'm not saying this is the case with anyone, but if you're doing it because you need the free seeds than you definitely need to evaluate whether you should be testing in the first place. I have had testers in which a large percent of females showed hermaphroditic behavior and pollenated nearly everything else in the room. If I had paid for these beans and gotten them without any kind of warning, I would certainly be pissed. However, they were free, and the risk of intersexiness is a vital part of testing itself. At any rate, in these days of extracts and concentrates, a bunch of seedy herb is no longer really the armageddon-like scenario that it once was. I remember in one of the more recent testing posts B said he was not really concerned with the skills of the growers as he wanted feedback from all skill levels; but I do remember him mentioning in another earlier post that he wanted testers to be able to run at least 7 of each strain to get a good sampling of females. I plan to start my entire packs, I just like to stagger them a little, just in case anything goes wrong with the first batch I will still have enough to get at least a couple females._


3rd pic down is Jabba. Tight rock hard pear shaped spears. Smells like gasoline, coffee and lemon gelato.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> When TY posted the list, I saw a couple of things - can't remember what - and sent off an e-mail to bodhi. Never heard anything back, and when people started reporting receiving testers and mails, I'd figured they wisely chose other peeps. But I got an e-mail yesterday, and they say they are sending out a ton in the next couple of days - that 98% of peeps that asked will get testers.
> 
> I immediately mailed back and asked them _not _to send testers, or to provide a return address if they were already sent. I'm far to in to future gardens to run anything else.


Cheers I received a response as well yesterday.


----------



## bundee1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> When TY posted the list, I saw a couple of things - can't remember what - and sent off an e-mail to bodhi. Never heard anything back, and when people started reporting receiving testers and mails, I'd figured they wisely chose other peeps. But I got an e-mail yesterday, and they say they are sending out a ton in the next couple of days - that 98% of peeps that asked will get testers.
> 
> I immediately mailed back and asked them _not _to send testers, or to provide a return address if they were already sent. I'm far to in to future gardens to run anything else.



I'll take them off your hands if you end up getting them and I'll run the full pack. PM me if it's cool. 

Especially if you want to test it's mold resistance. I just moved to a swamp.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 13, 2014)

my new babies i swear this one seedlings has faint purple colors on its first leaves it blew my mind


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 13, 2014)

Short and fast [56 days] solos stash.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 13, 2014)

Lil nuge of SA.

Feck. It happened today. The clock at my place of employment has been wrong since I started working there, but it's very high up and I don't have a ladder/motivation to fix it. Today a "clock guy" (swear to god) came to fix my clock.

him: Whoa! got some crazy smells going on in here today!
Me: Oh. Yeah, the paint and solvents etc can really stink. I've heard it smells like mac and cheese in here too.
him: Naaaaaaah, This isn't anything like that.
Me: Like glue or something?
Him: It smells like BUD up in here. I mean, I don't care AT ALL. I wont say anything don't worry.

Well FUCK.

At times though I think, fire me. Guess it's time to rock a 20k watt warehouse.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Cheers I received a response as well yesterday.


Yea i got mine as well


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 13, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> my new babies i swear this one seedlings has faint purple colors on its first leaves it blew my mind


I've only seen that once before some 15 years ago on an outdoor bagseed plant from a bag of dirty. Very cool to get a good shot of it like that.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Short and fast [56 days] solos stash.
> 
> View attachment 3293251 View attachment 3293252 View attachment 3293253 View attachment 3293255 View attachment 3293259


 Killed it Amos. I'd buy that to toke. I must mail you some of the DS Remix beans, short fat bushy and also 55 and done. B gave me more than enough of them to share a few.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Well said.
> 
> Getting free seeds isn't much incentive IMO. Especially (like you said) when those seeds could be unstable. I'd rather spend the $80 and pick up something that I'm actually interested in. My time, and the space that those plants will occupy in my garden is far more valuable to me than $80.


I totally get this, there were runs that I had test gear only and it looked like it could fall either way. Clusterfunk Remix for example gave me ten very vigorous girly boys. Male flowers everywhere. 
I must give breeders credit on one thing: they got to know my tastes very quickly, and now I am offered only Sats and Chems pretty much, and a whole bunch of Cheese crosses to play with in a bit. And we did find three lifetime keepers so far. Most of the time the runs really do go very well.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Killed it Amos. I'd buy that to toke. I must mail you some of the DS Remix beans, short fat bushy and also 55 and done. B gave me more than enough of them to share a few.


Thanks, MH. I hear you'll be in the states next year? I'll save you a couple nugs should you roam near the compound - no dinero necessito. [ bring those 55 day beaners w/ you.]


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 14, 2014)

The entire front page of the zon gives me a boner right now.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 15, 2014)

Fuck. It's all changed and just as boner inducing. Out comes the CC. Nice drop 

Just took down 10 wenches. But I'm sticky and weary-eyed. Pics when morrow beckons.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3293261
> View attachment 3293262
> Lil nuge of SA.
> 
> ...


Lol, I always wonder if I'm smelling like bud. My friend pointed out the other day, and he doesn't partake, said I usually have some form of herbal aroma. I am in a professional setting so I try at least not to smell before work. Brought some recently taken down gift bags for some patients, waited till lunch to drop them off, Jesus Christ my car reeked. I usually avoid bags, but I wasn't going to haul giant glass jars for measly quarters.

On another note, I'm surprised you work. I always pictures you as some retiree yelling at kids to get off your lawn 

Anyways, here is a picture of White Lotus #1. While I've enjoyed the smoke of her sister, and the harvest was quite large, I am much more a fan of this bud structure.

Let's have a look:



More trichome coverage, tighter bud structure, and an offensive funk.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

So I decided since I could use some space, I'll throw TER 1&2 into flower. Not hoping for males, but can use space so if there are any males it would be nice to get rid of them.

I did top the TER, made it easier to get cuts. Here's one and two entering flower.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Anyways, here is a picture of White Lotus #1. While I've enjoyed the smoke of her sister, and the harvest was quite large, I am much more a fan of this bud structure.
> 
> More trichome coverage, tighter bud structure, and an offensive funk.


Nice job, TY.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

Here are some that have been around.

Blueberry Hill
 
Snow Queen #1 (2 is still revegging) 
 
Mountain Temple #3 (I lost a clone of her sister, I think this is the haze pheno according to my notes, which disappoints me as I liked the structure I think Iof her sister, not that she was bad, just longer flowering but again those were 1 gallon runs I no longer do).


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

Here are the Afkan x 88g and Afkan x Snow Lotus. All looking healthy, all moving along swimmingly.


Eta: 4 of each.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

More Bodhi:
About to do some transplanting so I thought let's look at the rest of the stable.

2 of each, would like to find at least one female and work from there, I'd lost a lemon zinger to heat, had 2 Pagoda males last go, 3 males of Ancient OG:

Ancient OG 
 

Pagoda
 

Lemon Zinger 
 

Two more TER
 

And two Lucky Charms F2


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

Gotta tell ya, pot of coffee with 20 MG of dextroamphetamine while smoking some Goji is a great fucking start to the day.

Gardens cleaned, plants are transplanted and some IT work is done.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 15, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Lol, I always wonder if I'm smelling like bud. My friend pointed out the other day, and he doesn't partake, said I usually have some form of herbal aroma. I am in a professional setting so I try at least not to smell before work. Brought some recently taken down gift bags for some patients, waited till lunch to drop them off, Jesus Christ my car reeked. I usually avoid bags, but I wasn't going to haul giant glass jars for measly quarters.
> 
> On another note, I'm surprised you work. I always pictures you as some *retiree yelling at kids to get off your lawn*
> 
> ...


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 15, 2014)

Awsome pic

I thought it was chong till I opened it lol


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 15, 2014)

Bummer. Hella males. Worst ratio ever. 

Thank gah for backup clones.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 15, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks, MH. I hear you'll be in the states next year? I'll save you a couple nugs should you roam near the compound - no dinero necessito. [ bring those *55 day beaners* w/ you.]


Where I grew up a day beaner was something much different. They could usually be found in front of home depot looking for trabajo.

I keed I keed!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 15, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Perhaps, but I cycle through strains and keep a journal on every plant. Every grower is different. Not all of us will toss out plants we depend on for medicine to stay legal on an unknown. Unfortunately I can't run multiple thousand watts. Doesn't mean I can't give feedback on my experience


A couple of you know I am testing the aloha grape stomped for m4k.

I asked m4k if he would want me to pop alot of beans and run multiple small plants, or pop half the pack and run 3-4 monster plants.

He said do whatever I am comfortable doing.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

How's your test running?

I don't get why people get bent out of shape. To each their own, and as long as one reports, I don't see what the problem is. I'd like to get 3 females of each, so in the event I get a bunch of males, I'll just pop more. Always good to include any differences seen in males because it can be a reflection of phenotype expressions.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 15, 2014)

It's going good. I posted pics a day or two back in the gage green thread.

Everyone's grow room is different. Breeders want to know your setup and environmental conditions surrounding the grow as that is important information as well. 

Testers are finding phenos, smells, tastes, special nutrition requirements, flower time, bud structure, node spacing, and so on and so on. It's all important to the breeders.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 15, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> How's your test running?
> 
> I don't get why people get bent out of shape. To each their own, and as long as one reports, I don't see what the problem is. I'd like to get 3 females of each, so in the event I get a bunch of males, I'll just pop more. Always good to include any differences seen in males because it can be a reflection of phenotype expressions.



^Hazey Grapes^


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 15, 2014)

My question to M4k..



> As it is I will be limited to a 4x4 space. Would you rather see more plants in smaller pots or four behemoths?


M4k response...



> Personally I have no preferences as to the size of your plants, as long as you can achieve the largest buds based on your preference or ability. I'd love to see more female phenotypes tested, of course, but it really does not make a difference as long as you are able to present them plants well.





> If you could get a decent run and photos, observe phenotypes and check for issues, any format is in your tent is fine by me!


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> ^Hazey Grapes^


Better chop down those Malawi! They are about 5 weeks old, and I am going to get so ripped from the leaves!

No trace of indica, the demon weed


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> My question to M4k..
> 
> 
> 
> M4k response...


I'm sure different breeders have different ideals, but I'd think if I were a breeder, I'd simply want to see how it performs in different setups, indoor/outdoor, different levels of temperature/humidity, of course I'd want a write up on the girls themselves. Including flower times, stability, smells/flavors, and overall effects.

I'm excited to run them. Yea I don't have a lot of space, but I make do with what I have, and I must say I do a good job overall.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 15, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Better chop down those Malawi! They are about 5 weeks old, and I am going to get so ripped from the leaves!
> 
> No trace of indica, the demon weed


LOL!!


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

That dude was an honest trip


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 15, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> That dude was an honest trip


I felt bad for the guy. I don't like to see someone getting picked on..... even a person that deserves it.

I was the jock that stuck up for the nerds.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I felt bad for the guy. I don't like to see someone getting picked on..... even a person that deserves it.
> 
> I was the jock that stuck up for the nerds.


I tried to at first, but I just kept thinking "dude, grow some damn plants!"

He was more interested in talking than doing. Plus I was always confused on how he had such a hard time with neighbors? How hard is it to be nice to people, and keep a garden secret? Plus if you have issues with a neighbor, nicely talk to them or talk to management. It's not hard


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 15, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> He was one of a kind special. Dude never grew plants and had such a boner for sativas that he chopped at like week 5 after torturing them.


 hazey grapes was his name?

Did I mention I have a fetish for reading posts by our more "eccentric" members?


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> hazey grapes was his name?
> 
> Did I mention I have a fetish for reading posts by our more "eccentric" members?


Dude he was a trip! I agree it can be fun to look over our more eclectic members. He was definitely one of them. One day he simply disappeared.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

Alright, let's get some pictures up.

Goji, the shining star that she is


White Lotus #2, last run. She's a producer, has a lovely sweet, bright peach pie bakery aroma. Hints of vanilla come through. She has a really smooth aroma to her.


ETA: White Lotus #2 isn't a bad plant as you can see, her sister just is much more sassy. She packs on more trichomes, more preferable bud structure. The smoke test will hopefully prove I made a good decision, just needed to eliminate some plants and this was a second run. I really prefer the tighter nug structure over the more airy producing sister.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 15, 2014)

They both look great but the white lotus in particular looks yummy!


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> They both look great but the white lotus in particular looks yummy!


She's in her curing stage so she's only getting better. I really like her sisters appearance better. Here is #1, she will come down probably Monday.



Here is #2



So you can see the difference between the two. Both were vegged the same amount and both are just under 10 weeks. Number 2 is larger, stretches more, has less trichome coverage, and larger yield. Number one is more squat, more trichomes, and denser buds along with a stench.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 15, 2014)

Wow that number 2 is CHUNKY as fuck. What sized pot and type of medium?

You guys are killin me with these pictures.It's still going to be a couple months till I get around to germing some bodhi and damn I will have over 3 months till I get to vape some. I just want to try them all.  Wake me up when harvest is ready haha.

Also anyone tried Elfinstone? Breeder steve sweet skunk x appalachia. Sounds nice.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Wow that number 2 is CHUNKY as fuck. What sized pot and type of medium?
> 
> You guys are killin me with these pictures.It's still going to be a couple months till I get around to germing some bodhi and damn I will have over 3 months till I get to vape some. I just want to try them all.  Wake me up when harvest is ready haha.
> 
> Also anyone tried Elfinstone? Breeder steve sweet skunk x appalachia. Sounds nice.


I flower in three gallon plastic pots that I modify with a ton of holes with a drill. I use to use fabric smart pots, but they don't evenly fit in my garden, really I should buy square pots but why spend money when I already have what works. They work as well as fabric pots, and air prune the root mass. 

Dude I was budless for about a month and only had hash. Even went a few days THC wise, a first for the year. It's nice to have jars full and other plants scheduled to come down. White Lotus #1 after the weekend, maybe tomorrow, gotta check her, and Sunshine Daydream in a couple weeks. After that I'm kinda waiting as I just put in the China Yunnan which I hope is a 9 week gal, and I'm sexing two TER right now. Probably harvest a bunch again when the Malawi girls finish and what ever females I get from TER.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 15, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> They were crispy when I jarred em, I usually take em out after a couple days in the jar but was worried I was drying to fast so i didn't this time.
> 
> Could have been a lot worse, everything else looks fine and has been out for 20 minutes on a board, and will do that again later.


 Caliber hygrometers. Google perfect cure.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Caliber hygrometers. Google perfect cure.


I have one of those. It is a great tool. After a while though, you simply get a feel for it.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 15, 2014)

Check it out party people, I got my testers! I swear B (or Ms.B depending on who packaged it) read my mind for what strains I wanted. I only told them in my email to send me what they wanted to see grown and had no preference. They sent me Blue Dream x g13/hp and Skywalker x g13/hp! So pumped, just gotta get my current plants sexed and cloned and these will be hitting dirt, time line is looking like 1st week of Dec. LOL I just noticed on the lip of the envelope it says "undesirable" testx2, who wouldn't want to grow these??


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Check it out party people, I got my testers! I swear B (or Ms.B depending on who packaged it) read my mind for what strains I wanted. I only told them in my email to send me what they wanted to see grown and had no preference. They sent me Blue Dream x g13/hp and Skywalker x g13/hp! So pumped, just gotta get my current plants sexed and cloned and these will be hitting dirt, time line is looking like 1st week of Dec. LOL I just noticed on the lip of the envelope it says "undesirable" testx2, who wouldn't want to grow these??
> View attachment 3294468


Nice man! Can't wait to see you pop those beans. When do you think you will start them?

On another note, I am about to clone the mountain temple again and kill off the larger plant that I have now. Running out of space and I have three known females I'd rather run before I give her a shot again. Maple Leaf Indica, Blueberry Hill, and Snow Queen. After that, I'll have some good sized plants to sex, the Pagoda, Ancient OG, and Lemon Zinger. Upon those, the testers will be a good size and ready to go.

Only thing that can screw up the order is if I have an abundance of females.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

So initial smoke report on White Lotus #2. I've smoked her a couple times so far and this is my initial consideration.

She definitely feels like a hybrid. It's a good balance as after the initial inhalations, one feels pressure relieved on the head. Upon 15 minutes, one feels very relaxed, but it is not a complete couch lock. The high fades away after a few hours with no burn out. She is pretty strong, and if you over do her, it would be hard to cover up being under the influence. Kinda feels like jazz for the mind as the body is at ease, certainly pain relief in this strain, and the mind freely wanders. A good strain to get things done.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 15, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Nice man! Can't wait to see you pop those beans. When do you think you will start them?.


Really it depends on how slow these plants I have going atm are to sex but I will be flipping them the weekend of thanksgiving so shortly thereafter, basically as soon as I can. Just need to give the clones I am taking on thursday time to root, then transplant to 5 gals. on sunday and flipped the weekend after that is the way things are looking. I just got done setting up the tent they will be flowering in, gonna grab a 600w hps around black friday (local shop has hella deals lol) for when it gets a little cooler as it hovers around 71 with the lights on now and this winter is supposed to be a doozy for cold weather.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> ETA: White Lotus #2 isn't a bad plant as you can see, her sister just is much more sassy.


How would I recognize this 'sassy' trait, should I come upon it? 



TonightYou said:


> Dude I was budless for about a month and only had hash. Even went a few days THC wise, a first for the year.


Ahh...that would explain some crankiness in the 38% thread?


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> How would I recognize this 'sassy' trait, should I come upon it?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh...that would explain some crankiness in the 38% thread?


Sassy is just to mean a fine ass plant. I think it may depend on different people's definitions/expectations of a plant. For me, in this instance 
, she has amazing trichome coverage, loud odors (ugh she will be stinky when I trim her), and has that tight bud structure I like. I just look at her and say "damn you are a fucking beautiful plant"


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Wow that number 2 is CHUNKY as fuck. What sized pot and type of medium?
> 
> You guys are killin me with these pictures.It's still going to be a couple months till I get around to germing some bodhi and damn I will have over 3 months till I get to vape some. I just want to try them all.  Wake me up when harvest is ready haha.
> 
> Also anyone tried Elfinstone? Breeder steve sweet skunk x appalachia. Sounds nice.


I'd grab those as I really like how appy blends with other plants. He was a really good male. I like snow lotus too, but I just really like the funk he can bring to plants. I'd imagine the Snow lotus cross would be good too. But isn't ISS a funky plant to begin with?


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 15, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'd grab those as I really like how appy blends with other plants. He was a really good male. I like snow lotus too, but I just really like the funk he can bring to plants. I'd imagine the Snow lotus cross would be good too. But isn't *ISS a funky plant to begin with*?


No. Island SWEET skunk. I can't recall the EXACT story but basically out of the original skunk from sam and his friends 2 camps developed; the "sweet skunk" camp and the "funky rotten skunk" camp. Had something to do with when he moved to Holland and gave it to Neville? I wanna say. For whatever reason  the sweet variety seems to be prevalent still while us real heads all want the rotten roadkill skunk rape variety.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> No. Island SWEET skunk. I can't recall the EXACT story but basically out of the original skunk from sam and his friends 2 camps developed; the "sweet skunk" camp and the "funky rotten skunk" camp. Had something to do with when he moved to Holland and gave it to Neville? I wanna say. For whatever reason  the sweet variety seems to be prevalent still while us real heads all want the rotten roadkill skunk rape variety.


Well if it is rotten meaty, appy could only make it more awesome I'd think.

Don't think I've ever had it, or if I did, I wouldn't know


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 15, 2014)

I've actually never tried ISS before. It's one of the "legendary" canadian strains I guess. I have just heard so much mention about this breeder steve's ISS in particular that I figured it might be worth trying.

I'd love to try some rotten roadkill skunk also.  Been smokin on dat no name for almost 20 years.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 15, 2014)

Where I'm from it fucking sucks man. It's all Viet gangster cash crop garbage or various kushes imported from BC.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 15, 2014)

So I'm placing my bets now.

I think these two TER will be male. We shall see but Bodhis gear has surprised me before


----------



## COGrown (Nov 15, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Wow that number 2 is CHUNKY as fuck. What sized pot and type of medium?
> 
> You guys are killin me with these pictures.It's still going to be a couple months till I get around to germing some bodhi and damn I will have over 3 months till I get to vape some. I just want to try them all.  Wake me up when harvest is ready haha.
> 
> Also anyone tried Elfinstone? Breeder steve sweet skunk x appalachia. Sounds nice.





mr mustache said:


> No. Island SWEET skunk. I can't recall the EXACT story but basically out of the original skunk from sam and his friends 2 camps developed; the "sweet skunk" camp and the "funky rotten skunk" camp. Had something to do with when he moved to Holland and gave it to Neville? I wanna say. For whatever reason  the sweet variety seems to be prevalent still while us real heads all want the rotten roadkill skunk rape variety.


Also a difference between the ISS and the Breeder Steve's clone, which is probably mother/grandmother to the original ISS seed line from federation. Breeder Steve's Sweet Skunk has no direct relation to skunk and is instead the SPG clone pollinated by a NLxHaze. It was originally thought to be a skunk male pollen donor, but it is now agreed that it was instead an NLxHaze. 

My elphinstone keeper: this pheno popped up twice in one pack. Great yields, and smells/tastes like sweet tarts with a big chemmy funk underneath it.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh I "took one for the team" last night and popped a couple sleestack skunk from beadsman. You know you have em. And a bunch of white widow crosses. I'm not hopeful.

Shits and giggles.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 15, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Also a difference between the ISS and the Breeder Steve's clone, which is probably mother/grandmother to the original ISS seed line from federation. Breeder Steve's Sweet Skunk has no direct relation to skunk and is instead the SPG clone pollinated by a NLxHaze. It was originally thought to be a skunk male pollen donor, but it is now agreed that it was instead an NLxHaze.
> 
> My elphinstone keeper: this pheno popped up twice in one pack. Great yields, and smells/tastes like sweet tarts with a big chemmy funk underneath it.


Great info and beautiful pics! but what is SPG?


----------



## COGrown (Nov 15, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Great info and beautiful pics! but what is SPG?


Sweet Pink Grapefruit clone. Mother plant of the original sweet tooth line, and probably one of the best tasting and most enjoyable highs I've ever had.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 15, 2014)

Sounds wonderful. I might just have to pick up a pack or two. 

if I had a million dollars.......


----------



## COGrown (Nov 15, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Sounds wonderful. I might just have to pick up a pack or two.
> 
> if I had a million dollars.......


I forget to mention, all phenos were stretchy (2-3x) and all took 10-12 weeks. Great yields, though, an easy strain to hit 1 gpw with.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 15, 2014)

COGrown said:


> I forget to mention, all phenos were stretchy (2-3x) and all took 10-12 weeks. Great yields, though, an easy strain to hit 1 gpw with.


gpw. True measure of how gnarly thy garden grows.


----------



## DustyNugs (Nov 15, 2014)

I've held on to a few original Federation Seeds Island Sweet Skunk for over 8 years. I soaked the last four a couple of months ago and 3/4 germed with 2/3 female. Mama(#1) is easily 6 ft tall ( like the male ) and then the other female is a little shorter, stockier and nute hungry. Just about to flip a few clones of #1, can't wait. I grew a few of these years ago, found one amazing pheno that may be gone but not forgotten!

Anyone know anything about the 96 Hawaiian Hashplant? I just can't seem to find much/any info about it... I'd love to see a picture or hear someone's experience with it.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 15, 2014)

purple blockhead bx


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 15, 2014)

DustyNugs said:


> I've held on to a few original Federation Seeds Island Sweet Skunk for over 8 years. I soaked the last four a couple of months ago and 3/4 germed with 2/3 female. Mama(#1) is easily 6 ft tall ( like the male ) and then the other female is a little shorter, stockier and nute hungry. Just about to flip a few clones of #1, can't wait. I grew a few of these years ago, found one amazing pheno that may be gone but not forgotten!
> 
> Anyone know anything about the 96 Hawaiian Hashplant? I just can't seem to find much/any info about it... I'd love to see a picture or hear someone's experience with it.


I saw a pic on breedbay which I believe to be a female pipeline
http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201345811-bodhi-seeds-release-info-1256.html#post755736


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 15, 2014)

Congoji, Jaruba and Zombie Dong all got tails in 20 hrs... raring to GO!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 16, 2014)

Just read back in the thread a bit... it sure is easy to troll you fellas you know that lmfao. Anyhow to be straight about the testing thang, until a breeder has a solid, non dynamic testing system with a regular crew and regulated methods (I.e things are done in a standardised way by the same people in the same facilities and findings are cross referenced etc) we will all simply have to be happy with what willing testers are capable of putting out. I was just poking fun at the quasi-legal status and a decidedly stoner way of managing information. Don't get me wrong I love it and I love being involved. I do however feel that handing the breeder all the info you possibly can is to everybody's benefit. The one time I did half packs, everything went well and solid. On the next run was when the herm monster showed up. So it was damn close and i didn't see that threat toman otherwise great cross. Just something to think about.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 16, 2014)

You ever check how many of a pack are left and it's only one? Why does that make me bust out the cc?

Oh well. Might find something fun in triangle kush x cookies.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 16, 2014)

No more beans to be popped here, about to shut down indoor for summer (no matter how I cut it climate control with outside temps over 110 is too pricey in the end), just going to run these testers for outdoor this year, maybe a few Dank Sinatra clones and a LemonHED momma. Veg area should be cleared of all but keeper cuts next week. I feel a little weepy no BS.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 16, 2014)

Skywalker x RKU F2 #4


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 16, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Skywalker x RKU F2 #4
> 
> View attachment 3294789 View attachment 3294790


You posted that over on the bay correct? 
Didn't you run into some gender identity confusion with the girls?


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> You posted that over on the bay correct?
> Didn't you run into some gender identity confusion with the girls?


Yea. I have a journal over there. And yep, the other two females, #3 and #5 showed boy parts a couple weeks in. I'll be running another clone of #3 to keep an eye on. She was totally different than #4 and I'd love to have her to compare.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 16, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Yea. I have a journal over there. And yep, the other two females, #3 and #5 showed boy parts a couple weeks in. I'll be running another clone of #3 to keep an eye on. She was totally different than #4 and I'd love to have her to compare.


You have your own one of a kind strain 

Loving the color on her


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 16, 2014)

Mad, how does anyone or anything survive 110 degrees F? That is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> You have your own one of a kind strain
> 
> Loving the color on her


Lol, yep, my own little strain.
Thanks, I'm digging the color too. I also have a clone of her I pollinated for F2's. Should be fun exploring. Did you request testers this last time around? I did, still waiting, hoping they come Monday. Debating on how many to pop.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 16, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Lol, yep, my own little strain.
> Thanks, I'm digging the color too. I also have a clone of her I pollinated for F2's. Should be fun exploring. Did you request testers this last time around? I did, still waiting, hoping they come Monday. Debating on how many to pop.


No, I didn't. Mostly because I didn't want to be greedy, and the plants I have unsexed would take me a couple months of flowering to cycle through. Particularly since I like to run each girl twice. I may shoot him an email for the Afkan x Uzbeki if he still needs those tests since I have the other Afkan testers.

I'm kinda on an Afghan kick, and would like more indy Dom plants. I'll be making some choices and selections soon on what stays or goes in the garden. At least with Bodhi gear I know I'll get better vigor than popping land race and IBL, but I'm definitely wanting some more knock out strains. I do love the SSDD, but she needs some companions that perhaps aren't as slam you down and are a tad more chill. Really hoping I like MLI, but with only two girls and one I didn't clone, it just may not be what I'm looking for

Gah, so many beans so little time.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> No, I didn't. Mostly because I didn't want to be greedy, and the plants I have unsexed would take me a couple months of flowering to cycle through. Particularly since I like to run each girl twice. I may shoot him an email for the Afkan x Uzbeki if he still needs those tests since I have the other Afkan testers.
> 
> I'm kinda on an Afghan kick, and would like more indy Dom plants. I'll be making some choices and selections soon on what stays or goes in the garden. At least with Bodhi gear I know I'll get better vigor than popping land race and IBL, but I'm definitely wanting some more knock out strains. I do love the SSDD, but she needs some companions that perhaps aren't as slam you down and are a tad more chill.
> 
> Gah, so many beans so little time


I gotcha. On my list of backups was one of the Uzbeki crosses. Bubba Kush x Uzbek I think. Main request was ECSD x 88g13hp. At the shop where I work, we've got some Talk of Kabul on the shelf. Bodhi's worked with it, IBL from Afghanistan. Bet you would like those crosses. I'm right there with ya on the Affys and the bean addiction. I have some AfghanChitral from Underground Seed Co. on the way right now as well as 3 other orders. Addicted..


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 16, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> I gotcha. On my list of backups was one of the Uzbeki crosses. Bubba Kush x Uzbek I think. Main request was ECSD x 88g13hp. At the shop where I work, we've got some Talk of Kabul on the shelf. Bodhi's worked with it, IBL from Afghanistan. Bet you would like those crosses. I'm right there with ya on the Affys and the bean addiction. I have some AfghanChitral from Underground Seed Co. on the way right now as well as 3 other orders. Addicted..


How's the smoke on TOK? I didn't grow back when that was released, I think that was a long while ago.

I love a good hybrid, I'm just interested in building block strains. I need to start some PCK again, but they are just so slow. I'd like to find some good strong female afghans while looking for respectable males for some crossing fun, hopefully to infuse some hybrid vigor, but due to proximity of where these originated, that may not be possible. I think my next hunt will be Afghan #1, and Taskenti, which I may just go feminized to experience the strain before dropping over a $100 on a regular pack.

Eta: I really need to grab the Northern Lights from Bodhi. I'd like to experience a blast from the past and a strain that influenced the gene pool so much


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 16, 2014)

Here's a nice little morning shot of the cleaned up veg area. We've got some happy looking transplants, some plants that are ready for some flowering, and some cuts seeking roots.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> How's the smoke on TOK? I didn't grow back when that was released, I think that was a long while ago.
> 
> I love a good hybrid, I'm just interested in building block strains. I need to start some PCK again, but they are just so slow. I'd like to find some good strong female afghans while looking for respectable males for some crossing fun, hopefully to infuse some hybrid vigor, but due to proximity of where these originated, that may not be possible. I think my next hunt will be Afghan #1, and Taskenti, which I may just go feminized to experience the strain before dropping over a $100 on a regular pack.
> 
> Eta: I really need to grab the Northern Lights from Bodhi. I'd like to experience a blast from the past and a strain that influenced the gene pool so much


Smoke is awesome, nice heavy indica. I've been wanting to dabble in some building block stuff too. I might end up crossing the AfghanChitral with Cannabiogen Destroyer, then maybe inbreed for my favorite traits. I wish it was easier to just hop over to Afghanistan and grab some seeds. Hopefully you find a great Afghan and Taskenti soon, If I find anything special I'll let ya know.


----------



## calicat (Nov 16, 2014)

DustyNugs said:


> I've held on to a few original Federation Seeds Island Sweet Skunk for over 8 years. I soaked the last four a couple of months ago and 3/4 germed with 2/3 female. Mama(#1) is easily 6 ft tall ( like the male ) and then the other female is a little shorter, stockier and nute hungry. Just about to flip a few clones of #1, can't wait. I grew a few of these years ago, found one amazing pheno that may be gone but not forgotten!
> 
> Anyone know anything about the 96 Hawaiian Hashplant? I just can't seem to find much/any info about it... I'd love to see a picture or hear someone's experience with it.


Goes by another name I believe called Pipeline. Perhaps you can further search on that info. Never had it myself. B did mention that upon inhale and exhale it would crush the smoking experience of any og which says a lot.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 16, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Smoke is awesome, nice heavy indica. I've been wanting to dabble in some building block stuff too. I might end up crossing the AfghanChitral with Cannabiogen Destroyer, then maybe inbreed for my favorite traits. I wish it was easier to just hop over to Afghanistan and grab some seeds. Hopefully you find a great Afghan and Taskenti soon, If I find anything special I'll let ya know.


Ah please do. I'm interested in "pure" anything, but to a degree considering my space. The Malawi I have now are very interesting. Bushy, looks like I'll have a great harvest as the many arms are just shooting out pistils everywhere. Bet they will be fluffy, but that's okay. To be expected with sativas.

I had the WOS Afghan special which surprised me (didn't have a good experience with them when I bought their beans previously). Wasn't leafy, dense nugs, and awesome trichome production.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 16, 2014)

calicat said:


> Goes by another name I believe called Pipeline. Perhaps you can further search on that info. Never had it myself. B did mention that upon inhale and exhale it would crush the smoking experience of any og which says a lot.


I like a good OG, but I've had strains that were wreckers that weren't OGs. I've always been dismayed as finding a legit cut seems a crap shoot and I hate a bad gamble. I give KGP credit for his dedication.

Friend said he scored "Tahoe" from his friend who's a little paranoid and overcharges people. That was definitely not a Tahoe cut. It was weak, there was a lemon scent but it wasn't what I've experienced from other Tahoe smoke. My guess is it had to be an S1. Looked good, but not what it should have, the buds weren't as dense as I've seen for what I'd call OG


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 16, 2014)

DustyNugs said:


> I've held on to a few original Federation Seeds Island Sweet Skunk for over 8 years. I soaked the last four a couple of months ago and 3/4 germed with 2/3 female. Mama(#1) is easily 6 ft tall ( like the male ) and then the other female is a little shorter, stockier and nute hungry. Just about to flip a few clones of #1, can't wait. I grew a few of these years ago, found one amazing pheno that may be gone but not forgotten!
> 
> Anyone know anything about the 96 Hawaiian Hashplant? I just can't seem to find much/any info about it... I'd love to see a picture or hear someone's experience with it.


My buddy grows a cut of a Federation Cotton Candy. Probably the smelliest plant I've encountered.


----------



## calicat (Nov 16, 2014)

TY..I might hit you up in the future.. I suppose it would be a way to expand your overall og experience.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 16, 2014)

I couldn't help myself. Here are the sassy ladies finishing up.

New photo of White Lotus #1


And probably my favorite strain in the garden at this point, SSDD.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 16, 2014)

calicat said:


> TY..I might hit you up in the future.. I suppose it would be a way to expand your overall og experience.


Feel free to, I'd love a go at something to work with.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I like a good OG, but I've had strains that were wreckers that weren't OGs. I've always been dismayed as finding a legit cut seems a crap shoot and I hate a bad gamble. I give KGP credit for his dedication.
> 
> Friend said he scored "Tahoe" from his friend who's a little paranoid and overcharges people. That was definitely not a Tahoe cut. It was weak, there was a lemon scent but it wasn't what I've experienced from other Tahoe smoke. My guess is it had to be an S1. Looked good, but not what it should have, the buds weren't as dense as I've seen for what I'd call OG


I've been wanting to find some legit clone onlies here in WA. I see too many clones from seed being vendored. I haven't been growing long though, so I haven't really found the right people.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 16, 2014)

Tis a fine day for LARPing! My fellow Crastonians and I shall breach the combatants barbican by sundown. Thier portcullis shall be no match for our noble steads! Grab thine rapiers and halberds! Tonight we pillage! Har har har!


----------



## ActionHanks (Nov 16, 2014)

Testers are in for me.
Lemom Thai x g13hp and Kudra x SL.
The lt G13 im interested, but i really am wondering whats about to happen with this Kudra cross.

Couldnt find much information, bodhi doesnt quite remeber its lineage but thinks it might be seed form of some strain called BC champagne. Sounds like its got some complex flavors; if i get a male i'd like to do some crosses with rosetta stone which has also got some really strong interesting terps.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 16, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> Testers are in for me.
> Lemom Thai x g13hp and Kudra x SL.
> The lt G13 im interested, but i really am wondering whats about to happen with this Kudra cross.
> 
> Couldnt find much information, bodhi doesnt quite remeber its lineage but thinks it might be seed form of some strain called BC champagne. Sounds like its got some complex flavors; if i get a male i'd like to do some crosses with rosetta stone which has also got some really strong interesting terps.


You have original Rosetta Stone from Brothers Grimm?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 16, 2014)

Dear Mr. Mustache,

I fucking love your photos. Beautiful specimens. You make me want to dry the dyna gro and emulate you.

Sincerely,
Urb


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 16, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3294877
> View attachment 3294878
> View attachment 3294880
> Tis a fine day for LARPing! My fellow Crastonians and I shall breach the combatants barbican by sundown. Thier portcullis shall be no match for our noble steads! Grab thine rapiers and halberds! Tonight we pillage! Har har har!


Nice!




D_Urbmon said:


> Dear Mr. Mustache,
> 
> I fucking love your photos. Beautiful specimens. You make me want to dry the dyna gro and emulate you.
> 
> ...


Stache-man, you use Dyna Gro nutes??

I was just going back and forth with some cat (claims he's a hydro store owner) that says no matter what strain you're growing, if you use Dyna Gro you can't exceed 10% thc.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 16, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some dunce hat shit right there!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm always high but.... either I'm high or he said that several/many pages back.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 16, 2014)

Dude the biggest problems with nutes are the MORONS RUNNING THEM

I have never had any real probs that werent cuased by me .

ive never had to resort to blaming nutes lol

Just my 2

I will say that some nutes dont play well with others..... and some nutes work better then others in certain systems


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 16, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!

Of COURSE he's a hydro store owner claiming that. Everytime someone in the know grabs DG instead of a colorful "cannabis specific nutrient" (GTFO) hydro shop guys loses cash! Those bottles of "BUD BLOOD XL TARANTULA COTTON CANDY RHINO SKIN MONSTRO NUG" were expensive and he's gotta move em!

I have lab reports I can dig up somewhere that will refute his claim. Almost by 3 times.

My hydro store guys are actually cool. When I bring up my DG bottles they say, "best kept secret in the industry!"

Yerp. Thanks homebrewer.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 16, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Dear Mr. Mustache,
> 
> I fucking love your photos. Beautiful specimens. You make me want to dry the dyna gro and emulate you.
> 
> ...


Detailed PM sent.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 16, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!
> 
> Of COURSE he's a hydro store owner claiming that. Everytime someone in the know grabs DG instead of a colorful "cannabis specific nutrient" (GTFO) hydro shop guys loses cash! Those bottles of "BUD BLOOD XL TARANTULA COTTON CANDY RHINO SKIN MONSTRO NUG" were expensive and he's gotta move em!
> 
> ...


Please let me know if/when you find that lab report. I'd love to link you to that thread and rub this cats nose in that a bit. lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 16, 2014)

My old hydro guy tried to push peters on me cause it was so cheap lol

I like 
botanicare
gh
And I had good exp with adv nutes

but I will try others that I want to be fore I settle on one

@mr mustache I would say your results speak for themselves


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 16, 2014)

Ya one of my stores tries to push H&G EVERY time I go there. It's so fucking expensive. No thanks.


----------



## okiejack (Nov 16, 2014)

Off topic but what do you guys think about Green point seeds ? A place where I ordered my bodhi seeds ran out of lucky charms and thought about picking up some green point beans . Here is what they have in stock .
*"Green Point Seeds"*
(10 Seeds per pack) 58$ delivered.. Gorilla Glue#4 x Monster Cookies, Yeti Og x M.C, Alien Stardawg x M.C., Bruce Banner x M.C, Bubba x M.C., Grape Gorilla Gush x M.C., Girl Scout Cookies x M.C, OG Kush (diablo cut) x M.C
Also got a kick ass selection of bodhi gear .


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 16, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Ya one of my stores tries to push H&G EVERY time I go there. It's so fucking expensive. No thanks.


I actually tried that SHIT one run. IMVHO absolute garbage/snake oil.

The roots excelerator at 120 bucks a bottle worked HALF as well as Dyna gro K-L-N. Which is 10 bucks a bottle.

THIEVES! SUCKUBUS!


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 16, 2014)

okiejack said:


> Off topic but what do you guys think about Green point seeds ? A place where I ordered my bodhi seeds ran out of lucky charms and thought about picking up some green point beans . Here is what they have in stock .
> *"Green Point Seeds"*
> (10 Seeds per pack) 58$ delivered.. Gorilla Glue#4 x Monster Cookies, Yeti Og x M.C, Alien Stardawg x M.C., Bruce Banner x M.C, Bubba x M.C., Grape Gorilla Gush x M.C., Girl Scout Cookies x M.C, OG Kush (diablo cut) x M.C
> Also got a kick ass selection of bodhi gear .


Do it. At best theyre in testing right now. What you got to lose. Crosses sound boner inducing to me.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 16, 2014)

I have tried a couple different feeding regiments, but I fall back on fox farms trio for simplicity and familiarity. Its what I started with and easier for me to read the olants and feed based on that. I liked the canna terraI got for free (won a puzzle contest out of their free magazine lol) and only had problems when I added their pk13/14 to it, other than that Canna is easy as pie.
Like someone else said they will all get results and any grower worth his salt can get to a harvest, after familiarity with a product happens then the results only get better yield wise. 
Edit:stoner reading comprehension failed me lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 16, 2014)

Nuttin wrong wit da farm of fox lol

I never really cared about nute cost much but I agree some stuff is down right outrageious.

some does what it says others are "snake oil"

I might just give dyno a shot from mr mustache's


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 16, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Dude the biggest problems with nutes are the MORONS RUNNING THEM
> 
> I have never had any real probs that werent cuased by me .
> 
> ...


I don't think all notes are created equal. I also think some nutes are really poor in quality and give growers a false sense of reliance on their "schedules". Some are incomplete, others are better priced.

All I know is you will never see me with a $30 bottle of mostly water.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 16, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> My old hydro guy tried to push peters on me cause it was so cheap lol
> 
> I like
> botanicare
> ...


Peters is or was depending on how long you have been growing Jacks. Ain't nothing wrong with that. Solid stuff right there and can't beat it based on price , except mixing ones own


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I don't think all notes are created equal. I also think some nutes are really poor in quality and give growers a false sense of reliance on their "schedules". Some are incomplete, others are better priced.
> 
> All I know is you will never see me with a $30 bottle if mostly water.


Agreed 
I never minded the price as long as its worth it
but I dont have a ware house to supply either lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Peters is or was depending on how long you have been growing Jacks. Ain't nothing wrong with that. Solid stuff right there and can't beat it based on price , except mixing ones own


He never had a prob with peters but I just preferd liquid nutes at the time 
Edit the blue crystals reminded me of miracle grow too much lol


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 16, 2014)

Like I've said before, I knew an awesome grower who would constantly be cycling through nutes trying to find the holy grail for fertilizer. Always grew amazing bud. He simply never learned from a scholarly perspective how plants do their thing. Last time I saw him and I smoked him down, he was impressed and asked me what I use. Here he was buying Aptus at the time and I told him my bud cost me less than $0.60 or so per plant.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 16, 2014)

Lol nice


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 16, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Please let me know if/when you find that lab report. I'd love to link you to that thread and rub this cats nose in that a bit. lol


Gonna ask wife where it is. She has a habit of "cleaning" in a very OCD manner. Problem is things get an entirely NEW place every time she goes at it.

It used to make me SO mad but now I guess I'm just happy shit's tidy. 

Last time I freaked on her was when I was late to work with tomato eyes. The visine was ALWAYS in the same place until it wasn't. I called her flipppppping out. Even she couldn't remember her new amazing spot for it.

Later we found it in a little treasure box thingy in a cabinet. The box had papers, a pipe, and some blunts. "Well, I figured since these things make your eyes red, the solution is also inside."

Um. Ok.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 16, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Gonna ask wife where it is. She has a habit of "cleaning" in a very OCD manner. Problem is things get an entirely NEW place every time she goes at it.
> 
> It used to make me SO mad but now I guess I'm just happy shit's tidy.
> 
> ...


That's brilliant! You should thank her


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 16, 2014)

I cycle though not soo much "searching for the grail"

but it is interesting to see the different flavors by different nutes 

for a while I could tell if your budd was grown with gh or botanicare
same with guanos lol

I usually buy enough for a few runs and if it doesnt change my life I move on


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Like I've said before, I knew an awesome grower who would constantly be cycling through nutes trying to find the holy grail for fertilizer. Always grew amazing bud. He simply never learned from a scholarly perspective how plants do their thing. Last time I saw him and I smoked him down, he was impressed and asked me what I use. Here he was buying Aptus at the time and I told him my bud cost me less than $0.60 or so per plant.


Is his name Jesus? ( not the deity, the mexican and my old partner)

Dude drove me NUTS. Fucker was always thinking he found the next best nute! (or nuts as he called them?)
He would switch nutes and feeding schedules mid flower because he found some OTHER forum somewhere where some guy said blah blah blah. Fucker would start in dirt, then transplant halfway through into rockwool, changing PH solutions along the way! THEN would blame a bad crop on not having the newest snake oil 2000. "Crop sucked because we didn't add H2o2 and hygrozyme!".... and Liquid Karma!"....And rootamentary and sea green"! "Lets take all our profits and go buy that shit. By the gallon because it's cheaper!" THEN let's use it once until I find the NEW NEW. THEN I'll sell the old stuff on craigslist. OH plus I found a guy who will trade all our lights for his LED's!" AND I found a guy with super duper platinum oG buttfuck cookies on craigslist. Only 100 a clone. You HAVE to pay for quality ya know".

Funny thing is dude was a GREAT grower when he'd stop the fucking bullshit. Too introspective for his own good. In fairness he liked to take big risks, had major balls and was about 22 when we worked together. With maturity he'll be a great grower. (if he's on here like he used to be he'll be so mad at me. LOL) Sorry bud!


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 16, 2014)

Ha ha change nutes mid flower lol


----------



## ActionHanks (Nov 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> You have original Rosetta Stone from Brothers Grimm?


I wish, the rosetta i have is a F2 from Magilla. Supposed to be close to the origional stock, but i wouldnt know. It does smell like ginger ale or smarites though. Not the greatest yielder either


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 16, 2014)

Been gone for a day but i am back and dropping 6 or\du x sl, 11 uk x sl, and 6 karma og


----------



## COGrown (Nov 16, 2014)

Out of all the hydro nutes i've tried, I've never had better results than with General Hydroponics. I used House and Garden for a bit when they were first out here and was extremely unimpressed. Two cycles and I was back with GH. I've also used Advanced and Botanicare, but I stopped going to hydro/grow stores entirely because I got sick of them trying to upsell me to another brand or trying to sell me supplements from other lines that I was already using the (in my experience superior) GH equivalent. I've also seen plenty of excellent grows with Dynagrow. I've seen good grows with advanced nutrients, as well, but with their higher price and higher dilution rate, it is over two-three times the cost of finishing a crop with General Hydro.

Its also worth considering that if you walk into any commercial non-cannabis hydroponic garden I will bet my hat they will be using either GH or Dynagrow; and its not just because they are cheaper.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 16, 2014)

My hydro guy never tried to up sell me crap

mainly cause I was a hook up for him lol
if anything I got MAD discounts and paid wholesale lol
 
gh makes a fine product but 
I got just as good of result with them as other nutes and VICE VERSA

thats why I havent settled on one particular brand

at the end of the day ALL NUTE COMPANYS MAKE MONEY

if they dont they dissappear


----------



## okiejack (Nov 16, 2014)

I would like to see some outdoor pics of bodhi strains . It seems most people grow them indoor . Anybody ever grow and goji or any of bodhi strains outdoors ? If so how was it ?


----------



## COGrown (Nov 16, 2014)

okiejack said:


> I would like to see some outdoor pics of bodhi strains . It seems most people grow them indoor . Anybody ever grow and goji or any of bodhi strains outdoors ? If so how was it ?


There's like literally tons of outdoor bodhi grows out there. Maybe less here, but there's a bunch at breedbay. I remember seeing one on a now defunct site where a guy in Hawaii did Goji outdoors and the plants were absolutely beautiful. @MadHamish has definitely had some good results outdoors with bodhi gear. B also grows extensively outdoors, and even usually puts out some special releases just for the outdoors season (landrace stuff usually) so if you're worried about how well they would perform outside versus the genetics of other breeders, I wouldn't be. That said, outdoors growing, latitude, growing season, humidity, quality will vary greatly with location and strain, blah blah blah, I'm sure you're plenty familiar with all that if you're growing outdoors already.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 16, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Please let me know if/when you find that lab report. I'd love to link you to that thread and rub this cats nose in that a bit. lol


found it. errr, Mrs. OCD did.

i'll upload


----------



## calicat (Nov 17, 2014)

okiejack said:


> Off topic but what do you guys think about Green point seeds ? A place where I ordered my bodhi seeds ran out of lucky charms and thought about picking up some green point beans . Here is what they have in stock .
> *"Green Point Seeds"*
> (10 Seeds per pack) 58$ delivered.. Gorilla Glue#4 x Monster Cookies, Yeti Og x M.C, Alien Stardawg x M.C., Bruce Banner x M.C, Bubba x M.C., Grape Gorilla Gush x M.C., Girl Scout Cookies x M.C, OG Kush (diablo cut) x M.C
> Also got a kick ass selection of bodhi gear .


The company is owned by an exceptional tester by the name of Gu. I am surprised because about two years ago someone asked him if he bred and he just said he just tested tons for different companies. I am glad he made the transition from farmer phenom to commercial breeder. His notice to detail and an eye for selection will take him along way. I believe the male he uses was found from 303 seeds stock of monster cookies which is girl scout cookies vs granddaddy purple. His selection of elites and personal phenos is quite impressive. I wish him the best of luck with his venture in a seemingly growing saturated seed market.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Out of all the hydro nutes i've tried, I've never had better results than with General Hydroponics.


Word.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I like a good OG, but I've had strains that were wreckers that weren't OGs. I've always been dismayed as finding a legit cut seems a crap shoot and I hate a bad gamble. I give KGP credit for his dedication.
> 
> Friend said he scored "Tahoe" from his friend who's a little paranoid and overcharges people. That was definitely not a Tahoe cut. It was weak, there was a lemon scent but it wasn't what I've experienced from other Tahoe smoke. My guess is it had to be an S1. Looked good, but not what it should have, the buds weren't as dense as I've seen for what I'd call OG





calicat said:


> The company is owned by an exceptional tester by the name of Gu. I am surprised because about two years ago someone asked him if he bred and he just said he just tested tons for different companies. I am glad he made the transition from farmer phenom to commercial breeder. His notice to detail and an eye for selection will take him along way. I believe the male he uses was found from 303 seeds stock of monster cookies which is girl scout cookies vs granddaddy purple. His selection of elites and personal phenos is quite impressive. I wish him the best of luck with his venture in a seemingly growing saturated seed market.


Wow didnt know that.. good luck to gu~


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 17, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Out of all the hydro nutes i've tried, I've never had better results than with General Hydroponics. I used House and Garden for a bit when they were first out here and was extremely unimpressed. Two cycles and I was back with GH. I've also used Advanced and Botanicare, but I stopped going to hydro/grow stores entirely because I got sick of them trying to upsell me to another brand or trying to sell me supplements from other lines that I was already using the (in my experience superior) GH equivalent. I've also seen plenty of excellent grows with Dynagrow. I've seen good grows with advanced nutrients, as well, but with their higher price and higher dilution rate, it is over two-three times the cost of finishing a crop with General Hydro.
> 
> Its also worth considering that if you walk into any commercial non-cannabis hydroponic garden I will bet my hat they will be using either GH or Dynagrow; and its not just because they are cheaper.


I will admit I've never used GH. But a few years ago Homebrewer did several threads that were controlled experiments using DG vs AN, DG vs GH, etc etc. I believe they got closed because Uncle Ben wouldn't stop berating all the "idiots and morons" in said threads.....

Anyway, Dyna retained a slight edge even over GH in terms of yield and frostiness.

I think a lot of it comes down to what you started with and became comfortable with. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". While I'm sure other nutes work well too, at this point it would take something MAJOR for me to switch (like if it was revealed Arjan owned Gyna gro). I can make a perfect mix while drunk with my eyes closed.

EDIT: Homebrewers experiments were done in rockwool in a flood and drain table. So not sure how results would fair in other media***


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 17, 2014)

I think your right mr stash

comes down to
"What people LIKE AND ARE USED TO"

NOT necessarily better or worse

I Stand by my statements that ive grown equally well with damn near everything I try

mabey I got a good thumb

but I doubt its any magic other then COMMON SENSE.

also as I said before ALL
nute cos. Make money you just pick who YOU like

gh has been around since mid to late 70s I think

I bet if they were the new kids on the block you would perhaps view them differently.

Like I said I WILL NOT KNOCK ANY NUTE BEFORE I PERSONALLY TRY IT

TO DO SO WOULD BE "MORONIC AND INGNORANT"


am I wrong ?

not trying to start shit but I hate how things I type get takin outa context is all 

so far everyone on this thread is cool


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 17, 2014)

GH gave me my best hydro runs. There is only one that worked out better, made by a chemical engineer buddy of mine. They analyzed GH and shoved all the extra bottles stuff into the basic three part bottles. Shit is STRONG need half amounts from GH to get the same EC. Going Lucas formula with his stuff kicked ass. You can only get it from www.gthydro.co.za they call it Nutriplex (which is a problem as that is the trade name for a multi vitamin). Andy will send anywhere but shipping to the uS is pricey. Take the Rand value and divide by 11 for USD. You might be able to twist his arm for sample bottles who knows. Rest of the gear he sells is total poop, but kinda the best you get out here withoutnspecial imports. And you think your hydro store sucks?...


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 17, 2014)

I can read a bottle, and I know most of what I'm getting is water. I'm not a fan of stupid purchases or falling for marketing. 

Plus haters gonna hate


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 17, 2014)

What kind of feed schedules were you guys using when you were on GH? and which GH lineup? I been using a schedule found on their website but I feel like it can't be optimal and it leaves me with some questions. Some plants seem to have problems while others don't. Been considering trying lucas next round.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 18, 2014)

Lucky Charms.

Smell: Perfume of maiden pure.

Taste: Roasted sugar pheasant!

High: Talon of Raven, Kaw! Kaw!

Satchel appeal: Glistens as if a thousand Garguans gaze upon!

May this elvin relic find thee yonder. With lucky charms in mine amulets pocket ner shall the beast of anxieties burden enrapture mine earthly being. Sparkled emeralds of gluttons pasture!!! har har!

This is an excellent potion to LARP with. I find most bodhi strains lend well to LARPing. It really helps me get into it.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 18, 2014)

Feeding in.my opinion is always going to be strain dependant

as some will just like more or less things then others

this is why most peeps say to start weak and work up
edit this is also why I prefer 3 part systems


----------



## joeshivo (Nov 18, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> I cycle though not soo much "searching for the grail"
> 
> but it is interesting to see the different flavors by different nutes
> 
> ...



So what have you cane up with so far? Have you noticed anything that gets your stuff more nasty dank smelling?


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 18, 2014)

Not danker smells thats more genetic in my opinion

but botanicare gave more of a sweet flavor

while gh was a bit more undetectable but it has a certain un describe able flav in my opinion as well

a dank smell in my opinion is more genetic based

edit sorry. For trolling lol


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 18, 2014)

So I'll be taking down White Lotus #1 tonight. She is looking ready and I'm excited to get her down. I think I'll replace her with Blueberry Hill as she is getting large and has a tad bit of a stretch.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 18, 2014)

Bummed my pagoda was a brah.

Great looking plant minus the nutters.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 18, 2014)

I've got two going again. Hoping for at least one female, or both I'd be happy


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 18, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> So what have you cane up with so far? Have you noticed anything that gets your stuff more nasty dank smelling?


Ahahahaha... yes. Living Organic Soil. I grew hydro for quite some time. My no till system is only now coming close on some of my hydro runs yield size, it has been a journey and I read and learn every day, plus with organics there really is a lot of BS to sift through, bad advice to accidentally follow etc. But mate trust me, no looking back for the fact that reefer grown in living organic soil is the most dank thing I ever came across. Really a whole different world. My mate runs all my keeper cuts in ebb an flow, we don't hoard never have never will, and he out yields me sure but the taste and smell is but a reflection of the organic bud. We don't argue about this, he runs commercial so his priorities are different than mine. I don't need a stack. And when it comes to the hash you really really really tell a difference BIG TIME too. I am super tempted to do some hydro, was going to fiddle with organic hydro for fun but in the end I just never had the time. But no way I am doing normal hydro only ever again.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 18, 2014)

PS: I am sorry B, but I am renaming Dank Sinatra Remix to Zombie Balls. Holy jebus. Rock hard little fuzzy balls that almost gave me a blister trying to break up, two bongloads at 11am, finally at 16:30 I had to just give up and pass out for thirty minutes. Brutal. Will get dry bud pics tomorrow too lazy now. But yes. Zombie Balls. OoooOoOaaaAaaauuiirrrr, ooooooOOeeEaAaaaaauuUUAaaarrr.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 18, 2014)

I agree with mad about the organics

hydro bud can taste great 

but put up to properly grown in LIVING soil
Will produce tastier budds


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 18, 2014)

Man I have all this GH nute. I want to do lucas. But I have a bunch of promix too.(I likes to have extra). And I want to try coco. I also wanted to try dyna gro as long as I'm doing the whole soilless thing but it seems like majority of people on the net are organic nowadays.... for good reason. Superior terp profiles. But I'm scared to even attempt to sift through all the organic debating and hating. I don't care about yield either as I keeps all my flowers and resin. I also love making me some full melt iwe. Ugh every day I change my mind. This thread is so full of awesomeness from what appears to be lots of competent growers using different methods. I need to unsubscribe.


----------



## ActionHanks (Nov 18, 2014)

I cant seem to stick to one method!
Think ive swapped it up just about every round. Started out in coco, moved to soil, switched to straight perlite, went vert, just finished up my first dwc and now im vegging my nft : P


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 18, 2014)

Yea I run dwc and aero/nft cause I like them both

and I have run botanicares "organic" nutes in dwc with bennies 

But when I get a lil older I want to run TLO with coco as a base if that will work the way I want?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 19, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> I cant seem to stick to one method!
> Think ive swapped it up just about every round. Started out in coco, moved to soil, switched to straight perlite, went vert, just finished up my first dwc and now im vegging my nft : P


That's the way! How can you know your preference if you don't try a whole bunch of different things?..! Exploring growing can be an expensive hobby lol.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 19, 2014)

Anyone know a rough flower time for snow Leopard? 

Also what did it lean more towards growth wise?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 19, 2014)

Suck on my frosty Zombie Balls, stick 'em up your pipe and suck 'em!


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (Nov 19, 2014)

While I wait and hope Lucky Charms will be released again I figured to give Tranquil Elephantizer a go. Any suggestions or opinions on the difference between the original and remix??


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 19, 2014)

Well I was right. Both TER in flower are males, so will be removing them tonight. About time to cut down White Lotus #1, she is done. She is looking really fine. Blueberry Hill will take her spot. Will need to see what other strains I will replace the other TER with. I think a Snow Queen will take one of the spots and will need to see what else is ready to fill the garden, a few other plants are about ready to go into flower so I shall see what else is ready to go.

Eta: Maple Leaf Indica will take the other spot


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 19, 2014)

I am using GH maxi series with a touch of calimagic half way through flower.

Works great and very simple.

I have also started using EWC as a top dressing at the beginning and halfway through flower.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am using GH maxi series with a touch of calimagic half way through flower.
> 
> Works great and very simple.


And if expenses are a factor, it's fairly priced. What else could you want?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 19, 2014)

All 17 bodi testers i dropped have germed and are in dirt now


----------



## Upstate2626 (Nov 20, 2014)

Anyone have experience on Triad or Dream Temple, first non Snow Lotus or Appy crosses I have done.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 20, 2014)

Didn't get to the garden last night, a nap turned into sleep. 

I did remove the TER males, snow queen and Blueberry Hill took their spots. White Lotus #1 is so stinky and well, white. About ready to start a long weekend so tonight's a great night to take her down. 

Smells on White Lotus #2 are pretty interesting. Definitely has an aroma of vanilla and a sweet grapefruit. It's a really lovely smell. I'm curious if her sister will have this lovely vanilla aroma as well as its really nice


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2014)

Got a few jars of the short solos stash, and sampled it last night. I guess I could do a long, rambling report, but I'll just summarize:

Smell - 10
Taste - 9
Flower time - 8 weeks
Potency - 8.5

This is very similar to the berry Goji, but the taste is a mild lemon cream. I imagine it will only get better as it cures, but I wonder if it will survive to cure very long. I really like it.

I only ordered 3 beans of this for $24 +shipping from TSSC.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Nov 20, 2014)

I have 8 Silver Mountain.. 6 Sunshine Daydream. 5 White Lotus and 2 Goji OG.. All females..
I just took the top clone from each of the females.. I will keep the seed plant on hand in case i find something REALLY special..

These 21 individual females of Bodhi gear are rooting right now. Hoping to get them rooted in 1 pt pots by the end of Dec.. then get them in 3 gal pots of coco, veg for a few weeks, then flip..

Should be pretty cool.. I will put these 21 under 1800 watts (3 600s) over a 9x4 flood tray... Coco drain to waste.

My first ever Bodhi grow.. I'm excited..


----------



## HeartIandhank (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh yeah.. I also have 2 Silver Mountain male plants I am going to collect some pollen from..

I want to see the SM males hit my Super Silver Haze plant from a Beanho pack and an S1 Green Crack I have.. Both have gone down hill as they approach an older age. I think a new generation and some selecting might do them well. I sort of had this in mind when I ordered 2 packs of Silver Mountain.. 

They are outdoor.. the male flowers went purple a few days ago.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 20, 2014)

Best of luck on that large bodhi run. You should find a few special ladies in that stable


----------



## HeartIandhank (Nov 20, 2014)

Is there anyone that works on Bodhi seeds and participates in this thread? Some pages back I saw people openly ask about getting test seeds or doing test grows.. So I assume there is at least someone lurking who works on team Bodhi.. Just curious..


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 20, 2014)

Nah Bodhi's home is over at the bay. I posted that info as I knew there are a lot of Bodhi fans here that might be interested.


----------



## calicat (Nov 20, 2014)

For those who like auctioning over at Breedbay. Fair warning those veteran auctioneers will outbid you and possibly win if you even sneeze . I am assuming the remaining will be dropped at seedvaultofcalifornia.

so far it looks like:
tigers milk
lucky charms
pagoda
lemon penetration
blood orange
rku
headtrip
appalachian thunderfuck
cheech wizard
fantasy island
ancient og
and some more..
the bb vault will be listed here, but the seconds will be released in the US.


----------



## okiejack (Nov 20, 2014)

calicat said:


> For those who like auctioning over at Breedbay. Fair warning those veteran auctioneers will outbid you and possibly win if you even sneeze . I am assuming the remaining will be dropped at seedvaultofcalifornia.
> 
> so far it looks like:
> tigers milk
> ...


I can't ever figure out how to get to the bodhi auctions over there . Could Somebody help me out ? Really wanting some lucky charms and thunderfuck


----------



## okiejack (Nov 20, 2014)

It always takes me to dank bids . I'm am registered over there .

Edit : It says there is no bodhi auctions . What am I doing wrong here ? Anybody have a link ? Thanks


----------



## calicat (Nov 20, 2014)

Ok first of all you did navigate to the right place. The reason why it is blank B's wares have not been listed yet. Usually how B conducts the drop is he will randomly pop in at the seed info tab then announce the countdown and the server will most definitely crash lol. The usual pattern is after 8:00pm pst no pattern to the day its totally random. If you really want even a fighting chance you have to lurk on that thread because I know for a fact there will be a lot doing the same thing. If you participate good luck I gave up those guys are pros over there lol.


----------



## okiejack (Nov 20, 2014)

calicat said:


> Ok first of all you did navigate to the right place. The reason why it is blank B's wares have not been listed yet. Usually how B conducts the drop is he will randomly pop in at the seed info tab then announce the countdown and the server will most definitely crash lol. The usual pattern is after 8:00pm pst no pattern to the day its totally random. If you really want even a fighting chance you have to lurk on that thread because I know for a fact there will be a lot doing the same thing. If you participate good luck I gave up those guys are pros over there lol.


Well shit .. That sucks .lol


----------



## okiejack (Nov 20, 2014)

I'll just wait for the seed vault to drop them. Missed lucky charms by a day last time . Money was still in the mail. Sucked


----------



## calicat (Nov 20, 2014)

If you feel that is best for you then my suggestion would be to contact [email protected] and be placed on a permanent mailing list. You will then always be notified of new drops rather than monitoring the instagram page of theirs.


----------



## okiejack (Nov 20, 2014)

calicat said:


> If you feel that is best for you then my suggestion would be to contact [email protected] and be placed on a permanent mailing list. You will then always be notified of new drops rather than monitoring the instagram page of theirs.


Can you get them cheaper on breedbay ? Are they auction or just buy it now ? $76 bucks shipped I thought was a damn good deal from what I have seen .


----------



## COGrown (Nov 20, 2014)

Tragically, all of the four dirty hippy x g13hp that came up (out of 6) were male, one even began fully flowering under 24 hours of light. Nothing else started with them has shown sex yet. Still have four beans left, so I will be starting those post haste. The Pinesoul x g13hp have been slower from the get go, hope I will see some ladies there....


----------



## calicat (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh heck no especially if it is a strain that a lot of people want. He said auction but sometimes he lists items that keep getting relisted as a buyout option. It is the best deal for his packs if you live in the U.S. no hassles from those govt cats doing their jobs. The most I have seen a strain go over there at BB was 500 bones and some cat did not even fulfill the gentleman contract.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm wondering if that new g13hp has some issues. Since some mentioned it with the TER autoflowering. I've had 4 going and two males show so far. No signs of auto flower on them yet, but if anything does do anything wacky like autoflower I'll be sure to post about it


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm wondering if that new g13hp has some issues. Since some mentioned it with the TER autoflowering. I've had 4 going and two males show so far. No signs of auto flower on them yet, but if anything does do anything wacky like autoflower I'll be sure to post about it


My Gogi OG likes to start flowering under 20/4 lighting. Hasn't been an issue so far....


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> My Gogi OG likes to start flowering under 20/4 lighting. Hasn't been an issue so far....


Like straight flowering? All my clones that I've already ran will show female sex, but none will start actual budding


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Like straight flowering? All my clones that I've already ran will show female sex, but none will start actual budding


They aren't in veg long enough for me to really know, but bud sites start forming with a bunch of white pistils


----------



## HeartIandhank (Nov 20, 2014)

So is limited stock like a method of generating hype or are his batches that small/demand that high?


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 20, 2014)

He makes small batches. He pretty much does it all himself, I think he may have some friends help from time to time but otherwise he's a one man operation. Every once in a while he will do preservation releases as he doesn't have time or space, those are usually limited, land race strains.


I don't see it as hype, he's just not able to do what many companies do which is massive green houses full of females and males. Plus he's taken pictures of his restock room and his dirty testing room. Certainly not that large by any standards


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 20, 2014)

This is kinda interesting. Snow Queen #1 has many three blade leaves, a bit of crinkle as well. Some mature leaves also have 4 blades.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Nov 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> He makes small batches. He pretty much does it all himself, I think he may have some friends help from time to time but otherwise he's a one man operation. Every once in a while he will do preservation releases as he doesn't have time or space, those are usually limited, land race strains.
> 
> 
> I don't see it as hype, he's just not able to do what many companies do which is massive green houses full of females and males. Plus he's taken pictures of his restock room and his dirty testing room. Certainly not that large by any standards


thats cool.. i meant no disrespect. i just wasnt sure if it was a large or small outfit.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 20, 2014)

HeartIandhank said:


> thats cool.. i meant no disrespect. i just wasnt sure if it was a large or small outfit.


None taken. Definitely small by most standards but he is pretty productive with what he does. Plus some of the parent plants get lost which is why you see people wanting a stab at the genetics.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 20, 2014)

Well, if you really devote yourself to it, you can flower a very surprising number of plants in a largish bedroom, and put one or two of your male clones in there (the same clone, duh) and you can get quite a large number of seed packs from different moms, but not necessarily large enough to sustain the demand. A lot of space has to be devoted to keeping clone moms, testing thereof, and not to mention all the growing that goes into finding a good male. Plus, yield will mostly determine how many seeds you get, so that will vary from strain to strain, with the most popular (OGs) being among the lowest yielding. Sometimes he does larger runs, I know he made a fuckton of Goji and it still sold out pretty much everywhere.


----------



## okiejack (Nov 20, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Well, if you really devote yourself to it, you can flower a very surprising number of plants in a largish bedroom, and put one or two of your male clones in there (the same clone, duh) and you can get quite a large number of seed packs from different moms, but not necessarily large enough to sustain the demand. A lot of space has to be devoted to keeping clone moms, testing thereof, and not to mention all the growing that goes into finding a good male. Plus, yield will mostly determine how many seeds you get, so that will vary from strain to strain, with the most popular (OGs) being among the lowest yielding. Sometimes he does larger runs, I know he made a fuckton of Goji and it still sold out pretty much everywhere.


So is goji a low yeilder? Being one of the most popular strains he has it seems it would not be popular if it was a low yeildER.


----------



## okiejack (Nov 20, 2014)

Also it seems that most bodhi strains would be good in a sog or scrog . Wish I could find more info on some of his strains grown outdoor.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 20, 2014)

Google is your friend, or go over to his subgroup on Breedbay. Tons of people have posted their grow and you could spend hours looking through his catalog essentially.

Some plants yield more than others but if someone's main priority is yield, look elsewhere. But you will get awesome plants from just about any thing you pick. Only issue I see with outdoors on many of his plants is having enough time to finish. My buddy pulled a clone I gave him of goji outdoors and the dumbass picked way too early. Should have waited till November but nope he was impatient.

Eta: he had a monster of a plant, easily should have gotten more than two ounces. I think he said he had an ounce and some change. I get two ounces off one plant in a three gallon pot.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 20, 2014)

okiejack said:


> So is goji a low yeilder? Being one of the most popular strains he has it seems it would not be popular if it was a low yeildER.


Goji yields great for an og cross. No snow lotus hybrid should be a disappointment in the yield department. However, Goji isn't the mother, the Nepali OG cut is, which I have heard is most similar to the Tahoe cut, which is not a huge yielder. Pretty much all the OGs are viney and don't have huge buds.


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

calicat said:


> For those who like auctioning over at Breedbay. Fair warning those veteran auctioneers will outbid you and possibly win if you even sneeze . I am assuming the remaining will be dropped at seedvaultofcalifornia.
> 
> so far it looks like:
> tigers milk
> ...


I have all of those but Fantasy Island.... Which makes me really want it


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 20, 2014)

It's always what you don't have that you really want.

This girls getting cut in a moment. Figured I'd go grab a cocktail first.
 
 
 

White Lotus #1. She is a stinkier! Pulled her out of the tent as I'm about to chop her and man she is strong! Going to be a small yield but I can't complain, look at her!


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> It's always what you don't have that you really want.
> 
> This girls getting cut in a moment. Figured I'd go grab a cocktail first.
> View attachment 3297901
> ...


Looking Good mano! Since you told me your an IPA fanatic; Tonight's selection : Racer 5. Thoughts on that one? One of my favorites.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm drinking a Pale Ale right now, one of my favorite brews at one of my local watering holes.

Ypsi Gypsi:


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm drinking a Pale Ale right now, one of my favorite brews at one of my local watering holes.
> 
> Ypsi Gypsi:
> View attachment 3297915


This conversation sounds familiar. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bud-pic-of-the-year.848296/page-4


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm drinking a Pale Ale right now, one of my favorite brews at one of my local watering holes.
> 
> Ypsi Gypsi:
> View attachment 3297915


Nice. I love IPA's. But I love pilsners, pales, porters, sours, etc.

Guess I just love beer!


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 20, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> This conversation sounds familiar.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/bud-pic-of-the-year.848296/page-4


I am a creature of habit. Just pissed I lost an almost full pack of cigarettes (I need to quit, but fuck not now), and I really want one Now!


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I am a creature of habit. Just pissed I lost an almost full pack of cigarettes (I need to quit, but fuck not now), and I really want one Now!


 Devil sticks! Lol. I had a friend who quit cigarettes by smoking a joint everytime he craved a cig.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 20, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Devil sticks! Lol. I had a friend who quit cigarettes by smoking a joint everytime he craved a cig.


I'm already high more hours of the day than I am not... that simply won't work. Just need to quit and stay away from nicotine in general


----------



## mr mustache (Nov 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm already high more hours of the day than I am not... that simply won't work. Just need to quit and stay away from nicotine in general


Totally understand. Think it was just the action of putting the joint to his lips/oral fixation. But yeah.... I think he was really high and stunk like joints for awhile.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 20, 2014)

okiejack said:


> So is goji a low yeilder? Being one of the most popular strains he has it seems it would not be popular if it was a low yeildER.


My Gogi is a beast. I almost fell over the first time I put it on the scale. Rock hard buds on this pheno


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 21, 2014)

HeartIandhank said:


> Is there anyone that works on Bodhi seeds and participates in this thread? Some pages back I saw people openly ask about getting test seeds or doing test grows.. So I assume there is at least someone lurking who works on team Bodhi.. Just curious..


 They never ever pop in with a comment, but believe me B and Mrs B read every word on this thread. B has taken the piss with me on stuff I only mentioned here... my favorite was his "tiger tamer" reference so yeah much to my embarrassment I probably amused the heck out of the fella with the whole Brek vs Amos fiasco. He is a funny dude, sees the humor in everything. Never says much but makes a huge impact lmfao


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah I don't know where this thing comes from that Bodhi gear yields low. Even the tiny little Zombie balls nuggets made the scale groan and I really thought it would be super low yielding. Density is off the charts. Same with the Appalachia crosses, got some mad weights in the order of a zip per gallon of soil mix outdoors, mind blowing.


st0wandgrow said:


> My Gogi is a beast. I almost fell over the first time I put it on the scale. Rock hard buds on this pheno


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 21, 2014)

Yields aren't bad I suppose for the quality, I've just grown more from other strains in the same setup with much better yields, it was the quality that was no match to Bodhi gear.

Density is always pretty solid. And the White Lotus #2 was a tad less dense than I prefer but the yield was amazing.


----------



## Spirallight (Nov 21, 2014)

Can someone make a recommendation for the strains of his available on the tude? Also looking to possible trade genetics with someone here in Colorado.

Really was looking forward to that Dank Sinatra but it's sold out. 

Thank you


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2014)

Spirallight said:


> Can someone make a recommendation for the strains of his available on the tude? Also looking to possible trade genetics with someone here in Colorado.
> 
> Really was looking forward to that Dank Sinatra but it's sold out.
> 
> Thank you


I'm just now realizing that 2 out of 5 Bodhi strains that I love are snow lotus pappys, the 3 I wasn't crazy about are all appy dads. FWIW


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 21, 2014)

I really like the appy dad, don't get me wrong Snow Lotus is nice but appy brings the funk. Mixes well with crosses.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 21, 2014)

I've grown and smoked:
Blueberry Hill
Sunshine Daydream 
Superstitious
Snow Queen
Goji
White Lotus
Mountain Temple

Still need to get females from:
Lemon Zinger (lost one and she was a beauty)
Pagoda
TER
Ancient OG
Lucky Charms f2

Testers 
Afkan x Snow Lotus 
Afkan x 88g


----------



## ActionHanks (Nov 21, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm just now realizing that 2 out of 5 Bodhi strains that I love are snow lotus pappys, the 3 I wasn't crazy about are all appy dads. FWIW


Opposite for me. Ssdd, mothers milk, and synergy were right up my ally. But the only snow lotus cross ive tried was Snow Queen. Hope something comes along to replace that former holy grail male appy


----------



## COGrown (Nov 21, 2014)

I think with the appalachia hybrids if you are looking for a specific flavor profile you might need to run more beans than with the Snow Lotus, which is known for allowing the flavor from the mother plant to pass through in most cases. Amos here appears to dislike the kind of chemmy onion/garlic funkiness that a lot of appy dominant phenotypes will have, whereas snow lotus dominant phenotypes are not only more rare but will also be more likely to have the kinds of berry notes that I think he wants in strains....


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 21, 2014)

COGrown said:


> I think with the appalachia hybrids if you are looking for a specific flavor profile you might need to run more beans than with the Snow Lotus, which is known for allowing the flavor from the mother plant to pass through in most cases. Amos here appears to dislike the kind of chemmy onion/garlic funkiness that a lot of appy dominant phenotypes will have, whereas snow lotus dominant phenotypes are not only more rare but will also be more likely to have the kinds of berry notes that I think he wants in strains....


He does love his fruity strains


----------



## ActionHanks (Nov 21, 2014)

I do too haha, but thats what i keep Cindy around for. Everything else in the garden needs to be stanky, borderline offensive.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 21, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> I do too haha, but thats what i keep Cindy around for. Everything else in the garden needs to be stanky, borderline offensive.


I love the offensive as well. Fruity seems to be a dime a dozen these days.

Eta: I do need to grab some Cindy at some point soon


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've grown and smoked:


I seem to recall you not being crazy about Superstitious?



ActionHanks said:


> Opposite for me. Ssdd, mothers milk, and synergy were right up my ally. But the only snow lotus cross ive tried was Snow Queen. Hope something comes along to replace that former holy grail male appy


Recently chopped solos stash is killing me...lol - already found some more single beans of it. And Goji berry is a near perfect smoke imo.



COGrown said:


> Amos here appears to dislike the kind of chemmy onion/garlic funkiness that a lot of appy dominant phenotypes will have, whereas snow lotus dominant phenotypes are not only more rare but will also be more likely to have the kinds of berry notes that I think he wants in strains....


Uh......I resemble that remark.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> He does love his fruity strains


FROOOOTY !  Hitting Chuckys Bride # 2 atm......almost tastes caramel....a soaring morning high, I tell ya' !



ActionHanks said:


> I do too haha, but thats what i keep Cindy around for. Everything else in the garden needs to be stanky, borderline offensive.


c-99 = pineapple. There's also cherry, berry, orange, and grape, ya know?  As to borderline offensive, see next reply.



TonightYou said:


> I love the offensive as well. Fruity seems to be a dime a dozen these days.


When will you guys get it? I have exactly what you're looking for - you'd love some of the heri crosses. If you imagine why I hate them, you'll grok why you should love them.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 21, 2014)

Superstitious grew on me. The smoke was pretty well balanced and made for a good day smoke. One plant in particular with the darker leaves should have been kept in hindsight. Uniform plants and done in 9 weeks


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Superstitious grew on me.


That's a pretty novel grow medium........ba da boom.  I'm ripped....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 21, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm just now realizing that 2 out of 5 Bodhi strains that I love are snow lotus pappys, the 3 I wasn't crazy about are all appy dads. FWIW





COGrown said:


> I think with the appalachia hybrids if you are looking for a specific flavor profile you might need to run more beans than with the Snow Lotus, which is known for allowing the flavor from the mother plant to pass through in most cases. Amos here appears to dislike the kind of chemmy onion/garlic funkiness that a lot of appy dominant phenotypes will have, whereas snow lotus dominant phenotypes are not only more rare but will also be more likely to have the kinds of berry notes that I think he wants in strains....


Yep. I'm right there with Amos. I LOVE my Dream Lotus and Gogi. I like the ssdd, but not nearly as much as the other two.

Would it be fair to say that appy crosses take a bit longer to finish on average too?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Would it be fair to say that appy crosses take a bit longer to finish on average too?


Definitely my experience. I had one Blood Orange that finished at 58 days, but the rest, as well as SSDD and BBH were all around 70 days.

Edit: man, I wish I could turn you on to the solos stash - only 4 days dry enough to smoke, and it's awesome so far.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 21, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> That's a pretty novel grow medium........ba da boom.  I'm ripped....


Ahahahhaha, she wasn't a bad strain really, I suppose it's more looking for something else ya know? But I certainly can't knock her as a hybrid. I bet F2 would be crazy given her make up


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I love the offensive as well. Fruity seems to be a dime a dozen these days.
> 
> Eta: I do need to grab some Cindy at some point soon


Fruity may be a dime a dozen....but getting something that just smells fruity is one thing. Finding something where that smell transfers over to the taste, has a great effect, potent, good yield, and purdy to look at is not common at all. That's what I feel I have with both Gogi and Dream Lotus.

From a selfish standpoint I'm quite alright with appy being the papa that he lost.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Fruity may be a dime a dozen....but getting something that just smells fruity is one thing. Finding something where that smell transfers over to the taste, has a great effect, potent, good yield, and purdy to look at is not common at all. That's what I feel I have with both Gogi and Dream Lotus.
> 
> From a selfish standpoint I'm quite alright with appy being the papa that he lost.


Yeah......all of that ^.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 21, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Definitely my experience. I had one Blood Orange that finished at 58 days, but the rest, as well as SSDD and BBH were all around 70 days.
> 
> Edit: man, I wish I could turn you on to the solos stash - only 4 days dry enough to smoke, and it's awesome so far.


You already have.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Nov 21, 2014)

I am working on some appy seedstock.. going to work with 8 silver mountain females and 2 silver mountain males.
I am quite familiar with green crack, Chemdog and ssh so it should be easy to spot ally heavy females.. hopefully one of my two males makes appy progeny.. we will see.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> You already have.


Uh...what? Man.....I'm ripped....can ya break it down for me?


----------



## HeartIandhank (Nov 21, 2014)

I cannot.get breedbay to open. Did Bodhi make that drop?


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 21, 2014)

HeartIandhank said:


> I cannot.get breedbay to open. Did Bodhi make that drop?


Was wondering the same thing. Wasn't able to pop over there this am


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 21, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Uh...what? Man.....I'm ripped....can ya break it down for me?


You said you wished you could turn me on to solos stash. You describing how good it is *already has* turned me on to it because I think we have similar tastes in weed.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 21, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Was wondering the same thing. Wasn't able to pop over there this am


great website, but.... goes down like a crack whore on rent day.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 21, 2014)

Just got my testers today.
Pk suge cut x 88 g13/hp
And 
Goji b x pipeline.. its crazy necause im growing the pk suge x Uzbekistan hp and goji og right now. So I should be able to see the difference in males used and hopefully find some special ones


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> You already have.


Cant lie I wanted to grab the solos stash but even more now hearing how good it is to someone as picky as amos . 
Im still gonna grab pura vida too because I dont mind some chem in the mix


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 21, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> That's a pretty novel grow medium........ba da boom.  I'm ripped....


At least it is organic lol. Nyhoo, super friggin stoked today, with the help of a friend my Dirty Hippy collection will soon ne complete!! Dirty Hippy, Dream Beaver, Dirty Queen, Zombie Dong... ONly that my huge ass Bodhi outdoor run is not happening. Only a few outdoor plants thanks to circumstance. I have a bursting vault... time to upgrade the indoor space for next year, what else can I do lol?...


----------



## calicat (Nov 21, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Cant lie I wanted to grab the solos stash but even more now hearing how good it is to someone as picky as amos .
> Im still gonna grab pura vida too because I dont mind some chem in the mix


Hope you get a similar phenotype we got on Pura Vida if you decide to pick that one up. Smells like fruity pebbles and tastes like fruity pebbles with a lingering chem blanket. It sat on a green crack structure. Finishes in 62 days clone to flower. F2 production of Pura Vida to commence in about two weeks. Original male lost so I have to resort to pollen dusting on clones.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 21, 2014)

My dream beavers finally arrived. Can't fuckin wait to germ them. Hoping to germ them on New Year's Day .


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wish I could trade some of these bodhi packs for a legit Chem cut I have about 15 kinds


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Nov 21, 2014)

To bad I'm non medical


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 21, 2014)

So my biggest ancient og looks like he is a male.. I still got e more that is still vegging away. I might axe in a few days.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 21, 2014)

I just got done massacring a bunch of guys, took clones of what hasn't showed yet, and this White lotus male that is doing this funky tripod thing. It is only on one branch and both of the lucky charms had it on one branch as well.... Anyone ever notice this with these strains before? Wondering if it isn't something from the white since that is the only real connection between those strains is the mom.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 21, 2014)

calicat said:


> Hope you get a similar phenotype we got on Pura Vida if you decide to pick that one up. Smells like fruity pebbles and tastes like fruity pebbles with a lingering chem blanket. It sat on a green crack structure. Finishes in 62 days clone to flower. F2 production of Pura Vida to commence in about two weeks. Original male lost so I have to resort to pollen dusting on clones.


Solos stash, Pura Vida, Silver mountain, Jabbas, Skylotus, SSDD, Goji... the packs I was looking forward to the most for popping outdoors. The more you guys are talking the more this non run is sucking.


----------



## calicat (Nov 22, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> I just got done massacring a bunch of guys, took clones of what hasn't showed yet, and this White lotus male that is doing this funky tripod thing. It is only on one branch and both of the lucky charms had it on one branch as well.... Anyone ever notice this with these strains before? Wondering if it isn't something from the white since that is the only real connection between those strains is the mom.
> View attachment 3298760


I have seen it in one phenotype of Lucky Charms that was the White leaner. Nice assessment.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 22, 2014)

calicat said:


> I have seen it in one phenotype of Lucky Charms that was the White leaner. Nice assessment.


Well thank you cali, and thanks for the confirmations. That is the reason I wanted to start them together albeit it limited numbers is to look for similarities


----------



## DustyNugs (Nov 22, 2014)

Speaking of triples and tripods, glad to see this little Sensi/Deadly G (#1 of *3 *) looking good.



Group shot. 3/3 both Sensi/Deadly G and Geisel/Appy are up and happy!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 22, 2014)

Bodi testers are starting very uniform


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry folks - I posted this in another thread, but it's a Bodhi bean. I was baked.

This is the 2nd Solos Stash - took it at 63 days, and it's not at all like the first. Tall and stretchy, with lots of large tops. A bit harsh, of course, but it smokes good. Taste and smell are not at all similar to the first, either. Hard to describe, but it's a pleasant taste. Took me 3 hours to smoke a joint below the halfway point.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Nov 23, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> I did the same... Spread the love of these great genetics.
> 
> Bodhi seeds has one of the best vibes out there IMHO.


Yes.. spread the love.

I gave a gold friend a pack of SSDD a pack of Silvef mountain and 5 goji og beans.. cuz...dangit.. it feels good to share.. 

I ordered 2 of each tho..

Im gonna work on some.Bodhi seed stock tho.cause getting my.hands n the good bodhi packs was difficult..


----------



## King Blunt (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi all, you all have had me lurking around forever, envying the quality headstash Bodhis beans create....... so I decided to order some a few weeks ago fro the tude. I got a single pack of Prayer Tower. Does anyone hear have some experience with this strain? I'm really excited as I've never had an Appy cross ever. Thanks for any info guys


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 24, 2014)

So I've got white lotus #1 dried and now it's time for a cure. 
I'll have to do a photo shoot tonight of the harvest buds and a shot of SSDD who's finishing up right now. Probably have two weeks or less on her but I've got to check her flowering time. 

What's in the tent now:
Non Bodhi - 2 Malawi which are fantastic looking and Maple Leaf Indica. China Yunnan

Bodhi gear:
Blueberry Hill
Snow Queen #1


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 24, 2014)

heres one of my tester its kura x appy and boy is it frosty i just popped 6 more


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 25, 2014)

The bodhi thread fell to page 2? That's a first. What the fuck guys?? 

So, I really like Gogi! Some of the best weed I've grown.... but I find myself never smoking it. I don't toke a lot during the day because I need to be sharp at work. When I do I need something that doesn't tire me out and leaves me clear headed. This stuff makes me forgetful and scattered. Tons of thoughts racing through the head with no ability to stay on task. It's no good for night time smoke either as its much too sativa dom to allow me to wind down. So, while its great weed, I never reach for the jar. Odd problem to have. If I were retired with nothing better to do Id be smoking the shit out of it!


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 25, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> The bodhi thread fell to page 2? That's a first. What the fuck guys??
> 
> So, I really like Gogi! Some of the best weed I've grown.... but I find myself never smoking it. I don't toke a lot during the day because I need to be sharp at work. When I do I need something that doesn't tire me out and leaves me clear headed. This stuff makes me forgetful and scattered. Tons of thoughts racing through the head with no ability to stay on task. It's no good for night time smoke either as its much too sativa dom to allow me to wind down. So, while its great weed, I never reach for the jar. Odd problem to have. If I were retired with nothing better to do Id be smoking the shit out of it!


I'll have to hit you up. I know you had a couple different ones going on, any better than the cut I shared?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 25, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> The bodhi thread fell to page 2? That's a first. What the fuck guys??
> 
> So, I really like Gogi! Some of the best weed I've grown.... but I find myself never smoking it. I don't toke a lot during the day because I need to be sharp at work. When I do I need something that doesn't tire me out and leaves me clear headed. This stuff makes me forgetful and scattered. Tons of thoughts racing through the head with no ability to stay on task. It's no good for night time smoke either as its much too sativa dom to allow me to wind down. So, while its great weed, I never reach for the jar. Odd problem to have. If I were retired with nothing better to do Id be smoking the shit out of it!


LOL.. I swear I have to stop myself cuz sumtime's I feel like all I be saying on here is "Goji Goji Goji".. Really great smoke..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 25, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'll have to hit you up. I know you had a couple different ones going on, any better than the cut I shared?


I like it better, but that's subjective. Certainly different. 



blowincherrypie said:


> LOL.. I swear I have to stop myself cuz sumtime's I feel like all I be saying on here is "Goji Goji Goji".. Really great smoke..


I know right? lol


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 25, 2014)

Ah good to know. Have any pictures of this gal? I still need to run a pack. Will need to grab them when they are restocked


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 25, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Ah good to know. Have any pictures of this gal? I still need to run a pack. Will need to grab them when they are restocked


I'll try to remember to snap a pic tonight when the lights come on. It's very OG in structure (but smells like berries). It reminds me a lot of the pictures that kgp posts of his various OG plants


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 25, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'll try to remember to snap a pic tonight when the lights come on. It's very OG in structure (but smells like berries). It reminds me a lot of the pictures that kgp posts of his various OG plants


Nice. I look forward to seeing her


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> If I were retired with nothing better to do Id be smoking the shit out of it!


And here I am w/ empty jars of goji for 4 more weeks, so....what are you saying here?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 25, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> And here I am w/ empty jars of goji for 4 more weeks, so....what are you saying here?


Haha!

I'm looking forward to that day....


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 25, 2014)

After my first complete Bodhi harvest, I'm sold. Solos Stash, Mothers Milk, and all phenos of Synergy came out splendid.

Need to do some major cleaning, _and then decide on which pack of test beans to pop_...I have* Legend OG x Snow Lotus* and also *Kudra x G13/HP*...

I was set on popping the* Legend x SL*, but after those *Kudra x Appy* pics @bigworm6969 posted...I'm torn!


----------



## hybrid vigor (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey guys im just new to this forum.this thread was the reason i joined.iv been reading this thread for a while and had never bothered signing up but now iv got three Bodhi strains on the go i thought i could maybe get some advice from people with experience with the strains i have. iv got sunshine daydream,goji og and the freebie synergys off attitude.i put on 7 each of goji and sunny d and all the synergy(5).5of sunny d and 5goji popped and four synergy.got 3fem synergy 1fem sunny d and all my gojis were male!gutted.iv put the last five goji on(there was an extra seed in each pack)and so far theyr going well.in red beer cups.im just letting my fem synergy and sunny d veg a bit longer before taking cuts.also going to make some f2.this is my first Bodhi run and boy am i looking forward to flowering these out.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 25, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Ah good to know. Have any pictures of this gal? I still need to run a pack. Will need to grab them when they are restocked


3 weeks 12/12. Nugs like this scattered all over branches. Doesn't really form a substantial main cola.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Haha!
> 
> I'm looking forward to that day....


You know how I like shortcuts. I got to retirement many years ahead of schedule by surviving an otj accident. The resulting settlement from the employer's insurance company enabled me to pay off the Ponderosa, buy a few toys, and flee the work force many years ahead of schedule. It wasn't an easy path, but as they say, all's well that ends well.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Nov 25, 2014)

White lotus 
3rd go round with this cut. Really nice potent sativa that will add up on you and put you to sleep if you smoke it all day. When I have this in a jar I don't reach for anything else. This was my first bodhi strain I now have 3 lovely looking synergy's finishing up and just started a full pack of mothers milk and prayer tower. Been waiting on a gogi drop after seeing all of you talk about it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2014)

Only a day or two till i transplant them


----------



## BDOGKush (Nov 26, 2014)

I got my reship of Headtrip, there were 12 seeds in the pack so I decided to pop two along with some BB Sour Cherry and an Element seed 5th Element freebie. The Headtrip germinated very fast, probably the quickest germination I've experienced.


----------



## okiejack (Nov 26, 2014)

Well I have some goji og, Superstitious and blue tara . Looking for some lucky charms . Anybody wanna help me out or point me that way ? Thanks in advance . Love this thread . Gonna start contributing more this spring when I make the move to Colorado . Thanks


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 26, 2014)

Check out holistic nursery/seed vault of california (pretty sure they are the same?). That is where I got my pack of lucky charms, email them. At [email protected] and they will shoot ya back an email with what stock they have.


----------



## King Blunt (Nov 26, 2014)

Noone has any Prayer Tower exp??? Damn..... I'm def placing another tude order soon to grab some more bodhi gear, probably some goji as all of you have raved about it. Any Prayer Tower grow tips or advice would be awesome though. Peace


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Nov 26, 2014)

King Blunt said:


> Noone has any Prayer Tower exp??? Damn..... I'm def placing another tude order soon to grab some more bodhi gear, probably some goji as all of you have raved about it. Any Prayer Tower grow tips or advice would be awesome though. Peace


I just started a full pack about a week ago all 11 sprouted and look nice I could periodically update through is thread but no help other than that


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 26, 2014)

i didn't particularly care for the prayer tower that i just harvested...it had a weird lemon for lack of a better description sour taste to it. it was not as frosty as my SSDD that grew along side it nor did it smell as great, but it was very easy to grow. only because it has the appalachia as the father would it get run again, to see if i could get a pheno that leaned more toward him. 
only made it to barely half of a joint on this one because of the taste and it was a very mellow high to me, nothing like the description. perhaps if i would have smoked more and i wasn't so tired when i tried it? i don't know.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 26, 2014)

What up peeps. I know I should post this in the problems section, but I'll smoke two joints with this one.

It's SSDD, my question is about the little yellow leaf tips I can see on the right side of the plant. My nepali og X good medicine has it to. 

It's almost like a little tyedye yellow splotch on just these two. Any ideas as to what I'm seeing? Or am I just trippin..?


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 26, 2014)

It could just be a mutation. I had half of a leaf (exatly half right down the stem) on only one leaf on my black triangle yellow out of the gate. Had seen it once before so I didny freak out. All I can say is keep an eye on it to see if it spreads but it doesnt look like your typical deficiency so I think you will be ok
EDIT: was looking at the pic on my phone, now that I am on my comp your plant looks a little overfeed if you ask me


----------



## ActionHanks (Nov 26, 2014)

Soil looks hella moist. 

Plants are looking fine though, so keep it up. My SSDD was burned ( on accident) after week 3 lol! So maybe its also a little sensitive?? Others would have to chime in on that tidbit


----------



## ActionHanks (Nov 26, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> i didn't particularly care for the prayer tower that i just harvested...it had a weird lemon for lack of a better description.
> 
> only made it to barely half of a joint on this one because of the taste


Also can you elaborate on this at all??

Ive got Lemon Thai x C99, as well as Lemon Thai x G13/Hp that are about a week into veg for testing. I LOVE lemony tasting bud, hut youre scaring me. Whats offputting??


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 27, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> Also can you elaborate on this at all??
> 
> Ive got Lemon Thai x C99, as well as Lemon Thai x G13/Hp that are about a week into veg for testing. I LOVE lemony tasting bud, hut youre scaring me. Whats offputting??


I popped 4 fem beans, one of which was Humboldt Lemon Thai Kush [freebie]. All 4 popped and came up, so I have one extra as I only need 3. After reading the breeders description of the LTK, I yanked it. Pine and pepper? No, thanks. So I'll go w/ Kosher Tangie, Tangielope, and Purple Trainwreck for a non-fuss winter run. Gotta keep the taste buds happy. 

In Bodhi news, solos stash still kicks butt, and the most recent Goji [mom] is @ 7 weeks today - looks like it;s going at least 9 weeks, then jars refilled.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for the input buds. I probably did over water them before the pix because I don't have tons of time for them between wife and kids and work. 

I only give them ro water with no additives so she must be a little sensitive. That soil has been cooking for well over a hundred days and it's the revs exact base recipe, so hopefully it's not too hot in a general manner.


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 27, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> Also can you elaborate on this at all??
> 
> Ive got Lemon Thai x C99, as well as Lemon Thai x G13/Hp that are about a week into veg for testing. I LOVE lemony tasting bud, hut youre scaring me. Whats offputting??


i think if you like lemony tasting bud, then this shouldn't scare you. i really didn't like the taste at all, but that's just me. 



Amos Otis said:


> ... Pine and pepper? No, thanks. So I'll go w/ Kosher Tangie, Tangielope, and Purple Trainwreck for a non-fuss winter run. Gotta keep the taste buds happy.
> ...


pine and pepper? that sounds gross.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 27, 2014)

So let's take some curing Bud shots:

White Lotus #2 (non keeper but great yield), sweet mango aroma with vanilla undertones
 

White Lotus #1 (keeper), lower yield, vanilla overtones, sweet grapes.
 
Goji


----------



## ActionHanks (Nov 27, 2014)

Lookin great @Tonight.

I think im going to keep the lemon thai's around, i like lemon pepper, my favorite seasoning lol. Might grab some of Motarebels Apollos and do some work with the LT. Ive got like 20-30 indica or hybrid varieties, but not really much sativa outside C99. Anyone got any Bodhi sativa reccomendations?


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 27, 2014)

Skywalker x RKU


----------



## KeizerSoze (Nov 27, 2014)

White Lotus Day 36



Suspected boys are in cups...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 27, 2014)

So a stem rub of my Nepali OG x Good Medicine has revealed major lemon kerosene funky funkness. I hope she shows female.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 28, 2014)

I know it will vary from strain to strain, but does anyone have any idea on how long it takes for cannabis to naturally show sex while still in veg? These Bodhi beans that I got are running close to 60 days and aren't showing yet.

My Cherry Bomb and JTR x MT and Chocolope have all showed but they are a 100+ day veg right now and I didn't pay attention to the timing. As a matter of fact it was when I noticed this that I decided to wait for these to show themselves rather than clone and flower. (I am looking to be more efficient.)


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 28, 2014)

Depends, I've had plants as early as 4 weeks, and some as many as 12 while in veg. Usually I force flower first go round so I don't really keep track to be honest.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 29, 2014)

Ah, Thanks for the input. I have a bit of time until I have room for these so I'll wait for now.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 29, 2014)

this is a first for me guys i dont ever run strains twice but superstious was such a jem i had to get it again, and i also grab a pack of buddahs hand


----------



## COGrown (Nov 29, 2014)

So far out of six pinesoul x g13hp I've got two confirmed males and finally as of tonight one female. Transplanted, moved into the big veg tent, and hopefully flowered in around 1.5 weeks.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 29, 2014)

Once the veg chamber is free of this Bodhi run I'll be popping my testers!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## hybrid vigor (Nov 30, 2014)

ATTENTION FANS OF BODHI SEEDS!PINESOUL OG X MONSTER COOKIES BY GREENPOINT SEEDS UP ON CANNAZON FOR LESS THAN $50.GRAB EM WHILE YOU CAN.LOOK OUT FOR GREENPOINT.BREEDER-GU.HES GOT SOME REAL FIRE.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 30, 2014)

hybrid vigor said:


> ATTENTION FANS OF BODHI SEEDS!PINESOUL OG X MONSTER COOKIES BY GREENPOINT SEEDS UP ON CANNAZON FOR LESS THAN $50.GRAB EM WHILE YOU CAN.LOOK OUT FOR GREENPOINT.BREEDER-GU.HES GOT SOME REAL FIRE.


Yeah I was looking up greenpoint and the crosses sounds very interesting.


----------



## Spirallight (Nov 30, 2014)

Anyone know how we can find out about bodhi seed drops? Can't seem to find a website.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 30, 2014)

Spirallight said:


> Anyone know how we can find out about bodhi seed drops? Can't seem to find a website.


Breedbay is where bodhi usually post info about seed drops that are coming up.


----------



## Mr.Head (Dec 1, 2014)

Welp I went to check on my garden this morning and my light wasn't on, so I changed the bulb and it still won't come on. I guess it's time to see what the warranty is like on my ballast lady at the hydro store said I could bring it in within 3 years and if it's not fixable I get a replacement. Lumatek ballast and other stuff cost me like $400 I sure hope they do what they said they would.

My testers are doing phenomenal but they won't have a light cycle until later tonight. No idea how long the light stayed on for yesterday, if definitely came on last night no idea how long it stayed on for.


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 1, 2014)

Is it just me or is breedbay down all the fucking time?

If you didn't know greenpoint seeds is Gu~ whom has rocked bodhi testers and seeds for years.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 1, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> Is it just me or is breedbay down all the fucking time?
> 
> If you didn't know greenpoint seeds is Gu~ whom has rocked bodhi testers and seeds for years.


I haven't been able to access the site properly for days now. You know where we can get greenpoint gear?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 1, 2014)

hey bro i got 2 ladies of the bluedream x g13hp in flower now there about 2 weeks in and really looking good


Al Yamoni said:


> View attachment 3303555


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 1, 2014)

Firestax is having a drop of greenpoint on dec 4th or hit the man up @ greenpointseeds.com


Just so we don't jam bodhi's thread up with greenpoint discussions or questions I'm gonna start a different thread.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 2, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey bro i got 2 ladies of the bluedream x g13hp in flower now there about 2 weeks in and really looking good


That's great news brotha. I can't wait to get poppin' em!

I'm going to pop six of each I hope. If I had the space I'd pop em all, but I'm a little variety hungry as well.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 2, 2014)

Here's my SSDD, isn't she pretty?


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Here's my SSDD, isn't she pretty?
> View attachment 3305096


smoking on SSDD this morning. it is fast becoming my favorite smoke. 

...yes, she is pretty.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 2, 2014)

One of mine too. Such awesome pain relief. She's a bit too strong for a morning smoke though, at least this one is.


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 2, 2014)

TY-oh, i'd like to try her then!  

the lucky charms F2 project is progressing okay. wish i could say well but messed up the lighting in the beginning (forgot to lower the T5) and for the first 30 days, couldn't figure out why they weren't growing.  however, the problem has now been resolved. still mad at myself for wasting all that time!

also have some SSDD at day 23 in veg...thinking about crossing the two because both have been great (especially the SSDD) for pain management and the SSDD has a great high to it as well as the lucky charms. thoughts everyone? hmmmm....


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 2, 2014)

Not a bad idea. I've got two Lucky Charms f2 that are next up to go in the tent after SSDD is finished in a week. Excited to see what comes up. I wonder if the green Crack will dominate though by reinforcing it in a cross. I'd probably wanna cross SSDD with itself as well as OTM or a Blueberry line.


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 2, 2014)

the SSDD went in so i could run it perpetually, and wanted to make more seeds of it as well. however, the lucky charms might not cooperate with me; out of the four, two are verified female and healthy. one is a runt and has already gone to flower along with what might be my only male (fingers crossed). it is at least a healthy-looking plant and not the runt! hoping to use the LC as the father...my thoughts exactly about the green crack, well, probably not exactly because you know what you're talking about; i hope i get a father that leans toward the appalachia (not that i'd know what that would look like).


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 2, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> the SSDD went in so i could run it perpetually, and wanted to make more seeds of it as well. however, the lucky charms might not cooperate with me; out of the four, two are verified female and healthy. one is a runt and has already gone to flower along with what might be my only male (fingers crossed). it is at least a healthy-looking plant and not the runt! hoping to use the LC as the father...my thoughts exactly about the green crack, well, probably not exactly because you know what you're talking about; i hope i get a father that leans toward the appalachia (not that i'd know what that would look like).


Eh I don't really know what I'm talking about 

I just have figured out a few traits that appy seems to possess and I've seen others more in the know than I point them out over at the bay and on here. Green Crack structure is nice and brings the mango/fruit aroma, seems to be less leafy than the Chem structure. But I love the funk Chem can bring to the crosses. Since I don't know the clone only strains really well, I'm more or less looking for similarities in the crosses with appy.

People can feel free to correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Eh I don't really know what I'm talking about


..............................................................................................................................


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 2, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> ..............................................................................................................................


Honesty is the best policy!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Honesty is the best policy!


Ahhhh....you and the POTUS. 

And in Bodhi news, I got none. Except both solo's are jarred, 3 of the shortie, and 2 of the stretched. I'd have kept 3 jars of the stretced, but I ran out of jars. Fat Grape Cheese got 4 jars, as did Phantom Cookies, and 6 jars were dedicated to two Chucky's Bride. 4 big chunks of trim hash, too, each over 2 grams apiece.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 2, 2014)

Congo x Goji is looking friggin amazing already at one week old, gunning for the third node. Jamaica x Aruba not far behind, looking like Bodhi gear does, strong and vigorous right out the gate. Zombie Dong a little behind. Seriously though, Congo x Goji should be called ConGO! at the rate they are growing wow.


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah my congo x 88ghp is looking good too


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 2, 2014)

All my testers are moving as well. Still on veg but when I flower them they will be big. Anyone else notice the 88 seems to slow veg down a bit?


----------



## calicat (Dec 2, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> the SSDD went in so i could run it perpetually, and wanted to make more seeds of it as well. however, the lucky charms might not cooperate with me; out of the four, two are verified female and healthy. one is a runt and has already gone to flower along with what might be my only male (fingers crossed). it is at least a healthy-looking plant and not the runt! hoping to use the LC as the father...my thoughts exactly about the green crack, well, probably not exactly because you know what you're talking about; i hope i get a father that leans toward the appalachia (not that i'd know what that would look like).


Excluding the mother cut used. Typically Appy ( the green crack structure expressions) will have a 5 leaf pattern indoors somewhat blunted edges. Outdoors it sometimes expresses as a three leaf pattern. It is short in stature and a naturally occurring bushy plant. Quite the heavy feeder. 8-10 week flower maturation time. Varying combinations of smells of mangoes and trippy combinations depending on female used and its actual expression. The Tres Dawg expressions ( this is your recessive expression )fluctuate from 5-7 fan leaf patterns. Longer flowering times on average. Top heavy plant. Oniony and garlic smells with spear like shaped flowers with blood red crimson hairs.


----------



## eyes (Dec 2, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> heres one of my tester its kura x appy and boy is it frosty i just popped 6 moreView attachment 3300712 View attachment 3300718


dankity -dank. are those available?


----------



## eyes (Dec 2, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3294877
> View attachment 3294878
> View attachment 3294880
> Tis a fine day for LARPing! My fellow Crastonians and I shall breach the combatants barbican by sundown. Thier portcullis shall be no match for our noble steads! Grab thine rapiers and halberds! Tonight we pillage! Har har har!


mustache man-Which strain is that by bodhi?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 2, 2014)

i believe so if not they will be soon


----------



## joeshivo (Dec 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Congo x Goji is looking friggin amazing already at one week old, gunning for the third node. Jamaica x Aruba not far behind, looking like Bodhi gear does, strong and vigorous right out the gate. Zombie Dong a little behind. Seriously though, Congo x Goji should be called ConGO! at the rate they are growing wow.



What are your thoughts on The Jaruba? I've got two in flower now and they are both smelling very piney. I wish I knew more about the aruba so I could be more familiar with what I'm growing


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 3, 2014)

White Lotus #1, glad I choose her. Definitely stronger of the two. Wonderful sweet candy aroma with a bite of sour on end notes. Not the biggest of yielders but tighter and denser nugs than her sister.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 3, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> What are your thoughts on The Jaruba? I've got two in flower now and they are both smelling very piney. I wish I knew more about the aruba so I could be more familiar with what I'm growing


All I know is when B asked if I would like to test some Sats, I said sure the more crazy the better. I have a feeling not many fellas have run it, might be only you so far and mine are seedlings still. Not many people raise a hand to test land race crosses. I find it pretty exciting not knowing what's coming and knowing it just might get totally out of hand. Bliss.


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm on the 3rd set of leaves on both the Congo and the noof.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> All my testers are moving as well. Still on veg but when I flower them they will be big. Anyone else notice the 88 seems to slow veg down a bit?


 Don't know about those but the DeadlyG gear was definitely on the slower side in veg. Actually no, they rocked. I have a new standard for slow ass vegging. I can show you some four month old plants that still can't make it out their solos. No BS. One of them might actually be traveling back in time I am not sure.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> All I know is when B asked if I would like to test some Sats, I said sure the more crazy the better. I have a feeling not many fellas have run it, might be only you so far and mine are seedlings still. Not many people raise a hand to test land race crosses. I find it pretty exciting not knowing what's coming and knowing it just might get totally out of hand. Bliss.


I saw that post. I think a lot of us indoor growers don't wanna risk something that could become 10 feet tall or have intersex traits. I'd test any indy land race. With my venture into the Malawi, I now have a better idea on why it's hard to find growers with pure sats in their garden.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Don't know about those but the DeadlyG gear was definitely on the slower side in veg. Actually no, they rocked. I have a new standard for slow ass vegging. I can show you some four month old plants that still can't make it out their solos. No BS. One of them might actually be traveling back in time I am not sure.


Sounds just like the IBL lines I've ran with PCK and MLI. After a cat attack on my PCK girls, I simply said fuck it. Any other plant wouldn't have minded a few leaves being eatten. I swear the PCK s were stuck in time


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I now have a better idea on why it's hard to find growers with pure sats in their garden.


Right?!?!

They can be a handful. If they turn out nice then the extra time and space is worth it...... but if you end up with an average plant it certainly makes you question why you would tackle such a tempermental plant. I just chopped down a Western Winds that flowered for 88 days. Haven't smoked it yet, but it looks to be pretty average. Pain in the nuts plant, doesn't look to be worth the effort.


----------



## dominica (Dec 3, 2014)

Solos Stash around day 25

#1


#2


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Right?!?!
> 
> They can be a handful. If they turn out nice then the extra time and space is worth it...... but if you end up with an average plant it certainly makes you question why you would tackle such a tempermental plant. I just chopped down a Western Winds that flowered for 88 days. Haven't smoked it yet, but it looks to be pretty average. Pain in the nuts plant, doesn't look to be worth the effort.


I'm liking the Malawi's growth and structure. I'm hoping for good smoke, dedicating two spots to what 14 weeks plus? Just a damn pain as I don't want to fuck these girls up with light burns and stress. So far so good, but I'm really hoping for these girls to be good. If not, I'll be sure to let everyone know.


----------



## joeshivo (Dec 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> All I know is when B asked if I would like to test some Sats, I said sure the more crazy the better. I have a feeling not many fellas have run it, might be only you so far and mine are seedlings still. Not many people raise a hand to test land race crosses. I find it pretty exciting not knowing what's coming and knowing it just might get totally out of hand. Bliss.




I've been so busy with the holidays I haven't had time to post pics but, I've got them  they actually aren't the craziest stretchers I've seen. They are more wide than tall. I have a 88g13hp x Skywalker taller than both of the Jaruba so far but, I'm at 3 weeks with one and 1st week for the other. I am smelling a great spicey grassy piney smell or something Idk it's hard for me to pick out smells while they are still young especially if its a strain I haven't grown before...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I saw that post. I think a lot of us indoor growers don't wanna risk something that could become 10 feet tall or have intersex traits. I'd test any indy land race. With my venture into the Malawi, I now have a better idea on why it's hard to find growers with pure sats in their garden.


Yeah I forget I literally grew up with pure satties so I guess it is a different story being used to them and all makes the effort seem a lot less. The good ones are wonderful, but I admit there is a lot of low potency dirt tasting junk to be found in Sativaland. Whatever happened to Swazi crosses and why isn't anybody trying Swazi? Pure sat that puts on the weight can finish in ten has powerful pepper flavor, can handle heat and drought and pests etc. I dropped B some beans of the best one I have seen in years, hope to gods it makes it through our postal system. Still a mess that.


----------



## joeshivo (Dec 3, 2014)

The most stretchy sativa I've grown so far was a golden tiger Malawi pheno. She just grew like mad no matter if I staked her down or pinched her or anything lol she actually smelled of sweet cedar and had the longest hairs I've ever seen. I crossed her to my dirty green smelling ancient Og stud.

I'm calling their offspring African Mojo! I have several going right now (a good 50% of the seeds I've popped are purple stem and buds in the cold!!) that I plan on crossing to some Jaruba if they prove to be what's up.... I figure Jaruba x African Mojo (Ancient OG x Goldentiger Malawi pheno) will be a ultimate sativa experience. I wonder if that would be too much hybrid mashing??


----------



## joeshivo (Dec 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah I forget I literally grew up with pure satties so I guess it is a different story being used to them and all makes the effort seem a lot less. The good ones are wonderful, but I admit there is a lot of low potency dirt tasting junk to be found in Sativaland. Whatever happened to Swazi crosses and why isn't anybody trying Swazi? Pure sat that puts on the weight can finish in ten has powerful pepper flavor, can handle heat and drought and pests etc. I dropped B some beans of the best one I have seen in years, hope to gods it makes it through our postal system. Still a mess that.



I just hope to turn friends and their friend into landrace stuff. Most have only heard of AK this or Bubba that lol


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 3, 2014)

Those seeds of Africa look interesting for sativa folks. 

Not sure of who they are or if they are quality but they do appear affordable


----------



## joeshivo (Dec 3, 2014)

I've been wondering for a few years, however I'd rather not waste my money on anything but bodhi, ace, or gage green till I see some very reputable smoke reports...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 3, 2014)

goji mom # 53 days; will begin flush manana.......same for the DNA lemon skunk below.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 3, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3306205
> 
> goji mom # 53 days; will begin flush manana.......same for the DNA lemon skunk below.
> 
> View attachment 3306207


You loving that goji I take it?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> You loving that goji I take it?


I hope so, and I have a high degree of hope. She doesn't have much scent at the moment, so I'm unsure of what this pheno will be like. Maybe it's because of how loud the lemon skunk beside it is. I have a 4 week clone just flipped today that'll likely have a good yield, so........but yeah, goji and solos stash are by far my preferred Bodhi of what I've tried. I've got some singles of ancient og [3] and ATF [5] left to try, but they're not high on the 'to do' list.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 3, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I hope so, and I have a high degree of hope. She doesn't have much scent at the moment, so I'm unsure of what this pheno will be like. Maybe it's because of how loud the lemon skunk beside it is. I have a 4 week clone just flipped today that'll likely have a good yield, so........but yeah, goji and solos stash are by far my preferred Bodhi of what I've tried. I've got some singles of ancient og [3] and ATF [5] left to try, but they're not high on the 'to do' list.


Well cross your fingers the three (I think three, too many damn plants I'm veg), nope two, of the Ancient OG I get are female. Already had three beautiful males, so I think I'm due two beautiful females to compare. 

Also have two Pagodas. A couple more TER and next up to flower is a toss up. Lucky Charms f2 are looking good too, plus I have a snow queen I need to flower again but she will keep vegging.

Kinda sad as I got a cut late off my Goji. It will be at least a month or so till I can flower her again, but she is looking healthy albeit ugly.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 3, 2014)

Guess what time it is? 

CHOP TIME!!!!

SSDD pre-chop:
 
 
 

She is so fucking sassy!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Those seeds of Africa look interesting for sativa folks.
> 
> Not sure of who they are or if they are quality but they do appear affordable


Except he sells what I send all over the world for free. Same quality.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Well cross your fingers the three (I think three, too many damn plants I'm veg), nope two, of the Ancient OG I get are female. Already had three beautiful males, so I think I'm due two beautiful females to compare.
> 
> Also have two Pagodas. A couple more TER and next up to flower is a toss up. Lucky Charms f2 are looking good too, plus I have a snow queen I need to flower again but she will keep vegging.
> 
> Kinda sad as I got a cut late off my Goji. It will be at least a month or so till I can flower her again, but she is looking healthy albeit ugly.


Running an impressive variety there bro. I miss my veg area right now, need me some LED or summer will drive me nuts.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2014)

Variety is the spice of life mate. Plus I get bored easily. As much as I love what I've found so far of the plants I've found only SSDD is what I really love most out of my stable. Don't get me wrong, I'm sure there is better, but for finding her I'm pretty happy. But the search does not end there, no mate. We must press on. There is more good smoke to discover and better plants to find. I make use out of my small ass closet.

Decisions must be made, any males will prompt more beans to be popped. Ideally I would like 3 to 4 females to choose from but I've got an idea of my tastes and what I like so considerations must be made. Plus I'm a fan of efficiency. I figure statistically half the beans I pop will be male so I can sort through more girls quicker and get an idea of what I'm looking for, so 4 of this and 4 of that should statistically more or less give me a minimum of 4 females.

Damn Malawi better be worth it, taking up two spots for 14 weeks plus. But only way you know is by trying, so fuck it.

Lemon Zinger and PCK are next to be popped. Plus a couple more LC f2, regardless of female count.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2014)

Trimming wasn't so bad. Caught up on a couple shows and got the girl trimmed up. Need to veg her more. Next run will be bushed out and pushed larger before flower. 

Lots of hash material sitting in the freezer. About time to make some bubble hash. Yet I may try dry ice hash as what was gifted to me was quite amazing in quality for less work


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 4, 2014)

modified prayer tower smoke report: after three weeks (+/- a few days) in the jar curing, the weird lemon taste noticed during initial taste test after it had dried is gone. there is a faint citrus note on exhale to the smoke. not a bad daytime smoke, though hardly high octane.


----------



## joeshivo (Dec 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Guess what time it is?
> 
> CHOP TIME!!!!
> 
> ...




Now that's the sexiest ssdd I've ever seen!


----------



## joeshivo (Dec 4, 2014)

Thinking of popping 10 seeds tonight... 2 Ancient Og f1, 2 Ancient Og f2's, and 2 Heaven mountain for sure....

Can you guys help me pick the other 4? Here's a list of what I've got left.....

Blueberryhill x Ancient OG

Silver mountainxsunshine daydream x blueberry hill

Appalachian Thunderfuck

Satsuma

Blueberry hill

Sunshine daydream

Blue ox

Jaruba

88g13hp x afkan f2

88g13hpx Skywalker og f2

Dinachem x ancient Og

Larry Og

Hippie killer

Appalachian thunderfuck x blueberry hill

Satsuma f2

Synergy


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Yet I may try dry ice hash as what was gifted to me was quite amazing in quality for less work


I used to make bubble hash per the subcool tutorial. It always turned out nice, but I'd spend all day stirring and fucking around to maybe end up with 10-14 grams of hash..... which then had to be dried and piddled around with for weeks. Fuck that. I can rip through 10x that amount in a day with just a 90 micron bubble bag and a $15 block of dry ice. IMO, it's actually better quality once you get a feel for doing it. I have a theory to back this up with: Chlorophyll is water soluble. When you put your buds/trim in a bucket of water and stir the shit out of it the chlorophyll leaches in to the water and ultimately ends up all over the trichomes that you're trying to collect. No matter how careful you are it's inevitable. With dry ice (or dry sift) the material is not soaking in any liquid, it's just being extracted from the plant matter. The only way you end up with anything green in the mix is if you agitate too long, or use a micron sized bag that is too large.

I think my dry ice hash is of a much better quality than any bubble I ever made. It looks like beach sand in a jar.  (haha!!)


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 4, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> Thinking of popping 10 seeds tonight... 2 Ancient Og f1, 2 Ancient Og f2's, and 2 Heaven mountain for sure....
> 
> Can you guys help me pick the other 4? Here's a list of what I've got left.....
> 
> ...


I'd go with Satsuma and Appy Thunderfuck myself. Both of those look great to me.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I used to make bubble hash per the subcool tutorial. It always turned out nice, but I'd spend all day stirring and fucking around to maybe end up with 10-14 grams of hash..... which then had to be dried and piddled around with for weeks. Fuck that. I can rip through 10x that amount in a day with just a 90 micron bubble bag and a $15 block of dry ice. IMO, it's actually better quality once you get a feel for doing it. I have a theory to back this up with: Chlorophyll is water soluble. When you put your buds/trim in a bucket of water and stir the shit out of it the chlorophyll leaches in to the water and ultimately ends up all over the trichomes that you're trying to collect. No matter how careful you are it's inevitable. With dry ice (or dry sift) the material is not soaking in any liquid, it's just being extracted from the plant matter. The only way you end up with anything green in the mix is if you agitate too long, or use a micron sized bag that is too large.
> 
> I think my dry ice hash is of a much better quality than any bubble I ever made. It looks like beach sand in a jar.  (haha!!)


Good to know. I've never had any noticeable plant material in my ice water hash but damn it's a bitch, and you know with my arthritis in my spine doesn't appreciate being bent over a bucket.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Good to know. I've never had any noticeable plant material in my ice water hash but damn it's a bitch, and you know with my arthritis in my spine doesn't appreciate being bent over a bucket.


You won't go back to making ice water hash once you try a dry ice sift. You could literally rip through 6-8 ounces of trim/bud in 10 minutes. 

If you're making it on a day where I'm free I'd be happy to give you a hand. It's not rocket science, so I'm sure you'll be just fine without my super-duper expertise. lol


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> You won't go back to making ice water hash once you try a dry ice sift. You could literally rip through 6-8 ounces of trim/bud in 10 minutes.
> 
> If you're making it on a day where I'm free I'd be happy to give you a hand. It's not rocket science, so I'm sure you'll be just fine without my super-duper expertise. lol


Thanks St0w, that's very kind of ya. I'm going to give a go as I've got a few bags I can try on.

Nonetheless, we should try to get together at some point in the near future.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2014)

Granted I'll take any tips you may have on the dry ice method.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Thanks St0w, that's very kind of ya. I'm going to give a go as I've got a few bags I can try on.
> 
> Nonetheless, we should try to get together at some point in the near future.


For sure. I can bring some beach sand to play in too (bring your speedos).


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Granted I'll take any tips you may have on the dry ice method.


-Wear gloves when handling the bag of dry ice. Learned this the hard way

-Crush it up with a hammer before you get started. Just some nice 1"-3" chunks

-Use a 90-120 micron bag. Put a layer of dry ice in the bubble bag, then 2-3 ounces of trim, then another layer of dry ice on top.

-Make sure you thoroughly clean your glass table first that you will be working over

-Agitate for 90-120 seconds

-Try to do this when your lights will be coming on in your flowering (or veg) room. Dump the used dry ice and spent plant material into a 5 gallon bucket and place it in your flowering room for a nice free shot of CO2 for your girls.... instead of just dumping it somewhere and wasting it.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> -Wear gloves when handling the bag of dry ice. Learned this the hard way
> 
> -Crush it up with a hammer before you get started. Just some nice 1"-3" chunks
> 
> ...


Lost a few finger tips eh?

Thanks my friend. I'll be giving this a shot either tonight or tomorrow and post the results. And yes to free co2 for the girls÷


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> modified prayer tower smoke report: after three weeks (+/- a few days) in the jar curing, the weird lemon taste noticed during initial taste test after it had dried is gone. there is a faint citrus note on exhale to the smoke. not a bad daytime smoke, though hardly high octane.


Doesn't sound like a recommendation - that's an appy dad, right?



st0wandgrow said:


> I'd spend all day stirring and fucking around to maybe end up with 10-14 grams of hash..... which then had to be dried and piddled around with for weeks. Fuck that. )





TonightYou said:


> it's a bitch, and you know with my arthritis in my spine doesn't appreciate being bent over a bucket.


It will probably surprise folks to know that my technique is rather lazy....carefree....straight from my spaghetti sauce guide to enjoying home grown weed. The downside is that I probably waste about 20% of the potential gain, but then I figure unsmoked roaches account for a 10% waste.

When trim leaves on the bud get almost crunchy - about 3 days hang time - I trim them over a silk screen with a plate under to catch the trichs. The trim then sits until whenever I get around to it, and then just chop it and work it a few minutes over the screen. I give it a few passes, and figure I get about 80% of what's in there - but the extra effort for the other 20% isn't worth it to me. I look at hash as a bonus. This past harvest yielded over 2 grams ea of Fat Grape Cheese and Solos Stash, and almost 4 from the Chucky's Brides. They'll all likely be holiday gifts for amigas and amigos - I'm a bud man, myself.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 4, 2014)

This is the first I have ever heard of anyone referring to dice hash better than water sieved. 

I love me some water hash. Drying for 2 weeks is nothing after growing out the plants for 3+ months and then waiting for it all to dry. Patience is everything.

Way too much contaminant in dice for me(sessile hairs, capitate stalks, plant matter, pistillate hairs. I'm after pure heads. Drysiftwizard tek is next on my list.


----------



## calicat (Dec 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I hope so, and I have a high degree of hope. She doesn't have much scent at the moment, so I'm unsure of what this pheno will be like. Maybe it's because of how loud the lemon skunk beside it is. I have a 4 week clone just flipped today that'll likely have a good yield, so........but yeah, goji and solos stash are by far my preferred Bodhi of what I've tried. I've got some singles of ancient og [3] and ATF [5] left to try, but they're not high on the 'to do' list.


Its hard to tell my eyes are hurting blasted astigmatism. I'll attach a photo and see if they match. A cool cat on BB named Sadhu think he's a commercial breeder. Any rate I read him calling the phenotype as well as others the Sharpie phenotype. Oh and did you get those Lemon Skunk seeds by DNA many moons ago? Because after it won the Emerald Cup last year it has been really difficult to get.


----------



## calicat (Dec 4, 2014)

Homogenous Phenotype of Satsuma.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2014)

calicat said:


> Homogenous Phenotype of Satsuma.


That's beautiful mate


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 4, 2014)

Agreed! I love the look of glistening trichomes.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 4, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> This is the first I have ever heard of anyone referring to dice hash better than water sieved.
> 
> I love me some water hash. Drying for 2 weeks is nothing after growing out the plants for 3+ months and then waiting for it all to dry. Patience is everything.
> 
> Way too much contaminant in dice for me(sessile hairs, capitate stalks, plant matter, pistillate hairs. I'm after pure heads. Drysiftwizard tek is next on my list.



I dunno brotha. I made ice water hash for years and after making the switch I can honestly say that I enjoy the dry sift more. I mean really, it's just separating the trichome from the plant matter. I think people over complicate it and romanticize about certain methods. You have no more/less control over what impurities make it in to the final product by stirring the shit out of it in a bucket for 5 minutes. Like I said above, those trichomes are being sloshed around in a bucket full of chlorophyll water which dries right on to the hash. No avoiding that.

Maybe it's just me, but I think this looks pretty good....


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I dunno brotha. I made ice water hash for years and after making the switch I can honestly say that I enjoy the dry sift more. I mean really, it's just separating the trichome from the plant matter. I think people over complicate it and romanticize about certain methods. You have no more/less control over what impurities make it in to the final product by stirring the shit out of it in a bucket for 5 minutes. Like I said above, those trichomes are being sloshed around in a bucket full of chlorophyll water which dries right on to the hash. No avoiding that.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I think this looks pretty good....
> 
> View attachment 3306749


Looks gorgeous and after I was gifted some my reservation on quality completely shifted. Easily just as good as anything I can pull from bubble bags. That shit came in so handy too when I was outta bud.

So gift giver, again. I thank you.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2014)

calicat said:


> Its hard to tell my eyes are hurting blasted astigmatism. I'll attach a photo and see if they match. A cool cat on BB named Sadhu think he's a commercial breeder. Any rate I read him calling the phenotype as well as others the Sharpie phenotype. Oh and did you get those Lemon Skunk seeds by DNA many moons ago? Because after it won the Emerald Cup last year it has been really difficult to get.


Yeah, I got 3 Lemon Skunk about 2 yrs ago, ran one and wasn't impressed, so I put the others in the 'backup' bin. After I popped this one, I found a thread where people are raving about it. Too little info too late to clone it, but I might try to re-veg her. This one looks and smells real fine.

That 'sharpie' bud looks a lot like the 'totem pole' pheno of goji. Is it?


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, I got 3 Lemon Skunk about 2 yrs ago, ran one and wasn't impressed, so I put the others in the 'backup' bin. After I popped this one, I found a thread where people are raving about it. Too little info too late to clone it, but I might try to re-veg her. This one looks and smells real fine.
> 
> That 'sharpie' bud looks a lot like the 'totem pole' pheno of goji. Is it?



I get the small nugs and no totem pole on my Goji. I wonder what parental influence it is. Kinda wanna get another cut to do some comparison. Hint hint 

Eta i know Amos wasn't directing that at me


----------



## calicat (Dec 4, 2014)

When my daughter took a break from smoking several years back I grew that out but not DNA's it was Greenhouse Seeds ( I read they stole it from them not sure on that ). It was a joy to watch grow especially in flower the golden radiance of greasy trichromes with that loud lemony scent. Another cannabis genetic masterpiece. Maybe they are one in the same Amos honestly could not tell you.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I get the small nugs and no totem pole on my Goji. I wonder what parental influence it is. Kinda wanna get another cut to do some comparison. Hint hint
> 
> Eta i know Amos wasn't directing that at me


I'll tell ya, amigo, you'd probably like the totem pole - kind of a piney / hashy taste - but I hope all my gojis from here on are the froooooty pheno.


----------



## calicat (Dec 4, 2014)

Ty..mho it would be the homogenous expression of goo head that allowed the mother cut to pass over smell, taste, and potency.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2014)

calicat said:


> When my daughter took a break from smoking several years back I grew that out but not DNA's it was Greenhouse Seeds ( I read they stole it from them not sure on that ). It was a joy to watch grow especially in flower the golden radiance of greasy trichromes with that loud lemony scent. Another cannabis genetic masterpiece. Maybe they are one in the same Amos honestly could not tell you.


I'll tell you what, probably the two most gorgeous plants I've ever had were 2 DNA Lemon OGs that hemied at 6.5 weeks in. They both looked exactly like the advertised picture. To date they are still my only hermied bud - nearly broke my heart.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I dunno brotha. I made ice water hash for years and after making the switch I can honestly say that I enjoy the dry sift more. I mean really, it's just separating the trichome from the plant matter. I think people over complicate it and romanticize about certain methods. You have no more/less control over what impurities make it in to the final product by stirring the shit out of it in a bucket for 5 minutes. Like I said above, those trichomes are being sloshed around in a bucket full of chlorophyll water which dries right on to the hash. No avoiding that.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I think this looks pretty good....
> 
> View attachment 3306749


There's nothing wrong with liking or making dice, I've just never heard of anyone refer to it as better than a water sieve. It looks alright to the naked eye but that stuff is probably filled with stuff that is not heads. Personally I'm after pure heads. Full melt. The best of the best.

You are completely wrong about the control man. The fact is you have 8 bags vs 1. 3 of those 8 bags catch contaminants(not trichomes). Want to see what kind of crap is pulled from those bags?

I made an extensive Ice Water Extraction tutorial on another forum.It's actually very simple. It's not over complicated. Do it in a cold environment. Do it quickly. Dry it well. That simple.

Lets go down the list. I took macro photo's for my tutorial to show people. From 220 to 90.

220 (i have 3 220's so I use an extra bag as a contaminant catch in my system)

I don't know about you but I'd rather not have this in my hash.


190 - or this


160 - or this


120 - way better purity - I'll vape that


90 - almost pure heads. - Mmmmm dabs





also I might add. I love BUBBLEMAN but damn his teachings are poor. Try new methods you might like the outcome. No chlorophyll in my water. Very gentle stirring for 5 minutes max.


 


With love, Urb.

If anyone wants the link to the tutorial I will PM.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I'll tell ya, amigo, you'd probably like the totem pole - kind of a piney / hashy taste - but I hope all my gojis from here on are the froooooty pheno.



I probably would. Mine is pretty fruity to be honest. I don't think it's the strawberry sharpie or anything but definitely has a fruity under notes. Shit, a patient wants more of it, the same one I referenced earlier. Really love how this run came out. Perfect run, with zero problems.


----------



## calicat (Dec 4, 2014)

I think I have one of those left just never got around to it. You and Mad were praising that strain before here if memory serves me correctly. Maybe I'll pop it in 2016 lol.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> There's nothing wrong with liking or making dice, I've just never heard of anyone refer to it as better than a water sieve. It looks alright to the naked eye but that stuff is probably filled with stuff that is not heads. Personally I'm after pure heads. Full melt. The best of the best.
> 
> You are completely wrong about the control man. The fact is you have 8 bags vs 1. 3 of those 8 bags catch contaminants(not trichomes). Want to see what kind of crap is pulled from those bags?
> 
> ...


After having the gift of dry ice hash, I can confirm it is full melt and not green at all. 

Besides I don't keep anything above 160, even that in my opinion is lower grade. I use to use 8 bags but I've cut it down to 4. 

I don't mind "wasting" some end product, to me it simply isn't worth the effort and isn't what I'm after anyways.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> If anyone wants the link to the tutorial I will PM.


I have to admit.........I'd put away the Ragu for a toke of that.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 4, 2014)

To each their own. It is a lot of effort I'll agree. Which is why my next quest is 99.9% heads dry sift with DSW screens.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Really love how this run came out. Perfect run, with zero problems.


Congrats to us both; my last one was among the best. Maybe we're getting the hang of it ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> To each their own. It is a lot of effort I'll agree. Which is why my next quest is 99.9% heads dry sift with DSW screens.


I'm thankful for people that dig hard work. Especially the ones who take half zips to do hard work I don't want to do.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 4, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> There's nothing wrong with liking or making dice, I've just never heard of anyone refer to it as better than a water sieve. It looks alright to the naked eye but that stuff is probably filled with stuff that is not heads. Personally I'm after pure heads. Full melt. The best of the best.
> 
> You are completely wrong about the control man. The fact is you have 8 bags vs 1. 3 of those 8 bags catch contaminants(not trichomes). Want to see what kind of crap is pulled from those bags?
> 
> ...



Well, I don't claim to be an expert, but again, how are there any less impurities from your 90 (or 120) micron bag, compared to mine? Only the particles that are small enough to pass through the microns end up in the hash, so what difference does it make if you are straining water through the mesh, or letting trichomes fall on to a table through the mesh? I only use one bag. Everything that I don't want in the final product collects in that bag, and everything else passes through 

No matter if it is my ice water hash, or someone else's, I always cough like a mofo when I smoke ice water hash. My theory on that, again, is that you are allowing those trichome heads to slosh around in water that is saturated with chlorophyll. With dry sift methods there is no chlorophyll in the picture, so the resulting hash is as smooth as butter. No coughing at all.

If you look at traditional hash making techniques there is no water and buckets involved. Just separating trichomes from plant matter via agitation. I have yet to hear anyone break down why their method of collecting trichome heads is better than another. It's a very simple concept made to sound more difficult in pot smoking circles.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Congrats to us both; my last one was among the best. Maybe we're getting the hang of it ?


Congrats indeed! I know where I fucked up. I was house sitting, they had drought at times and suffered from heat due to me not hanging the carbon filter. Problem solved now. All preventative. I could of hung or elevated the filter (as I do now and have in the past), and I could have stopped at the pad more frequently to water/feed them. Circumstances prevented the second part.


I think we got our sea legs, but there is always more to learn


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I have to admit.........I'd put away the Ragu for a toke of that.





st0wandgrow said:


> Well, I don't claim to be an expert, but again, how are there any less impurities from your 90 (or 120) micron bag, compared to mine? Only the particles that are small enough to pass through the microns end up in the hash, so what difference does it make if you are straining water through the mesh, or letting trichomes fall on to a table through the mesh? I only use one bag. Everything that I don't want in the final product collects in that bag, and everything else passes through
> 
> No matter if it is my ice water hash, or someone else's, I always cough like a mofo when I smoke ice water hash. My theory on that, again, is that you are allowing those trichome heads to slosh around in water that is saturated with chlorophyll. With dry sift methods there is no chlorophyll in the picture, so the resulting hash is as smooth as butter. No coughing at all.
> 
> If you look at traditional hash making techniques there is no water and buckets involved. Just separating trichomes from plant matter via agitation. I have yet to hear anyone break down why their method of collecting trichome heads is better than another. It's a very simple concept made to sound more difficult in pot smoking circles.


I am no expert either. 3 catch bags infront of your 90 makes a huge difference. Try it for yourself. It appears to me you think I am dissing you and your hash. It is not a personal thing. Please do not think this. Forgive me if I am wrong. All I'm saying is DICE is NOT better than water sieved or a proper dry sift. If you didn't make that claim, I would not have had to state otherwise. Just trying to educate.

As stated above it's a lot of effort. Not worth it for all. To each their own.

I can tell from your picture that it's filled with capitate stalks and hairs. You can see how fuzzy the hash is. Trichome heads are not fuzzy my friend. Pure heads pile like sand. Take some macro photo's of your dice hash. You will see there is much more than just heads.

There was no chlorophyll in my water either. Not sure what the argument of chlorophyll is or where it fits in.

You are right. It's a very simple concept made to sound more difficult in pot smoking circles. Pure heads is better than not pure heads. 

Cheers!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'd go with Satsuma and Appy Thunderfuck myself. Both of those look great to me.


I know a cat sitting on 5 ATFs. Even though they're sold out most places, I hear 3 could be had for an equal amount of sugar cookies.......fwiw. 

In other news, free 5 pk synergys are back w/ Bodhi purchase at the 'tuda, as well as free 5 pk of Fat Purple w/ Hazeman purchase.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 4, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> I am no expert either. 3 catch bags infront of your 90 makes a huge difference. Try it for yourself.


How so? Explain that to me. You catch all of the plant matter and whatever else in 220, 160, and 120 bags....... I catch all of mine in a 90 bag, and the trichomes PASS THROUGH the bag, falling on to the table. How would using a series of bags make the end product any better? I'm not after different grades of hash. Just the stuff that will pass through the one bag I use.



D_Urbmon said:


> I can tell from your picture that it's filled with capitate stalks and hairs. You can see how fuzzy the hash is. Trichome heads are not fuzzy my friend. Pure heads pile like sand. Take some macro photo's of your dice hash. You will see there is much more than just heads.


Possibly. As I stated above, whatever is small enough to pass through those micron screens is what ends up in the final product. How do you have any more, or less control on what passes through your mesh? Think about it.



D_Urbmon said:


> There was no chlorophyll in my water either. Not sure what the argument of chlorophyll is or where it fits in.


Yes there is. Chlorophyll is water soluble. There is no avoiding it. That's like putting a sugar cube in a glass of water and saying there is no sugar in your water. It's there whether you like it or not.

And no worries bro, I'm not taking this personal at all. It's a good conversation to have. I'm always open to learning something new, or being corrected on something...... which you have yet to do.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I know a cat sitting on 5 ATFs. Even though they're sold out most places, I hear 3 could be had for an equal amount of sugar cookies.......fwiw.


Who in their right mind would trade their grandmothers cookies..... for anything??


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> How so? Explain that to me. You catch all of the plant matter and whatever else in 220, 160, and 120 bags....... I catch all of mine in a 90 bag, and the trichomes PASS THROUGH the bag, falling on to the table. How would using a series of bags make the end product any better? I'm not after different grades of hash. Just the stuff that will pass through the one bag I use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL you ass! You just don't want to be corrected. If you want to think your fuzzy hash full of not trichome heads is better than pure heads than you can continue to do so. I cannot further this discussion any more. This is exactly why I almost never tell anyone they are wrong online. I made that mistake today haha.

Cheers.... back to Bodhi.

Got a complimentary pack of Jabba's Stash on the way from Gorilla/Rhino. Can't fuckin wait for my next round. Moving up to the fany brand name beans boys.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 4, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> LOL you ass! You just don't want to be corrected. If you want to think your fuzzy hash full of not trichome heads is better than pure heads than you can continue to do so. I cannot further this discussion any more. This is exactly why I almost never tell anyone they are wrong online. I made that mistake today haha.
> 
> Cheers.... back to Bodhi.
> 
> Got a complimentary pack of Jabba's Stash on the way from Gorilla/Rhino. Can't fuckin wait for my next round. Moving up to the fany brand name beans boys.



Shoot me a pm then so that we don't clutter the thread up anymore..... but I am genuinely interested in a *factual* explanation as to how your bubble bags/method works better than mine. Not subcool stoner mythology, facts. 

And I don't think my hash is any better than anyone else's. Frankly I don't care if it is or isn't. It is not a dick measuring contest in the least for me. I'm simply turning scraps in to something that my patients appreciate (for free), and I see no reason to spend days making it when I can spend minutes instead.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Shoot me a pm then so that we don't clutter the thread up anymore..... but I am genuinely interested in a *factual* explanation as to how your bubble bags/method works better than mine. Not subcool stoner mythology, facts.
> 
> And I don't think my hash is any better than anyone else's. Frankly I don't care if it is or isn't. It is not a dick measuring contest in the least for me. I'm simply turning scraps in to something that my patients appreciate (for free), and I see no reason to spend days making it when I can spend minutes instead.


FWIW I've done both methods extensively. IMVHO Dry Ice was superior in every run, was less of a mess and took a fraction of the time to make. Maybe I just suck at it, but water hash always ends up with a "green" taste to me.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 4, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> FWIW I've done both methods extensively. IMVHO Dry Ice was superior in every run, was less of a mess and took a fraction of the time to make. Maybe I just suck at it, but water hash always ends up with a "green" taste to me.


I agree with you 100%, but we seem to be in the minority. I find the dry ice hash very smooth to smoke as opposed to coughing up a lung with the ice water hash.

It was pointed out to me that this could be due to not allowing the hash to properly dry out though.


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Doesn't sound like a recommendation - that's an appy dad, right?
> ...


it doesn't sound like one, does it?  it's in the "maybe one day" pile now and i'm glad i didn't have a whole pack of it. ETA: yes, it is an appy dad, that's why it is in the maybe pile


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2014)

Hash should be smooth. I also cure my hash as one would with bud. Hash shouldn't be harsh.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Hash should be smooth. I also cure my hash as one would with bud. Hash shouldn't be harsh.


You would think that if the buds used to make the hash were properly dried/cured then the resulting hash should be dialed in too, no?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Hash should be smooth. I also cure my hash as one would with bud. Hash shouldn't be harsh.


How I cure my hash:


I give it 2 aspirin, and a phone call in the morning.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> You would think that if the buds used to make the hash were properly dried/cured then the resulting hash should be dialed in too, no?


Perhaps but I've always made hash from frozen trim, but if you are making ice water hash, it needs to dry and at that point I start to cure it upon it becoming dry.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> How I cure my hash:
> 
> 
> I give it 2 aspirin, and a phone call in the morning.


I don't get the joke.. (unless it's a rash analogy?)


----------



## DustyNugs (Dec 4, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> ETA: yes, it is an appy dad, that's why it is in the maybe pile


I feel like a broken record praising my SSDD and Golden Triangle phenos. A city full of dispensaries yet I have people tell me they would rather have these two... 

Testers are doing great! Really starting to take off in growth. One of my Sensi/Deadly G is a triploid and was growing slower than the other two so I decided to soak one more bean. S/DG #4 popped within 12 hours of being soaked (no shit) and is up above soil looking great. All three Giesel x Appy are healthy and starting to take off as well. 

Also new to the mix.  Soaked/germed 3/3 Skywalker x '96 Hawaiian Hashplant. I'll update with some pics once they get some size on 'em. Freakin love ya Bodhi clan!

Goodnight Everyone

Sensi Star / '88G13/Hashplant 
 

Giesel / Appalachia


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2014)

I am excited for you. Keep us updated. 

I love the appy dad. I also love the snow lotus, but they bring different things to the table.

Just smoked half a joint of Goji. Feeling quite fantastic and ready for bed


----------



## hybrid vigor (Dec 5, 2014)

Al Yamoni said:


> I haven't been able to access the site properly for days now. You know where we can get greenpoint gear?


Greenpoint on firestax.a drop today at thc farmer.happy grabbing.


----------



## hybrid vigor (Dec 5, 2014)

DustyNugs said:


> I feel like a broken record praising my SSDD and Golden Triangle phenos. A city full of dispensaries yet I have people tell me they would rather have these two...
> 
> Testers are doing great! Really starting to take off in growth. One of my Sensi/Deadly G is a triploid and was growing slower than the other two so I decided to soak one more bean. S/DG #4 popped within 12 hours of being soaked (no shit) and is up above soil looking great. All three Giesel x Appy are healthy and starting to take off as well.
> 
> ...


Sensi star x g13hp?that will be mega dank.i live in the uk and im just wondering were you guys are getting these bodhi crosses that im unfamiliar with?HN?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2014)

hybrid vigor said:


> Sensi star x g13hp?that will be mega dank.i live in the uk and im just wondering were you guys are getting these bodhi crosses that im unfamiliar with?HN?


Bodhi passed out a bunch of testers, and quite a few cats got in on it.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm curious how long did it take for Bodhi testers to reach folks? I've supposedly got a package on the way. It's been a while though.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm curious how long did it take for Bodhi testers to reach folks? I've supposedly got a package on the way. It's been a while though.


This is an excerpt from the e-mail Bodhi sent on Nov. 13:

" 
Hello friends,
We are happy to say that 98% of the testers have been sent out as of today! Mr. B and I busted our booty's the past 2 days and got things all sorted, enveloped and sent! YAY!. But if you don't get yours in the next day or two, don't get your panty's in a bunch. You might be the lucky 2% that we have not sent off because of one reason or another. But we are going to try and get on that tonight. If by next Tuesday, your mailbox is still sadly empty, then please feel free to send us an email and let us know. Stranger things have happened… "


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> This is an excerpt from the e-mail Bodhi sent on Nov. 13:
> 
> "
> Hello friends,
> We are happy to say that 98% of the testers have been sent out as of today! Mr. B and I busted our booty's the past 2 days and got things all sorted, enveloped and sent! YAY!. But if you don't get yours in the next day or two, don't get your panty's in a bunch. You might be the lucky 2% that we have not sent off because of one reason or another. But we are going to try and get on that tonight. If by next Tuesday, your mailbox is still sadly empty, then please feel free to send us an email and let us know. Stranger things have happened… "



Cheers I'll drop them a line. I used a hushmail account which is now deactivated. I should have just used a gmail. I'm also in Canada so 2 weeks at the border is not uncommon, especially this time of year.

Is Bodhi in USA or Canada? or elsewhere?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Cheers I'll drop them a line. I used a hushmail account which is now deactivated. I should have just used a gmail. I'm also in Canada so 2 weeks at the border is not uncommon, especially this time of year.
> 
> Is Bodhi in USA or Canada? or elsewhere?


US I _think. _When the list was posted, I e-mailed interest in a few, and didn't hear back for over a month. By then, lots of folks had been posting they had received their testers, so I started a couple of other runs thinking I wasn't getting any. They sent the mail, and I tried to stop them, but they'd already been mailed. I offered to send them back since I couldn't get to them 'til likely March, and they said nope - keep them and enjoy them when you can.

That's pretty classy [ not sassy, TY ], but I still tried to give them away to a few RIU amigos, but no go there. So....having considered what I have vs what I'm into, I've decided not to take clones this run, and make space around mid Jan for the testers. I got just what I asked for:

a13 x snow lotus 
snow lotus bx (snow lotus x goji qm) 

And that's why I passed on grandmas sugar cookies.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> US I _think. _When the list was posted, I e-mailed interest in a few, and didn't hear back for over a month. By then, lots of folks had been posting they had received their testers, so I started a couple of other runs thinking I wasn't getting any. They sent the mail, and I tried to stop them, but they'd already been mailed. I offered to send them back since I couldn't get to them 'til likely March, and they said nope - keep them and enjoy them when you can.
> 
> That's pretty classy [ not sassy, TY ], but I still tried to give them away to a few RIU amigos, but no go there. So....having considered what I have vs what I'm into, I've decided not to take clones this run, and make space around mid Jan for the testers. I got just what I asked for:
> 
> ...


Bodhi is pretty classy, my plants are the ones who are sassy


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2014)

T- minus 5.5 hours until I can spark up a goji joint already waiting for me.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 5, 2014)

Counting the clock already? hahaha


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Counting the clock already? hahaha


Fuck yes. Three day weekend ahead of me and I just did physical labor... I hate physical labor


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> T- minus 5.5 hours until I can spark up a goji joint already waiting for me.


I hate it for you.....I've been cruising on Cindy for hours. I'm certain you can't tell by my posts.[ did you ever get the 'aspirin' joke? ]


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 5, 2014)

Yep labor sucks. My last job I was humping gear by hand in a scaffolding yard. 

That's gonna be one glorious goji joint!


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2014)

Usually I don't do physical labor, shit I could get a Dr note and get out of it buy I'm capable and I'd be making others have to do it. Wasn't too bad but not taking opiates for the past almost two weeks for a tolerance break makes it more of a bitch. Dollars to donuts tomorrow or Sunday I'm stuck on the heat pad due to what I just did.

And yes that goji joint will be fantastic. I smoked only a quarter of it last night before falling asleep holding a little king (cream ale) only to wake up at midnight and turn off the lights and put the empty bottle I was cupping away


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 5, 2014)

hybrid vigor said:


> Sensi star x g13hp?that will be mega dank.i live in the uk and im just wondering were you guys are getting these bodhi crosses that im unfamiliar with?HN?


 sensi star x deadly g aka niribu was available as a pre-release at HN in Santa cruz...


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 5, 2014)

Little kings Hahahahahah you must be somewhere around me as it's a regional beer


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 5, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Usually I don't do physical labor, shit I could get a Dr note and get out of it buy I'm capable and I'd be making others have to do it. Wasn't too bad but not taking opiates for the past almost two weeks for a tolerance break makes it more of a bitch. Dollars to donuts tomorrow or Sunday I'm stuck on the heat pad due to what I just did.
> 
> And yes that goji joint will be fantastic. I smoked only a quarter of it last night before falling asleep holding a little king (cream ale) only to wake up at midnight and turn off the lights and put the empty bottle I was cupping away


Haha! I'm sipping on a little king right now! That was my dad's favorite beer to chill on all day.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2014)

Same here! I use to sneak those things when I was underage. I'm in Michigan and we started getting them a few years ago. My dad would pick up cases when he would travel

Joint and little kings when I get home. T-minus 3 hours and 16 minutes


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 5, 2014)

They come from the dirty natti!! My dads buddy owns a bar in chattanooga and can't get them down there so he wants me to bring em down when I visit


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> They come from the dirty natti!! My dads buddy owns a bar in chattanooga and can't get them down there so he wants me to bring em down when I visit


Yes they do! And that's where his girlfriends family was at the time. Was always a treat when he'd come back with multiple cases.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 5, 2014)

Man, I was only gonna have one but all this talk makes em just slide right back.. At least it's Friday.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 5, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> sensi star x deadly g aka niribu was available as a pre-release at HN in Santa cruz...


Careful. Those bitches have a propensity for tossin cocks around week 6


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2014)

Al Yamoni said:


> Man, I was only gonna have one but all this talk makes em just slide right back.. At least it's Friday.


Fuckin' A Boys. I can't wait to start by long weekend.


----------



## hybrid vigor (Dec 5, 2014)

Lucky fellas who got testers must have missed the email.lol.i got a pack of goji og and a pack of sunny d with 5 freebie synergy.i put on 7 each of goji & sunny d and all 5 synergy.(which left me 5each of goji & sunny d).from the 5 sunny d i got 1fem from 4synergy i got 3fem and the 5goji....all male.damn it.so iv put on the remaining five goji and im praying to the bodhi gods for just one decent female.theyv been in veg for 6 weeks and theyr on the verge of showing theyr sex.i dont think iv ever wanted one of my plants to be female more in my life.im wanting to f2 all these strains.atleast iv got plenty of males to choose from.the plants grow stronger than almost every seed company iv tried,and iv tried plenty.thats why im so anxiouse for a female.plus theyr not available anymore.come on ganja god gimme a nice super dank,fruity female goji!i will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Bullethighway (Dec 5, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Careful. Those bitches have a propensity for tossin cocks around week 6


Hey stash
Where you think
The cocks are coming from
the sensi star or deadly g
Whats your thoughts on that


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 5, 2014)

Bullethighway said:


> deadly g


----------



## Bullethighway (Dec 5, 2014)

Damn ok
dont sound good then
But I'm
nobody and know nothing


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 5, 2014)

Bullethighway said:


> Damn ok
> dont sound good then
> But I'm
> nobody and know nothing


Deadly G 100%


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 5, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> Little kings Hahahahahah you must be somewhere around me as it's a regional beer


Fuck. Now I want a little king (even though I have no idea what one is)


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 5, 2014)

I know this is the wrong thread. But somehow I just wandered into the autos section. Why do people do that!?!?!?

BAFFLES the mind.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 6, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Fuck. Now I want a little king (even though I have no idea what one is)


These are Little Kings


----------



## greywind (Dec 6, 2014)

A little advice, or convincing if you will, please. I am close to pulling the trigger on an Attitude order, with my first Bodhi pack sitting in the cart. The free Synergy pack is icing on the cake. I have read plenty of this thread and need no convincing of the goodness contained in Bodhi's gear. Just need opinions and experiences with either Pura Vida or The Fuzz (definitely want any Appy cross). Which one do I get man?!?


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 6, 2014)

greywind said:


> A little advice, or convincing if you will, please. I am close to pulling the trigger on an Attitude order, with my first Bodhi pack sitting in the cart. The free Synergy pack is icing on the cake. I have read plenty of this thread and need no convincing of the goodness contained in Bodhi's gear. Just need opinions and experiences with either Pura Vida or The Fuzz (definitely want any Appy cross). Which one do I get man?!?


Either/Or. It's what you are more interested in. A more Chem plant or one that's a blend. People over at the bay made some comments not being overly excited over The Fuzz, and they've grown a lot of bodhi gear. Not that it was bad, just not what they were after.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 6, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> These are Little Kings
> View attachment 3307797


Guess you always want what you can't have...... Because that looks delicious. Did you say a cream style ale? YUM.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 6, 2014)

greywind said:


> A little advice, or convincing if you will, please. I am close to pulling the trigger on an Attitude order, with my first Bodhi pack sitting in the cart. The free Synergy pack is icing on the cake. I have read plenty of this thread and need no convincing of the goodness contained in Bodhi's gear. Just need opinions and experiences with either Pura Vida or The Fuzz (definitely want any Appy cross). Which one do I get man?!?


Either sound good to me and I don't have either pack. 

I would PROBABLY go with the pura vida though. I recall a few testers saying the fuzz was a bit disappointing in terms of funk.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 6, 2014)

Yep, it's a delicious little cream ale. I am a fan of these little guys. Not my normal IPA styled beers, but I am a fan of variety.


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Never ran the Fuzz but Pure Vida is some fine herb. Everybody who tried mine, loved it. 
Ive run Blue Tara, White Lotus, Mothers Milk, Superstitous and Dream Lotus.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 7, 2014)

Purple Diesel x '88g13hp


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 7, 2014)

So what's the deal with the Appy male exactly? He's gone but there is still seed/pollen stock for now? If so, when should we expect that to dry up and for those crosses to be no longer available? Hearing that the SL dad lets the moms shine through makes them intriguing, but not knowing when the Appys are unavailable makes them appealing also.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm pretty sure he's simply sitting on stock now that he's previously made. 

Some crosses he said where gone on his end, it's somewhere on the bay in the giant thread.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Purple Diesel x '88g13hp
> 
> View attachment 3308521


That number 5 looks like a keeper.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 7, 2014)

Just got 2 packs of Clusterfunk from California seed vault. Recently just popped full packs of prayer tower mothers milk biker kush and disel Fire so not sure when I will get to the clusterfunks but I am expecting to find something really nice in there


----------



## ActionHanks (Dec 7, 2014)

Seedcault c.a. has a few rare gems... That fantasy island is calling my name, just can't bring myself to send the cash.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 7, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> Seedcault c.a. has a few rare gems... That fantasy island is calling my name, just can't bring myself to send the cash.


They actually sent some fantasy island x big sur holy bud freebies that intrigued me as well


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 7, 2014)

Asked for a stock update yesterdat and they had some blowfish x appy that sparked my interest. Ill be placing an order of two strains this week but I want like 6 lol.
Potential order list: blowfish x appy, clusterfunk, Tranquil elephantizer original, sunshine daydream, goji, and maybe some chem3x app. So many beans so little time, I somehow gotta narrownthat list down to 2...


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 7, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Asked for a stock update yesterdat and they had some blowfish x appy that sparked my interest. Ill be placing an order of two strains this week but I want like 6 lol.
> Potential order list: blowfish x appy, clusterfunk, Tranquil elephantizer original, sunshine daydream, goji, and maybe some chem3x app. So many beans so little time, I somehow gotta narrownthat list down to 2...


I'm not sure that they update that list very often because I asked for goji didn't get it asked for sunshine daydream as first alternate instead got 2 packs of clusterfunk not complaining wanted that one badly as well


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 7, 2014)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I'm not sure that they update that list very often because I asked for goji didn't get it asked for sunshine daydream as first alternate instead got 2 packs of clusterfunk not claining wanted that one badly as well


 thats the only thing i dont like ur suppose to give alternative of stuff im the type of guy if u dont have tell me and i wont order if i order something i want it but thats me im thinking about ordering from them thou i want clusterfunk, any pics on buddahs hand i just got a pack


----------



## calicat (Dec 7, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> So what's the deal with the Appy male exactly? He's gone but there is still seed/pollen stock for now? If so, when should we expect that to dry up and for those crosses to be no longer available? Hearing that the SL dad lets the moms shine through makes them intriguing, but not knowing when the Appys are unavailable makes them appealing also.


The male was lost could not give the exact time frame though ( perhaps in 2013 ). Do not quote me on this I believe a babysitter lost it. Yup and I am sure you do it as well is to periodically collect pollen from males just in case the male gets stuck in a grave. Hard to say because in Europe the hub is beadsman and it then gets moved to other warehouses there. Not to mention the stock Pistils has on BB that keeps getting relisted. Then you have some stateside places like SVOC and GLG or collectives in Santa Cruz and adjacent towns most likely have some Appy crosses. Perplexing choices we all have eh in what to get based on your last statement.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 7, 2014)

calicat ur always ontop of it man i like ur style, have u guys ever seen bodhi fridge god damn thats alot of seeds


----------



## calicat (Dec 7, 2014)

Nah its my curse really having an okay memory broski but ty. Yeah its ridiculous isn't it? I am glad I saw that though because there have been many times when my calculated runs get trumped by a different strain then my rotation gets messed up. I then remember that seed fridge and say to myself well It could be worse I could be staring at Bodhi's fridge and get lost and confused what to run next. I bet that's just one fridge too lol


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 7, 2014)

Moderndayhippy said:


> They actually sent some fantasy island x big sur holy bud freebies that intrigued me as well


Nice! Did you get those recently?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 7, 2014)

hey cali did u ever pop that ultra sour i just harvested 5 of them in hydro


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 7, 2014)

Al Yamoni said:


> Nice! Did you get those recently?


Yeah just got the pack in yesterday actually sent cash out day after thanksgiving


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 7, 2014)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Yeah just got the pack in yesterday actually sent cash out day after thanksgiving


.:Addiction kicking in:. .Need Fix:.


----------



## calicat (Dec 7, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey cali did u ever pop that ultra sour i just harvested 5 of them in hydro


Per your suggestion I most certainly did or was it the heckling on your part lol j/k. Sorry B heads but the Worm was asking. Ran it several times. Got the ECSD pheno. Takes about a month to cure to get the amazing taste to it. Hash upon inhale with an earthy mid and amazing big D exhale that glues to your palate. Overall yield not impressed considering its a top heavy strain but the great daytime high and mouthwatering taste makes up for it. Ty for the pics you posted on BB and the suggestion for me to run it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 7, 2014)

calicat said:


> Sorry B heads but the Worm was asking.


How dare you derail the thread like that! 

I would never do such a thing....







::cough <hash conversation>cough::


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 7, 2014)

Question(s) for the guys that know their genetics/breeding:

From my understanding Bodhi releases mostly F1 hybrids, correct? So how is that I can be 3 for 3 (love gogi, dream lotus, and ssdd) with his F1 hybrids, and have almost zero luck with other breeders and their F1 hybrids??

-Is it all about the males?

-Does he have an exceptional eye for spotting good matches?

-have I just gotten lucky?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 7, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Question(s) for the guys that know their genetics/breeding:
> 
> From my understanding Bodhi releases mostly F1 hybrids, correct? So how is that I can be 3 for 3 (love gogi, dream lotus, and ssdd) with his F1 hybrids, and have almost zero luck with other breeders and their F1 hybrids??
> 
> ...


I would say all 3.


----------



## calicat (Dec 7, 2014)

You also have to consider the mother cuts he was using as well. Lets use your list as an example. 1) Nepal Og a cross of Og Kush do not know which cut vs Nepal indica; B ,mentioned that cut was about 20k when it was first introduced from Grass Valley in I think in the middle of the 2000's. So that cross better be damn stable to ask for that price. 2) Blue Dream the Santa Cruz cut that has been around for a long time but just only surfaced in the commercial realm prolly in the last seven years. Extremely stable even in adverse conditions indoor and out. 3) SSDD he used the original Bubba Kush prolly a descendant of what Orgnkid brought out of the shadows around 2000 or 2001 cant remember actually ( that is why there is a designation of B's cut as pre 92 ). When has Orgnkid brought out something that was not stellar in performance. The aforementioned was then crossed to Dj Short's Blue Moonshine imo one of the more stable BB lines and you see it in a lot of commercial breeder's genetic backbones. Start with stabile cuts existing on the mother and father side and your most likely outcome is stable crosses. And lastly you have to pat your self on your back because I am sure you run a tight operation for your patients.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 7, 2014)

Bodhi teaster are looking great


----------



## joeshivo (Dec 8, 2014)

Breedbay is down again for bodhi again. What a surprise...

I finally had some time today to upload pics and I couldn't... Grrr

Afkan 88g13hp testers are all looking great and really starting to develop a nice smell. I think I'm at week 5 or 6. Smoking that heaven mountain will do that to ya  a very light but very strong cherry liquorice smell and a smaller stinky mean dirty green smelling things are the 2 different pheno and the 3rd pheno that I've found is a nice 50 50 mix of the two pheno. I made f2s with 2 males and 3 females.


SkywalkerOG 88g13hp.testers are huge monsters that yield huge large amount. It's funny because all of the Skywalker crosses were tiny tiny in veg and exploded in the flower room. These babies exhibit an equal 50 50 mix from both parents in terms of smell and structure. Seems stable no hermits anywhere. I made f2s with 2 different dads!
These Jaruba are pretty cool. They aren't the wildest sativas, which is nice. I kept reading that aruba can give off a eucalyptus smell and that couldn't be any further from the truth! 1 out of 2 girls smells like pure eucalyptus and I love it it's so unique and desirable. The other girl smells more like juicy fruit, which isn't bad, but I defiantly enjoy the eucalyptus smell more. It's funny at first I was smelling just pine from these girls.. It's funny how the smell changes so much through the flowering cycle.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Question(s) for the guys that know their genetics/breeding:
> 
> From my understanding Bodhi releases mostly F1 hybrids, correct? So how is that I can be 3 for 3 (love gogi, dream lotus, and ssdd) with his F1 hybrids, and have almost zero luck with other breeders and their F1 hybrids??
> 
> ...


 And high standards, only a fraction of tested gear gets released, the test lists are huge and the drops just a few types.


----------



## hybrid vigor (Dec 8, 2014)

I 


TonightYou said:


> Either/Or. It's what you are more interested in. A more Chem plant or one that's a blend. People over at the bay made some comments not being overly excited over The Fuzz, and they've grown a lot of bodhi gear. Not that it was bad, just not what they were after.


The problems i read about people having with the fuzz was that it doesnt show sex until put into 12-12 apparently.i must admit i hate varieties like that.i like to know wether theyr m/f before putting em into flower.i had that trait on a blueberry og once and it was such a pain.i avoided blueberry after that.


----------



## hybrid vigor (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey guys theres a SNOWHIGH drop on firestax in 10hours.hes got some real CRACKING sativa hybrids.theres even a goji cross!theyr not cheap though,£120+ on some.look out for HEART OF DARKNESS.some nice,rare landraces.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 8, 2014)

Just peeking at my vegging tent I got 3 ancient og fems and 3 love triangle fems hope its some dank


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just peeking at my vegging tent I got 3 ancient og fems and 3 love triangle fems hope its some dank


I'm looking forward to a finished grow / smoke report on Ancient OG. I've had 3 singles on deck for a year and a half, but keep putting them aside to run something else at the last moment.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 8, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm looking forward to a finished grow / smoke report on Ancient OG. I've had 3 singles on deck for a year and a half, but keep putting them aside to run something else at the last moment.


Being I will transplant today or tomorrow I will start documentation in floweer until finished.. ive seen some pretty plants over on the farm with the ancient. Im def excited about these. I decided agaisnt cracking the other half because I wanted to try other things.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 8, 2014)

I really like the structure of Ancient OG. Only hope this run I can get a female.

I really dig the leaves on this strain.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 8, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I really like the structure of Ancient OG. Only hope this run I can get a female.
> 
> I really dig the leaves on this strain.
> View attachment 3309403


Nice ill throw some pics of mine later. So far from 2 I get pine/earthy smell thinking these are my ogs lol..


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 8, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nice ill throw some pics of mine later. So far from 2 I get pine/earthy smell thinking these are my ogs lol..


Please do. The one thing I will say is that the three males were very stinky and were very uniform in structure, something I like.


----------



## calicat (Dec 8, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just peeking at my vegging tent I got 3 ancient og fems and 3 love triangle fems hope its some dank


Did not know your cracked the love triangle. Best of luck. ModernCannabist over at BB got a phenotype in that line that tastes like fruit punch and B said one of his friends got that one too. Sounds yummy.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Dec 8, 2014)

Has anyone seen herms from the Goji OG?

I am about to plant a TON of females... I just went through checking each individual plant, thoroughly, for any herms...

The Goji OG #2 has what I am 95% sure are male preflowers, while the clone (top) has pistils at every node.

I know that when it comes to OG, it is just something you deal with.. but, Im curous if anyone else has seen it?

I am going to hold on to the plant for now, watch closely, see if these preflower surprise me and pop some pistils in the next few days,but i REALLY doubt it.. Im pretty damn good at spotting preflowers super early.


----------



## joeshivo (Dec 8, 2014)

I just popped the last few ancient of the other night. It was actually the first Bodhi strain I ever bought! Out of the few females I had all were deadly potent. The first female I grew for like 10 1/2 weeks and she still had some white hairs on her and her high was this extremely paranoid weed that would convince you that your dying lol most were this honey creme lemon gangey green smell and flavor, but this special lady was probably the most frosty strain I ever grew! She had big fat leaves on her and smelled of a creamy musky blueberry flavor. At first I was convinced bodhis Iranian plant caught some stray pollen from some blue hybrid of his somehow lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 8, 2014)

Yea I started popping a bunch of stuff and getting ready to do it again this week. The gojis and suge pk xUzbekistan hp are about to move up from the cups into 1 gallons and veg away.. 

Thanks cc I appreciate the good vibes and im hoping I find a winner from the b group I got going.


----------



## COGrown (Dec 8, 2014)

HeartIandhank said:


> Has anyone seen herms from the Goji OG?
> 
> I am about to plant a TON of females... I just went through checking each individual plant, thoroughly, for any herms...
> 
> ...


I've run a full goji pack and kept my keeper for several runs after that and never had any problems. Goji is probably the easiest to grow OG cross I have grown.


----------



## pHarmerXxLEDxX (Dec 8, 2014)

Has anyone had a grow using the Pura Vida & if so do you happen to have any veg & flower pics?


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 8, 2014)

I know I've seen it over at the bay, it was real pretty and the grower was very impressed. Pretty dense acorn nugs if I recall.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Dec 9, 2014)

Bodhi Silver Mountain pollen!


----------



## pHarmerXxLEDxX (Dec 9, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I know I've seen it over at the bay, it was real pretty and the grower was very impressed. Pretty dense acorn nugs if I recall.


Thanks, do you happen to know of any pheno differences within the strain?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 9, 2014)

Ancient og females


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 9, 2014)

Love triangle


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 9, 2014)

pHarmerXxLEDxX said:


> Thanks, do you happen to know of any pheno differences within the strain?


Sorry, I can't comment on number of genotype expressions. But with Bodhi I'd expect some differences yet still find fire


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2014)

And speaking of being 'a secure male' [ see another thread - or not ] I pick the Bodhi thread to display some ignorance and ask a question -are the few accidental seeds [ less than 2 dozen] found in a big producing female from a regular bean S-1s? Maybe H-1s ?


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 9, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> And speaking of being 'a secure male' [ see another thread - or not ] I pick the Bodhi thread to display some ignorance and ask a question -are the few accidental seeds [ less than 2 dozen] found in a big producing female from a regular bean S-1s? Maybe H-1s ?


Should be S1's as long as it was that same female, or another cut of the same, that did the pollenating.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2014)

^ Indeed, she did it all on her own. So, they are fem beans? Cool. 

Thanks for the reply, amigo.


----------



## joeshivo (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm trying to fine tune my setup I was hoping for some input. Basically I'm trying to up my yield a little more without co2 and I reckon that the best way to do that would be to veg for a little longer? Right now I'm only putting them through 2 weeks after the seed pops...

The other thing is I've read that you should manicure and prune your plant so your lower buds get light and air.I've heard from others that it's best not to because the leaves are like solar panels collecting energy. 

Thanks for any input guys


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 10, 2014)

Grow big plants in veg and use bigger pots. 

Also run a stronger light. That's about all you can do for yields and I don't use CO2 either.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 10, 2014)

As long as your setup and strain specifics are dialed in, more nodes + more root space = greater yield potential


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 10, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to fine tune my setup I was hoping for some input. Basically I'm trying to up my yield a little more without co2 and I reckon that the best way to do that would be to veg for a little longer? Right now I'm only putting them through 2 weeks after the seed pops...
> 
> The other thing is I've read that you should manicure and prune your plant so your lower buds get light and air.I've heard from others that it's best not to because the leaves are like solar panels collecting energy.
> 
> Thanks for any input guys


I agree with TY and Al Yamoni...... larger containers and longer veg. I don't want to stir up a debate on defoliating, but personally I sit firmly in the camp of leaving healthy leaves alone. I don't see anything wrong with cleaning up the bottom part of the plant, but it seems counter intuitive to be removing healthy green leaves from the plant.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I agree with TY and Al Yamoni...... larger containers and longer veg. I don't want to stir up a debate on defoliating, but personally I sit firmly in the camp of leaving healthy leaves alone. I don't see anything wrong with cleaning up the bottom part of the plant, but it seems counter intuitive to be removing healthy green leaves from the plant.


I confirm. I don't defoliate either. Sometimes I remove the lower scraggly branches but my unconfirmed suspicion is sometimes due to lack of light penetration they can sometimes throw male flowers late. Doesn't seem to impact yield, besides that stuff usually goes to the hash pile.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I confirm. I don't defoliate either. Sometimes I remove the lower scraggly branches but my unconfirmed suspicion is sometimes due to lack of light penetration they can sometimes throw male flowers late. Doesn't seem to impact yield, besides that stuff usually goes to the hash pile.


I've had a couple of cases of bud rot, so depending on the plants, I'll thin if airflow looks restricted. But most always lollipop about a week from the flip.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 10, 2014)

All great responses! I just like to let em do their thang! I don't defoliate unless the branching is so low and compact that I have trouble watering, then I'll clean up the bottom of the bottom branches.

Also, Amos got me thinking about a few harvests ago, my very last hydro run actually. I had to thin the shit out of the Purple Pinecone because she grew like a damn hedge and they were packed in there. That was the only time I did it, and it was out of necessity. Although, the yield off of six girls was close to an LB under a 1000W HPS in a custom ebb and flow system made from a tote, two vinyl fence posts, and a wooden stand. So it really can depend on strain/setup.

She is a very tolerant and forgiving plant imho


----------



## joeshivo (Dec 10, 2014)

What container size pot would you guys use with roots organic orginal in a 3 gallon in a 4x4 room running a 600w ? I've been using 3 gallon and everything is great but I see pics online a bunch with not more frosty bud but bigger buds. My life motto is 1% better everyday


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 10, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> What container size pot would you guys use with roots organic orginal in a 3 gallon in a 4x4 room running a 600w ? I've been using 3 gallon and everything is great but I see pics online a bunch with not more frosty bud but bigger buds. My life motto is 1% better everyday


Its all on what works for you. If you up the potsize youll have to cutback on plant numbers and my case less variety..


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 10, 2014)

In other Bodhi news, I should soon know if not now as I haven't looked closely in a couple of days, if a Lucky Charms f2 is male or female. I'd love it to be a female but I've got enough on back order with the Malawi taking up two spots in their 14 week or so adventure that a male wouldn't break my heart. However I'm excited to run the one white lotus pheno I saved, which I shall post a picture of tonight as she's gorgeous, and smells absolutely amazing, again. This was the one I call non yielding as her sister was a monster in comparison for output, while not bad, I'd give it a B+, not as nice as her sister.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 10, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> What container size pot would you guys use with roots organic orginal in a 3 gallon in a 4x4 room running a 600w ? I've been using 3 gallon and everything is great but I see pics online a bunch with not more frosty bud but bigger buds. My life motto is 1% better everyday


Are you limited by plant count in a legal state? That's an important piece of info that will lead you to the right answer.

IMO, you shouldn't focus on how much *each* plant will produce, but more on what your space, and the light you're using can produce. In some cases multiple smaller plants will out-produce one or two larger plants, and vice versa.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are you limited by plant count in a legal state? That's an important piece of info that will lead you to the right answer.
> 
> IMO, you shouldn't focus on how much *each* plant will produce, but more on what your space, and the light you're using can produce. In some cases multiple smaller plants will out-produce one or two larger plants, and vice versa.


This. While it's hard to run a perpetual count on yield, I'm getting 3/4 a gram per watt. Not terrible really, but I certainly have room for improving. That includes some summer ran plants that were not necessarily ran properly. Then again, as long as my jars aren't empty, I really don't care what my yields are. What threw me off this go round was the terrible yields on MLI and Bangi Haze as I hadn't realized how undeveloped the root structure was, so use to hybrid vigor.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Then again, as long as my jars aren't empty, I really don't care what my yields are.


I'm the same way. When people discuss how good a strain is, I skip right past the yield talk. It's not even on my top 10 list of traits I look for in a plant. So long as my patients jars and my jars are full, then I dont care what I'm left over with.

I just end up making my super-shitty dry ice hash out of the extras anyway.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm the same way. When people discuss how good a strain is, I skip right past the yield talk. It's not even on my top 10 list of traits I look for in a plant. So long as my patients jars and my jars are full, then I dont care what I'm left over with.
> 
> I just end up making my super-shitty dry ice hash out of the extras anyway.


Shit, that's what I need to do, make dry ice hash!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 10, 2014)

Xmas came early today. Compliments of the wonderful team at Gorilla Seed Bank.


----------



## Brobeans (Dec 10, 2014)

Is sunshine daydream available anywhere?


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2014)

Skunk91 x 91chem getting big....

Also got some heaven mountain aka muff cabbage clones


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 10, 2014)

Brobeans said:


> Is sunshine daydream available anywhere?


If it is, get it. I believe Bodhi said in the giant thread at the bay that they've all been shipped out.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> Skunk91 x 91chem getting big....
> 
> Also got some heaven mountain aka muff cabbage clones


Those sound sassy, got any pictures?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> If it is, get it. I believe Bodhi said in the giant thread at the bay that they've all been shipped out.


Really? So the two...or is it 3....that I still have are....._collector's items ? 
_
I sense an auction......


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Those sound sassy, got any pictures?


I'll get pics of the skunk cross...

Just got the clones in house,few days ago...not looking super star right now,but they are going to bounce back..

Skunk91 x 91chem sk va

 
I'm thinking about putting her in that 7gal bag,but I have not ran this cross befor,but have ran both parents on they own.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 10, 2014)

SSDD week 5 of 12/12


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> SSDD week 5 of 12/12


Nice. Looks like my collectables just gained in value.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Really? So the two...or is it 3....that I still have are....._collector's items ?
> _
> I sense an auction......


I bought a second pack because I enjoyed the females I found, even the ones I didn't keep 



genuity said:


> I'll get pics of the skunk cross...
> 
> Just got the clones in house,few days ago...not looking super star right now,but they are going to bounce back..
> 
> ...


Looks lovely!


st0wandgrow said:


> SSDD week 5 of 12/12
> 
> View attachment 3311036


That's a beautiful gal!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I bought a second pack because I enjoyed the females I found, even the ones I didn't keep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She does look like she has potential. A few nanners (sterile so far) have popped up on her though. I've got that batch in tiny containers and I suspect they're root bound, so I'm hoping its just environmental stressors


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> She does look like she has potential. A few nanners (sterile so far) have popped up on her though. I've got that batch in tiny containers and I suspect they're root bound, so I'm hoping its just environmental stressors


B's gear just doesn't like not having root space. I've had a few nanners when they were root bound, that and longer flowering times/foxtailing, that's why I quit the small container runs as it was just too much of a pain.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> B's gear just doesn't like not having root space. I've had a few nanners when they were root bound, that and longer flowering times/foxtailing, that's why I quit the small container runs as it was just too much of a pain.


I'm trying to do seed runs in small containers along side my perpetual runs from clone in the larger buckets. It's a space thing, and I don't want to waste a bunch of soil on males and unproven genetics.

In theory this is supposed to run smoothly.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm trying to do seed runs in small containers along side my perpetual runs from clone in the larger buckets. It's a space thing, and I don't want to waste a bunch of soil on males and unproven genetics.
> 
> In theory this so supposed to run smoothly.


That's what I thought.... the theory didn't test well from my experience sadly.


----------



## joeshivo (Dec 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> I'll get pics of the skunk cross...
> 
> Just got the clones in house,few days ago...not looking super star right now,but they are going to bounce back..
> 
> ...



This strain sounds like my unicorn. Where did you find this gem?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 10, 2014)

Am I crazy or are those nanners?


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> This strain sounds like my unicorn. Where did you find this gem?


That's what I said when I seen the beans...got these from my bro HHOC

Yea,them nanners suck..


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm the same way. When people discuss how good a strain is, I skip right past the yield talk. It's not even on my top 10 list of traits I look for in a plant. So long as my patients jars and my jars are full, then I dont care what I'm left over with.
> 
> I just end up making my super-shitty dry ice hash out of the extras anyway.


when making hash, is there any odor one needs to worry about?


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 10, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> when making hash, is there any odor one needs to worry about?


Very light odor from ice water hash. Nothing compared to growing/trimming. Like you'd have to be near it to smell it.

Eta: while I haven't made dry ice hash yet I'd imagine it's the same. And I start with frozen not fresh material


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 10, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Am I crazy or are those nanners?


In the pic I posted? Yep. I've been picking them off for a few days now. Sterile so far. I've got them root bound in small containers so I'm hoping that's the cause..... because these look/smell *very* promising otherwise.


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 10, 2014)

F2 project is coming along since Lucky Charms #4 decided to cooperate and be my male! 


the two in the back are the girls; the one on the right (LC#5) is really stunted in her growth. i'm unsure if i should pollinate her? thoughts, please. the one on the left (LC#1) is beautiful. (all of them are asleep, that's why their leaves are droopy)





they are all in a 3-gallon air-pot. how long until i need to separate the male? will he be okay in the same room for another week? working on a spot for him now.

LC#1 i'm trying to clone her now. i have a LC#3 in veg still and i'm trying to clone her top i took several days ago. still hasn't rooted...


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> In the pic I posted? Yep. I've been picking them off for a few days now. Sterile so far. I've got them root bound in small containers so I'm hoping that's the cause..... because these look/smell *very* promising otherwise.


i've pulled a plant early because i saw those-how do you tell if they are sterile?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm trying to do seed runs in small containers along side my perpetual runs from clone in the larger buckets. It's a space thing, and I don't want to waste a bunch of soil on males and unproven genetics.
> 
> In theory this is supposed to run smoothly.


I'll have some pics in a couple of days of finished seed plants - goji and lemon skunk. I'm so pleased with how they've done, that I've decided to dedicate one room to nothing but 1 gal runs, so as to run through an ass't of fem beans. I'm DWC, of course, and while a 5 gal bucket and a couple more weeks of veg would triple yield [for those that care...], these two look like they should yield a zip ea. That's typical of other 'extra' beans flowered on the edges, so I conclude it to be a way to get a good sample of beans I might otherwise not get to.



st0wandgrow said:


> In the pic I posted? Yep. I've been picking them off for a few days now.


The thump you heard was the sudden crash in value of my collectables.


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Very light odor from ice water hash. Nothing compared to growing/trimming. Like you'd have to be near it to smell it.
> 
> Eta: while I haven't made dry ice hash yet I'd imagine it's the same. And I start with frozen not fresh material


your buds are frozen before you make the hash? the dry ice scares me...do you need special gloves to handle it? i'm going to look for some threads on it and i think you and st0w were having a conversation in this thread about it a while back...i'll need to find that and refer back to it too.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 10, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> when making hash, is there any odor one needs to worry about?


Minimal smell, minimal effort..... great way to utilize unwanted buds and trim.

A lot of the flavors that we pick up from smoking flowers are left behind when you make extracts. I combine all of my trim and lower buds in to one run. I don't separate by strain. You certainly could if you chose to, but I don't bother. The resulting hash will have a smell of its own, and a flavor profile that will be different from the flower.

To bare that out all you would have to do is try water-curing a batch of weed. Anything water soluble (in the plant matter) leaches out in to the water, but the trichomes (and their contents) remain. The flavor of the bud will drastically change, and more closely mimic that of the hash that would be made from it.

IMO I think you might be surprised at what you end up with. Don't rule out making budder either. Potent edibles can be a real trip of an experience....


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Minimal smell, minimal effort..... great way to utilize unwanted buds and trim.
> 
> A lot of the flavors that we pick up from smoking flowers are left behind when you make extracts. I combine all of my trim and lower buds in to one run. I don't separate by strain. You certainly could if you chose to, but I don't bother. The resulting hash will have a smell of its own, and a flavor profile that will be different from the flower.
> 
> ...


really appreciate the advice, i'll definitely research making hash and try it out. it is a little intimidating to me, but so was topping my plants in the beginning  

as long as there isn't any pine, i'll be good!


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 10, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> your buds are frozen before you make the hash? the dry ice scares me...do you need special gloves to handle it? i'm going to look for some threads on it and i think you and st0w were having a conversation in this thread about it a while back...i'll need to find that and refer back to it too.


Dry ice shouldn't scare you. Use gloves or pick it up with tongs. It's relatively safe, just don't go holding on to it, it will burn your skin. Note in small amounts it actually flash evaporates when it hits the skin, most surfaces. So small amounts are nothing to worry about. 



Amos Otis said:


> I'll have some pics in a couple of days of finished seed plants - goji and lemon skunk. I'm so pleased with how they've done, that I've decided to dedicate one room to nothing but 1 gal runs, so as to run through an ass't of fem beans. I'm DWC, of course, and while a 5 gal bucket and a couple more weeks of veg would triple yield [for those that care...], these two look like they should yield a zip ea. That's typical of other 'extra' beans flowered on the edges, so I conclude it to be a way to get a good sample of beans I might otherwise not get to.
> 
> 
> 
> The thump you heard was the sudden crash in value of my collectables.


I can make a low offer. I'm a fan of value.



st0wandgrow said:


> Minimal smell, minimal effort..... great way to utilize unwanted buds ...
> 
> IMO I think you might be surprised at what you end up with. Don't rule out making budder either. Potent edibles can be a real trip of an experience....


Jesus, your telling me.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 10, 2014)

The only smell you would have to worry about in hash making is your starting material.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I can make a low offer. I'm a fan of value.


As a financial guy, you're saying I should sell low?


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> As a financial guy, you're saying I should sell low?


No, I'm saying for me, its a good thing. Besides, the price is only what people are willing to pay to begin with. 

I was playing on to your joke.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> No, I'm saying for me, its a good thing. Besides, the price is only what people are willing to pay to begin with.
> 
> I was playing on to your joke.


As i was playing on yours.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Dec 10, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to fine tune my setup I was hoping for some input. Basically I'm trying to up my yield a little more without co2 and I reckon that the best way to do that would be to veg for a little longer? Right now I'm only putting them through 2 weeks after the seed pops...
> 
> The other thing is I've read that you should manicure and prune your plant so your lower buds get light and air.I've heard from others that it's best not to because the leaves are like solar panels collecting energy.
> 
> Thanks for any input guys


So you don't want to supplement co2 .. but are you bringing in a good amount of fresh out door air?

Depending on your current setup adding a strong active intake could do a bit for your yields..

You are on the right track though... veg more, yield more.. to an extent.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Dec 11, 2014)

I agree with Hank- veg time, good size containers, some training (scrog) and good bulbs. I have given up on CO2 supplements since I have good air flow going in and outta the room and no longer find it necessary but if its a sealed room IMO it would be needed. I no longer pull fan leaves like I used to, solar panel theory.....

***** How about the best Bodhi plant I have grown was actually a homemade cross of his NL open pollination male x sky lotus female. I have a pheno that beats anything I have pulled from over 20 packs of his beans I purchased from Bodhi. Crusty, good yielding and tight structure perfect for indoor farming, first cross I have done with his beans and am blown away since it was just a shot in the dark chuckin' pollen and dumb fuck here didnt take a whack off her to clone since I didnt know what to expect. Live and learn right?


----------



## COGrown (Dec 11, 2014)

Upstate2626 said:


> I agree with Hank- veg time, good size containers, some training (scrog) and good bulbs. I have given up on CO2 supplements since I have good air flow going in and outta the room and no longer find it necessary but if its a sealed room IMO it would be needed. I no longer pull fan leaves like I used to, solar panel theory.....
> 
> ***** How about the best Bodhi plant I have grown was actually a homemade cross of his NL open pollination male x sky lotus female. I have a pheno that beats anything I have pulled from over 20 packs of his beans I purchased from Bodhi. Crusty, good yielding and tight structure perfect for indoor farming, first cross I have done with his beans and am blown away since it was just a shot in the dark chuckin' pollen and dumb fuck here didnt take a whack off her to clone since I didnt know what to expect. Live and learn right?


I have packs of both of these (the NL and the Sky Lotus) but I don't think I have seen a lot of either online, do you have any pics of those two? I am not surprised by the good results with crossing his beans, I have had similar success as well. Bodhi is genuinely breeding with the total potential of the genetics in mind, and that includes their breeding potential. Not to mention that that NL Open is an f3, I think, so outcrossing it (especially to a strain that could benefit from the more commercial friendly traits of the NL) at this point could get a nice boost of hybrid vigor. Not the kind of boost you'd get from outcrossing a true IBL, but probably more you would see in your average unworked f1 cross.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 11, 2014)

My Temple of Larry #2 is a female. She is the biggest one in my Bodhi stable atm and I thought she would turn out male! The others still haven't showed yet and I gave them a good groping last night


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm thinking my Lucky Charms f2 is female. Gave it a look over and I believe I'm seeing pistils. Slow show, but I'm hoping a gal is in order.


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 11, 2014)

anyone notice that the zon has SSDD back in stock? grab it while you can.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 11, 2014)

Some TER also. I haven't seen that in stock anywhere since I started looking when I found this thread.

Why couldn't this be in 4 days when I make a CC payment.


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 11, 2014)

so seedsman has SSDD back in stock too...does anyone know if you can cancel a zon order? because i have a lot of loyalty points that need to be used up before they expire at seedsman.


----------



## calicat (Dec 11, 2014)

Brobeans said:


> Is sunshine daydream available anywhere?


Might want to check at seedvaultofcalifornia too aside from Ty's suggestion.


----------



## calicat (Dec 11, 2014)

genuity said:


> I'll get pics of the skunk cross...
> 
> Just got the clones in house,few days ago...not looking super star right now,but they are going to bounce back..
> 
> ...


It amazes me of the companies that produce fabric bags. Smart pots > Geo pots > Gro pro ( prices ). The gro pro bags have the best and thickest material and cheaper go figure lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 11, 2014)

This is the newest goji clone 9 days after flip. It should have went into the main bloom room, taking it's mom's place, but mom's decided to be a late arriving diva - now at 9 weeks and clearly needing at least one more.

That's a disqualification.  

So the clone gets finished, the clones of the clone [hopeful colloidal siver recipients] get terminated. [ that's a sweet looking Quazy Quake clone doing the photo bomb on the right ]


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 12, 2014)

Sadness has struck... I had to throw out about 14 grams of fucking Goji. I didn't realize the moisture content was still high enough for mold to take hold in the jar. Been smoking on White Lotus, apparently it decided to begin to get white fuzzy hairs. Into the trash it went. 

So stupid and preventable.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Dec 12, 2014)

Bodhi's NL open pollination (M) x Sky Lotus (F)- first female I have run so far of my cross to see what all is in these genetics. Around the 5th week of flowering and love the way its going so far. Have a bunch more of these beans to work through, excited.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Dec 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Sadness has struck... I had to throw out about 14 grams of fucking Goji. I didn't realize the moisture content was still high enough for mold to take hold in the jar. Been smoking on White Lotus, apparently it decided to begin to get white fuzzy hairs. Into the trash it went.
> 
> So stupid and preventable.


.....ouch..... hopefully this lesson will stay with you and it wont be repeated. Been there and done that myself. Coulda been worse, been like me and was throwing out 14g buds of Blood Orange that rotted on me outdoors. Threw a few of those goodies out but thats the game we all play right?


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 12, 2014)

Upstate2626 said:


> .....ouch..... hopefully this lesson will stay with you and it wont be repeated. Been there and done that myself.


Oh it has. First time it's ever happened. Goji is so dense that moisture must have been higher in the center of the nug. I do feel foolish but it's a lesson I'll keep with me now.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Dec 12, 2014)

Trimming the last lb of Blueberry Hill. It was decent but has been worked outta the stable. Better taste than Blue Lotus but not as crusty. Others found the Blue Lotus to give them a lil anxiety but she was visually a lil better but didnt yield as well as her sister the Hill. Moved on from both of them.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Dec 12, 2014)

Sky Lotus - still untrimmed from Octobers massive outdoor harvest. Have too many lbs to trim myself and too paranoid to ask for help. This is strong stuff, less taste than say the Goji but much stronger IMO and better yielding.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 12, 2014)

Upstate2626 said:


> Trimming the last lb of Blueberry Hill. It was decent but has been worked outta the stable. Better taste than Blue Lotus but not as crusty. Others found the Blue Lotus to give them a lil anxiety but she was visually a lil better but didnt yield as well as her sister the Hill. Moved on from both of them.


It's not like I've searched out grow reports on Blueberry Hill or anything, but from what I've noticed not many people really care for it. Just kinda meh


----------



## Upstate2626 (Dec 12, 2014)

Blood Orange alive around week 5-6 maybe? Some outdoor dried shots, good yield of decent skunky smoke but not the orange flavor I was looking for. Had a 3lb plant this summer of this in a raised bed out in the sunshine that was partially blocked by another plant in front it. Sure it coulda done more if it had the full sun i bet, seems to be pretty skunk dominate.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Dec 12, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's not like I've searched out grow reports on Blueberry Hill or anything, but from what I've noticed not many people really care for it. Just kinda meh


*not much of a berry taste, more earthy with a touch of chem to it. I would say the high off bluehill is pretty balanced IMO.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's not like I've searched out grow reports on Blueberry Hill or anything, but from what I've noticed not many people really care for it. Just kinda meh


If it were back in the day of buying whatever the area dealer had gotten hold of, Blueberry Hill would have seemed like a sweet score. Mine was a vigorous plant with hard, frosty nugs, but as you say, the smoke was C+ on every level. I only had 2 girls, but......



Upstate2626 said:


> Blood Orange alive around week 5-6 maybe? Some outdoor dried shots, good yield of decent skunky smoke but not the orange flavor I was looking for.


Yep. No blueberry in the blueberry hill, and no orange in the blood orange. I've formed an opinion on very limited exp that if taste is important when you buy Bodhi, get the snow lotus crosses


----------



## Upstate2626 (Dec 12, 2014)

Supersticious- it was/is okay. Had some purple in it and visually looks decent but smokes pretty tastless w/ a lil piney, menthol flavor. Yield was average and wont be running her again.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Dec 12, 2014)

If it were back in the day of buying whatever the area dealer had gotten hold of, Blueberry Hill would have seemed like a sweet score. Mine was a vigorous plant with hard, frosty nugs, but as you say, the smoke was C+ on every level. I only had 2 girls, but......



Yep. No blueberry in the blueberry hill, and no orange in the blood orange. I've formed an opinion on very limited exp that if taste is important when you buy Bodhi, get the snow lotus crosses[/QUOTE]

yes sir but I like a lil funk in my plants and i get that from the appy but imo it overpowers. I can see some snow lotus in this nl x sky lotus that I posted. I have a pack of Triad and Bluedream x Temple to go through and I dont see myself getting anymore Bodhi after that.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm still contemplating running Blueberry Hill again after this run. She isn't a bad plant, but it's balanced and not really what I'm looking for. The yield is pretty good and my people do like it, but again its been in the stable for a while and it may be time to leave. I have better plants than her and I've let better plants leave the garden.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Dec 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm still contemplating running Blueberry Hill again after this run. She isn't a bad plant, but it's balanced and not really what I'm looking for. The yield is pretty good and my people do like it, but again its been in the stable for a while and it may be time to leave. I have better plants than her and I've let better plants leave the garden.


I had her around for a lil while also, she was a decent "all a rounder" for me but I am chasing that chemmy/dez again. If the 'Hill woulda had a blueberry taste and a better yield it woulda made it even tougher to move on from her but there are so many breeders making so much dankess that the search continues.

I have some Lemon Penetration drying atm as I was dying to get some sorta desiel x from bodhi that I bought the Oregon Lemon D x SL he called Lemon Penetration. Very indica in growth which surprised me with not much lemon smell and zero sour smell. Decent yielding plants for their size but not what I was looking for either. 2nd round with her and she out also. Upon researching the genetics of the Lemon D it looked to be a sour/og but I didnt get any of that in these plants- all 6 females were very similar when I did the seed run.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Dec 12, 2014)

Bodhi's- Lemon Penetration (Oregon Lemon D x Snow Lotus). Very lil smell, very indica which amazed me but all females were similar in their growth and smell. 2nd time around, not much taste and pretty bland w/ zero funk but its visually good and hard nugs. I have moved on from her also. _*Man I wish I could get some ecsd x's from Bodhi! *_An ECSD x SL is only a dream!


----------



## Upstate2626 (Dec 12, 2014)

Bodhi's- Bluedream x Temple. First female I have put into flowering and this one is around 5 weeks in. First Temple cross I have tried. Smells like BD IMO, rock hard buds- I put the runt in to flower to catch a glimplse to see what its all about. Have 4 other females that I havent flowered yet.

Bodhi's Dream Lotus was great smoke and the high was awesome, felt like I was 6" taller than I really am when I would walk around. Miss her badly- only strain I have lost that I wanted to keep around. Had a divorce and cleaned house, killing off everything a couple years back and my keeper pheno of Dream Lotus was hacked to death by me sadly as the ex threaten me with law enforcement before she left.

This is the Dream Temple below.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2014)

No lemon in lemon penetration?

Frustrating, isn't it?


----------



## genuity (Dec 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> No lemon in lemon penetration?
> 
> Frustrating, isn't it?


Its unheard of...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2014)

genuity said:


> Its unheard of...


Yet, a DNA Lemon Skunk hanging from yesterday would make you think the house had just been dusted with Lemon Pledge.


----------



## genuity (Dec 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Yet, a DNA Lemon Skunk hanging from yesterday would make you think the house had just been dusted with Lemon Pledge.


Mmmmmm...


----------



## Upstate2626 (Dec 12, 2014)

Most lemon I have ever had was Delahaze a few years back. Hope to find some goodies in Gu's Greenpoint beans and bet ya a fat nugget that I am gonna camp out for the Stardawg crosses.

As for Lemon Skunk- been there, done that a few years back, good all around plant but wasnt as lemony as I remember Delahaze being.

Be good ya'll and good growing!


----------



## BDOGKush (Dec 12, 2014)

I have two Headtrip seedlings that are looking very nice, I had four pop but two ended up damping-off.


----------



## Brobeans (Dec 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Oh it has. First time it's ever happened. Goji is so dense that moisture must have been higher in the center of the nug. I do feel foolish but it's a lesson I'll keep with me now.


How do you prevent that from happening?


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 12, 2014)

Brobeans said:


> How do you prevent that from happening?


By not keeping the jar sealed and checking the humidity levels. 

Truly a dumb move on my part. I'm a sad by the loss


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 12, 2014)

How long do you burp for? What is your burp regimen like?


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 12, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> How long do you burp for? What is your burp regimen like?


Usually for the first two weeks, daily as I do go to jars pretty early as a single extra day of drying can such all the moisture out. It's been quite a few weeks since I've harvested her and hadn't considered how dense the buds were. I hadn't touched the jar in a week and the mold had just started as just the top buds had white haired fruiting bodies. But I'm not one to play salvage and am more of a fan of better safe than sorry. If I wouldn't smoke it, I wouldn't give it to anyone. 

Hadn't touched the jar in a week, been smoking White Lotus. Thought humidity was under control but I underestimated. 

Really a negligence mistake. Agh, I hate that perfect buds were wasted.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 12, 2014)

Kudos to that or however you want to say it.

If it's got mold or mildew it's garbage. Agreed.

Well going to go burp my jars now just because.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> perfect buds were wasted.


As opposed to the buds wasting you.  Definitely a drag, 

I imagine those sweet buds calling out at the first sign of mold attack......."TY......TY.....help!!"....and there you sat, arguing on a marijuana board...... and the next day, the sweet buds saw you come in from work. Their fuzzy moldy voices crying out, "TY......why do you not burp us?"......but you did not hear the cries....as you toked and complained about sentence structures. And as you wasted some more SSDD, and it wasted you, and then you wasted a dozen bagels, and passed out, the poor Goji buds understood their doom was sealed, just as their jars remained sealed - unburped - never to waste anyone.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 12, 2014)

Eh they are stashed away. It was an out of sight out of mind kinda thing. 

Man if you've got some bud that talks to you, share that shit! 

Sour for a reason Amos?


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 12, 2014)

Amos was born sour


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 12, 2014)

Nah its carry over from another convo, which I don't understand. 

Plus he doesn't seem to realize I'm mostly posting when I'm working. I do have a 9 to 5 as well as my own IT company. This leaves me much time to post as work does work.


----------



## Brobeans (Dec 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Usually for the first two weeks, daily as I do go to jars pretty early as a single extra day of drying can such all the moisture out. It's been quite a few weeks since I've harvested her and hadn't considered how dense the buds were. I hadn't touched the jar in a week and the mold had just started as just the top buds had white haired fruiting bodies. But I'm not one to play salvage and am more of a fan of better safe than sorry. If I wouldn't smoke it, I wouldn't give it to anyone.
> 
> Hadn't touched the jar in a week, been smoking White Lotus. Thought humidity was under control but I underestimated.
> 
> Really a negligence mistake. Agh, I hate that perfect buds were wasted.


Have you tried taking something like a panty hose and fill it with uncooked rice and putting it in the jar?

I dried out some buds like that in an air tight canister (due to smell lol). Worked out well.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 12, 2014)

Brobeans said:


> Have you tried taking something like a panty hose and fill it with uncooked rice and putting it in the jar?
> 
> I dried out some buds like that in an air tight canister (due to smell lol). Worked out well.


Not a bad idea. First time this has ever happened. Hopefully the last as I won't simply assume the buds are at the proper humidity level.

I do feel foolish but I think it's great to post mistakes in case others can learn from them. I know I've avoided mistakes due to other peoples errors.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Not a bad idea. First time this has ever happened. Hopefully the last as I won't simply assume the buds are at the proper humidity level.
> 
> I do feel foolish but I think it's great to post mistakes in case others can learn from them. I know I've avoided mistakes due to other peoples errors.


Hell ya! While I'm pretty persistent with my burps your post was a great reminder to stay on top of it!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> As opposed to the buds wasting you.  Definitely a drag,
> 
> I imagine those sweet buds calling out at the first sign of mold attack......."TY......TY.....help!!"....and there you sat, arguing on a marijuana board...... and the next day, the sweet buds saw you come in from work. Their fuzzy moldy voices crying out, "TY......why do you not burp us?"......but you did not hear the cries....as you toked and complained about sentence structures. And as you wasted some more SSDD, and it wasted you, and then you wasted a dozen bagels, and passed out, the poor Goji buds understood their doom was sealed, just as their jars remained sealed - unburped - never to waste anyone.





Thecouchlock said:


> Amos was born sour





TonightYou said:


> Nah its carry over from another convo, which I don't understand.
> 
> Plus he doesn't seem to realize I'm mostly posting when I'm working. I do have a 9 to 5 as well as my own IT company. This leaves me much time to post as work does work.



Well, I don't know about you guys but I found the Amos creative writing very funny! lol


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 12, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Hell ya! While I'm pretty persistent with my burps your post was a great reminder to stay on top of it!


I'm pretty religious with it but it was in the back of the cabinet and I thought in the safe zone. Definitely makes me remember when I have a bunch of strains drying and curing not to put one off


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 12, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Well, I don't know about you guys but I found the Amos creative writing very funny! lol


I did find it humorous, perhaps he could get into a MFA program with that kind of writing. 

He does know me pretty well, despite trying to cast me as some sort of liberal caricature.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Sour for a reason Amos?


Seriously ? 



st0wandgrow said:


> Well, I don't know about you guys but I found the Amos creative writing very funny! lol


Me, too !

It all started as a one liner.......a few hits on a c-99 / Ace of Spades nooner and I nearly had a sitcom written. [ You should have seen what I edited out.  ]



TonightYou said:


> He does know me pretty well, despite trying to cast me as some sort of liberal caricature.


You should have seen what I edited out.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 12, 2014)

Seriously!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Seriously ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! Great stuff.

A good ribbing, wether giving or receiving always makes me chuckle. Years of playing hockey and partaking in locker room antics turned me in to a pot-stirring Connosieur.

Amos has a knack for this stuff!


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 12, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Haha! Great stuff.
> 
> A good ribbing, wether giving or receiving always makes me chuckle. Years of playing hockey and partaking in locker room antics turned me in to a pot-stirring Connosieur.
> 
> Amos has a knack for this stuff!


This is true. He's got some skills.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Years of playing hockey and partaking in locker room antics turned me in to a pot-stirring Connosieur.


Same for me during LEO Academy. 

[ 2...3...4...]

Don't worry about TY, amigo. I have above average confidence that he'll grok the subtleties of fraternity ribbing.

If we continue to illustrate.


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Same for me during LEO Academy.
> 
> [ 2...3...4...] ...


well i sure am glad i'm on a break or i'd be paranoid


----------



## Brobeans (Dec 12, 2014)

What are some must have Bodhi strains? If you can name 3


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 12, 2014)

nine days later and my lucky charms top still won't root.  so tomorrow i'm going to take some more cuttings and try again. 

does anyone know how long it takes for a male plant to mature and start releasing his pollen on average? LC#4 has been in flower for 14 days today and i kind of wanted to keep him in there for another few days before i move him because i'm not quite ready but i also don't want him to seed up everyone in there. 

i was thinking of chopping him and sticking him in a glass of water and in a window sill like i did once before to collect his pollen OR setting him up in a closet with a few CFLs to keep him alive. i just haven't had time to arrange the closet and now think i'm running out of time to get him out of there. i now realize i should have thought this out just a bit better


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 12, 2014)

Brobeans said:


> What are some must have Bodhi strains? If you can name 3


the zon has SSDD in stock (seedsman had it in stock for less than 24 hours so i am surprised the zon still has it) and i highly recommend that one.

a lot of folks here like the gogi. i haven't tried it. 

so there: i recommend two packs of SSDD and one pack of gogi.


----------



## Brobeans (Dec 12, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> the zon has SSDD in stock (seedsman had it in stock for less than 24 hours so i am surprised the zon still has it) and i highly recommend that one.
> 
> a lot of folks here like the gogi. i haven't tried it.
> 
> so there: i recommend two packs of SSDD and one pack of gogi.


Does cannzon deliver seeds in original breeder packaging?


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 12, 2014)

Brobeans said:


> Does cannzon deliver seeds in original breeder packaging?


the order i just placed was my first order with them, but i am pretty sure they do.


----------



## COGrown (Dec 12, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> the order i just placed was my first order with them, but i am pretty sure they do.


I think it depends on the breeder.... b's packaging is pretty easy to squeeze into small spaces or whatnot, though, I've never had them removed before. Other breeders have packaging that just wouldn't work with some stealth methods, but its best not to talk about that too much.


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 12, 2014)

COGrown said:


> I think it depends on the breeder.... b's packaging is pretty easy to squeeze into small spaces or whatnot, though, I've never had them removed before. Other breeders have packaging that just wouldn't work with some stealth methods, but its best not to talk about that too much.


yes, you're right. i think i recall that the zon states somewhere on their site that they will contact you if they need to remove the seeds from the breeder's package. but luckily Bodhi has small packaging that makes it easy.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 12, 2014)

heres my testers bluedream x 88g13hp there going to be sum beefy bitches


----------



## Brobeans (Dec 12, 2014)

Picked up 3 packs of SSDD just in case this is the last drop lol


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 12, 2014)

Brobeans said:


> Picked up 3 packs of SSDD just in case this is the last drop lol


i picked up two more in the last few days and am debating grabbing another pack...you're really going to like it! when do you plan on popping them?


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 12, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> heres my testers bluedream x 88g13hp there going to be sum beefy bitchesView attachment 3312238


looking good bigworm!! very nice


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 12, 2014)

So what makes Bodi such good seeds? Is it potency of the weed?
Is it the yeild?
what makes bodi seeds such soughtafter?


----------



## Brobeans (Dec 12, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> i picked up two more in the last few days and am debating grabbing another pack...you're really going to like it! when do you plan on popping them?


Not for a while. I'm more of a genetics collector atm lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 13, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> heres my testers bluedream x 88g13hp there going to be sum beefy bitchesView attachment 3312238


mmm those look like they are gonna be tasty, I am putting all 1o of my blue dream x 88 g13hp so your gals have me excited


----------



## CloudStone (Dec 13, 2014)

BW, those are some nice looking girls brother. "Topped and Lollipopped". Smellin' spicey and hashy yet? Ive Tried both. I agree should be a heavy yield of great daytime smoke. You grow organic bro? (hopefully) BTW, thought that was my garage for a minute lol. 

Bodhi if your'e reading "Dream Catcher" would be a stellar name for this cross to give props to ndnguy.


----------



## calicat (Dec 13, 2014)

undercovergrow said:


> nine days later and my lucky charms top still won't root.  so tomorrow i'm going to take some more cuttings and try again.
> 
> does anyone know how long it takes for a male plant to mature and start releasing his pollen on average? LC#4 has been in flower for 14 days today and i kind of wanted to keep him in there for another few days before i move him because i'm not quite ready but i also don't want him to seed up everyone in there.
> 
> i was thinking of chopping him and sticking him in a glass of water and in a window sill like i did once before to collect his pollen OR setting him up in a closet with a few CFLs to keep him alive. i just haven't had time to arrange the closet and now think i'm running out of time to get him out of there. i now realize i should have thought this out just a bit better


There is not an average when a male will start to shed pollen. Too many factors to consider.


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 13, 2014)

that was fast-the zon has already mailed out my SSDD pack. i also ordered a pack from seedsman to use up my 600 loyalty points but they're still waiting on the cash! it will go out monday because i didn't have an envelope to mail it out. 

thanks calicat i'll just get him out of there today to be on the safe side.


----------



## Mr.Head (Dec 13, 2014)

My Grape Stomper males started dropping pollen super early. 2-3 weeks the pods were opening, I ended up with some seeds in my TER.

Watch the pods and see if they open, when they start to open get him out of there. You might still get some pollen release but it will be a very small amount. I only got 3 seeds.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 13, 2014)

CloudStone said:


> BW, those are some nice looking girls brother. "Topped and Lollipopped". Smellin' spicey and hashy yet? Ive Tried both. I agree should be a heavy yield of great daytime smoke. You grow organic bro? (hopefully) BTW, thought that was my garage for a minute lol.
> 
> Bodhi if your'e reading "Dream Catcher" would be a stellar name for this cross to give props to ndnguy.


 all organic bro


----------



## CloudStone (Dec 13, 2014)

Thats whats up BW. Looking forward to see how your girls finish up.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 13, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> heres my testers bluedream x 88g13hp there going to be sum beefy bitchesView attachment 3312238


Looking so awesome bro. Very healthy like they should be and packing on some major frost too. I can def see the Blue Dream in the cross. Don't know how the Deadly G stretches but Blue Dreams stretches like crazy but you should have a nice yield too. Can wait to see these girls finish up.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 14, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking so awesome bro. Very healthy like they should be and packing on some major frost too. I can def see the Blue Dream in the cross. Don't know how the Deadly G stretches but Blue Dreams stretches like crazy but you should have a nice yield too. Can wait to see these girls finish up.


 thanks fellas


----------



## calicat (Dec 14, 2014)

hellmutt bones said:


> So what makes Bodi such good seeds? Is it potency of the weed?
> Is it the yeild?
> what makes bodi seeds such soughtafter?


Rather than expressing my personal experience with the Bodhi lineup, how many strains I have seen flowers in the end, what my actual Bodhi collection consist of, or the personal projects I have done using Bodhi genetics I would like to take a different approach to your query.
Imitation is the highest form of flattery..... These are some commercial breeders that have gotten authorization and uses Bodhi genetics in their lines. Riot Seeds, 303 seeds, Alphakronick seeds, Life's Blood Seeds , RedEyedgenetics, Cabin Fever Seeds, etc. Not to mention non commercial breeders that have gotten permission and use B genes for preservation or commercial usage.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 14, 2014)

Permission? 

I can't help but LOL at that.

You pay for the product you own it and can do whatever the fuck you want with it. Clone or seed.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 14, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Permission?
> 
> I can't help but LOL at that.
> 
> You pay for the product you own it and can do whatever the fuck you want with it. Clone or seed.


I agree with you when it comes to the casual marijuana toker/grower/pollen chucker. But amongst breeders I think it's a common professional courtesy to get the blessing of another beeeder who's strain you plan on using IMO.


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Imitation is the highest form of flattery
Anybody use this bank? Www.mjseeds.ca
They carry Bodhi. Pretty nice lineup too. I have placed an order and will report back if/when I get it. They are in Canada so the customs crap won't apply to me


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 14, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I agree with you when it comes to the casual marijuana toker/grower/pollen chucker. But amongst breeders I think it's a common professional courtesy to get the blessing of another beeeder who's strain you plan on using IMO.


So say this for example(all hypothetical). 

I'm fucking nobody in the cannabis world. I will never meet a famous breeder in my life. I am geographically secluded(this is not hypothetical for me) from any form of clone only strain or and am secluded from any large cities or cannabis communities for that matter. I am so thankful for the internet.

What if I want to breed? What if I have a 500 plant count and I can do selections from decent sized populations. What if I put in serious work of selection of males and growing out their progeny for many generations to find a proven stud. 

I am supposed to have asked for permission to use genetics in a cross, that I might have spent upwards of $1000 on seeds? I don't get it. Am I supposed to somehow become someone in "the community" or "the industry" first beforehand so that I am worth of even asking for permission? Surely they aren't going to just "give permission" to some guy they never met or heard of.

You can see it quickly all becomes a joke. What is this Monsanto? You can't fucking own genetics. It's a damn plant.

So long as you pay homage to the strain and accredit the breeder for it in your new strains lineage it's all good. 

SO long as it's not something they are working hard on and hold dearly to their heart which is cherished and you don't leak it out into the masses it's all good. Even that is unethical(to hoard potential medicine) imo but I think I could *kind of* respect those kind of wishes in those circumstances.

You buy the beans, you buy the clones(sometimes upwards of 10grand in the past?) you own it don't you?

........ but I'm just a nobody, not even a pollen chucker. So what I say means nothing. Just my thoughts. There's my rant for the day. I probably should vape a bowl now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 14, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> So say this for example(all hypothetical).
> 
> I'm fucking nobody in the cannabis world. I will never meet a famous breeder in my life. I am geographically secluded(this is not hypothetical for me) from any form of clone only strain or and am secluded from any large cities or cannabis communities for that matter. I am so thankful for the internet.
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with your scenario IMO. Like I said earlier, if you're a *breeder* and plan on selling the seeds from the cross then as a professional courtesy you ask for permission. Even then, as you pointed out, it's a plant and there is nothing legally preventing you from doing it anyway even if permission is not given.

For the vast majority of us this does not apply though. If I find a nice male in a pack of Bodhi seeds and I want to use it to cross with something else then I sure as heck wouldn't be asking for anyone's blessing to do so.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> I don't get it. Am I supposed to somehow become someone in "the community" or "the industry" first beforehand so that I am worth of even asking for permission? Surely they aren't going to just "give permission" to some guy they never met or heard of.


Why sweat it ? Just do it, and as stOw says, if you're not infringing on potential buyers by selling your own, what's the harm?

I was bagging some beans a couple of days ago that resulted from sexing parents on the back deck. For the heck of it, I shook a nice male solo stash all over 2 females, a fat grape cheese, 2 chucky brides, and a phantom cookies, and got a couple dozen of each. Ever plant in the grow is terrific smoke, so I figure I've got some killer genetics in those. 

I've sent out some testers....want some?  I have free fast franklins w/ every.....well, never mind.


----------



## COGrown (Dec 14, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> So say this for example(all hypothetical).
> 
> I'm fucking nobody in the cannabis world. I will never meet a famous breeder in my life. I am geographically secluded(this is not hypothetical for me) from any form of clone only strain or and am secluded from any large cities or cannabis communities for that matter. I am so thankful for the internet.
> 
> ...


I think that once you've purchased beans, especially regular seeds, they are yours to do as you will. Many of the better breeders encourage people to work with their strains. There are exceptions, like DJ Short, but my understanding his concern is more related to people releasing basically direct versions of his blueberry and blue moonshine, as opposed to using them in crosses, but I may be mistaken. Either way, you buy it, you own it. 
This brings up a tricky area in regards to test strains. Some breeders have (rightfully if you ask me, and to make it clear I am not talking about b here) gotten very upset over their testers putting out crosses made with test beans before the testing was even complete and the strain released. This, though, applies to commercial sales and not hobby breeding. Which, as a hobby breeder myself, I just say fuck it and do whatever you want with your plants. They are yours, and they are plants.


----------



## COGrown (Dec 14, 2014)

There is a very very small amount of cluster funk for sale on seedsman's site...... Smaller now.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 14, 2014)

calicat said:


> Rather than expressing my personal experience with the Bodhi lineup, how many strains I have seen flowers in the end, what my actual Bodhi collection consist of, or the personal projects I have done using Bodhi genetics I would like to take a different approach to your query.
> Imitation is the highest form of flattery..... These are some commercial breeders that have gotten authorization and uses Bodhi genetics in their lines. Riot Seeds, 303 seeds, Alphakronick seeds, Life's Blood Seeds , RedEyedgenetics, Cabin Fever Seeds, etc. Not to mention non commercial breeders that have gotten permission and use B genes for preservation or commercial usage.


So u still dint answer my question?.


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 14, 2014)

I say pollen chuck away. Its what the majority of 'breeders' do anyways


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm in need of some opinions. Here's an SSDD close-up. Is that a male pre flower I see?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 15, 2014)

Here's the pair of SSDD that I have. One is sweet and musky and the other is somewhat dry and very fuely.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 15, 2014)

Id let it keep going for now, one of my goldme triangle was doing something similar and I am glad I let it grow because it turned into a little leaf and later showef pistils. This is my first bodhi grow but it seems like it took these strains longer than most to show sex for the females, thats why I had to wait for definitive male proof before giving them the axe.
I would just keep an eye on it this week, if its a male it should be showing by then but not gave spread pollen.

Bodhi Blue Dream x 88 g13hp testers soaked saturday night and were put into rooters yesterday to begin their lives.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 15, 2014)

I appreciate the advice! I thought the same thing about the length of time it took them to show. Only 1 of 5 is confirmed one way or the other atm.

Once these plants are fully sexed and I chop a few ladies that are ready, I'll be popping my testers too! I'm so excited!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 15, 2014)

My favorite ancient og pheno a


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 15, 2014)

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHH so I get the email goji og is available....ol lady has the card.....BOOM SOLD OUT!!!!!!!better luck next time I guess.look at the vultures go!!!!!


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 15, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> View attachment 3313547 View attachment 3313548 My favorite ancient og pheno a


is that a neem sheen?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 15, 2014)

The rest of them .... lol the smells are earth/pine im excited


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 15, 2014)

Lil gang of gojis and suge pk x Uzbekistan hp


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 15, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> is that a neem sheen?


??? Neem spray no. Im not using any spray at the moment no bugs that I can see.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 15, 2014)

its all good I use neem around the bases of my plants to keep bugs from crawling up and occasionally if the mites show up.i was just sayn cuz your leaves looked shiny like you did.jealous of your goji...you know that don't ya???sall good im bout to germ some casper.had to pull 5 hermied connesseur labs so I have room now.waitn for spring to germ on a bohdi lemon penetration.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 15, 2014)

NICE! I was gonna scream/make a birdseed feeder if I got one more of the NGR freebies (SSH x other wonky sativa)

This freebie was Goji x GDP. Maybe I'll actually pop that one some day!


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 15, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> NICE! I was gonna scream/make a birdseed feeder if I got one more of the NGR freebies (SSH x other wonky sativa)
> 
> This freebie was Goji x GDP. Maybe I'll actually pop that one some day!


Who bred that Goji x GDP? That def sounds like a good one to pop. I've got a few freebies from NGR myself all good ones I will eventually pop. I need a freaking warehouse yo lol too many beans not enough space


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 15, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Who bred that Goji x GDP? That def sounds like a good one to pop. I've got a few freebies from NGR myself all good ones I will eventually pop. I need a freaking warehouse yo lol too many beans not enough space


I feel ya man. Approaching the 200 strain mark. I honestly get anxiety when I try to think of what gets popped next.

Oh and this cross was from "mace genetics"


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 16, 2014)

My lone Nepali OG X Good Medicine reeks of roadkill and is now a confirmed female!! I can't wait to chop some ladies and make room for these Bodhi girls. 4 out of 5 Bodhi plants are stinking something fierce with the loner quite musky herself, just way different!

It's kind of messed up that my bloom room is in full swing and smells are nicely under control without any Bodhi selections, while at the same time the veg chamber is brimming with Bodhi and that shit STANKS!!! (Edit: both rooms are filtered the same.)

Feeling the blessings for sure.


----------



## ActionHanks (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm almost out of SSDD and I just pulled it down 2 months ago : (

I like a good face melting body euphoric stupifying stone. The kind of indica couch lock some smokers are all too familiar with. Its gotta be the bubbashine in SSDD, Bubba has always been one of my favorite lineages/smokes.

I reversed a lower branch and got some fem pollen in the fridge.... Should I hit another Bodhi line? Or cross out to another bubba?? Wish i enough pollen for both lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 16, 2014)

I know what you mean al, my lucky charms reeks and she is just starting to flower. But I have to get a filter for my veg room now cus all of the clones I took smell something fierce.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 16, 2014)

NGR = birdfeed.So far my Gage green genetics daybreaker pollen has dusted a cali connection ogesiel a bcbud depot ultimate purp and a ripper criminal+ and I m hitting a kens GDP and Dna's Lemon Og next.Soon the bohdi genetics will get hit but im saving her for the big space that I don't have yet...too stinky for my lil 3 tent setup.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 16, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> NGR = birdfeed.So far my Gage green genetics daybreaker pollen has dusted a cali connection ogesiel a bcbud depot ultimate purp and a ripper criminal+ and I m hitting a kens GDP and Dna's Lemon Og next.Soon the bohdi genetics will get hit but im saving her for the big space that I don't have yet...too stinky for my lil 3 tent setup.


Why is NGR bird feed??


----------



## ActionHanks (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah Day are you referring to some specific freebies?


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 16, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Why is NGR bird feed??


Was wondering the same thing?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Was wondering the same thing?


[ waiting ]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 16, 2014)

I will eat almost anything with mustard.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 16, 2014)

Here we go with NGR again....Lol.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I will eat almost anything with mustard.


Spicy brown please! Just gonna assume he meant the freebies since it woild hardly be the banks fault about a sub par turn out on a pack they sell of some breeders.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 16, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Spicy brown please! Just gonna assume he meant the freebies since it woild hardly be the banks fault about a sub par turn out on a pack they sell of some breeders.


I'm a mustard madman. I think I have around 10 different flavors right now. 

Sierra nevada brewery mustard......... Oh baby.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 16, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> NICE! I was gonna scream/make a birdseed feeder if I got one more of the NGR freebies (SSH x other wonky sativa)
> 
> This freebie was Goji x GDP. Maybe I'll actually pop that one some day!


I was referring to Moustaches comment...LOL im thinking he was just feeling overwhelmed by having so many and not knowing what todo withm.I haven't done any of their gear sooo cant comment.Just a funny comment.as for nirvana....birdseed for sure.both strains I got sucked.and that was after a loooooooong sexing regiment.The masterkush ended up being this super sativa with paperthin leaves that spit redhairs and no bud.WTF nirvana.JOKE


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 17, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> I'm almost out of SSDD and I just pulled it down 2 months ago : (
> 
> I like a good face melting body euphoric stupifying stone. The kind of indica couch lock some smokers are all too familiar with. Its gotta be the bubbashine in SSDD, Bubba has always been one of my favorite lineages/smokes.
> 
> I reversed a lower branch and got some fem pollen in the fridge.... Should I hit another Bodhi line? Or cross out to another bubba?? Wish i enough pollen for both lol


Pollinate your choice with a paint brush and then for the hell of it use that brush and dust your other chosen lady. Pollen is fierce, you won't get as many beans as the first girl you hit but you'll get some.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 17, 2014)

On another note, ToL #2 got re potted for some much needed root space and hit the bloom room. Finally ready to get this party started!


----------



## hiluxphantom (Dec 17, 2014)

... I am gonna pop some seeds soon.. all this is too good looking..


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 17, 2014)

I'd like to give a quick shout to @Mr.Head 

63 days ago he reminded us that if we want "christmas nugs" (fresh unsampled strains anyway) we's better get to flippin some bitches.

Because of you I have 4 never smoked strains (2 bodhi testers) chopping now. 10 hoes comin down.


----------



## Mr.Head (Dec 17, 2014)

Glad I could help 

I somehow got Shingles, so after dealing with back pain I now get to deal with shingles pain. This is why I haven't been on as much. I don't think I should be on here being a dick to everyone because Im in a horrible mood 

I've been mangled on percs for a few days now, got about another week left the doctor says. Luckily I got lots of buds to help me sleep all day.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear that man. Shingles is a bitch!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 17, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Glad I could help
> 
> I somehow got Shingles, so after dealing with back pain I now get to deal with shingles pain. This is why I haven't been on as much. I don't think I should be on here being a dick to everyone because Im in a horrible mood
> 
> I've been mangled on percs for a few days now, got about another week left the doctor says. Luckily I got lots of buds to help me sleep all day.


That sucks man. Sorry to hear that. Never had it myself, but I hear it's not much fun.

They prescribe percocet for shingles? Gotta love Canada. I broke my leg and they wouldn't even give me those.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 17, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Glad I could help
> 
> I somehow got Shingles, so after dealing with back pain I now get to deal with shingles pain. This is why I haven't been on as much. I don't think I should be on here being a dick to everyone because Im in a horrible mood
> 
> I've been mangled on percs for a few days now, got about another week left the doctor says. Luckily I got lots of buds to help me sleep all day.


DUDE! I got the shingles like 8 years ago ( I was only 25).... I always associated it with decrepit geriatric people. Then I got it.LOL.

Chicken pox round 2 correct? I had one TINY spot of it in between my shoulder blades. AMAZING how much pain the one spot caused. Wish I could give you some of these buds!


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> That sucks man. Sorry to hear that. Never had it myself, but I hear it's not much fun.
> 
> They prescribe percocet for shingles? Gotta love Canada. I broke my leg and they wouldn't even give me those.


That's what I was prescribed in San Diego at the time. I can't tell you how excruciating the pain was.

But not for a broken leg? That IMO is RIDICULOUS. Isn't it funny the wide range of how dr.s will RX you?

I've had doctors that are like... Oh feeling anxious? Heres some vicodin, xanax and klonopin!
Others I'm like "pain scale? out of 10? 11." OK. Well take some ibuprofen and... WTF?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 17, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> That's what I was prescribed in San Diego at the time. I can't tell you how excruciating the pain was.
> 
> But not for a broken leg? That IMO is RIDICULOUS. Isn't it funny the wide range of how dr.s will RX you?
> 
> ...


Yeah, the fucker (ER doc) gave me motrin 800's. I couldn't believe it. After the surgery I was prescribed vicodin but I had to suffer for a week in between breaking my leg and having the surgery.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah, the fucker (ER doc) gave me motrin 800's. I couldn't believe it. After the surgery I was prescribed vicodin but I had to suffer for a week in between breaking my leg and having the surgery.


I'd have slapped the shit out of that doctor. Shingles is misery. Seen it in my family and others when I worked at the hospital. Shit is no joke.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 17, 2014)

I'll have 2 new B strains with smoke reports here soon if anyone cares (I was told noone in the Bodhi thread cares WHAT my results are because I had DARED to anger Mad Hamish!) Well, holy balls! May the gawds have mercy on me!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 17, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> I'll have 2 new B strains with smoke reports here soon if anyone cares (I was told noone in the Bodhi thread cares WHAT my results are because I had DARED to anger Mad Hamish!) Well, holy balls! May the gawds have mercy on me!


What strains ya got for us?


----------



## Mr.Head (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah it's kinda fucked up I got tylenol when I had that lymph node removed. I get shingles and I get way stronger drugs lol


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 17, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> What strains ya got for us?


Goji stardawg, tigermelon appalachia


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Goji stardawg, tigermelon appalachia


Share those reports


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 17, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Share those reports


Are you SURE? Mad Hammy said I was no longer welcome! And he did it in his giraffe suit!

Pics coming.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 17, 2014)

Feck.

Lemme plug in my phone...Upload to itunes....Transfer photos....Wait for global warming........ Edit pics......then upload again.


Glad theyve made things easier for us. :/


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 17, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Are you SURE? Mad Hammy said I was no longer welcome! And he did it in his giraffe suit!
> 
> Pics coming.


Dude fuck anyone who tells you otherwise. Share or shut the fuck up


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 17, 2014)

Damn close down the 38% thread and @TonightYou gets feisty lol. I am intrigued by your reports and perrrttty pics you take stache so do share.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Dude fuck anyone who tells you otherwise. Share or shut the fuck up


LOL! ok ok...... Sorry! I'm not Amos Otis! Please don't yell at me! 

I do have to congratulate you on keeping your cool with that guy for 87 pages. Once racism and "god" and the police are against me I'd have trouble maintaining my cool. I'm guessing your weed is AMAZING 

PS. Plants arent smoked and only one goji stardawg ended up coming down The others were GGG testers that finished really quick! (57 days) SEVERAL goji stardawg and Tiger melon appy have a week? left. 

4 more goji stars and 6 tigermelon appys coming soon..... OK ill shut up...stop drinking my racer 5 IPA (TY) and get my camera.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 18, 2014)

See 38% quantum kush thread in TnT.

See results on BB if ya care.

I can't anymore. It's. Just. Different now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2014)

Booo


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Once racism and "god" and the police are against me I'd have trouble maintaining my cool.


You....maintaining cool? Piece of cake with your latest avatar, no?

Or is your new found mellowness the result of several embarrassing public RIU dustups where you lost BIG TIME in every case?

Remember those threats about stalking, finding, and doing major harm to many, including raping Mom's and killing pets?
Far as I can tell.....you never showed. 

Remember how you were going to sit at the bottom of the road and wait for a 'target' to come down the mountain, where you'd then apply painful revenge? Because you had located 'location'? Remember that, l'il tiger? Wha hoppen'?

[nothing] 

Remember subsequent bad a$$ ragefests against Rory420420 and some cat in Maine? And now....you've broken up w/ longtime squeeze Mad Hamish? Gosh....Hamish was the guy who said you were going to do major cyber damage because you have mad hacking skills.

[ never happened.]



So......a year after brek [ l'il tiger ] got his a$$ kicked, and then XXVII ST [ the same ], and brek-o [ the same], your 'stache survives.....like cockroaches. But make no mistake.....a _very, intimidating cockroach.




_


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2014)

Don't sweat it, Pie. Usually a once a month reminder is all the l'il tiger requires. Think of him as a menstrual cycle, if you will.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 18, 2014)

Yea, that shit was fucked up. Shouldn't be threatening people online.

But let's not fuck up a good Bodhi thread


----------



## joeshivo (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey everybody testers are almost done some could be pulled today others next week. I've been posting my pics up on breedbay and it takes forever there... Grrrrr lol I need to start posting some pics up here since it's a lot quicker.

Dammmm these girls are getting super duper frosty! The afkansas stuff smells like the most amazing cherry in your face that you could imagine I can't wait to smoke them. The only thing I have to say is I though since this was a hashplant hybrid that crystals would be all over the stems and fan leaves tbh though I've grown quite a few snow lotus crosses that had way more crystal coverage. 

Also has anyone everywhere of any cranberry weed that would be super delicious...


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 18, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> You....maintaining cool? Piece of cake with your latest avatar, no?
> 
> Or is your new found mellowness the result of several embarrassing public RIU dustups where you lost BIG TIME in every case?
> 
> ...


LOL! If you'll recall Mad was always in love with ME. I didn't reciprocate. Thought of him in the same vein as YOU.

I still have your location. So what? Not everyday i"m in Bumfuck backwoodz America (but your god loving racist rants make perfect sense knowing where you come from.)

Rory420 is a meth smoker. What's your point. You don't WIN on the internet Amos. (as evidenced watching your ASS GET HANDED to you by pretty much EVERYONE in the Quantum Kush thread.)

The fact that you are a cop loving christian who hates black people is enough for me 

Funny to just sit back and watch all the hate in your heart consume you. Must be a lonely life. Seriously. I wonder what makes you so angry all the time? You should find a nice girl on christian mingle. Getting laid may help


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Yea, that shit was fucked up. Shouldn't be threatening people online.
> 
> But let's not fuck up a good Bodhi thread


Oh shut up you big fence straddler you!


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 18, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Don't sweat it, Pie. Usually a once a month reminder is all the l'il tiger requires. Think of him as a menstrual cycle, if you will.


Honestly. Whoever this tiger is..... You sure as FUCK can't go a day without mentioning him. Seriously. Daily.

Somebody got a crush!

Goji Stardawg 1
 
GS 2
 
Testers be stackin no time for slackin!


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 18, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Oh shut up you big fence straddler you!


I'm not a fan of picking fights with people on the internet. Plus I try to remember behind the screen is a person and that people are complex and not one dimensional.

Give the benefit of the doubt is usually the best way to go.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm not a fan of picking fights with people on the internet. Plus I try to remember behind the screen is a person and that people are complex and not one dimensional.
> 
> Give the benefit of the doubt is usually the best way to go.


Kidding TY. I like that you can handle a little fun being poked your way. I'll drink a little king to that. Cheers.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 18, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Kidding TY. I like that you can handle a little fun being poked your way. I'll drink a little king to that. Cheers.


Just saying I think sometimes, including myself, forget that others are typing these messages. Sometimes we don't communicate completely or thoroughly with others. It's harder to clarify and can be easier just to dig in our heels and be combative. 

I do think threatening others, particularly exposure in our case due to our hobby is a bad form. Anywhere really. I disagree with much of Amos, but I've had interesting conversations with him, and I do enjoy his company otherwise I wouldn't engage with him. It's easy to make a caricature of someone, but often all that does is put up walls and stifle what could otherwise be interesting conversation on someone else's opposing views.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Just saying I think sometimes, including myself, forget that others are typing these messages. Sometimes we don't communicate completely or thoroughly with others. It's harder to clarify and can be easier just to dig in our heels and be combative.
> 
> I do think threatening others, particularly exposure in our case due to our hobby is a bad form. Anywhere really. I disagree with much of Amos, but I've had interesting conversations with him, and I do enjoy his company otherwise I wouldn't engage with him. It's easy to make a caricature of someone, but often all that does is put up walls and stifle what could otherwise be interesting conversation on someone else's opposing views.


True, but when it comes to racist/ignorant crap, I tend t have little/no time to hear to those views, you feel me? When I was younger I used to take the time to try to combat some of that ignorance, but since it is so easy to hide behind the aforementioned screen (not to mention the goal is often to just "troll" for a reaction), I find it better to not engage..

Anybody have any links to the alleged racism? Always enjoy a good read haha


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 18, 2014)

I tend to think Amos does that to troll us. He may be a racist, only he know that. His life experience with "others" seem quite limited so that may play a role in his opinions.

Trust me, I avoid certain relatives due to racism, I have no tolerance for bigots nor racists either.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> His life experience with "others" seem quite limited so that may play a role in his opinions.


I've always wondered who that unathletic figure stalking the fringe areas of my life experience was?

Sparing no nonsense in your quest to grok the ungrokable.......








blowincherrypie said:


> Anybody have any links to the alleged racism?


Now that's a fine question.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 18, 2014)

And the trolling continues, keep making me laugh Amos.


----------



## joeshivo (Dec 18, 2014)

Y'all must be a bunch of women on here. All I ever get to read from riu anymore is bitching. Its sad really.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 18, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> Y'all must be a bunch of women on here. All I ever get to read from riu anymore bitching. Its Sad really.


This forum definitely is extremely hostile and under moderated in comparison to most.

At first I would sit here and just pure faceplam but now I just pull up the chair and warm up the vape. It's like a cheap soap opera of it's own. I'm still trying to figure out exactly what's going on between who. It's like starting to watch a show in the middle of season 4.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 18, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Just saying I think sometimes, including myself, forget that others are typing these messages. Sometimes we don't communicate completely or thoroughly with others. It's harder to clarify and can be easier just to dig in our heels and be combative.
> 
> I do think threatening others, particularly exposure in our case due to our hobby is a bad form. Anywhere really. I disagree with much of Amos, but I've had interesting conversations with him, and I do enjoy his company otherwise I wouldn't engage with him. It's easy to make a caricature of someone, but often all that does is put up walls and stifle what could otherwise be interesting conversation on someone else's opposing views.


Aww TY..... You're SUCH a hippy. LOL


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 18, 2014)

blowincherrypie said:


> True, but when it comes to racist/ignorant crap, I tend t have little/no time to hear to those views, you feel me? When I was younger I used to take the time to try to combat some of that ignorance, but since it is so easy to hide behind the aforementioned screen (not to mention the goal is often to just "troll" for a reaction), I find it better to not engage..
> 
> Anybody have any links to the alleged racism? Always enjoy a good read haha


Read the last 10 pages of the quantum kush thread(if you DARE lol)....Although either amos himself or a mod has deleted some of the worst of it. (rightfully so)

Embarrassing to have those views in 2015.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Embarrassing to have those views in 2015.


Have you read rory420420 's signature? He attributes this bit of 'embarrassment' to.....

you. 

" *"I don't wanna f*** her again. Just tongue punch her s*** box a bit. Cut her beef curtains with a razorblade and stick a hot curling iron up her fat fartbox."
"It's cool brah. No hard feelings. Just know that everytime you kiss your wife you're tasting my semen.
I think it makes us closer lil homie"
-mr moustache,
*
You go and be proud of that, l'il tiger.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 18, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you read rory420420 's signature? He attributes this bit of 'embarrassment' to.....
> 
> you.
> 
> ...


I actually KNOW his wife. Like KNOOOOOW her. As do most of my friends. She was VERY popular on the festival scene before he wifed her.

- Ask yourself though... Is it possible that "quote" was made up seeing as how he didn't even spell my name right?

What's your point? Are you ever gonna stop trolling us?

There you go with the tiger again. It's getting obsessive.

Feel free to throw a picture up someday, or provide SOME relevant info in here. Otherwise I think TY was right, You MUST be trolling.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 18, 2014)

You know I haven't been able to see peoples sigs since the sight updated, figured they just did away with them but now I am wondering wtf?

On a related bodhi note, as of this morning all bodhi blue dream x 88g13hp have cracked and are breaking ground. Its kinda weird, the half of em on the right of the tray are all 5 with cotyledons, while the left are all still shedding their shells, will go to 2 gal containers this saturday


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 18, 2014)

Damn riu is so damn hostile now... Anyfuckingways

3 Cougar milk females in 2 gal of coco on about day 45(I started in soil and switched around week 3 or so. I'm debating on going for the remaining two weeks or should I go for 3. The short indica one reeks man!

These aren't as tall as my other plants which is dope but I kind of want them to be about 30inches before flowering. They are about two feet tall now with the help of super cropping, these are far easier to train than OG hybrids my god that's annoying as fuck! Just hope I find a keeper out of the three


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 18, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Aww TY..... You're SUCH a hippy. LOL


Luckily I bath more often than hippies! Actually wear professional attire, but from a philosophical standpoint, yes I'm a bit of a hippy. Non violent, progressive, socialistic to a degree, so little hard to pin point me. Little but of column A and a little bit of column B.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 18, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> You know I haven't been able to see peoples sigs since the sight updated, figured they just did away with them but now I am wondering wtf?
> 
> On a related bodhi note, as of this morning all bodhi blue dream x 88g13hp have cracked and are breaking ground. Its kinda weird, the half of em on the right of the tray are all 5 with cotyledons, while the left are all still shedding their shells, will go to 2 gal containers this saturday


I only see signatures when I log in from a computer, not on my phone.

As for the Blue Dream x 88g13 hp you could be in for some nice plants. Assuming this is the same BD female he used in his Dream Lotus cross.... love that plant! Taste, smell, high, yield. Total package IMO


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 18, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I only see signatures when I log in from a computer, not on my phone.
> 
> As for the Blue Dream x 88g13 hp you could be in for some nice plants. Assuming this is the same BD female he used in his Dream Lotus cross.... love that plant! Taste, smell, high, yield. Total package IMO


Ya know I've never grown blue dream? Seems like most have (very very popular cut)

Not a sativa fan but I've always heard this one's nice.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 18, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Ya know I've never grown blue dream? Seems like most have (very very popular cut)
> 
> Not a sativa fan but I've always heard this one's nice.


You would like it. It's an Indica-like stone that doesn't glue your ass to the couch. Good happy vibes from that weed.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 18, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> You would like it. It's an Indica-like stone that doesn't glue your ass to the couch. Good happy vibes from that weed.


That is a good description for it, good happy vibes. Never grown it (growing a blue dream auto freebie, but that doesn't count since it is a auto lol) but everytime I smoked some I loved it and like you said that happy uplifting high for sure.
And I took a gander at my settings and it would appear I turned off the signatures, probably because for awhile some people had a half fucking page as their sig...
ETA: Forgot to mention the dream will be going into 2 gals. on Saturday afternoon.
Also forgot that I will be growing a cut of Chem d x Blue Dream so getting some dream coming through the garden atm. Got this cut from @DCobeen, believe he got it from @Dr.D81 so he might be more familiar with lineage of it for sure and which it leans the the chem or dream.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 18, 2014)

Testers are looking very nice


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 18, 2014)

My only lady to show herself thus far has successfully been cloned and is rooting quite nicely. Stoked! 
You can see the roots just barely poking out of the hole in the pic.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 18, 2014)

The problem i have with Bodi is theres no fem seeds.. and not of a whole lot selection.. and the pics do nothing for me as far as making me whant to buy..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 18, 2014)

Neither of the SSDD have showed sex yet but #2 rooted the fastest by two days coming in at only 7 days! Smells of earth and kerosene.

#1 however is the worst of the bunch, gets the wilt quick and doesn't ever come back from it. Smells nothing like #2.

if it's male I'll not be too upset letting go once I collect some pollen. But if it's female I won't be letting go without one hell of a fight.

Anybody have any experience with SSDD's refusing to root? Female? Stellar? Leaning to which parent(s)?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 18, 2014)

hellmutt bones said:


> The problem i have with Bodi is theres no fem seeds.. and not of a whole lot selection.. and the pics do nothing for me as far as making me whant to buy..


fems do nothing to promote the future of the gene pool..

You must be pullin ma leg on that other talk..


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 19, 2014)

hellmutt bones said:


> The problem i have with Bodi is theres no fem seeds.. and not of a whole lot selection.. and the pics do nothing for me as far as making me whant to buy..


I remember my first Zima....


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 19, 2014)

SSDD #2 is the easiest plant that I have ever rooted and is now a confirmed female!!! Now I have at least 1 female from each Bodhi strain that I popped. If the rest are males that could actually be a good thing so that I can replenish my personal beanstock for a couple of these lines. I'll take 3/5 all day long.

We'll see what happens..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 19, 2014)

Just slightly defoliated my ToL #2 because she needed some light down in her nether regions. Cut all the undergrowth and future larf away as well. She is super happy right now.


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 19, 2014)

Lmaoo @ "few selection from bodhi" he easily has 30strains in stock at any given time.
And as far as femmes seeds I feel regulars are far more stable and phenotypes usually are fairly similar in non poly hybrids esp. I used to be a fem head before hopping on the reg train.

Seriously dude I've gotta know which breeder you run in your garden, I'm beyond curious if some of these pics do "nothing for you"

Get on our train dude and you'll never want to switch


hellmutt bones said:


> The problem i have with Bodi is theres no fem seeds.. and not of a whole lot selection.. and the pics do nothing for me as far as making me whant to buy..


----------



## COGrown (Dec 19, 2014)

Al Yamoni said:


> Neither of the SSDD have showed sex yet but #2 rooted the fastest by two days coming in at only 7 days! Smells of earth and kerosene.View attachment 3315814
> 
> #1 however is the worst of the bunch, gets the wilt quick and doesn't ever come back from it. Smells nothing like #2.
> 
> ...


Can't really speak as to the rooting issues, but I can say that out of five or six SSDD females my best was definitely the 'least' vigorous out of the bunch. Very nice christmas tree style growth, just not as hearty as the rest, but I would put the end product up against any elite cut on the market.


----------



## ActionHanks (Dec 19, 2014)

Fems are a convienent stepping stone. Before I had enough know how to produce smoke til the next cycle, i needed every single plant in my garden to be female.

Sometime last year (two years now?) I started growing out 2-3 single regs in my typically all fem line up. They ended up being really good smokes, and they were bodhi regs lol.

After i had grown pinequeen, and synergy, i took a chance on a pack of strange love. Made a few reg crosses, then started fiddling with fems.

Different strokes. If you want fems just make your own. Bodhi' didnt attain his rep being bunk. Guy knows whatsup


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> Fems are a convienent stepping stone. Before I had enough know how to produce smoke til the next cycle, i needed every single plant in my garden to be female.


Word.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10 germ rate on Chem 3 x 88G13/HP. So far behind with these when I misplaced them but glad I found them. They're already above ground and looking good. Been about 3 days now. Pix in a couple weeks. 

Don't ask me how I misplaced them but they weren't with my usual stash. Must've been trying to hide them from myself lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 19, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Luckily I bath more often than hippies! Actually wear professional attire, but from a philosophical standpoint, yes I'm a bit of a hippy. Non violent, progressive, socialistic to a degree, so little hard to pin point me. Little but of column A and a little bit of column B.


The way to a peaceful existence. Fools in fancy dress  That's me in a nutshell lmfao, I look as square as a preacher on Sunday morning, I own a tie rack.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 19, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> I remember my first Zuma....


The plot thickens


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 19, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> The way to a peaceful existence. Fools in fancy dress  That's me in a nutshell lmfao, I look as square as a preacher on Sunday morning, I own a tie rack.


Yes no reason to advertise, I prefer to blend in. Besides, I like to look nice. Get far better treatment and much more respect based on appearance. Not that I find it fair, but it's just the way things work


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 19, 2014)

There is definitely a place for a fem or two in my garden for reliability purposes. Just speaking for future and the simple fact that knowledge empowers.

I love making femmed beans, after my first run of the SSDD I'll most likely let a clone hang out and reverse itself so I can have a good stash to pop a few here and there. Soo much easier than keeping clones imo


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 19, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Yes no reason to advertise, I prefer to blend in. Besides, I like to look nice. Get far better treatment and much more respect based on appearance. Not that I find it fair, but it's just the way things work


I also firmly believe in peoples freedom to look however they want, but in a legit biz with cut throat competition there is no reason to go moxing 'morals' and money. Hell come retirement I am letting it all out, belly, facial hair, whatever is left up top if anything probably a few tattoos and I am considering a mild opiate addiction as a hobby then too. Embrace each phase of life for what it is, and the way I see it it should go party (18 to late 20s) WORK (if all goes well up to mid sixties) then relax into your hobbies from there on with enough cash to spend on them so they stay awesome.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 19, 2014)

Eh, I don't believe in retirement. Gotta stay busy. Shit, my grandpa now gets more things done, and is having more fun in retirement than he was working. But different stages and all that is true. I still have many years before the idea of retirement is even feasible


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> the way I see it it should go party (18 to late 20s) WORK (if all goes well up to mid sixties) then relax into your hobbies from there on with enough cash to spend on them so they stay awesome.


Change the work cycle to years 30 - 45 and I believe you have a fine diagram.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 19, 2014)

"Retirement" is a relative term these days. To me it pretty much means that point where you strictly do things on your own terms because a- reputation is unassailable and b- your time is worth a fuktonne of cash and c- you don't have to make time for the things you enjoy, you have it on hand when needed.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Get far better treatment and much more respect based on appearance. Not that I find it fair, but it's just the way things work


At least you can take comfort in your empathy for the unfortunate.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 19, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> At least you can take comfort in your empathy for the unfortunate.


 I'm definitely saying this all in good fun..
Although I have sensed the "tension" around here so to speak and your humor can be quite prickish, I must say you are an extremely entertaining individual and I am grateful for your presence (I'm grateful for all of the presence here!)

And I just have to say that was a sweet pic of David Crosby you had up a while back.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 19, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Change the work cycle to years 30 - 45 and I believe you have a fine diagram.


Add in an on the job accident and you're golden right? No matter my thoughts on you... I gotta admit, sounds like a pretty sweet gig.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 19, 2014)

Al Yamoni said:


> There is definitely a place for a fem or two in my garden for reliability purposes. Just speaking for future and the simple fact that knowledge empowers.
> 
> I love making femmed beans, after my first run of the SSDD I'll most likely let a clone hang out and reverse itself so I can have a good stash to pop a few here and there. Soo much easier than keeping clones imo


I was always curios @ how to make fems.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 19, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Yes no reason to advertise, I prefer to blend in. Besides, I like to look nice. Get far better treatment and much more respect based on appearance. Not that I find it fair, but it's just the way things work


It's hard to blend in when you usually smell as good as I do. 

Went to the doctor last week he asked me if I was high because I stunk so bad.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 19, 2014)

hellmutt bones said:


> I was always curios @ how to make fems.


I use the method Soma teaches in his book. It will fully fuck up a perp grow tho.

Once your flowering plant has completed its bloom cycle LEAVE IT ALONE. After a few weeks it will sprout nuts in a non stressful manner. (More of a survival fail safe form what I understand.) I then use the pollen to dust a few clones from the same cut in between the third and fourth week of their respective bloom cycle.

After that, all of the seeds that you collect should theoretically be a clone of the same plant that you had in the beginning, all female. (It seems that there are cases out there where this has produced some variation.. idk.)

Edit: *Here is the article*


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 19, 2014)

Al Yamoni said:


> I use the method Soma teaches in his book. It will fully fuck up a perp grow tho.
> 
> Once your flowering plant has completed its bloom cycle LEAVE IT ALONE. After a few weeks it will sprout nuts in a non stressful manner. (More of a survival fail safe form what I understand.) I then use the pollen to dust a few clones from the same cut in between the third and fourth week of their respective bloom cycle.
> 
> After that, all of the seeds that you collect should theoretically be a clone of the same plant that you had in the beginning, all female. (It seems that there are cases out there where this has produced some variation.. idk.)


Rodelization.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 19, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Rodelization.


Exactly! Thanks. (Couldn't remember..)


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2014)

Al Yamoni said:


> I must say you are an extremely entertaining individual and I am grateful for your presence


"Say it loud........I'm black and I'm proud".


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 19, 2014)

El Douche.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 19, 2014)

Haha, the guy does have good taste.. Even if I'm the only one to admit it.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 19, 2014)

I find him humorous, good taste? That's subjective


----------



## MarWan (Dec 19, 2014)

Al Yamoni said:


> Neither of the SSDD have showed sex yet but #2 rooted the fastest by two days coming in at only 7 days! Smells of earth and kerosene.View attachment 3315814
> 
> #1 however is the worst of the bunch, gets the wilt quick and doesn't ever come back from it. Smells nothing like #2.
> 
> ...


I'm too having problems cloning one of 2 SSDDs, I'm on my fourth & last try with this one because I got tired and I want to flower both .
not a big deal since I still have 9 more beans.
Good luck


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 19, 2014)

Al Yamoni said:


> Haha, the guy does have good taste.. Even if I'm the only one to admit it.


Highly subjective lol.

Crosby's cool.... But I thought that Earl show he's obsessed with was RIDICULOUSLY FUCKING STUPID. Jason Lee should have stuck to skateboarding.

On a side note, I just had a GREAT powder day on the mountain. Bring on the snow!


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 19, 2014)

MarWan said:


> I'm too having problems cloning one of 2 SSDDs, I'm on my fourth & last try with this one because I got tired and I want to flower both .
> not a big deal since I still have 9 more beans.
> Good luck


I remember the SSDD's being "stubborn" but eventually rooting...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 19, 2014)

MarWan said:


> I'm too having problems cloning one of 2 SSDDs, I'm on my fourth & last try with this one because I got tired and I want to flower both .
> not a big deal since I still have 9 more beans.
> Good luck


Weird, I got nine more beans too. On another uplifting note, my last troublesome SSDD decided to throw roots today. Crisis averted. I wish you luck and send the good vibes.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 19, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> On a side note, I just had a GREAT powder day on the mountain. Bring on the snow!


Nice, I wish I could still hit the mountain but my left knee is only here in spirit.

I guess I'll just have to continue living vicariously through my wife. She's going to try and teach the little one to shred this season.

I'm excited to sit in the lodge after a blunt and drink coffee and Jameson.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 19, 2014)

Al Yamoni said:


> Nice, I wish I could still hit the mountain but my left knee is only here in spirit.
> 
> I guess I'll just have to continue living vicariously through my wife. She's going to try and teach the little one to shred this season.
> 
> I'm excited to sit in the lodge after a blunt and drink coffee and Jameson.


I saw a father snowboarding with his 5 year. Kid was already ripping. Pretty cool.

And Al, drinking in the lodge is the BEST part


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 19, 2014)

Al Yamoni said:


> Nice, I wish I could still hit the mountain but my left knee is only here in spirit.
> 
> I guess I'll just have to continue living vicariously through my wife. She's going to try and teach the little one to shred this season.
> 
> I'm excited to sit in the lodge after a blunt and drink coffee and Jameson.


Hell yea bro. Gotta bottle of that right now good shit. I've been drinking Scotch for the holidays. Glenfiddich something like that aged 15 years so good. Make some great egg nogg with it


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 19, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> On a side note, I just had a GREAT powder day on the mountain. Bring on the snow!


That's great! Would love to get back to skiing. It's very similar to skating so I always had a blast on the slopes. 

I grew up in the mountains in western Canada.... in elementary school, every Friday during ski season we'd pile on the bus and head to the ski hill. It was part of our phys-ed class. Good times!


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 19, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea bro. Gotta bottle of that right now good shit. I've been drinking Scotch for the holidays. Glenfiddich something like that aged 15 years so good. Make some great egg nogg with it


The NOGG! Shit's dangerous. Seems like there's no booze in it and then BAM! Shwasted.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 19, 2014)

My family doesnt drink nog, we drink this stuff my grandma makes called brandy slush. Not sure what all is in it but go from 0 to wrecked in a second cause you just tip em back.

Im going tubing with my nephew at the local ski place tomorrow afternoon, he has never been and if he digs that next step is skis. Some people just dont dig the snow so im testing the waters with tubing


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 19, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> I saw a father snowboarding with his 5 year. Kid was already ripping. Pretty cool.
> 
> And Al, drinking in the lodge is the BEST part


That will be my son

He'll be eighteen months this xmas. We'll see how determined the wife is to get him really into it. 

I like my Jamo straight or if I'm in public it goes in the coffee. I'll have to try some nog sometime.. oh yeah, what the heck is in it? (I've heard of it.)


----------



## Bullethighway (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey y'all
The deadly g bodhi was using back few months back
peoples were testing some crosses


Whats its relation. To 88g13 hashplant
any i have no clue
Someone who knows school me please


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 20, 2014)

Al Yamoni said:


> That will be my son
> 
> He'll be eighteen months this xmas. We'll see how determined the wife is to get him really into it.
> 
> I like my Jamo straight or if I'm in public it goes in the coffee. I'll have to try some nog sometime.. oh yeah, what the heck is in it? (I've heard of it.)


 To me it is specifically and no compromise Pravda, Belvedere, or Stolichnaya vodka, preferably one of the two Polish but if not the Latvian does fine. Don't bring me that make believe Russian crap like Dovgan, I actually like good vodka so it is chill the whole bottle and drink it neat no ice just a shot glass. I never, ever mix a good spirit, and I dont buy poop, so my taste in whiky went far beyond what I can afford long ago. I will have some single barrel single malts with a mate sometimes he really knows how to spoil a guest, but I will admit that Glenfiddich stands up there with the best. But you will pry my bottle of Pravda from my cold dead hands and still need a crowbar. I will come back as the un dead to finish that thing. EDIT: don't care what which rapper says, Ciroc is nOT, repeat, NOT vodka. Over here people make bootleg booze called "witblits" from grapes, Amy south African that tastes Ciroc will tell you it ain't vodka, its watered down bootleg grape spirit lol, and they charge a fortune


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 20, 2014)

Stolichnaya!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 20, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> my taste in whiky went far beyond what I can afford long ago. I will have some single barrel single malts with a mate sometimes he really knows how to spoil a guest, but I will admit that Glenfiddich stands up there with the best.


I just realized you're my kinda homie Hamish.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 20, 2014)

All rooted! This ones just slooooow to get out the door and on her own. Freeloading bitch!

These are rooted in coco/perlite and when I think they're about to throw roots I give them r/o water with a couple drops of super thrive and ffbb. I then feed ffbb until I want them planted.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 20, 2014)

Bullethighway said:


> Hey y'all
> The deadly g bodhi was using back few months back
> peoples were testing some crosses
> 
> ...


Deadly G is 88g13/Hashplant. Deadly G is just the nickname of the male he uses but that's it. Wish more people posted over here but it's all good I'll have mines up soon


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 20, 2014)

Al Yamoni said:


> I just realized you're my kinda homie Hamish.


That is until you see what I do to a liquor cabinet lmfao  But kidding aside, I signed up for a course in July next year, going to learn how to use old school copper stills and micro brewing. Pretty excited with it, not bad money once your still is paid off either. Probably going to work with another micro brewer at first before trying my own thing.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 20, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3316861 View attachment 3316864


Welcome to Trichome City. Damn they sparkle nicely such happy looking trichs


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Welcome to Trichome City. Damn they sparkle nicely such happy looking trichs


Looks like I forgot to identify - those are from the most recent Goji mom taken at day 67. Early smoke is pretty good; some berry [ less than favorite pheno] but sort of a creamy, understated taste. It's in jars; we'll test 'er again in a couple of weeks. A big clone is 2 weeks into flip, so should be set on goji smoke for awhile.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 21, 2014)

My friend just got his Bodhi testers on Friday but he is across the country. He's close to a customs checkpoint and I'm very far. Hoping I might get mine sometime this coming week.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 21, 2014)

Goji Stardawg 1- Goji leaner...Berries and musky incense? Sparkly golf ball OG looking nugs everywhere...
 
Goji Stardawg2- Stardawg dom. (i'm guessing. My only experience with stardawg is thseeds underdawg. Sound strange? well JJNYC gave his stardawg cut to Adam of thseeds who subsequently released it as underdawg to the chagrin of Loompa who has thrown several online tantrums over it. Confused yet?)
Anyway, this one has the skunkiest/diesely/greasey gasoline smell I've come across since I began growing. Skunk pooped in a fuel tank?

 
 
Tigermelon Appalachia 1- first off that top pic does not have a nanner, I checked... emerging pistil that was folded over.... So far no intersex from either tester....

Pure tropical island funkiness. Kind of reminds me of the Kudra/moet smell..... mango/papaya/guava...but some dirty earthiness too. 
 
 
Tigermelon x appalachia 2- This one is at 9 weeks and looks like it has another 2. Turning into one giant totem nugget. This one is crazy in the fact it smells sweet AND funky at the same time? Rotting Fruits 100%.

There are 6 more TA and 4 more GS that are 2 weeks behind these under much more light..... Updates a comin


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 22, 2014)

Bullethighway said:


> Hey y'all
> The deadly g bodhi was using back few months back
> peoples were testing some crosses
> 
> ...


Deadly g was a specific pheno of g13/hp, he inbreed the g13/hp line a few generations specifically looking for a deadly g male similar to his deadly G mother found in the f1's. The deadly g male was scrapped after showing too much dominance and combining issues. The recent testers are made with his original g13/hp f1 Hashplant dominant male.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 22, 2014)

I must say I had zero issues with the Dank Sinatra remix and I really hope more guys get to test it. It is amazing, and looks to be very similar to the original, both Stray and SHOE described phenos very close to my keeper, same fade when compared in pics too. Don't think the DeadlyG was a total flop, this one came out nice and we have really put her through all paces, seed mother flowered out hitch free too. Congo x Goji, Zombie dong and Jamaican x Aruba all looking purrrrty and about two weeks away from flower. Lush as can be, looks like Bodhi gear is supposed to.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't think Deadly G was a total flop either. I have trouble sleeping and that put me OUT. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 22, 2014)

Right ON. Total hitman ganja, always had insomnia and after my accident I have permanent pain I my right shoulder, and the DS remix just puts me down for at least five hours. Resistance is futile.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 22, 2014)

That's good to hear. Just took cuts of some TER that are unsexed and will go in when I get a space in a few weeks. Also took unsexed cuts if Pagoda, Lucky Charms F2 plant 1, and Ancient OG.

My testers are coming along. The Afkan x Snow Lotus are a bit quicker out the gate than the Afkan x 88g, accidentally broke a stem on one of the 88, so I threw that plant in the cloner for some new roots. Why waste a potentially good plant?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 22, 2014)

Any other strains you guys recommend for sleep aid?


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 22, 2014)

Sunshine daydream for sure. Should be renamed lights out sleep time. Just doesn't have the same ring.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 22, 2014)

Still some left at Cannazon :O


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 22, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Still some left at Cannazon :O


Be careful, I noticed it was sold out on seedsman and I belive they have the same wholesaler. So zon might not have it in stock and just not updated it, they are kinda slack on that. Only reason I say this is because the only order I placed with them had hthis happen. I ordered 2 packs that I couldnt find elsewhere and they emailed me saying they checked with their supplier (believe it is the same supplier for most of uk banks) and they actually didnt have them. Just trying to give you a heads up that shit may not go smoothly for ya if thats alls you are ordering for.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 22, 2014)

White Lotus knocked me on my ass as well.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm glad I revisited White Lotus as well. First run during the summer was a tad hot and I was dog sitting/house watching for most of it. Second run was spot on and I could see people being happy with either of the girls. One was a much larger yielding expression while the other was more potent, and mind warping in effects. The warping one that I kept had a very lovely vanilla aroma in its cure while the larger yielding one reminded me of fruit. 

The cut I got of the one I kept is going to be a while until I run her again as I'm going to bush her out for a better yield


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 22, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Be careful, I noticed it was sold out on seedsman and I belive they have the same wholesaler. So zon might not have it in stock and just not updated it, they are kinda slack on that. Only reason I say this is because the only order I placed with them had hthis happen. I ordered 2 packs that I couldnt find elsewhere and they emailed me saying they checked with their supplier (believe it is the same supplier for most of uk banks) and they actually didnt have them. Just trying to give you a heads up that shit may not go smoothly for ya if thats alls you are ordering for.


Cheers thanks for the heads up. I been on the fence about it for a while but I splurged on beans this month already. Must........ resist.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 22, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I'm glad I revisited White Lotus as well. First run during the summer was a tad hot and I was dog sitting/house watching for most of it. Second run was spot on and I could see people being happy with either of the girls. One was a much larger yielding expression while the other was more potent, and mind warping in effects. The warping one that I kept had a very lovely vanilla aroma in its cure while the larger yielding one reminded me of fruit.
> 
> The cut I got of the one I kept is going to be a while until I run her again as I'm going to bush her out for a better yield


My first run of her was disappointing as well. It was the last time I used 2 gallon pots. Ran the same cut after in a 5 gallon and the difference was insane. Give bodhi plants plenty of room. the difference in yields many times IMO


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 22, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Cheers thanks for the heads up. I been on the fence about it for a while but I splurged on beans this month already. Must........ resist.


I have things in my cart since Saturday. Still wondering if I should place the order. Probably will but may wait until after Christmas shopping.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 22, 2014)

ugh xmas shopping. Thanks for reminding me. Off to battle the masses


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 22, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> My first run of her was disappointing as well. It was the last time I used 2 gallon pots. Ran the same cut after in a 5 gallon and the difference was insane. Give bodhi plants plenty of room. the difference in yields many times IMO


So fucking true. I ditched small pots and will only flower in 3 gallons now. It seems to create longer flowering times and the plants really don't shine when rootbound. It sucks as I'm unable to sex as many new plants as quickly but the end result is worth it. Instead of two runs just to see the true plants potential, the first runs are much better indicators.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 22, 2014)

I can't move the pot for the D S Remix mom out the tent now she is done. I wanted to dig it out bit for bit but evn that is impossible she filled it rock solid with roots. I now have a nice airy center in the tent lmfao. Not too sure what to do. I think it is around 60 liters, that's, what, around 14 gal... last time I am doing that.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 22, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I can't move the pot for the D S Remix mom out the tent now she is done. I wanted to dig it out bit for bit but evn that is impossible she filled it rock solid with roots. I now have a nice airy center in the tent lmfao. Not too sure what to do. I think it is around 60 liters, that's, what, around 14 gal... last time I am doing that.


That sounds like a good (tons of good bud) and bad (fuck moving that heavy thing!) Problem to have. What size is your tent? Only way I could run a pot in my 10 square foot tent would be to scrog a single plant. I'd run out of head space.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't know who this dude is but I really like him.  He brings great joy and happiness. What a wonderful way to enter the new year. 





I've heard of UW Purp (University of Wa?) but no clue what A35 is. Any info's? All I know is they are indicas.

Looks like my Jabba's Stash and Dream Beavers will have to wait so I can do my job and test these possible gems out.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 22, 2014)

Bodhi uses the UW black, which is diffrent than the straight UW or UW purple... Yes, there's three diffrent cuts that all left UW In the early eighties.


----------



## Positivity (Dec 22, 2014)

first try with bodhi, chose heaven mountain. Got 4 girls out of 9. Smells more fuely than i expected..not much berry. Still a few weeks left..smells dank.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2014)

Anyone germinate the head trip? chocolate trip x goo head?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 22, 2014)

My SSDD #1 has been vegging for more than 75 days and still isn't showing sex.. unless these look like nuts..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> That sounds like a good (tons of good bud) and bad (fuck moving that heavy thing!) Problem to have. What size is your tent? Only way I could run a pot in my 10 square foot tent would be to scrog a single plant. I'd run out of head space.


The tent is two by two meters, I think that's around 7 by 7 in feet. She was a challenge, what I did was let her shoot after taking the last cuts, then I had six main stalks with all the branches on top of those. I watered, waited two hours then tied those main stalks down so the tops were about where my ladies usually stand when hitting flower. Ended up as this huge afro of bud lol. It took me over an hour just to seperate the buds from the stalks, I have trimmed whole plants that quickly before. Five racks full drying. Definitely motivating me tongwt out the tents and back in a nice room, I would love to do more plants in this style but practically speaking it is a headache. I had to fill the pot IN the tent, should have seen trouble coming then already but I was high...


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 23, 2014)

MyDx spam again? And making medical claims too? Man these idiots are persistent. Oh, anyone actually get there's or did the scammers tell you there is a delay until next quarter?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 23, 2014)

dirty spam whores, love the way their app smells


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 23, 2014)

Well a real company would actually first make a product. Then market it. Seems like astroturfing is easier, plus you can then keep more money from gullible folks who's hard earned cash you swindled. Marketing after all is usually a great expense. 

No worries though still the end of December, and as I predicted no one has gotten shit. 

I have a nice screen shot of that post though and they are making medical device claims. I'll be sending that to consumer protection agency and the FDA when I'm bored at work in a bit.


----------



## calicat (Dec 23, 2014)

Nope you are right in many ways concerning the topics concerning mydx Ty. End of Dec till whenever the pre released units will be sent. After the feedback from those that purchased the unit will be given the actual unit that will be sold to the public eventually. 10% marginal error I thought the specs would be worse for a handheld unit. The canna sensor I use at HPRC sometimes is 5% marginal error. It will not be a total loss for us because there will be other sensors we can use to test water, food, etc.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 23, 2014)

calicat said:


> Nope you are right in many ways concerning the topics concerning mydx Ty. End of Dec till whenever the pre released units will be sent. After the feedback from those that purchased the unit will be given the actual unit that will be sold to the public eventually. 10% marginal error I thought the specs would be worse for a handheld unit. The canna sensor I use at HPRC sometimes is 5% marginal error. It will not be a total loss for us because there will be other sensors we can use to test water, food, etc.


I somehow doubt it will be accurate to be useful in any meaningful way. They hold no patents, at least none I could find. They have no team I'd put faith in to build this piece of scientific equipment. Very little business experience to go off of, and they make wild claims to boot. Anytime I see wild claims being made I immediately become suspicious as the equipment now to do these types of things are ungodly expensive and even then need calibration and people that understand how to read the outputs. It's not as tidy as this company claims, wait are they even a registered company yet? Because the scammers did not even do the most basic step people in business do when starting a new venture. 

It's like they are in amateur hour over there


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 23, 2014)

Must be a renegade politician from South Africa. Julius Malema perhaps, his kinda thang this


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 23, 2014)

calicat said:


> Nope you are right in many ways concerning the topics concerning mydx Ty. End of Dec till whenever the pre released units will be sent. After the feedback from those that purchased the unit will be given the actual unit that will be sold to the public eventually. 10% marginal error I thought the specs would be worse for a handheld unit. The canna sensor I use at HPRC sometimes is 5% marginal error. It will not be a total loss for us because there will be other sensors we can use to test water, food, etc.


But test for what in those other instances? These sensor would have to be more complicated than most university labs to figure out poisons, toxins, quality, ppm, and more. In a lab, these tests are done using multiple pieces of equipment and following completely different means of testing. 

I'm not knocking you, so please don't think I am. I just don't think the public at large has more than a rudimentary level of understanding when it comes to science. 

Think of the basic process of having good ones blood taken at the doctors office. Behind the scenes, one little machine doesn't tell them all those nest numbers on liver function, kidney function, cholesterol, plasma and platelet levels, white blood cell count. Some of those are grouped together, but others are entirely different tests.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Must be a renegade politician from South Africa. Julius Malema perhaps, his kinda thang this


Nah, reminds me more of a snake oil salesman. Preying on the wishes and dreams of consumers.


----------



## calicat (Dec 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> But test for what in those other instances? These sensor would have to be more complicated than most university labs to figure out poisons, toxins, quality, ppm, and more. In a lab, these tests are done using multiple pieces of equipment and following completely different means of testing.
> 
> I'm not knocking you, so please don't think I am. I just don't think the public at large has more than a rudimentary level of understanding when it comes to science.
> 
> Think of the basic process of having good ones blood taken at the doctors office. Behind the scenes, one little machine doesn't tell them all those nest numbers on liver function, kidney function, cholesterol, plasma and platelet levels, white blood cell count. Some of those are grouped together, but others are entirely different tests.


Could not tell you if its a real company in its traditional sense. It would be a basic non cannasensor now what it is suppose to detect could not tell you. Would not take it that way. Believe me I know. Only small machines in medical offices would be able to test like hemoglobin/hematocrit levels for example. More complex tests gets sent out to reference laboratories or hospitals that have spectrophotometric analyzers.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 23, 2014)

calicat said:


> Could not tell you if its a real company in its traditional sense. It would be a basic non cannasensor now what it is suppose to detect could not tell you. Would not take it that way. Believe me I know. Only small machines in medical offices would be able to test like hemoglobin/hematocrit levels for example. More complex tests gets sent out to reference laboratories or hospitals that have spectrophotometric analyzers.


Well there is no registered company by their name or dba as I checked and not one in Delaware. Even if it was a Delaware company they would have to register in Cali, so again it screams fraud.

Yeah medical tests are above my knowledge, but I know that it can be complex, more of an example but I know the basics to a degree having worked in a hospital and having many friends in the medical field.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Nah, reminds me more of a snake oil salesman. Preying on the wishes and dreams of consumers.


If only you knew how appropriate lol...


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> If only you knew how appropriate lol...



It just bothers me when people take advantage of others. Really pisses me off.

What's funny is I figured all that shit out about them, even looking up their joke of a team in about an hours work. It isn't hard to do, but an average consumer doesn't necessarily know where to look or who would hold such relative information. People should be able to trust the business community not have to go through a background check to figure out if it's legit or not. The whole reason we have business licenses, databases with patents, and the necessary regulatory framework is to keep out scammers like these. Yet these jokers need a measly $20 know in funding to complete this awesome piece of vaporware yet couldn't go through traditional business means of funding? They had to rip off gullible cannabis community members? 

Shit, those fools couldn't answer basic questions when they were last here on the board. I called their bullshit as I saw it.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> It just bothers me when people take advantage of others. Really pisses me off.


So yiu are saying that if the tea party had their way and got rid of gov't regulation then the american public wont actually be better off?
Well that is in direct conflict with what my state's billionaires have been saying...


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 23, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> So yiu are saying that if the tea party had their way and got rid of gov't regulation then the american public wont actually be better off?
> Well that is in direct conflict with what my state's billionaires have been saying...


Heavens no. There are very few areas where I actually agree with those dumbasses. Markets are flawed and regulations are necessary to protect the public and ensure a fair playing field. They also play a role in protecting the public good, such as the externalities businesses seem to ignore like pollution.

Regulations are a balancing act. Too few, and it's anarchy (when taken to the extreme), too much regulation and economies can be strangled and over burdened.

My current assessment is regulations on many things (political donations, pollution, taxes) are far too lose, and don't have sufficient teeth. Merely an opinion is all.

Eta: our tax code isn't nearly progressive enough and too much burden is placed on the poor, working, and middle classes. Capital gains taxes is a prime example as is the $117 k cap on paying into Social Security.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Heavens no. There are very few areas where I actually agree with those dumbasses. Markets are flawed and regulations are necessary to protect the public and ensure a fair playing field. They also play a role in protecting the public good, such as the externalities businesses seem to ignore like pollution.
> 
> Regulations are a balancing act. Too few, and it's anarchy (when taken to the extreme), too much regulation and economies can be strangled and over burdened.
> 
> ...


I seem to remember that being one of romneys campaign platforms was emilinating capital gaines, half of me smiled since I know I could make a killing in the market if I was juet willing to let some of my morals go lol. The other half knew that wasnt gonna help the average american. But alas this is not the politics forum

On a related note all the blue dream testers were transplanted into 2 gal containers.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 23, 2014)

Ah keeping it classy as always amos...
If you havent noticed this ISN'T the 38% thread so lets keep the graphic imagery to ourselves there big guy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Ah keeping it classy as always amos...


Classy? I'd call it borderline offensive......and the border is barely visible.



TonightYou said:


> What would Jesus do?


Why ask me? You're the one who attended church as a 'yute', and familiarized yourself with all the knowledge offered.

So...you tell me.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 23, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Classy? I'd call it borderline offensive......and the border is barely visible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus certainly didn't teach hate, that I do know. But I'm a godless heathen now, but those "love thy brother" has stuck with me.

Man its kinda sad you are always so worked up and have so much hate for others.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Jesus certainly didn't teach hate, that I do know. But I'm a godless heathen now, but those "love thy brother" has stuck with me.
> 
> Man its kinda sad you are always so worked up and have so much hate for others.


I suggest you post these statements where I've stated hate for others.

As for 'love thy brother' - do you feel exempted when someone displays poor punctuation?


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 23, 2014)

Poor grammar and punctuation is annoying. It makes it difficult for the reader to follow let alone comprehend. It makes one appear stupid, even if they are trying to communicate an intelligent thought. I find most people either don't care or are lazy. Because if one can get in the Internet, they most certainly have above basic writing skills. 

Besides if that's the grudge with me, I'll take it as a complement.


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2014)

quit it with the argument move along get back on track


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> quit it with the argument move along get back on track


Shall do, sorry for the tangent.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> quit it with the argument move along get back on track





TonightYou said:


> Shall do, sorry for the tangent.


As TY failed to post 'hate quotes' attributed to me, which...._I'm shocked  ....ya know ....._I'd say the point has been made.

Again.

Thanks for your fine moderation, sunni !


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Poor grammar and punctuation is annoying. It makes it difficult for the reader to follow let alone comprehend. It makes one appear stupid, even if they are trying to communicate an intelligent thought. I find most people either don't care or are lazy. Because if one can get in the Internet, they most certainly have above basic writing skills.
> 
> Besides if that's the grudge with me, I'll take it as a complement.


Ah no this is a gripe with me. I know ENGLISH English. American English is quite different at times in spelling and punctuation. Now all my spell checks were American, then it confused the crap out of me, then we changed them to normal English and now I am confused about the stuff the American spell check taught me. And its not even my first language. So as Mich as i hate incorrect grammar I am short circuiting into a lot of it. Go figure. 


sunni said:


> quit it with the argument move along get back on track


Awwww it was harmless and fun this one lol. What happened to Parasite did he get booted? Just a few fellas are wondering what happened to the Nutter.


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Ah no this is a gripe with me. I know ENGLISH English. American English is quite different at times in spelling and punctuation. Now all my spell checks were American, then it confused the crap out of me, then we changed them to normal English and now I am confused about the stuff the American spell check taught me. And its not even my first language. So as Mich as i hate incorrect grammar I am short circuiting into a lot of it. Go figure.
> Awwww it was harmless and fun this one lol. What happened to Parasite did he get booted? Just a few fellas are wondering what happened to the Nutter.


who? name doesnt sound firmilar


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 23, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Classy? I'd call it borderline offensive......and the border is barely visible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahem.... I played in a gospel heavy metal band from 13 to 16. It was funny, we basically got gigs by replacing swear words with Jesus and making sure that bit was loud and intelligible. Christian music was pretty big here in the 90s lol... I even got insane discounts from a Christian music shop owner, cheap guitars etc.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> who? name doesnt sound firmilar


Ah that's Pinworm's pet name. Suits him lmfao


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Ah that's Pinworm's pet name. Suits him lmfao


pinworm isnt banned hes just not been on


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Poor grammar and punctuation is annoying. It makes it difficult for the reader to follow let alone comprehend. It makes one appear stupid, even if they are trying to communicate an intelligent thought. I find most people either don't care or are lazy. Because if one can get in the Internet, they most certainly have above basic writing skills.
> 
> Besides if that's the grudge with me, I'll take it as a complement.


I've never seen anyone have such a problem with other's grammar before. No offense man, but how bright can you be to keep fighting that losing battle? Your incessant bullshit is starting to become a pet-peeve of mine. JK


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> I've never seen anyone have such a problem with other's grammar before. No offense man, but how bright can you be to keep fighting that losing battle? Your incessant bullshit is starting to become a pet-peeve of mine. JK


Eh, I'm not asking for APA or MLA format. It's just something Amos brings up as if he has some higher ground. In general, it's not too bad on here. Every once in a while, some people just seem to forget basic writing skills, and on a message board, where we communicate by typing, it's important to try to follow basic language skills. This includes proper spelling and punctation, not one big, long, run-on sentence. 

Anyways, we are veering off into tangent territory again.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> pinworm isnt banned hes just not been on


Hope the fella is alright thx for the info


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Ahem.... I played in a gospel heavy metal band from 13 to 16. It was funny, we basically got gigs by replacing swear words with Jesus


Sounds like sincerity to me.......lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Eh, I'm not asking for APA or MLA format. It's just something Amos brings up as if he has some higher ground. In general, it's not too bad on here. Every once in a while, some people just seem to forget basic writing skills, and on a message board, where we communicate by typing, it's important to try to follow basic language skills. This includes proper spelling and punctation, not one big, long, run-on sentence.
> 
> Anyways, we are veering off into tangent territory again.


I dnt knw wt u me-n I tnk ts jst fne s lng da wrst is d abb. ppl use in mssgs t jst gives me a crmp in my blls.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I dnt knw wt u me-n I tnk ts jst fne s lng da wrst is d abb. ppl use in mssgs t jst gives me a crmp in my blls.


Reminds me of how my mother texts me. Only person who can't seem to understand how to text properly. I've told her to call me instead since I don't have a decoder ring to understand her jibberish


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 23, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Sounds like sincerity to me.......lol.


We had this whole "you can still get in heaven as a drinker and smoker you'll just smell like you crawled through hell" thing going on. We actually got away with it. Epic times.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> We had this whole "you can still get in heaven as a drinker and smoker you'll just smell like you crawled through hell" thing going on. We actually got away with it. Epic times.


The God Squad in my high school was kinda like that. Was weird to see them try and fail to adapt punk and rock into gospel music.

Only band I ever was in was a white rap rock band. It was so ridiculous, I wish I had the tape. Our first show was scheduled to be our only show. I remember falling when I failed a jump off my bass amp because my leather pants were too tight (size 2, found at a thrift store). We were so offensive, just thinking about the set, I can't help but laugh


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Only band I ever was in was a white rap rock band.


TonightYo


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Eh, I'm not asking for APA or MLA format. It's just something Amos brings up as if he has some higher ground.


You didn't back up 'hate speech', so have a go at this one:

Post any example of me bailing on a point of debate or discussion by attacking someone's lack of proper grammar.

...tap....tap.......tap......tap....



Mad Hamish said:


> We had this whole "you can still get in heaven as a drinker and smoker you'll just smell like you crawled through hell" thing going on. We actually got away with it. Epic times.


Depends on what you mean by 'getting away with it'. If you mean that the band got a paid gig by being disingenuous, that's hardly a novel approach. 




TonightYou said:


> Only band I ever was in was a white rap rock band. It was so ridiculous,


TonightVanilla?


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 23, 2014)

Totally forgot to add, we were the opening set. We sold out more tickets than the headliner. Even worse, a feminist all girl punk band played after us, the look of horror and disapproval from our 40 minute set of completely satirist misogyny, sexist, and down right offensiveness was purely amazing.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 23, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> You didn't back up 'hate speech', so have a go at this one:
> 
> Post any example of me bailing on a point of debate or discussion by attacking someone's lack of proper grammar.
> 
> ...


Nah I won't post my stage name. Too identifying, and don't need it tied to me or my hobby. 

And you've demonstrated your hate. Feel free to pm me if you want to discuss it, but I'm done as Sunni asked us to play nice.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 23, 2014)

Anyone know the parental makeup for Instant Karma? 

A friend of mine got some Nepali OG x Instant Karma tester beans. I looked it up and all I could find is that the dad is Bubba Kush x Sour Diesel IBL.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Totally forgot to add, we were the opening set. We sold out more tickets than the headliner. Even worse, a feminist all girl punk band played after us, the look of horror and disapproval from our 40 minute set of completely satirist misogyny, sexist, and down right offensiveness was purely amazing.


Lol I dabbled in satirical rap when I was in hs as well. 
We made a song admiring the female form in our unorthodox manner.My favorite line I came up with was "she think your done but that crazy, gotta beat it up like patric swayze" (refernce to her vagina, I dont condone domestic abuse, rip swayze). Made the beat on garage band and the few people who heard It laughed their asses off and were surprised we stuck to the beat so well. Pretty decent production value for just fucking around on my mac if I do say so myself lol, I am sure it is still in the world somewhere.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> And you've demonstrated your hate. Feel free to pm me if you want to discuss it, but I'm done as Sunni asked us to play nice.


Of course you are [ aka 'convenient out']

For the record, I hate no man....[or even l'il tigers]. You probably forgot the teaching in your yute'ful church days of denouncing the sins while loving the sinners. [ no one said it would be easy  ]

In your case, you could substitute 'hating the grammar, but loving your fellow posters'.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 23, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Anyone know the parental makeup for Instant Karma?
> 
> A friend of mine got some Nepali OG x Instant Karma tester beans. I looked it up and all I could find is that the dad is Bubba Kush x Sour Diesel IBL.


Here's the best info I could find on the Instant Karma. Was gonna post the link from Breedbay but it's not loading but it may work for u tho I'd you wanna see it type Instant Karma strain on Google and Breedbay should show up first. Here's what I found https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=195317


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 23, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Here's the best info I could find on the Instant Karma. Was gonna post the link from Breedbay but it's not loading but it may work for u tho I'd you wanna see it type Instant Karma strain on Google and Breedbay should show up first. Here's what I found https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=195317


Cheers! It appears I was mistaken. I thought the dad used for IK was a Bubba x Sour D IBL but it appears that is the makeup itself.

My google-fu is weak. Clearly needs a brush up. heh


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 23, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Of course you are [ aka 'convenient out']
> 
> For the record, I hate no man....[or even l'il tigers]. You probably forgot the teaching in your yute'ful church days of denouncing the sins while loving the sinners. [ no one said it would be easy  ]
> 
> In your case, you could substitute 'hating the grammar, but loving your fellow posters'.


You can tell yourself whatever delusion you want on that front. Your posting history speaks for itself and anyone can take a gander at the 38% thread and see you in raw form.

I don't want to disrespect Sunni after being asked nicely to knock it off. It's not bowing out, its simply knocking it off as this thread isn't the place.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 23, 2014)

Me thinks me smells the end of a bromance...
Myabe just set each other on ignore for a little while. Trial separation might help lol, absence makes the heart groe foner and all.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 23, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Me thinks me smells the end of a bromance...
> Myabe just set each other on ignore for a little while. Trial separation might help lol, absence makes the heart groe foner and all.


Eh not a fan of ignore. I'm sure we can behave ourselves. I know my previous cop comment set our relationship down a rocky path . Maybe with some therapy and time, we can be back on sound footing.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 23, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Anyone know the parental makeup for Instant Karma?
> 
> A friend of mine got some Nepali OG x Instant Karma tester beans. I looked it up and all I could find is that the dad is Bubba Kush x Sour Diesel IBL.


Bodhi currently uses the Org. Bubba cut in his crosses, but the lineage for those are...

Instant karma- pre98 bubba clone x Sour Diesel IBL (male) from rezdog stock


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Me thinks me smells the end of a bromance...
> Myabe just set each other on ignore for a little while. Trial separation might help lol, absence makes the heart groe foner and all.


Are you kidding? He loves it. This helped to inspire me, in fact....




TonightYou said:


> I find him humorous, good taste? That's subjective


I never even mentioned his misuse of placing a comma where a period was called for.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 23, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Are you kidding? He loves it. This helped to inspire me, in fact....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah shit, you have a good point there. I probably should have formatted that in a different way. A crime against the English language!


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 23, 2014)

Ok Lucky Charms is quickly gaining my affection lol. This girl is a freak, turning on the frost at only 15 days and she is front runner in producing pistils right away. Im so pumped, haven't rubbed her yet but I am excited to molest her... Her clones are little freaks to, throwing 9 bladed leaves and they are super short internodes with branching going on and triploid nodes?!?! Will post a pic of thoe later
For now enjoy


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 23, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> The God Squad in my high school was kinda like that. Was weird to see them try and fail to adapt punk and rock into gospel music.
> 
> Only band I ever was in was a white rap rock band. It was so ridiculous, I wish I had the tape. Our first show was scheduled to be our only show. I remember falling when I failed a jump off my bass amp because my leather pants were too tight (size 2, found at a thrift store). We were so offensive, just thinking about the set, I can't help but laugh


Well those old gospel bands here ended up becoming our rock n roll staple bands, they were bloody good a lot of them, some are even making all their money in the USA now like Just Jinger and Seether (Used to be Saron Gas and IDK what before then, we have a bassist in common lol), this one little punk band, seventh breed, hell they would give Korn a run for their money. Went on to become Van Coke Cartel and Fokofpolisiekar (FuckoffPoliceCar), and aKing, three huge bands sharing members. All started with the Gospel scene.


Amos Otis said:


> You didn't back up 'hate speech', so have a go at this one:
> 
> Post any example of me bailing on a point of debate or discussion by attacking someone's lack of proper grammar.
> 
> ...


LOL no not novel at all, standard music biz practice especially as a young musician, you take the paying job. You get two kinds of musicians: failures that keep on talking about morals and the right way and blah blah, and then people with the balls it takes to eat a loooooot of BS and battle their way through a long plastic hallway filled with the bloodthirsty ghosts of thieves hookers and pimps of every description. There is of course also a negative side.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 24, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Ok Lucky Charms is quickly gaining my affection lol. This girl is a freak, turning on the frost at only 15 days and she is front runner in producing pistils right away. Im so pumped, haven't rubbed her yet but I am excited to molest her... Her clones are little freaks to, throwing 9 bladed leaves and they are super short internodes with branching going on and triploid nodes?!?! Will post a pic of thoe later
> For now enjoy
> View attachment 3318710 View attachment 3318714
> View attachment 3318711


Looks freakin awesome bro. Just stunning and super frosty too. I tried to get these for years but always sold out and now the dad is retired I will never get them but oh well. Looking amazing tho and just think the best part is just beginning. Can't wait to them see done


----------



## Hydroburn (Dec 24, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I never even mentioned his misuse of placing a comma where a period was called for.


Nothing gets a teacher's tits hard like proper use of the semicolon; rarely used in common writing, except incorrectly as a delimiter.

A lot of improper grammar is also from posting using a tablet or smart phone. On a full-size keyboard its easy to type and push shift all day. Not so much on a phones virtual keyboard... esp since the special characters are always in the wrong place. Example the key 1 should also be ! on my tablet but it isnt... it is - To use apostrophe I have to hunt and peck for the fuckin key... which they put on x so I usually dont fuck with apostrophes. Especially when I have to long hold a key... you are lucky to get caplital I from me on a tablet.


----------



## Brobeans (Dec 24, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Ok Lucky Charms is quickly gaining my affection lol. This girl is a freak, turning on the frost at only 15 days and she is front runner in producing pistils right away. Im so pumped, haven't rubbed her yet but I am excited to molest her... Her clones are little freaks to, throwing 9 bladed leaves and they are super short internodes with branching going on and triploid nodes?!?! Will post a pic of thoe later
> For now enjoy
> View attachment 3318710 View attachment 3318714
> View attachment 3318711


Anywhere that has lucky charms in stock atm?


----------



## Mr.Head (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy holidays Bodhi Head's. Hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday season. 

Make sure you all order yourselves a new pack of beans for X-mas. If the wives give you a hard time tell them it's ok, Santa said so.


----------



## Mr.Head (Dec 24, 2014)

I just updated my tester thread.

AMERICANS IT'S COMING !!!! Make sure you grab a bottle when you can. Cuban Rum best rum!


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 24, 2014)

I bought my pack from holistic nursery, and the last stock update u requested they still had it.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 24, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Happy holidays Bodhi Head's. Hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday season.
> 
> Make sure you all order yourselves a new pack of beans for X-mas. If the wives give you a hard time tell them it's ok, Santa said so.


Happy Hashmas and Merry Siftmas!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 24, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I just updated my tester thread.
> 
> AMERICANS IT'S COMING !!!! Make sure you grab a bottle when you can. Cuban Rum best rum!


Makes you sweat the most foul smelling vapors rum does, no hiding a rum binge. Gotta love it though rofl


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 24, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Of course you are [ aka 'convenient out']
> 
> For the record, I hate no man....[or even l'il tigers]. You probably forgot the teaching in your yute'ful church days of denouncing the sins while loving the sinners. [ no one said it would be easy  ]
> 
> In your case, you could substitute 'hating the grammar, but loving your fellow posters'.


Like I said. On the daily.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 24, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Jesus certainly didn't teach hate, that I do know. But I'm a godless heathen now, but those "love thy brother" has stuck with me.
> 
> *Man its kinda sad you are always so worked up and have so much hate for others*.


I have a feeling his weed isn't working very well these days. The anger is getting redundant and yes, kinda sad.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 25, 2014)

oh its so quiet in here .I like it.i like the lucky charms description." hashy marshmellow chemy fruity funk"


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 27, 2014)

this thread should never be on the 2nd page sensistar x sl


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 27, 2014)

Damn that's gorgeous! 

I agree, I've got to get some Bodhi pictures up. I'm almost positive I have a female finally. 

Thinking of pulling the Malawi I have in the tent to make room for Bodhi plants I've got on the ready. I really wanted to make them work but even now they have new growth constantly and this experiment in a tent has shown me the difficulty in managing them.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 27, 2014)

phat snyergy cola, sum grade a bud


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 27, 2014)

going to make a order at the tude just to get more snyergy


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 27, 2014)

ter


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 27, 2014)

@natro.hydro Thanks bro for letting me know where you snagged those cus I just snagged me some Lucky Charms and Mothers Milk. Going on a Bodhi shopping spree!!! Cant have enough of his genetics and soon I'll have a nice collection of Bodhi strains


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 27, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Damn that's gorgeous!
> 
> I agree, I've got to get some Bodhi pictures up. I'm almost positive I have a female finally.
> 
> Thinking of pulling the Malawi I have in the tent to make room for Bodhi plants I've got on the ready. I really wanted to make them work but even now they have new growth constantly and this experiment in a tent has shown me the difficulty in managing them.


 thanks bro i got a shit ton of bodhi plants going, got a nice goji og super frosty


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 27, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> terView attachment 3320347 View attachment 3320350



Very nice worm! So..... you liking Bodhi better than TGA??


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 27, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> terView attachment 3320347 View attachment 3320350


what strain is this?love that hint of purple.The synergy looks like my gage green daybreaker#9.Or J-1.nioce!!!



bigworm6969 said:


> thanks bro i got a shit ton of bodhi plants going, got a nice goji og super frosty


does the goji smell like og?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 27, 2014)

yup i like bodhi better then tga, i still like tga but bodhi my number one and the purple strain is blockhead i had it labled ter but its blockhead


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 27, 2014)

@bigworm6969 man lovely work you have done with those great genetics and you take some great pix too. I can't believe I had been sleeping on his gear but once you wakeup the dead its no putting them back to sleep. Gonna have me some Bodhi bud porn soon as the Chem 3 X 88G13/Hashplant are doing good and getting close to passing the seedling stage but not quite there yet. Here they are my Bodhi babies


----------



## Brobeans (Dec 27, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> I bought my pack from holistic nursery, and the last stock update u requested they still had it.


Do you have to be a patient to order?


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 27, 2014)

Brobeans said:


> Do you have to be a patient to order?


Nah just email them at [email protected] and they email ya back with a list of stock and shipping instructions.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 27, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> @bigworm6969 man lovely work you have done with those great genetics and you take some great pix too. I can't believe I had been sleeping on his gear but once you wakeup the dead its no putting them back to sleep. Gonna have me some Bodhi bud porn soon as the Chem 3 X 88G13/Hashplant are doing good and getting close to passing the seedling stage but not quite there yet. Here they are my Bodhi babies


Yours are at the same stage my Blue Dream x 88 G13/HP, here is a pic of the veg area, tried to retouch this photo a little but could only get it focused on a few


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 27, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Yours are at the same stage my Blue Dream x 88 G13/HP, here is a pic of the veg area, tried to retouch this photo a little but could only get it focused on a few
> View attachment 3320583


Perfect somebody I can ride with at the same time. How long you gonna veg yours? I'm only gonna veg these after they pass the seedling stage for 4-5 weeks as I wanna pop the other set which is the BS Sweet Skunk. Very excited about that one too as I done my research on the Sweet Skunk and it has no Skunk in it. Sweet Pink Grapefruit female x NL/Haze male. Should be awesome with the Deadly G


----------



## Bullethighway (Dec 27, 2014)

Akhiymjames
I got that too bs sweet skunk deadly g
my email to bodhi
Was i only do outdoors 
They sent them and temple lights
so come march gettem started
But be watching for your grow
see what you do with them


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 27, 2014)

I am going to veg them for atleast 45 more days, they are just getting out of the seedling stage and working on their first couple of nodes. I unfortunately have to wait to see what is going on with my crazy ass neighbor before I can pop the other testers. Fucking sucks, bitch is basically trying to extort me (for childcare of all fucking things!?!). She smokes and knows what it smells like and apparently there is no firewall in the duplex I live in since she says it was smelling when i only had the clones in my closet... Bought another big filter and fan so it should be good, just kinda annoying that everywhere I go I hear a fan running now pretty much.

I hate this stupid hoe, first she tells me it isn't a problem we smoke because she smokes and her daughter's father grows and sells. Now she is saying she knows what we are doing and that if we don't keep her happy she will call the cops. Do not think she realizes that extortion is a worse felony to get charged with than cultivation in my state, she is just lucky she didn't threaten bodily harm or it she'd be looking at 7 years if she took me down.


----------



## Bullethighway (Dec 27, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> Deadly g was a specific pheno of g13/hp, he inbreed the g13/hp line a few generations specifically looking for a deadly g male similar to his deadly G mother found in the f1's. The deadly g male was scrapped after showing too much dominance and combining issues. The recent testers are made with his original g13/hp f1 Hashplant dominant male.


damn ok thats good to know
i dont keep up that well
Kinda had me wondering
About the new test

But i see thanks


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 27, 2014)

Bullethighway said:


> Akhiymjames
> I got that too bs sweet skunk deadly g
> my email to bodhi
> Was i only do outdoors
> ...


Awe damn it must be a better outdoor for flavor and terpenes. Since he told you that I'll only pop half so I can pop the other half outdoors since I'll have a backyard I can grow in. Gonna be very interesting to see them grow outdoors. Man I'm just so excited about next year with this new house and space. I feel like a lil kid in a candy store opening Xmas gifts lol. I'll start those a couple weeks before I flip the Chem 3 cross.


----------



## Bullethighway (Dec 27, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Awe damn it must be a better outdoor for flavor and terpenes. Since he told you that I'll only pop half so I can pop the other half outdoors since I'll have a backyard I can grow in. Gonna be very interesting to see them grow outdoors. Man I'm just so excited about next year with this new house and space. I feel like a lil kid in a candy store opening Xmas gifts lol. I'll start those a couple weeks before I flip the Chem 3 cross.


No damn sorry
i requested that but toldem i only
Do outdoors if they wanna send me some
i dont do indoor
Didnt want them send them expecting a report
From me on indoor

But now ill have to do a journal
If i can figure it all out
Godwiilling
Or ill teport strait to them on
how they do
At 32 degrees kinda southeast way


----------



## joeshivo (Dec 27, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> yup i like bodhi better then tga, i still like tga but bodhi my number one and the purple strain is blockhead i had it labled ter but its blockhead



Smart man!


----------



## joeshivo (Dec 27, 2014)

I cut down some testers yesterday everybody!! 1 afkansastan x 88g13hp that smells of cherries pine and a cat piss smell that came out once she was chopped down. I also had the pleasure of chopping a Skywalker og x 88g13hp and she smells of pine and cat piss also... Maybe my smeller is off or something but its crazy how these testers all the sudden smell like cat piss in a great way... I never expected a Christmas gift like this lol


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 27, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> I am going to veg them for atleast 45 more days, they are just getting out of the seedling stage and working on their first couple of nodes. I unfortunately have to wait to see what is going on with my crazy ass neighbor before I can pop the other testers. Fucking sucks, bitch is basically trying to extort me (for childcare of all fucking things!?!). She smokes and knows what it smells like and apparently there is no firewall in the duplex I live in since she says it was smelling when i only had the clones in my closet... Bought another big filter and fan so it should be good, just kinda annoying that everywhere I go I hear a fan running now pretty much.
> 
> I hate this stupid hoe, first she tells me it isn't a problem we smoke because she smokes and her daughter's father grows and sells. Now she is saying she knows what we are doing and that if we don't keep her happy she will call the cops. Do not think she realizes that extortion is a worse felony to get charged with than cultivation in my state, she is just lucky she didn't threaten bodily harm or it she'd be looking at 7 years if she took me down.


Sorry to hear about your neighbors being a pain. Recently I experienced a bit of it, not directly but indirectly as my neighbors are dealers. I'm pretty sure they break down weight and sell out of state as they always have cars from different neighboring states stopping by and the place smells like ganja, not my grow though thankfully. Luckily or unluckily, there was an assault and I made a complaint. I think they will soon be evicted due to other neighbors complaints. Thankfully I'm under the radar but being med doesn't mean I can't be evicted


----------



## Joedank (Dec 27, 2014)

Upstate2626 said:


> Sky Lotus - still untrimmed from Octobers massive outdoor harvest. Have too many lbs to trim myself and too paranoid to ask for help. This is strong stuff, less taste than say the Goji but much stronger IMO and better yielding.


dude this sounds exactly like me!!i am swamped with untrimmed but i have had all sorts of "HELP" over the years and i guess i dont want help like that getting your hard work hacked on an paying for it sux.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 28, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> I cut down some testers yesterday everybody!! 1 afkansastan x 88g13hp that smells of cherries pine and a cat piss smell that came out once she was chopped down. I also had the pleasure of chopping a Skywalker og x 88g13hp and she smells of pine and cat piss also... Maybe my smeller is off or something but its crazy how these testers all the sudden smell like cat piss in a great way... I never expected a Christmas gift like this lol


Bro stop fuckin teasing and throw some pix up of that stuff. Got me over here drooling just thinking about how that sounds.


----------



## joeshivo (Dec 28, 2014)

Will do tonight lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 28, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> I am going to veg them for atleast 45 more days, they are just getting out of the seedling stage and working on their first couple of nodes. I unfortunately have to wait to see what is going on with my crazy ass neighbor before I can pop the other testers. Fucking sucks, bitch is basically trying to extort me (for childcare of all fucking things!?!). She smokes and knows what it smells like and apparently there is no firewall in the duplex I live in since she says it was smelling when i only had the clones in my closet... Bought another big filter and fan so it should be good, just kinda annoying that everywhere I go I hear a fan running now pretty much.
> 
> I hate this stupid hoe, first she tells me it isn't a problem we smoke because she smokes and her daughter's father grows and sells. Now she is saying she knows what we are doing and that if we don't keep her happy she will call the cops. Do not think she realizes that extortion is a worse felony to get charged with than cultivation in my state, she is just lucky she didn't threaten bodily harm or it she'd be looking at 7 years if she took me down.


Dafuck? How can she extort you for child care? Do you have a kid with her? Either way that sucks. Nothing worse than that.

I've got a turd for a neighbor that's said some nasty shit to my wife when I'm not around. Grounds for an ass kicking.... but I don't want police all up in my business so I've chosen to suck it up and leave it be. His day will come....


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> its crazy how these testers all the sudden smell like cat piss in a great way...






TonightYou said:


> Luckily or unluckily, there was an assault and I made a complaint.


That eliminates the neighboring muslims. 




akhiymjames said:


> Got me over here drooling just thinking about how that sounds.


Man.....I might have your dream strain in my Last Resort bin....I mean......'For Connoisseurs Only" tin. 



st0wandgrow said:


> I've got a turd for a neighbor that's said some nasty shit to my wife ......[snip]..... I've chosen to suck it up and leave it be.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 28, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Dafuck? How can she extort you for child care? Do you have a kid with her? Either way that sucks. Nothing worse than that.
> 
> I've got a turd for a neighbor that's said some nasty shit to my wife when I'm not around. Grounds for an ass kicking.... but I don't want police all up in my business so I've chosen to suck it up and leave it be. His day will come....


Nope no kid with the crazy hoe, she just found put she is pregnant though. Says she is gonna have an abortion even though she doesnt believe in that kind of thing . Really doesnt matter if she decides to keep it at this point cus she drinks like a fucking fish... hence why I know half the shit I do about her is because she is a blabber mouth when drunk. 
Thats why she wants me to watch her kids is so she can go to the bar. That was basically how our last convo ended was that we had better answer the door when she knocks because we need to be available to watch her kids when she wants to go out....
Uuggghh its a fucking nightmare, been havng pretty gnarly intestinal disteess this week because of her crazy bipolar bullshit. Just hope she moves soon then I am out this bitch in september.
Honestly this whole fiasco has me contemplating moving to a med state finally since they stripped the funding of doj and dea to go after state compliant ops. Michigan aint to far lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 28, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Man.....I might have your dream strain in my Last Resort bin....I mean......'For Connoisseurs Only" tin.


Lol hahaha prolly man. I love flavors yo I'm prolly one of the few young guys I know that is a real sativa head. I always tell my dad how I wish I could smoke all the stuff he smoked back in the 60s,70s and 80s. He always talks about a strain called BlackGanja. I know it was sativa cus the way he explained the high very paranoid, always made his eye lids almost shut close they would get very puffy. Been trying to find anything about it but he's the only one I know that's smoked it


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 28, 2014)

What country is Bodhi out of?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 28, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Nope no kid with the crazy hoe, she just found put she is pregnant though. Says she is gonna have an abortion even though she doesnt believe in that kind of thing . Really doesnt matter if she decides to keep it at this point cus she drinks like a fucking fish... hence why I know half the shit I do about her is because she is a blabber mouth when drunk.
> Thats why she wants me to watch her kids is so she can go to the bar. That was basically how our last convo ended was that we had better answer the door when she knocks because we need to be available to watch her kids when she wants to go out....
> Uuggghh its a fucking nightmare, been havng pretty gnarly intestinal disteess this week because of her crazy bipolar bullshit. Just hope she moves soon then I am out this bitch in september.
> Honestly this whole fiasco has me contemplating moving to a med state finally since they stripped the funding of doj and dea to go after state compliant ops. Michigan aint to far lol.


1st make sure your filters are tight.. Next, you should ask her for weed the next few times you see her so she doesn't think you have a regular supply or whatever.. Following that if she still has the audacity to come to your house with that attitude, dial the 9 and 1 give her the phone while telling her that you don't have any buds and if she wants the police to come to go ahead and press the 1 because you wouldn't mind speaking to them yourself about her behavior..

Follow those directions and you should be neighbor free shortly lol.. Good luck wit that though.


----------



## Brobeans (Dec 28, 2014)

so what's everyones favorite Bodhi strain that's available in seed form and why is it your favorite?


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 28, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> That eliminates the neighboring muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I don't know who lives there, but it isn't the Muslim family. They are excellent neighbors. 

So many different people and ethnicities and age ranges go in and out of that apartment, but the assault was between a woman and a man. Shit was unbelievable. Apparently she wouldn't leave the apartment, so both of them were attacking one another. I decided upon seeing a bat it wasn't in my best interest to stick around.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 28, 2014)

Hope everyone had a nice Christmas/holiday season with their friends and family.

So I did end up killing off the Malawi, 14 weeks in or so and I'll update that thread. I had Bodhi gear I wanted to get into flower. 

I replaced Malawi gals with Ancient OG, which stinks to high heaven, and I'm pretty sure it's a female. I also threw in a fine looking Pagoda plant. Not sure of the gender on that one, but based on what I'm seeing, I believe it too may be female. Tons more Bodhi on deck, testers are doing well. 

So in the tent now is Ancient OG, Pagoda, Maple Leaf Indica, China Yunnan, Snow Queen (who's a three leaf slow plant surprisingly), Blueberry Hill, and Lucky Charms F2.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 28, 2014)

Brobeans said:


> so what's everyones favorite Bodhi strain that's available in seed form and why is it your favorite?


Oh man the Elfenston is the best strain he has made in a decade!!!!!giant huuuug e buds so sticky and awesome!!!hurry while they last attitude seeds still has some.they're going fast though bro better go now!!!!


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 28, 2014)

Brobeans said:


> so what's everyones favorite Bodhi strain that's available in seed form and why is it your favorite?


My favorite is Sunshine Daydream. But I haven't had a bad Bodhi plant yet. Only one I've only had one female plant is Goji, but I've grown multiple of Superstitious, Mountain Temple (which I think I mislabeled the one I wanted to keep as I believe the one I kept around is more haze influenced), Blueberry Hill, Snow Queen, and White Lotus.

Of other Bodhi gear I have, I've only gotten males or I lost a female like I did with Lemon Zinger. The three previous males I've had with Ancient OG were very uniform plants, at least up till early flower and they were eventually removed for obvious reasons. Very stinky and had early resin production. Pagoda was another strain I had males in the first go round. 

The testers I've got popped of Afkan x Snow Lotus and Afkan x 88gHP are moving along swimmingly. The Afkan x 88 seems to be a tad slower in veg as both strain testers were started at the same time. Healthy nonetheless, and I've got Tranquil Elephantizer Remix is coming up next for flowering. 

All in all, I haven't had a problem with his gear, unless I've made mistakes. One of them was flowering even small plants in small pots and running into root space issues. Other problems would effect any plant such as drought or extreme temperatures. Plus after trying some IBL and land race strains, one misses the vigor Bodhi's gear brings to the table


----------



## joeypotseed (Dec 28, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> That eliminates the neighboring muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You always seem to dislike all the strains I like lol I am curious as to what makes your boat float?


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 28, 2014)

Doobius1 said:


> What country is Bodhi out of?


US, California


----------



## joeypotseed (Dec 28, 2014)

Here is the girl I called the Gigantor pheno of Afkansastan x 88g13hp..... She was head and shoulders in vigor above all the others in thickness/ girthyness and how wide she was. Her Root mass was insane compared to all the others. She outgrew her 3 gallon pot by like her 2 week in flower to the point of the water could only get down a inch or two in the soil so I transplanted her into a 5 gallon pot and when I chopped her I checked out her roots and they were close to doing the same thing to the 5 gallon. She smelled of cherries and piney hash during flower and once I chopped her she started stinking the room up with a cat piss odor.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2014)

joeypotseed said:


> You always seem to dislike all the strains I like lol I am curious as to what makes your boat float?


Imagine this scenario: we're chaperoning a pre teen dance. On the refreshment table is 6 punch bowls, each labelled:

[1] orange [2] black cherry [3] lime [4] pineapple [5] grape, and [6] cat piss.

Is it really that hard to figure out?


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 28, 2014)

Gah. Step 1 of 5764536. Bout to dewax 100+ g's of Niburu/Deadly G-blueberry as it was seeded quite nicely (deadly G = ron jeremy) Should have some nice shatter soon.
Oh. I guess they rooted. That was actually 2 weeks ago. Just had to pull out insane clumps of rooties to transplant.

LOLOLOL.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 28, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Imagine this scenario: we're chaperoning a pre teen dance. On the refreshment table is 6 punch bowls, each labelled:
> 
> [1] orange [2] black cherry [3] lime [4] pineapple [5] grape, and [6] cat piss.
> 
> Is it really that hard to figure out?


Lol, I couldn't help but laugh at that analogy. It's not a bad one, but I'd think of it more like beverages in general. Some people don't get hoppy beers, I myself can't stand sours, and strongly dislike rice beers. Other people just can't stand beer and enjoy wines or abstain over all. Other people yet still, don't particularly care and will drink anything.

Now cat piss, that's one I haven't had in a long time. I recall liking that one, but that was many years ago.

ETA: scotch/whiskey comes to mind too. Some people don't like the really peaty ones, while others wouldn't touch a rye or bourbon


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 28, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3321187
> View attachment 3321195
> Gah. Step 1 of 5764536. Bout to dewax 100+ g's of Niburu/Deadly G-blueberry as it was seeded quite nicely (deadly G = ron jeremy) Should have some nice shatter soon.View attachment 3321196
> Oh. I guess they rooted. That was actually 2 weeks ago. Just had to pull out insane clumps of rooties to transplant.
> ...


While not the biggest fan of this shatter/wax revitalization, that looks nice!

And yes, that is some corny ass shit, lol.



joeypotseed said:


> Here is the girl I called the Gigantor pheno of Afkansastan x 88g13hp..... She was head and shoulders in vigor above all the others in thickness/ girthyness and how wide she was. Her Root mass was insane compared to all the others. She outgrew her 3 gallon pot by like her 2 week in flower to the point of the water could only get down a inch or two in the soil so I transplanted her into a 5 gallon pot and when I chopped her I checked out her roots and they were close to doing the same thing to the 5 gallon. She smelled of cherries and piney hash during flower and once I chopped her she started stinking the room up with a cat piss odor.View attachment 3321186 View attachment 3321190 View attachment 3321192 View attachment 3321194


Beautiful! I can only hope I get a gal as lovely (with Bodhi, I'm sure something good will come along). How many weeks you've been taking them? Any issues?


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 28, 2014)

Tigermelon appy beast. Many more testers came down today


joeypotseed said:


> You always seem to dislike all the strains I like lol I am curious as to what makes your boat float?


He hates whatever everyone else likes. Lightweight troll.

Freedom of seeds- Cheesedom
Female seeds-c99
random cheese crosses.

Think I've got it covered 


Amos Otis said:


> Imagine this scenario:* we're chaperoning a pre teen dance*.
> 
> You should _probably _stay away from the pre teens there bud.


----------



## joeypotseed (Dec 28, 2014)

This is the Skywalker OG x 88G13HP

This gal was another special girl in a Bodhi pack, which isn't surprising lol She was the only female out of 5 seeds popped. All of these that I popped were much slower in growth than all the Afkansastan x 88G13HP's and everything else that was in the room. The awesome thing was once I flipped her to flower she out grew everyone in height and she had HUGE rock hard colas all around her and even the buds on the bottom were rock hard. Her Yield is huge compared to everything else maybe the largest yielder, but its to early to tell and some of her branches were flopped down to the floor because the buds were so FAT lol. all in all most stems were uneasy from all the weight and rightfully so. The smell has been hard for me to figure out put really she smells piney hashy and like CAT PISS!!! Now I know it smells like cat piss because the girlfriend was in my room and swore to high heaven that a cat had to of pissed in the room lol I actually find her smell to be quite lovely. Its not often one stumbles across some stink to high heaven dank and cat piss, I think I've smelled this lovely smell once and its nice to be able to finally have some to add to my collection. Her clones rooted quick and and bounced back super quick.... All in all I think this is a great strain for anyone who would be lucky to able to have in their smoke collection. I pulled her down exactly at 9 weeks even tough she probably could have went another week, but I really needed the space for more air movement.


----------



## joeypotseed (Dec 28, 2014)

I agree with Mr. Mustache lol
How can one not like some rotten chem crosses or a stanky sour cat piss smell its so unique its like a unicorn. Seriously though Amos what gets your rock off? Tell me you at least like Og's??


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 28, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> While not the biggest fan of this shatter/wax revitalization, that looks nice!
> 
> Me either.... But patients shit themselves for it and I refuse to trim small nugs. ha.
> 
> AND when I DO take a dab I get OUTER SPACE high. Like 7th grade high. So every once in a while it's kinda fun


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 28, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3321205
> Tigermelon appy beast. Many more testers came down today
> 
> 
> ...


Now now, let's try and be civil, for everyone's sake and not turning this thread into shit. Everyone has their preference of tastes, and I don't necessarily think he's a troll but he does know how to push buttons.

That's a beautiful plant by the way!



joeypotseed said:


> View attachment 3321204 View attachment 3321206 View attachment 3321207 View attachment 3321208 View attachment 3321209 This is the Skywalker OG x 88G13HP
> 
> This gal was another special girl in a Bodhi pack, which isn't surprising lol She was the only female out of 5 seeds popped. All of these that I popped were much slower in growth than all the Afkansastan x 88G13HP's and everything else that was in the room. The awesome thing was once I flipped her to flower she out grew everyone in height and she had HUGE rock hard colas all around her and even the buds on the bottom were rock hard. Her Yield is huge compared to everything else maybe the largest yielder, but its to early to tell and some of her branches were flopped down to the floor because the buds were so FAT lol. all in all most stems were uneasy from all the weight and rightfully so. The smell has been hard for me to figure out put really she smells piney hashy and like CAT PISS!!! Now I know it smells like cat piss because the girlfriend was in my room and swore to high heaven that a cat had to of pissed in the room lol I actually find her smell to be quite lovely. Its not often one stumbles across some stink to high heaven dank and cat piss, I think I've smelled this lovely smell once and its nice to be able to finally have some to add to my collection. Her clones rooted quick and and bounced back super quick.... All in all I think this is a great strain for anyone who would be lucky to able to have in their smoke collection. I pulled her down exactly at 9 weeks even tough she probably could have went another week, but I really needed the space for more air movement.


Another beauty. Well done


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 28, 2014)

Weird quote in response glitch.

Yeah, I hear ya. I'm still about the old school hash. Need to make a batch this week to clear the freezer out. 

Granted based on the stupid prices people will pay for it, I can understand why people do make it.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 28, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Now now, let's try and be civil, for everyone's sake and not turning this thread into shit. Everyone has the tastes, and I don't necessarily think he's a troll but he does know how to push buttons.
> 
> That's a beautiful plant by the way!
> 
> ...


LOL. I thought that was being nice.

Ok ok.

I keed i keed!


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 28, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Weird quote in response glitch.
> 
> Yeah, I hear ya. I'm still about the old school hash. Need to make a batch this week to clear the freezer out.
> 
> Granted based on the *stupid prices people will pay for it*, I can understand why people do make it.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 28, 2014)

Tigermelon?!?! is that even a strain?must be new on the shelf?!?!?!yes?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2014)

joeypotseed said:


> Seriously though Amos what gets your rock off?





Amos Otis said:


> Imagine this scenario: we're chaperoning a pre teen dance. On the refreshment table is 6 punch bowls, each labelled:
> 
> [1] orange [2] black cherry [3] lime [4] pineapple [5] grape, and [6] cat piss.
> 
> Is it really that hard to figure out?


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 28, 2014)

joeypotseed said: 
Seriously though Amos what gets your rock off?

Amos Otis said: 
Imagine this scenario: we're chaperoning a pre teen dance. 

HA! Ok I'm sorry. kidding. kidding. Last one.
 
Another Tigermelon x appy. There are 3 phenos I had from 9 females (more coming in 2+ weeks) one is a tiny producer, one medium, one huge.... We'll see about the smoke. Very papaya/guava rotten fruit funkiness.

Whoever asked Tigermelon is not new... It was in the snow leopard strain but with snow lotus. Tigermelon is Chem D x Uzbekistani Hashplant i believe.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 28, 2014)

Goji Stardawg with dabbable 38% sap! (If you know laugh, if you don't disregard that.)


----------



## joeypotseed (Dec 28, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> joeypotseed said:
> Seriously though Amos what gets your rock off?
> 
> Amos Otis said:
> ...



That Tigermelon Looks insane!!!!!! I am jealous bro


----------



## kindnug (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice resin rails on that GojiStardawg, I hope mine are that greasy...
They just hit flower, I post my pics @ the other site when they're close 2 finish.

I only got 4/9 females of stardawg x goji f3.
Did you get any that smell like lime turpentine during veg?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 29, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Nice resin rails on that GojiStardawg, I hope mine are that greasy...
> They just hit flower, I post my pics @ the other site when they're close 2 finish.
> 
> I only got 4/9 females of stardawg x goji f3.
> Did you get any that smell like lime turpentine during veg?


Lime Turpentine? Amos's idea of hell I bet, but the idea has me literally drooling. Sure hope that goes over into flower and smoke sounds EPIC.


----------



## littlegiant (Dec 29, 2014)

Just wondering if Blueberry Hill will ever be available in the near future.
I am sure he is very busy with all his other projects, but dam that strain sounds nice.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 29, 2014)

littlegiant said:


> Just wondering if Blueberry Hill will ever be available in the near future.
> I am sure he is very busy with all his other projects, but dam that strain sounds nice.


I've had three females from Blueberry Hill so far. Bodhi said they were not for sale, and that why they were given as freebies due to respect for DJ Short. DJ Short has said previously that he would be litigious if/when cannabis were legal so I'm not sure if Bodhi is just being respectful, which is more or less my guess is actually not concerned of the latter.

Overall, Blueberry Hill is a pretty good all around strain. The appy male is gone so no more beans will be made in the future. Oddly the green crack flavors don't seem to take over in any of the three females I had, more of a spicy peppery flavor cones through on the end notes with blueberry undertones on the front end.

It's not bad, it's a quality all around strain, but having said that, I don't think it's the best Bodhi has to offer. A good say smoke, not overly strong, they seem to finish just before or around the 10 week mark. I'm attached to her as she is a beautiful plant and a good yielded for the quality but to be honest, I will replace her with a better plant when I come across one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2014)

littlegiant said:


> Just wondering if Blueberry Hill will ever be available in the near future.
> I am sure he is very busy with all his other projects, but dam that strain sounds nice.



I flowered two out - gave the rest of the pack away.

Weak sauce,


----------



## littlegiant (Dec 29, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've had three females from Blueberry Hill so far. Bodhi said they were not for sale, and that why they were given as freebies due to respect for DJ Short. DJ Short has said previously that he would be litigious if/when cannabis were legal so I'm not sure if Bodhi is just being respectful, which is more or less my guess is actually not concerned of the latter.
> 
> Overall, Blueberry Hill is a pretty good all around strain. The appy male is gone so no more beans will be made in the future. Oddly the green crack flavors don't seem to take over in any of the three females I had, more of a spicy peppery flavor cones through on the end notes with blueberry undertones on the front end.
> 
> It's not bad, it's a quality all around strain, but having said that, I don't think it's the best Bodhi has to offer. A good say smoke, not overly strong, they seem to finish just before or around the 10 week mark. I'm attached to her as she is a beautiful plant and a good yielded for the quality but to be honest, I will replace her with a better plant when I come across one.





TonightYou said:


> I've had three females from Blueberry Hill so far. Bodhi said they were not for sale, and that why they were given as freebies due to respect for DJ Short. DJ Short has said previously that he would be litigious if/when cannabis were legal so I'm not sure if Bodhi is just being respectful, which is more or less my guess is actually not concerned of the latter.
> 
> Overall, Blueberry Hill is a pretty good all around strain. The appy male is gone so no more beans will be made in the future. Oddly the green crack flavors don't seem to take over in any of the three females I had, more of a spicy peppery flavor cones through on the end notes with blueberry undertones on the front end.
> 
> It's not bad, it's a quality all around strain, but having said that, I don't think it's the best Bodhi has to offer. A good say smoke, not overly strong, they seem to finish just before or around the 10 week mark. I'm attached to her as she is a beautiful plant and a good yielded for the quality but to be honest, I will replace her with a better plant when I come across one.


Thanks Tonightyou!
I can forget the Blueberry Hill then huh.
So since there is no more Appalachia male that means there will be no more Sunshine Daydream or Lucky charms then Right?
If so I feel blessed to have packs of both in my Bodhi collection which is not done yet.
I recently popped 4 SSDD.2 males and 2 females. One female is a very slow bud developer w/pale green leaves, not very impressive to me, but the other female is amazing. I cant believe how much resin was produced by day 20 in flower. The leaves are very dark green through out the whole plant still. I was kinda pissed at the time I did not clone this amazing plant, so just for the hell of it I snipped off 4 clones with tiny buds on it and put it back in veg for kicks. Not even 10 days later massive roots start to fly out my jiffys.Fuck ya. Cant wait to post pics of this beauty soon as I upgrade my 15 year old digital camera. I will keep this plant around a while and share it with a few fellow growers.


----------



## littlegiant (Dec 29, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I flowered two out - gave the rest of the pack away.
> 
> Weak sauce,


That sucks! Weak sucks for all the work involved. Maybe I will try and invent my own for kicks. Got some very blueberry tasting RD blue ox I could cross with something in my Bodhi bank!


----------



## Mr.Head (Dec 29, 2014)

Dj short can be as litigious as he wants. Look into what it takes for folks to get copyright/trademark/patent on flowers. That dude hasn't done anywhere near the amount of work necessary for his blueberry to be considered stable enough to apply.

At least that's my understanding of how plant legalities work. It's gotta be like 99% stable.

What breeders do for us is great don't get me wrong, but when you compare them to ornamental guys or veg producers they are just no where near obviously. The laws are made for those guys. Not Cannabis folks with all the different pheno's.


----------



## kindnug (Dec 29, 2014)

Blueberry was created using Thai...You will get some wild ones!
I'll be starting the Blueberry Indica x SL testers ~ Feb. next year


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 29, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Nice resin rails on that GojiStardawg, I hope mine are that greasy...
> They just hit flower, I post my pics @ the other site when they're close 2 finish.
> 
> I only got 4/9 females of stardawg x goji f3.
> Did you get any that smell like lime turpentine during veg?


Sure did. I called it sprite and sharpies though. Have 3 in flower with that smell.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 29, 2014)

I wouldn't describe Blueberry Hill as weak necessarily. I can see some people liking it. For me, it's not the most tasteful strain, slight berry but overwhelming on the pepper backend. All in all, it's just a middle of the road strain. She's pretty and a producer, but I've been contemplaing removing her now for a while now.

Eta: I'd bet F2 would be very interesting in all honesty


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 29, 2014)

I think I'm done keeping clones. With all the seeds I have it just seems pointless. I'll probably never get through them as is and keeping clones is just holding me back. So far I haven't met a strain I can't live without. Seems more fun getting to try as many genetics as I can. We'll see if I can resist though....Taking clones is a HABIT.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 29, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> I think I'm done keeping clones. With all the seeds I have it just seems pointless. I'll probably never get through them as is and keeping clones is just holding me back. So far I haven't met a strain I can't live without. Seems more fun getting to try as many genetics as I can. We'll see if I can resist though....Taking clones is a HABIT.


I've considered that, but sometimes something special pops up and I'd hate to let it go if it has the therapeutic benefits I'm looking for. I also like bringing out the full potential on a strain, which on the first go may not be apparent. Another benefit with clones is I get to know the strain, and can reliably know the end product. 

Every bean is an adventure. Some are good, some are disappointing, and I enjoy the gamble but I also like to have a reliable garden where I know I can expect certain plants to perform and still have the ability to find new gems.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 29, 2014)

I like a mix of booth, popping new seeds but keeping atleast 1 generation of clones in case it is something special like ty said but if they arent some really nice snoke all the strains I have going atm will be rotated out soon.
I mean seeds are fun but there is the gamble they wont be the smoke you are looking for, which is why I dont usually pop 1 strain at a time.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 29, 2014)

littlegiant said:


> Thanks Tonightyou!
> I can forget the Blueberry Hill then huh.
> So since there is no more Appalachia male that means there will be no more Sunshine Daydream or Lucky charms then Right?
> If so I feel blessed to have packs of both in my Bodhi collection which is not done yet.
> I recently popped 4 SSDD.2 males and 2 females. One female is a very slow bud developer w/pale green leaves, not very impressive to me, but the other female is amazing. I cant believe how much resin was produced by day 20 in flower. The leaves are very dark green through out the whole plant still. I was kinda pissed at the time I did not clone this amazing plant, so just for the hell of it I snipped off 4 clones with tiny buds on it and put it back in veg for kicks. Not even 10 days later massive roots start to fly out my jiffys.Fuck ya. Cant wait to post pics of this beauty soon as I upgrade my 15 year old digital camera. I will keep this plant around a while and share it with a few fellow growers.


Bro as long as a plant is still growing don't ever be scared to take cutting late into flower. Lots of people use this technique which is called monstercropping and when you take a clone from in flower the built up hormones will cause the plant to branch out and grow many tops without being topped. Glad you was able to keep that lady that looks good. 

I thought DJ Short didn't mind people using his Blueberry in crosses just not using it to further the line and make money of it but I may be wrong. I've heard a lot of good and bad about him but I don't get into all that cus it doesn't apply to me fareal cus I'm not out here trying to make crosses for sale. It's good tho that there's people in the game that has respect for other people like Bodhi cus most wouldn't give two fucks. More people need to be like this but when you talking big money it can change a bunny rabbit to a wolf


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 29, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro as long as a plant is still growing don't ever be scared to take cutting late into flower. Lots of people use this technique which is called monstercropping and when you take a clone from in flower the built up hormones will cause the plant to branch out and grow many tops without being topped. Glad you was able to keep that lady that looks good.
> 
> I thought DJ Short didn't mind people using his Blueberry in crosses just not using it to further the line and make money of it but I may be wrong. I've heard a lot of good and bad about him but I don't get into all that cus it doesn't apply to me fareal cus I'm not out here trying to make crosses for sale. It's good tho that there's people in the game that has respect for other people like Bodhi cus most wouldn't give two fucks. More people need to be like this but when you talking big money it can change a bunny rabbit to a wolf


Yes to taking late cuts. The plant will go through an ugly and bizarre stage but the end result is a very large plant with many tops when you end up flowering her out. The only annoyance I have with late cuts is the time it takes to get back to flower.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 29, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> I think I'm done keeping clones. With all the seeds I have it just seems pointless. I'll probably never get through them as is and keeping clones is just holding me back. So far I haven't met a strain I can't live without. Seems more fun getting to try as many genetics as I can. We'll see if I can resist though....Taking clones is a HABIT.


Watch how the ones you dont take clones from turn out the best haha Keep the best and get rid of the rest right? Nothing can touch my Goji so they just get ran a couple times then it's on to poppin the next.. I finally got some ladies out of my testers so I'm contemplating just flowering my blue widow and green crack clones in their solo cups to make that space, so I completely feel ya..


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 29, 2014)

One of the reasons I ditched the Malawi was to make room. Damn things took up valuable space for about 14 weeks and overtook everything. Lesson learned about pure sativas indoors.

Upside is I have very decent sized plants ready to sex/flower. I was running out of space but this gave me the chance to make room and narrow down what I'm looking for. The only keeper I consider that I have is my SSDD and Goji at this point. Still keeping others around as I either haven't seen their full potential from my summer run (see how long taking clones in flower can take to become proper?), or I'm on the fence.

The ones you don't clone seem to end up being the ones you wish you did. I regret not cloning the Afghan Kush Special from WOS. She was an awesome example of indica plants with a wonderful bouquet of floral aromas.

Right now I'm thinking the MLI won't make the cut. This is a sister of a previous run. She isn't done yet so it's not fair to judge, but while she blows the fuck out of my eyes, the effects are a bit mild for my liking. She didn't hold a flame to the relaxing effects of SSDD nor the pain killing qualities I'd rather have. She isn't bad, just not necessarily worth keeping around when there are better plants out there and in the stable.

In fact this reflection is thinking that this Blueberry Hill will be the last run for this girl. Got enough other beans I'm interested in, and I'm excited to see any females that come from it.

I had a lemon zinger that was almost finished. I lost her to a heat wave when I was house sitting. I thought I cloned her, but it turned out I didn't. She was absolutely stunning, loud lemon aromas and was looking like a 9 week plant. At that point I became much more diligent in note taking (obviously some are wary of doing so, but simply use encryption for ones notes, all my machines are encrypted), and labeling. Somehow the plant I thought was lemon zinger was a clone of a male of probably pagoda. I've now found tongue depressor sticks make cheap, and great labeling tools for the container plants.

Eta: if you are interested in encryption feel free to PM, me. It isn't hard to do and I firmly believe any device holding personal information should be encrypted


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 29, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> One of the reasons I ditched the Malawi was to make room. Damn things took up valuable space for about 14 weeks and overtook everything. Lesson learned about pure sativas indoors.


Haha! They can be a challenge for sure. Any time I grow a Sativa I try to flip them to flower super-early. 8"-12" max. Once you've grown it a couple times and get a feel for the stretch and any other special needs you can dial in the size of the finished plant a little better.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 29, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Haha! They can be a challenge for sure. Any time I grow a Sativa I try to flip them to flower super-early. 8"-12" max. Once you've grown it a couple times and get a feel for the stretch and any other special needs you can dial in the size of the finished plant a little better.


I need to update the Ace thread, I'll go into more detail there but only way I could imagine working these plants in a small space is to really go scrog. The damn things easily could have reached 7 to 8 feet based on how at the point of chop, vertical growth still hadn't stopped.

Eta: it was am adventure and learning experience nonetheless, I don't regret trying but I now have a better understanding why these strains can be difficult


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 29, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Haha! They can be a challenge for sure. Any time I grow a Sativa I try to flip them to flower super-early. 8"-12" max. Once you've grown it a couple times and get a feel for the stretch and any other special needs you can dial in the size of the finished plant a little better.


Still, you have to really have that special place for a Satty high, they really do demand a lot more conscious decision making at first. If they aren't your thing then it must be pure annoyance.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 29, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Still, you have to really have that special place for a Satty high, they really do demand a lot more conscious decision making at first. If they aren't your thing then it must be pure annoyance.



Very unique plants that's for sure. Definitely requires space and patience. I have the latter, just not the former.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 29, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've considered that, but sometimes something special pops up and I'd hate to let it go if it has the therapeutic benefits I'm looking for. I also like bringing out the full potential on a strain, which on the first go may not be apparent. Another benefit with clones is I get to know the strain, and can reliably know the end product.
> 
> Every bean is an adventure. Some are good, some are disappointing, and I enjoy the gamble but I also like to have a reliable garden where I know I can expect certain plants to perform and still have the ability to find new gems.


TOTALLY understand that. I have 3 flowering areas though. With the breeders I have and the crosses I chose for my tastes, it's almost unheard of to get nothing good. Usually I have to decide what I want to keep for myself. Rest goes to my co-op (all family members). In the event of all beans sucking, everything is hashed..... But that has yet to happen.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 29, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Very unique plants that's for sure. Definitely requires space and patience. I have the latter, just not the former.


 I must say I don't see a pure Sat fitting into a cramped space. My hat is off to the micro growers it is not for sissies.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 29, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I must say I don't see a pure Sat fitting into a cramped space. My hat is off to the micro growers it is not for sissies.


It most certainly isn't as I found out. Much respect for anyone with the ability to bring out the full potential of these interesting plant .


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 29, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> It most certainly isn't as I found out. Much respect for anyone with the ability to bring out the full potential of these interesting plant .


seeing as i dislike sativas, that all sounds like a 14 week nightmare. Did you end up with anything smokeable TY?


----------



## littlegiant (Dec 29, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro as long as a plant is still growing don't ever be scared to take cutting late into flower. Lots of people use this technique which is called monstercropping and when you take a clone from in flower the built up hormones will cause the plant to branch out and grow many tops without being topped. Glad you was able to keep that lady that looks good.
> I thought DJ Short didn't mind people using his Blueberry in crosses just not using it to further the line and make money of it but I may be wrong. I've heard a lot of good and bad about him but I don't get into all that cus it doesn't apply to me fareal cus I'm not out here trying to make crosses for sale. It's good tho that there's people in the game that has respect for other people like Bodhi cus most wouldn't give two fucks. More people need to be like this but when you talking big money it can change a bunny rabbit to a wolf





blowincherrypie said:


> Watch how the ones you dont take clones from turn out the best haha Keep the best and get rid of the rest right? Nothing can touch my Goji so they just get ran a couple times then it's on to poppin the next.. I finally got some ladies out of my testers so I'm contemplating just flowering my blue widow and green crack clones in their solo cups to make that space, so I completely feel ya..


Ya normally I don't take clones because I have tons of beans to pop, but this SSDD just looked to special to let go just yet. Cant even say its special yet but ya never know. Just put my 1000w bulb on her at noon.
Hell I could not imagine any more bud sites then it already has. Tons of them. Topped it once.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 29, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> seeing as i dislike sativas, that all sounds like a 14 week nightmare. Did you end up with anything smokeable TY?



I could have gone through and grabbed some of the buds off of one of the plants as there were some on lower branches that were finishing up. Thing is, it would have been more of a pain the ass than worth it as these things were bushes! Honestly the plants could blend in with the background based on how bushy they were and not be noticed. Not your traditional xmas tree type, nor thin and vine like as some sativa hybrids are. Straight up bush.

So both 5 foot tall plants were stripped for hash. Trichome development was actually pretty good to be honest, and I'd bet they'd be great plants given proper space, but they were root bound, and still wanting to go vertical after all this time. I couldn't keep them from blocking light nor from growing into the light. So I'll grab a lowered number hash bag and collect the goodies off of the material I stripped.


----------



## joeshivo (Dec 29, 2014)

I've had the pleasure of growing one of aces' Golden tiger's and man did that thing go wild and stretch like nothing I had ever seen before even though she went into 12 12 from seed lol 

I don't think I'm brave enough to pop the rest of the pack lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 29, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> I've had the pleasure of growing one of aces' Golden tiger's and man did that thing go wild and stretch like nothing I had ever seen before even though she went into 12 12 from seed lol
> 
> I don't think I'm brave enough to pop the rest of the pack lol


I had that with this 22 by Cali con freebie that I grew for the party cup comp. Fucker was up to my hip (I am 6 foot) after being bent over 2 times


----------



## joeshivo (Dec 29, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> I had that with this 22 by Cali con freebie that I grew for the party cup comp. Fucker was up to my hip (I am 6 foot) after being bent over 2 times
> View attachment 3321787


Did you like the smoke.... My patients and I felt like it would make us feel almost drunk it was so strong which is weird since it's a sativa and it even made us feel like we had a hangover when the buzz was wearing off ...


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 29, 2014)

I liked the high, but it was a lemon taste so not really a fan. It is supposed to be some special jack herer they found growing out a bunch of seeds from sensi and selfed it. Real nice resin production, would have been a decent producer for a party cup if I didn't have to finish her early due to smell. 
I traded most of what I got out of those cups for this nice oak dresser that is like valued at 700 dollars from my co-worker, he told his wife he sold it for 5 so she wasn't pissed lol. Long story short I ended up just giving him some cash for some of the 22 back because it was potent and put a big shit eating grin on my face when I smoked it lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 29, 2014)

Put this up in the club 600 thread so figure I would post it here as well.
This lucky charms is making me wonder if there will be any limit to the frost she packs on, bout day 20 (lost track of count a little, not a biggie)


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 29, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Put this up in the club 600 thread so figure I would post it here as well.
> This lucky charms is making me wonder if there will be any limit to the frost she packs on, bout day 20 (lost track of count a little, not a biggie)
> View attachment 3321826


 f#cking gorgeous..


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 29, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> fucking gorgeous..


well thank you sir, I know you have seen quite a few bud pics in your time so I appreciate that.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 29, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> well thank you sir, I know you have seen quite a few bud pics in your time so I appreciate that.


 what medium you growing in natro? i've been thinking of giving tlo a try..


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 29, 2014)

I use roots organic. It is a little pricey, but it is full of a lot of different stuff and plenty of perlite. Reason I switched from FFOF is I heard this stuff isn't as likely to compact and it doesn't, it settles but not like FFOF does.
And FWIW I am not organic, will be when I mix up more super soil but I always end up spending that money on seeds lol.
ETA: Plus I use the soil in my garden bed that I started since switching. Made one last summer with all my soil I saved up, gonna make another this summer strictly for my super hot peppers because I am addicted now lol.
Here is a pic of my tomatoes from this summer, damn things just kept growing lol. They out grew the support system and ripped it out of the ground and kinda imploded on themselves lol. This is a pic from 6/29/14, they were about twice this size by august. I know its hard to tell but that is 3 plants


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 29, 2014)

Out of the hundreds of strains I've grown goji f3 x stardawg may be the loudest most offensive smell I've had yet. Gasoline diesel death coffee skunk 90's dank smell.


----------



## Brobeans (Dec 29, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Out of the hundreds of strains I've grown goji f3 x stardawg may be the loudest most offensive smell I've had yet. Gasoline diesel death coffee skunk 90's dank smell.


Pics?

Also is there an eta when they're gonna be released


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 29, 2014)

Brobeans said:


> Pics?
> 
> Also is there an eta when they're gonna be released


Posted some a page or 2 ago. More coming.

May never be released. I've tested 6 now and only seen 1 come out I believe..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 29, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> Did you like the smoke.... My patients and I felt like it would make us feel almost drunk it was so strong which is weird since it's a sativa and it even made us feel like we had a hangover when the buzz was wearing off ...


If you come to South Africa and you try persuade people Sativas are energetic you will be laughed at. Swazi and Malawi can make your head spin and drain all energy making you fall asleep in twenty minutes. Yes, HUNG OVER, the stuff leaves you a bit frazzled. Our first uppy type weed was all Dutch and my first truly racy sativas aside from early 2000 Kali and some Nightshade was the Dream Beaver.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 30, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> I've had the pleasure of growing one of aces' Golden tiger's and man did that thing go wild and stretch like nothing I had ever seen before even though she went into 12 12 from seed lol
> 
> I don't think I'm brave enough to pop the rest of the pack lol


My seed run of Golden tiger was vegged for 6 weeks, topped twice and none got larger than 5 feet. 

12/12 from seed usually doesn't work well for pure sativas as they are not fully mature until a few weeks in veg. Better to run from clone and hard-top a few times to reduce stretch.


----------



## Brobeans (Dec 30, 2014)

Quick favor guys. I got my list narrowed down to 4 but can only grab 2. What do you guys recommend:

Lucky charms
ancient OG
Goji OG
heaven Mountain


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 30, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> My seed run of Golden tiger was vegged for 6 weeks, topped twice and none got larger than 5 feet.
> 
> 12/12 from seed usually doesn't work well for pure sativas as they are not fully mature until a few weeks in veg. Better to run from clone and hard-top a few times to reduce stretch.


Indeed I haven't grown an untopped plant in YONKS. Even outside a Christmas tree Sat left to do its thing is for brave souls that don't mind a huge green beacon shining to all rippers for miles around. Take them up to five nodes, top, wait till new tops have two nodes and flower, taking bottom two branches as cuts. Works well in my low profile dumbass tent. From there you can start running risks with structure etc. Some gals can go a bit too bushy but hey extra clones woohoo


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 30, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Indeed I haven't grown an untopped plant in YONKS. Even outside a Christmas tree Sat left to do its thing is for brave souls that don't mind a huge green beacon shining to all rippers for miles around. Take them up to five nodes, top, wait till new tops have two nodes and flower, taking bottom two branches as cuts. Works well in my low profile dumbass tent. From there you can start running risks with structure etc. Some gals can go a bit too bushy but hey extra clones woohoo


Gotta have me some pure sativas in my collection. I love them the high is insane. Imma young hippy new age hippy and sativas just go well with lsd and they've got me more higher than indicas. Indicas just have that stone for me to where I can't do shit and I don't like being like that cus Mrs starts complaining lol. But I'll be getting some soon as there's a few I want and hopefully they will be true landraces like they say they're are


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 30, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Gotta have me some pure sativas in my collection. I love them the high is insane. Imma young hippy new age hippy and sativas just go well with lsd and they've got me more higher than indicas. Indicas just have that stone for me to where I can't do shit and I don't like being like that cus Mrs starts complaining lol. But I'll be getting some soon as there's a few I want and hopefully they will be true landraces like they say they're are


If you want racy, you don't want pure sativa, you want specifically Dream Beaver. Then get back to me about mixing it with acid. I am no lightweight when it comes to psychedelics, and I can tell you something like the Dream Beaver even though it SOUNDS perfectly matched for acid, this can be a very dumnass move combining the two before the golden hour (hour six where it all goes smoooooooooootttthhhh but not yet coming down, that perfect hour you know the one). OK so imagine a head full of acid, that edgy coming up scatterbrained vibe of 120mics or that balls to the wall rush of 250 and up, then you hit some weed, and the next thing your heart rate shoots up, your skin tickles and crawls, you become aware of breathing being different... On acid, this feels like a panic attack. Hell it can feel like a panic attack if you have too much or are still getting used to it. On LSD, if not prepared, I can guarantee a few moments of those hellish introspective nightmares. Spin outs etc. I know this because it happened to two friends toking with me. Pulled them straight with some Bubba. So I would say avoid your racy weed before the sixth hour unless you are like me and tend to LIKE your psychedelics on the rougher side. Or used to at least. Only thing I will still use is DMT, I owe my life to DMT, and Ayahuasca. Same active substance sure but not the same thing. Everybody should have Ayahuasca at least once in their lives. It is your birth right and you deserve to experience it.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 30, 2014)

Curious why the federal ban on medical marijuana being repealed hasn't been talked about more. I know it passed very quietly and was hidden in some other bill but..... Good? Bad?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 30, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Curious why the federal ban on medical marijuana being repealed hasn't been talked about more. I know it passed very quietly and was hidden in some other bill but..... Good? Bad?


They just defunded the DEA from going in to medically legal states and fucking with people/businesses that are abiding by state law. They can still come after people that are abusing state laws.... and everyone else not in medical states of course.

A step in the right direction but not nearly far enough IMO.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 30, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> They just defunded the DEA from going in to medically legal states and fucking with people/businesses that are abiding by state law. They can still come after people that are abusing state laws.... and everyone else not in medical states of course.
> 
> A step in the right direction but not nearly far enough IMO.


Totally agree. But in my own personal case, the Feds were my last real worry. My state and county are cool with me, It was DEA (long shot as I'm small potatoes, but still)

Every time the noose loosens a bit it's a relief.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 30, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Totally agree. But in my own personal case, the Feds were my last real worry. My state and county are cool with me, It was DEA (long shot as I'm small potatoes, but still)
> 
> Every time the noose loosens a bit it's a relief.


I never have worried about the Feds. I don't think my 36 plant grow is on their radar.

I worry more about local cops. They can kick my doors down, terrorize my family, take all of my shit (and keep it) even if I'm in compliance with state laws.

Civil forfeiture laws are criminal


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 30, 2014)

Brobeans said:


> Quick favor guys. I got my list narrowed down to 4 but can only grab 2. What do you guys recommend:
> 
> Lucky charms
> ancient OG
> ...


I'd go with Lucky Charms and Gogi. I'll eat your shorts if you don't find a winner in those two packs.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 30, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> If you want racy, you don't want pure sativa, you want specifically Dream Beaver. Then get back to me about mixing it with acid. I am no lightweight when it comes to psychedelics, and I can tell you something like the Dream Beaver even though it SOUNDS perfectly matched for acid, this can be a very dumnass move combining the two before the golden hour (hour six where it all goes smoooooooooootttthhhh but not yet coming down, that perfect hour you know the one). OK so imagine a head full of acid, that edgy coming up scatterbrained vibe of 120mics or that balls to the wall rush of 250 and up, then you hit some weed, and the next thing your heart rate shoots up, your skin tickles and crawls, you become aware of breathing being different... On acid, this feels like a panic attack. Hell it can feel like a panic attack if you have too much or are still getting used to it. On LSD, if not prepared, I can guarantee a few moments of those hellish introspective nightmares. Spin outs etc. I know this because it happened to two friends toking with me. Pulled them straight with some Bubba. So I would say avoid your racy weed before the sixth hour unless you are like me and tend to LIKE your psychedelics on the rougher side. Or used to at least. Only thing I will still use is DMT, I owe my life to DMT, and Ayahuasca. Same active substance sure but not the same thing. Everybody should have Ayahuasca at least once in their lives. It is your birth right and you deserve to experience it.


I'm def like you Hamish when it comes to my psychedelics. What your describing to me sounds perfect and exactly what I want and need for when I'm fuckin with psychedelics. I haven't done acid in a long time now had been messing with shrooms heavy and the DMT. That DMT is the shit even tho it doesn't last super long it's a major eye opener. Hard to find it now where I live and I've been contemplating on making my own but never had Ayahuasca but have heard about it. I guess that'll be on my bucket list now to find that. 

Man I envy you guys even tho you still aren't all the way kosher with the Feds. But there will be a day when medical people won't have to worry one bit but since these states are making it legal and having success they really need to look into lifting the federal ban period. This plant isn't harming anyone it's curing major health issues and hopefully we will be able enjoy this wonderful plant without ever having to worry about being imprisioned for it


----------



## Brobeans (Dec 30, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'd go with Lucky Charms and Gogi. I'll eat your shorts if you don't find a winner in those two packs.


Will do. Thank you! I'm really contemplating grabbing a third pack. heaven mountain is tempting... Wish there was more info about this one tho


----------



## Mr.Head (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll be starting some Heaven Mountains soon I think. Obviously won't have any sort of report up for months. Thinking I might run some Heaven Mountain and Love Triangle before my next round of testers since the last round all hermed out and I'm going to need some smoke.


----------



## joeshivo (Dec 30, 2014)

One particular pheno of heaven mountain that I grew is maybe my top favorite strain ever....

She was fat, smelly, and the taste is unreal... I've never seen Shoe's smoke report of his muff cabbage, but it has to be similar to his


----------



## joeshivo (Dec 30, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> My seed run of Golden tiger was vegged for 6 weeks, topped twice and none got larger than 5 feet.
> 
> 12/12 from seed usually doesn't work well for pure sativas as they are not fully mature until a few weeks in veg. Better to run from clone and hard-top a few times to reduce stretch.



I ran 2 golden tiger and one was significantly shorter and smaller all around then the other one... Whatever you popped sure sounds a lot more tame then the wild beast I ran.... Was your Buzz similar to mine by chance?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 30, 2014)

joeshivo said:


> I ran 2 golden tiger and one was significantly shorter and smaller all around then the other one... Whatever you popped sure sounds a lot more tame then the wild beast I ran.... Was your Buzz similar to mine by chance?


I ran three females… 

thai dom- seed run, topped once right before flower. 






malawi dom- seed run






mix pheno keeper after a few runs-- really great puff but all 3 needed a few months cure to bring out the full power…. it's not racy, but warm feel good no burnout ganja. shit eating grin.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 30, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm def like you Hamish when it comes to my psychedelics. What your describing to me sounds perfect and exactly what I want and need for when I'm fuckin with psychedelics. I haven't done acid in a long time now had been messing with shrooms heavy and the DMT. That DMT is the shit even tho it doesn't last super long it's a major eye opener. Hard to find it now where I live and I've been contemplating on making my own but never had Ayahuasca but have heard about it. I guess that'll be on my bucket list now to find that.
> 
> Man I envy you guys even tho you still aren't all the way kosher with the Feds. But there will be a day when medical people won't have to worry one bit but since these states are making it legal and having success they really need to look into lifting the federal ban period. This plant isn't harming anyone it's curing major health issues and hopefully we will be able enjoy this wonderful plant without ever having to worry about being imprisioned for it


All you need is some Mimosa Hostilis root bark, totally legal it gets used for an opulent purple dye pigment, and then read Mr. E Duck's "extractioms explained" thread, get some tea leaves and practice with making caffeine powder. Once you have the whole Ph thang down it is a breeze.


----------



## Positivity (Dec 31, 2014)

Brobeans said:


> Will do. Thank you! I'm really contemplating grabbing a third pack. heaven mountain is tempting... Wish there was more info about this one tho



Just pulled a few, 4 girls. 3 had a similar frosty, chunky, stature. 1 had a looser structure, much longer flowering, and not much odor.

The 3 chunky ones looked the same but 1 had a strong fuel smell, the other a milder version, and the last had a bit of berry mixed in.

I may do a smoke report later but they were grown with just 50w so not the best representation..

Kept 2 phenos for now, not sure which one i like better, their both nice. 1 fuely the other a little berry mixed in


----------



## Brobeans (Dec 31, 2014)

Positivity said:


> Just pulled a few, 4 girls. 3 had a similar frosty, chunky, stature. 1 had a looser structure, much longer flowering, and not much odor.
> 
> The 3 chunky ones looked the same but 1 had a strong fuel smell, the other a milder version, and the last had a bit of berry mixed in.
> 
> ...


For real please do a smoke report lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 31, 2014)

Brobeans said:


> Will do. Thank you! I'm really contemplating grabbing a third pack. heaven mountain is tempting... Wish there was more info about this one tho


Only thing I needed to know about Heaven Mountain was the parentage. GUTTED no outdoor this year, them packs will stay in the vault till I have a nice big space for them, I just know they won't waste it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 31, 2014)

About a week from up can and flower, some Zombie Dong, and some Congo x Goji. Good female count on the latter 4 out of 5 and Zombie Dong looks like all girls BUT it has those strange primordial flowers that can go either way, in major suspense with them lol. One confirmed for sure girl...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 31, 2014)

Magnificent structure on the Congo x Goji


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2014)

Testers have thrown preflowers and girs are transplanted.
O/D x SL
2 males 4 females



Uk x SL
5 males 6 females


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 31, 2014)

Tigermelon appy just got a sample smoke. A branch had broken and dried earlier than the plant.

exotic tasting weed. Melons/mangos with a definite musky Moroccan incense thing. Something soapy as well.

I WAS up and drinking coffee but now i'm laying back down. LOL. Very body relaxing.

I'd be stoked if I'd bought this pack for sure.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 31, 2014)

Brobeans said:


> Will do. Thank you! I'm really contemplating grabbing a third pack. heaven mountain is tempting... Wish there was more info about this one tho


That's a pretty tempting one too! Considering that the Appalachia male is done you may want to scoop that one up. Gogi can always be purchased some other time.

Honestly, you'll probably love whatever you get. Bodhi is the only breeder that I've tried where I've loved every strain that I've grown. Gogi, Dream Lotus, SSDD, and Blood Orange (this one just wrapping up) have all been grade A genetics. The guy has a real knack for breeding


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 31, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's a pretty tempting one too! Considering that the Appalachia male is done you may want to scoop that one up. Gogi can always be purchased some other time.
> 
> Honestly, you'll probably love whatever you get. Bodhi is the only breeder that I've tried where I've loved every strain that I've grown. Gogi, Dream Lotus, SSDD, and Blood Orange (this one just wrapping up) have all been grade A genetics. The guy has a real knack for breeding


Agree. I've been toying with other breeders this past year. I'm finding GREAT stuff but also some real JUNK mixed in. With B I have yet to grow a junk strain. Every single PLANT has been at LEAST B+


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 31, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I owe my life to DMT, and Ayahuasca. Same active substance sure but not the same thing. Everybody should have Ayahuasca at least once in their lives. It is your birth right and you deserve to experience it.


I'm going to tell my wife that it's my birthright damnit! Hopefully I'll get the go ahead.

I haven't had a trip since well before I had kids. Needless to say I miss the deemer terribly!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 31, 2014)

Al Yamoni said:


> I'm going to tell my wife that it's my birthright damnit! Hopefully I'll get the go ahead.
> 
> I haven't had a trip since well before I had kids. Needless to say I miss the deemer terribly!


Lol... my wife has a thang for acid and salvia divinorum in particular    Don't bring salvia anywhere near me though, weird ass bloody woman that is won't mess with her again. Salvia is twisted as fuk.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 31, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Agree. I've been toying with other breeders this past year. I'm finding GREAT stuff but also some real JUNK mixed in. With B I have yet to grow a junk strain. Every single PLANT has been at LEAST B+


when it comes to the point of pulling the trigger, I find it very hard to leave out Bodhi gear and try something else these days. Variety is the spice of life blah blah, but I would agree if all varieties were the good. But B is next level. NEXT LEVEL. Everybody else is a lame and distant second. However, the results my buddy is getting with Karma gear are what I deem MIND BLOWING. Gonna do some Karma runs this year for sure.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 1, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Lol... my wife has a thang for acid and salvia divinorum in particular    Don't bring salvia anywhere near me though, weird ass bloody woman that is won't mess with her again. Salvia is twisted as fuk.


Funny you say that, I've had a couple gnarled up experiences with the black crud that terrify me to this day.

One of the times I experienced fire and extreme pain only to have the physical pain actually manifest itself in minor burns along the side of my face and down my neck and chest.

The trip: being tied down while a demon from above drooled lava over the same area where the burns manifested themselves.

The human mind is so extremely powerful it blows me away. Yeah Fuck salvia.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 1, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Funny you say that, I've had a couple gnarled up experiences with the black crud that terrify me to this day.
> 
> One of the times I experienced fire and extreme pain only to have the physical pain actually manifest itself in minor burns along the side of my face and down my neck and chest.
> 
> ...


I ate a little page of papers with the Campnells Tomato Soup can printed on them, apparently they were strong idk I ate twenty so I don't think it mattered much, was at a little rave called Earth Dance, 2000 or 2001 ish and what happened was my arm caught fire. Not really I mean other people couldn't see it but there I was trying to rap to people with flames and smoke coming off my arm complete with burning sensation. One of the most ridiculous hallucinations ever. Was quite hard to cope with, funny thing is I was insanely introverted up to this trip, only way I could cope was by talking to anybody that would listen, in torrents. Had no problems shooting my mouth off ever since. I managed eight hours with this burning arm, some spectacular experiences on the way like watching a group of monks chant away the rain (no really, it rained everywhere but on the party itself was mental), but after eight hours of this I hit a fat line of ketamine which just sorted out all discomfort, and hit the dancefloor like a fucking tornado lol. Hux Flux live, it was epic.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> The trip: being tied down while a demon from above drooled lava over the same area where the burns manifested themselves.




You hear things.......


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 1, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I ate a little page of papers with the Campnells Tomato Soup can printed on them, apparently they were strong idk I ate twenty so I don't think it mattered much, was at a little rave called Earth Dance, 2000 or 2001 ish and what happened was my arm caught fire. Not really I mean other people couldn't see it but there I was trying to rap to people with flames and smoke coming off my arm complete with burning sensation. One of the most ridiculous hallucinations ever. Was quite hard to cope with, funny thing is I was insanely introverted up to this trip, only way I could cope was by talking to anybody that would listen, in torrents. Had no problems shooting my mouth off ever since. I managed eight hours with this burning arm, some spectacular experiences on the way like watching a group of monks chant away the rain (no really, it rained everywhere but on the party itself was mental), but after eight hours of this I hit a fat line of ketamine which just sorted out all discomfort, and hit the dancefloor like a fucking tornado lol. Hux Flux live, it was epic.


You're a fuckin G. I miss ketamine too!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 1, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> You're a fuckin G. I miss ketamine too!


LOL... those days are long gone for me too. Used to be tons of people in our circle doing the India mission, sending back bicycles and other things stuffed with Parvati charas, and cases of rose water bottles with the contents substituted for medical grade K500. Since like 2003 the chemists stopped selling K to travellers so no more access to medical (HUMAN) grade meant that was that. Was fun but hell looking back we did some stuuuuuuuuuuuppppiiiiiiidddd things. The world can be happy I have grown up muahahahahahahahaha


----------



## torontoke (Jan 1, 2015)

I thought salvia was awesome the first five times i tried it.
Til the last time i did it.
I rented a cottage waited til the kids went to sleep walked out waist deep in a lake did two big bong rips of it 80x strength.
Longest run from the creature in the black lagoon ever.
It cost me a $200 bong and ridicule from my ex for years lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 1, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I thought salvia was awesome the first five times i tried it.
> Til the last time i did it.
> I rented a cottage waited til the kids went to sleep walked out waist deep in a lake did two big bong rips of it 80x strength.
> Longest run from the creature in the black lagoon ever.
> It cost me a $200 bong and ridicule from my ex for years lol


Damn I needed to try the salvia you guys had cus when I tried it it was straight bunk nothing like everyone was talking about. Never tried it again but iono if I wanna go through what yall went through so I'll think I'll keep my distance from it and just stick to what I know lol


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes. Fuck salvia.

It's all about shoveling a couple grams of deem rock into a volcano vaporizer.

Blast. Off.


----------



## ActionHanks (Jan 1, 2015)

The first (and last) time I did salvia,I felt like I was on another planet with 5-10x earths gravity and my vision was literally inverting lol. I feel like i got off lucky though, everyone I know that's ever done intense doses talk about monsters and all sorts of other horrifying whathavenots


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 1, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> You hear things.......


 I knew something was up with you...


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 1, 2015)

I remember my dad calling me into the living room to show me this "stupid idiot" tripping on some salvia on the news like yesterday. I remember he said " do you see how much of an idiot this guy looks like" lol but all that did for me seeing this guy trip legally for such a short amount of time, made me want to smoke salvia more than anything at the the time lol. I actually got a hold of it a few months later and me and my buddy bought and smoked some to honor that years 4/20 and I loved it. I was trying to walk to the car from the woods and I was walking like golem from Lord of The Rings, my body/mind just wouldn't let me stand up straight and walk. Once I got back to the car in The middle of the nowhere I hit the bowl again and as I'm blowing smoke out the window there was a kid that must of been around 5 to 7 was on his bicycle 2 inches away from the window staring blankly straight at me. I then laughed so hard for like 2 or 3 minutes that I couldn't breathe and it was scaring the shit out of me, but I still couldn't stop laughing. I never saw The boy after the effects wore off but my buddy did so I never I didn't see anything. My friend said when he smoked some he was painting the mountains and the clouds together. All in all my experience with salvia was pleasent.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 2, 2015)

Growing wings made of pure crystal, launching out my body soaring to a place I could only describe as 'HOME' and meeting four 'entities' that felt like re uniting with lng lost family, only to be asked "what the fuck are you doing back already? LEAVE. Coming back to my body racked with depression, got kicked out of HOME. That is what I dislike Salvia for. With DMT I feel embraced not rejected. I liked my wings. Salvia should not be smoked as extract. Waaaaaay too powerful. Get the pure normal leaf, and CHAIN SMOKE bong loads. Between seven and thirteen bongs is enough for total breakthrough experience, a strong cut will do it in three loads. Smoke till you cant see the bong or let go of it, never made it to 15 bongs myself so the idea of an 80x or even 20x is ridiculous, kinda like eating the page instead of a window pane. A mate of mine kicked meth by micro dosing salvia, chewing very small amounts. A loose acquimtance cured his chronic depression with micro doses too, as well as his migraine.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 2, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I thought salvia was awesome the first five times i tried it.
> Til the last time i did it.
> I rented a cottage waited til the kids went to sleep walked out waist deep in a lake did two big bong rips of it 80x strength.
> Longest run from the creature in the black lagoon ever.
> It cost me a $200 bong and ridicule from my ex for years lol


Seeing the lights approach, being enveloped by this godawful roar before the portal opens and a bearded face appears, enquiring if you are lost/need a ride, only to be met with the response:"Are you God? Because I have been looking for YOU all night buddy" true story.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jan 2, 2015)

This thread is so far from where it should be (off topic)- its no wonder I dont get more involved over here.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 2, 2015)

Upstate2626 said:


> This thread is so far from where it should be (off topic)- its no wonder I dont get more involved over here.


He's right. Back to Bodhi info. Got some Space Cake on the way whose grown these before? Any pix?


----------



## ActionHanks (Jan 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> He's right. Back to Bodhi info. Got some Space Cake on the way whose grown these before? Any pix?


Not me, but I'm curious did you scoop those up through Hnamigo?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 2, 2015)

ActionHanks said:


> Not me, but I'm curious did you scoop those up through Hnamigo?


Yea I sure did. Been trying to get a good Forum cross as SinMints are always gone and I don't buy from Euro banks anymore cus they're overpriced but yea def curious about them and Strange Love


----------



## ActionHanks (Jan 2, 2015)

I LOVED strange love. Thing is, I think I got an instant karma leaning pheno cause the buds were fat and the yield was generous. I'd trust B's cut of anything as well I think his bubba cut has done a lot of great things, SSDD, Ikarma, BBhill


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 2, 2015)

ActionHanks said:


> I LOVED strange love. Thing is, I think I got an instant karma leaning pheno cause the buds were fat and the yield was generous. I'd trust B's cut of anything as well I think his bubba cut has done a lot of great things, SSDD, Ikarma, BBhill


Probably you got any pix of her. Did she show any traits of Forum at all? I bet her flavor was crazy good. And your right about his Bubba. All his Bubba crosses are special and most Bodhi representers have a special place for one of his Bubba crosses so that'll be the next one I grab from him


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 2, 2015)

So sadly Bodhi plants trick me again in their early sexing. Looks like I've got another male Ancient OG, and another Pagoda male. Sadness 

Happily other plants are ready to go in their place to figure out their sex. I'm probably going to put two TER up in their place.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 2, 2015)

Upstate2626 said:


> This thread is so far from where it should be (off topic)- its no wonder I dont get more involved over here.


Aw don't be so stuck up. Bodhi did his thesis on Ayahuasca shamanism. So the discussion is very much in the spirit of Bodhi Seeds. I think the real reason you don't get more involved is: you have nothing to contribute, you dont have a shenaniganizing spirit, you don't know how to skip the parts that don't interest you, etc etc. Has nothing to do with a very brief and recent discussion, and if it does, your psychic ability astounds me seeing as your lack of participation is not recent. So, would you like some cheese with that whine?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 2, 2015)

Y'all crazy. I have never tried Salvia or anything past mushrooms. I did mushrooms for the first time in about 15 years last year also and had a blast. 15 years prior I ate way too much and had a very bad time. It took me that long to get over it and want to try again. I also had a terrible experience last year sitting my wife through her terrible salvia trip. We were both fucking stupid in that we were both inexperienced as both user and sitter and it was just an overall bad time. I almost want to say traumatic. 

I've seen the Ayahuasca documentaries and shows about it. I'd be willing to try that for spiritual/healing reasons but I think only under the watch of a real shaman who is experienced in dealing with the spirit realms. I don't think I'd ever consider doing some straight up DMT or even Salvia here in Canada. Too crazy for me.


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 2, 2015)

For me it was easier to relax and enjoy the ride with Dmt than any other psychedelic so far. Shrooms always seem to be too bring ne to the floor and acid last too long. Swish I could try peyote one day though.....


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 2, 2015)

Upstate2626 said:


> This thread is so far from where it should be (off topic)- its no wonder I dont get more involved over here.


Please stay! Whoever you are...


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 2, 2015)

Kinda out grown hallucinogens. Don't get me wrong, easily have been one of the top 5 experiences of my life but I simply can't spend that many hours whacked out of my mind. Got shit to do, but they definitely have their place. Salvia was the first drug I ever tried. Can't say I'd ever do it again, it's not particularly enjoyable experience


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 2, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> For me it was easier to relax and enjoy the ride with Dmt than any other psychedelic so far. Shrooms always seem to be too bring ne to the floor and acid last too long. Swish I could try *peyote* one day though.....


My favorite trip to date. (after I puked my intestines out).


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 2, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> My favorite trip to date. (after I puked my intestines out).



Do you always vomit?


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 2, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Kinda out grown hallucinogens. Don't get me wrong, easily have been one of the top 5 experiences of my life but I simply can't spend that many hours whacked out of my mind. Got shit to do, but they definitely have their place. Salvia was the first drug I ever tried. Can't say I'd ever do it again, it's not particularly enjoyable experience


I kind of agree. But if I don't have a trip every once in awhile, the monotony of said "shit to do" will overwhelm me and make me want to abandon it all and ride the rails with the hobos.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 2, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Do you always vomit?


Ya know, I'm not sure? I only did it one time when camping in the desert. One of my friends had met these 2 native american girls from one of the reservations. They camped with us and brought 2 grocery bags full of buttons.

Mushrooms don't make me puke and I have a pretty iron clad gut.... But I puked my BRAINS out. Right after that is when shit got PRIMAL. 

LOL. I just remembered... At one point when it was VERY intense i wandered into a patch of jumping cactus (I literally thought we were under the sea and I was chilin in a patch of coral) Had to have friends yank several outta me as I tripped my BALLS away.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 2, 2015)

hello all!

first F2 project of lucky charms is coming along nicely! i also have one sunshine daydream that i hit with the male lucky charms but she doesn't look like she will produce many seeds for me at this point. she was on the small side and didn't stretch very much so she won't produce a lot but i am excited about the extra seeds off of her.

snuck in while they're in the dark and grabbed a few pictures of the lucky charms:




i just hit some of the lower branches and yet i think some of the main cola also has a few seeds in there; the pollen certainly can get all over the girls. as soon as there is room and the seeds have dried, i'll be popping some.

also, i'm an unofficial bodhi tester thanks to an RIU acquaintance  who was kind enough to send me some testers. thank you! i'm waiting on gogi qm x sl to pop. i also threw in two more sunshine daydream and one of them turned out to have three cotyledons and three first leaves popping out. i'll post up a picture as it grows.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll have to snap some photos in a moment. Lights coming on soon and the one lucky charms f2 I've got coming along is looking swell as well


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> also, i'm an unofficial bodhi tester thanks to an RIU acquaintance  who was kind enough to send me some testers. thank you! i'm waiting on gogi qm x sl to pop.


A-ha. Having outed yourself, you are now an _official _tester. The master [Bodhi] looks forward to your experiences, and reports. 

That should be some killer smoke.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 2, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> A-ha. Having outed yourself, you are now an _official _tester. The master [Bodhi] looks forward to your experiences, and reports.
> 
> That should be some killer smoke.


 i'm _official_! i'm looking forward to trying it too since i got it from someone who has very similar tastes in smoke as i do i plan on taking great notes for Bodhi!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 2, 2015)

bluedream x 88g13hp


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 2, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Kinda out grown hallucinogens. Don't get me wrong, easily have been one of the top 5 experiences of my life but I simply can't spend that many hours whacked out of my mind. Got shit to do, but they definitely have their place. Salvia was the first drug I ever tried. Can't say I'd ever do it again, it's not particularly enjoyable experience


The reason I turned into a good boy too. The down time is waaaaaay too much considering my lifestyle goals. They have moved along to memory lane aside from the very short acting ones, anything else I would like to be on a decent holiday with days to burn so I can relax out of it properly. Not cryimg about it, the memories are fantastic.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 3, 2015)

Temple of Larry. Lets call it day 1 of bloom


Nepali OG X Good Medicine. Finally in bloom


And that beautifully funky SSDD #2 She wanted to be transplanted a while ago..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 3, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> For me it was easier to relax and enjoy the ride with Dmt than any other psychedelic so far. Shrooms always seem to be too bring ne to the floor and acid last too long. Swish I could try peyote one day though.....


Thoughts from my own skull.. (Cept the peyote part.)


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 3, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Do you always vomit?


If you're doing it right. It literally kicks you in the guts!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 3, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Temple of Larry. Lets call it day 1 of bloom
> View attachment 3324228
> 
> Nepali OG X Good Medicine. Finally in bloom
> ...


Now these are some happy ladies! Spectacular. Looks like you might have quite a dense flower room pretty soon. Anyway damn pretty plants looks like your soil mix is dialled in beyond belief.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 3, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> bluedream x 88g13hpView attachment 3324150 View attachment 3324156


Beautiful!!!! Looks like Ghash has put its mark on the Blue Dream very well. Looks like added frost and nice structure. What the smells like on those ladies? Great work bro. Mines are passing the seedling stage now and hopefully will start taking off soon


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Beautiful!!!! Looks like Ghash has put its mark on the Blue Dream very well. Looks like added frost and nice structure. What the smells like on those ladies? Great work bro. Mines are passing the seedling stage now and hopefully will start taking off soon


That's funny seeing as GHASH is nowhere near this cross. Difference between GHASH and Bodhi's G13HP mate. Don't know how everybody ends up calling it GHASH but anyhoo


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 3, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> That's funny seeing as GHASH is nowhere near this cross. Difference between GHASH and Bodhi's G13HP mate. Don't know how everybody ends up calling it GHASH but anyhoo


What can you call then bro. I mean is it the Deadly G I mean isn't it suppose to be ndnguys 88G13/Hashplant. Isnt that the name it's called cus I talked with a breeder who breeds with Bodhi gear and gets it from him and he called it Ghash too so iono but I wanna have my info right tho


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 3, 2015)

Ancient OG male. A fucking stinker! Damn I've never had these odds of male plants, 4/5 and the other one is still not showing. Really love the structure on these plants though and hoping I can find a female eventually. 
 

Here is a Pagoda male.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Ancient OG male. A fucking stinker! Damn I've never had these odds of male plants, 4/5 and the other one is still not showing. Really love the structure on these plants though and hoping I can find a female eventually.
> View attachment 3324358
> 
> Here is a Pagoda male.
> View attachment 3324366


Damn thats crazy. Sorry to hear about more males.

Stinky how? I got my 3 females in flower now and they are gettinf the stretch on.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 3, 2015)

Here's Blueberry Hill. Little fading going on buts she's getting close to done. About to give her a bit more to get her across the finish line in about two weeks.
 
 

Lucky Charms F2, coming along!
 

Snow Queen, rocking that 3 leaf throughout.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 3, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn thats crazy. Sorry to hear about more males.
> 
> Stinky how? I got my 3 females in flower now and they are gettinf the stretch on.


Like total skunk but it has this odd sweetness to it. The other males were similar. Honestly they are more strong in odor than some of my other plants almost completed with flowering. Bit of a fuel aroma to it as well, but these you definitely don't want to attempt with out a good filter. I can only hope the other plant I've got is a female. I've got high hopes for this strain yet haven't gotten a lady yet.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 3, 2015)

Okay so I've got two open spots and I'm trying to guess which ones I should give a go. I've got one TER that has female preflowers, and for the record, none of the TER v2 have been auto flowering for me. I've got a Lemon Zinger that's showing female, and I have another Lucky Charms female showing. 

My guess is the other Pagoda is a male, the other Lemon Zinger is a male, and the other TER is a male based on what I'm seeing. 

So who should take the two spots available? Lemon Zinger, Lucky Charms, TER?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 3, 2015)

Lets get some tranquil up in this bitch is my vote.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 3, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Lets get some tranquil up in this bitch is my vote.


That's what I'm thinking. Some TER and will spice it up with Lemon Zinger as the one I lost was looking very promising. Some other spaces will be opening up as Maple Leaf Indica, China Yunnan and Blueberry Hill are finishing up. Both MLI and China Yunnan are not looking like they will stay around for another go. Both while being very good totem poles of producers, are far less attractive and not nearly as loud in aromas. Smoke test will tell for sure but by appearance, they won't make the cut


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah im voting for the ter aswell.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 3, 2015)

just like blueberry muffins


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 3, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Now these are some happy ladies! Spectacular. Looks like you might have quite a dense flower room pretty soon. Anyway damn pretty plants looks like your soil mix is dialled in beyond belief.


Truly, thank you my brotha. That means alot. I compost tons of household scraps. My composting area is larger than my garden with two huge rolling composters. I feed the worms only compost and I'm constantly sifting that and adding to my soil bins adjusting with a lil coco and perlite here and there. And that's my whole game.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> What can you call then bro. I mean is it the Deadly G I mean isn't it suppose to be ndnguys 88G13/Hashplant. Isnt that the name it's called cus I talked with a breeder who breeds with Bodhi gear and gets it from him and he called it Ghash too so iono but I wanna have my info right tho


I hate to do this to you man... Calicat we need your encyclopedia of can a knowledge here lol... I don't want to fudge the details if it is important to you, but far as I have been informed it is a case of similar parents but different crosses by different people, but both are 88G13HP by technical definition. All I know is I was corrected on this one a few times when i called it GHASH...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 4, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Truly, thank you my brotha. That means alot. I compost tons of household scraps. My composting area is larger than my garden with two huge rolling composters. I feed the worms only compost and I'm constantly sifting that and adding to my soil bins adjusting with a lil coco and perlite here and there. And that's my whole game.


Plus rep if I still could. IT IS ALL ABOUT THE COMPOST! Those girls are spoiled rotten. Couldn't get better humic material if they tried. Truly beautiful. Nothing like working with your own compost, such Zen, never feel bad after some time turning and playing with it. I also have a whole composting she right next to my soil shed, my pride and joy!


----------



## calicat (Jan 4, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I hate to do this to you man... Calicat we need your encyclopedia of can a knowledge here lol... I don't want to fudge the details if it is important to you, but far as I have been informed it is a case of similar parents but different crosses by different people, but both are 88G13HP by technical definition. All I know is I was corrected on this one a few times when i called it GHASH...


Lol not even. The first time I ever read Ghash being thrown out was by Motarebel and Hazeman. Probably Bodhi and NdnGuy would be able to furnish information to help clear the confusion. And you are correct that is the speculation that has revolved for quite sometime concerning Ghash. And that rabbit hole goes a little deeper lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 4, 2015)

Well I'll just call it 88G13/Hashplant so we don't have any confusion. The Chem 3 x 88G13/Hashplant are doing well and I'll be topping them by the end of the week. All plants will be at the new house by Sunday so wish me luck on getting them there


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 4, 2015)

Just did some transplanting. Of the four Afkan x Snow Lotus, 3 of them have a tall, mid spaced nodes, with one being more stout. Branching is non existing at this point. Of the Afkan x 88gHP, one is getting roots in the bucket from me accidently breaking it at the base of its stem. The rest are looking great. Kinda in the teenage phase of their growth. Pinching them to promote more branching, overall everything is looking good in the garden.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 4, 2015)

calicat said:


> Lol not even. The first time I ever read Ghash being thrown out was by Motarebel and Hazeman. Probably Bodhi and NdnGuy would be able to furnish information to help clear the confusion. And you are correct that is the speculation that has revolved for quite sometime concerning Ghash. And that rabbit hole goes a little deeper lol.


The breeder who called it the same was the breeder for Dankonomics Seeds. He got the Clusterfunk from Bodhi prerelease and bred Stardawg to it. Got some stuff from him to that I'll be popping soon that I believe a lot of you will like


----------



## calicat (Jan 4, 2015)

And another commercial breeder that uses B genetics. Good for us consumers because its an insurmountable task to acquire all his releases. Always good to have alternate choices. In about a year or so add about 12 plus to the growing list.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2015)

Stardawg x clusterfunk sounds like some fuego. .


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 4, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Stardawg x clusterfunk sounds like some fuego. .


Hell yea widow. You should see the pic of it. It's resembles your Stardawg a lil but I think he's a purple pheno and of course the Clusterfunk has some pretty colors so it looks very promising. He also has some Goji x Banana Kush that sound so flavorful too


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> The breeder who called it the same was the breeder for Dankonomics Seeds. He got the Clusterfunk from Bodhi prerelease and bred Stardawg to it. Got some stuff from him to that I'll be popping soon that I believe a lot of you will like


All the best with the move that sounds stressful man. None in flower I take it, that would require nerves of steel. Keeping in mind quite a few breeders use GHASH for G13HP as has been pointed out here, we can accept that it is slang for any G13HP the same way people started referring to Afghan as affy. Might have been a specific phenonat first but usage determined a different meaning I feel.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 4, 2015)

Here's a great way to move your plants safely and discreetly. I had to use this technique to clear out my property for a surprise 24 hour inspection notice last year. 1 WEEK FROM HARVEST!

Buy some Sono Tubes from Home depot. With the help of someone gently slide the plant down into the tube from the top. Lay flat and pull the plant out from the bottom or slide the tube off the top if short enough to do indoors(I laid down a clean plastic sheet).

I didn't even have to use the saucers but they can be taped on for extra discretion.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 4, 2015)

Genius! I love the crafty ways people use to do what they do.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 5, 2015)

Cannabis people are some of the smartest people on earth. You'd be suprise what a stoner can do lol


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 5, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Stardawg x clusterfunk sounds like some fuego. .


I second that!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 5, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Here's a great way to move your plants safely and discreetly. I had to use this technique to clear out my property for a surprise 24 hour inspection notice last year. 1 WEEK FROM HARVEST!
> 
> Buy some Sono Tubes from Home depot. With the help of someone gently slide the plant down into the tube from the top. Lay flat and pull the plant out from the bottom or slide the tube off the top if short enough to do indoors(I laid down a clean plastic sheet).
> 
> I didn't even have to use the saucers but they can be taped on for extra discretion.


Fucking genius. I'm not one to possess nerves of steel but that is very neat.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 5, 2015)

So I made a rookie mistake and didn't top the ToL according to my height restrictions on the account of she's so perdy..

Now I am going to be playing pinch the top for the next 8-10 weeks for the Nepali-Meds as well.

She's a good ten inches from my lights and we're only in two weeks..


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 5, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Here's a great way to move your plants safely and discreetly. I had to use this technique to clear out my property for a surprise 24 hour inspection notice last year. 1 WEEK FROM HARVEST!
> 
> Buy some Sono Tubes from Home depot. With the help of someone gently slide the plant down into the tube from the top. Lay flat and pull the plant out from the bottom or slide the tube off the top if short enough to do indoors(I laid down a clean plastic sheet).
> 
> I didn't even have to use the saucers but they can be taped on for extra discretion.


Those would be perfect if I hadn't topped them lol. I'm just gonna use the moving truck I'll have when we move the major stuff. Late night transport should be fine pulling straight into the garage straight into be tent home.

Only have four in flower right now and the rest are the Chem 3 x 88G13/Hashplant babies which will prolly be brought over today at the new house in my truck. Don't like not being with my ladies scared somebody gonna get into the old house and get them but I have family that's a few doors down so hopefully nothing will happen with them being close


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 5, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> So I made a rookie mistake and didn't top the ToL according to my height restrictions on the account of she's so perdy..
> 
> Now I am going to be playing pinch the top for the next 8-10 weeks for the Nepali-Meds as well.
> 
> She's a good ten inches from my lights and we're only in two weeks..View attachment 3325610


Try training those girls down some. Put a small weight on end of training line or whatever to help bring the height down. Gorgeous lady tho and hopefully they don't stretch too hard on you


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 5, 2015)

Just finished growing a 5 pack of synergy. First pheno I had 1 female smaller yield nice frost, leaves turned purple late in flower. Second pheno I had 2 of and this is a large yielding super chunky buds with a nice bit of frost on them.

This is the larger yielding pheno haven't smoked it yet.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Try training those girls down some. Put a small weight on end of training line or whatever to help bring the height down. Gorgeous lady tho and hopefully they don't stretch too hard on you


Wow! I never thought of weights. Thank you aj!


----------



## daybreaker (Jan 5, 2015)

D619 said:


> Speaking of Lemon P. I'm waiting for the re-drop, and hoping Clusterfunk Remix come along too.


I got lemon penetration as a freebie with my seedsman order last xmas.looking forward to popping.i got 4 and they are huge seeds.anyone grow the L.P?


----------



## daybreaker (Jan 5, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i'll admit it; i was a little worried sending almost $200 in the mail without registering it, but it got there! looks like my blue tara and other non-bodhi beans will be mailed soon! whew!!
> 
> fingers crossed for the next two orders i made with beansman!  yeah, did i mention i was not going to be buying any more beans this year?  because apparently i didn't mean it.  but when an extra pack of SSDD showed, i had to get it. looks like there are two packs left too--still contemplating buying one more pack!
> 
> it is an addiction and i need an intervention. well, maybe in a few years...


I have the same addiction.hello my name is daybreaker and im a bean addict!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 5, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> I have the same addiction.hello my name is daybreaker and im a bean addict!!!


Hi Daybreaker...imma bean addict too have been clean for only a day I relasped yesterday lol!!!


----------



## daybreaker (Jan 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hi Daybreaker...imma bean addict too have been clean for only a day I relasped yesterday lol!!!


yup I hear its right up there with cigarettes and meth.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm a little too old for the pokemon generation but I call it the pokemon effect.

Gotta catch em all!

..... It's fucking impossible though haha. I try to collect but I'm poor. My collection can easily fit inside a shoebox with PLENTY of room to spare. Maybe 15-20 different strains? I should count.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 5, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> I have the same addiction.hello my name is daybreaker and im a bean addict!!!


hello, daybreaker, i'm still a bean addict too...i just received my seedsman confirmation this morning another pack of sunshine daydream is on its way!


----------



## daybreaker (Jan 5, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm a little too old for the pokemon generation but I call it the pokemon effect.
> 
> Gotta catch em all!
> 
> ..... It's fucking impossible though haha. I try to collect but I'm poor. My collection can easily fit inside a shoebox with PLENTY of room to spare. Maybe 15-20 different strains? I should count.


I figger if you have at least a years stock of kickass beans...you could wait,but its so true.Lets say the Goji Og for instance...so hyped up and all the pics are amazing,but if you get the tap to getm and you wait 3 hours,too bad sucka they already gone...so ima wait this time cuz last time I had my bean allowance and bought the rugburn and the casper og then BOOM I kid you not the very next day Goji came around again.same thing with GGG Elephantizer and the grape stomper.Although the Hawaiian grapestomper is available...oh shit why did I say anything.LOL


undercovergrow said:


> hello, daybreaker, i'm still a bean addict too...i just received my seedsman confirmation this morning another pack of sunshine daydream is on its way!


Its ok undercover we'll get through this together ...LOL


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 5, 2015)

Plenty Aloha Grapestomper to go around. Not many people getting those and very surprised by it but actually not cus there's just so many good breeders out there now. Especially since we have the usa seed banks it allows good breeders of the forums and small time breeders to put their work out and people are eating it up. But I know what you mean man everytime I buy something what I really wanted is there the next day. Always does this too me but I just have to sit and be patient for what I want


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 5, 2015)

I just gave half of my Grape STomper to a buddy. Too strong for all day smoking. Still got a nug for a special occassion


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 5, 2015)

,



Mr.Head said:


> I just gave half of my Grape STomper to a buddy. Too strong for all day smoking. Still got a nug for a special occassion


Now that's friendship right there!


----------



## daybreaker (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah im running connesseur,dna,archive,bcbud depot...don't ask me why,gage green,rare dankness,ripper seeds and dinafem...I have the bodhi lemon penetration that im going to pop in a month ir so with the archive.So in the end ill see if the dna lemon og or cannalope kush do me right next to the casper og and rugburn.yeehaa so far my ol strain ogesiel is the only og that has smelled like og.bah


----------



## daybreaker (Jan 5, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I just gave half of my Grape STomper to a buddy. Too strong for all day smoking. Still got a nug for a special occassion


Mr. Head looks like im following in your footsteps...tis true though I been watching you tester guys like a hawk!!!LOL so far the GGG has left me stoked and satisfied.


----------



## daybreaker (Jan 5, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I just gave half of my Grape STomper to a buddy. Too strong for all day smoking. Still got a nug for a special occassion


are you growing an og?if so which one?the reason im wondering is for day or night it seems to do the trick for me.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 5, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> are you growing an og?if so which one?the reason im wondering is for day or night it seems to do the trick for me.


Just started Love Triangle, Heaven Mountain, and Fireballs from the gents at the Boutique.

I got TER and Blue Tara in the cab finishing up in a few weeks, but they are full of seeds so will probably get hashed. Blue Tara is a really nice all day/night smoke. Nice mellow chilled out stone. 

Depending how many females I get I may start some more Blue Tara.


----------



## daybreaker (Jan 5, 2015)

blueberry butter eh?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 6, 2015)

Finally planted some Bodhi testers! 

4 each of blue dream and super silver haze b cut crossed to the 88g13hp.
I wanted to plant 6 of each but these will be allowed to fully mature so I'm afraid I just won't have the space at any point for that many at one time.. eh well, making the best of it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 6, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Finally planted some Bodhi testers!
> 
> 4 each of blue dream and super silver haze b cut crossed to the 88g13hp.View attachment 3326142
> I wanted to plant 6 of each but these will be allowed to fully mature so I'm afraid I just won't have the space at any point for that many at one time.. eh well, making the best of it.


Oh yea that's wassup bro. Mines are doing lovely thinking I'm gonna move those babies to the new house today. I'm missing my babies and my ladies hard. Not use to not being able to get up and look at them when I want but they'll be with by the end of the week for sure


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 6, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> are you growing an og?if so which one?the reason im wondering is for day or night it seems to do the trick for me.


Head grew the GrapestomperOG and being the parents are both strong potent smokes then it doesn't surprise me that its not an all day smoke. Sound like you got a great pheno. Gonna be popping a few of mines soon


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Head grew the GrapestomperOG and being the parent are both strong potent smokes then it doesn't surprise me that its not an all day smoke. Sound like you got a great pheno. Gonna be popping a few of mines soon


I have to say that the Grape Stomper x Joseph OG was hands down the best medicine I ever had. No Pain. Amazing.6 more lucky beans left. But that's another thread, Sorry bout the rant..


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 6, 2015)

not one of the three seeds of gogi qm x snow lotus popped; i only had five seeds so i soaked the last two last night and put them in root riot cubes this morning. all five are in root riot cubes now and i'm wondering how long i should wait on them? it's been since the second for the first three and they haven't even cracked yet...


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 6, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> not one of the three seeds of gogi qm x snow lotus popped; i only had five seeds so i soaked the last two last night and put them in root riot cubes this morning. all five are in root riot cubes now and i'm wondering how long i should wait on them? it's been since the second for the first three and they haven't even cracked yet...


Bodhi gear usually cracks pretty fast. How many days has it been? Three or so? I've had a few beans that are late, usually I'd wait a week at the most. 

If I soak my beans for up to 48 hours, almost always the good ones will crack. It they haven't by then I usually have little hope, and may scuff future ones to see if it makes a difference


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 6, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Bodhi gear usually cracks pretty fast. How many days has it been? Three or so? I've had a few beans that are late, usually I'd wait a week at the most.
> 
> If I soak my beans for up to 48 hours, almost always the good ones will crack. It they haven't by then I usually have little hope, and may scuff future ones to see if it makes a difference


thanks TY. i usually will soak them for overnight (about six to eight hours) and then put them in root riot cubes. my SSDD popped in 48 hours. the first three were soaked on the second and put into the cubes the morning of the third. i think i'll try scuffing these last two...even though i've already soaked them.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 6, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> thanks TY. i usually will soak them for overnight (about six to eight hours) and then put them in root riot cubes. my SSDD popped in 48 hours. the first three were soaked on the second and put into the cubes the morning of the third. i think i'll try scuffing these last two...even though i've already soaked them.


I'd let them be at this point, don't wanna accidentally break the beans due to water saturation. 

Try leaving them in for up to 48 hours. They should crack by then. Once you see tails throw them in cubes


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 6, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I'd let them be at this point, don't wanna accidentally break the beans due to water saturation.
> 
> Try leaving them in for up to 48 hours. They should crack by then. Once you see tails throw them in cubes


ok, will do. thanks TY!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> not one of the three seeds of gogi qm x snow lotus popped; i only had five seeds so i soaked the last two last night and put them in root riot cubes this morning. all five are in root riot cubes now and i'm wondering how long i should wait on them? it's been since the second for the first three and they haven't even cracked yet...


Agreed - .


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 6, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> not one of the three seeds of gogi qm x snow lotus popped; i only had five seeds so i soaked the last two last night and put them in root riot cubes this morning. all five are in root riot cubes now and i'm wondering how long i should wait on them? it's been since the second for the first three and they haven't even cracked yet...


Never used the cubes but hear many people use them with success. I myself have really got into soaking them in water until the crack open. I usually soak em for two days just to be sure but some won't crack just cus some are hard to germinate cus of having a hard shell. I've heard of people lightly scratching seeds to help them germinate but I don't know what they used to help scratch the surface of the seeds


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey @bigworm6969 how slow did your blue dream testers veg? Just curious if its me or something because these little ones are taking their sweet time. Most are still working on their 3rd node (topping em at the 2nd node for mainling) and they all were above ground by 12/19. Just wondering if the cold weather is messing with them or something. 
It is 0f out right now and gonna be this way awhile, veg room is 66 degrees with 50% rh


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 6, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Hey @bigworm6969 how slow did your blue dream testers veg? Just curious if its me or something because these little ones are taking their sweet time. Most are still working on their 3rd node (topping em at the 2nd node for mainling) and they all were above ground by 12/19. Just wondering if the cold weather is messing with them or something.
> It is 0f out right now and gonna be this way awhile, veg room is 66 degrees with 50% rh


I think it may be the G13/Hashplant as mines have been growing a lil slowly and I think mines are only kid way through week three of being above ground. But I'm seeing signs of them coming to life now. Sounds like those temps could be the problem too as that didn't even cross my mind about mines as temps outside have become the coldest all year this week but hopefully those pic of for you cus my Blue Dream is a fast vegging plant


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Never used the cubes but hear many people use them with success. I myself have really got into soaking them in water until the crack open. I usually soak em for two days just to be sure but some won't crack just cus some are hard to germinate cus of having a hard shell. I've heard of people lightly scratching seeds to help them germinate but I don't know what they used to help scratch the surface of the seeds


Take this worth a grain of salt since never personally had to do it. But jorge cervantes method is to put emery board/low grit sand paper in a matchbox and lightuly shake with ethe seeds in the matchbox, have heard of people using it with success though
Eta also saw someone post pics of just straight up removing the shell and letting the embryo swim


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 6, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Take this worth a grain of salt since never personally had to do it. But jorge cervantes method is to put emery board/low grit sand paper in a matchbox and lightuly shake with ethe seeds in the matchbox, have heard of people using it with success though


There it is bro. Couldn't remeber what I read that said to do this but this is what I was thinking of. I've never had to do it but I cringe at the thought of scuffing my seeds but I know there are some there are very hard to germ so you gotta do what you gotta do. Hopefully I never have this problem but I soak mines long just to make sure they crack.


----------



## torontoke (Jan 6, 2015)

I just started 5 apollo13xsnowlotus beans but only 3 of the 5 popped.
I had them in papertowel for two days and the three that popped had 2 inch tails.
The other two have yet to pop. I have given up on em.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 6, 2015)

im not to sure i would say they where avg veggers but the budz are literally rock solid very nice plant u wont be disappointed


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 6, 2015)

I know what you mean, the concept of intentionally scuffing my seeds, but to be fair I thought topping was fucking nuts when I heard that the plant will grow bushier if you snip the top, and sure enough lol.
And it could just totally be the temps since they are under led atm and they are not very warm running panels, but they go under my inda-gro 420 on friday so th should warm em up a little bit.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 6, 2015)

Instead of more blue Tara I found one seed in a blue tara bud it should be Blue Tara X Grape Stomper OG. We'll see how it turns out, the see is huge and black and is the only seed I found in the blue tara buds.

Hopefully I get a nice mix,

My blue tara smelled bbuttery an blueberryish while growing but is pure bubba kush after being jarred for a while.

Disclaimer: if there are letters missing from my posts it's because this stupi laptop keyboard has dog hair in it lol.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Instead of more blue Tara I found one seed in a blue tara bud it should be Blue Tara X Grape Stomper OG. We'll see how it turns out, the see is huge and black and is the only seed I found in the blue tara buds.
> 
> Hopefully I get a nice mix,
> 
> ...


I grew a blue tara x grape stomper that was made on purpose by Snodome. One of the hands down best plants I've grown. Didn't clone it but have 8 others I need to POP. 

Beautiful, colorful grape-berry funk muffin buds. I'd pop her brotha.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 6, 2015)

She just got dropped in a cup of water  Hopefully she is what I think she is.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> She just got dropped in a cup of water  Hopefully she is what I think she is.


I've had some good luck when popping "bag seed" from my own plants. All have been female and some have been REALLY interesting. An OG18 x Jabbas Stash was dubbed "apple pie" as it unmistakably smelled of apples and cinnamon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> I've had some good luck when popping "bag seed" from my own plants. All have been female and some have been REALLY interesting. An OG18 x Jabbas Stash was dubbed "apple pie" as it unmistakably smelled of apples and cinnamon.


I just harvested a plant that smelled like fuji apples when i cut it. Dryed to pine sol with the apple still in the smoke some.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 6, 2015)

I first started growing with an indica leaning OG bag seed I found, I fucking killed it before flower like a nub retard and still wonder what could have been lol. Haunt me forever that one will, I was paying close to 300 an oz at the time the buds were bomb. I am sure what ever it was would have been at least worth growing out and probably better then the low budget beans I was working with at the time.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I know what you mean, the concept of intentionally scuffing my seeds, but to be fair I thought topping was fucking nuts when I heard that the plant will grow bushier if you snip the top, and sure enough lol.


LOL...I feel ya here. I used to treat plants like fine china. Topping was one thing....it took most all the courage I had to supercrop the first few times, but they always do great - even stems I broke and taped back together heal and continue onwards. Now I give it no thought at all. Good pruning and bending = more happy at finish.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 6, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Hey @bigworm6969 how slow did your blue dream testers veg? Just curious if its me or something because these little ones are taking their sweet time. Most are still working on their 3rd node (topping em at the 2nd node for mainling) and they all were above ground by 12/19. Just wondering if the cold weather is messing with them or something.
> It is 0f out right now and gonna be this way awhile, veg room is 66 degrees with 50% rh


Have you main lined a plant before, and if so was the juice worth the squeeze? I've thought about trying this but I keep coming to the same (possibly wrong) conclusion; The benefits don't seem to outweigh the drawbacks. No doubt you will get a nice percentage of primo tops to harvest, but the extra time spent topping, training, topping, training adds a substantial amount on to the veg time. In my perpetual garden I think I end up further ahead just growing the plants out au naturale. 

Disclaimer: I do not want to derail the thread or start an argument. Just curious.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 6, 2015)

What are the top tasting strains from Bodhi? I am thinking about trying to buy some gear from him and wondering what are the really tasty strains. I prefer anything OG or chemmy, and also like things that have a floral smell/taste, haze is also a great choice for me. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 6, 2015)

my TER has a great floral taste, it's my go to for joints. Wonderful flavour down to the last hit.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> my TER has a great floral taste, it's my go to for joints. Wonderful flavour down to the last hit.


I'm really excited for TER, hopefully I'll find something I like.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Have you main lined a plant before, and if so was the juice worth the squeeze? I've thought about trying this but I keep coming to the same (possibly wrong) conclusion; The benefits don't seem to outweigh the drawbacks. No doubt you will get a nice percentage of primo tops to harvest, but the extra time spent topping, training, topping, training adds a substantial amount on to the veg time. In my perpetual garden I think I end up further ahead just growing the plants out au naturale.
> 
> Disclaimer: I do not want to derail the thread or start an argument. Just curious.


Yield wise I can not really say since I have not done a side by side. Nor will I prob ever because it is a bitch to mainline a clone since they rarely stay in symmetry as far as branches. But the little mainlining I have done I liked, even if it wasn't the best strain for it, because it keeps everything symmetrical and clean looking. Not to mention the good support structure, and lack of larf on the bottom.
I will say that the best yield I pulled off the Space Bomb I was growing last year (smallest yields to date on a non 12/12fs plant) was the first time around when I mainlined it. pulled 2 zips per plant in a 5 gal. with a 45 day veg, mainlined for 8 tops, as opposed to 2 monsters I vegged for close to 3 months topped a zillion times in 7 gals. If you go for 8 there will prob be extra veg time, but I only went for 4 this time. FWIW though I will always be doing some type of training with atleast 1 topping, pretty rare a plant goes untopped in my garden. 
I will post some pics of Lucky Charms in a few here when the lights kick on downstairs, she took to mainlining the best of all the plants this round. 4 nice top colas and a rigid support structure, although I will be putting a cage around her soon just in case. I am head over heels in love with this strain though tbh, dripping with resin, putting on weight better than the rest so far, and she reeks like cotton candy+skunk. Its hard to resist the urge to molest her buds every time I go in there just to get a whif lol.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 6, 2015)

Here she is in all her glory Included a shot with a 32 oz. cup for a little scale, obviously the bud isn't bigger than that yet lol. And some trich shots for yall, sorry about the camera phone quality but it is the best I can do.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 6, 2015)

Rest of the testers (goji stardawg and tigermelon appy) come down this week. 

Both are RESIN MONSTERS. dripping trichomes. (dabbable sap even!)

The TA is a monster yielder. It set up around 12 cola sites per plant and I never topped them.

GS has tighter, denser golf ball style nugs but looks like a decent producer and has the edge on trichs. Greeezy, disco balls. I'll upload pics as I pull them out this week.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Have you main lined a plant before, and if so was the juice worth the squeeze? I've thought about trying this but I keep coming to the same (possibly wrong) conclusion; The benefits don't seem to outweigh the drawbacks. No doubt you will get a nice percentage of primo tops to harvest, but the extra time spent topping, training, topping, training adds a substantial amount on to the veg time. In my perpetual garden I think I end up further ahead just growing the plants out au naturale.
> 
> Disclaimer: I do not want to derail the thread or start an argument. Just curious.


If you have the veg space and the schedule to fit an LST plant in I find they help me push out that extra zip or three, but if you try go for something nice and BIG they get so dense they become a hazard, and the amount of popcorn on a lot of LST plants is the big deal breaker for me. If you are dead certain you have a bean pole pheno it works better than other methods but it has to be beanpoley genetics or you don't get a bunch of big tops you get a bunch of healthy branches sure, but bud mass is a heart breaker and density can become a joke like two inches down the branch. Top once at most is what I say, more than that is kinda like a form of mental masturbation. Keeps you busy but serves no purpose.


----------



## daybreaker (Jan 6, 2015)

its all about letn her do her thing in veg ,
taking the nodes for cuts, cleaning up the popcorn, bottom to top
and flipn that girlie to the darkside.
I see the room is full of the boyz!!! noice.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 6, 2015)

Just got a bodi seed and it hermed on me!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 6, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Just got a bodi seed and it hermed on me!


What'd you do to it?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 7, 2015)

Temple of Larry is about to take off!


----------



## calicat (Jan 7, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Yield wise I can not really say since I have not done a side by side. Nor will I prob ever because it is a bitch to mainline a clone since they rarely stay in symmetry as far as branches. But the little mainlining I have done I liked, even if it wasn't the best strain for it, because it keeps everything symmetrical and clean looking. Not to mention the good support structure, and lack of larf on the bottom.
> I will say that the best yield I pulled off the Space Bomb I was growing last year (smallest yields to date on a non 12/12fs plant) was the first time around when I mainlined it. pulled 2 zips per plant in a 5 gal. with a 45 day veg, mainlined for 8 tops, as opposed to 2 monsters I vegged for close to 3 months topped a zillion times in 7 gals. If you go for 8 there will prob be extra veg time, but I only went for 4 this time. FWIW though I will always be doing some type of training with atleast 1 topping, pretty rare a plant goes untopped in my garden.
> I will post some pics of Lucky Charms in a few here when the lights kick on downstairs, she took to mainlining the best of all the plants this round. 4 nice top colas and a rigid support structure, although I will be putting a cage around her soon just in case. I am head over heels in love with this strain though tbh, dripping with resin, putting on weight better than the rest so far, and she reeks like cotton candy+skunk. Its hard to resist the urge to molest her buds every time I go in there just to get a whif lol.


Gorgeous Lucky Charms my man . Almost next near impossible to maintain symmetry of growth nodes especially from a clone. Once a plant grown directly from seed has reached maturity in vegetation it begins to lose its symmetry. A great visual tool if you do not have female pre flowers forming.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Just got a bodi seed and it hermed on me!


That's unusual. Was it still in the plastic sleeve?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

While I'm familiar with the snow lotus and now retires appy male, and will soon find out some aspects 88ghp brings, to those who've had the pleasure of flowering 88ghp crossea, what does he bring to the table? Taste, smells and structure? I'm already noticing some veg differences in the Afkan crosses. The snow lotus are tall and have large spaced nodes where most of the 88g are more squat in stature with closer nodes.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 7, 2015)

Well I finally made my bubble with my cheapo iPower bags, seems just as good as the stuff I see pictures of out there. Mixed for 15 minutes by hand in water I couldn't put my hand in it was so cold. Haven't weighed what I got yet, it's wet and super DUPER sticky.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 7, 2015)

Im a definite rook when it comes to ice/bubble hash.... Which size screen would one use to get full melt bubble? (not really interested in any other grades (if it don't bubble it ain't worth the trouble).


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 7, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Well I finally made my bubble with my cheapo iPower bags, seems just as good as the stuff I see pictures of out there. Mixed for 15 minutes by hand in water I couldn't put my hand in it was so cold. Haven't weighed what I got yet, it's wet and super DUPER sticky.


I love me some ice hash but I hate the term bubble. Much prefer IWE. It's a big contributing factor to me growing. 

My latest batch just finished drying(kind of, going to let it go 1 more week). Mr. Mustache is right. It's all about taht 90u full melt. For some reason my grows never yield in the 73.

If you ever need help I have a guide written in full detail with pictures. 

Make sure you break it apart very finely. I see lots of people drying it as a patty which will indefinitely go funky on you.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't have a dnail or enail so I can't do screentek shots but I made this to show the melt


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 7, 2015)

When I make hash I get the best in the 73 or 90 if I use it. 2nd best is the 45 then the 120 I mix in with bowlsand roll that shit up


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 7, 2015)

I've made dry sift which turned out awesome but was a pain in the ass to make and I've made QWISO hash, which turned out great but felt like there was something left over from the alc. I wanted clean hash to try. So I grabbed these $50 bags and am so happy I did. 

Just smoked a bowl of the lower quality stuff and it tastes nice, first couple bags were a little green. But the 90 and 45 are pretty. the 90 is almost white while the 45 is turning red. That's if I got my piles right lol, I used that damn non-stick pad that came with the bags and that was a mistake, there is nothing no stick about it. So I transfered to a pyrex dish and chopped it up fine. I thought it would be more of a pain in the ass to make TBH that's why I left it so long. But it was super easy. I've read a bit of frenchies stuff and watched some videos. I'll post some pics when I'm not so fucking lazy lol. 

I had a lot of whole nugs in the run so I threw them in the slow cooker with a lb of butter. See how that turns out lol. Left it cooking for a 3 hours or so. No idea how I was supposed to make it lol. Just kinda winged it.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 7, 2015)

That sounds about right. For some reason the 45 always seems darker and "terpene rich" in comparison to the rest, but never quite as nice as the 90 by itself ime. Mixing the 45, 73 and 90 can be a nice mix sometimes too. Cheers!

Always glad to see more people using ice to make their hash.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

Just made some myself. Used bags 73, 160 and 220. 220 toss, 160 toss and kept 73. Bags are getting a little worse for wear and I've lost a few bags but still works out. Yield wasn't very good as most of the Malawi was under developed and that constituted the most of my material. 3 plants in the next 3 weeks so I should have some good material to work with. 

All good advice on ice hash here


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 7, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I love me some ice hash but I hate the term bubble. Much prefer IWE. It's a big contributing factor to me growing.
> 
> My latest batch just finished drying(kind of, going to let it go 1 more week). Mr. Mustache is right. It's all about taht 90u full melt. For some reason my grows never yield in the 73.
> 
> ...


Where is this guide you speak of, oh wise one!

I'd really appreciate it. Tired of making BHO. (not for safety reasons; if you know what causes explosions and avoid those conditions it's not rocket science.) But the law doesn't look too kindly on it and I just don't need the risk.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Where is this guide you speak of, oh wise one!
> 
> I'd really appreciate it. Tired of making BHO. (not for safety reasons; if you know what causes explosions and avoid those conditions it's not rocket science.) But the law doesn't look too kindly on it and I just don't need the risk.


Go on over to the extracts. It's pretty easy to get into. It's even more enjoyable to select the quality of your end product. I usually do small runs in a bucket, hand stirring for 30 minutes each batch. I usually only use 3 to 4 bags, no reason unless you want more work and time draining to run with more.

Eta: always freeze first and freeze when it's fresh. One gets the best quality this way from my experience. And only use hand tools. If it's green, ya fucked up. It is labor intensive, and can be annoying in that regard.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 7, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Go on over to the extracts. It's pretty easy to get into. It's even more enjoyable to select the quality of your end product. I usually do small runs in a bucket, hand stirring for 30 minutes each batch. I usually only use 3 to 4 bags, no reason unless you want more work and time draining to run with more.
> 
> Eta: always freeze first and freeze when it's fresh. One gets the best quality this way from my experience. And only use hand tools. If it's green, ya fucked up. It is labor intensive, and can be annoying in that regard.


I certify this post as factual and true lol.
No need for a zillion bags unless its your first time and want to see what each bag catches. I put ice-trim-ice-trim-ice then pour cold water over that and let it sit in the fridge for 10 mins chilling there then I pull it out and stir the shit out of it with a slotted spoon for 10-15 depending on the quality of the trim. Then I run that through my 120, 73, and my 45ui. If I am running a lot I try to reuse the water then run that through my 25ui at the very end just cus I am a hashaholic and that shit smokes to lol. Chop it up into tiny bits on parchment paper after chilling on my drying screen with a paper towel underneath it for a minute and voila, for extra credit you can let it dry on the parchment paper for a few days and then press it but the small runs I do it rarely makes it that long 
Good luck, hope you have as much fun as I do


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I certify this post as factual and true lol.
> No need for a zillion bags unless its your first time and want to see what each bag catches. I put ice-trim-ice-trim-ice then pour cold water over that and let it sit in the fridge for 10 mins chilling there then I pull it out and stir the shit out of it with a slotted spoon for 10-15 depending on the quality of the trim. Then I run that through my 120, 73, and my 45ui. If I am running a lot I try to reuse the water then run that through my 25ui at the very end just cus I am a hashaholic and that shit smokes to lol. Chop it up into tiny bits on parchment paper after chilling on my drying screen with a paper towel underneath it for a minute and voila, for extra credit you can let it dry on the parchment paper for a few days and then press it but the small runs I do it rarely makes it that long
> Good luck, hope you have as much fun as I do


Right on point. I think everyone has their own technique based on their experiences but like growing, it's pretty much a very similar process.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks guys. I've done that before but with a drill and paint mixer. lol

I will hand stir next time. When you say freeze it "fresh" do you when when the plant is still wet? Or right after it's initial dry?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 7, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Where is this guide you speak of, oh wise one!
> 
> I'd really appreciate it. Tired of making BHO. (not for safety reasons; if you know what causes explosions and avoid those conditions it's not rocket science.) But the law doesn't look too kindly on it and I just don't need the risk.


Oh I'm still learning I cannot claim to be a master or anywhere near as I have only been doing this for one year but I have invested much time into research having watched TONS of videos, chatted with some hash masters, read many a threads and washed many a batches of herb.  Just trying to share what I have learned so far into making the goody good full melt. 

Here's a link to the guide. It's actually all quite simple. Keep everything cold. Don't overmix. Pressurized spray bottle is paramount.

I've also come to realize it's really more about the drying than anything.

http://forum.grasscity.com/harvesting-processing-medical-marijuana/1340470-how-make-full-melt-ice-water-extract-tutorial.html


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Thanks guys. I've done that before but with a drill and paint mixer. lol
> 
> I will hand stir next time. When you say freeze it "fresh" do you when when the plant is still wet? Or right after it's initial dry?


Every thing after its trimmed is throw into the freezer immediately.

From my experience, if you use dried material, you will end up with more particles and less quality caught in the bags.

And yes, a drill is a major no no for quality.

Eta: never have used a spray bottle, but clean, ice cold water through the bags individually is what I do after all is said and done. Drying is also very important.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 7, 2015)

Try out the spray bottle sometime. If you are getting great quality without it you will be amazed afterwards. It will up the quality definitely by washing through any trichome stalks and other contaminant particles. It also helps increase your yield as you can wash every last head from the sidewalls and seams and the whole mesh into one nice pile.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 7, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Try out the spray bottle sometime. If you are getting great quality without it you will be amazed afterwards. It will up the quality definitely by washing through any trichome stalks and other contaminant particles. It also helps increase your yield as you can wash every last head from the sidewalls and seams and the whole mesh into one nice pile.


I just so happen to have a wonderful pressure sprayer. thanks D, you've already been a huge help.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Try out the spray bottle sometime. If you are getting great quality without it you will be amazed afterwards. It will up the quality definitely by washing through any trichome stalks and other contaminant particles. It also helps increase your yield as you can wash every last head from the sidewalls and seams and the whole mesh into one nice pile.


I'm always up for trying new things when it comes to making hash. I'll give it a shot in a few weeks after I harvest Blueberry Hill, China Yunnan and Maple Leaf Indica. Certainly can't hurt. Thanks!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 7, 2015)

Cheers!

Just remember to put ice in there to keep it icy cold.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Just remember to put ice in there to keep it icy cold.


Can never have enough ice!


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 7, 2015)

@D_Urbmon excellent post over at that "other site" on how to make IWE! thank you very much--it's an excellent tutorial and i'm definitely going to give it a go soon. thanks for the link!


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (Jan 7, 2015)

I like the idea of a pressurized gal sprayer, it sure beats the little windex style pump Ive been using. You gotta love bubble!!!


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 7, 2015)

It ain't worth the trouble if ain't bubble. 

Sadly so few seem to appreciate it


----------



## Brobeans (Jan 7, 2015)

Ordered some Appalacian Thunderfuck. Can't wait to try them out!! Sent in cash last week. Hopefully it'll get here this week


----------



## daybreaker (Jan 7, 2015)

I found that if you get ahold of wherever you got the seeds from and explained the sitch they will reimburse you.i had a whole pack except for one from bcbud depot hermie on me and they sent me out a new da purps pack and some freebies.shit happens and sometimes a crappy seed gets bad genetics.just smile at the gods and ask for some replacments and you'll live breh!


dankydonky said:


> are now available at attitude! XD


yo danky hwere'd ya go LOL???


nattybongo said:


> I would. The last drop of Goki OG and Cali Yo went pretty fast and Bodhi only does a limited amount of packs (like 200 Gogi, 20 Sunshine etc).
> Best of luck gettin them!


he has a lot of good gear.looks like there are some goji crosses.may be able to find her in there somewhere.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 8, 2015)

So I've been pinching knots into this nepali-meds like crazy and she's finally standing strong. It's going to be interesting when she actually has weight to hold up. 

If I have to stake this lazy bitch to high hell until the end game I won't run her again unless she's purely what impresses me. I also still have the whole pack practically so here's to that.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> It ain't worth the trouble if ain't bubble.
> 
> Sadly so few seem to appreciate it


Raises hand


----------



## Flash63 (Jan 8, 2015)

Any input on this strain,can't seem to find much info...thanks


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Any input on this strain,can't seem to find much info...thanks


Yep. Grew out two, even keeping one for the time being. Very frosty. The one I kept gas vanilla aromas. Potent, and balanced in effect . Could be a good day smoke/wake and bake. Done in 10 weeks.


----------



## Flash63 (Jan 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Yep. Grew out two, even keeping one for the time being. Very frosty. The one I kept gas vanilla aromas. Potent, and balanced in effect . Could be a good day smoke/wake and bake. Done in 10 weeks.


Do they stretch much in flower? as that will determine how long i veg them for...i can usually get clones around week 4 depending on the variety...


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Do they stretch much in flower? as that will determine how long i veg them for...i can usually get clones around week 4 depending on the variety...


I had one that I believe had that the more snow lotus stretch to it. Probably doubled in height. The other one was more squat with closer nodes. Only have gotten 2 females out of the 6 beans I have popped so not the best sample size. Dense nugs the both of them. The other had more of a berry/fruit scent.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

Ranz1985 said:


> I have a pack of Bodhi Angels Milk and also a 5 pack of Bodhi xj13 x Appalachia that I'd like to trade.
> Looking to swap for a pack of :
> Dream Beaver
> Green Lotus
> ...


Ya know trading isn't allowed. Just an fyi. Plus you are a new member. But welcome


----------



## Ranz1985 (Jan 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Ya know trading isn't allowed. Just an fyi. Plus you are a new member. But welcome


No I wasn't aware of that thanks


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

Ranz1985 said:


> No I wasn't aware of that thanks


No problem and welcome again. Those xj13 do sound good. Have you grown them?


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2015)

Dipped my cup into my bodhi pot of gold,and came out with these...
Mothers milk & tigers milk

And maybe a few lucky charms


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Dipped my cup into my bodhi pot of gold,and came out with these...View attachment 3327776
> Mothers milk & tigers milk
> 
> And maybe a few lucky charms


I'm liking that mug. From the mug shop? I only got a couple that are cool, most are from breeders I wouldn't bother with. 

Which ones do you think you'll start?


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2015)

I think Ima drop a pack of the lucky charms & a pack of mothers milk

I ran tigers milk,very nice buds.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> I think Ima drop a pack of the lucky charms & a pack of mothers milk
> 
> I ran tigers milk,very nice buds.


Sounds great. Did you find a keeper in Tigers Milk? Was it a good strain for pain? Thinking of grabbing jabbas stash as I can't get tigers milk anymore as the grows for that were outstanding in appearance


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2015)

Yeah,I found plants that made me want to grow more of the tigers milk...
That's why I'm running more soon,to find that strong..


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I'm liking that mug. From the mug shop? I only got a couple that are cool, most are from breeders I wouldn't bother with.
> 
> Which ones do you think you'll start?


Yeah. I got a greenhouse mug. I refuse to even drink from it.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

I have so many mugs it's stupid. I have one that says "Let's Get Lifted" or something that I like. Otherwise I have two GDP, one TGA, and a blimburn one. I know I'm missing one or two as well.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I have so many mugs it's stupid. I have one that says "Let's Get Lifted" or something that I like. Otherwise I have two GDP, one TGA, and a blimburn one. I know I'm missing one or two as well.


The magic of the TGA and GDP mugs is that you can put in awful tasting buds overnight, and transform them into delicious, high potency nugs by morning.

It's true.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 8, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> The magic of the TGA and GDP mugs is that you can put in awful tasting buds overnight, and transform them into delicious, high potency nugs by morning.
> 
> It's true.


Luckily I haven't had any real awful tasting nugs in a while. Least tasteful I had in a while was Mountain Temple (haze pheno) found out I'm not too big of a fan of haze. Not terrible, just wouldn't write home about.

Eta: I do drink coffee out of them though. I have so many coffee mugs it's silly


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Luckily I haven't had any real awful tasting nugs in a while. Least tasteful I had in a while was Mountain Temple (haze pheno) found out I'm not too big of a fan of haze. Not terrible, just wouldn't write home about.
> 
> Eta: I do drink coffee out of them though. I have so many coffee mugs it's silly


I love that haze spice!


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I have so many mugs it's stupid. I have one that says "Let's Get Lifted" or something that I like. Otherwise I have two GDP, one TGA, and a blimburn one. I know I'm missing one or two as well.


Blimburn? YUCK.

Put nugs in the TGA one and overnight they smell nice but lose all potency! 

Put nugs in the GDP one and all the sudden the nugs are really vague/confused on their lineage!

OH! I'm on a roll!

PS. IMO haze tastes like lawn clippings/pepper/"green" no matter WHAT. gross.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> No problem and welcome again. Those xj13 do sound good. Have you grown them?


I grew a black cherry soda/xj-13 once. Been on the hunt for it ever since. (xj-13_ It's a sativa dom, but a rare one I really liked


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yeah,I found plants that made me want to grow more of the tigers milk...
> That's why I'm running more soon,to find that strong..


Got some of the Mothers Milk myself so let me know how it goes. I'm sure your great work will make me want to pop them lol


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yeah,I found plants that made me want to grow more of the tigers milk...
> That's why I'm running more soon,to find that strong..


@KeizerSoze was definitely right...knowing what i know now, i should have grabbed some of that ugly-looking tiger's milk but no, i had to go and judge a book by its cover. i won't do that again!  it's the one that got away.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 8, 2015)

oh yeah, all five of my testers didn't sprout  not sure what went wrong. haven't lost too many seeds as i normally have sprouts within three to five days...


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Got some of the Mothers Milk myself so let me know how it goes. I'm sure your great work will make me want to pop them lol


If they grow anything like these tigers milk,I'll be more than happy..

#1
 
 
#2


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> If they grow anything like these tigers milk,I'll be more than happy..
> 
> #1
> View attachment 3327938
> ...


those look so much better than the picture used in the description! beautiful.  now i'm even more bummed i didn't grab a pack!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 9, 2015)

So what's the most flavorful bodhi bean you have ever popped?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> If they grow anything like these tigers milk,I'll be more than happy..
> 
> #1
> View attachment 3327938
> ...


That's looking mighty fine my friend! Nice job.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 9, 2015)

Had a chance to get some Tigers Milk but tried to hold out to see if they would stay yea right lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> If they grow anything like these tigers milk,I'll be more than happy..
> 
> #1
> View attachment 3327938
> ...


I think those will do well as its the mother of Goji with Appy male so kinda like Goji but different flavor and structure and smells. Should be very interesting


----------



## Ranz1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> No problem and welcome again. Those xj13 do sound good. Have you grown them?


Cheers, no not yet tbh there not at the top of my list as I'm not quite sure what to expect, I haven't found that much info on the xj13 x appy
I will be growing out Sunshine Daydream and maddfarmer strawberry frost next. Just moved house so I have a few things to sort out before I pop the seeds.


----------



## calicat (Jan 9, 2015)

Ranz1985 said:


> Cheers, no not yet tbh there not at the top of my list as I'm not quite sure what to expect, I haven't found that much info on the xj13 x appy
> I will be growing out Sunshine Daydream and maddfarmer strawberry frost next. Just moved house so I have a few things to sort out before I pop the seeds.


Its because it was given out as freebies at a site that was closed all of a sudden possibly due to the fallout of the Gypsy fiasco. All the information that growers had concerning that non commercial creation was unfortunately lost.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> oh yeah, all five of my testers didn't sprout  not sure what went wrong. haven't lost too many seeds as i normally have sprouts within three to five days...


That sucks - makes me want to toss my five in some H20, but if they popped, I'd have nowhere to go w/ them - it's going to be at least another 3 weeks.

I've forwarded your post to the maker.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> So what's the most flavorful bodhi bean you have ever popped?


For me it's not even close - Goji OG [ berry pheno ].


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 9, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> For me it's not even close - Goji OG [ berry pheno ].


I haven't tasted one yet but my SSDD in flower smells strongly of og and an unmistakable berry scent. It's got me stoked for sure


----------



## Ranz1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

calicat said:


> Its because it was given out as freebies at a site that was closed all of a sudden possibly due to the fallout of the Gypsy fiasco. All the information that growers had concerning that non commercial creation was unfortunately lost.


Yeah I figured that, I did have a good look around for any info but only came across a couple of grow journals which only went as far as a couple weeks veg. That's what put me off but I will get around to them eventually and find out for myself.
I was wondering if anyone has grown out the angels milk? In the bodhi description I'm sure he says they might be similar to tigers milk ( which I wanted really bad after reading some smoke reports but missed out on them!)


----------



## calicat (Jan 9, 2015)

I have yet to find a female. And just an FYI that pack will be gold because that is an official discontinued strain. I believe the two cats that have journals on that strain on Breedbay would be Killbillbuds and Grower 2. Similar in action and terpene profile. Out of all his mother cuts the original bubba kush consistently blends well with his super males.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 9, 2015)

calicat said:


> I have yet to find a female yet. And just an FYI that pack will be gold because that is an official discontinued strain. I believe the two cats that have journals on that strain on Breedbay would be Killbillbuds and Grower 2. Similar in in action and terpene profile. Out of all his mother cuts the original bubba kush consistently blends well with his super males.


That's what makes me consider getting Jabbas stash. After seeing the grows and hearing such glowing things, I think I need that strain in my garden. Plus I love bubba, wish I had the cut, but knowing how snow lotus mixes, I can only think it would be good


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 9, 2015)

Did I pick good?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Did I pick good?
> 
> View attachment 3328209


I'd say so. Mad is always raving about dream beaver.


----------



## Ranz1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

calicat said:


> I have yet to find a female yet. And just an FYI that pack will be gold because that is an official discontinued strain. I believe the two cats that have journals on that strain on Breedbay would be Killbillbuds and Grower 2. Similar in in action and terpene profile. Out of all his mother cuts the original bubba kush consistently blends well with his super males.


Ill go over and have a look there, Iv always liked the LA Affie crosses, LA Confidential was my favourite smoke for a good while so I'm sure ill find something good in the Angels Milk.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 9, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> So what's the most flavorful bodhi bean you have ever popped?


the instant karma crosses.
kudra x nl5
blood orange


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 9, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I'd say so. Mad is always raving about dream beaver.


To be honest pretty much every single strain of his looks equally as good to me. The Dream Beaver was just extremely appealing to the Canadian in me.  



I gotta say one that has caught my eye recently is Love Dawg. It has both Snow Lotus and Appalachia in it. I'm not aware of any other crosses of his like that? Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> To be honest pretty much every single strain of his looks equally as good to me. The Dream Beaver was just extremely appealing to the Canadian in me.
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say one that has caught my eye recently is Love Dawg. It has both Snow Lotus and Appalachia in it. I'm not aware of any other crosses of his like that? Anyone have experience with this?


I think Love Dawg looks fantastic. I was on a huge binge of non bodhi beans this last year. (decided I was done until snow lotus and appy were phased out. I love them, but I have tooooooo many crosses of those 2)

BUT I ALMOST got love dawg anyway. Have a feeling it's fire.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> To be honest pretty much every single strain of his looks equally as good to me. The Dream Beaver was just extremely appealing to the Canadian in me.
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say one that has caught my eye recently is Love Dawg. It has both Snow Lotus and Appalachia in it. I'm not aware of any other crosses of his like that? Anyone have experience with this?


Well heaven mountain doea as well. Goji x Appy.

Yes Mads always got beautiful plants.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 9, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> I think Love Dawg looks fantastic. I was on a huge binge of non bodhi beans this last year. (decided I was done until snow lotus and appy were phased out. I love them, but I have tooooooo many crosses of those 2)
> 
> BUT I ALMOST got love dawg anyway. Have a feeling it's fire.


I read on EUseedfinder that the Appalachia dad has been retired. Anyone know if that is accurate? If so does that mean half his available strains will be slowly phased out as they sell out? What's his next dad gonna be? The g13/hp?



TonightYou said:


> Well heaven mountain doea as well. Goji x Appy.
> 
> Yes Mads always got beautiful plants.


Nice I did not know that and I scoured pretty hard in my window shopping. I wonder if the 2 are similar at all.


----------



## Brobeans (Jan 9, 2015)

Blood orange, lucky charms, tigers milk, or another pack of appalacian Thunderfuck?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 9, 2015)

He has the 88ghp he's been playing with. Also based on the testers list he's trying out quite a few new pappas. That man is always trying new things. I don't know where he finds the time


----------



## Ranz1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hope he brings out a sour diesel cross Iv been looking for a good representation of sour d for ages in seed.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 9, 2015)

I think instant karma had sour diesel as a parent. Was just getting into bodhi and did not think to grab it


----------



## ActionHanks (Jan 9, 2015)

Ugh im like a broken record in this bitch. 
Dont sleep on Bodhi's strange love (GSC x IK). 
Ran 3, ended up with 3 fems, 2 IK leaners, 1 GSC leaner (to my knowledge, never had a cut and i don't buy from dispensaries) 

IK yields big, smells gaseous, and hits heavy as a mofo. NOT indica knock out but "fuck im high" kind of thing lol.


----------



## Ranz1985 (Jan 9, 2015)

Much the same I only got to know about bodhi while the appy and snow lotus crosses were on the market. I bought angels milk, dream lotus, ssdd and goji og. 
Spent the rest of my money on some sin city seeds gear.
Really looking forward to seeing some new crosses.
I was growing c99 exclusively for the best part of a year, got a bit of a reputation in my area for having pineapple buds!!


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 9, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> That sucks - makes me want to toss my five in some H20, but if they popped, I'd have nowhere to go w/ them - it's going to be at least another 3 weeks.
> 
> I've forwarded your post to the maker.


Curious if yours pops.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> The Dream Beaver was just extremely appealing to the Canadian in me.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 9, 2015)

ActionHanks said:


> Ugh im like a broken record in this bitch.
> Dont sleep on Bodhi's strange love (GSC x IK).
> Ran 3, ended up with 3 fems, 2 IK leaners, 1 GSC leaner (to my knowledge, never had a cut and i don't buy from dispensaries)
> 
> IK yields big, smells gaseous, and hits heavy as a mofo. NOT indica knock out but "fuck im high" kind of thing lol.


One of my favorite plants ever grown. Smell, taste, high, look.... All AAA+. Glad I have 10 seeds left.


----------



## mrrager420 (Jan 9, 2015)

Anyone have any experience with growing and/or smoking Buddhas Hand? Can't find any info on it other than what's on the site. Originally wanted to grab Mother's Milk but single seed was out of them at the time.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 9, 2015)

mrrager420 said:


> Anyone have any experience with growing and/or smoking Buddhas Hand? Can't find any info on it other than what's on the site. Originally wanted to grab Mother's Milk but single seed was out of them at the time.


 im just now like 2 weeks into veg so ill let u know how it goes so far they got big hugh leafs


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 9, 2015)

Does anyone know if the K.G.D.P x Goji OG is a bhodi creation?? or is it someone else using his beans to cross with a gdp clone?

Got it as a freebie....


----------



## mrrager420 (Jan 9, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> im just now like 2 weeks into veg so ill let u know how it goes so far they got big hugh leafs


Looks like you got the indica Dom going. Nice Lil fat leaves. Gotta keep up with this one. The flowering time is gonna dictate whether or not I pop this next. How long you letting it veg?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 9, 2015)

mrrager420 said:


> Looks like you got the indica Dom going. Nice Lil fat leaves. Gotta keep up with this one. The flowering time is gonna dictate whether or not I pop this next. How long you letting it veg?


 5-6 weeks about 18-24inches


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 9, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> Blood orange, lucky charms, tigers milk, or another pack of appalacian Thunderfuck?


Where the hell is this Blood Orange you speak of.... Sadly I picked up Satsuma instead. A decision that's haunted me to this day


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 9, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> For me it's not even close - Goji OG [ berry pheno ].


I agree with you Mr. Amos....
I'd say my top 3 flavorful strains to date are
Heaven mountain 
Goji Og 
And Appalachian Thunderfuck

I wonder if Goji just meshes well with everything... Hopefully one day Goji Og and Ancient Og will make babies....


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 9, 2015)

Anyone tried triad? Thx,


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Where the hell is this Blood Orange you speak of.... Sadly I picked up Satsuma instead. A decision that's haunted me to this day


Really? For me it's exactly the opposite.


joeshivo said:


> I agree with you Mr. Amos....
> 
> I'd say my top 3 flavorful strains to date are
> Heaven mountain
> ...


Tell me more about the ATF. I've got a handful w/ no plans to pop atm.


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 9, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Really? For me it's exactly the opposite.
> 
> 
> Tell me more about the ATF. I've got a handful w/ no plans to pop atm.


Well I popped 3 seeds last year and I was left with one female with some nice wide leaves short and stout but plenty of node space compared to most indica doms

Her flavor was like melon and cherries and some musky mentholness funkiness and her smell was very similar except with a added Mild twist of stink body odor like smell

This gal seemed to show an even mix of all it's ancestors so that was nice. No Pm , bud rot or pest problems.

I actually put 2 seeds in water and paper towels today.. I recomend it if you have the space


----------



## ActionHanks (Jan 9, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> One of my favorite plants ever grown. Smell, taste, high, look.... All AAA+. Glad I have 10 seeds left.


Ive only 4. Need to set up a bodhi seed run.

Head did i see you post on the other page about a Kudra x Appy? Care to comment on the flavor?

I have 2 kudra x SL testers and they smell like potpourii and bath soap lol. Hows that end up translating, if at all?


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 10, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Does anyone know if the K.G.D.P x Goji OG is a bhodi creation?? or is it someone else using his beans to cross with a gdp clone?
> 
> Got it as a freebie....


From NGR? I could be wrong but I thought I remember someone on here saying they made them and gave hem to NGR don't think Bodhi made them.


----------



## calicat (Jan 10, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Where the hell is this Blood Orange you speak of.... Sadly I picked up Satsuma instead. A decision that's haunted me to this day


There is a most likely one time restock @seedvaultofcalifornia.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Does anyone know if the K.G.D.P x Goji OG is a bhodi creation?? or is it someone else using his beans to cross with a gdp clone?
> 
> Got it as a freebie....



Made by " Mace ".


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Well I popped 3 seeds last year and I was left with one female with some nice wide leaves short and stout but plenty of node space compared to most indica doms
> 
> Her flavor was like melon and cherries and some musky mentholness funkiness and her smell was very similar except with a added Mild twist of stink body odor like smell
> 
> ...



Thanks, Joe. I've almost traded these more than once. How was the potency, and bloom time?


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 10, 2015)

Bloom time was like 55 days or 60 I can't remember off the top of my head, but I loved it I'll have to dig up the actually smoke report when I get home. 

About her potency I've grown stronger stuff from bodhi and weaker stuff .. I'd say on a scale of 1 to 10 she would of been a solid 8. I remember her Buzz was what made her so special it was one of those awake yet stoned off your butt things.. Great hiking and beach stuff


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 10, 2015)

Just checked in with Holistic and this is what's in stock some things I've never heard of that sound awesome like neplai temple bandaloop and vintage Pakistani and of course BLOOD ORANGE!



*Bodhi Seeds* (11 regular seeds per pack) only 76$ delivered.. Strange Brew, The Fuzz, Superstitious, Kindness, Chem 3/ Appalacia, Gold Star F3, Prayer Tower (Sativa),
Prayer Tower (Indica), Jabba's Stash, Sky Lotus, Pagoda, Temple of Larry, Mountain Temple, Dream Temple, Buddha's Hand, Elfinstone, Socerers Apprentice, Triad (NL), Lando's Stash, Clusterfunk, Black Triangle, Tranquil Elephantizer Original, Snow Leopard, Wish Mountain, Super Silver Temple, Tiger Temple, Love Triangle, Bingo Pajama, Lucky Charms, Space Cake, Strange Love, Appalacian Thunderfuck, Cheech Wizard, Columbian Black, Tigers Milk, Nepali Temple, and Apollo 11 Genius F4 Open Pollination, Golden Triangle, Moontang, Bandaloop, White Lotus, Kinky Temple, Tree of Life, Mothers Milk, Pura Vida, Lions Milk, Blood Orange, Sunshine Daydream, Goji Og, Dream Beaver, Malawi Gold, Columbian Black, Northern Lights #5 Open Pollination, Lotus Larry, and Vintage Pakistani


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice black triangle!! That one is a killer.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2015)

WTF is Moontang?? So many strains I want... maybe I should go buy some lottery tickets so I can just buy out the stock they got there lol


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 10, 2015)

Bingo pajama? Lol wtf is that?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 10, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Bingo pajama? Lol wtf is that?





natro.hydro said:


> WTF is Moontang?? So many strains I want... maybe I should go buy some lottery tickets so I can just buy out the stock they got there lol


 Both are things I NEED in order to be happy.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 10, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Made by " Mace ".


lol no clue who the hell mace is lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 10, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> lol no clue who the hell mace is lol


You know...

"Mace would you please stop smokin la la, Puff why try Im a thug Im a die high...I be out in Jersey, puffin Hershey, brothas ain't worthy to rock my derby..."


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 10, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You know...
> 
> "Mace would you please stop smokin la la, Puff why try Im a thug Im a die high...I be out in Jersey, puffin Hershey, brothas ain't worthy to rock my derby..."


lmfao !!  hahahahaha oooh the mace I should bring if you ever take me on a date~! LMFAO


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 10, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> lmfao !!  hahahahaha oooh the mace I should bring if you ever take me on a date~! LMFAO


Nahh, I'm a gentleman.


----------



## mrrager420 (Jan 10, 2015)

I've seen around RIU that Bodhi seeds need room for the roots. The biggest size pots I have are 3gal spring pots. Would i need bigger pots or are these fine due to the air pruning?


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 10, 2015)

mrrager420 said:


> I've seen around RIU that Bodhi seeds need room for the roots. The biggest size pots I have are 3gal spring pots. Would i need bigger pots or are these fine due to the air pruning?


You are going to be fine, I have 2 plants that are over 4 feet tall and have like 16 tops each in a 3 gal that isn't air pruned and they are doing great.


----------



## mrrager420 (Jan 10, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> You are going to be fine, I have 2 plants that are over 4 feet tall and have like 16 tops each in a 3 gal that isn't air pruned and they are doing great.


Good to know. What Bodhi beans are you running ATM?


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 10, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You know...
> 
> "Mace would you please stop smokin la la, Puff why try Im a thug Im a die high...I be out in Jersey, puffin Hershey, brothas ain't worthy to rock my derby..."


As I read "who is mace"? I was about to post something along the same lines but ya beat me there. Touche mr. stow, touche.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 10, 2015)

Just got done harvesting a couple SSDD and a Blood Orange from seed (thank you Amos). All three plants were beautiful specimens, and the smoke is even better. I'm absolutely floored by Bodhi. I can't wrap my head around how much mediocrity I've had from other breeders, and the consistent brilliance I've found from a relatively small sample size of Bodhi gear. 

I've always scoffed at the idea that there is "talent" involved in growing/breeding this plant, but I have no other explanation for how the man does it. He's amazing at what he does. I'm bordering on fan-boy status here. 

Blood Orange:

 

SSDD:


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Just got done harvesting a couple SSDD and a Blood Orange from seed (thank you Amos).


De nada, amigo. They'd still be in the 'not likely' tin if they were here. Still own a couple of each........could be had........yada yada........I hear Satsuma has a better shot at 'orangeness' ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> lol no clue who the hell mace is lol


Add 'Genetics' behind 'Mace', and you know what I know.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 10, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Add 'Genetics' behind 'Mace', and you know what I know.


Thanks, I feel dumb but the package doesn't even say if they are regs or fems LOL. Who knows they could be some country lovin tumble weed ready to autoflower on me.


----------



## Worcester (Jan 10, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nice black triangle!! That one is a killer.


Because you said so,I ordered..Thank you.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2015)

Worcester said:


> Because you said so,I ordered..Thank you.


No problem. I'm sure you will be glad you purchased that one. Alot of people found keepers and i had the pleasure of smoking it more than a few times. Definitely something to grab when you see it.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 10, 2015)

So as I was just contemplating how much I love Tigermelon x appalachia, a thought occurred to me. Why am I testing for a strain with a defunct dad? How would it be released? Or do you think B is sitting on fat seed stash of them as a limited type release? hmmmmmm.


----------



## Worcester (Jan 10, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> No problem. I'm sure you will be glad you purchased that one. Alot of people found keepers and i had the pleasure of smoking it more than a few times. Definitely something to grab when you see it.


As I said,Thank you and if there's any other Bodi herb that you found exceptional, please let me and the other Bodi newbs know,so we can use our limited moneys more efficiently. And finding out about Holistic definitely gave me more choices than Attitude Seedbank. I haven't received my order yet,butt the process was much easier and no shipping charges.And if I caught it correctly, coming from Cali. Win- Win...


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> So as I was just contemplating how much I love Tigermelon x appalachia, it occurred to me. Why am I testing for a strain with a defunct dad? How would it be released? Or do you think B is sitting on fat seed stash of them as a limited type release? hmmmmmm.


Maybe he has some pollen cryo frozen like some dudes do with their sperm.That pollen stash would def be worth more than most peoples cum lol.

Any chance bodhi could just get back the appy they call bay 11 over at ken's gdp


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 10, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> So as I was just contemplating how much I love Tigermelon x appalachia, a thought occurred to me. Why am I testing for a strain with a defunct dad? How would it be released? Or do you think B is sitting on fat seed stash of them as a limited type release? hmmmmmm.


We can only hope so. I really like the app dad.


Beautiful St0w. I kinda feel that way, straying from other breeders. MLI and China Yunnan have me questioning why. Only positive that will come out of it is the yield. Then again, yield really isn't the most important to me, particularly when Bodhi gear is simply far more beautiful as well as potent.

For comparison, Blueberry Hill (which I'm considering removing from rotation):
 
Maple Leaf Indica:


----------



## COGrown (Jan 10, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> So as I was just contemplating how much I love Tigermelon x appalachia, a thought occurred to me. Why am I testing for a strain with a defunct dad? How would it be released? Or do you think B is sitting on fat seed stash of them as a limited type release? hmmmmmm.


He probably has one or two plants worth of beans in the fridge. I think I'm one of the few people around here who has run snow leopard (tiger melon x snow lotus), which i liked but not as much as other snow lotus hybs I was running (RKU, Goji and TE:R providing the best keepers of those) but I also only got two girls out of the first six. What do you like a lot about the tigermelon x appy?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 10, 2015)

Anyone tried Satsuma yet? Orange taste? Sorry if this has be mentioned but way to many post to go through here, I'm #10328 so....


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 10, 2015)

COGrown said:


> He probably has one or two plants worth of beans in the fridge. I think I'm one of the few people around here who has run snow leopard (tiger melon x snow lotus), which i liked but not as much as other snow lotus hybs I was running (RKU, Goji and TE:R providing the best keepers of those) but I also only got two girls out of the first six. What do you like a lot about the tigermelon x appy?


SEVERAL things. First of all it was a great vegger. quick. Plus I didn't ever top them and they went into perfect candelabras of 12-16 even tops. So it's a great yielder.

My favorite thing is the high. My wife said this morning, "whatever we've been smoking is getting me beyond high. Like outer space." That would be the tigermelon appy.

It is completely covered in sparkly trichs and it tastes of melons/mangos/apricots and FUNK. BO funk even that I previously saw in the ATF.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 10, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Maybe he has some pollen cryo frozen like some dudes do with their sperm.That pollen stash would def be worth more than most peoples cum lol.
> 
> Any chance bodhi could just get back the appy they call bay 11 over at ken's gdp


I would think he would most definitely have a bunch of pollen frozen and stored from his studs. From what I have read it can last viable for years in the freezer if vacuum sealed and care is taken when pulling from the freezer.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah just gotta avoid the dreaded moisture and shit can last a while from everything I have read, never tried my hand at breeding but if I ever find the right dude might just shove his fine ass in a closet and collect from him.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 10, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah just gotta avoid the dreaded moisture and shit can last a while from everything I have read, never tried my hand at breeding but if I ever find the right dude might just shove his fine ass in a closet and collect from him.


Gotta let that pollen fly if you ever wanna know.  There's no way to know if the male is a stud till you grow the progeny right?


I did my first pollen chuck last crop and ended up with about 100 beans.  Tip: Don't put a pollinated plant infront of a fan haha


----------



## COGrown (Jan 10, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> SEVERAL things. First of all it was a great vegger. quick. Plus I didn't ever top them and they went into perfect candelabras of 12-16 even tops. So it's a great yielder.
> 
> My favorite thing is the high. My wife said this morning, "whatever we've been smoking is getting me beyond high. Like outer space." That would be the tigermelon appy.
> 
> It is completely covered in sparkly trichs and it tastes of melons/mangos/apricots and FUNK. BO funk even that I previously saw in the ATF.


None of these things surprise me, upon reflection probably the strongest thing about the snow leopard was the structure, very symmetrical christmas tree plants. I think that the appy probably would have been a better match on this one for me, as it seems to have added a more multidimensional high for you. Both of my Snow Leopard girls had very stoney sedating effects. They did have a similar melon - BO smell though.


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 10, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Just got done harvesting a couple SSDD and a Blood Orange from seed (thank you Amos). All three plants were beautiful specimens, and the smoke is even better. I'm absolutely floored by Bodhi. I can't wrap my head around how much mediocrity I've had from other breeders, and the consistent brilliance I've found from a relatively small sample size of Bodhi gear.
> 
> I've always scoffed at the idea that there is "talent" involved in growing/breeding this plant, but I have no other explanation for how the man does it. He's amazing at what he does. I'm bordering on fan-boy status here.
> 
> ...



Omg that Blood Orange is my mythical Unicorn. Did you get any nice orange funk? Did you make f2's by chance?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Omg that Blood Orange is my mythical Unicorn. Did you get any nice orange funk? Did you make f2's by chance?


Really? My unicorn is Road kill unicorn lol, if I ever see those beans out I will have to have them.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 10, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> So as I was just contemplating how much I love Tigermelon x appalachia, a thought occurred to me. Why am I testing for a strain with a defunct dad? How would it be released? Or do you think B is sitting on fat seed stash of them as a limited type release? hmmmmmm.


With what I am seeing with the Goji daddy we are not gonna be crying about Appalachia much longer... He has brought all the vigor and resistance to pests Appy did so far. Wagering it is stored pollen from the Appy hence thorough testing


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 10, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Really? My unicorn is Road kill unicorn lol, if I ever see those beans out I will have to have them.


I always wanted to try RKU, but at the time I decided I'd go with Ancient OG and Goji Og and other things. I never figured it wouldnt be around since it seemed so popular


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> I always wanted to try RKU, but at the time I decided I'd go with Ancient OG and Goji Og and other things. I never figured it wouldnt be around since it seemed so popular


I may have just found my unicorn


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 10, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> With what I am seeing with the Goji daddy we are not gonna be crying about Appalachia much longer... He has brought all the vigor and resistance to pests Appy did so far. Wagering it is stored pollen from the Appy hence thorough testing




I thought he was using Goji moms in all his new crosses....

This Goji dad has got me thinking hell yeah already lol


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 10, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I may have just found my unicorn


If you ever see your unicorn make sure you capture it keep it alive and study it for us!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh if I find the one that makes the cut she shall be shared and shared on mass, never understood the point of restricting the flow of a cut, share that shit yo


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 10, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> I thought he was using Goji moms in all his new crosses....
> 
> This Goji dad has got me thinking hell yeah already lol


I have a Pine Tree Congo x Goji in testing, doesn't look African on the least totally dominated by the daddy. Beautiful.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

Update of my testers. All have been topped their first time now, top dressed them with some soil and a layer of diatomaceous earth because I saw a few gnats flying so better to get on that shit now. They are under the Inda-gro 420 and it is now a nice 75 in there with that light on. Slow goings so far, the were all above ground on 12/19/14 so coming up on a month of life, some people count veg differently so will just say that lol.


----------



## COGrown (Jan 11, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Update of my testers. All have been topped their first time now, top dressed them with some soil and a layer of diatomaceous earth because I saw a few gnats flying so better to get on that shit now. They are under the Inda-gro 420 and it is now a nice 75 in there with that light on. Slow goings so far, the were all above ground on 12/19/14 so coming up on a month of life, some people count veg differently so will just say that lol.
> View attachment 3329346
> View attachment 3329348


Dude, BTi. 
I throw a bit of this into my compost tea every time i make tea. Not a lot.





It also works fantastically as a top dressing any time you notice gnat problems. It works extremely well. As with all beneficials, though, you want to make sure you are either using dechlorinated/dechloraminated water or you won't see nearly as much effect, if any.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 11, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Omg that Blood Orange is my mythical Unicorn. Did you get any nice orange funk? Did you make f2's by chance?


It smells like Orange Pledge and tastes like orange jube-jubes.

Sorry, no F2's.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

COGrown post: 11219334 said:


> Dude, BTi.
> I throw a bit of this into my compost tea every time i make tea. Not a lot.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the main ingredient in gnatrol right? I have that stuff and use it too but DE is so damn cheap and does work.
When it comes to bugs I like to come at them a couple different ways just to cover my basis. I just got done fighting some swamp gnats that were resilient mofos so not trying to have round 2 start


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 11, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Thats the main ingredient in gnatrol right? I have that stuff and use it too but DE is so damn cheap and does work.
> When it comes to bugs I like to come at them a couple different ways just to cover my basis. I just got done fighting some swamp gnats that were resilient mofos so not trying to have round 2 start


Neem seed meal, crab shell meal, and BTI bits are a very effective IPM arsenal to use. I haven't had a pest issue in ages since I started using that trio


----------



## calicat (Jan 11, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> WTF is Moontang?? So many strains I want... maybe I should go buy some lottery tickets so I can just buy out the stock they got there lol


Chem 91 ( non JB's cut ) vs Snow Lotus


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Neem seed meal, crab shell meal, and BTI bits are a very effective IPM arsenal to use. I haven't had a pest issue in ages since I started using that trio


Ya I will be adding both crab and neem meal to my next soil mix.
I have azamax, cold pressed neem oil, gnatrol, and DE for top dress when needed.


----------



## calicat (Jan 11, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Neem seed meal, crab shell meal, and BTI bits are a very effective IPM arsenal to use. I haven't had a pest issue in ages since I started using that trio


Nice full court press. With the amended soil/soiless mix I use, the only issue bugwise I ever get is the occasional fungus gnats. I just top dress with green river sand or sterilized play sand and drop some mild soap in a saucer.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

calicat said:


> Chem 91 ( non JB's cut ) vs Snow Lotus


So basically the snow lotus version of the fuzz huh. Eh think I will pass on that since I remember you or someone else familiar with the chem 91 cuts used saying that was the least powerful of the two and you liked the one used for clusterfunk more right? maybe I am just high lol but that is what made me change my mind from wanting the fuzz to wanting clusterfunk


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> So basically the snow lotus version of the fuzz huh. Eh think I will pass on that since I remember you or someone else familiar with the chem 91 cuts used saying that was the least powerful of the two and you liked the one used for clusterfunk more right? maybe I am just high lol but that is what made me change my mind from wanting the fuzz to wanting clusterfunk


I think he said jb's cut is in the fuzz. Moontang has the skunk va if im reading right
So same mom as clusterfunk.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I think he said jb's cut is in the fuzz. Moontang has the skunk va if im reading right
> So same mom as clusterfunk.


Thanks, I was a lil high lol. Hard to keep track of shit in the old genetic mental rolodex sometimes though ya know.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 11, 2015)

Last bugs I've had were gnats, probably from soil. Neem got them under control, and haven't seen them in well over a year. Must have got it from a bad bag of soil. Never was too bad, probably the easiest things to get rid of.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 11, 2015)

4/4 blue dream 88g13hp
And 2/4 SSH 88g13hp up on 72 hours and counting. No soaking, paper towels or the like. Pop em straight into the dirty.

Blue Dream


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 11, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I think he said jb's cut is in the fuzz. Moontang has the skunk va if im reading right
> So same mom as clusterfunk.


 EHRMEGHERD. If I don't get it I will go insane.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 11, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> EHRMEGHERD. If I don't get it *I will go insane.*


Pretty sure we're past that already.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm simply excited to be getting some females out of some of my gear. 

Here's a gal, lucky charms f2, who's still in veg. She has been topped and has a nice branching structure. She will take blueberry hill's spot.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 11, 2015)

From what I've read this should be a ghp leaning blue dream cross.

And here's one of the SSH cross.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 11, 2015)

So I recently did a hash run. 
This is from a 78 micron bag. It was rehashed with ISO (to remove contaminants) and filtered through non bleached coffee filters. 

Unbelievably smooth, and a great active, head high.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 11, 2015)

Touche Tige... I mean Mr Mustacheo. This is true. I think I am both lunatic and insane but it does give me an advantage in my business lol. Shenanigans aside, some Congo x Goji seven days flower


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 11, 2015)

My Zombie Dong mother. Most gorgeous thing I have ever seen. Thank you for this gift B. Just wow.


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 12, 2015)

SSDD week 8. I think 2 more.Post some better pics harvest day.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 12, 2015)

Well even with my dumb ass leaving my fan on the last few days all my seeds are coming up. Yay. This next round is 12/12FS then clones and a proper run. Going to put a new door on my grow tonight I think.

Noticing some pin sized, or bigger, holes in my tent door I've got stapled up , wear and tear on fabric bleh!. It was nice to have something with a zipper but I think I'm going to make a new door out of reflectix. Glad I only ran 4 of the GSC testers if it was my fault they hermed I'll know soon enough as I have 6 more seeds ready to pop after this clone run. Hope to have them at least started by April. I wasn't able to stay on top of shit like normal with the shingles man, that shit is insane I wish it on no human being. 

Being sick or injured for months has let my garden down, I need to pick up some slack and get stuff moving right again. Was problem free for a long time. Time to get back there.


----------



## Worcester (Jan 12, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Well even with my dumb ass leaving my fan on the last few days all my seeds are coming up. Yay. This next round is 12/12FS then clones and a proper run. Going to put a new door on my grow tonight I think.
> 
> Noticing some pin sized, or bigger, holes in my tent door I've got stapled up , wear and tear on fabric bleh!. It was nice to have something with a zipper but I think I'm going to make a new door out of reflectix. Glad I only ran 4 of the GSC testers if it was my fault they hermed I'll know soon enough as I have 6 more seeds ready to pop after this clone run. Hope to have them at least started by April. I wasn't able to stay on top of shit like normal with the shingles man, that shit is insane I wish it on no human being.
> 
> Being sick or injured for months has let my garden down, I need to pick up some slack and get stuff moving right again. Was problem free for a long time. Time to get back there.


Not to get off topic,butt I just got the shingles shot and I Hate Shots.I just saw too many pictures of adults with the out break and hearing how much they were crying...Be well..


----------



## Worcester (Jan 12, 2015)

Just took a closer look at The Holistic Seed offering of Bodi. Prices start at $76 and go up to $120. I even thought I saw something that was fem.=$120,so I didn't look at it too long.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 12, 2015)

Worcester said:


> Not to get off topic,butt I just got the shingles shot and I Hate Shots.I just saw too many pictures of adults with the out break and hearing how much they were crying...Be well..


Yeah it's some shit man, I still got headaches after three weeks. Shits just not fun at all. I got pits in my forehead I am hoping will heal over I am lathering with cream and shit. Fucking Gorbachev up in here.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 12, 2015)

Worcester said:


> Just took a closer look at The Holistic Seed offering of Bodi. Prices start at $76 and go up to $120. I even thought I saw something that was fem.=$120,so I didn't look at it too long.


If yiu are looking on their site they dont seperate breeders so you have to know the strain you are looking. Plus there site is not as up to date on stock sometimes as their email list.
Bodhi has no fem strains and all his packs are 76 bucks there with no added shipping charge


----------



## Worcester (Jan 12, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Yeah it's some shit man, I still got headaches after three weeks. Shits just not fun at all. I got pits in my forehead I am hoping will heal over I am lathering with cream and shit. Fucking Gorbachev up in here.


Hang in there.And if you have some friends that are in the age requirements,let them know so they won't have to go thru the pain.Butt,da whole truth,the preventative shot burned going in and then the area of the shot expanded like some weird puzzle piece a quarter of an inch thick and 5 inches long.Then, after a week when you thought everything was about over,it began to itch like crazy.Butt, I'd rather take the shot.It was my father-in-law who told me of his crying,while in the hospital with shingles..Hang in there..


----------



## Worcester (Jan 12, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> If yiu are looking on their site they dont seperate breeders so you have to know the strain you are looking. Plus there site is not as up to date on stock sometimes as their email list.
> Bodhi has no fem strains and all his packs are 76 bucks there with no added shipping charge


Thank you. I did click on the all button.My Bodi choice cost me $80,Black Triangle.Hopefully, more to come..


----------



## heelzballer (Jan 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Dream Beaver is going to be hard to top far as Sativas go. She is my all time favorite hands down. I am not an Indica fan at all, hundred percent sativa freak. She is unbelievably potent, frosts up to the fans by week two in flower already. A super sativa for sure, numb lips, heart racing, skin tickling and tingling, too much and you feel like you want to crawl out your own body it can be intense, waves of euphoria rippling through every nerve sometimes so strong your knees can buckle out under you. Not for sissies. All reports so far are similar. In the Bodhi thread on the gage forum Prettybuds found the same merciless phenotypes. My keeper, 'Milla' (named after the inventor of the bubble bag) has a strong spicy hashy flavor, hits instantly and keeps getting more intense for about an hour, a real rollercoaster. Yields are phenomenal. Huge dense colas. Most of my pics got lost when RIU changed and we all lost our albums, my hdd they were on also gave in. I have a few on breedbay. Far as height is concerned they are easily tamed with some low stress training, they enjoy being tied down and give you a field of rock hard pinecone buds the size of two or three golfballs stacked. Keep her low and the stretch in flower is just perfect to get great light to every bud. Just keep her legs shaven, low light on junk nodes will give you some balls. So far everybody had two balls in week 2 flower on the strongest pheno. Seems Milla likes to play tricks, but she only ever makes those two balls. We all got that insane pheno, I got her twice in one pack so i would say odds are high you will too. BUT you better make hundred percent sure that it is the kind of high you want. Like I said, sUPER sativa. I can't wait to run her again. Still going to hang in for a while, ended up needing a break from it, and it tastes so good there is no way you are skipping a day if you have a jar.


Does she tolerate topping, and supercropping? Or only LST'ing. Thanks!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 12, 2015)

heelzballer said:


> Does she tolerate topping, and supercropping? Or only LST'ing. Thanks!


Topping is no problem at all. Just watch for excess branching lower down, tons of cloning sites. For a while I didn't keep mums and cloned off the girls going in flower knowing I will always have enough nodes to choose from, only started keeping mums when we took her out of rotation. Top to control height, but I can't stress enough branching can go apeshit so shave the legs before flower for sure.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 12, 2015)

Just got an email from the amigo today. Bodhi freebs are Kindness when you purchase two packs of his gear.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 12, 2015)

Worcester said:


> Thank you. I did click on the all button.My Bodi choice cost me $80,Black Triangle.Hopefully, more to come..


Good choice


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Touche Tige... I mean Mr Mustacheo. This is true. I think I am both lunatic and insane *but it does give me an advantage in my business* lol. Shenanigans aside, some Congo x Goji seven days flower


Mad, are you a bounty hunter?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 12, 2015)

my bodhi tester straight dank


----------



## DustyNugs (Jan 12, 2015)

All testers are doing just fine, still growing healthy and vigorously. The triploid Sensi/Deadly G #1 ended up growing just as fast and large as the others, but has yet to show sex. Sensi/Deadly G #'s 2 and 3 are both female. I popped a fourth Sensi/Deadly G that is a few weeks behind these three, but just as healthy and growing nicely. I have 2 female Giesel x Appy and one male that looks and smells amazing for a veg plant.
I also have 3 Skywalker x Pipeline HP coming along nicely, I believe I see a female preflower on #1 !

Giesel x Appy top left 3
Sensi x Deadly G bottom left 4
Skywalker x Pipeline the right corner 3
All in 3 gallon bags of 707 and perlite 
Trying to take clones where I can and get these ladies flowering asap


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 12, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Mad, are you a bounty hunter?


Close... music promoter lmfao


----------



## Worcester (Jan 13, 2015)

I stand corrected.As of e-mail this morning, I must pay for my seeds with cash,blank money order,or other ways I've never used.foop foop.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 13, 2015)

Worcester said:


> I stand corrected.As of e-mail this morning, I must pay for my seeds with cash,blank money order,or other ways I've never used.foop foop.


Sorry to hear that, kinda figured thats the way it would go down.


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 13, 2015)

Anybody else use roots organic around here?


----------



## Worcester (Jan 13, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Sorry to hear that, kinda figured thats the way it would go down.


Thanks for your reply.Now that the rookie has been slapped back into reality,do any of you guys trust these folks with cash,blank money orders,or gift cards? And if so, how did you send your cash where some postal hound didn't detect it..


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 13, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Anybody else use roots organic around here?


I had a bunch of samplers, the grow, bloom and base that were either soil additives or top dressing. Worked pretty well as I simply mixed them in with the soil during transplants. 

Didn't have to fertilize as much (Jacks) and the plants were healthy with minimal effort.

If the price were right, I'd actually feel confident using the soil conditioners by themselves. But the price is just nor competitive for my setup.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 13, 2015)

Worcester said:


> Thanks for your reply.Now that the rookie has been slapped back into reality,do any of you guys trust these folks with cash,blank money orders,or gift cards? And if so, how did you send your cash where some postal hound didn't detect it..


I wouldnt worry about a thing. I just wrapped the cash in the letter for my order and sent it like they said to in a priority mail envelope. You get tracking and insurance so you know when it gets there and you can buy more insurance if you would like.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 13, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Anybody else use roots organic around here?


This guy right here uses tgeir soil but no nutes, grabed a pack of their oregonism but have yet to use it. Whats up?


----------



## Worcester (Jan 13, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I wouldnt worry about a thing. I just wrapped the cash in the letter for my order and sent it like they said to in a priority mail envelope. You get tracking and insurance so you know when it gets there and you can buy more insurance if you would like.


Thank you for your reply...I just checked,Attitude is back, up and running!!!Butt,their Bodi gear seems to be selling out pretty quickly.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 13, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Anybody else use roots organic around here?


Ive gotten a bunch of their samples and was pretty impressed.. If the Jacks Pro didnt work for me I would have given them serious consideration.


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 13, 2015)

No nutes at all? I've been using them for awhile indoor and out but I am just curious about what and how much people feed using roots but you don't even feed em lol .


I've been just using budswell tea with hygrozyme great white mychrorizine public acid and molasses for awhile but I just can't help but to feel something is missing. Or maybe it's because you guys just veg longer and have better cameras lol


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 13, 2015)

I usually use 3 gallon pots that are made of that poly film instead of smart pots Becuase they dry it out so quick I think it affects the roots in a bad way and on top of that having to water every day... I'm thinking about just using 5 gallon pots now and plain water with roots organic. I'm thinking that should give them every single thing they need... 



Anyone care to share their feeding schedules?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 13, 2015)

I use fox farm trios with the roots orgabic soil atm, gonna do a little side by side with ff and some canna terra I got for free from winning a puzzle contest for canna's magazine. Gotta use this stuff up because once I go back to mixing soils I will have no need for it amd dont wanna pour it down the drain or some shit...
I usually wait atleast a week or two after transplant to resume feeding because there is a decemt amount of nutes already in it and you feed to soon you get burn


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 13, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Anyone care to share their feeding schedules?


Agua.


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 13, 2015)

So water is the big secret around here lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 13, 2015)

I agree. If shit gets pale it gets a top dressing of the mix and some EWC and that's the ticket.


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 13, 2015)

How far out from harvest would you stop using teas? My harvest date should be on the 20th of this month


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 13, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> How far out from harvest would you stop using teas? My harvest date should be on the 20th of this month


Are you re-using the soil?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 13, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> So water is the big secret around here lol


Most soil growers around amend and mix their own soil so there's really no need to bottle feed when your medium has all the food in it. This is why I'm getting into mixing up soil as the bottle feeding is just tiring. But I can say this for a semi organic lineup Nectar For The Gods is great. Better used with peat based mediums that's not amended. I just love the idea of using water and teas the whole way through and not worrying about if there's too much nutes.


----------



## calicat (Jan 13, 2015)

From Seedvaultofcalifornia instagram..Thanks on behalf of our members to B for the 100 packs of "Snow Wookie" freebies with orders.. It's arriving next week. #bodhiseeds #snowwookie #breederofbreeders Now double tap and then go to your favorite grow forum and spread the word. .thanks amigos LoL I just made an order last Friday should of waited. The bean addiction is so difficult to embrace. Realistically should of stopped getting beans about 5 years ago lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 13, 2015)

For anybody if your not using RO water do you pH it? Just wondering the pH of my water where I moved is a lil higher than where I was at kinda surprised too and I watered the Chem 3 x 88G13/Hashplant with it and it looks like something is off a lil. Clawing like too much nitrogen and some dark blue/purple hues which is phosphorous. Also maybe a lil cal/mag issue too. I transplanted them from solo cups last night but they suffered a lil from the cold weather last week and the move so hopefully it's just that but I'm just wondering about pHing the water


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 13, 2015)

calicat said:


> From Seedvaultofcalifornia instagram..Thanks on behalf of our members to B for the 100 packs of "Snow Wookie" freebies with orders.. It's arriving next week. #bodhiseeds #snowwookie #breederofbreeders Now double tap and then go to your favorite grow forum and spread the word. .thanks amigos LoL I just made an order last Friday should of waited. The bean addiction is so difficult to embrace. Realistically should of stopped getting beans about 5 years ago lol.


Every time I buy beans somewhere another great deal comes up. I've been so broke these past couple months from buying beans lol. I said to myself last night no more but the addiction is real and I know soon as I see something worth the money I'm gonna get it lol. Seriously tho I need to stop lol need more equipment too so that may hold me back for a while plus I really need to start going through these.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 13, 2015)

I dont use a RO, just a pur water filter on my sink. Comes out right at 6.3 but we have a private well, when I was on city water I rarely phd though, was really just tp ease my mind that it dodnt fluctuate seasonally.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> For anybody if your not using RO water do you pH it? Just wondering the pH of my water where I moved is a lil higher than where I was at kinda surprised too and I watered the Chem 3 x 88G13/Hashplant with it and it looks like something is off a lil. Clawing like too much nitrogen and some dark blue/purple hues which is phosphorous. Also maybe a lil cal/mag issue too. I transplanted them from solo cups last night but they suffered a lil from the cold weather last week and the move so hopefully it's just that but I'm just wondering about pHing the water


I use this. It removes 93% of chloramines , fluorides, etc but does not remove calcium and magnesium. It doesn't waste a drop of water either unlike most RO units

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Perfect-Water-Technologies-Home-Master-Jr-F2-Elite-SinkTop-Water-Filtration-System-in-White-TMJRf2E/203841387#product_description


.


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are you re-using the soil?


I've been saving it for about 6 months now but I haven't actually reused anything ... Also I have a co,post going of just leaves stems and old males.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 13, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I dont use a RO, just a pur water filter on my sink. Comes out right at 6.3 but we have a private well, when I was on city water I rarely phd though, was really just tp ease my mind that it dodnt fluctuate seasonally.


May have to get one of those but mines is high in the 8s so I was just wondering cus I don't want it to affect the plants. Never pHed when I was growing years ago but I was more a lazy style grower and still studying and learning a lot and I only been doing it lately cus I've been using nutes. Not on the Bodhi testers tho but I guess I can try and see but I'm not liking it's high like that tho. Doesn't bother me when I run hydro cus the nutes changes pH anyways but my soil plants it worried me a lil just cus I know it's harder for a soil plant to recover from things


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 13, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> I've been saving it for about 6 months now but I haven't actually reused anything ... Also I have a co,post going of just leaves stems and old males.


I suppose it depends on what type of tea you're referring to. IMO you can't over-do compost teas. You could use those right up until the day of harvest, and would be particularly beneficial if you plan on re-using the soil. Nutrient teas are probably not needed for the last couple weeks of flower though


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 13, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I dont use a RO, just a pur water filter on my sink. Comes out right at 6.3 but we have a private well, when I was on city water I rarely phd though, was really just tp ease my mind that it dodnt fluctuate seasonally.


 Traditionally I've never had ph problems till recently and I am about 90 percent sure that its my well water because I had the well pump changed and that's right around when my problems started.. I've been measuring my ph with the dye you drop in the water and it said 5.5 and I thought this thing has to be broken so I've got a digital ph coming, but it's still not here.... I have a water filter and the oh comes out to 7 according to my cheap kit. The funny thing is The ppm's go up by 10 ppm so I'm REALLY confused with what's my actual problem I'm starting to think it's some mineral or something in my well water...


----------



## DustyNugs (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm using some of the Roots Organics nutrient line and their 707 soil for about a year now. I mix the 707 with perlite 50:50. I don't have to feed in veg, there seems to be enough goodies in there to keep babies and clones chugging along a couple months. During flowering cycle I use Grow, Bloom, Catalyst and recently added HPK. I'm still trying to figure things out because I'm experimenting with pot sizes, watering frequency, strain by strain response. I just stick to their 5 mL plan, feed once a week and water every couple of days. Overall, I'm pleased with my results.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I use this. It removes 93% of chloramines , fluorides, etc but does not remove calcium and magnesium. It doesn't waste a drop of water either unlike most RO units
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Perfect-Water-Technologies-Home-Master-Jr-F2-Elite-SinkTop-Water-Filtration-System-in-White-TMJRf2E/203841387#product_description
> 
> ...


Thanks st0w gonna get one of these next week. You can still use the water out the faucet with the filter connected right?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 13, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Traditionally I've never had ph problems till recently and I am about 90 percent sure that its my well water because I had the well pump changed and that's right around when my problems started.. I've been measuring my ph with the dye you drop in the water and it said 5.5 and I thought this thing has to be broken so I've got a digital ph coming, but it's still not here.... I have a water filter and the oh comes out to 7 according to my cheap kit. The funny thing is The ppm's go up by 10 ppm so I'm REALLY confused with what's my actual problem I'm starting to think it's some mineral or something in my well water...


That water filter you have could be a mineral spring water filter and is adding things to the water as it passes through. Brita faucet filters do this


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Thanks st0w gonna get one of these next week. You can still use the water out the faucet with the filter connected right?


Yep, it has a threaded attachment that just screws right on to the faucet with a little pin that you pull out which diverts the water to the filter instead of coming out of the faucet. Takes about 5 minutes to fill up a 5 gallon bucket


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 13, 2015)

Damn deals on beans! Makes it so tempting! I've been good for a while but just may need to break my bean buying hiatus


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Every time I buy beans somewhere another great deal comes up. I've been so broke these past couple months from buying beans lol. I said to myself last night no more but the addiction is real and I know soon as I see something worth the money I'm gonna get it lol. Seriously tho I need to stop lol need more equipment too so that may hold me back for a while plus I really need to start going through these.


I did the same thing last month. Spent almost $500 on beans when I should have bought another or a better AC unit for summertime. The bean addiction is real. I still window shop for beans every single day even though I don't have money to spend hahaha.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 13, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I did the same thing last month. Spent almost $500 on beans when I should have bought another or a better AC unit for summertime. The bean addiction is real. I still window shop for beans every single day even though I don't have money to spend hahaha.


 bro believe I understand. I do it every single day too. It's a shame but I must go on a break cus I'm gonna need that AC for summer too and a lot more other stuff unless it's something I feel I gotta have


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That water filter you have could be a mineral spring water filter and is adding things to the water as it passes through. Brita faucet filters do this



Its a Purina filter nothing crazy, is there any reason to worry about what it's putting in your water?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> bro believe I understand. I do it every single day too. It's a shame but I must go on a break cus I'm gonna need that AC for summer too and a lot more other stuff unless it's something I feel I gotta have


Just don't go to the Bodhi page no matter what seed bank you are shopping on.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 13, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Its a Purina filter nothing crazy, is there any reason to worry about what it's putting in your water?


Naw it's not putting bad stuff in. Don't know whats being put in it should tell you on box or on he site but I'm pretty sure you should be fine. If you can drink it the plants can too



D_Urbmon said:


> Just don't go to the Bodhi page no matter what seed bank you are shopping on.


You right about that. I have what I want from Bodhi right now but there's a few that I want that I'm gonna get soon.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 13, 2015)

calicat said:


> From Seedvaultofcalifornia instagram..Thanks on behalf of our members to B for the 100 packs of "Snow Wookie" freebies with orders.. It's arriving next week. #bodhiseeds #snowwookie #breederofbreeders Now double tap and then go to your favorite grow forum and spread the word. .thanks amigos LoL I just made an order last Friday should of waited. The bean addiction is so difficult to embrace. Realistically should of stopped getting beans about 5 years ago lol.


Has B ever publicly stated why he doesn't vend through NGR?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Has B ever publicly stated why he doesn't vend through NGR?


Could've swore I saw somewhere that Bodhi and the guy from NGR aren't seeing eye to eye about something. There was a lot of people complaint about NGR when they first started vending so that may have something to do with it but I hope they do one day cus I use them religiously lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I suppose it depends on what type of tea you're referring to. IMO you can't over-do compost teas. You could use those right up until the day of harvest, and would be particularly beneficial if you plan on re-using the soil. Nutrient teas are probably not needed for the last couple weeks of flower though


StOw, if you keep a log, make a note of flavor if teas even ACT is fed in the last two weeks. Just something I have been picking up lately, the later I feed teas the darker the flavor, whereas left alone it is crisp and clear always. It is a minor difference and might be a total placebo effect. Would be interested to hear your observations over time.


D_Urbmon said:


> I did the same thing last month. Spent almost $500 on beans when I should have bought another or a better AC unit for summertime. The bean addiction is real. I still window shop for beans every single day even though I don't have money to spend hahaha.


Dude I am in a bitof a pickle due to exactly this. Mid summer and the badboy AC didn't make the budget and none of the beans that broke the budget are getting a run soon... So yeah, been there eh


----------



## calicat (Jan 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Has B ever publicly stated why he doesn't vend through NGR?


I have not come across anything. But this is my conclusion. He already uses Great Lakes Genetics and since NGR is in the same area perhaps a conflict would ensue. Just an opinion of mine.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 13, 2015)

Anyone grown out either of the BS Sweet Skunk crosses (Elfinstone & Strange Brew)?


----------



## COGrown (Jan 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Anyone grown out either of the BS Sweet Skunk crosses (Elfinstone & Strange Brew)?


My elphinstone test grow went down with the tsd ship, tragically. Pretty sure good google usage will lead you directly to the other place, but I don't want to link to it. Just try google elphinstone and test grow? Its pretty detailed.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Anyone grown out either of the BS Sweet Skunk crosses (Elfinstone & Strange Brew)?


I'd love to know as well. The Elfinstone has caught my eye for a while. I'm a Canuck and I'm new to growing so naturally I would like to try something with Breeder Steve's Sweet Skunk considering it's a BC legend.

I also happened to recently harvested some PeakseedsBC Sweet Skunk which 1 of the plants in particular happened to be the best herb I have ever smoked in my life(nearly 20 years toking) and my favorite of the 6 strains of his I grew over the last year. I gotta say I'm not familiar with any sativa like experience and I FUCKING LOVED IT.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2015)

Some random goji buds @ day 41.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Anyone grown out either of the BS Sweet Skunk crosses (Elfinstone & Strange Brew)?


No but years ago I grew BS sweet skunk from clone. One of those plants you wish was still in your garden. That alone makes me very interested.

Plus I've been hearing elfinstone is a yield monster.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 13, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Close... music promoter lmfao


Probably almost as cutthroat as bounty hunting. The music industry is a harsh mistress!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 13, 2015)

my goji og gettin the chop


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2015)

Bigworm nice as always man!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 13, 2015)

Frosty fans always herald a potent crop. Nice structure on your Goji I like me some real colas!


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

Well I do have one confirmed female of Afkan x Snow Lotus. Just was looking over the girls and noticed that happy coincidence. 

Going to do some cleaning in the garden tonight and transplant any plants that are ready as well as deal with the clones that are ready to be rooted.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 14, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> No but years ago I grew BS sweet skunk from clone. One of those plants you wish was still in your garden. That alone makes me very interested.
> 
> Plus I've been hearing elfinstone is a yield monster.


Gonna be testing the BS Sweet Skunk x 88G13/Hashplant after the Chem 3 go into flower so stay tuned we will see what comes from these

Chem 3 x 88G13/Hashplant is doing much better since I transplanted to 1gal grow bags. They got stunted a bit from the cold weather these past couple weeks and I think the high pH water I had been using over at the old place made them N toxic but new growth is looking good. 4 more weeks of veg and then I'll transplant to 3gal and flip.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 14, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Frosty fans always herald a potent crop. Nice structure on your Goji I like me some real colas!


I agree Hamish in the frosty fans. Both of those Goji look damn good and this is one I must have too from Bodhi


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 14, 2015)

looking very nice @Amos Otis and @bigworm6969 i definitely need to add some Gogi to my grows! 

quick question: how often do you all change out your HPS? do you wait for the light to die or after so many months of it running? 

in Bodhi news: my tri-sunshine daydream is looking great. i'll get up some pictures of her soon.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> looking very nice @Amos Otis and @bigworm6969 i definitely need to add some Gogi to my grows!
> 
> quick question: how often do you all change out your HPS? do you wait for the light to die or after so many months of it running?
> 
> in Bodhi news: my tri-sunshine daydream is looking great. i'll get up some pictures of her soon.


I've got a light meter that I use to see how much wear has occurred. Generally I change mine out every 6 months, usually when I change carbon filter.

Also tried cheap bulbs and expensive. No discernable difference


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I've got a light meter that I use to see how much wear has occurred. Generally I change mine out every 6 months, usually when I change carbon filter.
> 
> Also tried cheap bulbs and expensive. No discernable difference


You buy a new filter every 6 months? Holy shit bro, what kinda filter you get? Just curious because most are supposed to be good for atleast a year if not more if its quality.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I've got a light meter that I use to see how much wear has occurred. Generally I change mine out every 6 months, usually when I change carbon filter.
> 
> Also tried cheap bulbs and expensive. No discernable difference


thanks @TonightYou that helps a lot; haven't noticed my filter needing to be changed, but have noticed some deficiency/slow growth in the plants lately and was leaning toward this being the cause. gonna try and get it changed out tonight!


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> You buy a new filter every 6 months? Holy shit bro, what kinda filter you get? Just curious because most are supposed to be good for atleast a year if not more if its quality.


Not always but I'm proactive because apartment living. Best filter I've tried is actually hydrofarm probably second is phresh.

Any hint and the filter is replaced.

Eta: a year is a lie. I also think many of us growers get accustomed to the aroma and not notice the changes as non smokers/growers do


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> thanks @TonightYou have noticed some deficiency/slow growth in the plants lately and was leaning toward this being the cause. gonna try and get it changed out tonight!


Do you keep your house warm in the winter? A much cooler grow area could contribute to slower plants than normal.



TonightYou said:


> Also tried cheap bulbs and expensive. No discernable difference


Word.



TonightYou said:


> I also think many of us growers get accustomed to the aroma and not notice the changes as non smokers/growers do


Word.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Not always but I'm proactive because apartment living. Best filter I've tried is actually hydrofarm probably second is phresh.
> 
> Any hint and the filter is replaced.
> 
> Eta: a year is a lie. I also think many of us growers get accustomed to the aroma and not notice the changes as non smokers/growers do


well now i think i should also change the filter as it's been over a year. i recently changed the ... crap, what is it called--the once-white fuzzy material over the filter--just a few weeks ago. i just changed it because it was dirty, not because of smell. but maybe i am used to it? although i just did go through a six-week break from smoking and would have noticed it then? okay, i'm rambling because the break is over.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 14, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Do you keep your house warm in the winter? A much cooler grow area could contribute to slower plants than normal.
> ...


i'm not sure what is going on...i just changed the lights out in the T5 because things were slow in there and it got me noticing that things were slow and not like previous runs in flower too. it's a _weed_--and it's not growing like it.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 14, 2015)

I do the same thing as far as the break. My aunt goes on a decnt amouny of vactions so I have to house/dog sit for her and I try to take a break so I dont smoke in her house and try to smell anything when I return home if I can. Last time I house sat for a week I bought a carbon filter because I had been waiting till flower but they were reaking in veg lol.

I just recently bought a filter for what is now my veg room because the neighbors are still conplaining about smell. It fucking sux because it can only be us smoking at this point because it is to hit and miss, plants dont just smell o e day and not the next.

Kinda reminds me of a kid cudi verse lol "Neighbors knocking on the door, asking can we turn it down, I said aint no music on, she said naw but that weed is loud" 
Guess I gotta get my hands on some mids (jk) or start smoking in my cold ass garage which sux because I am an allday everyday toker when not at work but I gotta do something to make it work.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 14, 2015)

Temple of Larry already getting frosty!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I do the same thing as far as the break. My aunt goes on a decnt amouny of vactions so I have to house/dog sit for her and I try to take a break so I dont smoke in her house and try to smell anything when I return home if I can. Last time I house sat for a week I bought a carbon filter because I had been waiting till flower but they were reaking in veg lol.
> 
> I just recently bought a filter for what is now my veg room because the neighbors are still conplaining about smell. It fucking sux because it can only be us smoking at this point because it is to hit and miss, plants dont just smell o e day and not the next.
> 
> ...


Once I became a father the wife "moved" my smoking room to the garage. I'm getting used to it now.

I've got an extra fan/filter going in there. I've got it on a Walmart light dimmer (10$) that shuts off once turned all the way down. I just click it up a few notches and smoke next to it. Works great.

Edit: I live in a highly religious community and people are constantly bringing fucking jars of jam and cookies and shit over and the last thing I need is someone to smell my meds..


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I do the same thing as far as the break. My aunt goes on a decnt amouny of vactions so I have to house/dog sit for her and I try to take a break so I dont smoke in her house and try to smell anything when I return home if I can. Last time I house sat for a week I bought a carbon filter because I had been waiting till flower but they were reaking in veg lol.
> 
> I just recently bought a filter for what is now my veg room because the neighbors are still conplaining about smell. It fucking sux because it can only be us smoking at this point because it is to hit and miss, plants dont just smell o e day and not the next.
> 
> ...


A new filter should do the trick. My veg area smells as well but I've got an overkill setup for my flower room and the veg area is right next to the tent so odors are pulled through the filter.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Once I became a father the wife "moved" my smoking room to the garage. I'm getting used to it now.
> 
> I've got an extra fan/filter going in there. I've got it on a Walmart light dimmer (10$) that shuts off once turned all the way down. I just click it up a few notches and smoke next to it. Works great.
> 
> Edit: I live in a highly religious community and people are constantly bringing fucking jars of jam and cookies and shit over and the last thing I need is someone to smell my meds..


Shit I'd be happy to get some cookies and jam!

One of my neighbors I believe is a dealer. Been low key since the weird fight happened. But I don't think they grow yet I could smell what I can only presume to be a large amount of buds being broken down at one point. It wasn't the smoke cannabis smell, but fresh. I knew it wasn't my operation as my place didn't have a trace of aroma. 

I generally don't care what other people do, but don't be drawing attention in my building. I told the youngins the one day to open a window or something when burning the bush. He played dumb but at least he knew I knew. Lots of out of state plates stopping by on the regular so I believe he is reselling medical out of state.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah this whole fiasco has me convinced I want to be med legal in no more tgan a year. If I dont meet that goal I will be extrenely disappointed in myself lol. My lease for the place ends in september, wanna take a trip to cali this summer and see if I cant find some place I would lime to lay my roots down at (haha puns are fun). 
Gonna take a trip out west this summer and see what I cant glean from that trip and if it is for me out there


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Shit I'd be happy to get some cookies and jam!
> 
> One of my neighbors I believe is a dealer. Been low key since the weird fight happened. But I don't think they grow yet I could smell what I can only presume to be a large amount of buds being broken down at one point. It wasn't the smoke cannabis smell, but fresh. I knew it wasn't my operation as my place didn't have a trace of aroma.
> 
> I generally don't care what other people do, but don't be drawing attention in my building. I told the youngins the one day to open a window or something when burning the bush. He played dumb but at least he knew I knew. Lots of out of state plates stopping by on the regular so I believe he is reselling medical out of state.


I loved the treats at first but I start to feel like it's a ploy to get me to come with them to pray on Sundays. And the shit comes faster than we consume it.

I must be the only one for a mile or more that doesn't participate in the church thing. My situation could be much much worse. That's for sure.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I do the same thing as far as the break. My aunt goes on a decnt amouny of vactions so I have to house/dog sit for her and I try to take a break so I dont smoke in her house and try to smell anything when I return home if I can. Last time I house sat for a week I bought a carbon filter because I had been waiting till flower but they were reaking in veg lol.
> 
> I just recently bought a filter for what is now my veg room because the neighbors are still conplaining about smell. It fucking sux because it can only be us smoking at this point because it is to hit and miss, plants dont just smell o e day and not the next.
> 
> ...


I have the perfect solution. Stop smoking flowers, start making hash.  Still smells but way less, and way less smoke/vapor is produced to get the same high. Just at suggestion.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 14, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I loved the treats at first but I start to feel like it's a ploy to get me to come with them to pray on Sundays. And the shit comes faster than we consume it.
> 
> I must be the only one for a mile or more that doesn't participate in the church thing. My situation could be much much worse. That's for sure.


You in mormon country? And those "treats" are a ploy to win you over. That's probably why they keep bringing them. LOL. They're wondering to themselves when will they finally "save" you. ROFL.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 14, 2015)

@natro.hydro that's why i basically only use a one-hitter though i prefer to smoke s. if a strain doesn't work for me in that one-hitter and it is one that needs to be rolled to do its job, i don't want to keep growing it. that's why i like sunshine daydream so much!! 

@TonightYou my area is set up that way too and it works for me. filters are expensive


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 14, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I have the perfect solution. Stop smoking flowers, start making hash.  Still smells but way less, and way less smoke/vapor is produced to get the same high. Just at suggestion.


Oh man I am a hash fiend so you dont gotta tell ne to smoke more of it lol. Problem is hash is a delicacy in my parts. Once I crop out though I will have plent of trim for hash...

Plus I wanna get a vape soin when I have the money so that should cut down on the smell a little atleast


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 14, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You in mormon country? And those "treats" are a ploy to win you over. That's probably why they keep bringing them. LOL. They're wondering to themselves when they finally "save" you. ROFL.


You got it. I find it amusing that they try so hard. I mean, I'm not going to be rude or anything. I tell them were non-practicing Buddhists. That doesn't seem to discourage them somehow..


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 14, 2015)

I have a 4" fan and filter hooked up in the basement so might just start rosting one over that.
I already thought we were being pretty careful since we use this thing called a smoke buddy, shits amazing since you blow your hit into and nothing comes out. Must be smoke from the bowl rolling that is reaking the place up


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I loved the treats at first but I start to feel like it's a ploy to get me to come with them to pray on Sundays. And the shit comes faster than we consume it.
> 
> I must be the only one for a mile or more that doesn't participate in the church thing. My situation could be much much worse. That's for sure.


Ah strings attached. Nevermind as the atheist in me would be annoyed at it being a ploy and not just being neighborly


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Edit: I live in a highly religious community and people are constantly bringing fucking jars of jam and cookies and shit over





Al Yamoni said:


> My situation could be much much worse. That's for sure.


Good that you recognize how good you have it.

You could be one of the unfortunates that live in a religious neighborhood that brings AKs and machetes when they drop by.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I have the perfect solution. Stop smoking flowers, start making hash.  Still smells but way less, and way less smoke/vapor is produced to get the same high. Just at suggestion.


As much as I love hash, it simply isn't the same as smoking flowers. Something is missing with smoking hash only. Vaping seems to be similar.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Ah strings attached. Nevermind as the atheist in me would be annoyed at it being a ploy and not just being neighborly


I think they truly feel they are being neighborly, it's just the whole "God tells me that I need to spread the good word and show others the light" bulldog that urks me slightly. 

I'm all for live and let live. Not live and _make_ others live.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 14, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> looking very nice
> quick question: how often do you all change out your HPS? do you wait for the light to die or after so many months of it running?:peace:




I change my bulbs once a year. I don't notice a discernible difference in yield or quality over that period of time.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm having to get a new filter too as the smell is just reeking through the garage into the kitchen in the house. Haven't smelled it outside but Mrs is already complaining lol. Told her it will be taken care of next week once I get paid. She thinks I want it to smell that way and I said hell naw I don't we have HOA and I don't want nobody telling on me. Always been low key and gonna keep it that way but I'm so glad the apartment living is over. Not having to deal with neighbors is so much better


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah this whole fiasco has me convinced I want to be med legal in no more tgan a year. If I dont meet that goal I will be extrenely disappointed in myself lol. My lease for the place ends in september, wanna take a trip to cali this summer and see if I cant find some place I would lime to lay my roots down at (haha puns are fun).
> Gonna take a trip out west this summer and see what I cant glean from that trip and if it is for me out there


Fuck Cali, move to Michigan!


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I have a 4" fan and filter hooked up in the basement so might just start rosting one over that.
> I already thought we were being pretty careful since we use this thing called a smoke buddy, shits amazing since you blow your hit into and nothing comes out. Must be smoke from the bowl rolling that is reaking the place up


Yes I had a 4 inch and upgrades to a 6 inch. Cam pull so much more through. 

I use nag champa and candles to cover up smoking. It works very well, particularly nag champa. Only thing I wouldn't feel comfortable burning is a blunt in my place, but joints are covered up just fine.

Come to think of it, I haven't smoked a blunt in a long time. With good cannabis, there is simply no need


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Not having to deal with neighbors is so much better


Word.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> As much as I love hash, it simply isn't the same as smoking flowers. Something is missing with smoking hash only. Vaping seems to be similar.


It's that flavor you get from it being burnt. I like vapes and I love hash but nothing compares to burning flowers imho unless you smoking BHO cus that shit is just stupid potent lol. Roll me up a good ol King Size Raw paper; trying to stop smoking blunts but I love em too!!! But I totally agree with you about something missing when vaping


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> It's that flavor you get from it being burnt. I like vapes and I love hash but nothing compares to burning flowers imho unless you smoking BHO cus that shit is just stupid potent lol. Roll me up a good ol King Size Raw paper; trying to stop smoking blunts but I love em too!!! But I totally agree with you about something missing when vaping


I like to use blunt wraps and a pair o scissors to roll up 3" pinners and smoke em with the ol roach clip. I love the flavor of a blunt too much but like the previous comment stated, just a waste for the connoisseur.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> As much as I love hash, it simply isn't the same as smoking flowers. Something is missing with smoking hash only. Vaping seems to be similar.


Yeah you aren't getting all that carbon monoxide, sulfur dioxide and benzine poison from the combustion of plant matter. It's a much more clear high. Completely different feeling. You should really try getting away from that. It's the best thing you could ever do for yourself. My wife and friends are all exactly like you. They love that stuff and can't/won't get away from it. Not trying to be a dick. I know this may come off as a little rude or snobbish but it's the truth man. Anyone who vapes will tell you the same.

After exclusively vaping and dabbing for a few years now I really can't enjoy the feelings of combustion byproducts. Only way I can describe it is a very dirty high with a side of anxiety and unrest. The very few times I have toked off a join in those years it was quite un enjoyable.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> It's that flavor you get from it being burnt. I like vapes and I love hash but nothing compares to burning flowers imho unless you smoking BHO cus that shit is just stupid potent lol. Roll me up a good ol King Size Raw paper; trying to stop smoking blunts but I love em too!!! But I totally agree with you about something missing when vaping


Hash can get very potent, perhaps not as much as BHO but I'm not touching that shit again. I don't trust many of the morons that make it to be doing it safely or know an ounce of chemistry in what they are doing.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 14, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I like to use blunt wraps and a pair o scissors to roll up 3" pinners and smoke em with the ol roach clip. I love the flavor of a blunt too much but like the previous comment stated, just a waste for the connoisseur.


Exactly why I haven't been trying to smoke them. When I do I get the most plain cigarillo I can find with no flavor so I can taste more of the flowers instead the cigar or wrap. But I always have loved Raw papers and joints as it smokes much better. That's what I started off smoking so gotta love em.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 14, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yeah you aren't getting all that carbon monoxide, sulfur dioxide and benzine poison from the combustion of plant matter. It's a much more clear high. Completely different feeling. You should really try getting away from that. It's the best thing you could ever do for yourself. My wife and friends are all exactly like you. They love that stuff and can't/won't get away from it. Not trying to be a dick. I know this may come off as a little rude or snobbish but it's the truth man. Anyone who vapes will tell you the same.
> 
> After exclusively vaping and dabbing for a few years now I really can't enjoy the feelings of combustion byproducts. Only way I can describe it is a very dirty high with a side of anxiety and unrest. The very few times I have toked off a join in those years it was quite un enjoyable.


I feel where you coming from bro cus the high from vaping is much clearer and stronger but everybody has there preferences. Lots of us love burning flowers cus the flavors are just there more than vaping. That what most of us like besides it being potent. I know there's other stuff coming out when being burned but I haven't heard of people getting poisoned from those things from smoking so until that day imma keep burning em cus its just oh so tasty that way


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yeah you aren't getting all that carbon monoxide, sulfur dioxide and benzine poison from the combustion of plant matter. It's a much more clear high. Completely different feeling. You should really try getting away from that. It's the best thing you could ever do for yourself. My wife and friends are all exactly like you. They love that stuff and can't/won't get away from it. Not trying to be a dick. I know this may come off as a little rude or snobbish but it's the truth man. Anyone who vapes will tell you the same.
> 
> After exclusively vaping and dabbing for a few years now I really can't enjoy the feelings of combustion byproducts. Only way I can describe it is a very dirty high with a side of anxiety and unrest. The very few times I have toked off a join in those years it was quite un enjoyable.



While vaping is healthier, it's just not the same. I need to find a good vape though. Kind of like the Pax, but I need to check out my friends again because the last time I didn't like how the hits were so difficult to pull. I reckon it's because it's dirty which wouldn't surprise me.

Eta: I love the volcano but can't see spending that kinda cash on a vape. I don't think vaping is stronger, it's just different. We still don't understand all the relationships between cannabinoids and THC, which I think is why vaping and hash of even the same plant just seem different from burning flowers.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I feel where you coming from bro cus the high from vaping is much clearer and stronger but everybody has there preferences. Lots of us love burning flowers cus the flavors are just there more than vaping. That what most of us like besides it being potent. I know there's other stuff coming out when being burned but I haven't heard of people getting poisoned from those things from smoking so until that day imma keep burning em cus its just oh so tasty that way


I know man. and this is coming from a guy who smoked only backwood blunts for a few years. 

It's just simply smoke byproducts. No matter what you burn they are bad for you. You might not get "poisoned" but the toxins are getting into your blood one way or another, akin to a cigarette smoker albeit not nearly as bad because no added chemical sprays.

I understand everyone has their preferences ,mainly burning because that is what they have been accustomed to doing so for years and sometimes decades, but I still recommend to everyone that they should try a smoke free high for a month or so. Chances are you probably wouldn't go back to combustion....... and again this is coming from a guy who at one point smoked exclusively backwood blunts just to get that extra kick of poison. 

I understand most won't even give it a thought but I just figured I'd throw it out there while the topic was brought up. Cheers. Love my Bodhi peeps. best thread on RIU.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> While vaping is healthier, it's just not the same. I need to find a good vape though. Kind of like the Pax, but I need to check out my friends again because the last time I didn't like how the hits were so difficult to pull. I reckon it's because it's dirty which wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> Eta: I love the volcano but can't see spending that kinda cash on a vape. I don't think vaping is stronger, it's just different. We still don't understand all the relationships between cannabinoids and THC, which I think is why vaping and hash of even the same plant just seem different from burning flowers.


I never used the pax but this is the case with my SSV. When the screen is dirty it results in a shittier hit. less flavor, higher temp, higher chance of combustion.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Yes I had a 4 inch and upgrades to a 6 inch. Cam pull so much more through.
> 
> I use nag champa and candles to cover up smoking. It works very well, particularly nag champa. Only thing I wouldn't feel comfortable burning is a blunt in my place, but joints are covered up just fine.
> 
> Come to think of it, I haven't smoked a blunt in a long time. With good cannabis, there is simply no need


Look for Pride Of India by I think Sri Argabbatti works. If you like nag champa Pride of India will blow your mind. Nag champ a is a cheap copy. Imsanely addictive smell eh.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 14, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I know man. and this is coming from a guy who smoked only backwood blunts for a few years.
> 
> It's just simply smoke byproducts. No matter what you burn they are bad for you. You might not get "poisoned" but the toxins are getting into your blood one way or another, akin to a cigarette smoker albeit not nearly as bad because no added chemical sprays.
> 
> ...


Bro just cus you said give it a try I will. Don't get me wrong I like vaping cus when you have some really potent shit it puts you on your ass and you don't have to smoke many blunts or joints of it to get stupid. I've seen people pass out cus that Vape high is so clear and I've almost done it lol so I know how good it is to Vape but like you said it's something we've been accustomed to for many years. 

You a bad man for smoking them Backwoods lol I smoked one back in 09 to see what the fuss was about never again  way too harsh for me. Lately I've been killing my bowl as it so quick to use it and don't have to roll anything. Mrs hates it and if she's smoking have to roll something. I gotta get me a good Vape too tho you got any recommendations?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I never used the pax but this is the case with my SSV. When the screen is dirty it results in a shittier hit. less flavor, higher temp, higher chance of combustion.


I'm a clean freak when it comes to my glass. Sadly I have friends with filthy bongs, pipes and in this case I'm sure the Pax was too. When we christened it, i recall it being a pretty solid product. I love it's simplicity and the build quality is great. 

Still considering buying one. Perhaps with the tax return I'll treat myself finally to it. 



Mad Hamish said:


> Look for Pride Of India by I think Sri Argabbatti works. If you like nag champa Pride of India will blow your mind. Nag champ a is a cheap copy. Imsanely addictive smell eh.


Thanks for the recommendation. I will seek it out. I really like nag champa in the blue box. The rip offs of it generally suck.

Even though I like vaping, I can't see not smoking flowers again. Like I said, it just isn't the same. There are aspects I like better in vaping, the taste and no combustion.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 14, 2015)

i don't like using a bowl either because it is too hard to keep it clean. i think most women don't like that resin taste that a bowl adds to the flavor... the bat is easy to keep clean and the hit is more like off of a joint than anything and it keeps smells down to a minimum. the one time i tried vaping, i didn't like the taste.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Fuck Cali, move to Michigan!


Thats still an option. My only problem woild be getting started there. Not sure what MI has to offer for mj jobs. Just seems it would be easier for me to find work there while I get my setup going. Only reason I say this is MI medical doesnt allow dispensaries right? So not maby big gardens that would require regular grunt work. It would def be an easier move tho.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> ...move to Michigan!


thumbs up for Michigan!  if there was work, we would have seriously considered moving there; now life changes wouldn't make it possible, but it was once in the realm of things that could have happened.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro just cus you said give it a try I will. Don't get me wrong I like vaping cus when you have some really potent shit it puts you on your ass and you don't have to smoke many blunts or joints of it to get stupid. I've seen people pass out cus that Vape high is so clear and I've almost done it lol so I know how good it is to Vape but like you said it's something we've been accustomed to for many years.
> 
> You a bad man for smoking them Backwoods lol I smoked one back in 09 to see what the fuss was about never again  way too harsh for me. Lately I've been killing my bowl as it so quick to use it and don't have to roll anything. Mrs hates it and if she's smoking have to roll something. I gotta get me a good Vape too tho you got any recommendations?


I love my SSV but it's expensive as shit and has some serious design flaws imo. There is better for cheaper out there. The Arizer Extreme Q is pretty much just as good for a considerable lower price, with a few extra features even. I have no experience with hand helds and I have barely researched but from what I can tell the Magic Flight Launch Box and Arizer Solo are the 2 best options.... at least last time when I checked into it.



TonightYou said:


> I'm a clean freak when it comes to my glass. Sadly I have friends with filthy bongs, pipes and in this case I'm sure the Pax was too. When we christened it, i recall it being a pretty solid product. I love it's simplicity and the build quality is great.
> 
> Still considering buying one. Perhaps with the tax return I'll treat myself finally to it.
> 
> ...


Love clean glass too! I can't stand dirty glass. I have thought about posting pictures of my wifes bong along side "I wish my wife was this dirty" as a half assed joke and attempt to shame her bhahahaha, all in good fun of course. Her bong and smoke station in general is DISGUSTING.

Ask me 5 years ago if I stopped burning I would have laughed.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah this whole fiasco has me convinced I want to be med legal in no more tgan a year. If I dont meet that goal I will be extrenely disappointed in myself lol. My lease for the place ends in september, wanna take a trip to cali this summer and see if I cant find some place I would lime to lay my roots down at (haha puns are fun).
> Gonna take a trip out west this summer and see what I cant glean from that trip and if it is for me out there


good luck-that would be awesome! more awesomeness your way for seizing an opportunity and making it happen!  it would be a hard decision but if i was moving, i'd pick some place like colorado or washington--sorry michigan!  good pun


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 14, 2015)

Im between a extreme q or a silver surfer. I had a volcabo digi and they are pretty overrated, nothing special and it started taking a while to heat up.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Thats still an option. My only problem woild be getting started there. Not sure what MI has to offer for mj jobs. Just seems it would be easier for me to find work there while I get my setup going. Only reason I say this is MI medical doesnt allow dispensaries right? So not maby big gardens that would require regular grunt work. It would def be an easier move tho.


IMO Michigan would have more opportunity than Cali at this point. The House/Senate here just had a bill on the table right before the session came to an end and they almost crammed it through. There is bi-partisan support so it will get done very soon. Even though dispensaries aren't officially legal, there is a shit-ton of them already. 

Cali is saturated with weed shops, where as Michigan is an emerging market with a ton of opportunity. I can't argue the weather angle though if sunshine and warm weather is a consideration.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> IMO Michigan would have more opportunity than Cali at this point. The House/Senate here just had a bill on the table right before the session came to an end and they almost crammed it through. There is bi-partisan support so it will get done very soon. Even though dispensaries aren't officially legal, there is a shit-ton of them already.
> 
> Cali is saturated with weed shops, where as Michigan is an emerging market with a ton of opportunity. I can't argue the weather angle though if sunshine and warm weather is a consideration.


that's good to hear, that would make michigan more alluring to us then


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 14, 2015)

I gotta love those backwoods!

Hey TY, check out the arizer solo. I've used a couple vapir products including the 5.0 and the volcano and I love my arizer soo much. Flavor is awesome through it and it fucks me up fiercely.


----------



## Mazar1 (Jan 14, 2015)

I have the lucky charms an Bohdi leprechauns every where they kick ass
I hit them with ORGKIDS / ghost OG
For my lucky OG


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 14, 2015)

Cold weather aint really shit to me having lived in wisco my whole life. Had heard they hadsemi legal dispensaries that were runbing but could be shut down if they piss someone off. Didnt know about the house bill tho, thanjs for that. Might have to re re evaluate my deicision even tho its months off lol. What can I say im a dreamer and growing legally is a dream I have had for a while just not had the resources to make it happen


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 14, 2015)

I usually change bulbs after each harvest. Probably overkill but I think it's something people overlook a lot. Bulbs wear faster than you'd think. Lets say all new bulbs cost 300 bucks. Did I lose 300 bucks worth of bud because the bulb was losing power? I'd bet so.

Like I said probably overkill but....


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i don't like using a bowl either because it is too hard to keep it clean. i think most women don't like that resin taste that a bowl adds to the flavor... the bat is easy to keep clean and the hit is more like off of a joint than anything and it keeps smells down to a minimum. the one time i tried vaping, i didn't like the taste.


I have a tub of rubbing alcohol that I just toss the pipes in. Makes for an easy clean after a soak. I hate the taste of old resin too.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Thats still an option. My only problem woild be getting started there. Not sure what MI has to offer for mj jobs. Just seems it would be easier for me to find work there while I get my setup going. Only reason I say this is MI medical doesnt allow dispensaries right? So not maby big gardens that would require regular grunt work. It would def be an easier move tho.


We have dispenseries. City I live in has 4 and next door has several. State isn't fond of them but the cities have been lax and even welcoming in Washenaw county


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I have a tub of rubbing alcohol that I just toss the pipes in. Makes for an easy clean after a soak. I hate the taste of old resin too.


Lol I just changed the alcohol in my little alcohol bath. I usually clean my down stem and bowl once every other week in that. Between that it gets a qtip when it gets darker. I hate how a resd up bowl can taste like ass even though it might be some fine herb.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 14, 2015)

The double waffle perc bong and bowl get a salt/alcohol bath every other day. Gotta keep it clean.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> We have dispenseries. City I live in has 4 and next door has several. State isn't fond of them but the cities have been lax and even welcoming in Washenaw county


Appreciate the info, will look into that area. I just dont want to move without having a job lined up atleast ya know. I mean I am not naive enough to think I can just pack my bags and head west and land on my feet.
Would like to have as much shit nailed down before making the move like at the very least a job and place to stay.
The other problem I feel like I am going to run into given my young age is my seeming lack of work experience without real tangable proof that I grow shoet of whipping out my phone and pulling up RIU lol. Something tells me that wouldnt fly as a resume.

The whole idea is just extremely foreign to me, I mean applying for a legal weed job, still having trouble wralling my head around it. But everyone wasnt legit at one time or another right.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Eta: I love the volcano but can't see spending that kinda cash on a vape.


I lived on the cheap for many years. Not living on the cheap is better.



akhiymjames said:


> I gotta get me a good Vape too tho you got any recommendations?


Da Buddha - I think that's the spelling. I got it a couple of years ago for about $90 I think, and have bought new wand, mouthpiece, and vape chamber a couple of times - about $30. It heats up in a couple of minutes, and you learn to adjust the temp depending on the dryness of the herb. Nothing is better for sampling undried buds.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 14, 2015)

I love this thread so I wanted to share with you peeps. 

Tune into Hash Church this Sunday guys. I never thought I would ever attend a church of any type but I am into this and I have only missed one church thus far. It's the only day of the week I use an alarm to wake up.






We get to hear and take part in discussion about cannabis and hash from great minds like Tony Verzura(owner of River Rock), Robert Clarke(cannabis author), Dr David Allen(retired heart surgeon) , Todd MCcormick and last but not least Horatio Delbert(creator of limonene hash oil) plus many many more like Bman himself, Nikka T, D420k, Johnny B, Jenn Doe to name a few.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I lived on the cheap for many years. Not living on the cheap is better.
> 
> 
> 
> Da Buddha - I think that's the spelling. I got it a couple of years ago for about $90 I think, and have bought new wand, mouthpiece, and vape chamber a couple of times - about $30. It heats up in a couple of minutes, and you learn to adjust the temp depending on the dryness of the herb. Nothing is better for sampling undried buds.


Eh, I certainly don't make a lot of money now, but that's the reason I went and received an education. Actually doing the leg work now for a much better job. Fingers crossed. 

I've got expensive tastes. Always have liked fine herb, but that pays for itself, in fact ever since I started smoking my rule was to smoke for free and make extra cash off of it. Worked pretty well. Love my fine wines, booze and beer. Anything else I get on the cheap. I'm not afraid to haggle, wait, or shop around for something nice that I want. Paying retail is for suckers.

Even as my income increases, I don't need a lot of money to maintain my lifestyle. I've seen friends once they get a good paying job have the inflation of lifestyle only to take on additional debt. That's not for me, got enough educational debt.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 14, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Da Buddha - I think that's the spelling. I got it a couple of years ago for about $90 I think, and have bought new wand, mouthpiece, and vape chamber a couple of times - about $30. It heats up in a couple of minutes, and you learn to adjust the temp depending on the dryness of the herb. Nothing is better for sampling undried buds.


Thanks for the reccomendation. I'll def look into that one. This is why I really want one so I can sample buds before its done. I like sampling buds at different times to see if it's done at those times. Helps you with learning when to harvest certain strains and phenos.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Thanks for the reccomendation. I'll def look into that one. This is why I really want one so I can sample buds before its done. I like sampling buds at different times to see if it's done at those times. Helps you with learning when to harvest certain strains and phenos.


Da Buddha is made by the same people as SSV. From my understanding it uses the exact same tek in a different housing for a cheaper price. Less fancy knobs and glass accessories but the same great hits.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Appreciate the info, will look into that area. I just dont want to move without having a job lined up atleast ya know. I mean I am not naive enough to think I can just pack my bags and head west and land on my feet.
> Would like to have as much shit nailed down before making the move like at the very least a job and place to stay.
> The other problem I feel like I am going to run into given my young age is my seeming lack of work experience without real tangable proof that I grow shoet of whipping out my phone and pulling up RIU lol. Something tells me that wouldnt fly as a resume.
> 
> The whole idea is just extremely foreign to me, I mean applying for a legal weed job, still having trouble wralling my head around it. But everyone wasnt legit at one time or another right.


I've thought about moving to Michigan to just for the simple fact I'm from Ohio and used to lives 10 miles from the state line. But once I heard about people getting busted for the dispensaries that really changed my mind but it's good to hear that some counties in Michigan are relax and not shutting people down. If the government officials would see how much money could be made it def would help the state of Michigan as it really needs it since everything strives off the automotive industry. That's the main reason I left the area cus of no jobs and automotive industry steadily tanking. Hopefully they these bills together and make it to where no one has to worry if the boys are gonna come shut them down. Things are getting better up that way and it will be like Colorado eventually. Still don't know if I can take the harsh winters again lol another reason I moved. Me being born in Mississippi in August body don't like cold lol and I was raised in it and still hate it


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I've thought about moving to Michigan to just for the simple fact I'm from Ohio and used to lives 10 miles from the state line. But once I heard about people getting busted for the dispensaries that really changed my mind but it's good to hear that some counties in Michigan are relax and not shutting people down. If the government officials would see how much money could be made it def would help the state of Michigan as it really needs it since everything strives off the automotive industry. That's the main reason I left the area cus of no jobs and automotive industry steadily tanking. Hopefully they these bills together and make it to where no one has to worry if the boys are gonna come shut them down. Things are getting better up that way and it will be like Colorado eventually. Still don't know if I can take the harsh winters again lol another reason I moved. Me being born in Mississippi in August body don't like cold lol and I was raised in it and still hate it


Yeah I was just looking at the area TY mentioned and it seems pretty legit and is only a 6 hour drive from me, maybe less if I took the ferry. Would make the move/set up a lot easier instead of the cross country drive.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I've thought about moving to Michigan to just for the simple fact I'm from Ohio and used to lives 10 miles from the state line. But once I heard about people getting busted for the dispensaries that really changed my mind but it's good to hear that some counties in Michigan are relax and not shutting people down. If the government officials would see how much money could be made it def would help the state of Michigan as it really needs it since everything strives off the automotive industry. That's the main reason I left the area cus of no jobs and automotive industry steadily tanking. Hopefully they these bills together and make it to where no one has to worry if the boys are gonna come shut them down. Things are getting better up that way and it will be like Colorado eventually. Still don't know if I can take the harsh winters again lol another reason I moved. Me being born in Mississippi in August body don't like cold lol and I was raised in it and still hate it


Well where most of these dispenseries exist are in the liberal areas of the state. Detroit, Flint, and my county Washtenaw. In Ann Arbor there are quite a few. In Ann Arbor's hillbilly neighboring sister, there are a handful. They pay taxes, have even helped the areas they inhibit with additional stores opening next door and in the districts commercial vacancy is down. Coorelation doesn't equal causation but it's a good sight to see previously empty buildings being renovated and built out.

I have no use for dispenseries. They charge too much and people are always looking for medicine so getting rid of surplus is extremely easy. Plus I had to laugh when a good grower I know was offered $150 an ounce, the most a store would pay for what is amazing bud. Probably explains why I've yet to see anything in most stores that would beat what I grow, or really anyone could. Plus I'm not paying $45 to $50 an eighth. I'll simply wait till harvest and smoke hash over paying those bunk ass prices.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

Also in our state we are plagued with some idiot politicians. Right now sadly both the house, senate and governorship is republican controlled. Probably explains why nothing constructive has been done for our community as many are vocally against it.

That's not to mention our roads suck, and our economic growth since the recession has been abysmal when compared to national average growth and even neighboring states.

Eta: nonetheless I do love Michigan. It is really a great place


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Also in our state we are plagued with some idiot politicians. Right now sadly both the house, senate and governorship is republican controlled. Probably explains why nothing constructive has been done for our community as many are vocally against it.
> 
> That's not to mention our roads suck, and our economic growth since the recession has been abysmal when compared to national average growth and even neighboring states.
> 
> Eta: nonetheless I do love Michigan. It is really a great place


The republicans took over my state with these midterms. Its funny though because they are in a sort of civil war of whether to pick up right to work legislation In this session. Speaker for the State legislature wants it on the agenda and move it along because "its vital for improving quality of living for working man" . scooter is not ready to take up a stance on anything atm that could prematurely end his white house dreams for 2016. Pretty funny to watch him walk on political eggshells and bash one of the things he campaigned for...
I might have to take a roadtrip across the pond and check it out. Only ever been to MI to visit mackinac island


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> The republicans took over my state with these midterms. Its funny though because they are in a sort of civil war of whether to pick up right to work legislation In this session. Speaker for the State legislature wants it on the agenda and move it along because "its vital for improving quality of living for working man" . scooter is not ready to take up a stance on anything atm that could prematurely end his white house dreams for 2016. Pretty funny to watch him walk on political eggshells and bash one of the things he campaigned for...
> I might have to take a roadtrip across the pond and check it out. Only ever been to MI to visit mackinac island



Well if you are ever in my county give me a shout out. Tons of cool spots to check out, we can smoke up and hit up some great breweries if your interested. 

Yea, "right to work", biggest oxymoron ever. I have to give Republicans credit though, they definitely are better at marketing than the Democrats. Say enough stupid shit enough times, people believe you. 

It wasn't "on his agenda" but Devos in our state wanted it enough and all of a sudden it was!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 14, 2015)

Appreciate that amigo, may just take you up on that eventually here. Same goes for you as well, ever find yourself in south central wisco drop ne a line


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Well if you are ever in my county give me a shout out. Tons of cool spots to check out, we can smoke up and hit up some great breweries if your interested.
> 
> Yea, "right to work", biggest oxymoron ever. I have to give Republicans credit though, they definitely are better at marketing than the Democrats. Say enough stupid shit enough times, people believe you.
> 
> It wasn't "on his agenda" but Devos in our state wanted it enough and all of a sudden it was!





natro.hydro said:


> Appreciate that amigo, may just take you up on that eventually here. Same goes for you as well, ever find yourself in south central wisco drop ne a line



Hells to the yeah! We'll all get together and burn some Bodhi


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Hells to the yeah! We'll all get together and burn some Bodhi


Aahhh shit yeah.
Might have to bring a cut of this lucky charms if yall are interested. Just a thought, already done a car ride with ones about equal that distance so wouldnt be a thing


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Aahhh shit yeah.
> Might have to bring a cut of this lucky charms if yall are interested. Just a thought, already done a car ride with ones about equal that distance so wouldnt be a thing


I'm excited for the f2 of lucky charms I have running. Both are very different structure wise. Second one will be going into flower shortly as soon as I kick out Blueberry Hill, any day now.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I'm excited for the f2 of lucky charms I have running. Both are very different structure wise second one will be going into flower shortly as soon as I kick out Blueberry Hill, any day now.


The female I got has excellent structure, worked great for mainlining. Might not even need a support structure. Packs on weight too (might be done in 8-9) as well as the frost. Really impressed with her so far. Makes my other bodhi plants seem mediocre atm lol. 

Not really though cus both of the white lotus has enormous calyxes but kinda weird knobby bud structure and the golden triangle is fia lly filling out, was kinda worried I would have long thin colas.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Well if you are ever in my county give me a shout out. Tons of cool spots to check out, we can smoke up and hit up some great breweries if your interested.
> 
> Yea, "right to work", biggest oxymoron ever. I have to give Republicans credit though, they definitely are better at marketing than the Democrats. Say enough stupid shit enough times, people believe you.
> 
> It wasn't "on his agenda" but Devos in our state wanted it enough and all of a sudden it was!


Bro ill def give you a shout when I'm back in my hometown the Glass City. I love Michigan too always have and always will miss being able to go to Hazel Park and Northville Downs and betting the ponies. Would love to see this state get out back on the map fareal cus it def needs it but like you said most are against it. Sad but I'll always have love for Michigan in my heart


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Aahhh shit yeah.
> Might have to bring a cut of this lucky charms if yall are interested. Just a thought, already done a car ride with ones about equal that distance so wouldnt be a thing


Cool! I'll send you home with a care package too. HP-Tonic (17% cbd, 0.8% thc) needs to be spread far and wide for sure


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro ill def give you a shout when I'm back in my hometown the Glass City. I love Michigan too always have and always will miss being able to go to Hazel Park and Northville Downs and betting the ponies. Would love to see this state get out back on the map fareal cus it def needs it but like you said most are against it. Sad but I'll always have love for Michigan in my heart


Shit, I live right down the road from Northville Downs. We can blaze at my place then go bet on the ponies!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Say enough stupid shit enough times, people believe you.


I do _not _believe the claims of 38% THC in Quantum Kush....but if anyone could achieve it.....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Shit, I live right down the road from Northville Downs. We can blaze at my place then go bet on the ponies!


My man (Denzel voice lol) I'll def be giving you a shout bro when I go back home. Should be within the next couple months too. Heard they making Northville for thoroughbreds too. Glad to know I got some coo peole I can fuck with back in my area


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Cool! I'll send you home with a care package too. HP-Tonic (17% cbd, 0.8% thc) needs to be spread far and wide for sure


I need a care package myself  been looking for a high cbd strain like this. Been trying to get Thunderstruck from SinCity but it's always sold out. Got a few people who wants cbd oil but don't wanna get high at all


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I need a care package myself  been looking for a high cbd strain like this. Been trying to get Thunderstruck from SinCity but it's always sold out. Got a few people who wants cbd oil but don't wanna get high at all


If you make it back to MI consider it done. Good medicine


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> If you make it back to MI consider it done. Good medicine


Oh I'll be back bro hometown is right over the state line. Haven't been back since my mom died almost 5 years ago but it's time to go back and see fam and see her grave too. Plus I haven't bet on horses in about 2 years now. Love em but North Carolina don't like em so I play when I can when I'm in a state that has em. Plus I'm trying to source some Ohio legends in Lemon G13 and Dumpster.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Plus I'm trying to source some Ohio legends in Lemon G13 and Dumpster.


What about that deathstar??? That is ome of the few clone only strains I belive the hype and would like to grow.
And stow that would be a great gift man. Give me a chance to see if high cbds would do anything for my knee pain.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> What about that deathstar??? That is ome of the few clone only strains I belive the hype and would like to grow.


That one too bro forgot about that one. Those are the three I'll be trying to find cus they're freakin awesome. Lemon G13 holds special place in my heart.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 14, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> You got it. I find it amusing that they try so hard. I mean, I'm not going to be rude or anything. I tell them were non-practicing Buddhists. That doesn't seem to discourage them somehow..


Yep, some of my buddies are mormon and they're too nice! And they're persistent in trying to recruit. Not aggressive but just not willing to accept you not converting eventually. Cheers.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh I'll be back bro hometown is right over the state line. Haven't been back since my mom died almost 5 years ago but it's time to go back and see fam and see her grave too. Plus I haven't bet on horses in about 2 years now. Love em but North Carolina don't like em so I play when I can when I'm in a state that has em. Plus I'm trying to source some Ohio legends in Lemon G13 and Dumpster.


Might have a line on Dumpster for ya too.....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Might have a line on Dumpster for ya too.....


Music to my ears!!!!! Shit makes me wanna move back home since I can finally have a buddy that's info growing like me. All my friends just smoke lol I can't chop it up with them like could a fellow grower. I'll be letting you know when I'm coming that way for sure bro


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Might have a line on Dumpster for ya too.....


Oh realla? Got a friend down in Ohio but he's useless at finding things lol. Plus only people he knows are hood rats selling brown frown. 

Wouldn't mind grabbing a cut of that just to see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Might have a line on Dumpster for ya too.....



My ears just perked up...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Oh realla? Got a friend down in Ohio but he's useless at finding things lol. Plus only people he knows are hood rats selling brown frown.
> 
> Wouldn't mind grabbing a cut of that just to see what the fuss is all about.


It's a guy I know that operates a delivery service out of Ann Arbor. Real nice cat, but the question is will he come off a cut?? I've never made a request for a cut before, but it doesn't hurt to ask I suppose...


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's a guy I know that operates a delivery service out of Ann Arbor. Real nice cat, but the question is will he come off a cut?? I've never made a request for a cut before, but it doesn't hurt to ask I suppose...


Never hurts to ask. Ya think he's legit? I'm always so weary of people passing fake cuts, mostly because I'm already paranoid of getting something like the borg again, and secondly due to limited space, don't want to run something that isn't what it claims to be.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Never hurts to ask. Ya think he's legit? I'm always so weary of people passing fake cuts, mostly because I'm already paranoid of getting something like the borg again, and secondly due to limited space, don't want to run something that isn't what it claims to be.


He's legit, but I can't say for certain that the cut is authentic. I'm certain that he wouldn't *knowingly* pass me a bogus cut. Having said that I haven't had much luck with cuts from other people. That GG#4 that I was given was very bogus.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> He's legit, but I can't say for certain that the cut is authentic. I'm certain that he wouldn't *knowingly* pass me a bogus cut. Having said that I haven't had much luck with cuts from other people. That GG#4 that I was given was very bogus.


Ah, good to know. Sadness you wasted time on it my friend. Was hoping that it was real for ya.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> He's legit, but I can't say for certain that the cut is authentic. I'm certain that he wouldn't *knowingly* pass me a bogus cut. Having said that I haven't had much luck with cuts from other people. That GG#4 that I was given was very bogus.



I got my GG4 from a Michigan group and I'm sure its legit.

I just smoked some of the finished product from a neighbor and it has the distinct look, feel, and taste of GG4.

I'll get ya a legit cut soon in the future bro


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 14, 2015)

I swear yall are making me really want to move back in the area  my Mrs would never go for it tho. She really doesn't understand that this is a passion for me not just a hobby or to get good smoke. One day I'll be able to do this without looking over my shoulder every second


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I swear yall are making me really want to move back in the area  my Mrs would never go for it tho. She really doesn't understand that this is a passion for me not just a hobby or to get good smoke. One day I'll be able to do this without looking over my shoulder every second


same way I feel, fortunately I do not have a women to bring with atm. I have a hard time starting a relationship because I usually don't trust them enough to know about my grow. The last one broke up with me strictly because I was not about her just chilling at my place without me there.....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> same way I feel, fortunately I do not have a women to bring with atm. I have a hard time starting a relationship because I usually don't trust them enough to know about my grow. The last one broke up with me strictly because I was not about her just chilling at my place without me there.....


I know it's hard bro to find women who accepts this especially when your not legit like me. She knows that I would never let her go down for anything I do but it takes a special woman to accept and she does cus it benefits her she smokes too...you'd prolly have to be with a stoner chick like you I think that's why my woman accepts it


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 14, 2015)

Lil garden update for yall. Be the end of week 5 on friday.
 
Lucky Charms

Golden Triangle
 
White Lotus #4
 
White Lotus #2


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I know it's hard bro to find women who accepts this especially when your not legit like me. She knows that I would never let her go down for anything I do but it takes a special woman to accept and she does cus it benefits her she smokes too...you'd prolly have to be with a stoner chick like you I think that's why my woman accepts it


My girl is straight as an arrow, isn't against smoking, just really isn't her thing. If we live together, I won't be able to grow with her there due to her job. No issues there, just rent some space and do what I do. 

Accepting women who don't smoke are out there. Just stay away from the crazies and you'll be fine. My experience knowing stoner women, and not all by any means, is that they simply will smoke all your gear while you go work. I know that isn't strictly true, just like all people who smoke are lazy. The few I do know seem to run in that kind of thinking though. Good people, but I couldn't put up with it


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 14, 2015)

Any Satsuma growers out there? About to score some and wondering if anyone have and experiences with it.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 14, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yep, some of my buddies are mormon and they're too nice! And they're persistent in trying to recruit. Not aggressive but just not willing to accept you not converting eventually. Cheers.


Hit the nail.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 15, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I'm a clean freak when it comes to my glass. Sadly I have friends with filthy bongs, pipes and in this case I'm sure the Pax was too. When we christened it, i recall it being a pretty solid product. I love it's simplicity and the build quality is great.
> 
> Still considering buying one. Perhaps with the tax return I'll treat myself finally to it.
> 
> ...


 Blue box with the holographic 'export' sticker right?... You might also like Sri Sai Flora. Strong floral with musky tones and a Nag Champa base. Can be a bit potent for indoors but if you like it you wont be able to get enough. All the Sri (name of the manufacturer) stuff is top notch. Burns clean as a whistle as you light it no black smoke at all. Nice fluffy hand rolled sticks not those gross hard compressed ones. Even people with allergies can handle Sri inscences easily. In the end you can tell genuine by the holographic sticker far as nag champ a goes... comes in a few packages but that sticker is the way to tell.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 15, 2015)

s


akhiymjames said:


> I know it's hard bro to find women who accepts this especially when your not legit like me. She knows that I would never let her go down for anything I do but it takes a special woman to accept and she does cus it benefits her she smokes too...you'd prolly have to be with a stoner chick like you I think that's why my woman accepts it


My wife decided I was growing. One of the few things I didn't argue with.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> My wife decided I was growing. One of the few things I didn't argue with.


More women need to be like her fareal  I love my Mrs tho and she supports it. I guess she looks at it like your doing it now so why do we need to move to do it. Iono but I'd feel lot more comfortable being in a legit state but it's all good I know what I do and I accept everything that comes with it. Always have always will


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2015)

Just a word of caution, as given by Ed Rosenthal on page one of his marijuana grow book that I read around 1990 [ paraphrasing ]:

'Growing marijuana is illegal, inside or out. As long as it is, never let _anyone _see your grow. _Anyone. _Friends, girlfriends, and wives often become former friends, g/fs, and ex-wives.'


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 15, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Just a word of caution, as given by Ed Rosenthal on page one of his marijuana grow book that I read around 1990 [ paraphrasing ]:
> 
> 'Growing marijuana is illegal, inside or out. As long as it is, never let _anyone _see your grow. _Anyone. _Friends, girlfriends, and wives often become former friends, g/fs, and ex-wives.'


You right bro that's the model I live by but my Mrs I would never ever have to worry about if we don't last forever. We have a daughter and we have an understanding that most couples don't have and if it ended everything would still be good. But she's the only women I've ever told and that's cus we've been together 6 years. She accepts all of me and I accept all of her. But your right tho keep everything to yourself just cus its too hard to trust anybody


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You right bro that's the model I live by but my Mrs I would never ever have to worry about if we don't last forever. We have a daughter and we have an understanding that most couples don't have and if it ended everything would still be good. .



Not that I don't believe you or it isn't true, but how many of the people who have had problems thought the same way?? lol I'm just talking ish, don't mind me...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> Not that I don't believe you or it isn't true, but how many of the people who have had problems thought the same way??


Correct-o-mundo. Wrath...woman scorned....[divorce attorney].......


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 15, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> Not that I don't believe you or it isn't true, but how many of the people who have had problems thought the same way?? lol I'm just talking ish, don't mind me...


Oh you ain't talking shit you speaking real the truth. It's a zillion I'm sure but the way I look at it is if she would do me dirty like that then she doesn't love our daughter truly. To be upset about whatever we went through to do that to me and be responsible for me not being in my daughters life is something a real heartless person would do and she's not like that so I never worry about my Mrs. But you also gotta know how people work and don't be blind to the fact of things happening that shows you people's true colors. If a person does you dirty and they're close to you most likely they've done something that could give you an idea what type of person they are. But your right tho. Choose people in your life very wisely


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Just a word of caution, as given by Ed Rosenthal on page one of his marijuana grow book that I read around 1990 [ paraphrasing ]:
> 
> 'Growing marijuana is illegal, inside or out. As long as it is, never let _anyone _see your grow. _Anyone. _Friends, girlfriends, and wives often become former friends, g/fs, and ex-wives.'


This is so true. Often this rule gets broken, myself included as if one is a consumer let alone a grower of cannabis, it permeates into ones life. I've always treated like a cup of coffee.

Then again the people who know me in real life are family, or family by association with more years being spent with them than not with them. Plus we've been through shit, stayed thick as thieves when needed.

New people are few and far between as in how close they get to know me. Not necessarily a bad thing, but I'm a social creature at times and I can't live my life like a recluse.

But yes, gotta trust the people in your life. Trust is paramount in so many things to begin with.



akhiymjames said:


> More women need to be like her fareal  I love my Mrs tho and she supports it. I guess she looks at it like your doing it now so why do we need to move to do it. Iono but I'd feel lot more comfortable being in a legit state but it's all good I know what I do and I accept everything that comes with it. Always have always will


Good thing about a legal or semi legal state is narrowing the opportunity of getting in trouble. Which in my book is always a good thing.



Mad Hamish said:


> Blue box with the holographic 'export' sticker right?... You might also like Sri Sai Flora. Strong floral with musky tones and a Nag Champa base. Can be a bit potent for indoors but if you like it you wont be able to get enough. All the Sri (name of the manufacturer) stuff is top notch. Burns clean as a whistle as you light it no black smoke at all. Nice fluffy hand rolled sticks not those gross hard compressed ones. Even people with allergies can handle Sri inscences easily. In the end you can tell genuine by the holographic sticker far as nag champ a goes... comes in a few packages but that sticker is the way to tell.


Oh that sounds lovely! One thing I've always love incense even before I smoked as its always put me in a relaxing mood. I shall be on the look out. Thanks. 

I'll never under stand people that rat. Police can't make deals with those being held only prosecutors can. Not only that if you play in the dirt you are bound to get dirty. Shit, most people in my life are dirty in one way or another. Even people by all appearance of being clean usually are far from it.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 15, 2015)

2 people know I grow one is family, and knows the health issues I've dealt with in the last couple years and how much marijuana has saved my life. The other is my best friend I've known since the 90's lol.

Either one does me dirty and I'll have lost more then my freedom.

I've lost a lot of $ learning who's real and who's fake. Some dude flipped on me over a .5 of weed, I'm down to 1 friend that's solid. The rest were snakes in the grass and get hit with the mower. A few grand to learn who's real and fake? take that deal over my freedom every single time.


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2015)

I live by the "I wish a muthafukka would" way of life...
No time to look over the shoulder,when it's more harm in front of me..


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 15, 2015)

The best part was the dude that flipped over the .5 wanted like an 1/8 for $5 because I recently got an elbow on the low low. Dude hit me up right before work, so I rushed him some weed not thinking, I could have given him more and even offered too lol. Offered to give him his $5 back cause I didn't want him feeling ripped off..... 

well dude texts me hope you enjoy having 1 friend left.... lol that's an insult? People think having their fake snake in the grass asses around is a fucking privilege? I'm fucking 30 bro, having 1 friend is just fine with me if that 1 friend is a real person, not some fucking using cunt face bitch that's looking for a reason to flip. 

He was the type of dude to smash another dudes girl cause he dated her first, should have know right there.

The majority of people are shit, and sometimes it takes 10-20 years to figure it out


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> 2 people know I grow one is family, and knows the health issues I've dealt with in the last couple years and how much marijuana has saved my life. The other is my best friend I've known since the 90's lol.
> 
> Either one does me dirty and I'll have lost more then my freedom.
> 
> I've lost a lot of $ learning who's real and who's fake. Some dude flipped on me over a .5 of weed, I'm down to 1 friend that's solid. The rest were snakes in the grass and get hit with the mower. A few grand to learn who's real and fake? take that deal over my freedom every single time.


Over half a gram? Seriously? Even in the states with the harshest dog laws, the punishment is practically a slap on the wrist. 

I don't know. My friends who know are friends who have been in situations, one involving me, going above and beyond and helped me in a tight spot. Statute of limitations is gone on that one, but they really did the right thing by me when they did not have to. People of course change, but all in all the values have stayed the same. A brother is a brother.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> The best part was the dude that flipped over the .5 wanted like an 1/8 for $5 because I recently got an elbow on the low low. Dude hit me up right before work, so I rushed him some weed not thinking, I could have given him more and even offered too lol. Offered to give him his $5 back cause I didn't want him feeling ripped off.....
> 
> well dude texts me hope you enjoy having 1 friend left.... lol that's an insult? People think having their fake snake in the grass asses around is a fucking privilege? I'm fucking 30 bro, having 1 friend is just fine with me if that 1 friend is a real person, not some fucking using cunt face bitch that's looking for a reason to flip.
> 
> ...


Well we are close in age. 

That really sucks. The old saying "with friends like that who needs enemies" comes to mind.

Sucks that happened


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 15, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Over half a gram? Seriously? Even in the states with the harshest dog laws, the punishment is practically a slap on the wrist.
> 
> I don't know. My friends who know are friends who have been in situations, one involving me, going above and beyond and helped me in a tight spot. Statute of limitations is gone on that one, but they really did the right thing by me when they did not have to. People of course change, but all in all the values have stayed the same. A brother is a brother.


He said it was over some other shit, I was like well what's wrong? dude goes on some bitch shit and won't tell me what's up. So I said fuck it. Cut the loss. Dude was like a fucking bitch without the pussy anyways, always coming over smoking my weed bringing all his retard crack head friend drama over. Glad he's gone, he can go chill with his welfare friends with upteen children and do coke every night.

I am sure that's what it's about, I stopped doing hard drugs and partying with a bunch of retards when I got off the shit every single night I realized that the company I was keeping was horrible so I cut ties with 99% of the old group. 

People feel some type of way when you try to improve yourself and they are sitting in a trap house smoking rocks.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> He said it was over some other shit, I was like well what's wrong? dude goes on some bitch shit and won't tell me what's up. So I said fuck it. Cut the loss. Dude was like a fucking bitch without the pussy anyways, always coming over smoking my weed bringing all his retard crack head friend drama over. Glad he's gone, he can go chill with his welfare friends with upteen children and do coke every night.
> 
> I am sure that's what it's about, I stopped doing hard drugs and partying with a bunch of retards when I got off the shit every single night I realized that the company I was keeping was horrible so I cut ties with 99% of the old group.
> 
> People feel some type of way when you try to improve yourself and they are sitting in a trap house smoking rocks.


Wow, I knew a guy like that I met in school. First day in a psychology course I struck up a conversation with a guy who looked like a hippie. Had an awesome ganja connect and we hit it off right after class to his pad to use his volcano. 

Anyways he was in to drugs of any kind. I watched this crazy mother fucker taking dutra like it was a beer. His friends were weird ravers/want to be musicians. Always taking pills of any kind. Eventually he wanted me to spot him money. I knew he didn't have his shit under control so I went out and found a new connect. 

Anyways I lost any form of respect for him when I was trying to help him study. I found out his dad was writing his papers for class for him (he'd never show up or would for part of the class and leave). Instant loss of any respect right there. As someone who believes in academic honesty and the importance of academic integrity, I simply couldn't stand him after that. 

Turns out he developed a heroin problem. He gets clean and calls me up, mentioned I'm one of the only people in his life that was a good influence (well I suppose I was the only one he knew that worked full time and went to school full time while his other friends just sold drugs) and wanted us to hang out. Sorry, but I had no respect for him. I wished him the best on his sobriety and changed his phone number to DNA in my phone.


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 15, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Any Satsuma growers out there? About to score some and wondering if anyone have and experiences with it.


I haven't had a very or orange experience with them so far but I've only been able to grow 2 females.. The both were just fruity a soft citrus smell. Outdoors they produced a real skunky smell. Everything bodhi makes is A+


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 15, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Correct-o-mundo. Wrath...woman scorned....[divorce attorney].......


That's why I always suck up to my woman after a big argument


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> That's why I always suck up to my woman after a big argument


No man wants the wrath of the woman they love. I tend to avoid arguments where possible. Plus she has a tendency of being right.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> The majority of people are shit, and sometimes it takes 10-20 years to figure it out


After you get the hang of it, you can figure it out after a couple of internet posts. 



Mr.Head said:


> People feel some type of way when you try to improve yourself


Three types, but only two that matter: the ones that respect your efforts and results, and those that feel betrayed and resent your personal betterment. AKA - winners and losers.


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 15, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> After you get the hang of it, you can figure it out after a couple of internet posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Three types, but only two that matter: the ones that respect your efforts and results, and those that feel betrayed and resent your personal betterment. AKA - winners and losers.


I like your style more and more


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 15, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> No man wants the wrath of the woman they love. I tend to avoid arguments where possible. Plus she has a tendency of being right.


Sounds like someone is walking the line lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 15, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> After you get the hang of it, you can figure it out after a couple of internet posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Three types, but only two that matter: the ones that respect your efforts and results, and those that feel betrayed and resent your personal betterment. AKA - winners and losers.


Your the type of person I would add in my circle.


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 15, 2015)

I recently lost my mother in a very unfortunate circumstance and for a long time I've been trying to find the meaning of life and I've tripped shrooms twice trying to figure it out... The first time I was playing around the fire and watching it and the sunset on top of the mountain. I realized as I was staring into The fire that the logs that we used were just so alive and then they die and basically feed the feed the fire. Those logs became ashes and then they are a fertilizer for New life... So I it seems I came up with The thought that sometimes things die in order to provide life for others.


The next time I tripped i realized that life is about 3 things really. Those 3 things are to pass your seed or genetics, forward your species or to contribute in some kind of way(I guess that's why humans become sad and depressed if there is nothing to do for so long) and the last thing is to enjoy life and that's the hard part. You can't just yourself enjoy things lol

So I guess my next trip will be all about how to enjoy life's little moments


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 15, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> The best part was the dude that flipped over the .5 wanted like an 1/8 for $5 because I recently got an elbow on the low low. Dude hit me up right before work, so I rushed him some weed not thinking, I could have given him more and even offered too lol. Offered to give him his $5 back cause I didn't want him feeling ripped off.....
> 
> well dude texts me hope you enjoy having 1 friend left.... lol that's an insult? People think having their fake snake in the grass asses around is a fucking privilege? I'm fucking 30 bro, having 1 friend is just fine with me if that 1 friend is a real person, not some fucking using cunt face bitch that's looking for a reason to flip.
> 
> ...


Something about turning thirty made me re-evalute my "friends" too. A lot of mofos want to "hang out" with you when you're always sitting on some bud, but once you hit a dry spell those same people won't even spot you a bowlful. Even though I've fronted countless sacks that I never even asked for the money and took them as a write off because it's only weed. I'd do anything for friends and it sucks to learn that some of them don't feel the same way. Cheers.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Sounds like someone is walking the line lol


Eh she is a fantastic woman. Highly accomplished and has stuck around for almost a decade. This year will be an interesting one as she will have a new job soon and relocate. Originally against a long distance relationship, but she has begun taking about the future and her job is only a two year stint. We shall see, hopefully it will work out, if not I'll find someone else.

Not worried about her. I do everything by the book and she, like everyone else has skeletons in her closet as well.

Eta: walking lines is the only way to go. Otherwise one is simply hiding in the corner. Life's too short not to take risks and not do what you want to do. Everyday is a new adventure, and every challenge provides new opportunities.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 15, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> The best part was the dude that flipped over the .5 wanted like an 1/8 for $5 because I recently got an elbow on the low low. Dude hit me up right before work, so I rushed him some weed not thinking, I could have given him more and even offered too lol. Offered to give him his $5 back cause I didn't want him feeling ripped off.....
> 
> well dude texts me hope you enjoy having 1 friend left.... lol that's an insult? People think having their fake snake in the grass asses around is a fucking privilege? I'm fucking 30 bro, having 1 friend is just fine with me if that 1 friend is a real person, not some fucking using cunt face bitch that's looking for a reason to flip.
> 
> ...


Back in the day when we were running hashish our price was half the rest of the fellas (we brought it ALL in lmfao), and still we would get hippies coming asking for discounts. We charged five Rand a gram, that translates to at the time less than 75 cents for Freedom of Afghanistan red seal with the crossed AK 47's, other fellas ten. And did cats lose their tempers if our generosity could not be stretched further wow. I was like "screw you cats who wants to do you any favors" and never entered the biz again.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 15, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Something about turning thirty made me re-evalute my "friends" too. A lot of mofos want to "hang out" with you when you're always sitting on some bud, but once you hit a dry spell those same people won't even spot you a bowlful. Even though I've fronted countless sacks that I never even asked for the money and took them as a write off because it's only weed. I'd do anything for friends and it sucks to learn that some of them don't feel the same way. Cheers.


My mates stopped visiting when i convinced them I stopped growing. Well the joke and the shame arw both on them. They are sucking dirty bushweed while I am rolling fat phatties of dank on the hour every hour


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 15, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Eh she is a fantastic woman. Highly accomplished and has stuck around for almost a decade. This year will be an interesting one as she will have a new job soon and relocate. Originally against a long distance relationship, but she has begun taking about the future and her job is only a two year stint. We shall see, hopefully it will work out, if not I'll find someone else.
> 
> Not worried about her. I do everything by the book and she, like everyone else has skeletons in her closet as well.
> 
> Eta: walking lines is the only way to go. Otherwise one is simply hiding in the corner. Life's too short not to take risks and not do what you want to do. Everyday is a new adventure, and every challenge provides new opportunities.



Sounds like you have a good woman that you love. I hope you can keep her. Its almost impossible to find 2 women that are keepers in a lifetime. That's why I work hard to keep mine 1. I love her 2. Life isn't about taking the easy road 3. My parents were divorced my whole life and between The both of them I've seen at least 20 boyfriends and girlfriends come and go and I despise that. I think that people that are always swinging around are people that have some sort of problem if they can't stay with one person for a long time so I generally try and stay away from those guys... Not meaning to point fingers or make anyone feel mad I'm just sharing my experience with life so far


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> My mates stopped visiting when i convinced them I stopped growing. Well the joke and the shame arw both on them. They are sucking dirty bushweed while I am rolling fat phatties of dank on the hour every hour



I used to try and stick around this guy that talked about suicide and I was trying to be a good influence. So I'd give him like 2 grams for the price of one since I was trying to help his life go a little more easy. 

One day while he had some young buddies over and I had some of my best stuff ever and he was said you can give me 3 grams for free or you can leave and I thought the guy was kidding. He ended up being dead serious and was like you drove 30 minutes for nothing since I ain't going to pay you( I guess he was trying to impress his little buddies)
Long story short I started walking to my vehicle after I declined and then the guy followed me out and tried to attack me while I was in my vehicle for not bowing down to him I guess idk. Lesson learned just because you've been friends for 5 plus years doesn't mean your really friends.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Sounds like you have a good woman that you love. I hope you can keep her. Its almost impossible to find 2 women that are keepers in a lifetime. That's why I work hard to keep mine 1. I love her 2. Life isn't about taking the easy road 3. My parents were divorced my whole life and between The both of them I've seen at least 20 boyfriends and girlfriends come and go and I despise that. I think that people that are always swinging around are people that have some sort of problem if they can't stay with one person for a long time so I generally try and stay away from those guys... Not meaning to point fingers or make anyone feel mad I'm just sharing my experience with life so far


Eh, she's not my possession to keep (I get your drift, thought). We've taken breaks before, usually because of stress of her studies and me not being the most understanding of her experience. Something I didn't really get until I was in grad school. She always initiated contact both times, not I. That bugged her but I told her, "if you love something, set it free. If it returns, it's meant to be." I do love her like crazy and despite the hard times and both of us having strong personalities, we do complement one another quite well. I consider myself ambitious but in comparison to her, I am a bum!

She's never given me shit about cannabis, as sadly that would be a deal breaker. I've never lied about it, in fact I try to be honest. I use it for pain management and it's more effective than the scripts I have. How else am I able to work full time, go to school full time and still get shit done? Smoking the herb that's how.

I just need to start my career and be a provider of sorts for myself and bring something to the table. It never has bothered me that she makes way more money than I do, but I at least want to be settled in a career to settle down with her.

Love can be hard and painful. But I've got plenty of love in my life and I can always find more. Just gotta put yourself out there and do you.


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 15, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Eh, she's not my possession to keep (I get your drift, thought). We've taken breaks before, usually because of stress of her studies and me not being the most understanding of her experience. Something I didn't really get until I was in grad school. She always initiated contact both times, not I. That bugged her but I told her, "if you love something, set it free. If it returns, it's meant to be." I do love her like crazy and despite the hard times and both of us having strong personalities, we do complement one another quite well. I consider myself ambitious but in comparison to her, I am a bum!
> 
> She's never given me shit about cannabis, as sadly that would be a deal breaker. I've never lied about it, in fact I try to be honest. I use it for pain management and it's more effective than the scripts I have. How else am I able to work full time, go to school full time and still get shit done? Smoking the herb that's how.
> 
> ...


The amazing thing about women is they sure can motivate you to do all the rithat things if she is the right one that is.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 15, 2015)

This thread got deep over night.

Mr. Head. I feel you bigtime. Are we the same person? 


Not letting your wife know you grow? Talk about an unhealthy relationship. I couldn't imagine keeping secrets like that. Completely non-realistic scenario. That's just a risk that 99.9% of us will have to take.


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 15, 2015)

This thread is always off topic lol can't be live I've been giving in lately...


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> This thread got deep over night.
> 
> Mr. Head. I feel you bigtime. Are we the same person?
> 
> ...


I find secrets can be good, but other times secrets can be very damaging to both oneself and others (significant others/family/friends)


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 15, 2015)

I guess my wife and I are different. WE truly are best friends. We only got in 3 arguements in all of 2014. And they were pretty mild. We try not to keep secrets. We do everything together. Definitely not the norm.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I guess my wife and I are different. WE truly are best friends. We only got in 3 arguements in all of 2014. And they were pretty mild. We try not to keep secrets. We do everything together. Definitely not the norm.


That's sounds like a lovely healthy relationship. 
Had a couple fights last year but nothing major. Since she switched jobs, her life is so much easier (no more working 70 hours a week!). She actually felt guilty just vegging out on the walking dead! I told her she earned it and to just enjoy doing nothing.

I've always had a rule. Never disrespect someone you love. Don't curse them, don't say things to purposely inflict harm, and if you truly love someone (even friends and family) the goal is to reconcile problems and be respectful. I've found that works pretty well in almost every relationship. 

Man I'm excited to chop down blueberry hill. That bitch needs to hurry up! I have a lovely Lucky Charms F2 to take its place any day now. Next up is Maple Leaf Indica and China Yunnan. I'm so impressed by their yields, but not necessarily their appearance. Still got a week or two on both so they could be sleepers that prove to be good smoke. I just have me reservations after the first MLI I harvested (wasn't bad by any means but ive been spoiled by Bodhi gear). Not sure what will take their place. I think sadly that the other Ancient OG is a male. 5 for 5 males is disappointing! I may throw a couple suspected males in the tent in the one gallons just to confirm my suspicions, as I've been fooled before.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> The next time I tripped i realized that life is about 3 things really. Those 3 things are to pass your seed or genetics, forward your species .................. the last thing is......


Numbers one and two seem to conflict w/ Mr Head's keen insight earlier:



Mr.Head said:


> The majority of people are shit, and sometimes it takes 10-20 years to figure it out


Looks like far too many people have been spreading those 'shit' 'seed's for far too long.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 15, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> That's sounds like a lovely healthy relationship.
> Had a couple fights last year but nothing major. Since she switched jobs, her life is so much easier (no more working 70 hours a week!). She actually felt guilty just vegging out on the walking dead! I told her she earned it and to just enjoy doing nothing.
> 
> I've always had a rule. Never disrespect someone you love. Don't curse them, don't say things to purposely inflict harm, and if you truly love someone (even friends and family) the goal is to reconcile problems and be respectful. I've found that works pretty well in almost every relationship.
> ...


Cheers man and well said. It definitely took me years of trial and error to figure that all out. Still improving and learning too!


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Cheers man and well said. It definitely took me years of trial and error to figure that all out. Still improving and learning too!


If you aren't learning new things and improving, what the fuck are ya doing? Lol


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 15, 2015)

It's funny. This thread recycles topics about every 100 pages or so. We've had this conversation before. In here. But I'll bite.

My wife was the one who suggested I grow. On the first night we met she said, "you should move into my place, I'll buy all the equipment if you can grow it." totally jokingly. I said, "sounds good to me!"

About 3 weeks later that exact scenario happened. That was 6 years ago 

My wife is my best friend and I'd prefer hanging out with her over anyone I know.

Regarding friends: I found out who my true friends were when I moved away from my home town. Kinda surprising also. Some I would have sworn I'd see/hear from constantly fell off the face of the earth. Others it seems like I never left. Plus I have a very very cool family on all sides and that's really all you need.

I think Joeshivo said it?...... Dudes who can't keep a relationship for any period of time are a HUGE red flag. Not to be trusted.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 15, 2015)

On an unrelated note to current direction of this thread lol. According to the tracking updates I have a package of Road kill unicorn in my mailbox! Love getting seeds, feels like xmas as a kid. Just glad my addictive personality hasnt picked up on the fun of buying seeds or I would be in massive amounts of debt lol. And they say the smoking its the addictive part... should be a warning on seed packs saying "WARNING: once you plant this seed you will not stop planting"


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 15, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> On an unrelated note to current direction of this thread lol. According to the tracking updates I have a package of Road kill unicorn in my mailbox! Love getting seeds, feels like xmas as a kid. Just glad my addictive personality hasnt picked up on the fun of buying seeds or I would be in massive amounts of debt lol. And they say the smoking its the addictive part... should be a warning on seed packs saying "WARNING: once you plant this seed you will not stop planting"


That's odd. I have a pack of black triangle waiting in my mailbox. Tracking numbers rule.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 15, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> On an unrelated note to current direction of this thread lol. According to the tracking updates I have a package of Road kill unicorn in my mailbox! Love getting seeds, feels like xmas as a kid. Just glad my addictive personality hasnt picked up on the fun of buying seeds or I would be in massive amounts of debt lol. And they say the smoking its the addictive part... should be a warning on seed packs saying "WARNING: once you plant this seed you will not stop planting"


I'm telling you it's worse than collecting hockey cards in the late 80's/early 90's. 



aaaaaaaaaand my tracking shows me my Cannazon package is STILL waiting to clear customs in Richmond.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> That's odd. I have a pack of black triangle waiting in my mailbox. Tracking numbers rule.


Even better my phone automatically adds tracking numbers to my info page I have on my phone. One click and I know where the package is


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 15, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Even better my phone automatically adds tracking numbers to my info page I have on my phone. One click and I know where the package is


I didnt like that, the full site on my browser gives me more info and I like to watch my baby every step of the way with details lol.

All you cats that have been in a relationships with good women gives me hope. I have a pretty rough idea of the things I consider to be against my character and deal breakers so I am just being patient waiting for my goldilocks so to speak lol. Never had a problem "dating myself" so to speak. I give no fucks, I am that dude will see a movie by myself if no one else will go. Dont need others company to make myself happy but it dont hurt. Shit the best example is I went on a four hour road trip by myself and not once was I bored. Was always just thinking about shit.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I didnt like that, the full site on my browser gives me more info and I like to watch my baby every step of the way with details lol.
> 
> All you cats that have been in a relationships with good women gives me hope. I have a pretty rough idea of the things I consider to be against my character and deal breakers so I am just being patient waiting for my goldilocks so to speak lol. Never had a problem "dating myself" so to speak. I give no fucks, I am that dude will see a movie by myself if no one else will go. Dont need others company to make myself happy but it dont hurt. Shit the best example is I went on a four hour road trip by myself and not once was I bored. Was always just thinking about shit.



Gotta love yourself before you can someone else!

Just gotta put yourself out there. Personally, I hate dating. So much games and the trying but it can be fun and exciting too.

Ah, it works really well on Android. It will even bring up the shipping companies tracking if I click on it. Works like a charm.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 15, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I didnt like that, the full site on my browser gives me more info and I like to watch my baby every step of the way with details lol.
> 
> All you cats that have been in a relationships with good women gives me hope. I have a pretty rough idea of the things I consider to be against my character and deal breakers so I am just being patient waiting for my goldilocks so to speak lol. Never had a problem "dating myself" so to speak. I give no fucks, I am that dude will see a movie by myself if no one else will go. Dont need others company to make myself happy but it dont hurt. Shit the best example is I went on a four hour road trip by myself and not once was I bored. Was always just thinking about shit.


 Don't settle bro! I think many people get in unhappy relationships because they can't be alone. they end up settling and then end up miserable.

Best advice I EVER got. "Do the things you love. Find yourself first; and while you're out doing what you love (hiking, skiing whatever) the right person will be doing the same thing waiting for you to come along."

Fuck. Group therapy in the Bodhi thread (smokes bowl).


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Don't settle bro! I think many people get in unhappy relationships because they can't be alone. they end up settling and then end up miserable.
> 
> Best advice I EVER got. "Do the things you love. Find yourself first; and while you're out doing what you love (hiking, skiing whatever) the right person will be doing the same thing waiting for you to come along."
> 
> Fuck. Group therapy in the Bodhi thread (smokes bowl).


Very true. Do what you do and love will find you.

Ya gotta figure this thread is made up of many of the same members. We end up getting to know each other. 

I had a laugh at "group therapy". Growing ganja brings us together.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 15, 2015)

Yall hit the nail on the head fareal. Never settle and don't be in a rush to be with someone. I try to tell a lot of women that try to get with me the same thing. But they don't understand that. Society paints a picture and they think they have to follow it to every lil bit but being different being free thinker you will live a much happier life if you just do what you want. People come and go but if someone wants to really be in your life then they will make it happen. 

Who needs group therapy when lots of us have experienced life in many ways. Stoners are some of the smartest people I know accept for the ones who make really bad decisions all around but I know I could talk to most of you guys and things will get better cus like Tonight said we're all so much alike


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah birds of a feather and all that shit lol. This really is a nice place for like minded people to talk to each other once you figure out who the assholes are lol


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 15, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah birds of a feather and all that shit lol. This really is a nice place for like minded people to talk to each other once you figure out who the assholes are lol


I'm a fan of most people up in this board, even ones I disagree with. 

We are a lively bunch!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 15, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm telling you it's worse than collecting hockey cards in the late 80's/early 90's.


Haha!! Can tell you're a Canuck! The owner of the Red Rooster I frequented is enjoying a lavish retirement from the millions of packs of hockey cards I bought from him over the years. Good times


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 16, 2015)

Gonna have pix of the Chem 3 x 88G13/Hashplant babies up later. Doing much better since the transplant and recovering from that cold spell they went through. Gonna get topped today and the leaves that are looking bad will be removed. After that no more leaf removal for a good while.


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Gonna have pix of the Chem 3 x 88G13/Hashplant babies up later. Doing much better since the transplant and recovering from that cold spell they went through. Gonna get topped today and the leaves that are looking bad will be removed. After that no more leaf removal for a good while.



This strain sounds like it could be some down and dirty smelling funk


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 16, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> This strain sounds like it could be some down and dirty smelling funk


Mos def bro. I've never grown a Chemdawg cut or any cross so I'm very excited about these. Def should have a lot of funk to it with some nice color phenos too and some big yielders. Haven't rubbed any stems but all these had trichs on fans as seedlings so I'm sure this will be really awesome


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Mos def bro. I've never grown a Chemdawg cut or any cross so I'm very excited about these. Def should have a lot of funk to it with some nice color phenos too and some big yielders. Haven't rubbed any stems but all these had trichs on fans as seedlings so I'm sure this will be really awesome


My 88g13hp testers have this lovely hash smell and taste that I've never experienced from any strain yet. I've never had a cut of chemdawg, but I have grown out some chem crosses and I love the chem in them all! Your a lucky dude it sounds like your about to discover a Unicorn!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Mos def bro. I've never grown a Chemdawg cut or any cross so I'm very excited about these. Def should have a lot of funk to it with some nice color phenos too and some big yielders. Haven't rubbed any stems but all these had trichs on fans as seedlings so I'm sure this will be really awesome


I just got a cut of chem d x blue dream around thanksgiving and getting ready to flower it soon. Hope it yields like the dream and reeks like the chem, never grown eother of the parent cuts.

My testers are taking off underneath the ig unfortunately its like 80 in the veg room atm.... but they arent having any adverse effects from the high temps, if anything they're digging it. Gonna mainline them for 8 now because I am gonna start to have a log jam situation in the flower tent soon. Which unfortunately means the Skywalker testers are gonna have to wait atleast two weeks till I can figure out what is numbers with this next round of clones being taken this weekend. uggh its a good problem to haveI guess, just thought I timed things better is all. Just goes to show you cant put mother nature on the clock lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 16, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> My 88g13hp testers have this lovely hash smell and taste that I've never experienced from any strain yet. I've never had a cut of chemdawg, but I have grown out some chem crosses and I love the chem in them all! Your a lucky dude it sounds like your about to discover a Unicorn!


Yea that male is a beast. Seems like he's putting his flavor down pretty good while still allowing the mother to show through too. Good shit to hear. Yea I've always heard great things about Chem crosses and I know everybody used the #4 cut and D cut a lot so I didn't want those but i think I've seen maybe a couple that use the Chem 3 so that's what made me choose those. Great stocky structure too and nodes are tight just like I like. I hope it is a Unicorn in these. Would share with everyone. 



natro.hydro said:


> I just got a cut of chem d x blue dream around thanksgiving and getting ready to flower it soon. Hope it yields like the dream and reeks like the chem, never grown eother of the parent cuts.
> 
> My testers are taking off underneath the ig unfortunately its like 80 in the veg room atm.... but they arent having any adverse effects from the high temps, if anything they're digging it. Gonna mainline them for 8 now because I am gonna start to have a log jam situation in the flower tent soon. Which unfortunately means the Skywalker testers are gonna have to wait atleast two weeks till I can figure out what is numbers with this next round of clones being taken this weekend. uggh its a good problem to haveI guess, just thought I timed things better is all. Just goes to show you cant put mother nature on the clock lol.


That sounds like a damn good cross. Was that reversed cus I havent seen anybody with a Blue Dream male or Chemdawg but I don't be caring about that. Long as it's fire and pretty stable. Chems are usually big yielders too except I think the D is just pure loud funk and very potent but don't quote me on that. 80 not bad for veg room really I'm sure they're loving the warmth. I usually like my veg area to be high 70s low 80s that way temps don't dip too much when lights go out. Seen what this cold will do to young plants so trying to prevent that from happening again 

I need to try some mainlining. I think I will once I get my one plant hydro system going again since I can veg for a nice long while. I know what your going through with trying to figure out everything looking like I my have more plants in veg than flower tho


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 16, 2015)

I know this is sort of off topic but I need some help from the fellas..

So I have been doing this for a while but I still suck at predictions for chop time. I know what they look like when they're done, just hard to say whether there's a week, two weeks left, a day, that sort of thing.

Anyways, anybody care to share their opinion on how much time my nugs have left?

I just have some things that are itching to get into bloom and a little planning on my part is needed. I really appreciate anything you guys have to say.

Here's the chocolope
  

Here's what I call the mango for short.
   

I would've posted this elsewhere, it just seems that the most peeps whose opinions I value congregate here.. So accept my apologies in advance.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 16, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I know this is sort of off topic but I need some help from the fellas..
> 
> So I have been doing this for a while but I still suck at predictions for chop time. I know what they look like when they're done, just hard to say whether there's a week, two weeks left, a day, that sort of thing.
> 
> ...


Very nice! Do you have a jewelers loupe? That would give you an idea of what the trichomes are doing. 30 x is what I use. They look from here to be finishing up. Hait's receding and what not.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 16, 2015)

I couldnt really tell ya more about yhe lineage of the chem d x blue dream as far as which is father and mother. Got the cut from a fellow member and he got it from @Dr.D81 so maybe he can chime In on It.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 16, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Very nice! Do you have a jewelers loupe? That would give you an idea of what the trichomes are doing. 30 x is what I use. They look from here to be finishing up. Hait's receding and what not.


I have had one of those 60-100x 420 scopes for months now but it's hard for me to judge the cloudiness/clarity of the heads.

I really like playing with it, but it doesn't give me any peace as far as knowing what to look for in such a small and magnified area. I wish it was electronic and had USB so I could take macros with it. The images are stellar I'm just a noob with it I guess.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 16, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I have had one of those 60-100x 420 scopes for months now but it's hard for me to judge the cloudiness/clarity of the heads.
> 
> I really like playing with it, but it doesn't give me any peace as far as knowing what to look for in such a small and magnified area. I wish it was electronic and had USB so I could take macros with it. The images are stellar I'm just a noob with it I guess.


IMO around 10 days and you're good to go... Maybe even 7


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 16, 2015)

looks good to me maybe another week


----------



## genuity (Jan 16, 2015)

I see another 2-3 weeks,but then again I try torun most anything deep into the 10 week mark..IMO


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 16, 2015)

In bodhi land, testers are doing great. Here's a shot each of my favorite BD/ghash(pic2) and SSH/ghash(pic1) so far. (I like picking favorites)
 

And I'll be waiting until after the tester round 1 is finished to have another go at these bodhi cuts from last round.

I'm leaving them in these tiny pots of coco and feeding only ffbb to control their growth rates. I'll transplant them into veg containers once the testers have buds forming and then into bloom containers two weeks before they finish. Hopefully they'll have the headroom that they want if I do it this way..

And finally here is the SSDD #2 finally exploding into bud growth!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> I see another 2-3 weeks,but then again I try torun most anything deep into the 10 week mark..IMO


I like your patience. Imho that's a skill a very few have as a priority.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 16, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I like your patience. Imho that's a skill a very few have as a priority.


You right about that. When it comes to these plants most wants to hurry and chop them but Soma gave good advice if you think it's ready give it another week. Trich are best way tho and it depends on the strain of it being indica or sativa dom. My sativa dom strains I go for mostly cloudy with few amber. Indica dom all have to be all cloudy and doing that it gets about 10-15% amber. If you can let it go as long as possible then do that


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You right about that. When it comes to these plants most wants to hurry and chop them but Soma gave good advice if you think it's ready give it another week. Trich are best way tho and it depends on the strain of it being indica or sativa dom. My sativa dom strains I go for mostly cloudy with few amber. Indica dom all have to be all cloudy and doing that it gets about 10-15% amber. If you can let it go as long as possible then do that


Can't argue with solid advice. Thank you.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 16, 2015)

Is it a bad idea to push the plant until it you see a banana or two?

I'm a newbie but I been typically taking everything that is labelled 8 weeks to 9 or 9.5 weeks. Had a couple little banana's emerge right before the chop but from what I understand this is normal? Rodelization?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 16, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Is it a bad idea to push the plant until it you see a banana or two?
> 
> I'm a newbie but I been typically taking everything that is labelled 8 weeks to 9 or 9.5 weeks. Had a couple little banana's emerge right before the chop but from what I understand this is normal? Rodelization?


That's what Soma says.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 16, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Is it a bad idea to push the plant until it you see a banana or two?
> 
> I'm a newbie but I been typically taking everything that is labelled 8 weeks to 9 or 9.5 weeks. Had a couple little banana's emerge right before the chop but from what I understand this is normal? Rodelization?


Yea this is not a bad thing bro. Just the female trying to survive. If your certain strain is done in 8 weeks then take them. I go by trichs only but last harvest had to take early due to inspection and stuff but none of that anymore so it's all good. Depends on the strain tho and a good thing to do is take small samples at different days when they're looking close to done. See which high you like more or less. Get you a microscope to see them resin heads.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 17, 2015)

i just wantted to add my 2 cents i just found my favorite weed i never had a favorite, ive been growing for 15 years and never found that one strain but i did now and its bluedream x 88g13hp tester this shit stinks of blueberry so bad its good all my peeps are telling me the same thing, cant wait for others to run these u wont be disappointed


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 17, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> i just wantted to add my 2 cents i just found my favorite weed i never had a favorite, ive been growing for 15 years and never found that one strain but i did now and its bluedream x 88g13hp tester this shit stinks of blueberry so bad its good all my peeps are telling me the same thing, cant wait for others to run these u wont be disappointed


Congrats bro.. I've got big hopes for my testers.. Frosting up so lovely during sexing.. I can't wait


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 17, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> Congrats bro.. I've got big hopes for my testers.. Frosting up so lovely during sexing.. I can't wait


 do u have bluedream x 88g13hp i hope u do cause ur going to be blown away the only thing different i wish i would have done is veg for 60 days and put in a 10 gallon pot cause she yields great i got 3 zips with 3 week veg in 5 gallons so a 10gallon at 60 days would be atleast 6-7 zips of blueberry heaven


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 17, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> do u have bluedream x 88g13hp i hope u do cause ur going to be blown away the only thing different i wish i would have done is veg for 60 days and put in a 10 gallon pot cause she yields great i got 3 zips with 3 week veg in 5 gallons so a 10gallon at 60 days would be atleast 6-7 zips of blueberry heaven


I just topped some of my blue dream testers for the second time this morning and some were definitely putting off a blueish smell.
I grew a cut of blue og last year and she put out weight and smelled something awful but it didnt translate to the smoje and wasnt all that potent so you are gettinh me hyped to try these worm


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 17, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> i just wantted to add my 2 cents i just found my favorite weed i never had a favorite, ive been growing for 15 years and never found that one strain but i did now and its bluedream x 88g13hp tester this shit stinks of blueberry so bad its good all my peeps are telling me the same thing, cant wait for others to run these u wont be disappointed


Nice worm! He must have a great cut of blue dream because I really love my Dream Lotus too! Excellent smoke and huge yields.... but they like room to stretch out for sure. I've had a couple runs where I vegged them too long and they got root bound mid way through flower


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 17, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> i just wantted to add my 2 cents i just found my favorite weed i never had a favorite, ive been growing for 15 years and never found that one strain but i did now and its bluedream x 88g13hp tester this shit stinks of blueberry so bad its good all my peeps are telling me the same thing, cant wait for others to run these u wont be disappointed





bigworm6969 said:


> do u have bluedream x 88g13hp i hope u do cause ur going to be blown away the only thing different i wish i would have done is veg for 60 days and put in a 10 gallon pot cause she yields great i got 3 zips with 3 week veg in 5 gallons so a 10gallon at 60 days would be atleast 6-7 zips of blueberry heaven


You've just made me so happy. Thanks for spreading the word!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

Chem 3 x 88G13/Hashplant babies are doing well. Here they are 35-42 days from coming above the earth. They should be much bigger but they stalled a lil sight the cold weather at old and new house and they're still under my clone/seedling box lights. Haven't moved them to veg room yet. Trying to keep veg room from being so packed soon. They'll go in at the end of this week. Most of these have been topped except a couple and defoliated at the bottoms. That will be last leaves removed for very long time. Most of them looked back anyways but just trying some new stuff to see how it works. Starting journal for these babies soon


----------



## torontoke (Jan 18, 2015)

Heres a pic of my 2 apollo13xsnowlotus testers.
I have these 2 in promix and 2 in dwc.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 18, 2015)

Temple of Larry looking terrific at exactly 30 days of 12/12.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Heres a pic of my 2 apollo13xsnowlotus testers.
> I have these 2 in promix and 2 in dwc.


NIce. Those will get done before I get to mine - really appreciate your update.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

torontoke said:


> View attachment 3333941 View attachment 3333940 Heres a pic of my 2 apollo13xsnowlotus testers.
> I have these 2 in promix and 2 in dwc.


Def wanna see these. I have some Apollo 13 beans from Motarebel I wanna get to eventually. Wanna find a Genius and Gorilla pheno hopefully


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 18, 2015)

These are all shots of Goji x stardawg.

The stardawg definitely dominated but one pheno is berries and gasoline. The other phenos that are mostly stardawg are the most pungent gasoline/skunk/diesel/coffee I've ever grown or smoked. Coats your mouth/throat and stays forever. Was worried about yield as the nugs were all very golf ball style and didn't make colas. The smallest one was 93 grams.  These golf balls are like piece of lead. Funky, stinky, stoney lead. More pics coming including dried shots of this and the tigermelon appy (which may be my favorite strain ever. I fucking love it.)


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3334082
> View attachment 3334083
> View attachment 3334084
> View attachment 3334085 View attachment 3334086
> ...


Bro those ladies look amazing. Is that a Goji mom or dad in that cross? Bodhi made that one right? Been wanting some Stardawg and got a cross of it from Greenpoint but not excited about those as I've been hearing major germ issues with the Stardawgs over there. @wyteberrywidow needs to hook me up with some of his Stardawg as I've seen his and it's stupid fire too  that mix pheno sounds amazing. I need some Goji but that shit always sells so damn fast


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro those ladies look amazing. Is that a Goji mom or dad in that cross? Bodhi made that one right? Been wanting some Stardawg and got a cross of it from Greenpoint but not excited about those as I've been hearing major germ issues with the Stardawgs over there. @wyteberrywidow needs to hook me up with some of his Stardawg as I've seen his and it's stupid fire too  that mix pheno sounds amazing. I need some Goji but that shit always sells so damn fast


Haha the stardawg is dope!

About greenpoint it seems like every thread is a issue whether its germ issues or herms its something smh. 

Good thing he is making it right tho.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro those ladies look amazing. Is that a Goji mom or dad in that cross? Bodhi made that one right? Been wanting some Stardawg and got a cross of it from Greenpoint but not excited about those as I've been hearing major germ issues with the Stardawgs over there. @wyteberrywidow needs to hook me up with some of his Stardawg as I've seen his and it's stupid fire too  that mix pheno sounds amazing. I need some Goji but that shit always sells so damn fast


Thanks man. yeah these are testers from B. Goji was the mom with a stardawg dad I believe.

From what I've been hearing greenpoint has all the right crosses on paper but things seem to be going haywire in real life (I have 2 packs so I'm not knocking them. Just what I've been reading sadly.)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Thanks man. yeah these are testers from B. Goji was the mom with a stardawg dad I believe.
> 
> From what I've been hearing greenpoint has all the right crosses on paper but things seem to be going haywire in real life (I have 2 packs so I'm not knocking them. Just what I've been reading sadly.)


I could be wrong but i think the stardawg is the mom.

We wouldve seen alot more stardwg dad crosses if he was using him as the pops. Studs in stardawg packs for sure!


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 18, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I could be wrong but i think the stardawg is the mom.
> 
> We wouldve seen alot more stardwg dad crosses if he was using him as the pops. Studs in stardawg packs for sure!


You're right. I'm high. Apologies.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Thanks man. yeah these are testers from B. Goji was the mom with a stardawg dad I believe.
> 
> From what I've been hearing greenpoint has all the right crosses on paper but things seem to be going haywire in real life (I have 2 packs so I'm not knocking them. Just what I've been reading sadly.)


Hahah  don't feel bad I got two packs too how could I not. But I'm a lil scared to run them   but tbh I think mines would be ok. I checked my Cookies n Cream x Stardawg pack and those look like nice healthy seeds but only cus they didn't come with foil. He said he's been having trouble getting that but I haven't seen my GG4 x MC cus they're in the foil and I'm not opening them yet. But I've been sad about the issues they're having cus like you said on paper it looks amazing but results I'm not seeing many good things. But couple people here got some females with a few balls but nothing serious so there's still some hope. Like Widow said at least he's making everything right.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

point me to the greenpoint grows , where they at


anyone running the harlequin bx? how many cbd phenos did you get?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> You're right. I'm high. Apologies.


That's why they were Stardawg dom. Dad just complementing and you got a great Goji dom with a good mix of mum too. I bet there's some more phenos that Goji has a lot of top phenos in it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> point me to the greenpoint grows , where they at
> 
> 
> anyone running the harlequin bx? how many cbd phenos did you get?


Here you go Ghost https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds-test-grow-rugburn-og-x-monster-cookies.849373/

Another one https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds-testers.850366/page-2


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> point me to the greenpoint grows , where they at
> 
> 
> anyone running the harlequin bx? how many cbd phenos did you get?


A couple people here on the forums and a bunch on the greenpount forums
^^^there ya go


----------



## calicat (Jan 18, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I could be wrong but i think the stardawg is the mom.
> 
> We wouldve seen alot more stardwg dad crosses if he was using him as the pops. Studs in stardawg packs for sure!


The stardawg crosses is his second male he used from a forum member.


----------



## Aruka (Jan 18, 2015)

Damn this sucks to read about the Monster Cookies crosses herming out. I've got 10 healthy gg4xMC about ready to sex but I'm tempted to just axe them. No need to play around with unstable genes when I've got bodhi packs on deck.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2015)

calicat said:


> The stardawg crosses is his second male he used from a forum member.


Hmmm i do remember hearing he had a cut of stardawg but ill take your word for it you know your bodhi gear.


Aruka said:


> Damn this sucks to read about the Monster Cookies crosses herming out. I've got 10 healthy gg4xMC about ready to sex but I'm tempted to just axe them. No need to play around with unstable genes when I've got bodhi packs on deck.


I would finish them out. Who knows it could be grower error or sensitivity issue???


----------



## calicat (Jan 18, 2015)

The only reason why I know of that is because Gu told me when I inquired. He told me where it came from and its circulation tmi on his end though lol.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 18, 2015)

alrite peeps im on a roll heres my 2nd tester my favorite bluedream x 88g13hp, this one has the blueberry smell also with a bit of spicyness to it i also just put another one in flower both plants are pretty uniform so far


----------



## dlftmyers (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks awesome bigworm...Nice chunky buds....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

Aruka said:


> Damn this sucks to read about the Monster Cookies crosses herming out. I've got 10 healthy gg4xMC about ready to sex but I'm tempted to just axe them. No need to play around with unstable genes when I've got bodhi packs on deck.


Naw don't axe them bro. Run them see what's in them at least. I have a pack of that too and I wanna at least see some females so sex them they haven't been full blown herms but believe me when I say I understand. Very hard to disagree with Bodhi.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 18, 2015)

thanks myers


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

calicat said:


> The only reason why I know of that is because Gu told me when I inquired. He told me where it came from and its circulation tmi on his end though lol.


Now that I remember he did have Stardawg dad on the tester list. Not that many crosses tested tho. 



wyteberrywidow said:


> I would finish them out. Who knows it could be grower error or sensitivity issue???


Lots of people don't know when growing from seed plants tend to herm more cus of them being from seed. Clones be strong so they run a lot better. Aggressive training, topping, too much nutes and many other things cause it on plants from seed but clones run way better


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Now that I remember he did have Stardawg dad on the tester list. Not that many crosses tested tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people don't know when growing from seed plants tend to herm more cus of them being from seed. Clones be strong so they run a lot better. Aggressive training, topping, too much nutes and many other things cause it on plants from seed but clones run way better


I'm almost POSITIVE stardawg was the dad in my tester... But now I can't find the pack. I have them labeled as Goji x Stardawg.


----------



## kindnug (Jan 18, 2015)

I got the same pack and what looks like identical plants, but mine are only @wk 4.
Stardawg x Goji F3 is what was on the pack, He wrote males last on the others...

I'll have ripe pics on the other site ~6-7 weeks from now, how long did yours go?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

Just had to let yall know I went to water the Chem 3 testers and boy did they STINK!!! Never grown Chem or any crosses but from what I've studied of her a lot of the babies smell just like it. Stinks to high heaven like something is budding. Had to rub some stems and a couple smell a lil sweet but most have that rank Chem smell


----------



## joeypotseed (Jan 18, 2015)

This gal was the underdawg until her last 3 weeks of life. Her buds were small, but crystally and not much smell. Turns out she proved everyone wrong she is probably my favorite out of the 6 female testers so far. Her turned out to be this Warm spicey Banana with a little Pine at her chop. I really digged her colors and on top of that she was coated in resin unlike her sister. It was like she was coated in WAX. I cant wait to smoke her!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> This gal was the underdawg until her last 3 weeks of life. Her buds were small, but crystally and not much smell. Turns out she proved everyone wrong she is probably my favorite out of the 6 female testers so far. Her turned out to be this Warm spicey Banana with a little Pine at her chop. I really digged her colors and on top of that she was coated in resin unlike her sister. It was like she was coated in WAX. I cant wait to smoke her!!!View attachment 3334423View attachment 3334424 View attachment 3334425 View attachment 3334426 View attachment 3334427


Stunning bro what a beautiful lady. Def taking on the color from the dad.  It's crazy how those smells and looks change so much when getting closer and closer to being done. Got a strain I'm testing now and one of the phenos just started spewing out the smell of the dad all of a sudden when she had been completely dominated as the smell of mum. Still has smell of mum but dad is def there now. I love the surprises these plants give us


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 18, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3334082
> View attachment 3334083
> View attachment 3334084
> View attachment 3334085 View attachment 3334086
> ...


Daaaamn! Those look amazing! There's got to be a release of that!


----------



## joeypotseed (Jan 18, 2015)

This girl looked great throughout flower. She had a flower piney eucalyptus smell. Her buds were pretty airy and puffy but still looked thickish. At chop her chop her buds were not as airy, but still not hard by any means. Will see hows the buds turn out after after dry and cure. Funny thing about her is One day while inspecting her i noticed this dark color inside the main cola. I freak and thought it was bud rot so i cut it two big buds immediately and upon further inspection it was just the buds turning purple. This is a super sativa pheno compared to her sister. Her red and purple colors are amazing! She was a naughty thing because during her last few days she started throwing out nanners the room door so there was a light leak but she was the only one that was affected by it mostly. Jamaican x Aruba Number 1's sister Jamaican x Aruba number did however show 2 nanners her last day of life, but it was about 5 days after my light leak so I don't believe it was because of the light leak. My temps at night get down to the 50's so i wonder if the cold temps were the problem??? The smell to this is great you could almost use it as a air freshener it smell so floral and interesting.


----------



## joeypotseed (Jan 18, 2015)

The first one is Jamaican x Aruba number 2 she is the keeper so far..... she has to be she is too special.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 18, 2015)

Can you believe it has only been a week?!? gotta keep these things in veg for a while longer so hope they dont keep at this rate lol. Will be transplanting in about week and a half, hopefully some start to show sex soon so we can get the boys outta the party.


----------



## calicat (Jan 19, 2015)

Previous Bonzai mother homogeneous phenotype of Satsuma. Week 3 of flower. Non Bodhi clone run behind her.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 19, 2015)

calicat said:


> Previous Bonzai mother homogeneous phenotype of Satsuma. Week 3 of flower. Non Bodhi clone run behind her.
> 
> View attachment 3334760


how long did you have her as a mother? she looks great!


----------



## calicat (Jan 19, 2015)

Ty undercover. I would have to say I kept her around as a bonzai mother for a period of three months. I could not find a male for the project direction. And I was trigger shy on some CS I made to create s 1's. One batch I saw in a small population of Jabba's Stash that expressed intersex traits in week 2 of flowering at a rate of 120 ppm.


----------



## Flash63 (Jan 19, 2015)

The white snow lotus 12 for 12.....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 19, 2015)

calicat said:


> Ty undercover. I would have to say I kept her around as a bonzai mother for a period of three months. I could not find a male for the project direction. And I was trigger shy on some CS I made to create s 1's. One batch I saw in a small population of Jabba's Stash that expressed intersex traits in week 2 of flowering at a rate of 120 ppm.


Got a question for our resident walking marijuana encyclopedia..... 

Between the Snow Lotus male, and the Appy male, which one has more sativa in it's lineage?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 19, 2015)

It looks like the snow lotu


st0wandgrow said:


> Got a question for our resident walking marijuana encyclopedia.....
> 
> Between the Snow Lotus male, and the Appy male, which one has more sativa in it's lineage?


That's a tough one. Even looking at the lineage broken down. It looks like snow lotus.

Snow Lotus - http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Snow_Lotus/Bodhi_Seeds/

Appalachia - http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Appalachia/Unknown_or_Legendary/


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 19, 2015)

Both of them have sativa traits, but from my experience the snow lotus seems to have more of an influence. Granted the mother cut used matters too.


----------



## Flash63 (Jan 19, 2015)

*$64.03*
*CHS White Lotus x Jack............Is there a female white lotus from Bodhi?*


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 19, 2015)

CHS is using Bodhi's White Lotus in his cross. That's all. I Dont know if Bodhi ever selected a cut from it, but anyone with White Lotus could do what CHS is doing (crossing it)


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## calicat (Jan 20, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Got a question for our resident walking marijuana encyclopedia.....
> 
> Between the Snow Lotus male, and the Appy male, which one has more sativa in it's lineage?


LoL.....
That would be most definately the Snow Lotus male. For in the dominant expressions of Snow Lotus that would be in the Afghooey lineage. Blockhead is the recessive expression in structure and taste. In the Appalachian male The dominant structure is leaning towards Green Crack which is almost a perfect hybrid in terms of percentages expressed in its genetic makeup. The Tres Dawg is recessive in terms of structure.


----------



## COGrown (Jan 20, 2015)

@bigworm6969 Great plants as always, but what strain is this girl here?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 20, 2015)

So Blueberry Hill get the chop tonight. So heavy she broke under her weight. Second Lucky Charms F2 takes her place. She is a beast, I'll have to throw up pictures.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 20, 2015)

bodhi tester 97 bluemoonshine x northernlights #5


COGrown said:


> @bigworm6969 Great plants as always, but what strain is this girl here?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 20, 2015)

Anyone know what the A35 is? One of my testers is A35 x G13/HP


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 20, 2015)

I believe A35 is a 35 year old Afghani thats more of a Sativa Kush. I believe it's Motarebels strain. From what I read it is some fire if it's the same strain. 

Has anyone here grown any Love Dawg? I have a few singles but I think I am gonna order 3 packs to do some pheno hunting and maybe make some F2's. I really love Bodhi strains and this is sort of my holy grail that I haven't even grown out yet. I haven't seen but 1 grow of it but it is TKxSL which is Love Triangle then x appy. I really believe the strains that have both SL and Appy in them will be something amazing. Like Sorcerers Apprentice (cheech wizzard x Appy) and Heaven Mountain, and Dream Beaver.

And that Jamaican x Aruba looks good too. I have a pack of Bandaloop which is Aruba X Instant Karma. I have so many packs of Bodhi I can't wait to run it's hard to pick which ones to run and which ones to save for when I start breeding a little for myself. I hate to run a pack and throw out potential keeper males.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for that Dr Frost.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 20, 2015)

No problem man, I know this probably is a stupid question but how do you like someones post on here? 

I am just the newbie here, I've always read all the posts here just never made an account until I felt safe enough.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 20, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> No problem man, I know this probably is a stupid question but how do you like someones post on here?
> 
> I am just the newbie here, I've always read all the posts here just never made an account until I felt safe enough.


Right in the bottom right corner of someone post is a like link

Thanks for the info on that A35 too. Tried to do some research on it but couldn't find anything


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't see it on mine. Maybe I have to have so many posts before I can like someone's comment.

And no problem, I would like to see some grows of that A35 cross myself. I am like a strain junkie, most of these I have never grown out but I am always researching trying to find out more and see whats out there. I have been on an ordering spree for Bodhi gear. I think I have an addiction. The freebies the seed vault gives out don't help any, they've ran me broke this last month.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 20, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> I don't see it on mine. Maybe I have to have so many posts before I can like someone's comment.
> 
> And no problem, I would like to see some grows of that A35 cross myself. I am like a strain junkie, most of these I have never grown out but I am always researching trying to find out more and see whats out there. I have been on an ordering spree for Bodhi gear. I think I have an addiction. The freebies the seed vault gives out don't help any, they've ran me broke this last month.


Yea that's what it is then bro. You and me both. I'm a strain head and love to see lots of grows and know as much info as I can on all strains. Bro the bean addiction is real I was on a spree the past couple months. Broke me too lol


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 20, 2015)

I feel ya man, I just have a couple more packs to order mainly those Love Dawgs, and some Dragon Fruit and I think I will make my self stop buying for a few months. I don't make enough money to keep up with my addiction lol. I have a lot of older freebies from the Tude that I doubt I will ever run. I have mostly always grown out Femmed seeds because of the ease and plant counts but it is hard to find the quality of Bodhi in femmed gear. 

I know I am far from knowing as much as a lot of the old pros but everyday I learn something new, and when it comes to strains it just sticks with me. I guess when you really care about something and it interests you you tend to remember it better. I have always had my hobbies before I ever messed with cannabis and always try to learn as much as I can.

Hopefully within the next year or so I can find a job elsewhere and move to a better state and have a bigger grow to run what I have and do some personal breeding.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 20, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> I feel ya man, I just have a couple more packs to order mainly those Love Dawgs, and some Dragon Fruit and I think I will make my self stop buying for a few months. I don't make enough money to keep up with my addiction lol. I have a lot of older freebies from the Tude that I doubt I will ever run. I have mostly always grown out Femmed seeds because of the ease and plant counts but it is hard to find the quality of Bodhi in femmed gear.
> 
> I know I am far from knowing as much as a lot of the old pros but everyday I learn something new, and when it comes to strains it just sticks with me. I guess when you really care about something and it interests you you tend to remember it better. I have always had my hobbies before I ever messed with cannabis and always try to learn as much as I can.
> 
> Hopefully within the next year or so I can find a job elsewhere and move to a better state and have a bigger grow to run what I have and do some personal breeding.


There's only a few more pack of seeds I want right now and after those I'm done for a good while. I have way too many packs of seeds and I really need to go through them but I know I can't stay away from buying beans too long so whatever I get will get put on the back burner till I pop the beans I wanna go through. 

Next beans I'm running were gifted to me by a member/buddy here and he's got a great eye for males and breeds damn good that he should be a breeder himself. It's a tribute to him as he reached out to me cus he knew I was looking for them. I wanna breed with them so that's why they're next up. 

I used to be like you and grow only fem beans but when you miss out on so many damn good genetics and crosses it'll make you change your mind. It was easy for me that I didn't have to sex but I don't care anymore I can't miss out on stuff that I want anymore. I love cannabis and ever since high growing peaked my interest and I haven't looked back. Things that interest me I study hard and that's all I've been doing since I got hooked and I've been growing about 10 years off and on but still learn new stuff all the time. No one person can know everything and yea I feel you about moving to a better state. Trying to convince my Mrs but it's not working lol oh well


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 20, 2015)

Yea I lost out on a lot of good gear due to only looking at fems when I got started. I wish I'd have known what I know now back then. But that is life isn't it. I have only been growing about 5 years myself. You sound a lot like me on the diving in part. When I get interested I am usually all in. 

I can't wait to do some real breeding myself, I just need a bigger area first. I have nothing holding me back here but the lack of money to move, and no job lined up. If I had that I would already be packing. The thing that kills me is I want to run so many of these the next round but can't due to both numbers and me wanting to save them. I know that sounds crazy wanting to save the beans - but I just don't want to use some of these I think will be fire until I can get a better spot where I know I can save the males and do some F2, F3ing etc. If they were going to be around forever I wouldn't mind. That's why on the ones I want to run and breed in the future I will try to get 2-3 packs. 1 for now and some for later. For example I really want to run the SSDD everyone raves about but I am afraid if i run some now then I will have less of a chance of finding the butter pheno later that I would like to IBL. I am surprised not more people have F2'd the SSDD like they have the Gogis.

Hey, has anyone else ever noticed when you order from the vault that a lot of times you end up with 12-14 seeds in a pack instead of the normal 11? I have never got more then 11 from the tude but the vault it seems half the packs have extras.


Edited to add- What beans were you gifted, the cross you said you wanted?


----------



## Brobeans (Jan 20, 2015)

Anyone see the snow wookie strain that HN is giving away with every order of 3 packs?

Anyone got more info on it?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 20, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> Anyone see the snow wookie strain that HN is giving away with every order of 3 packs?
> 
> Anyone got more info on it?


Wookie#7(Big Buddy's Lavender x Appy) x Snow Lotus that's what I found on it.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 20, 2015)

I seen some grows of it on the bay. The wookie looked like it was a little finicky to grow and had mixed reviews. Some people loved it, and others thought it was just OK, or maybe not their cup of tea. But it sure looked frosty. Like I said a couple posts up, I think anything with both Appy and SL in it is gonna be some fire.

If I wasn't going to be ordering some Love Dawg I would send in another order to the vault just to get that Snow Wookie. They don't have the Love Dawg, and the tude isn't taking credit cards so it looks like I am stuck trying out the zon. I wish I could use the tude and get those Synergy freebies though. I'd jump on a couple packs of the Ancient OG that is coming in at the vault to get those wookies if I wasn't so broke.

Also I can't remember if it's been posted on this thread or not but the vault is getting in some of the Blue Dream crosses this week like BD x G13, etc. and the last of the stock on those Ancient OG's I really want.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 20, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> I seen some grows of it on the bay. The wookie looked like it was a little finicky to grow and had mixed reviews. Some people loved it, and others thought it was just OK, or maybe not their cup of tea. But it sure looked frosty. Like I said a couple posts up, I think anything with both Appy and SL in it is gonna be some fire.
> 
> If I wasn't going to be ordering some Love Dawg I would send in another order to the vault just to get that Snow Wookie. They don't have the Love Dawg, and the tude isn't taking credit cards so it looks like I am stuck trying out the zon. I wish I could use the tude and get those Synergy freebies though. I'd jump on a couple packs of the Ancient OG that is coming in at the vault to get those wookies if I wasn't so broke.
> 
> Also I can't remember if it's been posted on this thread or not but the vault is getting in some of the Blue Dream crosses this week like BD x G13, etc. and the last of the stock on those Ancient OG's I really want.


The tude is taking cc's you just have to do it a goofie way, there is a thread around here somewhere. Pretty sure you just use the gift card setting. You could email them, I know someone else did that and they told them to use the gift card route


----------



## heelzballer (Jan 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Dank Sinatra Remix day 50 flower
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the HELL can Bodhi or someone else fricking release this again!!! Come on people! This has been my dream strain since I originally saw the genetics!


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 20, 2015)

I just chopped the blueberry hull gal. Frosty as always and reeked up the place. Still have a clone but contemplating not keeping her. Yet as I'm trimming her, I just think she is a good smoke, patients love her, and she yields dense bountiful nugs. She broke herself this go round. Snapped right above the bamboo pole I had her tied up to. Almost all of her was finished but I'd have liked her to go a few more days. According to my schedule and notes she should have been done but I'm sure heat slowed her down.

Anyways Lucky Charms F2 number two took her spot.

If my phone wasn't near death I'd snap some pictures. Absolutely loving the TER v2. Fat leaves and big, hollow stem! Starting to do her thing. More Bodhi gear will take spots of Maple leaf indica and China Yunnan next week. I need to up pot some gals into larger containers tomorrow evening


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks natro, from what I read I thought they accepted American Express cards but it wasn't a for sure thing. I guess I will send them an e-mail tonight and if they do accept cards somehow I will use them. If not I will go through the zon. If I thought the Zon freebies would be worth anything I wouldn't even care that much. But I don't know what they send, and I know I could get a couple more packs of Synergy for free just by ordering 3-4 packs at the Tude. 

Tonight, I forget did any of your blueberry hills show color? I seen one pheno that was a beautiful blue. I don't remember who's it was but I really wish I could have gotten a pack of that blueberry hill. It was at the top of my list too but I was too late to the show for that one. I wouldn't get rid of the clone. You know how that goes, a couple years from now you will be reminded of her and say "I wish I still had that cut around". And she will be gone forever now. If it was something you could buy again I wouldn't blame ya but with the Appy stud gone I wouldn't get rid of her.

Also, how similar were your Lucky Charms F2's to the F1's? And how many parents did you use to make the F2's? Just curious how wide spread they are when you F2'd them. I have a couple packs of Lucky charms myself. From everything I've read the Lucky Charms and the SSDD are the cream of Bodhi strains.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 20, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> Thanks natro, from what I read I thought they accepted American Express cards but it wasn't a for sure thing. I guess I will send them an e-mail tonight and if they do accept cards somehow I will use them. If not I will go through the zon. If I thought the Zon freebies would be worth anything I wouldn't even care that much. But I don't know what they send, and I know I could get a couple more packs of Synergy for free just by ordering 3-4 packs at the Tude.
> 
> Tonight, I forget did any of your blueberry hills show color? I seen one pheno that was a beautiful blue. I don't remember who's it was but I really wish I could have gotten a pack of that blueberry hill. It was at the top of my list too but I was too late to the show for that one. I wouldn't get rid of the clone. You know how that goes, a couple years from now you will be reminded of her and say "I wish I still had that cut around". And she will be gone forever now. If it was something you could buy again I wouldn't blame ya but with the Appy stud gone I wouldn't get rid of her.
> 
> Also, how similar were your Lucky Charms F2's to the F1's? And how many parents did you use to make the F2's? Just curious how wide spread they are when you F2'd them. I have a couple packs of Lucky charms myself. From everything I've read the Lucky Charms and the SSDD are the cream of Bodhi strains.


Eh, I'm pretty much happy with any Bodhi gear to be honest. Even though my first run with the white lotus was second rate, I can't wait to run her again. Now blueberry hill isn't my favorite. She's just always been a good ready strain to have. Although being limited I have to make choices, she's a great day smoke, balanced, I wish she had more berry or fruit flavor over the more nuanced flavor with a more peppery backend. She's a good plant though. Colors, not really, she does get nice calyx to leaf ratio, something else I like about her. She's a breeze to trim.

I love my SSDD. So much so I bought a second pack so I can play with them gems later on. Mind warping, night time stone with a nice body high. I've considered growing less plants just to do full runs of her. But I'd still need a more wake and bake/after work strain. 

The two lucky charms f2 are pretty different. I'll be in the tent tomorrow and you will know what I mean. I've got high expectations from both and don't think I'll be disappointed.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 20, 2015)

I am excited to see them. I am just wondering how much the F2's really open up the genetics when it comes to Bodhi's strains since I plan to F2 a lot of them.

On the Blueberry hills, I know what you mean. The blueberry high is always just a good anytime euphoric high. I don't know how much of that goes through to her. I think a good wake and bake strain for you would be Prayer Tower. From what I have read she is very sativa, and it yields very well too. I don't know if you have tried that one but it sounds like it'd fit your description. I really may have to run the SSDD next. I don't want to use up too many of them but maybe if I run 4-6 I could get a good 2-3 females and pick the best of them.

Recently I have been using bigger smart pots with great luck. I know everyone says you don't need 10-15 gallon smart pots for growing indoors but I can see a huge difference honestly. I used to use 5 gallon buckets and then switched to 7 smart pots and could tell they just grew faster. This last round was 10s and 15's and honestly they just grew in veg much quicker. Within a month from sprouting they were already over 2 feet and tons of tops spread out. I never used them because I thought it was overkill but I am glad I did. I doubt I use anything less then a 7 anymore.


----------



## torontoke (Jan 20, 2015)

I must say that im very very happy with how the app13 x sno lotus is looking and more importantly stinking. These are 12" tall already two weeks into veg and absolutely reek.
I cant wait to flower these.
As soon as i switch em i will post some pics.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 21, 2015)

You better have some pics of that Apollo x SL when it's about done! I love the Cindy 99 but haven't ever got to try any Apollo but figure I would really like it. I think some Cindy 99 x SL would be a great cross. The C99 needs some extra support added. I figure the Apollo does as well being her sister.


----------



## calicat (Jan 21, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> I believe A35 is a 35 year old Afghani thats more of a Sativa Kush. I believe it's Motarebels strain. From what I read it is some fire if it's the same strain.
> 
> Has anyone here grown any Love Dawg? I have a few singles but I think I am gonna order 3 packs to do some pheno hunting and maybe make some F2's. I really love Bodhi strains and this is sort of my holy grail that I haven't even grown out yet. I haven't seen but 1 grow of it but it is TKxSL which is Love Triangle then x appy. I really believe the strains that have both SL and Appy in them will be something amazing. Like Sorcerers Apprentice (cheech wizzard x Appy) and Heaven Mountain, and Dream Beaver.
> 
> And that Jamaican x Aruba looks good too. I have a pack of Bandaloop which is Aruba X Instant Karma. I have so many packs of Bodhi I can't wait to run it's hard to pick which ones to run and which ones to save for when I start breeding a little for myself. I hate to run a pack and throw out potential keeper males.


Isn't Bandaloop Kudra vs IK?


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 21, 2015)

Yup sure is. I had to grab a pack last minute when I seen the vault had them in stock. That IK seems to be a favorite of many. I don't know as much about the Aruba but it seems to make some nice plants.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 21, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> Thanks natro, from what I read I thought they accepted American Express cards but it wasn't a for sure thing. I guess I will send them an e-mail tonight and if they do accept cards somehow I will use them. If not I will go through the zon. If I thought the Zon freebies would be worth anything I wouldn't even care that much. But I don't know what they send, and I know I could get a couple more packs of Synergy for free just by ordering 3-4 packs at the Tude.
> 
> Tonight, I forget did any of your blueberry hills show color? I seen one pheno that was a beautiful blue. I don't remember who's it was but I really wish I could have gotten a pack of that blueberry hill. It was at the top of my list too but I was too late to the show for that one. I wouldn't get rid of the clone. You know how that goes, a couple years from now you will be reminded of her and say "I wish I still had that cut around". And she will be gone forever now. If it was something you could buy again I wouldn't blame ya but with the Appy stud gone I wouldn't get rid of her.
> 
> Also, how similar were your Lucky Charms F2's to the F1's? And how many parents did you use to make the F2's? Just curious how wide spread they are when you F2'd them. I have a couple packs of Lucky charms myself. From everything I've read the Lucky Charms and the SSDD are the cream of Bodhi strains.


Bro the person told you right. When you go to pay click on gift card option and it will redirect you to a different payment screen so you can use a credit/debit card. 

Goji is the top I think that everyone wants but the SSDD is up there and Lucky Charms. Heaven Mountain is very well liked too.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 21, 2015)

Right side of the cola.. nanner?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 21, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> You better have some pics of that Apollo x SL when it's about done! I love the Cindy 99 but haven't ever got to try any Apollo but figure I would really like it. I think some Cindy 99 x SL would be a great cross. The C99 needs some extra support added. I figure the Apollo does as well being her sister.


You might like kinky temple. (Ray davies C99 x Temple) Not the snow lotus but I'm a huge fan of the structure that the temple lends to her crosses. Nice thick stalks.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 21, 2015)

SSDD ?day (I need to check the calendar). So far so good.I love her structure. She has bushed out tremendously! Once I chop these 3 others that are finishing, I won't be able to replace them with anything because these bodhi plants are fucking out of control in the best way! The man has got my attention.

Temple of Larry
Looking more frosty by the day and smelling sweet and OG!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 21, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Right side of the cola.. nanner?View attachment 3336026


Yea that's one pluck that shit out. Have you seen anymore on her? Could've been a small stressor that produce that. Check everything to make sure there aren't small light leaks or did you push her more to get more outta her. Don't stress it too much as it look sterile. I bet next run of clone won't do this


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea that's one pluck that shit out. Have you seen anymore on her? Could've been a small stressor that produce that. Check everything to make sure there aren't small light leaks or did you push her more to get more outta her. Don't stress it too much as it look sterile. I bet next run of clone won't do this


I was about to say that. If it's first run you may not see it in clone. That's what my maple leaf indica is starting to throw now that she only has 5, 6 or 7 days left.it annoys me, but can't rule out mistakes (high Temps, if she is root bound), but it could just be genetic as the plant nears it's end of life.

If I ran any plant in a 10 gallon in my tent, I'm pretty sure it would over grow my space!

I do love goji. Only gal I got is what got me into Bodhi in the first place. Still running her, granted I cloned her during flower so I have to go through the ugly phase. Still need to get a pack, love how strong she I'd yet still functional. A good day smoke.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea that's one pluck that shit out. Have you seen anymore on her? Could've been a small stressor that produce that. Check everything to make sure there aren't small light leaks or did you push her more to get more outta her. Don't stress it too much as it look sterile. I bet next run of clone won't do this


Thanks man, I'll check for more tonight. I'm not too worried about it, I did push her a bit. If I find anymore I'll just chop tonight.

There isn't any light leaks and if there was the box is in the dark throughout the dark cycle. I don't even go into the room when lights are out for anything.

I can't wait to pull these ladies and spread out the bodhi girls a bit more.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 21, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I was about to say that. If it's first run you may not see it in clone. That's what my maple leaf indica is starting to throw now that she only has 5, 6 or 7 days left.it annoys me, but can't rule out mistakes (high Temps, if she is root bound), but it could just be genetic as the plant nears it's end of life.
> 
> If I ran any plant in a 10 gallon in my tent, I'm pretty sure it would over grow my space!
> 
> I do love goji. Only gal I got is what got me into Bodhi in the first place. Still running her, granted I cloned her during flower so I have to go through the ugly phase. Still need to get a pack, love how strong she I'd yet still functional. A good day smoke.


Actually, thinking about it more if it's not genetic then it could be do to low nighttime temps if that could be a factor.. It is my weakest link everything else should be in check


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> I hate to run a pack and throw out potential keeper males.


Word. I have so many packs that I *want* to run, but I'm sitting on them because they look like great breeding stock, and I'm not ready to commence the pollen chucking just yet.....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> I seen some grows of it on the bay. The wookie looked like it was a little finicky to grow and had mixed reviews. Some people loved it, and others thought it was just OK, or maybe not their cup of tea. But it sure looked frosty. Like I said a couple posts up, I think anything with both Appy and SL in it is gonna be some fire.
> 
> If I wasn't going to be ordering some Love Dawg I would send in another order to the vault just to get that Snow Wookie. They don't have the Love Dawg, and the tude isn't taking credit cards so it looks like I am stuck trying out the zon. I wish I could use the tude and get those Synergy freebies though. I'd jump on a couple packs of the Ancient OG that is coming in at the vault to get those wookies if I wasn't so broke.
> 
> Also I can't remember if it's been posted on this thread or not but the vault is getting in some of the Blue Dream crosses this week like BD x G13, etc. and the last of the stock on those Ancient OG's I really want.


Check out Great Lakes Genetics. They have a good assortment of Bodhi gear, and it's $70 a pack. Buy 2 and get one free also.

edit: They have Love Dawg in stock


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 21, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Actually, thinking about it more if it's not genetic then it could be do to low nighttime temps if that could be a factor.. It is my weakest link everything else should be in check


Yea there's so many factors that can make a plant stress and throw nanners. I'm sure she's fine and will run great again. Plants from seed always tend to throw nanners more.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks my friend, I haven't read much on Great Lakes, I assume they ship and are reliable? Any idea what their freebies are?

By the way the vault just got in some new stuff, I don't know if it is on their list or not yet. I gotta get some more money saved up. He released the Stardawg x Gogi F3, Blue Moonshine x NL5 - which both look amazing, the last stock of Ancient OG , and some Dream Lotus, Blue Dream x G13HP , XJ13xG13hp. Larry x G13hp I believe. May have forgot a couple. And there are 2 freebies now. Snow Wookie, and Pink Lotus. Pink Lotus is Pink Panther x Snow Lotus. I seen a grow of it and it threw some nanners but I don't know how common that is. The phenos leaning towards it will have some reddish/pink tint. 

And Tonight, I don't think you'd have a problem with 7-10 gallon smart pots as long as you don't overgrow them in veg. They just tend to grow quicker in bigger pots, and the plants seem happy. I tend to grow mostly organic and don't have to add many nutes along the way. 

I bet Temple x the C99 would be pretty good. The Temple has a great rating for Sativa type of high similar to c99. That is probably a great cross. I got a Temple of Larry freebie I may have to grow a couple of and see how they turn out.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 21, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> Thanks my friend, I haven't read much on Great Lakes, I assume they ship and are reliable? Any idea what their freebies are?
> 
> By the way the vault just got in some new stuff, I don't know if it is on their list or not yet. I gotta get some more money saved up. He released the Stardawg x Gogi F3, Blue Moonshine x NL5 - which both look amazing, the last stock of Ancient OG , and some Dream Lotus, Blue Dream x G13HP , XJ13xG13hp. Larry x G13hp I believe. May have forgot a couple. And there are 2 freebies now. Snow Wookie, and Pink Lotus. Pink Lotus is Pink Panther x Snow Lotus. I seen a grow of it and it threw some nanners but I don't know how common that is. The phenos leaning towards it will have some reddish/pink tint.
> 
> ...


I figured he would release those as those have been tested and shown here to be some lovely plants so I knew those was coming. Gonna have to make a nice order over there so I can get one of those freebie. 

Great Lakes don't do any freebies I know I got my Space Cake from there and I didn't get any but I don't buy seeds for freebies do I could care less if they come with em or not. Unless it's a freebie I'm trying to get. You better stop getting that stock list cus it's gonna make you go broke lol. I haven't done any bean searching cus I know when I do I'll find something and make an order


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm already broke! haha , I think I have ordered around 20 packs of Bodhi in the last month. Getting these Love Dawgs from somewhere, then after payday maybe a couple of those recent ones from Holistic. 

I don't usually buy seeds for freebies either. But, whenever those freebies are Bodhi seeds too then I get excited and would rather buy from the place offering the freebies. If it was some regular femmed beans from who knows who then I wouldn't care at all. But whenever it's another pack of say Snow Wookie from Bodhi - then that extra free pack helps me order a little quicker. For freebies this past month I have gotten 2 packs of Synergy, 1 pack of Temple of Larry, and 1 pack of Lemon Thai Indica all from Bodhi, plus 3 Greenpoint seeds Monster Cookies crosses. 

On Great Lakes site it says they have buy 2 packs get 1 free... and their freebies are Silver Lotus (SSHxSL) and Appalachian hashplant (G13hp?? x Appy). I don't know if they are still giving those out or even how reliable they are. I am sort of hesitant to order from them since I haven't seen any reviews.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I figured he would release those as those have been tested and shown here to be some lovely plants so I knew those was coming. Gonna have to make a nice order over there so I can get one of those freebie.
> 
> Great Lakes don't do any freebies I know I got my Space Cake from there and I didn't get any but I don't buy seeds for freebies do I could care less if they come with em or not. Unless it's a freebie I'm trying to get. You better stop getting that stock list cus it's gonna make you go broke lol. I haven't done any bean searching cus I know when I do I'll find something and make an order


I don't know about freebies, but it is definitely buy 2 bodhi packs and get 1 free with GLG. Last I checked it was Appy x Hashplant


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> On Great Lakes site it says they have buy 2 packs get 1 free... and their freebies are Silver Lotus (SSHxSL) and Appalachian hashplant (G13hp?? x Appy). I don't know if they are still giving those out or even how reliable they are. I am sort of hesitant to order from them since I haven't seen any reviews.


They are legit. I know people personally that have dealt with them and will vouch for them. I really don't think Bodhi would vend through someone that is shady and ripping people off. Of all the breeders out there I'd say Bodhi is one of the more principled guys in the game.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 21, 2015)

On the note of larger grow pots in my tent, I did try 5 gallons early on when I did a transplant right before flower. What annoyed me was there was still root space to go, which meant I had fewer plants I could have had going in the tent. 

Can't wait to get a new spot in the Summer. Hoping not to have to go tent but it all depends on where I land. 

So much Bodhi, so little time and money... I'd love to get a fucking female out of ancient og one of these days. About to throw the other one in the tent shortly. I'm placing my bets on male but I've been fooled before.

I do like the sound of hashplant x appy. Sounds like it could be pretty banging.


----------



## joeypotseed (Jan 21, 2015)

This here is Blueberry Hill x Sunshine Daydream 12/12 from seed
I call her SilverBerry DayDream
Her smells are absolutely REDANKULOUS!! Blueberry FUNK to the MAX. I have never smelled anything like this to this day. Her smells are a soft blue to a berry twang FUNK!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 21, 2015)

^ That looks like a fire cross there @joeypotseed.
Here is a shot of the Lucky Charms at 50 days, she is looking yummy.


----------



## joeypotseed (Jan 21, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> ^ That looks like a fire cross there @joeypotseed.
> Here is a shot of the Lucky Charms at 50 days, she is looking yummy.
> View attachment 3336500


That is one crystally godess that you have there


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 21, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> That is one crystally godess that you have there


Thanks, gonna look to take her another 10 days atleast. She has a little cloudy but not much really, plus I like a decent amount of amber since I smoke a lot at night to ensure I sleep well.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 21, 2015)

I was blessed with SEVERAL f2 strains that have been sold out forever and crosses of unreleased B gear. I was having major problems with what to run before... Now I'm fucked. Plus the Locktite and Lake of Fire from redeyed on the way. Why can't I stop?!


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 22, 2015)

You make a lot of sense, Bodhi wouldn't deal with anyone not reputable. I sent them an e-mail to see how everything would work out and am waiting on a reply before making the order. Thanks for the heads up guys! I think I was mostly just worried about if they'd ship to me or not. I really want that Silver Lotus.

I am surprised the bigger pots didn't have faster growing plants for you as well. I do throw a lot of light on them in veg though. I know a lot of people start them out slow with CFL's and smaller lights but usually within 4-5 days of them sprouting I have at least a 600 on them. I used to start them out slow like I see a lot of people do on here but have had great luck with throwing the power to them early on.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 22, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> ^ That looks like a fire cross there @joeypotseed.
> Here is a shot of the Lucky Charms at 50 days, she is looking yummy.
> View attachment 3336500


Holy shit Natro! That is one frosty plant


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 23, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> You make a lot of sense, Bodhi wouldn't deal with anyone not reputable. I sent them an e-mail to see how everything would work out and am waiting on a reply before making the order. Thanks for the heads up guys! I think I was mostly just worried about if they'd ship to me or not. I really want that Silver Lotus.
> 
> I am surprised the bigger pots didn't have faster growing plants for you as well. I do throw a lot of light on them in veg though. I know a lot of people start them out slow with CFL's and smaller lights but usually within 4-5 days of them sprouting I have at least a 600 on them. I used to start them out slow like I see a lot of people do on here but have had great luck with throwing the power to them early on.


I think a lot of people have them growing slowly cus of space and also keeping electricity cost down. I usually wait a few weeks before I stick them under strong light plus gives me some time to cycle some stuff out the veg room. If the plant doesn't stretch a whole lot the bigger pot really won't do it justice sometime. They are legit got my Space Cake from them and I'm not in MI. Works just like seedvaultofca except you have a website to order from


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks, I am still waiting to hear back from them. I just want to make sure they have 3 packs of Love Dawg in sock before I make the order. Did you just send them cash in an envelope?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 23, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> Thanks, I am still waiting to hear back from them. I just want to make sure they have 3 packs of Love Dawg in sock before I make the order. Did you just send them cash in an envelope?


Money order just like I do Seedvaultofca that way if it happens to get lost your not assed out of money. Letters tend to get torn up and lost all the time and certain postal workers know how to spot cash in envelopes. Money order is perfect cus you have that stub just in case


----------



## Bubbashine (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi everybody I'm new and just thought Id drop in on the Bodhi thread! I'm really looking forward to dropping some Sunshine Daydream some time soon and Mothers Milk! Also some Karma Jack O Nesia & HSO Blue Dream!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 23, 2015)

heelzballer said:


> Why the HELL can Bodhi or someone else fricking release this again!!! Come on people! This has been my dream strain since I originally saw the genetics!


The remix is being tested by another chap, send b and Mrs b a message and ask to test it too. I found it stable as can be, about to see what comes of JT's run, if we all find gems like I did then I would also reco,mend a limited drop at least. Potent pain meds mate.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 23, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I was about to say that. If it's first run you may not see it in clone. That's what my maple leaf indica is starting to throw now that she only has 5, 6 or 7 days left.it annoys me, but can't rule out mistakes (high Temps, if she is root bound), but it could just be genetic as the plant nears it's end of life.
> 
> If I ran any plant in a 10 gallon in my tent, I'm pretty sure it would over grow my space!
> 
> I do love goji. Only gal I got is what got me into Bodhi in the first place. Still running her, granted I cloned her during flower so I have to go through the ugly phase. Still need to get a pack, love how strong she I'd yet still functional. A good day smoke.


My Salvation cut has a thing for late nanners. Doing my best to dial it in but it seems really bloody random at this point. I will never grow in a ten gal indoors again, the most inefficient lady I ever had. A lot of work pretty much a scrog but zips per gallon of soil mix I got half what I am used to. Half. Great big pot, great big plant eating all the space, great big mistake. I get a zip per gallon out of my three gal bags and it drops sharply from five gallons already where I get a 2:3 zip per gallon ratio. Big pots are for outside. Or if I had at least another 1000w on the girl. Messy. Not in any way recommended by yours truly.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Word. I have so many packs that I *want* to run, but I'm sitting on them because they look like great breeding stock, and I'm not ready to commence the pollen chucking just yet.....


I found a solution to this: learning about bonsai mums and dads. Lot of work, but at least then I am looking at plants I have smoked instead of banking on possibilities unexplored...


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> holy shit Natro! That is one frosty plant


Thanks stow, I cropped that photo down a little and sent it to skunk mag for shot vs shot. Be cool to win a nug jar or whatever they are giving away now.


----------



## heelzballer (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad, for some reason I can't PM you...Googled it and said maybe I don't have enough posts yet?? WTF, lol. Was trying to ask you a couple of quick questions privately.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 24, 2015)

heelzballer said:


> Mad, for some reason I can't PM you...Googled it and said maybe I don't have enough posts yet?? WTF, lol. Was trying to ask you a couple of quick questions privately.


You have plenty posts click on his avatar click on start conversation


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 24, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Thanks stow, I cropped that photo down a little and sent it to skunk mag for shot vs shot. Be cool to win a nug jar or whatever they are giving away now.


I tried to send in a few shots and it wouldn't work its like there redoing there site or sum shit, how did u do it


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I found a solution to this: learning about bonsai mums and dads. Lot of work, but at least then I am looking at plants I have smoked instead of banking on possibilities unexplored...


hey bro do u got any synergy going I would love to see ur pics of her I been trying to get a order at the tude but there not accepting cc at the moment, I really like this strain a lot had great tasteing budz


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 24, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> I tried to send in a few shots and it wouldn't work its like there redoing there site or sum shit, how did u do it


I just went to the site, clicked on the shot vs shot section and clicked the link to submit. I didnt have any hiccups, requested a confirmation email so I know they got it, just not sure if they will use it.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 24, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I just went to the site, clicked on the shot vs shot section and clicked the link to submit. I didnt have any hiccups, requested a confirmation email so I know they got it, just not sure if they will use it.


thank you brother I guess my computer is jacked up I just updated my web browser the other day cause certain sites I couldn't order, idk hate computers


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 24, 2015)

Just watered the girls. TER is a beast of a girl! strong roots, thick stem, loving her so far. She is just starting to flower. Not sure if her stretch is complete, but I don't foresee much more.


----------



## COGrown (Jan 24, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Just watered the girls. TER is a beast of a girl! strong roots, thick stem, loving her so far. She is just starting to flower. Not sure if her stretch is complete, but I don't foresee much more.


Minimal stretch on those in my experience. The g13/hp definitely brings down stretch on anything other than a pure indica (g13/hp being an arguably pure indica strain), and Snow Lotus isn't a big stretcher on its own. Resilient and sturdy would be two very good words to describe my TE:R. The aroma and flavor on mine is also very unique, mostly notes of pine, banana, and burning rubber. Definitely one of my favorite strains, and a constant request from my patients with pain and sleep issues. You will see big fat wide fan leaves on the g13/hp dominant phenotypes.


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2015)

Got some nice lil mothers milk seedlings going,two runts..all growing good.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 24, 2015)

Big Ol' Jar of Blueberry Hill!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 24, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Big Ol' Jar of Blueberry Hill!
> View attachment 3338435


Looks lovely! What's the smell and taste like on that one TY? Blueberry is a flavor that has evaded me


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 24, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey bro do u got any synergy going I would love to see ur pics of her I been trying to get a order at the tude but there not accepting cc at the moment, I really like this strain a lot had great tasteing budz


I was real lazy with the synergy pics... Got a little tired of snaps from all the tests, BUT I am about to soak some f2's...


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2015)

About to add a rare pack of bodhi.....yogi.....hell to the yeah..

If anyone is on green pool,it's about to be some rare fire going up for auction.....
I got my sniper on a pack already.....


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Looks lovely! What's the smell and taste like on that one TY? Blueberry is a flavor that has evaded me



It's more of a peppery flavor, light fruit. I need to go through more but I wonder if more blueberry aromas and the fruity flavors would come through on a F2. She's a pretty gal, balanced, but not strong Bodhi I'm use to. I keep her as she is very pretty, a good producer but I think there are better examples. I'm writing right now and she's a really good smoke in the form of functionality. I feel relaxed, no need for a muscle relaxer, and feel good to go. 

I'm always on the fence to keep her or pitch her. I've got stronger, I have tastier, but I smoke her and am glad she is still around.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I was real lazy with the synergy pics... Got a little tired of snaps from all the tests, BUT I am about to soak some f2's...


thanks bro I need to get sum more


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 24, 2015)

What do you guys think of the Tree of Life strain from Bodhi?
I see it has some Jack Herer in it and I've never had any before so I was hoping you guys could give some input


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 25, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> What do you guys think of the Tree of Life strain from Bodhi?
> I see it has some Jack Herer in it and I've never had any before so I was hoping you guys could give some input


Even though I didn't get to run outdoor and all the intended packs are still sitting in the vault, Tree Of Life is being snagged and vaulted for the same purposes. Only amfew months before I can start the next outdoor anyway... all I know is the Jack Here I had a little taste of was the most psychedelic thing I ever inhaled while still pure weed. Never had anything like it since.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 25, 2015)

I had to throw up a pic of the testers. The bd/ghash testers are on the right and they are all bigger than the ssh. You got me stoked on the blue dream Worm! Time is going to crawl on this one..


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> About to add a rare pack of bodhi.....yogi.....hell to the yeah..
> 
> If anyone is on green pool,it's about to be some rare fire going up for auction.....
> I got my sniper on a pack already.....


Shad told me he was putting some rare stuff up. Gonna be on those too


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 25, 2015)

What is the green pool? Are you talking about Bodhi strains going up? If so you already got my interest I have just never heard of the green pool. 

And Yogi, NICE!

Beautiful looking buds Tonight, enjoy those my friend!

And Tree Of Life will be a nice Sativa plant, Temple is very Sativa (Williams Wonder x SSH) and Jack Herrer is very Sativa. I think that pack will be a winner if your a fan of Sativas.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 25, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I had to throw up a pic of the testers. The bd/ghash testers are on the right and they are all bigger than the ssh. You got me stoked on the blue dream Worm! Time is going to crawl on this one..View attachment 3338664


u wont be disappointed


----------



## Brobeans (Jan 25, 2015)

^what the fuk man


----------



## joeypotseed (Jan 25, 2015)

Here are 2 Afkansas x 88g13hp that both finished at 9 weeks. The one that has the red pink colors has more of a cherry fruity pine aroma and taste after a 2 week cure. The one on the right is very Piney HASHEY!!! Unfortunately she developed some bud rot on her main cola and I am not sure how that happened and out of the 40 + plants that ran indoors only 2 others have ever done this(could of been from her short dense frame) because the humidity was usually 40 to 50 % during this winter   and they have tons of air movement and fresh air. This girl though has the best smoke out of the her 3 sisters that I've had the pleasure of running so far. I have them both cloned and I will be giving both sexy ladies another run..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 25, 2015)

I dont see anything at the pool ?
Am i missing something


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 26, 2015)

So this is pretty cool, my SSDD has buds forming at the base of the fan where it connects to the main stem. Looks trippy.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 26, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> I dont see anything at the pool ?
> Am i missing something


Not yet will be soon. Rare Bodhi going to be auctioned off


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 26, 2015)

Where do you find posts talking about the Bodhi drop there, I wish I could figure out what all would be sent and how it worked. I signed up for a place called the Green Pool I assume is it, but I have never heard of it before. Just trying to figure it out as I go. I just don't want to miss out on something from him that I really want. There are a couple things I want that has been gone for awhile.

And also, those Afkanstan x G13HP look beautiful man! I was thinking about picking up a pack of Afkan x Appy for outdoors.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 26, 2015)

The rare packs going up at Green Pool are SHOE auctioning off to raise funds to get a house so he can grow again. In his own words, he is shooting for an ambitious 350 a pack. If you want to snag one before he sends them off (might be too late) that might be a good offer to make. I will copy paste his post quick...


----------



## D619 (Jan 26, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> It's more of a peppery flavor, light fruit. I need to go through more but I wonder if more blueberry aromas and the fruity flavors would come through on a F2. She's a pretty gal, balanced, but not strong Bodhi I'm use to. I keep her as she is very pretty, a good producer but I think there are better examples. I'm writing right now and she's a really good smoke in the form of functionality. I feel relaxed, no need for a muscle relaxer, and feel good to go.
> 
> I'm always on the fence to keep her or pitch her. I've got stronger, I have tastier, but I smoke her and am glad she is still around.


BH didn't make the cut for me..but one positive thing for those outdoor growers. She's a beast. Didn't flinch a bit in temperatures below 40 degrees.


----------



## D619 (Jan 26, 2015)

By the way, Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> I dont see anything at the pool ?
> Am i missing something


Shit,you more than likely already got most of these packs hell......

Post by Shoe:
Thank you Skunky1!.......You are a true gentleman and I can't thank you enough for helping to keep the thread alive, and to all who helped as well, while I have been layed up.......

Just went thru the vault and here is the preliminary list of what will be auctioned/sold:

Gage Green Genetics:

1 full pack of Burgundy
1 full pack of Sun Maiden
1 full pack of Leia OG
1 5 seed pack of Lemon Stomper with another half pack to total 10 seeds 


Bodhi Seeds: All are full un-opened packs of:

2 packs of Road Kill Unicorn
1 pack of original release Yogi using the M13 male of Yo Mama
1 pack of Sensi's NL5 x Malawi Gold (under 30 packs were made)
1 pack of Sensi's NL5 x Talk of Kabul (under 30 packs were made)
1 pack of Skunk91
1 pack of Starchild
1 pack of Dirty Ortega, aka Dirty Sanchez, aka Zombie Dong
1 pack of Aruba Landrace
1 pack of Socal Master Kush x Uzbeki Hashplant (original release)
1 pack of Fantasy Island

15 total packs of rare and special beans......I know I am reaching here but I hope to get close to $300 per pack average so that I can get back into a house to get going again with growing.......It pains me to let any of these go but life is life and someone else will get as much fun as I would have from growing these out......SHOE






Yogi is gone......going in my vault....
And he took down lemon stomper.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> In his own words, he is shooting for an ambitious 350 a pack.


Not even if the plants grew pre-rolled joints.



D619 said:


> BH didn't make the cut for me..but one positive thing for those outdoor growers. She's a beast. Didn't flinch a bit in temperatures below 40 degrees.


I loved the BH plants while they grew, but the smoke was lackluster, both the potency and the flavor. I gave over half a pack of the beans away.




genuity said:


> Yogi is gone......going in my vault....


What do you hope to get from your [ comparitively] big dollar investment? I never let price be the reason _not _to buy something I want, but what are your expectations of 'Yogi' that you wouldn't have for other beans you routinely come across - just the exclusivity of having them....or something more?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 26, 2015)

Yea, Blueberry Hill is a looker but I do have better in the stable. Definitely agree with Amos on that one. She's just an easy plant, a good producer. I will f2 her one of these days when I get to the extra pack and change I've got going on.


I do let price dictate. I'm sure I can find similar quality for less. Unless it's something that either has significant meaning, an increase in quality over substitutes, or one of a kind, no way I'd spend that much on a pack of beans. The exception would be if Bodhi stopped creating wonderful crosses and I wanted to stock up as supply dwindled. Basic economic theory.

Eta: yogi was a real hit and if you go over to the bay you can see a following on that strain. But I don't think of it as any different than many of his creations and the followings of certain crosses (Goji, SSDD come to mind)


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2015)

I pay for what I want,that's it.....plus it helps my friend out.....

And it's only paper....can't take it to hell with me..


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> I pay for what I want,that's it.....plus it helps my friend out.....
> 
> And it's only paper....can't take it to hell with me..


No I hear ya. I really like shoe over at the bay. I do wish him luck on his goal though. I'm simply stating my stance. Of course I want those beans, I want any Bodhi gear to be honest 

Fantasy island has always had awesome reviews. I'm just trying to get through some of my stock pile and at least find some females of strains I already have is all.

Eta: the TOK cross would be one I'm interested in.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> I pay for what I want,that's it....


Bingo.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 26, 2015)

If it was a pack I really wanted I'd pay a pretty penny. But to be honest none of those packs do it for me.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 26, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> If it was a pack I really wanted I'd pay a pretty penny. But to be honest none of those packs do it for me.


300 dollars a pack, I could buy a whole stable of elite clones for that price.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 26, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> 300 dollars a pack, I could buy a whole stable of elite clones for that price.


Some people pay stupid money for a cut when there are crosees of the same strain that bring more to the table. Have heard some high prices for cuts of jack herer, but there are plenty of dank crosses with it in there.

Took clones off the lucky charms and the white lotus #4. They were the only ones I kept and will keep them around for awhile, atleast the lucky charms. Will take clones off the blue dream testers once those clones are rooted. Hopefully they will have shown some sex by then so I can transplant and start the skywalker testers, then to flower with them.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah SHOE doesn't really want to sell. Like Gen said, more about getting a buddy back on his feet. The man got ripped off out of a hundred grand and has had to live with his mum for a bit. Not ideal.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey y'all I am going to be ordering SSDD and Tigers milk but can't decide if I should go with Lucky Charms or Sky Lotus. I have read good things about Lucky Charms and seen multiple grows and even a lab test putting it at 26% THC. The Sky Lotus sounds dank but I cannot find really anything at all on it, I think becuase it's a newer strain? Any help here? I feel like the Tigers Milk is a good choice, plus it's an Appy Cross which Bodhi doesn't use anymore correct? The SSDD is a must order though so that one won't change....any help or advice? Thanks y'all


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 26, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Hey y'all I am going to be ordering SSDD and Tigers milk but can't decide if I should go with Lucky Charms or Sky Lotus. I have read good things about Lucky Charms and seen multiple grows and even a lab test putting it at 26% THC. The Sky Lotus sounds dank but I cannot find really anything at all on it, I think becuase it's a newer strain? Any help here? I feel like the Tigers Milk is a good choice, plus it's an Appy Cross which Bodhi doesn't use anymore correct? The SSDD is a must order though so that one won't change....any help or advice? Thanks y'all


Yes no more appy. Most Bodhi gear is a cut Above the rest. If you are looking for more information check out breed bay and bodhi section. 

I love SSDD, probably my favorite strain. I don't think you can go wrong with your selection.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 26, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Hey y'all I am going to be ordering SSDD and Tigers milk but can't decide if I should go with Lucky Charms or Sky Lotus. I have read good things about Lucky Charms and seen multiple grows and even a lab test putting it at 26% THC. The Sky Lotus sounds dank but I cannot find really anything at all on it, I think becuase it's a newer strain? Any help here? I feel like the Tigers Milk is a good choice, plus it's an Appy Cross which Bodhi doesn't use anymore correct? The SSDD is a must order though so that one won't change....any help or advice? Thanks y'all


Ahahaha, yeah but he never mentioned how much happy pollen was stashed away now did he?.. Some more appy crosses were made and might see release so don't let that be a deciding factor, I used to think omg snap up the appy crosses but now I am not so sure lol. Look all B types are going to be excellent, so I would say grab Sky Lotus and get some info out there. It will be epic. It is Bodhi.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 26, 2015)

I do have most of those lol i can rest easy now


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 26, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah SHOE doesn't really want to sell. Like Gen said, more about getting a buddy back on his feet. The man got ripped off out of a hundred grand and has had to live with his mum for a bit. Not ideal.


Word. That's cool of you guys then.


----------



## torontoke (Jan 26, 2015)

What are u guys referring to as appy ?


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 26, 2015)

torontoke said:


> What are u guys referring to as appy ?


Appalachia (green crack x tres stardawg)


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 26, 2015)

6 LA hindu x Old Ghani (any info would rock. @calicat you're my go to strain dictionary lol) and 6 Stardawg x 88G/HP
are partying in their cups.


----------



## torontoke (Jan 26, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Appalachia (green crack x tres stardawg)


Thanks man
Im new to the world of bodhi.
I wasnt sure if u guys were talking about apollo as a appy in crosses.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the info. The price is a little high for me at the moment as well, if I had the extra cash this month I would deff get the Skunk91, and either a pack of Fantasy Island, or Road Kill Unicorn. I will keep an eye on the auction anyway, any word on when they will drop?

And do you know how long the auctions are usually listed? And do you know if you have to send money in first to be able to bid, or can you pay with a card/cash after you win the auction?

Sorry for the questions, I just want to be for sure before bidding. If I can get the extra cash before then I am deff gonna try bidding on 1-2 packs. I think he is doing it for a great cause as well, and don't even know the guy.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> I pay for what I want,that's it.....plus it helps my friend out.....
> 
> And it's only paper....can't take it to hell with me..


That is the way my brotha!


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 26, 2015)

Ancient OG f2
satsuma f2
afkansas x 88G/HP f2
skywalker x 88G/HP f2
babylonian fruit (satsuma x jamaican x aruba)
Blueberry Hill x Ancient OG 


Any recommendations of what you'd pop?


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 26, 2015)

Ancient and the afkan. I wanna see the family line.


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 26, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Ancient OG f2
> satsuma f2
> afkansas x 88G/HP f2
> skywalker x 88G/HP f2
> ...


I'd pop 
Satsuma x Jaruba
Ancient Og f2's
Babylonian fruit(Ancient Og x Satsuma)
Blueberry Hill x Ancient OG
Afkansas x 88g13hp F2's

I am running some blueberry hill x Ancient OG, Ancient f2's, and the Jaruba x Satsuma(I am really excited about this) at the moment. They have a few more weeks of veg before I put them into flower.

Another cool thing I am working on right now is some sunshine daydream x to a purple stemed super crystally BlackBerry lotus F2. I am going to call this strain BERRY NIGHTMARE sounds dope to me.


----------



## Kygiacomo (Jan 26, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> Thanks for the info. The price is a little high for me at the moment as well, if I had the extra cash this month I would deff get the Skunk91, and either a pack of Fantasy Island, or Road Kill Unicorn. I will keep an eye on the auction anyway, any word on when they will drop?
> 
> And do you know how long the auctions are usually listed? And do you know if you have to send money in first to be able to bid, or can you pay with a card/cash after you win the auction?
> 
> Sorry for the questions, I just want to be for sure before bidding. If I can get the extra cash before then I am deff gonna try bidding on 1-2 packs. I think he is doing it for a great cause as well, and don't even know the guy.


get u some sannie gear..fire genetics is fire genetics no matter what the cost is..u wont have to grow out 100 seeds to find a keeper in sannies gear either...sannies seeds, motarebel , gooey, woodhorse,Knutsel you can't go wrong with any of these and best all they are very affordable 30-40$ a pack


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 26, 2015)

Gooey seems a bit more expensive than $40. Not more than what I'd pay for Bodhi but if you have a source at $40 please share as I've really wanted to try some of his gear. Seems like he works a good stable and lines.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2015)

Kygiacomo said:


> ...sannies seeds, motarebel , gooey, woodhorse,Knutsel you can't go wrong with any of these and best all they are very affordable 30-40$ a pack


Man.......you'd love to have my 'last resort' tin. It's dominated by woodhorse, sannies, and motarebel.


----------



## Kygiacomo (Jan 26, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Man.......you'd love to have my 'last resort' tin. It's dominated by woodhorse, sannies, and motarebel.


hell ya man i just got my heribei in the mail today..sannies stealth is brillant..if i didnt know they was seeds in there i would have tossed them lol..i seen a pic other day on another fourm and customs has green tape on it but the funny thing is dude still got his seeds..ya amos those are some the best breeders out there imo compared to price and the quailty that u get..i got the freebies jackberry x shack

@TonightYou check out breedbay they are just a bit over 50$ ya most of bodhi isnt not costly i was referring to the 350$ packs i seen on the last page..i havent grew any gooey myself but the woodhorse,sannie and motarebel are complete fire..since i been buying off sannie i really havent looked around much after that to be honest..i got a huge backlog of old seeds but anything new i get comes directly from sannie


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 26, 2015)

Kygiacomo said:


> hell ya man i just got my heribei in the mail today..sannies stealth is brillant..if i didnt know they was seeds in there i would have tossed them lol..i seen a pic other day on another fourm and customs has green tape on it but the funny thing is dude still got his seeds..ya amos those are some the best breeders out there imo compared to price and the quailty that u get..i got the freebies jackberry x shack
> 
> @TonightYou check out breedbay they are just a bit over 50$ ya most of bodhi isnt not costly i was referring to the 350$ packs i seen on the last page..i havent grew any gooey myself but the woodhorse,sannie and motarebel are complete fire..since i been buying off sannie i really havent looked around much after that to be honest..i got a huge backlog of old seeds but anything new i get comes directly from sannie


Good man, and good to know. I've been wanting to try his gear. I know he has a cult following and his pictures and reviews come up positive.

Regret not grabbing the last freebie the tude had on him. He works that gooey line and it's always a work in progress, which is something I like. Probably going to grab psychopatch despite the fact I loath the name. I'd probably sell it with an asterisk.


----------



## Kygiacomo (Jan 27, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Good man, and good to know. I've been wanting to try his gear. I know he has a cult following and his pictures and reviews come up positive.
> 
> Regret not grabbing the last freebie the tude had on him. He works that gooey line and it's always a work in progress, which is something I like. Probably going to grab psychopatch despite the fact I loath the name. I'd probably sell it with an asterisk.


right on bro..lol i kinda like the name alot of my ex women call me that..keep me tuned in how it turns out..i been interested in his gear as well just never pulled the trigger as i been haveing great success with sannie,esokbar and woodhorse


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 27, 2015)

Anybody have experience with the Chem 3 Bodhi uses? Got some really finicky plants outta my testers. Most of them look good but there's a couple phenos that look real touchy. I'll have some pix up later


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2015)

Kygiacomo said:


> hell ya man........ya amos those are some the best breeders out there imo compared to price and the quailty that u get.


Glad you like them. For the record, I wasn't agreeing with you...lol...I'd love to be rid of what I have left. Different strokes...and all that....


----------



## calicat (Jan 27, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Good man, and good to know. I've been wanting to try his gear. I know he has a cult following and his pictures and reviews come up positive.
> 
> Regret not grabbing the last freebie the tude had on him. He works that gooey line and it's always a work in progress, which is something I like. Probably going to grab psychopatch despite the fact I loath the name. I'd probably sell it with an asterisk.


Another viable option for you would be to look into Norstar Genetics. Gooey and that outfit are tight friends. Almost every hard Gooey cut to obtain is found in their 2015 lineup. Im going through some of their wares right now.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 27, 2015)

Just flipped a couple purple unicorn x yo mama.. Both lookn good.. I'll try to throw up some pics tomorrow


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 27, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Ancient OG f2
> satsuma f2
> afkansas x 88G/HP f2
> skywalker x 88G/HP f2
> ...


I'd pop that blueberry og. I've heard around here the BH isn't so flavorful and I would suspect that the ancient might be a good one to add some flavor. And blueberry and og are my two favorite flaves.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 27, 2015)

calicat said:


> Another viable option for you would be to look into Norstar Genetics. Gooey and that outfit are tight friends. Almost every hard Gooey cut to obtain is found in their 2015 lineup. Im going through some of their wares right now.


Good to know. I've been browsing through their wares as well. Always interested in new companies. Gooey always seemed very dedicated to his lines and the grows look absolutely stunning. Those two aspects always help sell me on new breeders. Sometimes it can be hard to get accurate information o on new breeders minus the blurbs on the bank sites.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 27, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Good to know. I've been browsing through their wares as well. Always interested in new companies. Gooey always seemed very dedicated to his lines and the grows look absolutely stunning. Those two aspects always help sell me on new breeders. Sometimes it can be hard to get accurate information o on new breeders minus the blurbs on the bank sites.


Yea Norstar looking like they got some pretty good stuff. Def gonna be trying some of there gear soon. 

Gooey stuff is always looking good and surprised I dont see or hear more people growing his gear. Gotta pack of kona sunset I'll pop one day. Wanted the Pure Gooey but that one stay out of stock and when it's in I'm either broke or getting other stuff


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jan 27, 2015)

I finally have all of my Bodhi plants about to flower..

8 Silver Mountain
6 SSDD
5 WHite Lotus
2 Goji OG

All on a 8x4 table, in 3 gal grow bags, under 1800 watts (3 600s)

flipping the lights 12/12 tmrw! Pics soon..


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 27, 2015)

HeartIandhank said:


> I finally have all of my Bodhi plants about to flower..
> 
> 8 Silver Mountain
> 6 SSDD
> ...


Man that's gonna be one lovely Bodhi harvest!!! Can't wait to see what these are looking like


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 27, 2015)

So gearing up for the next round in which I will be germinating amongst others, 

10x UW Black x G13/HP
10x A35 x G13/HP

Tester ettiquette. Please discuss. Bodhi seems like pure good vibes and so far I have nothing but respect. Is it cool if I clone these to preserve FOR MYSELF or should I just run it and be done with it?

How about storing some of the pollen?


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 27, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> So gearing up for the next round in which I will be germinating amongst others,
> 
> 10x UW Black x G13/HP
> 10x A35 x G13/HP
> ...


I've personally seen bodhi encourage making f2's, keeping and passing clones of ALL his gear. I have several crosses I made using testers I will pop some day.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 27, 2015)

Even with testers? Man, that's super cool. That's what I'm sayin. Pure good vibes from Bodhi.

So if there is a gem to be found, sounds like he wants us to keep and share it. To spread the love.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 27, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Even with testers? Man, that's super cool. That's what I'm sayin. Pure good vibes from Bodhi.
> 
> So if there is a gem to be found, sounds like he wants us to keep and share it. To spread the love.


I'm sure others will chime in. But yeah dude is all good vibes and wants to spread the genetic love for sure. I know I've seen several others talk about males from testers on BB. Never seen Bodhi trip about it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 27, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> I'm sure others will chime in. But yeah dude is all good vibes and wants to spread the genetic love for sure. I know I've seen several others talk about males from testers on BB. Never seen Bodhi trip about it.


I don't know either but this is good to hear if it's true cus most breeders don't want you doing anything with the males except to make f2s to preserve and pass along but no making new crosses with tester males. Bodhi is really a cool guy and tbh I would be the same with my gear. I don't want anything hoarded or kept away from anybody in this community and that's how everyone should be I think. But when fame and fortune is attached to something people just don't see it that way


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm sure he wouldn't be too stoked if you were trying to make cash off his stuff. But I'm PRETTY SURE I remember him saying "pass and preserve and cross" etc. I mean read the description of head trip. It encourages making crosses right in the seedbank description. lol.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 27, 2015)

Cool. I definitely have no intention of trying to make any money from cannabis in the near future, after all I am still an amateur. Just wanted to know if it was frowned upon to clone or chuck pollen. I might give a go at taking clones this time, I might just try to make some f2's. Who knows.

But between my past two runs I popped 65 and 79 beans and didn't take a single clone. A damn shame hahaha. They were all quite cheap beans though.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 27, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> I'm sure he wouldn't be too stoked if you were trying to make cash off his stuff. But I'm PRETTY SURE I remember him saying "pass and preserve and cross" etc. I mean read the description of head trip. It encourages making crosses right in the seedbank description. lol.


Yea that's what I would think too. I'm not in this to be in the seed game or sell crosses I'm in it for the beauty of the plants, the love of growing them, the flowers from them and seeing people enjoy these amazing plants. But I agree if your trying to profit then no but to pass and preserve yes all day. Never paid attention to that description lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 27, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Cool. I definitely have no intention of trying to make any money from cannabis in the near future, after all I am still an amateur. Just wanted to know if it was frowned upon to clone or chuck pollen. I might give a go at taking clones this time, I might just try to make some f2's. Who knows.
> 
> But between my past two runs I popped 65 and 79 beans and didn't take a single clone. A damn shame hahaha. They were all quite cheap beans though.


I'm telling you now your gonna want to clone his stuff or you may regret it forever. Real shit


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm telling you now your gonna want to clone his stuff or you may regret it forever. Real shit


I believe it brotha that's why I'm trying to plan ahead for this one. These Bodhi beans are precious to me(all hype? I think/hope not). There are a couple plants I wish I had cloned even from the budget PeakseedsBC beans I grew out last year.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 27, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I believe it brotha that's why I'm trying to plan ahead for this one. These Bodhi beans are precious to me(all hype? I think/hope not). There are a couple plants I wish I had cloned even from the budget PeakseedsBC beans I grew out last year.


It's a lot of bs in this thread but it ain't this long for nothing. Bodhi has the biggest following to me. Tons of other breeders use his stuff to make their stuff so that just shows you what he's working with and how good he puts everything into making good strains. I've heard good thing about PeakseedBC tho so I'm sure there was some good things in those. If you can clone always cus you don't wanna lose a gem


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 27, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> So gearing up for the next round in which I will be germinating amongst others,
> 
> 10x UW Black x G13/HP
> 10x A35 x G13/HP
> ...


Please tell me you have plans to make F2's of UW black x 88g13hp?? You could twist my arm anyway you want as long as I could get a few of those beans


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 27, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Please tell me you have plans to make F2's of UW black x 88g13hp?? You could twist my arm anyway you want as long as I could get a few of those beans


All I know is that I would like to keep it around one way or another if it turns out to be nice/special. Especially for the fact it very well may never reach the market.

I'm curious as to your fondness to this cross? is it the UW or the G13/hp? Also I'm guessing UW Black is just a super purp dark purp cut of UW purp yes?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 27, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I believe it brotha that's why I'm trying to plan ahead for this one. These Bodhi beans are precious to me(all hype? I think/hope not). There are a couple plants I wish I had cloned even from the budget PeakseedsBC beans I grew out last year.


I think you'll like what you find D. Of course not every plant will be a winner, but I have yet to try a strain of his that I didn't enjoy. Take clones!!


----------



## Kygiacomo (Jan 27, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Glad you like them. For the record, I wasn't agreeing with you...lol...I'd love to be rid of what I have left. Different strokes...and all that....


oh ya i know man..i got about 700 seeds right now all feminized..i just cant stop buying the fuckers lol..maybe one these days about 30-40 years down the road i will have some ole classics stored up..

have anyone here on RIU grew the "Rotten Panda" from Ace seeds? i really like Ace and world of seeds strains..i got the rotten panda just bc i am a skunk lover and i have yet to find a true classic skunk that will do well for me outdoors


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 27, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> All I know is that I would like to keep it around one way or another if it turns out to be nice/special. Especially for the fact it very well may never reach the market.
> 
> I'm curious as to your fondness to this cross? is it the UW or the G13/hp? Also I'm guessing UW Black is just a super purp dark purp cut of UW purp yes?



I am really digging the 88g13hp in my crosses. The fact that it's crossed to another hashplant the UW is what's getting my rocks off. It just sounds like an ultimate hashplant meshing the two together


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 27, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> I am really digging the 88g13hp in my crosses. The fact that it's crossed to another hashplant the UW is what's getting my rocks off. It just sounds like an ultimate hashplant meshing the two together


You getting me excited.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2015)

Always pull clones and if you get a nice decent male then dust a few nugs for f-2. Everybody running B gear and only poping a few is only scraping the surface of whats in those beans. 

It took 20bean and x2 runs from clone to decide the B/O pheno in blood orange was the winner! But it is a true keeper
Why bodhi used the pic for marketing....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 27, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Always pull clones and if you get a nice decent male then dust a few nugs for f-2. Everybody running B gear and only poping a few is only scraping the surface of whats in those beans.
> 
> It took 20bean and x2 runs from clone to decide the B/O pheno in blood orange was the winner! But it is a true keeper
> Why bodhi used the pic for marketing....


Exact reason why I say give plants from seeds more than one run cus the run from seed is not a good showing and judgement of what the plant can truly do. I do this with all plants from seed that has any type of problems that way I'm not kicking myself in the ass for letting something to that shouldn't be let go


----------



## Brobeans (Jan 27, 2015)

HN is out if lucky charms and blood orange now


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> HN is out if lucky charms and blood orange now


Lol go figure!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 27, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> HN is out if lucky charms and blood orange now


I can't like this, I had high hopes they would have a pack waiting for me when I wanted to order again lol.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 27, 2015)

Is HN only available to view with an IG account now?


----------



## Brobeans (Jan 27, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Is HN only available to view with an IG account now?


Email him for the in stock list


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 27, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> Email him for the in stock list


And post that shit here so I dont gotta hit them up


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2015)

Mothers milk babies


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> Mothers milk babies
> View attachment 3340731


Nice I put 11 into flower about 3 weeks ago ended with 4 females. Look fantastic already getting frosty good branching but they sure do stretch a lot.


----------



## mr mustache (Jan 28, 2015)

tigermelon x appalachia.

I can''t say enough good things about this strain. Tropical funk with a KICK.


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Nice I put 11 into flower about 3 weeks ago ended with 4 females. Look fantastic already getting frosty good branching but they sure do stretch a lot.


That's what's up...

You posting them anywhere?
I'd love to see some pics.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's what's up...
> 
> You posting them anywhere?
> I'd love to see some pics.


I will take some pictures tomorrow when I head back to my other op. Beautiful plants for sure.


----------



## COGrown (Jan 28, 2015)

Kind of off topic but very interesting to anyone who is into the study of the effects of specific types of cannabis, this is a really amazing series on terpenes.

Its worth a read for anyone who is interested in why certain strains with similar cannabinoid levels can have different medicinal properties, or just wants to know more about why certain strains do what they do.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 28, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Kind of off topic but very interesting to anyone who is into the study of the effects of specific types of cannabis, this is a really amazing series on terpenes.
> 
> Its worth a read for anyone who is interested in why certain strains with similar cannabinoid levels can have different medicinal properties, or just wants to know more about why certain strains do what they do.


Cool. Thanks for posting. Interesting to read that THCv is non-psychoactive. I hear people all of the time refer to how trippy it is to smoke a bud that is high in THCv..... but apparently it's not "trippy" at all.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 28, 2015)

I hate to be that dude.. but how do you post pics nowdays anyway?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 28, 2015)

Drag and drop them in the text window then select if you want full size or thumbnail. One of the only appeals of this site is the ease of uploading pics, and you fine gents of course lol.


----------



## Worcester (Jan 28, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Drag and drop them in the text window then select if you want full size or thumbnail. One of the only appeals of this site is the ease of uploading pics, and you fine gents of course lol.


And thank you for that info.Even I, with my weak comp. kungfu,can do that.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 28, 2015)

purple unicorn x yo mama day 2
  

And here's a view of the small closet


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 28, 2015)

Just chopped some Ancient Og x Blue Ox from rare darkness. Seems that the berry fruity smell disappeared and it's smells like a honey, soft body odor, and some bubba smell. 

The ancient really added a super amount of frost everywhere, thick gooey grease on all the leaves. I've ran a view different females of this stuff outside this year and the smell and taste were like a Bubba blueberry lemon pie. Super narcotic. I can't wait to post some pics


----------



## joeshivo (Jan 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> Mothers milk babies
> View attachment 3340731


Looks like you've got plants of pheno hunting to do


----------



## D619 (Jan 28, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Always pull clones and if you get a nice decent male then dust a few nugs for f-2. Everybody running B gear and only poping a few is only scraping the surface of whats in those beans.
> 
> It took 20bean and x2 runs from clone to decide the B/O pheno in blood orange was the winner! But it is a true keeper
> Why bodhi used the pic for marketing....


Nice post .. Whst about the Thunder Fuck?


----------



## Brobeans (Jan 28, 2015)

So far my Bodhi stockpile consists of 3 packs of app Thunderfuck, 1 pack of blood orange, 1 pack of snow wookie, and 2 packs of ssdd. 

Hmm what to order next...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 29, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> So far my Bodhi stockpile consists of 3 packs of app Thunderfuck, 1 pack of blood orange, 1 pack of snow wookie, and 2 packs of ssdd.
> 
> Hmm what to order next...



What you got will bring fire for days


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 29, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> So far my Bodhi stockpile consists of 3 packs of app Thunderfuck, 1 pack of blood orange, 1 pack of snow wookie, and 2 packs of ssdd.
> 
> Hmm what to order next...


If you can get Goji, I can't speak higher of a plant... Has it all


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> If you can get Goji, I can't speak higher of a plant... Has it all


 I agree....it's one of the best.


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 29, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> If you can get Goji, I can't speak higher of a plant... Has it all


Those freebies are what got me started down this addictive road of Bodhi. Literally blew everything else I'd grown out of the water. 

I've got to throw up some pictures. The Lemon Zinger right now is an absolutely killer looking plant. Multi branched, frosty and gorgeous. Also digging the Tranquil Elphantizer.

I am having a weird problem with my three leaf Snow Queen. Odd nitrogen deficiency but she is also kind of a runt. This is my second run of her and I'm actually contemplating cutting her early to make space for other plants. The yield will be shit, she's pretty but I'm thinking I'd rather flower out some other plants that are ready to go. I'd rather have three spaces open as MLI has a couple of days and China Yunnan is not far behind


----------



## calicat (Jan 29, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Kind of off topic but very interesting to anyone who is into the study of the effects of specific types of cannabis, this is a really amazing series on terpenes.
> 
> Its worth a read for anyone who is interested in why certain strains with similar cannabinoid levels can have different medicinal properties, or just wants to know more about why certain strains do what they do.


Did I miss a link of the series you are referring to? And within that series does it factor in the fact that we all have different cannabinoid receptors?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 29, 2015)

calicat said:


> Did I miss a link of the series you are referring to? And within that series does it factor in the fact that we all have different cannabinoid receptors?


Just click on the text "this is a really amazing series on terpenes" and it takes you to the site


----------



## calicat (Jan 29, 2015)

Ty stow.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 29, 2015)

Temple of Larry creating some sweet temples if I do say so myself. Her structure is so awesome. So far my favorite in that department out of anything I have ever grown.



Sunshine Daydream starting to really impress. I just can't smell her over the ToL, and the Nepali Meds smells like something beautiful died a just few weeks ago..



I didn't snap any pics of the Nepali-Meds because she is ugly as hell. I put her sloppy ass in between the ToL and SSDD so they can help her stand up. Lazy bitch..


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 29, 2015)

Al Yamoni what kind of LED panel you rockin? I'm very interested in led technology, thinking of starting to add LED's into my grow instead of more HID's.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's what's up...
> 
> You posting them anywhere?
> I'd love to see some pics.


Got some pictures of the mothers milk. The tent has 7 plants 4 mothers milk and then one diesel fire and 2 biker kush. Mothers milk are in the front.  Sorry for the shitty pictures those plants are about 52 inches from the floor in a 3 gallon smart pot. You can see how branchy they are which i love and its hard to tell but this one in the closeups is already extremely frosty which has me very excited.


----------



## COGrown (Jan 29, 2015)

calicat said:


> Did I miss a link of the series you are referring to? And within that series does it factor in the fact that we all have different cannabinoid receptors?


Hah, I can't believe they don't blue text or underline the hyperlinks or anything. Duly noted.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 29, 2015)

Figure while I'm at it I will post the rest of the bodhi stuff I have going in that op. This tent has 6 prayer towers in the front and then 2 more biker kush in the back about a week or 10 days behind the mothers milk tent. Gotta love bodhi seeds popped 22 seeds got 22 beautiful plants ended with 10 females and they are loving life. Bottom picture is 16 foot by 32 inch scrog under 8 rapid LED lights. A lot of random plants in there but i got a few white lotus and synergy in there. First ever run with LED lights and so far im very impressed obviously holding judgement until they are cut and smoked.


----------



## calicat (Jan 29, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Hah, I can't believe they don't blue text or underline the hyperlinks or anything. Duly noted.


I do recall at one time it did. I really thought it was from my end tbh. Still to this day I don't have a multi reply tab lol. And btw I wish more deviation from this thread was about outstanding information that you provided to us all. Get to rethink and reformulate some juice and capsule formulas. Ty again Cogrown.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 29, 2015)

Another LED user!! What type of unit is that Moderndayhippy?


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 29, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Another LED user!! What type of unit is that Moderndayhippy?


http://www.rapidled.com/bloom-onyx-by-rapid-led/
I got 8 of these, and honestly in rate of growth and everything so far I haven't really noticed any difference from the 600 watt hps lights but they run so much cooler which is why I got them. Like I said though first run with them been going 3 weeks or so now.

I will add that company has amazing customer service, one of my units malfunctioned the cooling fan wasn't running so it overheated and shut itself off. I emailed the company said what had happened they replied that sounds like it got too hot it has an auto shutoff in it. They sent one out the next day with a return sticker for the other one. Didn't have to send it back first or anything so thumbs up from this guy.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 29, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> http://www.rapidled.com/bloom-onyx-by-rapid-led/
> I got 8 of these, and honestly in rate of growth and everything so far I haven't really noticed any difference from the 600 watt hps lights but they run so much cooler which is why I got them. Like I said though first run with them been going 3 weeks or so now.
> 
> I will add that company has amazing customer service, one of my units malfunctioned the cooling fan wasn't running so it overheated and shut itself off. I emailed the company said what had happened they replied that sounds like it got too hot it has an auto shutoff in it. They sent one out the next day with a return sticker for the other one. Didn't have to send it back first or anything so thumbs up from this guy.


Awesome. The price ain't bad. And it doesn't have that pink/purple look eh? You can actually photograph under those lights! 

225w Power consumption and meant to replace a 600w! That's what I'm talkin bout. To me, less power consumption and less heat = MORE BUD! More lights and less A/C.

What kind of footprint does one of those effectively illuminate?


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2015)

Looking very good MDH...love the grow room pics.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 29, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Awesome. The price ain't bad. And it doesn't have that pink/purple look eh? You can actually photograph under those lights!
> 
> 225w Power consumption and meant to replace a 600w! That's what I'm talkin bout. To me, less power consumption and less heat = MORE BUD! More lights and less A/C.
> 
> What kind of footprint does one of those effectively illuminate?


Yeah it is a pretty white light maybe just a touch of orange or red in it but pretty natural looking really. I think replacing a 600 watt hps is a slight exaggeration but they put out a lot of light that's for sure. I try to keep them about 18 inches above the plants. The scrog is 16 feet by 32 inches and I have 8 of them and I don't think I could have covered any bigger area so my guess on effective footprint is 24x32 inches.

I was already planning on buying 8 within a week or so when they ran a 20% off sale on Black Friday so I bought all 8 at once and saved a good chunk of change which was nice.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Looking very good MDH...love the grow room pics.


Thank you sir that is a new grow I just built within the last couple months really nice to be able to go through 50 seeds at once. Big difference from my personal grow just 2 600 watters and a small veg room took me 2 years to pop that many seeds if I also wanted to keep clones of the best ones.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 29, 2015)

So just about 42 sq feet and you are using approximately 1800w. That's a good bit more efficient than my 1800w(3x600w) hps illuminating a 32 sq foot area(4'x8') although I believe I could effective get 4 more sq ft.

And then considering lifespan of the bulbs, some improved heat transfer efficiency and the need for less A/C... damn. Sounds great. Can't wait to see your buds. I'm sure they'll be fine I have seen plenty of LED grows with great looking buds. I wish I had a few G notes to pick up 8 of those!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 29, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Al Yamoni what kind of LED panel you rockin? I'm very interested in led technology, thinking of starting to add LED's into my grow instead of more HID's.


It's a blackstar chrome 405w. Don't buy one. It's nice enough, but its not efficient and built like shit. I just built one that I need to hang after I chop a plant that's in my way. Should be any day now. It's way brighter and uses almost half the wattage.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 29, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> So just about 42 sq feet and you are using approximately 1800w. That's a good bit more efficient than my 1800w(3x600w) hps illuminating a 32 sq foot area(4'x8') although I believe I could effective get 4 more sq ft.
> 
> And then considering lifespan of the bulbs, some improved heat transfer efficiency and the need for less A/C... damn. Sounds great. Can't wait to see your buds. I'm sure they'll be fine I have seen plenty of LED grows with great looking buds. I wish I had a few G notes to pick up 8 of those!


I feel you on the price really had to convince myself LED was worth it to drop several thousand setting up a grow room but shit this is my favorite hobby what better way to spend money.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 29, 2015)

Considering one could easily spend a few grand over the course of 6 months buying herbs to smoke it's a damn good investment if you ask me. In fact my lights is the best stoner investment I have ever made.


----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 29, 2015)

If you guys had to chose a male to keep for some chuckin, would you go with TER or SSDD?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 29, 2015)

Doobius1 said:


> If you guys had to chose a male to keep for some chuckin, would you go with TER or SSDD?


Both


----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Might do that. Damn I have that big thick leaved G13HP pheno I think. I have 3 of each in dwc. Still veggin but think Im seeing some little balls but have been fooled before


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 29, 2015)

Doobius1 said:


> Might do that. Damn I have that big thick leaved G13HP pheno I think. I have 3 of each in dwc. Still veggin but think Im seeing some little balls but have been fooled before


I have a few of those phenos myself but these are being really finicky with the Chem 3. Trying to nurse these back. Gonna have to repot with some fresh soil and go from there


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 29, 2015)

Doobius1 said:


> If you guys had to chose a male to keep for some chuckin, would you go with TER or SSDD?


Wouldn't that depend on how the individual plants look/smell/grow? I wouldn't keep one over the other based solely on lineage.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 29, 2015)

Gogi 9.5 weeks 12/12


----------



## Brobeans (Jan 30, 2015)

Anyone grow chem3 x appalacia???


----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Wouldn't that depend on how the individual plants look/smell/grow? I wouldn't keep one over the other based solely on lineage.


Thats kinda obvious. I was looking for comments from ppl who had grown both out as I havnt. Have you grown either? There are so many great genetics inside one Bodhi seed its a real crap shoot on picking a male and I figured this might be a good place to ask.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 30, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> Anyone grow chem3 x appalacia???


Growing Chem 3 x 88G13/Hashplant now. These are very finicky. Nursing them back now think I'm gonna repot to give them fresh soil and go from there


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 30, 2015)

Doobius1 said:


> Thats kinda obvious. I was looking for comments from ppl who had grown both out as I havnt. Have you grown either? There are so many great genetics inside one Bodhi seed its a real crap shoot on picking a male and I figured this might be a good place to ask.


It's just not possible to answer.. I mean the best of "A" is better than the worst of "B" and vice versa ya dig?.. It's like "would you rather have sex with a black chick or a white chick??" and for me the answer would always be "the sexy one please" (I know there are plenty of racist fugs who feel one way or the other, but if you're not an ignorant racist fug I think you can feel me).


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> It's just not possible to answer.. I mean the best of "A" is better than the worst of "B" and vice versa ya dig?.. It's like "would you rather have sex with a black chick or a white chick??" and for me the answer would always be "the sexy one please" (I know there are plenty of racist fugs who feel one way or the other, but if you're not an ignorant racist fug I think you can feel me).


Both at the same damn time.....that's what I would try...

My lil mutation mothers milk,has topped it's self...
 
 
And the other one...

 
 

Growing strong they are...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 30, 2015)

Doobius1 said:


> Thats kinda obvious. I was looking for comments from ppl who had grown both out as I havnt. Have you grown either? There are so many great genetics inside one Bodhi seed its a real crap shoot on picking a male and I figured this might be a good place to ask.


I've grown out several SSDD's and each one was terrific.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 30, 2015)

great pictures @genuity


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 30, 2015)

I agree all flavors and at same damn time


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2015)

The rest of the mothers milk
 
 
Around 3 weeks from seed.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 30, 2015)

UW Black x 88 G13/HP's showing tails after a 12 hour soak! Gotta get these into the "ground" asap.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jan 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't know either but this is good to hear if it's true cus most breeders don't want you doing anything with the males except to make f2s to preserve and pass along but no making new crosses with tester males. Bodhi is really a cool guy and tbh I would be the same with my gear. I don't want anything hoarded or kept away from anybody in this community and that's how everyone should be I think. But when fame and fortune is attached to something people just don't see it that way


It would be ridiculous to try and tell people to not keep males, make crosses, etc..
Is there a "breeder" out there that discourages against such things? I am curious who if so..


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jan 31, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I believe it brotha that's why I'm trying to plan ahead for this one. These Bodhi beans are precious to me(all hype? I think/hope not). There are a couple plants I wish I had cloned even from the budget PeakseedsBC beans I grew out last year.


Peakseeds are not budget beans.. the reason they are so cheap is because they do not have to pay seed banks 50% like most others do as they sell the seeds themselves ..

If they sell their beans for $40, then they would be $80 at the 'tude.. Peakseedsbc are quality beans.. I've grown some of their plants myself.. good stuff. The Skunk X Kush produced some of the highest yields I have ever grown.. that was a pleasant surpise


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 31, 2015)

Full Bodhi cab y'all 


Temple of Larry


Sunshine Daydream


They all just got their legs shaved clean and it's just smooth sailing to the finish line.

P.S. I love tropf blumats.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2015)

^ Nice, Al. I appreciate the full size pics - thumbnails just don't show that type of details.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 31, 2015)

Just started soaking some Mommy's Milk. Any advice on run/training/phenos?! Thanks in advance Bodhi brothers.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 31, 2015)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Just started soaking some Mommy's Milk. Any advice on run/training/phenos?! Thanks in advance Bodhi brothers.


They like LST very branchy and very very stretchy. I'm about 3 weeks into flower on them(pictures a page or so back) beautiful plants so far.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 31, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Full Bodhi cab y'all
> View attachment 3342555
> 
> Temple of Larry
> ...


Nice looking ladies Al!

So, tell me more about the blu mats. What type of container are you using them in? How many probes per container? Are they a pain in the nuts to dial in?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 31, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> ^ Nice, Al. I appreciate the full size pics - thumbnails just don't show that type of details.


I like thumbnails better. The threads with a bunch of full size pics take for ever to load. There are certain threads that I don't look at (that i otherwise would) just for this reason


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## HeartIandhank (Jan 31, 2015)

I am harvesting some seedstock today made from the 2 Silver Mountain males I had.. I hit the pollen to my Green Crack clone and also to my 9 wk Super Silver Haze.. I figured since the GC is in the lineage of the Appalachia I might be able to get something close to the Appalachia..

I prbly got about 50 or so beans of each.. they were smaller plants and I only pollinated the lowest branches.. 
If anyone else has beans they made from Bodhi plants and would like to trade that would be sweeeeeet

Silver Mountain (male) x Green Crack
Silver Mountain (male) x 9 wk Super Silver Haze


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2015)

HeartIandhank said:


> It would be ridiculous to try and tell people to not keep males, make crosses, etc..
> Is there a "breeder" out there that discourages against such things? I am curious who if so..


Most breeders dont care if you outcross using thier gear but some get upset when people f2 the line and sell it or try to use the genetics that they worked so hard trying to stabilize just to hit a room full of clones and put a for sale sign on it.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice looking ladies Al!
> 
> So, tell me more about the blu mats. What type of container are you using them in? How many probes per container? Are they a pain in the nuts to dial in?


1 and 5 gal smart pots with coir based organic compost for medium, blumat maxis for the 5's and regular tropf blumats for the 1's. I was worried about dialing them in at first but I can't believe how easy it is: soak the medium, soak the blumat for 60 min, poke it in the soil and attach it to the line. then water around it a bit more and adjust the dial until it drips and then back it off until the drop hangs on the end. Check it over a couple days and make slight adjustments, there are arrow markers.

I'll post pics of the setup later but I have the bucket of water hanging from the side of the cab and its teed to a loop that is gravity fed through the wall of the cab.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 31, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Most breeders dont care if you outcross using thier gear but some get upset when people f2 the line and sell it or try to use the genetics that they worked so hard trying to stabilize just to hit a room full of clones and put a for sale sign on it.


I agree here. I believe they don't lije it more when it's tester males and using them to make crosses for sale when the test strain hasnt been released. If it was my gear I wouldn't care about anything long as credit would be given where it's due


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I agree here. I believe they don't lije it more when it's tester males and using them to make crosses for sale when the test strain hasnt been released. If it was my gear I wouldn't care about anything long as credit would be given where it's due


honestly thats a no brainer unless you are in kahoots with the breeder using a male from a test pack to sell crosses from is very disrespectful. 
I mean who knows what i want to do with that line depending on the outcome and feedback i get back from the TESTERS.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 31, 2015)

Harvested one of the White Lotus plants on tuesday and shit was so damn loud.... I had to make arrangements to dry and trim the other plants in a different location till I can grab a tent and filter for trimming/drying. I have never had plants so stinky, my carbon filter is working over time that is for sure if I don't have negative pressure on the tent I can smell them. So I cut down the last white lotus and lucky charms last night at a buddy's house and took the trim to a friend that needs trim as filler for bho runs. They were both ready for it but I need to get a tent asap for when I harvest the golden triangle, luckily the local shop is having a sale on can fans and filters this month.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jan 31, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Most breeders dont care if you outcross using thier gear but some get upset when people f2 the line and sell it or try to use the genetics that they worked so hard trying to stabilize just to hit a room full of clones and put a for sale sign on it.


I could understand that.. totally. Especially when you use the breeders name/brand to sell those seeds..

Selfing a single plant and selling those seeds or making F2's (essentially the same thing as selfing) is pretty lame.
Seeing as we don't have the luxury of plant patents in this trade, it is just sort of a dishonorable thing to do.

I don't know, would you say that taking it to F3 is "just enough".. Take it to F4 and that work is basically yours?..

Of course we are using the F1, F2, F3 thing kinda loosely.. not what they REALLY are.. F1 being the cross of 2 pure lines... F2 a cross of two F1's progeny, and so on... or so I thought.

I would think more so it is less about what F you are on and more so about your intentions..
For example.. how about Hazeman making the Mikado seeds? Isn't that just some F2's that he put up for sale? Yet his intentions were to conserve some great genetics.. not to rip someone off of their hard work..

I just hit Bodhi's Silver Mountain to a green crack cut because I hear the appalachia is going out of use.. so if I give them away I am ok? If I sell them I am not?

..tricky biz.. for the record though, I have no interest in selling these beans.. I have my own set of standards on this matte, for myself, and I wouldn't feel right about selling those.. not really because I would be doing Bodhi some kind of wrong,, just because that would be lame to try an pass it off as my own work. Especially if I was to lie about the lineage..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 31, 2015)

Was looking for satsuma grows on google and saw herbies will start offering bodhi seeds feb.1.
http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/bodhi-regular-seeds


----------



## Brobeans (Jan 31, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Was looking for satsuma grows on google and saw herbies will start offering bodhi seeds feb.1.
> http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/bodhi-regular-seeds


Wonder what strains they're gonna have?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 31, 2015)

I was thinking the same, might have to wake and bake and see if I can't score something something.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 31, 2015)

I've often wondered why Herbies didn't stock Bodhi.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 1, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> 1 and 5 gal smart pots with coir based organic compost for medium, blumat maxis for the 5's and regular tropf blumats for the 1's. I was worried about dialing them in at first but I can't believe how easy it is: soak the medium, soak the blumat for 60 min, poke it in the soil and attach it to the line. then water around it a bit more and adjust the dial until it drips and then back it off until the drop hangs on the end. Check it over a couple days and make slight adjustments, there are arrow markers.
> 
> I'll post pics of the setup later but I have the bucket of water hanging from the side of the cab and its teed to a loop that is gravity fed through the wall of the cab.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh yeah, what the hell is going on with this little one??

It's a SSH x 88G13HP tester. I have never seen this before. It doesn't look like any deficiency I've ever seen.. A disease maybe? Mutation? I have no idea.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Feb 1, 2015)

Chopping down my white lotus keeper. Already hung dry, first time dry trimming.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 1, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> View attachment 3343198 Chopping down my white lotus keeper. Already hung dry, first time dry trimming.View attachment 3343197


Looks nice and frosty. That is how I have been drying for awhile now. It slows down the drying which is nice in the winter and imo lets the taste come through better. No actual evidence of this just my personal experience is all.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I'll post pics of the setup later but I have the bucket of water hanging from the side of the cab and its teed to a loop that is gravity fed through the wall of the cab.


Over twenty yrs back, I ran a homemade drip irrigation into bags of bulk rockwool with fantastic results for a couple of years, but found the changeover between crops was a major pain. Your setup looks superb.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Feb 1, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Looks nice and frosty. That is how I have been drying for awhile now. It slows down the drying which is nice in the winter and imo lets the taste come through better. No actual evidence of this just my personal experience is all.


I kept reading that (maybe even you saying it) it smells stronger already so I think there might be something to it


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 1, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> View attachment 3343198 Chopping down my white lotus keeper. Already hung dry, first time dry trimming.View attachment 3343197


That's the way to go IMO. Especially this time of year where things tend to dry too quick. I also find the trimming easier this way. The leaves tend to break off when nudged by the scissors as opposed to needing to be cut off.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 1, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Oh yeah, what the hell is going on with this little one??
> 
> It's a SSH x 88G13HP tester. I have never seen this before. It doesn't look like any deficiency I've ever seen.. A disease maybe? Mutation? I have no idea. View attachment 3343027


It looks like tobacco mosaic virus.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tobacco_mosaic_virus

Scroll down on the wiki page and there is a leaf that looks similar to those.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 1, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It looks like tobacco mosaic virus.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tobacco_mosaic_virus
> 
> Scroll down on the wiki page and there is a leaf that looks similar to those.


I was afraid that this is what it is..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 1, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Over twenty yrs back, I ran a homemade drip irrigation into bags of bulk rockwool with fantastic results for a couple of years, but found the changeover between crops was a major pain. Your setup looks superb.


Thanks brotha, that means a lot. Especially since no one sees it except for RIU homies.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 1, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's the way to go IMO. Especially this time of year where things tend to dry too quick. I also find the trimming easier this way. The leaves tend to break off when nudged by the scissors as opposed to needing to be cut off.


Plus you end up with a nice amount of kief in the trim bin at the end of it. Shit just bubbles like some of the best hash because it is just broken off heads from trimming


----------



## HeartIandhank (Feb 1, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I was afraid that this is what it is..


I've seen the same thing in my garden several times.. random seeds take on that look.. A few have snapped out of it to become great mother plants, a few have not.

Don't worry about TMV,, it is not the big threat that many think it is... really.

If the plant is struggling beyond your standards, throw it out. Not a big deal..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 1, 2015)

HeartIandhank said:


> I've seen the same thing in my garden several times.. random seeds take on that look.. A few have snapped out of it to become great mother plants, a few have not.
> 
> Don't worry about TMV,, it is not the big threat that many think it is... really.
> 
> If the plant is struggling beyond your standards, throw it out. Not a big deal..


Thanks Hank, that is really nice to know. I haven't once experienced this and it looks pretty crazy.


----------



## COGrown (Feb 1, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Oh yeah, what the hell is going on with this little one??
> 
> It's a SSH x 88G13HP tester. I have never seen this before. It doesn't look like any deficiency I've ever seen.. A disease maybe? Mutation? I have no idea. View attachment 3343027


I think its most likely a leaf mutation, the two parent plants are very different genetically and I don't think it would be unusual to see some weird offspring. I'd just go easy on it for a while and it will probably grow out of it. Some of my nicest plants have had somewhat ugly childhood/puberty years. If you're nervous, quarantine it. Check the undersides of the leaves very carefully, but it really doesn't look like a diseased plant to me. If its not a leaf mutation, its probably a combination of slight nutrient toxicities that it will grow out of anyways.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 1, 2015)

Anyone ever buy from CannaCollective? They do stock Bodhi, along with several of his closest friends.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 1, 2015)

Cowboy Kahlil said:


> Anyone ever buy from CannaCollective? They do stock Bodhi, along with several of his closest friends.


Although currently out of Bodhi.... but lots of OGRaskal avail and his other friends.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Feb 1, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Thanks Hank, that is really nice to know. I haven't once experienced this and it looks pretty crazy.


My Killing Fields plant did that early on.. during seedling stage and into the veg stage.. it later snapped out of it and is a perfectly healthy plant today. Honestly, one of the better plants I have. I've seen that exact same thing before.. sometimes comes along with stunted growth, sometimes not.

I've seen some GNARLY blueberry plants in the veg stage turn out to be some really nice plants too..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 1, 2015)

HeartIandhank said:


> My Killing Fields plant did that early on.. during seedling stage and into the veg stage.. it later snapped out of it and is a perfectly healthy plant today. Honestly, one of the better plants I have. I've seen that exact same thing before.. sometimes comes along with stunted growth, sometimes not.
> 
> I've seen some GNARLY blueberry plants in the veg stage turn out to be some really nice plants too..


Same here, I gave a buddy a clone of power kush and he got TMV and it didn't affect the yield though some leaves looked gnarly. It eventually went away after him removing affected leaves and he took clones from the non affected branches. But it could move to other plants so that's a factor.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 1, 2015)

Well here is a shot of the some of the dry white lotus, the first plant that I cut down of the 2. It had a lightest yield of the bunch by far so should be on the up and up from here I hope because this thing only brought in 45 grams.... Not the greatest for sure but I could tell the whole time she was no heavy weight unlike the golden triangle which should be a qp easy. Just baseball bat like colas.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 1, 2015)

I got a 4 inch Love Triangle with balls all over it. 12/12 from seed been 3 weeks since sprout. pics up soon. seems ridiculously early no?


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 1, 2015)

Hmmm I guess not, my fireballs is female and my Heaven mountain is male time to get some more seeds started I guess lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Hmmm I guess not, my fireballs is female and my Heaven mountain is male time to get some more seeds started I guess lol


Be *sure *to clone that Fireballs, Mr Head.  What was your BB purchase to get the freebies?

Sugar frosted Goji 4-5 days from chop.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 2, 2015)

Temple of Larry
Around 40 days.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 2, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Be *sure *to clone that Fireballs, Mr Head.  What was your BB purchase to get the freebies?
> 
> Sugar frosted Goji 4-5 days from chop.
> 
> View attachment 3343861


nice-you can see the sugar  how about a no-HPS picture to really see her?


----------



## down2grow (Feb 3, 2015)

Does anybody have any plant/bud shots of Red Eye Jedi?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> nice-you can see the sugar  how about a no-HPS picture to really see her?


Patience, amiga.  The usual harvest pics will get posted. It's a pretty one - well, buds and frost. She was moved from a crowded room @ 7 weeks, and fell all over herself, so now she's in an intricate maze of twist ties until finished. It'll have to be chopped in pieces to get it out as delicately as possible.

 

In related news, a homemade tester - DNA Lemon OG x Goji - just showing it's girliness.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 3, 2015)

The sickly SSHx88G13HP was chopped because she was rapidly getting worse. Here are the 7 testers that I have left. 3 SSH and 4 Blue Dream.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 3, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Patience, amiga.  The usual harvest pics will get posted. It's a pretty one - well, buds and frost. She was moved from a crowded room @ 7 weeks, and fell all over herself, so now she's in an intricate maze of twist ties until finished. It'll have to be chopped in pieces to get it out as delicately as possible.
> 
> View attachment 3344363
> 
> ...


Nice! I am really interested in seeing that Goji cross that you made. I just finished a couple DNA Logk and I was impressed by the effect. Not so much in the flavor dept. though. Really strong lemon but a bit of ditch in the background on my favorite one and a straight-up-not-cool rotted smell on the other. I still have some of her nugs that I mix with other varieties because it's the best sativa I have atm. (I have many.)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Nice! I am really interested in seeing that Goji cross that you made. I just finished a couple DNA Logk and I was impressed by the effect. Not so much in the flavor dept. though. Really strong lemon but a bit of ditch in the background on my favorite one and a straight-up-not-cool rotted smell on the other. I still have some of her nugs that I mix with other varieties because it's the best sativa I have atm. (I have many.)


I anticipated you might be interested.  It's from a Logk hermie that knocked up some bottom buds of a berry goji. The cold months last year were a problem, so I decided to pop some expendable curiosities this cold season, including a couple Ace of Spades beans found in a bud [ both girlies ], and some fems. Just culled a CC Green Crack that was doing fine, but one had to go. I kept a WoS Afghan Yumboldt and a TH A-Train, which I've liked both previous times.


----------



## joeshivo (Feb 3, 2015)

Guys I have a problem... I popped 4 Heaven Mountain beans in hopes of F2ing them. All 4 were female!! That makes 7/12 female!! What a great problem to have guys lol


The Blueberry Hill x Ancient Og(Dirty Blue Pheno) smells super righteous from a stem rub. Gangey Dirty blueberry funk. Going to sex them next week. Hopefully there will be a female.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 3, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Guys I have a problem... I popped 4 Heaven Mountain beans in hopes of F2ing them. All 4 were female!! That makes 7/12 female!! What a great problem to have guys lol
> 
> 
> The Blueberry Hill x Ancient Og(Dirty Blue Pheno) smells super righteous from a stem rub. Gangey Dirty blueberry funk. Going to sex them next week. Hopefully there will be a female.


Not a bad problem at all, I got a little heaven mountain guy that's got balls all over him, keeping him a solocup gonna collect a bit and see what I can do with it.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 3, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Be *sure *to clone that Fireballs, Mr Head.  What was your BB purchase to get the freebies?
> 
> Sugar frosted Goji 4-5 days from chop.
> 
> View attachment 3343861


I got Dog(femmed) Blue Pit and something else. The dogs are on the go to list. 3-5 will be started in the next few hours deciding if I want to add a couple blue pits in think I will.

Prolly gonna start some more Love Triangle too.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 3, 2015)

Was looking at Satsuma but couldn't find any information or pictures of finished product, so I picked up Sincity's Tangerine power (2 packs) instead. Plus I got 8 more seeds from sin for twenty dollars more. At Seedsman sin city packs were $75 for 15 and Bodhi was $66 for 11. Compared to $95 and $80 at the Tude.


----------



## joeshivo (Feb 3, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Not a bad problem at all, I got a little heaven mountain guy that's got balls all over him, keeping him a solocup gonna collect a bit and see what I can do with it.



Lucky dog


----------



## kaloconnection (Feb 3, 2015)

I've been running this lemon zinger phono for the last year. She has a wild fizzy lemon-lime smell with hints of pine and hippy armpit. I dusted a few branches with some a nice Sky Lotus male that had a nice OG structure to it, so I should have a few fun beans to investigate over the summer. Also, have a ton of lotus larry x sunshine daydream beans that need to be grown.

Anyway, Lemon Zinger:


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2015)

Blueberry Hills.. started flushing.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 4, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Patience, amiga.  The usual harvest pics will get posted. It's a pretty one - well, buds and frost. She was moved from a crowded room @ 7 weeks, and fell all over herself, so now she's in an intricate maze of twist ties until finished. It'll have to be chopped in pieces to get it out as delicately as possible.
> 
> View attachment 3344363
> 
> ...


Your runs are looking noticeably more dank each run mate.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 4, 2015)

Sunshine Daydream. Not even 30 days in and she's coated in diamonds.

I still can't smell her over the other funk in ma trunk
I hope she's nice.


----------



## TheHermit (Feb 4, 2015)

Some blood orange f2's. I am interested to see how they compare to the f1. About two weeks into flower.


----------



## calicat (Feb 4, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Guys I have a problem... I popped 4 Heaven Mountain beans in hopes of F2ing them. All 4 were female!! That makes 7/12 female!! What a great problem to have guys lol
> 
> 
> The Blueberry Hill x Ancient Og(Dirty Blue Pheno) smells super righteous from a stem rub. Gangey Dirty blueberry funk. Going to sex them next week. Hopefully there will be a female.


Still could go with your plan by reversing a female via chemical means or rodelization. It would just take you down a different breeding path.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Some blood orange f2's. I am interested to see how they compare to the f1. About two weeks into flower.View attachment 3344941


How was the F1? Any orange?



Al Yamoni said:


> Sunshine Daydream. Not even 30 days in and she's coated in diamonds.
> 
> I still can't smell her over the other funk in ma trunk


Nice! I appreciate the detail of the full sized pics.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2015)

kaloconnection said:


> I've been running this lemon zinger phono for the last year. She has a wild fizzy lemon-lime smell with hints of pine and hippy armpit. I dusted a few branches with some a nice Sky Lotus male that had a nice OG structure to it, so I should have a few fun beans to investigate over the summer.


That sounds like a potential for some excellent smoke - the LZ is a beauty.



Mad Hamish said:


> Your runs are looking noticeably more dank each run mate.


Mostly luck, but thanks.


----------



## TheHermit (Feb 4, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> How was the F1? Any orange?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I appreciate the detail of the full sized pics.


The male I used to make these had the smell, but none of the females, but I only ran half the pack.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 4, 2015)

Congo x Goji


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 4, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Congo x Goji


Dang, that looks mean!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 4, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Dang, that looks mean!


The pic doesn't do this monster justice. I will go power down the HPS lamps and try get some good shots under MH only, each cola is as long as an arm and she is bristling with these fat worm like pistils. And guess which was the only two clones to get PM. Yup. Re veg is most certainly on the cards. And the stretch wasnt all that, I have a Cherry Puff cross next to her thatgo way taller, also the Dank Sinatra Remix gets taller with more tops too. She is huge in every other regard though. Like you say, she looks a little menacing. Other plants bend away from her quite visibly too.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 5, 2015)

Alright good folks. Been busy getting shit done and not smoking for now (stupid fucking drug test possibilities for jobs, )

Here is Lucky Charms F2. I love this branchy structure on the younger gal.

close up

Lemon Zinger, ah I love this plants structure. Smells wonderful, like lemon/citrus rinds so far. Just a beauty.

up close


Ah shit, here come TER.



the smells of this plant are weird. I can't place it, she doesn't smell like cannabis. She also had very short nodes and really doesn't branch out. Now that I think of it, she kinda smells like a shoe or a pair of socks. It's odd but she's young and still has time to grow.

Eta: the attached photo is of lemon zinger from a distance. While I had one before and lost it to drought and heat while house sitting, this gal looks very similar to the last one. So happy I grabbed a pack of this one and I'm sure it will be fire.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2015)

Bodhi testers Goji OG [ QM } x Snow Lotus. All 5 soaked on the full moon and popped today, which I honestly wasn't counting on after @undercovergrow went 0 for 5. It's just occurred to me that I've never ran more than 3 of _anything _at a time.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm loving these BDxGhash! The structure is awesome!


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 5, 2015)

Anyone order from HN recently and how many days did it take to get it?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 5, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Anyone order from HN recently and how many days did it take to get it?


You waiting on the usps system too?


----------



## joeshivo (Feb 5, 2015)

calicat said:


> Still could go with your plan by reversing a female via chemical means or rodelization. It would just take you down a different breeding path.



Yeah Idk how I feel about that. I tried doing that last summer with an outdoor plant that I cloned and it took forever for her to change sex then. On top of that the flowers didn't seem to produce any pollen. One other thing if I was to do that then wouldn't 99 % off the offspring be feminized? That would make it hard to f3 the line.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 5, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Yeah Idk how I feel about that. I tried doing that last summer with an outdoor plant that I cloned and it took forever for her to change sex then. On top of that the flowers didn't seem to produce any pollen. One other thing if I was to do that then wouldn't 99 % off the offspring be feminized? That would make it hard to f3 the line.


The line wouldn't be an F line at all it would be and s1 if you reverse your females and hit the pollen back to her again. Hopefully a male comes through for you but if the female is that good to you it may be worth trying to reverse her. Oh and some females don't make viable pollen. That's why there's no Cherry Pie S1s pollen is dud.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 5, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Bodhi testers Goji OG [ QM } x Snow Lotus. All 5 soaked on the full moon and popped today, which I honestly wasn't counting on after @undercovergrow went 0 for 5. It's just occurred to me that I've never ran more than 3 of _anything _at a time.
> 
> View attachment 3345671


So you've been sitting onGoji x SL all this time. Bastard I'd give my third nut for those.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 5, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> So you've been sitting onGoji x SL all this time. Bastard I'd give my third nut for those.


Sounds like you have plenty of beans..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 6, 2015)

All joking about your "beans" aside, here are my bodhi testers. I finally hooked them up to blumats so papa can go on vacation! (fingers crossed for no mishaps.)
   

And here's ToL looking fierce!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 6, 2015)

Can't forget the SSDD. Does anyone with experience care to chime in as to which parent she is leaning to as far as appearances go? She's definitely blue compared to the ToL and branchy as heck.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 6, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> You waiting on the usps system too?


yep..I was hoping it would take 2 days if they send priority?


----------



## joeshivo (Feb 6, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Can't forget the SSDD. Does anyone with experience care to chime in as to which parent she is leaning to as far as appearances go? She's definitely blue compared to the ToL and branchy as heck.View attachment 3345956


Stunning! What's TOL?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> So you've been sitting onGoji x SL all this time. Bastard I'd give my third nut for those.


I wish I'd known. When I didn't hear anything from Bodhi after 6 wks, I assumed I wasn't getting any testers, and moved ahead to other grows. Then they showed up w/ one day e-mail notice. I wrote him, and offered to return them [ and a pack of apollo 13 x SL ], but he says basically - 'no sweat...enjoy them when you can' - which is pretty cool.

I offered them to a few folks, and after a couple months sent half packs out to two RIU peeps. This is the first chance I've had to pop 'em. With reg gojis, these testers, Mace freebies of goji x gdp, a couple dozen homemade accidents of Lemon OG x Goji, a jar in the cupboard and a clone days from getting chopped, I'm pretty flush wit da Goji.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 6, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> yep..I was hoping it would take 2 days if they send priority?


A previous order I made with them had my beans arriving to me 3 business days after they had cash in hand.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 6, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Stunning! What's TOL?


Temple of Larry my friend.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 6, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I wish I'd known. When I didn't hear anything from Bodhi after 6 wks, I assumed I wasn't getting any testers, and moved ahead to other grows. Then they showed up w/ one day e-mail notice. I wrote him, and offered to return them [ and a pack of apollo 13 x SL ], but he says basically - 'no sweat...enjoy them when you can' - which is pretty cool.
> 
> I offered them to a few folks, and after a couple months sent half packs out to two RIU peeps. This is the first chance I've had to pop 'em. With reg gojis, these testers, Mace freebies of goji x gdp, a couple dozen homemade accidents of Lemon OG x Goji, a jar in the cupboard and a clone days from getting chopped, I'm pretty flush wit da Goji.


Goji x SL is one I pondered in the dark hours of the morning I just know that is going to be an epic cross, I have a strong feeling I will be in front of the cue to buy those


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 6, 2015)

Veg tent - All Bodhi.. 4 large clones are Goji the smaller are testers waiting to see how they turn out (I plan on keeping the best fem out of each test pack)



Small Tent -

  
Goji


Will post pics of testers tomorrow... The Purple Unicorn x Yo Mama is really taking off in flower... Huge healthy leaves.. Kind of felt like there was something special about them from the very beginning.

I hope all my fellow Bodhi peeps are having a safe end to their week.. We are almost to the weekend everybody so lets all just take it easy and have a happy and productive Friday!


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm back to all Bodhi again. 
Line Up in no particular order (but new stuff is going in tonight, probably testers to sex)
GoJi
SSDD
Lucky Charms f2
Ancient OG
Pagoda 
Lemon Zinger
Blueberry Hill
Afkan x SL
Afkan x 88g
TER
Snow Queen
White Lotus


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 6, 2015)

Stardawg X Goji F3
Blue Moonshine X Purple NL#5
Goji OG
Jabba's Stash

What would you pick? Why? ONLY ONE choice.. details plz, have fun with it! Choose wisely.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 6, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Stardawg X Goji F3
> Blue Moonshine X Purple NL#5
> Goji OG
> Jabba's Stash
> ...


Damn they all sound good. Probably something I haven't seen before. How about the Blue moonshine x purple NL? I don't think you can go wrong with any to be frank with you.

Eta: fuck Stardawg x Goji F3 would probably be sick too


----------



## Scotch089 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm with tonightyou, either of those two


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Stardawg X Goji F3
> Blue Moonshine X Purple NL#5
> Goji OG
> Jabba's Stash
> ...


It may shock you, but I'd pick....Goji.  . If you don't have it, you need it.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 6, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Stardawg X Goji F3
> Blue Moonshine X Purple NL#5
> Goji OG
> Jabba's Stash
> ...


cant wait to see ur harvested of bd ur going to be happy and 97 bluemoonshine is dank I got 2 going now also I lost 2 due to damping off, heres 2 different phenos of 97bm x nl


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 6, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> cant wait to see ur harvested of bd ur going to be happy and 97 bluemoonshine is dank I got 2 going now also I lost 2 due to damping off, heres 2 different phenos of 97bm x nlView attachment 3346156


That looks quite amazing! I love the dark colors with the lighter buds.

As for the BD's I'm stoked! They're set for flower in thirty to forty days!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 6, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I offered them to a few folks, and after a couple months sent half packs out to two RIU peeps.


Am I understanding this correctly...... that you traded test beans sent to you for some other seeds?

I've never tested for anyone, so I don't know what the official policy is, but do breeders care about this? Did you run it by Bodhi first?


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Am I understanding this correctly...... that you traded test beans sent to you for some other seeds?
> 
> I've never tested for anyone, so I don't know what the official policy is, but do breeders care about this? Did you run it by Bodhi first?


Think you got it a little twisted stow. Pretty sure he just sent half of each test pack to a member to give bodhi feedback since he didnt have space atm. Me and amos may not always agree philosophically, but I think we are all on the same page that trading test beans you got for jothing is wrong but that thankfully doesnt appear to be the case here.

In other news got 2 confirmed males and 4 confirmed females, from my blue dream testers. Been putting off there transplant for a minute hoping for more males to show but I only suspect one more of being male so might have up to 7 fems this round. Upcanning then tomorrow then clone time and to flower they go to be replaced by my skywalker testers.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 6, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> That looks quite amazing! I love the dark colors with the lighter buds.
> 
> As for the BD's I'm stoked! They're set for flower in thirty to forty days!


if u get them bad mommas nice and big u will have a nice harvest I swear this plant has the most rock hard nugz ever a oz looks like a quarter


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 6, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> cant wait to see ur harvested of bd ur going to be happy and 97 bluemoonshine is dank I got 2 going now also I lost 2 due to damping off, heres 2 different phenos of 97bm x nlView attachment 3346156


Quick question.. I noticed the fan leaves on both those blue nl's have a certain curling to them. My nepali meds is doing that and it's no where near the finish line.. It's been doing it since day 1 of flower.

Do you have any idea what the cause could be?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 6, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> if u get them bad mommas nice and big u will have a nice harvest I swear this plant has the most rock hard nugz ever a oz looks like a quarterView attachment 3346207


Dang that's cool. Love me some tight nuggetry.

So what's the smell and taste like after a bit of cure?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 6, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Dang that's cool. Love me some tight nuggetry.
> 
> So what's the smell and taste like after a bit of cure?


im not sure why they curl a little bit and as for cure my shit is barley dry and its all gone I never had a chance to cure my stuff everybody lines up around the block and its all gone, I do know this its the closet plant I ever grew that smelled and tasted like blueberry


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 6, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> im not sure why they curl a little bit and as for cure my shit is barley dry and its all gone I never had a chance to cure my stuff everybody lines up around the block and its all gone, I do know this its the closet plant I ever grew that smelled and tasted like blueberry


Thats the situation I am in atm, pretty much telling mofos to take a number and you will be taken care of shortly lol. Gonna be real salty when I only have personal left and will only cop close friends a small bag.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 6, 2015)

Got some mail today  Good times, amigos!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 6, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Got some mail today  Good times, amigos!


Good stuff... what did ya grab?


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 6, 2015)

Ordered SSDD, GOG, A11. No SSDD . But got 2 freebies, Snow Wookie & Pink Lotus (anyone got info on these?)
Replacement for SSDD was Buddhas hand - 3rd on my substitute list ..#1 was PT (want that).
So got all Snow Lotus x's. No appy x's ...but aint complainin!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 6, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Ordered SSDD, GOG, A11. No SSDD . But got 2 freebies, Snow Wookie & Pink Lotus (anyone got info on these?)
> Replacement for SSDD was Buddhas hand - 3rd on my substitute list ..#1 was PT (want that).
> So got all Snow Lotus x's. No appy x's ...but aint complainin!


Nice freebies! Where did you order from?


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 6, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Ordered SSDD, GOG, A11. No SSDD . But got 2 freebies, Snow Wookie & Pink Lotus (anyone got info on these?)
> Replacement for SSDD was Buddhas hand - 3rd on my substitute list ..#1 was PT (want that).
> So got all Snow Lotus x's. No appy x's ...but aint complainin!


If yiu want some prayer tower you could hit up the promo seedsman has going nos. Believe it is buy a pack get 4 free prayer tower, not sure if thats 1 per order or 1 per pack ordered but if that is what you are looming for you may wanna check that promo.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 6, 2015)

Is it just me, or do you feel the amigos stock list has things on it that are not currently in stock..? I emailed for an updated stock list yesterday and got back a list with basically everything on it except for Lucky Charms..


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice freebies! Where did you order from?


HN!


natro.hydro said:


> If yiu want some prayer tower you could hit up the promo seedsman has going nos. Believe it is buy a pack get 4 free prayer tower, not sure if thats 1 per order or 1 per pack ordered but if that is what you are looming for you may wanna check that promo.


thanks for the tip but they ship from UK? Cant do the customs thing again where im at man


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah they ship from the uk. 
Whats that about customs? Only order I have had get nabbed to date was a seedsman order but I certainly wouldnt be recommending them if they didnt make it right ya know. 
The second shipment was much faster but came without breeders packs, couldnt believe the 1st shipment didnt make it (appeared far stealthier)


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 6, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Is it just me, or do you feel the amigos stock list has things on it that are not currently in stock..? I emailed for an updated stock list yesterday and got back a list with basically everything on it except for Lucky Charms..


Yea..amigo posted a pic of SSDD pack on instagram 1 day ago but I didnt get one even though they got my order Mon. hmm idk


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 6, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Yea..amigo posted a pic of SSDD pack on instagram 1 day ago but I didnt get one even though they got my order Mon. hmm idk


I've seen the SSDD on that list for many weeks now..


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 6, 2015)

Okay for those who have ordered from HN, how the hell do you know what's in stock? Is it under the Bodhi ticket where it list a bunch of strains or the individual listed names?

Seems a tad confusing.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 6, 2015)

Just email em for the list and youll get the most up to date inventory. Supposedly. I aint mad tho..2 packs free..hell


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 6, 2015)

Cant find anything about Pink Lotus. Whats the Pink Panther in it? says its (outdoor) ...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Am I understanding this correctly...... that you traded test beans sent to you for some other seeds?


Thanks for asking before jumping to any conclusions. That saves me getting painted in error, and you looking foolish.

In fact, 2 half packs went out, and nothing came back to me. This after I offered to return them to Bodhi, as I mentioned before.




st0wandgrow said:


> I've never tested for anyone, so I don't know what the official policy is, but do breeders care about this? Did you run it by Bodhi first?


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2015)

Got my yogi & yo mama f2s...

Got my afgooie keeper still going strong,and loving the smoke,taste,smell
Time to see what I find in these yo mama f2s first,maybe a good male.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 6, 2015)

..they say it makes an ass outta you and me. Like reading the bible and believing it...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 6, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> In fact, 2 half packs went out, and nothing came back to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a first time for everything!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> There's a first time for everything!


Fact is, several folks on RIU have received gift beans that used to reside here. None were trades.

Don't that just suck for ya....stOw?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 6, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Fact is, several folks on RIU have received gift beans that used to reside here. None were trades.
> 
> Don't that just suck for ya....stOw?



That's very nice of you Amos. It would suck to go through life being racist *and *selfish.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's very nice of you Amos. It would suck to go through life being racist *and *selfish.


You're a minority ? Sorry....I honestly didn't know....stOw.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 6, 2015)

Testers.

Let's do this.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 7, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> You're a minority ? Sorry....I honestly didn't know....stOw.


I swear to gods, if this thread was a bar, right now, you'd hear a mouse fart if it felt so inclined. When I saw this I was thinking " Did that just happen? Wow. Did he really?..... it seems so" Its like Cartman but slightly less evil and stoned.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 7, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I swear to gods, if this thread was a bar, right now, you'd hear a mouse fart if it felt so inclined. When I saw this I was thinking " Did that just happen? Wow. Did he really?..... it seems so" Its like Cartman but slightly less evil and stoned.


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I swear to gods, if this thread was a bar, right now, you'd hear a mouse fart if it felt so inclined. When I saw this I was thinking " Did that just happen? Wow. Did he really?..... it seems so" Its like Cartman but slightly less evil and stoned.


 

LMBAO


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 7, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> You're a minority ? Sorry....I honestly didn't know....stOw.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 7, 2015)

SolarFlare tent (sorry about the ugly color.. Don't think I will take any more pics of this tent edit: pics are even worse than I thought lol let me erase one of these as it adds nothing to the thread lol) Goji on right.. C4xg13 tester on left.. Had a hard time getting her back into veg.. Should be interesting to see how she turns out... Getting ready to soak a few more beans of each tester in a bit..



Purple Unicorn x Yo Mama - Super healthy - fat leaves.. Plants never looked this good using all those bottles of AN.. Just sayin..

   

One of the last of the blue widow.. nice smoke.. I believe it may have some cbd, I have no way to confirm.. Just doesn't hold a flame to any of the Bodhi I've ran although much better than the HSO Green Crack.. Both are officially done being cloned to make way for the Bodhi gear.. I know it's not bodhi but its in the tent so bear with me..



Just a nice shot (imo)



Thanks for checking me out.. I hope everybody had a good start to their weekend.. Let's keep this Bodhi party going and keep all that ignorant racist crap somewhere else.. This is 2015.. The days of being able to have that type of thinking and it be accepted has to be a thing of the past.. It really shows a true lack of intelligence/empathy/compassion.. I know I'm not changing anybodies mind though and am just contributing to the thread being derailed so those are my 2 pennies and I'll leave it at that..

Stay safe and productive!


----------



## calicat (Feb 7, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Quick question.. I noticed the fan leaves on both those blue nl's have a certain curling to them. My nepali meds is doing that and it's no where near the finish line.. It's been doing it since day 1 of flower.
> 
> Do you have any idea what the cause could be?


That is a trait found in blueberry lines. It becomes more apparent in outdoor situations. Some say Dj Short intentionally did it to distinguish it from other blueberry's out there. In the case of snow lotus crosses it does that too. Possibly because it has Dj Short blueberry in it. Basically don't fret.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 7, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> SolarFlare tent (sorry about the ugly color.. Don't think I will take any more pics of this tent edit: pics are even worse than I thought lol let me erase one of these as it adds nothing to the thread lol) Goji on right.. C4xg13 tester on left.. Had a hard time getting her back into veg.. Should be interesting to see how she turns out... Getting ready to soak a few more beans of each tester in a bit..
> 
> View attachment 3346609
> 
> ...


Nice plants (not that you couldn't get them without those bottles). Eta: never mind I misread that statement. My apologies. 

And I do agree with you on that racist shit, but Amos is our resident racist here. Seems like every place has one. Sad, outdated thinking just as you said.

I'm about to pull out some plants. First I need to clean up the veg area.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 7, 2015)

Man, I can't say that I don't feel the tension, and it sure is a shame that it has to be on the Bodhi thread, but you guys really crack me up.

All I am trying to say here is that at least you guys are witty and most of you keep the gloves on so to speak..


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> . Let's keep this Bodhi party going and keep all that ignorant racist crap somewhere else..


Why......you mean like....calling someone out for trading Bodhi testers for personal gain.....in error?

But.......what's racist about that?

Or did you mean.....saying there's a 'first time for everything', so as to imply that the accused had done it before......in error, again.

But....what's racist about that?

Or did you mean.....that when schooled again, the errant poster fell back to the always popular [ with so many of you, pie ] racist claim?

Is that what you're referring to....pie?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 7, 2015)

"So... You're not trading testers? Why.. You're a racist" So then you go and do some racist shit? In my book that makes you basically double stupid... I mean in my eyes if you are racist you are ignorant, but then you can also be stupid and a racist.. stupid squared shall we say?

But really who cares.. Some of my best friends are racist (not really, but you know the saying).


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 7, 2015)

See, ignorant means not knowing any better, one who is unaware. It doesn't have a negative connotation to it. 

Being a racist is stupid. It's making a choice to be hateful based on one's uncontrollable physical characteristics. It's believing those characteristics make negative behaviors or actions on one who is different, for example, "black people are more inherently violent", or Amos' example of black people = monkeys. 

That's simply stupid. Not ignorant. I'm ignorant on many issues, such as most sports. Everyone is ignorant of something. Being a racist simply makes one stupid.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 7, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Why......you mean like....calling someone out for trading Bodhi testers for personal gain.....in error?
> 
> But.......what's racist about that?
> 
> ...



When I asked if "Im understanding this correctly" you could have said no..... but chose to snivel about it instead. I mean, you're constantly dropping little hints and sniffing around the forum looking to trade the contents of your last resort seed tin, so it didn't seem out of the realm of possibilities to me. Anyway, my apologies for questioning your post.

As for your racism, I have no time for it from you or anyone else. I'm sick of reading that closed minded shit. All the nonsense you spout off about minorities, Muslims etc.... And then play the "who me?" victim card.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 7, 2015)

All I know is when that stuff is around I'm not around. I don't get down like that. I'm a man of color but love all people and all races. Connected to many different races in very close ways so I don't believe in it. Things had been pretty Gucci in here for a good minute but I guess it wasn't gonna last forever. Hopefully it'll get back right for a while again


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 8, 2015)

Where I come from racism is a serious thing that can land you prison time, so we have some pretty well defined lines as to what constitutes racism ourselves, otherwise in every second argument people will be calling each other racist and out here that just won't work. So if it was over here, quite frankly, Amos might be offensive but has not quite crossed to racism yet. As far as I know, the word minority in itself is not a derogatory word, although using it like Cartman does casts it into a grey area but I am certain this is done just because it sounds funny. Also there was no insult towards the group referred to, aside from the personal slant felt by StOw and the rest is made up of our assumptions. The way I saw it was 'hey, this is your uniform right, so this is the only black dude I found wearing one during this time period, is this YOU?' which is where the evil genius part comes in. So, no downright offensive word was used, no group was singled out and insulted, at no point was color and a negative mentioned together. If this complaint went to court the magistrate would sow you the door and tell you next time you waste his courts time he will make things uncomfortable for you. Just how it is here. On one hand you gotta watch racism and xenophobia, but on the other it is a serious charge that can earn the same sentence as rape and should therefore not be thrown about lightly.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 8, 2015)

The problem I have with that black and white thinking mad is like you said Amos landed perfectly in the grey. As was his intent as it is usually (to illicit response, i.e. troll) because he is not stupid and knows what will land him in trouble on here....
Point being letting things like this slide is what is giving rise the 2nd coming of the nazis in greece, along with economic downturn. Google golden dawn, shit is scary. The fact that these guys are the 3rd popular party and hold any political standing is absurd to me. That is why I chose to be intolerant of intolerance, and while this particular post we are all commenting on is not directly inflammatory it is not hard to read between the lines when you have read a lot of Amos beliefs from the 38% thread.

And mad hamish, your in SA bro, Apartheid is not that long ago to you guys. Seems shit has been getting a little rowdy in your parts from some of the headlines I have been reading as of late concerning one of the death squad leaders getting parole or something to that tune. So it is still a pretty open wound for your society, where as americans seem to think its time to rip off the band aid lol.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 8, 2015)

Man did I have a busy day today. Had to grab some stuff from the hydro shop then get stuff ready to make hash. I did not seperate the trim out because these plants really were not all that leafy so to get a decent run had to mix them together. I have never pulled so much out of the 120u bag. It was literally like my whole yield lol, so some big ass resin heads in this hash. I couldn't even chop it up with the razor blade, letting it dry for a day then going back at it tomorrow. Will snap a pic when I am done.
Then when I was done making bubble I had to cut down the Golden Triangle, she is big gal and just reaks... I am pretty excited, already have people saying they want a piece before seeing it just because of how dank all the other girls were. Bitch of it was the dude that wanted my fan leaves and shit for bho runs didn't answer his phone when I was done and had the shit bagged to go... Oh well his loss, he don't answer tomorrow I am chucking that shit.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 8, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> The problem I have with that black and white thinking mad is like you said Amos landed perfectly in the grey. As was his intent as it is usually (to illicit response, i.e. troll) because he is not stupid and knows what will land him in trouble on here....
> Point being letting things like this slide is what is giving rise the 2nd coming of the nazis in greece, along with economic downturn. Google golden dawn, shit is scary. The fact that these guys are the 3rd popular party and hold any political standing is absurd to me.
> 
> And mad, your in SA bro, Apartheid is not that long ago to you guys. Seems shit has been getting a little rowdy in your parts from some of the headlines I have been reading as of late concerning one of the death squad leaders getting parole or something to that tune. So it is still a pretty open wound for your society, where as americans seem to think its time to rip off the band aid lol.


 Yeah this country is still retribution oriented as opposed to solution oriented that is for sure. It was going to change as the younger generation took over, I tell you there is a huge difference in thinking. But the youngsters have to listen to their parents hangups, and all the ones that can leave do it. So our turned on and tuned in youth, spectacular people that have married inter racially and take life by the balls, their skills are being welcomed to Canada, the UK, Spain, Australia, New Zealand. It is like this mass exodus of consciousness. The media is rife with conjecture and assumption. But half my mates are Muslim and we are trying to figure out ehy we are supposed to hate each other. Best fucking food, this is what I know Muslims for, spicy and healthy and solid food to be enjoyed around big tables with tons of people. The old guard are screwing this place up. Might as well be Zimbabwe.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 8, 2015)

You know its weird, I love spicy food (on a super hot pepper kick) but not a huge fan of curry. It just does funny shit to my insides lol, especially yellow curry.
Idk I think we will always struggle with persecution of some group or another because there is always the new kid on the block. I think Obama did a great job this week highlighting the fact that no religion is without horrible action in its history, Islam is still young compared to Christianity. We are living the muslim crusades is really what it is, for some people this scares them shitless but others know the world will continue to turn long after this chapter has unfolded.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 8, 2015)

The whole Islamic crsade is a myth. We are talking small terror groups that use religion as a justification for piracy. Its all about money. The rest is a lot of noise to cover the fact that they are huge gangs devoid of any religious principle. Pirates excusung their actions with religion. Each and every religious person I know goes for peace every time and don't like making a noise aside from Jehovas Witnesses but their faith tells them to be noisy. You murder you end in hell no matter what religious text. Islam is not a new religion, it is actually the same as Christianity, just different books written by different people, and no new testament designed by consensus in a meeting between a bunch of Romans. Same creator god, though. To find true differences go to India, thousands of gods there and no splitting hairs. 'Cool Jesus sounds awesome I will pray to him tomorrow' hahaha. I like that whole thing of don't piss ANY gods of for just in case. I mean it covers a lot of weird shit. Like the sock demon. Always kidnapping a sock so you never have pairs. Not strictly a god but hey. As credible as some dude with a beard shouting down at me to behave.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 8, 2015)

Might be time to admit I was Christian missionary. No bullshit. Lets just say I learned God has no beef with a bit of swearing, drug use, a little friction between brothers etc. No. He has much bigger fish to fry. Like the shit that goes down in His name, be it the one we gave him or the Muslim fellas did. Big beef with that shit.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 8, 2015)

I'd say Amos knows exactly what he's doing, and he's definitely said racist bullshit. He does it to get a rise out of people and he has certainly crossed the gray line of ambiguity he usually likes to hide on. As someone else said, go look at the 38% thread if you have any doubts. His vitriol for certain groups is certainly there. A short list of types of people he doesn't like: Catholics, Christians who aren't true Christians (No True Scottsman anyone?), LGBT, Muslims, Black people and liberals. I tried to give him the benefit of the doubt, I certainly enjoy his grows. Yet time and time again it reverted back to exactly the racist bullshit I've known. It is sad really, to have all that hate in one's heart.

And fuck yes to spicy food. Also not a fan of curry. It just doesn't do anything for me. I love ghost peppers. When they are fresh, and consumed off the vine, it's as if a hole is burned through one's intestinal lining. However I've found if you cook with them, there is a more fruit/sweetness to them and the heat is dialed down a bit.

On to Bodhi news. I've thrown into flower a bunch of plants in one gallon pots to sex them. The plants are not obvious in their gender. So I've thrown in Afkan x SL, Afkan x 88g, TER and a Pagoda I think. It was late and I had to clean up the area and cloner. I've got a feeling a few of these maybe male, but Bodhi gear can trick initial ya.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> "So... You're not trading testers? Why.. You're a racist" So then you go and do some racist shit? In my book that makes you basically double stupid... I mean in my eyes if you are racist you are ignorant, but then you can also be stupid and a racist.. stupid squared shall we say?


Frankly, you're an idiot, and you either can't - or choose NOT - to see where the word *racist *entered the back and forth. And by *who*. And *why*. But let me help you with the why:

the perp questioned me on poor ethics, and w/o waiting for an answer, went ahead with a lecture as if it HAD been done. Then, after being corrected, he veered into other invented 'insults' - 'first time for everything'......better than being cheap AND a racist.

All of you outraged and offended folks.......go give l'il stOw a big, soothing, anti-racist racist hug.....if you haven't already.

*NEXT*



st0wandgrow said:


> When I asked if "Im understanding this correctly" you could have said no..... but chose to snivel about it


*"Snivel"? *Look, hockey chimp, the posts are just two pages back - why don't you repost some of this 'snivel'ing? My recollection, is that you were told immediately that you were wrong. 

You aren't *man enough* to own that, so you continued with your 7 yr old remarks, and when proven wrong over and over, resorted to - in a typical *LOSER *tactic, ran and fetched your *race card. *

That's the only snivelling, childish post. You own it, hockey chimp - not me.



Mad Hamish said:


> quite frankly, Amos might be offensive but has not quite crossed to racism yet.
> 
> ... no downright offensive word was used, no group was singled out and insulted, at no point was color and a negative mentioned together.


NIce of you to notice, MH. Looks to me that the hockey chimp is a tad too eager to find any stone to toss this way....and when he misses, he name calls. Like any mature adult would....right?



TonightYou said:


> I'd say Amos knows exactly what he's doing, and he's definitely said racist bullshit.


You were the first, as I recall, to say that.

So surely you can pull some of these 'racist' examples....right?

Go ahead.......post them.

And please........don't be like the l'il tiger - "I don't have time". In other words....don't be a wuss like the rest - back up your charge....YOU.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I love ghost peppers. When they are fresh, and consumed off the vine, it's as if a hole is burned through one's intestinal lining..


Ahhh.. Ghost Peppers.. One of the foods just as fun coming in as going out... lol


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 8, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> .............


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 8, 2015)

I told people where to find it Amos. Anyone can easily Google search 38% Quantum Kush Rollitup, go to the last page and work backwards. It isn't hard and most of us have seen that thread. 

You really want to pretend you haven't said racist bullshit? You can pretend to play on the gray line and "people see what they want to see" but sadly you are not as clever as you think you are. Multiple people, including myself called you out on it. At the beginning of that thread I had thought perhaps it wasn't the case, perhaps you simply were misunderstood. I like to give people the benefit of the doubt and we were at one point having civil disagreements but I was wrong. Took me a while to pick up on your game, but dude just own it. You hold racist views. Never too late to change though. Surely you can.


----------



## althor (Feb 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I'd say Amos knows exactly what he's doing, and he's definitely said racist bullshit. He does it to get a rise out of people and he has certainly crossed the gray line of ambiguity he usually likes to hide on. As someone else said, go look at the 38% thread if you have any doubts. His vitriol for certain groups is certainly there. A short list of types of people he doesn't like: Catholics, Christians who aren't true Christians (No True Scottsman anyone?), LGBT, Muslims, Black people and liberals. I tried to give him the benefit of the doubt, I certainly enjoy his grows. Yet time and time again it reverted back to exactly the racist bullshit I've known. It is sad really, to have all that hate in one's heart.
> 
> And fuck yes to spicy food. Also not a fan of curry. It just doesn't do anything for me. I love ghost peppers. When they are fresh, and consumed off the vine, it's as if a hole is burned through one's intestinal lining. However I've found if you cook with them, there is a more fruit/sweetness to them and the heat is dialed down a bit.
> 
> On to Bodhi news. I've thrown into flower a bunch of plants in one gallon pots to sex them. The plants are not obvious in their gender. So I've thrown in Afkan x SL, Afkan x 88g, TER and a Pagoda I think. It was late and I had to clean up the area and cloner. I've got a feeling a few of these maybe male, but Bodhi gear can trick initial ya.


 IN that long list, you realize you only listed 1 "race". Religion and political affiliations does not = race.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 8, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> Ahhh.. Ghost Peppers.. One of the foods just as fun coming in as going out... lol


They are awesome plants to grow too. Bushy pepper plants and excellent producers. My father was laughing hysterically as I was crying from the heat. I didn't learn my lesson though, I love that feeling. I think spicy things distract the brain from chronic pain, a reason I really enjoy them.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2015)

Of course not , pie - keep your mind closed....just where you like it.



TonightYou said:


> I told people where to find it Amos.
> 
> You really want to pretend you haven't said racist bullshit?


Wuss resaponse. I challenged you to post it. Of course....you choose not to.

How did I know that would happen? Because hockey chimps, l'il tigers, and you TY, only make accusations.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 8, 2015)

althor said:


> IN that long list, you realize you only listed 1 "race". Religion and political affiliations does not = race.


Fair enough, I'd even say if were to be more specific about language that "Black" isn't a race either as different regions can have more nuanced definitions of racial groups.

It doesn't matter to me anyway as race is a stupid social construct usually meant to denigrate another. Point taken though.

Interesting though a religion can be consider a race by some, for instance Judaism, despite regional differences according to some.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Interesting though a religion can be consider a race by some,


....said the non-religious anti-racist.


----------



## Bullethighway (Feb 8, 2015)

Any of y'all order
From seed vault lately

Ive read somewhere there bait and switching
but only read that so i dont know


I really wanna make a order but nervous now
After reading a few bad reviews on another forum

To bad u cant orrder strait through bodhi
wouldnt that be nice


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2015)

Gogi [qm] x SL testers - these are the five I didn't trade.....uhhh......I mean....give....yeah that's it.....give away !


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 8, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Of course not , pie - keep your mind closed....just where you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No reason to sully a good thread. I've already cited where people can look if they are so inclined.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 8, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3347218


You are like the clueless and often racist person wondering why a "White Pride Student Group" is considered racist. It's as if context and history doesn't matter yet again.

http://www.vice.com/video/white-student-union

Eta: I'm an atheist yes, and I'm not fond of religion. Yet I realize it provides something for others and can be a force of good as well in this world. I don't discriminate against others for being religious nor do I hate them. I also find religion fascinating despite not being a follower. I've visited Hindu temples, churches, synagogues, and even mosques. There is some beauty in these structures and sermons. Nevertheless the concept of god (s) has zero impact in my life and I am a follower of understanding the world through science, not myth.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 8, 2015)

wow u guys think way to hard on shit to write one another, to much drama, to many good peeps leaveing the online world due to all the bullshit and that stops a lot of great info to go with them, more pics please


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 8, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> You aren't *man enough......*


Says the guy that hides behind a computer screen making racist remarks. I bet you go in to black neighborhoods often and let those folks know how you feel, right?

You're a typical redneck, hypocritical conservative. You'd be a marijuana Prohibitionist if it weren't for your own selfish reasons.....just like you'd begrudge people on social assistance if you weren't sucking on the government teet yourself.

Fat, soft, and lazy..... but you're a real "man" on your keyboard.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 8, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> wow u guys think way to hard on shit to write one another, to much drama, to many good peeps leaveing the online world due to all the bullshit and that stops a lot of great info to go with them, more pics please


Perhaps, but on the Internet, one doesn't know many things about the persons behind the screen. Posting inflammatory things can alienate others as someone else has already mentioned. This site doesn't need to be Stormfront (I'm being dramatic in analogy), and I for one have no tolerance for hate speech.

I can agree to more pictures though.

Here's a shot in the dark of what's going on in my tent, all Bodhi!

Lemon Zinger


TER



Lucky Charms F2 Number 2

The smells are absolutely amazing.

Sucks to be on a cannabis sabbatical, but I'd hate to lose an awesome job by not pissing clean (if I have to). Nevertheless Upon my return I have some blueberry hill and MLI to puff on and soon looks like a small amount of Snow Queen Number one and Lucky Charms isn't too far away. This one Snow Queen has been particularly finicky and also exhibits the three bladed leaf. The first run was over the summer when I neglected my garden house sitting. I will at least get an idea if she is worth another run when she finishes. Not sure if she's something special (she is beautiful like all Bodhi gear), or if she is a runt.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 8, 2015)

I really can't believe the awesome smells my hand picked up while grabbing those shots. Creamy, sweet, citrus, oh so many different notes.

Reminds me, I really should diversify and get some loud diesel/chem plants. Not that I'm not happy with what I've got, but it would be a nice deviation from what I'm currently running.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 8, 2015)

nice pics bro, i just don't know why one whould even care what somebody else on the net says like it hurts ur ego who give a shit i don't even think twice about it, i forgot about it and moved on to something else


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 8, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> nice pics bro, i just don't know why one whould even care what somebody else on the net says like it hurts ur ego who give a shit i don't even think twice about it, i forgot about it and moved on to something else


Thank you sir.

I get it to a point but as one member already said it can be alienating when someone makes veiled racial comments. Plus I've had about enough of that nonsense in my family tree to the point I don't even bother with a portion of one side of my family. Those who don't speak out against such nonsense silently condone it. 

Like I said, this should be a welcoming thread to all. The topic is cannabis, and it should stay that way. 

It's not hurting my ego, I simply refuse to be silent when people say stupid shit. Not that atrocities will be committed from Amos nonsense comments, but looking back on history many were due to the silence of others in the face of hate speech and actions.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 8, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> wow u guys think way to hard on shit to write one another, to much drama, to many good peeps leaveing the online world due to all the bullshit and that stops a lot of great info to go with them, more pics please


Praise the green goddess my brotha!

SSDD
 

ToL
 

And my favorite BD x 88G. #4 to be precise. Structurally sound.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 8, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Praise the green goddess my brotha!
> 
> SSDD
> View attachment 3347267
> ...


nice plants bro shining like diamonds, i got 1 bluedream/g13hp about 2-3 weeks in ill get sum pics of her tonight for you, these plants have such a nice frame


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 8, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Praise the green goddess my brotha!
> 
> SSDD
> View attachment 3347267
> ...


Gorgeous!

Is it just me, or do I see a nanner on the TOL? Specifically middle cola, top? it could be just the angle though.

Eta: fucking SSDD, never an ugly plant, that's for sure!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 8, 2015)

Two hour power cuts daily here. Twice this week lost two hours flower time. That's once a day they suffocate for two hours sometimes in severe heat. Banana city here we come. I would do anything to leave this shithole. Considering going back to commercial and running for a five year stint, if I have to kit out for these black outs then day job won't be enough money.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 8, 2015)

Genset, diesel, all money money money. Refuse to not grow or watch my runs go to hell tho. Figure I can pay for the genset in a few months. Sheeeuuut the idea of clicks worth of B gear hitting the streets here is a laugh mind you...


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Genset, diesel, all money money money. Refuse to not grow or watch my runs go to hell tho. Figure I can pay for the genset in a few months. Sheeeuuut the idea of clicks worth of B gear hitting the streets here is a laugh mind you...



Shit, with the small mortgage of student loan debt I currently hold, it's crossed my mind that a couple years of a converted basement run could take care of such problems. 

Yet I'd hate to get myself into any trouble with the law and converting the cash into legitimate money would slap me with a laundering charge if unfortunate circumstances would arise. 

Yet one problem would be solved, but the idea of introducing new ones would not be ideal at all with the risk of freedom being taken away.

Besides if I could pull that concept off surely I can devout such energies to legal endeavors


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Says the guy that hides behind a computer screen making racist remarks.


Says the guy that hides behind a computer screen tossing racist accusations because you got embarrassed making a lecture over something you incorrectly assumed.

Man up anytime, hockey chimp. You probably took notes from l'il tiger.




st0wandgrow said:


> ..just like you'd begrudge people on social assistance if you weren't sucking on the government teet yourself.
> 
> Fat, soft, and lazy..... but you're a real "man" on your keyboard.


Just because I wanna.........if I lived another 20 years, the 'gov't teet' would still not equal to me what I provided them through years of payroll taxes - on myself, and on employees hired by me. Got it?

Fat? Soft? Lazy, I give you.  C;mon down and take my picture, hockey boy.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes, the legal side is always a hassle. And you are right, I always say it is the tax man you don't want to piss off. Those guys are like super cops. They can smell money around the globe and they want their cut. And if they don't get it, remember, tax man pays all enforcement so tax man controls all enforcement. The biggest vehicles at road blocks here belong to our revenue service. Not broke enough yet, but if I have to pay off a generator and run the thing I see few alternatives other than at least one 6000 watt run. I mean to have it work as backup you need a pretty big one with an inverter and charged batteries to take over the instant power drops, it is quite a rough and pricey setup. I would need around 50 kVa for the farm, it is one chunk of machinery, considering fuel consumption amd efficiency I can't go smaller really. All I will need then is a little side line to fund fuel and I am off the grid. And bound to one piece of land for ages too. Sticky situation, but it looks like it will get worse. So conversely I would need to do the run while there is actually power in this country. The grid goes down I want a fat stack of weed, while other guys struggle I will be able to get anything via trade. People will still want to smoke at the the end of the world


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> The grid goes down I want a fat stack of weed, while other guys struggle I will be able to get anything via trade. People will still want to smoke at the the end of the world


At the end of the world, trades may not be as easy as you imagine.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Is it just me, or do I see a nanner on the TOL? Specifically middle cola, top? it could be just the angle though.
> 
> Eta: fucking SSDD, never an ugly plant, that's for sure!


I checked the pic and I think it's an angle illusion. I'll check and report back once they awaken


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 8, 2015)

I am counting on that bit Amos  not only the herb but I will also ne sitting on a lot of vodka and have my still kicking 24/7. In the third world there is no currency harder than spirits. You can rent a house in the Himalayas and have people rub you hashish by hand for the price of a bottle a week or what. In a scenario where scrapes can cost you a leg, carrying a bottle of disinfectant / anaeathetic is worth a doctors degree. No toothpaste etc it disinfects mouths too


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 8, 2015)

My two great loves will serve me well right up to Armaggeddon lol. Vodka and Weed. Not only the most merry of ingestibles possible, but actually also spin more money around this globe than I ever imagined as a youngster.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I really can't believe the awesome smells my hand picked up while grabbing those shots. Creamy, sweet, citrus, oh so many different notes.
> 
> Reminds me, I really should diversify and get some loud diesel/chem plants. Not that I'm not happy with what I've got, but it would be a nice deviation from what I'm currently running.


I love creamy, sweet, and citrus.
That being said, I run into these flavors/aromas WAAAAY too much. In everything it seems at times.
Bring on that rich funky funk!


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 8, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Says the guy that hides behind a computer screen tossing racist accusations because you got embarrassed making a lecture over something you incorrectly assumed.
> 
> Man up anytime, hockey chimp. You probably took notes from l'il tiger.
> 
> ...


LOL! I think we ALL know Stow would beat the living SHIT outta you. Let's be honest! Everyone in here fucking hates you. Why do you come here everyday? Do you get off on being disliked? Weird bro.
I imagine a lot of banjo playin and cousin-touchin goes on in your trailer.I enjoy your grows too. They always make me feel better about mine!You've already bragged about how you're a cripple(pc?) on disability. You ain't putting hands on ANYONE son.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 8, 2015)

I'll get you Lebowski! And you too Tiger and Stow! And the rest of this forum! And all those N%$#gers!


----------



## Flash63 (Feb 8, 2015)

The white lotus 3 weeks from seed.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 8, 2015)

lucky charms


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2015)

What's she smell like?....lucky charms


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 8, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3347489
> lucky charms


Aaawwwe yeeeah! Please tell me you got some funky marshmallow funk on that fine lady!

Edit: That is just damn gorgeous..


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 8, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Aaawwwe yeeeah! Please tell me you got some funky marshmallow funk on that fine lady!
> 
> Edit: That is just damn gorgeous..


Total marshmellow chem funkiness. LOVE it. Deadly stone too.


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Total marshmellow chem funkiness. LOVE it. Deadly stone too.


Damn......now I got to go see if I have any solo cups,time to pop a pack.....damn.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Damn......now I got to go see if I have any solo cups,time to pop a pack.....damn.


I've been running her for almost 2 years now. One of my all time favorite plants. SOLID yield also.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 8, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> I've been running her for almost 2 years now. One of my all time favorite plants. SOLID yield also.


Even the f2's I was gifted have a creamy funk to them. Not noticing any of the Chem coming through, I do notice it's familiarity with the white lotus keeper I'm running. Creamy Vanilla on her. Really looking forward to her finishing. I'm excited for her branchy sister, be interesting to see if that is a more appy dom plant.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 8, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> I've been running her for almost 2 years now. One of my all time favorite plants. SOLID yield also.


Glad I have a pack on reserve. Makes me wanna pop them when you show her like that. All your shit be on point bro. That flavor sounds amazing. I can just taste it now


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 8, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Total marshmellow chem funkiness. LOVE it. Deadly stone too.


I don't know if I've ever been this jealous in my life..


----------



## Tranquileyes (Feb 8, 2015)

There's some serious fire to be found in those lucky charms beans. Here's my lady. The Chem compliments the vanilla wafer marshmallow notes so well.


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2015)

you two just dont get it do you??
STOP


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am counting on that bit Amos  not only the herb but I will also ne sitting on a lot of vodka and have my still kicking 24/7. In the third world there is no currency harder than spirits. You can rent a house in the Himalayas and have people rub you hashish by hand for the price of a bottle a week or what. In a scenario where scrapes can cost you a leg, carrying a bottle of disinfectant / anaeathetic is worth a doctors degree. No toothpaste etc it disinfects mouths too


I appreciate your optimism. I suspect there will be more takers than traders.


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2015)

Tranquileyes said:


> View attachment 3347576 There's some serious fire to be found in those lucky charms beans. Here's my lady. The Chem compliments the vanilla wafer marshmallow notes so well.


See,I got like 30 seeds already in cups.....and pics like this is making it very hard to not pop some lucky charms....killing me softly


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 8, 2015)

Here is some Ancient OG x Blue Ox (rare dankness)
The Ancient really added some frost and it smells like Lemon, Bubba and berries. Great smell I can't wait for it to cure a little bit more. she was harvested @ 10.5 weeks


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 8, 2015)

Here are 3 Ancient Og's. The 2 on the left are F2's that I made. The one on the right is a F1 male. I am thinking about crossing the F1 male to the Female F2 all the way on the left. What would that be F? or S? or X? lol

Starting tomorrow they will get the flip to flower.


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 8, 2015)

Here are some Heaven Mountain F1's. I gifted a friend my other 2 females of Heaven Mountain so he could experience some real dankness for once instead of his normal bagseed that he finds. They will get flipped to flower tomorrow as well.


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Here are 3 Ancient Og's. The 2 on the left are F2's that I made. The one on the right is a F1 male. I am thinking about crossing the F1 male to the Female F2 all the way on the left. What would that be F? or S? or X? lol
> 
> Starting tomorrow they will get the flip to flower.
> 
> View attachment 3347633


It be called.........more seeds.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 8, 2015)

SSDD
View attachment 3347267

ToL
View attachment 3347268

And my favorite BD x 88G. #4 to be precise. Structurally sound.
View attachment 3347269[/QUOTE]
here my lady bd xg13


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> you two just dont get it do you??
> STOP


damn girl ur still hear I though u was long gone my bad


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 8, 2015)

Here are 2 Blueberry Hill x Ancient Og(Dirty blue pheno) They both have the smell of the mother. hopefully Blueberry Hill will add more blueberry and funk to the mix. I ran a few outdoor last summer and the were exceptional. These have yet to tell me their sex


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 8, 2015)

Here are 3 Blood Orange still In veg. I am Super stoked about these babies.


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 8, 2015)

Here is my Cloned Cherry Hashplant Cherry Pheno girl


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 8, 2015)

Here is the Cloned Cherry Hashplant Burnt Rubber Pheno getting ready to get the flip to flower. as you can see she is much smaller than her sister in veg so that' s how you'll know what to look for for this pheno.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 8, 2015)

Man, I'm jealous some of you are getting female ancient OG. I'm 5/5 males... at least I'm pretty sure


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 8, 2015)

Looking lovely in here, jeebus.


bigworm6969 said:


> View attachment 3347634
> 
> SSDD
> View attachment 3347267
> ...


Looking lovely as always bro. Nicely done.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Feb 8, 2015)

Amazing looking plants guys! That Lucky Charms above is amazing to look at. How many did you pop to find her Tranquileyes? I have 2 packs of 14 each (gotta love the vault for extras) I just can't afford to pop very many beans next go round and it is so hard to figure out what I am gonna pop. 

My computer/internet or something was messed up. I actually missed being able to get on here once a night or so. It wouldn't let me load RIU at all and then eventually it would load but only if I turned off my VPN service, then finally I checked it and it started working. I hope it don't mess up again. I really enjoy keeping up with the Bodhi thread. 

Anybody else make an order out to the vault for the new drop? I ordered another pack of SSDD, a pack of Dream Lotus, a pack of Stardawg x Gogi F3, a pack of Ancient OG, and a pack of Mothers Milk and pack of Strawberry Milk (Nepali OG x Instant Karma) I think they sent me 2 packs of Strawberry Milk though instead of Mothers milk. Which I am kind of glad of because I think Nepali OG x (Bubba x Sour D IBL) will be one of Bodhi's best strains. And they are really hooking it up on the freebies I think I seen a pic of my order on their instagram and for ordering those 6 packs they had 1 pink lotus and 2 packs of snow wookie in the pic too! I hope that is what I get. 

I think I am going to order Blueberry Hashplant and Clusterfunk tomm. I don't know as much about clusterfunk as I'd like. Their picture shows Clusterfunk as chem 91 jb x deadly g. ... I know there is an original, and a remix? If anyone knows the info on these and what's what please let me know if you can.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Feb 8, 2015)

A lot of posts since I posted that. Do you have any pics of the Cherry HP at end of flower, or point me where to find them if so. I may have missed them but I don't recall seeing them flowered yet. That Afkan is really interesting. I think I'd rather have the Afkanx Appy though for outdoors. I don't have any G13HP hybrids yet mostly all Appy and a couple SL. From all the pics I am seeing though I think I am going to start ordering a couple Deadly G hybrids here and there. I just haven't ever got to see any grown out in person or got to sample any to see what it brings to the table.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 8, 2015)

Lets just say from my experience DeadlyG is aptly named


----------



## joeshivo (Feb 8, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> A lot of posts since I posted that. Do you have any pics of the Cherry HP at end of flower, or point me where to find them if so. I may have missed them but I don't recall seeing them flowered yet. That Afkan is really interesting. I think I'd rather have the Afkanx Appy though for outdoors. I don't have any G13HP hybrids yet mostly all Appy and a couple SL. From all the pics I am seeing though I think I am going to start ordering a couple Deadly G hybrids here and there. I just haven't ever got to see any grown out in person or got to sample any to see what it brings to the table.



I thought I post the photos at one point on here a few pages back and I know they are on breedbay. The cherry hashplant if afkansastan x 88g13hp


----------



## joeshivo (Feb 8, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Man, I'm jealous some of you are getting female ancient OG. I'm 5/5 males... at least I'm pretty sure


Both of my females were f2's. I popped 2 seeds of the f2's this summer for outdoors and also both were females. So 4-0 females for the f2

I had the same problem as you with the f1's just not as severe lol
2females out of 8 beans popped.

If you have any problems finding any females maybe some f2's might make it your way some day


----------



## DoctorFrost (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks my friend, I just don't remember seeing it over on the bay either I will look it up. Thanks for the heads up. I am interested in that Afkansastan. I wish I could find them on their own not crossed to anything. 

I am definitely going to F2 my Ancient OG's when I grow them out too. I hope I don't have as bad of luck as you on the males.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes it's a bummer. But that just means the rest of the pack is female 

Good news, good news!

Afkan x SL #1 is confirmed female!


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 9, 2015)

I just threw in some Synergy I got last year. The one came completely out of the shell when i soaked it, hopefully it grows fine. 

Using my left over water from making bubble hash on my plants. They seem to be loving it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 9, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I just threw in some Synergy I got last year. The one came completely out of the shell when i soaked it, hopefully it grows fine.
> 
> Using my left over water from making bubble hash on my plants. They seem to be loving it.


Your not the first person I've heard do this. I'm sure it doesn't hurt one bit. The cannabis God will bless you for not wasting


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 9, 2015)

well I pay for distilled and ice so I figured it's money down the drain literally if I just toss it so might as well see if the plants like it. Don't have much going right now so it's the perfect time to try it out  Figured there's gotta be some beneficial gunk in there 

The Fireballs is praying a bit this morning I think my other plant was a Love triangle not 100% though seems to enjoy it too.


----------



## joeshivo (Feb 9, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> Thanks my friend, I just don't remember seeing it over on the bay either I will look it up. Thanks for the heads up. I am interested in that Afkansastan. I wish I could find them on their own not crossed to anything.
> 
> I am definitely going to F2 my Ancient OG's when I grow them out too. I hope I don't have as bad of luck as you on the males.


Here is a link pal.


http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201363116-testers-88g13hp-x-afkan-88g13hp-x-skywalker-jamican-x-aruba.html


----------



## calicat (Feb 9, 2015)

I


Bullethighway said:


> Any of y'all order
> From seed vault lately
> 
> Ive read somewhere there bait and switching
> ...


I have had no issues. Except for the fact that USPS is closing a lot of postal locations and switching hubs which affects overall delivery time to and from there. I can understand your apprehensiveness though. The bait and switch scenario well I could not say its not occurring nor could I say it is. By my experience it appears if you are after a sought after strain then you better have a first, second, and third choice and tell HNAmigo. If you do not get what you were initially coveting then there are only two viable options either return your method of payment or fill the order with something else.


----------



## calicat (Feb 9, 2015)

Al Yamoni gotta praise you for your evolving grow on TOL. Honestly based on your run and Dagga's over on BB that was part of my last order with SVOV. Based on your phenotypical expression looks like you have a shot at a phenotype that I would consider a keeper. Are you getting any secondary smells of 7 up? Wouldn't that be killer lemon funk on a spritzer layer of 7up eh? Best of luck till you karate chop.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2015)

Goji [ qm ] x SL. 4 girls, one male - fantsatic smells coming off the stem rubs. 

 

Lemon OG x Goji, mainlined for four stalks, just before transplant to 5 gal bucket.

 
 

It's a sad day when a nice looking girl gets culled. This WoS Afghan/Yumboldt looked like it could have been worthwhile.


----------



## D619 (Feb 9, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Got some mail today  Good times, amigos!


" good Times Amigo " yep that's SVofCA.


calicat said:


> I
> I have had no issues. Except for the fact that USPS is closing a lot of postal locations and switching hubs which affects overall delivery time to and from there. I can understand your apprehensiveness though. The bait and switch scenario well I could not say its not occurring nor could I say it is. By my experience it appears if you are after a sought after strain then you better have a first, second, and third choice and tell HNAmigo. If you do not get what you were initially coveting then there are only two viable options either return your method of payment or fill the order with something else.


I just received an order from Jay with no issues. I verified stock before sending funds though. I pretty much said I'm not interested in anything else so didn't give him any other options. Shipped funds on Monday received merchandise 7 days later with yeti f2 freebies. I wish I would have waited because the breeder was at the cup with better pricing. What a blast that was. Always like meeting up with breeders and smoke sesh.. happy growimg everyone. Not running any Bodhi at the moment. So I have nothing more to add on this thread. Cheers!


----------



## heelzballer (Feb 9, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Both of my females were f2's. I popped 2 seeds of the f2's this summer for outdoors and also both were females. So 4-0 females for the f2
> 
> I had the same problem as you with the f1's just not as severe lol
> 2females out of 8 beans popped.
> ...


Popped 5 beans in hopes of finding a new mother for the garden. Luckily got 4 out of 6 females...First time running them from seed so waited two full veg months and then took clones from all...They are in 3 gallon pots of FFOF, under 600w. Without topping or even supercropping they all reached the 5 and a half foot mark, with the exception of the potential keeper staying around 4 feet. A 70 day flowering time, these pics are at day 50...


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice. Looks like I still have one in veg. Next male gets kicked out and a Pagoda/Ancient OG get to go in. 

Despite being quite large, I really can't tell any sex at this point. I'm leaning towards female because I'm not seeing the little spade I usually notice prior to flower but I'm also not seeing any pistils. I've been fooled before, so fingers crossed that this last Ancient I have to sort through is female.


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 9, 2015)

heelzballer said:


> Popped 5 beans in hopes of finding a new mother for the garden. Luckily got 4 out of 6 females...First time running them from seed so waited two full veg months and then took clones from all...They are in 3 gallon pots of FFOF, under 600w. Without topping or even supercropping they all reached the 5 and a half foot mark, with the exception of the potential keeper staying around 4 feet. A 70 day flowering time, these pics are at day 50...
> 
> View attachment 3348125 View attachment 3348127 View attachment 3348128 View attachment 3348131 View attachment 3348133



I see yours are sativa dom also. Ive noticed that like 65% of mine seem to be snow lotus dom. The male that I found seems to be more of the Iranian. What kinda smells are you getting? Any "OG" or that honey creme ??


----------



## heelzballer (Feb 9, 2015)

I really won't know until the chop as there are quite a few things with more of a dominating smell in there like Kandy Kush, Sharksbreath, Girl Scout Cookies that all outnumber the Ancients...

I would say for now there is a little creme smell going kinda of faint right now, but will know in time..Definitely leaning toward the sativa side though...I really don't feed my plants anymore, as I hate burning and causing lockouts/deficiencies, so now I just make sure my soil is right, and uppot into larger pots going into flower, so the pictures shown are without any fert feeding besides what the soil is feeding them.

That being said, they could probably have used a little Nitrogen boost mid way through...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 9, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3347489
> lucky charms




Wow! I've been sitting on a LC pack for a while now, but that pic just sealed their fate....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 9, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Here are 3 Blood Orange still In veg. I am Super stoked about these babies.View attachment 3347639


The lone Blood Orange gal I found is my favorite strain from Bodhi so far. Excellent weed


----------



## DoctorFrost (Feb 9, 2015)

What is she like Stow? The orange momma. Just trying to know what to look for when I grow mine out. I am having a very hard time deciding what to pop next round. I can only add about 5 girls so looking at 10-12 beans out of all the packs I got. I don't know if I want to go with a couple seeds from 5-6 different strains... or run just 2 maybe 3 strains with more beans. I figure it would be smart to run more beans of the same kind so I could find a better pheno. Just popping 1 female from each isn't that great of a representation. 

I am thinking 4 SSDD, 4 Love Dawg, and 4 Dream Beaver, and maybe 4 MoonTang. 

Just reading and looking at all these others is killing me, makes me want to do 1-2 seeds of Blood Orange , etc


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 9, 2015)

What is this Moontang you boast of?


I enjoy popping half a pack. Ideally I like to find at least three females to get a sense of a strain. I know that is a small selection, but it allows me to find a representation of a strain I may want to keep and pop more beans to find something as good or better than my original selection. When one is limited, by law or space, it's not feasible to pop a whole pack at once unless I want to simply search one strain at a time. I enjoy diversity in my garden.

With Bodhi gear, it's hard to find a bad plant. Even ones I only run twice, it's not as if I wasted time or space with any of his strains.

Even though I only had three female SSDD, I was so impressed I bought a second pack as I wish to play around with these genetics and take it to f2 and beyond.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Wow! I've been sitting on a LC pack for a while now, but that pic just sealed their fate....


You won't be disappointed. Fantastic on every level. Smell, taste, high, yield, bag appeal... all AAA.

"might turn you into a leprechaun version of Tommy Chong".- Bodhi. lol


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> The lone Blood Orange gal I found is my favorite strain from Bodhi so far. Excellent weed


Agree. I LOVED my Blood Orange Mom.... Ran her for a good while. So orangey.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Feb 9, 2015)

MoonTang is gonna be a champ Tonight..... It is the verified Chem 91 Skunk VA cut x Snow Lotus. Basically a bigger, beefier, better yielding Gogi type plant that has more of a Chem aroma and taste instead of fruity. I am sure there are still some fruity flavors in some phenos though considering the SL daddy. There is a couple grows already done over on IC. Look for a guy named Kalyx on IC, he just finished 3 of them. They are sexy plants. I seen the smells also have some mint in them along with the Chem and slight fruity smell if I remember right. Being the real 91 cut, I bet the potency is the same as the Gogi across the board.

I feel ya on the Ssdd, haven't grown any yet but orginally I was only going to get 1 pack to go through later. Ended up ordering 2, and got another on the way right now. I have the same idea as you except I wanted to save 2 packs for later to F2 and go through and run 1 pack now. Same with the MoonTangs.. that's why I got 3 packs of them too. I think I will be able to find a nice Chem dominant daddy for a nice male in crosses from that strain. But who knows, that's all the fun in breeding in the years to come. I am so excited I can't wait to get a nice setup going and breed for myself.



Edited to add ... Another strain I believe is gonna be as good as Gogi and could get pretty popular is Strawberry Milk, I have 2 packs on the way. It is Nepali OG (same mother as Gogi) x Instant Karma which is (Bodhi's Bubba cut x Rez Sour diesel IBL), and Bodhi's chosen dad leans towards the bubba side. But all the Instant Karma crosses people seem to go crazy over. So replacing the Snow Lotus for Instant Karma, I think the plant will be even more Kush dominant than the Gogi. Just so many crosses out there that don't get the attention as others.

For example I know Gogi is awesome, but some of these other strains I feel haven't ever been given a chance. If you picked up 2-3 packs of say Cheech Wizzard or Love Triangle or Sky Lotus instead of Gogi, I think you could find plants just as good if not about the same all around as Gogi. Especially the Sky Lotus - suppose to be very very similar to Gogi. I wish I found some finished Sky Lotus crosses with pics. And Cheech Wizzard, I can't wait to run. That Green Curry OG sounds amazing too! Plus many of these other OG's are beefier then the Gogi, the description says.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Feb 9, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> Amazing looking plants guys! That Lucky Charms above is amazing to look at. How many did you pop to find her Tranquileyes?


Popped 5 beans, 4 girls. She's an outlier for sure, but all ladies were dope. Good luck on your hunt brother.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 9, 2015)

Is cheech wizard still around? I thought that one was discontinued?

Thanks for the insight mate. I feel with Bodhi, one can't go wrong. I've got nothing but a good experience with him as a breeder. 

That does sound sexy, I'm going to have to go look it up! 

With SSDD, I simply can't imagine not digging around in that genetic pool. Such awesome pain killing properties. I'd love to work that line sometime in the near future. Absolutely love at first sight with this strain. I do love my Goji. I'm actually worried I may lose my very first Bodhi plant as I cloned it late in flower previously and it wasn't rooting properly. Just took cuts off the fucked up reveg plant, hopefully shouldn't have a problem. Still need to get a pack, won't be the end of the world if I don't get it rooted but man I'd hate to lose her. she may not be the best representation but fell in love with her after the first run.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 9, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> What is she like Stow? The orange momma. Just trying to know what to look for when I grow mine out. I am having a very hard time deciding what to pop next round. I can only add about 5 girls so looking at 10-12 beans out of all the packs I got. I don't know if I want to go with a couple seeds from 5-6 different strains... or run just 2 maybe 3 strains with more beans. I figure it would be smart to run more beans of the same kind so I could find a better pheno. Just popping 1 female from each isn't that great of a representation.
> 
> I am thinking 4 SSDD, 4 Love Dawg, and 4 Dream Beaver, and maybe 4 MoonTang.
> 
> Just reading and looking at all these others is killing me, makes me want to do 1-2 seeds of Blood Orange , etc


The BO I have only grown once from seed with more clones in veg right now. It was a pretty squat Indica with a nice layer of frost and a distinct orange pledge smell which carries over to the taste perfectly. Really solid nugs on it too.

I have grown the SSDD from clone and seed as well, and it is equally impressive in every way except taste. I have not come across one yet where the smell translates to the taste.

Both great strains IMO


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> The BO I have only grown once from seed with more clones in veg right now. It was a pretty squat Indica with a nice layer of frost and a distinct orange pledge smell which carries over to the taste perfectly. Really solid nugs on it too.
> 
> I have grown the SSDD from clone and seed as well, and it is equally impressive in every way except taste. I have not come across one yet where the smell translates to the taste.
> 
> Both great strains IMO


Great info Stow, I appreciate the bit about the SSDD. I'll let you know how my loner translates.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 9, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Great info Stow, I appreciate the bit about the SSDD. I'll let you know how my loner translates.


Right on Al. Quite a few people end up with the "buttered blueberry muffin" pheno which sounds friggin delicious to me... so here's to some muffins in your future....

I have only grown 1 pheno from clone, and two from seed and all 3 were keeper type plants. 2 stretchy more Appy leaners that smelled of berries, and one more squat Bubba pheno. Insane frost was the common denominator.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 9, 2015)

Nepali Meds
 

Temple of Larry
 

Sunshine Daydream


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 9, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Nepali Meds
> View attachment 3348297
> 
> Temple of Larry
> ...


Beautiful plants!

How does the SSDD smell?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Beautiful plants!
> 
> How does the SSDD smell?


Thanks my brotha, she smells fuely with a sweet undertone, it's an overall very smooth aroma. But, I still have a hard time smelling her over the burnt rubber nepali meds and the sweet funky ToL. They're just ridiculously pungeant


----------



## DoctorFrost (Feb 9, 2015)

The Temple of Larry is looking good mate, the vault sent me a pack as freebies last month. At first I wasn't too excited but after seeing some pics of them I am kinda excited I got them.

And Tonight.... yea Cheech Wizzard is discontinued and only a few packs left at the vault. After that they are gone forever. I think I am gonna grab me another pack if I can before they are gone. 

Thanks for the description on the plants guys. I have heard the SSDD that is more stretchy is where the Butter pheno is at.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 9, 2015)

Something about the vault makes me wary, I'm not sure what it is. Perhaps it's the instagram bullshit way of hawking beans but I don't feel comfortable giving them my money.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 9, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> The Temple of Larry is looking good mate, the vault sent me a pack as freebies last month. At first I wasn't too excited but after seeing some pics of them I am kinda excited I got them.
> 
> And Tonight.... yea Cheech Wizzard is discontinued and only a few packs left at the vault. After that they are gone forever. I think I am gonna grab me another pack if I can before they are gone.
> 
> Thanks for the description on the plants guys. I have heard the SSDD that is more stretchy is where the Butter pheno is at.


All the girls I got where great. You really can't go wrong with SSDD.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Feb 9, 2015)

I know what you mean, at first I was very skeptical and hated sending money to them. But they have such great reviews from everyone here, and if Bodhi trusts them, that means a lot to me. So far I have placed 3-4 bigger orders through them with 6 packs or so at a time and they have came through. Knock on bud. And I e-mail them for an up to date list all the time and he is fairly friendly with me and seems like a great guy. I try to keep up to date on their instagram too. Kind of nice to be able to see what the latest is, and if you remember everything posted you get a good idea of what's in stock and what's not. For the in stock list 9/10 of what's listed is in stock. Just a lot of the rare stuff isn't taken off the list until a week or so late sometimes. 

To do so much business you'd think they would hire someone to do all of this. I would love to do something like that all day. Deal with getting in breeders seeds and packaging them up, listing them online, emailing customers back and forth etc. It wouldn't be hard to have a website with an up to date list on it. I think it would be much easier then e-mailing everyone that e-mails you. Which is basically the same people over and over every couple days wanting the new list. If you had a single website that people could get a link to it would be so much simpler. Then just e-mails for order questions. All they would have to do is log onto their website editor and delete/add whatever they want on the list. Or to be even simpler, just get like a Blog webpage where they can post a new list everytime it changes, and then below the list people can leave comments and you can comment them back much like their instagram except you can actually write down the list and announcements etc. I just don't understand why they haven't done something like this instead of receive a 100 emails a day to send the in stock list too. But in a way I kind of like it, makes me feel like I am a part of a small group that really appreciates good genetics and has Love for all Bodhi gear! 


Thanks Tonight, I have been looking for different pheno descriptions on some of these strains - especially the SSDD. Trying to figure out if the butter cut is the best in the pack and the for sure winner or if there are others just as good or better and what traits they have, how much stretch, yield, tastes etc. Guess when I grow them I will find out. I think I am gonna go with running either 3 strains with 4 seeds each, or 2 strains of 6 seeds each instead of 1-2 seeds from each strain. A hard choice but it has to be made soon.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 9, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> I know what you mean, at first I was very skeptical and hated sending money to them. But they have such great reviews from everyone here, and if Bodhi trusts them, that means a lot to me. So far I have placed 3-4 bigger orders through them with 6 packs or so at a time and they have came through. Knock on bud. And I e-mail them for an up to date list all the time and he is fairly friendly with me and seems like a great guy. I try to keep up to date on their instagram too. Kind of nice to be able to see what the latest is, and if you remember everything posted you get a good idea of what's in stock and what's not. For the in stock list 9/10 of what's listed is in stock. Just a lot of the rare stuff isn't taken off the list until a week or so late sometimes.
> 
> To do so much business you'd think they would hire someone to do all of this. I would love to do something like that all day. Deal with getting in breeders seeds and packaging them up, listing them online, emailing customers back and forth etc. It wouldn't be hard to have a website with an up to date list on it. I think it would be much easier then e-mailing everyone that e-mails you. Which is basically the same people over and over every couple days wanting the new list. If you had a single website that people could get a link to it would be so much simpler. Then just e-mails for order questions. All they would have to do is log onto their website editor and delete/add whatever they want on the list. Or to be even simpler, just get like a Blog webpage where they can post a new list everytime it changes, and then below the list people can leave comments and you can comment them back much like their instagram except you can actually write down the list and announcements etc. I just don't understand why they haven't done something like this instead of receive a 100 emails a day to send the in stock list too. But in a way I kind of like it, makes me feel like I am a part of a small group that really appreciates good genetics and has Love for all Bodhi gear!
> 
> ...


Yea if bodhi stands by em, I suppose I should too. 

I wouldn't chase other people's descriptions. Who knows the true odds of finding such a genotype expression, and I think you will find something special to you regardless


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 10, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Yea I'd bodhi stands by em, I suppose I should too.
> 
> I wouldn't chase other people's descriptions. Who knows the true odds of finding such a genotype expression, and I think you will find something special to you regardless


THIS. I am getting a little tired of these over elaborate and superfluous descriptions, like everybody lives in Rainbowland and all the weed makes your tongue drool butterfly farts. No problem with some excitement here and there, no really, none at all, but I feel a lot gets invented along the road a lot of the time. I am just happy to be getting to know a few daddies and what they bring to the table, I will never reasonably expect any specific pheno ever again though that for sure.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh yeah Tonight, That last pic of the ToL is a close up of the same side of the same nug that you could've seen a nanner on.. If you see something let a brotha know please. Oh yeah, the vault. Check em out. you'll be happy. They sure are fast.


----------



## littlegiant (Feb 10, 2015)

So how many different pheno's are or have been identified with SSDD?
I just pulled my 2 different plants last week of SSDD. #1 looked almost exactly like the pic on Attitude's website. Still young in jars, but really smooth kushy hashy tasting .Super fuckin frosty even as a youngling. So far not buttery or fruity.
The #2 totally different. Wide large indica looking leave's w/larger buds,that smell very fruity. Still in jars and have not tasted yet. 
Just curious as what other pheno's people have gotten.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 10, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Oh yeah Tonight, That last pic of the ToL is a close up of the same side of the same nug that you could've seen a nanner on.. If you see something let a brotha know please. Oh yeah, the vault. Check em out. you'll be happy. They sure are fast.


I'm drooling over those gals, you are doing them justice. I still think I'm seeing it right there on the top. But it could simply be the angle and the contrast. Do you not see it? Kinda is bent downwards and is right there at the top where many hairs have begun to recede and change color. Lol, perhaps it's just me, never the less, beautiful man.



littlegiant said:


> So how many different pheno's are or have been identified with SSDD?
> I just pulled my 2 different plants last week of SSDD. #1 looked almost exactly like the pic on Attitude's website. Still young in jars, but really smooth kushy hashy tasting .Super fuckin frosty even as a youngling. So far not buttery or fruity.
> The #2 totally different. Wide large indica looking leave's w/larger buds,that smell very fruity. Still in jars and have not tasted yet.
> Just curious as what other pheno's people have gotten.


Well being a poly hybrid, I'd expect genotype expressions to be a plenty but I found pretty much two different types. One has more stretch and the other to have a more squat frame. Flavors and smells seem to be green crack influenced, ranging from sweet candy, to different fruits. I've also say some of the chem can shine through with the appy male

It's been a while and again, I had a small sample to go off of.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 10, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am getting a little tired of these over elaborate and superfluous descriptions


For posterity.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 10, 2015)

I think part of superfluous descriptions comes from a couple of different reasons. First of course is marketing on behalf of breeders and growers (inadvertently).

The second reason for it is due to subjectivity in attempting to describe a very complex olfactory experience. We all have specific backgrounds unique when it comes to smells and we are applying that history to try to describe what is usually strong and consisting of multiple smells and layers.

I do agree the whole searching for a specific one is silly. Particularly when it comes to Bodhi as I'm more interested in the medicinal effects, how a plant grows (include flowering times, growth properties, yields, leaf to bud ratios) and probably then smells/tastes. For others perhaps smells and tastes take a higher priority.

I'm guilty of it too. It's hard when a visual medium doesn't include such aspects of a plant. Harder still is even with my patients it can be hard to get a consensus on what aromas they are noticing (Ie, "it smells like weed")

I say grow what you want and not chase what someone else has found or describes in such a fashion.Who knows the odds of finding what one romantically describes, particularly when we can't smell through the internet...yet.

Eta: I don't find it much different than how people describe wine.


----------



## heelzballer (Feb 10, 2015)

Regarding SSDD, I grew 4 and got the butter pheno in that pack..Most of them do grow tall, and the butter pheno was one of the taller plants...The key is to look at the bud formations---the butter pheno stacks close to the stalk and are solid smaller nugs...Butter smell started to strengthen around 40th day or so. Good luck!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 10, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I think part of superfluous descriptions comes from a couple of different reasons. First of course is marketing on behalf of breeders and growers (inadvertently).
> 
> The second reason for it is due to subjectivity in attempting to describe a very complex olfactory experience. We all have specific backgrounds unique when it comes to smells and we are applying that history to try to describe what is usually strong and consisting of multiple smells and layers.
> 
> ...


Far as breder descriptions go, I like how B does it. Look carefully and you see no promises and no BS. Amusing at times yes I chose the Beaver that way. But I figured the more I or anybody else tries to say about a strain, the more misleading and convoluted it can become. It is fun trying to be all super thorough as a tester BUT we all forget each rig is different and will produce different results. These days I prefer hints so to speak, rather than anything too specific. Only time it is possible to be disappointed is when expectations are set too high. Yeah certainly I am guilty of it also. Except, seriously, with the Dream Beaver I didn't praise it enough yet lol. That one really deserved every gloriois description it got. So I am watching myself too. I have to repeat though, I am damn happy to be getting to know a few good daddies and mommies at least. Insanely grateful for that. It pays off sticking to just a few breeders IMO.


st0wandgrow said:


> For posterity.


Lol yeah I get you bro.. mia culpa... good things minds can be changed eh


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2015)

Just a few months ago,it was all about description,why the big change now?

100% germ on yo mama f2....


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 10, 2015)

There is a reason Goji is a hit.. Stank, goes purple and pink _inside _the buds, potent but you can still get your work done.. I feel like I could literally go on and on about her lol.. I don't think I've heard anyone say Goji is the only good thing out of his lineup, but so far it has been the first thing I would recommend someone who has never grown Bodhi to try out.. Probably mostly because it was my first lol Like TY, I'm still working on my 1st Goji I got from a promo a few years back (still have 2 left, I should get a pack also but I'm always trying to find that next Goji also!) and I always take 2-3 extra clippings just to make sure I don't lose her..


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 10, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> There is a reason Goji is a hit.. Stank, goes purple and pink _inside _the buds, potent but you can still get your work done.. I feel like I could literally go on and on about her lol.. I don't think I've heard anyone say Goji is the only good thing out of his lineup, but so far it has been the first thing I would recommend someone who has never grown Bodhi to try out.. Probably mostly because it was my first lol Like TY, I'm still working on my 1st Goji I got from a promo a few years back (still have 2 left, I should get a pack also but I'm always trying to find that next Goji also!) and I always take 2-3 extra clippings just to make sure I don't lose her..


Mine doesn't change colors but I've seen others that do. Yea, I'm a tad attached to her. I'd hate to lose her. She is an awesome smoke like you said, strong and functional. My girl can wreck ya if you go one toke over the line. Yet I find she is great for pain and still allows one to function. Something that I find hard to come across. Everyone loves her, and she's an absolute beauty.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> Just a few months ago,it was all about description,why the big change now?
> 
> 100% germ on yo mama f2....


Well I try my best to not remain all too rigid in my thinking. I will probably change my mind about it again at some point, all depends what I am bored / amused with really. I am faithless so totally free to change my mind whenever the whim catches me. It is absolutely no issue really. What tells me a better story than any description is watching a cut do its thing over and over, like that Fortune Teller... Nice thing about the webs is I can now follow grows and see what's up, descriptions not needed really.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Far as breder descriptions go, I like how B does it. Look carefully and you see no promises and no BS.


I was going to post the description B originally had on Blood Orange - I recall it _used to_ say something like 'crystalline wands of orange goodness'.....which was the selling point.

I hear one of 5 turned orange on a half pack I *gave* away, and none of the 4 I popped. One in 9. Only two reports I can recall of any orange found in those. I guess that's why Bodhi changed the description - no orange is mentioned now in a strain called Blood Orange.

****Bodhi Seeds healing crystalline castles of medical grade magic made manifest in this limited edition AE77 Cali-o clone hybrid. Solid yields of beautiful golden sweet flowers, with notes of pineapple, quince, elderberry, lavender, and lemon citric hash. Great pain relief and soothing happy mindful effect. AAA+ bag appeal. 9 weeks. ****


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 10, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I'm drooling over those gals, you are doing them justice. I still think I'm seeing it right there on the top. But it could simply be the angle and the contrast. Do you not see it? Kinda is bent downwards and is right there at the top where many hairs have begun to recede and change color. Lol, perhaps it's just me, never the less, beautiful man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks to me as if it's just a bent over starting formation of a calyx. I'll keep an eye on it. Thanks again brotha.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 10, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> It looks to me as if it's just a bent over starting formation of a calyx. I'll keep an eye on it. Thanks again brotha.


No problem mate. I can't wait to see the final product and hear a smoke report.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 10, 2015)

Blood Orange- Like spraying a bottle of Orange Pledge in your mouth. more orange than an orange.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2015)

@TonightYou
You growing the ancients right?


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 10, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> View attachment 3348518 View attachment 3348519 View attachment 3348520 View attachment 3348518 View attachment 3348519 View attachment 3348518 @TonightYou
> You growing the ancients right?


Beautiful! Well I'm trying, lol. I do have one left in veg, next male I find is kicked out and hopefully "she" goes in. how's the smoke or is this the first go round? Looking lovely


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 10, 2015)

Finally got my Testers under way. among some others.

8/10 on the UW Black x G13/HP
10/10 on the A35 x G13/HP.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Beautiful! Well I'm trying, lol. I do have one left in veg, next male I find is kicked out and hopefully "she" goes in. how's the smoke or is this the first go round? Looking lovely


First go round clones are vegging away. Smells insane!!!
Pledge n fruits


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2015)

@undercovergrow - the promised non-hps goji pics. Very sweet berry smells. Again.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 10, 2015)

Synergy
 
Head Trip
 
Sorcerers Apprentice
 
Strawberry Diesel x Blockhead.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 10, 2015)

Is your garden STACKIN or is that shit SLACKIN?

Mostly All bodhi.


----------



## joeshivo (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey guy, my local grow store had some new soil in that I had to give a try. Any of you guy ever have Any experience with vermi fire?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 10, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Hey guy, my local grow store had some new soil in that I had to give a try. Any of you guy ever have Any experience with vermi fire?


yup I ran verm fire before its good stuff and I have the luxury of smokeing on goji og all month long some dank weed can smell it in my pocket


----------



## DoctorFrost (Feb 11, 2015)

Beautiful Pics everyone!

Hey mr mustache, I see you grown Sorcerers Apprentice. Can you give me a little info on them? I see she turned a little purple on you. Reason I ask is from Bodhi the strain I want out of all of them the most is Love dawg, and a close 2nd is Sorcerers Apprentice. I just have a feeling there is fire in both of those crosses since they have both SL and Appy, with an elite kush thrown in. If you got the time, mostly interested to hear how many you grew and what you thought of them. I got 2 packs and a few of them may be ran next month depending on what you say about them.

Also that Synergy looks killer too! I got 2 packs free from the tude as a promo. Never thought much about them but the pics I have seen it looks like they sure swell up huge. The buds are massive on all the ones I have seen. Really starting to think about giving that one a go sometime this year too. 

I understand why all of you guys love the Gogis I really do. But I still think if more people grew out the Cheech Wizzards, or Sky Lotus , Larry Lotus, Love Triangle.. they'd find plants they loved just as much. I prefer crosses with the Appy male tossed in tho. Can't wait to see what he Instant Karma poppa brings, as well as the Deadly G.

Got my new seeds in today from the vault. Just in case you were skeptical still I got 3 packs for free just for ordering 6! And on top of that they sent me 2 more packs from another up and coming breeder, and a lovely edible! I think I got the last pack of SSDD, it didn't even have labeled how many seeds were in it just the name, 2 packs of Strawberry Milk, 1 pack of Dream Lotus, 1 Ancient OG, and one pack Stardawg x Gogi F3. For Freebies I got 2 packs of Snow Wookie, and 1 pack of Pink Lotus. 

I want to run them all! Man I need a huge basement to run a bunch of lights at once. I can not wait to move.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 11, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Hey guy, my local grow store had some new soil in that I had to give a try. Any of you guy ever have Any experience with vermi fire?


Yes I've used it, and it's good stuff. You might want to cut it with some aeration bits as it can get a little heavy


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 11, 2015)

Either that Goji of Amos has teeeeeeny buds, or the man has paws that will flatten a bear. Anyhow, Congoji, this is the slower one but hot damn is she fat already. Can't wait to see where this goes. Can't see a calyx through all that thick fur yet lol. True champ, she has handled four hot weeks with no signs of stress, what a trooper. Such lust for life I love her to bits. The hardcore heat is over smooth sailing from jere on. Smells like puppy breath I kid you not.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Either that Goji of Amos has teeeeeeny buds, or the man has paws that will flatten a bear.


She had a tough trip getting out of the closet. Use the refrigerator for perspective.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 11, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Either that Goji of Amos has teeeeeeny buds, or the man has paws that will flatten a bear. Anyhow, Congoji, this is the slower one but hot damn is she fat already. Can't wait to see where this goes. Can't see a calyx through all that thick fur yet lol. True champ, she has handled four hot weeks with no signs of stress, what a trooper. Such lust for life I love her to bits. The hardcore heat is over smooth sailing from jere on. Smells like puppy breath I kid you not.View attachment 3349243 View attachment 3349244


damn bro them buds are going to be donkey dicks for sure


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 11, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> She had a tough trip getting out of the closet. Use the refrigerator for perspective. View attachment 3349309
> 
> View attachment 3349307


that's goji og isn't it I just did 2 that looked similar sum stinkey ass weed


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> that's goji og isn't it I just did 2 that looked similar sum stinkey ass weed


It is. A clone from the 4th bean from the pack. 2 of 3 have been everything I could want from a plant. This one looks to be just as good as those, with that weird berry smell very pronounced. As consistent as the original pack has been, I have high expectations for the testers [goji qm x sl].


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 11, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> She had a tough trip getting out of the closet. Use the refrigerator for perspective. View attachment 3349309
> 
> View attachment 3349307


LOL... I used that and the drawer handles to figure it out. You are a giant lol. I know what to look for when hiring security for a festival, those knuckles told me a pretty long story. Gonna cover my bases and try not piss you off ever.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Gonna cover my bases and try not piss you off ever.


LOL. Not to worry, MH. Many have tried [and continue], but I've yet to find anyone that's more than a low grade internet annoyance, and those aren't worthy of even a trek down to the main road - unless someone actually shows up....but you know how that's gone. 

As to the Goji.....she's one of the most colorful, but I figure the winter season has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 12, 2015)

I know this: you giant chaps are usually the most solid around and I don't mean physically. The head of my security manages to take care of any incident with zero aggression and will stand with me no matter how small the issue. Big fellas have big hearts. Period.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 12, 2015)

LOL. Riiiiiiight.

Revenge of the Micro buds!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 12, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3349856 View attachment 3349857 View attachment 3349859 View attachment 3349860 LOL. Riiiiiiight.
> 
> Revenge of the Micro buds!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 12, 2015)

Sorry Mr Mustache I could only fit a third of the cola in the pic.


----------



## ewoods22 (Feb 12, 2015)

would love to get some dream beaver but looks like no bank takes cc mastercard and ships tou us


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Sorry Mr Mustache I could only fit a third of the cola in the pic.


So...you only grow as much as you can consume, right? I'm getting behind on all these teeny tiny buds........


----------



## calicat (Feb 12, 2015)

ewoods22 said:


> would love to get some dream beaver but looks like no bank takes cc mastercard and ships tou us


What I had to do is contact the CC company. Lift the ban and you are ready to rock and roll. If that does not work then you could purchase loadable debit cards or utilize bit coins. Good luck.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Feb 12, 2015)

Mr_Mustache , was that plant your Sorcerers Apprentice you posted on the page before this? And if so, what all can you tell me about it? 

Thanks


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 12, 2015)

ewoods22 said:


> would love to get some dream beaver but looks like no bank takes cc mastercard and ships tou us


Great Lakes Genetics has it in stock, but I'm not sure if they accept credit card. Being a domestic company I wouldn't hesitate to send them a money order or cash though


----------



## DoctorFrost (Feb 12, 2015)

And Cannazon has Dream Beaver in stock. I think Dream Beaver is gonna be something special too.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 12, 2015)

The Vault Cannabis Seeds Store UK also has them in stock and ships across the pond, accepting Credit Card I believe. It's where I purchased my Dream Beavers but I sent cash.  The owner is an exceptional dude. He has hooked me up with all types of swag, t shirts and hoodies and stuff for free too, simply for taking interest and spreading the word about his company.

Freebies are kind of lame but I believe I can grab a discount code as well if you are truly interested.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Feb 12, 2015)

Just grabbed Tigers Milk, Sky Lotus, and Cheech Wizard. Also grabbed some Wifi from OG Raskal in he same swoop


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Sorry Mr Mustache I could only fit a third of the cola in the pic.


It's cool. You've only been posting that same pic for a few years now. LOL.


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 12, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> LOL. Not to worry, MH. Many have tried [and continue], but I've yet to find anyone that's more than a low grade internet annoyance, and those aren't worthy of even a trek down to the main road - unless someone actually shows up....but you know how that's gone. View attachment 3349777
> 
> As to the Goji.....she's one of the most colorful, but I figure the winter season has a lot to do with it.


You must have a sad life Amos, half the time I see you on here your shitting over anything you can think of. This amazing Team America Quote reminds me of you: 

Pussies don't like dicks, because pussies get fucked by dicks. But dicks also fuck assholes: assholes that just want to shit on everything. Pussies may think they can deal with assholes their way. But the only thing that can fuck an asshole is a dick, with some balls. The problem with dicks is: they fuck too much or fuck when it isn't appropriate - and it takes a pussy to show them that. But sometimes, pussies can be so full of shit that they become assholes themselves... because pussies are an inch and half away from ass holes. I don't know much about this crazy, crazy world, but I do know this: If you don't let us fuck this asshole, we're going to have our dicks and pussies all covered in shit!


----------



## Bullethighway (Feb 12, 2015)

calicat said:


> I
> I have had no issues. Except for the fact that USPS is closing a lot of postal locations and switching hubs which affects overall delivery time to and from there. I can understand your apprehensiveness though. The bait and switch scenario well I could not say its not occurring nor could I say it is. By my experience it appears if you are after a sought after strain then you better have a first, second, and third choice and tell HNAmigo. If you do not get what you were initially coveting then there are only two viable options either return your method of payment or fill the order with something else.


I read somewhere someone said that


But anyhow
sent my moneyorder
Went out for delivery yesterday morning
wednesday morning
Its now thursday night and still not delivered
According to tracking

You or anyone else had this happen


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 12, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> Mr_Mustache , was that plant your Sorcerers Apprentice you posted on the page before this? And if so, what all can you tell me about it?
> 
> Thanks


I really dig it. Great yields, nice coloring, good stone. Sour purple skittle taste.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 12, 2015)

Sitting here puffing, dreaming. It's my dream to make it to the Legends of Hashish dinner one day. Maybe as early as 2017. I am confident I can do it, especially with the right strain.

Help me out Bodhi Brothers (and possibly Sisters). What are some Bodhi strains offering pheno's of the tastiest flavors and most amazing high's. I'm going to say the flavors are going to be equally as important as the high itself. Something that might wow or amaze someone who is sampling 30 or so hashes in an evening and better yet one that would cut through and overpower whatever you previously toked.


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Feb 13, 2015)

Just curious if anyone has any experience with the blockhead bx. All I can find is just the one pic of the plant that is on the ad.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 13, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> It's cool. You've only been posting that same pic for a few years now. LOL.


Funny that seeing as that Haze was cropped ten months ago. And I do believe this proves you are Brek dont it Bushy. Bushybush aka Brek aka Mr Mustache aka my bud dick is the biggest. Fact remains that is a 230 gram dry cola so yeeeeah try make your buds look big to me loooooooool. How many pics of my Haze cut do you want me to take and upload when one tells the story already? Or does that pic make you feel inadequate and flimsy?...


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 13, 2015)

Cougar milk day 46 since flip(3 phenos)


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Feb 13, 2015)

mane2008 said:


> Cougar milk day 46 since flip(3 phenos)
> View attachment 3350325 View attachment 3350331 View attachment 3350332 View attachment 3350327


Looks awesome and nice avatar

Pinky and thumb to my jet life people


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Funny that seeing as that Haze was cropped ten months ago. And I do believe this proves you are Brek dont it Bushy. Bushybush aka Brek aka Mr Mustache aka my bud dick is the biggest..


You didn't know?



Mad Hamish said:


> Fact remains that is a 230 gram dry cola so yeeeeah try make your buds look big to me loooooooool.
> 
> .


230 gram colas, or l'il tiger's 50 gr colas have to be broken down to teeny tiny buds to be smoked....right? To be jarred also....right? This is never an issue when growing the teeny tinys.  



Mad Hamish said:


> does that pic make you feel inadequate and flimsy?...


----------



## calicat (Feb 13, 2015)

Bullethighway said:


> I read somewhere someone said that
> 
> 
> But anyhow
> ...


Yes its because of the USPS restructuring. Affects all aspects of delivery.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 13, 2015)

Some plants make totem poles, some don't. Just the way she goes. 

My TER is a cola maker, I'm excited for her to finish. Got some males to remove tonight and my finicky snow queen is getting the axe tonight. Not sure if she will be ran again but I've got a clone and I'll find out once I stop my cannabis sabbatical soon.


----------



## ewoods22 (Feb 13, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> And Cannazon has Dream Beaver in stock. I think Dream Beaver is gonna be something special too.


grew it out once very nice smoke


----------



## ewoods22 (Feb 13, 2015)

calicat said:


> What I had to do is contact the CC company. Lift the ban and you are ready to rock and roll. If that does not work then you could purchase loadable debit cards or utilize bit coins. Good luck.


thank you


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 13, 2015)

ewoods22 said:


> grew it out once very nice smoke


How many ladies did you have? Any details on the grow or smoke? I have a pack waiting and am pondering grabbing one or 2 more just in case I fail at cloning or something.


----------



## calicat (Feb 13, 2015)

Yw


----------



## calicat (Feb 13, 2015)

Cherry Mountain. Undisclosed generation clone run. Photoperiod switch. Full term will be under 440 CLW Solar Storm Led. Ty again broski .


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 13, 2015)

Ah let's not start shit again in this thread. I'm enjoying sticking to cannabis topics instead of attacking one another. We are all here because of our love of the green leaf and we all benefit from one another.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 13, 2015)

sum blockhead bx had straight concord grape smell and taste a very wonderful strain


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 13, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> But I like banjos!


Not THESE kinda banjos

But yeah. Let's keep it cannabis. Even I'm tired of it. Using MH as the thread punching bag is even wearing thin. (remember when stow publicly asked everyone to stop making fun of MH cause he felt bad!? Classic.) Everyone hates those 2 in here so they decided to form the unholy alliance! BAHAHAH. Cute shit.

Solos stash x sour bubble. Have a cannabis! You'll feel better.


----------



## Ham Sammich (Feb 13, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Not THESE kinda banjos
> 
> But yeah. Let's keep it cannabis. Even I'm tired of it. Using MH as the thread punching bag is even wearing thin. (remember when stow publicly asked everyone to stop making fun of MH cause he felt bad!? Classic.)
> View attachment 3350486
> Solos stash x sour bubble. Have a cannabis! You'll feel better.


HOLY BALLS!! INSANE frost on that gal mate!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 13, 2015)

i respect a breeder that makes sure the description reflects the product


----------



## joeshivo (Feb 13, 2015)

This thread has so much win going on in here.. Drama.. Great bud... The only thing missing is popcorn


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 13, 2015)

With poly hybrids, I think "fitting the description" can be difficult. Granted I've had a few of B's F1 plants that were pretty uniform. All in all, I just want stable plants that are fire. I'm not as picky as some folks but I can understand why people get unhappy when plants don't fit the description sold. 

Really I just look at parental lineage and go from there. I do wish breeders were more accurate with flowering time ranges. I do appreciate breeders who give out the most common types of genotypes expresses by ratio/percentage


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 13, 2015)

making a description is so easy as long as shit gets proper testing. test 100 seeds, half inhouse half out house, collect every bit of info, and summarize. in my eyes its not that difficult. germ rate, m/f ratio, flav n smell, vigor, flower time, stability, pheno expressions, and few other things im forgetting.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 13, 2015)

oh yea id prefer ever seed tested be ran from clone before the final results be reported but not necessary


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 13, 2015)

I got everything I wanted plus a Valentine!
 

Awe, Volunteer Jay really does love me!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 13, 2015)

nice choices ^^^^^^^^ damn bro I ant even ever heard of dream temple, u got to do a grow j on that one


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 13, 2015)

Very nice pickup Al!


----------



## genuity (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice new additions Al..


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 13, 2015)

Ham Sammich said:


> HOLY BALLS!! INSANE frost on that gal mate!


Oh jesus. Don't you think one of you is more than enough?

Are you gonna start arguing with YOURSELF? LOL


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 13, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> No problem Chismoso.





mr mustache said:


> Oh jesus. Don't you think one of you is more than enough?


LMAO!! Too funny!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 13, 2015)

View attachment 3350561

Awe, Volunteer Jay really does love me! [/QUOTE]heres the 2, 97 bluemoonshine and northrnlights #5 ladies I had nice plants, a plus


----------



## DoctorFrost (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks Mr_Mustache. I have 2 packs of sorcerers apprentice, debating another pack. I think it bumped up to being ran next round. I appreciate the info. Did you only run 1?

And those are good choices, I wish I had more money for the 97 BM x Purp NL5. And a few others. 

I seen the vault is getting some new strains next week. Like Jahruba (Jamaican x aruba) and Chocolate Trip F2, I'd have to look at them again. But the freebies really interested me. NL6 x Appy , Bubbashine x everything (Don't know if that means it was pollinated by everything or not) and Synergy.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 13, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I got everything I wanted plus a Valentine!
> View attachment 3350561
> 
> Awe, Volunteer Jay really does love me!


Holy smokes Al. Nice haul..... I've never heard of a couple of them


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 13, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> Thanks Mr_Mustache. I have 2 packs of sorcerers apprentice, debating another pack. I think its bumped up to being ran next round. I appreciate the info. Did you only run 1?
> 
> And those are good choices, I wish I had more money for the 97 BM x Purp NL5. And a few others.
> 
> I seen the vault is getting some new strains next week. Like Jahruba (Jamaican x aruba) and Chocolate Trip F2, I'd have to look at them again. But the freebies really interested me. NL6 x Appy , Bubbashine x everything (Don't know if that means it was pollinated by everything or not) and Synergy.


Do they have a newsletter or something you cam sign up for? Was just curious how you knew what they are getting next week. Or do they post this kinda stuff on ig? Dont have an ig account if thats the case.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Feb 13, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Do they have a newsletter or something you cam sign up for? Was just curious how you knew what they are getting next week. Or do they post this kinda stuff on ig? Dont have an ig account if thats the case.


IG. Just create one. It's an easy way to follow several seedbanks actually including SVOC and Firestax


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 13, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> IG. Just create one. It's an easy way to follow several seedbanks actually including SVOC and Firestax


Ehh I guess no harm no foul so long as I dont post any pics. just use my dud email account.


----------



## genuity (Feb 13, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Ehh I guess no harm no foul so long as I dont post any pics. just use my dud email account.


That's it......easy.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 13, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Ah let's not start shit again in this thread. I'm enjoying sticking to cannabis topics instead of attacking one another. We are all here because of our love of the green leaf and we all benefit from one another.


You are right. I am very grumpy this week, if you follow international politics you will know why at this point I feel like apologising for the existence of my CUNTry... I will excercise more self control. I was venting and it is not cool.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 13, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> This thread has so much win going on in here.. Drama.. Great bud... The only thing missing is porn


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 14, 2015)

Hahahaha now its really funny because the watched threads show 'ignored member' as the last post. I figured its pretty apt, the Guy's member has probably been ignored a little too long. Could be the half a haircut. Why does it still show the persons face and then the text block as 'ignored content' I don't know. I ignore somebody I dont want to see their face.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 14, 2015)

I was telling you even though I think you're a hack...those profiles are not me. Guess others share my sentiments.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 14, 2015)

Some Bodhi OG Synthesis lines...Chopped, dropped then copped with a QUICKness. The Bodhi shit NEVER stays on the shelf. (unfortunately these GGG strains are ALL still here. I'm not a salesman. I let the custies choose. Just sayin.)

Oh, Come visit whenever. I've got extra rooms, extra snowboards, skis, kayaks, paddleboards etc. Let's DO THIS.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 14, 2015)

Man that's a nice supply of bud! I really need to just say fuck it and smoke. I just have a feeling as soon as I do an opportunity will come up and I'll have to deal with pissing in a cup. Out of all the drugs I dabble in illegally (opiates not scripted to me, benzos and amphetamines) I have to worry about a damn safe plant that makes my life infinity better than those. Thankfully I'm not fat and can clean up fast but for fucks sakes, even though I can show a script for my opiates and I can't be denied hiring I have no such safety with cannabis.

Mr Mustache, are you causing trouble? I can't imagine you don't know how to use proxies/switch up IP addresses? I thought you were behaving my friend.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 14, 2015)

Stasche..... what's your tastiest Bodhi experience?

Ty..... I'd love to know yours too. You mentioned before you are big into flavors.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 14, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3350914View attachment 3350920 View attachment 3350921 View attachment 3350922 View attachment 3350919 View attachment 3350915 View attachment 3350918
> 
> Some Bodhi OG Synthesis lines...Chopped, dropped then copped with a QUICKness. The Bodhi shit NEVER stays on the shelf. (unfortunately these GGG strains are ALL still here. I'm not a salesman. I let the custies choose. Just sayin.)
> 
> Oh, Come visit whenever. I've got extra rooms, extra snowboards, skis, kayaks, paddleboards etc. Let's DO THIS.


killin it bro


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 14, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Stasche..... what's your tastiest Bodhi experience?
> 
> Ty..... I'd love to know yours too. You mentioned before you are big into flavors.


I'm big into flavors of all kinds. I don't really have preferences like some folks do. My rule of thumb is basically don't be boring and one dimensional in aroma. Now I know some people like aromas to match tastes but that's not a huge deal for me either. 

Probably the most unique and interesting one from Bodhi I've came across is the White Lotus I've ran across. It has an exquisite vanilla aroma and taste. I really find that to be fantastic.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I'm big into flavors of all kinds. I don't really have preferences like some folks do. My rule of thumb is basically don't be boring and one dimensional in aroma. Now I know some people like aromas to match tastes but that's not a huge deal for me either.
> 
> Probably the most unique and interesting one from Bodhi I've came across is the White Lotus I've ran across. It has an exquisite vanilla aroma and taste. I really find that to be fantastic.


the goji og has a nice smell and taste that I like a lot and of course u guys know I love the taste of bluedream x g13hp I think its named blueberry hashplant, im smokeing it right now I thought it was all gone but my women pinch my stash for me and gives it to me when im running low it taste justlike blueberry muffins I shit u not and the high is wonderful I can actually concentrait and stay busy, its a good spring cleaning type of high get shit done


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I'm big into flavors of all kinds. I don't really have preferences like some folks do. My rule of thumb is basically don't be boring and one dimensional in aroma. Now I know some people like aromas to match tastes but that's not a huge deal for me either.
> 
> Probably the most unique and interesting one from Bodhi I've came across is the White Lotus I've ran across. It has an exquisite vanilla aroma and taste. I really find that to be fantastic.


Damn that sounds like it would make a wonderful hash experience. Exquisite is exactly what I'm looking for and I'm a sucker for Vanilla. 

Hopefully the beans are still floating about. Any other suggestions?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 14, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> the goji og has a nice smell and taste that I like a lot and of course u guys know I love the taste of bluedream x g13hp I think its named blueberry hashplant, im smokeing it right now I thought it was all gone but my women pinch my stash for me and gives it to me when im running low it taste justlike blueberry muffins I shit u not and the high is wonderful I can actually concentrait and stay busy, its a good spring cleaning type of high get shit done


Damn. Blue Dream is one of the top strains on my want to try list so that sounds damn nice. Not out for sale though is it?


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 14, 2015)

I make batches of hash. Rarely do I make it on a plant by plant basis. The latest on I did a single plant run was the Malawi I chopped down early. That hash is amazing, floral and hints of anise. Eyes rocket open after a hit of it. Really makes me wanna grow those proper style, took them down probably three to four weeks early but they were so interesting in that part of the plant was finishing and new flowers kept blooming. 

Superstitious had a very interesting lemon and candy aroma. Very uniform plants and I kinda regret not keeping the one. A great day time smoke, well balanced indica/sativa. My main bitch is SSDD.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 14, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Damn. Blue Dream is one of the top strains on my want to try list so that sounds damn nice. Not out for sale though is it?


yeah I think it is I thought I saw it on seedvaultofcalifornia its named blueberry hashplant its bluedream x 88g13hp it really is a nice plant top #10 I bet its a hugh yielder outdoors I got 2 left that are for outdoors I cant wait, watch them be both males hahaha


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm not getting anything when I google Seed Vault of California. :O

Got a link?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 14, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm not getting anything when I google Seed Vault of California. :O
> 
> Got a link?


ill find his email you have to email him and ask for a strain lists and he will send u a list of whats in stock


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Probably the most unique and interesting one from Bodhi I've came across is the White Lotus I've ran across. It has an exquisite vanilla aroma and taste. I really find that to be fantastic.



MMMmmm. That sounds delicious! Vanilla is a flav that I have not stumbled upon yet...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 14, 2015)

its [email protected], hes has Bodhi, exotic, greenpoint, og raskals, csi Humboldt, bog and loompa and its cash only I think


----------



## DustyNugs (Feb 14, 2015)

Just trying to pop in with a quick update.

First run of my Tigers milk #2 about 6 weeks 12/12, reminds me of my SSDD#3. Smells of hash/og rank, not so much coffee/dirt
 

I have two Giesel/Appy testers at about 2 weeks 12/12. Both are light lime green, but #1 is stacking the frost early.
 
Giesel x Appy #1
 

Giesel x Appy 3 ( pain in the ass to clone )

 

Sensi x Deadly G's ( no balls yet...)

 

Sensi/DG 3 ( more bushy than #2 )

 

Sensi/DG#2


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 14, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> its [email protected], hes has Bodhi, exotic, greenpoint, og raskals, csi Humboldt, bog and loompa and its cash only I think


Cheers I hope he ships to Canada. Looks like a decent stock list.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 14, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> yeah I think it is I thought I saw it on seedvaultofcalifornia its named blueberry hashplant its bluedream x 88g13hp it really is a nice plant top #10 I bet its a hugh yielder outdoors I got 2 left that are for outdoors I cant wait, watch them be both males hahaha


I've got to get a pack of these. When someone like you (who has run 50,000 seeds) speaks highly of a strain I take note. I'd say 3/4's of my seed stash is directly from experienced growers complimenting a strain.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 14, 2015)

they are nice I got another one in flower and im amazed how uniformed they are all 3 look a like only difference is one is all blueberry muffin funk and the other is more spicey with a hint of blueberry I really do like her but shit everything Bodhi touches turn out amazeing the 97 bluemoonshines x purple northern lights where awesome also ill have to say again top 10 Bodhi almost owns my whole list hahaha


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> MMMmmm. That sounds delicious! Vanilla is a flav that I have not stumbled upon yet...


We need to get together ; )

How would you describe the one SSDD? I know you've had a couple


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've got to get a pack of these. When someone like you (who has run 50,000 seeds) speaks highly of a strain I take note. I'd say 3/4's of my seed stash is directly from experienced growers complimenting a strain.


Haha I went and bought 3 packs of Killing Fields because I seen kgp put it on his top 5 list. I'm still trying to figure out who are the people to take not of around here though. 

I'll take note of big worm if he runs seed like that.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 14, 2015)

did u like killing fields the pic of the plant looks kill , was eyeing, one of my top 5 is kosherkush I don't know if I got a dank phenol or its just kill but it was stinky and strong almost to strong made me paronoid


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 14, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> We need to get together ; )
> 
> How would you describe the one SSDD? I know you've had a couple


I've only seen 3 females. Your keeper, and two from seed. The one I'm keeping around is similar to yours, but it has a more pronounced berry/sweet smell and is a tad stronger than yours. Unfortunately the smell doesn't carry over to the taste. The other one is a more squat Bubba dom pheno, but it lacks any real discernable scent.... but has a nice buzz to it though. I haven't come across that buttered blueberry muffin pheno... but I'm sitting on 20 F2's so hopefully it's buried somewhere in there!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 14, 2015)

fuckin nugz were so hard u could knock people out with it hahaha blueberry hash plant


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 14, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> did u like killing fields the pic of the plant looks kill , was eyeing, one of my top 5 is kosherkush I don't know if I got a dank phenol or its just kill but it was stinky and strong almost to strong made me paronoid


I haven't run it yet. Just recently purchased it. I started last year with mostly PeakseedsBC. Very pleased. Can't wait to revisit some of them for a 2nd and 3rd time. This year I'm gonna do lots of Bodhi and checking out a few others. Sannie, Dynasty, Greenpoint and lately praise of Karma has caught my attention, although I don't know what kind of karma there is surrounding biker cuts. 

The Peak beans were such a good value I felt at liberty to freely run them but I'm going to start cloning my bodhi stuff in case I find something great. Pretty much going to try to clone everything from now on because there were 2 plants I am sad to have not cloned from Peak.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 14, 2015)

The Peak beans were such a good value I felt at liberty to freely run them but I'm going to start cloning my bodhi stuff in case I find something great. Pretty much going to try to clone everything because there were 2 plants I am sad to have not cloned from Peak.[/QUOTE]
I got sourjack from karma on the way cause the pics of the plants the leaves were so pretty have u seen it fuckin sweet looking, sum pics of the 97 bluemoonshines x purple northern lights #5 these lady are sexyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 14, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm still trying to figure out who are the people to take note of around here though.


Haha! Tough to sort fact from fiction sometimes. I tend to pay attention to people that run a lot of seeds, and have no affiliation with any breeders. Not to say that testers can't give you good info, but I think it's human nature to sugar coat things a bit when there is a personal relationship at play.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 14, 2015)

Damn that is sexy! I haven't seen any pics of the Karma Sourjack not that I know of but been seeing some good praise of them lately.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 14, 2015)

Gotta feed my tester babies their first feed today. They are 12 days old. I put em under the Metal Halide yesterday.

I'm really hoping they are going to turn out good. Seems like the G13/HP dad is pretty solid ya? He has released some strains with this? I guess it's all up to the moms and how well the dna mixes..... or something like that.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 14, 2015)

after fan leaves were removed


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 14, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Stasche..... what's your tastiest Bodhi experience?
> 
> Ty..... I'd love to know yours too. You mentioned before you are big into flavors.


Sheesh. Tough question. Blood Orange,Lucky Charms, ATF, Sorcerers Apprentice are the ones that first come to mind. 

I'ma say this one more time too. Those profiles are not me. Do I find them really funny? Hell yes. But I even messaged Mad saying they honestly are not me. I have a few suspects I think it may be. (it's even been suggested it's Amos.lol) But naw. Not me.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 14, 2015)

my 2nd bluedream x 88g13hp just like the other rock hard nugz


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 14, 2015)

What size pots are those bigworm6969 and what kind of veg time do you give them? Also what kind of medium?

Those are inspiring.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 14, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3350914View attachment 3350920 View attachment 3350921 View attachment 3350922 View attachment 3350919 View attachment 3350915 View attachment 3350918


I've never so much as put a ski on, but that picture makes me want to get my winter xgame on lol



bigworm6969 said:


> my 2nd bluedream x 88g13hp just like the other rock hard nugzView attachment 3351209 View attachment 3351211


You _always_ amaze me with the colors your plants take.. Good stuff player!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 14, 2015)

I used to be straight hydro but I converted over to the custom supersoil I use 5 gallons pots base soil is roots with perlite, vermiculite, bat gunano, worm casting, dolitmite lime, epsiom salt, azomite, humic powder, crab shells, fish bone meal, alfafa meal, blood meal, bone meal, misqiuto bits, green sand, I recycle my soil so every other grow I top off with amendments oh yeah I add mycros and I feed with teas every other water, I mix up 2 big ass totes and add 2 gallon of tea and let sit for a 3-4 weeks, this grow im tring out gh organic line so I feed tea then water then gh then water and back to tea, so far no big difference, I guess my tea does the job good enough


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 14, 2015)

oh shit my bad veg time is about 4-5 weeks depending how fast they grow usually I like to flower at 3 to 4 foot but I lately I been flipping them at 2-3, I start out in solo cups then up to 1 and a half gallon pots under a 150 watt hps, then into the 5 gallon and under the 1000 watt light, I need to veg them for 2 months then flower and get 6-7 zips instead of 2-3


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 14, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> oh shit my bad veg time is about 4-5 weeks depending how fast they grow usually I like to flower at 3 to 4 foot but I lately I been flipping them at 2-3, I start out in solo cups then up to 1 and a half gallon pots under a 150 watt hps, then into the 5 gallon and under the 1000 watt light, I need to veg them for 2 months then flower and get 6-7 zips instead of 2-3


Cheers how big of a pot do you think you'd step it up to if you vegged for 2 months? 7 gal?


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 14, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> oh shit my bad veg time is about 4-5 weeks depending how fast they grow usually I like to flower at 3 to 4 foot but I lately I been flipping them at 2-3, I start out in solo cups then up to 1 and a half gallon pots under a 150 watt hps, then into the 5 gallon and under the 1000 watt light, I need to veg them for 2 months then flower and get 6-7 zips instead of 2-3


Damn that is some nice growth in a short period of time. What kind of lamp are you using for veg?
it usually takes me six weeks to get to about a foot and half in veg, but I'm running a simple T5.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 14, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> killin it bro


RIGHT BACK AT YA!


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 14, 2015)

Male round up from left to right:
Afkan x 88GHP #2
Lemon Zinger #1
TER #4

So we've had 1 out of 4 (rest unknown) Afkan x 88GHP male
2/4 Lemon Zinger male, 2 females, one female flowering now
3/4 TER male. That's a terrible rate but at least I have one female.

 

My cat fucking loves eating leaves so he is in heaven right now. Thankfully he's got no interest in flowers


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 14, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Cheers how big of a pot do you think you'd step it up to if you vegged for 2 months? 7 gal?


a 7 or 10 gallon would be a beast I use hid for everything except clones I do use a t5 in my little veg closet but I rotate the plants from under the t5 to the hps, I like my t5 but it does take for ever to veg a plant if I had the room I would grow seedlings and veg under a 1000 watt shit when I did hydro I could get 40 inch fat stem plants in 3 weeks but that's with co2 I swear my one plant was growing 3 inches a day


----------



## v.s one (Feb 14, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3350914View attachment 3350920 View attachment 3350921 View attachment 3350922 View attachment 3350919 View attachment 3350915 View attachment 3350918
> 
> Some Bodhi OG Synthesis lines...Chopped, dropped then copped with a QUICKness. The Bodhi shit NEVER stays on the shelf. (unfortunately these GGG strains are ALL still here. I'm not a salesman. I let the custies choose. Just sayin.)
> 
> Oh, Come visit whenever. I've got extra rooms, extra snowboards, skis, kayaks, paddleboards etc. Let's DO THIS.


 That's some nice outdoor bud photography.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 15, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> my 2nd bluedream x 88g13hp just like the other rock hard nugzView attachment 3351209 View attachment 3351211


Been following your runs on Breedbay, I don't comment much following too many threads quite a read every day. But dude, you be KILLING it lately. Hot damn.


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 15, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Looks awesome and nice avatar
> 
> Pinky and thumb to my jet life people


Thanks man. LIFE


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 15, 2015)

thanks everybody Bodhi is a beast sure hope I can learn somethings from him and jaws


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 15, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> gifts from a very special friend
> View attachment 3351755


Lots of Black Cherry Soda - did you ever get that pheno from TGA? My Ace of Spades has a modest amount that's noticeable, but not dominant.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 15, 2015)

yup I did aos and plushberry loved them both, they were the most pretties plants I ever seen at that time, one of them thru sum bananas I cant remember which one but the aos was a big yielder for me I cant wait to pop these babies


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 15, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> yup I did aos and plushberry loved them both, they were the most pretties plants I ever seen at that time, one of them thru sum bananas I cant remember which one but the aos was a big yielder for me I cant wait to pop these babies


Ace was a big yielder, definitely. I found about a dozen stray beans in the harvest, and am running a couple of them, as is an amigo I shared them with. All girls, and all looking fine just past 4 wks 12/12. Looking to move on to some Jack Skellington for the next TGA pop.

I hope you'll find or create a thread when you get the Jaws gear growing. I have big interest in what you pull out.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 15, 2015)

will do im wondering why nobody told me about the superstious plant I had sent skunk mag its up on shot vs shot, help brother out and vote for me thanks


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 15, 2015)

How do you guys get onto the Bay? Do you need a referral? I signed up once and my account was never activated. 


Scratch that all. My account was activated months ago.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 15, 2015)

try again I didn't have any problems


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> How do you guys get onto the Bay? Do you need a referral? I signed up once and my account was never activated.


Sometimes they are fast about it,but most they need to be reminded....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah damn it was activated in November. I probably checked last the day before it got activated.


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yeah damn it was activated in November. I probably checked last the day before it got activated.


Hahahaha....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 15, 2015)

Bodhi tester babies are coming along well. They've perked up a bit after their first feed @200 ppm. They were looking a little lame and they are in 20% rh. I desperately need to go buy a filter for my humidifier. Got em 26 inches away from the Metal Halide. I want to test my LED badly but I know the MH works great for veg and I was more planning to use the LED sandwiched between 2 HPS. Just want to play with my new toy.

And I did a run of ice hash last night also. Seems like one of my best to date. Terpalicious! Figured I'd share that as well on my fav thread.



Look at this super stubby


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 15, 2015)

nice tester comeing along good and the hash looks killer, heres sum breakfast for champions


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 15, 2015)

Bodhi 4 Breakfast


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 15, 2015)

What up bodhi fam. Will post some pictures I took last week that I have been meaning to post when I get done at work. 
Bigworm, I was looking on ig at the packs of bodhi that they just got in at seedvaultofcali and it looks like you are right. Blueberry hashplant is the testers you grew and I am growing bout to flip this week. I am definitely taking clones now if B already decided to release this and "red eye jedi" the skywalker tester I am germing after I take cuts of the blueberry hashplant. It looks like I have 7/10 females, will try to confirm this tonight. 

Trying to put together and order from seed vault of cali with 3 strains so I can get the free synergy. moontang and clusterfunk are for sure but the third is a toughie since they dont have goji, ssdd, or lucky in stock since those would be my easy choices.... so black triangle, chem3/app, or bingo pajama?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 15, 2015)

ssssssweet I was eyeing that red jedi the name alone is going to make me jack the price to 400 an oz, aaahahahaha sikkke just messing but yeah lets see them pics brah


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 15, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Bodhi 4 Breakfast


yeas a mix of blueberry hash plant and my purple voodoo f2, oh yeahhh


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 15, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> ssssssweet I was eyeing that red jedi the name alone is going to make me jack the price to 400 an oz, aaahahahaha sikkke just messing but yeah lets see them pics brah


Well whats weird is I told ms.b when I emailed them about testers to see the ones they wanted to see tested that not many asked for. So it just struck me as odd that the 2 testers I got are both released now lol. Cool by me, just wish I could have gotten him feedback quicker.
And I will grab a pic of the blueberry hashplant testers tonight so yiu can all see how much they have taken off since being put in 5 gals. last week


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 15, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Well whats weird is I told ms.b when I emailed them about testers to see the ones they wanted to see tested that not many asked for. So it just struck me as odd that the 2 testers I got are both released now lol. Cool by me, just wish I could have gotten him feedback quicker.
> And I will grab a pic of the blueberry hashplant testers tonight so yiu can all see how much they have taken off since being put in 5 gals. last week


Bodhi and family are awesome, I cant eve begin to count how many people Bodhi gave out testers and free seeds to, im my book hes the man and inspires me to be more humble, im mean im getting ready to buy some more Bodhi seeds just to keep the positive vibes going


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 15, 2015)

For real though have yet to come across breeder that has been on the net as long as him and has ZERO drama. Hope to meet him at a cup soon here, wish they would post the dates of the sanfran cup already those lazy mofos. Wanna start making arrangements soon and take off work.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 15, 2015)

I want to go to the one in colrado, its less of a drive cause im not getting on any fuckin plane, I think its 420, does anybody know if Bodhi and family go to this one


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 15, 2015)

That one would be easier but have heard it is quite the clusterfuck since legalization. Although not having to get a med card is a plus. Idk I am not deadset on the san fran one but I am going to a cup this year fo sho.


----------



## calicat (Feb 15, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Well whats weird is I told ms.b when I emailed them about testers to see the ones they wanted to see tested that not many asked for. So it just struck me as odd that the 2 testers I got are both released now lol. Cool by me, just wish I could have gotten him feedback quicker.
> And I will grab a pic of the blueberry hashplant testers tonight so yiu can all see how much they have taken off since being put in 5 gals. last week


Do not quote me on this. But I believe our resident moderator tested that strain many moons ago..Hellraiser30.


----------



## calicat (Feb 15, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> For real though have yet to come across breeder that has been on the net as long as him and has ZERO drama. Hope to meet him at a cup soon here, wish they would post the dates of the sanfran cup already those lazy mofos. Wanna start making arrangements soon and take off work.


They do not. Every year it is the same thing. The dates change a lot as well. Heck those jackals are so paranoid that entry drops are announced last minute and entrants have to scramble to get to those hubs.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 15, 2015)

I tested the red eye jedi some time ago! Overall it was a nightmare of sorts. Super tall plants and it threw a few nanners from every pheno. But i found out why and corrected 
The light leak and removed a fan that was blasting the plants to hard. The smoke was outstanding! The hash profile in it was like nothing i have ever found. Dont let the nanners scare you guys off from running them (that was my bad!) i liked it so much i scored 2 more packs off seedvaultca to dive back into it. 

Super oldschool funk and super smooth! Love smoking that one. Feel free to ask me anything about those tests i did. I 
Even emailed bodhi to beg for more when i herd he was gunna scrap the deadly g projects lol. But alass he a year later dropped some more


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 15, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> That one would be easier but have heard it is quite the clusterfuck since legalization. Although not having to get a med card is a plus. Idk I am not deadset on the san fran one but I am going to a cup this year fo sho.


Michigan is pretty close to you. Good chance you'd head home with some nice clone-only's too....


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Michigan is pretty close to you. Good chance you'd head home with some nice clone-only's too....


Yeah I was looking at going there as well. Had heard at some point that you guys have better festis than the cup as far as weed shows go. Of course the name of it is escaping me at the moment lol. But I have not ruled that out, got a good amount of vaca time from work this year and I plan on using it all.
Here is a shot of the blueberry hashplant testers right after I finished their transplant and then the second is today.
  
And here is some pics of the hash I made last weekend. I did not have enough trim to seperate it out by strain unfortunately but the mix of flavors is really quite amazing and coats your mouth with that initial inhale. I can dab the 73u, but my nail is not very big so I can not do big dabs or it loses heat. There is not a whole lot of the hash left since I am a fiend for that shit lol.
Here is a shot of what I have left now, trying to save this so I can press it this week frenchy style then smoke some with a friend at his place this weekend when I visit. The second shot is what it looked like the night I ran it, couldn't cut it up it was so gooey. Never had it be so hard to work with lol. Its not quite as good as the stuff @D_Urbmon has been posting but I am getting there.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey I been using just the frame for my tent also! Those things are like ovens and they are impossible to get in there with the plants and lights hanging and all, so I said to hell with the exterior.

That is some super gooey hash. Looks like you might have made it from fresh material which was then frozen?


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 15, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Hey I been using just the frame for my tent also! Those things are like ovens and they are impossible to get in there with the plants and lights hanging and all, so I said to hell with the exterior.
> 
> That is some super gooey hash. Looks like you might have made it from fresh material which was then frozen?


Nah it was from the sugar trim I get on my final trim after they have dried for about 5 days. It is super gooey though. It was frozen though just to contain the smell. I think it turned out real pure this time around because like all the ice I used melted for the most part and the water was just cold as shit so no ice beating up the leaf matter just heads falling off. Most of my pull was in the 120 bag which seems kinda weird but it smokes fire so whatevs.
And I would use the tent if I had it lol, my fucking stepmom chucked it when I was storing it at my pops. It was in a black garbage bag so she thought it was garbage . My other frame that I use though is because that is the first one I bought and the tent ripped pretty gnar the last time I went to move it so I just said screw it and still use the frame. Can't bring myself to throw the frame away when I can use it fine without the tent on it.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 15, 2015)

Haha yes those frames are handy for hanging lights. My hoods aren't air cooled so I just find no matter what it get's too hot in the tent, even with massive overkill exhaust and fresh air intake fans.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 15, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I got everything I wanted plus a Valentine!
> View attachment 3350561
> 
> Awe, Volunteer Jay really does love me!


Just realized the 97 blue moonshine had two extras!


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 15, 2015)

Well boys I walked out of the casino 380 to the good tonight. So I am going ham on this order to seedvaultofca


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 16, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Well boys I walked out of the casino 380 to the good tonight. So I am going ham on this order to seedvaultofca


Haha! That was the deal with my order only the scratch came from scratchers.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 16, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Well boys I walked out of the casino 380 to the good tonight. So I am going ham on this order to seedvaultofca


lol but how much did you lose last time.. Ahh fug it MAKE IT RAIN!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 16, 2015)

I can honestly say I have only walked out losing all the money I went with (I never go with more than a 100) 2 times. I usually walk out even or a little up.Never big wins which iswhat last night kinda was. Usually just go cus im bored lol, its just bingo slot place like 10 miles from my house.

I decided to order moontang, clusterfunk and temple of larry. Asking them to keep a hold of my order till they get the synergy freebies in to sunce I dont really want that pink lotus cross. Decided instead of getting 6 packs of bodhi I will put the extra money towards a tent so I bought a 4x4 gorilla tent last night for the blueberry hashplant to go in when it gets here. Need a new tent because I have 7 confirmed females and one that I am almoat hoping is a boy now lol.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 16, 2015)

For those of you that don't use bags, how do you sterilize your pots between grows? I had a very small population of fungus gnats last go around and I'd prefer to eliminate the possibility of them coming back.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 16, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> For those ofyou that don't use bags, how do you sterilize your pots between grows? I had a very small population of fungus gnats last go around and I'd prefer to eliminate the possibility of them coming back.


I just use a pretty diluted water bleach mix and a brillo pad in my bath tub. I use the same kinda mix on my tents to disinfect.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 16, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I just use a pretty diluted water bleach mix and a brillo pad in my bath tub. I use the same kinda mix on my tents to disinfect.


Any alternatives for bleach? I can't recall ever having bought any bleach so I don't think we have any.

How about vinegar? I use vinegar all the time in aquarium equip.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 16, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Any alternatives for bleach? I can't recall ever having bought any bleach so I don't think we have any.
> 
> How about vinegar? I use vinegar all the time in aquarium equip.


Have heard vinegar or h202 will work just as well, I just like the clean smell of bleach lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 16, 2015)

Smart pot: vinegar works great to remove salts then wash with hot water.
Plastic pots: dawn dish soap
Plastic bags: just throw away


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 16, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> For those of you that don't use bags, how do you sterilize your pots between grows? I had a very small population of fungus gnats last go around and I'd prefer to eliminate the possibility of them coming back.


If you add some neem seed meal and crab shell meal to your soil before sticking a clone in there it will make your plants/soil very inhospitable to bugs of all varieties. At least that's been my experience.

You could also inoculate your soil with BTI bits. These microorganisms eat gnat larvae.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 16, 2015)

fuckin gnats and there little ugly ass babies suck, ive have had them for a year maybe longer so hard to completely kill them all, my gnat population is down to a few here and there but I tried it all mosiqito bits and dunks, gnatrol, de, gonats for hydro system, yellow sticky traps and I have azomax but haven't tried it yet, these little mofo breed so damn fast the only thing that does anything to me is the top dress of de, I can actually see them hurting from it but as soon as u water it kinda doesn't work that good so u have to add more and more I put it all over to on the floors and around the pots and I take up my sticky traps and try to smash any gnats on the soil, I probably killed 5000 gnats by hand this way hahaha if u don't stay on them they will get out of control


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 16, 2015)

Lol hand to hand combat is necessary sometimes. I know I have gone through the dirt of a clone that had larvae eating Its roots and just squished any white fucker in site...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 16, 2015)

got sum mountain temple on the way I had originally ordered sum karma genetics sourjack and mr c said they were sold out wtf but im kinda glad cause I always got room for Bodhi gear and it looks like its a good yielder


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 16, 2015)

Haha I always joke about getting really high and grabbing gnats out of the air with my hands Mr Miyagi and chopstick style. Luckily I never experienced any kind of population explosion as my hand method paired with sticky traps seemed to do the job.

I do have a bottle of Azamax but I haven't even cracked it open.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> fuckin gnats and there little ugly ass babies suck, ive have had them for a year maybe longer so hard to completely kill them all..............


You used to run hydro, right BW?


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 16, 2015)

bigworm: incorporate some bacillus thuringiensis and you will never see a gnat again

try some great white myco


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 16, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Any alternatives for bleach? I can't recall ever having bought any bleach so I don't think we have any.
> 
> How about vinegar? I use vinegar all the time in aquarium equip.


^^^easy peasy my friend


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 16, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> bigworm: incorporate some bacillus thuringiensis and you will never see a gnat again


Does that go for root aphids too?????


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 16, 2015)

no just gnats. i can look up what to use for root aphids....brb

well in the book pests n diseases, root aphids arent listed specifically. i can list what to do for aphids?

i was gonna say try azamax, maye keep going longer than 3 weeks?

last thing i could find was that Beauveria _bassiana under killing aphids

http://www.atlantishydroponics.com/blog/tag/best-insecticide-for-root-aphids/ _


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 16, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> no just gnats. i can look up what to use for root aphids....brb


They keep coming back  I use captain jacks organicide and then turned it up with some aza max but they are persistant fuckers. They will be gone for weeks and then all the sudden I see a few and I go to town again.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 16, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> bigworm: incorporate some bacillus thuringiensis and you will never see a gnat again
> 
> try some great white myco


That Great White is top notch but very fucking expensive. Doesn't need a lot tho since it's so good. They have a cheaper version that missing a couple bacteria than Great White but does the same job for much less Plant Success I think it is


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 16, 2015)

orca has it as well, i list GW cause thats what i used n it worked great.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That Great White is top notch but very fucking expensive. Doesn't need a lot tho since it's so good. They have a cheaper version that missing a couple bacteria than Great White but does the same job for much less Plant Success I think it is


I use plant success in my soil


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 17, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Haha I always joke about getting really high and grabbing gnats out of the air with my hands Mr Miyagi and chopstick style. Luckily I never experienced any kind of population explosion as my hand method paired with sticky traps seemed to do the job.
> 
> I do have a bottle of Azamax but I haven't even cracked it open.


Spinosad is shockingly effective stuff too. I had some issues with gnats and I don't anymore after a couple applications.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 17, 2015)

So I haven't even been using teas, just water for a few months now. I just top dress with handfuls of EWC including live worms. Lil babies fall out of the bottom of my 5 gal smarties every couple days.. I'm thinkin this is where it's at for me.

Temple of Larry


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 17, 2015)

Here's the SSDD in all of her glory. Just a couple weeks behind the ToL.

She is sort of hard to describe but ill try.. I get a very smooth, deep, and rich, almost buttery forward note followed by slight earthen hints of sweet almost like a roasted berry with a bright and strong fuel backend.

Excited as Fuck!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 17, 2015)

The trichome coverage on that SSDD is exceptional! Damn, I need that.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 17, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> So I haven't even been using teas, just water for a few months now. I just top dress with handfuls of EWC including live worms. Lil babies fall out of the bottom of my 5 gal smarties every couple days.. I'm thinkin this is where it's at for me.
> 
> Temple of Larry
> View attachment 3353221 View attachment 3353222 View attachment 3353225


I've been rolling the same way Al. Very rarely am I using teas anymore. Just plain water with a top dress of EWC and a little fresh soil a few weeks in to flower. Ladies are lovin it.... as yours look to be too.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 17, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Here's the SSDD in all of her glory. Just a couple weeks behind the ToL.
> 
> She is sort of hard to describe but ill try.. I get a very smooth, deep, and rich, almost buttery forward note followed by slight earthen hints of sweet almost like a roasted berry with a bright and strong fuel backend.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you may have the buttered muffins pheno that everyone loves. I def have to get this one in my vault. That new Bubbashine cross that will be giving out as freebies will be fire too. Getting prepared to make that order for some new releases. The Chocolate Trip f2 is what I want the most


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've been rolling the same way Al. Very rarely am I using teas anymore. Just plain water with a top dress of EWC and a little fresh soil a few weeks in to flower. Ladies are lovin it.... as yours look to be too.


Seems like you guys have your soil mixed well if no teas are being used. Why top dress with just EWC?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Seems like you guys have your soil mixed well if no teas are being used. Why top dress with just EWC?


Microbes mainly. That's all a compost tea really does, so it's just easier to top dress once and be done with it


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Seems like you guys have your soil mixed well if no teas are being used. Why top dress with just EWC?


Plenty of bennies in there and it can have tons of extra stuff including cal/mg, nitrogen, and many good sugars just to name a select few. Plus the worms continue to compost the soil for the plants benefit though the entire bloom cycle.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Sounds like you may have the buttered muffins pheno that everyone loves. I def have to get this one in my vault. That new Bubbashine cross that will be giving out as freebies will be fire too. Getting prepared to make that order for some new releases. The Chocolate Trip f2 is what I want the most


Do you know the breakdown of that bubbashine cross?


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 17, 2015)

been going into the flower room for the last two weeks smelling my SSDD  and telling her she sure does smell good; it is a sweet, fruity smell that i couldn't place until recently. a few days ago, i was taking a few good whiffs of her and thought "blueberries." then it hit me, she smells like blueberry muffins! and, of course, i didn't take a clone on this one just to get her to flower for some smoke...she is going to be my first attempt at re-vegging a plant.
check my little girl out:


Bodhi rocks. i love when a strain description is right on!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 17, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> been going into the flower room for the last two weeks smelling my SSDD  and telling her she sure does smell good; it is a sweet, fruity smell that i couldn't place until recently. a few days ago, i was taking a few good whiffs of her and thought "blueberries." then it hit me, she smells like blueberry muffins! and, of course, i didn't take a clone on this one just to get her to flower for some smoke...she is going to be my first attempt at re-vegging a plant.
> check my little girl out:
> View attachment 3353423
> View attachment 3353422
> Bodhi rocks. i love when a strain description is right on!!


Beautiful UCG!


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Beautiful UCG!


thank you but it's all Bodhi on this one-been having some problems dialing stuff in. the genetics are amazing!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 17, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> been going into the flower room for the last two weeks smelling my SSDD  and telling her she sure does smell good; it is a sweet, fruity smell that i couldn't place until recently. a few days ago, i was taking a few good whiffs of her and thought "blueberries." then it hit me, she smells like blueberry muffins! and, of course, i didn't take a clone on this one just to get her to flower for some smoke...she is going to be my first attempt at re-vegging a plant.
> check my little girl out:
> View attachment 3353423
> View attachment 3353422
> Bodhi rocks. i love when a strain description is right on!!


Hell yeah! That looks beefier than mine with almost as much frosting. Excellent work.

That also looks like it will finish closer to the pics of the "butter cut" that I have seen - as opposed to mine. I just want mine to be fuely and smooth. A little sweetness would be killer too.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 17, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Hell yeah! That looks beefier than mine with almost as much frosting. Excellent work.
> 
> That also looks like it will finish closer to the pics of the "butter cut" that I have seen - as opposed to mine. I just want mine to be fuely and smooth. A little sweetness would killer too.


thank you. she is at seven weeks today, i think. i am counting the days until she is harvested because she sure does smell awesome! 

ETA: the pictures are from about five days ago. she is starting to pack on some weight for me!


----------



## calicat (Feb 17, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> thank you but it's all Bodhi on this one-been having some problems dialing stuff in. the genetics are amazing!


I disagree but its all good to exercise humility. Bodhi can produce great progeny; however, it was you who nursed that breathtaking SSDD .


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 17, 2015)

i dont think theres bti in plant success. i like mixing the GW in water and getting those bastards soaked...

im sure theres a generic version, just make sure its powdered so u can water it in.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 17, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i dont think theres bti in plant success. i like mixing the GW in water and getting those bastards soaked...


getting sun great white now


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 17, 2015)

calicat said:


> I disagree but its all good to exercise humility. Bodhi can produce great progeny; however, it was you who nursed that breathtaking SSDD .


thank you-that was so kind!


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 17, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> been going into the flower room for the last two weeks smelling my SSDD  and telling her she sure does smell good; it is a sweet, fruity smell that i couldn't place until recently. a few days ago, i was taking a few good whiffs of her and thought "blueberries." then it hit me, she smells like blueberry muffins! and, of course, i didn't take a clone on this one just to get her to flower for some smoke...she is going to be my first attempt at re-vegging a plant.
> check my little girl out:
> View attachment 3353423
> View attachment 3353422
> Bodhi rocks. i love when a strain description is right on!!


Leave a lot of budsites on her if you can. That'll help her be able to reveg. Not enough of them and she won't grow back. She sure does look lovely and to hear that the blueberry muffin smell is there like described just shows how much effort is put into the breeding process to make the cross


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Leave a lot of budsites on her if you can. That'll help her be able to reveg. Not enough of them and she won't grow back. She sure does look lovely and to hear that the blueberry muffin smell is there like described just shows how much effort is put into the breeding process to make the cross


was planning on taking all the buds...no? i was going to leave fan leaves and some growth on the lower part but pretty much take it all...but i will leave some if it contributes to the re-veg process.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 17, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> was planning on taking all the buds...no? i was going to leave fan leaves and some growth on the lower part but pretty much take it all...but i will leave some if it contributes to the re-veg process.


Don't take em all leave some of the real small airy popcorn buds on the bottom on. You had the right idea but you need some of the budsites on the bottom as that's where your new branches will come from. @genuity posted a reveg pic somewhere in here I think when I had asked about it a while back. All primo buds tho get those  didn't mean leave a lot of those


----------



## DoctorFrost (Feb 17, 2015)

Killin it guys! The SSDD's look amazing as usual. But the pics of that Temle Of Larry has me really excited about my pack. That plant looks like a beast! 

I too am excited about the freebies the vault is gonna give out. I wanna time my order just right to get them. Looks like they are out of the Pink Lotus and Wookie now I believe so IDK what they are handing out. A month or 2 ago I placed an order for 9 packs and got 3 packs of Greenpoint seeds as freebies instead of Bodhi. Kinda upset me because I wasn't that interested in them seeing the negative reviews at first, and just wanting as much Bodhi as I can. But hey they were still free. I already got 2 packs of synergy so I want 1 of the NL6xAppy - I bet it would be a great strain for outdoors! Appy crosses seem to do well outdoors and the NL6 should help it some. And the Bubbashine x everything has me even more excited. I really really wanna know what all it is crossed with. 

Someone that talks to Bodhi frequently care to ask him what the makeup of those seeds are? If the bubbashine was the female then it would be his prize studs I guess the Deadly G, Snow Lotus, Instant Karma, Gogi.. etc. But if it was the male... man he could have pollinated 100 different strains with it from his mother collection. I bet some very interesting things come out of that pack. But I would love to know what all it is crossed with first. So if anyone can get that info, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 18, 2015)

Weekly tester pics

 

Purple Unicorn x Yo Mama 1

 

PU x YM 2

  

These PU x YM are really budding up quite nicely.. Can't wait.


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice...I'll be keeping my eye on them PU x yo mama..


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 18, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> Killin it guys! The SSDD's look amazing as usual. But the pics of that Temle Of Larry has me really excited about my pack. That plant looks like a beast!
> 
> I too am excited about the freebies the vault is gonna give out. I wanna time my order just right to get them. Looks like they are out of the Pink Lotus and Wookie now I believe so IDK what they are handing out. A month or 2 ago I placed an order for 9 packs and got 3 packs of Greenpoint seeds as freebies instead of Bodhi. Kinda upset me because I wasn't that interested in them seeing the negative reviews at first, and just wanting as much Bodhi as I can. But hey they were still free. I already got 2 packs of synergy so I want 1 of the NL6xAppy - I bet it would be a great strain for outdoors! Appy crosses seem to do well outdoors and the NL6 should help it some. And the Bubbashine x everything has me even more excited. I really really wanna know what all it is crossed with.
> 
> Someone that talks to Bodhi frequently care to ask him what the makeup of those seeds are? If the bubbashine was the female then it would be his prize studs I guess the Deadly G, Snow Lotus, Instant Karma, Gogi.. etc. But if it was the male... man he could have pollinated 100 different strains with it from his mother collection. I bet some very interesting things come out of that pack. But I would love to know what all it is crossed with first. So if anyone can get that info, it would be greatly appreciated!


Seedvaultofca freebies are what they have a lot of in stock so sometimes they won't be Bodhi freebies as there are only so many. The Chocolate Trip f2 is what I want. Want to do some breeding with a Chocolate strain and I know this will be fire coming from Bodhi. That Bubbashine x everything or whatever it is has me peaked too. Bodhi is really killing the game and I can't wait to put more of his gear down now that I have the space to germ seeds like crazy lol

I'll have an update later on the Chem 3 x 88g13/Hashplant. Didn't wanna show them as they weren't looking too good but they've bounced back and are doing great. Got 1 female and 2/3 males so far. One of the males is Hashplant dom. I didn't top it and it's so short and squat with giant indica leaves. Another looks to be Chem 3 dom as it smells very chemmy and the leaves are much different than the Hashplant male. Gonna keep these two and put them in my 2x2 tent for breeding to see how they are. Pics later


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 18, 2015)

so i've got that itch again to buy some more seeds and was wondering if anyone knew which would be closer to the Tiger's Milk: Cougar Milk or Lion's Milk? i'm leaning toward the Cougar Milk but am not sure because both are claiming to be a close remix... thanks!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 18, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> so i've got that itch again to buy some more seeds and was wondering if anyone knew which would be closer to the Tiger's Milk: Cougar Milk or Lion's Milk? i'm leaning toward the Cougar Milk but am not sure because both are claiming to be a close remix... thanks!!


When in doubt buy em both.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 18, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> When in doubt buy em both.


you know they're both in my cart  and it is an option  but if they are both similar i'd rather pick up two different packs of Bodhi gear


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 18, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> so i've got that itch again to buy some more seeds and was wondering if anyone knew which would be closer to the Tiger's Milk: Cougar Milk or Lion's Milk? i'm leaning toward the Cougar Milk but am not sure because both are claiming to be a close remix... thanks!!


Are you looking for tigers milk? Seedvaultofca has it,I looked at ordering it.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 18, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Are you looking for tigers milk? Seedvaultofca has it,I looked at ordering it.


i've never ordered from them... is this their site: http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/

ETA: that isn't right...


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 18, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i've never ordered from them... is this their site: http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/


Nah holistic nursery is what you should look for if yiu wanna see a site, they kinda go by both names lol. Or follow them on ig. Best bet is to email them at [email protected] and ask for stock update


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 18, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Nah holistic nursery is what you should look for if yiu wanna see a site, they kinda go by both names lol. Or follow them on ig. Best bet is to email them at [email protected] and ask for stock update


thank you!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 18, 2015)

That Vault UK you linked is all good and legit for anyone that is wondering. I ordered my Dream Beavers from there. I've spoken lots with the owner. I was in contact with them nearly right from their launch. He hooked me up with lots of swag for free as well just for showing interest and showing some love. 3 t shirts, a hoodie and he even offered me a free pack of seeds med strain when I told him about my step dads cancer battle. He also takes part in cannabis activism in UK. Good folks that I'm proud to support.

Not trying to steer you away from Holistic Nursery, they have lots of Bodhi goodies not to be found elsewhere. Just had to throw that out there because Jack is so kind to me and his business is so young.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 18, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> That Vault UK you linked is all good and legit for anyone that is wondering. I ordered my Dream Beavers from there. I've spoken lots with the owner. I was in contact with them nearly right from their launch. He hooked me up with lots of swag for free as well just for showing interest and showing some love. 3 t shirts, a hoodie and he even offered me a free pack of seeds med strain when I told him about my step dads cancer battle. He also takes part in cannabis activism in UK. Good folks that I'm proud to support.
> 
> Not trying to steer you away from Holistic Nursery, they have lots of Bodhi goodies not to be found elsewhere. Just had to throw that out there because Jack is so kind to me and his business is so young.


i was on their page checking them out. they're slightly less expensive than seedsman.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 18, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> That Vault UK you linked is all good and legit for anyone that is wondering. I ordered my Dream Beavers from there. I've spoken lots with the owner. I was in contact with them nearly right from their launch. He hooked me up with lots of swag for free as well just for showing interest and showing some love. 3 t shirts, a hoodie and he even offered me a free pack of seeds med strain when I told him about my step dads cancer battle. He also takes part in cannabis activism in UK. Good folks that I'm proud to support.
> 
> Not trying to steer you away from Holistic Nursery, they have lots of Bodhi goodies not to be found elsewhere. Just had to throw that out there because Jack is so kind to me and his business is so young.


Looks good but I just can't bring myself to give a company money when they use the "urban-hippety-hop-graffiti" font. LOL. Just a strange hang up on my part.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 18, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Looks good but I just can't bring myself to give a company money when they use the "urban-hippety-hop-graffiti" font. LOL. Just a strange hang up on my part.


Haha to each their own I guess.

I have to admit though, if you are being genuine it saddens me that a font for advertising will overshadow the fact they part take in activism and push for legalization in an prohibitionist state, along with spreading the seeds.

I will admit the freebies are pretty crappy though.  But who orders for freebies?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 18, 2015)

Get your priorities straight! hahaha


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 18, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Get your priorities straight! hahaha


With SO many banks to choose from these days one can afford to be picky. Plus the LAST thing I need is more seeds! 
Half kidding. If they had something I NEEEEEDED the silly font wouldn't keep me from ordering. It just remnds me of this guy. lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 18, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> you know they're both in my cart  and it is an option  but if they are both similar i'd rather pick up two different packs of Bodhi gear


With the cuts used in the milk series almost all will be similar with slight differences. All the kush cuts used could be related.


----------



## Bullethighway (Feb 18, 2015)

I sent money
Last monday to seed vault o c
Made it to cali Wednesday
went out for delivery that morning
and still not delivered
i know calicat says mail is slow
But damn 
Guess now im worried
228 dollars
Anyone opens package can just take

Any one else order take that long
its in spring valley out for delivery
since Wednesday last week

Guess im more worried bout what i want gonna be sold out
If it does get there

What ever the problem
Its the post office
not seed vault to my knowledge


----------



## v.s one (Feb 18, 2015)

Bullethighway said:


> I sent money
> Last monday to seed vault o c
> Made it to cali Wednesday
> went out for delivery that morning
> ...


 Do they guarantee shipping?


----------



## calicat (Feb 18, 2015)

I would not fret. My last order with them almost took 10 business days. 5 days for my initial envelope to reach SVOC and 5 days for the package to reach me. Hang in there champ .


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 18, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Do they guarantee shipping?


Think he means the money never got there. If that is the case then idk. You would think it wwould get there... atleast there is a little insurance with priority but I hope your order made it safe


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2015)

He will be back at work on Monday....svoc that is.


----------



## Bullethighway (Feb 18, 2015)

calicat said:


> I would not fret. My last order with them almost took 10 business days. 5 days for my initial envelope to reach SVOC and 5 days for the package to reach me. Hang in there champ .


Its been 9 days
And my money is
i think lost in cali
Showing not delivered

Ive not gotten no email from
svoc.

Im thinking its lost
2days priority
And been 9

I just like hearing what others
have to say i guess

Can you check your tracking
Number from where u sent ur money
see if it says delievered
And from how many days from
Out for deliverry was it delivered


----------



## Bullethighway (Feb 18, 2015)

It dosent say not delivered
says
Out for delivery
sorry


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 18, 2015)

Bullethighway said:


> It dosent say not delivered
> says
> Out for delivery
> sorry


Let seedvaultofca know wassup. I'm sure they will help take care of you. Plus you may need to contact usps to see what's up


----------



## Bullethighway (Feb 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Let seedvaultofca know wassup. I'm sure they will help take care of you. Plus you may need to contact usps to see what's up


I called usps yesterday
they said they would look into it
and call me back today
not herd from them yet
still like 3 o clock over there also though

Ill wait a few more days
See what happens


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2015)

Bullethighway said:


> I called usps yesterday
> they said they would look into it
> and call me back today
> not herd from them yet
> ...


I've gifted beans to several RIU members, all via USPS with never a problem - until the last one which never arrived. Of course there's a fake return address on it, so it's likely lost in the ozone - or delivered to someone else's mailbox.

Budget cuts and bankruptcy seems to have effected performance. I'm fairly remote, yet I get incorrectly delivered mails [other people's] all the time.


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 18, 2015)

Today I was blessed with 2 female Blood Oranges confirming their sex. Along with 2 BlueberryHill x Ancient Og's( Need help naming these!)


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 18, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Today I was blessed with 2 female Blood Oranges confirming their sex. Along with 2 BlueberryHill x Ancient Og's( Need help naming these!)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2015)

[QUOTE="joeypotseed, post: 11329926, member: 884673" 2 BlueberryHill x Ancient Og's( Need help naming these!)[/QUOTE]

Ancient Blues.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 18, 2015)

Ancient Blues = Son House


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 19, 2015)

or..."Crossroads"


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 19, 2015)

"Blind Melon Chitlin' OG"


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 19, 2015)

Here's the update of Chem 3 x 88g13/Hashplant. Very short, squat and bushy. All were topped except two and they're both Hashplant dom. These have been going through it and are way behind but they are coming around. Cold weather makes me have to veg for another few weeks but it's all good. They'll be getting transplanted soon to 3gal to finish out.

Chem 3 dom male





Hashplant dom male


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 19, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> "Blind Melon Chitlin' OG"


"Rollin' and Tumblin' "


----------



## TheHermit (Feb 19, 2015)

Blood Orange F2's, 32 days of flower

Pheno 1
This one is starting to give off a hint of orange. The lemon smell still dominates though. Very similar to the f1, though not as good of a yielder.

Pheno 2
Nothing like the f1. Showing a lot of indica characteristics. Has an earthy funk similar to an og, but without the lemon. I had a thrip outbreak a few days ago that did some damage to the fan leaves. Every time I think they are gone they will show up for a day or two. I sprayed a little with neem on the fan leaves, but tried to avoid spraying the buds. Some of the pistils are turning a pinkish color.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 19, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Blood Orange F2's, 32 days of flower
> 
> Pheno 1
> This one is starting to give off a hint of orange. The lemon smell still dominates though. Very similar to the f1, though not as good of a yielder.
> ...


Are you using spinosad? I used Montery and they were gone after 1 thorough soaking.


----------



## TheHermit (Feb 19, 2015)

The neem worked. I just didn't notice them until the damage was already done. I do have spinosad and pyrethrins, but I didn't want to use them on plants a month into flower. I am starting to think it is coming with the soil. I added a couple of inches of fresh soil to only that plant, and a couple of days later it had thrips. The plant next to it had a few, but none of the others did. I put my soil on my backporch in subzero weather a few days ago. I do not know if that will make any difference, but it can't hurt to try.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 19, 2015)

Great looking veggers akhiym.

Also interesting f2's there Hermit. They look worlds apart. May I ask, is it possible to get an individual very similar to one of the original parents in creation of a f1, through the f2 generation?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 19, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> The neem worked. I just didn't notice them until the damage was already done. I do have spinosad and pyrethrins, but I didn't want to use them on plants a month into flower. I am starting to think it is coming with the soil. I added a couple of inches of fresh soil to only that plant, and a couple of days later it had thrips. The plant next to it had a few, but none of the others did. I put my soil on my backporch in subzero weather a few days ago. I do not know if that will make any difference, but it can't hurt to try.


Just avoid the buds.. The thrips pretty much do anyway, and just drench it with the spinosad.. You could spray it on the bud and I'm pretty sure a week would be fine to burn, and anything more than that you for sure wouldn't have anything to worry bout... Just knock them mothafugas out lol I hate those things.. made me feel personally filthy.


----------



## TheHermit (Feb 19, 2015)

I am not a big fan of them myself. They just seem to pop up out of nowhere every month or two. I think I might pick up some diatomaceous earth next time I am out. They all seem to be gone for now. 



D_Urbmon said:


> Great looking veggers akhiym.
> 
> Also interesting f2's there Hermit. They look worlds apart. May I ask, is it possible to get an individual very similar to one of the original parents in creation of a f1, through the f2 generation?


I have grown f2's that were very similar to the parents and some that were very different. The first pheno is showing a lot of the parents qualities. I didn't see anything similar to the second pheno, but I only grew out half a pack.


----------



## COGrown (Feb 19, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> The neem worked. I just didn't notice them until the damage was already done. I do have spinosad and pyrethrins, but I didn't want to use them on plants a month into flower. I am starting to think it is coming with the soil. I added a couple of inches of fresh soil to only that plant, and a couple of days later it had thrips. The plant next to it had a few, but none of the others did. I put my soil on my backporch in subzero weather a few days ago. I do not know if that will make any difference, but it can't hurt to try.


Does the spinosad include the pyrethrins? If not, Spinosad is one of the least harmful pesticides available, it is natural, organic (if you buy organic) and laboratory-tested to be non-carcinogenic.

For me, neem fought back the thrips, but did not kill them. Neem seems to work much better on spider mites. A couple staggered treatments with Captain Jack's Deadbug completely eradicated my thrip problem (which I would always like to take the opportunity to thank Medicine Man dispensary in Denver for introducing me to.)


----------



## TheHermit (Feb 19, 2015)

I have two different ones. The one with pyrethrins worked really well last time. Though it did kill a few of my seedlings.


----------



## Flash63 (Feb 19, 2015)

After 4 weeks of veg the White Lotus went to 12/12, i have 8 confirmed females..i will post pics later this week...


----------



## COGrown (Feb 19, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> I have two different ones. The one with pyrethrins worked really well last time. Though it did kill a few of my seedlings.


Yeah, my experience is that pyrethrins will definitely burn plants in sensitive stages, and can even damage ones that appear healthy. I only use neem and spinosad. I neem my veg and transitional plants regularly (~twice a month) as a preventattive measure, they seem to actually quite like it.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 19, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Today I was blessed with 2 female Blood Oranges confirming their sex. Along with 2 BlueberryHill x Ancient Og's( Need help *naming these*!)


Ancient Lake
Blue Relic
Sanskrit OG
Fats Domino
Primordial Sky


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 19, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> Are you using spinosad? I used Montery and they were gone after 1 thorough soaking.


Monterrey Garden Rocks. Once a MOTH got in a veg tent undetected. Who cares right? Well, that fucker laid eggs (in the strangest honeycomb patterns) on the sides of the party cups. They hatched and were tiny little green worms that ate holes in my leaves! One application with the monterrey insect spray. It fried them on contact, never seen again.

Another time I took a cut from a dirty room/person and got mites. Two applications of Monterrey "Take Down" spray and I never saw one again.

In regards to neem oil, I personally have found that stylet oil works even better. I believe grape growers use it to keep away pests/PM. I like that it's odorless and totally clear (neem smells like chicken bouillon cubes). It's a mineral oil (from gysum?) and has never had any ill effects on my plants. They seem to like it actually.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 19, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Great looking veggers akhiym.
> 
> Also interesting f2's there Hermit. They look worlds apart. May I ask, is it possible to get an individual very similar to one of the original parents in creation of a f1, through the f2 generation?


Thanks bro but if you saw them a couple weeks ago you wouldn't have said that. Just did some testing on my water and I've figured out its the problem. High ph and high ppm. I don't think the ppm is affecting its the ph of the water so I'm pHing the water to see how this does and if nothing changes then I'll grab a filter for water.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Thanks bro but if you saw them a couple weeks ago you wouldn't have said that. Just did some testing on my water and I've figured out its the problem. High ph and high ppm. I don't think the ppm is affecting its the ph of the water so I'm pHing the water to see how this does and if nothing changes then I'll grab a filter for water.


If you decide to go with a water filter I'd highly recommend this one...

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Perfect-Water-Technologies-Home-Master-Jr-F2-Elite-SinkTop-Water-Filtration-System-in-White-TMJRf2E/203841387

It's only $100, and unlike most RO units it doesn't waste a drop of water. It removes fluorides and 93% of chloramines, but leaves other beneficial dissolved solids like Ca and Mg. I've had it for a couple years now and it still works like a charm.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 19, 2015)

Landos.


----------



## Scotch089 (Feb 19, 2015)

Have you ran that filter personally? Have you tested the ppm out? I'm looking for a new one and no waste is very appealing but I am curious how much cal/mag it let's through. I am HEAVY on those elements.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 19, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> Have you ran that filter personally? Have you tested the ppm out? I'm looking for a new one and no waste is very appealing but I am curious how much cal/mag it let's through. I am HEAVY on those elements.


I used to run that exact filter before I was blessed with holy tap water.

Took my tap from 830 ppm (WTF?!?!) Down to 40 ppm. Not Friggin bad.


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 19, 2015)

My ppm to my well water is 30 - 40ppm and the PH is 5 - 5.5 with a cheap brita filter connects to a faucet. Raises the PH to 7.0 and raises the PPM to 45 - 50 ppm


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 19, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> Have you ran that filter personally? Have you tested the ppm out? I'm looking for a new one and no waste is very appealing but I am curious how much cal/mag it let's through. I am HEAVY on those elements.


Yes, I use that filter still, but I do not test the PPM's or PH.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> If you decide to go with a water filter I'd highly recommend this one...
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Perfect-Water-Technologies-Home-Master-Jr-F2-Elite-SinkTop-Water-Filtration-System-in-White-TMJRf2E/203841387
> 
> It's only $100, and unlike most RO units it doesn't waste a drop of water. It removes fluorides and 93% of chloramines, but leaves other beneficial dissolved solids like Ca and Mg. I've had it for a couple years now and it still works like a charm.


Thanks st0w I already was gonna get it from the last time you recommended it. Gonna purchase it later tonight when I have time


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Thanks st0w I already was gonna get it from the last time you recommended it. Gonna purchase it later tonight when I have time


Haha! Sorry, forgot that I mentioned it to you already.

7,000+ posts and copious amounts of weed.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> If you decide to go with a water filter I'd highly recommend this one...
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Perfect-Water-Technologies-Home-Master-Jr-F2-Elite-SinkTop-Water-Filtration-System-in-White-TMJRf2E/203841387
> 
> It's only $100, and unlike most RO units it doesn't waste a drop of water. It removes fluorides and 93% of chloramines, but leaves other beneficial dissolved solids like Ca and Mg. I've had it for a couple years now and it still works like a charm.


I really need to invest in a unit like that. I have shit water like akhiymjames. We call it liquid rock, super high pH and ppm. So I use a RO unit but the fucking thing produces 3x as much wastewater as collection water. Not cool. At that rate it would probably pay for itself in a year or less ya?

I know a grower on another forum who uses the exact same one for his coco grow too.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Haha! Sorry, forgot that I mentioned it to you already.
> 
> 7,000+ posts and copious amounts of weed.


Lol  it's all good bro I almost forgot about it until you reminded me. Not as many posts as you but got a few and as much as I smoke I forget too. We all go through it


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 19, 2015)

Chem 3 x 88g13/Hashplant females


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Haha! Sorry, forgot that I mentioned it to you already.
> 
> 7,000+ posts and copious amounts of weed.


i appreciate the duplication because 7,000+ posts and copious amounts of weed i didn't see it and/or don't recall it, and it's exactly what's needed. thanks!


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 19, 2015)

It's supposed to be a low of -2*F where I am at. Would this be the optimal time to make ice hash??


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 19, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> It's supposed to be a low of -2*F where I am at. Would this be the optimal time to make ice hash??


I'm sure this will only help as I think I read this in the Matt Rize thread on here about making it in the cold. I bet your starting water will be very cold and you should have a nice quality product if done right


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm sure this will only help as I think I read this in the Matt Rize thread on here about making it in the cold. I bet your starting water will be very cold and you should have a nice quality product if done right


My buddy was blasting some trim last year around this time when we got the arctic blast and gpt the best yields we have ever seen. Now we got this siberian shit happening and I got trim again


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 19, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> It's supposed to be a low of -2*F where I am at. Would this be the optimal time to make ice hash??


Too cold hahaha! I don't think there'd be much a benefit of being in that cold vs being right around freezing point.

Definitely got the right thought process though. Cold enviro is best. I like it's about 5c or 40f or something.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 20, 2015)

Temple of Larry getting close! A couple more weeks..


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 20, 2015)

Anybody that has an account on Breedbay mind asking around over if this right I saw this info on Instagram about Bubbashine x Everything and just want to know if I'm reading right

"From Bodhi... bubbashine x everything: last outdoor season i put out about 10 root bound moms with all my new male selections, probably close to 30 + males. bubbashine x everything was one of those moms. possible dads: p2k kali mist wookie aruba bshb whp mothers milk cheech wizard white mustang garlic pickle strawberry milk a11g lemon thai lao vietnamese sikar burmese cheech wizard skunk 91 etc...."

By what this post says its already a cross that may have gotten pollinated by any one of the males but I'm thinking Bubbashine was one of the moms and Everything is the 30+ males. Either way I want it lol gonna have some gems in there even tho I hate not knowing exactly what something is


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 20, 2015)

That's one hell of a treasure hunt eh? Sounds fun.


----------



## COGrown (Feb 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Anybody that has an account on Breedbay mind asking around over if this right I saw this info on Instagram about Bubbashine x Everything and just want to know if I'm reading right
> 
> "From Bodhi... bubbashine x everything: last outdoor season i put out about 10 root bound moms with all my new male selections, probably close to 30 + males. bubbashine x everything was one of those moms. possible dads: p2k kali mist wookie aruba bshb whp mothers milk cheech wizard white mustang garlic pickle strawberry milk a11g lemon thai lao vietnamese sikar burmese cheech wizard skunk 91 etc...."
> 
> By what this post says its already a cross that may have gotten pollinated by any one of the males but I'm thinking Bubbashine was one of the moms and Everything is the 30+ males. Either way I want it lol gonna have some gems in there even tho I hate not knowing exactly what something is


You are reading that correct. Bubbashine x (unknown males)
The hybrids I've seen with bubbashine have been monsters (Sunshine Daydream, Blue Tara) and I would definitely grow those. Any of them could produce great plants, and it'd be a really interesting pack to work generationally with, if you found bubbashine dominant plants with different fathers.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 20, 2015)

COGrown said:


> You are reading that correct. Bubbashine x (unknown males)
> The hybrids I've seen with bubbashine have been monsters (Sunshine Daydream, Blue Tara) and I would definitely grow those. Any of them could produce great plants, and it'd be a really interesting pack to work generationally with, if you found bubbashine dominant plants with different fathers.


I figured that was right he just had it worded wrong. But yea the Bubbashine crosses are a beast and that's why I was inquiring about it. Def some major potential in those beans so I gots to have them and Chocolate Trip f2 and maybe Juicy Fruit Thai x Snow Lotus


----------



## calicat (Feb 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Anybody that has an account on Breedbay mind asking around over if this right I saw this info on Instagram about Bubbashine x Everything and just want to know if I'm reading right
> 
> "From Bodhi... bubbashine x everything: last outdoor season i put out about 10 root bound moms with all my new male selections, probably close to 30 + males. bubbashine x everything was one of those moms. possible dads: p2k kali mist wookie aruba bshb whp mothers milk cheech wizard white mustang garlic pickle strawberry milk a11g lemon thai lao vietnamese sikar burmese cheech wizard skunk 91 etc...."
> 
> By what this post says its already a cross that may have gotten pollinated by any one of the males but I'm thinking Bubbashine was one of the moms and Everything is the 30+ males. Either way I want it lol gonna have some gems in there even tho I hate not knowing exactly what something is


Basically open pollination.
Like ggg's Bastard series


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 20, 2015)

The bastards are one of my best buys ever. Very excited with this project from Bodhi. I will not snooze on these packs.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm excited! Probably take down both Snow Queen (finicky gal) and Lucky Charms F2. I'm stoked for the lucky charms. Gotta check for males as well for any of the plants I'm sexing.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 20, 2015)

it always pleases me to see strain parentage listed properly. the POLLEN donor is Always listed last...
that open pollenation is a great idea . probly more that a few gems in there ... go bodhi


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 20, 2015)

So those bubbashinebeans will be freebies?

SSDD. So glorious.


----------



## Bullethighway (Feb 20, 2015)

Wanted say
i went town
so figured i go by
Check my safe box
Low and behold
A package from cali


With a pack of
Blilueberry hashplant
cherry hashplant
97 blue moonshinex nl5 purple sat pheno
and pink lotus freebie

My tracking never showed delivered
So i was worried
But all is good with
seed vault oc


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 20, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> So those bubbashinebeans will be freebies?
> 
> SSDD. So glorious.
> View attachment 3355490 View attachment 3355491 View attachment 3355492


she's beautiful! the sugar on her is impressive-awesome job!! 

ETA: <cough> <cough> <cough> ...good hit.


----------



## genuity (Feb 20, 2015)

Bullethighway said:


> Wanted say
> i went town
> so figured i go by
> Check my safe box
> ...


Good to hear....


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 20, 2015)

@bigworm6969 what was the stretch like on that blueberry hashplant brotha? I'm flowering in a couple weeks


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 20, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> @bigworm6969 what was the stretch like on that blueberry hashplant brotha? I'm flowering in a couple weeks


Interested to hear your answer on this as well since I will be flipping to flpwer this weekend after I set up my new tent Obviously it will matter which way they lean. I have 1 skyscraper that turned out to be female and like 2 shorties that might be more ghash. The other 5 are of in between height.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 20, 2015)

The lings are doing better. They were huuuuuuuuuungry yesterday morning. I put them under the MH too quickly or I needed to bump up the ppm on their prior feeding.

So gave em a good feed yesterday and I went and bought a filter for the humidifier so I could get my RH up to veg levels. They are looking much happier.


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 20, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> So those bubbashinebeans will be freebies?
> 
> SSDD. So glorious.
> View attachment 3355490 View attachment 3355491 View attachment 3355492


Those are BEAUTIFUL !!! Kudos man


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 20, 2015)

Al, not only is that a beautiful specimen there but that photo quality. The zoom! Great job man!

It's better than a budscope because you don't rupture any heads.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 20, 2015)

the stretch wasnt bad at all maybe 1 and a half times the 3 I had were nice and stocky, all man I cant wait to see ur guys flowers I got mine in flower about 3 weeks and its going to be another beast if I ever do a one plant grow under a 1000 watt this strain is my candidate


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 20, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> the stretch wasnt bad at all maybe 1 and a half times the 3 I had were nice and stocky, all man I cant wait to see ur guys flowers I got mine in flower about 3 weeks and its going to be another beast if I ever do a one plant grow under a 1000 watt this strain is my candidate


Righteous! Dang, I can't wait. But I guess I have to...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 20, 2015)

sweet party on garth


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 20, 2015)

if u guys want to see them again ill put sum pics up I just hate posting pics twice don't want people thinking im a slacker


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 20, 2015)

Congoji: smells like a shebeen complete with old wood smoke and body odor, stale yeast, etc. It is uncanny. The places I got my first weed ever (and still get the cheapest beer) smell exactly like this. A foreigner will hate it. But to me it smells like a party in the township. Crazy.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 20, 2015)

And in other news, cops used a defoliating agent to spray 500 acres of prime Ciskei land to kill the weed plantations. Cool, they only killed the subsistence crops poor people are living off and poisoned the river, no big fucking deal. This is bordering on a declaration of war. So yeah the Transkei beans some fellas got from me, you are now the sole custodians of an epic land race. Thank gods in their various heavens B is one of those fellas.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 21, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> And in other news, cops used a defoliating agent to spray 500 acres of prime Ciskei land to kill the weed plantations. Cool, they only killed the subsistence crops poor people are living off and poisoned the river, no big fucking deal. This is bordering on a declaration of war. So yeah the Transkei beans some fellas got from me, you are now the sole custodians of an epic land race. Thank gods in their various heavens B is one of those fellas.


Glad to hear that you've helped a great deal in preservation efforts. Kudos to you. The rest of that story is a terrible tragedy and I can't understand for the life of me why so many people are so disgusting.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 21, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Glad to hear that you've helped a great deal in preservation efforts. Kudos to you. The rest of that story is a terrible tragedy and I can't understand for the life of me why so many people are so disgusting.


We were seeing the imported hybrids and their pollen as more of a threat so a whole big group of us have been making certain the best beans make it into foreign collections. So much more respect for ganja in places it struggles to grow. The guys from the Northern parts of the USA are very good with not only preservation, but continuing the work the locals were doing (selectively breeding) and they have skills above and beyond anybody that has ever worked with the types. We learned from foreigners visiting us how precious these building block strains are. My attention was drawn to Tropical Seeds' Ciskei this week. I dont know how they got flowering times so fast, but the structure is legit it looks like it does in the wild. This crop spraying this has me pretty enraged though. Turns out it is the DEA's office in Pretoria getting up to this. The guys dusting the crops are in training to go over to Israel. Apparently our law enforcement got into a bit of bragging about how much Transkei weed is making it to the USA. Well now I can see how that will piss them off big time. And we rely on a lot of trade with the USA, for example our chicken is US raised mostly, high end electronic components and grants and concessions all over the show. So it is an international thing, and where borders get crossed shit hits the fan always. If only people were not so greedy for Dollars. Everybody knows you dont piss off US law enforcement. Everybody knows this.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 21, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I can't understand for the life of me why so many people are so disgusting.






Mad Hamish said:


> Everybody knows you dont piss off US law enforcement. Everybody knows this.









In Bodhi news.....goji [qm] x sl got tossed in their buckets yesterday....expect to harvest clones soon.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 21, 2015)

Goddamnit 5/5 males on Ancient OG. Worked late last night so didn't take down Snow Queen or Lucky Charms F2, got some work to do now so will take them down momentarily. Excited about the LC F2, smells delicious and will be an easy trim.


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 21, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> So those bubbashinebeans will be freebies?
> 
> SSDD. So glorious.
> View attachment 3355490 View attachment 3355491 View attachment 3355492


My god! about to grab a pack from seedsman now right before i even saw this pic. stellar work


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 21, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Goddamnit 5/5 males on Ancient OG. Worked late last night so didn't take down Snow Queen or Lucky Charms F2, got some work to do now so will take them down momentarily. Excited about the LC F2, smells delicious and will be an easy trim.


Damn brotha, no love from the ancients huh? That's a bummer, that one seems to really thump.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 21, 2015)

Blueberry hashplant and SSH x Ghash testers.

All males that have shown have been ssh and aren't shown. But I did get one female and it has been my favorite one since she popped. #3
 

The Blue Dream had to be defoliated quite a bit due to USER RELATED blumat issues while I went on vacation. I removed the obviously toasted fans and watered heavily and they all perked up by the next daylight. Bummer, I know but at least they all lived.

One blumat per pot. Didn't have enough so I ran drippers. I knew this is not how they work, but I had to rig it.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 21, 2015)

all yeah they look nice man keep vegging them babies and u will be blessed


----------



## COGrown (Feb 21, 2015)

Tried out something new, and successfully received some space cake, vintage pakistani, and silver lotus. I'll agree with the sunshine daydream love in this thread, can't go wrong with that one at all, that one and tranquil elephantizer: remix (first release) are probably my most requested strains for medicinal use. 
I just put the last of my testers into flowering, finally, with the lone female dirty hippy x 88g13/hp (7/10 males and two no shows) going in last night. The two pinesoul x g13/hp females I had were both very g13/hp dominant, which is not surprising as the infrequency of similar plants in the goji line would indicate it is a very recessive type. Very good and strong, almost identical, squat indica ladies. I'll be running both again from clones to get a better opinion. No intersex issues on any of these, and I debated keeping a very good looking pinesoul x g13/hp male but ultimately decided against it. 
I'm going to be passing on testing for a while in order to work on my own lines for a bit. I have a lot of beans I've been saving up, a couple males I'm ready to work with, and a some genetics I made I want to dig through for some males. 
On a somewhat related note, if anybody here picked up the ECSD x Appalachia that was available from workingman's dank via the seed depot back when, I would run that shit pronto. It took a few, but I found a girl that is a beautiful chemmier version of the ECSD cut.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 22, 2015)

posts just to get this thread on first page were it belongs


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 22, 2015)

This one Congoji pheno is smelling like what I can only describe as 'Satan's Toes'. wheeeeeew.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

@st0wandgrow well I couldn't get that filter you recommended me. None of the water spouts in my house are compatible with it. I can't put no filters on any of the spouts so I just grabbed a chlorine/chloramine snatcher $70 from my grow shop. I can screw it on my water spout on the outside of house. Wish I had a sink in my garage lol but hopefully it works pretty good and help my nasty water. I bubbled some water for 3 days and pHed it right before using it and its still fucking with the plants. Whatever is in this water beside them Ca Mg and Sodium is really fucking with them so I had to get this asap
http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Chlorine-Snatcher-Filter


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @st0wandgrow well I couldn't get that filter you recommended me. None of the water spouts in my house are compatible with it. I can't put no filters on any of the spouts so I just grabbed a chlorine/chloramine snatcher $70 from my grow shop. I can screw it on my water spout on the outside of house. Wish I had a sink in my garage lol but hopefully it works pretty good and help my nasty water. I bubbled some water for 3 days and pHed it right before using it and its still fucking with the plants. Whatever is in this water beside them Ca Mg and Sodium is really fucking with them so I had to get this asap
> http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Chlorine-Snatcher-Filter


Holy crap, sounds like you need a lab analysis asap mate. We can get it done free here as a health service so it should be free if not cheap for you. Local health department sorted me out.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Holy crap, sounds like you need a lab analysis asap mate. We can get it done free here as a health service so it should be free if not cheap for you. Local health department sorted me out.


I think home depot has the little kits to test ur water and I think its free


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 22, 2015)

http://www.cdc.gov/healthywater/drinking/public/water_disinfection.html


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Holy crap, sounds like you need a lab analysis asap mate. We can get it done free here as a health service so it should be free if not cheap for you. Local health department sorted me out.


Yea I def would like one of those. I think its just a lot of minerals added in the water. I actually tasted it to see how bad it is and its not too bad something like spring water but the plants aren't agreeing with it so the snatcher should do me well. Tbh bro I don't want nobody coming around here for nothing. If something would be wrong and they needed to get in my house I would shit bricks lol. If I can help it nobody will be coming over here except family and close friends. Just don't play that and not trying to end my grow career


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 22, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Tried out something new, and successfully received some space cake, vintage pakistani, and silver lotus. I'll agree with the sunshine daydream love in this thread, can't go wrong with that one at all, that one and tranquil elephantizer: remix (first release) are probably my most requested strains for medicinal use.
> I just put the last of my testers into flowering, finally, with the lone female dirty hippy x 88g13/hp (7/10 males and two no shows) going in last night. The two pinesoul x g13/hp females I had were both very g13/hp dominant, which is not surprising as the infrequency of similar plants in the goji line would indicate it is a very recessive type. Very good and strong, almost identical, squat indica ladies. I'll be running both again from clones to get a better opinion. No intersex issues on any of these, and I debated keeping a very good looking pinesoul x g13/hp male but ultimately decided against it.
> I'm going to be passing on testing for a while in order to work on my own lines for a bit. I have a lot of beans I've been saving up, a couple males I'm ready to work with, and a some genetics I made I want to dig through for some males.
> On a somewhat related note, if anybody here picked up the ECSD x Appalachia that was available from workingman's dank via the seed depot back when, I would run that shit pronto. It took a few, but I found a girl that is a beautiful chemmier version of the ECSD cut.



I have been wondering and wondering about that vintage Pakistani for awhile now.. I would of already got some, but I can't find any info on that line


----------



## HeartIandhank (Feb 22, 2015)

Damn,,, 2 herms among 6 females in the White Lotus pack.. damn glad I caught the 2nd one.. It was far in the back of the room tucked away.. She was covered in pods.. not just a few nanners in buds. These were pods all over the plant.

I would have expected to see that in the SSDD pack, not the White Lotus.. SSDD and Silver Mountain have had no herms though.. The Goji had one I think,, early in veg.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

HeartIandhank said:


> Damn,,, 2 herms among 6 females in the White Lotus pack.. damn glad I caught the 2nd one.. It was far in the back of the room tucked away.. She was covered in pods.. not just a few nanners in buds. These were pods all over the plant.
> 
> I would have expected to see that in the SSDD pack, not the White Lotus.. SSDD and Silver Mountain have had no herms though.. The Goji had one I think,, early in veg.


Was she getting enough light being tucked in the corner? Could be The White causing that but don't hear herms from Bodhi seeds too much.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> This one Congoji pheno is smelling like what I can only describe as 'Satan's Toes'. wheeeeeew.


I have to ask, because I have no idea what that might smell like [ and plan on keeping it that way  ] ....so...could you expand on that description just a bit more?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2015)

[QUOTE="akhiymjames, post: 11341152, member: 190382"Tbh bro I don't want nobody coming around here for nothing. If something would be wrong and they needed to get in my house I would shit bricks lol. If I can help it nobody will be coming over here except family and close friends. Just don't play that and not trying to end my grow career[/QUOTE]

And friends aren't always permanent.


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 22, 2015)

2 Blood Oranges. They had a 2 1/2 week veg and here they freshly transplanted into 3 gallon vermifire soil after the first day they showed they were females. 1 pheno has a more broad leaf but all in all they seem pretty similar, except the one on the right is less vigorous. Not much from the stem rub yet.


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice tall vigorous sativa dom Ancient OG F2 a few days after showing her sex. She was transplanted into a 5 gallon container of vermifire.


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 22, 2015)

Here is another Anceint OG F2. She is more Indica dom than most of her brothers and sisters. She had a 3 week veg before she was transplanted into 3 gallons of vermifire. You can't see it from the photos, but since the 2nd day that she showed sex thrichromes started developing on a lot of leaves. I am thinking this girl will be dynamite.


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 22, 2015)

Here are 2 Blueberry Hill x Ancient Og's. Notice there are 2 phenos. One tall lanky Christmas tree shape one( Looks just like the Blueberry Hill Daddy) that smells super blue fruity and sweet so far, The other is very dense and squat like her mother the legendary dirty blue GREASY Ancient Og that I ran last winter. I've ran 3 females outdoor last year and they were all dirty fruity champs. I expect no less if not more from these ladies since they are getting all the care they need indoors. I just fed everything in the garden some Boogie Brew tea Last night and this morning( BoogieBrewTea is the best stuff that I have ever seen hands down, Nothing else will produce fungi and microbes in your tea like this stuff). This grow I am going to do nothing, but give them Boogie Brew tea and water.


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 22, 2015)

2 Heaven Mountains. They had a 2 1/2 week veg and since the flip both haven't really stretched, but they seem to be on the verge of becoming bushy. 1 is in a 5 gallon bag and the other is in a 3 gallon bag of Vermifire. The one that was transplanted into the 5 gallon bag had a dark fruity gas smelling stem rub. Really a in your face smell compared to her sister. The plan is to take clones, hopefully the 5 gallon one will yield a whole bunch more, and to pop another bean in hopes of finding a male to make F2's. Other than that I hope to see how Vermifire compares to roots organic since I have been having Ph issues with Roots, I also want to see how much 5 gallon bags yield compared to 3 gallon bags of Vermifire, Also I want to see how much 2 weeks of veg compared to 4 weeks of veg yield in my setup. I am testing these things because I want to see what is the most efficient for my setup since I like to run many strains at once for variety in a 4x4 area.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> And friends aren't always permanent.


You damn sure right about that. I only say that cus I only have a few true friends and they don't even live in the same city as me so that just shows you how private I am. Family can be worse than friends. Believe I know all about that too


----------



## Tranquileyes (Feb 22, 2015)

HeartIandhank said:


> Damn,,, 2 herms among 6 females in the White Lotus pack.. damn glad I caught the 2nd one.. It was far in the back of the room tucked away.. She was covered in pods.. not just a few nanners in buds. These were pods all over the plant.
> 
> I would have expected to see that in the SSDD pack, not the White Lotus.. SSDD and Silver Mountain have had no herms though.. The Goji had one I think,, early in veg.


I had a similar experience with a lucky charms run from seed. Same mom, so maybe she's not playing well in crosses. I chopped the sacks off and let them finish up, and thank fuck I did. One was 'the white' leaning keeper material that lacked male flowers from clone, the other girl is why the fuck we pheno hunt! Don't give up on those girls, if you haven't already!


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 22, 2015)

I had nuts on 1 white lotus. But it was some weird shit, this little bud that grew out of the sten where I hacked a branch had 1 ball sack that was open. I never even noticed the little bud till I chopped then noticed the sack that was open. Was just some freak shit from lack of light imo because the rest of the plant was fine except this real low bud growing off the stem.


----------



## COGrown (Feb 22, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I have been wondering and wondering about that vintage Pakistani for awhile now.. I would of already got some, but I can't find any info on that line


Pretty sure it was actually collected by bodhi. There have been some pics on breedbay, I think, but I have had a hard time finding them. They're 20 packs because he says it might take a little more to find a keeper, as they are pure landrace beans.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You damn sure right about that. I only say that cus I only have a few true friends and they don't even live in the same city as me so that just shows you how private I am. Family can be worse than friends. Believe I know all about that too


Perhaps I've been blessed. I've got friends who've gone above and beyond. Rarely have I been wrong about a friend, in fact only once. That person I wish no ill will towards but they were unhealthy and simply jaded. 

My brothers and sisters from other mothers are just that. Word is bond, and I've always jokingly said I'd bury bodies without asking questions. While thankfully actual bodies have never been situations to contend with, through thick or thin, good times or bad, our brotherhood and sisterhood has always held strong. 

On a Bodhi note, I haven't found nuts on either the two white lotus females I've ran twice nor so far on either Lucky Charms F2, with the one finished.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 23, 2015)

SSDD shaping up
 

ToL getting so so close.. She's getting chopped on the full moon I believe. That works out to be 76 days of 12/12. We'll see.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 23, 2015)

Amos: Toe Cheese, charred wood, old smoke. Frying meat. It I an assault unlike any other. On the same level of pure nasty as my old Diesel cut. Makes you choke up almost. My wife has a very good nose for these things, she predicts a very fruity end result to the cure. The stinky gals always cure out wonderfully.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 23, 2015)

Well it looks like i timed my order to seedvaultca well because they just got the synergy, and other new freebies in. Cant wait for my order to get to me this week! Tried ordering some norstar off of ngr but their site is still down...
Should have an update tonight or tomorrow night (depends on how late I have to work at my job) of the blueberry hashplant in my gorilla tent for their first night of flowering. keep it green eveybody, I gotta try and grt so high I forget its monday before I go to work lol.


----------



## calicat (Feb 23, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Tried out something new, and successfully received some space cake, vintage pakistani, and silver lotus. I'll agree with the sunshine daydream love in this thread, can't go wrong with that one at all, that one and tranquil elephantizer: remix (first release) are probably my most requested strains for medicinal use.
> I just put the last of my testers into flowering, finally, with the lone female dirty hippy x 88g13/hp (7/10 males and two no shows) going in last night. The two pinesoul x g13/hp females I had were both very g13/hp dominant, which is not surprising as the infrequency of similar plants in the goji line would indicate it is a very recessive type. Very good and strong, almost identical, squat indica ladies. I'll be running both again from clones to get a better opinion. No intersex issues on any of these, and I debated keeping a very good looking pinesoul x g13/hp male but ultimately decided against it.
> I'm going to be passing on testing for a while in order to work on my own lines for a bit. I have a lot of beans I've been saving up, a couple males I'm ready to work with, and a some genetics I made I want to dig through for some males.
> On a somewhat related note, if anybody here picked up the ECSD x Appalachia that was available from workingman's dank via the seed depot back when, I would run that shit pronto. It took a few, but I found a girl that is a beautiful chemmier version of the ECSD cut.


Could never get that one. Would you happen to know if H&Lused AJ's cut of ecsd?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 23, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> So those bubbashinebeans will be freebies?
> 
> SSDD. So glorious.
> View attachment 3355490 View attachment 3355491 View attachment 3355492


That's friggin beautiful right there!!


----------



## HeartIandhank (Feb 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Was she getting enough light being tucked in the corner? Could be The White causing that but don't hear herms from Bodhi seeds too much.


Yeah, plenty of light.. the corner is not dim lit just difficult to access with the size of the room and layout..

You know, the first one was me being cautious.. It was a male preflower.. It is possible that it was an incorrectly identified male preflower.. But I'm preeetty sure it was.. That second one though,,, no question,, that was a real deal herm.. not just bananas in buds but full pods ALL over the plant.

Yeah, I was surprised myself.. Like you said, not a lot of herm talk on Bodhi seeds.. I can say for sure one of them hermed really bad though and there was not any extraordinarily poor treatment going on to blame.

It happens, I'm not complaining. I planted 40 Bodhi seeds.. 2 herms from 40 isn't even that bad. I've had far worse from a few different breeders. That said, those same breeders have produces some amazing mothers. Herms happen.. I'de rather find an amazing plant from a pack with a herm or two than a mediocre plant with no herm sibblings.. I'm pretty on the ball about catching them.. No sweat.. these days anyway. I've had 2 shitty happenings in the past related to herms.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Feb 23, 2015)

BTW.. I told you all I collected that pollen from 2 Silver Mountain males.. remember?
Well, I hit that pollen to my Green Crack cut AND my 9 wk Super Silver Haze cut..

The green crack beans went kinda fast, but I've got some of the SSH x Silver Mountain beans if anyone wants some.. Maybe someone who does not have the $ to buy but is in need of beans?I would think that there is some of the Appalachia in there somewhere.. the discontinued status of the Appalachia is why I made them in the first place.. I plan to make F2's, then F3's, and so on.. (vague use of the F# system, obviously.. my mothers and bodhi SM by no means "breed true")

This is not "breeding" by any means.. just me chucking some pollen from some males from a Bodhi pack on to some females I've had around for years..

I don't have a ton or anything, but enough to share with a member or 2.. Hopefully someone who is in need as well as interested in SSH, appalachia, Bodhi, etc..


----------



## genuity (Feb 23, 2015)

HeartIandhank said:


> Yeah, plenty of light.. the corner is not dim lit just difficult to access with the size of the room and layout..
> 
> You know, the first one was me being cautious.. It was a male preflower.. It is possible that it was an incorrectly identified male preflower.. But I'm preeetty sure it was.. That second one though,,, no question,, that was a real deal herm.. not just bananas in buds but full pods ALL over the plant.
> 
> ...


Best attitude to have....


----------



## HeartIandhank (Feb 23, 2015)

Tranquileyes said:


> I had a similar experience with a lucky charms run from seed. Same mom, so maybe she's not playing well in crosses. I chopped the sacks off and let them finish up, and thank fuck I did. One was 'the white' leaning keeper material that lacked male flowers from clone, the other girl is why the fuck we pheno hunt! Don't give up on those girls, if you haven't already!


I already did.. chopped her down dead.. I don't wanna fuck around with herm plants.. I've got 27 genetically unique plants testing in this space right now. it would be months of work down the drain if the room was pollinated by a herm..

Next week I will be checking again for herms.. thoroughly! Getting a through look at every plant in this flower room is at least a couple hours of work..


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 23, 2015)

HeartIandhank said:


> I already did.. chopped her down dead.. I don't wanna fuck around with herm plants.. I've got 27 genetically unique plants testing in this space right now. it would be months of work down the drain if the room was pollinated by a herm..
> 
> Next week I will be checking again for herms.. thoroughly! Getting a through look at every plant in this flower room is at least a couple hours of work..


Your right about fucking with full blown herms that's a no no. A nana here and there sure buts sacks everywhere can't fuck with it. Checking for herms is work fareal inspecting every crevice of the plant. I hate it but I love it at the same time lol gives me time with them


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 23, 2015)

HeartIandhank said:


> I already did.. chopped her down dead.. I don't wanna fuck around with herm plants.. I've got 27 genetically unique plants testing in this space right now. it would be months of work down the drain if the room was pollinated by a herm..
> 
> Next week I will be checking again for herms.. thoroughly! Getting a through look at every plant in this flower room is at least a couple hours of work..


Well then I hope you never have to bear a stress test / dirty room. Pulled it all the way through until Dirty Sanchez aka Zombie Dong decided to be aptly fucking named. One ball got away from me on the one girl I didn't expect it, and did so very early. Low ball, OG style. This is what happens when you snooze forma day or grow complacent or place full trust in ANY pack.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 23, 2015)

You want beans? I have Everything x Dirty Sanchez.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 24, 2015)

Nepali-Meds just starting to come out of her shell. Smells ofa kind of creamy, rich, burnt rubber with a sweetness on the backend. Mmmm
   

And one more of the SSDD because she's a killer


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 24, 2015)

I just got some Blue Lotus, Dragon Fruit and Road Kill Unicorn!! Too bad that my grow room is packed full at the moment 
I've got 4 Blueberry Hill left that I would love to cross to Blue Lotus( I love blueberry crosses)! I need a 2nd flower room


----------



## COGrown (Feb 24, 2015)

calicat said:


> Could never get that one. Would you happen to know if H&Lused AJ's cut of ecsd?


I do not for certain, I know that the notes with the release said that it was using the ECSD clone only, my keeper grows/looks JUST like the sour d I had in 2008-2010, with lime green super sticky buds. I saw h&l on icmag a while back, but only briefly. I don't think that there's any of these left out there, he also said that he had sent all of the Appalachia f3s to tsd and they were lost in the ripoff action at the end there. 



joeypotseed said:


> I just got some Blue Lotus, Dragon Fruit and Road Kill Unicorn!! Too bad that my grow room is packed full at the moment
> I've got 4 Blueberry Hill left that I would love to cross to Blue Lotus( I love blueberry crosses)! I need a 2nd flower room


SV of CA? Was the Blue Lotus a freebie? If there's more of those buggers around, I want badly. I'm not the only person who thinks that was best blue strain they've ever grown, but it definitely was. Absolutely incredible. As good / better than the heirloom DJ's blueberry that's been in CO forever. So tasty, and just a euphoric stupid happy high.


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 24, 2015)

Nope, I traded a brother from breedbay for some Cherry Hashplant F2's and some Blueberry Hill x Sunshine Daydream. I am glad to here that you hold Blue Lotus in such high regard. I liked Blueberry Hill, but I feel like Blue Lotus is probably more of a head turner. Every Blueberry Hill lady that I've dealt with seems slightly more airy and less resin coated than the the perfect idea Blueberry cross imo. I've just always liked the idea of crossing blue hybrids to each other. It will also be a great line to F2, F3 and so on and so forth.


----------



## COGrown (Feb 24, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Nope, I traded a brother from breedbay for some Cherry Hashplant F2's and some Blueberry Hill x Sunshine Daydream. I am glad to here that you hold Blue Lotus in such high regard. I liked Blueberry Hill, but I feel like Blue Lotus is probably more of a head turner. Every Blueberry Hill lady that I've dealt with seems slightly more airy and less resin coated than the the perfect idea Blueberry cross imo. I've just always liked the idea of crossing blue hybrids to each other. It will also be a great line to F2, F3 and so on and so forth.


I think it will definitely be easier to find a blueberry dominant phenotype of the Blue Lotus than Blueberry Hill, thanks to the snow lotus's function as a transparent male versus the appalachia, which is more of a transformer male. I actually only ran half a pack of blue lotus, and only got one female, but she was pure sugary blueberries. All kinds of magic opens up when you incross blue lines, mostly due to the great work DJ Short put into the original creation of the strain.

(11 for 11 on Space Cake, I am super fucking stoked to see how these turn out)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 24, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I think it will definitely be easier to find a blueberry dominant phenotype of the Blue Lotus than Blueberry Hill, thanks to the snow lotus's function as a transparent male versus the appalachia, which is more of a transformer male.


The 3 appy strains I ran could likely be indistinguishable from one another to most tokers by the smell and taste. Potency and effect, however, was a different matter.


----------



## COGrown (Feb 24, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> The 3 appy strains I ran could likely be indistinguishable from one another to most tokers by the smell and taste. Potency and effect, however, was a different matter.


The appalachia male is very dominant, and depending on how recessive the genetics of the female are they can end up rather overpowered. Pheno selection is the key, there, I think, and it is more important to run full packs of the appalachia hybrids if you are looking for the best. The current appalachia strains I'm running (keepers of SSDD, Elphinstone, and ECSD x Appalachia) all had similar plants in the packs, but most of those were green crack dominant plants that I didn't end up keeping. As far as my actual keepers go, they could not be more different in terms of smell, taste, or effects.

Contrarywise, the Snow Lotus is incredibly recessive, and every snow lotus hybrid female I have run has had aspects of the mother plant.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 24, 2015)

COGrown said:


> The appalachia male is very dominant, and depending on how recessive the genetics of the female are they can end up rather overpowered. Pheno selection is the key, there, I think, and it is more important to run full packs of the appalachia hybrids if you are looking for the best. The current appalachia strains I'm running (keepers of SSDD, Elphinstone, and ECSD x Appalachia) all had similar plants in the packs, but most of those were green crack dominant plants that I didn't end up keeping. As far as my actual keepers go, they could not be more different in terms of smell, taste, or effects.
> 
> Contrarywise, the Snow Lotus is incredibly recessive, and every snow lotus hybrid female I have run has had aspects of the mother plant.


Could it be that you're a little more adept at gardening and you're bringing the plants closer to their genetic potential than Amos' Prego spaghetti sauce approach allows?

I dunno. Just throwing it out there


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 24, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I think, and it is more important to run full packs of the appalachia hybrids if you are looking for the best.
> 
> .


No question - if I were intent on delving into a line to find the prize, that's definitely the way to go on as dominant a daddy as appy. It figures that only running 3-4 of each lessens odds of 'the gem', but I don't pheno hunt. Plant, harvest, and smoke in most all cases, or pass the less favored on for favors and such.

I just can't get behind a harvest of one strain as opposed to several. There's never a failed room....always something worthwhile comes out. -- And speaking of Snow Lotus, 2 Solos Stash has no resemblance in smell and taste to 4 Gojis, of which three have had consistent sweet berry flavors. Yet the Solos are delicious in their own right. 

I've still got Ancient OG - an SL - in the vault, and one day should get to it. But the pack of ATF, being Appy pappied, have no plans atm.


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2015)

4 male mothers milk,4 females one of which is the mutant plant,and she has put out a few balls...

 
3 males..all very different.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 24, 2015)

with SSDD, people finding keepers or just awesome plants that end up not getting reran?


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Could it be that you're a little more adept at gardening and you're bringing the plants closer to their genetic potential than Amos' Prego spaghetti sauce approach allows?
> 
> I dunno. Just throwing it out there


Just spit my coffee all over the screen.


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Just spit my coffee all over the screen.


I was under the impression,that it's all about the genetics no matter what....

But then,minds do change like undies....


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 24, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I think it will definitely be easier to find a blueberry dominant phenotype of the Blue Lotus than Blueberry Hill, thanks to the snow lotus's function as a transparent male versus the appalachia, which is more of a transformer male. I actually only ran half a pack of blue lotus, and only got one female, but she was pure sugary blueberries. All kinds of magic opens up when you incross blue lines, mostly due to the great work DJ Short put into the original creation of the strain.
> 
> (11 for 11 on Space Cake, I am super fucking stoked to see how these turn out)


Let me know about the Space Cake have a pack in the vault but can't pop them too many going right now lol


----------



## torontoke (Feb 24, 2015)

Two of my four appolo x snow lotus had balls so i will take some pics and post the females by the weekend. They arent at the pretty stage yet


----------



## torontoke (Feb 24, 2015)

4 females out of 14 seeds means im going to be saving up when i can and going shopping


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 24, 2015)

torontoke said:


> 4 females out of 14 seeds means im going to be saving up when i can and going shopping


So, one of the solos cookies and lime chucky showed fem?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> I was under the impression,that it's all about the genetics no matter what....
> 
> But then,minds do change like undies....


Yeah, id say the look, taste, smell, ect is mostly left up to genetics. This is assuming one has a basic grasp on growing and can get a plant to the finish line without looking like it's been backed over.... but I shouldn't make that assumption for everyone.


----------



## torontoke (Feb 24, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> So, one of the solos cookies and lime chucky showed fem?


Ya so far so good lol


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> I was under the impression,that it's all about the genetics no matter what....
> 
> But then,minds do change like undies....


Sure. But do every growers plants look as nice as yours no matter how they treat them?

I thinketh not. 

Undies? I prefer to freeball it. My pubes look like my haircut.
<-----------------------------------

On another note, I made ice wax for the first time last night. Mostly Deadly G hybrids that seeded. Ended up with some very nice ice wax that bubbles. I think I'm a convert. BHO is a PAIN on so many levels.


----------



## COGrown (Feb 24, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> with SSDD, people finding keepers or just awesome plants that end up not getting reran?


I found a bunch of awesome plants and one absolute keeper. Most people who run it end up finding a keeper, from what I've seen. Its really got something for everyone. 



st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah, id say the look, taste, smell, ect is mostly left up to genetics. This is assuming one has a basic grasp on growing and can get a plant to the finish line without looking like it's been backed over.... but I shouldn't make that assumption for everyone.


Honestly, I have a finicky palate, but I have no idea what many people do to their weed that makes it taste so bad to me. I feel that it is unflushed hydroponics, probably, where they just pull the plant while they are still feeding full strength nutrients. When I did hydroponics w/ organic supplements my herb was delicious with just a 5-7 day period of water feeding. Right now I'm doing TLO w/ water and EWC based tea once every week or two, and just water as needed up to harvest without any kind of actual flushing out of the medium. I try to minimize my runoff as much as possible. People are generally blown away about how good my herb tastes, but I think its just about getting a full spectrum of nutrients to the plant without overdoing it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 24, 2015)

COGrown said:


> When I did hydroponics w/ organic supplements my herb was delicious with just a 5-7 day period of water feeding. .


7 - 10 is even better.




st0wandgrow said:


> Could it be that you're a little more adept at gardening and you're bringing the plants closer to their genetic potential than Amos' Prego spaghetti sauce approach allows?
> 
> I dunno. Just throwing it out there



Then again, maybe a course in Prego growing could have helped this recent lackluster plant of yours. I dunno. Just throwing it out there. 





st0wandgrow said:


> Very little stretch, very little side branching (even when topped). These are quite slow all around, and the yield is very light. The low yield isn't a concern for me, particularly if the smoke is top shelf.... which I don't consider this to be. Good but not great. I only ran a couple seeds though so hopefully you find something special


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 24, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I found a bunch of awesome plants and one absolute keeper. Most people who run it end up finding a keeper, from what I've seen. Its really got something for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I have a finicky palate, but I have no idea what many people do to their weed that makes it taste so bad to me. I feel that it is unflushed hydroponics, probably, where they just pull the plant while they are still feeding full strength nutrients. When I did hydroponics w/ organic supplements my herb was delicious with just a 5-7 day period of water feeding. Right now I'm doing TLO w/ water and EWC based tea once every week or two, and just water as needed up to harvest without any kind of actual flushing out of the medium. I try to minimize my runoff as much as possible. People are generally blown away about how good my herb tastes, but I think its just about getting a full spectrum of nutrients to the plant without overdoing it.


For sure.

I recently germinated 4 Blood Orange, and 4 SSDD seeds. I found a beautiful keeper from both strains that are miles apart in taste, smell, structure, etc but both have the appy father. Each to their own I suppose, but I couldn't be happier with the results that are coming out of Bodhi seed packs.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 24, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> 7 - 10 is even better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's how I felt about Peyote Purple. Good but not great. You should try growing it and see what you think....


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah, that's how I felt about Peyote Purple. Good but not great. You should try growing it and see what you think....


I agree. Your unsatisfactory grow should not be a determining factor.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 24, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> 7 - 10 is even better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Amos Otis said:


> I agree. Your unsatisfactory grow should not be a determining factor.



Just so I'm clear on your position, the Herijuana that you grew and didn't care for.... your fault for growing them poorly, or the genetics just aren't your taste?


----------



## Flash63 (Feb 24, 2015)

Here is the White Lotus @ day8 of flower....i had 8/12 females,vegged for 4 weeks(clones taken and rooted)grown in coco,fed by H&G.So far easy to grow variety,nice structure and the stretch has been minimal.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 24, 2015)

So the bubbashine X everything is one of 3 freebs from SVCA. The others are Synergy and Snow Wookie. I tried to buy the bub but it was a no go, and the freebies are one for two, randomly selected.. I want it but I ain't rolling the dice for it and I certainly don't need two more packs either.. Shit.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 24, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> So the bubbashine X everything is one of 3 freebs from SVCA. The others are Synergy and Snow Wookie. I tried to buy the bub but it was a no go, and the freebies are one for two, randomly selected.. I want it but I ain't rolling the dice for it and I certainly don't need two more packs either.. Shit.


That sucks cus I was pretty set on those synergy freebies but I will be happy with whatever. 
I thought it was buy 3 get 1 tho?? I wouldnt have bought 3 if I didnt have to lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Just so I'm clear on your position, the Herijuana that you grew and didn't care for.... your fault for growing them poorly, or the genetics just aren't your taste?


Likely, not my taste. You'd probably love them.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah, that's how I felt about Peyote Purple. Good but not great. You should try growing it and see what you think....


I've heard the Peyote Purple isn't that potent. Very pretty tho amaxing bag appeal. Looks just like Bubba Kush. Thought of trying it but once I heard it wasn't potent several times that went out the window


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 24, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I've heard the Peyote Purple isn't that potent. Very pretty tho amaxing bag appeal. Looks just like Bubba Kush. Thought of trying it but once I heard it wasn't potent several times that went out the window


It is a very pretty plant. Very stable line as well. Yield isn't a huge deal to me, but to keep something around that pulls half of what my other regulars pull it has to be fantastic smoke. It didnt quite qualify in that regard. Certainly not disappointed that I grew it though. I still have a few seeds left and I will mix them in here and there for a little variety for sure.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 24, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I've heard the Peyote Purple isn't that potent. Very pretty tho amaxing bag appeal. Looks just like Bubba Kush. Thought of trying it but once I heard it wasn't potent several times that went out the window


are there any true POTENT PURPLE strains?? i ran a grape ape cut and grandaddy purple both got 18% from steep hill. the og crosses and bubba crosses were 22-23%.... big diffrence on a hit by hit basis


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 24, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> That sucks cus I was pretty set on those synergy freebies but I will be happy with whatever.
> I thought it was buy 3 get 1 tho?? I wouldnt have bought 3 if I didnt have to lol.


That is what the email stock list says but I asked volunteer jay directly and he said buy 2 bodhi for a random bodhi freebie. I tried to pay full price for a pack of that bub. no go.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 24, 2015)

Joedank said:


> are there any true POTENT PURPLE strains?? i ran a grape ape cut and grandaddy purple both got 18% from steep hill. the og crosses and bubba crosses were 22-23%.... big diffrence on a hit by hit basis


I was wondering the same thing just this afternoon.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 24, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I was wondering the same thing just this afternoon.


different plants produce different cannabinoids so even though the THC might be lower it doesn't neccesarily mean that it is of lesser quality. It just has different benefits for consuming it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> I was under the impression,that it's all about the genetics no matter what....
> 
> But then,minds do change like undies....


Well, apparently it is about the genetics when all your growing requires is air, water and light lmfao


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 24, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I found a bunch of awesome plants and one absolute keeper. Most people who run it end up finding a keeper, from what I've seen. Its really got something for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I have a finicky palate, but I have no idea what many people do to their weed that makes it taste so bad to me. I feel that it is unflushed hydroponics, probably, where they just pull the plant while they are still feeding full strength nutrients. When I did hydroponics w/ organic supplements my herb was delicious with just a 5-7 day period of water feeding. Right now I'm doing TLO w/ water and EWC based tea once every week or two, and just water as needed up to harvest without any kind of actual flushing out of the medium. I try to minimize my runoff as much as possible. People are generally blown away about how good my herb tastes, but I think its just about getting a full spectrum of nutrients to the plant without overdoing it.


Bad tasting weed is over fed, organic or hydro. We all know the drill with 'dro, flush well and time it just right if perfection is the goal. Organic it is a little different, it is adding high n sources and ammnia nitrogen sources (read manure, poop, guano, pretty much everything but EWC) with a micro herd that canjot convert it all to nitrates fast enough. Too much ammonia nitrogen and I noticed it gets TOO green, a lot of gross chlorophyll to cure out. Chlorophyll tastes pretty foul, it is bitter and leaves a long after taste and a burny feeling on the tip of the tongue. Chasing the green too deep and too far makes for crap tasting weed. And when organic goes wrong I would rather have good hydro far as flavor goes tbh.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 24, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I was wondering the same thing just this afternoon.


I found two this year.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 25, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I found two this year.


What are they bro? I know you did your heat test did they still purple in higher temp? 

@Joedank I haven't grown any purple strains yet. Just popped my first one couple days ago. Only true purple I know of are from Gooeybreeder which are said to be potent too. Haven't tried any of his gear but I will be


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 25, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I found two this year.


That's purdy.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

Who loses the tip of their finger chopping down a plant?

Apparently this guy.

Luckily it was only the left pinky. Wasn't expecting an ER visit tonight. Good times.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 25, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Who loses the tip of their finger chopping down a plant?
> 
> Apparently this guy.
> 
> Luckily it was only the left pinky. Wasn't expecting an ER visit tonight. Good times.


Oooh yummy.What were you using to cut her down?


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Oooh yummy.What were you using to cut her down?


A bread knife. The stems are too think to be cut with shears... I broke the last pair trying. So sometimes I just kinda saw through it. Done it hundreds of times. Somehow something slipped and......CHOP! 

Send some good vibes my way brotha. 

My wife made sure to take some graphic pics in hospital. Looks like sushi.

Also.. At LEAST the plant looks reallly nice. I'd be pissed if it was done chopping a hermie. HA


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 25, 2015)

The one 'on the vine' is Dank Sinatra Remix, and yes she purples always as long as you don't over feed her, really nice fade. Strayfox has a pheno from the original that has an even prettier finish. The dried bud is Giant Steps, always kaleidoscopic but cold makes her go nearly black. Once again, a tea too many can stop the fade easily.


----------



## littlegiant (Feb 25, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Bad tasting weed is over fed, organic or hydro. We all know the drill with 'dro, flush well and time it just right if perfection is the goal. Organic it is a little different, it is adding high n sources and ammnia nitrogen sources (read manure, poop, guano, pretty much everything but EWC) with a micro herd that canjot convert it all to nitrates fast enough. Too much ammonia nitrogen and I noticed it gets TOO green, a lot of gross chlorophyll to cure out. Chlorophyll tastes pretty foul, it is bitter and leaves a long after taste and a burny feeling on the tip of the tongue. Chasing the green too deep and too far makes for crap tasting weed. And when organic goes wrong I would rather have good hydro far as flavor goes tbh.


I do DWC. Im just wondering why this last batch of SSDD was sooo dam green up till chop day? They just looked extremely healthy from start to finish. Im talking no dried up brown leaves what so ever till harvest. Maybe some on the bottom but... I have been very good at not over nuting, and I had very low nitrogen added. I flushed for 8 days and has been curing in jars 3 weeks. Soft berry flavor and soo smooth on the exhale. Great genetics im thinkin!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2015)

littlegiant said:


> I do DWC. Im just wondering why this last batch of SSDD was sooo dam green up till chop day? They just looked extremely healthy from start to finish. Im talking no dried up brown leaves what so ever till harvest. Maybe some on the bottom but... I have been very good at not over nuting, and I had very low nitrogen added. I flushed for 8 days


Sometimes it just works out that way, though I don't mean to be too scientific.

In the same room just a few days from chop, on exactly the same nute regimen, a Tangielope and Kosher Tangie have a perfect yellowing of the fans leaves going on for a week or more, while a Purple Trainwreck is pretty much green/purple and has lost no leaves at all.

Congrats on your run.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 25, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> A bread knife. The stems are too think to be cut with shears... I broke the last pair trying. So sometimes I just kinda saw through it. Done it hundreds of times. Somehow something slipped and......CHOP!
> 
> Send some good vibes my way brotha.
> 
> ...


Ouch, sorry to hear that stache. I had the tip of my middle finger ripped off in a printing press at my old job. Doc did a good stitch job and my nail grew back normal so other than being flat instead of rounded at the tip looks totally normal lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 25, 2015)

littlegiant said:


> I do DWC. Im just wondering why this last batch of SSDD was sooo dam green up till chop day? They just looked extremely healthy from start to finish. Im talking no dried up brown leaves what so ever till harvest. Maybe some on the bottom but... I have been very good at not over nuting, and I had very low nitrogen added. I flushed for 8 days and has been curing in jars 3 weeks. Soft berry flavor and soo smooth on the exhale. Great genetics im thinkin!


A good cure evens all playing fields IMHO. And nothing wrong with a girl staying green all the way through at all, 'too green' is more in the taste than the look of it. But of course you dont want it all yellow, I have had all my runs with not a single leaf dropped since going organic. HEALTH is good.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 25, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> A bread knife. The stems are too think to be cut with shears... I broke the last pair trying. So sometimes I just kinda saw through it. Done it hundreds of times. Somehow something slipped and......CHOP!
> 
> Send some good vibes my way brotha.
> 
> ...


You know ill be sending the good vibes my brotha. Mmm, I love sushi.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 25, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> A bread knife. The stems are too think to be cut with shears... I broke the last pair trying. So sometimes I just kinda saw through it. Done it hundreds of times. Somehow something slipped and......CHOP!
> 
> Send some good vibes my way brotha.
> 
> ...



I bring the tree clippers to cut them down.. Like a mini lock cutter type deal.. idk if that makes any sense







This



Anyway.. Hope you mend quick boss!


----------



## calicat (Feb 25, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I do not for certain, I know that the notes with the release said that it was using the ECSD clone only, my keeper grows/looks JUST like the sour d I had in 2008-2010, with lime green super sticky buds. I saw h&l on icmag a while back, but only briefly. I don't think that there's any of these left out there, he also said that he had sent all of the Appalachia f3s to tsd and they were lost in the ripoff action at the end there.
> 
> 
> SV of CA? Was the Blue Lotus a freebie? If there's more of those buggers around, I want badly. I'm not the only person who thinks that was best blue strain they've ever grown, but it definitely was. Absolutely incredible. As good / better than the heirloom DJ's blueberry that's been in CO forever. So tasty, and just a euphoric stupid happy high.


Ty then it sounds like it was Aj's cut. Ty you answered my next question because I got really excited about the email from TSD concerning the f3 appy from H&L and poof never materialized. And I had no clue what actually transpired at the end.


----------



## calicat (Feb 25, 2015)

COGrown said:


> The appalachia male is very dominant, and depending on how recessive the genetics of the female are they can end up rather overpowered. Pheno selection is the key, there, I think, and it is more important to run full packs of the appalachia hybrids if you are looking for the best. The current appalachia strains I'm running (keepers of SSDD, Elphinstone, and ECSD x Appalachia) all had similar plants in the packs, but most of those were green crack dominant plants that I didn't end up keeping. As far as my actual keepers go, they could not be more different in terms of smell, taste, or effects.
> 
> Contrarywise, the Snow Lotus is incredibly recessive, and every snow lotus hybrid female I have run has had aspects of the mother plant.


Hey I am sure you noticed this with Appy crosses as well. If you are familiar with the mother cut used and if you smell it even slightly in the vegetation period then chances are Appy will not completely dominate the cross even on an Appy frame.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 25, 2015)

A35's on the left, UW's on the right. They starving a bit in these solo cups, I desperately need to transplant them. They need to stretch their legs.




full melt just finished drying.


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2015)

Yo mamas so fat............


Full of frost already.

Good side growth...already on these.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 25, 2015)

Great shot Genuity! Look at all those heads! It's amazing.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

I love how Amos likes the post about my finger getting chopped off. Send that man some good vibes. He needs them. Sad, sad lil guy. Everyone started to straight ignore him and he's having troll withdrawals! lol.

 
Mixing these with ice wax. What finger?


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well, apparently it is about the genetics when all your growing requires is air, water and light lmfao


Those things, nutrients and common sense. Which do you lack? lol.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> I bring the tree clippers to cut them down.. Like a mini lock cutter type deal.. idk if that makes any sense
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was the hand held version of those I broke. Time for the tree pruners. Thanks for the well wishes homie!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey I liked that post only because it was an amusing story.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Hey I liked that post only because it was an amusing story.


LOL! As did most. But he probably has a mr mustache voodoo doll and shrine of me!

MORE MEDS!!!!!


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 25, 2015)

I can tell you that shit is dank, if that is the Durango OG I was lit like a fuckin candle stick!

Amos is funny, he posts pictures of some twig ass buds and then talks shit to people who grow dank. The problem is jealousy and realizing this I will just keep poking him until he explodes.

I never did like him from the beginning.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 25, 2015)

Wow dude I just want to break those down and spin them through some icy water. Oh my heavenly trichomes.

What strain is that?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yo mamas so fat............
> View attachment 3359188
> View attachment 3359190
> Full of frost already.
> ...


There we go. The Dream Beaver was also born with frost. Ended up being all girls and beyond potent. This run shall kick. All the best with these Gen.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 25, 2015)

If you want to see big plants, do a search for RIU member Double JJ... holy balls. I am not worthy.


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 25, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Those things, nutrients and common sense. Which do you lack? lol.


heehee.


 
here is an image of a foldup tree handsaw. 
If you prefer sawing this will keep you outta trouble in the future. It only cuts on the pull, fairly safe! feel better man


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> heehee.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359232
> ...


Thanks bro! I've used a saw before. Couldn't find it last night and got lazy. Def was a wake up call. Coulda been a lot worse though. Some people get their legs blown off in the middle east. Grateful to be happy and healthy (if a little less fingery.)
Crazy thing is I can't feel ANY part of that finger. Like it's not there anymore. Trippy.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Wow dude I just want to break those down and spin them through some icy water. Oh my heavenly trichomes.
> 
> What strain is that?


That was one of the tigermelon x appy plants. One of my favorite bodhis ever ran.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 25, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> There we go. The Dream Beaver was also born with frost. Ended up being all girls and beyond potent. This run shall kick. All the best with these Gen.


My Chem 3 x 88g13/Hashplant testers are all frosty like that. Makes it hard to pick out the best one as they all showing that. The male adds some serious frost to his kids from all the tests results I see. Looking very promising on my end. Looks like it will be 7/10 females with those testers too


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> My Chem 3 x 88g13/Hashplant testers are all frosty like that. Makes it hard to pick out the best one as they all showing that. The male adds some serious frost to his kids from all the tests results I see. Looking very promising on my end. Looks like it will be 7/10 females with those testers too


Crazy, you think the 88 could someow let more fems come through because I got 8/10 on my blue dream x88 g13/hp and that is like real good for me for a m/f ratio.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

Confirmed females on both stardawg x 88 and LA hindu x ole mama ghani. At least 2 of each so far. Soon as my new tent arrives they go into flower.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 25, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Soon as my new tent arrives they go into flower.


Lol I said this and I have had my tent since sunday... still not set up. But I have been busy as fuck with work (working 10 hr days this week all week, hella OT, reward bean order in the future? lol) and watching my aunts dog since her mother in law passed away this weekend so they had to leave town for the week on short notice. So I am hoping to get it setup friday night since they will be back thursday night.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> I love how Amos likes the post about my finger getting chopped off.


I did? Maybe you can post it....I can't recall, and you surely wouldn't make anything [else ] up, so post that post. 

Shoot man....I was so concerned I asked you about it in PM.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I can tell you that shit is dank, if that is the Durango OG I was lit like a fuckin candle stick!
> 
> Amos is funny, he posts pictures of some twig ass buds and then talks shit to people who grow dank.


No King - people who grow and brag about ruderalis.

There's a difference, but clearly you don't recognize it. Go figure.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 25, 2015)

Damn,


Amos Otis said:


> No King - people who grow and brag about ruderalis.
> 
> There's a difference, but clearly you don't recognize it. Go figure.


The butthurt is strong with you, I guess I got myself a dickrider for lyfe!


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 25, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Crazy, you think the 88 could someow let more fems come through because I got 8/10 on my blue dream x88 g13/hp and that is like real good for me for a m/f ratio.


Yea he might be passing the female gene pretty good. That's a great m/f ratio period for anybody. My 7/10 is the best I've had from reg seeds so far. I don't trip about ratios tho as long as I get a few I'm good.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 25, 2015)

Its definitely a nice turn from the 4/16 females I got from what I started this fall lol.
Would be cool cus I just ordered clusterfunk so maybe get more females to find a skunk leaner. He doesnt seem to dominate the cross, just compliment it. Atleast what I am seeing in these blueberry hashplant.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Damn,
> 
> 
> The butthurt is strong with you, I guess I got myself a dickrider for lyfe!


Naw....I pass. Mr Pinky has you trained too well - you're even stealing her material.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Naw....I pass. Mr Pinky has you trained too well - you're even stealing her material.


Reported to sunni AGAIN. If you can't take the heat.........


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Reported to sunni AGAIN. If you can't take the heat.........


Yeah.....that's what happened....lol



"you have two options

put him on ignore

or be banned. 



it is up to you

2 choices

put him on ignore

or you will be banned.

you have 30 minutes to comply with this."

I'm thinking it over...........


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2015)

Love ya - mean it moustache.....ahhhh.....pinky.....but I gots to let you go. May you and the King always continue to 'have' each others backsides.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 25, 2015)

What is wrong with having friends?


----------



## torontoke (Feb 25, 2015)

This is supposed to be the bodhi thread. The one common interest that brings everyone to this thread in the first place.
Every other thread on here turns into a schoolyard fight.Some even leading to tattle tailing. Come on

I come here for news and info/pics of bodhi gear how bout everyone stick to that.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 25, 2015)

sounds good to me ^^^


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

Well in that case how bout some upcoming bodhi testers?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 25, 2015)

nice stash killin it as always


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 25, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> nice stash killin it as always





mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3359428
> Well in that case how bout some upcoming bodhi testers?


Yea he always does thats why he should just focus on that and leave riff raff alone  Looking great as always Stash. What testers are those again? Looks like you got a full space what all you running beside the Bodhi testers?


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks guys. I've thrown in the towel. Sticking to the topic from here on out. Been childish of me to even respond in here. Oh well. Live and learn. I'm definitely FAR from perfect. Hell. Perfect people still have their entire pinky fingers. 

LA Hindu x ol ghani and star dawg x 88g are the new testers. Clones being re-run for round 3 are tigermelon x appy and stardawg x goji. Theres a few Forum x ss chem king from GGG for a 3rd round and then a few random singles on their first run. Jaws slippery rails, Fruity Pebbles OG... and chemical kush and valley dawg from pisces genetics. Oh. One mackinaw trail mix from mota also.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 25, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Thanks guys. I've thrown in the towel. Sticking to the topic from here on out. Been childish of me to even respond in here. Oh well. Live and learn. I'm definitely FAR from perfect. Hell. Perfect people still have their entire pinky fingers.
> 
> LA Hindu x ol ghani and star dawg x 88g are the new testers. Clones being re-run for round 3 are tigermelon x appy and stardawg x goji. Theres a few Forum x ss chem king from GGG for a 3rd round and then a few random singles on their first run. Jaws slippery rails, Fruity Pebbles OG... and chemical kush and valley dawg from pisces genetics. Oh. One mackinaw trail mix from mota also.


 you a fool bro fareal. Those sound like some great plants you have in there. Cant wait to see both set of testers and everything else your running too.


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 25, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> View attachment 3359428
> Well in that case how bout some upcoming bodhi testers?


I like the way you grow!


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> you a fool bro fareal. Those sound like some great plants you have in there. Cant wait to see both set of testers and everything else your running too.


LOL! Thanks homie. You're someone I'd love to burn one with someday. 

I'm excited for 2 upcoming things. The bare spot in the middle of the pic? Those are new seeds popping up. Lake of fire, locktite, black triangle, bodacious, super star tahoe, pagoda, orange slice hogsbreath, kirkwood OG and Faceoff BX (various breeders lol)

Second thing I'm excited for. The big homie @bigworm6969 referred me to Jaws for testing. Just got the confirmation email and I have beans and a tshirt (which i'll rock the hell out of) on the way.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I like the way you grow!


I like the way you breed (that sounds kinda funny)

Once these move out I have some of your badass crosses in line next to pop. I have a feeling "babylonian fruit" is gonna knock peoples socks OFF!

Edit: For those who don't know, joeypotseed makes badass crosses and f2's of bodhi gear. I'm BEYOND stoked to pop some. (sorry to put you on blast, i remember you saying you didn't want credit but....sorry.lol)


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 25, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> LOL! Thanks homie. You're someone I'd love to burn one with someday.
> 
> I'm excited for 2 upcoming things. The bare spot in the middle of the pic? Those are new seeds popping up. Lake of fire, locktite, black triangle, bodacious, super star tahoe, pagoda, orange slice hogsbreath, kirkwood OG and Faceoff BX (various breeders lol)
> 
> Second thing I'm excited for. The big homie @bigworm6969 referred me to Jaws for testing. Just got the confirmation email and I have beans and a tshirt (which i'll rock the hell out of) on the way.


Hell yea bro mos def. Man you got some strains growing fareal. Lots of those should be very awesome. I don't got that much variety going on right now but I will be soon. Got Chem 3x 88g13/hp, Silverback Jack, SFVOG x Longbottom Leaf and Purple Urkel x Purple Indica BX3. Awesome shit on testing for Jaws. Got gear I would love to get my hands on. Gonna pop a few Cherry Puffs, FPOG f4, SinMints, Sour Lime Pie and the other tester pack BS Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea bro mos def. Man you got some strains growing fareal. Lots of those should be very awesome. I don't got that much variety going on right now but I will be soon. Got Chem 3x 88g13/hp, Silverback Jack, SFVOG x Longbottom Leaf and Purple Urkel x Purple Indica BX3. Awesome shit on testing for Jaws. Got gear I would love to get my hands on. Gonna pop a few Cherry Puffs, FPOG f4, SinMints, Sour Lime Pie and the other tester pack BS Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp


Uhhhh....You got some FIRE their yourself! Sheesh. Those all sound incredible. Sour lime pie? Yes please.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah jesus you guys are juggling more ladies than tiger woods lol. And they all sound dank.
I will have a couple more strains in rotation over time but prob cycle some out soon too and prob only ever have 6 strains at the most going unlike you 2 with a different strain for every hour of the day lol.

Wasted no time on those black triangle huh @mr mustache


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 25, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Uhhhh....You got some FIRE their yourself! Sheesh. Those all sound incredible. Sour lime pie? Yes please.


Yea the Sour Lime Pie(Key Lime Pie x Karmas SourJack) is looking promising from other growers. So I'm gonna pop my few. I gotta start my thread for everything can't keep up with too many journals lol


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 25, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> A35's on the left, UW's on the right. They starving a bit in these solo cups, I desperately need to transplant them. They need to stretch their legs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359174
> ...


That bubble looks soo fine! What micron bag did that come from?


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah jesus you guys are juggling more ladies than tiger woods lol. And they all sound dank.
> I will have a couple more strains in rotation over time but prob cycle some out soon too and prob only ever have 6 strains at the most going unlike you 2 with a different strain for every hour of the day lol.
> 
> Wasted no time on those black triangle huh @mr mustache


LOL! and you know this....man! Those unicorns poppin soon?


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

Half my homies on here are going to the MI cannabis cup huh? Seriously considering a plane ticket would LOVE to smoke with a few of you I KNOW are going


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 25, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> LOL! and you know this....man! Those unicorns poppin soon?
> View attachment 3359539


Soonish... I have some testers on the way from jaws,and the red eye jedi get germd this week. I have said it like zillion times but its happenin. They would prob run well with the moontang and clusterfunk I ordered assuming thats what i got to really skunk it up cus I love me some skunk.


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 25, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> I like the way you breed (that sounds kinda funny)
> 
> Once these move out I have some of your badass crosses in line next to pop. I have a feeling "babylonian fruit" is gonna knock peoples socks OFF!
> 
> Edit: For those who don't know, joeypotseed makes badass crosses and f2's of bodhi gear. I'm BEYOND stoked to pop some. (sorry to put you on blast, i remember you saying you didn't want credit but....sorry.lol)



They all should knock your socks off!!

This next round I am thinking:

Anceint Og F1 x Heaven Mountain F1 (I've been dreaming of crossing Goji Og to Ancient Og since I started growing and they never made the connection before I ran out of Goji, but since Goji and Heaven Mountain seem the same(depending on the pheno) it's good enough for me)

Ancient Og F1 x 88G13HPxSkywalker Og F1 (Red Eye Jedi) (Idk why but I just feel these 2 would compliment each other well, both have similar structure, vigor and good mold resistance)

Grease (Cherry Pie x TresStardawg) F2 x Cherry Hashplant F1 (88G13HPx Afkansas) (Hopefully this will be some dank cherry dank)

Grease F2 x Heaven Mountain F1 ( This should be a great cross if the cherry fire mixes well with the Heaven mountains Strawberry funky fire from hell).

(Blackberry Lotus F2 x Sunshine Daydream) x (Blackberry Kush x Grape Stomper) from Gage Green. The name Berry Nightmare sounds good to me.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 25, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> That bubble looks soo fine! What micron bag did that come from?


Cheers Al. That's the 90 micron. Dry trim run, wet washed then sieved through a stainless steel flour sieve and dried for 10 days. I can't fuckin wait to do some spins of some Bodhi flowers because every picture I see they are just covered in heads. I know it's off topic but I'm gonna throw up another picture. Heads nearly fully separated and still intact.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Feb 25, 2015)

joey, you always turn out some amazing plants my friend. 

I think Ancient OG x Heaven Mountain will be a great cross. You got me really wanting that one. I bet it would be great for outdoors too! 

But honestly all of those sound great. You have great tastes and choices for crossing.


----------



## COGrown (Feb 25, 2015)

Picked up the Goji OG Queen Mother cut today, and I'll be grabbing the Pinesoul cut next week (I'm smoking on it now)

As soon as I opened the jar of Pinesoul I was taken back immediately to my keeper of Goji, which I sadly lost along with around 7 or 8 other strains I was running at the time. Never trust anyone to take care of your clones, kids. There shouldn't be any doubt that there are pure OG phenos in the Goji line, they just might not be the most common ones. 

Once my current flowering plants are moved out of the room, I'll be doing a pollination run using my selected Kosher Kush male {very stinky, og growth characteristics but with nice branching and flower clusters}. Likely females will be both the Goji cuts, Golden Goat, Pre98 BK, Skywalker OG, Snowcap, GSC Forum, and GG#4 (this one I'm still trying to get, it seems like most people with it here in CO want to extort big $$$ for it) and my two selected female Kosher f1s. This project is mainly going to be to make my kosher f2s, so all the other beans will probably be sent out for freebies if I can find a bank that wants them.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 25, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Cheers Al. That's the 90 micron. Dry trim run, wet washed then sieved through a stainless steel flour sieve and dried for 10 days. I can't fuckin wait to do some spins of some Bodhi flowers because every picture I see they are just covered in heads. I know it's off topic but I'm gonna throw up another picture. Heads nearly fully separated and still intact.
> 
> View attachment 3359553


 Now that is majestic.
When you say sieved, is that to break it up?


----------



## DoctorFrost (Feb 25, 2015)

The vault would probably take them.

I know I wouldn't complain at all on any of those crosses either. Especially the Kosher x Gogi, and Skywalker. 

I am going to have to think of some crosses in my head to do eventually. I tell ya that Ancient og x Heaven Mountain would be great tho. I think Ancient OG x a lot of things would be great for outdoors. Get that huge plant (I hear ancients like to grow big) and have a great yield and boost up the resistance of the cross from the landrace.


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 25, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> The vault would probably take them.
> 
> I know I wouldn't complain at all on any of those crosses either. Especially the Kosher x Gogi, and Skywalker.
> 
> I am going to have to think of some crosses in my head to do eventually. I tell ya that Ancient og x Heaven Mountain would be great tho. I think Ancient OG x a lot of things would be great for outdoors. Get that huge plant (I hear ancients like to grow big) and have a great yield and boost up the resistance of the cross from the landrace.


You have the right idea with yield and resistance. I personally want to cross the Ancient to a bunch of Og's so I can get that old school and new school all in one "Og". Tbh I love crossing it to everthing. The last time I had some pure Ancient in stock I sold and donated a bunch because It was too strong for me, which isn't a bad thing...


----------



## COGrown (Feb 25, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> The vault would probably take them.
> 
> I know I wouldn't complain at all on any of those crosses either. Especially the Kosher x Gogi, and Skywalker.
> 
> I am going to have to think of some crosses in my head to do eventually. I tell ya that Ancient og x Heaven Mountain would be great tho. I think Ancient OG x a lot of things would be great for outdoors. Get that huge plant *(I hear ancients like to grow big)* and have a great yield and boost up the resistance of the cross from the landrace.


Only got 1 lady out of 7, but yes, she was a big lady with OG terps.


----------



## torontoke (Feb 25, 2015)

Im glad this convo switched back to strain talk but man u guys know how to make someone jealous.
You guys are lucky to have access to all those yummy sounding strains.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Feb 25, 2015)

I think that would be great, do you have a certain cut of Ancient you keep around Joey?

I'd love to run some of those outdoors myself, as well as indoors. Ancient x any OG would be some fire. I would grow that out for sure. And I think Ancient x Chem 91 would be another killer one. Or Stardawg, Chem4, any Chem. I am a big Chem, and OG lover.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 25, 2015)

Kosher Goji! Mmmm that sounds nice.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 26, 2015)

I could be jumping the gun (and a total idiot) but I want this blueberry hashplant to be a female quite badly. So I'm checking her out, trying to get a feel for what to look for and she's got something her sisters(hopeful) don't. Look just above my thumb and to the left.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 26, 2015)

What a happy little sausage fest. Now can we all hug and move along lol...


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 26, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I could be jumping the gun (and a total idiot) but I want this blueberry hashplant to be a female quite badly. So I'm checking her out, trying to get a feel for what to look for and she's got something her sisters(hopeful) don't. Look just above my thumb and to the left.View attachment 3359617


I can only imagine how amazing the Blueberry Hashplant will be since Cherry Hashplant was amazing. Even if that plant ends up being a male I bet that it would be the ultimate stud.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 26, 2015)

So I got these two colas..

Seriously. These two colas are from the temple of Larry. Same plant. Yet one has more frost and a tighter more spear like structure. The other more loose and sativa looking. Greener because there are less trichs.

The only difference I can see or perceive of is that the tight frosty one is super close to a uv bulb. It doesn't make much sense but I've noticed this for weeks now.. 

Am I crazy? Is there a difference?


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 26, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> I think that would be great, do you have a certain cut of Ancient you keep around Joey?
> 
> I'd love to run some of those outdoors myself, as well as indoors. Ancient x any OG would be some fire. I would grow that out for sure. And I think Ancient x Chem 91 would be another killer one. Or Stardawg, Chem4, any Chem. I am a big Chem, and OG lover.


Originally I grew this one male that had Indica qualities like the leaf size and shape, but the structure like everything that I've grown in the pack has a sativa structure and lots of stem rub aroma. I vegged my first male nice and long and I saved a good amount of pollen. After using this pollen for 1 1/2 years it isn't viable anymore. I recently sprouted 2 Ancient Og F1's. Both were male, but one is more vigorous and just as potent in the aroma department, which is what I mainly look for so I decided to add this new male to my arsenal.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 26, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Now that is majestic.
> When you say sieved, is that to break it up?


Correct. 


Also I'd say that does infact look like the beginning of female preflowers but I'm sure we've all been fooled at one point. IME the female preflowers always start out with that pointy shape while the male balls always start out more ball like.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 26, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> So I got these two colas..
> 
> Seriously. These two colas are from the temple of Larry. Same plant. Yet one has more frost and a tighter more spear like structure. The other more loose and sativa looking. Greener because there are less trichs.
> 
> ...


Uhhhhhhhh.... wow. It does look like two different plants to me too. Which one is getting more light from the HID?... weird stuff bro lol


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 26, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Uhhhhhhhh.... wow. It does look like two different plants to me too. Which one is getting more light from the HID?... weird stuff bro lol


They're both just soaking in light. I only have LEDs but the fat cola is blocked from most uv rays by her other colas and a few colas of the nepali meds.

I've been contemplating this for a bit. I can't think of anything at all..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 26, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> They're both just soaking in light. I only have LEDs but the fat cola is blocked from most uv rays by her other colas and a few colas of the nepali meds.
> 
> I've been contemplating this for a bit. I can't think of anything at all..


 I might ne able to sjed some 'light' on the issue lol... OK, so my Salvation cut, cloning off the same mother, I saw both these kinds of bud structures. Tight and pine cone shaped, and looser and foxtaily. The tighter bids got considerably less light, or noticeably at least. The more foxtailed buds were bombarded with full power. Also, the tighter nugs had less branches per plant. Overall, the foxtailed bud yielded much better, didn't look tight but was much denser than I expected. Could be that more light equals more calyx, and that at a certain point they start building on TOP of each other too. Very cool seeing this all on one plant. Got me thinking for sure.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 26, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I might ne able to sjed some 'light' on the issue lol... OK, so my Salvation cut, cloning off the same mother, I saw both these kinds of bud structures. Tight and pine cone shaped, and looser and foxtaily. The tighter bids got considerably less light, or noticeably at least. The more foxtailed buds were bombarded with full power. Also, the tighter nugs had less branches per plant. Overall, the foxtailed bud yielded much better, didn't look tight but was much denser than I expected. Could be that more light equals more calyx, and that at a certain point they start building on TOP of each other too. Very cool seeing this all on one plant. Got me thinking for sure.


That is quite interesting but, I would think that in my case it seems the big'n is getting less light than the tight pointy one.

Man, it's super cool to see first-hand how versatile a single cannabis plant can actually be. Amazing.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 26, 2015)

Well the bud with less light grows BIGGER lol... well I am both stumped and fascinated. If they TASTE different that will be a trip.


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 26, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well the bud with less light grows BIGGER lol... well I am both stumped and fascinated. If they TASTE different that will be a trip.


Oh ill let you know!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 26, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> View attachment 3360058


Hell yeah. What is she?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 26, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> View attachment 3360058


Very nice Joey!

Which strain is that one?


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 26, 2015)

Here is some Syneregy.. She went 72 days. She had a very soft feminine fruity pineapple smell with a whole lot of Chemdawg smell. Sadly the Chemdawg smell completely disappeared after the cure, which I was not expecting. Very Sativa uplifting bud. Very super smooth and clean tasting. The taste has a hint of pineapple spice, but it also taste like some DMT that I got a few years ago.... Also the budss ended up being pretty dense.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 26, 2015)

Dude she is a beautiful gal! You treated her right!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 26, 2015)

yeah boy shes heafty I got lucky and got 4 out 5 females synergy and I liked all of them


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 26, 2015)

got mountain temple on deck anybody got any finished pics


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2015)

Mothers milk #1&2


----------



## Positivity (Feb 26, 2015)

Heaven mountain 2nd time around...glad i gave her another go. Strong og type smell..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 26, 2015)

Synergy was one of my favorite runs over the last year. Power, elegance, flavor, smell, yield, it has it ALL.


----------



## ovo (Feb 26, 2015)

Ever hear of treating Chloramine with Vitamin C? found this in another thread and thought it may be helpful.



qroox said:


> This is not mine.It is probably from RiddleMe's nuggets. Thanks for sharing buddy.
> 
> 
> I use Vitamin C tablets to treat my tap water for chlorine & chloramine. 1 500mg vitamin c tablet will treat 20 gallons of water for chloramine at a safe estimate of 2-3ppm, so I'm basically treating 5000 gallons for 5-6 dollars.
> ...





qroox said:


> A vitamin C will also treat chlorine and chloramamine . I have a ditty somewhere. Let met find it.


----------



## littlegiant (Feb 27, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Sometimes it just works out that way, though I don't mean to be too scientific.
> 
> In the same room just a few days from chop, on exactly the same nute regimen, a Tangielope and Kosher Tangie have a perfect yellowing of the fans leaves going on for a week or more, while a Purple Trainwreck is pretty much green/purple and has lost no leaves at all.
> 
> Congrats on your run.


Hey dude! How was that purple trainwreck? Got a freebee and was gonna pop it after my lucky charms are done.
Is it a monster? Do you think I could fill my 4x4 tent scrogging just 1 plant of trainwreck. Been curious about seeing just 1 plant under 1000 watts!


----------



## littlegiant (Feb 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yo mamas so fat............
> View attachment 3359188
> View attachment 3359190
> Full of frost already.
> ...


Dam Dude!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2015)

littlegiant said:


> Hey dude! How was that purple trainwreck? Got a freebee and was gonna pop it after my lucky charms are done.
> Is it a monster? Do you think I could fill my 4x4 tent scrogging just 1 plant of trainwreck. Been curious about seeing just 1 plant under 1000 watts!


I'd scheduled chopping it today, in fact, @ 9 weeks. I'm on the fence about giving it another few days. It looks stellar, and will post pics in the 'New Harvest Pics' thread when she's done.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 27, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I'd scheduled chopping it today, in fact, @ 9 weeks. I'm on the fence about giving it another few days. It looks stellar, and will post pics in the 'New Harvest Pics' thread when she's done.
> 
> View attachment 3360551


damn nice bud sir.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> damn nice bud sir.


Thanks, Mr Head. Wait 'til you see her out of the closet in some good light.

BTW - how's your FBs - close to smoking?


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 27, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks, Mr Head. Wait 'til you see her out of the closet in some good light.
> 
> BTW - how's your FBs - close to smoking?


4 weeks at least on her yet. Can not wait  I'll put some new pics up on Monday.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 27, 2015)

I think this one is love Triangle. Prolly 5+ on her.

 Fireballs. Not a orange hair anywhere on her yet.

Edit: decided to snap some now while the lights on.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 3360557 View attachment 3360558 I think this one is love Triangle. Prolly 5+ on her.
> 
> View attachment 3360559 Fireballs. Not a orange hair anywhere on her yet.
> 
> Edit: decided to snap some now while the lights on.


All these are 12/12 from seed?


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 27, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> All these are 12/12 from seed?


Yuppers. I need to keep better records, but I think she's 4 weeks in.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Yuppers. I need to keep better records, but I think she's 4 weeks in.


I'm extremely interested in how they finish. With way too many beans, I'm considering what you're doing just to burn through and sample some beans that otherwise would just keep sitting.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 27, 2015)

IMO, it's a great way to see what's there. No floppy plants. Everything grows super strong from seed. I'm experimenting a bit with a Synergy I got in there, seeing when I should be topping doing this without slowing them down much.

Having issues starting seeds in this dry ass winter, I got 4 orange kush starting up *hopefully* by a breeder whom I don't expect much from so I won't mention his name until he impresses me. His last plants threw nuts doing this, his are the only ones I've found that have. Think it's Agent Orange X SomesortofBC Kush.


----------



## Disasta Green Thumb (Feb 27, 2015)

jkahndb0 said:


> Here's my Bodhi List....
> 
> ELF SNACK - REG
> STAR CHILD - REG
> ...


Yoooo, I need some of those Big Sur Holy Weed & dank Sinatra beans brother! They were gone b4 I had the pleasure of finding Bodhi. My list is too long to list lol I think I have at least 20. I'll say this tho... I'm doing some work with Black Triangle, Golden Triangle & Love Dawg! Also, I have started to bx my 91 Hollywood Pure Kush to Solo's Stash & took my Solo's Stash mom x Berserker from Snow High. The test results can be found here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/treeology-inc-a-new-genetics-company-soon-to-open.861784/ Working on Berserk White Lotus as well (not in testing yet though). That 91 hollywood Pure Kush sample was literally 3 years old. Imagine the possibilities!


----------



## Disasta Green Thumb (Feb 27, 2015)

bodhi seeds said:


> hopefully sunday/monday and then early in the week for more goji og... postman willing....
> 
> on a new note: *bodhi seeds now at santa cruz mountain naturals....*
> 
> ...


Yoooo B, loving that gear bro! Doing some work with your lines... check out these 


bodhi seeds said:


> hopefully sunday/monday and then early in the week for more goji og... postman willing....
> 
> on a new note: *bodhi seeds now at santa cruz mountain naturals....*
> 
> ...


Yoooo B, I am diggin your gear there's a few things I am waiting for you to restock but my line focuses on the 91 HPK testing my cut to your Solo's Stash. And some Triangle Hybrids. Doing some testing for Gu @ GPS on that Pinesoul OG x Monster Cookies, Purple Goji OG x Stardawg among others... did my Larry cut x Goji Purple Fire Thai from Snow gotta str8 stud bro! I have a few things I'd love to get into your hands... check me out at:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/treeology-inc-a-new-genetics-company-soon-to-open.861784/ peace, love & cannabis.


----------



## COGrown (Feb 27, 2015)

GLG just got the gear that sv of ca got recently. I like buying things directly off of a website better, even if its still a cash in mail type of thing, I know I'm getting what I asked for and whatnot. Some Strawberry Milk (Nepali OG x Instant Karma) and Bandaloop (kudra x instant karma) in this case.


----------



## calicat (Feb 27, 2015)

Just an fyi 91 HPK is in reference to the Topanga Valley Cut and not the HPK cut that Bodhi uses which I firmly believe is the Roadrunner Cut.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 27, 2015)

I just want to do a shout out to one of the homies, Mr Mustache has brought a lot to these forums however with personal feelings getting involved and most likely a womans period to blame... I just want to say RIP good buddy. I hope they take me next so we may move on to our next journey.







If it wasn't for this guy I wouldn't be interested in Gage Green or Bhodi, Mr Mustache you are a true hero. I hope amos paints the town in shit while we are gone.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 27, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I just want to do a shout out to one of the homies, Mr Mustache has brought a lot to these forums however with personal feelings getting involved and most likely a womans period to blame... I just want to say RIP good buddy. I hope they take me next so we may move on to our next journey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is Mr mustache? never seen him around before .


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 27, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I just want to do a shout out to one of the homies, Mr Mustache has brought a lot to these forums however with personal feelings getting involved and most likely a womans period to blame... I just want to say RIP good buddy. I hope they take me next so we may move on to our next journey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me you arr jojing and dude didnt die? April fools joke on amos?


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 27, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Tell me you arr jojing and dude didnt die? April fools joke on amos?


He didn't die he was banned lol, Amos throws out a lot of shit but if you come back at him he will hit the report button faster than his mom could hit the abort button.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 27, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> He didn't die he was banned lol, Amos throws out a lot of shit but if you come back at him he will hit the report button faster than his mom could hit the abort button.


Yeah I figued ut out right after I posted that lol. Your post was slighgily to cryptic for me lol
He is proof of reincarnation imo, dude always shows up under a new name lol.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 27, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Well I am just glad dude isnt dead. Would have brought down an otherwise really good day.
> 
> This goldent triangle has me lifted as shit. Just happy as hell after smoking at lunch 2 hours ago and I only smoked like 5 onies.


He wanted me to wish you all the best, one day the rodeo might show back up in town. But until then I think we are pulling out.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 27, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I just want to do a shout out to one of the homies, Mr Mustache has brought a lot to these forums however with personal feelings getting involved and most likely a womans period to blame... I just want to say RIP good buddy. I hope they take me next so we may move on to our next journey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal! One of the best growers I've come across on the interwebs.

This is a marijuana site, right?


----------



## Disasta Green Thumb (Feb 27, 2015)

calicat said:


> Just an fyi 91 HPK is in reference to the Topanga Valley Cut and not the HPK cut that Bodhi uses which I firmly believe is the Roadrunner Cut.


As far as my research has taken me & 1st hand experience, unless I was misinformed, the 91 HPK & the topanga & i've heard it called a fee other names. This particular pure kush is NOT the Suge cut (which is seemingly bubba related. 

The 91 HPK is definitely an OG decedent. It smells like lemon lime delight to the touch in VEG, same to the touch in flower, but soon as u cure & fire it up, you taste str8 vanilla. It is unreal, I've never found a more impressive smelling plant. My cut is bag seeds from a high grade unit of hpk I scored back in the day from a friend. 

I 1st cam in contact with 91 HPK in 2002-2003 there was probably 1 of the best shops in life on Santa Monica & Fairfax. Any1 lucky enough to have gone there will know exactly what I am talkin about... 

Any who, the flowers were $800 an Oz & $100 an 1/8 no breaks. But It looked like Kryptonite, which is use to kill super man, not the cannibus strain lol! The cut that Bodhi describes looks & smells like the 91 hpk I remember, but totally different smell to the touch, but I figure that a was the Snow Lotus influence?


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 27, 2015)

Yea, that's some scamming right there but a fool and his money...

May Mr. Mustache/Brek rise again like Jesus.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 27, 2015)

What the deuce did a mod delete my post about the golden t getiing me high???


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2015)

The stash dug his own grave....let's not act like its all been rainbows and flowers in this joint...


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 27, 2015)

No way Mr. Mustache was banned?? Dude has a seed stock that rivals the Attitude seed bank lol I hope he comes back as THE MUSTACHE or Doctor MUSTACHE...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> The stash dug his own grave....let's not act like its all been rainbows and flowers in this joint...


Maybe, but there ain't no rhyme nor reason to the way the ban hammer works around here. Ban the stache but leave the guy that's always in the middle of shit stirring the pot.

Fuck this joint.


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2015)

Multiple account is reason enough,with the rules and all...he got lots of chances.

It's not one mod,that just loves to do work......people just don't like to follow rules,or use common knowledge....

That's why we have PM...


----------



## calicat (Feb 27, 2015)

DisastaGreenThumb said:


> As far as my research has taken me & 1st hand experience, unless I was misinformed, the 91 HPK & the topanga & i've heard it called a fee other names. This particular pure kush is NOT the Suge cut (which is seemingly bubba related.
> 
> The 91 HPK is definitely an OG decedent. It smells like lemon lime delight to the touch in VEG, same to the touch in flower, but soon as u cure & fire it up, you taste str8 vanilla. It is unreal, I've never found a more impressive smelling plant. My cut is bag seeds from a high grade unit of hpk I scored back in the day from a friend.
> 
> ...


There was sooo much confusion with those cuts. Its not even funny.

Yes it is but the difference between the area cuts of the hpk is what actual og cut was s1'd. If you ran the 91 Topanga Cut or 91 Og, Malibu cut, Roadrunner Cut, Santa Monica Cut, Santa Rosa Cut you would see similarities and differences all at the same time. Imo the best cut is the Roadrunner cut because it is straight up fruity pebbles with an acrid lime gym sock stench. Heady Og hit without narcotic body blow. Lasts the longest and hits the hardest out of them all. But jmho.

When I first tried B's HPK via snow lotus cross which I did not grow it was creamy and somewhat marshmellowy. And it appeared that there was a genetic migration from afghani into the blockhead expression therefore some body relaxation occured. So I was like hmmm wonder if this is the Topanga cut but B I believe said somewhere at BB or Icmag that it was not. I ran and still continue to run Pura Vida and I got the HPK phen and the male I had for a while ( R.I.P.) was a HPK leaning male.

And with Suge Knight cut I totally agree with you that it is most likely an s'1 of the original bubba kush cut.

Pura Vida Clone Test:


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 27, 2015)

As much as I like mr stash and his pretty plant pics this whole situation could have been avoided if 1 or both of them would have put each other on ignore instead of poking each other. All that said the consequences of their interactions do always seem to be a little one sided....


----------



## sunni (Feb 27, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> As much as I like mr stash and his pretty plant pics this whole situation could have been avoided if 1 or both of them would have put each other on ignore instead of poking each other. All that said the consequences of their interactions do always seem to be a little one sided....


i told them both to put eachother on ignore..they did it...so i assumed we could finally put the goddamn bullshit to rest. 
no idea why or who banned him after that


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 27, 2015)

sunni said:


> i told them both to put eachother on ignore..they did it...so i assumed we could finally put the goddamn bullshit to rest.
> no idea why or who banned him after that


I am gonna assume it was gen from what I just read on the ggg thread but I could me me making an ass of myself lol, ass u me and all.


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I am gonna assume it was gen from what I just read on the ggg thread but I could me me making an ass of myself lol, ass u me and all.


No ability to ban,just clean up spam post.....I'm more of an janitor.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> No ability to ban,just clean up spam post.....I'm more of an janitor.


Well damn... now there is a mystery afoot lol. Get scooby and the gang together and lets get to the bottom of this.
You mods are a confusing type lol. Some can go on a banning tantrum while others cant even ban lol. Whats even the criteria to join the holy order?


----------



## sunni (Feb 27, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Well damn... now there is a mystery afoot lol. Get scooby and the gang together and lets get to the bottom of this.
> You mods are a confusing type lol. Some can go on a banning tantrum while others cant even ban lol. Whats even the criteria to join the holy order?


if he was banned there was reason for it. if he was already a previously banned member then he stayed a lot longer than most.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 27, 2015)

sunni said:


> if he was banned there was reason for it. if he was already a previously banned member then he stayed a lot longer than most.


Oh there is no confusion as to why he got banned. Was just confused who did, and idrc aanyways was just curious. Thought it was nice of you gusy to let him play after it was all but confirmed he is brek.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 27, 2015)

Shit got to personal. As much as I love our discussion threads where we just shoot the shit, it's obviously started to carry over out of those threads. Shit should have stopped months ago. 

Sad to see dude banned just as I would be if Amos was gone, he has great knowledge and grow skills. Wish they could have just ignored one another and kept the information flowing, oh well. Knowing Brek dude will be like jesus and be back in 3 days


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 27, 2015)

So, Ive got a bit of a Bodhi bean collection now for the first time. Im jazzed. 
I want to crack 3 singles with 3 other fems for my lil 4x4x6'. What 3 strains would you run first? 
Goji Og
Wish Mountain
Pura Vida
Apollo 13 F4
Buddhas hand
Blue Moonshine x NL#5
Snow Wookie
Pink Lotus 
Just for fun -run, culling any males..


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> So, Ive got a bit of a Bodhi bean collection now for the first time. Im jazzed.
> I want to crack 3 singles with 3 other fems for my lil 4x4x6'. What 3 strains would you run first?
> Goji Og
> Wish Mountain
> ...


Apollo 13 f4

Have not seen any of them..


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks. Yea got em from hn. excited to try it and make some beans next time. I want to cross everything
in my collection with apollo or c99 ha.


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 27, 2015)

Blue moonshine x nl#5 sounds good to me!


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 27, 2015)

It takes two to tango, and there seems to be a lot of conflict with one shit stirrer. 

Not my board, not my rules. It's just a tad ironic as the instigator (which to be fair is many at different times, including myself), has had more problems with many membees than anyone I can recall at least in this neck of the woods.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 27, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Blue moonshine x nl#5 sounds good to me!


ha yeah, my first choices were Goji, A13, and BMxNL5...


----------



## Bullethighway (Feb 27, 2015)

Well damn
Gone again


----------



## Disasta Green Thumb (Feb 27, 2015)

V


calicat said:


> There was sooo much confusion with those cuts. Its not even funny.
> 
> Yes it is but the difference between the area cuts of the hpk is what actual og cut was s1'd. If you ran the 91 Topanga Cut or 91 Og, Malibu cut, Roadrunner Cut, Santa Monica Cut, Santa Rosa Cut you would see similarities and differences all at the same time. Imo the best cut is the Roadrunner cut because it is straight up fruity pebbles with an acrid lime gym sock stench. Heady Og hit without narcotic body blow. Lasts the longest and hits the hardest out of them all. But jmho.
> 
> ...


Yes very confusing but worth the trouble! See, I ran seeds not a clone. Doesn't the pheno I described sound similar to what you called the Roadrunner cut? I said vanilla you said fruit pebbles. 

That's what I mean the other influences from the SL changing the pheno expression slightly. Only I personally did a small organic run to see if it was what I remembered in 2003. It was pretty interesting... Now after crossing the 2, the results are super loud no sweet smell what so ever. I would love to get blessed with the real 91 hpk & tk clone by sum1 who clear up the confusion.

I have 2 different Pura Vida's I am gonna bred them to MTG's Prezidential Kush.


----------



## Disasta Green Thumb (Feb 27, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Yea, that's some scamming right there but a fool and his money...
> 
> May Mr. Mustache/Brek rise again like Jesus.


Times were different back then. You couldn't just find a shop on every corner... and clone only access is everything!


----------



## Disasta Green Thumb (Feb 27, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> So, Ive got a bit of a Bodhi bean collection now for the first time. Im jazzed.
> I want to crack 3 singles with 3 other fems for my lil 4x4x6'. What 3 strains would you run first?
> Goji Og
> Wish Mountain
> ...


That's a tough decision. I would have trouble picking 1 so I'd probably do a few Pura Vida, BM x NL5 & Goji.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Feb 27, 2015)

Apollo, and Wish Mtn. I wanna see some Wish Mountains grown out. I am going to work on some outdoor lines for next year if I get the space and Wish Mountain, and Ancient OG are the main 2 on the list. Need to find a good Afkansastan pheno in that one.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 28, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Maybe, but there ain't no rhyme nor reason to the way the ban hammer works around here. Ban the stache but leave the guy that's always in the middle of shit stirring the pot.
> 
> Fuck this joint.


StOw, I would kinda agree aside from one little detail, he crossed the line, obtained addies, and proceeded to threaten. Or at least made claims to have said addresses with some cryptic 'I can get you' kind of bull crap. It is a fine line you guys walk with a constitution that guarantees free speech. I feel sorry for the mods, I was the first one to crap on them for banning Bushy. Potroast will hate my guts for life bro. Hellraizer, I got nasty, all over Stache. And I even sorted him a testing gig with Gage, only to have him turn on me pretty soon after. StOw, he is a dick. That doesn't matter, what does is threats to another's safety or comfort, direct threats. It is unbecoming of a member of the cannabis community. Me and Amos intensely dislike each other still, but we are managing to be civil and make an effor with each other. So the guy you hate is honestly the only cat I can see setting an example here. Yes, this is a cannabis forum, but one that upholds more than the practice of growing, one that is distressed at the friction amongst members of the community. And with the balls to enact their moral code. They have let us all get away with a lot of crap. Bit by bit, less will be tolerated. Real threats are something that used to earn an IP ban with zero warning on themusic forums. Use TOR or dynamic IP and find your account locked almost daily too. RIU is extremely lenient and he took the piss. EDIT: You are a fair person StOw. I am certain if you were a mod you would have done the same thing.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 28, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Yea, that's some scamming right there but a fool and his money...
> 
> May Mr. Mustache/Brek rise again like Jesus.


Well the I want Gud Karma back. We can give them their own thread. Call it The Mangle. Enter at own risk lol. Damn that will be savage.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 28, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> StOw, I would kinda agree aside from one little detail, he crossed the line, obtained addies, and proceeded to threaten. Or at least made claims to have said addresses with some cryptic 'I can get you' kind of bull crap. It is a fine line you guys walk with a constitution that guarantees free speech. I feel sorry for the mods, I was the first one to crap on them for banning Bushy. Potroast will hate my guts for life bro. Hellraizer, I got nasty, all over Stache. And I even sorted him a testing gig with Gage, only to have him turn on me pretty soon after. StOw, he is a dick. That doesn't matter, what does is threats to another's safety or comfort, direct threats. It is unbecoming of a member of the cannabis community. Me and Amos intensely dislike each other still, but we are managing to be civil and make an effor with each other. So the guy you hate is honestly the only cat I can see setting an example here. Yes, this is a cannabis forum, but one that upholds more than the practice of growing, one that is distressed at the friction amongst members of the community. And with the balls to enact their moral code. They have let us all get away with a lot of crap. Bit by bit, less will be tolerated. Real threats are something that used to earn an IP ban with zero warning on themusic forums. Use TOR or dynamic IP and find your account locked almost daily too. RIU is extremely lenient and he took the piss. EDIT: You are a fair person StOw. I am certain if you were a mod you would have done the same thing.


Am i reading this as you got me a testing gig at gage? If so you got that rong... I was aproached by skunkmunkie and m4k about testing, at that time i had never even herd of you. If im reading this rong then forget my reply. From digging deep in my memory we have never had issues??? Or a run in per say..... But if you put me on blast be prepared to back it up cause im still close with the guys from gage. And skunk would 2nd what im saying.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 28, 2015)

Personally I find the whole thing pretty funny. Poor Opsec too. Just because he was clever enough to get it doesn't mean he'd release it. Besides it really wouldn't be hard for almost anyone to buy info on almost anyone on this board. Shit this site doesn't even use https (unless you pay? Seriously all sent plain text?!?) 

I've said my piece. I'm not necessarily for doxing people but I find the situation funny. What greed will do...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 28, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> Personally I find the whole thing pretty funny. Poor Opsec too. Just because he was clever enough to get it doesn't mean he'd release it. Besides it really wouldn't be hard for almost anyone to buy info on almost anyone on this board. Shit this site doesn't even use https (unless you pay? Seriously all sent plain text?!?)
> 
> I've said my piece. I'm not necessarily for doxing people but I find the situation funny. What greed will do...


That's why it's a good practice to never ship to you own place. 

Find a trusted someone to receive your packages. Now I've never had clones mailed so that's a little different. I don't think I'd ask a friend to do that for me. Beans though, hell yes.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 28, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> That's why it's a good practice to never ship to you own place.
> 
> Find a trusted someone to receive your packages. Now I've never had clones mailed so that's a little different. I don't think I'd ask a friend to do that for me. Beans though, hell yes.


This is true too. Also remember no one gets anything for free. Particularly a drawing.

I do enjoy clever. And that certainly was the case in this instance.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 28, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Am i reading this as you got me a testing gig at gage? If so you got that rong... I was aproached by skunkmunkie and m4k about testing, at that time i had never even herd of you. If im reading this rong then forget my reply. From digging deep in my memory we have never had issues??? Or a run in per say..... But if you put me on blast be prepared to back it up cause im still close with the guys from gage. And skunk would 2nd what im saying.


No not you lol... and i gave you some shit once but you were very cool mate. No I typed too fast and didn't double check my post. I meant that I sorted Stache m4k's add, and vouched for him as both a great grower and a solid character. I hope that clears it all up.


----------



## joeshivo (Feb 28, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> That's why it's a good practice to never ship to you own place.
> 
> Find a trusted someone to receive your packages. Now I've never had clones mailed so that's a little different. I don't think I'd ask a friend to do that for me. Beans though, hell yes.


 I would never ever send a clone or receive one in the mail. How many of tally have a actually done That?


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 28, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> I would never ever send a clone or receive one in the mail. How many of tally have a actually done That?


I know several in real life that have.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 28, 2015)

joeshivo post: 11359153 said:


> I would never ever send a clone or receive one in the mail. How many of tally have a actually done That?


I know people in nonmed staes that send clones through thr mail. And I will be attempting this soon to send out a clone of the lucky charms, but like I said I know people have done this quite a few times so I am not really nervous.


----------



## joeshivo (Feb 28, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I know people in nonmed staes that send clones through thr mail. And I will be attempting this soon to send out a clone of the lucky charms, but like I said I know people have done this quite a few times so I am not really nervous.


The whole time that it would take to get the package to me I wouldn't be able to sleep from all the anxiety lol


----------



## joeshivo (Feb 28, 2015)

3/3 Blood Oranges confirmed female

I was hoping for a male to f2 the line.

I've had a whole bunch of females this run I wonder if it's due to the vermi soil that I've been using as of lately.
4/4 heaven mountain female
2/2 ancient og x blueberry hill female
2/2 Ancient Og f2's
1 Ancient Og f1 was a male
3/3 Blood orange females 
2/3 Grease f2's have shown to be female the other hasn't shown it's sex yet.
2/3 Forest fire Og have shown to be female the other also hasn't shown his sex yet.

It isn't the worst problem in the world to have. Unless you are f2 and f3 some stuff


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 28, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> The whole time that it would take to get the package to me I wouldn't be able to sleep from all the anxiety lol


I just got clones shipped to me this way from a buddy in Cali tho. They ship mines overnight so there's no days waiting. Perfect way to do it but it cost $20 or so if you don't mind paying shipping or if person sending doesn't mind then it's good. Just don't use UPS or FedEx cus they require signatures on overnight packages unless you request not to and that has to be done through tracking on the site


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 28, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> 3/3 Blood Oranges confirmed female
> 
> I was hoping for a male to f2 the line.
> 
> ...


Man I hope those Grease gets stocked again. I want em but missed out on drops. Def wanna see how yours come out. Those some great ratios your getting could be the new soil. Have you done anything in your environment too? Germing any different?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 28, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I know people in nonmed staes that send clones through thr mail. And I will be attempting this soon to send out a clone of the lucky charms, but like I said I know people have done this quite a few times so I am not really nervous.


I done it multi times its simple just use a safe addy


----------



## joeshivo (Feb 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I hope those Grease gets stocked again. I want em but missed out on drops. Def wanna see how yours come out. Those some great ratios your getting could be the new soil. Have you done anything in your environment too? Germing any different?



The only thing I did was veg em out for 2 1/2 weeks. And put them in vermifire. I was using roots organic for 2 years and had way more males. I think the vermi fire has a lot more nitrogen in the soil is what could be causing this female party.


----------



## joeshivo (Feb 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I just got clones shipped to me this way from a buddy in Cali tho. They ship mines overnight so there's no days waiting. Perfect way to do it but it cost $20 or so if you don't mind paying shipping or if person sending doesn't mind then it's good. Just don't use UPS or FedEx cus they require signatures on overnight packages unless you request not to and that has to be done through tracking on the site


Do the clones have any gangey aroma when you hope the box?


----------



## Disasta Green Thumb (Feb 28, 2015)

Are you guys in Cali? If so I will post a link that might help...


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 28, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Do the clones have any gangey aroma when you hope the box?


Nope not at all that were inside plastic gallon ziplock bags and were moist so didn't have any smell really. I know plants in veg stink but depending on clones age it should stink to were it would be a problem. They way mines were shipped you could never tell there was clones in them.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 28, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> Do the clones have any gangey aroma when you hope the box?


Once you see how it is done you will gain confidence. I fully believe that the seed trade is going to give way to clones, micro clones (damn those are a killer innovation) and other methods. The cats I got my Exodus cut from sent it over from the UK, along with Blues/Livers and the other cheese versions. Personally I will wait for a change in legal status on transporting live cannabis first, seems a whole new level of burned fingers. But i have seen how it is done and it is quite simple.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 28, 2015)

Congo x Goji


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 28, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Congo x GojiView attachment 3361446 View attachment 3361448 View attachment 3361449


Looks like something that you would find in a jungle. Has that landrace look to it with a nice hybrid structure. How long you think these are gonna take?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks like something that you would find in a jungle. Has that landrace look to it with a nice hybrid structure. How long you think these are gonna take?


Three days ago, it looked like three weeks. But they are fattening and bringing frost at an astounding rate, like an Indy at the finish, ripening pretty evenly. The land race look was much more pronounced and is giving way a little to this OG calyx seucture. Mosters for sure.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 28, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Three days ago, it looked like three weeks. But they are fattening and bringing frost at an astounding rate, like an Indy at the finish, ripening pretty evenly. The land race look was much more pronounced and is giving way a little to this OG calyx seucture. Mosters for sure.


Hahaha yea I bet that's why I asked. Bodhi did something special with this one. I bet the landrace look was more pronounced but being that he used the OG dad prolly geared it finish a lil faster and have the structure too for more appeal. Looking amazing


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 28, 2015)

I wonder if that's the same congo used in the cross that a bunch of people cried about when Bubbleman got his hands on it and shared it. People sure made a big stink about it. Apparently it's got a wicked unique high unlike no other. I hope it's the same for your sake. 

A35's on the top, UW's on the bottom


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hahaha yea I bet that's why I asked. Bodhi did something special with this one. I bet the landrace look was more pronounced but being that he used the OG dad prolly geared it finish a lil faster and have the structure too for more appeal. Looking amazing


Wait till I can bring her out tje tent... not many trichs on leaves, even sugars, but the cayxes... wowowowow... huuuuuge trichs on long stalks,


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 28, 2015)

shipping is easy as shit, just use common sense .


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 1, 2015)

lings are happy. So am I. What's up with transplant shock. a myth? Less than 24 hours and they are happier than they were before tp.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> lings are happy. So am I. What's up with transplant shock. a myth? Less than 24 hours and they are happier than they were before tp.
> 
> View attachment 3362088


Looking great! 

You use myco's when you transplant?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Looking great!
> 
> You use myco's when you transplant?


Yea I do. I've noticed great results since I've been using it on transplant. Theres so many myco products out there that are good but some are very expensive. I get Roots Oregonism XL as it great price for the amount.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 1, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Looking great!
> 
> You use myco's when you transplant?


I believe the promix HP has some mycos in it already but all I added was some dolomite lime.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I believe the promix HP has some mycos in it already but all I added was some dolomite lime.


Yes it does and smart move on the lime as I've heard that the ph can be finicky with peat based mediums in the long run. Looking forward to seeing these. Few of mines will be transplanted today too. 3 males have been removed with 3 females showing themselves. Looking promising for the rest but they're slow to show. Hopefully in the next couple days all will be shown


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah the dolomite is essential for the promix. They add some of that to the promix already too but it's not nearly enough. 3 tablespoons per gallon dolomite kept me right around 6.4-6.5 the last couple grows. 

When I tried it without I was in the 5.5-6.0 range and ended up topdressing and watering some in half way through. :O


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I believe the promix HP has some mycos in it already but all I added was some dolomite lime.


I buy 9.99 tubs of mycos from Rona. I can't seem to find it on their site, must be seasonal. But it worked well good size tub for $10 too.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice maybe I'll have to check it out. That's not a bad price. I try to keep it simple and as little products as possible but yeah $10 ain't bad. Does the stuff really make that big of a difference?


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 1, 2015)

I've gotta say, if price was more reasonable with roots organic, I'd probably incorporate it into my mix. I had a shit load of samples and it certainly made my plants happy. They were soil amendments and I could easily have gotten away with just wate. The price though? Not worth it compared to my current setup.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Nice maybe I'll have to check it out. That's not a bad price. I try to keep it simple and as little products as possible but yeah $10 ain't bad. Does the stuff really make that big of a difference?


Seemed to make them nice and happy at the transplant, but if you're already having success and no droop you probably don't need it. 

I like a lot of Rona's organic stuff, most of it's made in Canada and is renewable which is nice and if it isn't it tells you on the package.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

TonightYou said:


> I've gotta say, if price was more reasonable with roots organic, I'd probably incorporate it into my mix. I had a shit load of samples and it certainly made my plants happy. They were soil amendments and I could easily have gotten away with just wate. The price though? Not worth it compared to my current setup.


I only use the myco as Great White is double the price of Oregonism XL but you are right about there stuff being expensive. I guess it should be as theres not too many full organic lines that cannabis growers use. I don't use anything else from them but if I did would probably be their dry cal/mag amendment


----------



## m4a2c0e (Mar 1, 2015)

Anyone grow snow wookie yet? I just popped some just wounding what to expect thanks


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 1, 2015)

I see the seedvault has some Chocolate Trip F2's... How do you guys feel about that?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

m4a2c0e said:


> Anyone grow snow wookie yet? I just popped some just wounding what to expect thanks


Dont think I've seen any grows of it yet and I know anyone here hasn't posted anything about it so keep us informed on your progress. I know your gonna do great with them. Might even see this in a new cross of yours. 



joeypotseed said:


> I see the seedvault has some Chocolate Trip F2's... How do you guys feel about that?


I love it bro and glad that he came out with these. I've been looking for the perfect chocolate strain to do some breeding with to add come chocolate flavor to certain strains. Was gonna go with Hazeman Coco Puffs or was thinking of Chocolate Fantasy from Riot but theres are way to expensive for 6 seeds. I grabbed a pack of these hoping for something good and I believe I will since Bodhi f2 these so that tells me he found something amazing in a male and female. Look forward to popping these


----------



## calicat (Mar 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Dont think I've seen any grows of it yet and I know anyone here hasn't posted anything about it so keep us informed on your progress. I know your gonna do great with them. Might even see this in a new cross of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it bro and glad that he came out with these. I've been looking for the perfect chocolate strain to do some breeding with to add come chocolate flavor to certain strains. Was gonna go with Hazeman Coco Puffs or was thinking of Chocolate Fantasy from Riot but theres are way to expensive for 6 seeds. I grabbed a pack of these hoping for something good and I believe I will since Bodhi f2 these so that tells me he found something amazing in a male and female. Look forward to popping these


My suggestion would be to try Chocolate Rain from Escobar.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

calicat said:


> My suggestion would be to try Chocolate Rain from Escobar.


Point me in the right direction bro I don't know where to get his gear


----------



## calicat (Mar 1, 2015)

Cannazon. Or Sannies website however I still think its cash only. And he has some sick gear with a great price.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2015)

Day 40 on the homemade lemon goji. The strong lemon smell has morphed more into something resembling a Tom Collins.


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Dont think I've seen any grows of it yet and I know anyone here hasn't posted anything about it so keep us informed on your progress. I know your gonna do great with them. Might even see this in a new cross of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it bro and glad that he came out with these. I've been looking for the perfect chocolate strain to do some breeding with to add come chocolate flavor to certain strains. Was gonna go with Hazeman Coco Puffs or was thinking of Chocolate Fantasy from Riot but theres are way to expensive for 6 seeds. I grabbed a pack of these hoping for something good and I believe I will since Bodhi f2 these so that tells me he found something amazing in a male and female. Look forward to popping these


OMG I would love to try some of Hazemans Coco Puffs, but they are all sold out!!!! Cocoa Puffs crossed to Bodhi's Chocolate Trip F2 would probably be another dream of mine.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> OMG I would love to try some of Hazemans Coco Puffs, but they are all sold out!!!! Cocoa Puffs crossed to Bodhi's Chocolate Trip F2 would probably be another dream of mine.


Attitude had some in stock last I checked. Almost got them until Bodhi's Chocolate Trip f2s came out. That would be a helluva cross with it having some variation in the Chocolate Trip


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 1, 2015)

I am going to go ahead and pull the trigger on the Chocolate Trip F2's tomorrow. They sound super rare and right up my alley lol. I'd love to cross Chocolate Trip to Sunshine Daydream, Ancient Og or to some Red Eye Jedi.

2 more confirmed females today 1 Forest Fire Og and 1 Strawberry Cookies 2.0. It's gotta be that vermifire giving me all these females. 13/14 were females this run so far. One Blood Orange has yet to show it's sex... Both were from our dear friend Mr Mustache!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

I say go for it. I pulled the trigger on them and some Sunshine Daydream so I feel you on wanting to cross those two. Sounds like an awesome cross. I didn't he would do anything with the Chocolate Trip anymore. Wanted his Head Trip but couldn't find any in stock and when I did at TSSC I wasn't paying over $100 for a pack of Bodhi even tho its worth it I just won't support the Euro banks price gouging. Dont know if your lucky or if its the soil but damn bro those ratios are insane!!! whatever it is keep doing it. Next seeds you pop will be the tell all if its the soil. If it is gonna suck cus nowhere in my area is that sold and I'm gonna want some if its producing females like that


----------



## joeshivo (Mar 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I say go for it. I pulled the trigger on them and some Sunshine Daydream so I feel you on wanting to cross those two. Sounds like an awesome cross. I didn't he would do anything with the Chocolate Trip anymore. Wanted his Head Trip but couldn't find any in stock and when I did at TSSC I wasn't paying over $100 for a pack of Bodhi even tho its worth it I just won't support the Euro banks price gouging. Dont know if your lucky or if its the soil but damn bro those ratios are insane!!! whatever it is keep doing it. Next seeds you pop will be the tell all if its the soil. If it is gonna suck cus nowhere in my area is that sold and I'm gonna want some if its producing females like that


That's pretty cool that you got some of the chocolate trip. When are you going to pop some of those beans? I'd love to watch the show... I got hit pretty hard last summer with males so I am sure this is natures way of rewarding me with females.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

joeshivo said:


> That's pretty cool that you got some of the chocolate trip. When are you going to pop some of those beans? I'd love to watch the show... I got hit pretty hard last summer with males so I am sure this is natures way of rewarding me with females.


Man it won't be for a while a I have so many seeds ahead of the ones that I'm just buying but it'll be this year for sure. Hopefully the summer run will be with them as I know its Chocolate Thai and they should like the outdoors really well but I'll only have the keeper female outside. Cant have many plants in the yard or officers with big guns will be at my door lol


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 1, 2015)

I just realized I have 2 profiles I guess since I login here through my phone and computer and each device remembered different accounts ?? JoeShivo and Joeypotseed. Sorry for the confusion everyone lol Can a mod delete my JoeShivo Account ?


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 1, 2015)

So I FINALLY setup my tent lol. Man I should have done this sooner, think I will be switching the plants that are in the tents around so the blueberry hashplant have a little more breathing room because I was not planning for 8/10 females lol. I have been super cropping back the taller ones so things are starting to even out a little. I shaved their legs too, they really needed it.
This first pic is just a shot of them all squeezed in the tent, the second is of the canopy. Almost think a net is gonna be necessary if I do keep them in there but it is a little late to do true scrog, but would def help on the support end.
 
I also germed the red eye jedi since I have room in the veg area. 6/10 have tails already after a 24 hour soak and a day in the rooters. Also got my order from seed vault of ca and got all the beans I wanted. Clusterfunk, moontang, synergy, and temple of larry have all joined the bean stash . Last pic is some Lucky charms I was smoking on, think I fucked up the dry on it because it has non of the flavor like it smells, good thing I have clones to do her proper. The golden triangle is some fuel funk smoke that I am digging though and I dried that in a different place/way. Sadly I do not have much left of either strain lol, but I still have some trim to make bubble this week so I will have hash.


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 1, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> So I FINALLY setup my tent lol. Man I should have done this sooner, think I will be switching the plants that are in the tents around so the blueberry hashplant have a little more breathing room because I was not planning for 8/10 females lol. I have been super cropping back the taller ones so things are starting to even out a little. I shaved their legs too, they really needed it.
> This first pic is just a shot of them all squeezed in the tent, the second is of the canopy. Almost think a net is gonna be necessary if I do keep them in there but it is a little late to do true scrog, but would def help on the support end.
> View attachment 3362724 View attachment 3362725
> I also germed the red eye jedi since I have room in the veg area. 6/10 have tails already after a 24 hour soak and a day in the rooters. Also got my order from seed vault of ca and got all the beans I wanted. Clusterfunk, moontang, synergy, and temple of larry have all joined the bean stash . Last pic is some Lucky charms I was smoking on, think I fucked up the dry on it because it has non of the flavor like it smells, good thing I have clones to do her proper. The golden triangle is some fuel funk smoke that I am digging though and I dried that in a different place/way. Sadly I do not have much left of either strain lol, but I still have some trim to make bubble this week so I will have hash.
> View attachment 3362727 View attachment 3362730 View attachment 3362734 View attachment 3362736



You won't regret the Red Eye Jedi! Big rock hard yields, nice vigor, and the taste is beautiful... matter of fact you won't regret that synergy that you have either


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 2, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I just realized I have 2 profiles I guess since I login here through my phone and computer and each device remembered different accounts ?? JoeShivo and Joeypotseed. Sorry for the confusion everyone lol Can a mod delete my JoeShivo Account ?


 Explains how some other cats keep multiple accounts. Lol, you are a stand up guy, I was scratching my head over the two remarkably similar Joe's hanging around just yesterday...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 2, 2015)

We have floppage!!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 2, 2015)

Sunshine Daydream chugging along


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 2, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> We have floppage!


That's what she said lmao


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2015)

Damn nice nugs!

Beauties! 

I was going to make a horrible pun with your name but decided to spare everyone from my horrible jokes.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> So I FINALLY setup my tent lol. Man I should have done this sooner, think I will be switching the plants that are in the tents around so the blueberry hashplant have a little more breathing room because I was not planning for 8/10 females lol. I have been super cropping back the taller ones so things are starting to even out a little. I shaved their legs too, they really needed it.
> This first pic is just a shot of them all squeezed in the tent, the second is of the canopy. Almost think a net is gonna be necessary if I do keep them in there but it is a little late to do true scrog, but would def help on the support end.
> View attachment 3362724 View attachment 3362725
> I also germed the red eye jedi since I have room in the veg area. 6/10 have tails already after a 24 hour soak and a day in the rooters. Also got my order from seed vault of ca and got all the beans I wanted. Clusterfunk, moontang, synergy, and temple of larry have all joined the bean stash . Last pic is some Lucky charms I was smoking on, think I fucked up the dry on it because it has non of the flavor like it smells, good thing I have clones to do her proper. The golden triangle is some fuel funk smoke that I am digging though and I dried that in a different place/way. Sadly I do not have much left of either strain lol, but I still have some trim to make bubble this week so I will have hash.
> View attachment 3362727 View attachment 3362730 View attachment 3362734 View attachment 3362736


Damn those some healthy looking ladies. Well done! I got a single Synergy going now, topped it waiting for her to show sex


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 2, 2015)

I have some XJ13 x Appalachia freebies. What's the scoop? Appy is sativa dom right? XJ13 is too? Anyone grown these out?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2015)

Blue Tara Nug


Synergy 12/12fs just got topped as a test hasn't shown sex yet.


Love Triangle. Just starting to take off and get frosty.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 2, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Damn nice nugs!
> 
> Beauties!
> 
> I was going to make a horrible pun with your name but decided to spare everyone from my horrible jokes.


Dang it, I love horrible puns!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 2, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> That's what she said lmao


That's how she likes it.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 2, 2015)

Beautiful plants and flowers all around. I'm excited to get kicked off into flower soon. 


Testers. To top or not to top. That is the question.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 2, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Beautiful plants flowers all around. I'm excited to get kicked off into flower soon.
> 
> 
> Testers. To top or not to top. That is the question.


How long you planning on veggin for? I keep a larger veg area than flower so training is a must for me otherwise the long veg times I do I wpuld have huge plants and bigger log jam of plants waiting to flower than i do now. Basically I need to in order to slow them down. But if you just wanna bang this grow out and move in to the next I woupd do no frills or training.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 2, 2015)

They are currently in 1 gallons. Planning on moving them up to 2 and then 5 gallons and vegging them for 2-4 more weeks. Hoping to nicely fit 4 ladies in each 4x4 area giving them each a 2x2.

Mostly just wondering if I should let them grow out naturally for the integrity of the test and so that B can see what the plants would normally look like.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 2, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> They are currently in 1 gallons. Planning on moving them up to 2 and then 5 gallons and vegging them for 2-4 more weeks. Hoping to nicely fit 4 ladies in each 4x4 area giving them each a 2x2.
> 
> Mostly just wondering if I should let them grow out naturally for the integrity of the test and so that B can see what the plants would normally look like.


Think about it this way, testing is to determine whether to release them more so than to see if the progeny resemble either parent plant because b already has a good idea of what should come out of a cross imo. 

So really we are just seeing how each cross does in different grows/enviros. In other words just do as you will and give him all the feedback you can. Dont worry about what you think he wants to see from it, otherwise you might end up doing something you wouldnt have normally and botching the grow (not that I think you will) because you did something you wouldnt have normally. I try to just treat them like I would any pther olant in my garden.
Also fwiw I would skip the 2 glas and go right to 5s if you have the room.


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Think about it this way, testing is to determine whether to release them more so than to see if the progeny resemble either parent plant because b already has a good idea of what should come out of a cross imo.
> 
> So really we are just seeing how each cross does in different grows/enviros. In other words just do as you will and give him all the feedback you can. Dont worry about what you think he wants to see from it, otherwise you might end up doing something you wouldnt have normally and botching the grow (not that I think you will) because you did something you wouldnt have normally. I try to just treat them like I would any pther olant in my garden.
> Also fwiw I would skip the 2 glas and go right to 5s if you have the room.


Best post ever,about testing.....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 2, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Think about it this way, testing is to determine whether to release them more so than to see if the progeny resemble either parent plant because b already has a good idea of what should come out of a cross imo.
> 
> So really we are just seeing how each cross does in different grows/enviros. In other words just do as you will and give him all the feedback you can. Dont worry about what you think he wants to see from it, otherwise you might end up doing something you wouldnt have normally and botching the grow (not that I think you will) because you did something you wouldnt have normally. I try to just treat them like I would any pther olant in my garden.
> Also fwiw I would skip the 2 glas and go right to 5s if you have the room.


Great input man. Genuity is right! That's exactly the kind of answer I'm lookin for. 

So what you are saying is I should go top the shit out of everything.  I'm cool with topping a few times or so if need be but I really don't want to be tying anything down.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 2, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Great input man. Genuity is right! That's exactly the kind of answer I'm lookin for.
> 
> So what you are saying is I should go top the shit out of everything.  I'm cool with topping a few times or so if need be but I really don't want to be tying anything down.


Thanks guys, was woried that might just sound like stoner babble lol. Sorry for having to ask but what testers are you thinking of topping? Lot of people testing In this thread so hard to keep track pf who Is running what.
I like to top from seed because it keeps the plant small and the main structure compact. whereas right now I have 2 different clones about a month into flower that are flopping all over the place because I topped em one to many times lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 2, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Thanks guys, was woried that might just sound like stoner babble lol. Sorry for having to ask but what testers are you thinking of topping? Lot of people testing In this thread so hard to keep track pf who Is running what.
> I like to top from seed because it keeps the plant small and the main structure compact. whereas right now I have 2 different class nes about a month ibto flower that are flopping all over the place because I topped em one to many times lol


No worries man. I'm testing the UW Black and A35 x '88 g13/hashplant. Both indicas. 

I've also got some greenpoint and dynasty going along side.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 2, 2015)

btw anyone hip to Rob Clarke and Mark D. Merlins new book? Cannabis: Evolution and Ethnobotany? I might have already posted this here.

It's pretty amazing ground breaking stuff. Basically they are saying that all cannabis we smoke is actually indica's(derivative of india) which are the only drug producing varieties. Typically what we think of as hemp is actually sativa, the useful varieites not used for smoking but for industrious use. What we think of sativa's are simply equatorial narrow leaf drug varieties of indicas. Very interesting shit. It all makes sense when you look at how man has spread across the planet and brought the plant with us. From what I gather we humans made cannabis what it is today, kind of like the dog. I want to buy the book but I'm too broke for it right now. I've seen a couple videos with Rob Clarke speaking and he came on hash church once. Total siderant here but I figure some of you guys might be interested in this stuff. Damn see what this iwe will do to ya?


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 2, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> anyone hip to Rob Clarke and Mark D. Merlins new book? Cannabis: Evolution and Ethnobotany? I might have already posted this here.
> 
> It's pretty amazing ground breaking stuff. Basically they are saying that all cannabis we smoke is actually indica's(derivative of india) which are the only drug producing varieties. Typically what we think of as hemp is actually sativa, the useful varieites not used for smoking but for industrious use. What we think of sativa's are simply equatorial narrow leaf drug varieties of indicas. Very interesting shit. It all makes sense when you look at how man has spread across the planet and brought the plant with us. From what I gather we humans made cannabis what it is today, kind of like the dog. I want to buy the book but I'm too broke for it right now. I've seen a couple videos with Rob Clarke speaking and he came on hash church once. Total siderant here but I figure some of you guys might be interested in this stuff. Damn see what this iwe will do to ya?


I downloaded the free sample on my kindle app. The beginning was a little slow because it was largely speculation on their part. But it was still very interesting, the sample was long as shit as is the book lol. I just dont have 100+ to drop on a interesting book, thats my seed money man lol. But I would definitely recommend it to anyone really interested in weed.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 2, 2015)

Same there's many other things I want/need that are higher on the list than a interesting book haha.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

that sounds lkke a good book,.cant have too many good books....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 2, 2015)

More Congoji


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 2, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Thanks guys, was woried that might just sound like stoner babble lol. Sorry for having to ask but what testers are you thinking of topping? Lot of people testing In this thread so hard to keep track pf who Is running what.
> I like to top from seed because it keeps the plant small and the main structure compact. whereas right now I have 2 different class nes about a month ibto flower that are flopping all over the place because I topped em one to many times lol


One topping for me only unless I'm building a canopy for scrog then I do a lot of topping to create even canopy and colas. One topping is enough for me as I train them and let shoot grow up and become tops but only ones that are growing up really good if they're puny I snip them for clones or just toss them


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 2, 2015)

I only topped those blueberry hashplant testers twice to mainline them for 4, some liked it, others not so much. Which is why I kept the 2 side branches you usually take off earlier as clones because on some if not most the side branches have taken over from the tops, that is why my canopy looks like a fricking jungle lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 2, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I only topped those blueberry hashplant testers twice to mainline them for 4, some liked it, others not so much. Which is why I kept the 2 side branches you usually take off earlier as clones because on some if not most the side branches have taken over from the tops, that is why my canopy looks like a fricking jungle lol.


If you take some of those side branches and top them 3, 4, and 5 nodes down to make then level with the mains right before you flip them the branches that you topped will still produce a nice cola. Some pruning tips I learned from a member here. Try it sometime on a plant where the canopy is all over. You will love the results.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Mar 2, 2015)

Mothers milk 8ish weeks from flip i have no favorite among the 4 ladies but this is my favorite strain to grow thus far hopefully the smoke matches.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Mar 2, 2015)

Favorite prayer towerout of 6 ladies 2 are very airy not appealing 3 look pretty good and this appears to be the keeper of the bunch extremely frosty and doing that weird thing where it grows little buds on the fan leaves


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2015)

Super...needed to see them mothers milk.....very nice
Both very nice looking plants.


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Mothers milk 8ish weeks from flipView attachment 3363322View attachment 3363323 i have no favorite among the 4 ladies but this is my favorite strain to grow thus far hopefully the smoke matches.


What kind of stench they putting off?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Mothers milk 8ish weeks from flipView attachment 3363322View attachment 3363323 i have no favorite among the 4 ladies but this is my favorite strain to grow thus far hopefully the smoke matches.


Damn dude well done, wonderful garden.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 2, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Favorite prayer towerView attachment 3363325out of 6 ladies 2 are very airy not appealing 3 look pretty good and this appears to be the keeper of the bunch extremely frosty and doing that weird thing where it grows little buds on the fan leavesView attachment 3363326


I've seen a lot of strains do this. Blueberry, Forum Cookies and a few others mind is racing. Lil upset about something. It always amazes me to see this. Lovely lady bro


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 2, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Favorite prayer towerView attachment 3363325out of 6 ladies 2 are very airy not appealing 3 look pretty good and this appears to be the keeper of the bunch extremely frosty and doing that weird thing where it grows little buds on the fan leavesView attachment 3363326



Very very very beautiful!!! I have been wondering if Heaven Mountain is anything like Mothers milk? Same daddy and almost the same mommy.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Mar 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> What kind of stench they putting off?


One is so strong over ripe mango smell that I can't really smell the rest in the tent


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 2, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Very very very beautiful!!! I have been wondering if Heaven Mountain is anything like Mothers milk? Same daddy and almost the same mommy.


Hamish swears by the Heaven Mountain and I know it's good as it hardly ever in stock. I'm glad to see those Mothers Milk as I was waiting to see Gen's. I wonder how close the Mothers Milk are to Goji


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hamish swears by the Heaven Mountain and I know it's good as it hardly ever in stock. I'm glad to see those Mothers Milk as I was waiting to see Gen's. I wonder how close the Mothers Milk are to Goji


I grabbed a pack based on his recommendations. I just gotta find time to run it. that's one I don't want to do 12/12 from seed. I ran 2 both were males so saving the rest for a proper run later on.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hamish swears by the Heaven Mountain and I know it's good as it hardly ever in stock. I'm glad to see those Mothers Milk as I was waiting to see Gen's. I wonder how close the Mothers Milk are to Goji


If you fellas want to get all the info possible on Heaven Mountain, make a little time to talk to SHOE. He dialled a few phenos in to such hair fine degrees it is amazing to watch what he has to say. So on top of it that guy. Quite a few type a I got just because I know he grew them and I have is knowledge to count on. This is one of them, and his guidance with the Dank Sinatra remix was also of immeasurable value.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 3, 2015)

Probably already been posted here but for just in case: http://moderncannabist.com/Bodhi.txt


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 3, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Probably already been posted here but for just in case: http://moderncannabist.com/Bodhi.txt


Damnnnnnn bro what a wealth of info on Bodhi gear. Shit this needs to be posted every now and then to keep this current up in here fareal. I def will have it saved for my Bodhi info.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a Headtrip two weeks into 12/12, it was my only female out of the Headtrip seeds I popped. I collected pollen from one of the males and will be making some crosses since this strain is no longer stocked.


----------



## calicat (Mar 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damnnnnnn bro what a wealth of info on Bodhi gear. Shit this needs to be posted every now and then to keep this current up in here fareal. I def will have it saved for my Bodhi info.


He's been on hiatus. The most current one with pictures is found on icmag by Cannavore.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 3, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I have a Headtrip two weeks into 12/12, it was my only female out of the Headtrip seeds I popped. I collected pollen from one of the males and will be making some crosses since this strain is no longer stocked.


Throw some pix up when you can would love to see how that one is doing. I was wanting this one hard to Bodhi release the Chocolate Trip f2. That's the best thing to do since these aren't stocked hardly. I know TSSC has them in stock but not paying $100+ for Bodhi gear even tho it's worth it. I don't want it that bad :lol especially when his other fire cross are available for much cheaper


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Throw some pix up when you can would love to see how that one is doing. I was wanting this one hard to Bodhi release the Chocolate Trip f2. That's the best thing to do since these aren't stocked hardly. I know TSSC has them in stock but not paying $100+ for Bodhi gear even tho it's worth it. I don't want it that bad :lol especially when his other fire cross are available for much cheaper


Hey bro it's dluck back under a new name


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Throw some pix up when you can would love to see how that one is doing. I was wanting this one hard to Bodhi release the Chocolate Trip f2. That's the best thing to do since these aren't stocked hardly. I know TSSC has them in stock but not paying $100+ for Bodhi gear even tho it's worth it. I don't want it that bad :lol especially when his other fire cross are available for much cheaper


Will do, it's just barely starting to pack on pistils so it ain't much to look at right now. It's a fine example of an Indica though.


----------



## Marlee1119 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey all first post here and looking for a little advice..I just ordered and have en route blue Tara and the apollo 11 open pollination f4..I've been on a bender of seeds lately and was lookin spfor some input..I know my next definite will b the triad and marrying t figure out the 2nd Nd to get the freebie pack..so here it is in no particular order..
Northern lights bcsc f4 open
Columbian black
Malawi gold
Vintage Pakistani
Cluster funk
Super silver temple
Black triangle
I'm kinda leaning towards the super silver Temple,,any input on the second pack and back up packs in case they r outta stock of those..also anybody have experience with HN recently?cus that's prolly where I'm going through..and hey I fiugered if there all outta stock gonna go with loompas black yeti..any mfp or insight would b greatly appreciated..peace


----------



## Marlee1119 (Mar 3, 2015)

What's the actual genetics on the super silver temple..I frost read it was SSH x Temple and the new packaging says SSH x SSH x WW.


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 3, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I have a Headtrip two weeks into 12/12, it was my only female out of the Headtrip seeds I popped. I collected pollen from one of the males and will be making some crosses since this strain is no longer stocked.



Any chocolate smells?


----------



## Bullethighway (Mar 3, 2015)

Marlee1119 said:


> Hey all first post here and looking for a little advice..I just ordered and have en route blue Tara and the apollo 11 open pollination f4..I've been on a bender of seeds lately and was lookin spfor some input..I know my next definite will b the triad and marrying t figure out the 2nd Nd to get the freebie pack..so here it is in no particular order..
> Northern lights bcsc f4 open
> Columbian black
> Malawi gold
> ...


I ordered
Couple weeks back
my mail i sent never showed deliveey
so then i started calling post office
see if they could find my mail
But my package from cali was qlready in box
I did not know this

The amigo didnt email me no tracking
number
but that may be just the wayy he does things
For a reason maybe

But im happy got my seeds



Anybody know who is
Lollipopman

Got some free valentine
Strawberry creamxchocolate rain


----------



## Bullethighway (Mar 3, 2015)

I hope it dosent go south over there
nice being able to order
from from home like this


----------



## Bullethighway (Mar 3, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I only topped those blueberry hashplant testers twice to mainline them for 4, some liked it, others not so much. Which is why I kept the 2 side branches you usually take off earlier as clones because on some if not most the side branches have taken over from the tops, that is why my canopy looksyou have a grow journa like a fricking jungle lol.


you have a grow journal on the blueberrt hashplant
Anywhere


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 3, 2015)

Synergy Confirmed female just starting to see pistils prolly another week or more before she actually starts flowering.

if you use your zoom in skills and super eyes you can see the almost translucent pistils just starting to poke out.



12/12fs fimmed ABOUT A WEEK AGO!


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 3, 2015)

Bullethighway said:


> you have a grow journal on the blueberry hashplant
> Anywhere


On breedbay, I have to update that thread tho. I am gonna start a tester thread on this site soon since I just started flowering those and germing the red eye jedi.
Speaking of which, 7/10 have germed and are above ground most working on shedding their shells. Broke out the heat mat to see if I cant get the last ones since it might be a tad cold since we break zero at night still...


----------



## Bullethighway (Mar 3, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> On breedbay, I have to update that thread tho. I am gonna start a tester thread on this site soon since I just started flowering those and germing the red eye jedi.
> Speaking of which, 7/10 have germed and are above ground most working on shedding their shells. Broke out the heat mat to see if I cant get the last ones since it might be a tad cold since we break zero at night still...


Ok i go over there once in awhile
but im not a member
cant see pictures
that sucks

Not been there in a bit ill go look
At it


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 3, 2015)

Bullethighway said:


> I hope it dosent go south over there
> nice being able to order
> from from home like this


If anything I would say things are going well, they are trying to make their own forum according to their ig posts (they post a shit ton). 


Marlee1119 said:


> Hey all first post here and looking for a little advice..I just ordered and have en route blue Tara and the apollo 11 open pollination f4..I've been on a bender of seeds lately and was lookin spfor some input..I know my next definite will b the triad and marrying t figure out the 2nd Nd to get the freebie pack..so here it is in no particular order..
> Northern lights bcsc f4 open
> Columbian black
> Malawi gold
> ...


I sent my order to them on the 19th and got my package on the 26th and it was delayed through usps by a day. I am pretty happy, cus I got everything I ordered and the synergy I wanted


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 3, 2015)

Synergy is reason enough to pile on the orders for freebies lol... I will pay full price for full packs no hassle.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 4, 2015)

Marlee1119 said:


> What's the actual genetics on the super silver temple..I frost read it was SSH x Temple and the new packaging says SSH x SSH x WW.


Temple is SSH x Williams Wonder


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 4, 2015)

Bullethighway said:


> Anybody know who is
> Lollipopman
> 
> Got some free valentine
> Strawberry creamxchocolate rain


@Lollipopman2831 on IG. I don't know much about him but he posted some pics of Strawberry and Cream. Looks and sounds killer, and I am sure you have heard of E$kobar's Chocolate Rain? Fire Sir.

Here I am stoking myself up on these freebies and they are waay too far down the list... @Mr.Head, that bloom from seed thing you got going tempts me more and more everyday my friend. How many have you been able to get through? Has it been easy to get clones? (assuming your taking them)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 4, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> @Lollipopman2831 on IG. I don't know much about him but he posted some pics of Strawberry and Cream. Looks and sounds killer, and I am sure you have heard of E$kobar's Chocolate Rain? Fire Sir.
> 
> Here I am stoking myself up on these freebies and they are waay too far down the list... @Mr.Head, that bloom from seed thing you got going temps me more and more everyday my friend. How many have you been able to get through? Has it been easy to get clones? (assuming your taking them)


Lollipop is a solid dude and those freebies are sure to please.
You can get at him on cannazon, IG and cannetics


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 4, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> @Lollipopman2831 on IG. I don't know much about him but he posted some pics of Strawberry and Cream. Looks and sounds killer, and I am sure you have heard of E$kobar's Chocolate Rain? Fire Sir.
> 
> Here I am stoking myself up on these freebies and they are waay too far down the list... @Mr.Head, that bloom from seed thing you got going temps me more and more everyday my friend. How many have you been able to get through? Has it been easy to get clones? (assuming your taking them)


I'm not taking clones on the first run, I'll reveg if I find something I like and can't live without 

Although you could probably get clones off well branching stains. If you started seeds right into 2-5 gallons they would probably get a bit bigger then I am getting them in Solo Cups, I think it has a lot to do with the size of pot you start them in. From start to finish I've got 4-5 plants done like this, although you could probably count the Grape Stomper OG's as 12/12fs they only had about a 2 week veg. before they were put in flower. As soon as they showed sex they went right into flower due to balls and pistils. But they turned out really really nice.

I'm going to make a thread soon and document things a little better then I have been, I got all my pots and cups labeled with dates and what have you  so I'm at least headed in the right direction.

I'll plant my HAOG X hashplants right into 2gallons and see what happens


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 4, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> @Lollipopman2831 on IG. I don't know much about him but he posted some pics of Strawberry and Cream. Looks and sounds killer, and I am sure you have heard of E$kobar's Chocolate Rain? Fire Sir.
> 
> Here I am stoking myself up on these freebies and they are waay too far down the list... @Mr.Head, that bloom from seed thing you got going temps me more and more everyday my friend. How many have you been able to get through? Has it been easy to get clones? (assuming your taking them)


I love the 12/12 fs deal as it allows you to get through them pretty quick but like Mr Head said I believe pot size does make a difference and how much light you have on them cus not enough and I'm sure it'll take them a lot longer to show sex but I did this with the Platinum Delights I ran and soon as she showed sex I topped her and put her right back in veg. Didn't take long for her to go back as she only had a couple pistils on her. I think imma start going back to this and just reveg soon as I know sex cus I have way too many beans I want to pop lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm in the same spot. Told myself I can't buy more till I get threw a bunch of these.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 3364260
> I'm in the same spot. Told myself I can't buy more till I get threw a bunch of these.


lol

I should do this... my collection is starting to look like Racerboy's. I always ascribe to the philosophy of if you see something you really are going to want to grow at some point to find a winner jump on it because it might not ever be around again in this game.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 4, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Any chocolate smells?


None yet, I'm sure it'll develop more of a smell in a week or two though. 

How did you guys end up getting tester beans? I tried emailing Bodhi using the info in the post about testing for them but the email wasn't right.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm not taking clones on the first run, I'll reveg if I find something I like and can't live without
> 
> Although you could probably get clones off well branching stains. If you started seeds right into 2-5 gallons they would probably get a bit bigger then I am getting them in Solo Cups, I think it has a lot to do with the size of pot you start them in. From start to finish I've got 4-5 plants done like this, although you could probably count the Grape Stomper OG's as 12/12fs they only had about a 2 week veg. before they were put in flower. As soon as they showed sex they went right into flower due to balls and pistils. But they turned out really really nice.
> 
> ...


Good stuff, thanks for the input brotha. I've noticed that if I germ right in my 1gal smarties they branch better and sex twice as fast as my normal 6"germination pots.

I knew that more root space would allow for better branching, but I didn't know that it could affect the amount of time they take to show sex..

Ill be popping 6 more ssh testers in a couple weeks. They'll go right into the smarties and straight to bloom.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 3364260
> I'm in the same spot. Told myself I can't buy more till I get threw a bunch of these.





OGEvilgenius said:


> lol
> 
> I should do this... my collection is starting to look like Racerboy's. I always ascribe to the philosophy of if you see something you really are going to want to grow at some point to find a winner jump on it because it might not ever be around again in this game.


Straight addiction


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 4, 2015)

Way smaller than most of your guys but I'm workin on it. Working on not buying more that is.


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 4, 2015)

Looks like these babies will be in my future very soon! Super Duper Pumped!

12 Boysenberry (Goji Og f3 x Big Sur Holy Bud #2 )
12 Golden sombrero (SSH f4 ) x big Sur Holy Bud #2


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 4, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Way smaller than most of your guys but I'm workin on it. Working on not buying more that is.


What's that "Heroes of the Farm" pack you got there?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> What's that "Heroes of the Farm" pack you got there?


Those are some TGA Galactic Jack. Got em for free. 

I'll tell ya. When I first got back into growing in the beginning of last year I had a major boner for TGA. Now those are directly in the middle of the list. I've got several runs planned before I will ever get to those. Perhaps you can convince me to squeeze them in there somewhere?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 4, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Those are some TGA Galactic Jack. Got em for free.
> 
> I'll tell ya. When I first got back into growing in the beginning of last year I had a major boner for TGA. Now those are directly in the middle of the list. I've got several runs planned before I will ever get to those. Perhaps you can convince me to squeeze them in there somewhere?


I've found some awesome plants with TGA but it can be a bit of a pheno hunt. This one JTR That I had.. Wow. That being said, my TGA gear is on my secondary regs list as well. Too many things that have reports of nothing but fire and keepers a plenty to bump em up anytime soon. I figure that once I have 6-8 strains on hand and in quantity, I'll get at that secondary list pretty hard for a nice hunt.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 4, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Those are some TGA Galactic Jack. Got em for free.
> 
> I'll tell ya. When I first got back into growing in the beginning of last year I had a major boner for TGA. Now those are directly in the middle of the list. I've got several runs planned before I will ever get to those. Perhaps you can convince me to squeeze them in there somewhere?


I don't have a ton of experince with TGA. I've grown out a pack of Cheese Quake and Jillybean, and I just flipped a 5 pack of Plushberry to flower. The Cheese Quake has been with me for a while. Probably the best tasting weed I've ever smoked. 

I really covet tastey herb, which I think is the primary breeding objective of subcool, so I'm going to pick up a couple more packs (Chernobyl en route).


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't have a ton of experince with TGA. I've grown out a pack of Cheese Quake and Jillybean, and I just flipped a 5 pack of Plushberry to flower. The Cheese Quake has been with me for a while. Probably the best tasting weed I've ever smoked.
> 
> I really covet tastey herb, which I think is the primary breeding objective of subcool, so I'm going to pick up a couple more packs (Chernobyl en route).


Chernobyl has the smoothest, most wonderful flavor. Smooth, smooth, smooth, limey paint thinner! Just finished the last of mine a week ago. 

I'll be following along with those PB's if you're going to log em. I have 20 of those to rifle though one day. You're the second person that has said that about the Cheesequake too. This flavor chaser doesn't need any more beans!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 4, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I've found some awesome plants with TGA but it can be a bit of a pheno hunt. This one JTR That I had.. Wow. That being said, my TGA gear is on my secondary regs list as well. Too many things that have reports of nothing but fire and keepers a plenty to bump em up anytime soon. I figure that once I have 6-8 strains on hand and in quantity, I'll get at that secondary list pretty hard for a nice hunt.





st0wandgrow said:


> I don't have a ton of experince with TGA. I've grown out a pack of Cheese Quake and Jillybean, and I just flipped a 5 pack of Plushberry to flower. The Cheese Quake has been with me for a while. Probably the best tasting weed I've ever smoked.
> 
> I really covet tastey herb, which I think is the primary breeding objective of subcool, so I'm going to pick up a couple more packs (Chernobyl en route).


I don't mind a pheno hunt. I cracked about 150 beans last year..... but I didn't even attempt to clone a single one of them. 

Now that I've built up a little confidence I'm going to start playing with these more fancy beans and grow fewer larger plants as opposed to more smaller plants. I'm going to attempt to clone everything from this day forth, starting with these Bodhi testers. I figure they may never hit the market so I should try to preserve it for myself if I like it. 


I do like tasty and it's a dream of mine to find something with the most exquisite flavor and run a whole crop of it and make the most epic tasting full melt. I keep reading mentions of chernobyl everywhere.


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 4, 2015)

would you discard a SSDD that started out male and has turned true hermaphrodite? no stress to plant involved. great smell, great structure, vigorous...could i just be diligent about plucking off the male parts? thanks all! 

now i'll catch up with the thread.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 4, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> would you discard a SSDD that started out male and has turned true hermaphrodite? no stress to plant involved. great smell, great structure, vigorous...could i just be diligent about plucking off the male parts? thanks all!
> 
> now i'll catch up with the thread.


I'd chop it.  if it doesn't stop putting out balls that is.


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I'd chop it.


that's what i'm leaning toward, it's just s/he's so pretty.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 4, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> that's what i'm leaning toward, it's just s/he's so pretty.


Those x's have wonderful plants. I want to get that SSDD, the Blue Tara is the prettiest nugs I've grown to date I think.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 4, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I've found some awesome plants with TGA





st0wandgrow said:


> The Cheese Quake has been with me for a while. Probably the best tasting weed I've ever smoked.





Al Yamoni said:


> Chernobyl has the smoothest, most wonderful flavor.
> 
> You're the second person that has said that about the Cheesequake too.





D_Urbmon said:


> I keep reading mentions of chernobyl everywhere.


People love to rag about TGA/Subcool. Just as many people it seems, have had mostly satisfactory and beyond results. I'm one of the latter group. I wouldn't mind sampling everything the JTR dad ever produced, and am just a couple of weeks between more Ace of Spades [ s-2 ] and my first Agent Orange.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


>


They are indeed, Mr Head.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 4, 2015)

Anyone have an idea when there might be a Bodhi drop? There are a lot of out of stock strains I'd like to try, like Blue Tara and Goji


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 4, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Anyone have an idea when there might be a Bodhi drop? There are a lot of out of stock strains I'd like to try, like Blue Tara and Goji


that Goji's going to be a race.  I need that one in my collection. missed out too many times. They always go crazy quick.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 4, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Anyone have an idea when there might be a Bodhi drop? There are a lot of out of stock strains I'd like to try, like Blue Tara and Goji


http://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/bodhi-seeds/?page=3

^Both in stock here^


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Those x's have wonderful plants. I want to get that SSDD, the Blue Tara is the prettiest nugs I've grown to date I think.


that's why i'm keeping male SSDDs right now because currently trying to F2 them for my stash.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> that Goji's going to be a race.  I need that one in my collection. missed out too many times. They always go crazy quick.


I ordered a pack from seedsman that is sadly is the possession of the usps.... and that was the last one so I had to pick something else, still pretty broken up about it lol.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> http://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/bodhi-seeds/?page=3
> 
> ^Both in stock here^


Nice Stow  quite a few bucks cheaper then the tude too!


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 4, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I ordered a pack from seedsman that is sadly is the possession of the usps.... and that was the last one so I had to pick something else, still pretty broken up about it lol.


i can only imagine how sad you really are considering the stress i was under waiting for that pack of lucky charms from seedsman. it does sound like it'd be great to have in the garden! sorry for your loss.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Nice Stow  quite a few bucks cheaper then the tude too!


They have great prices and a great selection of Bodhi, plus if you buy 2 packs you get a free pack of Appalachian Hashplant. Unfortunately (for you) I don't believe they ship outside of the US.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> http://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/bodhi-seeds/?page=3
> 
> ^Both in stock here^


Good looking out Stow, thanks

Looks like you need to supply a medical card # though...


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 4, 2015)

Some Blue Tara and TE rmx Hash trim was dry isn't full melt but it tastes better then anything you can buy around my way and gets me WRECKED 
.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 4, 2015)

Alrighty, been busy working, working, and writing but just smoked some Lucky Charms F2.

Jesus fuck I am quite awesome. I've cut back to a few times a week recently from daily medicating. Not that I don't want too, but my only other alternative is to not smoke whIle awaiting a potential job phone call.

Anyways this bitch is definitely getting a second flower. Taste delicious, smells delicious and I'm feeling better than the vicodin I shoved down my throat for my fucking arthritis The past few days.

She went around 10-11 weeks. I need to check for some pictures but I needed to re encypt my new phone so I think they are on my server.

Anyways I have some bagels and bacon to get to, but I think I regret buying white lotus, not the one I kept around as I do really like her, but I feel fucking amazing right now and I can't wait to get to sleep.

Thanks out there for these testers. She will he around for a while and I'll bring the sister up to date when I get to her, but I'm a happy mofo right now, stupid smile on my face, surprisingly relaxed yet not sedated but not feeling bad from my pain.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 4, 2015)

Yield was good for Bodhi gear By the way. If I can get F1, I now need to as there is some gold in dem beans!

Snow Queen is up to test next, but she better be even better than great to get as much praise based on what a picky pain in the ass plant she was. I have my doubts.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 4, 2015)

Okay, here is a bad yuck yuck, but I couldn't help but laughing because it's true.

For some reason, I'm always surprised to find lighters in my bed. I wake up with them under my pillow, in the depths of my sheets and yet I can never find one when I need one.

I suppose the only more telltale sign is a nonsmoker carrying a lighter (I mean, what are the odds they are a true Pyro anyway?). That's a good question to either discover the answer to (as my girlfriend asked why there were lighters in the bed) or just realize you have a lighter under your pillow.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 5, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> would you discard a SSDD that started out male and has turned true hermaphrodite? no stress to plant involved. great smell, great structure, vigorous...could i just be diligent about plucking off the male parts? thanks all!
> 
> now i'll catch up with the thread.


Are you saying you had a male that turned female? If so please keep it as its like a holy grail of males. Will produce female seeds with no herm trait either


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Mar 5, 2015)

White lotus bubbleI'm not big into smoking concentrate always just make super strong edibles and waste a week of my life with those.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Throw some pix up when you can would love to see how that one is doing. I was wanting this one hard to Bodhi release the Chocolate Trip f2. That's the best thing to do since these aren't stocked hardly. I know TSSC has them in stock but not paying $100+ for Bodhi gear even tho it's worth it. I don't want it that bad :lol especially when his other fire cross are available for much cheaper


As promised, here are some pics of the Headtrip I have in flower. I had to pull it out of the tent, its too damn crowded in there with the 5th Element stretching like crazy.


----------



## Marlee1119 (Mar 5, 2015)

Morning all!!should have delivery of my apollo 11genius open pollination and blue Tara today along with my snow wookie freebie..after doing some more research I am very intrigue by the Triad..anybody have any info or experience with this line..not a lot of info out there on it..I've also seen B working on an apollo13GA x apollo 11genius line..now that sounds quite nice..anybody else hear or see anything about this?peace


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Are you saying you had a male that turned female? If so please keep it as its like a holy grail of males. Will produce female seeds with no herm trait either


too late. wish i knew that before i chopped... but i'm trying to F2 SSDD and didn't think I'd want that trait in there.


----------



## Flash63 (Mar 5, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> White lotus bubbleView attachment 3365012I'm not big into smoking concentrate always just make super strong edibles and waste a week of my life with those.


Do you have any pics of the White Lotus in flower?I have 8 from seed 3 weeks into 12/12 and yet to see any pics,beside whats on the Bodhi strain description.


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Do you have any pics of the White Lotus in flower?I have 8 from seed 3 weeks into 12/12 and yet to see any pics,beside whats on the Bodhi strain description.


I grew WL. Damn sorry I didnt take any pics. Get ready for a trich explosion is all I can say


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 5, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> too late. wish i knew that before i chopped... but i'm trying to F2 SSDD and didn't think I'd want that trait in there.


Damn bro it's all good. Lots of people don't know about that kinda male. I read about it when reading up on DJ Shorts breeding articles and he says that herm trait does not pass through in the genes. It just makes breeding fem seeds easier without the chemicals and flowering them past their normal harvest. Gen said he had one of those too I believe from a Bodhi strain so maybe Bodhi has a few strains with a male like that in it. Next time somebody keep the male that herms lol


----------



## Flash63 (Mar 5, 2015)

Doobius1 said:


> I grew WL. Damn sorry I didnt take any pics. Get ready for a trich explosion is all I can say


Already visible on one ,18 days in.thanks for reply


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn bro it's all good. Lots of people don't know about that kinda male. I read about it when reading up on DJ Shorts breeding articles and he says that herm trait does not pass through in the genes. It just makes breeding fem seeds easier without the chemicals and flowering them past their normal harvest. Gen said he had one of those too I believe from a Bodhi strain so maybe Bodhi has a few strains with a male like that in it. Next time somebody keep the male that herms lol


i've got a few still from that pack left in veg, i'll definitely keep an eye out for one. s/he'd been in there long enough s/he was going to start releasing pollen soon. i KNEW i should have waited 24 hours.  showed male parts first and then the tops just didn't look quite right (for a male) and then flowers started popping out everywhere. when i chopped him, i really looked and was surprised the male parts were far fewer than the flowers. i did, though, try to think of a place to put him separate from the others but didn't have a safe spot that would provide odor protection.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 5, 2015)

Dilemma: slight presence of aphids, Congoji about ninety percent done. Need to spray of course, no biggie there, only problem is it is so damn near the finish for these gals. Spray the rest and risk an outbreak from skipping Congoji, or crop a little early and commense full coverage? Leaning towards the latter but damn I dislike cropping early so intensely. Thoughts?..


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn bro it's all good. Lots of people don't know about that kinda male. I read about it when reading up on DJ Shorts breeding articles and he says that herm trait does not pass through in the genes. It just makes breeding fem seeds easier without the chemicals and flowering them past their normal harvest. Gen said he had one of those too I believe from a Bodhi strain so maybe Bodhi has a few strains with a male like that in it. Next time somebody keep the male that herms lol


I know Dj Short is a legendary breeder, but I think he got this one wrong. His Blueberry line is one of the most hermie prone strains possibly ever. I have personally never ran one of his pure blueberry crosses, but I have seen and read plenty of reviews and almost all are extremely hermie prone.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 5, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I know Dj Short is a legendary breeder, but I think he got this one wrong. His Blueberry line is one of the most hermie prone strains possibly ever. I have personally never ran one of his pure blueberry crosses, but I have seen and read plenty of reviews and almost all are extremely hermie prone.


I hear you bro believe I've heard the stuff about his Blueberry being hermi prone but yet I've seen so many lines use his Blueberry that I just don't know. He's the only I've ever heard speak of using that kinda male so maybe it isn't true I dont know for sure but that's why I ask anybody who's experienced this kind of male and used any of its pollen and grew out the crosses to see.


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I hear you bro believe I've heard the stuff about his Blueberry being hermi prone but yet I've seen so many lines use his Blueberry that I just don't know. He's the only I've ever heard speak of using that kinda male so maybe it isn't true I dont know for sure but that's why I ask anybody who's experienced this kind of male and used any of its pollen and grew out the crosses to see.


I found a male like that with my 88g13hp x Skywalker og and I turned him into compost very quickly lol. My thought process was elite genetics. I am no breeder though so I could be very wrong lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 5, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Dilemma: slight presence of aphids, Congoji about ninety percent done. Need to spray of course, no biggie there, only problem is it is so damn near the finish for these gals. Spray the rest and risk an outbreak from skipping Congoji, or crop a little early and commense full coverage? Leaning towards the latter but damn I dislike cropping early so intensely. Thoughts?..


I'd chop early.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 5, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Dilemma: slight presence of aphids, Congoji about ninety percent done. Need to spray of course, no biggie there, only problem is it is so damn near the finish for these gals. Spray the rest and risk an outbreak from skipping Congoji, or crop a little early and commense full coverage? Leaning towards the latter but damn I dislike cropping early so intensely. Thoughts?..


Zero pest tolerance.

Goes for pot pests, as well. 

Chop.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 5, 2015)

Culling #2 of the goji [qm] x sl testers. The rest should be sex apparant shortly.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Are you saying you had a male that turned female? If so please keep it as its like a holy grail of males. Will produce female seeds with no herm trait either


like this


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 5, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> like thisView attachment 3365300


Woah, I've had that happen with bag beans. It's pretty despite not being what we want. Nature sure has a way to get genes into the future


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 5, 2015)

he was super frosty and I was siked I had finally found a super frosty male then it spit out like 10 pistils on top, I saved pollen and heard that it produce all females and planned on crossing it and somehow my girl throw out my bag that I put my pollen packets, I had it in the frezzer and she didn't even look in it and out to the garbage it went, it was superstious


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 5, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> he was super frosty and I was siked I had finally found a super frosty male then it spit out like 10 pistils on top, I saved pollen and heard that it produce all females and planned on crossing it and somehow my girl throw out my bag that I put my pollen packets, I had it in the frezzer and she didn't even look in it and out to the garbage it went, it was superstious


Yea like that bro and damn that fucking sucks that she threw out ya pollen. Damn I would like to know if it really does pass on a herm trait seriously. I know it's in all strains anyway but yea would've been nice to know what he would've produced.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 5, 2015)

I plan on flowering out every male til I find it again


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Mar 5, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Do you have any pics of the White Lotus in flower?I have 8 from seed 3 weeks into 12/12 and yet to see any pics,beside whats on the Bodhi strain description.


I don't have any pics I did post some pics a few pages back of harvested buds https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-545#post-11280770 about halfway down no pics in flower though sorry.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 5, 2015)

Congoji came down with this huge lump in my throat. True to God I was within an inch of actually weeping when I trimmed the fans for drying... MONSTER yield. Indoor bud as thick as my biceps. Wtf.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 5, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Congoji came down with this huge lump in my throat. True to God I was within an inch of actually weeping when I trimmed the fans for drying... MONSTER yield. Indoor bud as thick as my biceps. Wtf.


Let's get them pics!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 5, 2015)

First cola broken up and trimmed to dry... Way too bulky to hang as is with our high RH of 75 at the mo. Going tropical over here.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 6, 2015)

Temple of Larry
Got the ax on day 76
Nothing but sweet lemony fire

Once she was cut she let out a cry of chemmy funk!


----------



## DoctorFrost (Mar 6, 2015)

That temple of larry looks great! I am glad you grew that one out, I really didn't think much about that pack until you started posting those pictures. If you can you should post a pic of the trimmed or dried nug. I have a feeling it'd look a lot different not having all that leaf on there. Beautiful buds hidden there I can tell.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 6, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> That temple of larry looks great! I am glad you grew that one out, I really didn't think much about that pack until you started posting those pictures. If you can you should post a pic of the trimmed or dried nug. I have a feeling it'd look a lot different not having all that leaf on there. Beautiful buds hidden there I can tell.


 Thanks brotha. Just chopped her. you'll see her again in the future right here.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 6, 2015)

Nice al, your plant pics are what encouraged me to pick it up on my laat order. Wanted something with tge temple papa and I have never grown larry og anything amd your plant pics definitely helped me to come to that decision.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 6, 2015)

Purple Unicorn x Yo Mama 2
 PU x YM 1
 
PU x YM 2


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 6, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Temple of Larry
> Got the ax on day 76
> Nothing but sweet lemony fire


NIce job, Al. Appreciate the full size images for detail.


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2015)

Very nice pics....

 
Young flowering mothers milk...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 6, 2015)

There we go... been wanting to see some of B's gear kicking in your garden since the TER mission. This time will be epic mate.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 6, 2015)

I found a local dispensary that had "J. Tiger" Jupiter OG x Tigers Milk. It's pretty impressive bud for a dispensary offering, a few very premature seeds here and there but aside from that it's dripping with trichomes and tastes great, a dominate coffee taste on inhale from the Bubba in it, and an earthy kush exhale with a hint of berry. The buds are a dark green with purple sugar leaves, dark orange hairs and they shine from all the fat trichomes on it.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 6, 2015)

More boring veg shots. They are looking nice and happy though. Feeding tonight and transplanting tomorrow or the next day, spreading em out and firing up another light. HID or LED, that is the question.

A35 x 88 g13/hp on the top
UW x 88 g13/hp on the bot


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2015)

@Hot Diggity Sog 

Here's some new shots.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 6, 2015)

sum blockhead bx budz out of all 4 females plants this is the only one that didn't turn purple but its still dank as all hell


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 7, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Nice al, your plant pics are what encouraged me to pick it up on my laat order. Wanted something with tge temple papa and I have never grown larry og anything amd your plant pics definitely helped me to come to that decision.


You won't be disappointed. This gal is a Temple leaner but she definitely got a bit of that funk in the trunk from momma.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 7, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> NIce job, Al. Appreciate the full size images for detail.


Thanks brotha, she is one of the most beautiful ladies that I have had the pleasure to grow out.

I never do this, but last night I stuck a purely wet nug into the vape and roasted it. It took a min. but it was a success. Tasted great and I actually got high as hell which was very surprising. Needless to say this gal is going to impress.


----------



## calicat (Mar 7, 2015)

That's actually a good test for potential potency. If its green and it gets you high be prepared. When it becomes fully psychoactive after an adequate cure then most instances it will uproot you.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 7, 2015)

So I've got one female Afkan x Snow Lotus and three males, one of which was auto flowering in veg. 

Everything else is looking good.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 7, 2015)

calicat said:


> That's actually a good test for potential potency. If its green and it gets you high be prepared. When it becomes fully psychoactive after an adequate cure then most instances it will uproot you.


I like the way you put that. Excitement increasing.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 7, 2015)

Sunshine Daydream


Nepali OG x Good Medicine


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 7, 2015)

Even split on the male to female ratio on the Chem 3 x 88g13/HP. Looks like I have at 3 different Phenos for sure. Very short squat pheno smallest of the bunch. Very lanky viney pheno. Two very similar phenos that are the same exact size and height. The last one looks like it may be like one of the other 3 but it's the 2nd smallest so it may be 4th pheno just not for sure.

Kept two very stinky males very great branching and structure. Node spacing and one male is very beefy. He's Hashplang dom and his trunk is bigger than every single plant of these. Even the females that are double his size. Flowering both of them all the way out to see who's best but gonna collect both. Pics coming


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 8, 2015)

SSDD full plant profile. This lady is a leanin'


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 8, 2015)

Synergy Topped 3rd node 12/12 from seed. 

@Hot Diggity Sog


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 9, 2015)

I just had my reality totally re arranged. I have now seen girls yield five zips out of a three gallon pot. Blown away. We all need to pull our socks up. I bow before true mastery. Organic too. I will try get permission for pics. Fella grows B's gear so totally applies.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 9, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I just had my reality totally re arranged. I have now seen girls yield five zips out of a three gallon pot. Blown away. We all need to pull our socks up. I bow before true mastery. Organic too. I will try get permission for pics. Fella grows B's gear so totally applies.


I need pointers! I don't even get a 1:1 ratio most of the time... Although I did get 2 zips off of a lemon og in a 1 gal with a 20 day veg flowered at 12 inches. I'm pretty sure that was her though.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 9, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I need pointers! I don't even get a 1:1 ratio most of the time... Although I did get 2 zips off of a lemon og in a 1 gal with a 20 day veg flowered at 12 inches. I'm pretty sure that was her though.


Bare bulbs and lots of them, CO2, perfectly controlled environment. No tents. Low profile garden no rude colas sticking out. Six thousand watts to flower though. Not a small system.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 9, 2015)

Just broke a top off my synergy trying to tie it down so the lowers could catch up. Lets hope the one little messed up top in the middle takes off and makes up for the one I just broke lol.

That's what I get for doing shit before my coffee.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Just broke a top off my synergy trying to tie it down so the lowers could catch up. Lets hope the one little messed up top in the middle takes off and makes up for the one I just broke lol.
> 
> That's what I get for doing shit before my coffee.


Bro I've broken a couple off a fe GG4 x SourJack lol those babies stems are very thick for young plants tho. Don't think it likes to be trained well but they still getting it anyways lol

I wondered how that top sticking out in ya pic got there lol looked funny being by itself


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro I've broken a couple off a fe GG4 x SourJack lol those babies stems are very thick for young plants tho. Don't think it likes to be trained well but they still getting it anyways lol
> 
> I wondered how that top sticking out in ya pic got there lol looked funny being by itself


that little top is from the fimming, somehow it survived and started growing again  I broke off the top to the right of it that was tied down with the white tie.

oh well. Going to try and root the broken top in some water under my ceiling light and see if it works as a little experiment  if I can get a clone to root like that it would be super awesome and save me a lot of space setting up my little 2x2x2 cube tent dealy to run clones in. It's probably 6 feet away and it's only a 9watt (40 equivalent) cree LED.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> that little top is from the fimming, somehow it survived and started growing again  I broke off the top to the right of it that was tied down with the white tie.
> 
> oh well. Going to try and root the broken top in some water under my ceiling light and see if it works as a little experiment  if I can get a clone to root like that it would be super awesome and save me a lot of space setting up my little 2x2x2 cube tent dealy to run clones in. It's probably 6 feet away and it's only a 9watt (40 equivalent) cree LED.


It works bro that's pretty much how I root all my clones. I stick them in plain water and have them by a low light source like corner of veg room or window sill and they usually root within 2 weeks depending on strain. My Platinum Delights keeper roots this way in about a week. You want your light source to be very low as this will stop the photosynthesis process and will stop the cutting from trying to grow. Once it starts trying to grow it will canibalize itself looking for food. This keeps the cutting nice green and healthy. That's the main key to clones being healthy low light


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> It works bro that's pretty much how I root all my clones. I stick them in plain water and have them by a low light source like corner of veg room or window sill and they usually root within 2 weeks depending on strain. My Platinum Delights keeper roots this way in about a week. You want your light source to be very low as this will stop the photosynthesis process and will stop the cutting from trying to grow. Once it starts trying to grow it will canibalize itself looking for food. This keeps the cutting nice green and healthy. That's the main key to clones being healthy low light


maybe that's why my clones have taken longer then I thought they should have in the past. I had em under 160 watts of CFL's at about a 8 inch height in a closed 2x2x2 space with good light reflection


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> maybe that's why my clones have taken longer then I thought they should have in the past. I had em under 160 watts of CFL's at about a 8 inch height in a closed 2x2x2 space with good light reflection


Yea I'm almost certain that's tio much light. If your gonna give them light like that your gonna have to give them a very light feeding of something so the leaves won't start fading. I kept my Platinum Delights clone that I'm growing now in a cup of water for almost 4 months before I planted her. Had plenty of roots in the cup. She was the same size as when I cut her. Had to reveg after planting tho cus I took her in flower


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 9, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Bare bulbs and lots of them, CO2, perfectly controlled environment. No tents. Low profile garden no rude colas sticking out. Six thousand watts to flower though. Not a small system.


 I usually average around 2.5 ounces using roots organic depending on the strain of course. This grow I have 14 plants in 3 gallon grow bags and two 5 gallon grow bags in a 4x4' tent and a 600w, all filled with vermifire. I've been watering with just plain old tap water in stead of my usual mild bat guano teas and I am already noticing a lot healthier plants than I am usually putting out. I can't even imagine how much I'll yield this time as usually I only have 10 females at once. 

Mad Hamish Id love to know what strains that guy is running.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 9, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> that little top is from the fimming, somehow it survived and started growing again  I broke off the top to the right of it that was tied down with the white tie.
> 
> oh well. Going to try and root the broken top in some water under my ceiling light and see if it works as a little experiment  if I can get a clone to root like that it would be super awesome and save me a lot of space setting up my little 2x2x2 cube tent dealy to run clones in. It's probably 6 feet away and it's only a 9watt (40 equivalent) cree LED.


Change the water everyday and it should root in two weeks with nothing added.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't have is permission to show you guys this but just so you know I am not shitting you.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I don't have is permission to show you guys this but just so you know I am not shitting you. View attachment 3368032


Oh I believed you Hamish lol But that's insane bro. What size pots and how long he's vegging? I'm pretty sure those are from clone runs right? Fucking huge buds I see he strips all the small branches and shoots. No popcorn whatsoever. Never been a fan of defoliating a whole bunch when you have buds like that it shows why people do it.


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 9, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I don't have is permission to show you guys this but just so you know I am not shitting you. View attachment 3368032


GOOD LORD!!! Would mold not be a problem with plants like those? lol

I want to know what that guy has in his water lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 9, 2015)

He reckons it all boils down to CO2 and perfect environmental control. But mostly CO2... I shall be learning all his secrets and posting them up here.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 9, 2015)

Overall I feel like I must know jack shit after seeing this madness. Never mind a slice I ate the whole Humble Pie. Hot damn.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 9, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> He reckons it all boils down to CO2 and perfect environmental control. But mostly CO2... I shall be learning all his secrets and posting them up here.


Does this guy run the same strain over and over, so he has it on lock down. Or does he replicate this growth with multiple strains? Either way not to shabby. Cheers.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 9, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Does this guy run the same strain over and over, so he has it on lock down. Or does he replicate this growth with multiple strains? Either way not to shabby. Cheers.


I will be finding this all out soon enough, but seems like he runs many types as this is how we made contact, he wanted info on Giant Steps which I tested a while ago... I think the pic is Leia OG...


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 9, 2015)

Have you smoked any of his buds? I've always wanted to add come CO2 to the garden, but I just haven't been able to as of yet


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 9, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Have you smoked any of his buds? I've always wanted to add come CO2 to the garden, but I just haven't been able to as of yet


Ah, that will require quite a mission lol... no only seen his work via the web. And no calling BS from my side some of the pics have fans or bulbs or other things for perspective....


----------



## DustyNugs (Mar 9, 2015)

Can't let this thread slip to page 2...

My Tiger's Milk #2 is something special, can't wait to puff on her. She doesn't have any real distinct smells coming through yet, mostly just rank dank. Hopefully its gonna be really Bubba tasting, seems to definitely lean to the mother here.

TM2 Pre-trim
 

 

 

 
Going to the net


----------



## Flash63 (Mar 9, 2015)

The white Lotus @ day 22 from seed....


----------



## torontoke (Mar 9, 2015)

Heres a couple early pics of apolloxsnowlotus
Only 3 weeks into flower and still really stretching out. Smells of sour milk and pine? Really weird smell


----------



## Scotch089 (Mar 9, 2015)

@DustyNugs what kind of environment was the TG2 in? Cold temps, rols? I love the colors.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Mar 9, 2015)

Yea me too, I am glad I just got a pack in the mail today  How many of those Tigers Milk did ya grow out and do you have pics of others? That one is amazing looking.

The vault really hooked me up this time. So many free packs. I ordered 6 packs of Bodhi, and got 4 free packs of Bodhi, plus a pack of Greenpoint. I just think it is crazy I ordered 6 packs of Bodhi and got 5 free packs of same quality. I ordered Tigers Milk, 2 packs of Jahruba, 1 pack of Cheech Wizzard, 1 pack of Bingo Pajama, 1 pack Wish Mountain. I have high hopes for all of these. Freebies were 2 packs Snow Wookie, 1 pack Synergy, 1 pack Bubbashine x everything, and 1 pack Stardawg x Over Flow. I am so excited. Like a kid on christmas when I open the boxes anymore because ya never know what you are gonna get for sure. 

Hey to someone that may know, my pack of Cheech Wizzard is labeled "Cheech Wizzard , Green Curry OG x Appalachia" Is this a misprint? It should be x Snow Lotus instead of Appalachia. I figure just a mix up on Bs part when printing them.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 9, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I just had my reality totally re arranged. I have now seen girls yield five zips out of a three gallon pot. Blown away. We all need to pull our socks up. I bow before true mastery. Organic too. I will try get permission for pics. Fella grows B's gear so totally applies.


RLOS? Or maybe coco + organics?


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 9, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Have you smoked any of his buds? I've always wanted to add come CO2 to the garden, but I just haven't been able to as of yet


c02 is very controversial, head on over to the advanced mary jane section and you will see that some of the more educated folks say that the c02 craze is pure bullshit. I tend to believe them because I saw buds at 1500 ppm c02 and buds from just regular air flow and there was no noticeable difference.

Yeah they suck up c02 but that is what intake fans are for, if the atmosphere always has 4-500 ppms of c02 it isn't necessary.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 10, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> c02 is very controversial, head on over to the advanced mary jane section and you will see that some of the more educated folks say that the c02 craze is pure bullshit. I tend to believe them because I saw buds at 1500 ppm c02 and buds from just regular air flow and there was no noticeable difference.
> 
> Yeah they suck up c02 but that is what intake fans are for, if the atmosphere always has 4-500 ppms of c02 it isn't necessary.


Exactly what I keep thinking. Only thing is results kinda speak for themselves in this case. I see bud like this I will be damned if I don't have a go at getting similar results. Even if i fail. Gotta try this shit lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 10, 2015)

if using co2 you should run higher temps and high feed as well im thinking...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> if using co2 you should run higher temps and high feed as well im thinking...


Exactly, co2 allows for more growth, but only when things are 100% dialed in. Science is real, don't be afraid to believe it. Co2 will have zero effect unless you are peaked out at all aspects of your grow, then and only then will co2 benefit because it allows you to do things like grow at 85 degrees and feed close to 2000ppm which will get you more bud than without co2. Getting to this level of grow is difficult, I tried co2 but had so many factors plaguing me that I soon realized I was wasting money. I'm finally to the point were I feel I might try it again once I get more stable growing space. Cheers.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> if using co2 you should run higher temps and high feed as well im thinking...


You need to up feed and temps, yup. This is the standard. I'd be curious to see what studies exist that verify or deny this particular thing. I haven't really looked into it and honestly it doesn't concern me as I don't run it. I do plan on running it in the future with a sealed room, but not immediately. Most growers will see no benefit if they are not very well dialed in.

Thenotsoestoric beat me to it.


----------



## Brobeans (Mar 10, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You need to up feed and temps, yup. This is the standard. I'd be curious to see what studies exist that verify or deny this particular thing. I haven't really looked into it and honestly it doesn't concern me as I don't run it. I do plan on running it in the future with a sealed room, but not immediately. Most growers will see no benefit if they are not very well dialed in.
> 
> Thenotsoestoric beat me to it.


It's an application of Le chatlier's principle to a biological system. Nothing advanced. 

I agree with everyone else though that it's pointless for most growers

It's basically analogous to me blood doping vs The cyclist that won the 2014 Tour de France blood doping


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 10, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> It's an application of Le chatlier's principle to a biological system. Nothing advanced.
> 
> I agree with everyone else though that it's pointless for most growers
> 
> It's basically analogous to me blood doping vs The cyclist that won the 2014 Tour de France blood doping


Right on, not everybody can run a 9000 watt room...


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 10, 2015)

Day 22 of 12/12, Headtrip is looking good. She's already starting to develop trichs. I'll be hitting her and the 5th Element up with some pollen from a Headtrip male.

 

I'm also going to use the Headtrip pollen on my Medijuana female that I have flowering under a 600w HPS. She has an intense grapefruit smell when you break a bud up, like you're standing in an orchard of citrus trees. She hits like a semi truck, melts away your pain and knocks you flat on your ass for hours. It was stressful and time consuming finding this plant but it works wonders on my mothers fibromyalgia so it was time well spent. This is 2 clones of the keeper and one of a more mellow pheno in 5 gal fabric pots.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Day 22 of 12/12, Headtrip is looking good. She's already starting to develop trichs. I'll be hitting her and the 5th Element up with some pollen from a Headtrip male.
> 
> View attachment 3368730
> 
> ...


Headtrip looking awesome bro. Can't wait to see those finish. Hope you get some chocolate coming through on her. Awesome shit on helping ya mom I know a lot of people who wouldn't go through all that trouble to help their mom but those the types I don't associate with. Glad you found something that works for her too. Keep it up bro looking forward to the Headtrip


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Headtrip looking awesome bro. Can't wait to see those finish. Hope you get some chocolate coming through on her. Awesome shit on helping ya mom I know a lot of people who wouldn't go through all that trouble to help their mom but those the types I don't associate with. Glad you found something that works for her too. Keep it up bro looking forward to the Headtrip


Thanks, I went a little overboard with how many plants I can run in that little tent so unfortunately the Headtrip isn't getting as much light as I'd like it to. Something I'm going to keep in mind when I harvest but I also have 8 seeds left of it.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 10, 2015)

I regret to inform the community which I have grown to love that due to unfortunate circumstances beyond control, I have harvested my meds and destroyed all traces of the garden. It pains me beyond belief, but in light of recent events the laws aren't changing fast enough around here for me to continue to put my family at risk. I won't trouble with details, just know that ill be back.

Ill send my apologies to the bodhi fam over at the bay when I drop the shitty news about my testers.

I am down on this one for sure, but ill be up in no time knowing my family is safe.

On a lighter note, I smoked this Lil guy this morning with my brother. 

I am amazed at how high this got me. Wow is all I can say. It's like super lemon Larry og all the way with a soaring electrifying cerebral high that plummets you into the couch around an hour after liftoff. I am very happy to be able to have this in my jars for a few months.

Well folks, What has been shall be again. It's been stellar, later.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 10, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I regret to inform the community which I have grown to love that due to unfortunate circumstances beyond control, I have harvested my meds and destroyed all traces of the garden. It pains me beyond belief, but in light of recent events the laws aren't changing fast enough around here for me to continue to put my family at risk. I won't trouble with details, just know that ill be back.
> 
> Ill send my apologies to the bodhi fam over at the bay when I drop the shitty news about my testers.
> 
> ...


Shit Al, sorry to hear that. But, you're a good man/husband/father to make this difficult choice. Family comes first.

I wouldn't be growing either if I weren't in a medical state. If I didn't have a family I would roll the dice, but not when loved ones depend upon me.

Looking forward to your next grow.... Hopefully sooner rather than later.

Edit: I will set some Fat Marty gear aside for you.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 10, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Exactly, co2 allows for more growth, but only when things are 100% dialed in. Science is real, don't be afraid to believe it. Co2 will have zero effect unless you are peaked out at all aspects of your grow, then and only then will co2 benefit because it allows you to do things like grow at 85 degrees and feed close to 2000ppm which will get you more bud than without co2. Getting to this level of grow is difficult, I tried co2 but had so many factors plaguing me that I soon realized I was wasting money. I'm finally to the point were I feel I might try it again once I get more stable growing space. Cheers.


this is so true, and I've said it countless times, the time where you WANT co2, is in a greenhouse, with the sun.
Inside it's almost impossible to create enough light to NEED the co2, without jacking the temps out of control.
An AC system running off a butane or gas generator would be the best way to do that, but that's is SO much money and hassle.
I did CO2 for yrs... simply can't run it long enough to get the advantages without the high heat.
not to mention large doses of carbon dioxide can be lethal. Obviously not poisonous like CO, but it'll kill ya just the same, if you have a leaking regulator or tank in your closet and you sleep next to your grow-room....
go to sleep and not wake up.
Now outside in a greenhouse? Ohhhh man, now we are talking.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I regret to inform the community which I have grown to love that due to unfortunate circumstances beyond control, I have harvested my meds and destroyed all traces of the garden. It pains me beyond belief, but in light of recent events the laws aren't changing fast enough around here for me to continue to put my family at risk. I won't trouble with details, just know that ill be back.
> 
> Ill send my apologies to the bodhi fam over at the bay when I drop the shitty news about my testers.
> 
> ...


Damn that sucks ass bro but I understand and feel you all the way. Believe me bro I know as I've pondered this decision many times and more recently than ever since I have major space and my plant numbers are getting up there. I ha a discussed this with the Mrs and she doesn't want to move so she has accepted my growing. 

Believe me I hate this as I don't want my family caught in the middle of anything that may go down but they know for a fact that I won't let them go down for anything. I'm very private so I feel I'm pretty safe but you never know. Your a great man bro cus even tho I hate having to do this where my family is I don't think I can stop lol and not because I'm trying to make money cus I have a great job that takes care of everything and some but it's really my passion plus I need good meds and the streets suck unless you really know someone so I applaud you for making this decision. Can't wait to see you back in action again cus you grow some straight dank. Come through and check in from time to time. Peace


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 10, 2015)

bingo pajamas


----------



## DoctorFrost (Mar 11, 2015)

Was that the only Bingo you ran bigworm? It is the first one I have seen, and I just got a pack. Has my interest since you are the first. Wondering what type of phenos you got. Thanks man!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 11, 2015)

Hit some Congo I popcorn nugs... strong dissociative effect, I find myself holding my breath for no reason and letting go to these unreal rushes. 1001 miniature vice grips clamping onto the brain. Strange stretchiness to all muscles. All work stopped dead, thoughts carry all of ten seconds before literally melting... another deep breath held down till the burn reminded me to BREATHE. My Italian friend flattened on the couch I can see great huge beads of sweat on his forehead, the music stopped a while ago and I think I am the only one to notice. The place is a mess, nobody finished lunch, dogs are gonna get fat. Kinda waiting for it to wear off a little lol. Definitely would not be clever driving around in this state. Nail hit right on the head again. Another proud Super Sativa.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 11, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I regret to inform the community which I have grown to love that due to unfortunate circumstances beyond control, I have harvested my meds and destroyed all traces of the garden. It pains me beyond belief, but in light of recent events the laws aren't changing fast enough around here for me to continue to put my family at risk. I won't trouble with details, just know that ill be back.
> 
> Ill send my apologies to the bodhi fam over at the bay when I drop the shitty news about my testers.
> 
> ...


 You know what... you actually inspired my final decision... I myself am just a tad jaded with growing right now, like my hobby has gone past being a hobby and is eating too big a chunk of my life... which really belongs to my family... I will pack up once this last run is done too. Take a fat break, get back into it on a truly MICRO scale later and not allow it to explode out. I am even bored with toking. It takes some really phenomenal herb to satisfy me. I am grateful that I have that herb. It will last quite some time. I will keep myself occupied with bean collecting in the mean time that only takes an hour a day of reading up andnlooking at pics and fiddling with the cart contents lol. All the best to you and your family sir!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Mar 11, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hit some Congo I popcorn nugs... strong dissociative effect, I find myself holding my breath for no reason and letting go to these unreal rushes. 1001 miniature vice grips clamping onto the brain. Strange stretchiness to all muscles. All work stopped dead, thoughts carry all of ten seconds before literally melting... another deep breath held down till the burn reminded me to BREATHE. My Italian friend flattened on the couch I can see great huge beads of sweat on his forehead, the music stopped a while ago and I think I am the only one to notice. The place is a mess, nobody finished lunch, dogs are gonna get fat. Kinda waiting for it to wear off a little lol. Definitely would not be clever driving around in this state. Nail hit right on the head again. Another proud Super Sativa.


Dude I smoke a lot of weed but I need whatever drug it is that you are always explaining in these smoke reports all the time because reefer doesn't have those affects on me no matter the strain, potency, or quantity taken.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 11, 2015)

Any of you tried the Lotus Larry?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 11, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I regret to inform the community which I have grown to love that due to unfortunate circumstances beyond control, I have harvested my meds and destroyed all traces of the garden. It pains me beyond belief, but in light of recent events the laws aren't changing fast enough around here for me to continue to put my family at risk.


This had to be tough. You're one of the [extremely] good guys on this forum, and a killer grower. I applaud you for having your priorities in order, amigo.

Then there's this:



Mad Hamish said:


> You know what... you actually inspired my final decision... I myself am just a tad jaded with growing right now, like my hobby has gone past being a hobby and is eating too big a chunk of my life... which really belongs to my family... I will pack up once this last run is done too. Take a fat break, get back into it on a truly MICRO scale later and not allow it to explode out. I am even bored with toking. It takes some really phenomenal herb to satisfy me. I am grateful that I have that herb. It will last quite some time.


I could have written that post almost word for word, especially...
"my hobby has gone past being a hobby and is eating too big a chunk of my life", and
"I am even bored with toking."

Who'd have imagined either of those things could be true a year ago....but I've been more than contemplating both those ideas for a while. In fact, I've permanently shut down 1 of 2 bloom areas, and the second [ tent] will be dismantled after the 4 girls inside finish - less than 2 weeks. That will leave only 4 Bodhi testers going that should be showing sex any day. They can finish in a small veg tent. After that, I have no grow plans, really, and expect the freedom of not having to tend the garden to be very liberating. Beaches and ballparks await !


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2015)

Nothing wrong with a vay-k......we all need some type of break.

Stay safe al....it's just seeds,freedom is way more important.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 11, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> expect the freedom of not having to tend the garden to be very liberating. Beaches and ballparks await !


Not talkin shit, but you have been invited to the beach/ballpark and been like "no can do.. got plans(garden)"? Gotta be a warehouse or something for real..


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 11, 2015)

bingo pajamas is an all around nice plant got good yields and is no slouch in the frost department it smells to me like sweet cream and the high is chill i like it alot but right now my favorite bodhi strain i 97bluemoonshine x purple northernlights #5 this strain is top notch


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 11, 2015)

Another transplant coming soon. About half of em are showing preflowers. Soon as all sexes identified they will be transplanted and some males will be moved to another room.

A35's on the left
UW's on the Right.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 11, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Dude I smoke a lot of weed but I need whatever drug it is that you are always explaining in these smoke reports all the time because reefer doesn't have those affects on me no matter the strain, potency, or quantity taken.


You would need to suffer from Asperger's and Bi-Polar disorder as the first entries on your medical chart, peppered with a rich history of more interesting states of mind. Personally I would not wish it on my worst enemy, but yeah, reefer is a beautiful thing for me that I do get to experience in ways many never will.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 11, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> Not talkin shit, but you have been invited to the beach/ballpark and been like "no can do.. got plans(garden)"? Gotta be a warehouse or something for real..


Depends on how far you love from them mate lol... Amos has neither down the road I don't think.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Mar 11, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You would need to suffer from Asperger's and Bi-Polar disorder as the first entries on your medical chart, peppered with a rich history of more interesting states of mind. Personally I would not wish it on my worst enemy, but yeah, reefer is a beautiful thing for me that I do get to experience in ways many never will.


Ahhh I was unaware of this wondered how you came to all these crazy descriptions


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 11, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Ahhh I was unaware of this wondered how you came to all these crazy descriptions


Its all there in the user name  I literally advertise the fact they never GAVE me any marbles to lose. BUT... the other guys were more wasted than I was so...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 11, 2015)

The Italian fella had ecstacy-like rushes, also same muscle feeling, but a bit more potently mashed in the head lol...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 11, 2015)

Damn I want to try this congo.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 11, 2015)

Anyone tried Lotus Larry? And how do I go about contacting Bodhi to run some test beans for them?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 11, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> Not talkin shit, but you have been invited to the beach/ballpark and been like "no can do.. got plans(garden)"? Gotta be a warehouse or something for real..


I have no idea what you're talking about. Sounds non-Bodhi related, so why don't you send my p-mail some info. I'll be delighted to respond there, if called for.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 11, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Anyone tried Lotus Larry? And how do I go about contacting Bodhi to run some test beans for them?


[email protected]


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 11, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> [email protected]


Thank you so much Hamish, I was starting to think it was a secret lol


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 11, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. Sounds non-Bodhi related, so why don't you send my p-mail some info. I'll be delighted to respond there, if called for.


I quoted you where you spoke about beaches and ballparks.. Doesn't require much elaboration or further communication so I'll try to wrap it up quick.. I was saying I hope your grow wasn't keeping you from having a good time..

ego much?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 11, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> I quoted you where you spoke about beaches and ballparks.. Doesn't require much elaboration or further communication so I'll try to wrap it up quick.. I was saying I hope your grow wasn't keeping you from having a good time..


OK, got it.

*blowincherrypie said: ↑
Not talkin shit, but you have been invited to the beach/ballpark and been like "no can do.. got plans(garden)"? Gotta be a warehouse or something for real..*

I missed the question mark, and read it as a statement : "...but you have been....". Sorry about that. To answer your question, it's surely no warehouse. Two small bloom areas, and two veg / sex tents / feeder areas.. But all hydro, and all set up for different days of maintenance, as the idea was to never have a vacancy in either bloom room. A staggered perpetual harvest, sort of, that doesn't lend itself to long absences. For many reasons, I wouldn't leave a grow in the hands of friends or others to maintain any more than you likely would.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks BigWorm. Sounds like I need to add a pack of that BM 97 x Purpl sat NL5. I will look into it a little more, but what did you enjoy about it the most? I am thinking of running some Dream Lotus this next round. Was thinking Blueberry HP but then figured why not just the regular Dream since that's what I wanted the most. 

And ya know if you had all your plants set up right and far enough from the lights in their veg stage, growing in organic soil where you could feed just regular water. You could pretty much take a month vacation if you had water pipes over each bucket and have it come on at a certain time via timer. Or simplest way is have a family member you trust come and water them 2-3 times a week. During a stage that you don't need to mess with them much. Once I add everything to my soil mix. Well really just Promix BX/HP with added perlite, tons of earth worm castings, bone/blood meal, etc they stay healthy the whole cycle really with just water. But I like to add other organic nutes along the way to give them some boost. I would love to do hydro myself, there are just times I can not monitor everything every day and it would scare me to leave it alone for longer then that. 

I do wish you guys the best of luck though, I really hope everything works out for you all and you enjoy your free time! I'm sure you will.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 11, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> Thanks BigWorm. Sounds like I need to add a pack of that BM 97 x Purpl sat NL5. I will look into it a little more, but what did you enjoy about it the most? I am thinking of running some Dream Lotus this next round. Was thinking Blueberry HP but then figured why not just the regular Dream since that's what I wanted the most.
> 
> And ya know if you had all your plants set up right and far enough from the lights in their veg stage, growing in organic soil where you could feed just regular water. You could pretty much take a month vacation if you had water pipes over each bucket and have it come on at a certain time via timer. Or simplest way is have a family member you trust come and water them 2-3 times a week. During a stage that you don't need to mess with them much. Once I add everything to my soil mix. Well really just Promix BX/HP with added perlite, tons of earth worm castings, bone/blood meal, etc they stay healthy the whole cycle really with just water. But I like to add other organic nutes along the way to give them some boost. I would love to do hydro myself, there are just times I can not monitor everything every day and it would scare me to leave it alone for longer then that.
> 
> I do wish you guys the best of luck though, I really hope everything works out for you all and you enjoy your free time! I'm sure you will.


Love Dream Lotus. Checks all of the boxes.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks Stow! how many did you grow out just the 1? I know Bodhi used both the indica cut and also the Santa Cruz sativa BD cut. The sativa cut is suppose to be the special one. It just sucks that out of 10 seeds only 5 females on average, and only 2 maybe 3 of those will have the Sativa cut instead of Indica cut. And then out of those you gotta find one that leans more towards the BD instead of the SL - which shouldn't be hard. Just makes it popping more beans to get the pheno you want compared to most others since there is 2 mommas. But hey, maybe that indica cut isn't as bad as others say it is. I bet it is done quicker and yields better.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 11, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Shit Al, sorry to hear that. But, you're a good man/husband/father to make this difficult choice. Family comes first.
> 
> I wouldn't be growing either if I weren't in a medical state. If I didn't have a family I would roll the dice, but not when loved ones depend upon me.
> 
> ...





akhiymjames said:


> Damn that sucks ass bro but I understand and feel you all the way. Believe me bro I know as I've pondered this decision many times and more recently than ever since I have major space and my plant numbers are getting up there. I ha a discussed this with the Mrs and she doesn't want to move so she has accepted my growing.
> 
> Believe me I hate this as I don't want my family caught in the middle of anything that may go down but they know for a fact that I won't let them go down for anything. I'm very private so I feel I'm pretty safe but you never know. Your a great man bro cus even tho I hate having to do this where my family is I don't think I can stop lol and not because I'm trying to make money cus I have a great job that takes care of everything and some but it's really my passion plus I need good meds and the streets suck unless you really know someone so I applaud you for making this decision. Can't wait to see you back in action again cus you grow some straight dank. Come through and check in from time to time. Peace





Mad Hamish said:


> You know what... you actually inspired my final decision... I myself am just a tad jaded with growing right now, like my hobby has gone past being a hobby and is eating too big a chunk of my life... which really belongs to my family... I will pack up once this last run is done too. Take a fat break, get back into it on a truly MICRO scale later and not allow it to explode out. I am even bored with toking. It takes some really phenomenal herb to satisfy me. I am grateful that I have that herb. It will last quite some time. I will keep myself occupied with bean collecting in the mean time that only takes an hour a day of reading up andnlooking at pics and fiddling with the cart contents lol. All the best to you and your family sir!





Amos Otis said:


> This had to be tough. You're one of the [extremely] good guys on this forum, and a killer grower. I applaud you for having your priorities in order, amigo.
> 
> Then there's this:
> 
> ...


You guys are all the reason that I come here to share my experiences with this plant. Thanks for the kind words everyone, they mean so much to me. This has been really hard, but feeling the love and seeing that many of you are in the same boat or similar is truly uplifting. I'll definitely be stopping by here as much as possible to keep in touch and to stare at your lovely gardens, drooling in awe. Keep up the great greens my friends and stay up!

When I get back I am going to document my journey into killing the power bill.

By documenting my process through the supposed new breakthroughs in the 12-1 lighting game, I should be able to run a staggered 7 hour veg cycle and and straight six hour bloom cycle. I see no reason as to why this wouldn't work for me, especially running led's and utilizing the hot summers we have here.

Wish me luck and speed amigos, thanks again and blessings to all.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> Nothing wrong with a vay-k......we all need some type of break.
> 
> Stay safe al....it's just seeds,freedom is way more important.


Thanks my friend, you're the shish. (That shit looks fire, good job.)


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 11, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Edit: I will set some Fat Marty gear aside for you.


A brotha got some in my hands last week my friend, good lookin' out for me. Best people in the world here at RIU.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 11, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> A brotha got some in my hands last week my friend, good lookin' out for me. Best people in the world here at RIU.


your a straight shooter with upper mgmt ritten all over u... be bk soon


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 11, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> A brotha got some in my hands last week my friend, good lookin' out for me. Best people in the world here at RIU.


Lucky guy!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 12, 2015)

Joedank said:


> your a straight shooter with upper mgmt ritten all over u... be bk soon





Mr.Head said:


> Lucky guy!


If no one helps you out in the near future, there could be F2's in _your _future. These were gifts and I plan on spreading the love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 12, 2015)

Fantastic little 'F2' culture happening. Super grateful for all the offers and swops that come my way. Keep pondering the potential in my 'F2' vault and it gives me goosebumps. Running Synergy F2's now to see just how bad a job I did lol...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 12, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> Thanks Stow! how many did you grow out just the 1? I know Bodhi used both the indica cut and also the Santa Cruz sativa BD cut. The sativa cut is suppose to be the special one. It just sucks that out of 10 seeds only 5 females on average, and only 2 maybe 3 of those will have the Sativa cut instead of Indica cut. And then out of those you gotta find one that leans more towards the BD instead of the SL - which shouldn't be hard. Just makes it popping more beans to get the pheno you want compared to most others since there is 2 mommas. But hey, maybe that indica cut isn't as bad as others say it is. I bet it is done quicker and yields better.


I germinated 8 out of the 11, and ended with 2 females. Both were really nice plants. One was more Indica leaning, and the one I kept is Sativa dom. It is a beast of a plant that stretches like a mofo, and will outgrow the container if left to veg for too long. Nice and sticky, with a grapefruit'ish aroma and flavor. 




Al Yamoni said:


> A brotha got some in my hands last week my friend, good lookin' out for me. Best people in the world here at RIU.





Mr.Head said:


> Lucky guy!


Sounds like there's several new flavors to try out. I will let you two know if/when I get a hold of some....


----------



## COGrown (Mar 12, 2015)

So, slightly off topic here, but I know most of the people who post here regularly seem to use organics, so here's my question. I've been gradually switching to ROLS, and have successfully recycled my veg soil (I have managed to redo my space so I can flower in 5 gallon pots, which I transplant into at flowering) a couple times now by re-amending it with alfalfa meal, kelp meal, azomite, and some ewc and it has been working really well. However i have been using new soil for my flowering plants. Now, i am looking to recycle my upcoming batch of soil for my flowering plants one cycle out. What would be one or two good organic soil amendments to add to give plants the p-k they need for the flowering cycle? Looking for brands or products people have specifically had good results with. 

On a bodhi related note, if anyone in Colorado is looking to obtain bodhi strains in clone form, they seem to be showing up at kind love. Some goji cuts there and i've seen prayer tower available a couple times as well.


----------



## genuity (Mar 12, 2015)

COGrown said:


> So, slightly off topic here, but I know most of the people who post here regularly seem to use organics, so here's my question. I've been gradually switching to ROLS, and have successfully recycled my veg soil (I have managed to redo my space so I can flower in 5 gallon pots, which I transplant into at flowering) a couple times now by re-amending it with alfalfa meal, kelp meal, azomite, and some ewc and it has been working really well. However i have been using new soil for my flowering plants. Now, i am looking to recycle my upcoming batch of soil for my flowering plants one cycle out. What would be one or two good organic soil amendments to add to give plants the p-k they need for the flowering cycle? Looking for brands or products people have specifically had good results with.
> 
> On a bodhi related note, if anyone in Colorado is looking to obtain bodhi strains in clone form, they seem to be showing up at kind love. Some goji cuts there and i've seen prayer tower available a couple times as well.


Build a soil.com..

The coots nutrient kit is golden..along with the mineral mix


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2015)

COGrown said:


> So, slightly off topic here, but I know most of the people who post here regularly seem to use organics, so here's my question. I've been gradually switching to ROLS, and have successfully recycled my veg soil (I have managed to redo my space so I can flower in 5 gallon pots, which I transplant into at flowering) a couple times now by re-amending it with alfalfa meal, kelp meal, azomite, and some ewc and it has been working really well. However i have been using new soil for my flowering plants. Now, i am looking to recycle my upcoming batch of soil for my flowering plants one cycle out. What would be one or two good organic soil amendments to add to give plants the p-k they need for the flowering cycle? Looking for brands or products people have specifically had good results with.
> 
> On a bodhi related note, if anyone in Colorado is looking to obtain bodhi strains in clone form, they seem to be showing up at kind love. Some goji cuts there and i've seen prayer tower available a couple times as well.


Some basic amendments would be blood meal, bone meal, bat guano and EWC and some myco. That should be plenty for flower


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 12, 2015)

COGrown said:


> So, slightly off topic here, but I know most of the people who post here regularly seem to use organics, so here's my question. I've been gradually switching to ROLS, and have successfully recycled my veg soil (I have managed to redo my space so I can flower in 5 gallon pots, which I transplant into at flowering) a couple times now by re-amending it with alfalfa meal, kelp meal, azomite, and some ewc and it has been working really well. However i have been using new soil for my flowering plants. Now, i am looking to recycle my upcoming batch of soil for my flowering plants one cycle out. What would be one or two good organic soil amendments to add to give plants the p-k they need for the flowering cycle? Looking for brands or products people have specifically had good results with.
> 
> On a bodhi related note, if anyone in Colorado is looking to obtain bodhi strains in clone form, they seem to be showing up at kind love. Some goji cuts there and i've seen prayer tower available a couple times as well.


I use Kelp meal, alfalfa meal, crab shell meal, and neem seed meal. You shouldn't need to add any minerals when you re-amend. The only specific brand I like to use is for the neem seed meal, which Ahimsa, and you will find it here..

http://www.neemresource.com/

I re-amend at 1/2 strength of what I originally add to the soil. I start with 2 cups per cubic foot of the various meals, and when I recycle the soil (no-till) I add 1 cup per cf.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 12, 2015)

So,I am a super noob with the organics (love it to the end) but I've recycled this soil three times and I've only added kelp, alfalfa, and gypsum in 1/4 strength increments and only once (first recycle, all other times only ewc, coco, and perlite). My plants have gotten better each time and I'm still getting really green growth, I just can't seem to back off the slight tip burnage in basically everything I've run.. There's always so much to learn.


----------



## Scotch089 (Mar 12, 2015)

Just glanced over that original post- but if your re amending with azomite I bet that's it. From what I understand it takes quite some time to break down. I'm still getting my feet wet in ROLS too but if I remember right that's what I was worried about burning too.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> Just glanced over that original post- but if your re amending with azomite I bet that's it. From what I understand it takes quite some time to break down. I'm still getting my feet wet in ROLS too but if I remember right that's what I was worried about burning too.


Yea the azomite has to break down for it to deliver the trace amounts effectively. Thats why if used to soon plants look deficient or too hot as its too much. I made some supersoil and I won't use it till at least 30 days but I will wait longer cus thats whats best


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 12, 2015)

blueberry hashplant at 8 week, got that blueberry muffin smell oh yeah


----------



## TheHermit (Mar 12, 2015)

Blood Orange f2 is starting to pack on the weight. I am thinking about ten more days.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 12, 2015)

Temple of Larry been drying for seven days. Still wet, I trimmed up this nug for y'all to peep. 
 

She's soo lemony and dank. That og pinesol reek is coming on strong and the taste lingers in my mouth, even overpowering the green taste. (Still super wet).

The high is soaring, like a roller coaster off the tracks, and I can almost feel my spirit levitate. I've got a grin no matter what it seems and I want to climb a mountain. (It's almost midnight here.)

Ill call her a success, even without a cure. Hell, it's not even dry and she's the strongest medicine I've produced in two years.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks Stow. I hope to find a few different phenos from them and pick the most one, then the most original blue dream type I hope. 

That Blood Orange F2 interests me too. I wanna run my pack but I need to wait so I can save clones from them and make my own F2's. Don't have the room for it yet. 

Any of you ever make S1's of a girl /pollinate itself if you find one you like to try and preserve it's characteristics for your next generation? Not for seeds to breed with but lets say you find a very orange Blood Orange but your afraid you may loose it at some point. Would it be best to make S1's or F1's with just a random male? I would be afraid of losing that characteristic if the Male didn't have those traits so I figure it may be better just to make S1's if you wanted to run some again from seed in the future. Anyone done this, and if so what were your results?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 13, 2015)

COGrown said:


> So, slightly off topic here, but I know most of the people who post here regularly seem to use organics, so here's my question. I've been gradually switching to ROLS, and have successfully recycled my veg soil (I have managed to redo my space so I can flower in 5 gallon pots, which I transplant into at flowering) a couple times now by re-amending it with alfalfa meal, kelp meal, azomite, and some ewc and it has been working really well. However i have been using new soil for my flowering plants. Now, i am looking to recycle my upcoming batch of soil for my flowering plants one cycle out. What would be one or two good organic soil amendments to add to give plants the p-k they need for the flowering cycle? Looking for brands or products people have specifically had good results with.
> 
> On a bodhi related note, if anyone in Colorado is looking to obtain bodhi strains in clone form, they seem to be showing up at kind love. Some goji cuts there and i've seen prayer tower available a couple times as well.


You are growing ROLS... NPK means jack shit in your system. Forget about it completely. High quality humic material is the only thing you can amend with in a no-till scenario anyhow unless you top dress amendments. I have done away with everything but the Gypsum and Oyster shell. The rest is just adding more compost and that is it. I am very happy with results. On this last run the gals are going apeshit to a level I have never seen. If your compost is good it should be a full buffet of nutes your plant can nibble on whenever it feels like, and whatever it feels like. It is all about the compost IMO, and balancing and tweaking your heaps, making sure to get as much variety in there as possible not simply compost a bunch of manure. It gets really cool once you have several heaps each a little different and you start mixing them up. Different strokes and all, but I am a firm believer in simplicity, and letting natural processes do the work.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2015)

Is neem cake the same as neem meal?


----------



## TheHermit (Mar 13, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> Thanks Stow. I hope to find a few different phenos from them and pick the most one, then the most original blue dream type I hope.
> 
> That Blood Orange F2 interests me too. I wanna run my pack but I need to wait so I can save clones from them and make my own F2's. Don't have the room for it yet.
> 
> Any of you ever make S1's of a girl /pollinate itself if you find one you like to try and preserve it's characteristics for your next generation? Not for seeds to breed with but lets say you find a very orange Blood Orange but your afraid you may loose it at some point. Would it be best to make S1's or F1's with just a random male? I would be afraid of losing that characteristic if the Male didn't have those traits so I figure it may be better just to make S1's if you wanted to run some again from seed in the future. Anyone done this, and if so what were your results?


I think you would get more stable results from the s1's. I have only made s1's once though, so I don't have a whole lot of experience on the subject.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 13, 2015)

Purple Unicorn x Yo Mama

 
PU x YM 1  
PU x YM 2  

#2 is looking to be something special, but I plan on running them both again from clone as well as pop a few more beans of the C4 x hashplant..


----------



## genuity (Mar 13, 2015)

Mothers milk
 
Tall as shit.....
 
The only stuff that gets put in the medium.

The rest of the mothers milk,are tall as shit too....growing just fine


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 13, 2015)

You'll never guess which one of these goji x sl testers are male.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 13, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> Thanks Stow. I hope to find a few different phenos from them and pick the most one, then the most original blue dream type I hope.
> 
> That Blood Orange F2 interests me too. I wanna run my pack but I need to wait so I can save clones from them and make my own F2's. Don't have the room for it yet.
> 
> Any of you ever make S1's of a girl /pollinate itself if you find one you like to try and preserve it's characteristics for your next generation? Not for seeds to breed with but lets say you find a very orange Blood Orange but your afraid you may loose it at some point. Would it be best to make S1's or F1's with just a random male? I would be afraid of losing that characteristic if the Male didn't have those traits so I figure it may be better just to make S1's if you wanted to run some again from seed in the future. Anyone done this, and if so what were your results?


I've used Somas rodelization method. It produced exact copies of the mother with the plant I used


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 13, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> You'll never guess which one of these goji x sl testers are male. View attachment 3371036 View attachment 3371037


Those are looking beastly. Caught my eye for sure. Can't wait to see these ladies blooming.

Edit: I'm assuming he's the tall one..


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 13, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> Purple Unicorn x Yo Mama
> 
> View attachment 3370969
> PU x YM 1View attachment 3370970 View attachment 3370971
> ...


Looking awesome and I agree #2 looks to be something special. I'm sure that cross is gonna be special anyways since it's made with special parents. Look forward to the Chem 4 x 88g13/hp. I wonder how hey compare to the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp I'm running now. 



genuity said:


> Mothers milk
> View attachment 3370982
> Tall as shit.....
> View attachment 3370981
> ...


Looks very simple gen may have to try the build a soil myself. 

Mothers Milk looking very good. Very Indica looking. Looks like you got some beasts on your hands. Always looking good



Amos Otis said:


> You'll never guess which one of these goji x sl testers are male. View attachment 3371036 View attachment 3371037


I would say the tallest is the male but I could be wrong.


----------



## genuity (Mar 13, 2015)

Mothers milk #3 & #6


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 13, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> You'll never guess which one of these goji x sl testers are male. View attachment 3371036 View attachment 3371037


The back right and front left?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 13, 2015)

Hot damn Gen.... the power of probiotic gardening eh. Stacking up to be a stellar run it seems


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Mar 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> Mothers milk
> View attachment 3370982
> Tall as shit.....
> View attachment 3370981
> ...


My 4 mothers milk are coming down tonight 2 appear to be pretty large yielders one medium and one on the small side all four look lovely and have me very excited. I will come back with pictures either tonite or next week after they dry and I can trim them up(gonna be easy trims not many leaves on any of the buds.)


----------



## genuity (Mar 13, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> My 4 mothers milk are coming down tonight 2 appear to be pretty large yielders one medium and one on the small side all four look lovely and have me very excited. I will come back with pictures either tonite or next week after they dry and I can trim them up(gonna be easy trims not many leaves on any of the buds.)


Sounds like the way these are going to end up...

Both of the deformed plants,are growing like mega yielders,and smells very dank when I tug on them..I'm very happy I let them stay around.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2015)

Kashi! I am trying my first bag in a batch of soil I mixed up for the Jurple:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Flash63 (Mar 13, 2015)

Anyone seen this before?count the leafs..The White Lotus


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 13, 2015)

Nepali OG x Good Medicine,

The final days of my bloom cab operation are fast approaching. This girl reeks of rubber and something I could only describe as a milky funk. I honestly hope it tastes similar.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Mar 14, 2015)

Mothers milk#2
Mothers milk#4


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Mar 14, 2015)

Mothers milk#5 this one is the smelliest but also the smallest yielder it looks very similar to GSC without the purple for some reason
Mothers milk #9 if i had to pick a favorite now it would be this one has a bit of a sweet smell with undertones of og kush. Very frosty and looks like the largest yielder


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 14, 2015)

The main top of my Headtrip at day 26 since flip.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 15, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> The main top of my Headtrip at day 26 since flip.
> View attachment 3372215


Def looks like the Chocolate Thai coming out in here. Looking good bro hopes she's chocolaty for you!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 15, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Mothers milk#5 this one is the smelliest but also the smallest yielder it looks very similar to GSC without the purple for some reasonView attachment 3371598View attachment 3371599
> Mothers milk #9 if i had to pick a favorite now it would be this one has a bit of a sweet smell with undertones of og kush. Very frosty and looks like the largest yielderView attachment 3371601


Hang on a second. I just noticed your account has only existed since November. Yet you confront me about how I keep describing a high. Since that was the only smoke report since mid last year, I am merely pondering how you could possibly have made any long term observations unless you've been here as somebody else, possibly a few times. Help me out here because I must be missing something.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Mar 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hang on a second. I just noticed your account has only existed since November. Yet you confront me about how I keep describing a high. Since that was the only smoke report since mid last year, I am merely pondering how you could possibly have made any long term observations unless you've been here as somebody else, possibly a few times. Help me out here because I must be missing something.


I had an account for years never posted but my account name had my name in it and obviously I don't want to post anything with my name attached to it so I created a new account.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Def looks like the Chocolate Thai coming out in here. Looking good bro hopes she's chocolaty for you!!!


So far the only smell I'm getting off her is a super sweet smell, like candy. I just got done hand pollinating a couple branches on her with some pollen I collected off a Headtrip male. I almost hit the 5th Element up as well but just can't stand the way that one is growing, though it does have a nice fruity blackberry smell when I do a stem rub.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 15, 2015)

buddahs hand about 2 weeks in, the top cola is crazy looking not ur normal spear shape


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 15, 2015)

Smoooooth, acrid, fuely, sour lemon zest. Full on OG funk lingers on the tongue.



The high is just amazing, a real day brightener for sure hits the nail dead on. That combined with a full body OG thump and I think she is one of my favorites to date.

Wake and bake just a wee and you'll be rewarded by walking on clouds and getting strangely excited about menial tasks, partake too much and cancel your plans for a senior moment snore fest!

Pure yummy.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 16, 2015)

Sunshine Daydream flopping all about when she clearly has a bit of time left..


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 16, 2015)

@Hot Diggity Sog

Here's the 12/12 Synergy I topped been flower stretching for about a week now. About 12 inches tall right now and still going.
 

This is 12/12fs Love Triangle


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 16, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> @Hot Diggity Sog
> 
> Here's the 12/12 Synergy I topped been flower stretching for about a week now. About 12 inches tall right now and still going.
> View attachment 3373199
> ...


Looking great man.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> @Hot Diggity Sog
> 
> Here's the 12/12 Synergy I topped been flower stretching for about a week now. About 12 inches tall right now and still going.
> 
> This is 12/12fs Love Triangle


Have you finished anything 12 / 12 FS, Mr Head? If the smoke isn't affected by less age, this technique could be a game changer, imo.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 16, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you finished anything 12 / 12 FS, Mr Head? If the smoke isn't affected by less age, this technique could be a game changer, imo.


Not to speak for Mr. Head but I can attest to quality. My reviewers have finally finished reporting back and this is their general comments on my 1st 12/12 FS.
One reviewer on the East Coast has a connection where he gets product shipped from dispensaries in Cali. Another reviewer in the Midwest had a Colorado friend visit and both said the same thing: Overall, the samples I provided across 18 different strains were, collectively, better than what the dispensaries offer. Some of the dispensary offerings were on par with my samples but none of the dispensary samples exceeded my offering. Note: I am not tooting my own horn here in any fashion. I am simply illustrating that 12/12 FS will have no bearing on quality.


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2015)

Only thing wrong with 12/12 from seed,is not enough smoke...that's it.
I'd have that oz+ gone befor it dries...


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> Only thing wrong with 12/12 from seed,is not enough smoke...that's it.
> I'd have that oz+ gone befor it dries...


True that, or even much less than an ounce. Just got a grow a few more to make up for the individual low yield. One thing that is nice about 12/12 FS tho (strain dependent of course)....many times the majority of the yield is one a single top cola which is obviously appealing.


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> True that, or even much less than an ounce. Just got a grow a few more to make up for the individual low yield. One thing that is nice about 12/12 FS tho (strain dependent of course)....many times the majority of the yield is one a single top cola which is obviously appealing.


Yes pheno depending....some do super.
I wish I would have done these mothers milk,12/12 from seed,they are just to damn tall...
They would be one big main cola,if 12/12 from seed..


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> Only thing wrong with 12/12 from seed,is not enough smoke...that's it.
> I'd have that oz+ gone befor it dries...


I'd never consider it if just starting out and needing to fill jars. But w/ a good stash in the cupboard, I'm thinking more along the lines of next to no maintenance compared to 4 week veggers.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 16, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I'd never consider it if just starting out and needing to fill jars. But w/ a good stash in the cupboard, I'm thinking more along the lines of next to no maintenance compared to 4 week veggers.


I think of this in kinda similar manner as yourself but I think it would be decent if needing a quick crop to come in. I have done it a couple tikes and have always been pleased woth the results. Especially since I do not grow any beans I actually wanna grow this method, but I like you have a decent amount of last resort beans to get rid of. So if I can pop it in the ground, give it minimal attention and figure out from that little grow if it is something I should order or forget about that works for me. Plus I have a lot of nirvana fems that I ordered when first growing and would like to get my money back out of those. I will be starting a 12/12 fs grow next month to use some of said nirvana beana up.

In other news, 9/10 on the red eye jedi. They are in 2 gal containers for 3 nore weeks. Also cleaned up some more of the lower branches on the blueberry hashplant and added 2 rw-75 area 51 leds oto add some light to the corners. Will have an update tonight or tomorrow, will upfate my bbay thread to sinve it has been a while and finally getting into flower which is always more interesting than veg.


----------



## Positivity (Mar 16, 2015)

Bodhi heaven mountain again, rock hard frosty nugs. Not the biggest yielder and a bit of a picky, viney plant in veg, but quality is solid.

Can't wait to pop the strange brew..SPG...


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 16, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you finished anything 12 / 12 FS, Mr Head? If the smoke isn't affected by less age, this technique could be a game changer, imo.


In order for me to answer that accurately I feel I would have to run some clones off the 12/12fs plants and I haven't got a chance to do that yet.

But, if I had to offer my opinion on whether quality is degraded I would say no.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 16, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you finished anything 12 / 12 FS, Mr Head? If the smoke isn't affected by less age, this technique could be a game changer, imo.


Ya run that FS SOG and youd be in the green.. Plant count is bout the only ting that keeps me from givin it a go..


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2015)

12/12 fs is great way to grow IMHO and if trying to get through seeds for pheno hunting. As many has said too low yield but quality is no difference. I wonder would the quality be more as since the plant is so small that it gives up more to try and get pollinated to survive.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 16, 2015)

What size pot would you guys recommend doing 12/12 fs? I might do this in a closet

If you think about it tropical grown herb is all 12/12 fs right?


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 16, 2015)

Here is my day 16 of 12/12 update, 1st shot is the canopy, it has kinda evened out in spots, some shot up but most are done stretching. 2nd shot is to show you how tall they have gotten, not that they were short when they were flipped but it has been a while since I had some plants this tall. You can see the 2 area 51 rw-75s I added in front, should get me some more bud. I would like to run co2 but expenses keep piling up and idk if it will happen this run, next one for sure. I already have the regulator just need another tank.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 16, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> What size pot would you guys recommend doing 12/12 fs? I might do this in a closet
> 
> If you think about it tropical grown herb is all 12/12 fs right?


I use a 2 gal nursery pot, start to finish with no transplants kinda like an auto.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yes pheno depending....some do super.
> I wish I would have done these mothers milk,12/12 from seed,they are just to damn tall...
> They would be one big main cola,if 12/12 from seed..


Have you ever seen 4 x stretch on a hard-topped girl with 12 colas? I am getting this from the Dirty Sanchez. When B called it a 'tower of pure nasty' he wasn't kidding. She is huge. Taking up just under a quarter of my total space with one girl. Nodes are heading for joining up at week four now so she will yield. Oh yes. She will yield.


----------



## TheHermit (Mar 17, 2015)

I finally got some preflowers on my acdc x good medicine. Happy to see it is a girl after such a long veg time. A very slow growing plant, but I am excited as I have never grown a cbd strain before.


----------



## genuity (Mar 17, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Have you ever seen 4 x stretch on a hard-topped girl with 12 colas? I am getting this from the Dirty Sanchez. When B called it a 'tower of pure nasty' he wasn't kidding. She is huge. Taking up just under a quarter of my total space with one girl. Nodes are heading for joining up at week four now so she will yield. Oh yes. She will yield.


Same with these mothers milk..long spearheaded [email protected] 12/12
Very happy.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 17, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> I finally got some preflowers on my acdc x good medicine. Happy to see it is a girl after such a long veg time. A very slow growing plant, but I am excited as I have never grown a cbd strain before.


Are you growing them in soil Hermit? I've worked with 4 different high cbd strains now, and all of them struggled in soil. Had to break down and go buy the gear to set up a DWC bucket, and the Cannatonic #4 I'm growing is thriving in it now.

I don't know what the issue is exactly, but there's something to it. Almost like the root zone requires more oxygen than a normal strain or something. Keep an eye on it.... wondering if maybe the slow growth you're experiencing is a precursor to the same issues I've had?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2015)

*Chem 3 x 88g13/HP*

Tall pheno
* *
Short pheno
* *


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 17, 2015)

Damn I still have yet to top any of my gals. I'm scared this strain won't respond well to it, but at the same time I want MORE BUDS! 

How long would you guys recommend giving the plants to recover after topping before flipping to 12/12? I don't want them to veg too much longer as I don't want them getting root bound,.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 17, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Damn I still have yet to top any of my gals. I'm scared this strain won't respond well to it, but at the same time I want MORE BUDS!
> 
> How long would you guys recommend giving the plants to recover after topping before flipping to 12/12? I don't want them to veg too much longer as I don't want them getting root bound,.


At least a week IMO. I have topped plants the same day that they get put in flower and have had *some* strains really react poorly to it. I always try to give a plant at least a week after I do anything that might induce stress. Top, up-pot, etc


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 17, 2015)

Damn I will probably just grow these out el natural. I fear they will fill up the pots if I give em another week.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 17, 2015)

Whoops forgot picture.

5 A35's and 4 UW's. A35's Form a C on the left.






I also set the boys aside and put them under some T5HO's for some pollen chucks. Hoping to f2 both of these strains. I might just use pollen from multiple males instead of going 1-1. 2,3 or 4 males to 1 or 2 females or all females but that's a fuck load of labeling and branches to be pollinated.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2015)

Lemon Goji s-1


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are you growing them in soil Hermit? I've worked with 4 different high cbd strains now, and all of them struggled in soil. Had to break down and go buy the gear to set up a DWC bucket, and the Cannatonic #4 I'm growing is thriving in it now.
> 
> I don't know what the issue is exactly, but there's something to it. Almost like the root zone requires more oxygen than a normal strain or something. Keep an eye on it.... wondering if maybe the slow growth you're experiencing is a precursor to the same issues I've had?


That's very interesting because I just chopped a good medicine cross and it's the only plant to have had visible issues like that in my garden in almost a year or more. It did pretty well but had rusty splotches on the leaves and some started decaying rather quickly. She still put out well.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3374218 View attachment 3374219 Lemon Goji s-1


Simply amazing. Very gorgeous and love the long spears. Nothing but buds my kinda plant. You made these s1's?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Simply amazing. Very gorgeous and love the long spears. Nothing but buds my kinda plant. You made these s1's?


Not exactly, but kind of. I had these two gorgeous Lemon OGs [DNA} go full blown hermie at week 5. When the Goji beside them came down a few weeks later, a little more than a dozen beans were found in some lower buds. Thought I'd see what one would do over the winter months. The spears are a result of an experiment in mainlining, because...why not? I chopped the upper 2/3 of the plant in veg and tossed it, then tied down the bottom 2 sets of branches for a couple of weeks before putting it in 12 / 12.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 17, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Not exactly, but kind of. I had these two gorgeous Lemon OGs [DNA} go full blown hermie at week 5. When the Goji beside them came down a few weeks later, a little more than a dozen beans were found in some lower buds. Thought I'd see what one would do over the winter months. The spears are a result of an experiment in mainlining, because...why not? I chopped the upper 2/3 of the plant in veg and tossed it, then tied down the bottom 2 sets of branches for a couple of weeks before putting it in 12 / 12.


That's an F1 not an S1.

Unintentional, but still an F1.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> That's an F1 not an S1.
> 
> Unintentional, but still an F1.


Hey, what do I know - I was going to call it an H-1.


----------



## TheHermit (Mar 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are you growing them in soil Hermit? I've worked with 4 different high cbd strains now, and all of them struggled in soil. Had to break down and go buy the gear to set up a DWC bucket, and the Cannatonic #4 I'm growing is thriving in it now.
> 
> I don't know what the issue is exactly, but there's something to it. Almost like the root zone requires more oxygen than a normal strain or something. Keep an eye on it.... wondering if maybe the slow growth you're experiencing is a precursor to the same issues I've had?


Yes, I am in soil. It is not terribly unhealthy or anything, it just doesn't have much vigor. I have had some problems with rust spots on the leaves, but that seems to have cleared up somewhat since I repotted it.


----------



## TheHermit (Mar 17, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> That's very interesting because I just chopped a good medicine cross and it's the only plant to have had visible issues like that in my garden in almost a year or more. It did pretty well but had rusty splotches on the leaves and some started decaying rather quickly. She still put out well.


Did not even see this post until after I posted above. Glad to see it may be strain related and not just me sucking at growing. Did you have any issues in flower?


----------



## genuity (Mar 17, 2015)

Mothers milk........towers
 
The mutant plant,I don't like that word...is in the background,big thick dark green leaves,thin hairstyle,with sandy oil type trich..

The normal plants,have thick white hairs,with the frosting type trich..
 

Mothers milk #6...also was a mutant type plant..alternating nodes from seedling.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 17, 2015)

bingo pajamas


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 17, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> bingo pajamasView attachment 3374584


I really dig your style mate I can recognize them monster lollipops a mile off now.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Mothers milk........towers
> View attachment 3374517
> The mutant plant,I don't like that word...is in the background,big thick dark green leaves,thin hairstyle,with sandy oil type trich..
> 
> ...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 18, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Did not even see this post until after I posted above. Glad to see it may be strain related and not just me sucking at growing. Did you have any issues in flower?


Other than her being a sloppy bitch and flopping all over her sisters, I just did what I normally do and just sat back and watched. I actually chopped her last night. Ill throw up a nice pic of her in a few minutes. Let me just get off of my ass.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 18, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3374218 View attachment 3374219 Lemon Goji s-1


By the way, thaaaats perdy.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 18, 2015)

Jahruba (Jamaica x Aruba). Only got the one girl from all the test beans.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 18, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Whoops forgot picture.
> 
> 5 A35's and 4 UW's. A35's Form a C on the left.
> 
> ...


You have a very appealing style about your grow show. Me likey. All that labeling could be well worth it, I love making beans.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 18, 2015)

She was a fun one, she smells of rubber, musky piss, and sweetened condensed milk. The milk is powerful enough to bring the nose right back! I wanted her to go another day or two but she was flopping so badly and then came a nanner or two that multiplied quite quickly over night so I chopped her up.

Nepali OG x Good Medicine
 

And here is my lonely SSDD. The last plant in my garden..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 18, 2015)

SSDD Close-ups


----------



## TheHermit (Mar 18, 2015)

Looking good. I am going to let mine veg a little while longer, but it should go into flower before the end of the month. The SSDD looks good too. I have a pack of those, but I have not grown any yet.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 18, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> bingo pajamasView attachment 3374584


Damn dude that's quite the cola! Looks fuckin delish!



Al Yamoni said:


> You have a very appealing style about your grow show. Me likey. All that labeling could be well worth it, I love making beans.


Many thanks man. That's inspiring to keep up the work and reassuring that I'm doing a good job. Cheers dude!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 18, 2015)

The Temple of Larry is starting to cure up super nicely. She started off dry with a lemon zest piney og flavor and aroma, and while that is still present, she has gained a wonderful floral, lemon cotton-candy flavor that lingers on the tongue. It's got so much going on its like a fucking dessert course at a five star restaurant.

The high is ridiculously strong too, like Arnold pumping iron she'll hit ya in the head with a dumbbell.

My wife took me to a bluegrass concert last night for my bday, so we needed a babysitter. Naturally I asked my brother to watch the boy and told him I'd give him a nice nuggy. The first thing he asks is "is it the Larry?" After I responded yes he says "oh fuck".

That is the first time I've seen a seasoned smoker look and sound terrified of some bud. 

Too funny.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> My wife took me to a bluegrass concert last night for my bday, so we needed a babysitter.


Who was it?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 18, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Who was it?


Greensky bluegrass


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Greensky bluegrass


Never heard of them - how was it? Y compleanos feliz, amigo.


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 18, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Looking good. I am going to let mine veg a little while longer, but it should go into flower before the end of the month. The SSDD looks good too. I have a pack of those, but I have not grown any yet.


do yourself a favor and pop some of those SSDD


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 18, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Never heard of them - how was it? Y compleanos feliz, amigo.


Thanks fir the bday wishes brotha, it was awesome! That ToL mixes well with a bit of wine.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> do yourself a favor and pop some of those SSDD


Yours is making me pop mines sooner rather than later gotta unleash the frost like you!!!


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yours is making me pop mines sooner rather than later gotta unleash the frost like you!!!


@Al Yamoni is the one rocking the SSDD and frost but thanks, i'm trying with them!  she's just a beautiful plant. her smells are amazing. did i mention great smoke? 

the reveg of the SSDD pheno is going well. really excited i saved her!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Thanks fir the bday wishes brotha, it was awesome! That ToL mixes well with a bit of wine.


I almost hate to say this, Al - but as soon as I recognized it was a cover of Pink Floyd - like, at the 3 seconds in mark - I killed it. I love bluegrass, and I love a lot of PF, but the mix is oil and water for me. I guess you could say that when it comes to bluegrass, I'm a traditionalist.


----------



## Ruthless11 (Mar 18, 2015)

Looking to try some of Bodhi's stuff (thinking of prayer tower, superstitious or satsuma).
I'm also thinking about trying "The Vault" for the purchase (US is the shipping destination).
Thoughts/recommendations on the strains or The Vault? In general, the shipping success rate to
the US doesn't seem so great recently (with all vendors).


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 18, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I almost hate to say this, Al - but as soon as I recognized it was a cover of Pink Floyd - like, at the 3 seconds in mark - I killed it. I love bluegrass, and I love a lot of PF, but the mix is oil and water for me. I guess you could say that when it comes to bluegrass, I'm a traditionalist.


Hey buddy, it's all good. To each his own. They're from Michigan and they are quoted as saying that they came to bluegrass through the back door - being rock and roll influenced quite a bit. I get down on some traditional as well. Every Sunday there is a local radio show that plays everything bluegrass from traditional to everything in between. Getting baked with coffee on Sunday mornings is a thing that I cherish.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 18, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> @Al Yamoni is the one rocking the SSDD and frost but thanks, i'm trying with them!  she's just a beautiful plant. her smells are amazing. did i mention great smoke?
> 
> the reveg of the SSDD pheno is going well. really excited i saved her!


You're too kind, now I wanna see yours again.


undercovergrow said:


> @Al Yamoni is the one rocking the SSDD and frost but thanks, i'm trying with them!  she's just a beautiful plant. her smells are amazing. did i mention great smoke?
> 
> the reveg of the SSDD pheno is going well. really excited i saved her!


Thanks, You're too kind. Now I want to see yours again.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 18, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Hey buddy, it's all good. To each his own. They're from Michigan and they are quoted as saying that they came to bluegrass through the back door - being rock and roll influenced quite a bit. I get down on some traditional as well. Every Sunday there is a local radio show that plays everything bluegrass from traditional to everything in between. Getting baked with coffee on Sunday mornings is a thing that I cherish.


You live in Michigan Al?


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 18, 2015)

SSDD week 4


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You live in Michigan Al?


Nah, if I did I wouldn't have to quit the show.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 18, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> SSDD week 4
> View attachment 3375075
> 
> View attachment 3375076


That looks quite frosty, have you noticed that your pheno is pretty branchy? Mine is just a ridiculous mess because of the insane side branching that started heavy in week four.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> Mothers milk........towers
> View attachment 3374517
> The mutant plant,I don't like that word...is in the background,big thick dark green leaves,thin hairstyle,with sandy oil type trich..
> 
> ...


they look great ! i am wondering if you are using "roots" organic or a aurora innovations product??


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 18, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> That looks quite frosty, have you noticed that your pheno is pretty branchy? Mine is just a ridiculous mess because of the insane side branching that started heavy in week four.


yes, this one is--the SSDD in reveg was more bean pole but i didn't top her. this one has been topped and was surprised at what has popped out so far for as small as she is. she's looking to be a good yielder though--she is really fattening up. another one just like her, very similar structure, one week behind and i can tell that this one is going to yield well. glad i've got cuttings of each one this time.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 18, 2015)

The most trippy thing just happened to me.. First a little back story.. I used to run ebb and flow commercially out of a rental prop. but once I found out about my son I started the takedown process and I stopped all that just over a year ago.

The nicest strain that I was able to hunt through during that time came from Sagarmatha seedstock, Purple Pinecone I believe it was called. I got this pheno that was straight indica and tasted and smelled like a hippy store. Think Nag Champa and patchouli oil.

Anyway, I just got back from my brothers house and I'm baked as fuck on some PPC that has been curing in a jar for over a year!!

I guess my brothers buddy got some from him a time ago and got into big trouble, after some time had passed his mother contacted my bro to give him a box full of her sons "weed shit" as she called it. Hilarious!! It's still moist and it's sooo tasty.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> they look great ! i am wondering if you are using "roots" organic or a aurora innovations product??


Hohoho, heeheehee, the power of real organics is what you see. Gen doesn't like no chemmy soup, he stays away from commecial goop. All you need to set them free, is Gro-Kashi, soil, and compost tea... sorry I couldn't help myself lols


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 19, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hohoho, heeheehee, the power of real organics is what you see. Gen doesn't like no chemmy soup, he stays away from commecial goop. All you need to set them free, is Gro-Kashi, soil, and compost tea... sorry I couldn't help myself lols


 you just sang and I am going to sleep, not to bad but children would weep. Chems and burn all day long while organic stay green and tasty ass ganj.


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hohoho, heeheehee, the power of real organics is what you see. Gen doesn't like no chemmy soup, he stays away from commecial goop. All you need to set them free, is Gro-Kashi, soil, and compost tea... sorry I couldn't help myself lols


I was a soupoholic for a long time,I still take a nip every now and then......
Neptunes harvest is like Hennessy for me.....


----------



## Joedank (Mar 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> I was a soupoholic for a long time,I still take a nip every now and then......
> Neptunes harvest is like Hennessy for me.....


i just ment as your base soil . i have bought a bag of "roots" organics soil to pop seed in and got ALOT of leaf deformites (mutations??) in seed stock ACROSS THE BOARD. i noticed your "mutant" (partiall varigation??) 
I appulaud your efforts . i myself grow with minimal inputs an having the space harvest 300-500 lbs of earthworm castings a year for my greenhouses . i use D.E. and neem meal to keep the bugs an ph down inmy boxes.


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i just ment as your base soil . i have bought a bag of "roots" organics soil to pop seed in and got ALOT of leaf deformites (mutations??) in seed stock ACROSS THE BOARD. i noticed your "mutant" (partiall varigation??)
> I appulaud your efforts . i myself grow with minimal inputs an having the space harvest 300-500 lbs of earthworm castings a year for my greenhouses . i use D.E. and neem meal to keep the bugs an ph down inmy boxes.


Oh,I start the seeds in fox farm light warrior...


----------



## Joedank (Mar 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> Oh,I start the seeds in fox farm light warrior...


thank you must be my well water then... gotta retest ...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> I was a soupoholic for a long time,I still take a nip every now and then......
> Neptunes harvest is like Hennessy for me.....


I have this bottle of fermented beatroot extract I use as the occasional cheat in a tea or what


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> thank you must be my well water then... gotta retest ...


Yes the well water can be bad or good depends on the location. I have it and I don't know what's all in it its city well cus my neighborhood is HOA but I know my olants didn't like it so got nice filter and everything has been good since


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i just ment as your base soil . i have bought a bag of "roots" organics soil to pop seed in and got ALOT of leaf deformites (mutations??) in seed stock ACROSS THE BOARD. i noticed your "mutant" (partiall varigation??)
> I appulaud your efforts . i myself grow with minimal inputs an having the space harvest 300-500 lbs of earthworm castings a year for my greenhouses . i use D.E. and neem meal to keep the bugs an ph down inmy boxes.


I just had some of this with the red eye jedi going straight into the roots. I picked up a bag of "greenfields" which is supposed to be a little lighter mix I am going to use on the white lotus clone when I transplant this weekend. I love roots because of how long I can go without a feeding after a transplant. But the drawback to that is imo the alfalfa meal and some other quickly available goodies are not great for seedlings, atleast not all, some love it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 19, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> You'll never guess which one of these goji x sl testers are male. View attachment 3371036 View attachment 3371037



So.....it's 3 out of 4 boys, with one runt discarded. One survivor - considering putting it back in 20 / 4 to reveg and clone, or just finish it out under cfl and be done.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 19, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> So.....it's 3 out of 4 boys, with one runt discarded. One survivor - considering putting it back in 20 / 4 to reveg and clone, or just finish it out under cfl and be done.


Decisions, decisions..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 19, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> So.....it's 3 out of 4 boys, with one runt discarded. One survivor - considering putting it back in 20 / 4 to reveg and clone, or just finish it out under cfl and be done.


So if is your last run for a while, and you're not on a time constraint, I'd cut her up into as many clones as possibly and just veg for three weeks first then flip


----------



## COGrown (Mar 19, 2015)

Some people might hate on the bottles pretty hard around here, but keeping liquid fish emulsion (i like Bio Marine) around is a good idea, it is fantastic in teas. To each there own, really, there are just some things that people don't want to make, or trust companies with r&d budgets to make for them.

@genuity thanks for recommending that buildasoil kit, that was basically exactly what i was looking for. Plus, because they are in Colorado (albeit several hundred miles away) my goods got here in no time. Seems like a nice outfit.

Some new bodhi gear for me to sit on. I need to do some selection work before i can pop any new beans.

Ugh my version of android hates this website so much.
It isn't letting me directly upload pictures from my phone, so i just got some Strawberry Milk, Bandaloop, and Snow Wookie. Probably going to run 3-4 of each, i've yet to grow anything with the IK dad.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes the well water can be bad or good depends on the location. I have it and I don't know what's all in it its city well cus my neighborhood is HOA but I know my olants didn't like it so got nice filter and everything has been good since


i am in raching community inthe high country ... my well water can get contaminated with the MINING for gold happening upstream... the yankee boy mine just got back online and i am scared my well is for shit now .. i do not drink on it filter or not . but i RO water for plant and that can miss certain organophophates....
@genuity that build a soil is right near me and great bulk pricing too gonna run a build a soil plant next to my tomhill soil plants.. se for the future.. thanks for the link


----------



## torontoke (Mar 19, 2015)

Apollo13 snow lotus
Week 5
Smelling really sour and sort of citrusy. Starting to sugar up the fan leaves and all. This wont be my last run of bodhi gear im excited to try em all


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 19, 2015)

SSDD 80 Days. Taking her sweet time..


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 20, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> So if is your last run for a while, and you're not on a time constraint, I'd cut her up into as many clones as possibly and just veg for three weeks first then flip


That's a good idea....so good, in fact, that after a day of thinking it over, I'm with you. Gonna chop her all up.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 20, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> That's a good idea....so good, in fact, that after a day of thinking it over, I'm with you. Gwan be a choppin' dat girl all to pieces...


Excellent! Can't wait to see it. I love whole tents filled with one lady..


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 20, 2015)

4x Good Medicine x 88G13/HP Testers that just finished up after 59 days. I used a diy soiless mix in 2 gallon airpots. They flowered under a 400W CMH.

#1&#3 seem like slightly different phenos from #4&#5. #2 was a male.

They've been hanging whole for 5 days, can't wait!



#1 

#3 

#4 

#5 

Peace


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 20, 2015)

FlakeyFoont said:


> 4x Good Medicine x 88G13/HP Testers that just finished up after 59 days. I used a diy soiless mix in 2 gallon airpots. They flowered under a 400W CMH.
> 
> #1&#3 seem like slightly different phenos from #4&#5. #2 was a male.
> 
> ...


CMH is sooooooo badass. Wish we had your technology over here.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> CMH is sooooooo badass. Wish we had your technology over here.


You may... can't you get these? http://www.hydrohobby.co.uk/315-watt-d-papillon-lighting-system.html


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 20, 2015)

FlakeyFoont said:


> You may... can't you get these? http://www.hydrohobby.co.uk/315-watt-d-papillon-lighting-system.html


I wish lol... those 315's make me drool. Lets just say I am severely geographically challenged for most tek. I am damn happy to be able to find a decent hood these days and that is only from one guy at literally the opposite end of the country. And I only ever saw mag ballasts until three years ago no bullshit.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 20, 2015)

Well, if Philips hadn't stopped making their retros, I'd use mags til I died... they are bulletproof!

I just stuck a 315 over these Appalachian Thunderfucks!




...and this Pot of Gold Mrs B sent


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 20, 2015)

I really like Bodhi's stuff, LOL!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 20, 2015)

yummmmyyyy^^^^^^yum yum


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 20, 2015)

FlakeyFoont said:


> View attachment 3376625
> 
> View attachment 3376630 View attachment 3376626
> 
> I really like Bodhi's stuff, LOL!


Question, do you defoliate the fans at the end of bloom like in these pics or before?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 21, 2015)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Well, if Philips hadn't stopped making their retros, I'd use mags til I died... they are bulletproof!
> 
> I just stuck a 315 over these Appalachian Thunderfucks!
> 
> ...


Yup them old mag ballasts are tanks for sure. But once tou see how much power is wasted going back from electronic is a no go lol. Gods bless the SL switch.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 21, 2015)

The SSDD is just about to pass up the 12 week marker.. Fortunately, she just started to look a lot like bubba with those gargantuan calyxes that point outward. She smells of coffee, berries, and funkyfunk! I'm soo stoked!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 21, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Question, do you defoliate the fans at the end of bloom like in these pics or before?


High Al! I defoliate all through veg, up til a week or two before I flip. Then again after they finish stretching, about 3 weeks... and then around 45 days if they need it. I've got to do whatever I can under 400Ws, LOL!


----------



## v.s one (Mar 21, 2015)

Here's a goji og start of flush.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 21, 2015)

godhead (blockhead x 88g13hp) I must have this


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Mar 22, 2015)

That good medicine cross sounds amazing? Or the GSC cross? Any word on any of these?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 22, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> godhead (blockhead x 88g13hp) I must have this


I wanna hear what you think this line will produce as far as aroma/flavor. You've grown tons of B strains and I would really like your input.

I want that JFT x SL and the GM x 88G cbd shit sooo bad


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 22, 2015)

SSDD 12 week pheno (80 days today, I'll let her go to 85). Berries, coffee, funkyfunk (rotting butter?) Motherfuckyeah!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> SSDD 12 week pheno (80 days today, I'll let her go to 85). Berries, coffee, funkyfunk (rotting butter?) Motherfuckyeah!View attachment 3377580 View attachment 3377578


Superduper ultra frosty!!! 12 weeks tho? Damn has anybody else had this long flowering pheno before? She's beautiful tho and the way you describe the smell has my mouth drooling  Man I'm popping 5 of these when I pop the Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp. That Bubba flavor is what I love my favorite tasting strain.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 22, 2015)

You guys(and gals?) never fail to impress me with your bodhi flowers.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 22, 2015)

This SSDD is not the butter cut... it's better than butter! We call her Marjorine, LOL! She's usually ready right around 63 days, and looks like she's wearing a cashmere sweater when she's done.

My nose is not in the greatest shape, so for lack of better receptors, she's got a strong kushy funk that makes anyone who sticks their schnozz in the jar look up and say WHOA! General consensus is, she's also the best smoke I've grown to date... a notch above our WiFi, which is saying something... actually that's saying a lot!


----------



## Scotch089 (Mar 22, 2015)

God I'm so excited to get that in the ground. That poor lady bug probably got 'er feet stuck eh? Had to pluck her out of all that resin. You guys make that shit look gooood


----------



## calicat (Mar 22, 2015)

If the recessive expression of Tres Dawg manifests which is quite rare then flowering times of excess than 11 weeks can occur. My beta Lucky Charms male is Tres Dawg dominant and the resulting crosses jacked up the flowering times consistently in the in bred line or in out crosses.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2015)

calicat said:


> If the recessive expression of Tres Dawg manifests which is quite rare then flowering times of excess than 11 weeks can occur. My beta Lucky Charms male is Tres Dawg dominant and the resulting crosses jacked up the flowering times consistently in the in bred line or in out crosses.


Great info as I was wondering which side of that long flowering time could come from. Good things come tho those who wait they say


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Great info as I was wondering which side of that long flowering time could come from. Good things come tho those who wait they say


So far my top five favorites I have grown all went 84 days and UP, with the early 2000 Kali going just over 110. Still hands down my favorite smoke in living memory, still the most brutal wait for a lady to finish.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Superduper ultra frosty!!! 12 weeks tho? Damn has anybody else had this long flowering pheno before? She's beautiful tho and the way you describe the smell has my mouth drooling  Man I'm popping 5 of these when I pop the Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp. That Bubba flavor is what I love my favorite tasting strain.


Thanks brotha I'm quite interested in the particulars as well..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 22, 2015)

calicat said:


> If the recessive expression of Tres Dawg manifests which is quite rare then flowering times of excess than 11 weeks can occur. My beta Lucky Charms male is Tres Dawg dominant and the resulting crosses jacked up the flowering times consistently in the in bred line or in out crosses.


You're the shit! You know your shit! Impressive and muchos gracias


----------



## torontoke (Mar 22, 2015)

Heres a pic of the apollo snow lotus from a bit further away.
This one has at least a 14" main cola that reeks of sour milk and diesel.
Not sure which of its parents its more like but it smells delicious.
If anyone has more experience with the parents genetics id love to hear which is which.


----------



## calicat (Mar 22, 2015)

Once the genetic shift occurs from afghani into the blockhead expression of snow lotus, you can get smells and the hit profile similar to original diesel aka day wrecker aka Schroomy's 420. Lemony, citrusy, and sour. I personally have had that occur in Road Kill Unicorn a Snow Lotus phenotype. It was confirmed by canna comrades in Mendocino. Me personally the fragrances I get from Apollo 11 ( if that is the one you are running) ranged from pineapple Cheetos to cheese rice cakes.


----------



## torontoke (Mar 22, 2015)

calicat said:


> Once the genetic shift occurs from afghani into the blockhead expression of snow lotus, you can get smells and the hit profile similar to original diesel aka day wrecker aka Schroomy's 420. Lemony, citrusy, and sour. I personally have had that occur in Road Kill Unicorn a Snow Lotus phenotype. It was confirmed by canna comrades in Mendocino. Me personally the fragrances I get from Apollo 11 ( if that is the one you are running) ranged from pineapple Cheetos to cheese rice cakes.


I think it was apollo 13 but ur right on with the smell profile it does remind me of diesel and kinda like cheetos or as i said previously kinda like sour diesel. The other one which is a different pheno for sure smells more like evaporated milk or baby puke. Sounds gross but im so excited to smoke these.


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Superduper ultra frosty!!! 12 weeks tho? Damn has anybody else had this long flowering pheno before? She's beautiful tho and the way you describe the smell has my mouth drooling  Man I'm popping 5 of these when I pop the Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp. That Bubba flavor is what I love my favorite tasting strain.


Yep! My recent SSDD was all of 11 weeks. That was under a 1000 watt. Very happy with the smoke too!
Gave a buddy a few clones, and he said his is done in 8 weeks. I think he is full of shit. I will see soon.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 23, 2015)

calicat said:


> Once the genetic shift occurs from afghani into the blockhead expression of snow lotus, you can get smells and the hit profile similar to original diesel aka day wrecker aka Schroomy's 420. Lemony, citrusy, and sour. I personally have had that occur in Road Kill Unicorn a Snow Lotus phenotype. It was confirmed by canna comrades in Mendocino. Me personally the fragrances I get from Apollo 11 ( if that is the one you are running) ranged from pineapple Cheetos to cheese rice cakes.


Dirty Hippy cosses are Diesel BOMBS over here. The slow flowering ones being most badass. Getting similar funk off Dirty Sanchez as I did Dream Beaver.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 23, 2015)

Love Triangle and 12/12 From seed topped synergy starting to bud.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 23, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Love Triangle and 12/12 From seed topped synergy starting to bud.
> View attachment 3378418 View attachment 3378419 View attachment 3378420 View attachment 3378422View attachment 3378421


Damn man...this is really really good.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 23, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Damn man...this is really really good.


I'm blown away by how well it worked out. I didn't get pics of the orange kush's because I transplanted and topped them late. Don't know if it's going to work as nice on them.

However I have a lee roy and a couple HAOG X G13HP I will trasnplant earlier so I can try and top them in time.

I did fim the orange kushes just don't know how they are going to take a transplant and a fimming at the same time, we'll see. You can see one of the Orange Kush's in the pictures fimmed on the fourth node.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 23, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm blown away by how well it worked out. I didn't get pics of the orange kush's because I transplanted and topped them late. Don't know if it's going to work as nice on them.
> 
> However I have a lee roy and a couple HAOG X G13HP I will trasnplant earlier so I can try and top them in time.
> 
> I did fim the orange kushes just don't know how they are going to take a transplant and a fimming at the same time, we'll see. You can see one of the Orange Kush's in the pictures fimmed on the fourth node.


I'm really excited to see the results of all of this!


----------



## Flash63 (Mar 23, 2015)

The White Lotus @ day 35


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 23, 2015)

Anyone grown Road Kill Unicorn?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 23, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Anyone grown Road Kill Unicorn?


Still sitting on my pack, but heard of a strawberry jet fuel pheno. Waiting for outdoor space with these.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 23, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Still sitting on my pack, but heard of a strawberry jet fuel pheno. Waiting for outdoor space with these.


I read they can stretch quite a lot which I may not have the room for indoors. Are you waiting to run them outdoors for the same reason?


----------



## calicat (Mar 23, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Anyone grown Road Kill Unicorn?


I have many runs. Dependant on the phenotype. The Chem D phenotype does not. The Blackberry Widow phenotype most definitely is a space hog laterally and vertically. Homogeneous phenotype of Purple Unicorn have not seen in my garden but in pictures seems to have a structure that can be managed through training. The homogenous expression of Purple Unicorn and Snow Lotus never encountered that in my garden..seen pictures of it and borderline vertical space hog. Afghooey phenotype seen pictures of it did not encounter in my garden has a potential of being a tall gal with a girthy skirt. Homogeneous expression of Snow Lotus I have encountered and is more of a vertical hog than a lateral one. Blockhead phenotype never encountered in my garden nor have I seen pictures of that gal.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 24, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I read they can stretch quite a lot which I may not have the room for indoors. Are you waiting to run them outdoors for the same reason?


Indeed, I was recommended RKU as a great type for outdoors here. I simply cannot wait for that run.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 24, 2015)

OK so first off, I remember somebody here once sending a payment to the Bay with no details... Pistils just did a shout out he found that one, just a heads up in case you miss it. Cannot remember, think it was either Worm or Head...
Anyhow, some dry Congoji buds. Very strong cannabis, with a very, very very big yield. Old school African pepper mixed with coffee Kush. Not the most frosty girls in our collection but looks can be well deceiving. So little trim a bubble run is out of the question, there are just no sugar leaves to speak of. Colas break up into near identical 'budlets' Taken to 12 weeks not quite finished yet.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm so jealous of that congoji. I can't wait to get my hands on some congo crosses.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 24, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm so jealous of that congoji. I can't wait to get my hands on some congo crosses.


All in all, well recommmded on the Congoji. Flower times are waaaaay made up for by yield. If I ever get into f2's which I might I will let you know mate.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> All in all, well recommmded on the Congoji. Flower times are waaaaay made up for by yield. If I ever get into f2's which I might I will let you know mate.


Much love. 

I could imagine a f2 that was super congo leaning would take you on quite the ride if the wild descriptions are coming from the congo side. I wonder what the flower time would be like on that.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 24, 2015)

Brought down PU x YM 2.. Named her Le Pew cuz she smells like what I would imagine a french skunk would smell like, but has that sort of eraser smell that I remember one of the RKU having.. Some of the largest buds to date, but not the most dense.. Just a couple days over 8 weeks.. Could have gone another 7-10 days but the jars are nearing empty so down she went.. I have another 3x3 on the truck so I'm going to to drop anther couple PU x YM and a few more C4 x g13hash (the one I have going now is under the solarflare so no pics)..

  PU x YM 1 will go another 14 days at least


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 24, 2015)

Jamaica x Aruba












Dirty Sanchez aka Dirty Ortega aka Zombie Dong


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 24, 2015)

Check it out guys, 24 days since 12/12 and these things are already gooey with resin lol. Blueberry hashplant #7 is by far the most covered of all so far and she is getting swoll quick. I could not get a good pic of her since she is in the back of the tent so had to reach over the rest of the plants and under the light with my phone to get a shot of it, doesn't look bad given all that tho imo. This second shot is one of the fan leaves in the front, pretty frosty as well for a fan. These last 2 shots are from under the area 51s in front.
 
 
  

Got a shot of the canopy for ya, starting to fill in now that they have finished their stretch. Really on the fence if I wanna run co2 out of a tank, bucket or not at all. Leaning towards the bucket or not at all unless I work a lot of overtime so I can have money to change out the tank all the time lol.
 
And last but not least the red eye jedi testers doing their thing in veg. Had to turn the leds off just to get a decent shot since they are small.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 25, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Check it out guys, 24 days since 12/12 and these things are already gooey with resin lol. Blueberry hashplant #7 is by far the most covered of all so far and she is getting swoll quick. I could not get a good pic of her since she is in the back of the tent so had to reach over the rest of the plants and under the light with my phone to get a shot of it, doesn't look bad given all that tho imo. This second shot is one of the fan leaves in the front, pretty frosty as well for a fan. These last 2 shots are from under the area 51s in front.
> View attachment 3379856
> View attachment 3379857
> View attachment 3379858 View attachment 3379859
> ...


Damn. That's some serious early frost.


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2015)

Not talking shit,but I really like my abnormally grown mothers milk...both of them,over the normal ones.....this is just growth production right now..
 
 
 
Mutant plant..


----------



## COGrown (Mar 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> Not talking shit,but I really like my abnormally grown mothers milk...both of them,over the normal ones.....this is just growth production right now..
> View attachment 3380166
> View attachment 3380167
> View attachment 3380169
> Mutant plant..


Looks like some really hefty ladies right there...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm not seeing the mutation?


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm not seeing the mutation?


 
This is the tall dark green one,self topping plant.
 
That's how them 2 was looking as seedlings,soon as they came out of the shell,they was looking strange.

But,they have grown into,some intoxicating stink monsters..

The ones with the long colas,they smell good,just less than the others.
 
These are doing just fine,I'm just strange.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 25, 2015)

Cool I thought that was 2 different plants but I see now .


----------



## Positivity (Mar 25, 2015)

Bodhi heaven mountain colored up a little in the last weeks. Usually i don't get much color so she'd probably be really pretty in a cooler enviro. Nice reddish/pinkish hue. fast finisher too, about 55 days.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 25, 2015)

Positivity said:


> Bodhi heaven mountain colored up a little in the last weeks. Usually i don't get much color so she'd probably be really pretty in a cooler enviro. Nice reddish/pinkish hue. fast finisher too, about 55 days.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380310
> View attachment 3380311 View attachment 3380312 View attachment 3380313


I've seen some frosty plants up in here but I think this one takes the cake. 

Heaven Mountain at only 55 days eh?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 25, 2015)

Positivity said:


> Bodhi heaven mountain colored up a little in the last weeks. Usually i don't get much color so she'd probably be really pretty in a cooler enviro. Nice reddish/pinkish hue. fast finisher too, about 55 days.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380310
> View attachment 3380311 View attachment 3380312 View attachment 3380313





D_Urbmon said:


> I've seen some frosty plants up in here but I think this one takes the cake.
> 
> Heaven Mountain at only 55 days eh?


No shit eh? That's a beautiful friggin plant! Nicely done Positivity!


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 25, 2015)

two SSDD phenos:

#9 Day 37 



#12 Day 30



F2 project of the SSDD going well:

it does not take a lot of pollen! it apparently got on a bit more of both of them than i wanted as you can see.

most phenos of the SSDD have been the fatter colas so i am interested in how #12 will smoke. she seems to be more hairier while #9 has fatter calyxes filling her up. similar structure to both plants but #12 has thinner leaves.

i'm not sure if it was taking the pictures in the dark because i haven't noticed it before, but the veins on the leaves seem pale--i wonder if there's a problem starting? okay, i'll stop thinking out loud and post this.


----------



## Scotch089 (Mar 25, 2015)

God I want that in the ground asap! Have you come across the blueberry muffin geno? What's the structure of that like? Are there any physical traits that's a tell tale sign? What kind of highs have you found so far running through the bunches, flavors, etc. Sorry. Just reallllly wanna run this finally.


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 25, 2015)

re-vegging the blueberry muffin pheno now and it's coming along nicely. of course, it was put in to get her in flower and didn't take any clones from her. found her in only two packs plus i have two more packs to go through. so far all of the phenos of SSDD have been great--no ceiling, great painkiller, nice taste to her, morning hit is just as good as the evening toke. don't notice a lot of stretch with the SSDDs - they need at least five or six weeks of veg time. i don't remember a lot about the blueberry muffin pheno except that she smelled amazing by week three of flower and just kept smelling better.  if i find a picture of her, i'll post it.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 26, 2015)

anybody running the pineapple hashplant?
Or Apollo 11?
I have been trying to find a good hashplant for yrs...
used to have one in the late 90s that knocked me the hell down, and made my then GF quit smoking...
I want it!
I lost my jack herer...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 26, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i'm not sure if it was taking the pictures in the dark because i haven't noticed it before, but the veins on the leaves seem pale--i wonder if there's a problem starting? okay, i'll stop thinking out loud and post this.


Don't worry about a thing undercovergrow, keep doing what you are doing, you are doing juuuuust perfectly.
More often than not, the best course of action is simply observing.
Nice looking calyxs though... all swollen


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 26, 2015)

Positivity said:


> Bodhi heaven mountain colored up a little in the last weeks. Usually i don't get much color so she'd probably be really pretty in a cooler enviro. Nice reddish/pinkish hue. fast finisher too, about 55 days.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380310
> View attachment 3380311 View attachment 3380312 View attachment 3380313


What is the nose like on that gal!? Well done, well done.


----------



## Positivity (Mar 26, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> What is the nose like on that gal!? Well done, well done.


Thanks yamoni, definitely some potential in these genetics.

Still curing, but my last sample reminded me of a sour diesel. No sour though, just the fuel. Trippy resin too, some girls are sticky, this one is greasy

I'll try and do a smoke report in a bit. I do have trouble describing some strains though. Melons, mangoes, oranges are easy. These fuely ones always are hard for me to describe


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 26, 2015)

Anyone grown Tiger Temple (Tigermelon x Temple)?


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 27, 2015)

haven't seen @TonightYou around in a while--since he hangs out on this thread the most, has anyone heard if he is okay?


----------



## COGrown (Mar 27, 2015)

Another restock and some new bodhi gear at GLG. Very interesting stuff over there. My bodhi cup runneth over, but I was feeling like grabbing something different, so I grabbed the Chocolate Trip selected f2 and the apollo genius f4.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 27, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Anyone grown Tiger Temple (Tigermelon x Temple)?


I got it, just haven't run it yet. the info over at the bay is what made me grab it.



COGrown said:


> Another restock and some new bodhi gear at GLG. Very interesting stuff over there. My bodhi cup runneth over, but I was feeling like grabbing something different, so I grabbed the Chocolate Trip selected f2 and the apollo genius f4.





COGrown said:


> Another restock and some new bodhi gear at GLG. Very interesting stuff over there. My bodhi cup runneth over, but I was feeling like grabbing something different, so I grabbed the Chocolate Trip selected f2 and the apollo genius f4.


I would like to order from them and I have a valid rec, the last time I tried they told me that I was uneligible..?? Anyone order from these guys and doesn't live in MI let me know!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 27, 2015)

Positivity said:


> Thanks yamoni, definitely some potential in these genetics.
> 
> Still curing, but my last sample reminded me of a sour diesel. No sour though, just the fuel. Trippy resin too, some girls are sticky, this one is greasy
> 
> I'll try and do a smoke report in a bit. I do have trouble describing some strains though. Melons, mangoes, oranges are easy. These fuely ones always are hard for me to describe


Ah hell, I am always looking for the greasy ladies!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 27, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I got it, just haven't run it yet. the info over at the bay is what made me grab it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Al. Mota Rebel owns GLG now, so I'm not sure if their policies have changed any. I know in the past they would only do business with you if you had a medical mj card, but that might have changed since Mota took over...?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 27, 2015)

A35 x g13/hp Only 5 days into 12/12.

Loving the structure on this one. She really spread her arms out nicely.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Hey Al. Mota Rebel owns GLG now, so I'm not sure if their policies have changed any. I know in the past they would only do business with you if you had a medical mj card, but that might have changed since Mota took over...?


I def don't live in Michigan and I have ordered from them a received everything. I'm gonna be ordering from them again as they keep Bodhi in stock pretty well with a few others that aren't available anywhere.


----------



## calicat (Mar 27, 2015)

Al...you might have to sign up with them again. I had to.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 27, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Another restock and some new bodhi gear at GLG. Very interesting stuff over there. My bodhi cup runneth over, but I was feeling like grabbing something different, so I grabbed the Chocolate Trip selected f2 and the apollo genius f4.


Do you know anywhere else these can be found?


----------



## COGrown (Mar 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I def...


Not to be the net nanny, but the above conversations should be maybe cleaned up a bit (particularly re: names and grey area-ish activities) so that we can all go on to enjoy the products and services we know and love.


----------



## COGrown (Mar 27, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Do you know anywhere else these can be found?


Probably seed vault of CA? Honestly they are too much of a pain for me to deal with, especially since I only use a commercial and not weed related instagram account.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 27, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> haven't seen @TonightYou around in a while--since he hangs out on this thread the most, has anyone heard if he is okay?


He mentioned sending out cv's a while ago, think he is in the middle of a big career change right now, he also mentioned only being able to toke very little so I think he is great just has a very full schedule.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Not to be the net nanny, but the above conversations should be maybe cleaned up a bit (particularly re: names and grey area-ish activities) so that we can all go on to enjoy the products and services we know and love.


I didn't think it would be a big deal as if you see on the site the name shows who's handle it. I just wanted to let people know I don't live in MI and ordered from them. Didn't mean to offend you or anyone and will delete it


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Probably seed vault of CA? Honestly they are too much of a pain for me to deal with, especially since I only use a commercial and not weed related instagram account.


They have the new Bodhi gear in stock and you email them for new stock list. They just use IG to promote their business and show what new gear comes in. Everything is through email


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 27, 2015)

I've seen some people mention that some banks run buy 2 get 1 sales on Bodhi packs. Anyone know of a seedbank currently doing this?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 27, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Hey Al. Mota Rebel owns GLG now, so I'm not sure if their policies have changed any. I know in the past they would only do business with you if you had a medical mj card, but that might have changed since Mota took over...?


Still asks for that info.. I just sent them mine now.. We'll see.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 27, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I've seen some people mention that some banks run buy 2 get 1 sales on Bodhi packs. Anyone know of a seedbank currently doing this?


SVoC, do a search for "seed vault of ca amigo"


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 27, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> SVoC, do a search for "seed vault of ca amigo"


Thanks Al, all this IG stuff lately is kind of confusing for me.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Thanks Al, all this IG stuff lately is kind of confusing for me.


Here's the email. Email them ask for stock list
[email protected] Seedvaultofca


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks guys, good looking out. I sent them an email, can't wait to see what they have in stock.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 27, 2015)

Going out with a bang..
SSDD 12 weeks
  

Temple of Larry medibles made from trim.


Extracts coming soon..


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 27, 2015)

the SSDD made me literally say "Wow!"


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 27, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> the SSDD made me literally say "Wow!"


Well you have a cleaner mouth than I do.
I said literally "holy F&%k!"
I am pretty sure I haven't seen frost on the sunleaves quite like that one...
WOW...


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 27, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Well you have a cleaner mouth than I do.
> I said literally "holy F&%k!"
> I am pretty sure I haven't seen frost on the sunleaves quite like that one...
> WOW...


i needed a good giggle.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 27, 2015)

I didn't want to say anything until I had a few runs under my belt but everyone who uses leds and is interested in upping your frost, get a few repti-sun 10.0 uv-b bulbs depending on your setup. I have two for a 2.5' x 4' bloom cab.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 27, 2015)

Love Triangle chop pics are probably going to be up on monday. this is some stoney shit lol. Glued to the chair eyes half open type shit.

hard core munchies too, ate so much garbage last night woke up feeling horrible today then ate a bunch more


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2015)

I love his music...makes it easy to listen too...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2015)

Hahahaha! 

Now I'd advise you...

That guy was freaky!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 27, 2015)

Hell yeah. Devin the Dude takes me back. that was awesome, thanks!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I didn't want to say anything until I had a few runs under my belt but everyone who uses leds and is interested in upping your frost, get a few repti-sun 10.0 uv-b bulbs depending on your setup. I have two for a 2.5' x 4' bloom cab.


Yea I've seen some great journals that had added uv-b bulbs and the frost is ridiculous. I've seen results where they finished with MH last few weeks and trich coverage was more than finishing with HPS. I def will get me some added uv-b bulbs in my flowering tent once I get it all rolling. 



greasemonkeymann said:


> Well you have a cleaner mouth than I do.
> I said literally "holy F&%k!"
> I am pretty sure I haven't seen frost on the sunleaves quite like that one...
> WOW...


I don't think I've seen fans covered like that either. At the base of the fan yes but all over the whole fan is just simply amazing. Those beans are going into the ground asap as my bean popping day is coming up at the beginning of the month



Mr.Head said:


>





genuity said:


> I love his music...makes it easy to listen too...





Al Yamoni said:


> Hell yeah. Devin the Dude takes me back. that was awesome, thanks!


Devin the Dude is my shit!!!! Some of the best smoking music from him. Love Doobie Ashtray. If somebody took my last Doobie out my ashtray I would feel the same way lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 27, 2015)

If we are talking about smoking songs that take ya back, this shit makes me feel like a teenager smoking in a garage again lol.




I topped 7/9 of the red eye jedis for the first time, and they will be getting their first feeding tomorrow.


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> If we are talking about smoking songs that take ya back, this shit makes me feel like a teenager smoking in a garage again lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man...I'd i love to hear him over some of today's beats...


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> Now I'd advise you...
> 
> That guy was freaky!


you met the dude Mo?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 27, 2015)

So 12/12 from seed Synergy. Gotta run some more strains but I'm going to be tinkering with this 12/12 from seed thing for a while I think. I got some Indica dom's going right now that should give me a half decent idea of how this is going to work with less stretchy plants.

Pistils on this girl showed up on 3/3/2015. 2 Gallon organic mix, she's in the same hotmix my Fireballs is in. Seems the Synergy is loving it too.


----------



## calicat (Mar 27, 2015)

12/12 directly from seed or clone is best done with indica dominate strains
...consistent shorter flowering time. shorter nodal space potential large yields in application If u ever get a chance try it with chronic from serious seeds


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 28, 2015)

Not sure if this holds any water, but I've read that supplementing with uv lights is a waste with HPS. Something about the wavelengths distorting or disrupting it's effectiveness. Seems most of the HPS grows I've seen were definitely fatter, but I consistently see better frost with MH/LED no matter where I look.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 28, 2015)

calicat said:


> 12/12 directly from seed or clone is best done with indica dominate strains
> ...consistent shorter flowering time. shorter nodal space potential large yields in application If u ever get a chance try it with chronic from serious seeds


Interesting. I would have thought the opposite to be true seeing as equatorial regions receive close to 12/12 light naturally and sativas do best there.

I've been toying with the idea of trying a 12/12 fs.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 28, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


>


I love devin man. I don't even really listen to much rap at all anymore, it's way too negative for me nowadays but Devin was always cool as shit on a whole different vibe than most rappers.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 28, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I love devin man. I don't even really listen to much rap at all anymore, it's way too negative for me nowadays but Devin was always cool as shit on a whole different vibe than most rappers.


 Agreed. I'm not really in to the newer stuff either. Late 90's shit was the stuff I really liked.

I scored a few free tickets to the up in smoke tour back then. Snoop, Dr Dre, Eminem when he was just coming out. Great show! I think I was the only white guy in the arena. lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 28, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Agreed. I'm not really in to the newer stuff either. Late 90's shit was the stuff I really liked.
> 
> I scored a few free tickets to the up in smoke tour back then. Snoop, Dr Dre, Eminem when he was just coming out. Great show! I think I was the only white guy in the arena. lol


yeah I definitely don't like the new shit either. I still don't listen to the old shit anymore though. I just can't take the negativity and it's too indicative of my previous lifestyle which I have worked ever so hard to steer away from. I'm almost on some Murda Ma$e shit hahahah, just not quite as extreme.

Luckily getting back in touch with cannabis has helped keep me rooted and grounded.


----------



## COGrown (Mar 28, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Going out with a bang..
> SSDD 12 weeks
> View attachment 3381938 View attachment 3381939 View attachment 3381940
> 
> ...


Sunshine Daydream never fails to kill it. If anyone enjoys bodhi strains and hasn't run this one, I can't recommend it enough. The best phenos aren't usually that impressive in the yield category, but in terms of flavor and potency, they are top shelf every time. The fact that they usually look like a bag full of diamond covered emeralds once they're done doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 28, 2015)

Nepali OG x Good Medicine
 

This bud knocks me the Fuck out.. I haven't slept for more than five hours a night in.. well, I can't remember how long.

I've slept for 8+ hours a night for the last three nights cause of this shit and it tastes like a jar of rubber cement with a bunch of sugar dissolved inside, maybe a couple orange blossoms. It's whatthefuckyummy.


----------



## Sativasfied (Mar 28, 2015)

Tranquil Elephantizer - "The deadly potent snow lotus mother cut meets ndnguys amazing oldschool 1988 g13/hashplant male"






About to crack into this and wanted to share, this came down Sept 5th 2014, and is one of two I have that were grown from seed, this one is almost the full package, first jars to be depleted, great plant, incredible mind expansion herb and she makes the lungs feel good, yes feel good, the taste however is on the bland side, hints of fuel sometimes but overall faint limonene, nothing sharp or strong, running a clone run now and hoping for more of what I want.

The second one is quite odd and others have found similiar plants in their packs, Bodhi described it as Snow Lotus' recessive sativa genetics to another guy on another board. My plant grows both skinny leaves and fatter leaves with a mutated stem on some branches, other branches it's only skinny leaves no mutations, and on others only fatter leaves no mutations. She has a floral bouquet, slight citrus taste, but it's prominent how I like, no head high at all on this one, just body rub relaxing leading to fridge raid leading to full KO.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Man...I'd i love to hear him over some of today's beats...


A few years back I heard he was doing some crazy time for messing with a super young chick.. What do I know though.. I'm not even taking the time to google the shit lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 29, 2015)

I found an intersex male in one of my bodhi test packs. I believe this is what @akhiymjames was talking about at one point?







and some non intersex plant flowers.... just because. This dude is packin in comparison to the rest.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 29, 2015)

Should it be culled or used? I would be hesitant to use it.


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Should it be culled or used? I would be hesitant to use it.


Some look at it,like it just has extra female genes..

Some would toss it,say it's herm bound..

Not much help,I know...lol

I myself,would try a lil pollen on a bud.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 29, 2015)

I will likely just cull it. The other dudes would prob appreciate the extra room.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I found an intersex male in one of my bodhi test packs. I believe this is what @akhiymjames was talking about at one point?
> View attachment 3383641
> 
> View attachment 3383642
> ...


Yea thats what I was talking about. I would try the pollen on something and run the beans. The male herm is supposed to create all fem beans with no traits. This is what DJ Short says but I have no idea. I'm very curious to know if this is true or not. If you do I wouldn't oblige to trying them either. Give it a go see what it does


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 29, 2015)

I posted about it on BB, hopefully Bodhi will chime in.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea thats what I was talking about. I would try the pollen on something and run the beans. The male herm is supposed to create all fem beans with no traits. This is what DJ Short says but I have no idea. I'm very curious to know if this is true or not. If you do I wouldn't oblige to trying them either. Give it a go see what it does



Any chance this would be in a published DJ Short article? I'd love to give that a read before I go grab the Fiskars.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Any chance this would be in a published DJ Short article? I'd love to give that a read before I go grab the Fiskars.


Yes bro its def in one of his articles. Thats where I read it. I'll have to find the link where I read it but I think I have it saved.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Mar 29, 2015)

I thought when I was reading you guys post about that awhile back you said it needed to be a full blown herm. Meaning the male would actually be mostly flowers instead of pollen sacks. 

Something I just don't get about this though, why not just reverse a female to make all fem seeds if that's what you want? There wouldn't be anymore chance of herms then with regs if done right. Might not be the best for breeding a line out but good enough for a one off cross for yourself.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 29, 2015)

I swear someone busted that shit out in the JD thread. 

I never said I wanted fem beans.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Any chance this would be in a published DJ Short article? I'd love to give that a read before I go grab the Fiskars.


https://books.google.com/books?id=wNnu7v9KjCkC&pg=PA56&lpg=PA56&dq=dj short Backward hermaphrodites&source=bl&ots=rTouUI8PH5&sig=IFuh7FNkr0y3t8ECRKHKvW9x57A&hl=en&sa=X&ei=RqIYVfzbOMGXNpG_g5gN&ved=0CEYQ6AEwBA#v=onepage&q=dj short Backward hermaphrodites&f=false

It was in his book on breeding

http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/2788.html


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I posted about it on BB, hopefully Bodhi will chime in.


Yo for the past week I've been trying to get a BB account so I can show Bodhi how his test is going and they won't approve my account over there. I've registered twice put a referral down and still got denied. I don't know what you gotta do to get an account over there but if you have one your lucky. I've never had this trouble signing up for anything. It must be heaven cus God can only approve you over there lol fareal tho


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yo for the past week I've been trying to get a BB account so I can show Bodhi how his test is going and they won't approve my account over there. I've registered twice put a referral down and still got denied. I don't know what you gotta do to get an account over there but if you have one your lucky. I've never had this trouble signing up for anything. It must be heaven cus God can only approve you over there lol fareal tho


Mate, they have a new moderator, MrMojoRising, thinks he is the bee's bollocks. He banmed SHOE for letting us know about his auction. SHOE has been in and out of hospital, got ripped off out of a hundred k in US DOLLARS, had landlord issues and a shitty working partner ruin a bunch of runs. On top of that SHOE has legal issues. All he wanted to do, as a long standing member of the community and along with Calicat the most knowledgeable on the topic of Bodhi's releases up to a year ago when he had to stop growing, was let them know about his auction. So Mojo just goes and gets his panties in a knot all over the Bodhi thread, not even stringing a proper sentence together, and bans SHOE who got zero emails or warnings. I told Mojo straight up that I will not support him, SinCity Seeds, or any organization ne represents, this includes BreedBay. Friendship is bigger than a fucking forum. Mojo is probably moderating the living crap out of join requests. He will most probably not allow members of RIU and especially The Green Pool onto the site. It was mere mention of GP that enraged him enough to throw down the ban hammer. What a twat.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 30, 2015)

To top it off, SHOE only needs to sell to get a spot to grow in. He doesn't want to sell his beans. Not because he wants to hoard them, but because he usually just gives them away. No bullshit. Just mention you want to try a rare type ans next thing you get an email offering you half his pack or a whole one if he has two. If Mojo wants to ban the most generous cat on this planet for only once taking care of himself for a change, I am waaaaay out.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Mate, they have a new moderator, MrMojoRising, thinks he is the bee's bollocks. He banmed SHOE for letting us know about his auction. SHOE has been in and out of hospital, got ripped off out of a hundred k in US DOLLARS, had landlord issues and a shitty working partner ruin a bunch of runs. On top of that SHOE has legal issues. All he wanted to do, as a long standing member of the community and along with Calicat the most knowledgeable on the topic of Bodhi's releases up to a year ago when he had to stop growing, was let them know about his auction. So Mojo just goes and gets his panties in a knot all over the Bodhi thread, not even stringing a proper sentence together, and bans SHOE who got zero emails or warnings. I told Mojo straight up that I will not support him, SinCity Seeds, or any organization ne represents, this includes BreedBay. Friendship is bigger than a fucking forum. Mojo is probably moderating the living crap out of join requests. He will most probably not allow members of RIU and especially The Green Pool onto the site. It was mere mention of GP that enraged him enough to throw down the ban hammer. What a twat.


Well if they got somebody like that running the place under don't want to be over there. Makes me sick to my stomach to hear somebody treating people like that especially good people in this community. You really make me sick saying that he represent SinCity too cus you know I test for them and it's making me think twice about that. I don't know Mr Mojo but I hope he isn't the breeder at SinCity cus if he is def will make me reconsider supporting them. It's sad that he doing that but oh well hopefully I can get these results to Bodhi somehow


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 30, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> To top it off, SHOE only needs to sell to get a spot to grow in. He doesn't want to sell his beans. Not because he wants to hoard them, but because he usually just gives them away. No bullshit. Just mention you want to try a rare type ans next thing you get an email offering you half his pack or a whole one if he has two. If Mojo wants to ban the most generous cat on this planet for only once taking care of himself for a change, I am waaaaay out.


Where is his stuff available? if you're worried about causing issues here shoot me PM. Sounds like he's had a rough go.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 30, 2015)

Synergy 12/12 fs fimmed, Love Triangle Chop Friday.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2015)

It's nuts in this day & age......

Mojo help me out @ the green pool,when me and another breeder had a misunderstanding...he sent me beans,of what I was trying to get,plus extras....

Shoe is my main bodhi go to,and a true friend...

It's just crazy..


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 30, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 3384147 View attachment 3384148 View attachment 3384150 View attachment 3384153 View attachment 3384154
> 
> Synergy 12/12 fs fimmed, Love Triangle Chop Friday.


Looks great player! Could we get a look at a full body pic of that LT? lol What are you averaging on your 12/12?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 30, 2015)

this will be the first real run of it in organics for me but I'd say about an ounce-ounce and a half is average. I'll get some weights up when she's dry.. I'll get the full bodies up soon.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## calicat (Mar 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yo for the past week I've been trying to get a BB account so I can show Bodhi how his test is going and they won't approve my account over there. I've registered twice put a referral down and still got denied. I don't know what you gotta do to get an account over there but if you have one your lucky. I've never had this trouble signing up for anything. It must be heaven cus God can only approve you over there lol fareal tho


Never heard of anyone get denied. I have read that the confirmation goes to spam mail though.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> https://books.google.com/books?id=wNnu7v9KjCkC&pg=PA56&lpg=PA56&dq=dj short Backward hermaphrodites&source=bl&ots=rTouUI8PH5&sig=IFuh7FNkr0y3t8ECRKHKvW9x57A&hl=en&sa=X&ei=RqIYVfzbOMGXNpG_g5gN&ved=0CEYQ6AEwBA#v=onepage&q=dj short Backward hermaphrodites&f=false
> 
> It was in his book on breeding
> 
> http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/2788.html


Cheers man I just read the article.  Damnit I just want to get rid of the freak! hahaha Now I just might not. But it appears this UW Black x 88 g13/hp is intersex prone. I found a journal on Breedbay and most of the ladies had herming week 3.



akhiymjames said:


> Yo for the past week I've been trying to get a BB account so I can show Bodhi how his test is going and they won't approve my account over there. I've registered twice put a referral down and still got denied. I don't know what you gotta do to get an account over there but if you have one your lucky. I've never had this trouble signing up for anything. It must be heaven cus God can only approve you over there lol fareal tho


Damn that's messed up. I have no clue how I got an account then. I signed up last year sometime and didn't even go back and check for months. I'll notify B.


----------



## COGrown (Mar 30, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Cheers man I just read the article.  Damnit I just want to get rid of the freak! hahaha Now I just might not. But it appears this UW Black x 88 g13/hp is intersex prone. I found a journal on Breedbay and most of the ladies had herming week 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that's messed up. I have no clue how I got an account then. I signed up last year sometime and didn't even go back and check for months. I'll notify B.


Meh, I ran the same uw x 88g13hp cross as that guy and had six very stable ladies, and one I kept around for a year and never had any problems.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 30, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Meh, I ran the same uw x 88g13hp cross as that guy and had six very stable ladies, and one I kept around for a year and never had any problems.


Well that's good news. Maybe it was at the growers fault? It was the only report I could find.


The fact you kept one around for a year is great news to me.  Any thoughts and opinions on the strain? What should I expect for finish times?


----------



## COGrown (Mar 30, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Well that's good news. Maybe it was at the growers fault? It was the only report I could find.
> 
> 
> The fact you kept one around for a year is great news to me.  Any thoughts and opinions on the strain? What should I expect for finish times?


Extreme potency, low stretch, I think they were around an 8-9 week strain? Very hard buds that smell like motor oil and violets and taste very oily, greasy, and hashy. Very old school. The only down sides I had were low yield and slow veg growth.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 30, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Extreme potency, low stretch, I think they were around an 8-9 week strain? Very hard buds that smell like motor oil and violets and taste very oily, greasy, and hashy. Very old school. The only down sides I had were low yield and slow veg growth.


Much love thank you. Another gent mentioned 9 weeks on his as well, so that's what I'll aim for. Extreme potency? Maybe this shit will help me sleep.


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 30, 2015)

love dawg and jabbas stash? smoke report or info on how it grows guys? gonna run them both next most likely


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2015)

calicat said:


> Never heard of anyone get denied. I have read that the confirmation goes to spam mail though.


I replied to the email in spam that said my account got deleted and mod replied stating the script has been messing up the past few weeks and that they weren't purposely denying my account. He apologized for the inconvenience and told me to make another one and he would make sure it would get approved. We shall see but I'm over it. I just thought that was strange too. Was making think you had to be special to get in over there


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Cheers man I just read the article.  Damnit I just want to get rid of the freak! hahaha Now I just might not. But it appears this UW Black x 88 g13/hp is intersex prone. I found a journal on Breedbay and most of the ladies had herming week 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that's messed up. I have no clue how I got an account then. I signed up last year sometime and didn't even go back and check for months. I'll notify B.


Man hit something with him to see what he does it can't hurt nothing. I'm very curious myself hell I'll help you go through em. He's the only one I ever heard talk about backward herms so I wanna see what they do


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man hit something with him to see what he does it can't hurt nothing. I'm very curious myself hell I'll help you go through em. He's the only one I ever heard talk about backward herms so I wanna see what they do


My idea in the beginning was to simply chuck some pollen and preserve in the form of f2's for myself in case I really like this herb and it never hits the market. I really don't want it to turn into more than that. Labelling and testing and all that. I just wanted to mix pollen from a couple or few dudes(from the same strain of course) and hit a couple or all of the ladies with it. 

Then there comes the question of ethics. I'm just some newbie ass schmoe and I don't want to be dirty up Bodhi's work and spreading around some funky beans.... not to mention they are testers. Ya feel me?


----------



## DoctorFrost (Mar 30, 2015)

I can't believe SHOE got banned for his posting. I read Mojos replies and wondered what the hell he was talking about and almost took it as a joke. If that type of stuff keeps up, I almost don't see Bodhi sticking around either. I rarely post, but try to check all the forums there and wherever I can on Bodhi gear. 

I wonder how long it will take for Bodhi to get his own forum. Gage Green has one, and Bodhi has a major following on all forums.


----------



## calicat (Mar 30, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Extreme potency, low stretch, I think they were around an 8-9 week strain? Very hard buds that smell like motor oil and violets and taste very oily, greasy, and hashy. Very old school. The only down sides I had were low yield and slow veg growth.


You were one of the ones that tested that correct? Yeah I got molded at SVOV and possibly at GLG to get that strain. Might have to resort to overnight funding action in the near future for other wares.


----------



## Sativasfied (Mar 30, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Mate, they have a new moderator, MrMojoRising, thinks he is the bee's bollocks. He banmed SHOE for letting us know about his auction.


SHOE was given a temporary ban by Pistils the site owner, not MrMojoRising.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 30, 2015)

calicat said:


> You were one of the ones that tested that correct? Yeah I got molded at SVOV and possibly at GLG to get that strain. Might have to resort to overnight funding action in the near future for other wares.


is it that great? Y'all getting me excited!!!


----------



## COGrown (Mar 30, 2015)

calicat said:


> You were one of the ones that tested that correct? Yeah I got molded at SVOV and possibly at GLG to get that strain. Might have to resort to overnight funding action in the near future for other wares.


Yeah, I tested the uw x deadly g f3 version. Not sure if that's the one that was made available, or if it was remade with the 88g13hp f1 male.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Yeah, I tested the uw x deadly g f3 version. Not sure if that's the one that was made available, or if it was remade with the 88g13hp f1 male.


And they say Bodhi is just a pollen chucker who doesn't work his lines. F3 seems like he worked it to me and found a male that does the things he wants when he uses it.

If it puts you to sleep like that then I def need it cus I've been looking for something that's like ambien lol knock me out cold


----------



## calicat (Mar 30, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> is it that great? Y'all getting me excited!!!


If a reason why you grow and smoke is to provide herb that helps a lot for insomnia and generalized pain then that strain fIt's that criteria


----------



## calicat (Mar 30, 2015)

Broski since you test for SCS I highly recommend their Tangerine Power. If you get a homogenous expression or Blue Power leaner that mofo will knock you out like Tyson leveled your naugen lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2015)

calicat said:


> Broski since you test for SCS I highly recommend their Tangerine Power. If you get a homogenous expression or Blue Power leaner that mofo will knock you out like Tyson leveled your naugen lol.


Well that's on my list then for sure lol I have some Blue Power beans I need to pop too. Maybe I won't need to get Tangerine Power


----------



## COGrown (Mar 30, 2015)

calicat said:


> If a reason why you grow and smoke is to provide herb that helps a lot for insomnia and generalized pain then that strain fIt's that criteria


Its in the top three or four. Other seed strains that have been exceptionally good for this for myself and my patients are Bodhi's Tranquil Elephantizer, the Anesthesia bred by Whazzup that is available through Sannie's shop, and LA Confidential from DNA. Clone-wise for sleep and pain relief you cannot go wrong with a good bubba cut.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Its in the top three or four. Other seed strains that have been exceptionally good for this for myself and my patients are Bodhi's Tranquil Elephantizer, the Anesthesia bred by Whazzup that is available through Sannie's shop, and LA Confidential from DNA. Clone-wise for sleep and pain relief you cannot go wrong with a good bubba cut.


That's why I'm trying to source the Bubba now. Nothing has put me to sleep like that has plus it's so flavorful. Plus it takes the aches outta my back everytime. You just don't see many people growing Bubba


----------



## Tokecraft (Mar 30, 2015)

A week-old Lemon Penetration seedling.


----------



## COGrown (Mar 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's why I'm trying to source the Bubba now. Nothing has put me to sleep like that has plus it's so flavorful. Plus it takes the aches outta my back everytime. You just don't see many people growing Bubba


Well, I know that Bodhi put a bubba x deadly g tester out there, if that gets made as a cross I would recommend you be on that. Did you run sin city's LVBK? I've heard very good things about that one and their gear has been good to me.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 30, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Its in the top three or four. Other seed strains that have been exceptionally good for this for myself and my patients are Bodhi's Tranquil Elephantizer, the Anesthesia bred by Whazzup that is available through Sannie's shop, and LA Confidential from DNA. Clone-wise for sleep and pain relief you cannot go wrong with a good bubba cut.


That's why Bubba is my favorite strain, I can't resist a good Bubba kush cross and don't have access to clones.

Have you tried Jabbas Stash? I've been wanting to pick that one up and another guy was in here earlier today asking about it.

Edit: Just saw the thread he made about it.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 30, 2015)

My Blue Tara had bubba coffee tones to it. Wasn't really that couch locky though. I enjoyed it as an all day thing. Going to dig back into that pack in the near future.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Well, I know that Bodhi put a bubba x deadly g tester out there, if that gets made as a cross I would recommend you be on that. Did you run sin city's LVBK? I've heard very good things about that one and their gear has been good to me.


I'll be looking out for that one for sure. I know it will be what I'm looking for. Bodhi's Bubba crosses look amazing. Been trying to get the damn Tigers Milk forever. I knew when I had the chance I should've jumped all over them. Thinking they would be there for a while snoozed and lost but I've seen the Jabbas Stash always in stock and I figured it might not be that great but I'll see if I can find a good report on that

Naw I haven't grown the LVBK. I just got with SinCity last year and they stop making the LVBK. I did find somewhere they were in stock I can't remember but I may try those to. I know @Mad Hamish said there was a pheno he didn't like in them but I'll see if I can find some


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'll be looking out for that one for sure. I know it will be what I'm looking for. Bodhi's Bubba crosses look amazing. Been trying to get the damn Tigers Milk forever. I knew when I had the chance I should've jumped all over them. Thinking they would be there for a while snoozed and lost but I've seen the Jabbas Stash always in stock and I figured it might not be that great but I'll see if I can find a good report on that
> 
> Naw I haven't grown the LVBK. I just got with SinCity last year and they stop making the LVBK. I did find somewhere they were in stock I can't remember but I may try those to. I know @Mad Hamish said there was a pheno he didn't like in them but I'll see if I can find some


My lvbk's were snagged by customs.  Really wanted to try those.


----------



## calicat (Mar 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's why I'm trying to source the Bubba now. Nothing has put me to sleep like that has plus it's so flavorful. Plus it takes the aches outta my back everytime. You just don't see many people growing Bubba





akhiymjames said:


> I'll be looking out for that one for sure. I know it will be what I'm looking for. Bodhi's Bubba crosses look amazing. Been trying to get the damn Tigers Milk forever. I knew when I had the chance I should've jumped all over them. Thinking they would be there for a while snoozed and lost but I've seen the Jabbas Stash always in stock and I figured it might not be that great but I'll see if I can find a good report on that
> 
> Naw I haven't grown the LVBK. I just got with SinCity last year and they stop making the LVBK. I did find somewhere they were in stock I can't remember but I may try those to. I know @Mad Hamish said there was a pheno he didn't like in them but I'll see if I can find some


We have talked a lot about jabbas stash and tigers milk here and there are still some good journals about those strains on other communities. All this bubba talk gets me thinking about Nspectas Katsu vs Original bubba kush or his Bomb Threat..potential yumminess and great effects.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 30, 2015)

Speaking of bubba is this a common bubba trait or something? I've got it showing on my Greenpoint Bubba x Monster Cookies as well as Dynasty Caramel Candy Kush- Bubba x Ms. U


----------



## calicat (Mar 30, 2015)

Variegated leaf patterns can occur in Bubba Kush.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2015)

calicat said:


> We have talked a lot about jabbas stash and tigers milk here and there are still some good journals about those strains on other communities. All this bubba talk gets me thinking about Nspectas Katsu vs Original bubba kush or his Bomb Threat..potential yumminess and great effects.


I'm relatively new to the Bodhi scene so forgive me. I'm sure it's been dicussed in here already but what would you say was better? Just curious def forgot about CSI Bubba too. Gonna have to consider those as well


----------



## DoctorFrost (Mar 31, 2015)

I was also going to get a pack of G13HP x UW until it sold out.

Akhiymjames , I believe the vault still has Tigers Milk in stock. And if not they have CSI Humboldt in stock. Even a few bucks cheaper this month, think it was $96 a pack. I just ordered their Purple Dogbud (chem 91 x purp urkel) and Burkel 2.0 (urkel x bubba) .plus a few packs of bodhi of course. I am a die hard bodhi fan and generally that is all I buy. But CSI has really impressed me with their postings, pictures, and attitude. Seems like a good honest guy with some fire. And I like the fact they are fems. I like Bodhi uses regs, but it is nice having a breeder I can pop fems with when I need them and I am hoping CSI pans out like I think they will.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2015)

Traded some of my 3Bar seeds with him at the cup for these:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah this planet has so many good seeds no budget will ever grow them all. Good friends, rare.


----------



## calicat (Mar 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm relatively new to the Bodhi scene so forgive me. I'm sure it's been dicussed in here already but what would you say was better? Just curious def forgot about CSI Bubba too. Gonna have to consider those as well


Have not encountered all phenos for JS or TM so could not say but them two are great marriages to SL and Appy super males.


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 31, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Speaking of bubba is this a common bubba trait or something? I've got it showing on my Greenpoint Bubba x Monster Cookies as well as Dynasty Caramel Candy Kush- Bubba x Ms. U


My SSDD did the same thing. I was like, what the fuck!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Traded some of my 3Bar seeds with him at the cup for these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 5pk I got from there New Years promo at NGR. Doing all that Bubba talk and I have a cross of it already lol those will be soaking by he end of the week with the SSDD, Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp and a few others haven't decided on the rest


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 31, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I didn't want to say anything until I had a few runs under my belt but everyone who uses leds and is interested in upping your frost, get a few repti-sun 10.0 uv-b bulbs depending on your setup. I have two for a 2.5' x 4' bloom cab.


How much UVB do you give them? Do you think one would be enough for a 2.5x2.5 tent and do those bulbs put out a lot of heat?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 31, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> I was also going to get a pack of G13HP x UW until it sold out.
> 
> Akhiymjames , I believe the vault still has Tigers Milk in stock. And if not they have CSI Humboldt in stock. Even a few bucks cheaper this month, think it was $96 a pack. I just ordered their Purple Dogbud (chem 91 x purp urkel) and Burkel 2.0 (urkel x bubba) .plus a few packs of bodhi of course. I am a die hard bodhi fan and generally that is all I buy. But CSI has really impressed me with their postings, pictures, and attitude. Seems like a good honest guy with some fire. And I like the fact they are fems. I like Bodhi uses regs, but it is nice having a breeder I can pop fems with when I need them and I am hoping CSI pans out like I think they will.


You could be the gold medal winner for most seed purchases. 

Not that I'm counting or anything.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You could be the gold medal winner for most seed purchases.
> 
> Not that I'm counting or anything.


Yea I think so too lol he's bought more Bodhi seeds these past few months than I have bought packs the past year lol can't go wrong with Bodhi tho and believe me when I say I've bought a many pack and I'm still buying. Got a pack of Sour Bubble on the way now smh addicted


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I think so too lol he's bought more Bodhi seeds these past few months than I have bought packs the past year lol can't go wrong with Bodhi tho and believe me when I say I've bought a many pack and I'm still buying. Got a pack of Sour Bubble on the way now smh addicted


Lol too funny, me and you have very similar tastes based on our bean purchases. I decuded I will be postponing me purchasing a pen so I can grab a pack of bog sour bubble with this order to seedvaultofca I am making to get in on thwir april sale.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Lol too funny, me and you have very similar tastes based on our bean purchases. I decuded I will be postponing me purchasing a pen so I can grab a pack of bog sour bubble with this order to seedvaultofca I am making to get in on thwir april sale.


Hell yea bro lol we always buying similar stuff from breeders. I guess it shows the taste we have. What's the sale like with them I haven't got an updated stock list in a few weeks. I need a few things from them


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea bro lol we always buying similar stuff from breeders. I guess it shows the taste we have. What's the sale like with them I haven't got an updated stock list in a few weeks. I need a few things from them


They're still doing the buy 2 get 1 deal while supplies last. Free pack is a pack of Pink Lotus. $76 a pack
 
*Bodhi Seeds* (11 regular seeds per pack) only 76$ delivered.. Strange Brew, The Fuzz, Kindness, Jabba's Stash, Pagoda, Temple of Larry, Dream Temple, Buddha's Hand, Elfinstone, Triad (NL), Lando's Stash, Clusterfunk, Wish Mountain, Super Silver Temple, Bingo Pajama, Cheech Wizard, Tigers Milk, Apollo 11 Genius F4 Open Pollination, Kinky Temple, Lions Milk, Malawi Gold, Columbian Black, Lotus Larry, Vintage Pakistani, Pineapple Hashplant, Cherry Hashplant, Dream Lotus, Golden Road, Chocolate Trip F2 Open Pollination, Tiger Mountain, Jahruba, God Head, Black Lotus, Prayer Tower Indica, Prayer Tower Sativa, Moontang, Mountain Temple, Silver Mountain, Heaven Mountain, Super Snow Lotus, Sky Lotus, Hollyweed, Cherry Hashplant, Juicy Fruit Thai/snow lotus, Dragonfruit, Blue Tara, Pineapple Hashplant, Red Eye Jedi, Satsuma, Dream Beaver, Jungle Spice, Tiger Mountain, Space Cake, Nepali Temple, Blockhead BX, Solo's Stash, Tranquil Elephantizer remix v2, Love Triangle, Chocolate Trip F2 open pollination, Blueberry Hashplant, Sorcerers Apprentice, Sunshine Daydream, Goji OG


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 31, 2015)

Damn I thought they were a little cheaper because of the sale, every other breeder is marked down. Glad to see they got ssdd though definitely grabbing that and goji and some sour bubble


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 31, 2015)

@calicat Do you know anything about Pink Lotus? A Google search isn't finding much


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 31, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> How much UVB do you give them? Do you think one would be enough for a 2.5x2.5 tent and do those bulbs put out a lot of heat?


 Mine are almost cool to the touch, your tent is about half the size of my bloom cab so I think that you are golden. I put them on for five hours of the daily cycle and right in the center should be when your reptile bulbs kick on if your trying to mimic my setup. I should mention that a while back I switched to a 10/14 lighting schedule as well and it only seemed to make the plants happier to get more sleep.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 31, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> @calicat Do you know anything about Pink Lotus? A Google search isn't finding much


 Check out the grow or grows of it over at the Bay, Looks to be stretchy as hell but really pretty and frosty.


----------



## calicat (Mar 31, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> @calicat Do you know anything about Pink Lotus? A Google search isn't finding much


Possible genetics for Pink Panther..
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Pink_Panther/Unknown_or_Legendary/

Heard of it around here but I go oh great another rename possibly so I overlooked the cut. But if Bodhi or his friend Snowhigh provided that info on Seedfinder then potentially an awesome pedigree as long as it is sound.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Mar 31, 2015)

That's just been more of a recent thing  

I never used to order this many seeds, and then after I dipped into Bodhi I was hooked. And the news of the appy pappy being gone got me going crazy to buy as many crosses as I could. Got the addiction really bad as of late. But I am gonna be slowing it down a lot here soon. I've got almost everything I want. About 4-5 months ago I just had a couple packs of Bodhi but now I am up to like 65 packs. A ton of those are freebies tho, gotta love the buy 2 get 1 free. And the vault just makes it too easy to order and have a great selection. So everytime I get extra cash it goes there. I really need to stop that tho, I got a lot of other things that need the money. I plan on redoing my 1ks with Cree CXB3070 LED's and that is gonna cost a good bit. Wanna get the heat down for the summer. 

If I didn't think Bodhi's seeds were this awesome I wouldn't have jumped so hard for them and spent so much. But I know someday , maybe a couple years from now, I will have my own setup where I can pop tons of beans and go through them and F2 the whole line, and do whatever I want with it. I got extra packs of Bodhi for me to run now, but plenty that are being saved until I got enough space to preserve every line I can. After this month, I will probably just get a pack or 2 a month when something new comes out. Or get some other breeders seeds I have been wanting.


----------



## TheHermit (Mar 31, 2015)

Is goji hard to clone? I have a male goji that I have been holding onto, but was wanting to take some clones for chucking and to replace the male plant which is getting too big. I am about to make my fourth attempt at cloning, but I have had no luck so far. I have had no problems with other strains.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Mar 31, 2015)

I have had some strains be much harder to clone then others, and then some that basically clone themselves. Something I am going to try next time I read on here is to put the cutting in a cup of water, away from the light, and change the water out everyday and it's supposed to work well. When you clone, you don't want very much light at all. Put a single 26watt CFL there and put them way off to the side somewhere not under the light. They need to put there energy to rooting instead of growing. 

I can't promise you this will work, but I am about to try it here soon and it came from a reputable source. 

If you put directly into soil make sure to have some sort of plastic around them, I used to use plastic drawers out of a refrigerator and put them overtop the clones and mist water on the plants and inside as much as possible. Sometimes I have put plastic baggies over top the plants and cut a couple small holes in them and spray inside the baggie with a mister as much as possible.


----------



## TheHermit (Mar 31, 2015)

I am using an aerocloner, but the stems turn to mush after a few days. I don't think it is a water quality issue, because my other clones look fine. I am wondering if it has some sort of disease, or if it just happens to be a plant that does not like to be cloned.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> I have had some strains be much harder to clone then others, and then some that basically clone themselves. Something I am going to try next time I read on here is to put the cutting in a cup of water, away from the light, and change the water out everyday and it's supposed to work well. When you clone, you don't want very much light at all. Put a single 26watt CFL there and put them way off to the side somewhere not under the light. They need to put there energy to rooting instead of growing.
> 
> I can't promise you this will work, but I am about to try it here soon and it came from a reputable source.
> 
> If you put directly into soil make sure to have some sort of plastic around them, I used to use plastic drawers out of a refrigerator and put them overtop the clones and mist water on the plants and inside as much as possible. Sometimes I have put plastic baggies over top the plants and cut a couple small holes in them and spray inside the baggie with a mister as much as possible.


I can attest to cloning in a cup of water. That's my usual method and it works well. The process is the same as cloning with rockwool or rapid rooters low light levels and change water out and they root usually within 2-3 weeks. My Platinum Delights is pretty quick between 7-10. I like this method but it's slow now that I have plenty space to run plants so I'll be making a cloner to speed things up a bit and keep my month perpetual cycle going


----------



## DoctorFrost (Mar 31, 2015)

I guess I need to build myself a cloner. I am thinking about switching up how I do things. Instead of vegging my plants out long enough to see sex, I am considering vegging them long enough to take a clone from then after that clone roots flip it to 14/10 and trying to get it to show its sex asap. It just seems to take forever to show sex sometimes and I hate taking up the room. These SSDD I have now have been vegging for a long time, I just wish they would show already so I could up plant them into their final homes. I hate to put them in 15 gallon smart pots when I have to cut half of them. I know I could reuse the soil but it is still a pain, and takes up a lot of room in my limited veg space.


----------



## Skywalker OG Pheen (Mar 31, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Check out the grow or grows of it over at the Bay, Looks to be stretchy as hell but really pretty and frosty.


I used to have a different account but I forgot the info :X I usually just read but I figured I would ask really quick...

What are Bodhi's best strains for weight plus quality?

This thread is crazy long so I figured I would just ask. Sorry for being somewhat lazy.

Most of you guys seem very well versed on his strains and I was gonna grab 2 or 3 here soon so I would REALLY APPRECIATE the input 

Thanks boys!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2015)

Skywalker OG Pheen said:


> I used to have a different account but I forgot the info :X I usually just read but I figured I would ask really quick...
> 
> What are Bodhi's best strains for weight plus quality?
> 
> ...


Don't know if his strains are geared to be monster yielders. I know most of them have average yields but you know there are some that will yield crazy good but his strains are top quality. I know @genuity got the Mothers Milk going now and that's gonna be a big yielder. I'm sure it's quality there as the mom of Mothers Milk is the same moms of Goji so that would be one to look into

Oh the new Blueberry Hashplant cross is nice yielder too. I think @bigworm6969 grew that one and killed it


----------



## Skywalker OG Pheen (Mar 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't know if his strains are geared to be monster yielders. I know most of them have average yields but you know there are some that will yield crazy good but his strains are top quality. I know @genuity got the Mothers Milk going now and that's gonna be a big yielder. I'm sure it's quality there as the mom of Mothers Milk is the same moms of Goji so that would be one to look into


Understandable but which do the best in you guys opinion?

I was looking at... Dream Breaver, Golden Triangle... Pura Vida...

Any input welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Skywalker OG Pheen (Mar 31, 2015)

Looked into Mothers Milk.... definitely should get it. Seems like a good OG yielder.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2015)

Skywalker OG Pheen said:


> Understandable but which do the best in you guys opinion?
> 
> I was looking at... Dream Breaver, Golden Triangle... Pura Vida...
> 
> Any input welcome. Thanks!


Bodhi has too many high quality crosses to try a pick one out as the very best of them all. People who love and grow Bodhi have grown many strains and will continue cus his gear is that good. Any of those would be good I guess it depends on what interests you the most

Go look in the Popular Bodhi Strains thread Genuity posted a pic of his current run with Mothers Milk. You will love the pics!!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 31, 2015)

Skywalker OG Pheen said:


> I used to have a different account but I forgot the info :X I usually just read but I figured I would ask really quick...
> 
> What are Bodhi's best strains for weight plus quality?
> 
> ...


None of the ones I have grown have been bad in the yield department. Dream Lotus is a HUGE yielder though. I would imagine any Blue Dream cross (Blueberry Hashplant) would be good. The Gogi pheno I kept gives up a nice yield too.


----------



## Skywalker OG Pheen (Mar 31, 2015)

My list so far is:

Gogi OG 
Dream Lotus
Silver Mountain
Dream Beaver
Golden Triangle
Pura Vida
Mothers Milk (Out of Stock everywhere tho)


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 31, 2015)

Skywalker OG Pheen said:


> My list so far is:
> 
> Gogi OG
> Dream Lotus
> ...


Yes, Silver Mountain is another one that is supposed to be big. HGK420 grew that one out and said the yield was great


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 31, 2015)

@Mad Hamish grew the Dream Beaver. Can't remember what he said the yield was like....


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 31, 2015)

Skywalker OG Pheen said:


> My list so far is:
> 
> Gogi OG
> Dream Lotus
> ...


My golden triangle yeilded the best of the 3 strains I grew. Wasnt huge but given another run I think I could have dialed it in more, but I didint take a clone becaise I was convince the gt was a boy.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> @Mad Hamish grew the Dream Beaver. Can't remember what he said the yield was like....


Treat her well and she gets pretty hefty on what I suppose are the Dirty Hippy leaning phenos. There was one that yielded like poop tho


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2015)

Skywalker OG Pheen said:


> Understandable but which do the best in you guys opinion?
> 
> I was looking at... Dream Breaver, Golden Triangle... Pura Vida...
> 
> Any input welcome. Thanks!


Can't think of any Bodhi that didn't yield at least avg, but I had 2 above avg and one huge yielding Blood Orange. Maybe the largest yielder of last year. The smoke wasn't for me, but some cats have said they liked it quite a bit. Blueberry Hill, same thing.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 31, 2015)

would any chem crosses he did be a large yielder?


I seem to remember reading that chem was a pretty big yielder and the only chem cross plant I ever grow had some nice big flowers on it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> would any chem crosses he did be a large yielder?
> 
> 
> I seem to remember reading that chem was a pretty big yielder and the only chem cross plant I ever grow had some nice big flowers on it.


Front the way the plants is looking I see some nice yielders in the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp. Two of the 5 females are bigger than the others and looks like they will be beefy. The way the nodes are watching on top of each other I would think so plus I believe the 88g13/hp dad is a beast and adds yield.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2015)

Skywalker OG Pheen said:


> My list so far is:
> 
> Gogi OG
> Dream Lotus
> ...


Seedvaultofca hit this email ask for the stock list. 
[email protected]


----------



## DoctorFrost (Mar 31, 2015)

Most of Bodhis strains will yield well. But Pura Vida is at the bottom of the list. I remember reading some test grows saying it didn't yield as good as the others.

I would choose one that has an appy dad as I believe most of them will yield a little more on average. And in my opinion they all have quality, it just depends on what you want. But for best yielders I would choose Prayer Tower, Silver Mountain, Dream Beaver, Dream Lotus, Blueberry Hashplant, Dragon Fruit, Mountain Temple, Snow Leopard, Synergy, Fuzz, and Moontang. That is just a few to take a look at. And most of those will be up at the top in the yield department. Other then the blue dream hybrids there I think the best couple yielders will be Prayer Tower, and Silver Mountain. Either way, all of those will serve you well. 

Almost any strain will actually be fine, it just depends on how you grow it, and your skill with it, and what phenotype you get. Some do tend to yield better then others on average though.


----------



## TheHermit (Apr 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I can attest to cloning in a cup of water. That's my usual method and it works well. The process is the same as cloning with rockwool or rapid rooters low light levels and change water out and they root usually within 2-3 weeks. My Platinum Delights is pretty quick between 7-10. I like this method but it's slow now that I have plenty space to run plants so I'll be making a cloner to speed things up a bit and keep my month perpetual cycle going


Took cuttings earlier and I am trying this method out. I figured the way I was doing it wasn't working so it wouldn't hurt to try a new method. I took eight cuttings and put two in my aero, two in jiffy pellets and four in water. I only need one to clone, so hopefully I will be good. Thanks to you and Doctor Frost for the advice.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 1, 2015)

Between the types mentioned, some are bushes, some are bean poles... yield is about how we dial 'em in... rather get the high and flavor you want those can't change, but you can push yield. If I could buy any type to roll the dice on for all aspects being present, taste, potency and yield... SYNERGY is a fucking masterpiece.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 1, 2015)

Glad I could help!

And Yea Hamish, I have seen some massive Synergy girls. They tend to look a lot more indica structured then the other larger yielders which seem to be more Sativa dominant (Prayer Tower, Silver Mtn, Dream Lotus etc.). Any plant can be trained, it just depends on how it responds to it and what type of training is best for each. 

Almost everything I run I top at least once, stretchy sativas get topped another time or 2. Don't want to top bushy indicas too much or else you may end up having to cut off about 100 tops (did that way too many times, worst one is C99 even tho it is Sativa it loves making tops and becoming a stretchy bush). Then I always bend them over and break them as they grow, and also train during first parts of flower to bend and break, and tie branches where I want them, and stake if need be. I haven't had one plant yet that didn't respond fairly well and make a bunch of nice tops. I hate letting a plant just go with no training, just doesn't look right to me.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 1, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> Glad I could help!
> 
> And Yea Hamish, I have seen some massive Synergy girls. They tend to look a lot more indica structured then the other larger yielders which seem to be more Sativa dominant (Prayer Tower, Silver Mtn, Dream Lotus etc.). Any plant can be trained, it just depends on how it responds to it and what type of training is best for each.
> 
> Almost everything I run I top at least once, stretchy sativas get topped another time or 2. Don't want to top bushy indicas too much or else you may end up having to cut off about 100 tops (did that way too many times, worst one is C99 even tho it is Sativa it loves making tops and becoming a stretchy bush). Then I always bend them over and break them as they grow, and also train during first parts of flower to bend and break, and tie branches where I want them, and stake if need be. I haven't had one plant yet that didn't respond fairly well and make a bunch of nice tops. I hate letting a plant just go with no training, just doesn't look right to me.


My kind of grower here lol. If you don't fear the stretch, go snipe the Dirty Sanchez about to be listed on BreedBay if it isn't listed and gone already. I know that it will be BIN not auction too. Topped to eight colas each is as long as my arm and filling out very nicely. Damn impressive but not for sissies that moan about stretch.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 1, 2015)

My Synergy is blowing me away, I still have to try my Heaven Mountain Hamish said there's some fat yielders in there too if I am not mistaken.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 1, 2015)

The stretch don't bother me  I actually like plants that stretch some. Saves me time in veg, and lets me have bigger plants in flower. I never much understood why people won't grow a certain plant because it stretches a lot. All you got to do is train it. Plants are so forgiving, it is amazing how they respond. Usually the branches I break end up with a huge ball swollen up where it is broke and it seems to me the buds are always bigger on those branches that I do break. It could be all in my head, but it doesn't appear that way. I love training the way I do. It lets me grow a non stretching indica right next to a 3x stretch sativa. I have tried just about everything but SOG due to plant counts and my favorite is the way I do it now (topping, supercropping/breaking, trimming lower growth etc.), with SCROG a close 2nd. The Scrog screen is just such a pain in the ass when you need to move things around, or try to get in the back of the room. Just couldn't work for me any longer so I decided to start bending and breaking and I am glad I did. An even canopy is a happy canopy. 

And Hamish, I don't have an account on the auction site there but if I create one is there any special way to pay for seeds? Just wondering how it works there. I am down to grab a pack of those if I can send cash out and don't have to figure out bitcoin or something weird like that.


----------



## littlegiant (Apr 1, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> The stretch don't bother me  I actually like plants that stretch some. Saves me time in veg, and lets me have bigger plants in flower. I never much understood why people won't grow a certain plant because it stretches a lot. All you got to do is train it. Plants are so forgiving, it is amazing how they respond. Usually the branches I break end up with a huge ball swollen up where it is broke and it seems to me the buds are always bigger on those branches that I do break. It could be all in my head, but it doesn't appear that way. I love training the way I do. It lets me grow a non stretching indica right next to a 3x stretch sativa. I have tried just about everything but SOG due to plant counts and my favorite is the way I do it now (topping, supercropping/breaking, trimming lower growth etc.), with SCROG a close 2nd. The Scrog screen is just such a pain in the ass when you need to move things around, or try to get in the back of the room. Just couldn't work for me any longer so I decided to start bending and breaking and I am glad I did. An even canopy is a happy canopy.
> 
> And Hamish, I don't have an account on the auction site there but if I create one is there any special way to pay for seeds? Just wondering how it works there. I am down to grab a pack of those if I can send cash out and don't have to figure out bitcoin or something weird like that.


Yes you are very right! Scrog can be a pain in the ass when trying to get to the plants in the rear. Even more if you have a 4x4 tent. I do however like the support of weak branches, and being able to spread out the branches for more light.


----------



## Tokecraft (Apr 1, 2015)

Is there anyone who has experienced growing/smoking Lemon Penetration before? I can't be the first person to do a grow journal for this strain!

 Here's a pic of LP#2 from yesterday:


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 1, 2015)

littlegiant, yes it works great for that and if it works for you keep at it. But I got down the same results and don't have to have a screen up anymore. It takes some practice but I love not having the screen there. Ive done scrog in a 4x4 for a long time and I ended up cutting a hole in the back wall to get to everything. You can bend branches the same as with Scrog wherever you want them, and just break them into place instead of having the screen hold them. If they are weak branches then you will still need support. I have put hooks in the ceiling and ran string down to tie to branches, and also put stakes the bottom. This round I am even putting a tomatoe cage overtop of them as babies to see if it can give me a little more support when they get older. Maybe not, but they were cheap and easy to put over them. 

I have been thinking about building a personal scrog per each plant. Putting a stand with wheels on it under each plant, then having some posts/pvc pipe come up at an angle from the bottom to widen it out, and connect them at the top and put some netting inbetween. That way I could still move the plants and have a SCROG. But lately I have been doing just as good without any SCROG by doing what I am doing so I don't think I am going to pursue that anymore but it is an idea for someone that wants to keep SCROGing, or perhaps I will use it with stringy plants like the C99.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 1, 2015)

tester dudes

At this point this is much more exciting than the ladies.


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2015)

Love that last pic,that's the way to do it..


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> Love that last pic,that's the way to do it..


amen there, I've only done a full male search once (umm, that came out a lil weird...)
Uhem... male plants...
anyways, it was a lot of fun, if not a LARGE endeavor, you need space, and you need to not care about yields for a yr or so...
maybe longer..
VERY rewarding though, I stumbled on some good genes, and this was back in the late 90s when there were no seedbanks/dispenseries etc..
---OK on a different subject---
I am getting three packs of Bodhi stuff from kindpeoples.org 
I have two already decided on, the SSDD, and the Tree of life (I lost my jack herer, want to see if this is similar)
for the last pack I have it narrowed down to a couple, maybe you fellas can throw me some input.
goji og
blue tara
or the mothers milk?
sorta leaning towards the blue tara, but i'm on the fence sorta..
I have seen pics of the blue tara (I think it was @Mad Hamish )


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 1, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> tester dudes
> 
> At this point this is much more exciting than the ladies.
> 
> ...


Ah the eighties. What a party. Badass.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 1, 2015)

Temple of Larry
trim run shatter


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> Love that last pic,that's the way to do it..


Right, looks like a pollen bukkake in there lol.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 1, 2015)

So this SSDD is still drying but I put a couple lil buds outside of the dry box so I could get a lil taste.. It's so hard to describe though, its SUPER earthy and sweet but their is an underlying funk that is just so interesting it leterally makes my mouth water and defeats the cottonmouth!

No berries but there is a bitterness that is almost reminiscent of straight black kona coffee. I'm toking up the sample as I type so it's kind of progressing.. Juniper berries!! THAT is what I am tasting! Juniper berries and strong acrid bitter earth. Wow. It's even smooth dried this way. I can't wait til she is done, one or two more days and I'll start the trim job.

Deeply relaxing and instantly satisfying. It makes my lungs feel like there is a menthol component, but it I'm not detecting it in the taste. I keep sinking into the chair further and further. Indica with a really nice head surprisingly, must be a factor in why she's so popular. I'm in love.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 1, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> So this SSDD is still drying but I put a couple lil buds outside of the dry box so I could get a lil taste.. It's so hard to describe though, its SUPER earthy and sweet but their is an underlying funk that is just so interesting it leterally makes my mouth water and defeats the cottonmouth!
> 
> No berries but there is a bitterness that is almost reminiscent of straight black kona coffee. I'm toking up the sample as I type so it's kind of progressing.. Juniper berries!! THAT is what I am tasting! Juniper berries and strong acrid bitter earth. Wow. It's even smooth dried this way. I can't wait til she is done, one or two more days and I'll start the trim job.
> 
> Deeply relaxing and instantly satisfying. It makes my lungs feel like there is a menthol component, but it I'm not detecting it in the taste. I keep sinking into the chair further and further. Indica with a really nice head surprisingly, must be a factor in why she's so popular. I'm in love.


Would it be fair to say you some how got some bubba kush shining through with that coffee flavor then?? Just speculation.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 1, 2015)

http://www.seedsman.com/en/goji-og-regular-seeds


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 1, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Would it be fair to say you some how got some bubba kush shining through with that coffee flavor then?? Just speculation.


I have no idea since I have never had bubba kush ever. I do know that towards the ass end of the bowl it has such a bitter coffee flavor that if feels like I was just chewing on coffee beans! It's almost too much. Edit: It even blows the funk out of the water!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 1, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> http://www.seedsman.com/en/goji-og-regular-seeds


 $95!! That's a bit much. I just got mine from svoc for $76. They still had a couple packs a day or two ago.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 1, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> $95!! That's a bit much. I just got mine from svoc for $76. They still had a couple packs a day or two ago.


It is a bit pricey but well worth it. I would pay it anytime and it does sound like you got some Bubba coming from your SSDD. Good shit bro I'm dropping a few of those in water sunday. All the fuss going on with those I must see wassup


----------



## TheHermit (Apr 2, 2015)

Chopped a blood orange f2 earlier today. 73 days flower. This one has a little bit of an orange smell going on. I think I might attempt a reveg since I never bothered to take a clone.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> It is a bit pricey but well worth it. I would pay it anytime and it does sound like you got some Bubba coming from your SSDD. Good shit bro I'm dropping a few of those in water sunday. All the fuss going on with those I must see wassup


I've smoked one and vaped one, now i just finished a jay. This weed takes me way way back to the beginning. It's like smoking killer haze and ungodly hashplant at the same time. I keep catching myself giggling a bit here and there and I feel like anewbis. Haha this is cool. Pop the whole pack and buy two more!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 2, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Chopped a blood orange f2 earlier today. 73 days flower. This one has a little bit of an orange smell going on. I think I might attempt a reveg since I never bothered to take a clone.View attachment 3386413
> 
> View attachment 3386414
> 
> ...


I love the knobby shaped nug structure. She looks tasty! Good job, let us know how the smoke turns out.


----------



## TheHermit (Apr 2, 2015)

Will do. The mother I used yielded better, but this one has denser buds.


----------



## petlar (Apr 2, 2015)

the hermit she's a stunner bravo


----------



## torontoke (Apr 2, 2015)

Apollo 13 x snow lotus 
Day 56 looking yummy
Couple more days is all i can wait to chop these babies.


----------



## genuity (Apr 2, 2015)

Around 7 weeks flower...mothers milk
  
Looks like 5 more weeks to go..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> Around 7 weeks flower...mothers milk
> View attachment 3386763
> View attachment 3386765
> Looks like 5 more weeks to go..


 Sexy as fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 2, 2015)

@genuity, stop making me want more beans!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 2, 2015)

torontoke said:


> View attachment 3386649 Apollo 13 x snow lotus
> Day 56 looking yummy
> Couple more days is all i can wait to chop these babies.


Nice. If you can't wait, take a branch and let the rest finish up. That high should be uplifting .


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> Around 7 weeks flower...mothers milk
> View attachment 3386763
> View attachment 3386765
> Looks like 5 more weeks to go..


Well if she goes another five that will be one monster cola... been epic watching this run. Finish is going to be fantastic.


----------



## genuity (Apr 2, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well if she goes another five that will be one monster cola... been epic watching this run. Finish is going to be fantastic.


I'm very happy I let the "mutants" grow,they are doing so good,and really looks like they may finish faster..


----------



## BadInfluence (Apr 2, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> http://www.seedsman.com/en/goji-og-regular-seeds


Bloody hell they also have Apollo 11 genius in stock. And SSDD. And they accept bitcoins. I must be hallucinating.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 2, 2015)

BadInfluence said:


> Bloody hell they also have Apollo 11 genius in stock. And SSDD. And they accept bitcoins. I must be hallucinating.


I'm broke as fuck  There was Prayer Temple Freebies or something when I added it to my cart for fun! :O

Hopefully lots of RIU members snag em all up so I can see all the beautiful grows


----------



## calicat (Apr 2, 2015)

_Interesting I guess gen's pictures are way too bomb for me to view. Just shows image box and jpeg  ._


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 2, 2015)

calicat said:


> _Interesting I guess gen's pictures are way too bomb for me to view. Just shows image box and jpeg  ._


all those sticky trichomes clogged up them there internet pipes.


----------



## genuity (Apr 2, 2015)

calicat said:


> _Interesting I guess gen's pictures are way too bomb for me to view. Just shows image box and jpeg  ._


Not good...I'll try and fix that right up.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 2, 2015)

whats up folks I got a buddah hand that turned purple its weird I didn't think this plant had it in it but ne ways got sum more Bodhi tester already popped a shit ton,i did 5 godhead 5 mountain temple 5 tk x white gold x pipeline hash plant and afkan x goldstar I don't know a whole lot about these so if anybody has any info feel free to let me know, thanks


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 2, 2015)

dats a lot of pollen


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 3, 2015)

calicat said:


> _Interesting I guess gen's pictures are way too bomb for me to view. Just shows image box and jpeg  ._


I have that happen pretty often only for it to later show up. Not sure if it is my anti virus blocking odd pics at odd times but I know exactly how this feels lol.


----------



## calicat (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks MH that Prolly is the case with me but hard to tell because I have not got my mult response tab restored lol.


----------



## calicat (Apr 3, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> whats up folks I got





bigworm6969 said:


> whats up folks I got a buddah hand that turned purple its weird I didn't think this plant had it in it but ne ways got sum more Bodhi tester already popped a shit ton,i did 5 godhead 5 mountain temple 5 tk x white gold x pipeline hash plant and afkan x goldstar I don't know a whole lot about these so if anybody has any info feel free to let me know, thanks


not weird at all. Snow lotus recessive expression Is purpling if environment conducive for that to occur. That comes from blockhead.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 3, 2015)

thanks calicat, im must have been super stoned cause I do know that, buddah hand is looking to be a great plant lots of frost and is going to be a good yielder


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 3, 2015)

Prayer tower #3 smells like diarrhea I usually like weird and funky smelling strains, but this is too much as I sit here trimming it. Hopefully that goes away with a good cure


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 3, 2015)

Got any pics of the Prayer towers pre chop? And I figure this is the Prayer Tower Sativa, not Indica? I got a couple prayer tower indicas I am still waiting to show sex.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 3, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Prayer tower #3 smells like diarrhea


LOL! That's unfortunate


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Prayer tower #3 smells like diarrhea I usually like weird and funky smelling strains, but this is too much as I sit here trimming it. Hopefully that goes away with a good cure
> View attachment 3387468


What is she supposed to smell like?

I'm not getting anything powder milk...yet,from these mothers milk,but I'm for sure getting og stank,with a funk,that I see transition to some type of sour milk type smell..mmmmm


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 3, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> Got any pics of the Prayer towers pre chop? And I figure this is the Prayer Tower Sativa, not Indica? I got a couple prayer tower indicas I am still waiting to show sex.


They are the sativa ones I don't have any pre chop pictures. I will try to post pics of a couple of the others as I chop them. Decent strain by the looks.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> What is she supposed to smell like?
> 
> I'm not getting anything powder milk...yet,from these mothers milk,but I'm for sure getting og stank,with a funk,that I see transition to some type of sour milk type smell..mmmmm


Yeah that's what I got in the mothers milk as well, if you have a pheno that has similar bud structure to GSC forum cut that is some of the most fantastic smelling weed I've ever encountered.

The above diarrhea smelling strain is prayer tower however.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 3, 2015)

meh.. those fuckers... I just went down to the dispensary and they sold out of the goji and SSDD earlier THAT DAY.
damnit...
anyways
got a pack of
blue tara, elephant tranq, and pineapple hashplant (finally a good hashplant!)
so, give me 6 months or so, and we will see what we can do.


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 3, 2015)

B - please stop releasing so many strains. our children need to go to college. well, at least mine. you're making it tough. scholarship kush??


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 3, 2015)

For sure! It's so hard to save up money. I really am about done, just got a few more packs to get. Then hopefully B will take a break from new releases for a couple months... but I know that isn't going to happen. I am just glad to get caught up and have what I have. 

Pics would be appreciated on the Prayer Towers. They really peak my interest. I really think this strain has some potential. I really think with the right pheno I could get a huge yielding lemon smelling girl that has a great sativa high. From what I have read. Only seen a few pics tho. I Just ordered another pack of Prayer tower indica, and also 1 of prayer tower sativa.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 4, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Yeah that's what I got in the mothers milk as well, if you have a pheno that has similar bud structure to GSC forum cut that is some of the most fantastic smelling weed I've ever encountered.
> 
> The above diarrhea smelling strain is prayer tower however.


Dude I sure hope that gets better too sounds nasty in a bad way. Just trimmed some other gear that made my house smell like cat piss. Awful. Five days down the line it smells great though.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 4, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> For sure! It's so hard to save up money. I really am about done, just got a few more packs to get. Then hopefully B will take a break from new releases for a couple months... but I know that isn't going to happen. I am just glad to get caught up and have what I have.
> 
> Pics would be appreciated on the Prayer Towers. They really peak my interest. I really think this strain has some potential. I really think with the right pheno I could get a huge yielding lemon smelling girl that has a great sativa high. From what I have read. Only seen a few pics tho. I Just ordered another pack of Prayer tower indica, and also 1 of prayer tower sativa.


I did not find his tower of Power that he described nor did I find any lemon smells. Out of 6 female plants I found 3 that look real nice and he rest just look ok. I will post pics of the others tonite when I get back to trimming.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 4, 2015)

i didn't like the smell of the prayer tower nor the taste. the smoke was decent. it was a pretty plant while in flower; just something that wasn't going to find its way back into my rotation.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 4, 2015)

So my Headtrip girl is definitely starting to smell like a bunch of Hersheys chocolate. Its a pretty interesting smell, I didn't get anything close to this when I grew out some Chocolate Chunk. When you lean in and smell the flowers you get a nice dark chocolate aroma but when you touch the flowers it gives off a super sweet funk, almost like a bunch of candy but with a little bit of sour funk to it. I can't wait to sample some of this!


----------



## COGrown (Apr 4, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i didn't like the smell of the prayer tower nor the taste. the smoke was decent. it was a pretty plant while in flower; just something that wasn't going to find its way back into my rotation.





Moderndayhippy said:


> I did not find his tower of Power that he described nor did I find any lemon smells. Out of 6 female plants I found 3 that look real nice and he rest just look ok. I will post pics of the others tonite when I get back to trimming.


For what its worth, I found a lemon candy prayer tower. I don't think this cross is as good as the Buddha's hand, and I've done both. Did you each do the sativa or indica versions? The sativa was the first release, and the one I grew.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 4, 2015)

COGrown said:


> For what its worth, I found a lemon candy prayer tower. I don't think this cross is as good as the Buddha's hand, and I've done both. Did you each do the sativa or indica versions? The sativa was the first release, and the one I grew.


Mine is the sativa version as well. Prayer tower #4The yield is much lower than the mothers milk I just finished and smell isn't as good. I have a hard time imagining it will compete in potency so probably not a rotation caliber strain.


----------



## King Blunt (Apr 4, 2015)

@Moderndayhippy how long did she take? And by the looks, she was not fun to trim? Kinda bummin me out on the reviews, as I was gonna pop my whole pack of PT to search for the TOWER of POWER pheno..... let us know how she cures up. Is there any breeding potential in her sativa qualities?


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 4, 2015)

prayer tower: 


think she was leaning toward the sativa side. i can't find a picture of her that i know it's her and done.


----------



## King Blunt (Apr 4, 2015)

How long did she take Undercover? What did the cured out smell end up being like and how was the buzz? Curious cause these were next up on my list to pop along with two Lee Roy freebies


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 4, 2015)

let me preface my comment by stating SSDD is a hard act to follow; i ran it pretty much from seed 12/12 (maybe had a week or so veg, i don't remember) and was surprised that the high was meh. i didn't like the smell, and if i recall correctly, she had a lemon thing going on which would be cool if you like that flavor in your cannabis. a keeper could be found, i'm sure, just not the one i ran.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 4, 2015)

King Blunt said:


> @Moderndayhippy how long did she take? And by the looks, she was not fun to trim? Kinda bummin me out on the reviews, as I was gonna pop my whole pack of PT to search for the TOWER of POWER pheno..... let us know how she cures up. Is there any breeding potential in her sativa qualities?


It took close to ten weeks and yeah not the best to trim. I have never done any breeding and haven't smoked it yet to get a gauge on the high so can't answer that.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 5, 2015)

SSDD finally all dry and ready for a trim!
I'll report bback once I'm done and rested


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 5, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> SSDD finally all dry and ready for a trim!View attachment 3388623
> I'll report bback once I'm done and rested


that's shit is awesome


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 5, 2015)

That is a bummer to hear on the the Prayer Tower disappointments. The couple I popped are the Prayer Tower Indicas. I will probably only get 1-2 girls but guess I will see what I think of them before I go popping anymore. It sounds like the appy comes strong in that cross if there aren't very many lemon smells. From what I read the Prayer tower indica isn't really indica either, it is still a sativa it just grows a little more like an indica then the other (different cut from same strain). 

I really need to pick up a couple Mothers Milk before they are all gone. Every time I have tried to order them they either don't come in or end up sold out. That is one that I really do want. Maybe I will just try a couple strawberry milk beans those are Nepali x Instant Karma instead of Nepali x Appy. Still haven't seen much on the Instant Karma (Pre 98 Bubba x Sour Diesel IBL) but from what I have seen and the parents themselves looks like a great dad to have.


----------



## ActionHanks (Apr 5, 2015)

@Doc
Where are you seeing Instany Karma crosses? The Vault? IK is one of if not my favorite Bodhi lineage...


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 5, 2015)

Yea, that is where I picked them up. There isn't any in right now. Keep your eyes posted on here and I will try to let ya know when they drop anymore IK crosses. I got IK x Nepali OG, and IK x Kudra. Both of their names are Strawberry Milk, and Bandaloop . 

Have you ran any IK crosses? And if so what did you like about them?

Edited to add- There was also IK x GSC called Strange Love but I didn't pick that one up.


----------



## ActionHanks (Apr 5, 2015)

Haha ive run strange love 3 seperate times since 2013. The nugs are DENSE and the yield is quite fair especially for a gsc cross which leads me to believe other hybrids could be real heavy weights.

Aside from the yield, it hits with a great balanced high, and it has this very "greasy/oily" terp thing going on for it in late bloom. Similar to breederboutqu's Dog Og. Wonder what thats all about.


EDIT: I did some testers, kudra x g13hp. Frostiest plant i have ever grown. Not really sure what kudra is, but my testers smell mixed sour candies. Youre in for a treat with that bandaloop


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 5, 2015)

Smoke report on Le Pew (Purple Unicorn x Yo Mama 2).. Buds were large but not nearly as dense as #1, but as they dried they didn't lose much volume and broke down in the beautiful swollen calyxes that we all love.. Picked on day 56, I'm sure if I would have let it go another week or two it would have added some weight..

Forgive me for not being one to taste a bunch of different fruits and crazy smells.. the smell was similar to a couple of the RKU I brought down.. a sort of rubber, eraser smell that was actually more pleasant to me than RKU.. There was a definite skunk type smell that mellowed to a "kush" smell (please forgive me, I know I would hate to see that in a smoke report but I swear that is the best word I can come up with to describe it... Not the lemon/lime of OG but that good kush smell) after a few weeks in the jar.. The high is right up there with my Goji and it also had that similar lilac purple I have gotten out of the Goji a few times..


And I'll try to get a few pics of Le Pews sister Purple Unicorn x Yo Mama #1 up today or tomorrow.. Took down on day 70.. So purple it is almost chocolate brown.. Nice small dense buds


----------



## COGrown (Apr 5, 2015)

Just going to throw this out there, but there is definitely a reason *many *breeders encourage giving their plants a 50+ day veg period. If you think that you are going to experience a plant's full potential growing 12/12 from seed you are mistaken, plants do not perform to their maximum capabilities unless they are allowed to veg until they are at least showing preflowers, and many breeders would encourage you to keep them in veg longer than that. You might get them to finish faster than that, but unless you are growing some serious 6+ week transition tropical sativas, you are just going to end up getting inferior plants this way. You won't achieve that kind of potential until subsequent clone runs. You'll get a good idea of the capabilities of a plant, but as far as things like true terpene profile and potential potency, you just won't see it like you will if you induce flowering in _mature_ female plants.


----------



## calicat (Apr 5, 2015)

In addition to your thorough post Cogrown, waiting for vegetation maturation to occur allows the most finicky strains adapt better to one's environment . Once that is achieved potential hermaphroditism can decrease.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 5, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Just going to throw this out there, but there is definitely a reason *many *breeders encourage giving their plants a 50+ day veg period. If you think that you are going to experience a plant's full potential growing 12/12 from seed you are mistaken, plants do not perform to their maximum capabilities unless they are allowed to veg until they are at least showing preflowers, and many breeders would encourage you to keep them in veg longer than that. You might get them to finish faster than that, but unless you are growing some serious 6+ week transition tropical sativas, you are just going to end up getting inferior plants this way. You won't achieve that kind of potential until subsequent clone runs. You'll get a good idea of the capabilities of a plant, but as far as things like true terpene profile and potential potency, you just won't see it like you will if you induce flowering in _mature_ female plants.


\

Interesting, my experience with 12/12 from seed is different but I've only grown a limited amount of stains so I feel I can't speak with certainty... yet . Once the current run is done I'll have grown a few strains 12/12 from seed and will be able to give a better judgement. I wish I had testing available to me, I would be very interested to test my 12/12 from seed Fireballs against the clones after a reveg.

I'm going to be compiling some information for a 12/12 from seed thread, it's going to take me a while I want to get some more grows done. Also going to force me to get way better at writing shit down 



calicat said:


> In addition to your thorough post Cogrown, waiting for vegetation maturation to occur allows the most finicky strains adapt better to one's environment . Once that is achieved potential hermaphroditism can decrease.


Also very interesting stuff, I haven't encountered a herm 12/12 from seed yet, but like I said about the # of plants has been very limited so far.

You guys probably run what I do in a year in a month  Going to book mark these posts for future reference so that 5 minutes after this damn Love Triangle bowl I don't forget what I read


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 5, 2015)

As always great input being thrown around these parts, FY!

This SSDD is smelling and tasting sooo damn good! Sour berries and coffee-diesel or choco-diesel, I can't decide yet. If only some of you peeps lived closer.. Oh well, a kat can dream. Happy Easter Y'all!!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 5, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> As always great input being thrown around these parts, FY!
> 
> This SSDD is smelling and tasting sooo damn good! Sour berries and coffee-diesel or choco-diesel, I can't decide yet. If only some of you peeps lived closer.. Oh well, a kat can dream. Happy Easter Y'all!!!


Your ssdd pics made me send more money to svoc yesterday to get a pack of it and goji og lol.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 5, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Your ssdd pics made me send more money to svoc yesterday to get a pack of it and goji og lol.


Great choice, I sent away for the goji the other day.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 5, 2015)

I am glad to hear your experience with IK, Bodhi said the Kudra was like a greener Grandaddy Purple. I really wanna pop those Bandaloops but I am not going to until I can either F2 them or pick up a 2nd pack. Got plenty of others to run for now anyway. 

blowincherrypie .. Are these testers current? That sounds like one amazing cross I'd buy 2-3 packs of right now. I really hope they get released. I can't wait to see the pics on these too. I have wanted the RKU for awhile, wish they were still around. 

And I would agree with the 12/12 from seed thing. I almost said something myself but let it go. I like to make sure my plants are mature before flowering them out. They also seem to finish quicker this way too. What I mean is, the more mature they are the quicker they will transition into flowering - like how a clone will usually flower a few days quicker then the seed. This is something I can't say with for certainty tho on quality, as I haven't ever ran 12/12 from seed. Just from what others have said, and the little differences I have seen in a plant with little veg compared to one that is big and mature.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 5, 2015)

Ya testers are recent.. Here are a few pics of the Purple Unicorn x Yo Mama 1


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 5, 2015)

You have me all excited for those! Did you find any problems at all? If not B will probably release them. If so, maybe he will pass them out as freebies. Not sure whatever happened to Road Kill Unicorn, and why it isn't made anymore. Guess I need to look it up.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> You have me all excited for those! Did you find any problems at all? If not B will probably release them. If so, maybe he will pass them out as freebies. Not sure whatever happened to Road Kill Unicorn, and why it isn't made anymore. Guess I need to look it up.


Dont know if he still has the mom or not as he let a lot of his moms go to make room for new stuff. I believe I saw where he said he can get stuff he let go back so if enough people want it he my be able to make it. I know I would love to have them myself


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 5, 2015)

That is what I figured, actually figured he lost it when he lost a lot of stuff due to the heatwave when someone else was taking care of his clones. I never heard of him letting any moms go, something I would hate to do myself. He has a hell of a lineup. But the reason I didn't figure that anymore was these testers are using the mom. So that wouldn't make any sense if they are on these recent testers?

Edited to add - If I had to take a guess I would say they showed some hermies and Bodhi probably stopped making them since he tends to stop any releases that show problems. And that is probably why he switched up the male to see if it could be changed in testing others? May be wrong. Either way I wish he would make the originals again, I don't care if a random hermie pops up. I have heard nothing but good from RKU


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> That is what I figured, actually figured he lost it when he lost a lot of stuff due to the heatwave when someone else was taking care of his clones. I never heard of him letting any moms go, something I would hate to do myself. He has a hell of a lineup. But the reason I didn't figure that anymore was these testers are using the mom. So that wouldn't make any sense if they are on these recent testers?
> 
> Edited to add - If I had to take a guess I would say they showed some hermies and Bodhi probably stopped making them since he tends to stop any releases that show problems. And that is probably why he switched up the male to see if it could be changed in testing others? May be wrong. Either way I wish he would make the originals again, I don't care if a random hermie pops up. I have heard nothing but good from RKU


I remember him saying something about letting moms go when somebody asked about Strawberry Cough. Said he let it go for other stuff but can get it back anytime that why I said that. Those testers are using a RKU female I was thinking maybe he didn't have the Purple Unicorn mom but its something to poke around and see. I know he's on a mission for 2015 so keep expecting great things


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2015)

*Chem 3 x 88g13/hp

#2*






*#5*






14 days in already so frosty!!! Cant wait for the finish line. More to come


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *Chem 3 x 88g13/hp
> 
> #2*
> 
> ...



Nice. Are those seedlings? Or clones from seedlings? Either way looking nice so far.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Nice. Are those seedlings? Or clones from seedlings? Either way looking nice so far.


These are from the seeds. I have clones of the 5 females I got from the 10 that was popped. They all will get ran again as they all are funky and a few a very frosty at this point so yea things are looking great. 3 different phenos for sure so we shall see what comes from these


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 5, 2015)

I didn't know it was an RKU mom, he listed it as a Purple Unicorn. I do hope he can do some sort of cross with it this year. I want a nice colorful strain.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> I didn't know it was an RKU mom, he listed it as a Purple Unicorn. I do hope he can do some sort of cross with it this year. I want a nice colorful strain.


Never mind bro I'm tripping is was Purple Unicorn so he should be able to make them. I would like something with color and potent from him too. I'm sure there will be something out there


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 6, 2015)

It's all good. I'm happy he still has the mom either way, that means he may do a limited release of RKU again at some point for those wanting a pack. For now I am gonna give some CSI Humboldt stuff a try for colors. Anyone got any other suggestions for a nice potent strain that actually shows some purple or blue colors?


----------



## King Blunt (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey all you Bodhi runners, was just wondering how I can order from GLG as I live in a lame af state haha. They ask for a medical #.... is there a wayaround this? I wanna order some SSDD and Cherry hashplant....


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 6, 2015)

I got one super lanky HAOG x 88g13 I really freaking hope this ones female, 3 males so far. I've been having really good female ratios lately and paid the price on these ones I guess 

Synergy 12/12 fs updateroo
   

smells coming off it are sweet at first that goes into a spiceyness. Weird smelling plant so far.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 6, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> It's all good. I'm happy he still has the mom either way, that means he may do a limited release of RKU again at some point for those wanting a pack. For now I am gonna give some CSI Humboldt stuff a try for colors. Anyone got any other suggestions for a nice potent strain that actually shows some purple or blue colors?


RKU was nice and all but I would take this cross from what I've gotten so far.. If/when this drops I have a feeling it will rank right up there.. 

I have a Chem4 x hashplant about 4-5 weeks flowering I can't take a decent pic of yet due to being under the older "redish" LED.. I had some problems getting it to revert to veg after initially sexing so I have probably twice as many buds but nothing that even remotely resembles a cola.. Rock hard, frosty as all get out, and while not the most stanky of the Bodhi I've had the pleasure of running it has a very nice, very sweet smell..

So while I love the color of the Purple Unicorn x Yo Mama #1, unless it is that one hitter KO, "Le Pew" is considered the keeper because of smell and yield.. I think I'm going to start a tester thread and run the rest of the PU x YM pack and then work on the C4 x hashplant instead of half n half so I can give better results instead of them being all spread out.. The thread will be open to all testers, I just have a feeling it will make everything easier..


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Apr 6, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> It's all good. I'm happy he still has the mom either way, that means he may do a limited release of RKU again at some point for those wanting a pack. For now I am gonna give some CSI Humboldt stuff a try for colors. Anyone got any other suggestions for a nice potent strain that actually shows some purple or blue colors?


Strawberry Sour Diesel from Devils Harvest turns deep purple starting at wk 4. Great strawberry flavor as well.


----------



## COGrown (Apr 6, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> It's all good. I'm happy he still has the mom either way, that means he may do a limited release of RKU again at some point for those wanting a pack. For now I am gonna give some CSI Humboldt stuff a try for colors. Anyone got any other suggestions for a nice potent strain that actually shows some purple or blue colors?


Its not for everyone, but Sannie's Killing Fields has some amazing colors, and there are extremely potent pink and blue phenotypes. However, the high is 100% electrifying and energetic sativa with no stoniness, sleepiness, or couchlock. From Bodhi, any of the Snow Lotus crosses can throw exotic colors, and if it is paired with a purple, pink, or blue female then you are basically guaranteed to see some colorful ladies. I'm running some Peyote Purple and Blue Magoo BX2 from Cannabiogen and Dynasty respectively, and while they are still in veg there are a couple plants from both that have the kind of extremely bold coloration and colorful stem variegation that often indicate multicolored flowers.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 6, 2015)

Giant Steps... Anything Mendo from Gage will go all kaleidoscopic... Mendo Montage and MQ crosses without fail...


----------



## calicat (Apr 6, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> It's all good. I'm happy he still has the mom either way, that means he may do a limited release of RKU again at some point for those wanting a pack. For now I am gonna give some CSI Humboldt stuff a try for colors. Anyone got any other suggestions for a nice potent strain that actually shows some purple or blue colors?


Surprisingly Grimace Og from Archive Seeds hits hard and tastes wonderful. I'd have to get back to you on this one haven't gone through pack would be Big City Lights from Norstar Genetics..Gooeybreeders Dark Desire is in it and quite sexy. Norstar has other potential color changers with accompanying potency In their lineup.


----------



## COGrown (Apr 6, 2015)

calicat said:


> Surprisingly Grimace Og from Archive Seeds hits hard and tastes wonderful. I'd have to get back to you on this one haven't gone through pack would be Big City Lights from Norstar Genetics..Gooeybreeders Dark Desire is in it and quite sexy. Norstar has other potential color changers with accompanying potency In their lineup.


Not that surprising, I think the urkel clone is phenomenal, and definitely better than the grape ape cut or most of the GDP I've had. Only other purple indicas that are on that level are the Seattle purple kush and the sr71 purple kush.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 6, 2015)

holy crap, so normally I soak my magic beans in lukewarm water for 24 hrs prior to planting, well after 13 hrs 8 out of the 12 I have soaking have "oystered" (you know, when the seeds crack a smile at ya, looks like an oyster..)
So I had to make time this morning to plant them, that's insane, I've never seen seeds crack so fast.
Goin with 6 pineapple-hashplant (88g13/hp X xj 13) Gotta love those genetics by the way... drool...
and 6 tranquil elephantizer
Leaves me with a pack of 11 blue taras, and 6 of the freebie pink-lotus'
don't mind the greasemonkey-hand


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 6, 2015)

Good to know, I think I may find something in what I have coming then. I have Burkle (urkel clone x bubba kush) and Purple dogbud (Urkel x Chem 91). My decisions were based off just a little research, don't know a whole lot about purples. But I do love the chem 91 hybrids and figured it may be similar to fantasy island on some phenos.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 6, 2015)

I got my first Bodhi going. A GOG,A11,and a BMxNL#5 babies about 2 weeks in.
Very vigorous and nearly twice as big as 3 other fems,diff breeders in the tent. All 3 Bodhi are equal in size,healthy.
The Goji had a fused tri-leaf like a duckfoot on one side. She now has 5 blade leafs that are symmetrical.
I peeked in 4 or 5 days ago and the Goji was bent at the stem at the top of the soil.
Laying down but curling up towards the light. I made a mound of fresh soil around her stem
and propped her up with a water bottle. She's straightening up a bit now.
So I was just reading the entry for Goji on seed finder and some guy has a list of pheno's ,one being
the 'strawberry cream cheese' pheno he calls "floppy" because of the growth characteristics.
Maybe I have this pheno? Anyone had horizontal growing Goji's?


----------



## DustyNugs (Apr 6, 2015)

Finally getting things dialed in for these summer grow conditions. Heat's been killing me since I didn't prepare in time. The Tiger's Milk #2 that I posted last time is a really nice plant, definitely a good smoke. It just disappoints me because it's not Bubba tasting at all. It has a very subtle chem/hash kind of smell and taste. All three of my SSDD girls have more of a Bubba/Dirt/Coffee/Hash thing going on.

Out of the three Tiger's Milk beans I popped, I've got two females. TM#3 is in flower now, laying on the frost and smelling like peaches. Similar to my mango/diesel Golden Triangle #1

Speaking of... I've been running GT#1 for nearly a year now. I've had some good runs, some not so good runs but it always teaches me something new. Finally moving into bigger pots, fewer plants and producing some amazing results.

7 gallon Golden Triangle #1 Monster

I'm so damn excited because this is what she does in a 3 gal, under 1000 watt



In case you couldn't see in the other pictures, the fan leaves are FROSTED to the tip!



I seriously just wanna eat this piece...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 6, 2015)

King Blunt said:


> Hey all you Bodhi runners, was just wondering how I can order from GLG as I live in a lame af state haha. They ask for a medical #.... is there a wayaround this? I wanna order some SSDD and Cherry hashplant....


I keep reading that they ship anywhere but I was asked for a rec # when I registered. Im in a lame state too but, I have a card. My nerve issues require a lot of smoke to give me a quality of life that I can enjoy, so luckily I was able to use the address of my family condo in Cali and found a doc that understood my situation, and poof I'm "legal". My GLG package should arrive in the morning.


----------



## Lysemith, Lowkey (Apr 6, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> I got my first Bodhi going. A GOG,A11,and a BMxNL#5 babies about 2 weeks in.
> Very vigorous and nearly twice as big as 3 other fems,diff breeders in the tent. All 3 Bodhi are equal in size,healthy.
> The Goji had a fused tri-leaf like a duckfoot on one side. She now has 5 blade leafs that are symmetrical.
> I peeked in 4 or 5 days ago and the Goji was bent at the stem at the top of the soil.
> ...


Yeah I do, she goes thirteen weeks lol. But she's a magical plant, good produced if you treat her well, and phenomenal sativa high


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 7, 2015)

Dusty Nugs she looks beautiful. You are doing the right thing by going with bigger pots. I used to always run 5 gallon buckets, but now I keep moving up to bigger smart pots. Started out with 7's then went to 10's, now on 15's for last couple rounds. The more root space the better in my opinion. As long as you veg for 3-4 weeks then they can benefit from it, maybe even less for Sativas that like to grow a lot in flower. Plants tend to do a lot better for me with enough root space to grow.


----------



## TheHermit (Apr 7, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I keep reading that they ship anywhere but I was asked for a rec # when I registered. Im in a lame state too but, I have a card. My nerve issues require a lot of smoke to give me a quality of life that I can enjoy, so luckily I was able to use the address of my family condo in Cali and found a doc that understood my situation, and poof I'm "legal". My GLG package should arrive in the morning.


I am curious about this as well. Has anyone on here ordered from them that lives in a non med state? Or should I not ask that. I don't want to help draw negative attention.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 7, 2015)

I believe you need to send them a copy of your drivers license if you live in a non med state. I was going to order from them and would have quite a few times if it wasn't for this. It really bugs me being in a non med state and having them have my info on file there. I don't mind quite as much for the overseas companies like attitude but it just seems a little close to home. If they were to ever get in trouble for anything I don't know how your safety could be guaranteed. I really wish they didn't require you to send a copy of it.


----------



## TheHermit (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks for the answer. I imagine they would have to be quite careful running a stateside bank. Hopefully it will be legal in my state in the next year or so. I guess I can hold off for now. I still have plenty of seeds to go through.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 7, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Thanks for the answer. I imagine they would have to be quite careful running a stateside bank. Hopefully it will be legal in my state in the next year or so. I guess I can hold off for now. I still have plenty of seeds to go through.


My reasoning for just sending the info is that it is perfectly legal to own the seeds for collecting and having a dl# on file proves little about why one would make an order in the first place. The times they are a changing, soon this won't matter at all. (Practicing giving my wife excuses to let me grow again..)


----------



## ActionHanks (Apr 7, 2015)

Thats a bummer GLG has tons of great stock too. Guess its the vault or overseas, and something about the vault makes me personally uneasy, but i havent heard or seen any complaints yet.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 7, 2015)

ActionHanks said:


> Thats a bummer GLG has tons of great stock too. Guess its the vault or overseas, and something about the vault makes me personally uneasy, but i havent heard or seen any complaints yet.


I think what gives you the willies is having to send the cash through the mail. But I am over that now because not having to worry about customs trumps worrying about money making it there. Plus not many other banks give you a whole pack of bodhi as a freebie. Bottom line is I have done the pros/cons of svoc vs overseas banks and the customs is always the deal breaker.


----------



## calicat (Apr 7, 2015)

Never tried it myself yet. But hasn't SVOC been accepting gift cards/debit cards lately natro?


----------



## Scotch089 (Apr 7, 2015)

Just got myself another pack of ssdd and gogi. Score! 4 packs of each left natro!


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 7, 2015)

calicat said:


> Never tried it myself yet. But hasn't SVOC been accepting gift cards/debit cards lately natro?


Not really sure about the debit cards, but in the stock uodate I got from them it did mention gift cards. Idk how that works though if you make a order on their site or what. 
I do know the freebies they just got in sound killer. Some herijuana x good medicine and nl #6x appalachia


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 7, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> Just got myself another pack of ssdd and gogi. Score! 4 packs of each left natro!


Nice grab scotch, where at?


----------



## Scotch089 (Apr 7, 2015)

Midweek song. Takes whatever card you want just have to call and unlock it for international use. And guaranteed shipping, never ordered from them so I will let you know how it goes. 

Almost grabbed some blue Tara to cross with the ssdd but need to play it smart with the bills ($$) right now


----------



## calicat (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm assuming its any of those gift cards you can get at gas stations, big box chain retail stores etc. You purchase one and add funds that have a cap for lets say 500 bones. Load what ya need for HNamigo to fill your order then send it to him and wallah no cash sent via USPS. Maybe that is how it works?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 7, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> Midweek song. Takes whatever card you want just have to call and unlock it for international use. And guaranteed shipping, never ordered from them so I will let you know how it goes.
> 
> Almost grabbed some blue Tara to cross with the ssdd but need to play it smart with the bills ($$) right now


I've ordered from Midweeksong recently, got my pack of SSDD from there. 100% legit took my MasterCard with no troubles. Didn't have to call to get international use either. They just restocked a lot of Bodhi too. They have a rep here on this forum and they're always giving out discount codes. They are sponsoring the Solo Cup Comp too so just shows you they are legit and apart of the community.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 7, 2015)

calicat said:


> I'm assuming its any of those gift cards you can get at gas stations, big box chain retail stores etc. You purchase one and add funds that have a cap for lets say 500 bones. Load what ya need for HNamigo to fill your order then send it to him and wallah no cash sent via USPS. Maybe that is how it works?


Yes I think that's what they mean but I'm not sure but I know they're not taking debit/credit card info for processing so I'm sure that's what it is. But my order from them I got a money order so if it is lost in the mail you will get it back. I never send cash to banks that will accept it cus Mail people get to feel all over it. I don't want anyone taking my cash out.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I've ordered from Midweeksong recently, got my pack of SSDD from there. 100% legit took my MasterCard with no troubles. Didn't have to call to get international use either. They just restocked a lot of Bodhi too. They have a rep here on this forum and they're always giving out discount codes. They are sponsoring the Solo Cup Comp too so just shows you they are legit and apart of the community.


Louis seems like a straight up dude. I emailed them about the goji and ssdd and he emailed me back quick and said he would email me as soon as they post them, which he did. Good prices to but I ended up just sending the cash to svoc because end of the day they are so close in the price that no shipping+freebies+no customs is what made my decision.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 7, 2015)

ActionHanks said:


> Thats a bummer GLG has tons of great stock too. Guess its the vault or overseas, and something about the vault makes me personally uneasy, but i havent heard or seen any complaints yet.


I have one for ya, volunteer jay is a wannabe and he keeps/passes around the bodhi freebs to his friends and doesn't give them out to bodhi custies as he should be doing.


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Apr 7, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Louis seems like a straight up dude. I emailed them about the goji and ssdd and he emailed me back quick and said he would email me as soon as they post them, which he did. Good prices to but I ended up just sending the cash to svoc because end of the day they are so close in the price that no shipping+freebies+no customs is what made my decision.


Whats does SVOC stand for? Been looking for a new place to get beans from other then Attitude. Thanks


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 7, 2015)

MyLittleGrundle said:


> Whats does SVOC stand for? Been looking for a new place to get beans from other then Attitude. Thanks


Seed vault of califorbia, just dont feel like typing it all put every time lol.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 7, 2015)

I never heard that Al, that is definitely not good for business. If I placed an order from them I would expect the freebies they say they will send. 

SVOC is Seed Vault of California. And from what I have seen yes, you can just send a gift card for the amount and he will take it. But I don't see any sense in loading up a gift card when you can just get a money order easier and guaranteed. I haven't even used one of those yet, I have probably placed close to 10 orders now and have always just sent cash in the mail. I do always ship USPS priority in flat rate envelopes, and I always put a few layers of paper or a couple envelopes around my money first so nobody can tell what is inside. 

Those freebies the NL6 x Appy, and Good Medicine x Herijuana, and also nigerian afghan f2 look interesting. I am mostly interested in the Nl6 x Appy, I don't know much about Nl6 compared to NL5 but if it is similar I think that could be a great cross. They aren't there currently, they won't be there for a few days when the restock arrives. I am sort of bummed on my last order I didn't get any freebies from them as I overnighted my order and they didn't run out of freebies for a couple days after that but I am guessing they just never filled my order until later. I have gotten so many freebies it isn't that big of a deal tho, just a bummer. But the vault is always good to me so it is hard to complain.


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you sir.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 7, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> I never heard that Al, that is definitely not good for business. If I placed an order from them I would expect the freebies they say they will send.
> 
> SVOC is Seed Vault of California. And from what I have seen yes, you can just send a gift card for the amount and he will take it. But I don't see any sense in loading up a gift card when you can just get a money order easier and guaranteed. I haven't even used one of those yet, I have probably placed close to 10 orders now and have always just sent cash in the mail. I do always ship USPS priority in flat rate envelopes, and I always put a few layers of paper or a couple envelopes around my money first so nobody can tell what is inside.
> 
> Those freebies the NL6 x Appy, and Good Medicine x Herijuana, and also nigerian afghan f2 look interesting. I am mostly interested in the Nl6 x Appy, I don't know much about Nl6 compared to NL5 but if it is similar I think that could be a great cross. They aren't there currently, they won't be there for a few days when the restock arrives. I am sort of bummed on my last order I didn't get any freebies from them as I overnighted my order and they didn't run out of freebies for a couple days after that but I am guessing they just never filled my order until later. I have gotten so many freebies it isn't that big of a deal tho, just a bummer. But the vault is always good to me so it is hard to complain.


Been hearing the same about Svoc giving freevies away and not to a Bodhi customers. Not good business at all and if Bodhi gets wind of this we might not be able to get Bodhi from them anymore. I hope this isn't true tho cus you can't beat the price and not having to worry about customs. Would be ashame not to be able to get them there anymore


----------



## calicat (Apr 7, 2015)

I would not be concerned about that scenario broski. There have been so many rumors concerning SVOC and Bodhi it's not even funny anymore. If B wanted to yank his wares from a distributor it would be based on truths rather than rumors.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 7, 2015)

Does anyone have a link to SVOC. My computer search will not bring it up. Just their instagram and some youtube videos. Cheers.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 7, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Does anyone have a link to SVOC. My computer search will not bring it up. Just their instagram and some youtube videos. Cheers.


Try holistic nursery. Honestly though not much on their site, get more info by emailing [email protected] for in stock strains and such.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 7, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Does anyone have a link to SVOC. My computer search will not bring it up. Just their instagram and some youtube videos. Cheers.


That's it everything is done through email if you want to know the stock list. They did have a website but I don't think they process orders through it anymore plus everything they have isn't listed on there but hydro already hooked you up with the email so there you go


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 7, 2015)

Awesome, thanks @hydro & a.james.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 7, 2015)

All I know is what happened to me is that I made sure to overnight my order and ask for the freebie. Dude said that only ppl that overnighted received the freebie... I then went IG surfing and found several ppl posting pics of green point and CSI packs with the bodhi freebies sitting next to them with no other bodhi in sight. The same posts specifically shout out jay for hooking it up special.. Rumor? I guess so because I am giving you third party testimony. It's nothing but a fact to me my friends. Much love


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 8, 2015)

Here we go! Just got my order from GLG. Huge list of Bodhi freebies to choose from by the way.

I picked up the Heaven Mountain and the Star Flight. I picked the Good Medicine X 88G13/HP for my freebie. (whole reason for the order since I was bamboozled by svoc.) They hooked it up with a 5 pack of Motarebel's CBD rich blessing #4 X Longbottomleaf without even telling me! (Dragonboatjeffy was a class act and knows all about customer service unlike the dude or dudes @SVOC. Emails were informative and responses quick with every step.)

Hey @calicat , maybe you would know this one, is it the purple goji used in the heaven mountain cross or is it a different one?

Anyhoo, check it out.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 8, 2015)

*LIST OF BODHI FREEBIES FROM GLG*
Pink Lotus (out door freebie) - Pink Panther x Snow Lotus
Pink Panther x 88g13/HP (2015 outdoor blessing)
Good Medicine x 88g13/HP ( CBD rich blessing)
Synergy (Pine Queen x Appalachia)
Silver Lotus (SSH x Snow Lotus)
Appalachian Hash Plant (88g13/HP x Appalachia)


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 8, 2015)

Sunshine Daydream nuggy


SSDD dry sift

Nepali OG X Good Meds Shatter


Nepali OG x Good Meds dry sift


SSDD nuggy


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 8, 2015)

It was the Goji freebies thy really got B rolling along in the public eye. Nothing wrong with a little seld promotion. Nothing wrong with a distributor taking initiative. Who cares what is free as long as nonody loses?...


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 8, 2015)

I do wish I could get some of those GLG freebies. Maybe I will send them an e-mail and make sure all I have to do is send in a drivers license copy. How do you all feel about this being safe or not? It still worries me since I live in a non med state. 

And I have gotten freebies from the vault before that were not from the same breeder. I don't think it is really an inside thing, they have always hooked me up good and I live on the other side of the country, except this last time. I don't know what happened as I overnighted my order as well, and they were still sending out the freebies 2-3 days later. I e-mailed them as I was worried about my package not arriving and eventually it arrived a few days later. An honest mistake though, no big deal. I have had plenty of good experiences to replace this last one. I think the ease of just sending money and getting the seeds within a week is what keeps drawing me in. 

Does anyone know if the Choice seedbank (the new attitude) takes cards? I know attitude is still messed up from the looks of it and can only take bitcoin or cash. I need to order a few different things and not sure where from yet. Always used to order from the tude.


----------



## calicat (Apr 8, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> All I know is what happened to me is that I made sure to overnight my order and ask for the freebie. Dude said that only ppl that overnighted received the freebie... I then went IG surfing and found several ppl posting pics of green point and CSI packs with the bodhi freebies sitting next to them with no other bodhi in sight. The same posts specifically shout out jay for hooking it up special.. Rumor? I guess so because I am giving you third party testimony. It's nothing but a fact to me my friends. Much love


I stand corrected. Well that is definitely not good because now James. concerns could be a reality. Glad there is GLG around.


----------



## calicat (Apr 8, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Here we go! Just got my order from GLG. Huge list of Bodhi freebies to choose from by the way.
> 
> I picked up the Heaven Mountain and the Star Flight. I picked the Good Medicine X 88G13/HP for my freebie. (whole reason for the order since I was bamboozled by svoc.) They hooked it up with a 5 pack of Motarebel's CBD rich blessing #4 X Longbottomleaf without even telling me! (Dragonboatjeffy was a class act and knows all about customer service unlike the dude or dudes @SVOC. Emails were informative and responses quick with every step.)
> 
> ...


unfortunately I don't not there are a ton of mother cuts of Goji B has used in crosses. Maybe Cogrown could shed some light on that matter.


----------



## calicat (Apr 8, 2015)

If I was in a non med state then I would be reluctant, thats just me though.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> I do wish I could get some of those GLG freebies. Maybe I will send them an e-mail and make sure all I have to do is send in a drivers license copy. How do you all feel about this being safe or not? It still worries me since I live in a non med state.
> 
> And I have gotten freebies from the vault before that were not from the same breeder. I don't think it is really an inside thing, they have always hooked me up good and I live on the other side of the country, except this last time. I don't know what happened as I overnighted my order as well, and they were still sending out the freebies 2-3 days later. I e-mailed them as I was worried about my package not arriving and eventually it arrived a few days later. An honest mistake though, no big deal. I have had plenty of good experiences to replace this last one. I think the ease of just sending money and getting the seeds within a week is what keeps drawing me in.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Choice seedbank (the new attitude) takes cards? I know attitude is still messed up from the looks of it and can only take bitcoin or cash. I need to order a few different things and not sure where from yet. Always used to order from the tude.


Yea Choice takes cards but they don't take MasterCard. MasterCard does not support cannabis so they redflagged Attitude. I have MasterCard but got a Visa prepaid card just if I want to use them. I used my MasterCard at Midweeksong just fine tho lol and Cannazon


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't know how Bodhi wanted the freebies distributed. He could've said give them out period to whoever orders from you. Who knows really but I would think you would give Bodhi freebies to Bodhi customers only. That's how I would do it anyway as its only fair. If this is not what he wanted tho I see some problems ahead


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't know how Bodhi wanted the freebies distributed. He could've said give them out period to whoever orders from you. Who knows really but I would think you would give Bodhi freebies to Bodhi customers only. That's how I would do it anyway as its only fair. If this is not what he wanted tho I see some problems ahead


That should be the factor. I think it's shady no matter what tho to say "order 2 packs of bodhi to get bodhi freebies" then just give them out to whomever and short the cats that play the game fairly.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> That should be the factor. I think it's shady no matter what tho to say "order 2 packs of bodhi to get bodhi freebies" then just give them out to whomever and short the cats that play the game fairly.


Oh I agree with you bro 1000%. It's sad the way people do business sometime especially in this cannabis community. I just can't get over on people it's not in me. I just wonder has B got wind of this cus IMHO I think he would want them to go to the people who support him. Just what I think but who knows but I think it's very shady


----------



## Scotch089 (Apr 8, 2015)

I think it'd be better marketing to send the packs to people who haven't tried bodhi yet, similar to the ever so popular Blimburn -_- if you send the b freebies out to ppl who haven't tried them before they could very well become returning customers. Whereas with someone who already knows the gear is just getting icing on the cake. Don't get me wrong, wish I got a buy two get one free..... that'd be sick. But I understand from a sales perspective why they may not. 

Guess it comes down to marketing vs. Customer appreciation


----------



## calicat (Apr 8, 2015)

The preferential treatment has been mentioned a lot of times. Honestly I was initially one that was not going to order at SVOC because of the preorders at first. In my mind I felt it was an injustice to the hard working testers. The preorders allegedly stopped don't know for sure and my daughter's statement saying ok Mr principle do you remember the days where you waited to get Bodhi gear for two years and all the auctions you kept losing on. Go ahead and be sidelined for another two years if you do not amend your silly principle. Made me rethink previous stand obviously.


----------



## ActionHanks (Apr 8, 2015)

Ouch, thats no good, and kinda confirming my fear about placing an order over there. I am a little btch about mailing cash/money orders, but my real beef is, i want what i pay for lol?

I mean the freebies is one thing, sure maybe you"ll get them maybe you wont (just say that upfront). But the stock list existing as a series of IG pictures drives me up the wall. Email for stock list, yeah yeah yeah, ok nothing i didnt see in the pictures. HOW MANY ARE LEFT? If i want to place an order for a pack of SSDD (which i do) how do i know if you have 3 packs in stock or 45? I dont want a "replacement pick" i want ssdd or nothing. Cant be that hard to keep an excel sheet and email that out as the stock list with some actual numbers. I know he want to fly under the radar, but i want more professionalism. Blehhhhh


----------



## calicat (Apr 8, 2015)

Cherry Mountain going into the dark for two days. 62 days full term LED.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 8, 2015)

ActionHanks said:


> Ouch, thats no good, and kinda confirming my fear about placing an order over there. I am a little btch about mailing cash/money orders, but my real beef is, i want what i pay for lol?
> 
> I mean the freebies is one thing, sure maybe you"ll get them maybe you wont (just say that upfront). But the stock list existing as a series of IG pictures drives me up the wall. Email for stock list, yeah yeah yeah, ok nothing i didnt see in the pictures. HOW MANY ARE LEFT? If i want to place an order for a pack of SSDD (which i do) how do i know if you have 3 packs in stock or 45? I dont want a "replacement pick" i want ssdd or nothing. Cant be that hard to keep an excel sheet and email that out as the stock list with some actual numbers. I know he want to fly under the radar, but i want more professionalism. Blehhhhh


They actually post how many are left in the pics (I still think that this is a dumb way of business) the packs that you see on the pics are often what is left of the current strain. Sometimes they post pics of what peoples orders as well.

My whole beef lies in the sentence "buy two packs of Bodhi to get a select Bodhi freebie" or something along those lines. That is clearly not what is happening. I just hate getting the run around and being lied to. Oh and having legitimate questions or posts deleted off of their IG feed because "they are trying to run a business" is just backwards to good custy service. just my2


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 8, 2015)

calicat said:


> View attachment 3390815 View attachment 3390816


That is some sexy shit right there. What's her name?


----------



## calicat (Apr 8, 2015)

Ty broski I had to add it just a few seconds ago. Cherry Mountain.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 8, 2015)

calicat said:


> Ty broski I had to add it just a few seconds ago. Cherry Mountain.



cherry pie x appalachia I take it. Limited release or tester? Would love to grab me some of that


----------



## calicat (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes limited release and was discontinued shortly after. I do not know why.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 8, 2015)

calicat said:


> View attachment 3390815 View attachment 3390816
> 
> Cherry Mountain going into the dark for two days. 62 days full term LED.


wow I wanted this so bad and missed out its that pink pistils I see ah shit it is, I have yet to grow a pink pistil plant good pics and grow calicat


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 8, 2015)

I probably shouldn't say this but what the hell... SVOC has always done me right except this last time and I understand not everything can always go right. But I think I could have ran a business better when I was 10 years old then half of these people today. You are right, the way he does business makes no sense. The only reason I ever tried them is because of his selection and ease of getting seeds. I just don't know how someone can do so well in todays market and have such bad business practices. 

I don't mean to be running them down, I am just speaking what I believe to be the truth. It isn't going to stop me from buying from them, as that is the only place to get the seeds I want. Supply and demand, plus like I said usually it always works out well for me. 

And I could still recommend them to anyone, I have had enough orders placed to feel that they are trustworthy and you have nothing to worry about. I am just speaking on the professionalism and setup they have. 

And you don't have to choose replacements when you send an order to them. You can write on your order that you do not want any replacements, and would like your money back if the seeds you want are out of stock. I never do that because there are so many seeds I always want I have a 2nd list of back ups. But many people do this.


----------



## genuity (Apr 8, 2015)

All I know is it not easy to run that kind of company,in today's world......

You guys should of seen the first freebies he sent out......talk about cray..

But,if it was easy,it would be lots more than just the few we got now....right?
State side banks,I'm talking about.

If he pays upfront for his stock,he can do as he feels right?

Just asking..


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> All I know is it not easy to run that kind of company,in today's world......
> 
> You guys should of seen the first freebies he sent out......talk about cray..
> 
> ...


I feel where you coming from bro. I know it's very hard to do what he's doing without the Feds being on you. In all honesty I think he does business fairly well with it being in this market stateside I just don't agree with the freebie thing but like you said once you pay for your stock you do as please. IMHO Bodhi prolly doesn't care long as they get passed out fareal that's the type of guy he is long as his stuff is spread out for people to love. With the legality issues the instagram thing is best way but it does suck you don't know what's truly in stock and have to put alternates but I saw he's working on a site so hopefully they get that running soon


----------



## Lysemith, Lowkey (Apr 8, 2015)

I've got a cut of the original Bluemoonshine that was used to breed the ssdd...


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 8, 2015)

Lysemith said:


> I've got a cut of the original Bluemoonshine that was used to breed the ssdd...


you lucky duck


----------



## Lysemith, Lowkey (Apr 8, 2015)

She's a joy to breed with, produces very uniform, large seed. I like to share too lol


----------



## Lysemith, Lowkey (Apr 8, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> you lucky duck


Seriously, if you're ever in the southwest come snag a cut


----------



## Lysemith, Lowkey (Apr 8, 2015)

The fuckers like 14 years old now...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2015)

Lysemith said:


> The fuckers like 14 years old now...


Is she still putting out good cuts? I've heard so much about keeping mothers too long but I've heard Chemdawg has the same mother of Chem since he found her and Gooeybreeder has the same Gooey mom for 20+ years. Seems like those refute what's been said but it's always good to hear other opinions


----------



## Lysemith, Lowkey (Apr 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Is she still putting out good cuts? I've heard so much about keeping mothers too long but I've heard Chemdawg has the same mother of Chem since he found her and Gooeybreeder has the same Gooey mom for 20+ years. Seems like those refute what's been said but it's always good to hear other opinions


She has lost vigor, doesn't produce what she used to, but still worth it for a head stash, one of the tastiest plants I've ever had or grown, the first being a purple bubblegum that I lost. It especially appealed to middle to late aged women for some reason lmao. 
An additional note, she still produces good seed and is an invaluable breeding material.


----------



## COGrown (Apr 8, 2015)

Even if a plant loses its vigor over several years, its basic genetics do remain the same, so it should cross as well now as it ever did. Just less seeds, and if its lost a lot of vigor, maybe fewer viable seeds, but producing seeds is not really a difficult task for these plants.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 8, 2015)

I would love to have a cut of that blue moonshine. So many amazing cuts out there, but where I live I have to go through beans. That is one thing I love about elite breeders like Bodhi, I know I am gonna have something most of the time that is at least close to a lot of clone only strains quality. And honestly, maybe it is just me as I have never had any clone only strains... but I think a lot of the clone only strains are clone only because of a lucky coincidence. An example, OG Kush - the original obviously was good... but it seems there are so many OG's out there that are from different generations and they are probably just as fire. So a lot of clone only strains are just the first of their kind, or ones that got popular in a certain group and gained hype. But if you get some good seeds from the same stock, a lot of times you will find a keeper just as good as the mother if you go through enough. 

And as good as SSDD is, you can find a clone only keeper in every pack. I bet a few years from now there will only be a few SSDD cuts around since no more seeds will be made... and about that time everyone will be wanting a cut and it will gain a little more hype as people can't just go out and buy a pack of seeds anymore. 

I shouldn't have been so hard on SVOC , they have always done me right and I plan on spending many more dollars there unless they do something really wrong. But the point is the way they communicate isn't the best, they aren't that great at answering questions. They don't update their in stock list that often. You'd think they would write down how many packs of each strain they have, and every time they pack one in they mark it off the list. Or have a computer program to do so. And after they run out , make a note of it and take it off the list on the in stock e-mail. But you will see stuff saying IN STOCK for weeks after they are gone at times. 

They are good for us, they offer great strains, they are easy to deal with. And I like them. All I am saying is, they aren't as professional of a company as you would expect. I don't see how it would be that hard to run that company, in fact I would rather enjoy it. The only problem is the legality of it. And that very well may be why they don't make a website and try to get bigger. I doubt that is their reasoning.... but it would make sense to me if I were in the same situation. Create a website, start getting a lot more customers and you will make a lot more money.... but that money don't do you any good sitting in jail if the feds start looking into them because they got big enough to attract attention. Honestly, I enjoy the size that they are now. I just wish they would fix the small problems that would be easy to deal with like the in stock lists, and better communication etc. I understand a lot of customers probably are a pain in the ass to deal with, I have read so many comments over and over on instagram I could see why they would get tired of answering questions that are answered over and over right on top of each other. But when you ask a legitimate question and have spent a few thousand dollars there it would be nice if they take the time to actually answer it correctly instead of blow ya off. Just little pet peeves I suppose, you will have that everywhere in life. I am happy enough , just figured I would speak my mind since we are on the subject.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 9, 2015)

I had a very cool conversation with SHOE about old cuts and them 'running out' ... It is possible to bring cuts bak to former glory it just takes a while. SHOE brought a run down GG4 back and I restored my old Diesel cut when she lost some of that brutal power. It is all about taking the happiest clones off the happiest mums possible. Fresh, young mothers. We all tend to work them up nice and large before taking our clones. My exact method was: Clone and root for fresh mothers, vegged those for four weeks, cloned the strongest shoots for fresh mothers, vegged fo four weeks, repeat. I kept the big mum around of course. Each cloning cycle, I chose the four strongest clones, sent one to flower and vegged the other three. When flowering the fourth clone (in other words three mums on from the big mom) things were looking the way they should so I prepared a big mum out of that batch of clones and also the next generation (four mothers on). These mums produced identical clones in every regard just like our mothers used to, everything we loved about her shining bright amd strong. It was well worth the effort. Been making certain I keep fresh mums always since then. More effort but I like the peace of mind. Oh and Gooeybreeder lost Mom last year and brought her back from backed up cuts, so the twenty year plus mums out there haven't actually been growing in soil for twenty years as one plant, it is an unbroken line of well taken care of mothers and clones. Old heads had no problem preserving genetics, Clackamas Coot is still growing his cut The One from the 70's or some long ass time ago and it looks so good I fell for some poopy crosses using it as a mum. Looks almost exactly like The White... Lots to learn on this topic.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 9, 2015)

Lysemith said:


> Seriously, if you're ever in the southwest come snag a cut


man would love to take you up on that offer, sadly im in the middle of Canada  no where near. Throw some pics up in the clone only thread.


----------



## Lysemith, Lowkey (Apr 9, 2015)

You all are right. Vigor can be reintroduced if you are meticulous in your cloning regimen. Unfortunately I move around all the fucking time and feel pretty lucky just to have maintained this cut and my floppy strawberry cream cheese goji og. 

Offspring typically resemble their mothers, which is 70% of the reason bodhisattva produces straight Fire. The rest being his practices and stud male. The seed produced from the Bluemoonshine very closely resembles the mum, but with that reintroduced vigor and less polyploid tendencies. The mum is for sure a mutant. I've found several keeper phenos from my breeding exploits, given them all away. Still have 30 seeds from my first cross with a local acclimated Colt 45. Looking for a good male to back cross with the mum.


----------



## Lysemith, Lowkey (Apr 9, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> man would love to take you up on that offer, sadly im in the middle of Canada  no where near. Throw some pics up in the clone only thread.


Balls, I've always wanted to visit lol


----------



## COGrown (Apr 9, 2015)

The mutants seem to be the best indicas in DJ's blueberry based lines. I've seen the same mutant leaf formations in DJ's Blueberry, Blue Lotus (Bodhi), New Blue Diesel (Sannie), and Blue Magoo BX (Dynasty). The mutants are often excessively potent plants, in my experience.


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2015)

Mothers milk & her kin
 
Seen spots of pm,so she got the chop


----------



## COGrown (Apr 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> Mothers milk & her kin
> View attachment 3391436
> Seen spots of pm,so she got the chop
> View attachment 3391437


Beautiful mother's milk.

PM shouldn't really be problem in for you in organics, but if you see it on other plants, I would recommend using some actinovate (organic) or other method of upping the streptomyces lydicus levels in your soil. PM is a major pain here in CO, and when I was growing hydro I would see it constantly enough to justify owning a sulfur burner. However, since going to organic / probiotic and using an AACT made with organic soil, earthworm compost, fish emulsion, and kelp meal I have not seen a single spot of it in almost a year.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 9, 2015)

calicat said:


> Cherry Mountain going into the dark for two days. 62 days full term LED.


Two days in the dark at the end? I've heard of that tactic, just never knew of anyone that practiced it. Benefits?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 9, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Two days in the dark at the end? I've heard of that tactic, just never knew of anyone that practiced it. Benefits?


I did that with the SSDD, got even frostier imho.


----------



## COGrown (Apr 9, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Two days in the dark at the end? I've heard of that tactic, just never knew of anyone that practiced it. Benefits?


Positive results experienced in regards to resin head size and the overall ripeness of buds. Makes sense due to both stress and the plant's natural responses to darkness. At the very least, you should always harvest at the end of the 12 hours of darkness.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 9, 2015)

It must be strain specific, I've never noticed a difference when I tried it with Cheese and Chocolate Chunk.


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Beautiful mother's milk.
> 
> PM shouldn't really be problem in for you in organics, but if you see it on other plants, I would recommend using some actinovate (organic) or other method of upping the streptomyces lydicus levels in your soil. PM is a major pain here in CO, and when I was growing hydro I would see it constantly enough to justify owning a sulfur burner. However, since going to organic / probiotic and using an AACT made with organic soil, earthworm compost, fish emulsion, and kelp meal I have not seen a single spot of it in almost a year.


Love it,out of them 4...she was the only one not in organic/probiotics 

Love the information..


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 9, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I did that with the SSDD, got even frostier imho.





COGrown said:


> Positive results experienced in regards to resin head size and the overall ripeness of buds. Makes sense due to both stress and the plant's natural responses to darkness. At the very least, you should always harvest at the end of the 12 hours of darkness.


Gracias, amigos. I've got a stubborn A-Train that's went far beyond the expected 8 - 9 weeks of her 3 predecessors - 11 wks this past Tues - last plant in the tent for two weeks now. I've had it on 8 / 16 for 10 days trying to speed it along, and finally turned off the light [ for good ] yesterday, because it's getting chopped tomorrow regardless.

Places to go.......things to do......


----------



## calicat (Apr 9, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Two days in the dark at the end? I've heard of that tactic, just never knew of anyone that practiced it. Benefits?


In the past I did some side by side comparisons. Basically revolves around the concept of positive stress similar to Ed Rosenthal's I place a nail at the base of the trunk to induce the plants to produce more resin. My little projects in the past suggested that what I continue to do works better in this order of plant genetic makeup....Indica dominant > hybrid > Sativa dominant.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 9, 2015)

I'd love to see someone do a side by side with clones and harvest them separately, one with the dark period and one without. And then do extreme macrophoto's and possibly even measure the trichome head size by doing a water sieve or dry sift.

It seems like such hokum to me. You really think the heads swell that much in 2 days magically in the dark after 60+ days of growing? How do you know they wouldn't have swelled that much if they were in light for the last 2 days? How do you know they swelled at all? People love to see what they want to see.

I can't imagine how incredibly difficult it is to eyeball the difference of say 90 micron and 120 micron sized head. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that's impossible to do. Even with a 60-100x budscope that would be incredibly difficult.


Just my thoughts. Never seen a side by side or proper comparison, just like I've never seen a proper side by side comparison with UV.


----------



## COGrown (Apr 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> Love it,out of them 4...she was the only one not in organic/probiotics
> 
> Love the information..


I'm glad to help. Powdery mildew is the worst, and a lot of the treatments that are available for it are not actually treating the mildew itself, which is systemic and lives inside the plant. Sprays and sulfur burners will work as both a preventative measure to stop it from spreading, and to reduce the appearance of it on the outside of the plants, but so far that one bacteria (which is fairly common in natural organic soil) has been the only thing I've found the will completely eradicate powdery mildew from infected plants. 

That's part of the bummer of our chlorinated water system, many people who think they are gardening organically are actually getting the least possible benefit from the system. Not so much among the weed farmers, but I encounter it a lot with the hobby vegetable and herb gardeners here in Denver. They think they are gardening organically, but water constantly with chloraminated tap/hose water. Of course, it still beats drinking untreated water, giardia is not what we would consider a beneficial microbe.


----------



## COGrown (Apr 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'd love to see someone do a side by side with clones and harvest them separately, one with the dark period and one without. And then do extreme macrophoto's and possibly even measure the trichome head size by doing a water sieve or dry sift.
> 
> It seems like such hokum to me. You really think the heads swell that much in 2 days magically in the dark after 60+ days of growing? How do you know they wouldn't have swelled that much if they were in light for the last 2 days? How do you know they swelled at all? People love to see what they want to see.
> 
> ...


I have a bunch of microscopes. Trich heads change their size more frequently than you would think.

_<edit> well maybe not a bunch, but I do have three_


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 9, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I have a bunch of microscopes. Trich heads change their size more frequently than you would think.
> 
> _<edit> well maybe not a bunch, but I do have three_


What do you mean "change their size"?

have you ever actually measured them/sieved them or are you eyeballing them and just guessing that they grew bigger in 2 days?


----------



## COGrown (Apr 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> What do you mean "change their size"?
> 
> have you ever actually measured them/sieved them or are you eyeballing them and just guessing that they grew bigger in 2 days?


Yes, I'm 'eyeballing' them by comparing them with my eyes on high res images captured from a 60x usb digital microscope.
If you want to argue with established fact, do it with someone else, this conversation is over.

You do realize that what you see are liquids secreted by glands, right? not some kind of permanent solid object born fully formed attached to the plant? Or do you really just not understand basic botany?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 9, 2015)

Established fact? haha good one.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 9, 2015)

Why get so defensive?


----------



## COGrown (Apr 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Established fact? haha good one.


Yes, since you were unaware, the complete biology of the cannabis plant, including the ways in which it responds to environmental stress, has been documented rather exhaustingly by botanists (*gasp* actual scientists, even!) in numerous books. I suggest you read one instead of wasting people's time on the internet, but to each their own.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Established fact? haha good one.


The study was done by Carlton Turner, he showed that potency varied based on the time of day a plant was harvested. Prolonged night cycles were not tested, people just use his research to assume that a even longer night cycle would lead to even more potency.

He was a Reagan drug czar and also claimed marijuana makes people gay and leads to AIDs, soooo... yea.

I've compared prolong night cycles on cuts of cheese and chocolate chunk. I didn't break out microscopes and play scientist, I packed them in a bowl and smoked one sample each day. I couldn't tell one from the other.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 9, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> The study was done by Carlton Turner, he showed that potency varied based on the time of day a plant was harvested. Prolonged night cycles were not tested, people just use his research to assume that a even longer night cycle would lead to even more potency.
> 
> He was a Reagan drug czar and also claimed marijuana makes people gay and leads to AIDs, soooo... yea.
> 
> I've compared prolong night cycles on cuts of cheese and chocolate chunk. I didn't break out microscopes and play scientist, I packed them in a bowl and smoked one sample each day. I couldn't tell one from the other.


Cheers!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 10, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Beautiful mother's milk.
> 
> PM shouldn't really be problem in for you in organics, but if you see it on other plants, I would recommend using some actinovate (organic) or other method of upping the streptomyces lydicus levels in your soil. PM is a major pain here in CO, and when I was growing hydro I would see it constantly enough to justify owning a sulfur burner. However, since going to organic / probiotic and using an AACT made with organic soil, earthworm compost, fish emulsion, and kelp meal I have not seen a single spot of it in almost a year.


THIS. It is all about having STRONG SLOW GROWING microbes dominate above your WEAK FAST GROWING microbes. PM is a little savage, hardly any muscle but it jumps on any open site and breeds like a mofo, going systemic etc. Molds can be prevented and reversed. A little bit of PM will bow down under a Lactobacillus spray. I make s spray down once every eight weeks or what part of the routine. Also not seen a mold in a long time, not since starting to use LactoB serum. A nicely treated probiotic system is solid as a rock. M4k at Gage uses Gro-Kashi and soaks it to make a foliar. Same results.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 10, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> It must be strain specific, I've never noticed a difference when I tried it with Cheese and Chocolate Chunk.


I think plants look more frosty to people because HID for one doesn't show off frost that well, and also not seeing it for two days makes it look epic. Nature doesn't go dark for two days so the weed on planet earth can ripen. Tested the whole darkness theory myself and I find it to be BS.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 10, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Nature doesn't go dark for two days so the weed on planet earth can ripen.


That's an interesting point. Then again, nature doesn't provide even 12 / 12 days all year round, or have air pumps and LEDs out in the lands untouched by humans [ just a guess]. 

This the least enthused I've ever been about chopping down a plant.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 10, 2015)

IMO the green taste leaves the plant much faster. I've done this side by side with two black Russian clones. The one with the dark period cured to a sweet bubblegum flavor right after it was dried. The one without took several more weeks for the same flavor to shine through


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 10, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> IMO the green taste leaves the plant much faster. I've done this side by side with two black Russian clones. The one with the dark period cured to a sweet bubblegum flavor right after it was dried. The one without took several more weeks for the same flavor to shine through


Olfactory Fatigue perhaps?... I don't see how two dark days will make that difference to chlorophyll nor terpenes. The one you hit first will taste better... also perhaps a few other contributing factors?


Amos Otis said:


> That's an interesting point. Then again, nature doesn't provide even 12 / 12 days all year round, or have air pumps and LEDs out in the lands untouched by humans [ just a guess].
> 
> This the least enthused I've ever been about chopping down a plant.


It does however have living organic soil everywhere  Hope you are well mate.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 10, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> It does however have living organic soil everywhere  Hope you are well mate.


I'm good. Just a bit restless. Don't let the smarm fool you - I'm mostly in agreement w/ your previous post - just noting that in an artificially created grow room, many of Ma Nature's techniques are, in fact, improved upon - light period being an easy example.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 10, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm good. Just a bit restless. Don't let the smarm fool you - I'm mostly in agreement w/ your previous post - just noting that in an artificially created grow room, many of Ma Nature's techniques are, in fact, improved upon - light period being an easy example.


Lol yeah... my time zone being way ahead of yours I was just too loose in the head for the simple 'touche' muahahahaha. I guess 'nature' doesn't reeeeaaaalllllyyy count under HID... plus I have long held the opinion cannabis has adapted to our most unnatural circumstances anyhow. Each idea holds merit in the end until irrevocably refuted. I am going to continue swimming against the stream for the exercise though and continue arguing 'placebo effect' on the darkness thing...


----------



## kgp (Apr 10, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm good. Just a bit restless. Don't let the smarm fool you - I'm mostly in agreement w/ your previous post - just noting that in an artificially created grow room, many of Ma Nature's techniques are, in fact, improved upon - light period being an easy example.


You think so? I've seen plants react much better with nature controlling the days of light. Super long days of summer followed by the days getting shorter, and losing up to 4 minutes a day during fall seems to kick the budding into a whole new level that a simple 12/13 cannot replicate.

Northern California climate or the famous Humboldt area are far supieror than a climate controlled grow room. We can try and replicate but the sun is the ultimate grow light.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2015)

kgp said:


> You think so? I've seen plants react much better with nature controlling the days of light. Super long days of summer followed by the days getting shorter, and losing up to 4 minutes a day during fall seems to kick the budding into a whole new level that a simple 12/13 cannot replicate.
> 
> Northern California climate or the famous Humboldt area are far supieror than a climate controlled grow room. We can try and replicate but the sun is the ultimate grow light.


I agree with you there's nothing that compares to the sun. The way a plant finishes outdoor is so amazing. I've seen people try to mimick the hours of fall indoors and it completely messing the yield up because the conditions are nothing like outdoor and mother nature. Yes we are trying to get a close to that as possible but nature and that ball of fire is king


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 10, 2015)

kgp said:


> You think so? I've seen plants react much better with nature controlling the days of light. Super long days of summer followed by the days getting shorter, and losing up to 4 minutes a day during fall seems to kick the budding into a whole new level that a simple 12/13 cannot replicate.
> 
> Northern California climate or the famous Humboldt area are far supieror than a climate controlled grow room. We can try and replicate but the sun is the ultimate grow light.


That's a good point. I've never participated in an outdoor grow, so I don't have that experience for comparison. I concede the light issue [but only during the grow season].


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 10, 2015)

kgp said:


> You think so? I've seen plants react much better with nature controlling the days of light. Super long days of summer followed by the days getting shorter, and losing up to 4 minutes a day during fall seems to kick the budding into a whole new level that a simple 12/13 cannot replicate.
> 
> Northern California climate or the famous Humboldt area are far supieror than a climate controlled grow room. We can try and replicate but the sun is the ultimate grow light.


 The sun is free which is awesome, but I live in nor cal and I can promise you that people arent pushing the indoor out of the way to get their hands on the outdoor from humboldt.

Well done outdoor can be nice but to say superior would contradict what the majority of people choose when they are presented with options.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 11, 2015)

Nah man I am still trying to get indoor CLOSE to what happens under African sun. I think I do a fair job of indoor, most fellas around here tell me so so its not big headedness. But I am now hitting close on 2000watts in a 5 by 5 and still coming up short on flavor and smell even though yield now matches outdoor for pot size and veg time. Nothing touches South African mountain grown.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 11, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Nah man I am still trying to get indoor CLOSE to what happens under African sun. I think I do a fair job of indoor, most fellas around here tell me so so its not big headedness. But I am now hitting close on 2000watts in a 5 by 5 and still coming up short on flavor and smell even though yield now matches outdoor for pot size and veg time. Nothing touches South African mountain grown.


 Yeah I imagine it is excellent for growing cannabis there. California and South Africa are interesting in that they have the same Mediterranean climate, two of only a few places outside the Mediterranean that do. Many of the landscape plants in California are native to South Africa.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 11, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> Yeah I imagine it is excellent for growing cannabis there. California and South Africa are interesting in that they have the same Mediterranean climate, two of only a few places outside the Mediterranean that do. Many of the landscape plants in California are native to South Africa.


I noticed this from watching movies... most common one you guys call Birds Of Paradise, our national flower... The cool growing area here (IMO) looks more like the south of Cali though, close to Baja. Hills and mountains look near identical we get a ton of movie work done here, always tons of big Hollywood names moving through because of filming. Cheaper to film here where it LOOKS like Cali than do it at home. Cape Town relies heavily on the US film biz no jokes, out of season the entire town goes broke.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 11, 2015)

Yippee, I got my package from svoc yesterday. Got my first choices of the goji and ssdd and was surprised I received the pink lotus freebies. Maybe there is something to that freebie rumor lol, I saw earlier this week on ig they said they were out of pink lotus freebies. 3 days later my order shipped and it had those in there and there was no mention of the restock as far as I can tell. So maybe I have made it into the elite circle of svoc customers lolol.... I will say this though, if NGR ever decides to pick bodhi and strayfox up on his site then svoc just might lose my business because yankee has always done me solid on my orders and gets them here quick. Not that delivery is a problem with svoc but I can order from my laz boy from ngr lol. Unlike this damn package of grateful breath and gsog I been waiting on for little over a month  Fuck the usps.....


----------



## kgp (Apr 11, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> The sun is free which is awesome, but I live in nor cal and I can promise you that people arent pushing the indoor out of the way to get their hands on the outdoor from humboldt.
> 
> Well done outdoor can be nice but to say superior would contradict what the majority of people choose when they are presented with options.


I hear you about quality, but I've seen 12+ pound gorilla glue grows per plant. Imagine harvesting 50 plants or so. And og kush looks like a totally different plant allowing yield to be often 10xs what most pull indoor. Not only that but the sun is also on a natural mover so the overall structure/branching will be improved. Plus no height issue.

Though outdoor is often much more leafy. It's an ok trade off especially with no electric bill.

I agree you lose a lot of bag appeal.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> I hear you about quality, but I've seen 12+ pound gorilla glue grows per plant. Imagine harvesting 50 plants or so. And og kush looks like a totally different plant allowing yield to be often 10xs what most pull indoor. Not only that but the sun is also on a natural mover so the overall structure/branching will be improved. Plus no height issue.
> 
> Though outdoor is often much more leafy. It's an ok trade off especially with no electric bill.
> 
> I agree you lose a lot of bag appeal.


You only lose bag appeal if you wipe your arse on them mate. Difference is in how people treat bulk weed, huge piles for the trim, huge bags for transport etc. Big crops get rough handling. Then your average hippie trimmer is worth shit so outdoor crops hardly ever get the proper care unless people hire good trimmers. I know about that bit I paid my dues as bud trimmer. Fellas also rush outdoor crops for a few good reasons, rippers being number one, mould and weather being second, and the fact that it hardly makes a difference to their income as bulk producers seeing as it puts them in a sales bracket the indoor boutique cultivator cannot accommodate, that of having many pounds on tap on demand. The reliable producer is the one making the money and keeping regular big clients. There is no loss to bag appeal if you take your cropping and trim seriously and don't rush. Quality is about mind set when it comes to outdoor iMO


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 11, 2015)

SSDD shatter


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Big crops get rough handling. ...rippers ... mould and weather.


All of which, imo, offset the gained benefit of one season of 'free' light for me, as a non-commercial cat.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 11, 2015)

Natro, what day does it show your package was sent out? See, I got mine a few days ago and didn't get the freebies.. so there really is something to it. I knew that anyway considering I overnighted my package and they had freebies for 3 days after. Really doesn't upset me that much tho, I have had so many freebies. But it does upset me that they did have them and didn't send them. 

I see a lot of new interesting things at the vault today. Strayfox gardens looks like some fire in those seeds - with lots of Bodhi's strains in his makeup.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 12, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> Natro, what day does it show your package was sent out? See, I got mine a few days ago and didn't get the freebies.. so there really is something to it. I knew that anyway considering I overnighted my package and they had freebies for 3 days after. Really doesn't upset me that much tho, I have had so many freebies. But it does upset me that they did have them and didn't send them.
> 
> I see a lot of new interesting things at the vault today. Strayfox gardens looks like some fire in those seeds - with lots of Bodhi's strains in his makeup.


Sent the money last saturday, they shipped tuesday(took a pic of my order) got to my mail box friday.
Eta:Idk why they would stiff you, you said you have ordered like 40+ packs, I have only ordered 10 through them now. I do always write a nice personable note when I order lol, some of the orders its just a list and return address.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks man, I overnighted mine, it was there at 10AM on the 31st, then they didn't ship it out until the 4th for some reason. And I got it on the 6th (Monday). So even though they sat on my envelope for a few days they still shipped mine out the same day you sent yours in. The worst part of it is they actually wrote on my order paper/note and wrote that they were out of the Bodhi Freebies. I usually try to write a little something as well, and I always put my 2nd choices on there too.

I don't think it is a good idea of them to do this considering a lot of the community talks to one another and find things out like this. It really isn't a big deal to me, I was just trying to figure out what was going on here. The part that bothered me was the order before this whenever I placed a large order for like 6-8 packs and only got 1 of the ones I wanted, the rest were all from my 2nd choice list. Then come to find out they had most of the ones from my 1st choice list in stock, and still do. So I am gonna make another order out for those. That is an honest mistake and in a way I am glad they did it this way as I got packs that I otherwise wouldn't have probably ordered like the Gogi. 

And yea, I have ordered a lot of stuff from them in the last few months. Way more then I'd like to and I keep telling myself I am gonna stop as I need to put the money to other things in life... but I can't help myself when I see a cross I want. Especially whenever it is something I think may never be seen again.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 12, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> All of which, imo, offset the gained benefit of one season of 'free' light for me, as a non-commercial cat.


For me not worrying about rippers alone is adding years to my life. Wake up to a ripped crop of around six pounds of NYCD and I promise you will cry like a baby. Been there not going back. Much prefer this as a hobby.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 12, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> SSDD shatter
> View attachment 3393234 View attachment 3393232 View attachment 3393235 View attachment 3393231


You blasting on to silicone? This is baaaaad.... even pouring blasted liquid on to those is baaaaaaddddd. @MrEDuck posted a harm reduction message on the use of heat proof silicone. Those mats absorb butane and bring hydrocarbons and other very nasties out the mat into your shatter. I will go look for the post and tag you mate you need to read it. Back to Pyrex my friend.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You blasting on to silicone? This is baaaaad.... even pouring blasted liquid on to those is baaaaaaddddd. @MrEDuck posted a harm reduction message on the use of heat proof silicone. Those mats absorb butane and bring hydrocarbons and other very nasties out the mat into your shatter. I will go look for the post and tag you mate you need to read it. Back to Pyrex my friend.


It was blasted into pyrex and then thinly spread onto the pad 48 hours later to de-gas in the chamber, my friend. The pic with the bubbles is just residual butane coming out. I appreciate the heads up though brotha, I have quite a few runs under my belt. Not going to lie though, I learned this lesson quite a while ago but the hard way  you can taste it fuck up your batch. Nasty


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 12, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> It was blasted into pyrex and then thinly spread onto the pad 48 hours later to de-gas in the chamber, my friend. The pic with the bubbles is just residual butane coming out. I appreciate the heads up though brotha, I have quite a few runs under my belt. Not going to lie though, I learned this lesson quite a while ago but the hard way  you can taste it fuck up your batch. Nasty


Gotta admit, nothing looks more awesome than a slab of shatter and you only get that by peeling away the mat. I was a tad shocked at the info I got though. Forsaking my slabs for safety sake and sticking to scraping off crystals instead myself. Can be a bit messy but I quite enjoy it... crunch crunch crunch lmfao... Anyhow just for interests sake and also because I feel we all need to pass this info around far and wide: http://skunkpharmresearch.com/spraying-butane-directly-on-silicone-mats/


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You blasting on to silicone? This is baaaaad.... even pouring blasted liquid on to those is baaaaaaddddd. @MrEDuck posted a harm reduction message on the use of heat proof silicone. Those mats absorb butane and bring hydrocarbons and other very nasties out the mat into your shatter. I will go look for the post and tag you mate you need to read it. Back to Pyrex my friend.


Thanks for helping get the word out!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 12, 2015)

I will tell you this shit is TASTY and rivals a good shatter. If only it was able to be produced in large amounts. me nah fux wit solvent extractions so this is perfect for me.


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I will tell you this shit is TASTY and rivals a good shatter. If only it was able to be produced in large amounts. me nah fux wit solvent extractions so this is perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 3393694
> View attachment 3393696
> ...


It is good,and like you said....just need more.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> For me not worrying about rippers alone is adding years to my life. Wake up to a ripped crop of around six pounds of NYCD and I promise you will cry like a baby. Been there not going back. Much prefer this as a hobby.


I've been extremely disheartened by the loss of _one_ fine looking girl that became a tranny @ 5 weeks. 6 lbs would surely induce tears...then body bags [ j/k]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2015)

genuity said:


> Mothers milk & her kin
> View attachment 3391436
> Seen spots of pm,so she got the chop
> View attachment 3391437


Green cure. It works great. Kills on contact and creates a high ph environment that molds cannot survive.

It is a potassium bicarbonate.

http://www.ecofruit.net/2010/60_SC_M_Wenneker_J_Kanne_S366bis370.pdf



> Abstract Powdery mildew (Sphaerotheca mors-uvae) severely infects young shoots, stems and fruits of gooseberry (Ribes uva-crispa). Environmental friendly and biological control measures are being sought throughout the world. Especially in organic gooseberry growing effective control measures are needed, because powdery mildew infections may result in a total loss of the crop. In a field trial the effect of potassium bicarbonate (Armicarb) on powdery mildew of gooseberry was evaluated. Four treatments; i.e. two preventive strategies and two curative strategies, were applied. Plants were sprayed until runoff. The percent of infected berries, shoots and disease severity were assessed. Very high disease incidences were observed in the untreated control. All potassium bicarbonate treatments significantly reduced the powdery mildew severity in leaves and fruits compared to the untreated controls. The preventive strategies were very successful. However, the number of spray applications was high.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 12, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I will tell you this shit is TASTY and rivals a good shatter. If only it was able to be produced in large amounts. me nah fux wit solvent extractions so this is perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 3393694
> View attachment 3393696
> ...


That looks awesome. I tried the whole rosin thing a bunch of times but I didn't get anything nearly as tasty as the other methods I use. Or as plentiful. Nothing smoothes over my pain like a fat dab.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 12, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Gotta admit, nothing looks more awesome than a slab of shatter and you only get that by peeling away the mat. I was a tad shocked at the info I got though. Forsaking my slabs for safety sake and sticking to scraping off crystals instead myself. Can be a bit messy but I quite enjoy it... crunch crunch crunch lmfao... Anyhow just for interests sake and also because I feel we all need to pass this info around far and wide: http://skunkpharmresearch.com/spraying-butane-directly-on-silicone-mats/


Those guys over at skunkpharm are no joke. Only place I get my bho info for sure


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2015)

One of my rock and roller buddies made friends with a cat that has supposedly developed his own method for making wax, I guess he is even working on the patent. The guy is supposed to be heading out to Cali soon to start his business and he is going to stop up here in the pacific northwest to show me what's up. My buddy that is friends with him is less than knowledgeable about wax making but from what I'm told there is no butane involved. Not sure, talk is cheap but if this chemist isn't bullshitting it ought to be a good way to use trimmings from this summer's harvest. That is if this dude comes through, I've smoked some of his daps and they were good, so hopefully he ain't full of shit.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 12, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> One of my rock and roller buddies made friends with a cat that has supposedly developed his own method for making wax, I guess he is even working on the patent. The guy is supposed to be heading out to Cali soon to start his business and he is going to stop up here in the pacific northwest to show me what's up. My buddy that is friends with him is less than knowledgeable about wax making but from what I'm told there is no butane involved. Not sure, talk is cheap but if this chemist isn't bullshitting it ought to be a good way to use trimmings from this summer's harvest. That is if this dude comes through, I've smoked some of his daps and they were good, so hopefully he ain't full of shit.


My guess would be he's using supercritical CO2 to do the extraction. Sadly you need a pretty pricey setup for that.



Al Yamoni said:


> Those guys over at skunkpharm are no joke. Only place I get my bho info for sure


They're awesome. It's wonderful to have knowledgeable people actually doing testing and working to educate the masses.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> My guess would be he's using supercritical CO2 to do the extraction. Sadly you need a pretty pricey setup for that.
> 
> 
> They're awesome. It's wonderful to have knowledgeable people actually doing testing and working to educate the masses.


Possibly but i think it maybe something else. My buddy couldn't really describe the process properly but no mention of it being costly or having a need for expensive equipment. I'll have to get this guy's email and see if he'll fill me in a little better. I'll chime back when I find more out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 12, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> My guess would be he's using supercritical CO2 to do the extraction. Sadly you need a pretty pricey setup for that.
> 
> 
> They're awesome. It's wonderful to have knowledgeable people actually doing testing and working to educate the masses.


I saw pics of the setup over at Green Dot Extraction Labs in Cali... CO2 extraction and like you say they have some serious looking gear around. Looks like it fell out of a TV show with all that stainless steel. No idea what was happening in there all I know is you are not building that using pocket money. Looked like a mortgage went into building it.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 12, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Possibly but i think it maybe something else. My buddy couldn't really describe the process properly but no mention of it being costly or having a need for expensive equipment. I'll have to get this guy's email and see if he'll fill me in a little better. I'll chime back when I find more out.


Now I'm really curious. 



Mad Hamish said:


> I saw pics of the setup over at Green Dot Extraction Labs in Cali... CO2 extraction and like you say they have some serious looking gear around. Looks like it fell out of a TV show with all that stainless steel. No idea what was happening in there all I know is you are not building that using pocket money. Looked like a mortgage went into building it.


That sounds about right. 73 bar is a lot of pressure! But the process has a lot of advantages over butane.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 12, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> Now I'm really curious.
> 
> 
> That sounds about right. 73 bar is a lot of pressure! But the process has a lot of advantages over butane.


http://greendotlabs.com/about-us/our-labs/ they run a lot of Bodhi gear have a look under their grows. Pretty badass.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Green cure. It works great. Kills on contact and creates a high ph environment that molds cannot survive.
> 
> It is a potassium bicarbonate.
> 
> http://www.ecofruit.net/2010/60_SC_M_Wenneker_J_Kanne_S366bis370.pdf


greencure only worked for me for a week and it came back so everyweek I had to use it and every time I used it, it fried my pistils and I hate that makes my girls look ugly I even mixed it light and still burned them better then pm I guess I use sulfur burned now maybe once a week for 6 hours and haven't seen pm in over 3 months I also took every plant out my room and cleaned it with bleach water and I added another fan


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> greencure only worked for me for a week and it came back so everyweek I had to use it and every time I used it, it fried my pistils and I hate that makes my girls look ugly I even mixed it light and still burned them better then pm I guess I use sulfur burned now maybe once a week for 6 hours and haven't seen pm in over 3 months I also took every plant out my room and cleaned it with bleach water and I added another fan


I use one small scoop to 250ml of water once a week. Never burned anything.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 12, 2015)

I even took them out of my room and sprayed and had a fan blowing on them for 3 hours to dry before putting back under lights and it stilled fried my pistils they came back but I like my sulfur burner


----------



## S1ingblade (Apr 12, 2015)

Makes me want to pop the two Gogi OG beans I got as a promo special a year or two ago, anyone grown it out? Supossed to have been a pricey cut to get back in the day. The dank Sinatra sounds great.
Thanks


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> Now I'm really curious.
> 
> 
> That sounds about right. 73 bar is a lot of pressure! But the process has a lot of advantages over butane.


I haven't talked to the Guy yet but my buddy just told me Guy has a $20+ million dollar lab so I doubt if I'll be able to hang with his process, LOL. My lab is short by at least a few million. Supposedly it is high pressure and organic method that is easy-ish, but my buddy is a stoner and basically has little insight to the process so I'll have to wait till dude comes out this summer or maybe hook up through emails. I know now it kind of sounds like I'm an asshole blowing smoke out my arse but I will find out more and give a better description.


----------



## BadInfluence (Apr 12, 2015)

Hey guys i hope you don't mind if i throw a quick question in here...
We have 2 sunshine daydream girls in week 5 of flower right now and they look really different. Both have the same structure and stretch. One is kinda skinny but very frosty. The buds are still very fluffy. It doesn't smell very strong but when you touch it your fingers smell of root beer and bazooka joe chewing gum. So far it doesn't look like a good yielder.
The other one is producing nice dense heavy buds and has a strong sweet fruity smell with some black pepper in it. It is frosty but not as much as the skinny one. We have cuttings of both but it looks as if the smelly one could be worth keeping for a while.

How many phenos are there and have you seen the ones described? What do your keepers look like?


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2015)

Mothers milk....


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 12, 2015)

any milk powder smells like advertised?


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 12, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I haven't talked to the Guy yet but my buddy just told me Guy has a $20+ million dollar lab so I doubt if I'll be able to hang with his process, LOL. My lab is short by at least a few million. Supposedly it is high pressure and organic method that is easy-ish, but my buddy is a stoner and basically has little insight to the process so I'll have to wait till dude comes out this summer or maybe hook up through emails. I know now it kind of sounds like I'm an asshole blowing smoke out my arse but I will find out more and give a better description.


Everything you're saying is making me think it's a super critical extraction process and your buddy is messing up the technical details.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't remember hearing of those descriptions so much on ssdd, maybe part of it but not totally as described. I haven't flowered any yet though. I have 4 in veg right now still unsexed. 3 bigger and 1 smaller. Out of the bigger ones the structure is very different. 1 is very robust with thick branches and very tight internodes, 1 is very stringy with tops coming out randomly and flopping all over, and 1 that is inbetween these 2, a little taller and more like the second one except it holds its weight better (hope its a female). I can't believe they haven't showed sex yet. For some reason I just can't tell yet.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 13, 2015)

When it comes to chemistry The Duck brings the truth, always.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Green cure. It works great. Kills on contact and creates a high ph environment that molds cannot survive.
> 
> It is a potassium bicarbonate.
> 
> http://www.ecofruit.net/2010/60_SC_M_Wenneker_J_Kanne_S366bis370.pdf


Good stuff in my experience. I hate using it late in flower though, if you get any on pistils they become obviously burnt. I've generally had my best luck being diligent with preventative maintenance. Silicon sprays the first few weeks of flower as well as neem/aloe sprays (i basically do each once a week at different times for the first 3 weeks)... stuff works great.


----------



## littlegiant (Apr 13, 2015)

BadInfluence said:


> Hey guys i hope you don't mind if i throw a quick question in here...
> We have 2 sunshine daydream girls in week 5 of flower right now and they look really different. Both have the same structure and stretch. One is kinda skinny but very frosty. The buds are still very fluffy. It doesn't smell very strong but when you touch it your fingers smell of root beer and bazooka joe chewing gum. So far it doesn't look like a good yielder.
> The other one is producing nice dense heavy buds and has a strong sweet fruity smell with some black pepper in it. It is frosty but not as much as the skinny one. We have cuttings of both but it looks as if the smelly one could be worth keeping for a while.
> 
> How many phenos are there and have you seen the ones described? What do your keepers look like?


I got 2 pheno's of SSDD. There maybe more too. 1 looked exactly like the pic on choice. Tight kushy nugs, skinny sturdy stems and frosty as hell. The other pheno was a little taller, thicker stems and buds seemed to be on the fluffy side. Smelled a lot more berry then the first. Buds were a bit larger too and almost as frosty but in the end they were all fairly dense and frosty on both plants.
At first I thought the nugs were gonna be small, but then they started to fill out really nice and you will end up with some nugs with some weight. I let mine go 11 weeks, and im glad I did.
Good thing you kept cuttings of both plants cuz I sure wish I did. I did keep the super frosty skinny one going though. Both keepers in my opinion. Smoking some at the moment too.
You will not be disappointed dude. If it lasts that long for you,3-4 weeks in jars and you will be in heaven.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 13, 2015)

BadInfluence said:


> ...2 sunshine daydream girls in week 5 of flower right now and they look really different. Both have the same structure and stretch. ... How many phenos are there and have you seen the ones described? What do your keepers look like?


so far i've seen four and they all had similar structure in growth patterns: one blueberry muffin pheno; two phenos that produce nice heavy, fat buds, with one of them that doesn't have much smell (to me); and, another thin bud that seems slightly hairier and seems to take a bit longer to ripen than the other phenos. harvest after 9-10 weeks of flower, but i've gone 11 weeks on them too. and i'm not catching any root beer and bazooka joe chewing gum on any but i'll check. 

i too am noticing that this thinner pheno seems to be covered in a lot more sugar than the other one growing right now (the lesser smelling pheno). i haven't smoked this last pheno yet but when i do, i'll update this for you, but so far, my favorites are the blueberry muffin pheno and the one heavy bud pheno that has a nice blueberry smell. both have been great smoke...well, even the third pheno that doesn't have a lot of smell, it is nice smoke, but i prefer the other two.

as a newbie, to my untrained eye, the thin pheno seems to look a lot like the picture Bodhi used in his SSDD description as it starts to fatten up. but what do i know?


----------



## calicat (Apr 13, 2015)

BadInfluence said:


> Hey guys i hope you don't mind if i throw a quick question in here...
> We have 2 sunshine daydream girls in week 5 of flower right now and they look really different. Both have the same structure and stretch. One is kinda skinny but very frosty. The buds are still very fluffy. It doesn't smell very strong but when you touch it your fingers smell of root beer and bazooka joe chewing gum. So far it doesn't look like a good yielder.
> The other one is producing nice dense heavy buds and has a strong sweet fruity smell with some black pepper in it. It is frosty but not as much as the skinny one. We have cuttings of both but it looks as if the smelly one could be worth keeping for a while.
> 
> How many phenos are there and have you seen the ones described? What do your keepers look like?


Nope that is the whole concept of a thread on a public online community is to freely exchange thoughts and ideas. Sometimes it gets sidelined for trivial nonsense. So lets get back to business.

Genetics of Sunshine Daydream. Bubbashine vs Appalachia. Bubbashine is Original Bubba Kush or pre 92 Bubba Kush vs DJ Shorts Blue Moonshine ( f3 or f4 generation can not remember exactly of Temple Flo and HTAF ). Appalachia is a creation of High and Lonesome using Cecil's Green Crack vs JJ NYC BX of Tres Dawg.

Contrary to popular belief the cross is not going to be 25% of the offspring that would resemble the mother cut, 50% of the offspring is a homogeneous expression of both mother and father expressions, and 25% of progeny would resemble father. The actual numbers would be quite different if you apply all of Mendel's laws of genetics and grew out humongous populations. A great example of breeders that actually applies all laws and it shows in their population descriptions would be Dynasty Seeds Professor P and Gooeybreeder. Bodhi would not know because the original male was lost. The crosses all of us have been seeing since the Appy demise is a result of emergency crosses from stored male pollen and/or back up clones of the original father I am assuming. So even the actual creator would have an arduous if not an impossible one to answer your query. The biggest factor that your answer will remain an enigma would be the fact that no one knows the exact genetic makeup of Original Bubba Kush it is all speculation. Probably previous sentence could apply to Green Crack as well as Tres Dawg.

Me personally still having fun going through my wares of that particular strain. I have been only getting superb stallions and lackluster ones. The female I will be looking for is the elusive Buttercut pheno if I am meant to encounter it in my garden. Not sure if I helped you but I tried best of luck with your search.


----------



## calicat (Apr 13, 2015)

Sista undercovergrow you might want to step back and view your posts that you share on this thread. You being a newbie and untrained eye what a riot. You are quite versed in the SSDD line. If I ever had a query concerning that strain I would go to you and address it .


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 13, 2015)

calicat said:


> Sista undercovergrow you might want to step back and view your posts that you share on this thread. You being a newbie and untrained eye what a riot. You are quite versed in the SSDD line. If I ever had a query concerning that strain I would go to you and address it .


thanks! it is definitely a favorite smoke for me


----------



## BadInfluence (Apr 13, 2015)

littlegiant said:


> I got 2 pheno's of SSDD. There maybe more too. 1 looked exactly like the pic on choice. Tight kushy nugs, skinny sturdy stems and frosty as hell. The other pheno was a little taller, thicker stems and buds seemed to be on the fluffy side. Smelled a lot more berry then the first. Buds were a bit larger too and almost as frosty but in the end they were all fairly dense and frosty on both plants.
> At first I thought the nugs were gonna be small, but then they started to fill out really nice and you will end up with some nugs with some weight. I let mine go 11 weeks, and im glad I did.
> Good thing you kept cuttings of both plants cuz I sure wish I did. I did keep the super frosty skinny one going though. Both keepers in my opinion. Smoking some at the moment too.
> You will not be disappointed dude. If it lasts that long for you,3-4 weeks in jars and you will be in heaven.


That sounds a little bit like our 2 phenos. I hope the skinny one puts on some weight soon. Right now it doesn't look like much but it is for sure one of the frostiest plants in our garden. The one with the big buds looks like a really good yield but maybe i was just lucky with the fim. It has a nice main bud and lots of very long side branches. The buds on these branches are bigger than main buds on other plants we've grown.



undercovergrow said:


> so far i've seen four and they all had similar structure in growth patterns: one blueberry muffin pheno; two phenos that produce nice heavy, fat buds, with one of them that doesn't have much smell (to me); and, another thin bud that seems slightly hairier and seems to take a bit longer to ripen than the other phenos. harvest after 9-10 weeks of flower, but i've gone 11 weeks on them too. and i'm not catching any root beer and bazooka joe chewing gum on any but i'll check.
> 
> i too am noticing that this thinner pheno seems to be covered in a lot more sugar than the other one growing right now (the lesser smelling pheno). i haven't smoked this last pheno yet but when i do, i'll update this for you, but so far, my favorites are the blueberry muffin pheno and the one heavy bud pheno that has a nice blueberry smell. both have been great smoke...well, even the third pheno that doesn't have a lot of smell, it is nice smoke, but i prefer the other two.
> 
> as a newbie, to my untrained eye, the thin pheno seems to look a lot like the picture Bodhi used in his SSDD description as it starts to fatten up. but what do i know?


Seriously, root beer and bazooka joe but you have to touch the plant and get your fingers sticky. The plant itself doesn't really have a strong smell.




calicat said:


> Nope that is the whole concept of a thread on a public online community is to freely exchange thoughts and ideas. Sometimes it gets sidelined for trivial nonsense. So lets get back to business.
> 
> Genetics of Sunshine Daydream. Bubbashine vs Appalachia. Bubbashine is Original Bubba Kush or pre 92 Bubba Kush vs DJ Shorts Blue Moonshine ( f3 or f4 generation can not remember exactly of Temple Flo and HTAF ). Appalachia is a creation of High and Lonesome using Cecil's Green Crack vs JJ NYC BX of Tres Dawg.
> 
> ...


Wow that's a lot of background info there but since i don't know any of the parents in particular i wasn't really looking for a pheno that would be close to one of the parents. Just checking what people have grown and liked.
And you mentioned backup clones of the Appalachia male. Wouldn't that be as good as the original? I thought the appy crosses which are still available came from frozen pollen? 

There are also 2 Dream lotus, 1 Tigers milk and one Tranquil Elephantizer remix V2 in that grow which are all from clones from previous grows. All 3 are really nice smokes but the Tigers milk is my favorite.


----------



## BadInfluence (Apr 13, 2015)

And by the way... the original Tranquil Elephantizer was Snow Lotus x G13/88HP and the Remix had the parents changed so Snow Lotus was the father. I just can't find any info on the Remix v2. Is this the Snow Lotus mom again like in the original?


----------



## calicat (Apr 13, 2015)

To Badinfluence... If that is a true scenario then in theory yes. But the question arises if there were back up clones, were those said clones healthy. Remember the statement I mentioned in regard to the Appy is speculation. I am not his tester nor am I his friend. I am just a satisfied customer that has a huge collection of his gear. Yes I agree with you all these crosses coming out after the death of the original Appy male has been pollen crosses. I have never seen an actual statement from B but I believe that would be a safe assumption wouldn't you agree  .


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 13, 2015)

BadInfluence said:


> ...
> Seriously, root beer and bazooka joe but you have to touch the plant and get your fingers sticky. The plant itself doesn't really have a strong smell.
> ...


i seriously  can't believe you picked up on those two smells coming from her but yeah, totally.  you're right on--they are definitely there right at the first whiff.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 14, 2015)

BadInfluence said:


> And by the way... the original Tranquil Elephantizer was Snow Lotus x G13/88HP and the Remix had the parents changed so Snow Lotus was the father. I just can't find any info on the Remix v2. Is this the Snow Lotus mom again like in the original?


The V2 Remix is with the DeadlyG poppa far as I recall


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 14, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> The V2 Remix is with the DeadlyG poppa far as I recall


Naw Hamish V2 is Snow Lotus dad original was with Deadly G dad. Should be plenty of info for both


----------



## COGrown (Apr 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw Hamish V2 is Snow Lotus dad original was with Deadly G dad. Should be plenty of info for both


Hamish is correct. 
Tranquil elephantizer : Snow Lotus (f) x 88g13hp (m)
TE Remix (1) : 88g13hp (f) x Snow Lotus (m) this is the 2012 release that I run.
TE Remix v2: Snow Lotus (f) x Deadly G (88g13hp f3 male)


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 14, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Hamish is correct.
> Tranquil elephantizer : Snow Lotus (f) x 88g13hp (m)
> TE Remix (1) : 88g13hp (f) x Snow Lotus (m) this is the 2012 release that I run.
> TE Remix v2: Snow Lotus (f) x Deadly G (88g13hp f3 male)


Damn that's not what the seed banks are saying

http://www.cannazon.com/Bodhi-Seeds-Tranquil-Elephantizer

Well this seed bank. It's the only one I can find that actually list V2 and these are in stock


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn that's not what the seed banks are saying
> 
> http://www.cannazon.com/Bodhi-Seeds-Tranquil-Elephantizer
> 
> Well this seed bank. It's the only one I can find that actually list V2 and these are in stock


They just slow at updates...


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 14, 2015)

proof is in the pudding


----------



## BadInfluence (Apr 14, 2015)

BadInfluence said:


> And by the way... the original Tranquil Elephantizer was Snow Lotus x G13/88HP and the Remix had the parents changed so Snow Lotus was the father. I just can't find any info on the Remix v2. Is this the Snow Lotus mom again like in the original?


Yeah great idea to actually look at the bag and not just the internet. Mine says Deadly G x Snow Lotus, too.


----------



## COGrown (Apr 14, 2015)

Hope no one going to the cup this year expected to get any free samples for their ticket price....

http://www.thecannabist.co/2015/04/14/marijuana-samples-cannabis-cup-denver/33153/

Makes sense, though, last year there was a bunch of friction between the shops and companies giving away samples/dabs and the shops just selling them. And, as always seems to be the case now that cannabis is a business here, the assholes won. 
It doesn't look like I'll be going this year unless I either get a comp ticket through my work or end up helping at a booth, but if any of you decent folk are going to be in town you should hit me up. Its certainly legal to share your own supply.

*and that te:remix info is just to the best of my understanding, it is totally possible it could have been the snow lotus male with a deadly g f3 female, but it is my understanding the cross was made with the deadly g f3 male, as it coincided with the testing/release of the other deadly g male hybrids.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 15, 2015)

UW Black x '88 g13/hp - 23 days


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

Thick mothers milk,nice and funky,not frosty,but oily..

The other normal plants are thick also,lil bit more frost..not much though..good smells.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 15, 2015)

A bud on one of the smaller side branches of my Headtrip that I pollinated to make some F2s. Starting to get a little purple to her.



Really nice trichome production as well, she's a frosty lady.


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

Nug on nug...she will get a few runs..

Bamboo did not work,had to bust out the tent bars....

My lil self topping plant,love how these plants(in general) work

Most would have tossed her..


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3395952
> Nug on nug...she will get a few runs..


Very Nice.....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 15, 2015)

If you told me this Jahruba was the mother of all Diesels I would believe it. Eye watering pure fuel staaaaank. Doing a wet trim as we speak, pics up soon. This is a land race cross land race?! Well now... can't wait for the smoke test. Looks like a classic Diesel too, just missing the fade but calyx structure is spot on.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> View attachment 3396097


Man if I didn't see the post before telling me it was a landrace cross I would've never believed it wasn't Diesel as you are 1000% right it looks just like it. I love Sour D so I know that one well. Never had the pleasure of growing her tho but hopefully one day. I want the true Sour D if I'm gonna grow her. This girl def has the Diesel foxtail look to her and it's crazy how she has the smell too. Great work bro can't wait to hear report after curing


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 15, 2015)

That is crazy , I got 3 packs of Jahruba myself but wasn't expecting any diesel when I grow them out. Mostly got them because of the Aruba. I am wanting to make a few strains that do well outdoors and finish on time in most areas and the Aruba is one of the few that meet that criteria from reading on it. How many days did that Jahruba go, and how many did you grow? Other phenos?

And genuity, that is a beastly Mothers Milk, I still need to jump on a couple packs of those. That is one heck of a strain.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 16, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> That is crazy , I got 3 packs of Jahruba myself but wasn't expecting any diesel when I grow them out. Mostly got them because of the Aruba. I am wanting to make a few strains that do well outdoors and finish on time in most areas and the Aruba is one of the few that meet that criteria from reading on it. How many days did that Jahruba go, and how many did you grow? Other phenos?
> 
> And genuity, that is a beastly Mothers Milk, I still need to jump on a couple packs of those. That is one heck of a strain.


I just got the one girl from the test pack but such is life, I got insane female ratios off the previous run. She went ten weeks, and by the looks of it right now around four zips off a five gallon pot, hard topped just before flower. Eight huge colas in the end I kept only dominant branches. Will throw up some pics in flower soon. AMAZING cross from the pheno I got, just amazing.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 16, 2015)

This is my apollo 13 x snow lotus went 64 days
Never ran bodhi before but i will definately run some more.
Two different phenos this is the smelly sour bitch.
Neither yielded all that well got 66g from one and 56 from the other but i dont mind its worth it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 16, 2015)

torontoke said:


> View attachment 3396803
> This is my apollo 13 x snow lotus went 64 days
> Never ran bodhi before but i will definately run some more.
> Two different phenos this is the smelly sour bitch.
> Neither yielded all that well got 66g from one and 56 from the other but i dont mind its worth it.


Nice job. When [and where] is the smoke report?


----------



## torontoke (Apr 16, 2015)

Im waiting for a nice cure before giving it a thorough smoke report but the few nugs ive sampled have been fire.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 16, 2015)

torontoke said:


> View attachment 3396803
> This is my apollo 13 x snow lotus went 64 days
> Never ran bodhi before but i will definately run some more.
> Two different phenos this is the smelly sour bitch.
> Neither yielded all that well got 66g from one and 56 from the other but i dont mind its worth it.


Wow that looks so old school yum. I just want to grab it out the screen and give it a whiff. Looks like the first Skunk I had, stuff made me go green a few times lol... hey who here remembers getting The Greens? Wow seems a lifetime ago weed was that strong


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 16, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Wow that looks so old school yum. I just want to grab it out the screen and give it a whiff. Looks like the first Skunk I had, stuff made me go green a few times lol... hey who here remembers getting The Greens? Wow seems a lifetime ago weed was that strong


pardon my ignorance, but what is "the greens"?
Somehow my mind went to a digestive malady...


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 16, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> pardon my ignorance, but what is "the greens"?
> Somehow my mind went to a digestive malady...


Idk either but when he said that my brain jumped to this lol. I forgot how delightfully unpolitically correct disney movies are lol


----------



## genuity (Apr 16, 2015)

Hahahaha....good one


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 16, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Idk either but when he said that my brain jumped to this lol. I forgot how delightfully unpolitically correct disney movies are lol


Just watched this with my son the other day, I forgot how funny the innuendo in those films can be. Awesome.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 17, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> pardon my ignorance, but what is "the greens"?
> Somehow my mind went to a digestive malady...


Lol.. The Greens, or Green Fever... when you smoke so much or weed so strong your body almost goes into shock, sweats, tremors, blurred vision. Only happens in the early days of toking, being totally overwhelmed by ganja. Was a terrifying experience to me, happened with my third joint ever, some Swazi. Never been so wasted before or since. Got the Greens propa.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 17, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Lol.. The Greens, or Green Fever... when you smoke so much or weed so strong your body almost goes into shock, sweats, tremors, blurred vision. Only happens in the early days of toking, being totally overwhelmed by ganja. Was a terrifying experience to me, happened with my third joint ever, some Swazi. Never been so wasted before or since. Got the Greens propa.


ahhh, so it's a panic attack?
I've seen that a bunch, and had one attack myself, on some sensi-star that I grew back in the early 2000s, I eneded up spending 600 dollars are multiple medical tests to make sure my heart wasn't bad... stress tests, echocardiogram, etc...
What it was, was too strong of coffee first, then I had a single bongload of that sensi-star and my heart skipped a couple beats, so I freaked out, and ended up well... in green fever I guess...
not fun, I quit smoking for almost a yr, and lost that strain, it was the strongest herb I've smoked to date, but not at all pleasant to smoke.
I'm not too sure about all these THC tests, I smoked some Chiquita banana @32.3% THC, and it didn't even come close to half of my strains.. We need to figure this out, I mean, we know it's all the other cannabinoids involved too...
Especially considering some of my strains are from clones, for example the bluedream, my BD smoked WAY stronger than that 32% Chiquita banana... And BD is supposed to be in the low 20s.. I just wonder which other cannabinoid is making the difference? Or is it like a magical ratio of the cannabinoids that makes them all stronger in conjunction? Anyways...


----------



## COGrown (Apr 17, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> ahhh, so it's a panic attack?
> I've seen that a bunch, and had one attack myself, on some sensi-star that I grew back in the early 2000s, I eneded up spending 600 dollars are multiple medical tests to make sure my heart wasn't bad... stress tests, echocardiogram, etc...
> What it was, was too strong of coffee first, then I had a single bongload of that sensi-star and my heart skipped a couple beats, so I freaked out, and ended up well... in green fever I guess...
> not fun, I quit smoking for almost a yr, and lost that strain, it was the strongest herb I've smoked to date, but not at all pleasant to smoke.
> ...


The different cannabinoids and terpenes have a heavy influence on the actual perceived potency of a strain vs. the thc potency of a strain, but the other grain of salt to take with testing numbers is that if you take off a primo head bud and snip off all the sugar leaves and send that off to get tested you will get optimal results, but not necessarily results that are reflective of the whole harvest. Furthermore, in retail there's lots of shady techniques that get involved in between the harvest and when the actual customer gets the bud in the stores. Often buds will be tumbled by the shops or growers before sales to remove a good deal of the exterior trich heads, which will be then made into concentrates/extracts/etc to be sold as well. This is a technique that was started by the Dutch, but I have heard first hand that it takes place in quite a few prominent denver dispensaries. 

Any time someone who relies on the commercial system smokes my herb they are blown away first by the taste, and then by how strong it is. However, for me, since I've been doing this since quite a bit before the medicinal age, its just your slightly better than average chronic. It is chronic, no mistaking that, but in CO that used to be pretty easy to find.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 17, 2015)

A friend of mine believes sniffing lemons while smoking Skunk in particular makes it stronger. I used to laugh it off but hell, perhaps terpenes can have a synergistic effect? Like coffee plus sugar synergise into something a lot more rushy than plain black... Very interested in the topic of THC versus perceived or actual potency myself. I have had some downright poopy looking bud put me on my ass before, no bag appeal so definitely not super THC content, but total knock out.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 17, 2015)

I've greened out a few times in my life, once was after a good 10+ years of toking followed by a good little break. After a few months of really hard work and only having time to smoke 1 joint per night my friend who had just acquired a Volcano thought it was a good idea to pick me up one morning and smoke an eighth in the volcano.

couch locked, jello legs paired with some minor nausea and then........ 

hahaha


----------



## calicat (Apr 17, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> A friend of mine believes sniffing lemons while smoking Skunk in particular makes it stronger. I used to laugh it off but hell, perhaps terpenes can have a synergistic effect? Like coffee plus sugar synergise into something a lot more rushy than plain black... Very interested in the topic of THC versus perceived or actual potency myself. I have had some downright poopy looking bud put me on my ass before, no bag appeal so definitely not super THC content, but total knock out.


It does. Try smoking after ingesting mangoes, lemongrass, etc. Terpenes found in cannabis are found in other floral life. Basically if you have the active receptor in your body then your response to a particular strain you take in will be heightened.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 17, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> A friend of mine believes sniffing lemons while smoking Skunk in particular makes it stronger. I used to laugh it off but hell, perhaps terpenes can have a synergistic effect? Like coffee plus sugar synergise into something a lot more rushy than plain black... Very interested in the topic of THC versus perceived or actual potency myself. I have had some downright poopy looking bud put me on my ass before, no bag appeal so definitely not super THC content, but total knock out.


ah man, so true, I smoked some viatnamese herb that looked like dirtweed, literally very little crystals, tons of hairs and calyxes, just like a tight thin branch of pistils, calyxes and hairs, didn't even look mature, and that herb put me DOWN. I needed to drive but I wasn't gonna risk it.
And I've been smoking and growing since the late 80s/early 90s. No bag appeal, but holy crap....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 17, 2015)

Hmmmmm... this raises a very interesting point... why I find spicy strains to be more potent. I have had allergies my whole life, so a lot of the subtle sweet flavors are lost on me, like the grape sodas and bubblegums, most fruity types. But SPICE, and then fuel, I equate with potency AND strong flavor. I know many more cannabinoids are involved, but in this case there seems to be a direct link to terpenes. Wait... I get high off spicy food too... wow this is interesting. I am going to have some fun experimenting for sure. I will stop at a sip of gasoline though no matter how much I like my Diesel lmao


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 17, 2015)

They say terpenes are modulators for the thc(and possibly other cannabinoids?) thus altering the high.


I guess it makes sense, your friend is essentially combining aromatherapy with cannabis inhalation.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 17, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hmmmmm... this raises a very interesting point... why I find spicy strains to be more potent. I have had allergies my whole life, so a lot of the subtle sweet flavors are lost on me, like the grape sodas and bubblegums, most fruity types. But SPICE, and then fuel, I equate with potency AND strong flavor. I know many more cannabinoids are involved, but in this case there seems to be a direct link to terpenes. Wait... I get high off spicy food too... wow this is interesting. I am going to have some fun experimenting for sure. I will stop at a sip of gasoline though no matter how much I like my Diesel lmao


exactly!
that viatnamese I was talking about was VERY spicy, almost like nag-champa, the incense..
Very weird, but insanely strong.


----------



## calicat (Apr 17, 2015)

In your case MH eat spicy foods and have those old gasoline station rags and wear it as a bandana ( forgot the actual term for them ) and smoke on your Jahruba or your old diesel cut and you are guaranteed to get messed up almost to a point that you are begging to wane off of it. Personification of cannabis synergy right there eh lol.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 17, 2015)

Damn, that's trippy....that the terpenes would have an effect on the overall feel of the high. 
But sniffing gasoline soaked rags on your head while eating spicy Thai noodles would certainly have it's own effect lol.


----------



## ActionHanks (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm going to the grocery store now lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2015)

Well now, already some fine dinner companions: Curry and OG, followed by coffee and Zombie Balls which is very similar to an old Bubba. Damn near short circuited.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 18, 2015)

Here is a shot of the blueberry hashplant at day 49 of 12/12 that I put up in the tester thread in case some of you don't check that thread.


----------



## DustyNugs (Apr 19, 2015)

Anyone know if Bodhi has beans at the Denver Cup? I swear I looked everywhere yesterday and couldn't find anything. Last year they were at the Seedsman tent, this year it looks like breeders have individual setups... No Bodhi


----------



## COGrown (Apr 19, 2015)

DustyNugs said:


> Anyone know if Bodhi has beans at the Denver Cup? I swear I looked everywhere yesterday and couldn't find anything. Last year they were at the Seedsman tent, this year it looks like breeders have individual setups... No Bodhi


He doesn't usually have a booth at those, and last year it was really just seedsman vending bodhi beans, there were more people who knew about b's gear at the organic vendor booths than anywhere else... I'm going either today or tomorrow, hopefully tomorrow, but more just to wander around than anything else. I think at this point I literally have enough beans to last a lifetime.

On a different note, I've been trying to familiarize myself with my new camera, which as of yet is not quite as good as I had hoped it would be, but here is a little bud from a strain that really seems to never disappoint, Sunshine Daydream. Dry and with around a two week cure so far.


----------



## COGrown (Apr 19, 2015)

Dirty Hippy x 88g13hp
One female out of ten, with two no shows. Very slow in veg with no stretch, but the nodes are tight and she is stacked top to bottom with buds. Smell so far is a loud greasy hash. Similar to the dank zappa, but more hashy and less greasy.


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2015)

COGrown said:


> He doesn't usually have a booth at those, and last year it was really just seedsman vending bodhi beans, there were more people who knew about b's gear at the organic vendor booths than anywhere else... I'm going either today or tomorrow, hopefully tomorrow, but more just to wander around than anything else. I think at this point I literally have enough beans to last a lifetime.
> 
> On a different note, I've been trying to familiarize myself with my new camera, which as of yet is not quite as good as I had hoped it would be, but here is a little bud from a strain that really seems to never disappoint, Sunshine Daydream. Dry and with around a two week cure so far.
> View attachment 3399174


What you trying to figure out with the cam?

26 watt white cfl....helps makes bud pics pop.
Shutter speed
Aperture setting
Landscape setting..

All of that is in Manuel mode.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 19, 2015)

low iso, high light and a tripod is key to a really good shot. no flash.

these were taken with a regular little 6 year old handheld digicam for example. 







You can also buy little photo tents and light kits on ebay for super cheap which will soften the light and remove shadows.


----------



## COGrown (Apr 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> What you trying to figure out with the cam?
> 
> 26 watt white cfl....helps makes bud pics pop.
> Shutter speed
> ...


Yeah, I am just basically the worst with cameras, so yeah, I am trying to figure out all of those things. Previously my photography skills have been limited to adjusting the aperture and letting everything else be handled automatically.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 19, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Dirty Hippy x 88g13hp
> One female out of ten, with two no shows. Very slow in veg with no stretch, but the nodes are tight and she is stacked top to bottom with buds. Smell so far is a loud greasy hash. Similar to the dank zappa, but more hashy and less greasy.
> View attachment 3399178


I am about two days from throwing two DZ ladies in flower... do you have a thread with your run so I can have a look see?...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2015)

If it is a nice SLR, with removable lenses, you can get a macro lens to make the flower pics pop.

A ring flash is also cool for adding some good light.

2012 Malawi Indoor Scrog with Kessil H350 Magenta:








I also use Corel Paint Shop Pro to process the files. My current setup for RIU is to resize the pictures to 1" wide and 600 dpi and save them in PNG format to Photobucket. Then I just copy the link from Photobucket into the post.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 19, 2015)

Do you guys think I am a little to demanding of my plants. I mean I do make them bow before me but I am their master, yes?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 19, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Do you guys think I am a little to demanding of my plants. I mean I do make them bow before me but I am their master, yes?
> View attachment 3399244


Pimps and hoes; train them bitches!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2015)

50 shades of green!


----------



## COGrown (Apr 19, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am about two days from throwing two DZ ladies in flower... do you have a thread with your run so I can have a look see?...


Nah, I was one of the original testers, but my run got basically shitcanned when two of the purple urkel x yo mama i was testing went herm crazy and pollinated everything else I was growing. I've thrown up some pics here and there, but that's it. I have my keeper lady in flower right now but its my last run with her. Long veg time and big root space help a lot, I might actually try to take a clone or two off of this one now even though its quite late because she looks better now than she ever has before. I wasn't crazy about the taste, it reminds one of engine grease and violets. Potency though is top notch. Never saw any instability issues either.


----------



## COGrown (Apr 19, 2015)

Dank Zappa (UW Black Hashplant x deadly g f3 male)
 

Some new strains at GLG, including Nepalese and Laotian landraces.... good stuff.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 20, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Nah, I was one of the original testers, but my run got basically shitcanned when two of the purple urkel x yo mama i was testing went herm crazy and pollinated everything else I was growing. I've thrown up some pics here and there, but that's it. I have my keeper lady in flower right now but its my last run with her. Long veg time and big root space help a lot, I might actually try to take a clone or two off of this one now even though its quite late because she looks better now than she ever has before. I wasn't crazy about the taste, it reminds one of engine grease and violets. Potency though is top notch. Never saw any instability issues either.


Thanks bro. Looking very similar to the Dank Sinatra Remix... I am going to go for an extra ten days veg methinks...


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 20, 2015)

Headtrip, day 62 of 12/12, the chocolate smells have really come out late in flower. It smells exactly like a chocolate tootsie roll pop


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 20, 2015)

Well I am impressed: Dirty Sanchez pulled 143 dry trimmed grams from a five gallon nursery bag, and that excludes the very tiny small bit of popcorn I allowed to fall into the trim bag. Smells... tastes... looks... exactly and precicely like one of my Dream Beaver girls. This lady will not get another run but her sister looks even more promising so there might be a keeper in this pack, holding thumbs...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 420 my Bodhi Family!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 20, 2015)

One of my 5 UW Black x '88g13/hp is showing intersex traits. She had some pods along the axial limbs between day 21 and 28. I simply picked em off. None of the others are showing any signs. I'm keepin a close eye on her.

Not going to use her for pollen chucks.


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2015)

Still growing..
 3 different tops..


----------



## Sativied (Apr 20, 2015)

genuity said:


> Still growing..
> View attachment 3400174 3 different tops..


What an awesome calyx to leaf ratio and bud structure. Damn nice job.


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2015)

Sativied said:


> What an awesome calyx to leaf ratio and bud structure. Damn nice job.


Thanks..

I took the 4th one down..

Her early smoke report is very clean smoke..strong effects..hits hard.
Taste is soft sliky marshmallows type.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2015)

genuity said:


> Still growing..
> View attachment 3400174 3 different tops..


That looks like a never ending pheno lol. That one will prolly still spit pistils out even when it's done. Buds growing out of buds!!!! No popcorn on that one


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2015)

*Chem 3 x 88g13/hp Hashplant pheno 28 days
*


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi everyone,
Been lurking for a while (read the whole thread). Excellent work! Need your opinions, choose 3:

Lions Milk, Kinky Temple, Lotus Larry, Bingo Pajama, Red Eye Jedi, Columbian Black, Sorcerer's Apprentice, Prayer Tower (Sativa), Super Snow Lotus, Jungle Spice, Chocolate Trip F2 open pollination, Tiger Mountain, Sunshine Daydream, Pineapple Hashplant, Nepali Temple, Blue Tara, Black Lotus, Apollo 11 Genius F4 open pollination, Golden Road, Buddha's Hand, Jahruba, Dream Temple, Godhead, Temple of Larry, The Fuzz, Space Cake, Clusterfunk, Mountain Temple, Jabba's Stash, Strange Brew, Moontang, Sky Lotus, Love Triangle, Prayer Tower (Indica), Kindness, Cherry Hashplant, Super Silver Temple, Solo's Stash, Dragonfruit, Pagoda, Elfinstone, Cheech Wizard, Hollyweed, Silver Mountain, Dream Lotus, Wish Mountain, Blockhead BX 

I prefer sativa to indica. Height is not an issue (8ft ceilings). I am new to Bodhi. Thanks in advance


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 20, 2015)

~ 28 days , can't fuckin wait to be puffin on these trichomes . This gonna be a good hash maker.


----------



## Worcester (Apr 20, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> ~ 28 days , can't fuckin wait to be puffin on these trichomes . This gonna be a good hash maker.
> 
> View attachment 3400390


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 20, 2015)

Apollo 11 Genius F4 
Pagoda
Sky Lotus



kingpyro said:


> I prefer sativa to indica.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> ~ 28 days , can't fuckin wait to be puffin on these trichomes . This gonna be a good hash maker.
> 
> View attachment 3400390


Looks like yours is putting out like mines too. Can't wait to see what they do in another 4 weeks.


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 20, 2015)

kingpyro said:


> Hi everyone,
> Been lurking for a while (read the whole thread). Excellent work! Need your opinions, choose 3:
> 
> Lions Milk, Kinky Temple, Lotus Larry, Bingo Pajama, Red Eye Jedi, Columbian Black, Sorcerer's Apprentice, Prayer Tower (Sativa), Super Snow Lotus, Jungle Spice, Chocolate Trip F2 open pollination, Tiger Mountain, Sunshine Daydream, Pineapple Hashplant, Nepali Temple, Blue Tara, Black Lotus, Apollo 11 Genius F4 open pollination, Golden Road, Buddha's Hand, Jahruba, Dream Temple, Godhead, Temple of Larry, The Fuzz, Space Cake, Clusterfunk, Mountain Temple, Jabba's Stash, Strange Brew, Moontang, Sky Lotus, Love Triangle, Prayer Tower (Indica), Kindness, Cherry Hashplant, Super Silver Temple, Solo's Stash, Dragonfruit, Pagoda, Elfinstone, Cheech Wizard, Hollyweed, Silver Mountain, Dream Lotus, Wish Mountain, Blockhead BX
> ...


Best post ever!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 21, 2015)

kingpyro said:


> Hi everyone,
> Been lurking for a while (read the whole thread). Excellent work! Need your opinions, choose 3:
> 
> Lions Milk, Kinky Temple, Lotus Larry, Bingo Pajama, Red Eye Jedi, Columbian Black, Sorcerer's Apprentice, Prayer Tower (Sativa), Super Snow Lotus, Jungle Spice, Chocolate Trip F2 open pollination, Tiger Mountain, Sunshine Daydream, Pineapple Hashplant, Nepali Temple, Blue Tara, Black Lotus, Apollo 11 Genius F4 open pollination, Golden Road, Buddha's Hand, Jahruba, Dream Temple, Godhead, Temple of Larry, The Fuzz, Space Cake, Clusterfunk, Mountain Temple, Jabba's Stash, Strange Brew, Moontang, Sky Lotus, Love Triangle, Prayer Tower (Indica), Kindness, Cherry Hashplant, Super Silver Temple, Solo's Stash, Dragonfruit, Pagoda, Elfinstone, Cheech Wizard, Hollyweed, Silver Mountain, Dream Lotus, Wish Mountain, Blockhead BX
> ...


Cheech Wizard, Clusterfunk, Sunshine Daydream. Enough to scare your friends lol


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 21, 2015)

The Sativa leaners of the bunch that you would grow indoors are:

Kinky Temple , Prayer Tower Sativa, and Prayer Tower Indica, Apollo 11, Buddhas hand, Jahruba, Dream Temple, Temple of Larry, Mountain Temple, Strange Brew, Super Silver Temple, Dragon Fruit, Pagoda, Elfinstone, Silver Mountain, Dream Lotus.

It depends on what you want out of them, I would probably choose Apollo 11, Dragon Fruit, and Dream Lotus, or Silver Mtn.

You can't go wrong with any of them. Some will finish faster, some will yield better, different tastes etc. If you have any other specific things you like let us know, or if you have any other questions. That list looks like a few things are missing from the current drop though like Dream Beaver - would be another great choice.

Edited to add - if you like hybrids and aren't looking for something sativa dominant I think Hamish has some killer choices there. The ones I listed are just ones I know are mostly sativa dominant. Doesn't mean you won't like any other plants. You should pick up a pack of the Sunshine Daydream either way, and that Cheech Wizzard I think is gonna be amazing, as well as the Sorcerers Apprentice that was made from it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 21, 2015)

Cheech Wizard is an absolute must have... going to be missing out myself but damn, jump on that while you can... Anyhoo, Jahruba lower bud. Tastes like... fuel. Straight up chemmy diesel funk no frills.


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 21, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Cheech Wizard, Clusterfunk, Sunshine Daydream. Enough to scare your friends lol


Please elaborate. Scaring friends is always a good time


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 21, 2015)

Anyone have more information on this cheech wizard? Just trying to get a handle on why you guys think it is must have. 

I am going get SSDD as 1/3 since it is viewed so highly by everyone here. Thoughts on silver mountain vs dream lotus?

Sent from my A0001 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## calicat (Apr 21, 2015)

kingpyro said:


> Anyone have more information on this cheech wizard? Just trying to get a handle on why you guys think it is must have.
> 
> I am going get SSDD as 1/3 since it is viewed so highly by everyone here. Thoughts on silver mountain vs dream lotus?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Rollitup mobile app


For Cheech Wizard... Genetic wise B got the sickly og clone from a friend. It was a tightly held cut. Does not know what it is exactly so he decided to call it green curry og.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 21, 2015)

kingpyro said:


> Please elaborate. Scaring friends is always a good time


Amongst the most hardened growers I have met on the web those three blew even the most jaded out the water, and your truly isn't complaining either. With scaring your friends I mean that most of them won't feel like driving home after the first joint... B's gear hits hard on a whole different level IMO others might disagree but wow...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 21, 2015)

Anus Otis said:


> Apollo 11 Genius F4
> Pagoda
> Sky Lotus


Have you grown any of those?


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 21, 2015)

Anyone have experience with Cheech Wizard? Looking for taste/smell profile(s).

So far I am going to go with SSDD and Apollo 11. 1 more to complement the initial trilogy.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 21, 2015)

kingpyro said:


> Anyone have experience with Cheech Wizard? Looking for taste/smell profile(s).
> 
> So far I am going to go with SSDD and Apollo 11. 1 more to complement the initial trilogy.


Can't go wrong with Goji or Tigers Milk either. Goji is one I know everyone loves and is being used in many crosses by other breeders


----------



## COGrown (Apr 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Can't go wrong with Goji or Tigers Milk either. Goji is one I know everyone loves and is being used in many crosses by other breeders


Goji is a nearly perfect strain, I'm running multiple cuts of it right now.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 21, 2015)

Cheech Wizzard will be gone forever soon, the mother cut was lost along with the others. All of those crosses where the Appy is the dad will be gone forever as well. The Cheech Wizzard from what I have seen is a very beautiful OG. I have read that it is possible it is the same cut as Diablo OG. I believe it is a fairly decent yielding OG and grows a little more vigorous then other cuts, on the stretchy side. It looked like the phenos varied from straight OG dominant buds/smells- pinesoul smells, to smells like Green Curry (name Bodhi gave the mom), to rotten Papaya, and also fruity flavors. I believe Bodhi found a sour apple pheno and that is the one he used to make Sorcerers Apprentice. Sorcerers Apprentice is Cheech Wizzard x Appalachia - can't wait to grow that one out.

Most of this above is from posts I have found, and what I can remember. Either way I would take Cheech Wizzard over Gogi and I haven't even grown them out yet. I have both, but if I was to pop any it would be the Cheech - it just seems so exotic and different. Gogi is Nepali OG x Snow Lotus, Cheech is Green Curry OG x Snow Lotus. They will be similar but different in their own ways. The main reason I would go with Cheech over Gogi is Gogi is going to be around for as long as Bodhi is around - it is his most popular strain along with SSDD... Cheech will be gone shortly. It is a shame SSDD will be gone as well, I made sure to stock up the best I could on them. 

As for Dream Lotus vs Silver Mtn I would probably get Dream Lotus. Both are going to be 2 of his best yielders, very similar structure. Silver Mountain is Super Silver Haze x Appalachia and Dream Lotus is Blue Dream x Snow Lotus - the Blue Dream is basically Super Silver Haze x BlueBerry. That is why the similar growth patterns. 2 cuts were used on the Dream lotus, the more sativa santa cruz cut that was not made with SSH but just Haze, and the more indica cut that was made with SSH. The one to find is the most sativa. I have a few going right now vegging and I have one that has grown faster and taller then I have ever seen anything grow. Super vigourous, I believe it is for sure the Sativa cut on that baby. They are still in small pots and most others in that same space are only half the size! I almost don't care if it turns out to be a boy I will make some beans with his pollen. Chances are if you pop the full pack of Dream Lotus you will get about half more indica plants that will be great yielders/good smoke and still Sativa, then the other half will be very very sativa structure and have a rich blueberry smell/ and also show some colors depending on pheno - this will be your keeper and worth finding. For the Silver Mountain you will have more fuely chem dominant/skunky buds with amazing sativa potency on about the same structure. For some reason I just love how SSH crosses grow, their structure is perfect for me. They don't need to be vegged that long, they stretch a lot in flower but have very minimal popcorn or side shoots.. just huge long colas that can easily support their own weight.

The Apollo 11 will be a good choice too, I haven't grown Apollo but I love C99 which is it's sister. Very fruity weed, very sativa high. fast flowering. Only problem is they will need support in flowering - they are very floppy. It is worth the effort. The reason I haven't got a pack of these yet is because I figure they will be around awhile, and if not I can always grow C99.


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 22, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> Cheech Wizzard will be gone forever soon, the mother cut was lost along with the others. All of those crosses where the Appy is the dad will be gone forever as well. The Cheech Wizzard from what I have seen is a very beautiful OG. I have read that it is possible it is the same cut as Diablo OG. I believe it is a fairly decent yielding OG and grows a little more vigorous then other cuts, on the stretchy side. It looked like the phenos varied from straight OG dominant buds/smells- pinesoul smells, to smells like Green Curry (name Bodhi gave the mom), to rotten Papaya, and also fruity flavors. I believe Bodhi found a sour apple pheno and that is the one he used to make Sorcerers Apprentice. Sorcerers Apprentice is Cheech Wizzard x Appalachia - can't wait to grow that one out.
> 
> Most of this above is from posts I have found, and what I can remember. Either way I would take Cheech Wizzard over Gogi and I haven't even grown them out yet. I have both, but if I was to pop any it would be the Cheech - it just seems so exotic and different. Gogi is Nepali OG x Snow Lotus, Cheech is Green Curry OG x Snow Lotus. They will be similar but different in their own ways. The main reason I would go with Cheech over Gogi is Gogi is going to be around for as long as Bodhi is around - it is his most popular strain along with SSDD... Cheech will be gone shortly. It is a shame SSDD will be gone as well, I made sure to stock up the best I could on them.
> 
> ...


Might make more sense to get silver mountain as you said the Appalachia male is no more. Unless the Appalachia in that cross is female

Sent from my A0001 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 22, 2015)

kingpyro said:


> Might make more sense to get silver mountain as you said the Appalachia male is no more. Unless the Appalachia in that cross is female
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Rollitup mobile app


That or mountain temple might be a good one to look into.


What the shit, it feels like opposite day... sent in an prder to svoc today for mothers milk and space cake. Wanted heaven mountain but wasnt in stock there. So I check midweek song where they have that low price guarantee and they have it but for 89 dollars. I checked choice seedbank and they have it for 74, seedsman was the highest at 94. Why the hell is seedsman and everybody else overseas taxing but attitude/choice has normal bodhi prices?
Eta: as I was typing this midweek song emailed me back and lowered the price and gave me a promo code. Solid business boys


----------



## COGrown (Apr 22, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> That or mountain temple might be a good one to look into.
> 
> 
> What the shit, it feels like opposite day... sent in an prder to svoc today for mothers milk and space cake. Wanted heaven mountain but wasnt in stock there. So I check midweek song where they have that low price guarantee and they have it but for 89 dollars. I checked choice seedbank and they have it for 74, seedsman was the highest at 94. Why the hell is seedsman and everybody else overseas taxing but attitude/choice has normal bodhi prices?
> Eta: as I was typing this midweek song emailed me back and lowered the price and gave me a promo code. Solid business boys


Seedsman will take out that VAT tax for the US and Canadian customers. It should get removed if you log in with a stateside customer account or if you have it estimate US shipping.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 22, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Seedsman will take out that VAT tax for the US and Canadian customers. It should get removed if you log in with a stateside customer account or if you have it estimate US shipping.


Oh I just figured it was their way of pushing people to use bitcoin since you get a discount, but that makes more sense. 
Havent placed the order yet because I cant get the payment to go through on my phones browser so will have to wait till I get home from work


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 22, 2015)

You guys should be able to get tax off from any shop in the UK or Europe, if they don't say you can then email and ask. VAT in no way applies to foreign sales, import duties take care of that otherwise you get taxed to pay for roads for a country you don't live in... not only seed shops but all shops should offer you VAT off as a foreigner...


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 22, 2015)

SSDD just over eight weeks flower:


she is starting to fade very fast! initially i thought i had fed her too much N in flower but i could have fed her more and for a bit longer.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm sending in an order for Sunshine Daydream to go along with the rest of my OD grow


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 23, 2015)

That would be a good chioce, Mountain Temple would probably be done a few days before Silver Mtn depending on pheno but I would choose Silver Mtn over it. There is no Appy female, it was just the male that is now lost. A lot of those crosses listed have the appy male in them. Strains that will be gone forever soon from that list are:

Lions Milk - Pure Kush Suge x Appy
Sorcerers Apprentice - Cheech Wizzard Bodhi appy jolly rancher cut x Appy
Prayer Tower, both indica and sativa - Lemon Thai x Appy
Tiger Mountain - Tiger Melon x Appy
SSDD - Bubbashine x Appy
The Fuzz - Chem 91 JB x Appy
Mountain Temple - Temple x Appy
Dragon Fruit - Oldsog Super Silver Haze cut x Snow Lotus (this indica leaning SSH cut was lost)
Cheech Wizzard - Green Curry OG x Snow Lotus - Mother cut lost
Elfinstone - Sweet Skunk x Appy
Silver Mountain - SSH Bodhi cut x Appy
Wish Mountain - Afkansastan x Appy 
Dream Lotus - Although he may keep making this strain, it isn't found that often. The last couple months is the first time it has been around in awhile. 

Also not on your list but they got in at the vault was
Pura Vida - LA Pure Kush x Appy
Cougar Milk - So cal master Kush x Appy
Love Dawg - Love Triangle x Appy
Mothers Milk - Nepali Og x Appy
Dream Beaver - Dirty Hippy x Appy

I may even be missing a couple, but as you can see there are quite a few crosses that are made with appy, and a couple here that aren't that will still be gone because the mothers were lost. Appy in itself is sativa dominant. So most of these crosses will have a lot of sativa in them. 

For someone who loves sativa dominant crosses I would pick Dream Beaver, Dream Lotus, Silver Mountain, Dragon Fruit, Prayer Tower. But those are just my top choices and from the ones that will be gone. Out of those I would probably pick Dream Beaver if it was just 1. But the others are close choices as well.


----------



## Scotch089 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dream beaver was my first bodhi purchase and I love sativa. Thank you frost


----------



## CountChocula (Apr 23, 2015)

There are some really pretty pictures of bodhi strains in this thread! I will have to do some reading on this company. So many seed breeders out there!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 23, 2015)

Even better than the pictures of Bodhi strains is that I have yet to really read any reports of disappointment. 


I'm still about a month away from finishing my first Bodhi.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 23, 2015)

Just a heads up, (you guys will probably snag them before I can lol) Choice Seeds restocked Blue Tara.


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2015)

Mothers milk. Mutant colas


----------



## CountChocula (Apr 23, 2015)

genuity said:


> Mothers milk. Mutant colas
> View attachment 3402471


Very sexy mr genuity!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 23, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Oh I just figured it was their way of pushing people to use bitcoin since you get a discount, but that makes more sense.
> Havent placed the order yet because I cant get the payment to go through on my phones browser so will have to wait till I get home from work


Choice price won't be that once you factor in shipping and getting the guarantee. Gonna be more than $90 once it's all said and done. Hell all the overseas prices are insane!!! I will only buy from them unless I have no choice but to. Got my SSDD from Midweeksong cus they were the only ones who had it in stock at the time I got em. Got basic shipping no guarantee never have with any overseas bank but it was a lil over $80 after putting in discount code I got from them when inquiring about if they were legit or not last summer


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Choice price won't be that once you factor in shipping and getting the guarantee. Gonna be more than $90 once it's all said and done. Hell all the overseas prices are insane!!! I will only buy from them unless I have no choice but to. Got my SSDD from Midweeksong cus they were the only ones who had it in stock at the time I got em. Got basic shipping no guarantee never have with any overseas bank but it was a lil over $80 after putting in discount code I got from them when inquiring about if they were legit or not last summer


Yeah but you will have to pay for shipping either way. I am with you though,we differ on the fact that I always get guaranteed shipping. I never needed it till my first order of bodhi through seedsman, but sire am glad I had it or thats 200+ shot in the ass lol.
Lately I have been ordeeing from the few american banks that sell to non med. Speaking of that,anyone in a non med make an order through GLG yet? Curious if since motarebel took it over if they will open it up.

Etah and long story short I ended up not ordering those beans last night. It still came out to 94 bucks with the 15% discount and guaranteed shipping. So I figured I could hold onto my cash a little longer and see if they dont show up at svoc again so I dont have to pay no extortion fee *ehrm* I mean guaranteed shipping lol


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 23, 2015)

Those Mother's Milf's ...Milk's...look tasty! What did you feed them?


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Those Mother's Milf's ...Milk's...look tasty! What did you feed them?


They was in 3gal pots,lucky dog growers mix/coots nutrient mix/ mineral mix..

Extrem tea compost brew/neptunes harvest.


----------



## calicat (Apr 24, 2015)

Gotta question for those that order at SVOC. The most current ad does it read BOGO or does it read BTGTF ( buy three get three free )? Thanks in advance for any response.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 24, 2015)

calicat said:


> Gotta question for those that order at SVOC. The most current ad does it read BOGO or does it read BTGTF ( buy three get three free )? Thanks in advance for any response.


I read bogo, because it definitely spurred me to place an order when I saw they are doing that.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 24, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Even better than the pictures of Bodhi strains is that I have yet to really read any reports of disappointment.
> 
> 
> I'm still about a month away from finishing my first Bodhi.


In that case, White Lotus was a load of balls, took two packs to get two beanpoles worth so little mention I never reported on them. The Fuzz - same story but I got some girls from one pack, but also not exactly up there with the best. Then have a talk to Amos, many runs he didn't quite like from Bodhi gear. Thing is, most of us who actually had a not too awesome experience just move on and forget about it. Had shitty runs from every breeder I have tried. However, those bad runs might have been some other fellas piece of cake, he might have liked the taste and high and yield. Super health always, just don't think every bean will be all rainbows. If it was there would be no point to hunting the very good ones...


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 24, 2015)

@Mad Hamish is right...i forgot all about the blood orange i did not like.  still have the rest of the pack too...with no immediate plans to germinate them. however, four packs of SSDD and still debating on whether i should buy more or be happy with the F2s.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 24, 2015)

To me personally, I try my best to find the test threads and see if the types hit the ball park. That is the very nice thing with Bodhi, large active online community ready to help you choose. Mostly Breedbay alone has all the answers but if not you can always post up a question here and there and odds are you will get the info you need.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 24, 2015)

Damn I stand corrected. 


I wonder how many others have had similar experiences.



Is it safe to assume you guys had multiple strains go so you can in fact say it was the genetics and not your fault?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 24, 2015)

I think sometimes we all forget that we are humans and yes we think alike and live the same and are are alike in so many ways yet so different at the same time. Like Hamish said what could be ones preference may not be for another. It doesn't mean that it may not be good it's just not good to that person. That's what's so great about cannabis and all these strains these breeders put together. We not gonna like everything if we did it would be the same old thing all the time. Part of human nature is to evolve and with cannabis were always trying to make it better and better. I think it's safe to say that most of the gear will be very good from Bodhi and there will always be ones that some of don't like


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 24, 2015)

@D_Urbmon i only grew the blood orange once and didn't like the taste; and because of @Amos Otis reports about the few he ran, i didn't run it again. it was an easy enough grow, and with Bodhi gear, i think you get a good representation of the genetics even in a stressed run (which mine wasn't) because he takes the time to breed quality into his strains.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 24, 2015)

CountChocula said:


> There are some really pretty pictures of bodhi strains in this thread! I will have to do some reading on this company. So many seed breeders out there!!


I put some pretty pictures on the Silky Hates On Gage thread for you too. 
Genuity has a whole heap of pretty pictures over on the Gage info thread for you too lol...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 24, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> @D_Urbmon i only grew the blood orange once and didn't like the taste; and because of @Amos Otis reports about the few he ran, i didn't run it again. it was an easy enough grow, and with Bodhi gear, i think you get a good representation of the genetics even in a stressed run (which mine wasn't) because he takes the time to breed quality into his strains.


No breeder can guarantee that every seed will be a gem. I'm sure I will run across some garbage plants in Bodhi packs (havent yet though). I think you have to run a full pack to get a good idea about a strain. Blood Orange is a good example. Amos found nothing in the half pack that he ran. I ran the rest of that same pack, and found an absolute beautiful keeper that is currently the nicest plant in my garden. Straight up orange taste/smell with a really wonderful high.

Just sayin. I'd plant the rest of those seeds and see what you find. You could be sitting on your favorite plant and not even know it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 24, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Damn I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> I wonder how many others have had similar experiences.
> ...


I personally feel it is HIGHLY a matter of taste and choice in my case. And in the case of White lotus I probably didnt research it well enough. Can't ever knock Bodhi for health, they are always fabulous plants, all I am saying is no company caters to absolutely every taste. You are in good hands with B, just still do your homework. So in short, grower error or more specifically trial and error. No biggie at all.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 24, 2015)

I guess when you run multiple packs of the dudes work and a very small percentage turns out to be meh, it's difficult to truly be disappointed. We all know the potential variation with beans and the gamble that it can be to grow them out.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 24, 2015)

calicat said:


> Gotta question for those that order at SVOC. The most current ad does it read BOGO or does it read BTGTF ( buy three get three free )? Thanks in advance for any response.


Just heard back from them, BOGO and they're running out fast.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> No breeder can guarantee that every seed will be a gem. I'm sure I will run across some garbage plants in Bodhi packs (havent yet though). I think you have to run a full pack to get a good idea about a strain. Blood Orange is a good example. Amos found nothing in the half pack that he ran. I ran the rest of that same pack, and found an absolute beautiful keeper that is currently the nicest plant in my garden. Straight up orange taste/smell with a really wonderful high.
> 
> Just sayin. I'd plant the rest of those seeds and see what you find. You could be sitting on your favorite plant and not even know it.


oh yeah, i forgot about that too! so you are right too!  i'm glad i didn't send my blood orange pack off to someone else  i kept the pack because of the father in that strain hoping to run it again one day when there is room to find an orange keeper. i'd share it with @Amos Otis too  since he lost out on his orange find to you. 

my SSDD have been pretty uniform in taste and growth patterns so i figured it'd be the same with the blood orange. i haven't had one SSDD plant i didn't like and was just surprised with that first pheno of blood orange, i guess.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 24, 2015)

I wonder if there will ever be more drops of SSDD.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 24, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> oh yeah, i forgot about that too! so you are right too!  i'm glad i didn't send my blood orange pack off to someone else  i kept the pack because of the father in that strain hoping to run it again one day when there is room to find an orange keeper. i'd share it with @Amos Otis too  since he lost out on his orange find to you.
> 
> my SSDD have been pretty uniform in taste and growth patterns so i figured it'd be the same with the blood orange. i haven't had one SSDD plant i didn't like and was just surprised with that first pheno of blood orange, i guess.


These lines are mostly F1 so there will be some variation. I might have just gotten lucky. There was only one female from 4 seeds, but what a glorious plant. It shits all over the SSDD keeper I have which is a great plant in its own rights.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 24, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I wonder if there will ever be more drops of SSDD.


Not sure but I know Midweek Song and SVOC still have them.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I personally feel it is HIGHLY a matter of taste and choice in my case. And in the case of White lotus I probably didnt research it well enough. Can't ever knock Bodhi for health, they are always fabulous plants, all I am saying is no company caters to absolutely every taste. You are in good hands with B, just still do your homework. So in short, grower error or more specifically trial and error. No biggie at all.


Pretty sure TonightYou didn't care for the White Lotus either.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 24, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I wonder if there will ever be more drops of SSDD.


i don't know, with the father lost...



st0wandgrow said:


> These lines are mostly F1 so there will be some variation. I might have just gotten lucky. There was only one female from 4 seeds, but what a glorious plant. It shits all over the SSDD keeper I have which is a great plant in its own rights.


well, then that makes we want to find some room for them...


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 24, 2015)

I mean not necessarily disappointing but it seems the white lotus I kept throughs some balls on lowers if not given enough light. I didnt run the clone this time, my roommate took care of here was just in my tent basically lol. But he just chopped it last week and said he saw about 5 on various lower branches. I still love the smoke, like a burnt rubber funk.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Pretty sure TonightYou didn't care for the White Lotus either.


yeah, i think it was his reports that kept me away from that one


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm going to be ordering with SVOC, been wanting a pack of Jabbas Stash forever. I'm trying to decide on the second strain I want so I can try and get in on the BOGO deal. 

They have Goji OG, SSDD, and Blue Tara...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 24, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Not sure but I know Midweek Song and SVOC still have them.


PANIC MODE.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 24, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I'm going to be ordering with SVOC, been wanting a pack of Jabbas Stash forever. I'm trying to decide on the second strain I want so I can try and get in on the BOGO deal.
> 
> They have Goji OG, SSDD, and Blue Tara...


well, you _know _i'll be recommending SSDD,  but between those three, i'd cross off Blue Tara and choose between the other two. nothing wrong with Blue Tara (have grown it and smoked it) but prefer SSDD and read many good things about Goji on the thread. i'd like to get some Goji myself.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 24, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> well, you _know _i'll be recommending SSDD,  but between those three, i'd cross off Blue Tara and choose between the other two. nothing wrong with Blue Tara (have grown it and smoked it) but prefer SSDD and read many good things about Goji on the thread. i'd like to get some Goji myself.


Yea I know you'd recommend SSDD, you're one of the main reasons I started looking into that one. So SSDD won't be available anymore due to losing one of the parents? How about Goji?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Pretty sure TonightYou didn't care for the White Lotus either.


I have my suspicions with The White... lets just say here were some remarkable similarities to another huge disappointment lately, and I just KNOW you know what I mean. Seemed like birds of a feather to me.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 24, 2015)

Ever since I was turned onto Bodhi SSDD seemed to have been sold out steadily everywhere, with a few drops that got gobbled up quickly.

Cash in mail is my preferred method but damn it takes so long. I'm always worried the SSDD will be sold out by the time my cash arrives.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 24, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Ever since I was turned onto Bodhi SSDD seemed to have been sold out steadily everywhere, with a few drops that got gobbled up quickly.
> 
> Cash in mail is my preferred method but damn it takes so long. I'm always worried the SSDD will be sold out by the time my cash arrives.


SVOC has had SSDD listed since March, you might just want to pull the trigger while there is still at least a chance. I heard you can tell SVOC to return your money if they don't have what you want anymore, instead of making alternate selections.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

I think it's finally time I run some Bodhi. Any recommendations for a chem/kush/og lover?

I leaning toward love dawg right now


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Can't ever knock Bodhi for health, they are always fabulous plants


That's my experience also. 

To clarify on the Blood Orange experience: had they not had "Orange" in the name - and hence, expectations - I'd have only the lengthy finish times of 3 of 4 to not like. Each one was above avg in potency and yield. I passed along the rest of the pack with best wishes to get to other things. [ note: I did, in fact, find a great orange smoke in my first fem bean of Agent Orange, as noted in the 'bag of oranges' thread, and Kosher Tangie as well.]

Re: SSDD - I think I'm the only person to not be thrilled w/ 3 fems I ran, and it's because I had jars of an 8 week Ripped Bubba that I ran several times before. I found the RB faster [ by 2-3 weeks ] and more potent. Having 8 beans left, I gave away the SSDDs and kept the RBs. Again, that's not at all to say the SSDDs weren't good smoke...just _not as good._

I've never been unhappy with several goji's and kin, and 2 for 2 of solos stash were [are] both great plants and smoke. I plan on popping some Ancient OGs at some point [snow lotus], but will continue to sit on ATF, as it seems the appys aren't my cup of Earl Grey.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 24, 2015)

I just facepalmed so hard my nose almost came out my butt. Seriously? You are gonna carry on pretending you are not Break/Bushy/Mr Mustache etc etc? Dude please. You are insulting everybody.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I just facepalmed so hard my nose almost came out my butt. Seriously? You are gonna carry on pretending you are not Break/Bushy/Mr Mustache etc etc? Dude please. You are insulting everybody.


Anybody else? Since I've signed up on this site i've seen at least 7 people be accused of being some mustache something or other. I literally can't go a day without you or someone posting about him. Kinda strange. What did he do to you!? lol

Anyway.... It's pretty clear you're the village idiot of this site. If anyone has any good bodhi info I welcome it. Cheers.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> That's my experience also.
> 
> To clarify on the Blood Orange experience: had they not had "Orange" in the name - and hence, expectations - I'd have only the lengthy finish times of 3 of 4 to not like. Each one was above avg in potency and yield. I passed along the rest of the pack with best wishes to get to other things. [ note: I did, in fact, find a great orange smoke in my first fem bean of Agent Orange, as noted in the 'bag of oranges' thread, and Kosher Tangie as well.]
> 
> ...


My Tangie from DNA was really orangey. Have you run that one?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Cheech Wizard is an absolute must have... going to be missing out myself but damn, jump on that while you can... Anyhoo, Jahruba lower bud. Tastes like... fuel. Straight up chemmy diesel funk no frills. View attachment 3400692


that sir, is a nice looking nug.
No doubt.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 24, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> SVOC has had SSDD listed since March, you might just want to pull the trigger while there is still at least a chance. I heard you can tell SVOC to return your money if they don't have what you want anymore, instead of making alternate selections.


This blows my mind. I totally slept on it. I remember reading about that drop and just instantly kind of wrote it off thinking "I ain't gonna get it". I really do have to get on that. I'd end up prob being happy with a 2nd choice in the worst case but that SSDD seems to be something special. Everyone seems to love it.

Can't believe they still have some.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 24, 2015)

5 months ago:



*mr mustacheWell-Known Member*
You know Gen is black right? 


How odd - that sounds just like what's going on currently in another thread.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 24, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> If anyone has any good bodhi info I welcome it.





$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> My Tangie from DNA was really orangey.


looks like the thread has a new expert OP!


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> 5 months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is THE DARKNESS. But not darker than Mad. He's a true life African.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> looks like the thread has a new expert OP!


Never heard a ya.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 24, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Never heard a ya.


just sayin bro, you seem large and in charge, the way you can identify 'orangey' turpines. time for you to run shit big man


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> just sayin bro, you seem large and in charge, the way you can identify 'orangey' turpines. time for you to run shit big man


Hmmm. OK. You're no fun. :/

I was just horsin around.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> In that case, White Lotus was a load of balls, took two packs to get two beanpoles worth so little mention I never reported on them. The Fuzz - same story but I got some girls from one pack, but also not exactly up there with the best. Then have a talk to Amos, many runs he didn't quite like from Bodhi gear. Thing is, most of us who actually had a not too awesome experience just move on and forget about it. Had shitty runs from every breeder I have tried. However, those bad runs might have been some other fellas piece of cake, he might have liked the taste and high and yield. Super health always, just don't think every bean will be all rainbows. If it was there would be no point to hunting the very good ones...


What a kick in the nuts. Weren't you just trying to offend me by saying sin city is shit compared to bodhi, but you ran only one strain, lvbk? Hypocrite, I think so.

Actual quote from hammie: "I had two runs with the LVBK, three if you include clones. The dank ass smelling plant I mentioned above yielded not too much. Clone run was a miserable fail on that one, I put her outside and all I got was pinhead buds with no flavor. From the first seed run I also got this almost mace-like pheno that kicked ass. I flowered that one waaaaaaaay early, it was just before the Dream Beaver run and I was really low on smoke. That one was epic, but tiny yield and obviously no clones. Needless to say I was brimmingnwith excitement for the second seed run... It was like a normal Bubba really. I didn't like it, my friends loved it. Its bitsy yields also. All the pics were here on RIU so I lost those albums when the site changed up. *Overall, I will run SinCity gear any day I could see the potential if you select the right type. I didnt and expected a bit more from it,* but according to other fellas I got what was advertised I was just expecting too much. Decent Bubba type, just not my bag of chips."


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh and the multiple post pattern attacking the same people isn't obvious? Dude, it would take the gullibility of a five year old plus the IQ of a doorknob to fall for your ruse. Next time drop your pattern of 'theming' your handles. It is cute how you create the characters and all but you might as well sign your name underneath. Plus your writing style is inimitable. Good writers dont hide their style easily you should know that. Just go make some fucking art and stop wasting your talents being dishonest all over the web.


----------



## genuity (Apr 25, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Oh and the multiple post pattern attacking the same people isn't obvious? Dude, it would take the gullibility of a five year old plus the IQ of a doorknob to fall for your ruse. Next time drop your pattern of 'theming' your handles. It is cute how you create the characters and all but you might as well sign your name underneath. Plus your writing style is inimitable. Good writers dont hide their style easily you should know that. Just go make some fucking art and stop wasting your talents being dishonest all over the web.


So true.....it really is sad.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 25, 2015)

Even I noticed and I have no fucking clue what's going on between all y'all rollitupers.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> So true.....it really is sad.


Theguy is a damn fine artist if I had his skills you would never see me bumming about online. I'd be tagging every surface suburbia had on offer putting blotches of stoned out beauty all over the place.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 25, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Theguy is a damn fine artist if I had his skills you would never see me bumming about online. I'd be tagging every surface suburbia had on offer putting blotches of stoned out beauty all over the place.


Probably the only thing you be ever said that makes any sense.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> So true.....it really is sad.


Shut it sandy G.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 25, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Even I noticed and I have no fucking clue what's going on between all y'all rollitupers.


I noticed you noticing me. You like my mane? It's silky. Admit it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 25, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Probably the only thing you be ever said that makes any sense.


So then get to it buddy. Go grow some good bud and improve some alleyways. Nobody is ever going to go and give you shit for your art or your weed. And we all love a bit of crazy. Just be straight up mmmkay, I got banned from too many places and snuck back to remember, nobody will give you grief as long as you stick to plants and art. At least you have those TWO things mate. Come now, I give respect where it is due. Do the same with this thread. We all love the info you put out. Just not the bullshit.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Probably the only thing you be ever said that makes any sense.


How has mad cow not put you on ignore yet? I never even really roasted his nuts and he puts me on ignore yet you post pictures suggesting he fucked horses as a kid and shit? Fuck me, I guess he doesn't like my writers voice. LMFAO. But I like how dude says most writers can't change their writing styles and blah blah blah. So now you're a literary scholar Mad cow? Get the fuck outta here.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Until you do jail time for it :/


No shit, they don't play games with graffiti here in the states. A town in Illinois I used to live in called in some detective from LA to catch the group of taggers that had tagged the city rampantly, they busted all of them but my one buddy because he was the only one smart enough to keep switching names and not keeping any artwork at home with his street tag name. The other three guys went to fucking PRISON from 3 to 6 months each. So doubt mad cow would be tagging everywhere.


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 25, 2015)

Guess I missed something. Put my order in today (SSDD, cheech's wizard, Apollo 11, and silver mountain). Thank you for all your input

Sent from my A0001 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2015)

How does this relate to Bodhi seeds?


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How does this relate to Bodhi seeds?


 
  My bad, just answering the question that one guy asked. Back to bodhi. Cheers.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2015)

Much better! What is that and do you have a medicinal quality (smoke) report?


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Much better! What is that and do you have a medicinal quality (smoke) report?


It's actually an accidental cross of a Goji mom x sunshine daydream dad. Popped it for kicks and got a really nice plant. Of course I didn't clone it. der. 

Tastes like a grape danish with a chemmy back end. Deep body stone with a surprisingly balanced cerebral heady edge.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 25, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> It's actually an accidental cross of a Goji mom x sunshine daydream dad. Popped it for kicks and got a really nice plant. Of course I didn't clone it. der.
> 
> Tastes like a grape danish with a chemmy back end. Deep body stone with a surprisingly balanced cerebral heady edge.


i've got some sunshine daydream x lucky charms that's getting ready to go to flower and some blue cheese x sunshine daydream getting ready to be popped; that'd be cool if they looked like that! sweet


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 25, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i've got some sunshine daydream x lucky charms that's getting ready to go to flower and some blue cheese x sunshine daydream getting ready to be popped; that'd be cool if they looked like that! sweet


Those sound delicious to me!


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 26, 2015)

here's  hoping we can all just get along  and talk about Bodhi and cannabis


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 26, 2015)

This off topic shit needs to stop!


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Apr 26, 2015)

So, any fresh drops coming? And btw, is Bodhi the same as the author, Bodhi Moon?


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 26, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> This off topic shit needs to stop!


Agreed
Some blueberry hashplant shots, getting ready to harvest some of the tops this week and get a taste soon, they all have varying degrees of blueberry smell. One I swear is a perfect mix of sandalwood and blueberry, that is the one that the glands feel like sandpaper/cats tongue when you rub it, the one in this first plant pic.

 
 
 
And last but not least the red eye jedi testers moving along nicely, will hopefully see sex on them soon, looking to transplant them this next weekend and then flip them soon there after.


----------



## sunni (Apr 26, 2015)

problem solved. move along folks nothing to see here


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 26, 2015)

sunni said:


> problem solved. move along folks nothing to see here


You are awesome and some day I will roll you a blunt.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 26, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Agreed
> Some blueberry hashplant shots, getting ready to harvest some of the tops this week and get a taste soon, they all have varying degrees of blueberry smell. One I swear is a perfect mix of sandalwood and blueberry, that is the one that the glands feel like sandpaper/cats tongue when you rub it, the one in this first plant pic.
> 
> View attachment 3404995
> ...


EHRMEGHERD. They look swollen as all get out.


----------



## Brobeans (Apr 26, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Agreed
> Some blueberry hashplant shots, getting ready to harvest some of the tops this week and get a taste soon, they all have varying degrees of blueberry smell. One I swear is a perfect mix of sandalwood and blueberry, that is the one that the glands feel like sandpaper/cats tongue when you rub it, the one in this first plant pic.
> 
> View attachment 3404995
> ...


Would like to see a smoke report on those


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 26, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> Would like to see a smoke report on those


@bigworm6969 can speak to that since he already grew this strain


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 26, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Agreed
> Some blueberry hashplant shots, getting ready to harvest some of the tops this week and get a taste soon, they all have varying degrees of blueberry smell. One I swear is a perfect mix of sandalwood and blueberry, that is the one that the glands feel like sandpaper/cats tongue when you rub it, the one in this first plant pic.
> 
> View attachment 3404995
> ...


nicceee bro u getting them rock hardnugz it has an amazeing high


----------



## Scotch089 (Apr 26, 2015)

Great job natro. I love led frost


----------



## strayfox gear (Apr 26, 2015)

Share the love..

And shes off...#instantkarma
#bodhivibesX100

 

strayfox


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 27, 2015)

strayfox gear said:


> Share the love..
> 
> And shes off...#instantkarma
> #bodhivibesX100
> ...


 Yeah Baby! Welcome to the Gauntlet Stray! The truth in Bodhi just walked in lol... And Strayfox Gardens gear seeing as it is so highly B influenced also most welcome IMO. NICE.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 27, 2015)

Dirty Ortega / Dirty Sanchez : Inhale - Guava, Fuel, slight sour - Exhale - Chemmy fruit salad mix, no sweetness, slight hint of sour. Flavors intensify the more you burn down. Potency is superb, strong creative headband effect, I would call it a 'dark' sativa, full body and relaxing no uppy rushes. Taking into account a massive yield and the fact I do not have another pack to dig through and probably missed out the last ones on BreedBay, in a good mood I will throw down 350 dollars and maybe a bit more if i find it on auction. I will simply snap it up at a better deal, and after this morning's smoke test I am out to go look for it. Phone camera pic, I will get some decent ones soon enough.


----------



## calicat (Apr 27, 2015)

Good to see you here stray. Gotta question for ya concerning Instant karma. I have yet to go through my small collection of that super male The question is when rez dogs sour diresel is dominant in the cross does B's original bubba kush correct the 30 minute quick high and gone curse. Thanks in advance broski.


----------



## strayfox gear (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah Baby! Welcome to the Gauntlet Stray! The truth in Bodhi just walked in lol... And Strayfox Gardens gear seeing as it is so highly B influenced also most welcome IMO. NICE.


Thanks for sharing the warm welcome mh..

I'm just passing through.. Ive been venturing a little bit lately...checking out a few tester grows..that ds..im with ya....theres magic in that cross.. hope ur well bro..


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 27, 2015)

Day 35 on the UW Black x '88 g13/hp's


----------



## CountChocula (Apr 27, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Day 35 on the UW Black x '88 g13/hp's
> 
> View attachment 3405835
> 
> ...


Very pretty D-Urbmon!

Is all of the arguing here done now? lol sheesh


----------



## strayfox gear (Apr 27, 2015)

calicat said:


> Good to see you here stray. Gotta question for ya concerning Instant karma. I have yet to go through my small collection of that super male The question is when rez dogs sour diresel is dominant in the cross does B's original bubba kush correct the 30 minute quick high and gone curse. Thanks in advance broski.



@calicat ..excellent question bro..

My brother litterly asked the same question....

I don't think there's much SD in the effect..

IMO..the strong kushy bubba plays more of her part.....i wouldnt cross rez's SD ibl out all the way...this part of the cross seems to really give it that xmen look with a very earthy, skunky diesel aroma....there is absolutly no stretch on this freak....if i can recall, just like the sd..reminds me of Bodhi's special kudra/ik....whole different caliber..

I know that the ik is a tough one to breed with. Ik is very sensitive to pairing..this strain is a little testy with chems, og's, and kushes for some reason.

Here's a small ik that was vegged for 8 weeks..I'm telling u bro..bodhi is right on the muntant part..lol

Good vibes bro..have a great summer..



strayfox


----------



## Brobeans (Apr 27, 2015)

strayfox gear said:


> Share the love..
> 
> And shes off...#instantkarma
> #bodhivibesX100
> ...


Can you post your email so we can harass you for testers hehehehe

For real though how can we buy your gear directly


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 27, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> Can you post your email so we can harass you for testers hehehehe
> 
> For real though how can we buy your gear directly


They just picked up stray fox gear at svoc. Pretty good price too, 46 bucks. Hey @strayfox gear is the carpe diem pretty well stocked at there?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 27, 2015)

strayfox gear said:


> Thanks for sharing the warm welcome mh..
> 
> I'm just passing through.. Ive been venturing a little bit lately...checking out a few tester grows..that ds..im with ya....theres magic in that cross.. hope ur well bro..


Ah well we aregonna try get you to hang around, very full power bean buying crew of B freaks, been hard for most to get on Breedbay and IG just doesn't cut it, your knowledge will serve the RIU Bodhi community very well. And give ol' Calicat bit of a breather eh lol we are always pestering him for info


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 27, 2015)

strayfox gear said:


> Thanks for sharing the warm welcome mh..
> 
> I'm just passing through.. Ive been venturing a little bit lately...checking out a few tester grows..that ds..im with ya....theres magic in that cross.. hope ur well bro..


 Can't find any info on your strains.


----------



## calicat (Apr 27, 2015)

Approached Cannavore over at ICMag concerning his Great B list with pictures. He is still in the process of revamping it but I asked if I could post it here for us RIUer's. Here ya go peeps.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 27, 2015)

calicat said:


> Approached Cannavore over at ICMag concerning his Great B list with pictures. He is still in the process of revamping it but I asked if I could post it here for us RIUer's. Here ya go peeps.
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432


Wow.... can we get a link to another forum stickied lol. That guy sure put together an arhcive of strain knowledge on bodhi


----------



## Brobeans (Apr 27, 2015)

How many packs of ssdd would guarantee to find the buttercut pheno?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 27, 2015)

CountChocula said:


> Very pretty D-Urbmon!
> 
> Is all of the arguing here done now? lol sheesh


As you can see the mods cleared that up very nicely. Told you mate, now the guy that likes to make trouble got banned (fifth time) you will see none more of that. Whenever you see things get out of hand here it is but a few moments before it gets sorted out. Good crew on rIU.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 27, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> How many packs of ssdd would guarantee to find the buttercut pheno?


Mathematically your chances don't increase unless you buy very high numbers. Even if you find the butter pheno on the first bean, your chances of finding another do not increase or decrease. Law of high numbers and laws of chance see. A study would need to be made on how many butter phenos per few hundred or thousand beans grown out surface in order to calculate your odds. Only guarantee is that two packs will give you more plants.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 27, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> How many packs of ssdd would guarantee to find the buttercut pheno?


I figure you should find it in 2 packs although there are other really good phenos to find.


----------



## strayfox gear (Apr 27, 2015)

Took my brother and I almost 7 packs to find a male and female..

Don't know what the odds are now with Bodhi's new ssdd..


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Mathematically your chances don't increase unless you buy very high numbers. Even if you find the butter pheno on the first bean, your chances of finding another do not increase or decrease. Law of high numbers and laws of chance see. A study would need to be made on how many butter phenos per few hundred or thousand beans grown out surface in order to calculate your odds. Only guarantee is that two packs will give you more plants.


Dude, of course the more you buy, the better your chances.

You're sort of confusing the rules of probability here.

Yeah, each bean offers an equal chance of finding the phenotype, but the more beans the better the chances. Even if there's no difference in chance in between each individual seed.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 28, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Dude, of course the more you buy, the better your chances.
> 
> You're sort of confusing the rules of probability here.
> 
> Yeah, each bean offers an equal chance of finding the phenotype, but the more beans the better the chances. Even if there's no difference in chance in between each individual seed.


Yeah of course the more beans the better the chances but that is to the OVERALL picture of all beans popped by everybody. Beans do not have memory, they have no idea if you struck lucky or not. So yeah the laws of probability apply totally, seeing as hedging more bets never changes the odds. What further compounds matters is that we have no idea of how many possible phenotypes from the type. So if one enjoys the game no problem, most of us love to dig, but even if you get eight butter phenos in a row it in no way changes the actual odds of you getting it in the next bean. This is why the lottery stays in business, no matter how many people play how often, the odds still look great. All I am saying is that this is what it is, if you are aiming for something rare and shooting blind, you are hedging bets. You can't set expectations against a bet, that is just setting yourself up for disappointment. Many, MANY cool phenos in those packs each worth the time... All the best to all pheno hunters I know the feeling lol... But you guys have CLONES... isn't the Butter Cut available to the public over there? Always thought it was... EDIT: yeah I just did have yo dig out an old text book lmfao, damn rusty on my math. But yeah gist of it is, the more beans get popped the higher the chance of a butt pheno popping up, but the WHERE is not really predictable and totally random seeing as the collection is all over the globe not in one pot... EDIT EDIT: spell check keeps editing it into butt pheno.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 28, 2015)

strayfox gear said:


> Took my brother and I almost 7 packs to find a male and female..
> 
> Don't know what the odds are now with Bodhi's new ssdd..


Wow. That is dedication. Hats off.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 28, 2015)

The more raffle tickets i buy the probability-increases that I'll win more, and even better, prizes. Does anyone disagree with that, please explain.

It's capitalism at it's finest that breeders can cash in on F1 strains under this concept by getting you to not only buy one pack, but purchase many packs of their beans. For this reason, I have some animosity towards the great pheno hunt adventure. dinking around with multiple packs of some hyped up poly-hybrid to the tune of 300$, or more, seems mildly insane, yet I've still done it on occasion.


----------



## Scotch089 (Apr 28, 2015)

Jesus... Yea let's hope 2 packs. But stray it sounds like you are a breeder? Could you speak to the growth featured in the butter cut? Fan leaves Indica wide or slender sat? Etc. If I find a male that could carry the trait I don't want to fuck up and toss him. Though I'll probably be collecting pollen from every male I get.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 28, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Whenever you see things get out of hand here it is but a few moments before it gets sorted out. Good crew on rIU.


----------



## Brobeans (Apr 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> The more raffle tickets i buy the probability-increases that I'll win more, and even better, prizes. Does anyone disagree with that, please explain.
> 
> It's capitalism at it's finest that breeders can cash in on F1 strains under this concept by getting you to not only buy one pack, but purchase many packs of their beans. For this reason, I have some animosity towards the great pheno hunt adventure. dinking around with multiple packs of some hyped up poly-hybrid to the tune of 300$, or more, seems mildly insane, yet I've still done it on occasion.



You're right the probability is additive in this case

Also trust me, Bodhi is not 'cashing in' on anything. I have never seen a ssdd grow that was disappointing


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 28, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> You're right the probability is additive in this case
> 
> Also trust me, Bodhi is not 'cashing in' on anything. I have never seen a ssdd grow that was disappointing


With tons of releases, _mostly all (polyhybrid) F1s_, he appears to be a savvy marketing guy that is doing rather well. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> With tons of releases, _mostly all (polyhybrid) F1s_, he appears to be a savvy marketing guy that is doing rather well. I'll leave it at that.


I really like what I hear about Bodhi as a person, and I've had great luck with his gear so far.... so I'd love to defend him here, but you make a solid point. He releases more strains than Ben and Jerry have flavors of ice cream. It creates a lot of buzz and has to be good for the bottom line.

I do appreciate the fact that he provides a lot of freebies though, and his prices are fairly moderate. I can pick up 2 packs of his seeds at GLG for $140, and get a third pack for free. 3 packs for $140 is reasonable IMO.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> The more raffle tickets i buy the probability-increases that I'll win more, and even better, prizes. Does anyone disagree with that, please explain.
> 
> It's capitalism at it's finest that breeders can cash in on F1 strains under this concept by getting you to not only buy one pack, but purchase many packs of their beans. For this reason, I have some animosity towards the great pheno hunt adventure. dinking around with multiple packs of some hyped up poly-hybrid to the tune of 300$, or more, seems mildly insane, yet I've still done it on occasion.


OK, so how many raffles have you won by buying more tickets, and by how much did the prize value increase?... In a raffle of lets say ten people these are great odds, and each ticket will increase those odds greatly. But lets say there are 10 ooo people in the raffle, owning two or three extra tickets does not cover all that much distance. The predictable art is for the ENTIRE raffle: x entries, y winners. Prizes a through f value total T, ticket sales minus expenses equal profit, three winners and however many losers. THE ODDS THEMSELVES for each ticket to win remains exactly the same if a fixed number are sold. If each ticket sold is a new ticket, ODDS DECREASE per ticket. If you are going to work over the odds of hitting a pheno using Pascal's Triangle things will get pretty mental. I mean you would have to break it down to possible population combinations with just one butter pheno and lump all the rest together as 'the other' pheno, germinating six beans will give you 64 possible combinations between those two groups, so that is if half the seeds are always butter pheno and the other half are always another pheno. Not taking into account for males either. So with realistic numbers working the odds on hitting a pheno is going to reveal exactly why it is going to be easy to get disappointed hunting a rare pheno from a poly hybrid.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> With tons of releases, _mostly all (polyhybrid) F1s_, he appears to be a savvy marketing guy that is doing rather well. I'll leave it at that.


I made the same point and mad hamish cried me a river. Sure bodhi is a great guy personally but as me and Abe have said, he's is certainly cashing in. Cheers.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 28, 2015)

I just have to say I never see B advertising, running booths, doing the cup circuit, merchandising, or even having much of a public psence, his strains are mostly available from only one place right now with a few exceptions, I struggle to see the capitalism. Looks more like the public going bananas all by themselves to me. Also the guy is busy with his 'Blood' line which is an IBL project, he has been trying males made with back crossing etc. Low prices too except for the rare auction pack which is third party sales anyway and has nothing to do with the guy. Call it luck or whatever, those expensive packs are PROVEN for their worth, those are never fresh releases but underground legends that earned their reputations from many runs.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 28, 2015)

To say hes not cashing in would seem ludachris! What breader isnt in some way. What sets B from the rest is his kindness and his gear is almost 100% of the time great! When looking a my vast vault of B work its hard to decide cause there all great lol and hes never said a negative thing to anyone in form or other that i have seen. Hats off to bodhi


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 28, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> To say hes not cashing in would seem ludachris! What breader isnt in some way. What sets B from the rest is his kindness and his gear is almost 100% of the time great! When looking a my vast vault of B work its hard to decide cause there all great lol and hes never said a negative thing to anyone in form or other that i have seen. Hats off to bodhi


Definitely not making his money at the expense of anybody else. Can't say who is making how much crown and can't say I care, all I know is with a legal weed system seems like you will cash in waaaaaaay better off bud than beans?...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 28, 2015)

Well, if you live in the United States, you'd know that growing buds is not where the big safe money is. Buds are more likely to get you busted. Especially when you're talking over 20 pounds per harvest etc... Plus that market is over saturated like a mofo.


----------



## Brobeans (Apr 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> With tons of releases, _mostly all (polyhybrid) F1s_, he appears to be a savvy marketing guy that is doing rather well. I'll leave it at that.



He has been putting out a lot of strains out yeah but they're tested before being released to distributers for resale. You can check out the grow journals on the bay


thenotsoesoteric said:


> I made the same point and mad hamish cried me a river. Sure bodhi is a great guy personally but as me and Abe have said, he's is certainly cashing in. Cheers.


If you say Bodhi is cashing in then what exactly is your idea of a breeder not "cashing in"?

Is it paying for ads in high times?
Paying seedbanks to show them as being top recommended?
Paying for booths?
Releasing a Hermie strain called "Girl Scout cookies" or "blue dream" or *insert clone only strain*
keeping the lineage a secret?
Charging $15+ per seed

Hmmmmm


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 28, 2015)

If by marketing you mean getting people hooked by delivering a quality product, sure.. I got the freebie Goji before I had ever even heard of Bodhi, 9 months later I finally popped it and have never looked back (and still run that same cut, and still have a couple more from the promo lol)..

When you're cashing in and backing it up with a quality product, I think that's called a successful business..
When you're cashing in off of hype, but the product isn't held to a certain standard, you're business will flame out quick..


I have never experienced such a high percentage of quality plants as I have with Bodhi's beans.. I'm sure if I ever run into a few dud beans in a row, I may change my tune.. But as of now I can't sing his praise high enough (good product at a _fair_ price.. what more can you really ask for??)..

_We_ are his marketing team.. People who stumbled across him from an Attitude seeds bday promo etc..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 28, 2015)

Yeah I caught on by word of mouth not ads or promos or even a freebie. Although I can tell you any person that pops Synergy will end up a customer for sure if that is their first experience. And wtf with knocking all his crosses. Most of them are Happy and Snow lotus, two males we all know very well what they do. With the 'OG Synthesis' series for example, you have a whole mess of elite and wanted OG mothers crossed to his 'transparent' daddy so there you have a fair shot at getting close to the mum. And then bearing in mind all the happy crosses poping up are probably very limited and made out of necessity. B knows how many Appy freaks there are, so if I was him I would use saved pollen on whatever moms were ready while pollen is still viable. Appalachia also, we know what he does so a little digging on any of those crosses should help you decide YEAH or MEH. Bodhi Seeds might be a little off beat but it is awesome. Then there are some old classics around so the less adventurous or those new to Bodhi can make choices they can back up with a lot of info. He did announce an upcoming 'old favorites re stock' so I see no possible complaints left that will not be totally redundant in the near future. And hell yeah prices are low low low


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 28, 2015)

If we are gonna get nostalgic about the moment we wanted to get bodhi beans it was at the end of the 4th official party cup comp for me. @Adrosmokin entered a real pretty goji girl that had my mouth watering, and this was a 12/12fs party cup! I think some of you guys know how ugly a plant can look given those conditions but she was stunning and his description of the zmoke sealed it for me (believe he said berry yogurt flavor )


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 28, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I just have to say I never see B advertising, running booths, doing the cup circuit, merchandising, or even having much of a public psence, his strains are mostly available from only one place right now with a few exceptions, I struggle to see the capitalism. Looks more like the public going bananas all by themselves to me. Also the guy is busy with his 'Blood' line which is an IBL project, he has been trying males made with back crossing etc. Low prices too except for the rare auction pack which is third party sales anyway and has nothing to do with the guy. Call it luck or whatever, those expensive packs are PROVEN for their worth, those are never fresh releases but underground legends that earned their reputations from many runs.


Mad ham is blinded by his biases like always, failing to see the whole picture and only focusing on the corner.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 28, 2015)

Probably shouldn't like Nike cause they make so many different types of kicks.. Can't like Cadillacs, too many different models.. Can't even eat an Oikos in peace man, TOO MANY FLAVORS!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 28, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> Probably shouldn't like Nike cause they make so many different types of kicks.. Can't like Cadillacs, too many different models.. Can't even eat an Oikos in peace man, TOO MANY FLAVORS!!


Hey, variety is the spice of life. I'd just like to know how he does it. By all accounts he has a pretty modest set up. You'd think the guy was rocking a warehouse the size of a football field to make all of these strains.

He must be very organized and take mad notes to keep track of everything. A tour of his breeding operation would be the tits. Disney Land for stoners!


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2015)

Shits like déjà vu.....

I like the few bodhi plants I have ran,no keepers...but very nice smoke....that peeps still ask for...(35-50 yrs olds)

My younger crowd..(25+ crowd) they want that loud pak..very strong"stupid" high

Still have a few more packs of bodhi to run,so I may find that "strong"

No I have not found it in my GGG plants yet..

501st og by RD...that was a strong plant.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 28, 2015)

What are folks finding the finishing time like on Synergy? mines not doing so hot. fading fast been in flower for just under 60. Going to try and take her 2 more weeks at least, I'll get some pics up later but she's the saddest looking plant I've grown, buds are gorgeous, but the leaves are dropping like crazy. Had a rough couple weeks where the garden was neglected, she's still yielding heavy for 12/12 from seed. I gave her a pretty heavy nutrient tea this morning see if that helps, she's fading so fast there's not going to be a leaf left on her in 2 weeks. 

I started growing Bodhi because Stow, Hamish, Gandalf and others kept praising his work so I grabbed a few packs and can't say I've been disappointed. Blue Tara, Love Triangle, and TERv2 ,Synergy. have all been worth the price of admission and I've only popped 2 beans from each pack. I still haven't got the Goji  Heaven Mountain is still in the drawer waiting to get ran, tried a couple but they were males.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 28, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> He has been putting out a lot of strains out yeah but they're tested before being released to distributers for resale. You can check out the grow journals on the bay
> 
> 
> If you say Bodhi is cashing in then what exactly is your idea of a breeder not "cashing in"?
> ...


Already answered this earlier if you read the post instead of just blindly assuming I have issues with bodhi, I don't. But by not cashing in I mean doing as many canadian breeders do and have done for at least a decade. Take a look at peak seeds, great white north seeds or kootney mountain seeds, I'm sure there are others, but no cookie crosses, no og cross and they still have the same lines they have offered for 10 years or more. 

Like I said, and for some reason you guys are ignoring, I have nothing against bodhi but any breeder that offers 50+ strains is more about money than MJ. Nothing wrong with that, but let's call it what it is, chucking for gold.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 28, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Hey, variety is the spice of life.* I'd just like to know how he does it. *By all accounts he has a pretty modest set up. You'd think the guy was rocking a warehouse the size of a football field to make all of these strains.
> 
> He must be very organized and take mad notes to keep track of everything. A tour of his breeding operation would be the tits. Disney Land for stoners!


Millions of dollars and a warehouse/ multiple warehouses.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 28, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Already answered this earlier if you read the post instead of just blindly assuming I have issues with bodhi, I don't. But by not cashing in I mean doing as many canadian breeders do and have done for at least a decade. Take a look at peak seeds, great white north seeds or kootney mountain seeds, I'm sure there are others, but no cookie crosses, no og cross and they still have the same lines they have offered for 10 years or more.
> 
> Like I said, and for some reason you guys are ignoring, I have nothing against bodhi but any breeder that offers 50+ strains is more about money than MJ. Nothing wrong with that, but let's call it what it is, chucking for gold.



Chucking for gold!  I like that!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 28, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Already answered this earlier if you read the post instead of just blindly assuming I have issues with bodhi, I don't. But by not cashing in I mean doing as many canadian breeders do and have done for at least a decade. Take a look at peak seeds, great white north seeds or kootney mountain seeds, I'm sure there are others, but no cookie crosses, no og cross and they still have the same lines they have offered for 10 years or more.
> 
> Like I said, and for some reason you guys are ignoring, I have nothing against bodhi but any breeder that offers 50+ strains is more about money than MJ. Nothing wrong with that, but let's call it what it is, chucking for gold.


GTFOH wit that garbage bro.. You think your canadian folks aren't in it for the paper?? Why do you think crayola makes more than 8 colors? Why you think McDs is putting lettuce on their QP? It's all about that $$ 

Your stance is kinda weak at best.. and I'm getting close to thinkin its trash just to "hate".. And for what??

But whatever.. I'm starting to feel stupid for even wasting my damn 2 minutes typing this crap out.. You have your opinion and I can respect that


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 28, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> GTFOH wit that garbage bro.. You think your canadian folks aren't in it for the paper?? Why do you think crayola makes more than 8 colors? Why you think McDs is putting lettuce on their QP? It's all about that $$
> 
> Your stance is kinda weak at best.. and I'm getting close to thinkin its trash just to "hate".. And for what??
> 
> But whatever.. I'm starting to feel stupid for even wasting my damn 2 minutes typing this crap out.. You have your opinion and I can respect that


Yes canadian breeders are in it for the money, who the hell isn't? I just gave a couple examples of breeders that are not cashing in on the poly hybrid wave and if you want to attack my character then kudos to you. I'm not here to put people down. Like you said everyone has an opinion and if you don't like my then don't give it a second thought.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 28, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Already answered this earlier if you read the post instead of just blindly assuming I have issues with bodhi, I don't. But by not cashing in I mean doing as many canadian breeders do and have done for at least a decade. Take a look at peak seeds, great white north seeds or kootney mountain seeds, I'm sure there are others, but no cookie crosses, no og cross and they still have the same lines they have offered for 10 years or more.
> 
> Like I said, and for some reason you guys are ignoring, I have nothing against bodhi but any breeder that offers 50+ strains is more about money than MJ. Nothing wrong with that, but let's call it what it is, chucking for gold.


I like the way that you made that statement but that is the only thing. You can spread about nonsense like this and you can even call the man a liar if you want but Bodhi is a _people _person very simply put. He has openly stated that most people like access to the "clone only" stock. Fact aside that I am a total fan and would love to get a chance to talk to him about things _mostly_ unrelated to cannabis even, He's just trying to give the majority of the people what they love in regards to their seeds choices, imho.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 29, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Mad ham is blinded by his biases like always, failing to see the whole picture and only focusing on the corner.


This statement defines irony. Stache puppet lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Shits like déjà vu.....
> 
> I like the few bodhi plants I have ran,no keepers...but very nice smoke....that peeps still ask for...(35-50 yrs olds)
> 
> ...


Gen... then take my word on this brother... you want potency that makes even the most hardened toker wait a bit to drive and probably lose their keys before... Dream Beaver is no joke. You will also find the most unique terpene profiles, like the spiced chai tea pheno which had a mate of mine spend three hours trying to convince me to trade or sell some. I don't cross that line but if I had actual customers that pheno would have had a stampede to my door. Two years later, still nothing has come even close. If you know how the cross came about it will make sense. It holds a special place in Bodhi's heart for a good reason. So far everybody has found the pheno I named 'Milla' after the inventor of the bubble bag. Took a month to build tolerance to that one.


----------



## bodhi seeds (Apr 29, 2015)

i feel really bad that i dont get to visit here that often, but i feel really good that such an amazing collection of charactors keeps this thread filled with laughter, debate, mystery and intrigue, and some really oversized neon green thumbs. i figured since I’m lurking ill answer a few questions from the last couple of pages.


how i do it:
heres my secret, no wharehouse, hoop house, or grow house, just my house….
i find exceptional proven unique males and do a run with all my moms, i bank all those seeds in my seed fridge and send out testers. i slowly release the tested lines that make the grade as new lines or freebies. this process takes years and gives the illusion of a massive catalog and infrastructure. this also frees me up to explore and be creative with my landrace and exotic lines, i do a lot lot of personal testing, r&d, collecting, and trading to keep things moving forward in a focused magical way. 

appalachia hybrids:
all the appalachia hybrids were made in one run, vac sealed and put in the fridge. i have no fridge pollen of appalachia, as i lost the male suddenly during a collections trip. if it seems like more and more appear, its because the testers never came through on those lines and they are still awaiting testing results. most of the appalachia hybrids are gone or low except sunshine daydream and a few that never seem to get tested (giesel x appalachia, mss x appalachia) etc…

2015:
i make only seeds to keep things afloat, i stopped producing flowers which was a leap of faith many years ago. this year I’m scaling back on the polypolyhybrids and elite cross mashups, mostly focusing my commercial appeal seeds on extreme terpenes and resin for the concentrate tribe. i have been slowly collecting a massive library of the best of the best landrace specimens and will be going back to the future making pure f1’s. ill be making more pure landrace seeds this year outdoors under the nierika seed trust label, this years collections trip will be kashmir, jammu, and the pakistani borderlands in ladahk.

i know people are curious about bodhi seeds and the wizard behind the curtain, I’m slowly filling out my interview for skunk magazine as time permits. its not easy being a one man show, with three young kids, and a little farm on a hill top. i wake up early and go to bed late, i miss those days of being able to hang out online, sharing and connecting with my fellow green men and women. i love what i do with a passion, its what keeps me going, a green knight in her majesties secret service, just like you. but I’m burning out. i can’t keep up, and i dont want to let go of having my hands on each and every seed. i feel at my core its about getting this most sacred floral influence back into the collective consciousness, heal ourselves, our loved ones, and our planet. i love to give out freebies and testers because i love to give, it makes me feel good. I’m so happy that there are groups of amazing gardeners like you guys popping up all over, sharing the love, busting each others balls, cracking jokes, growing plants, and making beans. 

I’m over my head these days, just keeping things moving forward on a roots level here at the farm, but ill try and pop by here and there to check in and answer questions. 

thank you guys so much for all the love and support, the amazing grows and highs and lows of this path of the revolutionary evolutionary flower of power...


----------



## littlegiant (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Gen... then take my word on this brother... you want potency that makes even the most hardened toker wait a bit to drive and probably lose their keys before... Dream Beaver is no joke. You will also find the most unique terpene profiles, like the spiced chai tea pheno which had a mate of mine spend three hours trying to convince me to trade or sell some. I don't cross that line but if I had actual customers that pheno would have had a stampede to my door. Two years later, still nothing has come even close. If you know how the cross came about it will make sense. It holds a special place in Bodhi's heart for a good reason. So far everybody has found the pheno I named 'Milla' after the inventor of the bubble bag. Took a month to build tolerance to that one.


Dream beaver sounds interesting! Can you tell me if it is a heart pounding buzz? Im really not into the racey heart pounding strains.
Most likely I will be ordering from Midweek Song soon as they have the Goji Og I've been eyeballing. Looking to get a few more of his strains in my bank on this next and LAST order.


----------



## calicat (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Gen... then take my word on this brother... you want potency that makes even the most hardened toker wait a bit to drive and probably lose their keys before... Dream Beaver is no joke. You will also find the most unique terpene profiles, like the spiced chai tea pheno which had a mate of mine spend three hours trying to convince me to trade or sell some. I don't cross that line but if I had actual customers that pheno would have had a stampede to my door. Two years later, still nothing has come even close. If you know how the cross came about it will make sense. It holds a special place in Bodhi's heart for a good reason. So far everybody has found the pheno I named 'Milla' after the inventor of the bubble bag. Took a month to build tolerance to that one.


Never had that strain yet MH one day when my path leads me to that creation. I personally follow B strains being tested on SC Labs Cali wide. Dream Beaver consistently tests high with slightly over a dozen other B creations. Your constant praises about DB and consistent high lab testing suggests DB is a highly potent strain.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 29, 2015)

calicat said:


> Never had that strain yet MH one day when my path leads me to that creation. I personally follow B strains being tested on SC Labs Cali wide. Dream Beaver consistently tests high with slightly over a dozen other B creations. Your constant praises about DB and consistent high lab testing suggests DB is a highly potent strain.


I would love to read a smoke report on it from you, I think you will enjoy the unique and many layered flavors


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 29, 2015)

Harvesting Headtrip tonight, just a little over 10 weeks of flower.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 29, 2015)

Can't wait to get to my pack of Dream Beavers.... but another move is on the horizon.   

They likely won't get popped until 2016 or just before.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 29, 2015)

also.... what a classy dude! Such good vibes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> This statement defines irony. Stache puppet lol.


Yep.

Have you ever heard of a movie called 'District 9' ?



Mad Hamish said:


> . Dream Beaver is no joke. .


Can someone w/ experience give me a thumbnail report on ATF, por favor?



bodhi seeds said:


> I’m burning out.


Even so, that's a great post, totally ignoring the [most] recent nonsense. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## calicat (Apr 29, 2015)

Amos are you looking for a smoke report on ATF?


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> This statement defines irony. Stache puppet lol.


When the only one backing you is amos otis you know that you are on the wrong side of the discussion. Continue to see only parts of the story without the whole. 

Gratz ham, at least you have one friend.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 29, 2015)

littlegiant said:


> Dream beaver sounds interesting! Can you tell me if it is a heart pounding buzz? Im really not into the racey heart pounding strains.
> Most likely I will be ordering from Midweek Song soon as they have the Goji Og I've been eyeballing. Looking to get a few more of his strains in my bank on this next and LAST order.


Then do NOT touch it with a ten foot pole attached to a telescopic arm slung from an industrial size crane. First joint I was crawling out my own skin, thundering heart, tingling skin in a very pleasant way. It kinda epitomizes everything about an 'uppy' sativa and switches the voltage in your brain from 12 to 240 lmao...


Amos Otis said:


> Yep.
> 
> Have you ever heard of a movie called 'District 9' ?


MAN that is the most brilliant parody on South Africa EVER. And low and behold, now the Zulu guys are calling foreigners cockroaches eh... The metaphor will last forever. Good movie and I don't say that because Gavin Hood is from around here. Wikus is the most genuinely South African character in any movie ever lol lol lol... Spot On....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 29, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> When the only one backing you is amos otis you know that you are on the wrong side of the discussion. Continue to see only parts of the story without the whole.
> 
> Gratz ham, at least you have one friend.


Dude, everybody knows I don't need their backup so they are just peacefully going about their business, like you should.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 29, 2015)

And now, the actual point behind me popping by... Jahruba in flower


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 29, 2015)

Jahruba












Dirty Ortega / Dirty Sanchez


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Blah blah blAH bLurrrh.


Have a kid and then tell him how to live his life


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 29, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Have a kid and then tell him how to live his life


You win, you win, your superior wit intimidates me. And your loose grappling insults are damaging my ego very badly. I am terrified at how you edit my words in quotes EHRMEGHERD puhleeze stop I can't take more. When will the beating ever end?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I like the way that you made that statement but that is the only thing. You can spread about nonsense like this and you can even call the man a liar if you want but Bodhi is a _people _person very simply put. He has openly stated that most people like access to the "clone only" stock. Fact aside that I am a total fan and would love to get a chance to talk to him about things _mostly_ unrelated to cannabis even, He's just trying to give the majority of the people what they love in regards to their seeds choices, imho.


I agree, everything I've read about Bodhi, and hell even his comment here, is top notch and he seems like a classy fellow.

I simply have the type of thought process that if it seems to good to be true, then it might not be true. I stated many, many times that it is just an assumption and it in no way implies that I think Bodhi is a crook, a liar, etc... If people aren't allowed to have their own wild ass assumptions then what ever. I've also stated that I'm going to be scoring some of Bodhi's beans real soon because I do believe he has put in some good work. I guess the only reason I keep saying bodhi and not simply every breeder, is because people like mad ham and cherry pie keep saying I'm hating on bodhi, I'm not, I'm simply stating an assumption, and not one the I really give two cents about, but I won't just let people tell me I'm hating on one man. I'm hating on the game of poly hybrid lottery and how almost every breeder caters to in order to meet customer demands. So my issue is more with capitalist methods of profiteering. By Bodhi's post here, it seems that he is wanting to move away from the poly wave as well.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2015)

bodhi seeds said:


> i feel really bad that i dont get to visit here that often, but i feel really good that such an amazing collection of charactors keeps this thread filled with laughter, debate, mystery and intrigue, and some really oversized neon green thumbs. i figured since I’m lurking ill answer a few questions from the last couple of pages.
> 
> 
> how i do it:
> ...


Man I'm glad you popped through and cleared some things up for a lot of people. Now hopefully they'll stop calling you a chucker cus a lot of strains get released at once sometime. I think more people will get your respect by hearing how you do all of this by yourself. Looking forward to all the new stuff you got going on.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You win, you win, your superior wit intimidates me. And your loose grappling insults are damaging my ego very badly. I am terrified at how you edit my words in quotes EHRMEGHERD puhleeze stop I can't take more. When will the beating ever end?!?!?!?!?!


Funny thing is you have no self control


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I'm glad you popped through and cleared some things up for a lot of people. Now hopefully they'll stop calling you a chucker cus a lot of strains get released at once sometime. I think more people will get your respect by hearing how you do all of this by yourself. Looking forward to all the new stuff you got going on.


The results don't lie either , glad he came around.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 29, 2015)

Killer flowers Hamish!


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyone who has ordered from SVOC before, what is the turn around time from payment to shipping? Also is there any sort of confirmation of when something is sent?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 29, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I agree, everything I've read about Bodhi, and hell even his comment here, is top notch and he seems like a classy fellow.
> 
> I simply have the type of thought process that if it seems to good to be true, then it might not be true. I stated many, many times that it is just an assumption and it in no way implies that I think Bodhi is a crook, a liar, etc... If people aren't allowed to have their own wild ass assumptions then what ever. I've also stated that I'm going to be scoring some of Bodhi's beans real soon because I do believe he has put in some good work. I guess the only reason I keep saying bodhi and not simply every breeder, is because people like mad ham and cherry pie keep saying I'm hating on bodhi, I'm not, I'm simply stating an assumption, and not one the I really give two cents about, but I won't just let people tell me I'm hating on one man. I'm hating on the game of poly hybrid lottery and how almost every breeder caters to in order to meet customer demands. So my issue is more with capitalist methods of profiteering. By Bodhi's post here, it seems that he is wanting to move away from the poly wave as well.


Not at all to bust your balls my friend, I just couldn't stop myself from commenting because of the chucking for gold line. I feel the same way that you do for the most part. I like to keep up with the peeps like Bodhi because he seems a family man with similar thoughts on the world to my own. Needless to say that I am stoked to see that he stopped by to announce that he'll finally be putting out the landraces nice and pure.

God, I thought I was DONE buying seeds. My Bodhi collection is getting huge and I can't even grow any of the damn things until well into the foreseeable future..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 29, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Funny thing is you have no self control


Thats not even worth a come back. I kinda miss the good old days arguing with Amos. Maybe get Stache to type for you IDK but yaaaaaawn.


D_Urbmon said:


> Killer flowers Hamish!


Thanks Bro, but we all know 100 percent credit goes to genetics. B really out did himself with both of those, but in particular the Jahruba is a breath of fresh air. Developing a deep dark coffee note along with the fuel as it cures, translates perfectly to taste...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 29, 2015)

kind of random but....


anyone know of any strains from Bodhi(or any strains in general for that matter) that particularly relieve intraocular pressure. I don't suffer from glaucoma or anything but the "high eyes" feeling as I call it has to be one of my favorite effects from cannabis, and I rarely experience it.

Ya know that feeling where your eyes feel like they are red as fuck, and a bit squinty and almost half swollen shut. That's what I want. And not tired and heavy droopy eyes either. Completely different. I don't know exactly how to describe but if that makes any sense to anyone.


----------



## calicat (Apr 29, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> kind of random but....
> 
> 
> anyone know of any strains from Bodhi(or any strains in general for that matter) that particularly relieve intraocular pressure. I don't suffer from glaucoma or anything but the "high eyes" feeling as I call it has to be one of my favorite effects from cannabis, and I rarely experience it.
> ...





D_Urbmon said:


> kind of random but....
> 
> 
> anyone know of any strains from Bodhi(or any strains in general for that matter) that particularly relieve intraocular pressure. I don't suffer from glaucoma or anything but the "high eyes" feeling as I call it has to be one of my favorite effects from cannabis, and I rarely experience it.
> ...


https://www.leafly.com/explore/conditions-glaucoma


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 29, 2015)

calicat said:


> https://www.leafly.com/explore/conditions-glaucoma


Thanks calicat. 


But is leafly really that reliable? I'm hoping for some first hand experiences.

also in the event I don't get this effect I'd like it to at least be exceptional herb.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Thats not even worth a come back. I kinda miss the good old days arguing with Amos. Maybe get Stache to type for you IDK but yaaaaaawn.
> Thanks Bro, but we all know 100 percent credit goes to genetics. B really out did himself with both of those, but in particular the Jahruba is a breath of fresh air. Developing a deep dark coffee note along with the fuel as it cures, translates perfectly to taste...


You continue to prove my point on how little self control you have, I only try to make my friends laugh not you . But cheer up buttercup one day you might just be my friend if you take the asshat off your head.


----------



## calicat (Apr 29, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks calicat.
> 
> 
> But is leafly really that reliable? I'm hoping for some first hand experiences.
> ...


Yw... Not sure of all those strains. Some I have not experienced. PPP helped me in the past. I have astigmatism.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2015)

calicat said:


> Yw... Not sure of all those strains. Some I have not experienced. PPP helped me in the past. I have astigmatism.


Nirvana's pure power plant was an excellent high, at least my keeper pheno. It helped with depression and lack of motivation for sure.


----------



## strayfox gear (Apr 29, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> Jesus... Yea let's hope 2 packs. But stray it sounds like you are a breeder? Could you speak to the growth featured in the butter cut? Fan leaves Indica wide or slender sat? Etc. If I find a male that could carry the trait I don't want to fuck up and toss him. Though I'll probably be collecting pollen from every male I get.



hey @Scotch089 ..

I do a little bit of breeding when I have time...ive slowed down a lot due to family.

as for 7 packs..dude..i had 4 packs and my brother bought 3..we were on a special rare butercut chase that seemed to be the best ssdd pheno out there..imo......just hype my friend...this is a rare pheno...that's all it is...u should see a super cool dude named [email protected] over at the bay...he made some f2's of ssdd that grow very, very big OD's...im not gonna lie, all pheno's pack the same punch...my favorite is the hybrid of this sexy momma....bigger sweeter flowers that lean hard on the bubbashine side....absolute amazing medical effect in everyway...

the aroma on the bc, is more of a buttery pancake with somewhat of a piney undertone..gets real strong the 2nd week of flower and carries through..

to seal the deal on the ssdd bc cut..heres a few pictures you can go off of if u stumble across anything that sticks out.......have a great week dude...

kitty cats name is sunshine..she says ssdd for life..

*strayfox*


----------



## Brobeans (Apr 29, 2015)

strayfox gear said:


> hey @Scotch089 ..
> 
> I do a little bit of breeding when I have time...ive slowed down a lot due to family.
> 
> ...


When can we expect another drop at Svoc?

edit: amazing info on the butter cut pheno. Thank you very much


----------



## strayfox gear (Apr 29, 2015)

anyone know of any strains from Bodhi(or any strains in general for that matter) that particularly relieve intraocular pressure. I don't suffer from glaucoma or anything but the "high eyes" feeling as I call it has to be one of my favorite effects from cannabis, and I rarely experience it.

Ya know that feeling where your eyes feel like they are red as fuck, and a bit squinty and almost half swollen shut. That's what I want. And not tired and heavy droopy eyes either. Completely different. I don't know exactly how to describe but if that makes any sense to anyone.[/QUOTE]

I got a perfect one for ya to try out @D_Urbmon,

if you can get your hands on anything kudra or instant karma bro..thats the effect you will find..

hes got one that has the best of both worlds..shes called* bandaloop*...(kudra/instant karma)..

_Sweet almond oils with undertones of fruity skunky bubba and honey aloe ... 

this is the weed that made Timothy B. Schmit from the eagles grow his hair out and sing I cant tell u why...

wish I would have made f2's from the first run..i would send some to ya..I didn't know what I had..

I think seedvault might have them..

hope this helps out a little..
_








*strayfox*


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2015)

strayfox gear said:


> hey @Scotch089 ..
> 
> I do a little bit of breeding when I have time...ive slowed down a lot due to family.
> 
> ...


Man that's a great female in that first pic, baby's got back! Kudos!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2015)

strayfox gear said:


> anyone know of any strains from Bodhi(or any strains in general for that matter) that particularly relieve intraocular pressure. I don't suffer from glaucoma or anything but the "high eyes" feeling as I call it has to be one of my favorite effects from cannabis, and I rarely experience it.
> 
> Ya know that feeling where your eyes feel like they are red as fuck, and a bit squinty and almost half swollen shut. That's what I want. And not tired and heavy droopy eyes either. Completely different. I don't know exactly how to describe but if that makes any sense to anyone.


I got a perfect one for ya to try out @D_Urbmon,


_
*this is the weed that made Timothy B. Schmit from the eagles grow his hair out and sing I cant tell u why...*
_

*strayfox*[/QUOTE]
One of the best quotes I've seen on RIU. If I knew how to make it my signature I would. Cheers man.


----------



## strayfox gear (Apr 29, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> When can we expect another drop at Svoc?
> 
> edit: amazing info on the butter cut pheno. Thank you very much


hey @Brobeans ..thank you for the kind words...is svoc already out???

I might be able to squeeze in one more care package with him...

I had to drop a few hot ones due to the stable hot tester reports and demand I had coming in..

had another handful I was gonna shoot over to firestax but I got caught up in moving to get closer to family....ugghh..

there should be plenty of testers and freebies..whats better then super fire free seeds... I love, love to keep people excited on free gear..

keep ur eyes open for some new bodhi, topdawg and loompa crosses I got rollin out this summer....theres gonna be a few really nice cbd indys that will take ur breath away...

ttyl bro..

*strayfox*


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 29, 2015)

calicat said:


> Amos are you looking for a smoke report on ATF?


Yes. There's the one by JoeShivo some time back, but am hoping there's confirmation.

EDIT: NM...I tracked down a discussion about 15 months back.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 29, 2015)

Cheers @strayfox gear, I'm going to have to try and get my hands on some bandaloop in the near future. Maybe for my next test run I can request from Bodhi an IK cross.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 29, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> kind of random but....
> 
> 
> anyone know of any strains from Bodhi(or any strains in general for that matter) that particularly relieve intraocular pressure. I don't suffer from glaucoma or anything but the "high eyes" feeling as I call it has to be one of my favorite effects from cannabis, and I rarely experience it.
> ...


Wish I could help. I know a guy who has an Afghani x Chunky Monkey hybrid he made himself that does exactly that. I also gain about 10lbs every time I smoke it. Reallllly classic weed. He won't give up cuts though. Bastard. Been working on it though for years now (convincing him to give it up). Maybe one day I'll have it in my stable.


----------



## Stoner from the south (Apr 29, 2015)

Getting ready to pull the trigger on some Bodhi gear, problem is there's two many to choice from! I have no idea which ones to get.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 30, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> You continue to prove my point on how little self control you have, I only try to make my friends laugh not you . But cheer up buttercup one day you might just be my friend if you take the asshat off your head.


You know, I have so little interest in your opinion of me although I am flattered by the time you spend thinking about me. I have zero interest in you. Ignore button hit. Shame now you will get all bored having to look for somebody else to troll (badly). You have made very little impression upon me, I mean even Amos knows how to troll properly. Yawn. Cheerio. It is not as if you have ever come out with any good info or done a report that could be of any use so yeah.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 30, 2015)

strayfox gear said:


> anyone know of any strains from Bodhi(or any strains in general for that matter) that particularly relieve intraocular pressure. I don't suffer from glaucoma or anything but the "high eyes" feeling as I call it has to be one of my favorite effects from cannabis, and I rarely experience it.
> 
> Ya know that feeling where your eyes feel like they are red as fuck, and a bit squinty and almost half swollen shut. That's what I want. And not tired and heavy droopy eyes either. Completely different. I don't know exactly how to describe but if that makes any sense to anyone.


I got a perfect one for ya to try out @D_Urbmon,

if you can get your hands on anything kudra or instant karma bro..thats the effect you will find..

hes got one that has the best of both worlds..shes called* bandaloop*...(kudra/instant karma)..

_Sweet almond oils with undertones of fruity skunky bubba and honey aloe ... 

this is the weed that made Timothy B. Schmit from the eagles grow his hair out and sing I cant tell u why...

wish I would have made f2's from the first run..i would send some to ya..I didn't know what I had..

I think seedvault might have them..

hope this helps out a little..
_
View attachment 3407615

View attachment 3407616

View attachment 3407617

View attachment 3407618

*strayfox*[/QUOTE]

Beautiful plants brother, I really like the way they shine!


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (Apr 30, 2015)

Havent grew or smoked any Bodhi yet but have been reading about his stuff for quite awhile. I had my sights on Lucky Charms but I gave up looking for it and I settled for a pack of SSDD and Gogi OG. To get a good first impression which pack would you all start with?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 30, 2015)

hhibrownsbacker said:


> Havent grew or smoked any Bodhi yet but have been reading about his stuff for quite awhile. I had my sights on Lucky Charms but I gave up looking for it and I settled for a pack of SSDD and Gogi OG. To get a good first impression which pack would you all start with?


Both excellent choices. I've found every SSDD pheno to be evening smoke. Very frosty, nice smells/flavors, but it's sleepy time stuff for me. The Gogi phenos I've grown/smoked have been more sativa leaning, but my keeper is not exactly functional weed. I'm very scatter brained when I smoke it. Potent herb


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 30, 2015)

Going to try one more time. Anyone who has ordered from SVOC, what is the turn around time once they receive payment? Any indication of when they will ship them?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 30, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Agreed
> Some blueberry hashplant shots, getting ready to harvest some of the tops this week and get a taste soon, they all have varying degrees of blueberry smell. One I swear is a perfect mix of sandalwood and blueberry, that is the one that the glands feel like sandpaper/cats tongue when you rub it, the one in this first plant pic.
> 
> View attachment 3404995
> ...


my god, if the pineapple hashplant that I popped looks anything like the blueberry HP, i'm gonna be a happy dude...
and unless all 12 of my bodhis are female (6 T.E.R and 6 pineapple hashplant) i'll be doing a tranquil elephantiser X pineapple hashplant... 
Yes sir... indeeedy-do
and next time?
blue tara X pink lotus


----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2015)

kingpyro said:


> Going to try one more time. Anyone who has ordered from SVOC, what is the turn around time once they receive payment? Any indication of when they will ship them?


He works fast as he can....like most humans.

Just send and forget..that's what I do.


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> He works fast as he can....like most humans.
> 
> Just send and forget..that's what I do.


I am in no rush, just looking for other's experiences.


----------



## Brobeans (Apr 30, 2015)

kingpyro said:


> I am in no rush, just looking for other's experiences.


I've ordered from there many times. Generally you will get it in 5-7 business days. it has taken 7 days once and that was the day after a huge Bodhi drop lol


----------



## littlegiant (Apr 30, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Then do NOT touch it with a ten foot pole attached to a telescopic arm slung from an industrial size crane. First joint I was crawling out my own skin, thundering heart, tingling skin in a very pleasant way. It kinda epitomizes everything about an 'uppy' sativa and switches the voltage in your brain from 12 to 240 lmao...
> 
> MAN that is the most brilliant parody on South Africa EVER. And low and behold, now the Zulu guys are calling foreigners cockroaches eh... The metaphor will last forever. Good movie and I don't say that because Gavin Hood is from around here. Wikus is the most genuinely South African character in any movie ever lol lol lol... Spot On....


Dam dude! Sounds too fuckin intense for me. Thanks for the warning! You might have prevented my first heart attack.


----------



## eyes (Apr 30, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> And now, the actual point behind me popping by... Jahruba in flower


If you dont mind, what kinda of smells do you have coming off that jahruba? Whats her effect? medium yield? thanks


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 30, 2015)

Looks like a better than 'medium' yielder to me!


----------



## eyes (Apr 30, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Looks like a better than 'medium' yielder to me!


yeah,your probably right


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 30, 2015)

eyes said:


> If you dont mind, what kinda of smells do you have coming off that jahruba? Whats her effect? medium yield? thanks


I know one pheno he reported as straight diesel and I believe it cuz it looked just like diesel the way the buds stacked and foxtailed. Other phenos I don't know


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 30, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Yes. There's the one by JoeShivo some time back, but am hoping there's confirmation.
> 
> EDIT: NM...I tracked down a discussion about 15 months back.


Do you not trust my smoke report Amos? It's dank stuff I can promise you that also a nice 55~ harvest.


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I know one pheno he reported as straight diesel and I believe it cuz it looked just like diesel the way the buds stacked and foxtailed. Other phenos I don't know


 I've ran 2 Jahrubas so far and 1 one was a sexy purple goddess that sparkeled like there was no tomorrow and slight fruity earthy smells I actually just finished smoking the last joint yesterday sadly

The other jahruba had no smell and no potency, but looking back on it that could be because I took it 13 weeks since it didn't have 100% red hairs. Other than that the buds had no taste or effect but they had some nice pinkish light purple colors in the buds... B have me the testers to test outside for the high humidity in my area so I am waiting another month before I pop them... I am hoping for some of those diesel flavors and smells that Hammish got.


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 30, 2015)

My profile picture is the slightly fruity earthy sparkly jahruba that I spoke of. Hopefully ill have a better camera soon so I can show you guys what I am seeing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 30, 2015)

thanx


----------



## eyes (Apr 30, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I've ran 2 Jahrubas so far and 1 one was a sexy purple goddess that sparkeled like there was no tomorrow and slight fruity earthy smells I actually just finished smoking the last joint yesterday sadly
> 
> The other jahruba had no smell and no potency, but looking back on it that could be because I took it 13 weeks since it didn't have 100% red hairs. Other than that the buds had no taste or effect but they had some nice pinkish light purple colors in the buds... B have me the testers to test outside for the high humidity in my area so I am waiting another month before I pop them... I am hoping for some of those diesel flavors and smells that Hammish got.


well that stinks that one didnt have any pot-en-cy. dont want to get that pheno. the guy has so many good genes, its hard to decide.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 30, 2015)

12/12 from seed Synergy, coming down end of next week she's the roughest looking finisher I've had lol. Don't even like posting these pictures. 

 

But yeah, I'd say she yields lol. Smells like cantaloupe and mango I'd say.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 30, 2015)

Love Triangle


----------



## eyes (Apr 30, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 3408500
> Love Triangle


Cant find the synergy anywhere. i read the love triangle is really good. how does she smoke? potent enough? btw, nice pics.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 30, 2015)

eyes said:


> Cant find the synergy anywhere. i read the love triangle is really good. how does she smoke? potent enough? btw, nice pics.


Love Triangle isn't bad, B+, it's pretty, grew easy. I've only grown one seed, would grow more. Very similar bud structure to my Blue Tara finished and dried buds. Flavour is light floral none of that OGness. Nugs are dense as hell just like the Blue Tara nugs.

Synergy was a freebie from Attitude I think the Xmas promo was still on last time i checked and Synergys were free. I got 2 free 5 packs with my order a year or so ago. https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/images/uploads/Bodhi_Seeds_Promo.jpg Haven't smoked any yet mind you but I'd risk the hassle and try and order from them  Or contact choice and see if they will hook you up with the same promo.


----------



## eyes (Apr 30, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Love Triangle isn't bad, B+, it's pretty, grew easy. I've only grown one seed, would grow more. Very similar bud structure to my Blue Tara finished and dried buds. Flavour is light floral none of that OGness. Nugs are dense as hell just like the Blue Tara nugs.
> 
> Synergy was a freebie from Attitude I think the Xmas promo was still on last time i checked and Synergys were free. I got 2 free 5 packs with my order a year or so ago. https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/images/uploads/Bodhi_Seeds_Promo.jpg Haven't smoked any yet mind you but I'd risk the hassle and try and order from them  Or contact choice and see if they will hook you up with the same promo.


Happen to try any of his other strains which are grade A?


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 30, 2015)

eyes said:


> Happen to try any of his other strains which are grade A?


Haven't found one yet . I really haven't found much I would consider A grade though  Everytime I get a sack of some nice properly grown OG my shit doesn't compare lol. My experience with Bodhi has been popping one or two seeds from a pack at a time and seeing what they have to offer. It's all been good smoke and yielded enough to make it worth growing and growing again, out of what I have grown so far Blue Tara would be my favorite. She stretched nice yielded quite well and had some nice coffee flavours to her after a cure. Plant was absolutely beautiful, nugs were rock hard top to bottom. 

My next pack from Bodhi will be Goji Og. Supposed to be some amazing keepers in there.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 30, 2015)

eyes said:


> Cant find the synergy anywhere. i read the love triangle is really good. how does she smoke? potent enough? btw, nice pics.


pretty sure the synergy has only been given away as a freebie, never sold. Attitude did a promo with it, I got my pack as a freebie from Svoc. 
Speaking of which this order I just placed with them is taking longer than usual... kinda has me worried but only because they have always been so prompt in the past lol. If it is not here by next week then I will definitely drop them a line to see whats up.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 1, 2015)

eyes said:


> If you dont mind, what kinda of smells do you have coming off that jahruba? Whats her effect? medium yield? thanks


SUPER yield, started off pure fuel funk but now it is fuel, coffee and chocolate. Immediate effect right between the eyes proper headband the way a Diesel should be too. Maybe just a slight tad shorter lived than a Diesel high and not quite so severe on the synapses. Overall I can't believe my luck with her. I have not seen another like it from any Jahruba reports. I'd say I hit on the equivalent of the 'butter cut' here...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 1, 2015)

eyes said:


> Happen to try any of his other strains which are grade A?


We can't burn down a whole joint of Dirty Ortega...


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 1, 2015)

eyes said:


> Happen to try any of his other strains which are grade A?


I'm pretty confident you can find an "A" in most of his genetics.. Question is if you got that special bean in your pack lol


----------



## calicat (May 1, 2015)

Synergy can also be requested as a freebie from Great Lakes Genetics ( if they still have it ). Must purchase two B strains to qualify for the promo first.


----------



## joeypotseed (May 1, 2015)

eyes said:


> well that stinks that one didnt have any pot-en-cy. dont want to get that pheno. the guy has so many good genes, its hard to decide.


I might have took the plant too far so that could have been grower error...


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 1, 2015)

So my first bodhi purchase sparked an intense addiction that I feel must stop at once! It wasn't even that long ago. Maybe November 2014.

I really must commit to only caving on the landrace or mostly pure stuff from here on out.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 1, 2015)

Shout out to the homie @bigworm6969. Dude has been In skunk mags shot vs shot twice this year (still havent made It once, maybe next month lol). Was browsing at the local book store and I seen his nice pic of blueberry hashplant. Will vote for you If they ever update the damn voting page!


----------



## torontoke (May 1, 2015)

So i finally caved in and decided to give some of my bodhi bud that was curing a test so i thought id post a lil smoke report.
Apollo13 x snow lotus
Cured for two weeks

Taste was smooth and skunky. Serious sour cheetos funk. Reminded me of the old school taste that tingles the tongue.9/10

Really strong odour before during and after. Not the keep a joint in your pack type. Smells like skunky cheese.8.5/10

Potency is strong but relaxed. Definitely comes on fast and steadily picks up steam. More of a body effect than a head buzz.
Id give it a 7.5/10 on potency. Really helps my back spasms.

Good bag appeal. Nice tight dense crystal coated nuggets. Id say 8/10 on bag appeal with the only knock being that none of the buds stayed very big.

For my first bodhi strain im super happy and would recommend this breeder and strain to anyone.
Impressed and excited to try way more of his stuff


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 1, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Shout out to the homie @bigworm6969. Dude has been In skunk mags shot vs shot twice this year (still havent made It once, maybe next month lol). Was browsing at the local book store and I seen his nice pic of blueberry hashplant. Will vote for you If they ever update the damn voting page!


thanks brother I swear I didn't even notice myself till 3 months after and they always put me up against sum good competetors, u keep on submitting them pics bro and you will be there, everybody should send in there dank pics appreciate the shout bro, got sum dank ass lemon penetration about 4 weeks in smell like straight lemon pledge and of course sum 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 one of my top 5 strains, Bodhi is the man


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 1, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> So my first bodhi purchase sparked an intense addiction that I feel must stop at once! It wasn't even that long ago. Maybe November 2014.
> 
> I really must commit to only caving on the landrace or mostly pure stuff from here on out.View attachment 3409011


damn bro I feel u thou


----------



## abalonehx (May 1, 2015)

Oh boy I'm excited. I'm gonna have a crowded tent. 37 days veg yesterday. Day 1 flower...May 1st.
3 Bodhi's ...A11,Goji,BMxNL5. All confirmed females!
and 3 fems from various breeders... a humboldt blue dream...a female bubblegummer...
A11 is stinkiest plant ive ever had in veg.. amazing branching,structure...so bushy
I fimmed them all a week and a half ago


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 1, 2015)

Man, these Bodhi strains have it STINKIN outside my house. I already replaced my carbon filterSSSSSSS twice this flower period. Never had this problem before.  I have a big ass can fan exhausting the grow cab and another little one scrubbing the air in the room the grow cab is in.

Further, there is an Air conditioner exchanging air from the room to outdoors.


I don't know wtf to do? Got me totally bummed out. I live in very close proximity to my neighbors and I live on a road that is frequented by pedestrians all day. :O


----------



## Amos Otis (May 1, 2015)

torontoke said:


> So i finally caved in and decided to give some of my bodhi bud that was curing a test so i thought id post a lil smoke report.
> Apollo13 x snow lotus
> Cured for two weeks
> View attachment 3409018
> ...



Thanks for the report on these testers @bodhi seeds. For your setup, how was the yield vs what you usually run? No issues during the run?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 1, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Oh boy I'm excited. I'm gonna have a crowded tent. 37 days veg yesterday. Day 1 flower...May 1st.
> 3 Bodhi's ...A11,Goji,BMxNL5. All confirmed females!
> and 3 fems from various breeders... a humboldt blue dream...a female bubblegummer...
> A11 is stinkiest plant ive ever had in veg.. amazing branching,structure...so bushy
> I fimmed them all a week and a half ago


That's a hell of a lineup right there! Gonna be a nice summer for you.


----------



## eyes (May 1, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Haven't found one yet . I really haven't found much I would consider A grade though  Everytime I get a sack of some nice properly grown OG my shit doesn't compare lol. My experience with Bodhi has been popping one or two seeds from a pack at a time and seeing what they have to offer. It's all been good smoke and yielded enough to make it worth growing and growing again, out of what I have grown so far Blue Tara would be my favorite. She stretched nice yielded quite well and had some nice coffee flavours to her after a cure. Plant was absolutely beautiful, nugs were rock hard top to bottom.
> 
> My next pack from Bodhi will be Goji Og. Supposed to be some amazing keepers in there.


ill be dam. need to get my hands on some of this og ive been hearin about for years now. problem is dont know what breeder actually has this fire tht everyone speaks of.


----------



## torontoke (May 1, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks for the report on these testers @bodhi seeds. For your setup, how was the yield vs what you usually run? No issues during the run?


These were flowered under a 1000w hps for 65 days.
Yielded 60 grams in a 5 gallon pot. Not the best yield ive had but i think taste and potency made up for it.
No issues or deficiency problems. Seemed resistant to bugs n mold.


----------



## eyes (May 1, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Man, these Bodhi strains have it STINKIN outside my house. I already replaced my carbon filterSSSSSSS twice this flower period. Never had this problem before.  I have a big ass can fan exhausting the grow cab and another little one scrubbing the air in the room the grow cab is in.
> 
> Further, there is an Air conditioner exchanging air from the room to outdoors.
> 
> ...



couple of options. get vaportek cartridges-neutral scent 2x. the only thing is getting fresh ones-hard to get. seems alot of places have em sittin on the shelves gettin old. once they get old they dont last as long. i get bout 7 days out of one. expensive as hell,too. maybe on low or air passively blowin through it youll get more mileage.

other option is to run a sealed room and dont vent-a/c only. ozone outside the room catchin stray smells. alot of smells outside the room or house can make there way through the baseboard along the walls and trim around the doorways not to mention the door for the room itself.

i nver had great luck with carbon no matter what i tried. 15 lbs would last bout 20 days and never caught all the smell contrary to what people say. i grew for a bit and tried everything imaginable.


----------



## eyes (May 1, 2015)

i think i have 6 or 9 cartridges sittin round i aint doin nothin with


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 2, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Man, these Bodhi strains have it STINKIN outside my house. I already replaced my carbon filterSSSSSSS twice this flower period. Never had this problem before.  I have a big ass can fan exhausting the grow cab and another little one scrubbing the air in the room the grow cab is in.
> 
> Further, there is an Air conditioner exchanging air from the room to outdoors.
> 
> ...


Shit brother you need an O3 (Ozone) generator in your outlet. Where all else fails, O3 always works. Just don't use it inside your flower room.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 2, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Man, these Bodhi strains have it STINKIN outside my house. I already replaced my carbon filterSSSSSSS twice this flower period. Never had this problem before.  I have a big ass can fan exhausting the grow cab and another little one scrubbing the air in the room the grow cab is in.
> 
> Further, there is an Air conditioner exchanging air from the room to outdoors.
> 
> ...


Bro I'm going through the the same thing right now. Shit is stinking like a mofo. I do have some SinCity testers and a keeper going and those are both super stinky too so it's really driving me crazy that the filter isn't doing anything hardly and its brand new only been used for the 5 weeks they've all been in flower. Can't smell anything outside but damn soon as you walk through my front door you smell fire!!! Got mad glade plugin throughout the house but that isn't helping. I don't care if the garage stinks I just don't want you smelling it throughout the house. Crazy I haven't had plants stink up the place like this before and didn't have no filters or anything before crazy. Oh well glad I'm not super close to anyone nice big yard and not smelling it outside so that's he main thing.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro I'm going through the the same thing right now. Shit is stinking like a mofo. I do have some SinCity testers and a keeper going and those are both super stinky too so it's really driving me crazy that the filter isn't doing anything hardly and its brand new only been used for the 5 weeks they've all been in flower. Can't smell anything outside but damn soon as you walk through my front door you smell fire!!! Got mad glade plugin throughout the house but that isn't helping. I don't care if the garage stinks I just don't want you smelling it throughout the house. Crazy I haven't had plants stink up the place like this before and didn't have no filters or anything before crazy. Oh well glad I'm not super close to anyone nice big yard and not smelling it outside so that's he main thing.


James, Ozone will be absolutely perfect for your purposes too. Not too pricey for you giys from what I have seen on the web, little domestic generators are very common...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 2, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Man, these Bodhi strains have it STINKIN outside my house. I already replaced my carbon filterSSSSSSS twice this flower period. Never had this problem before.  I have a big ass can fan exhausting the grow cab and another little one scrubbing the air in the room the grow cab is in.
> 
> Further, there is an Air conditioner exchanging air from the room to outdoors.
> 
> ...


The air conditioner. It's your culprit I think. That's unfiltered right there. Depends on what kind it is of course. Not sure how you would fix that problem exactly since I assume you sorta depend on it - especially now that it's warming up. If it's a portable in room then you might be able to hook a carbon filter up to the exhaust with some duct tape and whatever else you can think of.

The ozone in the room might help too as suggested.

Which strains are you runnin from him again?


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 2, 2015)

@OGEvilgenius I'm running the UW Black and A35 x '88 g13/hp. I also have a few Dynasty CCK and Greenpoint in there but I know it's the Bodhi because of the way it smells down there. Sweet, danky, fruity funk.


Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'm off to the hydro store in a couple hours when it opens to see if they have an ozone generator. 


If not, I might just try to run 2 out of 3 lamps for the rest of the grow, alternating which one is off for a few hours a day each. It's still fairly cool and I'm in a basement so this may allow me to get away with not using the A/C.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 2, 2015)

Also this A35 is very similar to the C99 I grew from PSBC. The speed, the smell and the structure of the plant. Floppy and needs support @ week 6.


It's got that sweet upfront smell with a gross funk aftertones.


----------



## calicat (May 2, 2015)

Ozone generators do serve It's purpose but sure draws attention. Your area always smelling like lightning bolts ionized the air. Better off Stealth wise to exhaust bacon grease or stategically place ona spray emitters.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 2, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Shout out to the homie @bigworm6969


I saw that too, such a sexypic. good job brotha! @bigworm6969


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 2, 2015)

calicat said:


> Ozone generators do serve It's purpose but sure draws attention. Your area always smelling like lightning bolts ionized the air. Better off Stealth wise to exhaust bacon grease or stategically place ona spray emitters.


Ha! That's a good way of describing the smell. I used to run one and it always smelled like static electricity to me.

I've heard they're not so great for your health either if you're in the general vicinity breathing it in.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 2, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Man, these Bodhi strains have it STINKIN outside my house. I already replaced my carbon filterSSSSSSS twice this flower period. Never had this problem before.  I have a big ass can fan exhausting the grow cab and another little one scrubbing the air in the room the grow cab is in.
> 
> Further, there is an Air conditioner exchanging air from the room to outdoors.
> 
> ...


The exact same thing happened to me with my last Bodhi selections and it pretty much contributed to my wife telling me to shut her down..

I did get it under control so that I could see them to the finish..

It took four carbon filters! I made an airtight box with two of them so that one sucked up the others exhaust and had another one in the center of my area, outside of my cabs hung from the ceiling and another just outside of that room. Not even overkill.

That Nepali OG X Good Meds is the most pungent smelling plant I have ever ran across. The pheno that I have smells like heavily orange fruity pebbles with an intensely buttery and smooth OG all the way type flavor that sticks in your nose and throat. I am really hung over right now and she helps soo much more than the SSDD


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 2, 2015)

calicat said:


> Ozone generators do serve It's purpose but sure draws attention. Your area always smelling like lightning bolts ionized the air. Better off Stealth wise to exhaust bacon grease or stategically place ona spray emitters.


I never heard of the bacon grease thing, that is a neat idea brotha.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 2, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I never heard of the bacon grease thing, that is a neat idea brotha.


Right? Never thought of that specifically but I have used a strong\bad smell to cover up harvesting\trimming so I might just give the returns on my central air a smear of grease to cover my ass lol


----------



## calicat (May 2, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I never heard of the bacon grease thing, that is a neat idea brotha.


I forgot about that trick and one day stow mentioned it.


----------



## DoctorFrost (May 2, 2015)

When I first started I never used a filter and man did it reek outside the house. Luckily I wasn't too paranoid back then.. but eventually things changed and everything got bigger and I started doing some research on filters. From what I seen most filters would take a lot/most of the smell away but people would still have problems with really smelly strains or their filters would only last a short time. 

I finally decided to either get a Can filter or a Phresh, and I got the 6x24 phresh filter. I must say I am impressed, they last a long time and I have never had a smell issue since. I have had 1 filter in a room with multiple lights for awhile now and you can tell it works great. My first filter is still in use as well, it is a bit dated - probably 2+ years old or so and I use it on the veg room and it keeps up. Here soon I will probably buy a new one and switch them around again just to be on the safe side. I don't like taking chances with smell. 

I am not saying that you will like them as well as I do, but I doubt I ever get anything else since this works so well for me. I was skeptical at first how well they would work. But I can stand right outside the grow room door and smell nothing! But as soon as I open that door it reeks, and if I keep it open for a few minutes it starts to smell the whole house up. I think anyone that gets a filter large enough for their space and keeps negative pressure in the room will be fine if they stick with good brands like Phresh, or Can. I think mine was $140 shipped - worth the piece of mind to pay the little extra for one of these over the cheapos. I mean what is an extra $50 or so to upgrade to a good filter over the others? And if you guys have tried Phresh and it didn't work for you then I would have to say your room probably didn't have negative pressure (more air blowing out then is being sucked in). But anything is possible I guess.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 2, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> When I first started I never used a filter and man did it reek outside the house. Luckily I wasn't too paranoid back then.. but eventually things changed and everything got bigger and I started doing some research on filters. From what I seen most filters would take a lot/most of the smell away but people would still have problems with really smelly strains or their filters would only last a short time.
> 
> I finally decided to either get a Can filter or a Phresh, and I got the 6x24 phresh filter. I must say I am impressed, they last a long time and I have never had a smell issue since. I have had 1 filter in a room with multiple lights for awhile now and you can tell it works great. My first filter is still in use as well, it is a bit dated - probably 2+ years old or so and I use it on the veg room and it keeps up. Here soon I will probably buy a new one and switch them around again just to be on the safe side. I don't like taking chances with smell.
> 
> I am not saying that you will like them as well as I do, but I doubt I ever get anything else since this works so well for me. I was skeptical at first how well they would work. But I can stand right outside the grow room door and smell nothing! But as soon as I open that door it reeks, and if I keep it open for a few minutes it starts to smell the whole house up. I think anyone that gets a filter large enough for their space and keeps negative pressure in the room will be fine if they stick with good brands like Phresh, or Can. I think mine was $140 shipped - worth the piece of mind to pay the little extra for one of these over the cheapos. I mean what is an extra $50 or so to upgrade to a good filter over the others? And if you guys have tried Phresh and it didn't work for you then I would have to say your room probably didn't have negative pressure (more air blowing out then is being sucked in). But anything is possible I guess.


Negative pressure is definitely necessary for your filter to even make a dent. I have had my current can fan filters for about 6+ months, just bought one 3 months ago for my new tent. They are still going strong but I did just buy new prefilters for my 2 older ones because I can not afford to have them not be effective. And just looking at how dusty they are I can tell you its gonna help them get more air flowing.

Gonna need it too becauseI take down some of the blueberry hashplants tonight, 64 days of 12/12 


Does your phresh filter have the reversible end deal? Kinda an appealing feature of their newer filters is that after a while of use you can flip which side the flange is on to extend the life of the filter, which when you think about it makes sense but how much idk which is why I am asking.


----------



## strayfox gear (May 2, 2015)

I'm a firm believer in ozone...that shit is wicked..but if u need quick...burnt bacon, sausage or burnt toast will cut the smell down for sure...these guys are right on target bro....I remember in college I went through a whole entire two loafs of bread for indoors and fish gut piles outdoors....scared to death....lol..good luck dude...hope everyone has a great weekend...


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 2, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Negative pressure is definitely necessary for your filter to even make a dent. I have had my current can fan filters for about 6+ months, just bought one 3 months ago for my new tent. They are still going strong but I did just buy new prefilters for my 2 older ones because I can not afford to have them not be effective. And just looking at how dusty they are I can tell you its gonna help them get more air flowing.
> 
> Gonna need it too becauseI take down some of the blueberry hashplants tonight, 64 days of 12/12
> 
> ...


Now I gotta ask to see those bbhp's!!


----------



## natro.hydro (May 2, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Now I gotta ask to see those bbhp's!!


Im gonna take a group shot, but #7 is getting a full spread, she is just to beautiful. Got these real dark maroon almost purple color in the fans, frosty as all hell and appears the heaviest out of the bunch. Probably will wish I had a clone but isnt that how it usually goes lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 2, 2015)

Yeah I've got negative pressure in the grow cab. Only 1 exhaust fan(with the can 66) with passive intake.

And I'm using the Original Can Fan brand filters. I didn't make it to the hydro store today but I'll be going very soon either way to explore these other options.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 2, 2015)

read I think in hightimes keep a nice fat roast beef in the crocpot 24/7 not only smell great but always have sum good food haha I got a 26 phat filter 165 and it only last a year or so my outside smells dank also I need to fix and u can hear my exhaust fan from pretty far away from my house not good at all I guess im going to have to build a wood box around my inline I guess and either buy or make an exhaust muffler for the end of the duct, so I will be busy its a must do if u slack for a minute that's when shit goes bad


----------



## kingpyro (May 2, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> I've ordered from there many times. Generally you will get it in 5-7 business days. it has taken 7 days once and that was the day after a huge Bodhi drop lol


Update on my order. Payment landed Monday and my order showed up Friday. I know someone else was getting anxious but don't recall who and couldn't find the post.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 2, 2015)

kingpyro post: 11558132 said:


> Update on my order. Payment landed Monday and my order showed up Friday. I know someone else was getting anxious but don't recall who and couldn't find the post.


It was me probably me. I recieved my order friday as well. Although not sure what the dealy was on mine. My money got there last friday and they didnt send it out til wednesday..which is odd for them but whatev got my mothers milk, space cake, and nierika freebies so I am happy. Just wish I sent in money for that disco biscuit but there were only 15 packs of that.

@bodhi seeds any more disco biscuit packs is your fridge or was that just what was left?


----------



## Stoner from the south (May 2, 2015)

So I'm sending my order into SVoC tomm. I think I'm going with Sky Lotus and SSDD also would like the ttnl#6 x appalchia as a freebie. I've always wanted the nl#5 so maybe I'll find some dankity dank dank in there! Here's a pic or two of my mexi bagseed or I'm not really sure where it came from I just know it was compressed with a indica knock out stone. The one with holes in the fan leaves was attacked during a two night period by earwigs, they were straight eating the hell out of it so I had to take measures!


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 2, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> read I think in hightimes keep a nice fat roast beef in the crocpot 24/7 not only smell great but always have sum good food haha I got a 26 phat filter 165 and it only last a year or so my outside smells dank also I need to fix and u can hear my exhaust fan from pretty far away from my house not good at all I guess im going to have to build a wood box around my inline I guess and either buy or make an exhaust muffler for the end of the duct, so I will be busy its a must do if u slack for a minute that's when shit goes bad


Use particle board, the thick shit for making speaker boxes. make it slightly bigger and line the inside with egg cartons. That will shock you with how much sound it will kill if done right.


----------



## DoctorFrost (May 2, 2015)

The Phresh filters I have are not made to reverse the flange, at least not to my knowledge. I would have to take a look at it to be for sure, but I am fairly certain. One thing that I like about the Phresh is they are fairly light, I think I read the Can filter weighs like twice as much as the Phresh filters. I also change out my prefilter every few months.. definitely makes a difference. If you leave your prefilter off even for a short period of time I have heard it screws up your filter since it will plug it up and it will no longer filter. I don't think it takes that long for it to get plugged up so it is important for the prefilter to always be on. I know I can wash mine if they aren't too bad but I have always just bought new ones since they are only like $10. 

Since my veg room isn't that smelly I can't say that the one that is a couple years old would work that good in my flower room. But I am confident in a year use at least for your flower room probably 1 1/2, and more then that for veg. 

Noise is a big issue, I have cheap fans and have always wanted to upgrade but I have so many fans going everywhere that is gonna be a good bit of money. But I have found that by putting an enclosure around the fans they do get a LOT quieter. I think I am going to build an insulated box for one and if it works good I am going to do it for the rest. If I had to do it all over again I would have just bought 8" fans and turned them down. 8" fans aren't that much more to purchase at first, but since all my hoods and ducting is 6" and I already have all the 6" fans it just wouldn't be practical. But anytime I build a room in the future it will be at least 8" maybe even bigger with reducers, that way I can turn the fan down and have it much quieter. 

Also for the SVOC I have noticed that they are taking longer now as well. Everytime I have sent my order in lately it has always been overnight because I worry something will be out of stock, or to get freebies. And it seems like they don't ship it out for 3-4 days after they get it. I can't believe they are really that swamped... I guess they do have their own lives but you would think they would have someone processing orders all day/shipping them etc. They have gotten much more popular these last couple months. 

Next time blueberry hashplant is up for grabs I am gonna grab it. I love blue dream, gonna run a couple dream lotus next round to compare to the HSO blue dream. And think I am going to get The Rem by Sin City to try out. But the Blueberry Hashplant would probably be a little better night smoke then the sativa pheno I have from HSO. And I bet the yield is better as well. I know everyone has always said Blue Dream is the best yielder they know of or have grown but I don't know that I can say that. They did yield very well but I have had a lot of other strains yield equally as well. I do love how it grows though, I just love SSH hybrid structures.


Edited to add - Al is on point, that is exactly what I am wanting to do with my fans. I have tried cardboard and rigged insulation for temporary fixes and it helps a lot. My fans have a little square box on the side of them and I know most have this, surprisingly just by insulating this small box makes them much more quieter. And the board Al is talking about is commonly called MDF you can pick it up at lowes or any big hardware place. A little more then plywood but it is worth it as 1 sheet would go quite a ways.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 2, 2015)

Sorry guys, photo shoot tomorrow night. Some stuff in the drying tent is still waiting to be trimmed then they can come down so tomorrow night it is.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 3, 2015)

MDF, that is it. Thanks Doc!


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 3, 2015)

Happy Sunday Funday y'all! Thought I'd post up some nug shots this fine morning. They've all cured up very nicely

Ssdd. Smooth berry chocolate earthy diesel. Mmmm
 

Temple of Larry. Not extremely potent but an excellent cloud floating sativa effect that shoots rainbows from your behind. Tastes of lemon lime gummy worms. Soo good
 

Nepali meds. Orange blossoms, pine, earth, og butter funk to the max. Puts everyone to bed. Haha


----------



## akhiymjames (May 3, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Happy Sunday Funday y'all! Thought I'd post up some nug shots this fine morning. They've all cured up very nicely
> 
> Ssdd. Smooth berry chocolate earthy diesel. Mmmm
> View attachment 3409904
> ...


Looking like pure fire bro job well done. Can't wait till I can be smoking on some Bodhi bugs. These are some of the frostiest plants I've grown and stinkiest too. Mighty fine trim job too can always tell someone who takes pride in the way they grow with finished product


----------



## natro.hydro (May 3, 2015)

Rainbows from your behind?? And you say it isnt potent lol.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking like pure fire bro job well done. Can't wait till I can be smoking on some Bodhi bugs. These are some of the frostiest plants I've grown and stinkiest too. Mighty fine trim job too can always tell someone who takes pride in the way they grow with finished product


Thanks for the kind words my brotha!


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 3, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Rainbows from your behind?? And you say it isnt potent lol.


I find that it takes a good blunt to produce said rainbows but it's just that real feel good herb. Temple leaner for sure.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 3, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Happy Sunday Funday y'all! Thought I'd post up some nug shots this fine morning. They've all cured up very nicely
> 
> Ssdd. Smooth berry chocolate earthy diesel. Mmmm
> View attachment 3409904
> ...


I am drooling over these shots no BS. I want to lick the pic of the Temple of Larry it does look delicious. Fat trichs there bro, beautiful trim job too, your mates must be hanging out in your lounge all the time lmfao...


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 4, 2015)

Haha, if I had any I'm sure they would be brotha, thanks for the kind words. The temple pappy really sparks my interest even more now.


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2015)

Mothers milk...
This had a very zesty tastes..


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 4, 2015)

genuity said:


> Mothers milk...View attachment 3410973
> This had a very zesty tastes..


That's a huge bitch.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> Mothers milk...View attachment 3410973
> This had a very zesty tastes..


Wow that looks fantastic Gen... any overall impressions on the pack yet?... Think it might be getting close on running mine


----------



## Salty ropes (May 5, 2015)

Two phenols of stardawg x 88g13/hashplant


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 5, 2015)

Jesus has risen.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 5, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Jesus has risen.


  Say it isn't so


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 5, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Jesus has risen.


----------



## Scroga (May 5, 2015)

did anyone ever find out if the red sachet instead of the normal green had any signifigance? mine was a pk of lucky charms.. still intrigues me lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 5, 2015)

Scroga said:


> did anyone ever find out if the red sachet instead of the normal green had any signifigance? mine was a pk of lucky charms.. still intrigues me lol


Interesting. I've seen pictures of clear baggies but never red.


----------



## DoctorFrost (May 5, 2015)

I've gotten a couple clear packs as well, I think they are from older stock but I could be wrong. Never heard of a red one either.

I am interested in the Mothers Milk, I finally got me a couple packs of them. I am wanting to get a larger yielding potent OG cross in my normal lineup, maybe some chem funk added in there too.. just not sure what to go with first. My top picks are Mothers Milk, Sorcerers Apprentice, Golden Triangle, Love Dawg, Heaven Mountain, Strawberry Milk, Stardawg x Gogi , Cheech Wizzard, Gogi.. I figure the Appy hybrids are more what I will go with over the last couple (cheech and gogi) just to bump the yield and get more chem in the mix. Right now my top couple choices are Mothers Milk, and Sorcerers Apprentice.. I am also tempted to pop Gogi since it is praised so highly. But I like the Appy father so figure Mothers Milk is probably my better choice, and from looking at genuitys plants it looks like they can get pretty huge. 

It is gonna be a month or so before I have to make my choice. I got a couple SSDD I just put into flower too. I got 2 girls out of the 3 I was vegging. I can tell they are on the oposite ends of the spectrum. I am guessing one bubbashine dominant and the other appy dominant. I topped both and love the structure of both. The first one has thick stems with really close internodes from bottom to top and about 10 dominant tops that will turn into huge long colas, and a few offshoots but not many. Very sturdy branches... I haven't ever had a plant have this structure before but I like what it is doing. Usually only the main top or 2 look like this instead of all the branches. The other one is more sativa, longer internode spacing.. it has probably 10 tops as well but they are a lot more flimsy with tons of other tops shooting out all over the place that are very flimsy structured. My favorite pheno is the male, it is inbetween those 2 in structure and is huge. I almost hate to cut him down. I think I am going to take a clone from him to keep.. I still got 3-4 packs to go through someday so maybe it would just be a waste I don't know.

For those that have grown the SSDD out I figure you have encountered something similar.....anyone notice these 2 pheno ranges in theres? I can't wait to see what they do


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 5, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> I've gotten a couple clear packs as well, I think they are from older stock but I could be wrong. Never heard of a red one either.
> 
> I am interested in the Mothers Milk, I finally got me a couple packs of them. I am wanting to get a larger yielding potent OG cross in my normal lineup, maybe some chem funk added in there too.. just not sure what to go with first. My top picks are Mothers Milk, Sorcerers Apprentice, Golden Triangle, Love Dawg, Heaven Mountain, Strawberry Milk, Stardawg x Gogi , Cheech Wizzard, Gogi.. I figure the Appy hybrids are more what I will go with over the last couple (cheech and gogi) just to bump the yield and get more chem in the mix. Right now my top couple choices are Mothers Milk, and Sorcerers Apprentice.. I am also tempted to pop Gogi since it is praised so highly. But I like the Appy father so figure Mothers Milk is probably my better choice, and from looking at genuitys plants it looks like they can get pretty huge.
> 
> ...


First of all I have to ask.... how many packs of B's gear do you own?? Good god, you could have the most extensive collection I've ever heard of!! lol

As for the SSDD, I've only had 3 females so far, and all of them were of the flimsy branch variety. Branches shooting up everywhere without a real dominant top to them. Tomato cages or some other type of support are a must. They all smelled like berries to varying degrees, and they were all frosty as can be. Very enjoyable night time meds that send me to bed with a smile on my face. They're not my favorite plant to grow as far as structure goes, but the bud is grade A quality for sure.


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Wow that looks fantastic Gen... any overall impressions on the pack yet?... Think it might be getting close on running mine


Not bad at all,running few of the clones now.

Both of the strange growing plants,put out very nice smoke.
I would for sure run another pack,if I loose this monster milk clone..


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 5, 2015)

Salty ropes said:


> View attachment 3411504 View attachment 3411505 View attachment 3411506 View attachment 3411507 View attachment 3411508 View attachment 3411509 View attachment 3411510
> Two phenols of stardawg x 88g13/hashplant


Jesus...that last picture was hard to look at...my eyes still hurt. Like looking at the sun.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> First of all I have to ask.... how many packs of B's gear do you own?? Good god, you could have the most extensive collection I've ever heard of!! lol
> 
> As for the SSDD, I've only had 3 females so far, and all of them were of the flimsy branch variety. Branches shooting up everywhere without a real dominant top to them. Tomato cages or some other type of support are a must. They all smelled like berries to varying degrees, and they were all frosty as can be. Very enjoyable night time meds that send me to bed with a smile on my face. They're not my favorite plant to grow as far as structure goes, but the bud is grade A quality for sure.


Sounds perfectly summed up to me.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 5, 2015)

Just took down the synergy she's super frosty and pretty looking, had the pot marked as showing pistils march 3rd, so she finishes pretty fast.

Will get some pictures up when I trim and jar.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 5, 2015)

hahaha those love triangle bowls got me all stoned as hell. I could have added a bit more information I guess lol.

Synergy is low smell usually I stink out the house trimming a plant wasn't bad tonight at all granted I didn't need to man handle it much due to most the leaves falling off lol, smells sweet and fruity it's got a little hidden funk in there you can smell when cutting into it, I got a lower nug on the ballast to dry and test a bit sooner. High yielding no joke, big spear nugs and decent branching on with fat nugs on tiny stems lol. It wasn't a real leaf plant to begin with so when things started yellowing and dropping I was concerned but she still swoll nice. I like to keep my plants green till chop, all the yellow was torture.

Topped 12/12 from seed in 2 gallons doens't seem to be giving the plants enough to finish.

Synergy is the last of the Bodhi gear I will be running for a while, I've finally ventured onto some different breeders. Been mostly Bodhi for a while now lol.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 5, 2015)

So I am a little late but better late than never. Here are the shots of the blueberry hashplant. I did a partial harvest on all but 1 because the lowers could use a little more time for sure. I tried to pull #7 out for some glamour shots but she wouldn't cooperate, as soon as I went to move her she started flopping all over... so I stuck her in the corner and snapped some pics.
 
#5 bud shot
 
#7 plant and bud shot
  
Will be back with a smoke report for ya in about 2 weeks since the buds I took at the beginning of last week have been trimmed and in a jar now.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 5, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> So I am a little late but better late than never. Here are the shots of the blueberry hashplant. I did a partial harvest on all but 1 because the lowers could use a little more time for sure. I tried to pull #7 out for some glamour shots but she wouldn't cooperate, as soon as I went to move her she started flopping all over... so I stuck her in the corner and snapped some pics.
> View attachment 3412063
> #5 bud shot
> View attachment 3412064
> ...


gorgeous


----------



## DoctorFrost (May 6, 2015)

Those are some beautiful plants. I am definitely ordering a pack of those bb hp when they drop again. B just keeps putting out new stuff after new stuff. I felt like I almost got caught up and then something new comes out.

Thanks for your take on the SSDD, what is strange is I put those in flower just a few days ago and tonight was the first time I looked at them closely since. And the one that had close internodes going tightly up the main stems has actually started making shoots coming out like the other. Except it is a lot bulkier then the other couple. Very nice robust stems that can hold some weight. I can't believe the internodes started shooting up like they did and that I hadn't noticed it sooner. Very strange. And I also am not sure the 3rd SSDD plant is a boy now.. these plants are playing tricks on me. I think I am just going to put him/she into flower as well and see what happens. I know I will be able to see the pollen way before they burst if it is a male.

And stow I do have quite a bit more then I thought I did. I was just counting the other day and I think it was around 70 packs but some of those are partials. I am far from being rich or anything, I have just been putting basically all my money into beans these past few months. It was probably a stupid choice, but I got all caught up in it. I haven't even ran that much Bodhi gear yet but I know enough to be interested in everything he puts out. The sad thing is I probably don't even have half of his strains. Mostly just go after the Appy pappy stuff for now, haven't gotten a lot of SL crosses I want because I know they will be around for awhile yet. And I also have a lot of multiple packs.. like SSDD I have 4 packs of now because I know I can't go wrong either way. 

And what really gets me is I want to be able to do a little bit of breeding in the future for myself and friends and be able to run larger numbers of plants... but until that time I don't want to pop most of these seeds because I want to be able to go through them and keep all the males/females I like for testing and make F2's of all the strains that I like the best. I have no way of doing that now, so a lot of times if it is something I really want to go through like Dream Beaver, or Sorcerers Apprentice I will get a pack or 2 for later, and also a pack to go ahead and run now without worrying about keeping males etc. It may just all be a big waste, but it makes me happy so guess that is all that matters. I have slowed down a lot this past month and probably won't be ordering much from here on out.. just a pack or 2 a month maybe when something new comes out I like. .... One of these days I will be out of this state and be somewhere I can build a space large enough to do what I want to do without worrying about a hanging sentence. At least I hope so.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> hahaha those love triangle bowls got me all stoned as hell. I could have added a bit more information I guess lol.
> 
> Synergy is low smell usually I stink out the house trimming a plant wasn't bad tonight at all granted I didn't need to man handle it much due to most the leaves falling off lol, smells sweet and fruity it's got a little hidden funk in there you can smell when cutting into it, I got a lower nug on the ballast to dry and test a bit sooner. High yielding no joke, big spear nugs and decent branching on with fat nugs on tiny stems lol. It wasn't a real leaf plant to begin with so when things started yellowing and dropping I was concerned but she still swoll nice. I like to keep my plants green till chop, all the yellow was torture.
> 
> ...


With fresh Karma gear listed on Breedbay I smell a change of course for yours truly also. Been ogling too much of his gear for too long, the Biker Kush rates as one of my top three smokes ever. Two years on and i still can't get that fucking cut dammit stingy hippies lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 6, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> Those are some beautiful plants. I am definitely ordering a pack of those bb hp when they drop again. B just keeps putting out new stuff after new stuff. I felt like I almost got caught up and then something new comes out.
> 
> Thanks for your take on the SSDD, what is strange is I put those in flower just a few days ago and tonight was the first time I looked at them closely since. And the one that had close internodes going tightly up the main stems has actually started making shoots coming out like the other. Except it is a lot bulkier then the other couple. Very nice robust stems that can hold some weight. I can't believe the internodes started shooting up like they did and that I hadn't noticed it sooner. Very strange. And I also am not sure the 3rd SSDD plant is a boy now.. these plants are playing tricks on me. I think I am just going to put him/she into flower as well and see what happens. I know I will be able to see the pollen way before they burst if it is a male.
> 
> ...


Quite often it is letting go of a girl that teaches you how to keep the right ones... 70 packs is a lot of possibility wow...


----------



## Mr.Head (May 6, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> With fresh Karma gear listed on Breedbay I smell a change of course for yours truly also. Been ogling too much of his gear for too long, the Biker Kush rates as one of my top three smokes ever. Two years on and i still can't get that fucking cut dammit stingy hippies lol


Ive been sitting on a pack of seeds for that long(of the biker kush v2 that is). I ran about 4 of bodhis biker testers but they all were males, I gotta get back to them maybe an all HAOG run soon.

Once this fireballs from @genuity reveg's it's getting run exclusively for a long while. Love this shit.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Synergy is the last of the Bodhi gear I will be running for a while, I've finally ventured onto some different breeders. Been mostly Bodhi for a while now lol.


Hey Mr. Head just curious who's gear are you interested in and going to be running?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 6, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> So I am a little late but better late than never. Here are the shots of the blueberry hashplant. I did a partial harvest on all but 1 because the lowers could use a little more time for sure. I tried to pull #7 out for some glamour shots but she wouldn't cooperate, as soon as I went to move her she started flopping all over... so I stuck her in the corner and snapped some pics.
> View attachment 3412063
> #5 bud shot
> View attachment 3412064
> ...


Beautiful! Nicely done natro.

So, you can't sneak a little early spliff and let us know what you think? Please? lol

I'm very interested to hear your thoughts on this one. I've almost pulled the trigger a couple times but I've been holding off until I hear your thoughts on it...


----------



## natro.hydro (May 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> "Beautiful! Nicely done natro.
> 
> So, you can't sneak a little early spliff and let us know what you think? Please? lol
> 
> I'm very interested to hear your thoughts on this one. I've almost pulled the trigger a couple times but I've been holding off until I hear your thoughts on it...


Thanks everybody.
I sold a bag to my co worker already because he was in desperate need and he loves it, so does his wife. Which is funny because she has rtastes closer to mine for funk and fuel, while he likes fruity weed. So its like a best of both worlds for them since I guess it tastes like blueberry sandalwood soap ( if that is a thing lol) just like it smells. I also gave a little bud to my neighbor because she asked for some smoke so I am sure I will hear back from her.
I will try a little sample for ya tonight tho, I have mostly just been smoking hash and dabbing lately. My tolerance has been like through the roof lately.... can thank the white lotus for that lol, potent as all hell but leaves you wanting more of it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Ive been sitting on a pack of seeds for that long(of the biker kush v2 that is). I ran about 4 of bodhis biker testers but they all were males, I gotta get back to them maybe an all HAOG run soon.
> 
> Once this fireballs from @genuity reveg's it's getting run exclusively for a long while. Love this shit.


I wasn't a huge fan of the FAK even though it was one of the prettiest plants ever. I must give the Fireballs a whirl everybody seems to love that cross...


----------



## Mr.Head (May 6, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Hey Mr. Head just curious who's gear are you interested in and going to be running?


Everyone man  Got some Biker Kush I want to run from Karma, some DNA Limited stuff, got a tonne of breeder boutique stuff that's who I got the fireballs from so I'd like to check out some more options from them. I've got a couple more @genuity strains in there now Honey Bee and Yoga Flame. I want to run some more Rare Dankness too as the lee roy I got going now looks fucking killer. I was given a pack of Excalibur I have to pop soon as well  the list goes on and on.

hopefully none of my current stuff is fucked I forgot I turned the timer on manually last night to grab the synergy out of the cab, well this morning I closed it and never put the timer back on auto.... 3 hours with the doors closed and lights on they aren't going to be happy.

One breeder I won't be running ever again is *medman*, fucking pure garbage hands down the worst plants I've grown to date. Had germination issues with some of his seeds and the two females I did find so far are fucking trash. I don't even want to give these seeds away to someone in need that's how bad they are. I'd rather gift someone my GHS freebies I've accumulated. I'm at 6+ weeks on this orange kush, it's super branchy, no trichomes and the buds are dense but they're as thick as a magic marker at 6 weeks. Worst plants I've grown to date, feel like I've been shafted. I wanted to give an up and coming Canadian a shot and support domestic breeders... I should have picked someone a little more reputable rather then some fake fucking guru out to get rich. I'd go throw them outdoor somewhere but I don't think it's worth it. I got 50+ seeds from him.

I guess I am lucky to have got domestically as the retard shipped a chunk of weed as a seed.

sorry for the rant but these are hands down the worst genetics I've run from anyone ever.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 6, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I wasn't a huge fan of the FAK even though it was one of the prettiest plants ever. I must give the Fireballs a whirl everybody seems to love that cross...


https://www.rollitup.org/t/chuckers-paradise.865617/

there's some shots in there of her, lots of keepers are being found in these fireballs. I'd pop em if you got 'em, I only popped one seed and found the best plant I've grown to date.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Everyone man  Got some Biker Kush I want to run from Karma, some DNA Limited stuff, got a tonne of breeder boutique stuff that's who I got the fireballs from so I'd like to check out some more options from them. I've got a couple more @genuity strains in there now Honey Bee and Yoga Flame. I want to run some more Rare Dankness too as the lee roy I got going now looks fucking killer. I was given a pack of Excalibur I have to pop soon as well  the list goes on and on.
> 
> hopefully none of my current stuff is fucked I forgot I turned the timer on manually last night to grab the synergy out of the cab, well this morning I closed it and never put the timer back on auto.... 3 hours with the doors closed and lights on they aren't going to be happy.
> 
> ...


Damn dude, sorry to hear, but also glad to know about your MedMan experience. I've always been kind of curious about him.

Check out House of the Great Gardener?


----------



## Mr.Head (May 6, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Damn dude, sorry to hear, but also glad to know about your MedMan experience. I've always been kind of curious about him.
> 
> Check out House of the Great Gardener?


I've seen some things from him I'm interested in, also want to try some JoTI had some god bud and it was nice also think I've smoked his purple kush which tasted like purple drink we used to get at school with the peal back tops, if it was his purple kush anyways might not have been. I'd like to get some Sweet Tooth seeds as well, pretty sure that's another BC breeders strain, want to say sweet seeds but not sure though.

I'd like to find a romulan cut, don't think i've ever smoked it, but heard good things.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I've seen some things from him I'm interested in, also want to try some JoTI had some god bud and it was nice also think I've smoked his purple kush which tasted like purple drink we used to get at school with the peal back tops, if it was his purple kush anyways might not have been. I'd like to get some Sweet Tooth seeds as well, pretty sure that's another BC breeders strain, want to say sweet seeds but not sure though.
> 
> I'd like to find a romulan cut, don't think i've ever smoked it, but heard good things.


I hate to be promoting other people in the Bodhi thread but the Next Generation Romulan Diesel I grew was quite exceptional but I have no clue how alike the Romulan it is and they are Canadian. I believe Sweet Tooth was Breeder Steve which was Spice of Life.


----------



## DoctorFrost (May 6, 2015)

I have heard great things about Karma. A few other breeders I would like to try someday are Karma, Archive, Rare Dankness, Sin City, Peak seeds, and maybe a couple Gage Green strains. Right now I got 5 CSI Humboldt plants in veg as well. 3 Purple Dogbud (chem91 x Purple Urkle ) and 2 Burkle (Bubba x Urkle) I figure I will have a good idea of their gear after this and am hoping for some good purples in there. I have gotten 3-4 packs of his gear to try out - mostly because they are fems and at the moment it is hard to try new stuff if they are regs the way I have everything set up. Just a few seeds here and there until I can move. 

And a lot of those packs I have are because of freebies, almost everything I order is buy 2 get 1 or something similar. I usually try to wait until there is something different, so I don't have a whole lot of the same freebies usually just a couple packs of each. I think the next time I order some Bodhi gear I am going to brave sending an ID to great lakes. I e-mailed him and the guy seems very nice and I like the fact you can choose the freebies you want, as well as order the packs you want and know that is what you are getting. He had a list of quite a few freebies to choose from.

I also have to say, I still think Female Seeds is a top choice to go with, I love their C99 and thought their AK was great as well. I wish I would have kept a cut but wasn't expecting as much from it. It was the most sativa ak I have ever seen. The leaves looked like C99 leaves, very thin razor like. And even grew fairly similar to C99 being super branchy except it held it's own weight. Would have made a great cash crop and fast grower. The other seed I got from the AK was super indica and was a mutant - grew like crap and I ended up cutting it after a couple weeks. And I have had great luck with HSO fems too. I love their Blue dream and doubt I ever get rid of my sativa pheno I have.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 6, 2015)

UW Black x '88 g13/hp - Exceptional trichome production. I guess they don't call it a hashplant for nothin!











A35 x '88 g13/hp


----------



## Mr.Head (May 6, 2015)

damn she's purdy.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 6, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> UW Black x '88 g13/hp - Exceptional trichome production. I guess they don't call it a hashplant for nothin!
> 
> ]


shit, I reaaaaally hope my pineapple hashplants turn out half that well.... forgot how slow it is to go from seed, I've been doing clones for too long..
6 Tranquil elephants, and 6 pineapple hashplants..


----------



## calicat (May 6, 2015)

Pura Vida 63 days. Hollywood Pure Kush Phenotype. Undisclosed generation clone run. Full term HPS.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 6, 2015)

I'm lovin them trichome closeups calicat! 


Wish I could get some natural sunlit pictures like that.


----------



## homebrewer (May 6, 2015)

Not necessarily the prototypical Silver Mountain but definitely photogenic:


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2015)

*Chem 3 x 88g13/hp
*
#5











#3











#1


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 6, 2015)

homebrewer said:


> Not necessarily the prototypical Silver Mountain but definitely photogenic:


How's the smoke on that homebrewer?


----------



## homebrewer (May 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> How's the smoke on that homebrewer?


I don't know yet, she's from seed and I haven't pulled her down yet. I can let you know if you'd like.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 6, 2015)

homebrewer said:


> I don't know yet, she's from seed and I haven't pulled her down yet. I can let you know if you'd like.


I'd appreciate that. I'm contemplating running those next...


----------



## homebrewer (May 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'd appreciate that. I'm contemplating running those next...


I have zero experience with Bodhi's other crosses but after seeing how my 7 Silver Mountains are developing, I'm telling you that you should pop them now.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 7, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Jesus has risen.


Jesus has resin apparently.


----------



## Bad Spanish (May 8, 2015)

I am making for great desperashen to do curing on my bodey pharmacy. My wife will being happy when medicine is ready becos I'm having make a lot of anger! Jejejejejeje! Loving triangle make for weird growing acshun but smelling like wife underpants when a lot dirty so I am glad. I'm stare at plants until curing! Jejejeje!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 8, 2015)

If I'm Bodhi I take the above description and run with it.


----------



## Joedank (May 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Mothers milk...View attachment 3410973
> This had a very zesty tastes..


WOW nice trim job!! your hired! might have to get a pack of those for the greenhouse this fall...


----------



## joeypotseed (May 8, 2015)

Bad Spanish said:


> View attachment 3413678 View attachment 3413680 View attachment 3413681 View attachment 3413683 View attachment 3413684 View attachment 3413685
> I am making for great desperashen to do curing on my bodey pharmacy. My wife will being happy when medicine is ready becos I'm having make a lot of anger! Jejejejejeje! Loving triangle make for weird growing acshun but smelling like wife underpants when a lot dirty so I am glad. I'm stare at plants until curing! Jejejeje!



Mustache!


----------



## natro.hydro (May 8, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Mustache!


At this point mustache is becoming like "who is john galt" out of atlas shrugged lol. Very mysterious...


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 8, 2015)

LOL!!

This is the best one yet!


----------



## genuity (May 8, 2015)

See just how long it last......


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

I can tell you without a doubt that it IS NOT mustache. Dudes name is bad spanish.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 9, 2015)

quick question for the bodhi brothers and sisters.



harvest with wet root zone or dry root zone? Does it make a difference?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> quick question for the bodhi brothers and sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> harvest with wet root zone or dry root zone? Does it make a difference?


I like to let them dry out a bit the last few days before cropping but that is just so I don't need to move super heavy pots.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> quick question for the bodhi brothers and sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> harvest with wet root zone or dry root zone? Does it make a difference?


I pay for water since mines so shit, I wait for those suckers to be just about bone dry. takes a day or two off the drying too.

Finally buying an RO unit, my 20 liter water cooler jug was cracked and leaked all over my hardwood floors, I got 3 black spots on my floor now and I'm super pissed. Going to raise a stink at the store, I'm paying a premium to get these things prefilled I thought they'd check the jugs for flaws. It's costing me 6.50 a week on water... Luckily it was a small leak and didn't go threw the ceiling.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 9, 2015)

I've always harvested with moisture in the medium if you let them get really dry does it speed up the drying since they haven't had a drink in a long time? Just wondering if it makes a difference. I like slow dry anyways so I like them to have some moisture


----------



## torontoke (May 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I've always harvested with moisture in the medium if you let them get really dry does it speed up the drying since they haven't had a drink in a long time? Just wondering if it makes a difference. I like slow dry anyways so I like them to have some moisture


I think everyone sort of finds what works best for them. Ive tried every way u have ever heard of and my preference is a heavy flush than let them get real dry.
Kill the light for atleast 24 hrs. Then chop. Then into hanging baskets for 3-4 days tops and they are perfect. Dry enough to bag or jar and moist enough to sticky up a hand grinder.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I've always harvested with moisture in the medium if you let them get really dry does it speed up the drying since they haven't had a drink in a long time? Just wondering if it makes a difference. I like slow dry anyways so I like them to have some moisture


I've noticed that the plants I harvest in drier soil dry faster than my hydro plants for sure. But I could be tripping.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 9, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've noticed that the plants I harvest in drier soil dry faster than my hydro plants for sure. But I could be tripping.


Oh I noticed that for sure between hydro and soil. On my last harvest with soil I let them dry all the way out just about and they dried way to fast for me 4 days tops but they still cured well but luckily I caught them or they would've dried way too fast. My hydro harvest took almost 7-10 days to dry. That's why I was wondering tho cuz I had never let my soil plants dry out like that before harvest. I've done the darkness thing too didn't see no difference but I do harvest in the dark cycle just cuz they are synthesizing during lights on so I always wait till lights are off before I chop.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh I noticed that for sure between hydro and soil. On my last harvest with soil I let them dry all the way out just about and they dried way to fast for me 4 days tops but they still cured well but luckily I caught them or they would've dried way too fast. My hydro harvest took almost 7-10 days to dry. That's why I was wondering tho cuz I had never let my soil plants dry out like that before harvest. I've done the darkness thing too didn't see no difference but I do harvest in the dark cycle just cuz they are synthesizing during lights on so I always wait till lights are off before I chop.


I've read that the cannabinoids, or thc, increase during the night cycle because it is being degraded during the hours of light. That is why I tend to cut down right when the light would have typically turned on, or end of last dark cycle. Not sure how much it really does but now it is just a routine habit.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 9, 2015)

Ok I'll harvest with a wet root zone because I live in a pretty dry climate and prolonging the dry a little bit would be preferred.

Or should I not because I will be running a humidifier?

22% humidity outside today.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 9, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've read that the cannabinoids, or thc, increase during the night cycle because it is being degraded during the hours of light. That is why I tend to cut down right when the light would have typically turned on, or end of last dark cycle. Not sure how much it really does but now it is just a routine habit.


I've read the same thing bro that's why j harvest in dark cycle too. Also read they will suck up the nutes when they are in the light cycle which is why I harvest during dark cycle 



D_Urbmon said:


> Ok I'll harvest with a wet root zone because I live in a pretty dry climate and prolonging the dry a little bit would be preferred.
> 
> Or should I not because I will be running a humidifier?
> 
> 22% humidity outside today.


All depends on how your humidity is in the area you dry your buds. If the humidity is that low in the space you dry I would run the humidifier and do a dry trim instead of wet trim. Just take major fan leaves off and that's it should slow your drying down. I would hate to have to dry in an area like that would drive me nuts lol I'd be checking buds every minute I can shit I do that now and my humidity is never that low


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 10, 2015)

I have never in my life seen RH under 40! Wow, a low low low 20 percent?! I wouldn't know how to handle that. My dry takes nine days can be as long as 14 if hanging whole, if I am lucky and wet trim a week in the trays. Then it is still a week or two of sloooooowlllaaaaayyy curing the last bit till it is perfect, a joint will burn down if people smoke with tobacco or not (former is a nasty habit over here people mix half half tobacco and weed ewwww), no burn in throat no matter how big the bong. From chop to smoke can take me four whole weeks!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 10, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have never in my life seen RH under 40! Wow, a low low low 20 percent?! I wouldn't know how to handle that. My dry takes nine days can be as long as 14 if hanging whole, if I am lucky and wet trim a week in the trays. Then it is still a week or two of sloooooowlllaaaaayyy curing the last bit till it is perfect, a joint will burn down if people smoke with tobacco or not (former is a nasty habit over here people mix half half tobacco and weed ewwww), no burn in throat no matter how big the bong. From chop to smoke can take me four whole weeks!


Us who live in the PNW have a large advantage growing this plant for a lot of reasons. At least indoors. May God have mercy on those stuck in a desert.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 10, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Ok I'll harvest with a wet root zone because I live in a pretty dry climate and prolonging the dry a little bit would be preferred.
> 
> Or should I not because I will be running a humidifier?
> 
> 22% humidity outside today.


Personally I do everything possible to slow the drying process down as much as possible. Even to the point where I've had some bad experience with mold. But it's a live and learn type deal. IMO try to keep your RH in the 55-60 range and temps in the mid to high teens at most (like 60-70f for Americans).


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 10, 2015)

Yeah it's pretty brutal here. Random nose bleeds and split open skin in the winter time. But the low humidity is nice for growing. I doubt anyone here has to worry about mold and mildew issues. 

When the plants are small and in veg I usually need to add humidity to the grow, but come flower time the plants breathe enough water into the air I need to run the dehu to keep it ~40-50% rh.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 10, 2015)

humidity is 88% right now where I'm at and it's going to rain, 20 degrees and going to hit 32 apparently. My dry usually takes 4 days to get slightly crispy then I destalk and jar for 12-24 hours to bring a bit more moisture out and put them on the rack again for 12-24 hours depending on bud sizes yadda yadda do this a couple times usually, then into half liter jars for the cure. Usually 6 days ish before I get them in jars which seems fast 

I find if I trim after the 4 days when they are slightly crispy my house doesn't stink nearly as bad. I'm building some drying racks to fit inside a large rubbermaid tote so I put the lid on/remove it to control the humidity a bit better. 

I put my AC in yesterday and should have covered the tote lol. One of the hardest parts of growing for me is getting this damn drying process dialed in lol, I've had mold a couple times, once during growth and once because I jarred to early, now humidity scares me. Buds still taste good, but I'm sure they could be better.

My biggest fucking mistake is getting SUPER BAKED then forgetting to put the lids back on my jars, coming into the room the next morning and being like "Oh shit!" and then I call myself a dumb ass for an hour lol.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I've read the same thing bro that's why j harvest in dark cycle too. Also read they will suck up the nutes when they are in the light cycle which is why I harvest during dark cycle


When you mention the nutes thing that makes sense, they need to transport nutes for photosynthesis but no light no transportation.

Also, I am pretty sure it is bubble man I heard this from. But the dark thing is no joke. Gotta remember trichomes are glands and as such their size will change. Throughout the day they get diminished in size he said but at night is when the glands swell back up with more essential oil and you get larger heads as a whole. Atleast that is how my stoner brain filed it away lol.

Happy mothers day you mother fools.


----------



## homebrewer (May 10, 2015)

In a blind test you'd never be able to tell the difference between 'day harvested' and 'night harvested' flowers.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> (former is a nasty habit over here people mix half half tobacco and weed ewwww)


I found nearly the same thing my first trip to Spain, but with hash instead of weed - pot was a rare there in the mid 90s, but hash was everywhere. Powdered up and rolled into a re-rolled cigarette. Sucked for non-tobacco smokers. Fortunately my brother-in-law at the time carried a small bowl the next times I was there. Great folks, there, ime.



homebrewer said:


> In a blind test you'd never be able to tell the difference between 'day harvested' and 'night harvested' flowers.


Has that test been done anywhere? You have a link?


----------



## homebrewer (May 10, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Has that test been done anywhere? You have a link?


Yes, I've done it many, many, many times on a dozen+ strains. I've harvested at night, during the day, and I've even given plants 24, 48, and 72 hours of darkness before harvest. No one could ever tell the difference. 

Think about it: you're flowering a plant for a minimum of 1440 hours (60 days), do you really think a harvest time of +/- 12 hours is going to make a difference?

With that being said, I mostly harvest at night for purposes of the cooler temperatures. For whatever reason it just *feels* like a better time to pull a plant down. 

But don't take _my_ word for it, conduct your own tests. Make sure it's blind and make sure you have at least 3 different subjects testing a handful of different strains.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 10, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I found nearly the same thing my first trip to Spain, but with hash instead of weed - pot was a rare there in the mid 90s, but hash was everywhere. Powdered up and rolled into a re-rolled cigarette. Sucked for non-tobacco smokers. Fortunately my brother-in-law at the time carried a small bowl the next times I was there. Great folks, there, ime.
> 
> 
> 
> Has that test been done anywhere? You have a link?


You ever smoked with a Belgian?... one third reefer. And half hash with tobacco means relatively decent hash Amos. Most of the Afghan and Paki and even Moroccan we see simply won't burn mixed that strong. Terrible stuff. BUT. By far, and I mean this, by far the most brutal experience is smoking bongs with Israeli kids just back from India. Charas and tobacco in a BONG. Makes you rush so hard you cant see your feet. Addictive as all get out too, I got into them and found myself waking up at 4am craving charas bongs. Over most of the world cats use a lot of tobacco. I have a fair amount of Spanish mates, met here though. Very chilled out and easy going for the most part, some sunshine a beach and some pippas and alls good.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 10, 2015)

A lot of newfies will roll up a 50/50 weed tobacco joint, shits used to give me the worst stomach ache and migraines, I even smoked cigarrettes at the time. 

Never been a fan of weed and tobacco, I like my weed and I liked my tobacco, just not together. 

Tabaccie and hash in a BONG? GTFO, kids these days lol. Couldn't imagine, would make me hack my lungs out for sure.


----------



## ActionHanks (May 10, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> A lot of newfies will roll up a 50/50 weed tobacco joint, shits used to give me the worst stomach ache and migraines, I even smoked cigarrettes at the time.
> 
> Never been a fan of weed and tobacco, I like my weed and I liked my tobacco, just not together.
> 
> Tabaccie and hash in a BONG? GTFO, kids these days lol. Couldn't imagine, would make me hack my lungs out for sure.


Ugh, they called it a "spliff" where im from. Lots of UK & Dutch kids at my uni would mix the two. Made the bowl like 10000x more harsh, and I am a fan of tobacco as well, just keep it away from my ganja.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 10, 2015)

My Dutch mates roll what I call 'Dutch Cigarettes' lol... Strange but they put waaaaay more tobacco than most other countries eh


----------



## natro.hydro (May 10, 2015)

I smoked tobacco when I was 12 to be cool lol. Never really picked it up as a habit tho, if anything chewing is more my preference. You get a helluva buzz going from a dip of chew. But you better not bring tobacco anywhere near my weed... or hash, I mean my god who does that to good hash???


----------



## torontoke (May 10, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> A lot of newfies will roll up a 50/50 weed tobacco joint, shits used to give me the worst stomach ache and migraines, I even smoked cigarrettes at the time.
> 
> Never been a fan of weed and tobacco, I like my weed and I liked my tobacco, just not together.
> 
> Tabaccie and hash in a BONG? GTFO, kids these days lol. Couldn't imagine, would make me hack my lungs out for sure.


I thought thats how everyone rolled joints in high school lol. 
I think its how broke ass people with only a lil bit of weed stretch it out.
I cant stand it either but i wouldnt even think about tobacco in a bong. Sounds like instant cough attack to me


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 10, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I thought thats how everyone rolled joints in high school lol.
> I think its how broke ass people with only a lil bit of weed stretch it out.
> I cant stand it either but i wouldnt even think about tobacco in a bong. Sounds like instant cough attack to me


You actually have to learn how to smoke like that... I forgot to mention Israeli style means no carb either, just a tube into some water totally sealed tube, so you have to clear each bowl completely. Maybe I make you a video lol...


----------



## torontoke (May 10, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You actually have to learn how to smoke like that... I forgot to mention Israeli style means no carb either, just a tube into some water totally sealed tube, so you have to clear each bowl completely. Maybe I make you a video lol...


Id rather not learn to smoke like that. Ive been doing it just fine my own way for 20 yrs i think this old dog has learned all the new tricks i need when it comes to smoking lol.
No macgyvered up homemade chimney bongs of tobacco for me lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 10, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Us who live in the PNW have a large advantage growing this plant for a lot of reasons. At least indoors. May God have mercy on those stuck in a desert.


Best move I ever made, rep that PNW. Cheers.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 10, 2015)

ActionHanks said:


> Ugh, they called it a "spliff" where im from. Lots of UK & Dutch kids at my uni would mix the two. Made the bowl like 10000x more harsh, and I am a fan of tobacco as well, just keep it away from my ganja.


the newfies always called them a "draw"


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 10, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Id rather not learn to smoke like that. Ive been doing it just fine my own way for 20 yrs i think this old dog has learned all the new tricks i need when it comes to smoking lol.
> No macgyvered up homemade chimney bongs of tobacco for me lol


Then never, EVER, accept a chillum from a holy man in India lol... charas and tobacco also, straight tube with nothing between the coal and your lips but a stone... EDIT: no sad thing is the holy men will give you bushweed they can't afford charas... but they WILL happily finish your tola hehehehe


----------



## torontoke (May 10, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Then never, EVER, accept a chillum from a holy man in India lol... charas and tobacco also, straight tube with nothing between the coal and your lips but a stone... EDIT: no sad thing is the holy men will give you bushweed they can't afford charas... but they WILL happily finish your tola hehehehe


 Im not the type to go on vacation in a country blowin itself up or where i dont speak the language so no fear of any of that.
Id rather hang with the newfies sharing a "draw"


----------



## King Arthur (May 10, 2015)

For all those that won't forget about the tiger that turned into a frog whom turned into a wild salty steed that then became a bad spanish speaking sunni impersonator. 

He says bye, he officially received the letter of excommunication from the church of rollitup (IP Banned) 

I never thought we would see the day breko would pull a real jesus and forget about the resurrection . But I guess that pushes me to be on my best behavior too.

I will try to keep you all updated on how his plants are doing.  Cheers everyone, and remember never to impersonate the sunni.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 10, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> A lot of newfies will roll up a 50/50 weed tobacco joint, shits used to give me the worst stomach ache and migraines, I even smoked cigarrettes at the time.


Haha! Gotta love the newfies!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 10, 2015)

Haha I didn't know newfies rolled half/halfs. That's what we used to smoke back in jr high. YUCK!

Yeah man gotta love the newfies. Can't understand a single word when they drink. To me it's just like Jamaican Patois or Creole. I just can't understand it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 10, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yeah man gotta love the newfies. Can't understand a single word when they drink. To me it's just like Jamaican Patois or Creole. I just can't understand it.


LOL! I always thought they sounded like pirates talking.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Im not the type to go on vacation in a country blowin itself up or where i dont speak the language


Then you have a short window of opportunity if the U S is in your travel plans.  And if taking in a baseball game is in your plans, stay in Toronto. 

see: http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/30/sports/baseball/orioles-play-in-eerily-empty-stadium-sirens-in-distance.html?_r=0


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 10, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Im not the type to go on vacation in a country blowin itself up or where i dont speak the language so no fear of any of that.
> Id rather hang with the newfies sharing a "draw"


Wow, that sounds terribly boring. Nothing like things strange and wonderful and totally outside your head space to make one feel alive. I'd go absolutely any place on this planet humans survive if the opportunity presents itself and go roll with the locals. On my death bed, I want to have more stories to tell than the breath to tell them.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2015)

[QUOTE="Mad Hamish, post: 11578749, member: 627821" On my death bed, I want to have more stories to tell than the breath to tell them.[/QUOTE]

Where you might run into trouble, is finding listeners.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 10, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> [QUOTE="Mad Hamish, post: 11578749, member: 627821" On my death bed, I want to have more stories to tell than the breath to tell them.


Where you might run into trouble, is finding listeners. [/QUOTE]lmfao... yup... I plan on being a particularly annoying geriatric. Gonna drive in the middle of the road reaaaaallly slowly in my huge truck all the time pretending I don't notice...


----------



## BDOGKush (May 10, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have never in my life seen RH under 40! Wow, a low low low 20 percent?! I wouldn't know how to handle that. My dry takes nine days can be as long as 14 if hanging whole, if I am lucky and wet trim a week in the trays. Then it is still a week or two of sloooooowlllaaaaayyy curing the last bit till it is perfect, a joint will burn down if people smoke with tobacco or not (former is a nasty habit over here people mix half half tobacco and weed ewwww), no burn in throat no matter how big the bong. From chop to smoke can take me four whole weeks!


lol my tent is running at 30% humidity right now, with seedlings! I wouldn't say the plants thrive in low humidity but I don't see them really struggle with it either.

Now drying is a real pain in the ass with low humidity. I find harvesting after a good watering to extend my drying time out about a day, which still leaves me only able to get about a four day dry before I have to trim and jar.

Once I get the buds in jars I can control the humidity a lot better and slow things down. I like to get my jar humidity around 65-70% and then slowly bring that down to 55-60% over the course of around four weeks.

I still end up with good smelling and tasting flowers as long as I get a slow cure.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> For all those that won't forget about the tiger that turned into a frog whom turned into a wild salty steed that then became a bad spanish speaking sunni impersonator.
> 
> He says bye, he officially received the letter of excommunication from the church of rollitup (IP Banned)
> 
> ...


We all knew it was him he couldn't fool nobody. We knew this day would come but sad to see him go only because of seeing the stuff he grew.


----------



## Christian Stoner (May 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> We all knew it was him he couldn't fool nobody. We knew this day would come but sad to see him go only because of seeing the stuff he grew.


Pretty sure he wasn't trying to fool anybody. But what do I know? I'm just a stoner jesus.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 10, 2015)

Christian Stoner said:


> Pretty sure he wasn't trying to fool anybody. But what do I know? I'm just a stoner jesus.


This is my favorite lmfao... Hi Stoner Jesus! Tell your dad thanks for the planet!


----------



## BDOGKush (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Christian Stoner (May 10, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> This is my favorite lmfao... Hi Stoner Jesus! Tell your dad thanks for the planet!


He said no worries. He likes to work with his hands.

If anybody wants it I have the "christ pheno" of Heaven Mountain. I can send some out.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 10, 2015)

Christian Stoner said:


> He said no worries. He likes to work with his hands.
> 
> If anybody wants it I have the "christ pheno" of Heaven Mountain. I can send some out.


PICS


----------



## King Arthur (May 10, 2015)

people wonder why I can't stop coming back here, I get so many laughs it enriches my life.

I could use a holy pheno in the garden.


----------



## Christian Stoner (May 10, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> This is my favorite lmfao... Hi Stoner Jesus! Tell your dad thanks for the planet!


Gosh. Everyone thinks my dad is sooooo cool. Not when he's your Dad. He can be such a vindictive asshole. I "may" have smoked the last of his God Bud. He didn't have to turn my reservoirs to wine.


----------



## joeypotseed (May 10, 2015)

It's been awhile since I've been posting. I've been working hard in other areas of my life. Now everything is alive, growing and blooming and my green thumb can't take it too much longer. 

I've harvested a few plants that I never took pictures of. Mustache traded me some Blood Orange and I had 3 females last run and 1 was the real deal. Straight Orange zesty diesel. Sadly I did not clone this plant, but I did breed it to 2 different Ancient OG males. 

I popped 3 Blood Orange x Ancient OG and 3 Satsuma x Ancient Og. I am hoping for a dirty orangey queen of my dreams. 

I also popped 3 snowqueen and 3 pinequeen. I am hoping to cross those guys and gals to each other.

Also I have been vegging
3 Dragon Fruit 
3 supersilver haze f4 x big sir holy bud
2 Goji og f3 x bshb

I am super stoked about this upcoming run.

In the grow room I've got sunshine daydream x blackberry lotus f2

Heaven mountain x sunshinedaydream

Jaruba x Satsuma 

Cherry hashplant x sunshinedaydream.

going at the moment. I am about to pop the rest of my Bodhi Jahruba testers for a nice outdoor run and that will be about all until the fall. Wish I had some pictures to share with you guys, one day soon hopefully. Take care guys


----------



## BDOGKush (May 10, 2015)

I can't help myself, only a week cure but I have to test a little bud of this Headtrip. I had four people including myself smell a bud of it and tell me what they smell, I personally smell a rotten fruit odor to it and the other comments were: fruity, perfume, and blueberry. It has Blueberry and Grapefruit from the Block Head in its lineage so maybe that's what is coming through on this one, strange because it had a cocoa/coffee bean smell going on in flower but that's completely gone at this point of the cure.


----------



## Rastafari InI (May 11, 2015)

What happened with breko?


----------



## Christian Stoner (May 11, 2015)

Rastafari InI said:


> What happened with breko?


he died.


----------



## COGrown (May 11, 2015)

Christian Stoner said:


> he died.


Wishful thinking? I mean, if anybody had the power to free him from what is obviously a very unpleasant existence....


----------



## King Arthur (May 11, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Wishful thinking? I mean, if anybody had the power to free him from what is obviously a very unpleasant existence....


Awww Cog has your heart grown bitter?


----------



## Christian Stoner (May 11, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Wishful thinking? I mean, if anybody had the power to free him from what is obviously a very unpleasant existence....


Rude. I'm telling dad to smite someone close to you. Power of Jeebus!


----------



## Christian Stoner (May 11, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Awww Cog has your heart grown bitter?


He converted to muslim.


----------



## King Arthur (May 11, 2015)

Christian Stoner said:


> Rude. I'm telling dad to smite someone close to you. Power of Jeebus!


I will remind you so you don't forget.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 11, 2015)

Christian Stoner said:


> Rude. I'm telling dad to smite someone close to you. Power of Jeebus!


I think he was suggesting you Lazarusify Breko? I mean rolling stones walking dead and all? Like a Brekfist Easter?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 11, 2015)

I really liked the Bad Spanish one. Is that one banned already?


----------



## BDOGKush (May 11, 2015)

So it's still to early in the cure to say anything about the taste on that Headtrip sample. It's very potent stuff though, it gave me a spaced out head high and the heavy eyelid feeling.


----------



## King Arthur (May 11, 2015)

It is funny every time mad hamish comes online breko gets banned again. Maybe Hamish is used to being an asshat. 

*yawn* the continual banning is more annoying than letting him stick around. Whichever mod is at it all day must not have that much of a brain upstairs.


----------



## BustinScales510 (May 11, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Much love guys, I am tired of spreading the hate.





King Arthur said:


> It is funny every time mad hamish comes online breko gets banned again. Maybe Hamish is used to being an asshat.
> 
> *yawn* the continual banning is more annoying than letting him stick around. Whichever mod is at it all day must not have that much of a brain upstairs.


Change of heart?


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2015)

This mothers milk,is really good right now.....like real good.


----------



## King Arthur (May 11, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> Change of heart?


Look man, I can take everything in the world but when you ban Jesus how the fuck am I supposed to be nice.

We are all going to hell because of that one fucker who decided to hit the kill switch.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 11, 2015)

$!LKthe second coming said:


> He has risen!







Edit: god it's sooo bad. lol


----------



## King Arthur (May 11, 2015)

LET HIM EAT HIS CAKE PEOPLE. I WANT TO SEE SOME GHOD DHAM BHODI GEAR AND HE GOWS IT GOOD!


----------



## natro.hydro (May 11, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Edit: god it's sooo bad. lol


Ehhh it just sounds like most rap from 2000-2006 lol


----------



## swagslayer420 (May 12, 2015)

How about chocolate trip f2, pineapple hashplant, cherry hashplant, Godhead, star flight, hollyweed, black lotus to name a few


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 12, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> It is funny every time mad hamish comes online breko gets banned again. Maybe Hamish is used to being an asshat.
> 
> *yawn* the continual banning is more annoying than letting him stick around. Whichever mod is at it all day must not have that much of a brain upstairs.


Lol... I am not a mod. Can't ban anybody.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2015)

*Chem 3 x 88g13/hp

#5






#4






#3






#2




*


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 12, 2015)

How much longer do you think yours have to go James?



I swear my A35's were ready to be chopped at day 47. I know they are ready but I just can't bring myself to do it lol. I usually take 8 week advertised strains to 9 weeks. Chopping at 7 weeks just seems wrong to me...... but I know they are ready. They stopped drinking much at all, cloudy trichs, dying pistils, swelling calyxs, fading leaves and plants are leaning back like fat joe.

Some of the UW's are ready to come down as well.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> How much longer do you think yours have to go James?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have much longer bro id say they'll be done at 9 weeks for sure. A couple of mines look done too but the trichs aren't saying that. Lots cloudy trichs but lots of clear too and no amber yet. #5 has a few but not near enough to say she's done. I forgot to post #1. I'll get a pic of her up later

Yours do look very but it looks like they are still swelling for you. I would let them keep going if they keep packing on weight. If you don't have any amber trichs I would keep going but you may just have some really fast finishers. Looking great bro can't wait to see yours finish too


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 12, 2015)

I'm not sure how much more the A35 will swell but I agree the UW definitely has some time to go, but a couple of them are ready. 


I'm going to try this 48 hours of dark thing this time strictly for temperature reasons.


----------



## fresnay (May 12, 2015)

Pretty new to posting been trolling for a few months. will be reading this thread from beginning but has anyone popped isaak haze flubber or dankssinatra? have an order ready to place, narrowing down between some gage gear or bodhi. any thoughts?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 12, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> How much longer do you think yours have to go James?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would give that another week till it looks ready... then wait a week...


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 12, 2015)

fresnay said:


> Pretty new to posting been trolling for a few months. will be reading this thread from beginning but has anyone popped isaak haze flubber or dankssinatra? have an order ready to place, narrowing down between some gage gear or bodhi. any thoughts?


Dank Sinatra is UW Black x 88 g13/hp yes? If so past several pages I have posted a few pictures scattered here and there.


----------



## coolkid.02 (May 12, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Dank Sinatra is UW Black x 88 g13/hp yes? If so past several pages I have posted a few pictures scattered here and there.


Dank Sinatra - LA Affie mother cut x 88g13/hp


----------



## coolkid.02 (May 12, 2015)

fresnay said:


> Pretty new to posting been trolling for a few months. will be reading this thread from beginning but has anyone popped isaak haze flubber or dankssinatra? have an order ready to place, narrowing down between some gage gear or bodhi. any thoughts?


Isaac haze? Haven't seen that one available for 3-4 years. Got that one in the stash but haven't popped any. Dank sinatra has pics in the first dozen or so pages of this thread from myself and wheezer.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 12, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> Dank Sinatra - LA Affie mother cut x 88g13/hp


Kicking myself for not buying those Affie crosses.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2015)

Bodhi said on Breedbay that classics Like Dank Sinatra will be released again. Stay tuned for that and more.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Dank Sinatra is UW Black x 88 g13/hp yes? If so past several pages I have posted a few pictures scattered here and there.


Dank Zappa I think it's called bro. Still fire tho


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 12, 2015)

lol yall taking this crap wayyyy too serious


----------



## skunkwreck (May 12, 2015)

HeartIandhank said:


> BTW.. I told you all I collected that pollen from 2 Silver Mountain males.. remember?
> Well, I hit that pollen to my Green Crack cut AND my 9 wk Super Silver Haze cut..
> 
> The green crack beans went kinda fast, but I've got some of the SSH x Silver Mountain beans if anyone wants some.. Maybe someone who does not have the $ to buy but is in need of beans?I would think that there is some of the Appalachia in there somewhere.. the discontinued status of the Appalachia is why I made them in the first place.. I plan to make F2's, then F3's, and so on.. (vague use of the F# system, obviously.. my mothers and bodhi SM by no means "breed true")
> ...


Cracking some of those now..thanks


----------



## COGrown (May 12, 2015)

Dirty Hippy x 88g13hp
Rubber, pine, hash, with a funky perfume/incense background.
Narcotic, sleep inducing, excellent pain relief. Very pleasant and dreamy, meditative/contemplative. 
Stayed very low, could have used a longer veg period but after getting 6/6 males on my first group of these I was in a hurry to get a female flowered and finished. Still very good medicine.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 12, 2015)

COGrown said:


> View attachment 3417194 View attachment 3417195 View attachment 3417196
> Dirty Hippy x 88g13hp
> Rubber, pine, hash, with a funky perfume/incense background.
> Narcotic, sleep inducing, excellent pain relief. Very pleasant and dreamy, meditative/contemplative.
> Stayed very low, could have used a longer veg period but after getting 6/6 males on my first group of these I was in a hurry to get a female flowered and finished. Still very good medicine.


Looks and sounds like superb herb to me...I wanna try Dream Beaver as well .


----------



## COGrown (May 12, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Looks and sounds like superb herb to me...I wanna try Dream Beaver as well .


Dream beaver is also very good. I would say it is the uplifting sativa inverse of this strain. Very yin and yang.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 12, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Dream beaver is also very good. I would say it is the uplifting sativa inverse of this strain. Very yin and yang.


Cool...one for morning and one for nights.


----------



## kona gold (May 12, 2015)

Soooooo.........my ATF is part snow lotus!!! What up wit dat!!??!!

It's is beautiful don't get me wrong but the snow lotus dominates too much, not letting the Thunderfuck breathe!

Also the NL#5 open pollenation is pretty nutz! I didn"t get a NL#5 dom yet, but the one i got seems alittle more like Jack Herer, and has a Jack taste with some added banana! Super frost on all leaves, with very long super elongated resin stalks!! Potent, with more visuals than NL#5, but has the potent relaxation of the NL#5.
Very nice!!

And i had the one from the SSDD and didn't clone her. I could kick myself in the head!!!! It didn't look that great so i cloned the one I thought looked the best!!! So i just tossed her outside and got about a half ounce from her. Short season Hawaiian style.
Man the taste was amazing! Like berries and something exotic, than a really strong kush flavor! It was just the best taste combination! And potency was through the roof!!! I felt like it put me inside Bodhi's mind as he was creating the description that he was writting for this strain! Seriously transcidental!!


----------



## kona gold (May 12, 2015)

Sorry I would post pictures, but i am just not equip to do so.


----------



## kona gold (May 12, 2015)

COGrown said:


> View attachment 3417194 View attachment 3417195 View attachment 3417196
> Dirty Hippy x 88g13hp
> Rubber, pine, hash, with a funky perfume/incense background.
> Narcotic, sleep inducing, excellent pain relief. Very pleasant and dreamy, meditative/contemplative.
> Stayed very low, could have used a longer veg period but after getting 6/6 males on my first group of these I was in a hurry to get a female flowered and finished. Still very good medicine.


Very nice!!! Always like the perfume incense funks!


----------



## natro.hydro (May 14, 2015)

So I mulched up 3 males of the red eye jedi this week and transolanted the rest into 5 gal. containers. I wipl snap some pics before I supercrop them this weekend. They will be going into flower end of next week.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Dank Zappa I think it's called bro. Still fire tho


Good catch bro. I don't know how I confused Zappa and Sinatra.


well actually I do. Dabs all day.


----------



## joeypotseed (May 14, 2015)

Has anyone had an experience or seen anyone work with Dragon Fruit? I've got three going right now that are about to show sex. They seem to be quite a bit more indica dom than I thought.

One of the parents is oldsogs super super haze and if I am correct it is supposed to be lemon like. Any input would be appreciated


----------



## Hlusaf (May 15, 2015)

New Bodhi and Mota...


----------



## DoctorJackalope (May 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Dank Zappa I think it's called bro. Still fire tho


I LOVE Frank Zappa, I have to track one of these down and grow it for the name alone! haha

I was a freshman in high school when the CD remasters first became available around here and became an instant fan, so I would LOVE to be able to grow a Dank Zappa, haha.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 15, 2015)

DoctorJackalope said:


> I LOVE Frank Zappa, I have to track one of these down and grow it for the name alone! haha
> 
> I was a freshman in high school when the CD remasters first became available around here and became an instant fan, so I would LOVE to be able to grow a Dank Zappa, haha.


My current run is a tent of Dank... Dank Zappa and Dank Sinatra Remix. The latter is a lifetime keeper, I cannot stress how fucking stoked I am to have this pheno, sitting here ripped as Schwarzenegger off a little pinhead in a bong. I am getting phenomenal results with Dank Zappa too, running two phenos ATM, medium stretch, looks like mostly golf ball nugs with some nice pine cone tops, frost monsters of note the fans are covered in trichs week three flower already, seems a heavy duty hashish making type so far. Not shy on terpenes either, if I touch a leaf I can smell myself an hour later, sweet yet skunky with some sort of wild flower mixed in, still very early though. But yeah looks like a winner to me so far.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 15, 2015)

Apologies for the phone pic, but good enough I guess... Dank Sinatra Remix


----------



## skunkwreck (May 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Apologies for the phone pic, but good enough I guess... Dank Sinatra RemixView attachment 3418864


Looks tasty .


----------



## calicat (May 15, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Has anyone had an experience or seen anyone work with Dragon Fruit? I've got three going right now that are about to show sex. They seem to be quite a bit more indica dom than I thought.
> 
> One of the parents is oldsogs super super haze and if I am correct it is supposed to be lemon like. Any input would be appreciated


Do not hold me to this. I believe there was a journal but not sure if it was ever finished on Breedbay. It was Moderncannabist's journal. To the best of my knowledge the Oldsog SSH phenos will be indica dominant.


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2015)

Do you have a link to the journal?


----------



## natro.hydro (May 16, 2015)

So after trimming up most of the blueberry hashplant, I think hashplant is adequately tagged to this strain lol. I kept getting damn resin flying into my eye for one while I was trimming, nothing makes my eye tear up quicker not even onions. But I have had quite a nice reward of glistening heads every night after trimming in the bottom of my trim bin. Not sure the micron but you give the trim a jostle and can just see the heads fall to the bin beneath it. Naturally some leaf particles get through but this stuff is so f'ing pure I can dab it on my domeless nail. I just pour the kief off of parchment, my roommate likes to press it.


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2015)

Great pictures!


----------



## DoctorJackalope (May 17, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> So after trimming up most of the blueberry hashplant, I think hashplant is adequately tagged to this strain lol.
> View attachment 3420287
> View attachment 3420288


That looks incredible!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 17, 2015)

Dank Zappa: full power hermaphrodites, male flower on each node. Well that was sudden. So weird seeing ladies in full prayer throwing balls. Time to pop some more, determined to find a stable mum...


----------



## MarWan (May 17, 2015)

very very nice kief, it looks tasty
well done


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Dank Zappa: full power hermaphrodites, male flower on each node. Well that was sudden. So weird seeing ladies in full prayer throwing balls. Time to pop some more, determined to find a stable mum...


Wow that fuckin sucks ass as all the others I've seen of this has been stellar. I hope you find her bro she's a beauty


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 17, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Dank Zappa: full power hermaphrodites, male flower on each node. Well that was sudden. So weird seeing ladies in full prayer throwing balls. Time to pop some more, determined to find a stable mum...


How many did you pop? I did my whole 10 pack and only had minor herming in 1 male and 1 female.

I'll be trimming soon though so I'll get a better look and give them a better inspection.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> How many did you pop? I did my whole 10 pack and only had minor herming in 1 male and 1 female.
> 
> I'll be trimming soon though so I'll get a better look and give them a better inspection.


How long you gonna take those ladies till? Mines will come down this coming weekend for sure except #2 still has a lot of white pistils and lots of trichs are still clear. Will be 9 weeks in flower and most of them are ready now with all cloudy trichs gonna go this last week to get some amber then chop. Pics later


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 17, 2015)

56 days exactly. 

I'd love to take a handful of them to 9 weeks but I am on a strict schedule. Gotta get the clones into flower asap!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> 56 days exactly.
> 
> I'd love to take a handful of them to 9 weeks but I am on a strict schedule. Gotta get the clones into flower asap!


You don't know how bad I wanna chop them right now lol. A few of them are done and I usually don't like a lot of amber trichs on mines. One more week isn't gonna hurt me tho to let them ripe up a lil more but that's one thing I can say for sure the 88g13/hp dad really speeds things up and make them fast finishers. Can't wait to see finished pics and hear smoke report


----------



## COGrown (May 17, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Dank Zappa: full power hermaphrodites, male flower on each node. Well that was sudden. So weird seeing ladies in full prayer throwing balls. Time to pop some more, determined to find a stable mum...


Never had any problems with that strain here. I ran six females and kept two around for several more runs. One for over a year.


----------



## calicat (May 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Do you have a link to the journal?


http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=201361861&referrerid=18310

Hope this works broski.


----------



## joeypotseed (May 17, 2015)

One of the frostiest plants I've ever grown if not the frostiest!
This girl is a cross that I made that is prego with f2's
She is the Berry Nightmare Blackberry Lotus F2 x Sunshine Daydream
off the top of my head I think she is around 30~ days


----------



## joeypotseed (May 17, 2015)

Here is some Cherry Hashplant that smells oh so lovely and hashey with a wee bit of cherry smells in the background. she should also be around 30~ days


----------



## joeypotseed (May 17, 2015)

I am really really excited about these girls. Goji Og F3 x Big Sur Holy Bud!! 2 confirmed ladies as of yesterday, one of the ladies has a slight purple stem and she is the bigger lady of the 2.    They are under my new 315 LEC unit!! I am also very excited about the LEC, as you can see it's a pretty nice light, It's very nice at imitating natural sunshine.


----------



## joeypotseed (May 17, 2015)

Here are some gorgeous plants. Super Silver Haze F4 x Big Sur Holy Bud. None Have sexed yet, but I cant wait!! Slower growers than the Big Sur Holy Bud x Goji Og.


----------



## joeypotseed (May 17, 2015)

Here is some Cherry Hashplnt( Gigantor Pheno x Sunshine Dayream. She is around 30~ days. She has huge big thick rock hard nugs. She is a stinky little sweet thang. I was Thinking about calling her The Last Empress mainly because this was the onl y seed I found and she just happened to be a female.


----------



## joeypotseed (May 17, 2015)

Sorry I am hijacking the forum 

This here are 3 Ancient Og x Blood Orange in the back and the front 3 are Ancient Og x Satsuma..
I fully intend to cross these two treasure lines to each other. I imagine it will be some orangey musky earthy funk. I will be looking for that orange smell and flavor for sure. I am confident I will find it because my Blood Orange Mommy smelled like orange diesel and pretty much tasted the same.


Can any one tell me why I am getting some retarded growth?? is that a deficiency or too much something.... Any thoughts would be mucho gracias


----------



## joeypotseed (May 17, 2015)

Here is some Sunshine Daydream x Blue berry Hill. She resembles her father Blueberry Hill a lot. not as dense as buds as the sunshine, however she has this amazing Blueberry Chemmy Flavor. Straight blueberry fire. I wish she would have stretched more is the only thing I wished  differently upon her


----------



## joeypotseed (May 17, 2015)

Last one of the day. 3 Dragon fruits. 2 Have really retarded growth and I am stumped as to whats causing it. Really exotic stem rub smells. Smells like a zesty haze with some fruit mixed in... Hard to say at the moment. I think 2 are males. Maybe I'll be able to tell by tomorrow.


----------



## DoctorJackalope (May 17, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Here is some Cherry Hashplant that smells oh so lovely and hashey with a wee bit of cherry smells in the background. she should also be around 30~ daysView attachment 3420829View attachment 3420830View attachment 3420836


Wow! We need a smoke report for this one!


----------



## joeypotseed (May 17, 2015)

DoctorJackalope said:


> Wow! We need a smoke report for this one!


This is a clone of this girl
Visual Appeal: 7/10
Visual Thricomes: 6/10 Milky White and Amber
Bud Density: 9 Rock Hard!
Aroma: 7/10
Floral, Piney, Hashey, and a wee bit of burnt rubber
Cured: 1-2 months
Dryness: 4 out of 10 (Perfecto)
Taste: 8.25/10 Hashey, Piney on the inhale with a hint of cherry fruitiness. Beautiful Hash flavor on the exhale followed by the cherry and a tiny tiny bit of that burnt rubber smell ends up in the mix as well. 5 STAR SMOKE

Harshness: 3/10
Expansion: 3/10 Super clean stuff
Effects: Super Tasty and Couch lock effect. Perfect strain if you don't have anything to do all day. Great for watching combat sports. It really helps you appreciate every second of action during an event. I wouldn't recommend competing on this stuff lol. The high is very relaxing no paranoia. It just feels like a warm blanket of comfort rest on top of you.

She was a super slow vegger compared to her sisters and everything else. I have a clone going of her right now that is also super slow so that the pheno to look out for.
This one is a keeper for now. I want to run her outdoors to see how she handles humidity.

Overall Satisfaction: 8.25/10


----------



## DustyNugs (May 18, 2015)

Tigers Milk 3
 
 

Tigers Milk 2
 
 

Sunshine Daydream 2

 
 

Sunshine Daydream 3


----------



## DustyNugs (May 18, 2015)

Golden Triangle 1 ( The big 7 gallon girl I posted before flower, about 5 weeks in these pics )


----------



## akhiymjames (May 18, 2015)

@DustyNugs bro job well done on all those you got going right now. All of them look amazing. I need those Tigers Milk how's the smell on them any Bubba dom phenos?


----------



## undercovergrow (May 18, 2015)

@DustyNugs that SSDD#3 looks to be one of the phenos i *like* - hope you have a cut of her! great smoke.

nice job -- all the girls look great!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 19, 2015)

Tried to post this yesterday but RIU was buggin out on me.

One of the UW Black x '88 g13/hp


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 20, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Tried to post this yesterday but RIU was buggin out on me.
> 
> One of the UW Black x '88 g13/hp
> 
> ...


Damn! That bitch is fine as hell and looking haaaaapppyy! Good job brotha.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 20, 2015)

Thanks Al! 


Out of my 5 plants there were only 2 phenos. 4/5 look pretty identical. The other one is a bit stretchier. I'll get some pics up.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 20, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks Al!
> 
> 
> Out of my 5 plants there were only 2 phenos. 4/5 look pretty identical. The other one is a bit stretchier. I'll get some pics up.


I agree with Al.... that plant is beautiful! Nicely done D_Urb


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks Al!
> 
> 
> Out of my 5 plants there were only 2 phenos. 4/5 look pretty identical. The other one is a bit stretchier. I'll get some pics up.


Did you chop the girls down already bro? Mines are gonna be coming down today as they are def ready to the max and I don't want the thc to degrade tremendously. I've looked over them completely and trichs are all cloudy with maybe 5-10% amber. I'll get pics u tonight when I start chopping


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Did you chop the girls down already bro? Mines are gonna be coming down today as they are def ready to the max and I don't want the thc to degrade tremendously. I've looked over them completely and trichs are all cloudy with maybe 5-10% amber. I'll get pics u tonight when I start chopping


Ya they came down on day 56.

Happy harvesting.


----------



## DustyNugs (May 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @DustyNugs bro job well done on all those you got going right now. All of them look amazing. I need those Tigers Milk how's the smell on them any Bubba dom phenos?


Unfortunately neither of these are very Bubba in smell or flavor. TM#3 grows very hearty, just a few thick mains if topped with little side branching and smells of peach/mango similar to my appy dom Golden Triangle #1. TM#2 grows far more branchy, but floppy branches with super dense mildly fragrant nugs. I haven't really ran these enough to give a solid smoke report, but they're definitely worthy smoke. These are just 2 of the 3 that were female, I'm really looking forward to digging through a few more phenos.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 21, 2015)

Love it when the girls are so perky their tits practically poke you in the eye. Seriously, nice job @D_Urbmon


----------



## natro.hydro (May 21, 2015)

So I am sure some people have seen it because they have insta, but those who dont. On the next bodhi restock to SVoC there will be Road Kill Unicorn freebies. I am definitely getting on that shit, and then I have to be done dammit! To much buying beans not enough growing them lol.


----------



## abalonehx (May 21, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> So I am sure some people have seen it because they have insta, but those who dont. On the next bodhi restock to SVoC there will be Road Kill Unicorn freebies. I am definitely getting on that shit, and then I have to be done dammit! To much buying beans not enough growing them lol.


Man I feel your pain as slick willie usta say.

Anybody finished any Apollo 11?
55 days the target? Sooner?
21 days and she's stinky. Nice puffballs formin' and some frost.


----------



## joeypotseed (May 21, 2015)

.I was doing some gardening today when something caught my eye. A bright pink red pistil. I actually found 2 or 3 others throughout the plant. Weird because I never saw anything like this from the mother or father. This is from a Sunshine Daydream male x Heaven Mountain


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 22, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> .I was doing some gardening today when something caught my eye. A bright pink red pistil. I actually found 2 or 3 others throughout the plant. Weird because I never saw anything like this from the mother or father. This is from a Sunshine Daydream male x Heaven MountainView attachment 3424356


Beautiful, I love the pink pistils when they show up. It's been a few years since I seen one so vibrantly pink.


----------



## Jimsmut (May 22, 2015)

I know everyone is familiar with there can only be one....This wookie x g13/HP (5 seeds popped, five amazing ladies) was disqualified by my wife after it caused severe munchies. I'm talking smoking it after dinner and going into a literal bag ripping food frenzy of face stuffing. Plus not as frosty or as amazingly aromatic as the keeper, despite some great citrus-esque aromas....


Overall I would describe the high type of these testers to be like a meaner Erkle~ Still euphoric mood lifting with great relaxation, but with a bit more edge to the initial high. I am going to try my keeper and another not keeper pheno of these outside as they finished quick in the seed run, and quicker in the clone run...I voted that these should be released, so fingers crossed

In other good news, Aruba is waking up out of the soil and getting ready for the great outdoors. Really hoping for a nice male to pair with the cut of Colorado Durban I run. Both trigger quick, and I could see some great smells emerging from the combo...Also started 3 SsDd in the hopes of getting a not male (have started a single bean 3 times and only got men). 1 sin mint fem, and some Erkle x tripoli wicked (twerkle, heh) should help round out the season!

Wishing everyone the best!

Jim


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 22, 2015)

I've got a real nice slow dry going on. On the 5th day very little crisp as of yet. Been running the humidifier to keep the RH up because we've had only ~20-30% the past few days.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I've got a real nice slow dry going on. On the 5th day very little crisp as of yet. Been running the humidifier to keep the RH up because we've had only ~20-30% the past few days.


Just the way I like to dry my buds. I try to get a 7-10 days dry then jar up. I trim after about. 3-4 days drying I've found my buds just dry out too fast if I wet trim. Gonna trim he girls tomorrow or Sunday depending on how I feel. I'm tired from work lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Just the way I like to dry my buds. I try to get a 7-10 days dry then jar up. I trim after about. 3-4 days drying I've found my buds just dry out too fast if I wet trim. Gonna trim he girls tomorrow or Sunday depending on how I feel. I'm tired from work lol


Yeah I like to dry trim also because I prefer dry material for hash making as opposed to frozen or fresh.


I hang whole plant also. It's like Canada's Colorado up in here.


One thing I wonder is if I should be leaving my fan leaves on to prolong the process even more.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yeah I like to dry trim also because I prefer dry material for hash making as opposed to frozen or fresh.
> 
> 
> I hang whole plant also. It's like Canada's Colorado up in here.
> ...


Well since your hanging whole plant you prolly don't need the fans on cus it may hold too much moisture but you humidity is low so it may help. I leave a few on towards the top colas but other than that they come off. Most of the sugar leaves will be enough. You making bho or bubble with your trim? I gotta get some bubble bags to make some


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Just the way I like to dry my buds. I try to get a 7-10 days dry then jar up. I trim after about. 3-4 days drying I've found my buds just dry out too fast if I wet trim. Gonna trim he girls tomorrow or Sunday depending on how I feel. I'm tired from work lol


I just went through twenty one full days drying the latest Dank Sinatra Remix. And guess what... still no snappy stalks! Shit is dense as all get out. And I left it on the bush for a week because there was just a little too much for a wet trim, man, after seven days it still looked alive. Made it dry in a weird way with all the leaves sticking out nit curling in. What a pleasure to trim. I can say two things: I got more impatient waiting for this than even the earliest Christmas I can remember. And second... it was worth it. I have been growing this pheno quite some time and this is by far the best taste off her we ever got and the dry was the only factor that was different. The trim smells insanely dank too, got a feeling the bubble will be top notch. I will certainly plan for such a slow dry again in future, pretty happy with the results. Almost tastes cured, can't wait for it all to finish up.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I just went through twenty one full days drying the latest Dank Sinatra Remix. And guess what... still no snappy stalks! Shit is dense as all get out. And I left it on the bush for a week because there was just a little too much for a wet trim, man, after seven days it still looked alive. Made it dry in a weird way with all the leaves sticking out nit curling in. What a pleasure to trim. I can say two things: I got more impatient waiting for this than even the earliest Christmas I can remember. And second... it was worth it. I have been growing this pheno quite some time and this is by far the best taste off her we ever got and the dry was the only factor that was different. The trim smells insanely dank too, got a feeling the bubble will be top notch. I will certainly plan for such a slow dry again in future, pretty happy with the results. Almost tastes cured, can't wait for it all to finish up.


Your humidity must be insane for you to be drying for 3 full weeks. But that sounds like the way they dry tobacco plants long slow dry which seems to bring out the smell and taste more. I wish I could get to 2 full weeks of drying but it's just not gonna happen in my house. Doing my best to slow it down cus last time they were dry in 5 days and that's to quick IMHO so hopefully this harvest I can get them to go at least a week


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Well since your hanging whole plant you prolly don't need the fans on cus it may hold too much moisture but you humidity is low so it may help. I leave a few on towards the top colas but other than that they come off. Most of the sugar leaves will be enough. You making bho or bubble with your trim? I gotta get some bubble bags to make some


Ice and water brother.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Ice and water brother.
> 
> View attachment 3424866


I've never made bubble before but have done my research on it and plan to make some this harvest. If I can get it close to yours I would be happy. Do you use all bags or just certain sizes?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Your humidity must be insane for you to be drying for 3 full weeks. But that sounds like the way they dry tobacco plants long slow dry which seems to bring out the smell and taste more. I wish I could get to 2 full weeks of drying but it's just not gonna happen in my house. Doing my best to slow it down cus last time they were dry in 5 days and that's to quick IMHO so hopefully this harvest I can get them to go at least a week


Average RH this time of year is 63 or so my friend... we had patches of 77 to 80 for a week there so yeah I guess it is higher than you guys by a mile. Funny thing tho is it is a whole 10 points higher than previous years. Climate change is real.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 22, 2015)

*Well goodbye weekend...*


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I've never made bubble before but have done my research on it and plan to make some this harvest. If I can get it close to yours I would be happy. Do you use all bags or just certain sizes?


Yes I use all bags. Imo it's very important if you are after the highest quality. every bag infront of your 90 will catch stuff you don't want.

All my full melt comes from the 90 and 73. The rest get's rosin'd.


----------



## Flash63 (May 23, 2015)

A couple of pics of my White Lotus,this is the second run of 8 females,really love the taste and effect of this plant,yield was nice this time around as well..


----------



## professor KIND (May 23, 2015)

sky lotus (v2) finishing up.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 23, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Average RH this time of year is 63 or so my friend... we had patches of 77 to 80 for a week there so yeah I guess it is higher than you guys by a mile. Funny thing tho is it is a whole 10 points higher than previous years. Climate change is real.


Well, the polar axis has moved dramatically. Summer has come very early this year. It normally moves but it hasn't rebounded this time. The axis of the earth changes every so often... it's due. Could be happening now.


----------



## Positivity (May 24, 2015)

Thought I'd post a few of heaven mountain outdoor. Shes looking pretty killer, glad I kept her around.

Still need to dig in to my bodhi seed stash...




 View attachment 3425869


----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)

sky lotus (v2)

second run with clones in flower :


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 24, 2015)

A35's smelling like black licorice!!!



fucking insanely strangely delicious. Just trimmed 2 of em.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 24, 2015)




----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 24, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yeah I like to dry trim also because I prefer dry material for hash making as opposed to frozen or fresh.
> 
> 
> I hang whole plant also. It's like Canada's Colorado up in here.
> ...


I'd leave the fans on, but I wouldn't leave any fans on that draped and enveloped the bud.... I had to do this with my OD because I had so much and it was just me trimming. Had some mold issues at times, mind you my humidity was closer to 100% than 20%. But in your case I'd leave them on and just try to avoid having them wrap up buds which might mean removing a few.

I will tell you it is so much more a pain in the ass to trim this way. The end result is worth it though if dealing with what you have to deal with.


----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)

sky lotus (v2)
non keeper making the nug below.

she's just another dirty girl down for the hempy ride.


----------



## littlegiant (May 25, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> View attachment 3426236
> View attachment 3426237
> 
> View attachment 3426238
> ...


Nice Bro! Is that a fresh bean I see popping out there in that second pic?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 25, 2015)

*Chem 3 x 88g13/hp
*
#5






#4






#3






#2






#1


----------



## joeypotseed (May 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *Chem 3 x 88g13/hp
> *
> #5
> 
> ...


I bet this will be one of the best strains of the year


----------



## akhiymjames (May 25, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I bet this will be one of the best strains of the year


Damn you really think so? It's def gonna be a good one fore sure. Super frosty and very very funky and finishes pretty fast too. I think the buds will swell up much better on next run as a couple ran outta gas before I would've liked. Can't wait till they dry and cure up so I can smoke these funktastic buds. Damn I think I just finally came up with a name for it...Funktastic 3. What you think


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 25, 2015)

littlegiant said:


> Nice Bro! Is that a fresh bean I see popping out there in that second pic?


Yessir! I purposely pollinated 2 branches on each plant. Only got a handful of beans though, a lot less than I thought I would get. But it akes me a lot less scared to chuck the pollen around in the future.


----------



## joeypotseed (May 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn you really think so? It's def gonna be a good one fore sure. Super frosty and very very funky and finishes pretty fast too. I think the buds will swell up much better on next run as a couple ran outta gas before I would've liked. Can't wait till they dry and cure up so I can smoke these funktastic buds. Damn I think I just finally came up with a name for it...Funktastic 3. What you think


I know I fell in love with the hashplant flavor and I've always been in love with the chemdawg experience. I just don't see how one could lose with that combo


----------



## abalonehx (May 25, 2015)

My Goji's throwin ballz!!


----------



## COGrown (May 25, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> My Goji's throwin ballz!!


well, what'd you do to it?


----------



## abalonehx (May 25, 2015)

Idk - what'd I do? No light leaks, other 5 no ballz.


----------



## Flash63 (May 25, 2015)

Hey guys,Anyone have any experience with the Appolo11, i have a pack on the way and they will be germinated a.s.a.p.


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> View attachment 3427018 View attachment 3427020 View attachment 3427023 View attachment 3427024 View attachment 3427026 View attachment 3427028 View attachment 3427030 Idk - what'd I do? No light leaks, other 5 no ballz.


That sucks,she was looking nice too...

Hope her dust did not hit any of the other plants..


----------



## King Arthur (May 25, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> View attachment 3427018 View attachment 3427020 View attachment 3427023 View attachment 3427024 View attachment 3427026 View attachment 3427028 View attachment 3427030 Idk - what'd I do? No light leaks, other 5 no ballz.


Just pull em off and hope she doesn't keep growin balls overnight on ya. Also if you want to kill any stray pollen spray your ladies down with some water.


----------



## abalonehx (May 25, 2015)

2 sacs had already spilled too. Woulkd it help to spray her down? what would you do?
I know its a lil late now.. musta found 10 sacs all on lower branches


----------



## abalonehx (May 25, 2015)

Apollo 11 - day 21


----------



## COGrown (May 25, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> View attachment 3427018 View attachment 3427020 View attachment 3427023 View attachment 3427024 View attachment 3427026 View attachment 3427028 View attachment 3427030 Idk - what'd I do? No light leaks, other 5 no ballz.


Well, genetic freaks are certainly known to happen, but I've personally run 20 Goji OG from seed with 12 or 13 females, as well as currently running the Pinesoul cut and the Queen Mother cut, and I've had my personal cut since the initial release and never had any intersex problems with any of them. They do always seem to hate even moderate amounts of nitrogen in flowering, though, and that plant looks like its having a bit too much. Another thing to consider would be that if those balls are on the lower branches, it looks like your upper leaf canopy might be more or less completely shading them out, which could definitely be another factor. What's that container size, as well?


----------



## abalonehx (May 25, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Well, genetic freaks are certainly known to happen, but I've personally run 20 Goji OG from seed with 12 or 13 females, as well as currently running the Pinesoul cut and the Queen Mother cut, and I've had my personal cut since the initial release and never had any intersex problems with any of them. They do always seem to hate even moderate amounts of nitrogen in flowering, though, and that plant looks like its having a bit too much. Another thing to consider would be that if those balls are on the lower branches, it looks like your upper leaf canopy might be more or less completely shading them out, which could definitely be another factor. What's that container size, as well?


Yea, she got a bit overfed in late veg. As you can see the claws and leaf roll on older leaves.
Im using Jacks 202020 and Im finding its strong stuff - I only fed twice in veg 1/4 tsp.(half dose recommended)
like 8 days apart and that was too much. Oh and FFOF soil so ..hot to begin with I guess.
My error but I thought I corrected that pretty quickly and shes only had a very light feeding (1/8 tsp.) with bloom since. 
25 days in now. And yes the bottoms are shaded unfortunately (I never knew this could cause a herm though?) -
I started 3 fems and 3 bodhi thinking Id get a male and to compensate..well all 3 bodhi were females.
So Ive got 6 in a 4x4'. Not ideal. And the GOG & A11 are the biggest. 
Theyre in 3 gal. pots. Thanks for your response.


----------



## abalonehx (May 25, 2015)

Damn now looking at the pics I put up Goji is alot darker than the Apollo.
Should I not give her any more nutes?


----------



## COGrown (May 25, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Yea, she got a bit overfed in late veg. As you can see the claws and leaf roll on older leaves.
> Im using Jacks 202020 and Im finding its strong stuff - I only fed twice in veg 1/4 tsp.(half dose recommended)
> like 8 days apart and that was too much. Oh and FFOF soil so ..hot to begin with I guess.
> My error but I thought I corrected that pretty quickly and shes only had a very light feeding (1/8 tsp.) with bloom since.
> ...


If you want to stick with 3 gallon pot size I would recommend making a switch to air pots or fabric pots, they will let your plants breathe a lot better in a smaller space. Any time you see intersex issues in one specific part of a plant (i.e. one branch or lower branches) it is wise to look at any conceivable factor, and I think that lower light levels fit in that category, depending on what kind of reflection / side lighting you use. It's also good to look at things as stacking up to a certain stress level at which intersex behavior might occur, so while no one factor alone would have been able to cause it, several small stress factors together could add up to a little intersex response.

Either way, I would recommend keeping it and running it again as a clone, if you feel like it, it does look like a good plant. 

Re: fox farm soil, I know it gets a lot of love, but I think that they designed it specifically to be used with their nutrient regimen (or at least a somewhat regular feeding schedule), and I've never been particularly impressed with plants grown with the FFOF/HF soils or blends of the two. If you can find it for a reasonable price, this stuff is definitely the best potting soil I've ever used, and it re-uses very nicely with little additional re-amendment; as well as needing no additional feeding during the grow cycle.

And I definitely would not do any additional feeding for another couple weeks. They certainly don't look hungry.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 26, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> View attachment 3427018 View attachment 3427020 View attachment 3427023 View attachment 3427024 View attachment 3427026 View attachment 3427028 View attachment 3427030 Idk - what'd I do? No light leaks, other 5 no ballz.


Your pot is waaaaaay too small. This is a guaranteed way to make most of B's gear throw balls. You want to watch the rest of them ladies. You will get the balls from half way down by the looks of things. No stress just pick 'em off they should not be back.


----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2015)

So the Dr. Earth is a super soil? Just water? would you need to pot up into flwr?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 26, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> So the Dr. Earth is a super soil? Just water? would you need to pot up into flwr?


I've never use Dr Earth soil but it looks like good stuff. Vermifire is another good one that is pretty much "water only".

The FF Ocean Forest has quite a bit of soluble nutrients (namely urea) in it so feeding isn't advisable for several weeks. I used to use it and I never gave the plants anything for 5-6 weeks after transplant.

Your plants look good though! As mentioned above, just pick those sacks off and give the gals some plain water for a couple weeks and then introduce some nutrients when you see that dark green starting to fade a bit.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 26, 2015)

Just a little ROSINTECH dab I pressed out from the A35 x '88 g13/hp

For those that don't know. Squish a .1 nug inside some parchment paper with your womans flattening iron @300f for 2 seconds. Voila! Instant solventless dabs.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 26, 2015)

I'm going to grab a nail this weekend any suggestions as to what kind? Ceramic? titanium? differences?


----------



## calicat (May 26, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> A35's smelling like black licorice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> fucking insanely strangely delicious. Just trimmed 2 of em.


Might have a natural aphrodisiac once you karate chop and cure that lady.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 26, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Just a little ROSINTECH dab I pressed out from the A35 x '88 g13/hp
> 
> For those that don't know. Squish a .1 nug inside some parchment paper with your womans flattening iron @300f for 2 seconds. Voila! Instant solventless dabs.
> 
> ...


a lot of my organic grown meds seem to have that black licorice note, i'm trying to figure out why multiple strains I've grown have that note. First noticed it on my grape stomper OG's. It's also apparent in Synergy and Orange Kush


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 26, 2015)

calicat said:


> Might have a natural aphrodisiac once you karate chop and cure that lady.


Liqorice? Really?... that might explain the appeal people find with such a dark and flavor and why it is asked about so often. Any more info kind Sir?...


----------



## Mr.Head (May 26, 2015)

I thought initially that it was molasses causing this but I haven't watered with molasses in months. Could it be the peat? Alfalfa meal maybe? Those are my two best guesses.

Thinking about Synergy and Orange Kush both had a tea feeding with a little alfalfa meal in it...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 26, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I thought initially that it was molasses causing this but I haven't watered with molasses in months. Could it be the peat? Alfalfa meal maybe? Those are my two best guesses.
> 
> Thinking about Synergy and Orange Kush both had a tea feeding with a little alfalfa meal in it...


Well, I have used all of those things and never got liqorice before aside from some Transkei many years ago. Maybe you just have a strange magnetism for the terpene lol...


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm going to grab a nail this weekend any suggestions as to what kind? Ceramic? titanium? differences?





D_Urbmon said:


> Just a little ROSINTECH dab I pressed out from the A35 x '88 g13/hp
> 
> For those that don't know. Squish a .1 nug inside some parchment paper with your womans flattening iron @300f for 2 seconds. Voila! Instant solventless dabs.
> 
> ...


It will take you forever to get high..if you smoke like I do...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 26, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> It will take you forever to get high..if you smoke like I do...


Yup I'd need to use one of them sandwich presses


----------



## akhiymjames (May 26, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yup I'd need to use one of them sandwich presses


Lots of people are using t shirt presses for the Rosin Tech to get quantity.


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yup I'd need to use one of them sandwich presses


NOW we know why George foreman always got that shit eating grin....


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2015)

So I'll need a parachute,and a steam roller.....


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 26, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> So I'll need a parachute,and a steam roller.....


 muahahahahaha I volunteer to heat it up


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 26, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm going to grab a nail this weekend any suggestions as to what kind? Ceramic? titanium? differences?


I like quartz. Seems to be the best tasting.


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2015)

I like titanium for the simple indestructible aspect,plus you can super heat it,and if you get a nice bell shaped one,you can do huge bean sized dabs!!
To each their own....


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 26, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm going to grab a nail this weekend any suggestions as to what kind? Ceramic? titanium? differences?


Fuck a nail!


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2015)

Young bucks...


----------



## calicat (May 27, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Liqorice? Really?... that might explain the appeal people find with such a dark and flavor and why it is asked about so often. Any more info kind Sir?...


http://www.futurescopes.com/love-and-sex/aphrodisiacs-men/1267/licorice-%E2%80%93-aphrodisiac-men
http://aphrodisiaclist.blogspot.com/2014/10/licorice-as-aphrodisiac.html
http://science.howstuffworks.com/aphrodisiac3.htm


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 27, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I like quartz. Seems to be the best tasting.


Quartz... until it gts super heated unevenly and the crystal structure breaks... huge amounts of energy released if and when that happens, as in hurtling pieces into a steel door. Uneven heat is how quartzite and granite chunks get cut out of mountains. IDK maybe the crystal selection is immaculate but one little water inclusion and kaboom. We used to chuck tiny quartz stones with inclusions in the fire as kids just to watch them pop the whole fire apart pissing off our folks because we ruined the grill.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 27, 2015)

calicat said:


> http://www.futurescopes.com/love-and-sex/aphrodisiacs-men/1267/licorice-%E2%80%93-aphrodisiac-men
> http://aphrodisiaclist.blogspot.com/2014/10/licorice-as-aphrodisiac.html
> http://science.howstuffworks.com/aphrodisiac3.htm


I am planting me some herbs lol... thanks mate this is all new to me.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 27, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Quartz... until it gts super heated unevenly and the crystal structure breaks... huge amounts of energy released if and when that happens, as in hurtling pieces into a steel door. Uneven heat is how quartzite and granite chunks get cut out of mountains. IDK maybe the crystal selection is immaculate but one little water inclusion and kaboom. We used to chuck tiny quartz stones with inclusions in the fire as kids just to watch them pop the whole fire apart pissing off our folks because we ruined the grill.


yYeah, I've never had my any of my quartz bowls explode on me and hurtle pieces through the air. I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 27, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Fuck a nail!


Lol that's what I used to do with my disgusting iso oil back in the 90's. YUCK! as if I'd ever dab from a butter knife again.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 27, 2015)

I know some old heads that bare the scars of the hot knife 

Might grab a couple thanks for the tips, thnk I'll try a ceramic and a quarts, I don't like the idea of metal... I smoke threw glass because metal tastes like shit.

I haven't smoked threw a metal pipe in forever. Putting a metal nail in a glass bong also seems like trouble to me, maybe I'm wrong.

As for what Hamish is saying Yeah, that's legit shit. I was 13 tried cooking chicken wings on the stove well they were frozen and I was not a good cook so I put em in a pyrex dish on top of the stove on low heat to thaw.... BOOOM. Cubes of glass literally everywhere the shit is like a bomb.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 27, 2015)

Metal heads ftw lol. I have always used ti nails, never felt a reason to switch. My buddy has a quartz hood or whatever you call it and I am not a fan, talk about funny taste lol. that could have easily just been his dirty ass rig. But I just bought an enail little over a week ago and has to buy a nail for it. Went with the ti again, this one is fully adjustable which was the major selling point, the ceramic didnt look like it would fit my rig well.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 27, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I know some old heads that bare the scars of the hot knife
> 
> Might grab a couple thanks for the tips, thnk I'll try a ceramic and a quarts, I don't like the idea of metal... I smoke threw glass because metal tastes like shit.
> 
> ...


Ans yeah metal pipes suck because they get hotter than hell while you are smoking, but since you want the nail hot metal is a pretty solid choice if you are just getting a nail and not a domeless.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 27, 2015)

I recently bought a ceramic nail and I do not like it. It had a really funny taste but maybe I'm just not used to it's heat dissipation or what. I also didn't season it.

I never found ti to be really bad tasting or anything but like Mr. Head I just like glass > metal. Just a simple preference..... even though quartz isn't really glass. Plus I'm a cheap ass and the idea of cheap-o quartz nails just sits better with me than cheap-o ti nails. I'll still dab off my friends ti nail no prob. 

Just jealous of the e-nail.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 27, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> yYeah, I've never had my any of my quartz bowls explode on me and hurtle pieces through the air. I'm not too worried about it.


Well yeah idk what you would be doing to a BOWL to get it that hot lmfao... My favorite chillum is quartz. But them oil rigs are next level hot aren't they? I watched guys hit one once and I was never interested, looks too much like bong hits and i need to stay away from those. I mean these cats were heating shit up with a proper blow torch... EDIT: my chillum is already 'bleeding' when I got it it was perfect, now it has a hairline crack that has slooooowly stained with resin. Its not going to last forever


----------



## Mr.Head (May 27, 2015)

I've been smoking bongs since I was 15 it's my preferred method of smoking. Ever since my first bong hit made me say "woh fuck" I was hooked  

We used to make all sorts of messed up shit back in the day, lungs out of a 2 liter pop bottle and a plastic bag, buckets with a 2 liter and a 2 gallon bucket. All sorts of wacky home made bongs and pipes out of stupid shit that could probably give us cancer.

Those lungs and buckets.... those things would fuck you up royally.


----------



## COGrown (May 27, 2015)

I am surprised these are still available:


> • *Dragon's Blood* (Hawaiian Sativa × '88 G13/HP)
> --
> i have been working on a secret project for a few years, not trying to be sneaky, just wanted to make sure i could pull it off before i spilled the beans. I’m about 75% done and things are going very well. its a new male, a male that brings with it a unique genetic marker. the male and its progeny bleed a dark red/violet high brix sap that resembles blood, along with a very different terpene signature and a beautiful uplifting high. originaly i called it just blood, but to not confuse people with the old Hawaiian sativa of the same name, i renamed the line dragons blood after the dark aromatic tree sap used by magians to ward of negative energies and infuse the work space with positive vibes. the line is based off a unique individual from the pipeline hashplant seeds, i sprouted all 23, and one plant had the red trait, I’m thinking it has hawiian blood ancestry deep in its genetics or it was crossed pollinated by the blood. the line dates from the mid nineties, and was bred by a kind soul with deep roots in islands cannabis heritage, he’s no longer with us but will live on through the seeds. in order to isolate the traits in blood specimen i took a pipeline male and crossed it to the blood, then grew out 33 of those looking for the blood trait, about 30% had the trait. i then took those plants and open pollinated them. the next wave had 50% blood traits. repeat the process, now were up to 70%. f1 hybrids with the line are showing a 50% blood traits. blood expressing hybrids of hybrids are showing 0% blood traits with a limited experiment of only 6 seeds. i think one more ix of the line and it will be pretty dominate, I’m hoping not so dominate that it takes over, the deadly g inbreeding taught me that further is not always better, its about balance and synergy. I’ve grown out the dragons blood hashplant (dragons blood f2 x 88g13hp) twice, she’s a beautiful frosty beauty, with that refreshing effect on the mind, body, and soul. testers with the f3 males are ready, and f4s will be popped soon. I’m not sure if i want the trait to stay within the f1’s and initial hybrid outcrosses or be dominate enough to move more freely into the greater gene pool.
> the applications are novel and vast. put a hundred og’s in the room, not an easy task to tell them apart, but if one bleeds red you know which that one is. you can also link the trait to other traits making breeding easier by selecting for colored sap individuals. starting family lines and lineages from this royal blood pool will offer up endless possibilities. with deep gratitude and love, Its my pleasure to offer up this this true breeding scarlet cannabis treasure line for the community and the future…
> --


I got a pack, ideally I will be inbreeding the ones with the blood trait and then outcrossing a male from those. 
On a totally unrelated note, I'm making some beans soon and once they are finished I would like to send them in to a bank stateside for freebies. The first round is going to be using this Blue Magoo Bx2 male from Dynasty, the male I used is very frosty and has purple flowers, tight nodes, and was the most bushlike out of several branchy males, with a blueberry skunk aroma. The females I have found in the Blue Magoo Bx2 line so far have all been extremely frosty, very low stretch, hard buds, tight nodes, fast finishing, and with great aromas that all have a main smell of blueberry, and then various smells of cream, roses, and hibiscus. Yields have been good despite plant size due to the number of bud sites and the density of the buds. The whole line is very indica dominant. I'll be crossing the male with the Bruce Banner #3 clone, which I'm sure there will be some demand for those,but I'm curious as to what else people would be interested in. For at least personal future use I'll be hitting my Sunshine Daydream cut, the Pinesoul and Queen Mother Goji OG cuts, my Kosher Kush, the Golden Goat clone, and I think that's it for that round, but I might be forgetting some. Would any of those last ones sound like desirable freebies to people?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 27, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I've been smoking bongs since I was 15 it's my preferred method of smoking. Ever since my first bong hit made me say "woh fuck" I was hooked
> 
> We used to make all sorts of messed up shit back in the day, lungs out of a 2 liter pop bottle and a plastic bag, buckets with a 2 liter and a 2 gallon bucket. All sorts of wacky home made bongs and pipes out of stupid shit that could probably give us cancer.
> 
> Those lungs and buckets.... those things would fuck you up royally.


Same here mate... I thought buckets were a local thing lmfao, this things are naaaassssssttttyyyyy.... yeah I was a bong ADDICT. And i mean it literally. Had the withdrawal and everything.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 28, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I am surprised these are still available:
> 
> I got a pack, ideally I will be inbreeding the ones with the blood trait and then outcrossing a male from those.
> On a totally unrelated note, I'm making some beans soon and once they are finished I would like to send them in to a bank stateside for freebies. The first round is going to be using this Blue Magoo Bx2 male from Dynasty, the male I used is very frosty and has purple flowers, tight nodes, and was the most bushlike out of several branchy males, with a blueberry skunk aroma. The females I have found in the Blue Magoo Bx2 line so far have all been extremely frosty, very low stretch, hard buds, tight nodes, fast finishing, and with great aromas that all have a main smell of blueberry, and then various smells of cream, roses, and hibiscus. Yields have been good despite plant size due to the number of bud sites and the density of the buds. The whole line is very indica dominant. I'll be crossing the male with the Bruce Banner #3 clone, which I'm sure there will be some demand for those,but I'm curious as to what else people would be interested in. For at least personal future use I'll be hitting my Sunshine Daydream cut, the Pinesoul and Queen Mother Goji OG cuts, my Kosher Kush, the Golden Goat clone, and I think that's it for that round, but I might be forgetting some. Would any of those last ones sound like desirable freebies to people?


Sounds like some great crosses to me. I just picked up a pack of the Blue Magoo BX2 myself. Your description of it sounds great!


----------



## calicat (May 28, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I am surprised these are still available:
> 
> I got a pack, ideally I will be inbreeding the ones with the blood trait and then outcrossing a male from those.
> On a totally unrelated note, I'm making some beans soon and once they are finished I would like to send them in to a bank stateside for freebies. The first round is going to be using this Blue Magoo Bx2 male from Dynasty, the male I used is very frosty and has purple flowers, tight nodes, and was the most bushlike out of several branchy males, with a blueberry skunk aroma. The females I have found in the Blue Magoo Bx2 line so far have all been extremely frosty, very low stretch, hard buds, tight nodes, fast finishing, and with great aromas that all have a main smell of blueberry, and then various smells of cream, roses, and hibiscus. Yields have been good despite plant size due to the number of bud sites and the density of the buds. The whole line is very indica dominant. I'll be crossing the male with the Bruce Banner #3 clone, which I'm sure there will be some demand for those,but I'm curious as to what else people would be interested in. For at least personal future use I'll be hitting my Sunshine Daydream cut, the Pinesoul and Queen Mother Goji OG cuts, my Kosher Kush, the Golden Goat clone, and I think that's it for that round, but I might be forgetting some. Would any of those last ones sound like desirable freebies to people?


Sick possibilities my man. Hmm how about Co Flo vs your Blue Magoo male for starters. And you dropping them at GLG ?


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 28, 2015)

I like trichomes 

UW Black x '88 g13/hp plant #2
This plant was a pleasure to trim.


----------



## Gonzamokushi (May 28, 2015)

Hi ! i am looking to buy a pack of bodhi seed's and i did some research and i need a powerful smoke..... my options are

Jabba's Stash

Love Triangle

snow leopard

SkyLotus

*Love Dawg*

All are snow lotus male except love dawg....can u pls tell me guys from experience...witch is the most potent / good yielder Thank u


----------



## Gonzamokushi (May 29, 2015)

i don't know they all look so good .....dunno what to pick


----------



## natro.hydro (May 29, 2015)

Gonzamokushi said:


> Hi ! i am looking to buy a pack of bodhi seed's and i did some research and i need a powerful smoke..... my options are
> 
> Jabba's Stash
> 
> ...


That last one u listed is actually love triangle x appalaicha, so that might narrow it down a little. I have limited experience with bodhi in general but even more limited experience with the appy crosses since I only got 1 female each from the 4 seeds of both golden triangle and lucky charms I started.

When I asked for recommendations people told me to get appy crosses because the male was lost so they re limited remaining and they yield a little better than the snow lotus crosses. It also depends on your personal tastes, I prefer funkier strains so I preferred the smoke from the golden triangle.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 29, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> ...and they yield a little better than the snow lotus crosses..


I have pretty limited experience with Bodhi gear too, but so far I'm finding that the two Snow Lotus crosses I've grown (Dream Lotus and Gogi OG) yield better than the two Appy crosses I've grown (SSDD and Blood Orange). Small sample size, but that's been my experience. None of them yield poorly though.


----------



## v.s one (May 29, 2015)

Terminator by bodhi aka goji og.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 29, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> a lot of my organic grown meds seem to have that black licorice note, i'm trying to figure out why multiple strains I've grown have that note. First noticed it on my grape stomper OG's. It's also apparent in Synergy and Orange Kush


I've seen it in the Zamaldelica I grew. I've heard Durban has a lot of licorice phenotypes. Malawai as well.

As far as buckets go. Day enders. I did almost exclusively buckets for like 2 years and my lungs paid a price for that.. 

Now I'm on the vaporizers with the odd sublimator dab and bong rip. Roll up a big joint now and then too, but not too often.

@D_Urbmon - taking that Rosintech further. You can use a commercial T-shirt press to up your production significantly. There's a video of the process done by some of the guys from the Cannabis Culture HQ/Vancouver Seed Bank showing their progress with the technique... seems like it would take a small assembly line to really do it on a large scale efficiently and quickly. Definitely time consuming but an awesome process IMO.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 29, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I've seen it in the Zamaldelica I grew. I've heard Durban has a lot of licorice phenotypes. Malawai as well.
> 
> As far as buckets go. Day enders. I did almost exclusively buckets for like 2 years and my lungs paid a price for that..
> 
> ...


Lol I watched that video a while ago.... I want that hour of my life back lol. They could have edited it down to 15mins and it wouldnt have lost anything imo


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 29, 2015)

Johnny B's video's can be quite painful to watch. 

i seen that video. I seen soilgrown do a demonstration in a couple minutes on hash church too.


and breeder steve has some super cool posts on IG about different potential rosin techs, and sending clones in artificial seed pods and other cool stuff.


----------



## joeypotseed (May 31, 2015)

2 Super Silver Haze F4 x Big Sur Holy Bud males


----------



## joeypotseed (May 31, 2015)

2 Dragon Fruit Males


----------



## joeypotseed (May 31, 2015)

2 Big Sur Holy Bud x Goji Og f3

I am digging the big tall purple stem pheno. No particular smells that I can recognize


----------



## joeypotseed (May 31, 2015)

My only super silver haze f4 x big sur holy bud female. She just showed sex on friday


----------



## joeypotseed (May 31, 2015)

Sunshine Daydream x Blackberry Lotus F2 ( Berry Nightmare) day 55


----------



## joeypotseed (May 31, 2015)

Cherry Hashplant day 50 extreme cherries and hash smells


----------



## joeypotseed (May 31, 2015)

Sunshine Daydream x Blueberry Hill Day 50 nice blueberry funky fire smells


----------



## calicat (Jun 1, 2015)

Your awesome pictures keep crashing my android Joey lol. Cool name on your cross btw. I am glad to read that the Cherry Hashplant was appropriately named cannot wait to go through my stash of that creation. Most likely in 2017 realistically lol. Oh and gotta a question for you. I have seen that reflective material at our local hard.ware store but did not examine it thoroughly. I just know it comes as thick insulating sheets. Are those made of mylar or foylon? Thanks in advance.


----------



## joeypotseed (Jun 1, 2015)

calicat said:


> Your awesome pictures keep crashing my android Joey lol. Cool name on your cross btw. I am glad to read that the Cherry Hashplant was appropriately named cannot wait to go through my stash of that creation. Most likely in 2017 realistically lol. Oh and gotta a question for you. I have seen that reflective material at our local hard.ware store but did not examine it thoroughly. I just know it comes as thick insulating sheets. Are those made of mylar or foylon? Thanks in advance.


I am not exactly sure what it's made of. I saw it at Lowes when I was building my grow area and it appeared the same as those mylar car reflectors so I figured it wouldnt hurt. Whatever it is it can reflect a lot of damaging light to your eyes so I always make sure I wear my sunglasses. I use a car reflector for a car windshield for my males and it works great for 5 or so dollars. If for some reason you don't want to wait till 2017 for some cherry hashplant then I have some f2's with your name on them.they came from 2 different males and 2 females.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jun 2, 2015)

@joeypotseed , That berry nightmare is frosted to the tits brotha! Nice job! Definitely reminds me of the SSDD. I'll cry when my jars of her run dry..


----------



## joeypotseed (Jun 2, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> @joeypotseed , That berry nightmare is frosted to the tits brotha! Nice job! Definitely reminds me of the SSDD. I'll cry when my jars of her run dry..


I didn't do anything other than the love connection and putting her in soil and watering her. It's all Bodhi's work. I wish Bodhi would let me send him some f2's to grow out


----------



## calicat (Jun 2, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I am not exactly sure what it's made of. I saw it at Lowes when I was building my grow area and it appeared the same as those mylar car reflectors so I figured it wouldnt hurt. Whatever it is it can reflect a lot of damaging light to your eyes so I always make sure I wear my sunglasses. I use a car reflector for a car windshield for my males and it works great for 5 or so dollars. If for some reason you don't want to wait till 2017 for some cherry hashplant then I have some f2's with your name on them.they came from 2 different males and 2 females.


That is quite kind of you. Me personally If I cannot crack a fellow farmer's work ASAP then I do not accept it. I hope you are not offended by that statement. BTW I like that 5 dollar trick of yours. I love ghetto ingenuity hehehe.


----------



## calicat (Jun 2, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I didn't do anything other than the love connection and putting her in soil and watering her. It's all Bodhi's work. I wish Bodhi would let me send him some f2's to grow out


Sorry broski can not multi quote lol. But since you test for B ( I hope my assumption is not incorrect) just email him about it and go from there. I disagree with your statement. Yes he did start it but you are taking it further which he does encourage. You are honoring his hard work through your hard work ... a great symbiotic relationship of commercial breeder and farmer.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 2, 2015)

Just sent request for svoc's available bodhi. I got his hash plant cross on the brain. I had been looking at his cherry hash plant and from Mr.potseeds post, I'm liking the chp even more. I can post up that list when I get it if anyone is interested. Cheers.


----------



## Gonzamokushi (Jun 2, 2015)

I am thinking of buying a pack of *Heaven Mountain - Goji OG (bodhi cut) x Appalachia does anybody have any info on it ? potency maibe ?? or Jabba's Stash - bubba kush x snow lotus can i get a info on this one ? as well potency ? i have money for only 1 pack and i want it to be perfect 

*


----------



## Gonzamokushi (Jun 2, 2015)

or what is most potent strain ??? me and my friends have realy high tolerance


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 2, 2015)

Gonzamokushi said:


> or what is most potent strain ??? me and my friends have realy high tolerance


A lot of us cats here on RIU have really high tolerances.

I think any of those will do you right.


----------



## joeypotseed (Jun 2, 2015)

Gonzamokushi said:


> I am thinking of buying a pack of *Heaven Mountain - Goji OG (bodhi cut) x Appalachia does anybody have any info on it ? potency maibe ?? or Jabba's Stash - bubba kush x snow lotus can i get a info on this one ? as well potency ? i have money for only 1 pack and i want it to be perfect
> *


Heaven Mountain is one of the strongest strains I've ever had. It took me 2 months to build up enough tolerance to smoke it and I smoke 10 to 20 times a day. Scary stuff in a great way


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 2, 2015)

beaver thinks she needs a touch up trim.

off the dry rack into jars.
tighten up trim in a couple of weeks.
sky lotus , pheno #2 , keeper till i find something better in the pack.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 3, 2015)

marshmellow phenos to be found in pura vida or solos stash?


----------



## calicat (Jun 3, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> marshmellow phenos to be found in pura vida or solos stash?


In a sample of Solo's Stash I had was a creamy marshmellow (almost threw me off and I thought it was the 91 Topanga Cut). In the pheno I have been running for Pura Vida is Fruit Loops and Cruzan Vanilla Rum. Back in the day some circles were calling HPK Lucky Charms.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 3, 2015)

calicat said:


> In a sample of Solo's Stash I had was a creamy marshmellow (almost threw me off and I thought it was the 91 Topanga Cut). In the pheno I have been running for Pura Vida is Fruit Loops and Cruzan Vanilla Rum. Back in the day some circles were calling HPK Lucky Charms.


thanks for the info


----------



## Gonzamokushi (Jun 4, 2015)

Any more info on heavenly montain ? pics ?


----------



## Jimsmut (Jun 4, 2015)

Ultimately, out of all of the excellent phenos I got to choose from the wookie x G13/HP test, this one is my favorite. While the others have a variety of citrus, this one has a more complex aroma that includes some sour, lavender, and coniferous trees...this comes through beautifully in the flavor with some very nice juniper/ spruce notes added in the smoke. Very unique and strong terpenes in this one....

I am trying a few phenos outside, because they finished very rapidly for me, and so far they are responding very well...
 
The smoke on this, again, is like a stronger Urkle. Very nice euphoria encouraging socialization and relaxation, strong initial (almost a bit of anxiety, presumably from a good amount of thc), with a very clear and functional aspect. Paired with some margaritas and good company it was party time, but it will very often encourage me to go to bed earlier than expected...Highly recommended if this gets a release!


----------



## ActionHanks (Jun 4, 2015)

Alright guys, who has the scoop on the Dank Sinatra drop? SVOC is supposed to be hosting a few of these, but I dont trust that I'll get what i order. Anywhere else these might end up for sale?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 4, 2015)

Looks Killer Jimsmut!


----------



## joeypotseed (Jun 4, 2015)

Popped 8 Jahruba's the other day they are now in some soil. They will be outdoor plants. Hopefully they will help me combat the humidity this year.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 4, 2015)

Currently sitting on packs of Dream Beaver and Jabba's Stash. I'm probably going to buy a couple more packs of Bodhi here soon though. Looking for something with an uplifting "sativa" type high, excellent resin production for dry sift/water hash, and preferably a very interesting flavor profile. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 4, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Currently sitting on packs of Dream Beaver and Jabba's Stash. I'm probably going to buy a couple more packs of Bodhi here soon though. Looking for something with an uplifting "sativa" type high, excellent resin production for dry sift/water hash, and preferably a very interesting flavor profile.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Gogi OG might fit your needs. The one I found has an incredible tart strawberry smell/flavor and is definitely on the sativa end of the spectrum.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Gogi OG might fit your needs. The one I found has an incredible tart strawberry smell/flavor and is definitely on the sativa end of the spectrum.


Is Goji usually sold out?

I'm gonna have to see if MY DUDE Jack at the Vault UK can source me some selections. He's a solid dude.

*edit* nice vault UK has em in stock.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 4, 2015)

Any more suggestions? I know everyone loves the SSDD but I doubt I can get my hands on a pack. I'll be sending cash in the mail wherever I order from.


----------



## ActionHanks (Jun 4, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Any more suggestions? I know everyone loves the SSDD but I doubt I can get my hands on a pack. I'll be sending cash in the mail wherever I order from.


SSDD is not very sativa smoke at all, its warm and upflifting, but definitely some lazy bud. Makes me feel like im at the beach


----------



## Joedank (Jun 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Gogi OG might fit your needs. The one I found has an incredible tart strawberry smell/flavor and is definitely on the sativa end of the spectrum.


just picked up a clone of gogi cuz i could never find a pac.mang... might just put her in a 100gallons outside for some freash frozen bubble solventless revolution


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 4, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Any more suggestions? I know everyone loves the SSDD but I doubt I can get my hands on a pack. I'll be sending cash in the mail wherever I order from.


Dude no joke, the hashplant series seems to be aptly named. The blueberry hashplant I grew is by far one of the best for amount of dry sift collected from trimming that I have had the pleasure of growing. I kinda wanna get cherry hashplant now that I know cherry notes can be tasted in some phenos. Not much for fruit scents but I love cherry.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 4, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Any more suggestions? I know everyone loves the SSDD but I doubt I can get my hands on a pack. I'll be sending cash in the mail wherever I order from.


I think cannazon still has sunshine daydream in stock. I was just thinking about orderin a pack there versus hoping svoc blesses me with them.


----------



## Gonzamokushi (Jun 5, 2015)

do u guys have any info on the "tranquil elephantizer remix - 88 g13/hashplant f3 (deadly g) x snow lotus.......yield potency pics ? i head it's preaty love making )


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 6, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I think cannazon still has sunshine daydream in stock. I was just thinking about orderin a pack there versus hoping svoc blesses me with them.


Midweeksong does too.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Midweeksong does too.


Thanks James, another good assist. I just scored some goji og instead of the ssdd. I've wanted to get a good og and figured I'd start with this one. I almost went with the aloha grape stomper from ggg but I already have some hazeman's grape 13 and my bro has grape stomper og, so I think I have the grape flavor assured. Cheers man and good looking out as always.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 6, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Is Goji usually sold out?
> 
> I'm gonna have to see if MY DUDE Jack at the Vault UK can source me some selections. He's a solid dude.
> 
> *edit* nice vault UK has em in stock.


Just got a pack Goji at midweek song.


----------



## resinhead (Jun 6, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just got a pack Goji at midweek song.



Looks like you got the last pack


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 6, 2015)

resinhead said:


> Looks like you got the last pack


Damn, I hope I get it and not an email saying pick something else. LOL. Sorry I snagged the last pack and then told people to check it out. I guess I got lucky on this one. Cheers man.


----------



## MarWan (Jun 6, 2015)

https://seaofseeds.com/goji-og
they have goji og


----------



## joeypotseed (Jun 6, 2015)

Just sent in my request for new testers I chose:
Lemon Thai x dragons blood
Pipeline hp x pre 98 bubba
Apollo11Genius x Cali O
Og Nepali x Goji F3
Cali Yo V2


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 6, 2015)

Pulling the urkle / snow lotus #9 bodhi tester because of herm issues. It seeded a branch of the sfv og and I got to really looking and there the bananas were well hidden in the buds. I have a buddy up here going to give it a go and I will try it once more to rule out any external factors. I still have one more female that made the trip to Oregon with me. Sucks as it has a beautiful grape smell


----------



## Gonzamokushi (Jun 7, 2015)

what is the diference in potency ????? Goji og or Heaven montain Goji Goji OG (bodhi cut) x Appalchia ??? isan't heaven montain better ?


----------



## Gonzamokushi (Jun 7, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Just sent in my request for new testers I chose:
> Lemon Thai x dragons blood
> Pipeline hp x pre 98 bubba
> Apollo11Genius x Cali O
> ...


Where did u reply for testers ????


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 7, 2015)

just got some feedback from a client about the sky lotus :

me : "thanks for stopping by how was that?"

buddy : "that is some true dankness".

love it when the people are happy with the end product. good genetics makes it easy for the grower to find nice plants to please clients. & nice plants ultimately have good all-round appeal and please me (the grower). while sky lotus has a not so recognizable name, the herb speaks for itself.

i need to check out a few crosses w/ appy. the mountain one i think. need to do a little research.

slap your ganny for those apollo11 x cali o testers!


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 7, 2015)

i can't wait to pop my sunshine daydream and prayer tower  just gotta make a lil room 
after flipping through countless pages of this thread i know some amazing medicine is in store! 

wish i had a larger space, but after this harvest I'm considering using most of my closet for seedlings, clones , and early veg 
with my main veg and flower area still downstairs in the garage 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all !


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 7, 2015)

Gonzamokushi said:


> what is the diference in potency ????? Goji og or Heaven montain Goji Goji OG (bodhi cut) x Appalchia ??? isan't heaven montain better ?


I haven't grown heaven mountain but the Gogi pheno I ran for a while was stupid potent. Almost got me too high (is there such a thing?)! It was sativa, so it couldn't be smoked before bed or to chill, but when I smoked it during the day I was full on retarded. Couldn't think straight, very scatter brained, couldn't spell Bob backwards, etc. and it smelled liked a Strawberry dipped in Ann Hathaway's vagina.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I haven't grown heaven mountain but the Gogi pheno I ran for a while was stupid potent. Almost got me too high (is there such a thing?)! It was sativa, so it couldn't be smoked before bed or to chill, but when I smoked it during the day I was full on retarded. Couldn't think straight, very scatter brained, couldn't spell Bob backwards, etc. and it smelled liked a Strawberry dipped in Ann Hathaway's vagina.


Sounds like my pheno of power kush. I had recently went back to college in 2012 when I first grew the PK freebie from the tude and before the kush I was smoking grape god mainly. My papers went from only taking like 3-4 hours to write while high on the god to taking a couple days while high on the kush. I'd get side tracked or completely forget my whole argument or phase of thought. Unfortunately everyone loved it so I was stuck growing it for awhile, which meant smoking it for way to long. Hopefully I find a chiller pheno out of my gojis. Cheers.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 7, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sounds like my pheno of power kush. I had recently went back to college in 2012 when I first grew the PK freebie from the tude and before the kush I was smoking grape god mainly. My papers went from only taking like 3-4 hours to write while high on the god to taking a couple days while high on the kush. I'd get side tracked or completely forget my whole argument or phase of thought. Unfortunately everyone loved it so I was stuck growing it for awhile, which meant smoking it for way to long. Hopefully I find a chiller pheno out of my gojis. Cheers.


Haha! I feel ya. There are more chill expressions to be found. I ended up with 4 females iirc, and the others weren't as stupefying. I kept this one around strictly for the smell alone (amazing) and didnt realize how strong it was until I had committed to it and killed off the others. Definitely some variation to the line.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 8, 2015)

Gonzamokushi said:


> Where did u reply for testers ????


He is one of the old crew he will get mails about tests before it all goes public... ONLY proven testers get to work with the Dragon Blood lines... Should be open tests announced soon.


----------



## joeypotseed (Jun 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> He is one of the old crew he will get mails about tests before it all goes public... ONLY proven testers get to work with the Dragon Blood lines... Should be open tests announced soon.


I hope Bodhi see's me fit for duty for the Dragons blood x lemon thai!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 8, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I hope Bodhi see's me fit for duty for the Dragons blood x lemon thai!


You'd have my vote based upon all of the pics and descriptions you put up!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm interested in the Chocolate Trip crosses. I wanna do some work with it and make some chocolatey crosses. I have to turn my report in for the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp. Will see what will be next from this great breeder


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm interested in the Chocolate Trip crosses. I wanna do some work with it and make some chocolatey crosses. I have to turn my report in for the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp. Will see what will be next from this great breeder


I've been meaning to give an update on my Headtrip. Everyone that's tried it has had a hard time pinpointing the flavor, they just say it's a sweet flavor.

I noticed the chocolate flavor on accident. I brushed my teeth and used a minty mouth wash then went and took a rip, the flavor was unmistakable mint chocolate, like I had eaten a peppermint paddy. My brother was having a hard time describing the flavor until I had him try a mint and then he was also saying he tasted chocolate (without knowing that this is supposed to be a chocolate strain)

I'm thinking that chocolate is kind of an odd flavor to find in weed so people have a hard time identifying it when they come across it.


----------



## joeypotseed (Jun 8, 2015)

Chopped some Cherry Hashplant today. I chopped her around 60 days. I took her down because I saw about a 50/50 amber to cloudy thrichrome ratio, even though she didn't look ready by the pistils. She smells incredible though. Deep Cherry Sap or Cherry syrup and PINE! There is some hash in the background of the Pine but not as much as I've seen before. All organic rock hard buds!


----------



## joeypotseed (Jun 8, 2015)

Here is some Synergy and Snowqeen. Snowqueen is on top and more Indica looking than the 2 synergy on the bottom. Check out the mutant synergy. I haven't seen this mutation before. Smells dank from the stem rub so why throw it away? These plants are vegging outside getting ready to get thrown in with some more Synergy and Snowqueen that I threw in the flower today. I plan to cross Snowqeen and Synergy and I plan to name the line Jon Snow from Game of thrones. Soft and feminine compared to most, yet some of the best out there.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 10, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I hope Bodhi see's me fit for duty for the Dragons blood x lemon thai!


Yeah dude you are always crushing it. Max respect.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 10, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Here is some Synergy and Snowqeen. Snowqueen is on top and more Indica looking than the 2 synergy on the bottom. Check out the mutant synergy. I haven't seen this mutation before. Smells dank from the stem rub so why throw it away? These plants are vegging outside getting ready to get thrown in with some more Synergy and Snowqueen that I threw in the flower today. I plan to cross Snowqeen and Synergy and I plan to name the line Jon Snow from Game of thrones. Soft and feminine compared to most, yet some of the best out there. View attachment 3436663View attachment 3436665


Got unreal results from the Synergy F2's. My favorite is something I have been trying to find FOREVER if the smells translate to flavor: strawberries and fuel  She is still hanging to dry. Pretty uniform as for the rest, a super intense spice and hash smell and flavor, hints of pine, incredibly dank. I loved Synergy from the second they germed so i am having a lot of fun with this little project. Up next, F3's ut gods know there are still many, many, many F2's stock to work through lol. If I end up with semi decent results and meet half my goals I will be extatic. Don't think I have the room to take things too seriously though which sucks. For playing with beans I can see myself usng vast amounts of room lol. This is addictive as all hell.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2015)

I have a cherry diesel in my mix. I would be very interested in trying a Strawberry D. Orange D would be sweet too


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Jun 11, 2015)

Anyone knows if Prayer Tower works well with depression?


----------



## pnwmystery (Jun 11, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Got unreal results from the Synergy F2's. My favorite is something I have been trying to find FOREVER if the smells translate to flavor: strawberries and fuel  She is still hanging to dry. Pretty uniform as for the rest, a super intense spice and hash smell and flavor, hints of pine, incredibly dank. I loved Synergy from the second they germed so i am having a lot of fun with this little project. Up next, F3's ut gods know there are still many, many, many F2's stock to work through lol. If I end up with semi decent results and meet half my goals I will be extatic. Don't think I have the room to take things too seriously though which sucks. For playing with beans I can see myself usng vast amounts of room lol. This is addictive as all hell.


I was thinking of sprouting these really soon. Thanks for the info! Now I really want to.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have a cherry diesel in my mix. I would be very interested in trying a Strawberry D. Orange D would be sweet too


CHERRY    ccherry diesel O!G can you imagine...


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2015)

It is super fuelly - you need to be a hardcore D fan to like it


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> It is super fuelly - you need to be a hardcore D fan to like it


Thaaaaaattssss me!!!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> It is super fuelly - you need to be a hardcore D fan to like it


I. LIKE. DIESEL.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 11, 2015)

Nonono that's wrong. I LIVE FOR DIESEL. OG can suck it.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2015)

I need to go back and look at my notes and see which cross that was. Probably Jesus OG and Jillanje.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2015)

It was the Maku Tall plant that had the Cherry Diesel smell.

The one labeled tall:




Tall one in this shot:




Last pic before harvest:




Seeds from cross with Maku and Jaki:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 11, 2015)

Some more of the UW Black x 88 g13/hp


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 11, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Some more of the UW Black x 88 g13/hp
> 
> View attachment 3438375
> 
> ...


beautiful flowers man , looks like it snowed on them the trichs are great! 

love this thread amazing plants people got going  

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all !


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 11, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Some more of the UW Black x 88 g13/hp
> 
> View attachment 3438375
> 
> ...


What kind of camera are you using? These HP crosses are looking really nice.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 11, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> What kind of camera are you using? These HP crosses are looking really nice.


Just using an average old handheld fujifilm finepix z20fd. and it's pink to boot


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 11, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Just using an average old handheld fujifilm finepix z20fd. and it's pink to boot


Still beats the shit out of an Iphone camera that's for sure. I can't get my phone to focus anywhere near that well.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 13, 2015)

I posted this on Breedbay, I'm going to copy past it for y'all. reports on the tester strains.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've been really really enjoying these herbs and so has some of my family. I've sampled each plant separately for the first half of the day the past 10 or so days.

I'll start with the A35. A pleasure to grow. She gave me no problems being the novice that I am but requires support after week 6 on some of the plants. I didn't find a single banana or ball sack on any of these plants during growth or trimming.

There's not a whole lot of variation between the plants in each strain in regards to flavor and high. despite there being obvious visual differences, I couldn't tell them apart in the jars.

I'm finding the A35 to be a great daytime smoke. I get a nice effect in the head. Imagine if you could feel a beam of energy connecting your temples running inside your head. It's great. To me it's a quite distinct and consistent effect. Potency is not too strong yet not too weak. It's not a strain you want to smoke to get facewrecked and fall asleep. Very little burnout. The taste and smell is amazing but the flowers just aren't that pretty and they were a little difficult to trim compared to some strains. It's not about the strength or look though, it's about the vibrations and this herb has a great vibe. I get a fairly strong presence of black licorice in my vaporizer but my smoker combustion family members don't report the same thing. One of the plants had an underlying but noticeable sweet smell once I would crush the flowers, more akin to the UW flavor/aroma. Possibly traits of the dad?

No shortage of trichomes and super sticky. I had fun picking through the flowers extracting the seeds. I'm very excited to make ice water hash with this strain because of the flavor/aroma profile.


------------------------------------------------------------------------



Here's the UW Black x 88 g13/hp. She seemed quite easy to grow as well giving me no serious problems along the way. They all produced wonderful fruits. Again, there's not a whole lot of variation between each individual in regards to flavor, potency and effects. The live plants all looked quite similar as well with exception to the one that was a bit taller than the others. 5 specimens isn't a very big number to test. Can't tell the difference in the jars.


I experienced some intersex traits in this strain in both male and female. Out of the 3 males I had a single male that threw out a couple pistils or stigmas? not sure on the correct terminology. The male had 2 pairs of white hairs amongs all the balls and that's it! I also experienced a decent amount of balls on one of the female plants I believe around week 3 or 4 which I snipped the flowers in that region off. Upon trimming the dried flowers I found quite a few more male flowers tucked away and some selfed seeds on that same plant. I also found a couple random banana ballsacks on lower larfy nugs in a couple of the other ladies. I'll report back if I experience the same thing with the flowering clones.


The smell on this cross is delicious! EXTREME and I mean EXTREME sweetness with some kind of mild fruity not-orange creamsicle but creamsicle aftersmell. Very hard for me to describe. I can't pinpoint exactly what it is. I have a sweet tooth so it's almost aromatheraputic burping the jars.




Strangely though it doesn't carry over into flavor very much. The taste in the vape is rather not noticeable?

The flowers are absolutely beautiful. The smell coupled with the appearance, it has mega bag appeal to me. They are covered in nice big juicy capitate stalked trichomes! Every millimeter of it. This will be killer for making hash. I hope the flavor carries over a bit stronger in the hash.

How to describe the high? It's not overly complex. No strange effects which are blatantly obvious or anything but it's definitely potent. Not like knock me out vegetable on the couch powerful but I found myself going down for naps around 3-4 pm on my UW x 88 g13/hp sampling days which would usually start between 8-10 am. Decreased focus. Increased appetite stimulation I had the munchies like a mothafucka!




I think each day on that strain I ended up going to the grocery and buying a small box of my shitty vegan gluten free chocolate chip quinoa cookies. bahahahaha.

I'm quite sad I didn't make seeds with this strain so I could try growing out the progeny. I collected pollen from all of the males but I didn't freeze it. I could try pollinating the clones but not sure if it's still viable.

picture time!


----------



## undercovergrow (Jun 13, 2015)

really nice report @D_Urbmon both sound like something i'd like to try out but i'll pass on the UWB just 'cause i don't need a strain that produces munchies to that degree!  great self control you only walked out each day with your pack of cookies


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 13, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> really nice report @D_Urbmon both sound like something i'd like to try out but i'll pass on the UWB just 'cause i don't need a strain that produces munchies to that degree!  great self control you only walked out each day with your pack of cookies


Haha thanks! aside from the munchies it may need to be further worked in regards to the intersex traits.

I'd still probably grow it again though even as is.


----------



## francy420 (Jun 13, 2015)

Alright I have been following this thread for a while wondering about this Bohdi. Everything I have seen so far from him looks fucking amazing. And with some coaxing from Brother Urbmon I am finally pulling the trigger. I am a connisuer grower and hash smoker. Almost my whole garden gets spun into bubble or bounced into dry sift so keep that in mind. I have narrowed my strain selection down to a handful, but want some of your guys feedback. I am def going with the Tranquil Elephantizer remix, but then can't decide between Snow Leopard, Red eye jedi, Cherry Hahsplant, and Mothers Milk. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 13, 2015)

francy420 said:


> Alright I have been following this thread for a while wondering about this Bohdi. Everything I have seen so far from him looks fucking amazing. And with some coaxing from Brother Urbmon I am finally pulling the trigger. I am a connisuer grower and hash smoker. Almost my whole garden gets spun into bubble or bounced into dry sift so keep that in mind. I have narrowed my strain selection down to a handful, but want some of your guys feedback. I am def going with the Tranquil Elephantizer remix, but then can't decide between Snow Leopard, Red eye jedi, Cherry Hahsplant, and Mothers Milk. Any feedback is appreciated.


Hey francy bro glad to see you in here!   I'd go with the Mothers Milk simply because the Appalachia dad is no longer.

Anyone know the lineage of Red Eye Jedi? Sure is a cool name.  



----------------------------------------------


I took more pictures of the A35 as the ones I took earlier didn't do it justice. I'll admit though I had to give a 2nd manicure.


----------



## francy420 (Jun 13, 2015)

Fucking diamonds


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 13, 2015)

I think I found the lineage to Redeye Jedi but I'm not 100% sure. - Skywalker OG x '88 g13/hp 

Sounds pretty awesome! I've heard skywalker OG packs quite a punch!


----------



## francy420 (Jun 13, 2015)

I always wanted skywalker Og. I was guessing that was in there. Okay maybe I will just grab 3 pack. Hell I have my own business and that is why I work hard.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 13, 2015)

Red eye jedi is supposed to be skywalker og x deadly g

Or at least what guys on here were sayin it was back on page 95 of this thread.
Looks awesome. D_urb


----------



## torontoke (Jun 13, 2015)

Bodhi must really really love star wars.
I never even noticed it til now lol
Every second strain is star wars.
Think i just decided the next old movie im watching


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 13, 2015)

I wonder if he calls his grow room(s) The Millennium Falcon


he doesn't seem like a Death Star kind of guy.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 13, 2015)

Or he likes his women in gold pampering him in his hut.
Those are great movies.
He needs a c3po strain thats makes you talk gibberish yet u think ur intellectual...


----------



## francy420 (Jun 13, 2015)

^ lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> It was the Maku Tall plant that had the Cherry Diesel smell.
> 
> The one labeled tall:
> 
> ...


You are my kind of fella Mo lol... I will need to PM you some time this week. That bag o beans looks a little fat to me, needs some thinning out. I can help out with that lol...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 13, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Or he likes his women in gold pampering him in his hut.
> Those are great movies.
> He needs a c3po strain thats makes you talk gibberish yet u think ur intellectual...


lol... I bet he loves both. I admit I scratched my head a little when I read 'pampering him in is butt' BUT a second read fixed that lmfao. I know many C3PO's by your description muahahahahahaha EDIT: the last Congoji bean is finishing up. She is pitch black head to toe. Pretty awesome, black weed covered in shiny trichs.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

I have not smoked any of these strains. However, the pictures of the Mother's Milk look outstanding!


----------



## calicat (Jun 14, 2015)

Clone Test Series 1 for Good Medicine ( Clean )...Harlequin Dominant


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 14, 2015)

calicat said:


> View attachment 3440244 View attachment 3440245
> 
> View attachment 3440241 View attachment 3440243
> 
> ...


wow my jaw dropped at the sight of that ! 

love harlequin and most cbd strains not surprised that bodhi chose it for a cross 

can't wait to pop sunshine daydream its driving me nuts wondering what its potential is lol 

and prayer tower lol 

peace, love , and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## calicat (Jun 14, 2015)

Good luck with your B runs Grateful  .


----------



## calicat (Jun 14, 2015)

Angel's Luck..Pollen cross done by my future son in law the Jew. Pedigree is the homogenous phenotype of Lucky Charms crossed to the homogenous phenotype of Angel's Milk. Angel's Milk dominant.


----------



## calicat (Jun 14, 2015)

Lullabye 101. Clone cross of Tangerine Power ( Sin City Seeds ) homogeneous phenotype vs Nepal Indica phenotype of Good Medicine. Tangerine Power leaning.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 14, 2015)

calicat said:


> Good luck with your B runs Grateful  .


thanks brother i appreciate the kind words 

I'm digging the bud porn of yours man 

hopefully I'll have some nice shots soon to share here on RIU 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all !


----------



## calicat (Jun 14, 2015)

Yw broski.
Ty and I cannot wait to view your B wares in the near future  .


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 14, 2015)

I love those trichomes in the sun calicat.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 15, 2015)

breeder steve taking serious shots at Bodhi on IG


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jun 15, 2015)

Quick dry test of dream beaver is even better than I expected. Thanks a lot to the few people in here who recommended that one!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 15, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> breeder steve taking serious shots at Bodhi on IG


I read through the comments. Sounds like he has been set straight and just kinda lumped bodhi in because of his blockhead bx strain. Although I will say that whole post was disheartening... dude seems a little compulsive to just be putting people he has never talked to about this Issue on blast through ig....
Looks like @strayfox gear set him right tho


----------



## COGrown (Jun 15, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I read through the comments. Sounds like he has been set straight and just kinda lumped bodhi in because of his blockhead bx strain. Although I will say that whole post was disheartening... dude seems a little compulsive to just be putting people he has never talked to about this Issue on blast through ig....
> Looks like @strayfox gear set him right tho


The key part is the post from breed bay several weeks ago where bodhi says he won't be releasing any more blockhead bx now that Steve is back in the game. The whole thing was a non-issue to begin with.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 15, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I read through the comments. Sounds like he has been set straight and just kinda lumped bodhi in because of his blockhead bx strain. Although I will say that whole post was disheartening... dude seems a little compulsive to just be putting people he has never talked to about this Issue on blast through ig....
> Looks like @strayfox gear set him right tho


My thoughts exactly. Very surprised the dude took to calling shots publicly instead of trying to contact Bodhi. I don't know much about the guy other than that he's a Canadian Legend and a friend of my teacher from afar(Bubbleman).


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 15, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> Quick dry test of dream beaver is even better than I expected. Thanks a lot to the few people in here who recommended that one!


Any chance I could request some pictures. I been sitting on a pack of Dream Beavers for a while. Contemplating grabbing a 2nd or 3rd pack while it's still around since people speak highly of it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 15, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> Quick dry test of dream beaver is even better than I expected. Thanks a lot to the few people in here who recommended that one!


Spread the good word! I honestly believe EVERY toker absolutely deserves to run something as deeply satisfying as the Dream Beaver. I have nothing but praise and fondness for all her phenotypes. Can you tell me a bit about the flavors you got from that? Hashy or fruity? Or did you get that weird chai tea pheno yum yum yum yum....?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 15, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Any chance I could request some pictures. I been sitting on a pack of Dream Beavers for a while. Contemplating grabbing a 2nd or 3rd pack while it's still around since people speak highly of it.


I am on mobile so linking is a pain in the ass, but the first pics in my Breedbay gallery are mostly Beaver shots. Fresh hairy Beaver, dry shaven Beaver, even an outdoor Beaver pic.


----------



## Joedank (Jun 15, 2015)

if any of y'all have smoked blockhead ... you would just thank god steve is letting his seeds out again...
ALL plant breeders need thick skin . everything said about a cross is a crtique... like being a chef . we can see the real ones from afar. dude has his eye on the BEST not the most $$


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 15, 2015)

Does blockhead make you feel like your have a big block of a head?


DK mode goldeneye 007?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 15, 2015)

Ya know that feeling when you're high as fuck in a public place and you feel like people are watching you and like you're walking funny and kind of bobble headed but you know you're not walking funny at all?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 15, 2015)

my girl gets pist when im high in public,which is every time. i act a fool!

i just realized i troll people in real life....LOL shits awesome


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 15, 2015)

Got my goji today. Ordered on the 6th, so 10 days turn around from midweek song. Not bad at all.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jun 15, 2015)

Got inspired by the Synergy F2 feedback a couple days ago and put 3 beans into rockwool (alongside 3x Cheech Wizards and 3x Tiger Mountains).


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 15, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Got inspired by the Synergy F2 feedback a couple days ago and put 3 beans into rockwool (alongside 3x Cheech Wizards and 3x Tiger Mountains).


Tiger Mountain? Sounds nice. Never seen that one any info?


----------



## pnwmystery (Jun 15, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Tiger Mountain? Sounds nice. Never seen that one any info?


Tigermelon x Appalachia. I was trying to get Snow Leopard and didn't notice It was in stock at SVCA so I got it's sister lol. Should be fun either way!


----------



## Joedank (Jun 15, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Does blockhead make you feel like your have a big block of a head?
> 
> 
> DK mode goldeneye 007?
> ...


kinda lol... its one of the few with no "celiing" i got so fucking high then higher then bam sleep


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 15, 2015)

That sounds like something I could use in my life


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 15, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Got my goji today. Ordered on the 6th, so 10 days turn around from midweek song. Not bad at all.View attachment 3440819


Took same time for me when I got my SSDD from them. Would def order again as I like them a better than Attitude cuz they still take my master card lol. I need to get that Goji myself


----------



## joeypotseed (Jun 15, 2015)

6 Baby Jahruba,s getting ready for an outdoor adventure 
2 Sunshine Daydreams getting ready for the outdoor ride also


----------



## joeypotseed (Jun 15, 2015)

Just got my testers in!!!!! Dragons Blood x Lemon Thai and Pipeline HP x Bubba


----------



## joeypotseed (Jun 15, 2015)

Here is some Synergy and Snowqueen getting ready to get planted outside. Snowqueen is the first pic Synergy is the 2nd


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Took same time for me when I got my SSDD from them. Would def order again as I like them a better than Attitude cuz they still take my master card lol. I need to get that Goji myself


Maybe we'll make a clone trade, some goji for some ssdd.  

Cheers and good growing.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 16, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Got inspired by the Synergy F2 feedback a couple days ago and put 3 beans into rockwool (alongside 3x Cheech Wizards and 3x Tiger Mountains).


The F2's are murder. I am almost scared of smoking it. Seriously I won't drive after a blunt.


----------



## genuity (Jun 16, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> The F2's are murder. I am almost scared of smoking it. Seriously I won't drive after a blunt.


I'm popping synergy next


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 16, 2015)

hey mon, any advice as to where i can grab some bodhi gear, im ready........just so you see im serious and not trolling here's the current line-up  Wanted to make sure i could do those bodhi genetics justice. I'm pretty sure im ready now.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 16, 2015)

Seems like Seed Vault of California is one of the preferred places to order Bodhi from. Good freebies and lots of selections that don't pop up just everywhere.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'm popping synergy next


It is a masterpiece. In your hands, wowowowowow....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 18, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> hey mon, any advice as to where i can grab some bodhi gear, im ready........just so you see im serious and not trolling here's the current line-up View attachment 3441315 View attachment 3441316Wanted to make sure i could do those bodhi genetics justice. I'm pretty sure im ready now.


Good to see you around again. SVC is the most reliable and has the best stock list. Good prices too IMO


----------



## eyes (Jun 18, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> breeder steve taking serious shots at Bodhi on IG


 I wouldnt mind reading it. Do you have a link to it?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 18, 2015)

eyes said:


> I wouldnt mind reading it. Do you have a link to it?


It has calmed down now, still not sure if steve ever reached out to bodhi to settle this finally though.
https://instagram.com/p/37sAALBAJN/


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> It has calmed down now, still not sure if steve ever reached out to bodhi to settle this finally though.
> https://instagram.com/p/37sAALBAJN/


Huh. That was interesting. I don't know what to make of all that, but I'm one of those guys that had never even heard of "Breeder Steve" until Bodhi credited him in his sweet skunk crosses.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 18, 2015)

Natro beat me to it 

I try not to form an opinion on these kind of things but I will tell you that post has me paranoid as fuck and not trusting seed re-sellers one bit! I actually contemplated buying some Spice of Life from HempDepot but by the sounds of that post they are 100% absolutely not authentic. 

Always been a big fan of breeder direct options but now I really am! Wish we could buy packs directly from Bodhi.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Huh. That was interesting. I don't know what to make of all that, but I'm one of those guys that had never even heard of "Breeder Steve" until Bodhi credited him in his sweet skunk crosses.


Thats pretty mich exactly what I said lol. 
@D_Urbmon I am with you on the breeder direct shipping. One of the reasons I want Bank of Gage be back up because that was as close to direct from breeder except for buying at a cup. You should do me a solid and drop me a pm with that BOG direct buy info, I seem to always miss the sour bubble and never ended up ordering it from svoc


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Natro beat me to it
> 
> I try not to form an opinion on these kind of things but I will tell you that post has me paranoid as fuck and not trusting seed re-sellers one bit! I actually contemplated buying some Spice of Life from HempDepot but by the sounds of that post they are 100% absolutely not authentic.
> 
> Always been a big fan of breeder direct options but now I really am! Wish we could buy packs directly from Bodhi.


I'm surprised to hear that about Hemp Depot. I always considered them to be one of the better seed banks. Hopefully we will see breeders directly selling their wares very soon...


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm surprised to hear that about Hemp Depot. I always considered them to be one of the better seed banks. Hopefully we will see breeders directly selling their wares very soon...


I know gu sells gps direct but after the herm reports on monster cookies stardawg crosses are really my only interest, and after reading all the topdawgseeds gps bs on insta I wont go near tthose.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 18, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Thats pretty mich exactly what I said lol.
> @D_Urbmon I am with you on the breeder direct shipping. One of the reasons I want Bank of Gage be back up because that was as close to direct from breeder except for buying at a cup. You should do me a solid and drop me a pm with that BOG direct buy info, I seem to always miss the sour bubble and never ended up ordering it from svoc


Will do man. 



natro.hydro said:


> I know gu sells gps direct but after the herm reports on monster cookies stardawg crosses are really my only interest, and after reading all the topdawgseeds gps bs on insta I wont go near tthose.


I am still trying to figure out how I feel about greenpoint. I definitely was a victim of hype on that one haha. I had mega hermaphroditism. 4 out of 5 hermed and 2 were so bad they got the chop......... but some great potency found in my Bubba x Monster Cookies that I grew. The high is REALLY NICE but I'm not very fond of grooming through the plants daily to find bananas like a monkey grooming it's mate.


----------



## eyes (Jun 18, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> It has calmed down now, still not sure if steve ever reached out to bodhi to settle this finally though.
> https://instagram.com/p/37sAALBAJN/


thanks for the link- I regard his sweet3 as one of my all time faves. I also grew the original blockheads as well(same breeder). I didnt get the yield out of em but the high people raved. For me sweet 3 had the yield and high all wrapped in one.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 19, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> It has calmed down now, still not sure if steve ever reached out to bodhi to settle this finally though.
> https://instagram.com/p/37sAALBAJN/


Don't quite know what to make of that. Wasting time knocking off gear seems like a manifestation of some severe anger issues to me really. I know for certain I don't want his beans and I am giving away any crosses I have with his gear involved. Why on earth I would want to grow a plant created from hatred I don't know.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 19, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Don't quite know what to make of that wasting time knocking off gear seems like a manifestation of some severe anger issues to me really. I know for certain I don't want his beans and I am giving away any crosses I have with his gear involved. Why on earth I would want to grow a plant created from hatred I don't know.


I will give him that chimera straight up ripped him off on the blockhead, but he did seem pretty worked ip towards bodhi given he never talked to him and he seems to be just mad about the name not the genes in the strain. Phones work both ways as they say I guess, cant put a guy on blast for not contacting you when yiu dont bother to get in contact either.... but I dont really think to poorly of steve even after all this since everyone needs to vent sometimes amd that chimera shit wouod piss me off to


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 19, 2015)

Will post an update for beginning of flower on my red eye jedi later tonight


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 19, 2015)

Karma means Action or To Act... ripping off is ripping off... if somebody steals my car I don't go steal another for myself because i am angry at how fucked up stealing is, all I can say... when in Rome I guess. I just hate how much the seed game is looking like the music biz makes me irritated.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 19, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I know gu sells gps direct but after the herm reports on monster cookies stardawg crosses are really my only interest, and after reading all the topdawgseeds gps bs on insta I wont go near tthose.


I just finished 2 bb3 x mc, and couldn't be more impressed. No problems at all. Pics are in the New Harvest Pics thread.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 19, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Karma means Action or To Act... ripping off is ripping off... if somebody steals my car I don't go steal another for myself because i am angry at how fucked up stealing is, all I can say... when in Rome I guess. I just hate how much the seed game is looking like the music biz makes me irritated.


I guess I didnt take him seriously when he said he was gonna rip off the rip offs. If he was serious then dude has issues but I sincerely doubt an accomplished breeder would take the time to make knock off seeds all to give someone their comeuppace. But you never know, crazier shit happens.
This kinda shit is the reason I fear legalization though. There wont be any more "breeder code of honor" it will "proprietors rights" and copyrights, is it that hard for people to just respect others work?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 19, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Will post an update for beginning of flower on my red eye jedi later tonight


As promised
These first pics are from day 3 of 12/12 (6/13, 12/12 started on 6/10) #1 is the tallest so far, hoping she stops stretching.... She also has the best side branching though by far so she might be a good yielder, she is in the back right. They all seem pretty hungry now that flowering has started, they were such light feeders in veg.
 
 
 
This last photo was just taken tonight, day 9 of 12/12

 
Also you guys ever see some crumble turn white?? My roommate blasted some trim for me last night and after purging it the stuff towards the middle that was thinner in thickness was straight white. I dabbed a little and its smooth but not much flavor as opposed to the stuff surrounding it in this pic.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 20, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I guess I didnt take him seriously when he said he was gonna rip off the rip offs. If he was serious then dude has issues but I sincerely doubt an accomplished breeder would take the time to make knock off seeds all to give someone their comeuppace. But you never know, crazier shit happens.
> This kinda shit is the reason I fear legalization though. There wont be any more "breeder code of honor" it will "proprietors rights" and copyrights, is it that hard for people to just respect others work?


Intellectual property is real. I agree. Not going to try explain that to any body on RIU though. Doesn't need to be legal where you are to register it somewhere else for now. Whomever sets up the first cannabis genetics registry is going to be doing all of us a great service. I do feel however that there is no way to register or respect the intellectual property generated in the underground cannabis scene. Legal guidelines will need to be set up for people to follow just like for music. If i do not register a song I have no claims to it. I need to prove I put the idea in concrete form before any other applicant if there is a dispute. Going to be hard.


----------



## COGrown (Jun 20, 2015)

My laptop ate shit recently and i can't post pics from my phone for some reason, but anyone looking for a good gsc representation should consider some space cake (gsc forum x snow lotus). I only got three girls out of my pack, but two of them have a very strong chocolate mint smell and pretty awesome frost. Also have three strawberry milk (Nepali og x instant karma) ladies, but its too early to tell with them yet.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 20, 2015)

COGrown said:


> My laptop ate shit recently and i can't post pics from my phone for some reason, but anyone looking for a good gsc representation should consider some space cake (gsc forum x snow lotus). I only got three girls out of my pack, but two of them have a very strong chocolate mint smell and pretty awesome frost. Also have three strawberry milk (Nepali og x instant karma) ladies, but its too early to tell with them yet.


wow i got to get me some more bodhi gear and i haven't even started the ones i got lol 

but you can never have too many great beans  

that space cake must be heavenly i loved how the forum cut gsc grew when i ran her outdoors in a soil mix i made last year  so tasty love me some organic headies like that 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 21, 2015)

That Space Cake sounds good, I should have ordered it last month, it's out of stock at SVoC now and not even listed at most places I check.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 21, 2015)

bodhi seeds said:


> i feel really bad that i dont get to visit here that often, but i feel really good that such an amazing collection of charactors keeps this thread filled with laughter, debate, mystery and intrigue, and some really oversized neon green thumbs. i figured since I’m lurking ill answer a few questions from the last couple of pages.
> 
> 
> how i do it:
> ...


I wanted to take this chance to post as i was selected to test the giesel x appy when tsd was around and it shut down before i could post up anything. I regret that i didn't get to finish the indoor because my security was compromised by my brother-in-laws girlfriend who wasn't supposed to know i grew. I lost a lot of excellent genetics because everything had to be gone that day and i couldn't gift them away. I don't have any pictures to show because my pc crashed but the giesel x appy was very uniform in structure and smell in veg showed excellent vigor and was very easy to keep happy, though it needs plenty of soil because the roots love to spread. They were all in a 60/40 to 40/60 sat/ind dom range and had a pleasant skunky cleaner smell with some sweeter tropical fruit tones in it. I moved some clones outdoors late in the season to make seed with an awsome tigers milk male that i had(along with some other ladies) of my two favorite phenos from the veg room( they had a slightly sturdier structure quicker growth) they both smoked great a nice balanced high that encouraged participation in what was happening around me. It had plenty enough body to it to relax and sooth aches but didn't leave me feeling weighted down. Finished taste was predominantly skunky sweet the some musky fruit cleaner that was more subtle. It was grown in custom amended organic soil both in and out and was not the slightest bit picky. Outside it was tied with my lemon fizz f2 lady for the most vigorous growth and best yield and was my favorite mid evening smoke out of 7 strains i pollinated together. If i left anything out please feel free to ask and i apologize for the lack of pictures and not getting to finish it indoors. Apologies to bodhi for taking this long but was ashamed i didn't take them to proper fruition for him after such generosity but i figure this is better than nothing.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 21, 2015)

Tigers milk​


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 21, 2015)

Another tigers milk shot this was harvested a little sooner since it was my first fem from the tm i wanted to see how the effect would change with more/less time.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 21, 2015)

I think i made a mistake somewhere with this tigers milk because the buds were extremely leafy but the resin production was great had a deep earthy oil taste that leaves a hashy taste and coating in your mouth a while after smoking. Responded well to topping and training for me. Leaves insane amounts of kief behind when trimming which is fun to use as a top dressing on js. High is surprisingly functional while relieving pain unless you overindulge then its time for some television snacks sleep. Any ideas as to what could have shifted the bud production towards being leafy? I applied nitro rich fish emulsions later in flower than i normally would which i suspect could be it. Either way in a j nobody suspected that it wasn't all bud with how frosty the sugar leaves were so i was still more than happy, excellent medicinal qualities. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 21, 2015)

Does anybody know if there will be anymore rks or atf releases i saw someone mention the rks a ways back but i only got to read like 340 pages so far as its a lot to take in lol hoping they will because they are both something i would love to try and missed out on. TSD got me for a pack of the Appalachian thunderfuck and tigermeoln b4 they shut down and just plain missed the rks crosses. Or any plans on f2s being released i would really love to see the diversity they bring, i plan on f2ing the tigers milk and pinequeens i have left since the appy dads gone. Thanks in advance and blessings.


----------



## Scotch089 (Jun 21, 2015)

Figured I'd throw some more sunshine daydream shots up here boring right now but so far they do not mind being topped or trained. Only one is in its first 3 days of 12/12, the others are behind, one significantly from over watering because the soil was wet when I put the Blumat in and had to slowly dial it back.

Seperated them and left the flowering one under my 3000/5700/670 panel and put the other three back under 5k to veg another 1" or 2.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice looking girls some heavy duty indica leaves there. I need to try some ssdd soon. Have you noticed them filling up rootspace pretty quickly?


----------



## pnwmystery (Jun 21, 2015)

@Scotch089 What's that you're growing next to your plants? Got a little companion plant action going?


----------



## Scotch089 (Jun 21, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Nice looking girls some heavy duty indica leaves there. I need to try some ssdd soon. Have you noticed them filling up rootspace pretty quickly?


Yep I had one seriously sat dominant in the last four I ran but they all came up males and unfortunately I hadn't the time to keep them for pollen so I gave them the cut. But I think I still have 16-18 more to go through

Roots are great. On all five I've ran that are large enough to notice, it's within a week and a half of transplant and they are out the bottom of the fabric pot. Granted I'll be flowering in 1gs so take that for what it's worth. The other two look to be doing great and the runt is bouncing back so I know they're established but nothing out the bottom yet. 

Wermy in the pic there are two greenbean plants in one out. Dying to get outside bur it's been raining nonstop for a good week now. BUT now the ones in veg are sharing space with sweet corn, okra,lambs quarters, stinging nettle, and marigolds. Which I'll be using for as dry amendments and in teas. Also marigolds deter deer which is a huge problem for my outdoor gardens.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 21, 2015)

The tigers milk i just ran had leaves wide like that through veg but they slimmed down as it entered flower to this The male i used to pollinate my ladies maintained the wide leaves throughout flower.30-35 days here btw


----------



## undercovergrow (Jun 21, 2015)

hey all. here's my latest SSDD girl at seven weeks flower:

vegged for six weeks. she smells great. looks like i'll chop her in two (or three) weeks  she needs to be supported more--and because of the recently-defeated gnats, i let her dry out a bit more than usual just to be on the safe side, so she's still a little droopy but since she was out getting watered, i grabbed a few shots of her.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 21, 2015)

Looks great stow despite a little leaf droop those are very happy and healthy looking plants you have there. How many gallons are the pots you use? Keep it green!


----------



## undercovergrow (Jun 21, 2015)

that's in a three-gallon air-pot--usually will veg for up to three weeks in a solo cup (or a .3 propagator air-pot) and then at least three weeks in a one-gallon air-pot. i'll then up-pot to a three-gallon right before i put them to flower. i've got five-gallon air-pots that i'm getting ready to try for the first time. if i had the room, i would love to be able to up-pot them one more time in between putting them to flower. of all the SSDDs i've let veg for a decent amount of time, they have had very nice root systems.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you for the response i want to try those root pots ive been using a cheaper cloth pot similar to smartpots but round and no handles. There is a big difference going from 3 gallons to 5 I've learned, I think you will be happy with it. A lot of truth to the ol saying more roots more fruits.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 22, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> View attachment 3445062 The tigers milk i just ran had leaves wide like that through veg but they slimmed down as it entered flower to this The male i used to pollinate my ladies maintained the wide leaves throughout flower.30-35 days here btw


Hey bro I saw you posted something about you thought you did something wrong with your Tigers Milk run but you didn't do anything wrong it just looks like she ran outta gas. This pic you posted of her during week 5 she's already yellowing using up her stored Nitrogen. If you have her still and plan to run her again make your mix a lil more hot for flower. She may be a big eater. I had same problem with the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp testers I ran. One pheno ran outta gas way to early buds didn't swell like they should've. Bodhi still breeds quality so the genetics will still put out even when only using stored food reserves. 

Also sad to hear you had to let those ladies go because of a security issue. I've had a few scares myself but not because of other people tho all myself lol but glad your able to keep it going now tho. You can tell just from the few posts I've seen you love to grow so it good that your able to do it again. Peace bro hope to see more from you


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 23, 2015)

@akhiymjames thanks for the advice and for the kind words, i noticed it fading too soon and tried to correct with a top dressing of worm castings and a little fish emulsions but i guess i didn't catch it in time. Definitely a heavy feeder it was in 5 gallons of ocean forest with added worm castings and n bat guano and still was hungry lol. I do love to grow it keeps me out of trouble and genuinely makes me happy to see them growing the differences from plant to plant all of it(especially the finished product lol). It tickles me to see the way people respond to it when i'm able to share, not much for medical in my area so it blows there mind when they smoke some of mine and feel the pain relax away without the side effects of opiates. I say it keeps me out of trouble but it has the potential to cause it being in a less than friendly location for growers, so i don't get to do indoor all the time, but soon enough. On a side note i went to high school pretty close to LeBron James so we may be from the same neck of the woods. Still wishing i could source a cut of the deathstar haha. Thanks again and best of luck to you friend.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 23, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> @akhiymjamesStill wishing i could source a cut of the deathstar haha.


Sounds like a road trip to Meeeechigan is in order!


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hell yeah i wish i could make it but it will be a little bit before i could make that run. Maybe sometime it the not too distant future, be cool to smoke with the faces behind the screen lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 23, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> @akhiymjames thanks for the advice and for the kind words, i noticed it fading too soon and tried to correct with a top dressing of worm castings and a little fish emulsions but i guess i didn't catch it in time. Definitely a heavy feeder it was in 5 gallons of ocean forest with added worm castings and n bat guano and still was hungry lol. I do love to grow it keeps me out of trouble and genuinely makes me happy to see them growing the differences from plant to plant all of it(especially the finished product lol). It tickles me to see the way people respond to it when i'm able to share, not much for medical in my area so it blows there mind when they smoke some of mine and feel the pain relax away without the side effects of opiates. I say it keeps me out of trouble but it has the potential to cause it being in a less than friendly location for growers, so i don't get to do indoor all the time, but soon enough. On a side note i went to high school pretty close to LeBron James so we may be from the same neck of the woods. Still wishing i could source a cut of the deathstar haha. Thanks again and best of luck to you friend.


Damn that girl is def a heavy feeder if she went through amended Ocean Forest. You prolly need to make some supersoil for her. Bro believe me I know the feeling everyone I know loves the stuff I grow. I don't sell I usually just give it away to friends and family but they've sold and shared with others and they want me to do production runs but I'm not feeling that plus I don't have time for it but I love that everyone loves it. I'm in the south so I know about the trouble. I'm originally from Toledo and this ain't bragging or anything but I may be related to him fareal. Trying to find out but that would be cool. Hell I want that Deathstar too. Soon as I go back home I'm hitting st0w up I need that


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 23, 2015)

Would be cool if y'all we're related man. I remember espn showing him play in high school. I didn't keep a clone of that tm cuz im about to move so no chance to rerun proper but i hand pollinated the ladies i wanted to keep with some chuckys bride and some (giesel x appalachia) x tigers milk pollen. Like a dumbass i mixed the seeds together. They're still seperared by each fem but mixed poppas. Can't wait til my next(hopefully permanent) spot so i dont have to let plants go, especially the tigers milk male i had and i would have liked to re-run this tm and see what it did without the n def.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 24, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> hey all. here's my latest SSDD girl at seven weeks flower:
> View attachment 3445179
> vegged for six weeks. she smells great. looks like i'll chop her in two (or three) weeks  she needs to be supported more--and because of the recently-defeated gnats, i let her dry out a bit more than usual just to be on the safe side, so she's still a little droopy but since she was out getting watered, i grabbed a few shots of her.
> View attachment 3445181


Very nice. That seems like the keeper pheno. Does it smell kinda fruity kushy flowery smell, and gummy texture?


----------



## kona gold (Jun 24, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn that girl is def a heavy feeder if she went through amended Ocean Forest. You prolly need to make some supersoil for her. Bro believe me I know the feeling everyone I know loves the stuff I grow. I don't sell I usually just give it away to friends and family but they've sold and shared with others and they want me to do production runs but I'm not feeling that plus I don't have time for it but I love that everyone loves it. I'm in the south so I know about the trouble. I'm originally from Toledo and this ain't bragging or anything but I may be related to him fareal. Trying to find out but that would be cool. Hell I want that Deathstar too. Soon as I go back home I'm hitting st0w up I need that





akhiymjames said:


> Damn that girl is def a heavy feeder if she went through amended Ocean Forest. You prolly need to make some supersoil for her. Bro believe me I know the feeling everyone I know loves the stuff I grow. I don't sell I usually just give it away to friends and family but they've sold and shared with others and they want me to do production runs but I'm not feeling that plus I don't have time for it but I love that everyone loves it. I'm in the south so I know about the trouble. I'm originally from Toledo and this ain't bragging or anything but I may be related to him fareal. Trying to find out but that would be cool. Hell I want that Deathstar too. Soon as I go back home I'm hitting st0w up I need that


Could be a heavy feeder, but also could be soil issue. Did you use fine screened dolomite lime, and did you let you soil and the ingredients you amended with sit together for a few weeks, or did you just mix water and transplant the same day?


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 24, 2015)

Mixed a while ahead of time for transplants on a previous run that was aborted for security concers with a worm castings top dressing before watering when i transplanted. Read that top dressing has the same effect as a tea since it washes the microbes into your soil figured it would help.i gave the roots about 10 days to spread into the new soil before flipping. Did not add any lime but was the same mix i grew the (gojixjh)xoggth#1 and ddhxoggth#1 in and they finished up in better form. Just to make sure its clear i in no way blame the plant just felt i was late diagnosing the problem and fixing it. Also first run with this particular pheno(first female tm i ran too) thank you for the added insight though kona always welcome friend.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 24, 2015)

Finally arrived!!! Everyone here has me anxious to pop these.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 24, 2015)

Only way you will be disappointed with those is if they grow beyond reasonable size and start saying "feed me Seymour " goji gives awesome progeny if you're into chuckin. Best of luck with your new acquisition.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jun 24, 2015)

kona gold said:


> Very nice. That seems like the keeper pheno. Does it smell kinda fruity kushy flowery smell, and gummy texture?


thanks. it has a kushy, fruity smell but i'm not sure what you mean on the gummy texture. i've got a pheno of the SSDD that to me smells like the blueberry muffin pheno Bodhi has mentioned--i'm running clones of her now. the girl at seven weeks might stay in the rotation too depending on how she smokes. she does smell great--but all the SSDDs smell great IMO.


----------



## strayfox gear (Jun 27, 2015)

Here's a perfect sinature of bodhi written all over it..Fantasy Island.

If anyone has these or the f2's I was passing around..drop these asap. Theres a ton of magic in this creation..

Share the love and feel the vibes..


*strayfox

 

 *


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 27, 2015)

Man, the struggle is real people I can definitely tell you that! Lol, ever since I started growing I have tried to have a hravest line up with when the dry season for weed starts in my area. The summer weed drought in my area usually starts beginning of july and lasts till mid august. In this time you are thankful any time you can get a bag, can spend all day looking and not find any, kinda like hunting lol.
Anyways, it never has seemed to line up till this year. Shit is crazy, I literally have to go home after work,water, then start trimming for a while. Whatever I have trimmed goes in jar and take it to whoever. But there is basically no down time in this last harvest. Hacked em trimmed and sold majority of it all in this week..... well thats ky problem for the week hoe is everyone elses summer starting off lol


----------



## joeypotseed (Jun 28, 2015)

2 males that are jizzing all over themselves the one with less flowers is what I call Babaloniyan Fruit V2.0 ( Blood Orange x Ancient Og) the big dude with is Babaloniyan Fruit ( Satsuma x Ancient OG)

The 2 females are Babalonian Fruit and Babaoniyan Fruit V 2.0 the first one if the 2.0 version. I can't wait to mix all of this Ancient Orange madness.


----------



## joeypotseed (Jun 28, 2015)

2 different Big Sur Holy Bud x Goji Og F3 one is short stocky with purple hues and some purple trichromes are developing the other is this tall vigorous strain that is super loud fruity citrus berry smelling with a wee bit of funk. they should be around day 35 - 40 days. Both are doing very well considering they are in 1 gallon pots, but that might have something to do with the new soil that I've been mixing up. I've added greensand, brown rock, crab shell, azomite, biochar, sea bird guano, worm castings, perlite, cottonsead meal, kelp and more bat guano to roots organic and I am noticing my plants are doing way better than they ever have. I think everyone should start making their own soil after seeing my results


----------



## georgio838 (Jun 29, 2015)

should i get that elephant tranquiliser or not?...only about 4 packs left at the tude


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 1, 2015)

Tranquil elephantizer I'd get it. Hasn't been my favorite Bodhi strain but it's worth growing for sure.

Fat hard buds decent yield nice flavours easy as heck to grow.


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 1, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> btw...great pic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, what do you feel is the best bodhi you have grown out?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 1, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> thanks, what do you feel is the best bodhi you have grown out?


Blue Tara probably.


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 1, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Blue Tara probably.


wonder what the blockhead bx is like?...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 1, 2015)

97 bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 1, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> 97 bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5View attachment 3452211


everyday theres new crosses...just great, and some become legends....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 1, 2015)

ran both my Bodhi testers through ice water today!


woohoo terp heaven. The UW Black x '88 g13/hp smelled like fruity pebbles or some shit.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 1, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> View attachment 3450247 View attachment 3450248 2 different Big Sur Holy Bud x Goji Og F3 one is short stocky with purple hues and some purple trichromes are developing the other is this tall vigorous strain that is super loud fruity citrus berry smelling with a wee bit of funk. they should be around day 35 - 40 days. Both are doing very well considering they are in 1 gallon pots, but that might have something to do with the new soil that I've been mixing up. I've added greensand, brown rock, crab shell, azomite, biochar, sea bird guano, worm castings, perlite, cottonsead meal, kelp and more bat guano to roots organic and I am noticing my plants are doing way better than they ever have. I think everyone should start making their own soil after seeing my results


love it bro super kind buds  i would avoid cotton seed meal mostly cuz what aint chemically defoliated (down to earth) is usally GMO tainted... i replaced mine with another iffy product already in roots soil alfala meal...
love mixing dirt and seeing the results ... got a gogi og getting big outdoors (stoked)...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 2, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Blue Tara probably.


Bodhi made mention of it being one of his faves too so solid back up for this opinion. Can't see anything topping the Dream Beaver myself those were still my only girls to frost up in veg and be covered by two weeks flower. Ruined my bubble bags after one pull.


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 2, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Bodhi made mention of it being one of his faves too so solid back up for this opinion. Can't see anything topping the Dream Beaver myself those were still my only girls to frost up in veg and be covered by two weeks flower. Ruined my bubble bags after one pull.


& @ only 49 limey pounds from the tude you would be bonkers to pass it up...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 2, 2015)

Round 2 on the UW Black x '88 g13/hp. I'm still confused is this Dank Zappa or no? Soooooo long to type out UW Black x '88 g13/hp every time lol.


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 2, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> View attachment 3450247 View attachment 3450248 2 different Big Sur Holy Bud x Goji Og F3 one is short stocky with purple hues and some purple trichromes are developing the other is this tall vigorous strain that is super loud fruity citrus berry smelling with a wee bit of funk. they should be around day 35 - 40 days. Both are doing very well considering they are in 1 gallon pots, but that might have something to do with the new soil that I've been mixing up. I've added greensand, brown rock, crab shell, azomite, biochar, sea bird guano, worm castings, perlite, cottonsead meal, kelp and more bat guano to roots organic and I am noticing my plants are doing way better than they ever have. I think everyone should start making their own soil after seeing my results





georgio838 said:


> & @ only 49 limey pounds from the tude you would be bonkers to pass it up...


 I was going to tell you to use Seed Vault, but if you are in the UK, sea of seeds was the best price I found for Bodhi seeds before I started using SVOC.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 2, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Round 2 on the UW Black x '88 g13/hp. I'm still confused is this Dank Zappa or no? Soooooo long to type out UW Black x '88 g13/hp every time lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452565


Well the cross to Dank Zappa is UW Black x '88 G13/HP. So sure!


----------



## joeypotseed (Jul 3, 2015)

Joedank said:


> love it bro super kind buds  i would avoid cotton seed meal mostly cuz what aint chemically defoliated (down to earth) is usally GMO tainted... i replaced mine with another iffy product already in roots soil alfala meal...
> love mixing dirt and seeing the results ... got a gogi og getting big outdoors (stoked)...


Never heard kid that before thanks for the heads up.... Do they have to gmo everything nowadays?


----------



## joeypotseed (Jul 3, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> I was going to tell you to use Seed Vault, but if you are in the UK, sea of seeds was the best price I found for Bodhi seeds before I started using SVOC.


I traded a breedbay member for my beans thankfully


----------



## joeypotseed (Jul 5, 2015)

This forum has been kind of slow lately... What's in everybody's garden at the moment??


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 5, 2015)

@joeypotseed

Feels like the devil setup shop in my garden it's so damn hot.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 5, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> This forum has been kind of slow lately... What's in everybody's garden at the moment??


For Bodhi at the moment I have three different mothers milk keepers and two prayer towers I've been running for 6 months or so a white lotus keeper I've had for over a year. I have 11 clusterfunks that are ready to flip to flower whenever I have the time and just popped a full pack of goji. Just tossed my synergy keeper, it was good but had a tendency to throw bananas and they were always sterile but still ugly, that coupled with the kinda odd flavor made me toss it but I had that for close to a year.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 5, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> This forum has been kind of slow lately... What's in everybody's garden at the moment??


Space cake, strawberry milk, elphinstone, peyote purple, and golden goat in flowering right now. The first three are bodhi strains.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 5, 2015)

i got a decent cherry mountain ill have pics of later...


----------



## joeypotseed (Jul 5, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Space cake, strawberry milk, elphinstone, peyote purple, and golden goat in flowering right now. The first three are bodhi strains.


Always wanted to try the Goat! If I am correct Arkansas from Cherry Hashplant comes from the same breeder who is responsible for the golden goats Afghani lineage

I have 2 Synergy 1 snowqueen 2 sunshine daydream 1 ancient Og x Satsuma and 1 ancient Og x blood Orange and 1 big she holy bud x Super Silver Haze f4 and 2 big sur holy bud x Goji og f3 and 1 grape stomper x alpha white widow


I am taking out a Sunshine Daydream because in the past day or two it has developed Powdery Mildew no matter how many leaves I pluck. It sucks to get rid of a ssdd. I guess I'll just see what she Will do outside 2 weeks into flower


----------



## joeypotseed (Jul 5, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i got a decent cherry mountain ill have pics of later...


Wasn't that a limited release?? I remember reading somewhere those are some rare beans


Lucky dog!


----------



## joeypotseed (Jul 5, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> @joeypotseed
> 
> Feels like the devil setup shop in my garden it's so damn hot.


You should try a LEC light system man it was unbearable in my room during the summer, the year the LEC has made all the difference


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 5, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Wasn't that a limited release?? I remember reading somewhere those are some rare beans
> 
> 
> Lucky dog!


Yeah those peaked my interest but remember hearing the same thing. 
I have 4 red eye jedi ladies in flower right now that i cant keep happy nute wise at all right now... they dont look to happy atm but really frosty out of the gate. Will post pics some time this week, try to get em looking a little better lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 5, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> You should try a LEC light system man it was unbearable in my room during the summer, the year the LEC has made all the difference


What size lec you running?


----------



## joeypotseed (Jul 5, 2015)

Just a 315 and I am loving the results particularly I've noticed a better taste in the end result

With the Red eye Jedi that I tested I remember that they really liked p and k during flower and to have more dry roots the most plants


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 5, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Just a 315 and I am loving the results particularly I've noticed a better taste in the end result
> 
> With the Red eye Jedi that I tested I remember that they really liked p and k during flower and to have more dry roots the most plants


Thanks for the tip, I feel like I have been blasting them already, most turned the corner but got 1 trouble maker.
Lec is probably the next light I get, wont be till end of year tho.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 6, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Always wanted to try the Goat! If I am correct Arkansas from Cherry Hashplant comes from the same breeder who is responsible for the golden goats Afghani lineage
> 
> I have 2 Synergy 1 snowqueen 2 sunshine daydream 1 ancient Og x Satsuma and 1 ancient Og x blood Orange and 1 big she holy bud x Super Silver Haze f4 and 2 big sur holy bud x Goji og f3 and 1 grape stomper x alpha white widow
> 
> ...


Its actually afkansastan in the cherry hashplant, but they are both created by the same guy who came to Colorado from Kansas. However, the golden goat is island sweet skunk (or a BC sweet skunk of some kind) crossed with a romulan male. I love it. It has sweaty frosty buds that are much more dense and appealing than the sweet skunk, but retains the high and citrusy sweet flavor of the mother. Grown right in organics it smells just like mountain dew in the hot sun, which is how it got its name. Its not the most enthusiastic vegger, but with good root space it yields extremely well. Its not leaving my lineup any time soon....


----------



## budluver (Jul 6, 2015)

H^^^^^ agreed. My small circle has had the Goat since ..well 08 maybe? Doesn't matter.Anyway, .I've grown a bunch of sativas since then and the Goat always ends up being my go to time after time..thx dr dank !!

Bodhi is absolutely one of the nicest and most trustworthy people in this industry...period. He and Krome remind me of each other...Kind souls those two.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 6, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Wasn't that a limited release?? I remember reading somewhere those are some rare beans
> 
> 
> Lucky dog!


they were. i was lucky to have a friend hook me up with 4 beans. got a decent cherry flavored pheno.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 6, 2015)

Day 20 of 12/12 up close shot to show the frost packing onto these red eye jedi early and hard.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 6, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> This forum has been kind of slow lately... What's in everybody's garden at the moment??


Got way too much on the go right now. Gotta narrow this down a bit. Currently in the flower room...

- Sunshine Daydream
- Blood Orange
- Dream Lotus
- Gorilla Glue #4
- Skywalker OG
- Caramel Candy Kush
- Sugar Punch
- Bubblegummer
- Cheesequake
- Cannatonic 4
- Purple Gorilla
- Lost Purple Diesel x Cherry Bomb


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 6, 2015)

Just popped some Apollo11's (Bodhi)and purple Congo kush (reeferman)also running some Archive gear ( overflow)pics later.


----------



## mjv19420 (Jul 6, 2015)

Anyone ever run solos stash? Seems strange that there's not a lot out there on them...any info helps thanks.


----------



## joeypotseed (Jul 6, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> they were. i was lucky to have a friend hook me up with 4 beans. got a decent cherry flavored pheno.


I hope you made some F2's


----------



## joeypotseed (Jul 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Got way too much on the go right now. Gotta narrow this down a bit. Currently in the flower room...
> 
> - Sunshine Daydream
> - Blood Orange
> ...


That's an epic list my friend!


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 7, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> This forum has been kind of slow lately... What's in everybody's garden at the moment??


Bodhi Seedlings: Synergy (3), Cheech Wizard (3), Tiger Mountain (3), & Tranquil Elephantizer Remix V2 (3).

Otherwise... White Urkle, Purple Urkle, Fire OG, Gorilla Glue #4, & Ogre Kush


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 7, 2015)

Anyone ever run Bodhi's Harlequin X Good Medicine (Harlequin X Appalachia)? I got a pack free with my order from SVOC. They would not have been something I would have chosen because I am usually aiming for high thc, but the description sounds good so I am curious. . .


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Bodhi Seedlings: Synergy (3), Cheech Wizard (3), Tiger Mountain (3), & Tranquil Elephantizer Remix V2 (3).
> 
> Otherwise... White Urkle, Purple Urkle, Fire OG, Gorilla Glue #4, & Ogre Kush


That's a damn good lineup you got there bro. There's a clone only thread here bro you should post some of those in there. I know a lot of us would love to see them especially the Fire OG and Ogre Kush


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2015)

Ol' mothers milk
 
 
Her lights go off,when the outdoor lights go out......full season plant.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 7, 2015)

Dayum she gonna be HUGE


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Dayum she gonna be HUGE


I told him she already puts out,but for some reason he wants to run them like that...

I have know idea how it's going to turn out for him,but they are looking good.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> I told him she already puts out,but for some reason he wants to run them like that...
> 
> I have know idea how it's going to turn out for him,but they are looking good.


Any idea what the poor bastard is gonna try to do to support that monster lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> Ol' mothers milk
> View attachment 3455408
> View attachment 3455409
> Her lights go off,when the outdoor lights go out......full season plant.


So he's vegging it like if it was outside? She is huge with lots of branches. I agree with natro how is he gonna support that lady?


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> So he's vegging it like if it was outside? She is huge with lots of branches. I agree with natro how is he gonna support that lady?


Yup,he has others in 7gal posts,that sit on top of 15gal pots.
I think we got another 5+-weeks of veg growth left outdoors...

I can only see large bamboo sticks being useful..


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yup,he has others in 7gal posts,that sit on top of 15gal pots.
> I think we got another 5+-weeks of veg growth left outdoors...
> 
> I can only see large bamboo sticks being useful..


Damn that's cool as shit. I may have to try that one time lol when did yall start vegging her? 5+ weeks of veg growth for that girl is gonna make her a monster lol yall have fun with that.

May have to tie up the buds too along with bamboo


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn that's cool as shit. I may have to try that one time lol when did yall start vegging her? 5+ weeks of veg growth for that girl is gonna make her a monster lol yall have fun with that.
> 
> May have to tie up the buds too along with bamboo


I had her under 24hr lighting for 5 weeks(from clone) he has had her under his lighting since July 1st I think.

I'll get pics when she is done.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> I had her under 24hr lighting for 5 weeks(from clone) he has had her under his lighting since July 1st I think.
> 
> I'll get pics when she is done.


cool
trellis and a second pot underneath (Dont even take it out the smart pot they root right thru....) or put a earthbox like water rezi under it


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 7, 2015)

On the top of staking and using bamboo do you guys ever worry about damaging the root structure? Every time I'm shoving my bamboo stakes in the dirt it kind of freaks me out a little. I guess theres a billion little branches of root under the ground so to sever a few prob ain't no big deal huh?


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> On the top of staking and using bamboo do you guys ever worry about damaging the root structure? Every time I'm shoving my bamboo stakes in the dirt it kind of freaks me out a little. I guess theres a billion little branches of root under the ground so to sever a few prob ain't no big deal huh?


I look at it like worm holes.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 7, 2015)

i look at it like getting a shot from the dr, your skins a living thing kinda like a rhizosphere.


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 8, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I think cannazon still has sunshine daydream in stock. I was just thinking about orderin a pack there versus hoping svoc blesses me with them.


hi man, did you end up ordering from cannazon? cos ive ordered my first time with them on 14th june, still nothin turned up for me?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> hi man, did you end up ordering from cannazon? cos ive ordered my first time with them on 14th june, still nothin turned up for me?


Email Mr C back and let him know wassup. He's cool people over there I've ordered and always got my stuff but I tend to stay away from euro banks now as the U.S. market is getting very good.


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Email Mr C back and let him know wassup. He's cool people over there I've ordered and always got my stuff but I tend to stay away from euro banks now as the U.S. market is getting very good.


ok thanks for the headsup on the zon, ive emailed them a number of times yet no reply, i appreciate a well-known members advice


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> ok thanks for the headsup on the zon, ive emailed them a number of times yet no reply, i appreciate a well-known members advice


They are going down hill,things have not been right over at that place for a long time....

If it was me,Id move on....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> They are going down hill,things have not been right over at that place for a long time....
> 
> If it was me,Id move on....


Damn that sucks to hear. It's been a long while since I did any business over there but it doesn't surprise me as I haven't heard about any new drops over there but they have been restocking a few strains from some very good breeders but you can tell something not right when you advertise many drops and then go to none.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 8, 2015)

that does suck to hear about the zon since i've been wondering why i haven't received confirmation on my SSDD i ordered over the 4th of July weekend-not even an email confirmation for payment received yet and i used a credit card. 
will update when/if i hear something.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 8, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> that does suck to hear about the zon since i've been wondering why i haven't received confirmation on my SSDD i ordered over the 4th of July weekend-not even an email confirmation for payment received yet and i used a credit card.
> will update when/if i hear something.


I dont think cannazon sends emails like that. Atleast from what I remember from my order he posts the tracking number and updates in your order info. Only ordered from them once but glad it hasnt been recently as all I have read about is delays on shipments.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I dont think cannazon sends emails like that. Atleast from what I remember from my order he posts the tracking number and updates in your order info. Only ordered from them once but glad it hasnt been recently as all I have read about is delays on shipments.


I got a conformation email when I ordered but then Mr C emailed me stating they had to take the seeds out the breeders packs and if I was cool with that. Said yes and seeds came a week later. I'm very glad I haven't made any orders from them either. This is another reason why I don't like euro banks. It's sad too cus this was one of the better ones but it seems like they're joining the group.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeah I made an order with Cannazon last year after reading how great it supposedly was.


I got my beans but let's just say I'll NEVER use Cannazon again. It was the least easiest order I've ever made. In fact it's the only order I've ever made where it was more than simply paying and waiting for my beans.

Seems to be a growing trend.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 8, 2015)

Lot of bad news about cannazon here last few posts. I had one experience with them ordered goji and ssdd in mid April this year everything was easy seeds came quick in breeders packs with some decent freebies. Maybe I got lucky or its gone down hill in the last couple months but they took good care of me earlier this year.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 8, 2015)

so should i cancel the order? does this mean the company is in legal trouble? i've only ordered from there once before (end of november last year) and recall getting a payment confirmation email. initially received an automated email confirmation for this order and that has been it.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I am looking to make my 1st bodhi buy.. I am ordering soon. I need a sativa so I have been looking at Mnt Temple and Prayer Tower. I have not researched them yet and I have not seen anyone talk about it either!


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 8, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yeah I made an order with Cannazon last year after reading how great it supposedly was.
> 
> 
> I got my beans but let's just say I'll NEVER use Cannazon again. It was the least easiest order I've ever made. In fact it's the only order I've ever made where it was more than simply paying and waiting for my beans.
> ...


it always seemed to me that it sometimes took some time to get to all the orders and didn't necessarily return all email inquiries, but overall was sending out the orders. my first order wasn't exactly great customer service because no response was ever received, but i did get my order. i just couldn't pass up another pack of SSDD so took the chance again.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 8, 2015)

The most troubling part to me was that Mr C insisted that I have the seeds removed from breeder packaging.

The whole internet claims of amazing uber wtf where's my seeds type stealth shipping with Cannazon but in reality it was the most pathetic stealth shipping one could ever ask for. Might as well have left em in the breeder packs. Shouldn't have that problem with Bodhi packs though.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm paranoid about getting ripped off to clarify. been ripped off before.  And then all those breeder steve posts a while back got me even more para.

I understand anyone who is trying to run a business would likely never mess with the beans, it's bad practice, but with the seeming fall-off of cannazon all I can do is wonder, knowmsayin?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm paranoid about getting ripped off to clarify. been ripped off before.  And then all those breeder steve posts a while back got me even more para.
> 
> I understand anyone who is trying to run a business would likely never mess with the beans, it's bad practice, but with the seeming fall-off of cannazon all I can do is wonder, knowmsayin?


Bro I feel you all the way. It's one thing for customs to snag your beans but it's another thing when the person/s working at the bank to be fooling with the beans. Very bad practice and all it takes is for a slip up and shit hits the fan. I hate getting ripped off too cus even tho it seems like a lot of us have big bread cus we grow and buy lots of seeds but that's not the case and if so still doesn't mean you should get ripped off cus you have lots of money and can stand to be beat. I don't care if I got Bill Gates money I still would get pissed over getting beat for $100 cus I'm paying for a service and product. Something happened don't know if it's cus of bad business or what but something has happened for a big bank like hem to just fall off like this very badly


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 8, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> so should i cancel the order? does this mean the company is in legal trouble? i've only ordered from there once before (end of november last year) and recall getting a payment confirmation email. initially received an automated email confirmation for this order and that has been it.


Tough to say. Lots of bad press about him lately.

If people are looking for a responsive cat to hold their hand through the entire process, then Cannazon is not your bank. I've dealt with him a few times and never sent him an e-mail. Just placed the order and waited. Didn't seem to take any longer than any of the other euro banks. The only time I sent him an email was when I got the first package and couldn't find the damn seeds. I thought it was very clever stealth....but maybe I'm just easily duped?


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 8, 2015)

this is the only cannabis forum i follow regularly. other than basic research, i'm not following a lot of the things that go on. enlighten me @st0wandgrow please


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 8, 2015)

I mostly hang here too. There are several people in the seedbank review section that are reporting problems. Seems to be mostly issues with Mr C not responding to emails. One guy claims that he didn't get his seeds.

I stumbled on this thread the other day....

http://forum.grasscity.com/medical-cannabis-seeds-banks/1372583-cannazon.html


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 8, 2015)

thanks. i'll check it out.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 8, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> thanks. i'll check it out.


Again, it seems like people are getting their seeds. Just not happy with the lack of communication.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 8, 2015)

agreed. it seems negative posts are mostly from people who don't wait long enough; i'm patient, i will wait. i'll update the thread _when _they arrive.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

People complaining about emails and not getting seeds is totally different. I understand people like to be responded to and all that but as long as he product is getting here that's all that should matter. I have nothing bad to say about the place as hey everyone did me wonders everyone I've orders even tho it's only been a few still great service. I know beans coming from across the pond can take a while things happen customs have holdups so I agree people need to relax but at same time if your inquiring about something you purchased you should be able to get incontactbwith someone tho.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeah shipping taking long isnt getting ripped off like not getting your seeds or... buying a car that the dealer says has working a\c only for it to not work next week dude must be huffing the freon he put in my car's a\c to think I am dumb enough to believe he fixed the a\c and the condenser is confirmed by a mechanic it has a leak. Ya that is definitely a working condenser if it has a leak that lets all the freon out that you put into it to make it work 
Sorry for the rant just been a particularily frustrating afternoon, and have the fresh feeling of being hoodwinked like some members seem to currently feel about zon. now to do some dabs and call the bbb


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 8, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah shipping taking long isnt getting ripped off like not getting your seeds or... buying a car that the dealer says has working a\c only for it to not work next week dude must be huffing the freon he put in my car's a\c to think I am dumb enough to believe he fixed the a\c and the condenser is confirmed by a mechanic it has a leak. Ya that is definitely a working condenser if it has a leak that lets all the freon out that you put into it to make it work
> Sorry for the rant just been a particularily frustrating afternoon, and have the fresh feeling of being hoodwinked like some members seem to currently feel about zon. now to do some dabs and call the bbb


No worries rant away. I wish I was either a mechanic or live a car-less lifestyle. Just got my car back from the dealership in which they didn't fix one of the things they charged me for.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 8, 2015)

Back to Bodhi anways. This Dank Zappa gives me insane appetite stimulation. I highly recommend this for anyone who needs to eat more for whatever the reason. It's nice, it looks great, makes beautiful hash which I need to sample more of but TBH I am much more excited about the A35. I just wrote a little post about the A35 on Breedbay I'm gonna copy paste it here.





I've asked around online(here) which Bodhi strain would produce exquisite hash. Well I found it. 

This A35 x g13/hp is something else. I've gotta know more about it. What will the name be? Will it ever be released for sale? Even though I made f2's I want more of what Bodhi made.

It's a sleeper. It doesn't look nearly as good as the UW black hashplant I grew next to it. It doesn't have the bag appeal. BUT THE HIGH IS AMAZING. It's very uplifting with no lethargy and a certain amount of extra mental clarity. I love it. 

I did rosintech on some of the 90u bubble hash. It came out like shatter. And the most amazing flavor. When I exhale my mouth feels like it's coated in a nano thin layer of terpalicious oil tasting something akin to licorice. It always goes back to the black licorice. I don't even enjoy eating licorice nor the flavor particularly but I'm enjoying every single dab more and more. It's got the right vibrations.






A35 90u hash rosin on the left UW 120u hash rosin on the right


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 8, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> hi man, did you end up ordering from cannazon? cos ive ordered my first time with them on 14th june, still nothin turned up for me?


Nah, I went with midweek song and they were top notch. Got the beans in 10 days from the UK. Not to shabby.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 8, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> No worries rant away. I wish I was either a mechanic or live a car-less lifestyle. Just got my car back from the dealership in which they didn't fix one of the things they charged me for.


Youtube has saved me thousands, though I'm fairly handy with a tool. Dealerships are know as stealerships for a reason, because most rip you off with $100+ an hour labor and mechanics that suck donkey balls. It's basically because dealers pay mechanics like shit, we're talking $10 an hour sometimes even lower, meanwhile the charge $100 for labor. That's bound to cause resentment among employees.


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 8, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Back to Bodhi anways. This Dank Zappa gives me insane appetite stimulation. I highly recommend this for anyone who needs to eat more for whatever the reason. It's nice, it looks great, makes beautiful hash which I need to sample more of but TBH I am much more excited about the A35. I just wrote a little post about the A35 on Breedbay I'm gonna copy paste it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What name does that strain go by? I am always looking for good hash making strains. Good looking out bro!


----------



## kingpyro (Jul 8, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am looking to make my 1st bodhi buy.. I am ordering soon. I need a sativa so I have been looking at Mnt Temple and Prayer Tower. I have not researched them yet and I have not seen anyone talk about it either!


When I asked about sativa I was recommended: sky lotus, dream lotus, Apollo 11, dragon fruit, silver mountain. I think it was around post 12540 

Sent from my A0001 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 8, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> What name does that strain go by? I am always looking for good hash making strains. Good looking out bro!


No clue what name it goes by. Wish I knew. I sent Bodhi a message, hopefully he'll reply.


I'm going to guess that many of the hashplant crosses will be good for making hash.


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 8, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> No clue what name it goes by. Wish I knew. I sent Bodhi a message, hopefully he'll reply.
> 
> 
> I'm going to guess that many of the hashplant crosses will be good for making hash.


 If you find out the name, it would be great if you could post it here. I figured the hashplant crosses would be good for making hash, I am already thinking kalifornia, and maybe blueberry hashplant lol. A great hash producer that has a high like you described would be good to add to the mix though.


----------



## podfather20 (Jul 9, 2015)

I would like to find some f2 lucky charms from bodhi


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 9, 2015)

I am new to Bodhi and kind of slow lol. Is everyone saying that Bodhi lost the Appilacia male? I only need have someone tell me multiple times before it sinks in...


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 9, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am new to Bodhi and kind of slow lol. Is everyone saying that Bodhi lost the Appilacia male? I only need have someone tell me multiple times before it sinks in...


lol yes he lost the Appalachia male, he also lost his katsu cut chocolate trip mother but I'm not sure if he used her in anything other than Headtrip.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 9, 2015)

podfather20 said:


> I would like to find some f2 lucky charms from bodhi


I saw those on seedfinder a few days ago. They are available somewhere.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 9, 2015)

I was looking at kali mist but it will wait AGAIN... This would be the 3rd time that I intended to buy it... 
I am looking to get 2-3 packs soon.. Silver and temple mountain seem to be very similar, hard to choose. DreamBeaver is a def.. I may have room for #3. I hate missing out on strains that are discontinued! Like Ace of Spades, I got one of the last packs.


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 9, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I was looking at kali mist but it will wait AGAIN... This would be the 3rd time that I intended to buy it...
> I am looking to get 2-3 packs soon.. Silver and temple mountain seem to be very similar, hard to choose. DreamBeaver is a def.. I may have room for #3. I hate missing out on strains that are discontinued! Like Ace of Spades, I got one of the last packs.


I received a free pack of my choice and I was so close to picking kali mist.... so close. From the myths out there it is one of the most amazing sativa dominant strains that has no ceiling and just keeps you flying high.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 9, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am new to Bodhi and kind of slow lol. Is everyone saying that Bodhi lost the Appilacia male? I only need have someone tell me multiple times before it sinks in...


haha I got ya paranoid in the "sativa" thread did I?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 9, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I saw those on seedfinder a few days ago. They are available somewhere.


I will be making some myself when I get around to soaking my pack...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I saw those on seedfinder a few days ago. They are available somewhere.


Show me these have been outta stock forever and I don't think anybody would be selling f2 of Bodhi stuff


----------



## torontoke (Jul 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Show me these have been outta stock forever and I don't think anybody would be selling f2 of Bodhi stuff


Sorry dude i was wrong they arent f2 or say f2 anyway but they do have em in stock for $67 for 11 somewhere.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Lucky_Charms/Bodhi_Seeds/


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Show me these have been outta stock forever and I don't think anybody would be selling f2 of Bodhi stuff


If I remeber @joeypotseed made some f2s of this because it caught my attention because myself and just about everyone I know loves the one female I got, he Inspired me to try to make f2s out of the 7 seeds of that I have left, hopefully i get a good male because i may have emalready discarded the stud of studs from that pack.
Sucks too because I have to shut everything down to move again so it might be awhile till I have me some lucky charms again...


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 9, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Sorry dude i was wrong they arent f2 or say f2 anyway but they do have em in stock for $67 for 11 somewhere.
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Lucky_Charms/Bodhi_Seeds/


Seedsupreme is sold out if you check their site.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 9, 2015)

So then that original site doesnt update cus it shows them in stock.
I apologize for gettin everyones dicks hard then lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2015)

I saw some kine Cali Mist on Maui a couple of weeks ago. It was my favorite strain in their garden.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 9, 2015)

A couple more lucky snaps of the dank zappa






And a not so lucky snap of an A35.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 10, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> haha I got ya paranoid in the "sativa" thread did I?


 I went from buying one or maybe two seed packs, to saying that I am going to get 3 appy crosses! I just dont know which 3?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 10, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> That would be a good chioce, Mountain Temple would probably be done a few days before Silver Mtn depending on pheno but I would choose Silver Mtn over it. There is no Appy female, it was just the male that is now lost. A lot of those crosses listed have the appy male in them. Strains that will be gone forever soon from that list are:
> 
> Lions Milk - Pure Kush Suge x Appy
> Sorcerers Apprentice - Cheech Wizzard Bodhi appy jolly rancher cut x Appy
> ...


This would answer my question about silver mnt vs. mnt temple..


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 10, 2015)

So, I just ordered from Midweeksong and I am impressed! I was worried that SSDD and Beaver was going to sell out before my bank opened, so I sent an e-mail asking to reserve them until I ordered. I got a reply from Lewis, an actual person, and he did reserve them!!! I asked attitude to do the same thing last year and I got a computer generated response that did not even adress my question! Thank you Lewis and MWS!!!

I ended up with Silver mnt, Prayer tower, SSDD, and Beaver... I got 4 packs for under $300


----------



## joeypotseed (Jul 10, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> If I remeber @joeypotseed made some f2s of this because it caught my attention because myself and just about everyone I know loves the one female I got, he Inspired me to try to make f2s out of the 7 seeds of that I have left, hopefully i get a good male because i may have emalready discarded the stud of studs from that pack.
> Sucks too because I have to shut everything down to move again so it might be awhile till I have me some lucky charms again...


I never made any lucky charms f2's lol. I actually never was able to get my hands on any...

I have made f2s of ancient og, cherry hashplant, Satsuma, Satsuma x jahruba , blackberry lotus, red eye jedi and right now I am making some f2s of heaven mountain and sunshine daydream! Gotta preserve these lines for the community!


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 10, 2015)

hello everyone. so i've grown out a few of the SSDD and they're always beautiful little nugs of joy for me; they vary in size, some a lot bigger than others, seen some hairy ones, and some really small ones...wait, that doesn't sound right. i hope you all know what i mean. 
i haven't seen one do this before and she's doing it all over. this is the one i showed a few pages back and she's day 67 today:


so she could keep going but she's leaning so badly that i'm just going to chop her. but little nug fingers popping out all over-she just keeps growing.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> hello everyone. so i've grown out a few of the SSDD and they're always beautiful little nugs of joy for me; they vary in size, some a lot bigger than others, seen some hairy ones, and some really small ones...wait, that doesn't sound right. i hope you all know what i mean.
> i haven't seen one do this before and she's doing it all over. this is the one i showed a few pages back and she's day 67 today:
> View attachment 3456935
> 
> ...


I grew a SSDD cut from a member here that did exactly that. Every nug got real nubby and fox tailed. It ended up being quite nice fwiw.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 10, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I grew a SSDD cut from a member here that did exactly that. Every nug got real nubby and fox tailed. It ended up being quite nice fwiw.
> 
> View attachment 3456947 View attachment 3456948


do you think i should let her keep going?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> do you think i should let her keep going?


Tough to say. I took her down at day 70 and the resulting smoke was nice. Typical dreamy Indica buzz that she's known for. I was worried that I chopped her a bit soon at 10 weeks but it turned out great.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 10, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Tough to say. I took her down at day 70 and the resulting smoke was nice. Typical dreamy Indica buzz that she's known for. I was worried that I chopped her a bit soon at 10 weeks but it turned out great.


i was aiming for day 70 but she's leaning so bad even staked up that i worry she'll topple all the way over onto another girl.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i was aiming for day 70 but she's leaning so bad even staked up that i worry she'll topple all the way over onto another girl.


Probably too late for tomato cages at this point, but I'd highly recommend using them for this very reason.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 10, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I never made any lucky charms f2's lol. I actually never was able to get my hands on any...
> 
> I have made f2s of ancient og, cherry hashplant, Satsuma, Satsuma x jahruba , blackberry lotus, red eye jedi and right now I am making some f2s of heaven mountain and sunshine daydream! Gotta preserve these lines for the community!


Please share those Anceint OG f2 please 



undercovergrow said:


> do you think i should let her keep going?


What are the trichs looking like? It seems like this pheno has that sativa trait of wanting to just keep flowering. Love the look of those foxtail buds. I know by pistils she doesn't look done but the trichs may say she is. I would chop a sample now and keep her going for a couple more weeks to see how she finishes out and how the samples compare at different harvest times.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 10, 2015)

If you think she's just going to keep on going like the energizer bunny then I would chop her if you think she'll topple over.

I've had this happen before on a strain and I think it's neat because you probably end up getting a wide range of trichomes in various stages of ripeness when they just want to keep going like that.



absolute beauty btw!


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Please share those Anceint OG f2 please
> 
> 
> 
> What are the trichs looking like? It seems like this pheno has that sativa trait of wanting to just keep flowering. Love the look of those foxtail buds. I know by pistils she doesn't look done but the trichs may say she is. I would chop a sample now and keep her going for a couple more weeks to see how she finishes out and how the samples compare at different harvest times.


ancient OG F2s would be nice...maybe a trade could be worked out privately. 

later today i'll look at her and see if i can chop maybe her main cola branch off that's leaning so much and let the rest of her keep going if i have the room. checked them a few days ago and they're looking mostly cloudy with very few clear ones and only in certain spots are there amber ones. you know how it is, there's always someone waiting to go into flower.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 10, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I never made any lucky charms f2's lol. I actually never was able to get my hands on any...
> 
> I have made f2s of ancient og, cherry hashplant, Satsuma, Satsuma x jahruba , blackberry lotus, red eye jedi and right now I am making some f2s of heaven mountain and sunshine daydream! Gotta preserve these lines for the community!


Huh I must have confused your various f2 projects with abother member, because I pretty firmly remember someone growing an f2 while I was growing mine. Maybe it was @TonightYou, he has been awol for quite some time now so its possible was him.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Huh I must have confused your various f2 projects with abother member, because I pretty firmly remember someone growing an f2 while I was growing mine. Maybe it was @TonightYou, he has been awol for quite some time now so its possible was him.


Yep, it was TY.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 10, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> hello everyone. so i've grown out a few of the SSDD and they're always beautiful little nugs of joy for me; they vary in size, some a lot bigger than others, seen some hairy ones, and some really small ones...wait, that doesn't sound right. i hope you all know what i mean.
> i haven't seen one do this before and she's doing it all over. this is the one i showed a few pages back and she's day 67 today:
> View attachment 3456935
> 
> ...


YOUR FLOWERS A++
YOUR NAIL POLISH A++


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 10, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Huh I must have confused your various f2 projects with abother member, because I pretty firmly remember someone growing an f2 while I was growing mine. Maybe it was @TonightYou, he has been awol for quite some time now so its possible was him.





st0wandgrow said:


> Yep, it was TY.


i've got some F2s of SSDD and LC i posted a while back but i do think @TonightYou was also doing a run for some seeds as well around the same time.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 10, 2015)

Synergy F3's busy finishing... Dirty Sanchez F2 preggers I found a nice boy and hit him to a ZERO STRETCH pheno that smells like old socks lol.. Dream Beaver x Dank Sinatra just conceived calyxes swelling with seed, Dirty Sanchez x Dank Zappa heading for F2 now F1 seems very uniform... This is addictive.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 10, 2015)

Tranquil Elephantizer Remix V2s and Tiger Mountains (Tigermelon x Appalachia) (and it looks like a purple urkle clone snuck into the shot lol)







Synergies and Cheech Wizards.

Three weeks ago they were just little seedlings. They grow up so fast... Lol


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 10, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i was aiming for day 70 but she's leaning so bad even staked up that i worry she'll topple all the way over onto another girl.





st0wandgrow said:


> Probably too late for tomato cages at this point, but I'd highly recommend using them for this very reason.


Could snip one side of the cage, spread it open, wrap around plant and re-tie. Not sure if it would be worth the effort though. Looking good either way.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 10, 2015)

holy shit, I'm toking my first of Blue Moonshine x NL5... I am in fucking love. I feel like a million bucks right now.
Numbs and soothes every nerve of my body with a clear(ish) happy head and completely functional ache-free body effect. Im seriously impressed right now. Seriously trichome-dripping and DENSE nugs...blue,floral,kitchen spice,astringent-alcohol nutty fragrance....!


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 10, 2015)

stork came today with 10 babies & 1 children


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 10, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> stork came today with 10 babies & 1 children
> View attachment 3457189


got a pack of these lol...


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 10, 2015)

im gonna dig into these real soon.
just a few now (3).

the rest (all 8 at one time) in october.

the ~prof is a huge fan of afghan genetics.
wanted those apollo11 for sure but im happy.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 10, 2015)

I just did an A11. great yield. 50 days chop. curing a couple weeks. smells pungent,spicy,sweet- in that order.
I haven't even smoked any yet lol...


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 10, 2015)

smelled citrus while growing but it never really became pineapple cheetos or anything..at least not my pheno


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 10, 2015)

i had some from a member here.
different incarnation... few years ago.

tasted & smelled just like grapes.
nugz were beautiful.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 10, 2015)

bman gets 8 wish mountain & 7 sky lotus worth of space in my room come october.

gonna run blood orange when the cuts hit my door.
few weeks. do them clone to flower. veg enough for some extra mother cuts.

gud to have friends ^
dude's from my hood, lives in another state, & we meet right here.

fucking nuts.
love that shit.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 10, 2015)

smoking on the bmxnl5 all this evening, and .. premium pain releaveing medicine, fantastic


----------



## eyes (Jul 10, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> bman gets 8 wish mountain & 7 sky lotus worth of space in my room come october.
> 
> gonna run blood orange when the cuts hit my door.
> few weeks. do them clone to flower. veg enough for some extra mother cuts.
> ...


there is some good people here- i agree


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 10, 2015)

I just dropped a wish mountain bean to soak cuz I'm crazy like that and inspired by the professor... 
I will see her out to the end, I promise


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 10, 2015)

got seeds of that too.
the open pollenation, the noof x bcsc , talk of kabul crosses.

here from my first run.

tok x nl #5


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 10, 2015)

i will not lie.

grew JTR (subby) at the same time ...potency, blew that tok out the water.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 10, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> I just dropped a wish mountain bean to soak cuz I'm crazy like that and inspired by the professor...
> I will see her out to the end, I promise


lol.

fuck that , me too.
inspired by ur inspiration.

splish splash in the shot glass.

3 down too.
now we can have some fun... love the show & grow.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 10, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i will not lie.
> 
> grew JTR (subby) at the same time ...blew that tok out the water.


That's one of his greatest chucks he's done  that JTR is a beast


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 10, 2015)

subs got some good stuff...


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 10, 2015)

I really liked jilly bean and apollo 13


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 10, 2015)

how i feel when i run the b-man.

even though i saw loompa talking shit about all bman's f1s.

b-man got his own lane !
smoking sky lotus by the acre !!!!!


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 10, 2015)

chernobyl was beastly too.
shit dropped trichs on my counter top like ...could make lines from it.

the flavor was ass-farts to me.
my chick she loved it.

then again i be making her do nasty stuff down there


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 10, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> chernobyl was beastly too.
> shit dropped trichs on my counter top like ...could make lines from it.
> 
> the flavor was ass-farts to me.
> ...


I had a cut of the Chernobyl but lost it smoke was good different flavor I liked it can smell the Trainwreck coming from it


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 10, 2015)

when I smoke bmxnl5 I fell like Elvis in his vid..


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 10, 2015)

i want a jump suit like that for gardening.
feel like a king when i make those ladies wet... with calmag+ , p/k , and enzymes.

of course.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 10, 2015)

check him out at 1:16> ... stoned...


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 10, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i want a jump suit like that for gardening.
> feel like a king when i make those ladies wet... with calmag+ , p/k , and enzymes.
> 
> of course.


thats funny shit lol


----------



## COGrown (Jul 10, 2015)

So, seriously, space cake. If you want to run legit gsc but can't fInd it, get this. Even if you can, still get this. Snow lotus + gsc are a match made in heaven. Seriously impressive plants........


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 11, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> chernobyl was beastly too.
> shit dropped trichs on my counter top like ...could make lines from it.
> 
> the flavor was ass-farts to me.
> ...


Now see i got a HELL of a [email protected]!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 11, 2015)

chernobyl? ==== tga???? I fell prey to the subcool bashing way back when and bought reserva privada kosher kush instead of tga back then, did i make a mistake? I have followed prof for a coons age.......i trust his judgement.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 11, 2015)

well, its not a TGA thread right here.
we in the B-man zone.

i've run some good gear from subby.
got a good pheno here & there. got a few clones passed to me.

& i got plenty of shit phenos. i mean shit phenos.
let's not talk about plush nanners.

i bashed. still bash. & even contemplate bashing.

yet, some of the dankest shit (like the plush green pheno, spacedawg, jtr) i've ever grown came via his gear.

rather than bash, i got a clue.
run it yourself & see kinda thing.

im trying (100% effort) to stay away from nasty behavior... better to have fun here & play with the grow family.

reason #1 why i stay away from that karma genetics thread & certain peeps on here.

im saving my angst for the day i meet on of these mouths at a canna expo booth.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 11, 2015)

SSDD 5'ish weeks 12/12. Love this strain!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 12, 2015)

Anybody here use great lakes genetics to get your bodhi gear? Been having issues with svca and im hoping i can use the for my B fix?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 12, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Anybody here use great lakes genetics to get your bodhi gear? Been having issues with svca and im hoping i can use the for my B fix?


Yes they are great. If you look at a listing on there of the seeds you want you should see tabs where it say description, payments and returns, postage and shipping click on postage and shipping and you will see it says ships worldwide. It also had a shopping calculator on it but shipping in the states is always $7 so whatever the seeds cost plus $7 is what it will be. I've said numerous times that I've ordered from them but people don't seem to listen.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 12, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Anybody here use great lakes genetics to get your bodhi gear? Been having issues with svca and im hoping i can use the for my B fix?


Glg are good peeps. I have used them 4 times now.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 12, 2015)

3 wish mountains down, 3 growing from root riot cubes.

even the sinker, ususally a dud as you know, shot a tail out.
^ which i found amazing. put it on a towel expecting nothing.

bman with the healthy beans.

hope i get a bunch of afghan goodness.
with some appy influences.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 12, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Anybody here use great lakes genetics to get your bodhi gear? Been having issues with svca and im hoping i can use the for my B fix?


ha bha dragonboatjeffy!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 12, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> A couple more lucky snaps of the dank zappa
> 
> View attachment 3456793
> 
> ...


I really wish frank woulda laid off the cigs and puffed herbs! Fucken a i worship zappa i GOTTA GET THIS STRAIN!


----------



## calicat (Jul 12, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Anybody here use great lakes genetics to get your bodhi gear? Been having issues with svca and im hoping i can use the for my B fix?


I have used them twice and could not be happier. Superb breeder lineup. A great alternative for SVOC. If your comfortable mentioning it Hell, what sort of issues are you experiencing either on floor or pm? Been reading more and more lately of those kinds of comments.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 12, 2015)

calicat said:


> I have used them twice and could not be happier. Superb breeder lineup. A great alternative for SVOC. If your comfortable mentioning it Hell, what sort of issues are you experiencing either on floor or pm? Been reading more and more lately of those kinds of comments.


Seems to be a lot of people not getting what they ordered, even though its listed as in stock. People are getting their 2'nd or 3'rd options instead.

This is the reason I have not placed an order with them. I want the strain that I order.... not a replacement.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 12, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I never made any lucky charms f2's lol. I actually never was able to get my hands on any...
> 
> I have made f2s of ancient og, cherry hashplant, Satsuma, Satsuma x jahruba , blackberry lotus, red eye jedi and right now I am making some f2s of heaven mountain and sunshine daydream! Gotta preserve these lines for the community!


Glad to see someone thinking ahead...really discourages me to see strains suddenly "disappear" then to return as "clone only " strains ! Makes me wonder if folks are tarded , greedy or just down right lazy....keep up the good work with your crosses man....maybe my grandkids will get to enjoy growing strains that we get to enjoy growing now !!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 12, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Glad to see someone thinking ahead...really discourages me to see strains suddenly "disappear" then to return as "clone only " strains ! Makes me wonder if folks are tarded , greedy or just down right lazy....keep up the good work with your crosses man....maybe my grandkids will get to enjoy growing strains that we get to enjoy growing now !!


Yezzir. I'm sitting on quite a few Bodhi packs that are extinct (or close to it). Gonna get a lil chucking practice with a few other strains that I care less about first, then let the pollen fly and make some F2, F3, etc of B's strains.... and pass them out like its my job.

Hoarding ain't cool.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's one of his greatest chucks he's done  that JTR is a beast


I guess I'll have to try the JTR...never have because all of Subs gear I've smoked were very lacking in the "high" dept. ....great tastes, excellent bag appeal but I don't grow or purchase reefer to look at....I wanna get stoned, buzzed and blind lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 12, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yezzir. I'm sitting on quite a few Bodhi packs that are extinct (or close to it). Gonna get a lil chucking practice with a few other strains that I care less about first, then let the pollen fly and make some F2, F3, etc of B's strains.... and pass them out like its my job.
> 
> Hoarding ain't cool.


So glad to hear that bro....I know some strains get lost due mothers or father plants dying,stolen or whatever but guys like you and a few others are the ones giving me hope for the future....my naive self thought "seed banks " were created to preserve genetics for future generations...obviously I have been mistaken


----------



## torontoke (Jul 12, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I guess I'll have to try the JTR...never have because all of Subs gear I've smoked were very lacking in the "high" dept. ....great tastes, excellent bag appeal but I don't grow or purchase reefer to look at....I wanna get stoned, buzzed and blind lol


Dont miss the chernobyl either.
Its the offspring of jtr and is in my opinion the best strain from tga.
The lime pheno is sweet.
Potency is decent its the yield that isnt top notch but it tastes so good its still worth it.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 12, 2015)

There are definitely seed banks out there but the kind of genetic bank you are talking about aren't selling seeds. 


I try to chuck some pollen every round. 



what do they say? a farmer is nothing without his seed stock.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 12, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> There are definitely seed banks out there but the kind of genetic bank you are talking about aren't selling seeds.
> 
> 
> I try to chuck some pollen every round.
> ...


from my observations of strains I've lost, and regretted doing so 

and how good of some late showing males I've pulled due to lack of space, 

i think I'm going to start doing this in a separate area i up-sized my veg area , now i just need a separate flower and breeding/pollen chucking area and i should be perfect  

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 12, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Glad to see someone thinking ahead...really discourages me to see strains suddenly "disappear" then to return as "clone only " strains ! Makes me wonder if folks are tarded , greedy or just down right lazy....keep up the good work with your crosses man....maybe my grandkids will get to enjoy growing strains that we get to enjoy growing now !!


 I would be my luck that my order gets siezed!! I am a glass half empty guy. If they get here, I will be nervous about germ'ing them. It took me over a year to pop my Ace of Spades lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 12, 2015)

calicat said:


> I have used them twice and could not be happier. Superb breeder lineup. A great alternative for SVOC. If your comfortable mentioning it Hell, what sort of issues are you experiencing either on floor or pm? Been reading more and more lately of those kinds of comments.


Nothing neg svoc is great and always comes through just i never can get the bodhi freebies and even though i use over night mail i always miss out on the ones i want, plus as of late items are out of stock even though there still on the in stock list.

I know dudes super busy but i order around 10 packs bodhi gear monthly. So im interest in GLG cause once you order its final as long as its in stock.... The freebies are first come first serve im ok with that. Eitherway im sure both rock and i have already ordered 3 orders from GLG and there in the mail so im hopefull of the new place to oder lol still have yet to recieve from glg but monday will tell


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 12, 2015)

pass those beans out like its your job !!!!!!

yes yes yes.

shit i do that with the cuts.
like its my job to free the weed.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jul 12, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Nothing neg svoc is great and always comes through just i never can get the bodhi freebies and even though i use over night mail i always miss out on the ones i want, plus as of late items are out of stock even though there still on the in stock list.
> 
> I know dudes super busy but i order around 10 packs bodhi gear monthly. So im interest in GLG cause once you order its final as long as its in stock.... The freebies are first come first serve im ok with that. Eitherway im sure both rock and i have already ordered 3 orders from GLG and there in the mail so im hopefull of the new place to oder lol still have yet to recieve from glg but monday will tell


Judging by your experience with SVOC you'll be pleased with GLG. Yours is the exact reason that I switched and could not be happier. Jeffy is the mothafucking Ace.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 12, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Judging by your experience with SVOC you'll be pleased with GLG. Yours is the exact reason that I switched and could not be happier. Jeffy is the mothafucking Ace.


GLG is the only place I can find the Bodhi strain I want right now but the whole requiring I.D. thing keeps me from ordering.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 13, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> GLG is the only place I can find the Bodhi strain I want right now but the whole requiring I.D. thing keeps me from ordering.


Requiring ID never had to do that? Am i missing something lol


----------



## COGrown (Jul 13, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Requiring ID never had to do that? Am i missing something lol


No, you're not the one who is missing something.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 13, 2015)

COGrown said:


> No, you're not the one who is missing something.


What i figured lol


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 13, 2015)

COGrown said:


> No, you're not the one who is missing something.


Did they change something within the last 3 months? Al Yamoni had to send them his I.D.

Edit: And it's asking me for my card I.D. # at sign up.



st0wandgrow said:


> Did you have to send them any sort of medical card or ID to buy from them?





Al Yamoni said:


> They just got behind with emails. My stuff is almost here and I got the tracking today! They're pretty snazzy over there that's for sure.
> 
> I sent them my medical card and ID for my first order from them quite a few weeks ago cause they asked me for it.


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 13, 2015)

NHere's my Apollo11's I have 11 seedlings


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 13, 2015)

The white Lotus


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jul 13, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Did they change something within the last 3 months? Al Yamoni had to send them his I.D.
> 
> Edit: And it's asking me for my card I.D. # at sign up.


Just email the guy and be reasonable with him.  He'll get at ya right.
EDIT: you can even blur out your face, name, and ID# with paint and he doesn't care. He only wishes to know that you are an adult.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 13, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Just email the guy and be reasonable with him.  He'll get at ya right.
> EDIT: you can even blur out your face, name, and ID# with paint and he doesn't care. He only wishes to know that you are an adult.


Cool, I'll send them an email and see what they say. These other guys are making it sound like they never had to provide any form of I.D.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 13, 2015)

Wtf i didnt have to do any of that lol but im well known in the community so that might be why.

On another note i recieved my first order from them and cant be more happy plus i got the freebies i wanted lol


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 13, 2015)

the white x appy

one of you needs to make this happen !
then send about 25 beans my way.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 13, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> the white x appy
> 
> one of you needs to make this happen !
> then send about 25 beans my way.


Lucky Charms!  http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Lucky_Charms/Bodhi_Seeds/ It's just sold out everywhere.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 13, 2015)

dude has so many strains.
wtf.

lol. thanks bro ^ much easier.

just picked up & cracked a few wish mountains.
i have too many snow lotus based beans.
looking to bulk up on appy x's.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 13, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> the white x appy
> 
> one of you needs to make this happen !
> then send about 25 beans my way.


Lucky Charms F2 are in my plans. Got 2 packs that I will dig into soon...


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 13, 2015)

epic
male sperm
flys on the wind in
side a little emvelope
to my garden to make 
little beans w/ strains
a many. including
new ones like
blueberry.

bb x lucky charms.
ow my.

a grow poem for the mind !
or was that my bong


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 13, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> epic
> male sperm
> flys on the wind in
> side a little emvelope
> ...


One more bong rip and you should be good lol


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 13, 2015)

you meant cone.
tonight anyway.

cream caramel kush 50/50 with holy grail og


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 14, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Cant wai to try this, thx for being part of the solution here instead of the problem undercover. I can see now who is who.


What was the problem ?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 14, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> nothing that belongs in this thread! I have 8 titanium screws in my right side and 4 in my knee holding it together, one is backing out, in a haze of half sleep and dry heaving on to the floor pain i posted that in the wrong mindset. I was posting here but was thinking about a previous thread i was in, i apologize.


No apologies necessary my man...fell off a house and shattered my spine in two places so I guess I somewhat feel your pain...hope things get better for you !


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 14, 2015)

One pack of Space Cake coming my way


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 14, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> One pack of Space Cake coming my way


Nice! Where did you grab those from?


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice! Where did you grab those from?


GLG, I had to send them a copy of my license but like Al Yamoni said, they let me blur out most of my personal info. 

They have a promo for Bodhi, buy two packs and get one free; they let you pick your free pack from a nice list of Bodhi gear. I'm probably going to add a second pack and pick up a pack of RKU or Synergy as my freebie.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 14, 2015)

mjv19420 said:


> Anyone ever run solos stash? Seems strange that there's not a lot out there on them...any info helps thanks.


I popped three beans over a year ago, and got 2 girls. I used the male to make some F2s, and some SS x Phantom Cookies beans.

I quite liked the SS - was very much like the Goji OG, but with much less flavor and smell. Finished at 9 weeks, above avg yield. Just ran an f2 recently, and it was identical in most every way. Also ran one ss x PC - superb. I also passed out a few of both to some RIU amigos, and have heard all good from the ones that were tested, but more props to the ss x pc.

I'd advise that Goji is much better, but then I'd say that it's an extremely rare smoke that beats Goji OG, imo.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 14, 2015)

Got a pack of Jabbas Stash to take advantage of the promo since I've been putting off ordering that one for months. I asked for Road Kill Unicorn as my free pack.

I was digging around Breedersbay and came across a blog that shows Jabba Stash won best overall strain at the 2013 Santa Cruz Cup.







http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2013/11/26/best-weed-jabbas-stash-takes-santa-cruz-cup-2013-winners-list-pics/


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 14, 2015)

Right on that makes me happy I made good pics for my first 2 Bodhi purchases. jabbas stash and dream beaver.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 14, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Right on that makes me happy I made good pics for my first 2 Bodhi purchases. jabbas stash and dream beaver.


I gotta have that Dream Beaver !!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 14, 2015)

People speak quite highly of that dream beaver.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 14, 2015)

I've been wanting to try Dream Beaver. Got my hands on some Jabba's Stash shatter the other day, very tasty stuff.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 14, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I've been wanting to try Dream Beaver. Got my hands on some Jabba's Stash shatter the other day, very tasty stuff.


What kind of flavors did you get?


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 14, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> What kind of flavors did you get?


Predominate ones are candied lemon and a little grapefruit. Almost a little piney.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jul 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lucky Charms F2 are in my plans. Got 2 packs that I will dig into soon...


Put me on that list and I'll set some nepali og X good medicine F2's aside for ya st0w. Ya know, when I get to do my thang again.. Haha


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 16, 2015)

My white lotus showed pistils today. I have had a string of males from bodhi lately, so it was very nice to see a girl.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't know if it's my grow methods or the strains or simply my n00bishness but I just do not grow big flowers. I've only ever grown 2 plants with large flowers. Oh well quality over quantity to start and then maybe I can learn to pack the weight.

I finally captured some shots that do the A35 x '88 g13/hp justice and I got some nice coloring this go around too! This is the one I keep saying tastes and smells like licorice root.









BUT I NAILED IT. The rosin I made from ice hash I made from this strain tastes like root beer! I almost never drink soda, I'm a mystic man  but I had a sip of my wifes root beer the other day and it dawned on me. WOW. Root beer. It's not like drinking a sip of root beer or anything but flavors reminiscent of root beer for sure. it's amazing.

This A35




Turned into this in seconds


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 17, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I don't know if it's my grow methods or the strains or simply my n00bishness but I just do not grow big flowers. I've only ever grown 2 plants with large flowers. Oh well quality over quantity to start and then maybe I can learn to pack the weight.
> 
> I finally captured some shots that do the A35 x '88 g13/hp justice and I got some nice coloring this go around too! This is the one I keep saying tastes and smells like licorice root.
> 
> ...


That looks oh so tasty bro. Very pretty colors and super frosty. I love the dad in the cross he is a beast for sure. Are you taking pics under MH or some type of white light? 

Seems like you got that Rosin tech down damn good. How much has it take to stress out that slab like that? You use the flat iron for that big of slab?


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 17, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I don't know if it's my grow methods or the strains or simply my n00bishness but I just do not grow big flowers. I've only ever grown 2 plants with large flowers. Oh well quality over quantity to start and then maybe I can learn to pack the weight.
> 
> I finally captured some shots that do the A35 x '88 g13/hp justice and I got some nice coloring this go around too! This is the one I keep saying tastes and smells like licorice root.
> 
> ...


 That A35 looks awesome! Quality over quantity any day. After your pics and reviews I am going to be bummed if bodhi does not release that strain.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That looks oh so tasty bro. Very pretty colors and super frosty. I love the dad in the cross he is a beast for sure. Are you taking pics under MH or some type of white light?
> 
> Seems like you got that Rosin tech down damn good. How much has it take to stress out that slab like that? You use the flat iron for that big of slab?


Thanks for the kind words always James. Yeah one of my HPS bulbs died a week or so ago and I've been too lazy and poor to replace it(more on the lazy side though haha) so I threw the MH in there to finish and it's quite convenient for photographing. I'm still just using the flattening iron of my wifes. check it out. Wrapped up in 23 micron blotter screen sacrificed from my boldt bags.



And pressed with a skinny flat iron. and then collected into a nice patty for the previous picture. 





hayrolld said:


> That A35 looks awesome! Quality over quantity any day. After your pics and reviews I am going to be bummed if bodhi does not release that strain.


Thanks Hayrolld. Keep in mind I'm from a part of the world with a weak ass cannabis culture so what's amazing to me might not be quite so amazing to someone in the emerald triangle for example, or Colorado, if you catch my drift. I haven't been blessed with wonderful flavors or aromas in the past before I started growing my own.

But I been puffin tuff on that no name for close to 20 years if that levels the playing field some hahah.


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 17, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks for the kind words always James. Yeah one of my HPS bulbs died a week or so ago and I've been too lazy and poor to replace it(more on the lazy side though haha) so I threw the MH in there to finish and it's quite convenient for photographing. I'm still just using the flattening iron of my wifes. check it out. Wrapped up in 23 micron blotter screen sacrificed from my boldt bags.
> 
> View attachment 3461032
> 
> ...


 I can relate - not everywhere in the US is a great place for bud. You can find really high quality in any big city, but it is much more available and reasonably priced in legal states. As far as your opinion goes, twenty years and growing your own is plenty of qualification bro. You produced great looking flowers and hash from bodhi strains, so you are smoking quality for sure. I am intrigued because bodhi finds such cool, unique strains like the A35 to cross with powerhouse fathers. Any time I can add unique genetics that smoke well to my collection is a win.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 17, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> That A35 looks awesome! Quality over quantity any day. After your pics and reviews I am going to be bummed if bodhi does not release that strain.


here's what Bodhi said on Breedbay.

"im glad your getting so much enjoyment from her..

the rest of the A35 x 88g13/hp test beans will be a very limited release as deep line alchemy #3 hashashim series. the special a35 mother used in the cross was lost, but i have 20+ a35's going now outdoors to look for a new mom..."

I have no clue what deep line alchemy #3 hashashim series means but I suspect hashashim is the same word as hashishin? If so fuckin eh I have truly been blessed by the ganja gods.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 17, 2015)

I wonder if those are going to be part of the 11 new strains that are going to drop on GLG


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 17, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> here's what Bodhi said on Breedbay.
> 
> "im glad your getting so much enjoyment from her..
> 
> ...


You are very lucky to have those then. I would suggest f2ing them just in case. Sounds like he wants to keep using that strain, but the search for a new mom could take a bit.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 17, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> You are very lucky to have those then. I would suggest f2ing them just in case. Sounds like he wants to keep using that strain, but the search for a new mom could take a bit.


Already did f2 em on the first go around. I mixed the pollen from 2 different males and dusted a couple branches on each of the 5 ladies and ended up with about 100 beans. 

I thought I was going to have more tbh but 100 beans should be something to work with.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 17, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Already did f2 em on the first go around. I mixed the pollen from 2 different males and dusted a couple branches on each of the 5 ladies and ended up with about 100 beans.
> 
> I thought I was going to have more tbh but 100 beans should be something to work with.


Nice!  Saw what Bodhi also offered. Lucky you!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 17, 2015)

I couldn't be happier! wow I'm smiling from ear to ear I had no clue until I read your post.


It's almost like he knew I identify as a hashishin, or should I say hashashim.


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 18, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I couldn't be happier! wow I'm smiling from ear to ear I had no clue until I read your post.
> 
> It's almost like he knew I identify as a hashishin, or should I say hashashim.


 ???? You lost me. Are you talking about something on breedbay?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 18, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> ???? You lost me. Are you talking about something on breedbay?


Yes he verified that hashashim and hashishin are both one in the same. AND he offered me another pack of the A35 x '88 g13/hp!!!!


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 18, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yes he verified that hashashim and hashishin are both one in the same. AND he offered me another pack of the A35 x '88 g13/hp!!!!


 Very cool! I would smiling too brother. Good grower karma shining down on you


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 18, 2015)

update: received my SSDD order today from cannazon--didn't even know it had shipped, but sweet that i've got another pack to go through. even ordered more SSDD from midweek song and hope to see them come in the mail soon too.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 18, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks for the kind words always James. Yeah one of my HPS bulbs died a week or so ago and I've been too lazy and poor to replace it(more on the lazy side though haha) so I threw the MH in there to finish and it's quite convenient for photographing. I'm still just using the flattening iron of my wifes. check it out. Wrapped up in 23 micron blotter screen sacrificed from my boldt bags.
> 
> View attachment 3461032
> 
> ...


Hey did you happen to take weights on this? just curious if the juice is literally worth the squeeze when it comes to squishing hash to get rosin. I have not squished a lot of nugs and no hash but the times I have it was nice. Kinda looking at getting some of those tea bags, but might just do what you did with one of my older screens


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 18, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Hey did you happen to take weights on this? just curious if the juice is literally worth the squeeze when it comes to squishing hash to get rosin. I have not squished a lot of nugs and no hash but the times I have it was nice. Kinda looking at getting some of those tea bags, but might just do what you did with one of my older screens


I did take the weight once but it was only a ten point scale so it could be off by 5 hundredths. Still rockin my Tanita Gold from like 2001. 

I weighed 1.0 gram (0.95-1.05), squished it and got .9 (.85-.95). So I'd safely say 85-90% return. I doubt it was the higher end 95% but that is entirely possible. Really depends on the melt quality of the starting material. That was all full melt 90u. 



My next spin I am going to only use 3 bags instead of 8, combine it all and make a "full spectrum" rosin. Each sized headies definitely have a different profile. A full spectrum low melt quality hash will yield a less percentage for sure. More contaminant to be left behind. With the full melt it's just the outer membranes of the trichomes, or a portion of.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 18, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> update: received my SSDD order today from cannazon--didn't even know it had shipped, but sweet that i've got another pack to go through. even ordered more SSDD from midweek song and hope to see them come in the mail soon too.


Man you are gonna be one daydreaming girl lol. Should be something special in all those packs for sure. You gonna dig in right away or store them for a later pheno hunt?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> update: received my SSDD order today from cannazon--didn't even know it had shipped, but sweet that i've got another pack to go through. even ordered more SSDD from midweek song and hope to see them come in the mail soon too.


Glad to hear you got your order even tho you never got a conformation and from what we've been hearing about Cannazon. Still see a couple thread where people haven't gotten what they order in over a month so I'm just glad you got yours. Midweeksong is legit got mines from there as they were the only bank to have them in stock at that time. With all those packs you got you might find a special pheno nobody has or has seen yet.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 18, 2015)

thanks @natro.hydro i do plan on going through the pack the next round. daydreaming girl for sure! 

@akhiymjames fingers crossed on my midweek song order--more packs of SSDD  all the phenos are special but i do plan on picking a few to keep around. got my blueberry muffin pheno in flower now--a few clones from her. they all smell amazing


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 19, 2015)

My Apollo11 seedlings took copy's ready for sexing.


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 19, 2015)

This is one of the 3 pheno's I'am still running,I had 8 females from my first Bodhi The white lotus.    So far I've been pleasantly surprised,really nice plants in all regards.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 19, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> thanks @natro.hydro i do plan on going through the pack the next round. daydreaming girl for sure!
> 
> @akhiymjames fingers crossed on my midweek song order--more packs of SSDD  all the phenos are special but i do plan on picking a few to keep around. got my blueberry muffin pheno in flower now--a few clones from her. they all smell amazing


We seem to have similar tastes undercover. You might want to give Dynasty's Huckleberry Spacequeen a whirl. Really impressed with that one so far...


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> We seem to have similar tastes undercover. You might want to give Dynasty's Huckleberry Spacequeen a whirl. Really impressed with that one so far...


checked it out. i'll put it on my possibles list since i'm on a bit of a buying spree, i'm looking at moontang right now.

ETA: Available funds were $600 for seeds; spent almost half of it on SSDD and now deciding on where the rest should go. i'm in that stage where you add and remove items to your shopping cart several times on a few sites.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 19, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> checked it out. i'll put it on my possibles list since i'm on a bit of a buying spree, i'm looking at moontang right now.
> 
> ETA: Available funds were $600 for seeds; spent almost half of it on SSDD and now deciding on where the rest should go. i'm in that stage where you add and remove items to your shopping cart several times on a few sites.


I'm reveging the lone female I had right now. Should be able to pull some cuts in a week or so. Really impressive when one seed ends up being a winner. I'll likely grab a pack or two to see what else pops up. Plus you can't beat the price. $25 for a 10 pack is insanely cheap.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm reveging the lone female I had right now. Should be able to pull some cuts in a week or so. Really impressive when one seed ends up being a winner. I'll likely grab a pack or two to see what else pops up. Plus you can't beat the price. $25 for a 10 pack is insanely cheap.


yeah, the prices are definitely right on his site. i know this is a Bodhi thread, but i've been perusing there considering picking up another pack of SP just to find that elusive first pheno i had. when i have a good sum of cash to spend, i like to go for smaller orders with a few seed banks instead of all in one. 

back to Bodhi and the moontang, i've been trying to decide all afternoon if "full moon forest orgy overdrive" is code for pine.


----------



## joeypotseed (Jul 19, 2015)

Just had to give my goat a sunshine daydream plant. It was infected with pm no matter what I did. Its always nice to have a way to make organic mulch in no time! Lol the plant was at day 40 so those goats should be feeling mighty fine by now. In case anyone is wondering I don't think giving my goats marijuana is a bad thing. I've been doing it since March and they seem to love it if it's a sparkling female almost finished or a male that I need to dispose of.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 19, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Just had to give my goat a sunshine daydream plant. It was infected with pm no matter what I did. Its always nice to have a way to make organic mulch in no time! Lol the plant was at day 40 so those goats should be feeling mighty fine by now. In case anyone is wondering I don't think giving my goats marijuana is a bad thing. I've been doing it since March and they seem to love it if it's a sparkling female almost finished or a male that I need to dispose of.


That's funny! I agree with you that it's harmless. My rabbits having been eating marijuana (mostly leaves) for years and they are healthy as can be.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 19, 2015)

Isnt there some guy in washington that sells pork that is from pigs that are feed marijuana? Swear I read an article on it..... not really the buds but I am sure your goats dont mind the fun, if they didnt they would avoid it. I know some animals have an aversion to it like my moms pit bull, but my grandparents chihua will eat the shit out your palm lol.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/15/marijuana-fed-pigs_n_3280433.html


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 20, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> yeah, the prices are definitely right on his site. i know this is a Bodhi thread, but i've been perusing there considering picking up another pack of SP just to find that elusive first pheno i had. when i have a good sum of cash to spend, i like to go for smaller orders with a few seed banks instead of all in one.
> 
> back to Bodhi and the moontang, i've been trying to decide all afternoon if "full moon forest orgy overdrive" is code for pine.


 I hear you on the code. I love Bodhi's descriptions, but sometimes I wish they were a little clearer. When I was going through the strain list before my last order to figure out the parents of some strains, I noticed that Jungle Spice is the pine pheno of Congolese X 88G13HP. It stuck out because I am a pine fan too.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 20, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> I hear you on the code. I love Bodhi's descriptions, but sometimes I wish they were a little clearer. When I was going through the strain list before my last order to figure out the parents of some strains, I noticed that Jungle Spice is the pine pheno of Congolese X 88G13HP. It stuck out because I am a pine fan too.


i avoid pine to the point i'd rather go without than smoke it  so i'm always on the look out for it in strain descriptions if it's a possibility...especially after buying a pack of jack the ripper without paying close enough attention to the description.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

Pine Sol pine cleaner is definitely way stronger than what I wanted too! I like the mild pine forest humic scent version. 

I do love a strong orange strain though.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Pine Sol pine cleaner is definitely way stronger than what I wanted too! I like the mild pine forest humic scent version.
> 
> I do love a strong orange strain though.


that makes me shudder just hearing about a strain called pine sol! 

ETA:


----------



## mjv19420 (Jul 20, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I popped three beans over a year ago, and got 2 girls. I used the male to make some F2s, and some SS x Phantom Cookies beans.
> 
> I quite liked the SS - was very much like the Goji OG, but with much less flavor and smell. Finished at 9 weeks, above avg yield. Just ran an f2 recently, and it was identical in most every way. Also ran one ss x PC - superb. I also passed out a few of both to some RIU amigos, and have heard all good from the ones that were tested, but more props to the ss x pc.
> 
> I'd advise that Goji is much better, but then I'd say that it's an extremely rare smoke that beats Goji OG, imo.


Ok thanks have a nice goji right now big n frosty I agree I love the goji also have a nice cut of lucky charms that I love


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thought i would share a pic of the tigers milk i talked about. Pulled apart a small untrimmed bud in the scrap pile took a pic. Smell has moved to a astringent lemon dominated pungent funk. Love it and the high is more devastating now not best for daytime use but great for relaxing after work. I always go to sleep with a bowl of tigers milk now.


----------



## Scotch089 (Jul 20, 2015)

Figured I'd throw up some shots of my sunshine daydream girls I finally found. I had a male streak for a while. 4-5 in a row. Kept the last one and collected pollen, like the build/vigor/smell I was getting. 

These two are 15 days into flower, so far the right is my favorite. And a fuzz further along than the indica dominant. Hm. I'm just not a major fan of super indicas but I wanted to see what pheno that one is. Worth a shot- it may end up being my keeper for all I know. 

And I know for the next run that I should have topped the right one before the flip to even things out. Live and learn. 

      

They went off by themselves for a couple days and ended up going from 750 some umol, if i remember right, to 1300, no issues but went ahead and brought the light up a bit more.

Has anyone ran into a pheno with this intentional leaf twist? No other health issues besides that. Wondering if it's genetic. They are on blumats so surely it's not that and it's kept on through veg into flower.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jul 21, 2015)

@Scotch089 Its probably a blue moonshine pheno, they have a tendency towards leaf deformities. May have similar traits in smoke and such, if so expect a hashplant for sure.


----------



## Scotch089 (Jul 21, 2015)

Kickass. 

I am not a fan of indica growth... but I guess I could get used to it


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 21, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> Kickass.
> 
> I am not a fan of indica growth... but I guess I could get used to it


Something tells me you will like the yields of indicas lol. I atleast have always gotten more off my little gals than my big sativas. My experience with hard one way or the other is limited as I prefer hybrids. Might have just been I had an easier time mmaintaining the canopy with indicas than sativas.

Was gonna say the same thing about the leaf twist and it being genetic but that is just a guess because I have always heard blueberry has some leaf twisting occur and it is common in the offspring. Just what I have heard not like I have loads of experience with blueberry, only grown her offspring like 2 times . Looking good @Scotch089 excited for the finish.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 21, 2015)

I grew alot of blueberry in the mid to late 90's and alot of the plants did have weird growth traits. Some leaves would curl for no reason and even some of the side branches and new shoots would have swirl paterns in em. Moving into the early 2000's the strain seemed to stablize but didnt have the same appeal to me anyway. I dont know the history of what happened to bb over the years but im sure certain quirks still show from time to time.

And i would rather have room full of indica doms over sativa doms any day. If not for the ease of growing but the flowering times on some sat doms is ridiculous indoors.


----------



## Scotch089 (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks guys. Yes I grew a fruity chronic clone from a buddy last year and it was unbelievably indica. No doubt higher yields with the node spacing but I just hate training them. I know I know... "easier" without stretch but I just hate getting in there and where you can't see squat. I like hybrids, nice balance of both worlds. The right had a nice balance till the flip hit, granted I was on vaca the first week so I couldn't train it anymore and by the time I got back it was too late into 12 12 to do anything without hurting myself. 

Stoked to see what pheno that left one is now, knew I kept her for a reason... this run is hunting, next is to get myself some smoke to last me to go hunting again (scrogging whichever cut I end up liking the most) probably a single plant, maybe two in the cab. I wanna see what I can pull of a single in that space.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 21, 2015)

hehe I made a post on breedbay called "stop calling it sativa!"
 

I can't imagine the troll fest it would start if I made it on this forum.


interesting shit.



I've never grown a pure "sativa" nor smoked one but I'm drying to try some. I've had my pack of Kali Mist for about 5 years now. :O straight up afraid of that flower time.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 21, 2015)

My experience with Kali is it is not a special plant. I haven't grown it, but it's around the dispensaries all the time. I've sampled a few times. Has this nice sweet aroma, but overall just good, not great.

Sweet Skunk is superior.

And my current experience with Serious 6 has left me... on the fence about them in general. Because the thing started to flower on me in late May and now has revegged and is stuck in perpetual stasis... gonna seriously fuck over my harvest. Plus one of these two rejects also is showing powdery mildew - which let me tell you, is fucking impressive - because I've never seen PM this time of year in my soil in my environment or even close to it. The plant, for all intents and purposes has everything it could possibly want to be happy. Yet there it is anyway.

And that's supposed to be an OD strain for regions further north than I? Perhaps, but so far I'd have to recommend you hunt through more SS beans before you waste your time with Kali, which has at best mixed reviews depending on era and all the other stuff that's been mentioned about adding more Afghani into it's mix at some point. Serious is also very dishonest about where they source their genetics, they flat out will not tell you what they're really hybridizing.

And to me, that's weak as fuck IMO. Shanti even stated most of his crosses are just typical haze x skunk etc etc but he relabeled them something different. I tend to believe him and I'd guess we'll find out more as this genome project progresses.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 21, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> yeah, the prices are definitely right on his site. i know this is a Bodhi thread, but i've been perusing there considering picking up another pack of SP just to find that elusive first pheno i had. when i have a good sum of cash to spend, i like to go for smaller orders with a few seed banks instead of all in one.
> 
> back to Bodhi and the moontang, i've been trying to decide all afternoon if "full moon forest orgy overdrive" is code for pine.


I'd grab a few packs of SP if you're pheno hunting. I see so much variation in the grow reports for it... most people end up satisfied, but the plants themselves are all over the place.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 21, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> My experience with Kali is it is not a special plant. I haven't grown it, but it's around the dispensaries all the time. I've sampled a few times. Has this nice sweet aroma, but overall just good, not great.
> 
> Sweet Skunk is superior.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the input as a sweet skunk lover. 


I definitely have the one with some afghani in the mix as they were purchased about 5 years ago. I think the "pure" kali was around 2000 or something?

I'll still end up poppin em one day just because. But definitely not anytime soon.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 21, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I appreciate the input as a sweet skunk lover.
> 
> 
> I definitely have the one with some afghani in the mix as they were purchased about 5 years ago. I think the "pure" kali was around 2000 or something?
> ...


Yeah, I mean, if I spent 200 bucks on a pack of seeds, yeah, I'd pop those MFers too. Just think you've got more interesting stuff on the go... I'd wait until you have more space to fuck with those Kali's.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2015)

Landrace Sativa!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 21, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> My experience with Kali is it is not a special plant. I haven't grown it, but it's around the dispensaries all the time. I've sampled a few times. Has this nice sweet aroma, but overall just good, not great.
> 
> Sweet Skunk is superior.
> 
> ...


The Kali I ran years ago wasn't sweet at all. Peppery would describe it better. The high was amazing though. To this day may favorite smoke.

The 2'nd pack I bought 3-4 years ago had a couple sweet phenos, but the smoke was lame. So was their bubblegum. Chronic was ok, and AK-47 was damn good. Needless to say I haven't picked up any more of their gear.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> The Kali I ran years ago wasn't sweet at all. Peppery would describe it better. The high was amazing though. To this day may favorite smoke.
> 
> The 2'nd pack I bought 3-4 years ago had a couple sweet phenos, but the smoke was lame. So was their bubblegum. Chronic was ok, and AK-47 was damn good. Needless to say I haven't picked up any more of their gear.


Peppery = good in my experience. There's a cut of Jack Herer around here that is very peppery and also very good.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2015)

Mulanje x Mozambique was pepper and pineapple. I had a bubblegum Mulanje on the plant that cured to pure cat piss.

Both numbed the lips and tongue.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 21, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I'd grab a few packs of SP if you're pheno hunting. I see so much variation in the grow reports for it... most people end up satisfied, but the plants themselves are all over the place.


that's a good idea/suggestion. thanks.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 21, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Mulanje x Mozambique was pepper and pineapple. I had a bubblegum Mulanje on the plant that cured to pure cat piss.
> 
> Both numbed the lips and tongue.


Man I would love to grow some of that pure sativa hybrid right there. I'm sure that was an amazing cross


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 21, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> hehe I made a post on breedbay called "stop calling it sativa!"
> 
> 
> 
> I've never grown a pure "sativa"* nor smoked one* but I'm drying to try some. I've had my pack of Kali Mist for about 5 years now. :O straight up afraid of that flower time.


Well, if you've smoked mexican compressed bud aka. commercial, swag, james brown, dirt weed, then you've most likely smoked pure sativa. Definitely not the same as some sattie you might experience on a trip to Jamaica but whatever.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 21, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Mulanje x Mozambique was pepper and pineapple. I had a bubblegum Mulanje on the plant that cured to pure cat piss.
> 
> Both numbed the lips and tongue.


What was the flower time on that?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2015)

Normally it is ready at Christmas outdoors.

I used mainlining and light dep to get it to finish in October.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## torontoke (Jul 21, 2015)

Thats looked awesome mo

Landrace sats scare the shit out of me tho. My buddy grabbed some durban poison seeds from st martin a few years ago. They were 9 feet tall and took 115 days indoor.
I laughed and told him i could have done two indica harvest in that time.
He said try it first and even tho i would say its an awesome switch id never sacrifice an entire harvest for for the risk of something needing that long to finish
But to each their own


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 22, 2015)

Black triangle


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jul 22, 2015)

Well done Bob super frosty man. Makes me wish tsd wouldn't have screwed me on my last order with these and the apptf. Hows she smoke for ya?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 22, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Well done Bob super frosty man. Makes me wish tsd wouldn't have screwed me on my last order with these and the apptf. Hows she smoke for ya?


Thanks! Appreciate that. 

She is dark and hashy and piney. Some coffee undertones and the back end exhale has an almost soapy/cleaner/fresh thing going on. Knocks me on my ass too.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 22, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> hehe I made a post on breedbay called "stop calling it sativa!"
> 
> 
> I can't imagine the troll fest it would start if I made it on this forum.
> ...


so is my durban poison , or south african kwazulu sativa? they only run 11 weeks on the long end but leave you grinding your teeth in antisapation ....i love me some sativa ... strangely my sour d X haze has the thinnest leave i ever saw...


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jul 22, 2015)

Sounds right up my ally bob thanks again bro and nice avatar too.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 22, 2015)

.


Joedank said:


> so is my durban poison , or south african kwazulu sativa? they only run 11 weeks on the long end but leave you grinding your teeth in antisapation ....i love me some sativa ... strangely my sour d X haze has the thinnest leave i ever saw...



Latest research indicates that your durban poison and south african kwazulu are actually cannabis indica subspecies indica (previously thought to be cannabis sativa). All THC producing varieties are indica(meaning of india, originating in india). What we previously thought of indica is still Cannabis indica but subspecies afghanica.

Cannabis sativa is hemp. It's very interesting shit. Check out the video.






I pulled these pictures and text from Todd McCormicks IG. Sums it up nicely.


*Exhibit A: Narrow-leaf drug variety or NLD - Cannabis indica subspecies indica - equatorial in nature and flowering for usually more than 10/11 weeks. Incorrectly called "Sativa" before the release of Cannabis: Evolution and Ethnobotany*



*Exhibit B: Broad-leaf drug variety or BLD - Cannabis indica subspecies afghanica - northern temperate and flowering for less than 10 weeks. Correctly called "Indica" and now referred to as a broad-leaf drug variety. Robert C. Clarke author of Marijuana Botany, HASHISH! and more recently: Cannabis: Evolution and Ethnobotany*


----------



## Joedank (Jul 22, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will look into that cool!
here i thought my lettuce sativa just ment "cultivated" lol....
*Sativum*, *Sativus*, and *Sativa* are Latin botanical adjectives meaning _cultivated_, used to designate certain seed-grown domestic crops.

_Sativa_ (ending in -a) is the feminine form of the adjective, but masculine (-us) and neuter (-um) endings are also used to agree with the gender of the nouns they modify. For example, the masculine _Crocus sativus_ and neuter _Pisum sativum_.

Examples of crops incorporating this word and its variations into their Latin name include:


_Daucus carota_ subsp. _sativus_, the carrot, a plant species
_Avena sativa_, the common oat.
_Oryza sativa_, rice.
_Cannabis sativa_, one of two forms of widely consumed cannabis.
_Medicago sativa_, alfalfa.
_Castanea sativa_, sweet chestnut.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes we spoke of this sativa meaning cultivated on Breedbay. In the video presentation Mr. Clarke says it means the word "useful" so I am not too sure about that because you are absolutely correct it means cultivated, which makes sense that some of the worlds major food crops end in sativa. Either way it's pretty fascinating and I really want to pick up the book but it's a $100!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 22, 2015)

hemp is definitely one of the most useful crops on the planet that is for sure.


----------



## althor (Jul 22, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Holy shit that book is 90 freaking dollars....

I wonder if that is what happened to pokernaut/hazeygrapes... he found out sativa is really indica and went to the tub and /wrists.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 22, 2015)

althor said:


> Holy shit that book is 90 freaking dollars....
> 
> I wonder if that is what happened to pokernaut/hazeygrapes... he found out sativa is really indica and went to the tub and /wrists.


I haven't been around long enough to know who that is but...... bwahahahaha.  It's still the same herb it always has been, just a different name is all. It's funny some people are so reluctant to change and acceptance. I wouldn't dare make this into a thread here on TROLLitup.

I've thought about searching for a pdf but I would like to show my support and purchase the book. 17 years in the making is a lot of work! They need to get paid.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 22, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I haven't been around long enough to know who that is but...... bwahahahaha.  It's still the same herb it always has been, just a different name is all. It's funny some people are so reluctant to change and acceptance. I wouldn't dare make this into a thread here on TROLLitup.
> 
> I've thought about searching for a pdf but I would like to show my support and purchase the book. 17 years in the making is a lot of work! They need to get paid.


Been hearing a lot about this info and called your putting some of it up over here. Been wanting to get that book too but funds are tight. It really is crazy how people don't like change even when you put all the facts right in front of them. Just like we call all these crosses strains and when really they're not the cultivar(s). I guess when the big wigs in the cannabis community/industry say its like this and that people will listen lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Been hearing a lot about this info and called your putting some of it up over here. Been wanting to get that book too but funds are tight. It really is crazy how people don't like change even when you put all the facts right in front of them. Just like we call all these crosses strains and when really they're not the cultivar(s). I guess when the big wigs in the cannabis community/industry say its like this and that people will listen lol



The funny thing is the big wigs are already adopting it but lots of people don't know who Rob Clarke is(mainly the younger crowd) and they think that they know about cannabis than him. 

I made this into a topic on both gc and bb and the difference in responses is amusing.

and I actually spoke to Todd McCormick about this and he told me it's no different in California than it is in other places. I thought maybe considering Cali is the epicenter of cannabis in USA that folks would be better educated and more accepting but nope, he told me it's the same thing there.


It's hard to teach an old dog new tricks on a mainstream level, a wise man once said.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 22, 2015)

If you guys wanna see if it is worth the bread should download the free sample on the kindle app. since the book is pretty big itself the sample is pretty sizeable. still havent finished it but I will be buying it when I finish his other book.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 22, 2015)

This is gonna make a few know it alls shit brickage.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 22, 2015)

If it is landrace uncrossed then yes it is sativa. 

Actually sativa was classified incorrectly in the '70s and should be called Indica (originating in India).



> *Cannabis Indica (Formerly Sativa)*
> 
> *Origin: *India
> 
> ...



http://theleafonline.com/c/science/2015/01/indica-sativa-ruderalis-get-wrong/


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 22, 2015)

I am still trying to get people to stop calling Cannabis by the names Pot, Weed, and Marijuana!

It is like calling Scotch by the names Hooch, Rotgut, and Booze.


----------



## Scotch089 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey! I'm no hooch 



Me too.. everyone's ears Kindve perk when I say cannabis, except when I'm around ppl who don't smoke or close to me... then I call it pot.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am still trying to get people to stop calling Cannabis by the names Pot, Weed, and Marijuana!
> 
> It is like calling Scotch by the names Hooch, Rotgut, and Booze.


Bahahaha so true!


tbh I don't really care what people call it but you know when you are speaking with someone that calls it cannabis or herb they on the same wavelength as you. To me that's what it is.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jul 22, 2015)

Anybody know if bodhi has released the atf with a daddy other than the appy yet? If so where didbit drop and also is niburu available anywhere? Thanks in advance and keep it green.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jul 22, 2015)

I sometimes call it smoke or grass still, but usually when I'm talking to old heads.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 22, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Anybody know if bodhi has released the atf with a daddy other than the appy yet? If so where didbit drop and also is niburu available anywhere? Thanks in advance and keep it green.


I think Nibiru was a limited release. 

That cross though Vintage Sensi Star x Deadly G sounds fun.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 22, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Anybody know if bodhi has released the atf with a daddy other than the appy yet? If so where didbit drop and also is niburu available anywhere? Thanks in advance and keep it green.


Not that I know of but he is testing it with the Apollo11 male he's doing a bunch of testing with. I think Nibiru was brought back but don't quote me on that but I think so. I think its being given out as freebies if it has been brought back but not sure I'll see what I can find out tho


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Not that I know of but he is testing it with the Apollo11 male he's doing a bunch of testing with. I think Nibiru was brought back but don't quote me on that but I think so. I think its being given out as freebies if it has been brought back but not sure I'll see what I can find out tho


That would be an awesome freebie. I've been really stoked about the Bodhi freebies I've gotten so far (Synergy - currently growing this one out, RM Nigerian x Afghanistan F2 [friend of mine really wanted this one, so we swapped since he had 2 packs of something and I had 2 packs of it], RKU).


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeah definitely awesome as a freebie it seems like niburu would be a excellent strain to cross with anything you wanna enhance with a little face kick. Excellent on its own as well obviously. That atf x a11 sounds super awesome I'm really excited to see what comes from that. The things i would do for bodhis catalogue... you wouldn't want to know about lol. Thanks james and mystery hope you guys are doing well.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 22, 2015)

Man Bodhi has a collection somebody would kill for literally lol. Man he is gonna kill it fareal. Yall think he putting out fire just wait. I cant wait till his pure landrace hybrids come out true p1 strains not cultivars and polyhybrids. Even tho are fire of his too tho lol.

I really like g13/hp hybrids tho short flowering time and frosty plants and great smells and flavors. Potency is there to so that dad is just a beast


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man Bodhi has a collection somebody would kill for literally lol. Man he is gonna kill it fareal. Yall think he putting out fire just wait. I cant wait till his pure landrace hybrids come out true p1 strains not cultivars and polyhybrids. Even tho are fire of his too tho lol.
> 
> I really like g13/hp hybrids tho short flowering time and frosty plants and great smells and flavors. Potency is there to so that dad is just a beast


Kinda debating if I wanna grab some of that vintage pakistani to run through to find my fave hash plant. But I think I got her in all the seeds I already have lol.
and you are not kidding about that g13/hp papa, he brings a funk with him that I am starting to gain an affection for. Just straight rotten.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 22, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Kinda debating if I wanna grab some of that vintage pakistani to run through to find my fave hash plant. But I think I got her in all the seeds I already have lol.
> and you are not kidding about that g13/hp papa, he brings a funk with him that I am starting to gain an affection for. Just straight rotten.


Man that Chem 3 x 88g13/hp I ran was sick. I hated that it really wasn't even close to what they should've been and they still put out like crazy. The funk he has is something I cant pin it but you hit it there with rotten like a dead meaty type smell but with a citrus pine incense type of smell  only way I can describe it with the chem gas fuel funk it was perfect match. My family and friends are still asking about it right now. Thank the lord as I got the keeper Chem 3 pheno to reveg as none of my clones would root but that was my environment.

I do have a ton of beans I got off all the females tho they got pollinated by rogue pollen from the two males I had at that time no herms in the garden so its only two possible dads her brother or Silverback Jack(GG#4 x SourJack). Either parent is gonna make fire I believe. Passed a few out prolly wont see anything from them at this moment but I found one seedling in pot with revegged keeper so we shall see what comes from it. would get pics up but nothing to get them up with at the moment but will have some soon.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> The funk he has is something I cant pin it but you hit it there with rotten like a dead meaty type smell but with a citrus pine incense type of smell




Damn AJ. Pine and rotten meat? That could be the most undesirable smell/taste combo ever conceived (for me). I was considering picking up a couple 88g13/HP crosses but you might have just talked me out of it...


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jul 22, 2015)

Those f2 chem3x88g13hp should be really interesting along with the sbj cross. I love popping new crosses man just knowing there is always something unique at least in some way waiting to be discovered and enjoyed. I have some oggth#1,giesel x appy, napalm og x stardawg, lemon fizz f2 all crossed to the tigers milk male that i wish i still had. Ive decided that using bodhi males ensure a nice cross lol. The tm poppa was perfect structure super thick nice canopy with minimal training and strong branching. I only got a 6-12 seeds of each the plants we're like 12" outside when finished they we're moved out to immediately flower around August.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 22, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Damn AJ. Pine and rotten meat? That could be the most undesirable smell/taste combo ever conceived (for me). I was considering picking up a couple 88g13/HP crosses but you might have just talked me out of it...


its not every pheno, but out of the 8 gals I got that would def describe one that I got. There was another that had an undertone of funk but I thought garlic was a good description but rotten is a little more fitting albeit more off putting apparently lol. If it consoles you at all, no rotten meat smells from my 4 red eye jedi, just an og funk that I am loving.
But hey I am a connoisseur of sorts when it comes to the weird scents of weed, like I kinda REALLY want a plant that smells like cat piss lol. some potent herb that cat piss, I have a suspicion there is some thc-v in there.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 22, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> its not every pheno, but out of the 8 gals I got that would def describe one that I got. There was another that had an undertone of funk but I thought garlic was a good description but rotten is a little more fitting albeit more off putting apparently lol. If it consoles you at all, no rotten meat smells from my 4 red eye jedi, just an og funk that I am loving.
> But hey I am a connoisseur of sorts when it comes to the weird scents of weed, like I kinda REALLY want a plant that smells like cat piss lol. some potent herb that cat piss, I have a suspicion there is some thc-v in there.


You grew the Blueberry Hashplant right? Did you get any meaty notes from those? That's one I was considering.


----------



## dankherbson82 (Jul 22, 2015)

hey all love me some Bodhi so time to start showin some!

Hollyweed (hpk x g13hp) like 54 days. smells real hashy seems like a g13hp leaner.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 22, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You grew the Blueberry Hashplant right? Did you get any meaty notes from those? That's one I was considering.


Got 8 females from 10 plants so I had the full gambit of phenos, the rotten meat one was a short hashplant dom pheno. Only got 2/8 what I considered shorter g13/hp leaning phenos (just a hunch) and one wasnt quite as intense but the other was what I like and that is pure funk. I would say go for it because there were definitely more fruit leaning phenos than rotten, @bigworm6969 could prob help convince you to open the wallet for a pack of those too lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 22, 2015)

Don't stray away from the g13/hp crosses st0w they are pure fire. I think it was the combo of the parents that's why I got that smell. As natro said its not every phenol but one I did had all that combined together pure funk and that's what I expected when it was crossed with the Chem 3. The Chem 3 dom phenos were straight chem gas funk nothing else and I had a hashplant dom phenol that was a really nice mix tho prolly say 50/50 but structure was all hashplant very short indica squat plant with nodes stacking from top to bottom. Smelled chemmy rotten with an incense funk but taste was hashplant very deep earthy.

Really loved it but I don't think the dad will do that to every mom. I have Sweet Skunk crossed to that dad now and getting completely different profile than the Chem 3 cross. Looking forward to those

That Hollyweed looks like straight OG fire with major stacking. That's why I like the dad the way the nodes stack is so perfect with right training can get some nice yielding plants depending on the mom used


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 22, 2015)

Dank sinatra at svoc! Think I am gonna overnight them some money and cross my fingers, worst case scenario I get a pack of black triangle.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man Bodhi has a collection somebody would kill for literally lol. Man he is gonna kill it fareal. Yall think he putting out fire just wait. I cant wait till his pure landrace hybrids come out true p1 strains not cultivars and polyhybrids. Even tho are fire of his too tho lol.
> 
> I really like g13/hp hybrids tho short flowering time and frosty plants and great smells and flavors. Potency is there to so that dad is just a beast


I hope I have lots of money when those get released. Those are going to be the ones to go after IMO. Probably make some excellent starting points for breeding projects.






Also @st0w fwiw I didn't get any strange funk from either of the 88 g13/hp strains I grew. One I got sweet fruity and the other I got licorice root.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 22, 2015)

I told st0w it was the cross I had just pure funk lol


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 22, 2015)

Those freebies look interesting, I wonder what the tt nl #6 is. Just from googling around I got, "The Trichome Tech NL 6 is a classic short, dense, prolific Northern Lights, with a knock out stone and a piney, floral, alpine spice bouquet...." from Bodhi's TT NL6 x BCSC NL5 cross.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 22, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Dank sinatra at svoc! Think I am gonna overnight them some money and cross my fingers, worst case scenario I get a pack of black triangle.


I put in a preorder for them as soon as I heard they were getting them. lol wanted that one for a while now.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jul 23, 2015)

Mystery thats the nl6 he uses i saw it when i was scoping breedbay


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2015)

A guy is making a bacon smelling pheno of seaweed. 

Do you think a strain like this would be a winner in the Canna world?


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jul 23, 2015)

I would definitely check out some bacon og or pigbelly haze. On a sidenote without divulging too much info how does svoc work i emailed hnamigo at his hush acct. and didn't get a response but they seem to be the place for a lot that i would like to have. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## kingpyro (Jul 23, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> I would definitely check out some bacon og or pigbelly haze. On a sidenote without divulging too much info how does svoc work i emailed hnamigo at his hush acct. and didn't get a response but they seem to be the place for a lot that i would like to have. Any help is appreciated.


He'll get back to you via email with instruction. Less than 24 hours normally

Sent from my A0001 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That Hollyweed looks like straight OG fire with major stacking. That's why I like the dad the way the nodes stack is so perfect with right training can get some nice yielding plants depending on the mom used


i love a dad all stacked up. head bud (cola) style right to the branches.



natro.hydro said:


> But hey I am a connoisseur of sorts when it comes to the weird scents of weed, like I kinda REALLY want a plant that smells like cat piss lol. some potent herb that cat piss, I have a suspicion there is some thc-v in there.


hahahha... i love a thorough m'fer that says some crazy shit. im laughing & choking on a recycler hit.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 23, 2015)

hard into my afkansastan project. want few more beans of this one.

not a fan of the g13/hp but the b-man is smart to switch things up. human being, he fucks up & looses shit too. 

one thing for sure, guy is finding studs.
has a knack for it i think.

soon as i can imma snort up at least 20 the white x appy beans ...right into the stash.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## professor KIND (Jul 23, 2015)

that 2x2x4 cheapie from fleebay is the bomb w/ a vert 125w cfl.

filter & fan blowing into the tent (room at 74) has eliminated damping off & moves the tiny seedlings around just right. all flaps & vents open.

great from hardening off clones too.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 23, 2015)

2 b-man down to the damp off nazi was enough to change the whole lab around.

lost several jtr & d-og too.

8 doobies to the face... fuck that !


----------



## calicat (Jul 24, 2015)

Stow if you are reluctant in pulling the plug on the 88G13HP male due to some phenotypes that would not agree with your palate, I would like to offer a suggestion to you on top of the other ones previously mentioned. You would have to research B';s library on mother cuts that have a history to dominate in crosses. Two definitive examples would be Afghan Bombay Kush aka Og La Affie or Alaskan Thunderfuck. There are others but like I said you would have to do some research. Best of luck.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jul 24, 2015)

A little gojixjh x gth#1 nuglet that got smoked. Basically goji dominated though pure berry grapey goodness.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 24, 2015)

If we're taking votes on our favorite males Bodhi uses I'd vote for his 88g13/hp... He puts out amazing plants... Acutally anything I've tried using ndn's g13/hp line has been mega dank.... 
Not for those who prefer sweet cannabis. Usally earthy, gluey, fuel, burnt rubber with high potency.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 24, 2015)

calicat said:


> Stow if you are reluctant in pulling the plug on the 88G13HP male due to some phenotypes that would not agree with your palate, I would like to offer a suggestion to you on top of the other ones previously mentioned. You would have to research B';s library on mother cuts that have a history to dominate in crosses. Two definitive examples would be Afghan Bombay Kush aka Og La Affie or Alaskan Thunderfuck. There are others but like I said you would have to do some research. Best of luck.


Thanks calicat. Good info. The rotten meat description really sounded gross to me. I can handle earthy/fuel/rubber like cool kid posted below, but rotten meat with a dash of pine is gag inducing IMO.




coolkid.02 said:


> If we're taking votes on our favorite males Bodhi uses I'd vote for his 88g13/hp... He puts out amazing plants... Acutally anything I've tried using ndn's g13/hp line has been mega dank....
> Not for those who prefer sweet cannabis. Usally earthy, gluey, fuel, burnt rubber with high potency.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 24, 2015)

my feelings too.
he's a powerful dude, that g13/hp male, offspring always look sexy.

i think of it like an old school flav male. hash plant type. meaty & acrid is the right idea (imo).
grew out TRe (4 beans, 1 female) and still have 7 left.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2015)

I had one that smelled like fresh ground beef.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 24, 2015)

im with stOw... not good for my palette.

yours , okay.
i tasted some german beer today at work. yuck.
everybody was laughing at my beer face.

^ that shit was like dark tannins meets yeast & liquid bread.

& i was thinking still high as shit from bongs hit all morning : fuckers i smoke like a rockstar !

where's my green tea?

mine requires the herbals to have sweetness.
though im not fond of the snow lotus male as much as other dudes.

im an appy kinda guy. imo, & to me, b-mans best find.
sad he lost it.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jul 24, 2015)

I haven't got to try any of his ghash Xs yet but look forward to it. Don't mean to discuss other breeders here but are hazemans pure ghash beans are a good representation it would be cool to work it into the tigers milk and maybe open it up a bit and maybe toughen up some more sensitive lines for the outdoors. If this is inappropriate i can remove but i respect the opinions of the people in here, a lot of love for the plant and aside from a few dissagreements a lot of respect for one another. Thanks in advance for your response and for being a source of inspiration and motivation i get to experience an amazing array of beautiful genetics i could never have access to or afford to purchase on such a large scale and fixed income lol.Thanks to everyone for there time and effort here and best wishes.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jul 24, 2015)

My tigers milk lady i believe around 5 weeks in roughly. You can see it fading early, heavy feeder as i mentioned before and i failed to correct it in time but awesome smoke especially for the evening time relaxation. Most frost I've had on the trim wish i could have had a few runs to get her to her potential but it was my first lady and i have 8 more beans. I plan to dedicate the remaining beans to making f2 chuckin some pollen around. Will gift them out to you fine folks as long as i get b mans blessings to do so. Tried to get on bbay to ask as i know he is more active there but got rejected, if anyone here would be able to give me a reference or ask him how he feels about it would be greatly appreciated so i don't disrespect the man.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 25, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> View attachment 3465974My tigers milk lady i believe around 5 weeks in roughly. You can see it fading early, heavy feeder as i mentioned before and i failed to correct it in time but awesome smoke especially for the evening time relaxation. Most frost I've had on the trim wish i could have had a few runs to get her to her potential but it was my first lady and i have 8 more beans. I plan to dedicate the remaining beans to making f2 chuckin some pollen around. Will gift them out to you fine folks as long as i get b mans blessings to do so. Tried to get on bbay to ask as i know he is more active there but got rejected, if anyone here would be able to give me a reference or ask him how he feels about it would be greatly appreciated so i don't disrespect the man.


B encourages people to both f2 and outcross his strains.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes that's one thing I love about B as he doesn't mind what people do with his stuff even the testers. People have so much respect for him that tho don't do the grimey stuff others do when using people's crosses and work to sell seeds. B is all about sharing and spreading the wealth of these beautiful cannabis plants. Why can't more be like this


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jul 25, 2015)

I knew he did with the more limited releases like the rks crosses and such, excellent news. As they become available ill post here let people know and send out what i have. Hopefully someone out there with some skunk91 or dirty hippy x rks f2 or outcrosses would be willing to swap i really Wanted to check out the rks my dad remembers it fondly. If i can land some of those or the atf xs I'll dedicate a lot of soil to making beans with those, my next few runs are all gonna be f2s and crosses to preserve what i have as i flowered males at the same time as ladies and didn't pull as many beans as i should have/ gifted all but 10-20 of each cross out and lost about half of those to creatures in my attempt to make the seed outdoor. Losing about $400 worth of purchased beans and like 50 of my chuckin beans the last two years made me decide to build some screen fences next year.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jul 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes that's one thing I love about B as he doesn't mind what people do with his stuff even the testers. People have so much respect for him that tho don't do the grimey stuff others do when using people's crosses and work to sell seeds. B is all about sharing and spreading the wealth of these beautiful cannabis plants. Why can't more be like this


I feel you on that man i would love to do something like ndnguy did with the 88g13hp pass out great genetics with the understanding that the only stipulation is share the love and pass it on. I gave a lot of beans to a "friend" further south who promised to make seed in exchange for gifting him genetics he wouldn't have otherwise had access to and he hasn't returned anything but I've heard through the grapevine peoples minds were blown and some people told him it was too atrong lol. He is a commercial grower and there is no money in gifting back seeds to the person who put you in business i guess. Live and learn and best wishes to everyone here.


----------



## calicat (Jul 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes that's one thing I love about B as he doesn't mind what people do with his stuff even the testers. People have so much respect for him that tho don't do the grimey stuff others do when using people's crosses and work to sell seeds. B is all about sharing and spreading the wealth of these beautiful cannabis plants. Why can't more be like this


One word..Greed


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 25, 2015)

still got mothers milk seeds, ran a couple a while back but were male
finally getting around to starting the rest,

anyone grown mothers milk, ?


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jul 25, 2015)

Unfortunately calicat hit the nail on the head there, and sorry for all my long ass posts i tend to ramble about things.


----------



## genuity (Jul 25, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> still got mothers milk seeds, ran a couple a while back but were male
> finally getting around to starting the rest,
> 
> anyone grown mothers milk, ?


You know this mannnnnn....
 
Nice plants,I kept the crazy growth one...the one in the back..good smoke,old school to me,well my old head friends really enjoyed the nugs


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> You know this mannnnnn....
> View attachment 3466159
> Nice plants,I kept the crazy growth one...the one in the back..good smoke,old school to me,well my old head friends really enjoyed the nugs


look nice, the ones i started were fast growing, good mix of indica/sativa type leaves/growth looked like 50/50 hybrid
yours look more indica, look good yielding too, looking forward to running them


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> You know this mannnnnn....
> Nice plants,I kept the crazy growth one...the one in the back..good smoke,old school to me,well my old head friends really enjoyed the nugs


Fuckin EH! 

I wish I could get colas like that. and they look like they have a ways to go too. That's killer! what size pots are those in? Do you use CO2?


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 25, 2015)

all posts regarding weed love are gud posts !

long or not.

viva posts largos !


----------



## genuity (Jul 25, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> look nice, the ones i started were fast growing, good mix of indica/sativa type leaves/growth looked like 50/50 hybrid
> yours look more indica, look good yielding too, looking forward to running them


2 of the 4 female I got grew just like your write up,the other 2 grew strange from the start,but still put out very nice plants..



D_Urbmon said:


> Fuckin EH!
> 
> I wish I could get colas like that. and they look like they have a ways to go too. That's killer! what size pots are those in? Do you use CO2?


Not sure how long they went,but they did not make it to finish....close,but not fully mature.
They was in 3 gallons & one 5gal....I had a my co2 box above this corner,that's it...
 
 
It works,but them plants was going to put out,no matter what.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> You know this mannnnnn....
> View attachment 3466159
> Nice plants,I kept the crazy growth one...the one in the back..good smoke,old school to me,well my old head friends really enjoyed the nugs


sexy homie !
super sexy , like to strip those "mama milk" girls naked ...yes i would.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 25, 2015)

sky lotus, selected keeper , still got beans left


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 25, 2015)

Going to chop my Dank Zappa's later today. Took em to 10 weeks this time from clone. Last time I took em to 8 weeks from seed. They didn't want to yellow off as fast as last time. Curious to see the difference in effects.


Also took a couple of my A35's to the 10 week and wow they sure chunked up and gobbled up the pistils. I'll try to snap some pics before chop.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 25, 2015)

remember, my friend who got this cut...

at 9.5 weeks , do not look at trichs, just chop.
at sight of pistils... 9.5 tops.

after that she gives small # of nanners... in the colas ...cant say if they are sterile or not.
doubt its my lab , im rocking a basement for flower.

you dont want to NOT know the date u put her down for flower.

the herbs is soooooooooooo tasty & dank.

hash from her... probably be better than the morphine i got for my kidney stone.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 25, 2015)

the sky lotus reminds me of test grows i did for inkcognyto.

the legion og.
similar you never tasted this terp profile.
similar in a weird coat your mouth way.

before ink even released beans, i gave a cut to racer & others.
wonder if he still has that. hot minute ago. you guys be loosing cuts lots.

ps. fuck you ink ! for not respecting my personal drama (divorce) at the time !

sent ur shit all over.


----------



## calicat (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey Gen aren't those the coolest 30 dollar CO2 enrichment kits? I wish I did not tell the cats at one of the grow stores I frequent to. After I mentioned average ppm with scrubber on in a test tent for me was around 723 ( slowly dropping..wonder if some lot numbers were shabby because the highest reading I got was 836 ), all the workers there have been snagging them all up first lol. Did you happen to test your ppm in your area?


----------



## genuity (Jul 25, 2015)

calicat said:


> Hey Gen aren't those the coolest 30 dollar CO2 enrichment kits? I wish I did not tell the cats at one of the grow stores I frequent to. After I mentioned average ppm with scrubber on in a test tent for me was around 723 ( slowly dropping..wonder if some lot numbers were shabby because the highest reading I got was 836 ), all the workers there have been snagging them all up first lol. Did you happen to test your ppm in your area?


Yes,same here..the store I go to,has them in every tent.

Did not get to test the air,but I'm rebuilding my room..so I'll be able to get befor and after readings..what's best to test with?


----------



## calicat (Jul 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yes,same here..the store I go to,has them in every tent.
> 
> Did not get to test the air,but I'm rebuilding my room..so I'll be able to get befor and after readings..what's best to test with?


There are several ways to go about it depending if you have a closed system or passive one. I run a passive one. So in my case took readings without enrichment Which averaged out to about 230 ppm with a negative pressure pull. Next round did the enrichment and was averaging 817 ppm. Ran a non Bodhi strain 12/12 clone directly in 1/2 gallon modified pots. The end result was increase in yield by 16 percent. So kind advice when you are redesigning ur area..a box will enrich a 4 by 4 area with a scrubber on. And keep those boxes on the opposite end of a scrubber. In your case it will translate more yield since you run larger plants. Larger plants equates to larger surface area therefore more stomata to take in your co2.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 25, 2015)

that is just what i wanted to know !

was thinking 350ppm w/o extraction.
16% ...but over 20 plants ...that's a noteable increase.

you think 350+650 ...damn ...3x concentration (ish).
fuck worth every penny imo.

im sold. cant get that box though. comes like that in the mail?
hells no !

was checking out the sponser with the re-useable tanks.

would you think of putting timers on fans for let's say 6 hours (or more) during dark?

i would ; cause , i run a dehuey & dont rely on massive extraction for anything other than cooling lights.

you?



calicat said:


> There are several ways to go about it depending if you have a closed system or passive one. I run a passive one. So in my case took readings without enrichment Which averaged out to about 230 ppm with a negative pressure pull. Next round did the enrichment and was averaging 817 ppm. Ran a non Bodhi strain 12/12 clone directly in 1/2 gallon modified pots. The end result was increase in yield by 16 percent. So kind advice when you are redesigning ur area..a box will enrich a 4 by 4 area with a scrubber on. And keep those boxes on the opposite end of a scrubber. In your case it will translate more yield since you run larger plants. Larger plants equates to larger surface area therefore more stomata to take in your co2.


----------



## calicat (Jul 25, 2015)

In a passive system you are at the mercy of factors such as humidity, temperature fluctuations, etc. So it will not be uniform readings.

It is just imagine if you have the foliar surface area like Gen has.

It is closed you have to activate the mushrooms with its substrate and manipulate the box to let it hang. Co2 particles are heavier than other air particles so that is why it can work even with a scrubber on. You are essentially saturating your area. Imagine a heavy morning dew effect you can see.

CO2 implementation is best utilized by your stomata when the lights are on. When your lights are off the pores are closed.

I run my scrubber 24/7 for that reason and to remove the stale air slowly since I run a passive system.

Never have to worry about over saturation with that product therefore you do not need a co2 monitor. Just imagine running those boxes in a closed system where you have utmost control of the environment. I can imagine yields that could increase by 20-30%. You can run your area with higher ambient temperatures too translating to better pore absorb. Not too mention do not have to use those damn dangerous tanks. They actually banned those in our county because of the dopes that were blowing up their areas lol.


----------



## Ruthless11 (Jul 25, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> remember, my friend who got this cut...
> 
> at 9.5 weeks , do not look at trichs, just chop.
> at sight of pistils... 9.5 tops.
> ...


Morphine for a kidney stone? I was just diagnosed with a kidney stone and have heard it's painful when it "passes" but now you have me worried!!!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 25, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> still got mothers milk seeds, ran a couple a while back but were male
> finally getting around to starting the rest,
> 
> anyone grown mothers milk, ?


Yeah when I started my new room I popped a full pack of that a full pack of prayer tower a full pack of biker kush and 13 other seeds. I got 4 mothers milk females and I kid you not they were 4 of the best 5 plants that came from all those beans. They are the total package nice smell nice taste very solid yield and incredibly potent.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 25, 2015)

Ruthless11 said:


> Morphine for a kidney stone? I was just diagnosed with a kidney stone and have heard it's painful when it "passes" but now you have me worried!!!


ow hell yes.
be worried.
shit hurts.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 25, 2015)

LOL^ (maybe I shouldn't laugh. My karma will be my very own K stone).

Black Triangle is kicking my ass all over the place. Truly one of the strongest strains I've ever smoked. I have a lot of trouble sleeping and a few bong hits of the BT have me knocked out.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys, i got a backlog of og/kush type strains that i got to get through
from ograskal gage green etc, i have moved mothers milk right to the top now 
only heard good things about it

peace


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 25, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> ow hell yes.
> be worried.
> shit hurts.


lol!

I've heard they're no fun. Is that the one where you get a catheter up the wiener?


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 25, 2015)

they can do that.
sure. i asked the nurse about it. please "not that" type shit.

they died laughing. 
i just pitcured them in boy short & knee highs.
then they stick u.....la la la, la la, la, la, la...

stay hydrated maximus.
seriously. it'll hurt way less.
piss like ur taking a test tomorrow. clear.
as much as possible till it passes.


me. i passed out on a dirty kitchen floor.
vomited. all that. sux'd a major D.
265 lb semi pro fighter standing next to me like : chef u okay (then very loud bitch scream).

but you will walk out of the hospital in 4 hours (ish).
& feeling like bong hits.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 25, 2015)

I heard a guy say he'd never wish it on his worst enemy.

I hope I never get stones.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

Vinegar baby!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Vinegar baby!


Apple Cider? I take a shot of that daily


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

Or balsamic - and olive oil.


----------



## Ruthless11 (Jul 25, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> they can do that.
> sure. i asked the nurse about it. please "not that" type shit.
> 
> they died laughing.
> ...


Oh yeah, I'm drinking water like a mofo as i'm a runner and it's 90 and humid nearly every day lol. I just need to move so when I get out of the hospital, I can head right to a dispensary!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 25, 2015)

I hope you guys aren't gettin tired of seeing my same 2 strains over and over .  I'll have some new Bodhi flavors in a couple months.

Snapped these just before chopping. 10 weeks this time. Just lil ladies in 2 gal pots from clone.

More Dank Zappage.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 26, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I hope you guys aren't gettin tired of seeing my same 2 strains over and over .  I'll have some new Bodhi flavors in a couple months.
> 
> Snapped these just before chopping. 10 weeks this time. Just lil ladies in 2 gal pots from clone.
> 
> ...


I think that manner is just her saying you took me too long lol. The 88g13/hp crosses finish very fast that's what I love about them you get the best of both worlds. They look amazing bro you really got some special stuff outta them. When you plan on going through the f2s?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 26, 2015)

Ruthless11 said:


> Morphine for a kidney stone? I was just diagnosed with a kidney stone and have heard it's painful when it "passes" but now you have me worried!!!


ripped the morphine iv outta my arm and walked out of the hospital without a word to a nurse or checking out. one of the best feelings ever, contrasted off just -before- passin the kidney stone. passin it didn't hurt. having it stuck bet. kidneys n bladder was serious pain issue. A broken nose hurt less. I had to get home to feed my dog.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 26, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I hope you guys aren't gettin tired of seeing my same 2 strains over and over .  I'll have some new Bodhi flavors in a couple months.
> 
> Snapped these just before chopping. 10 weeks this time. Just lil ladies in 2 gal pots from clone.
> 
> ...



clean garden !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I think that manner is just her saying you took me too long lol. The 88g13/hp crosses finish very fast that's what I love about them you get the best of both worlds. They look amazing bro you really got some special stuff outta them. When you plan on going through the f2s?


I think you're absolutely correct about the nanner. 

Not sure when I'm going to search the f2's. So many strains I want to explore but I should just grow the A35 f2's because I absolutely love the effects. It's perfect for me. It never makes me feel wrecked or just fuckedup. The Dank Zappa on the other hand is great for that.



professor KIND said:


> clean garden !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for the KIND words.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I think that manner is just her saying you took me too long lol. The 88g13/hp crosses finish very fast that's what I love about them you get the best of both worlds. They look amazing bro you really got some special stuff outta them. When you plan on going through the f2s?


It's a DeadlyG cross... Nanners are par for the course usually. Took me a year to dial in the Dank Sinatra Remix to the level of no nanners. My most popular strain tho so yeah nanners be damned lol. Just flipped some Dank Zappa...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I think you're absolutely correct about the nanner.
> 
> Not sure when I'm going to search the f2's. So many strains I want to explore but I should just grow the A35 f2's because I absolutely love the effects. It's perfect for me. It never makes me feel wrecked or just fuckedup. The Dank Zappa on the other hand is great for that.
> 
> ...


I will have some Beaver crosses off the vine soon I will stay in touch via Breedbay...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> 2 of the 4 female I got grew just like your write up,the other 2 grew strange from the start,but still put out very nice plants..
> 
> 
> Not sure how long they went,but they did not make it to finish....close,but not fully mature.
> ...


you never cease to amaze me!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 26, 2015)

calicat said:


> Hey Gen aren't those the coolest 30 dollar CO2 enrichment kits? I wish I did not tell the cats at one of the grow stores I frequent to. After I mentioned average ppm with scrubber on in a test tent for me was around 723 ( slowly dropping..wonder if some lot numbers were shabby because the highest reading I got was 836 ), all the workers there have been snagging them all up first lol. Did you happen to test your ppm in your area?


this is the closest thing to mimicing the forest floor ive seen in awhile! Truly brilliant!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 26, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> It's a DeadlyG cross... Nanners are par for the course usually. Took me a year to dial in the Dank Sinatra Remix to the level of no nanners. My most popular strain tho so yeah nanners be damned lol. Just flipped some Dank Zappa...


 I thought the dad in the new crosses was different than Deadly G? I didn't get any nanners from my Chem 3 cross to it but I didn't let any got that long either


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 26, 2015)

It was just the 2 banana's fellas. No worries. survival tactics 


if you look closely a couple of the plants wilted.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 26, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> It was just the 2 banana's fellas. No worries. survival tactics
> 
> 
> if you look closely a couple of the plants wilted.


Yea I knew that's what it was I was just wondering if it was the same dad as in the Dank Sinatra cross as that says Deadly G on it but these crosses don't.


----------



## calicat (Jul 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I thought the dad in the new crosses was different than Deadly G? I didn't get any nanners from my Chem 3 cross to it but I didn't let any got that long either


Yes it is per your assumption. To the best of my knowledge the Deadly G is the G-13 phenotype found in the F2 line. The crosses we have been all seeing at the seedbanks is from the original f1 male I believe.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yes,same here..the store I go to,has them in every tent.
> 
> Did not get to test the air,but I'm rebuilding my room..so I'll be able to get befor and after readings..what's best to test with?


when you come out you can take my bottled co2 rig if ya want it , trade for trimming?? lol ...
i reccomend and cheap (250$ on amazon) CHHC-4 sentinal . takes co2 readings with a laser assist . one of the best on the market... if you dont have 1000$ to spend and want a active co2 system . 70lbs tank lasts 2 weeks in my 10x20 sealed room . decided to scale back at home move the grows to a warehouse for the winter... an turn it into a playroom for the kids....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 26, 2015)

calicat said:


> Yes it is per your assumption. To the best of my knowledge the Deadly G is the G-13 phenotype found in the F2 line. The crosses we have been all seeing at the seedbanks is from the original f1 male I believe.


I thought so good looking out bro. I'm not even near 10% of the info I should know of Bodhi like you but I'll get there. I just new I remember seeing it somewhere so I just had to be sure. Its hard to keep up with the B man his bank of genetics is to die for and all the stuff he's made I commend you for knowing a lot of the info on his gear. I was a blind man but was healed when I cracked a pack of his stuff 

The Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp is growing nice very funky smell to them something I've never smelt before. Not even gonna try to explain the smell right now cus I cant but its lovely. Long way to go tho 2 1/2 weeks from seed with prolly at least 6 more weeks of veg and they've been topped now so more to come when I can get some pics up


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 27, 2015)

All I know is I got Dank Zappa labeled as a Deadly G cross BUT my on line activity has been a tad low so I am also very much out the loop... So it was remade?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 27, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> It was just the 2 banana's fellas. No worries. survival tactics
> 
> 
> if you look closely a couple of the plants wilted.


Exactly! I have gone waaaaaay past the point of worrying about a few late bananas. Actually had a great convo with a friend that believes SLIGHTLY seeded bud is more potent (I think it is a placebo effect from loving his outdoor so much but anyway). Those late ones are mostly sterile anyhow. Balls all over, now that's a problem. Banana or two really isnt bad.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 27, 2015)

i just took a few (3) sky lotus clones.

needs veg time.
clone to flower not good for this strain.

10+ weeks this time too. busy chef-ing it.

no nanners from the clones.
just finished the trim.
days off rule !

odd , but im not using the seed mother.
its 4 gen (ish) now.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 27, 2015)

I can't deal with the munchies from this Dank Zappa. The appetite stimulation I'm getting is absolutely insane. HIGHLY recommended for anyone who NEEEEEEEDDS to eat more. Like chemo patient or anorexia or severe depression. I feel like this strain has great medical value.

been dabbin on the DZ rosin for a few days now and I'm just at war with the munchies over here.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 27, 2015)

Wow, I dont think I have ever had an actual 7 week plant in my grows. But I am officially convinced that 2 of my red eye jedis are ready to go. Thought so a couple days ago, but neevr had a 7 week plant and honestly didnt think plants could b ready that quick. But o think when I post pics of them tonight you guys will concur.


----------



## calicat (Jul 27, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Wow, I dont think I have ever had an actual 7 week plant in my grows. But I am officially convinced that 2 of my red eye jedis are ready to go. Thought so a couple days ago, but neevr had a 7 week plant and honestly didnt think plants could b ready that quick. But o think when I post pics of them tonight you guys will concur.


Awesome looks like you have a genetic anomaly. Most likely coming from the Hash plant side of genetics. I personally have come across the 40 day Hashplant many moons ago. Gotta a comrade south of me incorporating it in his seed lines but have not heard anything since I visited him and tried his I think it was Santa Cruz Blue Dream crossed to Northern Calif. Gooey ( dunno if its momma or pure ). Exciting my man can't wait to view your pics.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 27, 2015)

one pack of afkansastan ...& 5 like this.

2 to damping off... okay np.

@ 70$+ aint the 1st time b-man.
i wanted more seeds of this strain too.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 27, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> View attachment 3467484
> 
> one pack of afkansastan ...& 5 like this.
> 
> ...


Bummer. I had that happen to 2 of my 6 Sweet Skunk from Peak.

Genetic or user error? Never ran in to this before


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 27, 2015)

i dont know bro.
too many with stub tails to be my fault. 
myco. ph'd. w/ fresh cube? no nutes. why would i not keep it simple?

baby bean got all it needs from life at the start ...the "seed energy" clones dont even have.

those afkansastan retards ...its like they live their entire life in <14 days.

always playing safe with my beans, i change a wet towel every 2 days. dont trust a towel to not breed germs.

& 3 or 4 (conservative, fair) blockheads did this :

weird right?


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 27, 2015)

if you add that up its a pack of 'tards.
just saying b-man.

i left subby for you.

you guys are now learning i been growing the big B for a minute?
on the low. waiting for subby to ask me out.

jesh, mrs jill , with that prominant jaw line, i need some lovin too !


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 27, 2015)

interesting anomaly ^ ^. entire comment after nonsense lol.

st0w- as far as damping off, i'd guess environmental. it's summertime, bacterium or one nibble from gnat or thrip on seedling will do it.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 27, 2015)

i did good.
grabbed 4 @ 5k blocks of coco... over those mother milk beans i crave.
looks like ill never find lucky charms. but the reviews for ^ are so good !

more star flight & space cake & wish mountain.
soon as NGR get some big B.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 27, 2015)

If the beans crack with a taproot they're good beans... 

Anything after that is the growers fault imo...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 27, 2015)

That's damping off? I've had that happen to a couple random beans over the past year or so. I always thought it was just the luck of the draw. weaklings.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 27, 2015)

My order from GLG arrived today! I didn't know Bodhi freebie blessing strains came 15 to a pack, that was a nice surprise. I don't know anything about this freebie cross or breeder but the name Blue Moon Rocks sounds familiar. There are 5 freebies, that deformed looking seed is actually just a piece of husk.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 27, 2015)

Now after a few of us have said it its safe to say GLG are legit and they ship. Great pick up bro have some of that Space Cake myself. That's how you hook your supporters up nobody does it like B man. Look forward to seeing you grow them when you can


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 27, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> My order from GLG arrived today! I didn't know Bodhi freebie blessing strains came 15 to a pack, that was a nice surprise. I don't know anything about this freebie cross or breeder but the name Blue Moon Rocks sounds familiar. There are 5 freebies, that deformed looking seed is actually just a piece of husk.
> 
> View attachment 3467657


The bodhi freebie pack was road kill unicorn?? If so, great score!

The other freebie you got... Blue Moon Rocks is a blueberry cross from BOG. Could be some nice plants there too


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Now after a few of us have said it its safe to say GLG are legit and they ship. Great pick up bro have some of that Space Cake myself. That's how you hook your supporters up nobody does it like B man. Look forward to seeing you grow them when you can


I'll definetly be digging into some of these as soon as I can. I'm flipping my FB plants this weekend but once they're done I planned on popping the Space Cake along with some Dog from BB.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 27, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> The bodhi freebie pack was road kill unicorn?? If so, great score!
> 
> The other freebie you got... Blue Moon Rocks is a blueberry cross from BOG. Could be some nice plants there too


Believe it or not, I was not too impressed with RKU. I'll probably get flamed for saying that but I just wasn't. Kinda smelled like poop. Like actual fecal matter. On top of that every female I grew was foxtail city. Like the entire (loosely formed) bud was made of "dreads" and foxtails. IMVHO the relative rarity and amazing name make this so sought after. Like I said, I expect some flamage but I can take it. Hey, maybe I'm not doing it right!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 27, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Believe it or not, I was not too impressed with RKU. I'll probably get flamed for saying that but I just wasn't. Kinda smelled like poop. Like actual fecal matter. On top of that every female I grew was foxtail city. Like the entire (loosely formed) bud was made of "dreads" and foxtails. IMVHO the relative rarity and amazing name make this so sought after. Like I said, I expect some flamage but I can take it. Hey, maybe I'm not doing it right!


No flames from me. I'd rather hear it straight than sugar coated


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 27, 2015)

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/strain-data-archive/201360236-strain-description-bodhiseeds-rku-road-kill-unicorn.html#post698169

If they look anything like this then I'm sure he will be happy with them. I do see the foxtail fluffy look your talking about Bob. It looks like there's some nice ok dense pheno in there too. Man I need to buy some seeds its killing me not to be able too lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 27, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Believe it or not, I was not too impressed with RKU. I'll probably get flamed for saying that but I just wasn't.
> .... Hey, maybe I'm not doing it right!


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 27, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> The bodhi freebie pack was road kill unicorn?? If so, great score!
> 
> The other freebie you got... Blue Moon Rocks is a blueberry cross from BOG. Could be some nice plants there too


Yea bro, GLG let me pick my freebie pack and that was my first choice from the list I could choose from for buying two packs. This was the list of freebie packs:

Goji OG x G88/HP
RKU
Pink Lotus
Pink Panther x 88g13/HP
Good Medicine x 88g13/HP
Synergy
Silver Lotus
TT NL#6 x Appalachia
RM Nigerian x Afghani F2
Herijuana x Good Medicine




Bob Zmuda said:


> Believe it or not, I was not too impressed with RKU. I'll probably get flamed for saying that but I just wasn't. Kinda smelled like poop. Like actual fecal matter. On top of that every female I grew was foxtail city. Like the entire (loosely formed) bud was made of "dreads" and foxtails. IMVHO the relative rarity and amazing name make this so sought after. Like I said, I expect some flamage but I can take it. Hey, maybe I'm not doing it right!


He does describe it as smelling like a stable on a hot day 

According to Bodhi there are two main phenos for RKU, sweet floral and skunky barnyard. Sounds like you got skunky barnyard smelling phenos.

He took his favorite purple strain and crossed it with snow lotus, I'm sure there are good plants to be found but also some undesirables like you found sense it's a polyhybrid.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 27, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Yea bro, GLG let me pick my freebie pack and that was my first choice from the list I could choose from for buying two packs. This was the list of freebie packs:
> 
> Goji OG x G88/HP
> RKU
> ...


Oh i am quite sure there are some amazing gems in there, I just didn't find them. I got 5 females from the pack. 2 flowery and colorful, 3 poopy stink green. 

TBH I even ran the clones a few times. Everyone was always talking about how they wished they had it so I figured it must be special and I'd be dumb for tossing them. But every harvest I was like "meh". I finally tossed them when a patient was very very disappointed that was the only strain I had left. Something was just "off" about it IME.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 27, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Oh i am quite sure there are some amazing gems in there, I just didn't find them. I got 5 females from the pack. 2 flowery and colorful, 3 poopy stink green.
> 
> TBH I even ran the clones a few times. Everyone was always talking about how they wished they had it so I figured it must be special and I'd be dumb for tossing them. But every harvest I was like "meh". I finally tossed them when a patient was very very disappointed that was the only strain I had left. Something was just "off" about it IME.


that says a lot about the strain


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 27, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> that says a lot about the strain


I totally agree.

PS, please don't think I'm bashing bodhi or even this strain. We all have different tastes and preferences. This strain just wasn't for me personally. I've had great luck with bodhi and have liked almost all of them ive tried very much. RKU and pine queen were the only 2 I didn't like. oh and i thought blueberry hill was very very average. Not bad per say but bland and average.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 27, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> PS, please don't think I'm bashing bodhi or even this strain. We all have different tastes and preferences. This strain just wasn't for me personally. I've had great luck with bodhi and have liked almost all of them ive tried very much. RKU and pine queen were the only 2 I didn't like. oh and i thought blueberry hill was very very average. Not bad per say but bland and average.


i don't think you're bashing him at all. i've really enjoyed most of his strains i've grown. obviously, i love the SSDD, i like the lucky charms and blue tara, did not like the blood orange. but for right now, if something is going to be growing in the limited space that i have, it is going to be the SSDD. because of other reviews on the blueberry hill, i've not tried to grow those out. bland and average i don't have time or the room for--i'm growing for me and my personal head stash.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 27, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i don't think you're bashing him at all. i've really enjoyed most of his strains i've grown. obviously, i love the SSDD, i like the lucky charms and blue tara, did not like the blood orange. but for right now, if something is going to be growing in the limited space that i have, it is going to be the SSDD. because of other reviews on the blueberry hill, i've not tried to grow those out. bland and average i don't have time or the room for--i'm growing for me and my personal head stash.


I always wanted to try blood orange but it didn't seem to get the best reviews. You're another added to the list who didn't like it. Maybe I'm glad I never got it! hehe.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 27, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Oh i am quite sure there are some amazing gems in there, I just didn't find them. I got 5 females from the pack. 2 flowery and colorful, 3 poopy stink green.
> 
> TBH I even ran the clones a few times. Everyone was always talking about how they wished they had it so I figured it must be special and I'd be dumb for tossing them. But every harvest I was like "meh". I finally tossed them when a patient was very very disappointed that was the only strain I had left. Something was just "off" about it IME.


It only took me like two minutes to find other people saying the same thing about the smell.

http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-1308984088/higherthoughtco/photos/ig-988665942416287511_1308984088



Bob Zmuda said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> PS, please don't think I'm bashing bodhi or even this strain. We all have different tastes and preferences. This strain just wasn't for me personally. I've had great luck with bodhi and have liked almost all of them ive tried very much. RKU and pine queen were the only 2 I didn't like. oh and i thought blueberry hill was very very average. Not bad per say but bland and average.


This ain't the GGG thread, honest opinions and reviews are welcome here 

I'm actually trying to get away from growing so many fruity strains and am always looking for some funky smelling strains. Horse shit may be too funky but who knows I've smoked strains that smelled like dog shit


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 27, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> It only took me like two minutes to find other people saying the same thing about the smell.
> 
> http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-1308984088/higherthoughtco/photos/ig-988665942416287511_1308984088
> 
> ...


LOL! He describes it as a "weird grassy funk". That my friends, would be the horse droppings.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 27, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I always wanted to try blood orange but it didn't seem to get the best reviews. You're another added to the list who didn't like it. Maybe I'm glad I never got it! hehe.


you _are _glad you didn't get it


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 27, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL! He describes it as a "weird grassy funk". That my friends, would be the horse droppings.


And it starts out so good! Chocolate cake batter, fresh berries... horse shit ahaha


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 27, 2015)

No bashing this way love honest opinions that's why we all are here for each other to hear experiences. It looks great and maybe be good but I've seen his stuff get way frostier than the pics I saw so it may just be the mix of genes. Damn you guys are talking about the Blood Orange I got two seeds of it I want to throw down eventually making me not even want to lol. Somebody in here loves the Blood Orange tho cant remember who


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 27, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> If the beans crack with a taproot they're good beans...
> 
> Anything after that is the growers fault imo...


well , i just cracked in the last two weeks , 36 maybe 38 beans total.... with a few more gsc x nookie today.

only big B's gear did the 'tards.
so i'll humbly disagree.

however, im always looking for ways to improve my game.
if you got any ideas , im all ears.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 27, 2015)

i adore cali-o.
& my cut of blood orange is my special fav.

cali-o : first real nugz i ever had from so cal on a surf trip from the b)east coast.

oceanside... about 4' , nice & fairly clean w/ super light chop.
cannonball to the west. when we pull up ^ what we saw.

cali is such a bomb place.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn you guys are talking about the Blood Orange I got two seeds of it I want to throw down eventually making me not even want to lol. Somebody in here loves the Blood Orange tho cant remember who


Here's a hint -


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 27, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> i thought blueberry hill was very very average. Not bad per say but bland and average.


It was spectacular during the grow. It was only the smoke that was underwhelming. Same as the BO.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn you guys are talking about the Blood Orange I got two seeds of it I want to throw down eventually making me not even want to lol


lol put yourself in my shoes, a whole 15 pack of RKU may potentially give me mediocre smoke that makes my house smell like horse shit! Reviews like that definetly make me second guess what I want to pop next.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 27, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> It was spectacular during the grow. It was only the smoke that was underwhelming. Same as the BO.


I thought it was gonna be awesome as it was growing. Some people liked it but the high was very lackluster for me.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 27, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> lol put yourself in my shoes, a whole 15 pack of RKU may potentially give me mediocre smoke that makes my house smell like horse shit! Reviews like that definetly make me second guess what I want to pop next.


hilarious. & also ...agreed !


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 27, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> lol put yourself in my shoes, a whole 15 pack of RKU may potentially give me mediocre smoke that makes my house smell like horse shit! Reviews like that definetly make me second guess what I want to pop next.


LOL! I feel kinda bad now.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 27, 2015)

come to think of it... im gonna try to soak the beans.

& skip the towel.
straight to cube.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 27, 2015)

Kinda hurts my pride a little to post these pics cus these are some sorry looking gals. And it is not fade for the most part, they been having struggles since they started to bud it seems. Guess a light feeder in veg does not make a light feeder in flower all the time, was just such a light switch tho like anorexic to overeaters anonymous lol. Without further hesitation....

This is Red eye jedi #4, she has the least trich coverage but most yield of the bunch by the looks. And she is still no slouch just not frosted like #1 which is the last pic.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 27, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Kinda hurts my pride a little to post these pics cus these are some sorry looking gals. And it is not fade for the most part, they been having struggles since they started to bud it seems. Guess a light feeder in veg does not make a light feeder in flower all the time, was just such a light switch tho like anorexic to overeaters anonymous lol. Without further hesitation....
> View attachment 3467785
> This is Red eye jedi #4, she has the least trich coverage but most yield of the bunch by the looks. And she is still no slouch just not frosted like #1 which is the last pic.
> View attachment 3467787
> ...


Shit bro, I'd still hit it! Lookin good to me


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 27, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Kinda hurts my pride a little to post these pics cus these are some sorry looking gals. And it is not fade for the most part, they been having struggles since they started to bud it seems. Guess a light feeder in veg does not make a light feeder in flower all the time, was just such a light switch tho like anorexic to overeaters anonymous lol. Without further hesitation....
> 
> This is Red eye jedi #4, she has the least trich coverage but most yield of the bunch by the looks. And she is still no slouch just not frosted like #1 which is the last pic.


Looks good to me you trippin


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 27, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> lol put yourself in my shoes, a whole 15 pack of RKU may potentially give me mediocre smoke that makes my house smell like horse shit! Reviews like that definetly make me second guess what I want to pop next.


Consider flowering em out in really small pots? That way you still get to try it in all it's poopy glory!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 27, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Shit bro, I'd still hit it! Lookin good to me





D_Urbmon said:


> Looks good to me you trippin


Well thanks fellas, just feel like i could have done them better and they might all be looking like #4 for yield. But they are dense as all hell, not a bit of give to any of the buds.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 27, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Well thanks fellas, just feel like i could have done them better and they might all be looking like #4 for yield. But they are dense as all hell, not a bit of give to any of the buds.


I have 2 of these about 2 months into veg right now. You made me excited for them!


----------



## joeypotseed (Jul 27, 2015)

4 confirmed female Jahruba's gearing up for the outdoor run. The baby plants are Lemon Thai x Dragons Blood. 1 didn't pop and another started growing fungi on the stalk and died...


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jul 27, 2015)

Anyone run Jungle spice yet? This grow looks vicious. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=62677&page=300


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 27, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Anyone run Jungle spice yet? This grow looks vicious. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=62677&page=300


Man everything with the 88 daddy is leaking beastly! I want them all!


----------



## COGrown (Jul 28, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I thought it was gonna be awesome as it was growing. Some people liked it but the high was very lackluster for me.


Luck of the draw? I recently found some of my f2 beans made using my keeper female, the beans I've run from those have been dominated by the blackberry syrup taste and with good potency. I'm surprised to see issues with the potency, as I found a real heavy hitter, as did @calicat I believe. Not saying you guys aren't on point, just that I had a better experience with these genetics. There was definitely some barnyard funk on some of the f1 gals, but my mom for the f2 generation was chem with a twist of blackberry, and the father is mostly snow lotus with purple coloration from the purple unicorn. I liked the smells in my f2s better than the f1. Both f1 and the best f2 have been among my most requested bodhi strains. I can definitely see the stankier f1s being not everyone's cup of tea. 

Starting a 4x4 no till tent this week, with a full run of the Apollo 11 genius f4s to kick it off.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 28, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Luck of the draw? I recently found some of my f2 beans made using my keeper female, the beans I've run from those have been dominated by the blackberry syrup taste and with good potency. I'm surprised to see issues with the potency, as I found a real heavy hitter, as did @calicat I believe. Not saying you guys aren't on point, just that I had a better experience with these genetics. There was definitely some barnyard funk on some of the f1 gals, but my mom for the f2 generation was chem with a twist of blackberry, and the father is mostly snow lotus with purple coloration from the purple unicorn. I liked the smells in my f2s better than the f1. Both f1 and the best f2 have been among my most requested bodhi strains. I can definitely see the stankier f1s being not everyone's cup of tea.
> 
> Starting a 4x4 no till tent this week, with a full run of the Apollo 11 genius f4s to kick it off.


That's good to hear, chem with a twist of blackberry is what I had hoped for when I saw the lineage and Bodhi described it as a hard hitting Indica. Thanks for the feedback COGrown.


----------



## genuity (Jul 28, 2015)

That a11g is bad ass...


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 28, 2015)

Having a hard time with a11g showing sex,I have them in 12/12 for a week now,still nothing on 9/10.I vegged them for 5 weeks.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 28, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Having a hard time with a11g showing sex,I have them in 12/12 for a week now,still nothing on 9/10.I vegged them for 5 weeks.


Organic or hydro? 35 days isn't that long of a veg for seed plants. I'd be concerned if you haven't seen anything by next week. No preflowers on any though? How big are they, and do you veg at 18/6 or more light? Vegging with 20/4 or more can delay sex in seed plants vs. less light.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 28, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Luck of the draw? I recently found some of my f2 beans made using my keeper female, the beans I've run from those have been dominated by the blackberry syrup taste and with good potency. I'm surprised to see issues with the potency, as I found a real heavy hitter, as did @calicat I believe. Not saying you guys aren't on point, just that I had a better experience with these genetics. There was definitely some barnyard funk on some of the f1 gals, but my mom for the f2 generation was chem with a twist of blackberry, and the father is mostly snow lotus with purple coloration from the purple unicorn. I liked the smells in my f2s better than the f1. Both f1 and the best f2 have been among my most requested bodhi strains. I can definitely see the stankier f1s being not everyone's cup of tea.
> 
> Starting a 4x4 no till tent this week, with a full run of the Apollo 11 genius f4s to kick it off.


Exactly what I'm thinking. Probably just some bad luck. Not every pack is gonna be perfect. I just enjoy the ride. 

Do you have any pics of your keeper? I'd love to see her.


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 28, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Organic or hydro? 35 days isn't that long of a veg for seed plants. I'd be concerned if you haven't seen anything by next week. No preflowers on any though? How big are they, and do you veg at 18/6 or more light? Vegging with 20/4 or more can delay sex in seed plants vs. less light.


I am in coco, 18/6 for veg,I have one confirmed male,they are12-15 inch tall and not stretching at all,but using a lot of water.I transplanted them last night so hopefully this will help to speed the process up.I know that's not a lot of veg time but I have never had an issue before and I have been at this a long time.They had a rough start ( bad batch of coco) but look healthy,and I have copy's of all of them so we will see....I will post some pics later when the light is on.I have grown c88,c99 and Apollo13 in the past usually very easy to show sex even in veg after about 5 weeks.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 28, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Having a hard time with a11g showing sex,I have them in 12/12 for a week now,still nothing on 9/10.I vegged them for 5 weeks.


This is probably going to get me flamed but i have found that a reduced flower cycle seems to make the plants show sex earlier.
I wouldnt suggest running as short of a flower light time as im trying but reducing an hour or two will show sex sooner.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 28, 2015)

Anus Otis said:


> Here's a hint -


What a great picture of me when I was just a lil monkey. Thanks for sharing, amigo!


----------



## COGrown (Jul 28, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Exactly what I'm thinking. Probably just some bad luck. Not every pack is gonna be perfect. I just enjoy the ride.
> 
> Do you have any pics of your keeper? I'd love to see her.


If you wade back through this thread, or just use Google, I posted a ton as Clankie. They wer


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 28, 2015)

Woo my order from svoc came. Lucked out on a pack of Dank Sinatra (I want to pop these soon, but already have things going lol), and didn't luck out on Wookie #7 x 88 G13/HP but they sent a pack of Ghost OG x 88 G13/HP.


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 28, 2015)

torontoke said:


> This is probably going to get me flamed but i have found that a reduced flower cycle seems to make the plants show sex earlier.
> I wouldnt suggest running as short of a flower light time as im trying but reducing an hour or two will show sex sooner.


Most times I give them a 36 hr dark period to start the 12/12 cycle,I find it kicks starts them into flower,but was unable to do so this time.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 28, 2015)

COGrown said:


> If you wade back through this thread, or just use Google, I posted a ton as Clankie. They wer


I wondered what happened to ' clankie '. Are you still doing hydro?



st0wandgrow said:


> What a great picture of me when I was just a lil monkey. Thanks for sharing, amigo!


It's the least I could do. Clearly...age has not been kind to you..


----------



## calicat (Jul 28, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Luck of the draw? I recently found some of my f2 beans made using my keeper female, the beans I've run from those have been dominated by the blackberry syrup taste and with good potency. I'm surprised to see issues with the potency, as I found a real heavy hitter, as did @calicat I believe. Not saying you guys aren't on point, just that I had a better experience with these genetics. There was definitely some barnyard funk on some of the f1 gals, but my mom for the f2 generation was chem with a twist of blackberry, and the father is mostly snow lotus with purple coloration from the purple unicorn. I liked the smells in my f2s better than the f1. Both f1 and the best f2 have been among my most requested bodhi strains. I can definitely see the stankier f1s being not everyone's cup of tea.
> 
> Starting a 4x4 no till tent this week, with a full run of the Apollo 11 genius f4s to kick it off.


Sometimes potency when in the form of a sativa dominant expression or in the near future we may all be calling it thin leafed in light of D Urbmon's posting's of late. Some people's interpretation of a sativa hit profile is misleading ( a great point that member CoolKid aka Doc D highlighted before ) . That was a common debate concerning RKU in regards to potency. IMO potency envelops how fast a strain hits through your inherent tolerance, how long the effects are, potential of tolerance buildup, and numbers of the secondary metabolites ( i.e thc and cbd ). If three out of the four criteria is met that is what I consider a potent strain. You also have to factor in the actual cannabinoid receptor each person has which is always different. For instance lets suggest me and CoGrown have similar receptors therefore our reaction to RKU and its phenotypes may be more compatible therefore our bodies synergistically will be medicated easier versus that cat that suggested that the strain did not do it for him. Not contradicting what that other cat posted that is his experience. Not going to get into my experience since some of you are prolly tired of me sharing it countless times here and some other forums. How did you do that Cogrown that is the third time that I was tagged lol ?


----------



## calicat (Jul 28, 2015)

BTW Big D ( D Urbmon ). I forgot to ask Joey about the Reflectix (looks like in some of your pictures). So in the heat of the summer have you been noticing an increase in your ambient temperatures since it is classified as an insulating item for water heaters? Thanks in advance for a reply.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 28, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Woo my order from svoc came. Lucked out on a pack of Dank Sinatra (I want to pop these soon, but already have things going lol), and didn't luck out on Wookie #7 x 88 G13/HP but they sent a pack of Ghost OG x 88 G13/HP.


Damn and you preordered right? Kinda glad I didnt send money, was really on the fence but I have ridicilous amounts of seeds to grow that I gotta say no to a buy sometimes lol.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 28, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Damn and you preordered right? Kinda glad I didnt send money, was really on the fence but I have ridicilous amounts of seeds to grow that I gotta say no to a buy sometimes lol.


Yeah, I preordered and waited ~two weeks for it to arrive and even then didn't get one of the preorder strains lol. When he started posting up all the photos of Dank Sinatra orders going out and I didn't see mine I started to get a little bummed out haha.

Just saw on their IG today also that they sold out of Dank Sinatra . Looks like you lucked out in another way by not sending money and getting disappointed.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 28, 2015)

calicat said:


> BTW Big D ( D Urbmon ). I forgot to ask Joey about the Reflectix (looks like in some of your pictures). So in the heat of the summer have you been noticing an increase in your ambient temperatures since it is classified as an insulating item for water heaters? Thanks in advance for a reply.


I haven't noticed any increase in my ambient temps because it's not a sealed room and the air gets exchanged very quickly. And the air in the room the grow cabinet is in get's air conditioned.

Only reason I bought the stuff is because I need re-usable reflective material. I had panda poly previously and had to rip it all out due to a surprise inspection and decided that would be a major waste if I ever needed to do that again.  $100 bucks down the drain.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> come to think of it... im gonna try to soak the beans.
> 
> & skip the towel.
> straight to cube.


best thing you could do. from soak to plug/cube/pot


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2015)

heres cherry mountain at day 44.....


----------



## calicat (Jul 28, 2015)

Ty for the reply big D. I love the texture on the Reflectix and it appears quite resilient. Well inspection friendly is something I would never have thought of since I have not worried about that for a very long time now . When I get another light meter because mine is shot I would like to test the par readings off the reflection.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 28, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> heres cherry mountain at day 44.....


Those look great! Never heard of cherry mountain before. Limited release or a creation of your own?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2015)

a limited bodhi cross courtesy a friend of this community. quite a pleasant surprise! im very thankful....


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 28, 2015)

^ clean ! garden !
natro.hydo... love dat clean.
bunch of OCD pros tell you what.

damn. cant see ur cherry mntn photos ?why?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 28, 2015)

calicat said:


> Ty for the reply big D. I love the texture on the Reflectix and it appears quite resilient. Well inspection friendly is something I would never have thought of since I have not worried about that for a very long time now . When I get another light meter because mine is shot I would like to test the par readings off the reflection.


hehehe big D.  

Cheers glad to be of any help if I ever can! Let me know once you do the tests. I'd be curious to know.





-------------------------------



Cherry Mountains lookin killer GG! What's the lineage on that one?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 28, 2015)

Cherry pie x appy... these pics are breakibg my heart lol.

Appreciate it prof, its not sterile by aby means but I try to keep things tidy. My veg area needs a cleaning session but atm its a makeshift flower area because I wont be vegging any plants in there anymore.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 28, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Most times I give them a 36 hr dark period to start the 12/12 cycle,I find it kicks starts them into flower,but was unable to do so this time.


i do a 24hr dark then 12/12.

grnghost's cherry mountain looks real good, he got it in the boston baked thread.
the gg#4 holy shit. nugget bomber. bushy like bush too.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 29, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I can't deal with the munchies from this Dank Zappa. The appetite stimulation I'm getting is absolutely insane. HIGHLY recommended for anyone who NEEEEEEEDDS to eat more. Like chemo patient or anorexia or severe depression. I feel like this strain has great medical value.
> 
> been dabbin on the DZ rosin for a few days now and I'm just at war with the munchies over here.


Try less sugars and carbs while toking it... No white bread or biscuits or burgers lol... Trust me it is your body and the herb together sending you a message


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 29, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Try less sugars and carbs while toking it... No white bread or biscuits or burgers lol... Trust me it is your body and the herb together sending you a message



I eat an insanely strict diet already. No burgers, no white bread, no soda. I'm a mystic man.  Well I'm guilty of stealing sips of the wifes soda if it's caffeine and color free. 100% plant based diet, very little carbs in the form of rice and grains. Almost no wheat. No palm oil or palm oil byproducts. No caffeine. Very little sugar. Basically just hemp seeds and vegetables lol.

Wish I could kick the sugar fully but this shit is dope for real!


I'm 100% sure it's the strain's effect on me. The A35 doesn't do it to me. Professor P's CCK doesn't do it to me. Gu's Bubba x Monster cookies doesn't do it to me. but when I puff the Dank Zappa I'm trying to raid the fridge and cupboards every 15 minutes even though I know there's no munchies in there. Unless I give in and go to the grocery to grab some shitty vegan quinoa cookies lol. 



I man don't
No I don't...................


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 29, 2015)

i love to make quinoa cakes : little egg, fine mirpoix, touch of crumb to tighten the cakes.

like hockey puck size.

then bread them (egg wash, flour, crumb) ...we call it the "double dip" process.

fry or sautee.

on top of the cake..... a crab cake.
on top of that... poached egg !

little buerre blanc (white wine butter sauce)...

ow yes.

on a bed of wilted spinach.

afterward, 3g & a dutchmaster !


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 29, 2015)

haha I just call the quinoa cookies shitty because they don't compare to the finest pastries and baked goods but they are actually quite delicious considering the bland diet.

I fucking love baked goods but they all have egg milk butter and enriched wheat flour. All things that are very bad for me.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 29, 2015)

im so sorry to hear bro.
& it sounds like you're sensitive to those ingredients.

i do the desserts, breads, dinner fabrication, & dinner production for a french bistro... french trained people do it all.

was sitting here like : ew quinoa cookie ! LOL !
gonna look up a few of those cookie recipes now.
cool. even for staff lunch. those savages will eat anything.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 29, 2015)

i did black bean quinoa cakes too.
burgers actually. with a lime cream.

staff loved that w/ taro & sweet tater chips.

was so high in the back that day


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 29, 2015)

I abused my digestive system in the past. Simply eating too much, too often and all the wrong foods. To the point my body started to reject everything. Inflammation and bleeding.



Cannabis seeds are my fucking savior. Without them I would be wasting away for sure. Great source of protein and efa's and more.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 29, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Wish I could kick the sugar fully but this shit is dope for real!


Ever replaced it with honey? The fructose and glucose aren't bound together so it's easier for your body to process.



D_Urbmon said:


> haha I just call the quinoa cookies shitty because they don't compare to the finest pastries and baked goods but they are actually quite delicious considering the bland diet.


Almond cookies are amazing. I stick to a paleo diet with a little cheat every now and again (tacos, who can resist tacos?! Yeah I'll make them out of lettuce but there's just this one taco truck...).


Good to know about the Dank Zappa and A35.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 29, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Ever replaced it with honey? The fructose and glucose aren't bound together so it's easier for your body to process.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For sure I prefer natural whole foods over refined. Unpasteurized Honey or 100% pure maple. 


Just anything sweet that hits my tongue makes shit fire off in my brain. Little neuro fireworks of pleasure haha.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 29, 2015)

I am using Agave Nectar now. 

Black bean brownies are the bomb!

I ate everything bad while I was in Maui and had no ill effects. Amazing what a non-gmo/roundup diet can do for you!

Grow your own everything!


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 29, 2015)

in the city, i turned nearly  all my old rezzies into hempy tubs.

rocking 230gal total & 5 buckets @ 5 gal also hempy.

love hydroton outside for top dress protection.
shit looks boss too. cant photo it cause i dont trust outside pics.

wanna grow all my own salad stuff, heirlooms only.
cucumbers though dont produce w/o pollen.
cant do them in major city doubtful imo.

get crack , police harassd, or find a toothless whore... easy peasy.

wonder if i can buy cuc pollen.
one year i got cucs that tasted like cantalope... i found out their pollen is interchangable.

didnt know that till i had the shit in the kitchen.
was like omg these things taste like crazy.

google truly is amazing for research.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jul 29, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I abused my digestive system in the past. Simply eating too much, too often and all the wrong foods. To the point my body started to reject everything. Inflammation and bleeding.
> 
> 
> 
> Cannabis seeds are my fucking savior. Without them I would be wasting away for sure. Great source of protein and efa's and more.


I had a similar experience, working like 70+ hours at my job a week and homelife being extremely busy i only had time for 4-5 hours sleep each night and eating tastey cakes for breakfast and taco bell for lunch was a recipe for total shutdown after like 6 consecutive weeks. Back to mango and berry smoothies and a mostly paleo oriented diet as well as i can afford has me feeling a lot better. Energy drinks played a major role in the shutdown i imagine too. Amazing how much damage you can do so quickly stressing your body like that.


----------



## kingpyro (Jul 29, 2015)

So seems like the 88 papa is the new flavor of the week. Anyone have more information?

Sent from my A0001 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## COGrown (Jul 29, 2015)

Y'all saw that big fat glg drop, right? 
OK, cool.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 30, 2015)

Lots of new treats too.
Great as if i didnt already want to many packs


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2015)

Great lakes dropping more bodhi gear.. New stuff --

Picked up 
A35 
Dank sin
Mss x app


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeah I think I need some more cowbell in my life. So I grabbed a pack of the dank sinatra and more cowbell. Just gotta send em the money and a copy of my id. I already have the copy just been slacking on sending it to them. But woth this dank sinatra drop kinda motivates me lol. Glad I didnt wait tll the morning because I see dank sonatra is already gone, was 5 packs left whrn I snagged mine.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 30, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Great lakes dropping more bodhi gear.. New stuff --
> 
> Picked up
> A35
> ...


I'm excited to see how you like the A35. 

Also I can't find it on the website. Curious to see if it has a name.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 30, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm excited to see how you like the A35.
> 
> Also I can't find it on the website. Curious to see if it has a name.


Sold out already, but didn't Bodhi say it was going to be deep line alchemy #3?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 30, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Sold out already, but didn't Bodhi say it was going to be deep line alchemy #3?


I wasn't sure what deep line alchemy #3 meant.


That is the name?


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 30, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I wasn't sure what deep line alchemy #3 meant.
> 
> 
> That is the name?


I'm pretty sure yeah. From Cannavore's guide up on ICM and Bodhi's strain guide on BB he has the same line on Deep Line Alchemy #1 and #2's description.

" i call it deep line alchemy because of the nature of the mothers used, very old, unique, strange, or unheard of gems."


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 30, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I'm pretty sure yeah. From Cannavore's guide up on ICM and Bodhi's strain guide on BB he has the same line on Deep Line Alchemy #1 and #2's description.
> 
> " i call it deep line alchemy because of the nature of the mothers used, very old, unique, strange, or unheard of gems."


Damn so I'm guessing The #1 and #2 would be impossible to get ahold of now?




Soooooooooooo glad I f2'd em and excited to have 1 more pack of it.


I tried to get ahold of B through email but no response in a week .


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeah it looks like #2 was limited to something like 22 packs, and GLG only got 33 packs of the DLA#3


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 30, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I'm pretty sure yeah. From Cannavore's guide up on ICM and Bodhi's strain guide on BB he has the same line on Deep Line Alchemy #1 and #2's description.
> 
> " i call it deep line alchemy because of the nature of the mothers used, very old, unique, strange, or unheard of gems."


I made f2's of Deep Line Alchemy #2. Could have some nice treasures in them


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 30, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I made f2's of Deep Line Alchemy #2. Could have some nice treasures in them


Can you describe what #2 was like in terms of flavor and aroma? 

What were the parents used in that one?


Is trading discussion allowed on RIU?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 30, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Can you describe what #2 was like in terms of flavor and aroma?
> 
> What were the parents used in that one?
> 
> ...


It was pure meaty deep garlicky kushiness. But with this touch of sweetness. Very unique.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 30, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> It was pure meaty deep garlicky kushiness. But with this touch of sweetness. Very unique.


me want.



D_Urbmon said:


> Can you describe what #2 was like in terms of flavor and aroma?
> 
> What were the parents used in that one?
> 
> ...


I wouldnt discuss trading seeds or nothing but I dont see any rule saying you cant trade emails.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 30, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Can you describe what #2 was like in terms of flavor and aroma?
> 
> What were the parents used in that one?
> 
> ...


Gmail is free my friend


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 30, 2015)

PMs
thats what friends & i do.

& i DEFINITELY do NOT like the delete function here anymore !

but if u want to get real deep , make hushmail accounts for ur play time.
gmail too. whatevs.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 30, 2015)

i would delete those threads if i were u guys.

el penguino is arbitrary w/ regard to ur language ....just advising.

funny thing...unless its one of those long running "how do you make crack" type threads.
who should care?


----------



## calicat (Jul 30, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Can you describe what #2 was like in terms of flavor and aroma?
> 
> What were the parents used in that one?
> 
> ...


Not unless something changed. It's goes against site rules.


----------



## Ruthless11 (Jul 30, 2015)

Looking at SSDD and DNA Kosher Tangie from Midweek Song. Haven't run regs in years (last time was Satori, years ago). Good picks? (I know it's a bodhi thread, but I would be great to hear of the Kosher Tangie is worth the hefty price tag).


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 30, 2015)

Ruthless11 said:


> Looking at SSDD and DNA Kosher Tangie from Midweek Song. Haven't run regs in years (last time was Satori, years ago). Good picks? (I know it's a bodhi thread, but I would be great to hear of the Kosher Tangie is worth the hefty price tag).


Most people seem to love SSDD; I was less impressed. I ran a free Kosher Tangie,, and it was worthwhile.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2015)

Anybody know what the MSS is in mss x app?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 30, 2015)

Massachusetts super skunk I am pretty sure, cant find where I read that tho....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 30, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> PMs
> thats what friends & i do.
> 
> & i DEFINITELY do NOT like the delete function here anymore !
> ...


Hushmail requires a phone activation now so it's no good to me anymore. They never used to have that last year. 

and of course I ever kept any of my accounts active.


minuswhale just use gmail.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jul 30, 2015)

Found this strollin the interwebs, thought it might be useful/interesting. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 31, 2015)

I figure if Gmail is good enough for an Army general to communicate with his mistress it's good enough for me and some MJ seeds


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 31, 2015)

Well this thread has been hella dead today. I got a little news, starting to come around to liking ig. Especially if I can keep getting free sanples of new shit like this silica additive
http://osa28.com/


----------



## pnwmystery (Jul 31, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Anybody know what the MSS is in mss x app?





natro.hydro said:


> Massachusetts super skunk I am pretty sure, cant find where I read that tho....


Yeah usually when you see MSS it's Massachusetts Super Sunk



natro.hydro said:


> Well this thread has been hella dead today. I got a little news, starting to come around to liking ig. Especially if I can keep getting free sanples of new shit like this silica additive
> http://osa28.com/


Huh that sounds pretty interesting!


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 31, 2015)

Up t*his on a Friday night!
My god Goji has stanked my house up, coffee pine stank straight up og pheno is what I got 
on my first try...*


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 1, 2015)

I used horsetail for silica and my plants really took off in the past. They looked great until flower and my soil didn't have enough P and K. I don't have any horsetail at my new place. I put a bunch of that stuff in the blender then let it sit in a bucket of water and leach for a few days.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 1, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I used horsetail for silica and my plants really took off in the past. They looked great until flower and my soil didn't have enough P and K. I don't have any horsetail at my new place. I put a bunch of that stuff in the blender then let it sit in a bucket of water and leach for a few days.


got some going most of the time . plants LOVE the horsetail bidynamic 2 weeks ferment spray...


----------



## Bean Busy (Aug 1, 2015)

Golden triangle or pura vida which one would be better to run


----------



## Joedank (Aug 1, 2015)

Bean Busy said:


> Golden triangle or pura vida which one would be better to run


they both sound awsome !
if you belive that the triangle cut is a s1(like it is roumored but not proven) of SFV they are very similar moms right??


----------



## Bean Busy (Aug 1, 2015)

Joedank said:


> they both sound awsome !
> if you belive that the triangle cut is a s1(like it is roumored but not proven) of SFV they are very similar moms right??


GT was a Florida OG kush cut and pura vida was a Hollywood pure kush cut. Only the dad was the same, the appy. And by s1 do you mean selfed like it was a feminized mom. It couldn't of been if the seeds are regulars coz they would have a high hermie ratio and I don't think B-man would roll like that.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 1, 2015)

Bean Busy said:


> GT was a Florida OG kush cut and pura vida was a Hollywood pure kush cut. Only the dad was the same, the appy. And by s1 do you mean selfed like it was a feminized mom. It couldn't of been if the seeds are regulars coz they would have a high hermie ratio and I don't think B-man would roll like that.


The rumor or one of the stories about Triangle Kush is it is a s1 of SVF OG meaning the Triangle Kush was found in bag seed. That doesn't mean Bodhi selfed the SFV OG to get the Triangle Kush just means somebody else found it in a seed but its only a story nobody knows for sure.

You should do some reading up on feminized seeds. Just cus you fem something doesn't mean it will have a high ratio of herms. It can and it can have none. Its a difference taking a stable female and reversing it to pollinate a female than having a full blow hermie pollinate a female


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2015)

I BXed some RareDankness Scott's OG and got the Triangle. The first one was male. The second one was a little baby, then something dug it up to eat some goodies in the compost 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I BXed some RareDankness Scott's OG and got the Triangle. The first one was male. The second one was a little baby, then something dug it up to eat some goodies in the compost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you bx the Scotts OG to get Triangle? If you had Triangle Kush cut no need to bx it


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2015)

Backcrossed the Scott's OG to itself. Triangle is one of the parents. 

Scott's OG = Triangle Kush X Rare Dankness #1

I met and talked to the Swamp Boys at the cup. They were not very happy I had gotten the triangle out of Scott's.

I am still waiting to see if it is anything worth having.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 1, 2015)

triangle kush is like an urban myth.
i've heard peeps say triangle is tahoe/ f-cut/ sfvog/ white

i bet i can pass this as a triangle.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2015)

All I know is that Scott is from the south and the swamp boys are from Florida and that is where Triangle originated.

The fact that I got this from a Scott's OG BX tells me that there is a Triangle pheno. I just have not had any luck growing out a girl yet. The male was stable and never hermied.

Unlike this male:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## genuity (Aug 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Backcrossed the Scott's OG to itself. Triangle is one of the parents.
> 
> Scott's OG = Triangle Kush X Rare Dankness #1
> 
> ...


Nice..
What is 3bars?
I know it has to right?


----------



## Beemo (Aug 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The male was stable and never hermied.
> Unlike this male:


?
what does a hermie male look like?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2015)

3Bar is Rebar x Triangle. Rebar is a Blue Dream x Mulanje cross.

Rebar with seeds:



The seed were very narrow almost like rice!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2015)

Hermie males grow lady parts. Notice the frosty bract growing on the tip of the male? It contained a seed.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Backcrossed the Scott's OG to itself. Triangle is one of the parents.
> 
> Scott's OG = Triangle Kush X Rare Dankness #1
> 
> ...


Oh so you found a Triangle pheno and made s1 or you made f2? But Its not surprising you got a Triangle pheno from the Scotts OG as he does have the legit cut as he got it from ThaDocta breeder of Archive. I guess the Swamp Boys wanted you to buy their $300 a pack gear to get a Triangle pheno instead for a $100 pack lol. Get real I know they are the ones who makes it famous but I don't agree with the price gouging to get some official Triangle crosses but they cant be made you found a Triangle dom pheno in the Scotts OG. I'm glad you found it bro


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh so you found a Triangle pheno and made s1 or you made f2? But Its not surprising you got a Triangle pheno from the Scotts OG as he does have the legit cut as he got it from ThaDocta breeder of Archive. I guess the Swamp Boys wanted you to buy their $300 a pack gear to get a Triangle pheno instead for a $100 pack lol. Get real I know they are the ones who makes it famous but I don't agree with the price gouging to get some official Triangle crosses but they cant be made you found a Triangle dom pheno in the Scotts OG. I'm glad you found it bro


But that packaging is soooo nice tho . Where is their gear 300 tho, firestax? cus svoc does 180 a pack for swampboys and do bulk discounts. not saying that aint steep but if I had the cheddar to blow on it I might contemplate it. I am kinda still in disbelief at how quick people were to snatch that dosido up for 800 a pack


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 1, 2015)

Very impressed with my Lee Roy from Rare Dankness as well. It's the Triangle x Rd#2

Just smoked the last bowl... 

Edit: I'm hoping someone runs a promo with the 5 packs of Ghost Of Lee Roy again and I'll grab a pack of Scotts Og and some more Lee Roy beans. The freebie I got was fire


----------



## Joedank (Aug 1, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> But that packaging is soooo nice tho . Where is their gear 300 tho, firestax? cus svoc does 180 a pack for swampboys and do bulk discounts. not saying that aint steep but if I had the cheddar to blow on it I might contemplate it. I am kinda still in disbelief at how quick people were to snatch that dosido up for 800 a pack


thought there was only 8-10 packs of the dos i dos... ogkb sounds like a BITCH to get pollen into


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 1, 2015)

Joedank said:


> thought there was only 8-10 packs of the dos i dos... ogkb sounds like a BITCH to get pollen into


I dont know tho why would GGG make Grateful Breath f1 and sell them for $100 a pack. Hell I bought one pack and got one free plus DVG make Grandpas Breath and yea those are f2 being sold he seem to didn't having problems with it I dont know its strange but I just dont see what makes Archive so special just cus it didnt produce lots of seeds for him. Oh well lol

Bay Area Exclusives has some OGKB crosses and theirs is $250 for 6 reg seeds lol. Check them out on sourpatchseeds its crazy lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 1, 2015)

Just checked my email and seen the list of summer testers from Mrs. B. As compelling as it is to chose from such an amazing list I think I'm just going to give my grow specs and let them pick whatever they want to see tested.


----------



## Bean Busy (Aug 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> The rumor or one of the stories about Triangle Kush is it is a s1 of SVF OG meaning the Triangle Kush was found in bag seed. That doesn't mean Bodhi selfed the SFV OG to get the Triangle Kush just means somebody else found it in a seed but its only a story nobody knows for sure.
> 
> You should do some reading up on feminized seeds. Just cus you fem something doesn't mean it will have a high ratio of herms. It can and it can have none. Its a difference taking a stable female and reversing it to pollinate a female than having a full blow hermie pollinate a female


Bro that's not what I ment. I was saying bodhi would only use regulars to breed with not fems or bag seeds. And a bag seed is most likely a fem because it was either ran to late or it was stressed just enough to produce male flowers on a female plant which would contain female pollen. Therefore it's a feminized seed. And you can tell its a fem bag seed coz you bought like three ounces off the dealer and you only find one seed. And I know some fems aren't prone to hermie, hell I know there's killer fem breeders out there. But the most professional and recognized breeders would never breed reg seeds from a mother thats from feminized seed stock even if they where quality fems. coz it does increase the chance of hermies even if it is just a tiny amount. Coz you would have every man and his dog talking shit about your breeding reputation and seed company ( aka swerve from CC ) if your gear started herming out. And just to clarify f1's f2's up to f20's are select hybridizations breed from regular seed stock for specific traits. s1's are quality female plants from most likely regular seed stock which get hit with colloidal silver and produce male flowers all over the female to create feminized pollen which is chucked on the exact clone of the plant which was hit by the colloidal silver to make sable feminized seeds. Most people don't buy a pack of fems find a keeper and hit it with there chosen male to breed with coz it will have a 70% herm to 30% true male or female ratio. And as the saying goes believe nothing of what you hear and only half of what you see.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 2, 2015)

Bean Busy said:


> Bro that's not what I ment. I was saying bodhi would only use regulars to breed with not fems or bag seeds. And a bag seed is most likely a fem because it was either ran to late or it was stressed just enough to produce male flowers on a female plant which would contain female pollen. Therefore it's a feminized seed. And you can tell its a fem bag seed coz you bought like three ounces off the dealer and you only find one seed. And I know some fems aren't prone to hermie, hell I know there's killer fem breeders out there. But the most professional and recognized breeders would never breed reg seeds from a mother thats from feminized seed stock even if they where quality fems. coz it does increase the chance of hermies even if it is just a tiny amount. Coz you would have every man and his dog talking shit about your breeding reputation and seed company ( aka swerve from CC ) if your gear started herming out. And just to clarify f1's f2's up to f20's are select hybridizations breed from regular seed stock for specific traits. s1's are quality female plants from most likely regular seed stock which get hit with colloidal silver and produce male flowers all over the female to create feminized pollen which is chucked on the exact clone of the plant which was hit by the colloidal silver to make sable feminized seeds. Most people don't buy a pack of fems find a keeper and hit it with there chosen male to breed with coz it will have a 70% herm to 30% true male or female ratio. And as the saying goes believe nothing of what you hear and only half of what you see.


I know what you meant bro but he's bred with the Fourm GSC which is most likely s1, Cherry Pie and GG#4 which are supossedly hermie fuckups plus with some of the elite cuts you dont know where they came from so many stories about certain OGs coming from the original being s1 like Tahoe, Larry OG, Louie and others so if its special your gonna bred with it. But I would take my chance with Bodhi breeding to those than a lot of others cus he knows how to breed and use a males that can really help stabilze those hermie traits. With a lot of these new hype strains they're coming from hermie fuckups or bag seed so to give people what they want he will breed with them but he's one of THE best breeders out there so its not bad if he does. Swerve gear did that cus his males weren't proven males to hit those clone only strains and fuckups hence why lots dont like his gear but many have found gems and use his shit in they're gear never Bodhi tho lol.

Lots of people really think that using a mom from fem seeds will decrease the quality and increase the chance of hermies but its just like using a mom from reg seeds. There are people out there trying to prove this and tbh you would never know the ratio of herms to true males and females cus you dont know whats gonna happen when you bred two strains. Even with stock from reg seeds if you dont know how to breed you can cause all herms from reg seeds cus the herm trait ios in all cannabis anyway so IMHO it doesnt matter where the mom cam from fem or reg seeds they both can cause many problems. Its all about knowing how to match parents together and thats what Bodhi is a master of.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 2, 2015)

Even tho I have GG#4 already I wanna try Bodhi cross with it when he comes out with it. I know it'll be fire and plus being the great humble person he is he asked Josey Wales for the blessing and of course he got it. He's the only big time commercial breeder to ask for his blessing so far. It never amazes me the class he has yo


----------



## Bean Busy (Aug 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I know what you meant bro but he's bred with the Fourm GSC which is most likely s1, Cherry Pie and GG#4 which are supossedly hermie fuckups plus with some of the elite cuts you dont know where they came from so many stories about certain OGs coming from the original being s1 like Tahoe, Larry OG, Louie and others so if its special your gonna bred with it. But I would take my chance with Bodhi breeding to those than a lot of others cus he knows how to breed and use a males that can really help stabilze those hermie traits. With a lot of these new hype strains they're coming from hermie fuckups or bag seed so to give people what they want he will breed with them but he's one of THE best breeders out there so its not bad if he does. Swerve gear did that cus his males weren't proven males to hit those clone only strains and fuckups hence why lots dont like his gear but many have found gems and use his shit in they're gear never Bodhi tho lol.
> 
> Lots of people really think that using a mom from fem seeds will decrease the quality and increase the chance of hermies but its just like using a mom from reg seeds. There are people out there trying to prove this and tbh you would never know the ratio of herms to true males and females cus you dont know whats gonna happen when you bred two strains. Even with stock from reg seeds if you dont know how to breed you can cause all herms from reg seeds cus the herm trait ios in all cannabis anyway so IMHO it doesnt matter where the mom cam from fem or reg seeds they both can cause many problems. Its all about knowing how to match parents together and thats what Bodhi is a master of.


I'll agree bodhi is a master breeder and he should be the one playing with fire ( no pun intended lol ).And I know fire can be found from feminized seeds being breed with the right males.I've also know of killer strains being found from a plant that hermied out. I know a person who ran 26 hermie beans and found an elite keeper. But we shouldn't go around saying this coz every man and his dog will start pollen chucking hermied out pollen on fems trying to find fire and all there really doing is polluting the cannabis gene pool. Pollen chucking is fine but I hope we can agree on the professional breeders should be the one's breeding with s1's, bag seeds and hermie gear. Other than that your points are true and noted. And with the ratio I was just trying to make the point that it's hard to find fire using fems and hermies. And then to breed those traits true is even harder. Yeah it's true even a blind squirrel will find a nut from time to time.


----------



## Bean Busy (Aug 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Even tho I have GG#4 already I wanna try Bodhi cross with it when he comes out with it. I know it'll be fire and plus being the great humble person he is he asked Josey Wales for the blessing and of course he got it. He's the only big time commercial breeder to ask for his blessing so far. It never amazes me the class he has yo


I thought red eye genetics did aswell, its what it says when you read the descriptions of there GG#4 crosses.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 2, 2015)

Bean Busy said:


> I'll agree bodhi is a master breeder and he should be the one playing with fire ( no pun intended lol ).And I know fire can be found from feminized seeds being breed with the right males.I've also know of killer strains being found from a plant that hermied out. I know a person who ran 26 hermie beans and found an elite keeper. But we shouldn't go around saying this coz every man and his dog will start pollen chucking hermied out pollen on fems trying to find fire and all there really doing is polluting the cannabis gene pool. Pollen chucking is fine but I hope we can agree on the professional breeders should be the one's breeding with s1's, bag seeds and hermie gear. Other than that your points are true and noted. And with the ratio I was just trying to make the point that it's hard to find fire using fems and hermies. And then to breed those traits true is even harder. Yeah it's true even a blind squirrel will find a nut from time to time.


I agree with you on that 100% as that is def a difference than what Bodhi is doing but yea like you said somebody will find somthing god from a nut sometime but def shouldn't be just chucking shit to get it.



Bean Busy said:


> I thought red eye genetics did aswell, its what it says when you read the descriptions of there GG#4 crosses.


I dont think he considers them big time but I'm not for sure so don't quote me. I'm just reffereing to what he said on IC about commercial breeders. Said B is one the coolest nicest people ever


----------



## Bean Busy (Aug 2, 2015)

Akhiym James what would you rather run Golden Triangle or Pura Vida


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 2, 2015)

Bean Busy said:


> Akhiym James what would you rather run Golden Triangle or Pura Vida


I would prolly run the Pure Vida cus I have seen a few people grow that and it looks spectacular. Dont hear much about the Golden Triangle but you would think it would be one somebody would really want but its always in stock and I just dont hear much about it. But I've seen people have keepers of Pure Vida some very kushy looking phenos too


----------



## Bean Busy (Aug 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I dont think he considers them big time but I'm not for sure so don't quote me. I'm just reffereing to what he said on IC about commercial breeders. Said B is one the coolest nicest people ever


Your probably right b is one of the coolest nicest people. And bodhi is much more known than red eye. Not putting red eye down or nothing it's just bodhi has been around a lot longer in the game and has the reputation of dank fire.


----------



## Bean Busy (Aug 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I would prolly run the Pure Vida cus I have seen a few people grow that and it looks spectacular. Dont hear much about the Golden Triangle but you would think it would be one somebody would really want but its always in stock and I just dont hear much about it. But I've seen people have keepers of Pure Vida some very kushy looking phenos too


Thanks for the info AK


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm not into fem seeds but I don't see the problem with using an S1 as a mothercut in a cross. Now using reversed s1 pollen that's a diff story.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 2, 2015)

Only herms I've ever had are from regs. Fems have been solid as a rock for me. I have no problem growing them at all.


----------



## Bean Busy (Aug 2, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Only herms I've ever had are from regs. Fems have been solid as a rock for me. I have no problem growing them at all.


I've never really had a problem either with growing fems. But breeding with them could change that.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 2, 2015)

Bean Busy said:


> Akhiym James what would you rather run Golden Triangle or Pura Vida


gu from greenp ran both. 
both looked A++
bodhi used his pics on golden and pura.

the only ones that hermed on me so far was fem. 
3 different Barney strain out of 5 different. they were freebie promos from tude. 
the ones that didnt hermed tasted and smelled like SHIT! 
the high was terrible. 
i dont know how barney keeps winning cups. barneys cookies kush just won last yr. 
i wouldnt touch that with a 50ft pole.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 2, 2015)

Every single strain on the planet has the potential to produce male flowers.


I feel that the fear of herms is overplayed and over exaggerated. It really isn't the end of the world. Of course it would suck to spend a few hundred on beans and have all of em herm, no doubt about that.


But I had some intersex traits in my Dank Zappa. In one male and one female. No biggie if you ask me.

Also I'd like to point out that many of us are more n00b than we think we are, and the stresses could have easily been brought on by us, the gardeners, even though it may not be apparent.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 2, 2015)

I was given some great breeding info about using s2 for mothers. When creating s2 from s1 stock the pheno that's used to create s2 should result into making uniform phenos in most of the beans resulting in making them homogenous. There's a post about this in the GGG thread as we were talking about selfed stock being uniform. I have never seen this but it is obviously practiced by some breeders who make fems seeds but if that is true s2 seeds would make great breeding stock as the mother would be uniform and should breed more true than a s1 pheno

Here is the link to the post:
http://rollitup.org/t/gage-green-group-info-thread.823732/page-292#post-11612525

Here is what the member said:

There are some serious books out there on breeding and goes very deep my friend had one cannot remember the name of it but it's was some hardcore botany to read up on...I'm sure s2 is even more guranteed stable seeing how they do it looked very long and time consuming but the end result worth it. Below is an extract I found explainging things in simple terms, once you start reading up it really can go over your head so you need to be really into it love your botany and love to be a perfectionist.
Otherwise it really fries your brain lol 

*<snip>*
The process employs father plants which are selected from long *line-bred farmlines* or *IBL’s* (*Inbred Lines*) that are known to be dominant for a specific trait, I.E light sensitivity, potency, fast flowering etc. These father lines are outcrossed to self pollinated *elite cuts* selected from *stress tested poly-hybrid mothers* which have been selected for other qualities such as exotic flavors, smells, or specific plant shapes or structures. As the original *mother cuts *are not true breeding because of their polyhybrid nature they take them though a 2 time *self pollination* *process(s2) *to obtain homogeneity, heavily stress testing a selection before they ever meet the pollen studs. For those who do not understand the “*selfing*” process it means a female plant is chemically sex reversed allowing it to pollinate itself resulting in *s1 seed* generation-One common misconception is that this process will result in identical phenos exactly like their *mother plant* -however in reality *recessive traits* can still be hiding with variation occurring among sibling seeds so this process must be repeated with the adequate s1 seed to achieve more homogeneous *s2 seeds*. Stress tested s2’s of excellent mothers are breeding gold as they are homozygous for all traits seen in the s1 individual selection


----------



## Beemo (Aug 2, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> No biggie if you ask me.
> Also I'd like to point out that many of us are more n00b than we think we are, and the stresses could have easily been brought on by us, the gardeners, even though it may not be apparent.


it really is NO BIGGIE. 
its all apart of pheno hunting. fem, regs, auto, whatever.
if you dont have time for it. then stick to your clone dispensaries.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 2, 2015)

Beemo said:


> it really is NO BIGGIE.
> its all apart of pheno hunting. fem, regs, auto, whatever.
> if you dont have time for it. then stick to your clone dispensaries.


Yea herms doesn't even bother me and I know all cannabis can do this so it a 50/50 chance it happens or not. My Platinum Delights keeper showed a few sacs on seed run but has been super stable since she's been a clone. Major stress is why she showed a few sacs seed run anyways so may take on it a few sacks or nanners isn't a big deal long as the plant isn't producing balls and nanners everywhere just as much as its producing pistils. Full blown herm is no no


----------



## Beemo (Aug 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea herms doesn't even bother me and I know all cannabis can do this so it a 50/50 chance it happens or not. My Platinum Delights keeper showed a few sacs on seed run but has been super stable since she's been a clone. Major stress is why she showed a few sacs seed run anyways so may take on it a few sacks or nanners isn't a big deal long as the plant isn't producing balls and nanners everywhere just as much as its producing pistils. Full blown herm is no no


yes. i've had a few nanners. but nothing that i cant manage. just pluck it.
gsc are known for nanners. gsc are not for beginners. 
got to keep an eye for those nanners.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 2, 2015)

Just got word from Mrs B that my other testers are ready to be sent out. Gonna be interesting to see which ones I get. These are the 6 I listed that I wanted to test so we shall se what I get.

Bubba Katsu, Wifi & Cherry Pie x 88g13/hp
ATF x a11g
Blue Dream x Chocolate Trip
Bubbashine x Instant Karma

Any of them will be great to have but I really want the Katsu and Wifi cross but the Bubbashine x Instant Karma is a lot of Bubba in that cross so I'm truly hoping for that.


----------



## hayrolld (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey James, was Bubbashine X 88g13hp on that list? I have always wondered when that is going to be made.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Just got word from Mrs B that my other testers are ready to be sent out. Gonna be interesting to see which ones I get. These are the 6 I listed that I wanted to test so we shall se what I get.
> 
> Bubba Katsu, Wifi & Cherry Pie x 88g13/hp
> ATF x a11g
> ...


Nice choices dude! A wide variety of genetics in those selections. It was overwhelming and there are so many strains I want to try in those choices I just told them to just send me whatever B wants to see tested most and to take my hashishin into consideration.  Looking for something with expected anti depressant properties.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice to hear talk of herms from others. Seems taboo to bring it up. I was getting really concerned with my growing. My last run of ssdd showed no issues however I've had plenty of issues in the past. Probably my fault. I'm hoping this fuzz mother will produce some stable clones. She did throw some nanners late in flower. But my room had some light leaks. People love that strain here. Makes my wife horny too.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2015)

Old literature about cannabis states that it will naturally herm if conditions prevent reproduction. It is a survival mechanism.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 2, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> Hey James, was Bubbashine X 88g13hp on that list? I have always wondered when that is going to be made.


Actually I think that has already been tested but not for sure. There's a lot that's been tested and B hasn't made any releases of yet including the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp I tested. Doesn't even have a name lol but i'm really liking Chemical Warfare. I really want that Bubbashine x Instant Karma tho. Well its funny that you just asked about those cus I got a buddy wanting to gift me some Purple Urkle x Bubbashine/88g13hp lol. So yea they have been and I guess will be released eventually if they were up to his standard.



D_Urbmon said:


> Nice choices dude! A wide variety of genetics in those selections. It was overwhelming and there are so many strains I want to try in those choices I just told them to just send me whatever B wants to see tested most and to take my hashishin into consideration.  Looking for something with expected anti depressant properties.


I really didn't know what to choose either but I really like the 88g13/hp dad its a beast so that's why i picked a few from there hell almost picked them from there. The most was the a11genius dad as he had all his mom hit by him so its plenty of those. If I had room I would've asked for something from the landrace p1 true hybrids there is one I hope that gets released as its an indica landrace hybrid I think. It was LA Hindu x Old Mother Ghani. If looking for something anti depressant should get a nice sativa dom strain


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Actually I think that has already been tested but not for sure. There's a lot that's been tested and B hasn't made any releases of yet including the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp I tested. Doesn't even have a name lol but i'm really liking Chemical Warfare. I really want that Bubbashine x Instant Karma tho. Well its funny that you just asked about those cus I got a buddy wanting to gift me some Purple Urkle x Bubbashine/88g13hp lol. So yea they have been and I guess will be released eventually if they were up to his standard.
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't know what to choose either but I really like the 88g13/hp dad its a beast so that's why i picked a few from there hell almost picked them from there. The most was the a11genius dad as he had all his mom hit by him so its plenty of those. If I had room I would've asked for something from the landrace p1 true hybrids there is one I hope that gets released as its an indica landrace hybrid I think. It was LA Hindu x Old Mother Ghani. If looking for something anti depressant should get a nice sativa dom strain


Chem3 x 88G is released at great lakes. Called cobra lips. LOL.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 2, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Chem3 x 88G is released at great lakes. Called cobra lips. LOL.


No that's Chem 3 x Appy. I know cus Bodhi hasn't even got back with me about a name or anything so I dont know if or when it will be released but its basically the same as Clusterfunk except different Chem pheno


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> No that's Chem 3 x Appy. I know cus Bodhi hasn't even got back with me about a name or anything so I dont know if or when it will be released but its basically the same as Clusterfunk except different Chem pheno


Oh shit my bad! Saw a line of 88 mixes and my eye read that one wrong. I'm guessing it's killer also. I really hope he releases the one you tested. The pics looked killer man.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 2, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Oh shit my bad! Saw a line of 88 mixes and my eye read that one wrong. I'm guessing it's killer also. I really hope he releases the one you tested. The pics looked killer man.


Yea I thought that was it when I saw Chem 3 too but then I saw Appy and was like oh ok lol. Yea I'm sure thats a great one too with Appy being gone. I hope he releases the one I tested too cus its amazing. So glad I got the pheno I loved the most to reveg. Will take some cuts of that soon as they get bigger.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I thought that was it when I saw Chem 3 too but then I saw Appy and was like oh ok lol. Yea I'm sure thats a great one too with Appy being gone. I hope he releases the one I tested too cus its amazing. So glad I got the pheno I loved the most to reveg. Will take some cuts of that soon as they get bigger.


There are a few at great lakes that are really tickling my fancy. I may have to grab a few packs. The jungle spice, cobra lips, blueberry hashplant, more cowbell, purple diesel x 88g, dragons blood all have my name on them


----------



## hayrolld (Aug 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Actually I think that has already been tested but not for sure. There's a lot that's been tested and B hasn't made any releases of yet including the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp I tested. Doesn't even have a name lol but i'm really liking Chemical Warfare. I really want that Bubbashine x Instant Karma tho. Well its funny that you just asked about those cus I got a buddy wanting to gift me some Purple Urkle x Bubbashine/88g13hp lol. So yea they have been and I guess will be released eventually if they were up to his standard.
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't know what to choose either but I really like the 88g13/hp dad its a beast so that's why i picked a few from there hell almost picked them from there. The most was the a11genius dad as he had all his mom hit by him so its plenty of those. If I had room I would've asked for something from the landrace p1 true hybrids there is one I hope that gets released as its an indica landrace hybrid I think. It was LA Hindu x Old Mother Ghani. If looking for something anti depressant should get a nice sativa dom strain


 That urkle cross sounds good! I love that Bodhi actually does a good amount of testing, but I really wish breedbay was more accessible. If anyone can refer me or tell me how not to get rejected for no reason I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 2, 2015)

damn, scroll down more- I've seen nice grows of tiger mountain, moontang and spacecake as well. Wife is gonna hate me


----------



## calicat (Aug 2, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> That urkle cross sounds good! I love that Bodhi actually does a good amount of testing, but I really wish breedbay was more accessible. If anyone can refer me or tell me how not to get rejected for no reason I would really appreciate it.


Problem in the past for others was when they first signed up they thought a confirmation never got created. The confirmation would go to your spam. I suggest signing up again and check your spam. Best of luck.


----------



## hayrolld (Aug 2, 2015)

calicat said:


> Problem in the past for others was when they first signed up they thought a confirmation never got created. The confirmation would go to your spam. I suggest signing up again and check your spam. Best of luck.


No I have received a response that said I do not meet the requirements, and then no response when I tried to follow up on that. I will try again, but I have heard others got denied for no reason including bodhi testers.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 2, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> That urkle cross sounds good! I love that Bodhi actually does a good amount of testing, but I really wish breedbay was more accessible. If anyone can refer me or tell me how not to get rejected for no reason I would really appreciate it.


Bro same thing was happening to me its something the site is doing automatically don't know what it is but Pistils explained it to me that nobody is rejecting you its the server or something. Reply back to the email that said you was rejected that's what I did and tell them about you signing up several times and being rejected next time you sign up they will make sure it doesn't


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 2, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> damn, scroll down more- I've seen nice grows of tiger mountain, moontang and spacecake as well. Wife is gonna hate me


Yea there's a few I would like too but bean buying is on hold right now. Of course there's plenty I want when I cant buy none but couldn't find anything that interest me when i could buy them anytime smdh


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 2, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> damn, scroll down more- I've seen nice grows of tiger mountain, moontang and spacecake as well. Wife is gonna hate me


I grabbed some of that more cowbell just cus all the 88 testers I yave grown out have been straight fire so I feel pretty good about gsc x 88


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 2, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I grabbed some of that more cowbell just cus all the 88 testers I yave grown out have been straight fire so I feel pretty good about gsc x 88


I think that ones gonna be fire for sure! Please let us know when you pop them!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 3, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I grabbed some of that more cowbell just cus all the 88 testers I yave grown out have been straight fire so I feel pretty good about gsc x 88


I had GSC x 88 all herm. Started 4 and all hermed out hard. So bad I learned how bad my pollen allergy is 

Go real light on those ones with the nutrients. I've been meaning to try again with an extremely light soil and see if I can't do better. They are the only plants I've had hermie out at every node.

Edit : https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-test-grow-gsc-x-g13-hp.847627/ 

I'm not gonna make you dig there's the thread. They were healthier looking then I remember


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2015)

Was it not too sets of cowbell?

I want that first one.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I know what you meant bro but he's bred with the Fourm GSC which is most likely s1, Cherry Pie and GG#4 which are supossedly hermie fuckups plus with some of the elite cuts you dont know where they came from so many stories about certain OGs coming from the original being s1 like Tahoe, Larry OG, Louie and others so if its special your gonna bred with it. But I would take my chance with Bodhi breeding to those than a lot of others cus he knows how to breed and use a males that can really help stabilze those hermie traits. With a lot of these new hype strains they're coming from hermie fuckups or bag seed so to give people what they want he will breed with them but he's one of THE best breeders out there so its not bad if he does. Swerve gear did that cus his males weren't proven males to hit those clone only strains and fuckups hence why lots dont like his gear but many have found gems and use his shit in they're gear never Bodhi tho lol.
> 
> Lots of people really think that using a mom from fem seeds will decrease the quality and increase the chance of hermies but its just like using a mom from reg seeds. There are people out there trying to prove this and tbh you would never know the ratio of herms to true males and females cus you dont know whats gonna happen when you bred two strains. Even with stock from reg seeds if you dont know how to breed you can cause all herms from reg seeds cus the herm trait ios in all cannabis anyway so IMHO it doesnt matter where the mom cam from fem or reg seeds they both can cause many problems. Its all about knowing how to match parents together and thats what Bodhi is a master of.


thanks for taking that one . good answer brah


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 3, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I had GSC x 88 all herm. Started 4 and all hermed out hard. So bad I learned how bad my pollen allergy is
> 
> Go real light on those ones with the nutrients. I've been meaning to try again with an extremely light soil and see if I can't do better. They are the only plants I've had hermie out at every node.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips mr.head, gonna browse through your thread tonight when I get home from work


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 3, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Thanks for the tips mr.head, gonna browse through your thread tonight when I get home from work


Hope you find something nice in the pack. There's gotta be some gold with those genetics. I've been meaning to get back to them but there's just so much more to get too with less risk.

Maybe I'll start one at a time over the next month or so. That way I can keep a close eye on them.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 3, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Hope you find something nice in the pack. There's gotta be some gold with those genetics. I've been meaning to get back to them but there's just so much more to get too with less risk.
> 
> Maybe I'll start one at a time over the next month or so. That way I can keep a close eye on them.


It kinda sucks to hear you say you think it was nute sensitivity that you think made them herm on you since you are organic and it is supposed to be harder to over do it nutrient wise. Not saying its impossible, oh well I am on my way back to a quasi organic grow style. Giving the roots master player pack a shot since I like most of their other products and its been recommended before


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 3, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> It kinda sucks to hear you say you think it was nute sensitivity that you think made them herm on you since you are organic and it is supposed to be harder to over do it nutrient wise. Not saying its impossible, oh well I am on my way back to a quasi organic grow style. Giving the roots master player pack a shot since I like most of their other products and its been recommended before


Could have been anything that set them off. I wasn't paying close enough attention to that grow I blew my back out and had shingles then found the herms late. Really have no idea what happened. I just assume it was my fault some how


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 3, 2015)

Cookie crosses have the potential to herm anyways so it doesn't surprise me that they did but I don't think every should herm. Bodhi wouldn't have released it if it was like that. Lollipop the shit out of them I noticed that it helps the cookie crosses with low sacs very low on the plant. I would love to see a beautiful female from those. As good as Space Cake is hope you guys can get something good from them.


----------



## calicat (Aug 4, 2015)

Most of the time when it comes to the early cookie x's. Herm trait expresses when you are a PK booster in flower. I saw that several times with the early cookie x's in my danger room when I intentionally PK boosted. Only early cookie x that did not do that was the OGKB cut.


----------



## dabtron (Aug 4, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> bingo pajamasView attachment 3374584


i got bingo pajama!!! im fittinda run these....what was the smoke and high like? that pic is awesome


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Aug 5, 2015)

My boy sent me this photo of a Sky Lotus pheno he has going, thought it was pretty amazing honestly lol. Clones root in 6 days too,this is a 2 liter....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2015)

Anybody run the vintage pac yet?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 5, 2015)

2 red eye jedi and 2 cherry hashplant will get the flip in about a week.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 5, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> 2 red eye jedi and 2 cherry hashplant will get the flip in about a week.


Man I hope you get a pheno like what I have. Havent smoked much but what I have I love. Coats your mouth in funk on the exhale. Everybody who has seen it so far loves it wand eants to know when I will have more lol. And the reactions have 3/3 people been "holy fucking shit" as soon as I am within 4 ft of then without a jar.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 5, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Man I hope you get a pheno like what I have. Havent smoked much but what I have I love. Coats your mouth in funk on the exhale. Everybody who has seen it so far loves it wand eants to know when I will have more lol. And the reactions have 3/3 people been "holy fucking shit" as soon as I am within 4 ft of then without a jar.


I love when I open a jar and it makes people say what the fuck. Or holy fucking shit  You know you did something right.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 5, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Man I hope you get a pheno like what I have. Havent smoked much but what I have I love. Coats your mouth in funk on the exhale. Everybody who has seen it so far loves it wand eants to know when I will have more lol. And the reactions have 3/3 people been "holy fucking shit" as soon as I am within 4 ft of then without a jar.


Which one is that natro.hydro? The red eye or the cherry?


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 5, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Which one is that natro.hydro? The red eye or the cherry?


Red eye, although Ill be watching for your updates on the cherry hashplant too as that cross intrigues me.


Mr.Head said:


> I love when I open a jar and it makes people say what the fuck. Or holy fucking shit  You know you did something right.


Definitely, it is a gratifying feeling for sure but most of the praise should go to b man for making this awesome cross. I justt wish your average stoner could appreciate the pedigree of the strains they smoke, would probably bring about a much deeper appreciation for the plant. I know my research in genetics has made me appreciate the diversity of cannabis we have today thanks to the generations of selective breeding.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 5, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Red eye, although Ill be watching for your updates on the cherry hashplant too as that cross intrigues me.
> 
> Definitely, it is a gratifying feeling for sure but most of the praise should go to b man for making this awesome cross. I justt wish your average stoner could appreciate the pedigree of the strains they smoke, would probably bring about a much deeper appreciation for the plant. I know my research in genetics has made me appreciate the diversity of cannabis we have today thanks to the generations of selective breeding.


I still have family and friends asking about the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp. I'm calling it Chemical Warfare for now lol but that stuff was so good. Terps of the charts so stinky could smell a mile away lol. I'm so glad I got the keeper pheno to reveg gonna take cuts off it now and prolly scrap it after they root. Not enough room in veg tent right now got a moster GG#4 taking up almost a 4x4 by herself lol


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 6, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Well this thread has been hella dead today. I got a little news, starting to come around to liking ig. Especially if I can keep getting free sanples of new shit like this silica additive
> http://osa28.com/


so is that different than protekt?
Seems the same, right?
annnd while i'm posting her on this thread... anyone run the pineapple hashplant yet?
JUST now getting ready to stick my ladies outside..
annnd my tranquil elephantisers too...
got me a nice squatty short male with the fattest indica-lookin leaves..
Gonna do some pollen chuckin


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2015)

I crossed some AK and Pakistani and got this little phat girl:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 6, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> so is that different than protekt?
> Seems the same, right?





> ISN'T THIS THE SAME AS A CHEAP POTASSIUM SILICATE?
> 
> Not at all. OSA/28 is the difference between a person eating spinach or grass. They are both green leafy plants but humans can't digest grass with the help of cows! Potassium silicates (and other silicates) must be transformed into silicic acid before usable by plants. This process takes time and healthy soil. Indoor need speed and efficiency--both achieved with OSA/28.


That is from their site, I dont really have a better answer for you atm than what they say cus I dont have it in hand yet but their is one grow harvested using this stuff and the guy says its legit. But I honestly dont know if there is a difference, thats why I wanted the free bottle before I dropped coin on a silica additive if protekt does the job fine.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 6, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> That is from their site, I dont really have a better answer for you atm than what they say cus I dont have it in hand yet but their is one grow harvested using this stuff and the guy says its legit. But I honestly dont know if there is a difference, thats why I wanted the free bottle before I dropped coin on a silica additive if protekt does the job fine.


the COWS! part is hella funny in the quote from the company
from wiki: 
Naturally occurring silicic acid is produced by a non-biological process called _hydration_ involving water, and quartz, which is known to be common on Earth. The reaction producing silicic acid from quartz can be written as: _Quartz_ + _Water_ → _Silicic acid_, or (in balanced form): SiO
2 + 2 H
2O → H
4SiO
4.


i knew somting was off . think its ground quartz like in biodynamic AG?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 7, 2015)

Well I forgot to post back that I heard from the B man finally lol. He said he's been so busy took on way to much for this season but he's making it through. Told me he loved my test for the Chem 3 x88g13/hp and the report I gave him with it. Didn't say anything about a name lol but I'm sure something will come up soon. Blessing me another pack of it too since I completed a test of it so good too cus couldn't get anything to clone during the test. Did get keeper to reveg but she's growing very slow due to barely getting any light veg tent is crowed by 3 big plants lol. Still didn't get cuts from her yet wanted to wait till after this weekend to see if she picks up more.

Told him I had the Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp going and he said give them plenty of tlc as they will be rare beans cus he lost the Sweet Skunk mom . I told him I would treat them like diamonds. I only got 2/5 to germ don't know wassup with my germ rate but the other 5 I will pop later and make sure they germ. They are much lighter than the Chem 3 beans tho but I'll make them work for sure. Gotta get some pics up its killing me


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Well I forgot to post back that I heard from the B man finally lol. He said he's been so busy took on way to much for this season but he's making it through. Told me he loved my test for the Chem 3 x88g13/hp and the report I gave him with it. Didn't say anything about a name lol but I'm sure something will come up soon. Blessing me another pack of it too since I completed a test of it so good too cus couldn't get anything to clone during the test. Did get keeper to reveg but she's growing very slow due to barely getting any light veg tent is crowed by 3 big plants lol. Still didn't get cuts from her yet wanted to wait till after this weekend to see if she picks up more.
> 
> Told him I had the Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp going and he said give them plenty of tlc as they will be rare beans cus he lost the Sweet Skunk mom . I told him I would treat them like diamonds. I only got 2/5 to germ don't know wassup with my germ rate but the other 5 I will pop later and make sure they germ. They are much lighter than the Chem 3 beans tho but I'll make them work for sure. Gotta get some pics up its killing me


I pressed like on this post but dang bro...lm glad it's not just me having those issues with germination...it's no particular breeder so it's gotta be me or the weather causing the issues...something shyt !! It's got to the point I've considered getting outta the game...you might wanna f2 those Sweet Skunks an put them in the vault lol


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 7, 2015)

must retract a criticism.

agreed on grower error or thereabouts...

summer & rockwool & paper towels in my house are a NO NO.

root riots, soak seed, straight to riots YES INDEED.
& ill never try another method if this works in the summer flawlessly.
soak the riots in 1ml b vitamin for 32oz water. and feed same when necessary.

the norstar i JUST germ'd are doing what i consider normal ...tap root out the bottom in just a few days.

believe it or not, im transplanting everything to facilitate the process but i see very few taps on the rockwool cubes (method i do all the time for years). 

always gud to test your methods & adopt new ones that are better.

apology to the b-man , in digital spirit, your seeds were not the issue.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 7, 2015)

Made some rosin from the Dank Zappa 90u bubblehash. just because

MUNCHIES INCOMING!


----------



## Scotch089 (Aug 7, 2015)

What temp did you press that at?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 7, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> What temp did you press that at?


No clue man using a very average flattening iron on the lowest setting of 140f but I know it goes hotter than that. I unplug when it's too hot to touch and then press.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 7, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Made some rosin from the Dank Zappa 90u bubblehash. just because
> 
> MUNCHIES INCOMING!
> 
> ...



Man, great pics! You should send that second one to B with his logo in the background.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 7, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Made some rosin from the Dank Zappa 90u bubblehash. just because
> 
> MUNCHIES INCOMING!
> 
> ...


nice. all looks delicious. luv that 1st pic. 

how long do you rec a time to dry my bubble before storing it?

i just got a few silicone jars too.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Man, great pics! You should send that second one to B with his logo in the background.


Thanks dude fo sho I'm going to upload them to my test journal on BB 



professor KIND said:


> nice. all looks delicious. luv that 1st pic.
> 
> how long do you rec a time to dry my bubble before storing it?
> 
> i just got a few silicone jars too.


Thank Prof! I recommend you dry it as long as possible before storing it. That stuff was sitting out drying for 5 weeks at ~30rh! It was super greasy and would have caked/buddered/whited out if I tried to store it after only 2 weeks like I normally do. Some stuff is good to go in as early as 2 weeks though. Depends on the strain and how well you broke it up I'd say.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 7, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks dude fo sho I'm going to upload them to my test journal on BB
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Prof! I recommend you dry it as long as possible before storing it. That stuff was sitting out drying for 5 weeks at ~30rh! It was super greasy and would have caked/buddered/whited out if I tried to store it after only 2 weeks like I normally do. Some stuff is good to go in as early as 2 weeks though. Depends on the strain and how well you broke it up I'd say.


are u using a micro-plane (fine grater) to get that dusty mc lovins?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 7, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> are u using a micro-plane (fine grater) to get that dusty mc lovins?


I actually broke those up manually with toothpicks. It works great but takes forever.


Microplane or stainless steel sieve ftw! I did side by side comparison with the stainless steel sieve and microplane and I could not tell the difference. Whichever you prefer, try em both out!


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 7, 2015)

ur the best & thanks for the quik responses.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 7, 2015)

Got my testers in today and I got Katsu Bubba x 88g13/hp and ATF x a11g f3. Just soaked 5 of each very excited about them. Gotta uppot the Sweet Skunks x 88g13/hp as they are big eaters and are starting to leach N from leaves. All seedlings will get uppotted tonight. Will try to get some pics


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Got my testers in today and I got Katsu Bubba x 88g13/hp and ATF x a11g f3. Just soaked 5 of each very excited about them. Gotta uppot the Sweet Skunks x 88g13/hp as they are big eaters and are starting to leach N from leaves. All seedlings will get uppotted tonight. Will try to get some pics


I hope you make f2's of those beautes!


----------



## pnwmystery (Aug 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Got my testers in today and I got Katsu Bubba x 88g13/hp and ATF x a11g f3.


 Niiice.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 7, 2015)

Here is a dried bud of both of the red eye jedi I chopped, the other 2 will go till end of next week. #2 is on the left and #5 is on the right.
 
Here is a close up of #2
 
And a close up of #5
 
They taste similar but #5 is all funk while #2's funk gives way to a blueberry taste. But both are great smoke that are knockout potent, got about a 1.75oz from each plant, not great but not terrible. I was fearing the worst for weight but the nugs I have are just rock solid.


----------



## hayrolld (Aug 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Got my testers in today and I got Katsu Bubba x 88g13/hp and ATF x a11g f3. Just soaked 5 of each very excited about them. Gotta uppot the Sweet Skunks x 88g13/hp as they are big eaters and are starting to leach N from leaves. All seedlings will get uppotted tonight. Will try to get some pics


Bodhi hooking it up! Those are some nice crosses to get James


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 7, 2015)

Just grabbed some Jabbas stash. Bubba is a favorite so seemes pretty logical. Any opinions?


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 7, 2015)

I believe Mr. Head and another member turned me on to bodhi. This will be my first run with them.

Was so suprised by how.many strains.actually peaked my interest. There seems to be a craze a fruity tasting strains going around.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 7, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Here is a dried bud of both of the red eye jedi I chopped, the other 2 will go till end of next week. #2 is on the left and #5 is on the right.
> View attachment 3475145
> Here is a close up of #2
> View attachment 3475146
> ...


Awesome looking buds there natro


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2015)

Bubba is amazing so I like your logic!


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 8, 2015)

Yeah. Exactly wat i.thought. and.i.believe i heard about N apple butter like pheno....had a plant a lomg time ago. Swear, tasted exactly likr.apple jacks cereal. Yeild was awful but still wish i never lost it:/


----------



## Scotch089 (Aug 8, 2015)

Update on the sunshine daydream I have going. At least one of em (the possible blue moonshine dom) 

No more leaf twist like in veg, poor girl was getting abused with hardly any light (250-350 umol) because her sister was so tall. I move the tall one to a tent under an AT200, and finally got this one the intensity it needs. Unfortunately I think she is already reflecting the lack of light in the first weeks of 12 12. Hopefully she can still gimme something.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 8, 2015)

a lil melt video of the dank zappa bubble hash. Enjoy! 

I never realized how powerful the Dank Zappa was until dabbing it. I had my first ever "whoa I need to sit down" dab yesterday.

https://instagram.com/p/6IEMeaopFm/?taken-by=irie_iwe


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 8, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> a lil melt video of the dank zappa bubble hash. Enjoy!
> 
> I never realized how powerful the Dank Zappa was until dabbing it. I had my first ever "whoa I need to sit down" dab yesterday.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6IEMeaopFm/?taken-by=irie_iwe


Nice!

Watched it like 3 times. Need some of that in my bong this morning


----------



## pnwmystery (Aug 8, 2015)

Sitting here working on a day I usually have off thinking two things 1) All the stuff I need to do in the garden 2) That looks delicious D_Urbmon and I want some. Haha, great work!


----------



## mrrager420 (Aug 8, 2015)

Got 2 goji freebies goin. #1 is 70 days in flower and #2 is at 49 days. #1 grows tall and branchy. # 2 is the thick stemmed totem pole. I'm sure I could pull #1 now but it's not done yet. Haven't really seen any amber trichs. Maybe a couple here or there. Most are cloudy and a little clear. The hairs that degrade on this one turn a light peach color which is different from the #2's dark colored hairs. Gonna take it to day 77. Is there more than one goji pheno that throws light colored peach hairs or is someone able to determine/narrow down the phono based off that characteristic alone? I know pictures are better but my phone doesn't like to cooperate with RIU. Any knowledgeable info would be great. Thanks.


----------



## MarWan (Aug 8, 2015)

mrrager420 said:


> Got 2 goji freebies goin. #1 is 70 days in flower and #2 is at 49 days. #1 grows tall and branchy. # 2 is the thick stemmed totem pole. I'm sure I could pull #1 now but it's not done yet. Haven't really seen any amber trichs. Maybe a couple here or there. Most are cloudy and a little clear. The hairs that degrade on this one turn a light peach color which is different from the #2's dark colored hairs. Gonna take it to day 77. Is there more than one goji pheno that throws light colored peach hairs or is someone able to determine/narrow down the phono based off that characteristic alone? I know pictures are better but my phone doesn't like to cooperate with RIU. Any knowledgeable info would be great. Thanks.


you can compare with mine
https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-400#post-10957922


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 8, 2015)

mrrager420 said:


> Got 2 goji freebies goin. #1 is 70 days in flower and #2 is at 49 days. #1 grows tall and branchy. # 2 is the thick stemmed totem pole. I'm sure I could pull #1 now but it's not done yet. Haven't really seen any amber trichs. Maybe a couple here or there. Most are cloudy and a little clear. The hairs that degrade on this one turn a light peach color which is different from the #2's dark colored hairs. Gonna take it to day 77. Is there more than one goji pheno that throws light colored peach hairs or is someone able to determine/narrow down the phono based off that characteristic alone? I know pictures are better but my phone doesn't like to cooperate with RIU. Any knowledgeable info would be great. Thanks.


What does it smell like? The one I ran for a while smelled like strawberries and cream. My god it was heavenly.


----------



## mrrager420 (Aug 8, 2015)

MarWan said:


> you can compare with mine
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-400#post-10957922


Mine is very similar. Structure and all. What smells and tastes did you get from her?


----------



## mrrager420 (Aug 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> What does it smell like? The one I ran for a while smelled like strawberries and cream. My god it was heavenly.


Ha funny you mention the taste. Sampled a piece taken 8weeks in and once I smoked it I tasted berries and cream. It was great. Can't wait til she's done. Hopefully I can keep a few grams around for a 3 month cure. Hopefully. Ha


----------



## mrrager420 (Aug 8, 2015)

Anyone know anything about Blueberry Mountain and Kalifornia? Debating on what to pop next.


----------



## MarWan (Aug 9, 2015)

mrrager420 said:


> Mine is very similar. Structure and all. What smells and tastes did you get from her?


Frankly I don't remember what it smelled like, but I liked the taste & smell more than the effects smoking it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 9, 2015)

mrrager420 said:


> Anyone know anything about Blueberry Mountain and Kalifornia? Debating on what to pop next.


Blueberry Hill doesn't seem to get much love. Sounds like a great cross on paper, but I've yet to see anyone rave about it.




MarWan said:


> Frankly I don't remember what it smelled like, but I liked the taste & smell more than the effects smoking it.


Same here... which is why it's in the compost pile.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 9, 2015)

It seems like the OG pinesol pheno is the one that people love from the Goji. There are a few phenos tho in the Goji from what I've seen. Would love to grow some one day


----------



## mrrager420 (Aug 9, 2015)

MarWan said:


> Frankly I don't remember what it smelled like, but I liked the taste & smell more than the effects smoking it.


 Do you remember the effects of smoking it?


----------



## COGrown (Aug 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> It seems like the OG pinesol pheno is the one that people love from the Goji. There are a few phenos tho in the Goji from what I've seen. Would love to grow some one day


Pinesoul and queen mother are what I run. Both different, the qm is all snow lotus, almost covered in glass frosty with a weird strong funk, and the pinesoul is the super of Dom f2 pheno. Both are monsters in terps and potency.


----------



## mrrager420 (Aug 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Blueberry Hill doesn't seem to get much love. Sounds like a great cross on paper, but I've yet to see anyone rave about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So blueberry hill/mountain is the same cross. If I had known that I wouldn't have asked about it lol. Like you've said I haven't seen anyone rave about it. The compost pile though? Man was it that bad.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 9, 2015)

mrrager420 said:


> So blueberry hill/mountain is the same cross. If I had known that I wouldn't have asked about it lol. Like you've said I haven't seen anyone rave about it. The compost pile though? Man was it that bad.


My bad. I think those are two different strains (bb hill/bb mtn).

As for the Gogi, the buzz was super strong. The problem for me was that it was a Sativa dominant pheno, and it just made my brain go haywire. It smelled/tasted great, super strong, but I found myself never smoking it. I need something functional during the day, and unfortunately it made me stupid, so I tossed it.


----------



## mrrager420 (Aug 9, 2015)

Crappy iPhone pictures but this is #1


----------



## mrrager420 (Aug 9, 2015)

#1 under 3 vero29 3500k at 1.4A each.


----------



## calicat (Aug 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> My bad. I think those are two different strains (bb hill/bb mtn).
> 
> As for the Gogi, the buzz was super strong. The problem for me was that it was a Sativa dominant pheno, and it just made my brain go haywire. It smelled/tasted great, super strong, but I found myself never smoking it. I need something functional during the day, and unfortunately it made me stupid, so I tossed it.


Not unless it was a typo in packing those should be different. Blueberry Hills mom is the pre 2k cut and in Blueberry Mountain says indica. If the BB indica even resembles a cut I was running before called mama berry then it should be euphoria heaven.


----------



## mrrager420 (Aug 9, 2015)

calicat said:


> Not unless it was a typo in packing those should be different. Blueberry Hills mom is the pre 2k cut and in Blueberry Mountain says indica. If the BB indica even resembles a cut I was running before called mama berry then it should be euphoria heaven.


That sounds interesting. Probably end up just poppin a few to see for myself.


----------



## calicat (Aug 9, 2015)

That would be superb rager because I do not foresee me going through my pack anytime soon  .


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> It seems like the OG pinesol pheno is the one that people love from the Goji. There are a few phenos tho in the Goji from what I've seen. Would love to grow some one day


Two of 3 Goji girls I ran leaned more pine, had great potency, and finished later - about 10 wks. The one berry leaner was done at 9 - delicious weed and a solid 'high'. Clones of that one, and mom, autoflowered, so could only do a couple runs, but kept jars and jars of it.

I've finally got the one female from the 5 testers of Goji QM x SL - two clones - a week away from chop. Very piney, glue-like buds. I chopped a home made c-99/Lemon OG, and the two Gojis fell all over themselves. I should take a picture of that tent. There's a DNA Kushberry w/ 4 fat main colas standing tall among what looks like a slayed field of Goji. 
[ OK, you gotta toke and use some imagination, but you get the picture [ w/o getting the picture. ] ] .


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Two of 3 Goji girls I ran leaned more pine, had great potency, and finished later - about 10 wks. The one berry leaner was done at 9 - delicious weed and a solid 'high'. Clones of that one, and mom, autoflowered, so could only do a couple runs, but kept jars and jars of it.
> 
> I've finally got the one female from the 5 testers of Goji QM x SL - two clones - a week away from chop. Very piney, glue-like buds. I chopped a home made c-99/Lemon OG, and the two Gojis fell all over themselves. I should take a picture of that tent. There's a DNA Kushberry w/ 4 fat main colas standing tall among what looks like a slayed field of Goji.
> [ OK, you gotta toke and use some imagination, but you get the picture [ w/o getting the picture. ] ] .


Nope....I need pictures...


----------



## MarWan (Aug 9, 2015)

mrrager420 said:


> Do you remember the effects of smoking it?


for me it was an ok high (B grade), I was expecting it to be stronger based on the reviews that I came across on the web.
I only grew 2 seeds, both were females. still got 9 seeds to try sometime when I feel like it.


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 9, 2015)

Here is some Sunshine Daydream that I think I pulled a tad too early. I needed some bud lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 9, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Here is some Sunshine Daydream that I think I pulled a tad too early. I needed someView attachment 3476181 bud lol


Hey we have all been there before. She could've went longer but she's done and beautiful. I love the way she looks. Cant wait to get to my pack eventually. I just saw the butter phenol over on Breedbay of this man she's a beauty fades and looks like butter too lol. Hope I can get her but seems like most of the ladies in them are winners so I'll get something good from them.

Didn't get to soak the testers till today. Entertained family all weekend massive cookout was tired as hell lol. Had lots of fun and family really enjoyed themselves. They were hot with me that I didn't have any smoke lol they know how I do but I told them next time would have plenty.

Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp got transplanted to 1gal today. Hoping one of the two is female but will keep one if its male as they both stink really bad big eaters too. They started fading faster than all seeds I just popped recently. Dying to show some pics even if they are veg lol. Hopefully later this week


----------



## Joedank (Aug 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> Nope....I need pictures...


or as i like to say it probly didnt happen...lolz


----------



## torontoke (Aug 9, 2015)

Joedank said:


> or as i like to say it probly didnt happen...lolz


I can guarantee if @Amos Otis said it, its true.
Cheers amigo
Glad to see u back.
Id love to see some pics too


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> Nope....I need pictures...





Joedank said:


> or as i like to say it probly didnt happen...lolz





torontoke said:


> I can guarantee if @Amos Otis said it, its true.
> Cheers amigo
> Glad to see u back.
> Id love to see some pics too


----------



## Joedank (Aug 10, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3476474


tall ladies i like em tall an top heavy  glad we prodded you lolz..


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 10, 2015)

Joedank said:


> tall ladies i like em tall an top heavy  glad we prodded you lolz..





Joedank said:


> or as i like to say it probly didnt happen...lolz


Nice apology.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 10, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Nice apology.


man you like it here dont you , with all these friends you have right?
yea nice contribution to the group ... lol
you try so hard ....


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 10, 2015)

Joedank said:


> you try so hard ....


Trust me, Joedank, mashing your soft tosses is effortless. 



Joedank said:


> or as i like to say it probly didnt happen...lolz


" probly "


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 10, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Nice apology.





Amos Otis said:


>


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hey we have all been there before. She could've went longer but she's done and beautiful. I love the way she looks. Cant wait to get to my pack eventually. I just saw the butter phenol over on Breedbay of this man she's a beauty fades and looks like butter too lol. Hope I can get her but seems like most of the ladies in them are winners so I'll get something good from them.
> 
> Didn't get to soak the testers till today. Entertained family all weekend massive cookout was tired as hell lol. Had lots of fun and family really enjoyed themselves. They were hot with me that I didn't have any smoke lol they know how I do but I told them next time would have plenty.
> 
> Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp got transplanted to 1gal today. Hoping one of the two is female but will keep one if its male as they both stink really bad big eaters too. They started fading faster than all seeds I just popped recently. Dying to show some pics even if they are veg lol. Hopefully later this week


Dude... I took clones on august first of all my Bodhi stuff, all phenos AND three males, one of the males is a stinky-ass, squatty tranquil elephantiser, the little guy has some of the widest damn indica-lookin leaves I've ever seen.
Never have I been so happy to see a bunch of roots stickin out of a male before. Can't wait to stud that guy with some of my clone only stuff. Madjack, doubledream, blue dream,, GSC, anesthesia, etc.
pretty much all of the Bodhi stuff has rooted, and within ten days too, which is about right.
I have four diff pineapple hashplants that are female, one male.
and of the TER I have five girls and two males.
So I have some mixing and matchin to do in the next 6 months or so.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 10, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Dude... I took clones on august first of all my Bodhi stuff, all phenos AND three males, one of the males is a stinky-ass, squatty tranquil elephantiser, the little guy has some of the widest damn indica-lookin leaves I've ever seen.
> Never have I been so happy to see a bunch of roots stickin out of a male before. Can't wait to stud that guy with some of my clone only stuff. Madjack, doubledream, blue dream,, GSC, anesthesia, etc.
> pretty much all of the Bodhi stuff has rooted, and within ten days too, which is about right.
> I have four diff pineapple hashplants that are female, one male.
> ...


tranquil is so choice for dry sift . heady beddy for me...
double dream ? i thought you ran the santa cruze blue dream?? i wanna double dream


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 10, 2015)

Joedank said:


> tranquil is so choice for dry sift . heady beddy for me...
> double dream ? i thought you ran the santa cruze blue dream?? i wanna double dream


oh man... I have run the doubledream just once (and thank god it cloned off the flowering mom)... and it was on a "clone-hunt" which means I flowered it like 10 days after getting it, and that damn girl flowered super thick and dense, allllll the way down to the soil, I literally had to cut some nugs off the stem to be able to harvest it, not joking.
but yea, I got the SC blue dream too, but to be honest, and this is coming from a guy that has run the blue dream for probably close to a decade if not longer, and that doubledream.... is a better strain... BUT the DD is waaaaaay more prone to powder mold.
the bluedream I have NEVER seen any mold on it at all.
so I will keep both, the BD is probably the best strain ever for outside... literally.
the doubledream is the bluedream X the dreamstar
Damn good strain, in fact indoors I think it's superior to the BD, the taste and effect are practically identical.
I'm serious, and I can visually pick out the BD when I see it, even if it's not flowering.
In a blind taste test, i'm positive I couldn't tell the difference between them.
I have been PMing with @FanMan he has some beauties that are probably just about dry.... right about now. He had some question regarding the growth habits, and he did a REAL nice job on those ladies..
Yo FamMan, you got any juicy pics on those girls?
EDIT----- I am such a stoner... it was @Serial_Stoner415 that had the doubledreams...
I got confused...
Sorry Famman... i'm a dumbass


----------



## Joedank (Aug 10, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> oh man... I have run the doubledream just once (and thank god it cloned off the flowering mom)... and it was on a "clone-hunt" which means I flowered it like 10 days after getting it, and that damn girl flowered super thick and dense, allllll the way down to the soil, I literally had to cut some nugs off the stem to be able to harvest it, not joking.
> but yea, I got the SC blue dream too, but to be honest, and this is coming from a guy that has run the blue dream for probably close to a decade if not longer, and that doubledream.... is a better strain... BUT the DD is waaaaaay more prone to powder mold.
> the bluedream I have NEVER seen any mold on it at all.
> so I will keep both, the BD is probably the best strain ever for outside... literally.
> ...


cool good breakdown . i got no powder mold here touch wood . 
might go find that one and replace the BD


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 10, 2015)

might go find that one and replace the BD[/QUOTE]
here are the pics he sent me, he did a good job on this lady.
Deserves recognition, hope he doesn't mine me sharing his pics... i'll tag him, haven't heard from him in a while, he's probably staggering around in a double-dream stupor.
@Serial_Stoner415


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2015)

These showed up today


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2015)

And im still waiting on my svoc order been weeks


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 11, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> And im still waiting on my svoc order been weeks


You will keep waiting too. They are getting really bad and the loyal Bodhi fans are starting to complain over at Breedbay too. I don't see them having B stock too much longer. Hearing about how the people close the SVOC just go meet him in Cali so it seems like they are getting dibs or gear first but to send your money in and it gets there in 2 days order should be sent out within that same week. They are really slacking and they will never get anymore of my money. GLG for the win for Bodhi gear


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You will keep waiting too. They are getting really bad and the loyal Bodhi fans are starting to complain over at Breedbay too. I don't see them having B stock too much longer. Hearing about how the people close the SVOC just go meet him in Cali so it seems like they are getting dibs or gear first but to send your money in and it gets there in 2 days order should be sent out within that same week. They are really slacking and they will never get anymore of my money. GLG for the win for Bodhi gear


Damn that is too bad about svoc. I never had to wait long for an order but havent ordered from them in almost 2 months. If this is the way things are going now I will just stay with glg. Good freebies, prices, and they are only a state waway so shit gets here quick. Plus the hard part eith the license is over, and thats not even hard unless your a stoner lol.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah I've kept quiet about it because I've been giving the benefit of the doubt. But it's been almost as long for my Order as well. Emailed twice with no response now.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 11, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah I've kept quiet about it because I've been giving the benefit of the doubt. But it's been almost as long for my Order as well. Emailed twice with no response now.


You try him on Instagram lol. I have never gotten a personal reply from them when I email a question, just stock list. Buy he has asnwered my ?'s on there
Man, when is ngr gonna get bodhi...


----------



## Serial_Stoner415 (Aug 11, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> oh man... I have run the doubledream just once (and thank god it cloned off the flowering mom)... and it was on a "clone-hunt" which means I flowered it like 10 days after getting it, and that damn girl flowered super thick and dense, allllll the way down to the soil, I literally had to cut some nugs off the stem to be able to harvest it, not joking.
> but yea, I got the SC blue dream too, but to be honest, and this is coming from a guy that has run the blue dream for probably close to a decade if not longer, and that doubledream.... is a better strain... BUT the DD is waaaaaay more prone to powder mold.
> the bluedream I have NEVER seen any mold on it at all.
> so I will keep both, the BD is probably the best strain ever for outside... literally.
> ...


Yes sir that double dream is a hearty vigorous forgiving plant. I wish I would have cloned it but Harborside seems to be staying plugged with the dd. I vegged for 28 days and flowered to day 65. Be it this is my first grow I don't have anything to compare too but others pics. So here's some pics of double dream keep in mind this is my first grow.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 11, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> You try him on Instagram lol. I have never gotten a personal reply from them when I email a question, just stock list. Buy he has asnwered my ?'s on there
> Man, when is ngr gonna get bodhi...


I saw NGR hitting Bodhi up on Instagram saying he'd love to carry his seeds. That would be great!




Serial_Stoner415 said:


> Yes sir that double dream is a hearty vigorous forgiving plant. I wish I would have cloned it but Harborside seems to be staying plugged with the dd. I vegged for 28 days and flowered to day 65. Be it this is my first grow I don't have anything to compare too but others pics. So here's some pics of double dream keep in mind this is my first grow.


Great job bro! You killed it, especially if that is your first grow ever. Got some green thumbs on ya!


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 11, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I saw NGR hitting Bodhi up on Instagram saying he'd love to carry his seeds. That would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be cool, if that was indeed bodhi... have heard that account is a fake and that bodhi isnt on ig yet. the internet being full of imposters like it is I dont doubt it tho, who wouldnt want to be bodhi lol.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> That would be cool, if that was indeed bodhi... have heard that account is a fake and that bodhi isnt on ig yet. the internet being full of imposters like it is I dont doubt it tho, who wouldnt want to be bodhi lol.


thedankteam.com is NGR


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 11, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> You try him on Instagram lol. I have never gotten a personal reply from them when I email a question, just stock list. Buy he has asnwered my ?'s on there
> Man, when is ngr gonna get bodhi...


No I haven't made an ig yet. Really really don't want to. I can't stand social media


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 11, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> No I haven't made an ig yet. Really really don't want to. I can't stand social media


I can sympathize with that, there is a reason I dont have fb.



skunkwreck said:


> thedankteam.com is NGR


I know that bro, I mean bodhi's ig profile is a fake. Atleast that appears to be the case because there is one guy saying its real abd like 5 people saying he isnt on there.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 11, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I can sympathize with that, there is a reason I dont have fb.
> 
> same here. But unfortunately it looks like ig may be a necessary evil these days. I browsed it one time and was so completely turned off by 20 year old kids on their 2nd grow thinking they're gods gift.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh ya, those are hard to wade through and all the closet grow seed companies lol. Sourpatchseedbank posted this pic not long ago, I thought it was funny but not everyine saw the humor lol.
 

once you find a good group of people to follow on there it becomes a little more bearable.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I can sympathize with that, there is a reason I dont have fb.
> 
> 
> I know that bro, I mean bodhi's ig profile is a fake. Atleast that appears to be the case because there is one guy saying its real abd like 5 people saying he isnt on there.


Ok bro I don't FB or IG so I probably miss out on a lot of stuff...shyt I do good to RIU lmao


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Oh ya, those are hard to wade through and all the closet grow seed companies lol. Sourpatchseedbank posted this pic not long ago, I thought it was funny but not everyine saw the humor lol.
> View attachment 3477189
> 
> once you find a good group of people to follow on there it becomes a little more bearable.


LMFAO if the truth was ever told there it is !!!!
May I steal that pic ?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 11, 2015)

Serial_Stoner415 said:


> Yes sir that double dream is a hearty vigorous forgiving plant. I wish I would have cloned it but Harborside seems to be staying plugged with the dd. I vegged for 28 days and flowered to day 65. Be it this is my first grow I don't have anything to compare too but others pics. So here's some pics of double dream keep in mind this is my first grow.


Nice job on those ladies man, nice!
And don't sweat it, i'm keeping my DD, like I said, i'm gonna cross her with some Bodhi stuff, and see if I get lucky..
I will tell you one thing, my first harvest? Grown at 12yrs old, with a shitty florescent light and harvested a month early and dried (burned) in an oven?
Damn brother you kicked my ass alllllll day on your first harvest. I didn't see results like yours until I was probably 16 or 17 yrs old. Like 5 or 6 harvests in
That's when I got my non-remote 400w MH shop light.... got some nuggety-goodness with that monster... thing weighed like 60 or 70 lbs or so...


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 11, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> LMFAO if the truth was ever told there it is !!!!
> May I steal that pic ?


Go for it homie, dude creeps me the fuck out lol.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 11, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Oh ya, those are hard to wade through and all the closet grow seed companies lol. Sourpatchseedbank posted this pic not long ago, I thought it was funny but not everyine saw the humor lol.
> View attachment 3477189
> 
> once you find a good group of people to follow on there it becomes a little more bearable.



hahah shit's too funny! That's forums too, not just IG.


----------



## Serial_Stoner415 (Aug 11, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I saw NGR hitting Bodhi up on Instagram saying he'd love to carry his seeds. That would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro I appreciate that!


----------



## Serial_Stoner415 (Aug 11, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Nice job on those ladies man, nice!
> And don't sweat it, i'm keeping my DD, like I said, i'm gonna cross her with some Bodhi stuff, and see if I get lucky..
> I will tell you one thing, my first harvest? Grown at 12yrs old, with a shitty florescent light and harvested a month early and dried (burned) in an oven?
> Damn brother you kicked my ass alllllll day on your first harvest. I didn't see results like yours until I was probably 16 or 17 yrs old. Like 5 or 6 harvests in
> That's when I got my non-remote 400w MH shop light.... got some nuggety-goodness with that monster... thing weighed like 60 or 70 lbs or so...


Alright cool that's good to know....when I'm ready for some more dd I'll be sure to find you. You can't really compare the first grow of a twelve year old to that of a 35 year old lol, but none the less I appreciate the praise bro! Thanks dude!


----------



## hayrolld (Aug 11, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> That would be cool, if that was indeed bodhi... have heard that account is a fake and that bodhi isnt on ig yet. the internet being full of imposters like it is I dont doubt it tho, who wouldnt want to be bodhi lol.


Bodhi himself said it is not his instagram on icmag, and that he does not use any social media. I don't think he really pops up anywhere besides breedbay lately.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 11, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> Bodhi himself said it is not his instagram on icmag, and that he does not use any social media. I don't think he really pops up anywhere besides breedbay lately.


Yea Breedbay is the only place he shows up really anymore. When he emailed me thanking for the Chem 3 x88g13/hp report he said he really took on too much this season but he's making it work. Said the Mrs does a lot of the computer stuff for him now since he's making all the great lines. Def doesn't do social media so that ain't him.

Been saying NGR should have Bodhi seeds but I think since he does so much business with GLG that he prolly wouldn't give stock to the competition right in their backyard. I'm pretty sure that's why cus ever since I found GLG last year they have had Bodhi stock and I'm sure they had it longer than that so has to be the reason. Would love it tho if NGR got Bodhi gear but I think GLG does just fine plus they stay stocked with all the new gear so I can deal with them just fine


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea Breedbay is the only place he shows up really anymore. When he emailed me thanking for the Chem 3 x88g13/hp report he said he really took on too much this season but he's making it work. Said the Mrs does a lot of the computer stuff for him now since he's making all the great lines. Def doesn't do social media so that ain't him.
> 
> Been saying NGR should have Bodhi seeds but I think since he does so much business with GLG that he prolly wouldn't give stock to the competition right in their backyard. I'm pretty sure that's why cus ever since I found GLG last year they have had Bodhi stock and I'm sure they had it longer than that so has to be the reason. Would love it tho if NGR got Bodhi gear but I think GLG does just fine plus they stay stocked with all the new gear so I can deal with them just fine


Does GLG ship to non med states ?


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 11, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Does GLG ship to non med states ?


Yup, just need to send a pic of your id with your money on your first order. You can redact any info except age and name, I blacked out most my info.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Yup, just need to send a pic of your id with your money on your first order. You can redact any info except age and name, I blacked out most my info.


I tried but it keeps saying I need mmj card #


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 11, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I tried but it keeps saying I need mmj card #


I literally entered the # 1 lol. I made an accoubt asked me the same thing, typed 1 and it let me know the admin would need to confirm your account. A little later I had this message in my profile's inbox 
Could you please send me proof of shr or a copy medical cannibas card and your account will automatically be activated
Thanks admin


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I literally entered the # 1 lol. I made an accoubt asked me the same thing, typed 1 and it let me know the admin would need to confirm your account. A little later I had this message in my profile's inbox
> Could you please send me proof of shr or a copy medical cannibas card and your account will automatically be activated
> Thanks admin


I guess I need to check my profile lol thanks man


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 11, 2015)

Here's a couple of pics of the A11g 6 females from seed, all around three weeks of flower.She was slow to sex,but coming along now..


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 11, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Here's a couple of pics of the A11g 6 females from seed, all around three weeks of flower.She was slow to sex,but coming along now..View attachment 3477455View attachment 3477456 View attachment 3477457 View attachment 3477458


Looks great bro. Very sativa dom and a fast flowering one at that. Cant be beat. I think they took long to show sex cus fo it being sativa dom. They look great and cant wait to see how they looked when finished


----------



## ryanme123 (Aug 12, 2015)

Any news on any drops from the man?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 12, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Here's a couple of pics of the A11g 6 females from seed, all around three weeks of flower.She was slow to sex,but coming along now..View attachment 3477455View attachment 3477456 View attachment 3477457 View attachment 3477458



Dam i ran 20 of the originals and 10 of the 2nd release and nothing with sativa dom leaves


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 12, 2015)

I was surprised at the NLD tendency of these plants,I believe it was f4 open pollination,all 6 are very uniform in their growth and structure.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 12, 2015)

I wish I could order from GLG. The whole medical ruse is ridiculous. All cannabis use is medicinal. I need permission all of a sudden?


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 12, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I wish I could order from GLG. The whole medical ruse is ridiculous. All cannabis use is medicinal. I need permission all of a sudden?


It's silly to require people to be government approved medical users when the government has been the one subjecting medical users to pharmaceutical torture and rejecting medical cannabis.

I understand the "why", they want to protect themselves. I just don't think it will do them any good and negatively effects medical users that don't want to be put on watch lists.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Aug 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Got my testers in today and I got Katsu Bubba x 88g13/hp and ATF x a11g f3. Just soaked 5 of each very excited about them. Gotta uppot the Sweet Skunks x 88g13/hp as they are big eaters and are starting to leach N from leaves. All seedlings will get uppotted tonight. Will try to get some pics


 i would give anything for some of those a11gxatfs man been wanting to grow both lines for a long time and always miss out both together sounds amazing man. If you f2 em or anything let me know i will trade pretty much anything i have for some lol.


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 12, 2015)

The payment transaction is so much smoother with NGR and GLG compared to SVoC. The people saying they aren't getting what they asked for despite being listed every month kept me from sending SVoC any money. Too much faith involved with ordering from them for my taste.


----------



## pnwmystery (Aug 12, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I wish I could order from GLG. The whole medical ruse is ridiculous. All cannabis use is medicinal. I need permission all of a sudden?


I thought you didn't actually need one? Just to be over 21? Someone - I forgot whether or not it was BB or here - said that they put in #1 for their rec card and got their account still approved.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 12, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I thought you didn't actually need one? Just to be over 21? Someone - I forgot whether or not it was BB or here - said that they put in #1 for their rec card and got their account still approved.


Twas me


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 12, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Twas me


So just to be clear. You do *not* need a medical card, correct? Thye just want to verify that you're 21+, and a drivers license will do?

Also, do you know if they ship to Canada, or only within the US?


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 12, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> So just to be clear. You do *not* need a medical card, correct? Thye just want to verify that you're 21+, and a drivers license will do?
> 
> Also, do you know if they ship to Canada, or only within the US?


Correct, drivers license will do. You can even black out everything but your name and DOB.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 12, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> So just to be clear. You do *not* need a medical card, correct? Thye just want to verify that you're 21+, and a drivers license will do?
> 
> Also, do you know if they ship to Canada, or only within the US?


Yessir, your second question I am not sure about.


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 12, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> i would give anything for some of those a11gxatfs man been wanting to grow both lines for a long time and always miss out both together sounds amazing man. If you f2 em or anything let me know i will trade pretty much anything i have for some lol.


James I guess this means you have to make d2's now for everyone. It is your duty lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 12, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> So just to be clear. You do *not* need a medical card, correct? Thye just want to verify that you're 21+, and a drivers license will do?
> 
> Also, do you know if they ship to Canada, or only within the US?


Yes there's no need for medical card for GLG and I believe they ship everywhere. When you look at the seller of the listing on there its says under it worldwide so I believe so but I'll ask to find out if somebody hasn't done it already.



joeypotseed said:


> James I guess this means you have to make d2's now for everyone. It is your duty lol


Bro I will gladly make plenty f2s of both of the new testers I have. Anybody that wants some is welcome so don't worry @cripplecreek77 I got you bro and you wont have to give up everything for them


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes there's no need for medical card for GLG and I believe they ship everywhere. When you look at the seller of the listing on there its says under it worldwide so I believe so but I'll ask to find out if somebody hasn't done it already.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro I will gladly make plenty f2s of both of the new testers I have. Anybody that wants some is welcome so don't worry @cripplecreek77 I got you bro and you wont have to give up everything for them


They emailed me wanting proof of age and name , my dumb ass took a pic of my id and emailed it back and said "will this work ?" 
Haven't heard back yet lol


----------



## pnwmystery (Aug 12, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> They emailed me wanting proof of age and name , my dumb ass took a pic of my id and emailed it back and said "will this work ?"
> Haven't heard back yet lol


I didn't hear back either, just sent it in and later that day when I looked up 'Members Area' I saw that there were new tags like 'Active' 'Buyer' etc..


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 12, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> They emailed me wanting proof of age and name , my dumb ass took a pic of my id and emailed it back and said "will this work ?"
> Haven't heard back yet lol


Lol you should've just mad an order and sent the copy in with the money lol. Well when I made my account it started right up but I got the email asking for proof after I ordered and sent it once they asked don't know if accounts is approved before hand now but soon as I signed up I was able to order just sent proof later after they asked. It may work if not just send it to the address


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 12, 2015)

GLG will have a booth at the cannabis cup in Michigan on the 22-23 for anyone going that's interested in picking up some B gear and doesn't want to send their ID in to them.


----------



## Scotch089 (Aug 12, 2015)

Sorry but what is glg? I've been following this talk but didn't care for the idea of id's fill the Michigan thing came up


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 12, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> Sorry but what is glg? I've been following this talk but didn't care for the idea of id's fill the Michigan thing came up


Great Lakes Genetics


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 12, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> Sorry but what is glg? I've been following this talk but didn't care for the idea of id's fill the Michigan thing came up


^what skunk said^

Michigan based seed bank operated by Mota Rebel. Buy 2 Bodhi packs get one free. $140 for 3 packs of B gear is a steal of a deal IMO!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 12, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> GLG will have a booth at the cannabis cup in Michigan on the 22-23 for anyone going that's interested in picking up some B gear and doesn't want to send their ID in to them.


Yea they sure will and will have GG#4 cuts too if anybody wants them. They supposed to have the parking lot too wish I could go damn uggghhh


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 12, 2015)

be cool if sannie & b-man made a connex like mota/sannie.

140$ @ 3 packs of b-man is a steal.
especially if you like cracking beans yes sir.
30 from bodhi is sure fire 1 REAL nice mom.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 12, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> ^what skunk said^
> 
> Michigan based seed bank operated by Mota Rebel. Buy 2 Bodhi packs get one free. $140 for 3 packs of B gear is a steal of a deal IMO!


Damn sure is a steal and you get to pick the freebie you want too and its a full pack so cant it nowhere else as good this


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 12, 2015)

im addicted to more bman.
ever since i got that SSDD cut.

so stoked (in my mind) to have something to help me sleep.
anything beats bennedryl (spl) every night. im @ like 15 to 18 hrs a week w/o some kind of pill.
melatonin. shit does nothing. 

killer sleepy smoke, thats why im into afkansastan too.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 12, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> im addicted to more bman.
> ever since i got that SSDD cut.
> 
> so stoked (in my mind) to have something to help me sleep.
> ...


The same reason I've been looking for a knockout strain too. Getting the same amount of sleep too and it sucks but cant do shit about it. Most of the stuff I've been growing can put you to sleep but its not something that puts you to sleep and keeps you there. Hopefully the Katsu Bubba x 88g13/hp will do it for me. I love Bubba and that's one that really helps me sleep plus flavor and terps is very good. I'm a Bodhi freak too now even tho I've only grow the test cross I have SSDD, Space Cake, Lucky Charms, Appy Thunderfuck, plus the Sweet Skunk & Bubba x 88g13/hp, ATF x a11g f3. Also have some small beans 1 or 2 of Blood Orange, Blueberry Hill, Prayer Tower, Buddas Hand plus a couple crosses made by someone here with a Solos Stash male so I'm Bodhi up 

Forgot about some crosses I was gifted by anther Bodhi lover Big Sur Holy Weed and Snow Leopard x Rogan gonna take forever to get through these but I will gonna start popping beans every month again


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Aug 13, 2015)

James Your my hero bro and as soon as i get the chance you have some tigers milk f2 and some (napalm og x stardawg)x tigers milk f2 and anything else that gets made coming your way. I wish i lived somewhere legal and didn't have to take breakes between grows sometimes or had some i could trust who didn't mind running them for f2s so i could get them done faster. I really wanna f2 the (goji og x jack herrer) x oggth#1 i posted pics of cuz i loved growing and smoking it and only have like 6 seeds left after losing them to critters in the outdoor debacle this year. Best wishes to all here.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol you should've just mad an order and sent the copy in with the money lol. Well when I made my account it started right up but I got the email asking for proof after I ordered and sent it once they asked don't know if accounts is approved before hand now but soon as I signed up I was able to order just sent proof later after they asked. It may work if not just send it to the address


GLG hit me back and said "thanks your good " lol


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 13, 2015)

so, i'm seeing this new girl, and she buys her herb at the clubs, so I go with her yesterday, and lo and behold... they got the SSDD back in AND the goji...
so I wasn't supposed to get any damn seeds anyways... already have the pink lotus, blue tara, and half of both of the TERv2 and the pineapple hashplant.
BUT couldn't resist...


ANNND they had bodhi clones too 
oh yesir...
I got me a mountain temple clone too.
Kindpeoples collective in santa cruz.
Gotta give them props on not only having Bodhi seeds, but clones, as well as flowers.
I got a gram of the lucky charms, and ancient og (pretty sure that's Bodhi too, but not sure)
Anyways, both were excellent smokes, and the ancient og was remarkably good, like I-want-this-strain good.
anyways, just thought i'd share with you fellow seed hoarding addicts...
we should get an anonymous club for people that buy waaaaay more seeds and strains than they can possibly use..
shit I should add the seed collection to my will cuz god knows they'll outlast me.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 13, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> im addicted to more bman.
> ever since i got that SSDD cut.
> 
> so stoked (in my mind) to have something to help me sleep.
> ...


I know this is Bodhi but man if I can help someone with these problems so be it. It's torture and pure suffering, being tired but unable to sleep for months and years on end. Next Generation Romulan Diesel was a knockout smoke for me. I remember commonly going down for a nap involuntarily mid day when I was puffin on that. Wish I had a Bodhi recommendation for ya. I've had sleeping problems my whole life, ever since a child into my adulthood and up until recently. Falling asleep, staying asleep. It just wasn't happening. It was rare for me to be able to fall asleep before 4-5 am, often not until closer to noon or in the PM. Some days zero sleep. And then staying asleep was a whole other battle. As you probably know this poses a serious problem in ones life. Affecting school life, work life as an adult, family life and relationships. It's torture.

I've been on a good schedule which correlates with the sun for a little over a year now, maybe even 2. Full melts from morning to bedtime may be a contributing factor.  Also healing my digestive seems to have played a role. I feel pretty human and not like a vampire for the first time, but at the same time I miss my alone time. Peace and quiet while the rest of the world is asleep.  





also a side note- I believe it was either calicat or undercovergrow who mentioned that we all have a different brain/body chemistry and may experience the effects of strains differently than each other. That really clicked with me and made sense. I'll never forget it. So what gives one person the munchies or makes them fall asleep may not have quite the same effect on another person. Either way I hope this helps, might want to give the Romulan Diesel a try.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 13, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> so, i'm seeing this new girl, and she buys her herb at the clubs, so I go with her yesterday, and lo and behold... they got the SSDD back in AND the goji...
> so I wasn't supposed to get any damn seeds anyways... already have the pink lotus, blue tara, and half of both of the TERv2 and the pineapple hashplant.
> BUT couldn't resist...
> View attachment 3478386
> ...


Nice score! SSDD and Gogi are both excellent imo.

So that cute blonde that you posted a picture of a while back is no longer Mrs Grease Monkey-Man??


----------



## calicat (Aug 13, 2015)

akhlll
[QUOTE="greasemonkeymann said:


> so, i'm seeing this new girl, and she buys her herb at the clubs, so I go with her yesterday, and lo and behold... they got the SSDD back in AND the goji...
> so I wasn't supposed to get any damn seeds anyways... already have the pink lotus, blue tara, and half of both of the TERv2 and the pineapple hashplant.
> BUT couldn't resist...
> View attachment 3478386
> ...


Perhaps concerning coming from B about LC and AOG. But I know for a fact several of my cannacomrades make donations there and at SCMN. Great score best of luck.


----------



## calicat (Aug 13, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I know this is Bodhi but man if I can help someone with these problems so be it. It's torture and pure suffering, being tired but unable to sleep for months and years on end. Next Generation Romulan Diesel was a knockout smoke for me. I remember commonly going down for a nap involuntarily mid day when I was puffin on that. Wish I had a Bodhi recommendation for ya. I've had sleeping problems my whole life, ever since a child into my adulthood and up until recently. Falling asleep, staying asleep. It just wasn't happening. It was rare for me to be able to fall asleep before 4-5 am, often not until closer to noon or in the PM. Some days zero sleep. And then staying asleep was a whole other battle. As you probably know this poses a serious problem in ones life. Affecting school life, work life as an adult, family life and relationships. It's torture.
> 
> I've been on a good schedule which correlates with the sun for a little over a year now, maybe even 2. Full melts from morning to bedtime may be a contributing factor.  Also healing my digestive seems to have played a role. I feel pretty human and not like a vampire for the first time, but at the same time I miss my alone time. Peace and quiet while the rest of the world is asleep.
> 
> ...


Other alternatives to insomnia via homeopathic route ( just some I have used before). 1) Camomile tea http://www.homeremediesweb.com/chamomile_health_benefits.php ; great in colicky children 2) Valerian root ( hope they got better because its nasty lol ) 3) read or watch the most boring material 4) keep a journal sometimes fleeting thoughts plague all our minds and if you write them down then a sense of closure occurs.

Bodhi ware suggestions. G-13HP male on broad leaf dominant cuts. I.e. Kudra, Sensi Star, 86UWHP, Woody's cut of GDP, Afghan Bombay Kush ( no grogginess most others mentioned has accompanied grogginess ), Purple Urkle, Purple Kush sr71 cut, So. Cal Master Kush. etc.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice score! SSDD and Gogi are both excellent imo.
> 
> So that cute blonde that you posted a picture of a while back is no longer Mrs Grease Monkey-Man??


Ahh funny you mentioned her... we are sorta fighting a lot..
you know the routine.
breakup, get back together, breakup, get back together...
So this girl is more of a project so to speak..
Anyways... I have made myself a free agent in that regard.
haven't given up on her yet, but i'm not going to tie myself up either...


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 13, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Ahh funny you mentioned her... we are sorta fighting a lot..
> you know the routine.
> breakup, get back together, breakup, get back together...
> So this girl is more of a project so to speak..
> ...


Yeesh I think I almsot prefer a clean break. "I hate your fucking guts and never wanna see you again" always gives good closure lol.
Hope it works out for you, worst case scenario you got sone danj ass beans you grabbed.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 13, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeesh I think I almsot prefer a clean break. "I hate your fucking guts and never wanna see you again" always gives good closure lol.


yeaaa... problem is I *like her*.
On a serious note she is bipolar, manic depressive.. so it's not a black and white type of thing.
she gets her moods, and she disappears.
I've seen it too often..
curls up in a tiny ball and cries for no reason, it's heartbreaking really.
but at the same time it's a miserable existence for me too, as selfish as that sounds.
Hence the, on again, off again.
believe me, i'm like you, much easier to break it off cleanly.
but she's an odd girl..


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 13, 2015)

my bad on the personal post on this thread..
But I appreciate the support fellas.
Back on topic (since I derailed us)
I heard that the ancient og is lost due the 72 Iranian being lost, that's correct?
Any of you lovely gentlemen/women have any f2s for trade?


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 13, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> my bad on the personal post on this thread..
> But I appreciate the support fellas.
> Back on topic (since I derailed us)
> I heard that the ancient og is lost due the 72 Iranian being lost, that's correct?
> Any of you lovely gentlemen/women have any f2s for trade?


Should try to get In touch with the long lost soul of @TonightYou . I kniw he was growing them a while ago and I believe he may have f2'd them


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 13, 2015)

Seems like everyone is loosing their parent plants....seems like a conspiracy to me lol trying to make the next "clone only " strains.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 13, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> so, i'm seeing this new girl, and she buys her herb at the clubs, so I go with her yesterday, and lo and behold... they got the SSDD back in AND the goji...
> so I wasn't supposed to get any damn seeds anyways... already have the pink lotus, blue tara, and half of both of the TERv2 and the pineapple hashplant.
> BUT couldn't resist...
> View attachment 3478386
> ...


Last month when I was driving back up the coast I stopped in kind peoples on a whim. I got confused and meant to stop in "mountain naturals" to get some bodhi cuts/seeds (i was very high and was sure I was at the right one).

If you are in the area or on a trip like me I highly recommend this place. One of the nicest/cleanest/friendliest dispensaries I've seen.

I got clones of Love Dawg and Polar Dawg (House of funk- Chem3 x Snow Lotus) They are big now and will be flowered in a few days. 

Edit: A giant thanks to my wife and dogs whom waited patiently for about an hour in the hot ass parking lot while i got verified/got clones/waited forever and ever for dude to try to locate the last pack of "big sur holy weed" (which was in fact never located. boo)


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 13, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Should try to get In touch with the long lost soul of @TonightYou . I kniw he was growing them a while ago and I believe he may have f2'd them


So true, haven't heard from him in a bit.
Wonder if he has some leftover...


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 13, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> James Your my hero bro and as soon as i get the chance you have some tigers milk f2 and some (napalm og x stardawg)x tigers milk f2 and anything else that gets made coming your way. I wish i lived somewhere legal and didn't have to take breakes between grows sometimes or had some i could trust who didn't mind running them for f2s so i could get them done faster. I really wanna f2 the (goji og x jack herrer) x oggth#1 i posted pics of cuz i loved growing and smoking it and only have like 6 seeds left after losing them to critters in the outdoor debacle this year. Best wishes to all here.


Fasho bro and you just made my day cus I've been wanting those Tiger Milk forever lol. Same goes for you bro whatever I have is yours too. All those crosses sound great I know the feeling of wanting people in your area you can trust. I was wanting the same and I've found three good members here who are close to me so I will be connecting with them on personal level soon and pass some of my stuff off so it wont get lost. Keep looking and searching you never know where people are from on here. I put lil hint nickname for the city I live in and it has helped me know members in my area. Save those GTH cross for when you can devote time to them since you have only 6 beans


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Fasho bro and you just made my day cus I've been wanting those Tiger Milk forever lol. Same goes for you bro whatever I have is yours too. All those crosses sound great I know the feeling of wanting people in your area you can trust. I was wanting the same and I've found three good members here who are close to me so I will be connecting with them on personal level soon and pass some of my stuff off so it wont get lost. Keep looking and searching you never know where people are from on here. I put lil hint nickname for the city I live in and it has helped me know members in my area. Save those GTH cross for when you can devote time to them since you have only 6 beans


Yeah I read that hint for a year before actually asking you if that's where you were located lol


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 13, 2015)

i have some afgooy x rommy , rommy d x strawbry d ...from classic seeds.

love romulan. definitely try your suggestion. had the cut. lost it. was sad. massive yield of dank nugz. joe cut. sexy girl she was.

actually, in the immediate crack pile i got romulan x vortex (made by wheezer) going down next.

yes. no sleep is torture. i had to take a whole bennadryl last night, but i cant be crazy from no sleep.

hash does wonders. i can get some zzzzz after indulging on some bubble.

for sure.

*

i know somebody can help :

what can i grab at home store for a scrog? that i can take home on bike?
we city living.

lattice? can you buy that in pieces?
is that plastic leaf holding fence stuff good?
im going over whats in the isles & trying to think ahead.

any suggestions? trying for individual pieces 20x30 ishy. 20x20. im not picky.
im on a mission tomorrow.
good to know before i go.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 13, 2015)

I've been meaning to ask around for a romulan cut. Something I'd really like to try. I imagine someone has it locally.


professor KIND said:


> i have some afgooy x rommy , rommy d x strawbry d ...from classic seeds.
> 
> love romulan. definitely try your suggestion. had the cut. lost it. was sad. massive yield of dank nugz. joe cut. sexy girl she was.
> 
> ...


Youtube brother. There's great videos for tying net. Great skill to have too. Zombie apocalypse comes maybe building a net keeps you alive 






She's a little dull but her technique and explanation is probably the most thorough out of the videos I've watched.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 13, 2015)

^ great dude that vid is perfect.
shudda thought youtube for that, i did for the chimney liner i did.

ever since i separated my veg & flower holy shit.... summer & 76 to 79* at night no air con !

wtf.... im back running month and a half early.
nitty gritty city baby. and NO this dank never hits the streets in that type of way.
i dont participate in that shit im a cultured & civilized grower of kind nugz ... like u guys 

BUT dont mean we dont love our bennies & myco & bat poop around all this concrete.
keep them plants green. goes great with nutes. and gives life to lifeless coco.
like to play with grow kashi but meh another day.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Aug 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Fasho bro and you just made my day cus I've been wanting those Tiger Milk forever lol. Same goes for you bro whatever I have is yours too. All those crosses sound great I know the feeling of wanting people in your area you can trust. I was wanting the same and I've found three good members here who are close to me so I will be connecting with them on personal level soon and pass some of my stuff off so it wont get lost. Keep looking and searching you never know where people are from on here. I put lil hint nickname for the city I live in and it has helped me know members in my area. Save those GTH cross for when you can devote time to them since you have only 6 beans


Tell you what man since you put it like that you dont have to wait for the f2s. Rest of my pack is urs bro if u want and when you run them if you're able to f2 thats cool but if not no hard feelings. I know you will enjoy them and thats what they're here for. Let me know if you want em and we can hook it up.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 13, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I've been meaning to ask around for a romulan cut. Something I'd really like to try. I imagine someone has it locally.
> 
> Youtube brother. There's great videos for tying net. Great skill to have too. Zombie apocalypse comes maybe building a net keeps you alive
> 
> ...


hahahahha.... what a bore.
she'd put me to sleep EVERY night.
bet she wears the least most sexy PJs on the planet.

can you think of anything durable. i could cut even.
was thinking about a more rigid system.

still gonna play with that idea to make 4x4 trellises.
im not shy about saving some $.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 13, 2015)

that stainless fabric cloth shit.

does that have large hole version?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 13, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> hahahahha.... what a bore.
> she'd put me to sleep EVERY night.
> bet she wears the least most sexy PJs on the planet.
> 
> ...


For something more rigid: I've used the plastic green chicken wire stuff. It was perfect except the holes were like 1.5" x 1.5", so I took scissors and snipped out the middle cross pieces of each hole. Ended up with 4"x4" whole and the material was very rigid/durable.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 13, 2015)

that's what i want. sounds perfekt.
im about tying things down and being about to move the container with the grid.

home store yes?
how big is the roll?

can i bike it home?

cost?

i hate the home store. its like a place i love to go.
that sucks $$$ from my pocket.

on lab missions its in/out.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 13, 2015)

This stuff. It was pretty quick to cut the middle parts out. Worked great.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 13, 2015)

last time i went its 4 miles each way... but the both stores (lowes & hd) are right there.

neither had a true 4" or 6" y duct fitting.
had to order one today on flee bay.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 13, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3478631
> This stuff. It was pretty quick to cut the middle parts out. Worked great.


few ?s please right above ur post & im set. thanks bro zmuda!! thanks mr head !

love that. its perfect.
and ill make boring lady's nets for the colas.

my lab is never getting another unknown. straight same 5 or 6 strains for the clients. i got tents for play. rocking a total of 6 as of today.

i already know the stretch etc. on all client flowers. nets will come in handy.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 13, 2015)

got 14 sky lotus rooting right now. so they need boring lady's nets.
let's keep b-man's thread proper !

my people LOVE the sky lotus.
it's gone in 60 seconds every gram.

after 4th gen in on the clones... i kept a mother.
she's throwing no nanners any more.
stoked. its true bodhi dank.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 13, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> that's what i want. sounds perfekt.
> im about tying things down and being about to move the container with the grid.
> 
> home store yes?
> ...


Man I hear you! I love just wandering around the homestore looking at everything. Always ended up spending at least a hundred bucks!

Definitely at the home store. They have varying size rolls if I remember correctly. Could definitely be biked home as it's very lightweight. Cheap too. On the outer edges I wove long bamboo stakes in and out of the holes then tied them on with twist ties.It gave a nice added rigidity all the way around the perimeters.

One run I cut them into 2' x 2' squares and using bamboo stakes made each plant an "individual scrog" if that makes sense. That way they were "scrogged but copletely moveable. Worked well. Pain in the ass but great yields.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 13, 2015)

i just got a boner !!!!
thanks bro.

yes ! thats the idea. 

"One run I cut them into 2' x 2' squares and using bamboo stakes made each plant an "individual scrog" if that makes sense. That way they were "scrogged but copletely moveable. Worked well. Pain in the ass but great yields"

i always run one mh so rotating plants is important to me.

must say all you regular dudes (from clankie to gen to stow to urbmon to etc etc) guys are the shizzz !


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 13, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> im addicted to more bman.
> ever since i got that SSDD cut.
> 
> so stoked (in my mind) to have something to help me sleep.
> ...


SSDD at 10 weeks is perfect. The high is so pleasant. You don't want to go to sleep and miss out on the blissful buzz, but you have no choice. You will succumb to sleep....


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> SSDD at 10 weeks is perfect. The high is so pleasant. You don't want to go to sleep and miss out on the blissful buzz, but you have no choice. You will succumb to sleep....


Sounds like I have the perfect sleep strain right in my vault just sitting smdh lol. I should know better since have the regulars in here grow it. Some of those will be going down very soon.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm baaaaaack.. Dropping the testers I got from B man before I had to shut down the show.. SSH x 88G13HP. Damn it feels good to be a gangs-I mean grower!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> SSDD at 10 weeks is perfect. The high is so pleasant. You don't want to go to sleep and miss out on the blissful buzz, but you have no choice. You will succumb to sleep....


Exactly my thought process as I smoke it before bed every night. Haha. Not going to be very funny when I run out.. in like two days


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I'm baaaaaack.. Damn it feels good to be a gangs-I mean grower!


Welcome back from exile, Big Al.



Al Yamoni said:


> Exactly my thought process as I smoke it before bed every night. Haha. Not going to be very funny when I run out.. in like two days


FWIW - Red Eye Genetics Lake of Fire is like Ny-tol.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 14, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> ...
> also a side note- I believe it was either calicat or undercovergrow who mentioned that we all have a different brain/body chemistry and may experience the effects of strains differently than each other. That really clicked with me and made sense. I'll never forget it. So what gives one person the munchies or makes them fall asleep may not have quite the same effect on another person. Either way I hope this helps, might want to give the Romulan Diesel a try.


that's cool just to be included in the same sentence as information gleaned from @calicat 



st0wandgrow said:


> SSDD at 10 weeks is perfect. The high is so pleasant. You don't want to go to sleep and miss out on the blissful buzz, but you have no choice. You will succumb to sleep....


ten weeks is right on. the high is perfect then, i think. but it doesn't make me tired, it just really works for my pain throughout the day.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 14, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> that's cool just to be included in the same sentence as information gleaned from @calicat
> 
> 
> 
> ten weeks is right on. the high is perfect then, i think. but it doesn't make me tired, it just really works for my pain throughout the day.


Sounds like they may have a different pheno than you. I want that knockout pheno lol. Gotta get some of those done soon


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Sounds like they may have a different pheno than you. I want that knockout pheno lol. Gotta get some of those done soon


i'm on my 5th pack of SSDD and am glad i haven't found one that knocks me out


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 14, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Welcome back from exile, Big Al.


Thanks my brotha, it feels unreal! I'm about ready to start runnin'!


----------



## Spirallight (Aug 14, 2015)

I popped 11 mothers milk seeds from an order from the tude. I got 7 females and probably 4 different phenotypes. 2 of those phenos have started throwing nanners at week 4. I dumped those phenos which leaves me with 2 more phenos. 

Has anyone else had a big time issue with hermies from mothers milk? The plants did have a little bit of stress in veg because they grew into the lamp and burned the tops. I couldn't imagine that that would cause hermies but I suppose it could. 

I'm going to keep a real close eye on the rest of them and hope that I can find one pheno worth keeping that doesn't grow balls. 

I thought that the plants that grew hermie were going to be male. It really looked like male preflowers and then bam! Female. Kinds wondering if I got a pack that is fucked up or something. 

No other hermies in the garden so I'm kinda assuming that it's the mothers milk vs my environment.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 14, 2015)

Spirallight said:


> I popped 11 mothers milk seeds from an order from the tude. I got 7 females and probably 4 different phenotypes. 2 of those phenos have started throwing nanners at week 4. I dumped those phenos which leaves me with 2 more phenos.
> 
> Has anyone else had a big time issue with hermies from mothers milk? The plants did have a little bit of stress in veg because they grew into the lamp and burned the tops. I couldn't imagine that that would cause hermies but I suppose it could.
> 
> ...



I believe @genuity had some balls on his mothers milk plants (or I could have just imagined that)??


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 14, 2015)

@Spirallight out of all the packs of the SSDD i've run, i've had three phenos herm at the three week mark on me with them. i pluck 'em off at the 21-day mark and kept an eye on them and they didn't do it again. they were good smoke. their clones herm'd too, so i didn't keep them around, but right at day 21 i'd have to go in there... i think they share the same father, right?


----------



## Spirallight (Aug 14, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> @Spirallight out of all the packs of the SSDD i've run, i've had three phenos herm at the three week mark on me with them. i pluck 'em off at the 21-day mark and kept an eye on them and they didn't do it again. they were good smoke. their clones herm'd too, so i didn't keep them around, but right at day 21 i'd have to go in there... i think they share the same father, right?


I have no idea the lineage. Had I not been on top of it it could have messed some stuff up. I'm really hoping that one pheno doesn't show any hermie traits because I was originally hoping to keep her around for a while.


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2015)

Yup,plucked them off,and kept on growing...it was only a few.

Nothing major.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 14, 2015)

Spirallight said:


> I have no idea the lineage. Had I not been on top of it it could have messed some stuff up. I'm really hoping that one pheno doesn't show any hermie traits because I was originally hoping to keep her around for a while.


here's to that one pheno not showing anything for ya'


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2015)

Spirallight said:


> I have no idea the lineage. Had I not been on top of it it could have messed some stuff up. I'm really hoping that one pheno doesn't show any hermie traits because I was originally hoping to keep her around for a while.


im sure if you run the on you keep,she will not herm out on you at all...the more you run your keeper,the more you know what she wants.

Even with the perfect environment,the plant still has to adjust...


----------



## Spirallight (Aug 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> im sure if you run the on you keep,she will not herm out on you at all...the more you run your keeper,the more you know what she wants.
> 
> Even with the perfect environment,the plant still has to adjust...


Right on. I still was planning on dumping the two hermie phenos after the first harvest anyway as they were very very tall and wouldn't jive with the rest of the garden. It's not a big loss for me. 

Good to know I am not the only one having the issue. But one pheno was showing hermie traits all around the lower part of the plant. Not interested in keeping it even for one run because I'd probably miss a couple of sacks and it really messes with a perpetual grow.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 14, 2015)

if the nanners are on the bottom...

wax the legs on those girls.
& get some decent light into the canopy.

few gens in on the clone, if its just a small issue, i bet herms never appear.


----------



## calicat (Aug 15, 2015)

Even though JJNYC's bx2 of Tres Dawg is quite sound. The pedigree is a product of an accident/ luck however you want to interpret it. I do not care who you think you are as a breeder but if it comes from a herm then it will always have the trait. Breeding it will provide some insulation but never eliminates it completely from the gene pool. As farmers that Is the risk we all take playing with polyhybrids.


----------



## Scotch089 (Aug 15, 2015)

Guys I caved... i squeezed some nuggage tonight. At least on the indica dominant ssdd, I swear on a larfy one. But it was a straight blue skunk. Idk I'm not very good at explaining but its a soft skunk kick right at the end. But that's the thing- SOFT, it wasnt that- o shit where you feel like it hit you right on, it was full on the end, definitely lingered that dark tone of blue. 

Hated that thing in veg... already hate it's clones... but that fucker might be sticking around.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 15, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> Guys I caved... i squeezed some nuggage tonight. At least on the indica dominant ssdd, I swear on a larfy one. But it was a straight blue skunk. Idk I'm not very good at explaining but its a soft skunk kick right at the end. But that's the thing- SOFT, it wasnt that- o shit where you feel like it hit you right on, it was full on the end, definitely lingered that dark tone of blue.
> 
> Hated that thing in veg... already hate it's clones... but that fucker might be sticking around.


either (a) what are you smoking because i didn't understand a thing or (b) what am i smoking because i didn't understand a thing but something about SSDD which is what i'm smoking so...


----------



## Scotch089 (Aug 15, 2015)

Yea I'm pretty well lit



I need to go through the strain reviews on it again and see what the common phenos there ar .


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 15, 2015)

calicat said:


> Even though JJNYC's bx2 of Tres Dawg is quite sound. The pedigree is a product of an accident/ luck however you want to interpret it. I do not care who you think you are as a breeder but if it comes from a herm then it will always have the trait. Breeding it will provide some insulation but never eliminates it completely from the gene pool. As farmers that Is the risk we all take playing with polyhybrids.


Can you please elaborate...my understanding is that Tres Dawg is Chem outcrossed to an Afghani then back crossed 3 times hence the name "Tres " Dawg but I have been wrong many times before.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 15, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Can you please elaborate...my understanding is that Tres Dawg is Chem outcrossed to an Afghani then back crossed 3 times hence the name "Tres " Dawg but I have been wrong many times before.


You are correct my friend but Tres Dawg name will fool you into thinking its a bx3 and it is a bx2. Tres Dawg dad is the first bx and Tres Dawg is bx2 but the Chem in it is what he is referring to but I could be wrong too


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 15, 2015)

@skunkwreck good question for @calicat i'm wondering if that's where the herm trait is coming from in the original find of those seeds because if one bag didn't have any seeds but another had those 13 in them, doesn't that mean the original parent herm'd before the crosses were started?

i can start a new thread if needed, but since it's Bodhi: if I am on F2 with SSDD and just popped some F2s and some F1s "which way" do i go with the pollen? i mean, do i use an F2 back to an F1 for the F3 or do I use F1 pollen to an F2 female that makes the F3. thanks everyone.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 15, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> @skunkwreck good question for @calicat i'm wondering if that's where the herm trait is coming from in the original find of those seeds because if one bag didn't have any seeds but another had those 13 in them, doesn't that mean the original parent herm'd before the crosses were started?
> 
> i can start a new thread if needed, but since it's Bodhi: if I am on F2 with SSDD and just popped some F2s and some F1s "which way" do i go with the pollen? i mean, do i use an F2 back to an F1 for the F3 or do I use F1 pollen to an F2 female that makes the F3. thanks everyone.


It never crossed my mind that the original 13 could have been herms....hummmm


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You are correct my friend but Tres Dawg name will fool you into thinking its a bx3 and it is a bx2. Tres Dawg dad is the first bx and Tres Dawg is bx2 but the Chem in it is what he is referring to but I could be wrong too


Really ? It would still seem like a bx3 unless maybe you did some crossing like say a Chem #4 x Chem d bx2 ....shyt I don't know I'm just sitting here blazing trying to think lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 15, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> @skunkwreck good question for @calicat i'm wondering if that's where the herm trait is coming from in the original find of those seeds because if one bag didn't have any seeds but another had those 13 in them, doesn't that mean the original parent herm'd before the crosses were started?
> 
> i can start a new thread if needed, but since it's Bodhi: if I am on F2 with SSDD and just popped some F2s and some F1s "which way" do i go with the pollen? i mean, do i use an F2 back to an F1 for the F3 or do I use F1 pollen to an F2 female that makes the F3. thanks everyone.


See that's what I don't understand in breeding if you cross f2 male with f1 females what is it? I have seen this done with Exotic Genetics Excotic Fighter. Its a f1 female x f2 male of Starfighter. I think they are call incross or something I don't know lol. Somebody with better breeding knowledge can tell us



skunkwreck said:


> Really ? It would still seem like a bx3 unless maybe you did some crossing like say a Chem #4 x Chem d bx2 ....shyt I don't know I'm just sitting here blazing trying to think lol


Yea Tres Dawg = Chem d x Chem d x Chem d x Afhani. The first cross to Afghani is to find the dad to bx it back to. Then the first bx is Double Dawg then bx2 is Tres Dawg. Tres Dawg = Chem d x Double Dawg. Double Dawg just isn't called Chem d bx lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> See that's what I don't understand in breeding if you cross f2 male with f1 females what is it? I have seen this done with Exotic Genetics Excotic Fighter. Its a f1 female x f2 male of Starfighter. I think they are call incross or something I don't know lol. Somebody with better breeding knowledge can tell us
> 
> 
> 
> Yea Tres Dawg = Chem d x Chem d x Chem d x Afhani. The first cross to Afghani is to find the dad to bx it back to. Then the first bx is Double Dawg then bx2 is Tres Dawg. Tres Dawg = Chem d x Double Dawg. Double Dawg just isn't called Chem d bx lol


Gotcha bro...the Double Dawg part threw me...I took the DD as a bx2 .


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 15, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Gotcha bro...the Double Dawg part threw me...I took the DD as a bx2 .


That's why I said the name can fool you  if you look in the Chucker Paradise thread I posted a link of someone showing their Tres Dawg male. OMG a beast I'd let him dust every female I have lol


----------



## calicat (Aug 15, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> @skunkwreck good question for @calicat i'm wondering if that's where the herm trait is coming from in the original find of those seeds because if one bag didn't have any seeds but another had those 13 in them, doesn't that mean the original parent herm'd before the crosses were started?
> 
> i can start a new thread if needed, but since it's Bodhi: if I am on F2 with SSDD and just popped some F2s and some F1s "which way" do i go with the pollen? i mean, do i use an F2 back to an F1 for the F3 or do I use F1 pollen to an F2 female that makes the F3. thanks everyone.


Well sista UCG from all your guyz input and descriptions of the phenotypes and pictures you were showing in SSDD. My opinion was leaning to the genetic expression of the father side. The common census was that the environments you guyz were creating were sound without too many fluctuations but yet the expressions were being hypersensitive as a result yall were noticing some nanners or even full blown herms.

Lets throw in Mother's Milk because that was thrown out there too. Now the pictures I have seen from your guyz grows suggest it was a strong Tres Dawg expression and the way yall were describing the overall experience.

This is where it can get really complex though. You have to really consider the mother cut as well. Lets go back to SSDD. Original Bubba Kush no one really knows the genetics on it. People that have done small or mass s'1s from that strain have come up with some crazy expressions ..i.e Suge Nite Pure Kush, Orgnkid's sative purple expression, and Nspecta's Bomb Threat to name just a few. Then you have DJ Shorts Blue Moonshine which has its inherent flaws but gotta give it to him to try to build lines from quite finicky landraces to begin with particularly those coming from Thailand.

If that portion of the story is entirely true with no ifs ands or buts then yes you are absolutely correct UCG.

You have the best answer for that UCG because you are experiencing the SSDD line in your unique garden. My suggestion if you have the time would be to keep your F1 mother and thoroughly go through your F2 with skilled scrutiny before attempting any backcrosses or even going further down the filial generation. Your passion with SSDD will most likely result in a really unique gem that no one has ever seen in that line. The initial diversity is in your bottleneck filial generation 2. The further you go the more predictable your outcomes will be but there is a price to pay for that predictability. If you ever have watched an anime series called Full Metal Alchemist there is a saying that really sticks with you that revolves around the laws of nature. They call it equivalent exchange ( it is not an actual law of alchemy ). " In order to obtain or create something, something of equal value must be lost or destroyed." Apply that with what you are doing in your breeding practices.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 15, 2015)

calicat said:


> Well sista UCG from all your guyz input and descriptions of the phenotypes and pictures you were showing in SSDD. My opinion was leaning to the genetic expression of the father side. The common census was that the environments you guyz were creating were sound without too many fluctuations but yet the expressions were being hypersensitive as a result yall were noticing some nanners or even full blown herms.
> 
> Lets throw in Mother's Milk because that was thrown out there too. Now the pictures I have seen from your guyz grows suggest it was a strong Tres Dawg expression and the way yall were describing the overall experience.
> 
> ...


Wow !


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 15, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Wow !


ditto


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> See that's what I don't understand in breeding if you cross f2 male with f1 females what is it? I have seen this done with Exotic Genetics Excotic Fighter. Its a f1 female x f2 male of Starfighter. I think they are call incross or something I don't know lol. Somebody with better breeding knowledge can tell us
> 
> 
> 
> Yea Tres Dawg = Chem d x Chem d x Chem d x Afhani. The first cross to Afghani is to find the dad to bx it back to. Then the first bx is Double Dawg then bx2 is Tres Dawg. Tres Dawg = Chem d x Double Dawg. Double Dawg just isn't called Chem d bx lol


Lol ak you are a trip. I swaer we got the same brain or some shit cus I was contenplating the very same thing. Almost made a thread about it but figured I should just do some more reading on breeding since my knowledge on that is pretty basic. But ya what is it called when you take the desirable male from and f2 and hit it back to the f1? Bx just seems to simple/confusing of a label so I would have to agree with your ibl statement.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 15, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> @skunkwreck good question for @calicat i'm wondering if that's where the herm trait is coming from in the original find of those seeds because if one bag didn't have any seeds but another had those 13 in them, doesn't that mean the original parent herm'd before the crosses were started?
> 
> i can start a new thread if needed, but since it's Bodhi: if I am on F2 with SSDD and just popped some F2s and some F1s "which way" do i go with the pollen? i mean, do i use an F2 back to an F1 for the F3 or do I use F1 pollen to an F2 female that makes the F3. thanks everyone.


I believe the way it works for this is. You select your m+f f1's to then make f2's, then you select a m+f from you f2 seeds to make f3s otherwise you are doing what I believe @akhiymjames referred to woth the ibl.
Please someone correct me if I am wrong because at this point my knowledge of breeding is strictly book learning lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah all that confuses me too.


Plus what if the breeder had already done some kind of f2 to f1 pollination for the seeds released. Then we pop a pack and make what we think is f2's. Then what's it called?

What's a true f1 hyrbird anyways? Does it have to be from completely different genetic stock or simply to cross 2 different varieites and the offspring is always f1?


----------



## torontoke (Aug 15, 2015)

Its a fairly long read but i found this answered alot of my questions.

*What is the Difference between an F1 and a Hybrid?*
What really is an F1 cross?
Well defining the terms P1, F1, F2, homozygous, and heterogygous can be a simple task, however, applying them to applied genetics can often create confusion. Depending on your point of reference, a plant could be described as any of these terms. For our specific field of interest it's important to further define these terms to reduce confusion and protect the consumers. First I'll provide the classic scientific definition of these and other related terms and then I'll dive into each term into detail.

Heterzygous - a condition when two genes for a trait are not the same on each member of a pair of homologous chromosomes; individuals heterozygous for a trait are indicated by an "Aa" or "aA" notation and are not true breeding for that trait.(Clarke)

Homozygous - the condition existing when the genes for a trait are the same on both chromosomes of a homologous pair; individuals homozygous for a trait are indicated by "AA" or "aa" and are true breeding for that trait. (Clarke)

- Now the heterozygous and homozygous terms can be applied to one trait or a group of traits within an individual or a group of individuals. Depending on your point of reference, an individual or group can be
considered both homozygous or heterozygous. For instance, say you have two individuals that are both short (S) and have webbed leaves (W) and have the following genotypes.

#1 = SSWW
#2 = SSWw

They are both homozygous for the short trait but only individual #1 is homozygous for the webbed leaf trait. Individual #2 is heterozygous for the webbed leaf trait and would be considered a heterozygous individual. As a goup, they would be considered heterozygous in general by some and homozygous by others. It would depend on your point of reference and the overall importance you place on the webbed leaf trait. Most would consider it to be heterozygous.

For example, the blueberry cannabis strain is considered a true breeding homozygous seed line because as a whole the many offspring have a similar look and produce a similar product. However there are often subtle differences between the plants of characters such as stem colour and potency. When taking a close look at blueberry, you will find heterozygous traits, but because of the whole overall look, we still generally consider them homozygous for the purpose of breeding programs. Using dogs is another way to explain this, take a dobie for example, you cant tell the difference between dobies, but you can tell a dobie from another breed. Ya follow?

Hybrid - An individual produced by crossing two parents of different genotypes. Clarke says that a hybrid is a heterozygous individual resulting from crossing two seperate strains.

- For the purpose of seedbanks, a hybrid is in general, a cross between any two unrelated seedlines. ANY HYBRID IS heterozygous and NOT TRUE BREEDING.

F1 hybrid - is the first generation of a cross between any two unrelated seedlines in the creation of a hybrid. F1 hybrids can be uniform or variable depending on the P1 parent stock used.

F2 hybrid - is the offspring of a cross between two F1 plants (Clarke). What Clarke and other sources don't make clear is do the two F1's need to be from the same parents? By convention they don't. As well, german geneticists often describe a backcross of an F1 back to a P1 parent as a F2 cross.

- OK lets say we take blueberry and cross it with romulan (both relatively true breeding of their unique traits) to create the F1 hybrid romberry. Now lets cross the F1 romberry with a NL/Haze F1 hybrid. (Ed.note:The textbooks consider this a 'double cross'.)

Some could say this is a F1 cross of romberry and NL/Haze. Others could argue that it is a F2 cross of two F1 hybrids. Gets confusing doesn't it? Now lets cross this Romberry/NL/Haze(RNH) with a Skunk#1/NL#5 F1 hybrid to create RNHSN. Now some would argue that RNHSN is an F1 hybrid between RNH and SK/NL seedlines. Others would call it an F2.

- So what does this mean to the consumer? It means that a seed bank can call a cross whatever it wants until the industry adopts some standards. This is what this article will attempt to initiate. Clarke eludes to
standardising these definitions but never really gets around to it. Fortunately other plant breeding communities have (Colangelli, Grossnickle&Russell, Watts, &Wright) and adopting their standards
makes the most sense and offers the best protection to the seedbank consumer.

Watts defines an F1 as the heterozygous offspring between two homozygous but unrelated seedlines. This makes sense and gives the F1 generation a unique combination of traits; uniform phenotype but not true breeding. This is important in the plant breeding world. This means that when a customer buys F1 seeds that they should expect uniform results. It also means that the breeder's work is protected from being duplicated by any other means than using the original P1 (true breeding parents). [There are
exceptions to this by using techniques such as repeated backcrosses (cubing the clone).

F2 crosses are the offspring of crossing two F1 hybrids. This means that they will not be uniform nor will they breed true. However, F3, F4, F5, etc will also share these characteristics, so to simplify terminology for the seedbanks and seedbank merchants, they can all be classified as F2 seeds in general.

What does this mean for the preceeding example? Well, the blueberry, romulan, skunk#1, NL#5, and haze were all P1 true breeding seedlines or strains (another term that needs clarification). Romberry, NL/Haze, and SK/NL were all F1 hybrids. Both the Romberry/NL/Haze and the RNHSN would be F2s. Within each group the consumer can know what to expect for the price they are paying.

Few cannabis seedbanks (if any) and their breeders are following these definitions and are subsequently creating confusion within the cannabis seedbuying community. This is a change that needs to happen.

Note: this is a rough draft to be published to the internet. Hopefully in time it or something similar will be used to help establish an industry standard. Any comments and critism is welcome to aid in the production of the final draft. Small steps like this can only benefit the cannabis community over the long haul.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 15, 2015)

Great post torontoke! I gotta admit though the letter combinations used for chromosomes kind of confuse me. It's been a long time since highschool Biology. I should try to find a Biology text book from the 2nd hand stores next time I go. 



..... or I could just use Google hahahahaha


----------



## torontoke (Aug 15, 2015)

I find the better medicated i am the more i focus on it, it starts to make sense or atleast i care less lol

Its basically all that shit in school that we all said "when am i ever gonna need to know this shit" coming back to bite us all in the ass


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 15, 2015)

Hey bodhi peeps, I'd ask this in a more generalized or appropriate thread but frankly most of the ppl on riu are doinks. Almost everyone that keeps me coming back here most likely checks in on this thread so here's the deal.. Now that I'm back in action id really like to source an OGKB cookies cut. It might be laughable, but if I don't try then fuck me right? Appreciate any info ladies and gentlemen. Have a great weekend


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 15, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> ditto


What she said


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 15, 2015)

I fucking love this thread lol. So much great info comes out of here. Thanks guys!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 15, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Hey bodhi peeps, I'd ask this in a more generalized or appropriate thread but frankly most of the ppl on riu are doinks. Almost everyone that keeps me coming back here most likely checks in on this thread so here's the deal.. Now that I'm back in action id really like to source an OGKB cookies cut. It might be laughable, but if I don't try then fuck me right? Appreciate any info ladies and gentlemen. Have a great weekend


I know there's folks around here with it Al. There's also a good Clone Only thread on here with great folks in it, a few of them hold it I am sure they could at least point you in the direction of who to ask.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/clone-only-strains.845528/page-202


----------



## hayrolld (Aug 15, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Hey bodhi peeps, I'd ask this in a more generalized or appropriate thread but frankly most of the ppl on riu are doinks. Almost everyone that keeps me coming back here most likely checks in on this thread so here's the deal.. Now that I'm back in action id really like to source an OGKB cookies cut. It might be laughable, but if I don't try then fuck me right? Appreciate any info ladies and gentlemen. Have a great weekend


I'm not in a legal state, so I can't help with a cut. Dungeon Vault has a fire looking ogkb cross called Grandpas Breath (ogkb X GDP/Tahoe) that you can get at thedankteam .com Check out dungeon vault genetics on instagram for pics, it looks like a killer strain.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 15, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I know there's folks around here with it Al. There's also a good Clone Only thread on here with great folks in it, a few of them hold it I am sure they could at least point you in the direction of who to ask.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/clone-only-strains.845528/page-202





hayrolld said:


> I'm not in a legal state, so I can't help with a cut. Dungeon Vault has a fire looking ogkb cross called Grandpas Breath (ogkb X GDP/Tahoe) that you can get at thedankteam .com Check out dungeon vault genetics on instagram for pics, it looks like a killer strain.


Thanks guys, I'm going to check out both right now. Bodhi aside, this thread really is the tits.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 16, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Hey bodhi peeps, I'd ask this in a more generalized or appropriate thread but frankly most of the ppl on riu are doinks. Almost everyone that keeps me coming back here most likely checks in on this thread so here's the deal..



I share the same sentiments. I rarely post outside of the seed section, just a couple in the hash section and that's it. This forum is THE MOST HOSTILE and trollish forum environment I have ever witnessed, and I've been using forums for over a decade.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 16, 2015)

Seed section and organics best places on the site to find the good folks. LED section as well lots of good helpful folks in there. Certain hydro and coco threads are real good too.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 16, 2015)

i got 140 followers & growing every day on another site for my grow exploits strictly.
its cool to show people where that weed originates.

branded myself in a new way to shy away from these places.
still many many many smart dedicated REAL ganja farmers in the 3 or 4 most popular threads on riu.

people talk shit about this place. always see u back here ho's  lol.

same douche with 2 plants in a tub, mos def , aint you or you or you dudes.

i can get an answer from a true & trusted pro on this site for anything garden related in < 48 hours.

that is just too BOMB.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 16, 2015)

keep da thread proper.

one week from rooting hit with root excel (atami version 1x) & concrete jungle tea.
8 mile bike ride today = NO worm poop.
city sucks for gardening.
aint gonna stop me.

foxfarm tiger bloom me up in a few clicks.

the structure of blood orange is very skunky & robust.
roots nice too.

after my ghetto tea, they really grow some roots.


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (Aug 16, 2015)

OK not sure this should be here but since its SSDD I'm talking about, this is as good as any place to start. I have read a few of you had problems with these showing nanners on you. I have had good luck in the past with strains that hermied being alright once cloned. I just dropped a pack of SSDD into paper towels and anyone have any opinion on germing these out, cloning the tops, and just proceeding with just the clones and tossing the seedlings. Im probably adding a month or two to the process but whats a month in the long run if it saves me the PITA of trying to pick off nanners with the eyesight I have now and hope I dont miss any. Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 16, 2015)

i dont think its a clone of a clone.
of a clone of a clone.

imo, one of those generations needs to grow & get real nice & thick stalked. old bark like skin. just like a mom you'd think be in a tent. decent container. not root bound up. then take those clones ...from a 100% beautiful looking plant ....all from new growth.

then run those.

its worked for me only when i found sparse nanners on a potential seed mom.
not a cut mom. 

you can do 3 or 4 gens via cuts real quick. just let one grow out after that.


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey guys here is some Blood Orange crossed to some Ancient OG!! Smells like musty old socks and a whiff of roadkill next to a orange tree farm! Pretty hard buds considering how sativa she was in nature. I pulled this lady at 65 days. I pulled a Satsuma x Ancient OG down as well, but the main cola had bud rot  The Satusma x Ancient smelled very similar in nature, except less roadkill smell and more of a fruity smell. Great plants though happy I made the love connection and glad I made F2's of eah and crossed them to each other for the ultimate orange ancient mash up.


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 17, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> [QUOTE="joeypotseed, post: 11834691, member: 884673" I pulled a Satsuma x Ancient OG down as well, but the main cola had bud rot







[/QUOTE]
I am sure the 80% 90% humidity wasn't a factor... Glad to see your still the village idiot. It's a tough job, but we all know your good for something.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 17, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> You still mad bro ?


It's kinda cute you're trying so hard to get his attention, don't think he's going to bite though.


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 17, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> You still mad bro ?


15ers gonna 15


----------



## pnwmystery (Aug 17, 2015)

Well to get this place back on track, GLG has a Bodhi drop/restock. Yay!


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm about to take a few cuts off this mothers milk,time to get her back on the bud making roster..


----------



## torontoke (Aug 17, 2015)

Whats wookie7 and dirty hippy?
Those new?


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 17, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> It's cute you think it's 'trying so hard', Head. Between plucking hermies off 10 gram plants, and making up grow stories, I got lots of time for joey. Just ask him.


You do know that I am not Mr. Mustache right...


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 17, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Whats wookie7 and dirty hippy?
> Those new?


Dirty hippy isn't new but wookie I am pretty sure is. Dirty hippy is the mom of dream beaver and is a cross of snow lotus and appalaichia. Wookie is somas lavender crossed to something, snow lotus if I recall.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 17, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Whats wookie7 and dirty hippy?
> Those new?


According to EU seedfinder Dirty Hippy is Afghooey x Blockhead, the sister to snow lotus. Same lineage as Snow Lotus.




So what does that mean just a different cut from the same filial generation?


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 17, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> You do know that I am not Mr. Mustache right...


Nah your other account was @joeshivo right? The mustache is still among us tho....


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 17, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> According to EU seedfinder Dirty Hippy is Afghooey x Blockhead, the sister to snow lotus. Same lineage as Snow Lotus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man seedfinder can offer as much clarity as confusion at times lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 17, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Man seedfinder can offer as much clarity as confusion at times lol


hehe or visa versa because I'm confused as shit now. :O


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 17, 2015)

I found this in the description of Dream Beaver.

"The genetics of Dream Beaver are dirty hippy crossed to appalachia, dirty hippy is an afgooey × blockhead cross, and sister to the snow lotus male, appalachia is green crack x jj's tres dawg created by h&l. this magical mammalian hybrid smells of muskrat, kitchen herbs, caramelized onion, baked garlic, animal den, she musk, pommellow, peppercorn, and pink grapefruit zest…no joke…. with a blast off sativa high that really gets you moving and grooving, and hefty yields of some of the most exotic buds on the block. get your dreams in motion with some dream beaver in your victory garden."




I'm still confused. Does this mean Dirty Hippy and Snow Lotus are just feminine and masculine names for the same strain?>


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 17, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> You do know that I am not Mr. Mustache right...


As a matter of fact, I did confuse you with another Joe.

Sincerest apologies.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 17, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I found this in the description of Dream Beaver.
> 
> "The genetics of Dream Beaver are dirty hippy crossed to appalachia, dirty hippy is an afgooey × blockhead cross, and sister to the snow lotus male, appalachia is green crack x jj's tres dawg created by h&l. this magical mammalian hybrid smells of muskrat, kitchen herbs, caramelized onion, baked garlic, animal den, she musk, pommellow, peppercorn, and pink grapefruit zest…no joke…. with a blast off sativa high that really gets you moving and grooving, and hefty yields of some of the most exotic buds on the block. get your dreams in motion with some dream beaver in your victory garden."
> 
> ...


Yea Dirty Hippy is Snow Lotus really but you know how us people are when we find an exceptional pheno out of the stock we rename it or give it a nickname. Its just a really fucky smelling phenol of Snow Lotus. Prime example is Sour Bubble its a special pheno that BOG found in his BOG Bubble his version of Bubblegum. Its a special pheno of BOG Bubble it has its own name but its still BOG Bubble.

I think that's why Dream Beaver is so good and the guy who used to come here on the regular but haven't seen him in a while pointed this out that the crosses with both Appy and Snow Lotus are the shit. I need to get a few of them myself. Almost put myself down to test Headband x Cheech Wizard. I bet that's a nice one


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks james that clears that up!  

CANT FUCKING WAIT to get to my dream beavers. I think I might put them in the next run with a bunch of peak C99.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 17, 2015)

Damn, could have swore dirty hippy was snow lotus x appy because remember someone commenting that dream beaver is a bx and thats what they thought made it great but I stand corrected. Sso it was me causing confusion and not seedfinder lol.

dirty hippy is the sister to snow lotus... think dreadlock goddess funk after a night of dancing...

Genetics: afgooey x blockhead

Eta: I looked up wookie #7 and it is big buddies lavender (not sure if that is just a pheno of somas lavender) crossed with appy. Had that confused with the snow wookie which is wookie #7 x snow lotus.


----------



## Jimsmut (Aug 17, 2015)

Wookie is Big Buddy's Lavender crossed with Appalachia...I grew out 5 wookie x g13/hp and got 5 very nice ladies, including this one that has stuck around...

 
I stuck one outside, and it is a monster bush. It will probably be the first to finish, too!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 17, 2015)

Scooped up some new offerings from GLG and still waiting on svoca to send my x2 packs of hashplant #4 been over a month


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 17, 2015)

id dont like that svoca.
cant stand the idea of sending me whatevs.

if you use mota @ great lakes then there's no problem using hemp depot or peak imo.
wish ngr had the b-man.

im loving my farm house gsc x chem4og & those norstar midnight fire.

i saw GLG had a gooey banner... but i see no seed.
the bman needs to make some x's w/ gooey.

that wookie must have been in the pipeline?
or did bman find another male?


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 17, 2015)

that's my b-man "i wish" list.
that he get down & make some gear with sannie & gooey breeder.

he got down with inkcognyto.

sannies shit would be so much better with an infusion of new genes.


----------



## Scotch089 (Aug 17, 2015)

Here's the sunshine daydream I have going, the indica dominant of the two. The sativa I gave up on, too humid in the space I moved her too so I'll flower her clones soon. 

Bit concerned with the things I'm seeing, purple stems and the leaves, not crisp too the touch, it doesn't crumble.. but this is my first rols run. Soil shouldnt be depleted... at all. Lol great health up to this point. Backed the light off a bit, late on fixing the stunting in the center . 

I was wondering if anyone knows if the purple stem is genetic? Clones has it too. Any advice on the leaves is welcome. Flowering chick is on blumats, clones are hand watered. 

Plus here's some leaf twist I noticed. Remember someone saying it could be genetic? Would rock if there was just.. a 'bodhi book'


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 18, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> Here's the sunshine daydream I have going, the indica dominant of the two. The sativa I gave up on, too humid in the space I moved her too so I'll flower her clones soon.
> 
> Bit concerned with the things I'm seeing, purple stems and the leaves, not crisp too the touch, it doesn't crumble.. but this is my first rols run. Soil shouldnt be depleted... at all. Lol great health up to this point. Backed the light off a bit, late on fixing the stunting in the center .
> 
> ...


Looking good bro I think the purple stems is a trait she may carry with the blueberry genes in her but not for sure. The SSDD experts could answer that more but it looks like she has a potassium deficiency. I know you think the soul shouldn't be depleted but it could be some phelps are big eaters or the ph could be off. Just try to ride it out if you can still looks good. The leaf twist is a trait of Blueberry anything with those genes in it has the possibility to do it got it from Blue Power and its crosses. It's something I think DJ Short bred into so he would know what has it in it


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 18, 2015)

i was thinking the same thing bro.
cal & p connex , like the ph is off.

locked out of taking either the p or the cal.

tips look toasty though.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 18, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> Here's the sunshine daydream I have going, the indica dominant of the two. The sativa I gave up on, too humid in the space I moved her too so I'll flower her clones soon.
> 
> Bit concerned with the things I'm seeing, purple stems and the leaves, not crisp too the touch, it doesn't crumble.. but this is my first rols run. Soil shouldnt be depleted... at all. Lol great health up to this point. Backed the light off a bit, late on fixing the stunting in the center .
> 
> ...


Are you using a peat base? I'm thinking its a ph issue too.

A lot of ROLS peeps feel that ph will never be an issue. That microbes buffer everything and you don't have to worry about ph. I say bullshit. Outdoors where there's an infinite amount of microbes, and native soil that has adapted to its environment over thousands of years.... yeah, ph doesn't matter. But growing indoors in a relatively tiny little swath of soil that only has a few weeks to acclimate to what we want, ph matters. Unless you're getting your soil tested you are guessing.

This why I've moved on to more basic mediums like coco coir and leaf mold. Peat is too acidic. Next batch of soil you mix up try using coco coir. I think you'll notice a big difference. I certainly have.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are you using a peat base? I'm thinking its a ph issue too.
> 
> A lot of ROLS peeps feel that ph will never be an issue. That microbes buffer everything and you don't have to worry about ph. I say bullshit. Outdoors where there's an infinite amount of microbes, and native soil that has adapted to its environment over thousands of years.... yeah, ph doesn't matter. But growing indoors in a relatively tiny little swath of soil that only has a few weeks to acclimate to what we want, ph matters. Unless you're getting your soil tested you are guessing.
> 
> This why I've moved on to more basic mediums like coco coir and leaf mold. Peat is too acidic. Next batch of soil you mix up try using coco coir. I think you'll notice a big difference. I certainly have.


I've been thinking of the coco more and more since you mentioned it the other day. I feel exactly the same way about peat. I'm with you on the PH issue too, I grow in small pots usually 2 gallons and a misbrewed tea will fuck shit up. I've been checking PH of my teas and usually have to fix them. My water was distilled is now filtered to 0 with this new ZeroWater thing so I don't worry about straight water as much.

I tried to go back to tap because my outdoor 4x4 beds are doing awesome on city water. Well city water has damn near killed my reveg. plants in under 2 weeks, and no doubt killed the soil. The size of pots matters huge in organics. If you're in small pots you gotta be gentle with your soil as keeping it alive is super important. I think the Dons in the organic section are running indoor beds if I am not mistaken. Seems like a neat idea to get some killer healthy stable soil.

I'm going to be making the move to coco as well. I want to grow some plants with synths in straight coco and mix it in with my organics. Greengene has been impressing me with his side by side of coco and organics, his nutrient regiment is super simple as well. His grow is in the LED section I believe.

If you have water issues look into zerowater it's working good for me so far. Don't know how long the filters last yet but takes 511 down to 0.  think I've said this already in here but w/e  After years of buying water or dealing with shit tap it's nice to have found an affordable waste free solution.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 18, 2015)

5 kilo block expands to nearly 16gals of perfect medium w/o gnats , mites, etc.

i once picked up a bag of potting soil at the home store, to grab one underneath, noticed mites (redish type) in a gash on the bag. my eyes so trained to see those fuckers.

4 blocks delivered is less than $60.
i mix rockwool crutons with mine.
& i reuse it too.

plus i love that its a block. easy to store & like doesnt look like bags o dirt.
for city living thats very DL.

have 66gals outside waiting till winter.
gonna rotate & hit with a tea.

i use the re-purposed medium just for transplants.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 18, 2015)

Do you coco guys add mycos to your coco? My next round I'm going to be making the switch from Promix HP to Coco. Just wondering if I should buy some mycos. Already have perlite.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 18, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Do you coco guys add mycos to your coco? My next round I'm going to be making the switch from Promix HP to Coco. Just wondering if I should buy some mycos. Already have perlite.


Hit up rona bro. They sell a tub of mycos for like 9.99 working great for me so far. Been using it for 2 years now. 

   

Rona's got a lot of organic shit they are pretty much my go to for anything other then worm castings. Sucks that it's a hardware store  I always buy a tonne of extra shit.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 18, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Do you coco guys add mycos to your coco? My next round I'm going to be making the switch from Promix HP to Coco. Just wondering if I should buy some mycos. Already have perlite.


i made the switch from pro mix as a organic soil base in a super soil style mix but to my own ratios
and for clones fed with synthetics to coco for both uses

ever since i started using coco, i have less ph issues, less ppm build up in the medium, plants are greener and happier

plus promix retains water too long for my preference

and that slows growth, inhibits root development with the lack of oxygen to roots in my experience

@D_Urbmon i think you will be pleasantly surprised with the change

and on another note i think i might get the genuine OGKB today and several others i'm so hyped

after these clones run and i have little more space i really need to get to the Sunshine Daydream i have just begging to be germed

peace, love, and weed
happy gardening RIU green thumbs/bean collectors!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 18, 2015)

@Mr.Head thanks for the tip that sure beats the expensive marked up shit at the hydro store! 

@Gratefulgrowin93 thanks. I've seen a few side by side pics and coco wins every time. Plus likeProfessor KIND said it's much more stealth for urban growing.


The only thing I'm not looking forward to is using more nutes as they feed with every watering as opposed to every other watering.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 18, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I've been thinking of the coco more and more since you mentioned it the other day. I feel exactly the same way about peat. I'm with you on the PH issue too, I grow in small pots usually 2 gallons and a misbrewed tea will fuck shit up. I've been checking PH of my teas and usually have to fix them. My water was distilled is now filtered to 0 with this new ZeroWater thing so I don't worry about straight water as much.
> 
> I tried to go back to tap because my outdoor 4x4 beds are doing awesome on city water. Well city water has damn near killed my reveg. plants in under 2 weeks, and no doubt killed the soil. The size of pots matters huge in organics. If you're in small pots you gotta be gentle with your soil as keeping it alive is super important. I think the Dons in the organic section are running indoor beds if I am not mistaken. Seems like a neat idea to get some killer healthy stable soil.
> 
> ...


You're never gonna look back Mr H. I find it so much more forgiving than peat. Plus I really dig the fluffy texture. It doesn't get all compacted and hydrophobic. 

I'll definitely look in to the water filter you're using too. No issues with mine so far but it's bound to need replacing at some point...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 18, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Do you coco guys add mycos to your coco? My next round I'm going to be making the switch from Promix HP to Coco. Just wondering if I should buy some mycos. Already have perlite.


Yezzir. I inoculate the root zone at transplant


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 18, 2015)

Just straight coco? Or do you add perlite or something else for aeration?


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 18, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> @Mr.Head thanks for the tip that sure beats the expensive marked up shit at the hydro store!
> 
> @Gratefulgrowin93 thanks. I've seen a few side by side pics and coco wins every time. Plus likeProfessor KIND said it's much more stealth for urban growing.
> 
> ...


Make sure you check the expiration date. I didn't even know it had one until I looked at the pictures I took lol. Apparently the tub I bought in late may early june was expired in 2013.... maybe it's not a very good source. I'll be going in tonight and seeing if they will replace it. I'm going to be looking at things more carefully now.


----------



## Scotch089 (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks dudes. I was worried with the purple stem carrying over into the clones but overall nice vigor going on. I'll just watch em

As for the ph. I haven't phd anything at this point. Lol nothing. I tested the soil when I first went to use it and it came up alright. But I am using RO (alkaline) water, and nothing but. So I'm sure that could a very real possibility. The tips are not crispy like over feeding. 

Since I run my RO to a float vavle in a trash can and blumats from it. What can I use, organically to lower the ph for decent amounts of time. Citric acid? This an online thing or does wally world/anywhere have it?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2015)

Some are purple by genetics:



High contrast to show the colors:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 18, 2015)

Lemon juice and BAKING SODA I GOT BAKING SODA. are my PH up and Down


----------



## Beemo (Aug 18, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> i made the switch from pro mix as a organic soil base in a super soil style mix but to my own ratios
> and for clones fed with synthetics to coco for both uses
> ever since i started using coco, i have less ph issues, less ppm build up in the medium, plants are greener and happier
> plus promix retains water too long for my preference
> and that slows growth, inhibits root development with the lack of oxygen to roots in my experience


im sticking to my good ole peat moss. 
plenty of reasons below. 
http://forum.grasscity.com/organic-growing/1098072-peat-vs-coir.html


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 18, 2015)

Has anyone grown Skylotus (skywalker og x appy)? 

Getting ready to order my first Bohdi seeds and every strain literally peaks an interest. Looking for a shorter, more Indica dom strain if anyone can recommend. Assume I'll have to do some training anyway for my shortish personal grow box and seeing that pretty much everything has Sativa in it.


----------



## calicat (Aug 18, 2015)

Skylotus is Northern Calif Skywalker Og ( do not mix that with the original cut sourced by Luke ) vs Snow Lotus. I have not popped mine yet. If you are looking for a broad leafed strain always stick with the 88g-13hp male and find a mother cut that is also broad leaf dominate.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 18, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Just straight coco? Or do you add perlite or something else for aeration?


I've been adding perlite. 2 parts coco, 1 part EWC, 1 part perlite.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 18, 2015)

sky lotus


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 18, 2015)

i was thinking about adding sunshine mix #4 to my fresh coco.

just one block per batch.

it comes compressed too.

http://www.amazon.com/SunGro-Horticulture-SUGRADV1-0-Advanced-Sunshine/dp/B005H797LE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_201_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1YZ6SP9VBTMBJGKVNP8S


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 18, 2015)

its just another thing to have delivered.
thats why i like basic coco blocks & microbe tea.

nutes too.

but thats me in the city. 
and i cant do a grow shop.
we have a shop, but around here its not impossible to be photoed by the p0-lice 

so i order... & stock up.

my environment dictates.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 18, 2015)

believe it or not, the last time i went to the shop stoner mentioned "the plant we grow" & "riu" ...swear.

never went back.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 18, 2015)

@Scotch089 i haven't had a pheno do that to that degree, so i'm thinking she's locked out or something along those lines; however, nice-looking girl overall and the great thing about the SSDD smoke is even if it isn't a _perfect _grow, she still produces some nice quality smoke. light feeder usually, but i've had a few phenos that really wanted to be fed.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 18, 2015)

calicat said:


> Skylotus is Northern Calif Skywalker Og ( do not mix that with the original cut sourced by Luke ) vs Snow Lotus. I have not popped mine yet. If you are looking for a broad leafed strain always stick with the 88g-13hp male and find a mother cut that is also broad leaf dominate.


Clusterfunk it is then. Only one I could find with that father. I had been interested in finding one with those genetics in it anyway.

Thanks and thank you professor for the Skylotus pics she's a beauty. Might pick up a few anyway for future purposes.


----------



## calicat (Aug 18, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Clusterfunk it is then. Only one I could find with that father. I had been interested in finding one with those genetics in it anyway.
> 
> Thanks and thank you professor for the Skylotus pics she's a beauty. Might pick up a few anyway for future purposes.


Great choice but make sure it's Skunk Va and not JB"s cut. The latter is more thin leafed and is dubbed the faux one.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 18, 2015)

calicat said:


> Great choice but make sure it's Skunk Va and not JB"s cut. The latter is more thin leafed and is dubbed the faux one.


I'm working with seeds unfortunately so whatever they carry at the banks. 'Course the cuts would be preferred.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 18, 2015)

calicat said:


> Great choice but make sure it's Skunk Va and not JB"s cut. The latter is more thin leafed and is dubbed the faux one.


So Clusterfunk is the one with the Skunk VA and The Fuzz uses JB's cut, both crossed to the same 88g13hp father?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 18, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> id dont like that svoca.
> cant stand the idea of sending me whatevs.
> 
> if you use mota @ great lakes then there's no problem using hemp depot or peak imo.
> ...


I also really really want to see some collaboration between Gooey and Bodhi. That would be amazing.


----------



## calicat (Aug 18, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> So Clusterfunk is the one with the Skunk VA and The Fuzz uses JB's cut, both crossed to the same 88g13hp father?


Yes and no at the same time. I have seen the newer batches labelled as JB's cut for Clusterfunk. Not sure if it's a typo. Yes the Fuzz has Jb's cut. And both cuts are superb. It's preference really. Want high octane fuel with plenty amounts of earth that tears you up ( in me short time frame ) with ho hum overall yields pick Skunk Va. Want citrus with teases of sour notes that puts a pep in your step with more generous yields go with JB's cut. And Al he has with one of the Gooey's vs g13hp. Still in testing.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 18, 2015)

sky lotus (og) , finished product


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 18, 2015)

every time
i smoke it. feels
like my dutch master
is loaded w/ sexy storm troopers


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 18, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> every time
> i smoke it. feels
> like my dutch master
> is loaded w/ sexy storm troopers
> ...


Lol

If it is anything like the red eye jedi I bet she is loud as hell. That shit was stanking so hard it showed me I had a bad seal on a jar lol. Also lets me know my carbon filter is working full force.

I cut the last 2 red eye jedi down this weekend. Both have more hash smell to them than the first 2 I chopped. But one is definitely more perfumey/floral scent and the other is a soft hash smell, almost no smell really. I will poat the pics I took later tonight.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2015)

Peat isnt a resource that can regenerate itself. Coco is and is far better once a few aspects are covered. Hard to teach a old dog new tricks but give it a try and im almost 100% sure you wont look back. As for going full organic with coco its the same as using peat... Done multi tests with super cocos strait water feeding and with a few ammendment and teas added during early to mid flower is a win win


----------



## D619 (Aug 18, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Peat isnt a resource that can regenerate itself. Coco is and is far better once a few aspects are covered. Hard to teach a old dog new tricks but give it a try and im almost 100% sure you wont look back. As for going full organic with coco its the same as using peat... Done multi tests with super cocos strait water feeding and with a few ammendment and teas added during early to mid flower is a win win


Here are the simple facts: Canada has over 270 million acres of peat bogs which produce peat moss. Each year the peat moss industry harvests only 40,000 acres of peat moss mostly for horticultural use. If you do the math that comes to one of every 6,000 acres of peat moss is harvested each year. And here is the cherry on top. Peat bogs are living entities. The peat bogs grow 70% more peat moss each year than is harvested. With that data I consider peat definitely a renewaable. There are plenty of research conducted by numerous Universities about Sphagnum Peat Moss vs Coco Coir that condradicts your statement. There are pros and cons to both, I've tried both.Their are several different grades of peat moss, and I only use Alaskan Peat Moss in my soil, and from my experience it outperformed Coco.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 18, 2015)

Anybody with some info on Satsuma. I just grabbed some jabbas stash and want to pair it with something alittle fruitier. Unfortunately i can only.find bits and pieces of info. Pics and experience greatly appreciated


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2015)

D619 said:


> Here are the simple facts: Canada has over 270 million acres of peat bogs which produce peat moss. Each year the peat moss industry harvests only 40,000 acres of peat moss mostly for horticultural use. If you do the math that comes to one of every 6,000 acres of peat moss is harvested each year. And here is the cherry on top. Peat bogs are living entities. The peat bogs grow 70% more peat moss each year than is harvested. With that data I consider peat definitely a renewaable. There are plenty of research conducted by numerous Universities about Sphagnum Peat Moss vs Coco Coir that condradicts your statement. There are pros and cons to both, I've tried both.Their are several different grades of peat moss, and I only use Alaskan Peat Moss in my soil, and from my experience it outperformed Coco.


I live in alaska and i know peat and im telling you once you mine out the peat in the area it will never come back and the surounding areas around the mined out area will dry up and die off. There is a small amount of regrowth but takes lifetimes to see it. Theres tons of miss info showing peat as a the best option but coco owns been there done that. 

Living in a state thats full of peat not to many folks here use it lol 

Coco + mycos = a stress free growing


----------



## D619 (Aug 18, 2015)

Alaskan Peat is a company that harvest SphagnumPeat Moss from Northern Alberta, not Alaska. Like I said plenty of data that contradicts your statements. " tons of misinformation about Peat" so multi test conducted by numerous universities are lying ? Is it a Peat Moss conspiracy ? Easy for anyone to research and experiment themselves. Coco being far superior to Sphagnum Peat Moss takes the cake as far as misinformation goes.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 18, 2015)

D619 said:


> Alaskan Peat is a company that harvest SphagnumPeat Moss from Northern Alberta, not Alaska. Like I said plenty of data that contradicts your statements. " tons of misinformation about Peat" so multi test conducted by numerous universities are lying ? Is it a Peat Moss conspiracy ? Easy for anyone to research and experiment themselves. Coco being far superior to Sphagnum Peat Moss takes the cake as far as misinformation goes.


The only thing I've found where peat is superior is CEC. Aside from that, I don't see how it outperforms coco. If you like a ph around 4 then peat gets the nod there too.

Coco is a byproduct of an already existing industry. Peat is not. It is mined almost exclusively for horticulture. There is no way to dredge a peat bog without destroying the ecosystem that has been established over hundreds of years. Period.

If you prefer peat, great. Use it. I've used both over the course of many years and I prefer coco. Unless you own stock in a company that mines peat, I don't understand your point here?? Where is the misinformation? Is coco's ph not better suited for the plant we're growing? Does coco not provide better aeration, and water retention than peat?


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Aug 18, 2015)

I like peat but its hydrophobic nature has left me unbelievably pissed at times lol a mixture or either by itself can work well i think it comes down to personal experience and preferences for individuals gardening style. I am gonna try coco by without pete for the first time in large containers next run and see how i feel.


----------



## Scotch089 (Aug 18, 2015)

Yea but with the cec in coco, what do you have to do differently than with pest while preparing the medium? Besides rinse it... which is almost enough for me to say 'neh..' in its own.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 18, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> Yea but with the cec in coco, what do you have to do differently than with pest while preparing the medium? Besides rinse it... which is almost enough for me to say 'neh..' in its own.


I buy pre rinsed coco. Most bagged coco is triple washed. If you buy a block/bale you will likely have to rinse it.

Nothing is different in the preparation. I use it in an organic soil, and because of its structure, which allows more oxygen to the root zone, you can use less aeration bits if you like. I'm using 25% where as with peat it was 1/3. No biggie either way though.

While peat does have a higher CEC, I've yet to get a good explanation as to why that matters. My plants certainly don't seem negatively affected. I liken it to a car that has a top speed of 250 mph. That's really impressive, but will I ever need to go that fast? So if peat has a CEC of 150 (for example), and coco has a CEC of 110, does that impact our plants in any way? Again, only anecdotal but my plants have been healthier and more productive in my coco buckets. I attribute that to the more favorable ph with coco. I don't get my soils tested, so the less guess work I have to do the better.

But again, if you prefer peat then rock on. We all have different gardens with different variables, so what works for me may not work for you. I just think people should be open to trying new things and not be so rigid. I would say the same for leaf mold. Try it! We haul those leaves to the curb and it turns out it makes a great, free medium for us to grow in.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'm about to take a few cuts off this mothers milk,time to get her back on the bud making roster..


uhhhhhh ... so yea .... uhhhh ... sign a gangsta up...


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 18, 2015)

Red eye jedi #4 on the left and #7 on the right. #7 is the one with the floral scents. She was also quite purple and had hella branching.
 
Some nug shots of #7 
  
And a shot of #4
 
Will post some dry nug shots and a smoke report in 2 weeks.


----------



## Scotch089 (Aug 18, 2015)

Good gawd Natro, beauts in there.

Not to continue being off topic but I just tested my res, came at 7.0. Still rocking the ol drops. Mustve been my old RO or something... but any suggestions?

Edit: I think I have some fish bone meal I could topdress or brew a tea with. (Stow I'm gonna have to look and see when we pmd, I dono how long it had to break down in the soil)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> The only thing I've found where peat is superior is CEC. Aside from that, I don't see how it outperforms coco. If you like a ph around 4 then peat gets the nod there too.
> 
> Coco is a byproduct of an already existing industry. Peat is not. It is mined almost exclusively for horticulture. There is no way to dredge a peat bog without destroying the ecosystem that has been established over hundreds of years. Period.
> 
> If you prefer peat, great. Use it. I've used both over the course of many years and I prefer coco. Unless you own stock in a company that mines peat, I don't understand your point here?? Where is the misinformation? Is coco's ph not better suited for the plant we're growing? Does coco not provide better aeration, and water retention than peat?


Well said buddy


----------



## D619 (Aug 19, 2015)

https://cpl.usu.edu/files/publications/factsheet/pub__9468201.pdf


http://www.scienceofnature.info/media/articles/cocovspeat.pdf

My point is despite the scientific data you continuing to make statement coco coir is superior to Sphagnum Peat Moss , pros and cons to both. My point pretty clear...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 19, 2015)

D619 said:


> https://cpl.usu.edu/files/publications/factsheet/pub__9468201.pdf
> 
> 
> http://www.scienceofnature.info/media/articles/cocovspeat.pdf
> ...


http://extension.oregonstate.edu/gardening/coir-sustainable-alternative-peat-moss-garden


"Researchers at Auburn University and University of Arkansas compared peat and coir as soil amendments for horticulture. They found that coir performed on par with peat.

Coir has proven to hold moisture well, wet more easily than peat, drain well, decompose more slowly and withstand compression better than peat. Plus coir dust does not have the small sticks and possible seeds that peat has."


"But most gardeners probably don't realize that peat takes hundreds of years to form, explained Linda McMahan, horticulturist with the Oregon State University Extension Service.

Wetland ecologists say that peat is being harvested at non-sustainable rates. While the peat industry argues that peatlands can be managed at sustainable levels, it recognizes that alternatives to peat must be developed in order to meet environmental concerns of consumers and contend with increased regulation of peatland exploitation."

I agree that there are pros and cons to both. In MY garden I prefer coco coir. I have no vested interest in one over the other, I'm just using what's worked best for me. The fact that it's more enviornmentally friendly is an added bonus. To each their own.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 19, 2015)

Great info's in regards to peat and coco dudes. I won't lie I feel like a piece of shit using the peat once and tossing it. My whole indoor farming practice is whack! Peat and drain to waste synth with household power consumption increase by 3x or more. a byproduct of prohibition I say. 



Switching to coco for me will at least be a step in the right direction. Then after that I'd like to start making organic mixes and stop using synthetics. Outdoor in my region, well I don't know how viable that would be even if it were legal. Might have to do pooderalis for outdoor up here.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 19, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Peat isnt a resource that can regenerate itself. Coco is and is far better once a few aspects are covered. Hard to teach a old dog new tricks but give it a try and im almost 100% sure you wont look back. As for going full organic with coco its the same as using peat... Done multi tests with super cocos strait water feeding and with a few ammendment and teas added during early to mid flower is a win win


That's almost exactly how I do it and I love my results!


----------



## D619 (Aug 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> http://extension.oregonstate.edu/gardening/coir-sustainable-alternative-peat-moss-garden
> 
> 
> "Researchers at Auburn University and University of Arkansas compared peat and coir as soil amendments for horticulture. They found that coir performed on par with peat.
> ...


On Par, based on this study , others Coir didn't compare to CSPM in overall growth. Yes you like coco coir over Peat Moss and I have no issue with any of that I was simply stating " coir being far superior to Peat " is misleading. For my method of growing I get better results with CSPM, to each there own. Happy growing. 
.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 19, 2015)

I would love to do a side by side with peat and coco but I only have one reservoir. It would be a bitch for me to keep 2 mixes. A 6/9 and a 8/14, not to mention plain feeds on every other watering with peat.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 19, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Great info's in regards to peat and coco dudes. I won't lie I feel like a piece of shit using the peat once and tossing it. My whole indoor farming practice is whack! Peat and drain to waste synth with household power consumption increase by 3x or more. a byproduct of prohibition I say.
> 
> 
> 
> Switching to coco for me will at least be a step in the right direction. Then after that I'd like to start making organic mixes and stop using synthetics. Outdoor in my region, well I don't know how viable that would be even if it were legal. Might have to do pooderalis for outdoor up here.


I used to just chuck my dirt as well but I thought it was a waste too. So I started a raised bed, that takes a lot more soil than I thought! Still adding some to the bed each season but lately I have been giving it to people I know for landscaping projects. Obviously not everyone can just give dirt away without raising eyebrows but you'd be surprised how many family members have lanscaping ideas just no dirt to do It with.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 19, 2015)

Did any of you grab the "gorilla arm" for glg?
It said it was limited and now its gone. Just curious if any of u managed to grab any?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 19, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Did any of you grab the "gorilla arm" for glg?
> It said it was limited and now its gone. Just curious if any of u managed to grab any?


I haven't made any purchases for a while but I'm glad to see that GLG is picking up speed. I used to know that I could wait on a pack if it was listed on GLG, now there's tons of ppl using it and imho Dragonboat Jeffy is the shit for a one man show and certainly deserves the business.(Albeit now I'm going to have to get to clickin in the future to lock down the stock.)


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 19, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I haven't made any purchases for a while but I'm glad to see that GLG is picking up speed. I used to know that I could wait on a pack if it was listed on GLG, now there's tons of ppl using it and imho Dragonboat Jeffy is the shit for a one man show and certainly deserves the business.(Albeit now I'm going to have to get to clickin in the future to lock down the stock.)


Some true players in the american seedbank game are really starting to shine it seems. Just hope svoc can get with the program .... there is a huge wave of interest in american seedbanks atm, seems like every week there is a new one on insta. Only a few last past the first months but there is competition now so they are goona have to step it up or get replaced


----------



## pnwmystery (Aug 19, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Some true players in the american seedbank game are really starting to shine it seems. Just hope svoc can get with the program .... there is a huge wave of interest in american seedbanks atm, seems like every week there is a new one on insta. Only a few last past the first months but there is competition now so they are goona have to step it up or get replaced


Yeah, GLG is also doing buy 2 packs of Bodhi get a freebie, whereas SVoC is doing buy 3 packs and get 1 free. 

Just nervous about ordering from SVoC now after a couple of orders have had things replaced and their stock list says it's still in stock, and seeing SVoC saying something is out of stock but seeing it up on their stock list.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 19, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Yeah, GLG is also doing buy 2 packs of Bodhi get a freebie, whereas SVoC is doing buy 3 packs and get 1 free.
> 
> Just nervous about ordering from SVoC now after a couple of orders have had things replaced and their stock list says it's still in stock, and seeing SVoC saying something is out of stock but seeing it up on their stock list.


If you put on your order "send my money back if you don't have my choices" they will do just that. That being said I doubt I'll ever make another order through SVoC again.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Aug 19, 2015)

I was eyeballing that gorilla arm makes me sad im so broke man. I was some of that blood dragon too my pops wants to have some Hawaiian says he hasn't had anything like it since his first and only bag of it 20-30 years ago and i figure bodhi is the man to go with for some. Anyone here have experience with it, and a way to explain my $800 purchase to my girl lol. That man makes nothing but crosses i want its hard on a poor fella lol. Best wishes to everybody here and on the peat moss vs coco ill quote o brother where art thou and say "im with you fellers".


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 19, 2015)

classic has some gear w/ hawaiian.
& id love a few packs of that gorilla arm too.
i need something done in 7....but i got 30+ dizzle c99 to peep.

i bought these beans up for lift off in the fall ... 20 peak bb, 20 archive face off, 20 dizzle c99.
that my late fall/winter... hope i dont bore y'all.

here's the SSDD , dirty mitten cut , special thanks to my broham.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 19, 2015)

I think the Dragons Blood will be a round for quite some time. Its something he really worked hard on so I truly believe you will see plenty of that and crosses with it. Also he's doing some testing with Hawaiian Butterscotch x 88g13/hp. Haven't seen any logs of it yet but hopefully somebody asks for it.

I just had to say B must of made a shit ton of SSDD lol that stays in stock. Had to report all 5 of the Katsu Bubba x 88g13/hp and ATF x a11g f3. So glad to be back to 100% germ rate lol these last few beans haven't been kind to me


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Aug 19, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> classic has some gear w/ hawaiian.
> & id love a few packs of that gorilla arm too.
> i need something done in 7....but i got 30+ dizzle c99 to peep.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah man thanks for the heads up i haven't grown any of classics gear but he has a lot of stuff that i want to try. Suprised i didn't think about him he uses kona if i remember right? You ever run any of his Hawaiian xs? Your fall sounds like its gonna awesome i hope you find some gems in those beans(should have no trouble ). Best wishes to all.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 19, 2015)

love to find a really nice bb... & share it w/ everybody.

im buying the test kit from cannalytics... home kit for thc, cbd, etc levels.
wanna find the best possible bb i can. the kit tests 16 to 20 samples using TLC thin layer chromotography (spl).

i should be able to maximize the face off too.
im really male & female seeking w/ the docta's gear.

any nice stud bb though... gonna grab a little pollen & make one time blue dream & ssdd crosses.
need me chuck nation credibility !


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey guys here are 8 Lemon Thai x Dragonblood that are going to be trasplanted tomorrow and grown in their new homes for a week before I throw them in flower. 

Also I had some bad luck with my Pipeline hashplant x Bubba only one seed sproted. the others popped, but turned to goo before the tails came out. to be fair every seed except maybe 2 was super immature. I have never actually seen bodhi beans so small before, Never had this happen before doing the paper towel method...


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Aug 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I think the Dragons Blood will be a round for quite some time. Its something he really worked hard on so I truly believe you will see plenty of that and crosses with it. Also he's doing some testing with Hawaiian Butterscotch x 88g13/hp. Haven't seen any logs of it yet but hopefully somebody asks for it.
> 
> I just had to say B must of made a shit ton of SSDD lol that stays in stock. Had to report all 5 of the Katsu Bubba x 88g13/hp and ATF x a11g f3. So glad to be back to 100% germ rate lol these last few beans haven't been kind to me


Seems like i have heard a lot about germ troubles with people lately. Awesome that you had the success with your testers bro. Have you run katsu xs before and if so how does she influence compared to the 98 or 93? he uses in his xs?( if you have experience) anyone who has experience and doesn't mind chiming in too i appreciate it and best wishes to all.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 19, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Seems like i have heard a lot about germ troubles with people lately. Awesome that you had the success with your testers bro. Have you run katsu xs before and if so how does she influence compared to the 98 or 93? he uses in his xs?( if you have experience) anyone who has experience and doesn't mind chiming in too i appreciate it and best wishes to all.


I have no experience with Bubba period except smoking it lol but Katsu was all I was getting of it when I was getting it. SOme of the best tasting stuff ever and I've always wanted a cut or a great cross of it but never ran anything of it. Have heard of the 93 and 98 but the stories on Bubba is crazy too lol. Saw some stuff over at IC that told some stuff but it was about the Katsu but there are some crazy crosses made with Bubba out there that Katsu passed out to many people so who knows what's out there. I bet they keep this stuff on lock too but saw some regular posters over there say they have some of the beans so may see something come up eventually. I'm interested to see what comes from them as much as I like the Chem3 cross I think this will be just as good.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 19, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Hey guys here are 8 Lemon Thai x Dragonblood that are going to be trasplanted tomorrow and grown in their new homes for a week before I throw them in flower.
> 
> Also I had some bad luck with my Pipeline hashplant x Bubba only one seed sproted. the others popped, but turned to goo before the tails came out. to be fair every seed except maybe 2 was super immature. I have never actually seen bodhi beans so small before, Never had this happen before doing the paper towel method...


Don't feel bad bro been having some of these issues too not just with B beans but SinCity and others too. Don't know if its the moisture in the air or what but its crazy but these sprouted great and all came up so I feel excited again. I think I may have mishandled them too not for sure but I hate planting seedlings sometime so I'll be more careful. Usually am but hopefully it was just some bad luck going around in our area


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 19, 2015)

Here are my outdoor Jahruba ladies that I am finishing up testing. Super dank smelling. kinda like a very soft feminine fruity chem, diesel , fire kinda smell. Totally different than the 2 ladies I ran indoor in terms of smell. First pic is of the only male out of my pack of Jahruba!! Good problem to have lol! The last one that is a lot shorter than the others is because it was a mutant when it was much longer. Where it's second set of leaves where supposed to be ended up being just one mutant leaf that didn't have any stems shoot out from the side. Haven't seen any more issues with this lady. Infact I think she is special since she has the widest leaves of her siblings.


Ps I tried to find the Info about how to register with GLG and i searched a few pages and gave up. I saw they had some strains that I NEED IN MY LIFE!!! Would someone be kind enough to put the information out there how to register with them again. I will be forever grateful. Thanks again guys.


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 19, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Seems like i have heard a lot about germ troubles with people lately. Awesome that you had the success with your testers bro. Have you run katsu xs before and if so how does she influence compared to the 98 or 93? he uses in his xs?( if you have experience) anyone who has experience and doesn't mind chiming in too i appreciate it and best wishes to all.


I've never had a cut of bubba. The closest thing I've gotten to a bubba experince is sunshine daydream bubba phenos and Rare dankness Blue Ox which consist of Blue moonshine x Bubba Kush x katsu cut of bubba kush x ol' blue. Each seed in that pack has had Huge fat leaves. One male that I used really passes on what I think of as Bubba traits. Sucks for me because I wanted that bubba x pipeline SOOOOOOO bad... Sorry to rant incoherently lol


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Aug 19, 2015)

No worries joey i tend to leave myself confused at times lol. If the katsu is like the cut he used for the tiger than it probably dominates in xs. The cut in the tm was pre 93/92 cant remember for sure but it carries some real nice lemon tones that get stronger with a cure that i believe isn't in the 98. Never had a cut though just from what ive read. Funk on everybody.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 19, 2015)

Anybody finish their run on the satsuma? I found a few ppl commenting and comparing It to the blood orange.


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 19, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody finish their run on the satsuma? I found a few ppl commenting and comparing It to the blood orange.


One I grew was slightly orangey smelling. No orange taste. Pretty snow lotus dom. Another one tasted more like grape than anything else. lol I had a few good looking males so far that had lots of pinks, red, and purple in low temps. My blood orange's have been pretty dope. Skunky orangey fire in all females so far. some were stronger than others. I literally just popped 5 Satsumas Monday and 2 Blood Oranges since my tester pack failed me. Hopefully I'll be swiming in orange buds soon enough!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 19, 2015)

Goji [ qm ] x snow lotus


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 19, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> One I grew was slightly orangey smelling. No orange taste. Pretty snow lotus dom. Another one tasted more like grape than anything else. lol I had a few good looking males so far that had lots of pinks, red, and purple in low temps. My blood orange's have been pretty dope. Skunky orangey fire in all females so far. some were stronger than others. I literally just popped 5 Satsumas Monday and 2 Blood Oranges since my tester pack failed me. Hopefully I'll be swiming in orange buds soon enough!



Thanx for the response. Any suggestions on somethin on the tude that turned out fruity. Lookin for somethin to partner with the jabbas stash (Bubba)


----------



## calicat (Aug 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I think the Dragons Blood will be a round for quite some time. Its something he really worked hard on so I truly believe you will see plenty of that and crosses with it. Also he's doing some testing with Hawaiian Butterscotch x 88g13/hp. Haven't seen any logs of it yet but hopefully somebody asks for it.
> 
> I just had to say B must of made a shit ton of SSDD lol that stays in stock. Had to report all 5 of the Katsu Bubba x 88g13/hp and ATF x a11g f3. So glad to be back to 100% germ rate lol these last few beans haven't been kind to me


Remember he came here and cleared that up. That the Appy crosses we are seeing are ones that were kept in cold storage literally.

Whoa never knew he had a Hawaiian Butterscotch. Hope its not BC Depot's cut because of oh well its old news anyhoo lol. That would be a killer cross essentially Bodhi's new generation/ old generation revival of Free Leonard.

Oh and if you do not practice this already. Old seed or new seed stock its a good idea to score them. I use an emery board or for large batches match boxes with sand paper in them.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 20, 2015)

calicat said:


> Remember he came here and cleared that up. That the Appy crosses we are seeing are ones that were kept in cold storage literally.
> 
> Whoa never knew he had a Hawaiian Butterscotch. Hope its not BC Depot's cut because of oh well its old news anyhoo lol. That would be a killer cross essentially Bodhi's new generation/ old generation revival of Free Leonard.
> 
> Oh and if you do not practice this already. Old seed or new seed stock its a good idea to score them. I use an emery board or for large batches match boxes with sand paper in them.


Yea I remember he did come and clear that up. I was just saying how many he must have made since he keeps restocking some of the major Appy crosses. Its just good to see that even tho he doesn't have the male he is still able to put something out from him with several other crosses with it too. Yea it was on the tester list he put up. I may be saying it wrong but I think that's what it is or a Sour Butterscotch cant remember for sure but one of those.

Yea I def need to get a lil match box with some sand paper in it cus it seems a lot of the beans I have and been popping are really healthy and solid so I def need them to scuffed so I will be doing this before the next time I pop seeds.How you do them with the emery board?


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Aug 20, 2015)

Cut a piece of emery board long enough to wedge into a small matchbox and place the seeds inside and shake, thats how Jorge Cervantes said to in the medical growers bible.


----------



## littlegiant (Aug 20, 2015)

Good info! Have had a problem with old stock not sprouting. Will have to give the match box thing a try.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 20, 2015)

origamislivingsoil said:


> I'm a giant douche and want your money for dirt on kickstarter!


Why the fuck you quote me dude? I'm the last person that would ever support a kick starter for fucking anything lol.

Get your scam shit outta here, Now I've seen everything dirt on fucking kickstarter lol.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 20, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Peat isnt a resource that can regenerate itself. Coco is and is far better once a few aspects are covered. Hard to teach a old dog new tricks but give it a try and im almost 100% sure you wont look back. As for going full organic with coco its the same as using peat... Done multi tests with super cocos strait water feeding and with a few ammendment and teas added during early to mid flower is a win win


this is a great point and debate!
for long term soil use coco mixed with peat is a great choice . 
the binding of calcium is what scares many growers but it comes back out too later ....


----------



## Joedank (Aug 20, 2015)

origamislivingsoil said:


> did not mean to quote you , sorry , im not a scam, im a man with a love of soil , not dirt


then post and show us you can grow and tend plants lovingly ... dont ask for $$$


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 20, 2015)

My Bodhi brethren and specifically those who seem to know every strain ever @calicat @akhiymjames 


I made some head trip f2s a few years ago. Finally popped one and got the strangest plant. Total sativa, took 13 weeks and could have gone longer. Buds almost stacked like tiny pearls like a dr grinspoon look kinda. Total lemongrass smell. I really thought I hated it until I smoked some bowls of it last night. Shot me to outer space man. Felt like my eyes were spinning like pinwheels. Lol. I have some pics. Wtf is it? Some aspect of the lemon Thai?
  

Ps there is no way on earth I will ever trim this plant. Like some kind of cruel joke. Lol. Probably make concentrate from the whole plant.


----------



## calicat (Aug 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I remember he did come and clear that up. I was just saying how many he must have made since he keeps restocking some of the major Appy crosses. Its just good to see that even tho he doesn't have the male he is still able to put something out from him with several other crosses with it too. Yea it was on the tester list he put up. I may be saying it wrong but I think that's what it is or a Sour Butterscotch cant remember for sure but one of those.
> 
> Yea I def need to get a lil match box with some sand paper in it cus it seems a lot of the beans I have and been popping are really healthy and solid so I def need them to scuffed so I will be doing this before the next time I pop seeds.How you do them with the emery board?


What cripplecreek said . Another thing to keep in mind is where the breeder made the seeds. Outdoor seeds tend to have tougher shells most likely a nature thing.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> My Bodhi brethren and specifically those who seem to know every strain ever @calicat @akhiymjames
> 
> 
> I made some head trip f2s a few years ago. Finally popped one and got the strangest plant. Total sativa, took 13 weeks and could have gone longer. Buds almost stacked like tiny pearls like a dr grinspoon look kinda. Total lemongrass smell. I really thought I hated it until I smoked some bowls of it last night. Shot me to outer space man. Felt like my eyes were spinning like pinwheels. Lol. I have some pics. Wtf is it? Some aspect of the lemon Thai?
> ...


HUGE trichs!
i got alot of this from sativa inbreeding . haze x durban x sour d . and such
teaching me selection is so key


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> My Bodhi brethren and specifically those who seem to know every strain ever @calicat @akhiymjames
> 
> 
> I made some head trip f2s a few years ago. Finally popped one and got the strangest plant. Total sativa, took 13 weeks and could have gone longer. Buds almost stacked like tiny pearls like a dr grinspoon look kinda. Total lemongrass smell. I really thought I hated it until I smoked some bowls of it last night. Shot me to outer space man. Felt like my eyes were spinning like pinwheels. Lol. I have some pics. Wtf is it? Some aspect of the lemon Thai?
> ...


Looks delicious! Perfect for dry sifting.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ps there is no way on earth I will ever trim this plant. Like some kind of cruel joke. Lol.


Unless you're entering a competiton of some sort, screw the meticulous trim, Bob. Smoke it with the buds...it'll go farther.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 20, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Unless you're entering a competiton of some sort, screw the meticulous trim, Bob. Smoke it with the buds...it'll go farther.


i second this, perfect trim is nice for looks and hash making material 

but all in all smokes just as well and medicates nice with little small sugar leaves here and there 

all preference i guess


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> My Bodhi brethren and specifically those who seem to know every strain ever @calicat @akhiymjames
> 
> 
> I made some head trip f2s a few years ago. Finally popped one and got the strangest plant. Total sativa, took 13 weeks and could have gone longer. Buds almost stacked like tiny pearls like a dr grinspoon look kinda. Total lemongrass smell. I really thought I hated it until I smoked some bowls of it last night. Shot me to outer space man. Felt like my eyes were spinning like pinwheels. Lol. I have some pics. Wtf is it? Some aspect of the lemon Thai?
> ...


Chocolate Thai trait maybe? I don't think there is any lemon Thai in Headtrip. 

I just popped 3 Headtrip F2s for the Solo cup competition but am going to toss them in veg if I get a female out of the two sage n sour seeds I popped. That way I can toss them in with the next crop and get a better representation of the genetics.

@akhiymjames has some of my Headtrip F2s, can't wait to see what he gets out of them.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> this is a great point and debate!
> for long term soil use coco mixed with peat is a great choice .
> the binding of calcium is what scares many growers but it comes back out too later ....


with peat, there is less foot print/helping the planet.
not knocking on coco. plenty of people have had great success with coco. just be careful with coco. might still have salt leftover, may still have to rinse. go with higher quality/brand.

quote from Jerry.
"While Coco coir may be (and often is) used in a soil mix to assist in drainage in your base soil, it will often contain Trichoderma spores which research has shown to degrade Endomycorrhizae fungus.

Coco Coir holds a lower CeC (Cation Exchange Capacity) value than Sphagnum Peat. To read a brief explanation of CeC, go here - How does cation exchange capacity affect soil fertiliy

Something else I just learned - today, as a matter of fact, from a Smart Person *lol* - but is very pertinent to this discussion:

_Coconut coir does not contain Sulfur which explains why coir growers are always complaining about the lack of taste or punch - Sulfur is a main player in the creation of Secondary Metabolites which include Terpenes & Terpenoids specifically. THC falls into this category._

That's about all I personally know offhand, but these appear to be some fairly useful facts to help you decide whether or not Coir will make its way into your soil mix, and if so, at what percentage. I absolutely am not against the use of Coir by any means - in fact I have used it very effectively in the past. It's up to the gardener to get the facts and make his own educated decisions.

Hth

J"

those are some pretty strong reasons for me.
i've NEVER had a problem with peat.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 20, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Chocolate Thai trait maybe? I don't think there is any lemon Thai in Headtrip.
> 
> I just popped 3 Headtrip F2s for the Solo cup competition but am going to toss them in veg if I get a female out of the two sage n sour seeds I popped. That way I can toss them in with the next crop and get a better representation of the genetics.
> 
> @akhiymjames has some of my Headtrip F2s, can't wait to see what he gets out of them.


See? That's why I asked you guys! Lol. I get so confused sometimes what the crosses are and the crosses that make those crosses. Uuuf.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> HUGE trichs!
> i got alot of this from sativa inbreeding . haze x durban x sour d . and such
> teaching me selection is so key


Seriously shows how important selection is. Mine was an open pollination of sorts. 2 males hit to 3 females I had cloned from a mom. it was my first ever attempt at f2s back then. I know much more now.  still fun to grow though. I named it dirty vag. Not really sure why. I just did.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 20, 2015)

Beemo said:


> with peat, there is less foot print/helping the planet.
> not knocking on coco. plenty of people have had great success with coco. just be careful with coco. might still have salt leftover, may still have to rinse. go with higher quality/brand.
> 
> quote from Jerry.
> ...


great points ... now my ONLY reason for adding it in a no till situation is .....
worms take less time to eat it ....lol ... silly right ? but all my moss is castings in a few weeks....


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 20, 2015)

i had that... the a11... from a guy here.
beautiful soft grape flav from his selected pheno.
nugz were dense, frosty, and big.

he was taking it in 50.
shit was righteous.

bman is a cool dude for that one. preservation.
i like tga did that with a13. bet that shit is good too.
some of subby's new gear , like locomotion, looks bomber.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 20, 2015)

ive thought about using some coco for aeration. but i decided not too. 
just dont think theres spaces for microbes "hide" 
i like using rice hulls and crushed volcano rocks. rocks will never degrade in your lifetime. rice will SLOWLY and both have tiny spaces for the microbes.


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> See? That's why I asked you guys! Lol. I get so confused sometimes what the crosses are and the crosses that make those crosses. Uuuf.


I don't know how much of a difference there is between the two, I think lemon Thai has a Hawaiian hybrid crossed into it. 

The structure you got reminds me of the Headtrip I flowered out. Not to that extreme but definetly a sativa leaning bud structure. I thought Thai dominant as well.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 20, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I don't know how much of a difference there is between the two, I think lemon Thai has a Hawaiian hybrid crossed into it.
> 
> The structure you got reminds me of the Headtrip I flowered out. Not to that extreme but definetly a sativa leaning bud structure. I thought Thai dominant as well.


I'm gonna give it a very very loose trim today. I'll post more shots. It's interesting if nothing else. And I love the high. Very cerebral but calming too. No anxiety I sometimes get with sativas


----------



## calicat (Aug 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> My Bodhi brethren and specifically those who seem to know every strain ever @calicat @akhiymjames
> 
> 
> I made some head trip f2s a few years ago. Finally popped one and got the strangest plant. Total sativa, took 13 weeks and could have gone longer. Buds almost stacked like tiny pearls like a dr grinspoon look kinda. Total lemongrass smell. I really thought I hated it until I smoked some bowls of it last night. Shot me to outer space man. Felt like my eyes were spinning like pinwheels. Lol. I have some pics. Wtf is it? Some aspect of the lemon Thai?
> ...


Lemongrass smell and taste is quite common in lowland Thai and highland Thai landraces. I can not remember atm but one region is more so than the other I want to state lowland Thai.

If you are feeling bold try eating lemongrass chicken or imbibe lemongrass tea 30 minutes prior to medication. Get back to us with your results .


----------



## calicat (Aug 20, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Unless you're entering a competiton of some sort, screw the meticulous trim, Bob. Smoke it with the buds...it'll go farther.


Or if your a flip meister too .


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I named it dirty vag. Not really sure why. I just did.


Because you're Tony Clifton.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 20, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Because you're Tony Clifton.


Lol! This is true. I'm just pervy like that.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 20, 2015)

calicat said:


> Or if your a flip meister too .


Indeed. I know bag appeal isn't everything. Unfortunately my patients don't and they probably wouldn't love this stuff. Lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol! This is true. I'm just pervy like that.


I still want to cross Moby Dick to Exodus Cheese JUST to make a strain called Dick Cheese.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 20, 2015)

HA! I should hit some Exo with my Dream Beaver daddy too. HAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I still want to cross Moby Dick to Exodus Cheese JUST to make a strain called Dick Cheese.


Lol!!! 
Big bud x black domina x moby dick. 

You can put the name together yourselves.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 20, 2015)

Ps would herijuana x dream beaver be heri beaver? I think so.


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I still want to cross Moby Dick to Exodus Cheese JUST to make a strain called Dick Cheese.


I would never smoke that lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ps would herijuana x dream beaver be heri beaver? I think so.


Or just bx it ti dirty hippy and you have yourself one dirty beaver! All this talk of beavers makes me wanna watch the old nickolodeon cartoon "Angry Beavers"


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 20, 2015)

I always love some good "beaver banter".


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 20, 2015)

Just ordered some Lemon Thai x A11g f3 and Purple diesel x 88g13hp for my freebie pack I chose Goji Og x 88g13hp. All from GLG. Can't wait for the darkness to arive!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Can't wait for the darkness to arive!


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 20, 2015)

I meant dankness lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I meant dankness lol


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Aug 20, 2015)

Has anyone here run bodhis and aces malawi, and how do they compare. Ace said theres finishes as far as 43° didn't know if bodhis can too.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 20, 2015)

I have been looking for info on prayer tower and silver mountain. I want to know how sativa they are. I talked to Patt in the organic section about it but I didnt want to clutter the thread.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 20, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Chocolate Thai trait maybe? I don't think there is any lemon Thai in Headtrip.
> 
> I just popped 3 Headtrip F2s for the Solo cup competition but am going to toss them in veg if I get a female out of the two sage n sour seeds I popped. That way I can toss them in with the next crop and get a better representation of the genetics.
> 
> @akhiymjames has some of my Headtrip F2s, can't wait to see what he gets out of them.





Bob Zmuda said:


> My Bodhi brethren and specifically those who seem to know every strain ever @calicat @akhiymjames
> 
> 
> I made some head trip f2s a few years ago. Finally popped one and got the strangest plant. Total sativa, took 13 weeks and could have gone longer. Buds almost stacked like tiny pearls like a dr grinspoon look kinda. Total lemongrass smell. I really thought I hated it until I smoked some bowls of it last night. Shot me to outer space man. Felt like my eyes were spinning like pinwheels. Lol. I have some pics. Wtf is it? Some aspect of the lemon Thai?
> ...


Def the Chocolate Thai phenol but with the smell and flavor is coming from the Snow Lotus papa. Best of both worlds it seems you got. Those Headtrips will be popped in winter along with a lot of other Bodhi. Or they may come sooner depending on how I feel lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 20, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i had that... the a11... from a guy here.
> beautiful soft grape flav from his selected pheno.
> nugz were dense, frosty, and big.
> 
> ...


This aint Bodhi but Motarebel did some great preserving of the a13. I have some f4 now and they say that they have preserved the line to still show, genius and gorilla arm phenos. Have some of those too been sitting on them for some months now but I should've been popped them knowing how fats they finish. Would be a great plant to have in the rotation since its so fast. I guess they got moved farther up the list but still a while away tho


----------



## torontoke (Aug 20, 2015)

The testers that i ran which were my first intro into the world of bodhi were a13 x snow lotus and i was curious if anyone else tried them.
They were delicious.
When i saw them on glg as a13(gorilla arm) x snow lotus i immediately hit add to cart but nope


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't know how sativa dom the prayer tower is for sure i imagine 70/30 on most but this pic(someone else's can't remember who now) convinced me that i need prayer tower.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 20, 2015)

^ if i put one of those per sq ft in my lab ...omg !

absolutely love that plant structure for my basement. you guys with big ceilings indoors im jelly.

*

@ james ill have some c99 females soon enough. another pass around.
i see no need to keep it all to myself. plus im still seeking one or two well known cuts.
so the karma is good to spread around like soft butter on warm bread. yum! 

7 weeker is a must. plus its sativa. & flavorful.
love to hit a c99 mom w/ some a11 pollen.

im not sure which company on NGR that does the grim trifecta... but that seed could make for fun.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Aug 20, 2015)

The main cola from that plant for perspective i look at these from time to time to remind myself there is always room for me to improve lol. I really wish i could figure out who grew them to give credit they did a fine job.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 20, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> View attachment 3483244 The main cola from that plant for perspective i look at these from time to time to remind myself there is always room for me to improve lol. I really wish i could figure out who grew them to give credit they did a fine job.


 It is hard to find pics or smoke/grow reports. Thank you. I planned on upgrading to 15gal pots, it looks like I wil need it. My seeds are days old and this makes me excited lol!


----------



## Beemo (Aug 20, 2015)

wow great job @cripplecreek77
i know peeps that will pay a pretty penny for that top.

thats the thing i dont get about dispensaries. when they try to sell me or you "top shelf" you would get little popcorn nugs.
top shelf to me is, not only its FIRE/unique, but fat ass big toe buds/tops.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 20, 2015)

i got prayer tower as a freebie when i snagged my SSDD 

 hope i can do her justice as well as some of those photos 

that's a hell of a top would make excellent headstash


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I still want to cross Moby Dick to Exodus Cheese JUST to make a strain called Dick Cheese.


And just to.point out cheesy dick is on the tude

hpss://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/big-buddha-seeds-cheesy-dick/prod_136.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ps would herijuana x dream beaver be heri beaver? I think so.


LOL... Yes we have Heri Beaver, Black Beaver (x black widow), Dirty Beaver (x Dirty Queen), Big Beaver (x Big Bud), Beaver Glue, Girl Scout Beaver (or Forum Beaver)... Bodhi nicknamed Dirty Sanchez Zombie Dong, I nicknamed the Dank Sinatra Remix as Zombie Balls... Should I even get going on the possibilities? SHOE already used Muff Cabbage


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 20, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> And just to.point out cheesy dick is on the tude
> 
> hpss://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/big-buddha-seeds-cheesy-dick/prod_136.html


[/QUOTE]
Yeah, but its not half as cool a name as Dick Cheese.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah, but its not half as cool a name as Dick Cheese.[/QUOTE]
SuperSilver Beaver!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 21, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> View attachment 3483244 The main cola from that plant for perspective i look at these from time to time to remind myself there is always room for me to improve lol. I really wish i could figure out who grew them to give credit they did a fine job.


I absolutely remember this picture and if memory serves me correctly it was posted on the seed depot forum when that was still a thing. Bodhi was on that forum 24/7 and it was really fun. Wish I could remember who grew it. Made me buy a pack of prayer tower actually. I think I remember Bodhi commenting that's why he called it prayer tower. It makes huge ass towers every time. Come to uncle bob. 

So I told you I'd trim up that weird Thai monster plant I got from the head trip f2. Well I trimmed one piece (of 50,000) and made the executive decision to not trim any more. I'm approaching five units of solo hand trimming and I'm kinda losing it. This is gonna be made into some concentrate for sure.

As silly as it looks this shit gets me funny weird electric high. Kinda fun as I usually prefer indicas.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I absolutely remember this picture and if memory serves me correctly it was posted on the seed depot forum when that was still a thing. Bodhi was on that forum 24/7 and it was really fun. Wish I could remember who grew it. Made me buy a pack of prayer tower actually. I think I remember Bodhi commenting that's why he called it prayer tower. It makes huge ass towers every time. Come to uncle bob.
> 
> So I told you I'd trim up that weird Thai monster plant I got from the chocolate trip f2. Well I trimmed one piece (of 50,000) and made the executive decision to not trim any more. I'm approaching five units of solo hand trimming and I'm kinda losing it. This is gonna be made into some concentrate for sure.
> View attachment 3483353
> As silly as it looks this shit gets me funny weird electric high. Kinda fun as I usually prefer indicas.


Was it Headtrip or Chocolate Trip? I remember you said Headtrip so just wanna be certain lol. Makes me want to pop the lone Prayer Tower bean I have lol I want that tower cola and the others praying around it


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 21, 2015)

Also just realized ATF x a11g f3 one of the seeds that popped and sprouted grew TWINS!!! Lol never had this before but seen it many times. Its so weird to see two seedlings growing out the same solo cup but will do some transplant of the smaller on once it grows up more


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Aug 21, 2015)

Bob that looks like mind lube I'd happily share a cone of it with mr clifton. Sorta reminds me of a multi haze hybrid i grew last run stacks of single formation calyxs . Good job man.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 21, 2015)

K now I dont make it a habit to post other people's plant pics but I saw this and my jaw about hit the floor. Check out this 12x12 ancient og this guy in mendo is growing.





credit to mendo farmer of thcfarmer


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Aug 21, 2015)

I wanna do that^


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 21, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> I wanna do that^


Shit I would just be happy to get to trim that monster lol. I can honsetly say I dont think I could come even close to pulling off that. It would be dope to just be a sidekick on a farm like that for a while and soak up the knowledge. Would pack my bags in an instant... greenhouse growing is big in my state and would love to have a greenhouse of my own if my state ever gets is head out of kock brothers ass.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 21, 2015)

damm, those are impressive. i guess there's still some action over at the thcfarmer. 
i stopped going over there, ever since logic snitched on stax


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Was it Headtrip or Chocolate Trip? I remember you said Headtrip so just wanna be certain lol. Makes me want to pop the lone Prayer Tower bean I have lol I want that tower cola and the others praying around it


Head trip. I was delirious when I posted last night

1 bottle Zinfandel + 8 hours of trimming will make you a bit loopy.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah, but its not half as cool a name as Dick Cheese.[/QUOTE]


And maybe there should b a BudCrack (green crack x big bud)
Big Dick. (Big budx moby dick)
Skunk Piss (skunk x catpiss)
Blue Balls ( blueberryx monkey balls)
Night Head ( Headband x Barneys Nightshade)
Day head ( headbad x day dream)
Road Head (RKS x headband)
Cherry Violator ( cherry og x violator kush)
Hogg Dick/Balls (CC boss Hogg x moby dick x monkey balls)
Facewreck Cream ( facewreck haze x sour cream dna)
Pink. Flower ( dr underground upink kush x gdp flower child)
Dick Breath ( moby dick x sharksbreath)

Theres prolly more lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 21, 2015)

dick cheese and dick breath 

"YoooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO homie you got some of that dick cheeze?!!!!"


----------



## Beemo (Aug 21, 2015)

how would you know, what dick breath smells like?


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 21, 2015)

Yea dick breath was prolly the best. Totally left out gods vagina og cuz thats too easy lol


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 21, 2015)

not to discourage y'all form dick talk... & cherry violator (LOL) talk... i think fastbuds just stole that name.

night temps in your veg room?

im curious.
here, summer , after running 18/6, night temps are about ....81* - 82*

doubting the cheapo hygrometer/thermo i have.
think its off at least 5% on humidity.

^ what brand are you guys using ?
prefer normal (aa , aaa) battery unit.

thanks !


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 21, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> not to discourage y'all form dick talk... & cherry violator (LOL) talk... i think fastbuds just stole that name.
> 
> night temps in your veg room?
> 
> ...


72 degrees always ( is ac cheating?)

I have one I got on Amazon for like 10 bucks. It's night in the tents (lights on 9pm during summer) so I can't check the brand but it works great. When I searched for it it's the "#1 best seller" with great reviews. I'll check the brand with a green light in a few.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 21, 2015)

torontoke said:


> The testers that i ran which were my first intro into the world of bodhi were a13 x snow lotus and i was curious if anyone else tried them.
> They were delicious.


Can you be more detailed? Taste....smell....potency....time to finish?


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol!!!
> Big bud x black domina x moby dick.
> 
> You can put the name together yourselves.





professor KIND said:


> not to discourage y'all form dick talk... & cherry violator (LOL) talk... i think fastbuds just stole that name.
> 
> night temps in your veg room?
> 
> ...


 
This is what I use....that night the lil guy did not like the room..


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 21, 2015)

perfect. 

let me know... no rush... i'll grab that same one.

*

yep. temps a little high.
i was trying to avoid a/c.

basement growing is a pain... the walls hold heat forever.

but. pro. got a/c going online in 10 minutes.

thanks uncle bob.
kudos to you for ur massive pro setup & knowledge & strain whoring.

mad respekt for you my friend.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 21, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Yeah, but its not half as cool a name as Dick Cheese.



And maybe there should b a BudCrack (green crack x big bud)
Big Dick. (Big budx moby dick)
Skunk Piss (skunk x catpiss)
Blue Balls ( blueberryx monkey balls)
Night Head ( Headband x Barneys Nightshade)
Day head ( headbad x day dream)
Road Head (RKS x headband)
Cherry Violator ( cherry og x violator kush)
Hogg Dick/Balls (CC boss Hogg x moby dick x monkey balls)
Facewreck Cream ( facewreck haze x sour cream dna)
Pink. Flower ( dr underground upink kush x gdp flower child)
Dick Breath ( moby dick x sharksbreath)

Theres prolly more lol[/QUOTE]
I got bluepit and fireballs I may mingle together. Blueballs was one of the options


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 21, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Bob that looks like mind lube I'd happily share a cone of it with mr clifton.


You realize that Bob Zmuda was Tony Clifton part time, right?


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 21, 2015)

thanks gen!

imma crack 3 cheesedogs (connoisuer) today.
cant help myself.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3483569


i havent seen temperatures in the 60's since FEB!


----------



## torontoke (Aug 21, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Can you be more detailed? Taste....smell....potency....time to finish?


Sure
Tasted like that one cheesie in the bag that got extra cheese powder on it. Smelled like a skunk getting run over by a steam roller.
Potency was great id say 8.5/9 out ten. Came on quick and was equal parts head/body buzz. Not couch locking but not lets go run and do errands. Id say great for late afternoon wind downs or evenings.
Finished up between 56-60 days.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 21, 2015)

a/c with no mini split or windows in the lab?
basic ghetto city style... all based on a 4" tent collar i had.

cant afford a mini split right now?
definitely cant kick your stink outside right?

in my living space, its my house, so's i do's what's i like's.
needless to say... a little in-gen-uity  

of course this idea (a basic plenum think intake manifold) can be adapted several way with diff a/c units.

i get a solid 6* drop ...so from 82 well go down to 75-76.

gotta get on it as SOON as the light go off.
i call it getting ahead of the heat.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 21, 2015)

you can see the old heating duct line is COLD !

fuck the leccy... its about plants not looking like my cactus LOL !


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 21, 2015)

man  that's some shit right there. I've seen some A/cs adapted for gardens, that's pretty damn elaborate bro 

Outside the box thinker!


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 21, 2015)

right.
no smell dude.
big city right out that window !
and the lab benefits from the humidity drop & temp control.

my basement is made from ancient timbers... maybe mid 1800s.
i like to keep the lab dry as possible so the house smells good.

of course i filter air everywhere, use ona, even a honeywell air "purifyer" in the living room.

everything about that a/c unit can be broken down FAST.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 21, 2015)

the only thing is i cant smoke on that floor.
be sending stink air outside from many many daily bong hits.

so i set the powder room up like a smoke station with the vent fan connect to the lighting.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 21, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> a/c with no mini split or windows in the lab?
> basic ghetto city style... all based on a 4" tent collar i had.
> 
> cant afford a mini split right now?
> ...


You'd be surprised how similar my setup is. Window unit wasn't reaching the biggest tent. My bucket part is a styrofoam cooler though.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 21, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> not to discourage y'all form dick talk... & cherry violator (LOL) talk... i think fastbuds just stole that name.
> 
> night temps in your veg room?
> 
> ...


Acu rite is the brand I got. Works great.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 21, 2015)

got one (digi, with some features) on fleebay for $11 shipped. aa battery !!!! stoked.

acurite, same brand we use in the kitchen for candy & custard making.

much love.
thanks for the quik repsonses.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 21, 2015)

word of wisdom : never ask for advice u will not or have no intention to follow.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 21, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> word of wisdom : never ask for advice u will not or have no intention to follow.


as someone that deals with "What computer should I buy" at least 4 times a week I can't fucking agree with this more. I want to make 50 accounts to like the shit outta it


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 21, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> as someone that deals with "What computer should I buy" at least 4 times a week I can't fucking agree with this more. I want to make 50 accounts to like the shit outta it




Customer :Uhhh duh, hey dude, what bud should I buy? 

Budtender: I'd get the gsc or the cheese.

Customer: Uhh cool cool, gimme the white widow...

2 days later

Customer: Dude that widow sucked.

Budtender: yea i wouldnt smoke that. Id get the gsc or the cheese. :/


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 21, 2015)

A pleasant surprise I wasn't expecting so soon.

I LOVE Bodhi, Man! Hooked up the Deep Line Alchemy #3!!!!


----------



## calicat (Aug 21, 2015)

Sweet selection Big D good luck on those testers broski : -). Didn't even know B had the guava pheno of Stardawg.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 21, 2015)

calicat said:


> Sweet selection Big D good luck on those testers broski : -).


Thank yo! It's all a major treat to me. I can't wait to get these under way. They should be wet within the next week or two.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 21, 2015)

calicat said:


> Sweet selection Big D good luck on those testers broski : -). Didn't even know B had the guava pheno of Stardawg.


I feel like such a fucking n00b where I live. It's all no name here. I never heard of these. "The Scene" here if there even is one, is very lame and in it's infancy, despite being in the neighboring province to BC. Is the Stardawg guava pheno special/rare?


----------



## calicat (Aug 21, 2015)

Out of all the phenotypes it has almost everything you want out of a strain. Succulent robust taste, long staying power, quick hitter, yields that can make the most discerning cash cropper take notice, pairs well with crosses, no tolerance buildup, and quite resistant to molds and pests, and novice friendly to grow. I am sure Dinafem would agree with me lol.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 21, 2015)

I was already excited to begin with you should have seen my happy dances. My wife was laughing at me lol.


but now I'm even more excited!


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 21, 2015)

i think its a way more interesting cross than the suge.

guava dawg is just as calicat said.
around my area that's bare min $600 a zip.

imo, that cut, the real deal, is tightly held. 

b-ski got his cut from jj?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 21, 2015)

i think the guava is jjs selected cut from looking thru stardawg beans...sweet score man!


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 21, 2015)

Caught a humming Bird today fellas


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 21, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> View attachment 3483769 Caught a humming Bird today fellas


Such a beautiful little guy. You found it injured? How did this happen? Looks like his wing is damaged. 

I don't think many people ever get to say they've held a hummingbird before.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 21, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i think its a way more interesting cross than the suge.
> 
> guava dawg is just as calicat said.
> around my area that's bare min $600 a zip.
> ...


the guava was not a closely held cut and came from closer to rezdog (maine)


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 21, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Such a beautiful little guy. You found it injured? How did this happen? Looks like his wing is damaged.
> 
> I don't think many people ever get to say they've held a hummingbird before.


They get pretty tame if you have a feeder close by your house. When I was a young lad living in BC we had dozens that would swarm around our feeders. I would stand on a chair and hold my fingers up by the flowers on the feeder and they would sit on my fingers while they ate.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 21, 2015)

i always thought it was jj's thing... the guava.
plus, in an area where i should have access to that cut, never shows.
& the nugz , they dont come from around my way. they come by way of the big apple.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 21, 2015)

wish mountain :


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 21, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> View attachment 3483769 Caught a humming Bird today fellas


Beautiful, I hope it's ok... I have a few feeders around my house but I've yet to see one with that coloring. I mainly get ruby throats and russets around here. Definetly not tame though, they're extremely aggressive and territorial little fuckers lol.


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 21, 2015)

I actually found him in the greenhouse. He flew away after I took him out so he seemed ok.


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 21, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I actually found him in the greenhouse. He flew away after I took him out so he seemed ok.


That's probably a once in a lifetime moment, I'm glad it's ok. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> They get pretty tame if you have a feeder close by your house. When I was a young lad living in BC we had dozens that would swarm around our feeders. I would stand on a chair and hold my fingers up by the flowers on the feeder and they would sit on my fingers while they ate.


I would have never known.  That sounds super awesome. Something I'd love to do.



joeypotseed said:


> I actually found him in the greenhouse. He flew away after I took him out so he seemed ok.



Glad to hear. What a beauty!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 21, 2015)

One day I'll get to grow a monster plant like that outdoors. Would be set on flowers in one harvest while I do the indoor and breeding. @professor KIND I use the same hygrometer that Genuity uses. Also that's a nice lil ac setup. If I has somewhere to vent I would do the same. Next year I will have mini split in before summer hits may do it for winter too since they have heat with them too as my garage gets super cold in winter.

Checked on the seedlings when I got home and I found another set of twins in another solo cup. So the ATF x a11g f3 have produced twins from 2/5 seeds I popped. never had twin before and now got two sets lol. Its cool looking but I'll separate them prolly next week once they have better root system to move. Does anybody know when there's twin like that are they both male or female or both?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 21, 2015)

id assume if reg seeds they could be any combo...


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 21, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> id assume if reg seeds they could be any combo...


yeah that would be my first guess too man , let's see haha 

lucky you @akhiymjames got two sets of twins and 

lucky to even get to test run that line i'm jealous haha 

but here in cali we got our clone onlys but you testers are getting some phenos even nicer than some "elites" in my opinion 

pheno hunts are the best! 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening RIU growers!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 21, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Shit I would just be happy to get to trim that monster lol. I can honsetly say I dont think I could come even close to pulling off that. It would be dope to just be a sidekick on a farm like that for a while and soak up the knowledge. Would pack my bags in an instant... greenhouse growing is big in my state and would love to have a greenhouse of my own if my state ever gets is head out of kock brothers ass.


 I feel your pain about the local gov!


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Aug 21, 2015)

Plants like that need like 100 gallons of good soil and a ton of water. All i can do is wish since i gotta hide em lol. This coming season im gonna take advantage of the greenhouse for an early start and see what 25-40 gallon homemade clothpots can produce in a guerrilla grow.i am gonna use 10 gallon growbags for the seed projects i have planned see if i can make 1000 or so of each f2/p1 i make.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 21, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I feel your pain about the local gov!


it would be nice if all of usa had a medical program and allowed at least what california does for usual patients 6 mature or 12 immature i believe 

wish things were more lenient this medicine truly helps me and many others, create jobs, contributes to the economy and shouldn't be looked at as a crime


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 21, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> it would be nice if all of usa had a medical program and allowed at least what california does for usual patients 6 mature or 12 immature i believe
> 
> wish things were more lenient this medicine truly helps me and many others, create jobs, contributes to the economy and shouldn't be looked at as a crime


 Local government says"if you dont like it, move" so I am going to follow thier advice. I will leave the worst part of my family here, they smoke meth not pot. I only smoke pot. If they really want me to move, I will! I just got my 100% VA rating today. I will sell my crappy little house and buy a nice house in southern oregon. It is retarded if you think about it. Everybody that has the means and will to leave, are going to. I will take my $50,000yr to another state. Its not much, but I have plenty of free time!


----------



## bloodstone (Aug 21, 2015)

I have a question about bodhi's 88g13 x hp, is it from sensi seed bank stock? Sounds a lot like Mr Nice, just curious. I had a couple phenos of Mr Nice back in like 2001 and they both tasted like burnt rubber.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 21, 2015)

bloodstone said:


> I have a question about bodhi's 88g13 x hp, is it from sensi seed bank stock? Sounds a lot like Mr Nice, just curious. I had a couple phenos of Mr Nice back in like 2001 and they both tasted like burnt rubber.


No I don't think so from my understanding ndnguy is the one who made 88g13/hp. Its called Ghash he inbreed the line and passed out a lot of stock to other breeders. Didn't want anyone to just purely make Ghash beans and profit off them so that why its in crosses.


----------



## calicat (Aug 21, 2015)

The beans were I believed originally came from Neville then gifted to Ndnguy. The other difference of Mr Nice and Ndnguy g13hp is that Ndnguys has nl # 1 in it's pedigree.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 21, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i always thought it was jj's thing... the guava.
> plus, in an area where i should have access to that cut, never shows.
> & the nugz , they dont come from around my way. they come by way of the big apple.


high times touts it big time . but the first time i hear of that cut it was call guavachem and was just the best pheno from some maine grower . that popped some of JJ's work (the BX) if they are not the same cut i am sorry for chiming in ...


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 21, 2015)

So got a question to throw out there.Ive had some trouble getting the breedbay thread to load. Does anyone have info on the next bodhi seed release or did he drop one earlier this year


----------



## torontoke (Aug 21, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> So got a question to throw out there.Ive had some trouble getting the breedbay thread to load. Does anyone have info on the next bodhi seed release or did he drop one earlier this year


There was a bodhi drop a couple months ago on great lake genetics and then another and a restock last week.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea Bodhi had drop already lots of new stuff plus the older new stuff too. Like torontoke said great lake genetics is where you wanna go for all of the Bodhi gear


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 22, 2015)

GLG is cool enough to send you emails & restock updates.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 22, 2015)

last night, swear dudes, i had a dream...

it was like that picture of the giant ancient og bush.... but a row of giant prayer towers.

massive like oak trees, with beautiful nugz the size of basketballs.
needless to say, i was sleeping very soundly & w/ many sugarcoated dream thoughts.

was very happy to see those prayer tower pics.
this place is a great way to get an idea of what b-man strain works for you.

gotta get some prayer tower just to see those colas in my basement !


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> high times touts it big time . but the first time i hear of that cut it was call guavachem and was just the best pheno from some maine grower . that popped some of JJ's work (the BX) if they are not the same cut i am sorry for chiming in ...


no. your commetns are ALWAYS appreciated.
now i know who you are, shit im listening.

still just a short ride from the big apple, we know the guava as jj's project & his cut.

the nugz i saw were 100% grown indoor. i was trying to be cool about it. no lie i wanted to break open every nug to look for seeds. couldnt bring myself to ask the guy, my client, for any he might have found... must always stay d-low with regard to what i share with my clients. they think i buy the dank from you or you or you. and as far as i say, yes i bought it from "insert name here" 

but it doesnt negate that somebody else may have found the guava.
and i could be wrong. were going on "street information".

which is hardly accurate.

that cut, out of nyc, cant get it no way. impossible.

you west coasters are lucky... i say tight held you guys say nah its everywhere out here.

bless bro.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 22, 2015)

torontoke said:


> There was a bodhi drop a couple months ago on great lake genetics and then another and a restock last week.



Awsome, i was a little skeptical because they seem to.want alot of info. The med card is wat got me.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 22, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Awsome, i was a little skeptical because they seem to.want alot of info. The med card is wat got me.


I thought the same thing but apparently you dont need a med card they just want proof your 18 so even a photocopy of your license with everything everything covered over but ur name and birthday should work.
If you want the latest and greatest from bodhi its the best place to go.
Plus if you buy two packs u get one free.
If your having trouble signing up just email dragboatjeffy his email is in the contact us on their page.

Good luck


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 22, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I thought the same thing but apparently you dont need a med card they just want proof your 18 so even a photocopy of your license with everything everything covered over but ur name and birthday should work.
> If you want the latest and greatest from bodhi its the best place to go.
> Plus if you buy two packs u get one free.
> If your having trouble signing up just email dragboatjeffy his email is in the contact us on their page.
> ...



Well after signing up and thoroughly looking through his stock, he has all the strains from tude i wanted and some straigh amazing crosses, so im pretty much all in, and will prolly purchasr from here as soon as i hear back.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 22, 2015)

I got a melt video of the dry sift I made from my Dank Zappa trim and larf. Enjoy!


https://instagram.com/p/6seL5CIpLy/?taken-by=irie_iwe


----------



## Beemo (Aug 22, 2015)

just sharing a tip, that i think its useful....
got this info over at stax from johnny n.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 22, 2015)

Finally ordered me some Bodhi beans,

Tranquil Elephantizer
Dream Beaver
Sunshine Daydream
Sorcerers Apprentice
Satsuma
Silver Mountain

Due to lack of grow / flower space and my love of variety I just got a couple of beans of each strain. Cant wait to get them popped in the next couple of months.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 22, 2015)

Beemo said:


> just sharing a tip, that i think its useful....
> got this info over at stax from johnny n.


after a set time, u should delete that bro.
did mine already.

everybody dont need that data.
even dude for making it. man, you fucking up.

imo. not saying shit. not starting shit.

ur call.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 22, 2015)

i can't decide which strains by b man to grab next,

I've had my eye on love triangle, moontang, tranquil elephantizer, snow leopard, star flight, space cake, blockhead bx, pineapple hashplant, dank zappa, godhead, etc etc etc

leaning towards love triangle and star flight to start and maybe a few of the others next order

what would you guys recommend? and any of those disappearing that i should grab first??

thanks for any and all advice/input it is much appreciated!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 22, 2015)

Any of those will do bro. B man has to many strains truly I would get some variety from each papa Appy, Snow Lotus, 88g13/hp and some of the others he uses. Dank Sinatra seems like one to get. LA Affie x Deadly G is killer. Same as 88g13/hp but different pheno tho. Wish I could grab some beans would be all Bodhi


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 22, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> i can't decide which strains by b man to grab next,
> 
> I've had my eye on love triangle, moontang, tranquil elephantizer, snow leopard, star flight, space cake, blockhead bx, pineapple hashplant, dank zappa, godhead, etc etc etc
> 
> ...


You could damn near put your faves in a hat and draw names. Only breeder that I can say I've liked every strain that I've tried. I've had quite a few packs of his on the back burner (plus F2's made by other peeps) for a while, but I'm digging in to those real soon...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Any of those will do bro. B man has to many strains truly I would get some variety from each papa Appy, Snow Lotus, 88g13/hp and some of the others he uses. Dank Sinatra seems like one to get. LA Affie x Deadly G is killer. Same as 88g13/hp but different pheno tho. Wish I could grab some beans would be all Bodhi


I always thought it would be fun to grab packs with the same mother cut and the 3 main dads and grow them along side eachother and compare..

off the top of my head I think Sweet Skunk has been hit with all 3 dads. Elfinstone, Strange Brew and whatever the SS x g13/hp cross is called. I'm sure there's more out there. Seems like he's hit most mothers with each dad. I think the problem would be getting ahold of some of the appy crosses though.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Any of those will do bro. B man has to many strains truly I would get some variety from each papa Appy, Snow Lotus, 88g13/hp and some of the others he uses. Dank Sinatra seems like one to get. LA Affie x Deadly G is killer. Same as 88g13/hp but different pheno tho. Wish I could grab some beans would be all Bodhi


very true on the getting some different lines from different dads 
sure to get some killer phenos that way 

i really have wanted stardawg phenos for some time so star flight might be the choice for the snow lotus dad 

and as far as the 88g13/hp they sound so killer that is a hard choice honestly so many to drool over haha 

and the appy dad there's not as many options but heaven mountain, tiger mountain or silver mountain look great



st0wandgrow said:


> You could damn near put your faves in a hat and draw names. Only breeder that I can say I've liked every strain that I've tried. I've had quite a few packs of his on the back burner (plus F2's made by other peeps) for a while, but I'm digging in to those real soon...


i bet man i've only seen fire from grows of his gear and love the genes he uses some nice and older flavors and some newer stuff to please pretty much any grower 



D_Urbmon said:


> I always thought it would be fun to grab packs with the same mother cut and the 3 main dads and grow them along side eachother and compare..
> 
> off the top of my head I think Sweet Skunk has been hit with all 3 dads. Elfinstone, Strange Brew and whatever the SS x g13/hp cross is called. I'm sure there's more out there. Seems like he's hit most mothers with each dad. I think the problem would be getting ahold of some of the appy crosses though.


i was bummed out when i learned the appy dad was lost if i read correctly

but i have SSDD and hopefully will grab heaven mountain and tiger mountain at least if not all appy crosses i can afford that are left lol


----------



## Beemo (Aug 22, 2015)

those wookies and starflight got me curious...
i went with snow high this round.. next round will be bodhi... even tho i have some bodhi already...
dont forget about snowhigh. i know there kinda pricey.. but peeps say they are worth it...
bodhi does get some of his landrace/x's from snow.

here's snow's quote....

"I gave Bodhi several "Elite" cuttings over the years. We are friends, many people know that. I gave him a Pure Kush that he dubbed "HollyWood Pure Kush" to separate it from the Suge Knight Pure Kush. He used the same Uzbekistani line on both Pure Kushes. The Pure Kush x Uzbekistani is the line I gave him that he pollinated with the Uzbek male. This line is the same breeding stock that was used in the breeding of Taskenti from Cannabiogen. Its not taskenti, just the Uzbekistani line which was a parent in its breeding.

I gave Bodhi the Iranian which is the female in the Ancient OG, HP13 female used in his Lucky13 strain. and others. We have been working together on projects from our own breeding lines and clones for years.

I know Bodhi did some other work with Uzbekistani lines 2 years ago, so I think that may be different? I am not sure though. Hope the info helps."


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 22, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I always thought it would be fun to grab packs with the same mother cut and the 3 main dads and grow them along side eachother and compare..
> 
> off the top of my head I think Sweet Skunk has been hit with all 3 dads. Elfinstone, Strange Brew and whatever the SS x g13/hp cross is called. I'm sure there's more out there. Seems like he's hit most mothers with each dad. I think the problem would be getting ahold of some of the appy crosses though.


I have Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp going now. Those aren't released but I think they are gonna be killer. B told me to cherish them as the Sweet Skunk mom is lost  only 2 of the 5 I soaked germed so gonna wait till I'm ready to pop the rest. See what comes from the two but terp heaven on them in veg. Very piney xmas tree skunk hashy smell. Cant wait to see what comes from them tho. Yea that would be nice to compare crosses with same mom different dad.

@Gratefulgrowin93 Bro there are some more Appy crosses out there. B man just released the Chem3 x Appy Cobra Lips and I'm interested in the Stardawg crosses too. I'm really looking forward to his landrace p1 hybrids. One is calling my name big time.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I have Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp going now. Those aren't released but I think they are gonna be killer. B told me to cherish them as the Sweet Skunk mom is lost  only 2 of the 5 I soaked germed so gonna wait till I'm ready to pop the rest. See what comes from the two but terp heaven on them in veg. Very piney xmas tree skunk hashy smell. Cant wait to see what comes from them tho. Yea that would be nice to compare crosses with same mom different dad.
> 
> @Gratefulgrowin93 Bro there are some more Appy crosses out there. B man just released the Chem3 x Appy Cobra Lips and I'm interested in the Stardawg crosses too. I'm really looking forway his landrace p1 hybrids. One is calling my name big time.


i nearly forgot but i was gonna ask everyone too is the triangle used in black triangle and love triangle the same triangle kush from florida back in the day ?

and @akhiymjames nice to hear that man should i keep my eyes on glg for more appy crosses??

i gotta grab some landraces to play with too man some great stuff is coming out before i can even try all the goodies i already have, soon ill have more space to play with too so hopefully they all get grown sooner than later haha

patience is key 

hope you all are having a great night, i am hunting for meds that aren't too overpriced and/or harsh seems like that is getting hard in my area

wish me luck! and i will hopefully pull the trigger on my bodhi order in the next couple days i am very excited


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 22, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> i nearly forgot but i was gonna ask everyone too is the triangle used in black triangle and love triangle the same triangle kush from florida back in the day ?
> 
> and @akhiymjames nice to hear that man should i keep my eyes on glg for more appy crosses??
> 
> ...


That I would like to know is the Triangle used in those the same as the cut the Swamp Boys is known for. Who truly knows what all B man crossed with Appy he could have some crazy crosses that he plan to test and release. I would like to get the Cobra Lips to compare to the Chem3 x 88g13/hp I have.

Hope you find some meds bro with all the great stuff you've been getting hopefully you wont ever have to go through this again. Its my plan for sure too.


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 22, 2015)

which bank at the moment stocks the largest collection of bodhi that ships worldwide with cc payment guys?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 22, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> which bank at the moment stocks the largest collection of bodhi that ships worldwide with cc payment guys?


Midweeksong, Attitude, Seedsman and TSSC


----------



## calicat (Aug 23, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> very true on the getting some different lines from different dads
> sure to get some killer phenos that way
> 
> i really have wanted stardawg phenos for some time so star flight might be the choice for the snow lotus dad
> ...


Aside from the aforementioned great suggestions. If you see any Instant karma , temple, and goji males jump on those fast And I can tell you B's cut of Tk is quite similar to cornbread Ricky's cut. Took me a while almost two years to find a full on Tk in Black Triangle in the DRRS (F2) in undisclosed number of packs. Has same viney structure like Loompa's or Nspecta's cut which directly came from Ricky.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That I would like to know is the Triangle used in those the same as the cut the Swamp Boys is known for. Who truly knows what all B man crossed with Appy he could have some crazy crosses that he plan to test and release. I would like to get the Cobra Lips to compare to the Chem3 x 88g13/hp I have.
> 
> Hope you find some meds bro with all the great stuff you've been getting hopefully you wont ever have to go through this again. Its my plan for sure too.


haha that is the plan definitely i wish i kept going after my grow last year went so well i traveled a lot had fun but i kept going i would have meds right now all organic too

but i did find a collective in my area i hadn't seen around they aren't too bad i got a free gram, lighter, raw cone rolling paper, and they weighed me a little heavy on some pretty decent tahoe og i've had tahoe that blows this away one day ill see what i can do with that cut myself if possible



calicat said:


> Aside from the aforementioned great suggestions. If you see any Instant karma , temple, and goji males jump on those fast And I can tell you B's cut of Tk is quite similar to cornbread Ricky's cut. Took me a while almost two years to find a full on Tk in Black Triangle in the DRRS (F2) in undisclosed number of packs. Has same viney structure like Loompa's or Nspecta's cut which directly came from Ricky.


and nice to know you got heavy leaning tk phenos from that cross i might grab her too if i can , i have heard too much good about tk to not run her in soil with compost tea at least once

so it looks my order might be : black triangle and star flight 

and i think i will get applachian hashplant as a gift  glg is awesome for stateside orders 

plus i have SSDD and will get more appy crosses soon as i can 

really want the tranquil elephantizer too and cougar's milk and so many others haha


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 23, 2015)

between the black triangle i should get some nice g13/hp phenos and triangle kush, and then hopefully a few at least leaning towards the appy dad from the Appalachian hashplant 

then soon as i can afford more orders i will grab a few more every month or two i hope haha


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 23, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I thought the same thing but apparently you dont need a med card they just want proof your 18 so even a photocopy of your license with everything everything covered over but ur name and birthday should work.
> If you want the latest and greatest from bodhi its the best place to go.
> Plus if you buy two packs u get one free.
> If your having trouble signing up just email dragboatjeffy his email is in the contact us on their page.
> ...


Can anyone confirm that glg offers a free pack if u buy two. And how.does the pay work. I read something about an order form?


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 23, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> between the black triangle i should get some nice g13/hp phenos and triangle kush, and then hopefully a few at least leaning towards the appy dad from the Appalachian hashplant
> 
> then soon as i can afford more orders i will grab a few more every month or two i hope haha


Appalachian hashplant?



JDGreen said:


> Can anyone confirm that glg offers a free pack if u buy two. And how.does the pay work. I read something about an order form?


I got a free pack of pink lotus with my order from them of dank sinatra and more cowbell. Have heard people can pick their freebie but wasnt given the choice. Havent made abother order yet either but am contemplating one with this new drop. For payment just sent them the copy of my id, invoice number and the money amd got my seeds in 2 days of them getting moola.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 23, 2015)

calicat said:


> Aside from the aforementioned great suggestions. If you see any Instant karma , temple, and goji males jump on those fast


Man those instant karma crosses sound like fire... if a lot of those crosses hit glg ever my wallet might be in trouble lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2015)

Anybody have the 411 on hashplant #4?
Cant find any info on it...


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 23, 2015)

A few pic's of the Apollo11g about 4 weeks into flower....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 23, 2015)

More Dank Zappa. Finished trimming it today I'm excited to make more dry sift with the trim. This shit is covered in trichomes from head to toe. Every last nug. The Dank in the name is no lie.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 24, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> More Dank Zappa. Finished trimming it today I'm excited to make more dry sift with the trim. This shit is covered in trichomes from head to toe. Every last nug. The Dank in the name is no lie.
> 
> View attachment 3485333
> 
> View attachment 3485335


Beautiful! What's the taste and smell like on those?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Beautiful! What's the taste and smell like on those?


The jars of herb have the most amazing sweet fruity smell but strangely that does not carry over to the flavor. Something like fruity pebbles or fruit loops. I still can't pinpoint the flavor of the hash but the only thing that comes to mind is a floral or potpourri type flavor which sounds disgusting but it's not perfume-like nor does it taste bad like it sounds. It's a strange subtle flavor that I just can't figure out for the life of me.


----------



## COGrown (Aug 24, 2015)

Seed fairy (glg) dropped off a lovely package for me today. Some Dank Sinatra (finally) some Genius Lemon Thai Extreme and some NL#6 x Appalachia. And a wax/oil jar, and some freebie beans I will probably never get to.


----------



## COGrown (Aug 24, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Anybody have the 411 on hashplant #4?
> Cant find any info on it...


Sounds like chem 4 x 88g13hp if I had to guess. Where's that at?


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 24, 2015)

Let the dankness begin!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 24, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Sounds like chem 4 x 88g13hp if I had to guess. Where's that at?


I'm pretty sure it is. I saw that before don't know if GLG had them and are out or maybe it was the tester list I cant remember for sure but I have seen that. I wonder how they compare to the Chem 3 x 88g13/hp I ran?


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 24, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> View attachment 3485755 Let the dankness begin!


Sitting on a pack of those as well. Try to post some pictures here when you grow it, if you can, that strain tends to get asked about a lot.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 24, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Sitting on a pack of those as well. Try to post some pictures here when you grow it, if you can, that strain tends to get asked about a lot.


Will do. Gunna bust them in a cpl weeks finishing up this run about 2-4 weeks. And im gunna letem go. Been real interested in the Appalachia crosses and hopefully gunna grab a hashplant soon

But i had to get the bubba cross, cuz ive been thumbin through some bubbas and they just down.pull the muster.


----------



## the real mccoy (Aug 24, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> A few pic's of the Apollo11g about 4 weeks into flower....View attachment 3485326View attachment 3485326 View attachment 3485327 View attachment 3485328 View attachment 3485329


What's up with the bunch of bananas in the 3rd pic?


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice plants flash and urb. That zappa is super frosty, how many runs you have with her now you tested her right?


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 25, 2015)

So im having trouble getting dragboat to email me back, it is my understanding that you dont pick ur freebie and u dont have to set up and submit ur cart but.just mail the.cash with the id numbers? Very confused since he hasnt emailed.me back but riu has helped


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 25, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> So im having trouble getting dragboat to email me back, it is my understanding that you dont pick ur freebie and u dont have to set up
> and submit ur cart but.just mail the.cash with the id number im confused since he hasnt emailed.me back but riu has helped


He will be in touch with you I'm sure. They had a huge hospitality tent at the HT cannabis cup over the weekend so I'm sure they spent the better part of yesterday breaking that down and loading their shit up.


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 25, 2015)

the real mccoy said:


> What's up with the bunch of bananas in the 3rd pic?


I did find one nanner,sorry I don't see a bunch though..she might be seeded.


----------



## calicat (Aug 25, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Sounds like chem 4 x 88g13hp if I had to guess. Where's that at?


They are found at Holistic Nursery i.e. SVOC. And you are absolutely correct its Chem 4 vs 88g13hp? I wish it was what I thought it was gonna be. Reeferman had a mondo yielding hashplant dubbed hashplant #4. 
This was taken from instagram post from HN or SVOC ...... lemon hashplant (lemon g x 88g13hp) pre release*
drunken parrot (nl5 noof x sl)
hashplant #4 (chem 4 x 88g13hp)
dirty hashplant (dirty hippy x 88g13hp)
tigermelon hashplant (chem d x uzbekistani x 88g13/hp)
Arriving in about a week! #bodhiseeds#breederofbreeders#seedvaultofca


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 25, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> The jars of herb have the most amazing sweet fruity smell but strangely that does not carry over to the flavor. Something like fruity pebbles or fruit loops. I still can't pinpoint the flavor of the hash but the only thing that comes to mind is a floral or potpourri type flavor which sounds disgusting but it's not perfume-like nor does it taste bad like it sounds. It's a strange subtle flavor that I just can't figure out for the life of me.


I have some DZ finishing ATM smells like some kind of candy from my childhood can't quite place it. Fruity and skunky with a touch of smelly toes it is incredibly strong. Frost... we got all the frost we need right here. Hot damn it is teich city.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 25, 2015)

Anyhoo found me a nice little package in the mail today... Affy x Dragon Blood F3, to be run instantly going to log that one on Breedbay... Kush 4 x GHASH.... Perkins x Good Medicine.... Old Mother Ghani x '88G13HP.... quite a season coming up.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 25, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> So im having trouble getting dragboat to email me back, it is my understanding that you dont pick ur freebie and u dont have to set up and submit ur cart but.just mail the.cash with the id numbers? Very confused since he hasnt emailed.me back but riu has helped


hey man

i am new to glg too, what i did was put everything in my cart, submitted it, then get the invoice/id number, sent that, and my proof of age with it since my camera sucks on my mobile i couldn't email that to him

i am expecting to hear from them within 3 days or so? or how long it takes snail mail to reach MI from here in southern California

hopefully all is well, this is my first order from them and i really could use the beans these days to get more variety and genetics i've never ran before


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 25, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> hey man
> 
> i am new to glg too, what i did was put everything in my cart, submitted it, then get the invoice/id number, sent that, and my proof of age with it since my camera sucks on my mobile i couldn't email that to him
> 
> ...


Cool. I was gunna do the same, submit and then mail it withmy proof of.med card and id numbers


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 25, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Cool. I was gunna do the same, submit and then mail it withmy proof of.med card and id numbers


Also snail mail from Indy to Az is five days. Idk about Mich to so cal.but.im sure its the same


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 25, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Anyhoo found me a nice little package in the mail today... Affy x Dragon Blood F3, to be run instantly going to log that one on Breedbay... Kush 4 x GHASH.... Perkins x Good Medicine.... Old Mother Ghani x '88G13HP.... quite a season coming up.


I've grown that Perkins cut several times. It's one of the higher testing cbd strains that I'm aware of. 20%+ cbd .25% thc. 8 weeks and she's done, frosty as hell too.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 25, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Cool. I was gunna do the same, submit and then mail it withmy proof of.med card and id numbers


sounds good man i will post on here when i get my package 

hope all goes well for both of us , i have only used ngr as far as usa banks 



st0wandgrow said:


> I've grown that Perkins cut several times. It's one of the higher testing cbd strains that I'm aware of. 20%+ cbd .25% thc. 8 weeks and she's done, frosty as hell too.


and 20% cbd and 0.25% thc almost sounds like the test results from the suzy q strain i have, they say is a 50:1 
ratio


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've grown that Perkins cut several times. It's one of the higher testing cbd strains that I'm aware of. 20%+ cbd .25% thc. 8 weeks and she's done, frosty as hell too.


You are kidding me. I actually got goose bumps reading this. Many people in need over here. I know B likes his high cbd types to do the rounds so I will be cloning and passing along like a mad man.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You are kidding me. I actually got goose bumps reading this. Many people in need over here. I know B likes his high cbd types to do the rounds so I will be cloning and passing along like a mad man.


that is great to hear and see brother much love and respect 

if we can't even share medicine then what do we have
trips me out how money motivated a lot of this industry is , i understand making a living and all,

but over charging cats custy out every last gram i see people around my area do it is sad i kick down anyone in need herb, cuts whatever if i can, i am glad to see generous good hearted people on here it is a nice change from the strain hoarders and salesman i often encounter here at home


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 25, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You are kidding me. I actually got goose bumps reading this. Many people in need over here. I know B likes his high cbd types to do the rounds so I will be cloning and passing along like a mad man.


You're gonna love it. Seems to do wonders for any type of ailment that involves seizures, or any auto immune disease like Crohn's, rheumatoid arthritis, etc.

I would have to believe that there would be a staggering number of people that would benefit from a strain like this in your part of the world. Good stuff!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 25, 2015)

B gives out his CBD projects for free yes?


I don't know anyone currently in need but I have often contemplated if I should seek these out but at the same time I'm too shy to ask because I feel like B has given me too much already. I feel like they might be good to have on hand though in the event I can help someone. 


and then on the flip side what's the point when I don't have access to testing? How will I know which individuals possess cbd and to what degree / what ratio?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 25, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> B gives out his CBD projects for free yes?
> 
> 
> I don't know anyone currently in need but I have often contemplated if I should seek these out but at the same time I'm too shy to ask because I feel like B has given me too much already. I feel like they might be good to have on hand though in the event I can help someone.
> ...


True enough. Your best bet would be a verified cut. If it weren't for the damn international border between us!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> True enough. Your best bet would be a verified cut. If it weren't for the damn international border between us!


One day brother, one day. 


Even then we'll have to sneak the cut across because of agricultural protection in regards to pests, pathogens and disease, but we'd only be facing a fine instead of imprisonment.


----------



## MarWan (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Scotch089 (Aug 25, 2015)

The ssdd 7.5 weeks under 115w LED, couple more and start sharpening the axe. 

    

Fingers crossed for some tasty shit


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice! @Scotch089 

Bodhi got credit on the first place win this last weekend at the michigan cannabis cup for a strain I haven't heard of anyone really growing, unless they just mean sunshine daydream their pheno #4...
BEST HYBRID FLOWER

1st Place - Sunshine #4 by Bhodi Seeds from The Green Room Detroit
http://www.hightimes.com/read/winners-2015-michigan-medical-cannabis-cup


----------



## kona gold (Aug 26, 2015)

glg stands for wha t? Mahalo.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Aug 26, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Nice! @Scotch089
> 
> Bodhi got credit on the first place win this last weekend at the michigan cannabis cup for a strain I haven't heard of anyone really growing, unless they just mean sunshine daydream their pheno #4...
> BEST HYBRID FLOWER
> ...


https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds-sunshine-4/prod_183.html
Different strain haven't seen it in stock anywhere in years ssddxchem4


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 26, 2015)

kona gold said:


> glg stands for wha t? Mahalo.


Great Lakes Genetics


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 26, 2015)

Scotch that looks super delicious! Yum!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 26, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You're gonna love it. Seems to do wonders for any type of ailment that involves seizures, or any auto immune disease like Crohn's, rheumatoid arthritis, etc.
> 
> I would have to believe that there would be a staggering number of people that would benefit from a strain like this in your part of the world. Good stuff!


StOw... I have a close friend who has had rheumatoid arthritis since he was 19 and he is approaching 60... we have to help him stand and sit down, get out of bed... his elbows have horns growing out them shit you not... he asked the doc about amputating his legs due to the pain a few years ago. The slightest impact I can make to his comfort will be a joy beyond measure.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 26, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> True enough. Your best bet would be a verified cut. If it weren't for the damn international border between us!


You have no idea what kind of risk we run to have a cut tested... but it does get done. I will spend the money to do so with the Perkins cross. 
Verified info is key for medicine you are spot on.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 26, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds-sunshine-4/prod_183.html
> Different strain haven't seen it in stock anywhere in years ssddxchem4


There are many more cup firsts to come from Bodhi Seeds mark my words...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm sure it's not the first cup won by a Bodhi creation?


I swear I've seen(online) extracts made from Bodhi strains place at events.


----------



## Scotch089 (Aug 26, 2015)

Yea there was a gogi shatter, I think, this year. Don't think it's the first time it's (something with gogi) won either

Edit: rosin sorry


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 26, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm sure it's not the first cup won by a Bodhi creation?
> 
> 
> I swear I've seen(online) extracts made from Bodhi strains place at events.


Jabbas Stash won best overall at the 2013 Santa Cruz Cup. I'm sure there has been more


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 26, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> StOw... I have a close friend who has had rheumatoid arthritis since he was 19 and he is approaching 60... we have to help him stand and sit down, get out of bed... his elbows have horns growing out them shit you not... he asked the doc about amputating his legs due to the pain a few years ago. The slightest impact I can make to his comfort will be a joy beyond measure.


Ohh your buddy has some relief coming. My neighbours wife has RA and she takes a cbd oil orally every day. It has helped her tremedously. 

Very little scientific research done, but you can find a few papers if you dig.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10920191


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Nice! @Scotch089
> 
> Bodhi got credit on the first place win this last weekend at the michigan cannabis cup for a strain I haven't heard of anyone really growing, unless they just mean sunshine daydream their pheno #4...
> BEST HYBRID FLOWER
> ...


We at swamp donkey seeds took first place best sativa with bodhi appilation thunder fuck at the northwest canna classic last april.


----------



## pnwmystery (Aug 26, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm sure it's not the first cup won by a Bodhi creation?
> 
> 
> I swear I've seen(online) extracts made from Bodhi strains place at events.


I think Goji OG won a category of the HTCC in Seattle circa 2013.


----------



## Ray black (Aug 27, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> sky lotus (og) , finished product
> View attachment 3481877



Yo man,

I have been stalking your posts about sky lotus from the sidelines..

Nice buds they look super frosty and tasty dude!

I am running some of those right now, couple weeks into veg

What does she taste like? 

Is it berry leaning and sweet or is it coffee/og earthy/piney skywalker?

Super interested in the flavor profile


----------



## ryanme123 (Aug 27, 2015)

What's the go with glg and payment does it have to be by mail or what? ??


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 27, 2015)

ryanme123 said:


> What's the go with glg and payment does it have to be by mail or what? ??


$ in an envelope. make sure they got a copy of ur ID.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 27, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Yo man,
> 
> I have been stalking your posts about sky lotus from the sidelines..
> 
> ...


i found two phenos.

one i let go was dense nugz, sweet, berry, skunky...

the one i kept is like nothing i ever tasted... its what i imagine snow lotus to taste like.
musky, skunky, earthy, smooth, sweet...


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 27, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I think Goji OG won a category of the HTCC in Seattle circa 2013.


it placed up there with green crack.

i think exotic was best concentrate too.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 27, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> it placed up there with green crack.
> 
> i think exotic was best concentrate too.


i had some goji og live resin recently in a dispensary in corona not too far from my home town

it was the best oil/shatter/rosin etc i have had this year, the terpenes were insane,

left such a rich flavor in your mouth and the high was so potent exactly what i needed at the time,

really knocked my socks off from head to body just all around amazing would smoke a dab of that every night to help me chill out then sleep well as i get more stoned from it if i could but that stuff is rather pricey haha


----------



## Ray black (Aug 27, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i found two phenos.
> 
> one i let go was dense nugz, sweet, berry, skunky...
> 
> ...


Great, I'm pumped man.

I had a Reserva Privada Sktwalker lasted that was kind like that too. Very special..

Thanks dude


----------



## Ray black (Aug 27, 2015)

Skywalker last year......

Damn nonsense


----------



## calicat (Aug 27, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> i had some goji og live resin recently in a dispensary in corona not too far from my home town
> 
> it was the best oil/shatter/rosin etc i have had this year, the terpenes were insane,
> 
> ...


Consider urself quite lucky broski. Those types of concentrates keep me up except for one's that have juggernaut numbers in cbd.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 27, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Great, I'm pumped man.
> 
> I had a Reserva Privada Sktwalker lasted that was kind like that too. Very special..
> 
> Thanks dude


np.

the keeper (which is not a mother till i run it a bunch) had sparse nanners in the main colas after 9 weeks in flower. np after the 4th generation of clones. i let one grow out 10+ weeks no nanners. been working this project from the day i saw these beans listed on seedman w/ the blockhead. all sold out pretty quik that drop. now id never shop at seedsman again... dank team baby.

the keeper also has nice flowing nugz, not super dense maybe a 7 on a 1 to 10 rating of density, very viney growth & structure, needs support, isnt fickle, clones fast, & more.

that musky-ness translates to prominent creamy musky vibe ... very very very loud when u open a jar.

bring some to work. you fucked.
unless u jar it.

i still have 7 beans left but this lady i found is making beautiful flowers for my clients.

i got 4 clones going... all for me !


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 27, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> The ssdd 7.5 weeks under 115w LED, couple more and start sharpening the axe.
> 
> View attachment 3486661 View attachment 3486662 View attachment 3486663 View attachment 3486664
> 
> Fingers crossed for some tasty shit


beauty bro. i just luv the way SSDD grows. it will not be long before i fill the entire basment with clones. not in the nxt 6 mnths but after look out!

whoever talked about scoring the seed along the edge w/ a razor.... yes.... works.
got some tough connoiseur cheesedawg that took to the razor fine.

i see them opening. its not scientific. nope. but i concur w/ the OP.
hopefully they bust out.

its like 8 stubborn beans.
yet, got 3 seedlings in riots.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 27, 2015)

Does anyone know what happened to the Appilacia male? I heard that he lost it, but how and why?


----------



## Ray black (Aug 27, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> np.
> 
> the keeper (which is not a mother till i run it a bunch) had sparse nanners in the main colas after 9 weeks in flower. np after the 4th generation of clones. i let one grow out 10+ weeks no nanners. been working this project from the day i saw these beans listed on seedman w/ the blockhead. all sold out pretty quik that drop. now id never shop at seedsman again... dank team baby.
> 
> ...


Great input, thanks

I noticed that mine cloned very easy/fast as well

I shop at the SSC because they have NEVER failed to get me my beans

Loud strains are my favorite man!


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 27, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the Appilacia male? I heard that he lost it, but how and why?


He was lost on one of bodhi's trips to collect landrace genetics. The story is somewhere on breedbay if you are interested.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 27, 2015)

on topic


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 28, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I think Goji OG won a category of the HTCC in Seattle circa 2013.


ive got a fresh pack of the goji, ive never grown it out b4 but everything ive read about it makes me feel ive gotta choose 1 as a stud male & cross as many different strain types as i can with it to not waste its genetic potential...something special for sure


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Aug 28, 2015)

First ever outdoor run little southwest of Boston. Got my white lotus keeper and a couple different nice phenos of mothers milk. Plants are between 8-9 feet tall and occupy a 10x15 foot fenced area.My friend is 6 feet tall and he is dwarfed by the mothers milk. We dig large holes and filled with 50/50 potting soil and 20+ year old composted grass clippings. No fertilizers or chemicals and plants seem to be loving it. Never grown outdoor so have no idea what to expect for yield but they are all tried and true clones so should be a fun fall.


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 28, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> $ in an envelope. make sure they got a copy of ur ID.


They never asked for my id!? Oh well...


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 28, 2015)

Just copped a pack of Goji OG from GLG...can't wait to see them


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 28, 2015)

Always amazing to see healthy plants outdoors when they can spread their roots! nice fucking trees there


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2015)

Scott (Moonshine) at Rare Dankness confirmed that the Triangle he used in Scott's OG and the GatorBoys version are the same mythical cut from Florida FWIW.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 28, 2015)

$220 a pack? Greedy Boys?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 28, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> $220 a pack? Greedy Boys?


I cant believe some of the seed priced now a days you think they're bad they ain't got nothing on Bay Area Exclusive $250 for 6pk of regs. Yes you read that right  but its crazy don't think it should be this way is your gonna mass produce beans but it is what it is. Would love to try some of the gear but not for that price not right now anyway lol


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 28, 2015)

No shit, I saw "Bay Area Exclusives" on Sour Patch...
$250 for SIX Reg. SEEDS?
wow...


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 28, 2015)

Donald Trump of seeds...I guess


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 28, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> No shit, I saw "Bay Area Exclusives" on Sour Patch...
> $250 for SIX Reg. SEEDS?
> wow...


its sorta out of my league paying that much...but then again peeps spend millions on art...its all relative to how much you desire something i guess


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 28, 2015)

So there's like us 99% and....
Vote Bernie


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 28, 2015)

seed should be $30.
following the i like to sleep at night principal.

only 2 or 3 lines.
but with a collective, we could take over the market.
i do 2 or 3. do them well. test them proper. u the same.

wonder if that model, with 10-12 memebers contributing seed, would make $ ?


----------



## torontoke (Aug 28, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> seed should be $30.
> following the i like to sleep at night principal.
> 
> only 2 or 3 lines.
> ...


I agree a company that tries to keep prices low and sell quantity should easily be more profitable over time but to some perspective uninformed buyers dumb enough to think cheaper means inferior and not buy em.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 28, 2015)

but the sheepeople will eat with their eyes !

the modern monkey is a very visual creature. & a cheap one if you're talking about grower monkeys.
they'll think with the $krilla once they peep the quality.

im thinking 11 beans 30$ any strain in the catalog.
ill give them names like the doctor, arjans haze, and money maker.

with strainhunter type vids featuring large breasted female monkeys.

i smell greenhouse like success. 
or maybe that was my cat farting.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 28, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> the modern monkey is a very visual creature. & a cheap one if you're talking about grower monkeys....with strainhunter type vids featuring large breasted female monkeys.
> 
> View attachment 3488424


I'm expecting a prominent role in this video...


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 29, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> but the sheepeople will eat with their eyes !
> 
> the modern monkey is a very visual creature. & a cheap one if you're talking about grower monkeys.
> they'll think with the $krilla once they peep the quality.
> ...


had a cat once that would catch & eat a whole possum in one sitting, then go and lay in the long grass near my place for a few days digesting it while it slept...it was a real badass that one...those possums are biguns...as big as the cat


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Aug 29, 2015)

@Moderndayhippy awesome job man outdoor veterans would be proud to grow those amazing for your first go, and at that size and that healthy you're gonna have to get some more jars lol. @Mohican what the hell is that car I've never seen one. Best wishes to all and peace.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Aug 29, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> seed should be $30.
> following the i like to sleep at night principal.
> 
> only 2 or 3 lines.
> ...


I would be 100% down with you on this if i was in a situation where i knew i could consistently produce the stock and keep it fresh. I've wanted to do basically the same thing after missing out on tons of seeds due to not have extra cash to put out for seeds so to offset that ive did small scale paint brush chucking or took clones of plants i favored for whatever reason outdoors to open pollinate using my one male per spot in every grow just to make the most of what i have. My plan was to include a few seeds of another line that is distinctly different from the purchased seeds so the buyer gets a variety without the random mix pack route or buying multiple packs, and as long as you only release quality people will want to buy more of the sample they got. Just a dream for now but i figure there are a lot of people like me who can't always afford to pick up $75-$125 seeds when something they want is released. Sorry this is so long haha get excited thinking about it. Hope everyone has a good weekend be safe.


----------



## ol'StaggerLee23 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello all, after lurking here the last few weeks I'm making my first bodhi purchase. Can anyone tell me if I need a voucher code to get the glg promotion?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 29, 2015)

ol'StaggerLee23 said:


> Hello all, after lurking here the last few weeks I'm making my first bodhi purchase. Can anyone tell me if I need a voucher code to get the glg promotion?


 I dont understand? What seed bank are you loking at?


----------



## torontoke (Aug 29, 2015)

He is asking about the buy two get a pack free from Great Lake genetics.
I think you just ask him about it in the notes or something or email him direct. His email is in the contact us at the bottom of their page.


----------



## ol'StaggerLee23 (Aug 29, 2015)

Yeah that's what I meant. Thanks I'll try that!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 29, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> seed should be $30.
> following the i like to sleep at night principal.
> 
> only 2 or 3 lines.
> ...



I like your vision. 


It's like psbc. A few solid lines and then crosses of those and done well.

but a whole team of those kind of folks each offering their own special blend wow that would amazing.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 29, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I like your vision.
> 
> 
> It's like psbc. A few solid lines and then crosses of those and done well.
> ...


All it would take is a few peeps each coming across a good male. The females are easy enough to circulate and share. Pass those around and let each person dust those gals with his stud... endless crosses!


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 29, 2015)

ol'StaggerLee23 said:


> Yeah that's what I meant. Thanks I'll try that!


i just got my tracking info for my bodhi order  

excited to see what freebie i landed plus just to have the star flight and black triangle in my possession i am hyped

i bet shipping is pretty quick too i sent out my payment on monday , he sent out my order today if i am not mistaken so hopefully wednesday thursday or friday this week i should receive them 

as i transition some more established cuts into bigger pots and flowering i should have the space to germ some next to my cuts that are rooting in the veg closet  

and damn man i like what i am seeing you guys bring up as an idea for seedlines/breeding 
too many overpriced beans around these days we need some love in this industry

hopefully someone will change that one of these days putting out quality first, at a price most growers can afford


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> All it would take is a few peeps each coming across a good male. The females are easy enough to circulate and share. Pass those around and let each person dust those gals with his stud... endless crosses!


i'm down


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> All it would take is a few peeps each coming across a good male. The females are easy enough to circulate and share. Pass those around and let each person dust those gals with his stud... endless crosses!


Isnt this kinda the idea with those breeder boutique guys? couple of dudes contributing to make a dank line up. Could say tga does the same thing but most of their partnerships seem to dissolve over time.


Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> i just got my tracking info for my bodhi order
> 
> excited to see what freebie i landed plus just to have the star flight and black triangle in my possession i am hyped


You will prob get an additional pack of freebies from someone called preamble genetics, have not looked into them but the blue moon rocks x I got sounds awesome.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 29, 2015)

hello all. 

chopping a SSDD tonight-the short one in the front-could/should have probably chopped her last week or even five days ago, but have been too busy to do it. i have SSDD F2s that are replacing her-if they're girls, they'll be grown out in just 2-gallons to see what i'm getting from breeding selections. 

everything is SSDD in the picture except that leaner on the far right under the T5-that's a kush sour kush due to come down in a week. just have SSDD going with an F2 SSDD hiding in the left corner in a 2-gallon just to fill up that tiny spot. 
as you can see, i've started vegging them a little bit longer to increase my canopy height in flower. the one in the front getting chopped is a day shy of ten weeks and her main colas have all fallen over - she was standing just over 2.5' and has leaned over significantly. i'm aiming for my canopy height to be around 3.5-4' now.
the SSDD tied to the bamboo stick has been the hardest pheno to keep happy. _all_ of her leaves are faded now and she has another 24 days left, if she can make it that long. the middle SSDD started showing a deficiency on me a few weeks ago, and i was able to get that under control, but not her.  when it became evident i wasn't helping, i've just let her alone. hindsight being what it is, she at least taught me a few things.



the two SSDD girls in the back just went in to flower just over a week ago. veg tent is just SSDD-just opened up another pack and have some F2s in there as well.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 29, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> hello all.
> View attachment 3489019
> chopping a SSDD tonight-the short one in the front-could/should have probably chopped her last week or even five days ago, but have been too busy to do it. i have SSDD F2s that are replacing her-if they're girls, they'll be grown out in just 2-gallons to see what i'm getting from breeding selections.
> View attachment 3489010
> ...


First off, the plants all look great. You have some nice smoke to look forward to! 

As for the floppy plants...
have you considered tomato cages? They work so well to prop branches up on and keep everything uniform. No farting around with stakes and string. Just stick it in the soil and that's it.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> First off, the plants all look great. You have some nice smoke to look forward to!
> 
> As for the floppy plants...
> have you considered tomato cages? They work so well to prop branches up on and keep everything uniform. No farting around with stakes and string. Just stick it in the soil and that's it.


thank you. i _almost _added a comment directed toward you regarding them...  yes, i know i need to get some. i keep forgetting every time i am in the store.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 30, 2015)

Guys i have a bad case of insomnia and it thends to get worse in the summer.. I tend to go months just sleeping 3-4 hrs a day.
What strain would you recommend for insomnia?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 30, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Guys i have a bad case of insomnia and it thends to get worse in the summer.. I tend to go months just sleeping 3-4 hrs a day.
> What strain would you recommend for insomnia?
> Thanks in advance.


I would recommend anything with the 88g13/hp as the father as both of the testers I have grown have a pretty good night time effect. Definitely not daytime smoke if you havr to be around people you dont want knowing your high lol.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 30, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> $220 a pack? Greedy Boys?


What's $220 a pack ?


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 30, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> its sorta out of my league paying that much...but then again peeps spend millions on art...its all relative to how much you desire something i guess


Amen


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2015)

One of the ATF x a11g f3 damped out on me so that still leaves me with 6 seedlings from 4/5 seeds that germed lol. The Katsu Bubba x 88g13/hp look great everything is standing straight up praying so lovely. Looking forward to those.

Forgot about the Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp they are looking and smelling lovely. Very pine cone like Xmas tree smell. Its awesome I think they are gonna be special for terps it really smells like a pine cones. Garden is gonna be filled with some great Bodhi


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 30, 2015)

Got a great girl here. Snowqueen F2. This girl was very fragrant even when she was in veg. She has this Skunky berry smell with a little bit of lemon. It kinda smells like some sort of berry vinegar. Sounds stranger than it actually is. She is actually probably my favorite plant out of the last 4 plants that I've harvested recently(Sunshine Daydream, Ancient Og x Satsuma, Ancient OG x Blood Orange, Goji Og F3 x BSHB, Super Lemon Haze F4 x BSHB)!! She had a extremely high ratio of Bud to Leaf, which made it super easy to trim her and there was almost no trim left over . She had this gorgeous purple stem, which I am guessing is the mythical purple snow lotus pheno. It's surprising that this lady looked so Snow Lotus dominant and had such a Pinequeen dominant smell. It was cool to see her growing next to two different Synergy's that I had going. The Snowqueen was much more wide, spacey crystally and less leafy.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 30, 2015)

@joeypotseed those are some beautiful nugs!


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 30, 2015)

Here is a Synergy. Pretty Nice plant. Big buds soft feminine fruity smell with a tiny tiny tiny bit of funk smell. Nothing to really write home about compared to the snowqueen in the smell department. She did Produce some big thick buds, but they were kind of leafy, but I am not going to complain it's better than any bud I can find in my town lol. Made some F2,s with it and crossed it to a F2 snowqueen. Whenever Snow lotus and Appalachia cross together magical things happen so I am pumped about the beans.


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 30, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> @joeypotseed those are some beautiful nugs!


Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2015)

For sho. Looking nice there Joey. My Synergy's packed on the weight but were kind of middle of the road as far as smoke goes. Hard to beat the Lee Roy and Fireballs that were ran next to her 

Very nice plants. Glad I got some more to dig threw. I know Hamish found something nice in them.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 30, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> @joeypotseed those are some beautiful nugs!


Ditto!


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 30, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> For sho. Looking nice there Joey. My Synergy's packed on the weight but were kind of middle of the road as far as smoke goes. Hard to beat the Lee Roy and Fireballs that were ran next to her
> 
> Very nice plants. Glad I got some more to dig threw. I know Hamish found something nice in them.


The last synergy that I grew around last year was pretty damn good yielder and pretty frosty, but it just didn't deliver the knockout punch. I've noticed that females really like this strain so it's more for my gf lol always wanted to try some Lee Roy though I've never seen had out of that line,


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> The last synergy that I grew around last year was pretty damn good yielder and pretty frosty, but it just didn't deliver the knockout punch. I've noticed that females really like this strain so it's more for my gf lol always wanted to try some Lee Roy though I've never seen had out of that line,


 

The plant shot is week 7. The bud is 9-10 weeks. Gorgeous plants. Bitch to clone. Revegged her and don't know if I'll be keeping the clone around or not. Takes viney to the next level.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 30, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> @joeypotseed those are some beautiful nugs!


They are. As with your pics earlier, I selfishly appreciate that you both post full images. There's a discussion on GGG about problems some cats have downloading the larger files, but that's not the case here, and nothing beats the detail of the fsi.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2015)

Amos. Click your mouse wheel on my pics. Or right click and Open in new tab/window. My pics are 4000x3000 or something ridiculous  It's just easier to load and read the thread with them in thumbnails where users can full screen them if they want to.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 3489389 View attachment 3489390
> 
> The plant shot is week 7. The bud is 9-10 weeks. Gorgeous plants. Bitch to clone. Revegged her and don't know if I'll be keeping the clone around or not. Takes viney to the next level.


Sounds very OG dom to me. If you hate viney then you wont like real deal OG cus that's the way it grows and its hard to clone to a lil from what I hear so I would keep it sounds very OG to me. Looks super dank too nice big colas.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Sounds very OG dom to me. If you hate viney then you wont like real deal OG cus that's the way it grows and its hard to clone to a lil from what I hear so I would keep it sounds very OG to me. Looks super dank too nice big colas.


I'll take a pic of the reveg mom when the lights come on. She's in flower to see what she will do  The seed plant had fat thick stems no floppyness at all, but it was 12/12 from seed and no matter the strain growing that way seems to give me strong ass plants with thick stalks and branches. 

My grape Stomper OG reveges were floppy but they weren't like this. These are very woody and very very thin and spindly.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 30, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Amos. Click your mouse wheel on my pics. Or right click and Open in new tab/window.


OK....counting two x-outs to get back to the thread, that's 5 extra clicks, Mr Head.  

[ but seeing your plants up close was worth it ]


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I'll take a pic of the reveg mom when the lights come on. She's in flower to see what she will do  The seed plant had fat thick stems no floppyness at all, but it was 12/12 from seed and no matter the strain growing that way seems to give me strong ass plants with thick stalks and branches.
> 
> My grape Stomper OG reveges were floppy but they weren't like this. These are very woody and very very thin and spindly.


That's weird that it grew that way. Maybe since it didn't really get to veg it created a nice sturdy branches but since you vegging her out this time she's showing you her true traits. I would keep her around she sounds very good to me except the growth but the Lee Roy is an OG dom hybrid so that's prolly why its more floppy than Grapestomper OG


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 30, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> They are. As with your pics earlier, I selfishly appreciate that you both post full images. There's a discussion on GGG about problems some cats have downloading the larger files, but that's not the case here, and nothing beats the detail of the fsi.


thanks. it's just nice to not be waiting on a harvest anymore...who knew i wasn't accounting for males?    but i've had some nice SSDD harvests lately and getting my jars filled up  thanks for the PM advice a while back


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's weird that it grew that way. Maybe since it didn't really get to veg it created a nice sturdy branches but since you vegging her out this time she's showing you her true traits. I would keep her around she sounds very good to me except the growth but the Lee Roy is an OG dom hybrid so that's prolly why its more floppy than Grapestomper OG


Yeah I'm thinking that as well. I want to grow some seeds with a proper veg time and see what they would do. It's interesting that everything I've ever grown 12/12 from seed has looked great as far as branch thickness and sturdyness. The only one that came close to being an issue was Synergy and that's because I topped her and ran her 12/12 without pruning much, if any. She had a lot of bud weight by finish time and was a little floppy.

I'm really wishing I ran those grape stomper clones, I ended up tossing them out as I had other stuff. Not sure what I was thinking there 

I've got a clone of the Lee Roy that I'll be keeping around for a while to see what she grows like. I'm going to be lsting the shit out of her now. This clone shouldn't have survived  But it's looking ok now.

The moms an experiment. I might grab a couple more clones off her, but there's only a few spots that look cloneable. She's badly yellowed and a lot of necrosis from the calcium in my tap water. It doesn't effect the plants for a few waterings but it builds up in the soil and takes about a month to get out before the plants even start thinking about recovery. Fucking sucks, I didn't even notice my water filter had failed until it was too late.

I am also wondering if because all my reveg growth is above about 12 inches on the plant if that's why all my clones are woodier. Just took a peak at the itty bitty clone and she seems to be growing a less woody.

Edit: the node spacing is what I'm kid of concerned about as well. Seems like she's very stretchy. All my seedlings are super short and good branch growth further away from the light this girl is really close and there's like 3 inches between nodes.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 30, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> thanks. it's just nice to not be waiting on a harvest anymore...who knew i wasn't accounting for males?    but i've had some nice SSDD harvests lately and getting my jars filled up  thanks for the PM advice a while back


Pm advice like powdery mildew or personal message? Sorry for the nosiness its just if it is powdery mildew related my ears just perked up. I am worried pm is gonna make its first appearance in my garden this year because of the weather we are having. Plus I went to a local botanical garden yesterday to see their corpse flower bloom (smells like musty ass more than a corpse) and they had hella pm in their greenhouse to the point I practically deloused myself lol. I am just trying to go an ounce of prevention route cus have heard once pm is in your garden its kinda always there and never truly gone but will come back In the right conditions. 

Heres
a shot of that corpse flower I took and a plant that I cant remember the species but it looked lkke pink ganja lol. Can see that pm I am talking about


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 30, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Pm advice like powdery mildew or personal message? Sorry for the nosiness its just if it is powdery mildew related my ears just perked up. I am worried pm is gonna make its first appearance in my garden this year because of the weather we are having. Plus I went to a local botanical garden yesterday to see their corpse flower bloom (smells like musty ass more than a corpse) and they had hella pm in their greenhouse to the point I practically deloused myself lol. I am just trying to go an ounce of prevention route cus have heard once pm is in your garden its kinda always there and never truly gone but will come back In the right conditions.
> 
> Heres
> a shot of that corpse flower I took and a plant that I cant remember the species but it looked lkke pink ganja lol. Can see that pm I am talking about
> View attachment 3489496 View attachment 3489498


yeah, i would be worried about PM too if you're experiencing a lot of rain. you went and got to see the corpse flower?! i've been watching the live stream occasionally on youtube of it  the last few days. interesting it doesn't smell like a corpse to you.

no worries - it was a personal message because i couldn't figure out why it seemed like i was always waiting for a harvest. i wasn't accounting for males and it was messing up the perpetual


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 30, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> yeah, i would be worried about PM too if you're experiencing a lot of rain. you went and got to see the corpse flower?! i've been watching the live stream occasionally on youtube of it  the last few days. interesting it doesn't smell like a corpse to you.
> 
> no worries - it was a personal message because i couldn't figure out why it seemed like i was always waiting for a harvest. i wasn't accounting for males and it was messing up the perpetual


Yeah I got to see it yesterday but it was already closing back up as you can see from my pic. It was cool, but yeah I didnt get a rotten flesh smell just musty as all hell. 


And yeah just wanted to make sure I wasnt missing out on some good info becayse it definitely has felt like I am living in seattle or some shit this last week lol. Temps in low 70s high 60s and damp as all hell because of constant rain.... its been hell on my veggie garden.


----------



## TheHermit (Aug 30, 2015)

White Lotus day 52. It looks like it will need another 15-20 days.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 30, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> White Lotus day 52. It looks like it will need another 15-20 days.
> 
> View attachment 3489559


wish i grabbed those seeds...

blood orange :


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 30, 2015)

im sexing one afkansastan.
i think is a lady.

have 3 upstairs in veg, few weeks old, looking very nice.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 30, 2015)

i broke off my entire 8 year romance with the 'tude over white lotus & the synergy special (if im correct).

those fucks sent me bcbd fire og f3.
hope those beans "work" right. not happy about that switch.

on a bright note :

my dirty mitten cut of SSDD = plant love !
cant wait to up-pot to 7 gals. they in 3 gals now. 2 sweet looking plants.

so grateful for that cut. wanna do it justice first time. fill mad jars for the face.
thanks friend! ! ! ! ! ! so excited on this b-man creation.


----------



## Scotch089 (Aug 30, 2015)

What is the dirty mittens cut


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Aug 30, 2015)

Sounds like something from Michigan.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 30, 2015)

secret cut origin of a locational variety type.

the dank & dirty mitten rocks out on big ity b)east coast.
these back wood folk may be weird but they definitely the kind & sharing type.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i broke off my entire 8 year romance with the 'tude over white lotus & the synergy special (if im correct).
> 
> those fucks sent me bcbd fire og f3.
> hope those beans "work" right. not happy about that switch.
> ...


damn man I was looking for someone who's grown their Fire OG. If you crack those let me know how they go. I don't trust the BCBD folks for a second so would like a review from someone I could trust 

Frenchie threw up a pic of some Fire OG hash and it made me mouth water. Love to find a good representation in seed form. BCBD is quite a bit cheaper then raskals so I was wondering.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 31, 2015)

according to tracking info my package from glg is at my local post office, hopefully that means delivery today  

i am hyped to get those in the vault for later as space allows 

that was super fast shipping if he sent it out friday like i think he said 

just from monday to friday to get my payment from california to michigan and just over a weekend for michigan to california to get the beans 

now that is great shipping and customer service 

much love GLG i am very satisfied overall !


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 31, 2015)

Anyone able to point me towards some info or pics of Purple Diesel x 88g13/hp? 

I was able to find some posts on breeders bay but I can't see attachments without an account.


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 31, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Anyone able to point me towards some info or pics of Purple Diesel x 88g13/hp?
> 
> I was able to find some posts on breeders bay but I can't see attachments without an account.


Got a link?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Anyone able to point me towards some info or pics of Purple Diesel x 88g13/hp?
> 
> I was able to find some posts on breeders bay but I can't see attachments without an account.


Here's some pics of that I found for you of that Purple Diesel x 88g13/hp


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 31, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Got a link?


Yea these are the Breederbay links I found, the poster did all their pictures as attachments though. So you'll need to have an account there and sign in to see the pics:

Tester journal:
http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201363022-bodhi-testers-purple-diesel-x-88g13-hp.html

Smoke report:
http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/smoke-reports/201363635-smoke-report-jtkrame-purple-diesel-x-88g13-hp.html


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 31, 2015)

@akhiymjames that was cool of you to take the time to transfer the pictures over for those of us who do not have a breedbay account. thanks. they look like they'd be some very nice smoke


----------



## pnwmystery (Aug 31, 2015)

Got all the seedlings (Synergy, Tiger Mountain, Tranquil Elephantizer Remix V2, Cheech Wizard) out of their 1 gallons into 5 gallon pots and under the MH. They're out growing my current run though. Might have a packed out flower room. Lol.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 31, 2015)

love that problem ^

?

im staring at a SSDD. thinking about cutting one up. rooting her. and doing a SOG w/ 2 weeks veg & flip.

one gallon containers. probably grab 16 to 20 cuts easy. & get to the point while the other is fill out a 7 gal.

yes? or no? as far as she'll do SOG well.

if it hasnt been done, ill pave the road w/ knowledge via experimentation. 
im ready to take the cuts now 

thanks.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 31, 2015)

Does anyone know the difference between the prayer tower indica vs the prayer sativa?
Seems weird that gig has both listed but nothing about either sets of parents


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 31, 2015)

this dank zappa.........


Was dabbin on the 90u DZ bubble hash yesterday. I ate sooooo much yesterday. It turns me into a cookie monster straight up.


Gonna hit this shit again today because it's all I have left for concentrates besides some unrefined dry sift and it's too warm today for sifting. munchies incoming!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

Man I cant wait till I can get to my pack of SSDD. That seems to be like the major winner around here lots of people growing it. Will be looking for the butter muffin pheno but anything will be great from it. Got lots of Bodhi to run but hardly any space lol I need a warehouse for all these great genetics

I gotta nice present from B man today. He forgot to get me another pack of the Chem3 x 88g13/hp which finally has a name Hashplant 3. I like my name better Chemical Warfare but its all good Hashplant 3 is fine too. I'm just glad it has a name but the pack had the official Bodhi sealing on it so I believe they will be getting released sometime soon within the next month or too. He also blessed me with a 20pk of Tigers Milk something. I cant understand what the last word is on the pack but its def Tigers Milk something  whatever they are I'm super happy and excited to have them. You all know how I have been trying to get Tigers Milk so to have these is like a dream come true. B man is so awesome I hit him to find out exactly what the Tigers Milk pack is so when I find out I will let you guys know exactly what they are.

My keeper Hashplant 3 pheno is finally starting to take off. She suffered a lot of damage being outside trying to reveg so I'm thinking that's why she took so long to take off but I did remove a lot of the straggly branches that had revegged was gonna use them for cuts but forgot about them and they died lol its ok I'll be able to get more of the mom very soon as she's finally growing like she did on seed run. Will have a better representation of her this time too nothing wont get pollinated by rogue pollen either lol so she should do wonderful. Thanks again B man


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 31, 2015)

i know that thai f2 is some good momma.

one of them came from inkcognyto (illuminati, green lantern seeds). fairly certain.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 31, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> love that problem ^
> 
> ?
> 
> ...


i'd love to see that-please do a separate thread for this experiment if you do it. i wonder if she'll SOG well enough with only two weeks veg?

@akhiymjames tigers milk cross?! please F2 them!!


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 31, 2015)

from rooted clone & 2 week = 12" at least

that plant 2x in flower. so 36". with height of the container 48"

5'11" space.

im simply going on hypothesis.
looks like ill soak some cubes then.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 31, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> from rooted clone & 2 week = 12" at least
> 
> that plant 2x in flower. so 36". with height of the container 48"
> 
> ...


okay, rooted clone that makes sense. in my mind, i reduced it by several days counting time to root also and didn't catch that. still, it'd be cool to see.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 31, 2015)

i root clones they run & jump into coco.
some today.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 31, 2015)

i'm considering trying a coco run soon. maybe i'll take some SSDD clones off a girl that's getting ready to go into flower and try it.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 31, 2015)

i cut each strains leaves diff.
tipped a tray once, shit hit the floor, tags fell out, & fucked up my day.

you can see those clones are rooted & ready to go.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 31, 2015)

i got 16 cubes a soakin.
so we'll get some SSDD to the face as soon as my hidz will allow.

snip, snip.

& cracked stardawg & bb from peak.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i cut each strains leaves diff.
> tipped a tray once, shit hit the floor, tags fell out, & fucked up my day.
> 
> you can see those clones are rooted & ready to go.


That's a smart idea bro will start cutting them different cus I have a couple strains I would never be able to tell the difference if shit got mixed up. Those Stardawgs those from Top Dawg? Been trying to get some Top dawg gear forever gonna have to get some from a cup since that's where they are releasing stuff. Heard great thing about BB from Peak hope they do good for you cus I'm looking for some and that would be great to have some good BB that's much cheaper than 200 a pack lol


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 31, 2015)

yeah, i've got some coco and just checked and am going to take two cuttings off of this girl. root riot cubes and once rooted, i'll try out some coco on these girls. @professor KIND i'll veg them for two weeks and put to flower and see how they go. that is a good idea, i'm with @akhiymjames and when i start running different strains, i'll definitely cut each one different because i've run clones that have gotten mixed up and didn't know what it was until i smoked it.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 31, 2015)

i lost my jackberry f3 green pheno human leg sized cola machine that way. 
small leg. but wtf? shit was amazing.

months later im growing "it" out & the nugz purp'd ...i was so upset.

*

i have 6 beans left. stardawg f2. 4 going in cubes already.
they from a friend here. THANKS BRO told u id cracka them.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 31, 2015)

year & a half late on the deal though.

integrity = yours maintained


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Here's some pics of that I found for you of that Purple Diesel x 88g13/hp
> 
> View attachment 3490224
> 
> ...


Good looking out as always. I'm trying to pick a second pack to go along with my Goji OG order, I think I'm just going to go with SSDD instead though.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Good looking out as always. I'm trying to pick a second pack to go along with my Goji OG order, I think I'm just going to go with SSDD instead though.


Don't let these pics sway you away my bro Jt killed that grow and many others but pics don't be the best lol. We all cant be great growers and photographers too  but you just cant go wrong with SSDD. I haven't seen anyone complain with that one. I wanna cross it with some other breeders gear. Saw pics of the butter bb muffin pheno and boy is it lovely and frosty


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 31, 2015)

took those cuts so we'll see how well SSDD does in SOG.

lab tests on this site show all kinds of cool stuff but a cut of SSDD @ 28% : dank ! :

https://www.ironlaboratories.com/current-results


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 31, 2015)

if you look through iron labs previous tests, and peep the things you know, seeds from bank we know, strains we know, dinafem testing @ 16+ % , swerve with gear @ 11% on average , gsc cookies cuts testing all over the place %wise , & more.

bman got a more than a handful over 18%+ ...nuff said.

seems like 15% got you what? midz?

18+ is the threshhold. you see very little cbd too. 

more likely than not, $ for $ , you better off spending wisely.

look tell me if im wrong.
i looked at 10+ pages of results studying each one.

MI putting out bomb edibles , shatter , & stuff like that.
nugz wow different story.

too i saw more than a few veganic type testing 20%+.

i see a trail of lairs with cuts as well lol.
just renamed my ahhhh choc kush... headband lol.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 31, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> if you look through iron labs previous tests, and peep the thing you know, dinafem testing @ 16+ % , swerve with gear @ 11% on average , gsc cookies cuts testing all over the place %wise , & more.
> 
> bman got a more than a handful over 18%+ ...nuff said.
> 
> ...


the new baselines are lower stats across the board .
nugs % depend on genetics so much but also on dry hot air IMO .


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 31, 2015)

still its interesting collection of data.
done on gas chromo. which is very accurate.

im not saying whats whats we can debate data... sure.
but trends my friend speak for themselves.

content analysis.
its logical mr. spock.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

Joedank said:


> the new baselines are lower stats across the board .
> nugs % depend on genetics so much but also on dry hot air IMO .


Plus it is become known that the earlier you pick it the higher percentage it will test at that's how your seeing those 28%+ test results. Genetics and the way its grown also plays major role too but cant take them all too serious


----------



## Joedank (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Plus it is become known that the earlier you pick it the higher percentage it will test at that's how your seeing those 28%+ test results. Genetics and the way its grown also plays major role too but cant take them all too serious


wait till you see my light dep tests


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 31, 2015)

got my glg package today

it was waiting for me after i grabbed some tomato cages, extra tarps for mixing soil, and paint strainers for compost tea bags  from the local hardware store

got star flight and black triangle i ordered, for the bodhi freebie i got blueberry mountain so i did get a snow lotus, 88 g13/hp , and Appalachia cross with this order i am so happy man

and for the glg freebie i got

bad dog genetics a strain called "zero dark 30" #8 x LBL whatever that may be

i think LBL means long bottom leaf ??

i saw mention of zero dark 30 on a thread on icmag, but not much else anyone hear of this before by chance ?
well i guess i will see once i have time/space to try them out and see what phenos pop up


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Aug 31, 2015)

now with my prayer tower, and ssdd i have 5 bodhi strains  i am too excited to run these and hunt for some killer phenotypes


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 31, 2015)

Joedank said:


> wait till you see my light dep tests


i cant wait.
you put on a a good show w/ the ladies im sure !


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Plus it is become known that the earlier you pick it the higher percentage it will test at that's how your seeing those 28%+ test results. Genetics and the way its grown also plays major role too but cant take them all too serious


ow for sure.

you see toward the bottom they give like 5% +/- to cover their asses since they test for public consumption.

imo, that a fucking huge margin for a lab test.

flip side, i want those test for my stuff.
fuck it its my $. i like to know whats what.

for sure saw on those iron lab tests lots of thrips & hyphae on samples. dispensary on the test result. yummy!

not private grower name. though we know it was grown by somebody. lol.

wtf? naughty boys. w/ dirty girls.
i love bugs w/ my bong hit.
what in dat tent.

well its only plants w/ bugs. need a cut?

fuck outdoor par la experiance. ill take that bug on those og sacks.
& those dude fucking up my $ selling that overfertd bullshawg in my yard.
all the way from your yard? way over there yard?

tests do me some good. 5% margin.
no bugs no mold on my shit. ever.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 31, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> if you look through iron labs previous tests, and peep the things you know, seeds from bank we know, strains we know, dinafem testing @ 16+ % , swerve with gear @ 11% on average , gsc cookies cuts testing all over the place %wise , & more.
> 
> bman got a more than a handful over 18%+ ...nuff said.
> 
> ...


Couple things to consider. Thc alone doesn't tell the whole story. I really believe that the combination of all of the unique cannabinoids and terpenes that each plant has lends to the buzz. Thc being just one of them.

Also, tests can be manipulated. The thc percentage is based largely on the weight of the sample. So a nice dense upper bud thats been dried to a perfect level, would fair poorly against a fluffy, leafy (more surface area/less weight) bud that's drier than a popcorn fart.

To me those tests give you an idea of what you're working with, but nothing replaces the smoke test. If it tastes good, smells good, and has a nice effect (different than potency) I'm a happy friggin camper.

I can't tell you how many times I've preferred the lower thc smoke over the high thc stuff.


----------



## joeypotseed (Aug 31, 2015)

Just got my GLG package! Goji Og x 88g13hp, Purple Diesel x 88g13hp, Lemon Thai x A11g3 and this unexpected freebie from them " Zero dark 30 x LBL! Plus I got this dope lighter from them.


----------



## calicat (Sep 1, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> got my glg package today
> 
> it was waiting for me after i grabbed some tomato cages, extra tarps for mixing soil, and paint strainers for compost tea bags  from the local hardware store
> 
> ...


Zero dark thirty is a c bd strain with 30:1 ratio. Do not know pedigree though. Great score btw .


----------



## joeypotseed (Sep 1, 2015)

I've never had the pleasure of smoking a high cbd strain. What's it like? Do you feel high or just knockout tired?


----------



## calicat (Sep 1, 2015)

This is just me Joey and our family when we smoke high cbd strains. I smoke it for rheuamtoid arthritis, my daughter suffers from high thc toxicity/sensitivity, and her fiancée uses it for pain. Great alternative than your pharmaceutical grade pills. You literally move like a robot lol. You are still functional just disoriented for the duration of the effects. In Mendo those cats do not even donate their cbd strains. They call it their headstash. They mix a high cbd and high thc and it is a multi stage fuck fest lol.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 1, 2015)

calicat said:


> This is just me Joey and our family when we smoke high cbd strains. I smoke it for rheuamtoid arthritis, my daughter suffers from high thc toxicity/sensitivity, and her fiancée uses it for pain. Great alternative than your pharmaceutical grade pills. You literally move like a robot lol. You are still functional just disoriented for the duration of the effects. In Mendo those cats do not even donate their cbd strains. They call it their headstash. They mix a high cbd and high thc and it is a multi stage fuck fest lol.


ohhh snap  good info right here


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Sep 1, 2015)

for me i agree with calicat depending on the strain i've had high cbd knock me on my ass, take all my pain away and leave me with a clear , different headspace that just smoking a thc strain like an og for example 

i've had cannatonic, harlequin, harle-tsu, and a few others here from dispensaries in southern California

i loved cannatonic i showed some buddies the herb they laughed they thought it was trash just cuz it wasn't straight up heady , but then i started to show them how nice and clean and relieving it can be and they started to realize little by little after multiple cbd strains i brought them


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Sep 1, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> View attachment 3490625 Just got my GLG package! Goji Og x 88g13hp, Purple Diesel x 88g13hp, Lemon Thai x A11g3 and this unexpected freebie from them " Zero dark 30 x LBL! Plus I got this dope lighter from them.


and i just noticed on your freebie pack is a different pheno # than mine let me know how yours comes out ! i have #8 , you have #14 it looks like hopefully we get some nice variants  

glad to see your order went through nicely as well as mine man 

awesome strains you grabbed to btw


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 1, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I've never had the pleasure of smoking a high cbd strain. What's it like? Do you feel high or just knockout tired?


It definitely gives you a buzz! The Cannatonic 4 I run is a beautiful plant. Nice dense berry smelling nugs. I harvest mine a little early in the harvest window due to cbd peaking sooner than thc, so it gives me a very functional, yet relaxed high. I actually prefer smoking it over most high thc plants. Real unique buzz.

The HP Tonic (20%+ cbd) on the other hand, makes me feel more like a wet noodle. Good for any aches and pains and to wind down at night.

Here's a pic of a Cannatonic 4 that I ran in a DWC setup...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 1, 2015)

Is it true CBD is like the antidote for thc? I've seen all the big dogs on hash church talk about it that way.


Like if someone was greening out you give them a dab of crazy high cbd:thc ratio stuff and it will level them back out.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 1, 2015)

Yaay the seed fairy dropped off a package of Wookie Hashplant (Wookie #7 x 88 G13/HP), Dream Beaver, Pink Panther x 88 G13/HP, and the Zero Dark 30 x LBL (as well as a lighter, container, and some Bodhi stickers). Overall, pretty satisfied with GLG.


----------



## calicat (Sep 1, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Is it true CBD is like the antidote for thc? I've seen all the big dogs on hash church talk about it that way.
> 
> 
> Like if someone was greening out you give them a dab of crazy high cbd:thc ratio stuff and it will level them back out.


Cbd does act like a thc buffer. In my daughter it sure does serve as a thc antidote.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 1, 2015)

I found that the high cbd stuff without a medium to high thc was almost useless. I've tried many strains with a 1:1 ratio and those seemed to help me the most.
I find cbd' to be great for insomnia and restless sleep
My gf takes the cbd pills and smokes cbd strains and she still gets plenty buzzed


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 2, 2015)

I've had really mixed successes with cbd strains. I forgot if it was here or the Clone Only thread that someone asked me if I had success with cbd strains and my autoimmune. I do kind of want to delve into them a little more though. Hmmmmmm c


----------



## COGrown (Sep 3, 2015)

Picked up a cut of Pura Vida today from kind love in Denver, they often have bomb bodhi strains. Got the pinesoul and goji queen mum cuts there as well. Good people, but it can be a pain getting the clone you want. Still have around a week to go before I flip my snow wookie and Apollo crop. The wookies are staying short and stout mostly while all the apollos are branchy and look like they'll stretch a bit. Snow wookies are funky smelling in veg, can't wait to flower.


----------



## COGrown (Sep 3, 2015)

Some Snow wookies and Apollos. Wookies are on top.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 3, 2015)

L A Affie x Dragon Blood F3 7/8 above soil... Breed bay thread up soon


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 3, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> L A Affie x Dragon Blood F3 7/8 above soil... Breed bay thread up soon


I've been itching to try some LA Affie. I'm going to have to look into those Dragon blood genetics, don't think I've heard of that one. Killer name though lol.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 3, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I've been itching to try some LA Affie. I'm going to have to look into those Dragon blood genetics, don't think I've heard of that one. Killer name though lol.


I know the feeling, I sometimes look at the current Bodhi stuff I have going thinking, "Can some of you be males so I can pop some Dank Sinatra? I want to see how this comes out." Lol.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 3, 2015)

Wow Bodhi's description of that dragons blood sounds awesome. We could have another sap dabbing thread you guys!  DRAGONS BLOOD DABS! Those suckers gotta be like 40's% range.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 3, 2015)

Seriously though Dank Sinatra is NEXT LEVEL DANK. Small yield that can be pumped by finding the MINIMUM nitrogen intake so she grows bus instead of leaf, but holy crap makes your face go numb and the entire world go sideways and just doesn't wear off all day


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 3, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Seriously though Dank Sinatra is NEXT LEVEL DANK. Small yield that can be pumped by finding the MINIMUM nitrogen intake so she grows bus instead of leaf, but holy crap makes your face go numb and the entire world go sideways and just doesn't wear off all day


Dank sinatra is amazing but I didn't experience anything like that...lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 3, 2015)

2 Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp doing well very pine cone type smell they smell so good. 5 Katsu Bubba x 88g13/hp and 6/5 ATF x a11g f3 doing well. One of the ATF x a11g f3 twins is a runt very very small so I may end up culling it. The other twin is just about the same size as the seedling that sprouted a couple days before it. Just repotted the twin into a solo cup. Roots on the initial seedling were crazy gonna be ready for transplant next week into some fresh base soil. Cant wait to have some great Bodhi.

Also a lil birdie drop a very special SSDD cut on my door  she got a lil beat up but she will be ok. Wont have to pop my SSDD beans for a while then lol can keep them for a rainy day to play with


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 3, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> Dank sinatra is amazing but I didn't experience anything like that...lol


My pheno looks exactly like Strayfox's keeper, fades to amazing purples not your usual black but this weird blueish greeny purple. By far the most potent couch lock I have ever experienced my shoulder has been wrecked for more than a year and the DS makes me feel like a marshmallow all over no pain no tension no IQ lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> 2 Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp doing well very pine cone type smell they smell so good. 5 Katsu Bubba x 88g13/hp and 6/5 ATF x a11g f3 doing well. One of the ATF x a11g f3 twins is a runt very very small so I may end up culling it. The other twin is just about the same size as the seedling that sprouted a couple days before it. Just repotted the twin into a solo cup. Roots on the initial seedling were crazy gonna be ready for transplant next week into some fresh base soil. Cant wait to have some great Bodhi.
> 
> Also a lil birdie drop a very special SSDD cut on my door  she got a lil beat up but she will be ok. Wont have to pop my SSDD beans for a while then lol can keep them for a rainy day to play with


Twins are a novelty but yeah I choose one from the first day and cut it I don't bother with re potting...


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 3, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Twins are a novelty but yeah I choose one from the first day and cut it I don't bother with re potting...


Yea I'm not gonna waste my time with the lil tiny runt but I did repot the other only because it was vigorous and grow at normal rate not even close to the run. Plus it makes up for the seed that damped out on me. Very smelly seedlings the ATF cross is loving the look on them


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 3, 2015)

Smelly seedling have GOT to be a good sign!


----------



## Scotch089 (Sep 4, 2015)

Ssdd that's 9 weeks tomorrow, stunted her to shit with too much light. Can't tell? Me either 

Was hoping to chop this weekend as most of the hairs are receding but she's putting out new calyxes, may be next weekend. Thoughts welcome.


----------



## Scotch089 (Sep 4, 2015)

Here's her tykes rolling in behind her

Look at those branches...

And some more leaf twist


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 4, 2015)

@Scotch089 i run mine 70 days and i've come across a few phenos that can come down a bit earlier and some that need to go a bit longer. yours looks nice, but i wouldn't chop it yet. let her go another week. great job, she looks like she'll be some very nice smoke for you!


----------



## Scotch089 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks brother I was feeling good about doing it next weekend. Will do a trich check about halfway there. 

I won't break 1gw, but it's still sweet that's what blindly running 127w will do. This next run should take up the how Sq ft of the space and are trained. Feeling pretty good.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Sep 4, 2015)

Anybody know which make was used in dragonsblood hashplant he says original 88g13hp male but i don't know if he had a hashplant pheno before the deadly g male also they're from year and a half ago if that helpa thanks and peace y'all.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 4, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Anybody know which make was used in dragonsblood hashplant he says original 88g13hp male but i don't know if he had a hashplant pheno before the deadly g male also they're from year and a half ago if that helpa thanks and peace y'all.


If it says just 88g13/hp on it that's the regular original hashplant male he used. The Deadly G male is a worked male f3 I believe so you would have the original male I believe


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> If it says just 88g13/hp on it that's the regular original hashplant male he used. The Deadly G male is a worked male f3 I believe so you would have the original male I believe


boom, good to know sir.  I didn't know there was a difference and I got packs with each I think.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> boom, good to know sir.  I didn't know there was a difference and I got packs with each I think.


Can you look and see what they say I would just like to confirm this for myself not completely sure that's why I said I believe


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Sep 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> If it says just 88g13/hp on it that's the regular original hashplant male he used. The Deadly G male is a worked male f3 I believe so you would have the original male I believe


Thanks man i appreciate the info makes sense lol. Sounds like an awesome cross hope to pick some up but may be gone before i can.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 4, 2015)

You are correct sir. My pack of tranquil Elephantizer is marked as Deadly G f3.

Didn't even notice  just assumed they were the same.

Just realized my pack of heaven mountain hasn't been run yet. Those are getting popped after Honey Bee and Yoga Flame. Prolly 3 weeks or so and I'll have some more Bodhi going in my garden.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> You are correct sir. My pack of tranquil Elephantizer is marked as Deadly G f3.
> 
> Didn't even notice  just assumed they were the same.
> 
> Just realized my pack of heaven mountain hasn't been run yet. Those are getting popped after Honey Bee and Yoga Flame. Prolly 3 weeks or so and I'll have some more Bodhi going in my garden.


That's not a male used in that pack tho that's a female I don't think B has released anything with the Deadly G papa. There was testers sent out about a couple years ago wasn't a lot like the original male I just saw the list a while back


----------



## calicat (Sep 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's not a male used in that pack tho that's a female I don't think B has released anything with the Deadly G papa. There was testers sent out about a couple years ago wasn't a lot like the original male I just saw the list a while back


He did for a short time till he was noticing from the feedback of some of the testers that the F3 male was showing too much dominance in crosses. The only ones planned for release were the pre official release wares ( i.e. Nibiru) and mother cuts that do not typically get dominated in crosses.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 5, 2015)

I had a great time with the DeadlyG f3 crosses. Poppa passed on this thing for balls tho. Most tests had balls. Her bomb but all the bud I managed to run was worth the effort.


----------



## calicat (Sep 5, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> Thanks brother I was feeling good about doing it next weekend. Will do a trich check about halfway there.
> 
> I won't break 1gw, but it's still sweet that's what blindly running 127w will do. This next run should take up the how Sq ft of the space and are trained. Feeling pretty good.


You are pretty damn close. Impressive showcase of an led grow. Still going through growing pains with my conversion. I am not familiar with that 127 rated unit. That's not a full spectrum one correct? What size diode(s) does it run? Thanks in advance for a reply.


----------



## Scotch089 (Sep 5, 2015)

calicat said:


> You are pretty damn close. Impressive showcase of an led grow. Still going through growing pains with my conversion. I am not familiar with that 127 rated unit. That's not a full spectrum one correct? What size diode(s) does it run? Thanks in advance for a reply.


It's a fixture I ordered parts for and built. All top bin leds of their given color/brand 

5000k CREE CXB3070 BDs, and 665-670nm CREE XP-E Photo Reds 

It "is" full spectrum in the sense that its predominantly white light but I am a firm believer in red supping. (Which actually gives a higher CRI when combined put together)

After led efficiency, driver losses, fans' draw and psu efficiency it's <50% efficient. It can be dimmed from 108w-260some watts. 

So for every watt of heat generated I am putting out a watt of usable photons. Comparing to the best possible ~40% of HIDs with the short life span. 

I'm putting out some major photonage with this panel, like I said in the post. It was too intense for this indica dom ssdd and next run will be better acclimated (vegged with 5k cxa3070s, then flipped under 5k with low red draw up'd every couple days)

Here's a shot of the panel itself that was probably 3 weeks into 1212


Yea I just crunched the numbers, it's roughly 62% efficient. 78.7 PARwatts out of 127w from the wall at the draw it's at now. (Reds maxed [700ma], whites min[350ma]) 

And it's putting out some serious numbers on my quantum Flux meter with plenty of headroom to dissipate heat. 

If you led, you should really look into diy. I have had cheap ufos, progrows, area 51 Apache tech at200 (still do, best pre-made out), and won't ever buy a prebuilt again even with how happy I was with the AT


----------



## Scotch089 (Sep 5, 2015)

As for draw of each Emitter here's some charts you can pick out the draw at certain amps and efficiencies. 

Think the whites are at 11.5, and the reds like .7w, given the current I'm at


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 5, 2015)

^scotch gets down hard with led efficiency numbers lol. I have forgotten much of what I previously learned about leds because I jist havent been paying attention for the laat year... shit moves to fast for me to even want to keep up with sometimes lol



Mr.Head said:


> Just realized my pack of heaven mountain hasn't been run yet. Those are getting popped after Honey Bee and Yoga Flame. Prolly 3 weeks or so and I'll have some more Bodhi going in my garden.


Do you have instagram? If you do you should check out headiegardens aka shoe from breebay. Dude has these pics of what he calls his "muff cabbage" pheno of heaven mtn, wipl make your mouth water....


----------



## genuity (Sep 5, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> ^scotch gets down hard with led efficiency numbers lol. I have forgotten much of what I previously learned about leds because I jist havent been paying attention for the laat year... shit moves to fast for me to even want to keep up with sometimes lol
> 
> 
> Do you have instagram? If you do you should check out headiegardens aka shoe from breebay. Dude has these pics of what he calls his "muff cabbage" pheno of heaven mtn, wipl make your mouth water....


That muff cabbage is so good.....I need to hit him up.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

so no experiment with coco & SSDD clones--no room. i popped 11 SSDD F2s just to see what i would get a while ago: culled one right away (w/in three or four days of them sprouting), and a week later culled two more that i didn't like. so out of the eight, i continued to veg and decided to put three to flower a bit earlier than the rest because they were so big, i thought for sure they were males; they weren't. i put three more in yesterday, and already this morning one is showing she's a girl; and, the other two look like they're going to be girls as well--though i am still hoping one (or both) is male. that still leaves me two with no more room and i think they are girls too. oops, because i have bodhi SSDD vegging in there as well. looks like i'll be playing the rotation game a lot for the next two months with all of them-i hate running a lot in a tiny space. i didn't top any of the F2s because it's easier to grow them bean-pole style and they were just supposed to end up being a few to stick in the corners. the last pack of SSDD i ran, i think i ended up with eight males. it was unreal. well, to me it was because in the last few packs, i was getting a nice female ratio.

this kind of works out because i want to get new carpet so i need to quit growing (temporarily) in order to do that.


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 5, 2015)

My lone Apollo 11,I culled the rest due to low yields and intersex tendencies....


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 5, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> My lone Apollo 11,I culled the rest due to low yields and intersex tendencies....View attachment 3493842View attachment 3493843 View attachment 3493844


Gorgeous and boy is she thick! 

Good job on that one.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

grabbed a picture - lights out - it's going to get cramped in here. you can see i've got the girls on the left still that need to finish out. they're not topped and you can see the week's worth of stretch in the ones in the back.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 5, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> grabbed a picture - lights out - it's going to get cramped in here. you can see i've got the girls on the left still that need to finish out. they're not topped and you can see the week's worth of stretch in the ones in the back.
> 
> View attachment 3493848


Maybe you just have the ladies touch for picking the girls lol


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Maybe you just have the ladies touch for picking the girls lol


i'd like to know what changed from the last pack with all those males. i'd like to keep this new super-power.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

SSDD week 5 tomorrow


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

@Flash63 top picture: am i seeing that right? is that top cola leaning over heavy and the nug has just started growing straight up?  that is cool - i didn't notice it initially because


Mr.Head said:


> Gorgeous and boy is she thick!
> 
> Good job on that one.


ditto.


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 5, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> @Flash63 top picture: am i seeing that right? is that top cola leaning over heavy and the nug has just started growing straight up?  that is cool - i didn't notice it initially because
> 
> 
> ditto.


I bent it over horizontally to expose her to more light.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> I bent it over horizontally to expose her to more light.


just to clarify: you bent the stem near the top of the cola so she would do that? i really need to try growing ScOG one day-it always looks like awesome grows.

 i'm liking how this is growing


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 5, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> just to clarify: you bent the stem near the top of the cola so she would do that? i really need to try growing ScOG one day-it always looks like awesome grows.
> 
> View attachment 3493888 i'm liking how this is growing


Yes about 8" down the main cola,I find the yeild better,and the lower buds get way more light,I hate popcorn buds...lol(nfp)....no fuckin popcorn.


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 5, 2015)

Here's a shot from another angle


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

and here's my aha moment: so all the nugs in that main cola have started growing up - that's probably the best example for me to see what everyone is talking about growing like this. thanks. i don't have the set-up to grow like this and haven't done a lot of research into it, but i really need to look into this.


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 5, 2015)

Another example..


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

i'm going to have to listen to @stowandgrow and get some tomato cages and do something like that with the SSDD because i think she would really respond well to ^ thanks @Flash63


----------



## genuity (Sep 5, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> and here's my aha moment: so all the nugs in that main cola have started growing up - that's probably the best example for me to see what everyone is talking about growing like this. thanks. i don't have the set-up to grow like this and haven't done a lot of research into it, but i really need to look into this.


 
Them nugs pop right on up...


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 5, 2015)

I had to supercrop my TER and Blue Tara's I got some beafy lowers of these girls.


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 5, 2015)

18oz from this hashplant X sweet skunk...under a shitty l.e.d.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> 18oz from this hashplant X sweet skunk...under a shitty l.e.d.View attachment 3493934


I think that Sweet Skunk is a real yielder. I'm running a few right now from Peak Seeds and they are looking like they're going to put out great!


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3493923
> Them nugs pop right on up...


that was a wow moment


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 3493926 View attachment 3493928
> 
> I had to supercrop my TER and Blue Tara's I got some beafy lowers of these girls.


wow, those look nice @Mr.Head!


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> 18oz from this hashplant X sweet skunk...under a shitty l.e.d.View attachment 3493934


no way!  that is very nice. definitely need to start looking into doing this with the SSDD somehow in my little space


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 5, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> wow, those look nice @Mr.Head!


Thanks 
Yeah I need to get back into the Bodhi gear. It works well in my small space. Short veg. Nice stretch. Easy growth.

He's next on the list after genstash


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Thanks
> Yeah I need to get back into the Bodhi gear. It works well in my small space. Short veg. Nice stretch. Easy growth.
> 
> He's next on the list after genstash


you need to - that blue tara and TER turned out great. i am glad i found a good breeder early on so i didn't waste a lot of time finding a good strain that i wanted to grow. i will need to expand my horizons soon, sure, but right now i'm sticking with Bodhi.


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 5, 2015)

The sweet skunk hashplant cross was from Chimera...the hashplant is no slouch in the yield department either ,I still have a cut, great commercial varietal,the nose and taste is sweet lemon fizzle almost tickles the nose.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 5, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> you need to - that blue tara and TER turned out great. i am glad i found a good breeder early on so i didn't waste a lot of time finding a good strain that i wanted to grow. i will need to expand my horizons soon, sure, but right now i'm sticking with Bodhi.


I just dove in balls deep I spent about $2000 on beans before I found Bodhi and Breeders Boutique  Got lots of stuff I will probably never run. Got lots of stuff I want to run but can't find the room  oh well. Live and learn. This game is about homework  Feels like school sometimes, but a lot more enjoyable.

Some of the best seeds I've gotten have been freebies Lee Roy from RD and Fireballs from Breeders Boutique.


----------



## elkamino (Sep 5, 2015)

What's the best place to get Bodhi seeds? I'm in Alaska and have recently been ordering from NGR and its been a while since I've ordered from overseas. Plus my last order was stolen by the feds, when Attitude was my my go-to. Any recommendations for US seedbanks that sell Bodhi? And if not then is someone better than Attitude/Choice? Thank you.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 5, 2015)

elkamino said:


> What's the best place to get Bodhi seeds? I'm in Alaska and have recently been ordering from NGR and its been a while since I've ordered from overseas. Plus my last order was stolen by the feds, when Attitude was my my go-to. Any recommendations for US seedbanks that sell Bodhi? And if not then is someone better than Attitude/Choice? Thank you.


http://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/

Grace us with some beautiful pictures !


----------



## elkamino (Sep 5, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> http://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/
> 
> Grace us with some beautiful pictures !


Thanks! Never heard of these guys but I'll check em out.


----------



## elkamino (Sep 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Grace us with some beautiful pictures !


Far as pictures, Aw shucks.  

I don't have any pix of Bodhi's gear but if all goes as planned I'll have some Mother's Milk to shoot in early 2016 and will definitely post here!


----------



## harris hawk (Sep 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> http://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/
> 
> Grace us with some beautiful pictures !


Thanks going to look at the site


----------



## torontoke (Sep 6, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Thanks! Never heard of these guys but I'll check em out.


Buy two get a pack free and usually some extras too.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 6, 2015)

elkamino said:


> What's the best place to get Bodhi seeds? I'm in Alaska and have recently been ordering from NGR and its been a while since I've ordered from overseas. Plus my last order was stolen by the feds, when Attitude was my my go-to. Any recommendations for US seedbanks that sell Bodhi? And if not then is someone better than Attitude/Choice? Thank you.


Hey buddy i live in alaska and i have never had a order taken by customs from GLG or svoca, the greenpool was where i lost one. But GLG has a great selection of B gear.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 6, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> ^scotch gets down hard with led efficiency numbers lol. I have forgotten much of what I previously learned about leds because I jist havent been paying attention for the laat year... shit moves to fast for me to even want to keep up with sometimes lol
> 
> 
> Do you have instagram? If you do you should check out headiegardens aka shoe from breebay. Dude has these pics of what he calls his "muff cabbage" pheno of heaven mtn, wipl make your mouth water....


SHOE is a legend. Taught me everything I know about growing Bodhi gear. Fantastic talks about epigenetics as he calls it, vast knowledge on genetic potential and how to get a plant there. I will get back on IG just to hang out with SHOE lol. Miss the Bodhi thread on the old Gage forum


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Thanks
> Yeah I need to get back into the Bodhi gear. It works well in my small space. Short veg. Nice stretch. Easy growth.
> 
> He's next on the list after genstash


Genstash ?


----------



## calicat (Sep 6, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> and here's my aha moment: so all the nugs in that main cola have started growing up - that's probably the best example for me to see what everyone is talking about growing like this. thanks. i don't have the set-up to grow like this and haven't done a lot of research into it, but i really need to look into this.


You could do a mobile scrog.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 6, 2015)

calicat said:


> You could do a mobile scrog.


thanks for the suggestion @calicat i'll definitely look into that


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 6, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> thanks for the suggestion @calicat i'll definitely look into that


They advertise them on this site as a matter of fact !


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 6, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> They advertise them on this site as a matter of fact !


i hadn't noticed yet but i'll keep an eye out for it--i'm in the ScROG section now reading


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2015)

Man this thread is really doing the smack. Love coming here seeing great stuff @undercovergrow your always killing it with the SSDD you inspired me to really make a cross with it with a keeper I like really well. Soon as I can find time to pop the pack lol. SSDD will work well with scrog as she branches out well from all that I have seen from everyone who grows her. You can see it in the pics you posted with the untopped ladies. Side branched are coming out when I've seen on other strains where that's just bud no branching before budding so it would do well and prolly up yield as well. Top and train branches under screen spread them out to cover the screen and flip. Leave enough space to keep spreading through stretch or can add second screen. Once stretch stop you want nice canopy of buds on screen I tend to let it grow through the screen a lil more.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 6, 2015)

thanks @akhiymjames when i first started growing, i dismissed doing a ScROG because of my limited amount of space and, to be honest, i really thought it was a grow style for mostly limited height restrictions and more of a "hands-on" grow. now that i've had my aha moment, i'm going to try it. with those two F2s i've got, plus the five SSDD vegging, i think i'll have some girls that have vegged a long enough time to do this. i'll be topping the two F2s (even though they are almost seven weeks) and try something with them on that last grow before i shut down for new carpet to be installed. i'm excited. my husband is a plumber so i am going to go raid his PVC supply in the garage


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 6, 2015)

choc kush (left) & dream lotus (right) , mobile scrogs in 4 gallong totes


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 6, 2015)

a special afkansastan : best of three w/o doubt : hope its female :


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

bout to grab a piece of that chicken wire to scrog something as well.....did ssdd have any distinct smells while flowering? resinrub funk ?


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 6, 2015)

Prayer tower 3 weeks 12/12 from seed..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 6, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> bout to grab a piece of that chicken wire to scrog something as well.....did ssdd have any distinct smells while flowering? resinrub funk ?


A lot of phenos seem to have a blueberry funk to them. Mine does anyway


----------



## Scotch089 (Sep 6, 2015)

Mine has died down. Not as much blue while they are ripening (9-10weeks) as there was the first 5-6 weeks of 12/12, more of green smell coming out now

Hopefully after a good cure that blue will pull through.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 6, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> bout to grab a piece of that chicken wire to scrog something as well.....did ssdd have any distinct smells while flowering? resinrub funk ?


i just dropped my first plant yesterday.
16" tall at the stem.

but stow got u on the description.


----------



## TheHermit (Sep 7, 2015)

Anyone have any information on

Strange Brew
Elfinstone
Dragon Fruit

I haven't ordered any seeds in a while and these have caught my eye.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 7, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Anyone have any information on
> 
> Strange Brew
> Elfinstone
> ...


Those Sweet Skunk crosses will be good I bet. I had never grown SS until this recent pack from Peak, and holy shit are they frosty and vigorous!! Not sure if "Breeder Steve's" version is the same, but I'd guess its similar from what I've seen/read.

Breeder Steve sure seems to be doing a lot of pissing and moaning about Bodhi using some of his strains in crosses. Hopefully his bottom isn't so sore anymore...


----------



## TheHermit (Sep 7, 2015)

I am leaning towards the elfinstone, but I can't find much information on it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2015)

All the Sweet Skunk crosses will be no more as B man lost the mom so get them while you can. I'm actually testing a Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp right now smell is crazy in veg very pine cone pine tree smell. They def don't lean to the dads side I'll get some pics up here in a few this lil cam drains batteries quick lol. Need rechargables


----------



## haulinbass (Sep 7, 2015)

Whats bodhis closest plant to the pre88 ghash, but doesnt grow so huge in veg


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2015)

haulinbass said:


> Whats bodhis closest plant to the pre88 ghash, but doesnt grow so huge in veg


I guess it could be any of the crosses if they put out a real squat hashplant pheno. The Hashplant 3 I tested had a Hashplant dom pheno it was very short compared to all the others. Super thick and beefy node stacking like no other.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I guess it could be any of the crosses if they put out a real squat hashplant pheno. The Hashplant 3 I tested had a Hashplant dom pheno it was very short compared to all the others. Super thick and beefy node stacking like no other.


Did it smell like rotten meat?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Did it smell like rotten meat?


Naw that wasn't the meaty smelling pheno. That meaty smelling pheno was huge bigger than all the other 4 ladies I had. The short squat pheno was very hashy incense with fuel. That Chem 3 mom is nice the pheno I kept is Chem 3 dom tho. Super gassy no other way to explain it with the incense hashy smell on backend


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2015)

Hashplant 3 hashplant pheno


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I guess it could be any of the crosses if they put out a real squat hashplant pheno. The Hashplant 3 I tested had a Hashplant dom pheno it was very short compared to all the others. Super thick and beefy node stacking like no other.


I agree. Out of my two testers I got one pheno that was shorter I would consider to be more 88g13hp. But my experience is limited in the fact I have only ever seen pics of the cuts used, never had the chance to grow clone only strains. I am sure if I put my mind to it I could get some jn my hands cus I have had offers but I got plenty of seeds to keep me occupied


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Those Sweet Skunk crosses will be good I bet. I had never grown SS until this recent pack from Peak, and holy shit are they frosty and vigorous!! Not sure if "Breeder Steve's" version is the same, but I'd guess its similar from what I've seen/read.
> 
> Breeder Steve sure seems to be doing a lot of pissing and moaning about Bodhi using some of his strains in crosses. Hopefully his bottom isn't so sore anymore...


To be specific he was upset about Bodhi not renaming the Blockhead Bx still calling it "Blockhead". He stated that he doesn't care if people use his strains to create their own but he does have a problem with people using the same names.


----------



## WhsprnEye (Sep 7, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> damn man I was looking for someone who's grown their Fire OG. If you crack those let me know how they go. I don't trust the BCBD folks for a second so would like a review from someone I could trust
> 
> Frenchie threw up a pic of some Fire OG hash and it made me mouth water. Love to find a good representation in seed form. BCBD is quite a bit cheaper then raskals so I was wondering.


I've got some seeds. Just cracked ten and they all grew. I just put them on a 12/12 light schedule to see which ones are.female. we had to og white fire turn hermie so I'll keep you posted. I may trade my blue cheese line for this one.


----------



## calicat (Sep 7, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> I am leaning towards the elfinstone, but I can't find much information on it.


To the best of my knowledge CoGrown was one of the first to test that strain. Maybe he can chime in for ya if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## COGrown (Sep 7, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> I am leaning towards the elfinstone, but I can't find much information on it.


You won't be sorry on that one. Tons of citrusy skunky plants, huge yields, great uplifting social sativa high. My full grow report was on the seed depot forum, so it is sadly long gone.


----------



## TheHermit (Sep 7, 2015)

FYI, attitude has 5 free goji with a Bodhi purchase right now.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 8, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> FYI, attitude has 5 free goji with a Bodhi purchase right now.


I am pretty on the fence right now, have an order pending... I mean who doesnt want more bodhi beans right?
Dont forget the 420 discount code, kinda nullifies shipping costs.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 8, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I am pretty on the fence right now, have an order pending... I mean who doesnt want more bodhi beans right?


I'm in the same situation. Just made my breeders boutique order. That and the Canadian dollar is shit right now. I want goji bad, but still haven't ran my heaven mountain so I think I'll hold off on this one. 

Promo sucks bad other than the goji's a bunch of auto's I'll never run so there's that too. UFO's hold no interest either. Except for maybe that tangie but I think I have some of that strain already


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 8, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm in the same situation. Just made my breeders boutique order. That and the Canadian dollar is shit right now. I want goji bad, but still haven't ran my heaven mountain so I think I'll hold off on this one.
> 
> Promo sucks bad other than the goji's a bunch of auto's I'll never run so there's that too. UFO's hold no interest either. Except for maybe that tangie but I think I have some of that strain already


That is a major hangup for me as well. Autos, autos for days..... if glg had a goji promo it would be a done deal. And I have 3 reg beans of crockett tangie I got as a freebie as well.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 8, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm in the same situation. Just made my breeders boutique order. That and the Canadian dollar is shit right now. I want goji bad, but still haven't ran my heaven mountain so I think I'll hold off on this one.
> 
> Promo sucks bad other than the goji's a bunch of auto's I'll never run so there's that too. UFO's hold no interest either. Except for maybe that tangie but I think I have some of that strain already


the 'tude is on the down swing.

from prices to shit freebies to green tape.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 8, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> the 'tude is on the down swing.
> 
> from prices to shit freebies to green tape.


I imagine with all these great American banks popping up their business must be hurting huge. Shit their shipping covers half a pack of seeds from an American bank. 

I used to love the 'Tude and would have a hard time not ordering. Haven't felt that way in months... which is great  says me a lot of money I shouldn't be spending on seeds anyways


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 8, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I imagine with all these great American banks popping up their business must be hurting huge. Shit their shipping covers half a pack of seeds from an American bank.
> 
> I used to love the 'Tude and would have a hard time not ordering. Haven't felt that way in months... which is great  says me a lot of money I shouldn't be spending on seeds anyways


Their promos used to be okay, not worth ordering for alone but now they are half autos.


----------



## joeypotseed (Sep 8, 2015)

Just got back from a nice vacation and I was blessed with 5 females out of 8 beans of Lemon Thai x Dragons blood
Two males and two females have the blood trait!! Pretty cool to see the blood in person. I might be a bad thing because I am pulling off random leaves just to see the blood lol


----------



## Ray black (Sep 8, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> To be specific he was upset about Bodhi not renaming the Blockhead Bx still calling it "Blockhead". He stated that he doesn't care if people use his strains to create their own but he does have a problem with people using the same names.


Does this strain out perform others such as GDP and Querkle? Taste, quality etc...

Just wondering if you had any experience..?

Thank you for the input by the way, I have been eyeballing this strain for a LONG time. This post reminded me to look her up

I ended up searching for and finding it on TSSC.

I ordered 10 beans last night, and NO JOKE, this morning I looked up the description to show my buddy to lotus looking pic and realized it is now SOLD OUT.

I picked up the last 10 beans on TSSC.... YES!!!!!!!!!!

Might be a little suspicious if I actually am getting Blockhead BX, is always a little weird getting the LAST of the stash

Either way, I AM STOKED


----------



## Ray black (Sep 8, 2015)

My Skylotus' are looking great

One of them is looking different from the others and is showing its beautiful female hairs already

I am guessing this one to be more indica/snow lotus leaning

Post some pics tonight


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 8, 2015)

Sorry bud I don't have any experience with the Blockhead Bx. I've only grown 2 strains from Bodhi so far. Dank Zappa and Deep Line Alchemy #3.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 8, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Sorry bud I don't have any experience with the Blockhead Bx. I've only grown 2 strains from Bodhi so far. Dank Zappa and Deep Line Alchemy #3.



Its cool, appreciate it man

Thanks for reminding me about her!

keep you posted (at some point) with what they do


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3495913


Right on I got the stardawn guava x 88g13hp. When will yours be sowed? hopefully we can run em at similar times.


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Right on I got the stardawn guava x 88g13hp. When will yours be sowed? hopefully we can run em at similar times.


Got to go get some more soil,hope by Friday


----------



## Joedank (Sep 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> Got to go get some more soil,hope by Friday


what cha gonna go wit?? the BAS soil has been kinda weird... too soon to tell but stays REAL wet...


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2015)

I think On my way! going have to go with happy frog,for right now....

Don't got nothing cooking,I'm actually bare right now...kind of crazy


What ever I get,it's going have to be full of food for at least 5-6 weeks.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 8, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Right on I got the stardawn guava x 88g13hp. When will yours be sowed? hopefully we can run em at similar times.





genuity said:


> Got to go get some more soil,hope by Friday


OooOooooOoOoo can't wait to see those ones.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> I think On my way! going have to go with happy frog,for right now....
> 
> Don't got nothing cooking,I'm actually bare right now...kind of crazy
> 
> ...


You too bro I'm very bare on soil cant believe I have went through 2 cans of it lol. Need to cook up some more. Nice testers you got mines are doing well. Need to transplant soon these babies are eating fast


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 8, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Does this strain out perform others such as GDP and Querkle? Taste, quality etc...
> 
> Just wondering if you had any experience..?
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly tssc was one of the places that had breeder steve pissed because they said they were selling his gear and he didnt give them any spice of life.... or mayne its just they sell chimera but if my stoner memory serves me correct the single seed center was on his shit list.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 8, 2015)

Well I don't know what Steve said about anybody.. I did not follow that conversation.

So TSSC was selling other beans and calling it Blockhead BX from Bodhi?

fuck that sux for me if that's the case


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Well I don't know what Steve said about anybody.. I did not follow that conversation.
> 
> So TSSC was selling other beans and calling it Blockhead BX from Bodhi?
> 
> fuck that sux for me if that's the case


I'm sure they are legit but Bodhi said he was done making them once he found out Steve was bringing the Blockhead back. I don't even know why dude is tripping fareal you should be happy somebody tried to keep the line around especially a great pheno. It wasn't like he took his pure seed stock and just sold that he bx a pheno plus he bx it a different way used Blockhead dad to make Snow Lotus and then hit that to a Blockhead mom. They should be fine bro and if they aren't I'm sure he will straighten you out


----------



## joeypotseed (Sep 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3495913


What's the Dragon soul?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> What's the Dragon soul?


I bet it Pinesoul x Dragons Blood


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm sure they are legit but Bodhi said he was done making them once he found out Steve was bringing the Blockhead back. I don't even know why dude is tripping fareal you should be happy somebody tried to keep the line around especially a great pheno. It wasn't like he took his pure seed stock and just sold that he bx a pheno plus he bx it a different way used Blockhead dad to make Snow Lotus and then hit that to a Blockhead mom. They should be fine bro and if they aren't I'm sure he will straighten you out


Bummed to hear this. I really wanted to try the BX. I still see them in a few banks, hope they last 'til I get paid. 

Would love to see some pictures if anyone's grown it. There's a lack of pictures for a good amount of his gear - unfortunate cause what I do see is always beautiful.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Bummed to hear this. I really wanted to try the BX. I still see them in a few banks, hope they last 'til I get paid.
> 
> Would love to see some pictures if anyone's grown it. There's a lack of pictures for a good amount of his gear - unfortunate cause what I do see is always beautiful.


I think there are some grows of it on other forums. Bodhi had so much gear its hard to keep up with sometime lol I hope they stay up for you so you can get them


----------



## Ray black (Sep 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm sure they are legit but Bodhi said he was done making them once he found out Steve was bringing the Blockhead back. I don't even know why dude is tripping fareal you should be happy somebody tried to keep the line around especially a great pheno. It wasn't like he took his pure seed stock and just sold that he bx a pheno plus he bx it a different way used Blockhead dad to make Snow Lotus and then hit that to a Blockhead mom. They should be fine bro and if they aren't I'm sure he will straighten you out



GOOD TO READ, thanks bro beans

I was bummed for the last couple hours.

Stoked again


----------



## calicat (Sep 9, 2015)

TSSC is legitimate place to get breeder wares. I was reluctant before till Amos stated he has been using them without incident. I took the plunge and made sure to order a strain where I have seen most of the phenotypical expressions. For across the pond orders I use them and beadsman.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)

looks like the wish mountain i have in flower deserves another run.
so glad i kept a clone. its the most afghan of the bunch.

from the pack i got a total of 4 plants.
lost the rest to damping off.

however two of the four look amazing.
one afghan leaner , one snow lotus leaner.

3 in veg = no sex yet but im working all the angles.

my batteries are charging.

take a few photos later.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 9, 2015)

I won't lie breeder steves post was very troubling and made me really question ordering from resellers. The seed game is dirty as fuck IMO. I have been a victim of counterfeit once before having bought a pack of feminized TGA seeds from a local head shop only to come home and find out TGA has never made fems. This was before I started really researching strains and breeders.

I get peace of mind with PSBC and Sannies Shop(both breeder direct) and of course gifts from Bodhi. 

"I gave up on breeding cannabis when there wasn't a single seed reseller left that wasn't selling knockoffs or straight up counterfeiting #spiceoflifeseeds packs."

hmmm JD Short anyone?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 9, 2015)

JD ate his words on the knock offs. The guy wouldn't even email the banks himself. So I did turns out all the beans folks were complaining about were legitimate.

I asked him repeatedly to email the banks and get it sorted for his customers he refused I thought something was weird so I emailed the banks. I got responses from 2/3 in 30 minutes of the emails that they were immediately looking into the DJ short stock. I linked to the threads that he was making these claims. Attitude took the longest if you're curious 

Long story short the seeds are legit he ate his words and it all got back to his dad... which wasn't my intention last thing I wanted was to cause turmoil in their family and I feel bad for that. However JD was being dishonest with the community and could have dealt with this all himself.

I even mentioned in the thread that I was going to email them and held off for a day to see if he'd say he'd deal with it himself. Gave that guy every chance to prove his claims.

Breedersteve complaint seems to be a bit more complex. At least his makes sense, people are selling his products. JD just stated all the seeds people were complaining about were fake. Breedersteve also seems to care that his customers got inferior product to what he offered JD didn't give a fuck or he would have sorted it himself for his customers.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 9, 2015)

Most of the complaints weren't uncommon I think he knew this and didn't want to offer replacements and got caught in the lie. 

Again there was no validity to anything JD said. I wouldn't trust him for shit anymore.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for clearing that up Mr. Head. I didn't follow the JD thing fully but it reminded me of the whole claim of "everything in seedbanks is fake".





also I just want to say I don't think Bodhi or Steve is wrong or right I just wanted to post the convo for people to see. I still have infinite love for Bodhi and fam.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)

breeder steve is full of himself.
& banks arent full of fraud beans.

guy swears everybody is using his gear. too funny.
if the biz is full of fraud to begin with, as he claims, he wants $ for those knock offs?

cause i know for a fact he's gotten credit. plenty.

i cant think of a single bank, i use, that had any of his stock for ages.

knock off?
how is it a knock of if the b-man used SOL beans? out crossed. x'd back. selected. etc.

dude put his shit out ages ago. nobody should be using it at all?
i dont know... if anything, im turned off from dude's whiny pu$$y boy nature.

there no patent protection. no laws to support him. tons of grey area in the seed biz.

the day breeder steve puts out $10 packs i'll eat a 5 kilo coco block.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 9, 2015)

Just felt I should speak up here. Lots of good people in this thread that should know the truth.

If you have questions email the banks and ask them. I was surprised how much info I was given about the seed game without even asking for details. They don't make money from selling knock offs. It's all word of mouth if there's question as to a banks legitimacy or folks receiving orders it's all over the forums immediately.

This game is all about watching out for each other the big banks know we're tight knit. They don't want their names destroyed. How many people are ordering from the zonn?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 9, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> breeder steve is full of himself.
> & banks arent full of fraud beans.
> 
> guy swears everybody is using his gear. too funny.
> ...


^100%^

If anything, Bodhi kept breeder Steve relevant and intoduced his name to some folks that had never heard of him before (me). Bodhi credited him in every cross where his strains were used. Above and beyond IMO.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)

i dont see where breeder steve notes he sold seed wholesale, @ about $2 each , to "insert seed bank name here".

& didnt that bank mark that up to $ what $ you saw.

truth.

e$ko gets $1 or $2 a seed for his effort.

b-man , sure he's a chucking fool, definitely makin more.
but bodhi got an army of testers & fan boys & hardcore addicts.

tga too.
shit, tga can get you pulled from the 'tude in a single email

ask matt the [email protected] riot.

^ those guys , the top companies, usually get $ up front for the seed.

the rest, all of them, get the $ every 3 or 4 months.

why not discuss this?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 9, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> breeder steve is full of himself.
> & banks arent full of fraud beans.
> 
> guy swears everybody is using his gear. too funny.
> ...


Dude did you even read it? He clearly stated he has no problem with people using his genetics for their crosses or bxing or whatever. He never said nobody should be using his creations for their own creations. The only problem he has is with people using the names and brands that he has built. Bodhihead Bx? There's a clear distinction. I can kind of understand where he is coming from after reading the whole thing on IG. But it's obvious he was having a pissy day the day he posted all of that. Doubt he'll ever do anything he mentioned there in regards to $5-$10 packs. If you follow his IG you'll see he's up to some pretty BIG TINGS.

Hemp depot is still selling Spice of Life btw. I'll never buy from them for that simple fact. Makes me suspicious of the legitimacy of the other brands especially if BS hasn't made seeds in over a decade and claims that the reason he quit the game was because of knockoffs and counterfeits. It's 2015 now.



You guys clearly didn't read it.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 9, 2015)

And please don't take this as me dickriding. If that were the case I'd be all uppity about PSBC's Sweet Skunk and Skunk Berry which are 2 of my favorites regardless of what BS thinks(you know he wouldn't be happy about the Sweet Skunk).


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 9, 2015)

Breeder steves sweet tooth is one of the most delicious strains I've ever tasted.

Guy can't be all bad  One of the OG Canucks in the game. I respect him for putting BC on the map as well as some other OG breeders.

He's obviously quite angry in those posts. I try not to judge people to harshly for angry outbursts as it's something I have a huge problem with myself. I can make myself look pretty fucking stupid at times lol 

Sweet seeds pretty much stole dudes entire strain list and produced a bunch of auto shit people no doubt thought were related to him.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Dude did you even read it? He clearly stated he has no problem with people using his genetics for their crosses or bxing or whatever. He never said nobody should be using his creations for their own creations. The only problem he has is with people using the names and brands that he has built. Bodhihead Bx? There's a clear distinction. I can kind of understand where he is coming from after reading the whole thing on IG. But it's obvious he was having a pissy day the day he posted all of that. Doubt he'll ever do anything he mentioned there in regards to $5-$10 packs. If you follow his IG you'll see he's up to some pretty BIG TINGS.
> 
> Hemp depot is still selling Spice of Life btw. I'll never buy from them for that simple fact. Makes me suspicious of the legitimacy of the other brands especially if BS hasn't made seeds in over a decade and claims that the reason he quit the game was because of knockoffs and counterfeits. It's 2015 now.
> 
> ...


Bodhi called it Blockhead bx. That's what it is, no?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 9, 2015)

Seeds are way too easy to counterfeit. It's not hard to duplicate some packaging.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)

ha.... breeder steve wants 33% of all the $ with anything involving snow lotus.

working man dank (h&l) should be furious.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 9, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> ha.... breeder steve wants 33% of all the $ with anything involving snow lotus.
> 
> working man dank (h&l) should be furious.


lol well that's fucking stoopid


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)

sure. the whole biz is fraud. 
still i buy e$ko i feel i got the product. paradise. sannie. norstar.

i could go on & on.

what's all this say about the clone game?
somebody please delete that popular thread. all fake in there too.

good thing i dont beg for cuts.
id feel like a stank bucket street whore.
legs open to the wind like a salty pollen chucker.

i meant breeder steve 
he's a whore too. after the $.
shit i want $ too. if you used one of my ideas.
you owe me money. lollolololololol !


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 9, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> ha.... breeder steve wants 33% of all the $ with anything involving snow lotus.
> 
> working man dank (h&l) should be furious.


Are you serious?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 9, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> ha.... breeder steve wants 33% of all the $ with anything involving snow lotus.
> 
> working man dank (h&l) should be furious.


Where did he say this? I missed that part.






in the end, I'll stick with mostly breeder direct options like Sannie's Shop and PSBC. And I'll take my chances on some Bodhi elsewhere every once in a while. That's about it.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)

actually he has a problem.... even hashtags a "piece of shit list".
i could care less about dude. his brand isnt his. he sold reg seeds.
males & females are not yours when you sold me the pack.
shit gimme a cut & complain. so fuck that dude.

chimera , if you need to go cannuk, blows him away.

is dj crying about that stud bb pollen he used?

you know what. impress me.
come up with something new.
you're breeder steve for cryin out loud.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 9, 2015)

anyways, it's an interesting read for those of you who don't get all uppity and raise your pitchforks immediately after seeing dirt thrown on Bodhi's name. 

here's the post if you want to read the whole thing.
https://instagram.com/p/37sAALBAJN/?taken-by=breedersteve



and again I don't think anyone is wrong or right here nor do I have the right to judge. I'm just a scrub micro grower. 

infinite love to Bodhi and fam.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Where did he say this? I missed that part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to hear Hemp Depots side of the story on selling SOL seeds...

Did they just take some of his packs and do their own chucks? That would be dissapointing as I kinda like HD


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)

no im laughing at dude.
lawyers, judge judy, and the canna gods think 33% is fair ! LOL

i never ever heard hemp depot selling fake beans.

email dude.
he'll respond.
ask him yourself.

breeder steve need to hook up with cookie fam.
hope nobody kicks old man chimera's ass for those cookie s1s.

agreed b-man gets infinite love. dudes been at it awhile.
all his appy x's are pretty awesome. so everything aint from SOL stock.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'd like to hear Hemp Depots side of the story on selling SOL seeds...
> 
> Did they just take some of his packs and do their own chucks? That would be dissapointing as I kinda like HD


IDK I peacefully confronted the owner of the headshop that sold me counterfeits in a calm and educational manner about what he is actually selling and I got kicked out of the store. People who are guilty will claim otherwise. It's pointless to ask imo.

They probably just did some chucks and replicated the packaging. maybe a whole new f1 using similar starting lines? Maybe f2, 3, 4 etc. Who knows? I doubt it's 15 year old stock.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'd like to hear Hemp Depots side of the story on selling SOL seeds...
> 
> Did they just take some of his packs and do their own chucks? That would be dissapointing as I kinda like HD


Email him and ask I bet you he responds within the hour with where he gets the seeds from.

Seemed like a decent dude concerned about seed legitimacy when I talked to him.



> Breeder Steve: These four releases are the latest in The Joint Project line I have done with DJ Short. The male Blue Satellite # 2 that was used, was very dark purple and exhibited the necessary sugar daddy characteristics.


that's in the description for Blue Satellite 2.2 wondering if DJ is producing his seeds. Sweet blue has no such disclaimer so who knows just speculation.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> anyways, it's an interesting read for those of you who don't get all uppity and raise your pitchforks immediately after seeing dirt thrown on Bodhi's name.
> 
> here's the post if you want to read the whole thing.
> https://instagram.com/p/37sAALBAJN/?taken-by=breedersteve
> ...


I dont follow the breeder drama much. Makes my stomach turn. Most of these cats walk around like they split the atom or something and deserve a nobel peace prize. It's not rocket science what they're doing. I'm convinced of this after growing out a few pollen chucks from RIU members. Those plants turned out better than 90% of the shit I've bought from actual "breeders".

Bodhi, Sannie, MJ, and Professor P seem to be the exceptions. I'm sure there's other good dudes in the biz, but for every one of them there's 10 douche nozzles.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I dont follow the breeder drama much. Makes my stomach turn. Most of these cats walk around like they split the atom or something and deserve a nobel peace prize. It's not rocket science what they're doing. I'm convinced of this after growing out a few pollen chucks from RIU members. Those plants turned out better than 90% of the shit I've bought from actual "breeders".
> 
> Bodhi, Sannie, MJ, and Professor P seem to be the exceptions. I'm sure there's other good dudes in the biz, but for every one of them there's 10 douche nozzles.


Speaking truth there St0w. I'll take anything @genuity creates over a big name breeder any day. Fireballs is the best plant I've ever grown all around (I've decided it wins over the Lee Roy) and it was a tester from Breeders Boutique.

He keeps "chucking" (use the quotations as he obviously knows what he's doing) like he is and he's going to be a big name breeder whether he likes it or not


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 9, 2015)

I like to read this kind of shit in the morning while I have a dab or two and drink my smoothie. It's like watching a cheap canna soap opera.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 9, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> no im laughing at dude.
> lawyers, judge judy, and the canna gods think 33% is fair ! LOL
> 
> i never ever heard hemp depot selling fake beans.
> ...


I just e-mailed HD. I'll update the thread when/if they respond.

I did notice their SOL seeds are discounted big time, so who knows??


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I like to read this kind of shit in the morning while I have a dab or two and drink my smoothie. It's like watching a cheap canna soap opera.


LOL. Morning. It's 2 there isn't it?


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 9, 2015)

Damn it sounds like I missed put on some good forum drama with the jd short fiasco... pretty bored at work right now lol.

@st0wandgrow is the same as me in the sense that before I started researching bodhi strains I had no idea who breeder steve was. I used to also think that sweet tooth was a barneys farm strain and wouldn't touch it with a 10 ft. pole for that sole reason... talk about defamation of name lol.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)

i'll never stop growing out b-man.
even tga get the occasional nod.

i'll will not buy more tga... but i got a pack of 3rd dimension & more jtr.
will be running them for sure.

id definitely slap a grandma for a dank green plushberry cut - space queen dom of course.

b-man putting out bomb gear. ssdd is a machine for me so far.
one of the most vigorous plants in my garden.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 9, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> LOL. Morning. It's 2 there isn't it?


haha It's 3:15 here. I'm an early riser. I've already read it long ago. Just saying I like to read those kind of threads and posts in the mornings while I drink my smoothie which is equivalent to most peoples coffee and newspaper.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I just e-mailed HD. I'll update the thread when/if they respond.
> 
> I did notice their SOL seeds are discounted big time, so who knows??


This is the thing St0w. If they are fakes do you think HD will just admit it?


while you're at it ask why the fuck they charge GST and PST on their beans LOL.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 9, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Damn it sounds like I missed put on some good forum drama with the jd short fiasco... pretty bored at work right now lol.
> 
> @st0wandgrow is the same as me in the sense that before I started researching bodhi strains I had no idea who breeder steve was. I used to also think that sweet tooth was a barneys farm strain and wouldn't touch it with a 10 ft. pole for that sole reason... talk about defamation of name lol.


That makes a good point as to why he's upset about the usage of his names yes?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> This is the thing St0w. If they are fakes do you think HD will just admit it?
> 
> 
> while you're at it ask why the fuck they charge GST and PST on their beans LOL.


I dunno. Doesn't hurt to ask. They certainly seemed like good peeps when I dealt with them before. I have no reason to trust their story any less than breeder Steve. He seems like he's just salty about everything.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> That makes a good point as to why he's upset about the usage of his names yes?


how should chemdawg feel ?

i heard he copywrited his name.
wonder if its true.






that cross
im growing
make you feel
some type of way...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 9, 2015)

chemdog is coyrighted by the dude lol he sells some nice glass....


----------



## calicat (Sep 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I dont follow the breeder drama much. Makes my stomach turn. Most of these cats walk around like they split the atom or something and deserve a nobel peace prize. It's not rocket science what they're doing. I'm convinced of this after growing out a few pollen chucks from RIU members. Those plants turned out better than 90% of the shit I've bought from actual "breeders".
> 
> Bodhi, Sannie, MJ, and Professor P seem to be the exceptions. I'm sure there's other good dudes in the biz, but for every one of them there's 10 douche nozzles.


Lucky you do not because over the years the level of doucheness has gone into epic proportions. Try knowing some of those cats in person. I am sure you would grab your hockey stick and get your hockey on literally lol.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 9, 2015)

Tbh that was my thought initially was why if he is mad about the name not so much the genetics, (no lie, I would be salty If someone just strapped auto on the name of my hard work) then why not get mad at barneys who clearly does damage to the strain name by just their association with it.

I guess I didnt get why bodhi had to call it something else anyways when he called it a bx, which is what it is. Which in a sense is a nod to the old strain but supposed to be "improved on".

Anyone think steve isnt so mad about the reuse of the name but that bodhi released something that could actually rival the original blockhead and maybe even take over blockhead in popularity, rendering his original creation essentially useless in terms of breeding. I mean do you want the new laptop or the 1 from '05?


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 9, 2015)

I've grown blue satellite and sweet tooth and both are notably awesome.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I dunno. Doesn't hurt to ask. They certainly seemed like good peeps when I dealt with them before. I have no reason to trust their story any less than breeder Steve. He seems like he's just salty about everything.


But doesn't everyone trying to sell you anything try to seem like good peeps?


There's no doubt Steve was salty as fuck that day in particular but imo he has the right to feel some type of way 

We're only human.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 9, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Tbh that was my thought initially was why if he is mad about the name not so much the genetics, (no lie, I would be salty If someone just strapped auto on the name of my hard work) then why not get mad at barneys who clearly does damage to the strain name by just their association with it.
> 
> I guess I didnt get why bodhi had to call it something else anyways when he called it a bx, which is what it is. Which in a sense is a nod to the old strain but supposed to be "improved on".
> 
> Anyone think steve isnt so mad about the reuse of the name but that bodhi released something that could actually rival the original blockhead and maybe even take over blockhead in popularity, rendering his original creation essentially useless in terms of breeding. I mean do you want the new laptop or the 1 from '05?



Good point. I never thought of it that way and it's entirely possible.




Anyone who is upset about the use of their genetics is just idiotic. They seem to forget they used someone's to start with for their works.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> But doesn't everyone trying to sell you anything try to seem like good peeps?
> 
> 
> There's no doubt Steve was salty as fuck that day in particular but imo he has the right to feel some type of way
> ...


Looks like the SOL offerings on Hemp Depot are all colaberations with DJ Short. No original SOL strains being offered.

Still waiting on their response though...


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Good point. I never thought of it that way and it's entirely possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol random ass thought, I was down on the local college campus for a festival last week and I stopped at a ice cream place. While I am eating my ice cream this guy strikes up conversation with me. He asked if I was a student and I said no and told him I work as a pressman. He tells me his dad owns a print shop back in pakistan so he Is familiar with printing. At this point I am done with my ice cream so I said goodbye.

As I was walking back to my car I was reflecting on it and the thoight struck me, wonder if that guy can get a hold of some legit ass pakistani hash or genetics lol.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)

chimera, dj, & breeder salty steve did collabs... with a stud bb male from dj's line... some shiska females & bb pollen used by chimera... etc.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> But doesn't everyone trying to sell you anything try to seem like good peeps?
> 
> 
> There's no doubt Steve was salty as fuck that day in particular but imo he has the right to feel some type of way
> ...


How does he have any right to feel any type of way? This whole conversation sounds like a complete redo of that jd short thread. 
The second u sell someone reg genetics they belong to them. There's a reason why bodhi and other decent human beings recommend bxing and creating your f2's etc. because they know that resistance is futile. As long as you give the source of your creation credit I don't see a problem.
I was recently considering buying a pack of those godhead to try them out but now after reading this stuff I dont want anything from that lineage.
DJ short lost me as a customer years ago for the same drama.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 9, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Lol random ass thought, I was down on the local college campus for a festival last week and I stopped at a ice cream place. While I am eating my ice cream this guy strikes up conversation with me. He asked if I was a student and I said no and told him I work as a pressman. He tells me his dad owns a print shop back in pakistan so he Is familiar with printing, at this point I am done with my ie cream so I said goodbye.
> 
> As I was walking back to my car I was reflecting on it and the thoight struck me, wonder if that giy can get a hold of some legit ass pakistani hash or gentics lol.


Haha!! Isn't that funny how everything comes back to weed with us heads?? I can't even walk through a grocery store without seeing shit that "might work well in my soil".

I'll be laying in bed not saying anything, and the wife looks at me and asks what I'm thinking about. I've stopped being honest and telling her it's weed I'm thinking about. lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Haha!! Isn't that funny how everything comes back to weed with us heads?? I can't even walk through a grocery store without seeing shit that "might work well in my soil".
> 
> I'll be laying in bed not saying anything, and the wife looks at me and asks what I'm thinking about. I've stopped being honest and telling her it's weed I'm thinking about. lol


Lol if I had a penny for every time someone caught me staring off thinking about my grow or weed in general you would be calling me warren buffett. Lot of people probably think I am a little slow since like you when they ask what I am thinking I dont even lie, just tell then " nothing" lol. I think about "nothing" a lot.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 9, 2015)

Because I can't say that someone has no right to feel upset about something. We're only human and none of us are perfect.


The fact that for example, barneys farm smeared shit all over the sweet tooth and folks thought that's where it originated and that it's complete shit would be a bit upsetting to me if I were the creator of Sweet Tooth. And especially if I wanted to start selling it again one day.

I can understand it. What I cannot understand is acting like a child and throwing a fit on social media. That's completely different.


Just my 2 cents. 

again, there was no problem with usage of genetics. It was all over the naming. This point is moot and has been mentioned too many times.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Haha!! Isn't that funny how everything comes back to weed with us heads?? I can't even walk through a grocery store without seeing shit that "might work well in my soil".



Bahaha what about EVERY SINGLE TREE I see outdoors I can see a bud structure or similarity to the overall plant structure of cannabis. I know it's happened to all of you as well.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 9, 2015)

It would be awesome if he'd just shut the fuck up and get back in the game  I would buy some of his gear, maybe not direct from him  

that sweet tooth is some amazing tasting shit with a solid B stone. Not the strongest weed but man if you like sweets like rockets and other pure sugar shit you'd love the Orig. Sweet Tooth.

One of the perks to living in Canada I guess is those folks out in BC have kept these genetics around for a long time.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 9, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> It would be awesome if he'd just shut the fuck up and get back in the game  I would buy some of his gear, maybe not direct from him
> 
> that sweet tooth is some amazing tasting shit with a solid B stone. Not the strongest weed but man if you like sweets like rockets and other pure sugar shit you'd love the Orig. Sweet Tooth.
> 
> One of the perks to living in Canada I guess is those folks out in BC have kept these genetics around for a long time.


Seems like he's up to some really cool stuff. tissue cultures and artificial seed pods for clones from tissue.



Sadly I think he has ties or contracts to Canadian LP's.  I can't say for sure though but that's just the impression I got from some posts.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I won't lie breeder steves post was very troubling and made me really question ordering from resellers. The seed game is dirty as fuck IMO. I have been a victim of counterfeit once before having bought a pack of feminized TGA seeds from a local head shop only to come home and find out TGA has never made fems. This was before I started really researching strains and breeders.
> 
> I get peace of mind with PSBC and Sannies Shop(both breeder direct) and of course gifts from Bodhi.
> 
> ...



Yo I almost bitched about Short yesterday when talking about shit and fake beans . . . . True Blueberry???


I lost over $500 on beans that I bought from TSSC that were absolute shit and JD/DJ knew about it. They knew they were still being sold, AND STILL ARE BEING SOLD FOR OVER $25/ bean and have done nothing about making it right. They are knowingly allowing people to buy this SHIT to this day. Its their name at the end of the day.

Cant lie, I fell pretty stupid spending that much money. But in all fairness I thought they were legit..

Brought it up to JD on a thread here about 6 months ago (I was annoyed and pissed off in my approach) and he responded with SO much ignorant bullshit I couldn't believe it. I mean seriously, a 5 year old would have better customer service sense than this guy. He is a fuckin dirtball and has NO INTEGRITY.

K Im done, had to be said


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Seems like he's up to some really cool stuff. tissue cultures and artificial seed pods for clones from tissue.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I think he has ties or contracts to Canadian LP's.  I can't say for sure though but that's just the impression I got from some posts.


BLEH


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Tbh that was my thought initially was why if he is mad about the name not so much the genetics, (no lie, I would be salty If someone just strapped auto on the name of my hard work) then why not get mad at barneys who clearly does damage to the strain name by just their association with it.
> 
> I guess I didnt get why bodhi had to call it something else anyways when he called it a bx, which is what it is. Which in a sense is a nod to the old strain but supposed to be "improved on".
> 
> Anyone think steve isnt so mad about the reuse of the name but that bodhi released something that could actually rival the original blockhead and maybe even take over blockhead in popularity, rendering his original creation essentially useless in terms of breeding. I mean do you want the new laptop or the 1 from '05?


not only good comes from seeds,what if they represented the original strain in a bad way?

Just saying like og cut....in seed form


----------



## torontoke (Sep 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> not only good comes from seeds,what if they represented the original strain in a bad way?
> 
> Just saying like og cut....in seed form


Then u contact the person selling a bad representation of your work and ask for ur name to be removed?
It's usually never about credit or lack there of its usually about money.
But that's a slippery slope because when ur there to cash the check for your work you have to write one to the person who made your parent stock.
Perspective I guess.


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2015)

What does the original blockhead look like?

Compared to B's blockhead bx?

I never seen any of them.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> not only good comes from seeds,what if they represented the original strain in a bad way?
> 
> Just saying like og cut....in seed form


Thats why I mentioned the barney's sweet tooth example. If you ask me that is the injustice to breeder steves work. I honestly remeber the first time I read the description of block head from bodhi it said no sweet tooth traits present and I thought "thank god what a garbage strain to work in".
Now I know better as I have done more research, but unfortunately not everyone does that and I am sure some damage has been done to that strains rep.
I honestly cant say either way on whether the bx is better than the original since I haven't grown either of the strains. But knowing bodhi, dude aint putting out schwag..... so maybe a little envy mixed in there, maybe not.
It may have just been that bodhi was the most defended of the breeders that steve called out so it kept coming up but he definitely appeared to have a bone to pick with him.


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 9, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I've grown blue satellite and sweet tooth and both are notably awesome.


ST#3 from spice of life was a killer strain, great for outcrossing too, probably why SOL discontinued it, cos i know i was going to keep buying it & doing my own crosses with it forever


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 9, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Yo I almost bitched about Short yesterday when talking about shit and fake beans . . . . True Blueberry???
> 
> 
> I lost over $500 on beans that I bought from TSSC that were absolute shit and JD/DJ knew about it. They knew they were still being sold, AND STILL ARE BEING SOLD FOR OVER $25/ bean and have done nothing about making it right. They are knowingly allowing people to buy this SHIT to this day. Its their name at the end of the day.
> ...


Naw Ray, you were kinda an aggressive ahole blaming him for your poor research and subsequent bad purchase. $orry you lo$e!


----------



## Ray black (Sep 9, 2015)

Eat my ass Abe.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 9, 2015)

Since you put it so eloquently, .....naww Passsss.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 9, 2015)

Skylotus that is going into the flower room tonight


----------



## Ray black (Sep 9, 2015)

she showing a couple white hairs


----------



## Ray black (Sep 9, 2015)

Reserva Privada Skywaler OG that is looking mighty healthy

She is going in as well tonight


----------



## Ray black (Sep 9, 2015)

One of the Skywalkers in flower right now

Hope the skylotus' can keep up, these walkers are pretty tasty - kept a great pheno


----------



## Ray black (Sep 9, 2015)

Couple more of the SW I like


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 10, 2015)

Here's Hemp Depot's response to the inquiry I made about Breeder Steve's gear that they have listed...


"Hey,

I recognize the email address, thank you for the support.
Our stock is
original Spice of Life seeds and in the original
packaging. We only have the
Blue Satellite and Sweet Blue left in
stock. We do not make seeds, we just
retail them. We certainly
would not represent other seeds as the original if
they were not.

Steve is saying something about our
stock?

Peace,
Brad"


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 10, 2015)

anybody done the pink lotus freebie? Pink panther X sky lotus? they keep giving me freebies of it when I get new packs, so now I have 12 of them.
I couldn't resist.. they had the dank zappa in...
so I got another pack and I think I need to check myself into a Seed-buyers Anonymous.
I got problems, and I have no room for more strain... yet I can't stop.
But man... the dank zappa?
hashplant on hashplant goodness?
Yes please!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 10, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Here's Hemp Depot's response to the inquiry I made about Breeder Steve's gear that they have listed...
> 
> 
> "Hey,
> ...


mmm the blue satellite is GREAT, I have smoked it on ONE occasion but it was VERY nice, sativa like high.
Tasty too.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 10, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> mmm the blue satellite is GREAT, I have smoked it on ONE occasion but it was VERY nice, sativa like high.
> Tasty too.


I didnt know that you bought seeds? I figured that you were surrounded by elite clones or something lol. What Bodhi seeds do you like? I plan on ordering more later.

One good thing about having too many seeds. You can be very selective on keepers.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 10, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Here's Hemp Depot's response to the inquiry I made about Breeder Steve's gear that they have listed...
> 
> 
> "Hey,
> ...


i believe brad.
stock is probably old too.

go back & look at all those responses & complaints from breeder salty steve.

who else you see on the hate parade?

DVG.

done with him too.
screw buying that tahoe cross.
dude is a pro hater even on IG.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 10, 2015)

Dank Zappa is dankalicious fo sho! Killer hash maker.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 10, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I didnt know that you bought seeds? I figured that you were surrounded by elite clones or something lol. What Bodhi seeds do you like? I plan on ordering more later.
> 
> One good thing about having too many seeds. You can be very selective on keepers.


hah, typically I don't, but more and more recently.
The thing is on the property I live on the guy does outdoor stuff, and he ONLY goes from seeds, so since he is constantly asking for advice (he is strictly commercial) so when I go up there, if I see something flowering that is awesome, I take a cut or two from them and regenerate.
BUT that being said, the Bodhi stuff is ALL mine, but I've yet to flower any of them out, due to prior constraints (incomplete purple paralysis and sannie projects) I tend to have attention issues...
but in about a month i'll have them going, right now I have them packed in my vege room.
My male tranquil elephantisers are just about to drop pollen, so i'm gonna chuck some on the jackberry and doubledream, just to see what happens.
May hit the anesthesia too, who knows.
As far as the Bodhi strains I like, I only could tall you from the pics of these guys here.
Blue tara, SSDD, pineapple hashplant, tranquil elephantiser redux, dank zappa.
Next seeded run will probably be the dank zappa and the SSDD.
Next spring i'll do some outside and go for some heavyweights, it's been a couple yrs since I've done full runs outside, I usually toss some clones out in july, but next spring i'm going for some fatties. Gonna show my buddy what organics can do outside.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 10, 2015)

I couldn't resist going to snap some pics for ya.

Opening that jar was divine. Been curing for about 6 weeks now.  


 

 

 



also every grower should have a pair of screens to trim over. Poconoscreen.com got the hookup on the cheap for americans. 110 lpi on the bottom and 195 lpi on the top. Cheers!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 10, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I couldn't resist going to snap some pics for ya.
> 
> Opening that jar was divine. Been curing for about 6 weeks now.
> 
> ...


Do they have screens that work for worm bins also? I should just go look! I really dont know what size?
I am on my xbox and it is hard to surf the net!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 10, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Do they have screens that work for worm bins also? I should just go look! I really dont know what size?


it's very possible check it out they have a good variety of sizes.


Although I would think worm bins would use a more rigid screen? possibly stainless steel or something?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 10, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Do they have screens that work for worm bins also? I should just go look! I really dont know what size?
> I am on my xbox and it is hard to surf the net!


See if this helps at all man, made a HUGE difference for me, the key is to do it when it's not super wet and cakey, but more dry
https://www.rollitup.org/t/excellent-way-to-harvest-homemade-ewc.863032/#post-11404918


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 10, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I couldn't resist going to snap some pics for ya.
> 
> Opening that jar was divine. Been curing for about 6 weeks now.
> 
> ...


That more dank zappa?
man.... looks insane...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 10, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> That more dank zappa?
> man.... looks insane...


yes dank zappa 

super munchie inducing for me


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 10, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> yes dank zappa
> 
> super munchie inducing for me


damnit... that's the thing I wish I could eliminate from some strains.
not a fan of staggering/crawling to the fridge to finish off the expired blackberry jam that's been in there for eternity
after systematically eating everything else..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 10, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> damnit... that's the thing I wish I could eliminate from some strains.
> not a fan of staggering/crawling to the fridge to finish off the expired blackberry jam that's been in there for eternity
> after systematically eating everything else..


LOL! I wake up the next day sometimes like, "Did I seriously smear peanut butter on pizza last night? Fuck."


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 10, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> yes dank zappa
> 
> super munchie inducing for me


I wish it was legal. Love to try some of your Dank Zappa


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 10, 2015)

Bahahahahhahaha too funny guys.





Mr.Head said:


> I wish it was legal. Love to try some of your Dank Zappa


Some day.  I'd love to share.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 10, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL! I wake up the next day sometimes like, "Did I seriously smear peanut butter on pizza last night? Fuck."


hahaha... oh yes.. it gets ugly sometimes...
Best thing?
a banana, with peanut butter smeared on it, topped with real whipped cream.
Man.... cool thing is it feels like you just had a sundae at like a third or less of the calories.
That is... if you can stop at only one banana...
I also like to make peanut butter covered bananas, then put them in the freezer, after its cold then drizzle the chocolate syrup that hardens for ice cream.
Ah fuck that sounds good right now, it's damn near a hundred degrees here.
Annnnd working on hot-ass cars, in multi-layered clothing..


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 10, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL! I wake up the next day sometimes like, "Did I seriously smear peanut butter on pizza last night? Fuck."


 I caught my cousin chuggin pancake syrup out of the jug, like Supertroopers!


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 10, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I caught my cousin chuggin pancake syrup out of the jug, like Supertroopers!


Back when I started smoking weed with my older brother, I would grab peanut butter and a spoon and do damage lol. Just sit there watching anime on the back In the day adultswim. Ah the good old days.

Btw do you know how fast you were going lol.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 10, 2015)

haha I've definitely had peanutbutter on a banana before when there was no conventional munchies present.


and sprinkled some brown sugar on top yum.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 10, 2015)

grilled peanutbutter and banana sammich sounds fucking delicious right aboutnow.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 10, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I caught my cousin chuggin pancake syrup out of the jug, like Supertroopers!


hahaha "so much of my authority comes from my moustache"
love that line.
I use the "i got you good you FUCKER" line all the time...
Fuckin farva...
the end credits where he gets kicked off the school bus is damn hilarious!
Love it, he busts all in like he is king shit and then all of a sudden he's shoved out the ass!


----------



## Ray black (Sep 10, 2015)

You guys are hilarious, I actually like the munchies

Fuckin smash some Ben and Jerrys, and a ribeye..

and a Nap

and diabetes


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 10, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> hahaha "so much of my authority comes from my moustache"
> love that line.
> I use the "i got you good you FUCKER" line all the time...
> Fuckin farva...
> ...


The humor escaped me with that movie. My buddy pumped it up hard so maybe my expectations were too high... but I just sat there waiting for it to get funny, and it never did.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 10, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> The humor escaped me with that movie. My buddy pumped it up hard so maybe my expectations were too high... but I just sat there waiting for it to get funny, and it never did.


Always thought it was just me. Everyone I know quotes the movie and thinks it's hilarious. I thought it was painfully unfunny.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2015)

It reminded me of my friends! That was the part that made it funny - I knew cops like that.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 11, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Skylotus that is going into the flower room tonight


that's a familiar leaf shape & look to the chunky phenos.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 11, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Here's Hemp Depot's response to the inquiry I made about Breeder Steve's gear that they have listed...
> 
> 
> "Hey,
> ...


Hey I missed this post. Did you further the conversation with him?


Also really curious if you asked him about the GST. Seems like a cheesy way to squeeze out $5-10 extra dollars from every order.


But who knows dude could be paying taxes as if it were a legitimate business in order to avoid those kinds of troubles in the event legal hassle arises.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 11, 2015)

Why would anyone still be charging gst since it no longer exists?
Weird


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 11, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Why would anyone still be charging gst since it no longer exists?
> Weird


Some provinces still do. 

from the order form.
"add GST 5% for Canadians ordering from AB, BC, MB, NT, NU, QC, SK, YT. -->
or HST 13% ordering from NB, NL, ON --> or HST 14% from PEI --> or HST 15% from NS.-->"


----------



## torontoke (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm a shitty Canadian cus I didn't know that lol
I thought they bounced it for everyone. 
I've always read bad things about them so I haven't even been on their website, I should go check it out.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 11, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> The humor escaped me with that movie. My buddy pumped it up hard so maybe my expectations were too high... but I just sat there waiting for it to get funny, and it never did.


many, many "stoner" movies are like that for me, I didn't like zoolander, talladegga nights, dodgeball, etc.
totally know what you mean, it's hard when others say something is hilarious and you go in with that expectation.
For the record, I've seen the first 20 mins of supertroopers like 30 times, the entire movie?
three times


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 11, 2015)

The sales taxes combined with the fact that you must order with a piece of paper with your order information on it is what has prevented me from using them.

also the fact that you have to ask for your freebies really puts me off. 








For example Sannie's only requires a simple order number on the paper you send them which is much more reasonable.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 11, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> that's a familiar leaf shape & look to the chunky phenos.


Sweet

What's your experience with the chunky pheno?

Thanks pal


----------



## Ray black (Sep 11, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> that's a familiar leaf shape & look to the chunky phenos.



Also, this is the only one that has shown its sex early and I am linking this to a common indica trait....my experience. Has taught me most heavy indicas will show sex before sativa leaning phenos...

Also, short stalky leaves and the other Skylotus' are long thinner leaves


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 11, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> many, many "stoner" movies are like that for me, I didn't like zoolander..........


Owen Wilson should win every Oscar ever for his facial expression after Stiller's galactic punch line. After dozens of viewings, this still slays me.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 11, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Owen Wilson should win every Oscar ever for his facial expression after Stiller's galactic punch line. After dozens of viewings, this still slays me.


looooooove that movie!
So damn hilarious!

I say this alllllll the damn time!


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 11, 2015)

Time to start selecting the "winners." Really impressed by the Cheech Wizards and the Tranquil Elephantizer Remix V2s - hell, actually with all of them. The Tiger Mountains (Tigermelon x Appalachia) are way more spindly, drink water faster, and have a little more variation than the other ones. The front left one I think I may ditch since whenever she gets angry at me her leaves start to curl, although it's kind of funny to think about lol (this I took right after transplating). Took the shot before I swept though.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2015)

How are they going to fit any children into a school that small!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 11, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> many, many "stoner" movies are like that for me, I didn't like zoolander, talladegga nights, dodgeball, etc.
> totally know what you mean, it's hard when others say something is hilarious and you go in with that expectation.
> For the record, I've seen the first 20 mins of supertroopers like 30 times, the entire movie?
> three times


Agree with all of those but I thought half baked had it's place (in high school) not sure if I'd laugh now though.


----------



## Scotch089 (Sep 11, 2015)

70 days @127w and some loving with SSDD and I had to break it off... needy bitch




and her kids coming up behind her, they were actually trained


----------



## Ray black (Sep 12, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> that's a familiar leaf shape & look to the chunky phenos.


Read your post again

Guessing this pheno to be the dense berry skunky pheno you let go?

We will see


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 12, 2015)

nope. that one was more sativa.
& the product was still bomb.

the chunky ones have a dank funk to them too.
they light up the house.

i have 6 of my keeper going now.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Sep 12, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Agree with all of those but I thought half baked had it's place (in high school) not sure if I'd laugh now though.


 I still love Half-Baked, same with Talladega and Dodgeball. There is one thing that I used to love and I now hate, the old Adam Sandler albums. Uggh, what was I thinking.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 12, 2015)

will ferrell is outstanding in zoolander.
i just love his delivery, face expressions, and authenticity... even when he plays those outlandish characters.

*

all that looks sexy my friend.
really like the broken down plant shot as well.

very nice. im 100% jelly & working on my own stash of ssdd.

what you think the yield was? looking at your photo 3 zips ish? 4?



Scotch089 said:


> 70 days @127w and some loving with SSDD and I had to break it off... needy bitch
> 
> View attachment 3498316
> View attachment 3498317
> ...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 12, 2015)

Adrosmokin said:


> I still love Half-Baked, same with Talladega and Dodgeball. There is one thing that I used to love and I now hate, the old Adam Sandler albums. Uggh, what was I thinking.


Lol!!!!! I was just thinking about those for some reason the other day. "They're all gonna laugh at you!" So painfully bad.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 12, 2015)

Haha I picked up a sweet cleaning gig to clean the clinic where my wife works for extra cash. I like to pretend I'm Thurgood when I'm on the mop.


----------



## Scotch089 (Sep 12, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> all that looks sexy my friend.
> really like the broken down plant shot as well.
> 
> very nice. im 100% jelly & working on my own stash of ssdd.
> ...


Thanks KIND, yea the lady asked me last night what I thought it was gonna come out to and shot her about 3 ounces as a guess. 

Can't argue with it as this seed was my least favorite and did not receive ANY training. All the tops found light by themselves in the 12/12 stretch.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 12, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> nope. that one was more sativa.
> & the product was still bomb.
> 
> the chunky ones have a dank funk to them too.
> ...


Yes, great news man!

I cloned her a couple times to make sure I kept her

The others are def more sativa leaning, I found a dude in there last night too

Thank you again!


----------



## Ray black (Sep 12, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Time to start selecting the "winners." Really impressed by the Cheech Wizards and the Tranquil Elephantizer Remix V2s - hell, actually with all of them. The Tiger Mountains (Tigermelon x Appalachia) are way more spindly, drink water faster, and have a little more variation than the other ones. The front left one I think I may ditch since whenever she gets angry at me her leaves start to curl, although it's kind of funny to think about lol (this I took right after transplating). Took the shot before I swept though.



I call that CFS canoe fan syndrome

You have some big old fans there bro, looks awesome


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 12, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Yes, great news man!
> 
> I cloned her a couple times to make sure I kept her
> 
> ...


you have them all going in flower when?

im 30 days out.
only running my keeper pheno as clones.

interested to see your results.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 12, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> you have them all going in flower when?
> 
> im 30 days out.
> only running my keeper pheno as clones.
> ...


Yeah all my Skylotus' are in right now, running 8 from bean. This chunk pheno is the only one of the bunch. Her fans are a super dark green too, greenest in the room

I am running some RP Skywalker OG kush

Some Bubbalicious from Nirvana

a couple freebie chocolopes

and some white nightmares from Sin City


----------



## Ray black (Sep 12, 2015)

Speaking of big fans...This monster came from a Master Kush I ran (Nirvana Master Kush). This 1 plant handed me 8 ounces of finish product

Nirvana seems to have some very unique fire. Problem is, you have to search for it. Their Fems have a ton variance between phenos.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 12, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> you have them all going in flower when?
> 
> im 30 days out.
> only running my keeper pheno as clones.
> ...


The Skylotus' went in two nights ago so we have roughly 2 months or so...

Will keep you up on what happens man


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 12, 2015)

@Scotch089 beautiful job on the SSDD - was that 70 days in flower total or 70 days of flowering for her? some beautiful coloring on her-again, nice job. i run mine for a total of 70 days which usually gives them 63 days to flower, and some (just a few) i've needed to let flower for 79 days (about 72 days flowering). just curious


----------



## Scotch089 (Sep 12, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> @Scotch089 beautiful job on the SSDD - was that 70 days in flower total or 70 days of flowering for her? some beautiful coloring on her-again, nice job. i run mine for a total of 70 days which usually gives them 63 days to flower, and some (just a few) i've needed to let flower for 79 days (about 72 days flowering). just curious


70 days of 12/12 total, so probably 60-63 after sex set in. Didn't have time to check the trichs, but all the hairs said they were ready.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 12, 2015)

Super Silver Haze X 88G13HP Bodhi testers getting dropped into the dirt within a week! I'll Keep them mostly updated @ The Bay but they'll make appearances over here as well I'm sure.


----------



## joeypotseed (Sep 12, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Super Silver Haze X 88G13HP Bodhi testers getting dropped into the dirt within a week! I'll Keep them mostly updated @ The Bay but they'll make appearances over here as well I'm sure.


That sounds great and I can't even imagine how that would turn out. I wonder if there will be a lot of variations in the phenos?


----------



## Jd Short (Sep 12, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> JD ate his words on the knock offs. The guy wouldn't even email the banks himself. So I did turns out all the beans folks were complaining about were legitimate.
> 
> I asked him repeatedly to email the banks and get it sorted for his customers he refused I thought something was weird so I emailed the banks. I got responses from 2/3 in 30 minutes of the emails that they were immediately looking into the DJ short stock. I linked to the threads that he was making these claims. Attitude took the longest if you're curious
> 
> ...


I absolutely did not refuse and in fact corresponded directly with the seed banks in question. 

If a breeding company is no longer directly associated with the production of said strains, or even worse, never was associated with the producers, and the producers of said strain are using the brand and name of the original breeder to promote that strain, who's gonna be accountable for that strain? Will it be the producer who's business practices aren't even overseen by the original breeder, and who the consumers know nothing about? Or are we gonna blame the original breeder who no longer or never even had any association with production? I mean, we already know the answer to this question. We blame the breeder. We buy a product that's passed multiple hands and we blame the original person it came from for the condition it's in when we get it? Do you also blame columbian cartels when your coke is cut with baby aspirin or isn't even coke? I mean think about it, if a breeder is no longer directly associated with production or sale of a strain, how can that breeder even verify the parent stock? 

So I ask you Mr. Head, how am I to verify anything that I don't produce or supply directly? And unless you yourself are directly involved in this production or delivery of said production, _I_ in fact find it weird that _you_ are somehow capable of legitimizing the authenticity of any seeds at any seed bank. Sounds like you either refuse to believe that you may have been conned into potentially buying fake seeds at one point or another. Or perhaps you have a vested interest in the overall wellbeing of some seed company in question that you're attempting to protect, who knows?

I Never stated any seeds anywhere were fake, please stop saying things about me that aren't true, I'd really appreciate it, thanks. And I do "_give a fuck_" thank you. It's just that without lawyers to brand and copyright things, there's really not much I can do. And when I talk about branding and copyrighting, you call me monsanto and greedy....

And I'm curious, what was the lie I was caught in again. If you could ever so kindly point that out so we can clear up this accusation of me being a lier, I'd greatly appreciate that as well, thanks.


----------



## Jd Short (Sep 12, 2015)

Sweet Tooth seeds for sale, 170.00 a pack.


----------



## bloodstone (Sep 12, 2015)

Shots fired, grabs popcorn


----------



## joeypotseed (Sep 12, 2015)

Jd Short said:


> Sweet Tooth seeds for sale, 170.00 a pack.
> 
> View attachment 3498651


I don't know anyone who would pay that much for a pack of beans


----------



## Jd Short (Sep 12, 2015)

Yeah, but this is a one time special limited promotional offer.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 12, 2015)

Jd Short said:


> Authentic and confirmed Dj Short gear can be found here;
> 
> *Hemp Depot
> Crosstown Traffic
> ...


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 12, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Yeah all my Skylotus' are in right now, running 8 from bean. This chunk pheno is the only one of the bunch. Her fans are a super dark green too, greenest in the room


definitely a very similar looking pheno to the keeper i got going.
im interested in popping more of those seeds but the smoke the keeper puts out is outlandishly good.

flavor, bag appeal, insane LOUD smell, high is great.

my clients all gave it props. it was gone in a few days ! 
its in the rotation for them regular now.

my clients clones :

1) ssdd , b-ski
2) blue dream, santa cruz cut
3) pink cheese , esko
4) sky lotus , b-ski
5) caramel candy kush, prof p

they aint suffering at all.
i put ssdd on their list to shut them up forever.

any new shit that blesses my mother tent outside gg#4, which is for the clients, is ALL mine.
& i never evern tell them whats in my jars.


----------



## Scotch089 (Sep 12, 2015)

So...... What's in the jars


----------



## Ray black (Sep 12, 2015)

Jd Short said:


> Yeah, but this is a one time special limited promotional offer.


HAHAHAHAHAHA

Please! Stop man HAHAHAHAHA

I'd hit the ditch along some busy Hwy in search of genes before buying your shit again


----------



## Jd Short (Sep 12, 2015)

So you're accusing me of lying and saying that the seeds at those banks weren't verifiable because you think I didn't want to replace them? 

That's just not true. I wish the matter was that simple. If all it would take to fix this was to offer people replacement or free seeds, it would be done. This is about possession and hijacking of a brand. I was asked to confirm those sources, and did as I was asked, although I personally have my own suspicions which closely resemble many of Breeder Steve's. I gotta get going for a bit. Talk later.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 12, 2015)

Jd Short said:


> I absolutely did not refuse and in fact corresponded directly with the seed banks in question.
> 
> If a breeding company is no longer directly associated with the production of said strains, or even worse, never was associated with the producers, and the producers of said strain are using the brand and name of the original breeder to promote that strain, who's gonna be accountable for that strain? Will it be the producer who's business practices aren't even overseen by the original breeder, and who the consumers know nothing about? Or are we gonna blame the original breeder who no longer or never even had any association with production? I mean, we already know the answer to this question. We blame the breeder. We buy a product that's passed multiple hands and we blame the original person it came from for the condition it's in when we get it? Do you also blame columbian cartels when your coke is cut with baby aspirin or isn't even coke? I mean think about it, if a breeder is no longer directly associated with production or sale of a strain, how can that breeder even verify the parent stock?
> 
> ...


You knew and still know that DJ Shorts True Blueberry is garbage 

You also know there are seed banks still selling it

Have you done anything to stop this or warn people not to purchase them?


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 12, 2015)

100% with u.


joeypotseed said:


> I don't know anyone who would pay that much for a pack of beans


----------



## Ray black (Sep 12, 2015)

Whatever anyway JD

Let's see some fire pics huh!?


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 12, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> So...... What's in the jars


im working a variety of options...

1) gs og
2) blue dream
3) blood orange
4) dream lotus
5) dog
6) cream caramel
7) gsc x chem4og
 bubblegummer
9) jtr
10) merlins magik lemon

there's more... bb from peak, stardawg, wish mountain, pink cheese, mega lemonista, etc.

i'll run out of nugz 4 weeks from harvest.
first time in years actually, but its good for me.

i have sky lotus (sativa leaning pheno) & pink cheese in my jars now.
little super sour og too.

plus a mountain of hash trim.
i just dont like the tap water temp this time of year. 

soon as outside temps change, looking forward to whip-up & dab some hash!


----------



## v.s one (Sep 12, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> the 'tude is on the down swing.
> 
> from prices to shit freebies to green tape.


 Not to mention no breeder packs.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 12, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Not to mention no breeder packs.


really? no more breeders packs?

i heard herbies does that too.
nope its a no sale for me. unless you're mj from peak.

somebody from here bought hortilab beans from herbies when they werent even on the market with whatever strain.

somehow hortilab got wind of it & put it out there.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 12, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> definitely a very similar looking pheno to the keeper i got going.
> im interested in popping more of those seeds but the smoke the keeper puts out is outlandishly good.
> 
> flavor, bag appeal, insane LOUD smell, high is great.
> ...


Dude that's so great to hear

I love loud strains, bring the funk! Super stoked about her too, she just is healthy and prettier than the rest.

I have my secret stash too man, my jar gets cracked for seldom few


----------



## Scotch089 (Sep 12, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> im working a variety of options...
> 
> 1) gs og
> 2) blue dream
> ...


What do you have to say about skylotus? Been thinking about popping it next instead of gogi, but the little I've heard about dreambeaver sounds good too so we'll see...


----------



## v.s one (Sep 12, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> really? no more breeders packs?
> 
> i heard herbies does that too.
> nope its a no sale for me. unless you're mj from peak.
> ...


 I was waiting on your bb grow first, to order from mj.j


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 12, 2015)

i lost one BB to damping.
got 8 bb looking good.

till they get legs. im checking them regularly. 
hitting them with a little h202 & keeping the air flow up.
im using a fresh mix, but soon adding neem cake & crab meal to my coco.
damping off in my house is a supa serious issue. cant fucking believe it.




Scotch089 said:


> What do you have to say about skylotus? Been thinking about popping it next instead of gogi, but the little I've heard about dreambeaver sounds good too so we'll see...


shit dude crack what you love to see urself.

id rec something im not doing so i can see that 

my next bman crack.... ssh x gogi 
not ready for that yet. but i pulled the pack from deep storage.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 12, 2015)

wish mountain tester , she's going into a scrog set up next run.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 12, 2015)

the other wish mountain is in veg with much better structure.

this one i got a feeling about :


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 12, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> That sounds great and I can't even imagine how that would turn out. I wonder if there will be a lot of variations in the phenos?


Wondering the same exact thing, I know it will be fire but because they are both true breeding its definitely going to be a showdown!


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 12, 2015)

I got Sky Lotus and Snow Leopard in the vault, any info on either one aside from the standard breeders description? Never got to run any Bodhi but never heard anything bad so really looking forward to finding out


----------



## Ray black (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm running some skylotus right now and professor kind has run it already


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 13, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> What do you have to say about skylotus? Been thinking about popping it next instead of gogi, but the little I've heard about dreambeaver sounds good too so we'll see...


I consider Dream Beaver and Go I OG as 'Apex' strains. Meaning they cannot be improved upon by further crossing. Total legends. Each bean a keeper. I'd run either of them and SkyLotus in the side if it was my choice...


----------



## Ray black (Sep 13, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I consider Dream Beaver and Go I OG as 'Apex' strains. Meaning they cannot be improved upon by further crossing. Total legends. Each bean a keeper. I'd run either of them and SkyLotus in the side if it was my choice...



Dude I so want to try dream beaver.....


----------



## joeypotseed (Sep 13, 2015)

Here are my Lemon Thai x Dragonsblood ladies that I just put into flower. Nice Big leaves!


----------



## joeypotseed (Sep 13, 2015)

Here is Cherry Hashplant x Grease F2 ( Tresdawg x Cherrie pie) This is the best smelling outdoor plant that I've personally ever came upon. Smells are dank piney musty chemdawg cherry fuel and she is super frosty imo. I can't imagine this plant not tasting great as it smells! She is prego with Heaven Mountain's Babbies as well. This should be an excellent case of eugenics.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 13, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Here is Cherry Hashplant x Grease F2 ( Tresdawg x Cherrie pie) This is the best smelling outdoor plant that I've personally ever came upon. Smells are dank piney musty chemdawg cherry fuel and she is super frosty imo. I can't imagine this plant not tasting great as it smells! She is prego with Heaven Mountain's Babbies as well. This should be an excellent case of eugenics.View attachment 3499494View attachment 3499496 View attachment 3499497


Looks awesome man.
Just like all your other pics....fukker lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 13, 2015)

Haven't seen it mentioned, so a headup jic - The Attitude is giving 5 Gojis with a Bodhi pack. Everyone should have some Goji, imho .

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?act=viewPromotions


----------



## Ray black (Sep 13, 2015)

Joey that's a super nice looking outdoor plant


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 14, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> I got Sky Lotus and Snow Leopard in the vault, any info on either one aside from the standard breeders description? Never got to run any Bodhi but never heard anything bad so really looking forward to finding out


Snow Leopard.... I have this super strong feeling about... 
I think this is a highly overlooked strain and i can't wait to run my pack still working in getting some outdoor space though. I just KNOW there are several keepers in the pack.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 14, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Haven't seen it mentioned, so a headup jic - The Attitude is giving 5 Gojis with a Bodhi pack. Everyone should have some Goji, imho .
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?act=viewPromotions


Does B's gear at least come with breeder oacks still? Can't trust it without the gold sticker...


----------



## calicat (Sep 14, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Snow Leopard.... I have this super strong feeling about...
> I think this is a highly overlooked strain and i can't wait to run my pack still working in getting some outdoor space though. I just KNOW there are several keepers in the pack.


 And your feeling is right. Me personally have not cracked mine yet but Green Dot and I wanna say Coolkid had some good experiences from that strain.

Does B's gear at least come with breeder oacks still? Can't trust it without the gold sticker...

Depends where you are ordering from my man. Stateside seedbanks yes but not certain on out of country distribution. European seedbanks depends on the bank.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 14, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Does B's gear at least come with breeder oacks still? Can't trust it without the gold sticker...


No idea; my last order from them was many moons ago. But I wouldn't hesitate if I wanted something from them. Like every reputable business, they have nothing to gain, and their business to lose if they were to be discovered selling counterfeits. Makes no sense to me.

I'd think an e-mail would get your question answered easy enough.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 14, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Does B's gear at least come with breeder oacks still? Can't trust it without the gold sticker...


If they feel the need to open B's packaging then I would not trust. There's no reason to open it.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey guys I could use some expert opinions/guidance, please chime in if you have an opinion

help me choose which strain:

Dream Beaver
The Fuzz
Lions Milk


----------



## Ray black (Sep 14, 2015)

Indica or sativa is not as much a concern, I like funky/stinker strain...

Want to funk the house up


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 14, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Hey guys I could use some expert opinions/guidance, please chime in if you have an opinion
> 
> help me choose which strain:
> 
> ...


Hands down the Beaver. Still the best weed I have ever grown. Only thing I liked more as a smoke was a friends Biker Kush. Both wreck the day and taste soooooo gooood. All my Beaver ladies were worthy keepers took a long time to choose one but I have friends taking care of the others. Can't say this about any other pack I popped.


----------



## calicat (Sep 14, 2015)

Bonsai Mother for Black Triangle. Full on TK phenotype from the F2 generation ( Dirty Room Re Stock). Pending full clone testing.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 14, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hands down the Beaver. Still the best weed I have ever grown. Only thing I liked more as a smoke was a friends Biker Kush. Both wreck the day and taste soooooo gooood. All my Beaver ladies were worthy keepers took a long time to choose one but I have friends taking care of the others. Can't say this about any other pack I popped.



Kool hammish 

Sounds very promising..

How long did she take again in flower?

Did you run either of the other two strains I am looking at?

Thank you man!


----------



## Ray black (Sep 14, 2015)

calicat said:


> View attachment 3499805
> Bonsai Mother for Black Triangle. Full on TK phenotype from the F2 generation ( Dirty Room Re Stock). Pending full clone testing.


Damn Cali

You are vegging that lady into a big ol girl!

She must not stretch very much....?


----------



## calicat (Sep 14, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Damn Cali
> 
> You are vegging that lady into a big ol girl!
> 
> She must not stretch very much....?


It does but with led illumination with mutli topping and super cropping I can keep them as a low profile.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh I see, gotcha


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 14, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> If they feel the need to open B's packaging then I would not trust. There's no reason to open it.


My white lotus, golden triangle, and sky lotus all came from seedsman without the gold label but in the green bags with black marker for strain name. Annoying yes, but those white lotus were definitely not fakes lol. So glad I have 7 more seeds of that to run at some point.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> My white lotus, golden triangle, and sky lotus all came from seedsman without the gold label but in the green bags with black marker for strain name. Annoying yes, but those white lotus were definitely not fakes lol. So glad I have 7 more seeds of that to run at some point.


That's odd. Sounds almost like they were packaged like testers?


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 14, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> That's odd. Sounds almost like they were packaged like testers?


I assumed it was their way of trying to be a tad more stealthy. Since that was my first order of bodhi beans and it was seized on the first try... not sure how the sticker held back the stealth but they got here so I am not complaining. Now if I got a pack from a American bank with no sticker they might have some splaining to do lol.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 14, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Snow Leopard.... I have this super strong feeling about...
> I think this is a highly overlooked strain and i can't wait to run my pack still working in getting some outdoor space though. I just KNOW there are several keepers in the pack.


I'm growing out one Snow Leopard's sisters, waiting to see how it turns out since there's all the Chem in the cross (Tiger Mountain [Tigermelon x Appalachia]). I kind of want to get my hands on the Tigermelon Hashplant since something about having all the HP in the genetics makes me think something fun could come out of it. I still kind of want to get a pack of Snow Leopard, but there's someone that's close by to me that's also doing a small seed run from a pack of his, so I think I may end up seeing if I can't get a cut, or trade something.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 14, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> That's odd. Sounds almost like they were packaged like testers?


totally weird.

ive bought from seedsman... gold sticker on each pack.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hands down the Beaver. Still the best weed I have ever grown. Only thing I liked more as a smoke was a friends Biker Kush. Both wreck the day and taste soooooo gooood. All my Beaver ladies were worthy keepers took a long time to choose one but I have friends taking care of the others. Can't say this about any other pack I popped.


I just ordered the beaver.... yes...

Read your review on BreedBay just now, pretty cool.. weird they asked for your birthday in the review


----------



## Jd Short (Sep 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Looks like the SOL offerings on Hemp Depot are all colaberations with DJ Short. No original SOL strains being offered.
> 
> Still waiting on their response though...


There has been no collaboration between Steve and Dj in over a decade, closer to 15 years.


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 15, 2015)

Ray black said:


> I just ordered the beaver.... yes


If you don't mind me asking where did you order from that had them in stock? I have been looking to get a pack for a minute but SVOC and GLG are both out of stock.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 15, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> If you don't mind me asking where did you order from that had them in stock? I have been looking to get a pack for a minute but SVOC and GLG are both out of stock.


Yeah man, no problem

The Single Seed Centre (AKA TSSC)

I really like this site.

Always get my beans within about 7-8 days

Ordered Blockhead BX 8 days ago and got them yesterday (so it took 7 days..)


----------



## Ray black (Sep 15, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> If you don't mind me asking where did you order from that had them in stock? I have been looking to get a pack for a minute but SVOC and GLG are both out of stock.


I picked up an 11 pack and now I just checked and they are not offering the 11 packs anymore..

The same thing happened with Blockhead and within a couple days they were sold out

You might want to hurry


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 15, 2015)

Ray black said:


> I just ordered the beaver.... yes...
> 
> Read your review on BreedBay just now, pretty cool.. weird they asked for your birthday in the review


I have some Dream Beaver seeds, kind of really want to sprout them sometime soon. Gotta finish up the current run though lol.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 15, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I have some Dream Beaver seeds, kind of really want to sprout them sometime soon. Gotta finish up the current run though lol.


Great man, sounds like its gonna be killer..

I am pretty fuckin excited

If we run them close to the same time, we will have to keep each other posted

I might start sprouting mine in about two weeks or so..

You?


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 15, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Great man, sounds like its gonna be killer..
> 
> I am pretty fuckin excited
> 
> ...


Unfortunately a little while from now, a couple of months probably. I can just live vicariously through you for a little bit though haha.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 15, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Unfortunately a little while from now, a couple of months probably. I can just live vicariously through you for a little bit though haha.


works for me man, ha

I will be running them with the blockhead so it will be a fun run..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2015)

Love all the good karma in here!

Hoping to be able to expand soon and pop some bodhi!


----------



## joeypotseed (Sep 15, 2015)

Here is some Super frosty outdoor Ancient OG x Forest Fire Og ( Nor Cal OG x Yeti OG) mixing the old school with the new. I expected this plant to be ridden with bud rot since every OG that I have ran outdoor has done the same. Not this girl though, she hasn't had a trace or even any PM which is very rare in my neck of the woods considering the rain that we have had in the past few weeks. She is giving off some extreme deep dank earthy pine smells. She is also prego with Heaven Mountain ladies. The 2nd picture is of her the week before. It's amazing to see the subtle changes occurring each week, such as more frost in this case


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 15, 2015)

So I haven't grown anything in over 10 years but like to lurk on forums alot just to keep up with the hobby. Been reading about Bodhi strains for awhile now and finally said fuck it and decided to get my ass back in the game. I was tired of seeing all this dank being grown and none being in my jars =). I ordered a few different Bohdi strains to stock up on and decided to pop a pack of Sunshine Daydream to start things off. Hoping I could get lucky and find that butter pheno. Had some germination problems (my skills were a bit rusty) but finally got 6 out of the 11 seedlings going strong on their path. I walk into my tent this morning to water them and see my cat laying in there chilling after what looked to be an all you could eat feast on the leaves of my babies. The 2 most promising seedlings are pretty much gone lol. So down to like 4 out of 11. So looks like this run all I will be harvesting will be lessons learned haha. Figured you guys could appreciate losing a pack of such excellent beans to a series of Murphy's Law type situations. Guess we can add hungry cats to the list of pests in the garden to be careful of.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 15, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Guess we can add hungry cats to the list of pests in the garden to be careful of.


I shouldn't have laughed, but I did - sorry, I've been through it though and was just recalling the look on the cat's face, and the look your cat probably had (smug wasn't it?). So sorry that happened and yeah, cats love to chew on cannabis from my experience. Good luck with those 4 though! And welcome back.


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 15, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I shouldn't have laughed, but I did - sorry, I've been through it though and was just recalling the look on the cat's face, and the look your cat probably had (smug wasn't it?). So sorry that happened and yeah, cats love to chew on cannabis from my experience. Good luck with those 4 though! And welcome back.


Yeah I couldn't help but laugh. He just looked up at me with this look that basically said "yeah..........and?" So just something else to think about how to keep those little fuckers out of my grow space haha. Thanks for the welcome back. I look forward to the journey ahead, may it be paved with the dankest of nugz


----------



## joeypotseed (Sep 15, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> So I haven't grown anything in over 10 years but like to lurk on forums alot just to keep up with the hobby. Been reading about Bodhi strains for awhile now and finally said fuck it and decided to get my ass back in the game. I was tired of seeing all this dank being grown and none being in my jars =). I ordered a few different Bohdi strains to stock up on and decided to pop a pack of Sunshine Daydream to start things off. Hoping I could get lucky and find that butter pheno. Had some germination problems (my skills were a bit rusty) but finally got 6 out of the 11 seedlings going strong on their path. I walk into my tent this morning to water them and see my cat laying in there chilling after what looked to be an all you could eat feast on the leaves of my babies. The 2 most promising seedlings are pretty much gone lol. So down to like 4 out of 11. So looks like this run all I will be harvesting will be lessons learned haha. Figured you guys could appreciate losing a pack of such excellent beans to a series of Murphy's Law type situations. Guess we can add hungry cats to the list of pests in the garden to be careful of.


I've had this happen before to lol. Plus it was right when I bought my second batch of Bodhi beans. I have the biggest scardy cat and he is super sensitive, so I couldn't do anything it was my fault for leaving the door open though lol the funny thing since then he has developed this rabbit of eating my marijuana leaves that are in a mature olant, but he won't touch the crystal covered leaves hehe


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 15, 2015)

@MojoRizing welcome to RIU. so very sorry to hear about your SSDD! another reason i like dogs. at least you ended up with four that survived - how do they look? someone warn the cat: you're going to be mad at harvest when you realize what you lost.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 15, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Here is some Super frosty outdoor Ancient OG x Forest Fire Og ( Nor Cal OG x Yeti OG) mixing the old school with the new. I expected this plant to be ridden with bud rot since every OG that I have ran outdoor has done the same. Not this girl though, she hasn't had a trace or even any PM which is very rare in my neck of the woods considering the rain that we have had in the past few weeks. She is giving off some extreme deep dank earthy pine smells. She is also prego with Heaven Mountain ladies. The 2nd picture is of her the week before. It's amazing to see the subtle changes occurring each week, such as more frost in this caseView attachment 3500947 View attachment 3500949


Damn Joey, that's a healthy OD plant.

Gotta love a good piney smell


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 15, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Damn Joey, that's a healthy OD plant.
> 
> Gotta love a good piney smell


i liked it in spite of the piney smell


----------



## Ray black (Sep 15, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i liked it in spite of the piney smell


Pine can be tricky, if it comes out right it's delicious

It can be utterly nasty though too


----------



## podfather20 (Sep 15, 2015)

I know i hate for a reson


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 15, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Pine can be tricky, if it comes out right it's delicious
> 
> It can be utterly nasty though too


pine and delicious? i'd really like to try that just to see what that is like since i dislike all the pine i've tried so far. maybe i'm really missing something.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 15, 2015)

podfather20 said:


> I know i hate for a reson


cats or pine @podfather20?


----------



## Ray black (Sep 15, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> pine and delicious? i'd really like to try that just to see what that is like since i dislike all the pine i've tried so far. maybe i'm really missing something.


Yeah you must be man.

I have had some tasty pine


----------



## Ray black (Sep 15, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> cats or pine @podfather20?


Dutch Treat from somewhere in LA,CA

Super piney/earthy taste - delicious 

If you don't know, now you know.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 15, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Dutch Treat from somewhere in LA,CA
> 
> Super piney/earthy taste - delicious
> 
> If you don't know, now you know.


i'm still not sure if i know


----------



## joeypotseed (Sep 15, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> pine and delicious? i'd really like to try that just to see what that is like since i dislike all the pine i've tried so far. maybe i'm really missing something.


It's a very soft pine there is something else to the smell I just can't quite put my finger in it maybe it's some lemon or citrus.... I am not sure, but I am sure you wouldn't mind taking a hit or two out of a bong


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 15, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> It's a very soft pine there is something else to the smell I just can't quite put my finger in it maybe it's some lemon or citrus.... I am not sure, but I am sure you wouldn't mind taking a hit or two out of a bong


that doesn't sound bad, but still...i'd have to try it


----------



## Ray black (Sep 15, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> It's a very soft pine there is something else to the smell I just can't quite put my finger in it maybe it's some lemon or citrus.... I am not sure, but I am sure you wouldn't mind taking a hit or two out of a bong


I'd rip it all day dude

Looks nice Joey


----------



## Ray black (Sep 15, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i'm still not sure if i know


You don't need to


----------



## podfather20 (Sep 15, 2015)

Cats sorry drank a like to to night


----------



## podfather20 (Sep 15, 2015)

Drank to much shine lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 16, 2015)

podfather20 said:


> Cats sorry drank a like to to night


lol


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 16, 2015)

Looks like I got some good news this morning. Looks like the 2 plants that got eaten up by my cat might actually make it. The one plant lost only its lower set of leaves and is showing new growth and the seedling that took most of the damage and lost all but 1 leaf is actually showing new growth at the point it was chewed on. So looks like we might just chalk this up to an accidental topping lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 16, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Guess we can add hungry cats to the list of pests in the garden to be careful of.


Subtraction is better. 



undercovergrow said:


> another reason i like dogs.


Word.



undercovergrow said:


> pine and delicious?


You've never had pine cheesecake? Pine ice cream? Pine cola? Never added pine needles to season.......never mind....


----------



## podfather20 (Sep 16, 2015)

Last night i drinking apple pic shine drank a qt lol good stuff tho


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 16, 2015)

podfather20 said:


> Last night i drinking apple pic shine drank a qt lol good stuff tho


no worries, but we still want to know what you hate: cats or pine?


----------



## podfather20 (Sep 16, 2015)

Cats i never did like cats


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 16, 2015)

How could you not like cats?


----------



## podfather20 (Sep 16, 2015)

I am a dog person


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 16, 2015)

So am I.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 16, 2015)

I think he's talkin bout cooter cats.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 16, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Subtraction is better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You have never had a good tasting pine?!

Hmmmm..... Crazy


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 16, 2015)

Jd Short said:


> There has been no collaboration between Steve and Dj in over a decade, closer to 15 years.


I grew out a pack of Blue Satellite 2.2 a couple years ago and was under the impression that was a recent collaboration. When breeders collaborate, is a cut shared? Or is pollen shared? Is it more involved than that?


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 16, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Here is some Super frosty outdoor Ancient OG x Forest Fire Og ( Nor Cal OG x Yeti OG) mixing the old school with the new. I expected this plant to be ridden with bud rot since every OG that I have ran outdoor has done the same. Not this girl though, she hasn't had a trace or even any PM which is very rare in my neck of the woods considering the rain that we have had in the past few weeks. She is giving off some extreme deep dank earthy pine smells. She is also prego with Heaven Mountain ladies. The 2nd picture is of her the week before. It's amazing to see the subtle changes occurring each week, such as more frost in this caseView attachment 3500947 View attachment 3500949


love those pics. the second one is magical.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 16, 2015)

Beans in the dirt and it feels goooooooooood!
Watch out folks, I'm back with a passion.


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2015)

Looking good al..

100% germ on dragon soul...what can you tell me about this cross @calicat


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 16, 2015)

homebrewer said:


> I grew out a pack of Blue Satellite 2.2 a couple years ago and was under the impression that was a recent collaboration. When breeders collaborate, is a cut shared? Or is pollen shared? Is it more involved than that?


I still have a five pack that I swooped from HD a couple years ago.. What were yours like?


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 16, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I still have a five pack that I swooped from HD a couple years ago.. What were yours like?


She had a buzz like I've never come across before. Clear headed yet heavier and relaxing.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 16, 2015)

@Al Yamoni awesome you're back-always nice to see your beautiful grows.

 would you please fix the order of #4, #5, and #6 because it'll drive me crazy every time i see you update


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 16, 2015)

@homebrewer nice shot - i like the darker photographs that really show the color of the flowers and the dark backgrounds


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 16, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> @homebrewer nice shot - i like the darker photographs that really show the color of the flowers and the dark backgrounds


 You have ran more packs of SSDD than anyone that I have seen. What should one expect from 1 pack. Is there a large variety? Is there a good % of keepers?

I have been sitting on a pack for a month because I have been looking for a sativa dom. There is a wildflower around my house that smells like Bubba k and it is driving me crazy! I dont have a bubba right now.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 16, 2015)

homebrewer said:


> She had a buzz like I've never come across before. Clear headed yet heavier and relaxing.


Daaaayum. Me want poppy.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 16, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> @Al Yamoni awesome you're back-always nice to see your beautiful grows.
> 
> would you please fix the order of #4, #5, and #6 because it'll drive me crazy every time i see you update


Since you asked so nicely.. Done. That was easy.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 16, 2015)

homebrewer said:


> She had a buzz like I've never come across before. Clear headed yet heavier and relaxing.


sexy flower my friend. 
another great photo posted today.


----------



## calicat (Sep 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> Looking good al..
> 
> 100% germ on dragon soul...what can you tell me about this cross @calicat


Almost missed that one broski lol. Any rate do not hold me to this especially when I am in robot mode from smoking some Oracle lol. I believe dragon soul is goji og select f2 vs Hawaiian sativa vs 86 pipeline hashplant f3. And this is good news for you this is a copy paste from BB concerning some of the tester feedback and B's assessment in house. 
on the flipside:
columbian x afghani
dragonsoul
and
dragonslayer
all passed with flying colors!


----------



## torontoke (Sep 16, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Since you asked so nicely.. Done. That was easy.


Is that the led rig u built?


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 16, 2015)

GLG is doing buy two Bodhi get one free right now, that's three packs for 140.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 16, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> You have ran more packs of SSDD than anyone that I have seen. What should one expect from 1 pack. Is there a large variety? Is there a good % of keepers?
> 
> I have been sitting on a pack for a month because I have been looking for a sativa dom. There is a wildflower around my house that smells like Bubba k and it is driving me crazy! I dont have a bubba right now.


i do not have a lot of experience growing a lot of different strains, but from what i have grown, this seems to be a very stable strain in what i'm finding. for example, the sugar punch i grew, all three girls were completely different with only one that i liked. every single one so far has a nice blueberry smell to it, it just varies in the degree. all are great smoke. i've come across probably three/four different phenos and that's it. you can't go wrong with popping your pack-you will definitely find a keeper--all of them. there is a sativa pheno that i am looking for-had her once and didn't know what i had. that is the one i am going to keep-even over my blueberry muffin pheno.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i do not have a lot of experience growing a lot of different strains, but from what i have grown, this seems to be a very stable strain in what i'm finding. for example, the sugar punch i grew, all three girls were completely different with only one that i liked. every single one so far has a nice blueberry smell to it, it just varies in the degree. all are great smoke. i've come across probably three/four different phenos and that's it. you can't go wrong with popping your pack-you will definitely find a keeper--all of them. there is a sativa pheno that i am looking for-had her once and didn't know what i had. that is the one i am going to keep-even over my blueberry muffin pheno.


great info...im waiting to finish some ssdd and see if i got some fakes. this helps alot!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 16, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Is that the led rig u built?


Haha, no. It's just something I threw together for seeds and clones awhile back. Once sexed, the ladies in this bunch will get under the diy cobs.

I'll be building one for this space in the coming weeks once I have both cabs filled.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 16, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> GLG is doing buy two Bodhi get one free right now, that's three packs for 140.


That's how they've been doing it for a long while now. Jeffy shows the love.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 16, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Haha, no. It's just something I threw together for seeds and clones awhile back. Once sexed, the ladies in this bunch will get under the diy cobs.
> 
> I'll be building one for this space in the coming weeks once I have both cabs filled.


Lol that's what I thought...
I was gonna say dude I get ur anxious but those ladies haven't even popped outta dirt yet.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 16, 2015)

homebrewer said:


> She had a buzz like I've never come across before. Clear headed yet heavier and relaxing.


Thinking of this more. Damn, clear headed, heavy, and relaxing. My cup of AACT right there! Looks like you killed it I might ad..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 16, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Lol that's what I thought...
> I was gonna say dude I get ur anxious but those ladies haven't even popped outta dirt yet.


RAWR!! I MUST HAVE TEH PLANTS MEOW!!!!!


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 16, 2015)

from where the mitten is dirty.

SSDD :


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 16, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i do not have a lot of experience growing a lot of different strains, but from what i have grown, this seems to be a very stable strain in what i'm finding. for example, the sugar punch i grew, all three girls were completely different with only one that i liked. every single one so far has a nice blueberry smell to it, it just varies in the degree. all are great smoke. i've come across probably three/four different phenos and that's it. you can't go wrong with popping your pack-you will definitely find a keeper--all of them. there is a sativa pheno that i am looking for-had her once and didn't know what i had. that is the one i am going to keep-even over my blueberry muffin pheno.


Thank you!
I was more worried about not being able to buy another pack, and I was running some sativa packs first. Prayer temple, Silver mnt. 
Blueberries sound really good lol! You mentioned a "butter" pheno, I will keep an eye out.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 16, 2015)

I have been a little reserved when it comes to popping my DreamBeaver and SSDD. There might not be anymore packs.. I found the Bodhi post where he talks about his Appy male. I will see if I can find it again!

I might even grow out some of the males.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 16, 2015)

bodhi seeds said:


> i feel really bad that i dont get to visit here that often, but i feel really good that such an amazing collection of charactors keeps this thread filled with laughter, debate, mystery and intrigue, and some really oversized neon green thumbs. i figured since I’m lurking ill answer a few questions from the last couple of pages.
> 
> 
> how i do it:
> ...


Here it is!


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 16, 2015)

b-man is a very good writer... when did he post that?


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 16, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have been a little reserved when it comes to popping my DreamBeaver and SSDD. There might not be anymore packs.. I found the Bodhi post where he talks about his Appy male. I will see if I can find it again!
> 
> I might even grow out some of the males.


you should pop a few if you can keep some clones around and save the rest of your pack. definitely keep your male and F2 if possible. i ended up with a male with the batch i recently put in (that wasn't an F2) and kept him because he _smells awesome_. i couldn't kill him and am going to harvest his pollen even though i wasn't planning on doing that this round. vigorous growth without being too tall throughout veg and didn't stretch too bad once he got put into flower, but he's probably got another week to go before he's completely done stretching.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 16, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> b-man is a very good writer... when did he post that?


Do you use LED as a supplemental light source? I have a couple of California Lightworks that I want to start using. Would it make sense to use them with a 1000w?

They have been a novelty item so far.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 16, 2015)

i see that arrow at the top of the quotes take you to the page & post. very cool feature!

*

yes i do.
in between 2 @ 600.
one hps & one mh.

i want to take the glass off the mars hydro ledz as it lends to 20% more efficiency. the other lights (2) are kessils. 

absolutely not fond of led in veg. & as the most important part of the process, making those sexy plants for flower, i use t5 & mh only.



MustangStudFarm said:


> Do you use LED as a supplemental light source? I have a couple of California Lightworks that I want to start using. Would it make sense to use them with a 1000w?
> 
> They have been a novelty item so far.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 16, 2015)

cracked the rest of my starwdawgs.
its not a b-man thing till i pollen rub down that ssdd and blood orange


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> cracked the rest of my starwdawgs.
> its not a b-man thing till i pollen rub down that ssdd and blood orange


those sound like winners to me


----------



## podfather20 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sound like a winner forsure


----------



## james murphy (Sep 17, 2015)

jkahndb0 said:


> Hey sketch, your Collection is Pretty Damn Sick urself...loL
> 
> Nd im swillin to bet Its gonna a lot Better a lot faster than mine will...
> (Lol... I wrote Swillin as a typo... But iono... it just kinda rolls of the Tongue....)
> ...


thats a crazy lookin landrace


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 17, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> cracked the rest of my starwdawgs.
> its not a b-man thing till i pollen rub down that ssdd and blood orange


We at SDS are working the blood orange x stardawg, still in testing! The stardawg was sourced from gu~ of greenpoint seeds and the blood orange cut is from when i tested the BO a few years ago. Its the cut B used to list pics of on seed sites. 

Super interested in what your stardawg will do in your cross. Please keep me up to speed on how it turns out


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 17, 2015)

On another subject we were able to source the Blue lotus cut greendotlabs uses and the butter cut of ssdd super happy to get to run these gems!

Next on the pop list from B is red eye jedi im looking for the dark helmet pheno...
Biggest mistake was the day i culled that DH


----------



## Adrosmokin (Sep 17, 2015)

Any pics around of the Butter Cut?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 17, 2015)

Not my pic but stellar this butter cut is


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 17, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 3501676
> 
> Not my pic but stellar this butter cut is


looks like a sweet tooth #3 x haze i had 12yrs ago, fantastic strain..oddly enough ive just found a small stash of those very beans today, still viable because stored in a cellar...a great find


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 17, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> We at SDS are working the blood orange x stardawg, still in testing! The stardawg was sourced from gu~ of greenpoint seeds and the blood orange cut is from when i tested the BO a few years ago. Its the cut B used to list pics of on seed sites.
> 
> Super interested in what your stardawg will do in your cross. Please keep me up to speed on how it turns out


ill keep you informed the same way you grabbed that sts kit from me.
& never played your part. 

lot of dudes you deal w/ never come through.

& ~gu at greenpoint , please bro , im laughing.


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 17, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 3501676
> 
> Not my pic but stellar this butter cut is


How rare is the butter cut? Is it something you will find if you pop 1 pack or do you need to pop multiple packs to find it?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 17, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> How rare is the butter cut? Is it something you will find if you pop 1 pack or do you need to pop multiple packs to find it?


Strayfox popped a few packs (4-5?) to find his butter cut...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 17, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> How rare is the butter cut? Is it something you will find if you pop 1 pack or do you need to pop multiple packs to find it?


Can't remember who but I read that someone popped four or five packs to get it


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 17, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> Strayfox popped a few packs (4-5?) to find his butter cut...



I seem to recall him saying him and his brother went through 7 packs to find it.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 17, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I seem to recall him saying him and his brother went through 7 packs to find it.


Ah that's right. Persistence!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 17, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> ill keep you informed the same way you grabbed that sts kit from me.
> & never played your part.
> 
> lot of dudes you deal w/ never come through.
> ...


Lol this must be gukarma haha again the biggest hater on the enterweb!

Put your money where your mouth is gud have them come forward bro! And as for me and you we never had a deal! Nor was i to send you anything.... The sts was a gift to try out.

About gu~ hes always treated me right above and some... And almost everything run by him is great. Yah he uses others gear to work with but so does bodhi but he always gives credit to where its do! So does bodhi.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 17, 2015)

Stray fox cut alot like this one but finding it varries but if i was gunna take a stab at it id say 3 pack maybe 4 to be on the safe side.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 17, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Lol this must be gukarma haha again the biggest hater on the enterweb!
> 
> Put your money where your mouth is gud have them come forward bro! And as for me and you we never had a deal! Nor was i to send you anything.... The sts was a gift to try out.
> 
> About gu~ hes always treated me right above and some... And almost everything run by him is great. Yah he uses others gear to work with but so does bodhi but he always gives credit to where its do! So does bodhi.


Not comparing the 2 just saying


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2015)

anyone know if that butter cut comes out in the f2s?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 17, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> b-man is a very good writer... when did he post that?


Page #642... April

I used 501st as a search, and I came across Madhammish talking about DreamBeaver, I am sitting on a pack of Beaver, so I read it again. Bodhi complimented his review on Beaver.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 17, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> anyone know if that butter cut comes out in the f2s?


I would assume it depends upon the selection one would make when choosing from the parent stock available and of course however many packs one would be willing to dig through could increase the chance of mission success. (I know nothing about breeding)


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2015)

your right! if i made f2s with the butter cut, youll get that cut to come out in a % of them. im curious if anyone has found it in f2s from other phenos f2ed...


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 17, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> your right! if i made f2s with the butter cut, youll get that cut to come out in a % of them. im curious if anyone has found it in f2s from other phenos f2ed...


I have a pack of stray fox's butter cut cross (carpe diem, I believe)that I have high hopes of getting close to, based on his pics though I doubt all of then will be bad.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 17, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I have a pack of stray fox's butter cut cross (carpe diem, I believe)that I have high hopes of getting close to, based on his pics though I doubt all of then will be bad.


I gotta see those pics.. Over @ the bay?


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 17, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I gotta see those pics.. Over @ the bay?


ig


----------



## strayfox gear (Sep 19, 2015)

hey guys..

just a heads up.....all phenos in the ssdd are pretty badass..this is a Bodhi stamp for sure..

ive got down wind from a few guys that found it in 2-3 packs. guy in santa cruz found it in one pack. (from the newer release)

its really a toss up..most growers don't know what they are looking for and have it, some guys think they got it and really have the appy pheno..lol

buttercut is a perfect shaped Christmas tree that stays pretty squat indoors. she has no aroma until the 4th or 5th week of flower. she has more of an earthy undertone of evergreen, with a stinky bettycrocker funk. the aroma is not pleasant. I haven't smelled any blueberry in this pheno...

the small handful of f2's i made carry the same aroma but just a tad bit stronger...especially the males..

imo...the effect is the same in every pheno..my favorite taste is the bubbashine pheno...


imo..I think the buttercut pheno is a perfect match of tres dawg and bluemoonshine in one, this is what makes this special pheno a rare freak show. my brother calls it the tres moonshine pheno...lol

this should help some..

hope everyone has had a great summer. #supervibesX100

*strayfox
*


----------



## strayfox gear (Sep 19, 2015)

I made a super nice cross with bodhis ssdd buttercut / fantasy island..

(CARPE DIEM)

this is pure magic outdoors..

heres a few that I have had sent over the past few weeks.

this has Bodhi / medicine written all over it..

*strayfox*


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2015)

wow you just described one of my phenos, no smell and all of a sudden earthy pine! how longs that butter pheno generally run?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 19, 2015)

You guys want to cry crocodile tears... Watch South Africa kick your asses 7 October, rugby world cup... Let's see how football players handle a real quick contact sport looool


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm glad strayfox came through and showed everyone what the butter pheno of SSDD really looks like. He is def right when he says lots of people think they have it but really don't lol. As he said and I have seen from people who really have it that it has no blueberry in the smell. I have a full pack that I haven't even touched yet when I pop them I'm running the whole pack hopefully I find it if not no biggie as it has been stated every bean is magic . What a beautiful lady. Hey @st0wandgrow how does your mitten cut compares to the butter?


----------



## strayfox gear (Sep 19, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> wow you just described one of my phenos, no smell and all of a sudden earthy pine! how longs that butter pheno generally run?


that's awesome gg..
got any pictures of her?? you can really tell by the super symmetrical structure in veg as well..

i take mine 9 weeks just so I don't miss out on anything..


*strayfox*


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2015)

ill throw a few up in a week, i just got her into a 1 gal...


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 19, 2015)

@strayfox gear Thanks for the details about the buttercut. I have 6 SSDD babies going right now and am very excited to see what they have in store for me. I am still a novice grower so your information about SSDD is extremely helpful. Even if there is no buttercut in store for me it sounds like I won't be disappointed in the pheno's that I do get. Sounds like I picked the right strain to play with coming out of retirement.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 19, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You guys want to cry crocodile tears... Watch South Africa kick your asses 7 October, rugby world cup... Let's see how football players handle a real quick contact sport looool


Contact sport, you say?













Thanks......but I'll stay with the American version.....

.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 19, 2015)

yeah, it's interesting info about the SSDD butter cut not having much of a smell until later. i've had a few of those... i like my blueberry muffin pheno even though i didn't save her after running a few runs of clones off of her because she smells amazing. it is very nice to see the look of it too--the colas, that's more of a kush look, right?  i've run a few phenos that didn't really have a lot of smell to them, but to me a lot of them seem to have a blueberry hint to it. i have had a pheno with a slight hint of pineyness on the exhale but it wasn't something too strong at all, but definitely not that butter cut. @strayfox gear could you describe the bettycrocker funk a little better? are we talking angel food or devils food cake, or what?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hey @st0wandgrow how does your mitten cut compares to the butter?


Hmmm. I'd say its a bigger plant. More stretch. Definitely not what I'd consider a squat plant. 100% blueberry funk smell to it. Maybe a bit of chem and earthy as secondary notes.

I haven't run a ton of these so I don't have much to compare it to. All I can say is its my favorite smoke ATM!


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 19, 2015)

who was that who said they didn't have room for clones?
these are all SSDD and i plan on hitting the clones with some male pollen from the male i saved.

...i seriously have no idea where i'm going to put these once they root.

ETA: also plan one of the F2s in flower is going to be getting some of this pollen too on a lower branch because they both have very similar smells and structure.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 19, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> who was that who said they didn't have room for clones?View attachment 3503357
> these are all SSDD and i plan on hitting the clones with some male pollen from the male i saved.
> 
> ...i seriously have no idea where i'm going to put these once they root.


If you are runjing out of floor space and just need somehwere for them to be in your room could try a vert type deal by having them along your wall. I know I have seen someone on this site use those hanging shoe holders as a perfect holder for clones in solo cups. Just a thought.
Eta: just remembered who it was, @Dr.D81 used It on the door of his octagon for his vert grow


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 19, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> If you are runjing out of floor space and just need somehwere for them to be in your room could trt a vert type deal. I know I have seen someone use those hanging shoe holders as a perfect holder for clones in solo cups. Just a thought.


that's really a good idea.  thank you because i do have the vertical room.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 19, 2015)

Gotta say it.....

What is the actual strain name for SSDD?

Super silver Durban Diesel? Wtf, I don't know


----------



## Ray black (Sep 19, 2015)

Oh and got my Dream Beaver today!

6 days from the day of my order


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 19, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Gotta say it.....
> 
> What is the actual strain name for SSDD?
> 
> Super silver Durban Diesel? Wtf, I don't know


Sunshine Daydream 

...not to be confused for Same Sh*t, Different Day


----------



## Ray black (Sep 19, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> Sunshine Daydream
> 
> ...not to be confused for Same Sh*t, Different Day


Awe... I see

Thank you


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 19, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Awe... I see
> 
> Thank you


you're welcome


----------



## numberfour (Sep 20, 2015)

Sunshine Daydream, Silver Mountain, Skylotus, Sorcerers Apprentice, Dream Beaver all up

I love variety in my grows and smoke so tend to grow a lot of different strains rather than do full runs of one strain.


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 20, 2015)

numberfour said:


> Sunshine Daydream, Silver Mountain, Skylotus, Sorcerers Apprentice, Dream Beaver all upView attachment 3503855
> 
> I love variety in my grows and smoke so tend to grow a lot of different strains rather than do full runs of one strain.


That line up sounds like its going to be a lot of fun. 

I am still a newbie when it comes to starting seeds so mind if I ask what that mix is that you planted those seeds in?


----------



## numberfour (Sep 20, 2015)

I am excited to see what I get, and they will be in my next crop for sexing and tasters. I do have more of these seeds and some Satsuma, Snow Leopard and Elephant Tranquilizer so Bodhi will be in my garden for a while 

The soil is something called Plant Magic Soil Supreme...it says on the bag.."its a unique blend of sphagnum peat, Fytocell foam and our very own Organic Growth Stimulant". Its fluffy n soft so perfect for seeds and cuts.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 20, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Contact sport, you say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 20, 2015)

6/6 on the SSH x 88G13HP. Lets roll!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Sep 21, 2015)

My keeper mothers milk outside hoping I get a nice stretch of weather to finish them off because they are monsters


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 21, 2015)

Beautiful ladies!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 21, 2015)

What's your guys favorite Bodhi functional daytime smoke? Something motivational.


no burnout lethargy couchlock tired type stuff.


----------



## calicat (Sep 21, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> What's your guys favorite Bodhi functional daytime smoke? Something motivational.
> 
> 
> no burnout lethargy couchlock tired type stuff.


Won't say favorite because I never have one in any category. Aerick 77 Cali O cut hit to a thin leaf male. So, Satsuma and not sure about this one v2 of Yo Mama if it's pending release.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 21, 2015)

Everytime I read through this thread there's a new Bodhi strain I want to try.  (not that I mind terribly lol )


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 21, 2015)

Has anyone heard anything about the gg4 crosses bodhi was testing? Just curious because that was one I think everybosy wanted to test but havent swen many grows or releases of it. Not even sure if it has a name yet. 

In other news, I may get the pack of disco biscuit ihave been wanting for a while if svoc comes thru.

I will lost my final smoke repirt and pics of red eye jedi some time tonight. Been super busy with work so I apologize to b for the delay but will be sending my final notes on my testers.


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 21, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> In other news, I may get the pack of disco biscuit ihave been wanting for a while if svoc comes thru.


Whats the lineage of disco biscuits?


----------



## mendokush (Sep 21, 2015)

Got a few packs of Bodhi's gear today. I got ssdd, dank sinatra and blueberry hash plant, this will be my first time running his gear and I am excited. Anyone running the blueberry hp? Can't seem to find any grow rightups


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 21, 2015)

mendokush said:


> Got a few packs of Bodhi's gear today. I got ssdd, dank sinatra and blueberry hash plant, this will be my first time running his gear and I am excited. Anyone running the blueberry hp? Can't seem to find any grow rightups


Try looking in breedbay for blue dream x 88g13/hp because that is a newer strain. I know my grow journal of blueberry hashplant is over there under that name, when I got the testers and started the journal the strain didnt have a name yet.




MojoRizing said:


> Whats the lineage of disco biscuits?


Forum gsc x wookie #7


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 21, 2015)

So the 2 red eye jedi that I let go to 10 weeks were #7 and #4. #4 was kind of a sleeper in the sense that it didn't ever really smell while it was growing even on rubs. But once I got her in the jar she had to stay there because its very very loud, not as much as #7 which came on with her own unique hashy flavors. 
#7, this one yielded well but didn't look like it would just because all the buds were spread out because of how much she branched out. Man does this one smack you in the forehead on the first hit. If you were talking about something when you went to hit the pipe you haven't the faintest idea what it was on the exhale.
 
#4, not a lot of branching to this one just big bats of buds. like I said really no smell in flower, but she just reaked after chop. Nice fruity funk like a rotten blueberry yogurt. really quite enjoyable, this one went quick.
 
Last shot is #7 on the right and #4 on the left.


----------



## jonnysugarcoated (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi everyone,greetings from South Africa,hope ur all having an excellent week,I am wanting to run some bodhi,gage and maybe some karma genetics,I usually order beans from the tude,but have not placed an order with them in a few years,and after reading some bad reviews on their service recently,I am reluctant to order with them again,any suggestions of other better or more reliable seedbanks that send to S.A?thanks in advance guys.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 22, 2015)

jonnysugarcoated said:


> Hi everyone,greetings from South Africa,hope ur all having an excellent week,I am wanting to run some bodhi,gage and maybe some karma genetics,I usually order beans from the tude,but have not placed an order with them in a few years,and after reading some bad reviews on their service recently,I am reluctant to order with them again,any suggestions of other better or more reliable seedbanks that send to S.A?thanks in advance guys.


welcome to RIU @jonnysugarcoated 

check out midweek song and use their 20% discount code for RIU members: roll20

let us know what Bodhi strain you go with. good luck on your grow.


----------



## Scotch089 (Sep 22, 2015)

That #4 sounds awesome @natro.hydro make sure to throw out a smoke report after a good cure. Curious what that one ends up tasting like. 

Wanted to update on the SSDD I had chopped. Took a nice drawn out two week drying at cooler temps and higher humidity. Humidity started to drop the last couple days and I wasn't around so hopefully I caught them rif hr before that fine line. 

Ended with 93.7 grams (3.3oz) of her in 5 gal under 127w. I didn't use the full potential of the light/space I had but it's a big enough haul to get me to next harvest 

Current run are 2 weeks into 12/12, two trained bitches in 5s, so I'm hoping to match my watts put in on this one, and then some. 

The smoke on the ssdd is a little more earthy like the smell started to transition to after week 6, that blueberry funk smell started to get taken over at that point. Still there in the taste, just not as prominent ad expected earlier in flower. Hopefully after a good cure it'll balance out. 

No nug pics I can later but these are the girls right behind her. 

May let them go to 11 weeks instead of 10 (70 days after sex) I came out with about 20% amber on this last harvest.


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 22, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> check out midweek song and use their 20% discount code for RIU members: roll20


Is Midweek Song legit? I seem to recall a post (might have been on a different forum) where someone accused them of being bullshit. Something about maybe selling F2 seeds that they breed themselves and trying to pass them off as the original breeders F1's. Can't really remember the specifics of the accusation.


----------



## COGrown (Sep 22, 2015)

Pretty insane drop at glg yesterday. Hpk x Uzbeki? I've been waiting a while for that one. That and the Columbian x Afghani will be the new additions to my collection. Honestly I think the 88g13hp is the most dominant of Bodhi's current males, and so I don't feel as much of a need to snag a lot of those.


----------



## Scotch089 (Sep 22, 2015)

I've had good luck with midweek, great shipping


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 22, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Pretty insane drop at glg yesterday. Hpk x Uzbeki? I've been waiting a while for that one. That and the Columbian x Afghani will be the new additions to my collection. Honestly I think the 88g13hp is the most dominant of Bodhi's current males, and so I don't feel as much of a need to snag a lot of those.


Damn I must be missing the drop emails or something, I used to get them but didnt get one for this.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 22, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Damn I must be missing the drop emails or something, I used to get them but didnt get one for this.


Huh, weird I didn't get one this time around either.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 22, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Huh, weird I didn't get one this time around either.


Same here


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 22, 2015)

No email here either


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 22, 2015)

Secret drop!!11

Lol looks like they restocked some things too. I remember someone saying that Dream Beaver was sold out on GLG? Looks like they have 2 packs of it.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 22, 2015)

I can't even get the website to open so I'm guessing they are having tech issues


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 22, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Secret drop!!11
> 
> Lol looks like they restocked some things too. I remember someone saying that Dream Beaver was sold out on GLG? Looks like they have 2 packs of it.


They are thinning the herd because they are too popular now! Jk lol
I messaged jeffy before I sent my order to svoc to c if he would be getting any disco biscuit in. He didnt think he would but said the next drop was right around the corner and he would send out and email for it. Not sure what I want to get now... goodbye disposable income lol.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 22, 2015)

I hope someone f2's the dream beaver so it doesn't go extinct before I get to try it.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 22, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> They are thinning the herd because they are too popular now! Jk lol
> I messaged jeffy before I sent my order to svoc to c if he would be getting any disco biscuit in. He didnt think he would but said the next drop was right around the corner and he would send out and email for it. Not sure what I want to get now... goodbye disposable income lol.


Disco Biscuits sounded really interesting! I just hate the rush that comes in @ SVOC and the feeling like I'm gambling with my money when I send my order in lol.


----------



## COGrown (Sep 22, 2015)

Didnt get any email , I just was checking in at a fortunate time.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 22, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Is Midweek Song legit? I seem to recall a post (might have been on a different forum) where someone accused them of being bullshit. Something about maybe selling F2 seeds that they breed themselves and trying to pass them off as the original breeders F1's. Can't really remember the specifics of the accusation.


i've only ordered Bodhi SSDD from them - they showed up in the correct breeder package and good stealth. i'll purchase from them again.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 22, 2015)

Heres my GLG order


----------



## joeypotseed (Sep 22, 2015)

What's Disco Biscuits? I know it's a band a hippy showed me about 10 years ago when I was in high school.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 22, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Forum gsc x wookie #7





joeypotseed said:


> What's Disco Biscuits? I know it's a band a hippy showed me about 10 years ago when I was in high school.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 23, 2015)

Anybody got some infor on Bodhis Cobra Lips (chem 3 x Appalachia) or the Appalachian Super Skunk? Cant find shit really. I thought the Appy xMSS was a better male choice than the SL


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 23, 2015)

Sorry if this has been asked a lot before, but I kind of want to weed this one out (no pun intended lol): What's everyone's favorite Bodhi sativa?

ETA: I'll let this question run for a little bit and will see about compiling them and then popping them up here in another post.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 23, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Sorry if this has been asked a lot before, but I kind of want to weed this one out (no pun intended lol): What's everyone's favorite Bodhi sativa?


Agreed, im an indica person and imma start growing for someone else that loves sativas. I got a hard time picking one. Cuz im rarely a fan.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 23, 2015)

Goji og is probably the most popular sat dom but I thought the prayer tower pics posted a few pages back looked incredible too.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 23, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Goji og is probably the most popular sat dom but I thought the prayer tower pics posted a few pages back looked incredible too.


I saw a few prayer towers, monster yield its looked like. I heard the goji tan low yields despite the advertising as a higher yielding og


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 23, 2015)

A pic of the Appollo11...this is the only female that didn't throw nanner's.I'll be testing her next week..


----------



## v.s one (Sep 23, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I saw a few prayer towers, monster yield its looked like. I heard the goji tan low yields despite the advertising as a higher yielding og


 The goji I had was low yielding but a good all around plant. Got to phenos from the attitude promo one year. Two seeds two females so I can't really say cuz I never ran a full pack.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 23, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I hope someone f2's the dream beaver so it doesn't go extinct before I get to try it.


I'll be f2ing mine 100% for sure when I get to them. Hopefully soon.

And I'm in Canada too.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 23, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> A pic of the Appollo11...this is the only female that didn't throw nanner's.I'll be testing her next week..View attachment 3506435View attachment 3506436


Which strains threw nanners on ya


----------



## COGrown (Sep 23, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> They are thinning the herd because they are too popular now! Jk lol
> I messaged jeffy before I sent my order to svoc to c if he would be getting any disco biscuit in. He didnt think he would but said the next drop was right around the corner and he would send out and email for it. Not sure what I want to get now... goodbye disposable income lol.


No disco biscuit. It never hurts to ask though. I don't think they announced the snow wookie when I got that, I just saw they were a freebie at svoca and asked for them if they had any when I sent my order in.
Here's the current freebie list

New Message Received

The Bodhi promo is buy two packs and receive a free pack.

Here is the currant list of Freebies.

A/C D/C x A11g F3 (CBD Rich Blessing)

Blueberry snow (blueberry ind x Snowlotus)

Pink Lotus (outdoor freebie) - Pink Panther x Snow Lotus

Pink Panther x 88g13/HP (2015 outdoor blessing)

Good Medicine x 88g13/HP (CBD rich blessing)

Synergy (Pine Queen x Appalachia)

TT NL#6 x Appalachia

RM Nigerian x Afghani F2

Herijuana x Good medicine (CBD rich blessing)

Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow Lotus)

Please give an alternative pick.

I've already got the heri x gm, Nigerian x Afghani f2, nl #6 x Appalachia, and pink lotus. I'm all about that natural mystic. A Jamaican slightly tamed by the snow lotus sounds great.


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 23, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Which strains threw nanners on ya


Bodhi's Apollo11g.I had 6-7 females,not all threw nanners (two of them)the others were very low yielders.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 23, 2015)

My favorite Bodhi sativas: Temple, Cuban Black Haze x a5/thai, Blue Lotus, genius thai, and space mountain.


----------



## COGrown (Sep 23, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> My favorite Bodhi sativas: Temple, Cuban Black Haze x a5/thai, Blue Lotus, genius thai, and space mountain.


I'm super excited to run the genius Thai. My two best bodhi sativas have been elfinstone and Buddha's hand. The Buddha's hand sativa female I got was a real brain blaster. Goji has been more of a hybrid/indica strain for me than a sativa.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 23, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I've already got the heri x gm, Nigerian x Afghani f2, nl #6 x Appalachia, and pink lotus. I'm all about that natural mystic. A Jamaican slightly tamed by the snow lotus sounds great.


How was the Nigerian X Afghani f2?


----------



## COGrown (Sep 23, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> How was the Nigerian X Afghani f2?


Oh I haven't grown it yet, I've just got it. If I'm not mistaken they are from some old reeferman stock that was acquired by karma and sent out for preservation. B posted some pictures of the outdoors grow at either the bay or the extinct tsd forum, they were impressive.


----------



## COGrown (Sep 23, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Bodhi's Apollo11g.I had 6-7 females,not all threw nanners (two of them)the others were very low yielders.


Which generation/version was this? I just put 4 females and 3 males into flowering of the f4 open pollenation. They are all too lanky to be heavy yielders, but that's to be expected out of this line.


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 23, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Which generation/version was this? I just put 4 females and 3 males into flowering of the f4 open pollenation. They are all too lanky to be heavy yielders, but that's to be expected out of this line.


Yes the same as you have...I have found no seeds,but I always discard intersex plants..The one I have yields not bad 3-4oz...


----------



## COGrown (Sep 23, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Yes the same as you have...I have found no seeds,but I always discard intersex plants..The one I have yields not bad 3-4oz...


I'm making some f5s and f1s with a few different cuts. I rarely see intersex behavior in my grows, but I won't use seeds from any females that have either type of male bits. I have one very promising and vigorous female, hopefully she stays a lady all the way through.


----------



## Spirallight (Sep 23, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Which strains threw nanners on ya


Mothers milk had all but 1 female throw nanners. Great looking plant just not for me. 

Synergy is in the flower room now. Similar lineage, low profile plants, very unlike mothers milk. Hopefully they explode in flowering.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 23, 2015)

COGrown said:


> No disco biscuit. It never hurts to ask though. I don't think they announced the snow wookie when I got that, I just saw they were a freebie at svoca and asked for them if they had any when I sent my order in.
> Here's the current freebie list
> 
> New Message Received
> ...


Yet another great reason to choose GLG. What a freebie list.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 24, 2015)

i could be bugging, but kalifornia and hollyweed the same genetics?


----------



## jonnysugarcoated (Sep 24, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> welcome to RIU @jonnysugarcoated
> 
> check out midweek song and use their 20% discount code for RIU members: roll20
> 
> let us know what Bodhi strain you go with. good luck on your grow.


Thanks undercover,will have a look at their site


----------



## jonnysugarcoated (Sep 24, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Is Midweek Song legit? I seem to recall a post (might have been on a different forum) where someone accused them of being bullshit. Something about maybe selling F2 seeds that they breed themselves and trying to pass them off as the original breeders F1's. Can't really remember the specifics of the accusation.


Thanks Mojo,Anyone else heard anything about midweek song?


----------



## jonnysugarcoated (Sep 24, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Pretty insane drop at glg yesterday. Hpk x Uzbeki? I've been waiting a while for that one. That and the Columbian x Afghani will be the new additions to my collection. Honestly I think the 88g13hp is the most dominant of Bodhi's current males, and so I don't feel as much of a need to snag a lot of those.


Hey Cogrown,thanks,will check them out,wonder if they ship to S.A?


----------



## COGrown (Sep 24, 2015)

jonnysugarcoated said:


> Hey Cogrown,thanks,will check them out,wonder if they ship to S.A?


I think they are USA/Canada only. I'd try seedsman if I were you.


----------



## COGrown (Sep 24, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i could be bugging, but kalifornia and hollyweed the same genetics?


It might be listed wrong somewhere but kalifornia is Nepali og x 88g13hp (same mom as goji and mothers milk) and hollyweed is the hpk x 88g13hp.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

jonnysugarcoated said:


> Thanks Mojo,Anyone else heard anything about midweek song?


I ordered from them 2x. I didnt get "Green Tape" from customs, and that is big in my book!


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 24, 2015)

COGrown said:


> It might be listed wrong somewhere but kalifornia is Nepali og x 88g13hp (same mom as goji and mothers milk) and hollyweed is the hpk x 88g13hp.


You're correct, I have a pack of Kalifornia and it says Nepali OG x 88 g13/hp 

Whoever got a pack of the HPK x Uzbeki better put up pictures of it!  Haha  I wanted to snag a pack of those but was unable, and now I wanna see it. Might have to skip over to BB and see if Bodhi has anymore Uzbeki crosses, sounds super interesting to me because I've never actually seen one.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 24, 2015)

So far it looks like the RUI Bodhi Thread Favorite Sativas are....


Goji OG (More of a hybrid)
Nepali OG × Snow Lotus 

Prayer Tower
Dutch Flowers Lemon Thai F2 Sativa × Appalachia

Apollo 11 (Are the F4s more stable than the past stock?)
Worked Brothers Grimm line, originally Genius (Jack Herer) x Cinderella 99

Temple
Super Silver Haze × Williams Wonder IX F2

Cuban Black Haze x A5/Thai
Cuban Black Haze x (A5 Haze x Mirakel Thai)

Blue Lotus
DJ Blueberry × Snow Lotus was a Freebie

Genius Thai
Lemon Thai x Apollo 11 Genius

Space Mountain
Breeder Steve's Sweet Skunk x Apollo 11g F3

Elftinstone
Breeder Steve's Sweet Skunk × Appalachia

Buddha's Hand
Lemon Thai × Snow Lotus


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 24, 2015)

was gonna let this cut of cherry mtn go but cant, love the smell and flav! tart lime with hints of earth and fuel. waiting on the cam for some shots...


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 24, 2015)

Spirallight said:


> Mothers milk had all but 1 female throw nanners. Great looking plant just not for me.
> 
> Synergy is in the flower room now. Similar lineage, low profile plants, very unlike mothers milk. Hopefully they explode in flowering.


Thanx. Cuz i was lookin at the mothers milk but was skeptical. Ill prolly go another way. Theres so many choices that it's hard to settle. Had to put.off my order but its a good thing i did due to the new drop. Super excited about the jabbas im about to crack.


----------



## joeypotseed (Sep 24, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> My favorite Bodhi sativas: Temple, Cuban Black Haze x a5/thai, Blue Lotus, genius thai, and space mountain.


Whoah man you had Genious Thai?? What was it like? Mine are in veg for right now and they have been growing like mad. What was your experience? Any actual lemon flavors from the lemon thai?


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 25, 2015)

I've been running the Jabbas for a year now.


Any good journals on the SSDD?


----------



## COGrown (Sep 25, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> You're correct, I have a pack of Kalifornia and it says Nepali OG x 88 g13/hp
> 
> Whoever got a pack of the HPK x Uzbeki better put up pictures of it!  Haha  I wanted to snag a pack of those but was unable, and now I wanna see it. Might have to skip over to BB and see if Bodhi has anymore Uzbeki crosses, sounds super interesting to me because I've never actually seen one.


I don't know if there are any other than the hpk x Uzbeki and I think suge pure kush x Uzbeki. They were good enough to get used by both 303 seeds and snow high I think. I've heard a lot of really good things. Right now I've got Gu's cut of pura Vida (hpk x Appalachia) in transition, its a marshmallowy kush herb with a very good upbeat and social high. Maybe a little (hpk x Appalachia) x (hpk x Uzbeki) could be in the works. The next full pack I do f2s and crosses with is still up in the air; it was going to be either the dragons blood hashplant or dank Sinatra, but the Uzbekistani cross is definitely in the mix now. I've got around 6 weeks to decide, by then there will have probably been yet another drop.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 25, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I've been running the Jabbas for a year now.
> 
> 
> Any good journals on the SSDD?



How is that jabbas? Im about to bust mine this week. Cant find too much.

Im changing locations so itll b aminute before actual bloom.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Sep 25, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Whoah man you had Genious Thai?? What was it like? Mine are in veg for right now and they have been growing like mad. What was your experience? Any actual lemon flavors from the lemon thai?


I was lucky enough to have recieved Bodhi's personal cut from the first batch..You'll love this line... It's like apollo 11 on steroids, more beefy than strait apollo 11... pineapple mezcal flavor and aroma and done in 8 weeks. I also tried grower appy's samples from the testers he ran, they were very nice too.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 25, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I don't know if there are any other than the hpk x Uzbeki and I think suge pure kush x Uzbeki. They were good enough to get used by both 303 seeds and snow high I think. I've heard a lot of really good things. Right now I've got Gu's cut of pura Vida (hpk x Appalachia) in transition, its a marshmallowy kush herb with a very good upbeat and social high. Maybe a little (hpk x Appalachia) x (hpk x Uzbeki) could be in the works. The next full pack I do f2s and crosses with is still up in the air; it was going to be either the dragons blood hashplant or dank Sinatra, but the Uzbekistani cross is definitely in the mix now. I've got around 6 weeks to decide, by then there will have probably been yet another drop.


I saw over on BB that there was an Interstellar Overdrive x Uzbeki HP that someone was testing. However, let us know how that (HPK X Appy) x (HPK x UzHP) goes!


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 25, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I've been running the Jabbas for a year now.
> 
> 
> Any good journals on the SSDD?



Can't find any full grow journals but heres a strain description and short grow report with a cpl pics

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/strain-data-archive/201355673-strain-description-bodhiseeds-sunshine-daydream.html

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201360588-afkansastan-x-x18-ssdd-2.html

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201358325-sunshine-daydream.html

Looks like people are looking for the "butter" cut.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2015)

what i thought was a butter cut turned out to be a bubba/tresdawg type of cut. love it though....


----------



## genuity (Sep 25, 2015)

7 days old today...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2015)

my first ssdd to come down...


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Sep 25, 2015)

Mothers milkWhite lotus. Both outside few more weeks to go if Mother Nature plays fair


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 25, 2015)

Feel like a kid on christmas today. Had 3 different seed orders show up on the same day lol. Got my disco biscuit! Svoc gave me a nice handkerchief and some papers w/ filters


----------



## jonnysugarcoated (Sep 25, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I think they are USA/Canada only. I'd try seedsman if I were you.


Cheers cogrown


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 26, 2015)

I just ordered 3 more packs of SSDD! I thought that they were supposed to be running out soon? I was surprised to see them again. This will make 4 packs that I have of this now. I will probably hold these until I have room for some males.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 26, 2015)

ordered some Loud headband (a few singles to try) the other day; *and *today some Bodhi sunshine daydream (2 packs),  elfinstone (a few singles to try), and cougar's milk (a few singles to try)

since @MustangStudFarm and a few others have recently ordered a few packs of SSDD, i thought i better get a few more packs myself 

...and now all the cash i had set aside for seed purchases for the remainder of the year is officially gone and i must refrain from buying more.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 26, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> since @MustangStudFarm and a few others have recently ordered a few packs of SSDD, i thought i better get a few more packs myself


Dang. Looks like I should have F2'd the seven I had left before giving them away last year. Would have made good holiday gifts for some peeps.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 26, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Dang. Looks like I should have F2'd the seven I had left before giving them away last year. Would have made good holiday gifts for some peeps.


even though i am in the process of growing F2s and making more, i still wanted more genetics, but yeah-they would have been nice gifts. some F2s of your gogi og pheno would also make some nice gifts.


----------



## Slimjimham (Sep 26, 2015)

Gorilla Glue #4 x Apollo 11 genius going into flower in a few days. Super excited to see what this brings. Anyone else seen this or testing this one? 

Also have Congo pine x pipeline hash plant but the couple I popped were male


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2015)

Slimjimham said:


> Gorilla Glue #4 x Apollo 11 genius going into flower in a few days. Super excited to see what this brings. Anyone else seen this or testing this one?
> 
> Also have Congo pine x pipeline hash plant but the couple I popped were male


Nice....


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3507924 View attachment 3507925
> 7 days old today...
> View attachment 3507928


Seven days!? I need your green thumb! I'll upload a pic of my testers to show you just how amazing your growth rates are (or my lack thereof). Mine are 8 days above soil today..


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Seven days!? I need your green thumb! I'll upload a pic of my testers to show you just how amazing your growth rates are (or my lack thereof). Mine are 8 days above soil today..
> View attachment 3508744


Yeah,they have some fast legs on them...they been under 8 bulb t-5 from the start,and just went under 315 watt lec


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yeah,they have some fast legs on them...they been under 8 bulb t-5 from the start,and just went under 315 watt lec


Mine will go under the trusty 270w blurple light tonight. Mine have only been under 12w of cree daytime led light and with a 12:1 light schedule.


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Mine will go under the trusty 270w blurple light tonight. Mine have only been under 12w of cree daytime led light and with a 12:1 light schedule.


That's it,just the power difference,and maybe the lighting time..

Theses got 24hr lighting,for them first 7 days...and may go one more week of 24hr lighting,then 18/6 till flower time.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's it,just the power difference,and maybe the lighting time..
> 
> Theses got 24hr lighting,for them first 7 days...and may go one more week of 24hr lighting,then 18/6 till flower time.


Yeah for sure. I didn't think the extra sleep for em would equal such difference. I meant 22w oops, each one is 11w and they're supposed to replace a 60w light.. Supposedly.


----------



## joeypotseed (Sep 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yeah,they have some fast legs on them...they been under 8 bulb t-5 from the start,and just went under 315 watt lec


How are you liking your LEC? I've had mine since June and I have been growing much healthier and tastier plants.


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> How are you liking your LEC? I've had mine since June and I have been growing much healthier and tastier plants.


Like it a lot,in veg,it is a beastly light,for the space it covers..
In flower,it is a gem also...had for a yr or so..maybe more.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 26, 2015)

Anyone know if the blueberry indica x SL freebie is same as blue lotus? It's pre2000 DJ BB right?


----------



## calicat (Sep 27, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Anyone know if the blueberry indica x SL freebie is same as blue lotus? It's pre2000 DJ BB right?


I believe the pre 2k was lost.

Found entry by B on BB.

blueberry hill (dj's blueberry mom x appalchia)
blueberry mountain (blueberry indica x appalachia)
blue lotus (dj's blueberry mom x snow lotus)
blueberry snow (blueberry indica x snow lotus)


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 27, 2015)

SSH x 88G13HP testers going into the bloom cab. They'll be on 14/10 for a couple days/week and then 12/12 for sex and cloning.

If all goes well I'll get clones from all, and the ladies will be flowered out immediately so I can see what we have as far as keepers.

Then a proper run with limited F2's. I want to get these going fast initially so that I'm not wasting time and space on sexing. So force sex it is.

I have a great feeling about this line..


----------



## numberfour (Sep 27, 2015)

A few seeds of Goji OG, Tree of Life added to the collection along with some more SSDD. Registered at GLG but struggling to narrow down my choice to two packs, its rare I buy packs but...lol

Update on my seeds, lost my Dream Beaver  but all others are fine. 



Under a 4bulb T5 along with some Breeders Boutique seeds and various cuts


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 27, 2015)

my SSDD F2s are coming along nicely. this is last night, lights out:


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 27, 2015)

Popped six of my 12 jabbas stash seeds. Bodhi must have slipped me an extra cuz one looked smaller. But 5 opened in one day. The sixth is the small one and i believe it is opened. WHOO! 

C'mon. York peppermint pattie pheno.


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 27, 2015)

I just bought goji og!


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 27, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Popped six of my 12 jabbas stash seeds. Bodhi must have slipped me an extra cuz one looked smaller. But 5 opened in one day. The sixth is the small one and i believe it is opened. WHOO!
> 
> C'mon. York peppermint pattie pheno.


Last one did open and we got a 6/6 germ on the jabbas


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 27, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> I just bought goji og!


Was gonna snag Goji too and SSDD but I'm too poor and have to pick one or the other for now. 

Rough livin'.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 27, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Was gonna snag Goji too and SSDD but I'm too poor and have to pick one or the other for now.
> 
> Rough livin'.


Goji will be around. Grab the SSDD. You'll be very happy.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 28, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Goji will be around. Grab the SSDD. You'll be very happy.


Al or anyone, you think this could be one of the last drops of SSDD ? I understand the Appalachia dad is no more. Still stuck for choice at GLG but this could be a game changer if so.


----------



## joeypotseed (Sep 28, 2015)

numberfour said:


> Al or anyone, you think this could be one of the last drops of SSDD ? I understand the Appalachia dad is no more. Still stuck for choice at GLG but this could be a game changer if so.


If this is your first bodhi run I would buy the goji and the sunshine daydream. They are probably his most famous strains and for a reason too!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 28, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Goji will be around. Grab the SSDD. You'll be very happy.


Done! With the Appy dad gone like Four mentioned Id rather snag it while it's here. 

Can't wait. I'm gonna SOG the shit outta her once I find a good mum.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 28, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Last one did open and we got a 6/6 germ on the jabbas


Idk if anyone has deen this, but i actually got 7 yes 7 outta 6 seeds. One spouted one sprout and another smaller sprout and im almost 100% thanx to my.surgucal separation of tangled taproots they will both live...think they r the same sex? Thanx Bodhi!?!


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 28, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> View attachment 3509844 View attachment 3509844


Righteous!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> I just bought goji og!






Thefarmer12 said:


> Was gonna snag Goji too and SSDD but I'm too poor and have to pick one or the other for now.
> 
> Rough livin'.


You could always go w/ 3 or 4 singles of each @ TSSC or Midweek, assuming they're in stock. Don't forget about 5 Goji freebies w/ a Bodhi pack at the 'tude.


----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 28, 2015)

@JDGreen What medium is that?


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 28, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> @JDGreen What medium is that?


They are peat pellets. Like pre fab jiffy pods. I think clonex makes them. I popped the seed on a paper towel and got two tap roots a long and short so i moved it to the clone pod, then i saw it was tangling up, so i tore it open and saw a second head. Began to separate and moved the larger to a new pod.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## pnwmystery (Sep 28, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> They are peat pellets. Like pre fab jiffy pods. I think clonex makes them. I popped the seed on a paper towel and got two tap roots a long and short so i moved it to the clone pod, then i saw it was tangling up, so i tore it open and saw a second head. Began to separate and moved the larger to a new pod.


Ohhh they just looked green, haha was wondering who made green medium. Got it, for sure!


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 28, 2015)

No they r brown, the color was accidental, phone camera. But they are all green now. Immq keep them together to see how similar they r


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 28, 2015)

Its gunna b awhile till i finish the bloom on these, gunna vegem up, sexem, clonem and move to my new location so prolly finish around end jan/feb. But imma move this to a new thread and put together at least a small grow/bloom/smoke report.


----------



## mendokush (Sep 28, 2015)

Has anyone flowered out blueberry hashplant yet??? I have a few packs, trying to hold onto them till after winter.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 28, 2015)

mendokush said:


> Has anyone flowered out blueberry hashplant yet??? I have a few packs, trying to hold onto them till after winter.


I did, as well as @bigworm6969
I got 8/10 females with that one highest ratio of females I have had yet
I didnt post a journal on riu tho, just over at breedbay


----------



## mendokush (Sep 28, 2015)

I just found the pics you posted @natro.hydro. she looks great, how's she smoke.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 28, 2015)

mendokush said:


> I just found the pics you posted @natro.hydro. she looks great, how's she smoke.


The hashplant definitely adds some tastiness since I prefer more chem/funky flavors but still had some of the blue dream taste. Almost a perfect mix of both worlds for me since I have always found fruity tasting strains to be weaker/less euphoric than the funky skunky weed. Shit was knockout potent!

My roommate just harvested one of his plants and was commenting hohow's he doesnt think anything will compare to the amount of dry sift I had after trimming the blueberry hashplant. That stuff was divine, it bubbled for days!


----------



## mendokush (Sep 28, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> The hashplant definitely adds some tastiness since I prefer more chem/funky flavors but still had some of the blue dream taste. Almost a perfect mix of both worlds for me since I have always found fruity tasting strains to be weaker/less euphoric than the funky skunky weed. Shit was knockout potent!
> 
> My roommate just harvested one of his plants and was commenting hohow's he doesnt think anything will compare to the amount of dry sift I had after trimming the blueberry hashplant. That stuff was divine, it bubbled for days!


Awsome bro... I might just have to run a pack now and pull clones for this summer
Thanks for the info brother


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 28, 2015)

mendokush said:


> Awsome bro... I might just have to run a pack now and pull clones for this summer
> Thanks for the info brother





JDGreen said:


> Idk if anyone has deen this, but i actually got 7 yes 7 outta 6 seeds. One spouted one sprout and another smaller sprout and im almost 100% thanx to my.surgucal separation of tangled taproots they will both live...think they r the same sex? Thanx Bodhi!?!


I popped 27 mk ultra F2, and got 31 females. Killed the weakest of the twins. Ended up with 1 solid lime pheno out of the lot. Rest were confused jenners.... Sort of on subject....


----------



## Ray black (Sep 28, 2015)

Got Blockhead and Dream Beaver popping right now

sweet stuff


----------



## mendokush (Sep 28, 2015)

@Ray black
I have been eying up both of them strains. Good luck with them


----------



## Ray black (Sep 28, 2015)

mendokush said:


> @Ray black
> I have been eying up both of them strains. Good luck with them


Yeah sweet

What's the blockhead life duration in flower?

Taste n smell?


----------



## joeypotseed (Sep 28, 2015)

Just got 1 confirmed female out 3 beans of Road Kill Unicorn. I traded a breedbay member for a half pack. Anybody have any experience with these ladies or phenos?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 28, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Just got 1 confirmed female out 3 beans of Road Kill Unicorn. I traded a breedbay member for a half pack. Anybody have any experience with these ladies or phenos?


Is there a wait list for BB or something? I signed up awhile back and heard nothing.


----------



## joeypotseed (Sep 28, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Is there a wait list for BB or something? I signed up awhile back and heard nothing.


Tbh I don't remember, but I think I had to email the administrator to have the activate my account.... I think that is lol


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 28, 2015)

Ray black said:


> View attachment 3510200
> 
> 
> Got Blockhead and Dream Beaver popping right now
> ...



Ooooo I really wanted to snag some.of those beavers,


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 28, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Is there a wait list for BB or something? I signed up awhile back and heard nothing.



Me too. I just emailed them and asked wat was up. So ill let u kno wen i find out


----------



## mendokush (Sep 28, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Yeah sweet
> 
> What's the blockhead life duration in flower?
> 
> Taste n smell?


Around 60 days and has a grape dank to it. Never grown her myself, but a friend did and I got to sample some. Hes not a very skilled grower and she was still powerful. He didn't take any cuts though, I wish he would have would have loved to run it myself


----------



## Ray black (Sep 28, 2015)

mendokush said:


> Around 60 days and has a grape dank to it. Never grown her myself, but a friend did and I got to sample some. Hes not a very skilled grower and she was still powerful. He didn't take any cuts though, I wish he would have would have loved to run it myself


Nice sounds promising, thanks mendo


----------



## COGrown (Sep 29, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Just got 1 confirmed female out 3 beans of Road Kill Unicorn. I traded a breedbay member for a half pack. Anybody have any experience with these ladies or phenos?


RKU is amazing. Watch for nanners on the seed generation. Serious beast of a strain though.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 29, 2015)

Anyone got a strain from bodhi with a pretty high yield.i liked the goji but heard alotof low.yielders in there mixed in lol. My gardens getting full of med-low yielders


----------



## calicat (Sep 29, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Anyone got a strain from bodhi with a pretty high yield.i liked the goji but heard alotof low.yielders in there mixed in lol. My gardens getting full of med-low yielders


My recommendation would be a high yielding mother cut vs the Temple male. One example would be Dream Temple..Santa Cruz Blue Dream vs SSH x William's Wonder. Good luck with your search.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 29, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Anyone got a strain from bodhi with a pretty high yield.i liked the goji but heard alotof low.yielders in there mixed in lol. My gardens getting full of med-low yielders


Dream Lotus yields buckets for me. And honestly the Gogi pheno I ran for a while yielded very well. The only Bodhi strain I've tried that didn't produce was blood orange.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 29, 2015)

calicat said:


> My recommendation would be a high yielding mother cut vs the Temple male. One example would be Blueberry Temple..Santa Cruz Blue Dream vs SSH x William's Wonder. Good luck with your search.





st0wandgrow said:


> Dream Lotus yields buckets for me. And honestly the Gogi pheno I ran for a while yielded very well. The only Bodhi strain I've tried that didn't produce was blood orange.



Thanx. I was skeptical on the the temple cuz i kno very little about ssh and willies wonder...nvr smoked them unfortunately. Im definitely gunna check out the dream lotus for sure. How is the g13hp yield. Cuz i was looking at a cpl of those.


----------



## calicat (Sep 29, 2015)

JD sorry about wrong strain name example its Dream Temple and not Blueberry Temple. Looked it up at SVOC website. 88g13hp is not known for its yield or pleasant taste. It is known for its raw indica medicinal might and can manhandle outcrosses.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 29, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I did, as well as @bigworm6969
> I got 8/10 females with that one highest ratio of females I have had yet
> I didnt post a journal on riu tho, just over at breedbay


Did you get anything tasty?


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 29, 2015)

calicat said:


> JD sorry about wrong strain name example its Dream Temple and not Blueberry Temple. Looked it up at SVOC website. 88g13hp is not known for its yield or pleasant taste. It is known for its raw indica medicinal might and can manhandle outcrosses.



I figured it wasnt the most pleasant tasting, but i heard the dank sinatra was pretty flavorful. Ill check out i.few of those temple crosses, i hate to.say it cuz so manu ppl love it but im totally burnt out on blue dream. Had straight blueberry from my dad for forever, moved to AZ and its everywhere here lol.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 29, 2015)

Just out of curiousity how many of you guys actually like the fruity tasting strains? I've noticed a lot of the strains these days are pumping fruity sweet tastes and I'm not really into it. I'd rather have that funky fuel chem taste like your doing a bong hit through the back end of a skunk then berries n cream bullshit.
Like most people back in the day I got into the blueberry etc but now that fruity shit just doesn't seem to pack that knockout punch.
Is it just me or anyone else notice this?


----------



## genuity (Sep 29, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Just out of curiousity how many of you guys actually like the fruity tasting strains? I've noticed a lot of the strains these days are pumping fruity sweet tastes and I'm not really into it. I'd rather have that funky fuel chem taste like your doing a bong hit through the back end of a skunk then berries n cream bullshit.
> Like most people back in the day I got into the blueberry etc but now that fruity shit just doesn't seem to pack that knockout punch.
> Is it just me or anyone else notice this?


For sure,I think it's following the flavored blunt wraps & papers & all that...trend.

Damn near every smoke report will have "sweet" in it.

I enjoy some sweetness,but it's no topping that true funky,nosebleed stink.


----------



## joeypotseed (Sep 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> For sure,I think it's following the flavored blunt wraps & papers & all that...trend.
> 
> Damn near every smoke report will have "sweet" in it.
> 
> I enjoy some sweetness,but it's no topping that true funky,nosebleed stink.


I need some nosebleed stink. Point me in the right direction


----------



## calicat (Sep 29, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I figured it wasnt the most pleasant tasting, but i heard the dank sinatra was pretty flavorful. Ill check out i.few of those temple crosses, i hate to.say it cuz so manu ppl love it but im totally burnt out on blue dream. Had straight blueberry from my dad for forever, moved to AZ and its everywhere here lol.


Afghan Bombay Kush rarely gets dominated in outcrosses. Double edged sword on that strain.


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 29, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I figured it wasnt the most pleasant tasting, but i heard the dank sinatra was pretty flavorful. Ill check out i.few of those temple crosses, i hate to.say it cuz so manu ppl love it but im totally burnt out on blue dream. Had straight blueberry from my dad for forever, moved to AZ and its everywhere here lol.


Yea you're right about AZ, blueberry crosses are everywhere, burnt me out on fruity strains for awhile. It used to be cheese crosses that dominated the market out here and I preferred those more.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 29, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Just out of curiousity how many of you guys actually like the fruity tasting strains? I've noticed a lot of the strains these days are pumping fruity sweet tastes and I'm not really into it. I'd rather have that funky fuel chem taste like your doing a bong hit through the back end of a skunk then berries n cream bullshit.
> Like most people back in the day I got into the blueberry etc but now that fruity shit just doesn't seem to pack that knockout punch.
> Is it just me or anyone else notice this?





BDOGKush said:


> Yea you're right about AZ, blueberry crosses are everywhere, burnt me out on fruity strains for awhile. It used to be cheese crosses that dominated the market out here and I preferred those more.



I definitely prefer the chem skunk deep funk strains. But they usually yield less....usually and i gotta have a few fruity plants cuz my mom and aunt love them. I think they r being.pushed cuz so many women are buying in the medical market. From my experience men prefer skunk cheese dank and women prefer fruity sweet vanilla melon stuff. Idk.just my take


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 29, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Just out of curiousity how many of you guys actually like the fruity tasting strains? I've noticed a lot of the strains these days are pumping fruity sweet tastes and I'm not really into it. I'd rather have that funky fuel chem taste like your doing a bong hit through the back end of a skunk then berries n cream bullshit.
> Like most people back in the day I got into the blueberry etc but now that fruity shit just doesn't seem to pack that knockout punch.
> Is it just me or anyone else notice this?


I'm partial to the fruity strains, but I like variety. I certainly wouldn't want every jar in my cupboard to be fruity. I like chem, diesel, skunk, etc. I can do without cat piss, or vomit, or meat, or sweaty gym socks though.

As for potency having any correlation to flavor, I haven't found that to be the case. The most potent bud I've had recently was Gogi, which was straight up strawberries and cream, and some of the weakest junk I've had recently smelled like diesel fuel. I suppose all of our noggins are different though, so what works for me may not work for others.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm partial to the fruity strains, but I like variety. I certainly wouldn't want every jar in my cupboard to be fruity. I like chem, diesel, skunk, etc. I can do without cat piss, or vomit, or meat, or sweaty gym socks though.
> 
> As for potency having any correlation to flavor, I haven't found that to be the case. The most potent bud I've had recently was Gogi, which was straight up strawberries and cream, and some of the weakest junk I've had recently smelled like diesel fuel. I suppose all of our noggins are different though, so what works for me may not work for others.


I agree no correlation to potency. Strongest ive ever had was Blueberry. Seriously. And then prolly bubba-trainwreck. Both fruity. 
I do have one el jefe from Rd that smells like.gym sock lol i swear i said that for weeks and honestly it tasks pretty good like skunk pine. B+


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 29, 2015)

Sweaty armpit gym socks lol on the border of unpleasant


----------



## torontoke (Sep 29, 2015)

Ya I guess I never considered more women wanting to smoke the tuty fruity stuff. It makes sense. 
I just think that if the first thing the breeder mentions now a days is the pleasant fruity taste then it makes me skeptical about the effects. 
We are all different and have different disires and goals.
Some people it's all about yield at the sacrifice of potency.
Others want potency and are wiling to sacrifice yield.
And now the the shift seems to be fruity shit that hardly tastes like mj anymore imo.
I have found the better it tastes the more I seem to need. Half of that is probably my lips wanting to taste more but also it means u aren't getting as high if u find yourself wanting more. 
I bet those sweaty gym sock strains leave you feeling more medicated then strawberry shortcake fart og


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 29, 2015)

Id keep seaching for that killer fruity. Its not my main squeeze but definitely a side project. Gunna grab that blueberry snow freebie i think.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 29, 2015)

calicat said:


> My recommendation would be a high yielding mother cut vs the Temple male. One example would be Dream Temple..Santa Cruz Blue Dream vs SSH x William's Wonder. Good luck with your search.


You recommend this lady as a potential high yielder huh? I'm going to have to pop some soon! Thanks @calicat , your vast knowledge and love for the B man is very evident. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 29, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I definitely prefer the chem skunk deep funk strains. But they usually yield less....usually and i gotta have a few fruity plants cuz my mom and aunt love them. I think they r being.pushed cuz so many women are buying in the medical market. From my experience men prefer skunk cheese dank and women prefer fruity sweet vanilla melon stuff. Idk.just my take


My wife loves the funk when she _can_ smoke!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm partial to the fruity strains, but I like variety. I certainly wouldn't want every jar in my cupboard to be fruity. I like chem, diesel, skunk, etc. I can do without cat piss, or vomit, or meat, or sweaty gym socks though.
> 
> As for potency having any correlation to flavor, I haven't found that to be the case. The most potent bud I've had recently was Gogi, which was straight up strawberries and cream, and some of the weakest junk I've had recently smelled like diesel fuel. I suppose all of our noggins are different though, so what works for me may not work for others.


I agree.
I think for me, I really like the variety, I mean I KNOW I keep making the analogies, but it's like having seven different cars to drive.. or if you were polyamorous...
Would anybody want seven different trucks, or SUVS?
Nah man, I want a dodge challenger, a 93 Nissan gtr, a Ferrari 430s, a hum-vee, maybe a fast motorcycle...
See what I mean?
I want ALL my strains to be different, I don't need two knockout indicas, but I would like maybe a fruity tasting one, or maybe a skunky-roadkill tasting one, perhaps a sativa or two that can help my bass-playing improv or my writing.. 
Ever smoke a gnarly indica before sex?
welllll you best hope she can handle it, or your night is gonna be eating icecream and watching tv from the couch (hell I've been the guy that smokes and *then* loses interest)
point is, for me anyways, I like to have seven different *tools* in my toolbox. Not seven of the same screwdriver.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 29, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Just out of curiousity how many of you guys actually like the fruity tasting strains? I've noticed a lot of the strains these days are pumping fruity sweet tastes and I'm not really into it. I'd rather have that funky fuel chem taste like your doing a bong hit through the back end of a skunk then berries n cream bullshit.
> Like most people back in the day I got into the blueberry etc but now that fruity shit just doesn't seem to pack that knockout punch.
> Is it just me or anyone else notice this?


Unky skunky fuel funk is preferred by me....

There was a blue berry back in the that was so insanely tangy sweet, I would say it was like roadkill skunk with a hazy blue tang to it... Some of the best shit EVER.. Never seen it since

The dispenceries I have been to seem to have 80% fluff, meaning bud that looks fire but tastes like bullshit.

The 20% that remains is sometimes fire but usually it's just what one would expect from a professional cultivating facility.

Long story short, there is a serious shortage of quality grown marijuana. 

People will argue this, but I know what I have seen over the past 15 years


----------



## Ray black (Sep 29, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I agree.
> I think for me, I really like the variety, I mean I KNOW I keep making the analogies, but it's like having seven different cars to drive.. or if you were polyamorous...
> Would anybody want seven different trucks, or SUVS?
> Nah man, I want a dodge challenger, a 93 Nissan gtr, a Ferrari 430s, a hum-vee, maybe a fast motorcycle...
> ...


I like having a wide selection too man,.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2015)

I love orange/citrus strains. It is a Orange County thing


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I love orange/citrus strains. It is a Orange County thing


never had a really strong orangey strain before.
I've done the agent orange before, and the tangie, both disappointed me.
I REALLY like the madberry (the freebie strain from sannies that they liked so much they made a regular)
a very weird and unique flavor and taste.
Nothing I've ever grown has resembled it.
Sorta like a weird funky fruit smell added to a normal jack herer juicy fruit smell
Killer strain though, i'm glad he made it a regular, although now I don't feel quite so cool for keeping it


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 29, 2015)

on topic... I have five female pineapple hashplants, and they all have crystals and are still veging, one has a distinct pineapple smell to the trichs....
I also have four of the tranquil elephantisers but those are more of a generic indica smell


----------



## joeypotseed (Sep 29, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> on topic... I have five female pineapple hashplants, and they all have crystals and are still veging, one has a distinct pineapple smell to the trichs....
> I also have four of the tranquil elephantisers but those are more of a generic indica smell


Do you do 18/6 or 20/4?
How are the pineapple smells?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 29, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Do you do 18/6 or 20/4?
> How are the pineapple smells?


wellllll I do a 18/6 right now.
BUT I had mites, so I had them outside for a week while I sprayed the bejesus out of them, and the week was enough to put crystals out but not flower, soooo
yea
the pineapple smells just like pineapple, the others are more of a normal/generic smell, but that one is def pineapply


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 29, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> wellllll I do a 18/6 right now.
> BUT I had mites, so I had them outside for a week while I sprayed the bejesus out of them, and the week was enough to put crystals out but not flower, soooo
> yea
> the pineapple smells just like pineapple, the others are more of a normal/generic smell, but that one is def pineapply


Thats the xj13 x 88g13hp rite?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 29, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Thats the xj13 x 88g13hp rite?


yes indeedy


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 29, 2015)

finally got my goji og beans!


----------



## Ray black (Sep 29, 2015)

calicat said:


> JD sorry about wrong strain name example its Dream Temple and not Blueberry Temple. Looked it up at SVOC website. 88g13hp is not known for its yield or pleasant taste. It is known for its raw indica medicinal might and can manhandle outcrosses.





JDGreen said:


> I figured it wasnt the most pleasant tasting, but i heard the dank sinatra was pretty flavorful. Ill check out i.few of those temple crosses, i hate to.say it cuz so manu ppl love it but im totally burnt out on blue dream. Had straight blueberry from my dad for forever, moved to AZ and its everywhere here lol.


AZ loved their blue dream, I'm burnt on it too man


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 29, 2015)

@Al Yamoni 
It kinda ran the full gambit in the sense that I had one really skunky hashplant leaner and then there were the more blueberry tasting but I would say a consistent description for 4/8 of the plants would be a blueberry taste initally that gives way to a funky exhale. Some had more a sandal wood earthy taste than funk but I enjoyed them all


----------



## COGrown (Sep 29, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Anyone got a strain from bodhi with a pretty high yield.i liked the goji but heard alotof low.yielders in there mixed in lol. My gardens getting full of med-low yielders





JDGreen said:


> Thanx. I was skeptical on the the temple cuz i kno very little about ssh and willies wonder...nvr smoked them unfortunately. Im definitely gunna check out the dream lotus for sure. How is the g13hp yield. Cuz i was looking at a cpl of those.


Elphinstone is the best yielding bodhi strain I've grown. The g13hp yields have been lower than the snow lotus or appy hybrid yields. Better sog plants though.

So I have this one Apollo 11 male (and matching female) that is just crazy huge. I'm kind of excited about that.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 29, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> @Al Yamoni
> It kinda ran the full gambit in the sense that I had one really skunky hashplant leaner and then there were the more blueberry tasting but I would say a consistent description for 4/8 of the plants would be a blueberry taste initally that gives way to a funky exhale. Some had more a sandal wood earthy taste than funk but I enjoyed them all


Mmmmm. Sounds great. Thanks brotha.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 29, 2015)

@calicat , was the Blueberry x Temple ever released??


----------



## genuity (Sep 30, 2015)

Time to get these big....
Dragon soul....


----------



## calicat (Sep 30, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> @calicat , was the Blueberry x Temple ever released??


Yes I have seen it at SVOC as Dream Temple. I suppose it would be considered a limited drop. I checked at GLG and I could not see it on their menu but they have other Temple crosses there.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 30, 2015)

calicat said:


> Yes I have seen it at SVOC as Dream Temple. I suppose it would be considered a limited drop. I checked at GLG and I could not see it on their menu but they have other Temple crosses there.


I have a pack from Bodhi that is labeled "Dream Temple" (Blue Dream x Temple). I saw a thread over at the bay testing the dream temple and one that says blueberry x temple as well. Both seem to be different but there is limited info on the blueberry x temple thread. Could they be one and the same or is there a possibility that they are different?

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201361878-bodhis-temple-dreams.html DREAM TEMPLE

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201361817-blueberry-temple.html BLUEBERRY TEMPLE
(from what I read there is no lineage spoken of in this thread..)


----------



## calicat (Sep 30, 2015)

That is confusing Al lol. Could be either possibility you mentioned.

Oh nice you have a pack. Can not wait to read your feedback on that strain. Sending some bountiful dank vibes your way  .


----------



## Ray black (Sep 30, 2015)

Check this out....

This is two separate Blockhead beans that have sprouted a mutated secondary

I saw this on some beans I ran years ago but have no idea what its called..

Anybody know?


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 30, 2015)

Cool. Double plant stem...weird 

Putting in my order tonight. Narrowed it down to ....thanx to @calicat suggested temple cross

Mountain Temple (Temple mother x appy)

Or

Tiger Temple ( chem uzbeki x temple)

Hmmm who will get that final spot?


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 30, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I have a pack from Bodhi that is labeled "Dream Temple" (Blue Dream x Temple). I saw a thread over at the bay testing the dream temple and one that says blueberry x temple as well. Both seem to be different but there is limited info on the blueberry x temple thread. Could they be one and the same or is there a possibility that they are different?
> 
> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201361878-bodhis-temple-dreams.html DREAM TEMPLE
> 
> ...



Prolly have to go straight to B on that one. Could be the blueberry indica cross with temple right? Best of luck on that. I couldnt find it on glg.


----------



## calicat (Sep 30, 2015)

@ Ray common nomenclature is twin taproot or double taproot. I am stumped at the moment for the scientific terminology.

I am sure you know this broski it is a good idea to separate those twins. The stronger one of the two has a tendency to snuff out the staggering one. And at times the staggering one could vary well be the keeper. Plus you might have two females. Or the super rare instance of a male and female. Either way cool shit. Use to see it about oh for me 25% of the time with TGA gear revolving around JTR.

@JD appy has a tendency to squash the flavor profile of haze class strains. Appy's transformational qualities may grant you something wicked but the price is your classic haze taste can get nullified.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 30, 2015)

twins!

reminds me of

I think I seen it on *gasp* greenhouse strain hunters. somewhere in africa they would plant a bunch of seedlings together and let the most vigorous win.


a cool technique


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 30, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> twins!
> 
> reminds me of
> 
> ...


Yeah but in my experience dankest and most vigor are not always 2 synonymous terms for a plant. Some of the most sickly weak plants I have grown that I let finish are some really good smoke. Just my experience.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 30, 2015)

calicat said:


> @ Ray common nomenclature is twin taproot or double taproot. I am stumped at the moment for the scientific terminology.
> 
> I am sure you know this broski it is a good idea to separate those twins. The stronger one of the two has a tendency to snuff out the staggering one. And at times the staggering one could vary well be the keeper. Plus you might have two females. Or the super rare instance of a male and female. Either way cool shit. Use to see it about oh for me 25% of the time with TGA gear revolving around JTR.
> 
> @JD appy has a tendency to squash the flavor profile of haze class strains. Appy's transformational qualities may grant you something wicked but the price is your classic haze taste can get nullified.


Good advice. I was prolly going to go with the tiger temple. Cant find enough on the mountain temple. And my second pack has appy in it.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 30, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah but in my experience dankest and most vigor are not always 2 synonymous terms for a plant. Some of the most sickly weak plants I have grown that I let finish are some really good smoke. Just my experience.


True that no doubt! but the guerilla farming in africa is a whole different ball game than american indo!  or even high quality outdoor.

it's funny because after I posted that I was thinking about exactly what you said(what if those little ones that get out competed would have been super dank?) and thought to myself that it might be a good starting point for a breeding project if you had a large number of seeds to work with and a not so vigorous strain, maybe something heavily inbred. Select for vigor qualities in earlier generations and then in later generations start selecting for potency or terpene profile.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 30, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Prolly have to go straight to B on that one. Could be the blueberry indica cross with temple right? Best of luck on that. I couldnt find it on glg.


Haha yeah, the only reason I posted about it, is that I want it!


----------



## joeypotseed (Sep 30, 2015)

Bought some of these bad girls the other day. I hope the lemon diesel 88g13hp cross is special I've heard the lemon diesel isn't that potent, but It's tasty hopefully the 88g13hp can fix it. I chose bluberry snow as my freebie (blueberry indica dj short x snow lotus) and I feel like this will be better than the blue lotus.

It's been 2 plus years since I've had Goji og and I have not stopped thinking of her. The Heaven Mountain was amazing, but it just wasn't that same fire that I originally had from the Goji.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 30, 2015)

If I separate them then I risk killing one or both ......

What if I keep them together and pull them to separate sides of the pot?


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 30, 2015)

Winner by popular demand was Mountain Temple!. Hopefully we get a heavy temple leaner...7up!


----------



## calicat (Oct 1, 2015)

Ray black said:


> If I separate them then I risk killing one or both ......
> 
> What if I keep them together and pull them to separate sides of the pot?


Yup that is always the risk.

Still the stronger one will kill the weaker one. Competition of resources.


----------



## Ray black (Oct 1, 2015)

calicat said:


> Yup that is always the risk.
> 
> Still the stronger one will kill the weaker one. Competition of resources.


Guess I have never pulled them apart before so I don't know how they are attached or if they are...

Fun little project, I will see what I find and post


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 1, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Check this out....
> 
> This is two separate Blockhead beans that have sprouted a mutated secondary
> 
> ...


They are not connected. There were two embryos in the same seed coat. If u really are interested in the weaker twin, dig them out together and then carefully remove the smaller one and repot. It's resources will get sucked dry by the more vigorous seedling otherwise.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 1, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> They are not connected. There were two embryos in the same seed coat. If u really are interested in the weaker twin, dig them out together and then carefully remove the smaller one and repot. It's resources will get sucked dry by the more vigorous seedling otherwise.



Thats wat i figured. I had this happen too essentiallly and i separatedthem . The smaller one is in pretty good health. U wouldnt kno it didnt have its own seed.


----------



## Ray black (Oct 1, 2015)

Good call, thanks JD


----------



## Ray black (Oct 1, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> They are not connected. There were two embryos in the same seed coat. If u really are interested in the weaker twin, dig them out together and then carefully remove the smaller one and repot. It's resources will get sucked dry by the more vigorous seedling otherwise.


My ass Abe, get back down there..


----------



## Ray black (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you for all the input guys, will post back

Abe, thank you too man


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 1, 2015)

Finally fixed my cobs and got the testers under some real light!


----------



## joeypotseed (Oct 1, 2015)

It's been raining for a week straight now we are about to get 12 inches of rain. My outdoor crops are ruined lol


----------



## genuity (Oct 1, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> It's been raining for a week straight now we are about to get 12 inches of rain. My outdoor crops are ruined lol


I try to like all post,this one sucks though.....that rain is bad.


----------



## joeypotseed (Oct 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> I try to like all post,this one sucks though.....that rain is bad.


Yeah I guess we will see how used to the tropical rains the Jahrubas are... Should be a true test of genetics lol. Just had $700 of tree removal just in case for the storm. I get a little paranoid when I smoke too much, at least getting those trees cut away from the house can help me sleep easier at night. Stay safe East Coasters!! Hopefully nobody's power goes out!


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 1, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Yeah I guess we will see how used to the tropical rains the Jahrubas are... Should be a true test of genetics lol. Just had $700 of tree removal just in case for the storm. I get a little paranoid when I smoke too much, at least getting those trees cut away from the house can help me sleep easier at night. Stay safe East Coasters!! Hopefully nobody's power goes out!




Jah speed Jahrubas. Jah speed.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 1, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> It's been raining for a week straight now we are about to get 12 inches of rain. My outdoor crops are ruined lol


holy shit your not kidding! i have a few lil ones not staked and everything was leaning back! after staking em at midnight in the rain, they were perked up this morning. crazy rain tho...


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 1, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> It's been raining for a week straight now we are about to get 12 inches of rain. My outdoor crops are ruined lol


I'm really hating this rain bro. It really fucked up the GG#4 I had outdoor but luckily its done enough where I can chop it. Well already chopped it earlier so its down but really wasn't expecting this rain at all but oh well nothing you can do when you growing outside illegally lol hope all is well with you bro and be safe hopefully we don't get hit too hard


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 1, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Thats wat i figured. I had this happen too essentiallly and i separatedthem . The smaller one is in pretty good health. U wouldnt kno it didnt have its own seed.


Just had this happen with the ATF x a11g f3 testers. One of my twins I didn't keep but the other I did as it was just as vigorous as its twin it was growing with. Now it looks like it never was a twin at all. Will get some pics up of the Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp in flower and the ATF x a11gf3 and Katsu Bubba Kush x 88g13/hp. Need some fresh base soil and haven't gotten any yet with the car problems I'm having but they need transplanting bad but still look ok.


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Just had this happen with the ATF x a11g f3 testers.... Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp... ATF x a11gf3 and *Katsu Bubba Kush x 88g13/hp*.


Hnnnnnnnngggggggggg *Hnnnnnnnngggggggggggggg* awesome scores.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 2, 2015)

Testers got some compost tea this morning.


I put alfalfa and kelp in the brewer and bubbled it for 24, then I added homemade compost and bubbled for another 24, and finally I added black strap molasses and bubbled for a final 24. About a tablespoon of each of the other ingredients and a little less than a quart of compost.

Two weeks old today!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Oct 2, 2015)

I built my own dry sift box 4 levels and finally got it going today. I have boxes of trim and popcorn buds so will be running plenty through it. Got a few grams out of a quick session so should work great and the quality is fantastic.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 2, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I built my own dry sift box 4 levels and finally got it going today. I have boxes of trim and popcorn buds so will be running plenty through it. Got a few grams out of a quick session so should work great and the quality is fantastic.View attachment 3512739


I want me a screen bad lol. Would def like to hear what you did to build yours as you are def right it makes quality well you gotta have quality products to start with  Looks great bro I love some good hash sprinkle in the joint or on top in the bowl...beef and broccoli lol


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I want me a screen bad lol. Would def like to hear what you did to build yours as you are def right it makes quality well you gotta have quality products to start with  Looks great bro I love some good hash sprinkle in the joint or on top in the bowl...beef and broccoli lol



Hell yeah love sum hash. I would also like to hear how u.put that together.

May i say cake and ice cream ?


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Oct 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I want me a screen bad lol. Would def like to hear what you did to build yours as you are def right it makes quality well you gotta have quality products to start with  Looks great bro I love some good hash sprinkle in the joint or on top in the bowl...beef and broccoli lol


I got 12 inch by 12 inch screens, then bought 8 foot 2x1's cut hem into one foot pieces and screwed them together into a square. One square on each side of the screen little wood glue hold them together. Make four of those and attach them together cabinet hinges and I used a piece of flooring tile for the bottom to collect on. Pretty easy just took an hour or so to put together looks like time well spent.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 3, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I got 12 inch by 12 inch screens, then bought 8 foot 2x1's cut hem into one foot pieces and screwed them together into a square. One square on each side of the screen little wood glue hold them together. Make four of those and attach them together cabinet hinges and I used a piece of flooring tile for the bottom to collect on. Pretty easy just took an hour or so to put together looks like time well spent.


nice dude sounds great I'd love to see some pics. Try to seek out a used orbital shaker and you can removed all the labor, but it might affect the quality.



akhiymjames said:


> I want me a screen bad lol. Would def like to hear what you did to build yours as you are def right it makes quality well you gotta have quality products to start with  Looks great bro I love some good hash sprinkle in the joint or on top in the bowl...beef and broccoli lol


another alternative is to just youtube "static dry sift". very easy 2 screen system/technique to collect 95% + pure headies. I bought my screens from a local printing supply store for ~$60 each. They are 2' x 3'.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2015)

cherry mountain


----------



## ryanme123 (Oct 4, 2015)

What's the freebies at glg atm cheers??


----------



## TenEmies (Oct 4, 2015)

One best but his MSS is not real


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2015)

TenEmies said:


> One best but his MSS is not real


link?


----------



## TenEmies (Oct 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> link?


 Huh?


----------



## TenEmies (Oct 4, 2015)

TenEmies said:


> Huh?


Link to what sorry?


----------



## TenEmies (Oct 4, 2015)

TenEmies said:


> Huh?


What link?


----------



## TenEmies (Oct 4, 2015)

He's great breeder just one cut is not the real mss pheno. Not close can't mistake


----------



## numberfour (Oct 4, 2015)

Little update, excuse the shit picture

Silver Mountain, Skylotus - Top
Sorcerers Apprentice, Sunshine DayDream - Bottom


----------



## greendiamond9 (Oct 4, 2015)

ryanme123 said:


> What's the freebies at glg atm cheers??


Appalachian Hashplant and Silver Lotus


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 4, 2015)

Mmm that cherry mountain looks dankalicious!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2015)

the more i grow it the more i like it. def a nice smoke!


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 4, 2015)

ryanme123 said:


> What's the freebies at glg atm cheers??


BOHHI Currant freebies.

The Bodhi promo is buy two packs and receive a free pack.

Here is the currant list of Freebies.

A/C D/C x A11g F3 (CBD Rich Blessing)

Blueberry snow (blueberry ind x Snowlotus)

Pink Lotus (outdoor freebie) - Pink Panther x Snow Lotus

Pink Panther x 88g13/HP (2015 outdoor blessing)

Good Medicine x 88g13/HP (CBD rich blessing)

Synergy (Pine Queen x Appalachia)

TT NL#6 x Appalachia

RM Nigerian x Afghani F2

Herijuana x Good medicine (CBD rich blessing)

Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow Lotus)

Please give an alternative pick.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 4, 2015)

I finally got pics to work on my phone again! Here's the Apollo tent a few days ago. I'll be cutting the males out in a few more days. In the tent are 4 female Apollo 11g, 2 male Apollo 11g, 4 female snow wookie, 1 female RKU f2, Pura Vida female, and the gsc forum cut.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 4, 2015)

Red eye Jedi f2 done within the week. Total sky walker leaner. Pretty stoked. Pics on the way.


----------



## joeypotseed (Oct 5, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Red eye Jedi f2 done within the week. Total sky walker leaner. Pretty stoked. Pics on the way.


I gotta see this. I made f2's late winter spring and I still haven't gotten to then yet. I hope you keep us updated big time!


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2015)

COGrown said:


> View attachment 3514399
> I finally got pics to work on my phone again! Here's the Apollo tent a few days ago. I'll be cutting the males out in a few more days. In the tent are 4 female Apollo 11g, 2 male Apollo 11g, 4 female snow wookie, 1 female RKU f2, Pura Vida female, and the gsc forum cut.


Now this is a nice picture. ...


----------



## COGrown (Oct 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> Now this is a nice picture. ...


Thanks... All courtesy of buildasoil. No till, and just an occasional topdress of kelp and alfalfa meals. And grokashi. Neem sprays and grokashi/alfalfa based foliar sprays here and there, but never after onset of bud production. I'm digging the no till (or 'not digging') having a cover crop and multiple plants in big (20 gal) containers just feels more right.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 5, 2015)

Anybody know anything about bodhis triad strian. Cant find anything, even the parent strains.

http://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/triad/185


----------



## calicat (Oct 5, 2015)

Triad = NL5xNL1xNL5


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 5, 2015)

calicat said:


> Triad = NL5xNL1xNL5


I'd bet that's some great breeding material.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 5, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I gotta see this. I made f2's late winter spring and I still haven't gotten to then yet. I hope you keep us updated big time!


I'll try to snap a pic tonight. She's in the dead center of the tent and she's hard to get a pic of. Very distinctively shaped nugs. The tops of each nug are almost completely flat.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

2 more ssdd , that short one stinks like berrys! taller one has a Pine...


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 5, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Thanks... All courtesy of buildasoil. No till, and just an occasional topdress of kelp and alfalfa meals. And grokashi. Neem sprays and grokashi/alfalfa based foliar sprays here and there, but never after onset of bud production. I'm digging the no till (or 'not digging') having a cover crop and multiple plants in big (20 gal) containers just feels more right.


I was just looking at buildasoil the other day, I'm real tempted to switch over to that system of growing. It's good to see a fellow RIU member using them.


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 5, 2015)

Goji og,7 weeks from seed.I only had three females.This is my first run with l.e.d. only (760w)got to say I am Impressed with the yield and quality so far.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 5, 2015)

I picked up a pack of these ^ looking nice


----------



## Sask_organic (Oct 5, 2015)

Smoked cbd blessing today. Organically grown. Shimmered with crystals. Very dense nugs. Nice flavour. BEST back pain medicine i have tried to date had to come throw up a review


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 5, 2015)

Glg showed up like xmas up in here lol


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 6, 2015)

SSH x 88G13HP testers loving life. Getting flipped this weekend. Once they're sexed and clones are taken I'll scrap the male seed plants and keep the clones for later. The females will continue through to the finish line to see what keepers I'm left with. I don't like forcing sex but hey, I'm on a schedule


----------



## Scotch089 (Oct 6, 2015)

SSDD that didn't stretch as much as I wanted them to but about 4.5 weeks 12/12, I think


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2015)

Taken cuts of dragons soul,and boom...
 
3 more not in pic,put out some blood also


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> Taken cuts of dragons soul,and boom...
> View attachment 3515628
> 3 more not in pic,put out some blood also


That's too cool!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 6, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Red eye Jedi f2 done within the week. Total sky walker leaner. Pretty stoked. Pics on the way.


Nice


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 6, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> SSDD that didn't stretch as much as I wanted them to but about 4.5 weeks 12/12, I think
> 
> View attachment 3515522 View attachment 3515523 View attachment 3515525


how many times did you top them? wow, they sure didn't stretch for you at all - they look beautiful.


----------



## Scotch089 (Oct 6, 2015)

Just once :] 

The seed stretched significantly more than thw clones, but veg time could be off as well I haven't been writing things down.


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 6, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> Just once :]
> 
> The seed stretched significantly more than thw clones, but veg time could be off as well I haven't been writing things down.


i've got a girl in veg now eight weeks that i hope looks like that when she goes to flower next week - i've topped her once but she had two nodes super tight together so it looks like she will have a bunch of tops for me. (i didn't notice it when i topped her, i thought i was topping her at the second node.) i'll post up a picture here in a bit. please update on your girls' progress - really nice job.

ETA:


----------



## torontoke (Oct 6, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Glg showed up like xmas up in here lol


Wow that's quite the haul.
Looks like your in for a dank dank Xmas


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 6, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 3514990 View attachment 3514990 Goji og,7 weeks from seed.I only had three females.This is my first run with l.e.d. only (760w)got to say I am Impressed with the yield and quality so far.View attachment 3514984View attachment 3514985 View attachment 3514986 View attachment 3514988 View attachment 3514989


Nice haul under the LED's! What dose the Goji smell and taste like for you?


----------



## Scotch089 (Oct 7, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> i've got a girl in veg now eight weeks that i hope looks like that when she goes to flower next week - i've topped her once but she had two nodes super tight together so it looks like she will have a bunch of tops for me. (i didn't notice it when i topped her, i thought i was topping her at the second node.) i'll post up a picture here in a bit. please update on your girls' progress - really nice job.
> 
> ETA:
> View attachment 3515912


That's a healthy lookin lady, this pheno is a bit more indica than yours, they were SHORT when I threw em in flower, more wide than tall. Just not quite as much stretch as I wanted. All the ssdd i have topped and trained have responded very well though.

I had a bean that looked pretty close to that growth you have, unfortunately I lost it. Smoked on it yet?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 7, 2015)

Testers are now self watering growing machines now that the Blumats have finally been installed!

My favorite is #4. Taller, sturdy from the get, and super easy to keep perky. #3 just doesn't want to pray... You can see that they are dwarfing the three in the front (all popped the same day) those 3 are from quite old seed stock but anyways, Bodhi gear rocks!


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 7, 2015)

PerroVerde said:


> Nice haul under the LED's! What dose the Goji smell and taste like for you?


Have yet to smoke her,she reminds me of the holy grail kush (DNA)as far as the nose on her.


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 7, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> That's a healthy lookin lady, this pheno is a bit more indica than yours, they were SHORT when I threw em in flower, more wide than tall. Just not quite as much stretch as I wanted. All the ssdd i have topped and trained have responded very well though.
> 
> I had a bean that looked pretty close to that growth you have, unfortunately I lost it. Smoked on it yet?


not this particular pheno. she's been healthy from sprout and a vigorous grower compared to the other two in there - i have a cutting of her. i'll throw a picture up of her at three weeks in flower next month


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 7, 2015)

Just a notice. Attitude is still doing its buy a pack of bodhi get a 5 pack of Goji. And they restocked on SSDD , clusterfunk, and black triangle and tranquil elephantizer remix maybe some others.

So buy two packs get one of Goji! Nice.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 7, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Just a notice. Attitude is still doing its buy a pack of bodhi get a 5 pack of Goji. And they restocked on SSDD , clusterfunk, and black triangle and* tranquil elephantizer remix* maybe some others.
> 
> So buy two packs get one of Goji! Nice.


If this is the original remix (LOL) anyone with pain or sleep issues should consider giving this a try. Has it been relisted anywhere else? I still have 7 of these beans, found a three year keeper in just four seeds.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 7, 2015)

that dragons blood shit is cool as fuck!


----------



## calicat (Oct 7, 2015)

21 days in photoperiod switch. Pre production run. Counter clockwise : Angel's Luck ; Good Medicine ; Lullabye 101; non Bodhi related strain. Isolated plant is Angel's Luck a pollen cross by future son in law the Jew. Homogeneous expression of Lucky Charms vs homogeneous expression of Angel's Milk. Angel's Milk dominant.


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 7, 2015)

@Al Yamoni I really want to get some blumats someday.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 7, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Testers got some compost tea this morning.
> View attachment 3512552
> 
> I put alfalfa and kelp in the brewer and bubbled it for 24, then I added homemade compost and bubbled for another 24, and finally I added black strap molasses and bubbled for a final 24. About a tablespoon of each of the other ingredients and a little less than a quart of compost.View attachment 3512553
> ...


Hey man, take that nipple off your air pump and run a straight hose to it, it constricts your airflow.4
Just a FYI


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 7, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> @Al Yamoni I really want to get some blumats someday.


Do it, they are super awesome. soon enough I'll show you the roots growing through the mulch!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 7, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Hey man, take that nipple off your air pump and run a straight hose to it, it constricts your airflow.4
> Just a FYI


Thank you, where is this nipple?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 8, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Thank you, where is this nipple?


the one nearest to the air pump, looks sorta like a large shrader valve. Brass I believe?
I can't remember who first mentioned that, I think I read it on the AACT thread, or something... this ole stoner doesn't have the sharpest memory... but that's a good air pump, I think I have the same one, maybe the size up, or newer model, i don't know, but I've beat the hell out of mine


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 8, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> the one nearest to the air pump, looks sorta like a large shrader valve. Brass I believe?
> I can't remember who first mentioned that, I think I read it on the AACT thread, or something... this ole stoner doesn't have the sharpest memory... but that's a good air pump, I think I have the same one, maybe the size up, or newer model, i don't know, but I've beat the hell out of mine


I can't seem to find a nipple.. I found a spot where there might have been one.. It really blasts so maybe it's already gone. I have two of these and two of the bigger models from back in my hydro hay day. They're awesome.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 8, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I can't seem to find a nipple.. I found a spot where there might have been one.. It really blasts so maybe it's already gone. I have two of these and two of the bigger models from back in my hydro hay day. They're awesome.


did you change it after that pic?
it's the first thing screwed into the pump, the absolute first part, right before the first translucent hose you have on it, it's inside diameter is a lot less than the pumps shell, so you can increase the flow (and apparently cool it off a bit) by taking it out. Installing an exterior hose on the shell of the pump.
You also have other couplers in there too that's restrict it, it's not even important other than it could make your pump last a lil longer
It's alright either way though man, i don't mean to nitpick at all, that's not my intention


----------



## Worcester (Oct 8, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Just a notice. Attitude is still doing its buy a pack of bodhi get a 5 pack of Goji. And they restocked on SSDD , clusterfunk, and black triangle and tranquil elephantizer remix maybe some others.
> 
> So buy two packs get one of Goji! Nice.


Thank you for the notice.I finally got my Black Triangle and SSDD that I've been trying to get.The Goji was the cherry on top.I was able to pay with a Visa card.Get'um while you can!!! Thanks again...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 8, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> did you change it after that pic?
> it's the first thing screwed into the pump, the absolute first part, right before the first translucent hose you have on it, it's inside diameter is a lot less than the pumps shell, so you can increase the flow (and apparently cool it off a bit) by taking it out. Installing an exterior hose on the shell of the pump.
> You also have other couplers in there too that's restrict it, it's not even important other than it could make your pump last a lil longer
> It's alright either way though man, i don't mean to nitpick at all, that's not my intention


Ahh, thank you. I'll take a look. I love to tinker and if it'll push harder I'd like to take it there.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 8, 2015)

Worcester said:


> Thank you for the notice.I finally got my Black Triangle and SSDD that I've been trying to get.The Goji was the cherry on top.I was able to pay with a Visa card.Get'um while you can!!! Thanks again...



Hell yeah, shouldhave my SSDD and mountain temple tomorrow. Thinkim about grabbin a pack from the tude just for the free goji.


----------



## MarWan (Oct 8, 2015)

http://www.seedsman.com/en/promotions

they have a promo, spend €100 on Bodhi seeds & get 11 goji og reg seeds free


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 8, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> did you change it after that pic?
> it's the first thing screwed into the pump, the absolute first part, right before the first translucent hose you have on it, it's inside diameter is a lot less than the pumps shell, so you can increase the flow (and apparently cool it off a bit) by taking it out. Installing an exterior hose on the shell of the pump.
> You also have other couplers in there too that's restrict it, it's not even important other than it could make your pump last a lil longer
> It's alright either way though man, i don't mean to nitpick at all, that's not my intention


Found it. I'm surprised that it was reducing the airflow that much. Thanks!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 9, 2015)

We have roots crowding through the holes in the bottom of the pots!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 9, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Found it. I'm surprised that it was reducing the airflow that much. Thanks!View attachment 3517366


No problem man, can't remember who it was that had that tip, don't want to take credit for someone else's tip
Wish I could remember
anyways happy to help


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 9, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Hell yeah, shouldhave my SSDD and mountain temple tomorrow. Thinkim about grabbin a pack from the tude just for the free goji.


I got a mountain temple clone from a local disp, going to run it soon, i'll let you know how it is.
probably will toss it into flower in about 20 days or so.
Personally I like to get different phenos to choose from, but this dispensary Bodhi frequents himself, so I think the clone will be legit, I just prefer to do the choosing of the phenos myself..
But hey, it was an impulse buy, when I picked up the dank zappa seeds, and it was only 12 bucks so why the hell not?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 9, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I got a mountain temple clone from a local disp, going to run it soon, i'll let you know how it is.
> probably will toss it into flower in about 20 days or so.
> Personally I like to get different phenos to choose from, but this dispensary Bodhi frequents himself, so I think the clone will be legit, I just prefer to do the choosing of the phenos myself..
> But hey, it was an impulse buy, when I picked up the dank zappa seeds, and it was only 12 bucks so why the hell not?


$12 hell yes! I looove the temple! Hopefully she keeps the high and adds some funk..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 9, 2015)

Testers are three weeks today and have officially been flipped onto the bloom schedule!


----------



## HeartIandhank (Oct 9, 2015)

I got a variety pack of seeds from a buddy.. one of the packs says "Bodhi SK91" .. Anyone know anything about those?

I grew out a ton of Bodhi this spring.. SSDD, Silver Mountain, White Lotus, one other.. forget what it was.

I have to say.. I had really high hopes.. but there were a whole lot "meh" plants in there.. Very pretty, very resinous, smelled amazing!.. but the highs were almost all just "meh"..

That said.. I found 1 really good Bubba leaning plant in the SSDD pack I liked.. But all the SSDD were just a little mold prone, which I try to avoid. The Silver Mountains had tons of gorgeous nice yielding plants but they were all pretty bland as far as highs go.. Which is pretty surprising with both SSH and Chem in the lineage.. I love the 2 SSH cuts I have/had.. Love my Chem 4 cut.. the Silver Mountain had a perfect blend of the cat pissy SSH and the fruity Chem smell. It was like textbook SSH x Chem.. But i only found one female among 8 that I felt like keeping and even that one is kinda, bleh.

I did cross pollen from 2 of the SM males to my SSH cut though.. hoping I can get that smell and beauty of the SM to blend with the high of my SSH cut.. I have 8 of those seedlings growing now..


Anyway.. I'm gonna plant these SK91's.. if anyone knows about them that would be rad..


----------



## joeypotseed (Oct 9, 2015)

Howdy folks how's it goin? I had some Propane work done to the house so I had to take all of my ladies outside and far away from the house for 2 days and son I tell you what when I was carrying those suckers and I started to notice that it smelled like someone through a lemon and hit me in the face with it. The ones I am talking about are my 5 Lemon Thai x Dragons blood testers. I recommend everyone get anything from Bondi that has his lemon Thai in it. Just thought I had to let you fine gents in on this.


----------



## genuity (Oct 9, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Howdy folks how's it goin? I had some Propane work done to the house so I had to take all of my ladies outside and far away from the house for 2 days and son I tell you what when I was carrying those suckers and I started to notice that it smelled like someone through a lemon and hit me in the face with it. The ones I am talking about are my 5 Lemon Thai x Dragons blood testers. I recommend everyone get anything from Bondi that has his lemon Thai in it. Just thought I had to let you fine gents in on this.


Have you taken any cuts from them yet?

Sounds nice.


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 9, 2015)

HeartIandhank said:


> I got a variety pack of seeds from a buddy.. one of the packs says "Bodhi SK91" .. Anyone know anything about those?
> 
> I grew out a ton of Bodhi this spring.. SSDD, Silver Mountain, White Lotus, one other.. forget what it was.
> 
> ...


 I don't know about SK91, but Bodhi had a SR71 purple kush. I have not seen it around for a while but that would be my guess.


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 9, 2015)

you got some serious dank. skunk 91 = chem 91 skunk va x RKS (road kill skunk).


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 9, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I got a mountain temple clone from a local disp, going to run it soon, i'll let you know how it is.
> probably will toss it into flower in about 20 days or so.
> Personally I like to get different phenos to choose from, but this dispensary Bodhi frequents himself, so I think the clone will be legit, I just prefer to do the choosing of the phenos myself..
> But hey, it was an impulse buy, when I picked up the dank zappa seeds, and it was only 12 bucks so why the hell not?





Al Yamoni said:


> $12 hell yes! I looove the temple! Hopefully she keeps the high and adds some funk..



Awsum. Keep me posted man.


And hopin for a temple leaner. Wouldn't be sad to add alittle fuel to that.


----------



## joeypotseed (Oct 10, 2015)

rollinfunk said:


> you got some serious dank. skunk 91 = chem 91 skunk va x RKS (road kill skunk).


Never heard of this strain before from bodhi I wish I had though I bet it's a beaut.


genuity said:


> Have you taken any cuts from them yet?
> 
> Sounds nice.


Nahhhh I never take cuts anymore nowadays. I just polinate every plant and keep the beans from the one I consider the keeper and add those to my bean collection. I have way to many strains in my collection to pop so cloning is out of the question for me.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 10, 2015)

Man I really wish b would drop these rad new crosses somewhere more accessible. Great Lakes is a pain in my ass!


----------



## joeypotseed (Oct 10, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Man I really wish b would drop these rad new crosses somewhere more accessible. Great Lakes is a pain in my ass!


Great lakes should be great if you live in the states. I've used them 3x now without having to send in my I'D and they always have lots of freebies and strains that nobody else has!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 10, 2015)

im gonna try em n see whats good n a week or so. hope they ship to mass...


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Oct 10, 2015)

My buddies Sky Lotus, he says it smells like lemon pinesol and it yielded 26 grams out of a 2 liter hempy! 
I also couldn't resist and picked up a pack of RKU(Road Kill Unicorn) over on the 'Bay.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 10, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Great lakes should be great if you live in the states. I've used them 3x now without having to send in my I'D and they always have lots of freebies and strains that nobody else has!



Just got my GLG order. With the blueberry ssnow freebie and a surprise freebie of six Zero dark 30 LBL.

8 days total, from me sending my money order. across the country.


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 10, 2015)

GLG is my go to source for Bodhi, I just started soaking a couple Space Cake seeds that were from a GLG order. I find them easy to deal with and like their buy 2 get 1 deals. 

In other news I had a Mace Genetics GDP x Goji OG freebie from NGR break the soil today. Anyone grow some of those out yet?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 10, 2015)

Just working out some kinks I'm having with glg. I'm sure things will be fine.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 10, 2015)

Im already planning my next buy,mayb tha wish mountain, but i may go to breeders boutique, not sure yet

Looking for sumthing to bring me sum cherry pie memories


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 11, 2015)

So how do you guys register with GLG online when you don't have a med ID? Do you just put in some bullshit numbers? I was told via email that I needed to register online before they would accept any orders. But didn't know how to go about getting around the need to put in the ID number.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 11, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> So how do you guys register with GLG online when you don't have a med ID? Do you just put in some bullshit numbers? I was told via email that I needed to register online before they would accept any orders. But didn't know how to go about getting around the need to put in the ID number.



I believe u.can email dragboat. Give him about a week but he will fix u up im sure. I belive he just wants proof that ur over 18.


----------



## joeypotseed (Oct 11, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> So how do you guys register with GLG online when you don't have a med ID? Do you just put in some bullshit numbers? I was told via email that I needed to register online before they would accept any orders. But didn't know how to go about getting around the need to put in the ID number.


I just put 0 as my number and that was it. Much more simple than I was planning on it being.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> So how do you guys register with GLG online when you don't have a med ID? Do you just put in some bullshit numbers? I was told via email that I needed to register online before they would accept any orders. But didn't know how to go about getting around the need to put in the ID number.


Yea just make sure you confirm your old enough and your good. No need to worry about all that fareal very easy just prove your age and that's it.

Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp 3-4 weeks in only female of 2 beans to sprout from 5



Smells very sweet piney orange/grapefruit like crazy smell. Cant wait to see what she finishes up like


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

Hashplant 3 keeper. Very chemmy gas hashplant incense smell super loud!! Finally got her to clone too yay!!! Old water cup clone all the rooted this time. Don't know what or why it didn't work other time but wasn't getting anything to root so had to be a temp issue or some kind of issue for sure


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 11, 2015)

@akhiymjames first post, second photo - really nice shot, it shows off the plant very nicely, especially the sugar


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> @akhiymjames first post, second photo - really nice shot, it shows off the plant very nicely, especially the sugar


I think this is gonna be a great one the smell is amazing and its putting out really well at the early stage so I think it will be one to keep around. Looks like the quality is there too just like my Hashplant 3 keeper so Bodhi def has a great stud in the 88g13/hp. I expect the Kastu Bubba to be the same with that stud


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 11, 2015)

Sunshine daydream coming down tonight. And the fuzz 5 weeks from flip. Let's see if the fuzz will run stable now that I'm back on the bottle. Organics just weren't working and this flowering clone is the nicest looking plant I've run since I started growing organically.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 11, 2015)

Welp, my first purchase on GLG was an accident. I was just looking to check payment options with a "mock order". Guess I'll be growing some chem91 BX from ISP. LOL.

Y'all been sending cash or MO?


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 11, 2015)

@Steelheader3430 your SSDD looks great. i'm just curious, how long did you run her for? the fuzz is something that has been in and out of my cart - she looks pretty.


----------



## Spirallight (Oct 11, 2015)

Yielded 3-4oz off each mothers milk from seed in 5 gal pots soil mixture. At least 45 days of veg. Was going to scrap the strain due to herm issues, but I will keep her around for the yield and quality. Found one pheno that seemed more stable than the rest.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 11, 2015)

@Undercover tomorrow makes 10 weeks from the flip. It's done about 1 week faster from clone vs seed. Not sure why. This is a clone of some f2's a friend gave me. Super stable and very uniform. This isn't even the keeper. The keeper has more bud to leaf ratio. 
The fuzz Hermed out on me just nanners late in flower. I had some light leaks and poorly balanced soil though. That's why I'll give her another shot.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 11, 2015)

Here's a random ssdd bud after about 3 months cure. Completely erases my sisters fibromyalgia pain. Low yielding strain. I've got a mom I put into flower that should give me some good weight. I hope.


----------



## Ray black (Oct 11, 2015)

I tried seperating the double sprouts that I had going and killed a couple..

I am no surgeon that's for sure

My skylotus' are starting to get frosty, will post pic soon


----------



## eazye252 (Oct 12, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Welp, my first purchase on GLG was an accident. I was just looking to check payment options with a "mock order". Guess I'll be growing some chem91 BX from ISP. LOL.
> 
> Y'all been sending cash or MO?


I sent cash. I sent the money on a Thursday. My order came that next Wednesday.


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Oct 12, 2015)

Wondering if anyone else is growing the blockheads. I have two ladies that will be finishing soon, one green, one purple pheno. the purple is beautiful, large buds, very frosty, and extremely resinous and getting more color by the day. The breeders description states that it smells of lack currants and grapes. Really dont know what the hell a black currant smells like, but this is the only thing I don't like about the plant as it actually smells like gear oil and burned rubber, the green pheno has more of an incense like scent. Hopefully some grape smells will come out with the cure. Anyone have a similar experience with this stain?


----------



## haulinbass (Oct 12, 2015)

Id love me some gear oil smelling dank.

Sooo bros grimm is coming back?
"mr soul is back! bringing brothers grimm back into action. 
he will be restarting all his projects with renewed vigor..... so all the c99, genius, princess, a11, a13 gems will be rereleased. perfect timing to loose my a11g dude. 
im going to retire all my grimm work and let the master take over." - From Bodhi


----------



## gabechihua (Oct 12, 2015)

haulinbass said:


> Id love me some gear oil smelling dank.
> 
> Sooo bros grimm is coming back?
> "mr soul is back! bringing brothers grimm back into action.
> ...


Wow, this is really big news. Those beans are going to be flying off the shelves for real, can't wait.


----------



## Ray black (Oct 12, 2015)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Wondering if anyone else is growing the blockheads. I have two ladies that will be finishing soon, one green, one purple pheno. the purple is beautiful, large buds, very frosty, and extremely resinous and getting more color by the day. The breeders description states that it smells of lack currants and grapes. Really dont know what the hell a black currant smells like, but this is the only thing I don't like about the plant as it actually smells like gear oil and burned rubber, the green pheno has more of an incense like scent. Hopefully some grape smells will come out with the cure. Anyone have a similar experience with this stain?


Yeah bro, I got a few seedlings that are at about three weeks right now.

Current Bodhi genes in me room:

Skylotus - got a few different phenos - one is super fuely dank

Dream Beaver - three weeks along from seed

Blockhead BX - three weeks along from seed

I am due for a photo shoot and should be posting more up soon..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 12, 2015)

So I picked up a love dawg clone from KindPeoples in Santa Cruz. Sweet jeebus. Beastly harlot of a plant. At 8 weeks she looks to have another 10-14 days left but she's easily gonna give up 6-7 zips of daaaaank.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 12, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Yeah bro, I got a few seedlings that are at about three weeks right now.
> 
> Current Bodhi genes in me room:
> 
> ...


Damn. I wanted that dream beaver but. It sold out.

So im running
Jabbas stash
Sunshine daydream
Mountain Temple
Blueberry Snow.

And a og that smells like gym socks.
Cant wait to see that skylotus though.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 12, 2015)

haulinbass said:


> Id love me some gear oil smelling dank.
> 
> Sooo bros grimm is coming back?
> "mr soul is back! bringing brothers grimm back into action.
> ...


You made my day.


----------



## Ray black (Oct 12, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Damn. I wanted that dream beaver but. It sold out.
> 
> So im running
> Jabbas stash
> ...


Nice run man, I almost picked up jabbas stash.. That's the bubba cross right??

I will be curious to see how she does for you for sure.

Gonna stop putting it off and get these photos done and update within the next day here. There has been a lot of growth in my garden to report


----------



## eazye252 (Oct 13, 2015)

Just placed my 2nd order of Bodhi seeds. Now I hope these Golden Triangle arrive safe and sound. I have only seen them in One place. Now that I bought 2 they are out of stock. From the pics I have seen they should be great. My previous order was for SSDD and heaven mountain. Got some blue lotus ass freebies.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 13, 2015)

awwww sheit time to start saving


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 13, 2015)

Dank Zappa... Will have some LA Affie x Dragon Blood F3 pics up soooon...


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 13, 2015)

eazye252 said:


> Just placed my 2nd order of Bodhi seeds. Now I hope these Golden Triangle arrive safe and sound. I have only seen them in One place. ...Got some blue lotus ass freebies.


Golden Triangle and Blue Lotus.. those are two that I would love to run. Those should be a lot of fun.

Wish you the best of luck with those. That Golden Triangle looks to be a sure winner.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 13, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Nice run man, I almost picked up jabbas stash.. That's the bubba cross right??
> 
> I will be curious to see how she does for you for sure.
> 
> Gonna stop putting it off and get these photos done and update within the next day here. There has been a lot of growth in my garden to report



The jabbas is the bubba cross. There was some really.great coffee chocolate berry bubba kush.that i used to run into about 5-7 years ago. When i read the description and saw some reports on breedbay, i was sold for an oldtime favorite. But the skylotus was right there. Wen I got those. And then i couldnt pass up the SSDD and of course i saw myself faced with some low yielders so skylotus will just have to wait.


----------



## Ray black (Oct 13, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> The jabbas is the bubba cross. There was some really.great coffee chocolate berry bubba kush.that i used to run into about 5-7 years ago. When i read the description and saw some reports on breedbay, i was sold for an oldtime favorite. But the skylotus was right there. Wen I got those. And then i couldnt pass up the SSDD and of course i saw myself faced with some low yielders so skylotus will just have to wait.


Yeah that's why I like bubba so much, classic coffee earthy kush (with a hint of sweet)
Yum!

Skylotus has given me two very different and distinct phenos.. Both reak something fierce but one is faster and healthier looking.


----------



## eazye252 (Oct 13, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> Golden Triangle and Blue Lotus.. those are two that I would love to run. Those should be a lot of fun.
> 
> Wish you the best of luck with those. That Golden Triangle looks to be a sure winner.


Its Blueberry snow (Blueberry Ind x Snow Lotus) and not Blue lotus. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Ray black (Oct 13, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Dank Zappa... Will have some LA Affie x Dragon Blood F3 pics up soooon...View attachment 3520386


Did you feed them within a couple hours before taking this photo?

Just wondering, the fans are doing the nutrient boogie (pointing the fins on the fans up)

Looks chunk bro


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 13, 2015)

eazye252 said:


> Its Blueberry snow (Blueberry Ind x Snow Lotus) and not Blue lotus. Sorry for any confusion.


Got me some of that blueberry snow. Popped four and there going strong. 
Blueberry snow 4/4
Mountain temple 4/4
SSDD 3-4/6 :/. not sure wat happened mayb a temperature issue. But they were un tge same place as the others so mayb bad luck.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 13, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Dank Zappa... Will have some LA Affie x Dragon Blood F3 pics up soooon...View attachment 3520386


wow it amazes me how much my dank zappa looked like yours. Almost exact!


except it looks like you have your yields dialed in better than I. 

What kind of aromas you getting from her? Mine is very sweet smelling but I've read reports elsewhere about different aromas.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 13, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Did you feed them within a couple hours before taking this photo?
> 
> Just wondering, the fans are doing the nutrient boogie (pointing the fins on the fans up)
> 
> Looks chunk bro


I am a bit of a ROLS freak so that is nothing but a well built soil and water all the way  Most of my girls are always praying fans pointing to the sky...


D_Urbmon said:


> wow it amazes me how much my dank zappa looked like yours. Almost exact!
> 
> 
> except it looks like you have your yields dialed in better than I.
> ...


These are not the first girls I pulled a little clone a while ago, in flower it is like cotton candy and bubble gum, once dry it is hard to describe, sweet and chemical is all I can say for now. Flavor is insane. Lifetime keeper for sure some other girls are going to have to make way... DANK

Even hardened heads put the joint down half way looooooool


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 13, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am a bit of a ROLS freak so that is nothing but a well built soil and water all the way  Most of my girls are always praying fans pointing to the sky...
> 
> These are not the first girls I pulled a little clone a while ago, in flower it is like cotton candy and bubble gum, once dry it is hard to describe, sweet and chemical is all I can say for now. Flavor is insane. Lifetime keeper for sure some other girls are going to have to make way... DANK
> 
> Even hardened heads put the joint down half way looooooool


It definitely deserves the word dank in the name that's for sure. 

Does it give you insane munchies? I know it does for me. Prob one of the worst/best strains for that depending on if you need to eat more or less.


----------



## twistedinfinity (Oct 13, 2015)

Hamish - Thanks for the description of Dank Zappa!

I have 3 different phenos from seed hanging right now that are getting closer to being dry... I was heavily impressed by 2 of them in flower.. the other one well just didn't get the best corner of the room and got overtaken by other plants.. the next run will tell!

All very dank.. kind of fruity.. dark.. a lot going on. 

This run was wild.. I ended up with way too many females from my popped seeds than expected and didn't flower soon enough haha...

23 females all Bodhi seeds except a freebie from Motarebel which yielded 2 females - Harlequin BX x LongBottomLeaf - Both seemingly very nice plants so far.

So from Bodhi I have multiple phenos of almost all - almost ready to be trimmed:

SSDD
Nibiru
Dank Zappa
Goji
Tranquil Elephantizer Remix V2
Stardawg x Goji f3
Strange Love

Boooooyah

Thanks Bodhi and everyone!

Oh also have outside almost done:

Mothers Milk
Golden Triangle
Dream Beaver
Road Kill Unicorn


----------



## mendokush (Oct 13, 2015)

@twistedinfinity in for pic of Stardawg x Goji f3... that one really grabs my attention


----------



## ol'StaggerLee23 (Oct 13, 2015)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Wondering if anyone else is growing the blockheads. I have two ladies that will be finishing soon, one green, one purple pheno. the purple is beautiful, large buds, very frosty, and extremely resinous and getting more color by the day. The breeders description states that it smells of lack currants and grapes. Really dont know what the hell a black currant smells like, but this is the only thing I don't like about the plant as it actually smells like gear oil and burned rubber, the green pheno has more of an incense like scent. Hopefully some grape smells will come out with the cure. Anyone have a similar experience with this stain?


Yo. Sorry if this is useless info since I haven't grown bods blockhead, but I grew beanhoarders sensi star x blockhead (spice of life seed stock same as Bodhi's I think) and they definitely had they same diesel/burnt rubber skunk you mentioned. They had great color as well and with a cure mine did have a underling grape/lavender under the sour funk notes. Blockhead has blueberry in it so I think the berry purple flavor should should come through


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 13, 2015)

eazye252 said:


> Its Blueberry snow (Blueberry Ind x Snow Lotus) and not Blue lotus. Sorry for any confusion.


I'd do just about anything for a pack of that Blueberry Temple (DJ Short Blueberry × Temple)

I have a pack of Bodhi's Blackberry Lotus that I really wanna get to. Running a few of his A11g f3, an old cut of mine that I treasure.. right now.


----------



## eazye252 (Oct 13, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> I'd do just about anything for a pack of that Blueberry Temple (DJ Short Blueberry × Temple)
> 
> I have a pack of Bodhi's Blackberry Lotus that I really wanna get to. Running a few of his A11g f3, an old cut of mine that I treasure.. right now.


 I got into collecting to late. I really want Watermelon Hash Plant.


----------



## Ray black (Oct 13, 2015)

eazye252 said:


> I got into collecting to late. I really want Watermelon Hash Plant.


Never too late


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 14, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> It definitely deserves the word dank in the name that's for sure.
> 
> Does it give you insane munchies? I know it does for me. Prob one of the worst/best strains for that depending on if you need to eat more or less.


Not munchies but dry mouth of note. I mean impossible cotton mouth. Kinda glues your tongue to your teeth. Only thing that works is a bit of lemon juice in soda water funny enough.

I still have eight beans of it, can't wait to see what the rest hold but I will, this pheno is greeeaaaaat.


----------



## eazye252 (Oct 14, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Never too late


It is unless u know something I dont. Cause I don't think its coming back.


Ray black said:


> Never too late


I hope there are some nice F2s out there. I'm sure those would be great too.


----------



## Ray black (Oct 14, 2015)

eazye252 said:


> It is unless u know something I dont. Cause I don't think its coming back.
> 
> I hope there are some nice F2s out there. I'm sure those would be great too.


It's never too late to "get into collecting"

There is always something amazing just around the corner


----------



## eazye252 (Oct 14, 2015)

Ray black said:


> It's never too late to "get into collecting"
> 
> There is always something amazing just around the corner


Believe me I know. I just meant to catch those. I will be making up for it with other beans.


----------



## kingpyro (Oct 14, 2015)

Looking for another round of recommendations (Bodhi or otherwise). I have a need for a strain that is (in order of importance) 1) Heavy yielding 2) Loud 3) Easy trim

Thank you


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 14, 2015)

Does anybody remember what the difference between Apollo 11 F4 Select and open was? The select is Bodhi's selection of phenos so there'll be less variation, but the open he just kind of let things go so there'll be more variation? Was that it?


----------



## kingpyro (Oct 14, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Does anybody remember what the difference between Apollo 11 F4 Select and open was? The select is Bodhi's selection of phenos so there'll be less variation, but the open he just kind of let things go so there'll be more variation? Was that it?


Sounds correct from what I remember. The select had selection for desired traits


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 14, 2015)

kingpyro said:


> Sounds correct from what I remember. The select had selection for desired traits


Im trying the.mountain temple for exactly this.

Anyone.know a link to a buddhas Hand report.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 14, 2015)

eazye252 said:


> I got into collecting to late. I really want Watermelon Hash Plant.


friend of mine had really bad luck running that one indoor.. pretty sure that one is more meant to be an outdoor strain anyway.


I wanna run some Bodhi soon.. not sure what to pick tho.

right off the top of my head I know I have these..
kryptonite.. pagoda.. blackberry lotus.. nibiru... a13 gorilla arm x a11g... mothers milk... snowqueen... buddahs hand.. black triangle.. fantasy island... larry lotus....a11gf3.. a11gf4

still have never tried or picked up Goji.. lmao.. I want the Clusterfunk!

I also made a cross... Fantasy Island x Black and Blue [Dannyboy Black Cherry Pheno x DJ Short Blueberry] would love to backcross back to the Fantasy Island.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 15, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> friend of mine had really bad luck running that one indoor.. pretty sure that one is more meant to be an outdoor strain anyway.
> 
> 
> I wanna run some Bodhi soon.. not sure what to pick tho.
> ...


I got a pack of pagota 13 coming guess that one is rare?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 15, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> I got a pack of pagota 13 coming guess that one is rare?


Nice! I want that one.

Not sure where to draw the line tho with too many A11 and A13 clones/seeds/crosses.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 15, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> Nice! I want that one.
> 
> Not sure where to draw the line tho with too many A11 and A13 clones/seeds/crosses.


Lol i know that feeling


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 15, 2015)

So is White Lotus (The White x Snow Lotus) discontinued?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Oct 15, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> So is White Lotus (The White x Snow Lotus) discontinued?


Bodhi hasn't mentioned it.... 

I don't think he's done a recent snow lotus pollination though.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 15, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> Bodhi hasn't mentioned it....
> 
> I don't think he's done a recent snow lotus pollination though.


I heard he lost the g13hp and the appy males. Is he using the a11 for a male now?


----------



## calicat (Oct 16, 2015)

I don't believe he lost his f1 male for 88g13hp. He did reuse it after sort of ditching the f3 male. Appy male is lost but he is playing with the Wookie. A11 he will step back because Mr. Soul is coming back.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 16, 2015)

What was the wookie. Gsc x kromes white?


----------



## Ray black (Oct 16, 2015)

twistedinfinity said:


> Hamish - Thanks for the description of Dank Zappa!
> 
> I have 3 different phenos from seed hanging right now that are getting closer to being dry... I was heavily impressed by 2 of them in flower.. the other one well just didn't get the best corner of the room and got overtaken by other plants.. the next run will tell!
> 
> ...



Dream Beaver pics?


----------



## calicat (Oct 16, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> What was the wookie. Gsc x kromes white?


Big Buddy's Lavender cut vs Appalachia.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 16, 2015)

calicat said:


> Big Buddy's Lavender cut vs Appalachia.



Wow not really what I expected. But then again gsc isnt the most forgiving strain and may not b the best male. 

Ne way. Is that big buddys lavender anything like somas lavender. Cuz i really didnt like that unfortunately.


----------



## calicat (Oct 16, 2015)

Could not tell you. If you totally believe Soma created that strain in the first place then it could be a stellar phenotype from his line. People that ran the Wookie have said the terpene profile is off the charts with an adequate yield performance.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 16, 2015)

calicat said:


> Could not tell you. If you totally believe Soma created that strain in the first place then it could be a stellar phenotype from his line. People that ran the Wookie have said the terpene profile is off the charts with an adequate yield performance.




Awsum, personally idk if i.believe nething about soma after the bad things ive heard. They totally out way the good. 

Bodhi, i trust, imean hes got the equivalent of a cult following of amazing growers collecting his work. So i assume its prolly a good male. 

Great news on Mr. Souls return. Only more good crosses to come.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Oct 16, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I heard he lost the g13hp and the appy males. Is he using the a11 for a male now?


88g13/Hp (hp pheno) male is still around, 88g13/hp (deadly g pheno) male was shelved for being too dominate 
Appy- gone
Snow lotus- still around 
A11g- work will be retired since Soul from bros Grimm is back. 
Instant Karma- male was lost

New males for the next round of testing are Wookie and Kashmir.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 16, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Wow not really what I expected. But then again gsc isnt the most forgiving strain and may not b the best male.
> 
> Ne way. Is that big buddys lavender anything like somas lavender. Cuz i really didnt like that unfortunately.


With Soma gear you need to have got it 2003 or before it all kinda went downhill from there. The Lavender was pretty epic so was his NYCD, seen enough grows of them lately to know the guy isn't on top form and hasn't been for a long time. Pity though that original NYCD was absolutely TITS.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 16, 2015)

I hope Soma's shit hasn't all gone downhill.. I have around 30 of his Buddhas Sister in the vault.. Anyways, anyone ever ran Tree of Life from Bodhi? I'm soo close to pulling the trigger, just wanted to ask around beforehand.

ETA: The lineage is Jack Herer x Temple


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 16, 2015)

Yea I have heard the same about Soma's gear that it just isn't the same just like DJ Short. Sucks cus I've wanted gear from both but for the prices its no way I will when the gear isn't getting great reviews. SinCity did use a Buddhas Sister male to start their cherry line don't know when they got the gear but there may be some good hope for you Al. Always wanted the NYCD from him as there isn't too many good Diesels in seed form.

I feel lucky to have some ATF x a11f3 going since it wont be no more of that or any other work with it. Bodhi man has mad respect for people's work and will not step on any toes which is one of the many reasons why people love to grow his gear. The Wookie work is for straight terps as was pointed out already the reports of it being insane. Whatever Bodhi works with it will be fire but I really love the 88g13/hp hashplant dad. Cant wait to see how these Katsu Bubba crossed to him does. I really want one of the landrace hybrid crosses waiting for it to drop


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Oct 16, 2015)

Taking down the outdoor plants before the impending freeze this weekend. Two down three more to go. Mothers milk keeper and my white lotus keeper


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 16, 2015)

Is the Wookie #7 x 88 G-13 HashPlant the only Wookie cross available right now? Any place to get just straight Wookie? From what I have read so far its a powerhouse of terps. I am interested for sure.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 16, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Is the Wookie #7 x 88 G-13 HashPlant the only Wookie cross available right now? Any place to get just straight Wookie? From what I have read so far its a powerhouse of terps. I am interested for sure.


I doubt it, if there is it is limited. Doesn't seem like bodhi releases packs of his male strains


----------



## elkamino (Oct 16, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Taking down the outdoor plants before the impending freeze this weekend. Two down three more to go. Mothers milk keeperView attachment 3522621View attachment 3522623 and my white lotus keeperView attachment 3522625


Congrats on the outdoor harvest! 

I been in Alaska 3 years now and love it but sure do miss growing (photo) plants under the sun. Just doesn't work here as we lose 5+ minutes of daylight every day, all autumn long. We have midnight sun (20+ hrs) in the summer but it fades FAST, and makes it nearly impossible to finish a plant outside...

Anyone know if Bodhi's ever bred a 7-week strain? Or what his fastest-to-finish gear is? It'd be the only OD option up here.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 17, 2015)

Lil piece of sunshine daydream x lucky charms. Chemmy earthy butter.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 17, 2015)

Finally wet my Stardawg Guava x 88 g13/hp and PK Suge, x 88 g13/hp beans. 


I also just had my first puff in a couple/few weeks. A dab of some Dank Zappa full melt dry sift that's been curing for close to 2 months.  


feels fucking great after some downtime both gardening and puffing.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 17, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Congrats on the outdoor harvest!
> 
> I been in Alaska 3 years now and love it but sure do miss growing (photo) plants under the sun. Just doesn't work here as we lose 5+ minutes of daylight every day, all autumn long. We have midnight sun (20+ hrs) in the summer but it fades FAST, and makes it nearly impossible to finish a plant outside...
> 
> Anyone know if Bodhi's ever bred a 7-week strain? Or what his fastest-to-finish gear is? It'd be the only OD option up here.


Light dep bro hope to have mine under the alaskan  next season


----------



## elkamino (Oct 17, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Light dep bro hope to have mine under the alaskan  next season


Yeah good call with light dep, but I'm a solo grower and not around regularly enough to be consistent enough to pull it off. So still hoping for insight into Bodhi's faster finishing strains, if there are any!


----------



## kingpyro (Oct 17, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Yeah good call with light dep, but I'm a solo grower and not around regularly enough to be consistent enough to pull it off. So still hoping for insight into Bodhi's faster finishing strains, if there are any!


I think the a11 series is supposed to be 7 weeks.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 17, 2015)

I see some wookie hashplant in my future...


----------



## COGrown (Oct 17, 2015)

I like the snow lotus male best. I enjoy the other males, but the lotus really let's the qualities of the females shine through, which make them a bit more collectible to me. 
The a11g is certainly fast, 7-8 weeks for sure, based off how my ladies are developing. Did find a couple male bits in the buds of one girl, but not a lot, and she isn't one of the better gals. Mostly pineapple smells. 
Snow wookies are sturdy beasts indeed. Slower but bulkier than the Apollo.
Excitement abounds.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 17, 2015)

calicat said:


> Could not tell you. If you totally believe Soma created that strain in the first place then it could be a stellar phenotype from his line. People that ran the Wookie have said the terpene profile is off the charts with an adequate yield performance.


oh i am sure you knoe the "lavy" as it was called by my homies in mendo . 
NOT a soma strain . lavender is sometimes called the mom of erkel cut ....
i love that strain . stoney with lots of funky terps


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 17, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Yeah good call with light dep, but I'm a solo grower and not around regularly enough to be consistent enough to pull it off. So still hoping for insight into Bodhi's faster finishing strains, if there are any!


Apollo 11 are fast had some phenos finish in 7flat.

The light dep setups can be hooked up to auto timer just fyi


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 17, 2015)

2/6 male for the SSH x 88G13HP testers. I hope that is a good sign of plentiful females and not just some early dudes trying to crash my party..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 17, 2015)

Just finished sexing all the LA Affie x Dragon Blood F3 will update the breedbay thread after I put them in the flower tent, things are a tad criwded in veg lol... 5/7 girls going to have my hands full muahahahahahaha


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I have heard the same about Soma's gear that it just isn't the same just like DJ Short. Sucks cus I've wanted gear from both but for the prices its no way I will when the gear isn't getting great reviews. SinCity did use a Buddhas Sister male to start their cherry line don't know when they got the gear but there may be some good hope for you Al. Always wanted the NYCD from him as there isn't too many good Diesels in seed form.
> 
> I feel lucky to have some ATF x a11f3 going since it wont be no more of that or any other work with it. Bodhi man has mad respect for people's work and will not step on any toes which is one of the many reasons why people love to grow his gear. The Wookie work is for straight terps as was pointed out already the reports of it being insane. Whatever Bodhi works with it will be fire but I really love the 88g13/hp hashplant dad. Cant wait to see how these Katsu Bubba crossed to him does. I really want one of the landrace hybrid crosses waiting for it to drop


Chiesel from Big Buddha is also a fabulous cross using SOMA gear, but I think they got the same mind blowing NYCD I did because the Chiesel truly is brutal. Can't wait to run their Buddha Tahoe, rumoured to be a cut stolen from CC somehow and made stable lmfao...


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 17, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Apollo 11 are fast had some phenos finish in 7flat.
> 
> The light dep setups can be hooked up to auto timer just fyi


not all are tho.. my keeper a11g finishes at exactly 10 weeks.

the bodhi strain template says 8-9 weeks.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 17, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Chiesel from Big Buddha is also a fabulous cross using SOMA gear, but I think they got the same mind blowing NYCD I did because the Chiesel truly is brutal. Can't wait to run their Buddha Tahoe, rumoured to be a cut stolen from CC somehow and made stable lmfao...


Always wondered about big Buddha. I've been looking for nice cheese seeds forever and his name seems to come up often. If you recommend them mad hamish im gonna grab a few packs.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 18, 2015)

Joedank said:


> oh i am sure you knoe the "lavy" as it was called by my homies in mendo .
> NOT a soma strain . lavender is sometimes called the mom of erkel cut ....
> i love that strain . stoney with lots of funky terps


Truth.
But i think the Big Buddy Lav cut that b uses was found searching through a large amount of Soma's original Lavendar beans. There's definitely more info up on breedbay.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 18, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Always wondered about big Buddha. I've been looking for nice cheese seeds forever and his name seems to come up often. If you recommend them mad hamish im gonna grab a few packs.


Man, the way the Californians are over OG, this is Cape Town and Cheese. You name it it is here, Exodus, Blues/Livers, and all the seed companies represented, we have super cheese, blue cheese, space cheese you fucking name it this place is cheese crazy. Each pack of Big Buddha Cheese DELIVERS. ALL the cheeses smell great that seems to be one very dominant trait. But most if them are pretty b-grade, whereas the Big Buddha gear is unreal. You can recognize the smell a block away. So much so that 'Big Buddha cheese is a household name and trust me we can all recognize a bud of it a mile away. You still taste it an hour later if you are not a cigarette smoker. One of if not the best from seed strwins out there for sure.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 18, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Man, the way the Californians are over OG, this is Cape Town and Cheese. You name it it is here, Exodus, Blues/Livers, and all the seed companies represented, we have super cheese, blue cheese, space cheese you fucking name it this place is cheese crazy. Each pack of Big Buddha Cheese DELIVERS. ALL the cheeses smell great that seems to be one very dominant trait. But most if them are pretty b-grade, whereas the Big Buddha gear is unreal. You can recognize the smell a block away. So much so that 'Big Buddha cheese is a household name and trust me we can all recognize a bud of it a mile away. You still taste it an hour later if you are not a cigarette smoker. One of if not the best from seed strwins out there for sure.


Wow, i thin ill lean that way. I was going to get karmas cheesy rider. a buddy of mine said the best smoke he ever had was chiesel. Mayb it was big buddhas

He got me a seed from bag of it, but it hermed bad at week 2 flower :/


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 18, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Wow, i thin ill lean that way. I was going to get karmas cheesy rider. a buddy of mine said the best smoke he ever had was chiesel. Mayb it was big buddhas
> 
> He got me a seed from bag of it, but it hermed bad at week 2 flower :/


Karma is next level mate, next level... But hell yes on Chiesel. It is one of those LEGENDS in my books. Really over the top flavor. Indescribable. Thinking about it I am getting two packs myself. Enough pheno hunting now.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 18, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Karma is next level mate, next level... But hell yes on Chiesel. It is one of those LEGENDS in my books. Really over the top flavor. Indescribable. Thinking about it I am getting two packs myself. Enough pheno hunting now.


Can't believe I haven't gotten into Karma Genetics yet either. Never heard a bad word about his stuff, he seems like a cool guy and his lines are right up my alley favor/potency wise.

*** cues up Karma and Big Buddha orders.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 19, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Karma is next level mate, next level... But hell yes on Chiesel. It is one of those LEGENDS in my books. Really over the top flavor. Indescribable. Thinking about it I am getting two packs myself. Enough pheno hunting now.



I still may try karmas cheesy rider, ive heard a few ppl say his stuff is fire rite now. Ive been searching long and hard for a : cherry pie, Cheese, and gsc. Had 2 gsc beans that woldnt germ :/. So my top choices to fill those spots are...

Wish mountain/cherry hashplant
Cheesy rider-karma
Space Cake / more cowbell.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 19, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Can't believe I haven't gotten into Karma Genetics yet either. Never heard a bad word about his stuff, he seems like a cool guy and his lines are right up my alley favor/potency wise.
> 
> *** cues up Karma and Big Buddha orders.


I've toked his Biker Kush and Sour Jack... man those were really REALLY incredible. Mate of mine refuses to let go of his cuts and I can't find packs. I have a pack of the Biker Kush V2.0 but I want the original so baaaaaad. He makes his living off those cuts he found so not blaming him for hoarding.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 19, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I've toked his Biker Kush and Sour Jack... man those were really REALLY incredible. Mate of mine refuses to let go of his cuts and I can't find packs. I have a pack of the Biker Kush V2.0 but I want the original so baaaaaad. He makes his living off those cuts he found so not blaming him for hoarding.


Your "mate" just knows your grows would blow his outta the water and his people would be hitting you up instead.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Your "mate" just knows your grows would blow his outta the water and his people would be hitting you up instead.


Anybody know if glg offer freebies for karma too ?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 20, 2015)

twistedinfinity said:


> Hamish - Thanks for the description of Dank Zappa!
> 
> I have 3 different phenos from seed hanging right now that are getting closer to being dry... I was heavily impressed by 2 of them in flower.. the other one well just didn't get the best corner of the room and got overtaken by other plants.. the next run will tell!
> 
> ...


pics of the TERv2 would be awesome, I have some that are ready to be flipped soon.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 20, 2015)

A bunch of my stardawg guava and pk suge x g13/hp have broke ground! excited to say the least.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Your "mate" just knows your grows would blow his outta the water and his people would be hitting you up instead.


You a central coast Bodhi grower?
I'd be into doing some pheno trading if you are interested.
I have pineapple hashplant and the TERv2, that's just for now, I have an asston of beans.... ssdd, dank zappa (cant wait), blue tara, and pink lotus.
Plus some dynasty stuff too, huckleberry des-star, killingfields, etc.
This offer is open to any local CA growers here, but ya gotta have something worth trading fellas


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 20, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> A bunch of my stardawg guava and pk suge x g13/hp have broke ground! excited to say the least.


Sweeeet can't wait to see those.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 20, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> You a central coast Bodhi grower?
> I'd be into doing some pheno trading if you are interested.
> I have pineapple hashplant and the TERv2, that's just for now, I have an asston of beans.... ssdd, dank zappa (cant wait), blue tara, and pink lotus.
> Plus some dynasty stuff too, huckleberry des-star, killingfields, etc.
> This offer is open to any local CA growers here, but ya gotta have something worth trading fellas


Naw man I'm in the high sierras.


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 20, 2015)

SVOC got their Bodhi drop in yesterday in case anyone didn't know. Saw a cross of Grand Daddy Purple x 88g13 HP that I had not seen before. I think that has my name written all over it.


----------



## joeypotseed (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey guys could you guys help me out and identify what is causing this weird thing on my leaves? I've had it on a few other plants before, all chemdawg hybrids. This lady would be Berry Nightmare x Grease F2 (Blackberry Lotus x sunshine daydream x cherry pie x tres dawg)


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 20, 2015)

Looks like early mag deficiency to me but I'm noob so let's wait for other opinions.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2015)

What are you feeding them, and how much?


----------



## joeypotseed (Oct 20, 2015)

I haven't fed her anything yet they are in a very hot mix of soil that I mixed up. Yesterday I fed her some bat guano p and k. Today I fed her some liquid kelp hoping she would get some iron and minerals in her and by the end of the day she is showing these symptoms more.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 20, 2015)

Red eye jedi f2: Skywalker dom. Possibly the best tasting OG-ish plant I've ever smoked (and I've had my share of clone onlys). The taste is so intense it lasts even after drinking beer or eating something. I haven't trimmed her yet only took a small sample nug. I'll post pics when she's trimmed up.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2015)

Might be a lockout from over feeding. Did you use lime?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 20, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Looks like early mag deficiency to me but I'm noob so let's wait for other opinions.


My first thought too D. I know zero about organics but doesn't epsom salt provide mag?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Hey guys could you guys help me out and identify what is causing this weird thing on my leaves? I've had it on a few other plants before, all chemdawg hybrids. This lady would be Berry Nightmare x Grease F2 (Blackberry Lotus x sunshine daydream x cherry pie x tres dawg) View attachment 3525366


Looks like a k defiency alot of times that can be brought on by cold temps bellow 60f in the grow room or feeding with bellow 60f water. I just overcame a same issue and it ended up my heater wasnt coming on during lights off.

If your stems start to turn purple or redish is another sign of a Phosphorus issue. Il post a pic of mine so you can compare but mine was more advanced but started out just like yours


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2015)

Heres a early pic of when it started


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2015)

Heres later on just before i corrected temps and started feeding a much warmer water. This issue went away pretty fast once corrected


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 20, 2015)

Red eye Jedi f2. I went and cut a piece because I keep wanting to smoke it amongst many many other strains to choose from. Bomb.


----------



## joeypotseed (Oct 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3525414 View attachment 3525415
> Red eye Jedi f2. I went and cut a piece because I keep wanting to smoke it amongst many many other strains to choose from. Bomb.


Nice man where'd ya get the f2's? Of you made them how do they compare to the f1's?


hellraizer30 said:


> Heres later on just before i corrected temps and started feeding a much warmer water. This issue went away pretty fast once corrected


That could be it the temps get to the high 40's low 50's at night now that it's winter. Should I feed them anything or just try and warm them up?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2015)

Correct your temps and it should go away. I dont think adding anything extra will help. Temps are the biggest factor for a Phophorus issue


----------



## joeypotseed (Oct 20, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Correct your temps and it should go away. I dont think adding anything extra will help. Temps are the biggest factor for a Phophorus issue


Thanks for the advice. I'll be sure to let you know if it helps! Thanks again


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 20, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Nice man where'd ya get the f2's? Of you made them how do they compare to the f1's?
> 
> That could be it the temps get to the high 40's low 50's at night now that it's winter. Should I feed them anything or just try and warm them up?


I traded someone awhile ago for them. Never grew the F1's. But my eyes look like cherry tomatoes and they never do when I get high. Red eye jedi indeed. 

Hellraizer dropping knowledge. Good stuff.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 20, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3525414 View attachment 3525415
> Red eye Jedi f2. I went and cut a piece because I keep wanting to smoke it amongst many many other strains to choose from. Bomb.


wow man. wow. I fuckin love trichomes. all about that hash. Could you possibly fit any more resin glands on there? haha

is that skywalker OG x g13/hp or is it one of the other dads? How does it make your eyes feel like they are red as fuck? I absolutely love that feeling.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 20, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> wow man. wow. I fuckin love trichomes. all about that hash. Could you possibly fit any more resin glands on there? haha
> 
> is that skywalker OG x g13/hp or is it one of the other dads? How does it make your eyes feel like they are red as fuck? I absolutely love that feeling.


Yeah the 88G dad. Makes my eyes feel heavy and droopy and red as lindsey lohans firey beaver.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 21, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> SVOC got their Bodhi drop in yesterday in case anyone didn't know. Saw a cross of Grand Daddy Purple x 88g13 HP that I had not seen before. I think that has my name written all over it.


I'm more interested in the Hells OG x 88G13HP


----------



## futant (Oct 21, 2015)

OH YA! makes me stoked about my Black Triangle I have in Veg. Leaf structure is so G13\HP on her.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 21, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> wow man. wow. I fuckin love trichomes. all about that hash. Could you possibly fit any more resin glands on there? haha
> 
> is that skywalker OG x g13/hp or is it one of the other dads? How does it make your eyes feel like they are red as fuck? I absolutely love that feeling.


Thers a skywalker x snow lotus . Skylotus
But o believe its the 88g13hp. 
Id like to see a skywookie.


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I traded someone awhile ago for them. Never grew the F1's. But my eyes look like cherry tomatoes and they never do when I get high. Red eye jedi indeed.
> 
> Hellraizer dropping knowledge. Good stuff.


Bodhi's Headtrip had the same effect on me, my eyelids felt like lead weights and it made my eyes so blood shot that eye drops didn't have much effect.

I'm going to have to pop more of those soon, it had a thick smooth/creamy smoke with cocoa, berry and hash flavors. Just all around connoisseur quality buds.


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 21, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> I'm more interested in the Hells OG x 88G13HP


Is that the "Angelica" strain? I don't know much about the hells angel OG, whats the background? Soooooo many bodhi strains to drool over and so little funds lol.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 21, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Is that the "Angelica" strain? I don't know much about the hells angel OG, whats the background? Soooooo many bodhi strains to drool over and so little funds lol.


Yes sir.. Cut came from Orange County.. believed to be the original Nebu Blackberry (legendary strain) crossed with OG Kush.


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 21, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Is that the "Angelica" strain? I don't know much about the hells angel OG, whats the background? Soooooo many bodhi strains to drool over and so little funds lol.


Lol so many more bodhi strains I want to stock up on, totally know how you feel.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Lol so many more bodhi strains I want to stock up on, totally know how you feel.


Eveytime i get ready to get something, I find something else awsum or a new drop or restock happens and screws up my whole process....

Its a serious first world problem.


----------



## pnwmystery (Oct 21, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Eveytime i get ready to get something, I find something else awsum or a new drop or restock happens and screws up my whole process....
> 
> Its a serious first world problem.


Every time I go over to BB to check the bodhi forum it gets worse. Lol!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 21, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Every time I go over to BB to check the bodhi forum it gets worse. Lol!


Haha I try to not look at those too much. Even this thread kills me.

I'm too poor for $70 packs. 

I should start selling some of my herbs to fund seed purchases.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 21, 2015)

Just did some reading up on the Pure Kush Suge and dayum. Lots of praise about this one. Same with the Stardawg Guava. Anyone ever smoked either of these in their pure form? Both of these are unheard of where I live(as is everything else cool). I was originally planning on hitting these with C99 pollen but I think I'm going to have to f2 these instead. I think f2 is the closest I'll ever get to the real deal.

Just separating the plants to make sure pollen doesn't mix is a beyatch and working with 3 kinds of pollen doesn't sound fun for my limited space.. I was so paranoid last time I literally emptied a room in the house and wiped down every surface with a wet rag and sprayed myself with water and misted the air as I entered and exited the room after collecting the pollen from each strain. Am I being over paranoid? Them spores go *POOF* and just spread through the air in every direction.


also I let B pick what he would send me instead of giving my choices, both this time and last time. Last time it worked in my favor bigtime as I would have never picked the A35 and I absolutely LOVE IT. I'm starting to feel I might have got some great picks again. But then again I think almost everything would be pretty great.


next run I promise I will do the Dream Beavers and Jabba's Stash. I purchased those 2 so never felt the need to run them immediately.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 21, 2015)

I got 12 seeds in my Angelica pack, always nice when that happens. Out of the latest glg drop i picked up that, the hpk x Uzbeki, Columbian x Afghani, and got the Jamaican x Snow Lotus freebie. Too many goddamn strains, this brings my count of full or partial bodhi packs on hand to 34.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 21, 2015)

COGrown said:


> ... Too many goddamn strains...


yep


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 22, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Too many goddamn strains.


Hmmm. Nope. I think.i like how many there r and i got a few i wish he would try lol like mr souls c99 x sunshine daydream. Pineapple upside down cake  
Then again theres so many ill never get to try and itll prolly b awhile till i actually get to karma.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 22, 2015)

GLG just sent me this yesterday.........

FOR BODHI WE HAVE


SENSI STAR x APPALACHIA 
LEMON G X 88G13HASHPLANT 
DREAD BEARD
AND RESTOCKED 25 OTHER STRAINS OF BODHI


----------



## calicat (Oct 22, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Just did some reading up on the Pure Kush Suge and dayum. Lots of praise about this one. Same with the Stardawg Guava. Anyone ever smoked either of these in their pure form? Both of these are unheard of where I live(as is everything else cool). I was originally planning on hitting these with C99 pollen but I think I'm going to have to f2 these instead. I think f2 is the closest I'll ever get to the real deal.
> 
> Just separating the plants to make sure pollen doesn't mix is a beyatch and working with 3 kinds of pollen doesn't sound fun for my limited space.. I was so paranoid last time I literally emptied a room in the house and wiped down every surface with a wet rag and sprayed myself with water and misted the air as I entered and exited the room after collecting the pollen from each strain. Am I being over paranoid? Them spores go *POOF* and just spread through the air in every direction.
> 
> ...


Another item to have handy if you attempt pollen crosses is a spray bottle with 2% hydrogen peroxide. It causes pollen to implode before going rogue and causing accidental pollination. Just be careful with that because it is known as a tissue degrader on a cellular level in humans ( that is why it is not a common item used in hospital settings ) and it can bleach clothing. And no you are not being paranoid. You are just cautious.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 22, 2015)

Im haveing this weird thing happen to the leaves on one of my jabbas stash. Mayb yall can help. Ive had it happen before but the one kinda grew out of it but he leaves never healed. Its in sunshine mix 4 with some perlite. Im think ong its time to introduce some feed but it would b alittle earlier than i usually do.

The leaf is kinda canoeing down and if u push the crest it will flip up.

It is only one of six. And mayb another one is doing it on one leaf. So thats why im confused, they have all only had water.


----------



## calicat (Oct 22, 2015)

From THC farmer JDGreen. I have never used sunshine mix and not sure if it has some sort of time released fertilizer that can possibly cause your clawing. So if your mix does have a time release fert in it might want to transplant in a different medium. That would then contradict the first paragraph of the copy and paste. Its not a good idea to flush hot medium that has known time release fertilizers because all you would be doing is releasing more of it faster than your goal of diluting the medium itself.

*Solving Marijuana Plan Leaf Curl/Cupping ProblemsOK rule number #1 when you see this happening is flush with 25% nutrients; use 2 to 3 times the pot size to do this. Flushing means lots of run-off. You use 25% because some elements are not mobile without other elements, so if you have a mag lock up flushing with water won't get the mag out, as it needs nitrogen to be mobile. Your killing your plants with kindness remember they are weeds. Here are more answers for you, you might want to save it for reference later The only time you don't use rule #1 is in the last 2 weeks of flower when bottom leaves stop being used for photosynthesis.
Unless another marijuana grower inspects the damage a true assessment might not be possible. It's hard to tell "exactly" what the culprit is. Unfortunately the “solution” the marijuana grower chooses many times is not the right one.
A misdiagnosis only serves to make matters worse by promoting further decline.
The ultimate and correct solution is in the hands of the marijuana grower.
Here are some common problems when marijuana leaves are curling.

Too much marijuana fertilizer
The most common cause of marijuana leaf cupping aka leaf margin rolling, leaf margin burn, and leaf tip curl/burn is overzealous use of marijuana plant food. In relationship to factors such as marijuana plant vigour and rate of growth. Leaf burn is often the very first sign of too much marijuana fertilizer.
A hard, crispy feel to the marijuana leaf frequently occurs as well, as opposed to a soft and cool feel of a happy pot leaf. Back off on the amount and/or frequency of using marijuana fertilizer. Too much marijuana fertilizer can also burn the roots, especially the sensitive root tips, which then creates another set of problems. Note - as soil dries, the concentration of the remaining salts rises further exacerbating the problem.
High Heat
The marijuana plant is losing water via it’s leaves faster than what can be replaced by the root system. The marijuana leaf responds by leaf margin cupping or rolling up or down (most times up) in order to conserve moisture. A good example is reflected by the appearance of broad-bladed turf grass on a hot summer day, high noon, with low soil moisture levels - the leaf blade will roll upward/inward with the grass taking on a dull, greyish-green appearance. Upon sunrise when moisture levels have returned to normal, the leaf blade will be flat. Lower the heat in the marijuana grow-op and concentrate on developing a large robust root system. An efficient and effective root system will go a long way to prevent heat induced pot leaf desiccation or marijuana leaf margin curling. One short episode of high heat is enough to permanently disable or destroy leaf tissue and cause a general decline in the leaves affected, which often occurs to leaves found at the top of the cannabis plant. The damaged pot leaf (usually) does not fully recover, no matter what you do. Bummer in the summer. One can only look to new growth for indications that the problem has been corrected.
Too much light
Yes, it’s true, you can give your marijuana plant too much light. Cannabis does not receive full sun from sunrise to sunset in its natural state. It is shaded or given reduced light levels because of adjacent plant material, cloudy conditions, rain, dust, twilight periods in the morning and late afternoon, and light intensity changes caused by a change in the seasons. Too much light mainly serves to bleach out and destroy chlorophyll as opposed to causing marijuana leaf cupping, but it often goes hand-in-hand with high heat for indoor marijuana growers. Turn down the time when the lights on in your marijuana grow room. If you're using a 24 hr cycle, turn it down to 20 hrs. Those on 18 - 6 marijuana growth cycle can turn their lights down two or three hours. Too much light can have many adverse effects on marijuana plants. Concentrate on developing/maintaining an efficient and robust root system.
Over Watering
For marijuana growers using soil, this practice only serves to weaken the root system by depriving the roots of proper gas exchange. The marijuana plants roots are not getting enough oxygen which creates an anerobic condition inducing root rot and root decline with the end result showing up as leaf stress, stunted growth, and in severe cases, death. Over watering creates a perfect environment for damp-off disease, at, or below the soil line. Many times marijuana growers believe their cannabis plant is not getting enough marijuana fertilizers (which it can't under such adverse conditions), so they add more marijuana fertilizers. Making the problem worst. Not better. Often problem 1 and 4 go together. Too much marijuana fertilizer combined with too much water. Creating plenty of marijuana plant problems.
Not Enough Water
Not only is the marijuana plant now stressed due to a low supply of adequate moisture, but carbohydrate production has been greatly compromised (screwed up). Step up the watering frequency, and if need be, organic marijuana growers may need to water from the bottom up until moisture levels reach a norm throughout the medium. One of the best methods in determining whether a marijuana plant requires watering is lifting the pots. The pots should be light to lift before a water session. After watering the marijuana plants lift the pots to get an understanding how heavy they've become fully watered. If the pot feels light to the lift - it’s time to water. Don’t wait until the soil pulls away from the side of the pot before watering. And of course, leach, once in a while to get rid of excess salts. These are the five most common problems marijuana growers encounter when growing cannabis. Correcting the problems early will save the marijuana plants, but may reduce overall yield. With practice and experience these problems are easily overcome which will then enable the marijuana grower to produce fantastic marijuana plants. With heavy yields
*


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 22, 2015)

calicat said:


> From THC farmer JDGreen. I have never used sunshine mix and not sure if it has some sort of time released fertilizer that can possibly cause your clawing. So if your mix does have a time release fert in it might want to transplant in a different medium. That would then contradict the first paragraph of the copy and paste. Its not a good idea to flush hot medium that has known time release fertilizers because all you would be doing is releasing more of it faster than your goal of diluting the medium itself.
> 
> *Solving Marijuana Plan Leaf Curl/Cupping ProblemsOK rule number #1 when you see this happening is flush with 25% nutrients; use 2 to 3 times the pot size to do this. Flushing means lots of run-off. You use 25% because some elements are not mobile without other elements, so if you have a mag lock up flushing with water won't get the mag out, as it needs nitrogen to be mobile. Your killing your plants with kindness remember they are weeds. Here are more answers for you, you might want to save it for reference later The only time you don't use rule #1 is in the last 2 weeks of flower when bottom leaves stop being used for photosynthesis.
> Unless another marijuana grower inspects the damage a true assessment might not be possible. It's hard to tell "exactly" what the culprit is. Unfortunately the “solution” the marijuana grower chooses many times is not the right one.
> ...


Thanx for the help, i know its not food. ive used thissoil alot and never really had this but once. This is the second. Im guessing heat. It is very dry here so maybe a heat/humidity combo. I let it dry reallygood the last water. Im thinking of giving it alittle food after i knock down the heat.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 22, 2015)

I am also seeing some slight purpling on the stalk


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 22, 2015)

Okay. So i took it from 19 to 16 hrs of light, took it a few inches away from the light sum more, and put a little fan in there. To address the too much heat or light possibility. 
Heres hoping it works. Good news is all the others look gine and my mount. Temple, ssdd, and blue snow r goin strong.


----------



## mendokush (Oct 22, 2015)

Anyone running the Purple Goji pheno


----------



## Worcester (Oct 22, 2015)

Worcester said:


> Thank you for the notice.I finally got my Black Triangle and SSDD that I've been trying to get.The Goji was the cherry on top.I was able to pay with a Visa card.Get'um while you can!!! Thanks again...


Took about 12 daze from them to the east coast...


----------



## eazye252 (Oct 22, 2015)

Got the last two full packs of Golden Triangle from midweek song. It took 12 days to the SE US. Now I have those 2, 1 SSDD, 1 Heaven Mountain, and 1 BlueBerry Snow. Goji, MoonTang, is on my list to get down the line. Along with several others. I just wanna thank you all for showing me all these wonderful strains. Also for making it so hard to pick.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Oct 23, 2015)

Does anyone know if glg is down sites been blank since yesterday?


----------



## numberfour (Oct 23, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Does anyone know if glg is down sites been blank since yesterday?


Just tried GLG now and its working fine. Dam I shouldn't be looking there, eyes bigger than my wallet at mo lol


----------



## littlegiant (Oct 23, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Karma is next level mate, next level... But hell yes on Chiesel. It is one of those LEGENDS in my books. Really over the top flavor. Indescribable. Thinking about it I am getting two packs myself. Enough pheno hunting now.


Really been wanting to try a cheese strain since I don't think I never really sampled a cheese strain before. Soo would you recommend Cheesy rider from Karma? If so I will order a pack instantly from GLG.I would order Big Buddha cheese as you mentioned but I refuse to order overseas anymore and GLG has Karma Cheesy rider and a shit load of Bodhi strains which I have tons of. I believe that might be the only cheese strain available from GLG but I could be wrong. But ya man im ready for some cheese I believe.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 23, 2015)

When life gives you herms, make live dry ice resin:
Apollo 11g hash

First time trying it, when I noticed that one of my Apollo's was throwing some nanners here and there in a controlled pollenation tent, I simply chopped her down, layered her with dry ice, let it sit for around half an hour, and then proceeded with my usual hash making process. This one was very melony, and not one of the stronger two girls. I think what I'll end up doing is keeping the beans from my three favorite females, two of which lean to the genius side and one of which has at least more of a structural influence from the cindy 99.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 23, 2015)

littlegiant said:


> Really been wanting to try a cheese strain since I don't think I never really sampled a cheese strain before. Soo would you recommend Cheesy rider from Karma? If so I will order a pack instantly from GLG.I would order Big Buddha cheese as you mentioned but I refuse to order overseas anymore and GLG has Karma Cheesy rider and a shit load of Bodhi strains which I have tons of. I believe that might be the only cheese strain available from GLG but I could be wrong. But ya man im ready for some cheese I believe.



I would get it. Im about to.get one myself. But lile u said soo many other i want and trying to see wat fits best now. 

And i wish more cheese crosses would come out. I love that taste even the knock off creamy berry cheesy ones are good. I wish bodhi would get a cheese worked.in.


----------



## littlegiant (Oct 23, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I would get it. Im about to.get one myself. But lile u said soo many other i want and trying to see wat fits best now.
> 
> And i wish more cheese crosses would come out. I love that taste even the knock off creamy berry cheesy ones are good. I wish bodhi would get a cheese worked.in.


Hey Bodhi ! Where's the cheese !!!


----------



## COGrown (Oct 23, 2015)

From 6 snow wookie seeds I got four females, all of which are good, two of which I would consider to be outstanding representations of different phenotypes of the strain. I believe the first is definitely more wookie/appalachia leaning, with truly great structure. You can see a sister Snow wookie on the left, as you can see they all have fairly similar growth structure.

There's two that I'm not sure what they are looking like, they look like this:

And the best smelling and probably frostiest one is this one, apparently I neglected to grab a pic of this one out of my most recent session, but this is her:



I'm really digging these, I think that there's going to be some really stellar resuts from these wookie crosses, both with the wookie male and with the wookie #7 female. 


JDGreen said:


> I would get it. Im about to.get one myself. But lile u said soo many other i want and trying to see wat fits best now.
> 
> And i wish more cheese crosses would come out. I love that taste even the knock off creamy berry cheesy ones are good. I wish bodhi would get a cheese worked.in.


I think it depends on where you get your clone from and what you're used to smoking, but several breeders I know of (Motarebel, the Exotic crew) don't really speak that highly of the Cheese in comparison to other strains.


----------



## heelzballer (Oct 23, 2015)

Anyone get the dank sinatra resupply they had at tudeingales the other day?? I sniped a pack asap and they were sold out in a day!! Still other good stuff available and you still get a free 5pk of goji OG too


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 23, 2015)

COGrown said:


> From 6 snow wookie seeds I got four females, all of which are good, two of which I would consider to be outstanding representations of different phenotypes of the strain. I believe the first is definitely more wookie/appalachia leaning, with truly great structure. You can see a sister Snow wookie on the left, as you can see they all have fairly similar growth structure.
> View attachment 3526894
> There's two that I'm not sure what they are looking like, they look like this:
> View attachment 3526896
> ...


Im sure theres some bad cheese, actually i know there is cuz ivr seen sum stuff people try to pass as cheese. And i would agree its not always the most raw potent but it tastes like nostalgia.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 23, 2015)

COGrown said:


> From 6 snow wookie seeds I got four females, all of which are good, two of which I would consider to be outstanding representations of different phenotypes of the strain. I believe the first is definitely more wookie/appalachia leaning, with truly great structure. You can see a sister Snow wookie on the left, as you can see they all have fairly similar growth structure.
> View attachment 3526894
> There's two that I'm not sure what they are looking like, they look like this:
> View attachment 3526896
> ...


And the wookie crosses are wat i was looing at that drew me away from the cheese lol. Any wookie doms. ? Wat r they like.


----------



## BadInfluence (Oct 23, 2015)

Apologies if it has been mentioned here before, I've looked through the last few pages and couldn't find anything....

Is the Apollo11 genius F3 they have in stock at the Attitude at the moment really the F3 and not the F4? The F4 was available only a few weeks ago (well, months ago i guess) at Seedsman. I want more of the F3 but the F4 appear to be not as good from what i hear so far. May still be a bit early to get real info about the F4 though...


----------



## COGrown (Oct 23, 2015)

BadInfluence said:


> Apologies if it has been mentioned here before, I've looked through the last few pages and couldn't find anything....
> 
> Is the Apollo11 genius F3 they have in stock at the Attitude at the moment really the F3 and not the F4? The F4 was available only a few weeks ago (well, months ago i guess) at Seedsman. I want more of the F3 but the F4 appear to be not as good from what i hear so far. May still be a bit early to get real info about the F4 though...


Definitely only the f3 thats available. I never did the f3s, but I've only had problems with one, the other three females I have are very good in appearance. The hash from the herm I chopped down was exactly what I would expect from the line, a very uppy good time sativa high. 
Apollo girls:
Those are a week or so ago, they are frostier and the resin heads have swelled more. I'm definitely not disappointed in these, and not just saying that because I made f5s and a couple of my own crosses with this line.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 23, 2015)

Shit, meant to say it's only the f4s that are available now. I must be all high or something.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 23, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Im haveing this weird thing happen to the leaves on one of my jabbas stash. Mayb yall can help. Ive had it happen before but the one kinda grew out of it but he leaves never healed. Its in sunshine mix 4 with some perlite. Im think ong its time to introduce some feed but it would b alittle earlier than i usually do.
> 
> The leaf is kinda canoeing down and if u push the crest it will flip up.
> 
> It is only one of six. And mayb another one is doing it on one leaf. So thats why im confused, they have all only had water.



So, im.pretty sure i fixed the issue. I think.it was overwatering. These r alittle sensitive to water. Just a splash for these. I got some.others that love that water so kinda becomes a habit to be abit liberal with the water.


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 23, 2015)

Just got an order in from SVOC.....Bodhi collection is starting to get respectable.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 23, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Just got an order in from SVOC.....Bodhi collection is starting to get respectable.
> View attachment 3527297


WHY YOU GOTTA DO THAT TO ME? 


fuckin eh, I love your storage method too.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 23, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Just got an order in from SVOC.....Bodhi collection is starting to get respectable.
> View attachment 3527297


Respectable?
Fuk me
You must roll with the big wheels 
My heart fluttered just from seeing the pic. I bet you can't open that case without a big ass grin


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 23, 2015)

holy shit thats like a master fishermans tacklebox full of B*odhi 
*


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 23, 2015)

best fucking seeds you could ever purchase


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 23, 2015)

#2, #3, #4, and #6 are confirmed female. Today will count as the official 1st day of bloom.


Soil mix is waay off, I know. It has already been corrected. They are bouncing back with the quickness. I up-potted them into some premium local bagged mix with some perlite and EWC while my soil is being re amended. Next run will be even better.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 24, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Just did some reading up on the Pure Kush Suge and dayum. Lots of praise about this one. Same with the Stardawg Guava. Anyone ever smoked either of these in their pure form? Both of these are unheard of where I live(as is everything else cool). I was originally planning on hitting these with C99 pollen but I think I'm going to have to f2 these instead. I think f2 is the closest I'll ever get to the real deal.
> 
> Just separating the plants to make sure pollen doesn't mix is a beyatch and working with 3 kinds of pollen doesn't sound fun for my limited space.. I was so paranoid last time I literally emptied a room in the house and wiped down every surface with a wet rag and sprayed myself with water and misted the air as I entered and exited the room after collecting the pollen from each strain. Am I being over paranoid? Them spores go *POOF* and just spread through the air in every direction.
> 
> ...


Same here I always let B decide and he had chosen me some packs that I gave a funny look like the Jahruba, I was like 'mmmmkay land race cross indoors in summer woohoo here we go' but it was a phenomenal run. He seems to match beans to personalities very well. Even sent me a heads up to skip one test because I wouldn't like the bud.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 24, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Im haveing this weird thing happen to the leaves on one of my jabbas stash. Mayb yall can help. Ive had it happen before but the one kinda grew out of it but he leaves never healed. Its in sunshine mix 4 with some perlite. Im think ong its time to introduce some feed but it would b alittle earlier than i usually do.
> 
> The leaf is kinda canoeing down and if u push the crest it will flip up.
> 
> It is only one of six. And mayb another one is doing it on one leaf. So thats why im confused, they have all only had water.


they are young odds are they will ride this out no hassles. Most of my N sensitive ladies start off with a few warning signs I just don't feed them teas and they pull straight by 4 weeks old to look just great. If it is just the one I think she is sensitive as opposed to your soil being a disaster. Most simple helper is just a teeny bit of Bokashi and a little mulch it will immobilize excess N.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 24, 2015)

littlegiant said:


> Really been wanting to try a cheese strain since I don't think I never really sampled a cheese strain before. Soo would you recommend Cheesy rider from Karma? If so I will order a pack instantly from GLG.I would order Big Buddha cheese as you mentioned but I refuse to order overseas anymore and GLG has Karma Cheesy rider and a shit load of Bodhi strains which I have tons of. I believe that might be the only cheese strain available from GLG but I could be wrong. But ya man im ready for some cheese I believe.


I can't recommend something I haven't run myself


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> they are young odds are they will ride this out no hassles. Most of my N sensitive ladies start off with a few warning signs I just don't feed them teas and they pull straight by 4 weeks old to look just great. If it is just the one I think she is sensitive as opposed to your soil being a disaster. Most simple helper is just a teeny bit of Bokashi and a little mulch it will immobilize excess N.



Tney.look like they r pulling.out. but the soil has done great for my other strains. Getting ready to throw into some small pots so maybe the extra room will help too.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Oct 24, 2015)

Trimming up the outdoor mothers milk. Not the biggest nugs but there are a lot of them and they have a good density. All together probably looking at a few pounds.


----------



## joeypotseed (Oct 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Same here I always let B decide and he had chosen me some packs that I gave a funny look like the Jahruba, I was like 'mmmmkay land race cross indoors in summer woohoo here we go' but it was a phenomenal run. He seems to match beans to personalities very well. Even sent me a heads up to skip one test because I wouldn't like the bud.


So what are your thoughts of the Jahruba? My indoor ladies were completely different than.the outdoor ladies. Lots of stinky funk once they were cut down and drying. You could smell then 30 plus feet from outside of my house. Very strange considering they didn't smell the whole flowering period outdoors. Next week they will be good to smoke and then I can give Jahruba a proper review. Oh yeah I remember that you only had one female correct? I only had one male out of my pack of beans of Jahruba lol


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Oct 24, 2015)

Is it only me that can't get glg site to work all that shows up is the logo i finally have the funds to make an order and it won't work lol. Someone out there doesn't want me to have the dragons blood.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Oct 24, 2015)

Fuckin nice collection mojo super jealous for real. Beautiful outdoor nugs hippy. Side note anyone here have experience with the black triangle and the dank sinatra both, i am wondering what the chances of getting a knockout night time pheno to help with sleep and possibly a more functional pheno for evening pain mitigation that isn't too heavy though the ko effect is most important. Also which of the two performs best outdoors could influence. Thanks in advance and best wishes to everyone here.


----------



## MarWan (Oct 24, 2015)

SSDD (m) x Tranquil Elephantizer (f)
grown in 4x4 tent under (1) 400 hps & (1) 330 Philips cmd


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 24, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> So what are your thoughts of the Jahruba? My indoor ladies were completely different than.the outdoor ladies. Lots of stinky funk once they were cut down and drying. You could smell then 30 plus feet from outside of my house. Very strange considering they didn't smell the whole flowering period outdoors. Next week they will be good to smoke and then I can give Jahruba a proper review. Oh yeah I remember that you only had one female correct? I only had one male out of my pack of beans of Jahruba lol


Mine was like the mother of all Diesels. Yeah it staaaaaaaannnnk lol. Right up there with the best Bodhi types IMHO. I really was taken by total surprise.


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 24, 2015)

this is my mother's milk 6 weeks old from seed triched out


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 24, 2015)

and this is my golden triangle also at 6 weeks from seed


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 25, 2015)

@calicat , hey friend. What do you know about bodhi's TT NL#6? I'm specifically asking because of that Appalachian freebie over at GLG.. Thanks buddy.


----------



## calicat (Oct 25, 2015)

I believe the NL #'s go up to #9. Original Northern Lights was NL 1 and NL 5. Your NL 6 was called the legendary Holland cut. There is suppose to be a butter pheno in that line. Still broad based dominant but after 5 it started to consistently lose overall potency and vigor was said to wane other opinions suggest vigor was unchanged.


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 25, 2015)

Nl5 is a classic. Classic nl is nl5. There is also an 89 noof of nl5 thats really sought after. Bodhi had a drop of the 89 noof x bcsc nl5.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 25, 2015)

calicat said:


> I believe the NL #'s go up to #9. Original Northern Lights was NL 1 and NL 5. Your NL 6 was called the legendary Holland cut. There is suppose to be a butter pheno in that line. Still broad based dominant but after 5 it started to consistently lose overall potency and vigor was said to wane other opinions suggest vigor was unchanged.


Thanks! Any idea what the TT refers to?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 25, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Thanks! Any idea what the TT refers to?


Texada Timewarp? No clue if bodhi uses this in any of his crosses.

I've got 10 TT x Sweet Skunk going right now.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Oct 25, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Thanks! Any idea what the TT refers to?


Trichome Technologies


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 25, 2015)

Let's see some pics of more mothers milk goji og, white lotus, brothers.


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 25, 2015)

This is my collection. His rare and nowhere to be found blowfish x appalacia, sorcererso apprentice, acdc x 88g13hp, nl5, lions milk,tranquil elephantizer, mothers milk, jabbas stash, golden triangle, blue tara, white lotus, goji og, space cake, snow Leopard, blueberry hill.


----------



## joeypotseed (Oct 25, 2015)

Week 7 Lemon Thai x Dragonsblood Hashplant 5 different ladies 2 distinct phenos: Tall stretchy sativa surprisingly this pheno is finishing way quicker than the short crystally big bud phenos. Both phenos look like winners so far. One smells like the most pure lemon smell that I've ever smelled from a plant. 2 females out of 5 have the blood trait.


----------



## Ray black (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice Joey, super DOPE


----------



## Ray black (Oct 25, 2015)

One of my Skylotus'

She is VERY skywalker smelling, really earthy/fuely

She is the one I am keeping for sure, its the same one I posted on here last month


----------



## Ray black (Oct 25, 2015)

Dream Beavers and Blockheads

Little ladies are coming along, gonna up them into bigger pots soon


----------



## Ray black (Oct 25, 2015)

Dream Beaver


----------



## Ray black (Oct 25, 2015)

Blockhead


----------



## Ray black (Oct 25, 2015)

Same Skylotus I like

Different light

I like how healthy dark green she is, she might purple up a bit

Seriously guys (n gals), her grease smells very nice.. I feel like I got lucky. The others are still stretching and setting up and do not look nearly as healthy.

I am convinced of the Bodhi now!


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice. Their frosted already. What size pots is the sky lotus in?


----------



## Ray black (Oct 25, 2015)

DSinatra said:


> Nice. Their frosted already. What size pots is the sky lotus in?[/QUOTE
> 
> think its a 3 gal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Oct 26, 2015)

DSinatra said:


> Let's see some pics of more mothers milk goji og, white lotus, brothers.


I've got some outdoor white lotus I just took down. Keeper I found about 2 years ago looks nothing like it looks when run indoors but still nice smoke grown outside just a lot harder to trim.


----------



## mrrager420 (Oct 26, 2015)

Goji OG. I know I posted the other pheno in plant form a while ago but this is #2 pheno. Had to clean the trimmers after each branch. Stupid frosty. But the high from it isn't for me. It's gotta be clear headed sativa effect for me to like it. A11g?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 26, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Week 7 Lemon Thai x Dragonsblood Hashplant 5 different ladies 2 distinct phenos: Tall stretchy sativa surprisingly this pheno is finishing way quicker than the short crystally big bud phenos. Both phenos look like winners so far. One smells like the most pure lemon smell that I've ever smelled from a plant. 2 females out of 5 have the blood trait.View attachment 3528860View attachment 3528864 View attachment 3528865 View attachment 3528866 View attachment 3528867


I hit on 100 percent burgundy bleeding babies from the Affie x DB. Going to clone soon will get pics


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 26, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I've got some outdoor white lotus I just took down. Keeper I found about 2 years ago looks nothing like it looks when run indoors but still nice smoke grown outside just a lot harder to trim.View attachment 3529121


Lookin good bro


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 26, 2015)

mrrager420 said:


> Goji OG. I know I posted the other pheno in plant form a while ago but this is #2 pheno. Had to clean the trimmers after each branch. Stupid frosty. But the high from it isn't for me. It's gotta be clear headed sativa effect for me to like it. A11g?


Very nice. I have to transplant and I've been avoiding it. I would chance it but my mother's milk and golden triangle are so frosty I know I would kick myself in the ass later on. So I will transplant in 5s at some point t


----------



## resinhead (Oct 26, 2015)

Has anybody here ran the super snow lotus? I got a really good deal on the pack. Really just want a snow lotus leaning male to pollinate all my clone only and keeper strains.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 26, 2015)

How is jaruba indoors, i hear its like a diesel


----------



## undercovergrow (Oct 26, 2015)

F2 project is coming along nicely. a few different phenos: one that is fox-tailing all over; one that is producing very small nugs-even a smaller main cola; two that smell amazing; one that has a lot of trichs (see attached); the rest smell and look like the F1 SSDDs. overall, a nice representation of SSDD.


----------



## resinhead (Oct 26, 2015)

DSinatra said:


> View attachment 3528141 View attachment 3528142 this is my mother's milk 6 weeks old from seed triched out


Are you using uv?


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 26, 2015)

resinhead said:


> Are you using uv?


No sir


----------



## joeypotseed (Oct 26, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> How is jaruba indoors, i hear its like a diesel


The two that I grew indoors weren't very loud smelling. One was as potent as hemp and maybe that's my fault for growing her two long as she didn't look ready even at 12 or 13 weeks. The other was super purple everywhere and super crystally. She grew very wild in structure with bigger widder leaves. She had this great floral baby fart smell. Outdoors they were all amazing this year though,


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 26, 2015)

What does baby fart smell like lol


----------



## joeypotseed (Oct 26, 2015)

DSinatra said:


> What does baby fart smell like lol


 like a stinky little cute smell. Lol


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 26, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> like a stinky little cute smell. Lol


Lmao


----------



## resinhead (Oct 26, 2015)

DSinatra said:


> No sir


I thought it was the uv, because my green crack and blue dream are throwing big calyxs and triches early in veg with these new hortilux t5's.... Seems kinda unnatural, but I guess it's all in the genes!


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 26, 2015)

Yeah it could be tons of factors. Uv, genetics, environment, pests, soil, temps,humidity etc


----------



## Joedank (Oct 26, 2015)

calicat said:


> I believe the NL #'s go up to #9. Original Northern Lights was NL 1 and NL 5. Your NL 6 was called the legendary Holland cut. There is suppose to be a butter pheno in that line. Still broad based dominant but after 5 it started to consistently lose overall potency and vigor was said to wane other opinions suggest vigor was unchanged.


answers like this make me belive you are bodhi. but youtype so diffrent ...


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 26, 2015)

If he was bodhi he would of mentioned noof


----------



## Joedank (Oct 27, 2015)

DSinatra said:


> If he was bodhi he would of mentioned noof


or are all connections left unsaid.... so the masses wont fuc wit em ...
lolz , just playing ... calicat you know alot abooot ganja mon


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 27, 2015)

Joedank said:


> answers like this make me belive you are bodhi. but youtype so diffrent ...


Calicat has so much shoved into that huge brain it might explode some day


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 27, 2015)

Some cherry mountain goodness.. Couple of weirdos comin out to play, I'm guessing that's the highly modified cherry pie* genetics wigging out?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 27, 2015)

Mr Soul announced he will be putting up 4 packs of the original apollo 11 release for auction over at the bay . I know most of y'all are over there anyways but just wanted to give my Bodhi friends a heads up in case you missed it. Cheers!


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Oct 27, 2015)

I saw today that mal wart sells 5 gallon bubble bag sets for like $28, its a sign that the times are a changin.


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm not part of the bay. Wish it was but it's too complicated for me


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 27, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> I saw today that mal wart sells 5 gallon bubble bag sets for like $28, its a sign that the times are a changin.


Where is this


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 27, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> I saw today that mal wart sells 5 gallon bubble bag sets for like $28, its a sign that the times are a changin.


As a IWE lover that makes me really happy. I'd love to see if someone would test them out and see if they are any good or if they'll start flaking off/falling apart after a couple uses.

apparently though they can also be used to extract essential oils from other plants like lavender and hops and I'm sure many more.



DSinatra said:


> I'm not part of the bay. Wish it was but it's too complicated for me


Same here I just post over there have yet to use the auction site.

If I did I wouldn't have told y'all about it muahahahahah. Too poor for an auction like this one specifically.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 27, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> As a IWE lover that makes me really happy. I'd love to see if someone would test them out and see if they are any good or if they'll start flaking off/falling apart after a couple uses.
> 
> apparently though they can also be used to extract essential oils from other plants like lavender and hops and I'm sure many more.
> 
> ...


I was just,trying to fathom what those packs are gonna go for... probably to rich for my blood!


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Oct 27, 2015)

On the web site they are virtual sun 5 gallon 5 bag set oil extract bubble bag kit. I can post a link if i am allowed to.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 27, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> As a IWE lover that makes me really happy. I'd love to see if someone would test them out and see if they are any good or if they'll start flaking off/falling apart after a couple uses.
> 
> apparently though they can also be used to extract essential oils from other plants like lavender and hops and I'm sure many more.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm done sniping packs. I get the same quality from gear I buy and test as I have so far with my 'exclusives' and they cost me a penny and some effort...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 27, 2015)

HGK420 said:


> Some cherry mountain goodness.. Couple of weirdos comin out to play, I'm guessing that's the highly modified cherry pie* genetics wigging out?


When the going gets weird the weird go pro


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 27, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah I'm done sniping packs. I get the same quality from gear I buy and test as I have so far with my 'exclusives' and they cost me a penny and some effort...


I find if its that miracle pack of seeds I just don't have the luck to get the real deal winner out of a single pack. Only keeper I have from a single pack is from hgk. Everything else was at least 2 and even then it was just usually one clear winner. 

Biodiesel bx1 from 303 gave me a couple pretty awesome phenols but I can't call any a winner just yet, round 2 is under way right now but for the most part it's taken 2-3 packs. 

That's why I got almost 4 packs of cherry mountain going at once. 

I find it a lot easier to cut down mediocre phenols too when there's more of a sample size. I've had phenols that might of been good had there been less competition but when there's 18 different females to pick from... No need to take home the donkey...

And so far hamish I'm 0/3 for rare vault snags. Buncha $200+ a pack turds.


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 27, 2015)

With breeder quality such as bodhi, rare dankness,Gage green etc your almost guaranteed to find a keeper in a 10 pack. First bean I popped out of nl5 golden triangle and mothers milk they are all great. So frosty at 6 weeks old. Sadly my golden triangle and mothers milk and white lotus were males. I chopped the white lotus and I'm planning on keeping the golden triangle and mothers milk for pollen


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 27, 2015)

HGK420 said:


> I find if its that miracle pack of seeds I just don't have the luck to get the real deal winner out of a single pack. Only keeper I have from a single pack is from hgk..


having a brain freeze...
who's hgk???


----------



## calicat (Oct 27, 2015)

Holy Grail Kush


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 27, 2015)

No protection on that [email protected] Sinatra ?


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 27, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> No protection on that [email protected] Sinatra ?


Hahaha I know. No not yet. In flower with a more vigorous watering I would but I don't get run off yet. Although there has been some moisturelately. I'll get on that brother


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 27, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> having a brain freeze...
> who's hgk???


I think he means hbk. Not sure though


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 27, 2015)

DSinatra said:


> I think he means hbk. Not sure though





DSinatra said:


> View attachment 3530159 View attachment 3530160 View attachment 3530162 With breeder quality such as bodhi, rare dankness,Gage green etc your almost guaranteed to find a keeper in a 10 pack. First bean I popped out of nl5 golden triangle and mothers milk they are all great. So frosty at 6 weeks old. Sadly my golden triangle and mothers milk and white lotus were males. I chopped the white lotus and I'm planning on keeping the golden triangle and mothers milk for pollen


I got disagree my man... If frostiness is all your lookin for sure.. There's gonna be a couple frost bombs in any pack of gage or bodhi.. Buuuut frost isn't the complete package. Terps are a must and not just an abundance, they need to be in a very pleasing ratio (fancy way of saying "Taste fucking awesome"). Annnnnnddd then you need yield... I've had more then a few AMAZING tasiting frost bombs that got tossed in the trash because of their highly hybridized super duper stretchy tendencies... I got no room for golf balls on bamboo..

If and when you get the trifecta then you have a winner in my opinion. Holy grail kush is even on the stretchy side for me... I actually don't have a single plant of my namesake going right now, I've moved on to bigger and badder og's. One in particular is a massive yielding gas monster that if I put it side by side with my holy grail you would have a hard time telling it a part... With buds 20-30% fatter and nodes that stack 3 to 1 over holy grail. I popped 2 packs of this particular og and found a pineapple gasoline pheno with medium yield and 5-6 gasoline monsters with one just being so picturesque and perfect i still don't hardly believe it. I kept this one and the pineapple one.

Bay dream is another one I've dug through 3 packs to FINALLY find a winner. I had 10 easy that tasted awesome and got you super hazed out but they were all stretchy, spindly bud, low yielding bummer phenols. I also had 4-5 phenols that yielded MONSTER buds of mediocre hazy hay or slightly berry cardboard... BUT THEN THERE WAS THIS ONE that packed flavor, high, yield, frostiness, looks, ease of growth, thinner leaves for great light penetration, perfect branch structure... Basically she's awesome... That's a winner in my book.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 27, 2015)

DSinatra said:


> I think he means hbk. Not sure though


Holy grail kush by DNA. Stretchy but DENSE so it makes up,for it. Isn't nothin to pull 6 ounces in a 5 gallon even with 8 inches between nodes sometimes


----------



## joeypotseed (Oct 28, 2015)

What's the best yielding Bodhi plant indoors that you guys have ran?


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 28, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> What's the best yielding Bodhi plant indoors that you guys have ran?


Im running the mountain temple now for that reason. @calicat suggested the temple crosses. So the mt. Temple used the temple female, so.i chose that.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Oct 28, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> What's the best yielding Bodhi plant indoors that you guys have ran?


Temple and NL5 crosses.


----------



## genuity (Oct 28, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> What's the best yielding Bodhi plant indoors that you guys have ran?


Mothers milk for me....also Tigers milk


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 28, 2015)

HGK420 said:


> I got disagree my man... If frostiness is all your lookin for sure.. There's gonna be a couple frost bombs in any pack of gage or bodhi.. Buuuut frost isn't the complete package. Terps are a must and not just an abundance, they need to be in a very pleasing ratio (fancy way of saying "Taste fucking awesome"). Annnnnnddd then you need yield... I've had more then a few AMAZING tasiting frost bombs that got tossed in the trash because of their highly hybridized super duper stretchy tendencies... I got no room for golf balls on bamboo..
> 
> If and when you get the trifecta then you have a winner in my opinion. Holy grail kush is even on the stretchy side for me... I actually don't have a single plant of my namesake going right now, I've moved on to bigger and badder og's. One in particular is a massive yielding gas monster that if I put it side by side with my holy grail you would have a hard time telling it a part... With buds 20-30% fatter and nodes that stack 3 to 1 over holy grail. I popped 2 packs of this particular og and found a pineapple gasoline pheno with medium yield and 5-6 gasoline monsters with one just being so picturesque and perfect i still don't hardly believe it. I kept this one and the pineapple one.
> 
> Bay dream is another one I've dug through 3 packs to FINALLY find a winner. I had 10 easy that tasted awesome and got you super hazed out but they were all stretchy, spindly bud, low yielding bummer phenols. I also had 4-5 phenols that yielded MONSTER buds of mediocre hazy hay or slightly berry cardboard... BUT THEN THERE WAS THIS ONE that packed flavor, high, yield, frostiness, looks, ease of growth, thinner leaves for great light penetration, perfect branch structure... Basically she's awesome... That's a winner in my book.


I can respect that. The mothers milk is have has a mouthwatering subtle calming guava smell. As far as yield I will never know. But this is definitely a stud worth keeping.


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 28, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> Temple and NL5 crosses.


Ya bro the nl5 I have from bodhi is pretty beasty.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 28, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> What's the best yielding Bodhi plant indoors that you guys have ran?


yield is very important to me so I pay close attention to this..

the taller A11g phenos yield great. but whats more important..its super fucking dank.

iv'e seen amazing results from others with the blockhead, SSH, and temple crosses.
sorcerers apprentice, lemon thai, cheech wizard, supersnowlotus, and ancient og, have great potential if u get the right pheno.
tigers milk always looks impressive and chunky. that flying tiger looked like it could really produce too.

I really want the flying tiger.  would kill for that pack. might have to settle with tigermelon x temple.







genuity said:


> Mothers milk for me....


seriously???

i thought this one was a low producer. was what i was told anyway. i've seen a few grows..looked medium-low. I have a pack.


----------



## genuity (Oct 28, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> yield is very important to me so I pay close attention to this..
> 
> the taller A11g phenos yield great. but whats more important..its super fucking dank.
> 
> ...


Yup,3 plants in this pic,the big one in the back in the mutation plant..but they all put out nice,the 4th plant was more of a low production plant..

Tigers milk put out some good production plants.. Around a oz a gal of soil


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 28, 2015)

Does anyone know the freebies at great lakes for bodhi. Can see them, incapable software :/


----------



## joeypotseed (Oct 28, 2015)

Seems like a lot of Sativa Dom crosses are the best yielders. I wonder if a 88g13hp hybrid vegged out super long would be a good yielder as I have a few different ones in veg now like goji and purple diesel and even 1 confirmed female a11g3 x lemon thai. I am hoping that will be some great uplifting smoke. Everything I hear is that a11g3 is just about the holy grail and Lemon thai is supposed to be one of the best uplifting smokes and not an ounce of paranoia, which is what I get from a lot of sativas.. Fingers crossed.


----------



## joeypotseed (Oct 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yup,3 plants in this pic,the big one in the back in the mutation plant..but they all put out nice,the 4th plant was more of a low production plant..View attachment 3530778
> 
> Tigers milk put out some good production plants..View attachment 3530785View attachment 3530786 Around a oz a gal of soil


Looks stunning friend! What kind of soil do you use and what kind of ferts?


----------



## genuity (Oct 28, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Looks stunning friend! What kind of soil do you use and what kind of ferts?


 
Fox farm soil/happy frog
Coots nutrient kit
Mineral mix
EWC
(New)colorado seasonal pinto bean compost
Grove Kashi
(Neem cake)new

 
Xtream gardening compost tea or supreme growers myco tea


----------



## greendiamond9 (Oct 28, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Does anyone know the freebies at great lakes for bodhi. Can see them, incapable software :/


This list is from a few days ago Godhead (Block head BX x 88g13H/P), Pink Lotus (outdoor freebie) - Pink Panther x Snow Lotus, Blueberry snow (blueberry ind x Snowlotus), Pink Panther x 88g13/HP (2015 outdoor blessing), Good Medicine x 88g13/HP (CBD rich blessing), TT NL#6 x Appalachia, RM Nigerian x Afghani F2 and Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow Lotus)


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 28, 2015)

I just got the ok from bodhi to breed with the males I got!!!!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 28, 2015)

DSinatra said:


> I just got the ok from bodhi to breed with the males I got!!!!!


Were they testers or did you purchase them?


imo it's ok to breed with anything you purchased. If they sell regs and give males it's fair game. Breeding with testers is a diff story though, especially if there is intent to sell the cross.


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 28, 2015)

I agree but I'm involved in the industry and it's something alot of people frown upon if you don't get the ok to use the breeders work for your own. Politics. If you look earlier in this post at the pic I posted of the golden triangle and mothers milk is have are only 6 weeks old and so frosty already. Very impressive males and very promising. Excellent males to breed with and I'm gonna hit the nl5 with it that was frosted right out the seed. A buddy will stock my gear at a seed banks to start. So without permission I wouldn't be very successful


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 29, 2015)

I see your point but personally I have no respect for people who try to own or lockdown genetics. Seems counter intuitive to release males and pull a stunt like that. Ego's. Save that shyte for GHS and all the other bastard-seed breeders out there(fems).

Bodhi seems like the most chill dude in the world. He don't even care if we chuck pollen with the testers.



DSinatra said:


> I agree but I'm involved in the industry and it's something alot of people frown upon if you don't get the ok to use the breeders work for your own. Politics. If you look earlier in this post at the pic I posted of the golden triangle and mothers milk is have are only 6 weeks old and so frosty already. Very impressive males and very promising. Excellent males to breed with and I'm gonna hit the nl5 with it that was frosted right out the seed. A buddy will stock my gear at a seed banks to start. So without permission I wouldn't be very successful


I seen a guy mention earlier in this thread and it may be something you want to take into consideration. As a hash maker/lover I've pondered it a lot myself. Frost is great no doubt but there's more to it than that. It's not only about the trichome coverage but moreso what's inside the trichomes. Frost does not equal potency. May want to test those ladies first and see what kind of flavor and potency they bring to a table. On the other hand I seen a breeder once mention that frost coverage is a good place to start with a breeding project and then later in the future you can work on bumping the potency of those trichs up.

Cheers


----------



## Adrosmokin (Oct 29, 2015)

Bodhi killin' it. 25% on the Sunshine Daydream.
http://analytical360.com/m/flowers/461421


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 29, 2015)

Second run with Prayer Tower,I am really loving this plant,wonderful daytime smoke.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 30, 2015)

HGK420 said:


> I find if its that miracle pack of seeds I just don't have the luck to get the real deal winner out of a single pack. Only keeper I have from a single pack is from hgk. Everything else was at least 2 and even then it was just usually one clear winner.
> 
> Biodiesel bx1 from 303 gave me a couple pretty awesome phenols but I can't call any a winner just yet, round 2 is under way right now but for the most part it's taken 2-3 packs.
> 
> ...


Well then allow me to make you jealous: popped only four beans of Dank Zappa, and i got a pheno my mates are calling 'mind rape' lol. She is the beast I have been searching for. Flowers in six weeks to DONE and i mean it, she is soooo fast. Sweet complex flavor very potent smell if you have some in your pocket I swear to god your UNDERPANTS come off smelling like dank it is unreal. And she is generous too. Rock hard nugs. So i am taking the perspective of a certain amount of PACKS will deliver a keeper nit too bothered about having them the same kind. Buying beans is my only way to get an education we don't have the clones here. I never look for anything specific any longer and my pack choices are insanely random lately total impulse buys.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yup,3 plants in this pic,the big one in the back in the mutation plant..but they all put out nice,the 4th plant was more of a low production plant..View attachment 3530778
> 
> Tigers milk put out some good production plants..View attachment 3530785View attachment 3530786 Around a oz a gal of soil


I also use zips per gallon as my benchmark now. One to one ratio is great bro.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 30, 2015)

HGK420 said:


> I got disagree my man... If frostiness is all your lookin for sure.. There's gonna be a couple frost bombs in any pack of gage or bodhi.. Buuuut frost isn't the complete package. Terps are a must and not just an abundance, they need to be in a very pleasing ratio (fancy way of saying "Taste fucking awesome"). Annnnnnddd then you need yield... I've had more then a few AMAZING tasiting frost bombs that got tossed in the trash because of their highly hybridized super duper stretchy tendencies... I got no room for golf balls on bamboo..
> 
> If and when you get the trifecta then you have a winner in my opinion. Holy grail kush is even on the stretchy side for me... I actually don't have a single plant of my namesake going right now, I've moved on to bigger and badder og's. One in particular is a massive yielding gas monster that if I put it side by side with my holy grail you would have a hard time telling it a part... With buds 20-30% fatter and nodes that stack 3 to 1 over holy grail. I popped 2 packs of this particular og and found a pineapple gasoline pheno with medium yield and 5-6 gasoline monsters with one just being so picturesque and perfect i still don't hardly believe it. I kept this one and the pineapple one.
> 
> Bay dream is another one I've dug through 3 packs to FINALLY find a winner. I had 10 easy that tasted awesome and got you super hazed out but they were all stretchy, spindly bud, low yielding bummer phenols. I also had 4-5 phenols that yielded MONSTER buds of mediocre hazy hay or slightly berry cardboard... BUT THEN THERE WAS THIS ONE that packed flavor, high, yield, frostiness, looks, ease of growth, thinner leaves for great light penetration, perfect branch structure... Basically she's awesome... That's a winner in my book.


A point I heartily agree on, people have forgotten we like a nice yield. I am keeping around a few sub par yielders to see if any of my boys can help out there. It is a simple and clear breeding goal that I feel will at least get my toes wet as far as gaining some real experience with breeding goes. I have been considering going Dutch again but it seems all the classics I relied on have gone backwards. Massively interested in Karma's gear the man looks like he delivers on all fronts.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 30, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> A point I heartily agree on, people have forgotten we like a nice yield. I am keeping around a few sub par yielders to see if any of my boys can help out there. It is a simple and clear breeding goal that I feel will at least get my toes wet as far as gaining some real experience with breeding goes. I have been considering going Dutch again but it seems all the classics I relied on have gone backwards. Massively interested in Karma's gear the man looks like he delivers on all fronts.


I can't confirm or deny buuuuut.... He might be my new favorite... He might be the breeder of the HUGE yielding OG I got too.... but like I said.. I can't confirm or deny that..


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 30, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well then allow me to make you jealous: popped only four beans of Dank Zappa, and i got a pheno my mates are calling 'mind rape' lol. She is the beast I have been searching for. Flowers in six weeks to DONE and i mean it, she is soooo fast. Sweet complex flavor very potent smell if you have some in your pocket I swear to god your UNDERPANTS come off smelling like dank it is unreal. And she is generous too. Rock hard nugs. So i am taking the perspective of a certain amount of PACKS will deliver a keeper nit too bothered about having them the same kind. Buying beans is my only way to get an education we don't have the clones here. I never look for anything specific any longer and my pack choices are insanely random lately total impulse buys.


I was worried about the bud.density and structure from the zappa. Seems i should reconsider and grab that beast. Ive heard alot of ppl say the flavor is seriously unique.


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 30, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> A point I heartily agree on, people have forgotten we like a nice yield. I am keeping around a few sub par yielders to see if any of my boys can help out there. It is a simple and clear breeding goal that I feel will at least get my toes wet as far as gaining some real experience with breeding goes. I have been considering going Dutch again but it seems all the classics I relied on have gone backwards. Massively interested in Karma's gear the man looks like he delivers on all fronts.


 not me brother. I prefer quality over quantity anyday. I wouldn't mind running an extra 25 gals to make up for it. I spoke to bodhi and he gave me his blessings so we will find out how things go very shortly. The nl5 has a huge stalk compared to the others and thick branches so I'm sure she's a nice yielder. But like I said Im breeding for phenomenal elite genetics not heavy yielders. If I get both them I'm lucky but quality is where it's at for me


----------



## COGrown (Oct 31, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I was worried about the bud.density and structure from the zappa. Seems i should reconsider and grab that beast. Ive heard alot of ppl say the flavor is seriously unique.


Those are not things I would be worried about with 88g13/HP hybrids. Appalachia hu


genuity said:


> View attachment 3530885
> Fox farm soil/happy frog
> Coots nutrient kit
> Mineral mix
> ...


Nice
I use a lot of the same things. I'm excited for that pinto bean compost. High nitrogen and I love local products. 
Grokashi seems to help my plants stack better in transition and early bloom. Sprouted seed teas also help a lot with plant structure, with all the cytokins. Perhaps its that the increased microbe level in the soil allows the plant to better regulate its nutrient uptake during the more important parts of the cycle, I'm no expert in that type of thing.


----------



## DSinatra (Oct 31, 2015)

I love kashi


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 31, 2015)

DSinatra said:


> not me brother. I prefer quality over quantity anyday. I wouldn't mind running an extra 25 gals to make up for it. I spoke to bodhi and he gave me his blessings so we will find out how things go very shortly. The nl5 has a huge stalk compared to the others and thick branches so I'm sure she's a nice yielder. But like I said Im breeding for phenomenal elite genetics not heavy yielders. If I get both them I'm lucky but quality is where it's at for me


You misunderstand. What me and @HGK420 are saying is the idea that quality and quantity are a trade off is total bullshit. A KEEPER has it all. High cannabinoid content, unique and strong terpene signature, good yield. It is only since I got into Californian weed that this idea of trading off quality versus quantity became a popular one I came across. Asking for all if these traits is reasonable. Wanting that on a fast finisher is being damn picky. But it is still possible. I have two like this now. The Dank Zappa pheno and two of my phenos of Cherry AK x Joseph I have from a Gage test. Each bean there was a winner though but I got two fast finishers that have the same quality and massive yields their sisters do. Here and there things fall in place just perfectly.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 31, 2015)

DSinatra said:


> I agree but I'm involved in the industry and it's something alot of people frown upon if you don't get the ok to use the breeders work for your own. Politics. If you look earlier in this post at the pic I posted of the golden triangle and mothers milk is have are only 6 weeks old and so frosty already. Very impressive males and very promising. Excellent males to breed with and I'm gonna hit the nl5 with it that was frosted right out the seed. A buddy will stock my gear at a seed banks to start. So without permission I wouldn't be very successful


Nothing wrong with some respect it is the real currency between heads.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp testers about 6-7 weeks in. Smell is amazing so hard to describe like sweet grapefruit orange cream orange Julius like lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

Also got 3 ladies from 5 Kastu Bubbas x 88g13/hp and 4 ladies from 5 Alaskan Thunderfuck x a11g f3. All 4 seeds that popped were females but there was two twin with two of them one was culled the other was kept and turned out to be the only male. I didn't keep him as still have beans but maybe I should have since the female ratio seems to be high with them. Oh well just hope there is one in the beans left. They aren't in the best shape and I'm still vegging them so once I get them right I will show them. The a11g cross is fucking huge lol should be a nice sativa cross smells great too


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

Oh here is my Hashplant 3 keeper too. This run is much better than the test run no rogue pollen the main reason lol but looks totally different that seed run.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 31, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You misunderstand. What me and @HGK420 are saying is the idea that quality and quantity are a trade off is total bullshit. A KEEPER has it all. High cannabinoid content, unique and strong terpene signature, good yield. It is only since I got into Californian weed that this idea of trading off quality versus quantity became a popular one I came across. Asking for all if these traits is reasonable. Wanting that on a fast finisher is being damn picky. But it is still possible. I have two like this now. The Dank Zappa pheno and two of my phenos of Cherry AK x Joseph I have from a Gage test. Each bean there was a winner though but I got two fast finishers that have the same quality and massive yields their sisters do. Here and there things fall in place just perfectly.


I was gunna say the same thing. I almost aleays assume there os a pheno that is just as potent as what i would get but is a better yielder. It is typical that ultra high potency comes with a lower yield but often u can match quality and have at least average yield. I would say a 5-6 oz plant in a five gallon could meet the potency of the same strain same structure in a five gallom yielding 3-4.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 31, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I was gunna say the same thing. I almost aleays assume there os a pheno that is just as potent as what i would get but is a better yielder. It is typical that ultra high potency comes with a lower yield but often u can match quality and have at least average yield. I would say a 5-6 oz plant in a five gallon could meet the potency of the same strain same structure in a five gallom yielding 3-4.



Well aren't you in for a surprise someday...

I had this same mindset for a long time.. I justified it by thinking "the plant only has so many cells it can produce" these cells then turn into fruit and stalks and leaves and just plain plant.. lol... Anyway I used to think with the limited number of cells a plant would only be able to produce so much and only has so much potential... Buuuut that's wayyyyy not right..

a plant with zero stress and proper nutrition will produce more cells in the long run then a plant that's not fed right in a shitty room... So right there is a big gap. You can't ever expect full potential out of s strain if you aren't feeding it right in a hot box..

Also all plants are not created equal... There's isn't a baseline number of cells a plant can produce.. You could line up 10 plants of nearly identical genetics and you will see massive amounts of variation in the amount of total cells DONT FORGET about designation of energy.. For whatever reason some strains just LOVE producing wood(stem) and they streeeeeeeeeeeeeethc others love producing flower but just can't get a handle on producing oils... Super weak..

I currently have an OG that is easily 300% tighter node spacing then your average OG. It produces GIANT flowers easily 20-30% heavier then my other og's. The buds are dripping with oil and resin.. And she's a solid 8-9 weeker. (Other OG is 10-11) she's a beaut! 

Long story short, look at people.. What percentage of winning strongmen come from Viking areas and look like Vikings? It wouldn't of mattered if I started lifting heavy shit when I was 4 I'm not gonna outlift Gunnar gunderson...

Another way to look at it would be, can an athlete Be smart? The answer is very much so yes. Can an athlete be a painter? Again very much so yes... But does that mean all athletes are smart and painters? Very much so no! Gotta find those special Spartan babies and throw the rest off the cliff!


----------



## calicat (Oct 31, 2015)

Whoa broski an OG class that produces big and with a shorter flower time. Hmm since you cats been talking about Kharma lately is the strain you running a Hells Angel X?


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 31, 2015)

HGK420 said:


> Well aren't you in for a surprise someday...
> 
> I had this same mindset for a long time.. I justified it by thinking "the plant only has so many cells it can produce" these cells then turn into fruit and stalks and leaves and just plain plant.. lol... Anyway I used to think with the limited number of cells a plant would only be able to produce so much and only has so much potential... Buuuut that's wayyyyy not right..
> 
> ...


I think u may have misunderstood, i agree. My point is that some phenos are gunna yield better some will yoeld less and some more. That in my experience yield isnt strongly correlated with potency. There may br a tendency but i havent seen it.
And of course health of the plant greatly influences yield, and early harvest amd training and size. Regardless, i feel like the discussion on hpw often u get amazing strains is a long one. So heres a pic of a happy little moutain temple and some SSDD


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

calicat said:


> Whoa broski an OG class that produces big and with a shorter flower time. Hmm since you cats been talking about Kharma lately is the strain you running a Hells Angel X?


I def would like to know about what OG he is running too. The only OG I've seen produce somewhat like that is the Legend OG other than that I don't know any that has super tight node spacing


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I def would like to know about what OG he is running too. The only OG I've seen produce somewhat like that is the Legend OG other than that I don't know any that has super tight node spacing


Fwiw my face off and kirkwood og from archive produced huge tight buds unlike any og I've run. Amazing pine earth citrus og funk. Highly recommended.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fwiw my face off and kirkwood og from archive produced huge tight buds unlike any og I've run. Amazing pine earth citrus og funk. Highly recommended.


Can you post some pics in the Archive thread bro if you have some? I would like to see some real super tight nodes on a OG and not the major space between nodes; those two are the only thing that interests me from Archive.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 31, 2015)

calicat said:


> Whoa broski an OG class that produces big and with a shorter flower time. Hmm since you cats been talking about Kharma lately is the strain you running a Hells Angel X?


It's the one brought to us all due to a collab between karma and coca cola!

A breeder of pointed greens recently released an entire line using this OG as the stud...

Absolute vigor monster and flavor/potency wise it's impossible to tell apart from my holy grail kush. Gas front end with a skunky body and just a sprinkle of citrus/Orange on the exhale. Like 1% orange too so don't get it twisted she's gas/skunk all day. 

Also got a pineapple pheno that's mind boggling. Pineapple gas are the 2 words to describe it and you didn't miss a thing. It's sooooo pineappley and gassy it's nuts. 

My favorite part is the picture up at the tude does it ZERO justice. If I woulda had only that picture to choose this strain I never never never never would of picked it lol... Idk why but the picture looks like a small little minuscule not very healthy bud.. Very much the opposite of what she's really bringin to the table. 

I got the tip to buy it in the first place when the breeder of pointed greens said on his Instagram what a monster yielder she was... unknown to me at that time was he planned on dusting his whole 50+ female stable with it... So he was kinda setting up early hype for himself, but I took it at face value and took a chance on a breeder talking up other breeders and I got lucky! Also shows me the breeder of pointed greens ain't no bullshit artist.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Can you post some pics in the Archive thread bro if you have some? I would like to see some real super tight nodes on a OG and not the major space between nodes; those two are the only thing that interests me from Archive.


Will do bro. Outta town and they're on my computer. When I'm back.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 31, 2015)

some a11g f3


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 31, 2015)

Here's a little teen that's part of a bit of a failed experiment. Pro mix coco instead of all peat with organic amendments and teas.. Not liking it for some reason, probably the coco not breaking down fast enough.. But either Way with less then ideal nutrition these girls are still stacking 2-3x tighter then my hgk... I've flowered clones of hgk and they end up 4-5 FEET tall and I've seen lots of other og's show this same stretch but this girl feels more like a blue dream cross to me. Very stout stems that are mostly hollow at harvest. Holy Gail needs a stake for EVERY SINGLE branch... Not this one..she needs some staking but u reckon I don't have enough wind in veg either so I'd bet you could go stakeless with her. 


andre 3000 would approve very much of this strains "cool" factor... Lol

Lemme know if you guys get it.. Feel free to name it but in case you were wanting to keep it low key I've left it vague.. Lol kinda.. Any half stoned seed hound knows the strain I'm talkin about I bet .. But still lets just put it this way.. When I found my winner I quit worrying that my holy grail is now making her rounds around Michigan, she's a queen If I've ever seen one, sooo you mayyy want to keep the cryptic nonsense up.. Or not.. Lol..


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 31, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I think u may have misunderstood, i agree. My point is that some phenos are gunna yield better some will yoeld less and some more. That in my experience yield isnt strongly correlated with potency. There may br a tendency but i havent seen it.
> And of course health of the plant greatly influences yield, and early harvest amd training and size. Regardless, i feel like the discussion on hpw often u get amazing strains is a long one. So heres a pic of a happy little moutain temple and some SSDDView attachment 3532628 View attachment 3532629



Ya basically the formula sorta holds true... It's easier to find a good tasting high potency WITHOUTyield then it is to find one WITH.. But they exsist.

I'd wager that 95% of pleasant tasting highly potent strains had shit yield.. But not all... And I'd wager that 90+% of the monster yielders ive had tasted like cardboard... But not all! It's just like people really.. We're not all rocket surgeon Olympians.. But a few exsist!



Oand bonus points for the milk jug labels! I rocked em for ages!

Check these out http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CTGV8PO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00

Can get even better deals if you buy 1000 as well.. They don't fall off and stay with the plant from seedling - harvest no matter how many transplants you do, I love them!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 31, 2015)

HGK420 said:


> .. It's easier to find a good tasting high potency WITHOUTyield then it is to find one WITH.. But they exsist.
> 
> I'd wager that 95% of pleasant tasting highly potent strains had shit yield..


It can take some searching through those packs.. but by just not running strains that are known to be medium to low yielding plants.. sticking with the strains that are more likely to chunk out.. you'll more than likely turn the tables in your favor.

I've obtained a few real heavy hitters that score across the board with great performance in all categories that I sought.. but it did take some hunting.. and just as importantly... my initial strain choices and selection from when I was choosing which seeds to run.. that plays as important of a factor.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> It can take some searching through those packs.. but by just not running strains that are known to be medium to low yielding plants.. sticking with the strains that are more likely to chunk out.. you'll more than likely turn the tables in your favor.
> 
> I've obtained a few real heavy hitters that score across the board with great performance in all categories that I sought.. but it did take some hunting.. and just as importantly... my initial strain choices and selection from when I was choosing which seeds to run.. that plays as important of a factor.


I agree 100% with that. You start with genetics that are known to yield very well with good quality too then its a lil more in your favor to find something the yields with great potency. People always ask me how cookie crosses yield and I say if you asking about yield with that then you shouldn't be looking at cookies cus they aren't big yielders but they can yield ok with right training and setup


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I agree 100% with that. You start with genetics that are known to yield very well with good quality too then its a lil more in your favor to find something the yields with great potency. People always ask me how cookie crosses yield and I say if you asking about yield with that then you shouldn't be looking at cookies cus they aren't big yielders but they can yield ok with right training and setup


Tell that to norcal_icmag and his cookie breath shit. I've never had it but it's supposed to be a cookie and it stacks 20-30 nodes per cola... It's sick.. Ya it'd ogkb OG kush breath.... Wait.. I think it's a cookie cross but now idk.. I haven't followed him on IG for months but I'm pretty sure it's a cookies/OG cross that has arm length colas.. The unicorns are out there!

And Blue dream crosses you would think pass on good yield and flavor but it's rare.. Sure most are mediocre yields better then an OG but they are very much not all stacked. The few crosses I've found that want to stack like the original blue dream cuts I've seen are maybe 1in10 and then most are just hybridized mediocre plants.. Some of the blue dream crosses are from a lot of yalls favorite breeders too. Soooo I disagree on it just needing a high yielding parent.. It's more about genetics that are able to pass on or dominant genes. Some breeders are awesome at finding parents that have yielding dominant genes but they are damn near terp free in my experience (the old school dutch)

So I guess I half agree. Parents are key but not just a high yielding parent, it's all about what genes actually pass and how often.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> People always ask me how cookie crosses yield and I say if you asking about yield with that then you shouldn't be looking at cookies ..


Exactly.. and is why I've never tried GSC.. I'm sure it's dank but that saucer shaped footprint on the floor would rather be utilized making 3-5+ ounces of another variety.. than an ounce or less of thinmint whatever.

My A11g, A13BX, Citrus Grove are all high performing strains that yield like monsters... but I admit I do have a couple others like Starfighter and Chernobyl that are guilty pleasures. Starfighter actually isn't bad. I get an ounce per gal soil used on avg with that one..Chernobyl GT cut, not so great with yield. I only keep one clone at a time of the lower yielding plants.. but have a multiple cuts of each of the others on standby.. ready to rock and roll.



HGK420 said:


> .. Parents are key but not just a high yielding parent, it's all about what genes actually pass and how often.



and if u feel like making it a life long project to pheno hunt one strain.

theres too many other good crosses,things out there.

i myself won't spend months or years searching for a good yielding GSC keeper,lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

HGK420 said:


> Tell that to norcal_icmag and his cookie breath shit. I've never had it but it's supposed to be a cookie and it stacks 20-30 nodes per cola... It's sick.. Ya it'd ogkb OG kush breath.... Wait.. I think it's a cookie cross but now idk.. I haven't followed him on IG for months but I'm pretty sure it's a cookies/OG cross that has arm length colas.. The unicorns are out there!
> 
> And Blue dream crosses you would think pass on good yield and flavor but it's rare.. Sure most are mediocre yields better then an OG but they are very much not all stacked. The few crosses I've found that want to stack like the original blue dream cuts I've seen are maybe 1in10 and then most are just hybridized mediocre plants.. Some of the blue dream crosses are from a lot of yalls favorite breeders too. Soooo I disagree on it just needing a high yielding parent.. It's more about genetics that are able to pass on or dominant genes. Some breeders are awesome at finding parents that have yielding dominant genes but they are damn near terp free in my experience (the old school dutch)
> 
> So I guess I half agree. Parents are key but not just a high yielding parent, it's all about what genes actually pass and how often.


OGKB Cookies is what is it. I've seen it many times and it stack better than any other cookie cut out there Forum, Platinum and Animal but it def aint no 20-30 nodes per cola unless we talking about and outdoor plant. That pheno is known for being the slowest growing cut known lol seriously tho very very super slow growth. have seen recently that some are saying that OGKB cut has a pathogen which is why the growth is so slow but it took a very very well known grower on the forums that had OGKB just to get 8-12in took couple months. 60 days to veg and only 8-12in is crazy. The way it was talked about and supplied in dispensaries you with think if it grew like this always they never would've ran it for production to provide dispensaries with buds which makes me think the pathogen story has some truth but I don't have a clue really.

You are right too about being able to pass on dominate genes too but I do know SinCity Blue Dream cross White Nightmare creates beast plants and passing it down through offspring too. Ran a test cross with that papa and boy was it a big time yielder. The mom El Jefe is known for being a yielder too so was good to see a good high yielding cross with good potency. So yea your right too bro



MonsterDrank said:


> Exactly.. and is why I've never tried GSC.. I'm sure it's dank but that saucer shaped footprint on the floor would rather be utilized making 3-5+ ounces of another variety.. than an ounce or less of thinmint whatever.
> 
> My A11g, A13BX, Citrus Grove are all high performing strains that yield like monsters... but I admit I do have a couple others like Starfighter and Chernobyl that are guilty pleasures. Starfighter actually isn't bad. I get an ounce per gal soil used on avg with that one..Chernobyl GT cut, not so great with yield. I only keep one clone at a time of the lower yielding plants.. but have a multiple cuts of each of the others on standby.. ready to rock and roll.
> 
> ...


I feel you bro all they way but if you want something in the stable that's just quality stuff headstash then look at cookies. Everything I've run of cookies has been super dank and I only run it for me. Its not for production and I don't try to run it that way cus its no point but I'm sure maybe a scrog or good outdoor grow will give the type of yield somewhat your looking for. IMHO I think its great smoke to have around but def wont run a full run of just that and def wont be hunting through many phenos to find a high yielding one. Will run the keepers I have just cus its so dank lol


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 31, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> Exactly.. and is why I've never tried GSC.. I'm sure it's dank but that saucer shaped footprint on the floor would rather be utilized making 3-5+ ounces of another variety.. than an ounce or less of thinmint whatever.
> 
> My A11g, A13BX, Citrus Grove are all high performing strains that yield like monsters... but I admit I do have a couple others like Starfighter and Chernobyl that are guilty pleasures. Starfighter actually isn't bad. I get an ounce per gal soil used on avg with that one..Chernobyl GT cut, not so great with yield. I only keep one clone at a time of the lower yielding plants.. but have a multiple cuts of each of the others on standby.. ready to rock and roll.
> 
> ...



lol for sure cookies high yielder is a moby dick quest! I'm just saying it's possible and someone who can run 100 beans could find a good winner pretty quick I reckon. Some pheno hunters I follow run HUNDREDS of seeds at a time sometimes, obsolete for example, he runs handfuls pheno hunting.. Same with swampboys cornbreadricky, he's pheno hunting his own gear aLllll the time lookin for those super stars. 

I got pretty ugly number restrictions but it's no big deal to run 20-30 Of a strain, I on,y ran 24 of my new OG and found that my new monster. Every bean increases your odds!


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> OGKB Cookies is what is it. I've seen it many times and it stack better than any other cookie cut out there Forum, Platinum and Animal but it def aint no 20-30 nodes per cola unless we talking about and outdoor plant. That pheno is known for being the slowest growing cut known lol seriously tho very very super slow growth. have seen recently that some are saying that OGKB cut has a pathogen which is why the growth is so slow but it took a very very well known grower on the forums that had OGKB just to get 8-12in took couple months. 60 days to veg and only 8-12in is crazy. The way it was talked about and supplied in dispensaries you with think if it grew like this always they never would've ran it for production to provide dispensaries with buds which makes me think the pathogen story has some truth but I don't have a clue really.
> 
> You are right too about being able to pass on dominate genes too but I do know SinCity Blue Dream cross White Nightmare creates beast plants and passing it down through offspring too. Ran a test cross with that papa and boy was it a big time yielder. The mom El Jefe is known for being a yielder too so was good to see a good high yielding cross with good potency. So yea your right too bro
> 
> ...



Ya the 20-30 is just an estimate but NorCal had pics a year ago that was cola from waste to his head indoor. Had gavitas coming out of his ears but still. 

and sin cities blue dream crosses are in my cross hairs right now. Several look amazing and come with many much recommendations.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 31, 2015)

I know we're real off topic here.. being a bodhi thread and all...

but if I was gonna buy some beans today.. and go against everything I usually stand for..in hopes of finding a winning pheno in an otherwise not so well yielding strain...

I'd be running those OJSDKB from franchise. when I see some of those on IG.. my jaw drops.

but.. I'm too stubborn and it'll never happen. LOL

also I'm flowering out 8 of these Cheshire Kush ladies right now.. and dedicated that much space to that kind of strain... knowing damn well I was gonna lose a ton of potential weight... but I really,really wanted that Cheshire Kush keeper. only 5-6 weeks left on these. keep the best, trash the rest.

as soon as I heard the lineage tho.. LVPK x GOBBSTOPPER... I had to have them.. I used to have a phenomenal Jackpot Royale that I lost.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 31, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> I know we're real off topic here.. being a bodhi thread and all...
> 
> but if I was gonna buy some beans today.. and go against everything I usually stand for..in hopes of finding a winning pheno in an otherwise not so well yielding strain...
> 
> ...



so long as it's positive I doubt bodhi would have an issue with talking about competitors. 

I havmt heard of the Cheshire yet I'm gonna check that out.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> I know we're real off topic here.. being a bodhi thread and all...
> 
> but if I was gonna buy some beans today.. and go against everything I usually stand for..in hopes of finding a winning pheno in an otherwise not so well yielding strain...
> 
> ...


I've heard many good things and some bad things from Franchise Genetics about some herm problems but mostly good stuff. Interested to see what in those beans but I know the breeder has been on the forums for a while but to be charging that kinda price for gear is absurd to me. I know everyone has the reason why they charge this and that but how on earth can B man put out very very consistently good hybrids and polyhybrids and charge a flat price. He works the same moms as any of the other breeders have so I don't understand it but I guess its not for me to understand.

Have heard good stuff about those Gobbstopper crosses too but I just have way to many breeders and gear to go through.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I've heard many good things and some bad things from Franchise Genetics about some herm problems but mostly good stuff. Interested to see what in those beans but I know the breeder has been on the forums for a while but to be charging that kinda price for gear is absurd to me.


its absolutely absurd pricing.. but unlike most breeders who are out gouging people.. the franchise growers are reporting and showing results that back the price.. and consistently. trust me.. I am the last person who thinks a $100+ price tag on seeds is fair or even fathomable. but those IG pics for franchise pop up regularly.. he's got a lot of people running his work. so much of it looks amazing



HGK420 said:


> so long as it's positive I doubt bodhi would have an issue with talking about competitors.
> 
> I havmt heard of the Cheshire yet I'm gonna check that out.


it's new.. part of a whole new seed line Alphakronik dropped. they carry it HERE
Alphakronik found a new gobstopper dad that is proven to be a great breeding male.. he's used it to create part of the new *Wonderland Series* Link --> *PIC *

*tester shots*
checkout his gobbilygoo -- links -->* PIC1 PIC2*
galactic glue* PIC1*

edit- gobbilygoo is blue magoo x gobbstopper and is a dynasty seeds/alphakronik collaboration.

I myself was sold on the Cheshire Kush..alltho I think I am the only person on the entire planet that has it running and in bloom.lol






.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 31, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> its absolutely absurd pricing.. but unlike most breeders who are out gouging people.. the franchise growers are reporting and showing results that back the price.. and consistently. trust me.. I am the last person who thinks a $100+ price tag on seeds is fair or even fathomable. but those IG pics for franchise pop up regularly.. he's got a lot of people running his work. so much of it looks amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My fiancé is gonna kick your ass my man... Prolly gonna have to get in contact with the dank team tomorrow and see what's good.. The whole wonderland line looks awesome


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 31, 2015)

that's hilarious LOL


----------



## podfather20 (Oct 31, 2015)

I got the mad hatter. ill be poping a few here in about a week or so.


----------



## futant (Oct 31, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> I know we're real off topic here.. being a bodhi thread and all...
> 
> but if I was gonna buy some beans today.. and go against everything I usually stand for..in hopes of finding a winning pheno in an otherwise not so well yielding strain...
> 
> ...



Drank on those Cheshires, pics or.......

I have two testers from AKG right now that will be going into flower in a few weeks I will be documenting them, just can't tell you what they are.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 1, 2015)

futant said:


> Drank on those Cheshires, pics or......


nope.. not till the end. I just find the inbetween photos usually pointless. lol
so... check my sig thread link in December sometime...you'll be in luck. 

but... I know I have a couple winners already.. just re-potted one a moment ago.

u order those bodhi a11g beans?


----------



## futant (Nov 1, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> nope.. not till the end. I just find the inbetween photos usually pointless. lol
> so... check my sig thread link in December sometime...you'll be in luck.
> 
> but... I know I have a couple winners already.. just re-potted one a moment ago.
> ...


I got side tracked by Dragons Blood F1s
Maybe next month if I am lucky


----------



## futant (Nov 1, 2015)

I did get a *Black Triangle* into the Flower tent along with a Cannabiogen Taskenti X AKG LVPK BX today. I also started a *Golden Triangle* and he (I hope) broke surface and shed his cap!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 1, 2015)

futant said:


> I got side tracked by Dragons Blood F1s


----------



## futant (Nov 1, 2015)

Don't lose faith in me yet. I can get singles from Morning Song right now if I have to resort to that.


----------



## futant (Nov 1, 2015)

HGK420 said:


> My fiancé is gonna kick your ass my man... Prolly gonna have to get in contact with the dank team tomorrow and see what's good.. The whole wonderland line looks awesome


Queen of Hearts
also from Collab series: 
Tillamook Strawberry
Snozzwanger

Now back to Bodhi.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 1, 2015)

futant said:


> Don't lose faith in me yet. I can get singles from Morning Song right now if I have to resort to that.



I haven't. Hahaha 
Just didn't understand how u could pick blood sap over what could be.. one of the best Bodhi seed packs of all time!!!

LOL.. it's your money tho. Just don't smoke the sap!


----------



## futant (Nov 1, 2015)

Maybe I am aware of just how good Pipeline can be.
I am an old man.
I hear cats here talk about "that Trinity cut from California is overated hay" and I just laugh; kids saying it weren't even born when Trinity left Wichita. I don't forget things, there are some true gems hiding in the DB genotype,


----------



## genuity (Nov 1, 2015)

futant said:


> Maybe I am aware of just how good Pipeline can be.
> I am an old man.
> I hear cats here talk about "that Trinity cut from California is overated hay" and I just laugh; kids saying it weren't even born when Trinity left Wichita. I don't forget things, there are some true gems hiding in the DB genotype,


Very goodd information. .


----------



## futant (Nov 1, 2015)

futant said:


> Maybe I am aware of just how good Pipeline can be.
> I am an old man.
> I hear cats here talk about "that Trinity cut from California is overated hay" and I just laugh; kids saying it weren't even born when Trinity left Wichita. I don't forget things, there are some true gems hiding in the DB genotype,


Same reason I am all over Bodhi's Triangle crosses. I am old enough and fortunate enough to have smoked the *real* Crippies in the early mid 90s.


----------



## Spirallight (Nov 1, 2015)

On my third run of mothers milk now. After 11 beans, 7 female, 3 distinct phenos and 5 threw hermies from seed. Cloned everything and ran them all again with the the same results (hermie at day 25). Discarded all but two phenos which didn't throw hermies. 

Next run of those two phenos and things are good. Very beautiful and heady, highly recommended. 

Freebie pack was synergy. 5 seeds and 3 female. Two phenos and one threw hermies at day 21. The pheno that didn't throw hermies is quite beautiful.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 1, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> I haven't. Hahaha
> Just didn't understand how u could pick blood sap over what could be.. one of the best Bodhi seed packs of all time!!!
> 
> LOL.. it's your money tho. Just don't smoke the sap!


I personally wouldn't pass up the bleeders. Such a nice clear genetic marker to watch while teaching yourself a bit of breeding. It's just awesome for being awesome I guess.


----------



## genuity (Nov 1, 2015)

Spirallight said:


> On my third run of mothers milk now. After 11 beans, 7 female, 3 distinct phenos and 5 threw hermies from seed. Cloned everything and ran them all again with the the same results (hermie at day 25). Discarded all but two phenos which didn't throw hermies.
> 
> Next run of those two phenos and things are good. Very beautiful and heady, highly recommended.
> 
> Freebie pack was synergy. 5 seeds and 3 female. Two phenos and one threw hermies at day 21. The pheno that didn't throw hermies is quite beautiful.


Very nice report..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 1, 2015)

I have been eyeing the dragons blood but just figured i would wait till bodhi dialed it in.

Mendo montage f2 by GGG has the same blood trait. Almost every pheno showed it during testing...


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 1, 2015)

Spirallight said:


> On my third run of mothers milk now. After 11 beans, 7 female, 3 distinct phenos and 5 threw hermies from seed. Cloned everything and ran them all again with the the same results (hermie at day 25). Discarded all but two phenos which didn't throw hermies....


Damn.. I knew a few folks that ran the Mothers Milk and never heard of those problems.. environment issue maybe?
I have a pack here myself I've yet to dive into.



Mad Hamish said:


> I personally wouldn't pass up the bleeders. Such a nice clear genetic marker to watch while teaching yourself a bit of breeding. It's just awesome for being awesome I guess.


no I admit its cool.
was just giving Futant a hard time for not getting a11g


----------



## Spirallight (Nov 1, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> Damn.. I knew a few folks that ran the Mothers Milk and never heard of those problems.. environment issue maybe?
> I have a pack here myself I've yet to dive into.
> 
> 
> ...



Possibly environmental issues. I'm somewhat doubtful as I have other strains which are quite stable and I ran the mothers phenos twice with the exact same results on the exact same day. Also I have read multiple report of hermies on the mothers milk. The synergy has some of the same genetics so I was waiting for the hermie flowers this time around.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 1, 2015)

Spirallight said:


> Possibly environmental issues. I'm somewhat doubtful as I have other strains which are quite stable and I ran the mothers phenos twice with the exact same results on the exact same day. Also I have read multiple report of hermies on the mothers milk. The synergy has some of the same genetics so I was waiting for the hermie flowers this time around.


Hmmm... interesting. I've had a really good track record of not getting herms.. but when u say 5 plants it makes you ..or me rather, really wanna be cautious.

Often times when run from clone I know that cloned plant will show more stability the second time around. Well that just sucks you had to go through that anyway.

Were you running an 18/6 light cycle as opposed to 24/0.. not pushing the feed so hard in veg, keeping growroom temps down below 80F, eliminated all sources of possibilities of light leak.. things like that? Its the little things that can cause the biggest disasters sometimes.


----------



## Spirallight (Nov 1, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> Hmmm... interesting. I've had a really good track record of not getting herms.. but when u say 5 plants it makes you ..or me rather, really wanna be cautious.
> 
> Often times when run from clone I know that cloned plant will show more stability the second time around. Well that just sucks you had to go through that anyway.
> 
> Were you running an 18/6 light cycle as opposed to 24/0.. not pushing the feed so hard in veg, keeping growroom temps down below 80F, eliminated all sources of possibilities of light leak.. things like that? Its the little things that can cause the biggest disasters sometimes.


The only thing I can't control is the power company keeping with the their end of the deal. Other than that, I'm pretty dialed in.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 1, 2015)

lil piece of polar dawg (chem3 x Appalachia) by house of funk in collaboration with Bodhi. Cut I picked up from kind people's in Santa Cruz. Tastes like pure gasoline/motor oil.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 1, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3533725
> lil piece of polar dawg (chem3 x Appalachia) by house of funk in collaboration with Bodhi. Cut I picked up from kind people's in Santa Cruz. Tastes like pure gasoline/motor oil.


Chem 3 x Appy is Cobra Lips. That Polar Dawg is Snow Lotus I think


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Chem 3 x Appy is Cobra Lips. That Polar Dawg is Snow Lotus I think


You are so right bro. Guess who's high?  

I get strains confused all the time. So freaking many of them! Lol


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 1, 2015)

Spirallight said:


> The only thing I can't control is the power company keeping with the their end of the deal. Other than that, I'm pretty dialed in.


well then.. guess it was just bad luck of epic proportions. i wouldn't be too happy about that. sucks. but what can ya do? at least u got a couple keepers out of it. hows the smoke on the Mothers Milk you kept? any comments/descriptive words to describe it other than powdered milk or valentine hearts? I really wanna run some of mine. had them a couple years and they just sit here. gotta get to it!



Anyone else run Mothers Milk?? Comments?

The triangle shaped buds look divine. The lineage sold me. Nepali OG x Appalachia as opposed to Nepali OG x Snowlotus (Goji)... everyone said the Appy crosses had better flavor than the SL crosses. I was surprised more people weren't popping them. I almost soaked them once.. but ended up doing Fantasy Island instead.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 1, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You are so right bro. Guess who's high?
> 
> I get strains confused all the time. So freaking many of them! Lol


Don't feel bad I get stuff mixed u all the time too lol its crazy hard to keep up with some of these lineages


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't feel bad I get stuff mixed u all the time too lol its crazy hard to keep up with some of these lineages


Lol....I don't know bro.... You and Cali cat are like strain gurus. Always have that info!


----------



## Spirallight (Nov 1, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> well then.. guess it was just bad luck of epic proportions. i wouldn't be too happy about that. sucks. but what can ya do? at least u got a couple keepers out of it. hows the smoke on the Mothers Milk you kept? any comments/descriptive words to describe it other than powdered milk or valentine hearts? I really wanna run some of mine. had them a couple years and they just sit here. gotta get to it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't smoke. It's grown and given to the wife. Wife is sleeping right now. Incredible smell that is exactly like powdered milk. Unbelievable.


----------



## twistedinfinity (Nov 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> Very nice report..


Interesting about the mother's milk hermies. I have grown them on two separate occasions. Total of 5 different females from seed and didn't have a single one hermie as a seed or a clone. Wonder if perhaps a culprit hiding somewhere.


----------



## twistedinfinity (Nov 1, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> well then.. guess it was just bad luck of epic proportions. i wouldn't be too happy about that. sucks. but what can ya do? at least u got a couple keepers out of it. hows the smoke on the Mothers Milk you kept? any comments/descriptive words to describe it other than powdered milk or valentine hearts? I really wanna run some of mine. had them a couple years and they just sit here. gotta get to it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love Mother's Milk!

Have had phenos ranging from full on kush to some sweeet sweet dank hard to describe.

Heavy yields. A++. About to trim the outdoor actually.. Such an intoxicating smell.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 2, 2015)

Ahem... Pot size. Pretty much guaranteed on those Mothers Milk herms. This is the one factor to always take into account running B's gear, step up pot size the girls all need it. Huge amount of root space needed.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 2, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You are so right bro. Guess who's high?
> 
> I get strains confused all the time. So freaking many of them! Lol


So this is the cobra lips. Keeper?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 2, 2015)

Spirallight said:


> I don't smoke. It's grown and given to the wife. Wife is sleeping right now. Incredible smell that is exactly like powdered milk. Unbelievable.


We used to have a land race Swazi we called 'milk powder' that also had this exact smell. Smoking it was like a blast of black pepper to the nose it always made one sneeze. Incredible memories. That weed made me laugh so hard I had trouble breathing at times total cartoon world.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 2, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3533725
> lil piece of polar dawg (chem3 x Appalachia) by house of funk in collaboration with Bodhi. Cut I picked up from kind people's in Santa Cruz. Tastes like pure gasoline/motor oil.


Chem 3 x snow lotus, BTW
The breeder from HoF was going to use a polar dawg male for some crosses.
I have around 20 of the goji (bodhi cut) x polar dawg he made, but I think he might have sent the rest to seed depot before that shit happened. That's what happened to H&L's Appalachia f3s. 



MonsterDrank said:


> well then.. guess it was just bad luck of epic proportions. i wouldn't be too happy about that. sucks. but what can ya do? at least u got a couple keepers out of it. hows the smoke on the Mothers Milk you kept? any comments/descriptive words to describe it other than powdered milk or valentine hearts? I really wanna run some of mine. had them a couple years and they just sit here. gotta get to it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting comment about flavor. I think people who like sweet smokes will generally prefer the appy crosses, whereas the lotus crosses can get a little funkier.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 2, 2015)

COGrown said:


> ...Interesting comment about flavor. I think people who like sweet smokes will generally prefer the appy crosses, whereas the lotus crosses can get a little funkier.


personally.. I have a sweet tooth.. but I do enjoy the occasional ranky stanky dank. 

my bodhi experiences.. purple moonshine (sr71 purple kush x old time moonshine), A11gf3, northern lights x talk of kabul,& fantasy island.

tried to do some larry lotus but had 5 males outta 5 germed...and I usually get mostly females.. similar experience with a13 gorilla arm x a11g.

but I have so many packs yet to crack.

the northern lights x talk of kabul was just awful (in every category) everything else tho.. was memorable and of top notch quality.


mothers milk, krypton (kryptonite [purps x killer queen] x temple),and blackberry lotus are the 3 packs I have in my collection that I am mostly excited about.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 2, 2015)

If you have a sweet tooth or a sweet nose I highly recommend the Dank Zappa if you haven't run it already.

I fucking love every time I open my jar of Dank Zappa full melt dry sift. super duper sweet nose


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 2, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> I haven't. Hahaha
> Just didn't understand how u could pick blood sap over what could be.. one of the best Bodhi seed packs of all time!!!
> 
> LOL.. it's your money tho. Just don't smoke the sap!


SVOC looks to have 2 different Apollo 11 seed packs available. Apollo 11 Genius Open Pollination and Apollo 11 Genius select. Is either one of these what you are recommending?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 2, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> SVOC looks to have 2 different Apollo 11 seed packs available. Apollo 11 Genius Open Pollination and Apollo 11 Genius select. Is either one of these what you are recommending?


I wonder about this to


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2015)

Got a few tester packs from B today
Lemon deisel x wookie
Calio x wookie
Dago x wookie
Strawberry milk x wookie
Dago x blood orange

Got these from bodhi rep shoe
Pagota 13
Space monkey
Disco bisket
Space cake
Hashplant 3
Lemon diesel x 88g13
And a hand full of freebie packs

Also had these show up
Trophy hunter seeds
Soulchicken
Oregon berry kush
Blue fondue

Couldnt help but getting down on some dynasty gear to! Pofessor p is killing it.
Moose & lobsta
Oregon huckleberry ibl
Mt hood huckleberry f3


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 3, 2015)

Wookie crosses going for test, HELL YES I've been waiting for this. B sent me down an unusual road once again so my next test run is OMG x GHASH... The Affie x Dragon Blood f3 is pretty insane. Like an F1 on steroids. Doubled in size three days in flower no kidding. Late training saved the day but holy shit they just keeeeeeep ggggooooooiiiiiinnngggg... fantastic to watch. Outdoors would have been monstrous.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2015)

We were trying to target the terps with these. The blood orange x dago is gunna be buano!


----------



## COGrown (Nov 3, 2015)

That lemon diesel x wookie is gonna stink something fierce too.
I'm cutting down my snow wookie ladies. 1 has like almost no smell, I won't be keeping the seeds from her. The other three are very interesting and smell quite strongly. One is extremely grapey, one is very strongly chemmy (the most Appalachia dominant in the bunch), and the other has a very fruity but musky kind of smell. Extremely frosty as well, with great structure on all four.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 3, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Interesting comment about flavor. I think people who like sweet smokes will generally prefer the appy crosses, whereas the lotus crosses can get a little funkier.


Can anyone back this up. I would have thought the appy would be funky and lotus sweeter.
This would actually work out for me. Just want some confirmation. I also hear the lotus is better at passing through the female traits, being less dominant male


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 3, 2015)

Bodhi testers coming along nicely. Stardawg Guava and PK Suge both x 88g13/hp

Can't wait to have some budshots for y'all.


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 3, 2015)

I've been pondering seeing if I can free up some room to do some testing for B.  ...But I just got some more beans lol.


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 3, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Got a few tester packs from B today
> Lemon deisel x wookie
> Calio x wookie
> Dago x wookie
> ...


I am very excited about those Wookie crosses. All I keep hearing about this line is its terp heaven. My 6 Sunshine Daydream babies are about to go into flower to determine sex but they already stink pretty good. Can't imagine once they are in bloom, actually I can and I can't wait haha. Hope I get some females to pick a good mom from. This has been my first grow in about 12 years and has been a blast so far. Fun hobby


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 3, 2015)

I just got contacted for some testing..,whooo! Who contacts u normally, and how long does it normally take to recieve them.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 3, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I just got contacted for some testing..,whooo! Who contacts u normally, and how long does it normally take to recieve them.


Usually contacted by Mrs B. Depends where you are, a couple weeks for me in Canada.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 3, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Usually contacted by Mrs B. Depends where you are, a couple weeks for me in Canada.


Well the email address was from a person but at the end of the message it said "thanks, mr. And Mrs. B" got the contact info from breedbay.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 3, 2015)

This writting reaks of bodhi lol

many thanks and blessings, without your help this would not

be possible,



mr. and mrs. b



* also please wait for the line to be released before breeding with

the testers. if the line turns out sub par i don’t want the genes

released into the greater gene pool. we are working together to

coax out the pinnacles of cannabis expression here on earth


----------



## Joedank (Nov 3, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Ahem... Pot size. Pretty much guaranteed on those Mothers Milk herms. This is the one factor to always take into account running B's gear, step up pot size the girls all need it. Huge amount of root space needed.


now this is a great insight .... throw in a few nights that are cold with wet feet and bam .... stressed...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks. Nice to hear that from the man himself.


Looks like I won't be chucking any pollen with my current testers. Was gonna f2 em but I respect their wishes.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 3, 2015)

This will be my first tester run. Super excited hoping to bring some great expressions. And i really cant believe i have this opportunity to tun some brand new amazing stuff.


----------



## torontoke (Nov 3, 2015)

So I got an updated glg freebie list and was curious if anyone ran either of these.?

TT NL#6 x Appalachia



RM Nigerian x Afghani F2

What's tt and rm stand for?


----------



## COGrown (Nov 3, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Can anyone back this up. I would have thought the appy would be funky and lotus sweeter.
> This would actually work out for me. Just want some confirmation. I also hear the lotus is better at passing through the female traits, being less dominant male


Maybe just my experience, but for me the green crack in the Appalachia has always been very dominant. I've had one or more extremely candy sweet phenotypes in every Appalachia cross I've ran. Prayer tower, ssdd, elfinstone, and Ecsd x appalachia, and I think I might be missing one. Snow lotus has been much more sour, musky, and dark in the hybrids. I found one sweet pheno out of four RKU, none of the 8 goji girls I've run would be considered sweet, my blue lotus was much more of a sour blue than a sweet blue. Buddha's hand was sweet, but not as sweet as the prayer tower sativa. Tranquil elephantizer and jabba's stash were much more musky/funky. Love triangle was very og, not sweet at all. Again, probably missing a couple. But that's been my experience with those two males.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 3, 2015)

torontoke said:


> So I got an updated glg freebie list and was curious if anyone ran either of these.?
> 
> TT NL#6 x Appalachia
> 
> ...


I believe someone touched on the TT a few pages back.


Trichome Technologies


----------



## COGrown (Nov 3, 2015)

torontoke said:


> So I got an updated glg freebie list and was curious if anyone ran either of these.?
> 
> TT NL#6 x Appalachia
> 
> ...


Trichome technologies
And the Nigerian x Afghani is from original reeferman seeds.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 3, 2015)

torontoke said:


> So I got an updated glg freebie list and was curious if anyone ran either of these.?
> 
> TT NL#6 x Appalachia
> 
> ...



Tt is tricome technology 
Rm is reeferman

t


----------



## torontoke (Nov 3, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Trichome technologies
> And the Nigerian x Afghani is from original reeferman seeds.


Thanks
I love this thread.
Post a question....bam


Problem with this freebie list is choosing lol


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 3, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Maybe just my experience, but for me the green crack in the Appalachia has always been very dominant. I've had one or more extremely candy sweet phenotypes in every Appalachia cross I've ran. Prayer tower, ssdd, elfinstone, and Ecsd x appalachia, and I think I might be missing one. Snow lotus has been much more sour, musky, and dark in the hybrids. I found one sweet pheno out of four RKU, none of the 8 goji girls I've run would be considered sweet, my blue lotus was much more of a sour blue than a sweet blue. Buddha's hand was sweet, but not as sweet as the prayer tower sativa. Tranquil elephantizer and jabba's stash were much more musky/funky. Love triangle was very og, not sweet at all. Again, probably missing a couple. But that's been my experience with those two males.


Good to kno. Hoping for sumess sweet jabbas and more sweet ssdd. So this help understand sum odds


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 3, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Wookie crosses going for test, HELL YES I've been waiting for this. B sent me down an unusual road once again so my next test run is OMG x GHASH... The Affie x Dragon Blood f3 is pretty insane. Like an F1 on steroids. Doubled in size three days in flower no kidding. Late training saved the day but holy shit they just keeeeeeep ggggooooooiiiiiinnngggg... fantastic to watch. Outdoors would have been monstrous.


The tester list on breedbay is amazing. Hoping for one of those wookies. Was my first choice. But i had to throw the cherry pie x g13hp is there. Cherry pie was top 3 favorite.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 3, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Maybe just my experience, but for me the green crack in the Appalachia has always been very dominant. I've had one or more extremely candy sweet phenotypes in every Appalachia cross I've ran. Prayer tower, ssdd, elfinstone, and Ecsd x appalachia, and I think I might be missing one. Snow lotus has been much more sour, musky, and dark in the hybrids. I found one sweet pheno out of four RKU, none of the 8 goji girls I've run would be considered sweet, my blue lotus was much more of a sour blue than a sweet blue. Buddha's hand was sweet, but not as sweet as the prayer tower sativa. Tranquil elephantizer and jabba's stash were much more musky/funky. Love triangle was very og, not sweet at all. Again, probably missing a couple. But that's been my experience with those two males.



Awsum. This really helps. I was hoping for a funky jabba. I was gunna buy a few more packs but the testers will take that space. May still grab pne for safe keeping


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 3, 2015)

The fuzz lower bud. Harvest time @ 8 weeks from clone.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 3, 2015)

Whoops.


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 3, 2015)

So is Breedbay really that shitty a layout forum wise or I am getting a shitty interface because I am not a member? When looking at a thread you have to click each individual post to read it???? WTF thats like some 1992 type shit. Also for some reason I cannot view the Bodhi release information thread, when I click it it just brings up a white page and stays like that, have tried this on many different browsers and devices. Seems like a pretty terrible bulletin board webservice they are running.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 3, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> So is Breedbay really that shitty a layout forum wise or I am getting a shitty interface because I am not a member? When looking at a thread you have to click each individual post to read it???? WTF thats like some 1992 type shit. Also for some reason I cannot view the Bodhi release information thread, when I click it it just brings up a white page and stays like that, have tried this on many different browsers and devices. Seems like a pretty terrible bulletin board webservice they are running.


Most of ur issues r prolly cuz ur not a member. Sign up and pistils will email u and u can confirm. Then ull b set and it pretty similar to riu but yes the interface does seem alittle out of date.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Most of ur issues r prolly cuz ur not a member. Sign up and pistils will email u and u can confirm. Then ull b set and it pretty similar to riu but yes the interface does seem alittle out of date.


If you dont like the interface scroll to the bottom of the page and select plain style forum

That will fix all breedbay issues other then a not to active forum lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## strayfox gear (Nov 3, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> So is Breedbay really that shitty a layout forum wise or I am getting a shitty interface because I am not a member? When looking at a thread you have to click each individual post to read it???? WTF thats like some 1992 type shit. Also for some reason I cannot view the Bodhi release information thread, when I click it it just brings up a white page and stays like that, have tried this on many different browsers and devices. Seems like a pretty terrible bulletin board webservice they are running.


92 is close bro..lol...05 is when they came out I think.

@hellraizer30 is right...or just go to any thread and hit linear mode at the bottom left

..




*Linear Mode*




Switch to Hybrid Mode





 Switch to Threaded Mode

just sign up..make sure its a gmail account.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 3, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Thanks
> I love this thread.
> Post a question....bam
> 
> ...


I'd say it depends on if you want to pheno hunt through a pack, or what. I'd definitely say the nl x appy will produce more commercially viable females immediately, but line preservation, landrace lovers, or people who just want something different should check out the other.


----------



## torontoke (Nov 3, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I'd say it depends on if you want to pheno hunt through a pack, or what. I'd definitely say the nl x appy will produce more commercially viable females immediately, but line preservation, landrace lovers, or people who just want something different should check out the other.


I've always loved nl and have tried at least ten breeders version of it but it was always missing something maybe it's appy.
I don't really care about commercially viable since I haven't sold a bud in my life. 
Tbh the term landrace scares the shit out of me. Whenever I hear it I think 12-13weeks for whispy sticks that yield shit. If I had a warehouse don't get me wrong i would run a bunch in the corner somewhere. 
Maybe I just haven't had the best luck with them.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 3, 2015)

Anyone have any Cougar's Milk pics?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 4, 2015)

strayfox gear said:


> 92 is close bro..lol...05 is when they came out I think.
> 
> @hellraizer30 is right...or just go to any thread and hit linear mode at the bottom left
> 
> ...


Screw gmail. Did you know ALL Gmail passwords are freely available? Its just a search in the right place man. If you are going to use Gmail just use it to register. My gmail is hacked like ALL the time nothing one can do. Hushmail. This is the one I trust.


----------



## Slimjimham (Nov 4, 2015)

Just bought the last single dream beaver seed in Stock along with some dank sinatra ams sunshine daydream. Anyone have any reviews on these? Got them from midweek song. Are all phenos keeper worthy in these lines!?


----------



## joeypotseed (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey guys I cut down a Lemon thai x pipeline hashplant female last night. She was a 8 1/2 week plant. She was sativa dom and very stretchy. This lady would not quit stretching into my open hood 600w hps. I had to keep raising the lights and raising. I am quite suprised by this as it got to just a few inches of the light.... It kinda ruined the cola for this one as the leaves couldn't handle the heat. The leaves were dying on the cola and the buds were smaller, but a few inches down the buds were pretty plump and frosty. She was a pretty big yielder and I am sure someone skilled in the art of topping would be able to get a super yield from her.

The smells are fantastic. The first whiff you smell clean refreshing lemons and some gangey stanky must and a wee bit of mint that is barley noticeable. I would say it's 75% lemons, 20% ganegey musty stank and 5% mint. Great plant, I recommend picking this strain up as soon as possible. I will have pictures up tonight
Have a good day guys


----------



## strayfox gear (Nov 4, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Screw gmail. Did you know ALL Gmail passwords are freely available? Its just a search in the right place man. If you are going to use Gmail just use it to register. My gmail is hacked like ALL the time nothing one can do. Hushmail. This is the one I trust.



I agree mh,

gmail is one of the only email that pops up on pistils end for approval , if its not gmail it will be lost in spam or he has to search for it..its just easy for the admin side. plus its easy for a new member to hurry up and get in.

bb is an old site and it hasn't been updated in a long time.
hushmail is a nice secure email if you are looking for privacy for sure.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 4, 2015)

torontoke said:


> ...Tbh the term landrace scares the shit out of me. Whenever I hear it I think 12-13weeks for whispy sticks that yield shit. If I had a warehouse don't get me wrong i would run a bunch in the corner somewhere.
> Maybe I just haven't had the best luck with them.


LOL
My experience has been just like you described with landrace genetics.

The only landrace I really really want to grow/try... is the Swiss Erdbeer.. but probably will never come across it.


----------



## torontoke (Nov 4, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> LOL
> My experience has been just like you described with landrace genetics.
> 
> The only landrace I really really want to grow/try... is the Swiss Erdbeer.. but probably will never come across it.


Ya I love the heady sat Dom strains too but my buddy brought some supposed Malawi beans back from the Dominican that were 15 weeks.
Fuck that. I'd rather have two indica harvest but to each their own.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 4, 2015)

Hushmail was cool until they started asking for phone numbers to activate.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 4, 2015)

I'd love to hear from y'all.


Is there such a thing as too much light? tryin to decide how to run my lights this go around.


4x8 tent. 1500w or 1800w? My digital ballasts allow me to run the lights at 50-75-100%. but I want to use my 600w LED for some mixed spectrum.

600 > LED > 600

or

450 > LED > 450?


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 4, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'd love to hear from y'all.
> 
> 
> Is there such a thing as too much light? tryin to decide how to run my lights this go around.
> ...


There is something as "Too much light" but I don't think many people run into that problem too often. IIRC it usually comes about when you're putting plants under new lights, say from fluorescent to MH/HPS and they get a little stressed out (or from inside to outside in the middle of summer, but that might be a factor of heat too). I'd be more of a fan of 600 > LED > 600.


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2015)

Yup...600-led-600


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 4, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Hushmail was cool until they started asking for phone numbers to activate.


Hushmail got a lot of darknet vendors busted. Wouldn't trust them. They'll give out info if asked. Proton mail. Look into it. Heavily encrypted.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks dudes! 1800 it shall be.


Hoping to flower 98 1 gallon ladies in there. I popped a butt load of seeds. It all depends on the MF ratio though.

mini SOG from seed


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 4, 2015)

Super Silver Haze x G13 Hashplant testers
(Except the two short ones, front right and middle.)


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 4, 2015)

Look at those 2 shorties in the front! What size pots those in?


----------



## joeypotseed (Nov 4, 2015)

Here is the giant stretchy lady Lemon Thai x Dragonsblood Hashplant and her sister. She had the Blood trait!! She was the quickest flowerinrsg and kinda smaller yielder compared to her sisters, but not by too much. The top cola was close to the light so the cola was kind of scorched. 

There is another lady that is identical, except she easily could have or should have been taken another week, but I really needed the space so chop chop!! #2 actually smelled like a evergreen spruce tree or something maybe 5% citrus in her smell. Weird... Nice big sativa buds that are very thick and dense for a sativa dom plant imo. I can't wait till they are dried and cured!!! Both girls are all over themselves the buds are so heavy. Great Line Get when ya can!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 4, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Look at those 2 shorties in the front! What size pots those in?


They're labeled 1gals. Seems like I could fit a gallon of milk in one easy..


----------



## joeypotseed (Nov 4, 2015)

Here are the other Lemon Thai x Dragonsblood ladies that need another 1 or 2 weeks to finish up. I am smelling an awful lot of lemons citrus skunky mustiness in this room. Just what the doctor ordered for me!


----------



## joeypotseed (Nov 4, 2015)

1 bubba x pipeline hashplant that is under my 600w sun. She is the only lady out of my tester pack. She is about 1 1/2 weeks in flower now.

The other plant that is outdoors is Road kill unicorn! I am psyched about this strain. Today when I was carrying her to my transplanting station I quickly noticed how her aroma takes up the area. She isn't stinky like road kill, but It was definitely    skunky and I even noticed a little berry smell in there.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 5, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> They're labeled 1gals. Seems like I could fit a gallon of milk in one easy..


I'm hoping to have a tent full of plants just like that.

How long of a veg did you give them?


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 5, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Bodhi testers coming along nicely. Stardawg Guava and PK Suge both x 88g13/hp
> 
> Can't wait to have some budshots for y'all.
> 
> ...


Guava Stardawg is top dawg seeds


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 5, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm hoping to have a tent full of plants just like that.
> 
> How long of a veg did you give them?


About 5 nodes. Three weeks-ish. I had to pull a light switcheroo for most of that time and my soil mix was off, so take that for what it's worth..


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 5, 2015)

TenEmies said:


> Guava Stardawg is top dawg seeds


this is Stardwag Guava x 88 g13/hp


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2015)

Stardawg Guava x A11 

Is the next Bodhi seeds I'm popping. .


----------



## joeypotseed (Nov 5, 2015)

I was wondering something and this question if for those of you that run hit soils like Fox farm ocean forest and roots organic.. How high do you go with the ppm's in your water when you feed imduring flower? Just curious.. Thanks


----------



## numberfour (Nov 5, 2015)

Put these into flower the other night, in 1.5ltr pots, topped 3rd node

Silver Mountain


Skylotus


Sorcerers Apprentice


Sunshine Daydream


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 5, 2015)

Think I may run my SSDD finally. Are these finicky? Thought I heard they were.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 5, 2015)

Mine have been fine for the first few weeks. Pretty normal. 


Thefarmer12 said:


> Think I may run my SSDD finally. Are these finicky? Thought I heard they were.


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I was wondering something and this question if for those of you that run hit soils like Fox farm ocean forest and roots organic.. How high do you go with the ppm's in your water when you feed imduring flower? Just curious.. Thanks


Just winging it,I'm going to say 1200-1500 ppm on my synthetic grows..


----------



## joeypotseed (Nov 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> Just winging it,I'm going to say 1200-1500 ppm on my synthetic grows..


Wow! I've only been doing it around 500 or 600... I guess I need to step it up. However I am doing all organic, so maybe 1500 is too much??


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 5, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I was wondering something and this question if for those of you that run hit soils like Fox farm ocean forest and roots organic.. How high do you go with the ppm's in your water when you feed imduring flower? Just curious.. Thanks


I don't use any bottled nutes when I use those soils as I make supersoil with them and any nutes added will completely fry the plants. But when I'm running synthetics in my hydro setup I go in the same range as genuity depending on what I'm running. Those are some hot soils with food in them already so be careful when bottle feeding when using those. Its ok to really up the feeding once you see the plants have used up most of the food in the soil but if its fresh be careful feeding it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 5, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Wow! I've only been doing it around 500 if 60.. I guess I need to step it up. However I am doing all organic, so maybe 1500 is too much??


I used to use FFOF. I didn't use nutrients of any kind for a good 6+ weeks. After that, I'd keep it around 600-800 ppm. Less is more IMO when it comes to nutrients... at least for me in soil.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I used to use FFOF. I didn't use nutrients of any kind for a good 6+ weeks. After that, I'd keep it around 600-800 ppm. Less is more IMO when it comes to nutrients... at least for me in soil.


Most def with soil cus it holds the nutes. When I do my all perlite hydro grows I push pretty hard but only with plants that can take it. But like you said FFOF is pretty hot and can feed very well for 4-6 weeks depending on pheno. I tell people all the time that are newbs and want to grow soil get you some of that and do straight plain water to get a feel for growing and stuff. you can grow some nice stuff with it long as you get a transplant in before flower


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Most def with soil cus it holds the nutes. When I do my all perlite hydro grows I push pretty hard but only with plants that can take it. But like you said FFOF is pretty hot and can feed very well for 4-6 weeks depending on pheno. I tell people all the time that are newbs and want to grow soil get you some of that and do straight plain water to get a feel for growing and stuff. you can grow some nice stuff with it long as you get a transplant in before flower


Yep, for sure. I used to use FFOF all the time before I started messing with making my own organic soil. A shop close by me sells it for $10.99 a bag, so it's tough to beat for quality/price.


----------



## joeypotseed (Nov 5, 2015)

I've been using roots organic and saving the soil for around 2 years. This past spring I started amending my old soil with biochar worm castings perlite azomite crab shell green sand alfafa meal kelp guano brown rock sea bird guano and sea 90, however I feel like some plants fade earlier than they should even if they have plenty of room for roots as I use 5 gallon air pots.

I feed with roots organics p and k stuff along with molasses and liquid kelp sometimes. I feel like I need to do more tea, but to me it's time consuming doing teas every week. 

I use boogie brew's tea ingredients when I do teas and that stuff foams at the top like nothing that I've ever seen! 

I am just trying to get dialed in in the last area that I can think of. I see plants like this and I am wondering what are they doing lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yep, for sure. I used to use FFOF all the time before I started messing with making my own organic soil. A shop close by me sells it for $10.99 a bag, so it's tough to beat for quality/price.


Damn man I wish I could get it for that price only two shops in my city sells it one $23 and the other $20 smdh I could make some great batches of soil with that for that price I use Roots cus its similar and the cheapest $16.



joeypotseed said:


> I've been using roots organic and saving the soil for around 2 years. This past spring I started amending my old soil with biochar worm castings perlite azomite crab shell green sand alfafa meal kelp guano brown rock sea bird guano and sea 90, however I feel like some plants fade earlier than they should even if they have plenty of room for roots as I use 5 gallon air pots.
> 
> I feed with roots organics p and k stuff along with molasses and liquid kelp sometimes. I feel like I need to do more tea, but to me it's time consuming doing teas every week.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need to amend your soil with a higher nitrogen amendment. I use the blood meal 12-0-0 and the bone meal I use has some more in it. That should give you more N so they wont fade so fast. Some phenos and plants eat a lot especially if you have good rhizosphere of bennies and microbes in the soil supplying them. I make a supersoil for flower and use fresh out the bag and old recycled soil re-amended for veg. Teas are great too and I use them to so your good bro just have to find the right balance of mixing soil.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn man I wish I could get it for that price only two shops in my city sells it one $23 and the other $20 smdh I could make some great batches of soil with that for that price I use Roots cus its similar and the cheapest $16.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need to amend your soil with a higher nitrogen amendment. I use the blood meal 12-0-0 and the bone meal I use has some more in it. That should give you more N so they wont fade so fast. Some phenos and plants eat a lot especially if you have good rhizosphere of bennies and microbes in the soil supplying them. I make a supersoil for flower and use fresh out the bag and old recycled soil re-amended for veg. Teas are great too and I use them to so your good bro just have to find the right balance of mixing soil.


Yeah blood meal is probably the most soluble ingredient for a soil, so it's a good quick-fix. Personally I can't stand the smell of it though, so I don't use it.

I'm finding that if I feed my worms the same shit that I use in my soil, I have a plant-available source of nutrients at hand. Just a lil worm casting top dress and whatever the plants are lacking they get straightened right out.


----------



## futant (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm running an Ace Malawi in almost pure Pro-mix organic (no ammendments), drench feeding Nectar for the Gods professional regimen every other water has food so far ppm is around 1140 at this point (day 28 of what could be 120 in 12/12). The tips of this landrace sativa aren't even burnt. Maybe it is the nitrate salt free nutes I dunno more observation is needed.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 5, 2015)

futant said:


> I'm running an Ace Malawi in almost pure Pro-mix organic (no ammendments), drench feeding Nectar for the Gods professional regimen every other water has food so far ppm is around 1140 at this point (day 28 of what could be 120 in 12/12). The tips of this landrace sativa aren't even burnt. Maybe it is the nitrate salt free nutes I dunno more observation is needed.
> View attachment 3536638


NFTG is semi organic bottled nutes not like synthetic nutes very good stuff use it myself sometime but that's a very happy sativa lady you have there and some sativas require a lot to keep happy. You can give them a ton and they still look like they're lacking but it just depends on what your growing. Keep that lady happy like you have her and she will reward you


----------



## futant (Nov 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> NFTG is semi organic bottled nutes not like synthetic nutes very good stuff use it myself sometime but that's a very happy sativa lady you have there and some sativas require a lot to keep happy. You can give them a ton and they still look like they're lacking but it just depends on what your growing. Keep that lady happy like you have her and she will reward you


Pro-mix organic is the actual brand of medium sold at down to earth, wasn't trying to imply that myself or NFtG was entirely organic.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 5, 2015)

futant said:


> Pro-mix organic is the actual brand of medium sold at down to earth, wasn't trying to imply that myself or NFtG was entirely organic.


No I know you wasn't bro I was just stating some facts those are great nutes your using and how some ladies especially sativas are hard to kee hapy and your killing it. Hell I don't trip on how anyone grow synthetic, organic whatever long as its dank I could care less long as its no pesticides and stuff but I don't harp on anyone about how they grow


----------



## futant (Nov 5, 2015)

Well I am flattered, with the compliment coming from you. Thank you.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 6, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I've been using roots organic and saving the soil for around 2 years. This past spring I started amending my old soil with biochar worm castings perlite azomite crab shell green sand alfafa meal kelp guano brown rock sea bird guano and sea 90, however I feel like some plants fade earlier than they should even if they have plenty of room for roots as I use 5 gallon air pots.
> 
> I feed with roots organics p and k stuff along with molasses and liquid kelp sometimes. I feel like I need to do more tea, but to me it's time consuming doing teas every week.
> 
> ...


co2 buddy co2 ... i swear it makes well built soil scream ....





roots soil, age old (not really organic) bloom at 600ppm (10 ml gal ) fulvic and humic .. little bit o epsom and co2 ...
even a compost heap IN the green house helps


----------



## calicat (Nov 6, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I've been using roots organic and saving the soil for around 2 years. This past spring I started amending my old soil with biochar worm castings perlite azomite crab shell green sand alfafa meal kelp guano brown rock sea bird guano and sea 90, however I feel like some plants fade earlier than they should even if they have plenty of room for roots as I use 5 gallon air pots.
> 
> I feed with roots organics p and k stuff along with molasses and liquid kelp sometimes. I feel like I need to do more tea, but to me it's time consuming doing teas every week.
> 
> ...





joeypotseed said:


> I've been using roots organic and saving the soil for around 2 years. This past spring I started amending my old soil with biochar worm castings perlite azomite crab shell green sand alfafa meal kelp guano brown rock sea bird guano and sea 90, however I feel like some plants fade earlier than they should even if they have plenty of room for roots as I use 5 gallon air pots.
> 
> I feed with roots organics p and k stuff along with molasses and liquid kelp sometimes. I feel like I need to do more tea, but to me it's time consuming doing teas every week.
> 
> ...


If you cannot seem to shake teas as a part of your regimen, I would highly recommend Og tea from Mendo. No brewing necessary. It does have residue so not conducive with sprayer applications and some hydro systems. But top dressing works just fine. I use it from time to time if my soil/soiless recipe cannot last me the entire journey.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I used to use FFOF. I didn't use nutrients of any kind for a good 6+ weeks. After that, I'd keep it around 600-800 ppm. Less is more IMO when it comes to nutrients... at least for me in soil.


goddamn 6 weeks?
I used to use straight FFOF and I would usually start adding nutes about 2 weeks in but at lower dosage.. I'd start off at about 25% strength and work up from there.





genuity said:


> Just winging it,I'm going to say 1200-1500 ppm on my synthetic grows..


same here



genuity said:


> Stardawg Guava x A11
> 
> Is the next Bodhi seeds I'm popping. .


NICE!!!!! that cross sounds dope..thinking about it makes me wanna pop my Pagodas.

I just made a A11G x [SFV OGK x JACKS CLEANER] cross the other day.. dusted my A11g elephant dick cola keeper plant with pollen from the fridge I have been saving.. and threw that bitch back under the lights.

Can't friggin wait to grow those seeds out! The resulting offspring should be a lot denser and hopefully still keep those pineapple terps.



futant said:


> Well I am flattered, with the compliment coming from you. Thank you.
> View attachment 3536728


I mainly grow sativas and sat dom hybrids myself... u are killin it tho bro.
gorgeous plants!


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 7, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> goddamn 6 weeks?
> I used to use straight FFOF and I would usually start adding nutes about 2 weeks in but at lower dosage.. I'd start off at about 25% strength and work up from there.
> 
> 
> ...


I tested a SFV bx from Motarebel that Longbottom Leaf is very dom in smell and taste of lemon cus of its genes. I am pretty sure that will carry over as that's the way the genes are in the parents and from what I experienced from most phenos were straight lemon. Hopefully it doesn't over take the A11s flavor too much.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2015)

Here is the Holy Smoke/Malberry Malawi for comparison:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 7, 2015)

calicat said:


> If you cannot seem to shake teas as a part of your regimen, I would highly recommend Og tea from Mendo. No brewing necessary. It does have residue so not conducive with sprayer applications and some hydro systems. But top dressing works just fine. I use it from time to time if my soil/soiless recipe cannot last me the entire journey.


I think he needs larger pots for what he is trying to do, 5 gal fabric pot with healthy soil will make a cannabis plant grow so fast it will need more food.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 7, 2015)

Super Silver Haze X G13 Hashplant #3 is the winner in the frost department thus far. All of them smell the same so far. Hashy and sweet. Here she is, #3 in all of her glory


----------



## joeypotseed (Nov 7, 2015)

GreenSanta said:


> I think he needs larger pots for what he is trying to do, 5 gal fabric pot with healthy soil will make a cannabis plant grow so fast it will need more food.


Are you thinking 7 gallon pot instead?


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 7, 2015)

personally, i have stopped using fabric pots indoor. I use 7 to 10 gallons pots depending but in my experience I will never go back to anything less than 7 to flower a plant and if I happen to veg a little too long the 7 gals are always too small to bring a plant to maturity without liquid nutes (organic). I generally do water only but even when I am feeding I have found the 5 gals pots to be too shy to grow a flowering plants for 60 days in soil.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 7, 2015)

What about a single cola grow? 5 should be enough shouldn't it?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 7, 2015)

I


Steelheader3430 said:


> What about a single cola grow? 5 should be enough shouldn't it?


I use 2 liters for SOG lol... Have been for years now. Never had root bound issues.

I have a dilemma you guys! I have 5 SSDD I wanna drop but I'm moving in 6 mos and may not be able to keep the cuts. You guys think SSDD will still be sold in a few months since the appy is gone? It's everywhere right now but I'm afraid to bank on it.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 8, 2015)

could you isolate a male and make your own seeds?


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 8, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> could you isolate a male and make your own seeds?


fuck yeah


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 8, 2015)

yeah man if you have the time before you move maybe consider making f2's 

I've seen some members on here do that with bodhi's gear, breeder's boutique, etc 
with great looking results man 

i would focus on that over the cuts or give a few cuts to a buddy possible to mother and he could give you cuts later i had to do that earlier this year i was so packed, lol now i finally am back within my space's limits


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2015)

Hashplant 3(Chem 3 x 88g13/hp)




Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp


----------



## v.s one (Nov 8, 2015)

Those testers or can you purchase them? If so where?


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 8, 2015)

wow @akhiymjames beautiful buds as always 

that hash plant 3 looks heavenly i bet it is a wonder in person 

how's the terps on the sweet skunk x 88g13/hp? never seen any cross of sweet skunk out here in southern cali but one day i hope


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 8, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Those testers or can you purchase them? If so where?


Hashplant 3 is out, seen it at SVOC and GLG a couple weeks ago. Not sure about the other, I would assume that it would be some kind of freebie if so due to the whole Breeder Steve BS. I could be wrong though


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 8, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Hashplant 3 is out, seen it at SVOC and GLG a couple weeks ago. Not sure about the other, I would assume that it would be some kind of freebie if so due to the whole Breeder Steve BS. I could be wrong though


yeah man GLG is my favorite spot to get bodhi gear 

i like the quick reliable shipping and the freebies i got have been pretty cool 

can't wait to fill my space with some bodhi gear as time and room allows


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes Hashplant 3 is out and is at both those place Al said but the Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp is testers  so not out yet but hopefully after this report will get them out there.



Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> wow @akhiymjames beautiful buds as always
> 
> that hash plant 3 looks heavenly i bet it is a wonder in person
> 
> how's the terps on the sweet skunk x 88g13/hp? never seen any cross of sweet skunk out here in southern cali but one day i hope


Man the terps on this lady is insane!!! And I truly mean that its like sweet grapefruit/orange julius smell. I'm sure that's the Sweet Pink Grapefruit in the Sweet Skunk. I positive this lady is Sweet Skunk dom and boy it is one of the best smelling plants I have ever grown. So use to the typical loud type smell this is loud but in a totally different way. Very very sweet exotic smell but its no slouch in frost department either. The stud is amazing so its keeping up with the Hashplant 3 but just a tad less frosty


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2015)

Katsu Bubba Kush x 88g13/hp and ATF x A11gf3 are doing good but slacking on them they need transplant bad and I just haven't been able to get to shop for new dirt and stuff but will get there sometime this week. Once they get to looking much better will get pics of them. 3 Katsu Bubba x 88g13/hp ladies and 4 ATF x A11gf3 ladies


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes Hashplant 3 is out and is at both those place Al said but the Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp is testers  so not out yet but hopefully after this report will get them out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Man the terps on this lady is insane!!! And I truly mean that its like sweet grapefruit/orange julius smell. I'm sure that's the Sweet Pink Grapefruit in the Sweet Skunk. I positive this lady is Sweet Skunk dom and boy it is one of the best smelling plants I have ever grown. So use to the typical loud type smell this is loud but in a totally different way. Very very sweet exotic smell but its no slouch in frost department either. The stud is amazing so its keeping up with the Hashplant 3 but just a tad less frosty


that sounds so killer man i love exotic unique smells and flavors like that 

hope B man sees your work with her and releases her that would be real cool i would love to run some for some head stash to smoke and some to run into bubble 

i bet with that frostiness and those terps she could make some nice melt


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Katsu Bubba Kush x 88g13/hp and ATF x A11gf3 are doing good but slacking on them they need transplant bad and I just haven't been able to get to shop for new dirt and stuff but will get there sometime this week. Once they get to looking much better will get pics of them. 3 Katsu Bubba x 88g13/hp ladies and 4 ATF x A11gf3 ladies


super excited to see those too man ATF and A11 whichever phenos come out will be so awesome 

and katsu bubba i don't know much about ill look that one up since i got a lil free time at the moment finally caught up in the garden


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2015)

Oh yea I don't know if he will release the Sweet Skunk cross or not as he told me personally he lost the mom so he told me to make f2s and keep cuts whatever but he has a few crosses with the Sweet Skunk mom already Elfinstone Appy dad and Strange Brew Snow Lotus dad and it seems he also did the A11g f3 dad too called Space Mountain


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2015)

Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp. Big sativa style colas great terps and yield and with the stud should have decent potency too


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 8, 2015)

I just ordered from GLG and I got a Socal Master Kush X Longbottomleaf 6pack from Bad Dog Genetics for free. Definitely some good freebies coming from them.

ETA:
I grabbed:
Tree of Life
Tranquil Elepephantizer rmx v2
Dank Sinatra
A11g F4

Freebies were:
Blueberry Snow
Godhead


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I just ordered from GLG and I got a Socal Master Kush X Longbottomleaf 6pack from Bad Dog Genetics for free. Definitely some good freebies coming from them.
> 
> ETA:
> I grabbed:
> ...


I need that Dank Sinatra just gotta have it. Everything from that 88g13/hp stud I've fallen in love with. I know Hamish praises that one too and I'm sure it something paired with that LA Affie and I want the Chocolate Trip too


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 8, 2015)

My new go to strain came out of nowhere, I did not expect to find such a keeper. Its (Respect X Chemo) X Ancient OG. The female Ancient OG was kinda lame and tucked in a bad corner of the room, regardless I hit her with a male Crisco (Respect X Chemo) that I had at the time. I grew some of those seeds out and one female was very impressive at harvest, she was undeniably blueberry goodness and insane amount of resin...

I had to reveg her, I am just harvesting the first round of clones from that girl and I am not getting as much blueberry anymore but anise instead... same resin content though. Anyway after researching I found that Ancient OG has blueberry in the lineage... Pretty cool how breeding it to another F1 brought that blueberry back... I wonder if the change in smell and flavor has to do with the fact that the plant has had time to age, or if it has to do more with different amendments in my soil, cooler temps, earlier or later harvest etc ... 

Anyway, blueberry or anise, she s gonna be in the garden for a while...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 8, 2015)

Will have my new PC soon and throw up some updates... Affy x Dragon Blood pretty damn fast in flower it is unreal....


----------



## calicat (Nov 8, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> super excited to see those too man ATF and A11 whichever phenos come out will be so awesome
> 
> and katsu bubba i don't know much about ill look that one up since i got a lil free time at the moment finally caught up in the garden


Your Katsu cut of Bubba Kush is after the original cut or pre 92 that B and Nspecta uses. Orgnkid sold a cut to Katsu.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 8, 2015)

Oh Al one tip with that Dank Sinatra, less Nitrogen is more... Otherwise she grows leaves instead of buds... And when she looks ready trust me wait a week a good 15 percent extra weight in that last bit and the potency goes next level...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 8, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Oh Al one tip with that Dank Sinatra, less Nitrogen is more... Otherwise she grows leaves instead of buds... And when she looks ready trust me wait a week a good 15 percent extra weight in that last bit and the potency goes next level...


You da man Ham, good lookin out for a brotha.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 8, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> could you isolate a male and make your own seeds?





Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> yeah man if you have the time before you move maybe consider making f2's
> 
> I've seen some members on here do that with bodhi's gear, breeder's boutique, etc
> with great looking results man
> ...


That thought crossed my mind. 

Might just throw all 5 in my box and let them do their thing once I finish my current run. Maybe even throw a few females of other stuff to get dusted by the SSDD male(s).


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 8, 2015)

Or harvest the pollen sacks and have it available when you want it. Also you could choose the male if you get more than one. And have a cleaner area.


----------



## Spirallight (Nov 8, 2015)

Continued issues w bodhi seeds. The synergy freebies just exploded with male flowers (those tiny ones) inside of a bunch of the buds on two separate plants. Today another batch of balls on one of the mothers milk phenos that i thought was one of my clean clones. So over it.

Mind you they are the only plants in the grow with any issues of this. All the other strains are proven winners. Mothers milk is not, and now i see why synergy is a freebie. 

Not sold on bodhi and probably moving on to other proven breeders. I just wish people would dial in their strains before release.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 8, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I just ordered from GLG and I got a Socal Master Kush X Longbottomleaf 6pack from Bad Dog Genetics for free.


You can't go wrong with that cross!!

Longbottom Leaf is really impressing me! Running those now.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 9, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Or harvest the pollen sacks and have it available when you want it. Also you could choose the male if you get more than one. And have a cleaner area.


Depends on my ratios too I guess. I may just bite the bullet and buy a full pack for an f2 project. 

I figure the more quality males thrown in the more diversity and lack of bottleneck in genetics. Time will tell!


----------



## littlegiant (Nov 9, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I just ordered from GLG and I got a Socal Master Kush X Longbottomleaf 6pack from Bad Dog Genetics for free. Definitely some good freebies coming from them.
> 
> ETA:
> I grabbed:
> ...


Ya that's real nice! Just got some Bad Dog Dead Head og freebies
plus some Solo's Stash x Biker Kush freebies. and a fuckin free pack of godhead. How generous of a dude is that!
Have plenty of beans for a while and look forward to popping every one of them.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 9, 2015)

Spirallight said:


> Continued issues w bodhi seeds. The synergy freebies just exploded with male flowers (those tiny ones) inside of a bunch of the buds on two separate plants. Today another batch of balls on one of the mothers milk phenos that i thought was one of my clean clones. So over it.
> 
> Mind you they are the only plants in the grow with any issues of this. All the other strains are proven winners. Mothers milk is not, and now i see why synergy is a freebie.
> 
> Not sold on bodhi and probably moving on to other proven breeders. I just wish people would dial in their strains before release.


LOL
"I'm a whiny titty-baby who obviously shouldn't be growing chem and og strains".
Maybe try dutch genetics? They can handle over fertilization better, since they are geared more towards production than quality. 
Either way, you are definitely, definitely not the first person to grow these strains, so I'm sorry that you have a problem growing bodhi strains, but its pretty obvious where the problem is.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 9, 2015)

I've been growing Bodhi's stuff a while now.. since the first pack I bought..Purple Moonshine from back in 2008..and proud to say... never saw a male pre-flower on any of my ladies. Every plant nanner free.

my old bodhi purple moonshine


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 9, 2015)

Spirallight said:


> Continued issues w bodhi seeds. The synergy freebies just exploded with male flowers (those tiny ones) inside of a bunch of the buds on two separate plants. Today another batch of balls on one of the mothers milk phenos that i thought was one of my clean clones. So over it.
> 
> Mind you they are the only plants in the grow with any issues of this. All the other strains are proven winners. Mothers milk is not, and now i see why synergy is a freebie.
> 
> Not sold on bodhi and probably moving on to other proven breeders. I just wish people would dial in their strains before release.


Idk ur personal experience but u r the first person ive seen have issues with bodhi, other tha. The fuzz. Also mothers milk, i have seen some hermie prob with. But that one usually stands alone. I suggest no completely stopping. And hermie issues from bodhi seem to b pretty few and far between . Best of luck amd i hope u try sum other strains. Like monter said try some without chem or og genetics those saty do, og tend to sprout a male.flower if u grpw the whole pack. 

I havr seen some incredible synergy plants.but mother milk is prolly yhe most hermie pron strain ibe seen from b.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 9, 2015)

Mayb u can enlighten us on any stressers u may have had. I know pot size is big fpr b strains. And some strains have some weird hermie propensity to excessive light or over nitrogen. Amd of course the king of herme creation, lighy leaks.


----------



## calicat (Nov 9, 2015)

Off Bodhi topic...Hey Cogrown are you still going through your Blue Magoo BX2? Just wondering how your ride is going so far. Me I am going through clone test 1.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 9, 2015)

i can't say much on bodhis gear going hermi or not, i've yet to grow his gear just started collecting some beans of his

and after seeing this thread and what people can do with his gear and all i can say is that environmental stress is probably the biggest factor in that

I've ran multiple strains I've seen people complain of herm issues with by different breeders and with care and
'reading' the plant as she needs things i believe the herm thing is nearly unheard of with B man gear

not trying to bash anyones grow or methods man just saying that is my experience @Spirallight 

all in all everyone have a great morning and happy growing!


----------



## The Knave (Nov 9, 2015)

Ordering a pk of Sunshine Daydream and a pk of Sky Lotus with a promo pk of Blueberry Snow (Blueberry Indica x Snow Lotus) to sweeten the pot.

Problem I have is trying to decide between strains, all sound good. Black Triangle, Dream Beaver, Gogi OG, etc. To be honest, since I've never ordered any of Bodhi's strains before I think any would do, I'm more curious about the promo since I've never seen it offered before. Then again, miss one strain, no sweat. Almost seems every drop something new and exciting comes out. 

So....unless somebody advises changing strains on my order, tonight when I get back to house I'll be placing my first Bodhi order. Yay me


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 9, 2015)

I've seen quite a few hermies with his testers on breedbay atleast. As others have said that's OG/chem/any MJ plant. 

Some are more prone than others but people need to learn that MJ in general wants to reproduce and if you don't let it sometimes it "goes bananas". Bad jokes aside, ya gotta learn to treat your ladies well and deal with issues as they come. Couple nannies don't mean the genetics are bad.


----------



## torontoke (Nov 9, 2015)

I just read a disturbing post in another thread and thought I'd share it here since the other day everyone was pumping mr souls tires. He has come out of hiding like all the rest of the mj vultures looking to cash in.
Selling out to the biggest lp in Canada isn't going to do much for his future seed sales considering tweed is doing their damnedest to remove home grows.
Fuk tweed and everyone that associates with them


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 9, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I've seen quite a few hermies with his testers on breedbay atleast. As others have said that's OG/chem/any MJ plant.
> 
> Some are more prone than others but people need to learn that MJ in general wants to reproduce and if you don't let it sometimes it "goes bananas". Bad jokes aside, ya gotta learn to treat your ladies well and deal with issues as they come. Couple nannies don't mean the genetics are bad.


I agree. However, in the email i got for the new testers at least, he says to.not breed with them until they r fully tested amd released to limit these traits. So more will b seen in testers but many dont get released or r only freebies. And some testers listed as experimental or sensitive. So id say if u wanna limit ur chances of hermies u gotta ask around the threads, check breedbay and take some chances but all breeders are goimg to have strains more sensative than others


----------



## Spirallight (Nov 9, 2015)

COGrown said:


> LOL
> "I'm a whiny titty-baby who obviously shouldn't be growing chem and og strains".
> Maybe try dutch genetics? They can handle over fertilization better, since they are geared more towards production than quality.
> Either way, you are definitely, definitely not the first person to grow these strains, so I'm sorry that you have a problem growing bodhi strains, but its pretty obvious where the problem is.


Ok thanks for ur thoughts. Clearly the problem is me and if these phenos were in your grow they of obv would be amazing and without issue. 

I am not her for argument just stating my facts and this thread is the only reason I am running bodhi in the first place. 



JDGreen said:


> Mayb u can enlighten us on any stressers u may have had. I know pot size is big fpr b strains. And some strains have some weird hermie propensity to excessive light or over nitrogen. Amd of course the king of herme creation, lighy leaks.


Running them in 5 gal pots with a mix of ocean forest, mikos, and perlite. 1000 watt lamps per 4x4 area so it's definitely heavy on lighting. I don't do much feeding. None in veg because transplanting takes care of it. Temps at 78 lights on and 60 off heater controlled. Good ventilation. Maybe a touch too hot at the tips of the buds. I still think it's genetic.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 9, 2015)

Spirallight said:


> Ok thanks for ur thoughts. Clearly the problem is me and if these phenos were in your grow they of obv would be amazing and without issue.
> 
> I am not her for argument just stating my facts and this thread is the only reason I am running bodhi in the first place.
> 
> ...


Since it was the mothers milk. I would agree genetics. Likr i said, that one is a bit of an exception i think. I just wouldnt give up on Bodhi entirely. Some of his stuff is pretty coveted and from wat I've seen u cam really trust that the strain is as his says it is.


----------



## Spirallight (Nov 9, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Since it was the mothers milk. I would agree genetics. Likr i said, that one is a bit of an exception i think. I just wouldnt give up on Bodhi entirely. Some of his stuff is pretty coveted and from wat I've seen u cam really trust that the strain is as his says it is.



At least I'm not crazy. It would be a really nice strain for someone who has time to hang out in the garden all day and bask in their glory while looking for herm issues. Sure some people don't mind a couple seeds in their crop, but I'm not one of them. If it's planned seed from proven parents then yes. But if it's from genetic herm issues then there will be tendencies to pass the trait along. Or. Maybe I am a noob and should just stick to growing indica.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 9, 2015)

Spirallight said:


> Ok thanks for ur thoughts. Clearly the problem is me and if these phenos were in your grow they of obv would be amazing and without issue.
> 
> I am not her for argument just stating my facts and this thread is the only reason I am running bodhi in the first place.
> 
> ...


Those are a tiny bit low on the night temps.. And yes, that's a ton of light.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 9, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I just read a disturbing post in another thread and thought I'd share it here since the other day everyone was pumping mr souls tires. He has come out of hiding like all the rest of the mj vultures looking to cash in.
> Selling out to the biggest lp in Canada isn't going to do much for his future seed sales considering tweed is doing their damnedest to remove home grows.
> Fuk tweed and everyone that associates with them View attachment 3538866


Interesting, thanks for sharing. I'm still very interested in the man's future breeding projects, even if I don't end up with a _*want to purchase*_ feeling at the end..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 9, 2015)

Spirallight said:


> Ok thanks for ur thoughts. Clearly the problem is me and if these phenos were in your grow they of obv would be amazing and without issue.
> 
> I am not her for argument just stating my facts and this thread is the only reason I am running bodhi in the first place.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with reporting problems that you've had IMO. We all have our favorite breeders, and some folks tend to get defensive of them. I would rather see honest reports, good and bad, than people going out of their way to sugar coat things.

Having said that, you may have just encountered some bad luck. I've had nothing but great plants from Bodhi, as have the vast majority of people that grow his gear. Better luck next time...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 9, 2015)

Plenty of pollen from the two tester males (already got the OK from the B man, and the seeds from this project are for personal use)

Now they've been binned and the veg cab cleaned and filled again.
Popped some:
Sagarmatha Flow
TGA Jack the Ripper
Bodhi Blueberry Snow
Gooeybreeder Star Struck (old timers mango Haze x oldtimers mango Haze x dark desire x gooey 84%) super stoked for this one!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 9, 2015)

The Knave said:


> Ordering a pk of Sunshine Daydream and a pk of Sky Lotus with a promo pk of Blueberry Snow (Blueberry Indica x Snow Lotus) to sweeten the pot.
> 
> Problem I have is trying to decide between strains, all sound good. Black Triangle, Dream Beaver, Gogi OG, etc. To be honest, since I've never ordered any of Bodhi's strains before I think any would do, I'm more curious about the promo since I've never seen it offered before. Then again, miss one strain, no sweat. Almost seems every drop something new and exciting comes out.
> 
> So....unless somebody advises changing strains on my order, tonight when I get back to house I'll be placing my first Bodhi order. Yay me


Since your a first timer my honest recommendation would be go for the SSDD and the goji. Arguably B's two most popular strains and a great place to start. 

I'd also choose the godhead freebie over the blueberry snow, just my 2.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 9, 2015)

So my ventilation is good so far. I harvested the two males about 12" away from the flowering plants (bloom cab shut of course) over a week ago and no signs of accidental pollination yet.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 9, 2015)

When growing bodhi gear or anybreeders work you should always pull cuts off the original before you flower. Those cuts almost 90% of the time will not show the issues that the mother plant will express! Theres alot of stress involved in a seedlings life. Pot size is huge with b gear! So look at that as a factor to... Next i would look for light in the grow room, not hard to miss something. Another thing to look for is a fan pushing hard on a plant! That can stress a girl out to. @Spirallight


----------



## homebrewer (Nov 9, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> i can't say much on bodhis gear going hermi or not, i've yet to grow his gear just started collecting some beans of his
> 
> and after seeing this thread and what people can do with his gear and all i can say is that environmental stress is probably the biggest factor in that
> 
> ...


I had a Silver Mountain plant throw balls down low during flower but that is just part of the hobby. If folks can't deal with an occasional ball here and there when pheno hunting then they should probably quit and find another pastime. To think that plants should never throw a nanner or an occasional ball on a random pheno is an unrealistic expectation.


----------



## genuity (Nov 9, 2015)

homebrewer said:


> I had a Silver Mountain plant throw balls down low during flower but that is just part of the hobby. If folks can't deal with an occasional ball here and there when pheno hunting then they should probably quit and find another pastime. To think that plants should never throw a nanner or an occasional ball on a random pheno is an unrealistic expectation.


This post needs to be embedded in the brains of us all...


----------



## calicat (Nov 9, 2015)

Unfortunately brother Gen it is easier to look for a scapegoat rather than except the reality that we do not live in a perfect world and shit just happens.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 9, 2015)

I heard a geneticist on Adam Dunn say that ALL cannabis carries the genetic code to produce male flowers. No matter how "stable" the strain is.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 9, 2015)

Talking of males 



My Skylotus (skywalker og x snowlotus) , has any one done any cross's with this strain?. I don't have any space for males but...maybe its time to make some space


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 9, 2015)

homebrewer said:


> I had a Silver Mountain plant throw balls down low during flower but that is just part of the hobby. If folks can't deal with an occasional ball here and there when pheno hunting then they should probably quit and find another pastime. To think that plants should never throw a nanner or an occasional ball on a random pheno is an unrealistic expectation.


very very well said @homebrewer  

and @Spirallight id say try again with another strain like some have already said,

but random things do happen at times with these pheno hunts just a part of this walk of life 

hope all your future runs with bodhi go well if you do end up trying again 

also what @hellraizer30 said can be soooo true with a lot of seedlings I've ran their cuts outperform the mothers not always but I've seen it a lot 

anyways much love to you all fellow bodhi fans and RIU growers!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 9, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> So my ventilation is good so far. I harvested the two males about 12" away from the flowering plants (bloom cab shut of course) over a week ago and no signs of accidental pollination yet.


I always wonder about growers methods of keeping the males pollen out of a close grow room. The fact that pollen can travel a mile always gives me the heebie jeebies. Wouldn't mind hearing others methods with my first real project coming up. I've grown males out in separate properties but never together.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 9, 2015)

Spirallight said:


> Continued issues w bodhi seeds. The synergy freebies just exploded with male flowers (those tiny ones) inside of a bunch of the buds on two separate plants. Today another batch of balls on one of the mothers milk phenos that i thought was one of my clean clones. So over it.
> 
> Mind you they are the only plants in the grow with any issues of this. All the other strains are proven winners. Mothers milk is not, and now i see why synergy is a freebie.
> 
> Not sold on bodhi and probably moving on to other proven breeders. I just wish people would dial in their strains before release.


I dont believe you. Synegy was an EPIC run for me. Genuity and a few other managed Mothers Milk juuuuuust fine. I am going to go out on a limb here and wager you run a regular herm factory. Been testing for Bodhi for years and buying his gear too. Beep. Either you fucked up or you fucked up. All I did was talk to a few cats and get to know the peculiarities and I have had ZERO issues. ESPECIALLY with Synegy which everybody here knows is one of my favorites. I have run 20 beans of it. It is a masterpiece.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 9, 2015)

calicat said:


> Off Bodhi topic...Hey Cogrown are you still going through your Blue Magoo BX2? Just wondering how your ride is going so far. Me I am going through clone test 1.


Not at the moment, I saved a bunch of the pollen from a nice frosty male, but the females weren't quite what I wanted. I only ran half the pack and just had two girls though. Both were very strong, but its tough competition around here as far as flavor and effect. I definitely plan to run the rest of the pack.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 9, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I always wonder about growers methods of keeping the males pollen out of a close grow room. The fact that pollen can travel a mile always gives me the heebie jeebies. Wouldn't mind hearing others methods with my first real project coming up. I've grown males out in separate properties but never together.


Bloom is sealed and filtered, and each chamber is hooked to the same 8" exhaust which is absolutely overkill for the size of my space. I harvested both males standing in front of the veg cab right under the exhaust.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 9, 2015)

I've had tons of issues running Bodhi. Slowly learning they were my fault. Fix one issue and discover I had other stress factors. Still people say my seeded Bodhi ( be it ATF, the fuzz, or bbh) was better than anything they've ever found at the dispensaries. And we've got some great growers up here. When a friend says her husband is a master grower and her eyes light up with bewilderment when you hand her a bagged up nugget of Bodhi there's something to it.


----------



## futant (Nov 9, 2015)

So basically to run Bodhi gear successfully you have to be man enough to find potential fault in _self_ as much as _other. _Damn there just may be doses of personal growth in those beans! I like em even more _sans _easy button_._


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 9, 2015)

futant said:


> So basically to run Bodhi gear successfully you have to be man enough to find potential fault in _self_ as much as _other. _Damn there just may be doses of personal growth in those beans! I like em even more _sans _easy button_._


Well said


----------



## genuity (Nov 9, 2015)

Dragons soul 

All leggy gals they are
But a quick hulk slap across the canopy,will definitely keep them in check..


----------



## DSinatra (Nov 9, 2015)

Update : out of 2 golden triangles, 1 nl5, 1 mothers milk, 2 white lotus all are male. One of the white lotus is yet to be determined. Super bummer..


----------



## Spirallight (Nov 10, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I dont believe you. Synegy was an EPIC run for me. Genuity and a few other managed Mothers Milk juuuuuust fine. I am going to go out on a limb here and wager you run a regular herm factory. Been testing for Bodhi for years and buying his gear too. Beep. Either you fucked up or you fucked up. All I did was talk to a few cats and get to know the peculiarities and I have had ZERO issues. ESPECIALLY with Synegy which everybody here knows is one of my favorites. I have run 20 beans of it. It is a masterpiece.


Well lucky you then. Running this herm factory of mine is pretty stressful after years of running a smooth operation. I've got a most beautiful synergy that is the keeper of the 5. Can't wait to watch it develop.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 10, 2015)

DSinatra said:


> Update : out of 2 golden triangles, 1 nl5, 1 mothers milk, 2 white lotus all are male. One of the white lotus is yet to be determined. Super bummer..


Super bummer.:\ looks like i got 1/6. On the jabbas. But im super excited about the one


----------



## futant (Nov 10, 2015)

DSinatra said:


> Update : out of 2 golden triangles, 1 nl5, 1 mothers milk, 2 white lotus all are male. One of the white lotus is yet to be determined. Super bummer..


Jesus I can't get a male to pop right now if my life depended on it. I am actually trying to find a few Male plants.


----------



## The Knave (Nov 10, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Since your a first timer my honest recommendation would be go for the SSDD and the goji. Arguably B's two most popular strains and a great place to start.
> 
> I'd also choose the godhead freebie over the blueberry snow, just my 2.


I took your suggestion and ordered Sunshine and Gogi. I originally was leaning towards Gogi, but at some point for some reason I don't remember why I chose Sky Lotus (couldn't have anything to do with I just watched a Star Wars trailer online).

So a pk of SSDD and a pk of Gogi with a promo of the Blueberry Snow is next to grace my mailbox. The bank I ordered from didn't offer the Godhead.

Thx for the imput


----------



## COGrown (Nov 10, 2015)

I only had real intersex issues with bodhi strains that were either specifically not recommended for indoor growing (the skunk 91 f1s) or were test strains that did not end up getting commercial release for that reason. I only had intersex issues with 1/7 skunk 91s, and we were all warned by b himself that it was a release for outdoor growers that could have problems inside. I found banners (around four total) on one Apollo girl out of a full pack, but those were the open pollination release, so not totally a surprise there. I had one incredible chem d dominant RKU that had the tendency to throw a nanner here or there if I ran her really late, but she never released any pollen, which was honestly almost a shame. I've run maybe around 20 bodhi strains altogether.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 10, 2015)

numberfour said:


> Talking of males
> 
> View attachment 3539040
> 
> My Skylotus (skywalker og x snowlotus) , has any one done any cross's with this strain?. I don't have any space for males but...maybe its time to make some space


I just started a pack, but I wasn't planning on keeping males. I'm going to look to either some other breeder's gear, or my own beans, for my next male(s). The next b gear i make seeds with will be either the dank Sinatra or hpk x uzbeki.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 10, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I only had real intersex issues with bodhi strains that were either specifically not recommended for indoor growing (the skunk 91 f1s) or were test strains that did not end up getting commercial release for that reason. I only had intersex issues with 1/7 skunk 91s, and we were all warned by b himself that it was a release for outdoor growers that could have problems inside. I found banners (around four total) on one Apollo girl out of a full pack, but those were the open pollination release, so not totally a surprise there. I had one incredible chem d dominant RKU that had the tendency to throw a nanner here or there if I ran her really late, but she never released any pollen, which was honestly almost a shame. I've run maybe around 20 bodhi strains altogether.


He also stated that the rku has some nanner issues, amd to be on the look out if he releases his future crosses that he is testing.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 10, 2015)

The Knave said:


> I took your suggestion and ordered Sunshine and Gogi. I originally was leaning towards Gogi, but at some point for some reason I don't remember why I chose Sky Lotus (couldn't have anything to do with I just watched a Star Wars trailer online).
> 
> So a pk of SSDD and a pk of Gogi with a promo of the Blueberry Snow is next to grace my mailbox. The bank I ordered from didn't offer the Godhead.
> 
> Thx for the imput


good choices brother I'm sure you will love the SSDD everything I've seen of it on here and in person were so amazing i got a pack of those, a pack of star flight , prayer tower, black triangle, and blueberry mountain..

soon as i have space from all these clone onlys ill pop the SSDD 

out of all the clone onlys I've ran this year they are all very nice potent great smoke but only a couple resonate with me as keepers for my taste and specific cannabinoid profile i am looking for 

i like them all but everyone has preferences 
seed make take a little patience starting and sorting out males but i love pheno hunting personally


----------



## DSinatra (Nov 10, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Super bummer.:\ looks like i got 1/6. On the jabbas. But im super excited about the one


Jabbas stash is a good one. Your lucky you got at least one...I wish I had one lol. I got a pack of jabbas stash or solos stash I forgot which one.


----------



## DSinatra (Nov 10, 2015)

futant said:


> Jesus I can't get a male to pop right now if my life depended on it. I am actually trying to find a few Male plants.


Your lucky duck!


----------



## DSinatra (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm seeing alot of people talking about having males and wanting to use them. Before you do choose to use them get your blessings from bodhi. Don't use his work without permission


----------



## homebrewer (Nov 10, 2015)

DSinatra said:


> I'm seeing alot of people talking about having males and wanting to use them. Before you do choose to use them *get your blessings from bodhi. Don't use his work without permission*


Unless you're in direct financial competition with Bodhi or any other breeder for that matter, permission is not necessary.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 10, 2015)

Yep if someone sells regular seeds and you paid for em it's fair game to do whatever you want with them.


Testers a different story though.


----------



## Scotch089 (Nov 10, 2015)

Some more SSDD that are in their last week, have 5 gogi beans in dirt to mix the next run up a bit


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 10, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> Some more SSDD that are in their last week, have 5 gogi beans in dirt to mix the next run up a bit
> 
> View attachment 3539706 View attachment 3539707 View attachment 3539708 View attachment 3539709 View attachment 3539710 View attachment 3539711 View attachment 3539712


Holy shit those are beautiful. I just switched my 6 SSDD babies into flower today for sexing and man I hope they end up looking that good. Yours look very tasty.


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 10, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> Some more SSDD that are in their last week, have 5 gogi beans in dirt to mix the next run up a bit
> 
> View attachment 3539706 View attachment 3539707 View attachment 3539708 View attachment 3539709 View attachment 3539710 View attachment 3539711 View attachment 3539712


What training techniques did you use? Looks like some LST at the least. Thats a nice canopy you going. Did you pop those from seed and which pheno did you keep? Just trying to get some info for my grow of SSDD.


----------



## Scotch089 (Nov 10, 2015)

These were the first run with clones from the momma seed. 

Topped once and intensely trained after that. 

This one is a super indica built pheno. Nodes just stack, tops split into 3 headed dragons by themselves- no fimming necessary. (Big seller for me)

Still wanting to hunt through my beans, GREAT smell, strong high, but wanna see if I can pull that flavor out a little more.


----------



## eyes (Nov 10, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> Here is the giant stretchy lady Lemon Thai x Dragonsblood Hashplant and her sister. She had the Blood trait!! She was the quickest flowerinrsg and kinda smaller yielder compared to her sisters, but not by too much. The top cola was close to the light so the cola was kind of scorched.
> 
> There is another lady that is identical, except she easily could have or should have been taken another week, but I really needed the space so chop chop!! #2 actually smelled like a evergreen spruce tree or something maybe 5% citrus in her smell. Weird... Nice big sativa buds that are very thick and dense for a sativa dom plant imo. I can't wait till they are dried and cured!!! Both girls are all over themselves the buds are so heavy. Great Line Get when ya can!View attachment 3536006View attachment 3536007 View attachment 3536008 View attachment 3536011 View attachment 3536013 View attachment 3536016


nice potography. everthing looks stellar!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 10, 2015)

Scotch089 said:


> Some more SSDD that are in their last week, have 5 gogi beans in dirt to mix the next run up a bit
> 
> View attachment 3539706 View attachment 3539707 View attachment 3539708 View attachment 3539709 View attachment 3539710 View attachment 3539711 View attachment 3539712


This gets me super pumped to pop my SSDD. Beautiful cut and pictures my friend.


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 10, 2015)

DSinatra said:


> I'm seeing alot of people talking about having males and wanting to use them. Before you do choose to use them get your blessings from bodhi. Don't use his work without permission


how many famous strains come from ''unknown'' strains... I think this is silly , look at seed banks nowadays charging $10-25 a seed. If I find a keeper and I paid premium for it, I will use it, perhaps if I was to turn around and sell the offspring I would give credit where credit is due but I would never ask permission to cross breed.... if the original breeder is not happy I would call it an ''unknown'' cross... weed of today wouldnt be what it is if it wasnt for basement breeders...


----------



## DSinatra (Nov 11, 2015)

GreenSanta said:


> how many famous strains come from ''unknown'' strains... I think this is silly , look at seed banks nowadays charging $10-25 a seed. If I find a keeper and I paid premium for it, I will use it, perhaps if I was to turn around and sell the offspring I would give credit where credit is due but I would never ask permission to cross breed.... if the original breeder is not happy I would call it an ''unknown'' cross... weed of today wouldnt be what it is if it wasnt for basement breeders...


Idk bro. I think someone using someone else's hard work to make their own they should ask the breeder if they can use it. I asked bodhi if I can use his he gave me his blessing. I guess it's just respect or morals or idk. If I spent time to create something special I would want someone else to steal my work for their own gain. Maybe I'm just an ass idk


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 11, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> this is Stardwag Guava x 88 g13/hp


 And nyc


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 11, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I was wondering something and this question if for those of you that run hit soils like Fox farm ocean forest and roots organic.. How high do you go with the ppm's in your water when you feed imduring flower? Just curious.. Thanks


Don't flower fox ocean it's a veg mix


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 11, 2015)

DSinatra said:


> Idk bro. I think someone using someone else's hard work to make their own they should ask the breeder if they can use it. I asked bodhi if I can use his he gave me his blessing. I guess it's just respect or morals or idk. If I spent time to create something special I would want someone else to steal my work for their own gain. Maybe I'm just an ass idk


Just playing devils advocate here but aren't the majority of Bodhi's strains made from elite moms that came from other breeder somewhere down the line? Are you saying he went back to each original breeder of that lineage and received their permission? He seems like the kind of guy who might do that so who knows. But he also seems like the kind of guy that wouldn't be an asshole about using his lines in breeding projects. I would think its all about doing things in a respectful way and in my opinion mentioning the original breeder in the description of your cross is all that's required (like how Bodhi does for his crosses). Having to get permission from someone who came up with the original cross seems silly. Give em a shout out and move on.


----------



## joeypotseed (Nov 11, 2015)

4/4 Apollo11g3 x lemon thai confirmed female. I just did a stem rub and one really did smell like.... Cheetos lol I always read that people said apollo11 smells like Cheetos and I didn't really believe it, but
was I wrong!


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 11, 2015)

man that sounds super cool even though most often you don't expect your smoke to smell like a snack but its so unique lol i bet it will smoke really nice


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 11, 2015)

One and only Bodhi knock is his MSS is not the real cut deft a Ss but not the holy grail ..grew up smoking it almost tattoo on my arm lol i and lots of MSS crew see wanna be Sensi supers no knock to them but it's not same pheno cut that was in Sour Giesel DnL 413 Doms Straight up ...only one pheno and its or was around since late mid 80s also guys so remains a mystery ChemLife!!! Haters smell the 91 terps we spit at you and the ChemFam nicest cats ever so def will defend and try me on any shit to the bone Fools! Your smoking Chem now maybe 5-+ways back but it's all Chem Terps! Can't be beat


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 11, 2015)

TenEmies said:


> Don't flower fox ocean it's a veg mix


I don't even bother cause use RO ppm is 0..if using roots o for flower use 707blend cause any kind of soil you're using and flour you don't want the nitrogen and stuff that's in some in your veg soils by bag ...trust me!! When your flowering you cut back on stuff not add and veg time is when your building roots the hold more fruits in flower stage


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 11, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Just playing devils advocate here but aren't the majority of Bodhi's strains made from elite moms that came from other breeder somewhere down the line? Are you saying he went back to each original breeder of that lineage and received their permission? He seems like the kind of guy who might do that so who knows. But he also seems like the kind of guy that wouldn't be an asshole about using his lines in breeding projects. I would think its all about doing things in a respectful way and in my opinion mentioning the original breeder in the description of your cross is all that's required (like how Bodhi does for his crosses). Having to get permission from someone who came up with the original cross seems silly. Give em a shout out and move on.


Most definitely not. Remember when Breeder Steve got his panties in a bunch over Blockhead Bx? We can safely assume that Bodhi never asked nor received "permission" to use the Blockhead after that. I'm sure the same goes with the Sweet Skunk crosses and most every other cross. Nothing wrong with that. *MAYBE* with closely held/protected and highly revered cuts but I doubt they'd be sold to a breeder in the first place if that was the case.

Although B does work with some landrace collections he did on his own, not many people are starting with landrace strains for their breeding projects. Most everyone starts with strains created by others and again, there's nothing wrong with that. I don't think you need to receive someones "blessing" to use male pollen from packs your purchased or to pollinate clone only's you purchased. This whole permission and blessings thing is a bit ridiculous imo but I'm just a nobody. Noone "owns" genetics and these aren't high priests of some mystical cannabis order. 


Just my 2 cents. Much love to B and fam.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 11, 2015)

IMO if u bought it, its urs. End of story.
But a good grower knows where he got his stuff. And if its unknown its unknown if its a bodhi lemon zinger that tastes like grape candy, call it grape zinger and move on.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 11, 2015)

Got one confirmed female of my three SSDD, whoo!


----------



## futant (Nov 11, 2015)

DSinatra said:


> I'm seeing alot of people talking about having males and wanting to use them. B





D_Urbmon said:


> Most definitely not. Remember when Breeder Steve got his panties in a bunch over Blockhead Bx? We can safely assume that Bodhi never asked nor received "permission" to use the Blockhead after that. I'm sure the same goes with the Sweet Skunk crosses and most every other cross. Nothing wrong with that. *MAYBE* with closely held/protected and highly revered cuts but I doubt they'd be sold to a breeder in the first place if that was the case.
> 
> Although B does work with some landrace collections he did on his own, not many people are starting with landrace strains for their breeding projects. Most everyone starts with strains created by others and again, there's nothing wrong with that. I don't think you need to receive someones "blessing" to use male pollen from packs your purchased or to pollinate clone only's you purchased. This whole permission and blessings thing is a bit ridiculous imo but I'm just a nobody. Noone "owns" genetics and these aren't high priests of some mystical cannabis order.
> 
> ...


I am all about giving credit at every opportunity.
If you don't want your full price retail regular seed stock used in breeding programs then switch to the dark side and fem or covet and clone only. jmho


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 11, 2015)

To note i do try to keep names from breeders but if the pheno is not representory i change the name but still try to keep it close. I have a cheese and its not really cheesey pretty much a knock off, i call it Macheesmo.


----------



## futant (Nov 11, 2015)

real simple, example---> _Male P1: Bodhi's Black Triangle (get off my nuts pheno) Female P1:..._


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 11, 2015)

Ssh x g13hp


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 12, 2015)

Well to day is alittle sad,got 1/6 jabbas, , 1/6 ssdd, 0for 2 on mountain temple and still waiting on four blue snow and two mountain twmples. I really need four females but man six would.make my month lol. 

So heres a big fat joint of some cheese and ghost and a buddys stawberry cough for good fortune.​


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 12, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Ssh x g13hp
> View attachment 3540861 View attachment 3540862 View attachment 3540863 View attachment 3540864 View attachment 3540865 View attachment 3540867 View attachment 3540868


Those are looking nice and frosty already Al! I want to grow an SSH cross at some point. How are you liking the SSH x G13HP cross?


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 12, 2015)

Ah fuckballs. Just realized I left my clones from my 6 SSDD plants outside of the grow tent for 2 days. Temps were at about 70 degrees with almost 100% humidity inside their humidity dome. Found them this morning and lost a couple that had died and had mold growing on them. I had taken them out of the tent to check on the root growth and didn't put them back in because of some issues I had in the tent. Fixed the tent issues but spaced on putting the clones back in. Got the clones on a heat mat now thats got them at 84 degrees and opened the vents on the humidity dome to get the humidity to about 80%. I did this run as a learning experience since this is my first grow after a long hiatus so I expected some problems but damn I am kicking myself in the ass over this one. I took 3 clones off each plant from seed so all is not lost, lets hope the remaining clones sprout some roots soon.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 12, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Ah fuckballs. Just realized I left my clones from my 6 SSDD plants outside of the grow tent for 2 days. Temps were at about 70 degrees with almost 100% humidity inside their humidity dome. Found them this morning and lost a couple that had died and had mold growing on them. I had taken them out of the tent to check on the root growth and didn't put them back in because of some issues I had in the tent. Fixed the tent issues but spaced on putting the clones back in. Got the clones on a heat mat now thats got them at 84 degrees and opened the vents on the humidity dome to get the humidity to about 80%. I did this run as a learning experience since this is my first grow after a long hiatus so I expected some problems but damn I am kicking myself in the ass over this one. I took 3 clones off each plant from seed so all is not lost, lets hope the remaining clones sprout some roots soon.


good luck with your remaining cuts brother! 

don't feel too bad I've lost so many cuts due to my air headedness at times 

but i usually pull through with at least a couple from each seedling to keep around before flipping moms to flower 

sometimes i do everything just right, but that is when i am not too baked haha


----------



## numberfour (Nov 12, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Well to day is alittle sad,got 1/6 jabbas, , 1/6 ssdd, 0for 2 on mountain temple and still waiting on four blue snow and two mountain twmples. I really need four females but man six would.make my month lol.
> 
> So heres a big fat joint of some cheese and ghost and a buddys stawberry cough for good fortune.​


Hope you get your numbers JD. Not having the best of luck with seeds at the moment myself, looking like all males this run from my Bodhi seeds. I am only running small numbers of seeds alongside my regular girl cuts so its not a problem, will just have to crack more next time lol

Silver Mountain male, has a little funk smell and nice branching


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 12, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Those are looking nice and frosty already Al! I want to grow an SSH cross at some point. How are you liking the SSH x G13HP cross?


loving it. Refreshing aromas that range from classic lemon lime soda to funky lime funk!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 12, 2015)

The Knave said:


> Ordering a pk of Sunshine Daydream and a pk of Sky Lotus with a promo pk of Blueberry Snow (Blueberry Indica x Snow Lotus) to sweeten the pot.
> 
> *Problem I have is trying to decide between strains, all sound good. Black Triangle, Dream Beaver, Gogi OG, etc.* To be honest, since I've never ordered any of Bodhi's strains before I think any would do, I'm more curious about the promo since I've never seen it offered before. Then again, miss one strain, no sweat. Almost seems every drop something new and exciting comes out.
> 
> So....unless somebody advises changing strains on my order, tonight when I get back to house I'll be placing my first Bodhi order. Yay me


welcome to the party man... that's why we are all seed-hoarders, and have enough seeds to last the next 10 yrs.
I literally have to avoid reading this damn thread... already have like 6 packs to pop.. not including the other breeders I have...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 12, 2015)

Sampling a bit of love dawg. Tastes like chemmy og kush.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 12, 2015)

Testers getting popped soon as I get to the garden store for more of the good pots!

Tigermelon X Dragons Blood F3


----------



## futant (Nov 12, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Testers getting popped soon as I get to the garden store for more of the good pots!
> 
> Tigermelon X Dragons Blood F3


Pretty sure mine are in the mailbox waiting for me tomorrow.
This was one of my 5, so I cant wait to see this one play out.
cant wait to find out what Mr and Mrs B sent me!


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 12, 2015)

futant said:


> Pretty sure mine are in the mailbox waiting for me tomorrow.
> This was one of my 5, so I cant wait to see this one play out.
> cant wait to find out what Mr and Mrs B sent me!


Were urs sent out on the tenth, mine were


----------



## futant (Nov 12, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Were urs sent out on the tenth, mine were


Yes they were. I was out of town today and didn't go to the box.

I went to see my other favorite breeder. He hooked me up with some Sweet Nugs, cage fired hatch chiles, and white truffles, *yes I said white truffles*.
*Thanks Clancy*


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 13, 2015)

futant said:


> Yes they were. I was out of town today and didn't go to the box.
> 
> I went to see my other favorite breeder. He hooked me up with some Sweet Nugs, cage fired hatch chiles, and white truffles, *yes I said white truffles*.
> *Thanks Clancy*
> View attachment 3541589


member: 770144"]Yes they were. I was out of town today and didn't go to the box.

I went to see my other favorite breeder. He hooked me up with some Sweet Nugs, cage fired hatch chiles, and white truffles, *yes I said white truffles*.
*Thanks Clancy*
View attachment 3541589[/QUOTE]

Cool , i didnt think they would b here that soon. Three days is pretty fast.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 13, 2015)

futant said:


> Yes they were. I was out of town today and didn't go to the box.
> 
> I went to see my other favorite breeder. He hooked me up with some Sweet Nugs, cage fired hatch chiles, and white truffles, *yes I said white truffles*.
> *Thanks Clancy*
> View attachment 3541589


truffles??!!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 13, 2015)

My testers only took two days to get to me. Gotta be some kind of record.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 13, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> My testers only took two days to get to me. Gotta be some kind of record.


y'all Americans are lucky! mine usually take about 2 weeks!!! 

canada/usa border is brutal. Ordering from EU seems to always be faster.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 13, 2015)

Ooooh yeeea! Testers in. 3. Days. 

SSDD x wookie!


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 13, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Ooooh yeeea! Testers in. 3. Days.
> 
> SSDD x wookie!


That has potential


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 13, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> That has potential


The genetics do come out to 50% Appalachia, if thats a drawback.however i have some very high hopes. It was my first choice


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 13, 2015)

I know this isn't the problems section but I like you guys and it is a bodhi plant.

So I keep running into this.. Do I really need to just up my calmag or could this be something else? A combo? I'm always light on everything do there is definitely no toxicity that I can think of..
Probably just over thinking this and just need to be more plentiful return the cal mag.. Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!

ETA: more pics


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 13, 2015)

Very prominent on the lemon lime with this gal, not very sharp, almost creamy. Still pumping out the frost.


----------



## futant (Nov 13, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Were urs sent out on the tenth, mine were


Yes mine were in the box this morning at 8 am waiting for me. 
There was a slight error in packaging so I didn't get something from my list of 5.

Time to make some kick ass lemonade.


----------



## futant (Nov 13, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I know this isn't the problems section but I like you guys and it is a bodhi plant.
> 
> So I keep running into this.. Do I really need to just up my calmag or could this be something else? A combo? I'm always light on everything do there is definitely no toxicity that I can think of..
> Probably just over thinking this and just need to be more plentiful return the cal mag.. Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!View attachment 3542242View attachment 3542243
> ...


When I see something like that I flush like mad with Nectar for the Gods Herculean Harvest (basically liquid Bone meal with no nitrate salts in it, make sure you keep your mix PH up [6.7] when doing this). The idea is it locks on to nitrate\salt based Cal-Mag and chelates it to calcium that soil microbiology can _immediately_ use. 

I am not implying I know anything about how you grow Yamoni. I am only going off the look of a few leaves in some photos.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 14, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I know this isn't the problems section but I like you guys and it is a bodhi plant.
> 
> So I keep running into this.. Do I really need to just up my calmag or could this be something else? A combo? I'm always light on everything do there is definitely no toxicity that I can think of..
> Probably just over thinking this and just need to be more plentiful return the cal mag.. Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!View attachment 3542242View attachment 3542243
> ...


 Looks a bit like Phosphorous deficiency. Any weird pH swings lately?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 14, 2015)

Adrosmokin said:


> Looks a bit like Phosphorous deficiency. Any weird pH swings lately?


Nope. Ph meter is accurate and calibrated.


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 14, 2015)

Need some clarification from you Bodhi guru's. I have a pack a Cheech Wizard and on the pack it says Green Curry OG x Appalacha. However most of what I find online says Cheech Wizard is Green Curry OG x Snow Lotus. Did Bodhi just misprint the label? Not sure which dad is in use here.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 14, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> I know this isn't the problems section but I like you guys and it is a bodhi plant.
> 
> So I keep running into this.. Do I really need to just up my calmag or could this be something else? A combo? I'm always light on everything do there is definitely no toxicity that I can think of..
> Probably just over thinking this and just need to be more plentiful return the cal mag.. Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!View attachment 3542242View attachment 3542243
> ...


Yea looks like calmag to me. Some plants are calmag whores and once that is used up the N goes fast. Up the calmag and N and should be good to go


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 14, 2015)

Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp. Have really fallen in love with this stud.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp. Have really fallen in love with this stud.
> 
> View attachment 3542749
> View attachment 3542750


Wow


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea looks like calmag to me. Some plants are calmag whores and once that is used up the N goes fast. Up the calmag and N and should be good to go


That just seems right to me. The soil mix should be good to go everywhere else and it is only a couple of them that are doing this.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 14, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Wow





Al Yamoni said:


> That just seems right to me. The soil mix should be good to go everywhere else and it is only a couple of them that are doing this.


Yea certain phenos just eat way more than others so its good that your seeing this as it will be easier to run them if you plan on keeping them. GG#4 has been fading on me super fast she eats through everything so from now on when I run her she will get over half the pot with supersoil.

Man that Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp lady is amazing has the same type trichs as Hashplant 3 where they are all over the stems of fans and on fans but you can tell the mom is a nice yielder as the buds on this pheno have swelled up very nice and the smell is so sweet and exotic. The grapefruit/creamy smell is amazing and hopefully she will smoke as good as she smells and looks. That dad makes great plants and I'm loving the way those SSH x 88g13/hp look too. that's gonna be a very terpy one


----------



## Joedank (Nov 14, 2015)

Bodhi an mrs b. just broke me off a peice of CBD heaven ...gooey medicine , acdc Xa11G F3, harlequien Xa11gf3 , and a ninefold/bodhi strain perkins cannatonic X good medicine. 
my testers are purple urkle X dragonsblood F3 . 
i will try to post pics here an breedbby. as all of your(you know who you are dank growers) pics have inspired me to seek bodhi to help with cbd access. thanks for pointing me to a great breeder and person .


----------



## strayfox gear (Nov 14, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Need some clarification from you Bodhi guru's. I have a pack a Cheech Wizard and on the pack it says Green Curry OG x Appalacha. However most of what I find online says Cheech Wizard is Green Curry OG x Snow Lotus. Did Bodhi just misprint the label? Not sure which dad is in use here.



no misprint brother...he likes to recycle names on a few...

he did that with sky lotus and one other i believe...


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 14, 2015)

TenEmies said:


> One and only Bodhi knock is his MSS is not the real cut deft a Ss but not the holy grail ..grew up smoking it almost tattoo on my arm lol i and lots of MSS crew see wanna be Sensi supers no knock to them but it's not same pheno cut that was in Sour Giesel DnL 413 Doms Straight up ...only one pheno and its or was around since late mid 80s also guys so remains a mystery ChemLife!!! Haters smell the 91 terps we spit at you and the ChemFam nicest cats ever so def will defend and try me on any shit to the bone Fools! Your smoking Chem now maybe 5-+ways back but it's all Chem Terps! Can't be beat


that sucks to hear. my buddy has a couple of packs of mss x appy....does bodhi know?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 15, 2015)

A couple of my Stardawg Guava x HP plants are starting to show male parts only 1 week after flip! Crazy fast considering they were not sexually mature and so young when I initiated flower.

here's a pic of them about a week ago just after flip.

also looks like one of the PK Suge cross plants is showing the whorled phyllotaxy trait.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 15, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> A couple of my Stardawg Guava x HP plants are starting to show male parts only 1 week after flip! Crazy fast considering they were not sexually mature and so young when I initiated flower.
> 
> here's a pic of them about a week ago just after flip.
> 
> ...


My testers showed the males within a week as well. Must be that g13 papa.


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 15, 2015)

Just popped some Bodhi Bubba Shine x Kashmir

anyone have any information on Kashmir? I can't find it's lineage anywhere


----------



## calicat (Nov 15, 2015)

elephantSea said:


> Just popped some Bodhi Bubba Shine x Kashmir
> 
> anyone have any information on Kashmir? I can't find it's lineage anywhere


It is an indica dominant hybrid. It comes from India. Has been used in crosses like Barney's Farms' Vanilla Kush and Mandala Seeds' Hashberry. If you want to dig further then I recommend looking at those strains and possibly Aficionado's seeds White Kashmere.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 15, 2015)

calicat said:


> It is an indica dominant hybrid. It comes from India. Has been used in crosses like Barney's Farms' Vanilla Kush and Mandala Seeds' Hashberry. If you want to dig further then I recommend looking at those strains and possibly Aficionado's seeds White Kashmere.


you know anything about the urkle/erkle that bman is working with/ or the dragonsblood f3 . 
i grew a cali erkle cut that was so slow it was amazing . but frosty an smelled like a purple slurppee


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 15, 2015)

very good.. very good  I'm expecting a bright future then

thx!


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 15, 2015)

Joedank said:


> Bodhi an mrs b. just broke me off a peice of CBD heaven ...gooey medicine , acdc Xa11G F3, harlequien Xa11gf3 , and a ninefold/bodhi strain perkins cannatonic X good medicine.
> my testers are purple urkle X dragonsblood F3 .
> i will try to post pics here an breedbby. as all of your(you know who you are dank growers) pics have inspired me to seek bodhi to help with cbd access. thanks for pointing me to a great breeder and person .


The urkle dragonsblood was on my.list, was kinda hoping .i woulda got that, but u cant getem all


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 15, 2015)

Theres a synopsis of the dragonsblood floating around. I belive he crossed it to an f3 to bring out the blood sap trait. Ive seen some with 100% sap trait transition. Amazing


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 15, 2015)

I've seen the dark sap trait before in other strains. I never really attributed it to genetics though. Something is very appealing about it showing up 100% in a 100% purple strain. haha, I love it. I had the Purple Kush x Dragons blood on my list.

Didn't the original (real) panama red have the same trait? a very dark redish liquid.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 15, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> The urkle dragonsblood was on my.list, was kinda hoping .i woulda got that, but u cant getem all


if you are around colorado and i find a keeper you can have a cut or some pollen if the bodhiman says its coo...


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi everyone! New to Bodhi gear, ordered SSDD and More Cowbell(gsc x 88g13/HP). I'm having trouble deciding on a freebie, I'm torn between Good Medicine x 88g13/HP, or Godhead, I could also do Pink Lotus, or Blueberry Snow (blueberry ind x snow lotus). I heard that Bodhi won't be using Steve's Blockhead, or DJ Short's Blueberry for breeding anymore, so these crosses intrigue me. Please share your thoughts.....

edit: I better list all my choices, in case there is one that is a gem that I'm unaware of....

TT NL#6 x Appalachia

RM Nigerian x Afganhi F2

Natural Mystic(Jamaican x Snow Lotus)


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 15, 2015)

jpdnkstr said:


> Hi everyone! New to Bodhi gear, ordered SSDD and More Cowbell(gsc x 88g13/HP). I'm having trouble deciding on a freebie, I'm torn between Good Medicine x 88g13/HP, or Godhead, I could also do Pink Lotus, or Blueberry Snow (blueberry ind x snow lotus). I heard that Bodhi won't be using Steve's Blockhead, or DJ Short's Blueberry for breeding anymore, so these crosses intrigue me. Please share your thoughts.....
> 
> edit: I better list all my choices, in case there is one that is a gem that I'm unaware of....
> 
> ...


Mind If I ask where you are ordering from? I'd love to check their stock. I havent seen those available.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 15, 2015)

It's a local place in Michigan


----------



## calicat (Nov 15, 2015)

Joedank said:


> you know anything about the urkle/erkle that bman is working with/ or the dragonsblood f3 .
> i grew a cali erkle cut that was so slow it was amazing . but frosty an smelled like a purple slurppee


Could not tell you if it'd the original cut from Humboldt or the Mendocino version. Both have the same slow growth in vegetation. Both are great for migraines, pain, and insomnia. The Humboldt version seems more friendlier in crosses. The Mendo one sometimes suffers from identity crisis. Mendo one imo has a more distinct sour grape taste..Mendo one yields more. Humboldt one stronger.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 15, 2015)

Joedank said:


> if you are around colorado and i find a keeper you can have a cut or some pollen if the bodhiman says its coo...


Im in AZ, but i come to colorado to.see friends. Id happily trade u a ssdd cut or one of my testers the ,ssdd x wookie. Assumimg they r all good also.


----------



## joeypotseed (Nov 15, 2015)

Here is my Lemon Thai x Dragonsblood #3 Huge buds. Not very desnse. I give her a 3 out of 10 in density. Did I say Huge buds? lol Not as much skunky smell as the others. It's more of a very clear smelling floral citrus. It's not very smelly as of yet. She went 9 1/2 weeks. I would have waited another week, but I remember that some Thai's will keep growing new flowers even at its peak maturity. Anybody with any similar experiences? 

I've been smoking on some of the other 2 ladies that I pulled down 2 weeks ago and the smoke is amazing! I don't even know where to start... Very skunky fresh lemon citrus musty buds. The taste is exactly like the smell. At firs.    t you notice the Skunkiness and the musty lemon flavor is intertwined, oddly i feel like there might be some kind of melon orange in the citrus flavor behing the lemon that is. The smoke will keep you awake at night so be careful. I am not one to feel depressed ever but I can feel down if its a super slow boring day and I tell you what this stuff just puts a smile on your face! I seriously recommend this strain guys


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 15, 2015)

6x Tigermelon X Dragon's Blood F3 testers in dirt just barely.

A few more weeks until chop and then ill pop the other six.

Current testers. #3 is my favorite still. 
   

#4 looks to be the yielder of the bunch.



@akhiymjames , any idea what this deficiency looks like?


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 16, 2015)

Okay, Got 8 SSDD x Wookie testers soaking. Hoping for lots of females, havent had very good luck.with that lately, but this could b the turn around


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 16, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> 6x Tigermelon X Dragon's Blood F3 testers in dirt just barely.
> 
> A few more weeks until chop and then ill pop the other six.
> 
> ...


From what its looking like to me its looking like phosphorous deficiency. Maybe a lockout of phosphorous from soil to acidic or its just eating a lot of it and needs more but ill check my garden saver book see what else it may be but that's what it looks like IMHO


----------



## greendiamond9 (Nov 16, 2015)

jpdnkstr said:


> Hi everyone! New to Bodhi gear, ordered SSDD and More Cowbell(gsc x 88g13/HP). I'm having trouble deciding on a freebie, I'm torn between Good Medicine x 88g13/HP, or Godhead, I could also do Pink Lotus, or Blueberry Snow (blueberry ind x snow lotus). I heard that Bodhi won't be using Steve's Blockhead, or DJ Short's Blueberry for breeding anymore, so these crosses intrigue me. Please share your thoughts.....
> 
> edit: I better list all my choices, in case there is one that is a gem that I'm unaware of....
> 
> ...


I also had a hard time choosing a freebie I went with TT NL#6 x Appalachia because of the Northern Lights.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 16, 2015)

jpdnkstr said:


> Hi everyone! New to Bodhi gear, ordered SSDD and More Cowbell(gsc x 88g13/HP). I'm having trouble deciding on a freebie, I'm torn between Good Medicine x 88g13/HP, or Godhead, I could also do Pink Lotus, or Blueberry Snow (blueberry ind x snow lotus). I heard that Bodhi won't be using Steve's Blockhead, or DJ Short's Blueberry for breeding anymore, so these crosses intrigue me. Please share your thoughts.....
> 
> edit: I better list all my choices, in case there is one that is a gem that I'm unaware of....
> 
> ...


I got the blue snow. Ita doing well, pretty indica so far in veg. I know its a pre2000 blueberry indica, but i dont think its dj shorts. It may b from one of his lines but B uses a separate blueberry from Dj short that carrys the title.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 17, 2015)

I went with alaskan snow! ATF x snow lotus


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 17, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I got the blue snow. Ita doing well, pretty indica so far in veg. I know its a pre2000 blueberry indica, but i dont think its dj shorts. It may b from one of his lines but B uses a separate blueberry from Dj short that carrys the title.


Thank you! I can't wait to crack some Bodhi beans!


----------



## COGrown (Nov 17, 2015)

Here's some finished bud shots for ya, these are the two Apollo females I will be saving the f5 seeds from for future use. Basically one is bigger and more pineappley and one had more frost and longer more fingery buds and a more complicated taste and aroma with bits of pineapple and cheese and other stuff. One of my coworkers called it a cornucopia of flavor. The effects are great, very uplifting, surprisingly long lasting for a regular concentrate/extract user, and good for getting stuff done or having some fun. 
This is the big one

 

and the bottom one is the frosty one. 
And here is a macro shot of the Pura Vida full of seeds from Apollo pollen.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 17, 2015)

jpdnkstr said:


> Thank you! I can't wait to crack some Bodhi beans!


Just another tip cuz u said ur new to bodhigear, u can check out smoke reports amd other reports on breedbay, andi think the more cowbell is a bit light sensitive. Good luck im runnimg the ssdd as well and cant wait to hear how the more cowbell turns out.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 17, 2015)

Not bodhi, but heres alittle hope for growing bagseed. This is the best and really only worth while straight bagseed ive ever grown. Diamonds in the rough. Bleached the top just a hair , the stretch was crazy.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 17, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Here's some finished bud shots for ya, these are the two Apollo females I will be saving the f5 seeds from for future use. Basically one is bigger and more pineappley and one had more frost and longer more fingery buds and a more complicated taste and aroma with bits of pineapple and cheese and other stuff. One of my coworkers called it a cornucopia of flavor. The effects are great, very uplifting, surprisingly long lasting for a regular concentrate/extract user, and good for getting stuff done or having some fun.
> This is the big one
> 
> View attachment 3544771
> ...


I love them seeded buds. You should dry sift em. 

You won't be sorry. 



Plus every grower should have a set of screens to trim over.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 17, 2015)

I just checked the trics on my ssdd with my 100 power scope and couldn't even see the damn plant cause of the frost.


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 18, 2015)

Whatup everyone. New to bodhi. Got several strains from midweek song running about 3 weeks from germ. Ssdd, tranquil elephantizer, jabba stash and crocketts tangie(sry not bodhi). I hope to get as many fem as possible. Whats the avarage fem/male ratio on these strains? Anything i could do to help em be female? Anywho, loving this short stalky stacked JS so far. A couple are about twice as wide as they are tall haha. Also a few have a blueish tint on their leaves. Im very impressed so far with the overall health and vigor of all these bodhi's so far. So i ordered and just recieved two pack each of blueberry hashplant and more cowbells. Cant wait to try the smoke but it seems soooooo faaaaaar aaaawwwaaaaaaaaaaayyy!!! Lol happy growin guys and gals. Nice thread btw!!


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 18, 2015)

Jabbas stash


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sorry bout the mixed lighting. Led/t5 mix makes some leaves look yellow


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 18, 2015)

Some root porn!!


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 18, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> Whatup everyone. New to bodhi. Got several strains from midweek song running about 3 weeks from germ. Ssdd, tranquil elephantizer, jabba stash and crocketts tangie(sry not bodhi). I hope to get as many fem as possible. Whats the avarage fem/male ratio on these strains? Anything i could do to help em be female? Anywho, loving this short stalky stacked JS so far. A couple are about twice as wide as they are tall haha. Also a few have a blueish tint on their leaves. Im very impressed so far with the overall health and vigor of all these bodhi's so far. So i ordered and just recieved two pack each of blueberry hashplant and more cowbells. Cant wait to try the smoke but it seems soooooo faaaaaar aaaawwwaaaaaaaaaaayyy!!! Lol happy growin guys and gals. Nice thread btw!!


The jabbas has a seriously low female, male ratio. Good luck cuz i got 2 outta six and i thought i only got 1. I also saw some get 1-5. So good luck. Id crack at least 6 i did. The ssdd is alittle finicky in the eqrly stages at least so treat her lightly. Dont overwater.lol


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 18, 2015)

That jabba u have. Looks just lime.mine lol. Ive heard lots of good things. Wicked low stretch in it if any. Amd it has a nice dank citrusy kush taste so ive have been told. Moderate to low yielder. Does well outdoors. Hope this helps. Just topped it


----------



## genuity (Nov 18, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3545332 Sorry bout the mixed lighting. Led/t5 mix makes some leaves look yellow


Love pis of lots of veg plants...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 18, 2015)

Another shot of the #4 I knew she'd be the yielder of the bunch.


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 18, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> The jabbas has a seriously low female, male ratio. Good luck cuz i got 2 outta six and i thought i only got 1. I also saw some get 1-5. So good luck. Id crack at least 6 i did. The ssdd is alittle finicky in the eqrly stages at least so treat her lightly. Dont overwater.lol


Well schucks!! I popped a total of 11 of each strain. If i can get half fem i will be a happy camper!! Plus the 9 fem freebees from mws! Although they accidentally gave me an auto (which are next to worthless imo) sry guys not dissin on all u auto guys, autos just dnt work well w my growing style. But its all gd midweek song did me right w some discounts and price matching so i aint complaining!!


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 18, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> The jabbas has a seriously low female, male ratio. Good luck cuz i got 2 outta six and i thought i only got 1. I also saw some get 1-5. So good luck. Id crack at least 6 i did. The ssdd is alittle finicky in the eqrly stages at least so treat her lightly. Dont overwater.lol


Yes indeed !! I noticed the finickyness of the ssdd! shes not as easy carefree growing as the others bodhi's. At first the SSDD and TE were neck m neck size wise, however at this point the ssdd took off and left TE in the dust!!


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 18, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Another shot of the #4 I knew she'd be the yielder of the bunch.View attachment 3545450


Looks beautiful!!! What strain is this? Week 4-5?


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 18, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> Yes indeed !! I noticed the finickyness of the ssdd! shes not as easy carefree growing as the others bodhi's. At first the SSDD and TE were neck m neck size wise, however at this point the ssdd took off and left TE in the dust!!


Mine has been slow goin,(ssdd), but i topped her today and hopefully shell pick up. Already has the nodes formed.so shouldnt take long to recover


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> Love pis of lots of veg plants...


here ya go!  

The Bodhi testers in the bottom 3 rows. Trying out a little bit of sog style this round.


----------



## genuity (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes,that is what I love looking at....


----------



## The Knave (Nov 18, 2015)

I would love to see any of you guys take a Rorschach Test.....

"and what do you see in this picture?"
"a sog of Bodhi"
"a what of what?"


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 18, 2015)

I pulled up 43 males last night. Expecting a bunch more to show in the next week too. I got a beautiful Stardawg Guava x 88 g13/hp male with some nice stank and a killer structure. It's a shame I can't use him. I'll get a picture before I cull.


Got a few very nice C99 f7 males selected also. Going to hit everything except the Bodhi testers with C99 pollen, as per Bodhi's wishes not to use the testers for breeding.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 18, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> Looks beautiful!!! What strain is this? Week 4-5?


Somewhere around there, I don't really keep track of that, heh. Its a tester, Super Silver Haze X 1988 G13 Hashplant


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 18, 2015)

rollinfunk said:


> that sucks to hear. my buddy has a couple of packs of mss x appy....does bodhi know?


he should his has a sweet to it and it was a never forget hard master pheno so not knocking him hes great breeder


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 18, 2015)

rollinfunk said:


> that sucks to hear. my buddy has a couple of packs of mss x appy....does bodhi know?


def not the mss in sour diesel dnl giesel snodog and rest legend strains thats for sure


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 18, 2015)

SSDD 20 days. Fem??


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 18, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3546017 SSDD 20 days. Fem??


Wow, mine sexed in like 9-10 days. Not the best pic but it looks female


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 18, 2015)

SSDD also 20days. Male?? Sry bout the multiple posts. Wnt let me post multiple pics


----------



## Spirallight (Nov 19, 2015)

Upd: Looks like all the mothers milk clones made it past day 28 herm free and looking great. I tightened up some slack, did some cleaning, and made some improvements in case my herm issues were environmental. Synergy plants are nice, but nearing the end of week 9 they are in no hurry to finish up. Its unbelievable how quickly my keeper mothers milk pheno finishes up. Had sone stellar reviews of the end product. Cauciously optimistic that i may have found a keeper. I wouldnt call synergy epic, but the mamas milk coukd be. This is the 4th run from seed. I am not giving up hope.


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2015)

Spirallight said:


> Upd: Looks like all the mothers milk clones made it past day 28 herm free and looking great. I tightened up some slack, did some cleaning, and made some improvements in case my herm issues were environmental. Synergy plants are nice, but nearing the end of week 9 they are in no hurry to finish up. Its unbelievable how quickly my keeper mothers milk pheno finishes up. Had sone stellar reviews of the end product. Cauciously optimistic that i may have found a keeper. I wouldnt call synergy epic, but the mamas milk coukd be. This is the 4th run from seed. I am not giving up hope.


I still got my mother milk monster pheno.....love the soft/silky smoke...


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 19, 2015)

Spirallight said:


> Upd: Looks like all the mothers milk clones made it past day 28 herm free and looking great. I tightened up some slack, did some cleaning, and made some improvements in case my herm issues were environmental. Synergy plants are nice, but nearing the end of week 9 they are in no hurry to finish up. Its unbelievable how quickly my keeper mothers milk pheno finishes up. Had sone stellar reviews of the end product. Cauciously optimistic that i may have found a keeper. I wouldnt call synergy epic, but the mamas milk coukd be. This is the 4th run from seed. I am not giving up hope.


Im glad things r working out better for you. Must have just been a little stimg of unfortunate luck. But hears hopingtu get ur keeper. Of the mothwrsthat. dont herm.i see some good plants in there.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 19, 2015)

Got 6/8 SSDD x Wookie TESTERS, which i call Daewoo/Daywoo for short, one is up but still has the seed top on. Amd one o dont think is gunna sprount. I had it in a paper towel but noticed a small puncture hole near the top, so that one may have just been damaged. So imma consider it a 100% because the 8 seed wasnt able in the first place, so any undamaged seed germinated and is now out entirely or will b out by today.


In shot glasses lol. And one grew back under so i havr it sideways so it will grow up.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 19, 2015)

#/6 on my testers. I have a feeling the other three are going to pop up today..


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 19, 2015)

Lookin like I got 4/10 ladies on the PK Suge and 6/11 on the Stardawg Guava. I should have the final verdict in a couple days.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 19, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> View attachment 3546450 Got 6/8 SSDD x Wookie TESTERS, which i call Daewoo/Daywoo for short, one is up but still has the seed top on. Amd one o dont think is gunna sprount. I had it in a paper towel but noticed a small puncture hole near the top, so that one may have just been damaged. So imma consider it a 100% because the 8 seed wasnt able in the first place, so any undamaged seed germinated and is now out entirely or will b out by today.
> 
> 
> In shot glasses lol. And one grew back under so i havr it sideways so it will grow up.


aww mannnn... why would you name a beautiful plant like that after the worlds worst carmaker??
Change it to daywoo...
just sayin...
nobody calls their world class herb "Yugo"
or "saab"...

i'm just playin man


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 19, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> aww mannnn... why would you name a beautiful plant like that after the worlds worst carmaker??
> Change it to daywoo...
> just sayin...
> nobody calls their world class herb "Yugo"
> ...



Lol i kno. But i couldn yhinkof nething else to call it, i dont want the name to stick because i haven't even seen the plant . So its prolly best the namr doesnt stick, and i cant call it its full name. B will get the priveldge of naming this one in the end if shes released


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 19, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Lol i kno. But i couldn yhinkof nething else to call it, i dont want the name to stick because i haven't even seen the plant . So its prolly best the namr doesnt stick, and i cant call it its full name. B will get the priveldge of naming this one in the end if shes released


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 19, 2015)

Haha everytime I see or hear the word Daewoo I can only think of the scene from Pineapple Express. SHit's too funny.


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 19, 2015)

Mr and Mrs B made my dreams a reality.
I hope we can find a new sour d or something.
 
Shout out to the whole Bodhi Army.
@akhiymjames You have helped me in so many ways bro, you dont even know.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 19, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Haha everytime I see or hear the word Daewoo I can only think of the scene from Pineapple Express. SHit's too funny.



"Youve just been run over by a Daewoo Lanos Biiiiiitch!" Lol


----------



## Joedank (Nov 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Mr and Mrs B made my dreams a reality.
> I hope we can find a new sour d or something.
> View attachment 3546673
> Shout out to the whole Bodhi Army.
> @akhiymjames You have helped me in so many ways bro, you dont even know.


ohhh snap thats gonna be str8 fyaha !! hope the nanners stay away till the end ..lol...


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> ohhh snap thats gonna be str8 fyaha !! hope the nanners stay away till the end ..lol...


 I did hear some of the skunk va crosses would hermie indoors. But not 100%. But agreed. should find a couple good ones in pack


----------



## COGrown (Nov 20, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I did hear some of the skunk va crosses would hermie indoors. But not 100%. But agreed. should find a couple good ones in pack


I think you are thinking of the skunk 91, which gets the trait from the RKS. The SK va cut is one of the most stable chems in crosses and on its own, while the chem d cut usually is the most twitchy and sensitive in crosses and will herm in late flower.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 20, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I think you are thinking of the skunk 91, which gets the trait from the RKS. The SK va cut is one of the most stable chems in crosses and on its own, while the chem d cut usually is the most twitchy and sensitive in crosses and will herm in late flower.


I may b. I belive it was watver b used in the fuzz, which now that i think about it, ur right it was the 91.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 20, 2015)

Gots a new camera fpr the garden. This thing is sick.Get ready for some awsome Bodhi pics. Coming soon 2016


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 20, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> aww mannnn... why would you name a beautiful plant like that after the worlds worst carmaker??
> Change it to daywoo...
> just sayin...
> nobody calls their world class herb "Yugo"
> ...


Daewoo is a major arms manufacturer. They also build submarines and ships and also sattelites.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 20, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Gots a new camera fpr the garden. This thing is sick.View attachment 3546897Get ready for some awsome Bodhi pics. Coming soon 2016


I agree that is a killer pic!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 20, 2015)

#3 is still my favorite. Looks to be on a Hashplant frame I would guess with a total Ssh aroma. As you can see the resin coverage is excellent as well.


----------



## futant (Nov 20, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> #3 is still my favorite. Looks to be on a Hashplant frame I would guess with a total Ssh aroma. As you can see the resin coverage is excellent as well.
> View attachment 3546960 View attachment 3546961


Are the vertical stem stripes a 88ghash trait guys? My Black triangle has it and stripes are very dark, almost black.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 20, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Haha everytime I see or hear the word Daewoo I can only think of the scene from Pineapple Express. SHit's too funny.


I read this and was thinking if i get i keeper i may call it the Lanos pheno lol
But still cant get a name till its done. They r


Mad Hamish said:


> I agree that is a killer pic!


And the camera is amzing. I dont have ne that r close right now, i just cutt hat one down :/ but soon...soon


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Daewoo is a major arms manufacturer. They also build submarines and ships and also sattelites.


and they build heavy equipment too, and tvs, and stereos..
BUT their cars suck balls... they made them with ten yr warrantee and then went defunct like three yrs later...
And their actual cars, like pop the hood on one (if you can find one left)
ohhh man... talk about cheap.. like they make first generation Kias look like a friggin Maybach


----------



## 4ftRoots (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey I want to get into bodhi gear and I think sunshine daydream is the strain i'm going to order first. Would anyone recommend something else or is sunshine daydream pretty dang good? I want to get Dank Sinatra too. I love jazz and ever since seeing it offered as a spinoff, I have to try it. I heard sunshine daydream was discontinued and super fire so I want to grab it while I can.


----------



## H2OBO (Nov 20, 2015)

Blue dream X ssdd testers soaked and dropped!


----------



## H2OBO (Nov 20, 2015)

4ftRoots said:


> Hey I want to get into bodhi gear and I think sunshine daydream is the strain i'm going to order first. Would anyone recommend something else or is sunshine daydream pretty dang good? I want to get Dank Sinatra too. I love jazz and ever since seeing it offered as a spinoff, I have to try it. I heard sunshine daydream was discontinued and super fire so I want to grab it while I can.


I loved my ssdd cut, unfortunately I poorly cared for it, lost it. Live and learn. Hoping for a gem in the ssddxbd tester . I liked the more stout pheno, less stretch, nice chunky buds.
Jabba is a mainstay. 

First run of cougar milk, mothers milk, dream beav, bingo jamis, fuzz, clusterfunk, kinky temple, mountain temple, nl6appy, dbhp, nig/afghani, and one of the cbd freebies 2 weeks in... Stems getting stinky greasy.

Kinky temple is a beast!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 20, 2015)

I popped 3x '97 blue moonshine X purple sativa NL#5 because I have the space for three more, gotta get things packin in this joint!


----------



## Ray black (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey guys, been gone for awhile gardening 

This is the Skylotus winner that I kept

In veg she has completely purple stalks, pretty cool


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 20, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Hey guys, been gone for awhile gardening
> 
> This is the Skylotus winner that I kept
> 
> In veg she has completely purple stalks, pretty cool


I noticed the brer rabbit molasses, if you can find plantation brand get it next time. it has 4x the usable plant nutrition that the rabbit has. Just my 2 brotha.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 20, 2015)

H2OBO said:


> Blue dream X ssdd testers soaked and dropped!


Holy smokes! I didn't even realize this was on the list.. Sounds like a match made in my lungs!


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 20, 2015)

genuity said:


> I still got my mother milk monster pheno.....love the soft/silky smoke...


I respect your taste, Mothers Milk is on my Wishlist, but what isn't on the list with Bodhi?! Do you call it Monster pheno b/c of yield? I remember Bodhi saying it yields big for OG but I wondered if it yields big compared to other Hybrids? Thanks


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 20, 2015)

H2OBO said:


> I loved my ssdd cut, unfortunately I poorly cared for it, lost it. Live and learn. Hoping for a gem in the ssddxbd tester . I liked the more stout pheno, less stretch, nice chunky buds.
> Jabba is a mainstay.
> 
> First run of cougar milk, mothers milk, dream beav, bingo jamis, fuzz, clusterfunk, kinky temple, mountain temple, nl6appy, dbhp, nig/afghani, and one of the cbd freebies 2 weeks in... Stems getting stinky greasy.
> ...


Runnin the jabbas now. Anything u could say about the smoke? Indoors?


----------



## Ray black (Nov 20, 2015)

This is the original Skylotus

She is still finishing up in flower, been almost 11 weeks

I am hoping her clones finish faster

I am super happy with the scent and the production

She smells VERY fuely and earthy


Al Yamoni said:


> I noticed the brer rabbit molasses, if you can find plantation brand get it next time. it has 4x the usable plant nutrition that the rabbit has. Just my 2 brotha.


Will do, good looking out.. I use it to feed the bacteria in my soil....and also sweetens the flowers at the ends of their cycle

What is the usable piece that is better in the plantation brand bro?

Higher sugar content?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 20, 2015)

Ray black said:


> This is the original Skylotus
> 
> She is still finishing up in flower, been almost 11 weeks
> 
> ...


Less sugar content and more of the enzymes and calcium, iron, magnesium, etc. That is what the bennies like as opposed to actual sugar. the more of the sugar that has been crystalized out the better because there will be a higher concentration of the minerals that the bennies crave and less filler. Still makes the smoke as sweet as can be.

http://www.rootedcook.com/2010/08/whats-really-in-the-molasses/

The article is about it's edible uses but there is a nice and simple chart that explains the nutrition values of various brands.

When switching from brer specifically to plantation I noticed a positive difference within one cycle, about 2 months.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Nov 20, 2015)

I used Brer Rabbit until I found this at a local grow shop $15 a gal.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 21, 2015)

greendiamond9 said:


> I used Brer Rabbit until I found this at a local grow shop $15 a gal.View attachment 3547412


That looks like some good stuff, is it unsulphured?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes it's unsulphured I was paying $3.50 for a 12 oz bottle of Brer so I was really pleased to find it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 21, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> and they build heavy equipment too, and tvs, and stereos..
> BUT their cars suck balls... they made them with ten yr warrantee and then went defunct like three yrs later...
> And their actual cars, like pop the hood on one (if you can find one left)
> ohhh man... talk about cheap.. like they make first generation Kias look like a friggin Maybach


Well all I can say is, when thinking about the name, I'd rather picture a badass missile. I've seen their cars. You can pull the outer panels apart with a pair of needle nose pliers. No jokes.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 21, 2015)

LA Affie x Dragonsblood F3... Less like Falco, more like Smaug. Whatever name these get, needs to be one badass legend dragon. Tall girl in the back is not Bodhi, it is CherryAK x Joseph by Gage. That explains the one lady sticking out like a sore thumb lol. I had to tie these ladies down after two weeks in flower. They do grow pretty damn large.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 21, 2015)

You guys and your bottles and brands... You REALLY do not need to pay for super priced molasses. Composting, composting, composting....


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You guys and your bottles and brands... You REALLY do not need to pay for super priced molasses. Composting, composting, composting....


You guys and your compost, compost, compost.....


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 21, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You guys and your bottles and brands... You REALLY do not need to pay for super priced molasses. Composting, composting, composting....


So If I used just compost in my AACT's I wouldn't really see a difference? I don't have many bottles of anything but I really thought that the plantation (only brand I could find in my area that is true blackstrap with a decent amount of minerals.) was giving my teas that extra something that I could really notice.. Maybe not, hehe.

ETA: Composting is my next favorite thing to do besides tending to the plants. Ooh that smell!


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> I respect your taste, Mothers Milk is on my Wishlist, but what isn't on the list with Bodhi?! Do you call it Monster pheno b/c of yield? I remember Bodhi saying it yields big for OG but I wondered if it yields big compared to other Hybrids? Thanks


Definitely a good yielding pheno,not og by any means..but very good.

Did get one pheno that was og like,in growth and smells..


----------



## Ray black (Nov 21, 2015)

Can't ya smell that smell!?

Awesome info/feedback


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 21, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> You guys and your compost, compost, compost.....


Muahahahahaha... come on it smells grrreeeaaaattt  You will love my new heap with the crayfish shells...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 21, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> So If I used just compost in my AACT's I wouldn't really see a difference? I don't have many bottles of anything but I really thought that the plantation (only brand I could find in my area that is true blackstrap with a decent amount of minerals.) was giving my teas that extra something that I could really notice.. Maybe not, hehe.
> 
> ETA: Composting is my next favorite thing to do besides tending to the plants. Ooh that smell!


I feel personally most of the life of the micro herd happens in the soil itself, if you have a nicely balanced soil all you really need from your teas is basic microbial extraction and multiplication. I slowly let go of most products aside from essential soil amendments. To each his own, I do however like to encourage the DIY organic approach. I have been spending less and less but seeing no drop off in quality or yields at all, which leads me to believe efficiency is not too hard to attain.


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 21, 2015)

you get rid of bottles in exchange for a bunch of boxes. bat guano, seabird guano, earthworm castings, fish bone meal, mushroom compost, oyster shell, blah blah blah, the list goes on and on. 

but you never go back to bottles


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 21, 2015)

Blueberry snow


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 21, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Blueberry snow
> View attachment 3547784


Got mine goin to man, got 2 confirmed females. Going into flower in about 2 weeks


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 21, 2015)

Luuucckkkyy.

Im poppin some blue tara right now to run along side the bubba shine x kashmir.

must. be. at. maximum occupancy


----------



## greencropper (Nov 21, 2015)

im interested in clusterfunk, any1 having success with that 1?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 21, 2015)

greencropper said:


> im interested in clusterfunk, any1 having success with that 1?


Something about JB's chem 91 hybrids being sensitive indoors.. I could be thinking about a dif one though, thought I saw chatter of it a few pages back..


----------



## greencropper (Nov 21, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Something about JB's chem 91 hybrids being sensitive indoors.. I could be thinking about a dif one though, thought I saw chatter of it a few pages back..


does that mean they're good to go outdoors? cos thats my scene


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Nov 22, 2015)

greencropper said:


> im interested in clusterfunk, any1 having success with that 1?


Fantastic strain I ended with a plant that looked and smelled like a clone of the chem but flowered in about 8 weeks wonderful smoke. Also got a couple hash plant dominant phenos that were super frosty and chunky. Didn't get to keep any clones because I had to shutdown everything but I have another full pack that will popped pretty quick.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 22, 2015)

There a lot of phenotype variation in SSD? 

Bodhi's description lends me to believe this will be super chill out weed, but he actually doesn't really say beyond it being a blue monshine/bubba hybridized to his appalachia which seems to be a more indica dom (or is it really recessive letting the mother plant shine through?).


----------



## COGrown (Nov 22, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> There a lot of phenotype variation in SSD?
> 
> Bodhi's description lends me to believe this will be super chill out weed, but he actually doesn't really say beyond it being a blue monshine/bubba hybridized to his appalachia which seems to be a more indica dom (or is it really recessive letting the mother plant shine through?).


Oh the Appalachia is very sativa. The trees dawg leans hard to the sativa side as does the green crack. SsDd has a very 50/50 kind of feel to it, if you select through a full pack you'll find sativa natured happy Dom girls as well as super relaxing painkiller bubbashine phenos. You won't find anything pure sativa or indica in my experience.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 22, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Fantastic strain I ended with a plant that looked and smelled like a clone of the chem but flowered in about 8 weeks wonderful smoke. Also got a couple hash plant dominant phenos that were super frosty and chunky. Didn't get to keep any clones because I had to shutdown everything but I have another full pack that will popped pretty quick.


Hot damn need to pop my pack, I actually FORGOT I have it...


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 22, 2015)

Alittle hash snowman. Yeah. Western winterweighed exactly 3.5 gs. And was made of. G13 labs cheese, a ghost og clone, and a few bag strains i expermented with ending in little avail. My 2cents with bag seeds: its gunma take a bunch, like at a minimum 30 street bag seeds that were considered pretty good or even the best people have had. When ppl find those seeds they tend to keep them even If they dont grow. But they dont turn out great lol. I think ill only use those for outdoor garden projects. Not waisting space on a bagseed for awhile.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 23, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> You guys and your compost, compost, compost.....


I can honestly tell you, after decades of growing, the simplest and most beautiful plants I've ever grown have been the last four runs, with a compost base, it's like magic.
Annnnd SO damn easy...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 23, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Alittle hash snowman. Yeah. Western winterView attachment 3548931weighed exactly 3.5 gs. And was made of. G13 labs cheese, a ghost og clone, and a few bag strains i expermented with ending in little avail. My 2cents with bag seeds: its gunma take a bunch, like at a minimum 30 street bag seeds that were considered pretty good or even the best people have had. When ppl find those seeds they tend to keep them even If they dont grow. But they dont turn out great lol. I think ill only use those for outdoor garden projects. Not waisting space on a bagseed for awhile.


My perspective on bag seed is this: We are all trying to produce sensimilla, no seeds, so each and every grower out there is going to try his or her best to keep males out of the equation. So, if you get a seed, odds are it was either a LATE FLOWERING male, or a ball or banana from the same or different plant. So now the question is: do you want to flower out something off herm pollen? PERHAPS. I heard GG4 was found in this way. Accidental cross. But then again, so was many a disastrous banana bomb. Do you want pollen off a male that was overlooked? Once again, PERHAPS. Because there is a theory that your late flowering males produce more potent offspring. Then again, that male could have been a total runt. So it can go both ways too, spectacular or disastrous.

I cant help but think of the Chemdawg story. I mean those are the six most famous bagseeds of all time. It was six right?... Stoned cant recall.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 23, 2015)

Is RIU glitching out for any of you? It's been really messed up for me the past couple days.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 23, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> My perspective on bag seed is this: We are all trying to produce sensimilla, no seeds, so each and every grower out there is going to try his or her best to keep males out of the equation. So, if you get a seed, odds are it was either a LATE FLOWERING male, or a ball or banana from the same or different plant. So now the question is: do you want to flower out something off herm pollen? PERHAPS. I heard GG4 was found in this way. Accidental cross. But then again, so was many a disastrous banana bomb. Do you want pollen off a male that was overlooked? Once again, PERHAPS. Because there is a theory that your late flowering males produce more potent offspring. Then again, that male could have been a total runt. So it can go both ways too, spectacular or disastrous.
> 
> I cant help but think of the Chemdawg story. I mean those are the six most famous bagseeds of all time. It was six right?... Stoned cant recall.


Thats y i keep the in the fridge lol just in case i feel really lucky. Just had about 7 busts and.one decent.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 23, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Is RIU glitching out for any of you? It's been really messed up for me the past couple days.


Yep...can't press like or it keeps saying to log in when I'm already logged in


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 23, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Yep...can't press like or it keeps saying to log in when I'm already logged in


Sweet glad to know it's not just on my end. I'm getting quote bug outs, notification bug outs, posts being delayed and not displayed and all kinds of stuff.


Get your shit together RIU!


----------



## greencropper (Nov 23, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Is RIU glitching out for any of you? It's been really messed up for me the past couple days.


yes...always wary of glitches...is it a hacker @ work?


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 23, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I can honestly tell you, after decades of growing, the simplest and most beautiful plants I've ever grown have been the last four runs, with a compost base, it's like magic.
> Annnnd SO damn easy...


Are u using a compost amend? Or compost as yr actual medium? Prob a dumb question but ive switched to organic soil from dwc and im looking for a good org recipe one that dnt gotta cook


----------



## COGrown (Nov 24, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> Are u using a compost amend? Or compost as yr actual medium? Prob a dumb question but ive switched to organic soil from dwc and im looking for a good org recipe one that dnt gotta cook


It all has to cook if you arent usimg premixed soil, however if you dont use things like blood or bone meal or guano it will cook (become available to the plants) much faster. Theres a few good 2 week recipes and kits out there.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 24, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> Are u using a compost amend? Or compost as yr actual medium? Prob a dumb question but ive switched to organic soil from dwc and im looking for a good org recipe one that dnt gotta cook


sorta both, I basicly started reusing my old soil for yrs, it is a vermifire base (good shit actually), so I did the ROLS for a couple yrs, and found that method had it's advantages, as well as drawbacks, for me the drawbacks were the peat based mix tended to contract a bit more than i'd like, and then it sorta had hydrophobic tendencies, that.
So to predicate that, I know a LOT of hippy homesteader people (good folk btw), and they have the most amazing fruits and veggies, and it's all based on leaf compost, only they don't even amend it, other than fruit and veggie scraps (nutrients right there), they have a worm bin too.
So I wanted to replace my peat with something, and already have tried coco (didn't work as well), so over the last five runs, I've replaced/reamended my mix with just my amended leaf compost and the results have been amazing, like indescribable.
My theory is all the abundant humus and microbial diversity has the compost just about perfect.
But this is all based on results, so the actual science is beyond me.
I wont ever, ever not have a leaf compost going though.
I need to get a new camera so this run I can post some pictures of it.

So long answer to your question. Sorry.
Point is, with patience, you can eliminate peat and coco from your mix entirely, and the results are waaay beyond what peat or coco can provide.
Annnnd it's water only.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 24, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> Are u using a compost amend? Or compost as yr actual medium? Prob a dumb question but ive switched to organic soil from dwc and im looking for a good org recipe one that dnt gotta cook


oh, and EVERYTHING has to cook man, that's the kicker.
My leaf compost I amend with all my nutrients, so it breaksdown as the leaves compost, I have millions of redworms in there, as well as native worms, and over the course of about 3-6 months (depending on how much you turn and ambient temps) it breaks down into a pure crumbly spnogey like humus, almost looks like worm castings, only it's spongey and crumbley as opposed to more clay like (the worm castings)
you can't really bypass it though, gotta age it.
Especially with the nutrients I like, which are more meal based, dry, slow release nutrients, which in my experience, do the best for cannabis.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 24, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> oh, and EVERYTHING has to cook man, that's the kicker.
> My leaf compost I amend with all my nutrients, so it breaksdown as the leaves compost, I have millions of redworms in there, as well as native worms, and over the course of about 3-6 months (depending on how much you turn and ambient temps) it breaks down into a pure crumbly spnogey like humus, almost looks like worm castings, only it's spongey and crumbley as opposed to more clay like (the worm castings)
> you can't really bypass it though, gotta age it.
> Especially with the nutrients I like, which are more meal based, dry, slow release nutrients, which in my experience, do the best for cannabis.


& the cooking kills unwanted pathogens & seeds from other plants, way to go bro


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 24, 2015)

greencropper said:


> & the cooking kills unwanted pathogens & seeds from other plants, way to go bro


Yup a good thermophilic portion will speed up things a lot too, alfalfa meal, grass clippings, cannabis leaves, all those work awesome to kick up the temps


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 24, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> sorta both, I basicly started reusing my old soil for yrs, it is a vermifire base (good shit actually), so I did the ROLS for a couple yrs, and found that method had it's advantages, as well as drawbacks, for me the drawbacks were the peat based mix tended to contract a bit more than i'd like, and then it sorta had hydrophobic tendencies, that.
> So to predicate that, I know a LOT of hippy homesteader people (good folk btw), and they have the most amazing fruits and veggies, and it's all based on leaf compost, only they don't even amend it, other than fruit and veggie scraps (nutrients right there), they have a worm bin too.
> So I wanted to replace my peat with something, and already have tried coco (didn't work as well), so over the last five runs, I've replaced/reamended my mix with just my amended leaf compost and the results have been amazing, like indescribable.
> My theory is all the abundant humus and microbial diversity has the compost just about perfect.
> ...


I hear that! Once I switched to leaf mold it all came together. Never going back to any other base... plus it's free, and saves me from having to haul an insane amount of yard bags full of leaves to the curb. No brainer!


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 24, 2015)

What species of leaves? This sounds very promising for me.......


----------



## futant (Nov 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I hear that! Once I switched to leaf mold it all came together. Never going back to any other base... plus it's free, and saves me from having to haul an insane amount of yard bags full of leaves to the curb. No brainer!


Hands down Oak leaves cannot be beat. You can actually get away with using oak all by itself without layering N and C it is so complete compared to other leaf material.
I believe Quercetin may be beneficial for cannabis soil.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 24, 2015)

Excellent! What about maple? I imagine hardwoods would be very similar, I wonder where you would have nutritional differences....

Can't wait to run these...


----------



## futant (Nov 24, 2015)

jpdnkstr said:


> Excellent! What about maple? I imagine hardwoods would be very similar, I wonder where you would have nutritional differences....
> ...


Just oak, it's magical.
That's why metaphorically it's the wood to make friendships out of.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 24, 2015)

jpdnkstr said:


> Excellent! What about maple? I imagine hardwoods would be very similar, I wonder where you would have nutritional differences....
> 
> Can't wait to run these...View attachment 3550120


I have mostly Maple trees in my yard, so that's what I use. I'm loving the results. If you mulch them first with your law mower to create more surface area they will break down quicker.


----------



## The Knave (Nov 24, 2015)

futant said:


> Just oak, it's magical.
> That's why metaphorically it's the wood to make friendships out of.


I would never have thought of using oak. Here in the south, old Laurel and Live Oaks make for beautiful trees but they are the worst for lawns. Don't know exact reason (acidity maybe?), but every lawn with an oak tree has shitty turf. From the drip line to the trunk it's almost impossible to keep grass growing. This is why I wouldn't have considered oak leaves for mulch or compost. 

Not disputing your results or knowledge, just making note of another bit of learning I have to consider


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 24, 2015)

The Knave said:


> I would never have thought of using oak. Here in the south, old Laurel and Live Oaks make for beautiful trees but they are the worst for lawns. Don't know exact reason (acidity maybe?), but every lawn with an oak tree has shitty turf. From the drip line to the trunk it's almost impossible to keep grass growing. This is why I wouldn't have considered oak leaves for mulch or compost.
> 
> Not disputing your results or knowledge, just making note of another bit of learning I have to consider


This is a good read...

http://www.planetnatural.com/leaf-mold/


----------



## futant (Nov 24, 2015)

The Knave said:


> I would never have thought of using oak. Here in the south, old Laurel and Live Oaks make for beautiful trees but they are the worst for lawns. Don't know exact reason (acidity maybe?), but every lawn with an oak tree has shitty turf. From the drip line to the trunk it's almost impossible to keep grass growing. This is why I wouldn't have considered oak leaves for mulch or compost.
> 
> Not disputing your results or knowledge, just making note of another bit of learning I have to consider


 So you are saying an OAK can disrupt an unnatural, soil detrimental, non live soil, monoculture crop (lawngrass), and prevent it from overtaking nature, even when man intervenes to assist.
Told ya it was magical


----------



## futant (Nov 24, 2015)

futant said:


> So you are saying an OAK can disrupt an unnatural, soil detrimental, non live soil, monoculture crop (lawngrass), and prevent it from overtaking nature, even when man intervenes to assist.
> Told ya it was magical


That being said my experience comes from growing food in the midwest red oak/white oak/pin oak country.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> This is a good read...
> 
> http://www.planetnatural.com/leaf-mold/


great fuckin link man!
Interesting to understand the science behind it all, didn't know it was more nutrient dense than manure (REALLY?)
That would explain the "magic" we keep talking about, it's insane how green these plants are..


----------



## H2OBO (Nov 25, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Runnin the jabbas now. Anything u could say about the smoke? Indoors?


Hey JD. Sorry for the delay. Indoor. Jabba puts me down pretty quick, especially if I had an IPA earlier in the evening. Ever felt yourself contort inward then zonk out! The smells are pretty unusual. African Violet, elderberry. No coffee on my
Keeper. strain description seems spot on, I kept the pheno least like bubba, have a bub already. Higher calyx to leaf ratio than bubba, better yield by 25%+, good chunky nugs, great froth, cool colors come out depending on method. I say jabbas low maintenance, finishes pretty fast. Could be great production plant. Never seen nanners even with abuse, which it seems to not mind.


----------



## H2OBO (Nov 25, 2015)

ssdd X blue dream sprouts up and at it!


----------



## greencropper (Nov 25, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> great fuckin link man!
> Interesting to understand the science behind it all, didn't know it was more nutrient dense than manure (REALLY?)
> That would explain the "magic" we keep talking about, it's insane how green these plants are..


imagine how healthy we would be too if we ate properly and didnt have that 3lbs of plastic inside us as dr david suzuki points out


----------



## H2OBO (Nov 25, 2015)

And I have to mention of the 12 new b strains that are 2.5 weeks into 1212, dream beaver is already frosty beyond belief for 2.5w, stems, new leaves, it's starting to glisten, on a frame that reminds me of some space queen crosses(SQ Dom Dairy queen specifically ). Very excited about the dream Beaver.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 25, 2015)

H2OBO said:


> Hey JD. Sorry for the delay. Indoor. Jabba puts me down pretty quick, especially if I had an IPA earlier in the evening. Ever felt yourself contort inward then zonk out! The smells are pretty unusual. African Violet, elderberry. No coffee on my
> Keeper. strain description seems spot on, I kept the pheno least like bubba, have a bub already. Higher calyx to leaf ratio than bubba, better yield by 25%+, good chunky nugs, great froth, cool colors come out depending on method. I say jabbas low maintenance, finishes pretty fast. Could be great production plant. Never seen nanners even with abuse, which it seems to not mind.


I always hear good things. Im just about a week from flower on the two i got, both look like a mix one more bubba and one more snow lotus. Im excited about this one. Just waitin on clones.


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (Nov 26, 2015)

Need some help here and you guys are the ones to ask. Whats the difference between the Apollo genius F4 "select" and/or "open pollination"?


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 26, 2015)

hhibrownsbacker said:


> Need some help here and you guys are the ones to ask. Whats the difference between the Apollo genius F4 "select" and/or "open pollination"?


I believe the select is the group of apollos the were "selected" out of the open pollenation. So the open pollenation was the free run of apollos and athe select was the second run of "preferred" apollos


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 26, 2015)

I could b wrong


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 26, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I believe the select is the group of apollos the were "selected" out of the open pollenation. So the open pollenation was the free run of apollos and athe select was the second run of "preferred" apollos


yeah thats what i thought but I'm no expert,

someone who knows better should say not me I'm just guessing haha


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 26, 2015)

I was 9 out of 11 on the bubba shine x kashmir, but 4 of them gave up when they surfaced, so I'm working with only 5 sprouts now. 10/11 on the blue tara, with all of them very uniform and have quickly caught up to the BSK. I'll cut the testers some slack, since they are just testers and probably got cut a few days earlier, or not seasoned long enough. Hoping to get at 3 girls out of the 5.


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (Nov 26, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I believe the select is the group of apollos the were "selected" out of the open pollenation. So the open pollenation was the free run of apollos and athe select was the second run of "preferred" apollos


Ok, Im more confused now. LOL Maybe I should try the "select" and hope for the best. Pros or cons between the two??


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 27, 2015)

@JDGreen Imo i would go open pollenation for a wider pheno selection! And then select the pheno you like then f it for future seed stock that targets the pheno you dig most, or just run it.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 27, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> @JDGreen Imo i would go open pollenation for a wider pheno selection! And then select the pheno you like then f it for future seed stock that targets the pheno you dig most, or just run it.


I know this will prolly start a fire, but im not super stoked about the apollo crosses....i kno. Ive seen some ggood ones just doesnt seem like my kimda smoke, however the open pollention would have more variation of phenos but the select will have more refined characteristics that may have been considered the better traits. Its up to u but one will prolly have a better chance of being a keeper while the other with b mpre variant with mor opportunity for a secrect gem


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 27, 2015)

just ordered some mother's milk, and some fuzz. hooray!


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 27, 2015)

OK.... So I'm also in for some Goji OG and Dream Beaver. I'm 5 for 5 of SSDD and More Cowbell(germ rate). I'm super stoked to have gotten my hands on these beans!


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 27, 2015)

so of course i took advantage of the sales this weekend and got some _more _sunshine daydream as well as the fuzz and sorcerer's apprentice.

elfinstone and cougar's milk have popped! i plan on germinating the fuzz and sorcerer's apprentice as soon as i get them too.

recently harvested my F2s of the sunshine daydream. out of the eight, two are very close to the ssdd, two have a hint of pine to them, one has a lot of pine smell to the smoke but no pine taste, and the rest are just B+ smoke. is this normal for an F2 run?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 27, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> so of course i took advantage of the sales this weekend and got some _more _sunshine daydream as well as the fuzz and sorcerer's apprentice.
> 
> elfinstone and cougar's milk have popped! i plan on germinating the fuzz and sorcerer's apprentice as soon as i get them too.
> 
> recently harvested my F2s of the sunshine daydream. out of the eight, two are very close to the ssdd, two have a hint of pine to them, one has a lot of pine smell to the smoke but no pine taste, and the rest are just B+ smoke. is this normal for an F2 run?


F2s def give a lot of variance. May have to run more than usual to find your keeper.


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 28, 2015)

SSDD in all her glory!! At less than 1 mo old these ssdd are twice the size of the tranquil elephantizer, jabba stash, and tangies. Very vigorous plants!! Stem rub smells hella loud for a veg plant! Burnt rubber hella musky/ funky smell. Geez i cant wait to try this smoke!! I cant believe theyve outgrown their 1 gallon pots. Had to up pot to 3 gal before sexing all of them. Lol is this normAl?


----------



## COGrown (Nov 28, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3552481 SSDD in all her glory!! At less than 1 mo old these ssdd are twice the size of the tranquil elephantizer, jabba stash, and tangies. Very vigorous plants!! Stem rub smells hella loud for a veg plant! Burnt rubber hella musky/ funky smell. Geez i cant wait to try this smoke!! I cant believe theyve outgrown their 1 gallon pots. Had to up pot to 3 gal before sexing all of them. Lol is this normAl?


Not abnormal, Appalachia hybrids have a lot of vigor and veg fast, I can only keep them in 1gal through veg if they are fabric pots or clones getting a 2 week veg.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 28, 2015)

So heres a question. I got two mountain temples, temple x Appalachia, going one is alittle longer internodes and alittle thinner leaves. The second of course has larger leaves but still sativa and very very close internodes i thing 11 nodes on an eight in plant! So is that coming from the appy. I yhink the first may b mpre temple, ive just not seen the plants themselves. Im going based on temple being a heavy haze. But i didn't count on an appy dom having close nodes either. Hmm so which one is the temple dom. So far in structure.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 28, 2015)

And my ssdd looks great, finocky at first then ...boom it took off. Ahead of everything. But that mt is catching. My SSDD x wookie r going great. They all look like litte ssdd babies lol good sign maybe


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 28, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Not abnormal, Appalachia hybrids have a lot of vigor and veg fast, I can only keep them in 1gal through veg if they are fabric pots or clones getting a 2 week veg.[/QUOT Lol cool i thought i was maybe doing something wrong. First time bodhi beans but so far so GREAT!! I wonder if the GC in the appalacia is where ssdd gets her vig? Ive grown green crack before and it was also very vigorous in my experience. The ssdd has been a bit finicky with watering. She likes her water at certain times not too early not too late. Other than that, shes a BEAST!!


----------



## unwine99 (Nov 28, 2015)

A month into my goji og's -- 9 out of 11 seeds germinated -- 5 confirmed males thus far, no confirmed females. I wanted a couple males to do some pollen chucks but now I'm starting to get nervous.  I want that snowed-out-brain-melting strawberry pheno damnit!! lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 28, 2015)

unwine99 said:


> A month into my goji og's -- 9 out of 11 seeds germinated -- 5 confirmed males thus far, no confirmed females. I wanted a couple males to do some pollen chucks but now I'm starting to get nervous.  I want that snowed-out-brain-melting strawberry pheno damnit!! lol


I originally thought I had the berry pheno, but once it sat in a jar for a week or two it cured to a delicious strawberry scent. Kinda like the dried tart strawberries you'd find in a box of cereal. Soooo good! It was a real mind wrecker too. Never got it tested but I would imagine its up there for total cannabinoids.

I'm actually thinking of picking up a couple more packs of Gogi just because...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 28, 2015)

dear cheebus! There are so many packs I want on Great Lakes from B it's incredible. I'm looking at angelika, jungle spice and Lemon hashplant...

but bingo pajama, appalachian superskunk, blueberry hashplant and wookie hashplant too!

Man I'm gonna be broke!


----------



## unwine99 (Nov 28, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I originally thought I had the berry pheno, but once it sat in a jar for a week or two it cured to a delicious strawberry scent. Kinda like the dried tart strawberries you'd find in a box of cereal. Soooo good! It was a real mind wrecker too. Never got it tested but I would imagine its up there for total cannabinoids.
> 
> I'm actually thinking of picking up a couple more packs of Gogi just because...


Mmmm, yum......that's what I'm talking about. Did the strawberry show thru in the flavor also? I'm a flavor guy but the folks who I grow for seem only concerned with potency -- so I'm always stoked to find "common ground" strains.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Nov 28, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> dear cheebus! There are so many packs I want on Great Lakes from B it's incredible. I'm looking at angelika, jungle spice and Lemon hashplant...
> 
> but bingo pajama, appalachian superskunk, blueberry hashplant and wookie hashplant too!
> 
> Man I'm gonna be broke!


It's not any easier to choose from the freebies either.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2015)

unwine99 said:


> Mmmm, yum......that's what I'm talking about. Did the strawberry show thru in the flavor also? I'm a flavor guy .....


I feel ya...flavor and potency = bomb.

In jars are several varieties:
BB#3 x MC - strawberry
Goji QM x SL - strawberry
Goji - berry-ish
White Cherry - uh...cherry
Quazy Quake - grape-ish
Chernobyl - LIME
Kosher Tangie - citrus
C-99 - pineapple
Lemon Goji - uh....lemon
Orig Amnesia - lemon
Kushberry - blueberry-ish

3 weeks away - Animal Pie [ cherry? ] and 2 Lemon Crippler [ uh.....lemon?] 
5 weeks away - Jilly Bean F2 [ orange?], 2 Shiva [lemon cream?], 2 Cheese Dom, and 4 Fat Purple.


----------



## unwine99 (Nov 29, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I feel ya...flavor and potency = bomb.
> 
> In jars are several varieties:
> BB#3 x MC - strawberry
> ...


Wow, like Willy Wonka! Can I come over? Lol That sounds amazing.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 29, 2015)

unwine99 said:


> Mmmm, yum......that's what I'm talking about. Did the strawberry show thru in the flavor also? I'm a flavor guy but the folks who I grow for seem only concerned with potency -- so I'm always stoked to find "common ground" strains.


It had more of a berry/hashy flavor to it, but delicious none the less.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 29, 2015)

greendiamond9 said:


> It's not any easier to choose from the freebies either.


Anyone got the current freebie list? Gonna do something I shouldn't do soon.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 29, 2015)

Same^^^


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello from Great Lakes Genetics ANNIVERSARY PROMO 2015
1 YEAR ANNIVERSARY PROMO STARTS TODAY AND ENDS DECEMBER 2
WE HERE AT GREATLAKESGENETICS WOULD LIKE TO SHOW OUR APPRECIATION WITH A GREAT PROMO FOR OUR INCREDIBLE CUSTOMERS

SPEND $100.00 US FUNDS AND RECEIVE THESE PROMOS

1 GREATLAKESGENETICS SILICONE HOLDER

1 GREATLAKESGENETICS TEE SHIRT

PLEASE CLICK MESSAGE BOARD ON YOUR ORDER TO RESERVE THE SIZE

YOU NEED

SMALL TO 4X FIRST COME FIRST SERVE

1 FREE 10 PACK OF GG4 X LONGBOTTOM LEAF

1 FREE 10 PACK OF ECSD(CLONE ONLY) X LONG BOTTOM LEAF (BY Loran)

ALL REGULAR PROMOS WILL STILL APPLY



NEW STOCK AND BREEDER PROMOS



LOST HIGHWAY GENETICS

1.EREASER HEAD

2.D OUBLE SOUR KOSHER

3.KOSHER WRECK

4.JEWISH BUDDHIST

LOST HIGHWAY PROMO BUY 2 PACK RECEIVE FREE 10 PACK OF COOKIE TIME

Melvanetics

1. DEAD NORTH

PROMO BUY 2 RECEIVE 5 PACK OF JAFFA CAKE X BUCKEYE PURPLE



BODHI RESTOCKED

AND PROMO

BUY 2 GET ONE FREE PACK OF YOUR CHOICE

1 .Alaskan Snow (ATF X Snow lotus

2 .Bluebarry Snow (Blueberry ind X Snow lotus

3. Godhead (Block Head X 88g13H/P

4. Natural Mystic (Jamaican X Snow lotus)

5. Pink Lotus (outdoor freebie) Pink Panther X Snow Lotus

6. RM Nigerian X Afgani F2

7. Snow Temple (Temple X Snow Lotus

8. TT NL #6 X Appalachian

9. Pink Panther x 88g13 H/P

ISP = Insane Seed Posse

1. C hemDawgBX3



Insane Seed Posse Promo

Buy 2 receive Free pack

Of Canalope Skunk

JAWS GEAR BUY ONE PACK RECEIVE A 5 PACK OF Purple Alice or Blue Berry OG#1 x Tres Stardawg F2's

JAWS GEAR BUY TWO PACKS RECEIVE A 5 PACK OF Purple Alice or Blue Berry OG#1 x Tres Stardawg F2's AND A 10 PACK OF BBB KUSH X LONG BOTTOM LEAF



Alphakronik Genetics



Bad Dog Genetics



BOG



Cool Creek Genetics

Buy 2 receive free 5 pack of PermaFrost x Sour Pez



IlluminatiSeeds (feminized)



Bad Dog Genetics



BOG



Cool Creek Genetics

Buy 2 receive free 5 pack of PermaFrost x Sour Pez



IlluminatiSeeds (feminized)



KAK Kreations



KOS Life's Blood



SURE FIRE SEEDS



Mad Farmer Genetics Buy 1 pack get a free 10 pack of

Lavender x Space Queen

Madds Urkel Queen (Purple Urkle x Space Queen)

Evil Queen (Chem 99 x Space Queen)



Mota Rebel Genetics



Oasis Medical Seeds



Seedpac Politically Active Cannabis



Dankonomics Genetics

Buy 2 receive 5 pack of Banana funk cookies



Tonygreen's Tortured Beans



Tricloud Genetics

Karma Genetics

Buy 2 packs and receive a free 5 pack of 24 Karot Gold



Ninefold Genetics





Auctions for Josey whales

1. Black Yeti Looma Farms 1 pack of 10 seeds 1 1. PEZ X Ortaga 1 pack of 10 seeds ,donated by Smokin Joe

1Gorilla Fuck (Gorilla Glue #4 x Head Fuck(ATF)) 1 Pack of 10 seeds,Donated by Smokin Joe

1Gorilla Bubble BX 1 (Gorilla Glue #4 x Gorilla Bubble) 1 pack of 10 seeds,donated by Smokin Joe



Auctions for Seedpac

1. P75 x Ortaga 1 pack of 10 seeds,donated by Smokin Joe

1. Gorilla Bubble BX 1.2 (Gorilla Glue #4 x Gorilla Bubble(GG4 leaner)) 1 pack of 10 seeds,donated by Smokin Jo e

1. D.J. Jones (D.J. Shorts Blue Berry X Bubba Jones) Donated By Danny at Head in the Clouds Genetics

1. B.J. Star (Bubba Jones x Death Star) Donated By Danny at Head in the Clouds Genetics


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 29, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Hello from Great Lakes Genetics ANNIVERSARY PROMO 2015
> 1 YEAR ANNIVERSARY PROMO STARTS TODAY AND ENDS DECEMBER 2
> WE HERE AT GREATLAKESGENETICS WOULD LIKE TO SHOW OUR APPRECIATION WITH A GREAT PROMO FOR OUR INCREDIBLE CUSTOMERS
> 
> ...




Fuck me! I'm gonna pretend I didn't just read that.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Fuck me! I'm gonna pretend I didn't just read that.


I kno. Im pretty stocked and packed but damn great lakes always seems to make me need seeds


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 29, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I kno. Im pretty stocked and packed but damn great lakes always seems to make me need seeds


Same here! And that pink panther x 88g is calling my name!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 29, 2015)

Ssh x 88ghash #3 smelling like limes rolled in fresh dirt!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 29, 2015)

Tigermelon x Dragon's Blood f3 testers looking nice


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 29, 2015)

Lots of bulbous trichomes on that Tiger x Dragon!

and that ssh x hp looks dankalicious!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 29, 2015)

The #3 also seems to be finishing the fastest of the group too. She's got my mouth watering but the #4 is smelling of lemon lime necco candy wafers. The other two are just a sweet lemon lime.


----------



## eyes (Nov 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Fuck me! I'm gonna pretend I didn't just read that.


I hear ya. Very tempting.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 29, 2015)

All clones rooted with just a seedling mix topped with sand and given r/o water. Took a bit longer because they were in bloom a good ways when I cut them. They're still all healthy ish though.


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 29, 2015)

Anyone use the Blumat automatic watering system? The lazy procrastinator in me is interested. Looking to hear some first hand knowledge.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 30, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Anyone use the Blumat automatic watering system? The lazy procrastinator in me is interested. Looking to hear some first hand knowledge.


That's what I use and I love it.


----------



## pnwmystery (Nov 30, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> That's what I use and I love it.


Been pretty interested in these recently. Do you use 5gl or 7gl pots with it?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 30, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> Been pretty interested in these recently. Do you use 5gl or 7gl pots with it?


I have used the system with 5gals but I run 1's now. I have only run them with bags, not conventional pots..


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 30, 2015)

Check out the huge blumat thread on icmag for all the questions you can think of on the subject.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 1, 2015)

Took me alittle jabbas lone. Prolly gunna snag a ssdd tomorrow. Then throw them.into flower. They r alittle small but i wanna see the smoke, so all i need is to getem to size.


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey guys im currently growing 3bodhi strains so far so good. Sunshine daydream, jabba stash, and tranquil elephantizer. Im only a month in and have never flowered any Bodhis before. The JS and TE are mostly all males, which i dnt need, and about half the ssdd are males. I absolutely love the stem rub smell and the fast vigor of the ssdd. At this point, having only vegged, I would order the ssdd again. I just got a good feeling abt this strain. My question is does anyone have any experience with any bodhi strains that are mostly females? Someone told me the JS puts out alot of males, and this is my experience as well. Which bodhis put out mostly females? And what are some other strains similar to ssdd (appalacia) that have produced mostly females?


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 1, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> Hey guys im currently growing 3bodhi strains so far so good. Sunshine daydream, jabba stash, and tranquil elephantizer. Im only a month in and have never flowered any
> Bodhis before. The JS and TE are mostly all males, which i dnt need, and about half the ssdd are males. I absolutely love the stem rub smell and the fast vigor of the ssdd. At this point, having only vegged, I would order the ssdd again. I just got a good feeling abt this strain. My question is does anyone have any experience with any bodhi strains that are mostly females? Someone told me the JS puts out alot of males, and this is my experience as well. Which bodhis put out mostly females? And what are some other strains similar to ssdd (appalacia) that have produced mostly females?


I got some ssdd, jabbas and mt. Temple. Im about to throw them into flower. The moutain was a 50/50 male/female for me but i only germed 4. It has some good vigor too. I havent really seen anything on it and the parents r both powerhouse. So if u like sativas, its pretty heavy in veg.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Dec 1, 2015)

At Midweek Song (a UK supplier), they have some Bodhi (and other great lines) too. And they'll sell them per-seed. I just ordered Goji OG, Dream Beaver, Apollo 11 and Satsuma there, along with Transformer from Gage Green. Got some single seed freebies from others and they give you about 25 choices for the freebies, but only 1 seed of each, so I chose mostly fem seeds for that.

So, we'll see how long they take to arrive, I'll get most planted right after Xmas and by early Feb I can report my results as regards male/female ratio then. Gotta keep my fingers crossed till then.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 1, 2015)

Just sprouted 2 Goji OG because one of the testers and one 97bm/nl5 didn't make it. The Goji's are huge beans, and I had tails in 24 hrs which usually doesn't happen for me..


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 1, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> Hey guys im currently growing 3bodhi strains so far so good. Sunshine daydream, jabba stash, and tranquil elephantizer. Im only a month in and have never flowered any Bodhis before. The JS and TE are mostly all males, which i dnt need, and about half the ssdd are males. I absolutely love the stem rub smell and the fast vigor of the ssdd. At this point, having only vegged, I would order the ssdd again. I just got a good feeling abt this strain. My question is does anyone have any experience with any bodhi strains that are mostly females? Someone told me the JS puts out alot of males, and this is my experience as well. Which bodhis put out mostly females? And what are some other strains similar to ssdd (appalacia) that have produced mostly females?


It's always a crap shoot with regs. You could end up with 9/10 females or 9/10 males. The more beans you pop though, the closer you'll get to 50/50.

Why not keep a male or two and chuck some pollen make your own crosses?


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 1, 2015)

Anybody grow Angelica? Hells angels og x 88g13hp. That's got my eye along with jungle spice. Not sure which one between Sinatra and Zappa but I've read good things about them. Zappas in the lead between the two right?

My the fuzz plant took on a new smell overnight after adding a heater to help with humidity till my dehumidifier gets here. She's fucking mean as hell.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 1, 2015)

So, I am sitting on 4 packs of SSDD. I wanted to do some pheno hunting but I am a little unsure about how to do it. I mean, do I do ALL of the packs at once or one at a time? I am back and fourth on the matter. I really wanted to keep a male, or atleast some pollen in case I find the "Butter" male&female.
I found a male pollen sack(not ssdd) that had opened up in the Veg room, I imagine that it will be a little harder to keep male clones around???

This maybe the wrong section for this question?


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 1, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> It's always a crap shoot with regs. You could end up with 9/10 females or 9/10 males. The more beans you pop though, the closer you'll get to 50/50.
> 
> Why not keep a male or two and chuck some pollen make your own crosses?


Oh dnt worry i will be keeping a male from each strain! Just dnt need alot. Right now im bout 50/50 all in all out of the ones showing sex


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 1, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I got some ssdd, jabbas and mt. Temple. Im about to throw them into flower. The moutain was a 50/50 male/female for me but i only germed 4. It has some good vigor too. I havent really seen anything on it and the parents r both powerhouse. So if u like sativas, its pretty heavy in veg.


I been eyeballin that mt. Temple!! Anyone tried "the fuzz"?


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 1, 2015)

3/3 of my tiger mountains were male, 2/3 Synergy were male, 2/3 Cheech Wizard also male, and 1/3 Tranquil Elephantizers was male. Aaalllltthouuugh the one Cheech Wizard and Synergy that I have left are both huuuuuge, but the variation between the 2 Elephantizers is pretty apparent. One is short and squat the other is a little lankier.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 1, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> I been eyeballin that mt. Temple!! Anyone tried "the fuzz"?


The fuzz is a local legend the pheno I got turns black. It's not the temps either. Ive got more seeds and will look for another that might not throw nanners. Even though it's just late in flower. I'll try and get a good pic tomorrow.


----------



## littlegiant (Dec 2, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Just sprouted 2 Goji OG because one of the testers and one 97bm/nl5 didn't make it. The Goji's are huge beans, and I had tails in 24 hrs which usually doesn't happen for me..


Yes I noticed mine were huge too! Have 4 going now and cant wait to flower. Hopefully a few females to taste. Will be interesting. Will be even more interesting if I get a nice male to dust my ssdd clones coming right behind. Fellow gave me back 4 clones of my butter cut I gifted him a while back. Sadly it was not the blueberry muffin butter cut but it still coats your tongue with a nice buttery flavor. Very unique taste. Has to be one of the stickiest strains I ever grew. Just insane. Pretty good pheno find from popping just 4 beans out of 2 packs.


----------



## COGrown (Dec 2, 2015)

[QUOTE="MustangStudFarm, post: 12115834]So, I am sitting on 4 packs of SSDD wanted to do some pheno hunting but I am a little unsure about how to do it. I mean, do I do ALL of the packs at once or one at a time? I am back and fourth on the matter. I really wanted to keep a male, or atleast some pollen in case I find the "Butter" male&female.
I found a male pollen sack(not ssdd) that had opened up in the Veg room, I imagine that it will be a little harder to keep male clones around???

This maybe the wrong section for this question?[/QUOTE]

Yeah, males will do that... They will start to flower if they are rootbound, or if they have a nitrogen deficiency, or often just put out sacks on any particularly well shaded nodes on the stem. 

I don't know if Angelica was tested or just released based on the incredible results of the other og x g13hp hybrids like black triangle. I picked up a pack because I dont have anything with that particular og. 

8/9 on my first run with sky lotus, running these to find a nice Skywalker Dom girl hopefully. 

I gave out some jabbas stash beans a while back, and was recently given back the earthiest and muskiest girl back in clone form. I've smoked her a bit and she's a very heavy duty kush. The girl I got out of my run of jabbas (only 1 girl of 4 beans) was actually more SL dominant, but this new girl is more what I wanted from the cross.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 2, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> It's always a crap shoot with regs. You could end up with 9/10 females or 9/10 males. The more beans you pop though, the closer you'll get to 50/50.
> 
> Why not keep a male or two and chuck some pollen make your own crosses?


I agree its a total crapshoot. Although i got 2/6 female jabbas. I very well could have four left in the pack




apbx720 said:


> I been eyeballin that mt. Temple!! Anyone tried "the fuzz"?



Ive loved the mt Temple through veg. One has a really thick main shoot with lots of internodes, prolly the most nodes ive seen. The second is longer thinner. And still pretty vigorous. They both have the largest roota outta all my planta including the ssdd, i was really impressed considering i couldnt even find a smoke report.

Ive heard a couple hermies in that stain, but also seen some wild phenos. But the only lines ive ever heard a negative about was the fuzz and mothers milk. Although there r definitely good results out there on both.


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 2, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> So, I am sitting on 4 packs of SSDD. I wanted to do some pheno hunting but I am a little unsure about how to do it. I mean, do I do ALL of the packs at once or one at a time? I am back and fourth on the matter. I really wanted to keep a male, or atleast some pollen in case I find the "Butter" male&female.
> I found a male pollen sack(not ssdd) that had opened up in the Veg room, I imagine that it will be a little harder to keep male clones around???
> 
> This maybe the wrong section for this question?


my suggestion would be just a pack at a time as there is a lot that are similar but all of them are great smoke. clone throughout until you decide you want to keep or move on. i'm probably on my fifth or sixth pack of the SSDD and haven't found the butter cut.


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 2, 2015)

WWWHHHYYYY!!?!?!!! I knew i was gonna have to cull all these males but i didnt think it would be so hard lol!! First time ever using reg seeds. I planned on this, but damn, how do u kill something so healthy and beautiful!?!? And of coarse, these males have nearly twice the size and vigor as my females, which is typical i know, but still!!


----------



## genuity (Dec 2, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3555689 WWWHHHYYYY!!?!?!!! I knew i was gonna have to cull all these males but i didnt think it would be so hard lol!! First time ever using reg seeds. I planned on this, but damn, how do u kill something so healthy and beautiful!?!? And of coarse, these males have nearly twice the size and vigor as my females, which is typical i know, but still!!


Yea, sucks chopping such beautiful plants..


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yea, sucks chopping such beautiful plants..


Idk if i can do it lol!!! The nature loving hippie in me is like- "no dnt kill them! Release them into the wild" but the stoner hippie is like "do u want seedy buds?" Lol!! 
I will be keeping the healtiest male from ea. strain. At least it looks like i got some options ha!


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 2, 2015)

This is the biggest fattest ssdd male. And the stem rub wreaks of chem burnt rubber lol. Idk what else to base my choice pick off bcuz i dnt have time to test em all, but as of now, hes my ssdd keeper!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> Idk if i can do it lol!!! The nature loving hippie in me is like- "no dnt kill them! Release them into the wild"


LOL......don't know what the climate is like where you are, but releasing them 'into the wild' sets them up for a slow freeze death. Do the compassionate thing, amigo - the quick chop and toss. It won't hurt as bad as you think.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 2, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3555689 WWWHHHYYYY!!?!?!!! I knew i was gonna have to cull all these males but i didnt think it would be so hard lol!! First time ever using reg seeds. I planned on this, but damn, how do u kill something so healthy and beautiful!?!? And of coarse, these males have nearly twice the size and vigor as my females, which is typical i know, but still!!


Open pollinate them all and you'd have SSDD seeds for life. Thousands of seeds to find your keeper.


----------



## littlegiant (Dec 2, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> my suggestion would be just a pack at a time as there is a lot that are similar but all of them are great smoke. clone throughout until you decide you want to keep or move on. i'm probably on my fifth or sixth pack of the SSDD and haven't found the butter cut.


Wow! really sorry to hear that you did not get the butter cut yet. Guess I just got lucky that's all. Wish I could give you cuts of my buttery cut. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 2, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> LOL......don't know what the climate is like where you are, but releasing them 'into the wild' sets them up for a slow freeze death. Do the compassionate thing, amigo - the quick chop and toss. It won't hurt as bad as you think.


Lol just what I was thinking. It's freakin freezing in the Midwest and we've already had a snow storm, that'd be the most brutal fate for them beauties.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 2, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> my suggestion would be just a pack at a time as there is a lot that are similar but all of them are great smoke. clone throughout until you decide you want to keep or move on. i'm probably on my fifth or sixth pack of the SSDD and haven't found the butter cut.


It makes me a little nervous about my 4 packs!!!


----------



## futant (Dec 2, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> Idk if i can do it lol!!! The nature loving hippie in me is like- "no dnt kill them! Release them into the wild" but the stoner hippie is like "do u want seedy buds?" Lol!!
> I will be keeping the healtiest male from ea. strain. At least it looks like i got some options ha!


The *KEY* to good breeding of anything I am afraid, is CULLING.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 2, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3555689 WWWHHHYYYY!!?!?!!! I knew i was gonna have to cull all these males but i didnt think it would be so hard lol!! First time ever using reg seeds. I planned on this, but damn, how do u kill something so healthy and beautiful!?!? And of coarse, these males have nearly twice the size and vigor as my females, which is typical i know, but still!!


If I understand correct, the "Butter" pheno is low odor in the beginning. I can usually pick winners by strong odor in veg, but this is making me a little not so confident in myself.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 2, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Yeah, males will do that... They will start to flower if they are rootbound, or if they have a nitrogen deficiency, or often just put out sacks on any particularly well shaded nodes on the stem.
> 
> I don't know if Angelica was tested or just released based on the incredible results of the other og x g13hp hybrids like black triangle. I picked up a pack because I dont have anything with that particular og.
> 
> 8/9 on my first run with sky lotus, running these to find a nice Skywalker Dom girl hopefully.


That's how I found my bodhi males. Some of them got root bound (Tiger Mountains), the synergies had shaded leaves and I noticed little balls (also root bound though I think). I remember someone saying that bodhi strains like a lot of root room.

I've been having my eyes on some of his OG crosses, though I have Cheech Wizard, Kalifornia (Nepali OG x g13hp), and Spirit OG (Ghost OG x g13hp), Angelica and Hollyweed have been up there. Also pretty interested in that Dread Beard -- anyone ran it? Any info? - and the Munag Sing/Lao sativa, but I've never done a landracey strain before esp. from seed. Also dirty hippy since I can't find any Tranquil Elephantizer seeds recently.

Nice on the Skywalkers!  I've seen some great pics.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 2, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3555694 This is the biggest fattest ssdd male. And the stem rub wreaks of chem burnt rubber lol. Idk what else to base my choice pick off bcuz i dnt have time to test em all, but as of now, hes my ssdd keeper!


good job man, I really wish I took some pics of the stud tranquil elephantiser I had, the thing had some of the thickest leaves I've ever seen, almost more thick that long.
As soon as the balls got ready to open, I put it in my basement, with a paper bag under it, and let It go.
It somehow still managed to pollinate my mountain temple, purple paralysis, madberry, AND a pineapple hashplant.
So I have one seed of each, except the madberry which I got two.
Course I have a shit-ton of seeds to pop anyways, so these will go in the vault for a bit


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 2, 2015)

Haven't posted in a while but ive been watching beautiful plants from everyone and some exciting new testers in the works. Hope all have good health a green plants. Best wishes


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 2, 2015)

@akhiymjames how are the atfxapallo doing? Havent seen you post in a bit hope you are well bro.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 2, 2015)

The Tigermelon x Dragon's Blood f3 testers are magical. Here's my favorite one, #3 again.
 

Here's the veg room starting to come alive..


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 2, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> LOL......don't know what the climate is like where you are, but releasing them 'into the wild' sets them up for a slow freeze death. Do the compassionate thing, amigo - the quick chop and toss. It won't hurt as bad as you think.





COGrown said:


> [QUOTE="MustangStudFarm, post: 12115834]So, I am sitting on 4 packs of SSDD wanted to do some pheno hunting but I am a little unsure about how to do it. I mean, do I do ALL of the packs at once or one at a time? I am back and fourth on the matter. I really wanted to keep a male, or atleast some pollen in case I find the "Butter" male&female.
> I found a male pollen sack(not ssdd) that had opened up in the Veg room, I imagine that it will be a little harder to keep male clones around???
> 
> This maybe the wrong section for this question?


Yeah, males will do that... They will start to flower if they are rootbound, or if they have a nitrogen deficiency, or often just put out sacks on any particularly well shaded nodes on the stem. 

I don't know if Angelica was tested or just released based on the incredible results of the other og x g13hp hybrids like black triangle. I picked up a pack because I dont have anything with that particular og. 

8/9 on my first run with sky lotus, running these to find a nice Skywalker Dom girl hopefully. 

I gave out some jabbas stash beans a while back, and was recently given back the earthiest and muskiest girl back in clone form. I've smoked her a bit and she's a very heavy duty kush. The girl I got out of my run of jabbas (only 1 girl of 4 beans) was actually more SL dominant, but this new girl is more what I wanted from the cross.[/QUOTE]
Not only males will "stress" flower. Ive had a whole large outdoor crop start to stress flower from being root bound! It was a mess! Ya... that year sucked lol


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 2, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Lol just what I was thinking. It's freakin freezing in the Midwest and we've already had a snow storm, that'd be the most brutal fate for them beauties.


Im in the "hotter than hell" region of the southwest. Still gets a bit chilli but rarely freezes. It actually froze last night tho lol


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 2, 2015)

I don't typically speculate strain names but @Al Yamoni your testers seem a likey candidate for crouching tiger hidden dragon related names based solely on lineage. Hope they're fire for you as i'm sure they will be.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 2, 2015)

Haha love that name @cripplecreek77 it is definitely well suited. Great movie.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 2, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> If I understand correct, the "Butter" pheno is low odor in the beginning. I can usually pick winners by strong odor in veg, but this is making me a little not confident in myself.


I'd pop one pack at a time if it were me. The odds on you not finding something great in a single pack is very low.

I've only germinated a handful of SSDD seeds and every female was nice. The biggest problem you'll have is deciding which one to keep.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 2, 2015)

Nothing like tigers milk and goji hybrid kief to melt away the stress of an evening in a hurry. The high in the beginning is relaxing without suggesting sleep while also not discouraging it. About 1 hour in it becomes heavier and begins to encourage some shut eye which im currently working on transitioning into now lol.Best wishes to you all.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 2, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Nothing like tigers milk and goji hybrid kief to melt away the stress of an evening in a hurry. The high in the beginning is relaxing without suggesting sleep while also not discouraging it. About 1 hour in it becomes heavier and begins to encourage some shut eye which im currently working on transitioning into now lol.Best wishes to you all.


Love that feeling when you just melt in to the bed.

Sweet dreams....


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 2, 2015)

My Silver Mnt is about 3 weeks in, it has a sweet-fruity smell that my wife has been begging for. I have been on a OG hunt for a while, and it would be nice to have a real sativa around! My Prayer Tower is starting to get a Mango funk to it, excited... I am also sitting on a pack of DreamBeaver. This would be my 1st Bodhi experience!


----------



## Joedank (Dec 2, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'd pop one pack at a time if it were me. The odds on you not finding something great in a single pack is very low.
> 
> I've only germinated a handful of SSDD seeds and every female was nice. The biggest problem you'll have is deciding which one to keep.
> 
> View attachment 3556062


... thats nice


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 2, 2015)

Here's some shitty pics of a messy ass flowered fuzz    mom. 10 weeks from the flip to 12/12. And one of my ssdd.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 2, 2015)

Ssh x ghash
TESTER #4
Lemon Lime Necco Candy pheno


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 2, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Here's some shitty pics of a messy ass flowered fuzz View attachment 3556101 View attachment 3556104 View attachment 3556105 mom. 10 weeks from the flip to 12/12. And one of my ssdd. View attachment 3556110


Holy SHIT is that single plant? Teach me master how to get yields like that!!!!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 2, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Holy SHIT is that single plant? Teach me master how to get yields like that!!!!


Right!?


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh go on you guys. Your making me blush. Here she is on May 6th. A rooted budling. All I did was bend branches to keep her from burning herself and take tons of cuttings which mostly died.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 3, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Here's some shitty pics of a messy ass flowered fuzz View attachment 3556101 View attachment 3556104 View attachment 3556105 mom. 10 weeks from the flip to 12/12. And one of my ssdd. View attachment 3556110


Are you frigging kidding me... Jeez Steel youve been holding out on us. I wish Gandalf could see this it is amazing. Well done wow.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 3, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> My Silver Mnt is about 3 weeks in, it has a sweet-fruity smell that my wife has been begging for. I have been on a OG hunt for a while, and it would be nice to have a real sativa around! My Prayer Tower is starting to get a Mango funk to it, excited... I am also sitting on a pack of DreamBeaver. This would be my 1st Bodhi experience!


If you want it fruity chemmy funk the Dream Beaver is going to kick your ass... Still the best weed i have ever grown. I say it over and over.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 3, 2015)

@Steelheader3430 nice as hell bro, super impressive plant there. I really dig the contrast in colors truly beautiful. Thanks for sharing the fuzz monster.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Dec 3, 2015)

The crazy terp profiles of Dream Beaver is why I've hunted her down! She should be in my garden this week, don't worry, I let her bring some friends over too.....(Gogi OG, Alaskan Snow, Blueberry Snow, with More Cowbell and Sunshine Daydream awaiting their arrival!) Happy holidaze to all, and may your gardens be blessed with Bodhi keepers!


----------



## torontoke (Dec 3, 2015)

That's it I cave.
I'm ordering some dream beaver today. As if I need more beans ....

Anyone ran the atf freebie glg is offering?


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 3, 2015)

So, i would ask another thread but u guys r great at pickin up questio.s. wats the longest flush uve tried. Im running one on about 70/30 organics lol. So im using some synthetic food.

But im gunna try a 17 day flush. Is that outrageous? 

I did a 9 day flush and would like to get alittle more purple color and maybe clean up the taste a bit so hoping lowering the temps and longer flush might help.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 3, 2015)

jpdnkstr said:


> The crazy terp profiles of Dream Beaver is why I've hunted her down! She should be in my garden this week, don't worry, I let her bring some friends over too.....(Gogi OG, Alaskan Snow, Blueberry Snow, with More Cowbell and Sunshine Daydream awaiting their arrival!) Happy holidaze to all, and may your gardens be blessed with Bodhi keepers!


Im running the blue snow too and i really like one. Its got huge fat leaves, short super slow veg. Stands out abit against the other three. 4/4 female


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I wish Gandalf was here too. I hope he's doing ok with whatever life has brought.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 3, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> So, i would ask another thread but u guys r great at pickin up questio.s. wats the longest flush uve tried. Im running one on about 70/30 organics lol. So im using some synthetic food.
> 
> But im gunna try a 17 day flush. Is that outrageous?
> 
> I did a 9 day flush and would like to get alittle more purple color and maybe clean up the taste a bit so hoping lowering the temps and longer flush might help.View attachment 3556501


What are thoooooose? Lol

Hmmm... I usually do 10-14 day flush, so I'm not sure if a 17 day flush is outrageous or not. When I did synthetics I'd do the same 10-14, though I could cut it down by using something like drip clean and un ph'd water to cause a nutrient lockout and force the plant to use up its reserves. Lowering the temps, in my experience, has helped. I used to do it when I grew GDP and Cherry Pie. The pic in my avatar is actually a pic of Cherry Pie that I didn't drop the temps on.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 3, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> What are thoooooose? Lol
> 
> Hmmm... I usually do 10-14 day flush, so I'm not sure if a 17 day flush is outrageous or not. When I did synthetics I'd do the same 10-14, though I could cut it down by using something like drip clean and un ph'd water to cause a nutrient lockout and force the plant to use up its reserves. Lowering the temps, in my experience, has helped. I used to do it when I grew GDP and Cherry Pie. The pic in my avatar is actually a pic of Cherry Pie that I didn't drop the temps on.



Awsome , i lowered the temps last time and it brought a really dark purple, almost black but it didnt quote get to the bud.

What they r?, well wen i moved to AZ i lost all my stuff. I moved with nothing, no lights, no gear. That was one year ago. I never bought seeds befpre only clones from my dad friends. But my cousin hooked me up witb some seeds from a friend who went to Colorado. He has friends that grow there and these were supposedly seed from his friends garden in Colorado.

So after lots of prying all i kno is its either ghost og , abusive og or ghost x abusive og. Lol
Its a heavy yielder, i got a trained one i expect almost 5 bags in a five gallon. Very classic kinda kush og, with serious pine and skunky sweaty sock smell. I call it batman og.

But its the only thing ive got worth nething. And im really hoping these bodhi seeds can bring back some dank to a lost garden.

Thanks so much to that Colorado dude cuz without those seeds id have a full garden of trash bagseed phenos .lol and also to bodhi hoping he will deliver the dank.

Pics from the new camera on this one coming in a cpl days. Will b the first and only keeper to be captured.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 3, 2015)

A couple pics of the testers. 1st is PK Suge x 88 g13/hp. 2nd and 3rd is the Stardawg Guava x 88 g13/hp. Just little gals in 1 gallon grow bags.

Stardawgs have quite a bit more productive bottom branching. They are just starting to show trichs.


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 3, 2015)

twice-topped and in a 5-gallon air-pot (both firsts) SSDD (the bit of leaf damage you see is from a shop vac while in there cleaning) this is also my first water-only run. my soil seems to be working out well this time. most seem to have some level of blueberry smell, but not this one-she has a fruity smell to her, almost like fruity pebbles or something.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 3, 2015)

My breaker for the digi, fans and ac popped first thing. Still had one 1000 watt hps running. It was 112 degrees in there. For 10 hours it ran like this. My ssdd got a bit brown on a couple tops. I quit feeding too early too. Everything else seems fine.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Dec 3, 2015)

torontoke said:


> That's it I cave.
> I'm ordering some dream beaver today. As if I need more beans ....
> 
> Anyone ran the atf freebie glg is offering?


Alaskan Snow was my first freebie pick, but won't know until they arrive.....


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 4, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> twice-topped and in a 5-gallon air-pot (both firsts) SSDD (the bit of leaf damage you see is from a shop vac while in there cleaning) this is also my first water-only run. my soil seems to be working out well this time. most seem to have some level of blueberry smell, but not this one-she has a fruity smell to her, almost like fruity pebbles or something.
> View attachment 3556939
> 
> View attachment 3556940
> ...


Lookin good! I love to see green healthy fans on late flower plants idk why lol


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 4, 2015)

SSDD organic soil w tons of microbes. DAY 36!!


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 4, 2015)

@genuity here is yr veg porn lol. Day 36. Gonna flip in another week or 2


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 4, 2015)

Anybody know if this is legit Diatomaceous earth? Ive never used it but heard good things. I just dnt know if this brand is the right shit or not. It says 85% DE so it has other shit in it tooand idk what it is. Says 10% "other oxides" and 5% inert ingredients. I just dnt wanna hurt my lil microbe friends as ive been obsessed with breeding them


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 4, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> twice-topped and in a 5-gallon air-pot (both firsts) SSDD (the bit of leaf damage you see is from a shop vac while in there cleaning) this is also my first water-only run. my soil seems to be working out well this time. most seem to have some level of blueberry smell, but not this one-she has a fruity smell to her, almost like fruity pebbles or something.
> View attachment 3556939
> 
> View attachment 3556940
> ...


Well done UCG! That looks beautiful! I can't wait to learn water only gardening one day.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 4, 2015)

Got a mt. Temple clone, kinda deep in flower. Fingers crossed.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 4, 2015)

Which one of these would you do first?
Buddha's hand
Snow Wookie
Pink Lotus


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 4, 2015)

GAGE GREEN NOW AT GREAT LAKES!


----------



## elkamino (Dec 4, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> GAGE GREEN NOW AT GREAT LAKES!


Surprised to see that many GG strains are $25/bean. That seems high, being as Great Lakes moves 11-bean Bodhi packs for $70, plus the promo... 

Are the GG genetics really that standout?


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 5, 2015)

Cornerstone. At about 12 weeks. Unless my seeds got mixed up at herbies I'm gonna say no. I got nothing worth growing from 1 pack each cornerstone and golden Gage. The only female golden Gage out of 6 that actually grew flowers. The rest literally just had a few calyx at each node 7 weeks in. There might be something good in their lineup, but it shouldn't take so many seeds to find one decent plant.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 5, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Surprised to see that many GG strains are $25/bean. That seems high, being as Great Lakes moves 11-bean Bodhi packs for $70, plus the promo...
> 
> Are the GG genetics really that standout?


Personally, i dont know how good they r. Buy i kno that alot of ppl like gage and bodhi, ibe seen some pretty good stuff. But steelheader made me alittle reluctant lol. Waiting for genuity to come in and prove gages quality.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 5, 2015)

That's disgusting imo.
I don't care how good they are or not.
$250 for 10 beans that have the disclaimer at the bottom that says they are untested private stock is ignorant.
Hmmmm ten gg seeds for 250
Or 44 bodhi for 210


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 5, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Are the GG genetics really that standout?


No


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2015)

This dragon soul is not to my liking at all.....super small nugs,strange smells....not good in my book.

I'm sticking with his early work,this new stuff is not for me


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> This dragon soul is not to my liking at all.....super small nugs,strange smells....not good in my book.
> 
> I'm sticking with his early work,this new stuff is not for me


What is the dragons soul lineage? Is is bodhis


----------



## ShyGuru (Dec 5, 2015)

I am a happy man. Not only did my bd x ssdd testers arrive today but so did my bodhi order thru glg. I ordered dream lotus and satsuma and got Blueberry snow as a freebie. To top it off my packet of dream lotus had 14 seeds! Gonna get started on the bd x ssdd testers tonight hopefully. Anyone have an idea on what I should expect for length of flower time?


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 5, 2015)

torontoke said:


> That's disgusting imo.
> I don't care how good they are or not.
> $250 for 10 beans that have the disclaimer at the bottom that says they are untested private stock is ignorant.
> Hmmmm ten gg seeds for 250
> Or 44 bodhi for 210


I just saw those prices and ur right...disgusting. i have a hard time swallowing $100. 70. i can do with the freebies.


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> What is the dragons soul lineage? Is is bodhis


Not sure on the genetics,but I did see a pic of a dragon soul top,so I think these are right on point,just not for me..
 
At 6 weeks or so...the one in the back is a bit better...it's like they needed to be outdoors.or ran from clone
(super stretch )
 
Real strong pine sap type smell.

Still got clones of them to run again. .


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 5, 2015)

ShyGuru said:


> I am a happy man. Not only did my bd x ssdd testers arrive today but so did my bodhi order thru glg. I ordered dream lotus and satsuma and got Blueberry snow as a freebie. To top it off my packet of dream lotus had 14 seeds! Gonna get started on the bd x ssdd testers tonight hopefully. Anyone have an idea on what I should expect for length of flower time?


You're gonna like that Dream Lotus! Huge yields of frosty grapefruit/berry goodness! 9-10 weeks, 2x-3x stretch, easy to grow. I've been running my keeper for well over a year now.


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 5, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> GAGE GREEN NOW AT GREAT LAKES!


I gotta E-mail from them 5 days ago saying that and it still not showing GG gear at GLG

Edit: I haven't checked today though


----------



## jpdnkstr (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks GLG! I'll check back in once they get going......


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 5, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I just saw those prices and ur right...disgusting. i have a hard time swallowing $100. 70. i can do with the freebies.


Same here man. $10+ per seed is fucking ridiculous imo. Selling seeds at that price is far more profitable than selling herb itself. Considering you can make thousands of seeds at a time it's just insanity imo. Other seeds for vegetables and flowers are pennies per..... but I do understand it's a bit different when working with a prohibited plant.

Bodhi is the only breeder which I will spend top dollar on(not that I've bought a whole lot of Bodhi packs) because of his generosity towards the community. Considering how many testers he gives out, the free cbd seeds and the fact he puts out high grade only. 

Just my thoughts. I have much bigger liking for the Sannie/Dynasty/PeakseedsBC pricing. I will NEVER spend $200 or $250 on a pack of seeds because I have found excellent plants from $25/30 packs.


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 5, 2015)

I couldnt agree more, $10/seed is fucked. I will only grow bodhi... and some select hazeman. sometimes, our only choice is where we spend our money. I won't support arrogance.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Dec 5, 2015)

250$ a pack is ridiculous, i don't see any justification for such pricing


----------



## calicat (Dec 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> Not sure on the genetics,but I did see a pic of a dragon soul top,so I think these are right on point,just not for me..
> View attachment 3557926
> At 6 weeks or so...the one in the back is a bit better...it's like they needed to be outdoors.or ran from clone
> (super stretch )
> ...


I believe your Dragon Soul's pedigree is as follows: F2 Goji Og Select ( Pine Soul ) vs Hawaiian Sativa ( Blood ) x 86 Pipeline Hashplant ( Dragon's Blood ) F3

I feel you brutha I have had many expressions that were not to my liking. A cross may suggest potential greatness based on the parents but that does not guarantee the actual expression will be stellar.


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Dec 5, 2015)

Anyone have anything to say about Blue Tara? thanks


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 5, 2015)

I just popped a pack of blue tara a week or two ago. 10/11 sprouted within 2 days, and were all very uniform and healthy looking. plenty of vigor. but other than that, I've only heard great things, which is why im running it


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Dec 5, 2015)

Excellent. Please keep us updated. Would love to see some pics if possible. Thanks again


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 5, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Which one of these would you do first?
> Buddha's hand
> Snow Wookie
> Pink Lotus


I personally would like to see all three but if i have to choose it would go in the order of pink lotus, snow wookie, buddhas hand. Good luck whatever you choose.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 5, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Which one of these would you do first?
> Buddha's hand
> Snow Wookie
> Pink Lotus



U may wanna ask, but i think the pink lotus prefers outdoor.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 5, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Same here man. $10+ per seed is fucking ridiculous imo. Selling seeds at that price is far more profitable than selling herb itself. Considering you can make thousands of seeds at a time it's just insanity imo. Other seeds for vegetables and flowers are pennies per..... but I do understand it's a bit different when working with a prohibited plant.
> 
> Bodhi is the only breeder which I will spend top dollar on(not that I've bought a whole lot of Bodhi packs) because of his generosity towards the community. Considering how many testers he gives out, the free cbd seeds and the fact he puts out high grade only.
> 
> Just my thoughts. I have much bigger liking for the Sannie/Dynasty/PeakseedsBC pricing. I will NEVER spend $200 or $250 on a pack of seeds because I have found excellent plants from $25/30 packs.


you do know the FBI just put gypsy in jail from MANILLA just for selling seeds ...\
it is the worst / most risky bussiness to be in ... IMO
100 lbs of weed is safer than 1 lbs of seeeds as the seeds are a conspiricy charge usally


----------



## COGrown (Dec 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> This dragon soul is not to my liking at all.....super small nugs,strange smells....not good in my book.
> 
> I'm sticking with his early work,this new stuff is not for me


I think its the pinesoul cut. That basically describes my experience with the pinesoul x g13hp testers. No real stretch on them though but the buds were super small, the smell did not match expectations from either parent. Its a bummer, i've run the pinesoul cut and I have a buddy who runs it all the time, and the cut itself yields well when topped and is a really intense og lemon pinesol smell and taste. 
Seems like she just doesn't breed well.


----------



## COGrown (Dec 5, 2015)

And seriously, $250 for a forum cut cross? Gage green is out of their goddamn minds. They are crossing in to Loompa's 'no male is actually that exceptional' territory.


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 5, 2015)

what am I missing? so far I've got some...

blue tara
blueberry hashplant
more cowbell
sunshine daydream
goji og
mother's milk
the fuzz

I'm thinking either some dank sinatra or some love triangle. maybe jabba. any thoughts?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 5, 2015)

Joedank said:


> you do know the FBI just put gypsy in jail from MANILLA just for selling seeds ...\
> it is the worst / most risky bussiness to be in ... IMO
> 100 lbs of weed is safer than 1 lbs of seeeds as the seeds are a conspiricy charge usally


It also takes a lot of major risks to even get them to market. A lot of major breeders in the past 10 years have disappeared for a reason...some recently rather publicly. There is no money in seeds. Once you actually try breeding on a full scale, make huge investments in genetics to breed with, spend a few years searching for good parental stock, pay for your seeds to either be smuggled or shipped by frontmen, take half of the profit just to seed vendor alone, and count the incredible hours spent cleaning and packaging seeds for shipping your opinions on the seed business change...Sometimes experience goes a long way.

Growing and selling weed is where it's at and always will be; breeding is a passion not a money maker most of you fantasize about.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 5, 2015)

Joedank said:


> you do know the FBI just put gypsy in jail from MANILLA just for selling seeds ...\
> it is the worst / most risky bussiness to be in ... IMO
> 100 lbs of weed is safer than 1 lbs of seeeds as the seeds are a conspiricy charge usally


IDK even know where to begin.


I think Gypsy is in jail for something more than selling seeds? And it's not like they caught him in the USA and shipped him to a prison in the Phillipines? I think there's a lot more to it than seeds but we'll never know.

I'd definitely rather be caught with 1 lb of seed than 100 lbs of herb. Hemp seed is legal in Canada.  I eat half a cup every day.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you to all the passionate people spreading the love...


----------



## Joedank (Dec 5, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> IDK even know where to begin.
> 
> 
> I think Gypsy is in jail for something more than selling seeds? And it's not like they caught him in the USA and shipped him to a prison in the Phillipines? I think there's a lot more to it than seeds but we'll never know.
> ...



wow why would you speak if you have no idea what you are talking about??
ummm they extridited him FROM manilla to the USA.... 
link to gypsy blog :http://gypsynirvana.blogspot.com/
this is from gypsy :
Hello.... Yes it's me Gypsy Nirvana currently residing at Camp Bagong Diwa, Bureau of Immigration Detention , Bicutan , Taguig , Manila, Philippines . On 28th August 2013 agents of the Bureau of Immigration came to my house in Subic and brought me here on a ' Mission Order' to face a preliminary hearing the next day where I was told that there was a warrant out for my arrest in Maine USA for charges associated with the sale and distribution of narcotics ( cannabis seeds) , conspiracy to produce narcotics ( cannabis seeds ) and money laundering ( funds made from cannabis seed sales)...... Currently I have been detained for over 6 weeks and am awaiting the outcome of my appeal in the Court of Appeals here to contest the legality of the Summary Deportation Order that I received in early September . If I a


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 5, 2015)

elephantSea said:


> what am I missing? so far I've got some...
> 
> blue tara
> blueberry hashplant
> ...


I don't see any temple crosses and that male is gone too I think.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 6, 2015)

elephantSea said:


> what am I missing? so far I've got some...
> 
> blue tara
> blueberry hashplant
> ...


About to flower my jabbas. Loved her in veg, did great with training and topping. Strong, short big dark leaf indica.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 6, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Surprised to see that many GG strains are $25/bean. That seems high, being as Great Lakes moves 11-bean Bodhi packs for $70, plus the promo...
> 
> Are the GG genetics really that standout?


No there not imo there way over priced


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 6, 2015)

Joedank said:


> wow why would you speak if you have no idea what you are talking about??
> ummm they extridited him FROM manilla to the USA....
> link to gypsy blog :http://gypsynirvana.blogspot.com/
> this is from gypsy :
> Hello.... Yes it's me Gypsy Nirvana currently residing at Camp Bagong Diwa, Bureau of Immigration Detention , Bicutan , Taguig , Manila, Philippines . On 28th August 2013 agents of the Bureau of Immigration came to my house in Subic and brought me here on a ' Mission Order' to face a preliminary hearing the next day where I was told that there was a warrant out for my arrest in Maine USA for charges associated with the sale and distribution of narcotics ( cannabis seeds) , conspiracy to produce narcotics ( cannabis seeds ) and money laundering ( funds made from cannabis seed sales)...... Currently I have been detained for over 6 weeks and am awaiting the outcome of my appeal in the Court of Appeals here to contest the legality of the Summary Deportation Order that I received in early September . If I a


Sorry master joedank I should not speak. sorry oh great wise one. I will not speak unless spoken to.

ahah jokes aside,

sounds like a marc emery situation.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 6, 2015)

OK so we had one fucking SERIOUS hermaphrodite with the LA Affie x Dragons Blood F3. Hidden balls, wrecked tent. BUT... BUUUUT... The tops I did manage to save, one lady is done... And Dream Beaver moves to my number 2 position. Flash dried one little nug. If this is what it does flash dried then holy gods... and what a taste... THANK GODS I BACKED UP ALL PHENOS! Give me a little bit I will show them off dialled in and done. 

Took me 2 weeks to find the PINPRICK light leak coming out a light fixture via ducting. Check your ducts often fellas they carry more light than I expected if they wear a bit you can get a pinprick crack that then reflects that little light all over the inside of your duct and it IS visible if you look straight up your fixture while sitting in the dark tent. I camped in there for about 30 minutes and the little leak was clear as day. 

What a cock up though.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 6, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> No there not imo there way over priced


Nah he is talking about the top tier limited release genetics, rare releases and pre releases, Gage packs are in three price groups and the expensive ones are not easy to find and sell out before you find them anyhow. I really do prefer my Gage keepers over my Bodhi keepers. Gage has a HUGE flavor going on. And yields can get insanely heavy. No knocking Bodhi, but I grow both quite a lot.

NOT MANY BREEDERS GIVE BODHI'S PRICE TO QUALITY RATIO though that is for sure. Pure value for money I agree.

But your 'Heirloom' packs from Gage are $100, these are the best tested genetics on the market in many cases we were communities of 5 or 6 people running the same gear talking to each other every day comparing phenos trying to reproduce each others results etc, not my experience testing with anybody else. Gage brings FAMILY to the table it is really cool. And your best deals in cannabis around really are the 'Mixed Genetics' packs at $44, but of course ONLY if you are a pheno hunter like me. And the Afghani Bastards were EPIC. Just wow.

So overall we all agree the pricing is weird, but the fellas do try to cater for each tier of the market which is just plain good business sense and frankly in a highly competitive market like what you have, you need good business sense to survive.

I do however disagree with the idea they over charge because a lot goes into what they do. It is a big team. Well connected. Like brothers.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 6, 2015)

jpdnkstr said:


> The crazy terp profiles of Dream Beaver is why I've hunted her down! She should be in my garden this week, don't worry, I let her bring some friends over too.....(Gogi OG, Alaskan Snow, Blueberry Snow, with More Cowbell and Sunshine Daydream awaiting their arrival!) Happy holidaze to all, and may your gardens be blessed with Bodhi keepers!


Take my word on this, almost everybody I spoke to has found this one pheno, it is INSANELY potent nothing quite like it on the planet. You will tell her early on by the fact she will make TWO to FOUR balls, low down, JUST ONCE. Pick those off and watch her frost up in 14 days, by 21 days fans are crusted with frost. She yields well and KILLS bubble bags. This is the one, all phenos we found were total badass, but THAT one... I have only run her twice. We all still fear her a little lol...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> oh, and EVERYTHING has to cook man, that's the kicker.
> My leaf compost I amend with all my nutrients, so it breaksdown as the leaves compost, I have millions of redworms in there, as well as native worms, and over the course of about 3-6 months (depending on how much you turn and ambient temps) it breaks down into a pure crumbly spnogey like humus, almost looks like worm castings, only it's spongey and crumbley as opposed to more clay like (the worm castings)
> you can't really bypass it though, gotta age it.
> Especially with the nutrients I like, which are more meal based, dry, slow release nutrients, which in my experience, do the best for cannabis.


Cool man, my compost bin which was a woody leafy full of coconut hulls drum etc etc turned into some awesome compost which looked just like EWC and yes there are worms now in most all established pots. 1 years time


----------



## mc130p (Dec 6, 2015)

How do you like the Tree of Life? I've got one going now, but it's still a long way out.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 6, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Nah he is talking about the top tier limited release genetics, rare releases and pre releases, Gage packs are in three price groups and the expensive ones are not easy to find and sell out before you find them anyhow. I really do prefer my Gage keepers over my Bodhi keepers. Gage has a HUGE flavor going on. And yields can get insanely heavy. No knocking Bodhi, but I grow both quite a lot.
> 
> NOT MANY BREEDERS GIVE BODHI'S PRICE TO QUALITY RATIO though that is for sure. Pure value for money I agree.
> 
> ...





Mad Hamish said:


> Nah he is talking about the top tier limited release genetics, rare releases and pre releases, Gage packs are in three price groups and the expensive ones are not easy to find and sell out before you find them anyhow. I really do prefer my Gage keepers over my Bodhi keepers. Gage has a HUGE flavor going on. And yields can get insanely heavy. No knocking Bodhi, but I grow both quite a lot.
> 
> NOT MANY BREEDERS GIVE BODHI'S PRICE TO QUALITY RATIO though that is for sure. Pure value for money I agree.
> 
> ...



Yah i used to test for them when they first started out and i dont have a keeper from all the packs i have run in over 12 limited realeases Ask me how many keepers of B gear i have lol


----------



## COGrown (Dec 6, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah i used to test for them when they first started out and i dont have a keeper from all the packs i have run in over 12 limited realeases Ask me how many keepers of B gear i have lol


I ran burning desire, no keepers...
I'd pay $100 to run some men do breath f2s... But their other males are nothing special IMHO.
The pricing on those cookies hybrids is a joke.... For real. Snag yourself some space cake and more cowbell together for $140.


----------



## genuity (Dec 6, 2015)

I think anything over 50 a pack,is to much......they should all be free seeds.them breeders do not need to smoke.
Glg sees nothing wrong with the price, or they would not be on his site?
Must be getting lots of requests for the gear, or is it juse for the money?

I know when them ggg packs was 60-100 bucks,people was buying multiple packs,then trying to resell them...
It sucks...but it's life.

Keepers are only keepers in the eyes of the holder....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 6, 2015)

I just poped in to glg to see the new ggg stuff and at 250+ lol ggg has lost there minds. I dont fault dragboat for listing them as theres people that will buy them but the fact is there just cookie crosses and other hyped up crosses that ggg is trying to make a mint off of. Greed at the expense of others that dont know you can get the same out of lower price beans. Another one is exotic we ran 3packs cookies and cream and zero keeper And thats just not me reviewing the phenos thats the hole SDS crew! But yet disc bisket is out of control badass! Most phenos are stellar to say the least.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 6, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Took me 2 weeks to find the PINPRICK light leak coming out a light fixture via ducting. Check your ducts often fellas they carry more light than I expected if they wear a bit you can get a pinprick crack that then reflects that little light all over the inside of your duct and it IS visible if you look straight up your fixture while sitting in the dark tent. I camped in there for about 30 minutes and the little leak was clear as day.
> 
> What a cock up though.


Idk I've got way more than a pinprick in Ducting every day. I'd guess it's got something more to do with the genetics than light getting in a small hole. That's why they r testers and not free beans right?


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 6, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> U may wanna ask, but i think the pink lotus prefers outdoor.


I may be naive, but I don't understand the 'outdoor' label.
I just took it as it's a plant that likes to grow big and stretch out?
Can someone explain?

The single report I've seen done on the Pink Lotus is over at breedbay (with pics).
And he did quite well with it. Was very frosty.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 6, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Flash dried one little nug. If this is what it does flash dried then holy gods...


Wait a second, flash dry? How what? I'm intrigued.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 6, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Sorry master joedank I should not speak. sorry oh great wise one. I will not speak unless spoken to.
> 
> ahah jokes aside,
> 
> sounds like a marc emery situation.


i was having a tough day traveling with my family to the RIU BBQ . i ment no direspect and should have pm'ed you to say that .
sorry to put that in this thread of good vibes and love for plants .


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 6, 2015)

Anyone have an opinion on gettin either space cake or mpre cowbell


----------



## Joedank (Dec 6, 2015)

there were alot of GGG and bodhi on cragslist out here . sin city as well ...lol ... reselling on CL is too funny ...


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 6, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> I may be naive, but I don't understand the 'outdoor' label.
> I just took it as it's a plant that likes to grow big and stretch out?
> Can someone explain?
> 
> ...




I kno that strains grown outdoors may be sensitive to stress indoors. Not to say it will happen, but some strains prefer the outdoors. 

I had a strain from a friend grown outdoors in indiana and it would never be quite right indoors. Idk exactly why.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 7, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I kno that strains grown outdoors may be sensitive to stress indoors. Not to say it will happen, but some strains prefer the outdoors.
> 
> I had a strain from a friend grown outdoors in indiana and it would never be quite right indoors. Idk exactly why.


i always imagine the moon has alot to do with hermies . if plants never see the moon they get kinda touchy IME . your milage may vary ...
an exaple in my life is the Chem 4 cut . in my greenhouse she is massive and rock solid . but indoors under lights ...lol... fucking shit show if not perfect conditions ..


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 7, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i always imagine the moon has alot to do with hermies . if plants never see the moon they get kinda touchy IME . your milage may vary ...
> an exaple in my life is the Chem 4 cut . in my greenhouse she is massive and rock solid . but indoors under lights ...lol... fucking shit show if not perfect conditions ..


I feel alot of people have had some experience with a plant prefering either indoor or out. Most of ur breeder strains today will b indoor, so i usually assume they r, but with bodhi u may have to.check. although he specifies his outdoor alot and does his very best to have all his strains stable enough for both.

Sooo ur pink panther x snow lotus may b okay indoors. Idk ne one who has grown it.

But.i.am 70/30 that the pink panther prefers outdoors.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 7, 2015)

i'd take the "Outdoor" label seriously... 

If you do run into issues growing these inside, you can only blame yourself...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 7, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I feel alot of people have had some experience with a plant prefering either indoor or out. Most of ur breeder strains today will b indoor, so i usually assume they r, but with bodhi u may have to.check. although he specifies his outdoor alot and does his very best to have all his strains stable enough for both.
> 
> Sooo ur pink panther x snow lotus may b okay indoors. Idk ne one who has grown it.
> 
> But.i.am 70/30 that the pink panther prefers outdoors.


He does list it as an "outdoor freebie'
that being said... I've cut my teeth on some tall lanky bitches indoor....
I got 6 pink lotus' (hmm, wouldn't it be Loti?) seedling at their third set of leaves, gonna top em once, and run twin towers on these ladies...
flower at a foot, be done around four feet or less (I hope)
I just couldn't wait any longer.. had the freebies for too long..
Course matched with the dank zappa annnnnd we may have some height discrepancies...


----------



## jpdnkstr (Dec 7, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Anyone have an opinion on gettin either space cake or mpre cowbell


I picked More Cowbell...... That being said, I've never tried either, was more interested in the G 13hp cross. I've heard great things about both, and will update on my MC!


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 7, 2015)

jpdnkstr said:


> I picked More Cowbell...... That being said, I've never tried either, was more interested in the G 13hp cross. I've heard great things about both, and will update on my MC!


I love the name on the one, i always think of will ferrel beatin on the cowbell, and christopher walken..."We need more cowbell!!!"


----------



## genuity (Dec 7, 2015)

25 seeds hitting the soil soon...

11 lucky charms
7 SSDD
7 tigers milk

~~mmmmmm~~


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 7, 2015)

Is a pinhole light leak really enough to induce hermaphroditism? I always wondered if that's a bunk excuse?


I've done grows in my basement before with a 1 cm crack under the door allowing light in during dark period and it never caused a problem. It was the C99 and Sweet Skunk x C99 I did that round.

Just a thought/question. Maybe some strains are more sensitive than others?


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 7, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Is a pinhole light leak really enough to induce hermaphroditism? I always wondered if that's a bunk excuse?
> 
> 
> I've done grows in my basement before with a 1 cm crack under the door allowing light in during dark period and it never caused a problem. It was the C99 and Sweet Skunk x C99 I did that round.
> ...


Some are, I've had that sort of same crack under the door cause Cookies n Cream to herm out.


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (Dec 7, 2015)

OK first run of bodhi ever and I need to find something else, this SSDD is not what Im looking for. It is good herb and looks tasty and had great yields BUT the good "Oh My" stink just isnt there. It smells good but nothing like I have been running. Maybe its not fair to compare the SSDD to the Chuckys Bride and GDP Purple Dream Ive been running but it is what it is. I really like the structure, yield, and texture of the herb and its only missing the smell so all is not lost, its just lacking . SO does any one have a suggestion on what Bodhi offers that has that open the jar and go wow smell to it.


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 7, 2015)

Blueberry Hashplant and More Cowbells! Super stoked to give these a run especially the BHP. All 13 bhp sprouted within 4 days of putting water to seed!! 8 of 13 on the cowbells (GSCx88g13hp) and its only day 4!!. Not too shabby there Mr. Bodhi!!


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 7, 2015)

hhibrownsbacker said:


> OK first run of bodhi ever and I need to find something else, this SSDD is not what Im looking for. It is good herb and looks tasty and had great yields BUT the good "Oh My" stink just isnt there. It smells good but nothing like I have been running. Maybe its not fair to compare the SSDD to the Chuckys Bride and GDP Purple Dream Ive been running but it is what it is. I really like the structure, yield, and texture of the herb and its only missing the smell so all is not lost, its just lacking . SO does any one have a suggestion on what Bodhi offers that has that open the jar and go wow smell to it.


buy yourself another pack of SSDD


----------



## futant (Dec 7, 2015)

elephantSea said:


> buy yourself another pack of SSDD


the situation is not funny

however the humor, elephant, is spectacular.

I just want to say that we should accept the occasional bust packets from even the best breeders from time to time. I am amazed at _my_ percentages and often cull because something else is better, not because something isn't good enough. I think breeders have spoiled us; and we should come to realize how many packs worth of sh*t they themselves may have had to wade through to bring us some consistency of quality at the very least if not both quality and consistency.

Please don't let Free Shit Army mentality creep into the core philosophy of modern growing.

We are farmers are we not? We adjust for boom and bust and adapt and evolve accordingly. We should be careful with our criticism so that it doesn't bring us a more mono-geno-cultured product ( I see nothing wrong with hhibro or elephants comments).

That being said I realize people are feeding their kids out here, well buy from commercial seed breeders who deliver a much more monotone product.

I have seen a lot of breeders who breed for breeders and pheno hunters catch a bad wrap from some growers for lack of consistency, do these growers not realize that mono-culture isn't even in the mission statement of these breeders?

I used to have an old friend in the performance animal industry tell me "don't shop for the parent animal, shop for the breeder; this delivers on an expectation of quality and vision. Shop based on an animal and you will be chasing its ghost through progeny until you run your soul to death."


----------



## futant (Dec 8, 2015)

I just chucked some Bodhi Black Triangle pollen on some bracts of my GG#4 cut to start testing the stud plant!
The male Black Triangle


----------



## littlegiant (Dec 8, 2015)

hhibrownsbacker said:


> OK first run of bodhi ever and I need to find something else, this SSDD is not what Im looking for. It is good herb and looks tasty and had great yields BUT the good "Oh My" stink just isnt there. It smells good but nothing like I have been running. Maybe its not fair to compare the SSDD to the Chuckys Bride and GDP Purple Dream Ive been running but it is what it is. I really like the structure, yield, and texture of the herb and its only missing the smell so all is not lost, its just lacking . SO does any one have a suggestion on what Bodhi offers that has that open the jar and go wow smell to it.


I will agree that it does not stink like skunk bud but, put some SSDD (well my SSDD) in a bag and get in your car and see how lame the smell is.
I carried an oz to a buddys house the other day and if a cop pulled me over I would instantly be cuffed! Buttery goodness.


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (Dec 8, 2015)

elephantSea said:


> buy yourself another pack of SSDD


 I dont see that happening any time soon. Gonna give a pack of Gogi a run and see what happens.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 8, 2015)

hhibrownsbacker said:


> I dont see that happening any time soon. Gonna give a pack of Gogi a run and see what happens.



We could consider that the ssdd is just not his taste. If u can get some dream beaver, u may really like that its pretty different from th ssdd. Or the dirty hippy hashplant, Bodhi says its just like the goji but stinks like animal ass.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2015)

hhibrownsbacker said:


> I dont see that happening any time soon. Gonna give a pack of Gogi a run and see what happens.


That's the ticket !


----------



## Joedank (Dec 8, 2015)

futant said:


> I just chucked some Bodhi Black Triangle pollen on some bracts of my GG#4 cut to start testing the stud plant!View attachment 3559678
> The male Black Triangle
> View attachment 3559679


the tight node stacking and big flat solar panels really look good, looks like some trichs froming as well  nice stud . hope you took cutzif ya got the space .


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Dec 8, 2015)

futant said:


> I just chucked some Bodhi Black Triangle pollen on some bracts of my GG#4 cut to start testing the stud plant!View attachment 3559678
> The male Black Triangle
> View attachment 3559679


Beautiful Black triangle male man! 

makes me itching to pop my pack of those whether i get more females 50/50 or more males it doesn't matter ill use the pollen if a male impresses me 

never done any pollen chucking but i been reading up heavily on it and don't want to lose some gems so i might f2 some stuff to keep around for later fun  

can't wait to get to my prayer tower, blueberry mountain, and star flight beans!!! i hate having no room like now lol love bringing in new strains to pheno hunt through 

much love everyone!


----------



## NoAvailableUsername (Dec 8, 2015)

Managed to get myself a pack of the Bodhi Satsuma seeds a few months back, thinking of popping them. Anyone here ever done this strain? Can anyone give me an idea about taste and yield?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 8, 2015)

futant said:


> I just chucked some Bodhi Black Triangle pollen on some bracts of my GG#4 cut to start testing the stud plant!View attachment 3559678
> The male Black Triangle
> View attachment 3559679


that may be the first and finest LST'd male I've seen..
I'll be damned..
Gotta hand that to you man, I let mine go straaaaaight up, or they take up too much light.
Nice manifold job though


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 8, 2015)

Alright, so somebody should do an intervention.
This is my cry for help.
Thanks @Mad Hamish
After reading your exclamations about it over an over..

Oh and I got some trainwreck X snow lotus as my freebies too...
Hmmm


----------



## futant (Dec 8, 2015)

Joedank said:


> the tight node stacking and big flat solar panels really look good, looks like some trichs froming as well  nice stud . hope you took cutzif ya got the space .


yes sir i did! it clones rather easily.help me out guys, does the structure look more ghashish than triangle?


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 8, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Alright, so somebody should do an intervention.
> This is my cry for help.
> Thanks @Mad Hamish
> After reading your exclamations about it over an over..
> ...


I know your feeling, I blame (thank) everyone here for my bodhi addiction. Really thinking the next small bodhi run I do I want to pop Dank Sinatra, Dream Beaver, and A11.


----------



## futant (Dec 8, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> that may be the first and finest LST'd male I've seen..
> I'll be damned..
> Gotta hand that to you man, I let mine go straaaaaight up, or they take up too much light.
> Nice manifold job though


So I cut several main stalks off of the manifold as he started to bloom. He did used to be a very wide bush. Thank you very much for the compliment.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 8, 2015)

pnwmystery said:


> I know your feeling, I blame (thank) everyone here for my bodhi addiction. Really thinking the next small bodhi run I do I want to pop Dank Sinatra, Dream Beaver, and A11.


Exactly...
Blame(thank)...
Gotta love madhamish though, he's given us some good info regarding bodhis stuff
Almost sold me on a Buddha cheese too...
This is what I have left to grow still.

and that's on TOP of the hucklebery des tar, killing fields, jackberry...


----------



## calicat (Dec 8, 2015)

futant said:


> yes sir i did! it clones rather easily.help me out guys, does the structure look more ghashish than triangle?


Even with your amazing canopy management, it looks TK dominant. If it is smelling like opening a can of vintage Wilson tennis balls that is TK. Your male has the viney look that is a TK trait. G-13 and Hp have predominant hash and burnt rubber smells. Your Hp dom types have ginormous fan leaves with a congested internal structure. All the aforementioned info is for vegetation period. Hope that helps.

Now deceased HP dom male I used in the past.



I already posted a full TK expression of BT over here.


----------



## futant (Dec 8, 2015)

calicat said:


> Even with your amazing canopy management, it looks TK dominant. If it is smelling like opening a can of vintage Wilson tennis balls that is TK. Your male has the viney look that is a TK trait. G-13 and Hp have predominant hash and burnt rubber smells. Your Hp dom types have ginormous fan leaves with a congested internal structure. All the aforementioned info is for vegetation period. Hope that helps.


Thanks a ton for the response
2 things to mention about this guy. 1There was an explosive last minute stretch as the balls really started to fill out (Triangle) [happened after the photo]. 2 I forcibly laid this guy into a very FLAT manifold during training. when he showed balls at first I yanked off all ties. This guy sprang up into a vine in 14 hours (Triangle).
stem rub smells like lemon pledge (hashy a bit) & tennis ball fir, no burnt rubber.
Triangle Dom maybe WOOT!


----------



## calicat (Dec 8, 2015)

futant said:


> Thanks a ton for the response
> 2 things to mention about this guy. 1There was an explosive last minute stretch as the balls really started to fill out (Triangle) [happened after the photo]. 2 I forcibly laid this guy into a very FLAT manifold during training. when he showed balls at first I yanked off all ties. This guy sprang up into a vine in 14 hours (Triangle).
> stem rub smells like lemon pledge (hashy a bit) & tennis ball fir, no burnt rubber.
> Triangle Dom maybe WOOT!


Bam you got er. Described tell tale signs of Triangle Kush in first weeks of photoperiod switch. Best of luck broski with your projects


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 8, 2015)

NoAvailableUsername said:


> Managed to get myself a pack of the Bodhi Satsuma seeds a few months back, thinking of popping them. Anyone here ever done this strain? Can anyone give me an idea about taste and yield?


@calicat has a report on satsuma on breedbay u can check out


----------



## futant (Dec 8, 2015)

futant said:


> Thanks a ton for the response
> 2 things to mention about this guy. 1There was an explosive last minute stretch as the balls really started to fill out (Triangle) [happened after the photo]. 2 I forcibly laid this guy into a very FLAT manifold during training. when he showed balls at first I yanked off all ties. This guy sprang up into a vine in 14 hours (Triangle).
> stem rub smells like lemon pledge (hashy a bit) & tennis ball fir, no burnt rubber.
> Triangle Dom maybe WOOT!





calicat said:


> Bam you got er. Described tell tale signs of Triangle Kush in first weeks of photoperiod switch. Best of luck broski with your projects


Same male plant after the stretch taken from roughly the same angle.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 8, 2015)

Is it just me or does that dude have big balls?


----------



## numberfour (Dec 9, 2015)

My son (7) woke me up this morning about 6am with a nose bleed, first thing I said to him was Blueberry Hashplant... lol

Guess what seeds I am cracking next run


----------



## littlegiant (Dec 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Is it just me or does that dude have big balls?


Yes those are the biggest balls I ever did see!


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Dec 9, 2015)

Been eyeballing these Bodhi genes for a while. A question for the experts. 

I need a med strain to relieve anxiety and help to sleep. I want a powerful strain meaning, when I smoke I do it in the home, in the evenings to unwind from the stresses of the day. And to help me fall into a happy dreamy sleep. Happy happy happy is my fav. Not worried about relieving pain or nausea or anything else. I want to get a powerful debilitating relaxing couch lock high that relieves anxiety and stress. Sometimes my anxiety levels are seriously over the top but, I find if I can quell them in the evening it gives me the reset I need to start the next day fresh and handle any new anxieties until I can get home and reset with my medicine. I don't worry about yield. I do like fast finishers but, that is lower in priority to the properties I need from the meds. 

Thanks guys. I went through several pages of this thread and really appreciate all of your input. 

Thanks again.  Peace and love will make the world and us all a better place to live.


----------



## NoAvailableUsername (Dec 9, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> @calicat has a report on satsuma on breedbay u can check out


Thanks man


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 9, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Been eyeballing these Bodhi genes for a while. A question for the experts.
> 
> I need a med strain to relieve anxiety and help to sleep. I want a powerful strain meaning, when I smoke I do it in the home, in the evenings to unwind from the stresses of the day. And to help me fall into a happy dreamy sleep. Happy happy happy is my fav. Not worried about relieving pain or nausea or anything else. I want to get a powerful debilitating relaxing couch lock high that relieves anxiety and stress. Sometimes my anxiety levels are seriously over the top but, I find if I can quell them in the evening it gives me the reset I need to start the next day fresh and handle any new anxieties until I can get home and reset with my medicine. I don't worry about yield. I do like fast finishers but, that is lower in priority to the properties I need from the meds.
> 
> ...


That tranquil elephantizer should do the trick lol. But its not always easy to come by...u can also try the jabbas im running now and was a easy veg and is pretty indica and the dank sinatra could be good as well i would guess.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 9, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Been eyeballing these Bodhi genes for a while. A question for the experts.
> 
> I need a med strain to relieve anxiety and help to sleep. I want a powerful strain meaning, when I smoke I do it in the home, in the evenings to unwind from the stresses of the day. And to help me fall into a happy dreamy sleep. Happy happy happy is my fav. Not worried about relieving pain or nausea or anything else. I want to get a powerful debilitating relaxing couch lock high that relieves anxiety and stress. Sometimes my anxiety levels are seriously over the top but, I find if I can quell them in the evening it gives me the reset I need to start the next day fresh and handle any new anxieties until I can get home and reset with my medicine. I don't worry about yield. I do like fast finishers but, that is lower in priority to the properties I need from the meds.
> 
> ...


Sunshine Daydream. Exactly what you're looking for


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 9, 2015)

numberfour said:


> My son (7) woke me up this morning about 6am with a nose bleed, first thing I said to him was Blueberry Hashplant... lol
> 
> Guess what seeds I am cracking next run


Haha! That's great


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 9, 2015)

Well i got some good news. My whole garden has a new home. Got everything moved and am now in every way under all guidelines issued for growing in the state. Yay the gov isnt a total dick. Lol

And heres hoping things get alittle looser in 2016


----------



## futant (Dec 9, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Been eyeballing these Bodhi genes for a while. A question for the experts.
> 
> I need a med strain to relieve anxiety and help to sleep. I want a powerful strain meaning, when I smoke I do it in the home, in the evenings to unwind from the stresses of the day. And to help me fall into a happy dreamy sleep. Happy happy happy is my fav. Not worried about relieving pain or nausea or anything else. I want to get a powerful debilitating relaxing couch lock high that relieves anxiety and stress. Sometimes my anxiety levels are seriously over the top but, I find if I can quell them in the evening it gives me the reset I need to start the next day fresh and handle any new anxieties until I can get home and reset with my medicine. I don't worry about yield. I do like fast finishers but, that is lower in priority to the properties I need from the meds.
> 
> ...


Dank sinatra or dank zappa or tranquil elephantizer remix v2


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 9, 2015)

futant said:


> Dank sinatra or dank zappa or tranquil elephantizer remix v2


Damn, if I had a time machine I could help a lot here, I have two of those strains, but not even remotely close to being done..
Side note, I think I've read this entire thread now.. 

Does anybody think that there would be a use to having a thread solely for the purpose of showing finished Bodhi strains?
Past, present, or future?
It's just that It is a little intimidating for people new to the genetics to even come close to skimming this thread, only reason I could afford to do it (time wise) is because i'm at my shop anyways...

Anyways, i'm not going to start another thread for that right now, but I may when I get a good selection of pictures of my selections.
Also depends on the feedback from you guys and gal(s)? (isn't it just undercovergrow?)
If for no other reason than to simply share the nitty-gritty


----------



## calicat (Dec 9, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Been eyeballing these Bodhi genes for a while. A question for the experts.
> 
> I need a med strain to relieve anxiety and help to sleep. I want a powerful strain meaning, when I smoke I do it in the home, in the evenings to unwind from the stresses of the day. And to help me fall into a happy dreamy sleep. Happy happy happy is my fav. Not worried about relieving pain or nausea or anything else. I want to get a powerful debilitating relaxing couch lock high that relieves anxiety and stress. Sometimes my anxiety levels are seriously over the top but, I find if I can quell them in the evening it gives me the reset I need to start the next day fresh and handle any new anxieties until I can get home and reset with my medicine. I don't worry about yield. I do like fast finishers but, that is lower in priority to the properties I need from the meds.
> 
> ...


Everyone before this post made awesome suggestions. I just wanted to add you want to stick with the 88g13hp male and research a mother cut that is indica dominant with the traits you desire. Some of the mother cuts have been mentioned already but there are many more. Best of luck with your Bodhi journey  .


----------



## calicat (Dec 9, 2015)

Broski if it's an issue the ignore button is probably a better route than changing tags constantly imo.


----------



## genuity (Dec 9, 2015)

Mmmmmmmmm

 
I'll say she smells of some hard chest hitting nug right now...& hard as rocks them nugs are.. I think the bulb they are under is old,they will be under DE next time.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> Mmmmmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 3560837
> I'll say she smells of some hard chest hitting nug right now...& hard as rocks them nugs are.. I think the bulb they are under is old,they will be under DE next time.


You never cease to impress me with your flower shots! Mmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmm good!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 9, 2015)

SSDD got the axe over the weekend. This could be the stickiest shit to trim that I've ever dealt with. What a pain in the balls... but the smoke is worth it!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> SSDD got the axe over the weekend. This could be the stickiest shit to trim that I've ever dealt with. What a pain in the balls... but the smoke is worth it!
> 
> View attachment 3560874 View attachment 3560875


And the trim i'd bet would be handy for edibles too
Nice job man, those are beautiful.
I can't wait to finally pop my SSDD...
just gotta finish the pineapple hashplant, tranquil elephant, pink lotus, dank zappas, annnnd huckleberry des tars...
Not to mention what I don't have popped yet, but the SSDD is NEXT...
Thinking of pairing it with the blue tara... or the recently acquired dream beaver..
decisions, decisions...


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 9, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Does anybody think that there would be a use to having a thread solely for the purpose of showing finished Bodhi strains?
> Past, present, or future?
> It's just that It is a little intimidating for people new to the genetics to even come close to skimming this thread, only reason I could afford to do it (time wise) is because i'm at my shop anyways...


It would be nice to try and organize some of the information contained in this thread to help in finding info on the particular strain you are interested in. There is so much amazing grow info in this thread its amazing but sifting through 800+ pages can be inefficient and intimidating for sure. Bodhi needs his own sub-forum with threads dedicated to each strain


----------



## Know One (Dec 9, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> It would be nice to try and organize some of the information contained in this thread to help in finding info on the particular strain you are interested in. There is so much amazing grow info in this thread its amazing but sifting through 800+ pages can be inefficient and intimidating for sure. Bodhi needs his own sub-forum with threads dedicated to each strain


Good idea.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 10, 2015)

Does anybody have any info on the natural mystic or the Jamaican lady used? I wanna run some for my dad, he went to Jamaica on his honeymoon and talks fondly of the herb he smoked there. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 10, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Does anybody have any info on the natural mystic or the Jamaican lady used? I wanna run some for my dad, he went to Jamaica on his honeymoon and talks fondly of the herb he smoked there. Hope everyone is doing well.


I heard the jarube comes out with a kinda deisel smell anf taste. Havent ran myself, but B says the aruba is very similar to the jamaican strains.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 10, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I heard the jarube comes out with a kinda deisel smell anf taste. Havent ran myself, but B says the aruba is very similar to the jamaican strains.


Also wen i went to jamaica the big shit there was ice. Not the drug but the strain. I think its originally a nirvana strain.


----------



## littlegiant (Dec 10, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> SSDD got the axe over the weekend. This could be the stickiest shit to trim that I've ever dealt with. What a pain in the balls... but the smoke is worth it!
> 
> View attachment 3560874 View attachment 3560875


Oh Ya! Hands down the stickiest most unenjoyable plant to trim. Not at all looking forward to trimming the 4 SSDD coming up. Been thinking lately what I could dust this special butter cut with.
Maybe some buttery cheese? Hmmm!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 10, 2015)

littlegiant said:


> Oh Ya! Hands down the stickiest most unenjoyable plant to trim. Not at all looking forward to trimming the 4 SSDD coming up. Been thinking lately what I could dust this special butter cut with.
> Maybe some buttery cheese? Hmmm!


I hear ya... I used to grow this east coast diesel hybrid (think it was crossed with a stinky skunk strain)
anyways the smoke was so damn good, sticky as hell though.. but trimming it was gave me headaches, every single time..
I get that way around real diesel too
Had to quit growing it actually, much to the dismay of my friends
At least you guys get to smell buttery goodness...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 10, 2015)

Super Sliver Hashplant.
All 4 phenos.
All killer no filler!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 10, 2015)

@D_Urbmon , getting ready to grab some screens from Pocono as you suggested.. Can I ask about the ones that you have? If you need an upgrade, which ones would you get now? Why? Any help/insight that you could throw my way is appreciated brotha!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 10, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> @D_Urbmon , getting ready to grab some screens from Pocono as you suggested.. Can I ask about the ones that you have? If you need an upgrade, which ones would you get now? Why? Any help/insight that you could throw my way is appreciated brotha!


Right on dude! I have the 110 lpi and 195/200 lpi which I bought from a local printing supply company. Bubbleman markups are ridiculous @ $100 per screen and Pocono doesn't ship to my province.  Those are the 2 basic screens and all you need to get started. 110 to separate headies from the plant, 195 for the static sifting or carding. No need for upgrades but more screens in the system never hurts. I may pick up a ~60 and ~90 some day but haven't found the need for it yet. My only tip would be to get the largest ones because mine are just under 2ft x 3ft and I find myself wanting more room. Also if you get really into the sifting you might want to purchase a 2nd and possibly 3rd 195/200 lpi so you don't have to clean the screens as often - That is if you're after the 99.9% heads purity.

If just using them for trimming the 2 screens will serve you just fine and you will get a very nice product with little to no effort to clean it up. 


Bubbleman's 4 screen kits consist of 60, 90, 110 and 200 lpi

Cuban grower uses 61, 86, 125 and 180 lpi from Pocono for his award winning sift 

Hope this helps!


You planning to do some dry sifting or are you just wanting them mainly for trimming?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 10, 2015)

Is this a calcium deficiency?
I've been giving these ladies cal/mg and they're all acting way differently...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 10, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Right on dude! I have the 110 lpi and 195/200 lpi which I bought from a local printing supply company. Bubbleman markups are ridiculous @ $100 per screen and Pocono doesn't ship to my province.  Those are the 2 basic screens and all you need to get started. 110 to separate headies from the plant, 195 for the static sifting or carding. No need for upgrades but more screens in the system never hurts. I may pick up a ~60 and ~90 some day but haven't found the need for it yet. My only tip would be to get the largest ones because mine are just under 2ft x 3ft and I find myself wanting more room. Also if you get really into the sifting you might want to purchase a 2nd and possibly 3rd 195/200 lpi so you don't have to clean the screens as often - That is if you're after the 99.9% heads purity.
> 
> If just using them for trimming the 2 screens will serve you just fine and you will get a very nice product with little to no effort to clean it up.
> 
> ...


Hell yes, thanks for the wealth of knowledge! You sir are on your game! Dry sifting for sure. I'll trim over them as well.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 11, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Hell yes, thanks for the wealth of knowledge! You sir are on your game! Dry sifting for sure. I'll trim over them as well.


Cheers bro.

also I highly recommend watching this video.





d420k on youtube has some good videos as well as bubbleman to get the brain ticking.


Oh yeah don't forget to pick up some makeup brushes. I find the eyebrow brush works best to charge the screen and also like to use it to collect the heads, just like the one meze uses. I bought mine from the dollar store.

One run from the static tek should get you to ~95% and a 2nd clean should get you closer to that 99%, but may need to clean your screens inbetween sifts because small plant bits and trichome stalks will get caught on the screen.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 11, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Cheers bro.
> 
> also I highly recommend watching this video.
> 
> ...


Whoa. Is all I got to say right now... Oh and thanks!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 11, 2015)

May the melts be with you. 

You've already got the genetics and growing part covered that's for sure.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 11, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> May the melts be with you.
> 
> You've already got the genetics and growing part covered that's for sure.


You're too kind, I need to get better with the green thumb part!


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 11, 2015)

Synergy and Cheech Wizard (left and right). The big fan leaves on the Cheech Wizard are bigger than my hand. The scraggly looking thing in the back is a GG#4 I adopted and it decided to grow horizontally rather than vertically. I'm still trying to figure out why.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 11, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> May the melts be with you.
> 
> You've alreadygot the genetics and growing part covered that's for sure.


What is that paper hes using


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 11, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> What is that paper hes using


Just regular ol parchment paper. necessary for the static charge somehow.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 11, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Just regular ol parchment paper. necessary for the static charge somehow.


Awsome. Thats wat it looked like. Im thinking of grabbing some of these screens. And i see ur point for needing room.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 11, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Awsome. Thats wat it looked like. Im thinking of grabbing some of these screens. And i see ur point for needing room.


Awesome! IMO it's one of the best investments for any grower simply because of how cheap it is even if it's just used for trimming. And for a true head no extract beats full melt dry sift imo.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 11, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Awesome! IMO it's one of the best investments for any grower simply because of how cheap it is even if it's just used for trimming. And for a true head no extract beats full melt dry sift imo.


This is going to change the game for me.. Thanks for letting me sap off of your dedication and research..


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 11, 2015)

ahaha. your username just clicked for me. I love it


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 12, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> Idk I've got way more than a pinprick in Ducting every day. I'd guess it's got something more to do with the genetics than light getting in a small hole. That's why they r testers and not free beans right?


Well all I can say, with the quality of the smoke and the calyx to leaf ratio, paired with grams per gallon yielded (OK so it was seeded the weight is no real indication I guess)... All I can say is the world at large better hope this was MY cock-up. This is some damn fine dankness. The flavor and high are life changers for me. High is so clear, so uplifting, but not speed-weed, totally relaxing, all-over-brain massage we all feel it fill up our heads to the brim. Massive muscle relaxation. 

I repeat, THIS BETTER BE MY FUCKUP. The next runs will tell. But my friend, THIS is a masterpiece aside from the one herm. I am leaning towards 'try again Hamish...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 12, 2015)

elephantSea said:


> ahaha. your username just clicked for me. I love it


I only just got it after you mentioned it. It is pretty funny actually. I had to imagine an American accent then I got it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 12, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> that may be the first and finest LST'd male I've seen..
> I'll be damned..
> Gotta hand that to you man, I let mine go straaaaaight up, or they take up too much light.
> Nice manifold job though


Soon as they get past a few nodes I clone them and kill off the daddy. Had one boy give me an early open ball a few years back, been insanely careful since. The boys now have their own little t5 rig. I have about the same amount of boys as girls now lol... Getting best results with the Beaver daddy. Will have something to show you cats quite soon. Been pairing Bodhi and Gage for more than a year, and we are getting somewhere pretty awesome. I might throw up a shot of the Salvation x Dream Beaver. It is a monster. Total tower of power. And no I have zero 'breeder ambitions' it is just to keep me fascinated.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 12, 2015)

weedmon5 said:


> Prayer Tower
> View attachment 3034211
> View attachment 3034212
> View attachment 3034213
> ...


Wow fucking prayer tower is right. Incredible structure and size.


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 12, 2015)

I snapped. Im ordering some dream beaver


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 12, 2015)

Man, yall are killing me w these strain descriptions! I got a bodhi wish list thats longer than my damn grocery list lol!! The addiction is REAL!! Ha!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 12, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> Man, yall are killing me w these strain descriptions! I got a bodhi wish list thats longer than my damn grocery list lol!! The addiction is REAL!! Ha!


You can't go wrong apb. I've grown 4 bodhi strains now (SSDD, Gogi, Dream Lotus, and Blood Orange) and I found at least one keeper in each pack. 3 packs for $140 at GLG is one of the best deals in the biz IMO.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 12, 2015)

Just wet my Jabbas Stash beans last night.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 12, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Just wet my Jabbas Stash beans last night.


Ill have some jabbas pics in about 4 weeks. Got a bubba dom, flowering righy now


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 12, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Ill have some jabbas pics in about 4 weeks. Got a bubba dom, flowering righy now


Right on I can't wait to see them!


I also would love to see some pictures of the Dream Beaver flowered out. So much hype and praise for that strain. I'm waiting to crack mine until I know I can keep the cut/cuts for a good long time.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 12, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Right on I can't wait to see them!
> 
> 
> I also would love to see some pictures of the Dream Beaver flowered out. So much hype and praise for that strain. I'm waiting to crack mine until I know I can keep the cut/cuts for a good long time.


I saw some bud photos on breedbay, i think it was from madhamish.

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/smoke-reports/201363884-smoke-report-soulava-dream-beaver.html


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 12, 2015)

Those look wonderful! Super bag appeal I can't wait to experience the unique mind bending effects Hamish has described before.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 12, 2015)

I think Hamish has us all dreaming about the beaver.
Glg is sold out I emailed Jeff last week he said he is hoping to get more before Christmas but no guarantees.
I'm waiting for a certain fellow Canuck to f2 some and share the wealth


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 12, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I think Hamish has us all dreaming about the beaver.
> Glg is sold out I emailed Jeff last week he said he is hoping to get more before Christmas but no guarantees.
> I'm waiting for a certain fellow Canuck to f2 some and share the wealth


I will definitely be using the pollen when it comes time don't you worry my friend.  F2's and crosses.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 12, 2015)

Also the Jabbas Stash were popped pretty much just for pollen chucks.

Sweet Skunk/C99 x Jabbas Stash
King/Northern Lights x Jabbas Stash
Jabbas Stash x Jabbas Stash 


that's the plan.


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 12, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You can't go wrong apb. I've grown 4 bodhi strains now (SSDD, Gogi, Dream Lotus, and Blood Orange) and I found at least one keeper in each pack. 3 packs for $140 at GLG is one of the best deals in the biz IMO.


Im new to bodi and Im currently vegging ssdd, tranq eleph, jabba stash. Bout a week from flip. The ssdd and te have been beyond my expectations. Especially ssdd. I also popped a pack of blueberry Hashplant and more cowbells. 13 of 13 of bhp sprouted w/in 4 days. Mc is 8 of 13(coulda been better) but overall so far so great!
So my question for you expert bodhi heads is- what strains are best. I love the musky danky funky LOUD strains. The kind that make u instantly pull the bag away from your face after smelling it. As if yr eyes water from the putrid smells an arm pit thats been pissed on by a cat and then set on fire only to be quenched by a potent mixture of jet fuel and diesel lol.
My current bodhi wish list: apollo 11, goji og, love dawg, moon tang, mothers milk, mt temple, dream beaver, the fuzz, tigers milk. What would yall suggest? Feel free to add strains that i didnt list.
Also if anyone has experience w gage green and rare dankness, what would you suggest? Im eyeballing gages talisman, grape stomper, golden gage, 5k puff, daybreaker. And rare danknesses 50 1st og, commerce city kush, corn bread, harlox, rare darkness, scotts og, star killer, venom og, walker kush. Any suggestions and descriptions are appreciated!


----------



## Joedank (Dec 12, 2015)

purple urkle X dragons blood F3 (testers)are 2 weeks into veg . cant wait to see the out come ...


----------



## ShyGuru (Dec 13, 2015)

Blue dream x sunshine daydream testers. Seeds arrived on the 4th and were placed in a paper towel on the 6th. 10 of 11 germ rate. All ten seedlings currently in starter cups. Will add pics when things start to get interesting.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 13, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> Im new to bodi and Im currently vegging ssdd, tranq eleph, jabba stash. Bout a week from flip. The ssdd and te have been beyond my expectations. Especially ssdd. I also popped a pack of blueberry Hashplant and more cowbells. 13 of 13 of bhp sprouted w/in 4 days. Mc is 8 of 13(coulda been better) but overall so far so great!
> So my question for you expert bodhi heads is- what strains are best. I love the musky danky funky LOUD strains. The kind that make u instantly pull the bag away from your face after smelling it. As if yr eyes water from the putrid smells an arm pit thats been pissed on by a cat and then set on fire only to be quenched by a potent mixture of jet fuel and diesel lol.
> My current bodhi wish list: apollo 11, goji og, love dawg, moon tang, mothers milk, mt temple, dream beaver, the fuzz, tigers milk. What would yall suggest? Feel free to add strains that i didnt list.
> Also if anyone has experience w gage green and rare dankness, what would you suggest? Im eyeballing gages talisman, grape stomper, golden gage, 5k puff, daybreaker. And rare danknesses 50 1st og, commerce city kush, corn bread, harlox, rare darkness, scotts og, star killer, venom og, walker kush. Any suggestions and descriptions are appreciated!


I haven't grown an 88g13 h/p cross myself, but quite a few peeps have commented on how stanky some of the plants are when that male is involved. Might be a good bet for you if that's what you're after.

Edit: You might find something rank with that blueberry hashplant


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 13, 2015)

Got my first ssdd x wookie tester female today. I think i got two more but gunna give it another day. Only one male so far i think. Three with no signs .weird that the female showed first.


----------



## genuity (Dec 13, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> Im new to bodi and Im currently vegging ssdd, tranq eleph, jabba stash. Bout a week from flip. The ssdd and te have been beyond my expectations. Especially ssdd. I also popped a pack of blueberry Hashplant and more cowbells. 13 of 13 of bhp sprouted w/in 4 days. Mc is 8 of 13(coulda been better) but overall so far so great!
> So my question for you expert bodhi heads is- what strains are best. I love the musky danky funky LOUD strains. The kind that make u instantly pull the bag away from your face after smelling it. As if yr eyes water from the putrid smells an arm pit thats been pissed on by a cat and then set on fire only to be quenched by a potent mixture of jet fuel and diesel lol.
> My current bodhi wish list: apollo 11, goji og, love dawg, moon tang, mothers milk, mt temple, dream beaver, the fuzz, tigers milk. What would yall suggest? Feel free to add strains that i didnt list.
> Also if anyone has experience w gage green and rare dankness, what would you suggest? Im eyeballing gages talisman, grape stomper, golden gage, 5k puff, daybreaker. And rare danknesses 50 1st og, commerce city kush, corn bread, harlox, rare darkness, scotts og, star killer, venom og, walker kush. Any suggestions and descriptions are appreciated!


You looking for loud,501st og will be it....pure fire,pocket stank.mmmmm Commerce city kush is another one

If you can find tailsman,you will find that funk in it also...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 13, 2015)

Just shucked:

Gawd dawg x blueberry hashplant
Cherry puff x blueberry hashplant
Chemical kush x lucky charms
Arise x cobra lips
Ad hoc x cobra lips
Sour d x white lotus

Let's see what these Bodhi daddy's do. The blueberry hashplant dad was gorgeous.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 13, 2015)

Bout to vape on some lil lowers from the #6 ssh X 88g13hp.. I could not resist.. Haha

ETA: whoa, totally lemon zested soap! Weird but amaizingly complex and unique. I can't wait to chop her. She'll be done first.


----------



## calicat (Dec 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> You looking for loud,501st og will be it....pure fire,pocket stank.mmmmm Commerce city kush is another one
> 
> If you can find tailsman,you will find that funk in it also...


I wonder how my grow pattern would be if years ago I was able to get GTH #1 over Jabba's Stash. Probably would be on RD thread and not here lol.


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 13, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Just shucked:
> 
> Gawd dawg x blueberry hashplant
> Cherry puff x blueberry hashplant
> ...


ah, we've got similar ideas, I'm hoping to find a nice dad in my packs of blueberry hashplant.


----------



## genuity (Dec 13, 2015)

calicat said:


> I wonder how my grow pattern would be if years ago I was able to get GTH #1 over Jabba's Stash. Probably would be on RD thread and not here lol.


I said the same thing,honestly. ..few yrs back I ran that 501st og & ggg force og....I did the force og first,and was in love..
Then I ran that 501st og,and Honestly she almost made me question myself about what I had in my garden..


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 13, 2015)

Ssdd has been easy trimming for me. I'm noticing my fuzz pheno looks more like tranquil elephantizer. I had to let it go way too long since my timers were out of sync and running well over 12 hours lights on and the trics didn't want to mature.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 13, 2015)

Nice! @Steelheader3430 is that second picture one you grew?

The two female Tranquil Elephantizers I have from seed are very different. One's taller and lankier, the other one is super runty and refuses to grow up. Pondering throwing the taller, lankier one into flower and maybe trashing the runty, short, compact one. It doesn't even really bush out.  Have my eyes set on popping some more of them and/or getting my hands on a pack of dirty hashplant.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah it's a beast. It's "the fuzz".   Monster cropped her. Here's another clone I flowered at about the size of a pencil. Got one ounce off of her. Put the runt further from the light. Don't cull a plant just cause it's small. She's probably just shy but might be a freak if she shows you her "flower". Ha! Uhhgg my brain doesn't work normally.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 14, 2015)

Just put up a thread on my ssdd x wookie testers. Top the rest and transplant. Bout 3 weeks amd weel b ready to flower.


----------



## Ray black (Dec 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> I said the same thing,honestly. ..few yrs back I ran that 501st og & ggg force og....I did the force og first,and was in love..
> Then I ran that 501st og,and Honestly she almost made me question myself about what I had in my garden..


Hey man, so you liked the 501st??

I was just looking at that this weekend man...

I settled for Sin City Sin OG and some more White Nightmares to have on back up..


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 14, 2015)

Holy shit just finished the whole thread....5 days. Thanks to the ones who actually posted relevant info. RIP mustache hope your fingers good, otis and hamish I started a gofundme for a personal psychiatrist for the both of you, #st0wlivesmatter, fuck dj, soul, and breedersteve, great work bodhi making their subpar strains by todays standards better and enough for them to come out of retirement and threaten the law on people (dont worry they do it to everyone and dont have the time or will to spend the money on it they will just try to call the cops on you its happened to all of us gotta love veiled threats and inuendos...next time give them no credit or advertising at all my opinion), who was the guy obsessed with asian women? Hopefully everyone else forgot too. And anyone else I forgot to mention, yeah, thx or most likely fuck you for clogging up the thread with useless shit. There is about 60 pages of very good quality bodhi info in here tho.


----------



## Ray black (Dec 14, 2015)

I have a bunch of Skywalkers going and am a huge fan so I thought the 501st would be tasty..


Guys, just sharing my experience this year:

Sin City Seeds - White Nightmare
-this is some of the frostiest and dankest stuff I have had the pleasure of growing. It is SO FIRE that you just need to run it and see for yourself. ALL phenos are pretty uniform and just crazy dank. One smells like cotton candy with a hazy twist. If I touch it with my clothes I smell it for hours... Nasty awesomeness

It has out performed the Bodhi strains in my room this year.

Try it, you will thank me


----------



## genuity (Dec 14, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Hey man, so you liked the 501st??
> 
> I was just looking at that this weekend man...
> 
> I settled for Sin City Sin OG and some more White Nightmares to have on back up..


https://www.rollitup.org/t/rare-dankness-rd-genetics.509817/page-236#post-10650243

That gal was superior at the time,and if I would have been on my clone keeping, she would h Ave been most of my gardening to this day..


----------



## Joedank (Dec 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/rare-dankness-rd-genetics.509817/page-236#post-10650243
> 
> That gal was superior at the time,and if I would have been on my clone keeping, she would h Ave been most of my gardening to this day..


as good as the fireballz??


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 15, 2015)

Ive been thinkin of tryin RD again. But i had too many herms on my first run. And its hard to get over bodhis $70 packs for $100 packs.. herms coulda been me i guess thats y im think of grabbin some but still skeptical on passing on a bodhi. For a more expensive possibly equal bodhi.


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2015)

Joedank said:


> as good as the fireballz??


Hmmm....thats a close one.
Let me think on that one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2015)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> And anyone else I forgot to mention, yeah, thx or most likely fuck you for clogging up the thread with useless shit.


Such as _this post, _am I right?


----------



## NoAvailableUsername (Dec 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> SSDD got the axe over the weekend. This could be the stickiest shit to trim that I've ever dealt with. What a pain in the balls... but the smoke is worth it!
> 
> View attachment 3560874 View attachment 3560875


They look very nice St0wandgrow. Please let us know what the taste etc, is like.


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 15, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Such as _this post, _am I right?


+1
Must be a short bus captain.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 15, 2015)

NoAvailableUsername said:


> They look very nice St0wandgrow. Please let us know what the taste etc, is like.


Thank you. I've been running this one for a while now and I love it. Very blueberry with some other funk to it. It's the only strain in my rotation that I smoke daily. It has a real dreamy buzz that is great for the evening to wind down. I had 3 females to choose from, and they were all very good to great.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 15, 2015)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Holy shit just finished the whole thread....5 days. Thanks to the ones who actually posted relevant info. RIP mustache hope your fingers good, otis and hamish I started a gofundme for a personal psychiatrist for the both of you, #st0wlivesmatter, fuck dj, soul, and breedersteve, great work bodhi making their subpar strains by todays standards better and enough for them to come out of retirement and threaten the law on people (dont worry they do it to everyone and dont have the time or will to spend the money on it they will just try to call the cops on you its happened to all of us gotta love veiled threats and inuendos...next time give them no credit or advertising at all my opinion), who was the guy obsessed with asian women? Hopefully everyone else forgot too. And anyone else I forgot to mention, yeah, thx or most likely fuck you for clogging up the thread with useless shit. There is about 60 pages of very good quality bodhi info in here tho.


----------



## Ray black (Dec 15, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Such as _this post, _am I right?


Holy shit, I totally was thinking the same thing 

Good call.

And I call BS on reading all of this thread... And if he did, what a dumb ass..


----------



## Joedank (Dec 15, 2015)

good one 


Amos Otis said:


> Such as _this post, _am I right?


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> Then I ran that 501st og,and Honestly she almost made me question myself about what I had in my garden..





Ray black said:


> Hey man, so you liked the 501st??
> 
> I was just looking at that this weekend man...


Haha Yo Attitude must have heard ya's cuz they got (3) Free 501st w Any RD purchase AND they got Corn Bread, Harlox, and Scotts OG Reduced by 10%...so $89 for any of those three AND if you enter 420 you get 10% off Or 15% off for cash = $80 (10%off) or $75.50 (15%off) (preshipping) For: (12) seeds (your choice RD) + (3) seeds 501st OG + Freebies... (2) seeds Elemental: Mango Tango + (2) seeds RD: Grape Ox. TOTAL: $75.50 For (19) seeds (pre-shipping cost).


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Dec 16, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Been eyeballing these Bodhi genes for a while. A question for the experts.
> 
> I need a med strain to relieve anxiety and help to sleep. I want a powerful strain meaning, when I smoke I do it in the home, in the evenings to unwind from the stresses of the day. And to help me fall into a happy dreamy sleep. Happy happy happy is my fav. Not worried about relieving pain or nausea or anything else. I want to get a powerful debilitating relaxing couch lock high that relieves anxiety and stress. Sometimes my anxiety levels are seriously over the top but, I find if I can quell them in the evening it gives me the reset I need to start the next day fresh and handle any new anxieties until I can get home and reset with my medicine. I don't worry about yield. I do like fast finishers but, that is lower in priority to the properties I need from the meds.
> 
> ...


OK guys, Please reference my original post from above. Some of your suggestions where: Tranquil Elephantizer, Jabba(indica), Sunshine Daydream and Dank Sinatra. I really like the sound of the Tranquil Elephantizer but, they are out of stock. They all sound great tho. I think the SSDD is great too. Keep in mind this is for personal only and to relieve anxiety and to help sleep? Any last minute input?


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 16, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> OK guys, Please reference my original post from above. Some of your suggestions where: Tranquil Elephantizer, Jabba(indica), Sunshine Daydream and Dank Sinatra. I really like the sound of the Tranquil Elephantizer but, they are out of stock. They all sound great tho. I think the SSDD is great too. Keep in mind this is for personal only and to relieve anxiety and to help sleep? Any last minute input?


It's not Bodhi and hate to admit it (cuz once when I inquired about gear, also said I been repping them for minute, and was like "congrats on cups" their ONLY response was "We dont ship to US) but IF you are daily smoker then DNA Genetics : Kushberry geterdun son


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 16, 2015)

I know this isn't a seedbank thread, but midweek song has the same 501st og promotion going on. I had a few issues with some things I ordered not being completely in stock, and Lewis took care of things properly for me. He hooked me up big time. I won't order from anywhere else now. Just sayin.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 16, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> OK guys, Please reference my original post from above. Some of your suggestions where: Tranquil Elephantizer, Jabba(indica), Sunshine Daydream and Dank Sinatra. I really like the sound of the Tranquil Elephantizer but, they are out of stock. They all sound great tho. I think the SSDD is great too. Keep in mind this is for personal only and to relieve anxiety and to help sleep? Any last minute input?


Honestly, those all seem like great choices. Im flowerimg the ssdd and jabbas now, bout week 2-2.5, and they r just putin on some triches. The ssdd smells like a sweet og chem, and th jabbas like a dark floral dank. But medically, all but the ssdd should be nice and sleepy. Not that the ssdd wont but its more of a hybrid.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 16, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Honestly, those all seem like great choices. Im flowerimg the ssdd and jabbas now, bout week 2-2.5, and they r just putin on some triches. The ssdd smells like a sweet og chem, and th jabbas like a dark floral dank. But medically, all but the ssdd should be nice and sleepy. Not that the ssdd wont but its more of a hybrid.


And to add the ssdd does smell like its gunna pack a punch. Prolly my favorite, so far. But these testers r likely to top it (ssddxwookie)


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Dec 16, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Honestly, those all seem like great choices. Im flowerimg the ssdd and jabbas now, bout week 2-2.5, and they r just putin on some triches. The ssdd smells like a sweet og chem, and th jabbas like a dark floral dank. But medically, all but the ssdd should be nice and sleepy. Not that the ssdd wont but its more of a hybrid.


Ill let you guys know what I end up with. Some of the Bodhi strains are like out of stock everywhere that I look. I do appreciate this board and the pics are like OMG! No wonder they are always out of stock. Bodhi will be my next seeds tho. It's time to go with something a little dif than autos and fems. Getting kind of bored to tell the truth. Anyway, I really enjoy all your input and subbed to this board for sure. Thx.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 16, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Ill let you guys know what I end up with. Some of the Bodhi strains are like out of stock everywhere that I look. I do appreciate this board and the pics are like OMG! No wonder they are always out of stock. Bodhi will be my next seeds tho. It's time to go with something a little dif than autos and fems. Getting kind of bored to tell the truth. Anyway, I really enjoy all your input and subbed to this board for sure. Thx.


Dank Sinatra, ssdd, tranquil E and jabbas r all on midweek song


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Dank Sinatra, ssdd, tranquil E and jabbas r all on midweek song


Dream Beaver as well. Picked up a few because of the ravings of a Mad Hamish. I've ordered Bodhi twice before because of the raves on this board, and didn't think I'd let that happen again...but  struck again.



torontoke said:


> I think Hamish has us all dreaming about the beaver.



"dreaming about the beaver" -


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey peeps, the homie big shoe from _you know where_ is now a rep for Bodhi gear, and he's just about ready to start his buy one get one on the Bodhi stock.

Follow him on IG, @headiegardens . He's one of the coolest cats I know and he would really be humbled by the support. Plus 1 for 1?! Get the fuck out. He's got good freebies too!


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 16, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Hey peeps, the homie big shoe from _you know where_ is now a rep for Bodhi gear, and he's just about ready to start his buy one get one on the Bodhi stock.
> 
> Follow him on IG, @headiegardens . He's one of the coolest cats I know and he would really be humbled by the support. Plus 1 for 1?! Get the fuck out. He's got good freebies too!


Awsome. I saw his post on the bay and was wondering how to get gear from him. Thats a serious deal!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 16, 2015)

For sure! I sent him payment for the dread bread and told him I wanted to wait for the promo and he is straight with it.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 16, 2015)

I have been wondering why my testers have been looking stressed and just realized that my veg light timer is being bypassed.. They haven't had any sleep and I think that will fix em.. Hopefully.

ETA: Once they perk up they'll get the flip.. They're about 5-6" tall, even wider, and branchy as hell!!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 17, 2015)

@JDGreen what site are they doing bogo on bodhi seeds if u can't post here pm me.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 17, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Hey peeps, the homie big shoe from _you know where_ is now a rep for Bodhi gear, and he's just about ready to start his buy one get one on the Bodhi stock.
> 
> Follow him on IG, @headiegardens . He's one of the coolest cats I know and he would really be humbled by the support. Plus 1 for 1?! Get the fuck out. He's got good freebies too!


I was told that Big Shoe, was a vendor now on breedbay and @alyamoni told me to hit.him.up through instagram. He is about to start a buy one get one


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 17, 2015)

I belive hes at @headiegardens


----------



## elkamino (Dec 17, 2015)

Just got my Bodhi order, Great Lakes Genetics is legit! Scored big time on their 1-yr birthday promo- bought Goji and Dank Zappa and got Alaska Snow testers for free. My first Bodhi beans and I'm stoked!

Also free were 14 GG#4 x Longbottom Leaf and 11 ECSD x Longbottom Leaf, both Bad Dog Genetics.

Feels like a total bargain- 58 _great-potential_ seeds, plus a lighter, concentrate container and a tshirt for under $150! AKA $2.50/seed... 



Jeffy responded to all my emails pronto and I got my beans fast. It felt weird sending $147 cash in the mail but its all good. Really just stoked to have state-side seed sellers with honorable business practices... and great genetics too! 

Edit: Oops, not Alaska Snow, Godhead (Blockhead x 88g13/HP)


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 17, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Jeffy responded to all my emails


^^^ "My names Jeffy and I like apples!" Haha that's what that triggered in me minds eye... Sweet, great post, Go Team Bodhi!


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 17, 2015)

And I really am down for Team Bodhi...in case that last post came off sarcastic haha


----------



## ShyGuru (Dec 17, 2015)

@Al Yamoni is there any other way to get ahold of him other than Instagram? I don't want to miss out on a bodhi bogo but Instagram doesn't seem to work right on my phone.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 17, 2015)

ShyGuru said:


> @Al Yamoni is there any other way to get ahold of him other than Instagram? I don't want to miss out on a bodhi bogo but Instagram doesn't seem to work right on my phone.



Big Shoe is on breedbay but instagram is the only way i am sure to get ahold of him. U can download the app on ur phone or instagram maybe? Shoe is sick today so b patient.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Dec 17, 2015)

Anyone growing Dank Sinatra?

I've wanted a hash plant and a Deep Chunk cross for a long time now.. This looks like it could be a nice hashplant.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 17, 2015)

HeartIandhank said:


> Anyone growing Dank Sinatra?
> 
> I've wanted a hash plant and a Deep Chunk cross for a long time now.. This looks like it could be a nice hashplant.


I hate givin advice on strains i havent grown myself but check out the dank zappa if u can. That was gunna be my hashplant but im on another venture atm


----------



## ShyGuru (Dec 17, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Big Shoe is on breedbay but instagram is the only way i am sure to get ahold of him. U can download the app on ur phone or instagram maybe? Shoe is sick today so b patient.


Thank @JDGreen I did just that and it worked. Ugh i hate social media but for bogo i'll make an exception lol


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 17, 2015)

ShyGuru said:


> Thank @JDGreen I did just that and it worked. Ugh i hate social media but for bogo i'll make an exception lol


Honestly i feel the same way i dont even have a facebook. But shoe seems to have a fan base and im always up for deals.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 17, 2015)

Do you have to be a member at the bay to order seeds? I tried to join the forum but im pretty sure someone has to refer you because i was denied.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 17, 2015)

HeartIandhank said:


> Anyone growing Dank Sinatra?
> 
> I've wanted a hash plant and a Deep Chunk cross for a long time now.. This looks like it could be a nice hashplant.


@Mad Hamish spoke very highly about the dank sinatra, said it was face numbing potent if i remember correctly maybe he can tell you more as i haven't grown it but i fully intend to.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Dec 17, 2015)

Curious about these skunk 91s too.. a friend sent me them. I asked some weeks ago and several said they are great seeds but didn't see much more than that..
I'm not a huge fan of the smoking the straight skunks, in general.. but I like plants that grow like monsters. Which has been my experience with skunks..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 17, 2015)

ShyGuru said:


> @Al Yamoni is there any other way to get ahold of him other than Instagram? I don't want to miss out on a bodhi bogo but Instagram doesn't seem to work right on my phone.


The bay or IG my friend. Those are the two avenues that I know of..


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 17, 2015)

Those skunk91s are an awesome find, they're a super limited release that bodhi dropped a couple years back. I believe they were better suited for outdoor than in they are chem91 x road kill skunk. Im super jealous bro i'm hoping someday i can hook up on some f2s from someone or that bodhi releases some f2 since i think the male was lost. I can't remember who i saw post it but they said they were potent and plenty stinky but that it wasn't a pure representation of the rks terpene profile that they found but a very excellent plant nonetheless. Also i believe they said you may have to pluck a few late nanners but nothing excessive if memory serves me right.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 17, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Do you have to be a member at the bay to order seeds? I tried to join the forum but im pretty sure someone has to refer you because i was denied.


Go ahead and make a breedbay profile again. If they deny u, ots prolly just administration, 

Reply to Pistils and he will set u up.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 17, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Go ahead and make a breedbay profile again. If they deny u, ots prolly just administration,
> 
> Reply to Pistils and he will set u up.


Thanks jd thats good to here. It seems pretty relaxed over there, and a lot of info on the bodhi thread as well.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Dec 17, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Those skunk91s are an awesome find, they're a super limited release that bodhi dropped a couple years back. I believe they were better suited for outdoor than in they are chem91 x road kill skunk. Im super jealous bro i'm *hoping someday i can hook up on some f2s from someone* or that bodhi releases some f2 since i think the male was lost. I can't remember who i saw post it but they said they were potent and plenty stinky but that it wasn't a pure representation of the rks terpene profile that they found but a very excellent plant nonetheless. Also i believe they said you may have to pluck a few late nanners but nothing excessive if memory serves me right.


I'll see if I can make that happen.. I hit some of Bodhi's Silver Mountain pollen to my 9 wk SSH plant.. I'm flowering out the males of that progeny now for F2's.. I hit the same pollen to a green crack clone. A few RIU members grew that out and were happy with the results. I'm more excited about the SSH x SM though..

Thanks for getting back.. RKS huh.. That is one of those I have not tried but have heard great things. Looking forward to seeing what they can do. I'll plant those this fall when I get some space cleared. Maybe I can get you some f2s..

for a "preservation" sort of objective like that I like to mix male pollen from multiple males.. Might be a cool project..


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 17, 2015)

That would be super cool of you if you did bro i appreciate it. I've never had it but have always wanted to because my dad always talked about it and said it was great smoke. The rks and the Hawaiian are the 2 standouts from 35+ years smoking for him and with some of the bud we've smoked together i imagine those had to be some fine bud. Im gonna get some of bodhis dragons blood seeds and try to find a good rks representation and make some new memories i can talk about 20 years from now. I agree with you on using multiple males for preservation and diversity i feel like using just one you miss out on a lot of potential for exploration. Now for a regular commercial seed line then of course u use the proven boy so the results are consistent for customers. Best of luck and i hope you find dank in them beans.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 17, 2015)

I'll quit taking up space for a bit after this but those sshxsm sound nice 9 weeks is damn good for a haze hybrid. How many seeds did you run to find it? Ill bet the green crack x was a dank production plant.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Dec 17, 2015)

The 9 wk SSH came from a group of 5 females.. from a Beanhoarder pack of SSH 1 x SSH 2. His SSH 2 was a 9 wk.. His SSH 1 was longer.

The 5 females I saw were 9 wk, 12, 12, 14 and 14+. All 4 of the females that were 12+ probably could have gone 16+ but they did pretty well at 12 and 14 weeks.

I wanted to get that SSH to seed and I decided Bodhi's SM would make a good plant to pair it to. I am going to do a BX back to the 9 wk quite a few times but also work on a SSH x SM maybe to F4.. I'm collecting pollen now for the f2s so they are a probably 3 years out. I don't exactly rush my projects.. Though, I'm flowering 10 males right now so planning to get a lot done by this summer on several projects. Including some Chimera Sweet Tooth F2's that I can gift many people.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 17, 2015)

Thats cool man you can't rush a breeding project without compromising quality to at least some degree. Ive done some chucking and had good results but nothing in depth because I've not been able to grow multiple harvests without having to shut down due to security issues etc. Starting with quality genetics like bodhis makes it easier to produce quality offspring but its producing predictable/consistent results that separates the men from the boys lol. Thanks for the quick responses.


----------



## unwine99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Take my word on this, almost everybody I spoke to has found this one pheno, it is INSANELY potent nothing quite like it on the planet. You will tell her early on by the fact she will make TWO to FOUR balls, low down, JUST ONCE. Pick those off and watch her frost up in 14 days, by 21 days fans are crusted with frost. She yields well and KILLS bubble bags. This is the one, all phenos we found were total badass, but THAT one... I have only run her twice. We all still fear her a little lol...


One of my Gojis is doing this right now. It threw two balls early, down toward the base of the plant where I topped it -- they've since shriveled up and now all I'm getting are pistils. I think I'm going to let it go for a minute and see what happens. I'll be keeping a close eye; It would be cool if it turned out to be something special like with the Dream Beaver.

Edit: I think they share some of the same genetics if I read correctly -- the Snow Lotus? Anyway...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 17, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> OK guys, Please reference my original post from above. Some of your suggestions where: Tranquil Elephantizer, Jabba(indica), Sunshine Daydream and Dank Sinatra. I really like the sound of the Tranquil Elephantizer but, they are out of stock. They all sound great tho. I think the SSDD is great too. Keep in mind this is for personal only and to relieve anxiety and to help sleep? Any last minute input?


SSDD will have you most happy. Dank Sinatra is great but you need her on the side the is a low yielder, always good to have something next to her. T.E has not had the best track record IMO there have been many issues some very straaaaaange ones like plants autoflowering or flowering out to look like a badly revegged plant. NOBODY has ever knocked


cripplecreek77 said:


> Thanks jd thats good to here. It seems pretty relaxed over there, and a lot of info on the bodhi thread as well.


If you want Bodhi info the Bay rules. It is very relaxed. Even Stache behaves on the Bay.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 17, 2015)

unwine99 said:


> One of my Gojis is doing this right now. It threw two balls early, down toward the base of the plant where I topped it -- they've since shriveled up and now all I'm getting are pistils. I think I'm going to let it go for a minute and see what happens. I'll be keeping a close eye; It would be cool if it turned out to be something special like with the Dream Beaver.
> 
> Edit: I think they share some of the same genetics if I read correctly -- the Snow Lotus? Anyway...


Keep us posted Sir! But being Goji it will of course be really good, havent heard if a bad pheno ever. Thise beans are held is such high regard.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 17, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I was told that Big Shoe, was a vendor now on breedbay and @alyamoni told me to hit.him.up through instagram. He is about to start a buy one get one


He has put so much good genetics in peoples hands at no charge. Pay him for the second pack. I need to fly to where he lives and smack him upside the head for never making himself a good profit. Such a great guy.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 18, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Dream Beaver as well. Picked up a few because of the ravings of a Mad Hamish. I've ordered Bodhi twice before because of the raves on this board, and didn't think I'd let that happen again...but  struck again.
> 
> 
> 
> "dreaming about the beaver" -


I have been sitting on a pack of Beaver, also 4x SSDD... I think that I will run a couple of these before I try my new Elemental seeds!


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 18, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> He has put so much good genetics in peoples hands at no charge. Pay him for the second pack. I need to fly to where he lives and smack him upside the head for never making himself a good profit. Such a great guy.


He hit up last night. Even sick lol. Hes got my order.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Dec 18, 2015)

i just DM'd him on instagram.. id be hyped to grab more bodhi gear as I'm about to pop either my SSDD or prayer tower or the blueberry mountain freebie blessing i got from GLG probably about christmas time

dont wanna run out , this will be my first go with bodhi , but what i've seen a lot of you guys do on here is killer impressive 

have a great day brothers and keep the dank coming


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 18, 2015)

Anyone have any finished shots of godhead? I have 6 going now that are about 2 weeks old. Got 10 packs of these as freebies from SVOC.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Dec 18, 2015)

GLG has a decent promo going now till dec 31st

buy 2 packs of bodhi get a dragon's blood t-shirt, or buy 5 packs get 5 packs the choices of freebies are :

love triangle (triangle kush x snow lotus)

jungle spice (congo(pine) x88g13hp)

natural mystic (jamaican x snow lotus)

pink lotus (pink panther x snow lotus(outdoor))

TT NL#6 x Appalachia

also new strains being dropped soon i love the emails GLG sends always crazy freebies, restocks , etc they're my favorite usa bank I've used to date for bodhi especially


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 18, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Anyone have any finished shots of godhead? I have 6 going now that are about 2 weeks old. Got 10 packs of these as freebies from SVOC.


Am I reading this right.... you have TEN packs of godhead?


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Am I reading this right.... you have TEN packs of godhead?


Yes


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 18, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Yes


Holy shit! That'll make for quite the pheno hunt! Were those all freebies? If so, you have a crazy Bodhi collection to sort through!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 18, 2015)

Bodhis skunk91 are VERY sensitive when run inside... This was mentioned before they went on sale too...

Absolutely disgusting skunky funk (if that's your jam)!!


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeah all were freebie packs. I also have 10 packs of blueberry snow freebies but have read that these are not so stellar. I went alittle crazy with the seed buying for a few months but I had some disposable income and I always go alittle overboard when I start a new hobby lol. But hey what fun is it if you don't. How do the freebies stack up against the packs he has for sale. I guess I just assumed that since they were the free offerings they were not as good as the crosses that he sells? I am still pretty new to the game so don't know if this is at all accurate or not. Also here is the current Bodhi collection.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 18, 2015)

Im running the blueberry snow and they have a nice earthy blueberry funk. 3/4 are alittle sensitive. The most indica dom is less sensitive and i like the most neway. Idk if they r keepers especially cuz i was spoiled on super sweet blueberry for about 6 yrs.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Dec 18, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Yeah all were freebie packs. I also have 10 packs of blueberry snow freebies but have read that these are not so stellar. I went alittle crazy with the seed buying for a few months but I had some disposable income and I always go alittle overboard when I start a new hobby lol. But hey what fun is it if you don't. How do the freebies stack up against the packs he has for sale. I guess I just assumed that since they were the free offerings they were not as good as the crosses that he sells? I am still pretty new to the game so don't know if this is at all accurate or not. Also here is the current Bodhi collection.
> 
> View attachment 3567037


Damn!!! man need help popping any of those ?

I'm sure i can be of help and some other good people around this thread  just a thought lol 

but I'm so jealous you got like every strain by bodhi i want to run and then some , shit haha
keep us updated on your grows with all those beauties brother! best of luck to you


----------



## futant (Dec 18, 2015)

Someone explain the difference between Blueberry Snow and Blue Lotus please.


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 18, 2015)

futant said:


> Someone explain the difference between Blueberry Snow and Blue Lotus please.


As far as I can tell Blueberry Snow = Blueberry (Indica) x Snow Lotus, whereas Blue Lotus = Blueberry (Sativa) x Snow Lotus...so difference is the mother of each cross was a different pheno of Blueberry crossed w Snow Lotus male. Hope that helps.


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 18, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Im running the blueberry snow and they have a nice earthy blueberry funk. 3/4 are alittle sensitive. The most indica dom is less sensitive and i like the most neway. Idk if they r keepers especially cuz i was spoiled on super sweet blueberry for about 6 yrs.


Where I live Blueberry was the strain that was around most in my hayday (mid to late 90's) so I want to grow some for nostalgia sake. Back then we only saw chronic a few times a year and those were special occasions. Now its the opposite, I haven't seen commercial weed in like 10 years.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 18, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Where I live Blueberry was the strain that was around most in my hayday (mid to late 90's) so I want to grow some for nostalgia sake. Back then we only saw chronic a few times a year and those were special occasions. Now its the opposite, I haven't seen commercial weed in like 10 years.


I kno man. That blueberry i was gettin in the midwest from my dads guy The frostman, was ridiculous. It was mouthwatering blueberry still never had something like it. And best part was it was always there. But i moved and grown some blues for the same nostalgia sake reason and now im starting to think im never gunna get a replica. 

On a happier note, i just sent my order for my pocono dry sift screen. Thanx @D_Urbmon, and get ready ssdd, ur gettin the good old siftin.


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 18, 2015)

futant said:


> Someone explain the difference between Blueberry Snow and Blue Lotus please.


From Bodhi himself on a breedbay thread I found.

blueberry hill (dj's blueberry mom x appalchia)
blueberry mountain (blueberry indica x appalachia)
blue lotus (dj's blueberry mom x snow lotus)
blueberry snow (blueberry indica x snow lotus)


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 18, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Yeah all were freebie packs. I also have 10 packs of blueberry snow freebies but have read that these are not so stellar. I went alittle crazy with the seed buying for a few months but I had some disposable income and I always go alittle overboard when I start a new hobby lol. But hey what fun is it if you don't. How do the freebies stack up against the packs he has for sale. I guess I just assumed that since they were the free offerings they were not as good as the crosses that he sells? I am still pretty new to the game so don't know if this is at all accurate or not. Also here is the current Bodhi collection.
> 
> View attachment 3567037


Your Bodhi collection is worth more than my life LOL


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 18, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Your Bodhi collection is worth more than my life LOL


Mine too!  

I blame you guys in this thread for posting so many tasty bodhi harvest pics. Made choosing between strains way too difficult so I just bought everything that caught my interest, which was a lot haha. Good Lord willing I will get a chance to grow out many of them. I live in a state that still has marijuana prohibition so I can't grow as big as I would like. If I had my way I would have a warehouse space where I could pop every single one of those packs


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 18, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> If I had my way I would have a warehouse space where I could pop every single one of those packs


Dreaming the dreams of us all.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 18, 2015)

GLG website ...Down for maintenance....NOOOOO!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 18, 2015)

We shall live vicariously through MojoRizing


----------



## greendiamond9 (Dec 18, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> GLG website ...Down for maintenance....NOOOOO!


Should be back up soon with more listings.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 18, 2015)

Here is a couple of Prayer Tower, around week 6... This one did not have any smell until about week 5, big cola type...

Different Pheno.. This one smells like Mango Taffy/gum.. I think that it will yeild better and it def smells better. Green crack dom???

Same

Silver Mountain... I got 3 of these phenos in my pack... It has a strange smell, like if a pilot light got blown out and there is that strong smell of gas. It smells like natural gas I guess, or a butane lighter? I have not really came across this before, I hope that it turns out well...Maybe I am supposed to make BHO out of it huh???


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 18, 2015)

Here is a different Pheno of Silver Mountain. It looks stretchy and very sativa like. It has a clean lavender smell, like hand lotion!!! I hope that this will be my new morning smoke!

*Attached Files:*


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 18, 2015)

Been sorting through pictures for my IG. throwback to the dank zappa I harvested a few months ago. figured y'all might enjoy 

all bout them trichomes! like diamonds


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 18, 2015)

Super Silver Hashplant #6
Floral, lemon zest, and something reminiscent of the bitterness in a grapefruit, almost like a strange but pleasing feminine body odor.
It's too early to tell fully but the high is full bodied and soothing with a nice prominent head. I've been smoking some clean commercial whatever and today I realized that I haven't been high in a good while. Best of both worlds. Life is good.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 18, 2015)

Clones have been placed into fresh soil and moved to into the veg cab.

Bloom cab is about to be switched and freshly potted. The testers have been giving me grief about calcium and being too wet. I'm still thinking it's just my fault but I have some goji starting strong and some beautiful 97 blue/purple nl5 in the same soil and no issues. The 97's were popped with the testers.

I'll let them recover(hopefully) from all of the fans they started shedding for whatever reason for a bit, I won't wait forever tho. You should easily be able to tell which ones are the tiger/dragon testers.


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 18, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> From Bodhi himself on a breedbay thread I found.
> 
> blueberry hill (dj's blueberry mom x appalchia)
> blueberry mountain (blueberry indica x appalachia)
> ...


Thanks for info... I believe we are both correct cuz 1) Blueberry (indica) listed on blueberry mountain and blueberry snow But 2) DJ Short Blueberry is most often used to refer to Original Blueberry which is Indica dominant (80% indica/20% sativa)..but that would be redundant/unnecessary a) label pack (indica) and to cross (indica dom) again to snow lotus/appalachia Unless Dj Blueberry is actually referring to DJ's BlueBerry Sativa leaning pheno (BBS) which would explain the two crossings, one using indica dom, the other sativa dom...to further buttress this theory, couple growers of Blue Lotus on IG, craftnug and mafire_meds, respectively, calling it sativa Blueberry...food for thought, anyway


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2015)

Fresh pull off the joint,and I get a full blast of 

Dragons soul...wow, way befor cure..but the high is intriguing. ..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> Fresh pull off the joint,and I get a full blast of View attachment 3567537
> 
> Dragons soul...wow, way befor cure..but the high is intriguing. ..


Gat Dang! I want that flavor!!


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 18, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Thanks for info... I believe we are both correct cuz 1) Blueberry (indica) listed on blueberry mountain and blueberry snow But 2) DJ Short Blueberry is most often used to refer to Original Blueberry which is Indica dominant (80% indica/20% sativa)..but that would be redundant/unnecessary a) label pack (indica) and to cross (indica dom) again to snow lotus/appalachia Unless Dj Blueberry is actually referring to DJ's BlueBerry Sativa leaning pheno (BBS) which would explain the two crossings, one using indica dom, the other sativa dom...to further buttress this theory, couple growers of Blue Lotus on IG, craftnug and mafire_meds, respectively, calling it sativa Blueberry...food for thought, anyway


Good info my friend. Interesting to learn that he used 2 different blueberry cuts.


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 18, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Good info my friend. Interesting to learn that he used 2 different blueberry cuts.


Thanks, brotha. The Blueberry Hill (appalachia cross) info I've found shows 70days flowering, which would also lend credence to support the idea that Blueberry Sativa was used b/c nearly all other Appalachia crosses finish in 63days and Original Blueberry is fast flowering variety (50days). Bodhi has used the Indy and Satty phenos of strains before in his crosses as well: Buddha's Hand and Dream Lotus, for example. Peace and nug grease!


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Dec 18, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> SSDD will have you most happy. Dank Sinatra is great but you need her on the side the is a low yielder, always good to have something next to her. T.E has not had the best track record IMO there have been many issues some very straaaaaange ones like plants autoflowering or flowering out to look like a badly revegged plant. NOBODY has ever knocked
> 
> If you want Bodhi info the Bay rules. It is very relaxed. Even Stache behaves on the Bay.


Thank you always for your knowledge dude. SSDD is at the top of the list and what I expect since TE seems to be out of stock. Thanks again for taking the time to share bro.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 18, 2015)

I have been sitting on my pack long enough!!! It is time to pop it soon


Mad Hamish said:


> If you want it fruity chemmy funk the Dream Beaver is going to kick your ass... Still the best weed i have ever grown. I say it over and over.


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 19, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Thank you always for your knowledge dude. SSDD is at the top of the list and what I expect since TE seems to be out of stock. Thanks again for taking the time to share bro.


Haha I know right?! I cant seem to locate Tranquil Elephantizer either...I was sleeping on that one!


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 19, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> since TE seems to be out of stock.


Yo! TE remix at MWS...


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 19, 2015)

Tranquil Elephantizer: "This strain is like a smokeable green Quaalude - perfect for getting barrelled while couch surfing." -Bodhi


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 19, 2015)

Tranquil Elephantizer: "This strain is...perfect for getting into long deep love making sessions. I created this strain for some serious slow motion midnight magik, so take the load off with some traquil Elephantizer, its heavy duty canna love lube." -Bodhi


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 19, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Tranquil Elephantizer: "This strain is...perfect for getting into long deep love making sessions. I created this strain for some serious slow motion midnight magik, so take the load off with some traquil Elephantizer, its heavy duty canna love lube." -BodhiView attachment 3567847


Poppin mine right now I guess! "Hey honey... I got something for ya."


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 19, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Poppin mine right now I guess! "Hey honey... I got something for ya."


Hahaha Elephant-style!


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 19, 2015)

First solo grow going and just flipped 6 SSDD from seed into flower about a week ago. 5/6 are showing female already with the 6th not showing sex either way yet. So looking like I might get lucky with a few females to choose a keeper from.

Here is my question 5/6 look to be leaning sativa with long thin leaves. the 6th is most definitely indica leaning with big fat greasy leaves that are bigger then my hand. Looking at leafly it looks like the bubbashine mother for this strain is mostly indica. So would it then be a correct assumption to say that this indica dom plant will be alot like bubbashine? And is that the desired phenotype? Being somewhat green (pun intended) to growing for real I am not sure what exact phenotype I should be looking for in these strains. Since the mothers used are elite cuts would I want something that leans towards the mother? or the father? or something in-between?


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 19, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> First solo grow going and just flipped 6 SSDD from seed into flower about a week ago. 5/6 are showing female already with the 6th not showing sex either way yet. So looking like I might get lucky with a few females to choose a keeper from.
> 
> Here is my question 5/6 look to be leaning sativa with long thin leaves. the 6th is most definitely indica leaning with big fat greasy leaves that are bigger then my hand. Looking at leafly it looks like the bubbashine mother for this strain is mostly indica. So would it then be a correct assumption to say that this indica dom plant will be alot like bubbashine? And is that the desired phenotype? Being somewhat green (pun intended) to growing for real I am not sure what exact phenotype I should be looking for in these strains. Since the mothers used are elite cuts would I want something that leans towards the mother? or the father? or something in-between?


My ssdd, even the males, looked mostly hybrid, the structure may even lean appy. Just a guess cuz ive never seen the appy but would guess it has the longer internode.


----------



## limonene (Dec 19, 2015)

Great thread guys. Just wanted to introduce myself, I've been running bodhi strains for a couple of years now, surfed this thread quite regularly, its definitely influenced my choices. Great work. 
Got blueberry hash plant and silver mountain that went into flower yesterday, looking great. 3/11 bbhp & 5/11 sm. If anyone has experience with these staring i would appreciate their input! Especially the bbhp.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 19, 2015)

limonene said:


> Great thread guys. Just wanted to introduce myself, I've been running bodhi strains for a couple of years now, surfed this thread quite regularly, its definitely influenced my choices. Great work.
> Got blueberry hash plant and silver mountain that went into flower yesterday, looking great. 3/11 bbhp & 5/11 sm. If anyone has experience with these staring i would appreciate their input! Especially the bbhp.


hey limonene! Welcome I recognize you from BB! Dream Beaver here.


----------



## limonene (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes Beaver how are you mate?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 19, 2015)

limonene said:


> Yes Beaver how are you mate?


I'm great and yourself? You found one of the best Bodhi resources here. A great group this thread.


----------



## limonene (Dec 19, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm great and yourself? You found one of the best Bodhi resources here. A great group this thread.


Yeah this is a seriously active thread, great growers and bodhi heads. I'm well thanks, just flipped a multi strain run, my most eclectic line up to date! What have you got growing at the moment?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 19, 2015)

limonene said:


> Yeah this is a seriously active thread, great growers and bodhi heads. I'm well thanks, just flipped a multi strain run, my most eclectic line up to date! What have you got growing at the moment?


I've got Stardawg Guava x 88 g13/hp, Pure Kush Suge x '88 g13/hp and Jabbas Stash as for Bodhi, along with a bunch other stuff. 

Unfortunately I have no experience with the bbhp or silver mountain to share with you. Most likely someone who hangs in here will though.


----------



## limonene (Dec 19, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I've got Stardawg Guava x 88 g13/hp, Pure Kush Suge x '88 g13/hp and Jabbas Stash as for Bodhi, along with a bunch other stuff.
> 
> Unfortunately I have no experience with the bbhp or silver mountain to share with you. Most likely someone who hangs in here will though.


oh yeah, of course you have, I'm subbed to that thread, checked it earlier. I tried some guava that a friend grew last week, looked and smelt amazing, quite impressed. found any potential keepers?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 19, 2015)

limonene said:


> oh yeah, of course you have, I'm subbed to that thread, checked it earlier. I tried some guava that a friend grew last week, looked and smelt amazing, quite impressed. found any potential keepers?


I didn't take any clones but they all seem excellent so far. I've been lucky with everything I've grown from Bodhi so far in that there was very little variation between individuals. This round there's only one PK Suge plant that has smaller buds than the rest but they are all potential keepers in my eyes so far. I really won't know until after I've smoked em but I'll just have to buy some packs upon release if I really want to keep it.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 19, 2015)

Then again, I've only ever run single packs.


----------



## limonene (Dec 19, 2015)

Or reveg? Ive been terrible at keeping my bodhi strains around, if i like something i tend to just buy another pack and promise myself i will run it again. Got well over 15 packs the fridge now haha


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 19, 2015)

I have considered the re-veg for sure, just never tried it yet.


----------



## limonene (Dec 19, 2015)

Its worked 100% of the time for me, i just like to keep ploughing through strains. I love seeing the different varieties. I reckon this bbhp will be one of the better strains!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 19, 2015)

limonene said:


> Its worked 100% of the time for me, i just like to keep ploughing through strains. I love seeing the different varieties. I reckon this bbhp will be one of the better strains!


I've been growing his Dream Lotus for quite some time (which I believe is the same female in the bbhp cross) and I also have the same Blue Dream Santa Cruz cut that B uses. It's a wonderful plant! I'm sure you'll find a gem or two.

I think @natro.hydro grew those as testers...


----------



## limonene (Dec 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've been growing his Dream Lotus for quite some time (which I believe is the same female in the bbhp cross) and I also have the same Blue Dream Santa Cruz cut that B uses. It's a wonderful plant! I'm sure you'll find a gem or two.
> 
> I think @natro.hydro grew those as testers...


ill look for that tester thread, thanks bro.
DAMN i popped 3 dream lotus beans and got 3 males and never tried the rest!


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 19, 2015)

limonene said:


> ill look for that tester thread, thanks bro.
> DAMN i popped 3 dream lotus beans and got 3 males and never tried the rest!


Yeah I popped my bodhi beans in the middle of summer lol. Out of the 12 I ended up with what I'm pretty sure is 3 females. Although, that Synergy female I thought I had turned out to be a dude. Pretty dude though, but showed his sex.

Hoping the 2 Tranquil Elephantizers I have are female, gotta take cuttings of them and set them in flower though.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 19, 2015)

Damn, I just realized that I have rabbit hair everywhere. I noticed it in the pics. Sorry guys, lol.

I brought my rabbits in from the cold, my garage is pretty warm and it only made sense at the time?


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 19, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> hey limonene! Welcome I recognize you from BB! Dream Beaver here.


Hey limonene, love ur BB threads man. 

Other note. WTF! D_Urbmon...Ur Dream Beaver....lol.

Third note. Big Shoe rules. Hookin me up with some Dream Beaver and Some more SSDD. Im lovin that shit.


----------



## resinhead (Dec 19, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Damn, I just realized that I have rabbit hair everywhere. I noticed it in the pics. Sorry guys, lol.
> 
> I brought my rabbits in from the cold, my garage is pretty warm and it only made sense at the time?


Lol at your rabbit hairs! I doubt anyone noticed!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 19, 2015)

Yep that's me!


haha I never noticed the Rabbit hairs. but Glad to hear you giving them a warm comfort zone in the cold winter.


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 19, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> First solo grow going and just flipped 6 SSDD from seed into flower about a week ago. 5/6 are showing female already with the 6th not showing sex either way yet. So looking like I might get lucky with a few females to choose a keeper from.
> 
> Here is my question 5/6 look to be leaning sativa with long thin leaves. the 6th is most definitely indica leaning with big fat greasy leaves that are bigger then my hand. Looking at leafly it looks like the bubbashine mother for this strain is mostly indica. So would it then be a correct assumption to say that this indica dom plant will be alot like bubbashine? And is that the desired phenotype? Being somewhat green (pun intended) to growing for real I am not sure what exact phenotype I should be looking for in these strains. Since the mothers used are elite cuts would I want something that leans towards the mother? or the father? or something in-between?


Hey bro, I can give you my humble opinion: Q) Indy dom (ID) like bubbashine? A) Yes, But..Bodhi describes the Bubbashine used in this cross as "rare stretch indica pheno," so if yours is more squat structure like typical Indica, then quite possible that pheno is taking after it's grandparents: Bubba or Blueberry.

Q) ID desired pheno? A) Bodhi says that BubShine one of his "all time favorites" but that is mostly up to you. I would say to choose based on what you are looking for: Ex. flowering time, yield, high type, taste, structure, vigor, potency, etc. So, hopefully you've taken clones b/c many of these things are difficult to judge until after harvest.

Q) Mother or father or something in between? A) Again, it really likely comes down to what you want. If you are hoping to breed, want to grow this strain outdoors, or are limited by some factors indoors (space, height, humidity, etc), then certain characteristics may be more important to you. If it is simply for personal smoke, find the one that gets yo rocks off and ride it til the wheels fall off!!! Hope dis helps.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 20, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've been growing his Dream Lotus for quite some time (which I believe is the same female in the bbhp cross) and I also have the same Blue Dream Santa Cruz cut that B uses. It's a wonderful plant! I'm sure you'll find a gem or two.
> 
> I think @natro.hydro grew those as testers...





limonene said:


> ill look for that tester thread, thanks bro.
> DAMN i popped 3 dream lotus beans and got 3 males and never tried the rest!


Yup, here is my breedba journal
http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201363283-blue-dream-x-88-g13-hp-skywalker-og-x-88-g13-hp-bodhi-testers.html


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 20, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Hey bro, I can give you my humble opinion: Q) Indy dom (ID) like bubbashine? A) Yes, But..Bodhi describes the Bubbashine used in this cross as "rare stretch indica pheno," so if yours is more squat structure like typical Indica, then quite possible that pheno is taking after it's grandparents: Bubba or Blueberry.
> 
> Q) ID desired pheno? A) Bodhi says that BubShine one of his "all time favorites" but that is mostly up to you. I would say to choose based on what you are looking for: Ex. flowering time, yield, high type, taste, structure, vigor, potency, etc. So, hopefully you've taken clones b/c many of these things are difficult to judge until after harvest.
> 
> Q) Mother or father or something in between? A) Again, it really likely comes down to what you want. If you are hoping to breed, want to grow this strain outdoors, or are limited by some factors indoors (space, height, humidity, etc), then certain characteristics may be more important to you. If it is simply for personal smoke, find the one that gets yo rocks off and ride it til the wheels fall off!!! Hope dis helps.



I believe th most desired ssdd cut. Is number 4 the foxtailing butter cut. And #7 turns purple i believe

Heres some pheno pics and dry bud shots.
http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201359803-bodhi-buds-gu.html


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 20, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I believe th most desired ssdd cut. Is number 4 the foxtailing butter cut. And #7 turns purple i believe
> 
> Heres some pheno pics and dry bud shots.
> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201359803-bodhi-buds-gu.html


Nice, thanks


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 20, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have been sitting on my pack long enough!!! It is time to pop it soon


I am unleashing my Beaver daddy all over my keepers... F1 runs of Beaver x Gage crosses has given us some eye-popping phenos. Our keeper tents are in a much better shape than when the first crosses were made so I am salivating at the possibilities. Seems I found a real daddy. The (CherryAK x Joseph) x Dream Beaver is insane. Towers of power understate it quite deeply.


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am unleashing my Beaver daddy all over my keepers...


Get 'em, Beav!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 20, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Get 'em, Beav!View attachment 3568600


You just DONT want to know the names that have been dreamed up already...


----------



## limonene (Dec 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am unleashing my Beaver daddy all over my keepers... F1 runs of Beaver x Gage crosses has given us some eye-popping phenos. Our keeper tents are in a much better shape than when the first crosses were made so I am salivating at the possibilities. Seems I found a real daddy. The (CherryAK x Joseph) x Dream Beaver is insane. Towers of power understate it quite deeply.


salivating here!


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You just DONT want to know the names that have been dreamed up already...


So excited...lol. just got me some DB on the way.JUST because u reccomennded it. So ill let u.kno ow that goes. Those crosses should b boss man.


----------



## limonene (Dec 20, 2015)

l


JDGreen said:


> So excited...lol. just got me some DB on the way.JUST because u reccomennded it. So ill let u.kno ow that goes. Those crosses should b boss man.


loved my beaver. Especially the grapefruit pheno. We had a horrible nasty (in a good(ish)) way garlic pheno too, made me feel sick when trimming. Honourable mention to the peppercorn pheno as well!


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks for the info @ForRealz and @JDGreen. Looks like I am 6/6 for females in my tent so should be a fun start to 2016.

On a side note, I just now figured out how to change the display options for Breedbay from the default of "threaded mode" to "linear mode" and that makes it look like an actual message board and not something from 1993. Why the hell is that the default view lol. End of my rant lol.


----------



## futant (Dec 20, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Damn, I just realized that I have rabbit hair everywhere. I noticed it in the pics. Sorry guys, lol.
> 
> I brought my rabbits in from the cold, my garage is pretty warm and it only made sense at the time?


I have white dog hair in a lot of my bud porn photos; it is unavoidable _until I get around to taking Lassie to that friends farm in the country to live with all the other animals that move away from home_.
[sarc]


----------



## futant (Dec 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You just DONT want to know the names that have been dreamed up already...


*Puffin Cherry Beaver*?


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 20, 2015)

limonene said:


> l
> 
> loved my beaver. Especially the grapefruit pheno. We had a horrible nasty (in a good(ish)) way garlic pheno too, made me feel sick when trimming. Honourable mention to the peppercorn pheno as well!


Weird. Garlic lol. Im hoping for the grapefruit myself.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 20, 2015)

Just gettin some smells of the ssdd xwookie stalks. REAKS of og lemon and right at the last second the unmistakable aroma of "i dont think i wiped my ass very well" finger. Lol seriously i cpl have a straight shit odor. Idk how i feel just yet. May b amazing. Amd exisists on at least 3-6 but 2 without. Just ogness


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 20, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Damn, I just realized that I have rabbit hair everywhere. I noticed it in the pics. Sorry guys, lol.
> 
> I brought my rabbits in from the cold, my garage is pretty warm and it only made sense at the time?


Use their poop dude! It's some of the best fertilizer around! I feed my bunnies a ton of canna leaves, and I use their shit in my soil and veggie garden. Win/win


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 20, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Use their poop dude! It's some of the best fertilizer around! I feed my bunnies a ton of canna leaves, and I use their shit in my soil and veggie garden. Win/win


Oh yeah hes right. The rabbait shit fertilizer is amazing in veg, i also use it on me roses. Works.even better for.them


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 20, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Just gettin some smells of the ssdd xwookie stalks. REAKS of og lemon and right at the last second the unmistakable aroma of "i dont think i wiped my ass very well" finger. Lol seriously i cpl have a straight shit odor. Idk how i feel just yet. May b amazing. Amd exisists on at least 3-6 but 2 without. Just ogness


Man its alittle unreal. Two.r just straight gross. So rank after about two seconds of aroma that i dont kno if i like it lol it alittle disgusting. If pnw dogshit smells that way. These girls r cousins.
The most ind dom. (Wookie dom?) is the worst.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 20, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Hey bro, I can give you my humble opinion: Q) Indy dom (ID) like bubbashine? A) Yes, But..Bodhi describes the Bubbashine used in this cross as "rare stretch indica pheno," so if yours is more squat structure like typical Indica, then quite possible that pheno is taking after it's grandparents: Bubba or Blueberry.
> 
> Q) ID desired pheno? A) Bodhi says that BubShine one of his "all time favorites" but that is mostly up to you. I would say to choose based on what you are looking for: Ex. flowering time, yield, high type, taste, structure, vigor, potency, etc. So, hopefully you've taken clones b/c many of these things are difficult to judge until after harvest.
> 
> Q) Mother or father or something in between? A) Again, it really likely comes down to what you want. If you are hoping to breed, want to grow this strain outdoors, or are limited by some factors indoors (space, height, humidity, etc), then certain characteristics may be more important to you. If it is simply for personal smoke, find the one that gets yo rocks off and ride it til the wheels fall off!!! Hope dis helps.


Excellent post!


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 20, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> Excellent post!


Thank you, brothers, Grateful to be of any help! Blessed Grows to All of You!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 20, 2015)

limonene said:


> l
> 
> loved my beaver. Especially the grapefruit pheno. We had a horrible nasty (in a good(ish)) way garlic pheno too, made me feel sick when trimming. Honourable mention to the peppercorn pheno as well!


Do you have the garlic pheno around still? I know a cat on Breedbay, been hunting himself a garlic pheno since the late 80's I think he said. Sounds like the guys that like it LOVE it so it might have a relative demand if you can pass along cuts of it. 

My two favourites where the grapefruit chemmy terpene bomb and the SUPER potent one I named 'Milla'. But each pheno was phenomenal. I really should get a stack more and inbreed. I can have a lot of fun that way hehehehe


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 20, 2015)

futant said:


> *Puffin Cherry Beaver*?


Black Beaver, White Beaver, Heri-Beaver, Dirty Beaver (Dirty Sanchez x Dream Beaver, THIS cross had all my hopes and dreams wrapped into its genetic code, my ZERO STRETCH gram-per-watt-every-time Dirty Sanchez x Beaver), Dank Beaver... those are the tame ones. If I had to actually type the names SHOE has come up with when talking Beaver crosses i will probably get banned. I did like 'Clown Hole'... lol... SHOE... funny man.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 20, 2015)

I still NEED to cross Moby Dick to Cheese. I can just imagine it already. " Hey have a whiff of this DickCheese" "Whoa sticky DickCheese" " This room smells like DickCheese" and so on. EDIT: I can easily make some Beaver Cheese. Oh am I amused at this idea. Time to get my Exo cut back muahahahahaha


----------



## limonene (Dec 20, 2015)

t


natro.hydro said:


> Yup, here is my breedba journal
> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201363283-blue-dream-x-88-g13-hp-skywalker-og-x-88-g13-hp-bodhi-testers.html


hanks


Mad Hamish said:


> Do you have the garlic pheno around still? I know a cat on Breedbay, been hunting himself a garlic pheno since the late 80's I think he said. Sounds like the guys that like it LOVE it so it might have a relative demand if you can pass along cuts of it.
> 
> My two favourites where the grapefruit chemmy terpene bomb and the SUPER potent one I named 'Milla'. But each pheno was phenomenal. I really should get a stack more and inbreed. I can have a lot of fun that way hehehehe


no I didn't keep the garlic, none of us enjoyed that expression. We kept the grapefruit for a couple of runs and then replaced it with a fantastic amnesia haze that I've still got.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 20, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Use their poop dude! It's some of the best fertilizer around! I feed my bunnies a ton of canna leaves, and I use their shit in my soil and veggie garden. Win/win


Feel free to stop by the organic section and comment on my "Compost Pile". Greasemonkeymann has been helping me for a while, but this is still my 1st real compost heap! I had others, butt....
I am still unsure on how to use the rabbit bedding in my worm bin? Probably need to let it compost first, right?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/building-a-compost-pile.893306/


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 20, 2015)

limonene said:


> t
> 
> hanks
> 
> no I didn't keep the garlic, none of us enjoyed that expression. We kept the grapefruit for a couple of runs and then replaced it with a fantastic amnesia haze that I've still got.


SOMA Seeds? His NYCD we got in 2001 is still talked about 6 years after the mother was lost. Fantastic weed.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 20, 2015)

futant said:


> *Puffin Cherry Beaver*?


I couldnt say anything funnier than the pictures!!! Boss Hogg x Dream Beaver?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 20, 2015)

Anyone remember the guy that got killed by a beaver a couple years ago while trying to take a picture of it? That's what that picture made me think of. haha


Freak accident, aggressive beaver bit the guy right in the femoral artery and severed it.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Black Beaver, White Beaver, Heri-Beaver, Dirty Beaver (Dirty Sanchez x Dream Beaver, THIS cross had all my hopes and dreams wrapped into its genetic code, my ZERO STRETCH gram-per-watt-every-time Dirty Sanchez x Beaver), Dank Beaver... those are the tame ones. If I had to actually type the names SHOE has come up with when talking Beaver crosses i will probably get banned. I did like 'Clown Hole'... lol... SHOE... funny man.


Not that you need inspiration, but if you, note the federally-funded parachuting beavers at 8:40:


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 20, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Feel free to stop by the organic section and comment on my "Compost Pile". Greasemonkeymann has been helping me for a while, but this is still my 1st real compost heap! I had others, butt....
> I am still unsure on how to use the rabbit bedding in my worm bin? Probably need to let it compost first, right?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/building-a-compost-pile.893306/


Rabbit poop is generally OK to add right to the worm bin. So long as the bunnies are healthy and disease free, it should be fine. If you were using manure from an unknown source where pathogens or deworming medicine could be a factor then running it through a compost heap would be advisable. The thermophilic microbes would heat the pile up enough to kill any pathogens.

I add the poop to my worm bin, mix it in to the soil, and even as a top dress if a plant is looking hungry. If you're feeding the rabbits alfalfa pellets then it will be a good, quickly bio available source of Nitrogen.

I'll pop by your thread...I love talking shit!


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Do you have the garlic pheno around still? I know a cat on Breedbay, been hunting himself a garlic pheno since the late 80's I think he said. Sounds like the guys that like it LOVE it so it might have a relative demand if you can pass along cuts of it.
> 
> My two favourites where the grapefruit chemmy terpene bomb and the SUPER potent one I named 'Milla'. But each pheno was phenomenal. I really should get a stack more and inbreed. I can have a lot of fun that way hehehehe


Any ways to identify that "Milla" cut


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 20, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Anyone remember the guy that got killed by a beaver a couple years ago while trying to take a picture of it? That's what that picture made me think of. haha
> 
> 
> Freak accident, aggressive beaver bit the guy right in the femoral artery and severed it.


You are one of the guys that pointed me towards bodhi, Thanks!

You might be talking about this guy though..


----------



## limonene (Dec 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> SOMA Seeds? His NYCD we got in 2001 is still talked about 6 years after the mother was lost. Fantastic weed.


not too sure of the origin, it came through a couple of people before we got it but its the same as the amnesia in the dutch coffee shops, very easy to grow, great yielder, frosty and a great taste. Ticks every box! Its only drawback is its not too easy to clone. ill try and dig up a pic.


----------



## limonene (Dec 20, 2015)

haha just found this pic from earlier in the year of my bodhi collection and my little fella. Got about another 8 packs now. really need to check myself!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 20, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Any ways to identify that "Milla" cut


Starts off fat leaved and Indy looking, bushes out from around 4 weeks, she gives two balls on her lowest node as she hits flower, frosts to the tips in 14 days, by this time leaves show her full Sativa nature fingers become elongated, and an almost reverse serration to the leaves. Chlorophyll packed dark almost olive green, severe appetite for Mg and K. Out of all the beavers she also has the strongest lateral branches. What i like to call a "toned down" Appalachia bud structure meaning just a tiny bit more sparse but still total shiskebabs of awesome. Best I can do. I just found my pic backups i will go dig for you and shiw her off. Might take a day or two i have half a terrabyte to sift through...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 20, 2015)

limonene said:


> not too sure of the origin, it came through a couple of people before we got it but its the same as the amnesia in the dutch coffee shops, very easy to grow, great yielder, frosty and a great taste. Ticks every box! Its only drawback is its not too easy to clone. ill try and dig up a pic.


You in the UK? I know all about that Amnesia. Most cats i know that side have run it or are running it, that and some kind of cheese like Exo or Blues/Livers. Seen all the Cheese cuts but still not Amnesia. Been a bit tricky skipping that one across the atlantic.


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 20, 2015)

Lucky Charms


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You in the UK? I know all about that Amnesia. Most cats i know that side have run it or are running it, that and some kind of cheese like Exo or Blues/Livers. Seen all the Cheese cuts but still not Amnesia. Been a bit tricky skipping that one across the atlantic.


So, Livers is cheese? Got a 10 pack as freebies from Breeders Boutique, and they never could tell me what they are, but 2 just went into 12 / 12.


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 21, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Tranquil Elephantizer: "This strain is...perfect for getting into long deep love making sessions. I created this strain for some serious slow motion midnight magik, so take the load off with some traquil Elephantizer, its heavy duty canna love lube." -BodhiView attachment 3567847


That puc just got saved on my phone...lol


----------



## limonene (Dec 21, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You in the UK? I know all about that Amnesia. Most cats i know that side have run it or are running it, that and some kind of cheese like Exo or Blues/Livers. Seen all the Cheese cuts but still not Amnesia. Been a bit tricky skipping that one across the atlantic.


yes U.k mate, certified tea drinker here. Where about are you from?


----------



## limonene (Dec 21, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> So, Livers is cheese? Got a 10 pack as freebies from Breeders Boutique, and they never could tell me what they are, but 2 just went into 12 / 12.


livers is a sweet skunk i believe, I'm just running 2 for the first time as well, put them into flower 3 days ago.


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 21, 2015)

limonene said:


> no I didn't keep the garlic, none of us enjoyed that expression.


Yeah I agree about the garlic expression (in general), had a Dr. Greenthumb: Yieldmaster (circa 2003) that was PURE Garlic! My brother really liked it, but I couldn't stand to be around it, if I'd touch a branch I would start sneezing and eyes watered! Nothing else has caused me to react as such. Didn't affect him that way... Like @Mad Hamish said, people who like it really like it.

Also, had a Hashplant that was just Catpiss x New Carpet smell. My brother really liked that one as well, but myself and others were kinda repelled by it... Let them both go, wish I would have kept one or both around for him, then I could still have it in his memory, rest in peace, brotha.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 21, 2015)

Anybody grown black triangle and love triangle both? If so which was your favorite and why? I have both coming to me as a Christmas present and I'm super excited. Anyone with info on love triangle it will be appreciated greatly as i haven't read as much on it. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 21, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Anyone with info on love triangle it will be appreciated greatly as i haven't read as much on it. Hope everyone is well.


Should be a very Merry Christmas! I have Love Dawg (still in pack): Love Triangle (LT) x Appalachia. Bodhi says this bout LT: "The mother tk or triangle Kush is the rare infamous 90's era Florida og cut, that is considered one of the strongest and most abundant of the OG’s. the poppa is snowlotus (afgooey x blockhead (p19dom)) upping the yield and frost while preserving the traits of the mother cut. If you like digging in the genetic treasure chest for special ladies, this is a great line to explore with enough variation to please any palette, and the potency to immobilize even the seasoned dankster."

Here goes couple recent grows from peeps on IG:

@norcalfarm's post, see it at https://www.instagram.com/p/9UtmaHpLVW/?r=2284081880

@blacchendrix's post, see it at https://www.instagram.com/p/-zbEAgLryR/?r=2284081880


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 21, 2015)

@ForRealz thanks man i look forward to popping them glad to see they do good in the sun, really appreciate you looking out for me bro. I bet that love dawg gives you some serious dank. I think i need to get on ig, seems to have some good growers there.


----------



## limonene (Dec 21, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Yeah I agree about the garlic expression (in general), had a Dr. Greenthumb: Yieldmaster (circa 2003) that was PURE Garlic! My brother really liked it, but I couldn't stand to be around it, if I'd touch a branch I would start sneezing and eyes watered! Nothing else has caused me to react as such. Didn't affect him that way... Like @Mad Hamish said, people who like it really like it.
> 
> Also, had a Hashplant that was just Catpiss x New Carpet smell. My brother really liked that one as well, but myself and others were kinda repelled by it... Let them both go, wish I would have kept one or both around for him, then I could still have it in his memory, rest in peace, brotha.


Yeah the garlic made me feel sick when trimming and I'm not a sensitive kind of person, really not a fan!


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 21, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> @ForRealz thanks man i look forward to popping them glad to see they do good in the sun, really appreciate you looking out for me bro. I bet that love dawg gives you some serious dank. I think i need to get on ig, seems to have some good growers there.


Thanks, man!


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 21, 2015)

limonene said:


> Yeah the garlic made me feel sick when trimming and I'm not a sensitive kind of person


Right?! PRECISELY!


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 21, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Do you have the garlic pheno around still? I know a cat on Breedbay, been hunting himself a garlic pheno since the late 80's I think he said.


I wonder if he's tried Cannaventure: Garlic Breath? Hempdepot and Castle both showing In Stock...


----------



## calicat (Dec 21, 2015)

C8 Lullaby 101: Series C plant # 8 keeper; Clone X ; Homogeneous Phenotype of Tangerine Power by Sincity Seeds vs Nepal Indica Phenotype of Good Medicine by Bodhi Seeds; photos taken by my daughter Inday


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2015)

limonene said:


> livers is a sweet skunk i believe, I'm just running 2 for the first time as well, put them into flower 3 days ago.


We're on near identical schedules, amigo - my 2 are on day 5 of flip. You probably know there's a couple BB threads in the Seed Bank Reviews - did yours come from them also?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 21, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> So, Livers is cheese? Got a 10 pack as freebies from Breeders Boutique, and they never could tell me what they are, but 2 just went into 12 / 12.


According to the UK crew like @skunkmunkie and @skunkd0c it is THE Cheese cut. I have been toking a LOT lately so I might be dead wrong and have my wires crossed. Perhaps Doc or Munky can clear this up lol...I got an 8th sent from London in nitrogen packaging and all I will have to tell you: it stinks like my grandpas feet would if i took him to a three day rave. Amos it made me gag at first. BUT. After that all othet bud tasted pretty thin. At first I hated it. But it simply crushed everything in my stable for sheer dankness. I think you will be put off by the offensiveness at first but I also predict you developing the Cheese palate. You will love it. No jokes you can smell a gram on somebody from a room away it is LOUD.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 21, 2015)

limonene said:


> yes U.k mate, certified tea drinker here. Where about are you from?


Saffa born and bred. Seeing as we come steal your jobs all the time we get to know your cuts pretty well. Actually most of us grow until Her Majesty offers us compulsory accomodation before sending us back to the colony


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 21, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> I wonder if he's tried Cannaventure: Garlic Breath? Hempdepot and Castle both showing In Stock...


Ah thanks for the recommendation! I will pass it along instantly.


----------



## limonene (Dec 21, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> We're on near identical schedules, amigo - my 2 are on day 5 of flip. You probably know there's a couple BB threads in the Seed Bank Reviews - did yours come from them also?


Hey yeah will be cool to see how or livers compare - what medium do you use? I am a recent convert to coco, really enjoying it. Mine came from a friend who likes to breed, he just cropped and said it was nice and he will run it again. I have one big one and one small one!


----------



## limonene (Dec 21, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> According to the UK crew like @skunkmunkie and @skunkd0c it is THE Cheese cut. I have been toking a LOT lately so I might be dead wrong and have my wires crossed. Perhaps Doc or Munky can clear this up lol...I got an 8th sent from London in nitrogen packaging and all I will have to tell you: it stinks like my grandpas feet would if i took him to a three day rave. Amos it made me gag at first. BUT. After that all othet bud tasted pretty thin. At first I hated it. But it simply crushed everything in my stable for sheer dankness. I think you will be put off by the offensiveness at first but I also predict you developing the Cheese palate. You will love it. No jokes you can smell a gram on somebody from a room away it is LOUD.


Interesting, i will be a bit disappointed if its cheese as i got really sick of it! I had it in my garden over 12 years ago, the original cheese with trident buds and leaves that would crisp up about week 5-6. It was all anyone wanted for quite a few years, there are other cheese "strains" around now but compared to the original they all seem very watered down to me. Its not that i think cheese isn't an amazing strain, i do, but literally people didn't want anything else in the uk for years and i got really sick of growing the same strain again and again.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2015)

limonene said:


> Hey yeah will be cool to see how or livers compare - what medium do you use? I am a recent convert to coco, really enjoying it. Mine came from a friend who likes to breed, he just cropped and said it was nice and he will run it again. I have one big one and one small one!


DWC. Love those pails and buckets.  The LIvers are the two in front.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 21, 2015)

10/11 on the Jabbas. 11th one the root grew upwards!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 21, 2015)

@limonene tell me about it... same story. People are Cheese crazy over here. Been turning Cape Town on to some real dank. Cheese will be a thing of the past soon enough. I am making it a personal mission. I have some cats that want nothing but the Bodhi and Gage gear already. Some serious cats including an international level boxer that refuse anything but Bodhi gear. The latter needs it to regulate biorbythm so he can fall asleep at the exact right time every day. His type isbthe Dirty Sanchez. Once you get into individual needs clones do NOT cut it. No matter what any wannabe "caretaker" says. Cuts dont do the job if you care about the individual. Phenotypes do. Ask any real grower. You know them a mile off. The cats that dont pretend it is a JOB. The ones that know. Like in really KNOW. Each human is unique. Cuts make a second best medicine. If you are serious about this it requires admittance to the FACT that cannabis genetics vary as mich as human genetics and the perfect match is not paid for off a catalogue.


----------



## limonene (Dec 21, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> @limonene tell me about it... same story. People are Cheese crazy over here. Been turning Cape Town on to some real dank. Cheese will be a thing of the past soon enough. I am making it a personal mission. I have some cats that want nothing but the Bodhi and Gage gear already. Some serious cats including an international level boxer that refuse anything but Bodhi gear. The latter needs it to regulate biorbythm so he can fall asleep at the exact right time every day. His type isbthe Dirty Sanchez. Once you get into individual needs clones do NOT cut it. No matter what any wannabe "caretaker" says. Cuts dont do the job if you care aboit the individual. Phenotypes do.


I keep thinking about pulling the trigger on some ggg gear, from your experience where should i start? I like yielders


----------



## limonene (Dec 21, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> DWC. Love those pails and buckets.  The LIvers are the two in front.
> 
> View attachment 3569460 View attachment 3569461


nice set up mate!


----------



## kgp (Dec 21, 2015)

limonene said:


> I keep thinking about pulling the trigger on some ggg gear, from your experience where should i start? I like yielders


Isn't this the bodhi thread? Lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2015)

limonene said:


> nice set up mate!


Thanks. Notice the black lids on top of the blue lids? I actually "transplanted" from one gallon pails to 5 gal buckets - just lifted cup, lid, and roots from the 1 gal pails and set intact in/on the 5 gal buckets, with the blue lids cut out just wide enough to support the black lids.

Someone likely thought of this before, but as far as I know, it's a new and original chapter from the 'spaghetti sauce' guide to growing. This will allow me to get more plants in the veg tent with faster and more vigorous growth, then 'transplant' the fems and move to the bloom tent. The livers are the first on this experiment, and they've not missed a beat. 'The future's so bright....." 



kgp said:


> Isn't this the bodhi thread? Lol


Have you dropped in on the [used to be, and just returned to] the IHG thread?.


----------



## limonene (Dec 21, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks. Notice the black lids on top of the blue lids? I actually "transplanted" from one gallon pails to 5 gal buckets - just lifted cup, lid, and roots from the 1 gal pails and set intact in/on the 5 gal buckets, with the blue lids cut out just wide enough to support the black lids.
> 
> Someone likely thought of this before, but as far as I know, it's a new and original chapter from the 'spaghetti sauce' guide to growing. This will allow me to get more plants in the veg tent with faster and more vigorous growth, then 'transplant' the fems and move to the bloom tent. The livers are the first on this experiment, and they've not missed a beat. 'The future's so bright....."
> 
> ...


----------



## limonene (Dec 21, 2015)

I grew dwc for 18 years, switched to coco maybe a year ago and i don't think i will ever go back. Quality is superior imo but you can't match the explosive growth of dwc.


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 21, 2015)

calicat said:


> C8 Lullaby 101: Series C plant # 8 keeper; Clone X ; Homogeneous Phenotype of Tangerine Power by Sincity Seeds vs Nepal Indica Phenotype of Good Medicine by Bodhi Seeds; photos taken by my daughter Inday


Beautiful plants man.......just absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 21, 2015)

So I live quite far from anywhere remotely "legal" and I'm still waiting on my meds to cure, so I hit up the commercial guy I know in my area and he says he has some moontang.. Blew me away that Bodhi gear is hitting my neighborhood commercial style.

Shit is stinky as fuck!!

I'm glad my last bag of street garbage is going to be Bodhi _and_ it's clean!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 21, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> So I live quite far from anywhere remotely "legal" and I'm still waiting on my meds to cure, so I hit up the commercial guy I know in my area and he says he has some moontang.. Blew me away that Bodhi gear is hitting my neighborhood commercial style.
> 
> Shit is stinky as fuck!!
> 
> I'm glad my last bag of street garbage is going to be Bodhi _and_ it's clean!


I'm in a place like you and I would be super stoked to find some Bodhi on the BM! Perhaps a sign that times are changing?


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 21, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> Bodhis skunk91 are VERY sensitive when run inside... This was mentioned before they went on sale too...
> 
> Absolutely disgusting skunky funk (if that's your jam)!!


Where would one be able to acquire this skunk91 you speak of, was it testers or a limited release? I have fond memories of some nice skunk #1 from back in the day. Haven't seen skunky buds in 15+ years.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 21, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm in a place like you and I would be super stoked to find some Bodhi on the BM! Perhaps a sign that times are changing?


I say hell yes!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 21, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> DWC. Love those pails and buckets.  The LIvers are the two in front.
> 
> View attachment 3569460 View attachment 3569461


Still crazy for me to see a gullwing in a tent... if I tried that i would cook the girls within an hour. Running cooled hoods and many BTU of A/C and we will still hit 110 by end Jan...


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 22, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Where would one be able to acquire this skunk91 you speak of, was it testers or a limited release? I have fond memories of some nice skunk #1 from back in the day. Haven't seen skunky buds in 15+ years.


From Bodhi:

Clusterfunk: Chem 91 Skunk x 88g13/hp (In Stock: Seaofseeds) *the description they give is of original but picture they use is same as remix at attitude, so you may want to ask them to clarify...

Clusterfunk Remix (though they don't label it as such): Chem 91 (JB cut) x 88g13/hp (In Stock: ATT/Choice)

The Fuzz: Chem 91 x Appalachia (In Stock: Castle, MWS, Seedsman)

Other breeders also have crosses w it as well...

Edit: made * notation above


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Still crazy for me to see a gullwing in a tent... if I tried that i would cook the girls within an hour. Running cooled hoods and many BTU of A/C and we will still hit 110 by end Jan...


Only 400 watts max in any room/tent, so no heat issues here.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 22, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Where would one be able to acquire this skunk91 you speak of, was it testers or a limited release? I have fond memories of some nice skunk #1 from back in the day. Haven't seen skunky buds in 15+ years.


The skunk91's were a very limited (outdoor) release... Anything with jim's RKS line can be uptight indoors ( b's Hippy slayer clone can be sensitive in some environments)...

An awesome friend dropped off a skunk91 cut, I'll get some pics up once it's bigger....


----------



## calicat (Dec 22, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Where would one be able to acquire this skunk91 you speak of, was it testers or a limited release? I have fond memories of some nice skunk #1 from back in the day. Haven't seen skunky buds in 15+ years.


Just adding more info aside from what coolkid stated.

There are other companies that have legitimate skunk or super skunk that I suppose we can call pre Sam the Skunkman's tampering. For the super skunk it would be probably pre 1988 well for me at least that is the exact year when that roadkill smell associated with Skunk was diminishing in my area.

G-13 labs Super Skunk if they have not lost the female from 6 years ago.
Cannaventure's Roadkill skunk not sure if its in circulation anymore.
Can't think of the seed company but its on Hemp Depot called BC Roadkill I believe. Has Tom Hill's Deep Chunk crossed to an old skunk. Someone ran it over here and they said it was legitimate.
Hortilab uses a pre 88 Super Skunk in its outcrosses.
Rumor has it that Archive Seeds might be releasing something revolving on very old skunk genes.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 22, 2015)

@kgp you dont shoot your mouth off if we discuss other breeders. You expertly trolled the Gage thread so now there is none. You Sir have laid your motivations bare for all to see now. I like it. Keep going. Truth always rises over time. Not like you have contributed ANY info here. Move along or grow out some Bodhi mmkaaay.

@limonene @Amos Otis this is what Doc had to say:

livers is blues its skunk#1 x nl or something similar from sensi seeds early 90s
its not from the same folk who originally held cheese and psychosis (exodus)

livers/blues is a better plant than exodus cheese 
its very similar looking but has more berry smell very smelly
i think it lacks potency just like cheese
it has a beautiful bud structure lots of large foxtails calyx 

overall the better of the bunch is psychosis which is NL5x haze
that has much better potency but is not so smelly 

folk here are more interested in amnesia for a long time now lol

so many seed versions of amnesia but the original is the core cut which is SSH 
most people avoid cheese if they can help it 

peace


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 22, 2015)

And if you have to ponder why insanely jacked and knowledgeable growers like Doc wont bother responding in the thread itself... just chew on it fellas. It is sad.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 22, 2015)

Ssdd getting frost at 15 days!
Smells of berry and cotton candy with a very fine orange smell at the end.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> livers is blues its skunk#1 x nl or something similar from sensi seeds early 90s
> its not from the same folk who originally held cheese and psychosis (exodus)
> 
> livers/blues is a better plant than exodus cheese
> ...


Excellent info - thanks. I figure 9 - 10 weeks ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> And if you have to ponder why insanely jacked and knowledgeable growers like Doc wont bother responding in the thread itself... just chew on it fellas. It is sad.


Chewed. 

Even so, it's still just pot, ya know? Much bigger issues on the planet if sadness is your thing.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Chewed.
> 
> Even so, it's still just pot, ya know? Much bigger issues on the planet if sadness is your thing.View attachment 3570081


I really hope she doesn't win.

Are you feeling the Bern Amos?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 22, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Ssdd getting frost at 15 days!View attachment 3570064
> Smells of berry and cotton candy with a very fine orange smell at the end.


I want that one!!!


----------



## kgp (Dec 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> @kgp you dont shoot your mouth off if we discuss other breeders. You expertly trolled the Gage thread so now there is none. You Sir have laid your motivations bare for all to see now. I like it. Keep going. Truth always rises over time. Not like you have contributed ANY info here. Move along or grow out some Bodhi mmkaaay.


Oh my old troll, mad hamish. Seems you missed me. You can say hi anytime. You don't have to pick a argument with me to get my attention. Like a little bratty kid you are.

Speaking of trolling, I feel like a just got trolled. You still mad about the ggg thread? All your hard work... Lol... I got it shut down? No sir, you are wrong again. Those were the ones who went back and forth about dumb shit. I simply stated my opinion, haven't we had this discussion before? I'm not a fan of ggg crosses.

It must be your time of the month again or you stopped taking your meds. Funny you throw up trolling too, cuz I see you doing a lot of it yourself. Like on my clone only thread with @st0wandgrow I didn't call you out because I wasn't getting involved in the petty shit. Funny thing is you don't even see it yourself. Now quit tagging me. Don't you have anything better to do with your time? That was a hypothetical question because I already know the answer. I will be checking back for your over dramatic trolling reply.

I thought you grew up, but you never cease to let me down, old friend. Thanks for re-establishing why so many people don't like you.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 22, 2015)

i grew bout 60 ggg beans and 16 bodhi beans. i wont be fucking with ggg anytime soon. bodhis 16 beans were all good! bodhi got better freebies and better Prices. not much to think about...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2015)

kgp said:


> I will be checking back for your over dramatic trolling reply.


Kinda looking forward to it myself. 



st0wandgrow said:


> I really hope she doesn't win.
> 
> Are you feeling the Bern Amos?


If you like comedy, this election campaign is off the charts. All that's missing is the 'laugh track'.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 22, 2015)

Please guys, this is one of the few peaceful and cool corners of this whole TRollitup website.


----------



## kgp (Dec 22, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Please guys, this is one of the few peaceful and cool corners of this whole TRollitup website.


There ain't no "guys" hammy didn't need to come at me like that. That's the bottom line. For every action there is a reaction. I am simply the reaction. Don't include me in the drama.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## torontoke (Dec 22, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


>


It's one of the side effects of the website.
Like when your watching a commercial for a new wonder drug and the last 30 seconds are them pointing out you might not get better or have the skitters for life.
The negativity on most of these threads are those. Skitters 

Quick someone throw up a bodhi pic


----------



## kgp (Dec 22, 2015)

torontoke said:


> It's one of the side effects of the website.
> Like when your watching a commercial for a new wonder drug and the last 30 seconds are them pointing out you might not get better or have the skitters for life.
> The negativity on most of these threads are those. Skitters
> 
> Quick someone throw up a bodhi pic


Golden triangle. Topped once. 2 donkey dick colas.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 22, 2015)

beautiful colas. I wish I could grow donkey dicks like that. Is that genetics or at the hands of the grower? Or a bit of both? Seems like most of what I grow turns out to be golfballs. 

golfballs of fire but nonetheless, still golfballs.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 22, 2015)

kgp said:


> Golden triangle. Topped once. 2 donkey dick colas.
> 
> View attachment 3570135


Awesome!
There is something that unites us all.


----------



## kgp (Dec 22, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> beautiful colas. I wish I could grow donkey dicks like that. Is that genetics or at the hands of the grower? Or a bit of both? Seems like most of what I grow turns out to be golfballs.
> 
> golfballs of fire but nonetheless, still golfballs.


Thank you.
It's genetics, more specifically the appy. Tk is golf balls. She didn't get it from her mother.

I've came to realize you sacrifice yeild for quality and quality for yeild.

The best smoke is from low yielding plants. This is the norm, of course there are exceptions.


----------



## limonene (Dec 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> @kgp you dont shoot your mouth off if we discuss other breeders. You expertly trolled the Gage thread so now there is none. You Sir have laid your motivations bare for all to see now. I like it. Keep going. Truth always rises over time. Not like you have contributed ANY info here. Move along or grow out some Bodhi mmkaaay.
> 
> @limonene @Amos Otis this is what Doc had to say:
> 
> ...


thanks man, thats kind of what I expected, am not expecting to be blown away, a nice stinky sweet skunk will be great, it has been a log time since I've had anything like that in my garden.
Yeah and what he says about the amnesia is true, i think we have the core cut, it definitely ticks all the boxes and is a joy to grow and smoke.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm lookin for those exceptions.


----------



## kindnug (Dec 22, 2015)

Haven't seen Golden Triangle 4sale in awhile, any1 know of a bank with some left?


----------



## limonene (Dec 22, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Ssdd getting frost at 15 days!View attachment 3570064
> Smells of berry and cotton candy with a very fine orange smell at the end.


nice frost. Can you send me some whole plant pictures later in your grow please? i just ran ssdd on my last crop, second pack I've dropped and this pack came out weird. quality was there but nothing like the structure and yield and terpenes of my first run. Quite convinced i had a fake pack.


----------



## limonene (Dec 22, 2015)

limonene said:


> nice frost. Can you send me some whole plant pictures later in your grow please? i just ran ssdd on my last crop, second pack I've dropped and this pack came out weird. quality was there but nothing like the structure and yield and terpenes of my first run. Quite convinced i had a fake pack.


i have 2 more packs from a different source though haha love ssdd!


----------



## kgp (Dec 22, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm lookin for those exceptions.


Stay tuned to the clone only thread. I just scored an old school cut that is supposed to be just that.


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 22, 2015)

kgp said:


> Golden triangle. Topped once. 2 donkey dick colas.
> 
> View attachment 3570135


That's awesome man


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 22, 2015)

kgp said:


> Stay tuned to the clone only thread. I just scored an old school cut that is supposed to be just that.


Unfortunately I'm in a part of Canada with a very weak scene so no clone's available to me.  Especially the highly sought after ones.

that's why I love the seed section of this forum so much. It's all from seed here.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 22, 2015)

limonene said:


> nice frost. Can you send me some whole plant pictures later in your grow please? i just ran ssdd on my last crop, second pack I've dropped and this pack came out weird. quality was there but nothing like the structure and yield and terpenes of my first run. Quite convinced i had a fake pack.


Will definitely throw.up a few later in bud. Its a really small plant. But that was me, i just wanted a cpl clones amd this is just to see the smoke itself. so.its about 25 in. But really smells sweet as hell and only put the pick.up cuz its gettin frosty early.


----------



## kgp (Dec 22, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> That's awesome man


Thanks brother


----------



## limonene (Dec 22, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Will definitely throw.up a few later in bud. Its a really small plant. But that was me, i just wanted a cpl clones amd this is just to see the smoke itself. so.its about 25 in. But really smells sweet as hell and only put the pick.up cuz its gettin frosty early.


Yeah the first pack i ran was just awesome, amazing structure, density etc but i didn't find THAT pheno. Lost the chance to reveg due a major security issue, next pack wasn't the same but i definitely don't put the blame at the breeders door.


----------



## kgp (Dec 22, 2015)

kindnug said:


> Haven't seen Golden Triangle 4sale in awhile, any1 know of a bank with some left?


I haven't. I had a pack and a half but left them in my pocket and sent the pants thru the wash.

I made a cross, sfv x docs OG ( rare darkness 1 x face off OG )

I've got about 100 growing now with testers and some I'm growing myself.

I'm looking for an OG male an then hitting the tk. All depends on how these testers come out.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 22, 2015)

kgp said:


> Thank you.
> It's genetics, more specifically the appy. Tk is golf balls. She didn't get it from her mother.
> 
> I've came to realize you sacrifice yeild for quality and quality for yeild.
> ...


Thats what i find as well. I think that's why Gorilla Glue is so highly regarded. One of the few strains I've come across where you don't sacrifice much quality for a good yield


----------



## limonene (Dec 22, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Thats what i find as well. I think that's why Gorilla Glue is so highly regarded. One of the few strains I've come across where you don't sacrifice much quality for a good yield


ha yeah got my first try of gg in the uk last week and reversed my new car into a neighbours car. good shit.


----------



## kgp (Dec 22, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Thats what i find as well. I think that's why Gorilla Glue is so highly regarded. One of the few strains I've come across where you don't sacrifice much quality for a good yield


I agree. It's a good overall plant.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 22, 2015)

limonene said:


> ha yeah got my first try of gg in the uk last week and reversed my new car into a neighbours car. good shit.


Oh shit! lol

Nothing a lil baggie of weed can't help smooth over.


----------



## limonene (Dec 22, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Oh shit! lol
> 
> Nothing a lil baggie of weed can't help smooth over.


In my defence the parked car came out of nowhere. And i completely ignored my reverse alarm going off, what a complete tool!


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 22, 2015)

any links on how bodhi bred dream lotus, and the mothers used? are there dif phenos of blue dream he used?


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 22, 2015)

Im lookin for some info on the wookie line. I noticed B uses a Wookie 7 ,13 and 15.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 22, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am unleashing my Beaver daddy all over my keepers... F1 runs of Beaver x Gage crosses has given us some eye-popping phenos. Our keeper tents are in a much better shape than when the first crosses were made so I am salivating at the possibilities. Seems I found a real daddy. The (CherryAK x Joseph) x Dream Beaver is insane. Towers of power understate it quite deeply.


Ill bet that is some dank hamish, how much cherry came through in the original plant and did it carry through in the beaver cross? Also if you want somebody to see how they grow in the states for educational purposes, i guess i could carry the burden for you bud. Also you got me wanting the dream beaver, is it something you could get a good representation of with half a pack or should i pop them all in one run and in your experience did it dominate in the crosses or was it a good balance. Sorry for all the questions but as passionate as you are about it i figure your the man to ask. Thanks in advance and best wishes man.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 22, 2015)

calicat said:


> C8 Lullaby 101: Series C plant # 8 keeper; Clone X ; Homogeneous Phenotype of Tangerine Power by Sincity Seeds vs Nepal Indica Phenotype of Good Medicine by Bodhi Seeds; photos taken by my daughter Inday


Beautiful plants calicat had me salivating. I love seeing a good fade.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 22, 2015)

I having a tough time deciding what to order since seed purchases aren't real frequent for me i have a hard time deciding lol. Ive narrowed it down to dream beaver, ssdd,drunken parrot ,tiger mountain, dank sinatra, moontang, gorilla arm x snow lotus, and like everything else lol. Those and some other appy crosses seeing as how the appy is long gone i feel they should take priority over anything else for now and ssdd and dream beaver are on the top of my list but i keep going back and forth lol. I hope to get 2 from my list but anybody who doesn't mind giving an opinion would be very appreciated so i could make a decision finally lol. Thanks and best wishes everyone.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 22, 2015)

Also has anybody grown the drunken parrot that could share some info would be appreciated i haven't seen anything about it but its my understanding that the noof cut is where its at for northern lights.


----------



## pnwmystery (Dec 22, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> I having a tough time deciding what to order since seed purchases aren't real frequent for me i have a hard time deciding lol. Ive narrowed it down to dream beaver, ssdd,drunken parrot ,tiger mountain, dank sinatra, moontang, gorilla arm x snow lotus, and like everything else lol. Those and some other appy crosses seeing as how the appy is long gone i feel they should take priority over anything else for now and ssdd and dream beaver are on the top of my list but i keep going back and forth lol. I hope to get 2 from my list but anybody who doesn't mind giving an opinion would be very appreciated so i could make a decision finally lol. Thanks and best wishes everyone.


I kind of want to do a Tiger Mountain do over since I got 3/3 males when I did it last time. Really liked the structure on it and how it grew though! I have a pack of the A13g x Snow Lotus which I want to pop a few of, as well as Dank Sinatra, A11, and Dream Beaver.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 22, 2015)

*Super Silver Hashplant (pheno 6) smoke report

  *


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 22, 2015)

@Al Yamoni how does she smoke i was eyeing that as well. Just saw the pic of the nugz, didn't load the first time, may as well add that to the list too lol.


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 22, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> *Super Silver Hashplant (pheno 6) smoke report
> 
> View attachment 3570228 View attachment 3570231 *


Looks like some fire


----------



## resinhead (Dec 22, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> I having a tough time deciding what to order since seed purchases aren't real frequent for me i have a hard time deciding lol. Ive narrowed it down to dream beaver, ssdd,drunken parrot ,tiger mountain, dank sinatra, moontang, gorilla arm x snow lotus, and like everything else lol. Those and some other appy crosses seeing as how the appy is long gone i feel they should take priority over anything else for now and ssdd and dream beaver are on the top of my list but i keep going back and forth lol. I hope to get 2 from my list but anybody who doesn't mind giving an opinion would be very appreciated so i could make a decision finally lol. Thanks and best wishes everyone.


I really like ssdd. That's my opinion. Who has those beans in stock?


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 22, 2015)

Glg has them all and midwsong has the ssdd along with some of the others as well. @resinhead forgot to say thanks and the general opinion of the ssdd is that it kicks ass, can't wait to find out myself.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 22, 2015)

Im probably going with the ssdd and dream beaver really want the parrot and moontang but they will be around at least a little while so i can chill on them snow lotus/ghash crosses for a bit. I have some snowqueens in the vault and love triangle/black triangle on the way to hold me over until i can explore those more.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 22, 2015)

Also is bodhi gonna release the atf x Apollo for sale if tests go good, or is he only gonna sell whats available already from the apollo lines? I would hate to find out he isn't gonna release any more because i was really looking forward to those hybrids. Also was the alaskan snow just a freebie or are there plans to release them too because they were gone before i ordered and i gotta grow one of the damn alaskan thunderfuck hybrids.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 22, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> @Al Yamoni how does she smoke i was eyeing that as well. Just saw the pic of the nugz, didn't load the first time, may as well add that to the list too lol.


Still too early for it to be super smooth but the effect is a very nice relaxing body high with enough head to keep things bouncin'


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 22, 2015)

Super silver hashplant #3, She is a killer! Lemon rubber cement or as my wife says dead on lemon pinesol.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Dec 22, 2015)

resinhead said:


> I really like ssdd. That's my opinion. Who has those beans in stock?


SVOC and James Bean Co also has them


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 22, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> *Super Silver Hashplant (pheno 6) smoke report
> 
> View attachment 3570228 View attachment 3570231 *


Nice repot, did u get 6 phenos or were they already identified.


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 22, 2015)

greendiamond9 said:


> SVOC and James Bean Co also has them


Good lookin' out. Just swooped SSDD and Dream Beaver from JBC yesterday, they got BOGO so also got LT and Jungle Spice Free...and Tranquil Elephantizer Remix from MWS...


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 22, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Good lookin' out. Just swooped SSDD and Dream Beaver from JBC yesterday, they got BOGO so also got LT and Jungle Spice Free...and Tranquil Elephantizer Remix from MWS...


And...Alphakronik Genes: Gobbilygoo (Blue Magoo x Gobstopper), Cheshire Kush (Las Vegas Purple Kush x Gobstopper), Rip City Purps (Purple Urkle x Gobstopper)


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 22, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Nice repot, did u get 6 phenos or were they already identified.


The beans I had were labeled 1-6. #1 and #5 were both males. 2,3,4, and 6 are my ladies.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 22, 2015)

Super Silver Hashplant (pheno 3) lemon pinesol


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 23, 2015)

Looks like little galaxies in that jar, nug shots are nice and frosty on those sshx88g13hps . Looks pretty dense for a haze hybrid too, for some reason i cant go to the smoke report on my phone so ill wait til im on a pc. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 23, 2015)

@kgp here is my dramatic trolling reply:

Cherry AK x Jo (Gage Green Group) x Dream Beaver (Bodhi Seeds)

TOTALLY legit reasons to talk Gage here now. Oh and this one is a CLONE ONLY i am calling it Likmeballs. Six weeks flower here. I will come throw up some pics of it in the clonly thread later.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 23, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Ill bet that is some dank hamish, how much cherry came through in the original plant and did it carry through in the beaver cross? Also if you want somebody to see how they grow in the states for educational purposes, i guess i could carry the burden for you bud. Also you got me wanting the dream beaver, is it something you could get a good representation of with half a pack or should i pop them all in one run and in your experience did it dominate in the crosses or was it a good balance. Sorry for all the questions but as passionate as you are about it i figure your the man to ask. Thanks in advance and best wishes man.


The mummy is a very beautifull but odd combination of terpene signiatures I must say it is quite potent. Zero cherry in the chosen mummy I chose her for her super long colas and 4x stretch along with rapid flower production. It suits my needs as a perpetual grower i do not run too many girls and have a tight schedule so I needed something to perform well with low vegging times, like 3 weeks from clone wad the goal and we did not lose rhis remarkable quality. The pictured lady and her sisters all smell like classic Diesel types. 90 percent fuel stank with a little bit of tartness on top. Not at all what was expected. No fruit no sweetness. I will am reluctant to send beans of this around. I dont want to get sucked into US breeder and grower politics further than ad is right now. Cuts of my favorites will go round in the family here. It is just for fun and personal education. The canna biz is worse than music I aint touching it with a ten foot pole with a condom attached lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 23, 2015)

And @kgp... no talking Gage but we can talk your random cuts and crosses? No comment. Aside from reminding you that YOU brought up the fact it is the Bodhi thread. Looool.


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 23, 2015)

SMH


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Dec 23, 2015)

"Amnesia". Lot of talk about it lately on the thread. I'm somewhat an expert since I've been holding some Dinafem since like Feb or March. I really like it. I got some NL too Vision. It's ok. For a relaxing day stone. But, the Amnesia is over the top. Perhaps the best I've ever had. @Mad Hamish. What someone said about low yielding high quality seems like a fair statement in my experience. Like Dinafem Critical Jack. I can't remember but, before the Amnesia I think it was my fire along with WOS AKR. Both very low yields, been years since. The Dinafem Amnesia photo did well 12/12 from seedling. Amnesia XXL auto was a monster. Maybe 3 oz or so. I don't weigh and honestly I don't remember. They call it Amnesia for a reason. lol. 

Anyway. Looking for something diff as I'm getting bored after all this time. Then I found this thread. Want to get back to photo. Don't think I've ever grown out a reg seed. Just fems and autos. 

Look forward to all the knowledge shared in this thread. Thanks guys. Hopefully I'll dip my toes in the Bodhi waters soon. Merry Christmas and Happy holidays to all!


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 23, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> "Amnesia". Lot of talk about it lately on the thread. I'm somewhat an expert since I've been holding some Dinafem since like Feb or March. I really like it. But, the Amnesia is over the top. Perhaps the best I've ever had.
> 
> Hopefully I'll dip my toes in the Bodhi waters soon. Merry Christmas and Happy holidays to all!


Nice, good intel ! And, hey, no need to just dip your toes, Jump Right in the Water's Warm!!! Haha. Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday s to you and yours as well !


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 23, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> The mummy is a very beautifull but odd combination of terpene signiatures I must say it is quite potent. Zero cherry in the chosen mummy I chose her for her super long colas and 4x stretch along with rapid flower production. It suits my needs as a perpetual grower i do not run too many girls and have a tight schedule so I needed something to perform well with low vegging times, like 3 weeks from clone wad the goal and we did not lose rhis remarkable quality. The pictured lady and her sisters all smell like classic Diesel types. 90 percent fuel stank with a little bit of tartness on top. Not at all what was expected. No fruit no sweetness. I will am reluctant to send beans of this around. I dont want to get sucked into US breeder and grower politics further than ad is right now. Cuts of my favorites will go round in the family here. It is just for fun and personal education. The canna biz is worse than music I aint touching it with a ten foot pole with a condom attached lol.


I was playing about if you needed a tester for them, but they definitely sounded nice man but after seeing it im back to serious . Being serious though beautiful job man.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 23, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> *Super Silver Hashplant (pheno 6) smoke report
> 
> View attachment 3570228 View attachment 3570231 *


Totally off topic but how do you like that little glass joint pieace? I've never seen one before.


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 23, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Totally off topic but how do you like that little glass joint pieace? I've never seen one before.


Hahaha I almost asked him the same thing! It's a Roor Funky Feel Tip, but I've never used one either so also interested to hear his reply.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Dec 23, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Totally off topic but how do you like that little glass joint pieace? I've never seen one before.


i've been using those ever since i get them free at cups and events and sometimes dispensaries 

i think they work really well in keeping the mouth open, while not letting much shoot back 

i don't like paper tips/crutches due to them burning at the end, affecting flavor never being just right but glass tips are really nice and easy imo


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 23, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> i've been using those ever since i get them free at cups and events and sometimes dispensaries
> 
> i think they work really well in keeping the mouth open, while not letting much shoot back
> 
> i don't like paper tips/crutches due to them burning at the end, affecting flavor never being just right but glass tips are really nice and easy imo


Thanks for the info! And thanks for the name of the pieace @ForRealz Looks like ill be buying one!


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 23, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> The beans I had were labeled 1-6. #1 and #5 were both males. 2,3,4, and 6 are my ladies.


Thats wat i figured, and how i was doing my testers. I got 1-7 and 2 was a male. So i though about bumping the numbers to label 1-6 phenos. But it seems more typical with regular seed testing to.leave out the number if male.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 23, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> i've been using those ever since i get them free at cups and events and sometimes dispensaries
> 
> i think they work really well in keeping the mouth open, while not letting much shoot back
> 
> i don't like paper tips/crutches due to them burning at the end, affecting flavor never being just right but glass tips are really nice and easy imo


I brought one of those to.my dad,(paper filter) and he said "if u need a filter, u cant roll" lol my cousin loves them. But all i smoke is joints, and the occasional little personal bong bowl.


----------



## kgp (Dec 23, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> And @kgp... no talking Gage but we can talk your random cuts and crosses? No comment. Aside from reminding you that YOU brought up the fact it is the Bodhi thread. Looool.


What I said was meant to be a harmless joke. I'm sorry you got offended by it. I could care less what you guys talk about. Real talk. Merry Christmas, hammy.


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 23, 2015)

kgp said:


> What I said was meant to be a harmless joke. I'm sorry you got offended by it. I could care less what you guys talk about. Real talk. Merry Christmas, hammy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> @kgp here is my dramatic trolling reply:
> 
> 
> 
> TOTALLY legit reasons to talk Gage here now. Oh and this one is a CLONE ONLY i am calling it Likmeballs. I will come throw up some pics of it in the clonly thread later.





Not taking sides; just acknowledging a finely crafted reply.


----------



## nudger36 (Dec 23, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> According to the UK crew like @skunkmunkie and @skunkd0c it is THE Cheese cut. I have been toking a LOT lately so I might be dead wrong and have my wires crossed. Perhaps Doc or Munky can clear this up lol...I got an 8th sent from London in nitrogen packaging and all I will have to tell you: it stinks like my grandpas feet would if i took him to a three day rave. Amos it made me gag at first. BUT. After that all othet bud tasted pretty thin. At first I hated it. But it simply crushed everything in my stable for sheer dankness. I think you will be put off by the offensiveness at first but I also predict you developing the Cheese palate. You will love it. No jokes you can smell a gram on somebody from a room away it is LOUD.


Blues or Livers is a sister to exodus cheese, a skunk no1 pheno from sensi stock, years ago I think


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Dec 23, 2015)

nudger36 said:


> Blues or Livers is a sister to exodus cheese, a skunk no1 pheno from sensi stock, years ago I think


sounds damn good to me haha 

love the old cheese i used to get about 6 years or so back in my area 

being here in california, everyone is overhyped on mostly og kush and cookies hybrids 

i like those as well but i love the more stable old genetics jack herer, cheese, skunk, northern lights, hindu kush, nepali,etc etc 

so dank when they do happen to come around, brings you down memory lane


----------



## nudger36 (Dec 23, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> sounds damn good to me haha
> 
> love the old cheese i used to get about 6 years or so back in my area
> 
> ...


The og and cookie strains are now getting very popular in the uk now aswell, been looking for some proper old genetics myself to take me back down the lane! , black domina I fancy growing soon or sensi star, cant beat a bit of afghani for a bit of old school indica action  Hindu Kush too, cheese is everywhere here, prob the equivalent to how OG's are there.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Dec 23, 2015)

yeah some of those i haven't seen in years and years man crazy to think back on it 

but i keep getting better old cuts/crosses as time goes on and i talk to more folks 

bodhi is awesome as far as that respect he has lots of newer crosses of cookies and OG but he brings back some good pheno types i haven't seen in such a long time 

black domina was killer last i had it, such nice smoke and sensi star i hardly remember its been so long lol


----------



## nudger36 (Dec 23, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> yeah some of those i haven't seen in years and years man crazy to think back on it
> 
> but i keep getting better old cuts/crosses as time goes on and i talk to more folks
> 
> ...


Im sure Bodhi as strain with sensi star in the make up, cant remember the name though.


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 23, 2015)

Superstitious has some SS in it.


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 23, 2015)

So does Gold Star.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 23, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Not taking sides; just acknowledging a finely crafted reply.


Its my day off and i have been toking since my eyes opened i am in this incredibly jovial mood  Just getting some life back in this thread and hey it worked...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 23, 2015)

nudger36 said:


> Blues or Livers is a sister to exodus cheese, a skunk no1 pheno from sensi stock, years ago I think


THIS is what i was thinking about earlier... Cheese is a Skunk cut far as I know. Sure smells like it. So comparing Blues and Cheese is 100 percent to be expected.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 23, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> sounds damn good to me haha
> 
> love the old cheese i used to get about 6 years or so back in my area
> 
> ...


As the OG crosses got here I saw the fuss... But i should start popping something out of my oldschool collection. Thinking I want to run Chronic again. Had the beans a while now hope they work.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 23, 2015)

kgp said:


> What I said was meant to be a harmless joke. I'm sorry you got offended by it. I could care less what you guys talk about. Real talk. Merry Christmas, hammy.


I like this^ i value what y'all both contribute here and i hate to see any beef between my canna-comrades.


----------



## nudger36 (Dec 23, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> THIS is what i was thinking about earlier... Cheese is a Skunk cut far as I know. Sure smells like it. So comparing Blues and Cheese is 100 percent to be expected.


Definitely  cheese with a fruity twang I rekon


----------



## nudger36 (Dec 23, 2015)

nudger36 said:


> Definitely  cheese with a fruity twang I rekon


think a strain called shoreline is very similar too, all sensi skunk no 1 phenos from yester year


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 23, 2015)

@calicat have you ran the g13 superskunk before? I saw you mention that it was a roadkill type skunk, i was wondering if it was foul skunk death bud or if it carried that damn sweetness with it. Also did it lean towards indica dominance being super skunk with the extra afghan in it. If so you may have made me a very happy boy. Thanks in advance and funk blessings to everybody.


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2015)

Damn that girl looks good @Mad Hamish 

This dragon soul is dank as hell...
Minty chemical goodness.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 23, 2015)

genuity said:


> Damn that girl looks good @Mad Hamish
> 
> This dragon soul is dank as hell...View attachment 3570668
> Minty chemical goodness.


Looks awesome gen as usual lol
How long did it go?
What's the high like?


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Looks awesome gen as usual lol
> How long did it go?
> What's the high like?


I took them at 8 weeks,but could have went longer...I was not liking the way they was growing,very tall..smaller type nugs..but I think all that was from a old bulb..Definitely grabbing a pack when they drop,and do a much better run with them..

The high is more HEAD,frontal lobe on MAX..makes me active in the deep thought realm


----------



## calicat (Dec 23, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> @calicat have you ran the g13 superskunk before? I saw you mention that it was a roadkill type skunk, i was wondering if it was foul skunk death bud or if it carried that damn sweetness with it. Also did it lean towards indica dominance being super skunk with the extra afghan in it. If so you may have made me a very happy boy. Thanks in advance and funk blessings to everybody.


If you are referring to G-13 labs Super Skunk then yes about close to seven years ago. They were an off the radar company that did regular seeds I wanna say in the late 80's. They ventured in the feminized seed market could not tell you exactly. The expression I got was enveloped in a putrid decaying offensive you better use a scrubber and other means of suppressing the noticable odor or your ass will get caught action. Definitely no citrus associated with it. It was a broad leaf expression resembling old school hashplant / afghani lines. Flowering time was under 8 weeks with a moderate yield. Calyxes were so swollen it looked like a mallet was taken to the maturing flowers and got dinged with it repeatedly. Frontal facial hit profile with a lingering methodical body high. Extremely easy to grow. Note could not tell you if you got the beans today if it would resemble the mother I had the pleasure of experiencing though. Yw broski anytime  .


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 23, 2015)

calicat said:


> If you are referring to G-13 labs Super Skunk then yes about close to seven years ago. They were an off the radar company that did regular seeds I wanna say in the late 80's. They ventured in the feminized seed market could not tell you exactly. The expression I got was enveloped in a putrid decaying offensive you better use a scrubber and other means of suppressing the noticable odor or your ass will get caught action. Definitely no citrus associated with it. It was a broad leaf expression resembling old school hashplant / afghani lines. Flowering time was under 8 weeks with a moderate yield. Calyxes were so swollen it looked like a mallet was taken to the maturing flowers and got dinged with it repeatedly. Frontal facial hit profile with a lingering methodical body high. Extremely easy to grow. Note could not tell you if you got the beans today if it would resemble the mother I had the pleasure of experiencing though. Yw broski anytime  .


Hell yeah thanks for the in depth report, cool you remember it so well from then, but considering how good it sounds its not surprising truly great bud is not easily forgotten. I may have to be a guinea pig and see if they still got tge funk would be great if they do.


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 23, 2015)

nudger36 said:


> think a strain called shoreline is very similar too, all sensi skunk no 1 phenos from yester year


Yup you right, Devils Harvest: Shoreline (Fems) (In Stock: Devilsharvestseeds, Herbies)


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 23, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Totally off topic but how do you like that little glass joint pieace? I've never seen one before.


Love em! Best of both worlds in one smoke, imo.


----------



## futant (Dec 23, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Hell yeah thanks for the in depth report, cool you remember it so well from then, but considering how good it sounds its not surprising truly great bud is not easily forgotten. I may have to be a guinea pig and see if they still got tge funk would be great if they do.


G13 labs Super Skunk
I grew it too, my first strain ever. Very durable, absolutely awesome SOG plant. I successfully rejuved my cut, it held its own in my tent against my DNA, RP, other G13 stock for 7 cycles. It was an awesome cloner and I believe it was reaching close to 20% thc back then even with my crappy techniques at the time. I chucked blackwater pollen on it and got this.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Damn that girl looks good @Mad Hamish
> 
> This dragon soul is dank as hell...View attachment 3570668
> Minty chemical goodness.


The LA Affie x Dragon Blood F3 is getting a monster run soon. Regardless of seeds and early harvest, my old hippoe friends went apeshit. I mean like OBSESSIVE. It scares me a little. Putting Bodhi seeds on the map here big time. Only kept a zip the rest totally killed it in bubble bags. Thank goodness for backup clones.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 24, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> I like this^ i value what y'all both contribute here and i hate to see any beef between my canna-comrades.


Lol... @kgp is just too easy to get going. My resistance crumbled for a minute. He throws down good info and has corected me a few times tbh. 

Look fellad I am ALWAYS laughing my ass off. Take seriously at own risk. I am even louder in real life trust me.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 24, 2015)

futant said:


> G13 labs Super Skunk
> I grew it too, my first strain ever. Very durable, absolutely awesome SOG plant. I successfully rejuved my cut, it held its own in my tent against my DNA, RP, other G13 stock for 7 cycles. It was an awesome cloner and I believe it was reaching close to 20% thc back then even with my crappy techniques at the time. I chucked blackwater pollen on it and got this.
> View attachment 3570995


The cats over in the Hallucinatory Substances have a cut of a Blackwater cross going between them. What did Rory call it... i will go look... also this insane producer of what looks like colas made of diamonds. Interesting.


----------



## futant (Dec 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> The cats over in the Hallucinatory Substances have a cut of a Blackwater cross going between them. What did Rory call it... i will go look... also this insane producer of what looks like colas made of diamonds. Interesting.


Curious2Garden just sent me LA Affie x Blackwater pollen chuck beans she recently made. I am stoked to pop a few of those in run with my Dank Sinatra beans I got.
Also Hammish the Blackwater Stud I had threw this dominant excessive pistil hair trait on everything I chucked it at.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 24, 2015)

futant said:


> Curious2Garden just sent me LA Affie x Blackwater pollen chuck beans she recently made. I am stoked to pop a few of those in run with my Dank Sinatra beans I got.
> Also Hammish the Blackwater Stud I had threw this dominant excessive pistil hair trait on everything I chucked it at.


I will have to message Annie... I am an affie fan and she is a great lady certain thus will end well hehehehe...


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 24, 2015)

@futant thanks for the info and for posting that pic, ill bet thats some fine smoke there, looks like a yielder to boot. I had a ghost train haze x daydream haze that threw out crazy amounts of pistils too, made me wonder if you could get two seeds in one calyx. @Mad Hamish i hear ya on the getting a rise from people I've seen a few people drop out of threads over disagreements and its a shame cuz they could have provided everybody with helpful info. Glad we're all big boys here. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Dec 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Lol... @kgp is just too easy to get going. My resistance crumbled for a minute. He throws down good info and has corected me a few times tbh.
> 
> Look fellad I am ALWAYS laughing my ass off. Take seriously at own risk. I am even louder in real life trust me.


Dude you seem like a wise kinda guy. So. I have a serious Q? I don't wanna google it. Can you get food poisoning from eating pussy? I mean I had the food poisoning a few weeks ago. It was really an aweful experience. Like I'm a really strong dude and that shit humbled me. The reason I am asking is. Well. I'm feeling a bit nauseous now? Can you get food poisoning from eating pussy? I don't know. But, it narrows down to only a few things I ate that day. 

Hope my stuff shows up today. U dudes got me addicted with your Bodhi knowledges. Man. The stress is a mofo. She gonna dump me. It's all good tho. I'm gonna blame the 6 months out of date biscuits in the can for making me sick. 

Merry Christmas and Peace and love to all. @ODanksta u too bro.


----------



## genuity (Dec 24, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Dude you seem like a wise kinda guy. So. I have a serious Q? I don't wanna google it. Can you get food poisoning from eating pussy? I mean I had the food poisoning a few weeks ago. It was really an aweful experience. Like I'm a really strong dude and that shit humbled me. The reason I am asking is. Well. I'm feeling a bit nauseous now? Can you get food poisoning from eating pussy? I don't know. But, it narrows down to only a few things I ate that day.
> 
> Hope my stuff shows up today. U dudes got me addicted with your Bodhi knowledges. Man. The stress is a mofo. She gonna dump me. It's all good tho. I'm gonna blame the 6 months out of date biscuits in the can for making me sick.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Peace and love to all. @ODanksta u too bro.


If the PH is way off,it will upset t h e stomach. ...always PH the snatch.
Or your tongue went a Lil to far,and you hit the turd cutter...in this case,you will need to flush yourself, with 100 gal of RO water....hope that helps.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 24, 2015)

@genuity always coming through with the knowledge. You keep me takin notes on this thread.


----------



## genuity (Dec 24, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> @genuity always coming through with the knowledge. You keep me takin notes on this thread.


All about community. .


----------



## futant (Dec 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I will have to message Annie... I am an affie fan and she is a great lady certain thus will end well hehehehe...


I hope to God she doesn't get angry with me for letting it out that she is dabbling in bean making. I get the impression she is unnecessarily self conscious over it.

@Mad Hamish you will have to send her some of your Bodhi crosses as a gift. I am happy to say she has been seduced by Bodhi genetics


----------



## futant (Dec 24, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> @futant thanks for the info and for posting that pic, ill bet thats some fine smoke there, looks like a yielder to boot. I had a ghost train haze x daydream haze that threw out crazy amounts of pistils too, made me wonder if you could get two seeds in one calyx. @Mad Hamish i hear ya on the getting a rise from people I've seen a few people drop out of threads over disagreements and its a shame cuz they could have provided everybody with helpful info. Glad we're all big boys here. Hope everyone is doing well.


@cripplecreek77 
Culled it; taste wasn't there on it. I have about 50 more seeds of it and decided I could do better within the genotype. It definitely packed a punch, yielded and finished in 52 days. Besides since it was made using a feminized P1 I did not have interest in keeping it long term, just for production and stud testing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 24, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> I'm gonna blame the 6 months out of date biscuits in the can for making me sick.





genuity said:


> All about community. .


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 24, 2015)

Bad news today, one of my leds blew a cpl bulbs, so im either replacing or repairing it . So just as i cramed my ssdd x wookie #3 into flower i had to cram in 4 more other plants. Hopefully she will be a quick and easy fix that my warrenty will cover.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 24, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Bad news today, one of my leds blew a cpl bulbs, so im either replacing or repairing it . So just as i cramed my ssdd x wookie #3 into flower i had to cram in 4 more other plants. Hopefully she will be a quick and easy fix that my warrenty will cover.


I hate to hear that, hopefully it's resolved quickly for you.


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 24, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


>


I like my women like my coffee, ground up and in the freezer..

@GrowUrOwnDank I think you got AIDS...lol


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 24, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> I hare to hear that, hopefully it's resolved quickly for you.


I talked to the manufacturer and they r gunna repair it. I got an old ballast, so ill prolly grab a cheap bulb in the mean time. Good news is i still got a nice 1000w led for the testers.
But i gotta pay to ship the damn thing. So with Christmas, the budget wasnt happy about it .


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 24, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Dude you seem like a wise kinda guy. So. I have a serious Q? I don't wanna google it. Can you get food poisoning from eating pussy? I mean I had the food poisoning a few weeks ago. It was really an aweful experience. Like I'm a really strong dude and that shit humbled me. The reason I am asking is. Well. I'm feeling a bit nauseous now? Can you get food poisoning from eating pussy? I don't know. But, it narrows down to only a few things I ate that day.
> 
> Hope my stuff shows up today. U dudes got me addicted with your Bodhi knowledges. Man. The stress is a mofo. She gonna dump me. It's all good tho. I'm gonna blame the 6 months out of date biscuits in the can for making me sick.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Peace and love to all. @ODanksta u too bro.


The smell will tell. Lol. On a serious note, you CAN get pretty sick from going down on somebody (counts both ways). Dude if it aint clean... genitals are kinda full of living organisms no jokes... fungi and bacteria, doesnt take much for a pathogen to thrive in a warm humid environment... look bro do you REALLY want the run down from somebody who lives in a third world country? Sex here is like Russian Roulette. I am not kidding you play with your life for a shag in Africa and travellers should KNOW this.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 24, 2015)

futant said:


> I hope to God she doesn't get angry with me for letting it out that she is dabbling in bean making. I get the impression she is unnecessarily self conscious over it.
> 
> @Mad Hamish you will have to send her some of your Bodhi crosses as a gift. I am happy to say she has been seduced by Bodhi genetics


Oh I am certain we can work something out hehehe... I have better gear than my own silly works.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am not kidding you play with your life for a shag in Africa and travellers should KNOW this.


People travel _to _Africa?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 24, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> People travel _to _Africa?


Ask the US military mate. I think it is mostly a compulsory situation. could be a form of punishment idk. Muahahahaha. EDIT: Tourism and robbing tourists is how we survive. If we like you a lot we shoot you so you cant leave and have to spend money on our health system. Somebody has to pay for that shit.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 24, 2015)

Diseases are a favored gift for sure


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 24, 2015)

I love my new Pocono dry sift screen


----------



## futant (Dec 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I will have to message Annie... I am an affie fan and she is a great lady certain thus will end well hehehehe...


The Affie she used is feminized (she has very thorough and forthright info that came with). I am going to try and start sending her More reg stuff to get her weaned off of that 
She did just Make Kosher Kush F2s exclusively from reg stock.
She has SSDD pollen !


----------



## futant (Dec 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Oh I am certain we can work something out hehehe... I have better gear than my own silly works.


 Ya? well waste some cherry AK x Bodhi poorer gear on me then


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 25, 2015)

@limonene i see you and Doc know each other pretty well on THC Farmer... Mothers Milk run. Nft. That guy is beyond good at what he does wow.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 25, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I love my new Pocono dry sift screen


 

now show us those headies!


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas, Bodhi-Heads. 

Ill get hash pics up soon. The screen works great, i think i just need to be in a bit colder environment, and itll be better. Highly recommended.


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas, fellow Bodhiites! Bodhi and James Bean helping to make it even Merrier! Received (yesterday) in <72 hours from purchase...for a new record !!!


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 25, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Merry Christmas, fellow Bodhiites! Bodhi and James Bean helping to make it even Merrier! Received (yesterday) in <72 hours from purchase...for a new record !!!View attachment 3571693


P.S.
Buy One Get One Free still going on as of today...email them your picks for freebies after purchase: choose from Love Triangle or Jungle Spice.

Any info on Jungle Spice (Congolese (sativa) (pine) x 88g13/hp) would be appreciated...I believe I read @Mad Hamish may have tested or smthn...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 25, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> P.S.
> Buy One Get One Free still going on as of today...email them your picks for freebies after purchase: choose from Love Triangle or Jungle Spice.
> 
> Any info on Jungle Spice (Congolese (sativa) (pine) x 88g13/hp) would be appreciated...I believe I read @Mad Hamish may have tested or smthn...


I tested Congo x Goji OG... it was an insane plant. That Congo mother is something else. I would bet this to be a bigger yielding 88G13HP cross. The Congo x Goji handled temps of 90 to 100 with a few odd days up to 110 like a total champ. A year to the day since I flipped them to flower if I am not mistaken...


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 25, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I tested Congo x Goji OG... it was an insane plant. That Congo mother is something else. I would bet this to be a bigger yielding 88G13HP cross. The Congo x Goji handled temps of 90 to 100 with a few odd days up to 110 like a total champ. A year to the day since I flipped them to flower if I am not mistaken...


Awesome! Hells yeah, thats what Im talking bout! Thanks, you da man!


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I tested Congo x Goji OG... it was an insane plant. That Congo mother is something else. I would bet this to be a bigger yielding 88G13HP cross. The Congo x Goji handled temps of 90 to 100 with a few odd days up to 110 like a total champ. A year to the day since I flipped them to flower if I am not mistaken...


Did the congo x goji have a heavy pine flavor from the congo? Ive had piney bud that i really enjoyed but ive had piney that wasn't pleasent at all tasted like chewing on spruce needles and made my whole mouth dry in a different way than cotton mouth but hard to explain. I've read that Congolese has a wonderful clear creative high so i could handle less than ideal flavor since effect is top priority for me but enjoying the smoke is a plus. Thanks and best wishes to all .


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 25, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Did the congo x goji have a heavy pine flavor from the congo? Ive had piney bud that i really enjoyed but ive had piney that wasn't pleasent at all tasted like chewing on spruce needles and made my whole mouth dry in a different way than cotton mouth but hard to explain. I've read that Congolese has a wonderful clear creative high so i could handle less than ideal flavor since effect is top priority for me but enjoying the smoke is a plus. Thanks and best wishes to all .


chewing on spruce needles you say.. mmmm


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 25, 2015)

Yeah i don't know what strain it was some local puchased bud, plenty potent but flavor wasn't desireable for me. People i smoked it with loved it though, to each is own i suppose.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 25, 2015)

Did bodhi lose the 72 iranian used in the ancient og?


----------



## futant (Dec 25, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Did bodhi lose the 72 iranian used in the ancient og?


yes i believe so


----------



## torontoke (Dec 25, 2015)

Seems by the sounds of things bodhi loses all parent stock.
Does he just run em for so long then chuck em?
Most strains look like they are one offs and then no longer available.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas gang! I e got some catching up to do but jumped ahead. I'm eyeballing the jungle spice like crazy. Just got a feeling about it. I'll backtrack and find out who's offering it as a freebie since dragonboat Jeffy hasn't finished activating my account. Holidays; I get it. The wife got me an hour long massage and I'm getting electrolysis hair removal on my botched up circumcision for myself. And beans I'm sure.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Dec 25, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Merry Christmas gang! I e got some catching up to do but jumped ahead. I'm eyeballing the jungle spice like crazy. Just got a feeling about it. I'll backtrack and find out who's offering it as a freebie since dragonboat Jeffy hasn't finished activating my account. Holidays; I get it. The wife got me an hour long massage and I'm getting electrolysis hair removal on my botched up circumcision for myself. And beans I'm sure.


I think SVOC and James Bean Co both have them.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 25, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Seems by the sounds of things bodhi loses all parent stock.
> Does he just run em for so long then chuck em?
> Most strains look like they are one offs and then no longer available.


Bodhi has hundreds of moms… elites, rarities, and a large collection of landraces… 

even if a cut was killer it still doesn't mean it'll always have a home…people love different plants. 

not to mention, accidents and mishaps are apart of the game…


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 26, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Did the congo x goji have a heavy pine flavor from the congo? Ive had piney bud that i really enjoyed but ive had piney that wasn't pleasent at all tasted like chewing on spruce needles and made my whole mouth dry in a different way than cotton mouth but hard to explain. I've read that Congolese has a wonderful clear creative high so i could handle less than ideal flavor since effect is top priority for me but enjoying the smoke is a plus. Thanks and best wishes to all .


I despise pine. I had no idea it was the 'pine tree' congo before I ran it. For the most part it had a dark flavor reminiscent of Parvati Charas (hashish rubbed off LIVING cannabis plants). Monster buds. The cross with 88G13HP makes sooooo much sense.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 26, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Seems by the sounds of things bodhi loses all parent stock.
> Does he just run em for so long then chuck em?
> Most strains look like they are one offs and then no longer available.


I think it is more a choice of catering to the HUGE pheno-hunter following. We are always asking for something new. It was a while ago but Bodhi did mention a project to bring back older favorites which is why we saw Dank Sinatra and Clusterfunk and Tranquil Elephantizer again this year. Give him 3 more years and he will have all of us covered. I wonder hiw legal plant limits affect what he does and can do.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 26, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I despise pine. I had no idea it was the 'pine tree' congo before I ran it. For the most part it had a dark flavor reminiscent of Parvati Charas (hashish rubbed off LIVING cannabis plants). Monster buds. The cross with 88G13HP makes sooooo much sense.


Glad to hear you say that a little pine in the background that's kinda sweet, i dig but the extremely bitter pine like i had before im not real keen on. Thanks brother.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 26, 2015)

If you look at the total number of strains he has in his stable im surprised he has been able to hold onto what he has especially the old/rare stock that isn't so indoor friendly. I had a clone of bubba kush driven to me by a family member that was wilted by the time it got to me and i wasn't able to revive it. 2 weeks i kept it alive but never back to health. Breaks my heart but things happen and we have to move on, its the nature of the game seeing as these things have a natural life span of 6-9 months without our intervention. Thats why im gonna f2 everything i have before running out of stock and as i do it share with like minded individuals so hopefully they will be able to hook me up if need be and maybe do the same for them myself.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 26, 2015)

Anyone here smoked moontang or lemon g hashplant? Ive seen one report on the moontang and none on the lemon g.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 26, 2015)

@cripplecreek77 . The lemon g is a pre release. So u may have to look hard and or inquire on breedbay. And as for bodhis parents stock. I agree with Wats been said. He has a huge set of gear with a variety of tastes to accomodate with likely constant requests. But it seems at least he does his best ro hanf on to pollen from males and get his best crosses, like ssdd, into other crosses. Bodhi also has some elite connections to go with those crosses and males and may b able to retrive some if new opportunities had not arose.


----------



## calicat (Dec 26, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Did bodhi lose the 72 iranian used in the ancient og?


Quoting a cool canna comrade TonightYou. That mother cut is long gone  .


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 26, 2015)

calicat said:


> Quoting a cool canna comrade TonightYou. That mother cut is long gone  .


I thought i remembered reading it but hoped i was wrong. Thanks for the reply. On a different note someone needs to get b man a cut of the albert walker im surprised i haven't seen him work with it yet. Would be interesting to see what he did with it.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 26, 2015)

I wasn't knocking bodhi or questioning why he can't hold on to parent stock forever.
Just find it odd that some of his best sellers are gone and because of the missing parents he can't create or sell more.
How many packs of lucky charms could he have sold by simply bxing them and the same goes with all the other crosses that are no longer available or are in limited numbers?
I guess if you like it enough you might as well bx or f2 to keep it going for yourself in case it never goes out of stock.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 26, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I wasn't knocking bodhi or questioning why he can't hold on to parent stock forever.
> Just find it odd that some of his best sellers are gone and because of the missing parents he can't create or sell more.
> How many packs of lucky charms could he have sold by simply bxing them and the same goes with all the other crosses that are no longer available or are in limited numbers?
> I guess if you like it enough you might as well bx or f2 to keep it going for yourself in case it never goes out of stock.


Not at all good sir. Was a very fair and needed question. Y dont breeder keep certain strains and how long is appropriate?

On a separate note. Big shoe @headiegardens on instgram is reporting there r some scammers out there dropping some false Bodhi pack with labels not covering the opening of the pack. Be careful yall and make.sure ur bodhi gold label seals ur pack.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 26, 2015)

I didn't take it as a knock @torontoke just giving my thoughts on it. I see where you are coming from though it seems odd to lose such valued plants from the garden but at the same time i couldn't imagine caring for the stable that man has all while juggling a family and business etc. I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 26, 2015)

@JDGreen thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I wasn't knocking bodhi or questioning why he can't hold on to parent stock forever.
> Just find it odd that some of his best sellers are gone and because of the missing parents he can't create or sell more.
> .


Yet some, like Goji and ssdd are always maintained, but my guess is those two are his biggest sellers by some length. I've got some Ancients in the tin box. Since they're a varient of goji, I figure to do a tent with 3 of each down the road and make babies. [ancient goji]


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 26, 2015)

Sounds like a plan @Amos Otis would be interested to see what you dig up in them genes.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 26, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Yet some, like Goji and ssdd are always maintained, but my guess is those two are his biggest sellers by some length. I've got some Ancients in the tin box. Since they're a varient of goji, I figure to do a tent with 3 of each down the road and make babies. [ancient goji]


Sup bud? How was your Christmas amigo?
I'd argue he would sell as many lucky charms as anything else.
I got sick of reading about lc on here and bb so many people were after it.
I'm surprised that any breeder would not keep a couple handfuls of everything and out sourcing or asking others to help.
Keeping genetics alive and advancing isn't one mans job and bodhi seems to have an army of guys that would help.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Sounds like a plan @Amos Otis would be interested to see what you dig up in them genes.


I'm not a pheno hunter; but Goji has long been a reliable favorite, and I _expect _to like Ancient. A couple of lemon goji [ lemon og herm x goji] were outstanding.



torontoke said:


> Sup bud? How was your Christmas amigo?
> I'd argue he would sell as many lucky charms as anything else.
> I got sick of reading about lc on here and bb so many people were after it.
> I'm surprised that any breeder would not keep a couple handfuls of everything and out sourcing or asking others to help.
> Keeping genetics alive and advancing isn't one mans job and bodhi seems to have an army of guys that would help.


Nice Christmas, and hope yours was as well, my friend. What was in your holiday log? 

You make good points. My only counter is pretty much the same thing I think about all breeders/sellers - it's _his _business not mine, and he's certainly successful with gobs of followers. These days, with multiple bean companies popping up seemingly daily, it's hard for me to imagine that there can really be any 'must have' strains that are light years superior to other 'must have' strains, you know? One of my best smokes of the year came from a single Dinafem freebie of blue hash. Imagine that !


----------



## torontoke (Dec 26, 2015)

Fair enough it's none of my business either 
Guess I'm just nosey


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 26, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I tested Congo x Goji OG... it was an insane plant. That Congo mother is something else. I would bet this to be a bigger yielding 88G13HP cross. The Congo x Goji handled temps of 90 to 100 with a few odd days up to 110 like a total champ. A year to the day since I flipped them to flower if I am not mistaken...


Did u run her outdoors? I gotvsum jungle spice and am like u....despise pine. But like u said it may not turn out straight pine.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Dec 26, 2015)

How does Dank Sinatra sound for anxiety? 

With a godhead freebie chaser?  Honestly haven't seen much about this one.

Anyway. Notice they use a lot of that gg13hp. Must be some kinda Fire pheno or something. Of course I'm a total Bodhi noob. But man this gonna be fun. Just be thankin out loud. Anyway, SVOC seems legit too. 

Hope everyone had an awesome holiday! Let's get to ROCK IT IN 2016! 

Peace and love to all my new Bodhi buds. And throughout the whole wide world!


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 26, 2015)

Hopefully I will have some info on the godhead in the next couple of months. I have 6 in veg right now and will flip them into flower in a couple of weeks. They are looking pretty stout already. My first grow (Sunshine Daydream) is currently in its 3rd week of flower. Gettin pretty freakin excited here.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 26, 2015)

I am personally a little sour about Appalachia being lost just as I discovered those crosses... high hopes of the Wookie daddy myself.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 26, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Did u run her outdoors? I gotvsum jungle spice and am like u....despise pine. But like u said it may not turn out straight pine.


I ran her indoors... breeders can rely on my to take the wildest types on inside. With that run I think I told B 'the more crazy and over the top the better'... outdoors they would have REALLY shined.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 26, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm not a pheno hunter; but Goji has long been a reliable favorite, and I _expect _to like Ancient. A couple of lemon goji [ lemon og herm x goji] were outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ONLY must-haves for me all come from Karma... that guy is nextfukinglevel...


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 26, 2015)

@Mad Hamish do you do outdoor or stick to indoor? From what ive gathered you're in a location with a longer season that us in the states. If i am not mistaken you have had the pleasure of Malawi and other choice landraces directly from the source. Thanks for your response and funk blessings. Also how are those affiexpipline sativas doing?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> ONLY must-haves for me all come from Karma... that guy is nextfukinglevel...


And here I thought Dream Beaver was your grail.......


----------



## limonene (Dec 26, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> @limonene i see you and Doc know each other pretty well on THC Farmer... Mothers Milk run. Nft. That guy is beyond good at what he does wow.


Shit man who is doc? I'm terrible with names!


----------



## limonene (Dec 26, 2015)

So I got 3 females out of a pack of blueberry hash plant - this girl is my favourite, nice open structure, I have high hopes!


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Dec 26, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Hopefully I will have some info on the godhead in the next couple of months. I have 6 in veg right now and will flip them into flower in a couple of weeks. They are looking pretty stout already. My first grow (Sunshine Daydream) is currently in its 3rd week of flower. Gettin pretty freakin excited here.


Thanks bro. Godhead knowledge is difficult to find here and elsewhere. I haven't found a completed journal, tho I've found one that had to get shut down before it was completed and another that's just getting started. While searching I also discovered just how big the Bodhi following is everywhere. Not just here. Wow!

Anyway, looking forward to reading more from you about the Godhead. Thanks again.

Peace and love! Everywhere!


----------



## Bullethighway (Dec 26, 2015)

Anybody know of a dread bread grow anywhere
I can't find nothing on it
Got me a pack for 2016 outdoor
How y'all think they'll do outdoor


----------



## limonene (Dec 26, 2015)

limonene said:


> Shit man who is doc? I'm terrible with names!


oh yeah! penny has dropped


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 26, 2015)

Bullethighway said:


> Anybody know of a dread bread grow anywhere
> I can't find nothing on it
> Got me a pack for 2016 outdoor
> How y'all think they'll do outdoor


I think they will kick ass, true f1 hybrid with Colombian and Afghani genetics (i believe ) should be amazing vigor and and hardiness. Im willing to bet you find some flavors you've never experienced as well seeing as these lines have roots dating back before commercial seed lines were so readily available. If you are in to pollen chucking a nice male would throw some unique expressions mixed with modern hybrids, i personally would hit a bubba or cookies cross to speed up veg time and boost yields or clones if you have access. Hope this isn't too long winded but yeah i think it will do excellent as long as you have a decent growing season, though if you get a mangobiche leaner it may run a little late but being a true f1 the afgan should tame it enough.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 26, 2015)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3572469 View attachment 3572470So I got 3 females out of a pack of blueberry hash plant - this girl is my favourite, nice open structure, I have high hopes!


Those are some happy looking girls keep them happy and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 26, 2015)

@limonene i just realized how big those plants are in relation to the container size are those 3 gallon? Thats impressive as hell with all that gowth from the size of the roots and still so green. Well done and thanks for sharing i hope you pull some funk friend though i doubt you will have any trouble.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 26, 2015)

Not sure how the zon is these days but anybody looking for the tranquil elephantizer they have it in stock.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 26, 2015)

That's a nice bush in a tiny 1 gallon pot.. Very impressive limonene


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 26, 2015)

Some Stardawg Guava x g13/hp and Pure Kush Suge x g13/hp


----------



## unwine99 (Dec 26, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> @limonene i just realized how big those plants are in relation to the container size are those 3 gallon? Thats impressive as hell with all that gowth from the size of the roots and still so green. Well done and thanks for sharing i hope you pull some funk friend though i doubt you will have any trouble.


I was about to ask the same thing. Lol That's insane. 

That has to be on some kind of drip...don't think I've ever seen a tree like that coming out of a pot that size. Beautiful plant, Limonene.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 26, 2015)

@D_Urbmon getting some nice swell on those calyxs what kinda smells you getting?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm terrible with smells but I will say all of the Bodhi plants I've grown so far outshine all the other plants in my garden in the aroma department. Mostly sweet type smells this far but they still have a bit to go so that can change.


----------



## unwine99 (Dec 26, 2015)

My Goji Ogs:
 
I've whittled it down to 8, 4 males and 4 females. I wanted to keep one of the males for pollen chucking, still not sure which one yet. As you can see, the big dude in the back really wants me to choose him.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 26, 2015)

I like to use the structure and do stem/leaf rubs to get a feel for terp profile and resin production. Visible trichome production is a good indicator of potency/resin production the progeny it will produce.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 27, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> And here I thought Dream Beaver was your grail.......


Cant be a must-have if I already have it? Makes sense to thee? And the Dream Beaver had its ass kicked by the Affie x Dragonsblood by the by. I did mention this a bit ago, i have a new favorite now. Once dialled in yields are going to be downright RUDE. Cant wait to see what some Beaver pollen will do to these girls.



cripplecreek77 said:


> @Mad Hamish do you do outdoor or stick to indoor? From what ive gathered you're in a location with a longer season that us in the states. If i am not mistaken you have had the pleasure of Malawi and other choice landraces directly from the source. Thanks for your response and funk blessings. Also how are those affiexpipline sativas doing?


I miss outdoor big time maybe next season again if I am very lucky and play my cards right. Going from 2 to 6 pound bushes to runs measured in zips was bit if an adjustment for me.

I can highly recommend travel to Malawi. Not for the weed. Just google 'Lake Malawi' and see if you dont want to go. Dirt cheap to live there. Locals earn a dollar a week. No bullshit.

I screwed up on the first run with the Affie x Dragonsblood. Light leak, balls, beans, totally my bad and lack of vigilance. However the tops I did finish exceeded all expectations even as Bodhi gear. Raw mean power and a flavor that sticks to the nose and tongue the way tasty Hazes and Skunks do. The high is super well rounded literally hits EVERYWHERE. 

Hit flower on some clones yesterday so the next bit will tell exactly... stoked!


----------



## unwine99 (Dec 27, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> I like to use the structure and do stem/leaf rubs to get a feel for terp profile and resin production. Visible trichome production is a good indicator of potency/resin production the progeny it will produce.


Ya that's pretty well in line with what all the experienced breeders and pollen chuckers that I've been bothering for the last two weeks have been telling me. The problem is, I can be painfully indecisive when it comes to this hobby. 

The big fella in the back has the strongest smell but not the best structure. It has the same number of nodes as the other three except spaced much farther apart. I like some stretchiness to my plants but that guy is literally the stretchiness/fastest growing plant I've ever seen. 

One male is short and stocky and the other two are in the middle. I was going to toss the giant for being too stretchy but I like the smell. I was going to toss the short and stocky one because of its stature and lack of smell but then I'm thinking...what if this plant produces some kickass crosses, how do I really know? I think I'm just going to clone them all, collect some pollen from each, and give them each a designated bud site on an Ak47 plant that I've had for a decade and know very well, collect the seeds, and grow them out to see how their individual traits show through in their progeny before I start f2ing the Gojis. 

Aaaand, that's yet another reason why I should only be allowed feminized seeds. lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 27, 2015)

unwine99 said:


> Ya that's pretty well in line with what all the experienced breeders and pollen chuckers that I've been bothering for the last two weeks have been telling me. The problem is, I can be painfully indecisive when it comes to this hobby.
> 
> The big fella in the back has the strongest smell but not the best structure. It has the same number of nodes as the other three except spaced much farther apart. I like some stretchiness to my plants but that guy is literally the stretchiness/fastest growing plant I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


Your thinking seems very solid to me.


----------



## kindnug (Dec 27, 2015)

Clone only OG's grow tall, so I wouldn't hesitate to use the tall male.
If he has the strongest smells then that's another good sign.

Snow lotus phenotype's *should* be shorter + bushy structure.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 27, 2015)

Lmao @limonene thats awesome never looked at it that way.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 27, 2015)

Im with hamish i like the idea of diversity and before i finished reading was actually gonna suggest the same lol. It creates more work and time involved, but i don't mind i love digging into the genetic treasure chest actually i wish i were able to be more involved in breeding but life doesn't allow it at this point but the plant isn't going anywhere. Respect for committing yourself to this kinda undertaking i look forward to seeing what you find.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 27, 2015)

I dont know if i am gonna have two posts about this because i typed one and posted it and saw another response about clone only ogs being tall so it should be fine to use the big guy but they both seem to have disappeared but i like your approach and repsect your willingness to commit to being sure you make the right selection for what you want. If this is your first time chucking i think you will find a whole new appreciation for the plant, its exciting to see what you can create at home. Best wishes to you and i look forward to seeing what you find @unwine99 .


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 27, 2015)

Damn i knew that was going to happen i reloaded the page like 5 times trying to avoid that sorry y'all.


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 27, 2015)

unwine99 said:


> Ya that's pretty well in line with what all the experienced breeders and pollen chuckers that I've been bothering for the last two weeks have been telling me. The problem is, I can be painfully indecisive when it comes to this hobby.
> 
> The big fella in the back has the strongest smell but not the best structure. It has the same number of nodes as the other three except spaced much farther apart. I like some stretchiness to my plants but that guy is literally the stretchiness/fastest growing plant I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


Just to add to what's been said...also keep an eye on the order of which males show reproductive organs first/last, flowering time of resulting crosses are often highly influenced by Papa...so this may help w your decision depending on what is most desirable to you. Knock it out da park!


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 27, 2015)

Is anybody else having trouble with this thread not working right?


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 27, 2015)

1


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 27, 2015)

Man, this thread is ackin' fux'd up!!!! Not letting me "like" and I don't know if my earlier reply posted... I think we broke it, "is that good?!"


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 27, 2015)

Man that 88 cherries is up to $200 with 6 days left.....almost makes me wanna rethink my testers decision lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Cant be a must-have if I already have it? Makes sense to thee?


In context?


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 27, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Man that 88 cherries is up to $200 with 6 days left.....almost makes me wanna rethink my testers decision lol


Just swooped it for off James bean company for standard bodhi price while this auction was going on.... do I feel like a savvy buyer or what.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 27, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> I brought one of those to.my dad,(paper filter) and he said "if u need a filter, u cant roll" lol my cousin loves them. But all i smoke is joints, and the occasional little personal bong bowl.


LOL I was at my dad's wedding last year and went to smoke a joint w/ filter at the reception with him and his best man, I pass the j to him aND he asks me why I put my tampon in it lol. (I am a guy for the record)


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 27, 2015)

AAAAARRGH! Muhfukn, bogus azz, commie RIU axing fuxtarded! "Swearengen, Cocksucka!!!"


----------



## 420jwow (Dec 27, 2015)

where should i buy some bohdi seeds to make sure i will receive the legit strain from that breeder and not some random regular seed?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 27, 2015)

Front five are the tiger/dragon testers, just hit bloom!


----------



## limonene (Dec 27, 2015)

@limonene i just realized how big those plants are in relation to the container size are those 3 gallon? Thats impressive as hell with all that gowth from the size of the roots and still so green. Well done and thanks for sharing i hope you pull some funk friend though i doubt you will have any trouble.[/QUOTE]
i just realised my plant looks like a bodybuilder who skips leg day.


----------



## limonene (Dec 27, 2015)

this thread is all over the place! I wouldn't order bodhi beans from chanson myself. Don't want to create a drama but both my purchases from there were not great, ssdd and ancient. There was no way those were bodhis beans i bought.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 27, 2015)

limonene said:


> this thread is all over the place! I wouldn't order bodhi beans from chanson myself. Don't want to create a drama but both my purchases from there were not great, ssdd and ancient. There was no way those were bodhis beans i bought.


Chanson? Or cannazon?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 27, 2015)

Front 5 are the Tiger/Dragon testers. Just hit the bloom phase, clones tonight.


Close-ups


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 28, 2015)

unwine99 said:


> My Goji Ogs:
> View attachment 3572651
> I've whittled it down to 8, 4 males and 4 females. I wanted to keep one of the males for pollen chucking, still not sure which one yet. As you can see, the big dude in the back really wants me to choose him.


What I would do is clone each male, choose a girl and clone her, pollinate a clone each off the girl with each boy, discard daddies keeping small clones, germinate seeds and see which batch most meets my goals. Then repeat process (or run in parallel) with a different girl. I will probably diacard the least consistent daddy and go over the process again with another mummy, boiling it down to two dads at this point, then one or two mors mums and you should know if it is a good daddy to keep around and start really playing with. Went through 5 girls before deciding to keep the Beaver daddy long term. Took 2 years...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 27, 2015)

Front 5 plants are the Tiger/Dragon testers, Just hit the bloom phase, clones tonight.

Here are the close-up


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 28, 2015)

Is the forum working now? i noticed some posts are gone


----------



## Eager2Grow (Dec 28, 2015)

I got 5 Jabba's Stash on day 51 of flower. A couple should be ready by 63 days but the other three will be 70 days or more. They all smell pretty good but none of them are totally overpowering, they don't smell as much as the Kosher Kush cut I have been running.

I was pretty surprised that only two of the plants stayed quite short. Two of them are as tall as any other plant I have grown, just a word of caution for those picking up this strain thinking it will stay squat.

I popped 7 beans and got 5 females. Overall I am quite happy with them but I won't know for sure until it is all cured, weighed and sampled.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 28, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Just to add to what's been said...also keep an eye on the order of which males show reproductive organs first/last, flowering time of resulting crosses are often highly influenced by Papa...so this may help w your decision depending on what is most desirable to you. Knock it out da park!


Which is why I am scratching my head every time a breeder tells me the slow flowering males make better crosses. Not exactly a genetic marker I would relate to potency myself... i chose all my make candidates by a faster flower time.


----------



## calicat (Dec 28, 2015)

If I may add to above great suggestions prior to this post, If you have the willingness and time clone and track their rooting time, grow them out and see how the clusters of male flowers form in your specific environment, and break their backs and see what causes them to stress out. The more information you gather from a scientific approach the sounder your male selection becomes.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Dec 28, 2015)

The whole site has been glitching since yesterday I think.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 28, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Is anybody else having trouble with this thread not working right?


Not only this forum...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 28, 2015)

Hoping this post makes it... @calicat I never thought of stress testing males before...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2015)

Yup its buggered up


----------



## kgp (Dec 28, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Is anybody else having trouble with this thread not working right?


Riu is all fucked up for me. The posting dates, notifications, everything is not working correctly last couple days.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 28, 2015)

Same here. Site is/was broken.


Seems to be working properly again though, at least I can read recent comments.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 28, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Same here. Site is/was broken.
> 
> 
> Seems to be working properly again though, at least I can read recent comments.


I still can't see the new posts on the site but the app works fine... think that's the first time I ever said that lol, hate this fucking app.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 28, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Is anybody else having trouble with this thread not working right?


It won't let me post anything when I have pics uploaded as attachments.. trying to show off my testers since they just hit bloom a couple days ago..


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 28, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Is anybody else having trouble with this thread not working right?


Yes


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## apbx720 (Dec 28, 2015)

My keeper male- SSDD "James Brown", bcuz he got funk! Wreaks up my veg room w chem skunk spicy and a weird buttery smell or something hard to explain. He was chosen out of approx 30 other males which none have i had the chance to "try out" i picked him only based on size, vigor, smell, structure, and oh ya this... Idk what else to base the decision off of. This will be my first attempt to breed. What do u guys think?


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 28, 2015)

Sry bout the shitty picture lol it was taken w a cell phone held up to a 60x scope haha


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 28, 2015)

kv hf;yfk kkyqx,


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 28, 2015)

hope we finallly up


----------



## greendiamond9 (Dec 29, 2015)

420jwow said:


> where should i buy some bohdi seeds to make sure i will receive the legit strain from that breeder and not some random regular seed?


Great Lakes Genetics http://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/bodhi SVOC http://www.holisticnursery.com/in-stock.html and James Bean Co https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/breeders/shop-bodhi-seeds have the real Bodhi. I would be wary of any place offering Bodhi strains under $70


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 28, 2015)

aaaand the forum is back to being fucked.


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 28, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Is anybody else having trouble with this thread not working right?


Yep


----------



## limonene (Dec 29, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Chanson? Or cannazon?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Rollitup mobile app


cannazon


----------



## limonene (Dec 29, 2015)

Great lakes genetics are a class act, great offers and the best customer service I've encountered.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Dec 29, 2015)

limonene said:


> Great lakes genetics are a class act, great offers and the best customer service I've encountered.


GLG is awesome, good customer service, freebies and emails of restocks and specials dragboatjeffy does a damn good job of what he does man


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 29, 2015)

limonene said:


> cannazon


Well shit.... hope the older rare dankness strains I bought from them last year are legit. Something about them gave me a funny feeling, kinda the same feeling I am getting now from seeds r us....


----------



## limonene (Dec 29, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Well shit.... hope the older rare dankness strains I bought from them last year are legit. Something about them gave me a funny feeling, kinda the same feeling I am getting now from seeds r us....


yeah i ordered a pack of AOG and ssdd about a year ago when nowhere else had them in stock. Suddenly cannazon had about 50 packs of each so i ordered them. the AOG had the worst f/m ratio I've ever had and the female that i got yielded about 7 grams, the mountain temples i did in the same grow yielded 6 ounces each so we can rule out grower error I'm my opinion. The ssdd from cannazon were NOTHING like the ssdd i ran before. They weren't too bad quality wise but not what i was after. All the bodhi strains i have grown other than the strains i got from Cannazon have been great.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey I know this is probably old news by now but jamesbeanco has bogo bodhi going on right now. I need another pack of beans like I need another hole in my head but bodhi bogo shipping from the US and I don't have to send any bread in the mail??? How could I say no to that??

And he had jabbas stash.. I been needing some good indica in ma life.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2015)

limonene said:


> the AOG had the worst f/m ratio I've ever had and the female that i got yielded about 7 grams,


Could be wrong, but I think a former poster here [ TY ] reported on all males from his Ancient OG attempt. Can't recall how many he popped, but enough that he thought the all boys were noteworthy, FWIW.


----------



## ShyGuru (Dec 29, 2015)

[QU"natro.hydro, post: 12184237, member: 234303"]Just swooped it for off James bean company for standard bodhi price while this auction was going on.... do I feel like a savvy buyer or what.[/QUOTE]

I dont see the 88 cherries as even being listed on the James bean site, are you sure you didnt get cherry hashplant? Tho i didnt see cherry hashplant listed on their site either...


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 29, 2015)

ShyGuru said:


> I dont see the 88 cherries as even being listed on the James bean site, are you sure you didnt get cherry hashplant? Tho i didnt see cherry hashplant listed on their site either...


I got the hookup lol, dude hadn't even posted them when I emailed him. Doesn't sound like he will even post the other one because abother member snagged it... or so I am told, could always email him to see if any are left


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 29, 2015)

They're taking off now! Sex should show any day..

#6 is showing male, only one so far!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 29, 2015)

Site back to normal for anyone else? I pray it's not temporary like last time


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 29, 2015)

Anyone make lacto B serum before?

Pardon my German, buuut.

This stuff smells like I've consumed nothing but vinegar for a fort night and then just shit in this jar...

I can't see mixing this stuff with water and using it as a carpet deodorizer, let alone spraying it on my plants and in the soil..

I just did it anyways but can anyone tell me if it would smell terrible if I did it wrong??


ETA: OK, after I sprayed the plants and gave them a soil drench they reeked of vinegar asshole for less than six hours. This stuff of crazy.


----------



## kingpyro (Dec 29, 2015)

@Mad Hamish, that LA affie x dragons blood a tester?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 29, 2015)

kingpyro said:


> @Mad Hamish, that LA affie x dragons blood a tester?


Yes it is.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 29, 2015)

I think they liked it!


----------



## Joedank (Dec 29, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Could be wrong, but I think a former poster here [ TY ] reported on all males from his Ancient OG attempt. Can't recall how many he popped, but enough that he thought the all boys were noteworthy, FWIW.


edited for accuracy
a guy on HC farmer reported his ancient og coming in at 23% THC ... WOW ...


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 29, 2015)

dream lotus


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 29, 2015)

wish mountain , superb find , superb plant , superb nugz


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 30, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody got some infor on Bodhis Cobra Lips (chem 3 x Appalachia) or the Appalachian Super Skunk? Cant find shit really. I thought the Appy xMSS was a better male choice than the SL



Gots em


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 30, 2015)

kingpyro said:


> @Mad Hamish, that LA affie x dragons blood a tester?


Yup getting the full stress treatment along with OMG x GHASH... B knows I run a tough show over summer... girls will be taken to their absolute limits... thats how I know he has high hopes for these crosses. If they can handle my rig over summer they can handle anything. Their night time temps today will hit about 100 with lights on being about the same.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 30, 2015)

mucha_mota said:


> wish mountain , superb find , superb plant , superb nugz
> 
> View attachment 3574587
> View attachment 3574588


I have incredibly high expectations of her outdoors. And indoors. Do you have a thread for this run? I will love to follow it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 30, 2015)

Joedank said:


> a guy on HC farmer reported his ancient og coming in at 27% THC ... WOW ...


I once caught a fish THIS BIG... if it is true that is bloody impressive.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 30, 2015)

Im not familiar with lacto serum b but i know vinegar ass. Sorry but i lol'd ar that.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 30, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I once caught a fish THIS BIG... if it is true that is bloody impressive.


guess i switched the end numbers 23.7 NOT 27.3 ] .still impressive.. 
*Ancient OG Back Right*

Sample ID:

Total Sample Wt:
1 Gram
Sample Type:
Flower
Date Tested:
11/16/2015


0 0 

*Potency Test*
Full spectrum cannabinoid profiling and analysis utilizing High Performance Liquid Chromatography (HPLC/UV)

Cannabinoid Summary




Total THC
Δ9THC+THCa
23.7 %
Total Potential Δ9THC
208.6 mg/g
20.86 %




Total CBD
CBD+CBDa
0.04 %
Total Potential CBD
0.3 mg/g
0.03 %




Total CBN
Total CBN
0 %
Full Cannabinoid Profile
Tetrahydrocannabinol
Δ9THC
0.56 %
Total Potential
5.6 mg/g

Tetrahydrocannabinolic Acid
THCa
23.14 %
Total Potential
231.4 mg/g

Cannabidiol
CBD
0 %
Cannabidiolic Acid
CBDa
0.04 %
Total Potential
0.4 mg/g

Cannabinol
CBN
0 %
Total Potential
0 mg/g

Total Active Cannabinoids:
23.74 %

- See more at: http://sclabs.com/sample-detail.html?id=140491#sthash.OMM2pTuF.dpuf


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 30, 2015)

wish mountain , keeper

cant tell you how much i love this b-man production!
only draw-back is she's a little slow on the clone.

doesnt matter if you damp off 8 of 11. & get one male. 
if your luck is good  your luck is ~gud.

working a true beast in a 5 gal home store bucket.

like usual i grow any plant several ways. wish mountain is not for the SOG minded.

its for the bush man & jungle girl in you. bigger root ball = better. colas dont flow on my pheno as much as there are nuggets everywhere. no larf. no wasted space. rock hard flowers. smell is divine & i mean d-i-v-i-n-e.

potency & resin quality/quantity ....above average.

pheno #2 wasnt nearly as good. but i can show some nuggets of her later. she's like the ugly sister nobody cares about. one & done.

puff puff pass...


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 30, 2015)

SSDD

got the last beastly babe going now.
& smoking some... right now.

dear dirty mitten,
i love her , made nasty garden sex to her , but tossed her like a used hooker in the night.

not nearly as amazing as wish mountain in thigh highs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2015)

Joedank said:


> edited for accuracy
> a guy on HC farmer reported his ancient og coming in at 23% THC ... WOW ...


Cool - got a handful of these scheduled for a spring popping festival.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Dec 30, 2015)

Here are my bodhi testers sour butterscotch x g13/hp88 about to transfer them 3 gallon pots.  first two rows


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 30, 2015)

wish mountain #1

just hit everything with an 3% chelated iron/micro nute foliar.
fertilome product i always use to help keep things green.

http://www.fertilome.com/ProductFiles/Chelated Liquid Iron 10625 30 35 MD.pdf

in an effort to cut back on my nutes, be moving toward amending my coco with alfalfa meal, crab meal, and castings very soon. 

feed with liquid seaweed & cal-mag as a primary. & use nutes as a secondary. 

my cut buddy is right. vermiculture. is. cool.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 30, 2015)

Joedank said:


> guess i switched the end numbers 23.7 NOT 27.3 ] .still impressive..
> *Ancient OG Back Right*
> 
> Sample ID:
> ...


Still an ass kicker of note.


----------



## luv2grow (Dec 30, 2015)

im running a screen of silver lotus about 8 weeks into flower. sorry no camera. bomb strain though. Thanks Bodhi!


----------



## joeypotseed (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey Hey RIU'ers, It's been awhile due to me losing my camera's SD card. I ended up finding it the other day in some pants that made it through the wash and then being in a dryer and it still works!!!! I have to share with you ladies and gents a Lemon Thai x Dragonsblood lady. She ended up being the winner of the bunch, but just by a tad bit. All of the ladies were amazing. One pheno was huge tall wide and a big yielder plus it smells and taste more like grapefruits than any weed that I've come across. Spectacular. No herms on any even though I left the tent door open a few times with a light on in the background. 

This Pheno however had more frost flowered the longest by a full extra week, Tasted and smelled of lemon citrus pineapples, frostier than the rest and more sativa in nature than the rest, however she wasn't the tallest or most vigorous in the growth department. Her high is the most enjoyable. No paranoia, everything feels very easy going. Kinda makes you feel like you are in the most enjoyable place on earth. Something like what Hawaii would feel like lol Buds were about a 5/10 for density Aroma is around 7/10 in how loud it is. Taste jsut like it smells in terms of how enjoyable the taste is I would say 9/10... I just wish I would have cloned her. he would be an instant Legend. Thanks for the oppurtunity to run these Bodhi!! Everybody pick em up as soon as you can


----------



## joeypotseed (Dec 30, 2015)

This is my other tester Bubba x Pipeline Hashplant

This is the     only bean that I was able to get to pop out of the Bubba x Pipeline HP, luckily she was a female! This is a very unique strain. It has big huge leaves like some bubba crosses that I've grown, however she was mostly Sativa in nature. I think she was a 9 1/2 weeker. Aroma wasn't too powerful or loud. She never had any bananas out or anything so thats a plus. I was hoping for more yield buds were small and she had lots of bud sites at least, but I am expecting a nice pleasant sativa buzz with a little relaxing bubba mixed in.I don't think bubbas are known for their yields anyways, but the plant is pretty frosty I'll give her that, It is a Bodhi plant so I guess its standard to be a crystally beast. My only wish is that I had other females to run from this line. Thank you for this Bodhi! She reminds me of the tropics from her smell and sativa nature, I would call a her a " Tropical Treasure"

On a last note the buds look to have some weird bud structure. Perhaps they have some landrace genetics??? Not sure of the Pipeline Hashplant genetics...

And did I say Thanks Bodhi!?!?


----------



## luv2grow (Dec 30, 2015)

the best part about having one!, the next go around will be much more dialed  Beautiful plant


----------



## unwine99 (Dec 30, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> This is my other tester Bubba x Pipeline Hashplant
> 
> This is theView attachment 3575186 View attachment 3575191 View attachment 3575192 View attachment 3575193 View attachment 3575194 only bean that I was able to get to pop out of the Bubba x Pipeline HP, luckily she was a female! This is a very unique strain. It has big huge leaves like some bubba crosses that I've grown, however she was mostly Sativa in nature. I think she was a 9 1/2 weeker. Aroma wasn't too powerful or loud. She never had any bananas out or anything so thats a plus. I was hoping for more yield buds were small and she had lots of bud sites at least, but I am expecting a nice pleasant sativa buzz with a little relaxing bubba mixed in.I don't think bubbas are known for their yields anyways, but the plant is pretty frosty I'll give her that, It is a Bodhi plant so I guess its standard to be a crystally beast. My only wish is that I had other females to run from this line. Thank you for this Bodhi! She reminds me of the tropics from her smell and sativa nature, I would call a her a " Tropical Treasure"
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a striking bud structure for sure but in an alluring and exotic kind of way. I look forward to the smoke report; if it smokes anything like it looks you're in for a real treat.


----------



## luv2grow (Dec 31, 2015)

Anyone have a round about flower time for the silver lotus? I'm guessing around 10-11 weeks from the looks of my current run. Can't find info on it anywhere, I feel like Indiana Grow Jones this round thanks RIU'ers!


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 31, 2015)

Has anyone run the Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow Lotus)? Pics? Info?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 31, 2015)

Pictures not working for me.... anyone else?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Dec 31, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Pictures not working for me.... anyone else?


I can't get any to upload either


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 31, 2015)

Yeah I can't view or upload any. 

RIU is straight up broken as of late.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 31, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Pictures not working for me.... anyone else?


Same here. Tried to upload a pic of my 88 cherries and love triangle freebie from James bean company.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 31, 2015)

@bigworm6969 , you get tall and short phenos of the 97 blue moonshine X purple sativa nl#5 ?? Just looked in on the two I have running and they're both female!

They both have really sturdy branching that point almost straight up, super huge fans, one is really tall compared to everything else and she's really got me intrigued...

Thanks brotha, hope you're well. 

Eta: as mentioned above pics not working or else this post would contain one or two..


----------



## joeypotseed (Dec 31, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> @bigworm6969 , you get tall and short phenos of the 97 blue moonshine X purple sativa nl#5 ?? Just looked in on the two I have running and they're both female!
> 
> They both have really sturdy branching that point almost straight up, super huge fans, one is really tall compared to everything else and she's really got me intrigued...
> 
> ...


I've always wanted some of that 97 blue moonshine x nl#5, but I haven't been able to find it....


The pics showed up when I visited, but as soon as I logged in I could't view them anymore....


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 31, 2015)

joeypotseed said:


> I've always wanted some of that 97 blue moonshine x nl#5, but I haven't been able to find it....
> 
> 
> The pics showed up when I visited, but as soon as I logged in I could't view them anymore....


I second wanting to try the blue moonshine x nl5 ps sounds like some awesome smoke and I've wanted to try blue ms since i saw it in the big book of buds the nl5ps and bodhis selection could only enhance it. Has anybody tried the original before dj lost the parent and the mosca otm release both and how close is the mosca? Sorry this in bs thread but its somewhat relevant. Thanks and happy new years everybody, be safe.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 1, 2016)

Added to the Bodhi collection.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 1, 2016)

@greendiamond9 nice pickup, whole lotta potential in them beans. Best wishes and funk blessings for the new year.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 1, 2016)

Bodhi Seed Packers can't seem to count to 11. 

Edit. They're stuck on 14 I think.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 1, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> @greendiamond9 nice pickup, whole lotta potential in them beans. Best wishes and funk blessings for the new year.


Thank you Best wishes to you too


----------



## calicat (Jan 1, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Bodhi Seed Packers can't seem to count to 11.


Ur silly. B mentioned it in the past that his wife sometimes adds more no rhyme or reason.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 1, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> I second wanting to try the blue moonshine x nl5 ps sounds like some awesome smoke and I've wanted to try blue ms since i saw it in the big book of buds the nl5ps and bodhis selection could only enhance it. Has anybody tried the original before dj lost the parent and the mosca otm release both and how close is the mosca? Sorry this in bs thread but its somewhat relevant. Thanks and happy new years everybody, be safe.


I haven't tried either but I do have a pack of old time bubble gum from mosca.. I have been _wanting _to pop them since I grabbed em. Heh

Here are the two females I was asking about previously..


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 1, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Bodhi Seed Packers can't seem to count to 11.
> 
> Edit. They're stuck on 14 I think.


My White Lotus has 16


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 1, 2016)

Damn man you cant beat 3-5 extra seeds. I hope my black triangle and love triangle get hooked up like that. Either way 11 is still awesome.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 1, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I haven't tried either but I do have a pack of old time bubble gum from mosca.. I have been _wanting _to pop them since I grabbed em. Heh
> 
> Here are the two females I was asking about previously..View attachment 3575638 View attachment 3575639


Like the leaves shaped kinda like ortega has cool double serrations. I have seeds of smokey mountain magic(raspberry mikado pheno) x cougar piss that have had double serrated leaves on all the plants. Did they have any mutations from the moonshine that you noticed? Supposed to be common to the line.


----------



## kingpyro (Jan 1, 2016)

Sounds like the dragons blood in this round of testers is straight fire. Gotta keep my eyes out for release to give these some space


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 1, 2016)

Strange buds coming from pre flower locations where branches meet the main stem. Jabba stash 2 weeks into flower. Anyone know what this is? Herm?this plant showed fem preflowers up until now. I dnt see any definite nanners but this is scaring me cuz the plant is in w all my flowering females


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks kind of like male preflowers starting to form but also looks like little mutant budsites which I have seen grow from preflower areas.

It should become more clear in a few days


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 1, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Looks kind of like male preflowers starting to form but also looks like little mutant budsites which I have seen grow from preflower areas.
> 
> It should become more clear in a few days


that was the exact answer i was hoping to see lol my thots exactly. Im watching her real close


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 1, 2016)

Pure Kush Suge x 88 g13/hp. I'm real curious what he's going to call this one.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 1, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Like the leaves shaped kinda like ortega has cool double serrations. I have seeds of smokey mountain magic(raspberry mikado pheno) x cougar piss that have had double serrated leaves on all the plants. Did they have any mutations from the moonshine that you noticed? Supposed to be common to the line.


The tall one has leaves that are bending in a sort of spiral and some scarring on the some of the bigger fans that can't be from bugs cause there aren't any right now, been happening to only that one for a couple weeks now.


----------



## mucha_mota (Jan 1, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Pure Kush Suge x 88 g13/hp. I'm real curious what he's going to call this one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3575893
> ...


beautiful...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 1, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Strange buds coming from pre flower locations where branches meet the main stem. Jabba stash 2 weeks into flower. Anyone know what this is? Herm?View attachment 3575888this plant showed fem preflowers up until now. I dnt see any definite nanners but this is scaring me cuz the plant is in w all my flowering females


They kinda look like little 'hops' blossoms, that is trippy


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 2, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Strange buds coming from pre flower locations where branches meet the main stem. Jabba stash 2 weeks into flower. Anyone know what this is? Herm?View attachment 3575888this plant showed fem preflowers up until now. I dnt see any definite nanners but this is scaring me cuz the plant is in w all my flowering females


I have seen pre flowers turn into leaves quite a few times now. Terrible little sucker nodes that wreck the energy for a whole branch. If it isnt male flowers (wait a few and make certain but it looks like sucker nodes to me) you are going to want to remove them. If they come back you will need to remove them again. Removing the fan leaf attached to the node usually stops them from coming back.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 2, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> They kinda look like little 'hops' blossoms, that is trippy


You know the smell of hops flowers? Myrcene, my favorite terpene to find in herb. My Dank Sinatra is loaded with it big time early flower she smells exactly like hops. Very nice.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 2, 2016)

@Al Yamoni thats what i figured saw a little something didn't look like deficiency or pests. Look forward to seeing what you do with them.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 2, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> You know the smell of hops flowers? Myrcene, my favorite terpene to find in herb. My Dank Sinatra is loaded with it big time early flower she smells exactly like hops. Very nice.


Mmmmmm... Sounds like I need to hit the brew shop and get a recipe together... Need more beer!


----------



## guyana (Jan 2, 2016)

Bullethighway said:


> Anybody know of a dread bread grow anywhere
> I can't find nothing on it
> Got me a pack for 2016 outdoor
> How y'all think they'll do outdoor


Have 2 females at 4 weeks bloom.
Very thick stems and branches. Quick , vigorous in veg.
One is very indica in flower and very far along for 4 weeks.
The second pheno is sativa leaning
And hybrid like.
They are both quick in bloom.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 2, 2016)

My first grow, Sunshine Daydream at about 22 days into flower. Couldn't have made it this far with out my RIU big brothers.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 3, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have seen pre flowers turn into leaves quite a few times now. Terrible little sucker nodes that wreck the energy for a whole branch. If it isnt male flowers (wait a few and make certain but it looks like sucker nodes to me) you are going to want to remove them. If they come back you will need to remove them again. Removing the fan leaf attached to the node usually stops them from coming back.


I noticed that on an ssdd and a cheese freebie during veg. Both occured on the first nodes after topping. Lil suckers made me think the plants were male because there were no other preflowers at the time. When fem pre's came out i didnt know what to think until a few weeks later when it turned to a branch. N i was like whaaaaaa!?!? 

This plant however never showed this phenomenon in veg. Only 2 weeks into flower it showed up. Its does have definite fem preflowers tho


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I noticed that on an ssdd and a cheese freebie during veg. Both occured on the first nodes after topping. Lil suckers made me think the plants were male because there were no other preflowers at the time. When fem pre's came out i didnt know what to think until a few weeks later when it turned to a branch. N i was like whaaaaaa!?!?
> 
> This plant however never showed this phenomenon in veg. Only 2 weeks into flower it showed up. Its does have definite fem preflowers tho


Yup they are becoming more common for some strange reason. I find it pretty common with both Bodhi and Gage since last years tests. I must say yours are a unique looking bunch. Maybe @Flaming Pie still has some pics of her experience with these weird primordial flowers i dont ever stop to photograph them these days any more I just pick them right off.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 3, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yup they are becoming more common for some strange reason. I find it pretty common with both Bodhi and Gage since last years tests. I must say yours are a unique looking bunch. Maybe @Flaming Pie still has some pics of her experience with these weird primordial flowers i dont ever stop to photograph them these days any more I just pick them right off.


Same. Ive seen a few. Ive picked them off and the plants have done great. Although all of the ones i picked primordial flower from. Jad a tendency to seed if pushed too late into flower.


----------



## COGrown (Jan 3, 2016)

I've been crazy busy lately, but I'd still like to post this up in here. There's some bodhi in here, a jabbas stash and pura vida middle left and front right. All ROLS.


----------



## genuity (Jan 3, 2016)

COGrown said:


> I've been crazy busy lately, but I'd still like to post this up in here. There's some bodhi in here, a jabbas stash and pura vida middle left and front right. All ROLS.View attachment 3577228


Looking very happy..


----------



## COGrown (Jan 3, 2016)

genuity said:


> Looking very happy..


I basically have you to thank for that, since I think you turned me on to buildasoil, and now I just basically make my own version of their reamendment kit with alfalfa, kelp, neem, and Kerala meals, crustacean meal, various composts, rock dust, and grokashi. In veg I top dress (a total of twice for these girls so far) with a mixture of alfalfa and compost, I think this week I will top dress with fish bone meal in place of alfalfa. AACTs and SSTs, But neither more than once every two weeks. Otherwise it's all water with a little coconut water here and there.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 3, 2016)

COGrown said:


> I basically have you to thank for that, since I think you turned me on to buildasoil, and now I just basically make my own version of their reamendment kit with alfalfa, kelp, neem, and Kerala meals, crustacean meal, various composts, rock dust, and grokashi. In veg I top dress (a total of twice for these girls so far) with a mixture of alfalfa and compost, I think this week I will top dress with fish bone meal in place of alfalfa. AACTs and SSTs, But neither more than once every two weeks. Otherwise it's all water with a little coconut water here and there.


Build a soil carries great products. One stop shop.

I used to use SST's, coconut water, compost teas, etc. now it's just plain water start to finish with an EWC top dress in early flower. I followed coots advice of feeding my worms all of the amendments that I use in my soil, and that seems to do the trick. Super charged worm poo.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 3, 2016)

COGrown said:


> I basically have you to thank for that, since I think you turned me on to buildasoil, and now I just basically make my own version of their reamendment kit with alfalfa, kelp, neem, and Kerala meals, crustacean meal, various composts, rock dust, and grokashi. In veg I top dress (a total of twice for these girls so far) with a mixture of alfalfa and compost, I think this week I will top dress with fish bone meal in place of alfalfa. AACTs and SSTs, But neither more than once every two weeks. Otherwise it's all water with a little coconut water here and there.


This is how we ROLS loool. All I do these days is amend my compost a little and top dress then add live worms usually a hand full or what. Pretty soon I wont even need to do that just add compost every now and then all my soil heaps are pretty wormy by this time lol. Water the rest of the way. Getting great results too best health I have ever had mid summer and not one little sign if heat stress even though they have experienced 110 with lights OFF. Worms. Fuck yeah.


----------



## genuity (Jan 3, 2016)

COGrown said:


> I basically have you to thank for that, since I think you turned me on to buildasoil, and now I just basically make my own version of their reamendment kit with alfalfa, kelp, neem, and Kerala meals, crustacean meal, various composts, rock dust, and grokashi. In veg I top dress (a total of twice for these girls so far) with a mixture of alfalfa and compost, I think this week I will top dress with fish bone meal in place of alfalfa. AACTs and SSTs, But neither more than once every two weeks. Otherwise it's all water with a little coconut water here and there.


Nice,I have been testing the pinto bean compost they have....few more runs with it,befor I make a big order...but so far,it's been good to the plants.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 3, 2016)

genuity said:


> Nice,I have been testing the pinto bean compost they have....few more runs with it,befor I make a big order...but so far,it's been good to the plants.


jer hooked up a bag of that and the alpaca gold w/ 25% castings , also the bioag silacate / humic ... all three are pretty good ammendments but not really liking the neem in the alpaca ... the citrus trees love that pinto bean compost


----------



## COGrown (Jan 3, 2016)

genuity said:


> Nice,I have been testing the pinto bean compost they have....few more runs with it,befor I make a big order...but so far,it's been good to the plants.


Yeah, I used the pinto for these in the reamendment stage. They liked it a lot. Normally when I get plants as lush and green I get a little leaf tip curl here and there; but this cycle every plant seems to be getting what they want. The combination of worm castings and alfalfa seems to keep plants incredibly happy in veg, though.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 3, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Yeah, I used the pinto for these in the reamendment stage. They liked it a lot. Normally when I get plants as lush and green I get a little leaf tip curl here and there; but this cycle every plant seems to be getting what they want. The combination of worm castings and alfalfa seems to keep plants incredibly happy in veg, though.


U ran that jabbas stash before? I've got a pack the post office holding hostage and I haven't heard much bad.. Probably why he's kept it around for awhile.. Gardens looking real nice player.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 3, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I haven't tried either but I do have a pack of old time bubble gum from mosca.. I have been _wanting _to pop them since I grabbed em. Heh
> 
> Here are the two females I was asking about previously..View attachment 3575638 View attachment 3575639


hers my two females of 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 one of my all time favorites


----------



## JayY2015 (Jan 3, 2016)

I can only order 1 pack what is one of the best strains bodhi has to offer ?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 3, 2016)

JayY2015 said:


> I can only order 1 pack what is one of the best strains bodhi has to offer ?


Sunshine Daydream seems to be a favorite among many. Although I've never tried it myself I'd say it's a safe bet.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 3, 2016)

JayY2015 said:


> I can only order 1 pack what is one of the best strains bodhi has to offer ?


There's a guy on Instagram doing a buy one get one for Bodhi gear right now. "Headie seeds" or something like that. I agree with D_urb about the ssdd. Either that or Gogi OG. Never see any complaints on either one of those


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 3, 2016)

JayY2015 said:


> I can only order 1 pack what is one of the best strains bodhi has to offer ?


Goji 
Dream beaver
Blue tara
Tranquil elephantizer
Cougars milk


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 3, 2016)

Jamesbeanco is still doing buyone get one.. You can use your cc and u'll have your order in 3 or 4 days


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 3, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> There's a guy on Instagram doing a buy one get one for Bodhi gear right now. "Headie seeds" or something like that. I agree with D_urb about the ssdd. Either that or Gogi OG. Never see any complaints on either one of those


My man Big Shoe @headiegardens on IG. That is where I got my BOGO


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 3, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Man that 88 cherries is up to $200 with 6 days left.....almost makes me wanna rethink my testers decision lol





natro.hydro said:


> Just swooped it for off James bean company for standard bodhi price while this auction was going on.... do I feel like a savvy buyer or what.


Looks like it finished @ $275 ... Good lookin' out w JB tip @natro.hydro


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey guys, need a lil advice. I know this prob aint the best thread for this but yall seem very knowledgable and are quick to answer so...

I got a lil bit of yellowing goin on on some of my strains that seem to like more nutes. Although it may just be a lil light bleach, they still seem a lil hungry. Day 15 of FLOWER. I got a two day old alfalfa meal/chia sprout/flaxseed sprout tea brewing. Its 1/4 cup alfalfa meal in 1/2 gal of water. Id like to spray it on my hungry plants but im having trouble digging up the foliar dilution ratio. Can anyone recommend a foliar dilution ratio for what i got?


----------



## JayY2015 (Jan 3, 2016)

Never heard of james bean co alot of you guys use them ?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 3, 2016)

JayY2015 said:


> Never heard of james bean co alot of you guys use them ?


There was a little thread up last week.. I ordered last Tues morning and it was sent out -not just label printed but actually in the mail system- 4 hours later and in the box on the Thursday before Christmas..

I'm not the only one getting them quick.. It seems like 3 or 4 days was about the norm.

It was my first order thru them but I get a pack of bodhi at least once or twice a month and if he keeps a nice bodhi deal I'll keep an update on how things are going.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 3, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Looks like it finished @ $275 ... Good lookin' out w JB tip @natro.hydro


I tried to see what it was at for the end, I just emailed every distributor of bodhi seeds I could think of, shoe was out already and SVOC had given theirs away. Not sure if the over seas banks are getting any or not but was only 25 packs.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 3, 2016)

JayY2015 said:


> Never heard of james bean co alot of you guys use them ?


James Bean Co. is the $HIT, quite frankly, as he came through again...and still threw in a Bodhi BOGO: Jungle Spice! And in case you're counting, yes, there are Lucky 13 beans! I am grateful to All who have helped make this possible


----------



## calicat (Jan 3, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yup they are becoming more common for some strange reason. I find it pretty common with both Bodhi and Gage since last years tests. I must say yours are a unique looking bunch. Maybe @Flaming Pie still has some pics of her experience with these weird primordial flowers i dont ever stop to photograph them these days any more I just pick them right off.


Not so strange if you really think about it. Once you move away from genetic stock that is pure in nature into the realm of polyhybrids then your so called primordial flower phenomenon exponentially increases.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 3, 2016)

calicat said:


> Once you move away from genetic stock that is pure in nature into the realm of polyhybrids then your so called primordial flower phenomenon exponentially increases.


Mind explaining why that would be?


----------



## calicat (Jan 3, 2016)

The more diverse the parentage becomes there appears to be an identity crisis that looms once an expression tries to fully manifest. The identity crisis' physical manifestation are primordial flowers. Its just an observation and could not tell you ime if it comes from the mother side or father side or combinations of both.


----------



## COGrown (Jan 3, 2016)

Joedank said:


> jer hooked up a bag of that and the alpaca gold w/ 25% castings , also the bioag silacate / humic ... all three are pretty good ammendments but not really liking the neem in the alpaca ... the citrus trees love that pinto bean compost


. Is it the nitrogen in the neem that's bugging you? I'm a huge neem advocate, so I'm curious what you don't like about it. 


blowincherrypie said:


> U ran that jabbas stash before? I've got a pack the post office holding hostage and I haven't heard much bad.. Probably why he's kept it around for awhile.. Gardens looking real nice player.


This girl is incredibly earthy/musky myrcene beatdown. Almost no stretch at all, but more of a Christmas tree structure than your pure bubbas. Still has enough snow lotus in this pheno to have uplifting effects.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 3, 2016)

COGrown said:


> . Is it the nitrogen in the neem that's bugging you? I'm a huge neem advocate, so I'm curious what you don't like about it.
> 
> This girl is incredibly earthy/musky myrcene beatdown. Almost no stretch at all, but more of a Christmas tree structure than your pure bubbas. Still has enough snow lotus in this pheno to have uplifting effects.


i use neem meal as well but in the alpaca mix i got it was 25% neem meal addaed (i wrote EWC for some reason but ment neem )so the additional NSM with small plants was a litlle wasteful IMO...


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 3, 2016)

COGrown said:


> . Is it the nitrogen in the neem that's bugging you? I'm a huge neem advocate, so I'm curious what you don't like about it.
> 
> This girl is incredibly earthy/musky myrcene beatdown. Almost no stretch at all, but more of a Christmas tree structure than your pure bubbas. Still has enough snow lotus in this pheno to have uplifting effects.


I got me a really squat bubba dom, jabbas and it smells jut like the description, earthy coffee berries. The other has some snow lotus traits and ive been really liking the bubba dom more.
Almost no stretch, dark fat leaves, with some pretty thick stem.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 3, 2016)

Some of my bodhi's SSDD, JS, TE. Wish i woulda went w the Goji OG instead of the JS. Not impressed w her so far (early flower) but still gonna give her a chance to prove me wrong in late flower!


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 4, 2016)

Tranquil Elephantizer day 15


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 4, 2016)

SSDD day 15


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 4, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> SSDD day 15View attachment 3577883


Trust me this is just the start... you have been taking good care of her I can tell, she just might take her sweet time about it but I am certain she will take equal care of you. Great health there mate absolutely bursting with life.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 4, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> There's a guy on Instagram doing a buy one get one for Bodhi gear right now. "Headie seeds" or something like that. I agree with D_urb about the ssdd. Either that or Gogi OG. Never see any complaints on either one of those


That would be SHOE... cant go for a better guy.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 4, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3577813 Some of my bodhi's SSDD, JS, TE. Wish i woulda went w the Goji OG instead of the JS. Not impressed w her so far (early flower) but still gonna give her a chance to prove me wrong in late flower!


Sitting next to my ssdd and regular batman og, the jabbas wasnt keeping up.

But lately id say week 4ish. She started pushing out some nice coffee smells and heavy frost. I really disliked the ones with snow lotus traits. Just not really compatable hybrid structure. And i prefer bubba though. One of my top favorite smokes. Only got this one for one that was really bubba dom and i think i got it. 

Quick jabbas pic


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 4, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Trust me this is just the start... you have been taking good care of her I can tell, she just might take her sweet time about it but I am certain she will take equal care of you. Great health there mate absolutely bursting with life.


Mine definitely taking her time. But seriously packing on the frost. And has a orange smells to it. Its not really something i expected. Expected berry smells. But this smells more like orange cotton candy


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Mine definitely taking her time. But seriously packing on the frost. And has a orange smells to it. Its not really something i expected. Expected berry smells. But this smells more like orange cotton candy


looks great to me bro!
I have goji and love triangle waiting to be popped


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 4, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> looks great to me bro!
> I have goji and love triangle waiting to be popped


Maybe some others can weigh in, but shes pretty finicky and took some time dialing in. And she didnt clone all that well. I got all four to root but it too 12-17 days. Mayb that was me but my others have done fine. 

So the ssdd, for me, wasnt nearly as easy to grow as the mt. Temple, And especially these sunshine x wookie. True beginner strain there.
Be careful if u haven't grown ssdd. She really seems like some great sweet smoke, but she fought me at every turn up to flower.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 4, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> hers my two females of 97bluemoonshine x purple northern lights #5 one of my all time favoritesView attachment 3577520


Thanks for sparking my memory brotha! Those are beautiful!!


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 4, 2016)

Cheech Wizard start of week 3. Tried to filter out the yellow HPS.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 4, 2016)

Prayer Tower


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 4, 2016)

Silver MNT


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Trust me this is just the start... you have been taking good care of her I can tell, she just might take her sweet time about it but I am certain she will take equal care of you. Great health there mate absolutely bursting with life.


thank you good sir! This is my first run in soil, fully organic. Recently switched from dwc. Im loving this shit!! Its actually changing my life making me eat better organic foods just so i can compost the scraps lol!! Ill steal a swig or two of coco water and aloe juice from my plants here n there too haha. Ive def been pampering these ladies, im full-time bro. Shit, full-times an under statement lol! Putting in mad hrs. Cant wait til spring to start a huge organic garden to feed myself and my neighbors!! I got a couple cuts following these ladies in dwc just to compare qual and yield. Im willing to sacrifice a lil bit of yeild for quality but if its alot then i may split my garden half organic soil half dwc. Lets hope for organic to be the winner! So far its an amazing journey. Great learning experience as well as deeper sense of fulfillment making my own soil, not to mention and maybe the most important- EARTH FRIENDLY AND SUSTAINABLE!!


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Sitting next to my ssdd and regular batman og, the jabbas wasnt keeping up.
> 
> But lately id say week 4ish. She started pushing out some nice coffee smells and heavy frost. I really disliked the ones with snow lotus traits. Just not really compatable hybrid structure. And i prefer bubba though. One of my top favorite smokes. Only got this one for one that was really bubba dom and i think i got it.
> 
> Quick jabbas picView attachment 3578030


All my js are super short stalky indicas. They prefer much less nutes than all my other strains. Got a lil claw going on but not burnt yet lol. They dnt really fit into my regiment. If she performs well ill keep the best 1 but as of now looks like i may have to pop some 50 1st OG in her place. I got a lot of strains so its really competitive for these girls on my farm lol! This is my first bodhi run tho. Still getting familiar w all the dif strain lineages. What are the snow lotus traits exactly??


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Mine definitely taking her time. But seriously packing on the frost. And has a orange smells to it. Its not really something i expected. Expected berry smells. But this smells more like orange cotton candy


Ooooooooweeeeeee!! Nice n frosty! How far along is she?? Definitely looks to me like shes got a while to go yet


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 4, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ooooooooweeeeeee!! Nice n frosty! How far along is she?? Definitely looks to me like shes got a while to go yet


Shes at about 3.5 weeks. I think 25 days?... shes definitely one of the lower yielders. But shes impressed me alot. She smells amazingly sweet.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Maybe some others can weigh in, but shes pretty finicky and took some time dialing in. And she didnt clone all that well. I got all four to root but it too 12-17 days. Mayb that was me but my others have done fine.
> 
> So the ssdd, for me, wasnt nearly as easy to grow as the mt. Temple, And especially these sunshine x wookie. True beginner strain there.
> Be careful if u haven't grown ssdd. She really seems like some great sweet smoke, but she fought me at every turn up to flower.


Yep sound the same as my experience w ssdd. Harder to clone, but doable. Loves the nutes, eats like a hefer, uses Mg like crack, cries like a diva lol! I noticed a slight dif in leaf perk w a 10% dif in rh. Ill be able to dial in strain nute preferences next run. Her and tangie prefer similar nute concentration, but i dnt really speak of tangie on this thread, being that shes not bodhi. Great strain tho both of em.

Edit: id like to keep a ssdd mom for sure. Got a few to chose from. One is a lil more stacked and less finicky. Been eyeballing this one as my keeper as long as yield and quality are there w the others


----------



## futant (Jan 4, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> My man Big Shoe @headiegardens on IG. That is where I got my BOGO


Super legit!


----------



## joeypotseed (Jan 5, 2016)

Blood Orange my friends!! Done around 70 days. The female had serrated leaves, which is a sign of being Cali O dominate. At one point during flower she had the orange peel smell then it morphed into some diesel kinda smell with the orange peel smell. Today at chop I could barley smell either smells. To be honest I could just faintly smell a little tiny sweet smell and some stank. I am thinking once she dries out and cures up that smell will come right out again since I've seen a few ladies do the same. She wasn't vigorous at all she was actually a very slow grower, but she grew big plump buds everywhere!!! I had two beans left to pop and 1 was female and the other was a male     . The even cooler thing was the male that I made F2's with had serrated leaves just like the mother. It seems both are very Cali O dom. Just was I was hoping for too!


----------



## joeypotseed (Jan 5, 2016)

*SSDD x Blackberry Lotus F2 x Gage Green Aloha Blackberry Pie*

This is a creation that I made by finding some spectacular crystally plants and matching them together. The father was this Blackberry Lotus F2 father that had more crystals than most females out there. I call this creation Berry Nightmare!!
      
This plant smells of extreme berries and some spicy bubba smells. A perfect 33/33/33 mix of smells. Her buds are fairly dense and she actually yielded very well. I am very pleased.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 5, 2016)

@JDGreen yeah, the Jabba is not ideal for me, I like big bushes but the smoke is outstanding is why I kept one around.. Its more ideal for someone with no headroom in a closet or cabinet.

My SSDD is finicky too, not as dark green as the rest of the garden and slight curl on upper leaves that are ribbed... Great structure and really bushy with nice node spacing but not sure she liked it directly under the light. Haven't even really hit her hard with nutes either.


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 5, 2016)

So i'm about to check out from James bean Co. and when i add the beans to my cart it takes me to a liberty customs site?! is this normal?? I don't really want to get jacked for 77 bucks
thanks

Fuck it I got impatient and ordered it anyway. Stoked to add Goji OG and Love Triangle to my screens. The Silver Lotus needs some family around.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 5, 2016)

Does glg usually send a confirmation message when they ship? I received a message when the payment arrived but it was just a quote of what i messaged them. Thanks in advance and hope everybody is doing well. Some beautiful plants everybody's frosty today.


----------



## limonene (Jan 5, 2016)

My Christmas present to myself. Yet again got to take my hat off to greatlakesgenetics. I ordered tranquil ele, spirit hashplant, super silver hashplant and Wookie hashplant,
I got 2 packs of love triangle and a pack of godhead as freebies. And also a pack of sfvog x lbl, a dragons blood t shirt, a weed container, a lighter and loads of cool bodhi stickers!


----------



## limonene (Jan 5, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Does glg usually send a confirmation message when they ship? I received a message when the payment arrived but it was just a quote of what i messaged them. Thanks in advance and hope everybody is doing well. Some beautiful plants everybody's frosty today.


Yeah they send a tracking number when they ship. I've ordered from them a few times now and for me they are the best around. Jef the proprietor is supercool to deal with.
And yes great plants on here today, respect to everyone involved.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice pickup @limonene and thanks for the quick response its weird my payment was delivered on 12/30 and i messaged on the 2nd asking for confirmation and haven't heard back yet. I'm being impatient because im excited to get my beans safely in my care lol, been wanting these black triangle for a while now. The love triangle and sfvog bx are a nice bonus.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 5, 2016)

soooooooooooo jelly!


----------



## limonene (Jan 5, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Nice pickup @limonene and thanks for the quick response its weird my payment was delivered on 12/30 and i messaged on the 2nd asking for confirmation and haven't heard back yet. I'm being impatient because im excited to get my beans safely in my care lol, been wanting these black triangle for a while now. The love triangle and sfvog bx are a nice bonus.


I'm sure he will reply very shortly bro, maybe he had some time out for new years celebrations.


----------



## limonene (Jan 5, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Silver MNTView attachment 3578507View attachment 3578509


Nice buds there brother! I am on about day 18 with 4 silver mountain girls from seeds, i think i have 2 phenos, 1 very open structure and a little stretchy, the other a bit more compact but still full of vigour. How long did you let them go for? any other observations you could share with me? Thanks, LIMO.


----------



## limonene (Jan 5, 2016)

Bodhi collection now stands at 20+ packs. Sweet jesus, how did that happen!


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah i figure thats what it is i don't doubt the integrity of glg just that of the postal employees handling my money and beans. Main concern is that the money wasn't removed while in transit.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 5, 2016)

It probably has something to do with the pictures posted on this thread @limonene definitely makes me want to order more. 20 is a nice collection bro. Thanks again.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 5, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Yeah i figure thats what it is i don't doubt the integrity of glg just that of the postal employees handling my money and beans. Main concern is that the money wasn't removed while in transit.


Always register your letter if it has cash in it. It'll cost a few bucks extra but well worth it. I've sent cash in the mail several times and always registered, never had a problem.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the advice it was sent priority tracked so i assumed it would be ok. It came with insurance so worst comes to worst i get my money back and re ship and its delayed a bit but hopefully not lol.


----------



## limonene (Jan 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Always register your letter if it has cash in it. It'll cost a few bucks extra but well worth it. I've sent cash in the mail several times and always registered, never had a problem.


agreed


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 5, 2016)

Mothers milk


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 5, 2016)

Man that is aome fine looking nuggage there @skunkd0c. Hows she smoke? Some of the frostiest ive seen was it from a single pack of seeds? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 5, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Man that is aome fine looking nuggage there @skunkd0c. Hows she smoke? Some of the frostiest ive seen was it from a single pack of seeds? Thanks for sharing.


she changed a fair bit during growing at first it was boring because she did not smell very much, but she makes big plants so yields well
now i like the fact she does not smell when growing less paranoia for me
i ran 7 seeds this time round, i stared a few a while back but they were male
so yeah its from 1 pack of seeds

now it is dry and in the bag it smells very nice and sweet and inviting with a toffee like kush smell with hints of coffee / caramel
the dried bud lots sparkly with crystals lots fall off in the bag when you roll a joint you get little hash worms on your fingers so it has very good bag appeal by appearance

it does not have a complex taste with multiple flavors coming through like some og crosses it taste like hindu kush or afghan/imported hash
with a very oily smoke it has quite a heavy lung expansion makes me cough a little, i like it and i am going to keep it for a while

potency is good but not above average 

peace


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 5, 2016)

Well done skunkd0c them trichomes got my mouth watering over here! great job growing and great photos!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Well done skunkd0c them trichomes got my mouth watering over here! great job growing and great photos!


Thanks mate, i am pleased with this plant its a real stealth plant when growing, i think i could grow it without a filter and just a little bit of ona or something similar 
it would also make an excellent plant for making hash, as hash just falls off it without any effort there was so much sugar at the bottom of one of my tubs that i had to press it into some hash
about 3 grams just fell off the bud in the tub while drying, i might even buy one of those spinner things as i like the pressed kief hash 

peace


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 5, 2016)

@cripplecreek77 i sent a payment, arrived on the 2nd and have heard nothing also, DBJ is pretty legit id say, ive ordered before, so something must b holding him up. I was gunna shoot him a message buy knowinh.u did leads me to.believes something vame up

He works 9-5 and the post office is a ways from him so i try to b patient.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> @cripplecreek77 i sent a payment, arrived on the 2nd and have heard nothing also, DBJ is pretty legit id say, ive ordered before, so something must b holding him up. I was gunna shoot him a message buy knowinh.u did leads me to.believes something vame up
> 
> He works 9-5 and the post office is a ways from him so i try to b patient.


My payment got there on the 31st. I left a message earlier today and I'm waiting for a reply.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 5, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> My payment got there on the 31st. I left a message earlier today and I'm waiting for a reply.


Yea i wouldnt worry about dbj. Hes been great and sometimes it takes time to get back to ppl.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yea i wouldnt worry about dbj. Hes been great and sometimes it takes time to get back to ppl.


Yes I know everything will alright.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 5, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Yes I know everything will alright.


And it does make ya feel alittle better knowing everyone else is kinda waiting on response. Will let everyone know wen i get mine sent.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 5, 2016)

Asked on the bay but yet to receive an answer so I'll ask my bodhi buddies here....

Anyone from Cali point me in the direction of where I can acquire authentic bodhi cuts? I'm visiting in spring for a show and will be taking all the elite genetics I can fit in my rental back to my homeland.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 5, 2016)

limonene said:


> Nice buds there brother! I am on about day 18 with 4 silver mountain girls from seeds, i think i have 2 phenos, 1 very open structure and a little stretchy, the other a bit more compact but still full of vigour. How long did you let them go for? any other observations you could share with me? Thanks, LIMO.


The short ones had a lime/floor cleaner smell and was majority of the phenos. The long bud was straight lavender and I only got one of them. It would be the stretchy one probably. I dont know if I have answered any questions, but I have not smoked it yet either.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 6, 2016)

So bummed out. Just accidentally snapped this lady in half.  She's close to being done but I would have loved to let her go another week or slightly longer. RIP She's a Stardawg Guava x 88 g13/hp.

also would have loved to get proper pictures with proper lighting and a full plant harvest picture for test-report sake.


----------



## limonene (Jan 6, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> The short ones had a lime/floor cleaner smell and was majority of the phenos. The long bud was straight lavender and I only got one of them. It would be the stretchy one probably. I dont know if I have answered any questions, but I have not smoked it yet either.


thanks for the answer, thats great. How long did u let them flower before you chopped?


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 6, 2016)

I appreciate the words of reassurance everybody i have a tracking # now just glad the po didn't screw me. But i do feel like an asshole for messaging more than one i hadn't really considered glg being a second job and how much work goes into what they do. Im thankful tho. @D_Urbmon thats a shame she snapped on you, you sure it wasn't your subconscious making you do it out of anticipation lol. Looks like it was far enough along for a good representation on the report nice job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 6, 2016)

Ordering seeds with cash or a blank money order is always so damn stressful. Same stuff every time. Will my cash be lost in the mail? Will random person open my mail and pocket the cash? Will the seed bank lose my label/order? Will the PO lose my package? Will customs or whatever seize my stuff? Will they deliver it to the correct addy or my neighbors? Will some random person snoop in my box and steal my package?

Same shit every single time. I haven't lost one yet. And I suspect some others have the same type of anxiety issues I have.

And then BOOM! Seeds in the mail box! Stealth walk back to the house. Walk in. Happy dance like a mofo. YAY! I got my package! More happy dance and beer! And the crowd screams yay team! And all is right in the world. Til next time.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 6, 2016)

This was my first cash in mail so i really was super paranoid lol. Glad everything went ok with that side, and my babies are due to arrive friday so anticipation builds but fear subsides. I feel bad for being impatient now that i consider how quickly I'll have them. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 6, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> This was my first cash in mail so i really was super paranoid lol. Glad everything went ok with that side, and my babies are due to arrive friday so anticipation builds but fear subsides. I feel bad for being impatient now that i consider how quickly I'll have them. Hope everyone is well.


I've done cash or blank money order 4 times. 3 times over seas which I think is even more stress. Admittedly mine have always been less than $200. But, I have faced the same anxiety every single time. And afterward, every single time I was like damn. All that stress for naught. And next time. I think it will be the same ole song and dance. It's all good tho. I am sure sometimes, and maybe it will even happen to me someday, something happens and a customer does not receive their seeds and loses their money. Life. Best of luck bro.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 6, 2016)

Got my glg confirmation, was actually sent yesterday. So no worries. Thanx to dbj we'll all have dank for days.


----------



## calicat (Jan 6, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Asked on the bay but yet to receive an answer so I'll ask my bodhi buddies here....
> 
> Anyone from Cali point me in the direction of where I can acquire authentic bodhi cuts? I'm visiting in spring for a show and will be taking all the elite genetics I can fit in my rental back to my homeland.


Santa Cruz Mountain Naturals
Maybe Kind Peoples in Santa Cruz
One day in Humboldt


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 6, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> I've done cash or blank money order 4 times. 3 times over seas which I think is even more stress. Admittedly mine have always been less than $200. But, I have faced the same anxiety every single time. And afterward, every single time I was like damn. All that stress for naught. And next time. I think it will be the same ole song and dance. It's all good tho. I am sure sometimes, and maybe it will even happen to me someday, something happens and a customer does not receive their seeds and loses their money. Life. Best of luck bro.


Shit I remember having to pay through shell company's overseas just to get beans. I always thought that was the worst.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 6, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> I appreciate the words of reassurance everybody i have a tracking # now just glad the po didn't screw me. But i do feel like an asshole for messaging more than one i hadn't really considered glg being a second job and how much work goes into what they do. Im thankful tho. @D_Urbmon thats a shame she snapped on you, you sure it wasn't your subconscious making you do it out of anticipation lol. Looks like it was far enough along for a good representation on the report nice job and thanks for sharing.


On my first cash order to dbj i was mega nervous, becuz of obvious reasons. But after that order ive been pretty confident im good, as long i get the cash there, Dbj will hook u up.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm a believer! This shit rocks, the plants love it, the bugs die, and it really does get rid of smells! (Not the smell of your plants, but carpets etc.) 
 

I'm about to get busy on a smoke report for the ssh #4 (my favorite one)
The taste will have to wait until I have a homie try it, there something so enticing about it yet it's too complicated for me to describe. Like earth, lime, flowers, and some other stuff rolled into one.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 6, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I'm a believer! This shit rocks, the plants love it, the bugs die, and it really does get rid of smells! (Not the smell of your plants, but carpets etc.)
> View attachment 3579523


Sorry if I missed it but what is it?



Al Yamoni said:


> I'm about to get busy on a smoke report for the ssh #4 (my favorite one)
> The taste will have to wait until I have a homie try it, there something so enticing about it yet it's too complicated for me to describe. Like earth, lime, flowers, and some other stuff rolled into one. View attachment 3579525


Nice!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 6, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> I appreciate the words of reassurance everybody i have a tracking # now just glad the po didn't screw me. But i do feel like an asshole for messaging more than one i hadn't really considered glg being a second job and how much work goes into what they do. Im thankful tho. @D_Urbmon thats a shame she snapped on you, you sure it wasn't your subconscious making you do it out of anticipation lol. Looks like it was far enough along for a good representation on the report nice job and thanks for sharing.


haha yeah I just n00bed it hard. Let's just say yesterday was not my day.  Earlier in the day I knocked over my tray of Jabbas Stash seedlings and they fell off a table. Miraculously none of them broke and I was albe to just put them back in their cups with the dirt that fell out. I'm not even really a clumsy person but yesterday I was .


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 6, 2016)

No CO2 no bottled products no powders just pure ROLS. Dirty Sanchez aka Dirty Ortega (zero stretch pheno). All sorts of nasty smells, nasty in a good way though, she is awesome. Puts you down like the best Indica. Very potent. Hits that magical gram-per-watt line with ease. Let it never be said Bodhi gear yields small. Massive thanks to Bodhi for gifting me these beans the rest of the pack is one if the jewels in my collection.


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 6, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I'm a believer! This shit rocks, the plants love it, the bugs die, and it really does get rid of smells! (Not the smell of your plants, but carpets etc.)
> View attachment 3579523
> 
> I'm about to get busy on a smoke report for the ssh #4 (my favorite one)
> The taste will have to wait until I have a homie try it, there something so enticing about it yet it's too complicated for me to describe. Like earth, lime, flowers, and some other stuff rolled into one. View attachment 3579525


I second that!
what is it?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 6, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Sorry if I missed it but what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!





luv2grow said:


> I second that!
> what is it?



Lactobacillus serum

http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/recipes/lactobacillus-serum/


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 6, 2016)

calicat said:


> Santa Cruz Mountain Naturals
> Maybe Kind Peoples in Santa Cruz
> One day in Humboldt


a guy at kindpeoples is my customer, I frequent there as well, but there Bodhi selection right now is shit. he hasn't restocked in over a month, as of last weekend anyways.
AWESOME place though.
Very good selection of seeds
Just not now


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 6, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> I second that!
> what is it?





pnwmystery said:


> Sorry if I missed it but what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!


It's lacto B Serum. Lacto bacillus bacteria as a foliar and root drench to kill bugs and add bennies, as well as kill mold, unclog drains and tons of other useful shit! Fun to make as well!


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for the info @Al Yamoni and @st0wandgrow


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 6, 2016)

POLYPLOIDY-


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 6, 2016)

limonene said:


> thanks for the answer, thats great. How long did u let them flower before you chopped?


Still going. It is going to take a little while for the long one.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 6, 2016)

calicat said:


> Santa Cruz Mountain Naturals
> Maybe Kind Peoples in Santa Cruz
> One day in Humboldt


Thank you! I had a feeling you'd be the one to know.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 6, 2016)

That's a trippy plant! Is the stem flat?

What strain is that?


----------



## genuity (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm sitting really wanting to pop this pack of lucky charms.....anybody got pics to help push the decision.?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 6, 2016)

genuity said:


> I'm sitting really wanting to pop this pack of lucky charms.....anybody got pics to help push the decision.?


LOL


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 6, 2016)

Super silver hashplant #4 was a slow curing type... We have a really really nice representation of a classic haze flavor and high with a tiny bit of indica to add a nice improvement to the body. This is truly a blessing. Spicy, sweet, earthy, and citrus. Yes!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 6, 2016)

genuity said:


> I'm sitting really wanting to pop this pack of lucky charms.....anybody got pics to help push the decision.?


Old pic but I vote you pop em! Gonna be something good in there, I still have 7 of mine.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 6, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Old pic but I vote you pop em! Gonna be something good in there, I still have 7 of mine.
> View attachment 3579835


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> That's a trippy plant! Is the stem flat?
> 
> What strain is that?


Yes it is flat! Its a strange mutation called polyploidy. Look it up there is info abt it. Some people purposely try to make their plants get this mutation as it creates giant buds, but mine happened on its own. Its tangie. I realize its not bodhi and the post may piss a few people off but i thot u guys might think it's interesting. 3 separate seeds have the mutation. When i first noticed it my heart jumped. It startled the shit outta me. Not in fear i might lose the plant, but I immediately saw that the plant was growing shoots at an exponential rate. Idk how to explain but it scared me to death for a split second after noticing it


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> That's a trippy plant! Is the stem flat?
> 
> What strain is that?


POLYPLOIDY IN EARLY FLOWER


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 6, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> It's lacto B Serum. Lacto bacillus bacteria as a foliar and root drench to kill bugs and add bennies, as well as kill mold, unclog drains and tons of other useful shit! Fun to make as well!


I fucking love biology! Thanks for sharing that


st0wandgrow said:


> Lactobacillus serum
> 
> http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/recipes/lactobacillus-serum/


nailed it!

Does it work in hydro? I can't seem to find a reasonable conclusion?


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 6, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Yes it is flat! Its a strange mutation called polyploidy. Look it up there is info abt it. Some people purposely try to make their plants get this mutation as it creates giant buds, but mine happened on its own. Its tangie. I realize its not bodhi and the post may piss a few people off but i thot u guys might think it's interesting. 3 separate seeds have the mutation. When i first noticed it my heart jumped. It startled the shit outta me. Not in fear i might lose the plant, but I immediately saw that the plant was growing shoots at an exponential rate. Idk how to explain but it scared me to death for a split second after noticing it


 Fuck yeah! Maybe it will be like winning the lottery!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 7, 2016)

Pic didnt upload in my earlier post. Here she is, Dirty Sanchez. All of that from a 5 gallon nursery bag. This is seriously just ROLS and water. Been cycling this soil for 2 years now. I have very little in my life I am more precious and full of crap about. Dont touch my soil bro lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 7, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> I fucking love biology! Thanks for sharing that
> 
> nailed it!
> 
> Does it work in hydro? I can't seem to find a reasonable conclusion?


As a foliar it works just fine in Hydro but you dont want it in your res. It will have your pH go absolutely nuts for a week.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lactobacillus serum
> 
> http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/recipes/lactobacillus-serum/


Ive been doing some research on the oraganic fertilizers from that link on lacto b serum. Anybody tryed anyof those. Fermenting fruits and growths seems like a cheap alternative to buying food.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 7, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3579953
> POLYPLOIDY IN EARLY FLOWER


sorry not poly plody BUT somthing equallly as awsome . its called :




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fasciation#/media/File:MulesEarFasciated_107393.jpg
opps added a "d" from wiki click above to see pic
*Fasciation* (or *cresting*) is a relatively rare condition of abnormal growth in vascular plants in which the apical meristem(growing tip), which normally is concentrated around a single point and produces approximately cylindrical tissue, instead becomes elongated perpendicularly to the direction of growth, thus, producing flattened, ribbon-like, crested, or elaborately contorted tissue.[1] Fasciation may also cause plant parts to increase in weight and volume in some instances.[2] The phenomenon may occur in the stem, root, fruit, or flower head. Some plants are grown and prized aesthetically for their development of fasciation.[3] Any occurrence of fasciation has several possible causes, includinghormonal, genetic, bacterial, fungal, viral and environmental causes.

happens to me time to time in chard an cannabis most of all


----------



## calicat (Jan 7, 2016)

genuity said:


> I'm sitting really wanting to pop this pack of lucky charms.....anybody got pics to help push the decision.?


ill pm them to you broski


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 7, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> I fucking love biology! Thanks for sharing that
> 
> nailed it!
> 
> Does it work in hydro? I can't seem to find a reasonable conclusion?


I've never tried adding any beneficial bacteria to a hydro setup, so I'm not 100% sure on that. I'd be a little leery though considering you're culturing anaerobic bacteria with this process.

As mentioned above by Al, it's a really useful product beyond just using it for your plants. Those bacteria in that serum have the ability to neutralize odor. I use it in my rabbit hutch to kill the ammonia smell from their urine. Just spray a little on their bedding and any stank that was there is gone. It's also useful to unclog drains. Those bacteria eat away at whatever gunk is clogging things up. It's really amazing!

Once you start understanding how microbes work, and the fact that they are EVERYWHERE, and you can harness their power to your benefit.... you'll never come up from that rabbit hole!

edit: If you have a dog, the curd that is created during this process (and rises to the top, so it's easy to scoop out) is a great, very healthy treat for your dog. I'm sure we could eat it too, but I can't bring myself to try it.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 7, 2016)

calicat said:


> ill pm them to you broski


Don't hold back, post em here. Always love to look at more bodhi. Especially what the resident bodhi advisor calicat has lol


----------



## calicat (Jan 7, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Don't hold back, post em here. Always love to look at more bodhi. Especially what the resident bodhi advisor calico has lol


LoL already sent. And I posted them here before and over at BB. Just did not want to clutter thread with old stuff.
Ah man those who are active on this thread are all resident B advisors not just me .


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 7, 2016)

calicat said:


> LoL already sent. And I posted them here before and over at BB. Just did not want to clutter thread with old stuff.
> Ah man those who are active on this thread are all resident B advisors not just me .


Yeah but when somebody needs verification on which cut was used or parentage of a strain it is usually you that has the solid answer. 
Only just realized in my earlier post my phone auto corrected calicat to calico lol, kinda right in a way


----------



## calicat (Jan 7, 2016)

LoL I do have a calico though named Saya after an anime character in Blood plus.


----------



## mucha_mota (Jan 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've never tried adding any beneficial bacteria to a hydro setup, so I'm not 100% sure on that. I'd be a little leery though considering you're culturing anaerobic bacteria with this process.
> 
> As mentioned above by Al, it's a really useful product beyond just using it for your plants. Those bacteria in that serum have the ability to neutralize odor. I use it in my rabbit hutch to kill the ammonia smell from their urine. Just spray a little on their bedding and any stank that was there is gone. It's also useful to unclog drains. Those bacteria eat away at whatever gunk is clogging things up. It's really amazing!
> 
> ...


there's an easier method for making whey.
plus you get ricotta from it ! 
chef knows.

& then i make cheese cakes from that ricotta. i like goats milk ricotta cheese cakes. still use 1/4 of the recipe with regular cream cheese. & add a very small amount of corn starch. keeps things tight for nice slices. little coulis from old berries, sugar, & water... & you're welcome !

you would still bloom the whey & everything as mentioned in : http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/recipes/lactobacillus-serum/

^ thanks so much for sharing that site.

im fond of good reviews, products, & websites from people in our area of expertise


----------



## limonene (Jan 7, 2016)

Ok firstly sorry for the crappy pics
This is a 3m x 3m tent
Front left quarter (short plants) are pinequeen from an f2 by bodhi. 5 of them and also 1 yeti f3. Back left are 4 silver mountain. Front right are 3 blueberry hashplant. Really like the structure of the ghash Dom pheno. Big bitch is some kind of skywalker cross. In the back right obscured from view I have 2 hso green crack, 1 blue dream and 2 livers. Thank god the stretch is nearly over!


----------



## limonene (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh and they are all in 8 litre sacks, coco, perlite on a recirc drip system. About day 19.


----------



## futant (Jan 7, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Old pic but I vote you pop em! Gonna be something good in there, I still have 7 of mine.
> View attachment 3579835


Damnit Natro! I have limited space in veg you know! Did you stop to think that could effect others than just genuity?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 7, 2016)

futant said:


> Damnit Natro! I have limited space in veg you know! Did you stop to think that could effect others than just genuity?


I'm sorry that was quite selfish of me.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 7, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> My payment got there on the 31st. I left a message earlier today and I'm waiting for a reply.


The reply came today.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 7, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Yes it is flat! Its a strange mutation called polyploidy. Look it up there is info abt it. Some people purposely try to make their plants get this mutation as it creates giant buds, but mine happened on its own. Its tangie. I realize its not bodhi and the post may piss a few people off but i thot u guys might think it's interesting. 3 separate seeds have the mutation. When i first noticed it my heart jumped. It startled the shit outta me. Not in fear i might lose the plant, but I immediately saw that the plant was growing shoots at an exponential rate. Idk how to explain but it scared me to death for a split second after noticing it


Coincidentally, I was inspecting the plants this evening and I found that one the Tigermelon X Dragons Blood F3 is one of these _flat stemmed polypoidy mutants _as well! I'll post up some pics while I'm relaxing later on..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 7, 2016)

Tiger and Dragon #1


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 8, 2016)

97 blue moonshine X purple sativa nl#5

This gal has an amazing structure for my space! I'm hoping for a keeper.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 8, 2016)

I never knew polyploidy was the term the gthxddh cross i mad had flat stems that were crazy looking to me. Even the fan leaf stems were like 3/8s" wide on some. Thanks for the knowledge hope everybody is doing well. Thought i would add that the bud structure wasn't very tight but the calyxs were by far the biggest i have seen and it was pretty resinous early and on every surface not just around bud sites. This is like 3 weeks after flip i believe. Are all these traits common for the polyploidal plants?


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Ive been doing some research on the
> the oraganic fertilizers from that link on lacto b serum. Anybody tryed anyof those. Fermenting fruits and growths seems like a cheap alternative to buying food.



Definitely gunna give this a shot and do some comparison testing on some clones. Gunna start with the bloom solutions, gotta select fruits/should b fun, and well go from there. 

Prolly take awhile to see results bit will update if it turns promising.


----------



## JayY2015 (Jan 8, 2016)

Seedsman has a sale spend 100E on bodhi seeds and get 11 of goji for free.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 8, 2016)

Here are my testers sour butterscotch x g13/hp88. The ones in the middle


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Ive been doing some research on the oraganic fertilizers from that link on lacto b serum. Anybody tryed anyof those. Fermenting fruits and growths seems like a cheap alternative to buying food.


This is another good read on making fermented plant extracts. I've tried it a few times. It's easy, but a lil stinky. I'd be sure to do it in a garage or somewhere outside the house.

https://www.frenchgardening.com/tech.html?pid=3164873867231346


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 8, 2016)

Fermentation ftw. Serilis weapon in the organic arsenal. Yeah it stinks lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 8, 2016)

Wont let me edit... serious not serilis lmfao


----------



## shorelineOG (Jan 8, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Nah he is talking about the top tier limited release genetics, rare releases and pre releases, Gage packs are in three price groups and the expensive ones are not easy to find and sell out before you find them anyhow. I really do prefer my Gage keepers over my Bodhi keepers. Gage has a HUGE flavor going on. And yields can get insanely heavy. No knocking Bodhi, but I grow both quite a lot.
> 
> NOT MANY BREEDERS GIVE BODHI'S PRICE TO QUALITY RATIO though that is for sure. Pure value for money I agree.
> 
> ...


I have heard many mixed reviews about gage green but I did try their cheapest pack, the Colombian black bastards. The best forty bucks I've spent in a long time. The true meaning of hybrid vigor and the next big strain will be found in those bastard packs. Maybe they base their prices on demand. What are bodhis best three or four strains that are good yielders? OG Raskal has some really good stuff.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 8, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Fermentation ftw. Serilis weapon in the organic arsenal. Yeah it stinks lol.





Mad Hamish said:


> Wont let me edit... serious not serilis lmfao



As long as you don't need a syphilis weapon in your organic arsenal....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 8, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> As long as you don't need a syphilis weapon in your organic arsenal....


Loool... i hope you dont mind but I referred a fella on here to you for some re-amendment q's... I have gone so basic I have forgotten how to get the damn ball rolling...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 8, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I have heard many mixed reviews about gage green but I did try their cheapest pack, the Colombian black bastards. The best forty bucks I've spent in a long time. The true meaning of hybrid vigor and the next big strain will be found in those bastard packs. Maybe they base their prices on demand. What are bodhis best three or four strains that are good yielders? OG Raskal has some really good stuff.


Anything Appalachia if you can get your hands on it, if you can find Dirty Ortega you will be incredibly impressed also. I have seen phenos from Wish Mountain also grow some viciously big buds. If you want them weighty I find Bodhi's sativas really shine with a slightly larger pot lets say 25 percent upsized. Only real niggles I have had with yield has been 88G13HP crosses BUT the potency on those girls makes up for it. They all just knock me down with one punch. A bong load and I am happy. 

I can vouch for Bodhi and vigor. My word can his gear GO. Just give them enough root space and you will be impressed.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 8, 2016)

I second what @Mad Hamish said, bodhis plants grow fast and love root space(in my experience) . If it's your first grow with bodhi you're in for a treat. Best of luck with what you choose.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 8, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Tiger and Dragon #1
> View attachment 3580721 View attachment 3580722 View attachment 3580723


Hmm not sure if thats the same phenomenon but very well could be. U may see more growth shoots begin to appear rapidly as time progresses. Ime, not all colas will have the trait. My plants only have 1 cola outta abt 12 displaying the trait. However one of my clones has it on the main growing shoot. I just put this plant into the flower room as an experiment to see what happens. I cut off all lower branches so all thats left is the polyploid top. Im interested to see what will come of this, hopefully one huge top nug


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 8, 2016)

Found a nanner in my ssdd today at 5weeks . I plucked it out and will have to monitor the issue. Could b my doing. That one had a bit of a rough way to go. Including some bleaching near the nanner.

Was the only one, but im soaking 3 more ssdd beans for a replacement now. Sad cuz this one bas a nice orange berry smell goin on.


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Found a nanner in my ssdd today at 5weeks . I plucked it out and will have to monitor the issue. Could b my doing. That one had a bit of a rough way to go. Including some bleaching near the nanner.
> 
> Was the only one, but im soaking 3 more ssdd beans for a replacement now. Sad cuz this one bas a nice orange berry smell goin on.


Bummer, hope its just a stress caused issue.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Found a nanner in my ssdd today at 5weeks . I plucked it out and will have to monitor the issue. Could b my doing. That one had a bit of a rough way to go. Including some bleaching near the nanner.
> 
> Was the only one, but im soaking 3 more ssdd beans for a replacement now. Sad cuz this one bas a nice orange berry smell goin on.


i wouldn't worry about it; especially if it wasn't a lot, i've had a few phenos of the SSDD do that too, and plucked them off and they didn't have a problem again. they were good smoke too, so i was glad i didn't chop them.


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 8, 2016)

Gotta throw it out there. James bean co is sick!!! 2 days to get my new strains(goji)(love triangle) after pushing a button is beyond fantastic. Would like to see some more Bodhi gear on their list though.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 8, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> i wouldn't worry about it; especially if it wasn't a lot, i've had a few phenos of the SSDD do that too, and plucked them off and they didn't have a problem again. they were good smoke too, so i was glad i didn't chop them.


Could b stress, but i have to say it wasnt too stressful ya know. Shes abit finicky amd there was bit of an over feeding in veg but recovered well and some light bleaching. It is possible.

On the other note, im leaning to it being an isolated issue. It is one of the nicest looking plants ive had from seed and truely smells amazing, cant b understated. So im definitely giving here a chance. I only have one female and i got 16 seed left so im good and i will for sure find something awsome.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 8, 2016)

That sucks jd, hopefully they're an isolated event. Is it a plant from seed or clone? Usually if a plant throws just a few male flowers on the seed runs the clones won't have them from what I've read. I've been fortunate to have not found a intersex plant yet but i believe genuity among others have discussed it here or elsewhere on riu.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 8, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> That sucks jd, hopefully they're an isolated event. Is it a plant from seed or clone? Usually if a plant throws just a few male flowers on the seed runs the clones won't have them from what I've read. I've been fortunate to have not found a intersex plant yet but i believe genuity among others have discussed it here or elsewhere on riu.


Dont wanna totally jinx myself but im not to worried. I see absolutely no signs newhere after a strict inspection. It happens, really its part of the game. I got clones on deck and testers squeezing the veg room(ssdd x wookie #1 last in veg)

Testers by the way doing great. Got a nice mix of hybrid, indy and saty dom. And high and low yielders of both.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 9, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Could b stress, but i have to say it wasnt too stressful ya know. Shes abit finicky amd there was bit of an over feeding in veg but recovered well and some light bleaching. It is possible.
> 
> On the other note, im leaning to it being an isolated issue. It is one of the nicest looking plants ive had from seed and truely smells amazing, cant b understated. So im definitely giving here a chance. I only have one female and i got 16 seed left so im good and i will for sure find something awsome.


Pot size. Bodhi gear plus mid to late flower nanners... upsize pots. Your pheno will run GREAT.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 9, 2016)

More cowbells chopped n screwed whaaa tf!!lol


----------



## limonene (Jan 9, 2016)

I had 1 of my 7 ssdd throw a whole load of nanners right at the end of my last grow, completely covered but no seeds could be found. I'm not too experienced with that kind of thing having only grown from clone for years but it scared the shit out of me at the time! That particular plant had a very sour smell, smoked pretty well to be honest, hope yours will be ok.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 9, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> More cowbells chopped n screwed whaaa tf!!lolView attachment 3581639


It looks topped. But it don't look like it was topped. An anomaly?

Edit. If it was topped that's the cleanest topping I ever seen. You said chopped so I am assuming it was topped. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 9, 2016)

4 Goji OG put down in jiffy, all germed, all female. Getting huge! Tons of bud sights. Fuckin nute hogs im tellin ya.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 9, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Pot size. Bodhi gear plus mid to late flower nanners... upsize pots. Your pheno will run GREAT.


Its definitely not pot size, i, sure. 25 inch plant in a 5 gallon bucket transfered from a one gallon at 13 inches.

And a quick inspection this morning and nothing. Idk how much light bleaching can cause nanners but that may b possible i havent bleached many.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 9, 2016)

Also my experience with nanners has been that they contain pollen and this One didnt seem to have ne, just a mass a plant material idk if it wasnt mature or wat.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 9, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Also my experience with nanners has been that they contain pollen and this One didnt seem to have ne, just a mass a plant material idk if it wasnt mature or wat.


Some are sterile and lack pollen...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 9, 2016)

Tiger and Dragon #1
Oh yeah, she's a freak!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 9, 2016)

My Prayer Tower and Silver mnt are ready for chop, except one Silver M. Anyways, my Prayer Tower had a mango candy smell until recently, it took on a Gunpowder smell. It is near impossible for me to describe it. I was just suprised because it went from a fruity candy smell, to a burnt gunpowder smell somewhat similar to some OG's. Black licorice, gunpowder, hairspray??? I bet someone else could smell it and describe it differently. I thought about letting my wife do a smoke report with me. It would be nice to have another opinion, and she enjoys that aspect of growing lol.
I will have some chop pics later. I am going on week 9 with these and they are faded pretty bad.


----------



## unwine99 (Jan 9, 2016)

Here are the four female Goji Ogs begging to go to flower; they are 30 inches tall now roughly and I just potted up from 3 to 7 gallons. Still a couple days to go before there's room for these ladies in the bud room though. I am really enjoying growing these plants right now. Great vigor and great structure -- even the stockier two on the right aren't too bushy -- there's definitely some good stretch in all of them, which I prefer.

And here are the fellas. These poor guys have been chilling in the ambient light for the past few days -- the girls got too big and booted them out finally. I took clones and moved them to 12/12 so I can collect some pollen.


----------



## unwine99 (Jan 9, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> My Prayer Tower and Silver mnt are ready for chop, except one Silver M. Anyways, my Prayer Tower had a mango candy smell until recently, it took on a Gunpowder smell. It is near impossible for me to describe it. I was just suprised because it went from a fruity candy smell, to a burnt gunpowder smell somewhat similar to some OG's. Black licorice, gunpowder, hairspray??? I bet someone else could smell it and describe it differently. I thought about letting my wife do a smoke report with me. It would be nice to have another opinion, and she enjoys that aspect of growing lol.
> I will have some chop pics later. I am going on week 10 with these and they are faded pretty bad.


I'm really leaning toward the Silver Mountain for my next Bodhi run; I've always enjoyed anything SSH -- I've heard Appalachia is the shizzle too so....... I almost picked it up the first time but I just didn't see as many rave reviews as I did the Goji -- I'm notorious for choosing bad strains to grow so now I just piggy back off of everyone else's hard work.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 9, 2016)

Cheech Wizard woo.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 9, 2016)

Harvesting the PK Suge x g13/hp tonight. Stardawg Guavas got a little longer to go


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jan 9, 2016)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Here's some shitty pics of a messy ass flowered fuzz View attachment 3556101 View attachment 3556104 View attachment 3556105 mom. 10 weeks from the flip to 12/12. And one of my ssdd. View attachment 3556110


Wow. How long did that thing veg? What was final weight? That is a beautiful monster plant.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 9, 2016)

@unwine99 beautiful girls! i'm jealous you're able to just let 'em hang around for that long and get that big and pretty. the Goji OG looks awesome, really nice job.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 9, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Some are sterile and lack pollen...


Thats exactly wat im bankin on. And ive been on my sativas, checkin her like a hawk lol. None to spot. Got 4 nice clones in one gallons on there way soon.

Amd the ssdd x wookie #7 gettin first frost at 16 days!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 9, 2016)

After a bit of research I'm kinda kickin myself in the ass for not getting some of this gear in my last order the goji Appalachia cross looks good as well as the sky lotus ,lions milk and several others I've grown sub cool gear & ggg gear so non feminized gear doesn't bother me & not to be a cheap ass but bodhi prices are better as well


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 9, 2016)

Prayer Tower at week 9. I have been having trouble with my soil, so I guess that I am saying that I am not an expert. I have been hanging around in the organic section more and I am trying to pick up on a few things. I think that it could have filled out more. I think that it didnt do much since week 7. I am glad that I took it to week 9, because it changed flavor a little.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 9, 2016)

Pure Kush Suge x 88 g13/hp


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 10, 2016)

I just got a new "dab rig" in the mail the other day. Can I smoke scissor hash out of it? It would be a cool way to sample my new Prayer Tower... I might just try it and see how it goes, it looks kind of hairy... I just didnt want to smoke it on a bowl of different weed.



 Its a side banger so that I dont have to use a nail and dome


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 10, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I just got a new "dab rig" in the mail the other day. Can I smoke scissor hash out of it? It would be a cool way to sample my new Prayer Tower... I might just try it and see how it goes, it looks kind of hairy... I just didnt want to smoke it on a bowl of different weed.
> 
> View attachment 3582322


Smash it into disc shape, puff outta water pipe, and use torch to light for max effectiveness


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 10, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I just got a new "dab rig" in the mail the other day. Can I smoke scissor hash out of it? It would be a cool way to sample my new Prayer Tower... I might just try it and see how it goes, it looks kind of hairy... I just didnt want to smoke it on a bowl of different weed.
> 
> View attachment 3582322
> 
> View attachment 3582448 Its a side banger so that I dont have to use a nail and dome


Ive thought of this too, if its full melt it should work. Y not , right?


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 10, 2016)

Before and after pocono full melt dry sift hash ball...from my stable batman og  think about calling these little hash balls "eye holes"

STAY AWAY FROM MY EYYYE HOLLLESSSS!(Rick&Mortyrules)


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jan 10, 2016)

prayer tower beans going in solo cups this morning! let's see how they fare, hope they do well got these as freebies a long while back

if anything i might germ some SSDD really soon too,  first time running bodhi beans i am very excited!

& damn dank dry sift btw!! @JDGreen


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 10, 2016)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> prayer tower beans going in solo cups this morning! let's see how they fare, hope they do well got these as freebies a long while back
> 
> if anything i might germ some SSDD really soon too,  first time running bodhi beans i am very excited!
> 
> & damn dank dry sift btw!! @JDGreen


Its really great ..thanx @D_Urbmon for the tip on pocono, 
Pretty easy to make. Alittle time consuming but the product is really great. Im thinking of adding a 90 micron to make it the top shit.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jan 10, 2016)

and if i can keep up with my buddy that's real busy these days he was gonna hook me up with a mother's milk cutting around xmas but i believe he just put his girls into flower but hopefully he should have a couple cuts laying around i can put into veg soon

have a great day bodhi fans!


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 10, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> It looks topped. But it don't look like it was topped. An anomaly?
> 
> Edit. If it was topped that's the cleanest topping I ever seen. You said chopped so I am assuming it was topped. It's a beautiful thing.


Yesssir it was topped. Experimentally. Topped after the first set of "true leafs" then again after the first nodes of the next (only remaining" branches. I thot it was kinda funny


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 10, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> Here are the four female Goji Ogs begging to go to flower; they are 30 inches tall now roughly and I just potted up from 3 to 7 gallons. Still a couple days to go before there's room for these ladies in the bud room though. I am really enjoying growing these plants right now. Great vigor and great structure -- even the stockier two on the right aren't too bushy -- there's definitely some good stretch in all of them, which I prefer.
> View attachment 3581938
> And here are the fellas. These poor guys have been chilling in the ambient light for the past few days -- the girls got too big and booted them out finally. I took clones and moved them to 12/12 so I can collect some pollen.
> View attachment 3581940


Yr ladies look healthy as could be!!


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Tiger and Dragon #1
> Oh yeah, she's a freak!
> 
> View attachment 3581947 View attachment 3581948 View attachment 3581949 View attachment 3581950


Yep thats that polyploidy or fasciation whatever u wanna call it, which i posted the other day. Ive got a couple in flower as well as veg n anxious to see the finished results! Its weird huh? The first i ever heard of or encountered was on my own plant w no prior knowledge of the phenomenon. I was a bit freaked out when i noticed it, to say the least

Edit: keep us posted on this freak huh? Ill do the same...


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 10, 2016)

Bud pics!!! Between 3-4 weeks.
Mt. Temple


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 10, 2016)

Blueberry Indica x snow lotus
Blue snow freebie...not very berry smelling..but still nice


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 10, 2016)

And ssdd  With one pulled nanner near the bleaching.:/


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 10, 2016)

4 (bubbshine x kashmir)'s out of the 5 that sprouted are females, and 5 blue tara's are female out of the 10 that sprouted. not bad, I'm happy about the bk's although one looks a little bull dikish imo, could possibly be a herm. I also have one blue tara male that wreaks of bleu cheese and garlic, not sure what Im gonna do with it yet, but Im keeping it for now. 

I'm curious how many people like to cut clones before flowering, or do a re-veg after flower if they find something they like? I've always cut clones, but I'm considering the reveg option.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 10, 2016)

elephantSea said:


> 4 (bubbshine x kashmir)'s out of the 5 that sprouted are females, and 5 blue tara's are female out of the 10 that sprouted. not bad, I'm happy about the bk's although one looks a little bull dikish imo, could possibly be a herm. I also have one blue tara male that wreaks of bleu cheese and garlic, not sure what Im gonna do with it yet, but Im keeping it for now.
> 
> I'm curious how many people like to cut clones before flowering, or do a re-veg after flower if they find something they like? I've always cut clones, but I'm considering the reveg option.


Just did my first technically a reveg and I'd much rather would have had veg cuts, the only reason I didn't was it was 12/12 from seed and they were 2 weeks into flower by the time clones could be taken.. They are still almost ready for clean cuts two months later..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 10, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Yep thats that polyploidy or fasciation whatever u wanna call it, which i posted the other day. Ive got a couple in flower as well as veg n anxious to see the finished results! Its weird huh? The first i ever heard of or encountered was on my own plant w no prior knowledge of the phenomenon. I was a bit freaked out when i noticed it, to say the least
> 
> Edit: keep us posted on this freak huh? Ill do the same...


This is my first one, I'll keep updates on her here for sure.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 10, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Before and after pocono full melt dry sift hash ball...from my stable batman og  think about calling these little hash balls "eye holes"
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM MY EYYYE HOLLLESSSS!(Rick&Mortyrules)View attachment 3582506 View attachment 3582507


It worked well, smoking out of my dab rig. I think that I liked it better than BHO at that! I have a dish that I have been collecting scissor hash in, I found a new use for it!


----------



## kindnug (Jan 10, 2016)

Rosin yields are nice from scissor hash.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 10, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It worked well, smoking out of my dab rig. I think that I liked it better than BHO at that! I have a dish that I have been collecting scissor hash in, I found a new use for it!


Cool ill try myself soon,

Im definitely liking my dry sift better than wax. And ive said it for years, good hash is the shit but everyone mt age still swears by wax. (and West of the Mississippi)

Idk.where theyve been ne way wax came and left in the 70-80s only to leave king hash as supreme ruler of extracts lol


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 10, 2016)

nothing beats bubble


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 10, 2016)

Merry Christmas to me today. Hope everyone is doing well and beautiful pics everybody.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 10, 2016)

If you like hashish... Hand rubbed Charas from the Parvati Valley in India... Made in the Himalayas off LIVING cannabis plants... something special about pressure activated living resin. You CAN NOT just rub good charas. It takes a very precise amount of pressure to strip resin without bringing plant material with... yoir hands have to develop collection sites the more wrinkles the better... it takes an old lady who rubbed all her life to produce real Cream quality... I have never before or since experienced such magic.


----------



## bab1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Can someone with experience of sunshine daydream help me! i would like to know about the growpattern and if it would be good for scrog?does it have any stretch? any help would be much apriciated


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 10, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Its really great ..thanx @D_Urbmon for the tip on pocono,
> Pretty easy to make. Alittle time consuming but the product is really great. Im thinking of adding a 90 micron to make it the top shit.


What size screens did you buy?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 10, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> If you like hashish... Hand rubbed Charas from the Parvati Valley in India... Made in the Himalayas off LIVING cannabis plants... something special about pressure activated living resin. You CAN NOT just rub good charas. It takes a very precise amount of pressure to strip resin without bringing plant material with... yoir hands have to develop collection sites the more wrinkles the better... it takes an old lady who rubbed all her life to produce real Cream quality... I have never before or since experienced such magic.


In my dreams  I'd love to try some traditional charas.



elephantSea said:


> nothing beats bubble


except full melt dry sift  I'm talking the 99% heads stuff.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 10, 2016)

elephantSea said:


> nothing beats bubble


Thats wat i thought. And idk if i can beat dry. And i made alot of bubble.



bab1 said:


> Can someone with experience of sunshine daydream help me! i would like to know about the growpattern and if it would be good for scrog?does it have any stretch? any help would be much apriciated


I think the ssdd would b good for scrog. Not real bushy , mine has a kinda totem pattern. My stretch was right at double height. I only have this one ssdd so u may need more info for variety.


D_Urbmon said:


> What size screens did you buy?


I have a 150 micron and the one i got from pocono converts to 74 micron. I think 196 mesh. The 150 is just a trim tray basically.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 10, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> If you like hashish... Hand rubbed Charas from the Parvati Valley in India... Made in the Himalayas off LIVING cannabis plants... something special about pressure activated living resin. You CAN NOT just rub good charas. It takes a very precise amount of pressure to strip resin without bringing plant material with... yoir hands have to develop collection sites the more wrinkles the better... it takes an old lady who rubbed all her life to produce real Cream quality... I have never before or since experienced such magic.


So much yes...ive heard the legends lol. So hard to get the purity of the heads so perfectly folded into itself for that perfect burn.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 10, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Thats wat i thought. And idk if i can beat dry. And i made alot of bubble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be able to get 99% purity on the 195 mesh with static and then some carding.


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 10, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> Here are the four female Goji Ogs begging to go to flower; they are 30 inches tall now roughly and I just potted up from 3 to 7 gallons. Still a couple days to go before there's room for these ladies in the bud room though. I am really enjoying growing these plants right now. Great vigor and great structure -- even the stockier two on the right aren't too bushy -- there's definitely some good stretch in all of them, which I prefer.
> View attachment 3581938
> And here are the fellas. These poor guys have been chilling in the ambient light for the past few days -- the girls got too big and booted them out finally. I took clones and moved them to 12/12 so I can collect some pollen.
> View attachment 3581940


 those goji's are fucking gorgeous!


----------



## unwine99 (Jan 10, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> those goji's are fucking gorgeous!


Thank you and yes they are, Bodhi has done a great job with these. I've never been one to blow smoke (err, maybe sometimes ) -- these are really great plants so far and I can't wait to see what they do in the bud room.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 10, 2016)

bab1 said:


> Can someone with experience of sunshine daydream help me! i would like to know about the growpattern and if it would be good for scrog?does it have any stretch? any help would be much apriciated


 first time running ssdd. Mid flower. So far shes been pretty finicky. Likes lots of nute im having trouble feeding her enough. Great for scrogg compared to some others like JS and TE. TE scrogged decent but jabba dnt scrog worth a fuck. IMO


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 10, 2016)

Lights on day 22 or something...

Jabba stash


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 10, 2016)

TE


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 10, 2016)

And the most finicky as you can prob tell... SSDD day 22. And sorry for the multiple posts. Idk how to post more than one pic per post.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 10, 2016)

bab1 said:


> Can someone with experience of sunshine daydream help me! i would like to know about the growpattern and if it would be good for scrog?does it have any stretch? any help would be much apriciated


The one lady I had was the best candidate for a scrog I personally have ever ran. A decent stretch and branches galore


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 10, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> You should be able to get 99% purity on the 195 mesh with static and then some carding.


Yes it seems so. But the hash gets even better if u can divide the heads into more equal sizes. So to separate the 110 micron indica heads from the 70-80 micron sativa heads.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 10, 2016)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Wow. How long did that thing veg? What was final weight? That is a beautiful monster plant.


A few months. Lol. Lots of larf. I don't know the weight since half of the plant got stripped and frozen wet for extractions.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 10, 2016)

Um ok I'm old. Glg isn't working for me. I got on IG and found shoe. Navigating the interwebs gives me a headache. I got stoned Friday. It was weird.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 11, 2016)

bab1 said:


> Can someone with experience of sunshine daydream help me! i would like to know about the growpattern and if it would be good for scrog?does it have any stretch? any help would be much apriciated





Al Yamoni said:


> The one lady I had was the best candidate for a scrog I personally have ever ran. A decent stretch and branches galore


Heres a scroged ssdd. Sry bout the lighting in this pic just wanna show structure. 22 or 24days idk i got it written dwn somewhere lol


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 11, 2016)

Cuz ma names steve motha f*ckiiiin... POLYCHRONOPOLOID!!!


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 11, 2016)

Any tips on the ssdd @apbx720 .

Mine is large n bushy in a 5 gallon but just dont seem quite happy.. No dead leaves or over fed ever but something just ain't quite right.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 11, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Any tips on the ssdd @apbx720 .
> 
> Mine is large n bushy in a 5 gallon but just dont seem quite happy.. No dead leaves or over fed ever but something just ain't quite right.


She just seems like a finicky strain from my experience and also from what ive gathered here in this thread. I believe she prefers more nutes than most. Im running abt 10 or so strains and shes number 2 out of mu most hungriest strains. Im no expert but a lil supporting evidence- theyve all been given pretty much the same nutes since i have recently restarted a new operation, and all new genetics. Having said that, im also new to full organics( which is argueable from what i gather people hold different standards to what is organic and what isnt, some peoples views are different. Maybe i should say im using a "higher" standard of organic or at least as high as i possibly can however thats a whole dif topic and now im rambling so back on track)- my prior experience is mostly in hydro. With organic am becoming aware that in the organic world you can feed alot more and at higher concentrations compared to synthetics, and with better results. Having said that, long story short, my unhealthiest ( a bit yellowing macro/Mg type deficiencies) ssdd got a huge dose of top dress and tea feeding after i dicked around spraying epsom salt on her every day at progressively higher concentrations( which was helping btw, just not correcting the def just barely keeping up). I basically got fed up w her finickyness and said here biotch u hungry?? Take that!! And kinda tried to burn her lol. Just so i could know the threashold. And now shes the healthiest greenest one of my ssdd. And the others are following behind because i did the same to them after i saw the good results of the first dose. But like i said before she is finicky. Ive noticed a slight dif in leaf perk w a dif of 10% rh and same temp

Edit: id say if she wants to bush, let her bush. Give her a hand even! IME, if she smokes as amazing as she smells, so far, it will be well worth the trouble


----------



## limonene (Jan 11, 2016)

I'd like to say about ssdd that the first time I ran her 2/11 females I would have said she definitely wasn't finicky at all, a really robust plant but like I've said before my second run she really was finicky, 7/11 females and none were as good as my first 2. I'm looking at photos from earlier releases of ssdd and I think they look different to current runs. Just my observations, interested to see what people think. I've got 2 more packs in the fridge to play with at some point.


----------



## limonene (Jan 11, 2016)

Also I'd NEVER heard reports of nanners on ssdd in the past, am seeing a few now.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 11, 2016)

limonene said:


> Also I'd NEVER heard reports of nanners on ssdd in the past, am seeing a few now.


I actually heard a few reports on a few phenos. (Nanners) amd fpr me she was pn of the finickiest plants ive grown next to a old pre 2000 blueberry.
Mine doesn't smell like wat ppl said. I heard blueberry, all im getting is oranges creamy buttery sweetness. No blueberry really. But i think the structure is similar just a low yielder. Will have to run from clone. So mayb he used a different ssdd pheno for this recent breeding.

Also thanks to @apbx720 for my 1000th like.

Also let it be known. Ssdd may b the best SMELLING plant ever lol. apbx720 is totally right. Heres hoping shes tastes as she smells.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 11, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3583268 Cuz ma names steve motha f*ckiiiin... POLYCHRONOPOLOID!!!


Lol i had a bagseed i called steve McQueen. And it was also mutated. Was a 3 kings mutation. Sprouted with 3 colas. Three fan leaves on each with three sides. Weird.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 11, 2016)

limonene said:


> I've got 2 more packs in the fridge to play with at some point.


I got 13 left. 3 just sprouted today.

2 dream beavers too

and 2 lemon diesel hashplant. Idont remember who said that strain had potential. But ill let yall kno. I believe they r in short supply.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 11, 2016)

Another ssdd pic. She had a nanner but i dont have yhe heart to take her down. ...she gave me that "U luv me right?" face But i hate wen she shits indoors lol


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 11, 2016)

Ssdd has been the easiest plant for me to grow. Got some beans a friend made. Never a single nanner. 2 phenos out of 3 females one with less leaf to trim and better bag appeal. Low yield for me but high quality. Bud sites just don't stack up. 

I'm having trouble cloning. Is that common with ssdd and the fuzz?


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 11, 2016)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Ssdd has been the easiest plant for me to grow. Got some beans a friend made. Never a single nanner. 2 phenos out of 3 females one with less leaf to trim and better bag appeal. Low yield for me but high quality. Bud sites just don't stack up.
> 
> I'm having trouble cloning. Is that common with ssdd and the fuzz?


My ssdd was alittle hard to clone. Took like 13 days i think. Usually i have clones in 5-8 days.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 11, 2016)

limonene said:


> I'd like to say about ssdd that the first time I ran her 2/11 females I would have said she definitely wasn't finicky at all, a really robust plant but like I've said before my second run she really was finicky, 7/11 females and none were as good as my first 2. I'm looking at photos from earlier releases of ssdd and I think they look different to current runs. Just my observations, interested to see what people think. I've got 2 more packs in the fridge to play with at some point.


Lemme have one of em... Lol jk bud


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm hanging in indecision lions milk or heaven mountain both are Appalachian crosses the heaven mountain is with goji & the lions milk is using the suge cut would like some input on this from some of you experienced bodhi growers I know this is a long thread I'm gonna have to take the time to go back to the beginning & do some research not much bodhi gear in the grow journals surprising enough im downsizing my grows to one plant& strictly hobby/ personal stash quality first level gotta keep editing my posts the spell check on this I- pad sucks


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Another ssdd pic. She had a nanner but i dont have yhe heart to take her down. ...she gave me that "U luv me right?" face View attachment 3583478But i hate wen she shits indoors lol


Haha just like my puppies!! Shit in the house then give me that face! 

Cool JD im glad to put u over the millennial mark!! Sometimes i wish i could double like some of yr guys posts hah!!

So if me and ssdd starred in a play it would prob go a lil something like this...
[SSDD] (center stage) - ringing a bell "servant, come here"
[Me] (enter stage left)- dragging ass "yes ssdd what can i do for you?"
[SSDD] -"IM HUNGRY!!"
[Me]- "what, ssdd, its 430am, and i just fed you!"
[SSDD]- "I SAID IM HUNGRY, NOW!" Spits out a leaf and hold scissors up to one of her colas. 
[ME]- "ok, maam, ok my apologies ill get you something to eat, your highness" -returns w food- "here u go"
[SSDD]-"whats this? I want More!!"
[ME]- "yr majesty idk if thats a good idea"
[SSDD]-"MORE!!"
[ME]- puts foot down "now listen here young lady, u can have more when u eat what i gave you"
[SSDD] "FINE!" Throws silver spoon down, crosses arms, slouches down in chair, stares at food with an angry disgusted face. 
[me] - (exit stage left)- walks away tired, worn, beaten. Thinking: "i hope to god she eats instead of sitting there pouting, commencing hungar strike". - drags ass to edge of bed, falls face first onto bed... Dies of exhaustion... 
[Ssdd] - looks around, looks at food, picks up silver spoon and begins to eat, much to her delight, begins shoveling food into her mouth- "mmm this bat shit is delicious!!"

Lol yes, i have too much time on my hands, geez i need to get away from this farm for a day or two hahaha


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I got 13 left. 3 just sprouted today.
> 
> 2 dream beavers too
> 
> and 2 lemon diesel hashplant. Idont remember who said that strain had potential. But ill let yall kno. I believe they r in short supply.


Hey JD what would you suggest btw, dream beaver or goji og for my next pheno hunt? Im dedicating one 4x8 table to new strain pheno hunts each run. I Am torn between those two and rd 50 1st OG and Starkiller OG. Also, i forgot to add, ive began feeding high guano teas. Before this, the strains were smelling a bit different especially the ssdd. Now they are getting a more "sweet" smell. Ive heard of this happening w guanos, but its my first time popping my guano cherry. Idk if i like this or not. Kinda wish i woulda waited til 2nd run to try guano, so i would know their "natural" smell. Anyone experience this w guano??


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 11, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Hey JD what would you suggest btw, dream beaver or goji og for my next pheno hunt? Im dedicating one 4x8 table to new strain pheno hunts each run. I Am torn between those two and rd 50 1st OG and Starkiller OG. Also, i forgot to add, ive began feeding high guano teas. Before this, the strains were smelling a bit different especially the ssdd. Now they are getting a more "sweet" smell. Ive heard of this happening w guanos, but its my first time popping my guano cherry. Idk if i like this or not. Kinda wish i woulda waited til 2nd run to try guano, so i would know their "natural" smell. Anyone experience this w guano??


I havent ran goji or dream beaver. Just popped two dbs and about to pop a cpl more. On a madhamish suggestion for.mega potent sativa. And would.love to see that grapefruit pheno. Those all r awsome choices. I would GUESS the goji will need alittle more hunting to find a decent yielder, the the dream. But may b worth it since u got a whole tent.

And my ssdd is just the opposite. I get dragged into my room and shes bitching abouy all the food i left her to eat so shes not gunna eat anything at all lol. Bu we came to an understanding.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 11, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm hanging in indecision lions milk or heaven mountain both are Appalachian crosses the heaven mountain is with goji & the lions milk is using the suge cut would like some input on this from some of you experienced bodhi growers I know this is a long thread I'm gonna have to take the time to go back to the beginning & do some research not much bodhi gear in the grow journals surprising enough im downsizing my grows to one plant& strictly hobby/ personal stash quality first level gotta keep editing my posts the spell check on this I- pad sucks


I believe the infamous big shoes muff cabbage is a heaven mountain


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I havent ran goji or dream beaver. Just popped two dbs and about to pop a cpl more. On a madhamish suggestion for.mega potent sativa. And would.love to see that grapefruit pheno. Those all r awsome choices. I would GUESS the goji will need alittle more hunting to find a decent yielder, the the dream. But may b worth it since u got a whole tent.
> 
> And my ssdd is just the opposite. I get dragged into my room and shes bitching abouy all the food i left her to eat so shes not gunna eat anything at all lol. Bu we came to an understanding.


LOL yes at least you two could work out an agreement hahah! Whatever works right!!?!?! Lmao!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I believe the infamous big shoes muff cabbage is a heaven mountain


This is correct.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> So much yes...ive heard the legends lol. So hard to get the purity of the heads so perfectly folded into itself for that perfect burn.


It is sooooo cheap for cats from the UK to travel to...


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 11, 2016)

@Mad Hamish you're organic right?have you noticed the guano effect i previously described? With smell/flavor?

Also what would you suggest dream beav or gogi og? Or rd 50 1st og or star killer og? Lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 11, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm hanging in indecision lions milk or heaven mountain both are Appalachian crosses the heaven mountain is with goji & the lions milk is using the suge cut would like some input on this from some of you experienced bodhi growers I know this is a long thread I'm gonna have to take the time to go back to the beginning & do some research not much bodhi gear in the grow journals surprising enough im downsizing my grows to one plant& strictly hobby/ personal stash quality first level gotta keep editing my posts the spell check on this I- pad sucks


Goji x Appy... come ON... no choice there... Heaven Mountain.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 11, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> @Mad Hamish you're organic right?have you noticed the guano effect i previously described? With smell/flavor?
> 
> Also what would you suggest dream beav or gogi og? Or rd 50 1st og or star killer og? Lol


I grow poop free these days. But yes I had niggles with high ammonia nitrogen sources like Guano. One word: Bokashi. Sprinkle some over then mulch. It will convert your ammonia into nitrates. Much more tasty. 

Cant comment on things I havent grown but I LOVED the DB and @genuity had experience with 501st...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 11, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Old pic but I vote you pop em! Gonna be something good in there, I still have 7 of mine.
> View attachment 3579835


Hey, so ummm, do you have any pics of strains with some frost on them ?!
Damn dude...


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Hey, so ummm, do you have any pics of strains with some frost on them ?!
> Damn dude...


LOL you don't even wanna see the pics of the blue kimbo I am growing out for bigworm6969, just a frost monster. Thank you though


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for the input heaven mountain it is


----------



## bab1 (Jan 11, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Heres a scroged ssdd. Sry bout the lighting in this pic just wanna show structure. 22 or 24days idk i got it written dwn somewhere lol
> View attachment 3583266


thanks


----------



## joeypotseed (Jan 11, 2016)

Anybody running any of the Blueberry Indica x Snow Lotus yet? I was thinking about popping some, but I just wanted to see what everybody says first


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 11, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I grow poop free these days. But yes I had niggles with high ammonia nitrogen sources like Guano. One word: Bokashi. Sprinkle some over then mulch. It will convert your ammonia into nitrates. Much more tasty.
> 
> Cant comment on things I havent grown but I LOVED the DB and @genuity had experience with 501st...


Thank you for the info! Bakashi is something i am currently perusing! Nice to hear from yet another satisfied user!!


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 11, 2016)

I forgot who, but it was someone here that ran Dank Sinatra. Thinking about maybe popping a couple of these beans. Any feedback on it?  Thinking of also popping Apollo 11 F4 Select and Dream Beaver.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 11, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Anybody running any of the Blueberry Indica x Snow Lotus yet? I was thinking about popping some, but I just wanted to see what everybody says first



Here a pic at 3-4 weeks. Love the broad structure, short lower stretch, higher yielder, smelling like earthy woody gooness. But this was not the norm. Three were long and finicky. Looked snow lotus like if i had to guess, more totem. But i got one im really liking, very indica. Its in the back but ill try to het another pic for u.

Idk how.great it is.but ill.kno lot more in.about 3 weeks

Some were sweeter, but this one isnt looking as much. None actually carried wat i would call strong berry smell


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 11, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I grow poop free these days. But yes I had niggles with high ammonia nitrogen sources like Guano. One word: Bokashi. Sprinkle some over then mulch. It will convert your ammonia into nitrates. Much more tasty.
> 
> Cant comment on things I havent grown but I LOVED the DB and @genuity had experience with 501st...


Alright, now I am going to get setup for this bokashi business. For some reason this is the post that did it for me so I googled it and read about it for a half hour and I am sold. breeding specific microbes is quite the addiction!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 11, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> I forgot who, but it was someone here that ran Dank Sinatra. Thinking about maybe popping a couple of these beans. Any feedback on it?  Thinking of also popping Apollo 11 F4 Select and Dream Beaver.


I have both the DS and the A11G F4 Select and I must say it would be nice to have a nice lady of each around to compliment each other for day/night usage..

I gotta pop some Gooeybreeder next round though. It does sound tempting..


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 11, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I have both the DS and the A11G F4 Select and I must say it would be nice to have a nice lady of each around to compliment each other for day/night usage..
> 
> I gotta pop some Gooeybreeder next round though. It does sound tempting..


Sweet thanks for the feedback!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 12, 2016)

Stardawg Guava x 88 g13/hp - taking a little longer than the PK Suge cross.

These ladies have been very easy to please


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 12, 2016)

#7 ssdd x wookie tester produced some crystal and she a total ssdd leaner with wicked berry smell. Very similar appy like structure, like my othe ssdd original.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 12, 2016)

Im hoping for a rare bubbashine or big buddy lavender learner. Only got two witb appy structure and appy is 50% of the lineage. (3,7)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 12, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> I forgot who, but it was someone here that ran Dank Sinatra. Thinking about maybe popping a couple of these beans. Any feedback on it?  Thinking of also popping Apollo 11 F4 Select and Dream Beaver.


The Dank Sinatra is a total hitman Indica. Bro 5 minutes after a joint and the world goes sideways. Pain relief? Got you covered. Insomnia? Distant memory. It is headstash, nowhere near commercial yield. But if you need STRONG medicine this is the one. Only down side you will build the tolerance of a horse. My mates nicknamed my Dank Sinatra pheno 'Mind Rape' and she finishes in 6 weeks. Dont expect fast veg tho and teust me ahe is hard to clone. But I had a client burst into tears when I ran out. Enough said.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 12, 2016)

Drop of bodhi over at glg. Definitely grabbing a pack of space monkey, but do I get another granola funk aka disco biscuit?? These are the decisions I like to have to make lol

Eta They must still be posting the new drop cus I got an email but nothing on their site.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 12, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> The Dank Sinatra is a total hitman Indica. Bro 5 minutes after a joint and the world goes sideways. Pain relief? Got you covered. Insomnia? Distant memory. It is headstash, nowhere near commercial yield. But if you need STRONG medicine this is the one. Only down side you will build the tolerance of a horse. My mates nicknamed my Dank Sinatra pheno 'Mind Rape' and she finishes in 6 weeks. Dont expect fast veg tho and teust me ahe is hard to clone. But I had a client burst into tears when I ran out. Enough said.


Killer info Mad, thank you. I never met a gal I couldn't get to root and 6weeks? Wow.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 12, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Drop of bodhi over at glg. Definitely grabbing a pack of space monkey, but do I get another granola funk aka disco biscuit?? These are the decisions I like to have to make lol
> 
> Eta They must still be posting the new drop cus I got an email but nothing on their site.


Free pack of Acapulco gold with one pack! Why do they have to take _all _of my money?? These drops happen way too fast!!
ETA: the gold comes free with the purchase of _china yunnan_ only

Anybody have info on the space monkey or the granola funk? Trying not to give in but a nice pic just might do me in...


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 12, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> The Dank Sinatra is a total hitman Indica. Bro 5 minutes after a joint and the world goes sideways. Pain relief? Got you covered. Insomnia? Distant memory. It is headstash, nowhere near commercial yield. But if you need STRONG medicine this is the one. Only down side you will build the tolerance of a horse. My mates nicknamed my Dank Sinatra pheno 'Mind Rape' and she finishes in 6 weeks. Dont expect fast veg tho and teust me ahe is hard to clone. But I had a client burst into tears when I ran out. Enough said.


Thanks for the feed back!  I went through all my seeds and discovered I may have a little bit of an addiction. Hmm, I kind of also want to pop a couple Wookie #7s x 88 G13/HP. Too many things to pop.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm getting ready to order the heaven mountain which I'll develop this spring I'm working on my new set-up I haven't completed a grow since I moved here I'm getting a cut of something called Diablo that's making the it's rounds here( cen- cal) my plan is to fire up my new grow with the Diablo & then pop the heaven mountain under my t-5s I now wish I had ordered bodhi gear on my last order instead of the th-seeds mk ultra X bubblegum which I figure to start & put outdoors this spring I'm looking something to ease the neuropathy in my feet & lower legs in the evenings its diabetes related what mad Hamish says about that dank Sinatra sounds good this thread is turning into my new source of information & as I'm exploring around the info on bodhi grows has been so far all good still having trouble with this spell check I'm having to edit every post sorry if I screw anything up


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 12, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Killer info Mad, thank you. I never met a gal I couldn't get to root and 6weeks? Wow.


Only this one pheno is a six-weeker tho. Like I said shy on yield but holy crap is she quick in flower. This was the runt of the litter. Slowest vegger but flower more than makes up for it.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 12, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Drop of bodhi over at glg. Definitely grabbing a pack of space monkey, but do I get another granola funk aka disco biscuit?? These are the decisions I like to have to make lol
> 
> Eta They must still be posting the new drop cus I got an email but nothing on their site.


GLG will ruin me. >>

That's the big question though Space Monkey or Granola Funk lol. I think I might've seen some on IG or on BB.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up guys!!! Finally have Dank Sinatra incoming.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 12, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Free pack of Acapulco gold with one pack! Why do they have to take _all _of my money?? These drops happen way too fast!!
> 
> Anybody have info on the space monkey or the granola funk? Trying not to give in but a nice pic just might do me in...


I know what you mean man. Grabbed the space monkey but held off on the granola cus I already have a pack of that.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 12, 2016)

Another pic of the Cheech Wizard. Smells close to the Fire OG I have, but instead of having a lemon smell, it's more of a lime/candy lime.







Soil mix still isnt' on point. Insert an awkward shuffle here.


----------



## torontoke (Jan 12, 2016)

So did any of you guys test the space monkey?
I'm curious if the gg4 was legit and if there are any gg leaners.
Been dying to finally get my hands on the hype machine up here in the forgotten North.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 12, 2016)

torontoke said:


> So did any of you guys test the space monkey?
> I'm curious if the gg4 was legit and if there are any gg leaners.
> Been dying to finally get my hands on the hype machine up here in the forgotten North.


I have only seen pics on ig from one tester, but haven't looked hard. He did a good job imo, but couldn't tell you if the GG4 influence shines through well


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 12, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Drop of bodhi over at glg. Eta They must still be posting the new drop cus I got an email but nothing on their site.





Al Yamoni said:


> Free pack of Acapulco gold with one pack! Why do they have to take _all _of my money?? These drops happen way too fast!!





pnwmystery said:


> GLG will ruin me. >>


Hahaha awesomeness!!! And if all that isn't enough...this should hurt a little:

James Bean Co doing Buy 2 Bodhi packs get 1 pack FREE (your choice of Strange Brew, Dragon Fruit, Jungle Spice, or Love Triangle) 

AND

JBC has Bodhi : China Yunnan Mountain Sativa...Buy this pack get Free pack of 11 Acapulco Gold.

Sooo, theoretically, Buy 2 packs (with 1 pack being CYMS) get 2 Free packs!!!


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 12, 2016)

torontoke said:


> So did any of you guys test the space monkey?
> I'm curious if the gg4 was legit and if there are any gg leaners.
> Been dying to finally get my hands on the hype machine up here in the forgotten North.


I do have to say, id bet my left nut that bodhis gg#4 is legit. For two reasons. 1. Bodhis got a good reputation for having the legit strain in a market a thousands of fakes and 2. Gg#4 cuts (and seeds cuz of its hermie lineage i would assume and some near replicas would be found in those) were passed around all over the place this past year


----------



## torontoke (Jan 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I do have to say, id bet my left nut that bodhis gg#4 is legit. For two reasons. 1. Bodhis got a good reputation for having the legit strain in a market a thousands of fakes and 2. Gg#4 cuts (and seeds cuz of its hermie lineage i would assume and some near replicas would be found in those) were passed around all over the place this past year


I meant if gg was a legit strain to demand the hype I hear about it.
I'm 100% confident that the plant bodhi used was a "real" cut.
Perhaps I worded the question incorrectly.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 12, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I meant if gg was a legit strain to demand the hype I hear about it.
> I'm 100% confident that the plant bodhi used was a "real" cut.
> Perhaps I worded the question incorrectly.



Ah hah, my apologies... then personally no. Gg#4 was good smoke ive had if several/to many times. I never really understood the hype behind her, dont get me wrong good stuff but idk if i would call it special


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 12, 2016)

Here are sour butterscotch x g13/hp88, coming along nicely.


----------



## mc130p (Jan 12, 2016)

Here's my Bodhi Tree of Life. I asked earlier if anyone had ever tried it out, but it doesn't seem many people have. She's a frosty girl!


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 12, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I meant if gg was a legit strain to demand the hype I hear about it.
> I'm 100% confident that the plant bodhi used was a "real" cut.
> Perhaps I worded the question incorrectly.


I would humbly submit: being that the GG#4 was tested by SC Labs at like 33% Total Active Cannabinoids, won numerous HT US Cups, and is currently being used in crosses by respected breeders such as Bodhi, Exotic Genetix, Alphakronik, Sin City, and many others, it would appear that she is deserving of at least some of the hype.

http://sclabs.com/sample-detail.html?id=78615


----------



## joeypotseed (Jan 13, 2016)

Goji Og x 88G13HP
1 and only female out of 5 beans
55 days finished
Rock hard as in pure carbon rock hard nugs
Nice and frosty top to bottom and the nugs smell of rotten fermenting berry and garlic hash smell. Absolutely Spectacular. I 100% recommend so far.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 13, 2016)

mc130p said:


> Here's my Bodhi Tree of Life. I asked earlier if anyone had ever tried it out, but it doesn't seem many people have. She's a frosty girl!View attachment 3584824


That makes me wanna plant some of these!


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 13, 2016)

mc130p said:


> Here's my Bodhi Tree of Life. I asked earlier if anyone had ever tried it out, but it doesn't seem many people have. She's a frosty girl!View attachment 3584824


Lookin like jack herer over here


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 13, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> I would humbly submit: being that the GG#4 was tested by SC Labs at like 33% Total Active Cannabinoids, won numerous HT US Cups, and is currently being used in crosses by respected breeders such as Bodhi, Exotic Genetix, Alphakronik, Sin City, and many others, it would appear that she is deserving of at least some of the hype.
> 
> http://sclabs.com/sample-detail.html?id=78615


I would say, im not saying gg#4 isnt good. Sure it is and looks like a good yielder for the quality... but gg#4 was passed out like crazy and seeds everywhere. Zona got pummeled by gg#4 and blue dream. I like it but, when gg#4 was compares with some of the other big hype strains i ran into i found.myself more impressed with the l.a. affie, cherry pie and djs original hmmm blueberry from way back.

Gg#4 is good, i take. But idk if i would call it must have, gsc, triangle kush , cherry pie ime at least were true up to the hype strains.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I would say, im not saying gg#4 isnt good. Sure it is and looks like a good yielder for the quality... but gg#4 was passed out like crazy and seeds everywhere. Zona got pummeled by gg#4 and blue dream. I like it but, when gg#4 was compares with some of the other big hype strains i ran into i found.myself more impressed with the l.a. affie, cherry pie and djs original hmmm blueberry from way back.
> 
> Gg#4 is good, i take. But idk if i would call it must have, gsc, triangle kush , cherry pie ime at least were true up to the hype strains.


And for the sake of debate, gg#4 may have alot of fakes but its been pretty amazingly consistent. And gg#4 has sparked alot of debate on if its as good as some say. Everyone has an amazing batcj of ne thing, but gg#4 does seem consistly good. 

And i think gg#4 will prove a better parent than strain itself. Pairit right and u could have a mega resinous. Strain


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 13, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Goji Og x 88G13HP
> 1 and only female out of 5 beans
> 55 days finished
> Rock hard as in pure carbon rock hard nugs
> Nice and frosty top to bottom and the nugs smell of rotten fermenting berry and garlic hash smell. Absolutely Spectacular. I 100% recommend so far.View attachment 3584890 View attachment 3584919 View attachment 3584921 View attachment 3584922 View attachment 3584923


Sweet! Cant wait to pop a few from my pack. My freebie pack from GLG.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jan 13, 2016)

big SHOE posted on IG will be a new bodhi drop today with new things, a few landraces, and restocks 

he says it will be posted up later today, his instagram is @headiegardens i believe

and prayer tower seedlings are starting to crack above ground! hopefully they'll fully open by tomorrow 

much love everyone! happy gardening!


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 13, 2016)

gonna have a fun couple of months. Popped 5 goji 5 love tri and 4 silver lotus. let the hunt begin.
bes


pnwmystery said:


> Thanks for the feed back!  I went through all my seeds and discovered I may have a little bit of an addiction. Hmm, I kind of also want to pop a couple Wookie #7s x 88 G13/HP. Too many things to pop.


no kidding! I just popped 15 seeds from three strains. I'm on a quick boat to research town now. time to get the herb.iq updated


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 13, 2016)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> big SHOE posted on IG will be a new bodhi drop today with new things, a few landraces, and restocks
> 
> he says it will be posted up later today, his instagram is @headiegardens i believe
> 
> ...


Shoe is a G!! I missed that space monkey from GLG (watched 35 packs disappear practically in an instant) He set one aside for me since I've ordered though him before. This will be my first gg4 cross!
ETA: forgot to add that he already had some of my cash from a previous order that was out of stock. Changed to the space monkey after he hit me up last night to let me know about the new stock.. Like I said, G.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 13, 2016)

Tigermelon/DBF3 #1 (super freak)
Rooted very well in something like 4-5 days with no heat mat because mine broke a week or so ago.
 

Both of the other female tester cuttings have rooted pretty well also. Waiting on the 97BM/PNL5 both to show me the roots.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 13, 2016)

@Mad Hamish , got 3 DS in the dirt. Are the girls you experienced finicky at all?


----------



## limonene (Jan 13, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> gonna have a fun couple of months. Popped 5 goji 5 love tri and 4 silver lotus. let the hunt begin.
> bes
> 
> 
> no kidding! I just popped 15 seeds from three strains. I'm on a quick boat to research town now. time to get the herb.iq updated


Nice line up! I'm especially interested in the sv and lt, have a pack of each --are you doing a thread for this grow?


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Pair it right and u could have a mega resinous. Strain


I am in total agreement with you here, brotha! Not trying to diminish your opinion by any means, but check some of these numbers for comparison (selected these all from SC for sake of testing uniformity and b/c they do testing for HTCC and for this years Emerald) :

4.757% Total Terpene Concentration
30.87% Total Active Cannabinoids

^^^This is what another GG #4 sample was tested at just 4 days ago...

Girl Scout Cookies:
3.3% TTC
28% TAC

2.8% TTC
25.3% TAC

2% TTC
26% TAC

Platinum Cookies:
3.69%
25.5%

Star Trek:
3.5%
29.5%

Star Dawg:
3.14%
24.74%

Pre 98 Bubba:
1.6%
22.18%

Ghost OG:
2.14%
27%

Sour Diesel:
2.25%
27.3%

Banana Kush:
2.6%
26.33%

http://sclabs.com/sample-detail.html?id=150204


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 13, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> I am in total agreement with you here, brotha! Not trying to diminish your opinion by any means, but check some of these numbers for comparison (selected these all from SC for sake of testing uniformity and b/c they do testing for HTCC and for this years Emerald) :
> 
> 4.757% Total Terpene Concentration
> 30.87% Total Active Cannabinoids
> ...


4.757% Total Terpene Concentration


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 13, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> 4.757% Total Terpene Concentration
> View attachment 3585320


Those are great numbers for sure. As good as any can ask for right. And an example of how good a strain can be wen grown skillfully. So.mayb i was harsh, i would though gg#4s best qualities r overall resin, and high yield. Where many strains are prized for flavor and sometimes things like exotic and atypical effects are over stated or understated.

Mayb its personal opinion, gg#4 is one of the more controversial strains, but i know we can absolutely agree that gg#4 has some of the highest breeding potentials of any strain around.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 13, 2016)

That's quite the comprehensive terp test!


also what is the parentage on the Star Trek strain? haha I am almost finished watching Deep Space Nine.Quite enjoying it.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 13, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> That's quite the comprehensive terp test!
> 
> 
> also what is the parentage on the Star Trek strain? haha I am almost finished watching Deep Space Nine.Quite enjoying it.


Nice! I think Star Trek = Sensi Star x Trainwreck...but someone correct me if wrong...


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 13, 2016)

Just ordered jungle spice and dragons blood hp from shoe. Love triangle and strange brew freebies. Next time will be dank Zappa and either gogi or maybe black lotus. Angelica also makes me curious. 

Shoe wanted me to send you this photo he took in your honor @madhamish.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 13, 2016)

Well i lost the f***in office lottery.....so i guess im not buying out great lakes.


----------



## futant (Jan 13, 2016)

torontoke said:


> So did any of you guys test the space monkey?
> I'm curious if the gg4 was legit and if there are any gg leaners.
> Been dying to finally get my hands on the hype machine up here in the forgotten North.


Now that I have grown it myself... the hype is pretty real.
Yes, the seeds are intentional, and they are from my Black Triangle stud plant.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 13, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> @Mad Hamish , got 3 DS in the dirt. Are the girls you experienced finicky at all?View attachment 3585225


I learned this all from SHOE: She likes a mild soil and tons of root space. Watch the fans, if they go dark olive green time to dial back the N a little. Your main battle with her is leaves versus buds. Too much N and you get this incredibly dense canopy allowing very little light down. Huge leaves tiny buds. 
You will find benefits from topping for yield. 
Whatever you do do NOT flower until structure has 'opened up' and you have fair nodal spacing in your lateral branches. You will find yourself defoliating like a mad man. 
All phenos tolerated defoliation very well. She regenerated rapidly so any nodes you remove need the fan joined to the node removed or she might try make another shoot at the removal site. 
Last thing is she responds to light BIG TIME. I had a girl hogging all of 1400 watts and asking for MORE. 
So mild soil, hard core lighting, some canopy management and thats about it...

This is Mind Rape going in to flower today watch how quick she is over the next while... thats not eagle clawing the leaf is folded from being squished against the tent. I will take some clones off her and clean her up a little later and show you how I prepare her for bud-set.
You can also get some great Dank Sinatra info from Strayfox his keeper looks almost identical to mine, fades with pinks blues and purples. And SHOE also found a long term keeper.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 13, 2016)

Dirty Ortega aka Dirty Sanchez. If you can find beans of this dont let them slip past. Get your sniping groove on and hunt a pack. Seriously. 7 weeks flower and getting ridiculously big. Id love to try more Ortega crosses. And if you are a Dirty Hippy fan this cross hits all the notes. Sativas that put you DOWN can teach most Indica a lesson or two. Brutal potency. I have seen a few people break out in sweats. Evening ended. Nighty night. EDIT: cant get the pic to upload dammit.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 13, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I learned this all from SHOE: She likes a mild soil and tons of root space. Watch the fans, if they go dark olive green time to dial back the N a little. Your main battle with her is leaves versus buds. Too much N and you get this incredibly dense canopy allowing very little light down. Huge leaves tiny buds.
> You will find benefits from topping for yield.
> Whatever you do do NOT flower until structure has 'opened up' and you have fair nodal spacing in your lateral branches. You will find yourself defoliating like a mad man.
> All phenos tolerated defoliation very well. She regenerated rapidly so any nodes you remove need the fan joined to the node removed or she might try make another shoot at the removal site.
> ...


You're a wealth of knowledge my friend, thank you very much. Beautiful plant!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 14, 2016)

Hopefully this upload works... Dirty Ortega aka Dirty Sanchez... Havent named her... smells like sweat and wood smoke in flower cures to a very nice spicy smell and taste with strong sandalwood notes and just a touch of tartness. Peculiar girl I like her very much. Seeds of this x Dream Beaver almost done cant wait to pop a few...


Al Yamoni said:


> You're a wealth of knowledge my friend, thank you very much. Beautiful plant!


 Like I said all credit to big SHOE


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 14, 2016)

weir second pic uploaded in a new reply box... wish you could see how much is there to hold her up i felt like a structural engineer. Still flopping.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 14, 2016)

limonene said:


> Nice line up! I'm especially interested in the sv and lt, have a pack of each --are you doing a thread for this grow?


I finally had a chance to smoke some of my Silver Mnt. To be honest, I didnt think that I was going to like it. I was way wrong! I thought that Prayer Tower was going to be better, wrong... Lime/Floor cleaner taste, and I can def work on it without getting tired and ready for a weed nap!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2016)

[QUOTE="D_Urbmon, post: 12232981, member: 880721"
also what is the parentage on the Star Trek strain? haha I am almost finished watching Deep Space Nine.Quite enjoying it. [/QUOTE]

Never cared much for ST after Next Generation, but some of the characters were interesting..........


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 14, 2016)

limonene said:


> Nice line up! I'm especially interested in the sv and lt, have a pack of each --are you doing a thread for this grow?


I don't see why not!
First round just gonna be a sog run while I finish the new flower room screens and led light swaps. those bastards are expensive


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 14, 2016)

My first round/pheno of Silver Lotus is ready to be chopped. I'll get some pics in the next day or two.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 14, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I learned this all from SHOE: She likes a mild soil and tons of root space. Watch the fans, if they go dark olive green time to dial back the N a little. Your main battle with her is leaves versus buds. Too much N and you get this incredibly dense canopy allowing very little light down. Huge leaves tiny buds.
> You will find benefits from topping for yield.
> Whatever you do do NOT flower until structure has 'opened up' and you have fair nodal spacing in your lateral branches. You will find yourself defoliating like a mad man.
> All phenos tolerated defoliation very well. She regenerated rapidly so any nodes you remove need the fan joined to the node removed or she might try make another shoot at the removal site.
> ...


Thanks for all the info!


----------



## limonene (Jan 14, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I finally had a chance to smoke some of my Silver Mnt. To be honest, I didnt think that I was going to like it. I was way wrong! I thought that Prayer Tower was going to be better, wrong... Lime/Floor cleaner taste, and I can def work on it without getting tired and ready for a weed nap!


sounds perfect to me, those hazey type strains are extremely popular in my neck of the woods right now!
I have to say as well the 4 silver mountains i have in bloom right now are all excellent, each looks it will yield really nice and I'm loving the structure.


----------



## limonene (Jan 14, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> My first round/pheno of Silver Lotus is ready to be chopped. I'll get some pics in the next day or two.


look forward to it bud, what phenotypes did you encounter? A 50/50 would be unreal!


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 14, 2016)

limonene said:


> look forward to it bud, what phenotypes did you encounter? A 50/50 would be unreal!


She has potential to be a 50/50 but until i can see a few more pheno's run, my baseline is skewed haha.. That's about as much as I can say so far. I Had a cal and micro deficiency hit the 2nd week after the flip and a 28 inch stretch. Being a scrogger it caught me way off guard. Some friends who extract want her bad already. Frosty for sure. The nug structures are on point with some fox tailing here towards the end. Dense nugs with decent staggering that I believe I can turn into 12 inch colas across the screen. I'll get you some pics. They speak a thousand words.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 14, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I finally had a chance to smoke some of my Silver Mnt... Lime/Floor cleaner taste, and I can def work on it without getting tired and ready for a weed nap!





limonene said:


> I have to say as well the 4 silver mountains i have in bloom right now are all excellent, each looks it will yield really nice and I'm loving the structure.


Sounds Yummy! Are you finding that SM finishes beyond 9 weeks? That's kinda my cutoff... Thanks. Gotta respect the lineage, and also the name is dope.

Rainbow - Man on Silver Mountain is f'n beast azz song! Ronnie James Dio on da vocals ya'll!


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 14, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hopefully this upload works... Dirty Ortega aka Dirty Sanchez... Havent named her... smells like sweat and wood smoke in flower cures to a very nice spicy smell and taste with strong sandalwood notes and just a touch of tartness. Peculiar girl I like her very much. Seeds of this x Dream Beaver almost done cant wait to pop a few...
> 
> Like I said all credit to big SHOE
> 
> View attachment 3585618



Alright Hamish. Mayb u know... now on thw pic u posted here u have a fan leaf where one finger is canoeing downward. 

Ive had this happen before and thought it was N toxicity but i dont think it is...what causes that leaf deformation?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 14, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Alright Hamish. Mayb u know... now on thw pic u posted here u have a fan leaf where one finger is canoeing downward.
> 
> Ive had this happen before and thought it was N toxicity but i dont think it is...what causes that leaf deformation?


I don't know anything about it but it has happened to me many a time.. An example of a Bodhi plant that did that was Nepali OG x Good Medicine. It kept me thinking that I could never make her happy but she turned out to be my all time favorite smoke.
ETA: Ok, ok. _One_ of my favorite smokes.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 14, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I don't know anything about it but it has happened to me many a time.. An example of a Bodhi plant that did that was Nepali OG x Good Medicine. It kept me thinking that I could never make her happy but she turned out to be my all time favorite smoke.
> ETA: Ok, ok. _One_ of my favorite smokes.


Oooo its the mystery symptom lol no ive had it happen a few times. Honestly it seems to.happen at two times...most often. First, on lower leaves that dont get light from growing up into a fan leaf. 

And 2. to some of the bigger leaves....usually in week 1 or 2. Idk id really like to kno becuz it basically destroys that leaf or finger at least from working.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Rainbow - Man on Silver Mountain is f'n beast azz song! Ronnie James Dio on da vocals ya'll!


Ahhh...a Ronny James fan. Surely you've ran the Ronny James Dio 'Holy Diver' beans?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Alright Hamish. Mayb u know... now on thw pic u posted here u have a fan leaf where one finger is canoeing downward.
> 
> Ive had this happen before and thought it was N toxicity but i dont think it is...what causes that leaf deformation?





JDGreen said:


> Oooo its the mystery symptom lol no ive had it happen a few times. Honestly it seems to.happen at two times...most often. First, on lower leaves that dont get light from growing up into a fan leaf.
> 
> And 2. to some of the bigger leaves....usually in week 1 or 2. Idk id really like to kno becuz it basically destroys that leaf or finger at least from working.


I was taught canoeing is usually a slightly hot mix and I have never worried about it since. The girls just dont get tea at all and I still swear by LactoB serum or Bokashi to straighten it out. Also happens if I tol dress too much EWC. They always pull right though.
I had a pheno of LVBK that made the most nasty eagle claws. Evwntually got her looking good in a seedling mix but she didnt do much in the line of flowers that time. Ran her claws and all another one time. No issues aside from what looked like witch fingers poking oit everywhere...
I learned all this stuff from Black Jesus wonder where that cat has gone...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 15, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Sounds Yummy! Are you finding that SM finishes beyond 9 weeks? That's kinda my cutoff... Thanks. Gotta respect the lineage, and also the name is dope.
> 
> Rainbow - Man on Silver Mountain is f'n beast azz song! Ronnie James Dio on da vocals ya'll!


Dio... sorely missed. Can the man wail wowowow.


----------



## limonene (Jan 15, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Sounds Yummy! Are you finding that SM finishes beyond 9 weeks? That's kinda my cutoff... Thanks. Gotta respect the lineage, and also the name is dope.
> 
> Rainbow - Man on Silver Mountain is f'n beast azz song! Ronnie James Dio on da vocals ya'll!


its my first run with silver mountain, i am expecting them to go 10 or 11 weeks but I've put them on 11/13 light schedule, that knocks a week off my amnesia flowering time, hoping it will do the same here.


----------



## limonene (Jan 15, 2016)

also we had the coldest temps since 2012 here last night, am off now to see how they are looking, am kind off concerned, with 5000watts of light on top temp hasn't gone over 20C. Its a space thats extremely hard to heat up.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 15, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Ahhh...a Ronny James fan. Surely you've ran the Ronny James Dio 'Holy Diver' beans?


Hahaha no, I had honestly totally forgot about that strain, had to look it up...then when I saw it was from SnowHigh (chocolate thai x big sur holy) X (acapulco gold x c99)...I remembered reading about it on Att! 

Had to look lineage up, though, then I remembered that strain came about accidentally from the year a male AG x c99 (unintentionally) knocked All his bishes up outdoors! I remember that year cuz I had read bout dude in Skunk and was waiting for his new line to drop and when it did it was all AG x c99 crosses.

SnowHigh seems like cool cat, and it all worked out cuz the world needed more Holy Diver! Hahaha, def one of my favorite songs from Dio!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 15, 2016)

limonene said:


> also we had the coldest temps since 2012 here last night, am off now to see how they are looking, am kind off concerned, with 5000watts of light on top temp hasn't gone over 20C. Its a space thats extremely hard to heat up.


Well then buckle in mate looks like the cold is still coming... going to be a badass winter for you cats in the UK.


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 15, 2016)

bodhi seeds said:


> i feel really bad that i dont get to visit here that often, but i feel really good that such an amazing collection of charactors keeps this thread filled with laughter, debate, mystery and intrigue, and some really oversized neon green thumbs. i figured since I’m lurking ill answer a few questions from the last couple of pages.
> 
> 
> how i do it:
> ...



Hey brotha..what about Isaac haze X MSS or Giesel X MSS already packed with it...appy super skunk poppin soon. Bless


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 15, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I was taught canoeing is usually a slightly hot mix and I have never worried about it since. The girls just dont get tea at all and I still swear by LactoB serum or Bokashi to straighten it out. Also happens if I tol dress too much EWC. They always pull right though.
> I had a pheno of LVBK that made the most nasty eagle claws. Evwntually got her looking good in a seedling mix but she didnt do much in the line of flowers that time. Ran her claws and all another one time. No issues aside from what looked like witch fingers poking oit everywhere...
> I learned all this stuff from Black Jesus wonder where that cat has gone...



So maybe ot is the N. Or proportion of N to other nutrients. Im sure if i fix the bacteria/fungi i could eliminate the issue totally....but

It is rather isolated. So im not too worried...just wen it does happen idk y.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Hahaha no, I had honestly totally forgot about that strain, had to look it up...then when I saw it was from SnowHigh (chocolate thai x big sur holy) X (acapulco gold x c99)...I remembered reading about it on Att!


No kidding? The one I have is a MotaRebel strain - Rocky Mtn High x Herijuana. Probably 7 left, and enjoying at least a 2 year siesta.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 15, 2016)

So I sent in some cash to Shoe a while back for the Dread Bread, mistakenly it was out of stock and he didn't realize right away... I told him that I would wait no problems.. Once he got the restock no DB.. He sent me Space Monkey instead!! and a bunch of freebies for the mistake. (I insisted that he keep the extras but he refused!) What a great guy!! I'll post pics of the stash later once I go get the mail..


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 15, 2016)

Lyrics frank Zappa. Music Dweezil. Vocals by Dio's cousin.


----------



## limonene (Jan 15, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Hahaha no, I had honestly totally forgot about that strain, had to look it up...then when I saw it was from SnowHigh (chocolate thai x big sur holy) X (acapulco gold x c99)...I remembered reading about it on Att!
> 
> Had to look lineage up, though, then I remembered that strain came about accidentally from the year a male AG x c99 (unintentionally) knocked All his bishes up outdoors! I remember that year cuz I had read bout dude in Skunk and was waiting for his new line to drop and when it did it was all AG x c99 crosses.
> 
> SnowHigh seems like cool cat, and it all worked out cuz the world needed more Holy Diver! Hahaha, def one of my favorite songs from Dio!


I've run his high voltage and purple pantera, the latter was very pretty indeed. Got some of his true gangster kush beans too. If I remember correctly he went through 50 kush lines to make that strain. A little squirrel tells me snow and B may have some collaborative seeds coming out sometime soon.


----------



## limonene (Jan 15, 2016)

11 super silver temple popped today. I've given them to a friend, going to babysit him through his return to growing. Literally no info on that strain anywhere!


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 15, 2016)

limonene said:


> 11 super silver temple popped today. I've given them to a friend, going to babysit him through his return to growing. Literally no info on that strain anywhere!


Ive had the same luck with the mountain temple im running NO INFO...maybe even less than the silver,heard a few good things, but the mt. t has been awesome. Super lemon limey kinda irish spring soap(in a good way). Low strech on both females. Super bushy. And shes a super sativa too. Maybe 9-10 weeks looking like....shes at 4w.. I think i love her lol

But no info...Just goes to show.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 15, 2016)

I also think those r close the mt temple is (ssh xwillies wonder) xappy
Opposed to silver mountain- ssh x appy

Maybe where the bushy frame comes from though


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 15, 2016)

Always liked dio I think he also did that song like a rainbow in the dark is that rainbow the same as Ritchie blackmores rainbow? & deep purple? I'm also curious about the appy that's in so many of these crosses


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jan 15, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Just got an order in from SVOC.....Bodhi collection is starting to get respectable.
> View attachment 3527297


Wow. That seriously started to direct blood flow into the tip of my penis. That is an incredible collection. One day....


----------



## limonene (Jan 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Ive had the same luck with the mountain temple im running NO INFO...maybe even less than the silver,heard a few good things, but the mt. t has been awesome. Super lemon limey kinda irish spring soap(in a good way). Low strech on both females. Super bushy. And shes a super sativa too. Maybe 9-10 weeks looking like....shes at 4w.. I think i love her lol
> 
> But no info...Just goes to show.


I've grown mountain temple! Massive phenotype variation, all nice! I've kept a 8 weeker for future fun!


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 15, 2016)

limonene said:


> 11 super silver temple popped today. I've given them to a friend, going to babysit him through his return to growing. Literally no info on that strain anywhere!


i had the same thing happen when a friend gave me this pack of the SL. nothing on it anywhere. but sitting here trimming, I'm fucking stoked on her.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 15, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Always liked dio I think he also did that song like a rainbow in the dark is that rainbow the same as Ritchie blackmores rainbow? & deep purple? I'm also curious about the appy that's in so many of these crosses


Appalachia... the 'transformer' daddy... always seems to take the best qualities of the mother and put a spin on it. Always exciting working with an Appy cross. Super vigor and incredible frost guaranteed. Fantastic stuff for us pheno hunters.


----------



## limonene (Jan 15, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Appalachia... the 'transformer' daddy... always seems to take the best qualities of the mother and put a spin on it. Always exciting working with an Appy cross. Super vigor and incredible frost guaranteed. Fantastic stuff for us pheno hunters.


I totally prefer the appy to the lotus for exactly those reasons


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 15, 2016)

limonene said:


> I've grown mountain temple! Massive phenotype variation, all nice! I've kept a 8 weeker for future fun!


Well i was pretty lucky having the 2/4 female look just alike and smell pretty similar... 

How do u like her?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Always liked dio I think he also did that song like a rainbow in the dark is that rainbow the same as Ritchie blackmores rainbow? & deep purple?


Blackmore formed Rainbow after leaving DP; not sure how long Dio was in Rainbow as a quick listening of one lp left me extremely 'meh'. Ronny James did some fine work, however, as Ozzy's replacement in BS - talk about a tough gig. The Heaven and Hell lp with RJD had some killer tracks.

Unfortunately, Dio was rather fat when the BS/Blue Oyster Cult film "Black and Blue" was made, and for some reason, the camera on RJD shot him almost continuously from an awful angle - looking up - which hung half the movie with close ups of his sweaty double chin and flared nostrils. Ruined everyone's acid trip, unless you shut your eyes and just listened. Neon KNight, Heaven and Hell, and Die Young all killed. Still do.







On a Bodhi note..... .......3 apollo 11 x snow lotus getting an quick flip to 11 / 13.


----------



## limonene (Jan 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Well i was pretty lucky having the 2/4 female look just alike and smell pretty similar...
> 
> How do u like her?


i kept the shortest flowerer, very nice plant, ticks most boxes, there were more hazy phenos but i liked the structure and bloom time of this girl. There was a huge bud haze pheno that would take about 11 weeks to finish, unfortunately when i ran her i didn't have the opportunity to give her the full time because the rest of my room was ready in 9 and i had plants ready to come in. i passed the cut of the short girl to a mate, he's grown her out with a snowqueen that i gave him, he preferred the sq to smoke but the mt had better structure. I've just taken 3 cuts back of both girls for future fun and games.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 15, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> No kidding? The one I have is a MotaRebel strain - Rocky Mtn High x Herijuana. Probably 7 left, and enjoying at least a 2 year siesta.


I learn smthn new everyday, brotha, as I was completely unawares of this particular strain!! Familiar w MotaRebel though...


limonene said:


> I've run his high voltage and purple pantera, the latter was very pretty indeed. Got some of his true gangster kush beans too. If I remember correctly he went through 50 kush lines to make that strain. A little squirrel tells me snow and B may have some collaborative seeds coming out sometime soon.


Hells ya baller, those were both on my radar! Awesome to hear they may be doin collabo, SnowHigh thanks / credits Bodhi in his breeders's profile, Re$pect !!!


----------



## Joedank (Jan 15, 2016)

8/8 up on my harlequinn X A11gf3  10/10 on the urkle X dargonsblood f3 testers ... 
3/4 on perkins cannatonic x good meds .... thanks mrs b & mr b


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 15, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Blackmore formed Rainbow after leaving DP; not sure how long Dio was in Rainbow as a quick listening of one lp left me extremely 'meh'. Ronny James did some fine work, however, as Ozzy's replacement in BS - talk about a tough gig. The Heaven and Hell lp with RJD had some killer tracks.
> 
> Unfortunately, Dio was rather fat when the BS/Blue Oyster Cult film "Black and Blue" was made, and for some reason, the camera on RJD shot him almost continuously from an awful angle - looking up - which hung half the movie with close ups of his sweaty double chin and flared nostrils. Ruined everyone's acid trip, unless you shut your eyes and just listened. Neon KNight, Heaven and Hell, and Die Young all killed. Still do.
> 
> ...


When I was in Baghdad the Psyc OPs, never heard of them before, would scream Black Sabbath and 80's Metalica as we would leave the base at 4am. They only did it a couple of times during Ramadan, but it was cool hearing "War Pig" echo through Baghdad. I was infantry and I spent 18hrs that day clearing houses! I need to get my photo album transferred to digital!!!

PSYOP


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 15, 2016)

great to see another combat vet on here. makes me really happy!!!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 15, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> great to see another combat vet on here. makes me really happy!!!


There are a couple on here!

Since I am here. I am looking for a big plant!!! Who had that Fuzz a couple of pages back? I was looking, but I am also distracted at the time...

Does A11 have a latex rubber smell to it? A few years back, I came across something called A-11 but I had no idea what it was at the time. I have been keeping an eye out for it.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 15, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> There are a couple on here!
> 
> Since I am here. I am looking for a big plant!!! Who had that Fuzz a couple of pages back? I was looking, but I am also distracted at the time...
> 
> Does A11 have a latex rubber smell to it? A few years back, I came across something called A-11 but I had no idea what it was at the time. I have been keeping an eye out for it.



I wanna say @Steelheader3430 ...but i may b wrong.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-795#post-12118796

And i think B let the A11s go.. amd i think they vary alot on pheno, especially the open pollen.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 15, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> There are a couple on here!
> 
> Since I am here. I am looking for a big plant!!! Who had that Fuzz a couple of pages back? I was looking, but I am also distracted at the time...
> 
> Does A11 have a latex rubber smell to it? A few years back, I came across something called A-11 but I had no idea what it was at the time. I have been keeping an eye out for it.


That Fuzz had a few months veg time I recall Steelheader saying...


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah she did. Like 4 1/2 months. Lol. She started as a rooted budling. I ended up with lots of larf. She was a mom. Or should have been but I suck at cloning. She's still around. I can't bring myself to cull her I guess. I need to discipline myself and start training better. Then harvest would improve. This was May 6th and entered flower on sep 22. Time to retry the bubble cloner.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 16, 2016)

Getting excited about these Tigermelon X DBF3 ladies! The blooms are starting very slowly..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 16, 2016)

97 blue moonshine X purple sativa nl#5
Flowered at the same time as the testers


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 16, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> So I live quite far from anywhere remotely "legal" and I'm still waiting on my meds to cure, so I hit up the commercial guy I know in my area and he says he has some moontang.. Blew me away that Bodhi gear is hitting my neighborhood commercial style.
> 
> Shit is stinky as fuck!!
> 
> I'm glad my last bag of street garbage is going to be Bodhi _and_ it's clean!


I did a search on Moontang and this is what I found. I am looking for a bigger yielding strain this time, and it looks like your friend had it for that reason right? I have been thinking of some skunk and this has me excited!

MoonTang and A-11 for my next order possibly. I have so many OG crosses right now, I really need something different!


----------



## limonene (Jan 16, 2016)

Blueberry hash plant blue dream Dom day 29 - smells divine bbhp ghp Dom one of the stockiest plants I've ever seen. BRanches are seriously strong.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 16, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I did a search on Moontang and this is what I found. I am looking for a bigger yielding strain this time, and it looks like your friend had it for that reason right? I have been thinking of some skunk and this has me excited!
> 
> MoonTang and A-11 for my next order possibly. I have so many OG crosses right now, I really need something different!


This stuff was commercial from a distant land so I have no idea, I would assume he knows nothing of yield just due to the fact that he is not and has no desire to be a grower. The nugs definitely seemed as though they came from a plant that put out.

Where I am at the people that provide to the streets hardly have a choice as to what they have available compared to anyone in a med/rec state as far as I know.

You can't even get concentrates here of any kind... Shitty hash comes around every few years.. I have to make them all if I want any extracts.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 16, 2016)

This is now the first place I visit when I pull up Riu I need to start going back & study this thread it seems bodhi in some respects similar to ggg in that some of their strains are ever evolving in various crosses I've long wanted to try one of ggg grape stomper crosses the aloha gs was the longest available I've seen now at the attitude it's sold out the point I'm trying to make is that you see something you like you better move on it before it's gone or wait until a cross of it pops up I'm still leaning on the heaven mountain although the dank Sinatra sounds like a good evening time smoke which are my favorites that's just me though


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 16, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I did a search on Moontang and this is what I found. I am looking for a bigger yielding strain this time, and it looks like your friend had it for that reason right? I have been thinking of some skunk and this has me excited!
> 
> MoonTang and A-11 for my next order possibly. I have so many OG crosses right now, I really need something different!


I have been passing cuts of Bodhi gear around... found some of my Dream Beaver. Spent a hour arguing how it is NOT Dream WEAVER. Was hard to do without letting on it is my cut. Hardly anybody knows I grow lol. The name Bodhi did stick I think. I repeated it over and over. People just dont bother.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 16, 2016)

Flower day 5 on these LA Affie x Dragon Blood F3. They certainly do leap right ahead at the flip. Not just stretch but overall BIG. Got some at day 12 too, from early bud set looks like golfball kush type nugs coming... Hopefully no male flowers this time pretty damn certain that was my fault anyway. Fixed it so... lets hope... also this is a clone run so whooooopppeeeeee  highly unlikely to find balls.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 16, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have been passing cuts of Bodhi gear around... found some of my Dream Beaver. Spent a hour arguing how it is NOT Dream WEAVER. Was hard to do without letting on it is my cut. Hardly anybody knows I grow lol. The name Bodhi did stick I think. I repeated it over and over. People just dont bother.


I was about to get a bag of FF Light Warrior for my seeds, and start some Beaver and SSDD that I have on hand already. I have been holding it for a while! I am have been a little reserved about it because I might not be able to find another pack if I f-it up. I am still a novice grower...

Can someone point me in the direction of a good yielding skunk or cheese? I thought MoonTang? It is a flavor that I have been missing.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 16, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I was about to get a bag of FF Light Warrior for my seeds, and start some Beaver and SSDD that I have on hand already. I have been holding it for a while! I am have been a little reserved about it because I might not be able to find another pack if I f-it up. I am still a novice grower...
> 
> Can someone point me in the direction of a good yielding skunk or cheese? I thought MoonTang? It is a flavor that I have been missing.


I wrote B a message, "wheres the cheese man" lol i wish he had some good cheese crosses. I wpuld say that ssdd is alittle hard for a novice. There seems to b some that r easier, but mine was a total princess.

Im not sayong dont go for it, shes gorgeous..but b vigilant, and keep ur eye on her for any deficiencies or toxicity.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 16, 2016)

It looks like bodhi has a lot more gear than the attitude carries I'm reading some strains I don't see there


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 16, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> It looks like bodhi has a lot more gear than the attitude carries I'm reading some strains I don't see there


Attitude is probably not the best choice for Bodhi selection. In my opinion the top seed vendors to look at for Bodhi stock would be (in no particular order):

Seed Vault of California (I have ordered many packs through here and they take gift cards which can be purchased with credit cards) 
Great Lake Genteics (Heard alot of great feedback but they are cash only as far as I know)
SHOE (New guy on the block but is apparently a very well known member at BB, hearing amazing feedback about him as well)


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 16, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> It looks like bodhi has a lot more gear than the attitude carries I'm reading some strains I don't see there


Honestly if ur willing to.look Bodhi has hundreds of crosses. Last falls testers list had 50+ options. Most don't hit bulk market.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 16, 2016)

Yo @Mad Hamish , or anyone else who has popped a bunch of Dream beaver. Is the grapefruit pheno pretty common or r there some more common phenos, or maybe she carries a wide range of phenos...which i feel like i heard. Making her a kinda wild card


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm in California so that seed vault might need a look see old habits die hard although I've ordered from worldwide & sannies most of my orders have been from the tude sannie has given me the best overall service attitude has both the heaven mountain & dank Sinatra but it's always interesting to see what's out there thanks for the heads-up


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 16, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm in California so that seed vault might need a look see old habits die hard although I've ordered from worldwide & sannies most of my orders have been from the tude sannie has given me the best overall service attitude has both the heaven mountain & dank Sinatra but it's always interesting to see what's out there thanks for the heads-up



Great lakes is my new bodhi home. DBJ rules!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 17, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yo @Mad Hamish , or anyone else who has popped a bunch of Dream beaver. Is the grapefruit pheno pretty common or r there some more common phenos, or maybe she carries a wide range of phenos...which i feel like i heard. Making her a kinda wild card


I wont count on finding her in one pack. We are talking an Appy cross after all. BUT I dont know anybody who has run the Beaver that has not gotten the grapefruit and fuel. Not the pheno I would hunt myself, phenomenal smells and flavor and high and she is the most generous. Other phenos got exponentionally more powerful no jokes. 'Milla' is so potent nobody wants to drive after hitting some. First rush is so heavy you want to crawl out your own skin almost. I had a friend tell me DB is the only weed he thinks should be classed with coke and heroin. He was pretty serious about it too. Couldnt handle it went a little psycho. Milla is out of circulation and cuts dont get passed around. Too dangerously potent to leave my house. If I meet a person with severe enough medical needs she will be run again. Smoking her is hardly recreational.

It truly hits like a concentrate. Seeing mates mix half tobacco with it is not unusual. You can mix it like Maroccan hash.

Milla is a freak.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 17, 2016)

TE. I catch myself staring at her all the time...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 17, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I wont count on finding her in one pack. We are talking an Appy cross after all. BUT I dont know anybody who has run the Beaver that has not gotten the grapefruit and fuel. Not the pheno I would hunt myself, phenomenal smells and flavor and high and she is the most generous. Other phenos got exponentionally more powerful no jokes. 'Milla' is so potent nobody wants to drive after hitting some. First rush is so heavy you want to crawl out your own skin almost. I had a friend tell me DB is the only weed he thinks should be classed with coke and heroin. He was pretty serious about it too. Couldnt handle it went a little psycho. Milla is out of circulation and cuts dont get passed around. Too dangerously potent to leave my house. If I meet a person with severe enough medical needs she will be run again. Smoking her is hardly recreational.
> 
> It truly hits like a concentrate. Seeing mates mix half tobacco with it is not unusual. You can mix it like Maroccan hash.
> 
> Milla is a freak.


Is it a difficult grow? Greasemonkey has been working with me on my soil, and I should have it solved as soon as my compost is finished. I have been on the fence about starting Beaver because I do want to have my soil issue worked out 1st.. I just heard about skunk being easy, so I thought about holding onto the beaver for a little longer...

Did I ever tell you about how my dad used to bring to the woods with a camera? He told me that if I was going to be a man, I had to learn how to flatten beaver!!! I always had the biggest beaver


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 17, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I wont count on finding her in one pack. We are talking an Appy cross after all. BUT I dont know anybody who has run the Beaver that has not gotten the grapefruit and fuel. Not the pheno I would hunt myself, phenomenal smells and flavor and high and she is the most generous. Other phenos got exponentionally more powerful no jokes. 'Milla' is so potent nobody wants to drive after hitting some. First rush is so heavy you want to crawl out your own skin almost. I had a friend tell me DB is the only weed he thinks should be classed with coke and heroin. He was pretty serious about it too. Couldnt handle it went a little psycho. Milla is out of circulation and cuts dont get passed around. Too dangerously potent to leave my house. If I meet a person with severe enough medical needs she will be run again. Smoking her is hardly recreational.
> 
> It truly hits like a concentrate. Seeing mates mix half tobacco with it is not unusual. You can mix it like Maroccan hash.
> 
> Milla is a freak.


Right on brother, ive heard things eanging from ur milla cut to tea and varieties of citrus fruits. So i figured my chances would need the whole pack. I got 4 going now.

And id love that milla cuz. My uncle had a severe spinal injury sum time back anf i think he would.love it.

Ive only had one plant that sounds like that milla in potency and it was my dads friends original blueberry. Rumor had it, the cut was over 10+ years old. Wen i got to it over 5 years ago, long gone now 

But honestly DB sounds like an interesting hunt personally. I decided to do my hunting a few beans at a time to make sure i get my cuts. I have limited space to keep strains. So i got 4 dbs, 3 more ssdd and 2 lemon desiel hashplant(sooo excited... i need lemonheads!!!)

The grapefruit is not my #1 pheno hunt goal, but the flavor sounds very appealing. Im really hoping for that wide spectrum. Sooo excited. I got.pla.ts harvesting every other week due to staggering. So busy, constant excitement


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 17, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Is it a difficult grow? Greasemonkey has been working with me on my soil, and I should have it solved as soon as my compost is finished. I have been on the fence about starting Beaver because I do want to have my soil issue worked out 1st.. I just heard about skunk being easy, so I thought about holding onto the beaver for a little longer...
> 
> Did I ever tell you about how my dad used to bring to the woods with a camera? He told me that if I was going to be a man, I had to learn how to flatten beaver!!! I always had the biggest beaver
> View attachment 3587742



If ur worried about a strain being sensitive. Just run her in some light soil , like FF light warrior with some extra perlite and prolly a peat/coco mix like sunshine pro should b great. Very little nutes. Get her big enough to grab a clones....then dial in ur nutes

Should up ur success chances wen u have a cpl.clones on the side.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 17, 2016)

jabba stash. Mid flower. I may have found the purple js pheno. Calyx tips turning purp on top nug...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 17, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I wont count on finding her in one pack. We are talking an Appy cross after all. BUT I dont know anybody who has run the Beaver that has not gotten the grapefruit and fuel. Not the pheno I would hunt myself, phenomenal smells and flavor and high and she is the most generous. Other phenos got exponentionally more powerful no jokes. 'Milla' is so potent nobody wants to drive after hitting some. First rush is so heavy you want to crawl out your own skin almost. I had a friend tell me DB is the only weed he thinks should be classed with coke and heroin. He was pretty serious about it too. Couldnt handle it went a little psycho. Milla is out of circulation and cuts dont get passed around. Too dangerously potent to leave my house. If I meet a person with severe enough medical needs she will be run again. Smoking her is hardly recreational.
> 
> It truly hits like a concentrate. Seeing mates mix half tobacco with it is not unusual. You can mix it like Maroccan hash.
> 
> Milla is a freak.


Goddamn, as a spinal injury sufferer who needs some serious shit to get by but doesn't want to resort to being a full-time dab-monkey, this makes me want to run a pack of Dream Beaver. It is the only Bodhi line on my list. I would love to run SSDD but I hear it is largely unavailable and I'm in a holding pattern at the moment.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2016)

You were correct @apbx720 that ssdd bounced right back into shape after 2 heavy feedings with cal mag n my jacks classic.. Eats twice as much as any other strain in the garden.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 17, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Goddamn, as a spinal injury sufferer who needs some serious shit to get by but doesn't want to resort to being a full-time dab-monkey, this makes me want to run a pack of Dream Beaver. It is the only Bodhi line on my list. I would love to run SSDD but I hear it is largely unavailable and I'm in a holding pattern at the moment.


U can get both at great lakes bro! Yay! Act fast those appys drops gotta be nearly their end.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 17, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> jabba stash. Mid flower. I may have found the purple js pheno. Calyx tips turning purp on top nug...
> View attachment 3587784


Hey, i think i got a purple one too.. mine looks like shes gunna yield abit less, but she is only 17 in. (Testing to check flower) most of the purple color is the led, but if u change the spectrum rhe tips and edges of a few calyxes r purple
 

Yay for us!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 17, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> If ur worried about a strain being sensitive. Just run her in some light soil , like FF light warrior with some extra perlite and prolly a peat/coco mix like sunshine pro should b great. Very little nutes. Get her big enough to grab a clones....then dial in ur nutes
> 
> Should up ur success chances wen u have a cpl.clones on the side.


I thought beaver was out of stock already, fuck it, I am about to order a 2nd pack! Problem solved.

I was using Espoma's Bio-tone for a while, but I got better nutrients this time around. I might use fresh soil also so there is no guessing or heartbreak.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 17, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I wont count on finding her in one pack. We are talking an Appy cross after all. BUT I dont know anybody who has run the Beaver that has not gotten the grapefruit and fuel. Not the pheno I would hunt myself, phenomenal smells and flavor and high and she is the most generous. Other phenos got exponentionally more powerful no jokes. 'Milla' is so potent nobody wants to drive after hitting some. First rush is so heavy you want to crawl out your own skin almost. I had a friend tell me DB is the only weed he thinks should be classed with coke and heroin. He was pretty serious about it too. Couldnt handle it went a little psycho. Milla is out of circulation and cuts dont get passed around. Too dangerously potent to leave my house. If I meet a person with severe enough medical needs she will be run again. Smoking her is hardly recreational.
> 
> It truly hits like a concentrate. Seeing mates mix half tobacco with it is not unusual. You can mix it like Maroccan hash.
> 
> Milla is a freak.


Sign me up man! If she can put me down and keep me away from my keys I would be pleasantly surprised


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Sign me up man! If she can put me down and keep me away from my keys I would be pleasantly surprised


I picked up a handful from MWS because of posts like these. Tolerance sukks.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 17, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Is it a difficult grow? Greasemonkey has been working with me on my soil, and I should have it solved as soon as my compost is finished. I have been on the fence about starting Beaver because I do want to have my soil issue worked out 1st.. I just heard about skunk being easy, so I thought about holding onto the beaver for a little longer...
> 
> Did I ever tell you about how my dad used to bring to the woods with a camera? He told me that if I was going to be a man, I had to learn how to flatten beaver!!! I always had the biggest beaver
> View attachment 3587742


Very easy to grow just maybe a slight bit magnesium hungry but what isnt these days. A real treat outdoors too such high resistance to everything from mites to molds.


Al Yamoni said:


> Sign me up man! If she can put me down and keep me away from my keys I would be pleasantly surprised


Lose your keys in your own pocket... NO PROBLEMO that actually happened to me man no jokes. Put you down... no way... more like have you bouncing off the walls... total speed weed. Heart pounding not kidding. SUPER SATIVA.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 17, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Goddamn, as a spinal injury sufferer who needs some serious shit to get by but doesn't want to resort to being a full-time dab-monkey, this makes me want to run a pack of Dream Beaver. It is the only Bodhi line on my list. I would love to run SSDD but I hear it is largely unavailable and I'm in a holding pattern at the moment.


For pain go Dank Sinatra. Only thing that helps with my shoulder. Not certain if it helps with the pain or if it just knocks me out so hard I sleep through the pain, but it really does improve my quality of life. Not for daytime use in my case.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 17, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm in California so that seed vault might need a look see


With SVOC you can arrange same day pickup in San Diego. That way you do not have to wait anything to arrive in the mail.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 17, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hey, i think i got a purple one too.. mine looks like shes gunna yield abit less, but she is only 17 in. (Testing to check flower) most of the purple color is the led, but if u change the spectrum rhe tips and edges of a few calyxes r purple
> View attachment 3587819
> 
> Yay for us!


Hell ya nice!! Yup same thing purp calyx tips! I say "I think" because i still am not able to see for sure if its purple. Almost looks black. However im sure its purp because what else would it be, right? Lol. Shes healthy af so, ya its purp. We ll just have to wait n see just how purple she might get wont we? But Just know, she will be right next to my cold air intake later on thats fo sho!!!

Also all 4 of my js are def gonna yeild the least outta all other strains. However, shes the most beautiful flower at the farm imo! Bodhi gotta be keeping it around for a reason is what i tell myself. And it seems easy to find.

As for smell, not strong smelling at all at this point, none of the 4. But if u get up close n personal w her, only way i can describe is it smells like cologne, but i suck at describing smells all i know is i like it. Alot. Not the biggest yeilding strain but dank af so far. Not the best to scrogg, well at least w my method, mine streched to 3" innernodal space but that was likely my fault due to over fert, as none of the 4 like alot if nutes in fact the hardly like any. Looking like superb genes so far. Really looking forward to end result. So sadly im gonna just have to honor the name, and keep this as my head STASH! bummer, i know...


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 17, 2016)

Golden Gundam! I get anxious on vacation.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 17, 2016)

All 3 Dank Sinatra up and ready to roll!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 17, 2016)

Tigermelon x DBF3


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 17, 2016)

Hey al I hope to see these Finnish dank Sinatra sounds like a ticket to a good nights sleep which at times could be priceless as opposed to taking ambien @ mojo rising thanks


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 17, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Hell ya nice!! Yup same thing purp calyx tips! I say "I think" because i still am not able to see for sure if its purple. Almost looks black. However im sure its purp because what else would it be, right? Lol. Shes healthy af so, ya its purp. We ll just have to wait n see just how purple she might get wont we? But Just know, she will be right next to my cold air intake later on thats fo sho!!!
> 
> Also all 4 of my js are def gonna yeild the least outta all other strains. However, shes the most beautiful flower at the farm imo! Bodhi gotta be keeping it around for a reason is what i tell myself. And it seems easy to find.
> 
> As for smell, not strong smelling at all at this point, none of the 4. But if u get up close n personal w her, only way i can describe is it smells like cologne, but i suck at describing smells all i know is i like it. Alot. Not the biggest yeilding strain but dank af so far. Not the best to scrogg, well at least w my method, mine streched to 3" innernodal space but that was likely my fault due to over fert, as none of the 4 like alot if nutes in fact the hardly like any. Looking like superb genes so far. Really looking forward to end result. So sadly im gonna just have to honor the name, and keep this as my head STASH! bummer, i know...


Get a scope out... check the color of the TRICHS... I had deep blueish purple trichomes on some PCK once made the calyx tips look totally purple...


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 17, 2016)

I get some purple trics on my fuzz. I think it leaches out from the leaves.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 18, 2016)

Awesome could maybe get some purple hash!


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 18, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You were correct @apbx720 that ssdd bounced right back into shape after 2 heavy feedings with cal mag n my jacks classic.. Eats twice as much as any other strain in the garden.


Thats awesome bro! Glad it helped!! Ya she's definitely a hogg. Food is her drug. She needs help. But the one i fed early, because it was the yellowest, is kickin ass! I should have fed them all at that time, but didnt. But the others are following right behind. Flower production seems the same just that the others arent as green. Theyre still a lil N hungry but at this point i think theyre gonna be fine, probably just finish a bit yellower than i personally prefer.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 18, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Get a scope out... check the color of the TRICHS... I had deep blueish purple trichomes on some PCK once made the calyx tips look totally purple...


Nice! Ya that was looking thru a 60x but w hps lights on so its hard to tell but i plan to check at lights out tonight, if i dont forget again. I also had a GDP w purp trics. Maybe half regular trics. Some had purple dome and clear stem, and visa versa, but never found one w purp dome and stem both. Made for some really nice purple tinted hash tho!!


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 18, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Tigermelon x DBF3
> View attachment 3588228 View attachment 3588229 View attachment 3588230


Dude is that third one the poly?


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 18, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> All 3 Dank Sinatra up and ready to roll!
> View attachment 3588225 View attachment 3588223 View attachment 3588222


Thats an exciting time! Love popping new beans... Especially for new strain/pheno hunts!!


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 18, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Hell ya nice!! Yup same thing purp calyx tips! I say "I think" because i still am not able to see for sure if its purple. Almost looks black. However im sure its purp because what else would it be, right? Lol. Shes healthy af so, ya its purp. We ll just have to wait n see just how purple she might get wont we? But Just know, she will be right next to my cold air intake later on thats fo sho!!!
> 
> Also all 4 of my js are def gonna yeild the least outta all other strains. However, shes the most beautiful flower at the farm imo! Bodhi gotta be keeping it around for a reason is what i tell myself. And it seems easy to find.
> 
> As for smell, not strong smelling at all at this point, none of the 4. But if u get up close n personal w her, only way i can describe is it smells like cologne, but i suck at describing smells all i know is i like it. Alot. Not the biggest yeilding strain but dank af so far. Not the best to scrogg, well at least w my method, mine streched to 3" innernodal space but that was likely my fault due to over fert, as none of the 4 like alot if nutes in fact the hardly like any. Looking like superb genes so far. Really looking forward to end result. So sadly im gonna just have to honor the name, and keep this as my head STASH! bummer, i know...


Sounds like mine. But.ot a heavy feed pretty normal and super short nodes. The purp in minr is a lighter color i wil examine more today.
And she sits closest to the window, and i crack her to bring down temp. Cuz the led dont need much help. So no messy fans blowing dust, just a big filtered window covered, leaking cold air.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 18, 2016)

Yay. Its been over a week of meticulous seaching but still no nanners in my ssdd( wen i found 2 over a week ago, near some bleaching)


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Sounds like mine. But.ot a heavy feed pretty normal and super short nodes. The purp in minr is a lighter color i wil examine more today.
> And she sits closest to the window, and i crack her to bring down temp. Cuz the led dont need much help. So no messy fans blowing dust, just a big filtered window covered, leaking cold air.


Update on the JS: after a close look w the scope, w lights off this time, the tips of the top nugs calyxes are definitely dark purple! Even more exciting, i managed to find one tric that had what looked to be in color transformation, with purple color developing inside the center of the dome!!! Lets hope this continues!

However, i am kicking myself in the ass right abt now. I accidentally threw out this peticular JS phenos clones, mistaking them for a dif seed which was male.  Anybody ever had success re vegging a plant??

Edit: i also noted a very distinct, unique trait on this suspect purp pheno- the calyxes come to a very sharp point and almost look like lil thorns!! Never seen anything this sharp and spikey looking


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 18, 2016)

ssdd day 30. Noticed something crazy today. This pheno has a super super sweet fruity smell, COMPLETELY different from the other ssdd phenos, as they are more chemy sour danky smelling. Anyone know where in lineage this sweet fruity smell may be coming from?? @Mad hammish perhaps??


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 18, 2016)

More pics of STUFF!
Tester #7ssdd leaner. Probable keeper

U can see the purp tips on a cpl calyxes and leaves on this Jabaas Stash

Ssdd top pretty foxtaily


An d a non bodhi batman og for fun
Yay its been.harvest time for days. And its a loney boring trimjob.

All pics r on white only spectrum. So coloring is true


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 18, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Update on the JS: after a close look w the scope, w lights off this time, the tips of the top nugs calyxes are definitely dark purple! Even more exciting, i managed to find one tric that had what looked to be in color transformation, with purple color developing inside the center of the dome!!! Lets hope this continues!
> 
> However, i am kicking myself in the ass right abt now. I accidentally threw out this peticular JS phenos clones, mistaking them for a dif seed which was male.  Anybody ever had success re vegging a plant??
> 
> Edit: i also noted a very distinct, unique trait on this suspect purp pheno- the calyxes come to a very sharp point and almost look like lil thorns!! Never seen anything this sharp and spikey looking


Omg bro.i think we really have really similar plants. My calyxes r super pointy and ill have to check.the.trichs,
About a week ago pi with led on so color is f***** up. But calyx is wat we need t compare


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 18, 2016)

Sour butterscotch x g13/hp88 testers. Starting 3rd week of veg.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 18, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> ssdd day 30. Noticed something crazy today. This pheno has a super super sweet fruity smell, COMPLETELY different from the other ssdd phenos, as they are more chemy sour danky smelling. Anyone know where in lineage this sweet fruity smell may be coming from?? @Mad hammish perhaps??View attachment 3588444


His sweetness comes fromthe. Bubbashine and mayb alittle appy . His crosses leave some sweet. But the bubbashine is bubba kush x !blue moonshine!, which i think was part of dj shorts line but not 100% on that, but theres definitely blueberryness in the bubbashine


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 18, 2016)

Right now I'm soaking tha last of my femmed seeds (th- seeds mk ultra X bubblegum) feminized seeds have always been a challenge for me in that I always get ones that the hull don't split & fall away like it should requiring tweezers& toothpick surgery & if you break the little white tap- root you're screwed then you have the first set of leaves I think they're called catydons or something like that they more often than not are stuck together & in need of being separated or you're first set of real leaves can't develop rarely do I run into these problems with non- femmed gear I see the pics of those 3 dank sinatras popping up just like they should makes me seriously think I'm about done with feminized seeds & if possible getting seeds that originate here & are sold here avoiding international flight & X-Ray scanners & electronic devices might increase vitality just my thoughts on feminized seeds I've ran non feminized stuff from tga, sannie,ggg & my own with a lot fewer problems


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 18, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Nice! Ya that was looking thru a 60x but w hps lights on so its hard to tell but i plan to check at lights out tonight, if i dont forget again. I also had a GDP w purp trics. Maybe half regular trics. Some had purple dome and clear stem, and visa versa, but never found one w purp dome and stem both. Made for some really nice purple tinted hash tho!!


My PCK had purple swirls in clear or milky trichs too. THAT was trippy as fuk.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 18, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Dude is that third one the poly?





apbx720 said:


> Thats an exciting time! Love popping new beans... Especially for new strain/pheno hunts!!


Yeah , that's the super freak!

Dank Sinatra going into the veg cab this morning.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 18, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Right now I'm soaking tha last of my femmed seeds (th- seeds mk ultra X bubblegum) feminized seeds have always been a challenge for me in that I always get ones that the hull don't split & fall away like it should requiring tweezers& toothpick surgery & if you break the little white tap- root you're screwed then you have the first set of leaves I think they're called catydons or something like that they more often than not are stuck together & in need of being separated or you're first set of real leaves can't develop rarely do I run into these problems with non- femmed gear I see the pics of those 3 dank sinatras popping up just like they should makes me seriously think I'm about done with feminized seeds & if possible getting seeds that originate here & are sold here avoiding international flight & X-Ray scanners & electronic devices might increase vitality just my thoughts on feminized seeds I've ran non feminized stuff from tga, sannie,ggg & my own with a lot fewer problems


It really doesn't take that much extra room, and it becomes easier and easier spotting the males early on. I have had a world of trouble with fems as well..


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 18, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> ssdd day 30. Noticed something crazy today. This pheno has a super super sweet fruity smell, COMPLETELY different from the other ssdd phenos, as they are more chemy sour danky smelling. Anyone know where in lineage this sweet fruity smell may be coming from?? @Mad hammish perhaps??View attachment 3588444


I have 6 female SSDD from seed @38 days into flower right now and the overpowering smell I get is sweet fruit as well. I am guessing this comes from the Bubbashine mom which has DJ shorts blueberry in its lineage. Judging by looks alone I would say I have 3 distinct phenos but the only smell that is recognizable to me is the fruit. One of the other phenos smells a bit like black pepper. My sense of smell has never been that great and I did a shitload of coke in the 90's which I'm sure doesn't help. I am always jealous when folks can go into great detail about the smells coming off their plants, for me mostly its just "wow that shit smells dank!"


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 18, 2016)

I clone everything & number the babie to the parent which I have under t-5s after I cut the hours of light back the females emerge & I then know the sex of my babies femmed or non femmed you still have to then figure your phenos out the point is what good is femmed gear if you can't get it to pop like in the case of bodhi you're getting 11 seeds I'm thinking somewhere in there you're gonna get something you can work with I'm a bit envious of you guys you've already got babies going & im sitting here daydreaming!


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 18, 2016)

I love that fresh tennis ball smell. I feel like seabird guano and fishbone meal really help bring it out. just sayin ;P


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 18, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> I have 6 female SSDD from seed @38 days into flower right now and the overpowering smell I get is sweet fruit as well. I am guessing this comes from the Bubbashine mom which has DJ shorts blueberry in its lineage. Judging by looks alone I would say I have 3 distinct phenos but the only smell that is recognizable to me is the fruit. One of the other phenos smells a bit like black pepper. My sense of smell has never been that great and I did a shitload of coke in the 90's which I'm sure doesn't help. I am always jealous when folks can go into great detail about the smells coming off their plants, for me mostly its just "wow that shit smells dank!"


Ive had a few strains smell lime straight black pepper too, look out they ALL turned straight fruit by the end, mango smell mostly. But i predict the pepper the ones turn.fruity.


----------



## calicat (Jan 18, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Right now I'm soaking tha last of my femmed seeds (th- seeds mk ultra X bubblegum) feminized seeds have always been a challenge for me in that I always get ones that the hull don't split & fall away like it should requiring tweezers& toothpick surgery & if you break the little white tap- root you're screwed then you have the first set of leaves I think they're called catydons or something like that they more often than not are stuck together & in need of being separated or you're first set of real leaves can't develop rarely do I run into these problems with non- femmed gear I see the pics of those 3 dank sinatras popping up just like they should makes me seriously think I'm about done with feminized seeds & if possible getting seeds that originate here & are sold here avoiding international flight & X-Ray scanners & electronic devices might increase vitality just my thoughts on feminized seeds I've ran non feminized stuff from tga, sannie,ggg & my own with a lot fewer problems


Surgical removal can be avoided. Try practicing scoring your seeds first on an emery board or sand paper pre germination. If that does not work then you can lightly mist the casing with water from a hand sprayer. The helmet just falls off without playing surgeon.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 18, 2016)

I hope that nobody minds if I post a link to ICMag, but this is a dream beaver grow report. I was trying to find pictures for my wife so I could buy more packs lol, and I came across this article. It convinced my wife to let me get 2 more packs before they are gone! They are still in stock @MWS! I think that I was looking on Choice for some descriptions, and they were out of beaver, not MWS...

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=261430


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 18, 2016)

calicat said:


> Surgical removal can be avoided. Try practicing scoring your seeds first on an emery board or sand paper pre germination. If that does not work then you can lightly mist the casing with water from a hand sprayer. The helmet just falls off without playing surgeon.


Lol i have become quite the surgeon. Should prolly work.on retiring that practice


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Omg bro.i think we really have really similar plants. My calyxes r super pointy and ill have to check.the.trichs,
> About a week ago pi with led on so color is f***** up. But calyx is wat we need t compare


WOW yes that is EXACTLY what i was trying to describe! Mine looks exactly the same. This is great guys. Its so awesome to exchange such specific info like this!! I feel there is no better info abt these strains than what u can find on this thread. And i am greatful for you all!!


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 18, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> WOW yes that is EXACTLY what i was trying to describe! Mine looks exactly the same. This is great guys. Its so awesome to exchange such specific info like this!! I feel there is no better info abt these strains than what u can find on this thread. And i am greatful for you all!!


U sure as well. Really such a great thread full of sum serious green thumbs. 
And its pretty cool how lucky we were to grab that pheno and wild how close they r. I can wait to throw theses clones in. Bodhis really doin me some good.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 18, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> I have 6 female SSDD from seed @38 days into flower right now and the overpowering smell I get is sweet fruit as well. I am guessing this comes from the Bubbashine mom which has DJ shorts blueberry in its lineage. Judging by looks alone I would say I have 3 distinct phenos but the only smell that is recognizable to me is the fruit. One of the other phenos smells a bit like black pepper. My sense of smell has never been that great and I did a shitload of coke in the 90's which I'm sure doesn't help. I am always jealous when folks can go into great detail about the smells coming off their plants, for me mostly its just "wow that shit smells dank!"


I feel u on that one!! I smoke cigs. NOT proud of it. But it does affect my smell! Ive quit before, and planning another quit soon (as always) but i have a hard time putting a word to what im smelling. I find myself saying " awe man that fucking smells soooo goood, wtf does that smell like, its right on the tip of my tongue but cant fig it out. Dave come here, what does this smell like to you?" Lol


JDGreen said:


> Ive had a few strains smell lime straight black pepper too, look out they ALL turned straight fruit by the end, mango smell mostly. But i predict the pepper the ones turn.fruity.


Interesting, this fruity one didnt smell like this a week ago. Morphed rapidly to the fruit. This strain seems to do this severly. One of my other ssdd right now smells like piss garlic and pepper right now, also didnt smell like this before. Shit stinks lol i hope that smell changes cuz i dnt like it really. But im using guano teas so i think thats another factor that may be morphing these smell profiles so severely!! But whateves, they can do what they want i dnt mind. I like a variety of smell/flavors!!


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 18, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Yeah , that's the super freak!
> 
> Dank Sinatra going into the veg cab this morning.


I read that polyploids are steril!! Thats a game changer!!! Being able to chuck w/o seeding yr main crop, to me = priceless!!


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 18, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I feel u on that one!! I smoke cigs. NOT proud of it. But it does affect my smell! Ive quit before, and planning another quit soon (as always) but i have a hard time putting a word to what im smelling. I find myself saying " awe man that fucking smells soooo goood, wtf does that smell like, its right on the tip of my tongue but cant fig it out. Dave come here, what does this smell like to you?" Lol
> 
> Interesting, this fruity one didnt smell like this a week ago. Morphed rapidly to the fruit. This strain seems to do this severly. One of my other ssdd right now smells like piss garlic and pepper right now, also didnt smell like this before. Shit stinks lol i hope that smell changes cuz i dnt like it really. But im using guano teas so i think thats another factor that may be morphing these smell profiles so severely!! But whateves, they can do what they want i dnt mind. I like a variety of smell/flavors!!


Ive had a few just totally morph. My ssdd startred with orange berry smell then recently (week 6.5) has developed into a berry lemon creamy breadlike smell. Idk its one of those thinkers, but sweet creamy dough lol.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Ive had a few just totally morph. My ssdd startred with orange berry smell then recently (week 6.5) has developed into a berry lemon creamy breadlike smell. Idk its one of those thinkers, but sweet creamy dough lol.


Lol!! Interesting!!


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 18, 2016)

YIKES!!!


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 18, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> YIKES!!!
> View attachment 3588767


HOLY CRAPE! Thats a mess!


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> HOLY CRAPE! Thats a mess!


Lol ya thats the last time i use a 5 gal bucket lol!! Foamed more than i thot it would this time. Sometimes i can get away w it. 5gal is eaier to clean. But on to the 25 gal trash can. Then dilute into the 50gal. The smell of this shit is amazing tho!! And i say shit because thats whats in it, literally! Opps i mean "guano". Prob the molasses that smells good tho!. Best smelling "shit" ive ever smelled


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 18, 2016)

Wouldn't some oil stop that? A bit of neem oil maybe?


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 18, 2016)

Just popped a pack of Goji OG. Had 9/11 germ and looks like 1 of those 9 has stalled out and died. So that leaves me 8/11 viable seedlings. Is that par for the course? Seems like I see people that get 11/11 germ rates. Not sure if my rates are average or if I need to look at improving some aspect of my germination techniques.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 18, 2016)

Steel is right. You dont want that foam. A few drops of canola oil or I guess Neem never tried the latter. It prevents foaming keeping your air exchange tip top.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 18, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Steel is right. You dont want that foam. A few drops of canola oil or I guess Neem never tried the latter. It prevents foaming keeping your air exchange tip top.


Excellent tip!! Thank you!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 18, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Excellent tip!! Thank you!


No Problemo! Have you read through Microbeman's info site yet? Everything anybody knows about teas comes from there...


----------



## limonene (Jan 19, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Just popped a pack of Goji OG. Had 9/11 germ and looks like 1 of those 9 has stalled out and died. So that leaves me 8/11 viable seedlings. Is that par for the course? Seems like I see people that get 11/11 germ rates. Not sure if my rates are average or if I need to look at improving some aspect of my germination techniques.


It can just be the luck of the draw sometimes. But it never hurts to look at improving your techniques.


----------



## limonene (Jan 19, 2016)

This is where I am at with my collection. Got bbhp and silver mountain going right now. I've just given a pack of super silver temple to a friend he tells me it's 11/11. I also gave a pack of goji, mothers milk, kalifornia and satsuma to a good guy who owns a local hydro store, he's got 5 cuts from each female - going to be a VERY interesting year.
I know I'm bad for not popping the testers but I had a spot that needed filling and I held off as long as I could. Then when I couldn't wait any more I popped my current strains and 2 days later the testers turned up!


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 19, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> No Problemo! Have you read through Microbeman's info site yet? Everything anybody knows about teas comes from there...


I have actually, if yr referring to microbeorganics.com. Very informative! 

Do u know whats in the oil that stops foaming? Reason i ask is because i dnt have any canola oil. I have neem oil but ive read conflicting arguments about its anti microbial properties. I have neem seed meal as well but im waiting to use it til i get microscope to find out first hand its effects on microbes. I do have some nice all natural coconut oil. Will this work? Ive used coco water before with great effects, so to me if coco oil works for foam control, seems like a great addition to teas.


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 19, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Just popped a pack of Goji OG. Had 9/11 germ and looks like 1 of those 9 has stalled out and died. So that leaves me 8/11 viable seedlings. Is that par for the course? Seems like I see people that get 11/11 germ rates. Not sure if my rates are average or if I need to look at improving some aspect of my germination techniques.


 I have been very lucky with all my Bodhi strains. Never had a bean not pop up from his stock. Maybe its not luck! Only use jiffy pellets to germ them in. Works for me anyway..
My Goji og's are some nute guzzlers for sure. Very slow to flower though but its taking off now and there are a zillion bud sites too.
Now that I purchased a new camera I will finally be showing pics of my grows. Hey! Where do I install the 8 AA battery's in this new fangled device!


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 19, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Anybody ever had success re vegging a plant?


Good news, this is totally doable! Simply, take care when you harvest to use sharp, clean, and precise tool (think hair cutting scissors), then leave what fan leaves and sugar leaves that appear viable on her, especially also leave as much lower growth (clip off parts noticeably budded though down to leaf sets), and remove stem portions of her where no vegetation is able to be left on.

Then, flip her back to veg, and treat her like normal vegging girl. Keep eye on her and be patient, may take 2-3 weeks til she has enough veg growth to harvest clones. You should have success though, here's to ya!


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 19, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Good news, this is totally doable! Simply, take care when you harvest to use sharp, clean, and precise tool (think hair cutting scissors), then leave what fan leaves and sugar leaves that appear viable on her, especially also leave as much lower growth (clip off parts noticeably budded though down to leaf sets), and remove stem portions of her where no vegetation is able to be left on.
> 
> Then, flip her back to veg, and treat her like normal vegging girl. Keep eye on her and be patient, may take 2-3 weeks til she has enough veg growth to harvest clones. You should have success though, here's to ya!


She'll look like a Charlie Brown Christmas tree...but she be aiiight !


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 19, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Good news, this is totally doable! Simply, take care when you harvest to use sharp, clean, and precise tool (think hair cutting scissors), then leave what fan leaves and sugar leaves that appear viable on her, especially also leave as much lower growth (clip off parts noticeably budded though down to leaf sets), and remove stem portions of her where no vegetation is able to be left on.
> 
> Then, flip her back to veg, and treat her like normal vegging girl. Keep eye on her and be patient, may take 2-3 weeks til she has enough veg growth to harvest clones. You should have success though, here's to ya!


I've only tried this on two plants. One worked out well, but the other seemed off. Have you ever noticed a plant considerably change once re-vegged?

This happened to me with Blood Orange. I grew it from seed and the clone I snipped from it before flower didnt root, so I figured I'd just re-veg it once it was done flowering. The smoke from the seed run was incredible! One of the best plants I've ever grown. Rock hard, crystal covered nugs of orange goodness. The resulting cuts from the re-vegged plant ended up nothing like the original plant though! Tiny little larfy buds that didnt have nearly the same scent and taste. I ran this one for several rounds trying to find what was there from seed, but it just seemed like a different plant.

Ever experience that?


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 19, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Just popped a pack of Goji OG. Had 9/11 germ and looks like 1 of those 9 has stalled out and died. So that leaves me 8/11 viable seedlings. Is that par for the course? Seems like I see people that get 11/11 germ rates. Not sure if my rates are average or if I need to look at improving some aspect of my germination techniques.



I had this happen to 3! ssdd. Popped a taproot and stalled out. But it was prolly my temps. Otherwise ive been pretty good.
I got some jiffy pellets i transplant into, mayb i should just throw my seeds straight there.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 19, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I have actually, if yr referring to microbeorganics.com. Very informative!
> 
> Do u know whats in the oil that stops foaming? Reason i ask is because i dnt have any canola oil. I have neem oil but ive read conflicting arguments about its anti microbial properties. I have neem seed meal as well but im waiting to use it til i get microscope to find out first hand its effects on microbes. I do have some nice all natural coconut oil. Will this work? Ive used coco water before with great effects, so to me if coco oil works for foam control, seems like a great addition to teas.


it breaks the surface tension of the water . the bubbleing is saponins and protines forming surface tension . 
used by cooks around the world in pasta water to prevent foam over ...


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 19, 2016)

@st0wandgrow i had that happen with SSDD - had success with re-running one pheno and clones from it and it turned out exactly like the seed run. tried it with another pheno that i really liked and the resulting clones (even re-flowering it) did not have the same smoke. it was close and good smoke but just not enough to keep it. it's the only two i have tried to reveg.


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've only tried this on two plants. One worked out well, but the other seemed off. Have you ever noticed a plant considerably change once re-vegged?
> 
> This happened to me with Blood Orange. I grew it from seed and the clone I snipped from it before flower didnt root, so I figured I'd just re-veg it once it was done flowering. The smoke from the seed run was incredible! One of the best plants I've ever grown. Rock hard, crystal covered nugs of orange goodness. The resulting cuts from the re-vegged plant ended up nothing like the original plant though! Tiny little larfy buds that didnt have nearly the same scent and taste. I ran this one for several rounds trying to find what was there from seed, but it just seemed like a different plant.
> 
> Ever experience that?


I've had similar things happen between seed and clone. The seed was amazing, definitely a keeper, and even though she cloned fine, the results from the finished flowered cloned were definitely weaker, and much less appealing than the seed run.

maybe some pheno's exhibit substantial genetic drift from the first clone?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 19, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I have actually, if yr referring to microbeorganics.com. Very informative!
> 
> Do u know whats in the oil that stops foaming? Reason i ask is because i dnt have any canola oil. I have neem oil but ive read conflicting arguments about its anti microbial properties. I have neem seed meal as well but im waiting to use it til i get microscope to find out first hand its effects on microbes. I do have some nice all natural coconut oil. Will this work? Ive used coco water before with great effects, so to me if coco oil works for foam control, seems like a great addition to teas.


I have no idea what exactly makes it stop the foaming but olive oil works equally well...


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 19, 2016)

it breaks the surface tension. But you need to be selective on what oil you use. Most kitchen oil's; olive, coconut, have both anti-bacterial and anti-fungal properties.


limonene said:


> View attachment 3589007 This is where I am at with my collection. Got bbhp and silver mountain going right now. I've just given a pack of super silver temple to a friend he tells me it's 11/11. I also gave a pack of goji, mothers milk, kalifornia and satsuma to a good guy who owns a local hydro store, he's got 5 cuts from each female - going to be a VERY interesting year.
> I know I'm bad for not popping the testers but I had a spot that needed filling and I held off as long as I could. Then when I couldn't wait any more I popped my current strains and 2 days later the testers turned up!


I must have those cali-o x a11 beans  please tell me where those came from?


----------



## 4ftRoots (Jan 19, 2016)

I have great success using fish oil. Fish hydrolysate is my source.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 19, 2016)

Cracking 3x Apollo 11 F4 Selects, 3x Dream Beavers, and 3x Dank Sinatras. Pondering if I want to pop another three or just keep it there for right now. Was thinking of either revisiting Tiger Mountain, cracking Wookie Hashplant, or one of the various other seeds I have from Bodhi (I may have a problem >>).


----------



## limonene (Jan 19, 2016)

elephantSea said:


> it breaks the surface tension. But you need to be selective on what oil you use. Most kitchen oil's; olive, coconut, have both anti-bacterial and anti-fungal properties.
> 
> 
> I must have those cali-o x a11 beans  please tell me where those came from?


They came from mrs B


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Cracking 3x Apollo 11 F4 Selects, 3x Dream Beavers, and 3x Dank Sinatras.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've only tried this on two plants. One worked out well, but the other seemed off. Have you ever noticed a plant considerably change once re-vegged?
> 
> This happened to me with Blood Orange. I grew it from seed and the clone I snipped from it before flower didnt root, so I figured I'd just re-veg it once it was done flowering. The smoke from the seed run was incredible! One of the best plants I've ever grown. Rock hard, crystal covered nugs of orange goodness. The resulting cuts from the re-vegged plant ended up nothing like the original plant though! Tiny little larfy buds that didnt have nearly the same scent and taste. I ran this one for several rounds trying to find what was there from seed, but it just seemed like a different plant.
> 
> Ever experience that?





elephantSea said:


> I've had similar things happen between seed and clone. The seed was amazing, definitely a keeper, and even though she cloned fine, the results from the finished flowered cloned were definitely weaker, and much less appealing than the seed run.
> 
> maybe some pheno's exhibit substantial genetic drift from the first clone?


Ive revegged 60 big outdoor plants but that was not after harvest. It was in the spring. Its was because of a combo of events that caused "stress" flowering. Quality ended up similar but yeild was waaaay less. But there were alot of other factors contributing to that. Russet mites can suck it!! Those things are fucking die hards!!!!

Anyways, @st0wandgrow this is my concern. But i will try because this cut looks fire! And its worth a try cuz at this point this cut is "a cut above" lol the other Js. But!!! One of the other js clones has these skinny sativa leafs! N if u know js, its not sativa at all, at least not the beans im growing. 

@elephantSea thats interesting. I love when people notice things that there isnt really info to be found on. Ive never heard of or experienced this, but from this one sative looking clone im talking abt, it could be happening, only time will tell. I have noticed degradation of genes before but that was from cuting clones from clones from clones instead of making a mother.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 19, 2016)

elephantSea said:


> it breaks the surface tension. But you need to be selective on what oil you use. Most kitchen oil's; olive, coconut, have both anti-bacterial and anti-fungal properties.
> 
> 
> I must have those cali-o x a11 beans  please tell me where those came from?


Ah shit!! I threw in a few coco oil drops in a batch this morning before i went to bed! 

Edit: now im considering throwin this batch out!! Damnit i need a microscope!!!


----------



## COGrown (Jan 19, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ive revegged 60 big outdoor plants but that was not after harvest. It was in the spring. Its was because of a combo of events that caused "stress" flowering. Quality ended up similar but yeild was waaaay less. But there were alot of other factors contributing to that. Russet mites can suck it!! Those things are fucking die hards!!!!
> 
> Anyways, @st0wandgrow this is my concern. But i will try because this cut looks fire! And its worth a try cuz at this point this cut is "a cut above" lol the other Js. But!!! One of the other js clones has these skinny sativa leafs! N if u know js, its not sativa at all, at least not the beans im growing.


I have a squat jabba that has very thin Sativa like leaves. Nice plant, almost zero stretch but great structure, very heavy myrcene high. The thin leaves are actually somewhat common in good bubba hybrids, I've seen it before.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 19, 2016)

Love all this Jabbas Stash talk I've got 10 in veg right now. 

hyping me up!


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 19, 2016)

COGrown said:


> I have a squat jabba that has very thin Sativa like leaves. Nice plant, almost zero stretch but great structure, very heavy myrcene high. The thin leaves are actually somewhat common in good bubba hybrids, I've seen it before.


Ever had one be heavy indica lookin, then put out a sat lookin clone??


D_Urbmon said:


> Love all this Jabbas Stash talk I've got 10 in veg right now.
> 
> hyping me up!


Ill be honest man, my js are some ugly veggers! During veg and early flower i was kicking myself in the ass for not getting goji og instead of js cuz thats what i was debating at the time i bought em. But now i wish i had more js!! Lol!! I dnt think its gonna be a big yeilder but then again this strain keeps proving me wrong over n over. Shes a slow starter, but at this point(mid flower) she prob the most beautiful flower in the room!! I want more js, but i know it will be a long long time before i order more js beans. I got too many other strains i wanna try

Its got these massively thick stems!!! And i keep reminding myself of how ive never seen a plant w massive stems and small buds lol!! Also, i tried to supercrop a js yesterday (pinch/crush stem w fingers until it lays over) and i couldnt even pinch dwn the stem w my fingers. And it was a new growth,3"from growth shoot! I squeezed like hell!! And i conscider myself a pretty strong guy at 6' and 230lbs. Couldnt even pinch thru. Couldnt help but just laugh and walk away.
Ps silica is one of those products that u use, and can see the results very clearly!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 19, 2016)

Haha I know the felling. So many strains to try!

Really wish I lived somewhere that I could source legit herbs to try before I grew them. Would be much easier deciding what to grow!

There's 10 Jabbas in the mix there but I have no clue which ones are jabbas. The pots are labelled but they got shuffled around a few times.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 19, 2016)

My purply jabbas cloned and veges awsome now and has total indica leaves.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 19, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Haha I know the felling. So many strains to try!
> 
> Really wish I lived somewhere that I could source legit herbs to try before I grew them. Would be much easier deciding what to grow!
> 
> ...


Looking super healthy my friend!! Maybe im doing something wrong w my js. Ime, they are extremely sensitive to nutes. Mine always have a bit of N claw, and thats without any topdress or nutes just aact for microbes. Im currently trying new veg approach to the js. Gonna try one untopped, as they dnt seem to scrogg the smaller one in front has been given nothing but ro water and calmag. And seems happier
Edit: in fact, u can see the label on the small one says-JS1 CAB. Thats becAuse i named it cabbage. When it was a baby it was abt 4" tall and abt 12" wide lol. Didnt even look like weed, looked like cabbage!!!


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 19, 2016)

Tranquil Elephantizer- loving life and living it to the fullest!! Theres something magical abt these sacred plants!! Almost makes my eyes leak tears looking at them, what a great feeling of appreciation and gratitude! And its not like this is my first grow by any means lol but emotionally, still the same as the very first crop.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> My purply jabbas cloned and veges awsome now and has total indica leaves.View attachment 3589338 View attachment 3589341


Man, i gotta be doin something wrong w these js, mine seem to grow so compact that the lower branches choke themselves out of light. And its not just one its all my js. But come flower time, they put out some beautiful nuggets!!


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 19, 2016)

I feel like if i can get the js to stretch a lil more in veg, and less in early flower, this could be a huge yeilding strain. Just havent quite dialled it in yet.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 19, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Haha I know the felling. So many strains to try!
> 
> Really wish I lived somewhere that I could source legit herbs to try before I grew them. Would be much easier deciding what to grow!


Meh. Sounds good in theory, but the problem is there's no controls in place to insure that you're getting what you're paying for. I have gone in to enough dispensaries to know that it's a crap shoot. The dispensaries can only base the strain info on what the farmer tells them. 

I know a guy that used to be a bud tender at a local shop, and he said its common practice for either the farmer, or the dispensary itself to rename a strain something totally unrelated to fit the flavor/smell profile, or to call it something different (ie GSC) in order to capitalize on whatever's trendy. Add to that the fact that the quality is all over the map...And I think you'd sour on dispensaries in a hurry. I have anyway.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Meh. Sounds good in theory, but the problem is there's no controls in place to insure that you're getting what you're paying for. I have gone in to enough dispensaries to know that it's a crap shoot. The dispensaries can only base the strain info on what the farmer tells them.
> 
> I know a guy that used to be a bud tender at a local shop, and he said its common practice for either the farmer, or the dispensary itself to rename a strain something totally unrelated to fit the flavor/smell profile, or to call it something different (ie GSC) in order to capitalize on whatever's trendy. Add to that the fact that the quality is all over the map...And I think you'd sour on dispensaries in a hurry. I have anyway.


I believe it man. Sounds not all that different to black market. Like when people here tell me they have OG Kush I just roll my eyes. They just throw a popular name on a bag. 

I guess you'd just have to know a good network of growers who know their shit and aren't full of shit! There's definitely circles out there like that in some places that's for sure but I know what you're saying.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 19, 2016)

So 2 questions.

#1 whats the way that most folks pop their seeds? I have tried directly into the soil and in the paper towel method. I was 6/11 directly in soil and 8/11 with paper towel method. The only thing I was thinking to change is using a humidity dome of some kind (don't use one currently)

#2 My local grow shop gave me some Vermicrop Organics tea to try out. They brew it in the store and sell individual bags of it. Its made with worm castings, hummus and some other stuff. I use Subcools supersoil with Roots organic for the top 2/3rds. So an all organic mix and have only used RO water for the plants up to this point, no additional nutes either through teas or top dressings. My SSDD is at 39 days into flower. Is it too late to use this stuff or can I add it and see what happens  Wanna make sure I don't nut burn these ladies since the soil is already hot when I am so close to the finish line.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 19, 2016)

I know this isn't really the place but this is the only thread that i really give 2 shits about so i was reordering roottrappers and found the 3 gallons on the low at horticulture source.. Just thought I'd pass it on.. Anybody who hasn't tried them yet I'd say they r definitely worth it and I've found I prefer 3 gallons in the roottrappers vs a standard 5 gallon hempy bucket.

http://www.horticulturesource.com/rootmaker-roottrapper-ii-squat-3-gal-p23099/?keywords=Roottra


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 19, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> So 2 questions.
> 
> #1 whats the way that most folks pop their seeds? I have tried directly into the soil and in the paper towel method. I was 6/11 directly in soil and 8/11 with paper towel method. The only thing I was thinking to change is using a humidty dome of some kind (don't use one currently)


I have had 99% success storing my beans in the freezer then when I'm ready to use them I drop them in a small glass of tap water for a day or two until they split and the tap comes out a bit.. Then I put them straight into treated coco where they go directly in the veg tent without any domes or anything.. Pretty easy really..

Good luck


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 19, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Man, i gotta be doin something wrong w these js, mine seem to grow so compact that the lower branches choke themselves out of light. And its not just one its all my js. But come flower time, they put out some beautiful nuggets!!



man. My other branched just like u said. It was really close amd kinda choked itself, am worried about bud rot on her. But ny purple pheno was alot wider as u can see. I like her alot. Very strong branches.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Meh. Sounds good in theory, but the problem is there's no controls in place to insure that you're getting what you're paying for. I have gone in to enough dispensaries to know that it's a crap shoot. The dispensaries can only base the strain info on what the farmer tells them.
> 
> I know a guy that used to be a bud tender at a local shop, and he said its common practice for either the farmer, or the dispensary itself to rename a strain something totally unrelated to fit the flavor/smell profile, or to call it something different (ie GSC) in order to capitalize on whatever's trendy. Add to that the fact that the quality is all over the map...And I think you'd sour on dispensaries in a hurry. I have anyway.


I workd for a dispensary, lets leave that shithole unamed, but i.can vouche for exactly this practice. They would reuse test results, STRAIGHT lie. Watever it takes under the veil of "donations", then turn right around and "Sell, Sell, Sell" u gotta hustle it all even the lesser. No deals. Just corporate discounts at mass level.

Totally wrecked and no conversation of local famly farms...sad:/


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 19, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> So 2 questions.
> 
> #1 whats the way that most folks pop their seeds? I have tried directly into the soil and in the paper towel method. I was 6/11 directly in soil and 8/11 with paper towel method. The only thing I was thinking to change is using a humidity dome of some kind (don't use one currently)
> 
> #2 My local grow shop gave me some Vermicrop Organics tea to try out. They brew it in the store and sell individual bags of it. Its made with worm castings, hummus and some other stuff. I use Subcools supersoil with Roots organic for the top 2/3rds. So an all organic mix and have only used RO water for the plants up to this point, no additional nutes either through teas or top dressings. My SSDD is at 39 days into flower. Is it too late to use this stuff or can I add it and see what happens  Wanna make sure I don't nut burn these ladies since the soil is already hot when I am so close to the finish line.


I like to go straight into the dirt! I used to do the paper towel method but I broke a couple tails and never again.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> man. My other branched just like u said. It was really close amd kinda choked itself, am worried about bud rot on her. But ny purple pheno was alot wider as u can see. I like her alot. Very strong branches.


Nice!! I may just have to try another pack of js


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 19, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I like to go straight into the dirt! I used to do the paper towel method but I broke a couple tails and never again.


Yup!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 19, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I believe it man. Sounds not all that different to black market. Like when people here tell me they have OG Kush I just roll my eyes. They just throw a popular name on a bag.
> 
> I guess you'd just have to know a good network of growers who know their shit and aren't full of shit! There's definitely circles out there like that in some places that's for sure but I know what you're saying.


Yep, agreed on that. That's the one nice thing about this being "legal" here... people are more apt to network and share. There's a couple farmers markets set up where the quality of the bud is better, and I trust folks more when you can deal with the grower face to face.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've only tried this on two plants. One worked out well, but the other seemed off. Have you ever noticed a plant considerably change once re-vegged?
> 
> This happened to me with Blood Orange. I grew it from seed and the clone I snipped from it before flower didnt root, so I figured I'd just re-veg it once it was done flowering. The smoke from the seed run was incredible! One of the best plants I've ever grown. Rock hard, crystal covered nugs of orange goodness. The resulting cuts from the re-vegged plant ended up nothing like the original plant though! Tiny little larfy buds that didnt have nearly the same scent and taste. I ran this one for several rounds trying to find what was there from seed, but it just seemed like a different plant.
> 
> Ever experience that?


Dang, that is a head scratcher?! I'm 2 for 2 with zero negative results. Perhaps, the stress is more than some can handle and maybe they dont truly rebound...idk really know for sure to tell you truth.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 19, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Nice!! I may just have to try another pack of js



I got 2 females. And the other 4 male plants had the same structure. So that structure was basically a 1/6. But 1/2 females


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 19, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ah shit!! I threw in a few coco oil drops in a batch this morning before i went to bed!
> 
> Edit: now im considering throwin this batch out!! Damnit i need a microscope!!!


FWIW, even though coconut oil has natural anti-fungal properties, it does not kill seborrheic dermatitis (fungus/yeast) and, in fact, provides SD w nourishment...smthn to think about anyway...Take care.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I got 2 females. And the other 4 male plants had the same structure. So that structure was basically a 1/6. But 1/2 females


My fem/male was 4/7 of a pack of 11. All 11 had basically the same super squat structure. Maybe i just caught the odds of getting all same structure. I may just have to try n hunt down that branchier structure! These nugs look like they got the potential to be huge tho. Only time will tell. And these stems are unreal! Plants look like they could hold a bowling ball like a golf tee lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 20, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> man. My other branched just like u said. It was really close amd kinda choked itself, am worried about bud rot on her. But ny purple pheno was alot wider as u can see. I like her alot. Very strong branches.


This can be avoided with a longer veg time. Plants dont naturally choke themselves. I recently learned to always allow lateral nodes to space out before flower or 'open up' as I call it. Ending up with more topped plants than before but yields are very solid now. Like unbelievable really.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 20, 2016)

COGrown said:


> I have a squat jabba that has very thin Sativa like leaves. Nice plant, almost zero stretch but great structure, very heavy myrcene high. The thin leaves are actually somewhat common in good bubba hybrids, I've seen it before.


Myrcene... irresistible. Cant get your nose out the bag. Probably my favorite smell on the planet. Just makes my nerves go 'OoOoOooooOoohhhhhhh '


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 20, 2016)

clones ssdd, te, js from original seed mothers. Pretty stoked abt this next run. I got 4 ssdd fem, each with totally different smells in flower, and constantly changing.
Week 5
Ssdd1- sweet floral. Got that "purp" smell

Ssdd2- my fave. Fruity jet fuel. Smelled of pure berry/fruit a couple days ago. The fuel is new.

Ssdd3- straight medicine, analgesic balm/menthol smell. I cant get my face out of this plant.

Ssdd4-good ol chem dogg w a sweeter twist
  Look who learned to post multiple pics(this guy) but sry bout the hps lighting. All 4 ssdd are dif. And i wanna fuckin keep em all!!!


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 20, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> This can be avoided with a longer veg time. Plants dont naturally choke themselves. I recently learned to always allow lateral nodes to space out before flower or 'open up' as I call it. Ending up with more topped plants than before but yields are very solid now. Like unbelievable really.


Im not sure the veg time would help with some of those js. Its like it wanted to have a totem structure. But it just doesnt work with suck short nodes. Mayb it would help of i stretched it up and trained durig veg.


And @apbx720, thats my favorite quality, the super thick branches. No staking. Unlike my og...uuuhhhgg


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 20, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Im not sure the veg time would help with some of those js. Its like it wanted to have a totem structure. But it just doesnt work with suck short nodes. Mayb it would help of i stretched it up and trained durig veg.
> 
> 
> And @apbx720, thats my favorite quality, the super thick branches. No staking. Unlike my og...uuuhhhgg


Perhaps a little bloom juice during veg? Just a feeding or 3 over 2 maybe 3 weeks.. I've noticed it will open things up a little bit sometimes..

@apbx720 looking good there player.. I find selecting becomes a little easier after harvest when u can factor in taste and high. Bodhi has a way of making it hard for us right?


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 20, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Im not sure the veg time would help with some of those js. Its like it wanted to have a totem structure. But it just doesnt work with suck short nodes. Mayb it would help of i stretched it up and trained durig veg.
> 
> 
> And @apbx720, thats my favorite quality, the super thick branches. No staking. Unlike my og...uuuhhhgg


lol if someone grew a 20' JS, i wouldnt be surprised if no supports were used. Ive only gone abt a 1.5 mo veg time longest. Idk mabe things might change if i veg longer. Tried scrogg, as this is my highest yeilding structure by far, tying dwn branches but it just dnt work, really. Its like trying to bend a telephone pole down. The fan leafs get so disproportionately huge and fat that it litterally resembles a growing cabbage or lettuce, and seems to just hault branching severely. I actually considered cutting out some of the big fans, but this is, imo, a cardnal sin. Ive actually for the first time in years left the next clone batch untopped. Maybe this cut just flat out doesnt like to scrog?


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 20, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> Perhaps a little bloom juice during veg? Just a feeding or 3 over 2 maybe 3 weeks.. I've noticed it will open things up a little bit sometimes..
> 
> @apbx720 looking good there player.. I find selecting becomes a little easier after harvest when u can factor in taste and high. Bodhi has a way of making it hard for us right?


Thx bro! Yes potency will def be a deciding factor, as well as flower time, but moreso terp and potency. I might even have some testing done, as more patients are requesting numbers. Bodhi's a fuckin G!!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 20, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Im not sure the veg time would help with some of those js. Its like it wanted to have a totem structure. But it just doesnt work with suck short nodes. Mayb it would help of i stretched it up and trained durig veg.
> 
> 
> And @apbx720, thats my favorite quality, the super thick branches. No staking. Unlike my og...uuuhhhgg


If you still.have cuts give it a go mate... those short internodes do space out trust me... wont hurt to give it a go will it?...


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 20, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> Perhaps a little bloom juice during veg? Just a feeding or 3 over 2 maybe 3 weeks.. I've noticed it will open things up a little bit sometimes..
> 
> @apbx720 looking good there player.. I find selecting becomes a little easier after harvest when u can factor in taste and high. Bodhi has a way of making it hard for us right?



You know. Ive thought of doing tha but everytime i think about it, its on a new strain im trying so i always think it would.be risky. But hitin a clone with sum bloom might actually force some more outward growth.....good call man.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 20, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> If you still.have cuts give it a go mate... those short internodes do space out trust me... wont hurt to give it a go will it?...


No, of course not. But for.me it was more of the branching all wanted to grow straight up the sides of the main stalk. And i kept pulling them outward cuz it was forming like a bush pole. 

I dont have ne cuts of that particular jabbas cuz i love the other. It has a better structure, stronger smell, and better color. But watch the other b better smoke neway lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 20, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> You know. Ive thought of doing tha but everytime i think about it, its on a new strain im trying so i always think it would.be risky. But hitin a clone with sum bloom might actually force some more outward growth.....good call man.


Have you considered adding alfalfa meal to your soil? Alfalfa contains a growth hormone (triacontanol) that promotes stretching and vigorous growth.

http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/ejournals/JARS/v36n3/v36n3-hinerman.htm


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 20, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Have you considered adding alfalfa meal to your soil? Alfalfa contains a growth hormone (triacontanol) that promotes stretching and vigorous growth.
> 
> http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/ejournals/JARS/v36n3/v36n3-hinerman.htm


I haven't. And thanks for the resource.. Im slowly working at getting away from the chemicals, they arent my favorite. 

But i have alot of time to spend with my plants and ive gotten pretty good at reading them and reading alot about plants. And i think that is key to my success while using some really basic growing methods. Absolutely nothing one couldnt learn in a thirty minute shpeel. And love for the plant to sit with them and really get to kno each one.

Im open to any helpful advice, especially when it comes with such reasonable varifcation for success. That being said, anybody else who has info organics and helpful links feel more than free to pm me. 

Thanx alot for the info. Cuz my only good way of getting good structure was training and topping.


----------



## futant (Jan 20, 2016)

here is my tester . NL5Purple x Old Mother Ghani.
Absolute beast


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 20, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Have you considered adding alfalfa meal to your soil? Alfalfa contains a growth hormone (triacontanol) that promotes stretching and vigorous growth.
> 
> http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/ejournals/JARS/v36n3/v36n3-hinerman.htm


I use alfalfa top dress , teas, and sometimes foliar teas. I hit this one js cut u some alf foliar in early flower and it shot up stretching 5-6" internodally. But its hard to give anything in veg because its so sensitive to nutes that it gets n claw from regular soil w/o any fert amending. So i dnt give it much in veg as im too scared, but maybe ill try some alf foliar on a veg plant. Good call bro. What i got to lose right?


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 20, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I haven't. And thanks for the resource.. Im slowly working at getting away from the chemicals, they arent my favorite.
> 
> But i have alot of time to spend with my plants and ive gotten pretty good at reading them and reading alot about plants. And i think that is key to my success while using some really basic growing methods. Absolutely nothing one couldnt learn in a thirty minute shpeel. And love for the plant to sit with them and really get to kno each one.
> 
> ...


I started out w hydro, tried just abt all hydro methods and came to the conclusion that dwc was best, for me. Ran dwc for years. The whole time i had this unsettling feeling everytime i changed res water and poured the old water down the drain, as i was aware of its neg effects on the water supply. But, the results i was getting helped me justify the negative aspects. After a few years, i lost my grow rights as state medical mj policies shifted. So i moved to cali to help w a friends grow. They grew outdoor in soil, but not entirely organic. And i was not in charge of nute regime. But this gave me confidence that i could grow in soil if i wanted to. As laws changed, i came back to my home state, started a new grow and went w soil because of unreliable electricity, because im dwc if yr air pumps shuts off, yr kinda fucked. So i decided to go fully organic if i was gonna do soil. And let me tell u my friend, i had no idea how i would fall in love w organic! So much more rewarding and eco concious!! The plants fuckin love it! And its easier to fight off bad things like disease and bad bacteria/fungi. Its a harmonious way of growing, where hydro u are fighting nature. Yes hydro works great for the plants, but theres a bigger picture to be concious of. I am a hippy, have always been one. So organic matches up w my mindset and my life style. I dnt think ill ever go back to dro


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 20, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Tranquil Elephantizer- loving life and living it to the fullest!! Theres something magical abt these sacred plants!! Almost makes my eyes leak tears looking at them, what a great feeling of appreciation and gratitude! And its not like this is my first grow by any means lol but emotionally, still the same as the very first crop.
> View attachment 3589352


wait till you flower those man.
I have three in flowering right now, and my third pheno has the biggest trichs I've ever seen on a plant.
Oh.. side note...
One of my pineapple hashplants is throwing nanners..
just four... so far...
Luckily it's not the one(s) that has the NICEST jack herer smell...


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 20, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> wait till you flower those man.
> I have three in flowering right now, and my third pheno has the biggest trichs I've ever seen on a plant.
> Oh.. side note...
> One of my pineapple hashplants is throwing nanners..
> ...


Sad:/, but maybe itll stop with four. My ssdd had like 2-3 at week 5. Goin on week 7 this Friday and still none.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 20, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Sad:/, but maybe itll stop with four. My ssdd had like 2-3 at week 5. Goin on week 7 this Friday and still none.


Yea, it's not the "winner pheno" anyways.. but still, it'll have probably a good oz on it.
besides... I wouldn't cry if it did pollinate my other ladies..
But still... I don't want THOUSANDS of seeds...


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 20, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Yea, it's not the "winner pheno" anyways.. but still, it'll have probably a good oz on it.
> besides... I wouldn't cry if it did pollinate my other ladies..
> But still... I don't want THOUSANDS of seeds...


I felt the same way. But she is my only one right now. But im thinkin shes cool and it may have been my harsh feeding and light bleaching. Cuz all the nanners were near that spot. And im debating putting all four females into bud.


----------



## Kind Sir (Jan 20, 2016)

Looking to grab some bodhi as Ive been hearing good things, and suggestions?


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 20, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> Looking to grab some bodhi as Ive been hearing good things, and suggestions?


His best known strains are Goji OG and Sunshine Daydream. From the reviews on the web there isn't a bad pheno to be had in these 2 strains. Aside from that, the sky is the limit. He has so many crosses with elite moms that it can be overwhelming. Especially when you are buying his seeds seeds lol. 

Here is a link to a pretty good guide to his crosses. He uses 3 main dads in his crosses, Snow Lotus, Appalachia (lost now) and 88 g13 Hashplant. After that its a matter of choosing the mom that interests you.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432

Some seeds that I have and will be popping soon are:
Black Triangle (triangle kush x 88 g13hp)
Dream Lotus (blue dream x snow lotus)
Dream Beaver (dirty hippie x appalachia)
Dank Sinatra (la affie x 88 g13hp)
The Fuzz (chem 91 skunk va cut x appalachia)
Dank Zappa (86 UW black hashplant x 88 g13hp)

Word of warning though friend. Going down this road usually turns into a seed buying addiction lol.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 20, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> Looking to grab some bodhi as Ive been hearing good things, and suggestions?


Check the parents for personal taste....And u cant lose. Really a gem in every pack.


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 20, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> Looking to grab some bodhi as Ive been hearing good things, and suggestions?


Find yourself an Appalachia cross, a Snowlotus cross, and an 88g13hp cross. Just find the mom's that interest you really.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 21, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> Looking to grab some bodhi as Ive been hearing good things, and suggestions?


Dont do it. Worse than crack. For some reason buying one pack is merely a gateway to a vault full of Bodhi. He is trying to take over the world with these cannabis eggs. Once they hatch you are a goner.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 21, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Dont do it. Worse than crack. For some reason buying one pack is merely a gateway to a vault full of Bodhi. He is trying to take over the world with these cannabis eggs. Once they hatch you are a goner.



Its really pretty terrible. I started with one jabbas stash and now im more than 10 packs deep. :/ First world problems...psssh and wat with all these clones. Lol


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 21, 2016)

elephantSea said:


> Find yourself an Appalachia cross, a Snowlotus cross, and an 88g13hp cross. Just find the mom's that interest you really.


The appy crosses r prolly the way u wanna go. Its prolly his best male amd its extinct amd everyone is pretty sad about that.


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 21, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Dont do it. Worse than crack. For some reason buying one pack is merely a gateway to a vault full of Bodhi. He is trying to take over the world with these cannabis eggs. Once they hatch you are a goner.


Well the way you described Dream Beaver in some of your earlier posts made it sound kinda scary. So scary I had to order a pack yesterday. GLG has a buy 2 get 1 free so I put in a pack of dank Sinatra with it. Don't know what freebie pack I will get though. I have the most awesome vault of Bodhi beans. Yes quite the addiction it is. Sure hope I pop them all before I die. No more clones either. Its all about variety now..


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 21, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yep, agreed on that. That's the one nice thing about this being "legal" here... people are more apt to network and share. There's a couple farmers markets set up where the quality of the bud is better, and I trust folks more when you can deal with the grower face to face.


How insane is that!! Selling bud at a farmers market. Just very strange even hearing about it. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Kind Sir (Jan 21, 2016)

Ok I think Im Bodhi bound, I am happy with herbies and midweek song especially but where do you guys order your bodhi?


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 21, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> Ok I think Im Bodhi bound, I am happy with herbies and midweek song especially but where do you guys order your bodhi?


Hey, what up? Peeps have listed before but it bears repeating:

Bodhi : $77 / pack : Buy 2 packs get 1 pack free:

James Bean Co
greatlakesgenetics
seedvaultca
headiegardens (IG)

Enjoy, good sir! Pringles 4 sure though.
 ..


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 21, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> The appy crosses r prolly the way u wanna go. Its prolly his best male amd its extinct amd everyone is pretty sad about that.


Agreed! Appy brings that chem funk and green crack structure/vigor. I find myself favoring the appy crosses. Having said that, im also running 88g13hp and snow lotus crosses as well, and theyre all good. Just comes down to personal preference, bcuz good quality is constant. As someone else said, B uses kickass moms, so u can really go wrong imo. Just pick a strain that has a mom that you like. Hes got tons of crosses! Tell u what tho, that ssdd is fuckin BOSS!! My next picks will be gogi og and dream beaver


----------



## Kind Sir (Jan 21, 2016)

I live in a illegal state, and recently started growing so Idk What kind of weed I like. I just want something reliable, good quality/yields. Nothing fancy. 

Was looking at goji og, dream beaver, snow lotus...
I havnt cloned before but I want to clone these and slow down buying beans. 

You guys like bodhi thru midweek song?


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 21, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> I live in a illegal state, and recently started growing so Idk What kind of weed I like. I just want something reliable, good quality/yields. Nothing fancy.
> 
> Was looking at goji og, dream beaver, snow lotus...
> I havnt cloned before but I want to clone these and slow down buying beans.
> ...


I have heard positive things about midweek song. Plus you can order single seeds through them so if you didn't want to buy an entire pack of one thing you can mix and match from a few different strain choices which is cool. 

As mentioned before you really can't go wrong with any of his choices.


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 21, 2016)

first round of silver lotus is getting jarred up after 5 days of trimming..... we did a quick sugar leaf screen rub and the first heads pressed out a almost clear slab. never seen it so translucent. tastes like lime skittles with a strong and long lime after taste. DANK! knocked me on my ass like a good sativa should do haha. The buds look decent and are just beginning the cure. smoked one this am after the sweat and its starting to get some taste back to it.Not sure what that taste will be but we shall see. Sorry I don't have a camera or I would be blowing this thread up with pics. All 15 seeds (goji, LT, And SL) popped and are throwing second leaves. Looks like a I got lucky with some strong specimens. Hope all is great for everyone in Bohdi land


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> I have heard positive things about midweek song. Plus you can order single seeds through them so if you didn't want to buy an entire pack of one thing you can mix and match from a few different strain choices which is cool.


That's my suggestion, Judge - instead of a pack, get 12 singles, in groups of 4, one of each dad. For instance, Goji OG, Apollo 11 F4, and Dank Sinatra would seem to make a very fine grow covering the Bodhi spectrum. 

Somewhat.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 21, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> I live in a illegal state, and recently started growing so Idk What kind of weed I like. I just want something reliable, good quality/yields. Nothing fancy.
> 
> Was looking at goji og, dream beaver, snow lotus...
> I havnt cloned before but I want to clone these and slow down buying beans.
> ...


All great suggestions! It really does come down to preference at this point...

For example, if getting your packs ASAP is of importance, JBC will get you your order in 3-4 days, they once got mine to me in under 72 hours vs ordering from UK banks will take prbly 2 week average (unless you use your credit card, which I wouldnt advise in your situation, gift cards not work overseas).

Also, receiving my packs in breeders packs is important to me cuz if I do any future projects I want to know that what seeds are used are precisely the lineage described. For this reason, I personally have learned to avoid banks that sell singles / not in breeders packs.

Further, with regular sex strains, I personally want at least a whole pack (some say 2 packs or more) to try and find best representation possible.

Also, Im not a fan of my pack having to traverse customs, therefore prefer US banks.

It may be that none of these concerns are applicable to you, choose based on your preferences. Ball on.

Edit: Ive found that the US banks have more current Bodhi selections as well.


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 21, 2016)

anyone have any inside info on when Lucky charms and or big sur holy will be dropped again?


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 21, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> anyone have any inside info on when Lucky charms and or big sur holy will be dropped again?


NEVER!


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 21, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Hey, what up? Peeps have listed before but it bears repeating:
> 
> Bodhi : $77 / pack : Buy 2 packs get 1 pack free:
> 
> ...



Ooooo im gettin tired of all these deals. All this winning is seriously pissing me off


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 21, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> *Word of warning though friend. Going down this road usually turns into a seed buying addiction lol.*





Mad Hamish said:


> Dont do it. Worse than crack. For some reason buying one pack is merely a gateway to a vault full of Bodhi. He is trying to take over the world with these cannabis eggs. Once they hatch you are a goner.





JDGreen said:


> Its really pretty terrible. I started with one jabbas stash and now im more than 10 packs deep. :/ First world problems...psssh and wat with all these clones. Lol





Kind Sir said:


> Ok I think Im Bodhi bound, I am happy with herbies and midweek song especially but where do you guys order your bodhi?




LISTEN to us my friend!

It's a beautiful world being Bodhi fiends... but a world of fiending nonetheless...
It's a slippery slope...
I am SO far behind on my seeds now... I could stop for yrs and still be good, buuuut we all know my seed purchasing isn't gonna stop for yrs... so really it's like a heroin addict that is obsessed with buying dope for now AND forever...
Meh..
EVERYTHING I've seen of Bodhi's has been spectacular.
Even chem-grown commercial-hydro stuff (no offense to you guys that use it)


elephantSea said:


> Find yourself an Appalachia cross, a Snowlotus cross, and an 88g13hp cross. Just find the mom's that interest you really.


THIS ^^^^^
Everything I have is a cross of one of those


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 21, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> View attachment 3590530
> 
> LISTEN to us my friend!
> 
> ...



Seriously this is hilarious. And sorry to say in some ways true. B careful cuz all of us r apparently waaaaay out of our seed budget.

Dont research man! Choose fast, before u get sucked into bud porn!


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 21, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Ooooo im gettin tired of all these deals. All this winning is seriously pissing me off


Dude, I know, Im bouta have to grab 2 more bodhi, then once I make that order...might as well grab 2 other packs (other breeders) I been perving on...so yeah, I Really need 5 more packs (freebie too) like I need anudder hole in da head... 

Did I mention I just ordered 3 packs yesterday w 2 free packs (other breeders) ? 

Ahhhh $hit man, it is official, Im a full-blown Bean Pheen !!! How do I stop, do I even wanna stop? Ohhh and Im sooo good at rationalizing Everyone of my purchases too... 

Seriously, it is bout to the point where Im gon have to keep future purchases to myself out of sheer Shame. WTF is up with that? Im bouta turn into a "sneak eater," hahaha.

"Old Charlie stole the handle, and the train it wont stop going, no way to slow down."


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 21, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Dude, I know, Im bouta have to grab 2 more bodhi, then once I make that order...might as well grab 2 other packs (other breeders) I been perving on...so yeah, I Really need 5 more packs (freebie too) like I need anudder hole in da head...
> 
> Did I mention I just ordered 3 packs yesterday w 2 free packs (other breeders) ?
> 
> ...


At least being here on Bodhi thread is like being at Bean Pheen Anonymous and we all provide each other support like: this bank 33% off, or Bodhi BOGO, or Bodhi buy 2 get 1 free...hahahaha (maniacal laughter).


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 21, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Dont research man!


Truer words have not been spoken...that is how I got sucked into yesterdays 5 packs...

Oh well, I am excited for their arrival anyway!


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 21, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> Ok I think Im Bodhi bound, I am happy with herbies and midweek song especially but where do you guys order your bodhi?


Great Lakes genetics is where I order from. No customs to deal with. I highly recommend him. Tons of Bodhi...


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 21, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> NEVER!


well shit, I guess that gives me a reason to go hang with my peeps in big sur. Maybe I could get lucky. Worse Case scenario I surf my brains out in my favorite place on earth for a few weeks haha


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 21, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> well shit, I guess that gives me a reason to go hang with my peeps in big sur. Maybe I could get lucky. Worse Case scenario I surf my brains out in my favorite place on earth for a few weeks haha


mmmm big sur is awesome...
And the drive down from santa cruz is beautiful too, stop in Monterey, and carmel...


----------



## Kind Sir (Jan 21, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> mmmm big sur is awesome...
> And the drive down from santa cruz is beautiful too, stop in Monterey, and carmel...


Hey bud, where do you order your bodhi from? I was looking at USA banks but idk what to think. I am very happy with @Midweek Song as Lewis is nothing but helpful. 
Just dont like worrying about customs, I got a cool bob Marley shirt from midweek as well.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 21, 2016)

Great lakes genetics and Big shoe r kings and straight up pros


Kind Sir said:


> Hey bud, where do you order your bodhi from? I was looking at USA banks but idk what to think. I am very happy with @Midweek Song as Lewis is nothing but helpful.
> Just dont like worrying about customs, I got a cool bob Marley shirt from midweek as well.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 21, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> Hey bud, where do you order your bodhi from? I was looking at USA banks but idk what to think. I am very happy with @Midweek Song as Lewis is nothing but helpful.
> Just dont like worrying about customs, I got a cool bob Marley shirt from midweek as well.


I just walk into kindpeoples man, they are a customer of mine.
Can't help ya much there my man


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 21, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> mmmm big sur is awesome...
> And the drive down from santa cruz is beautiful too, stop in Monterey, and carmel...


I live just below south coast. So I go north through nothing but country! Incredible hour and half drive with waves, mountains, creeks, elephant seals and sharks. Truly magical


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 21, 2016)

Big goji mom, DS seedlings, and the super silver Hashplant reveg (2 phenos) moving forward without a hitch


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 21, 2016)

Testers (in front) finally starting to gain some momentum. I was worried that the stems would stay stringy but they're getting quite strong.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 21, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Big goji mom, DS seedlings, and the super silver Hashplant reveg (2 phenos) moving forward without a hitchView attachment 3590622


man I hate it when it rains in my grow tent!
hahah kidding man


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 21, 2016)

bodhi seeds said:


> i feel really bad that i dont get to visit here that often, but i feel really good that such an amazing collection of charactors keeps this thread filled with laughter, debate, mystery and intrigue, and some really oversized neon green thumbs. i figured since I’m lurking ill answer a few questions from the last couple of pages.
> 
> 
> how i do it:
> ...


Can anyone elaborate on the "landrace" strains, I am not really familiar with these...

ill be making more pure landrace seeds this year outdoors under the nierika seed trust label, this years collections trip will be kashmir, jammu, and the pakistani borderlands in ladahk...


----------



## Joedank (Jan 21, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Can anyone elaborate on the "landrace" strains, I am not really familiar with these...
> 
> ill be making more pure landrace seeds this year outdoors under the nierika seed trust label, this years collections trip will be kashmir, jammu, and the pakistani borderlands in ladahk...


inbread to the point of homogony .not many exist. most named for areas colleted .. example is old thai strains could be lumped into "thin lumps on stiks tendency to herm amazing high" ... the fact that most folks enjoy what their parents enjoyed helps this ...

fun fact homogeny : 
noun
1.
the condition in a plant of having stamens and styles of the samelength in all the flowers Compare heterogony (sense 2)


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 21, 2016)

Is he trying to create his own unique line? Sound like he is tired of using the same genetics(clones) as everyone else.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 21, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Is he trying to create his own unique line? Sound like he is tired of using the same genetics(clones) as everyone else.


i cant speak to his motives BUT . a seed trust is a special thing and SAVING a strain in a open pollenated form is a hard thing to do . tom hill does similar work ...


----------



## mendokush (Jan 21, 2016)

Landrace strains are indigenous varieties of cannabis and are found around the world in the regions where they grow naturally


----------



## Joedank (Jan 21, 2016)

mendokush said:


> Landrace strains are indigenous varieties of cannabis and are found around the world in the regions where they grow naturally


man my dyslexia prevents me from putting things so succicently well said ..


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 21, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Is he trying to create his own unique line? Sound like he is tired of using the same genetics(clones) as everyone else.


Bodhis landrace strains are from seed stock he obtained through his recent world travels, including Mexican Oaxacan two times, China Yunnan region, Morocco, and India i believe. Maybe some others. But there is some detail on this at breedbay.

I also believe that i read Bodhi is working with the landraces to create some new f1s. And he will likely b using some elite clone only with some of the new landraces.

U will have to get some others in on this but i think the Kashmir he is using may be a pure landrace.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 21, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> man I hate it when it rains in my grow tent!
> hahah kidding man


A little lacto B shower!


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 21, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> Hey bud, where do you order your bodhi from? I was looking at USA banks but idk what to think. I am very happy with @Midweek Song as Lewis is nothing but helpful.
> Just dont like worrying about customs, I got a cool bob Marley shirt from midweek as well.


Hey man, u dnt want none of this shit man. Already week 5 and hardly even any trichomes on this SSDD
 Im so fucked. I have a strain wish list a mile long. And plus now i wanna run another pack of the ones i got now for more phenos. This is gonna take me a lifetime


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 21, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> I live in a illegal state, and recently started growing so Idk What kind of weed I like. I just want something reliable, good quality/yields. Nothing fancy.
> 
> Was looking at goji og, dream beaver, snow lotus...
> I havnt cloned before but I want to clone these and slow down buying beans.
> ...


If you want easy to clone plants I would wait till some Dragon Blood crosses come available. Ridiculously easy to root I had neglected clones strike 100 percent in a week. Unheard of. Saw another tester report similar if not faster strike rates...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 21, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> Hey bud, where do you order your bodhi from? I was looking at USA banks but idk what to think. I am very happy with @Midweek Song as Lewis is nothing but helpful.
> Just dont like worrying about customs, I got a cool bob Marley shirt from midweek as well.


Headiegardens... you wont ever beat his super personal service...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 21, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Testers (in front) finally starting to gain some momentum. I was worried that the stems would stay stringy but they're getting quite strong.View attachment 3590624


I have a pheno I can NOT get the stalks to fatten up. Grows like a granadilla vine. Will get you some pics. What a headache.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 21, 2016)

So I'm soon to win a $200 gift card to GLG through their NFL league. Who's got suggestions on what to grab from GLG ? Thinkin' along the lines of disco biscuit/apollo 11 genius/Kalifornia but I'd seriously love them all. Help me pick people!


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 21, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Big goji mom, DS seedlings, and the super silver Hashplant reveg (2 phenos) moving forward without a hitchView attachment 3590622


how old is that goji moma? and did ya give her any topping, fem?


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 21, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Hey man, u dnt want none of this shit man. Already week 5 and hardly even any trichomes on this SSDD
> View attachment 3590863 Im so fucked. I have a strain wish list a mile long. And plus now i wanna run another pack of the ones i got now for more phenos. This is gonna take me a lifetime


gotta admit, that's a decent life time to live in this world! they won't let you down either way.


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 21, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> So I'm soon to win a $200 gift card to GLG through their NFL league. Who's got suggestions on what to grab from GLG ? Thinkin' along the lines of disco biscuit/apollo 11 genius/Kalifornia but I'd seriously love them all. Help me pick people!


First, grab a dice
Second, assign a number to each strain. roll dice until strain count is filled. grow pluck make cash, re roll dice with new rock stars, continue said procedure through the states of happiness until said objective is achieved. Grow on


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 22, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> gotta admit, that's a decent life time to live in this world! they won't let you down either way.


Man, thats some beautiful ass country. Been up the coast hwy a time or two. I wouldnt mind a life sentence in that hell hole sorting thru these god awful genetics til the day i die!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 22, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Bodhis landrace strains are from seed stock he obtained through his recent world travels, including Mexican Oaxacan two times, China Yunnan region, Morocco, and India i believe. Maybe some others. But there is some detail on this at breedbay.
> 
> I also believe that i read Bodhi is working with the landraces to create some new f1s. And he will likely b using some elite clone only with some of the new landraces.
> 
> U will have to get some others in on this but i think the Kashmir he is using may be a pure landrace.


Jahruba put most modern strains in their place. Jamaica x Aruba. One of the best crosses I have ever run.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 22, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> First, grab a dice
> Second, assign a number to each strain. roll dice until strain count is filled. grow pluck make cash, re roll dice with new rock stars, continue said procedure through the states of happiness until said objective is achieved. Grow on



MAKE CASH! ....man, i knew i was missing a step. Huh. Well better late than never. Lol


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 22, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Jahruba put most modern strains in their place. Jamaica x Aruba. One of the best crosses I have ever run.


Im really excited for some of the new f1 projects. No Doubt some very unique plants coming soon.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 22, 2016)

Joedank said:


> inbread to the point of homogony .not many exist. most named for areas colleted .. example is old thai strains could be lumped into "thin lumps on stiks tendency to herm amazing high" ... the fact that most folks enjoy what their parents enjoyed helps this ...
> 
> fun fact homogeny :
> noun
> ...


Very important point made here. Some seem to have an illusion that landrace ar pure and somehowthe most stable. 

But its actually the contrary, and the strain has been inbred with the same strain in the region and basically f2,3,4,5,6 and so on until the strain begins to represent and single set of obvious characteristics and or a unique set of traits endemic to the region.

Once the charactersistics are noticably similar the strain is able to be labled as a landrace strain likely named for or after the region. As mention above. So.....
Advantage- some landraces may have extremely rare or unique qualities only possible with years of recessive traits inbreeding to become the dominant in the strain in a region, 
-Pheno variation can be minimal or extremely high. So this kinda goe both ways
-may have unique resistance traits such as mold, frost or bugs.

Disadvantages- higher rate of hermie because the stronger need to produce seed in the wild for survival.

-Many landrace strains sometimes carry other undesirable traits, commonly very low bud density, tendency to prefer outdoor, cloning is often more difficult, tend to grow alittle wild structure. 


There are probably more ad and disads, so feel free to add ur experience and thoughts. 

True landrace crosses can be amazing and some of the best cannabis is made this way because the bulk work of refining a particular trait can be paased through breeding. And hybrid vigor is more easily obtained.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 22, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Very important point made here. Some seem to have an illusion that landrace ar pure and somehowthe most stable.
> 
> But its actually the contrary, and the strain has been inbred with the same strain in the region and basically f2,3,4,5,6 and so on until the strain begins to represent and single set of obvious characteristics and or a unique set of traits endemic to the region.
> 
> ...


And in someways u compare cannabis species like any other species. Like dogs.
German shepherds are a hybrid species, bred by people to preserve and put out particular qualities...such as attitude, skills and appearance. This was done by breeding the dog together that reprented the desired traits. As opposed to a "landrace" species such as the Ethiopian wolf. Which through mass natural breeding, has "developed" into a more coyote long thiner look. 
So you could see the advantages of having a dog being German shepard x black Labrador. or a Ethiopian wolf x German shepard and even a true species hybrid like Ethiopian wolf x Honshu wolf. 

The traits of each breed can vary in appearance but also in instinct, personality and reaction to events such as cloning, training, transplants or light disruption.


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 22, 2016)

Sorry for all the posts, my apology will be to make yet another post about my numerous recent posts haha
And that train of thought is exactly what i get from silver lotus.


JDGreen said:


> MAKE CASH! ....man, i knew i was missing a step. Huh. Well better late than never. Lol


 gotta support the habits some how right?


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 22, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Sorry for all the posts, my apology will be to make yet another post about my numerous recent posts haha
> And that train of thought is exactly what i get from silver lotus.
> 
> gotta support the habits some how right?


Lol my savings are comparable to some people's income. So that kinda supports the habit. 

And a ssdd update pic. Harvest prolly next week.little white piece near the bottom was a suger leaf i ripped off:/lol

 

And my purpling jabbas

 

And my ssdd x wookie #7. Smelling like blackberry jam. Alot more frosty than the pic shows. Shes really a beast.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 22, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Lol my savings are comparable to some people's income. So that kinda supports the habit.
> 
> And a ssdd update pic. Harvest prolly next week.little white piece near the bottom was a suger leaf i ripped off:/lol
> 
> ...


U must use advanced nutrients!! the grand wizard Harry Potter bundle.. Only way to get the most out of your kushie kush and u my friend r doing just that lol


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 22, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Lol my savings are comparable to some people's income. So that kinda supports the habit.
> 
> And a ssdd update pic. Harvest prolly next week.little white piece near the bottom was a suger leaf i ripped off:/lol
> 
> ...


 for some reason that saving's sentence just reminded me of this article I read a few days back about how the richest 1% had wealth that equal 3.6 billion of the poorest people on the planet. Anyway. some of us have to be ganja farmers to support our habit haha


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 22, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> for some reason that saving's sentence just reminded me of this article I read a few days back about how the richest 1% had wealth that equal 3.6 billion of the poorest people on the planet. Anyway. some of us have to be ganja farmers to support our habit haha


Oh i feel ya. It prolly totals 200-250 a week street price. Bout an oz. per week savings. So not many make that little. I do let some go here and there to get garden upgrades and sich. My aunt buys me beans for some smoke so thats a big bonus. But its definitely not a money maker for me. But my dad, my mom, my best friend Schmo/assistant amd errand man lol, and my current honey all smoke for free essentially so i guess if i ended that i could b a pretty fat pocket dude. I cant though, i l i ve my mom, my dad started me, my best friend helps a lot witb tedious stuff and consumes less, and the honey is sweetlol ooohh sativas



blowincherrypie said:


> U must use advanced nutrients!! the grand wizard Harry Potter bundle.. Only way to get the most out of your kushie kush and u my friend r doing just that lol


And seriously, was gunna try that out today, going to the trusty hydro store. For some "compar-iments" comparing-experiments.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 22, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> And seriously, was gunna try that out today, going to the trusty hydro store. For some "compar-iments" comparing-experiments.


I always support that!! I've been there done that and from looking at your work there ain't a thing in those water bottles that's going to b able to improve what u doing.. U should make a thread when u get round to running that


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hope everyone is well some beautiful plants on here. Looks like several encounters with the snow shovel await me today.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 22, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> I always support that!! I've been there done that and from looking at your work there ain't a thing in those water bottles that's going to b able to improve what u doing.. U should make a thread when u get round to running that


Thanx alot. Compliments from you guys mean alot. And i credit alot of my success to time in the garden. U can never replace straight together time. But i love running different nutes on clones to see wat the individual likes. And im about try some all organic soil and organic fertilizer "compariments" 

Oh and a hell of alot of luck of the seed combined with the skill of the B man for this run.


----------



## limonene (Jan 22, 2016)

]So the top pic is my bbhp bd pheno. She's on day 35 and has just spat out a couple of nanners. Completely my fault, temps have been getting very low. She smells amazing, blueberry sweetness with a haze undertone, her and the yeti f3 are my faves in the smell department currently.
If you look at the bottom pic you can see on the right a branch of a g13/hp pheno of bbhp. Crazy leaf structure, not as smelly as her sister but still very nice. Not big buds but she is already seriously dense, looks like she might take 8-9 weeks. I'm going to run all 3 phenos again, really nice strain and a great introduction to bodhis g13hp mum for me.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 22, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> how old is that goji moma? and did ya give her any topping, fem?


She's probably around a month old, maybe a bit more. Topped once and took four cuts off the bottom,. She showed sex when she was 1/3rd that size. Smells strong in veg, I need to flower her bad. Going to try and squeeze her in there soon... Haha.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 22, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> And in someways u compare cannabis species like any other species. Like dogs.
> German shepherds are a hybrid species, bred by people to preserve and put out particular qualities...such as attitude, skills and appearance. This was done by breeding the dog together that reprented the desired traits. As opposed to a "landrace" species such as the Ethiopian wolf. Which through mass natural breeding, has "developed" into a more coyote long thiner look.
> So you could see the advantages of having a dog being German shepard x black Labrador. or a Ethiopian wolf x German shepard and even a true species hybrid like Ethiopian wolf x Honshu wolf.
> 
> The traits of each breed can vary in appearance but also in instinct, personality and reaction to events such as cloning, training, transplants or light disruption.


So, guys plz correct me if im wrong, but what im understanding is- genetics diversity creates stronger better speces. Landraces however begin to lack this diversity, and become more and more stabilized over time. So when a landrace is bred w a new breed, diversity increases, causing "f1 vigor" as both landrace strains are exposed to a greater diversity? Which would mean that when a new strain is stabilized by inbreeding, you get a more consistency in traits, but an overall "weakened" genepool over time? So with this logic, our man Bodhi has mastered this "balance" of diversity and stability to its optimum levels? This may seem like a stupid question but im just trying to wrap my head around this. Seems B mans method of breeding is to stabilize to a certain degree, but also allow for more phenotype variations, all the while keeping the hybrid vigor as strong as possible? This seems to be the technique being used, and in my mine, is the way to go. Am i wrong? Lol


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 22, 2016)

Sad to report: i got 3 of 13 females of "more cowbells" and 6 of 13 fem blueberry hashplant. Not what i was hoping for, but greatful to get at least 1 female of each. But this is the gamble we take when popping beans. Win some lose some! You may be thinking, but bodhi packs come in "11". I was given two extra of each strain as a "price match" from a seed distributor. These strains were a complete impulse buy. Kicking myself in the ass for not getting goji og and dream beav. Anybody finish these two strain and like to comment on characteristics? Bhp and mc, that is? BHP just flipped. Experimental topping. This is pretty cool but topping at such a young age def slowed this plant down considerably. Wnt know if it was worth it til harvest.


----------



## calamitee (Jan 22, 2016)

I have a lot of reading to do on this thread to catch up but what I am interested in at this point after what I have read is if you had to choose just one and only one favorite bodhi strain in terms of growing taste smell and high what would it be?


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 22, 2016)

calamitee said:


> I have a lot of reading to do on this thread to catch up but what I am interested in at this point after what I have read is if you had to choose just one and only one favorite bodhi strain in terms of growing taste smell and high what would it be?


New to Bodhi. Currently running SSDD, TE, JS, more cowbell, BHP. This is really a tough question can't emphasize that enough. Having said that, if i had to pick one, at this point i would pick SSDD. But thing may be subject to change. 
Ive seen this question alot. Consensus seems to be SSDD, apollo 11, gogi og, and a few others. But really man, u cant go wrong. Honestly


----------



## limonene (Jan 22, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> New to Bodhi. Currently running SSDD, TE, JS, more cowbell, BHP. This is really a tough question can't emphasize that enough. Having said that, if i had to pick one, at this point i would pick SSDD. But thing may be subject to change.
> Ive seen this question alot. Consensus seems to be SSDD, apollo 11, gogi og, and a few others. But really man, u cant go wrong. Honestly


Honourable mention to mothers milk! some of my friends preferred it to the goji. Its not loud and in your face, its a delicate sultry little lady and highly under rated in my opinion. Which aint worth much


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 22, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Oh i feel ya. It prolly totals 200-250 a week street price. Bout an oz. per week savings. So not many make that little. I do let some go here and there to get garden upgrades and sich. My aunt buys me beans for some smoke so thats a big bonus. But its definitely not a money maker for me. But my dad, my mom, my best friend Schmo/assistant amd errand man lol, and my current honey all smoke for free essentially so i guess if i ended that i could b a pretty fat pocket dude. I cant though, i l i ve my mom, my dad started me, my best friend helps a lot witb tedious stuff and consumes less, and the honey is sweetlol ooohh sativas
> 
> 
> And seriously, was gunna try that out today, going to the trusty hydro store. For some "compar-iments" comparing-experiments.


I used to run AN in dwc. AN has many harsh critics, but i loved it! But i did see a decline in quality when they switched to their "ph perfect" nutes recipe. Still worked good, just not as good, IMO. However ive realized now, that many of these "snake oils" are just derived from common raw materials that u can find in the same hydro store, i.e. kelp, molasses, enzymes etc. Not that they dnt work, ive found that making these extracts at home is cheaper, easier, and in most cases MORE EFFECTIVE. Im not knocking AN or anyone. Just my experience. I find a sense of joy from evolving away from these high priced bottles. But ive kinda always had the " i dnt need u, i can do it myself" kinda attitude, hence my current occupation.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 22, 2016)

limonene said:


> Honourable mention to mothers milk! some of my friends preferred it to the goji. Its not loud and in your face, its a delicate sultry little lady and highly under rated in my opinion. Which aint worth much


Have 2 packs of Mothers Milk so I'm glad to hear this. You are right you don't hear much about it round these parts.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 22, 2016)

Damnit I just realized how many strains I have in seed form that I want to try so badly but have so little space to grow. Its gonna take me years to get to them all. Anyone feel like throwing in on a wharehouse in Colorado and lets get down to business.


----------



## limonene (Jan 22, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Have 2 packs of Mothers Milk so I'm glad to hear this. You are right you don't hear much about it round these parts.


yeah if the beaver was vodka, goji is whisky then the mothers milk was a real fine champagne, very nice indeed I'm sure others can confirm this.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 22, 2016)

limonene said:


> yeah if the beaver was vodka, goji is whisky then the mothers milk was a real fine champagne, very nice indeed I'm sure others can confirm this.


Well damn, pimp, I figured the Goji would be like a fine Cabernet, haha


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 22, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Damnit I just realized how many strains I have in seed form that I want to try so badly but have so little space to grow. Its gonna take me years to get to them all. Anyone feel like throwing in on a wharehouse in Colorado and lets get down to business.


I gots some stuff lol.


apbx720 said:


> I used to run AN in dwc. AN has many harsh critics, but i loved it! But i did see a decline in quality when they switched to their "ph perfect" nutes recipe. Still worked good, just not as good, IMO. However ive realized now, that many of these "snake oils" are just derived from common raw materials that u can find in the same hydro store, i.e. kelp, molasses, enzymes etc. Not that they dnt work, ive found that making these extracts at home is cheaper, easier, and in most cases MORE EFFECTIVE. Im not knocking AN or anyone. Just my experience. I find a sense of joy from evolving away from these high priced bottles. But ive kinda always had the " i dnt need u, i can do it myself" kinda attitude, hence my current occupation.


Thanx for the input on that. I feel the same, in that i always try do it myself. Unless its obviously cheaper.
And we can discuss landraces in a pm.if u want.


----------



## limonene (Jan 22, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Well damn, pimp, I figured the Goji would be like a fine Cabernet, haha


ha ha yeah you are right, chateauneuf du pape it is


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 22, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Sad to report: i got 3 of 13 females of "more cowbells" and 6 of 13 fem blueberry hashplant. Not what i was hoping for, but greatful to get at least 1 female of each. But this is the gamble we take when popping beans. Win some lose some! You may be thinking, but bodhi packs come in "11". I was given two extra of each strain as a "price match" from a seed distributor. These strains were a complete impulse buy. Kicking myself in the ass for not getting goji og and dream beav. Anybody finish these two strain and like to comment on characteristics? Bhp and mc, that is?View attachment 3591500 BHP just flipped. Experimental topping. This is pretty cool but topping at such a young age def slowed this plant down considerably. Wnt know if it was worth it til harvest.


I just got six packs in the mail from Big Shoe and there were 13 beans in each with one having 15!! God bless Mrs. B


----------



## unwine99 (Jan 22, 2016)

That feeling you get when you know you're about to have an epic run...........

The Goji OG room -- day 5 12/12:


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 23, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I just got six packs in the mail from Big Shoe and there were 13 beans in each with one having 15!! God bless Mrs. B


Yo, @Al Yamoni wats ur breedbay username, not the same as here right?


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 23, 2016)

Via SHOE. I get the same feeling inside receiving little baggies of seeds as I used to get receiving little baggies of crystal meth. The struggle is real my friends.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 23, 2016)

Anybody have late flower or dry bud pics of Tranquil Elephantizer or Heaven Mountain.


----------



## mc130p (Jan 23, 2016)

Here's some Tree of Life: 
Lemony taste with a strong sativa buzz.


----------



## limonene (Jan 23, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Well damn, pimp, I figured the Goji would be like a fine Cabernet, haha


Hold on did you call me a pimp?


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 23, 2016)

limonene said:


> Hold on did you call me a pimp?


Yeah like you got a strong pimp hand in da garden w the ladies.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 23, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> That feeling you get when you know you're about to have an epic run...........
> 
> The Goji OG room -- day 5 12/12:
> View attachment 3591672
> ...


Oooooowwwee those plants look healthy. And stacked!! @unwine99 i believe i recently read a threat where u commented on using the same n-p-k in veg and flower. This rocked my world of what i thought i knew abt weed. What npk u using on those gojis all the way thru? I hope to see updates. That run IS gonna be epic i can tell already!!

Edit: Forgot to say i have since began to experiment w a 4-3-2 and a 3-2-0.5. They seem happy...


----------



## limonene (Jan 23, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Yeah like you got a strong pimp hand in da garden w the ladies.


haha well i did have to bitch slap a barneys farm pineapple chunk last year.


----------



## limonene (Jan 23, 2016)

i 


unwine99 said:


> That feeling you get when you know you're about to have an epic run...........
> 
> The Goji OG room -- day 5 12/12:
> View attachment 3591672
> ...


 I am excited for you! they look super healthy and happy, bon voyage!


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 23, 2016)

@limonene 
I started wondering if you took offense to that or if there is a different connotation associated to that term in your locale?

I thought to myself, "I certainly meant no disrespect, quite the opposite, I meant it as a, sincerely, friendly expression. Where I'm from we use it as informal slang the same we would say "mate," "cat," "homey," "brother," or "friend."

Haha. Yeah, I really like everyone that contributes on this thread and so I was just being chummy and like engaging in friendly banter with ya. On that note, I believe I'll


----------



## limonene (Jan 23, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> I started wondering if you took offense to that or if there is a different connotation associated to that term in your locale?
> 
> I thought to myself, "I certainly meant no disrespect, quite the opposite, I meant it as a, sincerely, friendly expression. Where I'm from we use it as informal slang the same we would say "mate," "cat," "homey," "brother," or "friend."
> 
> Haha. Yeah, I really like everyone that contributes on this thread and so I was just being chummy and like engaging in friendly banter with ya. On that note, I believe I'll


ha ha no i just thought "but how does he know?"


----------



## limonene (Jan 23, 2016)

where are you from? @ForRealz


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 23, 2016)

limonene said:


> yeah if the beaver was vodka, goji is whisky then the mothers milk was a real fine champagne, very nice indeed I'm sure others can confirm this.


I drink vodka ONLY. Funny you draw this comparison lol. BUT. If I had to compare it to booze the Beaver was more like Mezcal.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 23, 2016)

limonene said:


> haha well i did have to bitch slap a barneys farm pineapple chunk last year.


I almost died laughing.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 23, 2016)

limonene said:


> where are you from? @ForRealz


US. I think I remember you mentioning UK, is that right? Im like you then...gotta watch out for


Else we'll be


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 23, 2016)

It is spelled Propah lol. Fukin love the London accent


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 23, 2016)

I know this cat from up there called Sausage... you ever meet 'John The Ambassador Of Tbe Morning Sauasage' ( yup it actually says that on his passport no jokes) give him a hug from me tell him to come to CT and bring a bottle lmfao


----------



## I Grow My Own (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## I Grow My Own (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## JDGreen (Jan 23, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I drink vodka ONLY. Funny you draw this comparison lol. BUT. If I had to compare it to booze the Beaver was more like Mezcal.


Mezcal u say...hmmm she will find a gracious home here in my arid southwest heaven.


----------



## limonene (Jan 23, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> US. I think I remember you mentioning UK, is that right? Im like you then...gotta watch out for
> View attachment 3592023
> 
> Else we'll be
> ...


have you seen lock stock as well?


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 23, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> @limonene
> I started wondering if you took offense to that or if there is a different connotation associated to that term in your locale?
> 
> I thought to myself, "I certainly meant no disrespect, quite the opposite, I meant it as a, sincerely, friendly expression. Where I'm from we use it as informal slang the same we would say "mate," "cat," "homey," "brother," or "friend."
> ...


I can second this. In the midwest, Indianapolis/Chicago/Detroit area we used it alot growing up. Wud up Pimp!


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 23, 2016)

limonene said:


> have you seen lock stock as well?


 and Two Smoking Barrels...fer sure. Been a minute though...dope movie!


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 23, 2016)

@limonene You see Eurotrip?


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I can second this. In the midwest, Indianapolis/Chicago/Detroit area we used it alot growing up. Wud up Pimp!


Wud up, wud up?!


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 23, 2016)

@JDGreen Pimp, playa, hu$tla, forrealz!!!


----------



## limonene (Jan 23, 2016)

no whats that then?


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 23, 2016)

limonene said:


> haha well i did have to bitch slap a barneys farm pineapple chunk last year.


Funny u mention that, pimp! Barneys tangerine dream freebie from mws. i had to throw a hoe out on the streets half way into flwr. Bitch didnt have my money! #pimpgamestrong


----------



## unwine99 (Jan 23, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Oooooowwwee those plants look healthy. And stacked!! @unwine99 i believe i recently read a threat where u commented on using the same n-p-k in veg and flower. This rocked my world of what i thought i knew abt weed. What npk u using on those gojis all the way thru? I hope to see updates. That run IS gonna be epic i can tell already!!


Hey thanks man. Ya, when I run soilless I keep the same npk ratio all the way through; I'm not religious about it or anything -- it's just easier than juggling different bottles of crap and the results are just as good. I've used Foliage Pro's 3-1-2, Aqua Flake's 4-3-9, and H&G Soil AB's 3-1-5 from start to finish and they all work well -- but so does switching to a 1-3-5 or whatever after a couple weeks of bloom so I dunno... honestly, I've yet to find any nutrient line or ratio that cannabis doesn't thrive with.

Anyway, these have actually been grown with Espoma Garden-tone (3-4-4), dolomite lime, a few handfuls of compost (maybe 10% total) and Pro-mix using water only so far except for a little magnesium sulfate (I think the use of powdered dolomite instead of prilled would have eliminated this). I also just got a bottle of BioAg Ful-Power to fool around with to see what that does if anything.


apbx720 said:


> This rocked my world of what i thought i knew abt weed. Edit: Forgot to say i have since began to experiment w a 4-3-2 and a 3-2-0.5. They seem happy...


That's awesome! Unlearning bull crap based off of your own experiences is always liberating.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody have late flower or dry bud pics of Tranquil Elephantizer or Heaven Mountain.


TE bout half way thru. late flwr and dry pics coming soon, i hope second ones just me messin around w photo edit. Thot it looked kinda cool!


----------



## limonene (Jan 23, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Funny u mention that, pimp! Barneys tangerine dream freebie from mws.View attachment 3592088 i had to throw a hoe out on the streets half way into flwr. Bitch didnt have my money! #pimpgamestrong


yeah my mate was going to throw 3 pine chunk bitches on the street, i thought i would have them and get them turning tricks for me but they wouldnt do jack shit.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 23, 2016)

limonene said:


> yeah my mate was going to throw 3 pine chunk bitches on the street, i thought i would have them and get them turning tricks for me but they wouldnt do jack shit.


Ya man the one i had was fucked off from day 1. I gave it a chance...


----------



## limonene (Jan 23, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> TE bout half way thru. late flwr and dry pics coming soon, i hope second ones just me messin around w photo edit. Thot it looked kinda cool!


that looks delicious.


----------



## limonene (Jan 23, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ya man the one i had was fucked off from day 1. I gave it a chance...


it was a nightmare, a friend i used to grow with (he would run a lot of my new beans for me) used his own initiative and got some pineapple chunk. i told him not to, we have loads of bodhi and dynasty beans but he was adamant. anyway he grew them out and from day 1 they were horrible. He was going to throw them away but another friend needed 3 plants and they were quite big so i got them for him. Anyway that guy went to south america for 2 months so i tended his grow for 50% so i had to look after these horrible plants that i never wanted around me and jesus i would have rather grown and smoked a cabbage. yield, smell, bag appeal, structure bleeeurghhh. and my friends cellar flooded so i had to deal with that too, what a headache!


----------



## limonene (Jan 23, 2016)

i now troll any BF thread i come across.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2016)

limonene said:


> i now troll any BF thread i come across.


Amazing they are still in business.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 23, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> Hey thanks man. Ya, when I run soilless I keep the same npk ratio all the way through; I'm not religious about it or anything -- it's just easier than juggling different bottles of crap and the results are just as good. I've used Foliage Pro's 3-1-2, Aqua Flake's 4-3-9, and H&G Soil AB's 3-1-5 from start to finish and they all work well -- but so does switching to a 1-3-5 or whatever after a couple weeks of bloom so I dunno... honestly, I've yet to find any nutrient line or ratio that cannabis doesn't thrive with.
> 
> Anyway, these have actually been grown with Espoma Garden-tone (3-4-4), dolomite lime, a few handfuls of compost (maybe 10% total) and Pro-mix using water only so far except for a little magnesium sulfate (I think the use of powdered dolomite instead of prilled would have eliminated this). I also just got a bottle of BioAg Ful-Power to fool around with to see what that does if anything.
> 
> That's awesome! Unlearning bull crap based off of your own experiences is always liberating.


Same here w the dol lime! Cant seem to find powder locally so im gonna have to order some. I think you will like that ful power. I certainly do. 

Ive noticed that some strains will yellow a little to early for me during flower after i switch to "bloom" ferts. And thats waiting til week 3 or 4 to switch. But ive recently attributed this to improper npk. Maybe. Doesnt seem to affect overall quality too much, but i feel that the plant is not reaching its full potential. FWIW, plants that are healthy green at the end seem to be frostier. Over the years ive kinda slowly been giving more N throughout flower. But after i read that thread,specifically yours and Sativied's comments, it all made sense! Experimentation will continue, as always. 

Sorry for side tracking the thread guys, its just nice to discuss these things w knowledgable and positive minded people like yourselves. Such a wealth of knowledge we have here!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2016)

limonene said:


> i now troll any BF thread i come across.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 23, 2016)

Here's a few shots of sour butterscotch x g13/hp88.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 23, 2016)

mc130p said:


> Here's some Tree of Life:View attachment 3591956
> Lemony taste with a strong sativa buzz.


Upon closer inspection gotta say that you got an exceptionally frosty girl there.


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 23, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I used to run AN in dwc. AN has many harsh critics, but i loved it! But i did see a decline in quality when they switched to their "ph perfect" nutes recipe. Still worked good, just not as good, IMO. However ive realized now, that many of these "snake oils" are just derived from common raw materials that u can find in the same hydro store, i.e. kelp, molasses, enzymes etc. Not that they dnt work, ive found that making these extracts at home is cheaper, easier, and in most cases MORE EFFECTIVE. Im not knocking AN or anyone. Just my experience. I find a sense of joy from evolving away from these high priced bottles. But ive kinda always had the " i dnt need u, i can do it myself" kinda attitude, hence my current occupation.


I need to pick your brain on the mixing. I hate buying a 40 dollar jug of water and a few teaspoons of mineral.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey gang. I put a song to some video of my last camping trip. Check it out. 



 Murica!!


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 23, 2016)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Hey gang. I put a song to some video of my last camping trip. Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Murica!!


I literally just laughed for two mins. that was FUCKING awesome + rep if we still had it


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 23, 2016)

limonene said:


> no whats that then?


Aw it's not quite in the same vein as the other two aforementioned, but hilarious in it's own right! Soccer hooligans make the movie IMO...


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 23, 2016)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Hey gang. I put a song to some video of my last camping trip. Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Murica!!


Hahahaha damn near shit myself, was laughing so hard my eyes were watering, had to show my gal n she also got weak !!!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 23, 2016)

I fuck up Cougars all the time.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 23, 2016)

Have you guys seen "kung fury" yet? I know you guys got a half hour for this.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2016)

Big shoe dropping the funk! In the box 

Anybody seeing the legion og crosses dropping anywhere other then svca?


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 23, 2016)

limonene said:


> i now troll any BF thread i come across.


Wonder if you or anyone into any of newer UK bands I dig like: Arctic Monkeys, Joy Formidable, Wombats, Alt-J, to name couple...

Or how bout watch "Peep Show" w Mark, Jez, and Super Hanz? F'n riot!!!

Oh and I remember, I wanted to ask, is Livers short for Liverpool?

Hope I haven't frustrated anyone w my tangents, just having some fun today!!


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 23, 2016)

A member posted this in another thread, I cant remember which, you may/may not have seen it but it's good $hit !!!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 23, 2016)

If you like laughing watch that kung fury link I posted. It's got everything 80's in it. Guns, fighting, lazer raptors, Thor and Viking chicks, triceracop hasselhoff and hitler. Pure gold.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yo, @Al Yamoni wats ur breedbay username, not the same as here right?


You're right, It's CBDizzle over there.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 24, 2016)

limonene said:


> haha well i did have to bitch slap a barneys farm pineapple chunk last year.


Once upon a time I had to do that to the same ho.. Fuck that bitch.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 24, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Once upon a time I had to do that to the same ho.. Fuck that bitch.


Hahaha, 100% true story, we actually refer to it as "Pineapple Junk" round hurr...too funny both ya's arrived at same conclusion as well, nasty lil streetwalker!


----------



## limonene (Jan 24, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Wonder if you or anyone into any of newer UK bands I dig like: Arctic Monkeys, Joy Formidable, Wombats, Alt-J, to name couple...
> 
> Or how bout watch "Peep Show" w Mark, Jez, and Super Hanz? F'n riot!!!
> 
> ...


I fucking love peep show, super hans is so funny, has me in bits. 
Livers is the name of a grower i believe, I have 2 in flower at the moment, can't say I'm that impressed so far. I much prefer loompas yeti f3, very frosty and smelly. Even the hso feminised green crack is better than the livers, maybe it smokes really well but as a plant it's average


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 24, 2016)

limonene said:


> I fucking love peep show, super hans is so funny, has me in bits.
> Livers is the name of a grower i believe, I have 2 in flower at the moment, can't say I'm that impressed so far. I much prefer loompas yeti f3, very frosty and smelly. Even the hso feminised green crack is better than the livers, maybe it smokes really well but as a plant it's average


I'll stop clogging up Bodhi w videos after this but these scenes got me so week first time I saw them that I was hooked, bout 5 years ago I watched like all the seasons, I should go thru em again. Turned my bro onto show too! Wish they made a movie!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2016)

limonene said:


> Livers is the name of a grower i believe, I have 2 in flower at the moment, can't say I'm that impressed so far. I much prefer loompas yeti f3, very frosty and smelly. Even the hso feminised green crack is better than the livers, maybe it smokes really well but as a plant it's average
> /QUOTE]



Same here. I have one Livers @ 5 + weeks sharing space w/ one HSO BLue Dream. Now, the BD is so fine, most anything would look poorly beside it, but the Livers somewhat lost it's giddyup a couple of weeks ago. Smells delicious, though.


----------



## kingpyro (Jan 24, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Aw it's not quite in the same vein as the other two aforementioned, but hilarious in it's own right! Soccer hooligans make the movie IMO...


Green Street hooligans is similar subject matter but less of a comedy


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 24, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Hahaha, 100% true story, we actually refer to it as "Pineapple Junk" round hurr...too funny both ya's arrived at same conclusion as well, nasty lil streetwalker!


For sure, shittiest plant I have ever grown and I have seen some bullshit unfortunately...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 24, 2016)

kingpyro said:


> Green Street hooligans is similar subject matter but less of a comedy


That is a great fucking movie!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Mezcal u say...hmmm she will find a gracious home here in my arid southwest heaven.


Man you have no idea how hard it is to find mezcal over here at the moment. Just ine of those things where I cant describe it but I LOVE it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 24, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Amazing they are still in business.


Meh... Cape Town kiddies are BF crazy. Gods alone know why.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 24, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Man you have no idea how hard it is to find mezcal over here at the moment. Just ine of those things where I cant describe it but I LOVE it.



Out here at the Mexican border u can find mezcal tequila and coke before ull find water lol.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 24, 2016)

Even though I messed up and one of my lights in the flower room was left on from Christmas Day to jan 13 my girls look gorgeous. The fuzz never skipped a beat and this time no nanners popping out of foxtails. Or any fox tailing for that matter. I'll chalk it up to getting my humidity under control and switching to 11.5 on 12.5 off since my timers just won't jive with each other.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 24, 2016)

Quick photo op outside. About 9 weeks from the flip. Well initial flip I should say. Thank god for bodhis hard work and great genetics. Cause I'm still trying to graduate from shitty to novice grower. I still got 4 beans from the pack of the fuzz and 7 appy thunderfuck. I'm gonna be busy this spring looking for a male


----------



## limonene (Jan 24, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 3592286
> 
> Big shoe dropping the funk! In the box
> 
> Anybody seeing the legion og crosses dropping anywhere other then svca?





Al Yamoni said:


> That is a great fucking movie!


watch a film called I.D about hooligans, much better. CHADWELL ARMY!


----------



## limonene (Jan 24, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> I'll stop clogging up Bodhi w videos after this but these scenes got me so week first time I saw them that I was hooked, bout 5 years ago I watched like all the seasons, I should go thru em again. Turned my bro onto show too! Wish they made a movie!!!


ha i love the one where superheats is meant to be the best man and he's sniffs 4 g of coke in the toilet.. the look on his face!


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 24, 2016)

I've got some fuzz i'll be running this year. gonna pop them with some crockett's dawg, and hso emdog. I can't stop buying seeds.

kinda jaded from not having picked up some blood orange when it was around. I swear it's the only bean I can't find on any site. So now, if I even remotely want something, here take my money


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 24, 2016)

elephantSea said:


> I've got some fuzz i'll be running this year. gonna pop them with some crockett's dawg, and hso emdog. I can't stop buying seeds.
> 
> kinda jaded from not having picked up some blood orange when it was around. I swear it's the only bean I can't find on any site. So now, if I even remotely want something, here take my money


I've abused the crap out of her. But I'm getting things straightened out. The fuzz has a definite following. Right behind ssdd. 

If I had more money id be buying shitloads.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Out here at the Mexican border u can find mezcal tequila and coke before ull find water lol.


sounds like somewhere I must visit.


Steelheader3430 said:


> Even though I messed up and one of my lights in the flower room was left on from Christmas Day to jan 13 my girls look gorgeous. The fuzz never skipped a beat and this time no nanners popping out of foxtails. Or any fox tailing for that matter. I'll chalk it up to getting my humidity under control and switching to 11.5 on 12.5 off since my timers just won't jive with each other.


Bro get yourself a contact relay or two then you can run it all on ONE timer. The timer itself wont take any load at all so you can use digital. No more timing problems.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 24, 2016)

I shudder to think how many HID lamps are run right on the timers. I have one 400 on a mech timer and I hate it.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 24, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I shudder to think how many HID lamps are run right on the timers. I have one 400 on a mech timer and I hate it.


Damn. I assumed that I could trust my Hydrofarm timer to handle a 600w? Its UL listed but are you saying I'm playing with fire?


----------



## Sour Sole (Jan 25, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> That would be SHOE... cant go for a better guy.



Thank you @Mad Hamish :0)

Howdy RIU :0) 
I can't believe I only lurked here in the past and that my sign in was still good :0) 

Headiegardens on IG is the name. Just had a drop of Strayfox Gardenz gear. Can't go wrong with Bodhi Seeds or Strayfox Gardenz. 

"I bounty hunt for Jabba Hutt to finance my vette" :0)

@Mad Hamish , I couldn't resist snapping this pic for you during my travels :0)


----------



## Sour Sole (Jan 25, 2016)

@Mad Hamish , I'll try and see if I can get my more well known name on here. Or maybe I should keep it this way. What do you think?

"I bounty hunt for Jabba Hutt to finance my vette"


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 25, 2016)

Sour Sole said:


> @Mad Hamish , I'll try and see if I can get my more well known name on here. Or maybe I should keep it this way. What do you think?
> 
> "I bounty hunt for Jabba Hutt to finance my vette"


If I get a vote, I say, "Keep it!"


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 25, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I shudder to think how many HID lamps are run right on the timers. I have one 400 on a mech timer and I hate it.




I run all my 1k's on mechanical timers n never had any issues.. What would the problems be? They are rated for 15 amp


----------



## limonene (Jan 25, 2016)

2 bbhp phenos day 38 - lovely berry aromas and insane density - will be running these againsilver mountain day 38 - nice big buds and so far I'm just getting ssh smells - another bodhi success story!


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 25, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> sounds like somewhere I must visit.


If u ever catch urself in Arizona, hit me up lol. Id b more than willing to show u around. Uve given me plenty of information definitely worth a tour, smoke and a drink.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 25, 2016)

calamitee said:


> I have a lot of reading to do on this thread to catch up but what I am interested in at this point after what I have read is if you had to choose just one and only one favorite bodhi strain in terms of growing taste smell and high what would it be?


No disrespect..none at all, u have found a great thread.But all strain choices should b forwarded to the resident bodhi [email protected] lol and
....

It makes everyones heads spin wen someone asks if u could only choose one lol


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 25, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3593455 View attachment 3593456 View attachment 3593457 2 bbhp phenos day 38 - lovely berry aromas and insane density - will be running these againView attachment 3593458silver mountain day 38 - nice big buds and so far I'm just getting ssh smells - another bodhi success story!


I especially love those strains where the triches pile up along the edge of the sugar leaves instead of just coating. Looks badass.


----------



## limonene (Jan 25, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I especially love those strains where the triches pile up along the edge of the sugar leaves instead of just coating. Looks badass.


yup it does and with 2 weeks to go...


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 25, 2016)

I've had multiple mech timers go out or become unsafe. The contact relay just gets worn and you'll notice it. kinda like having a loose neutral in a light switch. Anyway I don't trust them but I still use them. I just always keep a close eye. I'm looking into the Autopilot controller just to get away from the multiple mech timer timing hassle


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 25, 2016)

My lights are on separate circuits. Eventually I'll step it up.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 25, 2016)

I've been using this timer it's 15 amp & 1,800 watt I run my light & the duct fan to cool my light & sometimes a small oscillating fan on it it also has a built in breaker currently gonna be running a 250-400 w. Switchable ballast but in the past have ran a 600 & 1000w. On it I feel safe with the 250-400 on it & possibly a 600 but even though it never gave me no problems I had a fan motor start smoking & the breaker tripped so I know it worked I just never felt safe with the 1000w. On it


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 25, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I've been using this timer it's 15 amp & 1,800 watt I run my light & the duct fan to cool my light & sometimes a small oscillating fan on it it also has a built in breaker currently gonna be running a 250-400 w. Switchable ballast but in the past have ran a 600 & 1000w. On it I feel safe with the 250-400 on it & possibly a 600 but even though it never gave me no problems I had a fan motor start smoking & the breaker tripped so I know it worked I just never felt safe with the 1000w. On it


Looks like that old girl has been around the block a time or two. Can't go wrong with that longevity


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm tripping out on how much cal/mag and micro this silver lotus strain is taking up. Is this normal for the lotus side? I've never had a haze or haze variant this damn hungry.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 25, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> If you want easy to clone plants I would wait till some Dragon Blood crosses come available. Ridiculously easy to root I had neglected clones strike 100 percent in a week. Unheard of. Saw another tester report similar if not faster strike rates...


The Tigermelon x DBF3 testers I received had roots poking out the bottom of 4" containers in five days! And my heat mat broke on day one..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 25, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Headiegardens... you wont ever beat his super personal service...


Second and third that!


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 25, 2016)

Oooooo totally pissed.
Get my led back and running,
At 1:09 electric guy shows up, i beg the guy, "Gimme 30 min and I'll pay it." Sorry man, cant do it.

So 1:30, bills paid in full, plus $50 and imagine that, he cant make it back till tomorrow. WTF. I hatr the electric company and my whole garden is on hiatus till tomorrow till somebody gets out here and does their job.

*Many (so many)curse words were removed in the making of this message. Message made in anger with 7% battery on my phone


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 25, 2016)

Joints by candle light


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 25, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3593455 View attachment 3593456 View attachment 3593457 2 bbhp phenos day 38 - lovely berry aromas and insane density - will be running these againView attachment 3593458silver mountain day 38 - nice big buds and so far I'm just getting ssh smells - another bodhi success story!


If I remember chemistry class correctly, they use a "smelling agent" in natural gas to give it a smell. Otherwise it would be odorless. Does your Silver Mnt have that smell to it? Like a gas leak, butane or something, and all the phenos have a lime thing going, does that sound right?


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 25, 2016)

My power bill went up about $140 this month now looking at the bill we used a ton more power. My wife is marching around the house yelling at everyone and I can't fire up the new ps4 til this little one does his homework. Guess I can't blame her since she did have a colonoscopy today. She deserved it though.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 25, 2016)

Sour Sole said:


> @Mad Hamish , I'll try and see if I can get my more well known name on here. Or maybe I should keep it this way. What do you think?
> 
> "I bounty hunt for Jabba Hutt to finance my vette"


Brother whichever way you will be well recieved and much loved! Soo good to see you in the madhouse mate. Sour Sole is pretty funny


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 25, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Damn. I assumed that I could trust my Hydrofarm timer to handle a 600w? Its UL listed but are you saying I'm playing with fire?





horribleherk said:


> I've been using this timer it's 15 amp & 1,800 watt I run my light & the duct fan to cool my light & sometimes a small oscillating fan on it it also has a built in breaker currently gonna be running a 250-400 w. Switchable ballast but in the past have ran a 600 & 1000w. On it I feel safe with the 250-400 on it & possibly a 600 but even though it never gave me no problems I had a fan motor start smoking & the breaker tripped so I know it worked I just never felt safe with the 1000w. On it


I was more thinking about the headaches of keeping them in sync if you have more than one. And getting them in perfect sync ti start with. Just the kind of thing that will make my hair fall out thats all. One nice timer and a relay (mech or digi or whatever) is just so much cleaner. Personal gripe not a safety issue. If you can run it all off one solid timer then no problemo


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 25, 2016)

Steelheader3430 said:


> My power bill went up about $140 this month now looking at the bill we used a ton more power. My wife is marching around the house yelling at everyone and I can't fire up the new ps4 til this little one does his homework. Guess I can't blame her since she did have a colonoscopy today. She deserved it though.


Aw man, PS4 and HD TV use less power than a toaster. Best saving she can make is not use elements, dont boil the kettle them things can be 4000 watts. It could be your lamp was running in peak hours this might be the biggie. Wh-oopsie...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 25, 2016)

I haven't smoke tested any of this yet but wow trich city! Stardawg Guava x 88 g13/hp - Anyone know if this one has been named?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 25, 2016)

and the Pure Kush Suge x 88 g13/hp - vape tested a lil nug of this and wow! all I can say is potent.


----------



## limonene (Jan 26, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> If I remember chemistry class correctly, they use a "smelling agent" in natural gas to give it a smell. Otherwise it would be odorless. Does your Silver Mnt have that smell to it? Like a gas leak, butane or something, and all the phenos have a lime thing going, does that sound right?


I'm no getting a gas smell but I am getting the lime ssh smell coming through.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> and the Pure Kush Suge x 88 g13/hp - vape tested a lil nug of this and wow! all I can say is potent.
> 
> View attachment 3594101
> 
> ...


INSANE trichs man! Wow. How would you describe the aroma/taste?


----------



## limonene (Jan 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> and the Pure Kush Suge x 88 g13/hp - vape tested a lil nug of this and wow! all I can say is potent.
> 
> View attachment 3594101
> 
> ...


someone sent me a coupe of buds of guava and i have to say it is one of the prettiest buds I've ever seen. You've done a great job there @D_Urbmon


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 26, 2016)

limonene said:


> I'm no getting a gas smell but I am getting the lime ssh smell coming through.


I had 2 that had that smell? I kept both of them over Prayer Tower, I think that I got the indica dom and I was looking for sativa.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 26, 2016)

What is the difference between Hollywood pure kush & the suge one looking at lions milk & pure vida @ mustang stud farm I always heard they used onion juice to odorize propane


----------



## limonene (Jan 26, 2016)

i


MustangStudFarm said:


> I had 2 that had that smell? I kept both of them over Prayer Tower, I think that I got the indica dom and I was looking for sativa.


ll give them a little scratch and sniff tomorrow and see what they remind me of. 2 of them are in the middle of my 3mx3m tent and they are kind of hard to reach! 1 of those is probably a different pheno so i will report back.

I have to say the blueberry hash plant is amazing. I've grown about 10 bodhi strains and at the moment based on looks and smell this is up there with the best of them! And i actually think there might be better phenos than the ones i have. Only got 3 ladies in my pack.


----------



## limonene (Jan 26, 2016)

limonene said:


> i
> 
> ll give them a little scratch and sniff tomorrow and see what they remind me of. 2 of them are in the middle of my 3mx3m tent and they are kind of hard to reach! 1 of those is probably a different pheno so i will report back.
> 
> I have to say the blueberry hash plant is amazing. I've grown about 10 bodhi strains and at the moment based on looks and smell this is up there with the best of them! And i actually think there might be better phenos than the ones i have. Only got 3 ladies in my pack.


damn i should have ordered my back up pack before i typed that,,,


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 26, 2016)

elkamino said:


> INSANE trichs man! Wow. How would you describe the aroma/taste?


Thanks elkamino! I haven't vape tested the Stardawg cross yet but I did vape a lil nug of the PK Suge cross. Not familiar enough to figure the taste yet but I'm getting definite hints of coffee aroma from the Stardawg cross.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Nice!! I may just have to try another pack of js


Ya know, theres definitely something there. I only got 2 females from 6 seeds, with 5 left. And i love one (purple). Cant wait to run the clone she looks awsome. Im gunna run through the rest as soon as i get a dream beaver female.
Will be looking through the lemon deisel x ghash and the last 5 js next.
But thatll b the end for jabbas for me. Only cuz i have a long list. Too long maybe.
*Gardenz back and running strong. No harm done. Screwed by the DEC again lol. Damn Electric Company.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 26, 2016)

I've got a Jabbas female that has purpling on the main stem and purple petioles. Is this the purple pheno or perhaps it's caused by a nutrient def or cool night temps? I'll snap a pic later if it helps.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 26, 2016)

The Dream Beavers, Apollo 11s, and Dank Sinatras already sprouted up. o.o One Dank Sinatra is being stubborn, and I failed to notice that one of the Dream Beavers sprouted a good few days before everyone else and it flopped over D:.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I've got a Jabbas female that has purpling on the main stem and purple petioles. Is this the purple pheno or perhaps it's caused by a nutrient def or cool night temps? I'll snap a pic later if it helps.


Maybe, mine had really pointed calyxes and started purpling around week 5. An d very doubtful due to temp. I wont b 100% till i tear ot open and smoke some. And ill prolly shoot b a message to comfirm my suspicion. Really does have a dark coffee smells with some slight sweetness at the end.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 26, 2016)

Those are some frosty ass nuggets @D_Urbmon, well done and thaks for sharing. Hope everyone is doing well, today was my first day at work since all the snow Thursday through Saturday actually enjoyed it after being stuck in the house. Got word that giesel x appy is gonna have a few packs released soon so be on the lookout cuz im not sure where.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 26, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Those are some frosty ass nuggets @D_Urbmon, well done and thaks for sharing. Hope everyone is doing well, today was my first day at work since all the snow Thursday through Saturday actually enjoyed it after being stuck in the house. Got word that giesel x appy is gonna have a few packs released soon so be on the lookout cuz im not sure where.


I believe i saw it at seed vault of cali


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 26, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Those are some frosty ass nuggets @D_Urbmon, well done and thaks for sharing. Hope everyone is doing well, today was my first day at work since all the snow Thursday through Saturday actually enjoyed it after being stuck in the house. Got word that giesel x appy is gonna have a few packs released soon so be on the lookout cuz im not sure where.


Yes that is Wolf pack and it's the current freebie from SVOC
A little info here
https://www.instagram.com/p/BA_IK4nEOV7/?taken-by=seedvaultofca1


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 26, 2016)

The strain is called wolf pack? Thats cool i was testing it when tsd went down and i posted a report on it here, bodhi never saw it so i figured out how to get in touch and sent him my report he said he was gonna let some out. Its nice skunky funky smoke that just makes shit better lol. Just seems to give a positive mental shift i enjoyed. Got some seeds i made with a nice ass tigers milk male i need to pop.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 26, 2016)

Damn I really want to put in an order with SVOC but the Canadian Dollar is so weak right now, exchange rate is brutal.

That wolf pack sounds great.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes it do.......hmmmm,I got yogi,I would love to run these side by side.

Wolf pack...I like.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't know how many people have grown it i know at least a few people had it before me and never reported on it. You won't be disappointed with the smoke and it took being rootbound without nanners popping up along with other shit im sure since i grew it so must be pretty bullet proof lol.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 26, 2016)

Man the Wookie crosses are starting to make their way to market. The Space Monkey (gorilla glue #4 x wookie) and Granola Funk (GSC forum cut x wookie) are calling my name.

Must.....resist.....urge.....to........buy......more.......seeds......ugh


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 26, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Ya know, theres definitely something there. I only got 2 females from 6 seeds, with 5 left. And i love one (purple). Cant wait to run the clone she looks awsome. Im gunna run through the rest as soon as i get a dream beaver female.
> Will be looking through the lemon deisel x ghash and the last 5 js next.
> But thatll b the end for jabbas for me. Only cuz i have a long list. Too long maybe.
> *Gardenz back and running strong. No harm done. Screwed by the DEC again lol. Damn Electric Company.


Im soo pissed off!! Ive been hiding in a hole the last few days because i realized that somewhere in this mess of strain cloning/labeling/organizing i do not have a cut of not one but TWO jabba seeds, of coarse the best 2 of 4 fem i got. The best one being purple pheno and rock hard snowed the fuck out js. Most beautiful flower in the room. This one is a keeper! And i fucken blew it!!! Now i gotta run another pack of js just to track down this pheno which i already had!?!?! FML!! Thats never gonna happen cuz i got to many others strains to try out!!


D_Urbmon said:


> I've got a Jabbas female that has purpling on the main stem and purple petioles. Is this the purple pheno or perhaps it's caused by a nutrient def or cool night temps? I'll snap a pic later if it helps.


same as jdgreen. Oddly pointy calyxes w purp tips around mid flower. I think the purp stem thing is most likely an uptake prob fwiw, not that its unhealthy, i just dnt think it is a sign of a purp pheno


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 26, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Man the Wookie crosses are starting to make their way to market. The Space Monkey (gorilla glue #4 x wookie) and Granola Funk (GSC forum cut x wookie) are calling my name.
> 
> Must.....resist.....urge.....to........buy......more.......seeds......ugh


Mmmmm space monkey


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Im soo pissed off!! Ive been hiding in a hole the last few days because i realized that somewhere in this mess of strain cloning/labeling/organizing i do not have a cut of not one but TWO jabba seeds, of coarse the best 2 of 4 fem i got. The best one being purple pheno and rock hard snowed the fuck out js. Most beautiful flower in the room. This one is a keeper! And i fucken blew it!!! Now i gotta run another pack of js just to track down this pheno which i already had!?!?! FML!! Thats never gonna happen cuz i got to many others strains to try out!!
> 
> same as jdgreen. Oddly pointy calyxes w purp tips around mid flower. I think the purp stem thing is most likely an uptake prob fwiw, not that its unhealthy, i just dnt think it is a sign of a purp pheno


haha sorry I can't help but giggle at your misfortune. I feel your pain.  So many strains to try, nevermind keeping clones around for good!


Cheers man I'll keep an eye out for them pointy calyxes. I figured my purple stems and petioles could very well be a sign of deficiency as I seem to remember reading that somewhere before.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> haha sorry I can't help but giggle at your misfortune. I feel your pain.  So many strains to try, nevermind keeping clones around for good!
> 
> 
> Cheers man I'll keep an eye out for them pointy calyxes. I figured my purple stems and petioles could very well be a sign of deficiency as I seem to remember reading that somewhere before.


I cant help but Laugh either!! But oh well. Yr right ive never been able to keep a strain forever anyway. Shit happens. Plus my gardens ever evolving as better strains beat out old strains. But woulda been nice to get to run her a few times to try n max out her potential. The 2nd round of clones of the js i did keep, have a much better structure, as theyve matured a lil longer. I think my phenos were late bloomers in veg. Ill try n snag some pics of the improved structure when the midnight sun goes down. Got a few in early flwr

Edit: ya i see the purp stem/petri thing quite often. Doesnt seem to affect overall health but i see it as rather a warning track for certain strains. I have had strains tho that have this all the time no matter what and i think that may be genetic but idk thats just FWIW. I would consult one of the experts on this thread for confirmation, for i am only a mere peasant farmer


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 26, 2016)

JS- the one that got away. The pics do her no justice...
SSDD- smells of berrys and jet fuel. My favorite of B mans creations, so far... I might add shes the most finicky of em all. Still hungry. But soooo fcken worth it!


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm about to make a Bodhi grab but I need help identifying a good "work weed". Everyone says SSDD is couch lock, sedative-type stone. I'm looking for analytical, complex problem solving, get off your ass and knock some shit out weed as well. 

In my basket are: SSDD, Goji OG, Blueberry Hashplant, Godhead, White lotus, Elfinstone, Solo's Stash, Super Silver hashplant. 

Everyone swears by the SSDD and Goji OG. Any input from our local Bodhi brethren?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Im soo pissed off!! Ive been hiding in a hole the last few days because i realized that somewhere in this mess of strain cloning/labeling/organizing i do not have a cut of not one but TWO jabba seeds, of coarse the best 2 of 4 fem i got. The best one being purple pheno and rock hard snowed the fuck out js. Most beautiful flower in the room. This one is a keeper! And i fucken blew it!!! Now i gotta run another pack of js just to track down this pheno which i already had!?!?! FML!! Thats never gonna happen cuz i got to many others strains to try out!!
> 
> same as jdgreen. Oddly pointy calyxes w purp tips around mid flower. I think the purp stem thing is most likely an uptake prob fwiw, not that its unhealthy, i just dnt think it is a sign of a purp pheno


Take a cut of it and leave it alone for a couple months. It will come back. My clone game isn't anything special. I find if you give her time just about anything will try to live.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 26, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> The strain is called wolf pack? Thats cool i was testing it when tsd went down and i posted a report on it here, bodhi never saw it so i figured out how to get in touch and sent him my report he said he was gonna let some out. Its nice skunky funky smoke that just makes shit better lol. Just seems to give a positive mental shift i enjoyed. Got some seeds i made with a nice ass tigers milk male i need to pop.


Shhhhh. I saw that and said to myself "you don't need that one." You're convincing me that that is surely not the case!


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 27, 2016)

Sour butterscotch x g13/hp88 they getting there .....  but they flexing lol. Happy growing


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 27, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Shhhhh. I saw that and said to myself "you don't need that one." You're convincing me that that is surely not the case!


You don't really need it but it is like if that Blue Oyster shit met that Afghan Kush I had - and they had a baby. And then, meanwhile, that crazy Northern Light stuff I had and the Super Red Espresso Snowflake met and had a baby. And by some miracle, those two babies met and fucked - this would the shit that they birthed. So it's your call.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 27, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> You don't really need it but it is like if that Blue Oyster shit met that Afghan Kush I had - and they had a baby. And then, meanwhile, that crazy Northern Light stuff I had and the Super Red Espresso Snowflake met and had a baby. And by some miracle, those two babies met and fucked - this would the shit that they birthed. So it's your call.



Lol. Seriously i love u guys, but ive been fighting myelf against about 8 strains so this isnt helpful when i dont even need the 1 pack.
I just keep telling myself, u never know wen ur gunna need to bust out a full warehouse.....or a huge Scrog system.


----------



## COGrown (Jan 27, 2016)

Pura Vida (Gu's cut, serious HPK dom) @6 weeks
All organic, no blood, no guano. 600wMH


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 27, 2016)

Mary's Confidant said:


> I'm about to make a Bodhi grab but I need help identifying a good "work weed". Everyone says SSDD is couch lock, sedative-type stone. I'm looking for analytical, complex problem solving, get off your ass and knock some shit out weed as well.
> 
> In my basket are: SSDD, Goji OG, Blueberry Hashplant, Godhead, White lotus, Elfinstone, Solo's Stash, Super Silver hashplant.
> 
> Everyone swears by the SSDD and Goji OG. Any input from our local Bodhi brethren?


I've been puffin on silver lotus. Been getting a lot of shit knocked off the list the last few weeks.


----------



## COGrown (Jan 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Lol. Seriously i love u guys, but ive been fighting myelf against about 8 strains so this isnt helpful when i dont even need the 1 pack.
> I just keep telling myself, u never know wen ur gunna need to bust out a full warehouse.....or a huge Scrog system.


That's the nice thing about having a giant seed library. You never know how many plants you might suddenly need/want/be able to have; it's nice to be able to think, '"Yeah, I can fill virtually _*ANY*_ amount of space with plants."


----------



## COGrown (Jan 27, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> I've been puffin on silver lotus. Been getting a lot of shit knocked off the list the last few weeks.


How is that? I think I have two packs of those as freebies from GLG. I'm hoping for some faster finishing haze leaners, anything like that? Any woodsy or incensey phenos?


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 27, 2016)

I got a heavy grapefruit/lime pheno so far. It was all haze leaning.Finished in 70 days. I just popped a few more for the next round. She wasn't a heavy weight producer. But the dry sift melt got a 6 star call on it from a pretty respected extract person here in Cali. Super stoked on that. I need more time with this pheno to get her dialed. She's a bit touchy. Just trained a 4 footer into side by side 30X30 screens. she's a big bitch ready to flip tonight.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 27, 2016)

Anybody seen anything about a blackberry hashplant from bodhi. I saw this and was like whaaaat...are the parents


----------



## calicat (Jan 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody seen anything about a blackberry hashplant from bodhi. I saw this and was like whaaaat...are the parents


Nope. Most likely it's Orgnkid's Blackberry Kush since he outcrossed that to Snow Lotus as a freebie sometime ago. Perhaps could be Nebu's Blackberry as well. And father used safe to assume its 88g-13hp.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 27, 2016)

calicat said:


> Nope. Most likely it's Orgnkid's Blackberry Kush since he outcrossed that to Snow Lotus as a freebie sometime ago. Perhaps could be Nebu's Blackberry as well. And father used safe to assume its 88g-13hp.


@calicat With the dunk! I could only come up with the nebu cut amd of course its safe to call ghash....hmmm. the B man has an evil side...he hides strains from me that I love until im desperately out of seed funds...and sinisterly laughs. Mwahhahaha. "Fly my vast variety of genetics" "Hide yourselves, until those are most poor and bored" " Then appear! And frustrate those of small space and pockets!"lol

* seriously nicest guy ever, but man really..y does this keep happening?


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 27, 2016)

because he is amazing at what he does. I'd prefer too many to not enough.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 27, 2016)

I have seen Orgnkid's named associated with quite a few oldschool powerhouses. Who the fack was this guy?


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 27, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> because he is amazing at what he does. I'd prefer too many to not enough.


Oh yea for sure, thats just me being frustrated i can't just buy it lol. Its pretty amazing how many elite strains he grabs. Idk wen ill get to another breeder lol. Trying to span to karma


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 27, 2016)

Jabba sugar leaves, definitely purple too. And shes getting alot sweeter finish at the end. Sat is 8 weeks.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 27, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Take a cut of it and leave it alone for a couple months. It will come back. My clone game isn't anything special. I find if you give her time just about anything will try to live.


 Your cloning skills must be better than mine LOL!! Gonna try to reveg after harvest, but hopes are low...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 27, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3595263 Your cloning skills must be better than mine LOL!! Gonna try to reveg after harvest, but hopes are low...


First mulch those with sand! Then get a heat mat and keep them wet. That is all I do.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 27, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> First mulch those with sand! Then get a heat mat and keep them wet. That is all I do.


Nice i will def try it! At this point ill try anything lol!! If u said set one on fire and put the ashes on the other, id do it!! Hahaha
These poor cut sat in a dome/heat pad for a month! Finally had to get them out to make room for new clones. Been sitting in the solo for prob close to another mo. Its a sad slow death. Barely clinging to life. Poor things are trying their lil hearts out!!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 27, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3595263 Your cloning skills must be better than mine LOL!! Gonna try to reveg after harvest, but hopes are low...


I just snipped all of the "bud" of this reveg clone about a week ago. I cut one of each (4) phenos.

I used the larf or whatever to make some coconut oil that was surprisingly good!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 27, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Nice i will def try it! At this point ill try anything lol!! If u said set one on fire and put the ashes on the other, id do it!! Hahaha


I use black gold brand washed sand. It's like 3 bucks a bag.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 27, 2016)

U can see stem rot on two of them in that pic. Pretty sure theyre fucked, but im not throwing them out til they turn to dust and blow away in the wind lol


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 27, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I use black gold brand washed sand. It's like 3 bucks a bag.


Black gold old school, love it.
And i agree. Take a lower thiner stem growth cut the flower down and.leave some vegetation. Ull prolly get her.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 27, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> U can see stem rot on two of them in that pic. Pretty sure theyre fucked, but im not throwing them out til they turn to dust and blow away in the wind lol


maybe use trichodermal/*mycorrhizae in your next batch?, root & stem rot is soo bad at my place i use it constantly with every watering, and maybe best to get rid of anything with the rot cos it can infect others too*


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Black gold old school, love it.
> And i agree. Take a lower thiner stem growth cut the flower down and.leave some vegetation. Ull prolly get her.


Imo the more flower you leave on it the more shoots that will eventually start. Then once the shoots are a couple inches or so the remove all of the bud and she'll look like a veg plant again.. Kinda


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 27, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Imo the more flower you leave on it the more shoots that will eventually start. Then once the shoots are a couple inches or so the remove all of the bud and she'll look like a veg plant again.. Kinda


its crazy how the bud turninto a shit ton of branches


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 27, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> its crazy how the bud turninto a shit ton of branches


Certainly tripped me the fuck out, almost doesn't even look like cannabis once it starts to revert.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 27, 2016)

looks like from the movie the thing, the dudes head that sprouts 6 legs lol a few doing this right now, so freaky


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 27, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> looks like from the movie the thing, the dudes head that sprouts 6 legs lol a few doing this right now, so freaky


Haha. That's a great description for it.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 27, 2016)

The buds actually continue to develop too, at least on the super silver hashplant..


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jan 27, 2016)

@natro.hydro 
How did your blueberry hashplant turn out? I saw some pics and promises of a smoke report but didn't see one come through.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 27, 2016)

Mary's Confidant said:


> @natro.hydro
> How did your blueberry hashplant turn out? I saw some pics and promises of a smoke report but didn't see one come through.


Shit did I never post that over here? My bad, must have only put it on breedbay.
Shit was knockout potent, most phenos had a blueberry taste but there was 1 outlier that was funky like rotten meat and that funk came through in the smoke. Still haven't had a strain make that much kief while trimming it since. So a hashplant in the truest sense. Honestly not a fan of most blueberry/blue dream crosses but was real close to grabbing another pack of blueberry hashplant when I placed an order to great Lakes genetics this week. Grabbed my second packs of sunshine daydream, granola funk, and dank sinatra amd my first pack of kalifornia.


----------



## limonene (Jan 28, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Shit did I never post that over here? My bad, must have only put it on breedbay.
> Shit was knockout potent, most phenos had a blueberry taste but there was 1 outlier that was funky like rotten meat and that funk came through in the smoke. Still haven't had a strain make that much lief while trimming it since. So a hashplant in the truest sense. Honestly not a fan of most blueberry/blue dream crosses but was real close to grabbing another pack of blueberry hashplant when I placed an order to great Lakes genetics this week. Grabbed my second packs of sunshine daydream, granola funk, and dank sinatra amd my first pack of kalifornia.


Yeah I'm seeing mad frost on the bbhp too. How many weeks did you flower then for?


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 28, 2016)

Okay, need some help deciding. So Rare Dankness amd Karma are having a raffle, buy a pack on attitude and get a chance to win 16 free rare dankness packs!

So i got $100-150, for seeds. Was looking at snagin the 501st og, @genuity, but its hard to pass on the bodhis ive been looking at. All rare. Either heaven mountain, cheech wizard or electric cowboy. Rough choice.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 28, 2016)

limonene said:


> Yeah I'm seeing mad frost on the bbhp too. How many weeks did you flower then for?


The more squat g13/hp leaning ones I took about 8 weeks, the taller ones I let go to 10 to get some nice amber. Maybe that has something to do with the potency 




JDGreen said:


> Okay, need some help deciding. So Rare Dankness amd Karma are having a raffle, buy a pack on attitude and get a chance to win 16 free rare dankness packs!
> 
> So i got $100-150, for seeds. Was looking at snagin the 501st og, @genuity, but its hard to pass on the bodhis ive been looking at. All rare. Either heaven mountain, cheech wizard or electric cowboy. Rough choice.


Gotta go digging for the muff cabbage pheno in that heaven mountain! Bigshoe's muff cabbage cut really sold me on this strain, not that it took much. But if it only Rd or karma purchase for the raffle I would grab some rug burn og, or Scott's og. Just my .02.
Atleast you know your money is going to a good cause, don't forget to use rollitup or 420 at checkout for 10%, pretty sure that still works.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 28, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Okay, need some help deciding. So Rare Dankness amd Karma are having a raffle, buy a pack on attitude and get a chance to win 16 free rare dankness packs!
> 
> So i got $100-150, for seeds. Was looking at snagin the 501st og.





natro.hydro said:


> i would grab some rug burn og, or Scott's og. Just my .02. don't forget to use rollitup or 420 at checkout for 10%, pretty sure that still works.


Hear good things bout 501st but I like @natro.hydro suggestion: Rugburn OG...I talked to Scott from RD couple years back and when I said I was lookin for 5 star $hit (potency, yield, flavor, 9 wk max, vigor) he said Rugburn OG...In the vault...

Also, yeah the codes "rollitup" or "420" will get you 10% but paying Cash gets you 15% (cant combine)

EDIT: doesnt look like Rugburn is an option for the #Sylvia fundraiser...but you could get 1 karma pack and 1 RD pack for $152 or 2 RD for $146 (w 15% discount, before shipping)...Id prbly go w Karma OG and Scott's OG or 501st...IMHO


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 28, 2016)

That blueberry hash plant sounds amazing for a dry sifter.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 28, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> If I remember chemistry class correctly, they use a "smelling agent" in natural gas to give it a smell. Otherwise it would be odorless.





horribleherk said:


> I always heard they used onion juice to odorize propane


I also remembered that they added chemical odorant otherwise odorless so I looked it up...


"In order to assist in detecting leaks, a minute amount of odorant is added to the otherwise colorless and almost odorless (natural) gas used by consumers. The odor has been compared to the smell of rotten eggs, due to the added tert-Butylthiol (t-butyl mercaptan). Sometimes a related compound, thiophane, may be used in the mixture. "

"All propane fuels include an odorant, almost always ethanethiol."
-Wikipedia


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 28, 2016)

final numbers for the last round.
Siver Lotus 70 days flower. Tric profile at day 70: 80% cloudy 15% clear 5% amber.
dry weight 10oz per plant
45 day veg time under a 600w hps on a rail, with sup. uvb the last 3 weeks.
Stretch was 2x the pre flip plant height. So stand by for a taller strain.
10 oz a plant is running quiet a bit shy of the P i shoot for, but it being a haze I have that challenge to conquer going forward. 
I hope that helps anyone looking at finding some of these beans. Considering there is no Info any where on that strain. Wish I had pic's but i'll just have to type cool until my new phone is purchased lol


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 28, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Hear good things bout 501st but I like @natro.hydro suggestion: Rugburn OG...I talked to Scott from RD couple years back and when I said I was lookin for 5 star $hit (potency, yield, flavor, 9 wk max, vigor) he said Rugburn OG...In the vault...
> 
> Also, yeah the codes "rollitup" or "420" will get you 10% but paying Cash gets you 15% (cant combine)
> 
> EDIT: doesnt look like Rugburn is an option for the #Sylvia fundraiser...but you could get 1 karma pack and 1 RD pack for $152 or 2 RD for $146 (w 15% discount, before shipping)...Id prbly go w Karma OG and Scott's OG or 501st...IMHO


Thanx, for the input. I ran into some more rare/limited bodhis im thinkin id grab instead...its sooo hard, and i really doubt id win the raffle that would cause me to have more seeds than i know wat to do with. +Idk if id b able to buy seeds nemore which i secretly love.

B choices are Cheech Wizard/Heaven Mountain/Electric Cowboy. Leaning heaven mountain then electric cowboy.


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 28, 2016)

love how the heaven mountain looks. some peeps on here have killed it growing them. Electric cowboy looks money as well. Can't go wrong with whatever choices you end up with. I personally can't wait to get these LT's and goji's pheno hunt going. It's like growing a treasure chest that you can't see into till the end haha.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 28, 2016)

I've been eyeballing the heaven mountain at the attitude but I'm really wanting to do some shopping at Great Lakes genetics I like the fact they handle the bog stuff as well that bog sour grapes has me drooling also they have bodhi stuff that attitude is out of or don't stock except the heaven mountain Great Lakes don't seem to have it


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 28, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I've been eyeballing the heaven mountain at the attitude but I'm really wanting to do some shopping at Great Lakes genetics I like the fact they handle the bog stuff as well that bog sour grapes has me drooling also they have bodhi stuff that attitude is out of or don't stock except the heaven mountain Great Lakes don't seem to have it


Got my Heaven Mountain from 'tude as well...

If you go through GLG, might as well buy 2 Bodhi so u can get that 1 free pack...

I dont know how you could go wrong with Love Dawg = Love Triangle x Appalachia, or either of new Wookie #15 crosses Granola Funk or Space Monkey...SSDD and Dream Beaver also perrenial favs...you've got your work cutout for you!!!


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 28, 2016)

sour grapes?! Holy shit that looks amazing. I'm gonna swoop some up. good looking out @horribleherk


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 28, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm really wanting to do some shopping at Great Lakes genetics I like the fact they handle the bog stuff as well that bog sour grapes has me drooling





luv2grow said:


> sour grapes?! Holy shit that looks amazing. I'm gonna swoop some up. good looking out @horribleherk


LOL Glg only showing (1) BOG: sour grapes in stock!!!

RuuuhRooow Raggy !!!


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 28, 2016)

Couldn't resist, had to post this Scooby dropping 4way in reference to aforementioned BOG : Sour Grapes conundrum...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 28, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> and the Pure Kush Suge x 88 g13/hp - vape tested a lil nug of this and wow! all I can say is potent.
> 
> View attachment 3594101
> 
> ...


funny how that 88g13/hp has got that dominant trait...
Those frosty white looking trichomes
My pineapple hashplants have a lot of that going on...
I got a NICE one that retained the jack herer smell and taste, while still getting those trichs from the 88g13 side.
It's my keeper pheno.
Probably got maybe a quarter of it though, but ALL of the phenos get flowered small
My tranquils retained those trichs too, but smell nothing like the pineapple hashplant..
The xj-13 in there is a nice touch... mixing the jack herers tast with the 88g13/ho potency..
Can't go wrong...
I wanna get the tree of life...
Can't find it though


----------



## Joedank (Jan 28, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Couldn't resist, had to post this Scooby dropping 4way in reference to BOG : Sour Grapes conundrum...
> View attachment 3595786


lol tight blotter shot . think i have eaten one of those 
on the bodhi front i got my 9 urkel x dragonsblood f3 's in their final 3gal homes will flip in a week an throw up some pics .
harlequinn X a11gf3 are looking odd in a neat way ! deep leaf serrations an such .
cannatonic (perkins) X good meds is looking to be a beast . lots of vigour . i am guessing male on this one but who knows with CBD mix ups 
blessing yall pics to come ...


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 28, 2016)

The sour grapes clone only was making the rounds a few years ago I think that's where ggg got some of their grape stomper genetics I like the fact that bog stuff description mentions their stuff resists mold I'm running power out to my shop today to get my new room started its been awhile since I've completed a grow since I sold one home & bought another in the hills ( Cali gold country) all my equip is in boxes I'm picking up a baby of either el Diablo or pink panties this week-end to get me started up then I can focus on a seed purchase bodhi & bog are in the near future it sucks not having my own grow going I'm very glad I took the time to help a friend out as he is returning the favors in kind so soon I'll start a journal & once again feel like I have something to contribute around here all you people on this thread have really kept me going here I wonder if Danky donkey ever had any idea what this thread would turn into lots of good stuff going on here


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 28, 2016)

I'


ForRealz said:


> LOL Glg only showing (1) BOG: sour grapes in stock!!!
> 
> RuuuhRooow Raggy !!!


haha!! 
Well i hope it sits there until i can get a order together!! 30 hours of research for three packs of seeds, all culminates into a 15 second button pressing onto anxiously awaiting arrival. We all know the game. It all leads to wanting to have a massive space to grow all these bitches out.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 28, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> The sour grapes clone only was making the rounds a few years ago I think that's where ggg got some of their grape stomper genetics


I guess it depends on what party is telling story, haha. I remember GGG said that Grape Stomper = Purple Elephant x Sour Diesel cross (snowman), and that a collective renamed the strain Sour Grapes but that GGG bred it...dont think it's the same as BOG : Sour Grapes but maybe @genuity or someone would know more...

Keep going strong, @horribleherk you'll be Growing strong (again) in no time soon! I have wondered that too, bout danky donkey


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jan 28, 2016)

What tester options are out there? Wanting to make sure I don't double up on something. 

Right now I'm thinking I'll do:


Blueberry hashplant
Sunshine Daydream
Goji OG
Godhead
Dream Beaver
I want to make sure my freebies are polar opposite of what I have in the basket.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 28, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Im staying up on that. R u running the males? On the urkle blood


i am running all the males . collecting pollen and saving in case mr b releases this one ....


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 28, 2016)

Mary's Confidant said:


> What tester options are out there? Wanting to make sure I don't double up on something.
> 
> Right now I'm thinking I'll do:
> 
> ...


Where are you getting them from?


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jan 28, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Where are you getting them from?


GLG and they are running a (Buy 2, get 1 tester free) deal.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 28, 2016)

Mary's Confidant said:


> GLG and they are running a (Buy 2, get 1 tester free) deal.


I dunno what the freebies currently are, but if they're still anyone of these...

Love Triangle (Triangle Kush x Snow Lotus)
Jungle Spice (congo (pine) x 88g13hp
Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow Lotus)
Pink Lotus (Pink Panther x Snow Lotus, out door)
TT NL#6 x Appalachia ) .

No real polar opposites there.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 28, 2016)

Mary's Confidant said:


> GLG and they are running a (Buy 2, get 1 tester free) deal.


Might as well buy 1 more pack then you get 1 more free pack (you showing 5 packs to buy), you picked great selections! ...Love Dawg, Space Monkey, or Granola Funk, for instance...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 28, 2016)

Preflowers are still very young but it's lookin like 3 females so far out of the Jabbas which are the bottom left 9 square and the odd man out.

I haven't done a whole lot of topping or training in my growing but this time I'm hoping to top these out a bunch and get several tops out of each plant. I will be chucking some pollen as well as per usual. I've got some Sweet Skunk x C99 and King x Northern Lights in there with the JS. Thinking I should use the Jabbas Stash for pollen but not sure yet. I guess I'll have to see how the males develop.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 28, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Preflowers are still very young but it's lookin like 3 females so far out of the Jabbas which are the bottom left 9 square and the odd man out.
> 
> I haven't done a whole lot of topping or training in my growing but this time I'm hoping to top these out a bunch and get several tops out of each plant. I will be chucking some pollen as well as per usual. I've got some Sweet Skunk x C99 and King x Northern Lights in there with the JS. Thinking I should use the Jabbas Stash for pollen but not sure yet. I guess I'll have to see how the males develop.
> 
> View attachment 3595899


I was thinkin about running through some jabbas for a male. I love the structure, its short and very strong. Could hold a truckload of bud. Shes amazing. Im really wanting to get my hands on a decent male cuz im really scoring on some of these females.

Was gunna start looking here in about 6-8 months. Would love to hit this mountain temple. Alittle risky but both short, low stretch. Jabba-low fragrance, heavy color, dense
Mt T - high fragrance, medium coloration/mostly green, medium density. 

So hopefully it would dense up some of the buds. But hey instant karma sounded like a risky cross.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 28, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I was thinkin about running through some jabbas for a male. I love the structure, its short and very strong. Could hold a truckload of bud. Shes amazing. Im really wanting to get my hands on a decent male cuz im really scoring on some of these females.
> 
> Was gunna start looking here in about 6-8 months. Would love to hit this mountain temple. Alittle risky but both short, low stretch. Jabba-low fragrance, heavy color, dense
> Mt T - high fragrance, medium coloration/mostly green, medium density.
> ...


Thanks JD great input. Maybe I'll use the Jabbas males and hopefully improve the structure of the Sweet Skunk x C99 some. She's a bit more stretchy and a bit flimsy.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jan 28, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Might as well buy 1 more pack then you get 1 more free pack (you showing 5 packs to buy), you picked great selections! ...Love Dawg, Space Monkey, or Granola Funk, for instance...


I'm getting two packs of the Dream Beaver because I'm on the hunt.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 28, 2016)

Mary's Confidant said:


> .....Beaver.....I'm on the hunt.


Aren't we all.


----------



## mucha_mota (Jan 28, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Preflowers are still very young but it's lookin like 3 females so far out of the Jabbas which are the bottom left 9 square and the odd man out.
> 
> I haven't done a whole lot of topping or training in my growing but this time I'm hoping to top these out a bunch and get several tops out of each plant. I will be chucking some pollen as well as per usual. I've got some Sweet Skunk x C99 and King x Northern Lights in there with the JS. Thinking I should use the Jabbas Stash for pollen but not sure yet. I guess I'll have to see how the males develop.
> 
> View attachment 3595899


the line-up in ur tent, mi amigo, makes my wee wee muy duro !


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 28, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Aren't we all.


mmyes, i am searching myself. Good Luck (he said fiendishly) 
Lol



D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks JD great input. Maybe I'll use the Jabbas males and hopefully improve the structure of the Sweet Skunk x C99 some. She's a bit more stretchy and a bit flimsy.


I think itll be great for structure. And the smell i dont think will b too dominant. Ill b pickin her in a few days and ill show u the bud to stem strength. I really believe theres great male potential for some of those wild lanky ogs or to tall stretchers.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 28, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I wanna get the tree of life...
> Can't find it though


Attitude shows in-stock...


----------



## limonene (Jan 28, 2016)

@natro.hydro which bbhp did u keep or consider as keeper standard? i have 3 females out of 11, 3 different phenos. the best in veg is the worst in bloom for yield and structure (lots of leaf) but smells and looks top quality. The other 2 are extremely dense, one has a Lot of orange hairs and the last one is my favourite and looks like the keeper. it has density, smell, Insane extreme trichage and looks like an 8 week strain.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 28, 2016)

limonene said:


> @natro.hydro which bbhp did u keep or consider as keeper standard? i have 3 females out of 11, 3 different phenos. the best in veg is the worst in bloom for yield and structure (lots of leaf) but smells and looks top quality. The other 2 are extremely dense, one has a Lot of orange hairs and *the last one is my favourite and looks like the keeper. it has density, smell, Insane extreme trichage and looks like an 8 week strain.*


Well I mean sounds like you know lol. I didn't keep any because thought I was moving but if I would have kept any of them (had 8, kinda 4 distinctive phenos) it would have been the more hashplant type, not a fan of the tall ones like em squat. They were all pretty equal in quality with maybe 1 lacking compared to the others


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 28, 2016)

Anybody run this dread bread, i am intrigued, but would love some experience info.

Also some of u.may kno.im running the ssdd x wookie. And ive seen the disco biscuit and space monkey get reeleased with the wookie 15 male. So is he still usimg that male or is this a new pheno male hes using wookie 1? Very confused on the wookie, ovve seen regular wookie, #7 female i think amd 15 male i belive.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 29, 2016)

There was another Bodhi drop of SunShine DayDream @MWS! I didnt want to bring it up until I secured my order...

http://www.midweeksong.com/sunshine-daydream.html


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 29, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> There was another Bodhi drop of SunShine DayDream @MWS! I didnt want to bring it up until I secured my order...
> 
> http://www.midweeksong.com/sunshine-daydream.html


No worries, GLG has 36 packs left. Sunshine daydream it up.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 29, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> No worries, GLG has 36 packs left. Sunshine daydream it up.


Was gonna say didn't even feel bad snagging my second pack when I saw how many glg had in stock.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 29, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> No worries, GLG has 36 packs left. Sunshine daydream it up.


Cant argue with the customer service @MWS. I was 75cents short of being able to order, I talked to him and he reserved my order for 24hrs! Going to the bank right now!!!


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 29, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> There was another Bodhi drop of SunShine DayDream @MWS! I didnt want to bring it up until I secured my order...
> 
> http://www.midweeksong.com/sunshine-daydream.html


good looking out!
pretty cool you can order single seeds or at least its a option.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 29, 2016)

2 phenos of '97 blue moonshine X purple sativa nl5 at about 4 weeks.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 29, 2016)

Anyone know when is the next round of testers or it is pretty much anytime? Hoping to get in on the next round of testing.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 29, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Was gonna say didn't even feel bad snagging my second pack when I saw how many glg had in stock.


SVOC has them too.


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Anyone know when is the next round of testers or it is pretty much anytime? Hoping to get in on the next round of testing.


I'd imagine before summer since it seems like Bodhi's doing winter/summer testing. Or at least I don't think I saw a fall testing lol.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 29, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> I'd imagine before summer since it seems like Bodhi's doing winter/summer testing. Or at least I don't think I saw a fall testing lol.


Right on I've got plenty of time to spare. Gotta finish up these Jabbas Stash first anyways. I'd love to try out some of the Dragons Blood or maybe even Wookie dads afterwards. So far I've only grown/smoked 4 g13/hp strains.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 29, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> I guess it depends on what party is telling story, haha. I remember GGG said that Grape Stomper = Purple Elephant x Sour Diesel cross (snowman), and that a collective renamed the strain Sour Grapes but that GGG bred it...dont think it's the same as BOG : Sour Grapes but maybe @genuity or someone would know more...
> 
> Keep going strong, @horribleherk you'll be Growing strong (again) in no time soon! I have wondered that too, bout danky donkey


Off topic, but I've been meaning to ask you....

Can you vouch for Sour Patch? I've noticed that you've dealt with them a few times. They carry some breeders that I'm interested in, but I've read a few bad reports about them listing seeds that aren't in stock, and then holding your funds hostage making you pick an alternate pack of seeds. Any insight on this?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 29, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Off topic, but I've been meaning to ask you....
> 
> Can you vouch for Sour Patch? I've noticed that you've dealt with them a few times. They carry some breeders that I'm interested in, but I've read a few bad reports about them listing seeds that aren't in stock, and then holding your funds hostage making you pick an alternate pack of seeds. Any insight on this?


Just make sure he has what you want before you send the money. I personally have dealt with him like 3 or 4 times now and been satisfied every time. My only complaint is I wish he did priority mail so you had a tracking but the shipping is free so I don't care.
If you want you can pm me and will send you his mobile number.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 29, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> I'd imagine before summer since it seems like Bodhi's doing winter/summer testing. Or at least I don't think I saw a fall testing lol.


The ssdd x wookie. Testers i have now r from the "fall 2015 tester list" so i would guess ne time. . If ne one sees a update by Bodhi PM me cuz id like to get in myself. And id b happy to do the same @D_Urbmon


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 29, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Off topic, but I've been meaning to ask you....
> 
> Can you vouch for Sour Patch? I've noticed that you've dealt with them a few times. They carry some breeders that I'm interested in, but I've read a few bad reports about them listing seeds that aren't in stock, and then holding your funds hostage making you pick an alternate pack of seeds. Any insight on this?


Yeah, two sizeable orders through him... Like @natro.hydro said, call/text or email to ensure he has item in stock...He will get u order. Tell him you look forward to posting positive feedback on RIU, last time he had my order in under 5 days including weekend... You can pay any way u like...keep ur receipts in case of any issues, shouldnt be any (I do this everywhere, CYA, cover yo azz).

Right now, he doing any purchase, 1 free pack of Greenlife : Silverhawks, and buy any PacificNWRoots get 1 free PNW : Diehard (sativa, high CBD harlequin x alien kush f2). Lemme know if u want any tips on picks Ive talked to PNW breeder numerous times. 

Rock on!


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 29, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> The ssdd x wookie. Testers i have now r from the "fall 2015 tester list" so i would guess ne time. . If ne one sees a update by Bodhi PM me cuz id like to get in myself. And id b happy to do the same @D_Urbmon


Ohhhhh right, I guess he does it seasonally then? I totally forgot about that I was trying to remember if it was summer or fall. So I'd guess around March for a spring round.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Right on I've got plenty of time to spare. Gotta finish up these Jabbas Stash first anyways. I'd love to try out some of the Dragons Blood or maybe even Wookie dads afterwards. So far I've only grown/smoked 4 g13/hp strains.


Thewookie seems to be alitle dominant in the ssdd x wookie. I have two that have a lavender sweet floral smell. Kinda bushed out 5 outta the six. Only #7 is heavy ssdd. Four district smell phenos 1. A stonefruit, plum, blackberry gum
2. A green crack, chemmy funk
3(#4,#5) a dark floral slightly sweet funk
4. (#6,#1) just started a very piney sage evergreen smell, total tinseltown and assfunk. But still beginning triches.

But in my cross, the wookie is definitely there


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 29, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Ohhhhh right, I guess he does it seasonally then? I totally forgot about that I was trying to remember if it was summer or fall. So I'd guess around March for a spring round.


Thats wat im thinkin...i saw the nepali og x ghash tester was a tester first released in last march i think, soo prolly that time . Stay tuned yo!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 29, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> The ssdd x wookie. Testers i have now r from the "fall 2015 tester list" so i would guess ne time. . If ne one sees a update by Bodhi PM me cuz id like to get in myself. And id b happy to do the same @D_Urbmon


Will do bro I'll keep you in mind if/when I hear from Mrs. B. I just shot her an email.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 29, 2016)

Also I'm going to put in an order for some goodies here pretty soon. The question is.... SVoC or Big Shoe?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Also I'm going to put in an order for some goodies here pretty soon. The question is.... SVoC or Big Shoe?


Or could check out incanlama on ig, another bodhi rep who is good people and gives away lots of seeds.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Also I'm going to put in an order for some goodies here pretty soon. The question is.... SVoC or Big Shoe?


They both still doing buy 2 get 1? If so, for me it'd come down to 1) desired in-stock items and 2) which free pack available : )


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 29, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> They both still doing buy 2 get 1? If so, for me it'd come down to 1) desired in-stock items and 2) which free pack available : )


I'm not sure tbh that's what I wanted to know.  Which has the better deal/freebies/hookup?


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm not sure tbh that's what I wanted to know.  Which has the better deal/freebies/hookup?


I know svca, jamesbeanco, glg all still doing buy 2 get 1...not sure if Big Shoe is but he ( @Sour Sole ) could tell you more or hit em on IG... 

Svca, Headie and glg have best Bodhi inventory...

I cant remember all the freebies but I know dragon fruit, jungle spice, strange brew, you choose @ JBC...

Someone listed glg recently in this thread somewhere...dont remember svca freebies either


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 29, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> I know svca, jamesbeanco, glg all still doing buy 2 get 1...not sure if Big Shoe is but he ( @Sour Sole ) could tell you more or hit em on IG...
> 
> Svca, Headie and glg have best Bodhi inventory...
> 
> ...


Was SVCA doing giesel X Appalachia? Wolfpack or whatever. Made me want to order from them almost lol. Dunno though if they've sold out.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Also I'm going to put in an order for some goodies here pretty soon. The question is.... SVoC or Big Shoe?


Big Shoe. I have even met J from SVOC and I'd still pick the Shoe. If the Shoe fits ladies and gentlemen.... I never received my dread bread because Bodhi is currently making more so Shoe talked to the man himself and Bodhi sent to the Shoe for me a pack of Afkansastan X Gold Star. ETA which is quite rare.

Not to be a dork or anything, you'll get great service from SVOC but you'll not get the level of attention that Big Shoe has to offer each of his customers, that was my first purchase from him and it won't be the last.. He even through in packs of dragon fruit and strange brew! That dude is a giver!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 29, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Big Shoe. I have even met J from SVOC and I'd still pick the Shoe. If the Shoe fits ladies and gentlemen.... I never received my dread bread because Bodhi is currently making more so Shoe talked to the man himself and Bodhi sent to the Shoe for me a pack of Afkansastan X Gold Star. ETA which is quite rare.
> 
> Not to be a dork or anything, you'll get great service from SVOC but you'll not get the level of attention that Big Shoe has to offer each of his customers, that was my first purchase from him and it won't be the last.. He even through in packs of dragon fruit and strange brew! That dude is a giver!!


Is the only way to order from Shoe through Instagram?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 29, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Is the only way to order from Shoe through Instagram?


I'm sure you could hit him up through here. @Sour Sole . he's a cool cat and I'm sure you guys can work out the best way to contact each other.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 29, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> There was another Bodhi drop of SunShine DayDream @MWS! I didnt want to bring it up until I secured my order...
> 
> http://www.midweeksong.com/sunshine-daydream.html


Not bodhi related, but were the Kandy Kush that you grew (and loved) feminized beans?

Just tossed a couple in a shot glass tonight because of your good review!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 29, 2016)

Man if this thread wasn't bad enough now there is this new bodhi page on ig just posting up the most delish shots of like every bodhi strain you can think of. I believe I heard cannavore is responsible for making it happen. Damn him lol....


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 29, 2016)

holy shit, it's amazing to see some more of the phenospecific pics of these strains. Bodhi going off!! thanks!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 29, 2016)

#spacemonkey and #bodhiseeds together on IG and before you do... Give your wallet to your wife.


----------



## D619 (Jan 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Also I'm going to put in an order for some goodies here pretty soon. The question is.... SVoC or Big Shoe?


Big Shoe


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 29, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> #spacemonkey and #bodhiseeds together on IG and before you do... Give your wallet to your wife.


that's the truth...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 29, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Not bodhi related, but were the Kandy Kush that you grew (and loved) feminized beans?
> 
> Just tossed a couple in a shot glass tonight because of your good review!


Yes, feminized. I hope that it lives up to your expectations! I liked it because it has a strong skunk smell. I never grown out any trainwreck, but I understand that it is skunky, and maybe it is where it comes from?
I am growing out a pack right now and the clones are almost rooted. I am anxious about it now, so I will probably flip the mothers tonight. I almost took pics, but veg pics are not really that cool lol...

I keep waiting for someone to start a DNA/RP/Crockett thread!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 30, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> The ssdd x wookie. Testers i have now r from the "fall 2015 tester list" so i would guess ne time. . If ne one sees a update by Bodhi PM me cuz id like to get in myself. And id b happy to do the same @D_Urbmon


Yeah I also need to pass along some info to the fella...


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 30, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Yes, feminized. I hope that it lives up to your expectations! I liked it because it has a strong skunk smell. I never grown out any trainwreck, but I understand that it is skunky, and maybe it is where it comes from?
> I am growing out a pack right now and the clones are almost rooted. I am anxious about it now, so I will probably flip the mothers tonight. I almost took pics, but veg pics are not really that cool lol...
> 
> I keep waiting for someone to start a DNA/RP/Crockett thread!


I say this with a grain of salt. O ran DNAs sour kosher. As a freebie from attitude for.messong up my order. And that stuff was abot 80% sativa totem with the lowest bud density ever. U could almost see through it. Amd it tastes like crap hay. Idk y. Im a decent green thumb, so do ur research.


On another note, i got u hamish.


----------



## limonene (Jan 30, 2016)

I think this girl will be the keeper silver mountain. Looks like the quickest finisher, densest, stickiest and has a stand out terpene profile. Haze, bleach and yesterday's puke. I'm thinking she will be ready in 9 weeks on 11/13. Probably the most appy leaning out my 4, an amazing fusion.


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 30, 2016)

and yesterday's puke..... winner for description of the year award haha! that just made my morning,


----------



## limonene (Jan 30, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> and yesterday's puke..... winner for description of the year award haha! that just made my morning,


it reminds me of going to school the day after someone was sick. it really does. But i mean that in the MOST positive way!


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 30, 2016)

limonene said:


> it reminds me of going to school the day after someone was sick. it really does. But i mean that in the MOST positive way!


Lol l love wen people try to describe smells and the only smells that come to mind r generally unpleasant...sooo we have to preface poo, puke, dead animals, or rotten ne thing we have with "in the Best Possible Way" lol

I kno exactly wat u mean, i got a BPW poo and rubber ssdd x wookie pheno lol


----------



## limonene (Jan 30, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Lol l love wen people try to describe smells and the only smells that come to mind r generally unpleasant...sooo we have to preface poo, puke, dead animals, or rotten ne thing we have with "in the Best Possible Way" lol
> 
> I kno exactly wat u mean, i got a BPW poo and rubber ssdd x wookie pheno lol


haha yeah the most offensive plant I've ever grown (and it actually was offensive) was a pure garlic pheno of dream beaver. I am not a queasy person but that made me feel sick when i was trimming it! never again.
that ssdd cookie sounds great, I'm subbed to your grow on the bay. Whats BPW?


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jan 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I dunno brotha. I made ice water hash for years and after making the switch I can honestly say that I enjoy the dry sift more. I mean really, it's just separating the trichome from the plant matter. I think people over complicate it and romanticize about certain methods. You have no more/less control over what impurities make it in to the final product by stirring the shit out of it in a bucket for 5 minutes. Like I said above, those trichomes are being sloshed around in a bucket full of chlorophyll water which dries right on to the hash. No avoiding that.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I think this looks pretty good....
> 
> View attachment 3306749


This is some delicious looking shit. I can't help myself but to go through the old pages of Bodhi grows and this popped up. Where did you get the screens for your dry sift? Is there a place to by the screen material by the foot or yard?

I'm interested in building a stash box that would have some screen layers underneath to capture some good stuff. Do you have a youtube video showing the method you like to follow?


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 30, 2016)

limonene said:


> haha yeah the most offensive plant I've ever grown (and it actually was offensive) was a pure garlic pheno of dream beaver. I am not a queasy person but that made me feel sick when i was trimming it! never again.
> that ssdd cookie sounds great, I'm subbed to your grow on the bay. Whats BPW?


Lol Best Possible Way. Lol just coined that . And im running the dream Beaver now. Cple weeks old from seed.

The testers r killin it. #3 seriously smells lile the best most dank green crack. Resembles a lot, but smells sooo classic dank with a soft haze. Cant wait for the nice photos to come out.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 30, 2016)

Mary's Confidant said:


> This is some delicious looking shit. I can't help myself but to go through the old pages of Bodhi grows and this popped up. Where did you get the screens for your dry sift? Is there a place to by the screen material by the foot or yard?
> 
> I'm interested in building a stash box that would have some screen layers underneath to capture some good stuff. Do you have a youtube video showing the method you like to follow?



Get your screens from Pocono screens they r the best.. and the product is amazingly good.
I would venture to say better than bho or any wax extract. Really! I know it hard for sum to take but u gotta tey urself.

Did water hash/ice for years,...and the dry sift wins everytime hands down.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jan 30, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Get your screens from pocono.com. they r the best.. and the product is amazingly good.
> I would venture to say better than bho or any wax extract. Really! I know it hard for sum to take but u gotta tey urself.
> 
> Did water hash/ice for years,...and the dry sift wins everytime hands down.


Are you sure it's pocono.com? That URL gets redirected to poconomountains.com


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 30, 2016)

Sorry i checked myself. I changed that. Its Pocono screens though. U can just type.it into.google and itll pop up. They range on size from $20-35.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 30, 2016)

http://www.poconoscreen.com/16/home.htm


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jan 30, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> http://www.poconoscreen.com/16/home.htm


Thanks for spelling it out, ha ha. I can be a bit dense sometimes.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 30, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3597087 View attachment 3597088 I think this girl will be the keeper silver mountain. Looks like the quickest finisher, densest, stickiest and has a stand out terpene profile. Haze, bleach and yesterday's puke. I'm thinking she will be ready in 9 weeks on 11/13. Probably the most appy leaning out my 4, an amazing fusion.


It's porn like that that makes peeps like me wanna be Bodhi enthusiasts. If it were a realistic world that should rightly be in a commercial. That is awesome dude. I'm glad I found this thread. It's the most real thread on the RIU! Peace and love and a Bodhi good day to all! Thanks for sharing. Those pics are worthy of publication in a big way.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 30, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Yes, feminized. I hope that it lives up to your expectations! I liked it because it has a strong skunk smell. I never grown out any trainwreck, but I understand that it is skunky, and maybe it is where it comes from?
> I am growing out a pack right now and the clones are almost rooted. I am anxious about it now, so I will probably flip the mothers tonight. I almost took pics, but veg pics are not really that cool lol...
> 
> I keep waiting for someone to start a DNA/RP/Crockett thread!


Yeah Ive mentioned b4 how Im no longer a fan of DNA, but their Kushberry, Lemon Skunk, Holy Grail Kush, and Chocolope Kush ALL Keepers, I think they got legit genetics...IMO


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 30, 2016)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Thanks for spelling it out, ha ha. I can be a bit dense sometimes.


Not a prob. in the least. Its a great product. And mayb a super nice member would kno where the video is from d420k i think is the name, who kinda improved the method. 

Mayb they could shoot u a pm with the link. 
Very informative. Total melt.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 30, 2016)

Mary's Confidant said:


> This is some delicious looking shit. I can't help myself but to go through the old pages of Bodhi grows and this popped up. Where did you get the screens for your dry sift? Is there a place to by the screen material by the foot or yard?
> 
> I'm interested in building a stash box that would have some screen layers underneath to capture some good stuff. Do you have a youtube video showing the method you like to follow?


I'm the wrong guy to ask honestly. I typically use dry ice (not sure why I said dry sift) because I just find it easier. Although those screens sound super easy too. I'd ask @D_Urbmon for his advice. He's our resident dry sift expert.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 30, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Yeah Ive mentioned b4 how Im no longer a fan of DNA, but their Kushberry, Lemon Skunk, Holy Grail Kush, and Chocolope Kush ALL Keepers, I think they got legit genetics...IMO


Hey DUDES! I actually did a DNA lemon skunk. It was pretty damn awesome too. It's an old fav strain amongst the community tho and all these breeders, like Bodhi are really upping the ante. Yesterday's strains are forgotten as they breed in the best traits in the new strains. I've been on a Dinafem Amnesia kick, actually started at the same time as the Lemon Skunk. I don't know how old, that old school fav photo Amnesia is as far as a strain. But, that stuff kicked my ass beyond the lemon skunk. It fet my needs tho through its traits, not saying it is better for all. It's not like I ever grew it again.  We explore and find the stone that medicates us. Really excited about having a Bodhi experience some day. This board is very encouraging. I don't grow no more tho. Never really did. I'm just an Internet dude who needs someone to talk to. That Dank Sinatra sure sounds tasty as you experts have described it. Y'all got me wanting to order more seeds too. I can only smoke so much tho. It's all good. Peace and love!


----------



## limonene (Jan 30, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> It's porn like that that makes peeps like me wanna be Bodhi enthusiasts. If it were a realistic world that should rightly be in a commercial. That is awesome dude. I'm glad I found this thread. It's the most real thread on the RIU! Peace and love and a Bodhi good day to all! Thanks for sharing. Those pics are worthy of publication in a big way.


thanks grow, its a great plant to grow, my pics don't even begin to do her justice. I reckon these will be the best yielding of bodhis strains i have found yet. And yes i agree, all the good people seem to gravitate to bodhi, no drama just karma.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 30, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Hey DUDES! I actually did a DNA lemon skunk. It was pretty damn awesome too. It's an old fav strain amongst the community tho and all these breeders, like Bodhi are really upping the ante. Yesterday's strains are forgotten as they breed in the best traits in the new strains. I've been on a Dinafem Amnesia kick, actually started at the same time as the Lemon Skunk. I don't know how old, that old school fav photo Amnesia is as far as a strain. But, that stuff kicked my ass beyond the lemon skunk. It fet my needs tho through its traits, not saying it is better for all. It's not like I ever grew it again.  We explore and find the stone that medicates us. Really excited about having a Bodhi experience some day. This board is very encouraging. I don't grow no more tho. Never really did. I'm just an Internet dude who needs someone to talk to. That Dank Sinatra sure sounds tasty as you experts have described it. Y'all got me wanting to order more seeds too. I can only smoke so much tho. It's all good. Peace and love!


Hells yeah, you cool, cool cat! Dinafem : Sweet Deep Grapefruit was soooo sweet, super triched out...tasted like sweet hash and like berry/ sweet grapefruit. Too lil tho, me lika da big bishes...

Lemon Skunk won the Emerald cup few years back, that is impressive to me, I had her years b4 that even...

Edit: Im like you, "just an internet dude who needs someone to talk to," nothing illicit here, move along pomos...


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jan 30, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Not a prob. in the least. Its a great product. And mayb a super nice member would kno where the video is from d420k i think is the name, who kinda improved the method.
> 
> Mayb they could shoot u a pm with the link.
> Very informative. Total melt.


From what I can tell an equivalent mesh size for the typical micron progression would be:

61, 86, 125, 137, 158

That's roughly equal to microns:

248, 168, 120, 108, 96


Would it be better to skip the 137 and just use 4 mesh sizes? All of this is new to me so I appreciate the help.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Yeah Ive mentioned b4 how Im no longer a fan of DNA, but their Kushberry, Lemon Skunk, Holy Grail Kush, and Chocolope Kush ALL Keepers, I think they got legit genetics...IMO


Kushberry, if not my favorite grow of last year, is at least top 3. Beautiful all the way thru grow, and terrific smoke. Lemon Skunk, Confidential Cheese, and Tangielope were all very good; the Kosher Tangie even better.

On the flip side, RP Cole Train remains the worst bean that's ever been cracked here, defeating BF Pineapple Chunk even. Chopped at 3 weeks 12 / 12 because it never even resembled marijuana


----------



## limonene (Jan 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Kushberry, if not my favorite grow of last year, is at least top 3. Beautiful all the way thru grow, and terrific smoke. Lemon Skunk, Confidential Cheese, and Tangielope were all very good; the Kosher Tangie even better.
> 
> On the flip side, RP Cole Train remains the worst bean that's ever been cracked here, defeating BF Pineapple Chunk even. Chopped at 3 weeks 12 / 12 because it never even resembled marijuana


i declare bullshit, NOTHING could be worse than pineapple chunk!


----------



## limonene (Jan 30, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Lol Best Possible Way. Lol just coined that . And im running the dream Beaver now. Cple weeks old from seed.
> 
> The testers r killin it. #3 seriously smells lile the best most dank green crack. Resembles a lot, but smells sooo classic dank with a soft haze. Cant wait for the nice photos to come out.


that sounds great. i really want to run the beaver again (not the garlic). when i grew her i was in dwc, pebbles, and i really never got to see the full potential of strains in that medium. I did a side by side amnesia grow with dwc and coco and the coco just blew it out the water. Ive completely switched to coco now, was growing dwc for about 15 years prior to that but it was a very easy and obvious switch.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Kushberry, if not my favorite grow of last year, is at least top 3. Beautiful all the way thru grow, and terrific smoke. Lemon Skunk, Confidential Cheese, and Tangielope were all very good; the Kosher Tangie even better.
> 
> On the flip side, RP Cole Train remains the worst bean that's ever been cracked here, defeating BF Pineapple Chunk even. Chopped at 3 weeks 12 / 12 because it never even resembled marijuana


Yes, totally agree w you bout the KB! Haha LOL, super happy I never fuxd w the Cole Train!!! Even if in same class as Pineapple Junk, dats ucky !


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 30, 2016)

limonene said:


> that sounds great. i really want to run the beaver again (not the garlic). when i grew her i was in dwc, pebbles, and i really never got to see the full potential of strains in that medium. I did a side by side amnesia grow with dwc and coco and the coco just blew it out the water. Ive completely switched to coco now, was growing dwc for about 15 years prior to that but it was a very easy and obvious switch.



Im super excited and i run a 75/25 mix of coco and peat. Then i take some perlite to it. Mayb 40%. And thats my straight base. Im trying to weed out additives. I.e. whether or not i like guanos, or different meals.


----------



## limonene (Jan 30, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Im super excited and i run a 75/25 mix of coco and peat. Then i take some perlite to it. Mayb 40%. And thats my straight base. Im trying to weed out additives. I.e. whether or not i like guanos, or different meals.


i love my additives! without them i would feel redundant. they make me fell like i actually have some involvement in the whole process.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2016)

limonene said:


> i declare bullshit, NOTHING could be worse than pineapple chunk!


Hard to believe, I know. You owe it to yourself to order a single Cole Train [ aka fern tree ].



limonene said:


> that sounds great. i really want to run the beaver again (not the garlic). when i grew her i was in dwc, pebbles, and i really never got to see the full potential of strains in that medium.


Of course, the fern plant could have been the result of the influence of pebbles, buckets, and air stones....


----------



## limonene (Jan 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Hard to believe, I know. You owe it to yourself to order a single Cole Train [ aka fern tree ].
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the fern plant could have been the result of the influence of pebbles, buckets, and air stones....


send me your keeper cut she sounds epic!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2016)

2 apollo 11 x SL @ 14 days past flip.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 30, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3597087 View attachment 3597088 I think this girl will be the keeper silver mountain. Looks like the quickest finisher, densest, stickiest and has a stand out terpene profile. Haze, bleach and yesterday's puke. I'm thinking she will be ready in 9 weeks on 11/13. Probably the most appy leaning out my 4, an amazing fusion.


Your pics made mine look childish! Good job!!!


----------



## limonene (Jan 30, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Your pics made mine look childish! Good job!!!


Thanks man, have you smoked any yet? and yes i think this girl in the photo could be the gas smelling one u spoke of. she is a coy little vixen with the mind of a freak, i have an eye for these things.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 30, 2016)

limonene said:


> Thanks man, have you smoked any yet? and yes i think this girl in the photo could be the gas smelling one u spoke of. she is a coy little vixen with the mind of a freak, i have an eye for these things.


This one was so coy, that I overlooked it and left it in veg for an extra 3 weeks before I noticed her! I think that we are on the same page with this pheno. I thought HPS pics suck. I will get a better pic when my MH lights are on. I noticed that I can take pics under a Gavita or MH, but not HPS


----------



## limonene (Jan 30, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> This one was so coy, that I overlooked it and left it in veg for an extra 3 weeks before I noticed her! I think that we are on the same page with this pheno. I thought HPS pics suck
> View attachment 3597330


she looks like the one to me. buds not as girthy as other pheno but all round a better plant. sticky as honey too.


----------



## limonene (Jan 30, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> This one was so coy, that I overlooked it and left it in veg for an extra 3 weeks before I noticed her! I think that we are on the same page with this pheno. I thought HPS pics suck. I will get a better pic when my MH lights are on. I noticed that I can take pics under a Gavita or MH, but not HPS
> View attachment 3597330


best pics are when lights are off


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> 2 apollo 11 x SL @ 14 days past flip.
> 
> View attachment 3597310


Have you grown this out before or is this new? I want the A-11 but I keep buying Appy crosses! I got a bag of A11 on the streets several years ago and it really stood out to me. I really hope that it is the same stuff, has Bodhi always carried this? How did I miss it for so long? It smelled like a fresh condom out of the wrapper!


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 30, 2016)

Super stoked for this next run. Dialed in nute and structure preferencesfor the dif strains. Ssdd, tranq eleph, jab stash, tangie. Was able to minimize early flower stretch with alfalfa sst v2. These are starting week 4 tmoro.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 30, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Hey DUDES! I actually did a DNA lemon skunk. It was pretty damn awesome too. It's an old fav strain amongst the community tho and all these breeders, like Bodhi are really upping the ante. Yesterday's strains are forgotten as they breed in the best traits in the new strains. I've been on a Dinafem Amnesia kick, actually started at the same time as the Lemon Skunk. I don't know how old, that old school fav photo Amnesia is as far as a strain. But, that stuff kicked my ass beyond the lemon skunk. It fet my needs tho through its traits, not saying it is better for all. It's not like I ever grew it again.  We explore and find the stone that medicates us. Really excited about having a Bodhi experience some day. This board is very encouraging. I don't grow no more tho. Never really did. I'm just an Internet dude who needs someone to talk to. That Dank Sinatra sure sounds tasty as you experts have described it. Y'all got me wanting to order more seeds too. I can only smoke so much tho. It's all good. Peace and love!


Thats awesome bro!! I acutually did the opposite, and kinda regret it, in a way. I took a couple years off from rui and internet in general as i became all "hippied out in the woods", if u will. I kept growing but wasnt active online. I feel that i missed out on alot of good info abt genetics and growing texhniques by doing so. When i came back to riu i almost left again because of trolls on other threads, but i somehow first stumbled upon this thread wothout ever even hearing about bodhi. I noticed this thread was filled with pos vibes, like a whole dif world compared to the rest of rui. I just felt that u alll were onto something here w these genetics, so i figured they were worth a try. Now, Id like to thank you all for this thread, because its what turned me on to bodhi genetics. Thanks to you guys and this thread, ive experienced the magic! Some high quality herb, some of the best ive worked with, but i can see its consistant with the few bodhis ive tried!!! Anyone can breed one good strain. But to do it time after time?!?! Outstanding!!! hats off to bodhi, and hats off to you grow, and all u bodhi heads!!- for keeping the knowlegde alive and thriving!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Have you grown this out before or is this new? I want the A-11 but I keep buying Appy crosses! I got a bag of A11 on the streets several years ago and it really stood out to me. I really hope that it is the same stuff, has Bodhi always carried this? How did I miss it for so long? It smelled like a fresh condom out of the wrapper!


I can't say I've ever smoked a condom pheno....
These are from a tester pack that Mr and Ms Bodhi didn't want returned. I tossed my alias in the hat for testers last year, then heard nothing about it for weeks. They showed up unannounced after I'd dedicated the space to something else. I gave half the pack to a good RIU cat who ran them right away, and I _think _posted pics and review in this thread [ feel free to chime in, amigo]. Here's what he said in pm, which I'm certain he won't mind me sharing:

"My fav of the bunch was like a sour cheesy or when u have a bag of cheesies and there's that one that has way to much powder on it lol. It was a sativa high for sure with a lock down couch high that creeps in. First run of those 12/12 went 63days. " 

Sounds good to me !


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> When i came back to riu i almost left again because of trolls on other threads, but i somehow first stumbled upon this thread wothout ever even hearing about bodhi. I noticed this thread was filled with pos vibes, like a whole dif world compared to the rest of rui.


Timing has a lot to do with it.....


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Timing has a lot to do with it.....


Yep! I also believe theres no such thing as coincidense


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I can't say I've ever smoked a condom pheno....
> These are from a tester pack that Mr and Ms Bodhi didn't want returned. I tossed my alias in the hat for testers last year, then heard nothing about it for weeks. They showed up unannounced after I'd dedicated the space to something else. I gave half the pack to a good RIU cat who ran them right away, and I _think _posted pics and review in this thread [ feel free to chime in, amigo]. Here's what he said in pm, which I'm certain he won't mind me sharing:
> 
> "My fav of the bunch was like a sour cheesy or when u have a bag of cheesies and there's that one that has way to much powder on it lol. It was a sativa high for sure with a lock down couch high that creeps in. First run of those 12/12 went 63days. "
> ...


I meant to say latex really. I see that Bros. Grimm is in Boulder CO and he worked with TGA's A-13 and Vortex. It looks like Mr. Soul will be in Denver Cannabis Cup this year

http://www.brothersgrimmseeds.com/apollo/


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I can't say I've ever smoked a condom pheno....
> These are from a tester pack that Mr and Ms Bodhi didn't want returned. I tossed my alias in the hat for testers last year, then heard nothing about it for weeks. They showed up unannounced after I'd dedicated the space to something else. I gave half the pack to a good RIU cat who ran them right away, and I _think _posted pics and review in this thread [ feel free to chime in, amigo]. Here's what he said in pm, which I'm certain he won't mind me sharing:
> 
> "My fav of the bunch was like a sour cheesy or when u have a bag of cheesies and there's that one that has way to much powder on it lol. It was a sativa high for sure with a lock down couch high that creeps in. First run of those 12/12 went 63days. "
> ...


So ur saying the A-11 is my best chance at a cheesy bodhi ehhh?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> So ur saying the A-11 is my best chance at a cheesy bodhi ehhh?


Just quoting a friend. I'll give you first hand testimony in the springtime.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Just quoting a friend. I'll give you first hand testimony in the springtime.


Yay! Thanx friend. Lemme kno if u catch ne of those cheetos smells. The apollo line didnt actually interest me but every pic just looks so goods. After so many...u reconsider.


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 30, 2016)

well my bodhi bubbashine x kashmir testers are starting to smell like trainwreck. I'm the worst person to be testing these. I hate trainwreck and anything similar in smell. I don't know why  It's gonna have to be super impressive to get any props from me, unfortunately. On a side note, the blue tara is super impressive so far


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 30, 2016)

@JDGreen I have 3x Apollo 11 F4s going currently. Still tiny little baby seedlings though but I'll keep you updated.


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 30, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Get your screens from Pocono screens they r the best.. and the product is amazingly good.
> I would venture to say better than bho or any wax extract. Really! I know it hard for sum to take but u gotta tey urself.
> 
> Did water hash/ice for years,...and the dry sift wins everytime hands down.


Everytime!


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 30, 2016)

Mary's Confidant said:


> From what I can tell an equivalent mesh size for the typical micron progression would be:
> 
> 61, 86, 125, 137, 158
> 
> ...


Depends if you want to do it half ass. Dry sift is not complicated, but it is work intensive. For a week or two you will be moving screens, cleaning and repeat. But DAMN is the full melt the best 6 star shit you have ever smoked. so clean! As far as sizes. I think Sativa heads are around 70mu? And indica are 85-90? I'm sure someone is way more educated on it than I. I grow the shit and they sift it and I damn sure love to smoke it. Happy hunting


----------



## unwine99 (Jan 30, 2016)

Welcome to the jungle -- the Goji OG Jungle -- day 12 of 12/12:


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 30, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> Welcome to the jungle -- the Goji OG Jungle -- day 12 of 12/12:
> View attachment 3597507
> View attachment 3597515
> View attachment 3597527
> View attachment 3597530


Gorgeous!!


----------



## greencropper (Jan 30, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> Welcome to the jungle -- the Goji OG Jungle -- day 12 of 12/12:
> View attachment 3597507
> View attachment 3597515
> View attachment 3597527
> View attachment 3597530


stout strong lookin mutha's...way to go


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 30, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> Welcome to the jungle -- the Goji OG Jungle -- day 12 of 12/12:
> View attachment 3597507
> View attachment 3597515
> View attachment 3597527
> View attachment 3597530


on point!


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 30, 2016)

I love how that deep blue transitioned to the deep green! 
What a beautiful strain. that pic drop last night was sick!!!!'
I'm prayin to jah i get a good pheno outta 5 seeds i popped. They all look strong so far. The LT's are beast as well.


----------



## torontoke (Jan 30, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> So ur saying the A-11 is my best chance at a cheesy bodhi ehhh?


I'm not sure I'd say best because I haven't ran many other bodhi strains yet but I have ran a few cheese strains and this beats them all for cheese flavour. One pheno smelled weird like a copper penny on the rub but the nugs were like cheesies. 12-14" colas of solid funk.


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 30, 2016)

very nice! How's the smoke?


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 30, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I'm not sure I'd say best because I haven't ran many other bodhi strains yet but I have ran a few cheese strains and this beats them all for cheese flavour. One pheno smelled weird like a copper penny on the rub but the nugs were like cheesies. 12-14" colas of solid funk.View attachment 3597625


I havent heard any othwr bofhi strain have cheesy phenos sooo this is good news


----------



## torontoke (Jan 30, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> very nice! How's the smoke?


It was fantastic 
Not too overwhelming or harsh. Had a very very sour pungent taste that sticks in your mouth. Literally tasted like processed powder cheese.
I told bodhi or his wife whomever I emailed back in forth with that I'd recommend releasing it and the response I got was "it will be since there wasn't a negative review."
The cheesy pheno cuts have been a constant in my friends room since.
Just my two cents


----------



## limonene (Jan 31, 2016)

Out of 11 bbhp seeds I got 3 females &3 pheno types - happy days. Here are the girls. She is difficult to photograph, she puts out a lot of "praise the Lord" leaves that obscure the bud. I gave them a haircut for these pics.
1. Frostiest, very dense, 8 week pheno. Amazing trich production and sweet blueberry smells. Stems and even petioles are seriously tough, I think you could grow a 6 foot plant of this pheno and not need to support her. I'm guessing she's the keeper. 2. The most open and vigorous in veg, I would say a blue dream leaner. Way too many leaves for my liking, least dense of the 3 but smells the nicest and has big trich globules. But ultimately structure is far from ideal. 3. The densest plant I've ever had in my garden! Muted smells and not nearly as sticky as the other 2 but she will be the biggest yielder. Very orange hairs. 
I have cuts of each so will run them all again once but I think plant 1 will be where my focus is. Plant 2 has the potential to be mind altering goodness I just don't like the way she grows. Have a great Sunday guys. LIMO


----------



## limonene (Jan 31, 2016)

And here's a cookies or cookie and cream (labelling mishap by donor) that I thought I'd pollute the thread with


----------



## limonene (Jan 31, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> Welcome to the jungle -- the Goji OG Jungle -- day 12 of 12/12:
> View attachment 3597507
> View attachment 3597515
> View attachment 3597527
> View attachment 3597530


This is my favourite online grow right now!! Everything looks perfect unwine. Are these from clone or seed?


----------



## unwine99 (Jan 31, 2016)

limonene said:


> This is my favourite online grow right now!! Everything looks perfect unwine. Are these from clone or seed?


Hey thanks man, I appreciate that! These are from seed so it's still a new and uncertain adventure. 

You've some killer looking grows too Btw!


----------



## limonene (Jan 31, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> Hey thanks man, I appreciate that! These are from seed so it's still a new and uncertain adventure.
> 
> You've some killer looking grows too Btw!


thanks dude, how many ladies did you get?


----------



## unwine99 (Jan 31, 2016)

limonene said:


> thanks dude, how many ladies did you get?


I got 4 females, 5 males and 2 didn't germinate. They filled the 3.5x8 space fairly well -- I did end up throwing a couple AKs in the back of the room to complete the canopy -- I try to keep em out of the pictures the best I can though.


----------



## limonene (Jan 31, 2016)

w


unwine99 said:


> I got 4 females, 5 males and 2 didn't germinate. They filled the 3.5x8 space fairly well -- I did end up throwing a couple AKs in the back of the room to complete the canopy -- I try to keep em out of the pictures the best I can though.


that should be enough to find the one!


----------



## limonene (Jan 31, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> I got 4 females, 5 males and 2 didn't germinate. They filled the 3.5x8 space fairly well -- I did end up throwing a couple AKs in the back of the room to complete the canopy -- I try to keep em out of the pictures the best I can though.


theres nothing wrong with a good ak!!! but i know what u mean haha


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 31, 2016)

Dream Beaver glycerin liquid in a sub-ohm tank. I dont think I will be needing bud for a good minute. Holy. Balls. High as fuk.


----------



## mendokush (Jan 31, 2016)

ad Hamish said:


> Dream Beaver glycerin liquid in a sub-ohm tank. I dont think I will be needing bud for a good minute. Holy. Balls. High as fuk.


Sounds awesome, can you point me in the direction of a good recipe to make this e-liquid... 
thanks in advance


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 31, 2016)

Damn, light rail just took a shit 2nd day into the flip. Glad it happened now instead of week 6 or later. That rail has been running constant for 6+ years with out a hiccup. Maybe I can get away with some cheap new parts and not have to buy a motor. Or just say fuck it and buy the new led units so I don't need a rail. decision, decisions... anyway good morning everyone.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 31, 2016)

limonene said:


> This is my favourite online grow right now!!





unwine99 said:


> You've some killer looking grows too Btw!


Soooo many amazing grows here, thanks to ALL who post their Bodhi experiences and keep this thread hoppin! 
I've 3 Bodhi packs but haven't run or even (knowingly) smoked any! Too small of an apartment. Maybe summer? 
Mostly I just lurk n learn, lurk and learn...


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 31, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Soooo many amazing grows here, thanks to ALL who post their Bodhi experiences and keep this thread hoppin!
> I've 3 Bodhi packs but haven't run or even (knowingly) smoked any! Too small of an apartment. Maybe summer?
> Mostly I just lurk n learn, lurk and learn...


Ahhh a lurky-learn, ay? Haha me too mostly, looky-loo


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 31, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Soooo many amazing grows here, thanks to ALL who post their Bodhi experiences and keep this thread hoppin!
> I've 3 Bodhi packs but haven't run or even (knowingly) smoked any! Too small of an apartment. Maybe summer?
> Mostly I just lurk n learn, lurk and learn...


What strains ya sittin on?


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 31, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> What strains ya sittin on?


Good question, Im interested in hearing also, @elkamino ... Im sittin too, on these:
Heaven Mountain
Love Dawg
Dream Beaver
SSDD
Love Triangle
Tranquil Elephantizer Remix v2
Jungle Spice (2packs)
88 Cherries...

You sittin on any @st0wandgrow ?

Did you order from Sourpatch, what ya go with?


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 31, 2016)

torontoke said:


> It was fantastic
> Not too overwhelming or harsh. Had a very very sour pungent taste that sticks in your mouth. Literally tasted like processed powder cheese.
> I told bodhi or his wife whomever I emailed back in forth with that I'd recommend releasing it and the response I got was "it will be since there wasn't a negative review."
> The cheesy pheno cuts have been a constant in my friends room since.
> Just my two cents


Is this the A-11 select, a-11 open, or a cross.


----------



## torontoke (Jan 31, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Is this the A-11 select, a-11 open, or a cross.


The Apollo snow lotus


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 31, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I can't say I've ever smoked a condom pheno....
> These are from a tester pack that Mr and Ms Bodhi didn't want returned. I tossed my alias in the hat for testers last year, then heard nothing about it for weeks. They showed up unannounced after I'd dedicated the space to something else. I gave half the pack to a good RIU cat who ran them right away, and I _think _posted pics and review in this thread [ feel free to chime in, amigo]. Here's what he said in pm, which I'm certain he won't mind me sharing:
> 
> "My fav of the bunch was like a sour cheesy or when u have a bag of cheesies and there's that one that has way to much powder on it lol. It was a sativa high for sure with a lock down couch high that creeps in. First run of those 12/12 went 63days. "
> ...


There was no telling what was in the bag labeled A11 that I got a few years ago, I was just HOPING that it was Apollo 11 and I could get a pack... It shared no similarities with Vortex at all and that is A13??? It was an old Vietnam vet selling this stuff, and I am sure everything that he had was from seed. He took a trip to Thailand, got bit by a snake and died! I was never able to ask him about some of his strains!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 31, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Soooo many amazing grows here, thanks to ALL who post their Bodhi experiences and keep this thread hoppin!
> I've 3 Bodhi packs but haven't run or even (knowingly) smoked any! Too small of an apartment. Maybe summer?
> Mostly I just lurk n learn, lurk and learn...


I lurked for almost 2yrs before I bought my house! I am glad that I did.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 31, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Good question, Im interested in hearing also, @elkamino ... Im sittin too, on these:
> Heaven Mountain
> Love Dawg
> Dream Beaver
> ...


I haven't tried Sour Patch yet...

Current B stuff is the stash:

Silver Mountain
Satsuma
SSDD
Gogi OG
Dream Lotus
Lucky Charms
Blueberry Hill

I wanna try a strain or two from his 88g13 HP and Wookie males too!


----------



## limonene (Jan 31, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I haven't tried Sour Patch yet...
> 
> Current B stuff is the stash:
> 
> ...


ahh lucky charms I'm a jealous man who covets those beans!


----------



## limonene (Jan 31, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I haven't tried Sour Patch yet...
> 
> Current B stuff is the stash:
> 
> ...


if you want to swap half a pack of those lucky charms I've got about 20 packs of Bodhi beans i am willing to trade!
serious offer!!


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 31, 2016)

torontoke said:


> The Apollo snow lotus


I could only find the a-13 gorilla arm x snow lotus.

Is that a tester or released awhile back or sumthing


----------



## torontoke (Jan 31, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I could only find the a-13 gorilla arm x snow lotus.
> 
> Is that a tester or released awhile back or sumthing


I'm not sure if it was a11 or a13
@Amos Otis ?


----------



## limonene (Jan 31, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I could only find the a-13 gorilla arm x snow lotus.
> 
> Is that a tester or released awhile back or sumthing


it was released as a limited edition, I've got a pack of those. Not seen much about them though.


----------



## limonene (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 31, 2016)

limonene said:


> if you want to swap half a pack of those lucky charms I've got about 20 packs of Bodhi beans i am willing to trade!
> serious offer!!


I will be making a whole mess of F2's that I would be happy to share...


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 31, 2016)

As someone who has never tried Bodhi what would be a good strain to start with? I keep hearing good things about this guy so I gotta try some of his gear sooner or later.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 31, 2016)

mendokush said:


> Sounds awesome, can you point me in the direction of a good recipe to make this e-liquid...
> thanks in advance


Well... my method is HIGHLY haphazard and completely non scientific. Mostly I did this because I was bored. And REALLY interested in what a canna vape will do muahahahaha...I will tell you what I did first then why...

What I did was take a 30ml bottle of Electric Sheep's Cloudsat Max VG, and poured that into a glass vial with finely crushed reefer. I froze, defrosted, stirred, repeated countless times over about 2 weeks. 
When it had changed colour quite a bit I took my time filtering it through cheese cloth. You have to really squeeze it all out in tweeny bits and then still squeeze it out the second filter... 

Using a cold process preserved the badass taste of the Coudsat. I know glycerin is not the best carrier for flavor so I went for a vape I actually like instead of using glycerin alone. 

What I was HOPING would happen in the Propylene Glycol in the vape juice carrying some of the canna flavor... which it did. Cloudsat plus deep dark hashy notes. YUM.

Would love to try doing a tincture in PG and then mixing that with VG... 80:20 of course Max VG rules if you use a sub box like me...


----------



## limonene (Jan 31, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> As someone who has never tried Bodhi what would be a good strain to start with? I keep hearing good things about this guy so I gotta try some of his gear sooner or later.


what are your preferences? fruity, hazy, kushy etc?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 31, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I haven't tried Sour Patch yet...
> 
> Current B stuff is the stash:
> 
> ...


The '88G13HP daddy is a beast... for head stash... heart breaker if you have to share.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 31, 2016)

limonene said:


> what are your preferences? fruity, hazy, kushy etc?


I can sum up my preferences for everything on this planet as 'weedy' bwahahahaha


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> As someone who has never tried Bodhi what would be a good strain to start with? I keep hearing good things about this guy so I gotta try some of his gear sooner or later.


Start with Goji OG. With years of all the new breeders and strains since it's introduction, Goji still would be my 'desert island and only one pack of beans' answer.



torontoke said:


> I'm not sure if it was a11 or a13
> @Amos Otis ?


They are [ were ] apollo 11 x snow lotus - testers when I received them. I don't even try to keep up w/ all his releases or testers any longer.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 31, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Start with Goji OG. With years of all the new breeders and strains since it's introduction, Goji still would be my 'desert island and only one pack of beans' answer.
> 
> 
> 
> They are [ were ] apollo 11 x snow lotus - testers when I received them. I don't even try to keep up w/ all his releases or testers any longer.


I nust notice the new ones I want as they get grown out by which time they are sold out for months already.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 31, 2016)

limonene said:


> what are your preferences? fruity, hazy, kushy etc?


I like the fruity ones most, like citric fruits(my favorite strain is golden goat) but I don't mind a good kush or haze, not a huge chem fan but a good chem can be fire.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 31, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Damn, light rail just took a shit 2nd day into the flip. Glad it happened now instead of week 6 or later. That rail has been running constant for 6+ years with out a hiccup. Maybe I can get away with some cheap new parts and not have to buy a motor. Or just say fuck it and buy the new led units so I don't need a rail. decision, decisions... anyway good morning everyone.


Lol my ass would be in there 12 hrs a day slowly moving the light back and forth as if the light mover never went out haha


limonene said:


> Out of 11 bbhp seeds I got 3 females &3 pheno types - happy days. Here are the girls. She is difficult to photograph, she puts out a lot of "praise the Lord" leaves that obscure the bud. I gave them a haircut for these pics.
> 1. Frostiest, very dense, 8 week pheno. Amazing trich production and sweet blueberry smells. Stems and even petioles are seriously tough, I think you could grow a 6 foot plant of this pheno and not need to support her. I'm guessing she's the keeper.View attachment 3597807 2. The most open and vigorous in veg, I would say a blue dream leaner. Way too many leaves for my liking, least dense of the 3 but smells the nicest and has big trich globules. But ultimately structure is far from ideal.View attachment 3597808 3. The densest plant I've ever had in my garden! Muted smells and not nearly as sticky as the other 2 but she will be the biggest yielder. Very orange hairs.View attachment 3597809
> I have cuts of each so will run them all again once but I think plant 1 will be where my focus is. Plant 2 has the potential to be mind altering goodness I just don't like the way she grows. Have a great Sunday guys. LIMO


just flipped bhp and mc a week ago. Bhp-5 of 13 fem. Mc-1 of 13 fem!! No doubt it will be flame, cuz i didnt clone it, no room!! Cant help but think "what if its some freak mutant that put trichs on ever sq mm of plant tissue?" But there was no way i was gonna toss a ssdd te or js for space for an unknown lol!! I know i know, its irresponsible and unprofessional.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 31, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Start with Goji OG. With years of all the new breeders and strains since it's introduction, Goji still would be my 'desert island and only one pack of beans' answer.
> 
> 
> 
> They are [ were ] apollo 11 x snow lotus - testers when I received them. I don't even try to keep up w/ all his releases or testers any longer.


Yea I heard good things about the Goji might try that one first then. Thank you XD


----------



## limonene (Jan 31, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yea I heard good things about the Goji might try that one first then. Thank you XD


id recomme


apbx720 said:


> Lol my ass would be in there 12 hrs a day slowly moving the light back and forth as if the light mover never went out haha
> 
> just flipped bhp and mc a week ago. Bhp-5 of 13 fem. Mc-1 of 13 fem!! No doubt it will be flame, cuz i didnt clone it, no room!! Cant help but think "what if its some freak mutant that put trichs on ever sq mm of plant tissue?" But there was no way i was gonna toss a ssdd te or js for space for an unknown lol!! I know i know, its irresponsible and unprofessional.


Whats mc? I'm enjoying the bbhp its my first g13hp plant that I've grown. soooo dense.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 31, 2016)

limonene said:


> id recomme
> 
> Whats mc? I'm enjoying the bbhp its my first g13hp plant that I've grown. soooo dense.


More cowbells 88g13hp x gsc. Im running tranq eleph but i believe its w the deadly g pheno. Ive heard the original 88g13hp is better so the bhp and mc will be my first of this. I tried to get one of the three males- sno lotus, appy, 88g13hp for my 1st bodhi cherry pop grow. Went w ssdd, jabba, te. I got the deadly g on accident without really knowing much abt bodhi in general. But at least now ill be able to compare deadly g and 88g13hp a lil bit. 

What lights u using? The density is really nice on all 3 cuts so far, but the jabba has some rock hard golf balls at week 6. Makes me wanna try the other "stash" cuts. Im on 600w hps. Thinkin bout supplementing w some phillips 315w LEC's...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 31, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yea I heard good things about the Goji might try that one first then. Thank you XD


I agree with Gogi. Possibly the strongest smoke I've ever had in a jar. Almost too strong. The smell was heavenly. While it was growing it reeked of berry, but once it was jarred it transformed in to a wonderful tart strawberry smell. Soooo good!

Not keeping that plant around is my biggest weed related regret in life. Thankfully I have another pack, and will likely grab more just b'cuz it's that good!

I don't know about others that have grown it, but I found a good deal of variation in the line, so you'll wanna pop a whole pack to sort through. You'll know the one when you see/smell it. Very OG structure IMO. Quite a bit of stretch, with those rock hard golf ball nuggets up and down the branch. In the description of the strain B mentions "wands of strawberry" (or something to that effect), and he is bang on. Exactly how I would describe it.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 31, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I like the fruity ones most, like citric fruits(my favorite strain is golden goat) but I don't mind a good kush or haze, not a huge chem fan but a good chem can be fire.


In loving my mountain temple...very lemony incense and lime. And i believe goji og was suggested...thats a good call for u i think...

Ssdd is a good call for almost ne one lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 31, 2016)

Been searching for seedbanks, seems goji og is a good seller can't find it in stock.


----------



## unwine99 (Jan 31, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I agree with Gogi. Possibly the strongest smoke I've ever had in a jar. Almost too strong. The smell was heavenly. While it was growing it reeked of berry, but once it was jarred it transformed in to a wonderful tart strawberry smell. Soooo good!
> 
> Not keeping that plant around is my biggest weed related regret in life. Thankfully I have another pack, and will likely grab more just b'cuz it's that good!
> 
> I don't know about others that have grown it, but I found a good deal of variation in the line, so you'll wanna pop a whole pack to sort through. You'll know the one when you see/smell it. Very OG structure IMO. Quite a bit of stretch, with those rock hard golf ball nuggets up and down the branch. In the description of the strain B mentions "wands of strawberry" (or something to that effect), and he is bang on. Exactly how I would describe it.


 Strawberry!!! It was this description that convinced me to choose the Goji -- that and everyone else saying that it's awesome...but mainly your description.


----------



## torontoke (Jan 31, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Been searching for seedbanks, seems goji og is a good seller can't find it in stock.


https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/goji-og/632

23 packs in stock.
Buy 2 get 1 free pack(from bodhi freebies)


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 31, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Been searching for seedbanks, seems goji og is a good seller can't find it in stock.


Great Lakes Genetics has a bunch in stock if you don't mind sending cash in the mail. Buy 2 get one free, so you could pick up Gogi and something else to get the free pack. If you like fruity, SSDD is another winner as well.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 31, 2016)

torontoke said:


> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/goji-og/632
> 
> 23 packs in stock.
> Buy 2 get 1 free pack(from bodhi freebies)


Is there an echo in here?? 




st0wandgrow said:


> Great Lakes Genetics has a bunch in stock if you don't mind sending cash in the mail. Buy 2 get one free, so you could pick up Gogi and something else to get the free pack. If you like fruity, SSDD is another winner as well.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 31, 2016)

I got a freebie 5 pack of Sour Diesel x Snow Lotus that's hitting the shot glass soon. Anyone ever mess with this one, and if so what was it like?


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 31, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Lol my ass would be in there 12 hrs a day slowly moving the light back and forth as if the light mover never went out haha


No kidding, I'm a automation fiend. This manual labor can suck a fat one. i pulled the motor and bench tested it. It's fine. must be shitty trolley rollers. I've had a full day filled with leaking reservoirs and buckets. shit that has been used for a bunch of rotations all just started leaking at the same time. luckily I caught it and only had 4-5 gallons of water on my veg room floor. At least I did a full rebuild and its upgraded now. Did someone say lucky charms?!!


----------



## limonene (Jan 31, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> More cowbells 88g13hp x gsc. Im running tranq eleph but i believe its w the deadly g pheno. Ive heard the original 88g13hp is better so the bhp and mc will be my first of this. I tried to get one of the three males- sno lotus, appy, 88g13hp for my 1st bodhi cherry pop grow. Went w ssdd, jabba, te. I got the deadly g on accident without really knowing much abt bodhi in general. But at least now ill be able to compare deadly g and 88g13hp a lil bit.
> 
> What lights u using? The density is really nice on all 3 cuts so far, but the jabba has some rock hard golf balls at week 6. Makes me wanna try the other "stash" cuts. Im on 600w hps. Thinkin bout supplementing w some phillips 315w LEC's...


I've got a mix of lights. 1x1000watt epap, 1x1000w adjusta, 1x600w gavita, 1x600w adjusta and 3 x600w parabolic. the bbhp are under mainly 600w parabolic. The density is I'm guessing from the g13hp. Amazing genetics, doubt they will shrink at all when i dry them.


----------



## lawlrus (Jan 31, 2016)

New member of the bodhi crew, have some Jabba's Stash, Silver Mountain, and a Goji OG vegging at the moment...


----------



## mendokush (Jan 31, 2016)

@Mad Hamish 
Definitely max vg, I have been serching for a good recipe with little luck. Going to make a batch as soon as this trim is done drying out, will let you know how it works out.
Thanks


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> Strawberry!!! It was this description that convinced me to choose the Goji -- that and everyone else saying that it's awesome...but mainly your description.


There's variation, but that's also why it would be my 'desert island' strain. Even the non-berry phenos were great smoke. [ berry _is _the best, though  ].



luv2grow said:


> This manual labor can suck a fat one.


Word. I've found that excess bags of weed is a great bartering tool among some of the labor force.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 31, 2016)

limonene said:


> I've got a mix of lights. 1x1000watt epap, 1x1000w adjusta, 1x600w gavita, 1x600w adjusta and 3 x600w parabolic. the bbhp are under mainly 600w parabolic. The density is I'm guessing from the g13hp. Amazing genetics, doubt they will shrink at all when i dry them.


Very nice. Are the DE lights worth the cost/heat? I run 600w hps w just reg old wing reflectors. I run a mini split ac so i can get away w no air cooling, which i like because theres no loss of light from having to travel thru glass. Get 7000-8000 lumens at 2' above canopy. Seems to be "enough" as well as cost efficient. Im usually happy w a lb per light. But i recently had someone tell me they went from 1 lb per light to 4lb with a 1000w DE. Thats why i ask. Seems a bit far fetched. But if its true, game changer...


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 31, 2016)

Random- has anyone tried moxie seeds? I realize this thread isnt named "moxie seed thread" for a reason, but i feel its a relevant question because moxie has used bodhi cuts in their parent strains, i.e. Goji og


----------



## limonene (Jan 31, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Very nice. Are the DE lights worth the cost/heat? I run 600w hps w just reg old wing reflectors. I run a mini split ac so i can get away w no air cooling, which i like because theres no loss of light from having to travel thru glass. Get 7000-8000 lumens at 2' above canopy. Seems to be "enough" as well as cost efficient. Im usually happy w a lb per light. But i recently had someone tell me they went from 1 lb per light to 4lb with a 1000w DE. Thats why i ask. Seems a bit far fetched. But if its true, game changer...


ha ha they are good but not THAT good. i would recommend the light for sure. Its not really ideal for my tent grow to be honest, i have to put it over the shortest plants and scrog hard.


----------



## limonene (Jan 31, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Very nice. Are the DE lights worth the cost/heat? I run 600w hps w just reg old wing reflectors. I run a mini split ac so i can get away w no air cooling, which i like because theres no loss of light from having to travel thru glass. Get 7000-8000 lumens at 2' above canopy. Seems to be "enough" as well as cost efficient. Im usually happy w a lb per light. But i recently had someone tell me they went from 1 lb per light to 4lb with a 1000w DE. Thats why i ask. Seems a bit far fetched. But if its true, game changer...


actually my main issue is the design of the ballast. i really don't know why they put them on vertically, it means you instantly lose a few inches of height which is a premium in tents. But i still like the lights, will probably get a dimlux adjustble next though. They are gold lol.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 31, 2016)

Holy sheet I go to work for most of the day and another 30+ posts in the Bodhi Seeds thread LOL. Shouldn't be surprised, there's more than 17,400 posts so far. Amazing.



st0wandgrow said:


> What strains ya sittin on?


Well as a Bodhi greenhorn I figured I might as well pick up one of his classics, and since his Appy dad is gone I figured i should get the Goji. Was very tempted by that 88 g13hp male, so got the Dank Zappa (88 x UW HP), and the Godhead freebie (Blockhead x 88 g13hp). Jeffy at Great Lakes also threw in packs (15 beans each) of what I think might be his own creations? GG#4 x Longbottom Leaf, and ECSD x LBL.

Combined with another maybe 30 packs/partial packs I've already got, and a few bags of my own crosses, I have way more beans than I'll ever have time for! But that Goji is definitely next in line...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 31, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Dream Beaver glycerin liquid in a sub-ohm tank. I dont think I will be needing bud for a good minute. Holy. Balls. High as fuk.


All of those glycerin mixes are finally becoming the target of strict and thorough testing which has led to the discovery that they can be as carcinogenic or more so that smoking cigs.. Not trying to preach.. Just FYI, brother.


----------



## unwine99 (Jan 31, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> There's variation, but that's also why it would be my 'desert island' strain. Even the non-berry phenos were great smoke. [ berry _is _the best, though  ].
> 
> 
> 
> Word. I've found that excess bags of weed is a great bartering tool among some of the labor force.


Ya, I knew going in the 'brain melting strawberry pheno' was the less common pheno. Out of the four females I have now, three are tall straight up bamboo shoot looking stalks with fat indica leaves and one is a little shorter and bushier with narrower leaflets -- this one already has frost forming on the fan leaves and she's a little more nute sensitive -- I have it in my head that she is going to be my strawberry queen


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 31, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Holy sheet I go to work for most of the day and another 30+ posts in the Bodhi Seeds thread LOL. Shouldn't be surprised, there's more than 17,400 posts so far. Amazing.
> 
> 
> Well as a Bodhi greenhorn I figured I might as well pick up one of his classics, and since his Appy dad is gone I figured i should get the Goji. Was very tempted by that 88 g13hp male, so got the Dank Zappa (88 x UW HP), and the Godhead freebie (Blockhead x 88 g13hp). Jeffy at Great Lakes also threw in packs (15 beans each) of what I think might be his own creations? GG#4 x Longbottom Leaf, and ECSD x LBL.
> ...


Nice! Gogi is actually the Snow Lotus papa, but regardless it's great. Post some pics up when you get to it....


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 31, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice! Gogi is actually the Snow Lotus papa, but regardless it's great. Post some pics up when you get to it....


That snow lotus is nothing to sneeze at....my jabbas is really lookin great...imma test the smoke asap lol should be ready enough to smoke soon.

But i am an appy fan first


----------



## elkamino (Jan 31, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Gogi is actually the Snow Lotus papa,


D'oh! Clearly I'm new to Bodhi... Guess by my (flawed lol) Appy Logic I'll still have to get a pack of SSDD, and since its still a buy two get one, might as well a Granola Funk too... but I already have more beans than time, space or $$$ argh! 

I will definitely post any Bodhi pix I grow in this thread once I get to it, hopefully before summer.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 1, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> All of those glycerin mixes are finally becoming the target of strict and thorough testing which has led to the discovery that they can be as carcinogenic or more so that smoking cigs.. Not trying to preach.. Just FYI, brother.


More citations needed. Give me a moment I will link you to a study that proves the exact opposite. As long as you use food grade vegetable glycerin (you cant escape the stuff you consume it every day) and Propylene Glycol it is all good. Glycerin makes most compounds more biologically available meaning that indeed contaminants are as potent as they can be. So what you do is stick to reputable Californian mixologists that love this work as much as we love weed and put every inch of care into their product that we would.
There is zero combustion. Neither Glycerine nor PG are carcinogenic. 
Most studies toward the negative I have read all involve contaminants. Dont buy Chinese. Dont buy home brews. Dont think you are clever and DIY. 
Even nicotine is a totally different beast when not combusted. Has properties similar to caffeine just not nearly as potent. Switching to vapes is more healthy than a patch if you are vaping for nicotine replacement. Patches are chemical bombs. Only safer way would be a sublingual tincture but this will be hard to dose.

Modern internet 'Science' always leans towards the cat with the most money. As long as misinformation is out there, cigarette companies are going to happily keep vaporising down in the trenches.

All I know is since I do not inhale smoke any more (switched to a vape for the herbs too) I dont need science to tell me this is waaaaaay better for my body and mind. 

Just stopping tobacco was great. But no reefer smoke made that last massive difference. I wasnt happy with the results of simply quitting cigs. Soon as I stopped the herb smoke it was a matterof hours before my lungs felt light as a feather...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 1, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> All of those glycerin mixes are finally becoming the target of strict and thorough testing which has led to the discovery that they can be as carcinogenic or more so that smoking cigs.. Not trying to preach.. Just FYI, brother.


Here is one: Read it ALL and you get an idea how people just take something and flip out over it. Thank gods for real science being the voice of reason. Got a few things to do but I will PM you a few more
http://dailycaller.com/2015/12/29/scientist-debunks-latest-claim-that-e-cigarettes-are-as-dangerous-as-tobacco/


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey guys, need some advice. So i ran into a little storm the power flipped off and back on....no biggie. But my leds that normally turnon at 5 were on at 1:15. So it prolly happend between 11-1.15...so i immediately shut it off.

What now? When do i let the light return to schedule? Info asap, thanx in advance.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 1, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hey guys, need some advice. So i ran into a little storm the power flipped off and back on....no biggie. But my leds that normally turnon at 5 were on at 1:15. So it prolly happend between 11-1.15...so i immediately shut it off.
> 
> What now? When do i let the light return to schedule? Info asap, thanx in advance.


The quicker their schedule is returned the better. They will go through one bump no problems but if you try fiddle with it ober time it counts as persistent stress and you will get a nanner or two as reward. Absolute worst case scenario. Just let them get back to business as usual and make a tad extra effort for node checks over the next 10 days and it should all work out just great.

No stress on this one. We had many power outages last year and the year before. Our cuntry (yes that was on purpose not a typo) is running out of electricity no jokes. One little bump like this is no problem pulled through much worse. At one point I lost 2 hours of flower time every second day. That lasted about 2 months. Ladies handled fine until I changed the timers to suit 'load shedding' which is a compulsory and scheduled power cut in order to keep the national grid from collapsing.

No water no food no power... this place is a killzone waiting to happen. Scary. Gone so paranoid i dont want to sleep.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 1, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> The quicker their schedule is returned the better. They will go through one bump no problems but if you try fiddle with it ober time it counts as persistent stress and you will get a nanner or two as reward. Absolute worst case scenario. Just let them get back to business as usual and make a tad extra effort for node checks over the next 10 days and it should all work out just great.
> 
> No stress on this one. We had many power outages last year and the year before. Our cuntry (yes that was on purpose not a typo) is running out of electricity no jokes. One little bump like this is no problem pulled through much worse. At one point I lost 2 hours of flower time every second day. That lasted about 2 months. Ladies handled fine until I changed the timers to suit 'load shedding' which is a compulsory and scheduled power cut in order to keep the national grid from collapsing.
> 
> No water no food no power... this place is a killzone waiting to happen. Scary. Gone so paranoid i dont want to sleep.


U tha man hamish.


----------



## limonene (Feb 1, 2016)

Blueberry hashplant- going to chop her this week sometime. I love this pheno, if you like VERY frosty sticky denser than lead buds this strain is for you. 8 weeks in flower too, I'm going to do a run of just this pheno later in the year. Soooo unfussy as well, temps got down to 7 Celsius for 2 nights and she didn't flinch. Smells like someone blended a fairies wet dream.


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 1, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3598546 View attachment 3598547
> 
> Blueberry hashplant- going to chop her this week sometime. I love this pheno, if you like VERY frosty sticky denser than lead buds this strain is for you. 8 weeks in flower too, I'm going to do a run of just this pheno later in the year. Soooo unfussy as well, temps got down to 7 Celsius for 2 nights and she didn't flinch. Smells like someone blended a fairies wet dream.


That looks awesome man. You're killin it! Looking forward to running Blueberry Hashplant myself here soon.


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 1, 2016)

Anyone who has experience with both have an opinion on which is the better Blue Dream cross to run? I have both Dream Lotus (Blue Dream x Snow Lotus) and Blueberry Hashplant (Blue Dream x 88g13 HP). Seem to hear alot more about the hashplant cross but I have also heard good things about the Dream Lotus as well.


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 1, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hey guys, need some advice. So i ran into a little storm the power flipped off and back on....no biggie. But my leds that normally turnon at 5 were on at 1:15. So it prolly happend between 11-1.15...so i immediately shut it off.
> 
> What now? When do i let the light return to schedule? Info asap, thanx in advance.


So, are you saying the Led's kicked on during night cycle then? If so, supposedly, any potential nanners wont show up until approx 2 weeks from the "stress event..." So, from say 7 days away from event to maybe 17 days away, just be very diligent in checking for any...

If it was just delayed during day cycle, that wont have any real adverse effect...

And, I second what Hamish said, return to normal schedule as close as possible, ASAP...

Take care, and here's to no negative effects


----------



## limonene (Feb 1, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Anyone who has experience with both have an opinion on which is the better Blue Dream cross to run? I have both Dream Lotus (Blue Dream x Snow Lotus) and Blueberry Hashplant (Blue Dream x 88g13 HP). Seem to hear alot more about the hashplant cross but I have also heard good things about the Dream Lotus as well.


i ran 3 seeds of dream lotus and got 3 males. All i can say is the bbhp is one of the best resin producers i have encountered and smells sweet too. I am not a huge snow lotus fan, much prefer the appy


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 1, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> So, are you saying the Led's kicked on during night cycle then? If so, supposedly, any potential nanners wont show up until approx 2 weeks from the "stress event..." So, from say 7 days away from event to maybe 17 days away, just be very diligent in checking for any...
> 
> If it was just delayed during day cycle, that wont have any real adverse effect...
> 
> ...


I second this... extra light during dark hours yeah watch them ovet the next two weeks.. i will side with the extra caution time recommended here too my 14 days might not cover it...


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 1, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> So, are you saying the Led's kicked on during night cycle then? If so, supposedly, any potential nanners wont show up until approx 2 weeks from the "stress event..." So, from say 7 days away from event to maybe 17 days away, just be very diligent in checking for any...
> 
> If it was just delayed during day cycle, that wont have any real adverse effect...
> 
> ...


Another fun fact that may be common knowledge to everyone here but photoperiod sensitivity is totally strain dependent... Possible that after a stressor such as JD described, X strain shows no ill effects while Y strain tosses nanners... My understanding that Chem genetics particularly sensitive to nighttime interruptions, for example...FWIW


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 1, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Another fun fact that may be common knowledge to everyone here but photoperiod sensitivity is totally strain dependent... Possible that after a stressor such as JD described, X strain shows no ill effects while Y strain tosses nanners... My understanding that Chem genetics particularly sensitive to nighttime interruptions, for example...FWIW


It couldn't have been but 2hours at the most maybe even less than an hour. After checking some dvr recordings lol. I would bet itll b no big deal. (Knock on wood)
I got stuff at week one and week 8 in there so well see.


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 1, 2016)

My first grow in over 15 years getting close to the end. Sunshine Daydream @ 52 days.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 1, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I haven't tried Sour Patch yet...
> 
> Current B stuff is the stash:
> 
> ...


How r u liking that satsuma, anything orangy coming outta that?


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 1, 2016)

DE hps are not new technology.


limonene said:


> actually my main issue is the design of the ballast. i really don't know why they put them on vertically, it means you instantly lose a few inches of height which is a premium in tents. But i still like the lights, will probably get a dimlux adjustble next though. They are gold lol.


When DE started making it's way into commercial flower greenhouses in the mid 2000's. The Ballasts were mounted horizontally on the units we had. It became a Issue with moisture buildup on the ballasts. the Rep for whatever company had to come in and yank all the ballasts, test them, build a mount and vertically hang them. It cost that company a pretty penny just for our G houses and we only had about 250k worth of the DE lights. just my 02 cents from working with them a long time ago. I'm sure there are other reasons for the vertical mounts.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 1, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> DE hps are not new technology.
> 
> When DE started making it's way into commercial flower greenhouses in the mid 2000's. The Ballasts were mounted horizontally on the units we had. It became a Issue with moisture buildup on the ballasts. the Rep for whatever company had to come in and yank all the ballasts, test them, build a mount and vertically hang them. It cost that company a pretty penny just for our G houses and we only had about 250k worth of the DE lights. just my 02 cents from working with them a long time ago. I'm sure there are other reasons for the vertical mounts.


Oh yeah we only had a measly little 250 KILOFUCKINGWATTS of flower power. Could hardly get a bud out Holyshitholyshitholyshitiwanttocomeliveinyourgreenhouse


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 1, 2016)

It was a production "actual flower" greenhouse. The only one we had the lights in was around 1.5 acres. the other 5 acres of houses were just conventional for the hardier genetics. I'm trying to remember all of what we used to grow. Poinsettia's and a bunch of commercial flower annual shit. Loved getting there as the systems were switching over. I just go for a walk and puff a nice owl.
I do miss that place.Super Labor intensive job. When it was getting put on the market, me and a friend had a sit down with a few of the norml legal guys to see what we had to do to blow it up. Unfortunately that never worked out. The location was to hard to secure and medical grows were still highly risky, unlike they kinda are now. Anyway that's my walk down memory lane for the day haha. Back to Bodhi genetics porn!


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 1, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Oh yeah we only had a measly little 250 KILOFUCKINGWATTS of flower power. Could hardly get a bud out Holyshitholyshitholyshitiwanttocomeliveinyourgreenhouse


it was 250 thousand worth of lights. I want to say they were all 1k'ers


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 1, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Here is one: Read it ALL and you get an idea how people just take something and flip out over it. Thank gods for real science being the voice of reason. Got a few things to do but I will PM you a few more
> http://dailycaller.com/2015/12/29/scientist-debunks-latest-claim-that-e-cigarettes-are-as-dangerous-as-tobacco/


Word, not trying to harass you or anything, I just used a lot of the premixed (not looking into food grade like you mentioned) and switched completely from smoking pot to vaping concentrates in those liquids and my lungs got worse, way way worse so I very well could have been consuming poison.. I think its called EJ mix or something like that. anyways stay away from that stuff!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 1, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Anyone who has experience with both have an opinion on which is the better Blue Dream cross to run? I have both Dream Lotus (Blue Dream x Snow Lotus) and Blueberry Hashplant (Blue Dream x 88g13 HP). Seem to hear alot more about the hashplant cross but I have also heard good things about the Dream Lotus as well.


What about Dream Temple! I have that one..


----------



## Joedank (Feb 1, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> it was 250 thousand worth of lights. I want to say they were all 1k'ers


at probly 300 per light wholesale thats alot of power .. poinsetta production in utah is next to a power plant for such a reason, also for filtered heat/co2 from the off gas... christmas is payday for them ...lol
a few urkel dragons showing blood too


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 1, 2016)

Some info on the wookies from Bodhi..

wookie 7 (grapefruit lavender) f
wookie 4 (berry lavender) f

wookie 15 (male version of 7)
wookie 11 (male version of 4)

wookie 25 (super potent)
wookie 41 (big fusion)
wookie 5 (in review)
wookie 8 (in review)

This makes me want to pop the Wookie hashplants lol. Ugh, liiimited room is killer.


----------



## limonene (Feb 1, 2016)

n


pnwmystery said:


> Some info on the wookies from Bodhi..
> 
> wookie 7 (grapefruit lavender) f
> wookie 4 (berry lavender) f
> ...


which one is in the whp? I can't remember. great info by the way


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 1, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> What about Dream Temple! I have that one..


That's actually on my wish list. I want to try out some of the temple crosses at some point.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 1, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Some info on the wookies from Bodhi..
> 
> wookie 7 (grapefruit lavender) f
> wookie 4 (berry lavender) f
> ...



Omg awsome....which one do i have!!!! The ssdd x wookie is all it said 11?¿? Maybe. I got a cpl sour and a cpl sweet aaaaahhhhh wat one is it.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 1, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Word, not trying to harass you or anything, I just used a lot of the premixed (not looking into food grade like you mentioned) and switched completely from smoking pot to vaping concentrates in those liquids and my lungs got worse, way way worse so I very well could have been consuming poison.. I think its called EJ mix or something like that. anyways stay away from that stuff!


Try low temp solventless dabs. I used to have really bad respiratory problems and now after dabbing for over a year at low temp straight off the quartz my breathing problems are completely gone! I used to use 2 inhalers daily, a steroid control inhaler and a rescue inhaler which I used both more than recommended amount.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 1, 2016)

Tranquil Elephantizer. 

Edited to Add here's another pic...


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 1, 2016)

limonene said:


> n
> 
> which one is in the whp? I can't remember. great info by the way


Wookie #7


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 1, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Try low temp solventless dabs. I used to have really bad respiratory problems and now after dabbing for over a year at low temp straight off the quartz my breathing problems are completely gone! I used to use 2 inhalers daily, a steroid control inhaler and a rescue inhaler which I used both more than recommended amount.


Once I have some material to sift and wash I plan to do just that my friend! Thanks for sharing that with me, I've always had respiratory issues..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 1, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Some info on the wookies from Bodhi..
> 
> wookie 7 (grapefruit lavender) f
> wookie 4 (berry lavender) f
> ...


The two keeper plants from the Super Silver Hashplant I tested had notes of lavender. #4 being the strongest taste and #3 being the sweetest.. I think that I will always want more room!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 1, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> As someone who has never tried Bodhi what would be a good strain to start with? I keep hearing good things about this guy so I gotta try some of his gear sooner or later.


Jump on these before they are gone forever!!! This could be the last seed drop of this cross. Someone else might have them, but they are hard to find!

http://www.midweeksong.com/sunshine-daydream.html


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 1, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> How r u liking that satsuma, anything orangy coming outta that?


Haven't ran it yet, but the orange smell/taste from the few Blood Orange I ran makes me optimistic that I'll find something as good or better...!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 1, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Haven't ran it yet, but the orange smell/taste from the few Blood Orange I ran makes me optimistic that I'll find something as good or better...!


The Vietnam vet that I was talking about had a Californian Orange that I have been looking for, along with that A11 and headband!
I am probably going to do a few Cali-O crosses next run. It was my wife's B-day and she wanted Crockett's Tangie, but SSDD came back in stock and we ordered some of it instead. I was looking for another orange to go with it, how was the Blood Orange? The Cali-O that I fell in love with was a orange sherbert flavor and was very hairy. The joint was like rolling a bunch of red hair!

I have MangoTango to go with the next 2 cali-o crosses. I tried jillybean and homegrown fantaseeds cali-o, and they tasted more like a orange peel! I really wish that I had a chance to talk to that guy about his strains, because I am having trouble finding stuff that resembles the strain names that he had.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 1, 2016)

Blood Orange is out of stock, is it hard to find?


----------



## limonene (Feb 1, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Blood Orange is out of stock, is it hard to find?


its gone forever


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 1, 2016)

limonene said:


> its gone forever


I WOULD GIVE ANYTHINNNNGGGG!!!!! 

for the blood orange. Soo sad. Im sad about a few but the blood orange is just something i dont like thinking about cuz i.didnt get it.


----------



## torontoke (Feb 1, 2016)

limonene said:


> its gone forever


It's not gone forever.
I've seen quite a few people have it listed in their personal stashes.
All the classics are out there just takes networking and patience and anything can be found.
All the popular stock that has sold out and parents lost will be back around again imo


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 1, 2016)

Mountain Temple


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 1, 2016)

torontoke said:


> It's not gone forever.
> I've seen quite a few people have it listed in their personal stashes.
> All the classics are out there just takes networking and patience and anything can be found.
> All the popular stock that has sold out and parents lost will be back around again imo


WHERE! I MUST KNOW! wait no pm me, idk if i could beat u guys lol


----------



## torontoke (Feb 1, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> WHERE! I MUST KNOW! wait no pm me, idk if i could beat u guys lol


I didn't mean to give u a semi lol
I meant that I've seen people's trade lists and a lot of these so called long lost genetics are usually there. So that tells me that bodhi himself or someone looking to preserve said strains or parent stock could easily revive a strain considered lost forever.
Doomsday preppers and genetic hoarders could be a blessing in disguise


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> WHERE! I MUST KNOW! wait no pm me, idk if i could beat u guys lol


Easy there, J D....lol. If you find some, temper your expectations a bit. No sour grapes here, but I gave away half a pack [ where orange was then found, of course ], and I'm fairly sure more people didn't get orange than found it, though I read too often that it _is _worth finding. If I was going to try again, I'd go w/ Satsuma, thinking the SL might not be as overpowering as the Appy.


----------



## limonene (Feb 1, 2016)

https://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/may/20/the-doomsday-vault-seeds-save-post-apocalyptic-world
you think these guys have it?


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 1, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I didn't mean to give u a semi lol
> I meant that I've seen people's trade lists and a lot of these so called long lost genetics are usually there. So that tells me that bodhi himself or someone looking to preserve said strains or parent stock could easily revive a strain considered lost forever.
> Doomsday preppers and genetic hoarders could be a blessing in disguise


Huff, its cool man lol the search continues. But, but if u do find it or some f2s pop up. Somewhere, anyone who.leads me to this treasure shall be GREATLY REWARDED(he said in a thunderous kingly British accent)



Amos Otis said:


> Easy there, J D....lol. If you find some, temper your expectations a bit. No sour grapes here, but I gave away half a pack [ where orange was found, of course ], and I'm fairly sure more people didn't get it orange than found it, though I read too often that it _is _worth finding. If I was going to try again, I'd go w/ Satsuma, thinking the SL might not be as overpowering as the Appy.


I thought about it, amd calicat gave me some.perspective on myodd based on what he ran. I may jump on it its just im.split on 3-4 now. And i just dont need 6 packs with the freebies.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2016)

Fascinating article. The best part is the comments:


OperatorError 
20 May 2015 1:25
1112
Pointless.

Report






The4thKing  OperatorError 
20 May 2015 1:30 
23
Good for scaremongering though.

Report






elephantwoman  OperatorError 
20 May 2015 3:44
67
I think you're going against the grain there .

Report







Desmond Miles 
20 May 2015 1:33
1314
Any requirement to need this bank means are are not in a position to use this bank.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 1, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> A little lacto B shower!


Can you stop by my thread and teach me something? So far, I have only talked about fermenting chicken feed with the same lacto b!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/probiotic-farming.898096/


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 1, 2016)

@MojoRizing your girl looks lovely, she is going to be some nice smoke for you! our sunshine daydreams are close.

here's mine at day 60:

 
when are you planning on chopping yours? i usually run ten weeks, but this one might get chopped this weekend if i have time.


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 1, 2016)

Got my camera operational so gonna share another shot of SSDD from seed @ 52 days. I'm a proud pappa here so give me a break.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 1, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> The Vietnam vet that I was talking about had a Californian Orange that I have been looking for, along with that A11 and headband!
> I am probably going to do a few Cali-O crosses next run. It was my wife's B-day and she wanted Crockett's Tangie, but SSDD came back in stock and we ordered some of it instead. I was looking for another orange to go with it, how was the Blood Orange? The Cali-O that I fell in love with was a orange sherbert flavor and was very hairy. The joint was like rolling a bunch of red hair!
> 
> I have MangoTango to go with the next 2 cali-o crosses. I tried jillybean and homegrown fantaseeds cali-o, and they tasted more like a orange peel! I really wish that I had a chance to talk to that guy about his strains, because I am having trouble finding stuff that resembles the strain names that he had.


Pick up a pack of Satsuma. Same Cali O female, but the papa is Snow Lotus instead. I've actually read better reviews from the Satsuma fwiw


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 1, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Pick up a pack of Satsuma. Same Cali O female, but the papa is Snow Lotus instead. I've actually read better reviews from the Satsuma fwiw


"Sweet creamy orange to grapefruit musk aromas and flavors, uplifting crystal coated buds with a solid yield of happy heart felt herb."
It sounds like it could be a winner! Creamy Orange!!!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 1, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Can you stop by my thread and teach me something? So far, I have only talked about fermenting chicken feed with the same lacto b!!!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/probiotic-farming.898096/


Sure thing!


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 1, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> @MojoRizing your girl looks lovely, she is going to be some nice smoke for you! our sunshine daydreams are close.
> 
> here's mine at day 60:
> 
> ...


Beautiful gals @undercovergrow! That shit looks like candy. Is this your first run of SSDD or have you run her before? Do they usually go to 10 weeks for you? If so then fuck! I don't think I have the discipline to wait that long hahahah, I wanna chop these things down now! I have been checking the trichomes the last couple of days and it looks like on the early ones I have about 5 -7 days left, so that would put me right around the 60 day mark. I have one phenotype that is WAYYYYYYYYY different then everything else and it looks like it will need another couple of weeks so that one might be a 10 week finisher. 

I had 6 females from seed and out of those 6 it looks like I have at least 3 different phenotypes in the group.

#1 - spear shaped buds with lots of orange hairs and light green fan leaves. Hybrid leaf structure. Not alot of frost but still a decent amount. These were some thirsty girls and would flop around if they didn't get their watering on time. Not a real noticeable smell. My least favorite from a purely growing perspective. 

#2 - spear shaped buds with lots of orange hairs and dark green greasy fan leaves. Hybrid leaf structure. The frost on these girls gets my nipples erect and it is the defining visual characteristic for this pheno. You can definitely tell pretty quick which girls fall into this category when looking into the tent. The smell is pungent and overpowering to anything else in the tent. It smells of a basket of fruit that is like a day or two past its prime and starting to be on its way out. It overwhelms everything else in the tent and smells great. Can't wait to test this one out. 

#3 - now this one is intriguing. It looks nothing like the others, not even close. Where both the other pheno's look like spear shaped buds this fuckers buds look like whiffle ball bats.Big fat cola's that foxtail at the end. Kind of crazy looking. This gal has huge indica fan leaves that are bigger then my hand. The hairs on this gal are still mostly white and is the one that I think might go another couple of weeks past when her sisters get chopped. This girl is the one that has me most interested because she is so different from her sisters.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 1, 2016)

@MojoRizing i'm on my sixth or seventh pack of sunshine daydream. usually they all run ten weeks +/- a few days but i've had a few phenos that could be harvested earlier. i've run across maybe two or three girls i wish i would have kept while the rest has been pretty uniform for me. i really like growing them from seed but because i've only got five more packs set aside, i guess it's time to start looking for a mother.


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 1, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> @MojoRizing i'm on my sixth or seventh pack of sunshine daydream. usually they all run ten weeks +/- a few days


Well shit........guess I might not be as close to harvest as I had originally hoped


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 1, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Well shit........guess I might not be as close to harvest as I had originally hoped


looking at your second picture, i'd let them go at least two weeks longer. you're growing her from seed, right? (ETA: to clarify, she went 12/12 from seed?) since this is your first grow of her, i would take a sample from her in a week +/- but then definitely let her go a bit longer. don't beat yourself up, after fifteen years of not growing, i think we would all be ready for a harvest!


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 1, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> looking at your second picture, i'd let them go at least two weeks longer. you're growing her from seed, right? (ETA: to clarify, she went 12/12 from seed?) since this is your first grow of her, i would take a sample from her in a week +/- but then definitely let her go a bit longer. don't beat yourself up, after fifteen years of not growing, i think we would all be ready for a harvest!


The second pic is the #3 pheno that is the wildcard and I would totally agree needs a couple more weeks for sure. All the ladies did go through a veg stage for about 8 weeks while I practiced my cloning technique and then flipped into flower. So when I say they are at 52 days I mean after the 12/12 flip. I like your suggestion about taking a "sample", purely for scientific reasons of course and not just because I am jonzing bad.  Yeah I decided to give this hobby a go again because i was tired of seeing everyone in my area selling their bullshit homegrown for $400 an ounce and none of it was ever even close to top shelf quality. I guess you can only say "I could do so much better!" so many times before you actually have to prove it to yourself lol.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 1, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> @MojoRizing i'm on my sixth or seventh pack of sunshine daydream. usually they all run ten weeks +/- a few days but i've had a few phenos that could be harvested earlier. i've run across maybe two or three girls i wish i would have kept while the rest has been pretty uniform for me. i really like growing them from seed but because i've only got five more packs set aside, i guess it's time to start looking for a mother.


I just gotta say that I like the way you do it.

I need to start grabbing a bunch of packs from memorable runs and really start digging!


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 1, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> The second pic is the #3 pheno that is the wildcard and I would totally agree needs a couple more weeks for sure. All the ladies did go through a veg stage for about 8 weeks while I practiced my cloning technique and then flipped into flower. So when I say they are at 52 days I mean after the 12/12 flip. I like your suggestion about taking a "sample", purely for scientific reasons of course and not just because I am jonzing bad.  Yeah I decided to give this hobby a go again because i was tired of seeing everyone in my area selling their bullshit homegrown for $400 an ounce and none of it was ever even close to top shelf quality. I guess you can only say "I could do so much better!" so many times before you actually have to prove it to yourself lol.


i almost guessed that it was #3  by your description. you vegged for about as long as i did on this run too. my next run due to go to flower soon will be almost ten weeks veg. i recently started flowering them in 5-gallon air-pots to see if i notice an increase in harvest compared to running in 3-gallon air-pots. 

anything before seven weeks on ssdd isn't a good representation of her btw  i've done extensive testing.


----------



## elephantSea (Feb 1, 2016)

Soo I've got a super frosty bubbashine x kashmir tester now. Way ahead of the rest, and all the blue tara's.

I think I'm going to call it 'Bubba Butterfly' ( say that a few time fast  )

pics to come, but I got too excited and had to let everyone know first, haha


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 1, 2016)

'97 blue moonshine X purple sativa nl5 clone

What the fuck is wrong with her!

This is what she needs to grow up to become, she must be healthy to arrive at the goal!

Does anyone know what's happening to my clones!?!?


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 1, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> i almost guessed that it was #3  by your description. you vegged for about as long as i did on this run too. my next run due to go to flower soon will be almost ten weeks veg. i recently started flowering them in 5-gallon air-pots to see if i notice an increase in harvest compared to running in 3-gallon air-pots.
> 
> anything before seven weeks on ssdd isn't a good representation of her btw  i've done extensive testing.


That's funny because I just switched down to 5 gallon air pots from the 7 gallon air pots for my 2nd run of these ladies. I run with Subcools Super Soil so if I can use 5 gallon vs 7 gallon then I should be able to conserve my super soil alittle. If you're going up to 5 gallons then your plants should love the additional root room. My 2nd run of these girls will probably be veg'ed for about 4 weeks this time. I topped my girls once and then let them go wild. I ended up with some out of control 5 foot tall plants lol. Next run I am going to try and get alittle more control in there and do some better canopy management.

Funny story about the super soil, when I first made it, I went off the default recipe you can find on the web. It made wayyyyyyyyy more soil then I needed so I gave some out for free to a couple of growers I know around town. These guys have used promix and synthetic nutes for years. Both guys gave me a ton of shit about super soil when I gave it to them saying there would be no way it would be as good as what they use. Well I basically said "use it or don't use it I really don't care its completely up to you" Now 3 months later BOTH these guys are bugging the shit out of me to make them some soil. Like seriously hounding me for it lol. Now I wish I never gave them any in the first place haha. At least I plan on taxing them on the soil for my trouble so maybe I will make enough to pay for my soil.


----------



## Brian Savage (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey guys I am interested in trying a bodhi variety. Could anyone recommend a variety for me I am someone who enjoys varieties like Durban Poison, Jillybean, Kali Mist, Mango Haze, Tangie etc. Thanks! Oh, and I don't care about yield or difficulty.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 1, 2016)

Brian Savage said:


> Hey guys I am interested in trying a bodhi variety. Could anyone recommend a variety for me I am someone who enjoys varieties like Durban Poison, Jillybean, Kali Mist, Mango Haze, Tangie etc. Thanks! Oh, and I don't care about yield or difficulty.


I'd grab the dream beaver and a temple cross based upon my analysis of the examples you've given.


----------



## elephantSea (Feb 1, 2016)

beaver


----------



## Brian Savage (Feb 2, 2016)

Cool guys thanks, I'm gonna check it out.


----------



## Brian Savage (Feb 2, 2016)

Gotta say none of the smells listed excite me at all, in fact they sound a little repulsive lol.

"smells of muskrat, kitchen herbs, caramelized onion, baked garlic, animal den, she musk, pomelo, peppercorn, and pink grapefruit zest…"


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 2, 2016)

limonene said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/may/20/the-doomsday-vault-seeds-save-post-apocalyptic-world
> you think these guys have it?


They fucken better if their tryna save the world!!!


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 2, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Some info on the wookies from Bodhi..
> 
> wookie 7 (grapefruit lavender) f
> wookie 4 (berry lavender) f
> ...


Good shit, pnw


MojoRizing said:


> Beautiful gals @undercovergrow! That shit looks like candy. Is this your first run of SSDD or have you run her before? Do they usually go to 10 weeks for you? If so then fuck! I don't think I have the discipline to wait that long hahahah, I wanna chop these things down now! I have been checking the trichomes the last couple of days and it looks like on the early ones I have about 5 -7 days left, so that would put me right around the 60 day mark. I have one phenotype that is WAYYYYYYYYY different then everything else and it looks like it will need another couple of weeks so that one might be a 10 week finisher.
> 
> I had 6 females from seed and out of those 6 it looks like I have at least 3 different phenotypes in the group.
> 
> ...


this is very interesting and thank you for sharing! Im also running ssdd(at 6.5 weeks). What you have as #1 & #2, i have whats sounds to be extremely similar. Except mine are actually labelled 1&2 but switched from yours hahah no bs. My #3 is the smallest of my 4 seeded ssdd, but has the biggest fattest nugs spear shaped but fatter than ur #1(my #2) looks like it may yeild most. Makes yr nose orgasm w its sweet wonderful berry smell, but with a sour back end, kinda jet fuelly. Number #4 is becoming more interesting every day. Im curious if this may be the "butter" cut. Id say its more chem, appy dom, but also a strange sweetness. I kinda describe it as buttery but its not like obvious in yr face butter so im unsure if its the butter cut. All of them really nice. I dnt think i have yr wiffle ball bat pheno. I could see myself going thru pack after pack of this strain. Ca


undercovergrow said:


> i almost guessed that it was #3  by your description. you vegged for about as long as i did on this run too. my next run due to go to flower soon will be almost ten weeks veg. i recently started flowering them in 5-gallon air-pots to see if i notice an increase in harvest compared to running in 3-gallon air-pots.
> 
> anything before seven weeks on ssdd isn't a good representation of her btw  i've done extensive testing.


@undercovergrow can you comment on what possible phenos i may have here. Excellent info btw i find it very informaive and useful. I want to keep all 4 of these to veg out longer and unlock full potential as u say. Its gonna get reeeaaaal scroggy over here w a 10 week veg lol


----------



## Bean Busy (Feb 2, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> '97 blue moonshine X purple sativa nl5 cloneView attachment 3599172
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with her!
> 
> ...


Do you smoke cigarettes or does a friend that helps out in the garden smoke cigs coz that looks like tobacco mosiac virus. If ya are a cig smoker just wash ya hands before handling the ladies. Should stop future outbreaks. Just trash the infected one.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 2, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> It was a production "actual flower" greenhouse. The only one we had the lights in was around 1.5 acres. the other 5 acres of houses were just conventional for the hardier genetics. I'm trying to remember all of what we used to grow. Poinsettia's and a bunch of commercial flower annual shit. Loved getting there as the systems were switching over. I just go for a walk and puff a nice owl.
> I do miss that place.Super Labor intensive job. When it was getting put on the market, me and a friend had a sit down with a few of the norml legal guys to see what we had to do to blow it up. Unfortunately that never worked out. The location was to hard to secure and medical grows were still highly risky, unlike they kinda are now. Anyway that's my walk down memory lane for the day haha. Back to Bodhi genetics porn!


Wow man I would LOVE to do a few greenhouses if Inca Lilies  I visited a cut flower production farm once. I found it fascinating that they also force flower. These cats had curtains on rails to cut days short and lamps in the SAME greenhouse extending the day for a different row of flowers. 
I could never get a good business plan together though, the people I met made most of their money out of an Inca Lily they crossed and stabilized themselves. Was a father and son operation and it took both generations to get there. Kinda like weed it isnt good enough to create your own, to make a living it needs to be a stand-out.
I really like all the thinking and artistry involved. Seeing a flower farm impressed me no end. Looks like you work hard and go to bed happy. My kinda living.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 2, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> The Vietnam vet that I was talking about had a Californian Orange that I have been looking for, along with that A11 and headband!
> I am probably going to do a few Cali-O crosses next run. It was my wife's B-day and she wanted Crockett's Tangie, but SSDD came back in stock and we ordered some of it instead. I was looking for another orange to go with it, how was the Blood Orange? The Cali-O that I fell in love with was a orange sherbert flavor and was very hairy. The joint was like rolling a bunch of red hair!
> 
> I have MangoTango to go with the next 2 cali-o crosses. I tried jillybean and homegrown fantaseeds cali-o, and they tasted more like a orange peel! I really wish that I had a chance to talk to that guy about his strains, because I am having trouble finding stuff that resembles the strain names that he had.


Best citrus taste I ever had the fella also called California Orange Bud but I didnt believe him thought he made up the name.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 2, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> '97 blue moonshine X purple sativa nl5 cloneView attachment 3599172
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with her!
> 
> ...


I saw this before and very recently. Mate I am not too clear on what caused it, toss up between the clones not liking the transplant (happened pretty much the minute they hit soil), a hot patch in my soil, or a spray of Spinosad was too strong. 
I didnt take any measures, they grew out of it from the next set of nodes I just removed the curly leaves then. 
Far as I recall about two weeks extra veg time. I cant recall exactly which clones did this but I know it was also some Bodhi gear so if you figure it out I am all ears too... mine did come right.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 2, 2016)

Brian Savage said:


> Cool guys thanks, I'm gonna check it out.


Dream Beaver. Everybody knows my infatuation with the Beaver though lol. No plant has ever grabbed me by the balls like these girls. 

From your likes you listed I am going to HIGHLY recommend any Appalachia cross you can find you will be on familiar territory in a good way. 

If I were you I would hunt the Appy crosses for sure.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 2, 2016)

Bean Busy said:


> Do you smoke cigarettes or does a friend that helps out in the garden smoke cigs coz that looks like tobacco mosiac virus. If ya are a cig smoker just wash ya hands before handling the ladies. Should stop future outbreaks. Just trash the infected one.


Absolutely NOT TMV.


----------



## Bean Busy (Feb 2, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Absolutely NOT TMV.


Here is a link to a lot of good tmv photo's

https://www.icmag.com/modules/News/showarticle.php?threadid=177527&page=42


Mad Hamish I understand where ya coming from. I've had mutant plants before, one's that exhibited tmv like symptoms but only on a single branch. The rest of the plant is completely fine. Some people say its a genetic flaw that a specific strain has. I don't though, I think its a defence mechanism where if the plant does get an infection or virus it actually isolates it in a single terminal shoot.

As for the said photo in question. Even if it is not tmv I don't think it's coming back. It looks like it's starting to flower and the symptoms are prominent throughout the plant. Obvious at the top and quite noticeable on the lowest fan leaf on the back left side


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 2, 2016)

@apbx720 from what i've come across, the sunshine daydream is a very stable strain. the majority of them are very uniform but there are a few phenos that stick out. i was re-reading @MojoRizing 's description and his #3 sounds almost familiar  the green crack pheno i had (#12)--she was amazing. looked at my notes: she was hairy but her buds were so thin through week seven i thought there was something wrong. she exploded those last few weeks relative to what she looked like and the harvest was very nice. overall, her buds were smaller dense nugs of goodness than the others. most phenos seem to have a fat look to the buds once they reach week six, so if you see this particular pheno  i harvested her april 29, 2015, and i'm sure i put up some pictures in this thread of her if you wanted to see her. i tried to reveg her clone, but it wasn't the same. i look for it regularly.

i've had another pheno that i wish i would have saved. she cured up so nicely, she had a great taste to her. she was very fruity versus blueberry smell and small colas and faded fast on me. her flavor though wasn't fruity at all. it was very close to my unknown sour kush in that it almost had a cigar flavor to it? sweet without being over powerful, almost an aftertaste. i don't know how to describe it. she was a fast grower in veg. initially, i thought she was a male she was so tall so quickly, and from that i should have known she would have required more food through flower. i made seeds with this one. i don't recall if there are any pictures of this one on here...

this thread _several _pages back discussed finding the butter pheno. if i recall correctly, there isn't supposed to be much of a smell on her until later. a lot of what i've grown has had a distinct blueberry or fruity smell to it.

i've had one that made me think of someone's dirty mitten cut. was that yours @Al Yamoni? [i just looked really quick and it was @professor KIND] it stunk.  only pheno i've not cared for the smell... the only thing i could think of when i smelled it was perhaps someone's dirty socks after skiing all day and they've come home with stinky frozen feet. ETA: don't tell my sister but, yeah--her.  that girl's shoes could stink out a closet like no one else when she was young.

this might sound silly, but i've noticed the ones that have smaller calyxes as they flower are the ones that i like. the fatter colas are always good smoke, but the smaller nugs are some nice quality


----------



## Brian Savage (Feb 2, 2016)

I have settled on Prayer Tower! Thanks for the recommendations and pictures in this thread. I'll post some pics up when they are starting to flower.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 2, 2016)

Bean Busy said:


> Do you smoke cigarettes or does a friend that helps out in the garden smoke cigs coz that looks like tobacco mosiac virus. If ya are a cig smoker just wash ya hands before handling the ladies. Should stop future outbreaks. Just trash the infected one.


No cigs at all for me. I wash regularly before handling the plants. I have seen Bodhi cuts do this before but it was a week before I had to shut down last time and I wasn't back up for about a year.. One seems to be getting over it on the new set of nodes!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 2, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I saw this before and very recently. Mate I am not too clear on what caused it, toss up between the clones not liking the transplant (happened pretty much the minute they hit soil), a hot patch in my soil, or a spray of Spinosad was too strong.
> I didnt take any measures, they grew out of it from the next set of nodes I just removed the curly leaves then.
> Far as I recall about two weeks extra veg time. I cant recall exactly which clones did this but I know it was also some Bodhi gear so if you figure it out I am all ears too... mine did come right.


One of the clones doing this (tester #3) is coming out of it. The '97 blue moonshine clones are looking pretty bad tho. It's not spreading to the goji's.. yet.. I don't think it's TMV either but I could be dead wrong. I'll let you know what happens. I don't mind trashing cuts with problems but not before some diagnosis and healthcare are attempted.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 2, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> @apbx720 from what i've come across, the sunshine daydream is a very stable strain. the majority of them are very uniform but there are a few phenos that stick out. i was re-reading @MojoRizing 's description and his #3 sounds almost familiar  the green crack pheno i had (#12)--she was amazing. looked at my notes: she was hairy but her buds were so thin through week seven i thought there was something wrong. she exploded those last few weeks relative to what she looked like and the harvest was very nice. overall, her buds were smaller dense nugs of goodness than the others. most phenos seem to have a fat look to the buds once they reach week six, so if you see this particular pheno  i harvested her april 29, 2015, and i'm sure i put up some pictures in this thread of her if you wanted to see her. i tried to reveg her clone, but it wasn't the same. i look for it regularly.
> 
> i've had another pheno that i wish i would have saved. she cured up so nicely, she had a great taste to her. she was very fruity versus blueberry smell and small colas and faded fast on me. her flavor though wasn't fruity at all. it was very close to my unknown sour kush in that it almost had a cigar flavor to it? sweet without being over powerful, almost an aftertaste. i don't know how to describe it. she was a fast grower in veg. initially, i thought she was a male she was so tall so quickly, and from that i should have known she would have required more food through flower. i made seeds with this one. i don't recall if there are any pictures of this one on here...
> 
> ...


Not mine, I had a super sweet gasoline 12 weeker that could be infinitely sifted it seemed... The tears are starting to come now, I gotta go..


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 2, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Wow man I would LOVE to do a few greenhouses if Inca Lilies  I visited a cut flower production farm once. I found it fascinating that they also force flower. These cats had curtains on rails to cut days short and lamps in the SAME greenhouse extending the day for a different row of flowers.
> I could never get a good business plan together though, the people I met made most of their money out of an Inca Lily they crossed and stabilized themselves. Was a father and son operation and it took both generations to get there. Kinda like weed it isnt good enough to create your own, to make a living it needs to be a stand-out.
> I really like all the thinking and artistry involved. Seeing a flower farm impressed me no end. Looks like you work hard and go to bed happy. My kinda living.


Yup! exactly the same setup we were running. Watching the curtains black the place out and lights coming on was a special time. Especially when the misters kicked on. Felt like a super clean rain forest.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 2, 2016)

So stoked. The local hardware store had a 50% off sale for 4 pack led bulbs. Just standard house bulbs. So I just went and bought them out haha. The whole house just got upgraded. Now its time to find some decent grow leds for the room. Anyone else running leds? I know @limonene loves his 600w range DE's/Hps.
On a side note. This Silver lotus trains extremely well through flip. Just have to start the flip around 50-65% full. last few days of transition I think I've seen 20% screen fill and we are just getting started. I'm really digging the snow lotus genes.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 2, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Not mine, I had a super sweet gasoline 12 weeker that could be infinitely sifted it seemed... The tears are starting to come now, I gotta go..


wow, a 12-weeker. 79 days is the longest i've run the sunshine daydream, but haven't run across one that needed that long. i like the sweet gasoline smells. i 'd like to find that one even with the long flowering time.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 2, 2016)

Im not sure but my ssdd.kinda looked like #4 or #7 or a mix idk.theres alittle purple to it but from wat i saw from the breedbay report thats wat i thought . Smells like fine sweet cream. Very foxtaily. U guys can judge. Its my only female and first experience with her.

Ssdd


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## luv2grow (Feb 2, 2016)

@JDGreen Beautiful


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 2, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> wow, a 12-weeker. 79 days is the longest i've run the sunshine daydream, but haven't run across one that needed that long. i like the sweet gasoline smells. i 'd like to find that one even with the long flowering time.


I'm tellin' ya! This girl was sifted three times and then once she had a six month cure i sifted it again for the hell of it and got more than 3 grams from the last ounce!!

I don't hope to find her again from the pile of reports I've looked at... Only popped two from the pack and one was male..


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 2, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> View attachment 3599406View attachment 3599408


Thanx. The dry sift takes like strawberry or blueberry ice cream. Its delicious.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 2, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> One of the clones doing this (tester #3) is coming out of it. The '97 blue moonshine clones are looking pretty bad tho. It's not spreading to the goji's.. yet.. I don't think it's TMV either but I could be dead wrong. I'll let you know what happens. I don't mind trashing cuts with problems but not before some diagnosis and healthcare are attempted.


Dank Zappa. It was my first pass of clones off the Zappa. According to notes only two showed this deformity. Leaning back to a weird spot in my soil mix. They never did it again.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Anyone else running leds? .


I'll page the guru for you - @BadKarma


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 2, 2016)

Purple coffee berry musk

Jabbas stash. Goin into the jar


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 2, 2016)

So why exactly is the butter cut so desired from SSDD? Is it potency? bag appeal? taste? smell? all the above? I don't know if I have ever seen anyone actually explain why this is considered the stand out pheno of SSDD. 

And I though it got its name because it smelled like some Betty Crocker goodness but then others have said there is no smell. Those two bits of info seem to counter each other. 

If anyone can shed any light I would appreciate it.


----------



## COGrown (Feb 2, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> So why exactly is the butter cut so desired from SSDD? Is it potency? bag appeal? taste? smell? all the above? I don't know if I have ever seen anyone actually explain why this is considered the stand out pheno of SSDD.
> 
> And I though it got its name because it smelled like some Betty Crocker goodness but then others have said there is no smell. Those two bits of info seem to counter each other.
> 
> If anyone can shed any light I would appreciate it.


Potency and nature of the high. Although nobody's 'butter cut' will be exactly the same, they seem to mostly have the same effects. There's a substantial amount of pain relief, and a very blissful daydreamy high with borderline psychedelic notes. The plant I found that had a sour butter aroma had these, as well as a fairly squat christmas tree like structure and fairly low stretch for an appalachia hybrid. Mine had a very distinct aroma, but not very weedlike. Very much like sour butter, hard to describe it any other way. Bag appeal is like a 8 or 9 out of 10, but its much more about the effect with that one.


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2016)

Ready...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 2, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> @apbx720 from what i've come across, the sunshine daydream is a very stable strain. the majority of them are very uniform but there are a few phenos that stick out. i was re-reading @MojoRizing 's description and his #3 sounds almost familiar  the green crack pheno i had (#12)--she was amazing. looked at my notes: she was hairy but her buds were so thin through week seven i thought there was something wrong. she exploded those last few weeks relative to what she looked like and the harvest was very nice. overall, her buds were smaller dense nugs of goodness than the others. most phenos seem to have a fat look to the buds once they reach week six, so if you see this particular pheno  i harvested her april 29, 2015, and i'm sure i put up some pictures in this thread of her if you wanted to see her. i tried to reveg her clone, but it wasn't the same. i look for it regularly.
> 
> i've had another pheno that i wish i would have saved. she cured up so nicely, she had a great taste to her. she was very fruity versus blueberry smell and small colas and faded fast on me. her flavor though wasn't fruity at all. it was very close to my unknown sour kush in that it almost had a cigar flavor to it? sweet without being over powerful, almost an aftertaste. i don't know how to describe it. she was a fast grower in veg. initially, i thought she was a male she was so tall so quickly, and from that i should have known she would have required more food through flower. i made seeds with this one. i don't recall if there are any pictures of this one on here...
> 
> ...


Great info UCG! I do have to clarify one thing though...the "dirty mitten" is in reference to Michigan (shaped like a mitten, and perhaps a wee bit dirty) and not the smell of the plant.


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 2, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Potency and nature of the high. Although nobody's 'butter cut' will be exactly the same, they seem to mostly have the same effects. * There's a substantial amount of pain relief, and a very blissful daydreamy high with borderline psychedelic notes.* The plant I found that had a sour butter aroma had these, as well as a fairly squat christmas tree like structure and fairly low stretch for an appalachia hybrid. Mine had a very distinct aroma, but not very weedlike. Very much like sour butter, hard to describe it any other way. Bag appeal is like a 8 or 9 out of 10, but its much more about the effect with that one.


Thanks for the info friend and this description of the effects sounds divine.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 2, 2016)

4/9 with blood trait on urkle X DBF3 . one more week of veg and its on boys n girls


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 2, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Great info UCG! I do have to clarify one thing though...the "dirty mitten" is in reference to Michigan (shaped like a mitten, and perhaps a wee bit dirty) and not the smell of the plant.


haha. here i've been picturing my sister's stinky feet all this time wondering why anyone would want that cut. and i'm from Michigan!


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 2, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> @apbx720 from what i've come across, the sunshine daydream is a very stable strain. the majority of them are very uniform but there are a few phenos that stick out. i was re-reading @MojoRizing 's description and his #3 sounds almost familiar  the green crack pheno i had (#12)--she was amazing. looked at my notes: she was hairy but her buds were so thin through week seven i thought there was something wrong. she exploded those last few weeks relative to what she looked like and the harvest was very nice. overall, her buds were smaller dense nugs of goodness than the others. most phenos seem to have a fat look to the buds once they reach week six, so if you see this particular pheno  i harvested her april 29, 2015, and i'm sure i put up some pictures in this thread of her if you wanted to see her. i tried to reveg her clone, but it wasn't the same. i look for it regularly.
> 
> i've had another pheno that i wish i would have saved. she cured up so nicely, she had a great taste to her. she was very fruity versus blueberry smell and small colas and faded fast on me. her flavor though wasn't fruity at all. it was very close to my unknown sour kush in that it almost had a cigar flavor to it? sweet without being over powerful, almost an aftertaste. i don't know how to describe it. she was a fast grower in veg. initially, i thought she was a male she was so tall so quickly, and from that i should have known she would have required more food through flower. i made seeds with this one. i don't recall if there are any pictures of this one on here...
> 
> ...


Great info thx. Always loved gc. And its growing style


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 2, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Potency and nature of the high. Although nobody's 'butter cut' will be exactly the same, they seem to mostly have the same effects. There's a substantial amount of pain relief, and a very blissful daydreamy high with borderline psychedelic notes. The plant I found that had a sour butter aroma had these, as well as a fairly squat christmas tree like structure and fairly low stretch for an appalachia hybrid. Mine had a very distinct aroma, but not very weedlike. Very much like sour butter, hard to describe it any other way. Bag appeal is like a 8 or 9 out of 10, but its much more about the effect with that one.


I havent noticed a distinct butter smell but ive got one pheno thats just absolutely snowed out. All have great frost but this ones extreme. But for the amt of frost, theres a definite lack of smell. I can hardly smell it because the plants next to it drown it out. It has a bland kinda creamy chemy smell but idk how to describe better. Its got darker sugar leafs and smaller colas than the others. Does this sound like "butter" characteristics. Btw it abt half way thru week 6


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 3, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3599725
> Ready...


Oooooooo how exciting!!!! My stomach got butterflies when i saw this pic. What strain, bud?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 3, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> So why exactly is the butter cut so desired from SSDD? Is it potency? bag appeal? taste? smell? all the above? I don't know if I have ever seen anyone actually explain why this is considered the stand out pheno of SSDD.
> 
> And I though it got its name because it smelled like some Betty Crocker goodness but then others have said there is no smell. Those two bits of info seem to counter each other.
> 
> If anyone can shed any light I would appreciate it.


 
Heres the butter cut from the guy who found it originaly babyhughie420


----------



## littlegiant (Feb 3, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> So why exactly is the butter cut so desired from SSDD? Is it potency? bag appeal? taste? smell? all the above? I don't know if I have ever seen anyone actually explain why this is considered the stand out pheno of SSDD.
> 
> And I though it got its name because it smelled like some Betty Crocker goodness but then others have said there is no smell. Those two bits of info seem to counter each other.
> 
> If anyone can shed any light I would appreciate it.


Ah my butter cut!. Out of the 4 beans I ever popped from my pack,ended up with 2 plants and 2 different pheno's.
All I can tell you about that butter cut is (lucky with my first pack), that it tasted and smelled of hot butter that coated your tongue. After you told someone smoking it about the taste they would all agree on the hot butter. I cant really explain it any other way. It did not smell strong in flower, but after a cure it would fill the room and car with sweet butter dankness. Very unique smell .Stickiest plant I grew to date! Bag appeal from hell. It really does stick to the bag after its dried! No joke!!
2nd pheno was different. Nice berry smell and flavor but no butter., fatter longer buds. Fat leaves, and just as frosty as #1. took a few extra weeks in flower too. Same bag appeal also. Oh potency hell ya!!! And as far as stand out pheno I think they will all stand out. My buddy said he will keep that cut forever.
Cant wait to dig back into them packs I have left.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 3, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Potency and nature of the high. Although nobody's 'butter cut' will be exactly the same, they seem to mostly have the same effects. There's a substantial amount of pain relief, and a very blissful daydreamy high with borderline psychedelic notes. The plant I found that had a sour butter aroma had these, as well as a fairly squat christmas tree like structure and fairly low stretch for an appalachia hybrid. Mine had a very distinct aroma, but not very weedlike. Very much like sour butter, hard to describe it any other way. Bag appeal is like a 8 or 9 out of 10, but its much more about the effect with that one.


It isnt often that after reading a description I feel I cant live without something... this post is one of those times. It sounds like the most amazing girl. Hits all the right notes there. Daydreamy and borderline psychedelic... and pain relief too. Exactly what I need.


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 3, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 3599993
> Heres the butter cut from the guy who found it originaly babyhughie420


That shit there is some fire!


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 3, 2016)

Awesome info on the butter cut. You guys are the shit.


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Oooooooo how exciting!!!! My stomach got butterflies when i saw this pic. What strain, bud?


Stardawg Guava x a11


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 3, 2016)

Well mines prolly not the straight butter, but it definitely smells very creamy like dairy but cool (not hot. I know exactly wat u mean by smells hot, ive had an og that way ) with some berry i cant decide strawberry or blueberry lol, but looks pretty similar to the pic posted u can compare.super mega sticky and frosty. U get tan sticky hash hash that is so good, on ur finger breaking it up. But its only 2 days cured! Still green. One of the most beautiful plants Ive ever grown.

But not hot butter, more like cool ice cream lol .
  The nice camera photos r coming in a few days. My cousin Grinch runs through them all.


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 3, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Purple coffee berry musk
> 
> Jabbas stash. Goin into the jar View attachment 3599542


JDGreen, did your Jabbas Stash purple from genetics or cool temps? What can you tell me about your lovely pheno... Thank you ahead of time...


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 3, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> JDGreen, did your Jabbas Stash purple from genetics or cool temps? What can you tell me about your lovely pheno... Thank you ahead of time...


Shes a genetic purple. Temps never dropped below 77. Mostly because i had plants at weeks 2-8 in there at the time. 
She started to purple around week 5 at the calyx tips first and then the leaves started. But i think if i flush her, which i didnt, she will purple alot. She was a 17in teat run to see how the flower is. Started flower at 11 in so looow strech. Dark dark leaves so fat they overlap and parts get light deficiency. 
Super think main stalk and stem. Stays pretty green through growth if fed well. Mod feeder. Pretty decent yielder, avg bud sights but heavy heavy buds. Hairs turn pretty dark red.
May b a bit of a challenge cloning because the thick stems could hold a truck. First smells are berry and not very strong she doesnt impress much till week 5. I didnt like her till then. Wen the coffee smells came and finished hard with coffee mocha berry and a snow lotus musky taste that im growing on.

Shes a real winner. Got her in two females. Thats all i can think of right now. Trains great. Vegs slow. Prolly shoulda pushed 60 days.


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 3, 2016)

@JDGreen Excellent! thank you for the detailed response...


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 3, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> @JDGreen Excellent! thank you for the detailed response...


Anytime
And i have a grow thread on this strain on here that im about to add a smoke report to,so check back there in a few days or a week and it should b up. Ill post the link here.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 3, 2016)

Gotta love these quick flippers with solid genetics. I was getting sick of seeing the same old commercial strains running around.
Exactly why I went to the Bodhi side of the force. Anyone ran Red Eye Jedi yet?


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 3, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> @JDGreen Excellent! thank you for the detailed response...


Also @apbx720 can add as well his had really sharp pointed calyxes, as did mine. So that may b a give away. And i.remember the first smell i got was an earthy kinda dirty smell. Then it turned coffe sweet.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 3, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Gotta love these quick flippers with solid genetics. I was getting sick of seeing the same old commercial strains running around.
> Exactly why I went to the Bodhi side of the force. Anyone ran Red Eye Jedi yet?


I believe @joeypotseed ran it, hes on hetr from time to time. But im like 75%


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 3, 2016)

I'll go scrolling then, thanks JD


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 3, 2016)

I did see @hellraizer30 ran it at breedbay. Through a cpl ball early then a cple nanner but i think it was pretty good.

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201362058-red-eye-jedi-testers-3.html


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 3, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Gotta love these quick flippers with solid genetics. I was getting sick of seeing the same old commercial strains running around.
> Exactly why I went to the Bodhi side of the force. Anyone ran Red Eye Jedi yet?


I have, got 4 different plants, all of them phenomenal on trichage production, and 1 was so stinky I had to get new jars cus they didn't get a good seal lol.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 3, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I have, got 4 different plants, all of them phenomenal on trichage production, and 1 was so stinky I had to get new jars cus they didn't get a good seal lol.


Now that sounds right up my alley. Having to buy new gear to hide the new gear I run haha.Best description yet! Gonna give that one a go then. I did find someone with the search that ran it. Looks Phenomenal. Thanks @natro.hydro


----------



## Southern Tropics (Feb 3, 2016)

*Edit: *I stand corrected, wasn't aware


----------



## COGrown (Feb 3, 2016)

Southern Tropics said:


> I see Bodhi bringing a lot of crosses to the market that are made with 88g13 Hashplant. This is pretty crappy considering when 88g13 Hashplant was gifted by NDNguy with the wishes that no one profit from the line. 88g13 Hashplant was passed out or free and now Bodhi is crossing it left and right and selling it in crosses like Angelica, Black Triangle, Blueberry Hashplant, Cherry Hashplant, Dank SInatra, Dank Zappa, Kalifornia and More Cowbell.
> 
> Shady business man, shady business.


Bodhi has NDNguy's permission and blessing to work and release work with the line. NDNguy's wishes were that nobody profit from a pure line, which I think only Hazeman has broken that. Bodhi has no plans to ever release a 'pure' version of that line. This issue was discussed in detail *with* NDNguy on the TSD bodhi forum when Bodhi started testing with his f3 male from that line. Bodhi has been using his f1 male from NDNguy's original creation and releasing the results in limited amount for at least 5 years, maybe even more.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 3, 2016)

Yeah... fast finishers? Go dig in some GHASH crosses... I have a Dank Sinatra and a Dank Zappa pheno each 6-7 weeks. Now it seems I have a six-weeker off the LA Affie x Dragons Blood F3. I cant believe my luck. Intense smell just a tad less frosty than her sisters looks like an old school Nepali almost. Dense Sativa buds. Mean looking calyxes like a medieval torturing instrument. 

Bodhi Seeds just keeps outperforming all expectations over and over and over. 3 six-weekers in my stable will be so good as to almost be unfair! HaPPY!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 3, 2016)

Southern Tropics said:


> I see Bodhi bringing a lot of crosses to the market that are made with 88g13 Hashplant. This is pretty crappy considering when 88g13 Hashplant was gifted by NDNguy with the wishes that no one profit from the line. 88g13 Hashplant was passed out or free and now Bodhi is crossing it left and right and selling it in crosses like Angelica, Black Triangle, Blueberry Hashplant, Cherry Hashplant, Dank SInatra, Dank Zappa, Kalifornia and More Cowbell.
> 
> Shady business man, shady business.


Lets see how this works out for you looooool...

B is the best guy in the business...

Pulling up my chair and grabbing the popcorn.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 3, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Bodhi has NDNguy's permission and blessing to work and release work with the line. NDNguy's wishes were that nobody profit from a pure line, which I think only Hazeman has broken that. Bodhi has no plans to ever release a 'pure' version of that line. This issue was discussed in detail *with* NDNguy on the TSD bodhi forum when Bodhi started testing with his f3 male from that line. Bodhi has been using his f1 male from NDNguy's original creation and releasing the results in limited amount for at least 5 years, maybe even more.


I am very sorry he abandoned the Deadly G. I have some very nice phenos from the tests. But seeing as they are collaborating I suppose his own version of the GHASH is pointless.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 3, 2016)

Southern Tropics said:


> I see Bodhi bringing a lot of crosses to the market that are made with 88g13 Hashplant. This is pretty crappy considering when 88g13 Hashplant was gifted by NDNguy with the wishes that no one profit from the line. 88g13 Hashplant was passed out or free and now Bodhi is crossing it left and right and selling it in crosses like Angelica, Black Triangle, Blueberry Hashplant, Cherry Hashplant, Dank SInatra, Dank Zappa, Kalifornia and More Cowbell.
> 
> Shady business man, shady business.


Really...man. U were asking for trouble for that one lol


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 3, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Lets see how this works out for you looooool...
> 
> B is the best guy in the business...
> 
> Pulling up my chair and grabbing the popcorn.


Lol i just read that. I obviously felt the same. Bodhi is nice to the point of near god lol. He gives out so much and explains where he gains his cuts more than ne one ive seen.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 3, 2016)

Southern Tropics said:


> I see Bodhi bringing a lot of crosses to the market that are made with 88g13 Hashplant. This is pretty crappy considering when 88g13 Hashplant was gifted by NDNguy with the wishes that no one profit from the line. 88g13 Hashplant was passed out or free and now Bodhi is crossing it left and right and selling it in crosses like Angelica, Black Triangle, Blueberry Hashplant, Cherry Hashplant, Dank SInatra, Dank Zappa, Kalifornia and More Cowbell.
> 
> Shady business man, shady business.


Can almost hear the collective laughter.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 3, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Can almost hear the collective laughter.


Wait. Wait. No. We should all just drop our bodhi stuff and shame the guy who gave us free and sum of the better from seed stuff in our garden...because some guy is gunna out hippy the bodhi thread and bring down the maniacal capitalist money hoarder Bodhi, charging 30% less than the market. 

Oh the collective laughter.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 3, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Wait. Wait. No. We should all just drop our bodhi stuff and shame the guy who gave us free and sum of the better from seed stuff in our garden...because some guy is gunna out hippy the bodhi thread and bring down the maniacal capitalist money hoarder Bodhi, charging 30% less than the market.
> 
> Oh the collective laughter.


I think the worst part is he did it all with seemingly little to no regard to my wallet or my financial stability lol. I had a savings account before I learned about bodhi and his crosses....


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 3, 2016)

Flip 6!! Can never go wrong with a clean short timeline. I get bummed at anything over 12 weeks. Really 10 weeks is where my patients patient's are truly tested.  now to puff this SL joint and get some popcorn for this shit show that "out hippy da bodhi" may have opened up.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 3, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I think the worst part is he did it all with seemingly little to no regard to my wallet or my financial stability lol. I had a savings account before I learned about bodhi and his crosses....


Lol yeah, im an addict lol. 


Southern Tropics said:


> I see Bodhi bringing a lot of crosses to the market that are made with 88g13 Hashplant. This is pretty crappy considering when 88g13 Hashplant was gifted by NDNguy with the wishes that no one profit from the line. 88g13 Hashplant was passed out or free and now Bodhi is crossing it left and right and selling it in crosses like Angelica, Black Triangle, Blueberry Hashplant, Cherry Hashplant, Dank SInatra, Dank Zappa, Kalifornia and More Cowbell.
> 
> Shady business man, shady business.


8 messages! U come with this on 8messages 7 likes and a short sighted researched story......!

Lol okay im done ...this was fun huh?


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 3, 2016)

Southern Tropics said:


> I see Bodhi bringing a lot of crosses to the market that are made with 88g13 Hashplant. This is pretty crappy considering when 88g13 Hashplant was gifted by NDNguy with the wishes that no one profit from the line. 88g13 Hashplant was passed out or free and now Bodhi is crossing it left and right and selling it in crosses like Angelica, Black Triangle, Blueberry Hashplant, Cherry Hashplant, Dank SInatra, Dank Zappa, Kalifornia and More Cowbell.
> 
> Shady business man, shady business.


Good sir, Bodhi always credits NDNguy for blessing him with the cut! Further, man, he is helping the 88g13/hp line to grow, expand, and live on through elite calibre crosses.

And as to the "profiteering" remark, even, for instance, a preacher has to eat, how can he otherwise perform his tasks? All who work towards good share in the harvest!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 3, 2016)

Bahaha you guys are hilarious! I think it's safe to say he won't be back after that goof up!




JDGreen said:


> Shes a genetic purple. Temps never dropped below 77. Mostly because i had plants at weeks 2-8 in there at the time.
> She started to purple around week 5 at the calyx tips first and then the leaves started. But i think if i flush her, which i didnt, she will purple alot. She was a 17in teat run to see how the flower is. Started flower at 11 in so looow strech. Dark dark leaves so fat they overlap and parts get light deficiency.
> Super think main stalk and stem. Stays pretty green through growth if fed well. Mod feeder. Pretty decent yielder, avg bud sights but heavy heavy buds. Hairs turn pretty dark red.
> May b a bit of a challenge cloning because the thick stems could hold a truck. First smells are berry and not very strong she doesnt impress much till week 5. I didnt like her till then. Wen the coffee smells came and finished hard with coffee mocha berry and a snow lotus musky taste that im growing on.
> ...


Man she sounds a lot like the bubba dominant Caramel Candy Kush I got from Dynasty Genetics. Now I'm kind of wishing I had run them side by side. Would be really fun to compare. I originally planned to do this but got sidetracked somewhere along the line and ran my CCK with my first round of B testers. Luckily I still have 1.5 packs. I'll have to clone the jabbas and so a little showdown.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 3, 2016)

I keep saying he is trying to take over the world. Evil weeds hatching in every home.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 3, 2016)

so who is his pinky?
A brain always has to have a pinky around.


----------



## strayfox gear (Feb 3, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> hey @Scotch089 ..
> 
> I do a little bit of breeding when I have time...ive slowed down a lot due to family.
> 
> ...


@MojoRizing


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 3, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> @MojoRizing


Awesome, thanks stray!

Although your first pic isnt the butter cut it sure as hell made me want to plant my seed if you get my drift


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 3, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> hey @Scotch089 ..
> 
> I do a little bit of breeding when I have time...ive slowed down a lot due to family.
> 
> ...


Thanx stray, not my girl..but still very nice version of the ssdd. Great bag appeal. Needs a long cure though i think.


----------



## strayfox gear (Feb 3, 2016)

does anyone have the old description to the rare skunk 91?????? I know it was lost at tsd??

who ever sends it to me first, wins a super hero surprise..lol


 

hope everyone is well..

stay blessed
*strayfox*


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 3, 2016)

Am I the only person who thinks butter is disgusting? LOL I can't stand when the woman eats popcorn it smells terrible!

I'd still like to explore the famed SSDD one day even though I probably never will get to.


----------



## strayfox gear (Feb 3, 2016)

lol. im with u @D_Urbmon .. that's why its so distinctive bro. BC pheno has more of a pinetree/butter aroma with barely any frost.

its rare. that's why everyone wants it. im not a big fan of it. ill make another f2 run here soon and hand them out as freebies so everyone can have a taste..

now the blueberry butter frost hybrid pheno...my god..my favorite to date..Bodhi has his stamp all over this strain..

I cant believe no one has won any big terp contest with it..

bet #greendotlabs would knock this one out of the park with his live nectar


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 3, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> lol. im with u @D_Urbmon .. that's why its so distinctive bro. BC pheno has more of a pinetree/butter aroma with barely any frost.
> 
> its rare. that's why everyone wants it. im not a big fan of it. ill make another f2 run here soon and hand them out as freebies so everyone can have a taste..
> 
> ...



Thats good to kno i like my (ice cream)pheno.


Separately i made a bodhi poll if yall would stop by..https://www.rollitup.org/t/favorite-bodhi-strain.898304/

Im.sorry if i left of ur fav on the poll please list it. 
I already have a few popular ones and so i left them off like ssdd amd dream beaver. So this poll may help.me and take out some obvious favorites.


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 3, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> does anyone have the old description to the rare skunk 91?????? I know it was lost at tsd??
> 
> who ever sends it to me first, wins a super hero surprise..lol
> 
> ...


Copied from BB





*chem 91 skunk va*
chem 91 skunk va

a few years ago i obtained the chem 91 cut from jb's (chemfather) crew, it was the only verified cut at that time, it was even verified as the chem 91 skunk va by chemdawg himself. i made some different crosses and some were released. when skunk va (the person) came back online and posted pics of his original chem 91 it looked a lot more og-ish, a few deep heads also chimed in with there views and pics. i now have both chem 91 skunk va's and have been growing them side by side and they look to be of the same family but definitely different, the old one is more skunk sour d, and the real one is more og skunky. they are both amazing, but i respect the insight and knowledge on the subject by my peers, and have to agree the og one is the VA. i will continue to work with both, but the old one will be now known as chem 91 jb and i will change future listings to reflect that fact. it just goes to show you, you never really know your genetics unless you pop the seeds yourself, i really thought it was verified to the bone, but here i am eating my words. it will be interesting to see how they do as remixes of the same line. ill take photos of them together so you can see the difference soon...


----------



## strayfox gear (Feb 3, 2016)

im sorry @Crab Pot , I should have been more clear on my question..

that's the va, jb comparison from bb..

im looking for the strain description that was posted at tsd on the skunk 91/rks..

and yes I already checked cans companion guide , looked at moderns Bodhi list and checked with Bodhi...

I know theres a Bodhi head out there that copied and pasted that to a flash drive..


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 3, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> im sorry @Crab Pot , I should have been more clear on my question..
> 
> that's the va, jb comparison from bb..
> 
> ...



I'm sorry too @strayfox, do I get 2nd place on the super hero surprise.. lol (j/k). No, I couldn't find it either. Wish I could of been more help...

9/10 Dank Sinatra seeds germinated... I'll post pics when there is something to look at.

Enjoying a little Blueberry Hill at the moment


----------



## jpdnkstr (Feb 3, 2016)

More Cowbell day 22 of 12/12

Sunshine Daydream day 22 also


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 3, 2016)

Its close already on this poll...keep them comin
https://www.rollitup.org/t/favorite-bodhi-strain.898304/


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 3, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Also @apbx720 can add as well his had really sharp pointed calyxes, as did mine. So that may b a give away. And i.remember the first smell i got was an earthy kinda dirty smell. Then it turned coffe sweet.


Dude u pretty much summed it up. I got the same cut, well, got to sample since i failed to clone cuz it was such a slow vegger and preflowers came very late. At one point i thot i saw a male pre, so i actually threw out the rooted clones of it  due to lack of space, and then turned out female. Same smell effect, not impressive in veg or early flower in fact i was cursing the js. Now i want another pack. Mid flowers starts off berry, u will notice very distinctive spikey calyxes that almost resemble cactus tops. In week 5 the plant starts bringin it on strong in all aspects. Starts purpling first on the tips of the spikes. I nicknamed her purpy spikes because those purp spikes are very unique from anything else ive ever grown. And when i refer to her i call her that everyone knows which plant im talking abt " hey, purpy spikes needs water" lol. Week 5 + buds begin swelling to rock hard golf balls. I mean rock. I dnt think they can get much more dense. Smells soooo dank man that and ssdd bubbashine pheno are close favorites. Smells like a dark smooth rich thick smell of sweet coffee and berrys. Also kushy on bottom end. Delicious man. My other 4 fem js have very similar smells. Minus the berry and some w not as much berry but some. Hope this helps but nice job jd u described it very very well. 


PerroVerde said:


> JDGreen, did your Jabbas Stash purple from genetics or cool temps? What can you tell me about your lovely pheno... Thank you ahead of time...


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 3, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Now that sounds right up my alley. Having to buy new gear to hide the new gear I run haha.Best description yet! Gonna give that one a go then. I did find someone with the search that ran it. Looks Phenomenal. Thanks @natro.hydro


Lol i swear luv yr avatar cracks me up! Everytime someone describes something delicious and u comment next, its like yr goin, oooooh (dr evil w pinky) to their comment! Lmao!!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 3, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Its close already on this poll...keep them comin
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/favorite-bodhi-strain.898304/


Just responded to you poll. I've only grown 4 bodhi strains so far though so not like I have a lot of experience.


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 3, 2016)

Uh oh! Blueberry Hashplant threw a ball sac early 2nd week of flwr. Lower node ( first node after topping. Ive noticed strange preflower growth on these nodes before, im general not this specific plant. Another may be forming that im watching like a hawk. Its early flower. Anyone know if this strains known for this?? What u guys think should i chop her?? Im not used to keeping herms around even if they are slight. Thot maybe yall could talk me into keeping her. Shes a really nice plant tho! But very tall! Almost suspect male tall!!


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 3, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Lol i just read that. I obviously felt the same. Bodhi is nice to the point of near god lol. He gives out so much and explains where he gains his cuts more than ne one ive seen.


Hes hella stand up guy. I just seen some info he put out for everyone on some suspect herm testers that he put out. He said hed rather look stupid than risk fuckin up someones crop. Thats not looking stupid, thats honorable as hell imo

Edit: and also all his small business people that he distributes to all seem cool as hell to. Thats just good people surrounding himself w good people. It's contagious


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Lol i swear luv yr avatar cracks me up! Everytime someone describes something delicious and u comment next, its like yr goin, oooooh (dr evil w pinky) to their comment! Lmao!!!


I'm sorry! I have been in this constant haze/lotus high for a few weeks. It's the first bodhi I've been given the means to grow. So stoked for the kick down from a friend of these seeds. I'm hooked plain and simple. If you guys don't mind?, I'm going to stay a bit  Don't worry, I won't just cool type for long. Just coming outta a shit patch to a nice grass filled patch. Should be up and posting actual pictorial evidence soon.


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hell ya stay bro u crack me up!! I know the feeling tho man this is my first bodhi and these strains got me so dam. Excited to smoke em i swear its like time has stopped. The closer it get to finish, the slower it goes. Swear i might just bite off one of these juicy nugs dip it like some ol tobaccie!!


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 3, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Just responded to you poll. I've only grown 4 bodhi strains so far though so not like I have a lot of experience.


I know shit i looked at it but didnt even vote cuz i felt i couldnt fully represent. This my first bodhi run week 7 havent even fully popped my bodhi cherry yet. just barely put the tip in and im like "ooh owie owie ou ou ou ou owie owie"


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 4, 2016)

Found a garden friend!







In a bin of recycled soil I had. Put him into a new bin with soil from my last run. Hopefully it'll get the dirt ready for some of the Apollo 11s, Dank Sinatras, and Dream Beavers to go into.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 4, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3600626 Uh oh! Blueberry Hashplant threw a ball sac early 2nd week of flwr. Lower node ( first node after topping. Ive noticed strange preflower growth on these nodes before, im general not this specific plant. Another may be forming that im watching like a hawk. Its early flower. Anyone know if this strains known for this?? What u guys think should i chop her?? Im not used to keeping herms around even if they are slight. Thot maybe yall could talk me into keeping her. Shes a really nice plant tho! But very tall! Almost suspect male tall!!


What size gallon pot you using? Bodhi gear has always needed a good amount medium. Also blueberry strains are known for this kind of thing and mutation. Pluck the sacks and watch it but normally once picked your good.


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 4, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> What size gallon pot you using? Bodhi gear has always needed a good amount medium. Also blueberry strains are known for this kind of thing and mutation. Pluck the sacks and watch it but normally once picked your good.


Went from 1 gallon to 7 gal then flip. She just loved it. Exploded. Shes got a kick ass candy coat paint job on her leaves. Looks green from one angle then blue from another w a nice sheen. 

But thx for the info!! Appreciated! Gonna watch her real close. Already moved her from infront of the fan breeze


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Feb 4, 2016)

Sour butterscotch x g13/hp88 on there last week of veg.  do anyone know anything about the sour butterscotch?


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 4, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Dude u pretty much summed it up. I got the same cut, well, got to sample since i failed to clone cuz it was such a slow vegger and preflowers came very late. At one point i thot i saw a male pre, so i actually threw out the rooted clones of it  due to lack of space, and then turned out female. Same smell effect, not impressive in veg or early flower in fact i was cursing the js. Now i want another pack. Mid flowers starts off berry, u will notice very distinctive spikey calyxes that almost resemble cactus tops. In week 5 the plant starts bringin it on strong in all aspects. Starts purpling first on the tips of the spikes. I nicknamed her purpy spikes because those purp spikes are very unique from anything else ive ever grown. And when i refer to her i call her that everyone knows which plant im talking abt " hey, purpy spikes needs water" lol. Week 5 + buds begin swelling to rock hard golf balls. I mean rock. I dnt think they can get much more dense. Smells soooo dank man that and ssdd bubbashine pheno are close favorites. Smells like a dark smooth rich thick smell of sweet coffee and berrys. Also kushy on bottom end. Delicious man. My other 4 fem js have very similar smells. Minus the berry and some w not as much berry but some. Hope this helps but nice job jd u described it very very well.


Nice man nailed it. And it doesn't seem to be too hard to find either. Not like the butter cut or nuthin. And i can attest to the male part

Mine had two little balls i plucked off on the very bottom growth. Prollt wouldnt happen if u cut it off.. but they never came back and i love my clone total busha and the slow veg is actually paying off. I can keep her vegging while i guve my buds a cpl extra days wen needed.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 4, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Found a garden friend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so.... Whats his/her name pwn? you gonna go find him/her a mate? you could open your own worm garden )


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 4, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> What size gallon pot you using? Bodhi gear has always needed a good amount medium. Also blueberry strains are known for this kind of thing and mutation. Pluck the sacks and watch it but normally once picked your good.


FWIW I flowered out my Stardawg Guava and PK Suge x 88 g13/hp crosses in 1 gallon pots and had zero intersex traits appear. Perhaps that is a trait of the other dads?


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 4, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> so.... Whats his/her name pwn? you gonna go find him/her a mate? you could open your own worm garden )


Named it George lol I dunno seemed fitting at the time. I found a couple more worms in my bins so that was kind of cool.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 4, 2016)

I always like finding beneficial critters. I had a mantis hang out on a 10ft outdoor purple haze plant. I named him Herb the Mantis. Wonder whatever became of Herb


----------



## limonene (Feb 4, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Sour butterscotch x g13/hp88 on there last week of veg. View attachment 3600739 do anyone know anything about the sour butterscotch?


yeah i asked bodhi about the sour B on breed bay, ill go and see, can't remember right now, for some reason my memory is poor


----------



## limonene (Feb 4, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Sour butterscotch x g13/hp88 on there last week of veg. View attachment 3600739 do anyone know anything about the sour butterscotch?


good guess....

but its:

its an old bc kush x instant karma...

the more sour pheno...

sister to the butterscotch greendot uses....


----------



## calicat (Feb 4, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> does anyone have the old description to the rare skunk 91?????? I know it was lost at tsd??
> 
> who ever sends it to me first, wins a super hero surprise..lol
> 
> ...


Only two cats I know that are extremely knowledgeable with that line broski..Cogrown and Silas.


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2016)

If I can get a hold of the_hhoc...I'll see what info he has,I'm have his rks...I'm sure he used that skunk 91 bodhi,and hit sk va.....or what ever.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey everyone i started a thread for purely bodhi pics...

So when u have finished bodhi magic throw it up there guys....

BODHI ALBUM!
https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-strains-finished-pics-onlyonly.898412/


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 4, 2016)

Hope it's okay to drop a few pics of my Sunshine Daydream x Wookie tester in this thread! 77 days from seed, just flipped yesterday. I dropped 11 into dirt, 10 came up, and 5 were girls.

I think there's 2, maybe 3 phenos. The stalks on these are way sturdier than my SSDD keeper.

Nodes on 3x are tighter, 1x is tighter than that, and one is uptight and outta sight, lol!

Double serrations on at least a few fans on all the plants. They've all been topped once, and defoliated at least a couple of times.

I let them get root bound and waterlogged in 1/2 gallon bags, and have hit them with neem extract... and nothing has fazed them. These are some tough gals! I am really happy to be growing them, thanks B!

Group shot.


#1


#4
 

#5

#8


#9


I hope I got the order right, I'm a bit challenged on the pic thing here, but if anybody recognizes the phenos, I'd really appreciate and education!


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 4, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Hope it's okay to drop a few pics of my Sunshine Daydream x Wookie tester in this thread! 77 days from seed, just flipped yesterday. I dropped 11 into dirt, 10 came up, and 5 were girls.
> 
> I think there's 2, maybe 3 phenos. The stalks on these are way sturdier than my SSDD keeper.
> 
> ...



Hey brother,im running those too. Ur look bushy like my #1,4,5,6. U can check out my thread on it for comparison.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-sunshine-daydream-x-wookie-testers.892881/page-2#post-12289699


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 4, 2016)

The wookie really seems to dominate the sunshine. Alot of linalool purp smells. And some sweet in over half.

I should add, there r some nice hybid mixes it looks like as well


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Feb 4, 2016)

limonene said:


> good guess....
> 
> but its:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info bro.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hey brother,im running those too. Ur look bushy like my #1,4,5,6. U can check out my thread on it for comparison.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-sunshine-daydream-x-wookie-testers.892881/page-2#post-12289699


I have been checking your thread out, you've got a nice garden! I'm glad you saw this.

I was thinking the bushy, branchyness might come from the Appalachia. My SSDD is that way. #8 is totally different, I probably shouldn't have topped it, but I am headroom challenged, lol! It's the tight one.

The only Wookie I've seen was in the new Star Wars, but I think I just saw B say it was branchy?

Here's that #8


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> The wookie really seems to dominate the sunshine. Alot of linalool purp smells. And some sweet in over half.
> 
> I should add, there r some nice hybid mixes it looks like as well


It will be interesting to see if the linalool hangs in there, I think it usually converts to some other terp by harvest... I'd really like a little lavender!


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 4, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> It will be interesting to see if the linalool hangs in there, I think it usually converts to some other terp by harvest... I'd really like a little lavender!


I think the lavender in the wookie makes it bushy. Ive definitely seen some purple varieties. I kind draw a line between bushy and branchy.

Wen i say bushy i mean branches from lower sections stretch out and become limbs
While branchy i mean more of limbs having several 2-4node branches that extend from wat would in some cases be a straight bud site.

My sssdd was more bushy and most of my ssdd x wookies r that way. But i believe the wookie is bushy as well,of course this is usually. Sometimes i think the more "branchy" Appalachia structure comes out.

Please neone correct me if im wrong. This is entirely anecdotal.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 4, 2016)

I just make all this shit up, ha! Really, I have no idea, that's why I'm asking, lol! I do have 2 then that may be bushy in a really nice way... the lowers caught up with the tops and made a pretty even canopy. I like that!

I think I know what you mean by branchy... and I think a couple have the potential to be both bushy and branchy. I'm glad I've taken cuts from all of them... just hope they strike!


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 4, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I just make all this shit up, ha! Really, I have no idea, that's why I'm asking, lol! I do have 2 then that may be bushy in a really nice way... the lowers caught up with the tops and made a pretty even canopy. I like that!
> 
> I think I know what you mean by branchy... and I think a couple have the potential to be both bushy and branchy. I'm glad I've taken cuts from all of them... just hope they strike!


I agree bushbranch.

ill throw a pic up tomorrow. kinda totem like. On the more indica phenos on mine.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 4, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I have been checking your thread out, you've got a nice garden! I'm glad you saw this.
> 
> I was thinking the bushy, branchyness might come from the Appalachia. My SSDD is that way. #8 is totally different, I probably shouldn't have topped it, but I am headroom challenged, lol! It's the tight one.
> 
> ...


Ur #8 looks just like my #1 i think. My #6 is similar, but 4 and 5 r different. As of now i have 
#1 shortest bushiest but branches alot like @FlakeyFoont 's #8 above. Kinda has #6 pine.smell mixed with the #4,#5 floral smell.
#3-Branchy sativa appy dom smells and growth ..lone pheno close second clooooose second..maybe 10w
#4 bushy mid size bushy branchy lavender floral sweet smell. Larger bud sites( giant #5)
#5 frostier version of #4 with alittle longer style buds and sweeter.(frosty sweet #4)
#6 bushy shortest other than #1. Darkest color. Smells strong christmas pine tinsel needles. Very wide.
#7- longer nodes doesnt branch or bush just forma large buds on trained limbs, would prolly b a lanky Christmas tree style. Sweet blackberry bubblegum thick tall stacked golf balls. I like this one the most I think..lone pheno..looks 8.5-9w


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 4, 2016)

Super silver Hashplant (lavender funk pheno) successful reveg, just had a trim, and is up for a new pot tonight! This pheno is frosted to the tits and has a perfect flavor of lavender and old school skunky weed (not sure if I've ever smoked real skunk..) Anywayi love the taste and the high steers toward the ssh with a nice rounded body from the 88. She'll veg for a few weeks until she's up to bat.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 4, 2016)

Both phenos of 97 blue moonshine X nl5 people sativa
Nothing but sweet soft smells so far..


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 4, 2016)

Looking delicious as usual @Al Yamoni !




I just finished transplanting and sexing my Jabbas Stash. 6/10 females woohoo!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Looking delicious as usual @Al Yamoni !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's probably the sweetest thing when a pack leans heavily on the ladies! Thanks brother.


----------



## futant (Feb 5, 2016)

Golden Triangle with about 11 days left max


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 5, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> (not sure if I've ever smoked real skunk..)


I've been holding onto a 2006 G13 super skunk fem seed. I'm just waiting for the right male and I may give this breeding a go. Of course there is no telling what or if i'll get anything from this old bean. But damn it could be a great whore for a bodhi male to take advantage of. Kinda bummed I threw out a boss male from this first pheno run of the SL. I am not a breeder, but i do remember my high school biology class haha.  Anyway just saying Hi on this beautiful Friday


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 5, 2016)

Im afraid that bodhi is gunna release some packs of something right as i make my order lol. When was that space monkey, china yunna come out.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 5, 2016)

The 6 Jabbas Stash ladies. Thinking I'll flip them in a week or two. I'd like to top them a couple times first, hoping for some bushes.

I originally planned to chuck some pollen with this jabbas stash but I'm feelin pretty lazy not sure if I am going to do any pollen chuck this round. I'm constantly changing my mind haha.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Im afraid that bodhi is gunna release some packs of something right as i make my order lol. When was that space monkey, china yunna come out.


I think the China yunnan is already out. I seem to recall seeing it on SVoC


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I think the China yunnan is already out. I seem to recall seeing it on SVoC


Sorry i wen did it come out. I kno.it was with the space monkey. I just felt.like releasing 3 packs (and the granola funk re release) he planned to.let out a few more soon


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> The 6 Jabbas Stash ladies. Thinking I'll flip them in a week or two. I'd like to top them a couple times first, hoping for some bushes.
> 
> I originally planned to chuck some pollen with this jabbas stash but I'm feelin pretty lazy not sure if I am going to do any pollen chuck this round. I'm constantly changing my mind haha.
> 
> View attachment 3601740


What were u thinking of hittin the jabbas with?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 5, 2016)

limonene said:


> yeah i asked bodhi about the sour B on breed bay, ill go and see, can't remember right now, for some reason my memory is poor


Going out on a limb here... but this is pretty common with Bodhi growers... memory of a bloody goldfish.


D_Urbmon said:


> Looking delicious as usual @Al Yamoni !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still need to beat my 10/11 females on my Beavers hehehehe....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> What were u thinking of hittin the jabbas with?


I only have 3 strains going this round. Jabbas Stash and 2 offerings from PeakseedsBC. Sweet Skunk x C99 which I've grown before and is killer, and King x Northern Lights which is a tester/freebie. I was thinking of hitting both of those with Jabbas pollen. Or maybe hitting the Jabbas and KingNL with SSxC99 pollen. I don't know haha. Or maybe none. Not sure I'm always changing my mind. This round of seed originally started with 5 to participate in a solo grow and now look where I am haha.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 5, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> It's probably the sweetest thing when a pack leans heavily on the ladies! Thanks brother.





Mad Hamish said:


> Going out on a limb here... but this is pretty common with Bodhi growers... memory of a bloody goldfish.
> 
> Still need to beat my 10/11 females on my Beavers hehehehe....


10/11 is KILLER! hit the lotto on that pack! haha I'm still under 50% in total. Started 25 beans and ended up with 12 ladies. It always evens out in the long haul.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> 10/11 is KILLER! hit the lotto on that pack! haha I'm still under 50% in total. Started 25 beans and ended up with 12 ladies. It always evens out in the long haul.


Yup even Bodhi reckoned it is pretty unheard of lol... but it is a fact. Thing is, if they all didnt come up as girls back then I doubt I would still be able to grow... that pack saved my ass BIG TIME. Was literally down to surviving off the land...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 5, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> I've been holding onto a 2006 G13 super skunk fem seed. I'm just waiting for the right male and I may give this breeding a go. Of course there is no telling what or if i'll get anything from this old bean. But damn it could be a great whore for a bodhi male to take advantage of. Kinda bummed I threw out a boss male from this first pheno run of the SL. I am not a breeder, but i do remember my high school biology class haha.  Anyway just saying Hi on this beautiful Friday





D_Urbmon said:


> 10/11 is KILLER! hit the lotto on that pack! haha I'm still under 50% in total. Started 25 beans and ended up with 12 ladies. It always evens out in the long haul.


That it does my friend, it seems to anyways


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I only have 3 strains going this round. Jabbas Stash and 2 offerings from PeakseedsBC. Sweet Skunk x C99 which I've grown before and is killer, and King x Northern Lights which is a tester/freebie. I was thinking of hitting both of those with Jabbas pollen. Or maybe hitting the Jabbas and KingNL with SSxC99 pollen. I don't know haha. Or maybe none. Not sure I'm always changing my mind. This round of seed originally started with 5 to participate in a solo grow and now look where I am haha.


I thought u were gunna hit the jabbas female.

I really like the purple jabbas i have ...but its missing alittle sativaaaaaness. And vegs for some veg vigor and stretch. So im n lookimg so some pollen for her. Heres [email protected] nails it with his urkle x dragonsblood testers lol

I got backup plans...no worries.. 
But she should be a nice cross mom.


----------



## unwine99 (Feb 5, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> My Goji Ogs:
> View attachment 3572651
> I've whittled it down to 8, 4 males and 4 females. I wanted to keep one of the males for pollen chucking, still not sure which one yet. As you can see, the big dude in the back really wants me to choose him.
> 
> ...


Goji OGs day 19 of 12/12 -- Getting some stackage, the tall one in the back is over 5 feet now.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 5, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> Goji OGs day 19 of 12/12 -- Getting some stackage, the tall one in the back is over 5 feet now.
> View attachment 3601790
> View attachment 3601784
> View attachment 3601774
> ...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 5, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> Goji OGs day 19 of 12/12 -- Getting some stackage, the tall one in the back is over 5 feet now.
> View attachment 3601790
> View attachment 3601784
> View attachment 3601774
> View attachment 3601795


Love those fan leaves reaching for the lights like that. Always a sign of good health. You're doing something right my man!


----------



## unwine99 (Feb 5, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> gives me a great profile of what i'm about to see. You da gorilla!





st0wandgrow said:


> Love those fan leaves reaching for the lights like that. Always a sign of good health. You're doing something right my man!


Thanks, I appreciate it...this is my favorite cannabis thread on the net -- no negativity -- just a genuinely chill group of people sharing a common interest. Very cool and happy to be a part of it.


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 5, 2016)

Good vibes to be had in here for sure


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 5, 2016)

Exactly, I get baked and forget this is a Seeds thread haha. Good peeps


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 5, 2016)

This thread is definitely the coolest corner of RIU. I rarely stray outside the seed section in general.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> This thread is definitely the coolest corner of RIU. I rarely stray outside the seed section in general.


The organics section is pretty chill too. Lots of good info and good peeps... but if you don't grow organically the claws can come out at times. lol


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 5, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> The organics section is pretty chill too. Lots of good info and good peeps... but if you don't grow organically the claws can come out at times. lol



Is organic curious welcome? Lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Is organic curious welcome? Lol


The entire LGBNPK community is welcome.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 5, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> The entire LGBNPK community is welcome.


Idk even kno wat u decided that stands for but really hilarious


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Idk even kno wat u decided that stands for but really hilarious


i'm curious as well


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 5, 2016)

Lgbt curious errrrrrrr....?


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sorry couldnt resist lol!! That is one hellova thread tho i been lurking there for a while. Got alot of tips and recipies there @st0wandgrow yr one i look up to in the org world


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 5, 2016)

I got to meet bodhi in December , he gave me a pack of the sunshine daydream, 11/11 popped, super good karma  looking forward to them, dunno if this is still a bodhi forum ? Lol


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 5, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> The entire LGBNPK community is welcome.


LGBNPK= (probably)
L ets
G et
B usy
N itrogen
P hosphorus
K (Potassium)


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 5, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> LGBNPK= (probably)
> L ets
> G et
> B usy
> ...


Haha had to laugh


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 5, 2016)

Who was in here talking abt the type of high that makes yr eyes feel real red n squinty, like pressure or an invisible headband tied around yr eyes? Or was that in another thread?


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 6, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> I got to meet bodhi in December , he gave me a pack of the sunshine daydream, 11/11 popped, super good karma  looking forward to them, dunno if this is still a bodhi forum ? Lol


That's pretty dope, I bet he is a really cool cat. I picture him like, soft spoken, intelligent, welcoming demeanor, light hearted, and fun, like you could kick it w him like old buddies!


...Our gazes meet from across the pond, Bodhi effortlessly strides across the water's surface like some scene from Biblical times...his hair is immaculate...we have a chill, bromantic smoke sesh on some of the most outergalactic Dank Sinatra known to the cosmos (mushed have come from Jabba's, Lando's, or Solo's Stash) which Bodhi produced from his Native American-like satchel...this Strange Brew was fast acting, instantly, Im hit with a kaleidoscopic collage of colors like a refraction of light through a prism, some kind of Sunshine Daydream or Dream Beaver...curiously, "Madonna : Crazy For You" plays as if it were a film's soundtrack...Cue: 80's movie montage/ amusement park; bumper boats, Space Mountain, BB gun target shoot, Tilt-a-Whirl ride...then we cruise off into the sunset on his Space Monkey towards the Gold Star...we're flying high up in the Sky Lotus...it's as if I were an at-risk client of BigBrotha's and Bodhi is a hero volunteer...I feel like a Sorcerer's Apprentice...

Hahaha that First paragraph I was totally serious, but then after I typed and reread it, sort of came off kinda "dude crush" sooo I had to have some fun w Second paragraph!


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 6, 2016)

Just in love w these purple striped watermelon looking pre flowers on this purple jabbas stash. Feeling so blessed, to be chosen by theses magical beings, to be their facilitator. just watching them live happily through their lives, rubs off onto my life. The soul healing powers of this sacred plant, not only come from its consumed fruit, but begin with the first sprout of the seed. as they happily live through their life cycle, their love and light shines into the soul, and warms you with every moment in their presence. Thank you all for sharing such a happy time in my life


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 6, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> That's pretty dope, I bet he is a really cool cat. I picture him like, soft spoken, intelligent, welcoming demeanor, light hearted, and fun, like you could kick it w him like old buddies!
> 
> 
> ...Our gazes meet from across the pond, Bodhi effortlessly strides across the water's surface like some scene from Biblical times...his hair is immaculate...we have a chill, bromantic smoke sesh on some of the most outergalactic Dank Sinatra known to the cosmos (mushed have come from Jabba's, Lando's, or Solo's Stash) which Bodhi produced from his Native American-like satchel...this Strange Brew was fast acting, instantly, Im hit with a kaleidoscopic collage of colors like a refraction of light through a prism, some kind of Sunshine Daydream or Dream Beaver...curiously, "Madonna : Crazy For You" plays as if it were a film's soundtrack...Que: 80's movie montage/ amusement park; bumper boats, Space Mountain, BB gun target shoot, Tilt-a-Whirl ride...then we cruise off into the sunset on his Space Monkey towards the Gold Star...we're flying high up in the Sky Lotus...it's as if I were an at-risk client of BigBrotha's and Bodhi is a hero volunteer...I feel like a Sorcerer's Apprentice...
> ...


Haha he was awesome for sure, very humble , fairly soft spoken, great awesome guy you could burn with and talk for hours to, he did have a satchel lol and some of his personal smoke


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Feb 6, 2016)

Sour butterscotch x g13/hp88 #1 and #9     Gotta love genetics


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 6, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> he did have a satchel lol and some...smoke


I just KNEW it !!!


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 6, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> I just KNEW it !!!


Ya he's an awesome person, he's on some of these forums, but ya literally I got to walk up to him and it was like we were best friends, bodhi has some seriously awesome vibes and his seeds reflect it


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I believe @joeypotseed ran it, hes on hetr from time to time. But im like 75%


Yes sir I ran it. She was a thing of beauty. She had lots of vigor, yield, taste, and potency. One of the top 5 plants that I've ever had the pleasure to run hands down. The berry hashy dsnkness flavor was off the charts. They don't call it red eye for nothing. This ol gal will make it seem like someone took a dump in your eyes and in turn you go into a deep tranquil sleep for hours. 

One of my patients had a little higher tolerance than me and he said it was the best strain for him coming home and relaxing. He basically forced me to pop some f2's for him lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 6, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> That's pretty dope, I bet he is a really cool cat. I picture him like, soft spoken, intelligent, welcoming demeanor, light hearted, and fun, like you could kick it w him like old buddies!
> 
> 
> ...Our gazes meet from across the pond, Bodhi effortlessly strides across the water's surface like some scene from Biblical times...his hair is immaculate...we have a chill, bromantic smoke sesh on some of the most outergalactic Dank Sinatra known to the cosmos (mushed have come from Jabba's, Lando's, or Solo's Stash) which Bodhi produced from his Native American-like satchel...this Strange Brew was fast acting, instantly, Im hit with a kaleidoscopic collage of colors like a refraction of light through a prism, some kind of Sunshine Daydream or Dream Beaver...curiously, "Madonna : Crazy For You" plays as if it were a film's soundtrack...Cue: 80's movie montage/ amusement park; bumper boats, Space Mountain, BB gun target shoot, Tilt-a-Whirl ride...then we cruise off into the sunset on his Space Monkey towards the Gold Star...we're flying high up in the Sky Lotus...it's as if I were an at-risk client of BigBrotha's and Bodhi is a hero volunteer...I feel like a Sorcerer's Apprentice...
> ...


All I know is we all get treated well. This is enough to stick out in a world gone bad.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 6, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Yes sir I ran it. She was a thing of beauty. She had lots of vigor, yield, taste, and potency. One of the top 5 plants that I've ever had the pleasure to run hands down. The berry hashy dsnkness flavor was off the charts. They don't call it red eye for nothing. This ol gal will make it seem like someone took a dump in your eyes and in turn you go into a deep tranquil sleep for hours.
> 
> One of my patients had a little higher tolerance than me and he said it was the best strain for him coming home and relaxing. He basically forced me to pop some f2's for him lol


Ha i knew it...Bodhi hasnt got my memory yet..lol


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 6, 2016)

TE- top is purp pheno, smells literally like stale urine, finishes w nice sweet bread smell. Bottom i believe is snow lotus dom. Smells sweet sugary 

Ssdd- top bubbashine pheno. Bottom unknown starting to smell like sugar cookies.  

JS- top green pheno. Love the contrast drk green leaves w very light green almost white buds. Smells bubba kush all the way. Bottom- purple pheno. Today i noticed purple striped trich stalks, no purp heads yet. Smell dark sweet berry coffee kush


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 6, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> All I know is we all get treated well. This is enough to stick out in a world gone bad.


Yes it is , good vibes are the best medicine in the world of today


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 6, 2016)

I named my dog after Bodhi. Dont want tonl post a pic she is instantly recognisable. If there is any more clear way I can show maximum respect let me know. 
And if a name means something... i can tell you Bodhi stands for FUN.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Haha he was awesome for sure, very humble , fairly soft spoken, great awesome guy you could burn with and talk for hours to, he did have a satchel lol and some of his personal smoke


What IS his personal smoke ?


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> What IS his personal smoke ?


No doubt, AWESOME question. What does the man himself smoke on and how dank was that shit?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> No doubt, AWESOME question. What does the man himself smoke on and how dank was that shit?


You'd freak if the answer turned out to be BF Pineapple Chunk.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> What IS his personal smoke ?


He had some crazy sativa he was testing, was more of a psicadelic high  awesome smoke, still have a quarter curing


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Purple coffee berry musk
> 
> Jabbas stash. Goin into the jar View attachment 3599542


This post here made me pull the trigger on two packs of Jadda's Stash and a pack of Sunshine Daydream as well from Midweek Song...  Thank you JD!


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 6, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> This post here made me pull the trigger on two packs of Jadda's Stash and a pack of Sunshine Daydream as well from Midweek Song...  Thank you JD!



Good call buddy. I would crack a cpl extra cuz i and others have had a high male rate...but watch urs all fems lol.

The purple pheno i got, the branches spread out far more than others...easy to overdue the N early but she gets hungry...not as bad as my ssdd x wookie testers though. And super slow veg. I think like 9-10 weeks from seed! And low low strech i had 1.54x height om stretch starting the first day 12/12.

Honestly the other phenos im not a big fan of. But despite the slow veg and looow strech. Her smoke is sooo smooth and spicy coffe sweet musk...im growimg an affinity for it. But i really this would b a great mother to a saty male. Tbe high needs alittle head. It just sits in your chest and eases the back. So im betting high cbd.


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Good call buddy. I would crack a cpl extra cuz i and others have had a high male rate...but watch urs all fems lol.
> 
> The purple pheno i got, the branches spread out far more than others...easy to overdue the N early but she gets hungry...not as bad as my ssdd x wookie testers though. And super slow veg. I think like 9-10 weeks from seed! And low low strech i had 1.54x height om stretch starting the first day 12/12.
> 
> Honestly the other phenos im not a big fan of. But despite the slow veg and looow strech. Her smoke is sooo smooth and spicy coffe sweet musk...im growimg an affinity for it. But i really this would b a great mother to a saty male. Tbe high needs alittle head. It just sits in your chest and eases the back. So im betting high cbd.


Thanks again JD, long veg is not a problem because I veg till the girls have alternating nodes so I know they are ready to show their stuff and full potential in flower. I take clones and run all the different phenos together to see what I like best. Just the way I enjoy growing, I'm sure it's not the most efficient. In the seed vault there is a couple packs of each waiting a turn, Goji OG, Solo's Stash, Dank Sinatra and now these beauties... I need to get to work...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 6, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> , dunno if this is still a bodhi forum ? Lol


pretends to be in the best possible sense


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 6, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> All I know is we all get treated well. This is enough to stick out in a world gone bad.


I cant help but wonder if the intended humor of my post was lost on you as Im left asking, "How does Hamish's response correlate to my message, was it meant in defense of Bodhi or smthn else?"


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 6, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Who was in here talking abt the type of high that makes yr eyes feel real red n squinty, like pressure or an invisible headband tied around yr eyes? Or was that in another thread?


That may have been me quite some time ago.

I love that feeling when my eyes just feel like I'm super blazed. They never look it but the odd time they feel like it.


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> That may have been me quite some time ago.
> 
> I love that feeling when my eyes just feel like I'm super blazed. They never look it but the odd time they feel like it.


Haha me too! Only time my eyes visibly red/glassy is for the short period of time immediately following me coughn me nutz off...

For me, it is usually accompanied by that "wom wom wom," "hot face" feeling which I love, probably that effect is aided by myrcene...

My gal also digs those phenomena, she only partakes at nighttime but she def relishes the "pirate eye" times...that's what we call it cuz sometimes one of her eyes will look completely shut!!


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Good call buddy. I would crack a cpl extra cuz i and others have had a high male rate...but watch urs all fems lol.
> 
> The purple pheno i got, the branches spread out far more than others...easy to overdue the N early but she gets hungry...not as bad as my ssdd x wookie testers though. And super slow veg. I think like 9-10 weeks from seed! And low low strech i had 1.54x height om stretch starting the first day 12/12.
> 
> Honestly the other phenos im not a big fan of. But despite the slow veg and looow strech. Her smoke is sooo smooth and spicy coffe sweet musk...im growimg an affinity for it. But i really this would b a great mother to a saty male. Tbe high needs alittle head. It just sits in your chest and eases the back. So im betting high cbd.


Your purple pheno looks and sounds flipping awesome...

What percentage of the phenos in JS would you estimate to be purple?


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 6, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Your purple pheno looks and sounds flipping awesome...
> 
> What percentage of the phenos in JS would you estimate to be purple?


Thats pretty hard for me to say ...but heres what i do know for sure. I got two females outta six serds. One snow lotus green totem style dom. And the bush purple coffee female. Soo os that good ratio or luck....

Well @apbx720 found one as well. And im 90% sure it was in one pack. Im sure he will see this. 

So would bet one pack, 2-4 females will get one.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> That may have been me quite some time ago.
> 
> I love that feeling when my eyes just feel like I'm super blazed. They never look it but the odd time they feel like it.


Shit, I have the opposite problem. I can take one toot from a bowl and everyone within a country mile knows I'm smoking herb. I've put the Visine CEO's kids through college by now.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 6, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Shit, I have the opposite problem. I can take one toot from a bowl and everyone within a country mile knows I'm smoking herb. I've put the Visine CEO's kids through college by now.


Lucky. Im about to sqeeze and grab the red eye jedi outta.desperation for those "pirate eyes" lol


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 6, 2016)

Abody who hasnt swung by my bodhi poll for ur favorite strain. If its not on there list it and ill tally it.

Make sure its available.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/favorite-bodhi-strain.898304/page-2#post-12304082


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> That may have been me quite some time ago.
> 
> I love that feeling when my eyes just feel like I'm super blazed. They never look it but the odd time they feel like it.


I came across that comment as i was back reading some thread. But i had to comment cuz i love that high!!! Seem to get it w alot of og strains. Feels like someones pulling yr eyes back from the corners( like lil kids do when they pretend to be asians). The high seems to be a very happy and blisfull high as well. I wish i knew the cannabinoids/terpenes that cause this effect.


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Lucky. Im about to sqeeze and grab the red eye jedi outta.desperation for those "pirate eyes" lol


Hell ya!! RediJedi seems like a must have!!!

I think bodhi dropped at jbc and big shoe. Seems they got new freebie- Legend OG x snow lotus. Anyone know anything abt this cut??? @Mad Hamish ??


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Thats pretty hard for me to say ...but heres what i do know for sure. I got two females outta six serds. One snow lotus green totem style dom. And the bush purple coffee female. Soo os that good ratio or luck....
> 
> Well @apbx720 found one as well. And im 90% sure it was in one pack. Im sure he will see this.
> 
> So would bet one pack, 2-4 females will get one.


Out of 1 pack i got 4 fem- 2 green 2 purp. One purp is an obvious keeper which sounds like yours jd. The other is not as big a yeilder and softer smell. The two green pheno are off the chain as well tho. Great smell. Less coffee smell, more kush. Also the keeper purp has purple trich stalks as of now!!

Edit: @Crab Pot


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 6, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Hell ya!! RediJedi seems like a must have!!!
> 
> I think bodhi dropped at jbc and big shoe. Seems they got new freebie- Legend OG x snow lotus. Anyone know anything abt this cut??? @Mad Hamish ??


Yea i had high hopes for that red eye, but on my poll thread its bot really keeping up.
1St place white lotus...so far
4 WAY TIE!for 2nd..Blueberry HP
Prayer Tower, Dank Sinatra and Silver Mountain.


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yea i had high hopes for that red eye, but on my poll thread its bot really keeping up.
> 1St place white lotus...so far
> 4 WAY TIE!for 2nd..Blueberry HP
> Prayer Tower, Dank Sinatra and Silver Mountain.


Different strokes for different folks


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 6, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Different strokes for different folks


It takes Different Strokes. 
It takes Differrent Strokes to move the world.,..

Everybody's got a special kind of story....

Ok sorry. But that was wat i thought lol


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 6, 2016)

@JDGreen 
@apbx720 

You guys talked me into the JS. I'm also excited about B's awesome new freebie, Wolf pack Thanks, it's nice to know the I've got a decent chance at a pheno like that. Your buds are gorgeous and I bet the smoke is no slouch either..


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 6, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> @JDGreen
> @apbx720
> 
> You guys talked me into the JS. I'm also excited about B's awesome new freebie, Wolf pack Thanks, it's nice to know the I've got a decent chance at a pheno like that. Your buds are gorgeous and I bet the smoke is no slouch either..


I really do like the high. Super relaxing, if u got back pain...i mean if u got wat pain lol but honestly the clone run will tell, She is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I really do like the high. Super relaxing, if u got back pain...i mean if u got wat pain lol but honestly the clone run will tell, She is BEAUTIFUL.


Perfecto... I've been fighting serious pain 24/7 for the past eight years. Strains like this make a tremendous difference in the quality of my life. I'm not the most experienced but Sunshine Daydream, Blood Orange and Omrita RX have been awesome strains from Bodhi for my pain. I don't think I've heard anyone else mention Omrita RX but I had a 60 day maple syrup pheno and a 90 day stinky purple mango pheno out of half a pack... I really liked both. The purple mango pheno was the loudest, nicest smelling herb I have ever grown, even after a year in the jar..

Thanks, I'm going to look forward to the Jabba's Stash


----------



## GrayeVOx (Feb 6, 2016)

Man you guys make that jabbas stash look good. I almost picked them up on my last order. Grabbed blue tara and chocolate trip f2 with the legend og X SL freebie.

Here is the top of dream beaver 30 days into its freezer cure. I took this one down at 70 days flower.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 7, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> I cant help but wonder if the intended humor of my post was lost on you as Im left asking, "How does Hamish's response correlate to my message, was it meant in defense of Bodhi or smthn else?"


What measures do you pack your bong in? Time to scale down.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 7, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Man you guys make that jabbas stash look good. I almost picked them up on my last order. Grabbed blue tara and chocolate trip f2 with the legend og X SL freebie.
> 
> Here is the top of dream beaver 30 days into its freezer cure. I took this one down at 70 days flower.View attachment 3602888


Trichs so big they look like fuzz wowa


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 7, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Hell ya!! RediJedi seems like a must have!!!
> 
> I think bodhi dropped at jbc and big shoe. Seems they got new freebie- Legend OG x snow lotus. Anyone know anything abt this cut??? @Mad Hamish ??


SHOE will make certain he can tell you everything about the cuts used in any bean he sells to you...


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 7, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> What measures do you pack your bong in? Time to scale down.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 7, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> What measures do you pack your bong in? Time to scale down.


It seems you've taken offense to a well-meaning, good natured joke of mine...my apologies if Ive somehow blasphemed your deity or if Ive diminished your bodhi-inspired chubbie... All due respect, I suggest you take some of your own advice and lay off the meds...or take some of mine and up your dosage! Truly though, hope you are in good spirits and in a good place @Mad Hamish .

For the record, it was like a Bodhi Casual Friday and I was joshing about...as was a number of us. I have nothing but respect for Bodhi as a breeder and as an individual.

Take care, and to all a good night!


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 7, 2016)

Dude, be honest, was it b/c in my Bodhi Mad Lib Dream Sequence you were not able to also "cruise off into the sunset on his Space Monkey towards the Gold Star...we're flying high up in the Sky Lotus...?" 

Because, bro, you are more than welcome to come along as well, the more the merrier!!! You know that's the Bodhi way...


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 7, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> @JDGreen
> @apbx720
> 
> You guys talked me into the JS. I'm also excited about B's awesome new freebie, Wolf pack Thanks, it's nice to know the I've got a decent chance at a pheno like that. Your buds are gorgeous and I bet the smoke is no slouch either..


Bro even if u dont get tye purple pheno, you will not be disapointed. U can bet the farm on it


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 7, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Perfecto... I've been fighting serious pain 24/7 for the past eight years. Strains like this make a tremendous difference in the quality of my life. I'm not the most experienced but Sunshine Daydream, Blood Orange and Omrita RX have been awesome strains from Bodhi for my pain. I don't think I've heard anyone else mention Omrita RX but I had a 60 day maple syrup pheno and a 90 day stinky purple mango pheno out of half a pack... I really liked both. The purple mango pheno was the loudest, nicest smelling herb I have ever grown, even after a year in the jar..
> 
> Thanks, I'm going to look forward to the Jabba's Stash


Hell ya keep us posted on what u find in the js!! I love the strain. But im a huge kush lover. Especially og and bubba. I think you will find exceptional quality in her.

Just dnt get discouraged w her in veg. Shes a bit slow and easily dismissed. She comes on strong LATE in flower. Im even keeping the green pheno. I just wanna fill my room w her

Edit: also the jabba stash has made me put all the other bounty hunter stash remixes on my wish list, and made me a fan of snow lotus as well, w his ability to "clean up" old solid genetics. Like for real, gonna roundup all stash remixes i can find


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 7, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Man you guys make that jabbas stash look good. I almost picked them up on my last order. Grabbed blue tara and chocolate trip f2 with the legend og X SL freebie.
> 
> Here is the top of dream beaver 30 days into its freezer cure. I took this one down at 70 days flower.View attachment 3602888


Na bro, the jabba stash makes US look good!!!


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 7, 2016)

Keep feeding the troll and you end up with a bullshit waste of a thread.....nevermind...its RIU.


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2016)

Shit germ on lucky charms 4/11

100% germ on stardawg (g) x a11

Good germ on yogi 6/10

Now the fun starts..


----------



## calicat (Feb 7, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Hell ya!! RediJedi seems like a must have!!!
> 
> I think bodhi dropped at jbc and big shoe. Seems they got new freebie- Legend OG x snow lotus. Anyone know anything abt this cut??? @Mad Hamish ??


Legend Og can be classified as an SFV ish cut. Meaning it yields pretty well and is characteristically thin leaf in nature. More a heady hit profile and pretty potent. It's not a nose bleed og type of strain. It's almost like Valley Girl cut quite pleasant to nose as if you plunged into some candy. There is a more distinct piney overall experience than other SFV class cuts. Has been popularized in strain names like Yoda Og. I know someone here did testers on that cut crossed to Road Kill Unicorn. Maybe he/she could chime in.


----------



## Nu-Be (Feb 7, 2016)

Thread back on track...glad this place exists - wonderful grow reports and bud porn. Thanks, folks. 

We've been collecting beans for when we start a new grow. Not sure when that'll be, 'cause she said we have to get our mmj card first (hard to get here, since I haven't been to the doc in 24 years).

In anticipation of getting the card, I have collected the following, primarily sativa-dominant strains:

Bodhi - *Dream Beaver*
Bodhi - *Sunshine Daydream*
Bodhi - *Space Monkey*
Bodhi - *Snow Temple*
THC Seeds - Sour Diesel (CO pot shop freebie)

Strongly considering purchase of:

Bodhi - *Heaven Mountain* (Attitude?)
Bodhi - *Goji OG* (Shoe?)
Bodhi - *Dank Sinatra* (???)
Rare Dankness - Ghost Train Haze #1 (Attitude?)
Rare Dankness - Longs Peak Blue (Attitude?)
303 Seeds - Jabberwocky (???)

How's that for a list? We had the Jabberwocky in Telluride last year, and it was incredible - tested at 37%, Alpine Wellness advertised.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 7, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> Keep feeding the troll and you end up with a bullshit waste of a thread.....nevermind...its RIU.


There is no food for you here, sir.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 7, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> It seems you've taken offense to a well-meaning, good natured joke of mine...my apologies if Ive somehow blasphemed your deity or if Ive diminished your bodhi-inspired chubbie... All due respect, I suggest you take some of your own advice and lay off the meds...or take some of mine and up your dosage! Truly though, hope you are in good spirits and in a good place @Mad Hamish .
> 
> For the record, it was like a Bodhi Casual Friday and I was joshing about...as was a number of us. I have nothing but respect for Bodhi as a breeder and as an individual.
> 
> Take care, and to all a good night!


I didnt mean swop the bong for bad acid. Sheesh you tripping out on nothing here. Tou embarrassed about a post dont take it out on me I have no idea where this BS is coming from. Seriously. Fucking relax.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I didnt mean swop the bong for bad acid.............. relax.





ForRealz said:


> It seems you've taken offense to a well-meaning, good natured joke of mine...my apologies if Ive somehow blasphemed your deity or if Ive diminished your bodhi-inspired chubbie...!


Now now.......you're both pretty !
[ feel free to be offended by either joke ^ or ....... ]

Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump walk into a bar and grab a booth. Donald leans over, and with a smile on his face, says:

“The media is really tearing you apart for that scandal.”

Hillary: “You mean the Mexican gun running?”
Trump: “No, the other one.”

Hillary: “You mean SEAL Team 6?”
Trump: “No, the other one.”

Hillary: “You mean the State Dept. lying about Benghazi?”
Trump: “No, the other one.”

Hillary: “You mean voter fraud?”
Trump: “No, the other one.”

Hillary: “You mean the military not getting their votes counted?”
Trump: “No, the other one.”

Hillary: “The NSA monitoring our phone calls, emails and everything else?”
Trump: “No, the other one.”

Hillary: “You mean the of drones in our own country without the benefit of the law?”
Trump: “No, the other one.”

Hillary: “Giving 123 Technologies $300 Million and right after it declared bankruptcy and was sold to the Chinese?”
Trump: “No, the other one.”

Hillary: “You mean Obama arming the Muslim Brotherhood?”
Trump: “No the other one:”

Hillary: “The IRS targeting conservatives?”
Trump: “No, the other one.”

Hillary: “The DOJ spying on the press?”
Trump: “No, the other one.”

Hillary: “Sebelius shaking down health insurance executives?”
Trump: “No, the other one.”

Hillary: “Giving SOLYNDRA $500 MILLION DOLLARS and 3 months later they declared bankruptcy and then the Chinese bought it?”
Trump: “No, the other one.”

Hillary: “The NSA monitoring citizens’ phone calls, emails and everything else?”
Trump: “No, the other one.”

Hillary: “Obama’s ordering the release of nearly 10,000 illegal immigrants from jails and prisons, and falsely blaming the sequester?”
Trump: “No, the other one.”

Hillary: “Obama’s threat to impose gun control by Executive Order in order to bypass Congress?”
Trump: “No, the other one.”

Hillary: “Obama’s repeated violation of the law requiring me to submit a budget no later than the first Monday in February?”
Trump: “No, the other one.”

Hillary: “The 2012 vote where 115% of all registered voters in some counties voted 100% for Obama?”
Trump: “No, the other one.”

Hillary: “Obama’s unconstitutional recess appointments in an attempt to circumvent the Senate’s advise-and-consent role?”
Trump: “No, the other one.”

Hillary: “The State Department interfering with an Inspector General investigation on departmental sexual misconduct?”
Trump: “No, the other one.”

Hillary: “Me, The IRS, Clapper and Holder all lying to Congress?”
Trump: “No, the other one.”

Hillary: “I give up! … Oh wait, I think I got it! You mean that 65 million low-information voters who don’t pay taxes and get free stuff from taxpayers and stuck citizens again with the most pandering, corrupt administration in American history?”

Trump: “THAT’S THE ONE!”


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Shit, I have the opposite problem. I can take one toot from a bowl and everyone within a country mile knows I'm smoking herb. I've put the Visine CEO's kids through college by now.


Gotta use the napcon A. Visine is worthless on my eyes and I've been red eyed my whole life. They used to kick me outta grade school because of it haha. Made it quiet easy to puff and not get called out for being the red eye jedi


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 7, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Now now.......you're both pretty !
> [ feel free to be offended by either joke ^ or ....... ]
> 
> Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump walk into a bar and grab a booth. Donald leans over, and with a smile on his face, says:
> ...


Lol.... Seriously though I have no idea what the guy is on about. Maybe Im not stoned enough. All good not going to go down this road again. Just letting it rage itself out. I mean panties all in a twist because of an agreement. Whatever lol


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 7, 2016)

Tigermelon X DBF3 #3
These ladies are 12 weekers I think...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 7, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Tigermelon X DBF3 #3
> These ladies are 12 weekers I think...View attachment 3603240


One never can tell when the first calyxes ripen so far ahead eh. Looks like it will be aticky as all get out. Cant wait to see them at the finish!


----------



## Brian Savage (Feb 7, 2016)

Does satsuma taste like a real satsuma orange? haha.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 7, 2016)

Brian Savage said:


> Does satsuma taste like a real satsuma orange? haha.


I effing love satsuma mandarins


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 7, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> One never can tell when the first calyxes ripen so far ahead eh. Looks like it will be aticky as all get out. Cant wait to see them at the finish!


Started the same day, flipped the same day as well. Just a guess as to when I will pull them really. You and me both brotha!

97BM x PSNL5


Tigermelon/DBF3, she's just barely starting to shine. Still smells like grass..


----------



## littlejacob (Feb 7, 2016)

Bonjour Bodhi users!
I am looking for a short flowering haze dom.from Bodhi! 
Do you have any advices...I love mobydick haze amnesia haze cheese blueberries ssh (not a lemon weed fan...unless a few!)
I do not really care about how strong it
is...I care about taste!
But if it is potent and productive no prob...lol!
Thanks
Have a great day ★


----------



## limonene (Feb 7, 2016)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour Bodhi users!
> I am looking for a short flowering haze dom.from Bodhi!
> Do you have any advices...I love mobydick haze amnesia haze cheese blueberries ssh (not a lemon weed fan...unless a few!)
> I do not really care about how strong it
> ...


I'm growing silver mountain at the moment and i am seriously impressed with the 4 girls i found. One of the phenos may be a 9 weeker and so far its my favourite one. The haze shines through on all but the one i like the best is a nice balance.
Also the grows of super silver hash plant look outstanding!


----------



## littlejacob (Feb 7, 2016)

Bonjour
Thanks @limonene very useful info!
CU


----------



## limonene (Feb 7, 2016)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Thanks @limonene very useful info!
> CU


you're welcome. there are a couple of pics earlier in this thread of my fave pheno (haven't chopped yet, purely based on look and smell). Its going to be the biggest yielder I've had the pleasure of growing by bodhi, I've just ordered 2 more packs haha.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 7, 2016)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour Bodhi users!
> I am looking for a short flowering haze dom.from Bodhi!
> Do you have any advices...I love mobydick haze amnesia haze cheese blueberries ssh (not a lemon weed fan...unless a few!)
> I do not really care about how strong it
> ...


Fruity chemmy funk are your Appalachia crosses, looking at your like an Appy cross is highly unlikely to disappoint you!
This is not Haze dominant, I am assuming you like your Haze for that nice strong taste, so I am advising according to palate... Other incredible flavors for me where Dank Sinatra (a very strong and pure Myrcene profile in my keeper) which most describe as 'the taste of a cinnamon bun with a good coffee and a hash joint' all in one hit, I personally find it most impressive! Subtle but impeccable. It actually intensifies with eaxh hit it simply does NOT wear off. 
With Bodhi Seeds you are guaranteed insane potency this is no problem. Putting potency on the back of your priority list is good seeing as you will get potency guaranteed. 

I am MOST impressed with some of the test gear. If Bodhi releases the LA Affie x Dragon Blood i would say JUMP on it. I am having my mind blown over here. Seriously heavy terp signiature. Early test bud blew everything in my personal stash out the water. By a MILE.


----------



## limonene (Feb 7, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Fruity chemmy funk are your Appalachia crosses, looking at your like an Appy cross is highly unlikely to disappoint you!
> This is not Haze dominant, I am assuming you like your Haze for that nice strong taste, so I am advising according to palate... Other incredible flavors for me where Dank Sinatra (a very strong and pure Myrcene profile in my keeper) which most describe as 'the taste of a cinnamon bun with a good coffee and a hash joint' all in one hit, I personally find it most impressive! Subtle but impeccable. It actually intensifies with eaxh hit it simply does NOT wear off.
> With Bodhi Seeds you are guaranteed insane potency this is no problem. Putting potency on the back of your priority list is good seeing as you will get potency guaranteed.
> 
> I am MOST impressed with some of the test gear. If Bodhi releases the LA Affie x Dragon Blood i would say JUMP on it. I am having my mind blown over here. Seriously heavy terp signiature. Early test bud blew everything in my personal stash out the water. By a MILE.


haha do you know what i like about you every time you try a new bodhi strain its your new favourite - i am exactly the same! Love the enthusiasm


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 7, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> which most describe as 'the taste of a cinnamon bun with a good coffee and a hash joint' all in one hit,


Wow that sounds amazing!


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 7, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Thread back on track...glad this place exists - wonderful grow reports and bud porn. Thanks, folks.
> 
> We've been collecting beans for when we start a new grow. Not sure when that'll be, 'cause she said we have to get our mmj card first (hard to get here, since I haven't been to the doc in 24 years).
> 
> ...



Be careful there with that longs peak. I went two for two herms with that one. Went about 3-4 weeks into flower amd tons of male ball clusters. No nanners mix of male female parts.

Just be careful with that one...all i can say cuz i only had 2.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 7, 2016)

Oooh this ssdd x wookie tester #3 shes smells soo good. I think...this must be the best green crack ever. Lol. All the others are sweet, and floral...this one pheno os kushy hazey skunky dank. And soo much vigor its crazy. Shes at 56weeks and i couldnt keep the clones outta the bud room. 
Amd the rumor that the ssdd sticks to the bag is definitely true


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 7, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Oooh this ssdd x wookie tester #3 shes smells soo good. I think...this must be the best green crack ever. Lol. All the others are sweet, and floral...this one pheno os kushy hazey skunky dank. And soo much vigor its crazy. Shes at 56weeks and i couldnt keep the clones outta the bud room.View attachment 3603385View attachment 3603386
> Amd the rumor that the ssdd sticks to the bag is definitely true
> 
> View attachment 3603387


Daaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyaaaammnnn!!!


----------



## littlejacob (Feb 7, 2016)

Bonjour
Is anyone know an EU seed bank with good price on bhodi seedz?
I know the attitude and www.alchimiaweb.com who sold some In Europe...!
And the last time I pop a regular was almost 6/7 years ago...I moved...no space for vegg box...skipped to fem and stay with since...had a few hermie problem the 2 first year and nothing since!
But I moved again and have space for a vegg box...so back to old good habits...and new...I will try to make seeds with the males I will have...you don't waste expensive good strains (the one I will choose will be cross outdoor in august with for sure:cheese/mobydick/blueberries/blue dream/ssh/j herrer/ice x kush/and JTR plus 2 more between NL5xhaze/cheeseberry haze/sharkbreath/mango sapphire/PCK/sugar punch/C99/qrazy train!
Hard to choose! (But I guess moby ssh and jherrer are some of my favorite ever...skunk classic too!)
CU and thanks


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 7, 2016)

The o


JDGreen said:


> Oooh this ssdd x wookie tester #3 shes smells soo good. I think...this must be the best green crack ever. Lol. All the others are sweet, and floral...this one pheno os kushy hazey skunky dank. And soo much vigor its crazy. Shes at 56weeks and i couldnt keep the clones outta the bud room.View attachment 3603385View attachment 3603386
> Amd the rumor that the ssdd sticks to the bag is definitely true
> 
> View attachment 3603387[/ gotta love that gc vigor!! Imo gc is one of the funnest strains so grow. It just thrives no matter how hard you try to kill it. Wish i could breed its vigor into all my cuts. And the smoke is not bad either
> ...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 7, 2016)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour Bodhi users!
> I am looking for a short flowering haze dom.from Bodhi!
> Do you have any advices...I love mobydick haze amnesia haze cheese blueberries ssh (not a lemon weed fan...unless a few!)
> I do not really care about how strong it
> ...


grab a temple cross. I had a beautiful haze dom lady from the Larry OG X Temple. Taste was on point with a haze and the high was very "love everyone" if that makes any sense..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2016)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour Bodhi users!
> I am looking for a short flowering haze dom.from Bodhi!
> Do you have any advices...I love mobydick haze amnesia haze cheese blueberries ssh (not a lemon weed fan...unless a few!)
> I do not really care about how strong it
> ...


Bangi haze is a 9-10 haze


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 8, 2016)

limonene said:


> haha do you know what i like about you every time you try a new bodhi strain its your new favourite - i am exactly the same! Love the enthusiasm


Every bong I smoke is my current favorite  I JUST LOVE WEED!!!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 8, 2016)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Is anyone know an EU seed bank with good price on bhodi seedz?
> I know the attitude and www.alchimiaweb.com who sold some In Europe...!
> And the last time I pop a regular was almost 6/7 years ago...I moved...no space for vegg box...skipped to fem and stay with since...had a few hermie problem the 2 first year and nothing since!
> ...


I would go for Attitude. Might not be the best prices BUT you will have full guarantees and a fast delivery time.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I would go for Attitude. Might not be the best prices BUT you will have full guarantees and a fast delivery time.


If you hurry, their sister company 'the Choice' still has a birthday promo going until Tuesday, and also have a Bodhi promo - 5 'Bodhi mix' w/ purchase of a pack.


----------



## limonene (Feb 8, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> If you hurry, their sister company 'the Choice' still has a birthday promo going until Tuesday, and also have a Bodhi promo - 5 'Bodhi mix' w/ purchase of a pack.


whats in the mix?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2016)

limonene said:


> whats in the mix?


Hang on a sec.....Bodhi just ran out to grab some new air stones. I'll ask him when he gets back.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 8, 2016)

Dank Sinatra, 'Mind Rape' as the pheno ended up being labelled, the cinnabon coffee and hash tasting beast... at 4 weeks flower. 

Told ya she is fast. Same plant I posted a pic of last month. Only DS I have in flower. 

My head stash  such a heavy Myrcene high. Pain is her nemesis and she kicks ass in battle. Havent lost one yet. Suck my balls shoulder pain. You be my bitch now. Ma beeeatch.

Only downside is SERIOUS Zombie Syndrome. Hours just waft by like so much stale fart on a gale force wind. Pooooof and it is gone and the sun is going down... Day finished and no recollection of having done anything with it. 

But pain?! PAH! It is a vague memory when hitting the DS. I leave a joint next to my bed when I go to sleep for when I wake up with cramps and it sorts it out every time. Solid 4 hours first sleep with a guaranteed 2 extra after that spliff burns down. What more can a man ask for?

OK well if B found a way to make these girls grow boobies... i would marry at least one.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 8, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Hang on a sec.....Bodhi just ran out to grab some new air stones. I'll ask him when he gets back.


He better not forget my bag of skittles or there will be hell to pay


----------



## HarryCarey (Feb 8, 2016)

I just placed my first bodhi order, super stoked to get my dank sinatra pack with the freebie bodhi mix pack from choice, also curious whats in the mix. Got a ton of freebies for choice promo too

This thread and bodhi beans have got me to take the bait :/ lol might as well set the hook.


----------



## HarryCarey (Feb 8, 2016)

Bodhi Seeds Dank Sinatra
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds
1
$72.75
REGULAR UFO #1 Elemental Seeds Mango Tango
2
REGULAR UFO #2 T H Seeds The Hog
2
DNA Genetics Seeds Holy Grail Kush
Choice B-day Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Delicious Seeds AUTO Dark Purple AKA AUTO Jota Mayuscula Purple
Choice B-day Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Barneys Farm Seeds Cookies Kush
Choice B-day Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Humboldt Seed Organization Mango Sapphire
Choice B-day Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Barneys Farm Seeds Vanilla Kush
Choice B-day Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Emerald Triangle Seeds Black Berry OG
Choice B-day Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Reserva Privada Tangie
Choice B-day Promo
2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
G13 Labs Seeds Blue Cindy
Choice B-day Promo
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Bodhi Seeds Regular Mix
5
FREEFreebie/BOGOF

$78.56

GRAND TOTAL


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 8, 2016)

So I just got a little giddy, guess I need to be on breedbay more often to see what new projects bodhi has. Just saw this on instagram and wondering how I haven't heard of boysenberry (gojiogf3) yet??? Sounds like a dope strain, was anyone lucky enough to get this as a tester


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 8, 2016)

man those look scrumptious!! and like a huge space taker. Any numbers on height for that f3?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 8, 2016)

Headiegardens drop just hit


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 8, 2016)

Goji OG out to an f3 I bet that is something special. Especially if Bodhi himself is picking the parents each round. At what point does it become stabilized, is that f7?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 8, 2016)

If my memory serves me some of the boysenberry was listed on Breedbay last year and fetched a pretty penny.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 8, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> If my memory serves me some of the boysenberry was listed on Breedbay last year and fetched a pretty penny.


as well they should, that frosty structure! Beautiful. well done Mr. Bodhi


----------



## GrayeVOx (Feb 8, 2016)

Bodhi and Mrs. B sent me a pack of boysenberry hashplant testers. (Goji f3 X 88g13/hp) I came out with 7 females that I'm going to flip in the next week.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 8, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Dank Sinatra, 'Mind Rape' as the pheno ended up being labelled, the cinnabon coffee and hash tasting beast... at 4 weeks flower.
> 
> Told ya she is fast. Same plant I posted a pic of last month. Only DS I have in flower.
> 
> ...


Haha, great description. I hope all three of mine are ladies!


----------



## HarryCarey (Feb 9, 2016)

Yikes the addiction is real folks. Just ordered some China yunnan and dream beaver from shoe 

Glad I found this thread and thank you everyone for contributing. It's really incredible to see the cannabis movement taking off.


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 9, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Dank Sinatra, 'Mind Rape' as the pheno ended up being labelled, the cinnabon coffee and hash tasting beast... at 4 weeks flower.
> 
> Told ya she is fast. Same plant I posted a pic of last month. Only DS I have in flower.
> 
> ...


Im not even joking bro i fucken had a dream the other night i was banging my purplewreck. Weird i know. Strangest dream ever. Kinda embarrassed to admit actually


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 9, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Im not even joking bro i fucken had a dream the other night i was banging my purplewreck. Weird i know. Strangest dream ever. Kinda embarrassed to admit actually


Bro if you find this odd... you dont have my friends lol. Some cats get quite graphic as to what purposes they would like a bud to fulfill on top of making the world fall over sideways muahahahahaha


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 9, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Bodhi and Mrs. B sent me a pack of boysenberry hashplant testers. (Goji f3 X 88g13/hp) I came out with 7 females that I'm going to flip in the next week.


I asked shoe about the goji f3 and he said he will be getting some packs of what you are testing soon. Can't wait for that


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Feb 9, 2016)

Do anyone knows to get Strangelove (girlscoutcookies x instantkarma) or are they testers or limited release? Thanks


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 9, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Im not even joking bro i fucken had a dream the other night i was banging my purplewreck. Weird i know. Strangest dream ever. Kinda embarrassed to admit actually





Mad Hamish said:


> Bro if you find this odd... you dont have my friends lol. Some cats get quite graphic as to what purposes they would like a bud to fulfill on top of making the world fall over sideways muahahahahaha



Too early in the morning to run into this. 
Bout spit out my coffee and chocked on a joint lol. Sooo funny.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 9, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Too early in the morning to run into this.
> Bout spit out my coffee and chocked on a joint lol. Sooo funny.


Right there with you on that one JD


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 9, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Bodhi and Mrs. B sent me a pack of boysenberry hashplant testers. (Goji f3 X 88g13/hp) I came out with 7 females that I'm going to flip in the next week.


Wow, enjoy the ride with those. I bet they will be fun.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 9, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Wow, enjoy the ride with those. I bet they will be fun.


I agree, wen i was picking testers i had mayb one clump of hair left.loompa headband, cherry pie, durban poisen, ssdd male! Wtf i hope i get to the dragonsblood. So much wookie and ghash to run. i was seriously losing it. But i cant say i didnt win big. 

Good luck with the boysenberry hp.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 9, 2016)

3 males so far and 1 lone female out of 9 on the urkle X dragonsblood f3 testers all will be flipped at 60 days old ...5 still to sex ....ha sex
1/1 female on the perkins cannatonic X good meds .... stoked wanna get her tested see whats up ...
harlequinn X a11g f3 all still unsexed . that is all ..


----------



## lawlrus (Feb 9, 2016)

It's about to pop off...Jabba's Stash, Goji OG, and Silver Mountain in the horizontal tent, Silver Mountain and one big ass Jabba's Stash in the vert...


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 9, 2016)

lawlrus said:


> It's about to pop off...Jabba's Stash, Goji OG, and Silver Mountain in the horizontal tent, Silver Mountain and one big ass Jabba's Stash in the vert...


I use the same screen. never seen anyone cut every other square before{flat scrog). what's you reasoning?


----------



## lawlrus (Feb 9, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> I use the same screen. never seen anyone cut every other square before{flat scrog). what's you reasoning?


Not enough room if I didn't cut the squares out. I was just being cheap because I had a ton of that same vinyl fencing I use for the vert tent and didn't feel like buying something else just for the horizontal.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 9, 2016)

Joedank said:


> 3 males so far and 1 lone female out of 9 on the urkle X dragonsblood f3 testers all will be flipped at 60 days old ...5 still to sex ....ha sex
> 1/1 female on the perkins cannatonic X good meds .... stoked wanna get her tested see whats up ...
> harlequinn X a11g f3 all still unsexed . that is all ..


Hey bud, that perkins cannatonic x good med...thats high cbd right..?


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 9, 2016)

lawlrus said:


> It's about to pop off...Jabba's Stash, Goji OG, and Silver Mountain in the horizontal tent, Silver Mountain and one big ass Jabba's Stash in the vert...


U picked a great set of strains there my friend. Nice and variant.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 9, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hey bud, that perkins cannatonic x good med...thats high cbd right..?


hopeing so ... the CBD THC 2-1 ratio is making me feel real good  trying to grow some cancer fighting / leukosite slaying CBN&CBG / along with THCV in my durban X nev haze i am gearing up for war on mutated cells . wish me luck


----------



## GrayeVOx (Feb 9, 2016)

Boysenberry hp 7 ladies growing in a 2 x 4 raised bed of coots mix. 

Bodhi also sent some of the Perkins x good meds my way that I will be popping soon in hope of some relief for my mothers rheumatoid arthritis.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 9, 2016)

Joedank said:


> hopeing so ... the CBD THC 2-1 ratio is making me feel real good  trying to grow some cancer fighting / leukosite slaying CBN&CBG / along with THCV in my durban X nev haze i am gearing up for war on mutated cells . wish me luck


Sounds very much like wat @apbx720 is looking for. Hell prolly see this. And wanna chat.


----------



## futant (Feb 9, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Goji OG out to an f3 I bet that is something special. Especially if Bodhi himself is picking the parents each round. At what point does it become stabilized, is that f7?


F8= P1


----------



## calicat (Feb 9, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> So I just got a little giddy, guess I need to be on breedbay more often to see what new projects bodhi has. Just saw this on instagram and wondering how I haven't heard of boysenberry (gojiogf3) yet??? Sounds like a dope strain, was anyone lucky enough to get this as a tester
> View attachment 3604277


It was quite limited. There were only a couple of strains that were actually released through SVOC I.e. White Gogi. I believe whatever his tag is now ran some goji f3 testers and showed them over here and on BB.


----------



## calicat (Feb 9, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Do anyone knows to get Strangelove (girlscoutcookies x instantkarma) or are they testers or limited release? Thanks


Extremely limited SVOC and maybe dankbidz had that and the Kudra cross. Most likely it will never get made by B again since he just recently lost his IK male but ya never know. I'm glad I have both  .


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 9, 2016)

calicat said:


> Extremely limited SVOC and maybe dankbidz had that and the Kudra cross. Most likely it will never get made by B again since he just recently lost his IK male but ya never know. I'm glad I have both  .



I know i just read a post from a dude who has the bandaloop..

Wtf lol i hate learning about crosses that r awsome i can't get


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 9, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I know i just read a post from a dude who has the bandaloop..
> 
> Wtf lol i hate learning about crosses that r awsome i can't get


I feel your pain haha.

Even if I could afford every bean I wanted I wouldn't have the space to grow them all out.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 9, 2016)

SSDD? sniffle sniffle.


when ur timing has never been better. dos xx man.


----------



## ActionHanks (Feb 9, 2016)

Mmmm mm, dont sleep on strange love if you happen to find it anywhere. That IK male was something else, as if it wasnt enough losing the appy.... there seem to be a ton of appy crosses still floating around out there though.

I only have 3 strange love beans left and they're not getting started until I've got a dedicated seed reproduction schedule ready.


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 9, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Sounds very much like wat @apbx720 is looking for. Hell prolly see this. And wanna chat.


Is that perkins x gm released or just a work in progress?? I dnt think ive seen this strain for sale anywhere. Looking for a hi cdb/thc, as well as hi cbd/low thc. Got 3 cancer patients, 2 of which were just diagnosed recently as well as a lil girl w epilepsy. Pulls at the heart strings seeing her in such bad condition. Im looking for a good strain @Joedank


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 9, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Is that perkins x gm released or just a work in progress?? I dnt think ive seen this strain for sale anywhere. Looking for a hi cdb/thc, as well as hi cbd/low thc. Got 3 cancer patients, 2 of which were just diagnosed recently as well as a lil girl w epilepsy. Pulls at the i love u too heart strings seeing her in such bad condition. Im looking for a good strain


I grew 2 cannatonics from harborside in oakland, was not impressed. Is perkins a specific cut??


----------



## calicat (Feb 9, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Is that perkins x gm released or just a work in progress?? I dnt think ive seen this strain for sale anywhere. Looking for a hi cdb/thc, as well as hi cbd/low thc. Got 3 cancer patients, 2 of which were just diagnosed recently as well as a lil girl w epilepsy. Pulls at the i love u too heart strings seeing her in such bad condition. Im looking for a good strain @Joedank


When it comes to CBD wares, B just makes the crosses and releases them as freebies. Prolly will never become actual commercial lines because he never sells CBD lines. I want to say that the Huell Perkins cut is a phenotype of Cannatonic #4 and I have read testimonies that some farmers have gotten a 50:1 cbd:thc ratio. Pick @stowandgrow mind on it because he showed us a killer pic of that monstrocity.


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 9, 2016)

calicat said:


> When it comes to CBD wares, B just makes the crosses and releases them as freebies. Polly will never become actual commercial lines because he never sells CBD lines. I want to say that the Huell Perkins cut is a phenotype of Cannatonic #4 and I have read testimonies that some farmers have gotten a 50:1 cbd:thc ratio. Pick @stowandgrow mind on it because he showed us a killer pic of that monstrocity.


Oh wow thats awesome. I had no idea! I was planning to dm B for a suggestion on strain for a lil girl. Severely Epileptic. Has friggin tubes comin out her head and these damn doctors have her on a buffet of bs pharma thats obviously not working. Shes my wifes niece and shes not a patient yet but i hope to change that. Her parents are cannabis nieve so i want to just show up one day w some of the highest quality cbd oil i can produce, and try n talk them into trying it, which i am optimistic about. What they got to lose!?!?! 
Edit: im looking to dedicate a space in my room every crop for her and others like her, only to be given freely, and never profited from. I owe this to the plants and the world.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 9, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Oh wow thats awesome. I had no idea! I was planning to dm B for a suggestion on strain for a lil girl. Severely Epileptic. Has friggin tubes comin out her head and these damn doctors have her on a buffet of bs pharma thats obviously not working. Shes my wifes niece and shes not a patient yet but i hope to change that. Her parents are cannabis nieve so i want to just show up one day w some of the highest quality cbd oil i can produce, and try n talk them into trying it, which i am optimistic about. What they got to lose!?!?!
> Edit: im looking to dedicate a space in my room every crop for her and others like her, only to be given freely, and never profited from. I owe this to the plants and the world.


Right on apb! I don't want to go in to too much detail on my patients, but I'm dealing with folks with similar ailments.

I have grown the Perkins cut. Calicat (as always) is corect, it's a Cannatonic pheno. It typically tests at 20% cbd, and <1% thc.

I prefer growing from clone when dealing with any epilepsy type ailment because consistency is key. You have to do your best to replicate the oil each and every time you make it. I have had great results with a dravet syndrome patient by using non activated oil. I do a dry ice sift of the bud, and then put the resulting hash in to room temp coconut oil. I make it at a ratio of one ounce of bud (the hash from it) to one cup of oil. I highly recomend trying it this way considering you're dealing with a kid, and parents that may not be too receptive to this. Once they see that their kid won't get high from the oil they will come around. I'm positive that this will work great for you assuming you find the right plant.

Good luck, and good on ya for doing this!


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 9, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Oh wow thats awesome. I had no idea! I was planning to dm B for a suggestion on strain for a lil girl. Severely Epileptic. Has friggin tubes comin out her head and these damn doctors have her on a buffet of bs pharma thats obviously not working. Shes my wifes niece and shes not a patient yet but i hope to change that. Her parents are cannabis nieve so i want to just show up one day w some of the highest quality cbd oil i can produce, and try n talk them into trying it, which i am optimistic about. What they got to lose!?!?!
> Edit: im looking to dedicate a space in my room every crop for her and others like her, only to be given freely, and never profited from. I owe this to the plants and the world.


Hey brotha, if you cant find Bodhi CBD strain...I know PacificNWRoots : Die Hard (Harlequin, high CBD sativa X Alien Kush) PNW says "9:4 ratio ...and we've had concentrates test at 60/30 CBD/THC" (was/maybe still a Buy any PNW get 1 Free pack @ sourpatch)...

Or, Alphakronik has just dropped new Force series they say "guaranteed a minimum of 1:1 on any females"...

AKG says "expect most phenos to be in 3:1 range" w Lovelace (Harlitsu x Snowdawg 2)

**AKG :Tesla (Harlitsu x Gobstopper)..."this hybrid designed to maintain low 1-3% THC along with high levels of CBD making it an optimal choice for treating young patients..."

AKG: Love (Harlitsu x Kimbo) happens to be Buy any AKG get 1 (3pack) of Love Free @ sourpatch

AKG: Pain Control (Harlitsu x Stephen Hawking Kush)

AKG: Empathy (Purple Urkle x Stephen Hawking Kush)

AKG: Shield (Franks Gift x Stephen Hawking)

Hope you locate what you are after, and way to be a Baller!!! Take care.


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 9, 2016)

If you want to, @apbx720 , you could do specific tests to determine CBD/THC/CBN/THCV/CBC/CBG (depending on kit you choose) as you can get a variety of home tests...I cant speak to the efficacy but a couple of the links below use "Thin Layer Chromatography (TLC)" that looks pretty legit, and it looks like any of us that contribute here would have ability to properly perform these tests ...

https://greeneacrescaregiver.wordpress.com/2011/04/13/test-for-thc-cbd-cbn-cannabinoids-at-home-grow-buddy™-created-by-montana-biotech/

http://www.cannalyticssupply.com/product-category/thc-test-kits/

https://test4kits.com/category/cbd-test-kit-marijuana-testing-cannabis-testing/


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 9, 2016)

.


apbx720 said:


> Oh wow thats awesome. I had no idea! I was planning to dm B for a suggestion on strain for a lil girl. Severely Epileptic. Has friggin tubes comin out her head and these damn doctors have her on a buffet of bs pharma thats obviously not working. Shes my wifes niece and shes not a patient yet but i hope to change that. Her parents are cannabis nieve so i want to just show up one day w some of the highest quality cbd oil i can produce, and try n talk them into trying it, which i am optimistic about. What they got to lose!?!?!
> Edit: im looking to dedicate a space in my room every crop for her and others like her, only to be given freely, and never profited from. I owe this to the plants and the world.


well done sir!!! You just made me see humanity with a little happiness today. That's a rarity these days.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 9, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> If you want to, @apbx720 , you could do specific tests to determine CBD/THC/CBN/THCV/CBC/CBG (depending on kit you choose) as you can get a variety of home tests...I cant speak to the efficacy but a couple of the links below use "Thin Layer Chromatography (TLC)" that looks pretty legit, and it looks like any of us that contribute here would have ability to properly perform these tests ...



http://www.cannalyticssupply.com/product-category/thc-test-kits/

i have the cannalytics kit coming in the mail. like anything with numbers & cannabis, different lab = different results from the same sample. still i look at the tlc test as a great way to ball-park & get data on whats happening in ur garden.

tlc is a fairly accurate method. shit LEO uses it. doctors use it.

ill be testing everything in my lab.
& i want to test my bubble too.

i've seen a conversation w/ tha docta from archive seeds where he notes taking samples from different locations on the same plant making dif thc% results.

dying to see what kind of #s are in my mother plants.


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 9, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Right on apb! I don't want to go in to too much detail on my patients, but I'm dealing with folks with similar ailments.
> 
> I have grown the Perkins cut. Calicat (as always) is corect, it's a Cannatonic pheno. It typically tests at 20% cbd, and <1% thc.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. And thx so much for the recipe i will definitely try it. Thats what im aiming for is to show the parents that she can recieve benefits without getting high. i truely think this will help her and her parents tremendously


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 9, 2016)

Getting my garden in rhythm finally. I have Sunshine Daydream going, Goji OG in veg and now I need a 88 g13 HP cross to round out the bunch, Here are the seed packs I have. What do you folks think I should pop?

Black Triangle (Triangle Kush x 88 G-13 HashPlant)
Hollyweed (Hollywood Pure Kush x 88 G-13 HashPlant)
More Cowbell (Girl Scout Cookies (Forum Cut) x 88 G-13 HashPlant)
Blueberry Hashplant (Blue Dream x 88 G-13 HashPlant)
Dank Sinatra (LA Affie x 88 G-13 HashPlant)
Clusterfunk (Chem 91 Skunk VA x 88 G-13 HashPlant)
Dragon Blood Hashplant (Hawaiian Sativa x 88 G-13 HashPlant)
Dank Zappa (86 UW Black Hashplant x 88 G-13 HashPlant)
Spirit Hashplant (Ghost OG x 88 G-13 HashPlant)

My top choices at this point are Dank Sinatra, Dank Zappa or Black Triangle.


----------



## Brian Savage (Feb 9, 2016)

Has anyone grown a Bodhi variety with either Purple calyxes or pink pistils?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 9, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Getting my garden in rhythm finally. I have Sunshine Daydream going, Goji OG in veg and now I need a 88 g13 HP cross to round out the bunch, Here are the seed packs I have. What do you folks think I should pop?
> 
> Black Triangle (Triangle Kush x 88 G-13 HashPlant)
> Hollyweed (Hollywood Pure Kush x 88 G-13 HashPlant)
> ...



Heck they all sound good to me! Tough choice, put names in a hat or do a Random Number Generator online hahaha.


----------



## limonene (Feb 9, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Getting my garden in rhythm finally. I have Sunshine Daydream going, Goji OG in veg and now I need a 88 g13 HP cross to round out the bunch, Here are the seed packs I have. What do you folks think I should pop?
> 
> Black Triangle (Triangle Kush x 88 G-13 HashPlant)
> Hollyweed (Hollywood Pure Kush x 88 G-13 HashPlant)
> ...


hmm when i asked this question on breed bay bodhi suggested dragons blood hash plant, i think he said it has a real nice high or something to that effect. I hear the black triangle is a superb plant too. I actually don't think you can go wrong here whichever cross you choose.


----------



## limonene (Feb 9, 2016)

limonene said:


> hmm when i asked this question on breed bay bodhi suggested dragons blood hash plant, i think he said it has a real nice high or something to that effect. I hear the black triangle is a superb plant too. I actually don't think you can go wrong here whichever cross you choose.


oh and i ignored his advice and ran the bbhp because someone told me it was the best plant they had ever grown from seed and i don't regret it!


----------



## elkamino (Feb 9, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Getting my garden in rhythm finally. I have Sunshine Daydream going, Goji OG in veg and now I need a 88 g13 HP cross to round out the bunch, Here are the seed packs I have. What do you folks think I should pop?
> 
> Black Triangle (Triangle Kush x 88 G-13 HashPlant)
> Hollyweed (Hollywood Pure Kush x 88 G-13 HashPlant)
> ...


Double HashPlant... The Dank Zappa!


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 9, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Double HashPlant... The Dank Zappa!


I am leaning that way brother. After giving this some serious thought (about 5 minutes worth) I think the decision is between Dank Sinatra and Dank Zappa.


----------



## elkamino (Feb 9, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> I am leaning that way brother. After giving this some serious thought (about 5 minutes worth) I think the decision is between Dank Sinatra and Dank Zappa.


Dank either way but...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 10, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Boysenberry hp 7 ladies growing in a 2 x 4 raised bed of coots mix. View attachment 3604559View attachment 3604560
> 
> Bodhi also sent some of the Perkins x good meds my way that I will be popping soon in hope of some relief for my mothers rheumatoid arthritis.


I also have some Perkins x GM to pop... also ROLS built off Coot's mix... Also aimed at an older friend with rheumatoid arthritis. 
Please PM me when you pop yours it seems we were meant to run this in parallel. I will pop the same day.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 10, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Getting my garden in rhythm finally. I have Sunshine Daydream going, Goji OG in veg and now I need a 88 g13 HP cross to round out the bunch, Here are the seed packs I have. What do you folks think I should pop?
> 
> Black Triangle (Triangle Kush x 88 G-13 HashPlant)
> Hollyweed (Hollywood Pure Kush x 88 G-13 HashPlant)
> ...





MojoRizing said:


> I am leaning that way brother. After giving this some serious thought (about 5 minutes worth) I think the decision is between Dank Sinatra and Dank Zappa.


I really like my Dank Sinatra pheno... But Dank Zappa is my secret weapon. Did not expect the large frame, decent stretch, full structure, short node space and indescribable fruit bouquet flavor. Just threw two into flower a few days ago.

Really is something unique and oh so very special about Dank Sinatra. I have one really stand-out pheno.

But i would putmy money with Zappa if it was a choice.


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 10, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> If you want to, @apbx720 , you could do specific tests to determine CBD/THC/CBN/THCV/CBC/CBG (depending on kit you choose) as you can get a variety of home tests...I cant speak to the efficacy but a couple of the links below use "Thin Layer Chromatography (TLC)" that looks pretty legit, and it looks like any of us that contribute here would have ability to properly perform these tests ...
> 
> https://greeneacrescaregiver.wordpress.com/2011/04/13/test-for-thc-cbd-cbn-cannabinoids-at-home-grow-buddy™-created-by-montana-biotech/
> 
> ...


Awesome!! Yes i plan to run a number of cbd strains and test to keep the highest conc possible!! Thank you for the info!!


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 10, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> http://www.cannalyticssupply.com/product-category/thc-test-kits/
> 
> i have the cannalytics kit coming in the mail. like anything with numbers & cannabis, different lab = different results from the same sample. still i look at the tlc test as a great way to ball-park & get data on whats happening in ur garden.
> 
> ...


Can u test vegging males to determine cannabinoid content?


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 10, 2016)

Id like to give a shout out to BIG SHOE at headiegardens on ig @Sour Sole. For those who have dealt w him already know. Those who havent, i can't recommend him more. Great customer service! He is a kind soul and a very generous person. We need to support good people like this to ensure their existance in the industry, and in the world. Positive vibes and much love, shoe's got my vote for my first choice go to for my bodhi genetics. Hes all about the cause!! Thank you shoe!!


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 10, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Can u test vegging males to determine cannabinoid content?


sure. it would depend on sample & location on plant... but you'd put a piece from a male in the reaction tube & hit it w/ solution the same as anything else... nugz or otherwise.

im only using the test kit for (female) flowers.

not sure how it'd work with a male. and 23 strains im sure to use the entire kit.

however if i do have any tests left after going through my mothers (cabinet is full of jars should be easy) id love to try a male plant.

if you can think which area of the plant to grab from?
dry a male flower?

im not rocking any males but im about to try & reverse my face off og #95. hit a few things.
picked up the sts already , chucka-chucka. & no s1 of the doc's gear ever. just a few crosses.

love to have some cannatonic #4 right now. my back is killing me !!!!


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Feb 10, 2016)

Sour butterscotch x g13/hp88   doing well


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 10, 2016)

Brian Savage said:


> Has anyone grown a Bodhi variety with either Purple calyxes or pink pistils?


Myself and @apbx720. Grew a jabbas stash. Purplue trich qualities. Swirls and watnot.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 10, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Sour butterscotch x g13/hp88 View attachment 3605154 View attachment 3605155 doing well


Hey who carry this strain


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Feb 10, 2016)

These are testers


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Hey who carry this strain





dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> These are testers


In other words, keep ur eye open for the release. May or may not occur based on test results. Early tester releases from fall tend to come out mar-may.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 10, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Dank either way but...
> View attachment 3605032


That's that time period when it was cool to have dick sideburns. Glad that wasn't my generation


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 10, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Dank either way but...
> View attachment 3605032


And seriously guys...we need to start considering wen we post these ridiculously hilarious posts. Its early man and everyday i get on here and see this sh** lol. Frickin Frank Zappa lol jesus christ.


----------



## calicat (Feb 10, 2016)

calicat said:


> When it comes to CBD wares, B just makes the crosses and releases them as freebies. Prolly will never become actual commercial lines because he never sells CBD lines. I want to say that the Huell Perkins cut is a phenotype of Cannatonic #4 and I have read testimonies that some farmers have gotten a 50:1 cbd:thc ratio. Pick @stowandgrow mind on it because he showed us a killer pic of that monstrocity.





apbx720 said:


> Can u test vegging males to determine cannabinoid content?


Not all cbd strains exhibit cbd traits in vegetative state. There are some strains that always manifest cbd qualities even in vegetative phase I.e. Harlequin. Harlequin is a backbone for many breeders cbd projects for that reason amongst others. So the answer would be yes and no because it's strain dependant.


----------



## calicat (Feb 10, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> sure. it would depend on sample & location on plant... but you'd put a piece from a male in the reaction tube & hit it w/ solution the same as anything else... nugz or otherwise.
> 
> im only using the test kit for (female) flowers.
> 
> ...


You just need plant material. If cbd expressions manifest in vegetative phase then your best place would to acquire samples from oldest growth ime.


----------



## futant (Feb 10, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Getting my garden in rhythm finally. I have Sunshine Daydream going, Goji OG in veg and now I need a 88 g13 HP cross to round out the bunch, Here are the seed packs I have. What do you folks think I should pop?
> 
> Black Triangle (Triangle Kush x 88 G-13 HashPlant)
> Hollyweed (Hollywood Pure Kush x 88 G-13 HashPlant)
> ...


Hollyweed or Spirit would be original.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 10, 2016)

Heres a little piece of the mt temple picked yesterday. Trimmed it up. Man i hope it tastes as good as it smells.(A goal for all of us)


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 10, 2016)

I wonder what's the difference between Hollywood Pure Kush and Pure Kush Suge.


----------



## calicat (Feb 10, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I wonder what's the difference between Hollywood Pure Kush and Pure Kush Suge.


I'll pm you when I get home. Someone else asked that question as well. Imma going to copy and paste it to you broski.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 10, 2016)

calicat said:


> I'll pm you when I get home. Someone else asked that question as well. Imma going to copy and paste it to you broski.


Thanks calicat! many thanks


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 10, 2016)

LA Affie x Dragon Blood F3


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 10, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> View attachment 3605402 LA Affie x Dragon Blood F3


Looks pretty wild, have u smoked ne yet? Is this the the coffee hash morning smoke ive heard of?


----------



## Joedank (Feb 10, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Is that perkins x gm released or just a work in progress?? I dnt think ive seen this strain for sale anywhere. Looking for a hi cdb/thc, as well as hi cbd/low thc. Got 3 cancer patients, 2 of which were just diagnosed recently as well as a lil girl w epilepsy. Pulls at the heart strings seeing her in such bad condition. Im looking for a good strain @Joedank


hey bud i missed this  sorry .
i got you on cuts and seeds are you in socal ??
i am working hard on ALOT of cbd rich crosses for FREE . i reached out to mrs b an they hooked it up .
here is what i am working with .
1:franks gift http://www.oregonmicrogrowersguild.com/#!Franks-Gift-and-the-birth-of-CBD-Oregon/c17jj/FC310098-A6DD-4419-A55E-BC16476D5656 very high CBD med THC ALOT of oil in general . have seeds of this crossed to my cannatonic X dubking male from golden lion to add some flavor to it while hoping to maintain CBD.

2:i am testing the ACDC as well up to 20%cbd and 0%thc crossing this back to the french hemp strain it came from (supposedly ) to grow it industurally for cbd crystals (fingerers crossed)

3:the one i have high hopes for is the perkins cut X good meds . i have more seeds of this from bman if you want / need them ...

4: harlequinn X a11gf3 has tons of vigour looking to this strain for my personal vape product . my buddy with MS is finding the franks gift to not have the THC kick he wants so i told him to top with kief . but i am hoping this strain works as 2-1 thc-cbd is FUN on work days for MEEEEE
i can get you most cuts if you want the network is real ....lol....free the cbd!!


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 10, 2016)

Brian Savage said:


> Has anyone grown a Bodhi variety with either Purple calyxes or pink pistils?





calicat said:


> I'll pm you when I get home. Someone else asked that question as well. Imma going to copy and paste it to you broski.


me too homes! Plz


calicat said:


> Not all cbd strains exhibit cbd traits in vegetative state. There are some strains that always manifest cbd qualities even in vegetative phase I.e. Harlequin. Harlequin is a backbone for many breeders cbd projects for that reason amongst others. So the answer would be yes and no because it's strain dependant.


Lol i figured it wouldnt be that easy


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 10, 2016)

Joedank said:


> hey bud i missed this  sorry .
> i got you on cuts and seeds are you in socal ??
> i am working hard on ALOT of cbd rich crosses for FREE . i reached out to mrs b an they hooked it up .
> here is what i am working with .
> ...


Lol dangit i thot i had the first idea to free the cbd, looks like im way behind you guys on this! Hats off for this effort!!!! Karma++++++. Thatnk you for the generous offer friend! Ill dm you shortly


----------



## shizniz34 (Feb 10, 2016)

Heard y'all like bodhi in here.
Been awhile but feels so good


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 10, 2016)

shizniz34 said:


> View attachment 3605678
> Heard y'all like bodhi in here.
> Been awhile but feels so good


RE$PECT!!!

I noticed you have an affinity for Dank Sinatra!

I wonder if you'll be able to find a keeper out of Wolf Pack...hahaha, you'll probably find THE keeper, the Alpha Wolf!

Ball on!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 10, 2016)

Tigermelon/DBF3 just over 45 days


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Looks pretty wild, have u smoked ne yet? Is this the the coffee hash morning smoke ive heard of?


This is our second run with her so yes I can report on flavor and high:

IF THIS IS WHAT THE OLD BOYS WERE GOING ON ABOUT I FINALLY GET IT.

Very powerful, uplifting and creative high but not speed-weed. No heart thumps or any othet crazy stuff. Ticks boxes for pain relief and cerebral high equally boldly. It hits EVERYWHERE .

Tatse is how you see OG Kush described. Pine and fuel and spices. Seriously gives the best Diesels a run for their money. Then laps them a few times. 

No fruit but a slight tartness. The extracts are where things get really wild. Mates think I flavored the BHO. The bubble was soooo gooood no weed tasted normal for a week.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Feb 11, 2016)

Bohdi heads! Space Monkey or More Cowbell?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 11, 2016)

dirtyshawa said:


> Bohdi heads! Space Monkey or More Cowbell?


I grabbed space monkey..


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 11, 2016)

dirtyshawa said:


> Bohdi heads! Space Monkey or More Cowbell?


More cowbell!.,, space monkey will be around.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 11, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> This is our second run with her so yes I can report on flavor and high:
> 
> IF THIS IS WHAT THE OLD BOYS WERE GOING ON ABOUT I FINALLY GET IT.
> 
> ...


I lile it man. Im in the southwest us, so ogs are like tortillas, there everywhere. But i love em, it just reminds me of trips through cali lol. Thanx for the info. But i am usually looking to only have one classicc style og at a time. Hopefully itll b around wen i get to replacing my current.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I lile it man. Im in the southwest us, so ogs are like tortillas, there everywhere. But i love em, it just reminds me of trips through cali lol. Thanx for the info. But i am usually looking to only have one classicc style og at a time. Hopefully itll b around wen i get to replacing my current.


We have a few more phenos to work through i will keep things updated as it goes along...


----------



## limonene (Feb 11, 2016)

Looks like silver mountain could be quite the yielder.


----------



## KingBlunted (Feb 11, 2016)

How much do ANY of these Bodhi strain phenos vary in THC content from one pheno to another?


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 11, 2016)

KingBlunted said:


> How much do ANY of these Bodhi strain phenos vary in THC content from one pheno to another?




They vary as any strain does but many things r considered in the bodhi selection including brix and terp. U shall find nuthin but dank my friemd, but some super dank in There lol

Straight answer I've seen 18-23% maybe more some junk.grower may get less. But thats being.mega general. Not.including cbd strains. And some have killer high terps.so dont bay down a 15,16,17% at first.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 11, 2016)

Mt. Temple. Has a beatiful lemon zest oily taste that coats ur mouth. I love it. And a heady haze happy Asia face high to it lol


----------



## limonene (Feb 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Mt. Temple. Has a beatiful lemon zest oily taste that coats ur mouth. I love it. And a heady haze happy Asia face high to it lolView attachment 3605981


looks like u nailed her JD, nice job


----------



## mendokush (Feb 11, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Id like to give a shout out to BIG SHOE at headiegardens on ig @Sour Sole. For those who have dealt w him already know. Those who havent, i can't recommend him more. Great customer service! He is a kind soul and a very generous person. We need to support good people like this to ensure their existance in the industry, and in the world. Positive vibes and much love, shoe's got my vote for my first choice go to for my bodhi genetics. Hes all about the cause!! Thank you shoe!!


Just placed my first order with him for some more Bodhi and SrtayFox, cant recommend the guy enough. Great customer service


----------



## Joedank (Feb 11, 2016)

shizniz34 said:


> View attachment 3605678
> Heard y'all like bodhi in here.
> Been awhile but feels so good


that love dog might be a hit ....


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 11, 2016)

Anyone tried the Chocolate Trip f2s? Only seen a couple shots on IG. Seems like a nice strain to breed with for that Chocolate Thai flavor with more controllable and better yielding Sativa traits. 

Someone out there's gotta help me spend this 2 hundo GLG gift card...harder to choose free seeds than I thought lol..


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 11, 2016)

Seriously GLG, wtf.im goingg to shoe with this order.he deserves the cash..but wtf free love triangle new freebie list and a tshirt.

Y do u do this to me. U kno im weak. I.gotta get this shoe order in before i get mass flooded with deals.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 11, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Anyone tried the Chocolate Trip f2s? Only seen a couple shots on IG. Seems like a nice strain to breed with for that Chocolate Thai flavor with more controllable and better yielding Sativa traits.
> 
> Someone out there's gotta help me spend this 2 hundo GLG gift card...harder to choose free seeds than I thought lol..


The research that I did led me to believe that you need to hunt for the chocolate.. I would only allow myself to get them for that because that was what I was looking for at the time... All reports told of a great high of many different flavors to be had.. Hope this helps.. I didn't end up getting this one for these reasons.


----------



## strayfox gear (Feb 11, 2016)

calicat said:


> Only two cats I know that are extremely knowledgeable with that line broski..Cogrown and Silas.



what ever happened to silas?? I haven't seen him on forever..he must have went skunk crazy over there with this cross..

I cant not believe theres not one person out there that does not have the skunk 91 strain release description....I know, ill put my mouth..but I did have it on a flash drive I lost..

fyi, skunk 91 was a rare cross Bodhi made that dropped at the seed depot


https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=44401&page=127


raise the steaks..someone find that description..i made a bet with my brother...lol

ill come off a half pack of micro's starfighter f2's and a special cross I just made using Bodhi's new rare dragonsoul (satin's pizza parlor pheno) imo....this will make the rku, hippy slayer, garlic pickle and rks together, smell like roses..


stay blessed..

*strayfox*


----------



## elkamino (Feb 11, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> what ever happened to silas?? I haven't seen him on forever..he must have went skunk crazy over there with this cross..
> 
> I cant not believe theres not one person out there that does not have the skunk 91 strain release description....I know, ill put my mouth..but I did have it on a flash drive I lost..
> 
> ...


Gorgeous photo you got there strayfox


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 11, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> what ever happened to silas?? I haven't seen him on forever..he must have went skunk crazy over there with this cross..
> 
> I cant not believe theres not one person out there that does not have the skunk 91 strain release description....I know, ill put my mouth..but I did have it on a flash drive I lost..
> 
> ...


I kno i saw incanlama had this cross aawhile ago on instagram, mayb check with him brother.


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 11, 2016)

limonene said:


> Looks like silver mountain could be quite the yielder. View attachment 3605915 View attachment 3605916 View attachment 3605917 View attachment 3605918 View attachment 3605919


Looks awesome! How big is that tent and how many Gavitas are you running in there?


----------



## GreenSanta (Feb 11, 2016)

just bought 2 seeds skylotus and 2 seeds Dragon Fruits, have grown ancient og before, only 1 seed, i wasnt impessed with her but could have been user error and she s the mom of my keeper in the garden anyhow... any thoughts on skylotus and Dragon Fruits, I think DF is new is it? Thanks


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 11, 2016)

limonene said:


> Looks like silver mountain could be quite the yielder. View attachment 3605915 View attachment 3605916 View attachment 3605917 View attachment 3605918 View attachment 3605919


I think that I may have figured out why we disagree on the "Natural Gas" odorizing agent. I have been reading WiKi lol...

Odorants used for natural gas vary from country to country depending on gas distribution regulations. Some odorants used are:

tert-Butylthiol is the main ingredient in many gas odorant blends
Tetrahydrothiophene or THT, is used as an odorant for natural gas, usually in mixtures containing tert-butylthiol
Ethanethiol, commonly known as ethyl mercaptan is used in LPG
Many thiols have strong odors resembling that of garlic. The odors of thiols, particularly those of low molecular weight, are often strong and repulsive. The spray ofskunks consists mainly of low-molecular-weight thiols and derivatives.[9][10][11][12][13] These compounds are detectable by the human nose at concentrations of only 10 parts per billion.[14] Human sweat contains (_R_)/_(S_)-3-methyl-3-sulfanylhexan-1-ol (MSH), detectable at 2 parts per billion and having a fruity, onion-like odor. Women emit significantly more MSH than men.[15] (Methylthio)methanethiol (MeSCH2SH; MTMT) is a strong-smelling volatile thiol, also detectable at parts per billion levels, found in male mouse urine. Lawrence C. Katz and co-workers showed that MTMT functioned as a semiochemical, activating certain mouse olfactory sensory neurons, attracting female mice.[16] Copper has been shown to be required by a specific mouse olfactory receptor, MOR244-3, which is highly responsive to MTMT as well as to various other thiols and related compounds.[17]

Thiols are also responsible for a class of wine faults caused by an unintended reaction between sulfur and yeast and the "skunky" odor of beer that has been exposed to ultraviolet light.

Not all thiols have unpleasant odors. For example, furan-2-ylmethanethiol contributes to the aroma of roasted coffee, whereas grapefruit mercaptan, amonoterpenoid thiol, is responsible for the characteristic scent of grapefruit. The effect of the latter compound is present only at low concentrations. The pure mercaptan has an unpleasant odor.

Natural gas distributors were required to add thiols, originally ethanethiol, to natural gas (which is naturally odorless) after the deadly New London School explosionin New London, Texas, in 1937. Many gas distributors were odorizing gas prior to this event. Most gas odorants utilized currently contain mixtures of mercaptans and sulfides, with t-butyl mercaptan as the main odor constituent. In situations where thiols are used in commercial industry, such as liquid petroleum gas tankers and bulk handling systems, an oxidizing catalyst is used to destroy the odor. A copper-based oxidation catalyst neutralizes the volatile thiols and transforms them into inert products.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thiol


----------



## limonene (Feb 11, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Looks awesome! How big is that tent and how many Gavitas are you running in there?


thanks mojo. Its a 3m x 3m I've got 1x 1000w adjust, 1 x 1000w epapillon, 1 x 600w gavita, 1 x 600w adjust, 3 x600 w parabolics. I've got a 1000w gavita on loan to a friend in need. despite all this my max temp was 20 degrees, absolute nightmare to warm this tent up. i might switch to a 2.4x2.4 for my main crop and a 2.4 x 1.2 tent for fun with seeds and new strains. having 8 different strains with various phenotypes has been a pain to manage, don't feel that anything hit full potential.


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 12, 2016)

limonene said:


> thanks mojo. Its a 3m x 3m I've got 1x 1000w adjust, 1 x 1000w epapillon, 1 x 600w gavita, 1 x 600w adjust, 3 x600 w parabolics. I've got a 1000w gavita on loan to a friend in need. despite all this my max temp was 20 degrees, absolute nightmare to warm this tent up. i might switch to a 2.4x2.4 for my main crop and a 2.4 x 1.2 tent for fun with seeds and new strains. having 8 different strains with various phenotypes has been a pain to manage, don't feel that anything hit full potential.


That's nuts that you have that much gear going and your temps stay that low. Bravo. I want to try out a 1k Gavita soon but that will be after I re-do my setup. Whats your opinion on how the other brands compare to the Gavitas? Whats the heat generation off the DE bulb setups like, it would seem not bad but is that because of the lights or your space being cool to begin with? I am assuming they are all digital ballasts, if so do you ever have any issues with RF interference? They claim by eliminating the cords running to a remote ballast that's not a problem but the last thing I need is a nosy cable man snooping around trying to figure out why the neighbors wifi isn't working. Sorry for so many questions but I am stoned and curious.


----------



## calicat (Feb 12, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> just bought 2 seeds skylotus and 2 seeds Dragon Fruits, have grown ancient og before, only 1 seed, i wasnt impessed with her but could have been user error and she s the mom of my keeper in the garden anyhow... any thoughts on skylotus and Dragon Fruits, I think DF is new is it? Thanks


I wanna say it's been up for sale for over 18 months now. But do not hold me to that lol.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 12, 2016)

Tranquil Elephantizer Remix V2 @ 44 days. Sorry about the stray fiber lol.

My next Bodhi's...!







Apollo 11 F4 Selects x 3







Dank Sinatras x 2 (I'm trying to get 1 more to germinate)







Dream Beavers x 2 (Trying to get 1 more to germinate since one flopped over and didn't survive )


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 12, 2016)

I see Bodhi put the new tester list up over at Breedbay Thanks to @pnwmystery <3 


Can anyone tell me anything about the Kashmir, Goldstar or Durban dad?


----------



## limonene (Feb 12, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I think that I may have figured out why we disagree on the "Natural Gas" odorizing agent. I have been reading WiKi lol...
> 
> Odorants used for natural gas vary from country to country depending on gas distribution regulations. Some odorants used are:
> 
> ...


Haha yeah I get you now, the smells have changed. My favourite plant is the "gas leak at the bleach factory pheno". Twice the size of the others, quickest densest and frostiest God damn I've found the holy grail.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I see Bodhi put the new tester list up over at Breedbay Thanks to @pnwmystery <3
> 
> Can anyone tell me anything about the Kashmir, Goldstar or Durban dad?


I saw that. Decided these gems must be tested. Im making room baby. More wookie? Looks like it lol.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I saw that. Decided these gems must be tested. Im making room baby. More wookie? Looks like it lol.


Yes I'm very intrigued by the wookie especially when it was stated

"high thc = 88g13hp
heavy terpene = wookie
indoor sativa = snow lotus
healing = sunshine daydream"


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 12, 2016)

And just a hunch. Id go after that gsc x durban. Idk y. But its screaming to me "Urbmon....im totally dank and awsome..u should get me and stuff" and it sounds exactly like eric cartman lol


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yes I'm very intrigued by the wookie especially when it was stated
> 
> "high thc = 88g13hp
> heavy terpene = wookie
> ...


I know...ssdd = healing, wookie =heavy terp. Ssdd x wookie= healing terpene tornado lol

But wat is the dragonsblood?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 12, 2016)

LOL



JDGreen said:


> I know...ssdd = healing, wookie =heavy terp. Ssdd x wookie= healing terpene tornado lol
> 
> But wat is the dragonsblood?


Yes this is exactly what I was wondering. What does the dragonsblood bring to the table?

I'm thinking Stardawg Guava x Wookie would be interesting considering I just finished Stardawg Guava x 88g13hp. It'd be neat to compare them. Also the UW Black Hashplant x Dragonsblood since I did the UW Black x 88g13hp.

And then the Bubba x Wookie and Bubba x 88g13hp would be neat because I have Jabbas Stash going right now. 

Or do I go with completely different varieties? It's all a bit overwhelming haha. Last 2 times I let them pick for me.

So many others are intriguing. gsc x durban for sure, goji raspberry sharpie f2, skunk va seems to have a lot of hype(for good reason? idk), goji qm?, the white


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> And just a hunch. Id go after that gsc x durban. Idk y. But its screaming to me "Urbmon....im totally dank and awsome..u should get me and stuff" and it sounds exactly like eric cartman lol


IMHO, I see that gsc x durban and I think "yeah, that def has hermie potential..." Keeper phenos will def be dank though! !

Ive seen two other cookie x (durban crosses) by two different breeders and custies were complaining about high instances of herm, and one of the breeders (rightly) made an announcement cautioning about possibility.

I think that the herm trait inherent in gsc possibly became more pronounced in the aforementioned two crosses' progeny b/c of addition of another recessive herm trait, possibly from the Durban used...

It is possible that the Durban pheno Bodhi using different genotype than those other crosses, and it is, theoretically, possible that the landrace genetics will actually delete the gsc hermie tendencies...interested to see how it goes, def hoping for the best!


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 12, 2016)

Gsc is riskier. But i admit. I was assuming u would be willing to or able to take that chance. Mayb a bit presumptuous. 
I guess i can admit this. I already emailed and sent out for ...the white x wookie. Had too. Lucky charms made me bitter lol

Amd i swear to god. I am talking to shoe as we speak about the stardawg guava x wookie hes got.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 12, 2016)

the gsc x durban is a tempter for sure I always am tempted by gsc crosses to see what the hype is all about. Ain't no GSC around here..... well truth is ain't none of those strains around here hahaha.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 12, 2016)

limonene said:


> Haha yeah I get you now, the smells have changed. My favourite plant is the "gas leak at the bleach factory pheno". Twice the size of the others, quickest densest and frostiest God damn I've found the holy grail.


I have 2 phenos of the "gas leak". The short one likes to make big buds and is probably the shortest one of the whole pack, does that sound right, or do I need to get another pack before they are out? I just thought that you were probably better at growing and we might have the same pheno?


----------



## Slimjimham (Feb 12, 2016)

@strayfox gear 

I found it!!! I'll pm you my address 

--------
Bodhi Posted this Today: 

heres the collected info from me on the skunk 91..... 

outdoor season is upon us, and its a shame for me to be sitting on these amazing seeds for another season.
so i decided, what the hell… I'm just gonna let them all out for all the skunk fiends that have been waiting years to grow some old school rks funk. the original beans were from my friend xochipilli, he got them from an old vietnam vet who picked up the beans in cali in the 70's and then moved back east with running them for 12 generations. they are pretty darn cool, dark, stinky afghani like plants, that repel insects, animals, and mold. they are full on skunk, stink up your block when growing, but they don't hold the funk through the cure and are a little unstable indoors, so i made some experimental crosses with them to see if i could anchor the funk through the cure. of the several hybrids i made the chem 91 x rks was the most successful for the true old school skunk experience. these limited seeds represent the closest I've ever came to a true roadkill type plant, not all phenos will carry through the intense meaty garlic death dorritos through the cure, but if you pop a pack you will find something that will, the pheno i kept from 5 girls is the most disgusting plant i have ever encountered, its so strange that you keep on huffing the jar to see if its really that funky. potency is high, with a rubber body and a stoney mind. yield is quite good. outdoors mold resistance was excellent. a truly awesome outdoor specimen if you have no nosy neighbors.
indoors strong carbon filtration is a must. you will be able to smell what your getting into even in early veg. so enjoy this stinky gift of canna love, and big thanks to xochipilli and to the old-timer that kept them alive all these years. 

one pack per person please please so everybody can get a chance to grow these beautiful unique plants.. 

limited 66 packs

*********

i just want to restate the skunk 91 is an outdoor line, and has been developed and tested by me outdoors only, there is one indoor completed grow report here on tsd, but with everbody getting excited about f2ing i just wanted to say if you are going to f2 indoors please be very careful and cautious, the 91 chem is solid, but when i did the pure rks indoors they were sensitive to stress, so please keep a good eye on them, or better yet work with them under the big hps in the sky.

this has been a better safe than sorry public service announcement from bodhi seeds….

**********

theres no conspiracy...

it was developed outdoors, but theres no reason it can't be run indoors, since all my breeding work and testing was done outside on this line i feel its necessary to share my observations and cautions, i realized that alot of people are probably going to run the line in completely different parameters and environments, some optimal and some less than optimal, and with the parents being chem and rks i ask you to please keep an eye on it if you run it indoors.


heres some more info so you can get a better feel for it.

this line has been in the works for awhile..

i first grew the rks mother line indoors, where i was not super impressed, although the plant reeked, the funk would not stay through the cure, and it had some indoor stress issues probably from being an outdoor line since the 70's, when i got it it was an f12 from its second home, and had only been grow outdoors... it seemed like it was cranky and had a nice case of inbreeding depression, or maybe it just did not like being indoors.

so i figured i would run it outdoors, it did much much better outdoors, but it still did not keep the funk through the cure. 

so i made a few hybrids to try and anchor in the funk through the cure, out of the two i tested, one was super strong in effect (dirty hippy x rks aka hippy slayer) and one was super strong in rks aroma (skunk 91). the hybrids had great vigor and beauty and a few packs were sent out for testing after sitting in the fridge awhile.

the skunk 91 is amazing outdoors, quick finish, mold and bug resistant, and had the funk of the rks, and with the blessings of the cannabis mother the ability in some phenos to keep the rks all the way through the cure. this is an incredible plant, a dark queen among cannabis configurations, and a jewel in anybodies collection. i have not grown it indoors but theres is a test by bsb. i like to be open and honest so thats why i wrote that post, i wanted to make it clear how the plant was designed and tested and in which parameters i had personally seen it thrive. i will trade back two packs of anything thats currently available from bodhi seeds for your skunk 91 pack if you no longer want it.

the release was timed to be available for this years outdoor season along with the ethiopian, aruba, and malawi. 
im sorry if anybody feels mislead, i was excited, and rushed to get it out there....

i hope you all enjoy this line as much as i do..

blessings
b

*******

testing update:

im doing one of my infamous test runs on a bunch of new stuff, i run my room super dirty for these runs, light leaks, fert spikes, root bound, low light, overwatering, underwatering, etc.. 

it looks like im doing a good job cause alot of stuff is showing how sensitive it is, the cherry pie and urkle went so berserk i had to remove them from the room, alot of my kushes and landraces are dropping sacks, and one of the skunk 91's is doing it too. im pinching off things and monitering if they continue, usually its a 3-4 week flower cycle thing. its actually really interesting to see which plants trigger under environmental stress. even siblings can be exact opposites, i have an oaxacan that if you even look at it wrong it drops pollen, but its sister is standing tall no problems at all. 

so im going to say again if you run your skunk 91's indoors please keep an eye on them just incase, this plant has its limits.


----------



## limonene (Feb 12, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have 2 phenos of the "gas leak". The short one likes to make big buds and is probably the shortest one of the whole pack, does that sound right, or do I need to get another pack before they are out? I just thought that you were probably better at growing and we might have the same pheno?


Yeah I have 2 phenos with gas leak smels and 4 phenos out of 4 plants total. There are 2 plants with huge buds, the gas leak pheno ready in 9 weeks, good density and another fluffy 11 weeker, not much smell to her, my least favourite. The other gas leak man she doesn't have the huge buds but she is amazing, frosty, dense and amazing, smelt sour bleach till last week when the gas came out. On closer examination she's twice the size of all the other plants and has put out maybe 3 times more heads, she looks like the quality AND the yielder. Maybe the best plant from seed I've found (for yield and bag appeal, not smoked any yet) in a few years. How long does your big bud one run for?


----------



## limonene (Feb 12, 2016)

@MustangStudFarm in that pic that's about 1.5m2, a quarter of my tent, the front 2/3 on the left Is the plant I really like, the front right 1/3 are the gas big bud which I like, back right if u can see it is the one I don't like. Oh and back left smells of peaches haha. I think u might need to get another pack!


----------



## strayfox gear (Feb 12, 2016)

@Slimjimham 

thank the green gods...wow...
that's gotta be the hardest bodhi description to find ever. .....lol..I wanna know where u found it..
awesome, awesome job bro..thank u ..

im good on my end..hell, I might drive to ya..lol.

have a great weekend....stay blessed my friend..

*strayfox*

skunk 91


----------



## Slimjimham (Feb 12, 2016)

@strayfox gear I'm kind of a computer guru ha. I found that info on bb but it took some digging.... I love a challenge 

I hit you up on ig to follow you but I use that for internet marketing mostly so you prob thought who the fuck is that guy.... Im johndough207 on ig, so accept that shit ha.... I make a pretty good income marketing for companies online, so one quick look at that page and you'll get it ha, no need to follow back on ig since I'm mostly marketing and don't want to clog up your feed 

Thanks again... Let me know if you need any more digging done for anything!

Looking forward to the care package! I'll keep in touch!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 12, 2016)

Anybody familiar with the Oceanside/Carlsbad area? My wife got a wild hair and were driving there tonight! I got a med card a while back that is still valid in CA.. Anybody know where I go to get some quality organics or dare I say some full melt?? Where I am from I might as well be a kid with cancer and poor parents that get to go to Disneyland for the weekend!


----------



## goo_berry (Feb 12, 2016)

Skimmed almost the entire thread. Awesomeness!!!


----------



## goo_berry (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm about to start my first grow. My buddy recommended spoke highly of Bodhi so I ordered some Dank Sinatra and some Blueberry Hashplant. Hopefully I don't kill them!


----------



## slightlytoasted (Feb 12, 2016)

Hey all! Love the stuff ive been able to try from bodhi. 

Was wondering... in your guys opinion, where is the best place for me to try and score some of his gear?

thanks! much love all


----------



## greendiamond9 (Feb 12, 2016)

slightlytoasted said:


> Hey all! Love the stuff ive been able to try from bodhi.
> 
> Was wondering... in your guys opinion, where is the best place for me to try and score some of his gear?
> 
> thanks! much love all


GLG https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/bodhi
SVOC http://www.holisticnursery.com/in-stock.html
James Bean Co https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/breeders/shop-bodhi-seeds
There are more on Instagram


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 12, 2016)

slightlytoasted said:


> Hey all! Love the stuff ive been able to try from bodhi.
> 
> Was wondering... in your guys opinion, where is the best place for me to try and score some of his gear?
> 
> thanks! much love all


If you're familiar with IG you can go directly through one of bodhi's associates, @headygardens. They call him big shoe. He's one of the kindest souIs I know.


----------



## unwine99 (Feb 12, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> My Goji Ogs:
> View attachment 3572651
> I've whittled it down to 8, 4 males and 4 females. I wanted to keep one of the males for pollen chucking, still not sure which one yet. As you can see, the big dude in the back really wants me to choose him.
> 
> ...


Goji Ogs day 26 of 12/12. I'm starting to pick up some berry/vicks vapor rub scents -- very nice!
 
 
2nd layer of the canopy getting chunky as well.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Feb 12, 2016)

Green Line is now carrying Bodhi
http://www.glcheckout.com/product-category/g/bodhi-seeds/


----------



## weariedjuggler (Feb 12, 2016)

i didnt see it mentioned on this thread yet but attitude seedbank is running a bodhi deal right now. buy a pack and get a 5 seed mix pack free. I bought dank sinatra and elfinstone. I'm just not sure if the mix packs are labeled with the strains or if they are just randoms. I've never gotten a mix pack before.


----------



## futant (Feb 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I know...ssdd = healing, wookie =heavy terp. Ssdd x wookie= healing terpene tornado lol
> 
> But wat is the dragonsblood?




that purple mark is still there from the sap wipe 3 days ago.

"

new dragons blood lines

i have been working on a secret project for a few years, not trying
to be sneaky, just wanted to make sure i could pull it off before i
spilled the beans. I’m about 75% done and things are going very
well. its a new male, a male that brings with it a unique genetic
marker. the male and its progeny bleed a dark red/violet high brix
sap that resembles blood, along with a very different terpene
signature and a beautiful uplifting high. originaly i called it
just blood, but to not confuse people with the old Hawaiian sativa
of the same name, i renamed the line dragons blood after the dark
aromatic tree sap used by magicians to ward of negative energies
and infuse the work space with positive vibes. the line is based
off a unique individual from the pipeline hashplant seeds, i
sprouted all 23, and one plant had the red trait, I’m thinking it
has hawiian blood ancestry deep in its genetics or it was crossed
pollinated by the blood. the line dates from the mid nineties, and
was bred by a kind soul with deep roots in islands cannabis
heritage, he’s no longer with us but will live on through the
seeds. in order to isolate the traits in blood specimen i took a
pipeline male and crossed it to the blood, then grew out 33 of
those looking for the blood trait, about 30% had the trait. i then
took those plants and open pollinated them. the next wave had 50%
blood traits. repeat the process, now were up to 70%. f1 hybrids
with the line are showing a 50% blood traits. blood expressing
hybrids of hybrids are showing 16% blood traits with a limited
experiment of only 6 seeds. i think one more ix of the line and it
will be pretty dominate, I’m hoping not so dominate that it takes
over, the deadly g inbreeding taught me that further is not always
better, its about balance and synergy. I’ve grown out the dragons
blood hashplant (dragons blood f2 x 88g13hp) twice, she’s a
beautiful frosty beauty, with that refreshing effect on the mind,
body, and soul. testers with the f3 males are ready, and f4s will
be popped soon. I’m not sure if i want the trait to stay within the
f1’s and initial hybrid outcrosses or be dominate enough to move
more freely into the greater gene pool. the applications are novel
and vast. put a hundred og’s in the room, not an easy task to tell
them apart, but if one bleeds red you know which that one is. you
can also link the trait to other traits making breeding easier by
selecting for colored sap individuals. starting family lines and
lineages from this royal blood pool will offer up endless
possibilities. with deep gratitude and love, Its my pleasure to
offer up this this true breeding scarlet cannabis treasure line for
the community and the future…

dragons blood hashplant: this first release is about a year and a half old and its seems a shame to keep them in the fridge any longer, it was the preliminary experimental hybrid to see if the blood trait would cross over easily.
its the original ndn 88g13/hp male wed to the original blood female. the offspring are not that fragrant, but the crystallization, potency, and effect make this a
hashplant treasure.
it has that refreshing quality that i really search for in cannabis. it looks and grows similar to the white
with a subtle green myrtle aroma and a tropical flower exhale.
potency is high with a very well rounded high that does not put you
down, feels like riding a bike made of marshmellows and aereolas.
9 week from clone/ generous yields, 50% blood sap traits…."

I believe Bodhi's stud is an F3. I might also add a houseplant flower\geranium terp profile.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 13, 2016)

Awesome thanks for that @futant


----------



## littlegiant (Feb 13, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> Goji Ogs day 26 of 12/12. I'm starting to pick up some berry/vicks vapor rub scents -- very nice!
> View attachment 3607171
> View attachment 3607174
> 2nd layer of the canopy getting chunky as well.
> ...


Very nice! Boy I really fucked mine up. Not happy at all. Over nuted the fuck out of them. Skinny wimpy buds. Not filling the whole stem up either. Definetly not a nice green like yours, but mine are getting very frosty though. super thick canopy .
I bought a really really cheap 1000w bulb before this grow so im hoping the new one I put in last night will bulk them up a little before the shit harvest..
Don't even want to post pics. If there was a hall of shame for plants, these would be winners!


----------



## unwine99 (Feb 13, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> Very nice! Boy I really fucked mine up. Not happy at all. Over nuted the fuck out of them. Skinny wimpy buds. Not filling the whole stem up either. Definetly not a nice green like yours, but mine are getting very frosty though. super thick canopy .
> I bought a really really cheap 1000w bulb before this grow so im hoping the new one I put in last night will bulk them up a little before the shit harvest..
> Don't even want to post pics. If there was a hall of shame for plants, these would be winners!


Thanks! Believe me man, I've been there my fair share of times as well...best to just get em across the finish line and concentrate on the next batch. These are actually a darker shade of green than I would prefer but it's a new soil with a new strain so whatevs, I'm not too concerned; I'd rather deal with dark green leaves than an early fade.


----------



## littlegiant (Feb 13, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> Thanks! Believe me man, I've been there my fair share of times as well...best to just get em across the finish line and concentrate on the next batch. These are actually a darker shade of green than I would prefer but it's a new soil with a new strain so whatevs, I'm not too concerned; I'd rather deal with dark green leaves than an early fade.


Yes the leaves faded way too early. My SSDD had dark green leaves like that almost to harvest and I like that. Oh my Goji's are not a total loss, and should turn out fairly good, just not as good as I expected. Like you said finish em up and on to the next batch!


----------



## mendokush (Feb 13, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> what ever happened to silas?? I haven't seen him on forever..he must have went skunk crazy over there with this cross..
> 
> I cant not believe theres not one person out there that does not have the skunk 91 strain release description....I know, ill put my mouth..but I did have it on a flash drive I lost..
> 
> ...


@strayfox gear I need this new strain of yours, I simply love the funky girls. I serched that Skunk 91 with no luck


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 13, 2016)

mendokush said:


> @strayfox gear I need this new strain of yours, I simply love the funky girls. I serched that Skunk 91 with no luck


Mos Def, @strayfox gear throw a notice wen u get some skunk 91 male crosses out to shoe. Imma have to grab one..or everyone ever lol.

But ...I did just send out for the kalifornia. Nepali og x g13hp! Aww yeah


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 13, 2016)

The vegging jabbas. Gonna take some clones today and put them into flower tonight.

group shot
 

My favorite lookin lady
 

and maybe bubba doms? Short and squat with fat leaves, not very productive branching and one already has a coffee smell.


----------



## genuity (Feb 13, 2016)

Love them full plant pics....they look good.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 13, 2016)

Got me testers confirmed. Aww yeah its about to get shwifty in here. 
Got some the white X wookies on the waaaaaaay...hopefully if not some skunk va x woookieeee yeah.lol so much wookie


----------



## GrayeVOx (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey guys just got done topdressing castings and doing a little clean up on the girls, I'm going to flip these 7 boysenberry hp tomorrow. Second pic is the big girl in the middle.  
VO


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Got me testers confirmed. Aww yeah its about to get shwifty in here.
> Got some the white X wookies on the waaaaaaay...hopefully if not some skunk va x woookieeee yeah.lol so much wookie


So hard to decide! I got the white x wookies on my list too though.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes but wat was first lol


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 13, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> Goji Ogs day 26 of 12/12. I'm starting to pick up some berry/vicks vapor rub scents -- very nice!
> View attachment 3607171
> View attachment 3607174
> 2nd layer of the canopy getting chunky as well.
> ...


Love how hard those girls are praying. Very nice


----------



## futant (Feb 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yes but wat was first lol


My preference request for next run (usual pick 5 get sent 1)
strawberry milk x Wookie
goji raspberry sharpie f2 x Wookie
86 uw black x dragonsblood
lemon g x Wookie
pine indica x kashmir


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 13, 2016)

In my experience though. U get ur first choice. But thats just anecdotal.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 13, 2016)

Finally pulled the trigger on some bodhi gear...goji and ssdd... Pretty excited about it


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on some bodhi gear...goji and ssdd... Pretty excited about it


Good call on that ssdd.mine ruled(like everyones) keep us posted brother


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Good call on that ssdd.mine ruled(like everyones) keep us posted brother


Hardest part was trying to pick a free pack!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 13, 2016)

I picked the pinesoul X wookie as my first, white X wookie was my second... I only chose the two but I always leave the email with a _choose anything you want me to run pick _as well.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on some bodhi gear...goji and ssdd... Pretty excited about it


I think that my SSDD got snagged at Chicago customs!? It has been there for 10 days now!!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 13, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I think that my SSDD got snagged at Chicago customs!? It has been there for 10 days now!!!


Let's hope not! I've had items sit there for awhile too... I think I'm done with overseas seedbanks....now who's gonna be the first U.S. seedbank to be as big as herbies or attitude. Hmmmm


----------



## elephantSea (Feb 13, 2016)

anybody know why I never get a confirmation email from breedbay? I'd like to post over there too, but don't ever seem to get an email from them. not in junk, spam, it doesnt get deleted, nadda, nothing


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 13, 2016)

elephantSea said:


> anybody know why I never get a confirmation email from breedbay? I'd like to post over there too, but don't ever seem to get an email from them. not in junk, spam, it doesnt get deleted, nadda, nothing


Try logging in, I never got one and realized I could login like a year later..lol


----------



## elkamino (Feb 13, 2016)

VDay deal at GLG is incredible, for $315 I just scored 80 Bodhi beans +. I got 11 packs of

Granola Funk 
Dream Beaver 
Sunshine Daydream
White lotus

Plus freebies:
Love Triangle x2
Purple Urkle x Snow lotus
Wolf Pack

(h)Appy camper


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 14, 2016)

dayum that is a killer deal!!!!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I think I'm done with overseas seedbanks...


When I started buying seeds, it was not an option to buy(mail) seeds across state lines. Things are changing! I am still waiting for a mail-order clone company!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 14, 2016)

elephantSea said:


> anybody know why I never get a confirmation email from breedbay? I'd like to post over there too, but don't ever seem to get an email from them. not in junk, spam, it doesnt get deleted, nadda, nothing


Try registering with a gmail account i herd that solves alot of the issues


----------



## futant (Feb 14, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> In my experience though. U get ur first choice. But thats just anecdotal.


last time I got something similar to my second choice. You just never know; it doesn't matter.


----------



## littlegiant (Feb 14, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I think that my SSDD got snagged at Chicago customs!? It has been there for 10 days now!!!


That's why I stopped ordering overseas! Last draw was pulling into my driveway after work and seeing that package ive been waiting for with that green tape. 3 times and im done.
I know GLG is not as big as choice ect... but they have a big selection of Bodhi plus good freebies. Good luck and hope you get those beans.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 14, 2016)

Bum 


MustangStudFarm said:


> I think that my SSDD got snagged at Chicago customs!? It has been there for 10 days now!!!


Bum sauce, hey man depending on who u ordered from, they should resend. But yeah no more overseas. U may b nervous sending cash, but send it to big shoe. Hes got ur back man for real. I was nervous wen i started sending cash but its the best way. <Period


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 14, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> send it to big shoe


This is far from my first green tape experience. I just want it to stop really. I dont think that the pack of SSDD will be re-shipped because it is out of stock at MWS. I will probablly have to pick a different pack.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 14, 2016)

elkamino said:


> VDay deal at GLG is incredible, for $315 I just scored 80 Bodhi beans +. I got 11 packs of
> 
> Granola Funk
> Dream Beaver
> ...


11 packs for 315? What is the valentines promo? Is it different than the buy 2 packs at full price and get 1 pack free?
I requested the same freebies haha purple snow, love triangle, wolf pack, and blueberry snow


----------



## elkamino (Feb 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> 11 packs for 315? What is the valentines promo? Is it different than the buy 2 packs at full price and get 1 pack free?
> I requested the same freebies haha purple snow, love triangle, wolf pack, and blueberry snow


No, same promo, by "11-packs" I just meant 11 seeds/pack. Sorry for the confusion, it was late and I musta been ripped because my math was off anyway...  

...PLUS I spent more than I ever have on a seed order too... d'oh.

It was an impulse buy really, as I've almost no room to flower right now and plenty of seeds. But how do you NOT stock up on Bodhi gear when packs are Buy Two Get Two Free?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 14, 2016)

elkamino said:


> No, same promo, by "11-packs" I just meant 11 seeds/pack. Sorry for the confusion, it was late and I musta been ripped because my math was off anyway...
> 
> ...PLUS I spent more than I ever have on a seed order too... d'oh.
> 
> It was an impulse buy really, as I've almost no room to flower right now and plenty of seeds. But how do you NOT stock up on Bodhi gear when packs are Buy Two Get Two Free?


It's buy 2 get 2 free? Is that the valentines promo? or is it buy 2 get 1 free?


----------



## ShyGuru (Feb 14, 2016)

The glg promo is buy 2 get 1 free plus a free pack of love triangle


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 14, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> The glg promo is buy 2 get 1 free plus a free pack of love triangle


Oh right on... I had no idea. I placed an order yesterday and glg didn't say anything about it


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Feb 15, 2016)

Sour butterscotch x g13/hp88


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 15, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> This is far from my first green tape experience. I just want it to stop really. I dont think that the pack of SSDD will be re-shipped because it is out of stock at MWS. I will probablly have to pick a different pack.


Bummer, but ur welcome to hit up shoe @headiegardens, he will put all ur concerns at ease. Warrior for the cause, and a farmer like the rest of us...in shoes are words quote " Im just a big fat white beach bum stoner hippy..." lol. I love this guy .


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 15, 2016)

Lookin for sum clarification... so basically wats the straight difference between skunk va, skunk 91, chem 91, chem 91 JB. 

So my understanding was that(coming from Indiana), skunk va was the online username of sorts for a grower named chemdog who popped some seeds from a guy named joe, that was named chemdawg. There the staples, chem 3, chem 4, original chem 91 aka skunk va, and chem D... there were others(a,b,c,and 1,2..a male wat not)

But that skunk va is chem 91, so back to the original question. Ive seen all of these listed. Is skunk 91 an f2. ? Idk im sure someone does though


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Feb 15, 2016)

Ordered space monkey and ssdd. Wolf pack and urkle x lotus were free choices, dunno which it will be plus another love triangle for free. Stoked as hell.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Feb 15, 2016)

I believe all the seeds came from the same bag and that the jb is most likely an s1 of the skva cut. Im not an authority on the matter tho just trying to recall what i read.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 15, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> I believe all the seeds came from the same bag and that the jb is most likely an s1 of the skva cut. Im not an authority on the matter tho just trying to recall what i read.


Thanks for the input. Im assuming each are similar ranging from saty doms to alittle more indica so it doesnt matter too much. But checking becuz bodhi has chem 3, chem4, chem 91, skunk va crosses. And mayb chem d idk.


----------



## COGrown (Feb 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Lookin for sum clarification... so basically wats the straight difference between skunk va, skunk 91, chem 91, chem 91 JB.
> 
> So my understanding was that(coming from Indiana), skunk va was the online username of sorts for a grower named chemdog who popped some seeds from a guy named joe, that was named chemdawg. There the staples, chem 3, chem 4, original chem 91 aka skunk va, and chem D... there were others(a,b,c,and 1,2..a male wat not)
> 
> But that skunk va is chem 91, so back to the original question. Ive seen all of these listed. Is skunk 91 an f2. ? Idk im sure someone does though


There is the chem 91 sk va cut, and the chem 91 jb cut. Chem and jb now say they are both cuts from the same seed mom that just look slightly different. Bodhi has both now but he had the 91 jb first, so that was used in the earlier hybrids and might be a better breeder. 
Skunk 91 is bodhi's one time cross of chem 91 jb with an old RKS line male.


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 15, 2016)

The Chemdog origin story is interesting mostly because it has been a thing wrapped in mystery and lore. I spent a fair amount of time reading about it, here is a decent write up of everything. 

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=60048

Lots of details have come out over the years as the people involved have connected again on grow forums which I think is pretty cool. Hard to imagine how some 17 year old dead head looking to get high would have such an impact by introduced genetics into the game that would forever change it. I have been to Deer Creek (where all this took place) more times then I can count and ironically enough it is the place where I bought the best weed I personally have ever had. 

The only other strain history that I can think of that has this much controversy is Triangle Kush/Crippie/OG Kush. 

Fun stuff to read about when you are baked and bored.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 15, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> The Chemdog origin story is interesting mostly because it has been a thing wrapped in mystery and lore. I spent a fair amount of time reading about it, here is a decent write up of everything.
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=60048
> 
> ...


I don't know about this story lol. Fun read though, I like how the origin story people used to claim was og is now the 91 chemdog. And it was selfed to make og and sour d. I think chemdog has been around longer than this story makes out. 


And the genetics listed for headband are wrong as well. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 15, 2016)

What pisses me off are that the guys who are famous JB, Chemdawg, P-DUB etc had nothing to do with breeding or growing the original line. They just got lucky and found seeds in the bag. I can't believe in this day and age the original source of this herb hasn't been tracked down yet for comment. I bet its some good ole boys in the hills that probably don't even have internet yet and have no idea how famous their weed is lol.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 15, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> What pisses me off are that the guys who are famous JB, Chemdawg, P-DUB etc had nothing to do with breeding or growing the original line. They just got lucky and found seeds in the bag. I can't believe in this day and age the original source of this herb hasn't been tracked down yet for comment. I bet its some good ole boys in the hills that probably don't even have internet yet and have no idea how famous their weed is lol.


I was just thinking the same thing! These old dawgs are so used to fighting the war when it was heavy so they just live underground. Had a lot of hermit grower friends that just own local markets and they have no clue and they don't give a shit. those are my favorite peeps.


----------



## calicat (Feb 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Lookin for sum clarification... so basically wats the straight difference between skunk va, skunk 91, chem 91, chem 91 JB.
> 
> So my understanding was that(coming from Indiana), skunk va was the online username of sorts for a grower named chemdog who popped some seeds from a guy named joe, that was named chemdawg. There the staples, chem 3, chem 4, original chem 91 aka skunk va, and chem D... there were others(a,b,c,and 1,2..a male wat not)
> 
> But that skunk va is chem 91, so back to the original question. Ive seen all of these listed. Is skunk 91 an f2. ? Idk im sure someone does though


Skunk VA - more Og looking structure ; more fuelly than Chem 91 JB; terminal end node yielder; longer flower time 11 plus weeks
Chem 91 JB - more old school diesel structure; citrus note more detectable than Skunk VA; overall better yielder than Skunk VA; shorter flower time 10 plus weeks; more heady hit
Skunk 91 - limited edition cross by Bodhi using Skunk VA and RKS
Chem 91 - generally was used to differentiate from the other early chems; this was the first keeper


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 15, 2016)

Yay, thanx eveybody. This generally goes with the story i was told. Its a pretty big pot story in Indiana and u know it prolly was some good ol boys...that stuff they put out in little old Indiana/Kentucky border is straight bomb. Ever heard of bubblegum..OMG. 
Ne they prolly got internet. My single uncle who spends 90% of his life in a tree stand or in a boat in the serious hills of Kentucky has him some internet lol.


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yay, thanx eveybody. This generally goes with the story i was told. Its a pretty big pot story in Indiana and u know it prolly was some good ol boys...that stuff they put out in little old Indiana/Kentucky border is straight bomb. Ever heard of bubblegum..OMG.
> Ne they prolly got internet. My single uncle who spends 90% of his life in a tree stand or in a boat in the serious hills of Kentucky has him some internet lol.


Here goes handful of breeders currently using Indiana Bubblegum:

CannaVenture: Indiana OG (Indiana Bubblegum Clone x Bear OG from Karma Genetics) 

Mosca Seeds: Old Time Indiana Bubble Gum (Indiana Bubble Gum x Old Time Moonshine)

Reeferman: Bazooka Joe Bubblegum (our version of the classic Bubblegum, a pure-breeding indica / sativa hybrid. Originally from Indiana, USA)

Franchise: Gummo (probably Indiana Bubblegum x Orange Juice Bud). Alien Orange Gum (Gummo x Alien Tech)


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 15, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Here goes handful of breeders currently using Indiana Bubblegum:
> 
> CannaVenture: Indiana OG (Indiana Bubblegum Clone x Bear OG from Karma Genetics)
> 
> ...


Lol i kno it really got popular. That was one, if not the first real dank i smoked. I was prolly 15 or so. And it tasted exactly like original big leagur chew. It changes ur life wen u smoke reggie and then outta nowhere....bam...straighy gum goodness.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 15, 2016)

I know some of yall r sitting down right now smoking some bodhi.

Post a pic with name here. Pic Collection.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-strains-finished-pics-onlyonly.898412/


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I know some of yall r sitting down right now smoking some bodhi.
> 
> Post a pic with name here. Pic Collection.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-strains-finished-pics-onlyonly.898412/


Good lookin bro we need a thread like that! I just posted my completed bodhi flowers.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 15, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Good lookin bro we need a thread like that! I just posted my completed bodhi flowers.


THANK YOU ALL WHO PARTICIPAAAAAAATE!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 15, 2016)

haha I just noticed you wanted trimmed so I removed a couple of the pictures. I will re-post in a day or two after trimming.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 16, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> haha I just noticed you wanted trimmed so I removed a couple of the pictures. I will re-post in a day or two after trimming.


No problem, im sure yall get the idea but....

Its basically a thread so those who r on the fence on some bodhi gear, can look at some finished bud.to see if it looks appealing. Sometimes much different than the live plant.


Secondly, Tester #7 ssdd x wookie, is at ~25-30% amber on sugar leaves. (This is a lower bud so upper may b abit more)Should we pull her? Im leaving this one up to u guys.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 16, 2016)

OMG x GHASH about to go in to flower...


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 16, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> OMG x GHASH about to go in to flower... View attachment 3609608


is that a two node lolipop on that girl?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 16, 2016)

Granola Funk, Blue Tara, Purple Lotus(hopefully), and Love Triangle on the way from GLG. 

Props to GLG on one of the best promos I've seen. Jeffy seems like quite a stand up guy. GLG is the gold standard in US banks IMO and more banks should strive to get on his level of customer service and honesty.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 16, 2016)

wish mountain #1


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 16, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I think that my SSDD got snagged at Chicago customs!? It has been there for 10 days now!!!


That sux homie. Coming from overseas?


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 16, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> What pisses me off are that the guys who are famous JB, Chemdawg, P-DUB etc had nothing to do with breeding or growing the original line. They just got lucky and found seeds in the bag. I can't believe in this day and age the original source of this herb hasn't been tracked down yet for comment. I bet its some good ole boys in the hills that probably don't even have internet yet and have no idea how famous their weed is lol.


Ive been to some places in nor cal that are so secluded and the people are so outta touch w reality that its like another country. People living in commune like villages w no utilities even! that have almost no contact w the outside world, yet they grow herb lol. Hard to believe there are places like this, especially in heavily populated CA! I can only imagine the hidden gems of genetics that are quietly tucked away in places like this around the world! Pretty exciting to think about!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 16, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> That sux homie. Coming from overseas?


I thought that I got banned a couple of days ago for talking bad about RIU sponsors lol!!! This is my 1st of 6 orders from MWS that got caught. My Tangie order from Choice is behind schedule also!

I was thinking about getting Satsuma or A-11 this time since they cannot replace SSDD... @Amos Otis How is your A-11 looking?


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 16, 2016)

Wow that sux man sry to hear that. Ive ordered alot for outta country and havent had this happen, yet! ( knock on wood) best of luck bro. Such a shame for any genetics to get swallowed up by the pork. FTPo!


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 16, 2016)

Jabba sample branches- purple and green phenos at 60 days. These are the smallest "littles" off the bottoms of the plants. Gonna let em both go a lil longer as theyre both throwing purple trichs!! Peep the purple stalks on the last pic!!


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 16, 2016)

Ssdd blue moonshine pheno. Taken at 60 days smell absolutely wonderful. Prob one of the best smells ive ever experienced. Sweet buttery berries with a kushy finish.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ive been to some places in nor cal that are so secluded and the people are so outta touch w reality that its like another country. People living in commune like villages w no utilities even! that have almost no contact w the outside world, yet they grow herb lol. Hard to believe there are places like this, especially in heavily populated CA! I can only imagine the hidden gems of genetics that are quietly tucked away in places like this around the world! Pretty exciting to think about!


If they're _that _out of touch, maybe they're growing Pineapple Chunk and Kalishnakova....



MustangStudFarm said:


> I was thinking about getting Satsuma or A-11 this time since they cannot replace SSDD... @Amos Otis How is your A-11 looking?


They are A-11 x SL, and @ 30 days past flip both have _finally _started to show some frost, and putting on some weight, but they looked rather puny bud-wise, though very healthy. I'm hoping they'll explode - or at least pick up the pace - as we head towards finish. No noticeable smell. Lo siento for the hps pics.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 16, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> If they're _that _out of touch, maybe they're growing Pineapple Chunk and Kalishnakova....
> 
> 
> 
> They are A-11 x SL, and @ 30 days past flip both have _finally _started to show some frost, and putting on some weight, but they looked rather puny bud-wise, though very healthy. I'm hoping they'll explode - or at least pick up the pace - as we head towards finish. No noticeable smell. Lo siento for the hps pics.View attachment 3609864 View attachment 3609865


One of the biggest mistakes that I made was cutting down a TGA's Vortex(2012). I cut one down for the same reason, low production, I was tired of looking at it. It looked healthy but small. Anyways, I really kicked myself. I didnt realize the resin profile that it had, and it made the best sativa BHO that I have personally made, shit made my head spin so bad that I had to sit, felt like vertigo! I was in the woods cutting firewood lol...

I ordered it again and it was not the same, so I thought that I would try this one.


----------



## mendokush (Feb 16, 2016)

Got some new additions today. I'm not really big into doing grow reports, but was offered to run some testers for a breeder I have a lot of respect for, so in the near future I will be postings updates on my Bodhi grows hear  as well. 
Want to give you guys much props, this is definitely my favorite post to lurk lol... keep up the great work guys.
#bodhi #strayfox #headiegardens


----------



## mendokush (Feb 16, 2016)

And since I was in the vault figured I would share these. One of the rarest Bodhi packs that I know of. From doing a lot of searching around I found that only a handful of these were ever given out. If anyone has any info or know of a grow report, can you please point me in the right direction.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 16, 2016)

mendokush said:


> View attachment 3609908 And since I was in the vault figured I would share these. One of the rarest Bodhi packs that I know of. From doing a lot of searching around I found that only a handful of these were ever given out. If anyone has any info or know of a grow report, can you please point me in the right direction.


crack dat , make seed , share with us. love to see those appy x's.

my wish #1 ...never get rid of her. supa b she. weed like honeysuckle & lavander. slap in the face on the stone. what more could a grower want? only down, i loose 1 of 4 cuts i try to root. easily one of my top 10 all time fav smokes for sure. 

nobody in da city smoking on such lovely.
thank you b-man.


----------



## DustyNugs (Feb 16, 2016)

It's been a while guys, sorry I've been MIA. Life's been a bit crazy in the past year or so. 

I've got a few testers that I've been sitting on waiting for a stable household environment to grow them. 

I have 2 Giesel x Appalachia females, 4 Chem 3 x G13/HP females and 3 or 4 ATF x SnowLotus females (still can hardly tell on one)

The first 6 are going into flower probably next week. The ATF x SnowLotus are a few weeks behind. Just realized that I can't upload pics from my phone so I'm gonna have to load those in a few.

I hope all is well in Bodhi land. I haven't had time to be on here and definitely can't catch up on hundreds of pages quickly. 

Cheers All!


----------



## mendokush (Feb 17, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> crack dat , make seed , share with us. love to see those appy x's.
> 
> my wish #1 ...never get rid of her. supa b she. weed like honeysuckle & lavander. slap in the face on the stone. what more could a grower want? only down, i loose 1 of 4 cuts i try to root. easily one of my top 10 all time fav smokes for sure.
> 
> ...


Thats the plan homie


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 17, 2016)

Got 4 dream beavers and prayer towers. Ill post pics once there decent in size. Dream beaver makes me sing dream weaver in my head lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 17, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Got 4 dream beavers and prayer towers. Ill post pics once there decent in size. Dream beaver makes me sing dream weaver in my head lol.


Same happened here but just the short part if the song that made it into Wayne's World lol


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 17, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Got 4 dream beavers and prayer towers. Ill post pics once there decent in size. Dream beaver makes me sing dream weaver in my head lol.


YES YES YES. This is exactly what i want.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 17, 2016)

Just throwing this out there... but Halides grow insane bud. Wtf have I been doing with HPS?! Seeing a huge difference in the 'blue' tent as opposed to the 'red' one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 17, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Just throwing this out there... but Halides grow insane bud. Wtf have I been doing with HPS?! Seeing a huge difference in the 'blue' tent as opposed to the 'red' one.


Just reading up on HIDs last night - conventional wisdom is MH in bloom usually results in more sticky on the icky, but that HPS yields better yields.....so I read.


----------



## torontoke (Feb 17, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Just reading up on HIDs last night - conventional wisdom is MH in bloom usually results in more sticky on the icky, but that HPS yields better yields.....so I read.


That's what I've noticed from my own trial n error. Same strain under a mh and an hps I prefer the mh bud. 
That's why they say the cob led are the best of both worlds with a full spectrum


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 17, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Just throwing this out there... but Halides grow insane bud. Wtf have I been doing with HPS?! Seeing a huge difference in the 'blue' tent as opposed to the 'red' one.


i love to flower under MH. every 2 weeks i clean my tubes & change the spectrum. for years & years now. if i have any issue with my schedule i run one lamp mh, the other hps. in the middle of those two lamps im rocking led panels & kessils. i like all the light types for flower. veg i like mh & t5 only. all plants hit flower after mh time. t5 to build them up. led in veg for me = no bueno.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 17, 2016)

torontoke said:


> That's what I've noticed from my own trial n error. Same strain under a mh and an hps I prefer the mh bud.
> That's why they say the cob led are the best of both worlds with a full spectrum


So i have an all led light system and was thinking of throwing a mh or hps in there for a. Extra light, b. I actually need some heat sometimes lol c. The outer parts of the room get dim cuz the leds go straight down. 

So wat would u reccomennd to throw in thee if im just looking to add 250-400w. 1Bulb with leds.


----------



## torontoke (Feb 17, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> So i have an all led light system and was thinking of throwing a mh or hps in there for a. Extra light, b. I actually need some heat sometimes lol c. The outer parts of the room get dim cuz the leds go straight down.
> 
> So wat would u reccomennd to throw in thee if im just looking to add 250-400w. 1Bulb with leds.


If you want a few extra grams then I'd say an hps.
If you'd prefer a lil more frost on every gram then an mh 

Just my two cents tho


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm switching over to cobs at the moment. I like the versatility of spectrum's you can bring. And its very easy to add diodes for deeper spectrum tuning.
But damn if it isn't expensive to get into.
This is how I view led's....




...Just precision bud growing when you drop the coin and tune it up.

Have you ever used a combo heater/ac unit JD? they work well and some even have a dehu packed into the combo units. they kick ass


----------



## calicat (Feb 17, 2016)

@JDGreen I would use a 315 lec.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 17, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Just reading up on HIDs last night - conventional wisdom is MH in bloom usually results in more sticky on the icky, but that HPS yields better yields.....so I read.


I've been playing with dual arc bulbs recently. Pretty interesting.


----------



## futant (Feb 17, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Just throwing this out there... but Halides grow insane bud. Wtf have I been doing with HPS?! Seeing a huge difference in the 'blue' tent as opposed to the 'red' one.


Finally! i lose a tad on yield but make up for it on frost every time. I also find Stretch more manageable. 
I haven't read this I have lived it.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 17, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> So i have an all led light system and was thinking of throwing a mh or hps in there for a. Extra light, b. I actually need some heat sometimes lol c. The outer parts of the room get dim cuz the leds go straight down.
> 
> So wat would u reccomennd to throw in thee if im just looking to add 250-400w. 1Bulb with leds.


Another vote for 315W LECs... CDM/CMH/LEC, they are all MHs.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 17, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> I'm switching over to cobs at the moment. I like the versatility of spectrum's you can bring. And its very easy to add diodes for deeper spectrum tuning.
> But damn if it isn't expensive to get into.
> This is how I view led's....
> 
> ...





torontoke said:


> If you want a few extra grams then I'd say an hps.
> If you'd prefer a lil more frost on every gram then an mh
> 
> Just my two cents tho


Sweet. Really i have multiple factors that a standard bulb would fix. And i have my 1000w leds on a tree and they r mounted alittle far apart. So imma put the bulb between them to fill in the gap alittle better. 

Ill prolly go mh, i got decent yields. Not that i wouldn't like more lol but its not top priority.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 17, 2016)

I like to run a mixed spec. 2:1 HPS to MH or HPS to LED.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 17, 2016)

I like the lec alot. And if i plan on expanding much i may get one. This light isnt much for yield. Just to fill in the gap between my 2 leds so the edges of each circle per say get more light and i can sqeeze in a Extra plant. 

So the 315 lec is abit more expensive then i was gunna go...the ones ive seen at my hydro store running 350-450 or so and id like to stay around 275 or less. 

I think i found my product though. Its a package with an hps and mh so i can run each one and see wat i like...
Thanks guy i appreciate the quick incite. Woulda passed on the mh otherwise.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 17, 2016)

I took clones of all my Jabbas Stash a few days ago. This is only my 2nd time doing clones. Took 2-4 from each plant, in case of failure rate and also in case no failure I can have more than 1. (non keeper clones will be flowered out anyways unless they are absolute shit which I AM NOT anticipating). I have yet to have a shitty plant from Bodhi or PeakseedsBC. There are a few plants I have my eye on and am really hopeful for because they have killer structures. 

This year I am going to be diligent at trying to clone everything and start keeping "keepers". I always just grew from seed and had in my mind that I needed a separate "mother room" but I figured fuck it, I will just clone each "keeper" before she is flowered and try to keep it going in that regards. Maybe get another tent. The regrets of non cloned specimens of the past are starting to haunt me haha.

now if only I had some local growmies to share with.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 17, 2016)

Second question, If i run my light at 50% power, does it pull 50%. 

So if i have a 1000w and dim it down 50%, i assume the wattage pulled and expressed is ~500w now...correct?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 17, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Second question, If i run my light at 50% power, does it pull 50%.
> 
> So if i have a 1000w and dim it down 50%, i assume the wattage pulled and expressed is ~500w now...correct?


Yes I think so. A wall meter would give you an exact reading but I would guess it will be very close to 50%, maybe not exactly but very close.


----------



## COGrown (Feb 17, 2016)

Stickier and smellier buds under metal halide, but yes lower yields for most strains. I'm upgrading to a 315 lec for my next grow, but my last grow was start to finish under a 600w metal halide. I could have mixed my soil a bit better, this grow felt like I was being limited by a weird micronutrient, never any deficiency but just on the smaller side. Nonetheless the finished bud quality was great and on a bus vs bud level better than the same clones under 600w of hps.


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Second question, If i run my light at 50% power, does it pull 50%.
> 
> So if i have a 1000w and dim it down 50%, i assume the wattage pulled and expressed is ~500w now...correct?


Ballast depending. ..I run galaxy ballast, (super lumen-1000-600-400)
They all run with about 30-40 extra watts (1040-640-440)


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 17, 2016)

I've read before that the increased UV in the Metal halide aids in cannabinoid production and some people use MH to finish. From your guys experiences sounds like this might actually be true?


A couple crops ago I finished some plants under a MH simply because one of my HPS died and it was so close to the end I didn't want to go buy another. But I didn't notice any difference, I often do a mixed spec anyways.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 17, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Stickier and smellier buds under metal halide, but yes lower yields for most strains. I'm upgrading to a 315 lec for my next grow, but my last grow was start to finish under a 600w metal halide. I could have mixed my soil a bit better, this grow felt like I was being limited by a weird micronutrient, never any deficiency but just on the smaller side. Nonetheless the finished bud quality was great and on a bus vs bud level better than the same clones under 600w of hps.


I would be sacrificing overall yield with the mh opposed to hps, but im not sacrificing bag appeal like bud density. Correct. I can deal with lower yield. No biggie, but i just wanna be clear.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 17, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> i love to flower under MH. every 2 weeks i clean my tubes & change the spectrum. for years & years now. if i have any issue with my schedule i run one lamp mh, the other hps. in the middle of those two lamps im rocking led panels & kessils. i like all the light types for flower. veg i like mh & t5 only. all plants hit flower after mh time. t5 to build them up. led in veg for me = no bueno.


Maybe i should take 2 of my 400 mh set-ups and run an hps mh experiment too. I use plantmaxx 400mh and 600 hps eye hortis.
 ive been using both hps and mh from sprout to harvest. Was fun trying to find the perfect distance on seedlings with a 400 mh lol. Live and learn. But the nodes stacking under the mh is top notch sexy imho.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 17, 2016)

My understanding is dimming can change the spectrum on some bulbs, so it could be counter-productive. 

For $200I got the Philips 315W mogul based LEC's and ballasts from Advanced Technology, and that included shipping. I already had both horizontal and vertical hoods for my CMH's, so I just use them. 

The mogul based bulbs have a bit more UVA&B. I'm getting frostier buds, and more of them, than I was from 400W CMH's, and they work really well... plus my electric use is less, and so is the heat... I'm just waiting for Philips to discontinue these, lol!

I didn't think my Bodhi stuff could get any frostier, but it has!

Now, back to your regularly scheduled programming, ha!


----------



## futant (Feb 17, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Another vote for 315W LECs... CDM/CMH/LEC, they are all MHs.


Plasma at center with CMH\LEC surrounding it is my plan. Not my idea, got that from a great friend; but that is what I am trying when I upgrade.


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 17, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Just throwing this out there... but Halides grow insane bud. Wtf have I been doing with HPS?! Seeing a huge difference in the 'blue' tent as opposed to the 'red' one.


Have u harvested the blue tent yet? Im curious. About to buy new bulbs and i was thinking about alternating hps and mh every other light


----------



## futant (Feb 17, 2016)

Bodhi's Golden Triangle - 600 watt Lumatek digital with a digilux blue 600 from start to finish in flower in a 3 gallon pot. This pic is about day 52. Wasn't even centered under the light, off to the edge.


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 17, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> My understanding is dimming can change the spectrum on some bulbs, so it could be counter-productive.
> 
> For $200I got the Philips 315W mogul based LEC's and ballasts from Advanced Technology, and that included shipping. I already had both horizontal and vertical hoods for my CMH's, so I just use them.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear! I plan to get a couple lec for a test run. If they perform im gonna phase out my hps. Im worried abt summer heat w my hps this sunmer. Was hoping the lec would save me in the hellish summer times we got here


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 17, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Nice to hear! I plan to get a couple lec for a test run. If they perform im gonna phase out my hps. Im worried abt summer heat w my hps this sunmer. Was hoping the lec would save me in the hellish summer times we got he
> here


All leds, no temp problem ever. Like i said , imma bout to by a light to up the temp sometimes lol


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 17, 2016)

I used uvb supplement for the last 4 weeks on their own timer 15 min on 3 hours off 30 min on then repeat the cycle. Just some 2 ft. reptile bulbs, 24w. hung them on the sides of my 600 hps on a mover. The uvb or blue def. pushes the tric production up. going to give these lec's a look. You guys are on point with all these mixed spectrum's. I can tell from the bud porn y'all have been posting


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 17, 2016)

I just got my lec cob going this week...girls seem to like it thus far


----------



## DustyNugs (Feb 17, 2016)

Had to grab the camera and snap a few pics

Giesel x Appalachia #s 5,9 and Chem 3 x G13/HP #'s 2,3,4


----------



## DustyNugs (Feb 17, 2016)

And Chem 3 x G13/HP #7 followed by the 3 female ATF x SnowLotus


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 17, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> So i have an all led light system and was thinking of throwing a mh or hps in there for a. Extra light, b. I actually need some heat sometimes lol c. The outer parts of the room get dim cuz the leds go straight down.
> 
> So wat would u reccomennd to throw in thee if im just looking to add 250-400w. 1Bulb with leds.


Where I am standing nothing makes sense but CMH if you can get it. Saw a 320 watt CMH max out a tent I would put a 600 HPS into.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 17, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Have u harvested the blue tent yet? Im curious. About to buy new bulbs and i was thinking about alternating hps and mh every other light


Not yet it is going to be a week longer than the red tent... I have more calyxes and seriously more weight in the blue. Terpene sig also a lot sharper. Crystal clear.

Friggin Osram Powerstars nothing special. And a 400w covers a 600 MH's worth of room. These things are pretty efficient.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 18, 2016)

without further ado. Folks meet Silver Lotus pheno 1. Lime aid as i like to call it
So we are about 19 days from the flip for the screen. the extra plants are about 7.Could have trained the screen for another 2 days but oh well next time. screens at 60x30"
Please don't judge the space. I just built and had to get a few p[plants in there to give relief to my veg room and all these goji's and Love triangles


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 18, 2016)

It seems like people are favoring the higher blue spectrum and extra uv of the mh, rather than the wider spectrum hps.

Imma get both and try cuz it should blend with my leds being mounted so close. I found a nice...wel decent light, ballast, reflector package for $180. Im not looking for massive yield upgades or nothing...i have a handbuilt tree structure that holds my lights so i dont drill into.my walls..but i have alittle space in the middle where a plant or two could fit....

so imma squeeze that light in there to get a full rectangle of grow space instead of two circles of light that almost intersecting if that makes sense.

Thanx for the input, im sure this helped more than just me.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 18, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> without further ado. Folks meet Silver Lotus pheno 1. Lime aid as i like to call it
> So we are about 19 days from the flip for the screen. the extra plants are about 7.Could have trained the screen for another 2 days but oh well next time. screens at 60x30"
> Please don't judge the space. I just built and had to get a few p[plants in there to give relief to my veg room and all these goji's and Love triangles


Im thinkin ur nailing it bro. Good job. And ull get that screen next time.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Im thinkin ur nailing it bro. Good job. And ull get that screen next time.


Second run, you know the game. Thanks for the kind words!
I can't wait to get that room to its designed out plan. Right now it's just a frankenstien of all my grow gear. And nowhere near the base plan which is


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> It seems like people are favoring the higher blue spectrum and extra uv of the mh, rather than the wider spectrum hps.
> 
> Imma get both and try cuz it should blend with my leds being mounted so close. I found a nice...wel decent light, ballast, reflector package for $180. Im not looking for massive yield upgades or nothing...i have a handbuilt tree structure that holds my lights so i dont drill into.my walls..but i have alittle space in the middle where a plant or two could fit....
> 
> ...


 I'd love to see that tree you have. Sounds interesting!


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 18, 2016)

Harvest time for my SSDD. about 10 weeks from the 12/12 flip. As I have mentioned in previous posts this is my first garden in about 15 years so I am super stoked. Here are a couple of shitty pics because apparently I don't know how to work my camera yet =P

  

The bud on the left actually started to turn purple towards the top but the pictures don't really show it. So far I like this pheno, along with the purpling (is that even a word?) it had a nice leaf to calyx ratio which made it nice to trim up. Unfortunately this was one of the females I was not able to take a clone from. Oh well I still have 4 more females to cut down that I did get clones from so hopefully I find something as nice in those to keep around.

Couldn't have done it without all the knowledge that gets dropped in this thread. Thank you my bodhi brothers and sisters!


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 18, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> I'd love to see that tree you have. Sounds interesting!


Its like a big pummel horse that fits up to the ceiling. Its hard to get apic of but its not fancy. Literally five 2x4s and two braces and some screws. 

But she does the job.


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 18, 2016)

4 years later thread still going strong.grew out the goji and the lemon Penetration.both great keepers,but the lemon p loved to harbor illegal immimites.LOL so she had to GIT.Bodhi where is you at?Whats new on the menu????

Goji OG.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 18, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Have u harvested the blue tent yet? Im curious. About to buy new bulbs and i was thinking about alternating hps and mh every other light


I would highly recommend that, I've been saying a 2/1 or even a 1/1 ratio is WAY better.. For yrs I've been saying this
the proof is in the pudding, I've done both and I always run at least one 600w mh in there.
for yrs I did three bulbs, two 400w hps, and one 400mh in the middle, in a closet.
The nugs from the overlapping lights always came out denser and more frosty.
My new fav thing is running a 12k 600w mh bulb in there.
a 1/1 ratio of a standard 600hps and 600 mh.
You'll visually see bigger glands and trichomes on the MH side.. on th hps side, a teensy bit denser flowers, but not anything really severe, the hps side tends to have more densely packed pistils.. and the mh side has more frost.
but the overlapping plants in the middle? Now that's where it's at.
For yrs and yrs I was waiting for them to make a 600w mh bulb
Forget about the lumen difference, the 12k 600 bulb s BRIGHT as hell..
I wear oxy-acetylene cutting goggles if I need to do anything in there


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Its like a big pummel horse that fits up to the ceiling. Its hard to get apic of but its not fancy. Literally five 2x4s and two braces and some screws.
> 
> But she does the job.


i got it pictured in my brain housing group now. good description


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 18, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> i got it pictured in my brain housing group now. good description


It was really the only way, i was tired of punching and drilling holes for hanging lol


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 18, 2016)

so my local disp has got another Bodhi drop..
Annnnd they have the Appalachian super skunk
made with the Mass Super Skunk..
Anyone know if that is a sweet skunk or a roadkill?
Been looking for a skunk strain.. and anything that the male appalachia crossed with is awesome..
Anybody know?
I searched breedbay, and the internet, and no info on it
I want a stinky skunk and if I can get a Bodhi strain with that it'd be even better


----------



## ky man (Feb 18, 2016)

Bodhi seeds you can buy rite here in the usa at....jamesbean companey,they take credir cards and you will have your seeds in 3-5 days.


----------



## ky man (Feb 18, 2016)

you also get free seeds


----------



## mendokush (Feb 18, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> so my local disp has got another Bodhi drop..
> Annnnd they have the Appalachian super skunk
> made with the Mass Super Skunk..
> Anyone know if that is a sweet skunk or a roadkill?
> ...


The Mass Super Skunk I have sampled was a sweet skunk, but there are a few different phenos of her and one is definitely funky. Not sure what cut Bodhi uses in his crosses.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 18, 2016)

Im just finishing some of the. Ssdd x wookie testers. and they will b bringing some funk.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 18, 2016)

My SSDD looks real nice, going to be a plus yielder and very spear shaped but dense buds..very floppy, had to tie her up yesterday and still got 21-22 days to go.. I'll post a pic when she's done in that bodhi only thread.




Nice promo on James Bean seed co for Bodhi right now.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 18, 2016)

sunshine daydream about week nine. she's a small clone (about two feet tall) but my first to change colors with the cooler temperatures.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 18, 2016)

It boils done to quality or quantity! 

With the lec vs hps

Running both in a room me thinks would killz it!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 18, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> sunshine daydream about week nine. she's a small clone (about two feet tall) but my first to change colors with the cooler temperatures.
> 
> View attachment 3611307
> 
> View attachment 3611308


simply beautiful!


----------



## mendokush (Feb 18, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> sunshine daydream about week nine. she's a small clone (about two feet tall) but my first to change colors with the cooler temperatures.
> 
> View attachment 3611307
> 
> View attachment 3611308


Stunning, good job bro


----------



## lawlrus (Feb 18, 2016)

1000w vert w/ 4x Silver Mountain and a Jabba's Stash:








400w horizontal scrog w/ a Silver Mountain, a Goji OG, and the rest Jabba's Stash








Just finishing up first week since the flip...hope to see some flowers soon


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 18, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> simply beautiful!





mendokush said:


> Stunning, good job bro


thank you! i *almost* don't want to chop her.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 18, 2016)

Tigermelon/DBF3


Goji OG


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 18, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Harvest time for my SSDD. about 10 weeks from the 12/12 flip. As I have mentioned in previous posts this is my first garden in about 15 years so I am super stoked. Here are a couple of shitty pics because apparently I don't know how to work my camera yet =P
> 
> View attachment 3610978 View attachment 3610978 View attachment 3610981
> 
> ...


After 15 years you still have the touch!


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> It was really the only way, i was tired of punching and drilling holes for hanging lol


You had me at no holes in the wall haha
I've been patching my last grow area for two days now just to paint. Just part of my ocd ness.

In that regard the Silver Lotus has transitioned me back to being a happier human. I've been looking a long time for that. not to get weird or anything. It's nice to find the stain that mixes with our biology. 
@Bohdi
You're rockin it! thank you so much for your hard work and dedication.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 19, 2016)

lawlrus said:


> 1000w vert w/ 4x Silver Mountain and a Jabba's Stash:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keep us posted! we love good grows to watch


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Tigermelon/DBF3
> View attachment 3611537
> 
> Goji OGView attachment 3611538


holy crap that is a good looking gal! hope I get that one outta my 5 popped. she's got that flow @ the goji, my minon ass doesn't have the tiger melon. Beautiful plant


----------



## littlegiant (Feb 19, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> sunshine daydream about week nine. she's a small clone (about two feet tall) but my first to change colors with the cooler temperatures.
> 
> View attachment 3611307
> 
> View attachment 3611308


Real nice! Let us know what she tastes like.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 19, 2016)

Here the first tester SSDD X WOOKIE pheno #7 ROTTEN PLUMS PHENO...idk i got some fun pheno names lined up forthe. End i will be sending with my report 
Pure plum bubblegum berries until u dare to slit the stem...phyew...it stinks...like a nice sweet skunk


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 19, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> You had me at no holes in the wall haha
> I've been patching my last grow area for two days now just to paint. Just part of my ocd ness.
> 
> In that regard the Silver Lotus has transitioned me back to being a happier human. I've been looking a long time for that. not to get weird or anything. It's nice to find the stain that mixes with our biology.
> ...



Oh boy dont i kno it. F them holes. Right in their....hooles?!.

And im really happy u found that girl...i think we all kno wat u mean. I mighy have hit on this #3 tester. But we will see.

I kno im getting close.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 19, 2016)

Gunna have some ssdd x wookie #7 dry sift today i hope. I gotta try something from her lol


----------



## unwine99 (Feb 19, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> sunshine daydream about week nine. she's a small clone (about two feet tall) but my first to change colors with the cooler temperatures.
> 
> View attachment 3611307
> 
> View attachment 3611308


Wow...those are some of the most beautiful pictures I've seen...magazine worthy. That color along with those healthy leaves and mature frosty nugs -- awesome. Very well done. 

You have any shots of the whole plant?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 19, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> holy crap that is a good looking gal! hope I get that one outta my 5 popped. she's got that flow @ the goji, my minon ass doesn't have the tiger melon. Beautiful plant


She's the only gal I got but I only popped two..
The Tigermelon/dbf3 are testers. I still have quite a bit of work to do for the tester report, so far they all have this underlying fresh scent these if really weird. My favorite has some sweet fruity notes as well and the freak smells like fresh warm leather


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 19, 2016)

@luv2grow were you diagnosed with OCD? Asking because it is a word I do not take lightly after finding out what people that suffer from it really have to go through. 
Pretty damn intense I aint complaining about my depression knowing what other people have to live with. Pretty debilitating stuff OCD is.
If you have this diagnosed I have to say it sounds like a tough as hell gig...


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 19, 2016)

I have been told from a few medical people that my depression was linked to OCD attributes. They never actually classified me though. So I have that going for me. 
Try 4 combat tours, depression, and a constant unfulfilled feeling, which leads to my brain never slowing down or relaxing i guess you could say.. that's me in a nut shell. But with all that said I feel like I'm kicking the shit out of my demons finally. 
fuck you demons 
I did a lot of research on OCD after i was told that. Some people have it really bad. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 19, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> Wow...those are some of the most beautiful pictures I've seen...magazine worthy. That color along with those healthy leaves and mature frosty nugs -- awesome. Very well done.
> 
> You have any shots of the whole plant?


thank you. i've been looking at her for at least two weeks thinking i needed to get in there to take some pictures of her. she has started to drop her lower leaves now and isn't nearly as pretty as she was just a week ago. i went and looked at what i'd taken and found the picture i think i used to crop from and that shows some more of her (she's only two feet tall and has started dropping her lower leaves) but it has the ugly yellow stickies in the back


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 19, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> I have been told from a few medical people that my depression was linked to OCD attributes. They never actually classified me though. So I have that going for me.
> Try 4 combat tours, depression, and a constant unfulfilled feeling, which leads to my brain never slowing down or relaxing i guess you could say.. that's me in a nut shell. But with all that said I feel like I'm kicking the shit out of my demons finally.
> fuck you demons
> I did a lot of research on OCD after i was told that. Some people have it really bad. My heart goes out to them.


Hell yeah. Fuck u demons lol.

Update. Dry sift from ssdd x wookie..... calculating....calculating..... ......SUPER fire! Nice sour sweet berry taste mmmmm. And gives u this nice head numb. ...mmmm im happy with this.

Still gotta try bud inma cpl days.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 19, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> @luv2grow were you diagnosed with OCD? Asking because it is a word I do not take lightly after finding out what people that suffer from it really have to go through.
> Pretty damn intense I aint complaining about my depression knowing what other people have to live with. Pretty debilitating stuff OCD is.
> If you have this diagnosed I have to say it sounds like a tough as hell gig...


My wife has the real deal OCD. She's not much of a ritual performer but she gets a fuck load of intrusive thoughts and obsesses over the smallest of things.

I gotta say it's very nice to hear someone for once acknowledge that OCD is a very real and debilitating disorder as opposed to how most people casually throw it about like it's a joke and self diagnose because they are particular or something. Shit is very real! respect hamish!


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 19, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> thank you. i've been looking at her for at least two weeks thinking i needed to get in there to take some pictures of her. she has started to drop her lower leaves now and isn't nearly as pretty as she was just a week ago. i went and looked at what i'd taken and found the picture i think i used to crop from and that shows some more of her (she's only two feet tall and has started dropping her lower leaves) but it has the ugly yellow stickies in the back
> 
> View attachment 3611872


very pretty. Nice work sir.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 19, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> very pretty. Nice work sir.


I believe that's Ma'am but I could be trippin.


Or it could be like on Star Trek they call superior ranking female officers Sir.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 19, 2016)

thanks @rocknratm @D_Urbmon is correct. i am a high-ranking female--no, wait, i'm just a girl...a used-to-be-little-girl who had a crush on captain kirk!! he was so dreamy to me back in the day. 

ETA: obviously a serious crush since i used two exclamation points...


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 19, 2016)

apologies maam! I supposed if I opened my eyes and looked at your profile pic that would help.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 19, 2016)

My MidWeek Song package came in the mail today without green tape!!! This is the first order that took 21 days that didnt have tape on it. Anyways, I am 6 for 6 with MWS.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 19, 2016)

Another shout to the great warrior Big Shoe @Sour Sole , hookin em up like a total bosssss! Quick fast and in a hurry WITH the golden 12 pack!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 19, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> I have been told from a few medical people that my depression was linked to OCD attributes. They never actually classified me though. So I have that going for me.
> Try 4 combat tours, depression, and a constant unfulfilled feeling, which leads to my brain never slowing down or relaxing i guess you could say.. that's me in a nut shell. But with all that said I feel like I'm kicking the shit out of my demons finally.
> fuck you demons
> I did a lot of research on OCD after i was told that. Some people have it really bad. My heart goes out to them.


Hey, are you getting a % from the VA yet? It really helps with the stress, that is what it is for!!! I keeps folks like us from becoming criminals lol... Cant keep a job because of PTSD ect. It took me 2-3 yrs just to get a grasp on things and stop drinking. I think that I was trying to kill myself by drinking or something. Throw up and go back to the liquor store lol... Past that part now, but it is more about learning how to cope with it rather than getting over it. You can PM me if you want. I had to go to the VA for about 3yrs to get 70% disability, which you can still work and have a career. After repeated failure and 10yrs, I got 100%. It is a real blow to the ego because I thought that I would have a job paying $80,000+ after college...


----------



## Joedank (Feb 19, 2016)

elephantSea said:


> anybody know why I never get a confirmation email from breedbay? I'd like to post over there too, but don't ever seem to get an email from them. not in junk, spam, it doesnt get deleted, nadda, nothing


you can use one of us as a referal and avoid all the haSsel


----------



## futant (Feb 19, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> My wife has the real deal OCD. She's not much of a ritual performer but she gets a fuck load of intrusive thoughts and obsesses over the smallest of things.
> 
> I gotta say it's very nice to hear someone for once acknowledge that OCD is a very real and debilitating disorder as opposed to how most people casually throw it about like it's a joke and self diagnose because they are particular or something. Shit is very real! respect hamish!


Raised by one. Don't wish that on anybody.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 19, 2016)

Joedank said:


> you can use one of us as a referal and avoid all the haSsel


Yeah ull have to reply to ur denial email,.and tell pistils ur not a robot.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 19, 2016)

Joedank said:


> you can use one of us as a referal and avoid all the haSsel


A CIB is all that you need!!!

Edit: A Veteran Service Officer is what you want to look for, the federal buildings/employees are not there to help you build your case, quite the opposite. It can be a difficult road w/o direction... Get treatment and get paid. Dude, they have homeless veterans programs if you dont have a place ect. They pay your rent until you get a % basically. Dont hide under a rock, there is plenty of opprotunity. Free housing and college...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> i'm just a girl...a used-to-be-little-girl who had a crush on captain kirk!! he was so dreamy to me back in the day.
> 
> ETA: obviously a serious crush since i used two exclamation points...


Loved the episode where Kirk was reunited with a former member.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Loved the episode where Kirk was reunited with a former member.


it's amazing what you miss when you're a kid!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 20, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Loved the episode where Kirk was reunited with a former member.


Is that some kind of alien crystal dick or what??


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 20, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> thank you. i've been looking at her for at least two weeks thinking i needed to get in there to take some pictures of her. she has started to drop her lower leaves now and isn't nearly as pretty as she was just a week ago. i went and looked at what i'd taken and found the picture i think i used to crop from and that shows some more of her (she's only two feet tall and has started dropping her lower leaves) but it has the ugly yellow stickies in the back
> 
> View attachment 3611872


I want that one!


----------



## greencropper (Feb 20, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Is that some kind of alien crystal dick or what??


rather looks like a bad case of alien herpies...poor critter probly cut it off & threw it away as a bad joke


----------



## futant (Feb 20, 2016)

Close up of my current Bodhi tester
NL#5 Purple x Old Mother Ghani
this is #6

... and a whole plant shot. day 55. no support whatsoever from day 1. mainlined it to 4 tops old Serious Seeds style left a branch below that junction to get extra colas.
Build a Soil craft mix ammended recycled soil, OG Bio *brew* Weekly, Natural Mystik foliar Weekly, Tune ups with full compliment Nectar For The Gods nutrients used extremely sparingly, Coconut water foliar on just a few occasions. That has really been the whole regimen.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 20, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Is that some kind of alien crystal dick or what??


Can't say, but the way Kirk is caressing 'it', he should probably point it away from his chin.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 20, 2016)

futant said:


> Close up of my current Bodhi tester
> NL#5 Purple x Old Mother Ghani
> this is #6
> View attachment 3612299
> ...


What's that on the leaves? - bottom left hand corner - moisture? Pardon my paranoia.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 20, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> I have been told from a few medical people that my depression was linked to OCD attributes. They never actually classified me though. So I have that going for me.
> Try 4 combat tours, depression, and a constant unfulfilled feeling, which leads to my brain never slowing down or relaxing i guess you could say.. that's me in a nut shell. But with all that said I feel like I'm kicking the shit out of my demons finally.
> fuck you demons
> I did a lot of research on OCD after i was told that. Some people have it really bad. My heart goes out to them.


PTSD is no fucking joke. 4 tours?! My man. Maximum respect.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 20, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Hey, are you getting a % from the VA yet? It really helps with the stress, that is what it is for!!! I keeps folks like us from becoming criminals lol... Cant keep a job because of PTSD ect. It took me 2-3 yrs just to get a grasp on things and stop drinking. I think that I was trying to kill myself by drinking or something. Throw up and go back to the liquor store lol... Past that part now, but it is more about learning how to cope with it rather than getting over it. You can PM me if you want. I had to go to the VA for about 3yrs to get 70% disability, which you can still work and have a career. After repeated failure and 10yrs, I got 100%. It is a real blow to the ego because I thought that I would have a job paying $80,000+ after college...


You want to hear something really fucked up? Due to the violent crime rate, 80 percent of my country suffers PTSD. If you haven't lost half your friends to people who would kill for a wallet, you are lucky and should count your blessings.

Might explain why we only have high quality drugs.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 20, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> If you haven't lost half your friends to people who would kill for a wallet, you are lucky and should count your blessings.


Most problems in America are not real fucking problems!!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 20, 2016)

lawlrus said:


> 1000w vert w/ 4x Silver Mountain and a Jabba's Stash:
> 
> 
> Just finishing up first week since the flip...hope to see some flowers soon


Beautiful plants my man!
That 1k light is getting them big, but you can see that they'll need some more nitrogen... already you can see it
Don't forget that, many like to abandon the nitrogen during flowering and that's simply a mistake..
NICE plants though, you'll be getting some good tops on those
Can't see those containers, it may just simply be them running out of room/food.
If you are an organic fellow a nice alfalfa tea would be perfect, or a fish hydrosylate tea..
Good stuff man, keep us posted when those pistils start popping, and the snow starts fallin


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 20, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> What's that on the leaves? - bottom left hand corner - moisture? Pardon my paranoia.


Looks like Honeydew... i would check for aphids...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 20, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Most problems in America are not real fucking problems!!!!!


all perspective...
If your life is full of nothing too difficult then when you are faced with some REAL hardships then you fall apart...
Sorta akin to a plant that doesn't get any wind to toughen up the stems... then when even a SLIGHT wind comes the plant falls over and dies...
meanwhile the plant that gets it's ass kicked daily has the toughest foundation you can imagine and laughs at cyclonic winds...
Just an analogy I like to think about when life kicks me in my baby-makers


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 20, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Most problems in America are not real fucking problems!!!!!


No. Your problems are real and you cats are not sleeping about them. America is an inspiration. In the end, no matter how hard third forces work against you, the word of the PEOPLE has meaning, has effect. Your vote still matters. I will move there in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 20, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> all perspective...
> If your life is full of nothing too difficult then when you are faced with some REAL hardships then you fall apart...
> Sorta akin to a plant that doesn't get any wind to toughen up the stems... then when even a SLIGHT wind comes the plant falls over and dies...
> meanwhile the plant that gets it's ass kicked daily has the toughest foundation you can imagine and laughs at cyclonic winds...
> Just an analogy I like to think about when life kicks me in my baby-makers


This is the SPIRIT I admire in all Americans. Fuck yeah mate. Stay free and powerful.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 20, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> What's that on the leaves? - bottom left hand corner - moisture? Pardon my paranoia.


I bet he sprayed, you can see that one plant that just was flipped probably got a foliar.. if aphids got it that sticky already the plant would probably be pissed off.

man.. why am I open on a Saturday.. it is DEAD at my shop...
THIS is why I close on weekends...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 20, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> My wife has the real deal OCD. She's not much of a ritual performer but she gets a fuck load of intrusive thoughts and obsesses over the smallest of things.
> 
> I gotta say it's very nice to hear someone for once acknowledge that OCD is a very real and debilitating disorder as opposed to how most people casually throw it about like it's a joke and self diagnose because they are particular or something. Shit is very real! respect hamish!


Max respect to Mojo for making it a topic on Breedbay. Not certain if it is the same Mojo as hangs out here but the man opened my eyes big time. 

What really got me is how he explained that he can NOT even consider cars. Getting one fish tank lead to a house full. True obsession sounds pretty hardcore.

All the best to you it must be difficult living with a partner that lacks certain measures of self control. Being able to stay unified is BEAUTIFUL.

My depression makes me un suitable for romantic love unfortunately. I cant do it to another person and I am sorry for what my ex needed to live through.

Max respect and all my love to the two of you!


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 20, 2016)

Nah I am not the same guy that is on Breedbay. And here I thought i was all orignial with my name. I probably will be changing my name as I don't like causing any confusion especially since the other mojo is a well known member of breedbay.


----------



## ky man (Feb 20, 2016)

love togrow..THANK YOU from my heart for your severse.its people like you that the reast of us is free.IF I can ever help you with aney thing in ky just please let me know.IF YOUR a hunter you have a FREE GUIDE HERE IN KY.PS. sorey for my bad spelling


----------



## lawlrus (Feb 20, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Beautiful plants my man!
> That 1k light is getting them big, but you can see that they'll need some more nitrogen... already you can see it
> Don't forget that, many like to abandon the nitrogen during flowering and that's simply a mistake..
> NICE plants though, you'll be getting some good tops on those
> ...


If you're referring to the new growth being a bit yellower than the rest, that's pretty par for the course for any plant during stretch man...these were just flipped a week ago yesterday. 

These are 3gal fabric pots with straight coco so they get a 2-part and that's it. Very much KISS approach here. Thanks for the post, I'll make sure to keep everyone updated.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 20, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> This is the SPIRIT I admire in all Americans. Fuck yeah mate. Stay free and powerful.


U see. Thank you hamish. People in other countries dont necessarily hate America, or Americans. 

Some are inspired by the freedom and hard work and the right to reap the fruits of your labor. 

Its good to see people who see the greatness, effort, and compassion left in this nation. Ur greatly appreciated. Because you have no idea how many self hating Anericans there are basically out of guilt.

No problems with mustang, just a side note. But American problems do often effect the world lol.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 20, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> U see. Thank you hamish. People in other countries dont necessarily hate America, or Americans.
> 
> Some are inspired by the freedom and hard work and the right to reap the fruits of your labor.
> 
> ...


I agree with that for the most part. I'm a Canadian who has lived in the states for 20+ years, and I can say that the majority of Americans I have met are good folks. Heck, I married one!

The politicians here on the other hand...


----------



## greencropper (Feb 20, 2016)

bottom line...3 main world powers...US russia china...what would life be like for the rest of the world if US was not there with russia & china as dominant powers?...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 20, 2016)

hmmm.... so it picked up at my shop... did a bunch of smogs...
Now I got some extra money....
More cowbell OR bingo pajamas....
Any help on the decision fellas?
The More Cowbell sounds awesome... I really like the gsc smoke but the plant was always a slow growing light-yielding finicky bitch... but everything the 88hp/g13 touches is GOLD...
--edit-- now i'm reading on opengrow that it's crossed with the deadly g?
Most say it's the 88hp/g13.. hmm..
Fuck me... I don't NEED another pack...
but every damn time I pass up on a strain, I can't find it again, same shit happened when I turned down the idea of getting a pack of the lucky charms and the tree of life..
now I can't find either...
damnit..


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 20, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> America is an inspiration. In the end, no matter how hard third forces work against you, the word of the PEOPLE has meaning, has effect. .


My thoughts exactly. Back in 2004 or so. [ ba da boom ]



JDGreen said:


> Its good to see people who see the greatness, effort, and compassion left in this nation. Ur greatly appreciated.


Very true. Especially since it's becoming incrementally more difficult to see as each day passes. [ rim shot]



JDGreen said:


> Because you have no idea how many self hating Anericans there are basically out of guilt.


Funny how that's all went down. Not really funny, unless you're in the right mood . More ironic. Almost tragic. Possibly fatal, more likely than not. There's hope, however. The surge of hopefulness that follows each presidential debate is immeasurable.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 20, 2016)

I love the Bodhi fam in here. B just attracts the good vibes somehow.



MojoRizing said:


> Nah I am not the same guy that is on Breedbay. And here I thought i was all orignial with my name. I probably will be changing my name as I don't like causing any confusion especially since the other mojo is a well known member of breedbay.


haha there's also Mohican on here who goes by Mojo for short.  I just finished growing out one of his creations which he called Mojos OG x LoveJill.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 20, 2016)

Stockin' up..


----------



## greencropper (Feb 20, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> What's that on the leaves? - bottom left hand corner - moisture? Pardon my paranoia.


hopefully its not the tomcat skunkin around the growroom


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 20, 2016)

I had to do it... I think I am going to seek out a therapist about my bean hoarding issues finally though... What I wouldn't do for a bigger garden... That's definitely a shorter list!

ETA: on a brighter note I got a sweet Bodhi shirt and a GLG lighter too.


----------



## mendokush (Feb 20, 2016)

@greasemonkeymann 
From what I was told, More Cow Bell uses the 88/g13.... not to many of the Deadly G crosses got out to the public from my understanding, do to high male offspring and he would over power mom.


----------



## Organix4207 (Feb 20, 2016)

mendokush said:


> [QUOTE="greasemonkeymann, post: 12342756, member: 227989]hmmm.... so it picked up at my shop... did a bunch of smogs...
> Now I got some extra money....
> More cowbell OR bingo pajamas....
> Any help on the decision fellas?
> ...


From what I was told, More Cow Bell uses the 88/g13.... not to many of the Deadly G crosses got out to the public from my understanding, do to high male offspring and he would over power mom.[/QUOTE]
If you like cookie hybrids , what about bodhi's spacecakes. It's gsc forum cut × snow lotus


----------



## mendokush (Feb 20, 2016)

Organix4207 said:


> From what I was told, More Cow Bell uses the 88/g13.... not to many of the Deadly G crosses got out to the public from my understanding, do to high male offspring and he would over power mom.


If you like cookie hybrids , what about bodhi's spacecakes. It's gsc forum cut × snow lotus[/QUOTE]
I would personally go with Granola Funk or More Cow Bell, do to the studs used in the crosses


----------



## ShyGuru (Feb 20, 2016)

@Thefarmer12 did you get the memo from glg about the Purple Urkle x Snow Lotus cross? For anyone that hasn't heard according to the B man the PUxSL is meant for outdoor. Reports of herms indoors under LED lighting apparently. B says they should be watched closely indoors. I appreciated the heads up since I don't have an outdoor space so I switched my choice to the TT NL#6 x Appy cross. Anyone have any info on the NL#6? I always hear rave reviews about the Appy dad and a friend always talks about Northern Lights so I got it with that in mind.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 20, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @Thefarmer12 did you get the memo from glg about the Purple Urkle x Snow Lotus cross? For anyone that hasn't heard according to the B man the PUxSL is meant for outdoor. Reports of herms indoors under LED lighting apparently. B says they should be watched closely indoors. I appreciated the heads up since I don't have an outdoor space so I switched my choice to the TT NL#6 x Appy cross. Anyone have any info on the NL#6? I always hear rave reviews about the Appy dad and a friend always talks about Northern Lights so I got it with that in mind.


Good to know. Had my first herm in a decade this run and it did not please me much.. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Feb 20, 2016)

I got three girls out of sour butterscotch testers. #8  #9 #10


----------



## futant (Feb 20, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> What's that on the leaves? - bottom left hand corner - moisture? Pardon my paranoia.


The actual moisture is I started to do a foliar and thought to stop and take photos first.


----------



## futant (Feb 20, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I bet he sprayed, you can see that one plant that just was flipped probably got a foliar.. if aphids got it that sticky already the plant would probably be pissed off.


I actually thought he was joking busting my nuts with the honey dew comment.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 20, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Hey, are you getting a % from the VA yet? It really helps with the stress, that is what it is for!!! I keeps folks like us from becoming criminals lol... Cant keep a job because of PTSD ect. It took me 2-3 yrs just to get a grasp on things and stop drinking. I think that I was trying to kill myself by drinking or something. Throw up and go back to the liquor store lol... Past that part now, but it is more about learning how to cope with it rather than getting over it. You can PM me if you want. I had to go to the VA for about 3yrs to get 70% disability, which you can still work and have a career. After repeated failure and 10yrs, I got 100%. It is a real blow to the ego because I thought that I would have a job paying $80,000+ after college...


Stop drinking! you nailed it. I don't know what it is about alcohol but it turns me into the nut case I intentionally keep locked away. To answer your question I haven't been around anything remotely military since My Irr was completed. I feel that's the best approach for me. I don't want their money. And I totally know what you mean. Job market blows.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 20, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> A CIB is all that you need!!!
> 
> Edit: A Veteran Service Officer is what you want to look for, the federal buildings/employees are not there to help you build your case, quite the opposite. It can be a difficult road w/o direction... Get treatment and get paid. Dude, they have homeless veterans programs if you dont have a place ect. They pay your rent until you get a % basically. Dont hide under a rock, there is plenty of opprotunity. Free housing and college...


I'm set. I work 2 jobs and own my home. That was never the issue. 
My ripping apart every detail of everyone and everything, being a psycho at complete random times when i drank too much. Scares the shit outta me. Which is why I go green.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 20, 2016)

ky man said:


> love togrow..THANK YOU from my heart for your severse.its people like you that the reast of us is free.IF I can ever help you with aney thing in ky just please let me know.IF YOUR a hunter you have a FREE GUIDE HERE IN KY.PS. sorey for my bad spelling


might have to take you up on that!!


----------



## ky man (Feb 20, 2016)

your welcome here to hunt deer or turkey aney time .ky


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 21, 2016)

futant said:


> I actually thought he was joking busting my nuts with the honey dew comment.


LOL, "thought he was...busting my nuts..." The honeydew comment did get me weak!!! Joking or not, your avatar tells me you know a thing or two about Protecting Your Nutz...


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

ky man said:


> your welcome here to hunt deer or turkey aney time .ky


Boy wernt those the days.....Now all i got is rock and desert:/...lot more bikinis though



Thefarmer12 said:


> Good to know. Had my first herm in a decade this run and it did not please me much.. Thanks for the heads up.


1 in a decade....Golf Clap sir, Golf....Clap.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 21, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @Thefarmer12 did you get the memo from glg about the Purple Urkle x Snow Lotus cross? For anyone that hasn't heard according to the B man the PUxSL is meant for outdoor. Reports of herms indoors under LED lighting apparently. B says they should be watched closely indoors. I appreciated the heads up since I don't have an outdoor space so I switched my choice to the TT NL#6 x Appy cross. Anyone have any info on the NL#6? I always hear rave reviews about the Appy dad and a friend always talks about Northern Lights so I got it with that in mind.


I had the pu x sl as my top freebie choice but haven't heard anything from Great Lakes...hope it's not too late to change


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 21, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> I'm set. I work 2 jobs and own my home. That was never the issue.


I have some friends that are also veterans . They be like


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 21, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I would highly recommend that, I've been saying a 2/1 or even a 1/1 ratio is WAY better.. For yrs I've been saying this
> the proof is in the pudding, I've done both and I always run at least one 600w mh in there.
> for yrs I did three bulbs, two 400w hps, and one 400mh in the middle, in a closet.
> The nugs from the overlapping lights always came out denser and more frosty.
> ...


Ok im sold!! So u run half n half standard mh and hps, with one mh being 12k bulb? Or all yr mh are 12k? 

My helpers gonna love this... He cant even go into the flower room without cutting goggles and all im running is a bunch of reg 600e hps lol. Says he gets a splitting headache from the intensity. Im gonna have to break out my old miller auto welding hood him once i get these mh's in lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 21, 2016)

I vaped the Stardawg Guava x 88g13hp all day and night yesterday and wow, what an amazing high. I suck at giving smoke reports I find it hard to describe but I just felt great all day yesterday. Super chill vibes, no anxiety or paranoia. Wonderful effects. Pretty mild flavor, nothing outstanding. Barely requires any trimming. I think I am going to need to buy a pack of this when it is released. Excited to see what it will be named. I need to send a report for Bodhi but just gonna wait until I give the PK Suge a good sampling.

Today I'm gonna be vaping on the Pure Kush Suge x 88g13hp. Just about to load up my first bowl of the day. Damn it stank. Got that classic kush smell to it.


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 21, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> My MidWeek Song package came in the mail today without green tape!!! This is the first order that took 21 days that didnt have tape on it. Anyways, I am 6 for 6 with MWS.


Hell ya bro!! Was wondering if they ever made it. Sucks balls when an order dnt come thru. All excited n junk, then a huge let down and repeat the process lol.


Amos Otis said:


> My thoughts exactly. Back in 2004 or so. [ ba da boom ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats true, the hopefulness preceding elections. However the letdown after the election, after the candidate gets elected, after they fail to do what they campaigned on, for me, is almost too much to bear. I think thats how so many people, like myself, get dicouraged w our political system, and basically give up. I think if a candidate fails to do what they campaigned on, they should be fired on the spot. Too many times politicians lie or fail, but there is no consequences for them. They just keep going reguardless. 

Its nice to hear that at least some people in other country's see us americans as something other than loud cocky stupid overconfident boisterous assholes, which we are alot of the time, and see us as individuals like themselves. Its been my view that the vast majority of people in the world are very similar. Its just that our governments taint our reputation and appearance to the rest of the world


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 21, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> thats true, the hopefulness preceding elections. However the letdown after the election, after the candidate gets elected, after they fail to do what they campaigned on, for me, is almost too much to bear.


Nice post.....but, you know I was being sarcastic about the hope....right?


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 21, 2016)

Ok guys i just put the scissors down long enuff to get a few posts in lol. Been extremely busy lately. NOT COMPLAINING lol

Ssdd
  Tranq Eleph  ok ok, back to work. I got tons of pics but i dnt wanna bog dwn the thread too much w mediocracy...


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 21, 2016)

Some dank Genius Thai... Apollo11g3 x Lemon Thai. Lemon pledge and tropical fire dankness in the background. Perfect for uplifting the soul into the clouds


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 21, 2016)

So i talk myself into trying bodhi seeds one time, and this is the result...

Did someone say Nepali?is this what crack cocaine is like? U try once n yr hooked for life? Fml.

K so first bodhi run is done, amd one for the record books! But now idk what to run next lol any suggestuons from the packs i got here? Or Fuckit just crack em all like last time? haha


----------



## mendokush (Feb 21, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> So i talk myself into trying bodhi seeds one time, and this is the result...
> 
> Did someone say Nepali?View attachment 3613620is this what crack cocaine is like? U try once n yr hooked for life? Fml.
> 
> K so first bodhi run is done, amd one for the record books! But now idk what to run next lol any suggestuons from the packs i got here? Or Fuckit just crack em all like last time? haha


Go with the Legend x Snow Lotus. I wanted that freebie something bad, but went with the Bangi Haze


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 21, 2016)

Goji Og x 88g13hp 
Fruity strawberry cherry sweet piney forest dankness easily one of the best from Bodhi yet


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 21, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Goji Og x 88g13hp
> Fruity strawberry cherry sweet piney forest dankness easily one of the best from Bodhi yetView attachment 3613632


Coming from you that says a lot, given the large number of bodhi strains you have run


For anybody who doesn't know, the bodhi guide page on instagram is doing an epic giveaway for reaching 5k followers all you have to do is follow the page and like the contest photo. I think the angels milk f2 could be something special, also a pack of boysenberry (goji f3) x 88g13/hp which is currently unreleased so that is enticing


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Goji Og x 88g13hp
> Fruity strawberry cherry sweet piney forest dankness easily one of the best from Bodhi yetView attachment 3613632


That looks awsome. Luuucky.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 21, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> 1 in a decade....Golf Clap sir, Golf....Clap.


Well minus late stage sterile nanners here and there. First full blown sex change and pollen drop. Somehow the rest of my crop remained unscathed as far as I can tell though..


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 21, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Goji Og x 88g13hp
> Fruity strawberry cherry sweet piney forest dankness easily one of the best from Bodhi yetView attachment 3613632


That looks like straight fiyaaa. What an awesome cross and great job on the grow of her.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Well minus late stage sterile nanners here and there. First full blown sex change and pollen drop. Somehow the rest of my crop remained unscathed as far as I can tell though..


Golf clap remains sir, That's a tribute to a keen eye, good breeders, and a tight gardening system.


----------



## futant (Feb 22, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have some friends that are also veterans . They be like


What the army doesn't just throw them away like they do their soldiers when they are done using them? I was pretty sure they do.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 22, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have some friends that are also veterans . They be like


The one on theright. Looks just like my first dog i got wen i was five. God bless u sir. This world has plenty of successfull people. These are the people we are lacking.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Feb 22, 2016)

Anybody finish a grow with space monkey? I'm getting ready to run these in a couple of weeks.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 22, 2016)

dirtyshawa said:


> Anybody finish a grow with space monkey? I'm getting ready to run these in a couple of weeks.


Check instagram @bodhiguide they gots lotsa pics finished. Looks total fire from my opinion. Cple purpler phenos most green. Very very frosty chuncky some foxtailing. But id go for it, looks to be a winner. And i can tell u these wookie crosses r bad mamma jammas.

Sry wrong tag, its right now i edited. And if i find one of the pics ill direct u.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 22, 2016)

dirtyshawa said:


> Anybody finish a grow with space monkey? I'm getting ready to run these in a couple of weeks.


Found u one, if u got an instagram pm me and ill tag u to it.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 22, 2016)

futant said:


> What the army doesn't just throw them away like they do their soldiers when they are done using them? I was pretty sure they do.


I felt like that for a while! I fucked up my back while in the gunner's seat. I have been in a few collisions, one was after being hit by an IED. They didnt give me a purple heart and I was not able to claim it on my disability. They were able to take x-rays and say that it is a degenerative disk, but they were not going to pay me for it... It was impossible for me to find work because I am limited to office jobs now and that really does not float with me! Stick me in an office??? I feel like choke slamming someone when they talk down to me, so the VA found me unemployable.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 22, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I felt like that for a while! I fucked up my back while in the gunner's seat. I have been in a few collisions, one was after being hit by an IED. They didnt give me a purple heart and I was not able to claim it on my disability. They were able to take x-rays and say that it is a degenerative disk, but they were not going to pay me for it... It was impossible for me to find work because I am limited to office jobs now and that really does not float with me! Stick me in an office??? I feel like choke slamming someone when they talk down to me, so the VA found me unemployable.
> 
> View attachment 3614103


Wow brother, Thats wat these politicians do nemore, beg for votes, send people out to risk their lives with a small justified promise and then wat do you get, the big f-in dot gov run around.
Good luck sir. It really sucks having to have good hearted veterens getting a hard way to go.
And theres not always alot we can do, but vote and get pissed off wen people dont keep their promises.

Edit: also i kinda wish u could choke slam somebody lol. Thats would make more than just u feel alittle better lol


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 22, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ok im sold!! So u run half n half standard mh and hps, with one mh being 12k bulb? Or all yr mh are 12k?
> 
> My helpers gonna love this... He cant even go into the flower room without cutting goggles and all im running is a bunch of reg 600e hps lol. Says he gets a splitting headache from the intensity. Im gonna have to break out my old miller auto welding hood him once i get these mh's in lol


Yes a 1/1 ratio.
I am using the 12k, for the mh.
I'm only using 1200 watts for my flower ATM
No room for the 18k grow right now


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 22, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Some dank Genius Thai... Apollo11g3 x Lemon Thai. Lemon pledge and tropical fire dankness in the background. Perfect for uplifting the soul into the cloudsView attachment 3613624View attachment 3613628


WOW!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Good luck sir. It really sucks having to have good hearted veterens getting a hard way to go.
> 
> And theres not always alot we can do, but vote and get pissed off wen people dont keep their promises.


Mostly true. But as it looks like citizens treat vets better than the gov't, if you have a few dineros at the end of the month, send it on to one of the _vetted _organizations that provide help to those who come home alive, but damaged. 

[ And for those who make dineros from their harvest, if you have an abundant crop, perhaps up the donation? ]


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 22, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I felt like that for a while! I fucked up my back while in the gunner's seat. I have been in a few collisions, one was after being hit by an IED. They didnt give me a purple heart and I was not able to claim it on my disability. They were able to take x-rays and say that it is a degenerative disk, but they were not going to pay me for it... It was impossible for me to find work because I am limited to office jobs now and that really does not float with me! Stick me in an office??? I feel like choke slamming someone when they talk down to me, so the VA found me unemployable.
> 
> View attachment 3614103


What they do to us is unreal. It took me years to calm down enough to really see the truth of the matter. I'm lucky though. Saw a ton of IED hits. never took one. I hate seeing trash or random moved dirt anywhere when I'm driving or walking. You know that feeling my man. Choke slam all those politically guided ass clowns!


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 22, 2016)

Can any off you guys direct me to where you find all your info on the Phenos for these strains?


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 22, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Can any off you guys direct me to where you find all your info on the Phenos for these strains?


I find all.mine from breedbay reports. 
Except my ssdd x wookie testers. Ive named them myself


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 22, 2016)

Just finished sending my reports to B.

Here's a lil nug of the Pure Kush Suge x 88 g13hp. Smells of that classic kush stank. When I smell it I think to myself "yup that's kush". No clue how else to describe it. In the vape tastes just like it smells. Powerful stuff. Hits ya fast and hard. Not quite as chill vibes as the Stardawg Guava x. She finishes fast, under 9 weeks.


also after trimming some of the other strains I grew along side, I noticed these 88 g13/hp crosses don't really produce larf. Even the lower nugs that didn't get a ton of light have a nice structure and aren't very airy. Anyone else have the same experience?


----------



## dirtyshawa (Feb 22, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Check instagram @bodhiguide they gots lotsa pics finished. Looks total fire from my opinion. Cple purpler phenos most green. Very very frosty chuncky some foxtailing. But id go for it, looks to be a winner. And i can tell u these wookie crosses r bad mamma jammas.
> 
> Sry wrong tag, its right now i edited. And if i find one of the pics ill direct u.


 I've seen the few shots on the Gram. I was hoping to find some people here with experience themselves. Breedbay is a bitch if you don't have an account. I think most of that site is locked away from non-members. 

I've been trying to understand what to expect from the wookie father and more about the lavender that was used. Like, what is big buddy's lavender, an original offering or a soma pheno? I haven't grown anything bohdi, but after I bought some gg4 I was like wow, this is some interestingly potent shit, I need this. I just need more sources of info. There's like one dude on the gram and internet who has grown this stuff. I wish Bodhi would frequent other sites


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 22, 2016)

Wookie is supposed to have heavy terpene profile


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 22, 2016)

and the Stardawg Guava x 88g13hp .Super chill vibes. Great anti anxiety/anti depressant. Super easy to grow, very easy to trim, finishes under 10 weeks. Quite productive branching. Mild flavor and aroma. Super subtle hints of coffee deep in the back of the nose.

literally picked off 2 leafs with my finger before snapping these pictures for an idea of how easy to trim this strain is.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 22, 2016)

dirtyshawa said:


> I've seen the few shots on the Gram. I was hoping to find some people here with experience themselves. Breedbay is a bitch if you don't have an account. I think most of that site is locked away from non-members.
> 
> I've been trying to understand what to expect from the wookie father and more about the lavender that was used. Like, what is big buddy's lavender, an original offering or a soma pheno? I haven't grown anything bohdi, but after I bought some gg4 I was like wow, this is some interestingly potent shit, I need this. I just need more sources of info. There's like one dude on the gram and internet who has grown this stuff. I wish Bodhi would frequent other sites


Growin the ssdd x wookie, the wookie definitely bring some funk. It brought nice skunkyness to alot of my.phenos it seems. 

The lavender big buddy had, i am pretty sure was a 2002 soma. And breedbay has all of it. 

The wookie may bring some purple, earthy floral funk flavor, as da_urbmon said, heavy terpene. Wat looked to me as kush two-three stack bud structure rounded. 

Bodhi said it was also used to.up the frost, and it seems to.have donr that aswell.

I think the wookie male he is using is the grapefruit pheno but not 100%. I know he has 2. 

Honestly it is lookin like a killer male.

But.if uve never grown a bodhi.GET and APPALACHIA cross . Before there gone. They rule


----------



## futant (Feb 22, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Can any off you guys direct me to where you find all your info on the Phenos for these strains?


you have a private message. I sent you a link to where the @Bodhiguide dude keeps records off of IG. Have to pm so as to follow forum rules.


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 22, 2016)

futant said:


> you have a private message. I sent you a link to where the @Bodhiguide dude keeps records off of IG. Have to pm so as to follow forum rules.


Yo ..... I personally need to loose my b virginity .... dense lemon nugs.....regs..... which strain do I need??


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 22, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> Yo ..... I personally need to loose my b virginity .... dense lemon nugs.....regs..... which strain do I need??


Im huntin in the lemon hashplant now. Lemon deisel x g13hp. Lotta straight lemon stuff is sold out :/, lemon zinger, lemon penetrator. But the lemon g x g13hp is a pre release that is around

The g13hp male is known for density.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 22, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> So i talk myself into trying bodhi seeds one time, and this is the result...
> 
> Did someone say Nepali?View attachment 3613620is this what crack cocaine is like? U try once n yr hooked for life? Fml.
> 
> K so first bodhi run is done, amd one for the record books! But now idk what to run next lol any suggestuons from the packs i got here? Or Fuckit just crack em all like last time? haha


hey man that ac/dcXa11g is clocking in 20-1 cbd - thc  great cuts to be found ..
The following is just to help save money by deciding which plants to have tested, instead of having to test every plant and paying 50 bucks or so each plant...you can use the following method to figure out which ones need to be lab tested. This method is also very good for people who do not have access to lab testing. 

This method gets tweeked here and there over time....currently working on tweeking it to pre test male plants. 

--------------

Pheno seedz' CBD test method

------------

1.5 ml micro centrifuge vial (snap top)
0.08 gram lye
Tiny roach sized "pinch" of plant material.
1ml of 50% iso rubbing alcohol (although 70% can be used)
1 tiny Carbon pellet (sold at pet stores in fish dept)

--------------

Do the following in this exact order.

Add 0.08 grams of lye to vial, add plant material, add carbon pellet (on top of plant material to get better visability of color change), add rubbing alcohol as close to top of vial as possible (about 1ml). Close vial securely and shake for 60 seconds (making sure lye is not stuck to bottom..give few light taps if lye is stuck), wait 10 minutes and shake another 60 seconds, after 10 more minutes the color reaction should be ready. 

Green = 0%
Yellow = 0-3%
Orange = 3-5%
Maroon with slight purple = 5-8%
Light purple = 8-12%

--------------

LYE safety should be researched and understood before trying the testing. 

DO NOT add over 0.08 gram lye as the more you add then the hotter the chemical reaction will be and you can get burned, 0.08 is the most sensitive amount for percent testing (under 0.08 and you may not get any color reaction)....I burned my finger when I tried 1.5 gram of lye. 

You should try to use dense samples over fluffy samples (fluffy samples do not react as good).

You should perform the test 3 times to each plant...using the highest percent as final result. Taking a pinch from different buds or different areas of a bud. 

Wash hands often and make sure to wash work area after, cover work area in paper towels or paper in order to better clean up after. 

Purple Nitrile gloves are better suited than latex gloves when dealing with lye. 

As extra pre caution you can wrap toilet paper or something around the vial during the shaking process. 

Drain cleaners can not be used instead of actual lye (drain cleaners add dye to the lye).

from my breedbazy thread posted by cbdseeker


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 23, 2016)

Joedank said:


> hey man that ac/dcXa11g is clocking in 20-1 cbd - thc  great cuts to be found ..
> The following is just to help save money by deciding which plants to have tested, instead of having to test every plant and paying 50 bucks or so each plant...you can use the following method to figure out which ones need to be lab tested. This method is also very good for people who do not have access to lab testing.
> 
> This method gets tweeked here and there over time....currently working on tweeking it to pre test male plants.
> ...


Thanks for the share!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 23, 2016)

This lady has skidded across the finish line!
'97 blue moonshine X nl#5(purple sativa pheno)


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 23, 2016)

Bodhi gives away so much fire I have to laugh. It makes me feel extremely blessed, what a wonderful man. Here's my bodhi stash and it grows all the time. The back row is all of freebies and there are multiple packs in some of them! He's given me just as many free seeds as i've paid for! And the free shit is fire!!!


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 23, 2016)

Joedank said:


> hey man that ac/dcXa11g is clocking in 20-1 cbd - thc  great cuts to be found ..
> The following is just to help save money by deciding which plants to have tested, instead of having to test every plant and paying 50 bucks or so each plant...you can use the following method to figure out which ones need to be lab tested. This method is also very good for people who do not have access to lab testing.
> 
> This method gets tweeked here and there over time....currently working on tweeking it to pre test male plants.
> ...


Great info thank you!!


----------



## jeroly (Feb 23, 2016)

Thought that I'd post the email I got this AM from Great Lake Genetics...

Hello from Great Lakes Genetics *** IMPORTANT NOTICE ***
*** IMPORTANT NOTICE ***


BOBHI Seeds has asked me to make this announcement in regards to the Hybrid Freebie “Purple Urkel x Snow Lotus”. Although it has been tested, it was recently brought to our attention that it may show some hermi traits under LED lighting. So we are advising this strain be grown Out Doors or indoors with caution!!!!!!!

If you have a order pending and would like to change your Freebie pick please send me a message from the message board on your order.

If you have already received a pack of these, you can send them back and I will give you a replacement pack.

BODHI Seeds and Greatlakes Genetics are very sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused. Your satisfaction is very important to us.

Thank you for understanding.

BODHI Seeds and Greatlakes Genetics

NEW BODHI DROP

There will also be some new Bodhi strains dropping the first week in March, please don’t email us about the actual drop date. There will be a news letter sent out when they arrive. There will a restock of existing gear, along with these new strains.

Boysenberry Hashplant (goji f3 boysenberry x 88g13hp)

Chem Kesey (skunk va x 88g13hp)

Quava Hashplant (stardawg guava x 88g13hp)

Sweet Skunk x 88g13hp (limited)

Matahari (afkansastan x snow lotus)

Secret Chief (sfv og x 88g13/hp)

Purple Wookie (purple unicorn f2 x wookie 15)

Thanks Dragboatjeffy and Greatlakes Genetics

__________________________________________

So, a couple of questions...

1. Has anyone ever seen a link between LED growing and hermaphrodism before?
2. In another thread (in LED lighting section) it was commented,



PurpleBuz said:


> very lame .... trying to blame an led light for junk genetics


which does seem like a logical conclusion... but I thought that Bodhi has a good rep!
Not looking to troll here, just trying to figure out what went down...


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 23, 2016)

Quava Hashplant (stardawg guava x 88g13hp) tho


----------



## ShyGuru (Feb 23, 2016)

It's hard to say what went down without reading the tester report. For that matter this may even be based off a single incidence. I don't want to cast dispersions at anyone but its possible the tester stressed them or had some sort of environmental issue. If I'm not mistaken the Purple Urkle is known to be a bit delicate. Personally I would rather have a breeder put out a word of caution than try to cover it up. Seems to me cookie crosses herm all the time and yet there's never a disclaimer when you buy a pack.


----------



## PurpleBuz (Feb 23, 2016)

jeroly said:


> Thought that I'd post the email I got this AM from Great Lake Genetics...
> 
> 
> So, a couple of questions...
> ...



not sure what else you are looking for ?

hermi behavior in a strain is inherited, its in the genetics. Under various environmental conditions a plant which has hermi tendencies in its genome may or may not sprout flowers of the opposite sex. While its possible that various marginal lighting may trigger the display of hermi traits, its not the fault of the light its in the genes.

Its the fault of the breeder to propagate hermi traits AND give it to people even though they know it should be trashed.


As far as Bhodi rep goes, they apparently feel that the strain despite hermi tendencies is GOOD enough for their customers. Just because its a freebie isn't an excuse.


----------



## jeroly (Feb 23, 2016)

I think when you said


PurpleBuz said:


> ...]marginal lighting may trigger the display of hermi traits[...]


you nailed it. They then lumped good LED lighting in with the bad.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 23, 2016)

jeroly said:


> Thought that I'd post the email I got this AM from Great Lake Genetics...
> 
> Hello from Great Lakes Genetics *** IMPORTANT NOTICE ***
> *** IMPORTANT NOTICE ***
> ...


Okay, heres y hermies may occur in some strains. 
Some strains, like ssdd or gsc, are often known as light sensitive. The leds today have directed like to eliminate a reflector, which can cause.some.pretty intense light. 

Like my ssdd, if u put her under the led in the center, get readyfor herm town (3-8 nanners) I believe all at sterile though. But this is y they r freebies.

ITS NOT CRAP GENETICS. At all. They r freebies because these crosses.were considered less likely to produce the quality strain that othwr crosses may have already proven to produce. 

This strain, urkle lotus, is likely light sensitive and prolly contains an elite pheno. But u may need two packs and B doesnt feel right charging for that...Also, u gotta let it go for those wanting.to experiment and love urkle or watever.



Now ur deal email abt GLG all i can say is ...,tale my money


----------



## PurpleBuz (Feb 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> ITS NOT CRAP GENETICS. At all. They r freebies because these crosses.were considered less likely to produce the quality strain that othwr crosses may have already proven to produce.


strains that regularly hermi under slightly suboptimal conditions are JUNK.

This isn't a matter of a nanner or two late in flower, I'm talking about intersex tendencies to produce full male flowers as well as female flowers on the same plant.

So your happy to get throwaway genetics. good for you.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 23, 2016)

And i have to say.

My bad guys for clogging i up this page. This dude is ridiculous and my bad for putting up with it. Idk y he cares. My pics speak for themselves. Nuff said


----------



## kindnug (Feb 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> And ill say it right now 4 of my blueberry snow FREEBIES hermed. And u kno wat i didnt give a shit. Cuz i got money, weed, and all.my needs are met. And i understand shit happens and blueberry has that tendency i was warned.
> 
> Mayb u need some pussy dude.


I tested blueberry snow... 4/10 females 0 herm 2 keepers
Geisel x appy(Wolf Pack) were all killer 8/12 females

Pics are on ig/stax, but report is only on stax.
Wish I didn't get warnings for this site or I'd post here 2.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 23, 2016)

kindnug said:


> I tested blueberry snow... 4/10 females 0 herm 2 keepers
> Geisel x appy(Wolf Pack) were all killer 8/12 females
> 
> Pics are on ig/stax, but report is only on stax.
> Wish I didn't get warnings for this site or I'd post here 2.


Awsome bro. See some of the freebies go great for some people and dont hermie. Didnt get at lucky myself. But i got 6-7 female all killer. On the FREE UNRELEASED. ssdd x wookie testers


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 23, 2016)

kindnug said:


> I tested blueberry snow... 4/10 females 0 herm 2 keepers
> Geisel x appy(Wolf Pack) were all killer 8/12 females
> 
> Pics are on ig/stax, but report is only on stax.
> Wish I didn't get warnings for this site or I'd post here 2.


Pm me ur instagram so i can check those at. I missed that wolf pack. Kinda bummed. But got some Kalifornia instead kinda amd hoping to see these kromes white x wookie soon.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 23, 2016)

Boysenberry Hashplant
Quava Hashplant
Sweet Skunk x 88g13hp
SFV og x 88g13hp


I want em all!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 23, 2016)

lol newbies. worried about a ballsack or banana pollinating THE WHOLE ROOM ZOMG! 

LOL

I don't think the guy ever chucked any pollen before nor knows how it works. A couple nanners or ballsacks would not POLLINATE YOUR WHOLE ROOM! OMG SENSIMILLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA (you gotta picture him running around frantically yelling sensimilla while pulling his hair lol)


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 23, 2016)

This new drop. I want to make an order. Ergh. >>


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 23, 2016)

PurpleBuz said:


> not sure what else you are looking for ?
> 
> hermi behavior in a strain is inherited, its in the genetics. Under various environmental conditions a plant which has hermi tendencies in its genome may or may not sprout flowers of the opposite sex. While its possible that various marginal lighting may trigger the display of hermi traits, its not the fault of the light its in the genes.
> 
> ...


I don't completely disagree with you. I wouldn't be too happy with a garden full of seeded up bud whether the pack was free or not. That's happened to me one time, and I'm very reluctant to ever try that breeder again.

I don't think bodhi has anything to be "embarASSED" over though. Shit happens, and it looks like he's doing his best to put the word out there so that nobody jacks their garden up. Integrity and honesty aren't things I ever question with Bodhi.

Maybe try a little more tact, and a little less smart ass and your message might be better received.


----------



## Jimsmut (Feb 23, 2016)

Aruba, two phenos.
  I ran this outdoors last year. Indoors it has a much more complex smell, with artificial grape over fuel tones. Outdoors the smoke was very strong neutral long lasting high. Interested if the more complex terp expression will change character of the high.
  Started this one last spring, but it did very poorly outdoors. The Arubas in general did not like my soil mix (it was really too strong for all my plants), and they all required a soilectomy. Two phenos did OK, but I do not think they like cold at all as evidenced by the purple color (probably 55 at night indoors). It started flowering 7 inches, and did not have enough growth to clone. About 3-4 weeks into flower I brought it indoors and reversed it. Then it was rootbound and got bonsaied. Finally put a spindly stick into a large flower pot with black gold soil and got this awesome palm tree (10 months or so later from starting the seed). Smells like green herbs or grass at times, and like straight up diesel at others. Really nice 'n nasty. Was hoping for a male to cross with a Colorado Durban, but alas. Can't wait to smoke it!!!

Edit: Flowering time was around nine weeks for both phenos


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 23, 2016)

Bodhi released the unfinished fall tester list a cpl weeks ago,

I got my email saying i would get a sent confirmation soon.

Would some1 pm me wen they recieve their email that the testers r getting out.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Bodhi released the unfinished fall tester list a cpl weeks ago,
> 
> I got my email saying i would get a sent confirmation soon.
> 
> Would some1 pm me wen they recieve their email that the testers r getting out.


I haven't got a confirmation email yet. But I never got one any of the previous times testing either. Just hoping to see that yellow padded envelope in a week or two.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 23, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> lol newbies. worried about a ballsack or banana pollinating THE WHOLE ROOM ZOMG!
> 
> LOL
> 
> I don't think the guy ever chucked any pollen before nor knows how it works. A couple nanners or ballsacks would not POLLINATE YOUR WHOLE ROOM! OMG SENSIMILLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA (you gotta picture him running around frantically yelling sensimilla while pulling his hair lol)


it's ridiculous..
for the record, two of my the four females of the pineapple hashplant had nanners.
tiny, unopened, and not fertile, but still.
picked like 4 or 5 of one, and about 3 or 4 on the other.
None of the tranquil elephants had nanners.

And again for the record... the pine-hash is my new favorite strain
and I've smoked/grown my share of top-shelf herb.
But my all time favorite strain is the jack herer, so logic would lead you to think a more potent version of it is riiiight up my alley.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 23, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't completely disagree with you. I wouldn't be too happy with a garden full of seeded up bud whether the pack was free or not. That's happened to me one time, and I'm very reluctant to ever try that breeder again.
> 
> I don't think bodhi has anything to be "embarASSED" over though. Shit happens, and it looks like he's doing his best to put the word out there so that nobody jacks their garden up. Integrity and honesty aren't things I ever question with Bodhi.
> 
> Maybe try a little more tact, and a little less smart ass and your message might be better received.


For real bro you had a whole room seeded from some rogue balls/nanners? I could see a few buds seeded here and there but the whole room? Heck, when I dust flowers by painting with a brush I'm not even finding seeds in any of the flowers I don't directly paint the pollen onto. I can only imagine the worst most full blown hermie left unchecked for week at a time in a room to do damage like that.

Also very curious which breeder


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 23, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I haven't got a confirmation email yet. But I never got one any of the previous times testing either. Just hoping to see that yellow padded envelope in a week or two.


I got one last time, but im figuring there in the mail. Just SO stoked and wanna see if i got white wookie or skunk va wookie.


----------



## genuity (Feb 23, 2016)

This gang of 8 up in here is nuts.....it's crazy how some people act over breeders.

And really crazy when people only give part of a story....

You tell someone that theyes are the cause of herms,they cry foul...

You tell someone,it's the genetics. ..they cry foul...

It will never end..


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I got one last time, but im figuring there in the mail. Just SO stoked and wanna see if i got white wookie or skunk va wookie.


Same haha I'm very curious to see what will turn up in that magic envelope! I think I had white wookie on my list also.  If we both get em maybe we can crack em at the same time.

but mine always take a week or more longer to arrive than my friends south of the 49.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 23, 2016)

PurpleBuz said:


> strains that regularly hermi under slightly suboptimal conditions are JUNK.
> 
> This isn't a matter of a nanner or two late in flower, I'm talking about intersex tendencies to produce full male flowers as well as female flowers on the same plant.
> 
> So your happy to get throwaway genetics. good for you.


i "like " the idea of this BUT some intersex traits are just a part of cannabis cultivation...
i dont belive you can avoid it with certain types ...
i am running a strain with urkle and happy to be doing it . just using the full sun and being careful ..
bodhi freely admits his mistakes an tries to test his gear ... its tough . i grow 4 clone only strains that if treated wrong will throw nanners but man i just love those "flavors of my youth " FUCK me does it suck when the sour d throws nanners right out the nicest buds @70 days if you have a light leak . but the flavor of 77 days is worth the cosmetic problem IMO... i have been told i am all about some strange terrrps ...lol

urkle X DBF 3 males at 2 weeks look crazy studded with resin and COMPACT flowers .. pics soon come ...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 23, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Also very curious which breeder


I'd rather not get in to it. The fan boys still have sand in their pooter from me talking about it a year ago. I'm trying to be good and not hurt any more feelers....


----------



## genuity (Feb 23, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i "like " the idea of this BUT some intersex traits are just a part of cannabis cultivation...
> i dont belive you can avoid it with certain types ...
> i am running a strain with urkle and happy to be doing it . just using the full sun and being careful ..
> bodhi freely admits his mistakes an tries to test his gear ... its tough . i grow 4 clone only strains that if treated wrong will throw nanners but man i just love those "flavors of my youth " FUCK me does it suck when the sour d throws nanners right out the nicest buds @70 days if you have a light leak . but the flavor of 77 days is worth the cosmetic problem IMO... i have been told i am all about some strange terrrps ...lol
> ...


Oh,that sour d is the best. ....


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 23, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'd rather not get in to it. The fan boys still have sand in their pooter from me talking about it a year ago. I'm trying to be good and not hurt any more feelers....


Its usually for the best. And u kno regardless bodhis herm rates are low to say least.



D_Urbmon said:


> Same haha I'm very curious to see what will turn up in that magic envelope! I think I had white wookie on my list also.  If we both get em maybe we can crack em at the same time.
> 
> but mine always take a week or more longer to arrive than my friends south of the 49.


Mayb, idk evem remember the others on my list lol. I figured id get one of the first two. 
And no worries. Imma have to wait at least a week wen they arrive. The other testers clogged up abit of room. But weel b good here soon. And have abuncha sun wookie.


----------



## Jimsmut (Feb 23, 2016)

Since we are on the topic of Wookie, this is my keeper of Wookie x 88g13 Hashplant from my test.
  

Smells a lot like orange juice concentrate gone bad; citrus, sour, weird funk +some sort of pineyness. Smell translates directly to taste. I describe it as a meaner Urkle- Strong initial head, settling into very social relaxation. Sometimes gives me rushy sensations or quasi spins when i drink with it. Very fast finisher. Did great outdoors.


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 23, 2016)

Te. #noflash #no filter


----------



## Joedank (Feb 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> Oh,that sour d is the best. ....


i "grows " on ya .. pun intended ... i cannot get enough ... 
bodhi has done a few crosses from both sides of thesourd spectrum .. an had hermi reports on a few,... lol/... bet it was fire though ...the cut i work with .. an i belive gen has hit her with some pollen as well .. she is a shower ... ooppps guess this should be in "chuckers" thread ..lol...


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 23, 2016)

Jimsmut said:


> Since we are on the topic of Wookie, this is my keeper of Wookie x 88g13 Hashplant from my test.
> View attachment 3615054 View attachment 3615056
> 
> Smells a lot like orange juice concentrate gone bad; citrus, sour, weird funk +some sort of pineyness. Smell translates directly to taste. I describe it as a meaner Urkle- Strong initial head, settling into very social relaxation. Sometimes gives me rushy sensations or quasi spins when i drink with it. Very fast finisher. Did great outdoors.
> View attachment 3615060


Ooo I have a pack of these. Thanks for the pics! Wanted to pop some.


----------



## Mtn man (Feb 23, 2016)

Does it matter where you live on bodhi testers very curious I don't post much been reading here for years


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 23, 2016)

Mtn man said:


> Does it matter where you live on bodhi testers very curious I don't post much been reading here for years


Doesnt matter where u live. But u gotta be a shower. Thats the real requirement.


----------



## Mtn man (Feb 23, 2016)

Not sure what you mean it don't look like I been on here I changed email address and name yesterday I from Eastern KY.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 23, 2016)

Mtn man said:


> Not sure what you mean it don't look like I been on here I changed email address and name yesterday I from Eastern KY.


U gotta post alotta updates lol. But yeah u can live ne where in the us definitely. And Canada, uk u kno. I wouldn't really count out newhere lol.


----------



## Mtn man (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks I'm going to get know these good people instead of lurking been a little parniod about the net


----------



## Jimsmut (Feb 23, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Ooo I have a pack of these. Thanks for the pics! Wanted to pop some.


It would be nice to see a better grower take them on  Here is a link to a different pheno pic

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-650#post-11612786


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 23, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> lol newbies. worried about a ballsack or banana pollinating THE WHOLE ROOM ZOMG!
> 
> LOL
> 
> I don't think the guy ever chucked any pollen before nor knows how it works. A couple nanners or ballsacks would not POLLINATE YOUR WHOLE ROOM! OMG SENSIMILLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA (you gotta picture him running around frantically yelling sensimilla while pulling his hair lol)


I just laughed so hard I drenched my screen in water. Thanks for that. you owe me a new tv haha! He shoots and scores!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 23, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i "grows " on ya .. pun intended ... i cannot get enough ...
> bodhi has done a few crosses from both sides of thesourd spectrum .. an had hermi reports on a few,... lol/... bet it was fire though ...View attachment 3615117View attachment 3615118the cut i work with .. an i belive gen has hit her with some pollen as well .. she is a shower ... ooppps guess this should be in "chuckers" thread ..lol...


Oh man!!! I ran a few screens of the cali connect SD couple years ago. Was pulling a P per plant in a 30x28 screen. Most uniformed firey cola packed screens I've ever completed. Loved that strain. these look similar. Thanks for posting these!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 23, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> For real bro you had a whole room seeded from some rogue balls/nanners? I could see a few buds seeded here and there but the whole room? Heck, when I dust flowers by painting with a brush I'm not even finding seeds in any of the flowers I don't directly paint the pollen onto. I can only imagine the worst most full blown hermie left unchecked for week at a time in a room to do damage like that.
> 
> Also very curious which breeder


I had this happen with Tahoe OG. Hidden balls. It actually also happened while testing for B. Teeny tiny balls hidden behind the buds. Entire tent WRECKED. The most cruel intersexing I ever experienced really.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 23, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> and the Stardawg Guava x 88g13hp .Super chill vibes. Great anti anxiety/anti depressant. Super easy to grow, very easy to trim, finishes under 10 weeks. Quite productive branching. Mild flavor and aroma. Super subtle hints of coffee deep in the back of the nose.
> 
> literally picked off 2 leafs with my finger before snapping these pictures for an idea of how easy to trim this strain is.
> 
> ...


Hahaha I would still take some scissors to that and clean it up. To me these are HARD to trim with their teeny sugars... lol... i am a little over the top when it comes to trimming


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 23, 2016)

PurpleBuz said:


> strains that regularly hermi under slightly suboptimal conditions are JUNK.
> 
> This isn't a matter of a nanner or two late in flower, I'm talking about intersex tendencies to produce full male flowers as well as female flowers on the same plant.
> 
> So your happy to get throwaway genetics. good for you.


Shut up.


----------



## Slimjimham (Feb 24, 2016)

Ok guys,
I'm looking to put in an order soon for another pack or two of bodhi gear to pay it forward for the generosity of the testers and what not that mr & mrs b have shown me. 

Since I'm limited by numbers and the style I grow large hydro plants (4 plants under each 1k)

So for this reason I look for good to great yielders.... What do you recommend for the best yielding tastiest smoke?

I know it's vague just looking for input. Thanks!


----------



## ky man (Feb 24, 2016)

Mtn man said:


> Not sure what you mean it don't look like I been on here I changed email address and name yesterday I from Eastern KY.


Check out WWW.JAMES BEAN COMPANY.COM They have some great beans and they take depit cards.get you seeds in 3-5 days.I also live in eastern ky.


----------



## Mtn man (Feb 24, 2016)

OK I do have some goji og beans on the way honestly my first bodhi beans I kept seeing all these great tester beans was curious


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 24, 2016)

Mtn man said:


> Not sure what you mean it don't look like I been on here I changed email address and name yesterday I from Eastern KY.





ky man said:


> Check out WWW.JAMES BEAN COMPANY.COM They have some great beans and they take depit cards.get you seeds in 3-5 days.I also live in eastern ky.


We got friends. Lol... I myself grew up in southern Indiana, amd my summers in east ky were amazing....oh boy that apple moonshine.


----------



## jeroly (Feb 24, 2016)

I've just popped some of the Yunnan in prep for my 2016 outdoor grow. I will journal it.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 24, 2016)

Sry my camera is screwing up today. Idk why. Will definitely have good dry pics of this. Kinda bummed cuz this is like my favorite pheno.

Total appy dom. Kushy hazey og sour with an amazing skunk smell that is soo true skunk it makes my heart sink. Those r rare for me. To find something with that real classic skunk smell. Amazingly frosty. Low suger leaf. Took at 63 days. 15-20% amber, 70-80% milky. 5% clear. Sry editted here.
But idk its hard to see the detail, all the triches and hairs. Triches r huge compared to the other phenos, and the hairs is wicked bright red.

Heres the best i could get...ssdd x wookie #3 pheno


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 24, 2016)

jeroly said:


> I've just popped some of the Yunnan in prep for my 2016 outdoor grow. I will journal it.


Thank you!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Sry my camera is screwing up today. Idk why. Will definitely have good dry pics of this. Kinda bummed cuz this is like my favorite pheno.
> 
> Total appy dom. Kushy hazey og sour with an amazing skunk smell that is soo true skunk it makes my heart sink. Those r rare for me. To find something with that real classic skunk smell. Amazingly frosty. Low suger leaf. Took at 63 days. 15-20% amber, 70-80% milky. 5% clear. Sry editted here.
> But idk its hard to see the detail, all the triches and hairs. Triches r huge compared to the other phenos, and the hairs is wicked bright red.
> ...


What strain bro?


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 24, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> What strain bro?


Sry ssdd x wookie pheno #3.


----------



## pnwmystery (Feb 24, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Same haha I'm very curious to see what will turn up in that magic envelope! I think I had white wookie on my list also.  If we both get em maybe we can crack em at the same time.
> 
> but mine always take a week or more longer to arrive than my friends south of the 49.


It was so hard to put 5 picks in order of preference lol.


----------



## calicat (Feb 24, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> Ok guys,
> I'm looking to put in an order soon for another pack or two of bodhi gear to pay it forward for the generosity of the testers and what not that mr & mrs b have shown me.
> 
> Since I'm limited by numbers and the style I grow large hydro plants (4 plants under each 1k)
> ...


High yielding mother cut crossed to Temple male. Note Temple male lost. Williams wonder male lost as well.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 24, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> It was so hard to put 5 picks in order of preference lol.


I know lol chosing 5 was hard enough and then to have to put them in order!

I WANT EM ALL!


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 24, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I know lol chosing 5 was hard enough and then to have to put them in order!
> 
> I WANT EM ALL!


I chose two...and then random chose the last three lol too hard


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 24, 2016)

anyone else pick the goji raspberry sharpie f2? 


sure sounds intriguing


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 24, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I will be making a whole mess of F2's that I would be happy to share...


sooo my bestest buddy... my good ole pal...
You ummm... happen to have any of those f2s?
I cannot find a pack anywhere on the planet..
Bodhi himself delivers at the kindpeoples disp... been thinking about setting up a tent and shanghai'ing him on the way in


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 24, 2016)

woohoo just checked the Jabbas clones and most of them are showing roots after 10 days. 

see how the "new growth" area is yellow? Does that mean I should TP soon and give em a light feed?


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 24, 2016)

love all the b-man photos. something good happened today for me. seed to celebrate. with my budget, i went a11 from midweek song. love this strain. f4. nice. last time i smoked it from a member here was grape & citrus flav fuego. he told me 7 weeks. im excited.


----------



## futant (Feb 24, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> anyone else pick the goji raspberry sharpie f2?
> 
> 
> sure sounds intriguing


My second pick


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 24, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> anyone else pick the goji raspberry sharpie f2?
> 
> 
> sure sounds intriguing


@apbx720 picked it i believe.

He will kno.for sure. But i think he recommended it over the sensi x dragonsblood


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 24, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> woohoo just checked the Jabbas clones and most of them are showing roots after 10 days.
> 
> see how the "new growth" area is yellow? Does that mean I should TP soon and give em a light feed?
> 
> ...


Yea, that's the clones showing you it's ready for it's party cup (or whatever you tp into)
that was the old "hippy-rule" on cloning, once you see the yellowing on the leaves, you know the roots are already growing.
you could also give them a super light foliar feed.
like an alfalfa or a comfrey tea
Personally I just transplant into an amended soil and off they go.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 24, 2016)

lately im doing 1/2 party cup coco with a center of worm poop then more coco. the hippy rule is accurate. im finding this helps greatly. i use root excel too  foliar only though.


----------



## Mtn man (Feb 24, 2016)

Another thing I notice on cutting if in a cup where you can't see roots is the small leaves in middle usually stand up wanting light/got life you know they are rooted


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Feb 24, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> anyone else pick the goji raspberry sharpie f2?
> 
> 
> sure sounds intriguing


I did


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks guys this is part of why I love this thread.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Feb 24, 2016)

Could someone please pm me about testing for Bodhi, I'll share....
SSDD day 46ish


----------



## jpdnkstr (Feb 24, 2016)

More Cowbell day 46ish of 12/12


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 24, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Could someone please pm me about testing for Bodhi, I'll share....
> SSDD day 46ishView attachment 3616118View attachment 3616119


I sent u a pm.on the testing bro.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 24, 2016)

883 unread posts on this thread! I can't keep up. Just popped some Appalachian Thunderfuck and Congo spice.


----------



## Mtn man (Feb 24, 2016)

Any pic of Bodhi's space monkey (gg4xwookies15) next on my list and one of the Appl. Crosses before they gone


----------



## Mtn man (Feb 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> We got friends. Lol... I myself grew up in southern Indiana, amd my summers in east ky were amazing....oh boy that apple moonshine.


Yea Summer's nice but fall is my favorite got plenty killer floating around and hunting seasons as a bonus


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 24, 2016)

Steelheader3430 said:


> 883 unread posts on this thread! I can't keep up. Just popped some Appalachian Thunderfuck and Congo spice.


Oh oh oh. Keep us up on the congo 

Is it the congo spice or.jungle spice.
Jungle is the hp cross.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Oh oh oh. Keep us up on the congo
> 
> Is it the congo spice or.jungle spice.
> Jungle is the hp cross.


Oops Jungle spice. Good catch.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 25, 2016)

Mtn man said:


> Any pic of Bodhi's space monkey (gg4xwookies15) next on my list and one of the Appl. Crosses before they gone


You can see a bunch of phenos on IG, #spacemonkey


----------



## futant (Feb 25, 2016)

Tester Bodhi's NL#5 Purple x Old Mother Ghani 
This is the #6 pheno
Day 61


----------



## podfather20 (Feb 25, 2016)

Can someone PM me about testing for bodhi please 

Sent from my XT1019 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2016)

Testing seems like a lot of work n hoops to jump through.. Free beans are cool but it seems like a lot of work n responsibility.. I'd rather just buy beans n do my thing.


----------



## ky man (Feb 25, 2016)

I love to test beans if there from friends that I know personley or trust.ky


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 25, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Testing seems like a lot of work n hoops to jump through.. Free beans are cool but it seems like a lot of work n responsibility.. I'd rather just buy beans n do my thing.


It's not that bad. Especially if you like to grow n show in the first place. Just snap a few pictures, post em up, fill out a little report at the end and email it and you're done!

all you really gotta do is wet those beans!


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2016)

Lol.. I don't even know how to post pics... I'm not very tech savvy.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 25, 2016)

Here the deal with testing. Alot of ppl r askingn ow. I get asked how EVERYDAY. seriously. Everyone.

Its alot of responsibility. And after all those ppl took seeds from bodhi then didnt bother to post.

Then he had to resend to ppl to get them tested.

So its nothing personal but if i dint pm ppl how to get in to testig its because u prolly dont have alot of posting experience i can see. And too many ppl r taking advantage. 

I kno NOBODY thinks theywill do that wen they start. 

So if ur a good poster, pm.me and iay feel comfortable telling u. Ive told a few ppl already. But like i said alot of ppl , on words bodhis wouldnt use, but those guys /gals kinda screwed him. 

If u van get on breedbay, then thats ur first step to getting informed on testing but that all im sayin anymore,
Unless ur a member ive personally seen for awhile. Which ost of u r already tster,

Again nuthin personal


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 25, 2016)

And i kinda feel like a jerk for keeping the the info. But i dont want ppl taking responsibility and not following through like ppl have apparently done. .

^like one of these posts so i.dont feel.like a jerk lol


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2016)

He post the test info for everybody on breedbay,that's his home....open to the public.


----------



## futant (Feb 25, 2016)

genuity said:


> He post the test info for everybody on breedbay,that's his home....open to the public.


In Defence of JDG; it does seem like a ton of folks took test seeds and disappeared (lots of people posting on other boards than BB they had stuff coming, and then poof...slience).
I will note that I have a single tent in a small grow set up right now. Testing one strain takes up 3 quarters of my space 100% of the time. B likes it if you get all 11 beans he sends you popped and AT LEAST 3 females run so he can see some pheno variance.
On that note like JD said there is responsibility; I am just now (next round of testers coming out, getting a 3rd female into flower, I still have 2 beans of it to pop and test).So testing is now chewing up half to 3/4 of my footprint.
Some crosses from bodhi generate high %s of males so proper sexing and not rushing veg is helpful.

For me it is all worth it; but know what you are getting into, B is way too kind a gentleman for folks to be breaking promises, nabbing beans and flaking out on.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 25, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> It's not that bad. Especially if you like to grow n show in the first place. Just snap a few pictures, post em up, fill out a little report at the end and email it and you're done!
> 
> all you really gotta do is wet those beans!





I'm awful @ describing smells n tastes. And I don't have a puter..just a crappy phone .


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2016)

futant said:


> In Defence of JDG; it does seem like a ton of folks took test seeds and disappeared (lots of people posting on other boards than BB they had stuff coming, and then poof...slience).
> I will note that I have a single tent in a small grow set up right now. Testing one strain takes up 3 quarters of my space 100% of the time. B likes it if you get all 11 beans he sends you popped and AT LEAST 3 females run so he can see some pheno variance.
> On that note like JD said there is responsibility; I am just now (next round of testers coming out, getting a 3rd female into flower, I still have 2 beans of it to pop and test).So testing is now chewing up half to 3/4 of my footprint.
> Some crosses from bodhi generate high %s of males so proper sexing and not rushing veg is helpful.
> ...


Was not getting on him,just saying...thats why b post it at a secure forum,where the normal/past testers frequently post.

Not long ago,this same subject came about..


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 25, 2016)

a11 on the way. stoked. apollo13 next. and run those w/ c99. 

no lie, i had his "kalifornia" in the cart & just gave in to my new project. 

nepali og she some badass mother.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 25, 2016)

I got u genuity. My message is mostly to ppl who r basically new members, i that i have no.idea if they will do their word or not.
Post and ur perfect.

Honestly, the tester pool needs as many dedicated headies it can get. Like myself and @FlakeyFoont, i believe r both running the ssdd x wookie tester. Makes for a great representation. I think we have 11 females between us.

Mine r looking solid by the way, decent variation.

Ssdd x wookie #3 root porn


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2016)

Stardawg Guava x A11

Some more stardawg Guava x A11 & lucky charms

Feeling real good about these. ..


----------



## Mtn man (Feb 25, 2016)

Got my goji seeds in today I'm late to the Bodhi's party does anyone know if plenty appalachiAns crosses left out there I read the male was gone???


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 25, 2016)

Mtn man said:


> Got my goji seeds in today I'm late to the Bodhi's party does anyone know if plenty appalachiAns crosses left out there I read the male was gone???


The appys are very limited.When there gone, there gone. SSDD is the most abundant. But still limited. Grab up them.appys. its some of bodhis best work. The wookies will be around.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 25, 2016)

genuity said:


> Stardawg Guava x A11
> View attachment 3616555
> Some more stardawg Guava x A11 & lucky charms
> View attachment 3616548
> Feeling real good about these. ..


little army all even n shit ... nice 
cleaning a few "tools of the trade ". .. 5 days in an the erkle X dragonsbloodf3 testers are spitting resin


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 25, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Here the deal with testing. Alot of ppl r askingn ow. I get asked how EVERYDAY. seriously. Everyone.
> 
> Its alot of responsibility. And after all those ppl took seeds from bodhi then didnt bother to post.
> 
> ...





JDGreen said:


> And i kinda feel like a jerk for keeping the the info. But i dont want ppl taking responsibility and not following through like ppl have apparently done. .
> 
> ^like one of these posts so i.dont feel.like a jerk lol


I don't blame ya bro I referred a few forum friends here and there from around the web and most of them never even cracked their beans. The one guy who I think did crack only popped a couple and didn't send any pictures or anything. I don't give out the email anymore. Like you said people are taking advantage and I don't want to contribute to that.

Even just the postage alone on sending out all the testers must cost a couple hundo.



genuity said:


> Stardawg Guava x A11
> View attachment 3616555
> Some more stardawg Guava x A11 & lucky charms
> View attachment 3616548
> Feeling real good about these. ..


Looking fucking lovely in there Gen! Love seeing those rows of pots.  I am really really really enjoying my Stardawg Guava x 88g13hp I hope you enjoy those A11x's just as much!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 25, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm awful @ describing smells n tastes. And I don't have a puter..just a crappy phone .


Same here haha I'm terrible at describing the nuances of the taste/smell and effects but I try the best I can.


----------



## leoshitz (Feb 25, 2016)

My intro to Bodhi was from a freebie from sos or attitude. I had two Goji OG that I didn't touch for over a year. I had them indoors for a month then had to take them outside. The blazing sun here sent them into shock but they recovered and finished nice. My friends said it was some of the best they ever had. They could not get enough. At this point I am sold on the fine work Bodhi puts out. 

Does anyone know if anybody has goji still in stock? If not what should I try to get? SnowLotus looks amazing but it is also out everywhere I look.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 25, 2016)

Heres a semi-dry pic of the ssdd wookie pheno #3.
Smells like classic skunk witb some foresty kushy electric haze after smell. The rrim and underside of the bud is straight caked.I love her. I know i always say that. But this is a keeper here brothers&sisters.


----------



## leoshitz (Feb 25, 2016)

Side note. I would pay Bodhi to be a tester. Bean cost and shipping no problem.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 25, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> My intro to Bodhi was from a freebie from sos or attitude. I had two Goji OG that I didn't touch for over a year. I had them indoors for a month then had to take them outside. The blazing sun here sent them into shock but they recovered and finished nice. My friends said it was some of the best they ever had. They could not get enough. At this point I am sold on the fine work Bodhi puts out.
> 
> Does anyone know if anybody has goji still in stock? If not what should I try to get? SnowLotus looks amazing but it is also out everywhere I look.


Get watever cross sounds appealing really.
Quick list for newbies.(from me personally)
Jabbas stash
Sunshine daydream
Prayer tower 
Dream beaver
Appalachia crosses r usually favorites. 

Run through bodhiguide on instagram


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 25, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Heres a semi-dry pic of the ssdd wookie pheno #3.
> Smells like classic skunk witb some foresty kushy electric haze after smell. The rrim and underside of the bud is straight caked.I love her. I know i always say that. But this is a keeper here brothers&sisters.
> View attachment 3616675


Oh my lord the frost!


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 25, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> Side note. I would pay Bodhi to be a tester. Bean cost and shipping no problem.


No, no meed to pay. U just gotta keep the commitment. Post brother


----------



## kindnug (Feb 25, 2016)

So you are emailing your report to him also? @ the same address? I wanna do that too!

Is posting our journals @ breedbay a requirement? I can't get an account there

He wasn't very specific if where it was posted mattered + I thought I mentioned where I would be posting in the original request email.

I'm not participating in this round of testing. I'm guessing they have too many request already...


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 25, 2016)

kindnug said:


> So you are emailing your report to him also? @ the same address? I wanna do that too!
> 
> Is posting our journals @ breedbay a requirement? I can't get an account there
> 
> ...


Yes. Send ur report to mrs. B. And i believe Bodhi wants them posted at breedbay, +anywhere else.


----------



## kindnug (Feb 25, 2016)

I'll keep trying to get an acct there, but I did tell them in the email I'd be postin @ stax...
I figured they wouldn't send them if it was a problem.

I don't know why is it so hard to get acct on breedbay? I even had some1 refer me and still don't get the confirm email...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 25, 2016)

kindnug said:


> I'll keep trying to get an acct there, but I did tell them in the email I'd be postin @ stax...
> I figured they wouldn't send them if it was a problem.
> 
> I don't know why is it so hard to get acct on breedbay? I even had some1 refer me and still don't get the confirm email...


I think as long as you send reports and pictures to the email you are good to go. Forum posting is more for the community than it is for Bodhi's eyes I think.


----------



## Mtn man (Feb 25, 2016)

Bodhi's has the biggest,darkest seeds I bought very healthy looking


----------



## Mtn man (Feb 25, 2016)

Either way I'm posting pictures after my others in tent are done be month,can't wait going be fire gut feeling


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 25, 2016)

Mtn man said:


> View attachment 3616756 View attachment 3616758 Bodhi's has the biggest,darkest seeds I bought very healthy looking


For sure...not like some of the junk I've gotten in the past from ihg and even apothecary


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> My intro to Bodhi was from a freebie from sos or attitude. I had two Goji OG that I didn't touch for over a year. I had them indoors for a month then had to take them outside. The blazing sun here sent them into shock but they recovered and finished nice. My friends said it was some of the best they ever had. They could not get enough. At this point I am sold on the fine work Bodhi puts out..


Midweek Song shows that singles are available. I trust them, and have ordered singles and packs.

I've liked the Goji so much and for so long, I've decided to use the 6 Goji Beans left to find a sweet girl to reverse, and make some fem goji beans, as well as a few others from the goji girl pollen. Possibilities are Ancient OG [ ancient Goji ], Blue Dream [ Blue Goji ] , and Strawberry Daiquiri.

Which brings me to this: have any of you fine folks, or even slightly less than fine.....ever heard of or used this product? It's premeasured, and used for 5 days *then *flipped. Sounds easy, which, of course, is right up Amos Avenue. http://www.mjfemseed.com/index.html


----------



## futant (Feb 25, 2016)

genuity said:


> Was not getting on him,just saying...thats why b post it at a secure forum,where the normal/past testers frequently post.
> 
> Not long ago,this same subject came about..


Not at all I knew you weren't. I am sorry that quoting your post may have implied I thought that. Lack of forethought on my part on that one; just seemed a good one to counterpoint off of AND highlight the state of things as you pointed out.


----------



## Nu-Be (Feb 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Midweek Song shows that singles are available. I trust them, and have ordered singles and packs.
> 
> I've liked the Goji so much and for so long, I've decided to use the 6 Goji Beans left to find a sweet girl to reverse, and make some fem goji beans, as well as a few others from the goji girl pollen. Possibilities are Ancient OG [ ancient Goji ], Blue Dream [ Blue Goji ] , and Strawberry Daiquiri.
> 
> Which brings me to this: have any of you fine folks, or even slightly less than fine.....ever heard of or used this product? It's premeasured, and used for 5 days *then *flipped. Sounds easy, which, of course, is right up Amos Avenue. http://www.mjfemseed.com/index.html


It's gibberellic acid. You can buy it yourself for cheap and measure it to the strength you want to spray. Lots of guides out there for using it, if an Amos were to search.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Midweek Song shows that singles are available. I trust them, and have ordered singles and packs.
> 
> I've liked the Goji so much and for so long, I've decided to use the 6 Goji Beans left to find a sweet girl to reverse, and make some fem goji beans, as well as a few others from the goji girl pollen. Possibilities are Ancient OG [ ancient Goji ], Blue Dream [ Blue Goji ] , and Strawberry Daiquiri.
> 
> Which brings me to this: have any of you fine folks, or even slightly less than fine.....ever heard of or used this product? It's premeasured, and used for 5 days *then *flipped. Sounds easy, which, of course, is right up Amos Avenue. http://www.mjfemseed.com/index.html


Don't wanna do collodial silver?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> It's gibberellic acid. You can buy it yourself for cheap and measure it to the strength you want to spray. Lots of guides out there for using it, if an Amos were to search.


Right. And there's also this web site that offers pre-measured packs, iffin I prefer taking a flyer for some knowledge of said site among non Nu-Be's that I respect.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Don't wanna do collodial silver?


My fledging knowledge is that CS is applied during flowering, while GA 3 is misted 5 days before flip, which seems much more convenient. You can grow the fem sacs among the other fem plants, rather than a cycle ahead.....I'd think.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> My fledging knowledge is that CS is applied during flowering, while GA 3 is misted 5 days before flip, which seems much more convenient. You can grow the fem sacs among the other fem plants, rather than a cycle ahead.....I'd think.


That does seem quite convenient . I've never used ga 3 so I can't really vouch for its use unfortunately


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 25, 2016)

Hey brotha! I personally would use sodium thiosulfate solution (STS) (silver nitrate + sodium thiosulfate) which you can get here:

http://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?cmd=SKW&_pgn=1&_nkw=Silver+Nitrate

http://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=sodium+thiosulfate&isNewKw=1&mfs=KWCLK&acimp=0&_trksid=p2053742.m2428.l1311.R1.TR7.TRC2.Xsodium+thio&sqp=sodium+thio

And I included instructions from Ch9 Female seeds that were in Skunk mag...cant find link so I posted pics...you just have to treat "donor" plant 10 days prior to flipping "receiving" plants...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 25, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Here the deal with testing. Alot of ppl r askingn ow. I get asked how EVERYDAY. seriously. Everyone.
> 
> Its alot of responsibility. And after all those ppl took seeds from bodhi then didnt bother to post.
> 
> ...


This right here. Solid.


----------



## Mtn man (Feb 25, 2016)

No problem I been growing awhile and would not do someone like that I'm not new change my name/address I'll post mine earn little rep.


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 25, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> My intro to Bodhi was from a freebie from sos or attitude. I had two Goji OG that I didn't touch for over a year. I had them indoors for a month then had to take them outside. The blazing sun here sent them into shock but they recovered and finished nice. My friends said it was some of the best they ever had. They could not get enough. At this point I am sold on the fine work Bodhi puts out.
> 
> Does anyone know if anybody has goji still in stock? If not what should I try to get? SnowLotus looks amazing but it is also out everywhere I look.


JBC has in stock...you can use CC (dont have to though) and get your Goji OG in sealed breeder's pack in 3-5 days in US!

https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/breeders/shop-bodhi-seeds


----------



## KosmicGlo (Feb 25, 2016)

Bodhi is the man! Loved his Goji OG, Space Cake, Jabbas Stash, and Blue Tara. I just popped Nepali Temple and Stardawg x Goji f3. Also just ordered Appalachian Super Skunk and Sunshine Day Dream. I'm a medical grower and all my patients just love the Bodhi gear!! Keep Up the Great Work Brother. #Bodhiseeds


----------



## leoshitz (Feb 25, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> JBC has in stock...you can use CC (dont have to though) and get your Goji OG in sealed breeder's pack in 3-5 days in US!
> 
> https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/breeders/shop-bodhi-seeds


Dude that is awesome!


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 25, 2016)

KosmicGlo said:


> Bodhi is the man! Loved his Goji OG, Space Cake, Jabbas Stash, and Blue Tara. I just popped Nepali Temple and Stardawg x Goji f3. Also just ordered Appalachian Super Skunk and Sunshine Day Dream. I'm a medical grower and all my patients just love the Bodhi gear!! Keep Up the Great Work Brother. #Bodhiseeds


Ive been wantin to see that appy skunk


----------



## KosmicGlo (Feb 25, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Ive been wantin to see that appy skunk


I'll be doing a grow log for sure


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 25, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> My intro to Bodhi was from a freebie from sos or attitude. I had two Goji OG that I didn't touch for over a year. I had them indoors for a month then had to take them outside. The blazing sun here sent them into shock but they recovered and finished nice. My friends said it was some of the best they ever had. They could not get enough. At this point I am sold on the fine work Bodhi puts out.
> 
> Does anyone know if anybody has goji still in stock? If not what should I try to get? SnowLotus looks amazing but it is also out everywhere I look.


I have a few in stock  I got mine from James bean co. 
happy pheno hunting


----------



## leoshitz (Feb 25, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> JBC has in stock...you can use CC (dont have to though) and get your Goji OG in sealed breeder's pack in 3-5 days in US!
> 
> https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/breeders/shop-bodhi-seeds



Ordered Goji, Cougars Milk, and the freebie Silver Lotus.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Midweek Song shows that singles are available. I trust them, and have ordered singles and packs.
> 
> I've liked the Goji so much and for so long, I've decided to use the 6 Goji Beans left to find a sweet girl to reverse, and make some fem goji beans, as well as a few others from the goji girl pollen. Possibilities are Ancient OG [ ancient Goji ], Blue Dream [ Blue Goji ] , and Strawberry Daiquiri.
> 
> Which brings me to this: have any of you fine folks, or even slightly less than fine.....ever heard of or used this product? It's premeasured, and used for 5 days *then *flipped. Sounds easy, which, of course, is right up Amos Avenue. http://www.mjfemseed.com/index.html


why did you post that link?! you just gave me a new addiction to research.... And I like it! thanks for that inspiration Amos,
I Vote strawberry daiquri


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> why did you post that link?! you just gave me a new addiction to research.... And I like it! thanks for that inspiration Amos,
> I Vote strawberry daiquri


The product looks pretty simple - a pre-measured amount to drop in a standard bottle of drinking water. I'm just looking for someone that can give them a solid.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 25, 2016)

Testing would be neat, but I can hardly smell and can't partake in the herb we all love so dearly. Not to mention that I also just recently got my environment stable enough to not stress the shit out of everything I run. lol. Now Im fighting fg. I should just toss my soil. It's nothing more than a medium now. I'm gonna spend some time back on the rols threads. Been slacking on my education.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 25, 2016)

Oh yeah. The fg came from Oly fish compost. Just sayin. It was bad!


----------



## jpdnkstr (Feb 26, 2016)

Dream Beaver day 25 12/12Goji OG same timeframe 2 different phenos
  peace, hope everyone and everything is well


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 26, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Dream Beaver day 25 12/12View attachment 3617239Goji OG same timeframe 2 different phenos
> View attachment 3617242 View attachment 3617243 peace, hope everyone and everything is well


can you describe the two different phenos?


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 26, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> Ordered Goji, Cougars Milk, and the freebie Silver Lotus.


Let me know if you need profiles for the silver lotus. I'm on my second run of one pheno and have 5 more popped and date time height all the shit logged. plus pictures now. A little info on it would have went a log way last run, well would have been better than just growing off the lineage chart like I did. Amazing strain to say the least. Very happy with it.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 26, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> The product looks pretty simple - a pre-measured amount to drop in a standard bottle of drinking water. I'm just looking for someone that can give them a solid.


I get it, I actually read that page from the link, looked at what it was made from and took off into the wild blue yonder of internet searches.  Inspiration none the less


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> I get it, I actually read that page from the link, looked at what it was made from and took off into the wild blue yonder of internet searches.  Inspiration none the less


From the company: 
"absolutely still in biz. 
our site is very simple and doesnt have a testimonial part, i can only say we have repeat customers and our product is qiute well known (ga3) to do exactly what it is intended for, reversing the sex of a female cannabis plant. "


----------



## limonene (Feb 26, 2016)

Silver mountain #11 my favourite. Green crack Dom I think, amazing in every department,, I've grown a lot of bodhis strains and for my criteria this has been my favourite.


----------



## limonene (Feb 26, 2016)

On a side note I am gutted Bodhi lost the appy dad, been an absolute pleasure working my way through his pairings.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Feb 26, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> can you describe the two different phenos?


This is my first run of Goji, one seems to have tighter calyx formations, smells are piney lemon on both, but they're only on day 27 of 12/12, so we'll see where they go. I did remove 3 pollen sacs, but won't throw the towel in because of that just yet. She's in a 1g grow bag due to space restrictions, and hasn't thrown another in a week. If the clones herm in my production system, I'll let her go, and try again from seed(I only popped 5 of 11)


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 26, 2016)

limonene said:


> On a side note I am gutted Bodhi lost the appy dad, been an absolute pleasure working my way through his pairings.


Its gunna be okay i think. This wookie male is panning out well. Im loving my testers


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 26, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Its gunna be okay i think. This wookie male is panning out well. Im loving my testers


I thought I read somewhere that he lost the Wookie male too??

Bad info?


----------



## futant (Feb 26, 2016)

KosmicGlo said:


> I'll be doing a grow log for sure


I want to see Nepali temple posts


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 26, 2016)

futant said:


> I want to see Nepali temple posts


I second and third that...


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 26, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I thought I read somewhere that he lost the Wookie male too??
> 
> Bad info?


I read where he also lost the Temple male.


----------



## elkamino (Feb 26, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> I read where he also lost the Temple male.





st0wandgrow said:


> I thought I read somewhere that he lost the Wookie male too??
> 
> Bad info?





limonene said:


> I am gutted Bodhi lost the appy dad


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks like I nailed the stretch perfectly. the inter-nodal spacing is unreal for a sativa/sativa cross. At least in my experience. Very happy so far
was going to post up some pics but this pos phone that docked fine the other day now won't dock to upload pics. Spent the last two hours dicking with drivers. old tech and new tech just don't mix i guess

I hope all these rumors are false. The appy male being lost was enough to make me sad.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 26, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> I read where he also lost the Temple male.


That's what it was! Temple, not Wookie.

Good lookin out


----------



## futant (Feb 26, 2016)

B's OriginalTemple male
B's Original Appalachia male
The Iranian Mother of Ancient OG
Williams Wonder male used to make temple
All of these are Gone forever


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 26, 2016)

we need a dislike button


----------



## limonene (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 26, 2016)

@JDGreen I looked through your tester thread but didn't see if you had any SSDDxW phenos with a lavender nose? Out of my 4 ladies, I'm seeing 2 phenos. 

3 plants are similar to my straight SSDDs, but the other one is squatter, has fatter, shorter leaves, and after a stem rub, has just started giving off a hint of lavender. The others have a funky maybe kush stink, again more like my SSDDs. I'd love to find a heavy linalool keeper! 

My space has been in the low 60°'s and has just warmed back up so things have been slow! Just hit 24 days of flowering, and starting to show some frost... way behind what yours looked like at this time, lol!

Oh, and on the testers, I don't think B cares where anyone keeps a tester journal, just as long as they do one. I told Ms B I'd do one at *Cervantes*' site (actually the 2nd test I've done for them over there), and she was cool with that. Hope it's ok to post that here?


----------



## jj302030 (Feb 26, 2016)

what's up guys... what's a couple of bodhi's strains that would would be good to SOG?
Thanks for all opinions


----------



## Slimjimham (Feb 26, 2016)

@strayfox gear

Just got the beans! I'm super pumped. They all sound great! What are you most excited about?

Thanks for the generosity! Ill pop some soon, gotta get the bodhi testers going when they come and yours are next!

Tresdawg f2
Ninja turtles x granola funk
Starfighter f2
Dragonsoul x guava 13 (tester)

^fire!!!!!!


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 26, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> @JDGreen I looked through your tester thread but didn't see if you had any SSDDxW phenos with a lavender nose? Out of my 4 ladies, I'm seeing 2 phenos.
> 
> 3 plants are similar to my straight SSDDs, but the other one is squatter, has fatter, shorter leaves, and after a stem rub, has just started giving off a hint of lavender. The others have a funky maybe kush stink, again more like my SSDDs. I'd love to find a heavy linalool keeper!
> 
> ...


Hey bud, good to hear from ya. 
i got six phenos.1,3,4,5,6,7. 7 and 3 r done. 
7 smells like fermenting plums and blackberry jam and bubblegum. But tastes nore kushy, chemy. But theres a dark fruity aftertaste. Its pretty good. 
#3 cut a cpl days ago. Smells like classic skunk, hazey sour foresty. Appy dom i think.
#4 definite linalool smells. Floral. Sour. Chunky. Doesmt smell very strongt through. 
#5 has a linalool smell. But more bubbashine berry sweet. Very bubblegumy. Not as dense as the others. But like my bubbashine dom ssdd but on appy structure.
#6 had wat im chalking up to a cal mag deficiency. Clone is great amd will rereport after the.clones done, but more appy wookie shorter. Smells lile Christmas tinsel, pine and mayb abit floral. But was pretty finicky so idk it may change abit wen healthy all through. 
#1 very squat. Linalool smell strong. But long stacking ssdd style bud. Great yielder it seems. 

So #1,4,5 have it good. 7 barely, 6 barely, 3 none. But i think may favs will be in thos order. #3,#4,#1,#5,#7#6. 5 May surprise if the smell translates well. This is just so far.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 26, 2016)

jj302030 said:


> what's up guys... what's a couple of bodhi's strains that would would be good to SOG?
> Thanks for all opinions


Try the temple crosses that r left. @limonene, u think the silver mt will sog well?


----------



## limonene (Feb 26, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Try the temple crosses that r left. @limonene, u think the silver mt will sog well?


one of the phenos would be awesome on a sog for sure. My second fave pheno could put out one monster bud for an experienced sogger. Dream beaver too.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 26, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hey bud, good to hear from ya.
> i got six phenos.1,3,4,5,6,7. 7 and 3 r done.
> 7 smells like fermenting plums and blackberry jam and bubblegum. But tastes nore kushy, chemy. But theres a dark fruity aftertaste. Its pretty good.
> #3 cut a cpl days ago. Smells like classic skunk, hazey sour foresty. Appy dom i think.
> ...


Wow, 6 phenos out of 6 plants! I ran some of B's Pot of Gold testers, and they were all over the map... then they flowered and there was only 1 female, lol! She kicked ass though!

Nice that you're running all the clones. I do that too because I usually screw up the 1st run! These have grown almost perfectly, so far. My SSDD's are a little touchy, but these SSDDxW's just seem to take everything in stride, lol! 

I'll try to get some pics up soon , and see if you recognize any traits.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 26, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Wow, 6 phenos out of 6 plants! I ran some of B's Pot of Gold testers, and they were all over the map... then they flowered and there was only 1 female, lol! She kicked ass though!
> 
> Nice that you're running all the clones. I do that too because I usually screw up the 1st run! These have grown almost perfectly, so far. My SSDD's are a little touchy, but these SSDDxW's just seem to take everything in stride, lol!
> 
> I'll try to get some pics up soon , and see if you recognize any traits.


Very very strong vegger for sure. Prolly the most tolerant strain ive got. And ibhad the opposite happen. They all looked identical in veg until a week or so before flower. But ive loved her so easy to.grow and clone.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 26, 2016)

figured out how to back door this crap phone. 
SL numero uno 
love the tight spacing. Day 17 from the stretch


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 26, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> This is my first run of Goji, one seems to have tighter calyx formations, smells are piney lemon on both, but they're only on day 27 of 12/12, so we'll see where they go. I did remove 3 pollen sacs, but won't throw the towel in because of that just yet. She's in a 1g grow bag due to space restrictions, and hasn't thrown another in a week. If the clones herm in my production system, I'll let her go, and try again from seed(I only popped 5 of 11)


I've experienced shit loads of intersexing. After switching to 11.5 lights on 12.5 off and fixing my environment it's passed. The diminished light cycle has worked wonders for me.


----------



## HarryCarey (Feb 26, 2016)

Dude anyone else want that chem kesey as bad as me? Lol how late am I to the party on that strain? Cluster funk too. I want


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 27, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> Dude anyone else want that chem kesey as bad as me? Lol how late am I to the party on that strain? Cluster funk too. I want


Clusters alittle behind. But chem kesey is brand new. Got a pic on instagram bodhiguide. Looks pretty skunk va to me


----------



## Mtn man (Feb 27, 2016)

Hey guys just want get it out there the reason I was interested in testers wasn't the free part it was the testing part it's the idea of taking something new from start to finish good or bad. Putting my opinions & pictures out for everyone too see and be on the lookout for.i only grow for myself so would be able to put time into the testers


----------



## HarryCarey (Feb 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Clusters alittle behind. But chem kesey is brand new. Got a pic on instagram bodhiguide. Looks pretty skunk va to me


Yea IG is where I saw the kesey, just sounds like a brilliant combo, hazardous skunk


----------



## unwine99 (Feb 27, 2016)

Goji OGs -- Day 40 of 12/12.

Pheno #1 and #2 are my favorite so far and they're very similar in structure and scent...strong OG smell mixed with some cherry berry candy. Pheno #3 is the tallest...18 inch colas and reeks of straight OG -- also looks like it's going to take the longest to finish. Pheno #4 is finishing the fastest but also seems more blah as far as scent goes...I don't care so much for its shorter more bushy structure either so as of right now I'm thinking this one is going to be out of the running; she still has time to surprise me though.

Pheno #1

Pheno #2
 Pheno #3

Pheno #4


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 27, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> Goji OGs -- Day 40 of 12/12.
> 
> Pheno #1 and #2 are my favorite so far and they're very similar in structure and scent...strong OG smell mixed with some cherry berry candy. Pheno #3 is the tallest...18 inch colas and reeks of straight OG -- also looks like it's going to take the longest to finish. Pheno #4 is finishing the fastest but also seems more blah as far as scent goes...I don't care so much for its shorter more bushy structure either so as of right now I'm thinking this one is going to be out of the running; she still has time to surprise me though.
> 
> ...


Lookin great unwine! I'll be curious to see if that cherry berry candy smell transitions a bit once jarred. My keeper went from berry, to tart strawberry after a week or two in a jar. Either way, they look delicious!


----------



## unwine99 (Feb 27, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lookin great unwine! I'll be curious to see if that cherry berry candy smell transitions a bit once jarred. My keeper went from berry, to tart strawberry after a week or two in a jar. Either way, they look delicious!


Thanks man, and I'm wondering the same thing myself. I just hope it hope it's something flavorful -- it doesn't have to be berry flavored necessarily, just full-bodied -- otherwise it's out the door.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 27, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> Goji OGs -- Day 40 of 12/12.
> 
> Pheno #1 and #2 are my favorite so far and they're very similar in structure and scent...strong OG smell mixed with some cherry berry candy. Pheno #3 is the tallest...18 inch colas and reeks of straight OG -- also looks like it's going to take the longest to finish. Pheno #4 is finishing the fastest but also seems more blah as far as scent goes...I don't care so much for its shorter more bushy structure either so as of right now I'm thinking this one is going to be out of the running; she still has time to surprise me though.
> 
> ...


dayham !!!! super nice !!!!


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 27, 2016)

going to 11wk w/ this bush of SSDD. looking like from a 5gal i'll snatch nearly 5zips in finished product. i got the best results w/ this cut growing her wide, deep, ow yes, & long !


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 27, 2016)

Some really up close shots of Genius Thai, Goji og x 88g13hp and Heaven Mountain outdoors


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 27, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> anyone else pick the goji raspberry sharpie f2?
> 
> 
> sure sounds intriguing


Ya i went w the raz sharpie my number 1!! B suggested it to me over the sensi dragon blood, but that was based off what i told him i was looking for- loud terp, bag appeal, potency. And im a kush fan so...

My pics were Raz sharpie, strawberry milk, sensi x dragon, white wookie and i cant rememebr the other. Damn that was so friggin hard to pic


JDGreen said:


> @apbx720 picked it i believe.
> 
> He will kno.for sure. But i think he recommended it over the sensi x dragonsblood


 lol i pretty much told B that my list doesnt matter n he could send whatever he wants


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm about to flip my diablo og 12/12 & getting the funds together for something bodhi almost got sidetracked on a bog strain( sour grapes) but have since reconsidered all the bodhi growers here look so happy how can a guy (or girl) argue with that???


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 27, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Could someone please pm me about testing for Bodhi, I'll share....
> SSDD day 46ishView attachment 3616118View attachment 3616119


Ooh man that looks kinda like my wizard hat pheno. It was the frostiest of the 4 but w little smell until the last week. Im mind blown. Its got the classic ssdd sweet buttery cake batter taste but with a grape note. So dank. Really does stick to the bag!! Like u gotta seriously peel it off! People keep telling me this and i just text em a link to the ssdd description by B lol. Here it is w a 3 day cure...


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 27, 2016)

futant said:


> In Defence of JDG; it does seem like a ton of folks took test seeds and disappeared (lots of people posting on other boards than BB they had stuff coming, and then poof...slience).
> I will note that I have a single tent in a small grow set up right now. Testing one strain takes up 3 quarters of my space 100% of the time. B likes it if you get all 11 beans he sends you popped and AT LEAST 3 females run so he can see some pheno variance.
> On that note like JD said there is responsibility; I am just now (next round of testers coming out, getting a 3rd female into flower, I still have 2 beans of it to pop and test).So testing is now chewing up half to 3/4 of my footprint.
> Some crosses from bodhi generate high %s of males so proper sexing and not rushing veg is helpful.
> ...


I couldnt agree more. I feel that if u ask for test beans, you better be prepared. Your doing a job, helping the cause and helping the b man help us!! Help B help you lol. 

I treat every pack as if im getting say a horse or a puppy or any animal really. Be prepared to take care of this thing for the long haul. You may get 11/11 of the most insane best keepers ever, anythings possible. So make sure u got space and everything else. W testers we have an opportunity to help the B man, and the weed community for that matter. Do yr best to report, and help the cause. 

And for those who are just doing it to snag some free beans and run, youre the scum of the earth. 


Mothers milk and goji og! 22/22 sprouted. BO-DHI BO-DHI BO-DHI!!


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 27, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ya i went w the raz sharpie my number 1!! B suggested it to me over the sensi dragon blood, but that was based off what i told him i was looking for- loud terp, bag appeal, potency. And im a kush fan so...
> 
> My pics were Raz sharpie, strawberry milk, sensi x dragon, white wookie and i cant rememebr the other. Damn that was so friggin hard to pic
> lol i pretty much told B that my list doesnt matter n he could send whatever he wants


Yeah. I checked the.mail today with git wrenching excitement hoping my testers get here. But alas..two day minimum lol i just cant wait to see wat i get and bust a few. Bout to sex a cpl dream beavs and lemon D HP


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yeah. I checked the.mail today with git wrenching excitement hoping my testers get here. But alas..two day minimum lol i just cant wait to see wat i get and bust a few. Bout to sex a cpl dream beavs and lemon D HP


Has Mrs B sent out a notice that the testers have mailed? Both times I've gotten testers, she's sent a warning, lol!

Lemon D x HP ought to be killer. Do you know what Lemon D B uses? The strongest smoke me, or anybody I know, has puffed was a from a single freebie Emerald Triangle Lemon Diesel... no lemon, or diesel, but it didn't matter. She's one I let get away, dang!

I put in for B's LD x Wookie for the spring testers first, and anything else second, lol!


----------



## calicat (Feb 27, 2016)

The origins of the Lemon Diesel used was the cutting that originated from Eugene Oregon.

In California particularly in B's area the name was slowly changing into I wanna say Lemon Tree cut.


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 27, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> Goji OGs -- Day 40 of 12/12.
> 
> Pheno #1 and #2 are my favorite so far and they're very similar in structure and scent...strong OG smell mixed with some cherry berry candy. Pheno #3 is the tallest...18 inch colas and reeks of straight OG -- also looks like it's going to take the longest to finish. Pheno #4 is finishing the fastest but also seems more blah as far as scent goes...I don't care so much for its shorter more bushy structure either so as of right now I'm thinking this one is going to be out of the running; she still has time to surprise me though.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the profiles!! I just went and looked after reading and seeing these pics. Shits about to pop off


----------



## limonene (Feb 27, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Some really up close shots of Genius Thai, Goji og x 88g13hp and Heaven Mountain outdoors View attachment 3618379View attachment 3618383View attachment 3618386


awesome pics. have u got any whole plant pics of the goji x hp?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 27, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> going to 11wk w/ this bush of SSDD. looking like from a 5gal i'll snatch nearly 5zips in finished product. i got the best results w/ this cut growing her wide, deep, ow yes, & long !
> View attachment 3618326





Very nice... Can I see more pics? U have journal? 

I only have one ssdd and plan on chop in 5-6 days.. It don't really look like yours.. Mine is more like an octopus with saggy arms.. Your branching stands on its own?


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 27, 2016)

limonene said:


> awesome pics. have u got any whole plant pics of the goji x hp?


These look familiar...


----------



## TenEmies (Feb 28, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> What pisses me off are that the guys who are famous JB, Chemdawg, P-DUB etc had nothing o do with breeding or growing the original line. They just got lucky and found seeds in the bag. I can't believe in this day and age the original source of this herb hasn't been tracked down yet for comment. I bet its some good ole boys in the hills that probably don't even have internet yet and have no idea how famous their weed is lol.




It's P Bud Joe B and ChemDog no W the strain dogbud Chemdog The fame is from the work done after using bag seed found at age 19 the 91 and the Co guys don't seek fame great people and say play small role but most strains are bag seed from another and back to landrace and not all want seek fame Chemdog breeder has made some best strains and did lots of work to make that bud still one best ever all these years cause was not whored out


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 28, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Has Mrs B sent out a notice that the testers have mailed? Both times I've gotten testers, she's sent a warning, lol!
> 
> Lemon D x HP ought to be killer. Do you know what Lemon D B uses? The strongest smoke me, or anybody I know, has puffed was a from a single freebie Emerald Triangle Lemon Diesel... no lemon, or diesel, but it didn't matter. She's one I let get away, dang!
> 
> I put in for B's LD x Wookie for the spring testers first, and anything else second, lol!


No, i didnt but i was told. I may not.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 28, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> It's P Bud Joe B and ChemDog no W the strain dogbud Chemdog The fame is from the work done after using bag seed found at age 19 the 91 and the Co guys don't seek fame great people and say play small role but most strains are bag seed from another and back to landrace and not all want seek fame Chemdog breeder has made some best strains and did lots of work to make that bud still one best ever all these years cause was not whored out


Sure the breeder gets credit, Definitely.
But the grower in my opinion, gets a huge amount.of credit. He found the pheno, and made it worth something. For all we kno any great strain could get bought by some schmo who kills it.
And wen it comes to Chemdawg, im pretty sure that cross was unintentionally made.

But Ultimately its the.growers responsibility to credit the breeder and the line of ppl who the grower m no the strain has passed. 
As calicat said, the lemon desiel came from oregon. Thats dtuff growers.should kno abt their product and its our responsibility to find out

But for the sake of us all, dont discredit the growers, without them breeders cant work with good stock


----------



## TenEmies (Feb 28, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Sure the breeder gets credit, Definitely.
> But the grower in my opinion, gets a huge amount.of credit. He found the pheno, and made it worth something. For all we kno any great strain could get bought by some schmo who kills it.
> And wen it comes to Chemdawg, im pretty sure that cross was unintentionally made.
> 
> ...




Lost. The grower and breeder are same Chemdog with no W is a person and a strain Chemdog is not A modern cross There is no real answer but it was called dogbud and person picked out the 13 seeds and Ore Diesel would have come after cause Diesel was another name by NY fellows for Chem 91 they didn't like name Chemdog called it diesel ....and that's I was saying they deserve credit the guy I quoted didn't seem to give or spell names


----------



## TenEmies (Feb 28, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Sure the breeder gets credit, Definitely.
> But the grower in my opinion, gets a huge amount.of credit. He found the pheno, and made it worth something. For all we kno any great strain could get bought by some schmo who kills it.
> And wen it comes to Chemdawg, im pretty sure that cross was unintentionally made.
> 
> ...


Wasn't bought was found in few oz of dogbud was the 13 seeds one was chem91 then Chem sister Chem D Chem 4 Chem 3 2 B All orig seed picks of only 13


----------



## Nu-Be (Feb 28, 2016)

calicat said:


> The origins of the Lemon Diesel used was the cutting that originated from Eugene Oregon.
> 
> In California particularly in B's area the name was slowly changing into I wanna say Lemon Tree cut.


The guy who developed that cut used to bring it down to the pool hall at Reed College a few times a week. Let's just call him Lefty. 

The smoke is incredible. It literally feels like a mild acid trip, and the pool hall was so fragrant after hitting the little wooden pipe he was always packing - it almost smelled like gooey opium...we had a lot of good times down there.


----------



## futant (Feb 28, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> The guy who developed that cut used to bring it down to the pool hall at Reed College a few times a week. Let's just call him Lefty.
> 
> The smoke is incredible. It literally feels like a mild acid trip, and the pool hall was so fragrant after hitting the little wooden pipe he was always packing - it almost smelled like gooey opium...we had a lot of good times down there.


I was a budtender in Eugene. Green Barn still has this cut and brings it to the dispensaries every once in a while. NO other strain stinks an entire room\building up as quickly and pervasively with odor than Eugene Lemon Sour Diesel, simply by opening a jar.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 28, 2016)

futant said:


> I was a budtender in Eugene. Green Barn still has this cut and brings it to the dispensaries every once in a while. NO other strain stinks an entire room\building up as quickly and pervasively with odor than Eugene Lemon Sour Diesel, simply by opening a jar.


That sounds dam delicious... I wonder if that's what archive uses in their Oregon lemons strain


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 28, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> Lost. The grower and breeder are same Chemdog with no W is a person and a strain Chemdog is not A modern cross There is no real answer but it was called dogbud and person picked out the 13 seeds and Ore Diesel would have come after cause Diesel was another name by NY fellows for Chem 91 they didn't like name Chemdog called it diesel ....and that's I was saying they deserve credit the guy I quoted didn't seem to give or spell names


I want really commenting on the chemdog story. More on mojorizing's quote abt giving credit to the grower and not acknowledging breeder. Simply saying if a strain thatvis as legendary as chemdawg came up, the breeder and grower, in a perfect world, would both get some level of credit. Both played a key role

Thats it really. My thought was the chemdawg seeds were found as bagseed. But thats not really wat i.was commenting on, morebthat the grower isnt always the breeder.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 28, 2016)

2 of my Jabbas not looking so happy. Top leaves are curling downwards but the plant isn't very dark green so not sure if it's N sensitive or what? Will get pics in a few hours when the lights come on hoping my fellow Bodhi heads will help me address this minor issue.


----------



## COGrown (Feb 28, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> That sounds dam delicious... I wonder if that's what archive uses in their Oregon lemons strain


Yes...


----------



## TenEmies (Feb 28, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> Wasn't bought was found in few oz of dogbud was the 13 seeds one was chem91 then Chem sister Chem D Chem 4 Chem 3 2 B All orig seed picks of only 13





JDGreen said:


> I want really commenting on the chemdog story. More on mojorizing's quote abt giving credit to the grower and not acknowledging breeder. Simply saying if a strain thatvis as legendary as chemdawg came up, the breeder and grower, in a perfect world, would both get some level of credit. Both played a key role
> 
> Thats it really. My thought was the chemdawg seeds were found as bagseed. But thats not really wat i.was commenting on, morebthat the grower isnt always the breeder.



Ohh got ya and ya bag seeds from few zips but one who picked beans grew em traded NY for skunk so he's a grower breeder and influenced so many strains Got ya my bad trying help can be confusing


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 28, 2016)

futant said:


> I was a budtender in Eugene. Green Barn still has this cut and brings it to the dispensaries every once in a while. NO other strain stinks an entire room\building up as quickly and pervasively with odor than Eugene Lemon Sour Diesel, simply by opening a jar.


Wow sounds like something I gotta try!


----------



## leoshitz (Feb 28, 2016)

I am all super "Giggity Giggity" about getting 33 Bodhi beans next week from JBC. I have not checked the tracking because it feels like Christmas. That is all. Just had to share.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 28, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> I am all super "Giggity Giggity" about getting 33 Bodhi beans next week from JBC. I have not checked the tracking because it feels like Christmas. That is all. Just had to share.


Gotta love that feeling!


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 28, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> I am all super "Giggity Giggity" about getting 33 Bodhi beans next week from JBC. I have not checked the tracking because it feels like Christmas. That is all. Just had to share.



That's awesome.. What strains did you pick up?


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 28, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> 2 of my Jabbas not looking so happy. Top leaves are curling downwards but the plant isn't very dark green so not sure if it's N sensitive or what? Will get pics in a few hours when the lights come on hoping my fellow Bodhi heads will help me address this minor issue.


Ime, the jabbas are just shitty veggers. I think hamish is right, u gotta veg those short stalky indicas longer to let em mature before flowering. My clone runs are vegging much much better.

I was cursing the jabba all thru veg and early flower, but boy does she turn up in late flower. She sure showed me. Possibly my fave outta all my strains so far.

The purple spikey cut was a sleeper in veg also. Didnt show sex until forced flowered, causing me to slip on taking clones. Shes easily wins best in show for this crop of abt a dozen strains. I was unable to keep her tho

I have so many bodhi strains i really wanna try real bad, but i think my next order will contain another pack of js. And prob the other starwars remixes that i can get hands on. Excellent strain imo, excellent!

Edit: oh and yes all my seedling had the claw severly, but it didnt seem to affect flowering. But they were dark green not yellowing. Not sure brother but wish i could help u more. Ive found that the js just plain dnt like alot of food, but i think theres a few elements that it does like more of, possibly K but not positive on this so dnt quote me lol im barely working on figuring that out. But ime, shes very N sensitive


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 28, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ime, the jabbas are just shitty veggers. I think hamish is right, u gotta veg those short stalky indicas longer to let em mature before flowering. My clone runs are vegging much much better.
> 
> I was cursing the jabba all thru veg and early flower, but boy does she turn up in late flower. She sure showed me. Possibly my fave outta all my strains so far.
> 
> ...


Sorry I should have specified. They are 2 weeks into 12/12 and vegged for a little over 6 weeks. They were looking completely normal until about a week ago they started to curl a bit.

funny you mention about the sleeper pheno. FUCK! lol. I culled the clones of my #5 because well, it's tiny and it has very little branching even after a good veg. It's probably gonna be that killer pheno haha!


I'll be back in about an hour with pictures.


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 28, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Sorry I should have specified. They are 2 weeks into 12/12 and vegged for a little over 6 weeks. They were looking completely normal until about a week ago they started to curl a bit.
> 
> funny you mention about the sleeper pheno. FUCK! lol. I culled the clones of my #5 because well, it's tiny and it has very little branching even after a good veg. It's probably gonna be that killer pheno haha!
> 
> ...


Sounds about right bro and i shoulda specified also that mine also clawed in early flower. Cant remember exactly when but veg was just very minor claw and very dark green leafs. They stayed dark all the way thru. One of my green phenos had the coolest looking color contrast- dark green leafs w the lightest lime green nugs. FROST. heres a pic u can prob see the clawheres one of the purple phenos i know theyre not the prettiest but damn they are solid nugs heavy frost, excellent bag appeal. The green is all bubba on the nose n palate. Love it. Heres the finished purple phenothey were low yield, but only because they were smaller sized they just need to veg longer and i think they will actually yield heavy. Theyre very dense.


----------



## elephantSea (Feb 28, 2016)

two weeks ago, I popped 10 501's, 4 mango tangos, and 12 blowfish. 2 weeks later, I have 6 sprouts. 5 501's, and 1 blowfish. 3 days ago, I popped 22 bodhi beans. 11 mother's milk, and 11 more cowbell. I now have 10 mothers milk, and 11 more cowbell sprouts. You can draw your own conclusions. Cheers!


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 28, 2016)

elephantSea said:


> two weeks ago, I popped 10 501's, 4 mango tangos, and 12 blowfish. 2 weeks later, I have 6 sprouts. 5 501's, and 1 blowfish. 3 days ago, I popped 22 bodhi beans. 11 mother's milk, and 11 more cowbell. I now have 10 mothers milk, and 11 more cowbell sprouts. You can draw your own conclusions. Cheers!


Right when u get yr bodhi pack, and gaze at those big healthy watermelons, u just know theyre gonna pop!

I usually number my sprouts as they pop, #1 being the first to sprout, just for fun. On this last germ of 11 mothers milk and 11 gojis, i couldnt even number em like this. Within 3 days, ALL 22 were pushing up! I snapped the taproot of one that was long and grew under the tray a lil bit, like a jackass, but it seems ok. These beans are healthy as can be! Cant praise B enuff

i think we popped our mm at the same time!? If u did it will be cool to run the mm side by side w someone! Just for shitz n gigz. Mine are only a few days old...


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 28, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> Lost. The grower and breeder are same Chemdog with no W is a person and a strain Chemdog is not A modern cross There is no real answer but it was called dogbud and person picked out the 13 seeds and Ore Diesel would have come after cause Diesel was another name by NY fellows for Chem 91 they didn't like name Chemdog called it diesel ....and that's I was saying they deserve credit the guy I quoted didn't seem to give or spell names


Damn son why don't you smoke a bowl and chill.......the internet is such serious business yikes. 

And your damn right I don't think any of those guys EXCEPT Chemdog deserves any credit. The other guys Peanutbutter and Joe Camel (whatever the fuck their names are) don't even deserve mention. They were weed dealers at a greatful dead show that were ripping off dead heads by charging $500 an once. That's really something to be proud of let me tell ya.

All props to Chemdog for growing that shit out and keeping it going. No props to the douche bags who sold it to him that were probably calling him a custie and saying how dumb he was for paying $500 an once until they saw him making history and wanted to interject themselves into the story. 

But also gotta give props to whoever it was that was growing/breeding that shit to begin with in Cali or Oregon.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 28, 2016)

Can someone point to strongest/high yielder bodhi strains. 5 would do. Thanks


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 28, 2016)

Dayum that herb in the jar looks scrum-diddly-umptious!  @apbx720 


as promised.

1st pic is the #5 which I culled the clones from as mentioned in the last post. Will prob be the best smoke ever haha. 

The 3 on the left are my shorter bubbas. and the last picture is the taller of the bubbas. But you can see the one in the back is starting to get a little bit of curl happening too.



If anyone of my Bodhi heads have any advice it'd be greatly appreciated as I have no clue what causes this and have had it happen to most of the Sweet Skunk/Blueberry I have grown from PSBC. The only thing I can confidently diagnose is a mag def haha.


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 28, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Dayum that herb in the jar looks scrum-diddly-umptious!  @apbx720
> 
> 
> as promised.
> ...


I cut some of those leaf curl issues on the N sensitive strains by going wit GH CalMag+ from the bio line. It's Cal Mag at a 5 to 1 ratio with no nitrogen...


----------



## Joedank (Feb 28, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Damn son why don't you smoke a bowl and chill.......the internet is such serious business yikes.
> 
> And your damn right I don't think any of those guys EXCEPT Chemdog deserves any credit. The other guys Peanutbutter and Joe Camel (whatever the fuck their names are) don't even deserve mention. They were weed dealers at a greatful dead show that were ripping off dead heads by charging $500 an once. That's really something to be proud of let me tell ya.
> 
> ...


i know it matters not but the weed being sold for 400 an oz was from western colorado/ paionia to be exact . the breeder was caught up in a 95-97 DEA sweep of greenhouse s in the area . similar seeds have though to hvae been found but most phenos were junk... leading me to belive the gassy terps are special to the greenhouse strain the original breeder was developing . man chemdog 91 just landed at my house yesterday  ...


----------



## GrayeVOx (Feb 28, 2016)

Here are 7 Boysenberry Hashplants day 14 (goji F3 x 88g13/hp)
group shot
 
big girl in the middle
More of a lime green on this girl
 last one


----------



## TenEmies (Feb 28, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Wow sounds like something I gotta try!


Def was a ore diesel for sure i know extinct to us or moved on but never seen only herd


----------



## TenEmies (Feb 28, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i know it matters not but the weed being sold for 400 an oz was from western colorado/ paionia to be exact . the breeder was caught up in a 95-97 DEA sweep of greenhouse s in the area . similar seeds have though to hvae been found but most phenos were junk... leading me to belive the
> gassy terps are special to the greenhouse strain the original breeder was developing . man chemdog 91 just landed at my house yesterday  ...


Must be thinking of Rez dawg. Not Chemdog breeder picker of the beans it was 2011 no greenhouses indoor western mass Chem Fam area and brother I am calm was calm dont need a joint If u read wa s confusion but never me angry. And pbud Mike and lot guys are good friends and. Had lots to do picking chem4 ChemD which goes into all top dawg but there not named peanut butter it's not they care it's my grind I've given the name 3 times and the silent work they done you prob have smoked and loved. Skunk Va ICcollective also JJNYC Weasel mr I Lots more so just common courtesy do for it if someone is her his name. Yeah some of the nicest people and some my good good friends. The genetics all seem to hit most Gaia popular after 93 prob has Chem in it even 7-10 ways back or less ...no GSC without Chem they even say that or cherry pie mean ...


Joedank said:


> i know it matters not but the weed being sold for 400 an oz was from western colorado/ paionia to be exact . the breeder was caught up in a 95-97 DEA sweep of greenhouse s in the area . similar seeds have though to hvae been found but most phenos were junk... leading me to belive the gassy terps are special to the greenhouse strain the original breeder was developing . man chemdog 91 just landed at my house yesterday  ...


500$!0z for real sour super skunk all south skunks reep and people happy


----------



## TenEmies (Feb 28, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i know it matters not but the weed being sold for 400 an oz was from western colorado/ paionia to be exact . the breeder was caught up in a 95-97 DEA sweep of greenhouse s in the area . similar seeds have though to hvae been found but most phenos were junk... leading me to belive the gassy terps are special to the greenhouse strain the original breeder was developing . man chemdog 91 just landed at my house yesterday  ...


Bro it's all good how I feel but telling you if herd of Chem d chem4 chem 3 hint hint helped pick and breed grow those as well as the rest still do to the day. 


MojoRizing said:


> Damn son why don't you smoke a bowl and chill.......the internet is such serious business yikes.
> 
> And your damn right I don't think any of those guys EXCEPT Chemdog deserves any credit. The other guys Peanutbutter and Joe Camel (whatever the fuck their names are) don't even deserve mention. They were weed dealers at a greatful dead show that were ripping off dead heads by charging $500 an once. That's really something to be proud of let me tell ya.
> 
> ...


Keep reading why they dbags? They all rite out high school I was I weed dealer selling Chems real sour mass super skunk to people and market worked fine while lasted but most didn't grow up around those strains like me in mass or Co and they are closest friends not putting selfs in story's your info is not correct it's assumption Very wrong one Try a joint chill out swearing and throwing peanut butters around camels lol Ok Lot bodhi has my buds work in a lot of packs too. HVe good one


----------



## TenEmies (Feb 28, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Wow sounds like something I gotta try!


The RFK mass super old cuts Chem D chem91skva cut Chem 4 Giesel sun sims deadhead super Stardawg SFV pre connection 79rks 90s doms and fourways


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 29, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> The RFK mass super old cuts Chem D chem91skva cut Chem 4 Giesel sun sims deadhead super Stardawg SFV pre connection 79rks 90s doms and fourways


Not trying to be a jerk but you need to proof-read, maybe add some punctuation to your posts... I haven't the slightest idea as to what you are even saying...


----------



## elkamino (Feb 29, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Not trying to be a jerk but you need to proof-read, maybe add some punctuation to your posts... I haven't the slightest idea as to what you are even saying...


Using verbs would help.


----------



## KingBlunted (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey is cobra lips (chem 3 x appalachia) new? Or anyone got any feedback?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 29, 2016)

KingBlunted said:


> Hey is cobra lips (chem 3 x appalachia) new? Or anyone got any feedback?


fairly new, yes. There are some test reports over at BB.


----------



## KingBlunted (Feb 29, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> fairly new, yes. There are some test reports over at BB.


I looked after u told me and I couldn't find anything. Keep in mind that was my first time on BB, so maybe I just couldn't find the search function.


----------



## calicat (Feb 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Dayum that herb in the jar looks scrum-diddly-umptious!  @apbx720
> 
> 
> as promised.
> ...


Based on your input and the pictures you attached, If Snow Lotus expresses particularly when the genetic expression is moving away from the afghani #1 and entering into the blockhead expression clawing does occur especially in the first few weeks of the transition of photoperiod switch. It is a trait stemming from the Blueberry side of the genetics. It is ugly but no cause for defcon 4 mode.

By any chance you do not run an oscillating fan directly onto your canopy without it moving side to side? That also can cause clawing because it meddles with transpiration.

Looking healthy my man and seeing your cats Jabbas Stash will always spark a nostalgic effect in me for that was my first B strain sometime ago.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 29, 2016)

KingBlunted said:


> I looked after u told me and I couldn't find anything. Keep in mind that was my first time on BB, so maybe I just couldn't find the search function.


BB is a pain to search through, imho. Be patient and keep digging is all I can say.
ETA: Try searching (chem 3 x appalachia) as opposed to cobra lips.. Most reports are usually as testers.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 29, 2016)

calicat said:


> Based on your input and the pictures you attached, If Snow Lotus expresses particularly when the genetic expression is moving away from the afghani #1 and entering into the blockhead expression clawing does occur especially in the first few weeks of the transition of photoperiod switch. It is a trait stemming from the Blueberry side of the genetics. It is ugly but no cause for defcon 4 mode.
> 
> By any chance you do not run an oscillating fan directly onto your canopy without it moving side to side? That also can cause clawing because it meddles with transpiration.
> 
> Looking healthy my man and seeing your cats Jabbas Stash will always spark a nostalgic effect in me for that was my first B strain sometime ago.


Thanks calicat! I do have a couple little tent fans in there which are not oscillating. Just in a fixed position. Perhaps I should adjust them to a different position?


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks calicat! I do have a couple little tent fans in there which are not oscillating. Just in a fixed position. Perhaps I should adjust them to a different position?


Both my jabbas were low feeders, especially on the N. The more bubba dom didnt sho to.much claw. But the snow lotus clawed crazy. But didnt hurt the bud quality in my opinion. 

But the claw on the seed run with jabbas is a challenge to avoid, but u cann tame her in clone pretty easy.


----------



## calicat (Feb 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks calicat! I do have a couple little tent fans in there which are not oscillating. Just in a fixed position. Perhaps I should adjust them to a different position?


Any time broski. Its best to have the fan in motion not unless the fixed position of them is not directly blowing onto your canopy( above and below which I am assuming those are your stationary positions). Ok since you stated that your fan is not oscillating. Have you noticed on your leaves adjacent to the clawing ones are not completely affected yet? That scenario is usually an indication that your fan position is the culprit if other troubleshooting paths leads to no problem resolution.


----------



## leoshitz (Feb 29, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> That's awesome.. What strains did you pick up?


Goji, Cougars Milk, and Silver Lotus. 11 of each.

They arrived today!! I have to wait until it warms up a bit since I am an outside grower. Although now I may MacGyver a cabinet together. 


Giggity


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 29, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> Goji, Cougars Milk, and Silver Lotus. 11 of each.
> 
> They arrived today!! I have to wait until it warms up a bit since I am an outside grower. Although now I may MacGyver a cabinet together.
> 
> ...


Yes. Im quite interested in that cougars milk. Not necessarily the parents, just curious how they will meld.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 29, 2016)

calicat said:


> Any time broski. Its best to have the fan in motion not unless the fixed position of them is not directly blowing onto your canopy( above and below which I am assuming those are your stationary positions). Ok since you stated that your fan is not oscillating. Have you noticed on your leaves adjacent to the clawing ones are not completely affected yet? That scenario is usually an indication that your fan position is the culprit if other troubleshooting paths leads to no problem resolution.


Both fans are at the top blowing not directly onto the canopy but between the top of the plants and the lights.


----------



## leoshitz (Feb 29, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yes. Im quite interested in that cougars milk. Not necessarily the parents, just curious how they will meld.



So many positive reviews on Appalachia crosses I had to get one.


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Dayum that herb in the jar looks scrum-diddly-umptious!  @apbx720
> 
> 
> as promised.
> ...


Lookin good brother. I had worse claw on some of mine, and im very pleased w the final product


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 29, 2016)

calicat said:


> Based on your input and the pictures you attached, If Snow Lotus expresses particularly when the genetic expression is moving away from the afghani #1 and entering into the blockhead expression clawing does occur especially in the first few weeks of the transition of photoperiod switch. It is a trait stemming from the Blueberry side of the genetics. It is ugly but no cause for defcon 4 mode.
> 
> By any chance you do not run an oscillating fan directly onto your canopy without it moving side to side? That also can cause clawing because it meddles with transpiration.
> 
> Looking healthy my man and seeing your cats Jabbas Stash will always spark a nostalgic effect in me for that was my first B strain sometime ago.


Great info. Very nice observation my bro. After u pointed this out i remembered my worst clawed js last round was in front of the fan. Not that it really matters, but that plant is one of my best js phenos

Im so glad i picked ssdd, js, and te to pop my Bodhi cherry. Got blueberry hashplant and more cowbells in week 6. But next round is very exciting for me- mothers milk and goji. Im trying to run Bs older favs before hitting some of the new ones. Its just so hard to be patient lol.


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 29, 2016)

If anyones looking for a kickass commercial strain- Blueberry hashplant. There i said it. The last thing i want is more blue dream on the market lol im so burnt out on it, but this is NOT ur everyday blue dream. Bout half my phenos are the most delicious smelling blueberry bubblegum- bubble tape!


----------



## Slimjimham (Feb 29, 2016)

Ohhh I just bought some,
- blueberry hashplant last night along with
- mountain temple &
- a11 f4

Just snatched up a couple of each since I can't run lots of plants with my setup/trying to get a couple packs off shoe in the near future. I bought those from midweek song and used the 20% off 'roll20' coupon


----------



## Mtn man (Feb 29, 2016)

Got some sunshine daydream,silver mountain, and jungle spice today just got have the patience for them to arrive


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 29, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> If anyones looking for a kickass commercial strain- Blueberry hashplant. There i said it. The last thing i want is more blue dream on the market lol im so burnt out on it, but this is NOT ur everyday blue dream. Bout half my phenos are the most delicious smelling blueberry bubblegum- bubble tape!


I have a blue dream x a11g tester that smells like a bag of blue gummies or sweet tarts or something. I was only able to find one female out of 6 sprouted but I had a couple just come out the bean and stretch and stretch like I was using a bic for lighting or something and the ones right next were normal as could be. Some serious flavor there. Report will be up soon.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 29, 2016)

Mtn man said:


> Got some sunshine daydream,silver mountain, and jungle spice today just got have the patience for them to arrive


Keep us up on that jungle spice. Lotta ppl got it as a freebie. Would love to see that.


----------



## Mtn man (Feb 29, 2016)

Jd I sure will that was my free


----------



## Nu-Be (Feb 29, 2016)

Had to go in on the Heaven Mountain and Dank Sinatra with the 20% off at Midweek Song. Woowoooo!


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 29, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> I have a blue dream x a11g tester that smells like a bag of blue gummies or sweet tarts or something. I was only able to find one female out of 6 sprouted but I had a couple just come out the bean and stretch and stretch like I was using a bic for lighting or something and the ones right next were normal as could be. Some serious flavor there. Report will be up soon.


Two of my phenos are the big blue dream outdoor delights. Huge vigorous heavy yelding strechy type. My flwr room looks like a normal indoor canopy except w 2 huge outdoor plants right in the middle hah


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 29, 2016)

How often do you guys run into leaves with 11 blades per leaf? I am growing some Red Eye Jedi x Ancient OG and I haven't seen one plant with 11 blades on a leaf out of both parents or any other plants from those packs that I've grown so far. Not even from Red Eye Jedi F2's or Ancient Og F2's or F3's.. Actually I haven't seen 11 blades per leaf yet even when growing some heirloom Sativas either, just thought I would ask the community


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 29, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> How often do you guys run into leaves with 11 blades per leaf? I am growing some Red Eye Jedi x Ancient OG and I haven't seen one plant with 11 blades on a leaf out of both parents or any other plants from those packs that I've grown so far. Not even from Red Eye Jedi F2's or Ancient Og F2's or F3's.. Actually I haven't seen 11 blades per leaf yet even when growing some heirloom Sativas either, just thought I would ask the community


I've ran into 12 and 13 a few times.. I'll check my plants that I have now..


----------



## joeypotseed (Feb 29, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I've ran into 12 and 13 a few times.. I'll check my plants that I have now..


Wow let me know what strains do that. Very interesting. Almost all of mine are 9 blades


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 29, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Wow let me know what strains do that. Very interesting. Almost all of mine are 9 blades


Sagarmatha - purple pinecone. My keeper was more black than purple and tasted of anise and pine, done in 55 days, stout, and frosted to the tits... I miss her like I miss my dead dog.. Almost.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 29, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Wow let me know what strains do that. Very interesting. Almost all of mine are 9 blades


That is the one that comes to mind now. I have pics of her on an old phone somewhere.. Been searching for that phone since I lost the cut.. Years ago.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 29, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> If anyones looking for a kickass commercial strain- Blueberry hashplant. There i said it. The last thing i want is more blue dream on the market lol im so burnt out on it, but this is NOT ur everyday blue dream. Bout half my phenos are the most delicious smelling blueberry bubblegum- bubble tape!


Why you gotta do that to me man??


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 29, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Why you gotta do that to me man??


its the right thing to do 
I'm getting attracted to the hash plants. Never had the pleasure before. Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 29, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> its the right thing to do
> I'm getting attracted to the hash plants. Never had the pleasure before. Absolutely gorgeous


So this happened- look in my jar of purple tranquil elephantizer and the inside of the jar is like abnormally covered in trich heads. I rub my finger around the inside rim of the wide mouth mason jar. Collect a rail of keif like a line of coke onto my finger. Scape blond keif off finger into a half cashed bowl i had next to me, procede to fire that shit up and watch it bubble and sizzle then catch fire as I blow it out by coughing a thick kinda lemony hashy tasting smoke on it, in an effort to conserve it. Ya. That just happened. 

I know everyone says deadly g isnt as good as the original but still man deadly g aint nothin to shake a stick at, in my humble, hash influenced opinion


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 29, 2016)

I despise trimming, but i will trim te anyday, just for the scissor hash alone


----------



## futant (Mar 1, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Keep us up on that jungle spice. Lotta ppl got it as a freebie. Would love to see that.


Mine is a girl and I am running her in my outdoor this season.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 1, 2016)

Alright. First. This ssdd x wookie is growing on me fast. I first i was disappointed cuz my fruity plum gum #7 pheno tasted chemmy and kushy. Not bad just not the built up expectations. Then the skunky sour #3 pheno DOES have the plumy dark fruit aftertaste. Its delicious. AND #7 has it too,.just took some cure time,

But both even though pretty different growing and looking amd smelling. Have a near identical taste of floral dark fruit, like blackberry lavender jam, chemmy kush.still there but the dark friut coats ur mouth.

Cant wait for.#5 i just took very sweet friuty, least dense. More bubblegum than dark friut this time


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 1, 2016)

4x SSDDxWookie Testers 26 days from flip. Temps were down into the mid 50s for a week, when it got back up over 60°, the buds took off!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 1, 2016)

Snow Queen and Blueberry Hill flipped yesterday. Ancient OG behind them.


2x Dream Beavers and an SSDD at 25 days.



A box of Beaver splooge! He's a clone from a trich laden guy I had outdoors last summer. Besides hitting the big beave, I'll let him knock boots with that SSDD... uuuummmmm Beaver Dreams, lol!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 1, 2016)

Tigermelon/DBF3


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 1, 2016)

a11s on my desk. fast from the EU. for a single pack. cost only $79 to my door. soon as these c99 come out of the cubes, a11 next. i see no extra beans. mrs b-man counting those dang seeds too perfectly on this pack.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 1, 2016)

Hey dry sifters,
Got a problem. I m sifting my "hash" on my 70 micron screen. The snallest one. And im getting some clumping and its hurting my yield. 
Any tips.

Should my hash be colder, could it b my screen not clean enough, cpuld it be a heavy trich ratio..not breaking the contaminate down. Idk kno could be a bit of each or something else.


----------



## calicat (Mar 1, 2016)

Black Triangle F2 ( Dirty Room Restock ) Full on TK pheno


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 1, 2016)

Sunshine Daydream early days.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 1, 2016)

@Bubbashine Lol love those photos! What are you using for them? Lens, camera body?


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 1, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> @Bubbashine Lol love those photos! What are you using for them? Lens, camera body?



Nikon D7100 & 50mm f/1.8 or Tamron AF 18-200mm


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 1, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hey dry sifters,
> Got a problem. I m sifting my "hash" on my 70 micron screen. The snallest one. And im getting some clumping and its hurting my yield.
> Any tips.
> 
> Should my hash be colder, could it b my screen not clean enough, cpuld it be a heavy trich ratio..not breaking the contaminate down. Idk kno could be a bit of each or something else.


When you say clumping do you mean like clogging on the screen?

if so, I would guess that your herb(more like trichomes) are not dry enough. Or maybe it's a lil too warm in your sifting room? What temp is it in there?


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 1, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> When you say clumping do you mean like clogging on the screen?
> 
> if so, I would guess that your herb(more like trichomes) are not dry enough. Or maybe it's a lil too warm in your sifting room? What temp is it in there?


No its not clogging, its like its balling up to make little hash balls but its picking up contaminant. I smoked one, its good just not super melty.
Its pretty warm in my sift room. That may b it but i normally obit here and dont have this issue. Sp it seems isolated to the kif ir the screen itself. Idk. Ill try in my cooler garage. Im not losing a ton but i lov hash lol


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 1, 2016)

calicat said:


> Black Triangle F2 ( Dirty Room Restock ) Full on TK pheno
> 
> View attachment 3620684


could u describe the taste?


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 1, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> When you say clumping do you mean like clogging on the screen?
> 
> if so, I would guess that your herb(more like trichomes) are not dry enough. Or maybe it's a lil too warm in your sifting room? What temp is it in there?


i just got the idea to grab some new bags. specifically a 73 & a 20 micron. imho you must always wash those screens with cold water & a touch of soap. super cold rinse too. my hands hate it. after doing the hash task, scraping that delicious goo out, i mistakenly hit the hot water side of the faucet and my 20 never been the same. was thinking of trying alcohol. then i remember you were using one as a press? was gonna trim that bottom out. you showed me that yes?


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 1, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Snow Queen and Blueberry Hill flipped yesterday. Ancient OG behind them.
> View attachment 3620565
> 
> 2x Dream Beavers and an SSDD
> ...


Dude, dude. U guys with dream beaver males may be gettin a hit up as soon as one of my dbs flowers out. I kno u cant crack all them seed ur about to make lol


----------



## calicat (Mar 1, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> could u describe the taste?


No traits of father expressed. A harmonious union of earthy richness with interchanging pine and lemon notes that gets almost dominated with a lingering tart kerosene after taste.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 1, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> No its not clogging, its like its balling up to make little hash balls but its picking up contaminant. I smoked one, its good just not super melty.
> Its pretty warm in my sift room. That may b it but i normally obit here and dont have this issue. Sp it seems isolated to the kif ir the screen itself. Idk. Ill try in my cooler garage. Im not losing a ton but i lov hash lol


It could simply be that the resin heads are greasy as fuck. Some strains are like this. Causing them to stick together and stick to contaminant.

When you say contam. do you mean trichome stalks or micro green bits?



I find if I over dry the herb it breaks too easily releasing micro pieces of green. nice and dry, cured bud works best.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 1, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> i just got the idea to grab some new bags. specifically a 73 & a 20 micron. imho you must always wash those screens with cold water & a touch of soap. super cold rinse too. my hands hate it. after doing the hash task, scraping that delicious goo out, i mistakenly hit the hot water side of the faucet and my 20 never been the same. was thinking of trying alcohol. then i remember you were using one as a press? was gonna trim that bottom out. you showed me that yes?


Yes I trimmed out the bottom of my 23 bag to use as a blotter because I sacrificed my blotter for rosin hahaha. 

some iso should clean it up nicely.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 1, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> It could simply be that the resin heads are greasy as fuck. Some strains are like this. Causing them to stick together and stick to contaminant.
> 
> When you say contam. do you mean trichome stalks or micro green bits?
> 
> ...


Yes, wen i say contam i mean stalks, the clunping smokes okay. Like decent hash. Just no melt. The heads im getting is pretty good. I figured better taste from the fruitiest ssdd x wookie. But so far #7 is beating #3 and #5 on hash department. Havent smoked #5 bud


----------



## MojoRizing (Mar 1, 2016)

Anyone use the 62% boveda packs during curing? i plopped a boveda in each glass mason jar I have but after 9 days I am not getting a very strong smell from my herbage. I have seen some folks say that they don't put the boveda packs in until after the cure is a few weeks done and you are looking at long term storage. Did I put these packs in too early?


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 1, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Anyone use the 62% boveda packs during curing? i plopped a boveda in each glass mason jar I have but after 9 days I am not getting a very strong smell from my herbage. I have seen some folks say that they don't put the boveda packs in until after the cure is a few weeks done and you are looking at long term storage. Did I put these packs in too early?


thats how i do it. after.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 1, 2016)

What a fuckin day. Took my dog to the vet because he had a ruptured anal gland and came home to a 24 hour inspection notice on the door from this fucking rental company. Had to evacuate the premises of all plants.  my precious jabbas.

On the bright side they may be able to be salvaged and in the worst case scenario I got a couple clones of each plant.


----------



## elkamino (Mar 1, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> What a fuckin day. Took my dog to the vet because he had a ruptured anal gland and came home to a 24 hour inspection notice on the door from this fucking rental company. Had to evacuate the premises of all plants.  my precious jabbas.
> 
> On the bright side they may be able to be salvaged and in the worst case scenario I got a couple clones of each plant.


Good luck with the inspection and plants, Canadian Urbman. We're rootin for you and your dog.


----------



## strayfox gear (Mar 1, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> @strayfox gear
> 
> Just got the beans! I'm super pumped. They all sound great! What are you most excited about?
> 
> ...



I'm super excited for every single one of them bro.

The tresdawg f2 is from the first release...this is jjs purple pheno f2..she's special..

My new ninja turtles cross is a super hybrid that I've been working on since 2013..Very kushy, very narcotic.. #bubbakatsu /
#80sblackafghani -#trianglekush x #sk91male

Starfighter f2...this is part of my breeding stock..I've been pretty quiet with the f1's but since alien gave me the OK, I might make a few frosty hybrids here soon.

Dragonsoul is bodhis cut I used in this cross..DS is new and by far the stickest strain to date that I've came across on the gogi f2's.. she carries the blood trait..lemon grass skunk aroma from the pinesoul...

Your sitting on a treasure chest bro..thank u for helping out with the description.

Stay blessed.
*strayfox*


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 2, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hey dry sifters,
> Got a problem. I m sifting my "hash" on my 70 micron screen. The snallest one. And im getting some clumping and its hurting my yield.
> Any tips.
> 
> Should my hash be colder, could it b my screen not clean enough, cpuld it be a heavy trich ratio..not breaking the contaminate down. Idk kno could be a bit of each or something else.


Hows the second to last screen look? and how long did the trim sit for? dry or still wet?


----------



## Slimjimham (Mar 2, 2016)

@strayfox gear very pumped! Can't thank you enough !

I'll be throwing down all of these in the near future!

Really appreciate the description man!

I'll be sure to keep you posted when things start getting interesting. I'll make sure to share some pics on riu too so people can see what's up! Like I said prob getting to pop some of these in 3/5 weeks since I have some others I'm obligated/blessed to get to first.

Thanks again Stray, you have a life long customer here! Glad I could help


Good karma your way!!!!!


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## JDGreen (Mar 2, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Hows the second to last screen look? and how long did the trim sit for? dry or still wet?


It clumped worse as i wentt through screens. I think it was alittle bit of three things, warmer room with not as dry as ud like trim, some really small greasy trichs. My yield wasnt bad. Buy i was only geting like 10-13% which on my clean screen run in the garage i may pull15-20 %. Shit happens, i had extra trim from that plant neway so i ended up eith more total weight


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 2, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Good luck with the inspection and plants, Canadian Urbman. We're rootin for you and your dog.


Whow whow, rental company preforming a search warrant essentially...seriously. F that, i pay rent. U wanna check this house out, cuz u got sticks up ur butt then u shoulda nevr rented this bitch to me in the first place. ....America is pretty sweet if my.landlord shows up to.my door....wants in HIS house im renting from him...then he can.march his fat ass to the.cops and get a REAL search warrant lol and u better have a better reason than i dont kno wats goin on in there and there doin somethin fishy. Lol Good luck sir, ur hear say aint worth ur own spit.

But at least u got a notice and clones


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 2, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> It clumped worse as i wentt through screens. I think it was alittle bit of three things, warmer room with not as dry as ud like trim, some really small greasy trichs. My yield wasnt bad. Buy i was only geting like 10-13% which on my clean screen run in the garage i may pull15-20 %. Shit happens, i had extra trim from that plant neway so i ended up eith more total weight


which strain?


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 2, 2016)

@D_Urbmon Sorry to hear that. I went through a few years where i couldn't keep my garden perpetual because the most random stupid crap kept happening. Hope this is a one and done for you and a speedy recovery to your garden.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 2, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Whow whow, rental company preforming a search warrant essentially...seriously. F that, i pay rent. U wanna check this house out, cuz u got sticks up ur butt then u shoulda nevr rented this bitch to me in the first place. ....America is pretty sweet if my.landlord shows up to.my door....wants in HIS house im renting from him...then he can.march his fat ass to the.cops and get a REAL search warrant lol and u better have a better reason than i dont kno wats goin on in there and there doin somethin fishy. Lol Good luck sir, ur hear say aint worth ur own spit.
> 
> But at least u got a notice and clones


Yeah man it sucks. Unfortunately there is nothing I can do about it legally they can put 24 hour inspection notices as often as they please.  I even called the Landlord Tenant Resolution Dispute Service the first time this happened.Just going to have to move. Gonna try to bang out a couple crops after this one and then move but it sucks because we have a really good deal on rent right now.

just waiting on these assclowns to come right now.



luv2grow said:


> @D_Urbmon Sorry to hear that. I went through a few years where i couldn't keep my garden perpetual because the most random stupid crap kept happening. Hope this is a one and done for you and a speedy recovery to your garden.


Much love luv2grow. <3 Ain't nobody gonna stop me!


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 2, 2016)

Great to hear it! California is going crazy in my area about city mandated rental inspections. renting and growing is just a stress. I wish everyone gets great landlords. And you never know. You might find a amazing setup in the new spot. Timing is everything in this life.


----------



## MojoRizing (Mar 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yeah man it sucks. Unfortunately there is nothing I can do about it legally they can put 24 hour inspection notices as often as they please.  I even called the Landlord Tenant Resolution Dispute Service the first time this happened.Just going to have to move. Gonna try to bang out a couple crops after this one and then move but it sucks because we have a really good deal on rent right now.
> 
> just waiting on these assclowns to come right now.
> 
> ...


Work towards getting your own spot even if its not as fancy as you would like, the peace of mind you get by not having to deal with landlords is well worth it.


----------



## Mtn man (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey guys which Bodhi strain does good in Scrog out of goji og,silver mountain,sunshine daydream, and Congo spice if I don't have to move my screen I would use it on other hand Scrog a pain in azz to get to back plants for maintenance anybody with experience all ears


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 2, 2016)

@D_Urbmon I have to deal with the same shit myself. Hope you get through it smoothly, and best wishes to your pooche.

Snagged the last pack of boysenberry hashplant off glosb, along with another pack of goji. Hope I get the wolf pack freebie.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2016)

That blows D URB, I'd probably start lookin for a new place, that's unacceptable IMO.. If those glands continue to be a problem its probably his diet.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 2, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> If those glands continue to be a problem its probably his diet.


Details, Corso? I've never had a dog w/ that problem, but would like to know what kind of diet you're referring to. Thanks.

Good vibes atcha, @D_Urbmon, and your canine companion.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 2, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> which strain?


It only the #5 pheno of the ssdd x wookie testers. I took a quick buf sample at 2 days cure. Tastes like gingerbread with that same dark friut plumy blackberry taste. But the spicy bready taste is prolly great for someone just not me. Its still strong. Lowest density. Smells like straight sweetness and bubblegum though


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Details, Corso? I've never had a dog w/ that problem, but would like to know what kind of diet you're referring to. Thanks.
> 
> Good vibes atcha, @D_Urbmon, and your canine companion.




Some dogs can't handle grains and they irritate skin and glands.. But More important IMO is a dog leaves his scent from his oil glands when he takes a dump..the glands need to be pressed to release that oil(scent) .. When dogs ate bones and all meat, fur etc .. Huge dumps= enlarged butthole = pressed glands.. Give ya dog some raw meat and bones for a solid big crap..not a soft stool..


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 2, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> It only the #5 pheno of the ssdd x wookie testers. I took a quick buf sample at 2 days cure. Tastes like gingerbread with that same dark friut plumy blackberry taste. But the spicy bready taste is prolly great for someone just not me. Its still strong. Lowest density. Smells like straight sweetness and bubblegum though


mmmm I loooove gingerbread. yum! but sure sounds strange as a flavor profile for herbs.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> mmmm I loooove gingerbread. yum! but sure sounds strange as a flavor profile for herbs.


It is strange. #3 and #7 both have this fruit taste. But its not super sweet. Its like a floral berry and alittle sour. Like blackberry. The #7 is mostly chemmy with some dark friut after, #3 smells all chemmy but tastes all dark fruit really, alittle kushy, and #5 is bready and spicy with the dark friut aftertaste. Its definitely unique. Never had something tastes quite like it. Its not incredibly delicious, i mean it does taste good and clean but.its more unique. U kinda sit and say...this is different. I like it. but something like a pure blueberry may taste better but the ssddwookie does carry a really mellow heady happy face high. #3 is my favorite.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 2, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Huge dumps= enlarged butthole = pressed glands.. .




Try not to be so detailed, next time I ask for details ! 

j/k


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 2, 2016)

very graphic haha


----------



## ForRealz (Mar 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Try not to be so detailed, next time I ask for details !
> 
> j/k


Hahaha! Still laughing... Well, hey, now you know and knowing is half the battle. Go JOE!!!


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 2, 2016)

Mtn man said:


> Hey guys which Bodhi strain does good in Scrog out of goji og,silver mountain,sunshine daydream, and Congo spice if I don't have to move my screen I would use it on other hand Scrog a pain in azz to get to back plants for maintenance anybody with experience all ears



Silver lotus does great once you get to know her so im guessing silver mountain is even better. Tighter cola structure equals money in a net.. Im' still 2 runs from scroging the goji's out but from what @unwine has been posting they look great for the screen. I'll get you profiles on the gojis when they do get in the screens. sorry just rambling now


----------



## budLIFE60 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey all been secretly following this for awhile now. Lots of good stuff here, love bodhi's gear. So I thought it was time to throw my hat into the rink as I've currently got 2 sunshine daydream going on day 47 of flower. 
   

Also got some love dawg going in veg. Just transplanted them into 5 gallon pots and should start flowering in about two weeks. Will get some shots of those up soon! And today I pulled the trigger on some Goji Og I finally found from midweek song!


----------



## Mtn man (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for info luv2gro that was what I thinking silver mtn would do good want be long I get to start got critical Kush and blue cheese finishing up right now in Scrog well few weeks out


----------



## Mtn man (Mar 2, 2016)

Looking awesome bud life one of the best ssdd I've seen


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 2, 2016)

Ms B sent an email that the Spring testers went out today... c'mon Lemon Diesel x Wookie, lol!


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 2, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Ms B sent an email that the Spring testers went out today... c'mon Lemon Diesel x Wookie, lol!


I kno,..im dying with excitement..THE WHITE WOOKIE COMETH!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 2, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Ms B sent an email that the Spring testers went out today... c'mon Lemon Diesel x Wookie, lol!


I got the notice as well! Anybody choose Pinesoul X Wookie for their first choice??



JDGreen said:


> I kno,..im dying with excitement..THE WHITE WOOKIE COMETH!


That was my second choice.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 2, 2016)

Goji OG
 

Tigermelon/DBF3 #1 (leather)


Tigermelon/DBF3 #2 (roadkill Chem)
 

Tigermelon/DBF3 #3 (sweet and skunky)


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 2, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Ms B sent an email that the Spring testers went out today... c'mon Lemon Diesel x Wookie, lol!


I absolutely love the fact that you guys are randomly selected for strains. I believe that's a very natural way to go. We all have are strong suits, but then Mrs. B and Mr. B send some life boundary changing genetics your way to sample, grow and learn from. The way the human experience should be in my own opinion. I'm beyond stoked and thankful to have stumbled upon this community. Good peeps from the breeder to the growers. That's a rarity in these inflated times.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 2, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> View attachment 3622081
> 
> Goji OG
> View attachment 3622082
> ...


that leather's structure holy shit balls, or should I say holy bud square!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2016)

Just got my email confirming bodhi testers. Super stoked to have some of his gear to run. )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 3, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I got the notice as well! Anybody choose Pinesoul X Wookie for their first choice??
> 
> 
> That was my second choice.


I gigured after seeing the frost of the wookoe plus how great lucky charms was...how can i got wrong here. Hopefully, and ibassume was the idea, the wookie will bring some unique terps to the white.
My second was skunk va x wookie


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 3, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> that leather's structure holy shit balls, or should I say holy bud square!


Bitch is fat!!!


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 3, 2016)

Testers in the mail! i dnt even care what i get, im on my way to camp out at the post office w a glass of tap water


----------



## Mtn man (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks JD and others I got the winter testing list of Bodhi's and very excited about later


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 3, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I got the notice as well! Anybody choose Pinesoul X Wookie for their first choice??
> 
> 
> That was my second choice.


Stardawg guava x wookie was my first choice. My second was the Kush 4 x Kashmir. I'd be super happy to test either, but lately part of me's been leaning towards the kush 4 x kashmir. Lol but no email for me yet.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Stardawg guava x wookie was my first choice. My second was the Kush 4 x Kashmir. I'd be super happy to test either, but lately part of me's been leaning towards the kush 4 x kashmir. Lol but no email for me yet.


I did the gsc X Durban, second choice Was a Wookie or dragons blood cross. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 3, 2016)

Anyone heading to the Deftones show in Costa Mesa this Sat? I know there's quiet a few cali peeps in here 



Al Yamoni said:


> Bitch is fat!!!


 You should take 8 pictures from different axis and stich them together like a cube. That shit would be unreal!


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 3, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Ms B sent an email that the Spring testers went out today... c'mon Lemon Diesel x Wookie, lol!


U and @Mtn man might be on the same track.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 3, 2016)

That was fast! Just hit the mail box and found a package from the B's !!!

ETA: pinesoul X wookie


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 3, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> That was fast! Just hit the mail box and found a package from the B's !!!
> 
> ETA: pinesoul X wookie


DAYUM that's fast!


Mine prob won't touch down for about 2 weeks. that's about average for USA to Canada.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 3, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> DAYUM that's fast!
> 
> 
> Mine prob won't touch down for about 2 weeks. that's about average for USA to Canada.


Got mine too yall, ALL HAIL RIVENDELL!!!  only got ten though.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 3, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Got mine too yall, ALL HAIL RIVENDELL!!! View attachment 3622613 only got ten though.View attachment 3622613


White x Wookie should be super cool!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 3, 2016)

Just came across this and it's too cool to not share it with my Bodhi heads.

dude has bees making honey from cannabis resin glands..... and it gets you high. talk about natural organic extraction. 
https://www.dinafem.org/en/blog/trainerbees-beekeeper-honey-cannabis/

great incentive to help bee colony population problems.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 3, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Just came across this and it's too cool to not share it with my Bodhi heads.
> 
> dude has bees making honey from cannabis resin glands..... and it gets you high. talk about natural organic extraction.
> https://www.dinafem.org/en/blog/trainerbees-beekeeper-honey-cannabis/
> ...


Holy Sh** @apbx720 and i wer just talking abt this and would it get u high lol HAH
And...
The white wookies r already wet. (8/10)


----------



## Mtn man (Mar 3, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> U and @Mtn man might be on the same track.


Yea my first choice wookies x lemon diesel 
2nd choice wookies x chem D


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 3, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Just came across this and it's too cool to not share it with my Bodhi heads.
> 
> dude has bees making honey from cannabis resin glands..... and it gets you high. talk about natural organic extraction.
> https://www.dinafem.org/en/blog/trainerbees-beekeeper-honey-cannabis/
> ...


Dudes on IG too sooo badass.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 3, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Just came across this and it's too cool to not share it with my Bodhi heads.
> 
> dude has bees making honey from cannabis resin glands..... and it gets you high. talk about natural organic extraction.
> https://www.dinafem.org/en/blog/trainerbees-beekeeper-honey-cannabis/
> ...


woahh!! thats sick!


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm seriously looking forward to this SSDD!


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 4, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> I'm seriously looking forward to this SSDD!
> 
> View attachment 3623083
> View attachment 3623084
> View attachment 3623086


Oh man love me some ssdd!! Those are some chunky ones. Im really considering another pack. Got 4 amazing pheno fem off 1 pack. Im just barely gettin a cure in my first run of it. Love that unique buttery flav and the high is so medicating and euphoric

Those look like seedlings? New pack? Hows the stem rub? Im excited for u bro!


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Holy Sh** @apbx720 and i wer just talking abt this and would it get u high lol HAH
> And...
> The white wookies r already wet. (8/10)


Hah! Funny how we were sayin how - when you think you have a good idea, someone else has not only already thought of it but theyve already done it!!!


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 4, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> View attachment 3622081
> 
> Goji OG
> View attachment 3622082
> ...


Kickass bro!!


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 4, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Oh man love me some ssdd!! Those are some chunky ones. Im really considering another pack. Got 4 amazing pheno fem off 1 pack. Im just barely gettin a cure in my first run of it. Love that unique buttery flav and the high is so medicating and euphoric
> 
> Those look like seedlings? New pack? Hows the stem rub? Im excited for u bro!


Yep around 20/25 days old so far, I'll have to get back to you on the smell, but I remember one of them smelling creamy with a tart like tang.


----------



## Slimjimham (Mar 4, 2016)

Anxiously waiting for the mail today. I'm on the far east coast though so guessing you cats who already got the testers are on the west coast near the b fam...

Good things come to those who wait, but it's kinda like opening a christmas gift... What did I get! Ha

Seriously whats the list of breeders that implement this practice that you guys recommend? I feel like the majority of seeds I bought from many of the big name breeders were just cross and cash in with shitty results most of the time ending up in disappoint

I know
bodhi
Stray Fox
Pnw Doc d

All test their gear before releasing it...
Who else does this and puts out fire so I know who else its safe to spend my hard earned money on (not that 90 cents of every dollar won't be spent on Bodhi ha)


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 4, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> Anxiously waiting for the mail today. I'm on the far east coast though so guessing you cats who already got the testers are on the west coast near the b fam...
> 
> Good things come to those who wait, but it's kinda like opening a christmas gift... What did I get! Ha
> 
> ...



Dynasty & Hazeman! I've never seen anyone say a bad word about them, also Green Point seeds run lots of _polyhybrids & send out testers. _


----------



## Joedank (Mar 4, 2016)

urkle X dbf3 blood pheno at 2 weeks in
if you click on the pic you can see the "pink" inners . hoping for a purple one here with this blood trait leaving red high;ights ....


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 4, 2016)

Joedank said:


> urkle X dbf3 blood pheno at 2 weeks inView attachment 3623248


Any blood?


----------



## Joedank (Mar 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Any blood?


yes that is a pic of one of the 3 blood genotype females .
that is also a pic of the 1 blood trait males of 3 males i am collecting the pollen from .
cuts are rooted of all


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 4, 2016)

Getting ready to cut this girl down. Really impressed by the trichome coverage and has kind of a tropical fruit smell.

Edited to add: it's Tranquil Elephantizer remix V2 lol


----------



## ForRealz (Mar 4, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> Anxiously waiting for the mail today. I'm on the far east coast though so guessing you cats who already got the testers are on the west coast near the b fam...
> 
> Good things come to those who wait, but it's kinda like opening a christmas gift... What did I get! Ha
> 
> ...


Alphakronik is organic, and tests.
Aficionado, organic, tests.
Mandala: organic, tests.
Homegrown Natural Wonders is organic and tests.
Dankonomics: veganic, testing?
Unknown Prophet is veganic but last crosses were untested (although I expect awesomeness).
SinCity tests but Im uncertain if organic.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 4, 2016)

Woot, 10 Lemon Diesel x Wookies made it to the East Coast yesterday! Now I've got to clear out the crawl space, lol!

@Mtn man, when are you going to drop yours?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 4, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Woot, 10 Lemon Diesel x Wookies made it to the East Coast yesterday! Now I've got to clear out the crawl space, lol!
> 
> @Mtn man, when are you going to drop yours?


That sounds like a good one!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 4, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Alphakronik is organic, and tests.
> Aficionado, organic, tests.
> Mandala: organic, tests.
> Homegrown Natural Wonders is organic and tests.
> ...


Nice list. Here's a couple additions. 

Advanced female seeds tests 
Feminized seed co tests
Bulldog seeds tests

Ihg tests the first rounds of a cross, but I don't know that he continues test song before releasing fresh beans from crosses he's done before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingzt (Mar 4, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Getting ready to cut this girl down. Really impressed by the trichome coverage and has kind of a tropical fruit smell.


Wow looks beautiful!! What strain is that?


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 4, 2016)

Hey guys, for u organic dudes...NEED ANSWER... i have dome roots organics granular seabird guano. 0-12-0. So hers the question...

The bag or web doesnt specifiy....

1.Can i topdress with granular guano?


2.can i make a liquid applicant/tea?
The bag says with powdered only...how strict is that, can i just strain it and have it work or can i grind it up and make it work?


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 4, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Wow looks beautiful!! What strain is that?


Oops! Lol Tranquil Elephantizer Remix V2.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hey guys, for u organic dudes...NEED ANSWER... i have dome roots organics granular seabird guano. 0-12-0. So hers the question...
> 
> The bag or web doesnt specifiy....
> 
> ...


I'd top dress with granular... Or grind it down lol.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 4, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> I'd top dress with granular... Or grind it down lol.


Thanx, i saw no reason it wouldnt work but idk it said powdered product only, but ill prolly just tone.it back 20% or so cuz its condensed. Weel test'er


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 4, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> I'd top dress with granular... Or grind it down lol.


U recommend abt 1-2tsp per gal of soil


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hey guys, for u organic dudes...NEED ANSWER... i have dome roots organics granular seabird guano. 0-12-0. So hers the question...
> 
> The bag or web doesnt specifiy....
> 
> ...


I don't know about bird shit, but with bat, I've found it works best in teas. I don't know why, no science, just anecdotal. And, this is the first I've heard of Roots granular guano, but from looking around a little, seems you can top dress or bubble a tea with it.

If you do powder it, and I hate to sound like an alarmist, do it outside, and wear a good particle mask, there's some bacteria! in there that can fuck you up fast.


----------



## kingzt (Mar 4, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Oops! Lol Tranquil Elephantizer Remix V2.


Nice, that's very resinous! I got that on my wishlist, Choice seedbank has sold out of that for a long time.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 4, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I don't know about bird shit, but with bat, I've found it works best in teas. I don't know why, no science, just anecdotal. And, this is the first I've heard of Roots granular guano, but from looking around a little, seems you can top dress or bubble a tea with it.
> 
> If you do powder it, and I hate to sound like an alarmist, do it outside, and wear a good particle mask, there's some bacteria! in there that can fuck you up fast.


Very good point on that last one.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> U recommend abt 1-2tsp per gal of soil


With the granular yeah I think I did the light feeding on the bag which was 1tsp/gallon of soil. I went a little lighter since a friend said he burnt his plants with the granular.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 4, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> With the granular yeah I think I did the light feeding on the bag which was 1tsp/gallon of soil. I went a little lighter since a friend said he burnt his plants with the granular.


Awsome. Thanx


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 4, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I don't know about bird shit, but with bat, I've found it works best in teas. I don't know why, no science, just anecdotal. And, this is the first I've heard of Roots granular guano, but from looking around a little, seems you can top dress or bubble a tea with it.
> 
> If you do powder it, and I hate to sound like an alarmist, do it outside, and wear a good particle mask, there's some bacteria! in there that can fuck you up fast.


Also thank u, good point. I think ill grind some up. The bat guano veg tea worked awsome. The seabird was abit stronger so i figured id try it.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Mar 4, 2016)

Mtn man said:


> Looking awesome bud life one of the best ssdd I've seen


Thanks mtn man I'm very pleased with this strain!  Smells like sweet butter!


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Also thank u, good point. I think ill grind some up. The bat guano veg tea worked awsome. The seabird was abit stronger so i figured id try it.


I actually got a really fast response from roots organics, they said YES, i can topdress the seabird works good. But best in teas and as a slow release mixed in soil..yay.
And.they just can out with a guano..... 0-14-1...quote from Adam "We just released a new super phosphate bat guano 0-14-1 , works really well in teas. Happy gardening"


----------



## futant (Mar 4, 2016)

My testers came in!
Strawberry Milk x Wookie #15
My first choice.

Is Strawberry Milk = Strawberry Dakini x Appalachia?
If so I really got what I wanted... an Appalachia IX
Not to mention nice one to have with Black Cherry Soda and Strawberry Diesel cuts in my mom room right now.
I feel some nicking tests comin on


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 4, 2016)

Goji f2 raz sharpie x wookie testers splashing down tonight!!! Feeling blessed


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 5, 2016)

Both phenos of the '97 blue moonshine X purple sativa nl#5

She's tasty, dreamy, and pain relieving!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 5, 2016)

futant said:


> My testers came in!
> Strawberry Milk x Wookie #15
> My first choice.
> 
> ...


Strawberry Milk is Nepali OG x Instant Karma according to GLG's listing.


----------



## COGrown (Mar 5, 2016)

futant said:


> My testers came in!
> Strawberry Milk x Wookie #15
> My first choice.
> 
> ...


Strawberry Milk is Nepali OG x Instant Karma. Think an extremely dank strawberry headband. The wookie cross will be crazy.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Mar 5, 2016)

I've been stalking this thread for a while now. Loving all the bodhi nug shots. I'm also in on this round of testers. The bodhi fam sent me a pack of (the white x wookie) and (ssh x wookie). 

Anyone got info on which the white or ssh was used? That last sentence is bothering me with how its worded so sorry if your as crazy as me and it irks your brain. Lol.

Oh yeah also I went ahead and threw the ssh x wookie down first yesterday; 4 in coco/perlite and 3 in homemade organics. I'll be updating at both bb and riu.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 5, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> I've been stalking this thread for a while now. Loving all the bodhi nug shots. I'm also in on this round of testers. The bodhi fam sent me a pack of (the white x wookie) and (ssh x wookie).
> 
> Anyone got info on which the white or ssh was used? That last sentence is bothering me with how its worded so sorry if your as crazy as me and it irks your brain. Lol.
> 
> Oh yeah also I went ahead and threw the ssh x wookie down first yesterday; 4 in coco/perlite and 3 in homemade organics. I'll be updating at both bb and riu.


I saw u on breedbay i think, i also got the white x wookie. The white is a clone only. So theres only 1. He has an old sog ssh so ull have to ask bodhi on breedbay


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Mar 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I saw u on breedbay i think, i also got the white x wookie. The white is a clone only. So theres only 1. He has an old sog ssh so ull have to ask bodhi on breedbay


Sweet thanks for the info. I'll email the b fam for the info on the ssh.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 5, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> Sweet thanks for the info. I'll email the b fam for the info on the ssh.


Someone very well may know wat ssh hes using right now.


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Mtn man (Mar 5, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Woot, 10 Lemon Diesel x Wookies made it to the East Coast yesterday! Now I've got to clear out the crawl space, lol!
> 
> @Mtn man, when are you going to drop yours?


I think they are on there way I got email yesterday confirming address


----------



## calicat (Mar 5, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> I've been stalking this thread for a while now. Loving all the bodhi nug shots. I'm also in on this round of testers. The bodhi fam sent me a pack of (the white x wookie) and (ssh x wookie).
> 
> Anyone got info on which the white or ssh was used? That last sentence is bothering me with how its worded so sorry if your as crazy as me and it irks your brain. Lol.
> 
> Oh yeah also I went ahead and threw the ssh x wookie down first yesterday; 4 in coco/perlite and 3 in homemade organics. I'll be updating at both bb and riu.


He has been using Krome's cut of the White for as long as I can remember.

He uses his own personal cut he found in some Mr Nice seeds. I believe he lost his Oldsog cut of SSH.


----------



## HGK420 (Mar 5, 2016)

hey did i miss the instant karma drops anywhere? or are they still being tested? I've seen a couple crosses here and there but never like a "Drop"


----------



## futant (Mar 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Strawberry Milk is Nepali OG x Instant Karma according to GLG's listing.





COGrown said:


> Strawberry Milk is Nepali OG x Instant Karma. Think an extremely dank strawberry headband. The wookie cross will be crazy.


Aaah not an appalachia incross. Searched for a while and saw somewhere Strawberry Dakini listed as a parent, guess that wasnt correct.
That works too!


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 5, 2016)

calicat said:


> Unfortunately broski you did. I only seen two places that sold some Instant Karma crosses. SVOC and dankbidz. Those were limited releases as you suspected.
> 
> B mentioned that the Instant Karma male is no more.
> 
> Only strain even close to what you are coveting would be Futant's tester pack. Just pray that all the testing suggests a commercial release.


I know instant karma is one of those "Why didnt i get here sooner" strains, just like lemon zinger, lemon penetrator, blood orange, lucky charms(hopefully white wookie competes with thats success), yo mama...and please no one else tell me about strains that r amazing from bodhi that he doesnt make nemore lol


----------



## calicat (Mar 5, 2016)

Brutha JD at least in recent years you could actually get Bodhi wares. Heck there was a time when I was losing on almost all auctions and getting beat on buyouts. It took me almost two years to finally get a B strain.

Last couple of years all of us have been blessed that B responded to the masses call. He bumped up his production to give everyone a better chance to experience Bodhi Seeds.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 5, 2016)

Snatch up that Strawberry Milk at GLG! Quick!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 5, 2016)

Are folks only getting 1 test pack this round?


----------



## COGrown (Mar 5, 2016)

calicat said:


> Unfortunately broski you did. I only seen two places that sold some Instant Karma crosses. SVOC and dankbidz. Those were limited releases as you suspected.
> 
> B mentioned that the Instant Karma male is no more.
> 
> Only strain even close to what you are coveting would be Futant's tester pack. Just pray that all the testing suggests a commercial release.


He dropped Bandaloop (kudra x ik) and strawberry milk at GLG. I haven't dropped the Bandaloop get, but that strawberry milk was fire. 3 girls from 3 beans all with a strawberry smell and one spot on like pink milk.


----------



## calicat (Mar 5, 2016)

Ty for that CoGrown. My information was misleading on some points  .


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 5, 2016)

calicat said:


> Brutha JD at least in recent years you could actually get Bodhi wares. Heck there was a time when I was losing on almost all auctions and getting beat on buyouts. It took me almost two years to finally get a B strain.
> 
> Last couple of years all of us have been blessed that B responded to the masses call. He bumped up his production to give everyone a better chance to experience Bodhi Seeds.


Hes doing an amazing job. So good i cant go anywhere else. There will always b a list of B strains i nver get my hands on :/......but some I doooo 


D_Urbmon said:


> Snatch up that Strawberry Milk at GLG! Quick!


I didmt see strawberry milk.or bandaloop on there. They sell out already?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hes doing an amazing job. So good i cant go anywhere else. There will always b a list of B strains i nver get my hands on :/......but some I doooo
> 
> 
> I didmt see strawberry milk.or bandaloop on there. They sell out already?


Not sure I seen it there a couple weeks ago when I was researching the tester list and googled strawberry milk bodhi I seen it appear.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 5, 2016)

Also just wanted to say my Jabbas survived the transport both in an out of my property for the inspection but they are lookin a little rough as they had only natural indoor sunlight for 3 days.  Light schedule got messed up though. Should I try to keep them on a schedule similar to the natural daylight for now or put them back to their original schedule where lights came on at 6 pm and went off at 6 am? Which will be less stressful?


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Mar 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Also just wanted to say my Jabbas survived the transport both in an out of my property for the inspection but they are lookin a little rough as they had only natural indoor sunlight for 3 days.  Light schedule got messed up though. Should I try to keep them on a schedule similar to the natural daylight for now or put them back to their original schedule where lights came on at 6 pm and went off at 6 am? Which will be less stressful?


We had to do something very similar a few weeks ago, we put it back towards the original light cycle and the plants did some weird stuff, they were trying to reveg a bit after about 2 weeks. Still came out okay but definetly lost some bag appeal. Not sure if the other way would do the same I would imagine it would but still better than losing the whole crop! Good luck


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 5, 2016)

Moderndayhippy said:


> We had to do something very similar a few weeks ago, we put it back towards the original light cycle and the plants did some weird stuff, they were trying to reveg a bit after about 2 weeks. Still came out okay but definetly lost some bag appeal. Not sure if the other way would do the same I would imagine it would but still better than losing the whole crop! Good luck


Thanks dude I appreciate the input.  Luckily we are still at only 11 hours daylight so I hope mine don't try to re-veg. Were your sunlight hours greater than 12 at the time?


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Mar 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks dude I appreciate the input.  Luckily we are still at only 11 hours daylight so I hope mine don't try to re-veg. Were your sunlight hours greater than 12 at the time?


No I think it was just the interruption in light cycles and had to do with the genetics, Leeroy by rare dankness being that it is an OG back cross I would imagine makes it a little more susceptible to stress. I had some goji in the same tent that did fine. I also had to put them in the garage for about 24 hours so they probably got a little cooler than they would have liked.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Are folks only getting 1 test pack this round?


I won't say only... but I got one, lol! And, I felt lucky at that!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 5, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I won't say only... but I got one, lol! And, I felt lucky at that!


Haha true that!

but I say only in comparison to before where folks are getting 2-3 and sometimes more!


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Haha true that!
> 
> but I say only in comparison to before where folks are getting 2-3 and sometimes more!


I would say just cuz it was alittle shorter list, it was a resend from fall kinda. And he prolly made alot for spring but he hasnt let it out. Idk just a guess.


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 5, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Both phenos of the '97 blue moonshine X purple sativa nl#5
> 
> She's tasty, dreamy, and pain relieving!View attachment 3623866 View attachment 3623867


Beautiful!! Did you buy those or testers?? Did you F2? Only ask because I've been looking for these babies. They are on my bucket list


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 5, 2016)

Did anybody ever run Dragon fruit?? I never saw any grow or smoke reports . I popped 5 beans and all were males. One was a indica dom and smelled like lemons, but I still haven't ran the rest of the pack yet.. I think I may run them outdoor this summer


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 5, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Beautiful!! Did you buy those or testers?? Did you F2? Only ask because I've been looking for these babies. They are on my bucket list


I bought them. I'll gladly f2 them since many ppl seem to have missed out on this one.. I feel like I need to hit the keeper gal with some SSDD pollen. The smoke reminds me of my keeper daydream pheno almost exactly, this one just puts me deeper down euphorically.


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 5, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I bought them. I'll gladly f2 them since many ppl seen to have missed out on this one.. I feel like I need to hit the keeper gal with some SSDD pollen. The smoke reminds me of my keeper daydream pheno almost exactly, this one just puts me deeper down euphorically.


Where did you buy them??? Ssdd sounds like a LOVELY match


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 5, 2016)

I've never seen roots like this.. I transplanted these girls last week and they are already doing this out of 1 gallon pots... Geez Bohdi lol


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 5, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Where did you buy them??? Ssdd sounds like a LOVELY match


Bought them quite a while ago... SVOC, I don't buy there anymore.. GLG is way better than them and even still Shoe is the best you'll find..


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Mar 5, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Bought them quite a while ago... SVOC, I don't buy there anymore.. GLG is way better than them and even still Shoe is the best you'll find..


How do I buy from Shoe?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 5, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> How do I buy from Shoe?


Easiest way is @headiegardens on IG. Or you can hunt him down on BB.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 6, 2016)

godhead. I'm back from turtle. Did I miss any info about that strain? Just curious if anyone has had a female. I didn't.  'Twas a freeb. Would like some info about the strain tho. Thanks.


----------



## futant (Mar 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Haha true that!
> 
> but I say only in comparison to before where folks are getting 2-3 and sometimes more!


I only get one because of my footprint. I see others on BB get more than one at a time. They run more than one at a time too though.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Mar 6, 2016)

futant said:


> I only get one because of my footprint. I see others on BB get more than one at a time. They run more than one at a time too though.


I don't mean to sound like I'm bragging but I got 2 packs and I never mentioned anything about the size of my grow. Maybe you're right about your specific circumstance though. All I know is that the Bodhi fam rocks! Anyone else running the ssh x wookie?


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 6, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> I don't mean to sound like I'm bragging but I got 2 packs and I never mentioned anything about the size of my grow. Maybe you're right about your specific circumstance though. All I know is that the Bodhi fam rocks! Anyone else running the ssh x wookie?


I was gunna go for 2, but if its nething like last time. Ill fet 6 fems from ea. Amd have no space lol


----------



## unwine99 (Mar 6, 2016)

I put the Goji OGs under 10/14 last week to speed the process up a smidge. The aromas are ridiculous; even pheno #4 which didn't have much smell at all until this week has a raspberry candy aroma coming on strong. The colas from the OG smelling Pheno #4 are really starting to pack weight now as well -- 6 big ol' donkey dicks on that plant.

Edit: Day 47

Pheno 1:

Pheno 2:

Pheno 3:

Pheno 4:


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 6, 2016)

Ssdd x wookie pheno #4. Sorry for the poor picture quality


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 6, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Let me know if you need profiles for the silver lotus. I'm on my second run of one pheno and have 5 more popped and date time height all the shit logged. plus pictures now. A little info on it would have went a log way last run, well would have been better than just growing off the lineage chart like I did. Amazing strain to say the least. Very happy with it.


Can I get a brief profile of the silver lotus? Height, yield in comparison, potency..?


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 6, 2016)

Ancient Og F3!!! This was the a very vigorous pheno compared to her sister. Her sister still needs another 1 week to finish up. Lots of smaller nugs compared to some mega yield plants. Don't get me wrong she yielded pretty well compared to other plants in the same setup just no huge gorilla arm colas lol Her buds are rock hard, harder than some of bodhi's 88g13hp strains.. Pretty cool to see a Sativa plant have such hard buds. The is giving off this slight stinky smell followed by some weird citrus smell. That's about it for this girl for now


----------



## elkamino (Mar 6, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Ancient Og F3!!! This was the a very vigorous pheno compared to her sister. Her sister still needs another 1 week to finish up. Lots of smaller nugs compared to some mega yield plants. Don't get me wrong she yielded pretty well compared to other plants in the same setup just no huge gorilla arm colas lol Her buds are rock hard, harder than some of bodhi's 88g13hp strains.. Pretty cool to see a Sativa plant have such hard buds. The is giving off this slight stinky smell followed by some weird citrus smell. That's about it for this girl for nowView attachment 3625163 View attachment 3625166 View attachment 3625168 View attachment 3625170 View attachment 3625172 View attachment 3625173


Love the ladybug!


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 6, 2016)

Purple Diesel x 88g13hp This lady smelled like purple grape cough syrup and nothing else until about a week to a week and a half before harvest. At harvest the purple grape smell has almost all but disappeared and turned into a stinky diesel kinda smell with just a hint of that hashplant hash smell. She was a small plant not very vigorous but for her size she was a decent yielder big dense bugs. it should be noted that her nugs weren't as hard as the Ancient Og F3 or many other hashplant crosses. I guess you could say she was purple diesel dominate..

I had a male or whatever out of this package of beans that was literally half female and half male from the getgo.. never seen a male 5050 before... One last thing, she was pretty leafy and the pics are after I        plucked lots of leaves off


----------



## futant (Mar 6, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> I don't mean to sound like I'm bragging but I got 2 packs and I never mentioned anything about the size of my grow. Maybe you're right about your specific circumstance though. All I know is that the Bodhi fam rocks! Anyone else running the ssh x wookie?


I specifically informed B I could only test 1 pack right away.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 6, 2016)

KingBlunted said:


> Can I get a brief profile of the silver lotus? Height, yield in comparison, potency..?


For sure! have you popped them yet? I'll get you pics in the AM, just got home from a four day LA weekend


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 7, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> For sure! have you popped them yet? I'll get you pics in the AM, just got home from a four day LA weekend


That's awesome. I'm jealous. I have not popped them. I'm about to order and trying to decide on snow temple. Silver lotus. Or strange brew.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Mar 7, 2016)

Mr. B says the ssh used in the wookie cross is old shanti's ssh. Sooo I guess it is mr nices ssh as well since shantibaba is with them now. I wonder if it's shanti's actual cut or not. I bet it is since we're dealing with Bodhi but I'll have to ask.


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 7, 2016)

Are there any "current" B strains with a significantly higher female to male ratio?


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 7, 2016)

KingBlunted said:


> Are there any "current" B strains with a significantly higher female to male ratio?


I don't think there are any seeds ever that have a higher ratio than 50/50 except anecdotal situations/fem seeds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 7, 2016)

KingBlunted said:


> That's awesome. I'm jealous. I have not popped them. I'm about to order and trying to decide on snow temple. Silver lotus. Or strange brew.


Disclaimer: I'm not a soil grower and this is a new room I'm dialing in here. No where near optimum yet in any sense of the word.
SL #1 Day 26 for the screen 16 for the extra's, This pheno will stretch if left unchecked. Quick vegger. Avg plant height for 30 days of veg is 21 inches


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 7, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> SL #1 Day 26 for the screen 16 for the extra's, This pheno will stretch if left unchecked. Quick vegger.


Thank you. Very promising.


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I don't think there are any seeds ever that have a higher ratio than 50/50 except anecdotal situations/fem seeds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I just see so many experiences under 50/50. Only reason why I asked. Trying to prevent 10 of 11 males, or worse 11 of 11. Figured asking was worth a shot.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 7, 2016)

Damn those pics in my last post are tiny. let me get that fixed
Disclaimer:These 4 phenos are all virgins so we may get lucky and get a male. Since these are all new phenos to me these plants did not get the normal light height control I usually give my plants. 

SL#2 Is the slowest lowrider of the 4 new ones. She is at 61 days in veg with a height of 15 inches. the inter-nodal spacing is very tight of course and i'm excited to see this one in flower regardless of the sex although "it" is extremely slow compared to my baseline SL1. Going to see what happens and plant her up in a few. 


SL #3 What can I say about three... It looks similar to 1 with a little less vigor but great control for a lack of light training. Day 43 @15 inches.


SL#4 Four looks like a middle mix of 3 and 5. I like this ones possibilities.Day 43 @ 15inches
 
last but not least SL#5. I'm foaming at the bit for this one regardless. It is the exact opposite of SL#2 "Nacho" Day 43 @ 18"


Thats all I got so far. Sorry i'm not farther along with them. Hope this helped a bit. Look up bodhi's instagram for i think 3? pics of silver lotus phenos.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 7, 2016)

I got three and five mixed up on the pics. That's what I get for smoking the dry sift from these fuckers lol
Here's johnny 5


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 7, 2016)

? for all you MH flower peeps. Do you change your light height at all compared to the hps? Might be a ridiculous question but one I'm throwing around in my head since I just added a 600 mh to the flower room. Going for a 2 week MH/Hps swap timing with supplemental UVA/B's until these new led fixtures get built.

think I need to get on this veg side, Getting a little jungle-ish in here. All you seed heads know this problem.... There is a lot of work to be done now. I need to put a hold on my card at all seed banks for the next year or so haha. 5 goji, 8 silver lotus and 4 Love Triangles.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 7, 2016)

and last one. I promise Trying to get these pics to enlarge.


----------



## Mtn man (Mar 7, 2016)

Ssdd,silver mtn. And jungle spice made it.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 7, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Ssdd x wookie pheno #4. Sorry for the poor picture qualityView attachment 3624817View attachment 3624818


How many weeks on her? Impressive frost, lol!


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 7, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> How many weeks on her? Impressive frost, lol!


61Days...#3 and #7 were the frostiest. #6 had some issues So its gettin reran as healthy clone.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 7, 2016)

Jungle spice in back and appy thunderfuck in front. Ssdd drying. I can't smell very well but it finally hit me this does smell like overly buttered muffins.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 7, 2016)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Jungle spice in back and appy thunderfuck in front. View attachment 3626058Ssdd drying. I can't smell very well but it finally hit me this does smell like overly buttered muffins. View attachment 3626065


wow impressive yeild and red stems ! . is it normal at all for you to have such red stems on harvest or is that special to this cut ? i have harvested a grape ape cross that did that but that was 7 years ago and 100's of seeds ... 
very nice ...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 7, 2016)

KingBlunted said:


> Well I just see so many experiences under 50/50. Only reason why I asked. Trying to prevent 10 of 11 males, or worse 11 of 11. Figured asking was worth a shot.


I have no proof of this but I always get plenty of females, my average is about 75%. No bull.

Don't feed them heavy N until sex is shown, keep up the humidity and the temps down. Make sure that they don't go hungry for K. I learned this from a cat that used to be on here... Nugbuckets or something like that.. It's been working for me from strain to strain for years...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 7, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> and last one. I promise Trying to get these pics to enlarge.
> View attachment 3625665


Is that a nanner I see? Left side of the nug toward the top?


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 7, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Is that a nanner I see? Left side of the nug toward the top?


Looks like it :/. And id check her good cuz the pistils r pretty brown. Mayb some hidden.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 7, 2016)

Joedank said:


> wow impressive yeild and red stems ! . is it normal at all for you to have such red stems on harvest or is that special to this cut ? i have harvested a grape ape cross that did that but that was 7 years ago and 100's of seeds ...
> very nice ...


I think the red stems was from being root bound. This was after I sold 1/2 lb wet flowers from 2 moms I had going while trying to get my cloning figured out. Temps drop into the high 50's at night, to keep daytime in the mid 70's. Might have had some lockout too.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 7, 2016)

Goji OG


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 7, 2016)

I've wanted gogi for a long time. I should start being sneaky and have shit sent to a po box to hide from the wife.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 7, 2016)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I've wanted gogi for a long time. I should start being sneaky and have shit sent to a po box to hide from the wife.


Finding a way to obtain "brownie points" is a much better idea friend, trust me. I'm experienced.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 7, 2016)

We're coming up on 13 years married.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 7, 2016)

Steelheader3430 said:


> We're coming up on 13 years married.


That's wonderful. You know all about the point system then..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 7, 2016)

Tigermelon x Dragon's Blood F3
   

Goji OG - lights off


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 8, 2016)

did i just see @akhiymjames liking a new post in this thread?! welcome back and how's the new baby?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 8, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> did i just see @akhiymjames liking a new post in this thread?! welcome back and how's the new baby?


Exciting! Hope everything is well for you King James! @akhiymjames , I imagine your life just got infinitely more fulfilling! Positive vibes my brother.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 8, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Is that a nanner I see? Left side of the nug toward the top?


probably! this new room is playing hell with me environment wise. doesn't help it's one plant covering 15.21 sqft with enough root room for a quarter of that. Like i said im not a fan of anything im doing to get some plants through at the moment.
With that said is a nanner a white little new leave looking deal? if so yup a few just showed up across the screen while i was out of town. that's what i get for leaving my house at all lol


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Looks like it :/. And id check her good cuz the pistils r pretty brown. Mayb some hidden.


so i came home and checked my temp profile. 94deg/ 64% rh. So yup pistils fried and those little white turds showed up. new rooms more lights and a budget. fuck it gotta roll with it at this point. I'll get the tweezers and iso ready. Or scrap it. At this point I don't really give a shit to grow in a half ass environment.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 8, 2016)

good looking out guys. thanks!


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 8, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> so i came home and checked my temp profile. 94deg/ 64% rh. So yup pistils fried and those little white turds showed up. new rooms more lights and a budget. fuck it gotta roll with it at this point. I'll get the tweezers and iso ready. Or scrap it. At this point I don't really give a shit to grow in a half ass environment.


R they clones. If so shouldnt be to big. Id trash if if u got a few replacers. But good luck, shit happens to the best of us.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 8, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> probably! this new room is playing hell with me environment wise. doesn't help it's one plant covering 15.21 sqft with enough root room for a quarter of that. Like i said im not a fan of anything im doing to get some plants through at the moment.
> With that said is a nanner a white little new leave looking deal? if so yup a few just showed up across the screen while i was out of town. that's what i get for leaving my house at all lol


 A nanner is a pollen pod. Short for banana. I guess slang cuz its not shorter. But yea based on the rest of the pistils. U prolly got a lot of hidden ones.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> R they clones. If so shouldnt be to big. Id trash if if u got a few replacers. But good luck, shit happens to the best of us.


did some quick research on it, And yeah stress induced for sure. That one is straight from seed. I ran her clones last round with no issues. But they were also a plant per screen. I was asking too much of her from what I'm reading. I went through that whole screen and since its early enough in flower was able to really get in on her mini nugs. I found 4 so far. Going to keep at it and see if more show overnight. From what I've read they are extremely fast to show. The other two in the room are fine. But they are clones.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 8, 2016)

alright total was 23. they were region orientated it seemed, so I lifted that new 600mh a lot higher. It's past correcting but only finding 23 so far in a screen of 138 sites kinda scary and kinda ehh about it. Depending on what she looks like in the am/next day or two. I'll see if pulling is the only option. She makes amazing dry sift either way. only reason i don't want to be rash about trashing her.
You guys think its doable? or say fuck it and throw the gojis, love triangles and new pheno silver lotus's in there after i run to the store for a ac unit today.
I've never ran into this problem before, so your wisdom is my guide at this point. 
you guys are amazing and I really appreciate your time helping me out


----------



## calicat (Mar 8, 2016)

@luv2grow I just wanted to ask do you have handy products that got pulled from U.S. stores in last couple of years? The two products I was familiar with were Dutchmaster's Reverse and Eagle 10. In your case you had an issue(s) that caused stress to your plants then they ultimately threw out some nanners. Lets suggest you corrected the environmental issue(s) then you applied the aforementioned products several times. If the nanners do not return then it worked. Only instances I can think of off the top of my head when those products do not work is when 1) you did not resolve environmental issue to begin with prior to treatment and 2) if the problem existed in the genetic pedigree to begin with. Hope your problems resolve broski  .


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 8, 2016)

calicat said:


> @luv2grow I just wanted to ask do you have handy products that got pulled from U.S. stores in last couple of years? The two products I was familiar with were Dutchmaster's Reverse and Eagle 10. In your case you had an issue(s) that caused stress that your plants then they ultimately threw out some nanners. Lets suggest you corrected the environmental issue(s) then you applied the aforementioned products several times. If the nanners do not return then it worked. Only instances I can think of off the top of my head when those products do not work is when 1) you did not resolve environmental issue to begin with prior to treatment and 2) if the problem existed in the genetic pedigree to begin with. Hope your problems resolve broski  .


This is definitely worth a shot. And the results of this stress induced herm reversal would be awsome.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 8, 2016)

@luv2grow @calicat There's a product by Optic Foliar called switch. Doesn't exactly work like Dutch Master Reverse did, but it's more of an "in case you think your plants are going to herm," product. It's a RTU, says you have to use it with Optic Foliar Transport (10ml/liter 2tsp/quart) spray day 7 & 17 of bloom cycle or the first sign of flower stress. It's a 0-0.02-2 (Phosphate P2O5 0.02%, Soluble POtash K2O 2.0%).

I've used it before, marginal burning issue though :/. Transport is suppose to make it able to spray when your lights are on, I've used transport before to do this with almost no burning at all (one time I forgot to cut the nutes by 1/2 when using transport which led to burning).


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 8, 2016)

calicat said:


> @luv2grow I just wanted to ask do you have handy products that got pulled from U.S. stores in last couple of years? The two products I was familiar with were Dutchmaster's Reverse and Eagle 10. In your case you had an issue(s) that caused stress that your plants then they ultimately threw out some nanners. Lets suggest you corrected the environmental issue(s) then you applied the aforementioned products several times. If the nanners do not return then it worked. Only instances I can think of off the top of my head when those products do not work is when 1) you did not resolve environmental issue to begin with prior to treatment and 2) if the problem existed in the genetic pedigree to begin with. Hope your problems resolve broski  .


What is your knowledge of Eagle 10? Do you know if there is a similarity in the "recipe" for Eagle 20? If so that shit scares me and I'd rather pick out seeds than worry about a contamination and all of the health risks that come along for the ride.. Just sayin.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 8, 2016)

Anyone use the general hydroponics floranectar sweetener line? Seems basically like a molasses additive but didnt kno if it was negligible to raw molasses or better. In anyones opinion


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anyone use the general hydroponics floranectar sweetener line? Seems basically like a molasses additive but didnt kno if it was negligible to raw molasses or better. In anyones opinion


If it is just a molasses supplement get your hands on Plantation brand unsulphered blackstrap molasses. WAY more nutrition in that one compared to, say Brer Rabbit.. Haven't used a bottle since the hydro days but even then I was way more of a noob than I am today..


----------



## calicat (Mar 8, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> What is your knowledge of Eagle 10? Do you know if there is a similarity in the "recipe" for Eagle 20? If so that shit scares me and I'd rather pick out seeds than worry about a contamination and all of the health risks that come along for the ride.. Just sayin.


That is one reason why they pulled those products. I always used protective gear when using Reverse. According to the MSDS spread sheet you would have to expose yourself for extended amounts of time unprotected and not practice general sanitary methods. Me personally I only use it when absolutely necessary. I have never used it as some preventative agent.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 8, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Exciting! Hope everything is well for you King James! @akhiymjames , I imagine your life just got infinitely more fulfilling! Positive vibes my brother.





undercovergrow said:


> did i just see @akhiymjames liking a new post in this thread?! welcome back and how's the new baby?


Yes you did  good to be back. The new baby is doing well she's so beautiful and my oldest daughter is loving it so I can't complain. Good to see everyone still here doing the damn thing. I'll have something to post up very soon.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes you did  good to be back. The new baby is doing well she's so beautiful and my oldest daughter is loving it so I can't complain. Good to see everyone still here doing the damn thing. I'll have something to post up very soon.


*
CONGRATULATIONS JAMES!!! *


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 8, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS JAMES!!! *


Appreciate the love bro. Good to see you around too. I know your still killing it too


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 8, 2016)

calicat said:


> @luv2grow I just wanted to ask do you have handy products that got pulled from U.S. stores in last couple of years? The two products I was familiar with were Dutchmaster's Reverse and Eagle 10. In your case you had an issue(s) that caused stress that your plants then they ultimately threw out some nanners. Lets suggest you corrected the environmental issue(s) then you applied the aforementioned products several times. If the nanners do not return then it worked. Only instances I can think of off the top of my head when those products do not work is when 1) you did not resolve environmental issue to begin with prior to treatment and 2) if the problem existed in the genetic pedigree to begin with. Hope your problems resolve broski  .


Amazing info cat! I have a friend that just may have some sitting around. If not then we are just going to roll with the environment corrected and run em out. 24 days to go if I pull from the last flower run harvest begin date. After All this I went through my personal jar of the last runs top buds. Guess what I found..... One bud with a little nan sticking out. Went digging, no seed but the husk was def. there. Been installing different fans in the rooms and measuring pressures. Off to grab a ac unit right now so I'll ask at some stores for a chemical solution. Really would be nice if it wasn't 80 deg's here in the dead of winter. Such a strange year. It really screwed up my plan for building and using this double insulated new space. At least I killed it on the double insulated/sealed and quiet part haha

You folks are spectacular, but you all know that already


----------



## calicat (Mar 8, 2016)

Not to sound like a nag. But if you venture down that path, please wear eye wear, gloves, disposable gown, disposable booties and N class respiratory mask. @Al Yamoni addressed a valid health risk which I was careless not to mention right off the bat.


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 8, 2016)

calicat said:


> @luv2grow I just wanted to ask do you have handy products that got pulled from U.S. stores in last couple of years? The two products I was familiar with were Dutchmaster's Reverse and Eagle 10. In your case you had an issue(s) that caused stress that your plants then they ultimately threw out some nanners. Lets suggest you corrected the environmental issue(s) then you applied the aforementioned products several times. If the nanners do not return then it worked. Only instances I can think of off the top of my head when those products do not work is when 1) you did not resolve environmental issue to begin with prior to treatment and 2) if the problem existed in the genetic pedigree to begin with. Hope your problems resolve broski  .


I can attest to the dm reverse. Used it back in my hydro days on a g13 plant that was a herm. She was a huge yeilder and straight rks stench u could smell a block away. So i still ran her even tho. The reverse worked but i cant say its health affects. I believe its discontinued but all im sayin is- it worked. 


pnwmystery said:


> @luv2grow @calicat There's a product by Optic Foliar called switch. Doesn't exactly work like Dutch Master Reverse did, but it's more of an "in case you think your plants are going to herm," product. It's a RTU, says you have to use it with Optic Foliar Transport (10ml/liter 2tsp/quart) spray day 7 & 17 of bloom cycle or the first sign of flower stress. It's a 0-0.02-2 (Phosphate P2O5 0.02%, Soluble POtash K2O 2.0%).
> 
> I've used it before, marginal burning issue though :/. Transport is suppose to make it able to spray when your lights are on, I've used transport before to do this with almost no burning at all (one time I forgot to cut the nutes by 1/2 when using transport which led to burning).





JDGreen said:


> Anyone use the general hydroponics floranectar sweetener line? Seems basically like a molasses additive but didnt kno if it was negligible to raw molasses or better. In anyones opinion


I used to use it in my dro days. I liked it. Liked AN bud candy better tho but its more expensive. Nowadays molasses does everything and more than the synthetic sweeteners did, for me. Its all about that black strap mayne!!!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 8, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Purple Diesel x 88g13hp This lady smelled like purple grape cough syrup and nothing else until about a week to a week and a half before harvest. At harvest the purple grape smell has almost all but disappeared and turned into a stinky diesel kinda smell with just a hint of that hashplant hash smell. She was a small plant not very vigorous but for her size she was a decent yielder big dense bugs. it should be noted that her nugs weren't as hard as the Ancient Og F3 or many other hashplant crosses. I guess you could say she was purple diesel dominate..
> 
> I had a male or whatever out of this package of beans that was literally half female and half male from the getgo.. never seen a male 5050 before... One last thing, she was pretty leafy and the pics are after I View attachment 3625187 View attachment 3625189 View attachment 3625190 View attachment 3625191 View attachment 3625192 View attachment 3625204 View attachment 3625210 plucked lots of leaves off


does my spidey sense detect some 8-legged cocksuckers on that plant?? (mites?)
Those fuckers....


----------



## Joedank (Mar 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Appreciate the love bro. Good to see you around too. I know your still killing it too


 this og ghost rosin dab is for you buddy . congrats .....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 8, 2016)

Nice rig^^ I love those colors


----------



## Joedank (Mar 8, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I can attest to the dm reverse. Used it back in my hydro days on a g13 plant that was a herm. She was a huge yeilder and straight rks stench u could smell a block away. So i still ran her even tho. The reverse worked but i cant say its health affects. I believe its discontinued but all im sayin is- it worked.
> 
> 
> I used to use it in my dro days. I liked it. Liked AN bud candy better tho but its more expensive. Nowadays molasses does everything and more than the synthetic sweeteners did, for me. Its all about that black strap mayne!!!


they use a simialr product (florel?) in the cucumber and watermelon growing game .... so it was taken from shelves as it was unlabled for applied use .... you dont smoke cucumbers though and the product is long gone when it makes fruit ...


----------



## Joedank (Mar 8, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Nice rig^^ I love those colors


thanks bud @Dr.D81 blew it and the reclaim from pink slymer? or some cool glass like that ... i am loving the reclaim he put on it .... rosin is so nice ....


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 8, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> ? for all you MH flower peeps. Do you change your light height at all compared to the hps? Might be a ridiculous question but one I'm throwing around in my head since I just added a 600 mh to the flower room. Going for a 2 week MH/Hps swap timing with supplemental UVA/B's until these new led fixtures get built.
> 
> think I need to get on this veg side, Getting a little jungle-ish in here. All you seed heads know this problem.... There is a lot of work to be done now. I need to put a hold on my card at all seed banks for the next year or so haha. 5 goji, 8 silver lotus and 4 Love Triangles.


I never change the light height on the MH, and I also have no glass on that hood either
I DO get a fan specifically blowing into the hood though.


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 8, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> does my spidey sense detect some 8-legged cocksuckers on that plant?? (mites?)
> Those fuckers....


Yeah dude it sucks.. This is my first time ever having indoor pest out of 4 years of growing.. I think they are causing me to sprout my first grey hair grrrrr

I got them from a local grow store


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 8, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Yeah dude it sucks.. This is my first time ever having indoor pest out of 4 years of growing.. I think they are causing me to sprout my first grey hair grrrrr
> 
> I got them from a local grow store


Yep i saw a gnat fly through my room. And immediately broke out the vinegar and soap to catch any lol. HATE bugs like thieves!

On a happier note....the white wookie baby


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 8, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Yeah dude it sucks.. This is my first time ever having indoor pest out of 4 years of growing.. I think they are causing me to sprout my first grey hair grrrrr
> 
> I got them from a local grow store


I feel for you bro I truly do. I just had my major bout with bugs first time ever in 10 years of indoor growing smdhhopentl never have any ever again and now that you mention it has to be where I got my bugs from as I do everything possible to not have them and I did get dirt from the store around that time. Hope you get it straightened out


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I feel for you bro I truly do. I just had my major bout with bugs first time ever in 10 years of indoor growing smdh


It was a winter of 'firsts', amigo. Had a first bout of pm that wiped out a beautiful tent of half bloomed Fat Purple, and had three males appear from 3 ' female ' seeds.  No, really.

BTW - good to see you're back, well, and multiplying.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 8, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I never change the light height on the MH, and I also have no glass on that hood either
> I DO get a fan specifically blowing into the hood though.


What is your normal MH height? I mounted a 16 inch hurricane blowing over it and the hoods ducted to a 6 inch vortek on high. MH seemed warmer than the new bulb in the hps. First time I've ran across that one. Appreciate the info! makes me wonder if i need a booster in there now.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> This is definitely worth a shot. And the results of this stress induced herm reversal would be awsome.


Wasn't able to track any of the mentioned products down today. My area is kinda small so I'll go looking on the intro-net tonight. If I can track it down and we have enough time left in flower to use it properly, I'd love to document that process!!!!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 8, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> It was a winter of 'firsts', amigo. Had a first bout of pm that wiped out a beautiful tent of half bloomed Fat Purple, and had three males appear from 3 ' female ' seeds.  No, really.
> 
> BTW - good to see you're back, well, and multiplying.


Man I had pm on my first run ever and have avoided it since lol. Ventilation and air movement are crucial. Mites I had a go with about 2 years ago from some outside clones. Just took my first outside clone about a month ago for my gg4, but I know dude pretty well and have seen his grows and the mom, so I feel pretty confident. Also nothing has shown up and it's been a month so I hope I'm in the clear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 8, 2016)

I leave my lights all the way up. They're about 6.5 feet up I suppose. 2 1000 watt hps. Got plastic shelving from Costco. But also made them out of pallets. I just ordered dank Sinatra, space monkey and wolf pack from shoe. Can't wait.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 9, 2016)

Just got my sent confirmation . Now just waiting on the post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 9, 2016)

Tigermelon x Dragon's Blood 

Goji OG


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Tigermelon x Dragon's BloodView attachment 3627149 View attachment 3627151
> 
> Goji OGView attachment 3627150


Wow!  nice buds!!!!!!!!!!
A buddy sent me Mk ultra bean .this isn't mine  but damn...can't wait.. Will be my first First nice crystaly buds.hopefully..if I can get my system 100% good to go


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Man I had pm on my first run ever and have avoided it since lol. Ventilation and air movement are crucial.


Right....I've read that repeatedly, which is odd. If I'd had any more breeze on those plants, they'd have never been able to stand upright. Okay....that's an exaggeration, but not by much. I've found pm on a couple of other plants in veg since, so I now spray each tent with mildew kill before moving in new plants, then give the plants a spray one week into 12 / 12, whether I see it or not. You could say I've been traumatized, somewhat..... 

On a Bodhi, and good news note: two apollo 11 x snow lotus are nearing the finish line and looking just fine. One gets a chop a week from today, the other in 10 days. I'm expecting great smoke.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 9, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Right....I've read that repeatedly, which is odd. If I'd had any more breeze on those plants, they'd have never been able to stand upright. Okay....that's an exaggeration, but not by much. I've found pm on a couple of other plants in veg since, so I now spray each tent with mildew kill before moving in new plants, then give the plants a spray one week into 12 / 12, whether I see it or not. You could say I've been traumatized, somewhat.....
> 
> On a Bodhi, and good news note: two apollo 11 x snow lotus are nearing the finish line and looking just fine. One gets a chop a week from today, the other in 10 days. I'm expecting great smoke.
> 
> View attachment 3627363 View attachment 3627364


Some plants are just more susceptible to it than other as well. I have to correct myself and say I've us it on my outdoor plants since my first grow, but haven't lost any nug to it since lol. 

I've noticed the frontier a strain is, generally the more likely it is to get pm. I also live somewhere that humidity outside is never really that high. We get an occasional day that's wet, but as a whole its unusual. So ventilating with room air never raises the humidity, whereas I was talking to a buddy of mine in Texas that if he pulls regular air in, his humidity goes up lol. Fuck that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 9, 2016)

High RH is the worst. I like Reg cure for spot treatments. Just lowered my RH 20-24% after swapping fans around, and its still dropping. Wasn't able to find a AC yesterday but my temp is down to 81deg/51% at the high. I'll glady take that over that 94deg spike I saw. now its 81 over 47. Moving in the right direction.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 9, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> High RH is the worst. I like Reg cure for spot treatments. Just lowered my RH 20-24% after swapping fans around, and its still dropping. Wasn't able to find a AC yesterday but my temp is down to 81deg/51% at the high. I'll glady take that over that 94deg spike I saw. now its 81 over 47. Moving in the right direction.


Spraying lacto B every couple days eats all the pm and plants love it, you can even ingest it yourself.

My veg cab is straight full and water is starting to accumulate on leaves because it's so crowded.. I have a feeling that I won't have any mold problems if I keep em hosed down with the lacto b serum.. Stuff stinks but it's like Jesus in a bottle.


----------



## Brian Savage (Mar 9, 2016)

Where is everyone ordering their bodhi seeds from? Attitude doesn't have some of the varieties i would like to try in stock.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 9, 2016)

Brian Savage said:


> Where is everyone ordering their bodhi seeds from? Attitude doesn't have some of the varieties i would like to try in stock.


Seedsman is worth a look. Free Goji !

BOHDI SEEDS
GET 11 SEEDS WORTH €88 FREE
Spend €100+ on Bodhi Seeds
Get 11 Goji OG Reg free.
VIEW BREEDER


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 9, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Spraying lacto B every couple days eats all the pm and plants love it, you can even ingest it yourself.
> 
> My veg cab is straight full and water is starting to accumulate on leaves because it's so crowded.. I have a feeling that I won't have any mold problems if I keep em hosed down with the lacto b serum.. Stuff stinks but it's like Jesus in a bottle.


I looked that up the last time you mentioned it! and of course got side tracked. I'll get back to reading it. I would love a beneficial foliage spray that just doesn't just change the Ph of the leave to fight PM.
And now the room is all poly'd and sealed up i can begin to use one. Moving rooms is such a nightmare if you don't have a gang of cash to upgrade all the necessary equipment before the build takes place. lesson learned again. Now how to retain these lessons I learn over and over again 

side note the Extra's as I call them look unaffected at day 30. A friend is dropping off a Nikon 20d macro setup up tonight. So lets have some fun with it. Even though the screen had some nanners. we might have caught all this stuff early enough to get some decent enough bud porn. this is the last shitty cell phone camera pic.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 9, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Yeah dude it sucks.. This is my first time ever having indoor pest out of 4 years of growing.. I think they are causing me to sprout my first grey hair grrrrr
> 
> I got them from a local grow store


me and mites go way back... WAY fuckin back... like to the 90s... and every damn one of them are dirty, unwashed, filthy overpriced whores with large bouncers.
Do as much research as you can before using miticides, in my experience
the best thing is any product that utilizes dichlorvos
BUT the caveat being that the grow can't be in your living space
either way please *do you own due diligence BEFORE spraying or using anything.*
dichlorvos is used in lots of ways, it's whats in fleacollars and a myriad of other products, it's only active for a SHORT while and doesn't leave any residues on the buds, I don't use it during the last month of flowering just to be absolutely certain it's all gone (destroyed by light)
the mites out here laugh at EVERYTHING... I've used it all, NO fuckin joke...
best is a dichlorvos strip, replaced (or simply adding another) every 5 days for 15 days will kill them all, it does NOTHING for eggs so you must repeat the application similar to a spray\
turn off ventilation and give your plants an "cycle" off, and allow them to be in still air with the strip for at least 20 hrs before exhausting the fans again.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 9, 2016)

Brian Savage said:


> Where is everyone ordering their bodhi seeds from? Attitude doesn't have some of the varieties i would like to try in stock.


Great lakes genetics 
And BIG SHOE @HEADIEGARDENS. INSTAGRAM.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 9, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> What is your normal MH height? I mounted a 16 inch hurricane blowing over it and the hoods ducted to a 6 inch vortek on high. MH seemed warmer than the new bulb in the hps. First time I've ran across that one. Appreciate the info! makes me wonder if i need a booster in there now.


yea, it's a bigger lamp(bulb itself), and more of the electricity is "lost" to BTUs, so there is more heat from a MH, shit I think my 400w mh puts out more than my 600hps...
the way I set it up is I have two 600s in series, the first (closet to my 6" vortex) is a sealed glass aircooled reflector, then piped to the mh reflector, which is the same as the other, only I take the glass out to make sure none of those uvs are being blocked (I am running the 10k 600mh)
so it gets "vacuumed" constantly at the source of the lamp, but the reflector is open, so considering the reflector does sorta gather heat, I have a separate fan aimed (angled so it's not blowing the tips of my colas) at the open reflector to keep it from gathering too much heat.
No problems.
BUT... I run at night... and it's the winter...and i'm in a redwood forest..
but even in the 100+ summers (again, at night) I don't have any heat issues.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 9, 2016)

Got an email that the testers are in the mail. Can hardly wait.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 9, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> yea, it's a bigger lamp(bulb itself), and more of the electricity is "lost" to BTUs, so there is more heat from a MH, shit I think my 400w mh puts out more than my 600hps...
> the way I set it up is I have two 600s in series, the first (closet to my 6" vortex) is a sealed glass aircooled reflector, then piped to the mh reflector, which is the same as the other, only I take the glass out to make sure none of those uvs are being blocked (I am running the 10k 600mh)
> so it gets "vacuumed" constantly at the source of the lamp, but the reflector is open, so considering the reflector does sorta gather heat, I have a separate fan aimed (angled so it's not blowing the tips of my colas) at the open reflector to keep it from gathering too much heat.
> No problems.
> ...


Awesome!! thanks for sharing that, I always run at night as well. My fan setup may be backwards atm but i manged to get the first hood really cool. I'm pulling not pushing with the vortek and its got the can filter on the end of it, so more restriction. might be a better option to swap that over. Or do a sealed light system and run the can filter on a separate fan on the ceiling of the roof. hmm to the drawing board!


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 9, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> me and mites go way back... WAY fuckin back... like to the 90s... and every damn one of them are dirty, unwashed, filthy overpriced whores with large bouncers.
> Do as much research as you can before using miticides, in my experience
> the best thing is any product that utilizes dichlorvos
> BUT the caveat being that the grow can't be in your living space
> ...


When i worked in commercial flower production we had these little fuckers all the time. we would hit them with the craziest/nasty chemical cocktails. When that didn't work we would send them to a lab for testing. The reports would try to nail a way to kill them efficiently without them mutating. Yes mites are Darwin's finest example on the face of this planet other than virus's. They evolve every breeding cycle since If i remember right... I Believe they are born pregnant which is fucked. Moral of the story. fuck mites check outside shit diligently. Once they are there you better dig in cause you got a long fight coming.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 9, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> When i worked in commercial flower production we had these little fuckers all the time. we would hit them with the craziest/nasty chemical cocktails. When that didn't work we would send them to a lab for testing. The reports would try to nail a way to kill them efficiently without them mutating. Yes mites are Darwin's finest example on the face of this planet other than virus's. They evolve every breeding cycle since If i remember right... I Believe they are born pregnant which is fucked. Moral of the story. fuck mites check outside shit diligently. Once they are there you better dig in cause you got a long fight coming.


shit... I could probably spray them with agent-orange, ddt, and gasoline all mixed together and they'd all collectively laugh in my face...
and give me a big

and then get back to their remarkable and insane reproduction rates...
those fuckers procreate like rats on viagra


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 9, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Got an email that the testers are in the mail. Can hardly wait.


Can't wait to see which one I get!!!


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 9, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Can't wait to see which one I get!!!


I can't wait see see all of the ones the collective testers here get. you guys are bud porn producers at the silicon valley level 



greasemonkeymann said:


> shit... I could probably spray them with agent-orange, ddt, and gasoline all mixed together and they'd all collectively laugh in my face...
> and give me a big


Exactly!!! those fuckers could rule the world if only they had thumbs!

I had forgot about this one. We used to vacuum them off when they got really bad then spray. pain in the ass to do safely to the plant. But really worked. Just make sure your vacuum is filtered inside and on the exhaust. the cycle dies in a week just left sealed off in there. just put it in a quarantine area.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 9, 2016)

Headiegardens on IG. For Bodhi gear.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 9, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> I can't wait see see all of the ones the collective testers here get. you guys are bud porn producers at the silicon valley level
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!!! those fuckers could rule the world if only they had thumbs!


Same here dude I can't wait to see more pictures of the wookies and dragonsblood's start to trickle into the thread in the coming months!!

haven't seen a whole lot of either of these.


----------



## limonene (Mar 9, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Right....I've read that repeatedly, which is odd. If I'd had any more breeze on those plants, they'd have never been able to stand upright. Okay....that's an exaggeration, but not by much. I've found pm on a couple of other plants in veg since, so I now spray each tent with mildew kill before moving in new plants, then give the plants a spray one week into 12 / 12, whether I see it or not. You could say I've been traumatized, somewhat.....
> 
> On a Bodhi, and good news note: two apollo 11 x snow lotus are nearing the finish line and looking just fine. One gets a chop a week from today, the other in 10 days. I'm expecting great smoke.
> 
> View attachment 3627363 View attachment 3627364


they look nice, how long are you flowering the apollo x SL for? whats your overall impression so far? Is it the limited release gorilla arm?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey fellas... applogies for not updating in a good minute.. to give yoi the DL my ex recorded conversarions between me and friends... some high level international players... so shit has hit the fan big time. I will be back soon enough to piss you all off lol... @Amos Otis man I miss our tiffs big time.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 9, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hey fellas... applogies for not updating in a good minute.. to give yoi the DL my ex recorded conversarions between me and friends... some high level international players... so shot has hit the fan big time. I will be back soon enough to piss you all off lol... @Amos Otis man I miss our tiffs big time.


Sorry to hear it


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 9, 2016)

OH yeah... I can finally make a final comment on HPS vs MH... MH sucks. Buds LOOK bigger. But density is waaaaaay superior on the red tent. Overall difference in yield... 25 percent and UP leaning towards HPS. The old heads had it right. Who would have thpught eh.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 9, 2016)

What about mixed spectrum though?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 9, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> What about mixed spectrum though?


Yeah running it 400 blue to 1000 red ATM. Loving the results THUS FAR. End yield will tell.


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 9, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I never change the light height on the MH, and I also have no glass on that hood either
> I DO get a fan specifically blowing into the hood though.


How far u keep yr lights from yr canopy bro? Just curious. Im using 600w hps w bat wing reflectors. Also use fans between the lights n canopy. Its kickass without any glass to pass thru huh! I start getting light bleach any closer than bout 18". The Density is kickass!! I just got some 600w mh bulbs to supplement the hps. What would u recommend for light/canopy distance?


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 9, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Spraying lacto B every couple days eats all the pm and plants love it, you can even ingest it yourself.
> 
> My veg cab is straight full and water is starting to accumulate on leaves because it's so crowded.. I have a feeling that I won't have any mold problems if I keep em hosed down with the lacto b serum.. Stuff stinks but it's like Jesus in a bottle.


So i got this stuff from the local dro shop...theyre always hookin me up w free samples n this is one of em. They knew little about it. Only that a local company makes it outta food waste from landfills and the guy is a microbiologist. And that it wreaks like hell! So long story short, i used it to make bokashi grain (bukaki as we like to call it lol) and i believe it worked. The finished grain smells like that sweet apple cider vinegar smell, just like em1 makes, so i assume it worked. 

My question is i wonder if i could use this as a foliar like a lacto b? And what dilution rate do u use on yr standard lacto? Id assume this stuff would be the same rate?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> OH yeah... I can finally make a final comment on HPS vs MH... MH sucks. Buds LOOK bigger. But density is waaaaaay superior on the red tent. Overall difference in yield... 25 percent and UP leaning towards HPS. The old heads had it right. Who would have thpught eh.


I bet you will have more frost on the MH tent. It's been proven that the blue spectrum creates more frost. Some people finish off with a MH for last 3-4 weeks. It's the UV in the MH which does this


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I bet you will have more frost on the MH tent. It's been proven that the blue spectrum creates more frost. Some people finish off with a MH for last 3-4 weeks. It's the UV in the MH which does this


I will need to see that proof. Only thing I got out of the blue tent was waaaaaaaay more foxtails and 25 percent less yield. Frost was the same.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I will need to see that proof. Only thing I got out of the blue tent was waaaaaaaay more foxtails and 25 percent less yield. Frost was the same.


I'll see what I can find on it for you. It's been a while since I did any research on that subject but it's out there


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 9, 2016)

Is it possible that the UV in metal halides doesn't necessarily put out more trichomes per sq cm but rather increases the potency of the trichomes themselves by somehow promoting more production of thc, terpenes etc?


it's not only about how many trichomes the plant has but rather what's inside the trichomes. all trichs are not created equally. They vary from strain to strain, individual to individual, heck I'm sure the top bud's trichs tell a different story than the lowers do. - That's why you can have an ugly plant that has great effects or beautiful super frosty plants that are just kind of weak like I hear about with some of the purple strains.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I will need to see that proof. Only thing I got out of the blue tent was waaaaaaaay more foxtails and 25 percent less yield. Frost was the same.


I can't find the specific articles where I read this but I see many things when searching Google about how UVB helps increase resin/trich production. I have seen a grow on here where the grower used a UVB light along with HPS and the area that the UVB covered had trichs that were visually longer and heads were bigger. He also stated that those buds were a tad more potent but not much.

@D_Urbmon I think you may be right by saying it creates more potency than more trichs


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> High RH is the worst. I like Reg cure for spot treatments. Just lowered my RH 20-24% after swapping fans around, and its still dropping. Wasn't able to find a AC yesterday but my temp is down to 81deg/51% at the high. I'll glady take that over that 94deg spike I saw. now its 81 over 47. Moving in the right direction.





Amos Otis said:


> It was a winter of 'firsts', amigo. Had a first bout of pm that wiped out a beautiful tent of half bloomed Fat Purple, and had three males appear from 3 ' female ' seeds.  No, really.
> 
> BTW - good to see you're back, well, and multiplying.


Ill take the males..lmao
Beans are hard to get so males are important to me just as females


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2016)

jimmy311 said:


> Ill take the males..lmao
> Beans are hard to get so males are important to me just as females


Not when your males should be females....you don't want to be breeding with them hermie genes like that but doesn't mean you can't find something worth while with a parent like that


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 9, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> How far u keep yr lights from yr canopy bro? Just curious. Im using 600w hps w bat wing reflectors. Also use fans between the lights n canopy. Its kickass without any glass to pass thru huh! I start getting light bleach any closer than bout 18". The Density is kickass!! I just got some 600w mh bulbs to supplement the hps. What would u recommend for light/canopy distance?


I got mine about 10" away.
I have a digital thermometer I keep about two inches above the canopy to make sure the light isn't too much/toasty.
The bat wings are pretty bad ass reflectors if your room is conducive to that setup, my grow is all symmetrical so I gotta keep em enclosed somewhat
18" is far though man, you are losing a lot of the lights intensity at that distance.
the MH doesn't travel too well, on my experience..
so yours are vertical i'm assuming? with a batwing that's the typical setup


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Some plants are just more susceptible to it than other as well. I have to correct myself and say I've us it on my outdoor plants since my first grow, but haven't lost any nug to it since lol.
> 
> I've noticed the frontier a strain is, generally the more likely it is to get pm. I also live somewhere that humidity outside is never really that high. We get an occasional day that's wet, but as a whole its unusual. So ventilating with room air never raises the humidity, whereas I was talking to a buddy of mine in Texas that if he pulls regular air in, his humidity goes up lol. Fuck that.
> 
> ...


Yea it sucks when all ur hard work for months gets ate by ants or Pm... Mfs! Lol boy I got bad luck..this run had algea cuz guy told me the light dosent go thru blue!!! Lol I had blue buckets... But light got in...lol fml


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 9, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> OH yeah... I can finally make a final comment on HPS vs MH... MH sucks. Buds LOOK bigger. But density is waaaaaay superior on the red tent. Overall difference in yield... 25 percent and UP leaning towards HPS. The old heads had it right. Who would have thpught eh.


Been using Mhs for yrs and yrs, you will yield less, my yields didn't go down that far though, maybe 10%
and in my opinion the difference in the smoke after was worth the 10%
You smoke the Mh tents flowers yet?
you can DEF tell a difference...


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 9, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Been using Mhs for yrs and yrs, you will yield less, my yields didn't go down that far though, maybe 10%
> and in my opinion the difference in the smoke after was worth the 10%
> You smoke the Mh tents flowers yet?
> you can DEF tell a difference...


I think most of that is just intensity of the light. As hps puts out more light per watt than mh, it would take more actual watts of mh than hps to yield the same In theory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 9, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> So i got this stuff from the local dro shop...View attachment 3627647theyre always hookin me up w free samples n this is one of em. They knew little about it. Only that a local company makes it outta food waste from landfills and the guy is a microbiologist. And that it wreaks like hell! So long story short, i used it to make bokashi grain (bukaki as we like to call it lol) and i believe it worked. The finished grain smells like that sweet apple cider vinegar smell, just like em1 makes, so i assume it worked.
> 
> My question is i wonder if i could use this as a foliar like a lacto b? And what dilution rate do u use on yr standard lacto? Id assume this stuff would be the same rate?


I would go for it, with lacto B you want to take it easy as a soil drench but you can get pretty heavy with the foliar sprays. Highest I have reached was about 4T per gallon. Gave the soil a bit of that same mix and they drooped for a couple hours and perked right back up. I'd start with that stuff @ 1T per gallon and spray twice a week at lights off and just before lights on.. Let me know what's up!


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

Now I got gnats..smh
Anyone use gnatrol? 
A guy gonna help me out and send a yellow trap and a oz of it.. For $8



greasemonkeymann said:


> I got mine about 10" away.
> I have a digital thermometer I keep about two inches above the canopy to make sure the light isn't too much/toasty.
> The bat wings are pretty bad ass reflectors if your room is conducive to that setup, my grow is all symmetrical so I gotta keep em enclosed somewhat
> 18" is far though man, you are losing a lot of the lights intensity at that distance.
> ...


My lights are more then 3' away??

Oh PS. Its ormi approved and used commercialy


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Been using Mhs for yrs and yrs, you will yield less, my yields didn't go down that far though, maybe 10%
> and in my opinion the difference in the smoke after was worth the 10%
> You smoke the Mh tents flowers yet?
> you can DEF tell a difference...


I'm glad you said this cus this confirms what I have been hearing about MH and UVB making smoke much better


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I think most of that is just intensity of the light. As hps puts out more light per watt than mh, it would take more actual watts of mh than hps to yield the same In theory.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nah I know, but it's just like the LEDs argument, the USEABLE light
much of the HPS is of a wasted/unefficient spectrum.
I've done both, I've gone back and forth a bunch
and for me the difference is visually obvious
bigger glands, more trichs, etc.
even the actual effect of the herb seems to change.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> nah I know, but it's just like the LEDs argument, the USEABLE light
> much of the HPS is of a wasted/unefficient spectrum.
> I've done both, I've gone back and forth a bunch
> and for me the difference is visually obvious
> ...


This needs a double like


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## kmog33 (Mar 9, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> nah I know, but it's just like the LEDs argument, the USEABLE light
> much of the HPS is of a wasted/unefficient spectrum.
> I've done both, I've gone back and forth a bunch
> and for me the difference is visually obvious
> ...


I mean just as far as density. There's still less useable light. The spectrum being better explains the better structure/resin production. It just can't pull the density due to the shear light output per watt difference. LEDs are the same. They are just putting out more light per watt at this point than hps so the density is also on par 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 9, 2016)

jimmy311 said:


> Now I got gnats..smh
> Anyone use gnatrol?
> A guy gonna help me out and send a yellow trap and a oz of it.. For $8
> 
> ...


damn dude, that's far as hell man.
you are only getting like maybe 40% of that lights actual output man
You'll see a HUGE difference bumping that closer.
always, always, always, have the HID regardless of bulb type as close as possible without burning
The intensity dramatically diminishes
I had a cheap light-reader that I bought yrs ago, and you'd be surprised how quick the light drops off, the further away it is


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I mean just as far as density. There's still less useable light. The spectrum being better explains the better structure/resin production. It just can't pull the density due to the shear light output per watt difference. LEDs are the same. They are just putting out more light per watt at this point than hps so the density is also on par
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well, like I said, I didn't notice that personally.
Never have, really.
20% is a big dropoff, if my yields were affected that dramatically i'd use just hps too
there isn't much of a noticeable difference from my experience.
I'd say I've done probably 25-30 harvest with a mh/hps mix
and probably about 75 harvests with just a dual HPS setup
and further still about 25 harvests with a SOLE MH
never flowered under LEDs (want to) or cfls
also the strains I grew at the time were sativa dom mixes, bluedream, j1, and the jack herer
All of which I had grown for yrs


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm glad you said this cus this confirms what I have been hearing about MH and UVB making smoke much better


I just urge ANY grower that's using two ballasts, to at least give it a try.
It's just the cost of the bulb, as nowdays the digi ballasts can fire both
so like a 75 dollar bulb is WELL worth it.
and once you try it?
my bet is that you won't go back
It's less than a hundred dollar investment
You'd thank me afterwards (course I woulda thought mad Hamish would have liked the results)
sorry for the triple-post fellas... I hate doing the multi-quote response


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 9, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> well, like I said, I didn't notice that personally.
> Never have, really.
> 20% is a big dropoff, if my yields were affected that dramatically i'd use just hps too
> there isn't much of a noticeable difference from my experience.
> ...


20% is a big drop off and i think that sounds more heat related probably lol. I think a 5-10% difference would make more sense, but fairly negligible. I run LEDs and my last run pulled ~1.7 gpw. Density is as good as anything else I've run. But my LEDs are running at ~46% efficient, so a bit better than hps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Not when your males should be females....you don't want to be breeding with them hermie genes like that but doesn't mean you can't find something worth while with a parent like that


They prolly threw male seeds in and charged u for FEMS lol
Hermie is when a female or male(that u know and can see) turns into a diff sex.. ??? I thought.. U can't get Hermie from a seed?? Can u? That's a first


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I mean just as far as density. There's still less useable light. The spectrum being better explains the better structure/resin production. It just can't pull the density due to the shear light output per watt difference. LEDs are the same. They are just putting out more light per watt at this point than hps so the density is also on par
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So keep my Mh build in for whole grow???


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 9, 2016)

jimmy311 said:


> So keep my Mh build in for whole grow???


If you want. Lol. It's mostly preference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> damn dude, that's far as hell man.
> you are only getting like maybe 40% of that lights actual output man
> You'll see a HUGE difference bumping that closer.
> always, always, always, have the HID regardless of bulb type as close as possible without burning
> ...


But their small plants


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> 20% is a big drop off and i think that sounds more heat related probably lol. I think a 5-10% difference would make more sense, but fairly negligible. I run LEDs and my last run pulled ~1.7 gpw. Density is as good as anything else I've run. But my LEDs are running at ~46% efficient, so a bit better than hps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well the lumen difference between a 600 hps and a 600 mh is HUGE..
just hard to say how the plants respond to that.
the 10k 600 I got is BRIGHT AS FUCK...
to my naked eye it's WAY brighter than the 600 hps..
but not according to the lumen output, but like I said, much of that isn't useable
it's simply like the age-old organic vs chem grows.
TRY THEM BOTH AND DECIDE
It's allllll preference...
for me?
a leaf-compost, meal based mix, organically grown, water only, using both a mh and a hps is exactly what my preference has led me to
JUST what I like, catered to me.
knowing mad Hamish (via the internet that is) I think he probably had the temps under control, he is a good grower, just perplexed as to why the large dropoff.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 9, 2016)

jimmy311 said:


> But their small plants


doesn't matter, those have established roots enough to benefit from the light being closer, assuming they aren't freshly cloned/transplanted.
cannabis can take a LOT of light before having issues, it's always the TEMP thats is the limiting factor
gotta remember they germinate outside naturally, and that light is a candle compared to the suns output, and the sun doesn't kill em.
Those back two plants are pretty small, so depending on what their history.
'either way though you want that WAY closer my man


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2016)

jimmy311 said:


> They prolly threw male seeds in and charged u for FEMS lol
> Hermie is when a female or male(that u know and can see) turns into a diff sex.. ??? I thought.. U can't get Hermie from a seed?? Can u? That's a first


You are right a hermie turns into the opposite sex but oh yes bro now def can get a hermie from a plant from seed. Remember all these great strains came from seed at the beginning of their life so yea a seed plant can hermie. There are many known cases too of FEM seeds turning male and happens regular in the line too. Some say it's rogue male pollen around but it happens too often to many breeders and different strains so I believe there's always that possibility with FEM seeds


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

Well gotta buy ducting cuz its fixed ilon there can't move it up or down..that's why there growing slow? The algea too I had.
fml
Tryna get it dialed in perfect..its a struggle for me with a FD up back.. Three herniated discs in my spine sux


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> doesn't matter, those have established roots enough to benefit from the light being closer, assuming they aren't freshly cloned/transplanted.
> cannabis can take a LOT of light before having issues, it's always the TEMP thats is the limiting factor
> gotta remember they germinate outside naturally, and that light is a candle compared to the suns output, and the sun doesn't kill em.
> Those back two plants are pretty small, so depending on what their history.
> 'either way though you want that WAY closer my man


There small cuz their young and algea wasn't letting them get bigger..making my pH shoot up...fixed the light leaks tho..checked with sunlight and led flash light..sprayed spots I missed ..now gnats are driving me crazy.. There ain't many but I don't want none..lol buying traps and gnatrol and oh ducting.. EBay's I can get 16' cheap...anyone need 5-8' of ducting?? Lol


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 9, 2016)

jimmy311 said:


> So keep my Mh build in for whole grow???


do you have both?
or JUST a mh?
using just a mh will give you a smaller yield, the best is to mix them.
if I had to choose only ONE lamp, i'd choose a HPS for flowering.
BUT NOTHING beats using both (in my opinion/experience)
in fact the best is a 2/1 ratio of hps to MH
but a 1/1 is damn nice also
the best herb I ever grew was with two 600 hps and a 400Mh in the middle
-- I feel ya on the bad back--
had surgery yrs ago, ruptured disk, two herniated, stenosis, etc.
back throbs all day, every day...


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 9, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> well the lumen difference between a 600 hps and a 600 mh is HUGE..
> just hard to say how the plants respond to that.
> the 10k 600 I got is BRIGHT AS FUCK...
> to my naked eye it's WAY brighter than the 600 hps..
> ...


10k is the right spectrum for corals not weed lol. I experimented with 10k and got odd deficiencies in veg and not a whole lot of flowering node growth. As I said, spectrum will make up for some of the lack of light output, but hps is a source that puts out so much light that enough of is useable that mh can't compete watt for watt yield wise. I prefer the buds mh produces though. I'm willing to sacrifice yield for quality, but not all are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 9, 2016)

6 blue 6 red 


greasemonkeymann said:


> I just urge ANY grower that's using two ballasts, to at least give it a try.
> It's just the cost of the bulb, as nowdays the digi ballasts can fire both
> so like a 75 dollar bulb is WELL worth it.
> and once you try it?
> ...


I've always used uvb supplement bulbs instead of the mh. I grabbed a 72ook just because I wanted to keep the same uvb cycle as last round but utilize my spare 600 digi. I like the dual spectrum. way more relaxing in their now.So i'm sure our little carbon based friends like it as well. flipping bulbs once a week is doable in my eyes. plus I have 5 feet of travel on one of the lights so it hits the lower growth on the tall plants. Glad I'm on the right track tell these cobs are built out.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 9, 2016)

jimmy311 said:


> There small cuz their young and algea wasn't letting them get bigger..making my pH shoot up...fixed the light leaks tho..checked with sunlight and led flash light..sprayed spots I missed ..now gnats are driving me crazy.. There ain't many but I don't want none..lol buying traps and gnatrol and oh ducting.. EBay's I can get 16' cheap...anyone need 5-8' of ducting?? Lol


if there is algae, it may be too damp, which also makes the acidity go up.
Try spinosad for the gnats, or the mosquito dunks.
layer of diatamecous earth on top works well too, so does horticultural sand


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> 10k is the right spectrum for corals not weed lol. I experimented with 10k and got odd deficiencies in veg and not a whole lot of flowering node growth. As I said, spectrum will make up for some of the lack of light output, but hps is a source that puts out so much light that enough of is useable that mh can't compete watt for watt yield wise. I prefer the buds mh produces though. I'm willing to sacrifice yield for quality, but not all are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THE 10k, not 10k as the wavelength
heres the spectrum.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 9, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> THE 10k, not 10k as the wavelength
> heres the spectrum.
> View attachment 3627713


Oh lol. I use a 10k metal halide on my fish tank. But it's referring to the spectrum so I though that's what you were talking about. My bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> do you have both?
> or JUST a mh?
> using just a mh will give you a smaller yield, the best is to mix them.
> if I had to choose only ONE lamp, i'd choose a HPS for flowering.
> ...


I got both bulbs bro.
And i grow in both soil and water..
I use mh first then 13/11 HPs(not alota ppl know bout the 13/11hrs for flowering. Jus learned it..gonna try it..will save a hr of energy too..lol $$
U can see I havent grown in a min..the dust..lol
Mine too


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 9, 2016)

I've been playing with a dual arc bulb (600W HPS filament and a 400W MH filament in the same bulb) against a 1000W. Not too much noticeable difference, but my Tranquil Elephantizer RemixV2 seems to love the dual arc. Nanolux now has a dual double ended fixture lol 600W HPS alongside a 600W MH.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Oh lol. I use a 10k metal halide on my fish tank. But it's referring to the spectrum so I though that's what you were talking about. My bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha... yeaaaa.... that wouldn't grow much...
sorta like a low pressure sodium lamp, those put out more lumens than any other HID... but in the wrong damn spectrum
sodium vapors are efficient as hell too, but again.. wrong spectrum


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 9, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> haha... yeaaaa.... that wouldn't grow much...
> sorta like a low pressure sodium lamp, those put out more lumens than any other HID... but in the wrong damn spectrum
> sodium vapors are efficient as hell too, but again.. wrong spectrum


They're great for corals.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 9, 2016)

Now I'm all led there too though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> if there is algae, it may be too damp, which also makes the acidity go up.
> Try spinosad for the gnats, or the mosquito dunks.
> layer of diatamecous earth on top works well too, so does horticultural sand


PH goes up not down


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Now I'm all led there too though.
> I need led for this hot ass. Weather anyone need a 600w hps/mh setup digilux bulbs? Gromedics ballast..still got 4year under warranty.
> Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> They're great for corals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful tank kmog!!


----------



## doniawon (Mar 9, 2016)

Got half of my seeds today! Any info on this stuff


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

If another person says grow in soil imma lose it.. Lol I am! I do.. For 15yrs I been...im Tryn hydro!!.Ty 
Lol


----------



## doniawon (Mar 9, 2016)

^^wrong pic.. these beans↓↓


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 9, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> beautiful tank kmog!!


Thank you. It's been a journey with that one lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

doniawon said:


> ^^wrong pic.. these beans↓↓


No FEMS?


----------



## RORSN (Mar 9, 2016)

This thread is polluted. Get back on topic.


----------



## doniawon (Mar 9, 2016)

jimmy311 said:


> No FEMS?


No fems but the freebies


----------



## torontoke (Mar 9, 2016)

jimmy311 said:


> No FEMS?


Bodhi doesn't sell fems regardless where u buy em?


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Bodhi doesn't sell fems regardless where u buy em?


U learn sumn everyday..are they cheap or sumn??


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

Srry for my ignorance.. Lol I haven't bought seeds yet..thinkn seedsman cuz for a few bucks theyl give me 4 free seeds.. So imma order two to get 8 free seeds..lol


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 9, 2016)

RORSN said:


> This thread is polluted. Get back on topic.


contribute something constructive?? might change the course for a bit...
unless the growing cycle has changed dramatically and no one told me? 
growers have to fill their time with like minds.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 9, 2016)

limonene said:


> they look nice, how long are you flowering the apollo x SL for? whats your overall impression so far? Is it the limited release gorilla arm?


They're testers from last year - @torontoke ran half the pack then; these are the 2 fems I got from the other half.

Impressions? 3 -4 weeks in 12/12, they both looked puny - lanky with little bud growth - but they finally took off at about 33 days in. Two very different phenos, one will be chopped @ day 61, the second # day 64. Both will be avg yield, the second + avg, and I expect good smoke. I'm one of the few that prefers SL crosses to the appys.


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> contribute something constructive?? might change the course for a bit...
> unless the growing cycle has changed dramatically and no one told me?
> growers have to fill their time with like minds.


Truth be told! Lol
I been not talkn to anyone just two ppl.. Finally I felt I need more then 2 growing buddies..lol
I need more friends.. Lol 
Fml


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey anyone use seedsman?? 
Any cheap us sellers?? I looked at dank team and their a lot..lol


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 9, 2016)

jimmy311 said:


> Hey anyone use seedsman??
> Any cheap us sellers?? I looked at dank team and their a lot..lol


james bean co is in Washington, great lakes genetics is in Michigan and a bunch more on instagram prices are all pretty much the same. gotta pay for what you get with these strains. good stuff


----------



## doniawon (Mar 9, 2016)

Jabba stash 
2apollo 11 genius
303 jabberwocky lucky charms x biodiesel


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

Mk ultra ww karmelo afghani


----------



## ShyGuru (Mar 9, 2016)

Got the notice from Great Lakes Genetics that the new Bodhi drop has landed. What is this man doing to me?! I already have so many of his seeds yet to pop and still I want more. Boysenberry, Guava, Purple Wookie... Hell I want them all!!! Lol


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 9, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I will need to see that proof. Only thing I got out of the blue tent was waaaaaaaay more foxtails and 25 percent less yield. Frost was the same.


I use a spectrum of 3000K for flowering and I get dense buds.. I also use Reptisun UV 10.0 bulbs throughout the flowering phase and my nugs are frostier than anything I have been able to purchase at home, in san diego, LA, and in parts of the bay. They didn't get that way until I added the UV.


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 9, 2016)

Green thumb lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I use a spectrum of 3000K for flowering and I get dense buds.. I also use Reptisun UV 10.0 bulbs throughout the flowering phase and my nugs are frostier than anything I have been able to purchase at home, in san diego, LA, and in parts of the bay. They didn't get that way until I added the UV.


Glad more people is bringing good info on this. I've seen macro pics of the trichs where UVB was prominent and the trichs stood up like trees much longer and bigger heads. Looked much frostier too


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Green thumb lolView attachment 3627892


Rub some lotion on ur skin looks lk it got holes again..ur skin on ur leg looks lk it needs some..lol jk
I know it not ur skin but at first I was lk wtf is that..lol his pants...lmao


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

So UV in flower?? Got it


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 9, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I use a spectrum of 3000K for flowering and I get dense buds.. I also use Reptisun UV 10.0 bulbs throughout the flowering phase and my nugs are frostier than anything I have been able to purchase at home, in san diego, LA, and in parts of the bay. They didn't get that way until I added the UV.


those 10.0's exactly what i use! they have the right amount of uva and uvb. they work flawlessly! love them a ton. 
I know every one is different. whats your light cycle with them? I run a offset cycle 15 on 30 off 30 on 15 off. with a break of 4.5 hours in between


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 9, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Green thumb lolView attachment 3627892


That counter top is insane! Stamped copper? so is the thumb!  got lost in that back drop for awhile.


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> That counter top is insane! Stamped copper? so is the thumb!  got lost in that back drop for awhile.


Me too..lol and I ain t even high..its been days and my backs killing me
But godamni got more likes in a few hours then in 2 years... But I stayed off threads due to paranoia lol


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

Its a chair or couch I bet! Lol who's got money on it..bet....lol jkjk


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 9, 2016)

jimmy311 said:


> Its a chair or couch I bet! Lol who's got money on it..bet....lol jkjk


It is a sofa lol. It sure would be fun to do some shrooms and hang out on this sofa lol


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 9, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> It is a sofa lol. It sure would be fun to do some shrooms and hang out on this sofa lol


A couch damn! I was fooled, wow great texture. I'm curious who makes that? I like their style would love to see their work.


----------



## Brian Savage (Mar 9, 2016)

Did Bodhi ever make Girl Scout Cookies x App? or Girl Scout Cookies x Snow Lotus??


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 9, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> those 10.0's exactly what i use! they have the right amount of uva and uvb. they work flawlessly! love them a ton.
> I know every one is different. whats your light cycle with them? I run a offset cycle 15 on 30 off 30 on 15 off. with a break of 4.5 hours in between


Right now they're on the full 12 for a test. Before they came on for five hours directly in the middle of the 12 hour light cycle. 

Compared to the first run with the 5 hour timing I didn't notice a difference so I'd say the extra time is a waste of electricity and added unwanted heat. 

This second run with 12 hour uvb will be my deciding factor for the schedule timing but I'll say that adding the reptile tens will definitely bring the frost for you if you're game is already tight compared to without.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 9, 2016)

Brian Savage said:


> Did Bodhi ever make Girl Scout Cookies x App? or Girl Scout Cookies x Snow Lotus??


Space cake (gsc forum x snow lotus)

I believe the appy pappy died before he got his hand on the cooks


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 9, 2016)

Great bunch of guys here on this thread..ty for the lks!! God bless y'all and yalls plants..lol 
But y'all like and comment my essay for a journal I'd be extra happy.. And add my ADHD ass for a buddy on here.. Any help will be appreciated..thanks... Going to check my babies now..I got rid of algea(I hope) but pH still goes up a Lil..not like it was tho..looking at physan 20? Anything better..


----------



## Brian Savage (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh snap! Thank you! I am going to try to find Space Cakes seeds right now, that is a must grow for me.


----------



## doniawon (Mar 10, 2016)

Dropping more cowbell tonight gsc forum and 88hashplant I think??


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 10, 2016)

Brian Savage said:


> Oh snap! Thank you! I am going to try to find Space Cakes seeds right now, that is a must grow for me.


I don't know of anyplace that has them right now


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 10, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Dropping more cowbell tonight gsc forum and 88hashplant I think??


Yes it's GSC but I don't know which cut


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Dropping more cowbell tonight gsc forum and 88hashplant I think??


Yessir you are correct it's Forum GSC


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 10, 2016)

Anyone help me with my rapid pH swings.. Using microbes..hydrogaurd and myco .madness should I stop and only use the GH box?? I get so many diff answers


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2016)

jimmy311 said:


> Anyone help me with my rapid pH swings.. Using microbes..hydrogaurd and myco .madness should I stop and only use the GH box?? I get so many diff answers


Prolly get better answers in hydro section but that could be your problems right there using organic stuff in hydro can create bacteria not good for a resivoir. Organic in hydro can be done but really have to be on top of it and using very clean stuff


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 10, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I got mine about 10" away.
> I have a digital thermometer I keep about two inches above the canopy to make sure the light isn't too much/toasty.
> The bat wings are pretty bad ass reflectors if your room is conducive to that setup, my grow is all symmetrical so I gotta keep em enclosed somewhat
> 18" is far though man, you are losing a lot of the lights intensity at that distance.
> ...


 Just regular horizontal lamps. Maybe its because i got alot of cross lighting idk. Running 7200w atm. My room can take more but im restricted legally. But once thats settled im gonna try a couple 315s n go from there. Just gonna do a quick run w the mh to compare. Guess ill run em the same height as the hps to start n see how they do


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 10, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> those 10.0's exactly what i use! they have the right amount of uva and uvb. they work flawlessly! love them a ton.
> I know every one is different. whats your light cycle with them? I run a offset cycle 15 on 30 off 30 on 15 off. with a break of 4.5 hours in between


Got a link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteadyMobbin (Mar 10, 2016)

How long it take for buds to swell?


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Got a link?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.amazon.com/Reptisun-10-0-High-Output-Linear/dp/B00AQU8HAO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1457622251&sr=8-1&keywords=reptisun+10+uvb+t5
uvb only. Had that part of the statement incorrect.


SteadyMobbin said:


> How long it take for buds to swell?


Usually the last 4 weeks depending on strain. Some its the last 2 weeks. you get the idea.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> 20% is a big drop off and i think that sounds more heat related probably lol. I think a 5-10% difference would make more sense, but fairly negligible. I run LEDs and my last run pulled ~1.7 gpw. Density is as good as anything else I've run. But my LEDs are running at ~46% efficient, so a bit better than hps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like my leds alot. The low heat...game changer. Idk if i could pull 1.7gpw. But if i get these lights up heigher and get my veg room to support more than a twenty inch plant. I can prolly pull 1gpw with relative skill. If i wanted 1.7. It would takr serious training. Prolly 5ft plants, in at least 7gals. Thats still prolly a bit of hopefullness. Right now on one 1000w i pull around 600-800grams. Ranging from the low yielder to a high.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 10, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I like my leds alot. The low heat...game changer. Idk if i could pull 1.7gpw. But if i get these lights up heigher and get my veg room to support more than a twenty inch plant. I can prolly pull 1gpw with relative skill. If i wanted 1.7. It would takr serious training. Prolly 5ft plants, in at least 7gals. Thats still prolly a bit of hopefullness. Right now on one 1000w i pull around 600-800grams. Ranging from the low yielder to a high.


i did ~370g with 220 watts of led lol so not large scale, but I don't see why the setup wouldn't scale well. Just upped the wattage in the tent to ~275 watts, hopefully can fit a pound into my space with the upgrade. Basically I'm trying to figure the least amount of light for an elbow, lol. 

My plants weren't 5' though. Ranged between 2.5-3.5'.




this is the space with 3 of the 6 plants left. The key I think to the grow was having strains that finished at different times. Basically I chopped 3 out, then the other three filled up the new space, chopped another one, the last two kept filling out. And over the period of about a month I chopped out 6 plants. If they were all the same I don't know that they would've fit the same. Granted, if I used clones I know I can probably yield the same or better just based on the fact that I know how to get the most out of said strain. Whereas I'm running testers all the time ATM, so I have different strains I don't know running every cycle. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 10, 2016)

How big is your space?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 10, 2016)

jimmy311 said:


> Anyone help me with my rapid pH swings.. Using microbes..hydrogaurd and myco .madness should I stop and only use the GH box?? I get so many diff answers


Yeah, you'll get better help in the hydro section.. Hate to beat a dead horse but organics and hydro should only be mixed by people with the experience, as James said it takes a keen hand and you really have to know what you're doing.


----------



## futant (Mar 10, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I just urge ANY grower that's using two ballasts, to at least give it a try.
> It's just the cost of the bulb, as nowdays the digi ballasts can fire both
> so like a 75 dollar bulb is WELL worth it.
> and once you try it?
> ...


I should note here for Hamish and all; that Hamish's grow environment (the exterior environment he fights to control with his grow environment) is hostile on a level many of us are unfamiliar with. This could be a variable causing the fox tailing and production that is outside of the "bell curve" anecdotal results of switching to MH from HPS.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Yeah, you'll get better help in the hydro section.. Hate to beat a dead horse but organics and hydro should only be mixed by people with the experience, as James said it takes a keen hand and you really have to know what you're doing.


By the time you know you have sick roots, the plant has been suffering, and if salvaged will still be stunted at least. One of my big keys to happiness happened a couple of years ago, when I swore off all additives and stuck to basic nutes only. Change the solution out weekly, and voila ! No more root issues.



futant said:


> I don't know if it is frondy so much as if the bud has natural channel gaps in it. It is pockets of air _inside the bud not receiving venelation_ that really seems to attract the PM. Selecting bud structure with PM resistance in mind is as important as any other aspect of structure in the PNW.


Since the fat purple massacre, the two times I've seen pm has been on lower fan leaves. Strikes me as odd, since the FPs were attacked on the buds [ not _in _], but also beginning low and progressing upwards. Your description of air pockets in the buds would seem to me to pertain more to bud rot.....but hey, I'm a newbie to the powdery mildew scene.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 10, 2016)

Super Silver Hashplant(lavender pheno) catching some zzzz


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I use a spectrum of 3000K for flowering and I get dense buds.. I also use Reptisun UV 10.0 bulbs throughout the flowering phase and my nugs are frostier than anything I have been able to purchase at home, in san diego, LA, and in parts of the bay. They didn't get that way until I added the UV.


Ahhh man... the stuff I cant get here just tortures me. Running all Osram. Old school. Plantastar and Powerstar. Best I can get sigh...


----------



## futant (Mar 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> By the time you know you have sick roots, the plant has been suffering, and if salvaged will still be stunted at least. One of my big keys to happiness happened a couple of years ago, when I swore off all additives and stuck to basic nutes only. Change the solution out weekly, and voila ! No more root issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Since the fat purple massacre, the two times I've seen pm has been on lower fan leaves. Strikes me as odd, since the FPs were attacked on the buds [ not _in _], but also beginning low and progressing upwards. Your description of air pockets in the buds would seem to me to pertain more to bud rot.....but hey, I'm a newbie to the powdery mildew scene.


Pm spores like to fall downward. If you are controlling existing PM and only see it on lower fan leaves it may just be not managing thorough enough on lower branches. I think where you find PM on a plant is simply dependant on whether it "crawls" its way up the stem from medium or whether it falls as a spore from airborne source.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 10, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Ahhh man... the stuff I cant get here just tortures me. Running all Osram. Old school. Plantastar and Powerstar. Best I can get sigh...


But ur doin sum serious deeds sir....Golf Clap


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 10, 2016)

I have to sadly announce my retirement from testing. Life is a little washy right now. Keeper runs only. Gotta get the best out while I can.


----------



## Mtn man (Mar 10, 2016)

Got my tester pack today wasn't my first choice but not complaining blue dream x wookies


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 10, 2016)

Any heads in here around the LA area?? I'm headed down that way in a couple weeks and this time I'm on the hunt for a french cannoli from the man him self @Frenchy Cannoli


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 10, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have to sadly announce my retirement from testing. Life is a little washy right now. Keeper runs only. Gotta get the best out while I can.


Truly sorry to hear that brother, sending some positive vibes your way for sure. Hopefully everything smooths over and life steers you towards your intended goals. Stay lifted my friend.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have to sadly announce my retirement from testing. Life is a little washy right now. Keeper runs only. Gotta get the best out while I can.


Name these keepers....and sending out good vibes on the washy stuff. 

ETA - was actually going to offer you testers from the just begun goji fem beans project. 

2 Gojis, 2 Goji x GDP [Mace], 2 GDP v2 [ thanks amigo ], 2 Blue Dream fem backups in case of multiple girl no-shows.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 10, 2016)

Mtn man said:


> View attachment 3628228 Got my tester pack today wasn't my first choice but not complaining blue dream x wookies


You won't be disappointed! That blue dream cut he's got is the truth.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> By the time you know you have sick roots, the plant has been suffering, and if salvaged will still be stunted at least. One of my big keys to happiness happened a couple of years ago, when I swore off all additives and stuck to basic nutes only. Change the solution out weekly, and voila ! No more root issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Since the fat purple massacre, the two times I've seen pm has been on lower fan leaves. Strikes me as odd, since the FPs were attacked on the buds [ not _in _], but also beginning low and progressing upwards. Your description of air pockets in the buds would seem to me to pertain more to bud rot.....but hey, I'm a newbie to the powdery mildew scene.


I have the same
Experience with my dwc. 3 part Nutes with tap water. Water swaps for me go a couple times a week because I swapped to 3 gallon buckets at somepoint and they use water so fast during radio growth and flower that the res tends to empty itself before I need to swap it. Granted this method you have to keep your Nutes super low. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'll add I have a calmag as well just in case, but I almost never use it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> i did ~370g with 220 watts of led lol so not large scale, but I don't see why the setup wouldn't scale well. Just upped the wattage in the tent to ~275 watts, hopefully can fit a pound into my space with the upgrade. Basically I'm trying to figure the least amount of light for an elbow, lol.
> 
> My plants weren't 5' though. Ranged between 2.5-3.5'.
> 
> ...


Man mybtents 2x the size..I need LEDs and jus use soil..LOL unless I can get this hydro sys worked out... Alota hard work for a hurt back poor boy..lol


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 10, 2016)

jimmy311 said:


> Man mybtents 2x the size..I need LEDs and jus use soil..LOL unless I can get this hydro sys worked out... Alota hard work for a hurt back poor boy..lol


Soil would be fine. I think you made your rdwc/aero system to complicated when you should get some grows under your belt before experimenting with weird system shit lol. I did soil for years before I went to ebb n flow. Then dwc then back to ebb n flow. Now I do combos of everything depending on space and media available.

I've been growing 10+ years and just built my first aero system a couple months ago and still don't have it running yet. It's going to be up for its first cycle this run. 

I'm also running 2 dwc buckets next to it because I know I'll pull from those lol. The aero is an experiment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 10, 2016)

Me too bro..been almost 15yrs I been growing in soil.. 2nd hydro attemp
Its ppl who fuck me up..excuse my launguge.
If I wasn't told to put organics I'd stuck to the GH box..its worked before..grew 6' plants almost growing thru the roof..lol I had to cuts feet off not inches the tops..lol crazy... I need that now. Lol guess these are stunted..permenatly lol
Once I get this shitvfixed no more organics imma put in my special beans .glad I used bagseeds first this time..Im learning. It a test run to get it dailed in...if that MF didn't fool me into dumping organics in my system I'd be OK now...they were lovely for awhile until I added mycos and other shit..
I also got liters of aeroponic tower tonic? Should I clean out and only used that base and maybe hydroguard?? Any help I'll owe ya..noone replys to my other posts or threads.. Nor like them either..lol thanks guy.. Y'all are lk my new FAM as I don't have but two gro buddies. Hoping to make more...I'm so sick of moldy Mexican dirt weed...  for yrs me and the Ol man been smoking it.. 50% of the time we'll get sick from it..
I jus don't wanna waste my money no more with them Mexican cartels or who ever grows that BULLSHIT THEY CALL WEED.. Once in a blue moon we'll get good stuff and keep the seeds from it... But 80% of the time we get raped and overcharged . their also bad business men.. Burning ppl and all..if u burn ur bridges u lose money?? I don't understand some ppl... 
So I started to grow again.. My soil plants look nice tho.. 2gal smart pots needed to be put in ground or 5gal bucket to put in my tent as I need to


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> The key I think to the grow was having strains that finished at different times. Basically I chopped 3 out, then the other three filled up the new space, chopped another one, the last two kept filling out.


THIS. staggering harvest times between two different finishing time strains, spread 3-4 weeks apart, is a great way to get much higher yields. just when the longer flowering stuff is bulking up, you chop the faster indica to make room for the longer ones to get more space and light. 



Mad Hamish said:


> I have to sadly announce... Keeper runs only. Gotta get the best out while I can.


Life is going to get interesting for you, as things begin to settle down. Keep the fascination alive, you'll be able to go anywhere with your grow.


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 10, 2016)

Its jus a rdwc that sprays roots to keep em wet while in the air..and bubbles from huge stone keep them wet too


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 10, 2016)

Sooo Crockett Fam. Made a blood orange. Turds
https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/crockett-family-farms-seeds-blood-orange/prod_5836.html


----------



## calicat (Mar 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Any heads in here around the LA area?? I'm headed down that way in a couple weeks and this time I'm on the hunt for a french cannoli from the man him self @Frenchy Cannoli


For some crazy reason I thought u were in PNW lol. Good luck we raised heads to each other one time when I got introduced by Leo Stone. He gave a kind head raising lol. That will prolly be my interaction with him ever lol. Does amazing concentration work.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 10, 2016)

YES I'd love to try some of frenchys hashish. press 2 activate

or dank duchess


I've never had any luck with pressing mines. It always whites out.  I even dried it for 6 weeks once still whited out after pressing. It was the Dank Zappa.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 10, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> YES I'd love to try some of frenchys hashish. press 2 activate
> 
> or dank duchess
> 
> ...


Would you suggest Dank Zappa to someone who does not have an indica in their garden? It would be nice to have one that has a little production to it also. I have my eye on this one also!

*Chem Kesey*
*
Lineage: 91 Skunk va x 88g13 Hashplant*


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 10, 2016)

???


Mtn man said:


> View attachment 3628228 Got my tester pack today wasn't my first choice but not complaining blue dream x wookies


Shit I'd be doing backflips even with a broke back..lmao
were u get em????! I Never had blue dream before.:'(...fml.
i heard a lot about it tho


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 10, 2016)

I am probably going to order today from JamesBean and they have a promo buy 2 get one free. I mostly have hybrids and OG's, so I am not looking for either... I would really like help picking. I dont ask this dumb question often because I usually have a list. However, I recently decided it was time for a production type indica. I have been looking at the "88 G13/Hp crosses, but whatever fits the bill! Here are the 3 choices that I have for a freebie at JamesBean:
LEGEND OG x SNOW LOTUS,  WOLF PACK, SNOW TEMPLE


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 10, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Would you suggest Dank Zappa to someone who does not have an indica in their garden? It would be nice to have one that has a little production to it also. I have my eye on this one also!
> 
> *Chem Kesey
> 
> Lineage: 91 Skunk va x 88g13 Hashplant*


Yes I'd recommend it to anyone. It's great in every way. but be prepared for a never ending internal battle with the munchies.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 10, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Sooo Crockett Fam. Made a blood orange. Turds
> https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/crockett-family-farms-seeds-blood-orange/prod_5836.html


I was thinking about starting a post like you did. Problem is, how did you make the poll for everyone to vote?


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 10, 2016)

Fuck seedsman won't accept my Fn card :'(
My first seed buy..was a fail..and I got money just don't accept amex.. FML
I was gonna get the 12tree of life seeds and get 11 free.. Anyone wanna go half!!?? Lmao I'll send u the cash.u get em a gimme a few plus my kannabia I want..lol..damn noone will come off their bohdi seeds but everyone keeps sayn to try em..how?
Lol man weres Bohdi when I need him..lol


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 10, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I was thinking about starting a post like you did. Problem is, how did you make the poll for everyone to vote?


Its says on bottom of post ur editing..scroll down bro


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 10, 2016)

jimmy311 said:


> Fuck seedsman won't accept my Fn card :'(
> My first seed buy..was a fail..and I got money just don't accept amex.. FML
> I was gonna get the 12tree of life seeds and get 11 free.. Anyone wanna go half!!?? Lmao I'll send u the cash.u get em a gimme a few plus my kannabia I want..lol..damn noone will come off their bohdi seeds but everyone keeps sayn to try em..how?
> Lol man weres Bohdi when I need him..lol


Great lakes genetics, and instagram big shoe @headiegardens hes the man.
Best two options


----------



## ForRealz (Mar 10, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am probably going to order today from JamesBean and they have a promo buy 2 get one free. I mostly have hybrids and OG's, so I am not looking for either... I would really like help picking. I dont ask this dumb question often because I usually have a list. However, I recently decided it was time for a production type indica. I have been looking at the "88 G13/Hp crosses, but whatever fits the bill! Here are the 3 choices that I have for a freebie at JamesBean:
> LEGEND OG x SNOW LOTUS, WOLF PACK, SNOW TEMPLE


Id say get the Chem Kesey you want, the Space Monkey (GG4 x Wookie), and with freebie: Wolf Pack (Giesel x Appalachia)...you'd have 3 of Bodhi's males in your selections.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 10, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Id say get the Chem Kesey you want, the Space Monkey (GG4 x Wookie), and with freebie: Wolf Pack (Giesel x Appalachia)...you'd have 3 of Bodhi's males in your selections.


I had no idea what Wolf Pack was, glad you told me!!!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 10, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Great lakes genetics, and instagram big shoe @headiegardens hes the man.
> Best two options


Do you know what is on the Bodhi freebee list over at Great Lake?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Do you know what is on the Bodhi freebee list over at Great Lake?


*RESTOCK AND NEW STRAINS OF BODHI*

* RESTOCKED *

Goji og (og nepali x snow lotus)

Sunshine Daydream (bubbashine x x appalachia)

Dream Beaver (dirty hippy x appalachia)

elphinstone (bs sweet skunk x appalachia)

prayer tower sativa (lemon thai sat x appalachia)

snow leopard (tiger melon x snow lotus)

lotus larry (larry og

tiger mountain (tiger melon x appalachia)

space monkey (gg4 x wookie 15)

blueberry hashplant (blue dream x 88g13/hp)

* NEW STOCK OF BODHI*

boysenberry hashplant (goji f3 boysenberry x 88g13hp)

chem kesey (skunk va x 88g13hp)

guava hashplant (stardawg guava x 88g13hp)

matahari (afkansastan x snow lotus)

secret chief (sfv og x 88g13/hp)

purple wookie (purple unicorn f2 x wookie 15)

*FREEBIE LIST*

The Bodhi promo is buy two packs and receive a free pack.

Here is the currant list of Bodhi Freebies.

Wolf pack (Giesel XAppalachia)

Legend OG x Snow Lotus 

Love Triangle (Triangle Kush x Snow Lotus)

Jungle Spice (congo (pine) x 88g13hp

Purple Urkle x Snow lotus ( THIS STRAIN IS OUT DOOR ONLY) 

Blueberry snow (blueberry ind x Snowlotus)

Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow Lotus)

Pink Lotus (outdoor freebie) - Pink Panther x Snow Lotus

Pink Panther x 88g13/HP (2015 outdoor blessing)

RM Nigerian x Afghani F2

Snow Temple ( Temple X Snow Lotus)

Dragon Fruit (oldsog ssh x Snow Lotus)

Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)

TT NL#6 x Appalachia


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> *RESTOCK AND NEW STRAINS OF BODHI*
> 
> * RESTOCKED *
> 
> ...


Yep, and wen u get hooked up thwre ull get on the email list for restocks and freebs @MustangStudFarm


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> RESTOCK AND NEW STRAINS OF BODHI


I am glad to see you back, I thought that you left us or something!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am glad to see you back, I thought that you left us or something!


Thanks bro glad to be back. Noooo I could never leave you guys fully love y'all too much and love growing too much. Took a much needed break from everything to get myself together I'm back in action ready to grow some fire!!!! Glad to see you still around bro


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2016)

Since I lost the plants from the last set of test beans I popped I will be popping the rest to get some type of info to the B man. Hate to have kept him waiting this long but will make sure I do them justice so he can release them hopefully. 

So here we go again with ATF X A11g and Katsu Bubba Kush x 88g13/hp. I can say the ones I did have going till the bugs are them up were very promising. ATF x A11g was very sativa dom and KBK x 88g13/hp was very indica dom. Will make sure these get finished this time with no hiccups.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey what's the difference between Katsu bubba and pre 98 bubba?

I've always wondered when looking at the tester lists.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Since I lost the plants from the last set of test beans I popped I will be popping the rest to get some type of info to the B man. Hate to have kept him waiting this long but will make sure I do them justice so he can release them hopefully.
> 
> So here we go again with ATF X A11g and Katsu Bubba Kush x 88g13/hp. I can say the ones I did have going till the bugs are them up were very promising. ATF x A11g was very sativa dom and KBK x 88g13/hp was very indica dom. Will make sure these get finished this time with no hiccups.


Awwwgllgarlgar(drooling) KBK hashplant


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 10, 2016)

calicat said:


> For some crazy reason I thought u were in PNW lol. Good luck we raised heads to each other one time when I got introduced by Leo Stone. He gave a kind head raising lol. That will prolly be my interaction with him ever lol. Does amazing concentration work.


You don't even wanna know where I'm at/from... I love the PNW and get at it anytime I can get away though. Frenchy is something else that guy, hash guru? hash god?



D_Urbmon said:


> YES I'd love to try some of frenchys hashish. press 2 activate
> 
> or dank duchess
> 
> ...


I am itching to try it and I'll have my chance soon enough... been saving all of my trim since the start up! Can you talk a little more on the "white out" scenario?


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 10, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Hey what's the difference between Katsu bubba and pre 98 bubba?
> 
> I've always wondered when looking at the tester lists.


I think the katsu is a pre98 s1 but i did find this....

"Katsu Bubba - orgnkid was the first to bring buba online that I ever saw. that was around 2000/2001 at cw. he was touting it, showing fat stacks of cash, his grows, etc. As far as I had been told, He sold a cut of bubba to GCM and GCM sold it to katsu. that is the katsu cut, aka, orgnkid's green pheno. Orgnkid first obtained this bubba around 2000/2001 and got the OG slightly thereafter. Thats as much as I remember being told by him."


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> *RESTOCK AND NEW STRAINS OF BODHI*
> 
> * RESTOCKED *
> 
> ...


Been getting that same email for days it seems lol they keep you posted.


----------



## genuity (Mar 10, 2016)

Wolf pack....wish it was not a freebie.
That's a good cross


----------



## Junebud! (Mar 10, 2016)

I just received my testers today, purple Unicorn x 88g13hp and Jack Herer x wookie


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I think the katsu is a pre98 s1 but i did find this....
> 
> "Katsu Bubba - orgnkid was the first to bring buba online that I ever saw. that was around 2000/2001 at cw. he was touting it, showing fat stacks of cash, his grows, etc. As far as I had been told, He sold a cut of bubba to GCM and GCM sold it to katsu. that is the katsu cut, aka, orgnkid's green pheno. Orgnkid first obtained this bubba around 2000/2001 and got the OG slightly thereafter. Thats as much as I remember being told by him."


I found some helluva info a guy posted in a thread over IC. I'll see if I can find that post but it was a lil confusing about some things he said tho which is more than likely when talking of elite clone onlys


----------



## ForRealz (Mar 10, 2016)

genuity said:


> Wolf pack....wish it was not a freebie.
> That's a good cross


That is one way to think about it...but another way is to say "Hey, Id be shelling out $77 for Wolf Pack anyway, so if I toss down another $77 I will get 2 more Dope packs for an average of $48/pack!!!"


----------



## calicat (Mar 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I found some helluva info a guy posted in a thread over IC. I'll see if I can find that post but it was a lil confusing about some things he said tho which is more than likely when talking of elite clone onlys


Still is and it will never go away about the confusion you mention. It boils down to what speculation do you want to believe.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> You don't even wanna know where I'm at/from... I love the PNW and get at it anytime I can get away though. Frenchy is something else that guy, hash guru? hash god?
> 
> 
> 
> I am itching to try it and I'll have my chance soon enough... been saving all of my trim since the start up! Can you talk a little more on the "white out" scenario?


pm incoming 



JDGreen said:


> I think the katsu is a pre98 s1 but i did find this....
> 
> "Katsu Bubba - orgnkid was the first to bring buba online that I ever saw. that was around 2000/2001 at cw. he was touting it, showing fat stacks of cash, his grows, etc. As far as I had been told, He sold a cut of bubba to GCM and GCM sold it to katsu. that is the katsu cut, aka, orgnkid's green pheno. Orgnkid first obtained this bubba around 2000/2001 and got the OG slightly thereafter. Thats as much as I remember being told by him."


Awesome bro thank you for that I love learning these kinds of things. 




akhiymjames said:


> I found some helluva info a guy posted in a thread over IC. I'll see if I can find that post but it was a lil confusing about some things he said tho which is more than likely when talking of elite clone onlys


please do


----------



## mendokush (Mar 10, 2016)

A few new Bodhi pick ups and since you guy's are talking about the Katsu cut figured I would share my @strayfox gear tester that I will be popping this weekend. So much fire in that cross, thanks again StrayFox


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 10, 2016)

calicat said:


> Still is and it will never go away about the confusion you mention. It boils down to what speculation do you want to believe.


From what I gather a lot of them are actually the same cuts yes? Sounds like that is the case with the bubba. And many of the OG's.

and they turn out differently from environmental factors and "growroom terroir" so to say, not genetic drift.


----------



## calicat (Mar 10, 2016)

Sometimes if we are generally speaking. Another scenario is the wide use of intentional selfing of a cut or worse yet a bagseed introduced into the gene pool claiming to be bred. Those are great examples of factors that could influence expression amongst others.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 10, 2016)

Great point. That's not something that is generally mentioned in the discussions I've listened to but that makes a lot of sense!


----------



## ForRealz (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey friends, not necessarily Bodhi related but...

If you are browsing for some $lick Grow/Bud Related Tips and Tricks or if you have some $lick Tips (hehe) of your own to share, then pop on by...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/lick-grow-bud-related-tips-and-tricks.902280/#post-12404343


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2016)

[QUOTE="D_Urbmon, post: 12404443, member: 880721]

and they turn out differently from environmental factors and "growroom terrior" so to say, not genetic drift.[/QUOTE]


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 10, 2016)

Whoops meant to say Terroir.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> [QUOTE="D_Urbmon, post: 12404443, member: 880721]
> 
> and they turn out differently from environmental factors and "growroom terrior" so to say, not genetic drift.


View attachment 3628512[/QUOTE]

Haha! Dope.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2016)

Ok here's a few posts about the Katsu Bubba I found

This one is from The Farm by Bubbakushkid:
"katsu was a overgrow member he pay 500 for the clone........his buba cut was from the s1s on cbay.....those s1s were a total accidet btw....some1 had forgot to turn off a shop light from the early contruction, cuz as sonn as the harvest, it was noticed that there was a light on in the corner under a table...so anyway, the buba was seeded, ...the beans were so consintant, that you could cracck 20 or so & get an exact pheno.....i did it myself....i still have 60 of those beans...lol.."

Two from IC one by Stash:
"should have posted this here in the first place but I didn't look around very well first, so I doing a copy paste from the other thread. 

I don't sell seeds but I thought I'd share a story (info).
I was in a group for many years and we did some very special work. One of our members (Katsu BlueBird) had some deep pockets when it came to buying seeds on C-Bay. Katsu always got what ever seeds he wanted. Katsu would plant his seeds and kill all the males and then keep only the best females, giving him the best ever stable of clone mothers you have ever seen. The members were very hard workers and one of the members came threw with a Bubba Kush male. Some pollen was shipped to Katsu and F1's were made. I still hold some F1's and many F2's. Also Katsu selfed the Katsu Bubba Kush clone and used the pollen on each of his Elite Clone mothers and gave these seeds out to our members. I was lucky enough to receive; Venomberry x Bubba Kush, Grapefruit Mango x BK, M39 x BK, and Oxygen 19 x BK. The strains that I received were just a few of these x's made and given out. The problem with me is that I am a breeder and all these x's are female seeds and I like to keep my strains stright and pure. I have given away hundreds of the Bubba Kush F2's so maybe if some of people that received them, grow them out, everyone may soon see some F3's around. Later, Stash"

Another on IC supposedly by Katsu copied from somewhere else:
Originally Posted by *Katsu*
Seriously, though, I've read so many f***ing threads on purple, mint, pre2001 - let me tell you this: The Bubba Kush I bought is hands down the best weed I've ever smoked. Period. If you grow organic, feed her some bat guano in flower, let her go 9-10 weeks with a good flush, and give her a 2 week cure, it's absolutely unbelievable.

I gave this cut to no less than 50 people with the requirement that they hand it out to at least 5 of their friends with similar conditions. The idea was to get this herb out there.

That being said, I'm smoked at least 6-7 different samples of Bubba over the years from friends, cups, etc., and it was never as good as when I grew it (I just followed GreenCrackMan's instructions). I think most people tend to take her early because she looks ready at 7 weeks. I also think the organics and bat guano make a big difference in the flavor, because I didn't like the taste nearly as much when I went hydro.

Enjoy the shit out of that herb. I know I did. By the way, not sure what my problem is but I tried every OG cut (other than the Abusive one, which I'll grow out this summer) and Bubba was a harder hitting stonier weed in every instance. Maybe it's just me, but Bubba's the bomb.

As a sidenote, my buddy Weedzilla's gone through just about every elite and puts the GCM Bubba cut at the top of the list, too.


----------



## ky man (Mar 11, 2016)

Man where I live at fresh bat pop can be had by the truck loads FREE it is good to use out doors as well....ky


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 11, 2016)

mendokush said:


> A few new Bodhi pick ups and since you guy's are talking about the Katsu cut figured I would share my @strayfox gear tester that I will be popping this weekend. So much fire in that cross, thanks again StrayFoxView attachment 3628479


I was looking at Boysenberry Hashplant also! I guess that it is too new to find any reports on it right?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 11, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I was looking at Boysenberry Hashplant also! I guess that it is too new to find any reports on it right?


There is a nice one over at BB. You can also find pics on IG. I think @bodhiguide even has one up.


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Great lakes genetics, and instagram big shoe @headiegardens hes the man.
> Best two options


Ty


----------



## GrayeVOx (Mar 11, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I was looking at Boysenberry Hashplant also! I guess that it is too new to find any reports on it right?


I have 7 going right now day 26 of flower. I'll throw a couple pics up when the lights come on. Still early but only good things to say about them so far.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 11, 2016)

Fell asleep at the switch and went a couple of days past the new moon, lol! Scuffed up the Lemon D x Wookie testers, rolled them around in some mycos, and dropped them straight into soil yesterday. Was hoping @Mtn man would be dropping the same, but I've heard only good things about B's Blue Dream.

I can't wait to see what the Wookie brings to the LD... when I opened the SSDD x W tester tent yesterday it was like a smack in the face from a sack of raspberries, lavender, and bubba funk! Nothing at all like regular SSDD's. It's deliciously mouthwatering, lol!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ok here's a few posts about the Katsu Bubba I found
> 
> This one is from The Farm by Bubbakushkid:
> "katsu was a overgrow member he pay 500 for the clone........his buba cut was from the s1s on cbay.....those s1s were a total accidet btw....some1 had forgot to turn off a shop light from the early contruction, cuz as sonn as the harvest, it was noticed that there was a light on in the corner under a table...so anyway, the buba was seeded, ...the beans were so consintant, that you could cracck 20 or so & get an exact pheno.....i did it myself....i still have 60 of those beans...lol.."
> ...


Thanks james! You are right though that definitely is confusing! especially the male part.


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 11, 2016)

ky man said:


> Man where I live at fresh bat pop can be had by the truck loads FREE it is good to use out doors as well....ky


Can we send each other bat shit? Lol Or its against the rules


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks james! You are right though that definitely is confusing! especially the male part.


Yea it's confusing but after looking at most of the posts I could find on it they all say Katsu bought his Bubba Kush cut and the words from Katsu mouth himself looks like he got the Bubba cut from GMC whoever that is because if you see the info JD posted it says Orgnkid bought Bubba then sold it to GMC and GMC sold it to Katsu. Now nobody said if it was the original Bubba Kush or an S1 but the post I posted from The Farm says it is an S1 just not an S1 of Pre98. I would have to agree that it is an S1 cus many people have had both cuts and they differ. If they were the same cut somebody would have been noted that by now. Some interesting info and yea the male part confused me too don't see how those Bubba Kush seeds Katsu made were f1 when he already had a Bubba cut that would make them f2 but still very interesting


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 11, 2016)

Ahhh strain folklore  love it


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 11, 2016)

Same here I love the strain folklore. I'm so geographically and culturally separated so it's all new news to me 

Just snapped a bunch of pics. budporn incoming!

Guava Hashplant


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 11, 2016)

more Guava.

damn GLG had us all thinking it was Quava Hashplant with that typo hahaha. How does one mistake the G for Q though. it's way across the keyboard haha

This stuff is killer great bag appeal I'm definitely going to try to buy a pack or two of this. It has a real irie vibe.

group shot


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> more Guava.
> 
> damn GLG had us all thinking it was Quava Hashplant with that typo hahaha. How does one mistake the G for Q though. it's way across the keyboard haha
> 
> ...


Looks beautiful Urb nice work!!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 11, 2016)

Pure Kush Suge x g13hp - Trich city as with all the g13hp crosses. This strain is KUSH nose bigtime. Heavy hitter!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 11, 2016)

More pure kush - group shot. Sorry for multi post I can only put 10 pics per post.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 11, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> I have 7 going right now day 26 of flower. I'll throw a couple pics up when the lights come on. Still early but only good things to say about them so far.


I asked a trusted friend to help me pick my order, here is what we came up with. I already ordered, so it is too late to change anything... Getting some of the new stock.

1. Angelica
2. Boysenberry HP

Freebee
Snow Temple


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Same here I love the strain folklore. I'm so geographically and culturally separated so it's all new news to me
> 
> Just snapped a bunch of pics. budporn incoming!
> 
> ...



Damn D! That's some frosty shish!! Nice job!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 11, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Looks beautiful Urb nice work!!!





st0wandgrow said:


> Damn D! That's some frosty shish!! Nice job!


Thanks bros and most of all give thanks to the Bodhi Man!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> more Guava.
> 
> damn GLG had us all thinking it was Quava Hashplant with that typo hahaha. How does one mistake the G for Q though. it's way across the keyboard haha
> 
> ...


Damn nice shit you grew right there brother! I swear that Jeffy hates computers... So many errors that go unfixed on that site... Dread _Beard...._ No hate, just love... Poking a little fun but the grammar Nazi in me tries to come to the surface every once in a while.. 

Serious nugs tho man, good job!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 11, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Damn nice shit you grew right there brother! I swear that Jeffy hates computers... So many errors that go unfixed on that site... Dread _Beard...._ No hate, just love... Poking a little fun but the grammar Nazi in me tries to come to the surface every once in a while..
> 
> Serious nugs tho man, good job!


Thanks Al haha I hear ya I'm not hating the typos and shit make me giggle. And honestly the computer nerd in me pondered the Q in Quava but I just rolled with it until I seen that folks were calling it Guava at the other site and now notice it has been corrected hhahaha.


TBH I am still unsure if that was supposed to be Dread Beard or Bread. Seemed like it could be either haha. <-- I even seen mention of this at BB


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks Al haha I hear ya I'm not hating the typos and shit make me giggle. And honestly the computer nerd in me pondered the Q in Quava but I just rolled with it until I seen that folks were calling it Guava at the other site and now notice it has been corrected hhahaha.
> 
> 
> TBH I am still unsure if that was supposed to be Dread Beard or Bread. Seemed like it could be either haha. <-- I even seen mention of this at BB


It's bread, I heard it from the B man himself through the dude Shoe... The description from Bodhi reads really really cool too.. He said that its been really fun digging through them and that the cross has produced some plants that are outstanding..

Coming from Bodhi that must be some amazing weed with what his lungs have access to!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 11, 2016)

Bodhi has the trippiest strain names. Fun and creative but sometimes silly.


Bingo Pajama is one of my favorites. I wonder how he comes up with those? I imagine he was nicely stoned on a lazy sunday afternoon wearing pajamas and on his way to play bingo smokin on that herb when he came up with that name... or something like that haha. I just want to hand a jar to someone one day with bingo pajamas written on it and see their expression.

purple unicorn, disco biscuit, bingo pajama, dream beaver .....


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Bodhi has the trippiest strain names. Fun and creative but sometimes silly.
> 
> 
> Bingo Pajama is one of my favorites. I wonder how he comes up with those? I imagine he was nicely stoned on a lazy sunday afternoon wearing pajamas and on his way to play bingo smokin on that herb when he came up with that name... or something like that haha. I just want to hand a jar to someone one day with bingo pajamas written on it and see their expression.
> ...


I agree, the names are super creative and whimsical.. I've seen Bodhi post about some sort of inside joke with the _bingo pajamas_ name, although I was never able to get in on the secret. Haha!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 11, 2016)

Frosty as eff urbmon ! What lights you running?


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Pure Kush Suge x g13hp - Trich city as with all the g13hp crosses. This strain is KUSH nose bigtime. Heavy hitter!
> 
> View attachment 3629101
> 
> ...


Omfg...nice buds D urbmo!!! LEDs?? Can't wait till I can post pix.I'm saving up for them beans.. Are all bodhi seeds $77?? Everywhere?? But u get a pack free ..that's kool..any purple strains or any similar to gsc?


----------



## kingzt (Mar 11, 2016)

Hey everyone, does anyone have info on the Purple Wookie strain. I just seen that Great Lake Genetics updated their Bodhi Menu and it was a new strain. I was real curious and their is no description available but the genetics sounds very interesting.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 11, 2016)

jimmy311 said:


> Omfg...nice buds D urbmo!!! LEDs?? Can't wait till I can post pix.I'm saving up for them beans.. Are all bodhi seeds $77?? Everywhere?? But u get a pack free ..that's kool..any purple strains or any similar to gsc?





hockeybry2 said:


> Frosty as eff urbmon ! What lights you running?


I was running a LED sandwiched between 2 HPS. The bodhi plants were mostly under an HPS but a few of them were in the middle and would have gotten a bit of mixed spectrum.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 11, 2016)

Right on! Once I saw that frost I thought immediately LED...nice work man


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 11, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Right on! Once I saw that frost I thought immediately LED...nice work man


D lives in northern Canada....those are actually icicles.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 11, 2016)

permafrost in my basement!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> permafrost in my basement!


I'm gonna be up your way this summer. Red Deer, Edmonton, Clyde. We gotta get together and burn one down!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 11, 2016)

Love me some tundra... Just more places to play puck


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 11, 2016)

Fo sho you know where to find me!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2016)

@D_Urbmon bro you killed those crosses!!!!. Damn you just showed me again why I love that 88g13/hp dad just look at the offspring. Now it makes me think of my keeper from the Hashplant 3 that's gone  but being that B man is such a great dude for completing the test got a another free pack so hopefully I can find her or something close again. But I do have the all the phenos in beans tho crossed with Silverback Jack. I need and must have Dank Sinatra if I don't get anymore from this papa must get those. Hopefully those KBK x 88g13/hp will produce like I think they will


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 11, 2016)

Anyone run the blueberry hashplant or mothers milk? Those two interest me


----------



## doniawon (Mar 11, 2016)

member: 919979"]Anyone run the blueberry hashplant or mothers milk? Those two interest me[/QUOTE]
I just cracked more cowbell they r In solos now. N my mothers milk should b here yesterday.. ill update with pics..
Both are new to me..I had the forum cut but my yeilds were low so I'm hoping the production is better w the cowbell.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 11, 2016)

<3 <3

Oh also.


UW Black x Dragonsblood f3 testers have landed. Can't fukn wait to wet these!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I just cracked more cowbell they r In solos now. N my mothers milk should b here yesterday.. ill update with pics..
> Both are new to me..I had the forum cut but my yeilds were low so I'm hoping the production is better w the cowbell.


The papa should beef up the yields on this one. Forum cut really isn't for production but I've seen a couple growers get some yield most can't attain with it. I think it's all about setup with that cut but good luck to you in those. Will be watching love that dad so much


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> @D_Urbmon bro you killed those crosses!!!!. Damn you just showed me again why I love that 88g13/hp dad just look at the offspring. Now it makes me think of my keeper from the Hashplant 3 that's gone  but being that B man is such a great dude for completing the test got a another free pack so hopefully I can find her or something close again. But I do have the all the phenos in beans tho crossed with Silverback Jack. I need and must have Dank Sinatra if I don't get anymore from this papa must get those. Hopefully those KBK x 88g13/hp will produce like I think they will


Did B offer you a freebie for completion or did you have to drop a hint that you were looking to run more?


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 11, 2016)

Got my tester pack. Kush 4 x 88g13/hp.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 12, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Got my tester pack. Kush 4 x 88g13/hp.


What's the Kush 4? Other than for toking on....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 12, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Did B offer you a freebie for completion or did you have to drop a hint that you were looking to run more?


He also gifted me a pack of Deep Line Alchemy #3 after completing the test. I simply expressed how much I enjoyed it in the smoke report and he surprised me in the next round of testers. He's just a kind heart like that.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> He also gifted me a pack of Deep Line Alchemy #3 after completing the test. I simply expressed how much I enjoyed it in the smoke report and he surprised me in the next round of testers. He's just a kind heart like that.


From my understanding of what he told me this is what he does for all of his testers who complete the test and give him he info and pics on it. Not sure but I want to say so. Just all around great dude and hope to meet him one day.


----------



## futant (Mar 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> <3 <3
> 
> Oh also.
> 
> ...


that was on my pick list, I will be watching


----------



## futant (Mar 12, 2016)

#7 pheno of my NL#5 Purple x Old Mother Ghani testers day 74 and the tops look no where near as done as these lower buds


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Mar 12, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Anyone run the blueberry hashplant or mothers milk? Those two interest me


I ran a pack of mothers milk, at the same time I popped a full pack of prayer tower and biker kush along with another 15 or so seeds I only got 4 females out of 11 plants but I shit you not those 4 were the best 4 plants out of all 30 or so females I had at the time, took almost a year to pick my keeper but I still run that in every single crop and almost everyone asks for it by name now can never keep any around.


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 12, 2016)

Anyone order from GLG within past week? What are the free Bodhi seed options? Buy 2 packs get free, but what are the choices? Thanks


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2016)

KingBlunted said:


> Anyone order from GLG within past week? What are the free Bodhi seed options? Buy 2 packs get free, but what are the choices? Thanks


Go back a couple pages I posted the list of freebies and stuff from there and restocked and new strains


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> *RESTOCK AND NEW STRAINS OF BODHI*
> 
> * RESTOCKED *
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy. Looks like glg is beating out JB.co. this time around.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 12, 2016)

What does the "TT" stand for in the TT NL6?


----------



## jpdnkstr (Mar 12, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> What does the "TT" stand for in the TT NL6?


Trichome Tech


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 12, 2016)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I ran a pack of mothers milk, at the same time I popped a full pack of prayer tower and biker kush along with another 15 or so seeds I only got 4 females out of 11 plants but I shit you not those 4 were the best 4 plants out of all 30 or so females I had at the time, took almost a year to pick my keeper but I still run that in every single crop and almost everyone asks for it by name now can never keep any around.


Everyone asks for the mothers milk? Dam that sounds delicious. The blueberry sounds bomb too...esp with how the 88g13 looks...and I bet he used a bad ass blue dream cut...but also dank Sinatra gets thrown around too as being one of the top...man tough choices to make lol


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 12, 2016)

KingBlunted said:


> Thanks buddy. Looks like glg is beating out JB.co. this time around.


The best deal does seem to go kinda back and forth between jamesbean, big shoe and glg. But i try to go with big shoe as much as possible. Sometimes he doesnt have wat i want. It happens. But...

Shoe is always emailing back. Very detailed and honest takes when you ask for advise and hes usually pretty quick. Cuz he never sleeps.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 12, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Trichome Tech


Anybody run the tt nl#6 x appy freeb. Im interested but not sure wat to expect. Prolly some Dank. Lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 12, 2016)

Bummer bros I found bananas poking out of 2/6 of my Jabbas Stash last night. Will get pics at lights on. I think I'm gonna chop the 2. They have a banana or two poking out of several buds each. I'm 100% sure this is my fault caused by when I fudged up the light schedule with the property inspection.

Luckily though I have 2-3 copies of each of the Jabbas so hopefully next run I can do them more justice.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 12, 2016)

Well well... talk about a career change... Moving from cannabis into the e-liquid game. 

Since I started on mixology weed tastes sooooo bland. Working with pure esthers. Learning how to standardize natural flavor extractions... totally lost in this. 

What a killer activity to earn your bread from. Just.... YES.


----------



## genuity (Mar 12, 2016)

Stardawg Guava x A11 & lucky charms is looking good,about to hit flower..


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 12, 2016)

Haha Jeffy hit me up about calling him out on the Q typo for the Quava Hashplant. Super friendly dude. He asked if he could use my pictures too! I feel honored.


He also said to feel free to hit him up when we see spelling mistakes so I told him about the Dread Beard hehe


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Haha Jeffy hit me up about calling him out on the Q typo for the Quava Hashplant. Super friendly dude. He asked if he could use my pictures too! I feel honored.
> 
> 
> He also said to feel free to hit him up when we see spelling mistakes so I told him about the Dread Beard hehe


Drag boat Jeffy = Motarebel?

I know Mota owns GLG, just not sure if they're the same cat...?


----------



## unwine99 (Mar 12, 2016)

Goji OG Pheno #4 is coming down in the next 2-3 days when I get around to it. She was the fastest finisher -- a little less than 8 weeks -- she had a nice berry-ish smell come on toward the end but as it stands, the other 3 seem a little better. We'll see if that remains true after a nice slow dry and cure. Regardless, this plant was a pleasure to grow.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody run the tt nl#6 x appy freeb. Im interested but not sure wat to expect. Prolly some Dank. Lol


I'm wondering the same thing!
Always like pics of their nl in high times.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Drag boat Jeffy = Motarebel?
> 
> I know Mota owns GLG, just not sure if they're the same cat...?


Yea I'm pretty sure they're the same. I remember last year before GLG was popping and I told everyone about them and Jeffy people were saying I shouldn't say names lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 12, 2016)

I had no clue that it was Motarebel 

I've always been kinda curious about him though as I heard that A35 that Bodhi used in the Deep Line Alchemy #3 came from Mota?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 12, 2016)

Here's the testers! I'm super excited about this one. The UW x 88g13hp was dankalicious.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 12, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> Goji OG Pheno #4 is coming down in the next 2-3 days when I get around to it. She was the fastest finisher -- a little less than 8 weeks -- she had a nice berry-ish smell come on toward the end but as it stands, the other 3 seem a little better. We'll see if that remains true after a nice slow dry and cure. Regardless, this plant was a pleasure to grow.
> View attachment 3629913
> View attachment 3629914 View attachment 3629915


That's the pheno I would be looking for. Looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 12, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> Goji OG Pheno #4 is coming down in the next 2-3 days when I get around to it. She was the fastest finisher -- a little less than 8 weeks -- she had a nice berry-ish smell come on toward the end but as it stands, the other 3 seem a little better. We'll see if that remains true after a nice slow dry and cure. Regardless, this plant was a pleasure to grow.
> View attachment 3629913
> View attachment 3629914 View attachment 3629915





kmog33 said:


> That's the pheno I would be looking for. Looks great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She looks wonderful I hope you have her copied.


----------



## unwine99 (Mar 12, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's the pheno I would be looking for. Looks great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. If it had that dank cherry berry candy or OG-berrylicious smell that the other three phenos seem to have I would be all over it with that finishing time but it just hasn't been as impressive -- nice frost and nugs though for sure. Who knows, it may taste great with a mind fuck kind of high -- we shall see. 



D_Urbmon said:


> She looks wonderful I hope you have her copied.


Thanks! And damn right I do...I've made that mistake more times than I'd like to admit.  lol


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 12, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> Thanks man. If it had that dank cherry berry candy or OG-berrylicious smell that the other three phenos seem to have I would be all over it with that finishing time but it just hasn't been as impressive -- nice frost and nugs though for sure. Who knows, it may taste great with a mind fuck kind of high -- we shall see.
> 
> 
> Thanks! And damn right I do...I've made that mistake more times than I'd like to admit.  lol


That's just the goji structure I like. Which is all I can tell from the pics lol. I had a master with all the bag appeal in the world, but no smell. Had to let it go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 12, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> What's the Kush 4? Other than for toking on....


Lol

Bodhi over on BB said... "_kush 4 is an old afghani line from jim ortega used in alot of nevils early lines. its lemon lime cedar golf ball kush, potent, and very visually stunning..."
_


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 12, 2016)

Sounds amazing dude! lemon lime cedar golf ball kush!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 12, 2016)

Damn that sounds amazing!! @pnwmystery


----------



## elkamino (Mar 12, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well well... talk about a career change... Moving from cannabis into the e-liquid game.
> 
> Since I started on mixology weed tastes sooooo bland. Working with pure esthers. Learning how to standardize natural flavor extractions... totally lost in this.
> 
> What a killer activity to earn your bread from. Just.... YES.


You documenting this anywhere?


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Same here I love the strain folklore. I'm so geographically and culturally separated so it's all new news to me
> 
> Just snapped a bunch of pics. budporn incoming!
> 
> ...


Hows the taste on that smoke there sir?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 12, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Drag boat Jeffy = Motarebel?
> 
> I know Mota owns GLG, just not sure if they're the same cat...?


Jeffy was working the business before Mota bought it.. I'd guess no but there is plenty of room for me to be wrong..


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hows the taste on that smoke there sir?


To be honest it's quite a mild flavor, nothing extravagant. I don't even know what guava tastes like :O. I feel like it's not something one would comment on the flavor. The smell was pretty mild to begin too with but I think it's been almost 2 months in the jar now and it's developed quite nicely.

but the high is great. Potent. Nice and stoney. Super chill, no anxiety.


----------



## doniawon (Mar 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Bummer bros I found bananas poking out of 2/6 of my Jabbas Stash last night. Will get pics at lights on. I think I'm gonna chop the 2. They have a banana or two poking out of several buds each. I'm 100% sure this is my fault caused by when I fudged up the light schedule with the property inspection.]
> 
> Is this ur first round wih jabbastash?..
> I love ur work on this thread as well as peak seeds..


----------



## PuraVidaSativa (Mar 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> To be honest it's quite a mild flavor, nothing extravagant. I don't even know what guava tastes like :O.


The guava that grows here tastes like sweet, pink grapefruit to me.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 12, 2016)

PuraVidaSativa said:


> The guava that grows here tastes like sweet, pink grapefruit to me.


Oh man. Costa Rica is a beautiful place. And everyone i met was overly hospitable. Great to hear from some of those fine people
I did not have such a pleasure to smoke


----------



## futant (Mar 13, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Lol
> 
> Bodhi over on BB said... "_kush 4 is an old afghani line from jim ortega used in alot of nevils early lines. its lemon lime cedar golf ball kush, potent, and very visually stunning..."_


I believe that would make it one of the parents to Mad Farmers Clementine


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 13, 2016)

jabba dick pics 4 weeks in. they are getting the chop. 

naturally, these 2 have the biggest buds haha.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 13, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> jabba dick pics 4 weeks in. they are getting the chop.
> 
> naturally, these 2 have the biggest buds haha.
> 
> ...


I have this theory that if you have 10 plants and one of them herms, it'll be the best looking plant, always lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limonene (Mar 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Anyone run the blueberry hashplant or mothers milk? Those two interest me


hell yeah. I ran the mothers milk and i was so impressed. I did get a few micro seeds in a couple of them but it didn't spoil the end product. there were 2 main phenos and it was hard to pick a winner, they were both fire. I gave a pal a load of bodhi seed to run and pheno hunt and he felt the mothers milk was better than goji, kalifornia, satsuma and a couple of others i cant remember right now. It yields real nice too.
I just cropped bbhp on my last run, got 3 females from a pack, 1 was very leafy, no density but smelt real nice, the other 2 were extremely dense, 1 being a big yielder but slightly bland, the other was super frosty and sweet and will be getting another turn in my garden.I ran them on 11/13 light cycle and they didn't like it, next time ill run the keeper on 12/12 and i reckon it will be very special. one of the best looking 8 week strains I've ever seen.


----------



## limonene (Mar 13, 2016)

limonene said:


> hell yeah. I ran the mothers milk and i was so impressed. I did get a few micro seeds in a couple of them but it didn't spoil the end product. there were 2 main phenos and it was hard to pick a winner, they were both fire. I gave a pal a load of bodhi seed to run and pheno hunt and he felt the mothers milk was better than goji, kalifornia, satsuma and a couple of others i cant remember right now. It yields real nice too.
> I just cropped bbhp on my last run, got 3 females from a pack, 1 was very leafy, no density but smelt real nice, the other 2 were extremely dense, 1 being a big yielder but slightly bland, the other was super frosty and sweet and will be getting another turn in my garden.I ran them on 11/13 light cycle and they didn't like it, next time ill run the keeper on 12/12 and i reckon it will be very special. one of the best looking 8 week strains I've ever seen.


actually a lot of peoples feedback rated the mothers milk over the goji in my neck of the woods.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 13, 2016)

this is how i feel when i grow , watch thrive , harvest , cure , & smoke some bodhi nugz. i thank my boy for blessing me w/ such a fine cut. i let it go. sure. space. clone onlys. projects like c99 & a11. but the smoke... ow my ! so fire fuego flame !

SSDD w/ JTR pink lemonaide red bubz

dirty mitten direct. (b)east coast production.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 13, 2016)

elkamino said:


> You documenting this anywhere?


Yes. But it is not anonymous. Using my name and face so... this is the most I can share. For now...


----------



## ElBartoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi fellas, just wondering if the bodhi seeds on midweek song are the real deal? Anyone have grown some of them bodhi seeds from these guys?


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 13, 2016)

midweek is real. i use them for small orders of shit i cant find usa that i want asap.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 13, 2016)

ElBartoe said:


> Hi fellas, just wondering if the bodhi seeds on midweek song are the real deal? Anyone have grown some of them bodhi seeds from these guys?


theres a code too... i forget , like ...rolls20.

go look it up. great discount !


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 13, 2016)

Pretty sure I got a strawberry one... I'll have the wife give her a rub later.. Goji OG


----------



## GrayeVOx (Mar 13, 2016)

Here a few shots of Boysenberry hash plant at week 4


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody run the tt nl#6 x appy freeb. Im interested but not sure wat to expect. Prolly some Dank. Lol


Also any dry bud pics of the blueberry hashplant. Or a bodhi strain leaning towards his Santa Cruz Blue dream..
So a blue dream leaning blue lotus would be sufficient,


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Also any dry bud pics of the blueberry hashplant. Or a bodhi strain leaning towards his Santa Cruz Blue dream..
> So a blue dream leaning blue lotus would be sufficient,


@st0wandgrow didnt you test the Blueberry Hashplant? Throw some pics of that fire for this man please


----------



## Nu-Be (Mar 13, 2016)

ElBartoe said:


> Hi fellas, just wondering if the bodhi seeds on midweek song are the real deal? Anyone have grown some of them bodhi seeds from these guys?


I have a midweek song order that's been sitting in LA for...10 days since tracking said it hit the port? I'm confident it'll make it home to me, but I didn't pay for their "guaranteed" packaging.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> @st0wandgrow didnt you test the Blueberry Hashplant? Throw some pics of that fire for this man please


@limonene just finished a grow of this didn't he?? If I'm not mistaken he's already trimmed it as well..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh yeah, my wife says that the Goji OG we got is smelling just like a freshly opened bag of Fruit Loops cereal!! I think it smells damn good but I couldn't pinpoint that one until after she pointed it out... I'm not super great at the aroma thing...


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 13, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> I have a midweek song order that's been sitting in LA for...10 days since tracking said it hit the port? I'm confident it'll make it home to me, but I didn't pay for their "guaranteed" packaging.


My last order from midweek song with three packs of Bodhi sat in LA for close to 16 days before it saw fit to be delivered.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> @st0wandgrow didnt you test the Blueberry Hashplant? Throw some pics of that fire for this man please


I did not. I haven't signed up for any testing. Too many beans that I've already purchased to get in on that... although its tempting with all of the great sounding strains that B-man is turning out!


----------



## doniawon (Mar 13, 2016)

First run with B's genetics ..so far goood...


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 13, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I did not. I haven't signed up for any testing. Too many beans that I've already purchased to get in on that... although its tempting with all of the great sounding strains that B-man is turning out!


Damn I could've swore it was you  maybe it was @natro.hydro that tested that one. If it wasn't him then I can't remember who it was and this thread is too damn long to go back and look right now lol


----------



## futant (Mar 14, 2016)

Bodhi Tester NL#5Purple x Old Mother Ghani 
pheno 7 day 75 or 76


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 14, 2016)

futant said:


> Bodhi Tester NL#5Purple x Old Mother Ghani
> pheno 7 day 75 or 76
> View attachment 3631309
> View attachment 3631308


That is a nubby plant. Looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 14, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> You won't be disappointed! That blue dream cut he's got is the truth.





jimmy311 said:


> ???
> No joke! Im burnt on blue dream dnt mind if i ever smoke it again, flooded w it on w coast. Having said that, Its a growers dream, not a smokers dream imo. Bs cut is the best version ive seen and the bhp has my mouth watering in anticipation. Ive got 5 fem in week 8. One hard bd leaner, one hard hp leaner and the rest in between. Those are where it gets interesting. The 88g13hp brings a tart hashyness to the mix that gives the bd the scent of tart blueberry bubblegum. Its amazing cant wait to burn this shiz
> Shit I'd be doing backflips even with a broke back..lmao
> were u get em????! I Never had blue dream before.:'(...fml.
> i heard a lot about it tho





D_Urbmon said:


> more Guava.
> 
> damn GLG had us all thinking it was Quava Hashplant with that typo hahaha. How does one mistake the G for Q though. it's way across the keyboard haha
> 
> ...


nice my bro, nice. I been eyeballing that strain. Would u say its very chem-like?


hockeybry2 said:


> Anyone run the blueberry hashplant or mothers milk? Those two interest me


 sorry for the shitty pics guys. They were taken on the fly rn so dudes can get an idea, using my blue sunglasses held up to my phone to filter the hps light lol!! Theyre much frostier than they appear. Great yeild, easy to grow, vigor, flower time. The keeper pheno coulda been taken in week 6 if i was desperate. 80%cloudy. W the bb bubblegum scent. I would reccomend this to beginners and commercial growers


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hell ya dudes, happy to report, 10/10 testers have broke ground and are doing well. Goji raz sharpie x wookie

Im planning to start a journal on bb soon. I Go by the profile name Indigo Baebee on bb. Anyone know of a grow journal format i could copy n paste to fill out necessary info in an organized fashion? Im not super computer savvy but i just want to be able to share as much info as possible to the B and everyone else. Im nervous the journal may be the hardest part of the whole project


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 14, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3631349 View attachment 3631347
> 
> nice my bro, nice. I been eyeballing that strain. Would u say its very chem-like?
> sorry for the shitty pics guys. They were taken on the fly rn so dudes can get an idea, using my blue sunglasses held up to my phone to filter the hps light lol!! Theyre much frostier than they appear. Great yeild, easy to grow, vigor, flower time. The keeper pheno coulda been taken in week 6 if i was desperate. 80%cloudy. W the bb bubblegum scent. I would reccomend this to beginners and commercial growers


Shit! Only half my info came on that last post. Bhp- i got 5 fems from a pack. One g13hp leaner, one bd leaner and the rest in between. These are the interesting ones. The g13hp brings a hashy tart scent to the mix and w the bd it creates the scent of blueberry bubblegum. Im completely burnt on blue dream, wouldnt mind never smoking it again its flooded in my location. But this bhp has my mouth watering for reals. Can wait to burn one down! I will be buying another pack. B uses the best versions of whatever moms he uses. He made no exception w his bd.


----------



## futant (Mar 14, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That is a nubby plant. Looks great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


only the #7 has foxtailed out like that.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 14, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Oh yeah, my wife says that the Goji OG we got is smelling just like a freshly opened bag of Fruit Loops cereal!! I think it smells damn good but I couldn't pinpoint that one until after she pointed it out... I'm not super great at the aroma thing...


A Looper pheno. KILLER. Hope the cereal tatse is there that would be EPIC.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 14, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Hell ya dudes, happy to report, 10/10 testers have broke ground and are doing well. View attachment 3631351Goji raz sharpie x wookie
> 
> Im planning to start a journal on bb soon. I Go by the profile name Indigo Baebee on bb. Anyone know of a grow journal format i could copy n paste to fill out necessary info in an organized fashion? Im not super computer savvy but i just want to be able to share as much info as possible to the B and everyone else. Im nervous the journal may be the hardest part of the whole project


Just make regular comment of your observations with decent pics. Regular updates are all you need. The right questions will be asked and you will be there to answer to the best of your ability. 

No stress.


----------



## limonene (Mar 14, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Also any dry bud pics of the blueberry hashplant. Or a bodhi strain leaning towards his Santa Cruz Blue dream..
> So a blue dream leaning blue lotus would be sufficient,


i haven't got any dried bud pics but if u look at my gallery on breed bay u will see a few plant shots. The way i grow all netted down its kinda hard to get a good shot of a plant. The pic below is of 3 bbhp ladies, bottom right is the blue dream leaner that i didn't like, bottom left i think is 50/50 hybrid and the keeper, top left is a slightly bland (in comparison) but great yielding g13hp pheno. I grew them under 11/13 light cycle and they were ready in 7 weeks but i didn't hit full potential IMO. Amazing bag appeal and rock hard nugs, a bit shitty to trim though!


----------



## limonene (Mar 14, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Pretty sure I got a strawberry one... I'll have the wife give her a rub later.. Goji OG
> View attachment 3630784


love it!


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn I could've swore it was you  maybe it was @natro.hydro that tested that one. If it wasn't him then I can't remember who it was and this thread is too damn long to go back and look right now lol


That was me. It would feel a little redundant (I know this thread is massive lol) to post those pics again since I have posted them a couple times here. 
Will post the link to my journal on breedbay though
http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201363283-blue-dream-x-88-g13-hp-skywalker-og-x-88-g13-hp-bodhi-testers.html

Sorry I just feel a little narcissistic posting the same pics multiple times lol. Definitely a fire strain by my standards. The testers I grew are what inspired me to buy every 88g13/hp cross that sounds remotely interesting! 

Really fighting the urge to not grab guava hashplant, purple wookie, secret chief and Chem kesey...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn I could've swore it was you  maybe it was @natro.hydro that tested that one. If it wasn't him then I can't remember who it was and this thread is too damn long to go back and look right now lol


Haha! No worries.

I grew out a pack of his Dream Lotus. Maybe that's what you're thinking of. I also have the same SC Blue Dream cut that B uses. And yes, you are correct about Natro H testing that one. Big worm has grown it too.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanx @limonene, here wat im looking for. With my batman og, kalifornia, lemon hp, dream beaver, chem dom ssdd x wookie, white x wookie an mt temple. I need some flavor time.
So natural direction was Bs blue dream. Any suggestions for a strain that comes out with a beautiful sweet flavor. Potency or yield can come as secondary characteristics.
@D_Urbmon ...dank zappa?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 14, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Thanx @limonene, here wat im looking for. With my batman og, kalifornia, lemon hp, dream beaver, chem dom ssdd x wookie, white x wookie an mt temple. I need some flavor time.
> So natural direction was Bs blue dream. Any suggestions for a strain that comes out with a beautiful sweet flavor. Potency or yield can come as secondary characteristics.
> @D_Urbmon ...dank zappa?


A temple cross would be perfect for flavor.. Tiger temple and dream temple would produce flavors like that I would think... All I know is my temple of Larry was KILLER.. Sweet and sour gummy bears!! And the high... Best _feel good about your life and chill weed_ I've ever smoked actually... I bought up almost every temple cross I could get at the time. Haha.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Mar 14, 2016)

Just wanted to snap a picture of the sunshine daydream I just finished at day 60
   

Can't wait to give it a smoke


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 14, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> That was me. It would feel a little redundant (I know this thread is massive lol) to post those pics again since I have posted them a couple times here.
> Will post the link to my journal on breedbay though
> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201363283-blue-dream-x-88-g13-hp-skywalker-og-x-88-g13-hp-bodhi-testers.html
> 
> ...


Lol same here on the new hp x's. Fighting the urge, one day at a time


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 14, 2016)

budLIFE60 said:


> Just wanted to snap a picture of the sunshine daydream I just finished at day 60
> View attachment 3631586 View attachment 3631598 View attachment 3631599
> 
> Can't wait to give it a smoke


Legit! What scent/flavors are u experiencing? The pack i was blessed with was phenomenal possibly the best bud ive ever grown


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 14, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> A temple cross would be perfect for flavor.. Tiger temple and dream temple would produce flavors like that I would think... All I know is my temple of Larry was KILLER.. Sweet and sour gummy bears!! And the high... Best _feel good about your life and chill weed_ I've ever smoked actually... I bought up almost every temple cross I could get at the time. Haha.


Thanx, i do have a mt temple currently in the line up. Nice lemon limey taste, but super heady high.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 14, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> A temple cross would be perfect for flavor.. Tiger temple and dream temple would produce flavors like that I would think... All I know is my temple of Larry was KILLER.. Sweet and sour gummy bears!! And the high... Best _feel good about your life and chill weed_ I've ever smoked actually... I bought up almost every temple cross I could get at the time. Haha.


I just picked up Snow Temple as a free pack. I dont know much about it lol...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 14, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I just picked up Snow Temple as a free pack. I dont know much about it lol...


I'm excited about this one, as it's bodhi's temple mother cut to the snow lotus pappy.. Would love to start a project with this line and all of the superb ladies I come across when I eventually start digging through all of the temple crosses I have..


----------



## numberfour (Mar 14, 2016)

Dream Beaver is my list of strains to crack next, even more so when the Mrs turns up with a bottle of...


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 14, 2016)

wow a few days away and 10 pages to catch up on. Got a lot of pics I need to go through and post up. the nanner plant is happy enough. no new nanners showing.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 14, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> That was me. It would feel a little redundant (I know this thread is massive lol) to post those pics again since I have posted them a couple times here.
> Will post the link to my journal on breedbay though
> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201363283-blue-dream-x-88-g13-hp-skywalker-og-x-88-g13-hp-bodhi-testers.html
> 
> ...


All good bro post em up. Your pictures area always fiya! not like you just posted them yesterday haha. I've posted the same pics a couple times before haha. Grab that Guava!




JDGreen said:


> Thanx @limonene, here wat im looking for. With my batman og, kalifornia, lemon hp, dream beaver, chem dom ssdd x wookie, white x wookie an mt temple. I need some flavor time.
> So natural direction was Bs blue dream. Any suggestions for a strain that comes out with a beautiful sweet flavor. Potency or yield can come as secondary characteristics.
> @D_Urbmon ...dank zappa?


Dank Zappa is great don't get me wrong but I feel it's not something to grow for flavor there are probably better flavor selections out there.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Mar 14, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Legit! What scent/flavors are u experiencing? The pack i was blessed with was phenomenal possibly the best bud ive ever grown


Glad to hear that! I'm super pumped for this stran. I think Ive got more of a Bubba shine leading one its buttery sweet with some berry. Smells great. The other one has a little more funk. You still got yours?


----------



## Nu-Be (Mar 14, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> I have a midweek song order that's been sitting in LA for...10 days since tracking said it hit the port? I'm confident it'll make it home to me, but I didn't pay for their "guaranteed" packaging.


Haha ask and ye shall receive. 

P.S. The Dank Sinatra is a 12pk.


----------



## Junebud! (Mar 14, 2016)

Well here is my bodhi stash and more otw, ahh and some strayfox


----------



## futant (Mar 14, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Thanx @limonene, here wat im looking for. With my batman og, kalifornia, lemon hp, dream beaver, chem dom ssdd x wookie, white x wookie an mt temple. I need some flavor time.
> So natural direction was Bs blue dream. Any suggestions for a strain that comes out with a beautiful sweet flavor. Potency or yield can come as secondary characteristics.
> @D_Urbmon ...dank zappa?


*DBHP* supposedly there is geranium blossom terp profile phenos to be found and wierd sh#t as such.


----------



## futant (Mar 14, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I'm excited about this one, as it's bodhi's temple mother cut to the snow lotus pappy.. Would love to start a project with this line and all of the superb ladies I come across when I eventually start digging through all of the temple crosses I have..


All I managed to snag off of Temple stud was Tree of Life. Fortunately for me my great friend scrapmapple is still sitting on Temple beans from when the Bman released it! Now if I can only come up with a way to get him off a few...


----------



## futant (Mar 14, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Lol
> 
> Bodhi over on BB said... "_kush 4 is an old afghani line from jim ortega used in alot of nevils early lines. its lemon lime cedar golf ball kush, potent, and very visually stunning..."_


Mad Farmer is listing Kush 4 as the mother to the original Sensi Hindu Kush. hmm


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 14, 2016)

futant said:


> All I managed to snag off of Temple stud was Tree of Life. Fortunately for me my great friend scrapmapple is still sitting on Temple beans from when the Bman released it! Now if I can only come up with a way to get him off a few...


Unfortunately, I didn't get wind of the B man until the Temple pops was gone and there were no more offerings of the original cross... Lucky man your friend!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 14, 2016)

futant said:


> Mad Farmer is listing Kush 4 as the mother to the original Sensi Hindu Kush. hmm


That sounds even more intriguing than before!!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 14, 2016)

ship has landed. Anyone know the Durban he's using in these crosses ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 14, 2016)

off we go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 14, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Anyone know the Durban he's using in these crosses ?


oh damn!!!!
love durban's so much, a blast to grow.
are those your testers?!


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 15, 2016)

budLIFE60 said:


> Glad to hear that! I'm super pumped for this stran. I think Ive got more of a Bubba shine leading one its buttery sweet with some berry. Smells great. The other one has a little more funk. You still got yours?


Nice! First one sounds like the blue moonshine pheno. I believe its the most prevelant, someone feel free to correct me. U will not be disapointed. Nice yielder even the littles are tight. Berry buttery goodness

Yes i kept all four of my fems. Could not decide which was best. The blu moon pheno is awesome, i got a chem leaner thats chem + buttery flav w a slight fruit undertone almost grapish, super frosty and tighter nugs. Got a bubba leaner thats the biggest yeilder and rather perfumy kushy+buttery. Then the mysterious #4 pheno. Not as frosty, a bit more pistils, could easily go 10 weeks. Lacks any other scent besides the buttery scent and flav. Takes a but longer to cure, but the high is outstanding. I was gonna let it go until i cured it nice. Super narco buzz. U be the judge


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 15, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> oh damn!!!!
> love durban's so much, a blast to grow.
> are those your testers?!


Yep. Have been looking for a decent bubba for a while. Saw this one and jumped on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yep. Have been looking for a decent bubba for a while. Saw this one and jumped on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pick!! I must've been too into testing a wookie cross that I over looked this one.. Sounds beastly!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 15, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Nice pick!! I must've been too into testing a wookie cross that I over looked this one.. Sounds beastly!


Wookie was my next choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 15, 2016)

Weed caterpillar!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 15, 2016)

Tigermelon X DBF3 pheno 3


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 15, 2016)

Tigermelon X DBF3 pheno 2


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 15, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Tigermelon X DBF3 pheno 3View attachment 3632191 View attachment 3632192


That's a pretty one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 15, 2016)

Tigermelon X DBF3 pheno 1 (polyploidy fatty)


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 15, 2016)

Goji OG (fruit loops pheno)


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's a pretty one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's the one I chose to keep..


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 15, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> She's the one I chose to keep..


That would've been my pick out of the two you just posted as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That would've been my pick out of the two you just posted as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel it'll be the terpiest of the three. #2 is gassy and greasy and I'm sure she'll be missed but, c'est la vie.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Mar 15, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Nice! First one sounds like the blue moonshine pheno. I believe its the most prevelant, someone feel free to correct me. U will not be disapointed. Nice yielder even the littles are tight. Berry buttery goodness
> 
> Yes i kept all four of my fems. Could not decide which was best. The blu moon pheno is awesome, i got a chem leaner thats chem + buttery flav w a slight fruit undertone almost grapish, super frosty and tighter nugs. Got a bubba leaner thats the biggest yeilder and rather perfumy kushy+buttery. Then the mysterious #4 pheno. Not as frosty, a bit more pistils, could easily go 10 weeks. Lacks any other scent besides the buttery scent and flav. Takes a but longer to cure, but the high is outstanding. I was gonna let it go until i cured it nice. Super narco buzz. U be the judge


Awesome! Good words brother. Can't wait to test the smoke. I agree the blue moonshine pheno seems to have pulled a bit more weight than my other gal. I like the sound of the Bubba pheno I was hoping to get one of those as well. Gun to the head, if ya had to pick, which would it be?


----------



## futant (Mar 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> ship has landed. Anyone know the Durban he's using in these crosses ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope but I believe scrapmapple is about to start testing Triangle x Durban that the Bman sent him awhile back he is just now getting to. Going to be interesting to see both of these in the works at about the same time.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 15, 2016)

futant said:


> Nope but I believe scrapmapple is about to start testing Triangle x Durban that the Bman sent him awhile back he is just now getting to. Going to be interesting to see both of these in the works at about the same time.


I did t even see the triangle cross. That should be a good one as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futant (Mar 15, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> oh damn!!!!
> love durban's so much, a blast to grow.
> are those your testers?!


You obviously haven't had to trim pounds of the Durban floating around the PNW. Good as its positive traits are, it is a trimmers frikkin nightmare.


----------



## futant (Mar 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I did t even see the triangle cross. That should be a good one as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it was a few tests back. _Scrap_ had some setbacks in his garden he had to correct that prevented him from running testers in a timely fashion for a bit. Now he is playing catch-up with what he was already given instead of asking for more.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 15, 2016)

futant said:


> You obviously haven't had to trim pounds of the Durban floating around the PNW. Good as its positive traits are, it is a trimmers frikkin nightmare.


Well hopefully it pulls more of its structure from the bubba. That ones an easy trimmer. I haven't run a Durban cross in a while but I remember the one I've run being stretchy bitches. Should be interesting to see how the two straits push of phenotypical dominance lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 15, 2016)

So anyone have info on either the Durban or bubba b is using. I'm going to assume it's a Durban dad because it's in several of the crosses. Is he crossing Katsus bubba cut?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So anyone have info on either the Durban or bubba b is using. I'm going to assume it's a Durban dad because it's in several of the crosses. Is he crossing Katsus bubba cut?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He has two different Bubba cuts....original Bubba and Katsu Bubba. I'm pretty sure he would've said Katsu on it if that was the mom he used.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> He has two different Bubba cuts....original Bubba and Katsu Bubba. I'm pretty sure he would've said Katsu on it if that was the mom he used.


Thanks for the info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bubba he has, i believe, is a pre1992 bubba that was called "Baba kush" back then wen he recieved it. 
Again i dont remember where o heard or read this, prolly breedbay, but its a very short low stretch, Very wide dark leaf indica. And brings the dark coffee roast earthy terps. 
Any one feel free to contest, cuz i dont remember where i got this info


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 15, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't get wind of the B man until the Temple pops was gone and there were no more offerings of the original cross... Lucky man your friend!


I got Snow Temple in the mail yesterday from JamesBean, it was a promo pack!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 15, 2016)

I know that I dont have as many Bodhi packs as most of you guys, but I do have 8 now. I am seriously considering giving everything the chop and starting with ONLY Bodhi strains. I was very happy with Silver Mnt and it is probably one of the few that I do want to keep. Here is my little list of strains...

5x Sunshine DayDream
Angelica
Boysenberry HP
Snow Temple

I ran Silver mnt and Prayer Tower, and I have Dream Beaver in veg. I think that I am on board now. I have some DNA/RP gear that is not really panning out and I have some old clones that are not really holding up against Silver mnt, so it might be time to chuck them! Thanks everyone for leading me here! I never would have known what Bodhi was if it wasnt for RIU!


----------



## GrayeVOx (Mar 15, 2016)

Your going to like that Dream Beaver. I just rolled up my last nugs and burnt them down yesterday with some friends. 

All I have grown is Bodhi gear so far and the 20 packs of his I have in the fridge makes it hard to buy any one else's work.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 15, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Your going to like that Dream Beaver. I just rolled up my last nugs and burnt them down yesterday with some friends. View attachment 3632542
> 
> All I have grown is Bodhi gear so far and the 20 packs of his I have in the fridge makes it hard to buy any one else's work.


I am not exactly a newb, but I made a mistake when I planted Beaver, it was freezing outside and I dont think that the heating mat really did anything. So, I got 6 beaver. I am heart-broke because I have not had germination problems for like 4yrs now. Looking back, most of my germination problems were during winter months!

Edit:
I am not here to complain about germination issues at all!!! I am saying that I made a newb mistake and I was hoping that someone else could learn from it possibly? I wish someone told me things, I usually have to figure it out on my own...


----------



## GrayeVOx (Mar 15, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am not exactly a newb, but I made a mistake when I planted Beaver, it was freezing outside and I dont think that the heating mat really did anything. So, I got 6 beaver. I am heart-broke because I have not had germination problems for like 4yrs now. Looking back, most of my germination problems were during winter months!


Sounds about right, I'm glad It doesn't get too cold around my way. There's still hope though, I got 4 females out of the 6 Beavers I popped! Just wish I would have tried cloning back then.


----------



## doniawon (Mar 15, 2016)

Think my freebies r going to the garbage..
I love mail day..mothers milk lotus larry more bluehashplant!!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 15, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Think my freebies r going to the garbage..
> I love mail day..mothers milk lotus larry more bluehashplant!!


Sprout them in the composter if you have one.. Better as nutrition in your garden than in the landfill!

ETA: of you have enough of them you can make a sprouted seed tea for your ladies too...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 15, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I know that I dont have as many Bodhi packs as most of you guys, but I do have 8 now. I am seriously considering giving everything the chop and starting with ONLY Bodhi strains. I was very happy with Silver Mnt and it is probably one of the few that I do want to keep. Here is my little list of strains...
> 
> 5x Sunshine DayDream
> Angelica
> ...



There are things I want to pop but I never usually make it past the Bodhi beans... The mans work is too good and he is too generous..


----------



## MojoRizing (Mar 15, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Your going to like that Dream Beaver. I just rolled up my last nugs and burnt them down yesterday with some friends. View attachment 3632542
> 
> All I have grown is Bodhi gear so far and the 20 packs of his I have in the fridge makes it hard to buy any one else's work.


Fucking beautiful nugs man. I have a pack of Dream Beaver sitting right next to me because she is my next strain to run.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 15, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Sprout them in the composter if you have one.. Better as nutrition in your garden than in the landfill!
> 
> ETA: of you have enough of them you can make a sprouted seed tea for your ladies too...


LOL I have put all my "no go" freebies (autos and barnies mostly) along with all the bag seed I have gathered over the years. Got a little over 100 beans, gonna put about 20 each in water bottles and drop them in different little patches while I am put disc gofing. See if anything comes up and lives on it's own


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 15, 2016)

1 for 3 dream beaver
1 for 2 lemon D x 88g13hp 

HERE WE GO!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 15, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> LOL I have put all my "no go" freebies (autos and barnies mostly) along with all the bag seed I have gathered over the years. Got a little over 100 beans, gonna put about 20 each in water bottles and drop them in different little patches while I am put disc gofing. See if anything comes up and lives on it's own


LOL!! A friend of mine got married in Florida (Marco Island) a few summers ago and I took all of my seeds I was never going to grow and planted them all throughout the resort we were staying at in various little outdoor gardens on the property. I made sure to place them in among other flowers and shrubs so they wouldn't stick out too much. Hoping maybe the grounds keeper or a maid stumbled upon them and had some smoke for the winter!


----------



## doniawon (Mar 15, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> LOL!! A friend of mine got married in Florida (Marco Island) a few summers ago and I took all of my seeds I was never going to grow and planted them all throughout the resort we were staying at in various little outdoor gardens on the property. I made sure to place them in among other flowers and shrubs so they wouldn't stick out too much. Hoping maybe the grounds keeper or a maid stumbled upon them and had some smoke for the winter!


Did u plant any at clam diggers by chance?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 15, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Did u plant any at clam diggers by chance?


Nope. All on the resort grounds.


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 15, 2016)

Loving the structure on this little Sunshine Daydream, getting it's stretch on!


----------



## calicat (Mar 15, 2016)

Black Triangle F2 Dirty Room Restock...Full on TK Pheno..Sorry for blurriness


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 15, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> LOL I have put all my "no go" freebies (autos and barnies mostly) along with all the bag seed I have gathered over the years. Got a little over 100 beans, gonna put about 20 each in water bottles and drop them in different little patches while I am put disc gofing. See if anything comes up and lives on it's own


I love it! It's too dry around these parts for anything like cannabis to get along without help... Sounds fun though..


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 15, 2016)

Still looking for a lead on the TT nl#6 x appy freebie. 
Or the nl#6 female.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 15, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I love it! It's too dry around these parts for anything like cannabis to get along without help... Sounds fun though..


I pretty much live in swamp/wetlands. Great soil and what not but I am too far north for anything to finish in time outdoors without some light dep


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 15, 2016)

budLIFE60 said:


> Awesome! Good words brother. Can't wait to test the smoke. I agree the blue moonshine pheno seems to have pulled a bit more weight than my other gal. I like the sound of the Bubba pheno I was hoping to get one of those as well. Gun to the head, if ya had to pick, which would it be?


Man honestly, i cant pick lol thats why my mother room is double stuffed haha. Maybe the blu moonshine but since its more common, idk. Heres what im choosing between- 

Blu moon- best flavor, medical high
Chem- best looking, potent
Bubba- best yeild, good flav
#4 pheno- best high super narcotic/medicinal


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 15, 2016)

futant said:


> You obviously haven't had to trim pounds of the Durban floating around the PNW. Good as its positive traits are, it is a trimmers frikkin nightmare.


Dude u aint joking!


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 15, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I know that I dont have as many Bodhi packs as most of you guys, but I do have 8 now. I am seriously considering giving everything the chop and starting with ONLY Bodhi strains. I was very happy with Silver Mnt and it is probably one of the few that I do want to keep. Here is my little list of strains...
> 
> 5x Sunshine DayDream
> Angelica
> ...


5 packs of ssdd hell ya brother!! Im all jelly over here! I also been eyeballing tht angelica AND boysenberry! When u popping those? In sure u will keep us filled in


calicat said:


> Black Triangle F2 Dirty Room Restock...Full on TK Pheno..Sorry for blurriness
> 
> View attachment 3632641


dopeness!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 15, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> 5 packs of ssdd hell ya brother!! Im all jelly over here! I also been eyeballing tht angelica AND boysenberry! When u popping those? In sure u will keep us filled in
> 
> dopeness!


I am going to pop them right away! I might have to do 2 packs at a time though... I still have Tangie seeds, but my new Bodhi stuff is getting priority! I am excited about Boysenberry, but I am still undecided on the 2nd pack! I am probably going to do SSDD next round, so that only leaves Snow Temple and Angelica for this round... I am leaning Angelica


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 15, 2016)

My compost should be done by the time the seeds are ready to flower! I have been listening to GreaseMonkey in the "Organic" section, much appreciated, and I actually took his advice on buying seeds also! I learned to listen to experience and I feel privileged that someone like that would spend so much time teaching me!

Here is my compost and my new worm bin that I am working on. The worm bin will be a 3 section, side migrating system.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Mar 15, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Man honestly, i cant pick lol thats why my mother room is double stuffed haha. Maybe the blu moonshine but since its more common, idk. Heres what im choosing between-
> 
> Blu moon- best flavor, medical high
> Chem- best looking, potent
> ...


Haha ok man, had to ask. they all seem to have a special something to them. I don't blame ya for keeping them all I know both of mine will be sticking around for awhile. I think they are my favorite to grow so far. Can't wait for my goji og to arrive now.


----------



## limonene (Mar 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Still looking for a lead on the TT nl#6 x appy freebie.
> Or the nl#6 female.


i found this for ya JD

Nl6 was developed by trichome technology. It's a mix of nl5, nl1 and another nl I can't remember. Was bred for power and shorter bloom time. Turns purple and red colors towards the end of cycle in mid 70s or lower. Best grown single colas and while switching over trim off the bottoms that won't fill in. You can pack a bunch right next to eaxhother under each 1000. Flower time as early as 45 and max at 62. Anything past 62 is not needed. Strong skunk while growing in veg and bloom but very strong skunk on dried cured buds. The cut is a little nute sensitive so if its your first run don't go to hard on the nutes till you know what she likes.... Over feeding can give her lockout decently early.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 15, 2016)

limonene said:


> i found this for ya JD
> 
> Nl6 was developed by trichome technology. It's a mix of nl5, nl1 and another nl I can't remember. Was bred for power and shorter bloom time. Turns purple and red colors towards the end of cycle in mid 70s or lower. Best grown single colas and while switching over trim off the bottoms that won't fill in. You can pack a bunch right next to eaxhother under each 1000. Flower time as early as 45 and max at 62. Anything past 62 is not needed. Strong skunk while growing in veg and bloom but very strong skunk on dried cured buds. The cut is a little nute sensitive so if its your first run don't go to hard on the nutes till you know what she likes.... Over feeding can give her lockout decently early.


Love and Good Vibes to you sir. Mucho Appriecioso!


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 15, 2016)

futant said:


> You obviously haven't had to trim pounds of the Durban floating around the PNW. Good as its positive traits are, it is a trimmers frikkin nightmare.


I just don't mind trimming. But I agree it is a time killer. And nah man, I live in central cali so no trimming pounds from the wild outdoor west


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 15, 2016)

SL 1 day 34 No UvB this round. Was curious so cut it for this round. Really I just haven't got this new room that dialed yet. Long way to go.
 

SL 1 day 24


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 15, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Wow let me know what strains do that. Very interesting. Almost all of mine are 9 blades


Found another one, haha.
Dank Sinatra - 3 phenos, 2 showing 11, and one showing 12 maybe working on 13


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a 11leafer on a LT pheno. not sure which one it is yet


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 16, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am going to pop them right away! I might have to do 2 packs at a time though... I still have Tangie seeds, but my new Bodhi stuff is getting priority! I am excited about Boysenberry, but I am still undecided on the 2nd pack! I am probably going to do SSDD next round, so that only leaves Snow Temple and Angelica for this round... I am leaning Angelica


 its a shame tangie didnt make the cut here either. Good strain, just cant compete w this bodhi madness! I put my last keeper momma out to pasture last round. Clones will be given out to friends in hopes that theyll keep her around

I hear good things abt that HA OG. Havent seen a lot of info on it other than Bs description. Anyone got pics/info on the angelica?



budLIFE60 said:


> Haha ok man, had to ask. they all seem to have a special something to them. I don't blame ya for keeping them all I know both of mine will be sticking around for awhile. I think they are my favorite to grow so far. Can'to wait for my goji og to arrive now.


Goji og on left, mothers milk on right 20 days from seed soak. Very similar structure so far. MM is bout an inch taller, gojis a lil more broad n squat.


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 16, 2016)

(Goji raz sharpie x wookie) testers. trichs on 4 of 10 seedlings. I dnt think ive noticed this before. This good or bad? Lol. 

Ive seen "stress" trics before but.... These dnt seem stressed at all


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 16, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Found another one, haha.
> Dank Sinatra - 3 phenos, 2 showing 11, and one showing 12 maybe working on 13
> View attachment 3633164 View attachment 3633163 View attachment 3633162


Could this be a way to determine phenotype in vegging plants?


----------



## budLIFE60 (Mar 16, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> its a shame tangie didnt make the cut here either. Good strain, just cant compete w this bodhi madness! I put my last keeper momma out to pasture last round. Clones will be given out to friends in hopes that theyll keep her around
> 
> I hear good things abt that HA OG. Havent seen a lot of info on it other than Bs description. Anyone got pics/info on the angelica?
> 
> ...


Those are some nice healthy plants you've got there! Good work! Keep us posted. Wanna see how they turn out.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 16, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Could this be a way to determine phenotype in vegging plants?


It definitely shows part of The phenotypical representation during veg. I can usually tell how many different phenos I am going to get based on the way they looks as seedlings/in veg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Could this be a way to determine phenotype in vegging plants?


Oh yes mos def bro. There are many characteristics a plant shows to determine phenos. Growth, vigor, leaf patterns, branch thickness, smell/stem run etc will all help determine phenos in veg.


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 16, 2016)

Bruce Banner x Apollo11G F3


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 16, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Bruce Banner x Apollo11G F3View attachment 3633347


looks like chopped off hulk nuts with out the green. Those things are huge!! haha


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 16, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> looks like chopped off hulk nuts with out the green. Those things are huge!! haha


LMAO had the Hulk neutered "smash no more"


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

Tranquil Elephantizer Remix V2


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 16, 2016)

Gonna order myself a pack of Guava Hashplant along with one other but undecided. I need help picking the other one. So many choices. Chem Kesey sounds interesting as the Skunk VA has been talked about a lot recently. 


I wanted to use GLG but having to provide proof of age is kind of a hassle. Even if I were to go down to a Staples and photocopy my Drivers license how do I get it into my computer? Does staples have a scan/email type service? Might just go with SVoC for simplicity sake.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Gonna order myself a pack of Guava Hashplant along with one other but undecided. I need help picking the other one. So many choices. Chem Kesey sounds interesting as the Skunk VA has been talked about a lot recently.
> 
> 
> I wanted to use GLG but having to provide proof of age is kind of a hassle. Even if I were to go down to a Staples and photocopy my Drivers license how do I get it into my computer? Does staples have a scan/email type service? Might just go with SVoC for simplicity sake.


Could always take a picture of it on your cellphone, upload it to imgur, blur out your info except for DOB and send it over? Lol it is kind of a hassle, but pretty easy for me to do that sort of thing.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 16, 2016)

WOW I feel dumb now LOL.......... didn't even cross my mind. That is exactly what I'll do hahahaha.


Thanks @pnwmystery


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 16, 2016)

I need something that yields well and finishes under 10 weeks. Pref 9. I'd really like to try and grow myself out of debt.

Also anyone know if GLG accepts cash in the mail?


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 16, 2016)

*Chem Kesey or Boysenberry Hashplant! wish I could order from GLG.*


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 16, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> WOW I feel dumb now LOL.......... didn't even cross my mind. That is exactly what I'll do hahahaha.
> 
> 
> Thanks @pnwmystery


Great advice from @pnwmystery , GLG is badass as a whole, the whole preorder thing is great when you don't want to compromise...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 16, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I just picked up Snow Temple as a free pack. I dont know much about it lol...


I just read today that someone has a female snow temple about to flower that smells of cucumber lime Gatorade on the stem rub... @michigami over at ICMAG I believe.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 16, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> *Chem Kesey or Boysenberry Hashplant! wish I could order from GLG.*


I think they ship internationally?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 16, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I need something that yields well and finishes under 10 weeks. Pref 9. I'd really like to try and grow myself out of debt.
> 
> Also anyone know if GLG accepts cash in the mail?


http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/KOS/DarkMatter.html I know that this isn't Bodhi but seeing as you're in Canada....

I have this strain and for a short flowering plant you'll be syked at the yield.. 10 seeds for $62 US or 73 canandian.  

ETA: this is actually where I bought my packs of Dark Matter..


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 16, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/KOS/DarkMatter.html I know that this isn't Bodhi but seeing as you're in Canada....
> 
> I have this strain and for a short flowering plant you'll be syked at the yield.. 10 seeds for $62 US or 73 canandian.


aha but does it have the irie vibes, potency and bag appeal that the guava hashplant has?  

I really want another pack of the Guava Hashplant though I love this herb and I didn't clone it. And if I'm gonna get 1 pack I gotta get 2 for the freebie.  Plus Bodhi deserves a purchase or two from me. I kinda want to grab another pack of Dank Zappa too because well... dank. But I'm serious I can't deal with those munchies from that strain. 

secret chief, red eye jedi, goji og, chem kesey.

Wish I had a larger budget haha.


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 16, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I think they ship internationally?


Really I sent them a message and was told they don't ship.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 16, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Really I sent them a message and was told they don't ship.


aw bummer dude I assumed they did because when signing up they have a dropdown menu with planets country list.


but I'm most certain SVoC ships to UK.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 16, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I need something that yields well and finishes under 10 weeks. Pref 9. I'd really like to try and grow myself out of debt.
> 
> Also anyone know if GLG accepts cash in the mail?


Yes cash or money order.


----------



## limonene (Mar 16, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Really I sent them a message and was told they don't ship.


i receive my beans to the uk, they definitely ship.


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 16, 2016)

Maybe I should've just ordered and not asked, but I was defiantly told they don't ship..... I got told the same with Rocky Mountain also.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2016)

Pheno 1 of apollo 11 x SL, about to get chopped on day 60


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 16, 2016)

Well done Amos! How many phenos did you get?


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh yes mos def bro. There are many characteristics a plant shows to determine phenos. Growth, vigor, leaf patterns, branch thickness, smell/stem run etc will all help determine phenos in veg.


I ask because im tryna find a good way to find specific male phenos, with a limited amt of testing and flowering them. For example to find a ssdd butter cut male possibly by veg characteristics, then flower and test once youve narrowed it down to a few possible males. 

I realize this is prob no new idea, but i am brand new to breeding and my knowledge is very limited. Alot if stuff to read thru and filter. Theres not a doubt in my mind that some of the best growers in the world are active on this very thread. Thank you all for all your contributions!!


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 16, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I need something that yields well and finishes under 10 weeks. Pref 9. I'd really like to try and grow myself out of debt.
> 
> Also anyone know if GLG accepts cash in the mail?


Id say blueberry hp my brother


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 16, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Id say blueberry hp my brother


ah yes I should have thought of this. Blue Dream is supposed to be quite the yielder huh?

Any nice 9 week phenos in there?


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 16, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> ah yes I should have thought of this. Blue Dream is supposed to be quite the yielder huh?
> 
> Any nice 9 week phenos in there?


My knowledge is limited, im harvesting my first run now. Posted some info on em a couple days ago but ill try n get some better pics up tonight. Havent smoked em yet but based off growing them, there is a fast flower big yeilding gnarly one that has a metallic candy coat look to its leaves in veg. This on can be done in 7 weeks. Very good yeild and structure. Streches a bit but Scroggs real nice n fills in w big ass gnarly densies. Smells really good like blueberry bubblegum


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Well done Amos! How many phenos did you get?


Thanks, but it's not me, amigo. I mostly just change the reservoirs.  It's a good plant that happened to like her meals, and had no interest in complaining.  Same w/ her sister.

Two females out of 5 beans, and 2 distinct phenos. This one got some nice purpleing the last two weeks. Kind of round-top buds; the other is more pine coned shape w/o the purple, like a couple of Gojis I've had, so I'm guessing it's the SL leaner. She'll be down either Fri or Sunday. She's also the big yielder.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 16, 2016)

Damn! you guys slayed it  @Amos Otis @pnwmystery


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2016)

@torontoke : Does she look like yours?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Damn! you guys slayed it  @Amos Otis @pnwmystery


Far too kind, amigo, but I'm pretty happy with them. I expect some fine smoke; perhaps the SL leaner can cover for my empty Goji jars the next 3 months.


----------



## torontoke (Mar 16, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> @torontoke : Does she look like yours?


Very very similar similar.
Bud structure looks awesome.
You will enjoy her I think


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 16, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> ah yes I should have thought of this. Blue Dream is supposed to be quite the yielder huh?
> 
> Any nice 9 week phenos in there?


Yeah there are some quicker 88 g13hp leaning phenos to be found, they were no slouch in yield dept either.
Your a sifter though bro so I hope when you are saying yield you mean trichs not nugs, gotta grow for the amber not the green lol 
 cus she definitely wins in the trich yield hands down.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 16, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah there are some quicker 88 g13hp leaning phenos to be found, they were no slouch in yield dept either.
> Your a sifter though bro so I hope when you are saying yield you mean trichs not nugs, gotta grow for the amber not the green lol
> cus she definitely wins in the trich yield hands down.


haha i hear ya bro and you are right but I want to try to pull off a few good crops in the future to get out of debt. and I need the right strain to do that.

a guy can dream right? and then I build on those dreams like the beaver.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 16, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Damn! you guys slayed it  @Amos Otis @pnwmystery


Thank you!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 16, 2016)

You guys are fucking cool. (I'm lumping the ladies in that statement too) I would be nowhere in the grow game without you all to shoot around with, I appreciate it...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 16, 2016)

Hell yea this thread is one of the coolest corners of the web. Glad I found it somehow.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 16, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Far too kind, amigo, but I'm pretty happy with them. I expect some fine smoke; perhaps the SL leaner can cover for my empty Goji jars the next 3 months.


they're all unique in my limited experience, but it sure wont hurt ya


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 17, 2016)

Going to pop these very soon!


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 17, 2016)

initial show of sex 6/7 days in for the LT,goji,SL showing 4 males. 3 goji, 1 SL so far. Nice looking dudes though. Gotta see if I can put a tent or two together real quick because that is exactly what I need... more half ass-d/equipped growing space lol


----------



## morbili (Mar 17, 2016)

Mine are waiting for the next run now the tent is full.But next time it is reserved only for these sensi star x db f3


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 17, 2016)

Anybody know of a website to order Aficionado Seeds? Can you only get them in shops in norcal?


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 17, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Anybody know of a website to order Aficionado Seeds? Can you only get them in shops in norcal?



On the Facebook page they've got this link, don't no if that's any help. http://acsb.co/


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Mar 17, 2016)

Just put these in water yesterday


----------



## morbili (Mar 17, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Anybody know of a website to order Aficionado Seeds? Can you only get them in shops in norcal?


you can try sourpatchseeds.com


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 17, 2016)

Still haven't found any new info on the godhead. I wish I could see a journal. Why so little info out there? 

I know. I should just grow some balls and do it myself. lol. 

Also? Why are the main stems hollow? Is this normal for Bodhi? Just curious.kinda bored at work today. Carry on.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 17, 2016)

was messing with a program today. real quick turn down SL ^^


This LT lady is interesting. Can't wait to see her grow out for the next 9 weeks.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2016)

morbili said:


> you can try sourpatchseeds.com


Yea they used to carry them but nothing in stock now. Always heard their gear is good but the prices are insane. They have some rare/heirloom stuff but they want $500 for 10pk but will get to try a cut of Black Lime Reserve eventually


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Still haven't found any new info on the godhead. I wish I could see a journal. Why so little info out there?
> 
> I know. I should just grow some balls and do it myself. lol.
> 
> Also? Why are the main stems hollow? Is this normal for Bodhi? Just curious.kinda bored at work today. Carry on.


I think the info for that may be over at BB but I could be wrong. If you can't find anything def means it's time to grow them  

Hollow stems is a trait in cannabis it doesn't pertain to a specific breeder. Word has always been that if you have hollow plants then it's greater chance for high potency. There isn't any data to verify this but that's been the word


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 17, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> View attachment 3634337
> was messing with a program today. real quick turn down SL ^^
> 
> 
> This LT lady is interesting. Can't wait to see her grow out for the next 9 weeks.


I have been meaning to ask you what kind of strains that you get for PTSD? Knock-out indicas are the obvious choice, but what about a functional strain? Man, I started getting more sativa dom plants like Silver mnt and it almost gets me aggressive! I realize that my heart rate is going and I feel great, but it also feels like a short circuit of nerves in my stomach. It feels like it triggers my adrenal gland, which is what PTSD is! Adrenaline is probably my biggest problem, it gets triggered too easily and it leaves me exhausted when it is over. I did a report over the effects of PTSD when I was going to college. It basically scars your hippocampus and amygdala. There are physical changes that happen in the brain with PTSD!!!

I just dont like the idea that I have to be sedated to "behave".... My wife tells me to smoke something when she sees me getting this way

Edit: I didnt mean to sound like I am abusive towards my wife! It is the males in my family and my friends that cause problems.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 17, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have been meaning to ask you what kind of strains that you get for PTSD? Knock-out indicas are the obvious choice, but what about a functional strain? Man, I started getting more sativa dom plants like Silver mnt and it almost gets me aggressive! I realize that my heart rate is going and I feel great, but it also feels like a short circuit of nerves in my stomach. It feels like it triggers my adrenal gland, which is what PTSD is! Adrenaline is probably my biggest problem, it gets triggered too easily and it leaves me exhausted when it is over. I did a report over the effects of PTSD when I was going to college. It basically scars your hippocampus and amygdala. There are physical changes that happen in the brain with PTSD!!!
> 
> I just dont like the idea that I have to be sedated to "behave".... My wife tells me to smoke something when she sees me getting this way


Romulan is a really good one for PTSD. And if you cut it at the beginning of its window it doesn't get super couchlock you and you can be fairly productive on it. Ssh hybrids would probably also be decent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 17, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Going to pop these very soon!View attachment 3634192


Very cool!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 17, 2016)

Just put my order with GLG for Stardawg Guava and Lions Milk! WOoohoo!

picked Jungle Spice for my first choice freebie. that bubbleman congolese hype haha


----------



## calicat (Mar 17, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Anybody know of a website to order Aficionado Seeds? Can you only get them in shops in norcal?


Unfortunately SVOC carrying them did not go through sometime ago. And yes you are correct most of their wares can be found in Norcal dispensaries ( just a select few ). Some of my favorites sungrown in 2015 from different farmers were Black Lime Reserve and Cherry Limeaide. Very complex terpenoid signatures on both strains. Good luck acquiring those genetics broski.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 17, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Just put my order with GLG for Stardawg Guava and Lions Milk! WOoohoo!
> 
> picked Jungle Spice for my first choice freebie. that bubbleman congolese hype haha


What is this.....bubblemans hype?


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 17, 2016)

So all of the bubba X Durban I have going seem to be poking out. .







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So all of the bubba X Durban I have going seem to be poking out. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting cross sir. Golf clap(slow head nod)


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 17, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> What is this.....bubblemans hype?


He's been hyping up the congolese for a while like it's the holy grail. Supposed to have a killer high unlike no other. And there was a bunch of drama from a Breedbay member surrounding him acquiring his cut of it. Sounds like something special in that congo. 

I have no clue if it's the same cut or lineage that Bodhi uses though.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 17, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Interesting cross sir. Golf clap(slow head nod)


Yeah should make for a really interesting flavor I think lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 17, 2016)

calicat said:


> Unfortunately SVOC carrying them did not go through sometime ago. And yes you are correct most of their wares can be found in Norcal dispensaries ( just a select few ). Some of my favorites sungrown in 2015 from different farmers were Black Lime Reserve and Cherry Limeaide. Very complex terpenoid signatures on both strains. Good luck acquiring those genetics broski.


Damn, sounds like I'll need the luck, eh? Both of those sound great and I'd jump on either like a grenade... Thanks for always lookin' out @calicat , droppin' that knowledge per the usual..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 17, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> On the Facebook page they've got this link, don't no if that's any help. http://acsb.co/


That is Aficionado's of Cannabis... Some "clever" _coat-tail riders...._ Thanks for the help brother..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I think the info for that may be over at BB but I could be wrong. If you can't find anything def means it's time to grow them
> 
> Hollow stems is a trait in cannabis it doesn't pertain to a specific breeder. Word has always been that if you have hollow plants then it's greater chance for high potency. There isn't any data to verify this but that's been the word


I have no scientific data to back this so take it for what you will.... I usually get hollow stems on girls that are really hungry for cal/mg or are/have been underfed for a long time.. If I can get the strain dialed 90% of the time the stems fill back white and solid.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I have no scientific data to back this so take it for what you will.... I usually get hollow stems on girls that are really hungry for cal/mg or are/have been underfed for a long time.. If I can get the strain dialed 90% of the time the stems fill back white and solid.


Oh I understand bro but this is good info to know and I know your not gonna tell me bullshit so it's good to know. I never seriously paid attention if my hollow stem plants were underfed or not and I never paid attention to see if those ladies smoked better then the others but imho if the person is genuinely tell the truth then all info is whether it may be backed by data or not it's good to know cus it may be something you encounter one day.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2016)

calicat said:


> Some of my favorites sungrown in 2015 from different farmers were Black Lime Reserve and Cherry Limeaide. Very complex terpenoid signatures on both strains. Good luck acquiring those genetics broski.


What a coincidence ! I happen to have about a dozen Cherry Limeade, from Brisco County Genetics.  TGA Chernobyl male x Cabin Fever Cherry White. Untested. Rare and extremely limited edition.


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 17, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Just put my order with GLG for Stardawg Guava and Lions Milk! WOoohoo!
> 
> picked Jungle Spice for my first choice freebie. that bubbleman congolese hype haha


Did you like that Stardawg Guava? Been kinda eyeing that one lol.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 17, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I have no scientific data to back this so take it for what you will.... I usually get hollow stems on girls that are really hungry for cal/mg or are/have been underfed for a long time.. If I can get the strain dialed 90% of the time the stems fill back white and solid.


I hope mine don't fill in. I was thinking bout keeping the main to take to work and shoot spit balls at people.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 17, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Did you like that Stardawg Guava? Been kinda eyeing that one lol.


I LOVE IT. absolutely love it. And so does my woman(she usually doesn't give a shit about what strain she tokes but she has been asking if it's ok she dips into the SG x HP jar which is how I have it labelled). Had to order a pack because I need more of it in my life. It's not often that I feel like that about a strain. I'd say definitely grab it if you've been eyeing it. Killer bag appeal. Great potency, great high. IRIE vibes type of high.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> What a coincidence ! I happen to have about a dozen Cherry Limeade, from Brisco County Genetics.  TGA Chernobyl male x Cabin Fever Cherry White. Untested.


Not the same bro. The Cherry Limeade they are talking about is from Aficionado Mendocino. They seem to have great stuff but they're seeds are dumb high $200+. Had a buddy who was gonna get me one of their rare/heirloom strains he lives out Cali they quoted him $500 had to pass. 78 OG LA Affie was the strain and from what they Aficionado is that it's the mother of La Confidential which me they bred La Affie but always heard it was an Afghan but Aficionado lists the genetics as (Heirloom Lemon Thai x '78 Colombian Gold x '78 Vintage Pakistani)


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 17, 2016)

I need to familiarize myself more with the PK Suge x g13hp but I keep dipping into the Guava HP.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 17, 2016)

Anybody grown out the Kalifornia (Nepali og x 88g13hp). Just gave 4 the wetness.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 17, 2016)

I too have heard that hollow stems is a good trait and linked to high potency. No clue though but it seems most of the plants I have grown have hollow stems.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 17, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I too have heard that hollow stems is a good trait and linked to high potency. No clue though but it seems most of the plants I have grown have hollow stems.


Mine aswell. But i havent seen a correlation to potency. Not thats it not, but i havent seen it. 
And i prefer the solid stalks. They r sturdier.Almost all the ssdd x wookies r solid. And the #3 appy dom keeper is one of my better plants. Im also keeping #7 ssdd dom for abit.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I need to familiarize myself more with the PK Suge x g13hp but I keep dipping into the Guava HP.


Yea def let me know how that one is. I'm sure it's great the male is banging stud and my favorite from Bodhi 



D_Urbmon said:


> I too have heard that hollow stems is a good trait and linked to high potency. No clue though but it seems most of the plants I have grown have hollow stems.


Good to know for sure bro. Something I need to pay attention too


----------



## elkamino (Mar 17, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> I hope mine don't fill in. I was thinking bout keeping the main to take to work and shoot spit balls at people.


Hollow stem pipes... seen these? NOT my pic or my pipes, but damn Ima copy this design just as soon as I harvest a hollow stem sizable enough to be a worthwhile tool...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea def let me know how that one is. I'm sure it's great the male is banging stud and my favorite from Bodhi
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know for sure bro. Something I need to pay attention too


I'm gonna vape some of this nugget right now. Just snapped the pic. I've vaped some before but just not too familiar with it yet. First puff of the day, or as we say in Canada, first hoot of the day. My gamer friends to the south always razz me when I say hoot.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 17, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Hollow stem pipes... seen these?View attachment 3634500 NOT my pic or my pipes, but damn Ima copy this design just as soon as I harvest a hollow stem sizable enough to be a worthwhile tool...


That's super cool! If I was a dry pipe smoker I would totally want one! what a great way to utilize the stocks but wow probably gotta grow some cali outdoor monsters to get stocks like that!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm gonna vape some of this nugget right now. Just snapped the pic. I've vaped some before but just not too familiar with it yet. First puff of the day, or as we say in Canada, first hoot of the day. My gamer friends to the south always razz me when I say hoot.
> 
> View attachment 3634504


Everywhere has their own language  can't knock it and I feel it. Might have to steal it from you since nobody where I lived says it  looks awesome tho as your att does always but everything from this stud is so frosty!!!! I gotta have Dank Sinatra


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Romulan is a really good one for PTSD. And if you cut it at the beginning of its window it doesn't get super couchlock you and you can be fairly productive on it. Ssh hybrids would probably also be decent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just had some newly harvested Silver mnt. I think that it does fit the bill... I really dont know how to find Romulan?

I didnt mean to sound like I was abusive towards my wife! She is about the only person that I do get along with!!! A couple of weeks ago, I hired a friend to help me build, and he showed up drunk for 3 days straight and was fucking everything up! It might have been the wrong time to judge a new strain...


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 17, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I just had some newly harvested Silver mnt. I think that it does fit the bill.
> 
> I didnt mean to sound like I was abusive towards my wife! She is about the only person that I do get along with!!! A couple of weeks ago, I hired a friend to help me build, and he showed up drunk for 3 days straight and was fucking everything up! It might have been the wrong time to judge a new strain...
> View attachment 3634523 View attachment 3634524 View attachment 3634525


Lol I think you have a right to be pissed there. And I feel that. My fiancé is about the only person I can stand most of the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 17, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody grown out the Kalifornia (Nepali og x 88g13hp). Just gave 4 the wetness.


Lemme know how they go! I have a pack of that, been eyeing it.


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 17, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I have no scientific data to back this so take it for what you will.... I usually get hollow stems on girls that are really hungry for cal/mg or are/have been underfed for a long time.. If I can get the strain dialed 90% of the time the stems fill back white and solid.





akhiymjames said:


> Oh I understand bro but this is good info to know and I know your not gonna tell me bullshit so it's good to know. I never seriously paid attention if my hollow stem plants were underfed or not and I never paid attention to see if those ladies smoked better then the others but imho if the person is genuinely tell the truth then all info is whether it may be backed by data or not it's good to know cus it may be something you encounter one day.


Ive noticed a correlation between hollow stems and zero root retrictions ( if we re talking about the same thing). Ive noticed the hollow rounded ridge-like stems on seedlings and veg plants, that seem to fill in, round off, and get woody by the time theyre harvested. Especially the lower stems. Plants w all hollow stems seem to be extremely vigorous and healthy, ime. 

I saw 1 plant one time that finished w these stems, even the lower main. The buds looked kickass. The plant was in a big raised bed. It wasnt my plant and i didnt smoke the buds, so i cant comment on potency. But it appeared to have reached its highest potential. 

Ive harvested plants w top colas that still have hollow stems, but the lower main stem isnt. One in particular i remember the top cola was huge 'tall boy can" size. But like akiymjames i didnt notice a potency increase, but only because i wasnt paying attention. This plant was in a 30gal pot flowered when its was a very small clone. 

This is only a personal observation and i have zero scientific evidence, just trying to help figure this out. ive always seen these hollows as a good thing. Just wish i knew exactly whats up. I bet B would have our answers...


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 17, 2016)

Just chillin w the boys... Ssdd male hopefuls

Chopped some BHP last night at 62 days...  First n last pic same plant blueberry bubblegum. Noted a buttery smell similar to the ssdd that i didnt notice til trimming. Coinsidence, dnt think they share lineage. Could be interesting


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 17, 2016)

More cowbells(gsc forum x 88g13hp)  golf ball rocks. Very strange looking plant, unique and a pleasure to watch grow. One 1 fem from a pack of 13. Some interesting stuff, but will not be kept. Busted pollen nuts on almost all preflower locations. These slipped by me, but i believe it happened late enough to prevent pollination. No seeds found, yet.


----------



## futant (Mar 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I think the info for that may be over at BB but I could be wrong. If you can't find anything def means it's time to grow them
> 
> Hollow stems is a trait in cannabis it doesn't pertain to a specific breeder. Word has always been that if you have hollow plants then it's greater chance for high potency. There isn't any data to verify this but that's been the word


I have also heard its a sure sign of calcium and silicon shitty nutes if you ever manage to make it disappear in a strain by changing them.


----------



## futant (Mar 17, 2016)

Almost all nute feeds short your plants calcium regardless of how much liquid Ca gets used. Has something to do with what the industry generally tend to chelate calcium to I believe.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 17, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have been meaning to ask you what kind of strains that you get for PTSD? Knock-out indicas are the obvious choice, but what about a functional strain? Man, I started getting more sativa dom plants like Silver mnt and it almost gets me aggressive! I realize that my heart rate is going and I feel great, but it also feels like a short circuit of nerves in my stomach. It feels like it triggers my adrenal gland, which is what PTSD is! Adrenaline is probably my biggest problem, it gets triggered too easily and it leaves me exhausted when it is over. I did a report over the effects of PTSD when I was going to college. It basically scars your hippocampus and amygdala. There are physical changes that happen in the brain with PTSD!!!
> 
> I just dont like the idea that I have to be sedated to "behave".... My wife tells me to smoke something when she sees me getting this way
> 
> Edit: I didnt mean to sound like I am abusive towards my wife! It is the males in my family and my friends that cause problems.


To be completely honest with ya my man, I haven't found it yet. This snow lotus narco deal can be a bit overwhelming, if I smoke too much that is. Absolutely amazing if I don't overdo it. I really don't puff a lot compared to a lot of people I know. Maybe a couple bowl's or a joint a day. Of course sometimes more. Something about this plant(all strains) makes me turn down that instinct to be over the top towards others. I'm kinda in this phase of really putting a effort into watching people in a non protective way. I know you know what I'm talking about. I really think it puts people on edge to see someone scanning and postured near them. I constantly have people looking at me. And I can't figure it out. I'm super low pro, I think it's the way I carry myself or something.
The second I find a strain that does it all for me, you're the first to know.

Funny you said it's only toward your male friends and family. I have that same problem, even though I don't trust chicks much either. maybe i don't find them the primary target initially which means my training is slipping away from me.. haha
I'm always open to a PM to talk if you want brother.

edit: not just smoking this plant helps me. I feel the growing part is just as important to my mental health. For whatever reason my energy has been tied to this plant. And I'm just finally looking at it that way instead of money influenced. I think most on here from the way they grow and carry themselves with positive vibes and kindness towards others have it already. I admire them, and what they do. growing good grade is a love and something i hope to do someday.


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you for opening yourselves up and sharing this, brothers. I had no idea ptsd did this to people. I wish you all the best, peace and happiness


MustangStudFarm said:


> I have been meaning to ask you what kind of strains that you get for PTSD? Knock-out indicas are the obvious choice, but what about a functional strain? Man, I started getting more sativa dom plants like Silver mnt and it almost gets me aggressive! I realize that my heart rate is going and I feel great, but it also feels like a short circuit of nerves in my stomach. It feels like it triggers my adrenal gland, which is what PTSD is! Adrenaline is probably my biggest problem, it gets triggered too easily and it leaves me exhausted when it is over. I did a report over the effects of PTSD when I was going to college. It basically scars your hippocampus and amygdala. There are physical changes that happen in the brain with PTSD!!!
> 
> I just dont like the idea that I have to be sedated to "behave".... My wife tells me to smoke something when she sees me getting this way
> 
> Edit: I didnt mean to sound like I am abusive towards my wife! It is the males in my family and my friends that cause problems.





luv2grow said:


> To be completely honest with ya my man, I haven't found it yet. This snow lotus narco deal can be a bit overwhelming, if I smoke too much that is. Absolutely amazing if I don't overdo it. I really don't puff a lot compared to a lot of people I know. Maybe a couple bowl's or a joint a day. Of course sometimes more. Something about this plant(all strains) makes me turn down that instinct to be over the top towards others. I'm kinda in this phase of really putting a effort into watching people in a non protective way. I know you know what I'm talking about. I really think it puts people on edge to see someone scanning and postured near them. I constantly have people looking at me. And I can't figure it out. I'm super low pro, I think it's the way I carry myself or something.
> The second I find a strain that does it all for me, you're the first to know.
> 
> Funny you said it's only toward your male friends and family. I have that same problem, even though I don't trust chicks much either. maybe i don't find them the primary target initially which means my training is slipping away from me.. haha
> I'm always open to a PM to talk if you want brother.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 17, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> More cowbells(gsc forum x 88g13hp)View attachment 3634616View attachment 3634617 View attachment 3634618View attachment 3634619 golf ball rocks. Very strange looking plant, unique and a pleasure to watch grow. One 1 fem from a pack of 13. Some interesting stuff, but will not be kept. Busted pollen nuts on almost all preflower locations. These slipped by me, but i believe it happened late enough to prevent pollination. No seeds found, yet.


1 fem out of a 13 pack? Dam that's some shitty luck man!


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 17, 2016)

This board makes Bodhi addictive. Thanks for the awesome pics guys. Wish I could grow them all. My contribution with a random innerweb pic. What's up with the stink bug? Friend or foe?


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 17, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I just had some newly harvested Silver mnt. I think that it does fit the bill... I really dont know how to find Romulan?
> 
> I didnt mean to sound like I was abusive towards my wife! She is about the only person that I do get along with!!! A couple of weeks ago, I hired a friend to help me build, and he showed up drunk for 3 days straight and was fucking everything up! It might have been the wrong time to judge a new strain...
> View attachment 3634523 View attachment 3634524 View attachment 3634525


I'm surprised that dude left unharmed. that's beyond bullshit work and ethic, from a "friend" or not. Might have to watch that dude for sure


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 17, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> To be completely honest with ya my man, I haven't found it yet. This snow lotus narco deal can be a bit overwhelming, if I smoke too much that is. Absolutely amazing if I don't overdo it. I really don't puff a lot compared to a lot of people I know. Maybe a couple bowl's or a joint a day. Of course sometimes more. Something about this plant(all strains) makes me turn down that instinct to be over the top towards others. I'm kinda in this phase of really putting a effort into watching people in a non protective way. I know you know what I'm talking about. I really think it puts people on edge to see someone scanning and postured near them. I constantly have people looking at me. And I can't figure it out. I'm super low pro, I think it's the way I carry myself or something.
> The second I find a strain that does it all for me, you're the first to know.
> 
> Funny you said it's only toward your male friends and family. I have that same problem, even though I don't trust chicks much either. maybe i don't find them the primary target initially which means my training is slipping away from me.. haha
> ...


Couldn't agree more. Something very therapeutic about gardening. Looks like there's a scientific explanation to it too...

http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/garden-how-to/soil-fertilizers/antidepressant-microbes-soil.htm


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 17, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Thank you for opening yourselves up and sharing this, brothers. I had no idea ptsd did this to people. I wish you all the best, peace and happiness


All good man! you guys help us to get there! I think it is us that needs to thank you all. I hope that we do that in some way.
But if not THANK YOU!! much love and respect to you all. Good humans


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 17, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> This board makes Bodhi addictive. Thanks for the awesome pics guys. Wish I could grow them all. My contribution with a random innerweb pic. What's up with the stink bug? Friend or foe?


Am I tripping or did someone pull carpet to grow in that space? lol


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 17, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Am I tripping or did someone pull carpet to grow in that space? lol


You would really be tripping if you saw the rest of the room is tricked with a 5 foot tall mechanics tool box, chainsaws, hammer drills crossbows, wire, electronic parts, a work bench and everything else dirty under the sun. I got another empty bedroom in the house and that room is so crowded. Sheds full. Garage is full. I'm fucking single bro. I DO WHAT I WANT!


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 17, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> You would really be tripping if you saw the rest of the room is tricked with a 5 foot tall mechanics tool box, chainsaws, hammer drills crossbows, wire, electronic parts, a work bench and everything else dirty under the sun. I got another empty bedroom in the house and that room is so crowded. Sheds full. Garage is full. I'm fucking single bro. I DO WHAT I WANT!


hell yeah!! me too, but i have house mates and just took over a actual room inside the house. I own the garage, well my 66 and 64 Chevy's do so never mind haha


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 17, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Couldn't agree more. Something very therapeutic about gardening. Looks like there's a scientific explanation to it too...
> 
> http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/garden-how-to/soil-fertilizers/antidepressant-microbes-soil.htm


good read and thank you for posting it! I do feel better while gardening, but I also get pissed when it's not perfect or completed. It's nature not my control subject. so something new to work on


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 17, 2016)

Silver Lotus same pheno as the screen. Topped for clones before flower. Nice natural-ish structure I think? no training at least. Day 27
the 3 taller ones are going in next. glad to be getting back to my buckets. Soil is a lot of work. Hats off to you guys who roll that way  UN-trained, neglected, and no cuts Day 53


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Not the same bro. The Cherry Limeade they are talking about is from Aficionado Mendocino.


You've been away too long, amigo.

Brisco County Genetics [see avatar] is a non-startup that so far consists of back porch chucks from the last 2 falls. However, cherry limeade is a fact - wanna test a couple?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 17, 2016)

Cherry limeade sounds tasty....it's my fav at sonic


----------



## MojoRizing (Mar 17, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Cherry limeade sounds tasty....it's my fav at sonic


Cherry Limeade won some cups last year if I am not mistaken. Emerland Cup maybe?


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 17, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> 1 fem out of a 13 pack? Dam that's some shitty luck man!


Ya, it happens. Odds are only a likelyhood, not a guarantee! Im just gettin all the bunk males out the way for more fems in the future. The day i want males is the day i get all fem lol the green gods give us what we need, not what we want!


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 17, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> This board makes Bodhi addictive. Thanks for the awesome pics guys. Wish I could grow them all. My contribution with a random innerweb pic. What's up with the stink bug? Friend or foe?


Not sure man, wish i knew all the creepy crawlies in my soil. Kinda sketches me, coming from the hydro world, i viewed em as all bad. In soil i kinda see em as part of the eco system, beneficial in their own way. Until they start messin shit up, then its war!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 17, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Cherry Limeade won some cups last year if I am not mistaken. Emerland Cup maybe?


Yeah aficionado black lime reserve is the papa I believe for the cherry limeade, which won emerald cup 2015 best flower and maybe more awards in other categories if I am not mistaken...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 18, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ive noticed a correlation between hollow stems and zero root retrictions ( if we re talking about the same thing). Ive noticed the hollow rounded ridge-like stems on seedlings and veg plants, that seem to fill in, round off, and get woody by the time theyre harvested. Especially the lower stems. Plants w all hollow stems seem to be extremely vigorous and healthy, ime.
> 
> I saw 1 plant one time that finished w these stems, even the lower main. The buds looked kickass. The plant was in a big raised bed. It wasnt my plant and i didnt smoke the buds, so i cant comment on potency. But it appeared to have reached its highest potential.
> 
> ...


That's very interesting. I'm about to harvest the Tigermelon x Dragon's Blood... In about five days before I leave for the coast.. I'll let you know if these ladies are hollow.. 4 ladies from 6 beans from the super silver Hashplant were all seriously underfed entirely.. And completely hollow. I've been underfeeding these too... 



This gal is killing my carbon filter... With garlic!


----------



## futant (Mar 18, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> To be completely honest with ya my man, I haven't found it yet. This snow lotus narco deal can be a bit overwhelming, if I smoke too much that is. Absolutely amazing if I don't overdo it. I really don't puff a lot compared to a lot of people I know. Maybe a couple bowl's or a joint a day. Of course sometimes more. Something about this plant(all strains) makes me turn down that instinct to be over the top towards others. I'm kinda in this phase of really putting a effort into watching people in a non protective way. I know you know what I'm talking about. I really think it puts people on edge to see someone scanning and postured near them. I constantly have people looking at me. And I can't figure it out. I'm super low pro, I think it's the way I carry myself or something.
> The second I find a strain that does it all for me, you're the first to know.
> 
> Funny you said it's only toward your male friends and family. I have that same problem, even though I don't trust chicks much either. maybe i don't find them the primary target initially which means my training is slipping away from me.. haha
> ...


Purple Kushes gents. Relaxing stone that tends to break down that unconscious "armoring" of core muscles when in agitated PTSD mode. Also imo generally tend to be wear off a bit quicker so a guy can medicate repeatedly all day with it. (that being said there are some Purple Kushes nowadays that will Facef#$% you; but at the heritage core the general rule applies).

See what the Bman has on his tester lists when they come out with Purple Kush crosses. I saw some on his winter list I believe.

also you should try to meditate; absolute bitch getting started but well worth every ounce of effort.

I think the gardening peace phenomenon is no different than the impact to health pets provide,

"F#$% OFF PIG! This is my therapy plant!"


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> You've been away too long, amigo.
> 
> Brisco County Genetics [see avatar] is a non-startup that so far consists of back porch chucks from the last 2 falls. However, cherry limeade is a fact - wanna test a couple?


I know bro I hated being away. Felt like apart of me was missing but hahahaha I got you bro and you already know. Holla at me


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 18, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> On the Facebook page they have this set as shop. http://acsb.co/





Al Yamoni said:


> That is Aficionado's of Cannabis... Some "clever" _coat-tail riders...._ Thanks for the help brother..


Oh shit sorry.


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 18, 2016)

Hollow core stems are a common trait in " plants bred for THC", vs. plants bred for Hemp fiber which will often have a tighter core, thus focusing inherent disposition upon production of flowers as opposed to the production of hemp fibers. Hollow core stems do not dictate whether you will have a plant of say 7% THC or one of 27% THC.


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 18, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm gonna vape some of this nugget right now. Just snapped the pic. I've vaped some before but just not too familiar with it yet. First puff of the day, or as we say in Canada, first hoot of the day. My gamer friends to the south always razz me when I say hoot.
> 
> View attachment 3634504


When I was growing up a hootie meant a blunt ride...


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 18, 2016)

futant said:


> Purple Kushes gents. Relaxing stone that tends to break down that unconscious "armoring" of core muscles when in agitated PTSD mode. Also imo generally tend to be wear off a bit quicker so a guy can medicate repeatedly all day with it. (that being said there are some Purple Kushes nowadays that will Facef#$% you; but at the heritage core the general rule applies).
> 
> See what the Bman has on his tester lists when they come out with Purple Kush crosses. I saw some on his winter list I believe.
> 
> ...


 I agree purple kush is powerful but just doesnt have the longevity. Also I consider it a creeper because you don't feel it right away. Not until the blunt is almost done.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 18, 2016)

budLIFE60 said:


> Just wanted to snap a picture of the sunshine daydream I just finished at day 60
> View attachment 3631586 View attachment 3631598 View attachment 3631599
> 
> Can't wait to give it a smoke


Beautiful!
Is that an organic run?


----------



## kona gold (Mar 18, 2016)

No


GrayeVOx said:


> Your going to like that Dream Beaver. I just rolled up my last nugs and burnt them down yesterday with some friends. View attachment 3632542
> 
> All I have grown is Bodhi gear so far and the 20 packs of his I have in the fridge makes it hard to buy any one else's work.


Now that is beautiful!
Awesome job!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Still looking for a lead on the TT nl#6 x appy freebie.
> Or the nl#6 female.


Just search some old high times archives in the 90`s. TT was leading the way back then.
Supposedly its their own version, and it is one of the best versions.
Also in cannabible.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 18, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ive noticed a correlation between hollow stems and zero root retrictions ( if we re talking about the same thing). Ive noticed the hollow rounded ridge-like stems on seedlings and veg plants, that seem to fill in, round off, and get woody by the time theyre harvested. Especially the lower stems. Plants w all hollow stems seem to be extremely vigorous and healthy, ime.
> 
> I saw 1 plant one time that finished w these stems, even the lower main. The buds looked kickass. The plant was in a big raised bed. It wasnt my plant and i didnt smoke the buds, so i cant comment on potency. But it appeared to have reached its highest potential.
> 
> ...


Many plants exhibit some form of hollow stem.
But only when main is hollow all the way to the dirt is it a true hollow stem. You can just snap it off at base with an easy snap.
Usually these are very old genetics and might not be the prettiest in a bag, but have been known for flavor and potency.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 18, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> Hollow core stems are a common trait in " plants bred for THC", vs. plants bred for Hemp fiber which will often have a tighter core, thus focusing inherent disposition upon production of flowers as opposed to the production of hemp fibers. Hollow core stems do not dictate whether you will have a plant of say 7% THC or one of 27% THC.


This may be likely. Hollow stems may b more common in general, or maybe many of the bigname parents strains had hollow stems, like ssh, sour d, thai plants prolly have hollow stem due to the tropucal environment.

Buut ive had plants with solid hard stalks. That come out just as stron as hollows. Ill keep an eye on he connection. But idk.

Of course solid.stems would b better for fiber. But that doesnt mean it impedes thet hc or resin. 

Also @kona gold may b on to sumthin, the true trait correlatedto potency may b hollow "to the trunk bottom" Interesting ideas guys. Great conversation


----------



## kona gold (Mar 18, 2016)

Ye


apbx720 said:


> More cowbells(gsc forum x 88g13hp)View attachment 3634616View attachment 3634617 View attachment 3634618View attachment 3634619 golf ball rocks. Very strange looking plant, unique and a pleasure to watch grow. One 1 fem from a pack of 13. Some interesting stuff, but will not be kept. Busted pollen nuts on almost all preflower locations. These slipped by me, but i believe it happened late enough to prevent pollination. No seeds found, yet.


Yea, that's the cookie for ya.
Got to keep an eye out after 4 weeks.
Pollen doesn't seem very fertile, only good part!
I have strange love and it does same thing.
But I bred with a male, and it makes a great pollen source.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 18, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Silver Lotus same pheno as the screen. Topped for clones before flower. Nice natural-ish structure I think? no training at least. Day 27View attachment 3634712
> the 3 taller ones are going in next. glad to be getting back to my buckets. Soil is a lot of work. Hats off to you guys who roll that way  UN-trained, neglected, and no cuts Day 53 View attachment 3634713


Are you getting a sweet haze candy smell from those?


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 18, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Are you getting a sweet haze candy smell from those?


yeah very lime candy ish. reminds me of skittles. Once cured it has a strong grapefruit overtone with a bit of the lime staying in there for 2 months. then its all grapefruity. Dry sift is all lime all the time.
The taste is the same as the smell.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 18, 2016)

futant said:


> Purple Kushes gents. Relaxing stone that tends to break down that unconscious "armoring" of core muscles when in agitated PTSD mode. Also imo generally tend to be wear off a bit quicker so a guy can medicate repeatedly all day with it. (that being said there are some Purple Kushes nowadays that will Facef#$% you; but at the heritage core the general rule applies).
> 
> See what the Bman has on his tester lists when they come out with Purple Kush crosses. I saw some on his winter list I believe.
> 
> ...


thanks futant I'll give a pruple kush a go when I find one. 

Right there with ya on the mediating part. Super hard to get at first, but amazing. I do it in between sets out in the water. I Read a book called buddha's brain which kinda showed me a good path to try.

Lets get back to this Happy bud shit haha! Happy Friday all enjoy your day


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 18, 2016)

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 18, 2016)

Goji og


----------



## budLIFE60 (Mar 18, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Beautiful!
> Is that an organic run?


Yup was done in some organic supersoil. Thanks, just became my new favorite


----------



## kona gold (Mar 18, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> yeah very lime candy ish. reminds me of skittles. Once cured it has a strong grapefruit overtone with a bit of the lime staying in there for 2 months. then its all grapefruity. Dry sift is all lime all the time.
> The taste is the same as the smell.


That's what mine is smelling like.
I have a cut of grapefruit haze that smells pretty much identical.
Wonder now if it's just a ssh cut?


----------



## kona gold (Mar 18, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> That's very interesting. I'm about to harvest the Tigermelon x Dragon's Blood... In about five days before I leave for the coast.. I'll let you know if these ladies are hollow.. 4 ladies from 6 beans from the super silver Hashplant were all seriously underfed entirely.. And completely hollow. I've been underfeeding these too...
> 
> View attachment 3634837
> 
> This gal is killing my carbon filter... With garlic!


Love garlic!


----------



## budLIFE60 (Mar 18, 2016)

Couple of pics of the final trim last night. Sunshine daydream.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 18, 2016)

Beautiful flowers @budLIFE60 @Al Yamoni !


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 18, 2016)

WTF is this? Top down yellowing? I can't get the purple stems to go away either. I know there's plenty of potassium... Maybe phosphorus? Fuck..

ETA: super silver hashplant


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 18, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Love garlic!



we call it Ukrainian Viagra.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 18, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> WTF is this? Top down yellowing? I can't get the purple stems to go away either. I know there's plenty of potassium... Maybe phosphorus? Fuck..View attachment 3635128
> 
> ETA: super silver hashplant


What temp is your soil/media?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2016)

Apollo 11 x SL pheno 2, pre-haircut, coming down @ 63 days. It has a twist tie all around to hold it up and get it out of the tent. Post haircut pics later.....post haircut.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 18, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Goji ogView attachment 3635047


Now that's pretty .


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 18, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> WTF is this? Top down yellowing? I can't get the purple stems to go away either. I know there's plenty of potassium... Maybe phosphorus? Fuck..View attachment 3635128
> 
> ETA: super silver hashplant


The purpling, if ur sure its not potassium. Its phosphorous. I had the same issue. Not 100% narrowed down, but a seabird 0-12-0 tea and an iron rich prime fixed her right up for me. Plus the guano tea had alot of cal and mag so thats y im not 100% but had this issue if u dont fix it early ittle hurt ur yield abit.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> What temp is your soil/media?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


75F. Thanks for the question, it helps to think of all aspects so I appreciate every little thing!



JDGreen said:


> The purpling, if ur sure its not potassium. Its phosphorous. I had the same issue. Not 100% narrowed down, but a seabird 0-12-0 tea and an iron rich prime fixed her right up for me. Plus the guano tea had alot of cal and mag so thats y im not 100% but had this issue if u dont fix it early ittle hurt ur yield abit.


I think you're right... Phosphorus, I believe that my media is not able to dry out enough... Way to wet with the blumats at this setting... Going to turn them down and give them a feeding of calphos once they are a bit drier.. Turned the blumats down too. Thanks!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Now that's pretty .


Thank you. She doesn't mind the wet soil at all! I'm glad I got oodles of cuts from her!! She'll be around for a while as long as the smoke matches the aroma and ease of growing...


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 18, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> 75F. Thanks for the question, it helps to think of all aspects so I appreciate every little thing!
> 
> 
> I think you're right... Phosphorus, I believe that my media is not able to dry out enough... Way to wet with the blumats at this setting... Going to turn them down and give them a feeding of calphos once they are a bit drier.. Turned the blumats down too. Thanks!


I only ask because whenever i get deficiencies in dwc it generally has something to do with high Rez temps and the roots not up taking ferts correctly. Keeping the roots at 65 keeps them happy. . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> WTF is this? Top down yellowing? I can't get the purple stems to go away either. I know there's plenty of potassium... Maybe phosphorus? Fuck..View attachment 3635128
> 
> ETA: super silver hashplant


Yea purple stems is phosphorous but that doesn't always mean deficiency as its in genetics but she def needs some more Nitrogen. Being a sativa dom pheno she's gonna eat up N so def need that and maybe cal/mag too. That pheno needs a hot soil mix to feed her well through flower


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 18, 2016)

Guess that Bodhi. Just a random pic from the Internet. 

I'm gonna guess Dank Sinatra 12/12 from seedling in maybe a 2 gal container, looks a little Strung out on nitrogen so perhaps it's in Happy Frog soil. Maybe 18" tall. Popped soil maybe Feb 1ish, showed pistils maybe 3-1ish and just getting straight water till the soil calms down. For some reason I feel it may have been pollinated by a beautiful Godhead for sure on some branches. I dunno tho. Just a random pic from the Internet.  Peace and love to all gods children.


----------



## torontoke (Mar 18, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Apollo 11 x SL pheno 2, pre-haircut, coming down @ 63 days. It has a twist tie all around to hold it up and get it out of the tent. Post haircut pics later.....post haircut.
> 
> View attachment 3635204 View attachment 3635205 View attachment 3635208 View attachment 3635207


Looks like she filled out just fine in the end. Glad u were patient with em.
Happy smoking


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea purple stems is phosphorous but that doesn't always mean deficiency as its in genetics but she def needs some more Nitrogen. Being a sativa dom pheno she's gonna eat up N so def need that and maybe cal/mag too. That pheno needs a hot soil mix to feed her well through flower


I thought that N def shows on the bottom leaves first? Her bottom leaves are shiny and dark green.. This organic soil thing can be a doosy... Hehe, I love it though.. I think that I am most happy in these times of plant struggles... I have learned so much in these times and it seems to be the more valuable lessons that are learned through error..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 18, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I thought that N def shows on the bottom leaves first? Her bottom leaves are shiny and dark green.. This organic soil thing can be a doosy... Hehe, I love it though.. I think that I am most happy in these times of plant struggles... I have learned so much in these times and it seems to be the more valuable lessons that are learned through error..


Only reason I am scratching my head is that they have been given N 2 times in the last two weeks!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Looks like she filled out just fine in the end. Glad u were patient with em.
> Happy smoking


This one really took off late...around 40 days. The other never did, but the buds look worthwhile. 

These are after a modest trim.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 18, 2016)

kona gold said:


> That's what mine is smelling like.
> I have a cut of grapefruit haze that smells pretty much identical.
> Wonder now if it's just a ssh cut?


I usually notice I get the fruit smell/taste from the crossed up Silver haze's. The SSH always seemed more Piney to me kinda like the old land race genetics. All pine and a headbanging high.
I don't know if that's what you were asking. I'm a little slow atm haha



Al Yamoni said:


> Only reason I am scratching my head is that they have been given N 2 times in the last two weeks!


N, Traces, and cal mag. Your best friends for anything with haze in the name. You soil builders even have to check ph? Looks like a lockout if its happening from the top down.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 18, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> WTF is this? Top down yellowing? I can't get the purple stems to go away either. I know there's plenty of potassium... Maybe phosphorus? Fuck..View attachment 3635128
> 
> ETA: super silver hashplant


Ouch!
You don't like that for sure.
Hmmmm.........
Wonder if the n you hit her with was not in the form she wanted?
Ph might be sensitive to a certain range?
You run co2?
Any bugs?
What is your calcium source?
If from seed, maybe just a bad genetic expression.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Only reason I am scratching my head is that they have been given N 2 times in the last two weeks!


Ah prolly cal/mag then. Yea usually N start from bottom up but I just thought is she root bound? That's what it may be too if you've been giving her N.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> I usually notice I get the fruit smell/taste from the crossed up Silver haze's. The SSH always seemed more Piney to me kinda like the old land race genetics. All pine and a headbanging high.
> I don't know if that's what you were asking. I'm a little slow atm haha
> 
> 
> N, Traces, and cal mag. Your best friends for anything with haze in the name. You soil builders even have to check ph? Looks like a lockout if its happening from the top down.


If you know your soil mix well you shouldn't have to check ph. That's the beauty of it. Some bases are peat based and can be a lil acidic but you said it can't have enough on sativa dom crosses mane some but most need lots through flower


----------



## 0letdown (Mar 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody grown out the Kalifornia (Nepali og x 88g13hp). Just gave 4 the wetness.


Hey JD, I also just germ'd 4 Kali's as well.


JDGreen said:


> Anybody grown out the Kalifornia (Nepali og x 88g13hp). Just gave 4 the wetness.


Hey JD, I also just popped 4 Kali's. I am a long timer lurker and grower of Bodhi's beautiful strains but I'm buying a new camera this weekend so I'll start posting some pics here soon.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 18, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> 75F. Thanks for the question, it helps to think of all aspects so I appreciate every little thing!
> 
> 
> I think you're right... Phosphorus, I believe that my media is not able to dry out enough... Way to wet with the blumats at this setting... Going to turn them down and give them a feeding of calphos once they are a bit drier.. Turned the blumats down too. Thanks!


Sweet. Gas exchange is always underappreciated.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 18, 2016)

0letdown said:


> Hey JD, I also just germ'd 4 Kali's as well.
> 
> 
> Hey JD, I also just popped 4 Kali's. I am a long timer lurker and grower of Bodhi's beautiful strains but I'm buying a new camera this weekend so I'll start posting some pics here soon.


YAY! thats is, were re friends now. Cuz we popped the same strain at the same time.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 18, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Only reason I am scratching my head is that they have been given N 2 times in the last two weeks!


N, Traces, and cal mag. Your best friends for anything with haze in the name. You soil builders even have to check ph? Looks like a lockout if its happening from the top down.


akhiymjames said:


> If you know your soil mix well you shouldn't have to check ph. That's the beauty of it. Some bases are peat based and can be a lil acidic but you said it can't have enough on sativa dom crosses mane some but most need lots through flower


Yeah i've been stuck in hydro for a few years. I thought I remembered reading that at one time or another. thought i'd ask. Can't hurt


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 18, 2016)

Liftoff.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0letdown (Mar 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> YAY! thats is, were re friends now. Cuz we popped the same strain at the same time.


Hell yea! Agreed man. I really couldn't find any journals or pics on that strain so I chose it on my recent GLG order.


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> YAY! thats is, were re friends now. Cuz we popped the same strain at the same time.


There's a tester thread on the bbay about these....


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 18, 2016)

0letdown said:


> Hell yea! Agreed man. I really couldn't find any journals or pics on that strain so I chose it on my recent GLG order.


There is. and it looks amazing. Its posted under the parent strain


----------



## 0letdown (Mar 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> There is. and it looks amazing. Its posted under the parent strain


Awesome. I'm going to check that out, thanks.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 18, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Ouch!
> You don't like that for sure.
> Hmmmm.........
> Wonder if the n you hit her with was not in the form she wanted?
> ...


The N was from cannabis leaves fermented with molasses and lacto then strained and stored in the fridge..
I have a ph meter that I haven't ever used..
No C02
There are some fungus gnats but not many, I spray neem/soap/lacto/aloe weekly..
Cal is in the soil in oyster shell and shell flour, and many other things I'm sure, greensand etc.
This is a clone and the seeds did this too, 4 phenos.

I am thinking that my soil mix has been running too wet and these girls are really sensitive to that.. + things like @akhiymjames said about SSH really wanted more N and I really haven't been on top of that at all.. I am really trying hard to start making these runs finish healthy and green..


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 18, 2016)

Yo @akhiymjames 
U got any pics of that hashplant 3


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yo @akhiymjames
> U got any pics of that hashplant 3


Yea I do bro I'll throw some up from the last run and some other pics too


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 19, 2016)

Tigermelon X DBF3  

Don't mind the goji, she's a lazy bitch...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 19, 2016)

Here's that lazy gal...

  

Smells of strawberry jam now!!!


----------



## futant (Mar 19, 2016)

Bodhi Tester. NL#5 Purple x Old Mother Ghani
Pheno#7 day 81
This is one special plant. Insane yield. EVERY SINGLE BUD on this plant was bag worthy. Every One.
Musky Pomelo Gummy Bears and Cat Piss
These are dense buds even the lowest one.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 19, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> I usually notice I get the fruit smell/taste from the crossed up Silver haze's. The SSH always seemed more Piney to me kinda like the old land race genetics. All pine and a headbanging high.
> I don't know if that's what you were asking. I'm a little slow atm haha
> 
> 
> N, Traces, and cal mag. Your best friends for anything with haze in the name. You soil builders even have to check ph? Looks like a lockout if its happening from the top down.


Yea, that's kinda what I'm leaning towards.
Not sure what is causing lock out?
Sometimes strains only like certain ph ranges, sometimes a heavy n dose can do it. Too much p or k can do also. Cold temps can also lock out k I believe.
I have found sometimes adding co2 can help plants metabolize excess nutes.
It's a bitch, sometimes I'll just tranny it if can't figure out problem. That is my fail safe.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 19, 2016)

futant said:


> Bodhi Tester. NL#5 Purple x Old Mother Ghani
> Pheno#7 day 81
> This is one special plant. Insane yield. EVERY SINGLE BUD on this plant was bag worthy. Every One.
> Musky Pompelmo Gummy Bears and Cat Piss
> ...


I ran the nl open pollination, and had phenos that pretty much looked like that one.
Large yields of large spongy dense buds. Super resiny and had a strong banana sent while growing.
Dried, it took on a white sage smell. Had a similar flavor. Good potency, but didn't remind me of any nl I have had.
Not a bad strain, but I didn't find myself going back to smoke it much.


----------



## futant (Mar 19, 2016)

kona gold said:


> I ran the nl open pollination, and had phenos that pretty much looked like that one.
> Large yields of large spongy dense buds. Super resiny and had a strong banana sent while growing.
> Dried, it took on a white sage smell. Had a similar flavor. Good potency, but didn't remind me of any nl I have had.
> Not a bad strain, but I didn't find myself going back to smoke it much.


about 3 nights ago I tried a piece that broke off the bottom that I dried. I noticed it over everything I smoked. This one could be a face melter it has a complexity not present in #6
#6 however is still also a fine specimen in my opinion I have been dipping into it at about 16 days cure. Very similar to #7 minus the cat piss, a nice stony indica I like for the terp profile. This #7 seemed like #6 with a whole nother electric layer. Patience and more cure will tell.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 19, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Yea, that's kinda what I'm leaning towards.
> Not sure what is causing lock out?
> Sometimes strains only like certain ph ranges, sometimes a heavy n dose can do it. Too much p or k can do also. Cold temps can also lock out k I believe.
> I have found sometimes adding co2 can help plants metabolize excess nutes.
> It's a bitch, sometimes I'll just tranny it if can't figure out problem. That is my fail safe.


Tranny it? What do you mean by this?


----------



## kona gold (Mar 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Tranny it? What do you mean by this?


Sometimes no matter what you try you can't figure out the cause. And your window for problem solving is very narrow.
So I will transplant into new soil.
Just be careful, but try to remove as much of old soil from root ball, with stressing her too much.
I would do this near dark cycle, so she can get a nice night to acclimate to her new home and reduce light stress.
But like I said, if you are out of time or options.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 19, 2016)

futant said:


> about 3 nights ago I tried a piece that broke off the bottom that I dried. I noticed it over everything I smoked. This one could be a face melter it has a complexity not present in #6
> #6 however is still also a fine specimen in my opinion I have been dipping into it at about 16 days cure. Very similar to #7 minus the cat piss, a nice stony indica I like for the terp profile. This #7 seemed like #6 with a whole nother electric layer. Patience and more cure will tell.


That sounds really good!
Maybe the afghani crossed in bumped up potency and gave it more cat pissy mustiness.
Enjoy!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Here's that lazy gal...
> 
> View attachment 3635607 View attachment 3635605 View attachment 3635606
> 
> Smells of strawberry jam now!!!


Really!
I still don't think I have ever had a strain that smelled of strawberries, and especially one that tastes like that?
I tried strawberry sour diesel, but no berry. Also , Tikal from Ace, which is supposed to be strawberry.
I am super pumped for you and hope she tastes like strawberry jam!


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I do bro I'll throw some up from the last run and some other pics too


Yay. I thought u had some


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 19, 2016)

futant said:


> Bodhi Tester. NL#5 Purple x Old Mother Ghani
> Pheno#7 day 81
> This is one special plant. Insane yield. EVERY SINGLE BUD on this plant was bag worthy. Every One.
> Musky Pomelo Gummy Bears and Cat Piss
> ...


Very impressive. Good job for sure


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Tigermelon X DBF3 View attachment 3635598 View attachment 3635600
> 
> Don't mind the goji, she's a lazy bitch...


You grow the prettiest bud I've ever seen. So colorful and healthy.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yay. I thought u had some


Challange accepted lol


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 19, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> You grow the prettiest bud I've ever seen. So colorful and healthy.


Haha, thank you for your kindness! I'm still a novice of many years but I feel like I'm finally getting to the next level of applying the knowledge that I've gathered over the last decade... Getting better with the camera is helping too


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 19, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Sometimes no matter what you try you can't figure out the cause. And your window for problem solving is very narrow.
> So I will transplant into new soil.
> Just be careful, but try to remove as much of old soil from root ball, with stressing her too much.
> I would do this near dark cycle, so she can get a nice night to acclimate to her new home and reduce light stress.
> But like I said, if you are out of time or options.


Ahhh, I was thinking "tranny...? What kinda stuff is this guy into!?"

Transplant, yes. I wouldn't have as many problems if I just gave them the room they require...

But then I couldn't fit 9 pots in the bloom cab!! Haha, flawed thinking I know, but experiment experiment experiment I always say...

The next run will be 4 five gallon bags instead of 9 twos.. I have over 25 untouched packs of Bodhi (don't tell me I've got a problem, I already know) so I want to have as many plant numbers as I can fit in there...

ETA: And that is just the Bodhi gear... I have been stock piling for a while... I NEED HELP!!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Ahhh, I was thinking "tranny...? What kinda stuff is this guy into!?"
> 
> Transplant, yes. I wouldn't have as many problems if I just gave them the room they require...
> 
> ...


Hehehe....Tranny.....i'm dying over here! 
I haven't had a problem that bad yet, that I have to call a Tranny!! 

That is one mean collection you got going....you think about joining Seed Junkies Ananomous?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 19, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Hehehe....Tranny.....i'm dying over here!
> I haven't had a problem that bad yet, that I have to call a Tranny!!
> 
> That is one mean collection you got going....you think about joining Seed Junkies Ananomous?


https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=224167


----------



## kona gold (Mar 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Ahhh, I was thinking "tranny...? What kinda stuff is this guy into!?"
> 
> Transplant, yes. I wouldn't have as many problems if I just gave them the room they require...
> 
> ...


Also, you don't necessarily need a bigger pot to TRANSPLANT  into.
Just try to get as much old soil off root ball, then you will have more room.
Plants can handle a lot.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 19, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Hehehe....Tranny.....i'm dying over here!
> I haven't had a problem that bad yet, that I have to call a Tranny!!
> 
> That is one mean collection you got going....you think about joining Seed Junkies Ananomous?


_I must admit, just a few short weeks ago I received a shipment of beans. I had been clean for 6 years before that day. My package included some Serious AK47, Nirvana Misty and Nirvana Maui-Waui. The Boo being what it is, further fed my disease by giving me some Lucky Dip freebies.

"I felt instant relief after pulling the trigger and then anxiety as I eagerly awaited my seeds. When they arrived, I coddled them, took pictures, examined and praised them. My HIGH was powerful and euphoria filled.

Unfortunately, this HIGH was short lived. Within a week, I no longer felt euphoria. In fact, anxiety and depression started to set in and I knew I needed a fix. I feverishly cruised the Boo and Bay, while comparing my findings to my little (rather large) wish list. As I fought the hot flashes and anxiety, I felt the slight sting and then relief as I hit 'Buy Now' on Colombian X.

While awaiting my fix I was excited and overly nervous. I had great anticipation, until in my hands I had my Colombian Gold x OT1 Pure Haze. My addicitive personality was pleasently surprised to see the Bay was also enabling my disease by giving me some Sam the Skunkmans Mixed Seeds X Haze/Skunk#1 freebies... I was instantly gratified, almost like an orgasm. No better than an orgasm. This disease is sick and it has a hold of me. I want to stop adding to my list and stop buying, I just can't do it by myself." - GP73LPC_


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 19, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Also, you don't necessarily need a bigger pot to TRANSPLANT  into.
> Just try to get as much old soil off root ball, then you will have more room.
> Plants can handle a lot.


You're fucking blilliant!! ...Or I just need help thinking outside the box sometimes... I am going to do this!!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=224167


Oh shit!
Now i'm really cracking up!
Thanks Al!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> _I must admit, just a few short weeks ago I received a shipment of beans. I had been clean for 6 years before that day. My package included some Serious AK47, Nirvana Misty and Nirvana Maui-Waui. The Boo being what it is, further fed my disease by giving me some Lucky Dip freebies.
> 
> "I felt instant relief after pulling the trigger and then anxiety as I eagerly awaited my seeds. When they arrived, I coddled them, took pictures, examined and praised them. My HIGH was powerful and euphoria filled.
> 
> ...


I don't know weather to laugh, or shed a tear?
I think i'll choose laughter, with a little compassion.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Ahhh, I was thinking "tranny...? What kinda stuff is this guy into!?"
> 
> Transplant, yes. I wouldn't have as many problems if I just gave them the room they require...
> 
> ...


You have a problem bro. A good problem though. 



Al Yamoni said:


> _"I felt instant relief after pulling the trigger and then anxiety as I eagerly awaited my seeds. When they arrived, I coddled them, took pictures, examined and praised them. My HIGH was powerful and euphoria filled.
> 
> Unfortunately, this HIGH was short lived. Within a week, I no longer felt euphoria. In fact, anxiety and depression started to set in and I knew I needed a fix. _


This is exact!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 19, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> You have a problem bro. A good problem though.
> 
> 
> 
> This is exact!


Right!? @kona gold 's comment just spurred a random google search and that is one of the first things that popped up.. Too funny! Great start to my Saturday afternoon!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Right!? @kona gold 's comment just spurred a random google search and that is one of the first things that popped up.. Too funny! Great start to my Saturday afternoon!


Just curious what Bodhi goodies you're sitting on. I'd love to see what's in Al's collection. Even the non Bodhi.

Always interested to see what other stuff the growers I respect are growing or interested in.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 19, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Just curious what Bodhi goodies you're sitting on. I'd love to see what's in Al's collection. Even the non Bodhi.
> 
> Always interested to see what other stuff the growers I respect are growing or interested in.


You asked for it.....


REG's

Crockett Family Farms - Tangie
Fat Marty - Grape Fat Cheese
Fat Marty - Fat Purple Marty
Fat Marty - American Badass Weed
Canna Exotics - Star Struck (OMH X OMH X Dark Desire X Gooey 84%)
Canna Exotics - Dark Desire X Zinn X Sonic's Rocket
Canna Exotics - Zinn X Kona Sunset
Bodhi - Dread Bread
Bodhi - Bangi Haze (quick pheno)
Bodhi - Apollo 11 Genius F4 (Select)
Bodhi - '97 Blue Moonshine X Purple Sativa NL#5
Bodhi - Nepali OG X Good Medicine
Bodhi - Afkansastan X Gold Star
Bodhi - Space Monkey
Bodhi - Snow Temple
Bodhi - Tiger Temple
Bodhi - Nepali Temple
Bodhi - Dream Temple
Bodhi - Temple of Larry
Bodhi - Tree of Life
Bodhi - Dank Sinatra
Bodhi - Blueberry Hashplant
Bodhi - Good Medicine X 88g13hp
Bodhi - Dragons Blood Hashplant
Bodhi - Mothers Milk
Bodhi - Heaven Mountain
Bodhi - Sunshine Daydream
Bodhi - Tranquil Elephantizer
Bodhi - Goji OG
Bodhi - Love Triangle
Bodhi - Star Flight
Bodhi - Moontang
Bodhi - Pink Lotus
Bodhi - Strange Brew
Bodhi - Dragon Fruit
BOG - Blue Moon Rocks
East Coast Genetics - Stardawg F2
KOS - Dark Matter
KOS - Chunky Cherry Malawi
Lollipopman - Valentine
La Plata Labs - Lemon Alien
La Plata Labs - Green Alien
La Plata Labs - Buddha's Delight (East Coast Sour Diesel x Sour Pez/ Buddha Tahoe OG)
Motarebel - Longbottomleaf
Motarebel - CBD Rich Blessings X Longbottomleaf 
Motarebel - Harlequin BX1 X Longbottomleaf
Bad Dawg Seeds - Dead Head OG X Longbottomleaf
Mosca Negra - Old Time Indiana Bubblegum
Preamble Genetics - 501st OG X BlueDream/BangiHaze
Sagarmatha - Flow
Sagarmatha - Matanuska Tundra
Soma - Buddha's Sister
Spice of Life - Blue Sattelite 2.2
Beanhoarder - ChemdawgD/SuperSilverHaze X BlackWidow
Beanhoarder - ChemdawgD X C99
Devil's Harvest - Strawberry Sour Diesel
TGA - Agent Orange
TGA - Plushberry
Herbies - Kerala X Skunk#1
Herbies - Nepali Hybrid 

FEM's 

DNA - LA Chocolat
DNA - Chocolope
DNA - Lemon OG Kush
G13Labs - Pineapple Express

MY PROJECTS

(LEMIN THUMPER) Jack The Ripper X Lemin 
(ICED ROMULAN) Iced Grapefruit X Romulan bagseed 
(BLACK ROMULAN) Black Russian X Romulan bagseed

UNDESIRABLES


Malberry - Malawi Gold 
Malberry - Peshawar Afghani 
Cali Connection - Tahoe OG Kush 
BarneysFarm - G13 Haze
BarneysFarm - Liberty Haze
BlimBurn - Silver Surfer Haze
World of Seeds - Obsession
TH Seeds - Sage N Sour

RANDOM POLLENATION RESULTS (Accidents )

Purple Pinecone X ?(JTR)?(herm)
Mango Thunderfuck X ?(JTR)?(herm)
Wheeze Cheese(UKCheese-X-BlackWidow) X ?(JTR)?(herm)
Jack The Ripper X ?(JTR)?(herm)
Lemin X ?(JTR)?(herm)


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> You asked for it.....
> 
> 
> REG's
> ...


Nice collection Al!

Fat Marty- Grape Fat Cheese eh? I have a feeling I know where you got those from! lol


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 19, 2016)

All of those bodhi's are either untouched or 1 or two beans used with the exception of Dank Sinatra and 97 bluemoonshine x purple nl5..

My thoughts are that one day I'll have the space to pump out f2 projects of my favorites...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice collection Al!
> 
> Fat Marty- Grape Fat Cheese eh? I have a feeling I know where you got those from! lol


You know it brother!! Cool cats, the breeder and his friends that hooked it up!!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 19, 2016)

Wow bro!  just wow! 

That's quite the collection. I wonder what is at the top of your list to crack next?



also for what it's worth I grew out a pollen chuck from a fellow member which used Malberry Mulanje Gold male hybrid and it was killer! Might want to give those Malberry sativas a run for their money!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 19, 2016)

oh yeah also I asked Mrs. B to try to get some Bodhi Seeds to Hemp Depot so us Canadians have a national hookup for the best beans!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> You know it brother!! Cool cats, the breeder and his friends that hooked it up!!!


They're really good! I still have 30 or so of those and Grape Stomper left. Waiting til the next time I'm gonna chuck some pollen to dig in to em...


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 19, 2016)

Damn that's one mighty fine collection AI!!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> All of those bodhi's are either untouched or 1 or two beans used with the exception of Dank Sinatra and 97 bluemoonshine x purple nl5..
> 
> My thoughts are that one day I'll have the space to pump out f2 projects of my favorites...


That's a great collection. I'm interested in bodhis love triangle. Need to get my hands on a few of those to see how they are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> You asked for it.....
> 
> 
> REG's
> ...



Have you got a dollars invested total ?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you got a dollars invested total ?


You are a cruel man Amos.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> You asked for it.....
> 
> 
> REG's
> ...


better germ those plushberrys soon or they will be too old to do anything?, me too, got an original 5 pack, 2017 they are hitting the jiffys


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 19, 2016)

Fuck it. Some dudes got it like that. I'm lazy anyway so. That is an amazing collection bro.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> You asked for it.....
> 
> 
> REG's
> ...


Ok. 
I see you have a big problem there!
As a therapist, I would suggests you get rid of those beans. Send them to a far away place. Like a tropical island in the pacific.
Unfortunately I'm not a therapist!

Awesome selection you have bro!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> You asked for it.....
> 
> 
> REG's
> ...


Hey,
Is that moonshine x nl purple a tester?
Never saw that one before. Sounds insane!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> They're really good! I still have 30 or so of those and Grape Stomper left. Waiting til the next time I'm gonna chuck some pollen to dig in to em...
> 
> View attachment 3635983


That is one chunky beauty!
Love the resin against those dark leaves.
Bellissimo!


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 19, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's a great collection. I'm interested in bodhis love triangle. Need to get my hands on a few of those to see how they are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are current freebies over at greenline organics. Buy 2 bodhi get 2 free going on right now
Eta just got secret chief and Chem kesey myself, asked for legend og x snow lotus and prayer tower


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 19, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Wow bro! just wow!
> 
> That's quite the collection. I wonder what is at the top of your list to crack next?
> 
> ...



There is a bit of anxiety surrounding that question, but that has been there since I only has a few packs in the vault...

I'll definitely give them a go then! Thanks for the info D


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 19, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Those are current freebies over at greenline organics. Buy 2 bodhi get 2 free going on right now
> Eta just got secret chief and Chem kesey myself, asked for legend og x snow lotus and prayer tower


BUY 2 Get 2?? Oh my.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> They're really good! I still have 30 or so of those and Grape Stomper left. Waiting til the next time I'm gonna chuck some pollen to dig in to em...
> 
> View attachment 3635983


Damn dude! @D_Urbmon there is my next off the list! What was the aroma/flavor on the beautiful specimen St0w?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you got a dollars invested total ?


Haha, thousands over the last several years! Before I had a son I used the cash from offloading the green to feed my habit... I still do the same but on a much much smaller scale.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 19, 2016)

greencropper said:


> better germ those plushberrys soon or they will be too old to do anything?, me too, got an original 5 pack, 2017 they are hitting the jiffys


There in glass vials filled with cotton and then in boxes with silica. The box never leaves the fridge, I pull beans with my arms in the back of the fridge... I'm sure they'll germ for quite some time, I usually don't have issues... Wish em luck


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 19, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Hey,
> Is that moonshine x nl purple a tester?
> Never saw that one before. Sounds insane!


Just a limited release that I got from SVOC before I stopped going through them.. It was lucky, I was in SD and went to meet Jay in person the day of the Bodhi drop..


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 19, 2016)

SSDD X Wookie testers at 46 days...smells from raspberry to lavender... with a little citrus and garlic on the side! And not just sticky, greasy sticky. This is definitely a worthy combo... thanks B!


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 19, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> BUY 2 Get 2?? Oh my.


Yeah if they would've had guava hashplant and purple Wookie it would have been game over for me.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Haha, thousands over the last several years! Before I had a son I used the cash from offloading the green to feed my habit... I still do the same but on a much much smaller scale.


Just don't tell the woman and it's all good. hahaha


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Damn dude! @D_Urbmon there is my next off the list! What was the aroma/flavor on the beautiful specimen St0w?


Grape was the predominant smell/taste, but it also had a fermented musky funk going on too which Im assuming came from the cheese side. Really really good smoke!

I will be digging in to more of these soon once it warms up a bit. I wanna use these in a breeding project but would prefer to let the pollen fly outdoor or in my garage. My first pollen chuck was inside and I underestimated how easily that shit can spread to plants it was never intended for!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 19, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Those are current freebies over at greenline organics. Buy 2 bodhi get 2 free going on right now
> Eta just got secret chief and Chem kesey myself, asked for legend og x snow lotus and prayer tower




Damn you Natro!


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Grape was the predominant smell/taste, but it also had a fermented musky funk going on too which Im assuming came from the cheese side. Really really good smoke!
> 
> I will be digging in to more of these soon once it warms up a bit. I wanna use these in a breeding project but would prefer to let the pollen fly outdoor or in my garage. My first pollen chuck was inside and I underestimated how easily that shit can spread to plants it was never intended for!


LOL. First world problems dude. You're a stoner. It's cool. A lot of shit happens when you're a stoner. Lol. We all know these things. My baby sleeping. Gonna have to relocate stink bud. First world problems.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 19, 2016)

Godhead X Dank Sinatra. What's to expect? I've never smoked either. Bout that time to.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Grape was the predominant smell/taste, but it also had a fermented musky funk going on too which Im assuming came from the cheese side. Really really good smoke!
> 
> I will be digging in to more of these soon once it warms up a bit. I wanna use these in a breeding project but would prefer to let the pollen fly outdoor or in my garage. My first pollen chuck was inside and I underestimated how easily that shit can spread to plants it was never intended for!


gotta have em in separate rooms for sure.

I arm myself with spray bottles and mist the fuck out of the air when and after playing with pollen ESPECIALLY when opening and closing the door to that room at the entrance. And then shower and change clothes immediately after. I've been pretty lucky this far and barely any unintended seeds this way.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 19, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Those are current freebies over at greenline organics. Buy 2 bodhi get 2 free going on right now
> Eta just got secret chief and Chem kesey myself, asked for legend og x snow lotus and prayer tower


Are greenline promos advertised anywhere?


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 19, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Are greenline promos advertised anywhere?


Instagram, Idk where to find it on their site


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 19, 2016)

I gotta get with the times and just assume everything is on Instagram lol buy 2 get 2 is absurd. Ugh I might have to do it


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 19, 2016)

whats the IG acct?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 19, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> SSDD X Wookie testers at 46 days...smells from raspberry to lavender... with a little citrus and garlic on the side! And not just sticky, greasy sticky. This is definitely a worthy combo... thanks B!View attachment 3636058 View attachment 3636059 View attachment 3636060 View attachment 3636063 View attachment 3636068 View attachment 3636072


I just now noticed the description I was just about to ask. Raspberry, lavender, citrus, garlic wow! Sounds like an adventure!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 19, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/greenlineorganicsseedbank1/


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> That's very interesting. I'm about to harvest the Tigermelon x Dragon's Blood... In about five days before I leave for the coast.. I'll let you know if these ladies are hollow.. 4 ladies from 6 beans from the super silver Hashplant were all seriously underfed entirely.. And completely hollow. I've been underfeeding these too...
> 
> View attachment 3634837
> 
> This gal is killing my carbon filter... With garlic!





JDGreen said:


> This may be likely. Hollow stems may b more common in general, or maybe many of the bigname parents strains had hollow stems, like ssh, sour d, thai plants prolly have hollow stem due to the tropucal environment.
> 
> Buut ive had plants with solid hard stalks. That come out just as stron as hollows. Ill keep an eye on he connection. But idk.
> 
> ...





GreenTools said:


> Hollow core stems are a common trait in " plants bred for THC", vs. plants bred for Hemp fiber which will often have a tighter core, thus focusing inherent disposition upon production of flowers as opposed to the production of hemp fibers. Hollow core stems do not dictate whether you will have a plant of say 7% THC or one of 27% THC.


jabbas stash- hollow stem. This clone came out reAlly nice. Didnt notice if the others were hollow or not so this aint sayin much, but the plant did very well this round. Ill keep an eye out for the hollows in the future


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 19, 2016)

Stem base of the same js plant. Note: this stem was a bit larger than normal


----------



## greencropper (Mar 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> There in glass vials filled with cotton and then in boxes with silica. The box never leaves the fridge, I pull beans with my arms in the back of the fridge... I'm sure they'll germ for quite some time, I usually don't have issues... Wish em luck


thats the way for sure, fridge storage, dammm i cant use the fridge.......when i go on hols every yr fridge must be removed from my abode otherwise the local thieves will own it...


----------



## greencropper (Mar 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Grape was the predominant smell/taste, but it also had a fermented musky funk going on too which Im assuming came from the cheese side. Really really good smoke!
> 
> I will be digging in to more of these soon once it warms up a bit. I wanna use these in a breeding project but would prefer to let the pollen fly outdoor or in my garage. My first pollen chuck was inside and I underestimated how easily that shit can spread to plants it was never intended for!


im lucky i can move the pollen boys a few miles away from my place, in the bushland, the stuff can carry long ways


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 19, 2016)

@JDGreen sorry I took so long for those pics had to get on my computer for them and I been rocking the phone since I been back on

Hashplant 3(Chem 3 dom) RIP





I do have her in beans tho and her sisters from the test. Also have a fresh pack to pop the B man blessed me with so maybe find her again. Amazing cross straight chem gassy fuel with lil hints of citrus but pure funk. I'll post a few of the three phenos from test


----------



## feva (Mar 19, 2016)

Just grabbed me some bodhi! I ordered goji and granola funk. I asked for the jungle spice and legend og x snow lotus for the 2 free ones. thx for the tip fellas


----------



## srt8666 (Mar 20, 2016)

Does anyone have experience with tranquil elephantizer? NOT the remix v2....the original one. Got one in veg and having a bitch of a time cloning it. Growing it out cuz I heard it was super super strong. I've got a very high tolerance.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 20, 2016)

srt8666 said:


> Does anyone have experience with tranquil elephantizer? NOT the remix v2....the original one. Got one in veg and having a bitch of a time cloning it. Growing it out cuz I heard it was super super strong. I've got a very high tolerance.


I dont wanna kill ya. But personally. Ive had stronger from bodhi. Its good. Imean its got that classic dirty hashplany pissy earth hash taste. Good indica high. But not very heady.id use her for sleeps.


----------



## srt8666 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hey no worries JD...it was given to me by a friend. I've got medicine man and some sugar punch going as well that are said to be stronger. 

What was the better one from bodhi? I'm looking into making a purchase soon.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 20, 2016)

My strongest high vame from either my Temple dom mt. Temple. Or the #3 pheno of ny ssdd x wookie testers. And thers prolly some close seconds


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 20, 2016)

Ssdd was tough (only got 1 female.) Amd mayb some people with a more viariety of bodhi.experience can help,

Wat r u really looking for, just straight up. Head fire [email protected] @akhiymjames @COGrown. Just a few guys who can prolly give great advice


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 20, 2016)

@JDGreen more Hashplant 3 pics....sister phenos from test

Hashplant 3(Hashplant pheno)












Hashplant 3(50/50 mixed pheno)


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/greenlineorganicsseedbank1/


Sale ends today but when? Can we still order now?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 20, 2016)

srt8666 said:


> Hey no worries JD...it was given to me by a friend. I've got medicine man and some sugar punch going as well that are said to be stronger.
> 
> What was the better one from bodhi? I'm looking into making a purchase soon.


I hate to say this, but I didn't find sugar punch all that strong either. I've only grown 4 of them, but none of them wow'ed me.

As for Bodhi gear, his SSDD is great sleepy time stuff. If you're looking for raw potency, I found his Gogi OG to be a face melter. Super strong... at least the pheno I found was.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 20, 2016)

KingBlunted said:


> Sale ends today but when? Can we still order now?


I'd assume you have til midnight


----------



## srt8666 (Mar 20, 2016)

well stow...you hit it....face melter. thats what i want. ive heard both about sugar punch, but mostly good. i'm really looking for the trippiest plant and the one that a face melter bed time couch lock shit. ive been growing for awhile now and have yet to really come across something that just kicks my ass without me having to smoke my ass off. high tolerance = sucks


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 20, 2016)

Wasn't sure if it was midnight tonight or last night. I emailed him. 

Also would you guys go with Chem kesey or mothers milk? I don't know why but i really have my eye on kesey.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 20, 2016)

KingBlunted said:


> Wasn't sure if it was midnight tonight or last night. I emailed him.
> 
> Also would you guys go with Chem kesey or mothers milk? I don't know why but i really have my eye on kesey.


I want that Chem Kesey myself !


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 20, 2016)

KingBlunted said:


> Wasn't sure if it was midnight tonight or last night. I emailed him.
> 
> Also would you guys go with Chem kesey or mothers milk? I don't know why but i really have my eye on kesey.


I want mothers milk and I'm torn between silver mountain and blueberry hashplant


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 20, 2016)

srt8666 said:


> well stow...you hit it....face melter. thats what i want. ive heard both about sugar punch, but mostly good. i'm really looking for the trippiest plant and the one that a face melter bed time couch lock shit. ive been growing for awhile now and have yet to really come across something that just kicks my ass without me having to smoke my ass off. high tolerance = sucks


I smoked some goji recently. And i was skeptical on the potency because...well its described as kinda berry and more taste than strength i guess. 

But, its not.,,,,its tough stuff. And does have a sweetness to it.i actually loved it. And am soo happy my dawg @apbx720 picked it up. 

Wouldnt be a bad choice @srt8666


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I want mothers milk and I'm torn between silver mountain and blueberry hashplant


The silver mountain has some great reviews, ive seen the blueberry hashplant and its nice but im soo outta blue dream i cant even smoke it lol.
Bonus silver mountain is gunna be sold out first.


----------



## lawlrus (Mar 20, 2016)

@40 days 

Goji OG







Jabba's Stash







Silver Mountain


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 20, 2016)

KingBlunted said:


> Wasn't sure if it was midnight tonight or last night. I emailed him.
> 
> Also would you guys go with Chem kesey or mothers milk? I don't know why but i really have my eye on kesey.


I would go with mothers milk. That Chem kesey just came out so I am sure it will be around for atleast a little while longer. Can't be so certain on that mothers milk tho with the appy male being gone.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 20, 2016)

lawlrus said:


> @40 days
> 
> Goji OG
> 
> ...


Very nice!
That Golgi is super frosty!
Maybe I should pick up a pack


----------



## Nu-Be (Mar 20, 2016)

That silver mountain looks like it's going to be a monster avalanche yield of frosty deliciousness!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 20, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3636125jabbas stash- hollow stem. This clone came out reAlly nice. Didnt notice if the others were hollow or not so this aint sayin much, but the plant did very well this round. Ill keep an eye out for the hollows in the future


The one my friend use to grow was hollow like this picture at the base.
Yours is pretty hollow, and hopefully potency is higher.
Let us know.
Do you have any solid stem jabbas to compare to?


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 20, 2016)

KingBlunted said:


> Wasn't sure if it was midnight tonight or last night. I emailed him.
> 
> Also would you guys go with Chem kesey or mothers milk? I don't know why but i really have my eye on kesey.


Yeah bro, u better get the mommas milk. U dont wanna miss it. And the kesey will be here for awhile


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 20, 2016)

kona gold said:


> The one my friend use to grow was hollow like this picture at the base.
> Yours is pretty hollow, and hopefully potency is higher.
> Let us know.
> Do you have any solid stem jabbas to compare to?


Mine comes down inna few weeks. Ill check.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 20, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I hate to say this, but I didn't find sugar punch all that strong either. I've only grown 4 of them, but none of them wow'ed me.
> 
> As for Bodhi gear, his SSDD is great sleepy time stuff. If you're looking for raw potency, I found his Gogi OG to be a face melter. Super strong... at least the pheno I found was.


Yea Stow I found petty much the same thing with the ssdd.
But I think I was stoked more about her stickiness. Not easy to find a gummy strain these days.
I liked the flavor in the beginning, but was not to happy with her cured flavor. Not as much shelf life as I thought with that much gumminess.
Same happened with my strawberry banana.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I want mothers milk and I'm torn between silver mountain and blueberry hashplant


My Silver mnt made me cut down a bunch of other clones! It has yield, frost, and potency. I have some comming down next weekend. Are you in the market for a sativa?


lawlrus said:


> @40 days
> 
> Goji OG
> 
> ...


Does your Silver mnt have a Lavender or gas leak smell to it?


----------



## lawlrus (Mar 20, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Very nice!
> That Golgi is super frosty!
> Maybe I should pick up a pack


Thanks dude. That Goji was from a pack of freebies but I would have paid for it without a doubt, it's something special for sure. Greasy as anything I've seen in years and with this incredible berry funk on the nose that has me really excited. 


Nu-Be said:


> That silver mountain looks like it's going to be a monster avalanche yield of frosty deliciousness!


Agreed, definitely some monster colas to be pulled from the vert tent where 4 out of 5 of the Silver Mountains are located. They're about 40 days in and I've got colas that are nearly as big as a half gallon jug.


----------



## lawlrus (Mar 20, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> My Silver mnt made me cut down a bunch of other clones! It has yield, frost, and potency. I have some comming down next weekend. Are you in the market for a sativa?
> 
> Does your Silver mnt have a Lavender or gas leak smell to it?


Neither, all five of them have some of the most incredibly vibrant lemon-lime/citrus soda smells I've ever experienced with a plant.

What about your keeper(s)?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 20, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> My Silver mnt made me cut down a bunch of other clones! It has yield, frost, and potency. I have some comming down next weekend. Are you in the market for a sativa?
> 
> Does your Silver mnt have a Lavender or gas leak smell to it?


Yeah something a little more sativa leaning but maybe not super long flower period....figured the apps dad maybe speeds up flowering time. It sounds like a winner tho


----------



## futant (Mar 20, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> You asked for it.....
> 
> 
> REG's
> ...


I have a Malberry Afghan Peshawar and their Mozambiquen poison running now in the test tent. Mohican grew out their Malawi and Mozambiquen and Peshawar. Said he only got a few keepers but was worth picking through and culling. We shall see. The Peshawar is vigorous as hell and loathes feeding like a landrace should. The Mozambiquen has the best fruity stem rub smell right now.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 20, 2016)

Had to grab the Chem Kesey and Lemon G/88'. Came with a free pack of Jungle Spice. Ready to rock!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 20, 2016)

lawlrus said:


> Neither, all five of them have some of the most incredibly vibrant lemon-lime/citrus soda smells I've ever experienced with a plant.


I think that the "Gassy" pheno has a spear shape bud. I found it to be the keeper, it is comparable to lime floor cleaner taste and it smells like a natural gas leak. It was good enough that I decided to drop other seed breeders for a while!!! 
My Angelica, Boysenberry HP, and Snow Temple broke soil yesterday! Angelica has almost 100% germination in 48hrs.


----------



## lawlrus (Mar 20, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I think that the "Gassy" pheno has a spear shape bud. I found it to be the keeper, it is comparable to lime floor cleaner taste and it smells like a natural gas leak. It was good enough that I decided to drop other seed breeders for a while!!!
> My Angelica, Boysenberry HP, and Snow Temple broke soil yesterday! Angelica has almost 100% germination in 48hrs.


I'm sure the smells will change as I get further into flowering so I'll definitely keep it updated. I could see how there could be a sort of acrid smell that could be described as "gassy" on the back-end, it very well might develop more as it finishes up. For now, all I know is that if I get my arm anywhere near a cola I walk away with my arm hair sticking straight up and smelling like somebody just doused me with Sprite...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 20, 2016)

I started my seed journey off with Bodhi a few years ago with Lucky Charms, clusterfunk and Road Kill Unicorn. I began a nice bodhi collection and grew his gear exclusively. 

But then I strayed. I went through a plethora of breeders, clones, self made seeds etc. I found some great stuff and some mediocre stuff.

I think the time has come to return to a bodhi only garden for awhile. Next run will certainly be Only B. 

"Cause Mama, Mama I'm coming Hoooooooo---oooooo---oooome."


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 20, 2016)

lawlrus said:


> I'm sure the smells will change as I get further into flowering so I'll definitely keep it updated. I could see how there could be a sort of acrid smell that could be described as "gassy" on the back-end, it very well might develop more as it finishes up. For now, all I know is that if I get my arm anywhere near a cola I walk away with my arm hair sticking straight up and smelling like somebody just doused me with Sprite...


That is the sativa pheno, I have some of it now that I am packing in a bowl! It has long buds on it... I will take some pics of mine later tonight.

Edit: My wife thinks that it does smell like sprite, now that you mentioned it! See if there is a Gassy pheno also, I kept both of them.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 20, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I smoked some goji recently. And i was skeptical on the potency because...well its described as kinda berry and more taste than strength i guess.
> 
> But, its not.,,,,its tough stuff. And does have a sweetness to it.i actually loved it. And am soo happy my dawg @apbx720 picked it up.
> 
> Wouldnt be a bad choice @srt8666


I've only ran a handful of Bodhi strains among the many beans popped over the years, and nothing has been as consistently good as every finished Goji. Potency, taste, and 9 weeks to finish make it about the best overall weed I've raised, of any brand. It's the standard that I compare every plant to.



kona gold said:


> Yea Stow I found petty much the same thing with the ssdd.
> But I think I was stoked more about her stickiness. Not easy to find a gummy strain these days.
> I liked the flavor in the beginning, but was not to happy with her cured flavor. Not as much shelf life as I thought with that much gumminess.


That's almost my exact take w/ 4 SSDDs I finished. Good yield, but took 10 weeks +. The tastes weren't so great to start, and became 'meh' as it aged. I know a lot of folks love this one, but I found it to be just like the non-orange blood oranges I ran. Lots of big buds of boring smoke. 

Now.....the first sample hits of the barely dried #1 pheno of apollo 11 x SL is quite impressive so far. Nice liftoff buzz, and it has a strong , nearly sweet pink grapefruit taste.  Should be in jars later today.


----------



## lawlrus (Mar 20, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> That is the sativa pheno, I have some of it now that I am packing in a bowl! It has long buds on it... I will take some pics of mine later tonight.
> 
> Edit: My wife thinks that it does smell like sprite, now that you mentioned it! See if there is a Gassy pheno also, I kept both of them.


Would love to see the pics dude! The smaller Silver Mountain I have hanging out in the smaller horizontal tent might not be quite as citrusy as the others, it's in the back corner and smashed in with 5 other plants in a small space so it's a little harder to get to.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 20, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I've only ran a handful of Bodhi strains among the many beans popped over the years, and nothing has been as consistently good as every finished Goji. Potency, taste, and 9 weeks to finish make it about the best overall weed I've raised, of any brand. It's the standard that I compare every plant to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that doesn't sell anyone on goji, idk what will


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 20, 2016)

lawlrus said:


> Neither, all five of them have some of the most incredibly vibrant lemon-lime/citrus soda smells I've ever experienced with a plant.
> 
> What about your keeper(s)?


Damn that sounds good! I've been sitting on a pack for a while...I think you just lit a fire under my ass!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 20, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> That's almost my exact take w/ 4 SSDDs I finished.


Damn, I am sitting on 5 packs!!!

Is Goji really that high on your list? I never got it because it was not in danger of going extinct. I did get Boysenberry HP this time around though...



lawlrus said:


> Would love to see the pics dude!


Keep in mind, I am a mid-level gardener with about 5yr exp. @limonene has pics that will put mine to shame! This is the Gassy pheno on week 7-8ish, still has a solid week to go atleast. I will water tonight and try to get some pics under the Gavita, they turn out better than HPS.


----------



## lawlrus (Mar 20, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Damn that sounds good! I've been sitting on a pack for a while...I think you just lit a fire under my ass!


They're pretty light feeders compared to the rest of my Bodhi stuff FYI, but man are they vigorous as hell and poised to be monster producers as well. I think you should fire them up and post a thread about it!


----------



## lawlrus (Mar 20, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Damn, I am sitting on 5 packs!!!
> 
> Is Goji really that high on your list? I never got it because it was not in danger of going extinct. I did get Boysenberry HP this time around though...
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, limonene's been popping in my thread from time to time with some very enticing photography...he definitely has his shit down for sure. Looks awesome man, make sure to get a couple dry shots since I can't ever seem to find any good dry comparison pics of the different phenos everybody always mentions...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 20, 2016)

futant said:


> I have a Malberry Afghan Peshawar and their Mozambiquen poison running now in the test tent. Mohican grew out their Malawi and Mozambiquen and Peshawar. Said he only got a few keepers but was worth picking through and culling. We shall see. The Peshawar is vigorous as hell and loathes feeding like a landrace should. The Mozambiquen has the best fruity stem rub smell right now.


Righteous! I love it when I get info about shit in the vault... There is too much of it so a little info goes along way when making choices down the road.. Thanks! You definitely got me excited about that Peshawar...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I started my seed journey off with Bodhi a few years ago with Lucky Charms, clusterfunk and Road Kill Unicorn. I began a nice bodhi collection and grew his gear exclusively.
> 
> But then I strayed. I went through a plethora of breeders, clones, self made seeds etc. I found some great stuff and some mediocre stuff.
> 
> ...


Hey Bob what other breeders would you say you've had a similar experience to growing Bodhi gear?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 20, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Hey Bob what other breeders would you say you've had a similar experience to growing Bodhi gear?


As far as being consistently happy with the end product I'd have to say Jaws Gear and Cannaventure are both high on my list.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> If that doesn't sell anyone on goji, idk what will





MustangStudFarm said:


> Damn, I am sitting on 5 packs!!!
> 
> Is Goji really that high on your list?


So much so that I've begun my first-ever 'fem' bean making attempt to get a sackful of girly gojis. That's how p/o'd I am at myself for letting the goji jars run dry. Never again. On days that nothing else really gets me ripped, a goji joint will still get me where I wanna be. No doubt I should take a few weeks off from tokin', but what would I do with that 2/3 of the day free time?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> As far as being consistently happy with the end product I'd have to say Jaws Gear and Cannaventure are both high on my list.


Awesome I will keep them in mind


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 20, 2016)

Dayum dudes I knew goji was a favorite but I didn't know all this about it. Sure sounds like I need to bump it to the top of my wishlist.


----------



## lawlrus (Mar 20, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Awesome I will keep them in mind


I'll throw in a vote for OJD/Connoisseur Genetics, some really phenomenal crosses to be found in his stuff. His Casey Jones gear is excellent as is anything that was hit with pollen from his SSSDH dad. I've grown out 6 or 7 different CSG strains and not a dud in the batch, plenty of keepers though...


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 20, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Dayum dudes I knew goji was a favorite but I didn't know all this about it. Sure sounds like I need to bump it to the top of my wishlist.


Yes.

Yes you do.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 20, 2016)

lawlrus said:


> I'll throw in a vote for OJD/Connoisseur Genetics, some really phenomenal crosses to be found in his stuff. His Casey Jones gear is excellent as is anything that was hit with pollen from his SSSDH dad. I've grown out 6 or 7 different CSG strains and not a dud in the batch, plenty of keepers though...


Totally agree. Had great luck with CSG. Have more triangle kush cookies in veg now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> As far as being consistently happy with the end product I'd have to say Jaws Gear and Cannaventure are both high on my list.


Good to see you around again Bob Z!


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 20, 2016)

kona gold said:


> The one my friend use to grow was hollow like this picture at the base.
> Yours is pretty hollow, and hopefully potency is higher.
> Let us know.
> Do you have any solid stem jabbas to compare to?


I havent noticed bcuz i havent been looking for it, but i have already noticed some variation on clone runs of the same cut. Not sure if these smaller yeilding clones had hollow stems or not, but this particular js yeilded nice in comparison. I will keep an eye on the stems from now on!


----------



## goo_berry (Mar 20, 2016)

Well, my dank sinatra seeds have popped open and I got em in some dirt. First grow ever. I'm pretty excited and think I made the right choice for my first seed purchase. A few of my buddies grow too so theyre going to help me. Thanks Bodhi!


----------



## unwine99 (Mar 20, 2016)

Two Gojis down, two to go. Pheno 4 and 2 have been chopped -- they've been drying for 5 days already and look like they could go another week or ten days...perfect drying conditions in my garage right now -- 60 percent RH, 60 degrees.  Donkey dick pheno #3 has smelled like earthy pine the entire flowering period but now it's taking on some nice sweet tart notes -- very nice -- love the open hazy structure on this plant as well.

Pheno 1:
 Pheno 3:
Pheno 2:
Pheno 4:


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 20, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> Two Gojis down, two to go. Pheno 4 and 2 have been chopped -- they've been drying for 5 days already and look like they could go another week or ten days...perfect drying conditions in my garage right now -- 60 percent RH, 60 degrees.  Donkey dick pheno #3 has smelled like earthy pine the entire flowering period but now it's taking on some nice sweet tart notes -- very nice -- love the open hazy structure on this plant as well.
> 
> Pheno 1:
> View attachment 3636877 Pheno 3:View attachment 3636878
> ...


#1 looks like a beast too. Did an amazing job with them and it's one I need to get with all the talk of Goji the last few pages. This thread is straight killing can't wait to be able to provide some info and pics of stuff in here again


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 20, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Damn, I am sitting on 5 packs!!!
> 
> Is Goji really that high on your list? I never got it because it was not in danger of going extinct. I did get Boysenberry HP this time around though...
> 
> ...


My ssdd is a solid 8 weeker . Its good smoke. Actually some r great. Just not everyones cup of tea.


----------



## unwine99 (Mar 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> #1 looks like a beast too. Did an amazing job with them and it's one I need to get with all the talk of Goji the last few pages. This thread is straight killing can't wait to be able to provide some info and pics of stuff in here again


Thanks dude -- love the info you provide on quite a few threads. Ya, #1 is nice too -- it's for sure going to have to come down to the taste/smoke test with these plants as far as finding the keeper goes. All of the plants look great, smell great, and are yielding pretty good. Not having a clear winner at this point is rare for me -- definitely a testament to the genetics he's using.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 20, 2016)

goo_berry said:


> Well, my dank sinatra seeds have popped open and I got em in some dirt. First grow ever. I'm pretty excited and think I made the right choice for my first seed purchase. A few of my buddies grow too so theyre going to help me. Thanks Bodhi!


Wow dude Dank Sinatra for your first grow..... Good pick! Talk about doin it right from the get-go!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 20, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Damn, I am sitting on 5 packs!!!


You're set then, lol! It's my desert island pot... and I haven't even gotten to a butter cut yet, LOL! 

After all the recommendations, I've got to try Goji again. A couple of years ago I got 2x Gojis as freebies, and both turned out to males... big males! I need to try the crosses I made, too! So many strains, so little space, dang!


----------



## limonene (Mar 20, 2016)

happy days here, a REALLY great friend at another site ran the goji f3 x nepali testers for B. out of 3 ladies he got 1 stand out pheno that he says blew goji out of the water (he did say he didn't think he'd seen the best goji had to offer). This guy has a lot of variety and great strains but he says this NEPOJI as he has named it is by far the best he has around right now. 2 cuts arrived in the post last week, they will make my summer crop. Ill pop some pics up when they pick up from being in transit.
I have to say that bodhi seems to attract the friendliest most open minded people on these forums, long may it continue!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 20, 2016)

I feel ya there @FlakeyFoont

just curious what did you cross the Goji Males to?


----------



## elkamino (Mar 20, 2016)

Just dropped 16 seeds into shot glasses, thus begins my first Bodhi grow! This thread has me hooked on the vibe even tho I've never grown or knowingly smoked any Bodhi LOL! 

4 strains, 4 beans each- 4 of my own cross, 4 Dank Zappa, 4 Granola Funk, 4 TT NL6 x Appy (or "TNA" ha...) A G13HP, an Appy and a Wookie dad, variety being the spice and all...

I'll post pix once there's something to look at, but even a 50/50 of 8 girls would be great... but I really only need 4 for my space.

Flowers and hash on a summit near Anchorage, srry not a bodhi strain but I just had to post something!


----------



## limonene (Mar 20, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Damn, I am sitting on 5 packs!!!
> 
> Is Goji really that high on your list? I never got it because it was not in danger of going extinct. I did get Boysenberry HP this time around though...
> 
> ...


looking real good @MustangStudFarm. I had 2 gassy phenos, one was a multi brancher, sticky big yielder and the other had less branching but big old buds. The first one was one of the best plants I've ever run from seed and typically didn't clone but I'm running 2 of the second pheno in bigger pots and I've ordered 2 more packs haha. Would love to do my first chuck and cross her to my killer amnesia girl.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 20, 2016)

Goji OG is among the Bodhi that is now on sale. $60 including shipping at SVOC


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 20, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Goji OG is among the Bodhi that is now on sale. $60 including shipping at SVOC


Is it still buy 2 get 1 on the $60 packs at svoc?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 20, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Is it still buy 2 get 1 on the $60 packs at svoc?


Just on the new strains I think.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 20, 2016)

Alright pheno search wrap up. 5 Silver L. 5 males. 5 goji 4 males. 4 Lt 4 Lt females. I guess the B god wants me to push the LT'S. Love the diversity In the 4 LTS so far. Gonna pop the last 6 gojis. So much good info to not pop them out.


----------



## lawlrus (Mar 20, 2016)

Don't want to spam but @MustangStudFarm, any of these look familiar? 


Silver Mountain pheno #1:








Silver Mountain pheno #2:







Silver Mountain pheno #3:






Silver Mountain pheno #4:


----------



## lawlrus (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh yeah, @limonene too...see any that ring a bell?


----------



## lawlrus (Mar 20, 2016)

unine99 said:


> Two Gojis down, two to go. Pheno 4 and 2 have been chopped -- they've been drying for 5 days already and look like they could go another week or ten days...perfect drying conditions in my garage right now -- 60 percent RH, 60 degrees.  Donkey dick pheno #3 has smelled like earthy pine the entire flowering period but now it's taking on some


Wow those look phenomenal dude, great job!


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 20, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Just dropped 16 seeds into shot glasses, thus begins my first Bodhi grow! This thread has me hooked on the vibe even tho I've never grown or knowingly smoked any Bodhi LOL!
> 
> 4 strains, 4 beans each- 4 of my own cross, 4 Dank Zappa, 4 Granola Funk, 4 TT NL6 x Appy(or "TNA" ha...) A G13HP, an Appy and a Wookie dad, variety being the spice and all...
> 
> ...


I really am curious to try the TT NL6 x Appy. Hopefully still a freebie on 4/20 for the next order.


----------



## limonene (Mar 20, 2016)

lawlrus said:


> Oh yeah, @limonene too...see any that ring a bell?


It really is hard to tell but they all look great. There was 1 plant for me out of 4 females that was just head and shoulders above the rest, you will know it if you have it.


----------



## limonene (Mar 20, 2016)

lawlrus said:


> Oh yeah, @limonene too...see any that ring a bell?


4 is looking pretty nice.


----------



## doniawon (Mar 20, 2016)

My two jabba stash.. n my other bodhi seeds.. little clones behind the js are 303 jabberwocky (lucky charms x biodiesiel)..

Wishing these were bud shots like the rest .. amazing work everyone!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 20, 2016)

Here's a couple jabba shots 5 weeks in.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 21, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I feel ya there @FlakeyFoont
> 
> just curious what did you cross the Goji Males to?


Wonder Woman, Pineapple Express, and AK48... whatever I had in the garden at the time, lol! I've become a bit more discerning since then, lol!

You just reminded me that I do still have some pollen in the freezer... hmmmmm!


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 21, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Wonder Woman, Pineapple Express, and AK48... whatever I had in the garden at the time, lol! I've become a bit more discerning since then, lol!
> 
> You just reminded me that I do still have some pollen in the freezer... hmmmmm!


BODHI MUST B CONTACTED. So.u can hit the ssdd wookie


----------



## Rastafari InI (Mar 21, 2016)

Bodhi offers some amazing genetics, I've seen many great phenos from about 5 full packs of bodhi, the grower never usually buys more than 1 pack of a strain, but silver mountain is one of the only strains that he will buy another pack or 2 of.
Powerful intoxicating, in your face stand out smell, the terpene profile of the parent strains blend very nicely together, they create a very strong lime, lemon musk with smooth sweet floral vanilla undertones. (I cant get enough of the smell from the SM its addicting hah) easy yields of dense buds, stacks easily, you will get massive buds any style you grow, like a tree or single cola SOG style BUT she needs a good amount of light or she won't give you a generous yield.

I only seen a few females of the solos stash and the flavour wasnt anything special from them phenos, they were hard to yield, hated being trees, it was pretty strong tho, I've had stronger but wow was the high great, super euphoric, it likes to make you laugh at small things/nothing like its your first time getting high, puts a big smile on ur face every time you use it..

Most of his garden is bodhi and i cant wait to see more of some bodhi 2016 crosses

Also glad i found this place, one of the coolest threads on the net. Peace..


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 21, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Here's a couple jabba shots 5 weeks in.
> 
> View attachment 3637146
> 
> ...


What smell you getting on them Jabbas? Can def see the Bubba in them. Always wondered about these and your growing them so I know we will see a great representation of them. Look forward to seeing them finish


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 21, 2016)

Rastafari InI said:


> I only seen a few females of the solos stash and the flavour wasnt anything special from them phenos, they were hard to yield, hated being trees, it was pretty strong tho, I've had stronger but wow was the high great, super euphoric,.


I've ran 3 s/s to finish, and I mostly agree. The flavor wasn't great, but the yield was high every time, and the potency also. I chucked some pollen on a GDP Phantom Cookies fem - flavor problem solved.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> What smell you getting on them Jabbas? Can def see the Bubba in them. Always wondered about these and your growing them so I know we will see a great representation of them. Look forward to seeing them finish


Pics soon of my jabbas. From what ive see.(please add) i smeel a musky dark roast coffee with some sweetness maybe blueberry. Its kinda earthy really beatiful from most phenos ive smelled. Some nore coffee,some more musky forest, some more berry u kno. Maybe its strawberry hmmm


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 21, 2016)

Sounds about right to me being that the papa has Blueberry in it. Glad to hear the dark roast coffee smell is there cus that is Bubba all the way. Can't wait to see yours too bro


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 21, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Here's a couple jabba shots 5 weeks in.
> 
> View attachment 3637146
> 
> ...


Dank AF & nice photo's Urb!


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 21, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Here's a couple jabba shots 5 weeks in.
> 
> View attachment 3637146
> 
> ...


Bice pics bro. Looks like the bud is leaning snow lotus. With those totems. Mine more broad with very round kush buds.
Pre swell, sorry abt the color. Shes just starting to purple on the tips.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> What smell you getting on them Jabbas? Can def see the Bubba in them. Always wondered about these and your growing them so I know we will see a great representation of them. Look forward to seeing them finish


I've got one that I think is going to develop into a coffee like aroma. The others have almost a sweet thing going on. It's hard to tell at this point as the smell tends to evolve and develop quite a bit from week 5 to 8-9.





my dog ravaged a couple of my clones last night lol? super strange because she has never gone near them before. ANd she puked last night so I ain't even mad at her because she ate them after she puked so she must have been trying to calm her stomach. a couple of Jabbas were victims but they just lost their fan leaves so they should recover I'm thinking.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Mar 21, 2016)

100% germ  on the testers


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 21, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I've got one that I think is going to develop into a coffee like aroma. The others have almost a sweet thing going on. It's hard to tell at this point as the smell tends to evolve and develop quite a bit from week 5 to 8-9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! We have a pit that goes after any plant not inside. she will walk up eat one nug and fan leaf. go to the next plant do the same until she hits them all. I don't grow outside anymore lol
The cat gets pissed at her after wards. i think the roles are reversed in this house.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 21, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> my dog ravaged a couple of my clones last night lol? super strange because she has never gone near them before. ANd she puked last night so I ain't even mad at her


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 21, 2016)

Here's the Jabbas they got the worst of it lol. I'm tellin it's so strange she has been around plants many times she usually just walks up sniffs a plant and walks away. pays no mind.

They should recover just fine. THinking of snipping them along the main just above the axial limbs


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 21, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I've got one that I think is going to develop into a coffee like aroma. The others have almost a sweet thing going on. It's hard to tell at this point as the smell tends to evolve and develop quite a bit from week 5 to 8-9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive noticed the smell does mutate up to abt week 7. And the smell isnt very strong. But the taste is.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 21, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Haha! We have a pit that goes after any plant not inside. she will walk up eat one nug and fan leaf. go to the next plant do the same until she hits them all. I don't grow outside anymore lol
> The cat gets pissed at her after wards. i think the roles are reversed in this house.



Haha I have to admit I'd be a lil upset about her eating nugs.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 21, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> my dog ravaged a couple of my clones last night lol? super strange because she has never gone near them before. ANd she puked last night so I ain't even mad at her because she ate them after she puked so she must have been trying to calm her stomach. a couple of Jabbas were victims but they just lost their fan leaves so they should recover I'm thinking.


You can tell a lot about a person by the way they treat animals. I'm not surprised that you're not upset with your pooch.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 21, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> You can tell a lot about a person by the way they treat animals. I'm not surprised that you're not upset with your pooch.


Thanks bro! She's my lil sweetie pie, my best friend.

I could never be mad at her, especially when she was just trying to "self medicate" haha.


----------



## Mtn man (Mar 21, 2016)

My jack Russell has a stomach problems sometimes ,you can hear her stomach growling make noise first place she heads to it the grow tent waiting for me to get a sugar leaf it does help them and I think they know it


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 21, 2016)

It's amazing how animals just know! instinct


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 21, 2016)

limonene said:


> happy days here, a REALLY great friend at another site ran the goji f3 x nepali testers for B. out of 3 ladies he got 1 stand out pheno that he says blew goji out of the water (he did say he didn't think he'd seen the best goji had to offer). This guy has a lot of variety and great strains but he says this NEPOJI as he has named it is by far the best he has around right now. 2 cuts arrived in the post last week, they will make my summer crop. Ill pop some pics up when they pick up from being in transit.
> I have to say that bodhi seems to attract the friendliest most open minded people on these forums, long may it continue!


Good to hear bro! I got my first round of goji and mothers milk bout 3 weeks from sprout. Looks like only 1/11 females on the mm. Got 4 goji left to sex... Please send fem thots n vibes!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 21, 2016)

I hope your next pack holds 10/11 females or better yet 11/11!


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 21, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Here's a couple jabba shots 5 weeks in.
> 
> View attachment 3637146
> 
> ...


Lookin good bro! Those look nothing like my jabbas! Very interesting! I would guess sno lot leaner. This makes me Definitely want to get another pack! Nice work dude!


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 21, 2016)

nah can't get pissed at them. Yeah at first I was like WTF! dog. A few years later now it's a running joke in the house. Animals are part of the tribe.
Popped another three goji today. Had to save three for the "just in case" stash. I'm ready for this little screen science experiment be over with. 12-14 days to go. Lesson learned. root space root space root space when using soil. So close to being back to my dro dro.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 21, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Haha I have to admit I'd be a lil upset about her eating nugs.


If my wife's cat ate _even _my veg plants, I'd lobby for her flesh! Haha, partially kidding... Me and her don't get along anyways but I respect her space (not that she respects mine...) Hopefully your pooch is just sick from all of that vegetation and not something else..


----------



## limonene (Mar 21, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Good to hear bro! I got my first round of goji and mothers milk bout 3 weeks from sprout. Looks like only 1/11 females on the mm. Got 4 goji left to sex... Please send fem thots n vibes!!


ouch, we got a good ratio on the mothers milk. Have u tried dj shorts method to increase the amount of females? My friend put me onto it, just tried it out with a pack of super silver temple. It involves low nitrogen in early days and also a 12/5/1/6 light cycle. my friend swears it helps him always get good female ratios, i will let u know how it goes for me.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 21, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Lookin good bro! Those look nothing like my jabbas! Very interesting! I would guess sno lot leaner. This makes me Definitely want to get another pack! Nice work dude!


Thanks dude I'll get more pictures of the other individuals as they progress.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 21, 2016)

limonene said:


> ouch, we got a good ratio on the mothers milk. Have u tried dj shorts method to increase the amount of females? My friend put me onto it, just tried it out with a pack of super silver temple. It involves low nitrogen in early days and also a 12/5/1/6 light cycle. my friend swears it helps him always get good female ratios, i will let u know how it goes for me.


I've heard also that as well as low N in the early days; higher levels of K and higher RH% with lower temps. The direct opposite can be true as well. You may see more males because of higher temps , lower humidity, not enough K, and high N can induce male tendencies.. I'll try to find some articles....

I haven't heard about the light cycle thing! Interesting! Thanks @limonene 

Another note I am 2/3 female with the Dank Sinatra... The fat indica dom is for sure a boy... I believe it leans to the affie if I am correct.. gonna hit this strawberry goji for sure... Aroma is unmistakably strawberry!!!!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 21, 2016)

DS male


----------



## srt8666 (Mar 21, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Haha! We have a pit that goes after any plant not inside. she will walk up eat one nug and fan leaf. go to the next plant do the same until she hits them all. I don't grow outside anymore lol
> The cat gets pissed at her after wards. i think the roles are reversed in this house.


absolutely bloody marvelous...sounds like my pets


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 21, 2016)

limonene said:


> ouch, we got a good ratio on the mothers milk. Have u tried dj shorts method to increase the amount of females? My friend put me onto it, just tried it out with a pack of super silver temple. It involves low nitrogen in early days and also a 12/5/1/6 light cycle. my friend swears it helps him always get good female ratios, i will let u know how it goes for me.





Al Yamoni said:


> I've heard also that as well as low N in the early days; higher levels of K and higher RH% with lower temps. The direct opposite can be true as well. You may see more males because of higher temps , lower humidity, not enough K, and high N can induce male tendencies.. I'll try to find some articles....
> 
> I haven't heard about the light cycle thing! Interesting! Thanks @limonene
> 
> Another note I am 2/3 female with the Dank Sinatra... The fat indica dom is for sure a boy... I believe it leans to the affie if I am correct.. gonna hit this strawberry goji for sure... Aroma is unmistakably strawberry!!!!


Very interesting!! I live in the desert! Battle high temps and low rh all the time! I use a weaked all purp soil for the early stages so these is a decent amt of N. Also have em under 24hrs light bcuz nursary and veg rooms all on one room. Sounds like i def may be encouraging males here!! This is great info guys inappreciate it! May just be onto something here...


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 21, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> DS maleView attachment 3637847


That's got great structure for a male. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 21, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Very interesting!! I live in the desert! Battle high temps and low rh all the time! I use a weaked all purp soil for the early stages so these is a decent amt of N. Also have em under 24hrs light bcuz nursary and veg rooms all on one room. Sounds like i def may be encouraging males here!! This is great info guys inappreciate it! May just be onto something here...


Also I run veg 16-18 hours a day tops.. I notice my plants are happier when they get to sleep. There's still a lot of action going on at night.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's got great structure for a male.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was actually hoping he would be a male from the moment the structure started to fill out nicely


----------



## Castroman (Mar 21, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I got my first round of goji and mothers milk bout 3 weeks from sprout. Looks like only 1/11 females on the mm. Got 4 goji left to sex... Please send fem thots n vibes!


It's just random luck like in Vegas, but it seems you can ask the house for a better hand by generally _avoiding any source of stress for the seedlings especially in the two-three week period starting from the third set of leaves_.



Al Yamoni said:


> I've heard also that as well as low N in the early days; higher levels of K and higher RH% with lower temps. The direct opposite can be true as well. You may see more males because of higher temps , lower humidity, not enough K, and high N can induce male tendencies.. I'll try to find some articles.


Here's some tips from Dutch Passion on *how to increase the probability of females*:

"From literature and our own findings it appears that the growth of a male or female plant from seed, except for the predisposition in the gender chromosomes, also depends on various environmental factors. The environmental factors that influence gender are:

1. *Higher nitrogen *concentration will give more females.
2. *Fewer hours of light* will give more females.
3. *Higher humidity* will give more females.
4. *Lower temperature* will give more females.
5. *More blue light* will give more females.
6. *Higher potassium* concentration will give more males.

Also, some people have other techniques for skewing the probability in favor of more females, for instance, exposing the seeds to *ethylene gas* from ripening bananas for a couple of weeks is supposed to actually feminized the seeds to the max allowed by the chromosomes.

Hope this helps


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 21, 2016)

Just realized I put these in the pellets I think 6 days ago. Did not realize how fast they're growing.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 21, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks bro! She's my lil sweetie pie, my best friend.
> 
> I could never be mad at her, especially when she was just trying to "self medicate" haha.


Same here bro I love my blue nose to death and so does my daughter. I was heated she ate up my seedlings but got over it popped some more seeds and forgot all about it. Like you said she never touches my plants but she has been a lil neglected on attention since the baby arrived so I'm pretty sure it was her way of letting me know hey I'm here too  she my baby tho just trying to get back into the groove of everything growing new baby and all. It's slowly coming together I'm running on fumes  

She surely topped those Jabbas pretty good  those are gonna bush out and grow into some nice plants watch. Lots of tops on them and when you harvest them thank her for how good they look


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Mar 22, 2016)

Just ordered Blue Hashplant  very excited to run this strain


----------



## futant (Mar 22, 2016)

2 of these over 40 G. I had 6 tops totalling over 165.
NL#5 Purple x Old Mother Ghani
Pheno #7 12 weeks


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 22, 2016)

futant said:


> 2 of these over 40 G. I had 6 tops totalling over 165.
> NL#5 Purple x Old Mother Ghani
> Pheno #7 12 weeks
> View attachment 3638115


Nice and chunky. Wet yeah? I had a bunch of these guys dried on my last run, was a god plant.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futant (Mar 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Nice and chunky. Wet yeah? I had a bunch of these guys dried on my last run, was a god plant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes wet. Very dry plant at this point I will try and dry wiegh it also.


----------



## limonene (Mar 22, 2016)

Castroman said:


> It's just random luck like in Vegas, but it seems you can ask the house for a better hand by generally _avoiding any source of stress for the seedlings especially in the two-three week period starting from the third set of leaves_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats great info. On the super silver temple i put the lights to basically 12/12 from seed but with 1 hour light in the dark period to see if this helps coax out more girls. They were fine for first 2 weeks but after that their development was hindered so now they have gone to 18/6.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 22, 2016)

517BlckBerry said:


> Just ordered Blue Hashplant  very excited to run this strain


my friend in norcal just picked up 5 packs of bb hashplant. looks like 3 plots w/ 40 (ish) trees on each one. this year. lots of bodhi in every plot. 5 packs of silver mnt & the gg#4 cross too. little of sins og & last years purple nl#5. it'll be sick elbows of bodhi nugz in the mountains this year. 



last year , 1 of 3 plots


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 22, 2016)

slated for outdoors. all of it.


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 22, 2016)

OK so I know Amos likes the Gogi OG best.. what is everyone's favorite all time Bodhi strain? Maybe top 3 from past and present? Taking into account these characteristics or any that are important to you...example characteristics are Flavor. Yield. Potency. Bag appeal. Length of flower. Easy growing. Height. Mold resistant.


----------



## torontoke (Mar 22, 2016)

limonene said:


> Thats great info. On the super silver temple i put the lights to basically 12/12 from seed but with 1 hour light in the dark period to see if this helps coax out more girls. They were fine for first 2 weeks but after that their development was hindered so now they have gone to 18/6.


The light cycle you tried is the gas lantern routine for putting plants into a perpetual veg state. Shouldn't make a lick of difference to the outcome sexually.
I use that routinely myself and average is really 50/50 no matter what.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2016)

KingBlunted said:


> OK so I know Amos likes the Gogi OG best.. what is everyone's favorite all time Bodhi strain? Maybe top 3 from past and present? Taking into account these characteristics or any that are important to you...example characteristics are Flavor. Yield. Potency. Bag appeal. Length of flower. Easy growing. Height. Mold resistant.


I've only grown two Bodhi strains so far but that will change this year as I have plenty of Bodhi to run. Hands down Hashplant 3 was the best. Straight chem fuely dank nugs with light hints of citrus earthy hashy pure funk. Not a major yielded but not low either taste superb just like straight Chem with lil added notes of citrus and earthiness. So mad I lost my keeper. The Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp was good and I only had one pheno but very good day time meds nothing like a knockout how Hashplant 3 was. Reminds me I forgot to post pics of that Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp. I think that may go as freebies or limited strain since he lost the mom


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I've only grown two Bodhi strains so far but that will change this year as I have plenty of Bodhi to run. Hands down Hashplant 3 was the best. Straight chem fuely dank nugs with light hints of citrus earthy hashy pure funk. Not a major yielded but not low either taste superb just like straight Chem with lil added notes of citrus and earthiness. So mad I lost my keeper. The Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp was good and I only had one pheno but very good day time meds nothing like a knockout how Hashplant 3 was. Reminds me I forgot to post pics of that Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp. I think that may go as freebies or limited strain since he lost the mom


didnt you do some house of funk? they down w/ the b-man i thought? defunk correct? any packs in your stash ?


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 22, 2016)

dream lotus, sky lotus (gave me a bomb mother) , wish mountain, tranquil elephant , a11 (sexing now), nl x's w/ noof, bcsc, and tok are all i run from bodhi. not bad. i got wish in the keeper tent. keepers never stay though.

got b-man representing tough in my seed stash. e$ko too.
al yamoni got us all crushed lol.

me. never test for anybody ever again.
you guys killing em w/ great tester photos & data.

b-man's lucky to have y'all. its what helps his selctions.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 22, 2016)

i forever ditched the 'tude & choice over a botched pack of white lotus. was some bomb freebie had me all upset. pine queen x i think.

now you got GLG. svoc im not fond of though peeps like them for bodhi too.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 22, 2016)

The White x Wookie tester Got alittle streched at first, but wer all good nah.....
 

And alittle gift for the garden keeper


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 22, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> i forever ditched the 'tude & choice over a botched pack of white lotus. was some bomb freebie had me all upset. pine queen x i think.
> 
> now you got GLG. svoc im not fond of though peeps like them for bodhi too.


I absolutely love glg, and shoe. Broke me of my foreign shipling habit.Aaaand their freebs rule aaand they r faster aaand cheaper aaand nicer aaand they gimme advice aaand they got more. So is this even a decision. Tude u lost me forever.(unless outta nowhere the us dollar become mega strong to the pound and euro lol)

Ive heard bad from svoc too.... Wat was ur issue


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 22, 2016)

YaY mites for the first time in 4 years. new room, new poly all sterilized, equipment pots all that shit. good stuff, Let the war begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 22, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> YaY mites for the first time in 4 years. new room, new poly all sterilized, equipment pots all that shit. good stuff, Let the war begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sucks man. Bring in outside clones?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> didnt you do some house of funk? they down w/ the b-man i thought? defunk correct? any packs in your stash ?


Naw I haven't ran any of their stuff before nor do I have any of their stuff in my stash but I would like to tho. I know that Polar Dawg is clone that sold out west in some shops but I haven't seen many people run House of Funk. They must be down with Bodhi as several of their crosses uses a Snow Lotus male like Polar Dawg. Bodhi never released Snow Lotus so they gotta be down to be able to use the Snow Lotus stud.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> didnt you do some house of funk? they down w/ the b-man i thought? defunk correct? any packs in your stash ?


I did some research on them and yes they were good friends of Bodhi word from his mouth. I don't think that ever changed but whoever was apart of HoF they aren't together anymore which is why you don't see any of their gear being sold anymore. Wish I could've tried their Wifi BX


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sucks man. Bring in outside clones?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah all sterile from seeds or previous mom. Indoor only. I'm putting my money on this "finally" rain in cali and outdoor influence/lack of clothes changes. They just showed up. I'd say about 3 days ago from the looks of the webs just starting. 
anyhow a little progress from the un- trainees. day 32

my little bastard plant @ day 43


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 22, 2016)

Castroman said:


> It's just random luck like in Vegas, but it seems you can ask the house for a better hand by generally _avoiding any source of stress for the seedlings especially in the two-three week period starting from the third set of leaves_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like to feed N until I see sex because my findings point me to the opposite... I am always with the soil drench and foliar for K every week.. My female to male ratio sits at around 75%.. Coincidentally the DS that turned male was the darkest green and the two females are just now starting to yellow from the ground up, (just barely) I'll be giving them a feed today.

All of that other stuff is exactly how my setup runs.... 50% RH (a bitch to keep it that high around here) 75F, blue light in veg, no more than 18 hours of light (veg on 16 right now)


----------



## doniawon (Mar 22, 2016)

Jabberwocky week 4 time to fatten up.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 22, 2016)

limonene said:


> Thats great info. On the super silver temple i put the lights to basically 12/12 from seed but with 1 hour light in the dark period to see if this helps coax out more girls. They were fine for first 2 weeks but after that their development was hindered so now they have gone to 18/6.


I tried that same thing.... Most strains didn't like it at all..


----------



## elkamino (Mar 22, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> All of that other stuff is exactly how my setup runs.... 50% RH (a bitch to keep it that high around here)


Do you run a closed room then? If not how do you keep the humidity up? I have low humidity in my flower tent, <40%, because I draw a little bit of outside Alaska air in to keep temps right. The air comes in cold so its low RH when it warms up. I don't do anything about it because I still get plenty of good flowers and no pm/mold, but the girls would be happier if I could get/keep it up higher. I don't want hassle but in my open loop any humidity added is exhausted immediately...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 22, 2016)

Going to have to wet my testers real soon! UW Black x Dragonsblood F3.


Gotta get me some solo cups.


----------



## futant (Mar 22, 2016)

I went 6/6 on my testers (Strawberry Milk x Wookie #15) and all 6 broke soil in 72 hours!


----------



## calicat (Mar 22, 2016)

The topic of possible direct relationships of hollow stems revisited since you cats got me thinking. Black Triangle had enclosed stem structure throughout. Frisco Og was the same way as well @genuity I know you are always on the hunt for nose bleed strains. The Skunk Va phenotype is loud as fuck.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 22, 2016)

futant said:


> I went 6/6 on my testers (Strawberry Milk x Wookie #15) and all 6 broke soil in 72 hours!


Yeah dude, 6 days and mine were real plants lol. About a week faster than I'm used to. 

Bodhi breeds fire lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doniawon (Mar 22, 2016)

Apollo 11


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2016)

calicat said:


> The topic of possible direct relationships of hollow stems revisited since you cats got me thinking. Black Triangle had enclosed stem structure throughout. Frisco Og was the same way as well @genuity I know you are always on the hunt for nose bleed strains. The Skunk Va phenotype is loud as fuck.


Does Bodhi put out the Black Triangle anymore? I'm looking at that Chem Kesey too. Would be nice to pair it with the Hashplant 3 I wonder why B man ain't restock that one


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2016)

calicat said:


> The topic of possible direct relationships of hollow stems revisited since you cats got me thinking. Black Triangle had enclosed stem structure throughout. Frisco Og was the same way as well @genuity I know you are always on the hunt for nose bleed strains. The Skunk Va phenotype is loud as fuck.


Freaky.......I'm sitting on my couch, seed stash in front of me..looking for the next funky seed packs to pop.
The first pack I set on my lap..is....wait for it......DARKWOOD (blood wreck x dead head og)
& west coast sour d
Wow calicat, Freaky stuff.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> Freaky.......I'm sitting on my couch, seed stash in front of me..looking for the next funky seed packs to pop.
> The first pack I set on my lap..is....wait for it......DARKWOOD (blood wreck x dead head og)
> & west coast sour d
> Wow calicat, Freaky stuff.


Run those West Coast Sour D. I tried several times to get those but could never grab them. I know you will kill em and should be stupid loud.


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2016)

And.....yes.

Stardawg Guava x A11 smells of cheeto fingers...and all of her clones have roots.all in 12/12

Lucky charms gave me females,happy.clones all rooted...I'll smell them up tonight.all in 12/12

Yogi is looking like 1 boy 1 girl.....Happy still in veg.


----------



## calicat (Mar 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Does Bodhi put out the Black Triangle anymore? I'm looking at that Chem Kesey too. Would be nice to pair it with the Hashplant 3 I wonder why B man ain't restock that one


I saw it at different outlets broski and it is the revisited original f1 male.

Bodhi with his possible play on words when it comes to strain names . Wonder if the strain name is a reference of Ken Kesey who wrote the book One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest while on psychadelics?

Oh forgot to mention this before when you were talking about Og La Affie. You were mentioning Afghan you read or heard before concerning genetic backbone. When it was circulating underground the original name was Afghan Bombay Kush. It got changed because Og was a term that was associated with dankness and it just sells as you well know in the commercial market.


----------



## calicat (Mar 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> Freaky.......I'm sitting on my couch, seed stash in front of me..looking for the next funky seed packs to pop.
> The first pack I set on my lap..is....wait for it......DARKWOOD (blood wreck x dead head og)
> & west coast sour d
> Wow calicat, Freaky stuff.


Sounds like providence to me eh @akhiymjames hehehe.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2016)

calicat said:


> Sounds like providence to me eh @akhiymjames hehehe.


I know a few people that don't believe in coincidences lol. It was just meant to be for g man to pop something funky


----------



## GrayeVOx (Mar 22, 2016)

Grabbed a pic from the veg tent, sorry for blurple leds. Got 5 clones of Boysenberry Hashplant and 1 reveg (bottom left) clone of tranquil elephantizer that smells heavily of sour lime. I haven't ran this plant yet, it was popped before the testers and only flowered for 2 weeks before i cut it to make room. But the trich rub on the left over sugar leaves smells insane still glad i was able to save her.

For next round i popped
3) More cowbell
3) Granola Funk
3) Space Monkey
3) Chocolate Trip f2 added late 2-3 broke ground today


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 22, 2016)

Everyone is strapped in for the ride.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 22, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Do you run a closed room then? If not how do you keep the humidity up? I have low humidity in my flower tent, <40%, because I draw a little bit of outside Alaska air in to keep temps right. The air comes in cold so its low RH when it warms up. I don't do anything about it because I still get plenty of good flowers and no pm/mold, but the girls would be happier if I could get/keep it up higher. I don't want hassle but in my open loop any humidity added is exhausted immediately...


Humidifier right by the air intake, My room isn't sealed... pulls air in through the bottom of the cab and out through the top into the attic.. RH% here usually never gets above 20%


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Grabbed a pic from the veg tent, sorry for blurple leds. Got 5 clones of Boysenberry Hashplant and 1 reveg (bottom left) clone of tranquil elephantizer that smells heavily of sour lime. I haven't ran this plant yet, it was popped before the testers and only flowered for 2 weeks before i cut it to make room. But the trich rub on the left over sugar leaves smells insane still glad i was able to save her.
> 
> For next round i popped
> 3) More cowbell
> ...


Watching those Chocolate Trips that's the other I gotta have from B man


----------



## GrayeVOx (Mar 22, 2016)

Saw a lot of talk saying around 7 weeks to finish so i had to give them a pop.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Saw a lot of talk saying around 7 weeks to finish so i had to give them a pop.


You ain't talking about those Trips are you? They ain't much in B man catalog that finishes that fast but damn your right I kinda forgot about that they finished that fast.


----------



## GrayeVOx (Mar 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You ain't talking about those Trips are you? They ain't much in B man catalog that finishes that fast but damn your right I kinda forgot about that they finished that fast.


Yeah I'm used to the 10 week finishers from Bodhi but it says 7-8 weeks finish for her and i saw a guy say he took a branch at 49 days and it was better than the rest he left to finish longer. So hoping ill be able to smoke on the trip while the rest are still fattening up.

Few shots of Boysenberry HP at week 5


----------



## doniawon (Mar 22, 2016)

Trips ? More info please lol.


----------



## GrayeVOx (Mar 22, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Trips ? More info please lol.


Chocolate Trip F2 available from a couple of the Bodhi sources


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 22, 2016)

crazy I did not know that the chocolate trip f2 had some 7 weekers in there. Are they all supposed to finish 7 weeks or only select pheno(s)? For some reason I had always imagined this one was a long flowerings sativa


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> crazy I did not know that the chocolate trip f2 had some 7 weekers in there. Are they all supposed to finish 7 weeks or only select pheno(s)? For some reason I had always imagined this one was a long flowerings sativa


From my research it's a 7-8 weeker bred by Dutch Flowers that way just cus the Chocolate Thai is 14-16 weeker so they added and indica to it then reversed the cross and then took male from that to hit to a female from first cross 

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Chocolate_Trip/Dutch_Flowers/


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 22, 2016)

Bump

https://www.rollitup.org/t/favorite-bodhi-strain.898304/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-strains-finished-pics-onlyonly.898412/#post-12329308


----------



## futant (Mar 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> Freaky.......I'm sitting on my couch, seed stash in front of me..looking for the next funky seed packs to pop.
> The first pack I set on my lap..is....wait for it......DARKWOOD (blood wreck x dead head og)
> & west coast sour d
> Wow calicat, Freaky stuff.


I have DARKWOOD Beans, would love to see you do that one!


----------



## futant (Mar 23, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Just put my order with GLG for Stardawg Guava and Lions Milk! WOoohoo!
> 
> picked Jungle Spice for my first choice freebie. that bubbleman congolese hype haha


where do I see freebie choices for bodhi buys from GLG?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 23, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Chocolate Trip F2 available from a couple of the Bodhi sources


Also Chocolate Trip


futant said:


> where do I see freebie choices for bodhi buys from GLG?


These were the freebies a couple of weeks ago.
Wolf pack (Giesel XAppalachia)

Legend OG x Snow Lotus 

Love Triangle (Triangle Kush x Snow Lotus)

Jungle Spice (congo (pine) x 88g13hp

Purple Urkle x Snow lotus ( THIS STRAIN IS OUT DOOR ONLY) 

Blueberry snow (blueberry ind x Snowlotus)

Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow Lotus)

Pink Lotus (outdoor freebie) - Pink Panther x Snow Lotus

Pink Panther x 88g13/HP (2015 outdoor blessing)

RM Nigerian x Afghani F2

Snow Temple ( Temple X Snow Lotus)

Dragon Fruit (oldsog ssh x Snow Lotus)

Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)

TT NL#6 x Appalachia


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 23, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Also Chocolate Trip


I think that one is a select pheno pollination. Don't think B man is selling f1 of that but I could be wrong


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 23, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Also Chocolate Trip
> 
> These were the freebies a couple of weeks ago.
> Wolf pack (Giesel XAppalachia)
> ...


What is the outdoor only one about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COGrown (Mar 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> What is the outdoor only one about?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The real purple urkle clone tends to put out unstable hybrids. Indoor runs are much more likely to run into trouble. The tastes, colors, potency, those are all usually amazing. Grapes of all kinds. But prone to intersex with any stress.


----------



## futant (Mar 23, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Also Chocolate Trip
> 
> These were the freebies a couple of weeks ago.
> Wolf pack (Giesel XAppalachia)
> ...


Thank you sir
Damn did the Bman make that Nigerian x afghan cross?


----------



## futant (Mar 23, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Also Chocolate Trip
> 
> These were the freebies a couple of weeks ago.
> Wolf pack (Giesel XAppalachia)
> ...


what is the deal ? how many packs bought to get freebies? Does Jeffy post this info anywhere?


----------



## torontoke (Mar 23, 2016)

futant said:


> what is the deal ? how many packs bought to get freebies? Does Jeffy post this info anywhere?


Buy 2 get 1 free
Email him he sends u an updated list


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 23, 2016)

futant said:


> Thank you sir
> Damn did the Bman make that Nigerian x afghan cross?


I wanna say the Nigerian is breeder steves?


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 23, 2016)

No wait...reeferman!!!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I think that one is a select pheno pollination. Don't think B man is selling f1 of that but I could be wrong


Correct, B man is selling choco trip f2's.... 

A few folks also have his select f1 cut too...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 23, 2016)

@GrayeVOx posted some beautiful pictures of the Bandaloop in JD's thread. WOW. I WANT. Is this one still kickin around or was it a limited release?

also any info on the Aruba mom? What is it?


----------



## pnwmystery (Mar 23, 2016)

I want almost all those freebies.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 23, 2016)

I emailed SVoC for an updated Bodhi stock list and he sent me a list from 2/2/16.........

trying to maybe snag a pack of Goji while the $60 packs are still on.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 23, 2016)

Castroman said:


> It's just random luck like in Vegas, but it seems you can ask the house for a better hand by generally _avoiding any source of stress for the seedlings especially in the two-three week period starting from the third set of leaves_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm stumped it seems... Unless I'm just not feeding as much K as i think I am, and my soil is nice and high in N....

I went through and read a few articles and it seems you're right...

Still got a female to male ratio around 75% tho.. Still got a lot to learn and the fact revisits me everyday.. Multiple times.. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 23, 2016)

Ssdd x wookie #4 after curing...uhh. awhile idk cpl weeks.


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hey guys if anyone knows ol dragboat at glg,? Give him a shout for me! Ive been trying to order for last few days but i cant get him to acctivate my acct. i buy alot of seeds lol. thx in advance!!


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 23, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I'm stumped it seems... Unless I'm just not feeding as much K as i think I am, and my soil is nice and high in N....
> 
> I went through and read a few articles and it seems you're right...
> 
> Still got a female to male ratio around 75% tho.. Still got a lot to learn and the fact revisits me everyday.. Multiple times.. Thanks for the correction.


Honestly guys, im very low on fem ratio.

Ssdd-4/11
Te-4/11
Js-4/11
Bhp-5-13
Mc-1/13
Mm-1or2/11
Goji-3or4/11

I believe its environmental based on my experience, but cannot rule out that it just may be mathematical odds. I think im causing males because its not just Bodhi strains, and i dnt hear alot of people w my problem. This last batch honestly was prob the healthiest batch of seedlings ive ever raised, so i dont think its a stress issue. High temps, low rh, 24hr light, AND i have been using potassium silicate. Changes are being made. Lets hope these raz wookie testers dnt get masculized lol!!!!

Edit: the soil i use is weak so prob not alot of N. It only sustains them for 2 weeks tops


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 23, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I'm stumped it seems... Unless I'm just not feeding as much K as i think I am, and my soil is nice and high in N....
> 
> I went through and read a few articles and it seems you're right...
> 
> Still got a female to male ratio around 75% tho.. Still got a lot to learn and the fact revisits me everyday.. Multiple times.. Thanks for the correction.


Honestly when you harvest her I bet she is root bound or ph is off. That's the only thing I can think of or cal/mag


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 23, 2016)

Group shot Goji Raz x Wookie testers-


More cowbell(lower left). The rest are her half sister, blueberry Hp


----------



## limonene (Mar 23, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Honestly guys, im very low on fem ratio.
> 
> Ssdd-4/11
> Te-4/11
> ...


Just for reference this is what I got with some of the strains u popped
Ssdd 2/11 and 7/11
Js 4/11
Bbhp 3/11
Mm 7/11
Goji 7/11
Also
White lotus 3/11
Aog 1/11 and it showed retarded formation
Kalifornia 1/5
Silver mountain 4/11
Mountain temple 5/11
Satsuma 1/5
Dream lotus 0/3
I don't think the 24 hour light cycle is helping your cause.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 23, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Honestly guys, im very low on fem ratio.
> 
> Ssdd-4/11
> Te-4/11
> ...


The 24 hour light could be the reason why that may be happening. Mother Nature doesn't give that much light and always vegging that way will decrease vigor in long run too


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 23, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Honestly guys, im very low on fem ratio.
> 
> Ssdd-4/11
> Te-4/11
> ...


https://cannabisgrowing.wordpress.com/2012/09/06/top-7-tips-to-grow-more-female-plants-from-standard-cannabis-seeds/

The whole article isn't all great but there are some interesting tips to follow, trying to keep up with all of the steps has helped me..


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 23, 2016)

I've vegged in 24 hours a few times and I always seem to be very close to 50% on my m/f ratio I don't think light hours has anything to do with it tbh. Just my experience.

can't really judge off 1 pack, it's a numbers game. Go by the big picture it should even itself out the more beans you pop.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Honestly when you harvest her I bet she is root bound or ph is off. That's the only thing I can think of or cal/mag


She is, she also didn't complain as much last time she was root bound.. Either way it's my fault. I do think that I had the blumats up way too high tho.. Too wet, lots of lockout...


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 23, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> She is, she also didn't complain as much last time she was root bound.. Either way it's my fault. I do think that I had the blumats up way too high tho.. Too wet, lots of lockout...


Yea that's in there too some phenos don't like a real wet root zone and some flourish from it. That's why if it's something your going to grow on the regular take certain notes down like this a journal for your strains and phenos. I know I need to for sure


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 23, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> She is, she also didn't complain as much last time she was root bound.. Either way it's my fault. I do think that I had the blumats up way too high tho.. Too wet, lots of lockout...


How do you like those blumats Al? Easy to set up? Any hiccups?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 23, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> How do you like those blumats Al? Easy to set up? Any hiccups?


Follow the directions and you're good.

Hand water plants to the desired setting, then soak blumats and place them as deep as they'll go in the middle (from the edge of the pot to the trunk of the plant) with the dripper right by the base of the trunk. Turn the valve open considerably to let air bubbles out, then dial it back so a droplet hangs at the end of the line but does not drop, then dial back the valve further 2 arrow markings and they're set. Now the top can dry out a bit and then they'll call for water.

I fucked up by not following that last part about the arrow markings and messing with them a bunch... Basically the golden rule applies with these too.. K.I.S.S.

There are better ways to setup the lines as with adding valves to express air, lengthening the feed lines for mobility and so forth but PM me if you wish me to go into the details... Happy to help anytime.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea that's in there too some phenos don't like a real wet root zone and some flourish from it. That's why if it's something your going to grow on the regular take certain notes down like this a journal for your strains and phenos. I know I need to for sure


You the man brotha! Thanks for always helping out with the observations, it helps a lot having different points of view and new ways to try things.. I get stuck on some idiot shit every so often.... Haha.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 23, 2016)

limonene said:


> Just for reference this is what I got with some of the strains u popped
> Ssdd 2/11 and 7/11
> Js 4/11
> Bbhp 3/11
> ...


People who have grown LUCKY CHARMS and/or WHITE LOTUS.

any traits i can look for to confirm the white dom phenos of me white wookies


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The 24 hour light could be the reason why that may be happening. Mother Nature doesn't give that much light and always vegging that way will decrease vigor in long run too


Ive been a fan of 24 hr light for a long time, after a compariment i did w 18 and 24 hrs light cycle. Seems like i need to revisit this experiment and see what kinda results i get w fem counts. Ive had better results from 24 hrs but if its giving me males, thats not gonna work lol!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 23, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Follow the directions and you're good.
> 
> Hand water plants to the desired setting, then soak blumats and place them as deep as they'll go in the middle (from the edge of the pot to the trunk of the plant) with the dripper right by the base of the trunk. Turn the valve open considerably to let air bubbles out, then dial it back so a droplet hangs at the end of the line but does not drop, then dial back the valve further 2 arrow markings and they're set. Now the top can dry out a bit and then they'll call for water.
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you! Great advice Al.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 23, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I've vegged in 24 hours a few times and I always seem to be very close to 50% on my m/f ratio I don't think light hours has anything to do with it tbh. Just my experience.
> 
> can't really judge off 1 pack, it's a numbers game. Go by the big picture it should even itself out the more beans you pop.


Yeah I have held my tongue on the subject for not wanting to ruffle feathers with my uneducated opinion.

But when it comes to 24 hrs light I have never had a problem with it, basically all i have ever run for veg, and I get about 50/50 m/f. Sometimes better, sometimes worse but it usually all evens out. Like my blueberry hashplant I got 8/10 females, red eye jedi was 4/9. Non bodhi my first bigworm I germed was 3/3 super qrazy boys, but the prime moonshine was 5/5 girls so it is all luck of the draw if you ask me.
Sorry if my opinion differs just my experience. I myself am more worried about making sure my girls are happy and stay girls than getting as many as possible lol.


----------



## calicat (Mar 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> People who have grown LUCKY CHARMS and/or WHITE LOTUS.
> 
> any traits i can look for to confirm the white dom phenos of me white wookies


If you have ever grown some old school Hindu Kush, it looks like that structurally. Smell emission in vegetation is clean hash. Internodal distance is quite short so essentially if nothing goes wrong they will stack translating into some beefy baseball bats. The arms are quite sturdy and can hold all that weight. Clones in my environment 5 days.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 23, 2016)

calicat said:


> If you have ever grown some old school Hindu Kush, it looks like that structurally. Smell emission in vegetation is clean hash. Internodal distance is quite short so essentially if nothing goes wrong they will stack translating into some beefy baseball bats. The arms are quite sturdy and can hold all that weight. Clones in my environment 5 days.


pot of gold is hindu kush and skunk, such a tasty strain. the alien strains have strong branches and structure, so im crossing my fire alien master with my pot of gold.


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 23, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah I have held my tongue on the subject for not wanting to ruffle feathers with my uneducated opinion.
> 
> But when it comes to 24 hrs light I have never had a problem with it, basically all i have ever run for veg, and I get about 50/50 m/f. Sometimes better, sometimes worse but it usually all evens out. Like my blueberry hashplant I got 8/10 females, red eye jedi was 4/9. Non bodhi my first bigworm I germed was 3/3 super qrazy boys, but the prime moonshine was 5/5 girls so it is all luck of the draw if you ask me.
> Sorry if my opinion differs just my experience. I myself am more worried about making sure my girls are happy and stay girls than getting as many as possible lol.


very true! Ill take 1 gem over 11 mediocres any day. Ive been blessed w some amazing females from B. All you really need is 1


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 23, 2016)

calicat said:


> If you have ever grown some old school Hindu Kush, it looks like that structurally. Smell emission in vegetation is clean hash. Internodal distance is quite short so essentially if nothing goes wrong they will stack translating into some beefy baseball bats. The arms are quite sturdy and can hold all that weight. Clones in my environment 5 days.


Awsome thanx sir. These r the shortest internodes on a seedling ive ever had. All of them r close but one and all already have internode starting branches.


----------



## bmgnoot (Mar 23, 2016)

do you need a discount code or something for the $60 gogi og sale? site says $77 for all bodhi strains. was looking around and couldn't find anything. have SVoC on instagram and i looked over their site. figured i'll probably just send an email to ask but any info would help, thanks.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 23, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> do you need a discount code or something for the $60 gogi og sale? site says $77 for all bodhi strains. was looking around and couldn't find anything. have SVoC on instagram and i looked over their site. figured i'll probably just send an email to ask but any info would help, thanks.


This does not include the newest strains.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BCf50txkOQ9/?taken-by=seedvaultofca1


----------



## bmgnoot (Mar 23, 2016)

thanks..didnt dig far enough into the IG posts to find that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 24, 2016)

She's dry, and ready for a final trim before jarred. Pheno 2 - a11 x sl.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> pot of gold is hindu kush and skunk, such a tasty strain. the alien strains have strong branches and structure, so im crossing my fire alien master with my pot of gold.


Is the Pot of Gold from Bodhi, or Flying Dutchman? Mrs B sent me a pack with some testers... good smoke, but needed some staking! Funny you mention Alien, because I was thinking of popping the rest of the POG pack and knocking boots with my Alien Rock Candy... I could make scaffolding with her branches, lol! Where's the time?... ha!


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Is the Pot of Gold from Bodhi, or Flying Dutchman? Mrs B sent me a pack with some testers... good smoke, but needed some staking! Funny you mention Alien, because I was thinking of popping the rest of the POG pack and knocking boots with my Alien Rock Candy... I could make scaffolding with her branches, lol! Where's the time?... ha!


My pog is from the dutchmen and it is a great strain for potency and a classic old school flavor. The alien has amazing structure and close internodes and I use my fire alien master male to pollinate my favorite females.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

Fire alien strawberry. A true landrace kush and one heavy yielding, stout bitch.


----------



## doniawon (Mar 24, 2016)

Alien wifi x diablo og.. not bohdi's ..thought the fan leaves looked like the alien above?


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

I used the alien master pollen on my grandaddy purple, shoreline, pot o gold,and colombian black. I am using a shoreline/chemdawg male pollen on sour d, headband,alien strawberry and colombian. Shoreline is a vintage skunk and my colombian black is from gage green, the best landrace sativa I have ever seen. With the alien master x colombian I am hoping for a true hybrid, with the vigor and yields you get on a F1 of pure sativa crossed with a pure kush.


----------



## doniawon (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm thinking that apollo is a bit sl leaning..holly fuck that's a lot of glitter!


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Alien wifi x diablo og.. not bohdi's ..thought the fan leaves looked like the alien above? View attachment 3640123


I think alien is dominate in crosses. How is the yield and potency on yours?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 24, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I'm thinking that apollo is a bit sl leaning..holly fuck that's a lot of glitter!


Good smoke, too.  I thought the same about #2 being SL leaning, only because it looks like phenos I've gotten w/ solos stash and goji. Those phenos always seem to be the most potent, as this one is stronger by a tad than #1.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey yall gotta question. 


So i got me a lemon D hp and shes up to abt her 4th or 5th adult leaves. And she just got too big for her 1 gallon. So i moved her to a 2.5 gallon. Two days ago, she was getting alittle N deficiency, which is common for my seed runs just the bottom set, after transplant she looked good but last night and today shes been drooping like shes thirsty and shes gettin more severe N deficiency. 

Im not wanting to water cuz shes still alittle wet from the transplant. So....Foliar? Brew an alfalfa tea? I have some resources but figured somebody has experienced N deficiency and drooping on a still damp post transplant young adult plant. Phew


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Fire alien strawberry. A true landrace kush and one heavy yielding, stout bitch.View attachment 3640120


Were you talking about Fire Alien Strawberry being a true landrace kush? Or was you talking of another strain


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hey yall gotta question.
> 
> 
> So i got me a lemon D hp and shes up to abt her 4th or 5th adult leaves. And she just got too big for her 1 gallon. So i moved her to a 2.5 gallon. Two days ago, she was getting alittle N deficiency, which is common for my seed runs just the bottom set, after transplant she looked good but last night and today shes been drooping like shes thirsty and shes gettin more severe N deficiency.
> ...


What kinda medium? Maybe it is not aerated enough?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Were you talking about Fire Alien Strawberry being a true landrace kush? Or was you talking of another strain


That's what I wanna know...


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Were you talking about Fire Alien Strawberry being a true landrace kush? Or was you talking of another strain


The alien has all the traits of a landrace, health,vigor and strong branches and large leaves. I don't think it's advertised as a landrace but it sure acts like one. I have grown many landrace sativas by ACE and cannabiogen and their stuff is so inbred it doesn't behave like a true landrace. Same thing with gage green colombian, it puts ACE's gear to shame.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 24, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> What kinda medium? Maybe it is not aerated enough?


No, shes good and aerated.... Mostly ss#4 peat/coco mix. With extree extree perlite cuz i likes to squeeze in the food and tea


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 24, 2016)

The alien is a little bland on taste and lacks flavor, but is super smooth and scary potent. Great, great strain for making crosses.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 24, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> That's what I wanna know...





shorelineOG said:


> The alien has all the traits of a landrace, health,vigor and strong branches and large leaves. I don't think it's advertised as a landrace but it sure acts like one. I have grown many landrace sativas by ACE and cannabiogen and their stuff is so inbred it doesn't behave like a true landrace. Same thing with gage green colombian, it puts ACE's gear to shame.


Well Alien Technology is a landrace kush that got brought back here by a soldier. It didn't have a name and they said the smoke was outta this world which is how they came up with the name. I just wanted to be sure what you were talking about is all


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 24, 2016)

I believe bodhi has his hands on some very true landraces from his collections trips and he is currently working on brand new hybrids from that stock.


----------



## doniawon (Mar 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I think alien is dominate in crosses. How is the yield and potency on yours?


This is the first time I've grown it, but its doing great has 3 main tops all the same size..the smells very good.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 24, 2016)

"What's your favorite strain".

I honestly have never grown out a Bodhi strain to harvest. However, I've seen how that Godhead broke ground and took off running. Never seen anything so healthy and vigorous. Of course. As you probably guessed. Males. Someday tho.  Maybe. If someone else didn't beat me to it.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 24, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> "What's your favorite strain".
> 
> I honestly have never grown out a Bodhi strain to harvest. However, I've seen how that Godhead broke ground and took off running. Never seen anything so healthy and vigorous. Of course. As you probably guessed. Males. Someday tho.  Maybe. If someone else didn't beat me to it.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/favorite-bodhi-strain.898304/


----------



## churtmunk (Mar 24, 2016)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> got my glg package today
> 
> it was waiting for me after i grabbed some tomato cages, extra tarps for mixing soil, and paint strainers for compost tea bags  from the local hardware store
> 
> ...


Just got an order in from glg
SSDD x 11
Space Monkey x 11.. stooooked
GG4 x Long bottom Leaf x 20 from bad dog gen
and a freebie pack of the zero dark 30 #8xlbl x 5

Def going to pop some space monkey but was wondering if you had the chance to pop any of the zero dark 30 cross?


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Well Alien Technology is a landrace kush that got brought back here by a soldier. It didn't have a name and they said the smoke was outta this world which is how they came up with the name. I just wanted to be sure what you were talking about is all


Thank you for that bit of info, that'd fit nicely into the program


----------



## jpdnkstr (Mar 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hey yall gotta question.
> 
> 
> So i got me a lemon D hp and shes up to abt her 4th or 5th adult leaves. And she just got too big for her 1 gallon. So i moved her to a 2.5 gallon. Two days ago, she was getting alittle N deficiency, which is common for my seed runs just the bottom set, after transplant she looked good but last night and today shes been drooping like shes thirsty and shes gettin more severe N deficiency.
> ...


I'd foliar with a mild nute mix, just had this issue, twice with the foliar in 3 days turned them right around!


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 24, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Just got an order in from glg
> SSDD x 11
> Space Monkey x 11.. stooooked
> GG4 x Long bottom Leaf x 20 from bad dog gen
> ...


0D30 is high cbd....and nope


----------



## churtmunk (Mar 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> 0D30 is high cbd....and nope


perfect. I've was going to pick up a cannatonic#4 for that exact reason. Guess i'll have to give these beans a try.


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 24, 2016)

Ended up getting a pack of Lucky Charms last fall...very last time SVOC had them listed....popped the pack and only 2 cracked (clearly they were old) , but both are females and 3 weeks into 12/12. think I might dust them with some Kalifornia pollen.... or some other cool shit I have in the fridge.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 24, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> Ended up getting a pack of Lucky Charms last fall...very last time SVOC had them listed....popped the pack and only 2 cracked (clearly they were old) , but both are females and 3 weeks into 12/12. think I might dust them with some Kalifornia pollen.... or some other cool shit I have in the fridge.


Show them ladies if you don't mind. I got some f2s to get through one day. Sorry those seeds didn't pop good at least you got two to come up and they were ladies. Would've been better to have one as male but that would've been too good lol


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 24, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> Ended up getting a pack of Lucky Charms last fall...very last time SVOC had them listed....popped the pack and only 2 cracked (clearly they were old) , but both are females and 3 weeks into 12/12. think I might dust them with some Kalifornia pollen.... or some other cool shit I have in the fridge.


YO u got any info on those Kalifornia any would b valuable. Got a few running


----------



## torontoke (Mar 24, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> Ended up getting a pack of Lucky Charms last fall...very last time SVOC had them listed....popped the pack and only 2 cracked (clearly they were old) , but both are females and 3 weeks into 12/12. think I might dust them with some Kalifornia pollen.... or some other cool shit I have in the fridge.


Take a cut or two and hit them with cs to perhaps save a dying strain.
I know many folks would love the chance to get some lucky charm fems


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 24, 2016)

What's the lineage on the lucky charms?


----------



## lawlrus (Mar 24, 2016)

Here's a Goji @ 44 days


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> What's the lineage on the lucky charms?


The White x Appy


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 24, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> Ended up getting a pack of Lucky Charms last fall...very last time SVOC had them listed....popped the pack and only 2 cracked (clearly they were old) , but both are females and 3 weeks into 12/12. think I might dust them with some Kalifornia pollen.... or some other cool shit I have in the fridge.


Oh shit. I best get to poppin mine then. I was planning on a nice pheno hunt and making some F2's...but given your report I may be lucky just to find one nice gal!


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 24, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Oh shit. I best get to poppin mine then. I was planning on a nice pheno hunt and making some F2's...but given your report I may be lucky just to find one nice gal!


Id think ud b okay. I was surpised he only got 2. How old could they really b.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 24, 2016)

sounds like a year at least  haha sorry had to  my smart ass took over. back to stalking mode now


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 24, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> She's dry, and ready for a final trim before jarred. Pheno 2 - a11 x sl.
> 
> View attachment 3639927 View attachment 3639929 View attachment 3639930
> View attachment 3639931


Any trimmed pics?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 25, 2016)

Y do companies feel the need to put crap like this on the outside of their boxes?

Shit I ordered it so I know wtf it is, to put this on the outside of the box is just dumb. Even in the most legal areas I don't need my neighbor or the UPS dude knowing what I got in my box. Are they thinking it's advertising perhaps?

If you want to guarantee I wont buy direct from your company again just put a dumb ass sticker like this on your box.. smh..


----------



## headbender (Mar 25, 2016)

Rootmaker is big in agriculture I'm willing to bet most orders they ship are not headed to cannabis growers. Tons of nurseries and tree farms use their products. Until the last couple years they have had no reason at all to ship stealth. Read the history on their website and you might understand why they ship like any legitimate ag business, Not like a grow store who knows what business they are in and what measures they need to take because of it.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 25, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> Y do companies feel the need to put crap like this on the outside of their boxes?View attachment 3640819
> 
> Shit I ordered it so I know wtf it is, to put this on the outside of the box is just dumb. Even in the most legal areas I don't need my neighbor or the UPS dude knowing what I got in my box. Are they thinking it's advertising perhaps?
> 
> If you want to guarantee I wont buy direct from your company again just put a dumb ass sticker like this on your box.. smh..


Hey man I get it. It makes some who may not be in the most MJ friendly states a wee bit on te paranoid side. Of course. So also does walking out of the only coop in the area, in January when the temps are down in the low 30's. With a giant and very colorful bag of "Happy Frog" soil.  lol Especially since the people who run it are an older family, but they generally give you the benefit of the doubt. Nevertheless. It does invoke a little paranoia. They probably sell the same stuff to others who are growing house plants as well. 

As far as UPS goes. They probably see all kind of stuff lol. I do agree with your sentiment tho. Whatever is on those packages shouldn't be advertised. It could encourage thievery from your porch. And provokes meddling minds to invent conspiracy theories. I mean there are avid gardeners out there who never even consider marijuana, yet they have a houseful of flowers and other plants just because they love to grow. Ordering seeds really puts me over the edge even tho I've never had good reason. The stress.


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Show them ladies if you don't mind. I got some f2s to get through one day. Sorry those seeds didn't pop good at least you got two to come up and they were ladies. Would've been better to have one as male but that would've been too good lol


I'll take a couple of pics later today....I have 2 stocky bushes and did get clones of each in case ..


JDGreen said:


> YO u got any info on those Kalifornia any would b valuable. Got a few running


Kalifornia is Nepali OG x 88G13/HP...ran testers of them last year...report on Bbay


st0wandgrow said:


> Oh shit. I best get to poppin mine then. I was planning on a nice pheno hunt and making some F2's...but given your report I may be lucky just to find one nice gal!


I was hoping for a male for some F2's as well...but the one time you are looking for a male....


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 25, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Hey man I get it. It makes some who may not be in the most MJ friendly states a wee bit on te paranoid side. Of course. So also does walking out of the only coop in the area, in January when the temps are down in the low 30's. With a giant and very colorful bag of "Happy Frog" soil.  lol Especially since the people who run it are an older family, but they generally give you the benefit of the doubt. Nevertheless. It does invoke a little paranoia. They probably sell the same stuff to others who are growing house plants as well.
> 
> As far as UPS goes. They probably see all kind of stuff lol. I do agree with your sentiment tho. Whatever is on those packages shouldn't be advertised. It could encourage thievery from your porch. And provokes meddling minds to invent conspiracy theories. I mean there are avid gardeners out there who never even consider marijuana, yet they have a houseful of flowers and other plants just because they love to grow. Ordering seeds really puts me over the edge even tho I've never had good reason. The stress.


Yessir...when I ordered my tent it was sent through USPS....they pull up to my front door , hand me a long cardboard box and printed on the side in BIG bold black letters was...Quantity : One Grow Tent...I about crapped myself.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> What is the outdoor only one about?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A lot of folks were reporting hermies from that cross , especially under led's .


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yessir...when I ordered my tent it was sent through USPS....they pull up to my front door , hand me a long cardboard box and printed on the side in BIG bold black letters was...Quantity : One Grow Tent...I about crapped myself.


Damn that is whack. When I ordered my gorilla tents through growers house they cut the gorilla tent logo off the box before shipping it to me. Was much appreciated. They have topnotch service over there and best prices by far.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> From my research it's a 7-8 weeker bred by Dutch Flowers that way just cus the Chocolate Thai is 14-16 weeker so they added and indica to it then reversed the cross and then took male from that to hit to a female from first cross
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Chocolate_Trip/Dutch_Flowers/


The Mrs just informed me that's gonna be my next purchase. Jeffy's waiting on the money order now


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yessir...when I ordered my tent it was sent through USPS....they pull up to my front door , hand me a long cardboard box and printed on the side in BIG bold black letters was...Quantity : One Grow Tent...I about crapped myself.


Got one from Amazon and told had the option to package it in plain brown packaging instead of Virtual Sun Hydroponics Grow Tent lol. Neighbors way too nosey



skunkwreck said:


> The Mrs just informed me that's gonna be my next purchase. Jeffy's waiting on the money order now


Lucky dog the Mrs is good to you lol. My bean ordering is on vault mode until next month hehehehe  I gotta have those and Dank Sinatra


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 25, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> Y do companies feel the need to put crap like this on the outside of their boxes?View attachment 3640819
> 
> Shit I ordered it so I know wtf it is, to put this on the outside of the box is just dumb. Even in the most legal areas I don't need my neighbor or the UPS dude knowing what I got in my box. Are they thinking it's advertising perhaps?
> 
> If you want to guarantee I wont buy direct from your company again just put a dumb ass sticker like this on your box.. smh..


holy shit. similar experience i had with hydroton. all i can say is my ups guy gave me the stink eye after that. heavy box from his hands. very weird eye contact. glaring "hydropinic rocks" on the box. the items slowly entering my hands. my eyes, meeting his, twitching with rage. 

no more iced tea for you fucker if a single word leaves your mouth mr. ups... my thoughts.

will not lie i opened the door on my mailman the other day (he was waiting a sec) & caught hm reading the return label on the box. rolling the box around in his hand.

now i have to SPECIFY "discrete label" every time i grab something. in the notes on [email protected] & in a direct messsage on fleebay. 2x. just to make sure these idiots keep my box plain jane.

that sticker on ur box. ridiculous !


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yessir...when I ordered my tent it was sent through USPS....they pull up to my front door , hand me a long cardboard box and printed on the side in BIG bold black letters was...Quantity : One Grow Tent...I about crapped myself.


omg my heart breaks. city living. that would kill me. with big items i note on fleebay you have to read the ship details. i had fed#x ground leave a package on my step. why? i never ever said to do that. lucky me i come around the corner from the poppy store. & see the box. i tell the driver at the corner as he stops checks traffic... never leave shit like that again. just what i need stolen off my steps.... contents one grow tent. lol.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 25, 2016)

@headbender @GrowUrOwnDank 

I hear you guys but I'm not asking for stealth shipping but if I order something from you, I don't expect you to use my box as advertisement..I don't care if it's stereo equipment or a pair of Nikes.. I mean seriously, what are they hoping to accomplish? This wasn't a small return label or like a card inside the box and it clearly was being sent to a residential address, not a nursery.. I've tried to see it from their side and I can't for the life of me figure what would "justify the expense" of adding a big ass sticker like that besides a back ass attempt at advertising, in which case I should get a Fing discount or something.. The sticker was that big you guys.

There are plenty of legal reasons for carbon filter/fans but I still wouldn't want a box with a big as "phresh filter" sticker on it.. I don't have a tinfoil hat on or anything, just can't figure out what the upside is for a company to do that..


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 25, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> I'll take a couple of pics later today....I have 2 stocky bushes and did get clones of each in case ..
> 
> Kalifornia is Nepali OG x 88G13/HP...ran testers of them last year...report on Bbay
> 
> I was hoping for a male for some F2's as well...but the one time you are looking for a male....


Oh okay, didnt realize u did the testers


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 25, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> omg my heart breaks. city living. that would kill me. with big items i note on fleebay you have to read the ship details. i had fed#x ground leave a package on my step. why? i never ever said to do that. lucky me i come around the corner from the poppy store. & see the box. i tell the driver at the corner as he stops checks traffic... never leave shit like that again. just what i need stolen off my steps.... contents one grow tent. lol.


I know man...I so want to move back to the country side .


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Got one from Amazon and told had he option to package it in plain brown packaging instead of Virtual Sun Hydroponics Grow Tent lol. Neighbors way too nosey
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky dog the Mrs is good to you lol. My bean ordering is on vault mode until next month hehehehe  I gotta have those and Dank Sinatra


Yeah bro she's a good one said she'd even pay for them lol I'm like I want a pack too...tried to slide a pack of MB x GB in....$256 she said I'd have to pay for them myself lmao I tried ! B man's got too much I want , off the top of my head is...
Cherry Hashplant
Dank Sinatra
Dank Zappa (?)
Secret Chief
Goji OG
plus a few I can't remember at this sec . Seeing how these breeders discontinue some strains I wanna throw a few packs back for a decade or so..pull them out when I hit my 60's and be like "what" !
Red Eye Jedi
Triad
SSDD
Dream Beaver
the list goes on and on............


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I know man...I so want to move back to the country side .


ow for sure. ill be outta the city & in MI in less than 2 years. i want to look out my front door, on my way to the greenhouse, see you on my property & think >.wtf you doing on my lawn & near my house.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 25, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> Any trimmed pics?


I should have, but they're all broken down and existing in jars [except for the one being lit in a Zig Zag].


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 25, 2016)

Dragon Fruit or Love Triangle.... which should it be ?


----------



## torontoke (Mar 25, 2016)

Love triangle or nl6 x appy lol


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 25, 2016)

Did some one say LT?  

I say Silver L as well, A little mid branch goodness


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 25, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Did some one say LT? View attachment 3641044
> 
> I say Silver L as well, A little mid branch goodness View attachment 3641049


Silver L ?


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 25, 2016)

silver lotus homie


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 25, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> silver lotus homie


Ahhh....sounds good...that's why I want the DF.....SSH x Snow Lotus


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 25, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Love triangle or nl6 x appy lol


Nl6xappy. I'm dying for it


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm still a rookie with her. 2nd run over all. Like what I'm seeing so far for sure!


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 25, 2016)

Anyone ran the Appy thunderfuck? Sounds amazing. So does that nl6xappy


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 25, 2016)

Kalifornia, Goji OG and Mothers Milk and Strawberry Milk. All the goji crosses. I want.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 25, 2016)

@JDGreen ,I don't know if this is a coincidence and not from Bodhi stock... Pretty cool tho. Got it on my travels from the hood just outside of LA.. TLC collective I believe, @jungleboyz on IG grows there dispensary goods mostly me thinks.. 
Now to go meet up with the wife and our boy to hit the beach!!! Have a blessed day y'all!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Silver L ?





luv2grow said:


> silver lotus homie


Isn't that Silver LH ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 25, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Anyone ran the Appy thunderfuck? Sounds amazing.


I thought about it. Snagged a handful. Looked at 'em every time I was selecting the next beans to pop. Ultimately....never did.

Hope that helps.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 25, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> @JDGreen ,I don't know if this is a coincidence and not from Bodhi stock... Pretty cool tho. Got it on my travels from the hood just outside of LA.. TLC collective I believe, @jungleboyz on IG grows there dispensary goods mostly me thinks..View attachment 3641150 View attachment 3641152
> Now to go meet up with the wife and our boy to hit the beach!!! Have a blessed day y'all!!!


I talked to jungleboyz, its not from B, and i think its a cookies mix.

But , awesome find lol. Nice cat


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 25, 2016)

KingBlunted said:


> Nl6xappy. I'm dying for it


Id like to see some pics, im wondering wen i should pop mine


----------



## jtp92 (Mar 25, 2016)

H


MustangStudFarm said:


> I think that the "Gassy" pheno has a spear shape bud. I found it to be the keeper, it is comparable to lime floor cleaner taste and it smells like a natural gas leak. It was good enough that I decided to drop other seed breeders for a while!!!
> My Angelica, Boysenberry HP, and Snow Temple broke soil yesterday! Angelica has almost 100% germination in 48hrs.


 hell ya I have the angelica and snow temple we should compare them I just put mine in the rapid rooters' last night and u can see where they have already poped in them happy growing


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 25, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> H hell ya I have the angelica and snow temple we should compare them I just put mine in the rapid rooters' last night and u can see where they have already poped in them happy growing


This threa need pics of both of those.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 25, 2016)

Bubba X Durban. Coming along. Seem to be liking my DIY aero.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Mar 25, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> @JDGreen ,I don't know if this is a coincidence and not from Bodhi stock... Pretty cool tho. Got it on my travels from the hood just outside of LA.. TLC collective I believe, @jungleboyz on IG grows there dispensary goods mostly me thinks..View attachment 3641150 View attachment 3641152
> Now to go meet up with the wife and our boy to hit the beach!!! Have a blessed day y'all!!!


takin all that to the beach?...sounds like a beach party happening...wish i was there


----------



## jtp92 (Mar 25, 2016)

Ya


JDGreen said:


> This threa need pics of both of those.


Yah man ill keep you posted


----------



## GrayeVOx (Mar 25, 2016)

Got my Cree cob LEDs built and hung up tonight. Better light spread, dropped the temps a few degrees and got more head room for the ladies. Trichome production coming on pretty strong. Boysenberry HP


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Hell ya dudes, happy to report, 10/10 testers have broke ground and are doing well. View attachment 3631351Goji raz sharpie x wookie
> 
> Im planning to start a journal on bb soon. I Go by the profile name Indigo Baebee on bb. Anyone know of a grow journal format i could copy n paste to fill out necessary info in an organized fashion? Im not super computer savvy but i just want to be able to share as much info as possible to the B and everyone else. Im nervous the journal may be the hardest part of the whole project


Nice. .hey how'd u get to be a tester for Bodhi?? Lucky ass. Lol 
I wanna breed and document different strains also..


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 26, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Oh yeah, my wife says that the Goji OG we got is smelling just like a freshly opened bag of Fruit Loops cereal!! I think it smells damn good but I couldn't pinpoint that one until after she pointed it out... I'm not super great at the aroma thing...


 Bammmm u hit the nail on the head. That's exactly what I been looking for..glad u posted that. And thanks to ur wife's nose..lol I gotta get those,bhp,gg4,gsc,sherbert and tree of life.. Before I die...lol its on the bucket list


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3631349 View attachment 3631347
> 
> nice my bro, nice. I been eyeballing that strain. Would u say its very chem-like?
> sorry for the shitty pics guys. They were taken on the fly rn so dudes can get an idea, using my blue sunglasses held up to my phone to filter the hps light lol!! Theyre much frostier than they appear. Great yeild, easy to grow, vigor, flower time. The keeper pheno coulda been taken in week 6 if i was desperate. 80%cloudy. W the bb bubblegum scent. I would reccomend this to beginners and commercial growers


And it says I said that but I didn't ..lol
Well i had bad shyt happen and males also ..(bagseeds) :'( lol
But I got some good strains going now. Check out my journal plz..im new to showing off my babies but been growing for years.. But id like some growing buddies ..its lonely at the bottom of the map. Noone my age grows plants..lol 
Trying hydro but its a challenge. Soil is truly for anyone even dummies..lol 
But I lk challenges. 
Anyways I wanna start documenting and keeping up with my grows on here..hope its safe to..I used my real name..
But Bodhi if u can see this weres that tree of life bean I been searching for. Lol wanna try bhp and gogi Og maybe cross em..?
I wanna test a few of ur strains just got in Mace's beans. Kool guy..very active in here.. Great help.
Just wish I could chat with bodhi too..  well I'm going to bed..Gn everyone..


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 26, 2016)

jimmy311 said:


> And it says I said that but I didn't ..lol
> Well i had bad shyt happen and males also ..(bagseeds) :'( lol
> But I got some good strains going now. Check out my journal plz..im new to showing off my babies but been growing for years.. But id like some growing buddies ..its lonely at the bottom of the map. Noone my age grows plants..lol
> Trying hydro but its a challenge. Soil is truly for anyone even dummies..lol
> ...


It's a different Bodhi with the Tree Of Life.
http://greenpointseedsmerchant.com/collections/tree-of-life-series


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 26, 2016)

Random internet pic. 

Dank Sinatra. Week 4 pistils. 12/12 seedling. Soil way too hot early on(leaf curl). Chucked with Godhead. Amazing trich production. Would be honored to meet Mr. B someday.


----------



## The Pipe (Mar 26, 2016)

Bodhi gear on the choice and tude are at $99 a pack.... what happened?


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 26, 2016)

Went to the wrong place....try GLG .
Dank Sinatra
Chocolate Trip f2
Blueberry Snow (freebie)
all for $161


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2016)

The Pipe said:


> Bodhi gear on the choice and tude are at $99 a pack.... what happened?


Sayin what....wonder why they did that?


----------



## Jimsmut (Mar 26, 2016)

This Hindu Kush x G13 Hashplant has stuck around awhile
  I got two females out of my test run. This one is very vigorous. It always seems to be the biggest bush, and yields pretty damn well. It was by far my biggest outdoor plant last season. Flower time is a bit longer, around 10-11 weeks. Outside it was the last to come down in mid October.

Has a very classic smell with notes of chocolate, berries, coffee and pine. I believe Bodhi described Hindu as having a stoned to the bone effect- I'll run with that one. Not really couch-lock, just stoned to the bone.This plant doesn't stand out in any one category but it is incredibly well rounded, and for that reason has stuck around.

I have been contemplating cutting this (have had three or four runs of it) to make room for some new ladies in my very small space, but may hold on to a single mom for a bit longer as it helped moderate some lady hormones...

Sorting through GG4, Headband, and 4 prayer tower indica seedlings, so we'll see, but a really nice smoke...

Recently, have mostly been smoking the Aruba I call Island diesel-so good. I highly suggest popping Aruba if you have them!


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 26, 2016)

The Pipe said:


> Bodhi gear on the choice and tude are at $99 a pack.... what happened?


Around 2010-12 when I first discovered RIU, I lurked a lot. Tude was the shit. They were the biggest or only advertiser and who most talked about. The last couple of years they don't seem to be in as big favor as they once were around here. 

SVOC $77 11 beans. lol. Mr. B works so much his eyes are all blurry when he counts. Just guessing tho. You will probably get 12 or 15 beans or whatev's. 

Oh. SVOC might throw a surprise pack of Bodhi in there. Might get two strains total maybe 28 seeds. $77. Can't beat that. Haven't tried glg tho.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 26, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Around 2010-12 when I first discovered RIU, I lurked a lot. Tude was the shit. They were the biggest or only advertiser and who most talked about. The last couple of years they don't seem to be in as big favor as they once were around here.
> 
> SVOC $77 11 beans. lol. Mr. B works so much his eyes are all blurry when he counts. Just guessing tho. You will probably get 12 or 15 beans or whatev's.
> 
> Oh. SVOC might throw a surprise pack of Bodhi in there. Might get two strains total maybe 28 seeds. $77. Can't beat that. Haven't tried glg tho.


I love GLG and they got a Bodhi promo , buy two packs get a free pack that you choose from a list of freebies .


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 26, 2016)

Think I'll prolly grab a few more bodhi packs from glg soon. Silver mountain and mothers milk me thinks


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 26, 2016)

Don't forget headiegardens (shoe) and incanlama, both are Bodhi vendors on IG with good vibes and some killer freebies.


----------



## jtp92 (Mar 26, 2016)

If all of u r looking for a good seed bank and good pro mos go to ( James bean company) they r in America and they send it by 2 day shipping I give them a 10 out of 10 I was very happy with them happy growing


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 26, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> If all of u r looking for a good seed bank and good pro mos go to ( James bean company) they r in America and they send it by 2 day shipping I give them a 10 out of 10 I was very happy with them happy growing


I've heard of them....so far it's all been good too


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 26, 2016)

I love the fact that us seed banks are popping up like weeds....I've used the dank team, substrate, and am currently trying out greenline. I had to return means to substrate because they sent me the wrong ones, but thus far the dank team and substrate are fine by me


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 26, 2016)

So who has the best deal on bodhi right now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 26, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I love the fact that us seed banks are popping up like weeds....I've used the dank team, substrate, and am currently trying out greenline. I had to return means to substrate because they sent me the wrong ones, but thus far the dank team and substrate are fine by me


I completely agree. I've only tried one bank but...... I would try the others as well. Only hear good things. So much less stress than freeking overseas. And as the Tude costs more. Even cheaper. So? If you're in the US? Why not go with US? Perhaps its the freebie game. Which is cool as hell and I love to play it. But.... When it comes down to getting a pack free. Bodhi too? Well. That's just a phenomenal value isn't it. lol. Yeah I'm kinda on holiday and rambling a bit.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 26, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So who has the best deal on bodhi right now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can only say. SVOC. 1 pack DS. 1 pack Godhead free. I don't know if that's the norm tho. Wasn't expecting it. It was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 26, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> When it comes down to getting a pack free. Bodhi too?


Exactly !!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 26, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> I completely agree. I've only tried one bank but...... I would try the others as well. Only hear good things. So much less stress than freeking overseas. And as the Tude costs more. Even cheaper. So? If you're in the US? Why not go with US? Perhaps its the freebie game. Which is cool as hell and I love to play it. But.... When it comes down to getting a pack free. Bodhi too? Well. That's just a phenomenal value isn't it. lol. Yeah I'm kinda on holiday and rambling a bit.


It's a freebie arms race and I love it...so many banks and the only difference is the freebies....whoever has the best freebies gets the biz as they're all fairly reliable. The dank team is definitely losing the freebie battle. The others are offering buy 2 get 1 pack free deals which is so dam hard to pass up


----------



## Feisty1UR (Mar 26, 2016)

I've heard of bodhi seeds, which is the one that tastes/smells like pancakes? or syrup. Can't remember..  Which site can I get them from?

edit: why is everyone liking my comment? I just wanna know what the name of the seed is


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 26, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I've heard of bodhi seeds, which is the one that tastes/smells like pancakes? or syrup. Can't remember..  Which site can I get them from?
> 
> edit: why is everyone liking my comment? I just wanna know what the name of the seed is


I honestly don't know. 

Another random internet pic. Does this lead curl look like it needs something. I'm thinking. Add some compost to top off that maybe 2 gallon pot. Stick with organic as much as possible over nutes. What would you guys do? 
Looks like someone took out a bunch of giant indica fan leaves from that section. To allow for more light. Maybe stunted a bit? Gots all kind of nutes too. Organic tho.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 26, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> I honestly don't know.
> 
> Another random internet pic. Does this lead curl look like it needs something. I'm thinking. Add some compost to top off that maybe 2 gallon pot. Stick with organic as much as possible over nutes. What would you guys do? View attachment 3642018
> Looks like someone took out a bunch of giant indica fan leaves from that section. To allow for more light. Maybe stunted a bit? Gots all kind of nutes too. Organic tho.


Maybe heavy on the N


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 26, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Maybe heavy on the N


Been that way for about a month. But the dark has gone a way a bit. Perhaps it's permanently damaged. I don't know. Just recently back to soil from hempy bucket/Lucas formula. Thanks.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 26, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Been that way for about a month. But the dark has gone a way a bit. Perhaps it's permanently damaged. I don't know. Just recently back to soil from hempy bucket/Lucas formula. Thanks.


If it is really organic soil, you just need to top-dress with some kind of compost. Worm castings or regular compost...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 26, 2016)

Yeah the green will most likely persist until you start flushing if you're into that, as the lady won't be consuming that much N this late in the game. I wouldn't worry about it at this point as it looks like you're prolly 6/7 weeks ish into flower


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 26, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> If it is really organic soil, you just need to top-dress with some kind of compost. Worm castings or regular compost...


Yeah man.  Tomorrow. Too  today.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 26, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Yeah the green will most likely persist until you start flushing if you're into that, as the lady won't be consuming that much N this late in the game. I wouldn't worry about it at this point as it looks like you're prolly 6/7 weeks ish into flower


If your talking to me. 4 weeks from pistils. Small by design. 12/12 seedling no veg. Happy frog. And I messed up and fed some Maxibloom like right around pistils. Leaves just rolled over and it was almost blue. Just light watering. Like every other day. Small pot. Maybe 2 gal. Drinks a lot. Overall it's very happy. I think it's fast though. Thinking 4-6 weeks maybe an O1/2. Would be happy with that. Trimmed a ton of fan off the other day. Just too much. Mostly in the middle tho. Beautiful and giant 11 finger indica.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 26, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Yeah man.  Tomorrow. Too  today.


???

Looks like you are using hydro ferts in organic soil? So, worm castings will not help you...


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 26, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> ???
> 
> Looks like you are using hydro ferts in organic soil? So, worm castings will not help you...


I got a bucket full of compost. Even maybe got some very nice homemade compost. Yeah I did throw Maxibloom powder at it. Def gonna do some compost topping tho. Thanks bro! Love your pics and contribution!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 26, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> I got a bucket full of compost. Even maybe got some very nice homemade compost. Yeah I did throw Maxibloom powder at it. Def gonna do some compost topping tho. Thanks bro! Love your pics and contribution!


I am glad that you are easy to talk to!!! Man, if you are really trying to get into organics, you should stop the "Organic" section! Here is a link to the guy that has been teaching me, he said that he has 25yrs exp. He is very nice and will answer your questions, but he is only on during business hours M-F...

If you are already composting, this will be your best friend, he puts his amendments in the compost pile!!! I followed suit and my compost is almost ready also, this is my 1st time doing an amended compost pile.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greasemonkeys-compost-pile.893592/


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 26, 2016)

Fuck yea my money made it safely to GLG for my Bodhi packs.  

I was a lil worried because this is the first time I ever sent cash in the mail without tracking or registering it - took the gamble to save 20 bucks haha.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 26, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am glad that you are easy to talk to!!! Man, if you are really trying to get into organics, you should stop the "Organic" section! Here is a link to the guy that has been teaching me, he said that he has 25yrs exp. He is very nice and will answer your questions, but he is only on during business hours M-F...
> 
> If you are already composting, this will be your best friend, he puts his amendments in the compost pile!!! I followed suit and my compost is almost ready also, this is my 1st time doing an amended compost pile.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greasemonkeys-compost-pile.893592/


Yeah man. I like old greasy. We talked about replacing the burnt out "check engine" light once on my old truck.  He's cool. Check this. Pre-fan leaf reduction. Random internet pic that totally Sux. From a few weeks ago. Maybe 2-3 weeks flower. Curling already done.


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 26, 2016)

Ssdd male hopeful, chosen from 63 plants. Biggest badest mo fo of them all. Guess ill be testing this dude out the old fashion way-


----------



## greencropper (Mar 26, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> If all of u r looking for a good seed bank and good pro mos go to ( James bean company) they r in America and they send it by 2 day shipping I give them a 10 out of 10 I was very happy with them happy growing


unfortunately jamesbean like greenline hits hard with international postage set at $30, bit too much imo


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 26, 2016)

greencropper said:


> unfortunately jamesbean like greenline hits hard with international postage set at $30, bit too much imo


Damn $30 just for the post? That is actually what stopped me from using SVoC. They want $25 shipping for a pack of beans........ like wtf.


Stealth international with GLG is $30 also but over half that cost is the price of a t shirt..... so at least I get a cool shirt.


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 26, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I've heard of bodhi seeds, which is the one that tastes/smells like pancakes? or syrup. Can't remember..  Which site can I get them from?
> 
> edit: why is everyone liking my comment? I just wanna know what the name of the seed is


Ssdd


hockeybry2 said:


> It's a freebie arms race and I love it...so many banks and the only difference is the freebies....whoever has the best freebies gets the biz as they're all fairly reliable. The dank team is definitely losing the freebie battle. The others are offering buy 2 get 1 pack free deals which is so dam hard to pass up


i believe svoc is outta freebies atm. But they got $60 packs to make up for it


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 26, 2016)

I wanted to snag a $60 pack from SVoC with the March deal but with the shipping and exchange rate it comes to $112 CAD.... and no freebie.

or 3 packs with a t shirt from GLG for $240 CAD. easy choice.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Damn $30 just for the post? That is actually what stopped me from using SVoC. They want $25 shipping for a pack of beans........ like wtf.
> 
> 
> Stealth international with GLG is $30 also but over half that cost is the price of a t shirt..... so at least I get a cool shirt.


yes its understandable if a tshirt is used for stealth, though i havnt bothered with stealth the last few yrs and all my orders(about 30) from various banks have made it through to southern hemisphere


----------



## Feisty1UR (Mar 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ssdd
> 
> i believe svoc is outta freebies atm. But they got $60 packs to make up for it


Tysm! you the real MVP


----------



## Feisty1UR (Mar 26, 2016)

quick ? midweeksong has the entire assortment from bodhi, can anyone vouch if their seeds are the real deal?


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 26, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> quick ? midweeksong has the entire assortment from bodhi, can anyone vouch if their seeds are the real deal?


Yep


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> quick ? midweeksong has the entire assortment from bodhi, can anyone vouch if their seeds are the real deal?





akhiymjames said:


> Naw I never ever had an overseas order snagged before but like Amos said mines always go through New York so never had any problems. I just stopped using overseas banks cus of pricing plus US banks now don't have to worry at all about green tape so it's just much better all the way around to order from US than overseas. I bite the billets only when it's something I really want at that moment and can't get it anywhere else like when I got Bodhi Sunshine Daydream from Midweeksong and nobody else had them in stock


What I posted in another thread yesterday.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 26, 2016)

Damn got my secret chief and Chem kesey both had 13 seeds on the pack! Got the freebies I wanted too, legend og x snow lotus and prayer tower. Now I just want the guava hashplant and purple Wookie and I think I will be set for a while lol. Hopefully....


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 26, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Damn got my secret chief and Chem kesey both had 13 seeds on the pack! Got the freebies I wanted too, legend og x snow lotus and prayer tower. Now I just want the guava hashplant and purple Wookie and I think I will be set for a while lol. Hopefully....


It's a slippery slope


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 26, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I thought about it. Snagged a handful. Looked at 'em every time I was selecting the next beans to pop. Ultimately....never did.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I'm going to go ahead and take that as they are so damn good you couldn't bring yourself to pop them, And with all the amazing selection B has, room is always tight. Oh awesome to have strain problems 



Amos Otis said:


> Isn't that Silver LH ?


haha!! I love that shit, The SLH it is now dubbed good sir 

I hope everyone is having a amazing weekend with much respect and positive vibes sent your way and to your plants.
Great group of folks here!


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 26, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Got my Cree cob LEDs built and hung up tonight. Better light spread, dropped the temps a few degrees and got more head room for the ladies. Trichome production coming on pretty strong. Boysenberry HPView attachment 3640782 View attachment 3640779View attachment 3640780
> 
> View attachment 3640777


Hell yeah! keep us posted with those cob grows!! Can you PM me your specs. I'm designing three 6 cob units right now. Thanks!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 26, 2016)

Not sure where else to post this or if its already been posted but, I just popped over to The Attitude to grab a couple more packs of Bohdi (Dream Beaver, Sky Lotus, and Mothers Milk) and the price has jumped from approx. $72.00 to $98.00.
Its more than the usual couple of bucks so I thought I give a heads up on it.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 26, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Damn got my secret chief and Chem kesey both had 13 seeds on the pack! Got the freebies I wanted too, legend og x snow lotus and prayer tower. Now I just want the guava hashplant and purple Wookie and I think I will be set for a while lol. Hopefully....


13 seeds? Only supposed to be 11 right. You can always send those extras to me if ya feel bad bro. I will make sure they have s home. So sad some Bodhi babies are unaccounted for. They need s home brutha. You already have too much on you. Peace and love bro. Just lemme know.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 26, 2016)

Tangerine_ said:


> Not sure where else to post this or if its already been posted but, I just popped over to The Attitude to grab a couple more packs of Bohdi (Dream Beaver, Sky Lotus, and Mothers Milk) and the price has jumped from approx. $72.00 to $98.00.
> Its more than the usual couple of bucks so I thought I give a heads up on it.


Precisely why i dont buy from the tude


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Precisely why i dont buy from the tude


Which is why I haven't used them in 3 years. Price gouging plus paying for stealth shipping especially if your beans have to go through Chi town sucks. I never had to worry with them going through NY but the price is too damn much when you can get them way cheaper.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Which is why I haven't used them in 3 years. Price gouging plus paying for stealth shipping especially if your beans have to go through Chi town sucks. I never had to worry with them going through NY but the price is too damn much when you can get them way cheaper.


With better freebies, dont forget that


----------



## feva (Mar 26, 2016)

ahhhh shit got my seeds today from greenline. goji, granola funk , and the freebies are jungle spice and strange brew.. now i got to figure out which ones to germ first.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 26, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> I'm going to go ahead and take that as they are so damn good you couldn't bring yourself to pop them,


I bought them after reading a report from a reliable RIU member saying how potent the smoke was. Subsequently, I read other reports of strong pine smell and flavor, and I mucho no like-o pine, so no pop-o. Subsequently pt 2 a fine amigo let me know he'd really like to have them, and I was compensated well - two [GDPv2] are popped and part of 'the goji project'.




Tangerine_ said:


> Not sure where else to post this or if its already been posted but, I just popped over to The Attitude to grab a couple more packs of Bohdi (Dream Beaver, Sky Lotus, and Mothers Milk) and the price has jumped from approx. $72.00 to $98.00.
> Its more than the usual couple of bucks so I thought I give a heads up on it.


Is the increase only on Bodhi beans? In the past, 'tude/Choice have done price adjustments to reflect rising or falling currency exchange rates.



feva said:


> ahhhh shit got my seeds today from greenline. goji, granola funk , and the freebies are jungle spice and strange brew.. now i got to figure out which ones to germ first.


Gogi, feva. De nada.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 26, 2016)

feva said:


> ahhhh shit got my seeds today from greenline. goji, granola funk , and the freebies are jungle spice and strange brew.. now i got to figure out which ones to germ first.


They had The Fuzz as freebie a few days ago.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 26, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I bought them after reading a report from a reliable RIU member saying how potent the smoke was. Subsequently, I read other reports of strong pine smell and flavor, and I mucho no like-o pine, so no pop-o. Subsequently pt 2 a fine amigo let me know he'd really like to have them, and I was compensated well - two [GDPv2] are popped and part of 'the goji project'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like just bodhi to me. I thought the same.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 26, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I've heard of bodhi seeds, which is the one that tastes/smells like pancakes? or syrup. Can't remember..  Which site can I get them from?
> 
> edit: why is everyone liking my comment? I just wanna know what the name of the seed is


We are just one big happy family in here


----------



## Junebud! (Mar 27, 2016)

Tangerine_ said:


> Not sure where else to post this or if its already been posted but, I just popped over to The Attitude to grab a couple more packs of Bohdi (Dream Beaver, Sky Lotus, and Mothers Milk) and the price has jumped from approx. $72.00 to $98.00.
> Its more than the usual couple of bucks so I thought I give a heads up on it.


Honesty If your in the states get ahold of headiesgarden on IG real stand up guy, always buy 2 get one free 75 USD a pack and shipping is included no bullshit about it. 150 USD for 3 packs of bohdis gear and that's shipping. No customs to deal with, and worrying rather you will get your beans or not. Headiesgarden is the way to go.

And your keeping the money in the states.

This is all imo


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 27, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> Honesty If your in the states get ahold of headiesgarden on IG real stand up guy, always buy 2 get one free 75 USD a pack and shipping is included no bullshit about it. 150 USD for 3 packs of bohdis gear and that's shipping. No customs to deal with, and worrying rather you will get your beans or not. Headiesgarden is the way to go.
> 
> And your keeping the money in the states.
> 
> This is all imo


Yes for all who question the greatness of the muff cabbage patch king, Big Shoe lol


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Mar 27, 2016)

Cougars milk or lions milk? Which does everyone prefer? One is pure kush suge x snow lotus and the other is master kush x snow lotus.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 27, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> We are just one big happy family in here


@Feisty1UR Idk which one tastes like pancakes but this is y ppl r likeing the post lol....especially @D_Urbmon ...lol Canada lol


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Mar 27, 2016)

Does shoe have promotions on 4/20 like alot of other seed banks do?


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 27, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> Does shoe have promotions on 4/20 like alot of other seed banks do?


Heres the straight insider on shoe. He does the normal deals ull see from bodhis other smaller vendors...however...and no offense to the other vendors ive used.and ive used a few.
Shoe is the NICEST, MOST WORKABLE, EASY GOING CANNAWARRIOR FOR THE CAUSE VENDOR, that i have had the pleasure of buying from.
He is willing to go the extra FEW miles to pleae his ppl and i suspect he comprises his own earnings.

Go to shoe, not simply for deals, go to shoe because hes done so much for so many and respect his kindness.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Mar 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Heres the straight insider on shoe. He does the normal deals ull see from bodhis other smaller vendors...however...and no offense to the other vendors ive used.and ive used a few.
> Shoe is the NICEST, MOST WORKABLE, EASY GOING CANNAWARRIOR FOR THE CAUSE VENDOR, that i have had the pleasure of buying from.
> He is willing to go the extra FEW miles to pleae his ppl and i suspect he comprises his own earnings.
> 
> Go to shoe, not simply for deals, go to shoe because hes done so much for so many and respect his kindness.


While I agree that what an individual puts out into the universe matters; we are dealing with competing businesses. I would get the most bang for my buck if at all possible. I will admit that I'm trying my hardest to keep my funds state side, I'm a reasonable person and have atleast a 6th graders math skills. If Shoe has the best deal on 4/20 he will be getting my business.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Mar 27, 2016)

I will admit $50 a pack is a pretty sweet deal though.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 27, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> While I agree that what an individual puts out into the universe matters; we are dealing with competing businesses. I would get the most bang for my buck if at all possible. I will admit that I'm trying my hardest to keep my funds state side, I'm a reasonable person and have atleast a 6th graders math skills. If Shoe has the best deal on 4/20 he will be getting my business.


I've never dealt with him direct, but from what I've read it's not so much that shoe has the best advertised deals, he just randomly hooks peeps up with free gear. If you place a nice order with him, don't be shocked if he tosses in an extra pack or something above and beyond the buy two get one free with Bodhi.

My next B order will be through him. The guys at Great Lakes are excellent as well.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 27, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> While I agree that what an individual puts out into the universe matters; we are dealing with competing businesses. I would get the most bang for my buck if at all possible. I will admit that I'm trying my hardest to keep my funds state side, I'm a reasonable person and have atleast a 6th graders math skills. If Shoe has the best deal on 4/20 he will be getting my business.


4-20 is to seed shopping what Black Friday is to Xmas shopping. There will be great deals to be had. lol

I remember when I was new my first couple orders went to the Tude. Back then tho, they had great prices and awesome freebies maybe they still do? That was back about 2010 and I literally only grew 1 plant at a time. That generally took about 3 months. Mostly just autos and a few here and there. I didn't have a clue but heard good things about Dinafem and World of seeds. The promo at the Tude was like 5 UFOs(unbelievable free offer? with an L150 order or whatevs. That's like over $200 US. Keep
In mind growing one plant at a time I can only grow 4-5 a year. And I rarely grew only 2-3 a year.

Decisions decisions. lol. I was like a little kid in a candy store trying to get the best bang for the buck. I ordered a little of this a pack of that and the other like maybe 4-5 packs. I ended up with like 8-10 freebs using the buy a pack of ZZZZZ get one free X. It's was so exciting. Man I had so many seeds that order, like
Maybe 25 that lasted for years! lol. And the seeds even popped after long periods. All of them popped. I don't know about now but the Tude was an awesome seed bank then.

Anyway, as a newer grower that was great because I got to try a lot of different strains. It was fun.

Marketing man. The freebie game is ingenious because they make it fun for you while you spend more money with them. Nothing wrong with that really.

There will be plenty of 4-20 deals. I think 4-20 will be a nationally recognized holiday some decades from now lol. Wonder who was the stoner who came up with 4-20?

Now days tho I don't order A lot of seeds like that. The seed world
Is ever evolving and they are constantly making better strains. I'm new to Bodhi, most of what I know is from what I've read. But this forum is also great marketing. Bodhi's rep is top notch here and in other forums. It's just different but, if you're a new grower you will probably want to try a lot of different breeders. That's cool bro. I probably limit myself anymore to just a few that I know and have grown to trust. Trying Bodhi is me leaving my comfort zone and trying something different.

Peace and love bro. I'll probably be doing some 4/20 shopping myself! lol! Christmas for stoners.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 27, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> 4-20 is to seed shopping what Black Friday is to Xmas shopping. There will be great deals to be had. lol
> 
> I remember when I was new my first couple orders went to the Tude. Back then tho, they had great prices and awesome freebies maybe they still do? That was back about 2010 and I literally only grew 1 plant at a time. That generally took about 3 months. Mostly just autos and a few here and there. I didn't have a clue but heard good things about Dinafem and World of seeds. The promo at the Tude was like 5 UFOs(unbelievable free offer? with an L150 order or whatevs. That's like over $200 US. Keep
> In mind growing one plant at a time I can only grow 4-5 a year. And I rarely grew only 2-3 a year.
> ...


4/20 attitude promo a few years back I think I bought a pack and got like 30 seeds. Their promos used to be the shit.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 27, 2016)

SLH Day 37 started UVB supplement last week on these two. They're adjusting well.  Got the mites contained to the screen. Those little shit bags have been getting their collective asses kicked this week.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 27, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> Cougars milk or lions milk? Which does everyone prefer? One is pure kush suge x snow lotus and the other is master kush x snow lotus.


Those are Appalachia not Snow Lotus. I went with the Lions Milk myself. just ordered.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 27, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> SLH Day 37 started UVB supplement last week on these two. They're adjusting well.  Got the mites contained to the screen. Those little shit bags have been getting their collective asses kicked this week.
> View attachment 3642831
> View attachment 3642832


Silver Lotus Homie ? lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 27, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Those are Appalachia not Snow Lotus. I went with the Lions Milk myself. just ordered.


I got the Mothers Milk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I got the Mothers Milk


Nice I think that is going to be my next Bodhi Purchase. Mothers Milk and Tiger Mountain or Sunshine Daydream.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 27, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Nice I think that is going to be my next Bodhi Purchase. Mothers Milk and Tiger Mountain or Sunshine Daydream.


Lol that's the combo I got MM and SSDD with Legend OG x Snow Lotus as the freebie .


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 27, 2016)

@Lex Talioniss i agree, dont hurt urself just to go through him. Shoe would prolly say go to.the best deal offered lol. Good luck sir and ive had shoe hook me up with unlisted freebies completely unexpected. Hes the man

Oh and @Tangerine_ , ur name made me think of this joke lol

Sin(gerine)
__________ = Tan(gerine) 
Cos(gerine)


----------



## feva (Mar 27, 2016)

anyone know if shoe from headies is shoemaker from some years back think he was on here but i knew him from another forum speedys


----------



## feva (Mar 27, 2016)

oh yeah i was gonna say im soakin 6 of the granola now. keepin 6 back for a later date got a bonus seed in there lol. prob run the goji after those got a feelin im gonna find a keeper there with all the great goji ive seen in here


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 27, 2016)

Dont wanna get my hopes too high. But my ssdd that popped 4 nanners on the seed run at week 6....Now approachinh wk 8. No nanners on either of 2 clones that r twice the size as the seed run.


Mayb it was the led light bleaching


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 27, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I wanted to snag a $60 pack from SVoC with the March deal but with the shipping and exchange rate it comes to $112 CAD.... and no freebie.
> 
> or 3 packs with a t shirt from GLG for $240 CAD. easy choice.


Ooh thats rough! I would rather have freebies than money, but damn thats too much


JDGreen said:


> Heres the straight insider on shoe. He does the normal deals ull see from bodhis other smaller vendors...however...and no offense to the other vendors ive used.and ive used a few.
> Shoe is the NICEST, MOST WORKABLE, EASY GOING CANNAWARRIOR FOR THE CAUSE VENDOR, that i have had the pleasure of buying from.
> He is willing to go the extra FEW miles to pleae his ppl and i suspect he comprises his own earnings.
> 
> Go to shoe, not simply for deals, go to shoe because hes done so much for so many and respect his kindness.


shoe is the f*ckin man! @Sour Sole he will take care of you. All these posts of kind words towards him are proof of his kindness and generosity to EVERYONE. He has given me personally a lot. I dont always pick the cheapest prices, i support the businesses that i want to see succeed. Shoe has great deals and my loyalty


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 27, 2016)

I sh!t u not, doing a blind smell test is very confusing determiming which is the SSDD bubbashine pheno and which is the breakfast cookie! Smells almost identical, but i think ill take the bud over the cookie lol! Whoever was asking abt the smell of ssdd, buy yrself some of these snacks, and u will know


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 27, 2016)

Couldnt help but to snag a quick pic of this stunning beauty. Tranquil Elephantizer- (green) lemon hash flavored pheno. Its been a blessing working w this cut


----------



## feva (Mar 27, 2016)

she is pretty and perky


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 27, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I sh!t u not, doing a blind smell test is very confusing determiming which is the SSDD bubbashine pheno and which is the breakfast cookie! Smells almost identical, but i think ill take the bud over the cookie lol! Whoever was asking abt the smell of ssdd, buy yrself some of these snacks, and u will knowView attachment 3642996 View attachment 3642997


Mmmm  I eat that shit for breakfast
- you eat pieces of shit for breakfast?
- no....


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 27, 2016)

2 SSDD with one Shoji OG! they've just started popping pistils.... I'll get some macro images up soon when they get some frost forming, it's very early days so far.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 27, 2016)

Definitely some variety in the bubba X Durban.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 27, 2016)

great pictures fellas!



That SSDD blueberry biscuit though!


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 27, 2016)

Ssdd x wookie top clone heavy style appy/wookie dom. Callin her the burnin love pheno. One of the easiest cloners


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 27, 2016)

Lucky charms #1 day 21


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 27, 2016)

Was surprised to find a delivery of testers...rku F2 × 88 g13/hp.....cracking those in a week!


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 27, 2016)

One of 12 phenos of a blood orange x kalifornia cross I made. This is the top of a 14" cola @51 days. Most have the classic greasy orange scent...can't wait to taste them !


----------



## Beemo (Mar 27, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3642997


dickies bbq in da house.... 

does anybody know if bodhi will re-release lucky charms again???
looks like he re-releases everything but lucky charms lately...


----------



## doniawon (Mar 27, 2016)

Lil pick up...from 14ers


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 27, 2016)

Beemo said:


> dickies bbq in da house....
> 
> does anybody know if bodhi will re-release lucky charms again???
> looks like he re-releases everything but lucky charms lately...


Appalachia dad was lost a couple of years ago...only crosses you see available are the ones that haven't been released or sold out yet


----------



## Beemo (Mar 27, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> Appalachia dad was lost a couple of years ago...only crosses you see available are the ones that haven't been released or sold out yet


heard the same thing about elephant tranquilizer v.2.... but it keeps coming out
hoping the same thing with lucky charms....


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2016)

Beemo said:


> dickies bbq in da house....
> 
> does anybody know if bodhi will re-release lucky charms again???
> looks like he re-releases everything but lucky charms lately...





Beemo said:


> heard the same thing about elephant tranquilizer v.2.... but it keeps coming out
> hoping the same thing with lucky charms....


Naw Greentools is right lost the Appy papi but the reason you see Appy crosses being out is being Bodhi made a tone and I mean a ton of stock of it. SSDD and a few others that never got released because the tests never went through. He also said he didn't have no pollen saved or anything so what you see is what you get


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 27, 2016)

Beemo said:


> dickies bbq in da house....
> 
> does anybody know if bodhi will re-release lucky charms again???
> looks like he re-releases everything but lucky charms lately...


Nah brah no charms. Serch for f2s from dudes


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 27, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Those are current freebies over at greenline organics. Buy 2 bodhi get 2 free going on right now
> Eta just got secret chief and Chem kesey myself, asked for legend og x snow lotus and prayer tower


Thanks for this post. Just got my buy 2 get 2. 7 days from order. Great company! Is the Legend OG x Snow lotus going by name Jade dragon?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 27, 2016)

That's why I put the following at the top of my wishlist. All Appy crosses. It'll probably change and I'll add more.

Mothers Milk
Sunshine Daydream
Tiger Mountain
Cougars Milk
Bingo Pajamas
Silver Mountain


----------



## Beemo (Mar 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Nah brah no charms. Serch for f2s from dudes


seedsman, svoc, and great lakes still getting plenty of appalachia x's....
recently dank sinatra just came back, and that was in hiatus for a long ass time....

so just hoping bodhi will do a lucky charms v.2...
it seems to be one of his best sellers..

got cabin fever's albino leprechaun as backups...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 27, 2016)

Beemo said:


> seedsman, svoc, and great lakes still getting plenty of appalachia x's....
> recently dank sinatra just came back, and that was in hiatus for a long ass time....
> 
> so just hoping bodhi will do a lucky charms v.2...
> ...


Dank Sinatra is 88 g13hp so that would make sense.


but I hear ya. Sunshine Daydream keeps trickling into retail and I thought it would be sold out about a year ago. Gotta snag them up while they last.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 27, 2016)

I was told by Bodhi on breedbay. All the appys are EXTREMELY limited EXCEPT. sunshine daydream which abunch was made. 

He still has the white for the lucky charms. Im hoping the wookie cross brings her back.


----------



## doniawon (Mar 27, 2016)

Apollo 11g ...baby jabbastash 
N a tray of mountain temple n bhp.


----------



## doniawon (Mar 27, 2016)

Dropin mother's milk, lemon lotus, and more blue hashplant tonight..also aquired some lucky charms crosses from 14ers n boulder!!


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 27, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I sh!t u not, doing a blind smell test is very confusing determiming which is the SSDD bubbashine pheno and which is the breakfast cookie! Smells almost identical, but i think ill take the bud over the cookie lol! Whoever was asking abt the smell of ssdd, buy yrself some of these snacks, and u will knowView attachment 3642996 View attachment 3642997


Gotta ask! what was your pallet or nose cleaner in between smells?! ha ha I couldn't even imagine doing that. I'm to much of a dirt bag to smell the fine hues these gorgeous flowers produce.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Definitely some variety in the bubba X Durban.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats it look like inside? sorry buddy i love aero root culture. so much fun!


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 27, 2016)

Lol dickies' my peanut butter, my jelly, AND my JAM!!


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 27, 2016)

Beemo said:


> dickies bbq in da house....
> 
> does anybody know if bodhi will re-release lucky charms again???
> looks like he re-releases everything but lucky charms lately...


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 27, 2016)

fuck yeah! P b and J. The best cleaner there is haha!. I have to give it a shot in the next two harvest's. Maybe a bit pointless cause they are the same stock but hey two got the uvb one did not, science haha! good times are good times.


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 27, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Gotta ask! what was your pallet or nose cleaner in between smells?! ha ha I couldn't even imagine doing that. I'm to much of a dirt bag to smell the fine hues these gorgeous flowers produce.


Im not always the best at smell/flavor description, but when everyone in the house has trouble w the blind smell test, i can only agree this shit smells exactly like those biscuits!!! We even tried smelling coffee in between! Had lots of fun w it n everybody had a good laugh!! 

Altho, two separate people told me the ssdd has a slight baby shit undertone. I cant smell it. Anyone else get that aroma?


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 27, 2016)

Found out where the mites came from, took some cuts the a few weeks back. Those little dirt bags.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 27, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> fuck yeah! P b and J. The best cleaner there is haha!. I have to give it a shot in the next two harvest's. Maybe a bit pointless cause they are the same stock but hey two got the uvb one did not, science haha! good times are good times.


Not smoking tobacco is the best things for being able to identify smells ime,


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 27, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Im not always the best at smell/flavor description, but when everyone in the house has trouble w the blind smell test, i can only agree this shit smells exactly like those biscuits!!! We even tried smelling coffee in between! Had lots of fun w it n everybody had a good laugh!!
> 
> Altho, two separate people told me the ssdd has a slight baby shit undertone. I cant smell it. Anyone else get that aroma?


I can say i have not had any baby shit smells from ssdd. But watch out in that ssddxwookie


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 27, 2016)

I don't know what baby shit smells like and not sure I want to know haha


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Not smoking tobacco is the best things for being able to identify smells ime,


Yes sir! Next conquest I need to take on, and immediately!!
I use this song for motivation to fight all my flaws. sorry off topic but beautiful in it's own right!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 27, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> whats it look like inside? sorry buddy i love aero root culture. so much fun!


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 27, 2016)

oh yeah!! @kmog33 H pipe setup in there?


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 27, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I don' know what baby shit smells like and not sure I want to know haha


Oh u want to.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 27, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> oh yeah!! @kmog33 H pipe setup in there?







just made it about a month ago. First aero setup/grow. Seeing what it's about lol.


----------



## dankherbson82 (Mar 27, 2016)

I just recently finished these purple unicorn x g13hp testers and figured id add to the knowledge database.
Unfortunately I popped 11 seeds and only ended up with two females. I just want to thank Bodhi for the opportunity to test these.

Purple Unicorn x g13hp #10
I took this plant at 64 days but was probably done a couple days earlier. It foxtailed a bit toward the end. This one was far more stretchy than the other pheno I had. I'd say a 3x stretch overall. Both of these phenos were stressed a bit in the beginning of flower and as a result ended up with a couple sterile male flowers in the lower light areas of the plant. My fault for sure and am running each again as a clone and have them just short of 5 weeks in flower now. No evidence of any male flowers. I flowered this one a bit over a foot and it ended about 3 feet or so. It seemed to lean hard to the purple unicorn side and was a pretty expansive plant taking up a lot of space. It yielded on the lighter side but is looking to pull in a bit more on the clone run.
The aroma off this one is of a dark berry. Not sure which one but along the lines of a blackberry or huckleberry or something. Very sweet though. it took this one a lot longer in flower to start producing a smell. Didn't come on real strong till a couple weeks from finish. Although I liked this plant and the flowers are definitely top notch I'm probably going to opt to keep the other pheno over this one.


----------



## dankherbson82 (Mar 27, 2016)

Purple Unicorn #7

I took this one at 64 days as well and that was about right for this plant. This pheno seemed to be a nice hybrid cross of both parents and stayed real squat during the stretch. Like doubled in size if that. Again due to grower inflicted stress, this plant did have some sterile male flowers right at the bract in low light areas. Also again, this one is running smooth with no male flowers as a clone at just short of 5 weeks flower. This pheno branched out a bit during flower but like I said earlier didn't stretch at all. Finished at a foot and a half or so. Maybe two feet but I really doubt it and I flowered at like just under a foot. flowers weren't too dense but I think I might have pinched them too close to flowering them and the clone flowers are filling out nicely. It yielded on par with the first one on the lighter side but will also yield more in clone now that I know how she acts.
The smell of this one is really a nice balance of both sides. Still has the dark berry as the first pheno but this one has an added rank funk. Like you left some fruit in your trunk for way too long and came back to a really offensive stench which is just fantastic for me. I personally prefer more foul smelling ganja it has always seemed to lay me out more than more sweeter flowers and this one doesn't disappoint. Im definitely keeping this one and am really impressed with the g13hp dad so far. I have a Hollyweed keeper thatll cross your eyes if you smoke too much and the smell off that one is really offensive as well.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 28, 2016)

The Vault UK has a bunch of $60 USD Bodhi packs right now which is a great deal for our UK friends who don't want to order internationally.

https://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/index.php?perpage=64&act=viewCat&catId=158

just wanted to let y'all know. These guys are legit I've used em a couple times and spoke with the owner many a time.


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 28, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> The Vault UK has a bunch of $60 USD Bodhi packs right now which is a great deal for our UK friends who don't want to order internationally.
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/index.php?perpage=64&act=viewCat&catId=158
> 
> just wanted to let y'all know. These guys are legit I've used em a couple times and spoke with the owner many a time.



Also use Jamie10 for 10% off


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 28, 2016)

$50 from SVOC with $10 off coupon
Looking forward to these freebies.


----------



## feva (Mar 28, 2016)

damn these granolas must want to grow. lol put them in the baggie about 1 oclock yesterday and 5 already tappin thank you bodhi


----------



## futant (Mar 28, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> Ended up getting a pack of Lucky Charms last fall...very last time SVOC had them listed....popped the pack and only 2 cracked (clearly they were old) , but both are females and 3 weeks into 12/12. think I might dust them with some Kalifornia pollen.... or some other cool shit I have in the fridge.





st0wandgrow said:


> Oh shit. I best get to poppin mine then. I was planning on a nice pheno hunt and making some F2's...but given your report I may be lucky just to find one nice gal!


 I went 0/2 on the pair I had that were just 3 years old


----------



## futant (Mar 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I love GLG and they got a Bodhi promo , buy two packs get a free pack that you choose from a list of freebies .


except I never see a freebee list posted anywhere and he doesn't respond to my list requests from inside his message system.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 28, 2016)

futant said:


> except I never see a freebee list posted anywhere and he doesn't respond to my list requests from inside his message system.


I got the list in a email when I placed my order .


----------



## futant (Mar 28, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> quick ? midweeksong has the entire assortment from bodhi, can anyone vouch if their seeds are the real deal?


My Golden Triangle came from there. and I do not doubt for a second this girl is all Triangle and Appalachia. I have had amazing luck growing out beans from many breeders bought through Midweek that are very accurate to description. Close enough every time that I have yet to get doubts.


----------



## futant (Mar 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I got the list in a email when I placed my order .


Ahh HAH! that would explain it. Thanks so much.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 28, 2016)

futant said:


> Ahh HAH! that would explain it. Thanks so much.


No problem buddy


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I got the list in a email when I placed my order .


samesies

I went with the jungle spice. Actually really looking forward to that one as a freebie


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 28, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> samesies
> 
> I went with the jungle spice. Actually really looking forward to that one as a freebie


There have been a lot of regular bodhi strains in the freebies lately, not just the strictly freebie crosses. Think I will grab that strange brew as freebie if it's still available cus I want some sweet skunk.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 28, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> There have been a lot of regular bodhi strains in the freebies lately, not just the strictly freebie crosses. Think I will grab that strange brew as freebie if it's still available cus I want some sweet skunk.


ikr? best freebies ever. hell ya I love me some PSBC Sweet Skunk which isn't even the original so I'd imagine the Breeder Steve cut gotta be something great!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 28, 2016)

*FREEBIE LIST for GLG*

The Bodhi promo is buy two packs and receive a free pack.

Here is the currant list of Bodhi Freebies.

Wolf pack (Giesel XAppalachia)

Legend OG x Snow Lotus 

Love Triangle (Triangle Kush x Snow Lotus)

Jungle Spice (congo (pine) x 88g13hp

Purple Urkle x Snow lotus ( THIS STRAIN IS OUT DOOR ONLY) 

Blueberry snow (blueberry ind x Snowlotus)

Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow Lotus)

Pink Lotus (outdoor freebie) - Pink Panther x Snow Lotus

Pink Panther x 88g13/HP (2015 outdoor blessing)

RM Nigerian x Afghani F2

Snow Temple ( Temple X Snow Lotus)

Dragon Fruit (oldsog ssh x Snow Lotus)

Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)

TT NL#6 x Appalachia


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> *FREEBIE LIST for GLG*
> 
> The Bodhi promo is buy two packs and receive a free pack.
> 
> ...


Bam there it is !


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 28, 2016)

Btw What's the makeup of Giesel in the Wolf Pack? I thought about grabbing that as a freebie considering the state of the Appy crosses but I couldn't resist the Jungle Spice.

maybe on the next one


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 28, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Btw What's the makeup of Giesel in the Wolf Pack? I thought about grabbing that as a freebie considering the state of the Appy crosses but I couldn't resist the Jungle Spice.
> 
> maybe on the next one


From seedfinder.Eu

*Strain Lineage / Genealogy*

*Giesel* »»» Chem Dawg d x Mass Super Skunk

So Chem with some more Chem from tre dawg in appy and some skunk sounds like a carbon filter killer for sure lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 28, 2016)

nice, thanks @natro.hydro


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2016)

So these guys went into the peat pellets 3/15. That makes them 13 days old from being seeds. Not a bad growth rate on these at all.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 28, 2016)

Man it sure is good to have good friends in this community. Day got made earlier today when a buddy gave me some great Bodhi beans to play with. Here's what I was blessed with

Blackberry Lotus(Blackberry Kush x Snow Lotus)
Angels Milk f3(LA Affie x Appy)
Goji OG x Pure Vida

Here is where my Bodhi collection is at thanks to many good people who made f2s and crosses and the B man himself

SSDD
Hashplant 3
Appy Thunderfuck
Tigers Milk from B
Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp
Blood Orange
Prayer Tower
Blueberry Hill
Buddahs Hand
Headtrip f2
Lucky Charms f2
Qush x Gogi
Purple Lotus x (Bubbashine x 88g13/hp)
Goji x Pure Vida f2
My Hashplant 3 x Silverback Jack

Plus the testers I'm doing again since I didn't get to finish them. Plenty of B man to run through eventually lol


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> *FREEBIE LIST for GLG*
> 
> The Bodhi promo is buy two packs and receive a free pack.
> 
> ...


Probably annoying to re-ask.. but is Legend OG x Snow lotus sometimes called Jade Dragon?


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 29, 2016)

Jabbas stash(purp pheno) leafs look like they're levitating Above the hand... Lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2016)

KingBlunted said:


> Probably annoying to re-ask.. but is Legend OG x Snow lotus sometimes called Jade Dragon?


I don't know ill try and find out for you


----------



## GrayeVOx (Mar 29, 2016)

KingBlunted said:


> Probably annoying to re-ask.. but is Legend OG x Snow lotus sometimes called Jade Dragon?


I have seen it called that as well, think it was listed without a description on Cannavores Bodhi guide on the Mag.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2016)

KingBlunted said:


> Probably annoying to re-ask.. but is Legend OG x Snow lotus sometimes called Jade Dragon?


Yea that's def the name for it. See many people calling it that I would go with that


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea that's def the name for it. See many people calling it that I would go with that


Wish it was more commonly used to make journals easier to find. It's hard to find any info on jade dragon or legend og x snow lotus. Even looked on seedfinder.eu. they have everything but that it seems. I'm looking on BB too to no avail.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 29, 2016)

@FlakeyFoont how them ssdd x wookie testers coming.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 29, 2016)

I need to go buy solo cups. I've got 4 days to meet my 3 week germ deadline on the testers. :O

I think they will be flowered in 2 gallons. Going to try and chuck some pollen with them.

Hitting my Jabba #4. My favorite looking cut. Maybe some of the other Jabbas. And both of my Sweet Skunk x C99's. and f2.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 29, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> SSDD X Wookie testers at 46 days...smells from raspberry to lavender... with a little citrus and garlic on the side! And not just sticky, greasy sticky. This is definitely a worthy combo... thanks B!View attachment 3636058 View attachment 3636059 View attachment 3636060 View attachment 3636063 View attachment 3636068 View attachment 3636072


These look like my #4 sour chem berry pheno and #5 ssdd berry pheno. I see wat u mean raspberry lavender. To me it was plum or boysenberry. Definitely greasy. Frost passed over nice right?


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I need to go buy solo cups. I've got 4 days to meet my 3 week germ deadline on the testers. :O
> 
> I think they will be flowered in 2 gallons. Going to try and chuck some pollen with them.
> 
> Hitting my Jabba #4. My favorite looking cut. Maybe some of the other Jabbas. And both of my Sweet Skunk x C99's. and f2.


Wat testers did u grab?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 29, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Wat testers did u grab?


I got '86 UW Black Hashplant x Dragonsblood f3.

I guess it should be kind of similar to the Dank Zappa except with some Hawaiian Sativa in the mix. Dank Zappa was pure broad leaf maybe this will give some hybrid leaf/structure in the mix.


----------



## JRayV (Mar 29, 2016)

How are you all getting these amazing crosses? I'd love to have access to some of these.


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 29, 2016)

Mother's milk
Jade dragon
Dank sinatra
Wolf pack

4 of each. All popped in 36 hours except for 1 single jade dragon. I assume it will pop too however all 16 were put in jiffy today. Very excited.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 29, 2016)

JRayV said:


> How are you all getting these amazing crosses? I'd love to have access to some of these.


Examples? Some r testers and not on the market yet. Some are rare selections from over time that have been sold out. U can hit up greatlakes genetics, big shoe @headiegardens, and incanlama on instagram. Good luck searching.


----------



## JRayV (Mar 29, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Examples? Some r testers and not on the market yet. Some are rare selections from over time that have been sold out. U can hit up greatlakes genetics, big shoe @headiegardens, and incanlama on instagram. Good luck searching.


Exactly what I've been looking for. Thanks!


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man it sure is good to have good friends in this community. Day got made earlier today when a buddy gave me some great Bodhi beans to play with. Here's what I was blessed with
> 
> Blackberry Lotus(Blackberry Kush x Snow Lotus)
> Angels Milk f3(LA Affie x Appy)
> ...


Thats cool......... :/ ... :\
Lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Thats cool......... :/ ... :\View attachment 3644644
> Lol


Man @Al Yamoni is the one we need to be jealous of. He's loaded with packs. A few of them are only full packs most are half packs and few beans. Still happy to have them tho


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man @Al Yamoni is the one we need to be jealous of. He's loaded with packs. A few of them are only full packs most are half packs and few beans. Still happy to have them tho


I never seen @Al Yamoni's collection but have you seen @MojoRizing collection?

bonertown


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I never seen @Al Yamoni's collection but have you seen @MojoRizing collection?
> 
> bonertown





akhiymjames said:


> Man @Al Yamoni is the one we need to be jealous of. He's loaded with packs. A few of them are only full packs most are half packs and few beans. Still happy to have them tho


My meme stands...lol. im slowly building though. Soon soon the whole WORLD WILL BE ALL MI...i mean ill have some stuff.

And even though this is bodhi zone. Id appreciate any strayfox gardens stuff from neone. Dudes got some good vibes.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> My meme stands...lol. im slowly building though. Soon soon the whole WORLD WILL BE ALL MI...i mean ill have some stuff.
> 
> And even though this is bodhi zone. Id appreciate any strayfox gardens stuff from neone. Dudes got some good vibes.


I think you can classify strayfox gear with Bodhi since he makes lots of crosses from Bodhi gear


----------



## GrayeVOx (Mar 29, 2016)

Here's my Bodhi collection so far. Still need the Goji and more SSDD.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 29, 2016)

Anyone had a Goji take 19 days to show the first signs of pre flowers? tripping me out haha


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I think you can classify strayfox gear with Bodhi since he makes lots of crosses from Bodhi gear


Agreed. 


luv2grow said:


> Anyone had a Goji take 19 days to show the first signs of pre flowers? tripping me out haha


If its been flowering that long and u intend to veg more, id nove it back it should show in a cpl days even after putting it back and it will have less leaf mutations.

Alright thanx guys now i gotta buy seeds cuz my collection looks like shit. Lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 29, 2016)

Don't feel bad JD my Bodhi collection is 2 packs.

Dream Beaver and Deep Line Alchemy #3 and I didn't even buy the DLA bodhi gifted it to me. 

but 3 bodhi packs on the way!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 29, 2016)

lol i put the empty pack of jabbas stash which im currently running so it looks slightly less pathetic. im poor over here lol. but why because money grows on trees.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 29, 2016)

Space Cake
Jabbas Stash
Road Kill Unicorn
5 Headtrip left but a couple hundred F2s

I could use some More Cowbell and some Appy crosses


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 29, 2016)

the floppy one reminds me of bubba. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 29, 2016)

The only Bodhi I've grown is Sunshine Daydream. I was very impressed so I started collecting Bodhi.

Dank Zappa
Dream Beaver
Goji OG
Guava Hashplant
Love Triangle
Secret Chief
Starflight
TT NL#6 x Appy
White Lotus
WolfPack


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 29, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> @FlakeyFoont how them ssdd x wookie testers coming.


day 56, but you caught me with my pants down for pics... well maybe I have a couple, lol! I hope I didn't post them already... CRS is a bitch, ha!

Defoliated last week, really shows the structure.

   

They aren't ready, for me anyway, still a lot of clear trichs, but trichs on the edges of the leaves have purple in the stalks!... my temps have been cool for the whole grow, though. I can't get a grip on the aromas, they seem to change daily, but seems the linalool has transformed on 3 plants, but there is one with a strong lavender with a kushy maybe funk on the back end. Pistils still haven't been swallowed, so maybe a couple of weeks?


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 29, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> My meme stands...lol. im slowly building though. Soon soon the whole WORLD WILL BE ALL MI...i mean ill have some stuff.
> 
> And even though this is bodhi zone. Id appreciate any strayfox gardens stuff from neone. Dudes got some good vibes.


I am just now sexing some purple skirt x fantasy island stray fox freebies, 2 females out of 4 showing already. 1 suspected dude and I think the last is a girl. It's crazy how uniform they look, thought it was either gonna be all boys or girls cus they had a big structure compared to the other plants.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Mar 29, 2016)

Alaskan Snow and Blueberry Snow headed to the red light district!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 29, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> The only Bodhi I've grown is Sunshine Daydream. I was very impressed so I started collecting Bodhi.
> 
> Dank Zappa
> Dream Beaver
> ...


What's the Starflight made of? I never heard of that one.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> What's the Starflight made of? I never heard of that one.


Stardawg x Snow Lotus
I haven't seen it anywhere since December


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 29, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Stardawg x Snow Lotus
> I haven't seen it anywhere since December


I wonder if that's the same mother cut as the guava stardawg? if so man wow that's outta be nice. puffin some guava hp right now I think it's my new all time favorite.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 29, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Agreed.
> 
> If its been flowering that long and u intend to veg more, id nove it back it should show in a cpl days even after putting it back and it will have less leaf mutations.


she was plenty mature enough to go into the flower room. just a slow girl i guess.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I wonder if that's the same mother cut as the guava stardawg? if so man wow that's outta be nice. puffin some guava hp right now I think it's my new all time favorite.


Naw different pheno of Stardawg hence Guava Stardawg. There's another cut of Stardawg that's famous but I hear lots say it's not worthy to keep around and it's Corey Stardawg


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 30, 2016)

here's my favorite jabba so far (based solely on look and bud structure). basically she's the prettiest so far. She's gonna have little rock hard frosty nuggets. She's a shorty you can see her next to the tallest jabba on the right. Tall girl was topped but she decided she wanted a main cola anyways.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 30, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Here's my Bodhi collection so far. Still need the Goji and more SSDD. View attachment 3644709


space monkey is GG#4 x wookie15 according to greenline's listing...splitting hairs really...its all good


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 30, 2016)

greencropper said:


> space monkey is GG#4 x wookie15 according to greenline's listing...splitting hairs really...its all good


GLG has it listed to that as well.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 30, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> GLG has it listed to that as well.


the more cowbell is GSC Forum Cut x 88g13/hp, maybe he got the info from a different site, its a great stock regardless


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 30, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Anyone had a Goji take 19 days to show the first signs of pre flowers? tripping me out haha


Ya tripped me out too! I was like what the fuck is going on. Every bit of 3 weeks.


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I think you can classify strayfox gear with Bodhi since he makes lots of crosses from Bodhi gear


Hes a Bodhist of the highest order!got these shwag beans the other day


----------



## doniawon (Mar 30, 2016)

Jabberwocky..looking a lot like LC.

On a side note I smoked the first bowl of apollo 11g this am. And I'm loving the nostalgic racey spacey effects of this old lady. Great daytime smoke ...


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 30, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> day 56, but you caught me with my pants down for pics... well maybe I have a couple, lol! I hope I didn't post them already... CRS is a bitch, ha!
> 
> Defoliated last week, really shows the structure.
> 
> ...


I had none b full lavender. Honestly same for me, the smels develop alot. Some of mine went. 63 days some nayb should go more. But i got one or two 8w. They didnt really taste like they smell to me, but i still love the taste.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 30, 2016)

Goji dy 19 today 
Lt day 19


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 30, 2016)

I looked at these comparison pics and was pondering the slowness of the goji, when I realized I had assumed this facial expression:


----------



## GrayeVOx (Mar 30, 2016)

greencropper said:


> space monkey is GG#4 x wookie15 according to greenline's listing...splitting hairs really...its all good


You are right, went and checked the pack I just had it mixed up in my notes section. Fixed now, thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 30, 2016)

Thinking of grabbing a pack of each Mothers Milk and Cougars Milk. Everyone seems to speak highly of the Mothers Milk.

DAMN YOU @JDGreen for making me feel the heat on these! hahahah


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 30, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thinking of grabbing a pack of each Mothers Milk and Cougars Milk. Everyone seems to speak highly of the Mothers Milk.
> 
> DAMN YOU @JDGreen for making me feel the heat on these! hahahah


It wasnt me pushing them mothers milk, and i dont like master kush so if thats the cougar milk mom niether me.
Lol mayb someone else

I heard some herms outta the mothers milk.

But i have been pushing the seed buying lol BUT ONLY cuz folls be makin me Stan Smith style jealous of their collection. And i shall b buying soon as well.

Damn my jealousy for collecting seeds!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 30, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> It wasnt me pushing them mothers milk, and i dont like master kush so if thats the cougar milk mom niether me.
> Lol mayb someone else
> 
> I heard some herms outta the mothers milk.
> ...


haha what I mean was I felt the heat from your post about ALL appy crosses being extremely limited at this point.  So I feel like I gotta snag up a few before they are gone forever. Even though I've never even experienced this hyped appy daddy.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 30, 2016)

I haven't seen it in stock for awhile but Tiger's Milk is one of the best Bubba Kush crosses I've had and one of my favorite Bodhi strains.
Delicious lingering, coffee hash oil flavor and a super relaxing body buzz. I'd pounce on that if I found it in stock again.


----------



## calicat (Mar 30, 2016)

No hype on the Appy male. The Appy has great qualities about him. Transformational male meaning even if the mothet cut expression is extremely strong Appy still influences the outcross. In some mother cuts not a good male choice if your ultimate goal is trying to experience a certain mother cut for its flavor alone. Consistent flowering times within 9-10 week timeframe. Visually appealing and terpene rich smells to allure the most finicky customer. Medium to large yields referring to the homogeneous populations. Appy is a true game changer in the sativa dominant realm.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 30, 2016)

*well deserved hype I should have said.

it's just everyone seems to love it. Can't wait to try for myself.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 30, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> I haven't seen it in stock for awhile but Tiger's Milk is one of the best Bubba Kush crosses I've had and one of my favorite Bodhi strains.
> Delicious lingering, coffee hash oil flavor and a super relaxing body buzz. I'd pounce on that if I found it in stock again.


I haven't seen any anywhere but seems like it could possibly appear again in the future? He still has the Snow Lotus ya? and surely still the bubba.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 30, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I haven't seen any anywhere but seems like it could possibly appear again in the future? He still has the Snow Lotus ya? and surely still the bubba.


Afraid not, it was Bubba X Appalachia. So it's potentially gone unless he has a stock of it like some of his other Appy crosses


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 30, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Afraid not, it was Bubba X Appalachia. So it's potentially gone unless he has a stock of it like some of his other Appy crosses


Oh ya duh the Milks are Appalachia and the Stash's are SL. 


me stoned


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 30, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> haha what I mean was I felt the heat from your post about ALL appy crosses being extremely limited at this point.  So I feel like I gotta snag up a few before they are gone forever. Even though I've never even experienced this hyped appy daddy.


Oh yea, i dids that. And i feel ya. I like the snow lotus and hp just as much as appy though .


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 30, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Oh yea, i dids that. And i feel ya. I like the snow lotus and hp just as much as appy though .


I'm excited for my Jabba to finish because it will be my first try of anything other than a g13/hp cross, which have all been excellent. 

an appy cross is still months down the road though because I'm bout to wet my UW Black x Dragonsblood F3 testers tomorrow.


----------



## doniawon (Mar 30, 2016)

How many confimed phenos with the jabba stash?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 30, 2016)

doniawon said:


> How many confimed phenos with the jabba stash?


It's hard to say. Out of the 6 ladies I got they all seemed to be different from each other but at the same time sharing some likeness with 1 or 2 others in different ways.

but 2 of them got the chop at week 2-3 because I interrupted their light schedule pretty badly and they popped out bananas. I'm 99.99% sure the bananas were from me interrupting the schedule due to having to evacuate the plants from my place for a property inspection but the clone run will verify if this is true. overall Seems like quite a bit of variation though.


my experience with the g13/hp crosses has been opposite in that the plants have been very uniform. 1-2 phenos on each strain. then again really small sample size of single pack.


----------



## doniawon (Mar 30, 2016)

Wow..thanks again durbmon


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2016)

I can't speak on any of the other dads except 88g13/hp haven't grown anything from them yet but will be soon but I love the g13/hp. Fast finishers, lets mom shine but also puts stamp down in terps, flavor and potency. Bag appeal and good yields too. But done be surprised once I get to the other dads if I don't switch it up lol. B man is just too damn good great eye for breeding.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm curious have others had the same experience with their g13/hp crosses? 1-2 phenos? I'm also noticing the lower flowers on these strains are less larfy than most other I have grown which is nice.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm curious have others had the same experience with their g13/hp crosses? 1-2 phenos? I'm also noticing the lower flowers on these strains are less larfy than most other I have grown which is nice.


Yes bro for sure. Both the Chem 3 and Sweet Skunk cross only produced 1-2 phenos for me. Shows how homogenous that dad is. Mines were one mother dom pheno and one mixed pheno. Since I lost my keeper from the test pack when I get into the pack B man gave me for finishing test will tell the story fareal. I'm pretty sure it will be just like test run


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 30, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm curious have others had the same experience with their g13/hp crosses? 1-2 phenos? I'm also noticing the lower flowers on these strains are less larfy than most other I have grown which is nice.


The Hashplant in the g13/HP is a true breeding landrace strain....very little phenotypical variation.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2016)

Ahhh forgot I did have 3 phenos from the Hashplant 3. The third pheno was def Hashplant dom. Very very short squat plant the other two were almost triple its size after stretch. Hashplant pheno had no stretch literally. Never had that before but that pheno prolly has a 10% or less chance of showing up. I'm glad I got beans of that pheno too crossed with Silverback Jack


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ahhh forgot I did have 3 phenos from the Hashplant 3. The third pheno was def Hashplant dom. Very very short squat plant the other two were almost triple its size after stretch. Hashplant pheno had no stretch literally. Never had that before but that pheno prolly has a 10% or less chance of showing up. I'm glad I got beans of that pheno too crossed with Silverback Jack


Wait til you smoke some HP dom weed....thick smoke across the tongue , heavy .


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 30, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Wow..thanks again durbmon


I agree with durbmon, u kinda get a mix of bubba and snow lotus dom. Breedbay


akhiymjames said:


> Ahhh forgot I did have 3 phenos from the Hashplant 3. The third pheno was def Hashplant dom. Very very short squat plant the other two were almost triple its size after stretch. Hashplant pheno had no stretch literally. Never had that before but that pheno prolly has a 10% or less chance of showing up. I'm glad I got beans of that pheno too crossed with Silverback Jack


Im running my first hp male. Got one female of the lemon d x g13hp, any traits to look for to tell if shes more hp dom.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I agree with durbmon, u kinda get a mix of bubba and snow lotus dom. Breedbay
> 
> 
> Im running my first hp male. Got one female of the lemon d x g13hp, any traits to look for to tell if shes more hp dom.


Look for phenos with tight node spacing, very short squat structure. Very indica dom branches well. Stem rubs can give earthy hashy meaty type smell.


----------



## calicat (Mar 30, 2016)

I get burnt rubber and sometimes burnt hair the stronger the HP expression becomes.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 30, 2016)

calicat said:


> I get burnt rubber and sometimes burnt hair the stronger the HP expression becomes.


Yeah. The original hash plant doesn't taste or smell pleasant in my opinion. Really potent shit though.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 30, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I had none b full lavender. Honestly same for me, the smels develop alot. Some of mine went. 63 days some nayb should go more. But i got one or two 8w. They didnt really taste like they smell to me, but i still love the taste.


I use SSDD for nerve pain relief, the incredibly mellow buzz is a greatly appreciated side effect, lol! Really, taste and smell are not a deciding factor in a keeper for me... well unless they taste and smell like ass, not keeping that just to clarify!

Linalool, which is what I am assuming the lavender smell would be indicating, seems to morph into other terps in a lot of cases. I don't know if grower, strains, phenos, or what have you, cause that. I could be totally wrong about this, too, lol! 

Anyway, I've been running SSDD for 70 +/- days, and getting what I like. and, like I've said, it's my desert island pot.

So, how were the effects from SSDDxWookie for you? It's such a more vigorous plant than my current great SSDD, I'd love to move on in a better direction... Staking is a pain, lol!


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I looked at these comparison pics and was pondering the slowness of the goji, when I realized I had assumed this facial expression:


Hahaha @luv2grow yr avatar cracks me up everytime i see it


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 30, 2016)

@FlakeyFoont my ssddxwookie had some very unique terps. I would keep for that alone.

But all had one of the most mellow anxiety relieving, soul healing medicine. I really love the effect above everything. 

And yes probably my most vigorous plant is my keeper.


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 30, 2016)

doniawon said:


> How many confimed phenos with the jabba stash?


I got 4 fems, 4 different phenos- 2 green, 2 purple. All 4 different. The purple ones are coffee berry, but one is more berry less coffee. Almost chocolate cherry. The green ones are very different. Clean kushy taste on one, sweeter sno lotus maui leaner on the other


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 30, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> @FlakeyFoont my ssddxwookie had some very unique terps. I would keep for that alone.
> 
> But all had one of the most mellow anxiety relieving, soul healing medicine. I really love the effect above everything.
> 
> And yes probably my most vigorous plant is my keeper.


I am so glad to hear that... sometimes all I need is a little psych out, lol! No, really, I started thinking when these started frosting up, there was something special about them!


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 30, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I am so glad to hear that... sometimes all I need is a little psych out, lol! No, really, I started thinking when these started frosting up, there was something special about them!


Oh yea. Not every pheno is as good as the next. Which is normal, but ssdd seems to put out very consistently, this is alittle less consistent on the amazing pheno scale....
But some r just great. I love the flavor its like a real blackberryness. And the high is so pure healer and gentle yet powerful. Its so different, u dont come around strains like this one much.


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 30, 2016)

A question for yall breeders, this is my first rodeo flowering a male. Ssdd male n Im noticing some red/purple colors on the newly forming sacs. Sry no pics atm. They seem pretty healthy tho, but could this be a sign of early deficiency or is it genetics??


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 30, 2016)

Anybody who's grown dream beaver....hows the flower time and more importantly wats the stretch


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 30, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody who's grown dream beaver....hows the flower time and more importantly wats the stretch


Only one I know for sure is @Mad Hamish


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 30, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody who's grown dream beaver....hows the flower time and more importantly wats the stretch


56-63 days is what mine have gone consistently over a year. Stretch for mine is minimal, maybe 25%... I use 315W LEC's, and don't really get a lot of stretch on anything.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 30, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> 56-63 days is what mine have gone consistently over a year. Stretch for mine is minimal, maybe 25%... I use 315W LEC's, and don't really get a lot of stretch on anything.


Awesome thanx, alittle faster than expected...and by stretch at 25% u mean a 20in plant finishes height at 25 in, or 1.25x height or +25% of height


----------



## Mtn man (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey guys I've not got testers & pulled a Houdini just not much going on waiting on a critical and blue cheese to finish and company to leave then be starting the blue dream x wookies in paper towel this Saturday talk to yall later I follow everyday


----------



## jtp92 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hay guys r bodhi big yielded plants IV never grown bodhi before but my bag seed plants r a lot bigger than my bodhi the strains I have r angelica and snow temple I know there new but strains and there just seedlings right now but I was just curious


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 31, 2016)

so I've got 5 that looks the same. And one that looks like this.




first set to of leaves so fat it's having a hard time getting new growth out over them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 31, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody who's grown dream beaver....hows the flower time and more importantly wats the stretch


Only popped a handful of beans and came up with a cpl ladeis.. 8-10 weeks.. Like FF said didn't do a bunch of stretchin.. More of filling out.. Had trouble cloning fr some reason but I run into that sometimes where I'll have 100% cloning going and then lose a round..

Both yielded nice fr Bodhi gear and honestly this is one of those times where AO is spot on with his claims.. Dream Beaver should b talked about more


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 31, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> Hay guys r bodhi big yielded plants IV never grown bodhi before but my bag seed plants r a lot bigger than my bodhi the strains I have r angelica and snow temple I know there new but strains and there just seedlings right now but I was just curious


Sounds like you got a long way to go.. Just let them go and enjoy your Bodhi ride, or if they're just too small for you feel free to send them this way.. bodhi isn't usually known fr the bumper crops but some strains/phenos put out way better than others..


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 31, 2016)

Miteicide 
Live full life's my little red friends!


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 31, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I looked at these comparison pics and was pondering the slowness of the goji, when I realized I had assumed this facial expression:


Hahaha!! The goji took off over night. I see her deal now.


----------



## genuity (Mar 31, 2016)

Lucky charms & stardawg Guava x A11
 
Doing good,smelling good,clones good.....


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 31, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> Only popped a handful of beans and came up with a cpl ladeis.. 8-10 weeks.. Like FF said didn't do a bunch of stretchin.. More of filling out.. Had trouble cloning fr some reason but I run into that sometimes where I'll have 100% cloning going and then lose a round..
> 
> Both yielded nice fr Bodhi gear and honestly this is one of those times where AO is spot on with his claims.. Dream Beaver should b talked about more


Ill prolly take 3 clones amd one or two right as she goes into bud to get a cpl littles.
Shes only abt 13 inches but filling in nicely. Very nice plant so far. I just cant wait for the smoke. Im unsure wat im really gunna get all the descriptions sound really wild.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 31, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Awesome thanx, alittle faster than expected...and by stretch at 25% u mean a 20in plant finishes height at 25 in, or 1.25x height or +25% of height


Yes, in at 20" + 5" ... but YMMV... the SSDDxW testers stretched about 60%. Thinking back on the beavers, I usually top just before flower, which cut's the stretch way back, didn't do that to the SSDDxWs... so you may not want to pay any attention to me, but I know I got the times right, lol!

I only have 5-6' floor to ceiling (4 different areas), and haven't had any Bodhi stuff I couldn't wrangle, lol!


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 31, 2016)

This Sunshine Daydream has some next level stretch going on.


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 31, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Yes, in at 20" + 5" ... but YMMV... the SSDDxW testers stretched about 60%. Thinking back on the beavers, I usually top just before flower, which cut's the stretch way back, didn't do that to the SSDDxWs... so you may not want to pay any attention to me, but I know I got the times right, lol!
> 
> I only have 5-6' floor to ceiling (4 different areas), and haven't had any Bodhi stuff I couldn't wrangle, lol!


Well i can only hit abt 3ft. So imma letter go at abt 15-17 in. No top. And we cam see her natural structure. Seems cery Christmas tree

Was checking strech cuz shes a heavy saty, but not all satys stretch.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 31, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> This Sunshine Daydream has some next level stretch going on.
> 
> View attachment 3646336
> View attachment 3646337
> View attachment 3646338


Look at her reach for the stars! what kind of stretch so far? How far into flip are you? How tall is it now? How short was it before flip?


----------



## limonene (Mar 31, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Only one I know for sure is @Mad Hamish


9-10 weeks i found, i had 3 different phenos. Really miss her. But not the garlic pheno, that was horrible!


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 31, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Look at her reach for the stars! what kind of stretch so far? How far into flip are you? How tall is it now? How short was it before flip?


It's fully starched now 20 days so far, but only started popping pistils a week ago.... It was tiny before I flipped maybe 10" or 12" with super tight nodes.... I'll have to get back to you on the size now I'll measure them tomorrow.


----------



## feva (Mar 31, 2016)

Granola Funk - 5 up & out yesterday. last one up today.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 31, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> This Sunshine Daydream has some next level stretch going on.
> 
> View attachment 3646336
> View attachment 3646337
> View attachment 3646338


I've found that too with SSDD. I ended up switching to a bigger container after a few runs and found that the plant tended to bush out more as opposed to growing vertically in the smaller bucket (fwiw).


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> Hay guys r bodhi big yielded plants IV never grown bodhi before but my bag seed plants r a lot bigger than my bodhi the strains I have r angelica and snow temple I know there new but strains and there just seedlings right now but I was just curious


All depends on the genetics when it comes to yield. Certain phenos will yield more or less than others. Those crosses you have should do just fine in the yield department.


----------



## Brian Savage (Mar 31, 2016)

I am very excited to try these!!


----------



## JDGreen (Mar 31, 2016)

Sry if someone already answered this but.........

Anyone running or ran stayfox stuff particularly samurai or care package.

Also nl#6 x appy freeb...anyone run that.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I can't speak on any of the other dads except 88g13/hp haven't grown anything from them yet but will be soon but I love the g13/hp. Fast finishers, lets mom shine but also puts stamp down in terps, flavor and potency. Bag appeal and good yields too. But done be surprised once I get to the other dads if I don't switch it up lol. B man is just too damn good great eye for breeding.


I found that your statement about the g13/HP paps rings true for what I got in testing the ssh x g13hp, awesome terps, all phenos had at least a good amount of mom, super fast all phenos, some were stretchy with golf balls so meh on the yield. I kept one of each.. Dialing them is fucking with this novice...

ETA: one of each meaning I kept a yielder and super terpy quicky


----------



## kona gold (Mar 31, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've found that too with SSDD. I ended up switching to a bigger container after a few runs and found that the plant tended to bush out more as opposed to growing vertically in the smaller bucket (fwiw).


No pruning necessary!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 31, 2016)

this pure kush suge x g13/hp is strong stuff! I wonder what it gonna be named


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 1, 2016)

and the Jabba again. 


Quiet night for my bodhi heads.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 1, 2016)

Some purpleing on the new sacs, pretty sure its cold related lol being that the temp dropped over 40degF overnight from the upper 60s down to 26F. No big deal, just some astronomical catastrophic armageddon sh!t. This harsh desert climate shows no mercy to any life forms. They didnt seem to mind much at all tho, but the purpling was more prominent after the temp drop. I realize this is far from optimal. 

Any of my outdoor bodhists got any pointers for me to help these gents thru this unfortunate weather?? Ive started covering w tarps but other than that not sure what else i can do?


----------



## Bubbashine (Apr 1, 2016)

Just got in the tent and measured them SSDD one is 29" and the other is 32" also lollipopped them!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 1, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3646917 Some purpleing on the new sacs, pretty sure its cold related lol being that the temp dropped over 40degF overnight from the upper 60s down to 26F. No big deal, just some astronomical catastrophic armageddon sh!t. This harsh desert climate shows no mercy to any life forms. They didnt seem to mind much at all tho, but the purpling was more prominent after the temp drop. I realize this is far from optimal.
> 
> Any of my outdoor bodhists got any pointers for me to help these gents thru this unfortunate weather?? Ive started covering w tarps but other than that not sure what else i can do?


Your flowers are stacking purple it seems, not your leaves. This generally points to being genetics rather than cold, but this isn't always true. Plant looms really healthy though. Ime plants are ok with a big temp drop as long as your not too low. That one seems to be dealing with it very well. 26 is cold though, you may wanna get it a nighttime jacket lol.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 1, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3646917 Some purpleing on the new sacs, pretty sure its cold related lol being that the temp dropped over 40degF overnight from the upper 60s down to 26F. No big deal, just some astronomical catastrophic armageddon sh!t. This harsh desert climate shows no mercy to any life forms. They didnt seem to mind much at all tho, but the purpling was more prominent after the temp drop. I realize this is far from optimal.
> 
> Any of my outdoor bodhists got any pointers for me to help these gents thru this unfortunate weather?? Ive started covering w tarps but other than that not sure what else i can do?


Do you use any sort of mulch? Like leaves (even canna leaves) or straw? Something to protect the root zone would be my biggest concern. Looks good though!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 1, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> and the Jabba again.
> 
> 
> Quiet night for my bodhi heads.
> View attachment 3646828


That one looks a lil Bubba dom with the big fat fan leaves. Nice looking one there for sure.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey y'all, been busy doing work and smokin' dank! I'm about to throw up pics of the Dank Sinatra males (ended up getting 2/3 shouldn't said shit about my ratios.. Haha!) I am pretty sure I have one g13hp leaner and one affie leaner..

I'm gonna let some pollen fly on my keepers of Super Silver Hashplant and the Strawberry Goji. I plan on selecting a lower on each plant to hit with each male selectively. After that I'll keep both of them around on the sidelines for as long as I can to test the progeny. The Pinesoul X Wookie testers are going to be my last go for testing so I can focus on boosting my skills and my own personal projects..

I haven't smoked the strawberry goji yet but the aroma is unreal!!! Super fresh and uniquely strawberry, excited for that one... Not before a nice long cure tho.

Anyhoo, standby for pics.. It could be a lil bit..


----------



## futant (Apr 1, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Miteicide
> Live full life's my little red friends!
> View attachment 3646215


Ladybugs are a joke and worthless where I am at on even simple spider mites (I suppose if there were an ant or aphid problem here...). I used to use them frequently in the flower tent Every time I have released them I have watched them do EVERYTNING but eat bugs. Hell I can set one on an infected leaf and the lady bug will run in terror. Aphids maybe but (obviously I am not saying this about thier dragon larva) adult ladybugs are 100% useless on mites if you see one eating a mite... it mistook it for an aphid is all. Buy predator mites they are actually natural mite predators. Lady bugs are not.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 1, 2016)

futant said:


> Ladybugs are a joke and worthless where I am at on even simple spider mites (I suppose if there were an ant or aphid problem here...). I used to use them frequently in the flower tent Every time I have released them I have watched them do EVERYTNING but eat bugs. Hell I can set one on an infected leaf and the lady bug will run in terror. Aphids maybe but (obviously I am not saying this about thier dragon larva) adult ladybugs are 100% useless on mites if you see one eating a mite... it mistook it for an aphid is all. Buy predator mites they are actually natural mite predators. Lady bugs are not.


were they local lady bugs?Local lady bugs eat your native spices of mites better than the store bought. There's 5000 different lady beetles out there. Mine are and they are wrecking shop in there already. just found three sets of egg sets. make sure you keep them hydrated and a place to dodge the hps/mh lights. they will pay you back. Sorry it didn't work for you.


----------



## doniawon (Apr 1, 2016)

Apollo, jabberwocky.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 1, 2016)

Good morning and happy Friday 
Eggs! 
 
Slh showing the Lt the way


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 1, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with the Boysenberry Hashplant? Just popped a few seeds and was hoping for some feedback. I know there were some testers chronicled on breeder bay but that sites a nightmare if you aren't a member. 

Thanks


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 1, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Boysenberry Hashplant? Just popped a few seeds and was hoping for some feedback. I know there were some testers chronicled on breeder bay but that sites a nightmare if you aren't a member.
> 
> Thanks


I have some pics of her in this thread. Page 972 for most recent, I'll post some more later when the lights come on.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 1, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> I have some pics of her in this thread. Page 972 for most recent, I'll post some more later when the lights come on.


You rock. Thank you


----------



## limonene (Apr 1, 2016)

A few bodhi bits and bobs for my next run
 Urkle x old mama ghani

Silver mountain 3 fruitier pheno
 Bluberry hash plant 

Silver mountain gas bleach king dong pheno


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 1, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Oh shit. I best get to poppin mine then. I was planning on a nice pheno hunt and making some F2's...but given your report I may be lucky just to find one nice gal!


f2 those my man...
PLEASE
cant find those for the life of me...
tree of life either..


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man it sure is good to have good friends in this community. Day got made earlier today when a buddy gave me some great Bodhi beans to play with. Here's what I was blessed with
> 
> Blackberry Lotus(Blackberry Kush x Snow Lotus)
> Angels Milk f3(LA Affie x Appy)
> ...


uhem.... lucky charms f2 you say??


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 1, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3646917 Some purpleing on the new sacs, pretty sure its cold related lol being that the temp dropped over 40degF overnight from the upper 60s down to 26F. No big deal, just some astronomical catastrophic armageddon sh!t. This harsh desert climate shows no mercy to any life forms. They didnt seem to mind much at all tho, but the purpling was more prominent after the temp drop. I realize this is far from optimal.
> 
> Any of my outdoor bodhists got any pointers for me to help these gents thru this unfortunate weather?? Ive started covering w tarps but other than that not sure what else i can do?


not sure it's of any help but one of my pink lotus males has purplish-blue balls too, gonna sprinkle that guy on my dank zap


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 1, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Boysenberry Hashplant? Just popped a few seeds and was hoping for some feedback. I know there were some testers chronicled on breeder bay but that sites a nightmare if you aren't a member.
> 
> Thanks


@joeypotseed I believe may have info


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 1, 2016)

Got my GLG order today!!! Jeffy hooked it up large I'm definitely going to be repeat customer.

and a cool t shirt!


----------



## Bubbashine (Apr 1, 2016)

That's a dope as fuck shirt!


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 1, 2016)

DAMN! that is a sick ass shirt


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 1, 2016)

12 in the jungle spice and 12 in the guava hp


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 1, 2016)

Dank Sinatra males


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 1, 2016)

One more comparison shot..


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 1, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Do you use any sort of mulch? Like leaves (even canna leaves) or straw? Something to protect the root zone would be my biggest concern. Looks good though!


Just the leaves that i prune get left on top of the soil. Thx bro! Would it be a good idea to water them w 65-70 deg water during the cold part of the morning at sun up?


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 1, 2016)

futant said:


> Ladybugs are a joke and worthless where I am at on even simple spider mites (I suppose if there were an ant or aphid problem here...). I used to use them frequently in the flower tent Every time I have released them I have watched them do EVERYTNING but eat bugs. Hell I can set one on an infected leaf and the lady bug will run in terror. Aphids maybe but (obviously I am not saying this about thier dragon larva) adult ladybugs are 100% useless on mites if you see one eating a mite... it mistook it for an aphid is all. Buy predator mites they are actually natural mite predators. Lady bugs are not.


Not to mention all they do is commit suicide if u have open lights. What kind of predatory mites are best? Where do u guys get yours?


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 1, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> not sure it's of any help but one of my pink lotus males has purplish-blue balls too, gonna sprinkle that guy on my dank zapView attachment 3647317


LMAO!!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 1, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> f2 those my man...
> PLEASE
> cant find those for the life of me...
> tree of life either..


Are you looking for The Tree Of Life Series?
http://greenpointseedsmerchant.com/collections/tree-of-life-series
I seen a UK bank with Lucky Charms a while back but they don't send them in the original breeders packs.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 1, 2016)

It's Bonza Seeds
http://bonzaseeds.com/products.php?product=Bodhi-Seeds-Lucky-Charms-Marijuana-Seeds-|-Pot-Seeds-|-Weed-Seeds


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 1, 2016)

Right before the light came on for day 47. Boysenberry HP


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 1, 2016)

Can't wait to see those dudes in full flower!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 1, 2016)

Those foxtails. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 1, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> It's Bonza Seeds
> http://bonzaseeds.com/products.php?product=Bodhi-Seeds-Lucky-Charms-Marijuana-Seeds-|-Pot-Seeds-|-Weed-Seeds


Thanks - I dig collecting hard to find souvenirs. They be snagged.


----------



## GreenSanta (Apr 1, 2016)

just got 2 seeds of dragon fruit and 2 seeds of skylotus, what s the latest on those beans, people getting good results, pics? I gotta say my home made cross with Ancient OG is so loved by everyone I had to try some other bodhi<s strains to mix in the gene pool. Also included in my recent order is a seed from Loud, Ganja Farmer OG, that I am really stoked about too, been listening to the song for years now gonna grow the strain!!


----------



## Scotch089 (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm about to run skylotus myself green, no experience though.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 1, 2016)

purple urkle X dragonsblood f3 testers ... not my best run ever but they are great genetics . hope to do them better from cut . keppers to be found here


----------



## mendokush (Apr 1, 2016)

Just a heads up, @strayfox gear is having a 4/20 giveaway on his insta page, he has some new fire crosses with some of B's work


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 1, 2016)

fuck yeah great giveaway thx for the headsup!


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey everyone, figured I would drop in and make a post since I haven't been on here in a few months and was trying to catch up on a little Bodhi reading. I wasn't planning on just going off like that but I've had a lot of health issues this past year and before I knew it I wasn't doing much of anything, but I guess that happens in life. I really missed my old garden and reading up on the newest Bodhi news from everyone. From now on I will try to post every so often and maybe even buy me a digital camera and figure out how to securely upload pics. 

Haven't been doing much in the way of growing, and don't plan on anything big for awhile but will be growing a couple here and there hopefully. My buddy finished out a couple I started awhile back that turned out great. One was a Goji, the other was a Sorcerers Apprentice. 
That Goji was the greasiest plant I had ever seen. Very very sticky buds even after they were dried, and would just clump together in a jar, and even stick to the jar itself. It is some very dank smoke and will put you down pretty quick. Not as energetic as I was expecting reading some of the others reviews on it. But could possibly just be this pheno plus it was taken later then average, either way its great for night time. I'd like to run a few more Gojis someday and pick the best one since this is only 1 female with no selection. It stretched like crazy with purpling in its stems, nice big buds with quite a few smaller leafs. I didn't get any berry smells from it whatsoever which I found odd since most people report at least a little. This plant just smells straight up earthy strong possibly kush? smell. Not sure what Kush is suppose to smell like since I don't live where it is prevalent. It doesn't really smell like skunk but is just as strong as a skunk smell, just can't put the words to describe it. It also has a menthol? like smell as well that almost burns your nostrils when you smell it. The yield was also better then most other stuff he was growing with it which was an AK47 type plant, couple Purple Dogbud from CSI, Green Poison, Green Love Potion, Blueberry Headband .. can't remember if that was it or not. I will say some of those plants weren't too bad for just regular fem seeds but not close to the Goji or Sorcerers. The Purple Dogbud was pretty great too and both showed colors. One was a beautiful dark leathery leaf pheno that showed chem dominance but turned purple. I sorta wish I would have kept it from him to reveg as well but can't keep everything plus it just wasn't on the same level as Bodhis gear IMO. But was a great plant none the less. 

The Sorcerers Apprentice was one frost monster, and for sure the frostiest plant I had ever seen. It wasn't nowhere near as sticky or greasy as the Goji was but looks like it was caked in more resin. It had a few foxtails on the bigger buds, but nothing too bad. The buds started to turn a darker almost purplish tint to them as well. Looked a lot like how I would imagine a Snow Lotus to look. But I haven't grown or seen many Bodhi plants in person yet so hard for me to say. The smell is very very weak in flower and is a great low odor strain. After being in the jar for a week or so it smells very fruity - I would say grapefruit. It smells almost identical to the Female Seeds C99 I had which is great. The high of it is very uplifting and sativa dominant. Makes you want to stay awake and find something to do. Not a racy type of high though, just a feel good uplifting motivational high. I'd say the best smoke I have ever encountered living where I do, plus my buddy agrees as well as a couple other people I know. The Goji & Sorcerers are both very well liked but the Sorcerers gets the pick from everyone that's tried it. I'd say the potency is about the same for both, just different types of high. This plant yielded about average, but I think I can get it to do better when I run it. Her brother had an amazing smell and makes me want to pop a few more beans to find a girl just like him. When B bred this strain he said he used the Green Apply Jolly Rancher Cheech Wizzard cut x the Appy male. He was NOT kidding I swear to you that male plant smelled like straight up green apple jolly ranchers. There was no denying it, that was green apple and I couldn't believe a weed plant could smell so close to something. I probably should have taken a cut off that male home but being really sick I just didn't care as much at the time. I would love to hear anyone elses reviews on this strain?

I am going to try and reveg both of them so I can grow them myself and possibly run a couple others beside them to try and find 3-4 good moms to keep for awhile. I am thinking 3-4 each of Mothers Milk, Silver Mountain, and Dream Lotus so I can possibly get 1-2 girls from each without having too many numbers. I just have so many seeds I bought from my addiction last year I really doubt I am ever going to get to pop half of them unless I get to feeling better and get to move out of this state. I really hope I get to, I can't imagine all the fire that is in those seeds just from the very few plants I have seen so far from Bodhi.

Sorry for the long ass post, but guess that's what happens when you try to catch up after a few months. Hey quick question to you guys that know. Any way to get ahold of SHOE without having an Instagram account? I'd like to get a couple packs of beans so I can grab that Giesel x Appy cross as a freebie. I tried making an instagram account on my PC but the apps weren't working for me and I really don't want to upload any personal info anyways if I don't have to. Seems stupid you can't just sign up for an Instagram account online and that it has to be on a phone or through some stupid app.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 2, 2016)

Oh, and to GreenSanta - Probably not what you are looking for but not sure how much you know about the Dragon Fruit. It is a cross that really struck my eye early on and I grabbed a pack for myself. I wouldn't mind grabbing another pack, and a Silver Lotus to go with it. The Dragon Fruit is a SSH x Snow Lotus, just like the Silver Lotus which is SSH x SL, the only difference is the Silver Lotus uses B's cut of SSH which is what you'd expect from a typical SSH plant. The Dragon Fruit uses Old Sogs SSH which is suppose to lean a lot more Indica growing from what I remember. Should be some very massive buds, and enough sativa in there to make it a great all around smoke with some serious kick. 

I think SSH crosses are some of my favorites such as Blue Dream. It seems like SSH always passes on great structure to its kids, and lets the mother pass its flavor/bud types on with the beefier frame and some sativa influenced haze added. I think it is probably one of the best breeding tools anyone could have in their stable so of course I believe Dragon Fruit and Silver Lotus would likely be even better. I bet you could easily find a plant in each pack that would do the same thing as the SSH does for passing on its great structure/sativa influence with an even greater potency then the typical SSH has from Bodhis Snow Lotus boosting everything in to high gear. Of course I am sure they will be great smoke on their own as well, just speaking for anyone that is into breeding or doing some pollen chucking of their own to think about what the SSH has done for the cannabis world and then imagine how the snow lotus boosting its potency could help its offspring. 

I am sorry I couldn't give you the info you probably wanted since I have never grown them, nor seen a full grow completed with pictures. There was a grow up over on farmer forum a couple years back but the guy never finished the grow and I think the pics ended around day 40 or so but it looked great. Also for the Sky Lotus I have heard really great things. It seems quite a few people have grown them out but I haven't seen many pictures of them. From what I can remember reading it can turn into a very huge plant and yields quite well with the right phenotype with the potency that is up there with Goji if not even better for some phenos. It seems like I remember reading of a couple having some late nanners but could be wrong, plus that isn't much to worry about anyways.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks - I dig collecting hard to find souvenirs. They be snagged.


Have you or anybody grown beans from Bonza and verified them? They have some rare beans of a few strains the rep says they come into them all the time but as was stated they don't send in breeders packs I guess cus they are pick and mix only but if someone is wanting them to be sure they are verified beans I don't see have why they don't. I just don't want to end up wasting money on something that's not legit. I'm only speaking on the rare beans they get.


----------



## Bubbashine (Apr 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Have you or anybody grown beans from Bonza and verified them? They have some rare beans of a few strains the rep says they come into them all the time but as was stated they don't send in breeders packs I guess cus they are pick and mix only but if someone is wanting them to be sure they are verified beans I don't see have why they don't. I just don't want to end up wasting money on something that's not legit. I'm only speaking on the rare beans they get.


Seems to much a gamble.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Seems to much a gamble.


Exactly my point. If things were lil better financially right now which isn't with the baby getting the bulk of what was extra money I would take a chance. It's something I don't mind doing when I can take the loss if I'm gonna take one. Can't take the loss right now tho and if I did buy them I would have to pop them immediately just so I could verify asap


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Exactly my point. If things were lil better financially right now which isn't with the baby getting the bulk of what was extra money I would take a chance. It's something I don't mind doing when I can take the loss if I'm gonna take one. Can't take the loss right now tho and if I did buy them I would have to pop them immediately just so I could verify asap


My take: I've bought singles from 'tude, Choice, MWS, and TSSC over the years. Never thought twice about tossing $50 at Bonza. Here's why:

Think about what it costs to do any business start up, then ask yourself - why would they invest the time, hassles, and dinero just to run a scam for a few months? Why would reputable and honorable breeders like Bodhi deal with them - or, if he doesn't, why would he let them get away with 'representing' his company but selling fake Bodhi beans? It doesn't add up to me. Surely Queen City Genetics would never allow that.....

All the above listed businesses have been around for quite awhile. Fake beans would have been reported long ago if that was the case. Besides.......breeders packs can be opened and resealed easily in most cases, ya know? It looks to me that most all the fraud in the seed game is happening on domestic soil among the many new bean peddlers.


----------



## jeroly (Apr 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> It looks to me that most all the fraud in the seed game is happening on domestic soil among the many new bean peddlers.


Do you have any opinions on specific US based vendors? That is, are there any that you've used that you're convinced are selling phony beans, or any that you know are selling the real deal?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> My take: I've bought singles from 'tude, Choice, MWS, and TSSC over the years. Never thought twice about tossing $50 at Bonza. Here's why:
> 
> Think about what it costs to do any business start up, then ask yourself - why would they invest the time, hassles, and dinero just to run a scam for a few months? Why would reputable and honorable breeders like Bodhi deal with them - or, if he doesn't, why would he let them get away with 'representing' his company but selling fake Bodhi beans? It doesn't add up to me. Surely Queen City Genetics would never allow that.....
> 
> All the above listed businesses have been around for quite awhile. Fake beans would have been reported long ago if that was the case. Besides.......breeders packs can be opened and resealed easily in most cases, ya know? It looks to me that most all the fraud in the seed game is happening on domestic soil among the many new bean peddlers.


You right bro never tho but of it that way lol. I'm over in another thread telling someone to think use logic on the bs GSC story and I didn't even use it on that lol. It's early and I have no meds to burn right now will later but you are def right. It looks they have been around for a while so like you said most breeders would have denied any ties with them if known to be selling fake beans. They might just end up getting some of my money lol


----------



## Bubbashine (Apr 2, 2016)

Yes looking now it has to be real, it kind of doesn't make sense for them to have lots of other Bodhi strains out of stock. also only 2 Lucky Charms left : ( if it was fake surely they would let you pick loads more.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Yes looking now it has to be real, it kind of doesn't make sense for them to have lots of other Bodhi strains out of stock. also only 2 Lucky Charms left : ( if it was fake surely they would let you pick loads more.


Yea I talked to the rep here and he did say they trade for beans all the time with legit people and come into rare stuff that was once in stock. It's just suspicious when you see something like them in stock when you know there are none being sold.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Have you or anybody grown beans from Bonza and verified them? They have some rare beans of a few strains the rep says they come into them all the time but as was stated they don't send in breeders packs I guess cus they are pick and mix only but if someone is wanting them to be sure they are verified beans I don't see have why they don't. I just don't want to end up wasting money on something that's not legit. I'm only speaking on the rare beans they get.


Email the breeder? That's usually my way to go.


----------



## Beemo (Apr 2, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Yes looking now it has to be real, it kind of doesn't make sense for them to have lots of other Bodhi strains out of stock. also only 2 Lucky Charms left : ( if it was fake surely they would let you pick loads more.


those same lucky charms and ob ripper never goes out of stock...
purchased them awhile back from them. thought got the last ones.
but checked a week later. still in stock? 
good thing they were having cc issues... got $ back... 
sealed breeders pack from legit banks are the way to go...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2016)

Beemo said:


> those same lucky charms and ob ripper never goes out of stock...
> purchased them awhile back from them. thought got the last ones.
> but checked a week later. still in stock?
> good thing they were having cc issues... got $ back...
> sealed breeders pack from legit banks are the way to go...


See that's what I don't like to hear especially from someone I respect too. Well that just totally changed the new outlook I had on them lol. I agree 1000% sealed talked proof if the way to go.


----------



## jeroly (Apr 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> See that's what I don't like to hear especially from someone I respect too. Well that just totally changed the new outlook I had on them lol. I agree 1000% sealed talked proof if the way to go.


Maybe it was in stock because the seeds he had tried to buy were at first inventoried as unavailable when they were waiting for cc auth, but when they weren't sold to him they were put back in stock?


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> just got 2 seeds of dragon fruit and 2 seeds of skylotus, what s the latest on those beans, people getting good results, pics? I gotta say my home made cross with Ancient OG is so loved by everyone I had to try some other bodhi<s strains to mix in the gene pool. Also included in my recent order is a seed from Loud, Ganja Farmer OG, that I am really stoked about too, been listening to the song for years now gonna grow the strain!!


yes. good results.

i gotta a bomb forever ever keeper from sky lotus. very skywalker dom w/ not too much snow lotus. just like b-man notes w/ SL... my keeper has super funk light up your house smell, mad resin coverage, great vigor, easy care.

only issue my cut grows (support, lanky) like a true OG.

she needs help in late flower cause them nuggy things get heavy.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

last run... got a big-un going right now in veg. 

so loud. so loud. so LOUD !
when i was selling. lite the entire kitchen up just walking into work.

soon as you open that jar. ow my !

passed her out too. couple people on this board got the cut.

very very tight. all the plants show skywalker traits. if you cant get skywalker og. this should be a go to pack of seed... not that DNA shwag !


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Have you or anybody grown beans from Bonza and verified them? They have some rare beans of a few strains the rep says they come into them all the time but as was stated they don't send in breeders packs I guess cus they are pick and mix only but if someone is wanting them to be sure they are verified beans I don't see have why they don't. I just don't want to end up wasting money on something that's not legit. I'm only speaking on the rare beans they get.


was able to order 2 lucky charms...(The largest amount that was available ) I only ordered them to vet Bonza... I will pop them as soon as they get here... Lets hope for Bonza's sake they're legit.... I already think it's bullshit... But hey, just speculation... So far.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 2, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Yes looking now it has to be real, it kind of doesn't make sense for them to have lots of other Bodhi strains out of stock. also only 2 Lucky Charms left : ( if it was fake surely they would let you pick loads more.


I bought those last night so hopefully they're not trying to sell 2 more...


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 2, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> was able to order 2 lucky charms...(The largest amount that was available ) I only ordered them to vet Bonza... I will pop them as soon as they get here... Lets hope for Bonza's sake they're legit.... I already think it's bullshit... But hey, just speculation... So far.


Well......I just sent Bonza an e-mail asking why they still show 2 available - I took them to checkout - after purchasing the last 2 last night.

I blame @greendiamond9.........and Livers .


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 2, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> all the plants show skywalker traits. if you cant get skywalker og. this should be a go to pack of seed... not that DNA shwag !


What is this Skywalker cross? I didnt see a name for it. I have about 3 Skywalker crosses going right now, 2 from RareD and 1 from Reserva P... I still dont have access to the clone!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> My take: I've bought singles from 'tude, Choice, MWS, and TSSC over the years. Never thought twice about tossing $50 at Bonza. Here's why:
> 
> Think about what it costs to do any business start up, then ask yourself - why would they invest the time, hassles, and dinero just to run a scam for a few months? Why would reputable and honorable breeders like Bodhi deal with them - or, if he doesn't, why would he let them get away with 'representing' his company but selling fake Bodhi beans? It doesn't add up to me. Surely Queen City Genetics would never allow that.....
> 
> All the above listed businesses have been around for quite awhile. Fake beans would have been reported long ago if that was the case. Besides.......breeders packs can be opened and resealed easily in most cases, ya know? It looks to me that most all the fraud in the seed game is happening on domestic soil among the many new bean peddlers.


From what I understand is that alot of these big box type seedbanks actually source their beans from seedsman (or other sources), not directly from the breeder. Just thought I'd throw that out there.

I wouldn't trust Bonza... but that's just me.


----------



## Bubbashine (Apr 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Well......I just sent Bonza an e-mail asking why they still show 2 available - I took them to checkout - after purchasing the last 2 last night.
> 
> I blame @greendiamond9.........and Livers .


I can still add 1 to the cart now.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 2, 2016)

So let me get this straight. They checked out 2 to Amos and 2 to Al? 

and now 1 is still available somehow?


----------



## Bubbashine (Apr 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> So let me get this straight. They checked out 2 to Amos and 2 to Al?
> 
> and now 1 is still available somehow?


Yes & I would now avoid like the plague.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 2, 2016)

You guys know they are a sponsor on the site right? Just call em out on the shenanigans right here @thebonzaseedbank

Eta nvm won't do any good if they haven't been active in over a week lol


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

shit if i could. 
right now this second. 
credit card out & on my desk.

id scoop up ALL packs of lucky charms. 
personally, dont trust the bonza either.

how they got so many packs of something that disappears in 30 seconds?

lemme check midweek.

nobody else got these am i right?

was hoping for a cut of LC but you know how that goes.
better to take care of myself w/ the seeds.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

that wolf pack sounds killer too.

im treating all breeders w/ wack gear like 1:17 in this vid.


----------



## Bubbashine (Apr 2, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> shit if i could.
> right now this second.
> credit card out & on my desk.
> 
> ...


I've not seen them anywhere else : (


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 2, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> that wolf pack sounds killer too.
> 
> im treating all breeders w/ wack gear like 1:17 in this vid.


Golf wang


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 2, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> shit if i could.
> right now this second.
> credit card out & on my desk.
> 
> ...


I'm going to make some F2's as soon as the weather breaks here (fucking snowing here today). Gotta do it outside this time so I don't seed up my room like last time.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

taking some wish mountain tomorrow morning.

stoked. from a 5gal. should grab about 4 zips of honeyskucle lavender flav nugz of delicious mind fire.

got the last 3 plants in 3gals in flower now.
should i snatch a clone?

hmmmmm.....


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 2, 2016)

Only other purchase I have made @thebonzaseedbank included some g13 x haze which none of germed and some lemon og that I believe were legit.. at least they grew as expected... absolutely no og in there whatsoever tho.. Needless to say I am not impressed and I don't expect to be.

This purchase was $13 and you better believe that I will document the shit out them... Male or female... We'll see if they even get here... I'm not paying for insurance bc its more than the damn beans....


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

@st0wandgrow do that.

send me 30+ ill run them all at once this winter.
& make more seeds. f3.

send beans & pollen bro. do it !
take your work & do them for all the peeps here.

ill send those f3 to someone & they can do f4.

im doing single pollen projects in my "crystal tent" (2x2x2). 

my face off going for a reverse starting next week.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

i wanna thank @greenghost420 for all these awesome glass screens.

bro still using them all them time. <3


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 2, 2016)

Male number 1 bubba X Durban.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 2, 2016)

Transplant.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 2, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm going to make some F2's as soon as the weather breaks here (fucking snowing here today). Gotta do it outside this time so I don't seed up my room like last time.





D_Urbmon said:


> So let me get this straight. They checked out 2 to Amos and 2 to Al?
> 
> and now 1 is still available somehow?


Sounds like that could be some great lyrics - lemme see if I can finish it.....

"They checked out 2 to Amos
They checked out 2 to Al,
And now 1 is still available somehow

If it's Lucky Charms you're itchin' to grow
You best sign up for F2s from st0w.

Don't suck up to Amos
Or go beggin' from Al
You best hope that st0w is your very best pal"

[ thank you ]


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 2, 2016)

This Goji OG is straight up TRIX CEREAL!!!!! Curing up nicely!!!! I'm soo happy.. So far I have just eaten a small bud just to hit those terps hehe. Not going to smoke her until she is nice and cured..


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Sounds like that could be some great lyrics - lemme see if I can finish it.....
> 
> "They checked out 2 to Amos
> They checked out 2 to Al,
> ...



haha that's great. Very Creative Amos. Now let's get it on a track


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Transplant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how fat the stem is on that tiny lil guy.

nice toes.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Sounds like that could be some great lyrics - lemme see if I can finish it.....
> 
> "They checked out 2 to Amos
> They checked out 2 to Al,
> ...


Good job Willie!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I love how fat the stem is on that tiny lil guy.
> 
> nice toes.


Lol, my fiancé is using the coffee table as a foot rest. They're all pretty sturdy for being small plants. It looks like I have at least on more male showing but I'm going to wait a couple days to be sure. Hopefully the rest are female .


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Sounds like that could be some great lyrics - lemme see if I can finish it.....
> 
> "They checked out 2 to Amos
> They checked out 2 to Al,
> ...


lol

Tori Amos-Otis


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I love how fat the stem is on that tiny lil guy.
> 
> nice toes.


Ummm you mean girl right??? I always call em girls till they prove otherwise lol.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 2, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Ummm you mean girl right??? I always call em girls till they prove otherwise lol.


haha sometimes I just call em guys especially if there a lil infront.

I even call the wife bro on occasion.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> haha sometimes I just call em guys especially if there a lil infront.
> 
> I even call the wife bro on occasion.


Just don't wanna wish any more dudes on him than he already has lol. But I am the same way, call all my female coworkers bro.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> haha sometimes I just call em guys especially if there a lil infront.
> 
> I even call the wife bro on occasion.





natro.hydro said:


> Ummm you mean girl right??? I always call em girls till they prove otherwise lol.


No that ones a dude so urb was on point.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 2, 2016)

I have this feeling I should snag all the Appalachia packs I can get before they're all gone. 

Now how do I explain it to the old wife...


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 2, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I have this feeling I should snag all the Appalachia packs I can get before they're all gone.
> 
> Now how do I explain it to the old wife...


I feel the same. Problem is I've bought like 10 packs this month + aquired about 50 testers. They all come via the mail so she doesn't understand the difference lol. "You have a bunch of seeds already, why don't you just grow those?"

Lol, she doesn't understand.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I feel the same. Problem is I've bought like 10 packs this month + aquired about 50 testers. They all come via the mail so she doesn't understand the difference lol. "You have a bunch of seeds already, why don't you just grow those?"
> 
> Lol, she doesn't understand.


Lol! Same here.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> No that ones a dude so urb was on point.


Oh, you transplanting it so you can get some pollen?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 2, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Oh, you transplanting it so you can get some pollen?


No, I just had those tiny hilarious cups and haven't decided what to do with it yet. It's roots are bigger than that cup so they're really jammed in there. It was a downsize as far as transplants go. It'll probably be pissed in a few hours lol.


----------



## doniawon (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm new to running beans..when is a good time to 12/12 for sex I'd?. Should I start after the second leaf set..
Or is it best to veg til preflower? 
Any suggestions .. what's the preferred way??


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I'm new to running beans..when is a good time to 12/12 for sex I'd?. Should I start after the second leaf set..
> Or is it best to veg til preflower?
> Any suggestions .. what's the preferred way??


If you want to sex immediately then you just start 12/12 off the rip should so sex within 3-4 weeks. It all preference really but putting them in flower and then back to beg causes some stress but not nothing to really right home about especially if you gonna do a long veg after. Have done it before and may do it on some seeds in the future to weed out of the rip but it's not good if you want to see the growth and structure of your males but would def help you to sex and get rid of what you don't want


----------



## Bubbashine (Apr 2, 2016)

I veg from 2 weeks to 4 weeks, but I've also ran 12/12 from seed.... I started them & had an unforeseen set of circumstances witch resulted in me having to give them away : ( they took around 30 days on 12/12 to show sex. it would've been a nice way to run a SOG with loads of 1 cola plants!


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 2, 2016)

mucha_mota, you got any pics of your Wish Mountain? I haven't heard much about them yet but grabbed a couple packs awhile back because I figured it'd be a good strain for outdoors. If I had to guess I'd say that the Wish Mountain, and Ancient OG are probably the couple most resilient outdoor strains from B, but just going off the genetics. Really great reports from Ancient OG outdoors of course. Just not much on the Wish Mountain. 

And as far as the Bonza seedbank selling 2, then 2, then 1... perhaps it is to lure customers in to buy something else. Think about it, lets say they have some rare Bodhi stock that will get people to place orders even if there is only 2 of them. Why not split the whole pack up into 5-6 orders because chances are those people will also buy something else. So in a way, make it limited to 2 beans per person but not say that. 

And as Amos said a couple pages back, just because something is in the breeders pack doesn't mean shit. I don't know about all of you but I have never had a problem opening up B's packs and sealing them right back to where they looked like they came straight from him, so I don't understand all the hype of it being sealed in original breeders packs. You'd think for all those people selling fakes they'd copy the breeders packaging and logos for themselves to sell to people, possibly even mix in half real seeds and half bad seeds so people would keep coming back etc. People counterfeit almost everything, how hard would it be to counterfeit a little green package with a gold label. Heck all they'd really have to do to make some real profit would be F2/F3 the lines themselves so they are similar enough to the F1s. I am surprised we don't see more of this in the seed business, thankfully it has been fairly easy to weed out the good and bad vendors. 

A note to whoever has Lucky Charms, as another member said a few pages back about their seeds not wanting to germ and only getting 2 out of the pack. Well I ordered 2 packs of Lucky Charms from the vault last year when B sent his last stock of them in. And each pack came with 14 seeds but you could tell they were seconds because they are tiny white seeds. I tried to pop 2 last year with no luck but didn't want to dive into the pack until I had the resources to F2 them myself. Now I am worried that there might not even be enough to F2. Most people claim seeds being good in the refrigerator for 5-10 years easy and I believe that's where B keeps his stock so it must just be the seeds themselves go bad sooner then most. I suppose I should try to crack them within the year probably or at least try 6 or so of them to see if any will germ.


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 2, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> mucha_mota, you got any pics of your Wish Mountain? I haven't heard much about them yet but grabbed a couple packs awhile back because I figured it'd be a good strain for outdoors. If I had to guess I'd say that the Wish Mountain, and Ancient OG are probably the couple most resilient outdoor strains from B, but just going off the genetics. Really great reports from Ancient OG outdoors of course. Just not much on the Wish Mountain.
> 
> And as far as the Bonza seedbank selling 2, then 2, then 1... perhaps it is to lure customers in to buy something else. Think about it, lets say they have some rare Bodhi stock that will get people to place orders even if there is only 2 of them. Why not split the whole pack up into 5-6 orders because chances are those people will also buy something else. So in a way, make it limited to 2 beans per person but not say that.
> 
> ...


Wow you know that's funny you say that i wanted to buy some goji og and great lakes genetics have 50 packs just made me a li


DoctorFrost said:


> mucha_mota, you got any pics of your Wish Mountain? I haven't heard much about them yet but grabbed a couple packs awhile back because I figured it'd be a good strain for outdoors. If I had to guess I'd say that the Wish Mountain, and Ancient OG are probably the couple most resilient outdoor strains from B, but just going off the genetics. Really great reports from Ancient OG outdoors of course. Just not much on the Wish Mountain.
> 
> And as far as the Bonza seedbank selling 2, then 2, then 1... perhaps it is to lure customers in to buy something else. Think about it, lets say they have some rare Bodhi stock that will get people to place orders even if there is only 2 of them. Why not split the whole pack up into 5-6 orders because chances are those people will also buy something else. So in a way, make it limited to 2 beans per person but not say that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 2, 2016)

Seed junkie420 said:


> Wow you know that's funny you say that i wanted to buy some goji og and great lakes genetics have 50 packs just made me a li


Not sure


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 2, 2016)

@DoctorFrost I agree with your thoughts on the svoc Lucky Charms seeds....mine were also pale in comparison to what I typically see...it's nobody's fault but mine for not snagging them prior to the news of appy pappy demise..but at that time in my life I was not fully vested in Bodhi Seeds..was running blood orange solely to check the validity of the claims.
Years later, and many golden labels later...I have no desire to support any of the rest of the market..total faith in Bodhi and his movement.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

are those SSDD at midweek right? mothers milk too?

these still avail?

i got my a11 through them. definitely b-man packaging. 

http://www.midweeksong.com/bodhi-seeds-sunshine-daydream.html


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

@DoctorFrost check tomorrow. i'll have harvest nug shots. show you the pheno too. might snatch a clone. i keep forgetting this one in veg on purpose.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 2, 2016)

Anyone know the current freebie list at either green line or Great Lakes? Thank you


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

snatched a pack of those SSDD. see whats what when they show. @Al Yamoni you got lucky if you got lucky !


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 2, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Anyone know the current freebie list at either green line or Great Lakes? Thank you


I know last week Greenline was offering The Fuzz as one of the freebies


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 2, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I know last week Greenline was offering The Fuzz as one of the freebies


Have you ever used greenline before has anyone here are they legit


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 2, 2016)

Seed junkie420 said:


> Have you ever used greenline before has anyone here are they legit


Yes I've used him before and ordered again from him yesterday.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> are those SSDD at midweek right? mothers milk too?
> 
> these still avail?
> 
> ...


Oh yea bro they legit. I got my pack of SSDD from Midweeksong. That's definitely a place you can't go to and grab some legit gear


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 2, 2016)

GLG got like 4 strains (2 pack each) i could snort up right now.

what's triad? its a b-man strain.

cobra lips makes my garden stake stiff.


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh yea bro they legit. I got my pack of SSDD from Midweeksong. That's definitely a place you can't go to and grab some legit gear


Ok good they have 50 packs of goji og in now think im going to grab a few thank you


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2016)

Seed junkie420 said:


> Ok good they have 50 packs of goji og in now think im going to grab a few thank you


I think your talking about greatlakesgenetics. There's def no worries over there. Yea they have 50 packs but that's one of Bodhi's main seed banks so everything is legit.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 2, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> GLG got like 4 strains (2 pack each) i could snort up right now.
> 
> what's triad? its a b-man strain.
> 
> cobra lips makes my garden stake stiff.


Three way northern lights cross, #5 and #1 i believe.


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I think your talking about greatlakesgenetics. There's def no worries over there. Yea they have 50 packs but that's one of Bodhi's main seed banks so everything is legit.


Ok thats good to know thank you i will check them out


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 2, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> shit if i could.
> right now this second.
> credit card out & on my desk.
> 
> ...


My farm has a nice cut of the lucky charms its fire well at least i thought nice and dense too ill see if i can aquire one also some test results !


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm just gonna have to move these f2s up then. Lucky Charms got everyone going nuts!!!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm just gonna have to move these f2s up then. Lucky Charms got everyone going nuts!!!!


Haha right it was fire i need a cut now lol..


----------



## doniawon (Apr 3, 2016)

First jabbas stash female more to come I hope. 1 male too. 
More sprouts too!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 3, 2016)

SSHashplant (2 phenos)


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 3, 2016)

Sounds good on the Wish Mountain shots, if you have a description of the different phenos you've encountered and what you think of it that'd be great as well. I am still a long ways away from breeding anything to hand out but it is for sure one of my top 3-4 strains that I plan to breed with for outdoor grows. I think Ancient OG crossed to many of the other OGs such as Goji, Cheech, Love Triangle etc would make some nice outdoor seeds as well where it'd beef up their resilience. I only have 1 pack of the Ancients though so I plan to make them count when the time comes since they seem very special. 

I also snoozed on Bodhi for a very long time, got into the game late but went crazy buying seeds last year. Haven't got anything in many months up until the other day I placed an order with SVOC to get the Giesel x Appy freebie, I e-mailed the night before they said they'd just got more in so I paid $20 to overnight my cash and a few days later I get my package with no freebies in it at all  . Also one of my choices was out of stock and they sent my 5TH! choice for a substitute. I have had many good deals with SVOC and I don't want to seem like I am running them down but they sure do suck at keeping their in stock list up to date. I even e-mailed them the night before the order just to make sure they had that Giesel x Appy in and to get an up to date list to make sure they still had the Appy crosses in stock. I really doubt they have half maybe not even a 1/4 of the appy crosses that they list as having in stock because most of my substitutes they skipped were those. With all these other small vendors popping up that keep an updated list and even let you choose your freebie I highly doubt I ever use SVOC again unless they have something that nobody else does. Like I said, not running them down as a business but there just too much competition out there now that seem to do a better job overall. 

So now I need to place another order out somewhere to try and get the Giesel x Appy before its gone for good. Not sure which bank to try, I would like to use Shoe at headiegardens but don't have an instagram account and not sure if there is a way to get ahold of him without making an account on my phone. Just hate linking personal info living in a non med state. Same for GLG, hate to send them a copy of my drivers license to keep on file but may end up going that route anyways. I am looking to order Mothers Milk, and Silver Mountain. Already have some of each but since they are big hits and about to run out for good I figure thats the best options for me.

Edited to add - Can anyone tell me what the process is like for ordering through Shoe.. Do you just send cash in an envelope with what you are looking to order, or do you message him what you want first or how does it work? Just trying to think of a way to get around not making an instagram account.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 3, 2016)

@mucha_mota The Triad is (nl5 x ortega (nl5 x nl1 x nl5)

I believe it is one of B's BCSC NL5 clones crosses to Ortega clone which is NL1xNL5. So should be a very nice example of what Northern Lights should be since B is great at making selections. This is one of the very few packs I have picked up so far that don't have Appy in them. Should be very fast flowering, bulky heavy yielding indica dominant, for flavors you might find some fruity or berry type phenos. And Northern Lights is also fairly resilient when grown outdoors, and should finish a lot faster then most of the other plants. Can also be low odor as well.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Apr 3, 2016)

Bodhi posted his new tester list on bb if anyone is interested in the ssdd crosses(I know I am) and he leaked some news about a new seed company of his with those offerings as well! Check it out bodhi heads!


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Apr 3, 2016)

Btw he asked for everyone to wait till 4/20 to hit their tester email up. Just saying in case some vets shoot him an email right away.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Apr 3, 2016)

Forgot that I took screen shots.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 3, 2016)

I do nt remember who asked....but TREE OF LIFE

available at seedsman


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn that's a ton of SSDD crosses!


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 3, 2016)

Goji OG 65 Days / Outdoors - 42º latitude  everyone in my circle loved it. Nothing better than pure black dirt from the central usa corn belt. Best soil on earth .....

Can't grow on my property again ( non-med state / security ) so running Jungle Spice, BlueBerry HashPlant gorilla this summer -


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2016)

Now,that pic makes me want goji.....mmmmmm


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Well......I just sent Bonza an e-mail asking why they still show 2 available - I took them to checkout - after purchasing the last 2 last night.
> 
> I blame @greendiamond9.........and Livers .


I got a reply from Bonza concerning the Lucky Charms. Tough luck, @Al Yamoni [maybe].
 Their stock now shows zero, but should show negative 2, am I right? 

Ticket: http://help.bonzaseedbank.com/support/tickets/116024

Seems your eagle eyes spotted a small glitch - your goods have now been shipped and the inventory has followed suit.

Warmest Regards,

Lily


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 3, 2016)

genuity said:


> Now,that pic makes me want goji.....mmmmmm


My 2 - 3 years of raves didn't move ya? 
Not even st0w's repeated 'face-melt' descriptions?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 3, 2016)

I have 7 Lucky Charms beans left. I could F2 some gear coming up soon for y'all...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> My 2 - 3 years of raves didn't move ya?
> Not even st0w's repeated 'face-melt' descriptions?


That pic is so lovely tho. You and st0w def made me want to have it but that pic those buds are so pretty and swollen it's just screams please get me. Looks very OG


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> My 2 - 3 years of raves didn't move ya?
> Not even st0w's repeated 'face-melt' descriptions?


Raves/descriptions are one thing.....pictures are worth a 1000 words.....same difference?


----------



## Beemo (Apr 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I got a reply from Bonza concerning the Lucky Charms. Tough luck, @Al Yamoni [maybe]. Their stock now shows zero, but should show negative 2, am I right?
> Ticket: http://help.bonzaseedbank.com/support/tickets/116024
> Seems your eagle eyes spotted a small glitch - your goods have now been shipped and the inventory has followed suit.
> Warmest Regards,
> Lily


or maybe they got caught???
funny, the answer they gave me eagle eye, it's my computer... something is wrong with your computer... 
its been 4 months since ordering from there...
i know peeps had to of ordered lucky charms within those 4months and they still show 2 in stock? even al bought some...
guess they got small glitches on plenty of items...


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 3, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Sounds good on the Wish Mountain shots, if you have a description of the different phenos you've encountered and what you think of it that'd be great as well. I am still a long ways away from breeding anything to hand out but it is for sure one of my top 3-4 strains that I plan to breed with for outdoor grows. I think Ancient OG crossed to many of the other OGs such as Goji, Cheech, Love Triangle etc would make some nice outdoor seeds as well where it'd beef up their resilience. I only have 1 pack of the Ancients though so I plan to make them count when the time comes since they seem very special.
> 
> I also snoozed on Bodhi for a very long time, got into the game late but went crazy buying seeds last year. Haven't got anything in many months up until the other day I placed an order with SVOC to get the Giesel x Appy freebie, I e-mailed the night before they said they'd just got more in so I paid $20 to overnight my cash and a few days later I get my package with no freebies in it at all  . Also one of my choices was out of stock and they sent my 5TH! choice for a substitute. I have had many good deals with SVOC and I don't want to seem like I am running them down but they sure do suck at keeping their in stock list up to date. I even e-mailed them the night before the order just to make sure they had that Giesel x Appy in and to get an up to date list to make sure they still had the Appy crosses in stock. I really doubt they have half maybe not even a 1/4 of the appy crosses that they list as having in stock because most of my substitutes they skipped were those. With all these other small vendors popping up that keep an updated list and even let you choose your freebie I highly doubt I ever use SVOC again unless they have something that nobody else does. Like I said, not running them down as a business but there just too much competition out there now that seem to do a better job overall.
> 
> ...


Svoc did the same to me asked for the in stock list l overnight the money .when i receive there were no freebies either.now I've been waiting 2weeks for a preorder they said would be there last week.im still waitingfor hazmat og .if no free gorilla piss .I'm going to start dealing with shoe.what is this about sending drivers license lve never heard that before


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 3, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> And as far as the Bonza seedbank selling 2, then 2, then 1... perhaps it is to lure customers in to buy something else. Think about it, lets say they have some rare Bodhi stock that will get people to place orders even if there is only 2 of them. Why not split the whole pack up into 5-6 orders because chances are those people will also buy something else. So in a way, make it limited to 2 beans per person but not say that.


 - as a matter of fact, I thought 2 beans needed some company, so I also grabbed a few Lotus Larrys to keep 'em company on the voyage.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> or maybe they got caught???
> funny, the answer they gave me eagle eye, it's my computer... something is wrong with your computer...
> its been 4 months since ordering from there...
> i know peeps had to of ordered lucky charms within those 4months and they still show 2 in stock? even al bought some...
> guess they got small glitches on plenty of items...


Well if Al get them we all know it's bullshit then lol it's just weird that only two supposed to be in stock yet many people are buying them.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 3, 2016)

Male number 2.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 3, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Sounds good on the Wish Mountain shots, if you have a description of the different phenos you've encountered and what you think of it that'd be great as well. I am still a long ways away from breeding anything to hand out but it is for sure one of my top 3-4 strains that I plan to breed with for outdoor grows. I think Ancient OG crossed to many of the other OGs such as Goji, Cheech, Love Triangle etc would make some nice outdoor seeds as well where it'd beef up their resilience. I only have 1 pack of the Ancients though so I plan to make them count when the time comes since they seem very special.
> 
> I also snoozed on Bodhi for a very long time, got into the game late but went crazy buying seeds last year. Haven't got anything in many months up until the other day I placed an order with SVOC to get the Giesel x Appy freebie, I e-mailed the night before they said they'd just got more in so I paid $20 to overnight my cash and a few days later I get my package with no freebies in it at all  . Also one of my choices was out of stock and they sent my 5TH! choice for a substitute. I have had many good deals with SVOC and I don't want to seem like I am running them down but they sure do suck at keeping their in stock list up to date. I even e-mailed them the night before the order just to make sure they had that Giesel x Appy in and to get an up to date list to make sure they still had the Appy crosses in stock. I really doubt they have half maybe not even a 1/4 of the appy crosses that they list as having in stock because most of my substitutes they skipped were those. With all these other small vendors popping up that keep an updated list and even let you choose your freebie I highly doubt I ever use SVOC again unless they have something that nobody else does. Like I said, not running them down as a business but there just too much competition out there now that seem to do a better job overall.
> 
> ...


I like to tell him that I'm sending the cash and what I want and often times he will set it aside for you.. Hit him up through IG but if you don't want to do that PM me and I'll shoot you his addy and info..

SVOC has done that SAME thing with me where I overnight cash and get NO freebies (which is usually why I order now a days..) I haven't used them in a while but with how SHOE and GLG do business, There isn't much that they'll do to get my business back.. Ever.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I got a reply from Bonza concerning the Lucky Charms. Tough luck, @Al Yamoni [maybe].
> Their stock now shows zero, but should show negative 2, am I right?
> 
> Ticket: http://help.bonzaseedbank.com/support/tickets/116024
> ...


I don't even have hopes for them to sprout.. Let alone get across the ocean and through customs... I just remembered that I also ordered cream caramel through them a time ago... Didn't germ either. Haha. Fuck Bonza.. Time will tell and so will the beans, if they arrive...


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 3, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I like to tell him that I'm sending the cash and what I want and often times he will set it aside for you.. Hit him up through IG but if you don't want to do that PM me and I'll shoot you his addy and info..
> 
> SVOC has done that SAME thing with me where I overnight cash and get NO freebies (which is usually why I order now a days..) I haven't used them in a while but with how SHOE and GLG do business, There isn't much that they'll do to get my business back.. Ever.


Hello,if it's ok i would like to get SHOE email i think i would rather give him my business


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 3, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I like to tell him that I'm sending the cash and what I want and often times he will set it aside for you.. Hit him up through IG but if you don't want to do that PM me and I'll shoot you his addy and info..
> 
> SVOC has done that SAME thing with me where I overnight cash and get NO freebies (which is usually why I order now a days..) I haven't used them in a while but with how SHOE and GLG do business, There isn't much that they'll do to get my business back.. Ever.


Yes the freebiesare the reason i order,i had a motorcycle accident and im paralyzed from it so i get a disability check and they dont go far,so anytime i can vet freebies it's greatly appreciated


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 3, 2016)

I wanta bodhi strain with strong smell. Skunk diesel,i was looking at moontang anyone have any suggestions,want something that when you open the jar it stinks up the whole room


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 3, 2016)

wish mountain. pheno #1. of 4 seeds that made it through my rigorous damping off exercise. 2 male. 2 female.

one female (pheno #2) reminded me of that short stocky blood orange pheno. maybe .75 stretch. was tasty. and very xmas tree like. not a good performer but not a bad one. dank. tasty. all & all, kinda forgettable.

pheno #1. fuego. superb flavor of honeysuckle, lavender, & summer flowers. not super loud in flower. the smell translates to taste though. which is great. resin coverage is misleading. its sugary but more in a greasy way. this pheno reminds me alot of SSDD with nug structure & development & potent velvety silky slap in the face stone.

the plant itself (#1) is amazing. vigor is nice. branches out from branches all on its own. pinchy pinch a few tops. little super-crop & she's off to the bush zone.

long veg time is better! this pheno is not for SOG. bushy like 70s nude-y magazines. never had a chance to try it other ways... but this pheno doesnt make sense to... she makes a bush on her own. so easy. 

veg is not fast nor slow. just right if you have other plants to manage. put her in a large container though... booyah... she zooms along.

clones fairly easy. little slow. from 4 cuts id loose 1 ...take them little bigger ...def cut through a node.

this pheno would be great outside. super tree. would be killer.

i cant comment on mold or disease resistance. my lab is humidity controlled & spotless... but drought resistance on this pheno is very good.

i absolutely love the smoke. killer all the way. the last batch i inhaled in what seemed like hours for 1.5 zips from a tester. was gone fast. i shared none.

you smoke this strain. you get faded on a cloud of sexy llinalool terps. high is up if you puff just a tad. too much though. which is my style. ouch! straight to the couch.

however, after much consideration, imma let her go. no clones kept. for the $ for the seed, and how many cans & jars ill grab over 3 harvests, all for me by the way , cant complain.

sky lotus is where its at over here. forever keeper.

id def buy another pack of these. on the flip, if i get a cut of lucky charms w/ my killer uber flame fire fuego sky lotus cut... i'll be good on b-man for a second.

only other stuff ill even admit to the mother tent party is a11.
have one sexing now. 10 or 11 left for play time.

@DoctorFrost


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 3, 2016)

Seed junkie420 said:


> I wanta bodhi strain with strong smell. Skunk diesel,i was looking at moontang anyone have any suggestions,want something that when you open the jar it stinks up the whole room


Anything with OG, Chem, Diesel will be good. Black Triangle, Clusterfunk, Chem Kesey, Secret Chief, Moontang, Hashplant 3, Cobra Lips, Lemon D x 88g13/hp, lists goes on with Bodhi


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 3, 2016)

Hitting some love dawg on an early morning hike. Homemade ceramic pipe.  

Have a great day!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 3, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> wish mountain. pheno #1. of 4 seeds that made it through my rigorous damping off exercise. 2 male. 2 female.
> 
> one female (pheno #2) reminded me of that short stocky blood orange pheno. maybe .75 stretch. was tasty. and very xmas tree like. not a good performer but not a bad one. dank. tasty. all & all, kinda forgettable.
> 
> ...


Lucky Charms wasnt gonna be touched for a while but the love I've seen my Bodhi lovers have for this I have to grow them now lol. They f2s but I'm sure will get some great plants out of them.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 3, 2016)

i was checking out the prayer tower (indica) nugz. look fire !


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 3, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3648913
> Hitting some love dawg on an early morning hike. Homemade ceramic pipe.
> 
> Have a great day!


thats hawt bro. love ur retarded pipe & that view. awesome both !


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lucky Charms wasnt gonna be touched for a while but the love I've seen my Bodhi lovers have for this I have to grow them now lol. They f2s but I'm sure will get some great plants out of them.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 3, 2016)

The following appy crosses are still available: Appy super skunk, cobra lips, silver mountain, tiger mountain, the fuzz, lions milk, love dawg, cougars milk, mother milk, ssdd and elfinstone.

Which 4 would you grab?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 3, 2016)

genuity said:


> Raves/descriptions are one thing.....pictures are worth a 1000 words.....same difference?


Pictures don't tell you how something smokes.

I could show you some very purdy pictures... of some very mediocre smoke.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 3, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> The following appy crosses are still available: Appy super skunk, cobra lips, silver mountain, tiger mountain, the fuzz, lions milk, love dawg, cougars milk, mother milk, ssdd and elfinstone.
> 
> Which 4 would you grab?


Tiger Mountain, SSDD, Mothers Milk and Cougars Milk would be my choices. Don't ya go ordering those all up now they are all on my wishlist.  a couple months before I can order em. 

already have lions milk


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 3, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3648913
> Hitting some love dawg on an early morning hike. Homemade ceramic pipe.
> 
> Have a great day!


Love that place...been a few years since I moved from Tahoe


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 3, 2016)

Maybe I'm strange, but I was leaning towards : appy super skunk, mothers milk, cobra lips and elfinstone.

Random fact: I am 9 for 9 males on Pagoda. I have 2 more tries. Sheesh.


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Pictures don't tell you how something smokes.
> 
> I could show you some very purdy pictures... of some very mediocre smoke.


Was not talking smoke,pure eye candy...

HIs pic,makes me want goji og...not a smoke report,just the pic...I know the smoke will be good as its bodhi-seeds.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 3, 2016)

Those sounds nice too. The Appalachian Super Skunk and Elfinstone have piqued my interest for sure!


pretty much anything of B's I'd be down to try.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 3, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> The following appy crosses are still available: Appy super skunk, cobra lips, silver mountain, tiger mountain, the fuzz, lions milk, love dawg, cougars milk, mother milk, ssdd and elfinstone.
> 
> Which 4 would you grab?


Cobra Lips, SSDD, Elfinstone, and Silver Mountain. Cobra Lips to see how it compares to Hashplant 3, SSDD I have that lol cus it's a favorite but lots don't, Elfinstone cus won't be no more both parents lost. I grew Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp good smoke only 30 packs made and Silver Mountain cus I love Super Silver Haze and I'm sure x Appy makes a great one.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Cobra Lips, SSDD, Elfinstone, and Silver Mountain. Cobra Lips to see how it compares to Hashplant 3, SSDD I have that lol cus it's a favorite but lots don't, Elfinstone cus won't be no more both parents lost. I grew Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp good smoke only 30 packs made and Silver Mountain cus I love Super Silver Haze and I'm sure x Appy makes a great one.


He no longer has the Sweet SKunk clone? But I'm sure he's gotta be able to source that one again?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 3, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> He no longer has the Sweet SKunk clone? But I'm sure he's gotta be able to source that one again?


Yea told me straight from his mouth when I told him I had popped the Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp. Maybe he lost it but tbh I think he was just don't using it since the creator is making seeds again. But yea he told me to cherish the Sweet Skunk x 88g13/ hp cus he only made 30 I had one of them. Popped 5 seeds from pack 3 sprouted 2 damped off 1 female. I still haven't posted finished pics I will in a few. Great smoke good daytime with great flavor but relaxes the body from the dad. I wasn't gonna touch them till again till I can really devote the time to f2 them. Growing so much right now so gonna wait to do something with them again


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 3, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Maybe I'm strange, but I was leaning towards : appy super skunk, mothers milk, cobra lips and elfinstone.
> 
> Random fact: I am 9 for 9 males on Pagoda. I have 2 more tries. Sheesh.





D_Urbmon said:


> Those sounds nice too. The Appalachian Super Skunk and Elfinstone have piqued my interest for sure!
> 
> 
> pretty much anything of B's I'd be down to try.


Appalachian Super Skunk ? I want !!!!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 3, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> He no longer has the Sweet SKunk clone? But I'm sure he's gotta be able to source that one again?


I'm sure he didn't want to listen to any more of "Breeder Steve's" sniveling, so he let it go.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 3, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm sure he didn't want to listen to any more of "Breeder Steve's" sniveling, so he let it go.


LOL!!!! exactly.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 3, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm sure he didn't want to listen to any more of "Breeder Steve's" sniveling, so he let it go.


Possible but I doubt it. Steve stated many times he doesn't care if B or anyone else uses his genetics, just to change the name of the strain like blockhead to Bodhihead...... even though Bx should add enough distinction.



akhiymjames said:


> Maybe he lost it but tbh I think he was just don't using it since the creator is making seeds again.


This makes more sense since I'm pretty sure he announced the same thing about Mr Soul.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 3, 2016)

Wats up with this lol
Got my lateral shoots coming straight out the side stalk. Kalifornia


----------



## limonene (Apr 3, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> The following appy crosses are still available: Appy super skunk, cobra lips, silver mountain, tiger mountain, the fuzz, lions milk, love dawg, cougars milk, mother milk, ssdd and elfinstone.
> 
> Which 4 would you grab?


Silver mountain, SSDD and mothers milk get my vote. Don't sleep on silver mountain.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lucky Charms wasnt gonna be touched for a while but the love I've seen my Bodhi lovers have for this I have to grow them now lol. They f2s but I'm sure will get some great plants out of them.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 3, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Wats up with this lol
> Got my lateral shoots coming straight out the side stalk.View attachment 3648958


What cross is this? I see this trait in cookies blueberry does it too


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 3, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Wats up with this lol
> Got my lateral shoots coming straight out the side stalk.View attachment 3648958


I had that on my Dank Zappa!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 3, 2016)

limonene said:


> Silver mountain, SSDD and mothers milk get my vote. Don't sleep on silver mountain.


I guess I should put that on my wishlist. Has noone run the Tiger Mountain yet? Sounds great.

Chem D/Uzbekistani Hashplant x Appalachia


----------



## Bubbashine (Apr 3, 2016)

I really want some Tiger Milk, but can't find it anywhere : (


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 3, 2016)

I edited that, but its Nepali og x 88g13hp 


akhiymjames said:


> What cross is this? I see this trait in cookies blueberry does it too





D_Urbmon said:


> I had that on my Dank Zappa!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 3, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I edited that, but its Nepali og x 88g13hp


Awesome glad you are growing this one. Got my eye on it. Considering of how highly folks speak of MM and Goji I'd expect this one to be great.


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Anything with OG, Chem, Diesel will be good. Black Triangle, Clusterfunk, Chem Kesey, Secret Chief, Moontang, Hashplant 3, Cobra Lips, Lemon D x 88g13/hp, lists goes on with Bodhi


Thanks . Iwas also looking at the clusterfunk but the lemon D xhasplant sounds really good also


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 3, 2016)

Appy superskunk sounds good also


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 3, 2016)

Seed junkie420 said:


> I wanta bodhi strain with strong smell. Skunk diesel,i was looking at moontang anyone have any suggestions,want something that when you open the jar it stinks up the whole room


Chem Kesey, Moontang, and pick wolf pack for your freebie. Over at GLG those would be my loud choices...


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 3, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Chem Kesey, Moontang, and pick wolf pack for your freebie. Over at GLG those would be my loud choices
> 
> 
> Al Yamoni said:
> ...


----------



## limonene (Apr 3, 2016)

[


D_Urbmon said:


> I guess I should put that on my wishlist. Has noone run the Tiger Mountain yet? Sounds great.
> 
> Chem D/Uzbekistani Hashplant x Appalachia


Yeah the SM maybe isn't quite as unique as certain goji or ssdd phenos but damn she's a great girl. Im going to run 2x2 phenos on my next run. And I've backed up with 2 packs in reserve in case i ever lose her!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 3, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Chem Kesey, Moontang, and pick wolf pack for your freebie. Over at GLG those would be my loud choices...


What's wolf pack al?


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 3, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> What's wolf pack al?


Giesel x Appy


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 3, 2016)

and giesel is Chem D x Mass Super Skunk. 

I wondered about this as well. I think I'm gonna request this as freebie on my next GLG order. Curious to see what kind of 4/20 promo. He said he's hoping for some new Bodhi strains.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 3, 2016)

I wonder if/when B is going to drop the Pure Kush Suge x 88g13/hp. I told him in the smoke report that one definitely deserves a release. Very potent stuff. It hits harder than the Guava Hashplant but I just love the vibe from the Guava. Guava my new all time fav


----------



## limonene (Apr 3, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I wonder if/when B is going to drop the Pure Kush Suge x 88g13/hp. I told him in the smoke report that one definitely deserves a release. Very potent stuff. It hits harder than the Guava Hashplant but I just love the vibe from the Guava. Guava my new all time fav


whats the flavour like? I tried some straight up guava and the look and smell were 10/10 but the flavour wasn't quite there.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 3, 2016)

Was the RKU F2 an outdoor. Or was she just finicky. Or am i confusing this with something else. @calicat @akhiymjames


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 3, 2016)

limonene said:


> whats the flavour like? I tried some straight up guava and the look and smell were 10/10 but the flavour wasn't quite there.


TBH it's not the strongest flavor on the guava. Definitely not for the flavor chasers. The smell has also changed and morphed quite a bit over the course of the dry/cure. Been in the jars close to 2 months now. Started off kind of sour with a tiny hint of coffee in there and now it's almost got a mild fuel type thing going on. The particular high just sits perfectly with me if ya knowwhatimsayin. I'm all about that vibe.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 3, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> TBH it's not the strongest flavor on the guava. Definitely not for the flavor chasers. The smell has also changed and morphed quite a bit over the course of the dry/cure. Been in the jars close to 2 months now. Started off kind of sour with a tiny hint of coffee in there and now it's almost got a mild fuel type thing going on. The particular high just sits perfectly with me if ya knowwhatimsayin. I'm all about that vibe.


Sounds like that guava found a good home.B)


----------



## limonene (Apr 3, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> TBH it's not the strongest flavor on the guava. Definitely not for the flavor chasers. The smell has also changed and morphed quite a bit over the course of the dry/cure. Been in the jars close to 2 months now. Started off kind of sour with a tiny hint of coffee in there and now it's almost got a mild fuel type thing going on. The particular high just sits perfectly with me if ya knowwhatimsayin. I'm all about that vibe.


yes i think i do. Im only a very occasional smoker and when i smoke I'm looking for a nice balanced no anxiety kind of high. Bodhi delivers quite a lot of those strains.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 3, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Was the RKU F2 an outdoor. Or was she just finicky. Or am i confusing this with something else. @calicat @akhiymjames


B's got a Urkle cross that supposedly herms so they recommend it to be grown outdoors.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 3, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Was the RKU F2 an outdoor. Or was she just finicky. Or am i confusing this with something else. @calicat @akhiymjames





skunkwreck said:


> B's got a Urkle cross that supposedly herms so they recommend it to be grown outdoors.


Yea the Purple Lotus is the one they recommend be grown outdoor. I don't anything of the RKU being finicky but it very well may be.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea the Purple Lotus is the one they recommend be grown outdoor. I don't anything of the RKU being finicky but it very well may be.


Sorry, i was thinking RKU was road kill skunk x purple unicorn....but its purple unicorn x snow lotus.....

And i kno rks is outdoor


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 3, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Sorry, i was thinking RKU was road kill skunk x purple unicorn....but its purple unicorn x snow lotus.....
> 
> And i kno rks is outdoor


If you can get the real deal RKS I'll let you name your price for a cut .


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 3, 2016)

To Al, I appreciate offering to help out on the order to SHOE but a member has already PMed me but if I need anything I will shoot you a PM. Thanks though!

@mucha_mota , Thanks for sharing that with your Wish Mountains. Those are some beautiful pictures and a great description. I do think those would do amazing outdoors. I can't be for certain but look at the genetics Afkansastan x Appy. Afkans is an Afghan from the 70s if I remember right so a prue landrace plant. And Appy is Green Crack x Chemdog which are both fairly decent outside. So throw those together and it isn't a bad mix for the outdoor guys. Plus I am sure it can grow huge and put on some weight. 

@Bob Zmuda , Do you have any description or pictures of your Love Dawgs? For the longest time I went crazy for them so much that I ordered like 3 packs when I finally found them. I just thought the genetics in those were pure winners having both the Snow Lotus and Appy together with Triangle Kush. But for some reason I still haven't popped them and chose the Goji and Sorcerers Apprentice before them last time. But I still would love any info you could share about them. Sorcerers Apprentice should be very similar to it except instead of Triangle Kush it is Cheech Wizzard. I loved the Sorcerers Apprentice girl I found so I am reveging it now but would love to pop a couple more to see what is in the line. And to pick 4 strains from the list you said I would easily pick SSDD, Silver Mountain, Mothers Milk, and lastly would be a toss up between Love Dawg and the Fuzz. Since you are asking about Love D, not sure if you had grown it. Just figured you did since you said that is what you were toking on in the picture above. You will regret it though if you do not at least purchase SSDD, Silver Mountain, and Mothers Milk. Probably the 3 best Appy crosses ever made in my opinion.

And to those talking about Urkle crosses herming - I know B recommends them for outdoors because they tend to herm at times. But I don't think it is something you should expect from every plant. So far I have grown out 3 Burkle which is Bubba x Purple Urkle, and 5 Purple Dogbude which is Purple Urkle x Chem 91. Out of all those only 1 of the Purple Dogbuds showed very very late nanners. That plant went way past it's deadline to be chopped so it had a right to throw the nanners. But that is only 1 out of 8 females and even it wasn't really a herm just late nanners that were sterile. So it's good to keep an eye on them but it wouldn't keep me from growing them indoors if it was an Urkle cross. They just veg so slow....


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 3, 2016)

mothers milk with some hairy legs @ 24 days 12/12

















peace


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright. Against my better judgement I think I'm gonna grab 6 appy crosses. I was actually planning on stopping seed purchases but something is bugging my brain saying pick up appys or you'll regret it.

I've loved every appy cross I've grown so far and I'm starting to see strains disappear and not restock. Finally running out of them. I feel like no matter what the appy dad gives huge yields and always has that chem funk bottom end. A truly great Dad. Better than the snow lotus papa IMO.


----------



## calicat (Apr 3, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Was the RKU F2 an outdoor. Or was she just finicky. Or am i confusing this with something else. @calicat @akhiymjames


To the best of my knowledge, it was not. Traditionally Nebu's Blackberry has an auto flowering trait.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 3, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> To Al, I appreciate offering to help out on the order to SHOE but a member has already PMed me but if I need anything I will shoot you a PM. Thanks though!
> 
> @mucha_mota , Thanks for sharing that with your Wish Mountains. Those are some beautiful pictures and a great description. I do think those would do amazing outdoors. I can't be for certain but look at the genetics Afkansastan x Appy. Afkans is an Afghan from the 70s if I remember right so a prue landrace plant. And Appy is Green Crack x Chemdog which are both fairly decent outside. So throw those together and it isn't a bad mix for the outdoor guys. Plus I am sure it can grow huge and put on some weight.
> 
> ...


I got the love dawg as a clone. I will look and see if I can find the pics. I don't have much of it left at all. It was a massive yielder and was pure chemical funk. Very powerful smoke too. I would have kept her around but I just have too much shit to run.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 3, 2016)

What was everyones most flavorful B strain? For me it was Cheech wizard x instant karma or blackberry lotus. Or strange love.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Apr 3, 2016)

What's up dicks? I killed everything in flower while having marriage issues. It was just some self seeded la plata Buddhas delight and a couple sick looking root bound moms. my jungle spice, Appalachian thunderfuck babies and ssdd, and the fuzz clones spent a few days in a box at my buddies house. Thankfully I got my wife sorted out real good. Serious anger issues. We're working things out well. And I got to start over in the grow. Back to Bodhi! Now my flower room is in veg mode since my veg tent ran out of space.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 3, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> What was everyones most flavorful B strain? For me it was Cheech wizard x instant karma or blackberry lotus. Or strange love.


Deep Line Alchemy #3 root beer flavored dabs.


----------



## GreenSanta (Apr 3, 2016)

Steelheader3430 said:


> View attachment 3649272 View attachment 3649285 What's up dicks? I killed everything in flower while having marriage issues. It was just some self seeded la plata Buddhas delight and a couple sick looking root bound moms. my jungle spice, Appalachian thunderfuck babies and ssdd, and the fuzz clones spent a few days in a box at my buddies house. Thankfully I got my wife sorted out real good. Serious anger issues. We're working things out well. And I got to start over in the grow. Back to Bodhi! Now my flower room is in veg mode since my veg tent ran out of space.


do you call your wife vagina?


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Apr 3, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> do you call your wife vagina?


Nope. She doesn't take things lightly.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 3, 2016)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Nope. She doesn't take things lightly.


Like mine... Haha


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 4, 2016)

Steelheader3430 said:


> View attachment 3649272 View attachment 3649285 What's up dicks? I killed everything in flower while having marriage issues. It was just some self seeded la plata Buddhas delight and a couple sick looking root bound moms. my jungle spice, Appalachian thunderfuck babies and ssdd, and the fuzz clones spent a few days in a box at my buddies house. Thankfully I got my wife sorted out real good. Serious anger issues. We're working things out well. And I got to start over in the grow. Back to Bodhi! Now my flower room is in veg mode since my veg tent ran out of space.


Looks like everybody from the old Tea thread are having the same shit. I can't even do tests. My anger at the situation knows no bounds. Going grey real fast. The tension is killing me. I cant even toke it gives me panic attacks now.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for the description, if you do find the pics of the Love Dawg I'd love to see them. But don't feel like you got to go find them, just if they are easy to get to. I have seen a couple others give reports on it and for the most part it seemed like they were saying it had more of a sweet smell to it then the chemdawg smells. Glad yours had some chem funk to it though, that is what I like. And it seems like everyone has always said they were awesome yielders. I wonder how they compare to the Mothers Milk in that department. Both are some high yielding OG from what everyone says. 

You may like to try the Sorcerers Apprentice for flavors. It's genetics are very similar to the Love Dawg just Cheech Wizzard instead of Triangle Kush. The one I had smells like Grapefruit in the jar, and it's brother was straight up green apple jolly ranchers. I mean you probably couldn't tell the two apart. You hear of someone saying a plant smells like this or that, but literally that was straight up identical Green Apple smell - amazing. I really want to run a few more and find a girl with that smell. And the male reeked of it just a few days from the flip right as he was showing his balls.


----------



## Bubbashine (Apr 4, 2016)

Some macro images Sunshine Daydream!


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 4, 2016)

20 packs of SSDD at midweek song. i asked.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 4, 2016)

Bonza Seeds mail update, per this AM, plus a recap:

Me: "
Why does your inventory still show 2 Lucky Charms available *after *my purchase?"

Bonza: "
Seems your eagle eyes spotted a small glitch - your goods have now been shipped and the inventory has followed suit.

Warmest Regards,

Lily

Me: " 
Your answer does not explain why 4 of these were sold when only 2 were shown in stock.
The other 2 were bought by another Roll IT Up member - see Bodhi thread last 4 pages."

Bonza [ this AM]: "
Are you accusing us of something here? 

Warmest Regards,

Lily"

Me [just now}: "
No....I'm asking you to explain why you sold 4 beans when only two were shown in inventory, and why your inventory remained at 2 until I sent you my 'eagle eyes' report. If you want to look at accusations against you, look at the recent posts in the Bodhi Seeds thread on RollItUp. 

By the way - Bonza is a RIU sponsor, so why not reply to ALL of US on the Bodhi thread and clear up this situation. Your reputation suffers greatly. Warmest regards."


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 4, 2016)

lol ! go gettum tiger !gimmie ma lucki charmz


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 4, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Bonza Seeds mail update, per this AM, plus a recap:
> 
> Me: "
> Why does your inventory still show 2 Lucky Charms available *after *my purchase?"
> ...


Yo should totally let them know via tag lol. Is it @bonzaseeds ? I don't know their handle but get them in here. It's like that whole deal on sour patchs thread where I called out the fact that his ihg beans are double the price of anywhere else. He said he was going to drop them. Not a single price has changed and gone down. But some of the beans are now over double what they cost anywhere else.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yo should totally let them know via tag lol. Is it @bonzaseeds ? I don't know their handle but get them in here. It's like that whole deal on sour patchs thread where I called out the fact that his ihg beans are double the price of anywhere else. He said he was going to drop them. Not a single price has changed and gone down. But some of the beans are now over double what they cost anywhere else.


Me thinks Lily knows....

Bonza [just now]:"
The 2 seeds remained available until the order was moved to shipped, for some reason - it was a little glitch from an old site. That is all. I will point the relevant people to the forum topic as soon as possible.

In the meantime, I can give you an inventory of all of our remaining Bodhi Seeds so you can share it with your followers on RIU and you can let me know if anything like this happens again. Also, we have alerts set up with our supplier informing us when certain lines become available again - I can share these alerts with you guys, too if you'd like?

Warmest Regards,

Lily "


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 4, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Me thinks Lilly knows....


Yeah I was stating more publicly here. If they're an advertiser here they should be here dealing with confused customers. It's funny this happened right after velvet Elvis' stock thing on sps. What is with listing stock you don't have. At least sour patch is letting you know your beans are out of stock, even if it's after you pay him (lol [emoji13]). Bonza not taking down packs that are sold, followed by a very obvious lie to cover your shit, then when you are called out on it, asking what you're being accused of...

Either an ass or an idiot here. 

Could be both.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 4, 2016)

So have they told either of you who's getting the "last two packs" that are ordered and payed for twice now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingBlunted (Apr 4, 2016)

"Are you accusing us of something here"?

Just own up to it Bonza. You were caught with your hand in the marketing cookie jar.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So have they told either of you who's getting the "last two packs" that are ordered and payed for twice now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were singles, not packs. I know, right.....much drama over 2 beans, but that's entertainment !


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 4, 2016)

KingBlunted said:


> "Are you accusing us of something here"?
> 
> Just own up to it Bonza. You were caught with your hand in the marketing cookie jar.


Lol it's like, fuck yeah you had 2 beans listed and sold 4. Wtf bonza?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 4, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> They were singles, not packs. I know, right.....much drama over 2 beans, but that's entertainment !


Holy crap that makes it even more silly. Literally ripping someone of for what $10-20? Not even a pack. Not good. Lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 4, 2016)

So I wonder what they will say to @Al Yamoni if there was only two to begin with? If Al receives beans then Bonza has no shame in their game. Just sad to even see this going on no way they should be taking people money over a glitch if you have them ok numerous people shouldn't be able to buy them. They damn sure shouldn't stay in stock until shipped. When someone pays for them then it should be removed immediately. They are a joke it's really sad really


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> So I wonder what they will say to @Al Yamoni if there was only two to begin with? If Al receives beans then Bonza has no shame in their game. Just sad to even see this going on no way they should be taking people money over a glitch if you have them ok numerous people shouldn't be able to buy them. They damn sure shouldn't stay in stock until shipped. When someone pays for them then it should be removed immediately. They are a joke it's really sad really


Yeah I'm wondering if they'll mention it to al at all. Also weird that someone must have typed in that there are 2 in stock because it was a software stock tracker, it'd update automatically. Whether they list less than they have to encourage people to buy or list stock they dont have in the first place doesn't really matter at this point. They have just been put on blast for lying to a customer straight up, so I would never trust that I'm getting what I'm supposed to be from them anyway. Lost a customer here.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I'm wondering if they'll mention it to al at all. Also weird that someone must have typed in that there are 2 in stock because it was a software stock tracker, it'd update automatically. Whether they list less than they have to encourage people to buy or list stock they dont have in the first place doesn't really matter at this point. They have just been put on blast for lying to a customer straight up, so I would never trust that I'm getting what I'm supposed to be from them anyway. Lost a customer here.


Yea I feel you all the way. They never was gonna get my money not all even before seeing all this. None of the breeders list them as having legit gear and that's ok really cus I know there are lots of Euro banks that buy from major distrubutors but what makes everything so shitty is they only do pick and mix and by only doing that the odds are more in their favor for you to be fucked in the end. Say they do get a full pack of Lucky Charms you can't even purchase the whole pack maybe if it says the exact amount of seeds that come in a pack but still should be able to buy it while especially if they have many packs of a strain they may have. They will never come in breeders pack anyways even if you bought the amount that was in the pack. Not good I know breeders packs can be opens and revealed like it never was but there are breeders o have tamper proof but that was the main reason they would never get my money. All the major pick and mix places Herbies, Attitude Single Seed Center they all offer to buy packs or pick and mix. Hell even if they did like Attitude and cut piece of the breeders pack to stick in with the pack would be great but naw they just take money give you shit beans and that's it. Everyone shouldn't spend any money with this place cus the validity of the beans are not there and would hate to see people lose money over it plus breeder might not have sympathy for you either and might not get anything from them


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I'm wondering if they'll mention it to al at all. Also weird that someone must have typed in that there are 2 in stock because it was a software stock tracker, it'd update automatically. Whether they list less than they have to encourage people to buy or list stock they dont have in the first place doesn't really matter at this point. They have just been put on blast for lying to a customer straight up, so I would never trust that I'm getting what I'm supposed to be from them anyway. Lost a customer here.


I haven't heard from them yet.. I'll check the shipment status..


----------



## Bubbashine (Apr 4, 2016)

I no it's nothing to do with Bodhi & I'm sorry about that, but is anyone going to get this Attitude Promo? I'm going to grab a pack of Hazeman because they have a promo with 10 free fat purp!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 4, 2016)

Dank team, firestax, Great Lakes, green line. 

Why go anywhere else?!


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 4, 2016)

@*Bubbashine*

Hazeman has the goods. Lots of drama a few years ago w/ mota but his gear is legit. This is his 88G13 HashPlant from NDNguy, the same IBL Bodhi is using.


----------



## Bubbashine (Apr 4, 2016)

It's more for people in Europe that don't want to risk losing beans in shipping. I use The Vault, Attitude, Seedsman & Sannies mostly.


----------



## Bubbashine (Apr 4, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> @*Bubbashine*
> 
> Hazeman has the goods. Lots of drama a few years ago w/ mota but his gear is legit. This is his 88G13 HashPlant from NDNguy, the same IBL Bodhi is using.
> 
> View attachment 3649621 View attachment 3649620 View attachment 3649623 View attachment 3649622


Very nice & thanks that's what I was looking to snag! & maybe a pack of Elephant Stomper or Monkey Balls!


----------



## futant (Apr 4, 2016)

jeroly said:


> Do you have any opinions on specific US based vendors? That is, are there any that you've used that you're convinced are selling phony beans, or any that you know are selling the real deal?


I can speak for Oregon Elite seeds as fully reputable only because I have the unique fortune to watch this guys operation NOT as an employee or investor but as a bystander providing opinions on genetics and breeders.
I think the extra effort actually needs to be on the breeder's part to produce tamper proof packaging. The hologram seal that leaves half on back and half on cover on new Sin City packs is a great example.


----------



## futant (Apr 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh yea bro they legit. I got my pack of SSDD from Midweeksong. That's definitely a place you can't go to and grab some legit gear


I second that. I got a Golden Triangle from Lewis at Midweek (quite possibly the last one, I bought, it ran out, and has stayed out.) and there is absolutely no question I got what I bought. I have uncanny success with finding similarity to Breeders product description and my results from many breeders through midweek. Customer service is insanely good also.


----------



## futant (Apr 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea told me straight from his mouth when I told him I had popped the Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp. Maybe he lost it but tbh I think he was just don't using it since the creator is making seeds again. But yea he told me to cherish the Sweet Skunk x 88g13/ hp cus he only made 30 I had one of them. Popped 5 seeds from pack 3 sprouted 2 damped off 1 female. I still haven't posted finished pics I will in a few. Great smoke good daytime with great flavor but relaxes the body from the dad. I wasn't gonna touch them till again till I can really devote the time to f2 them. Growing so much right now so gonna wait to do something with them again


I thought he got rid of it because Breeder Steve made a stink about Bodhi using it. Philisophical differences or some sh%$.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 4, 2016)

futant said:


> I thought he got rid of it because Breeder Steve made a stink about Bodhi using it. Philisophical differences or some sh%$.


I'm pretty sure it's the reason why but when I talked to B man in email he said he lost it told me to cherish and f2 and pass out. But that's what I think he did just stopped using it


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 4, 2016)

I do all my Bodhi purchasing through GLG and I just got a rough draft of their 420 Promo, going to be a good one.

They're also getting a new breeder, Chucky's Bagseeds, looks like mostly OGKB, GSC and GG#4 crosses.


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 4, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> I do all my Bodhi purchasing through GLG and I just got a rough draft of their 420 Promo, going to be a good one.
> 
> They're also getting a new breeder, Chucky's Bagseeds, looks like mostly OGKB, GSC and GG#4 crosses.


Any idea when the promo will be out to the public?


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 4, 2016)

Any specific info ever dropped on web regarding Bodhi's congo ( pine ). ?

Was this from a landrace score or a line from another breeder. I think this line should contain some pure gold once the F2's are explored. -( Congo Spice )

P.S. - If you have weight issues avoid the G13 / crosses, if you smoke after thanksgiving diner you will still find yourself in a bag of cool ranch doritos within minutes. Never had the munchy bug like this produces, very good for someone dealing with pain and loss of appetite.


----------



## KingBlunted (Apr 4, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> Any specific info ever dropped on web regarding Bodhi's congo ( pine ). ?
> 
> Was this from a landrace score or a line from another breeder. I think this line should contain some pure gold once the F2's are explored.
> 
> P.S. - If you have weight issues avoid the G13 / crosses, if you smoke after thanksgiving diner you will still find yourself in a bag of cool ranch doritos within minutes.


Hahaha


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 4, 2016)

YEah glitch my ass.



futant said:


> I thought he got rid of it because Breeder Steve made a stink about Bodhi using it. Philisophical differences or some sh%$.


 Breeder Steve never had a problem about Bodhi using his genetics. It was copying the name blockhead that he was upset about. That's it. Even though the Bx at the end should have been enough distinction between the two imo.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 4, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> Any specific info ever dropped on web regarding Bodhi's congo ( pine ). ?
> 
> Was this from a landrace score or a line from another breeder. I think this line should contain some pure gold once the F2's are explored. -( Congo Spice )
> 
> P.S. - If you have weight issues avoid the G13 / crosses, if you smoke after thanksgiving diner you will still find yourself in a bag of cool ranch doritos within minutes. Never had the munchy bug like this produces, very good for someone dealing with pain and loss of appetite.


There's a journal on breedbay about it. I've often wondered about it after the Bubbleman and Alchemist/GS drama over the congo. Is this the same congo? The fact that Bodhi and GS are both at breedbay though they may both have access to La Mano Negra's cut. who knows.


also I agree with you about the munchies kind of. The Dank Zappa did it to me in particular. But none of the other 3 g13/hp crosses I've tried.


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 4, 2016)

@D_Urbmon 

Thanks! 

I'm not on breedbay and search info on google it seems breedbay locks it's info tight, can't find much. I unlocked one thread with Bodhi saying he had three different congo cuts but lost one of the three. Maybe once more is grown out the facts will come forth.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 4, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> What was everyones most flavorful B strain? For me it was Cheech wizard x instant karma or blackberry lotus. Or strange love.


Ssdd x wookie

My #3 pheno, tastes like plums. I love it, its wild. Cant wait to dab. Making some tomorrow prolly.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 4, 2016)

Plums? Super! love me a ripe juicy plum so ripe gotta eat it over the sink.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 4, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Plums? Super! love me a ripe juicy plum so ripe gotta eat it over the sink.


It was really a pleasant find. Im not a huge fruit guy, like my sour og dank bubbas and stuff, but
This was no joke fruit, very unique and tough high. But not overwhelming.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah I got the email from glg announcing the new breeder but nothing on 420 promo. What's the skinny? 

Side notr I thought about grabbing some of the chunky crosses but 100 bucks a pack for a new guy on the scene I am gonna wa it till some journals show up.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 4, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah I got the email from glg announcing the new breeder but nothing on 420 promo. What's the skinny?
> 
> Side notr I thought about grabbing some of the chunky crosses but 100 bucks a pack for a new guy on the scene I am gonna wa it till some journals show up.


I wanna know what new B selections are gonna drop for 4/20!


If it's normally buy 2 get 1 free possibly would it be buy 2 get 2? Or maybe buy 3 get 2? What did they do last year?


----------



## hyroot (Apr 4, 2016)

I heard bodhi is has a new seed company called super natural selections. I don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 4, 2016)

hyroot said:


> I heard bodhi is has a new seed company called super natural selections. I don't know if it's true or not.


Yep. Straight from the man himself. "and im ready to unveil my new seed company called supernatural selections. its a back to the future pure f1 hybrid and landrace... return to the source... only way forward is going backwards, deep line dream seed alchemical cannabis transformational interactive time machine."

Possibly the new name of Nierika Seed Trust?

here's the tester list.

vietnamese 7 x columbian x afghani
Hawaiian sativa x columbian x afghani
bandaid haze x columbian x afghani
bubba x kashmir
mango biche x kashmir
black kandahar x kashmir
congo pine x kashmir
lao x kashmir
purple malawi x kashmir
axis x kashmir
vietnamese 7 x kashmir


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 4, 2016)

Needless to say how excited I am about thisPicked these for my wife, I'm looking for some Blackberry traits, as it was the only strain to really help her neuropathyI promise to update.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 4, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> There's a journal on breedbay about it. I've often wondered about it after the Bubbleman and Alchemist/GS drama over the congo. Is this the same congo? The fact that Bodhi and GS are both at breedbay though they may both have access to La Mano Negra's cut. who knows.
> 
> 
> also I agree with you about the munchies kind of. The Dank Zappa did it to me in particular. But none of the other 3 g13/hp crosses I've tried.



Bodhi's congo line came direct from a source, not the same line/cut as LMN's...


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 4, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Any idea when the promo will be out to the public?


Should be soon, promo runs 15th-20th

Every order gets:
10 pack of Star Fighter F2 (exotic) X Long Bottom Leaf
GLG sticker 
GLG silicone wax holder

Every order over 150 gets:
10 pack of Star Fighter F2 (exotic) X Long Bottom Leaf
7 pack of Blood Orange (Bodhi) x Genius Tie (Bodhi) supplied by Useful Seeds
7 pack of GG#4 X Genius Tie (Bodhi) made by Useful Seeds 

Or

Choice of GLG T-shirt
GLG sticker
GLG silicone wax holder

Every order over 300 gets:
10 pack of Star Fighter F2 (exotic) X Long Bottom Leaf
7 pack of Blood Orange (Bodhi) x Genius Tie (Bodhi) supplied by Useful Seeds
7 pack of GG#4 X Genius Tie (Bodhi) made by Useful Seeds 

Or 
Custom GLG joint case (made by LEXCO of Michigan)
Choice of GLG T-shirt
GLG sticker 
GLG silicone wax holder


May be subject to change as it was being drafted up when I asked about it.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 4, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> Bodhi's congo line came direct from a source, not the same line/cut as LMN's...


Cheers dude. Does that mean he made the selections himself from seed?


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 4, 2016)

Two of the Blood Orange x Kalifornia from seed... greasy,fuely, orange totem poles...these are 24" colas !


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 4, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Needless to say how excited I am about thisView attachment 3649704Picked these for my wife, I'm looking for some Blackberry traits, as it was the only strain to really help her neuropathyView attachment 3649707I promise to update.


Right on! I just popped 14/14 of the RKU f2 x 88 G13 HP...journal will be on the 'bay


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 4, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Cheers dude. Does that mean he made the selections himself from seed?


Yep, that's why you'll see him use two diffrent Congo phenos, the pine and bonobo


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 4, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> Yep, that's why you'll see him use two diffrent Congo phenos, the pine and bonobo


Awesome! @SpiderDude here ya go just incase you missed it!


----------



## feva (Apr 4, 2016)

i got those jungle spice also cant wait to run those too. been lookin for info cant really find much


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks @coolkid.02, D_Urbmon ....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 4, 2016)

feva said:


> i got those jungle spice also cant wait to run those too. been lookin for info cant really find much


From the journal I seen on breedbay it looks excellent! seems like a nice indy/saty hybrid or dare I say BLD/NLD hybrid.


----------



## feva (Apr 4, 2016)

lol now i got to ask it will prob be obvious after u say it but i am high sooo BLD/NLD 
? stands for what lol


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Looks like everybody from the old Tea thread are having the same shit. I can't even do tests. My anger at the situation knows no bounds. Going grey real fast. The tension is killing me. I cant even toke it gives me panic attacks now.


Damn hambone. I figured you two would be about finished with it all by now. Sorry homie. We're working things out but 13 years of her abuses has left me a bit disconnected.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 4, 2016)

feva said:


> lol now i got to ask it will prob be obvious after u say it but i am high sooo BLD/NLD
> ? stands for what lol


Broad Leaf Drug and Narrow Leaf Drug variety.  new taxonomy classifications say that hemp varieties are classified as sativa while all drug cultivars are broken down into 2 subspecies of indica. It either confuses the shit out of a lot of people or they simply refuse to accept it.


----------



## feva (Apr 4, 2016)

lol right on im on board now


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 4, 2016)

couple bodhi babies..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 4, 2016)

Sounds like I should wait until the 15th to make my large GLG order. Screw the t-shirts- more beans more beans!!


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 4, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sounds like I should wait until the 15th to make my large GLG order. Screw the t-shirts- more beans more beans!!


I wouldn't mind one of those Bodhi Blood Dragon shirts though, that one was sweet.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 4, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Broad Leaf Drug and Narrow Leaf Drug variety.  new taxonomy classifications say that hemp varieties are classified as sativa while all drug cultivars are broken down into 2 subspecies of indica. It either confuses the shit out of a lot of people or they simply refuse to accept it.


THANK YOU. Ive been sick of the sativa indica status and find it to be a poor classification system.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 4, 2016)

I still think that Bonza did the old bait and switch move to make more money. They used those 2 beans to lure an order in and figured whoever ordered would grab a couple packs of something else. I think there's a good chance they are legit seeds they had laying around they just wanted to squeeze as much money as they could out of them knowing how rare they are now. But I could be wrong about all of this, and there really isn't anyway to prove one way or the other. But I probably wouldn't have e-mailed Bonza until after they said the seeds had shipped for BOTH of you, that way they couldn't all of a sudden say Sorry, we made a mistake and there really was only 2 - because they had already shipped to both of you meaning there was more then 2. And who knows, you both still may end up getting the seeds in which case would prove them as liars. 

I have a random question for you guys, that Goji plant I started and my buddy finished was so greasy to the touch it was unreal. I don't know if I am describing this correctly but that is the only way I can think of to describe it. Like on the outside it didn't look as coated in resin as the Sorcerers Apprentice but whenever you barely touched the bud itself your hands would just feel like you dipped them in oil/grease. I have never seen any weed like that before and it is just amazing. I really do hope it reveges so I can give it a run myself. But I am just wondering if this is a common thing with this strain and all phenos show that trait or if it is only certain plants? I am guessing it is a desirable trait, because those buds are the stickiest I have ever handled. They were so sticky it was hard to tell the weed was dry because your hands would still get coated in grease after touching them. I have heard people talk about sticky weed I just never realized it could be this sticky where every single piece sticks to each other and literally sticks to the jar so you cant dump it out. 

And speaking of Goji phenos, I know a lot of you guys have grown these plants out but mostly I hear everyone say that their phenos have at least some berry in them. And I have also heard of the lemon petrol pheno that is pretty rare, and the Sharpie pheno. I have heard some say the Sharpie pheno also has hints of berry too it but not sure if they all do. But anyways this one that I have has absolutely no berry to it it is just straight up loud smelling though - super strong smell. Earthy, kushy, mentholy type smell that almost burns your nose a little bit. I can't pinpoint its exact smell but it is dank smelling, I really don't think it is the Sharpie pheno but possibly the most similar pheno I have heard of. Wondering if anyone else had any phenos similar, or your personal favorite phenos and what you found with the Gojis. Trying to decide on wether to run more Gojis or try Mothers Milk or something else.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 4, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> I still think that Bonza did the old bait and switch move to make more money. They used those 2 beans to lure an order in and figured whoever ordered would grab a couple packs of something else. I think there's a good chance they are legit seeds they had laying around they just wanted to squeeze as much money as they could out of them knowing how rare they are now. But I could be wrong about all of this, and there really isn't anyway to prove one way or the other. But I probably wouldn't have e-mailed Bonza until after they said the seeds had shipped for BOTH of you, that way they couldn't all of a sudden say Sorry, we made a mistake and there really was only 2 - because they had already shipped to both of you meaning there was more then 2. And who knows, you both still may end up getting the seeds in which case would prove them as liars.
> 
> I have a random question for you guys, that Goji plant I started and my buddy finished was so greasy to the touch it was unreal. I don't know if I am describing this correctly but that is the only way I can think of to describe it. Like on the outside it didn't look as coated in resin as the Sorcerers Apprentice but whenever you barely touched the bud itself your hands would just feel like you dipped them in oil/grease. I have never seen any weed like that before and it is just amazing. I really do hope it reveges so I can give it a run myself. But I am just wondering if this is a common thing with this strain and all phenos show that trait or if it is only certain plants? I am guessing it is a desirable trait, because those buds are the stickiest I have ever handled. They were so sticky it was hard to tell the weed was dry because your hands would still get coated in grease after touching them. I have heard people talk about sticky weed I just never realized it could be this sticky where every single piece sticks to each other and literally sticks to the jar so you cant dump it out.
> 
> And speaking of Goji phenos, I know a lot of you guys have grown these plants out but mostly I hear everyone say that their phenos have at least some berry in them. And I have also heard of the lemon petrol pheno that is pretty rare, and the Sharpie pheno. I have heard some say the Sharpie pheno also has hints of berry too it but not sure if they all do. But anyways this one that I have has absolutely no berry to it it is just straight up loud smelling though - super strong smell. Earthy, kushy, mentholy type smell that almost burns your nose a little bit. I can't pinpoint its exact smell but it is dank smelling, I really don't think it is the Sharpie pheno but possibly the most similar pheno I have heard of. Wondering if anyone else had any phenos similar, or your personal favorite phenos and what you found with the Gojis. Trying to decide on wether to run more Gojis or try Mothers Milk or something else.


Sounds like you may have the Pinesoul Goji pheno. There's one that's smells like straight up OG and the way you describe it sounds like that's it. Ya lost of us have encountered vey greasy/oily flowers before. Some strains and phenos are really greasy and some not. There are plants with very sandy gritty trichs and there is plants with that real greasy/oily feel to it. 

Your gonna have a hard time figuring what to run with all the Bodhi packs you have. Put them shits in a hat a draw lol


----------



## Junebud! (Apr 4, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> I still think that Bonza did the old bait and switch move to make more money. They used those 2 beans to lure an order in and figured whoever ordered would grab a couple packs of something else. I think there's a good chance they are legit seeds they had laying around they just wanted to squeeze as much money as they could out of them knowing how rare they are now. But I could be wrong about all of this, and there really isn't anyway to prove one way or the other. But I probably wouldn't have e-mailed Bonza until after they said the seeds had shipped for BOTH of you, that way they couldn't all of a sudden say Sorry, we made a mistake and there really was only 2 - because they had already shipped to both of you meaning there was more then 2. And who knows, you both still may end up getting the seeds in which case would prove them as liars.
> 
> I have a random question for you guys, that Goji plant I started and my buddy finished was so greasy to the touch it was unreal. I don't know if I am describing this correctly but that is the only way I can think of to describe it. Like on the outside it didn't look as coated in resin as the Sorcerers Apprentice but whenever you barely touched the bud itself your hands would just feel like you dipped them in oil/grease. I have never seen any weed like that before and it is just amazing. I really do hope it reveges so I can give it a run myself. But I am just wondering if this is a common thing with this strain and all phenos show that trait or if it is only certain plants? I am guessing it is a desirable trait, because those buds are the stickiest I have ever handled. They were so sticky it was hard to tell the weed was dry because your hands would still get coated in grease after touching them. I have heard people talk about sticky weed I just never realized it could be this sticky where every single piece sticks to each other and literally sticks to the jar so you cant dump it out.
> 
> And speaking of Goji phenos, I know a lot of you guys have grown these plants out but mostly I hear everyone say that their phenos have at least some berry in them. And I have also heard of the lemon petrol pheno that is pretty rare, and the Sharpie pheno. I have heard some say the Sharpie pheno also has hints of berry too it but not sure if they all do. But anyways this one that I have has absolutely no berry to it it is just straight up loud smelling though - super strong smell. Earthy, kushy, mentholy type smell that almost burns your nose a little bit. I can't pinpoint its exact smell but it is dank smelling, I really don't think it is the Sharpie pheno but possibly the most similar pheno I have heard of. Wondering if anyone else had any phenos similar, or your personal favorite phenos and what you found with the Gojis. Trying to decide on wether to run more Gojis or try Mothers Milk or something else.


I'm thinking of running the wolf pack, so many I'm undecided


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Sounds like you may have the Pinesoul Goji pheno. There's one that's smells like straight up OG and the way you describe it sounds like that's it. Ya lost of us have encountered vey greasy/oily flowers before. Some strains and phenos are really greasy and some not. There are plants with very sandy gritty trichs and there is plants with that real greasy/oily feel to it.
> 
> Your gonna have a hard time figuring what to run with all the Bodhi packs you have. Put them shits in a hat a draw lol


Thanks for the tip, I never thought if it being the pinesoul pheno but suppose that could fit. It doesn't really have much of a piney smell to it though but there may be small hints. I know there were lots of small leafs on it when growing. Wasn't that hard to trim or anything but seems like one of the more leafy phenos. Very heavy yielder too, the best in the room. It stretched like crazy with huge space in between the nodes and purplish/purple stems. But you are right, I have so many Bodhi packs it's really hard to figure out what to run. I have like my favorite 20 strains in mind but just picking a couple from those is very hard to do. I really want to grow the Wolf Pack freebies out as well but think I will wait until next time for those. I am very used to growing Fem seeds due to plant count numbers but now I am finally seeing what it is all about and why it's worth growing regs from Bodhi. 

I think that I am going to get some of that STS spray to reverse some of my best females I find so I have femmed Bodhi seeds for myself to grow. I am surprised more people don't do this. Pick your best couple Goji females and cross them to themselves as well as any other random Bodhi strains you want and all of a sudden you got fems that should be just as good as the regs would have been. I know this isn't great for continuous breeding, but I don't see any negative effects for just going a couple generations like this for those that can only grow Fems but wants something the quality of Bodhi. There is not one fem seed breeder out there that comes close to Bodhis quality that I know of.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 4, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> I think that I am going to get some of that STS spray to reverse some of my best females I find so I have femmed Bodhi seeds for myself to grow. I am surprised more people don't do this. Pick your best couple Goji females and cross them to themselves as well as any other random Bodhi strains you want


That light bulb went on for me about 4 weeks ago. Hoping to get lucky with a few Gojis and GDPs already in progress. If all goes well, Goji x Satsuma and Goji x Ancient OG will likely be next.

Edit - the satsuma arrived in 6 days from MWS.


----------



## mendokush (Apr 4, 2016)

Amos Otist: 12482443 said:


> That light bulb went on for me about 4 weeks ago. Hoping to get lucky with a few Gojis and GDPs already in progress. If all goes well, Goji x Satsuma and Goji x Ancient OG will likely be next.


Goji x Ancient OG should be awesome


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 4, 2016)

I received some gifts from an awesome person I need to grow out further:
Ancient OG f2
Ancient OG x Blueberry Hill
Ancient OG x Satsuma
Satsuma f2
red eye jedi f2
cherry hashplant f2


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 4, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I received some gifts from an awesome person I need to grow out further:
> Ancient OG f2
> Ancient OG x Blueberry Hill
> Ancient OG x Satsuma
> ...


Nice !


----------



## calicat (Apr 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Sounds like you may have the Pinesoul Goji pheno. There's one that's smells like straight up OG and the way you describe it sounds like that's it. Ya lost of us have encountered vey greasy/oily flowers before. Some strains and phenos are really greasy and some not. There are plants with very sandy gritty trichs and there is plants with that real greasy/oily feel to it.
> 
> Your gonna have a hard time figuring what to run with all the Bodhi packs you have. Put them shits in a hat a draw lol


I thought the pinesoul was found in filial generation 2 by B?


----------



## Joedank (Apr 4, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Looks like everybody from the old Tea thread are having the same shit. I can't even do tests. My anger at the situation knows no bounds. Going grey real fast. The tension is killing me. I cant even toke it gives me panic attacks now.


hope things get better missin your swwet bud shots


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 4, 2016)

calicat said:


> I thought the pinesoul was found in filial generation 2 by B?


Awe your right I wasn't thinking. Just was looking at descriptions of what he was dealing with and was trying to help him distinguish what he had. Def an OG pheno for sure if no berry


----------



## Joedank (Apr 4, 2016)

bodhi told me this was cool to post herre  lolz ... ay have found a real keeper in my testers ... so stoked
*bodhiseeds* 
i know im repeating myself..

but...

you guys grow amazing plants!!!

i love all these new tester grows... and new grows of old favorites...

im finally forgiving myself for not being on breedbay as much as i would like, by showing my dedication to the community through creation....

seedlings for this years outdoor are up and going... (mostly landrace indicas, rks hybs, nepalis and indians... and some oaxacans)

testers are done for the sunshine daydream hybrids..

and im ready to unveil my new seed company called supernatural selections. its a back to the future pure f1 hybrid and landrace... return to the source... only way forward is going backwards, deep line dream seed alchemical cannabis transformational interactive time machine.


heres the new tester list, things probably wont start happening till 4/20, please dont send request emails yet as mrs b is still finishing up the wookie testers. you can enquire on 420 or after or sooner if i give the word.*your welcome to post this tester list to other forums if you would like.*


chem d x ssdd
chem 1 x ssdd
ssh x ssdd
butterscotch x ssdd
goji og b cut x ssdd
axis x ssdd
wifi x ssdd
gsc forum x ssdd
gg4 x ssdd
blue dream x ssdd
road kill unicorn f2x ssdd
fat cherry x ssdd
purple diesel x ssdd
wookie 41 x ssdd
dread bread x ssdd
the white x ssdd
tk x ssdd
HA og x ssdd
cherry-o x ssdd
kasmir 22 x ssdd
atf x ssdd
mendo purps x ssdd
strawberry milk x ssdd
chem 91 skunk va x ssdd
tigermelon 2 x ssdd
loompa headband x ssdd
stardawg guava x ssdd
bubba kush x ssdd
3 kings og x ssdd
kush 4 x ssdd

supernatural selections:

vietnamese 7 x columbian x afghani
Hawaiian sativa x columbian x afghani
bandaid haze x columbian x afghani
bubba x kashmir
mango biche x kashmir
black kandahar x kashmir
congo pine x kashmir
lao x kashmir
purple malawi x kashmir
axis x kashmir
vietnamese 7 x kashmir



thank you to all the testers, even if we are slow to respond all the data is being compiled.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 4, 2016)

I know the cut that B uses is from the F2, but I believe I have heard of others finding similar phenos in the F1 but were more rare. Perhaps the one I have is sort of a mix between that and a Sharpie pheno because it doesn't really have a lemony smell to it, nor a Sharpie smell. I'd say it is the closest to the Sharpie but not completely like it. Makes you wonder how many different phenos really are in a strain and how hard it is to find the one you want. I'd love to find the one they call Sharpie, I believe I seen it tested 26% THC and had amazing terpene content.

Amos - I think that is a great idea and I can't wait to see how they turn out for you. I think Goji x Ancient OG would be one kick ass outdoors strain. I remember someone on here last year mentioning he crossed the Ancient OG to some other plants and it really made them do well outdoors. Where the Ancient's mother is a landrace 72 Iranian it is very resilient and I remember reading B thought it could possibly be the mother to all OGs. I have a pack of them stored away but I don't want to pop them until I have a secure setup where I can keep everything and F2 them and make my own crosses. I do not want to loose those genetics and it is something I wish I would have bought 2-3 packs of because I think it is going to be one of my highest prized strains when I start breeding for myself.

I know many people really look down on Feminized seeds for their own reasons, but I don't really see the downside for most uses. From all the research I done in the past it seems like it is only a myth that they are more likely to herm if they are made with something like STS and aren't just a naturally occuring herm to start with. Meaning there is no greater chance of them herming then a regular seed line of the same strain would be. Plus just because there is no actual male doesn't mean that you cant make F1s or crosses of 2 totally different plants and still look through their different phenotypes. I have also never heard of anything being proven on if a fem seed is less potent then its regular counterparts. So I really don't know why more small time breeders don't do this. If you have a smaller location like most of us home growers then plant numbers are important to you and each male is a huge waste of space and time. I admit it is worth it for Bodhis gear, but lets say you want to explore some Goji F2s to find that Pinesoul pheno or some pure berry phenos - I don't know see why you couldn't make F2s with only females to search for them instead of males. You should have the same diversity I would think. I must admit if there was a seed company out there that offered great genetics or even crosses of Bodhis strains in Fem seed form then I would have started growing his stuff years ago instead of the average wack weed from G13, Dinafem, etc. IDK why some of the Fem breeders don't take some of Bodhis, Gage Greens, Hazemans etc work and work the lines a little bit and fem them for everyone. They would make a killing.

Edited to add - One strain I think would be the bomb is C99 x Blue Dream sativa cut. I love C99 and all the Blue Dreams I have grown. But Cindy needs her support and grows wild. Together the Blue Dream should help Cindy support her weight, they should have a very nice Sativa effect and some amazing flavors from blueberry, grapefruit, pineapples etc. I plan to cross the best FMS C99 I find to the best Sativa leaning Dream Lotus I find. Call it Cindy's Dream, or Dreaming of Cindy


----------



## mendokush (Apr 4, 2016)

@DoctorFrost You lose a lot of diversity when you self pollinate. It would work in almost the same manner as breeding the same pheno onto each other and lock in on those specific phenotypes. I have made S1's with a very special pheno of Mendocino Kush and they are all very uniform with some slight variations. Made F2's with the same mother cut to a very nice Mendocino male and got much more variety


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for your input mendo, but I meant instead of crossing the mom to itself for an S1, why not cross it to another sibling? Wouldn't that produce just as much diversity as if it were male? So what I mean is if you get 6 Goji Females in a pack pick the best 2 and cross them to the rest, as well as back to themselves. So of course the ones that crossed to themselves are going to be very similar to the mother cut and that would be great if they are your keepers to start with. But wouldn't the others give you just as much diversity when it's crossed to the 5 other girls as if it was a male?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 4, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Thanks for your input mendo, but I meant instead of crossing the mom to itself for an S1, why not cross it to another sibling? Wouldn't that produce just as much diversity as if it were male? So what I mean is if you get 6 Goji Females in a pack pick the best 2 and cross them to the rest, as well as back to themselves. So of course the ones that crossed to themselves are going to be very similar to the mother cut and that would be great if they are your keepers to start with. But wouldn't the others give you just as much diversity when it's crossed to the 5 other girls as if it was a male?


I'm not 100% sure on this but I think no, because you are lacking the introduction of new male chromosomes......... or something like that.

just hearsay from what I've read and heard though. food for thought I guess.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 4, 2016)

Yea, I really don't know D, so I won't argue one way or the other ya know. But I thought most cannabis had the same genetic profile even if it was male or female. We know you can influence a plant's gender based on environmental conditions but that plant should have the same DNA either way if it would have been a male or a female? Actually shouldn't the female have both chromosomes and have some that the male lacks? I really do not know, but I bet someone does. 

Either way, I bet if you do lose variation with the female seeds it probably isn't much and would still be great for most breeders. I bet you could take any pheno of Goji out of a pack and if you femmed them and sold them people would go crazy for them. Unlike most breeders, Bodhi's seeds just don't seem to produce many bad phenotypes. I know some strains have their average ones and crazy good ones but most seem to at least be above average, with some strains like Goji where I have never heard of one that someone didn't love.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 4, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm not 100% sure on this but I think no, because you are lacking the introduction of new male chromosomes......... or something like that.
> 
> just hearsay from what I've read and heard though. food for thought I guess.


Sometimes I wish I paid more attention in 9th grade biology when the old lady was talking about wendell and his peas.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 4, 2016)

urkle x dbf 3 phenos that will be getting another run in a light dep


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 4, 2016)

@Amos Otis , Still no word from Bonza and my order status is awaiting shipment.. You get yours shipped yet brotha?


----------



## calicat (Apr 4, 2016)

Cannabis is quite complicated when it involves determination of sex. It is not straightforward as in humans where the set of chromosomes are diploid (ie XX or XY ). I believe still to this day because of lack of research the general acceptance is that Cannabis chromosome sequence could be labelled as a polyploid.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 5, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sometimes I wish I paid more attention in 9th grade biology when the old lady was talking about wendell and his peas.


I was just reading that page, again.
Take the quiz at the end.

http://anthro.palomar.edu/mendel/mendel_1.htm


----------



## hyroot (Apr 5, 2016)

I finally got on breed Bay for the first time today. Mainly because gooeybreeder is on there. I just found that out. 

I just read through so much shit on there under bodhi and gooey. 

I'm under the same name. I haven't posted anything.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 5, 2016)

I guess someone will just have to find out how much diversity there is in F2s from Fem seeds  I plan to here before too long but I won't be running enough to see a lot of plants at first to see how much diversity there is amongst them. Maybe someone with breeding knowledge will know the answer to this question though. I will try to do a little research the next couple days and see if I can't figure it out.


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 5, 2016)

fem seeds are garbage and destroyed this industry. many fems kick out hermie's indeed. ( raskal, loompa, franchise, etc ) many of the newer breeders ( lol ) who have been selling just fems have had many herm issues that engulf many forum threads into disaster with bad reports of herms by growers.

many of the early breeders ( soul, nevil, baba, bodhi, ot1, Skunkman, Vic High etc ... ) have spoken up and trashed fems as being brutal for gene pool ....

feming bodhi's gear would do nothing but introduce garbage into his lines ....


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 5, 2016)

*Mr Soul -
1998 (BCGA)*

_Female Cannabis – The female cannabis plant, unlike the male, is grown to produce marijuana. Premium marijuana is produced in seedless form by eliminating all pollen sources from the growing environment. Seed production reduces the value of marijuana dramatically by lowering the yield and potency of the flowers. Hermaphrodites are plants expressing both male and female flowers. They may fool a grower who mistakes the "hermie" for a female - only to find his crop is ruined by the unexpected release of pollen. Knowledgeable marijuana breeders are very careful to avoid hermaphrodism in their seedlines. 

The attributes of a valuable female are the following (in descending order of importance): 

1. Resistance to hermaphrodism 
2. Vigor/Yield 
3. Potency 
4. Flavor 
5. Rate of flowering response 
6. Resin production 
7. Stature 
8. Scent 
9. Floral structure 
10. Floral color

When I breed, I consider it the male's "job" to contribute the genetics of the strain of which he is a
member. I mix the pollen from ALL the healthy males of a particular strain into one vial and pollinate a
chosen female. By doing so, I guarantee the most diverse group of genes representing the male's strainare transfered to the female. 

If you pollinate with a SINGLE male, you are only passing on a limited selection of the total possible
genes of his strain. Since males are not the intended "product" of our gardens, it's meaningless to try to
evaluate them by smoking them. The best possible outcome of choosing males based on their potency
would be the creation of a seedline that produces POTENT MALES...is that what you're breeding for?
I'm not._


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 5, 2016)

If it wasn't for hermies then you wouldn't have some of the elite clone only's that you do .


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 5, 2016)

" clone only from fems/herm " is built upon hype. most great cuts came from seed at one point. ( n.l.5/haze, S.S.H., G13, ....)

98% of everything today came from nevil, boel, hippy trail.( not dissing europe but you get the point ) it was nevil who sold most of the foundation into usa. ortega was also a big part. maple leaf, n.l., haze, and the others from nevil ( g13, early pearl, kush 4, ) make up the foundation of everything.

everything was mexican brick or kine bud way back or afgani, nepali, acapulco gold, durban, haze, skunk #1 .... before all the " names " started.

hence my " glee " toward the fact of bodhi's " back to the future " projects. they will introduce new greats like n.l.5 / haze type hybrids ( true F1's indica / sativa ) once someone finds the golden ticket just like baba and nevil did before everything was watered down over last 10-15 years. -IMO


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 5, 2016)

G13 x HashPlant ( The Seed Bank Catalog 1990 ) - Nevil


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 5, 2016)

Sun, Soil, Seeds & Soul .... ( 1979' Sam Skunkman Cali' article )

pg. 17


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 5, 2016)

Joedank said:


> bodhi told me this was cool to post herre  lolz ... ay have found a real keeper in my testers ... so stoked
> *bodhiseeds*
> i know im repeating myself..
> 
> ...


Bodhi is amazing. Thanx for not throwing the email around, bodhi is the nicest dude on the planet and ppl take so much advantage.. i truely believe ppl dont take testers with bad intentions but so many havent been seen and ive personally seen testers being sold!!!!

I will say good testers who love to show and expand their knowledge of cannabis should inquire.

These supernaturals r gunna b groundbreaking


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 5, 2016)

Bodhi using the G13 (IBL) in crosses offers a true F1 possibility if it's crossed with pure landrace sativa ....

Then you can clearly see traits.

Hence ( IMO ) Jungle Spice is by far one of the best offerings and will become one of his true top strains in the future. ( 2-3 years ) after someone finds the gold early in F1 or later on. I bet Bodhi will limit seeds soon on this line and use it in the future as a parent line. you will find something very unique. Not many true F1's from Bodhi but this is one of them ....

His new seed line will have fire. But many will run packs and find nothing at first and pass on it calling it meh, big mistake ..... many of the n.l.5 / haze f1's are garbage from nevil from original packs. but if you search you find the super star at some point. nevil and baba selected from 1,500 n.l. 5 / haze plants selecting the super silver haze line ......

so ( imo ) you run pack of jungle spice mini's small so you can move them, take all the pollen from all the males you have and mix pollen ( or open ) on best female. then search those seeds for the golden ticket keeper. and the smoke/taste will be very unique .....


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 5, 2016)

Logged in to see 301 messages  took a bong load instead of finding my way through that load. SLH day 46 I figured Tori Amos-Otis would like these 
 
 
This one is flipping me the bird
 
LT #3 coming along nicely, stems are solid as a tree trunk
 
And goji #2 playing catch up
 
Last but not least SLH up to bat. Transferring this week


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 5, 2016)

Anyone grow either the Lemon G x 88g13 hp, or the Lemon Diesel x 88g13 hp? If so, how was it? Any strong lemon phenos to be found?

I need some lemon in ma life!


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 5, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Anyone grow either the Lemon G x 88g13 hp, or the Lemon Diesel x 88g13 hp? If so, how was it? Any strong lemon phenos to be found?
> 
> I need some lemon in ma life!


Im growing the lemon desiel now. Based on advice from @joeypotseed i think. Ill see if i can find it for u.


----------



## futant (Apr 5, 2016)

calicat said:


> Cannabis is quite complicated when it involves determination of sex. It is not straightforward as in humans where the set of chromosomes are diploid (ie XX or XY ). I believe still to this day because of lack of research the general acceptance is that Cannabis chromosome sequence could be labelled as a polyploid.


furthermore is it not possible in S1 to in essence duplicate one half of the DNa ladder but then through random common _genetic recombination_ during selfing create mutation the kind more often than not is harmful to genetic health.


----------



## limonene (Apr 5, 2016)

Goji f3 x Nepali og doing a decent impression of a bonsai


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Im growing the lemon desiel now. Based on advice from @joeypotseed i think. Ill see if i can find it for u.


Okay, i lied i cant find it but here wat i remember. I was looking for a lenonhead tasting strain from awhile backand figured okay wats the best shot at that. I dont remember who told me but they said it was about 50/50 lemon flavor and body odor hashplant dom. The hp doms were extra resinous and the lemon doms ranged from lemonhead candy to lemon pinsol or zest i think. Sooo
I figured 25% or so of ny fems will have that taste i want...which he mentioned without me even saying anything. So that wat i kno. U got a 50-50 lemon chance and the others r mega resinous


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2016)

This stardawg Guava x A11 Is smelling loud & proud. ....Mello cheeto funk.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 5, 2016)

James bean co has the Buddha's hand on the freebie list right now. BUDDHA’S HAND (LEMON THAI INDY/SAT x SNOW LOTUS not sure if that would get ya some lemon in ya life


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2016)

All 4 of these lucky charms smell amazing. .. marshmallows funk..delicious


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 5, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> @Amos Otis , Still no word from Bonza and my order status is awaiting shipment.. You get yours shipped yet brotha?


Shipped 3 days ago, amigo:

***An order you recently placed on our website has had its status changed.

The status of order #1022633 is now *Shipped*

*Order Details*
Order Total: £30.50 GBP
Date Placed: 2nd Apr 2016 ***


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 5, 2016)

How in Da fuc did I never see Cobra lips until today?! Looking for info/pics cant find shit of course anyone got the Intel? 
Seems like silver lotus search all over again. And ordered!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2016)

I guess they just playing with Al's money lol 



luv2grow said:


> How in Da fuc did I never see Cobra lips until today?! Looking for info/pics cant find shit of course anyone got the Intel?
> Seems like silver lotus search all over again. And ordered!!


Chem 3 x Appy. Was just released last year so may not be a whole lot of info out there but I grew something similar Hashplant 3 was very very good funky loud Chem dom but also mixed phenos and 88g13/hp too. I think Cobra Lips will be a very good one with the Appy dad have Tresdawg in it. Lots of Chem in Cobra Lips should be a very good one


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 5, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> fem seeds are garbage and destroyed this industry.


How so? The 'industry' appears extremely alive and well, depending on where you look. An announcement of over a gazillion new Bodhi testers would indicate at least a portion of the 'industry' is in super thrive mode.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 5, 2016)

[QUOTE="SpiderDude, post: 12483778, member: 928678"many fems kick out hermie's indeed.
many of the early breeders ( soul, nevil, baba, bodhi, ot1, Skunkman, Vic High etc ... ) have spoken up and trashed fems as being brutal for gene pool ....
.[/QUOTE]

How does a home grower raising buds from regs or fems weaken 'gene pool' by popping and growing buds? At least one of us has no aspirations to contribute super fems to the 'industry', though I think Doc Frost mentioned how Bodhi fems would be big sellers if they were made available to buy. Can't recall that he said these new contemplated fems were intended for anything except bud production, so the refried and resurrected biology classes seem [ to me ] superfluous.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 5, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> feming bodhi's gear would do nothing but introduce garbage into his lines ....



 Probably not, but....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3650352
> All 4 of these lucky charms smell amazing. .. marshmallows funk..delicious


You gonna f2' those Gen?


----------



## Junebud! (Apr 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> You gonna f2' those Gen?


Hopefully someone will f2 this line, I've seen a few talk about doing it.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> You gonna f2' those Gen?


i would like to like this "one million" times look at avatar and re read that sentence


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I guess they just playing with Al's money lol
> 
> 
> 
> Chem 3 x Appy. Was just released last year so may not be a whole lot of info out there but I grew something similar Hashplant 3 was very very good funky loud Chem dom but also mixed phenos and 88g13/hp too. I think Cobra Lips will be a very good one with the Appy dad have Tresdawg in it. Lots of Chem in Cobra Lips should be a very good one


The second I saw the name I went on a quest for info. When I saw that chem 3 cross with the appy dad and tres my jaw dropped and I knew it would be a home run! Thanks for the insight


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> The second I saw the name I went on a quest for info. When I saw that chem 3 cross with the appy dad and tres my jaw dropped and I knew it would be a home run! Thanks for the insight


Bodhi said what took so long on release for them as the first person/people he sent them to never reported so they sat in stock fridge till he got someone who did test and report. He said he still got Appy stuff nobody reported on lol


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 5, 2016)

Aaaaaaaaand 1000


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> You gonna f2' those Gen?


The seeds did not want me to...only got 5 seedligs out of 11 seeds,but all of them are females, all the males did not come out to play. .

So I'll be keeping all these for a long time.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 5, 2016)

Lol dangit @akhiymjames u beat me to the 1000 page post lol


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 5, 2016)

My 49 day goji just dried. Low yielder but done in 7 weeks and smokes great.This is a run of 5 gojis surrounding one very hash plant dominate Clusterfunk. I got 5 females out of a freebie 5 pack. these are at a little over 5 weeks


----------



## Joedank (Apr 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> The seeds did not want me to...only got 5 seedligs out of 11 seeds,but all of them are females, all the males did not come out to play. .
> 
> _*So I'll be keeping all these for a long time*_.


long time to you? so like 3 months


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> The seeds did not want me to...only got 5 seedligs out of 11 seeds,but all of them are females, all the males did not come out to play. .
> 
> So I'll be keeping all these for a long time.


well hopefully we'll see some lucky charms x's in the genstash surprise packs in the future.


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2016)

Joedank said:


> long time to you? so like 3 months


Hahaha..I hope longer,definitely keeping mom's with name tags..



D_Urbmon said:


> well hopefully we'll see some lucky charms x's in the genstash surprise packs in the future.


You know it,been wanting these lucky charms in my room for a long time..

Got a female yogi,I think she is going to be badass...pics soon.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 5, 2016)

*..B*odhi announces new seed co. 'Supernatural Selections' over @ ICMag.
("Bodhi seeds info exchange" thread, last pg. 472)


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 5, 2016)

Super silver hashplant keeper.
Finally worked my way to the last one... #4 is her.
Lemon lime lavender buds with the most potent high of them all... No sugar at all on the fans but she's easy to trim and finishes in no more than 9..

You can take her a lot sooner tho...


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bodhi said what took so long on release for them as the first person/people he sent them to never reported so they sat in stock fridge till he got someone who did test and report. He said he still got Appy stuff nobody reported on lol


I fell those people need to be strung up and called out in the community for being ass clowns. I feel bad for the breeders, but it sounds like a normal thing from what I've read on here.

on a happy note! That is beyond beautiful @Al Yamoni , I need to start calling you the mad scientist


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 5, 2016)

People don't realize but even just to send out 100 tester packages at regular post with the envelopes would cost a couple/few hundred bucks out of pocket.


not to mention from my experience so far all 4 of the strains I've tested have been worthy of sale.


----------



## calicat (Apr 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> The seeds did not want me to...only got 5 seedligs out of 11 seeds,but all of them are females, all the males did not come out to play. .
> 
> So I'll be keeping all these for a long time.


I have been reading this on occasion. I myself have gotten some duds lately. Trying to formulate some personal pattern. Nothing conclusive. Duds occurring in packs ranging from months to years old. I score my beans all the time prior to soaking. Assuming this was the case with your no shows broski.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> People don't realize but even just to send out 100 tester packages at regular post with the envelopes would cost a couple/few hundred bucks out of pocket.
> 
> 
> not to mention from my experience so far all 4 of the strains I've tested have been worthy of sale.


We have a nice community of testers. We could obviously use more ...especially outdoor

But i only refer people i believe r actually gunna test....

Announcement... @apbx720 and myself r going to try and get the same strain to do a nice test pool for the ssdd male... stay tuned...yeah!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 5, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I need some lemon in ma life!


This one is extremely lemon, and potent.

Lemon Goji





IHG Lemon Crippler the same.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 5, 2016)

Def gonna give glg some biz on 420


----------



## Joedank (Apr 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> We have a nice community of testers. We could obviously use more ...especially outdoor
> 
> But i only refer people i believe r actually gunna test....
> 
> Announcement... @apbx720 and myself r going to try and get the same strain to do a nice test pool for the ssdd male... stay tuned...yeah!


all of my results are from greenhouse grows . i only use supplemental light in veg . i will be puttin a few urkleblood in the great outdoors this summer . also will be putting in for a few of the new testers to put in the greehouse .as most of the 6 he sent are finished (mostly high cbd crosses)


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 5, 2016)

I would have to agree with Amos on this one, but don't claim to be right. I could be dead wrong when it comes to fem seeds, as I have no personal experience on breeding and just going off the countless hours of reading I have done. But from what I can tell there is absolutely no more herm risk involved with fem seeds then regular seeds. It is just one of those internet rumors that gets started and the die hard fans of regular seeds will always keep saying it for decades to come. I think one reason Fem seeds have that reputation is because a lot of the seeds in the beginning were probably made with plants that hermied or plants that were made to herm instead of using. Those same plants that you talk of Herming from certain breeders wouldn't be any different if they were to use males from that same genetic line. That is a breeders responsibility to make sure a line is stable before selling it, and if it is not then to at least be honest about it when listing it for sale. 

And as Amos said, I wasn't saying everyone should switch to fems and start breeding with them. Just that I am surprised more people don't do so for their own personal use. And that more Fem breeders don't start picking up the better genetics instead of the old lines they all seem to use like watered down Critical, White Widow, Skunk, etc etc. But with that said, I am not convinced that it would hurt anything by breeding with fems and only using fems with no males. But I don't know enough to say for sure one way or the other on that issue. But what I do know is, is that it is probably very pointless for me to even try and argue my point because you are very clearly biased towards any fem seeds just the way you talk. I could be very wrong, but at least I am open minded enough to accept that and want to learn what the truth is. I just think it is crazy to think that if I were to Fem some Gojis that it would instantly turn them into garbage.


----------



## KingBlunted (Apr 5, 2016)

calicat said:


> I have been reading this on occasion. I myself have gotten some duds lately. Trying to formulate some personal pattern. Nothing conclusive. Duds occurring in packs ranging from months to years old. I score my beans all the time prior to soaking. Assuming this was the case with your no shows broski.


Legend OG x Snow lotus (jade dragon) had the only dud out of 4 strains I've popped this round. All others popped. Wolf pack and mothers milk super fast germination and seedlings growing quick. Dank sinatra is growing well but slightly slower and all DS seedlings are shorter than other 3 varieties.


----------



## KingBlunted (Apr 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Def gonna give glg some biz on 420


Me too. I hope they have NL6XAPPY as a freebie. I need to try space monkey, and get some ssdd. 
Not gonna lie I may get some gorilla bubble when it gets debuted. My only non Bodhi buy.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 5, 2016)

I just got 3 Mothers Milk, 1 Dream Beaver, 4 Dream Lotus, and 3 Silver Mountains to pop. I had 2 other Dream Beavers that popped but they just didn't come up or grow right. A couple of the Dream Lotus didn't pop either I think they are pretty old. The Mothers Milk and Silver Mountain were the most vigorous out of the bunch. I am finding it easier to let the seeds completely hatch before planting them in soil. I used to always put them in the dirt after I seen a tail coming out and knew they were good. Now I am waiting a couple extra days for them to completely shed their shells in a paper towel which means when I actually plant them the top is already above ground except it looks white - but turns green after a few hours of light. Also a trick that seems to help I learned recently is when I put the seeds in a moist paper towel I use one of those Hydrogen Peroxide spray bottles and barely spray just a little on top of the towel to soak a little in. It makes the seeds germinate quicker for me - I read it as a tip for someone wanting help germinating old seeds and now I use it all the time. 

KingBlunted - Please let us know how the Wolf Pack and Mothers Milk do for you. We will both be growing the Mommys milk at the same time if I can get a girl out of the bunch. I am hoping for a Sativa dom Dream Lotus, and a heavy yielding OG dom Mothers Milk, and not sure with the Silver Mtn just have to see what pops up. I don't know what one I am most excited for but have always loved Blue Dream and really hope I get at least one sativa girl. Bodhi used 2 mom cuts of Blue Dream in the mix - one is the Santa Cruz sativa cut like used in Blueberry hashplant, and the other is a more indica dominant girl that is heavier yielding but supposedly not as good. Guess we will see. 

The Chem 3 x Appy is one I got at the beginning - actually think I got it as a freebie many moons ago. It wasn't even listed as Cobra Lips, back then it didn't have a name and was just Chem3 x Appy. But I remember reading that Chem 3 is probably Bodhi's favorite Chem cut. I don't remember why, but it must be better then most people give credit for if Bodhi praises it so highly. 

Also I got to mention - some of those testers with SSDD look amazing. I have thought about e-mailing B for so long now to get on the testers list but can never bring myself to do it because I don't want to commit to anything I can't promise finishing. I remember reading that the majority of people getting the testers never even documented their grows which I think is really sad. I'd love to test for him, and am even thinking about e-mailing this time. But a part of me just says don't do it until you get a bigger setup and can be sure you can finish them all. What interests me the most is the Chem D x SSDD, Chem 91 x SSDD, Guava Stardawg x SSDD, and maybe the Chem1? I haven't heard much about Chem 1 but think CSI Humboldt is playing around with it as well and it may be a longer finisher if I remember right.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 5, 2016)

2 confirmed girls on my bubba X Durban. 1 I'm pretty sure is female and 1 more I think is a male. So 3/3 perfect 50/50 ratio on gender.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 5, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> I fell those people need to be strung up and called out in the community for being ass clowns. I feel bad for the breeders, but it sounds like a normal thing from what I've read on here.
> 
> on a happy note! That is beyond beautiful @Al Yamoni , I need to start calling you the mad scientist


Thanks brotha! I am beyond mad, but unfortunately a scientist I am not...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 5, 2016)

Someone summon a scientist?


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 5, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> I just got 3 Mothers Milk, 1 Dream Beaver, 4 Dream Lotus, and 3 Silver Mountains to pop. I had 2 other Dream Beavers that popped but they just didn't come up or grow right. A couple of the Dream Lotus didn't pop either I think they are pretty old. The Mothers Milk and Silver Mountain were the most vigorous out of the bunch. I am finding it easier to let the seeds completely hatch before planting them in soil. I used to always put them in the dirt after I seen a tail coming out and knew they were good. Now I am waiting a couple extra days for them to completely shed their shells in a paper towel which means when I actually plant them the top is already above ground except it looks white - but turns green after a few hours of light. Also a trick that seems to help I learned recently is when I put the seeds in a moist paper towel I use one of those Hydrogen Peroxide spray bottles and barely spray just a little on top of the towel to soak a little in. It makes the seeds germinate quicker for me - I read it as a tip for someone wanting help germinating old seeds and now I use it all the time.
> 
> KingBlunted - Please let us know how the Wolf Pack and Mothers Milk do for you. We will both be growing the Mommys milk at the same time if I can get a girl out of the bunch. I am hoping for a Sativa dom Dream Lotus, and a heavy yielding OG dom Mothers Milk, and not sure with the Silver Mtn just have to see what pops up. I don't know what one I am most excited for but have always loved Blue Dream and really hope I get at least one sativa girl. Bodhi used 2 mom cuts of Blue Dream in the mix - one is the Santa Cruz sativa cut like used in Blueberry hashplant, and the other is a more indica dominant girl that is heavier yielding but supposedly not as good. Guess we will see.
> 
> ...


From many runs of the chem cuts, ID have to say 3 is my top as well. I love 4 And 1 as well but the 3 has that original over the top chem transfer. My favorite strain hands down. I am beyond stoked to see Mr B. Putting his twist on it!!! With that said I'm really stoked to see this nl5 coming into fruition.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 5, 2016)

thought this post would help clear up the supernatural selections 



bodhiseeds;782961 said:


> heres a little more info:
> 
> supernatural*selections
> 
> ...


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Im growing the lemon desiel now. Based on advice from @joeypotseed i think. Ill see if i can find it for u.


Hello all, I grew out some of the famous Lemon diesel x 88g13hp and boy oh boy did she smell like lemons. Pure citrus clean nose burning lemon. Not much of anything else in the smell department, some funk but 95% lemons. My girlfriend could smell it from downstairs in my house when I was trimming. She thinks it's the rankest strain that she has smelled maybe ever! Take that to the bank guys. Of course I made some f2's


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 5, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Hello all, I grew out some of the famous Lemon diesel x 88g13hp and boy oh boy did she smell like lemons. Pure citrus clean nose burning lemon. Not much of anything else in the smell department, some funk but 95% lemons. My girlfriend could smell it from downstairs in my house when I was trimming. She thinks it's the rankest strain that she has smelled maybe ever! Take that to the bank guys. Of course I made some f2's


adding that one to the wishlist if it ain't already on there.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 5, 2016)

Let the show begin...all 7 popping tails, they're in the ground, I'm so stoked to be a part of this!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 5, 2016)

my jabba #4. she's got a lil over a week left I think. bringing her down then anyways. on the 9 week mark. bubba dom?



Can't remember which number this one is.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 6, 2016)

@luv2grow That is awesome to hear. I wish I lived in a place where I could just get clones, it sure would have helped earlier on in my growing years. Now that I have found Bodhi seeds it isn't quite as important but I'd give just about anything to have a cut of Chem 91, Chem D, Chem 4, Chem 3 , Santa Cruz Blue Dream... and a couple others. Or even just 1-2 of those would be killer. But unfortunately I will never find any clones like that around here. Have you also grown out the Chem D, or 91, or Chem Sis etc or just the 1, 3, and 4? If you have the time I would love your opinions on each of the ones you have grown like what the flavors/smells were like, the potency and high type, and yield. I have been looking for a chart to compare all the chem's but have yet to find one which seems crazy as popular as they are. 

@D_Urbmon - Very very beautiful plants you have there. There are so many Snow Lotus crosses I'd love to have I probably will never buy because of all the Appys I already have. And that is one of them that interests me the most, but I do have a pack of Tigers Milk burried in the stash jar. I have never grown pure Bubba where I can't get clones but have grown a couple Bubba hybrids and seen lots of pics and to me the buds in the first pic look very bubba dominant but I think I can see the snow lotus influence a little. That second picture looks more like a mixed hybrid of the two to me, but I am not a Bubba expert.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 6, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> @D_Urbmon - Very very beautiful plants you have there. There are so many Snow Lotus crosses I'd love to have I probably will never buy because of all the Appys I already have. And that is one of them that interests me the most, but I do have a pack of Tigers Milk burried in the stash jar. I have never grown pure Bubba where I can't get clones but have grown a couple Bubba hybrids and seen lots of pics and to me the buds in the first pic look very bubba dominant but I think I can see the snow lotus influence a little. That second picture looks more like a mixed hybrid of the two to me, but I am not a Bubba expert.


Thanks DoctorFrost! oh man I bet that Tigers Milk is going to be awesome! A lot of people would probably kill to have that pack.

I've never grown bubba either but I would guess it is a bubba dominant as well from the pictures and descriptions I have seen. This is the first snow lotus cross I have grown. Only g13/hp so far prior to this.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 6, 2016)

Since I just recently got into growing Bodhi too I don't have much experience with all the different ones. But have grown both Appy and SL so far. I can't really say what each brings to the table for myself until I grow more. I just know I am a huge chem fan, and also like Green Crack so Appy makes the most sense for me. And plus since he is about done for with very little stock left - is the reason I stocked up on them last year. I have some of the more very rare packs because when I seen them in stock for the last time last year at the vault I jumped on them. I spent pretty much all my extra spending money on seeds for many months last year. I have a huge collection and I just hope they stay good in the fridge for at least another 5 maybe 10 years. I always figured worst case scenario if I got hard up and needed the money it wouldn't be too hard to get rid of the Appy seeds in the future when none exist. 

If I ever get my medical issues straightened out I plan to move out of this state anyways and build a nice big place to start breeding a little bit. Popping all these beans and F2ing them and picking the best and making crosses. I bet if someone would do that they would have some magical plants/strains. Imagine taking some of Bodhis best strains and making F2's of them. Growing out about 500 F2's from each of those strains and picking the best ones to either cross to another strain entirely or to further to F3's to lock down the traits in seed form. It would almost be too hard to choose which ones to keep and which ones to toss but with some practice I bet you could do pretty well. Don't seem many if any breeders do things like this anymore and would rather just take a bunch of females to a couple males they like and cross them for F1's. Which is nice too for all of us, but I think some very special plants can be had if they are taken further out and looked through 100s at a time.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 6, 2016)

Here's what Bodhi said on Breedbay. I wonder how the Appalachia would be described?

_"high thc = 88g13hp
heavy terpene = wookie
indoor sativa = snow lotus
healing = sunshine daydream
blood trait, unique terpenes, sativa effect = dragonsblood"_


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 6, 2016)

I don't know, but I'd have to say probably a mix of a few. It is an indoor sativa that produces very high thc content plants and enhances the terpene profile of many strains but usually adds some chem funk to the mix if you are into that, it is also a very heavy yielder and produces some hefty hybrids. I know some people have claimed that the Appy was better at flavored plants then the SL was. Meaning the Blood Orange with Cali O x Appy you'd be a lot more likely to find a super orange plant then with Snow Lotus x Cali O. But at the same time I think Appy is more dominant meaning maybe only 1-2 of those plants out of the pack will have that super orange flavor, where as more of the SL ones will have it except maybe not as strong. I could be wrong on that but am pretty sure I have heard a few people say stuff to that regard. 

Anyone else excited for B to use the Dragons Blood to cross to something else other then Hashplant? Like lets say Dragons Blood x Chem 91va, or x Goji. For some reason I have never been too crazy about the G13HP dad but I am not really sure why. I have never grown any of them out yet but just in my mind it is the least favorite male of them all to me. I think because I like sativa dominant plants the best that grow huge and stretch a lot as opposed to those that stay short and bushy . Also prefer the Sativa type high and usually seems the best flavors come from Sativa doms. I am sure once I grow some out I will change my mind but it may be awhile since I have so many Appy crosses I want to pop first. The only G13hp I may pop before long is the Blueberry Hashplant since everyone loves it. But since I just popped some Dream Lotus I am not sure I should, but would be cool to compare the two. I think the only G13HP crosses I have are that, and Clusterfunk, and Good Medicine x G13hp freebies. 

A quick note back to the Dragons Blood - I believe it is an OG type plant from Hawaii. I know he has a 1996 Pipeline Hawaiian HP that he says is very mold resistant and looks to be in the same category/family as OG Kush. And in his description of the Dragons Blood HP he said the Dragons Blood came from a specimen of 96 Pipeline HP. So I am just going out on a limb here and saying that the Dragons Blood plant is probably very similar to a lot of OG Kush strains since it is just a pheno of the 96 Pipeline HP. So for the Chem/OG lovers like myself this plant crossed to some Chems/OGs would be a cool combination.


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 6, 2016)

Has anyone seen Attitudes birthday promo going on today. Wow alot of nice freebies check it out


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 6, 2016)

..... " . _like a vast beautiful box of genetic crayons, i feel its time to get out the construction paper and make some living art. with the modern cannabis gene pool about to implode from over hybridization and bottlenecking i figured it was critical for the community for me to get into the mom/dad room and go back to the future. the only real way to create new healthy expressions is to return to the original building blocks. the majority of the supernatural selections lines will be pure landrace indy/sat f1 hybrids_ " ...... *Bodhi*


----------



## Mtn man (Apr 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> People don't realize but even just to send out 100 tester packages at regular post with the envelopes would cost a couple/few hundred bucks out of pocket.
> 
> 
> not to mention from my experience so far all 4 of the strains I've tested have been worthy of sale.[/QUO
> ...


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 6, 2016)

love to play with those ssdd testers. anything where the mother is resinous & good yield.

chem, stardawg, wifi x ssdd

id run any of those.
but not signing up on any other site.
& breedbay dosent allow people to join freely anymore.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> love to play with those ssdd testers. anything where the mother is resinous & good yield.
> 
> chem, stardawg, wifi x ssdd
> 
> ...


You ain't gotta sign up over there bro to test just have to contact B man with the testers from the list you want he says choose 5-6 and that's it. You can throw in there that your an RIU veteran and post regularly in the Bodhi thread. No need to sign up over there but it's good to be able to be over there tho so much Bodhi info that if you not a member it's hard to see what you want.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2016)

Man if I didn't have SSDD beans I would be all over the testers but not shooting for any this round. Plus still have a couple to finish since the ones I had going got lost with everything else. Told B man wassup wasn't even angry. Just told me hope everything is better and clean and when they get finished send in report. 

He said the ATF x Apollo11g would prolly be freebies


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 6, 2016)

my pack is in the mail. ssdd. stoked too.

if my tax return shows. and if this new good thing happens...

imma hit up GLG for 4 packs ...all appy... like zmuda.

lovedawg
ssdd
cobra lips
prayer tower
milk line
mountain line

id like to grab another ssdd, cobra lips, 2 @ lovedawg

take any freebie.
long as the label is gold & sealed by b-man


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 6, 2016)

@thebonzaseedbank , is terrible. Three days after I tell them to cancel my order and keep the knock offs, they say that they're sorry they aleady shipped it.. @Amos Otis , let me know when you get yours, I want to see them in action... probably wont germ if they're real or not... I have made 3 orders from these clowns and the only thing to germ out of 4 strains was some lemon og and there certainly wasn't any og anywhere in the genes at all! What a bunch of scammin' ass lames!


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 6, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> @thebonzaseedbank , is terrible. Three days after I tell them to cancel my order and keep the knock offs, they say that they're sorry they aleady shipped it.. @Amos Otis , let me know when you get yours, I want to see them in action... probably wont germ if they're real or not... I have made 3 orders from these clowns and the only thing to germ out of 4 strains was some lemon og and there certainly wasn't any og anywhere in the genes at all! What a bunch of scammin' ass lames!


i feel for you. sucks to get ganked on beans. im dealing w/ a dude over a cheap tent i snagged. shudda payed the extra $30. for a single pack of b-man , midweek song w/ ship $72. and freebies. i got wish mountain & a11 both w/ gold sticker & in good time. for small b-man stuff they my go to. ive never ordered from bonza & now never will. end of the day, you did us all a favor !


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 6, 2016)

sky lotus


----------



## lawlrus (Apr 6, 2016)

Really excited about all of my Bodhi gear running right now, but this Goji is something else man...


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 6, 2016)

lawlrus said:


> Really excited about all of my Bodhi gear running right now, but this Goji is something else man...


I've heard that.........


----------



## futant (Apr 6, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> James bean co has the Buddha's hand on the freebie list right now. BUDDHA’S HAND (LEMON THAI INDY/SAT x SNOW LOTUS not sure if that would get ya some lemon in ya life


the Buddha's Hand Scrapmapple used to grow and sell to dispensaries here in town had a sterong EARTH componenant tacked on to the lemon flavor. Not the lemon candy people would expect.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> @thebonzaseedbank , is terrible. Three days after I tell them to cancel my order and keep the knock offs, they say that they're sorry they aleady shipped it.. @Amos Otis , let me know when you get yours, I want to see them in action... probably wont germ if they're real or not... I have made 3 orders from these clowns and the only thing to germ out of 4 strains was some lemon og and there certainly wasn't any og anywhere in the genes at all! What a bunch of scammin' ass lames!


That's a god damn shame. They really getting over on folks man I don't like it one bit. People work hard for they bread however it comes and to know there are banks out here preying on people with rare genetics they supposedly have is insane. Sorry they conned you and Amos but I would like to see them explain this. I mean I don't get how you can say you have x amount and many people are able to purchase that same amount on different occasions. I'm glad I never spent money with them they almost got me last year on a few things.


----------



## futant (Apr 6, 2016)

genuity said:


> Hahaha..I hope longer,definitely keeping mom's with name tags..
> 
> 
> You know it,been wanting these lucky charms in my room for a long time..
> ...


lets see some Black Charms remix F1s!


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 6, 2016)

futant said:


> the Buddha's Hand Scrapmapple used to grow and sell to dispensaries here in town had a sterong EARTH componenant tacked on to the lemon flavor. Not the lemon candy people would expect.


That's great info! I was thinking about it as a freebie. Just not sure how it'll fit into my space. Oh non problems and their problems haha


----------



## futant (Apr 6, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> I would have to agree with Amos on this one, but don't claim to be right. I could be dead wrong when it comes to fem seeds, as I have no personal experience on breeding and just going off the countless hours of reading I have done. But from what I can tell there is absolutely no more herm risk involved with fem seeds then regular seeds. It is just one of those internet rumors that gets started and the die hard fans of regular seeds will always keep saying it for decades to come. I think one reason Fem seeds have that reputation is because a lot of the seeds in the beginning were probably made with plants that hermied or plants that were made to herm instead of using. Those same plants that you talk of Herming from certain breeders wouldn't be any different if they were to use males from that same genetic line. That is a breeders responsibility to make sure a line is stable before selling it, and if it is not then to at least be honest about it when listing it for sale.
> 
> And as Amos said, I wasn't saying everyone should switch to fems and start breeding with them. Just that I am surprised more people don't do so for their own personal use. And that more Fem breeders don't start picking up the better genetics instead of the old lines they all seem to use like watered down Critical, White Widow, Skunk, etc etc. But with that said, I am not convinced that it would hurt anything by breeding with fems and only using fems with no males. But I don't know enough to say for sure one way or the other on that issue. But what I do know is, is that it is probably very pointless for me to even try and argue my point because you are very clearly biased towards any fem seeds just the way you talk. I could be very wrong, but at least I am open minded enough to accept that and want to learn what the truth is. I just think it is crazy to think that if I were to Fem some Gojis that it would instantly turn them into garbage.


I respectfully disagree on some points I will use one example but have enough personal anectdotal evidence at this point for myself to believe coincidence is not a statistically possible reason for sexual instability.
Elemental Seeds Honey Bananas (FEm seed) was super stable when I grew it. It even resisted a light event and stayed sexually stable. I chucked LVPK BX pollen on it. This stud I had used on other female plants and breeding with 100% sexual stability in progeny (I even had one F1 off of LVPK BX I switched from 12/12 light during days, to 12/12 light at night abruptly without a single nanner popping up.) The F1 off of Honey bananas Hermed in absolutely ideal flowering conditions. That was it, it had happened enough in generations after the second, for me at that point that I threw away everything I ever made that had fems in it and chucked every cut I had gotten that I discovered could have only been grown from a fem seed. The instability takes a few generations to show up. Since I practice things like "nicking" and "FFI" in my breeding program using Fems is out of the question.

Also agreed that Fem beans serve a purpose and should be allowed. The issue isn't the guys making them the ethics problem is the hobbyist who breeds with fem beans and then passes the results out without full disclosure. That is what has to stop. If the grower has ethics it won't matter that a breeder may not.


----------



## futant (Apr 6, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> That's great info! I was thinking about it as a freebie. Just not sure how it'll fit into my space. Oh non problems and their problems haha


Heads up. Scrap did not keep anything from the pack, then again the guys mom room is straight FIRE!


----------



## futant (Apr 6, 2016)

Just


DoctorFrost said:


> I don't know, but I'd have to say probably a mix of a few. It is an indoor sativa that produces very high thc content plants and enhances the terpene profile of many strains but usually adds some chem funk to the mix if you are into that, it is also a very heavy yielder and produces some hefty hybrids. I know some people have claimed that the Appy was better at flavored plants then the SL was. Meaning the Blood Orange with Cali O x Appy you'd be a lot more likely to find a super orange plant then with Snow Lotus x Cali O. But at the same time I think Appy is more dominant meaning maybe only 1-2 of those plants out of the pack will have that super orange flavor, where as more of the SL ones will have it except maybe not as strong. I could be wrong on that but am pretty sure I have heard a few people say stuff to that regard.
> 
> Anyone else excited for B to use the Dragons Blood to cross to something else other then Hashplant? Like lets say Dragons Blood x Chem 91va, or x Goji. For some reason I have never been too crazy about the G13HP dad but I am not really sure why. I have never grown any of them out yet but just in my mind it is the least favorite male of them all to me. I think because I like sativa dominant plants the best that grow huge and stretch a lot as opposed to those that stay short and bushy . Also prefer the Sativa type high and usually seems the best flavors come from Sativa doms. I am sure once I grow some out I will change my mind but it may be awhile since I have so many Appy crosses I want to pop first. The only G13hp I may pop before long is the Blueberry Hashplant since everyone loves it. But since I just popped some Dream Lotus I am not sure I should, but would be cool to compare the two. I think the only G13HP crosses I have are that, and Clusterfunk, and Good Medicine x G13hp freebies.
> 
> A quick note back to the Dragons Blood - I believe it is an OG type plant from Hawaii. I know he has a 1996 Pipeline Hawaiian HP that he says is very mold resistant and looks to be in the same category/family as OG Kush. And in his description of the Dragons Blood HP he said the Dragons Blood came from a specimen of 96 Pipeline HP. So I am just going out on a limb here and saying that the Dragons Blood plant is probably very similar to a lot of OG Kush strains since it is just a pheno of the 96 Pipeline HP. So for the Chem/OG lovers like myself this plant crossed to some Chems/OGs would be a cool combination.


threw this bleeding dbhp male onto my wifi #1 clone last night


----------



## futant (Apr 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man if I didn't have SSDD beans I would be all over the testers but not shooting for any this round. Plus still have a couple to finish since the ones I had going got lost with everything else. Told B man wassup wasn't even angry. Just told me hope everything is better and clean and when they get finished send in report.
> 
> He said the ATF x Apollo11g would prolly be freebies


Bman is an adult. He realizes life happens. I just wish ALL the tester packs that have never been reported on were caused by life issues instead of flake issues.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2016)

futant said:


> lets see some Black Charms remix F1s!


Ya gen man got plenty studs he could use one them ladies. I know for sure his Cherry Puff make is a stud fareal. Cherry Lucky Charms


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 6, 2016)

Just ordered a pack of black triangle and heaven mountain off midweek. No buy 2 get 1 but the BT has been eating at me for a while now and I heard its discontinued, any truth to that?


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 6, 2016)

midweek code. roll20. 20% discount.
if you didnt know...

shit photo. but this how i like my b-man.


----------



## calicat (Apr 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Here's what Bodhi said on Breedbay. I wonder how the Appalachia would be described?
> 
> _"high thc = 88g13hp
> heavy terpene = wookie
> ...


I would call it Transformer..


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 6, 2016)

So today they all declared sex. 3 girls. 3 boys. Boys have been removed. Here are the ladies.












the short fat one is my favorite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man if I didn't have SSDD beans I would be all over the testers but not shooting for any this round. Plus still have a couple to finish since the ones I had going got lost with everything else. Told B man wassup wasn't even angry. Just told me hope everything is better and clean and when they get finished send in report.
> 
> He said the ATF x Apollo11g would prolly be freebies


Man I would love to do the SSDD testers too but I'm 5 days past my germination deadline on my dbf3 testers. I'm a scumbag.



mucha_mota said:


> my pack is in the mail. ssdd. stoked too.
> 
> if my tax return shows. and if this new good thing happens...
> 
> ...


don't go buying them all now. save some for meeeeeee!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 6, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> @thebonzaseedbank , is terrible. Three days after I tell them to cancel my order and keep the knock offs, they say that they're sorry they aleady shipped it.. @Amos Otis , let me know when you get yours, I want to see them in action... probably wont germ if they're real or not... I have made 3 orders from these clowns and the only thing to germ out of 4 strains was some lemon og and there certainly wasn't any og anywhere in the genes at all! What a bunch of scammin' ass lames!





akhiymjames said:


> That's a god damn shame. They really getting over on folks man I don't like it one bit. People work hard for they bread however it comes and to know there are banks out here preying on people with rare genetics they supposedly have is insane. Sorry they conned you and Amos but I would like to see them explain this. I mean I don't get how you can say you have x amount and many people are able to purchase that same amount on different occasions. I'm glad I never spent money with them they almost got me last year on a few things.


They surely won't be ever getting any of my business and don't worry I have spread the info to all of my grower friends across the web. NO BUENO. Stick to the trusted banks and community members!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 6, 2016)

futant said:


> I respectfully disagree on some points I will use one example but have enough personal anectdotal evidence at this point for myself to believe coincidence is not a statistically possible reason for sexual instability.
> Elemental Seeds Honey Bananas (FEm seed) was super stable when I grew it. It even resisted a light event and stayed sexually stable. I chucked LVPK BX pollen on it. This stud I had used on other female plants and breeding with 100% sexual stability in progeny (I even had one F1 off of LVPK BX I switched from 12/12 light during days, to 12/12 light at night abruptly without a single nanner popping up.) The F1 off of Honey bananas Hermed in absolutely ideal flowering conditions. That was it, it had happened enough in generations after the second, for me at that point that I threw away everything I ever made that had fems in it and chucked every cut I had gotten that I discovered could have only been grown from a fem seed. The instability takes a few generations to show up. Since I practice things like "nicking" and "FFI" in my breeding program using Fems is out of the question.
> 
> *Also agreed that Fem beans serve a purpose and should be allowed. The issue isn't the guys making them the ethics problem is the hobbyist who breeds with fem beans and then passes the results out without full disclosure. That is what has to stop. If the grower has ethics it won't matter that a breeder may not.*


Well said futant. That was always my biggest concern. Also one aspect which you forgot to mention is that the unstable genetics can also slip out into the world through bagseeds without the grower even knowing and having chance to pass the results out without full disclosure.

p.s. What is nicking and FFI? I'd be curious to know any breeding tips or tricks for future endeavors.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 6, 2016)

calicat said:


> I would call it Transformer..


Appy be like  just having a nice hang out then bam!!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 6, 2016)

calicat said:


> I would call it Transformer..


Can you describe what you mean by transformer Calicat?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Sorry they conned you and Amos but I would like to see them explain this./QUOTE]


Me, too. Despite all the evidence, I still hold [somewhat] to the notion that it makes zero sense to run a scam and risk forever losing your business for the sake of $50, which is what I spent after adding the 3 Lotus Larrys. @Al Yamoni: I don't recall that you said you ordered more than the 2 dubious LCs - if not, then they 'conned' you for $20. How much sense does this make? Would this then mean that the Larrys, and all Bodhi $9.00 singles are fakes?

Wouldn't it make more sense to send out $2,50 Lemon Kush beans for $20 DNA Lemon OG, for instance? [Or.......maybe they do ?  ]

So, yeah....it's been a couple of days since whatever-her-name-is said she would get the 'appropriate' to come to RIU and address the charges. Me thinks she needs a reminder. 

EDIT - I'll just copy this post, and forward it along, with 'warmest wishes' to 'ol what's-her-name'.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 6, 2016)

Amos, and Al, if they told Amos that they made a mistake and only really had 2 beans to start with. But then told Al, sorry we can't cancel your order it has already been shipped. Isn't that catching them in a lie because that proves they supposedly had 4 since they shipped 2 to each. If they weren't going to ship those 2 beans to Al because they were out of stock they should have to send him a e-mail notice stating that before shipping I would think. So if I were you Amos I would ask them how this is possible. I can tell you I will NEVER order from them. People trying to further their business by practices like this ought to go back to business school and learn in the end bad customer service and screwing people over will run your company in the ground you idiots. 

And about the Fem beans, you may very well be right I really don't know. Just going off what I have read and what made sense to me. But I wouldn't write them off just because of one bad experience. If it happened a few different times from different genetics is when I would write them off. I know I have read quite a bit in the past on others making their own Fem beans and never having issues with herms after countless crosses. Maybe you just got really unlucky. I know I have grown out probably over 100 Fem seeds over the years and I have never once had a hermie. That is from a lot of different breeders on Attitude over the years. There was also many times I put those plants through hell, especially in the summer with sometimes temperatures staying above 110 for hours. I only ever had plants throw nanners twice. Once was a Blue Kush from Dinafem that was in that 110 room - it didn't hermie and turned out just fine. Ended up with about 12 seeds out of it though. The other was the CSI Humboldt Purple Dogbud (Urkle x Chem91) that my buddy finished which through late nanners when it was taken about 3 weeks later then it should have been. They were sterile though, and none of the other 5 Purple Dogbuds had any. Maybe I have just gotten lucky, I don't know. But people finding herms all the time have to be dealing with bad genetics to start with or bad breeders/both I'd say. I guess a year or so from now I will be able to comment a little further on this with my own personal testing with Femming some Goji, Dream Lotus, Mothers Milk etc for myself and growing a few out. And will for sure be doing the C99 x Dream Lotus cross for myself that I think will be killer. 

One last thing - Anyone have any tips for posting pics securely? I am guessing it would be smart to get an old school digital camera instead of using your phone or anything like that. Which can be had fairly cheap anymore. But what about after that, does even a digital camera leave stuff on the image that needs to be deleted? And where should it be uploaded to etc. I would like to start sharing witth you guys since you all share so much. Thanks


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 6, 2016)

which one would you pick?
Apollo 11 f4
tiger mountain 
Elfinstone
SSDD

Need one more peeps, and as we all know the last one is the hardest to pick.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 6, 2016)

Sadly this won't even close to destroy their business. Only among this small group people will not order. There are thousands of unsuspecting newbs and hobby growers out there who will never know the difference. These are the kind of people the scammers and counterfeit seed selling seedbanks prey upon.]

The kind of person who knows no difference between the probably 15 different White Widow's offered there and the real deal Black Widow from Mr. Nice.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 6, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> which one would you pick?
> Apollo 11 f4
> tiger mountain
> Elfinstone
> ...


Tiger Mountain has really piqued my interest. I'm gonna grab a pack most likely.


----------



## calicat (Apr 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Can you describe what you mean by transformer Calicat?


If the Appy manifests even on overall expressions that are mother cut leaners, the Appy has a tendency to "transform" the whole cross into something wild and unique. You will understand its cannamagic once you start to run Appy crosses. Try running crosses that you are familiar with a mother cut.

Btw... look @kmog33 pictures of his testers involving Bubba Kush. That is a strong Bubba Kush expression. Fat azz blunted fan leaves. Congested structure. https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1001#post-12485335

Look @mucha_mota picture of Sky Lotus on the mobile scrog https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1002#post-12486957. That is a Snow Lotus frame. Has serrated fan leaves. If it was erect the terminal ends stack and there is a big gap of nodes from medial to terminal end. Open structure.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks calicat! very informative as usual. DOn't know what we'd do without you. <3


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 6, 2016)

futant said:


> the Buddha's Hand Scrapmapple used to grow and sell to dispensaries here in town had a sterong EARTH componenant tacked on to the lemon flavor. Not the lemon candy people would expect.


Lemon earth sounds soo much better to me than lemon candy.... I'll still take both tho.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's a god damn shame. They really getting over on folks man I don't like it one bit. People work hard for they bread however it comes and to know there are banks out here preying on people with rare genetics they supposedly have is insane. Sorry they conned you and Amos but I would like to see them explain this. I mean I don't get how you can say you have x amount and many people are able to purchase that same amount on different occasions. I'm glad I never spent money with them they almost got me last year on a few things.


I sent them a message after they said that they would not refund me and they did not reply, but then closed the ticket.. Haha. Fuck em, I'll be there martyr... I'm on the internet enough, I guess I can focus some of my time steering people away from there and to places like midweeksong for singles and shoe and glg for stateside orders... It's finally a true bean buyers market and we *will* pick and choose the companies that get their hands on our dough.. @thebonzaseedbank , doesn't even take good care of the bunk ass beans that they have, the bullshit they send out doesn't even germ most of the time... This is going to be fun for me...


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 6, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Just ordered a pack of black triangle and heaven mountain off midweek. No buy 2 get 1 but the BT has been eating at me for a while now and I heard its discontinued, any truth to that?


Yes I read that it's been discontinued.
I should of grabbed a pack from James Seed Co when I had a chance.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 6, 2016)

calicat said:


> If the Appy manifests even on overall expressions that are mother cut leaners, the Appy has a tendency to "transform" the whole cross into something wild and unique. You will understand its cannamagic once you start to run Appy crosses. Try running crosses that you are familiar with a mother cut.
> 
> Btw... look @kmog33 pictures of his testers involving Bubba Kush. That is a strong Bubba Kush expression. Fat azz blunted fan leaves. Congested structure. https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1001#post-12485335
> 
> Look @mucha_mota picture of Sky Lotus on the mobile scrog https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1002#post-12486957. That is a Snow Lotus frame. Has serrated fan leaves. If it was erect the terminal ends stack and there is a big gap of nodes from medial to terminal end. Open structure.





D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks calicat! very informative as usual. DOn't know what we'd do without you. <3


I second that one, Urb.


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 6, 2016)

I'll share my thoughts on bonza. Placed my first ever seed order with them last year for four strains in total, fs c-99, pyramid Tutankhamen, SCS tangerine power, and fs red purps. Seeds arrived in about three weeks and upon inspection contained mostly 2nd rate seeds being mostly tan or whitish in color, with the exception of tangerine power which were plump healthy and tiger stripes. So far I've had several duds that didn't pop, including one of the purty tangerine power seeds. Of the seeds that have popped I've grown out c-99 and Tut which came out healthy frosty and matched their descriptions. Having never tried c-99 before I can't say whether this was it or not but it was sweet and the tut was stinky smelling of machine oil. I've since switched to bodhi thru glg and big shoe and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 6, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I sent them a message after they said that they would not refund me and they did not reply, but then closed the ticket.. Haha. Fuck em, I'll be there martyr... I'm on the internet enough, I guess I can focus some of my time steering people away from there and to places like midweeksong for singles and shoe and glg for stateside orders... It's finally a true bean buyers market and we *will* pick and choose the companies that get their hands on our dough.. @thebonzaseedbank , doesn't even take good care of the bunk ass beans that they have, the bullshit they send out doesn't even germ most of the time... This is going to be fun for me...


Great attitude Al. Way to take it in stride.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Sadly this won't even close to destroy their business. Only among this small group people will not order. There are thousands of unsuspecting newbs and hobby growers out there who will never know the difference. These are the kind of people the scammers and counterfeit seed selling seedbanks prey upon.]
> 
> The kind of person who knows no difference between the probably 15 different White Widow's offered there and the real deal Black Widow from Mr. Nice.


Don't I know it brother.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Me, too. Despite all the evidence, I still hold [somewhat] to the notion that it makes zero sense to run a scam and risk forever losing your business for the sake of $50, which is what I spent after adding the 3 Lotus Larrys. @Al Yamoni: I don't recall that you said you ordered more than the 2 dubious LCs - if not, then they 'conned' you for $20. How much sense does this make? Would this then mean that the Larrys, and all Bodhi $9.00 singles are fakes?
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense to send out $2,50 Lemon Kush beans for $20 DNA Lemon OG, for instance? [Or.......maybe they do ?  ]
> 
> ...


The got $14...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 6, 2016)

Now let's get some mini Bodhi cannoli's up in here!!!

(they're a mix of tigermelon x dragons blood and super silver hashplant)

From left to right: 120u, 73u, 25u


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 6, 2016)

Yo anyone who knows wat axis is. Saw it on the tester list


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 6, 2016)

nice little cannoli's bro! how do they smoke?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yo anyone who knows wat axis is. Saw it on the tester list


Yeah, That sounds intriguing


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> nice little cannoli's bro! how do they smoke?


Still curing but boooomb! all of them almost melt all of the way... The 73 melts to nothing! Lemon lime funky floral mind twister!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Amos, and Al, if they told Amos that they made a mistake and only really had 2 beans to start with. But then told Al, sorry we can't cancel your order it has already been shipped. Isn't that catching them in a lie because that proves they supposedly had 4 since they shipped 2 to each. If they weren't going to ship those 2 beans to Al because they were out of stock they should have to send him a e-mail notice stating that before shipping I would think. So if I were you Amos I would ask them how this is possible. I can tell you I will NEVER order from them. People trying to further their business by practices like this ought to go back to business school and learn in the end bad customer service and screwing people over will run your company in the ground you idiots.
> 
> And about the Fem beans, you may very well be right I really don't know. Just going off what I have read and what made sense to me. But I wouldn't write them off just because of one bad experience. If it happened a few different times from different genetics is when I would write them off. I know I have read quite a bit in the past on others making their own Fem beans and never having issues with herms after countless crosses. Maybe you just got really unlucky. I know I have grown out probably over 100 Fem seeds over the years and I have never once had a hermie. That is from a lot of different breeders on Attitude over the years. There was also many times I put those plants through hell, especially in the summer with sometimes temperatures staying above 110 for hours. I only ever had plants throw nanners twice. Once was a Blue Kush from Dinafem that was in that 110 room - it didn't hermie and turned out just fine. Ended up with about 12 seeds out of it though. The other was the CSI Humboldt Purple Dogbud (Urkle x Chem91) that my buddy finished which through late nanners when it was taken about 3 weeks later then it should have been. They were sterile though, and none of the other 5 Purple Dogbuds had any. Maybe I have just gotten lucky, I don't know. But people finding herms all the time have to be dealing with bad genetics to start with or bad breeders/both I'd say. I guess a year or so from now I will be able to comment a little further on this with my own personal testing with Femming some Goji, Dream Lotus, Mothers Milk etc for myself and growing a few out. And will for sure be doing the C99 x Dream Lotus cross for myself that I think will be killer.
> 
> One last thing - Anyone have any tips for posting pics securely? I am guessing it would be smart to get an old school digital camera instead of using your phone or anything like that. Which can be had fairly cheap anymore. But what about after that, does even a digital camera leave stuff on the image that needs to be deleted? And where should it be uploaded to etc. I would like to start sharing witth you guys since you all share so much. Thanks


It's mostly bad breeding when it comes to herms with fems. They just reverse and chuck and that's not good. Don't really test them and just send them out to the mass public just because they put two elites together. They're chucking with hermie tendency strains already so hitting 20 different moms island just selling them causes a herm fest. There are good gem breeders tho and those should be the only ones people mess with like CSI Humboldt. 

I use an image sharing site imgur it's like photobucket you upload the pic it's give you a bb code to post the pic here. All my pic are private there so it doesn't hit he open web but I use my phone a lot too to post pics. Geotag is turned off and I always upload them to imgur too so they get deleted after being uploaded there. Not harping on anyone about trying to be safe but posting pics isn't as serious as people make it. This forum is not like IG or Twitter where the police are watching stuff on that. And I'm sure your not running a whole house grow or anything like that so no reason for them to be watching anything you do. Somebody recently told me about some software they use to post pics and stuff but my time is already limited so I can't use that and I'm small time and only a select few people know what I do so I have nothing to worry about. And if they did busy me I wouldn't care anyways my state laws ain't shit really lol I'll those 8 months standing on my head but yea I hope you find something that's good for you to use so you can post pics. You got lots of stuff and would contribute some great pics of stuff to this thread for everyone.


----------



## futant (Apr 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Well said futant. That was always my biggest concern. Also one aspect which you forgot to mention is that the unstable genetics can also slip out into the world through bagseeds without the grower even knowing and having chance to pass the results out without full disclosure.
> 
> p.s. What is nicking and FFI? I'd be curious to know any breeding tips or tricks for future endeavors.


Nicking and FFI are principles in the breeding of performance animals. Books have been written on both (FFI stands for female family inbreeding btw).


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 6, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Still curing but boooomb! all of them almost melt all of the way... The 73 melts to nothing! Lemon lime funky floral mind twister!


hawt !


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 6, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> And about the Fem beans, you may very well be right I really don't know.


Here's a guy with an opinion - one of the main cats at Breeder's Boutique posted this today:



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Some times a pheno is so special and rare the only thing to get it from clone to seed is femming it. We have loads of reg beans at various stages of refinement. a lot of people look for throwback genes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 6, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> which one would you pick?
> Apollo 11 f4
> tiger mountain
> Elfinstone
> ...


Apollo 11 f4



Al Yamoni said:


> The got $14...


You gonna pop them - should they arrive and be poppable?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 6, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> I'll share my thoughts on bonza. .........I've grown out c-99 and Tut which came out healthy frosty and matched their descriptions. Having never tried c-99 before I can't say whether this was it or not but it was sweet


Was it pineapple....loud pineapple? This would indicate a genuine FS C-99. Pics?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Apollo 11 f4
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna pop them - should they arrive and be poppable?


of course.. They'll get the full treatment... If they are poppable they will sprout...


----------



## Junebud! (Apr 6, 2016)

Well here is my list of my main gear any one Wanna help me choose what to pop next? I'm running some testers atm Rku x 88g13 and Jack Herer x Wookie. Going to a bigger room in about a week or 2. Options plz. 

Doc d Bandaid Haze f2
Bohdi seeds
Wolf Pack x3
Dream Beaver x2
Sunshine daydream x2
Appalachian super skunk x1
the Fuzz x2
Legend og x snow lotus x1
Silver mountain x1
Dragon fruit x2
Snow Leopard x1
Secret cheif x1
Chem Kasey x1
Bingo pajamas x1
Soraya x1
Goji og x1
Boysenberry hash plant x1
Chocolate trip x1
Purple wookie x1
Mothers Milk x1
Super silver temple x1
Super snow lotus x1
Apollo 11 x1
Ac/DC x 1

Strayfox
Samurai x1
Daisey may x1
Care package x1
Temptations x1


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 6, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> Well here is my list of my main gear any one Wanna help me choose what to pop next? I'm running some testers atm Rku x 88g13 and Jack Herer x Wookie. Going to a bigger room in about a week or 2. Options plz.
> 
> Doc d Bandaid Haze f2
> Bohdi seeds
> ...


I vote Dragon fruit and Boysenberry hp


----------



## mendokush (Apr 6, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> Well here is my list of my main gear any one Wanna help me choose what to pop next? I'm running some testers atm Rku x 88g13 and Jack Herer x Wookie. Going to a bigger room in about a week or 2. Options plz.
> 
> Doc d Bandaid Haze f2
> Bohdi seeds
> ...


Samurai and App super skunk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 6, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> Well here is my list of my main gear any one Wanna help me choose what to pop next? I'm running some testers atm Rku x 88g13 and Jack Herer x Wookie. Going to a bigger room in about a week or 2. Options plz.
> 
> Doc d Bandaid Haze f2
> Bohdi seeds
> ...


tough choice. draw from a hat? lol


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 6, 2016)

Got the scope out tonight saw about 75% cloudy trichs no amber yet, but this girl is getting close


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Was it pineapple....loud pineapple? This would indicate a genuine FS C-99. Pics?


It was definitely very sweet smelling but Idk about pineapple exactly. One smelled to me of tangerines or orangeade and the other of peach skin. Whatever they were the two were similar enough to each other that I would definitely say they came from the same batch. Same with the Tutankhamen. The seeds from each batch were similar in development and condition enough to say they likely came from the same batch, yet different enough from each other that they didn't all come from the same batch. Do I know I got what I paid for? No not definitively, but unless they have an elaborate substitution scam going on, I'd have to say it's likely I did. I'll never really know and I quickly realized pick n mix is all based on the honesty of the seller, which must be questioned when money is on the line. I'm only trying my first bodhi now but I have about a dozen or so more bodhi just waiting for room and the opportunity to shine. Personally I would like to see a comparison grow between @Amos Otis and @D_Urbmon, assuming they both actually get them with customs to go through. Bonza has a last ditch chance to send nothing and claim it must have been snagged en route. But, if possible, a comparison grow may help shed some light on the situation.


----------



## Lurrabq (Apr 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks DoctorFrost! oh man I bet that Tigers Milk is going to be awesome! A lot of people would probably kill to have that pack.
> 
> I've never grown bubba either but I would guess it is a bubba dominant as well from the pictures and descriptions I have seen. This is the first snow lotus cross I have grown. Only g13/hp so far prior to this.


May I ask what you think about the g13/HP?

That was another one on my wish list. That new Secret Chief I saw on James looks nice indeed!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 6, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> Well here is my list of my main gear any one Wanna help me choose what to pop next? I'm running some testers atm Rku x 88g13 and Jack Herer x Wookie. Going to a bigger room in about a week or 2. Options plz.
> 
> Doc d Bandaid Haze f2
> Bohdi seeds
> ...


Mother's milk and wolf pack


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 6, 2016)

So who's got the best deal on bodhi packs right now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junebud! (Apr 6, 2016)

Well I'd check out Headiesgarden on IG for the 4/20 deals.

Heres a little more info from bodhi,

decided it was a good time to announce my new seed co:

supernatural*selections

for many moons I’ve been collecting landraces personally at points of origin, from friends, auctions, trades and kind souls, where ever the spirit guided me. over the years I’ve gone through hundreds of plants looking for the best of the best. I’m to a point now where i have amazing specimens from just about every part of the globe…. like a vast beautiful box of genetic crayons, i feel its time to get out the construction paper and make some living art. with the modern cannabis gene pool about to implode from over hybridization and bottlenecking i figured it was critical for the community for me to get into the mom/dad room and go back to the future. the only real way to create new healthy expressions is to return to the original building blocks. the majority of the supernatural selections lines will be pure landrace indy/sat f1 hybrids, full of renewed vigor, exotic smells and flavors and unique magical effects. there will be excursions into landrace polyhybrids and vintage lines, but there will be no modern strains used. they will be indoor friendly, and sunshine approved. they will be my way of honoring the deepness of our most sacred plant ally.

the majority of my time will still be devoted to bodhi seeds where all the creative play of mixing and remixing will continue with many new projects and pathways and nierika seed trust will still be active with intermittent releases of pure landraces for collectors, breeders and preservationists.*

*on a side note i would like to reiterate and emphasize that nierika seed trust lines are raw and wild and are for use under the sun. i don’t really recommend indoor explorations with them, although i have grown many of them indoors with great success… so in essence… explore your craft but be gentle and observant when grown indoors, some lines will broadcast their genetic information in unfamiliar environments…


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So who's got the best deal on bodhi packs right now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$70 now at SVOC


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 6, 2016)

Lurrabq said:


> May I ask what you think about the g13/HP?
> 
> That was another one on my wish list. That new Secret Chief I saw on James looks nice indeed!


Tested 4 so far and they've all been great. Each strain has been fairly uniform and good dense super frosty nugs.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 7, 2016)

I am with Al on that one, Mothers Milk and Wolf Pack for me too. I love those huge OG/Chem plants that have crazy potency with huge yields of great bud. But, runners up would be Dream Beaver, The Fuzz, Silver Mountain, Bingo Pajama, SSDD, Dragon Fruit.

What I would personally like to see you grow out right now though would be Bingo Pajama, and Dragon Fruit and Wolf Pack. I don't think I have seen any grows of any of them so far and they interest me the most. You really can't go wrong with any of them though, it just depends on what type of plants you are looking for. 

James, and Amos thanks again for your input. I am still the paranoid type because things around here aren't quite that lenient yet. So security is important for me and I won't post anything until I am sure it can't be tracked to me. But you are right, I probably am over paranoid for the amount I grow. I used to do 2-3 1k lights with my buddy but now that I am getting back into it I will probably just stay pretty small for awhile with a single light and just a handful of plants. If the cops are looking on Instagram/Twitter then I would bet you anything they at least look these forums over a little to check for any easy targets. But I highly doubt they would waste their time on any home grower and are probably looking for the people posting huge 20k + light setups. I will give that Imgur a look over though I appreciate the tip. To Amos - I think me and you are on the same line of thought when it comes to Fems, and many other things for that matter. I tend to always agree with whatever your saying. I do believe I am right about Fem seeds not having anymore tendency to herm then regular seeds if done right - but I am also willing to admit I could be wrong unlike most people. 

@kmog33 , Go with Shoe at headiegardens on instagram and you will not be sorry. The service between him and SVOC is night and day. Don't get me wrong there is nothing wrong with SVOC and all of my orders until now came from there but back when I was ordering all the time they were pretty much the only option in town. What I will say is though is they suck at updating their in stock list - most of the appy crosses they list in stock aren't usually in stock. I'd say they update their list every few months? lol. They aren't very good at communicating that on e-mail when you ask them either. And a lot of times when you send your money in you will not get freebies with Bodhi orders. Most the time you do, but lots of times you don't. For me this is a deal breaker anymore with all of the other options out there. Shoe will give you his current stock list, let you pick whatever you want including whatever freebie you want and actually set it aside for you until your money gets there so you know what you are getting. He is also a great guy and don't mind talking at length to help you decide on something if you need to. I don't know anywhere else you are going to get that type of customer service. 

I have also heard great things about GLG, GreenLine, and James Bean Company. I'd say GLG is the most popular of the mix and I don't personally know much about the others. The only reason I still have never ordered from GLG is they require proof of age to make an account to order seeds. Which involves sending them a copy of your license or some form of picture ID which is a huge drawback for me. I don't really understand this since nobody else does this and what they are doing is already illegal so.... yea. If they had something I really wanted and couldn't get elsewhere I would send them my license. Same goes for SVOC, if they have something nobody else does I will order from them again. But until then, I will keep going with Shoe first, then probably Greenline/James Bean Co. next up for ease of ordering.


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 7, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> I have also heard great things about GLG, GreenLine, and James Bean Company. I'd say GLG is the most popular of the mix and I don't personally know much about the others. The only reason I still have never ordered from GLG is they require proof of age to make an account to order seeds. Which involves sending them a copy of your license or some form of picture ID which is a huge drawback for me. I don't really understand this since nobody else does this and what they are doing is already illegal so.... yea. If they had something I really wanted and couldn't get elsewhere I would send them my license. Same goes for SVOC, if they have something nobody else does I will order from them again. But until then, I will keep going with Shoe first, then probably Greenline/James Bean Co. next up for ease of ordering.


I've ordered Bodhi gear twice from GLG and didn't have to prove age or anything else either time. The only downfall I experienced with them is having to send them cash in the mail. I prefer CC processing, but I realize that's tough in the industry because of the stupid schedule 1 banking BS.

I'm Berning for legalization!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 7, 2016)

FYI. James Bean CO gets 2 thumbs way up in my book. They also just got new stock, I was finally able to grab a pack of the goji og and Angelica. If you've been looking, they are currently stocked, or were an hour ago.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 7, 2016)

@Nu-Be When I tried to order last year the website required you to upload or send in a copy of your ID in order to make an account to order seeds. I even e-mailed the owner to ask about it and he explained how to send my ID in. So not sure if they stopped this (hopefully) or if you just got lucky doing something different then everyone else. I prefer sending cash in an envelope - as long as the source I send it to is trustworthy.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 7, 2016)

Any info/anyone grown the Dread Beard? Sounds interesting.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 7, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> Well here is my list of my main gear any one Wanna help me choose what to pop next? I'm running some testers atm Rku x 88g13 and Jack Herer x Wookie. Going to a bigger room in about a week or 2. Options plz.
> 
> Doc d Bandaid Haze f2
> Bohdi seeds
> ...


Samurai! Please! Lol also


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 7, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Any info/anyone grown the Dread Beard? Sounds interesting.


Apparently it's "Dread Bread".

I think Drag Boat Jeffy gets pretty lit before typing up the menu on his site.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 7, 2016)

I love james bean co. They just don't have much for selection. I would love to get the fuzz as a freebie though.


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 7, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> which one would you pick?
> Apollo 11 f4
> tiger mountain
> Elfinstone
> ...


SSDD would be my choice,anyone looking for mothers milk SVOC just got a bunch in ,I'm ordering mine now


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 7, 2016)

single pack... rolls20 (roll20) discount... midweek song.

$72 with ship.

my ssdd just hit stateside. be here tomorrow. 6 days to my door.
with 20 packs, ill grab another single from them too.

give me more freedom to score the select 4 i want from GLG.

im looking at : tiger mountain, cobra lips, mothers milk, lovedawg, secret chief, & angelica

i should get 2 freebies from drag boat jeffie, correct?


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 7, 2016)

i have sfv og clone only.
like to see what b-man's hp male does to that og cut. especially in the structure.

i dont think dream lotus is/was better than the santa cruz cut.
love my bd cut.


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 7, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> Well here is my list of my main gear any one Wanna help me choose what to pop next? I'm running some testers atm Rku x 88g13 and Jack Herer x Wookie. Going to a bigger room in about a week or 2. Options plz.
> 
> Doc d Bandaid Haze f2
> Bohdi seeds
> ...


Goji,and dream beaver would be my choice


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 7, 2016)

SVOC just got some new crosses SSDD x chem4 sounds good ,the hashplant also,and a few more they just got


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 7, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> Well here is my list of my main gear any one Wanna help me choose what to pop next? I'm running some testers atm Rku x 88g13 and Jack Herer x Wookie. Going to a bigger room in about a week or 2. Options plz.
> 
> Doc d Bandaid Haze f2
> Bohdi seeds
> ...


That's quite a list ! I studied it a bit, then, after process of elimination, I eliminated everything except

Goji OG


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 7, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> To Amos - I think me and you are on the same line of thought when it comes to Fems, and many other things for that matter. I tend to always agree with whatever your saying.




You're a perceptive cat, no doubt. I have to admit, however, that if I see more than a couple paragraphs in your posts, I just skip to where I see "Amos" mentioned, and read the applicable lines.  Sometimes.


----------



## Junebud! (Apr 7, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> I love james bean co. They just don't have much for selection. I would love to get the fuzz as a freebie though.


Headiesgarden, he has the fuzz as a freebie.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Apparently it's "Dread Bread".
> 
> I think Drag Boat Jeffy gets pretty lit before typing up the menu on his site.


He fixed those haha! I mentioned the Quava on another forum and he messaged me about it so I told him about the Dread Bread too lol. He said let him know any of the typos we come across.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Apparently it's "Dread Bread".
> 
> I think Drag Boat Jeffy gets pretty lit before typing up the menu on his site.


It is dread bread, and its columbian mango biche x afghani. And bodhi said the terps on it should b insane

I think @strayfox gear hqs a nice female


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 7, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> It is dread bread, and its columbian mango biche x afghani. And bodhi said the terps on it should b insane
> 
> I think @strayfox gear hqs a nice female


sounds like potential for a nice new sativa indica classic!

just watched the columbia strain hunters a couple days ago and learned what the mango biche was


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 7, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> It is dread bread, and its columbian mango biche x afghani. And bodhi said the terps on it should b insane
> 
> I think @strayfox gear hqs a nice female


m. biche x afghani ...that's a fat cross.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 7, 2016)

Save yer doh for the 4/20 promo that BIG SHOE is having!! BOGO on Bodhi and a nice freebie list to boot... Give the brother some love on 4/20!!!


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 7, 2016)

e$ko uses the most famous mango biche cut of all... the plank cut

no mercy seeds too.
he's a sannie type...its like f8 or something.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 7, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Save yer doh for the 4/20 promo that BIG SHOE is having BOGO on Bodhi and a nice freebie list to boot... Give the brother some love on 4/20!!!


Buy one get one free?!!! dayum! I hope I can scrape some together for 4/20.

can you share the freebie list I don't see any mention of it on IG?


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 7, 2016)

how u order from headies the website sucks. u have to go via insta-corny ?

http://headiegardens.com/seeds/


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Apr 7, 2016)

Buy one get one you say? Sounds like I'll be hitting Shoe up on 4/20 as well!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 7, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> how u order from headies the website sucks. u have to go via insta-corny ?
> 
> http://headiegardens.com/seeds/


I hear that. I won't be ordering with my hash page. I'll make a new account for ordering.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 7, 2016)

@mucha_mota , @Lex Talioniss , @D_Urbmon Easiest way to contact Shoe is through IG, I know it sucks sometimes... There is probably an email... I am just lazy I guess... freebie list isn't out yet... I just DM (direct) him and say I want the 'in stock' list when I want to place an order....

ETA: The actual ordering part is just to send funds in to the address and include what you want or someway for him to link your order to what you DM'ed him... You don't even have to ask for something specific... That's just to avoid not getting what you want in the first place... you can do it SVOC style and just send it on paper and hope you get what you want.. But I'm sure y'all know that already.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 7, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> @mucha_mota , @Lex Talioniss , @D_Urbmon Easiest way to contact Shoe is through IG, I know it sucks sometimes... There is probably an email... I am just lazy I guess... freebie list isn't out yet... I just DM (direct) him and say I want the 'in stock' list when I want to place an order....


Cheers dude I'll shoot him a DM for the freebie list.


I just hit him up I'll let you guys know the freebies when he responds.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 7, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Cheers dude I'll shoot him a DM for the freebie list.


He said he would let out the freebies list once the care package from the B man gets to him safely...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 7, 2016)

I also hit up @incanlama which appears to have the same deal. Buy one Get one.


Does this mean GLG will be having the same promo as well?


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 7, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> @mucha_mota , @Lex Talioniss , @D_Urbmon Easiest way to contact Shoe is through IG, I know it sucks sometimes... There is probably an email... I am just lazy I guess... freebie list isn't out yet... I just DM (direct) him and say I want the 'in stock' list when I want to place an order....
> 
> ETA: The actual ordering part is just to send funds in to the address and include what you want or someway for him to link your order to what you DM'ed him... You don't even have to ask for something specific... That's just to avoid not getting what you want in the first place... you can do it SVOC style and just send it on paper and hope you get what you want.. But I'm sure y'all know that already.


get his email bro... PM it to me.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 7, 2016)

Oldschool Hashplant

pnw hashplant x 88g13hp




If that's anything like Dank Zappa watch out! munchie town!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 7, 2016)

Well Lamas freebies are completely at random and I asked if I could at least request from a certain dad and he replied "freebies are random and it's only for pre order deal". Kind of bummer. but still a sweet deal.


We can chose our freebie from SHOE but no list yet as Al mentioned above. But 35$ USD shipping to Canada. WOW that's 50 cad. YIKES!



Loving how fast these dudes respond though


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 7, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> @mucha_mota , @Lex Talioniss , @D_Urbmon Easiest way to contact Shoe is through IG, I know it sucks sometimes... There is probably an email... I am just lazy I guess... freebie list isn't out yet... I just DM (direct) him and say I want the 'in stock' list when I want to place an order....
> 
> ETA: The actual ordering part is just to send funds in to the address and include what you want or someway for him to link your order to what you DM'ed him... You don't even have to ask for something specific... That's just to avoid not getting what you want in the first place... you can do it SVOC style and just send it on paper and hope you get what you want.. But I'm sure y'all know that already.


I found SHOE email is [email protected]


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 7, 2016)

fuck. Do I go with Shoe or GLG for my Big appy order? Decisions, Decisions!


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 7, 2016)

Nothing against Jeffy and glg because I've never had an issue and I always get my deliveries quickly. But I second what others say about Big Shoe and Headiegardens. He responds to messages practically instantaneously and the man will go out of his way to try to find you the item you want. If all else is equal than that puts him a notch above


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 7, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> get his email bro... PM it to me.


I got you.. Brb


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 7, 2016)

@mucha_mota , I sent you a PM on how to get ahold of Shoe. If anyone else is having a hard time just PM me and I can direct you the way. Also you said you still liked your Blue Dream cut better then the Dream Lotus.. did you grow some out yourself or did you just smoke some from somebody elses? The reason I ask is there is 2 different cuts Bodhi used to create Dream Lotus. One was an indica dominant mother and the other was the Santa Cruz Blue Dream so half the seeds are more indica, the other half more sativa. Everyone I have read that has gotten the Sativa phenos say it is much better then the real Blue Dream cut. You are the first to say otherwise so am just curious since I have some going now. 

Amos, I completely understand man. I'd probably skip over my posts half the time too unless I was bored. I don't mean for them to be so long but usually there is 2-3 pages of stuff since I replied last and always a few different things I want to chime in about. It's hard to ignore stuff I want to comment about and then before I know it my post looks like a novel.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 7, 2016)

Seed junkie420 said:


> I found SHOE email is [email protected]



You sure? 

how does one get an @instagram.com email?


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 7, 2016)

This 420 is of the charts. I love it and cant wait to see the freebies.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 7, 2016)

yep. thanx. i can meesage him via help from doctrfrost.

see the list of availables from mr. shoe ...im not about the free. i want certain things. 
im def NOT ordering from a svoc type lemme give you whatever, substitute whatever, place.

very very specific. which is why GLG is good. you can see whats what. id rather pay $ to get exactly what i want.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 7, 2016)

stoner xmas bro. better than xmas actually. cause we get green jesus & elf-y mcDabs. & you thought kwanza was some weird shit.

this mr.shoe special is 4/20 correct?
we're talking to him about BOGO correct?


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 7, 2016)

roger
roger.
fox trot.
charlie.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 7, 2016)

i got a dream lotus cut from the dirty mitten. via a cut buddy. the santa cruz cut has been in my garden since 2007 (ish). no knock off. real deal. saty. indica nugz. 70 to 80 days. i have dream lotus seeds. went through 5. & got 5 to give to a member here. dream lotus is nice. i like blue dream more. nothing touches a classic. classic is classic for a reason. to each his/her own though.


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 7, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> You sure?
> 
> how does one get an @instagram.com email?


 I saw it on his instagram


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 7, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Nothing against Jeffy and glg because I've never had an issue and I always get my deliveries quickly. But I second what others say about Big Shoe and Headiegardens. He responds to messages practically instantaneously and the man will go out of his way to try to find you the item you want. If all else is equal than that puts him a notch above





mucha_mota said:


> get his email bro... PM it to me.


The man himself will contact you.... Haha.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 7, 2016)

Good to know on the Dream Lotus. Guessing you had both the sativa and indica dom phenos then if you went through a few of them. I guess I will just have to see how these do for me and decide if I still want to try and get a cut of the real santa cruz. It just isn't easy where I am at to get cuts, actually impossible unless someone sends them. But there are very generous people out there.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 7, 2016)

the "dream lotus" cut i had was great. dank. straight up. tasty. all that. let it go. space reasons. clone only reasons. cant make room for them all. if i didnt have BD. idda kept dream lotus. might even toss this very special caramel candy kush. she's mega fire. but she just dont give up enough nugz. imma grow one big ass last time to see for true. ill make space for gorilla grape though


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 7, 2016)

I've seen the headie gardens thing around here. Never thought i would use him since I don't have insta. How do we pay him? Can I use a CC? I just saw he likes vets which immediately means he will be the only one I use from here on out. thanks folks for the info!! @Amos Otis - Apollo 11 f4 really caught my attention as well. I just might have to go large this stoner x-mas and play catch up with you guys.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 7, 2016)

One more thing and it is far off topic!! but I can't keep it to myself. especially with all the help given to me on here. Check out project FI from google. Its a cell phone service that's cheap as fuck and works amazingly even in areas i never had coverage. And everything from my google or windows machines automatically transfers between devices. Kick ass and cheap. Been testing it out for a month now. I'm blown away, and I hope it helps some others save a ton of cash over their current rip of providers. peace 

And no I don't work for google....


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 7, 2016)

Holy crap! Shoe is da man! Instant contact and support. Thanks again folks


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 7, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> I've seen the headie gardens thing around here. Never thought i would use him since I don't have insta. How do we pay him? Can I use a CC? I just saw he likes vets which immediately means he will be the only one I use from here on out. thanks folks for the info!! @Amos Otis - Apollo 11 f4 really caught my attention as well. I just might have to go large this stoner x-mas and play catch up with you guys.


I send him cash. Cuz Big Shoe is the greatest. I simply cant say it enough. He may very well have earned all my business, despite any competitive deal. Which we all know how hard it is to pass a blatantly better deal. But Big Shoe, may have earned my total commitment.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 7, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I send him cash. Cuz Big Shoe is the greatest. I simply cant say it enough. He may very well have earned all my business, despite any competitive deal. Which we all know how hard it is to pass a blatantly better deal. But Big Shoe, may have earned my total commitment.


That's for real, the guy is like some kinda diety or something... Always humble, helpful, and knowledgeable.. And the dude never sleeps.. Yup.. He's The Seed Jesus..!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 7, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> I've seen the headie gardens thing around here. Never thought i would use him since I don't have insta. How do we pay him? Can I use a CC? I just saw he likes vets which immediately means he will be the only one I use from here on out. thanks folks for the info!! @Amos Otis - Apollo 11 f4 really caught my attention as well. I just might have to go large this stoner x-mas and play catch up with you guys.


No on the CC, send him a PM here at RIU and he'll figure out a way to take care of you easily...


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 7, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> No on the CC, send him a PM here at RIU and he'll figure out a way to take care of you easily...


Thanks buddy, I set up a instagram account and got a hold of him. he was more than helpful and beyond timely. My business goes to him from here on out! trying to get a list together right now 
cobra lips 
elfinstone
moontang
buddas hand 
the fuzz
chem kesey
and another that im not sure of yet. He doesn't have the applo 11 f4 at the moment


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 7, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> @mucha_mota , I sent you a PM on how to get ahold of Shoe. If anyone else is having a hard time just PM me and I can direct you the way. Also you said you still liked your Blue Dream cut better then the Dream Lotus.. did you grow some out yourself or did you just smoke some from somebody elses? The reason I ask is there is 2 different cuts Bodhi used to create Dream Lotus. One was an indica dominant mother and the other was the Santa Cruz Blue Dream so half the seeds are more indica, the other half more sativa. Everyone I have read that has gotten the Sativa phenos say it is much better then the real Blue Dream cut. You are the first to say otherwise so am just curious since I have some going now.
> 
> Amos, I completely understand man. I'd probably skip over my posts half the time too unless I was bored. I don't mean for them to be so long but usually there is 2-3 pages of stuff since I replied last and always a few different things I want to chime in about. It's hard to ignore stuff I want to comment about and then before I know it my post looks like a novel.


The Blue Dream cut and Dream Lotus are both very good. Gun to my head I'd probably go with the Blue Dream cut...but it's very close. I prefer the buzz from the cut. I find it more sativa leaning than the Dream Lotus. It just works well for me for a daytime smoke. I think I prefer the smell/taste of the Dream Lotus though. It almost has a grapefruit'ish taste to it (which I'm assuming comes from the snow lotus papa?)

I did find one Indica leaning plant from the pack of DL that I ran. It was very nice too. There wasn't.a bad plant in the bunch. I'm sure you'll enjoy them!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 7, 2016)

@hug


luv2grow said:


> Thanks buddy, I set up a instagram account and got a hold of him. he was more than helpful and beyond timely. My business goes to him from here on out! trying to get a list together right now
> cobra lips
> elfinstone
> moontang
> ...


That Moontang, I have a pack that I haven't touched... Haha. I did get some street moontang from the city a few months back.. It's never very good around here and that stuff was awesome. It had a sweet skunky nose and just coated your mouth in black pepper.. Tasty with a very mellow satisfying deep stone.


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 7, 2016)

found some nice pics of Congo ( pine ) x G13 H.P-"Congo Spice" on the web. the early reports say its out performing everything else ... 

test grown for Bodhi by " *Appalachian *" -


----------



## mendokush (Apr 7, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I also hit up @incanlama which appears to have the same deal. Buy one Get one.
> 
> 
> Does this mean GLG will be having the same promo as well?


I have been dealing with @incanlama as of resently. On top of his 420 bogo he also gives a freebie pack for every bodhi pack orderd, from his Appybodhiblazers freebies. 
If you guys are not famillar with his appybodhiblazers, him and some like minded people make f2's and crooses with bodhi gear (mostly Appy crosses) to be passed out free with bodhi orders and they are running a preservation of the more rare appy crosses. I just sent him my pack of Sensi Star x Appy to be grown out with a few other packs to make f2's with larger numbers for selection. On my most recent order with hime I got 3 packs of Lucky Beaver, Lucky Charms x Dream Beaver. Him and Shoe get all of my business


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 7, 2016)

Based on the glg email...the 4/20 special only pertains to jaws gear...pretty weak


----------



## Junebud! (Apr 7, 2016)

Shoe at headiesgarden is the man, I'm a customer for life, stand up guy and takes care of yah.


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Based on the glg email...the 4/20 special only pertains to jaws gear...pretty weak


Going to have to pass on those glg promos as well. The Blackberry banana kush x lbl sounds interesting, but I'd rather stock up on some appy pappy crosses than buy any of those other packs.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 7, 2016)

Agreed. Kinda a weird promo.. You only get hooked up when you buy jaws gear? Nah.. I want me some bodhi


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 7, 2016)

somebody let shoe know over on insta-corn ... check us out over here... birds told me they lining up 420... wanna lock in some shit... i heard he got PMs.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 7, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> @hug
> 
> 
> That Moontang, I have a pack that I haven't touched... Haha. I did get some street moontang from the city a few months back.. It's never very good around here and that stuff was awesome. It had a sweet skunky nose and just coated your mouth in black pepper.. Tasty with a very mellow satisfying deep stone.


well I can't go wrong with that. for some reason ever since I saw the moontang I have been drawn to it!


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 7, 2016)

Check your email again guys GLG just sent out the Bodhi promo


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 7, 2016)

To bad glg wasn't going with the draft that bdogkush had heard about. I would have hit up glg for some bodhi gear with that promo. I've been hearing rumblings of this shoe fella. Might have to drop him a line...

@GrayeVOx I'm a donk. insert foot here..


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 7, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> somebody let shoe know over on insta-corn ... check us out over here... birds told me they lining up 420... wanna lock in some shit... i heard he got PMs.


he has been getting some comm for sure. I know I had a 30 min convo with him. glad i did.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 7, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Check your email again guys GLG just sent out the Bodhi promo


Show nuff!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 7, 2016)

I didn't get the glg Bodhi email. Anyone care to relay its contents?


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 7, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I didn't get the glg Bodhi email. Anyone care to relay its contents?


my glg notice comes the next day. 2x. always. like hung up in the bowels of the internetz for a hot sec... and shits me two sets of messages. you def should see if u can save some $. if dude can give me just 4 of the 6 i want. im all in to snort me up packs. & save some scratch. thats what you do with these seeds right? grind em up. snort em?


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 7, 2016)

GLG bodhi promo.. holy hell..

Buy 1 pack of bodhi get 1 pack free..
buy 2 packs of bodhi get 2 packs free..
buy 3 packs of bodhi get 3 packs free!!!!!
No limit on the number of packs you can buy
Plus you get to pick your own bodhi freebies


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 7, 2016)

Basically buy one get one from the freebie list...buy two get two etc


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 7, 2016)

Holy hell! Did they release the freebie list also?


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes its the same one it's been.

Wolf pack
Legend OGx Snow Lotus
love triangle
jungle spice
purple urkle x snow lotus
blueberry snow
natural mystic
Pink Lotus (outdoor)
RM nigerian x afghani f2
snow temple
dragon fruit
strange brew
tt nl6 x app


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 7, 2016)

You guys rock! Thanks a ton!


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 7, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> my glg notice comes the next day. 2x. always. like hung up in the bowels of the internetz for a hot sec... and shits me two sets of messages. you def should see if u can save some $. if dude can give me just 4 of the 6 i want. im all in to snort me up packs. & save some scratch. thats what you do with these seeds right? grind em up. snort em?


We need to hang out haha


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 7, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> GLG bodhi promo.. holy hell..
> 
> Buy 1 pack of bodhi get 1 pack free..
> buy 2 packs of bodhi get 2 packs free..
> ...


money. need. more money. omg. i keep getting data base error. i think bob zmuda crashed the internet.
i wonder if the dope headz roaming zombie land near my house have any change? i mean, they ask me for change all the time. maybe my property taxes. nah. they dont need that shit right now. what for? b-man's calling. water bill. who? what water? whaaaater? thats free right? food. cats they dont eat food? i mean, versus several packs of bodhi gear, it looks like they can lick hair to survive? i saw my cat eat a lint ball once. so im thinking they're pretty resourceful.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 7, 2016)

Bernie says everything is free.. Except for those of us who have to pay it


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 7, 2016)

Also hitting up BIG SHOE via email. I'm ready to throw money at him...if he'll take it!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 7, 2016)

You guys are soo fucking hilarious.. Got my wife over here like "wtf is so funny?"


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 7, 2016)

Think I'm going for 6 new packs from GLG. Does that mean I get 6 packs free?!


----------



## Junebud! (Apr 7, 2016)

Bogo then yes buy 6 get 6 free


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Basically buy one get one from the freebie list...buy two get two etc


Right now or 4/20 promo?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Right now or 4/20 promo?


It starts 4/15 at 6:00 PM Eastern


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 7, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> It starts 4/15 at 6:00 PM Eastern


Thanks.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 7, 2016)

oh my lord


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Right now or 4/20 promo?


Gotta wait


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 8, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Gotta wait


Noooooooooooooooooooooo!




















No.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 8, 2016)

I am glad Shoe is starting to get more attention, he deserves it. I have sent him some pretty long messages in which he takes the time to look over and send me some lengthy ones in return with lots of great info. I can tell he truly cares and wants to help out. And as luv2grow said, if he supports vets that is a big thing for me as well. I will be making all of my orders out to him from now on as long as he has what I need/want in stock. I am not sure who to try out second if he doesn't have something I want but this incanlama fellow sounds interesting if he is handing out additional appy crossed F2s as freebies on top of the usual freebies. Is the only way to get ahold of him on Instagram? 

Stow, thank you for your description on the Dream Lotus and personal experience. I have seen a few of them grown out over the years and from the looks of it the indy mom and saty mom look fairly different in veg/flower with the sativa one having the huge long thin leaves and the indy one still looks pretty sativa and almost identical structure except it's leaves look like a hybrid mix or more indica instead of super thin like the sativa ones. I can tell already at this early of an age that 2 of mine are sativa and 2 are indica. Sounds right since it should be about a 50/50 since he used both females. If someone didn't know they were 2 different moms they could probably easily think it was from the same mother except opposite ends of the pheno spectrum. That is why I keep asking if everyones Dream Lotus they are referring to was the Satty dom one or Indy dom one because the Satty one is suppose to be much better. 

Also Stow, I think that the Snow Lotus does add some grape to the mix at times. I have heard others mention grape flavors before and the Sorcerers Apprentice I have smells a lot like grapefruit. Almost identical to C99 I grew out from FMS, which is an odd smell for an OG. It doesn't really have any of the normal weed smell and is very fruity. I couldn't smell the grapefruit at first but a few days in the jar and it was pretty obvious.


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 8, 2016)

Love that Bodhi dropped some new crosses....sucks that most of the IG dealers already are stating that they are gone. LAME.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 8, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> GLG bodhi promo.. holy hell..
> 
> Buy 1 pack of bodhi get 1 pack free..
> buy 2 packs of bodhi get 2 packs free..
> ...


Wow they really changed up the deals from the email they sent me but I like this one a lot more


----------



## Crab Pot (Apr 8, 2016)

I asked shoe if I could preorder some Bodhi but he told me that he's not taking anymore preorders


----------



## Joedank (Apr 8, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> my glg notice comes the next day. 2x. always. like hung up in the bowels of the internetz for a hot sec... and shits me two sets of messages. you def should see if u can save some $. if dude can give me just 4 of the 6 i want. im all in to snort me up packs. & save some scratch. thats what you do with these seeds right? grind em up. snort em?


thats really funny .... gotta go to the bathroom , just got some new seeds ...lol


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 8, 2016)

Im so happy abt shoes 420 promo

Im smoking a quarter ounce joint with a half gram of rosin in it for 420. Im freaking out excited.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 8, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> found some nice pics of Congo ( pine ) x G13 H.P-"Congo Spice" on the web. the early reports say its out performing everything else ...
> 
> test grown for Bodhi by " *Appalachian *" -
> 
> ...


Gave a friend a pack of these. Cant wait to see them grown outdoors.


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 8, 2016)

Can someone shoot me a PM with how to get ahold of shoe without having to sign up for Instagram? Wasn't planning on buying anymore seeds but the 4/20 promos look to good to pass on. When exactly is the next meeting for bodhi seed hoarders anonymous?


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 8, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I sent them a message after they said that they would not refund me and they did not reply, but then closed the ticket.. Haha. Fuck em, I'll be there martyr... I'm on the internet enough, I guess I can focus some of my time steering people away from there and to places like midweeksong for singles and shoe and glg for stateside orders... It's finally a true bean buyers market and we *will* pick and choose the companies that get their hands on our dough.. @thebonzaseedbank , doesn't even take good care of the bunk ass beans that they have, the bullshit they send out doesn't even germ most of the time... This is going to be fun for me...


Like! like! like!... Wheres the "love" button?? Hahahah stick a fork in those clowns, they DONE!!


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Gave a friend a pack of these. Cant wait to see them grown outdoors.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 8, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Can someone shoot me a PM with how to get ahold of shoe without having to sign up for Instagram? Wasn't planning on buying anymore seeds but the 4/20 promos look to good to pass on. When exactly is the next meeting for bodhi seed hoarders anonymous?


im being patient. but i got no response from him so far. not worried. ill shop at GLG np.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 8, 2016)

Joedank said:


> thats really funny .... gotta go to the bathroom , just got some new seeds ...lol


right. i mean. we hang & i hit the bathroom about 10x per hour. each time the powdered , jagged little shells , & half assed ring of crushed seed (b-man of course, only the best for my nose) (occasional topdawg if im splurging) grows larger and larger at the base of my nostril. 

what? as i turn , and a few pieces of crushed , odd shaped, seed shells fall from my nose ...on the table ...as we're rolling jays.

i answer. geeking on post nasal drips... & noting the shit falling out my nose was ...just a little "taste for the face".

swear dude. i bought a $20. just to do $7 worth. honor scout brah.


----------



## Junebud! (Apr 8, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> im being patient. but i got no response from him so far. not worried. ill shop at GLG np.


Give him time, he is a busy guy and usually on in late evenings.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 8, 2016)

not worried. surely. dude got a life too. plus i got time to get my $ right. wanna grab several specific packs asap. & fly that paper out to reserve my shit. ill give him 7 days. after that. glg. 3 for 3 all day. got everything in my mind. bending bodhi spoons via seed telekinesis. its chipmunks & cheeks theory. stash em if u got em. appy up. appy down.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> not worried. surely. dude got a life too. plus i got time to get my $ right. wanna grab several specific packs asap. & fly that paper out to reserve my shit. ill give him 7 days. after that. glg. 3 for 3 all day. got everything in my mind. bending bodhi spoons via seed telekinesis. its chipmunks & cheeks theory. stash em if u got em. appy up. appy down.


People already said he not taking no more preorders. Too many prolly coming in and wants to save some for everyone


----------



## calicat (Apr 8, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> e$ko uses the most famous mango biche cut of all... the plank cut
> 
> no mercy seeds too.
> he's a sannie type...its like f8 or something.


Broski I thought the planck cut was for Santa Maria? So, Santa Maria (planck cut ) and Santa Marta (mangobiche cut ) is the same ?


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 8, 2016)

i don't mind mind ordering from svoc as they have always been solid. I just don't like how you can't be exactly sure what beans you will ultimately get. In this day and age I don't think it's too much to ask to get a real time inventory. It seems like at times svoc goes out of their way to NOT tell you what is in stock or not. I could never really get any straight answers in my emails to them. My only real complaint though.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 8, 2016)

calicat said:


> Broski I thought the planck cut was for Santa Maria? So, Santa Maria (planck cut ) and Santa Marta (mangobiche cut ) is the same ?


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Santa_Maria/Unknown_or_Legendary/
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Colombian_Mango_Biche/Unknown_or_Legendary/

even better...

http://www.nomercyseeds.eu/en/santa-maria.htm

& santa marta & columbian gold & mango biche are thought to be the same landrace grown in different areas.

like the afghan line to paki, citral, ketema, etc...

you are right though. i call them the same. others call them different.

& i made a mistake. the plank cut is santa maria. which i always thought was santa marta as well. one is brazil. other is columbia.


----------



## calicat (Apr 8, 2016)

Got another question for ya MM. Sorry people its still non Bodhi related.

When you were getting Santa Maria leaning expressions off the Holy Princess. Did you run into phenos that were low yielding and top heavy with a weird glue kind of red berry smell? I saw it in the original cross and saw it some f2's ( assuming the initial cross was a f1) I made and a friend grew out. Headwrecking potency I believe stronger than the Blue Dream Santa Cruz cut.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 8, 2016)

pheno one




pheno 2

Bubba X Durban 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 8, 2016)

calicat said:


> Got another question for ya MM. Sorry people its still non Bodhi related.
> 
> When you were getting Santa Maria leaning expressions off the Holy Princess. Did you run into phenos that were low yielding and top heavy with a weird glue kind of red berry smell? I saw it in the original cross and saw it some f2's ( assuming the initial cross was a f1) I made and a friend grew out. Headwrecking potency I believe stronger than the Blue Dream Santa Cruz cut.


yes. that was the best pheno! lol. reminds of this caramel candy kush i run. low yield. stupid dank flowers. cant believe u mention that. the high from that plant is god like. amazing bottle rocket endless upward motion on a cloud of red berries & styrofoam smells. shit keeps you locked in the house too. u feel like a fire-fly w/ a light on your face beaming. uber dank. 4 to 5x stretch. mad space between nodes. & those sticky potent flowers. i just pulled seeds of that from storage the other day ! (to go with bluechem run) got 15 left.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 8, 2016)

bluechem. best ever. true fire from e$ko. one of his best.

wish he'd make like b-man & do santa maria x afghani.

if i grew outside, buy up all those jungle strains w/ afghani from the b-man.

im in love with afghan kush. i saw ice river has afghan88. was eyeballing that fierce. these are the males id keep. hit sfv, face off, and blue dream. i love those opposite connex. way sativa. way afghan. way og. make seed babies. & grow.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 8, 2016)

calicat said:


> Broski I thought the planck cut was for Santa Maria? So, Santa Maria (planck cut ) and Santa Marta (mangobiche cut ) is the same ?


Actually asking a question rather than answering one! You are human.... love ya broski


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 8, 2016)

how to tame the beast. i learned from holy princess. 

gg#4
 
 

the big ass basement series...


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 8, 2016)

UOTE="MojoRizing, post: 12492788, member: 912312"]Can someone shoot me a PM with how to get ahold of shoe without having to sign up for Instagram? Wasn't planning on buying anymore seeds but the 4/20 promos look to good to pass on. When exactly is the next meeting for bodhi seed hoarders anonymous?[/QUOTE]
http://headiegardens.com/contact-us/


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 8, 2016)

big shoe hit me back. got the list. 

whats golden road?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 8, 2016)

Anyone know what the new Bodhi drops are/were?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 8, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> big shoe hit me back. got the list.
> 
> whats golden road?


(pot of gold vintage x snow lotus)


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 8, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Anyone know what the new Bodhi drops are/were?


Sunshine 4
Hashplant 4
Orange Sunshine
Old School Hashplant
are coming to SVOC


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 8, 2016)

apbx720 said:


>


Or mayb they arent, lol. Indoor ruun!


----------



## limonene (Apr 8, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Sunshine 4
> Hashplant 4
> Orange Sunshine
> Old School Hashplant
> are coming to SVOC


Orange sunshine dammmnnnnn


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 8, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Anyone know what the new Bodhi drops are/were?


I dont think they r new...just re-release


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 8, 2016)

Ssdd moonrock mmmmm rosin coated with dry sift


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I dont think they r new...just re-release


Old School Hashplant is the new one.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 8, 2016)

@MojoRizing I sent you a PM in case you were still wondering how to get ahold of him. And I totally agree on SVOC, It does almost seem like they go out of their way not to give you the current in stock list. A lot of times I would e-mail them what I wanted to make sure it was in stock, they'd say something confusing that basically meant ok cool, then I would overnight it sometimes and still not get half of what I ordered. I mean come on.... Other then that they were great, always timely and never any problems sending lots of cash in envelopes multiple times. They should just hire one more person to sort through their stock and keep an updated list if they want to keep up with all these other new vendors. Because once you start shopping somewhere with great customer service like Shoe, there is no going back to SVOC unless you have to or they change how they do things.


----------



## limonene (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## limonene (Apr 8, 2016)

Can someone remind me which wookie has the crazy terps please?


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 8, 2016)

I thought they all did? But I believe the most common one is Wookie #7, and second most common is Wookie #15. Could be wrong on those though but believe that is right.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 8, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> (pot of gold vintage x snow lotus)


I grew out B's Pot of Gold Tester... it was real crowd pleaser! Kush funk on an OG frame... I'll bet the Snow Lotus tightens things up!


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 8, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> stoner xmas bro. better than xmas actually. cause we get green jesus & elf-y mcDabs. & you thought kwanza was some weird shit.
> 
> this mr.shoe special is 4/20 correct?
> we're talking to him about BOGO correct?





mucha_mota said:


> stoner xmas bro. better than xmas actually. cause we get green jesus & elf-y mcDabs. & you thought kwanza was some weird shit.
> 
> this mr.shoe special is 4/20 correct?
> we're talking to him about BOGO correct?





DoctorFrost said:


> @mucha_mota , I sent you a PM on how to get ahold of Shoe. If anyone else is having a hard time just PM me and I can direct you the way. Also you said you still liked your Blue Dream cut better then the Dream Lotus.. did you grow some out yourself or did you just smoke some from somebody elses? The reason I ask is there is 2 different cuts Bodhi used to create Dream Lotus. One was an indica dominant mother and the other was the Santa Cruz Blue Dream so half the seeds are more indica, the other half more sativa. Everyone I have read that has gotten the Sativa phenos say it is much better then the real Blue Dream cut. You are the first to say otherwise so am just curious since I have some going now.
> 
> Amos, I completely understand man. I'd probably skip over my posts half the time too unless I was bored. I don't mean for them to be so long but usually there is 2-3 pages of stuff since I replied last and always a few different things I want to chime in about. It's hard to ignore stuff I want to comment about and then before I know it my post looks like a novel.


Hello,trying to contact SHOE,I can't send DM .message on this tablet,really kind of upset with SVOC would rather spend my money with SHOe,if you can help that would be great thank you


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 8, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Can someone shoot me a PM with how to get ahold of shoe without having to sign up for Instagram? Wasn't planning on buying anymore seeds but the 4/20 promos look to good to pass on. When exactly is the next meeting for bodhi seed hoarders anonymous?


What is SHOE 4/20 deal


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 8, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> @MojoRizing I sent you a PM in case you were still wondering how to get ahold of him. And I totally agree on SVOC, It does almost seem like they go out of their way not to give you the current in stock list. A lot of times I would e-mail them what I wanted to make sure it was in stock, they'd say something confusing that basically meant ok cool, then I would overnight it sometimes and still not get half of what I ordered. I mean come on.... Other then that they were great, always timely and never any problems sending lots of cash in envelopes multiple times. They should just hire one more person to sort through their stock and keep an updated list if they want to keep up with all these other new vendors. Because once you start shopping somewhere with great customer service like Shoe, there is no going back to SVOC unless you have to or they change how they do things.


Man I ordered from SVOC twice and still have never gotten a freebie,I get disability check and it doesn't go far so freebies help me tremendously,if a home can help me contact SHOE I would rather spend my money with him


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 8, 2016)

Seed junkie420 said:


> Man I ordered from SVOC twice and still have never gotten a freebie,I get disability check and it doesn't go far so freebies help me tremendously,if a home can help me contact SHOE I would rather spend my money with him


http://headiegardens.com/contact-us/


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 8, 2016)

Seed junkie420 said:


> Man I ordered from SVOC twice and still have never gotten a freebie,I get disability check and it doesn't go far so freebies help me tremendously,if a home can help me contact SHOE I would rather spend my money with him


Please sir. Get logged into instagram. 
Personal message @headiegardens i will help u sir! Dm me if u get lost anywhere.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 8, 2016)

Seed junkie420 said:


> What is SHOE 4/20 deal


Buy one get one. New freebies will be released soon. Wolf pack, the fuzz and buddhas hand were last i checked


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 8, 2016)

Talked to shoe yesterday thru DM. Said he couldn't specify which freebie yet as he was waiting in a big shipment but that it was definitely bogo. Also said orders would receive strayfox testers until his supply ran out


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> pheno one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


killing it mogy!!!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 8, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> killing it mogy!!!


Thanks. As soon as I got the aero timer working for them they started to take off.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Thanks. As soon as I got the aero timer working for them they started to take off.


Timing is key in that deep scientific style!!! Looking good, I might need to swap some cuts with ya in the future


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 8, 2016)

luv2grow said:


> Timing is key in that deep scientific style!!! Looking good, I might need to swap some cuts with ya in the future


Definitely, just Get at me soon lol. Currently vegging out the last of them before I retire everyone lol. Got a bunch of crosses and bxs. But I'm getting married in October then going traveling for a few months so got a few buddies holding onto the ones I want to keep but probably in the next 2 month or so I'll be swapping everybody to 12/12 with 2 flowering rooms and a breeding tent for that run. Hoping to push out a few elbows and a good amount of f2s and new cookies crosses I'm working on ATM before the trip so I can break down for a few month and not trip on stock lol. 

My Tahoe is in very high demand ATM lol. I got one for mota as soon as she's ready for more mutilation lol. Lagging right now though but Just about ready. I like to take 20-30 at a time so she takes a bit to recover, but I took about 50 off her a month or so ago so she really took a beating this time.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 9, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Now let's get some mini Bodhi cannoli's up in here!!!
> 
> (they're a mix of tigermelon x dragons blood and super silver hashplant)
> 
> ...


Fill those fuckers up or roll a fatty


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> But I'm getting married in October....


Congrats! She has very nice feet. 



kmog33 said:


> I got one for mota as soon as she's ready...


Welcome to club 500! lol


----------



## Bubbashine (Apr 9, 2016)

Getting a nice little frost going now on this SSDD!


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 9, 2016)

Mountain temple donkey dick lol


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 9, 2016)

Jabbas stash. Pics just do not justify the straight raw bubba badassery if this girl. Soon i will photograph her in her natural state and retain her fat juicy dense rock nugs. I love this plant. Idk exactly y, great smoke, but something abt the thick ass branches and rock.nugs that swell huge starting from the bottom of each golf ball. 
I do have a great finished pic though


----------



## Mtn man (Apr 9, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Jabbas stash. Pics just do not justify the straight raw bubba badassery if this girl. Soon i will photograph her in her natural state and retain her fat juicy dense rock nugs. I love this plant. Idk exactly y, great smoke, but something abt the thick ass branches and rock.nugs that swell huge starting from the bottom of each golf ball.
> I do have a great finished pic though
> View attachment 3653208
> View attachment 3653209


Looks good JD Jabba stash is on my list I read somewhere Bodhi said it would be hard to finish a joint by yourself


----------



## Mtn man (Apr 9, 2016)

The Bodhi guide is where I read that


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 9, 2016)

For those of you disappointed with the GLG and BigShoe promos, here's a chance to get on the Al and Amos train with this trusted bank's huge promo. Go getcha some crap. I figure I have some already on the way....


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 9, 2016)

Mtn man said:


> Looks good JD Jabba stash is on my list I read somewhere Bodhi said it would be hard to finish a joint by yourself


Well its tough, idk abt all that though. I can smoke a whole one .
But i love the high cbd effect. No actual proof. But ive actually NVR had a strain melt away my muscle aches so well.
Im waiting to cross her cuz she needs 1.thinner leaves to allow light penetration 2. More stretch, so low 3. Increase veg vigor 4. And id like a headier high.
If i get any of these improvements im set.
So my boy @apbx720 hooked me up with some Sunshine Daydream! Pollen. And wes think it is bubbashine dom.Yeeeeuh. JabbaShine.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 9, 2016)

Mtn man said:


> Looks good JD Jabba stash is on my list I read somewhere Bodhi said it would be hard to finish a joint by yourself


That's exciting I got 4 Jabbas coming down in 1 week! 

one of them is ready now but it's going the extra week.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 9, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Well its tough, idk abt all that though. I can smoke a whole one .
> But i love the high cbd effect. No actual proof. But ive actually NVR had a strain melt away my muscle aches so well.
> Im waiting to cross her cuz she needs 1.thinner leaves to allow light penetration 2. More stretch, so low 3. Increase veg vigor 4. And id like a headier high.
> If i get any of these improvements im set.
> So my boy @apbx720 hooked me up with some Sunshine Daydream! Pollen. And wes think it is bubbashine dom.Yeeeeuh. JabbaShine.


Did you run your whole pack? I've got a nice somewhat stretchy lady in mine. She's a real backrunner. Small flowers at first but they've gotten nice and big in the last week here. Catching up to my Sweet Skunk x C99 which exploded in the early weeks(can see one of her arms leaning infront). Cali told me it could be the maui haze in the afghooey shining through.

really excited to see the difference between her and my favorite which I posted a couple pages back.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 9, 2016)

little love before 4/2o
12 beans. good look mrs b-man !


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 9, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Did you run your whole pack? I've got a nice somewhat stretchy lady in mine. She's a real backrunner. Small flowers at first but they've gotten nice and big in the last week here. Catching up to my Sweet Skunk x C99 which exploded in the early weeks(can see one of her arms leaning infront). Cali told me it could be the maui haze in the afghooey shining through.
> 
> really excited to see the difference between her and my favorite which I posted a couple pages back.
> 
> View attachment 3653439


I ran 6, only got 2 females. The longer stretchier green pheno i assume was snow lotus or afghooey dom and the other purpler golf ball nugs seems bubba dom. Shoeter stretch, long veg, faaat leaves


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm surprised Bonza just doesn't come out with some huge ass promotion giving out 100 seeds or something. If they are all junk, why not.. it will make a lot of fools buy from them. You'd think they would have gotten on here and tried to better their name after being called out, but I guess they figured it was best to just stay quiet since they wouldn't win that argument. I thought about picking up some FMS C99 from Attitude for their promo but am just saving the cash for the BoGo from Shoe. I do need another pack of the FMS c99 though, and still think the FMS C99 crossed to the Dream Lotus will be one of my favorite strains I make. Just have to see I guess.

JD, Jabbas x SSDD sounds like a great cross and I am sure you will find some very special stuff in there. And Mucha, gotta love getting extra seeds in the packs. I would have to say that probably almost half, or easily over a 1/4 of my Bodhi packs have more then 11 seeds in the. Usually it's 12-13, but for my rarer strains I picked up like Lucky Charms, Ancient OG etc they have 14. I think it is because the seeds were 2nds to start with so he includes more in hopes of you getting 11 viable seeds from the pack. I don't think anybody could go wrong picking up SSDD right now. Look at how much people love the Lucky Charms and it hasn't even been gone a year. SSDD probably has even a better reputation, if not the best from Bodhi so a year from now when there isn't any left people will probably pay stupid prices for them. If they are still around in a couple-few months I plan on picking up at least 3-4 packs just for the stash jar to either go through them in the future on a pheno hunt, or put them in the freezer and look through them 20 years from now when they'd be like a holy grail. I bet after SSDD is gone for good, 5-10 years from now it will be a highly prized clone only with a few of the best clones floating around, but only so many will make it after the 5-10 year mark.

P.S. - @JDGreen , how do you like that Mountain Temple, and what all did you find in the cross? I am starting to regret never picking up any. I got a couple packs of Silver Mtn instead which seems more popular. But this one has always interested me.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 9, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> I'm surprised Bonza just doesn't come out with some huge ass promotion giving out 100 seeds or something. If they are all junk, why not.. it will make a lot of fools buy from them. You'd think they would have gotten on here and tried to better their name after being called out, but I guess they figured it was best to just stay quiet since they wouldn't win that argument. I thought about picking up some FMS C99 from Attitude for their promo but am just saving the cash for the BoGo from Shoe. I do need another pack of the FMS c99 though, and still think the FMS C99 crossed to the Dream Lotus will be one of my favorite strains I make. Just have to see I guess.
> 
> JD, Jabbas x SSDD sounds like a great cross and I am sure you will find some very special stuff in there. And Mucha, gotta love getting extra seeds in the packs. I would have to say that probably almost half, or easily over a 1/4 of my Bodhi packs have more then 11 seeds in the. Usually it's 12-13, but for my rarer strains I picked up like Lucky Charms, Ancient OG etc they have 14. I think it is because the seeds were 2nds to start with so he includes more in hopes of you getting 11 viable seeds from the pack. I don't think anybody could go wrong picking up SSDD right now. Look at how much people love the Lucky Charms and it hasn't even been gone a year. SSDD probably has even a better reputation, if not the best from Bodhi so a year from now when there isn't any left people will probably pay stupid prices for them. If they are still around in a couple-few months I plan on picking up at least 3-4 packs just for the stash jar to either go through them in the future on a pheno hunt, or put them in the freezer and look through them 20 years from now when they'd be like a holy grail. I bet after SSDD is gone for good, 5-10 years from now it will be a highly prized clone only with a few of the best clones floating around, but only so many will make it after the 5-10 year mark.
> 
> P.S. - @JDGreen , how do you like that Mountain Temple, and what all did you find in the cross? I am starting to regret never picking up any. I got a couple packs of Silver Mtn instead which seems more popular. But this one has always interested me.


Yo, first i looove my mt temple. I popped 4 beans and got 2 females. One temple dom, my fav, other mixed. The second was a lower yielder and more fuely lime.
The one i kept and pictured is lemon lime pith and super third eye heady.

The silver mountain i think is more popular and ppl r finding amazing phenos. I dont say this in any kind of bragging way seriously and is more a testament to Bodhi, but i have got some very nice phenos with only a few females from each pack. Call it luck call it a blessing.

@limonene i believe popped more than i....

Dont regret silver mountain and i loove my mt Temple


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 9, 2016)

And i have @apbx720 running a cpl of the bodhi cuts i got and cant wait to see wat he can do with them. Including the mt temple


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 9, 2016)

I hear that man, sounds like a good one and I wish I woulda picked up a pack awhile back. It looks like they may be out of stock for good now. I am not going to beat myself up over it because I have so many other appy crosses but if it was in stock on the 4/20 promo I would probably pick one up. Another one I see that don't get much attention that could possibly be similar is Tiger Mountain which is Tiger Melon x Appy. So many good crosses it is hard to figure out what ones are truly best. Just like all the Milk crosses - A lot of people have grown out the Tigers Milk, and Mothers Milk but I don't think I have ever seen one single grow on Cougars Milk, or Lions Milk. That Fuely Lime pheno you found sounds like something I would enjoy, I love anything that is fuely,skunky, earthy etc. 

And also I know what you mean about finding keepers while only popping a couple seeds. I haven't grown out many Bodhi plants yet either but every single one has been a true keeper. Just makes you wonder what all can be found if you were to grow 2-3 packs of one strain and find the best couple. This may sound crazy but what worries me most about popping a lot of beans is trying to figure out which one will be the keeper. I doubt I will want to throw any of them out, even though I will end up having to.


----------



## limonene (Apr 9, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yo, first i looove my mt temple. I popped 4 beans and got 2 females. One temple dom, my fav, other mixed. The second was a lower yielder and more fuely lime.
> The one i kept and pictured is lemon lime pith and super third eye heady.
> 
> The silver mountain i think is more popular and ppl r finding amazing phenos. I dont say this in any kind of bragging way seriously and is more a testament to Bodhi, but i have got some very nice phenos with only a few females from each pack. Call it luck call it a blessing.
> ...


There is more variation in the mountain temple and some big old girls to be found for sure. How long is the bloom on that pheno @JDGreen ? 8-9? The silver mountain gave me 4 females but the best one that i absolutely LOVED didn't clone for me and i couldn't reveg due to a bug problem that i didn't want to take to my veg room. Im going to run 3 of my 2nd fave pheno and 1 of my third on my next run with some other stuff. Ive got 2 more packs and at some point ill try and find the winning pheno again, i think @lawlrus has found her.
Pheno number 4 that i didn't like - i gave a friend of mine 2 fully grown plants of this particular pheno and he is on week 4 and saying they are the best plants he's ever had in his room lol, cant tell him they were the worst out of the 4.
I have a friend running a pack of super silver temple that i gave him, not in bloom yet but i will put some pics up whenever i can, Im basically running through the bodhi strains with the best potential for big buds because I LOVE big buds!


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 9, 2016)

limonene said:


> There is more variation in the mountain temple and some big old girls to be found for sure. How long is the bloom on that pheno @JDGreen ? 8-9? The silver mountain gave me 4 females but the best one that i absolutely LOVED didn't clone for me and i couldn't reveg due to a bug problem that i didn't want to take to my veg room. Im going to run 3 of my 2nd fave pheno and 1 of my third on my next run with some other stuff. Ive got 2 more packs and at some point ill try and find the winning pheno again, i think @lawlrus has found her.
> Pheno number 4 that i didn't like - i gave a friend of mine 2 fully grown plants of this particular pheno and he is on week 4 and saying they are the best plants he's ever had in his room lol, cant tell him they were the worst out of the 4.
> I have a friend running a pack of super silver temple that i gave him, not in bloom yet but i will put some pics up whenever i can, Im basically running through the bodhi strains with the best potential for big buds because I LOVE big buds!


She finishes abt 56-60dayz. Still tryn to find wat i prefer but i find her squeezing more space outta my flower room hmmm suspicious....lol


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 9, 2016)

@limonene , can you describe your phenos a little bit? I have 3 in veg right now that I will be putting in flower in a couple weeks. They all look fairly similar and the structure of them already looks great to be so young. The only differences are slight variations in the leafs and a couple are more bushy then the other. I really like the bushier ones and am hoping for at least 1 female from them. I figure I will be running more Silver Mountain, and Dream Lotus next time so I have more of a selection to put against the ones I get this time.


----------



## limonene (Apr 9, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> @limonene , can you describe your phenos a little bit? I have 3 in veg right now that I will be putting in flower in a couple weeks. They all look fairly similar and the structure of them already looks great to be so young. The only differences are slight variations in the leafs and a couple are more bushy then the other. I really like the bushier ones and am hoping for at least 1 female from them. I figure I will be running more Silver Mountain, and Dream Lotus next time so I have more of a selection to put against the ones I get this time.


Yeah sure I've just dug up some pics too

In veg
 Pheno 4 biggest buds but longer flowering time   Front left of bottom pic is the keeper for me, smallest buds of the 4 females but densest and frostiest. The buds are kind of irregularly formed, smells of sick, bleach and gas. She takes up most of the front of that photo. Front right plant that's being muscled out had same smell but not as frosty. There is also back left that u can't really see a tropical fruit smelling pheno that is very nice, hairs are more orange on her.


----------



## limonene (Apr 9, 2016)

@JDGreen just found a pic of a revegged mountain temple from last year, had a kind of lavender perfume smell


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 9, 2016)

does somone have pics or a grow report on sorcerer apprentice??


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 9, 2016)

This is what the homie said about the strawberry goji...

"Super awesome! Shit tastes like fruit loops. High is very focused and creative with an awesome body stone that hits a little later."

Now that it is curing nicely the taste changes slightly.. The cereal is definitely still there but the Nepali is bringing the mouth coat og terps to the table for sure... The best Jane I ever smoked keeps fucking changing... Not sure who is going to take that title from her... I love cereal, clear headed high that thumps later.. Oh yeah, OG mouth coat, yes please? Check that box. Fuck yeah!


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 9, 2016)

Its bukaki time...  Ssdd. I think its the bubbashine pheno. But theres been a burnt rubber kickin in the last couple days


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 9, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> the strawberry goji...
> 
> The best Jane I ever smoked!


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 9, 2016)

@calicat @akhiymjames @D_Urbmon any one know abt the wookie 41


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 9, 2016)

Not I sorry.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 9, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> @calicat @akhiymjames @D_Urbmon any one know abt the wookie 41


Don't know about that one bro. I know that line is terps and flavor all day I'm sure it's a special pheno


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't know about that one bro. I know that line is terps and flavor all day I'm sure it's a special pheno


Yes, i ran the ssdd x wookie, so naturally wen the wookie 41 x ssdd tester came out, i was intrigued


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


>


I fuckin love ya Amos


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 10, 2016)

@limonene , thank you for those pics that is some pretty big plants you have there. Reminds me of about what I used to grow. I bet you pulled some good numbers on them too. Was there much of a yield difference on the 4 phenos? I know a lot of people don't care about yield but it is a deciding factor for me if it is of similar quality to a lower yielding one next to it. It's pretty hard to tell much of a difference in pictures like that where it's nothing but huge tops, but all of the plants look very similar to me in how they grew out. Very nice though, I hope I get a good pheno for mine this time, but I figure I will run a couple more next time and keep going through them a couple at a time until I figure out which one I like best after running a few different ones. I plan on Silver Mountain being one of my keeper strains that I run every time. 

@madininagyal , I am revegging a Sorcerers Apprentice right now. I wrote a little bit about it a few pages back but sorry no pictures. But I can tell you what I found out of one pheno, plus a male. It was a pretty decent grower, had the frostiest bud I have seen this far but have only ran a limited amount of Bodhi so far. It was way frostier looking then the Goji next to it, but the Goji was very greasy and so sticky it's crazy. Potency is about the same for both of them and is the best I have ever seen living where I do. The Sorcerers was more of a good feeling socializing type weed that just made you want to stay up and get into something. Not really speedy or anything, just very uplifting without really any sedating effects you find from indicas. The pheno I found doesn't smell much at all in flower, but after being in the jar for a week or so you can start to smell grapefruit pretty clearly. It doesn't have much of a weed smell to it at all, even after a cure and reminds me a lot of how C99 smells. The buds on mine were about average or a little smaller but were very dense so it had an average yield but I think it can be improved a lot this round. The buds started to turn a darker purplish tint towards the end but the room was cold at night. It had a little bit of foxtailing but nothing bad at all, the buds looked a lot like Snow Lotus dominant pictures I had seen before. 

As for her brother, I should have kept him but was sick at the time. He smelled like straight up Green Apply Jolly Ranchers. Not just a little bit like you relate most weed smells to, I mean it was identical just like someone was chewing on some jolly ranchers in front of you blowing the smell in your face. I want to find a female like that! I just don't know if that smell would stay during flowering and cure or not. But I do know that Sorcerers Apprentice is Bodhi's Cheech Wizzard Green Apple Jolly Rancher pheno X Appy. So obviously the mom smelled like green apple as well. Sorry for the novel, I just figured the more info the better if you were looking to grow them. You won't be sorry! I have so many Bodhi strains it isn't funny and it was my first pick to grow out.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 10, 2016)

limonene said:


> @JDGreen just found a pic of a revegged mountain temple from last year, had a kind of lavender perfume smell
> View attachment 3653667


b e a u t i f u l ...that last photo is so super sexy.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 10, 2016)

if you're shopping for a tent on flee-bay play safe. i just got ganked for $ by a fake seller from wisconson. item say located in wisconson. etc... lies !

actually, when you look up this particular guy via paypal... his phone # is chinese, his email addy chinese, etc. been nearly 8 days w/ my paper $ & nothing. 

lucky me. the auction said wait 20 days. got itchy. started my paypal (fuking frauds) claim early.

get my $ back ...gonna take 20 days. fucked up my 4/20 w/ b-man. 

publik service announcement. 

send an email to the seller & wait for a response if the $ is too too too good. what they say? if the $ is too good to be true, probably is... hope i can score a 2 for 2 bare min.

smoking a wish mountain + jack the ripper spliff to keep calm. i want ma appi papi !


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 10, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> if you're shopping for a tent on flee-bay play safe. i just got ganked for $ by a fake seller from wisconson. item say located in wisconson. etc... lies !
> 
> actually, when you look up this particular guy via paypal... his phone # is chinese, his email addy chinese, etc. been nearly 8 days w/ my paper $ & nothing.
> 
> ...


Amazon for the win!


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 10, 2016)

Purple Unicorn x 88g-13 HP testers
 
I'm posting elsewhere also, so sorry if you've seen this before, I figured some only frequent one canna "site"


----------



## goodro wilson (Apr 10, 2016)

I been wanting to try sunshine daydream for a while now
Someone post some pics of it !lol
Also is there any place that has lucky charms in stock I been wanting to try it forEVer


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 10, 2016)

Next run I will make lucky charms f2s for y'all. Just need to free up some space.


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 10, 2016)

Holy fuck you guys are all crazy. This is the fastest ive seen a thread hit 1000 pages and 20000 replies. Well done bohdie heads.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 10, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> @limonene , thank you for those pics that is some pretty big plants you have there. Reminds me of about what I used to grow. I bet you pulled some good numbers on them too. Was there much of a yield difference on the 4 phenos? I know a lot of people don't care about yield but it is a deciding factor for me if it is of similar quality to a lower yielding one next to it. It's pretty hard to tell much of a difference in pictures like that where it's nothing but huge tops, but all of the plants look very similar to me in how they grew out. Very nice though, I hope I get a good pheno for mine this time, but I figure I will run a couple more next time and keep going through them a couple at a time until I figure out which one I like best after running a few different ones. I plan on Silver Mountain being one of my keeper strains that I run every time.
> 
> @madininagyal , I am revegging a Sorcerers Apprentice right now. I wrote a little bit about it a few pages back but sorry no pictures. But I can tell you what I found out of one pheno, plus a male. It was a pretty decent grower, had the frostiest bud I have seen this far but have only ran a limited amount of Bodhi so far. It was way frostier looking then the Goji next to it, but the Goji was very greasy and so sticky it's crazy. Potency is about the same for both of them and is the best I have ever seen living where I do. The Sorcerers was more of a good feeling socializing type weed that just made you want to stay up and get into something. Not really speedy or anything, just very uplifting without really any sedating effects you find from indicas. The pheno I found doesn't smell much at all in flower, but after being in the jar for a week or so you can start to smell grapefruit pretty clearly. It doesn't have much of a weed smell to it at all, even after a cure and reminds me a lot of how C99 smells. The buds on mine were about average or a little smaller but were very dense so it had an average yield but I think it can be improved a lot this round. The buds started to turn a darker purplish tint towards the end but the room was cold at night. It had a little bit of foxtailing but nothing bad at all, the buds looked a lot like Snow Lotus dominant pictures I had seen before.
> 
> As for her brother, I should have kept him but was sick at the time. He smelled like straight up Green Apply Jolly Ranchers. Not just a little bit like you relate most weed smells to, I mean it was identical just like someone was chewing on some jolly ranchers in front of you blowing the smell in your face. I want to find a female like that! I just don't know if that smell would stay during flowering and cure or not. But I do know that Sorcerers Apprentice is Bodhi's Cheech Wizzard Green Apple Jolly Rancher pheno X Appy. So obviously the mom smelled like green apple as well. Sorry for the novel, I just figured the more info the better if you were looking to grow them. You won't be sorry! I have so many Bodhi strains it isn't funny and it was my first pick to grow out.


thanks a lots even if you don't have pics , that really help me your information, iwas looking for a social high seem like im on good tracks and green apple mmhhhhh!!! can't wait'!!!


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 10, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Holy fuck you guys are all crazy. This is the fastest ive seen a thread hit 1000 pages and 20000 replies. Well done bohdie heads.


i wnted to read from the start, saw 1000 page,get scared , asked my question directly ,got my answer so its all good


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 10, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> i wnted to read from the start, saw 1000 page,get scared , asked my question directly ,got my answer so its all good


Ive read all 1000 pages and its so fn hard to keep up with you guys. I come back and its thirty pages longer every time


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 10, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Amazon for the win!


not a fan of amazon. however, i see they got these cool boxes around the city for pick-up. every now & then i crack off some $ for mr bezos.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 10, 2016)

shudda scored the tent at the normal $. was trying to save some paper. wudda had my stuff set up already too. going to a flip/flop is a pain in my ass w/ my flower room.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> not a fan of amazon. however, i see they got these cool boxes around the city for pick-up. every now & then i crack off some $ for mr bezos.


Amazon pretty good especially if you order a lot and have prime free shipping and knocks price way down for lots of items too. Got a 4x4 shipped two days plain packaging too


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 10, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Also hitting up BIG SHOE via email. I'm ready to throw money at him...if he'll take it!


Man i dont know how to get a hold of SHOE I gave up,


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 10, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Can someone shoot me a PM with how to get ahold of shoe without having to sign up for Instagram? Wasn't planning on buying anymore seeds but the 4/20 promos look to good to pass on. When exactly is the next meeting for bodhi seed hoarders anonymous?


Yes if someone could help me would be appreciated


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 10, 2016)

Seed junkie420 said:


> Yes if someone could help me would be appreciated


I was able to contact him with Instagram, but other than that I'm not sure...


----------



## doniawon (Apr 10, 2016)

Jabberwocky..


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 10, 2016)

Seed junkie420 said:


> Yes if someone could help me would be appreciated


He is on here, somebody know his username here @Sour Sole ?


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 10, 2016)

Send Sour Sole a private message. That's Shoe's handle on here. I have already chatted with him a few times via this method.


----------



## limonene (Apr 10, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> @limonene , thank you for those pics that is some pretty big plants you have there. Reminds me of about what I used to grow. I bet you pulled some good numbers on them too. Was there much of a yield difference on the 4 phenos? I know a lot of people don't care about yield but it is a deciding factor for me if it is of similar quality to a lower yielding one next to it. It's pretty hard to tell much of a difference in pictures like that where it's nothing but huge tops, but all of the plants look very similar to me in how they grew out. Very nice though, I hope I get a good pheno for mine this time, but I figure I will run a couple more next time and keep going through them a couple at a time until I figure out which one I like best after running a few different ones. I plan on Silver Mountain being one of my keeper strains that I run every time.
> 
> @madininagyal , I am revegging a Sorcerers Apprentice right now. I wrote a little bit about it a few pages back but sorry no pictures. But I can tell you what I found out of one pheno, plus a male. It was a pretty decent grower, had the frostiest bud I have seen this far but have only ran a limited amount of Bodhi so far. It was way frostier looking then the Goji next to it, but the Goji was very greasy and so sticky it's crazy. Potency is about the same for both of them and is the best I have ever seen living where I do. The Sorcerers was more of a good feeling socializing type weed that just made you want to stay up and get into something. Not really speedy or anything, just very uplifting without really any sedating effects you find from indicas. The pheno I found doesn't smell much at all in flower, but after being in the jar for a week or so you can start to smell grapefruit pretty clearly. It doesn't have much of a weed smell to it at all, even after a cure and reminds me a lot of how C99 smells. The buds on mine were about average or a little smaller but were very dense so it had an average yield but I think it can be improved a lot this round. The buds started to turn a darker purplish tint towards the end but the room was cold at night. It had a little bit of foxtailing but nothing bad at all, the buds looked a lot like Snow Lotus dominant pictures I had seen before.
> 
> As for her brother, I should have kept him but was sick at the time. He smelled like straight up Green Apply Jolly Ranchers. Not just a little bit like you relate most weed smells to, I mean it was identical just like someone was chewing on some jolly ranchers in front of you blowing the smell in your face. I want to find a female like that! I just don't know if that smell would stay during flowering and cure or not. But I do know that Sorcerers Apprentice is Bodhi's Cheech Wizzard Green Apple Jolly Rancher pheno X Appy. So obviously the mom smelled like green apple as well. Sorry for the novel, I just figured the more info the better if you were looking to grow them. You won't be sorry! I have so many Bodhi strains it isn't funny and it was my first pick to grow out.


the one with the smallest buds (but loads of them) yielded the best and there is quite a bit of variation between the phenos, there was only 1 that i didn't like. I would say look for the quickest finishing, stickiest funkiest smelling pheno and you will have the biggest yielder right there AND the best quality. Win win.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 10, 2016)

i got 7 super silver straw lotus (ssh x gogi og , lotus dom) & 5 dream lotus.
im good on both those.

maybe you got an extra single pack of b-man u dont need?

this is the kind of "chemistry" that makes a private message unspoken sexy.
if i was gonna send em to you, then u better claim them


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 10, 2016)

@Seed junkie420 , I sent you a PM a couple days ago with how to get ahold of Shoe but Mojo pointed you towards his username here, just send him a PM. 

@limonene , thank you for that note. It's good to know what to look for when growing them out. I bet your favorite is the one that has the most appy in it, with the bigger buds leaning more SSH. I have always loved SSH hybrids. It seems like they add a lot of good qualities to specific plants. That is why I think Bodhi's Silver Lotus (SSHxSL) will make a great breeding strain since I am sure you can find a pheno similar to his SSH just with added potency. Then you could breed it to all kinds of things for some great crosses. 

@mucha_mota , Have you ever considered making your own tent from panda film and 2x4's if you are on a budget? I have used it a couple times and plan to make another room with it here soon. And you can make it any size you want, not whatever they are listed at. Just screw some 2x4's together for the frame, with one 2x4 running across the middle to hang your lights. Then get a staple gun and staple the panda film up or glue it if you prefer. Then for the door get like 12-15 ft of velcro strip from ebay to put on the 2x4's and the panda film itself. This allows you to make the door any size you want and place it wherever you please without having to worry about light leaks. I know just buying a tent is the easiest thing to do, but I am a do it yourselfer and building a tent is fairly simple and you save quite a bit of money this way for something that is actually sturdier and can be modified easier.

@madininagyal , I think you will be happy with Sorcerers Apprentice. I know Goji and SSDD get the most hype but I don't think it is necessarily because they are the best. I think it is just because that is what most people started growing out and they get so much recommendations that more and more people keep buying them. Nothing wrong with that either, they are awesome plants. Just saying there is more variety out there that is just as good as those IMO. Last night I made a list of around 30 B strains that I put above all others and would like to grow out first. It's just sad knowing unless something changes I doubt I ever get to grow a lot of them out. Hey if you like fruity chem flavors and huge yielders you should try out the Love Dawg as well. I haven't grown it out but have always been interested in it and read whatever I can. Not many have grown it out but those that have say it yields huge but is very potent with some phenos having softer type fruity flavors and others more of a chem layer to them. It has the same genetics as Sorcerers, just Triangle Kush instead of Green Curry OG.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 10, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> I been wanting to try sunshine daydream for a while now
> Someone post some pics of it !lol
> Also is there any place that has lucky charms in stock I been wanting to try it forEVer


     Try it, even the biggest weed snob nazi would be drooling over the ssdd. Im in love


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 10, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3654307 View attachment 3654308 View attachment 3654309 View attachment 3654310 View attachment 3654312 Try it, even the biggest weed snob nazi would be drooling over the ssdd. Im in love


Very nice apb!

What's the smell/taste like on that one?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3654307 View attachment 3654308 View attachment 3654309 View attachment 3654310 View attachment 3654312 Try it, even the biggest weed snob nazi would be drooling over the ssdd. Im in love


Looks like rock hard dense nuggets of pure beauty. That lady is lovely there great stacking and frosty too. Def would like to know the smell on that one. Makes me want to pop of few of these but way too much going on now. Next seed popping will get them in hopefully


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 10, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3654307 View attachment 3654308 View attachment 3654309 View attachment 3654310 View attachment 3654312 Try it, even the biggest weed snob nazi would be drooling over the ssdd. Im in love


is that the same pheno? looks like 3 phenos. love those last 2 photos. 

for sure the 2 photo is a pheno i recognize. hmmmm. time to hit the jar !


----------



## Scotch089 (Apr 10, 2016)

Old run of dwarfed ssdd from last year

Nice and stout, doesn't like a whole lot of red till a week or so in 12.12.

    

Edit: 120w-ish


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 10, 2016)

BOGO at Greenline
https://www.instagram.com/p/BEDC4iQE-wl/?taken-by=greenlineorganicsseedbank1


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 10, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3654307 View attachment 3654308 View attachment 3654309 View attachment 3654310 View attachment 3654312 Try it, even the biggest weed snob nazi would be drooling over the ssdd. Im in love


SSDD is quickly becoming a fan favorite in my area. The buzz is so unique, it's so mellow yet at the same time very strong. Very medicinal feeling. It's like wrapping yourself in a warm blanket and wearing a smile on your face for a few hours. Very few folks in my circle know that I grow and that it came from me so it's hard as fuck not to take credit when folks are singing its praises lol.


----------



## Slimjimham (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm looking to go into a legal recreational retail/grow in the near future... Realizing my passion can't be surpassed but my grow size currently is by many (I'm keeping things legal under the med rules, where many are going full tilt monster warehouses which are clearly not for the patient limit) and good for them, I'm just not trying to mess up a good thing and trip at the finish line.

So I'm popping a few seeds at a time when many others going far of the map have the ability to run many more seeds leaving them more likely to have better strains and phenos than me.

I'm one of the earliest medical patients in my state, and have a burning passion like you guys here! So for me not to have a fair chance would be a shame... I've been waiting for this day and planning as best I could for my chance at getting a spot.

Anyways is there a best place to get some top shelf bodhi and other elite pheno cuts? I would be willing to travel if there are shops in other states that have top shelf clean cuts. Or up for any other recommendations.... About the whole thing in general, feel free to pm me.

Don't get me wrong I have some great strains but law of averages if you pop more you're going to hit the jackpot more times.

...anyone else have experience in rec states, please pm me if you have any tips or experiences going through the process that you wish you had been told.

Thanks guys! #BodhiForPresident haha


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 11, 2016)

I wish I could pop more seeds too. I know just popping 3-4 of each strain and only getting a couple females each isn't the best idea since there isn't much pheno selection. But so far it seems each pheno has been a winner from Bodhi. 

Those SSDD look amazing.. It makes me want to pop some more of those next time. I popped 3 last year and only 1 was a girl but didn't get to finish her out. All 3 were very branchy, almost too branchy with tons of tops. I am not sure if all phenos are this way or not. Is there any special treatment you give the SSDD because of their branchy structure? I have always heard they yielded pretty good too. Yield isn't everything to me, but it is a big deciding factor for me and I don't want to grow any low yielding strains. I know small plants tend to be more potent for some odd reason but this isn't always the case. Just like that Goji from this last round yielded more then any of the regular euro breeder seeds with a lot more potency. That is why right now I have some Silver Mountain, Mothers Milk, and Dream Lotus in veg - all supposedly big yielding but very potent and mostly sativa dominant which I prefer.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Apr 11, 2016)

It really does suck to have space limitations. I have a 3 mom limit myself and could technically have more but I decided to just keep each enjoyable pheno as a mother for a few clone runs before f2-ing or selfing each pheno and then flipping the original moms. Of course If I happen across anything super amazing I would keep it around as long as possible. It drives me crazy sometimes, having multiple strains to get through and not enough room to run them all. Ahhh first world problems am I right. Lol


----------



## KingBlunted (Apr 11, 2016)

Just got an update from Bman himself in regards to info on Legend OG x Snow lotus on BB. He responded to my thread about that strain. I've noticed a significant reduction in germination compared to other B strains..but he settled it. No more Jade Dragon talk...



"seeds are old...
was a line i was going release but the testers always dissapeared or had to tear down...
i could not look at them sitting in my fridge any longer, so i decided to make them freebies.
they were going to be called jade dragon...
but since they never made it to market i saved the name for a new hybrid im working on..
seeds were made using the original legend og cut before schmoe went to his unjust federal vacation...."


----------



## Bubbashine (Apr 11, 2016)

A picture I took the other day of one of my SSDD! I used a Polarizer Filter & edited in lightroom.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 11, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Very nice apb!
> 
> What's the smell/taste like on that one?





akhiymjames said:


> Looks like rock hard dense nuggets of pure beauty. That lady is lovely there great stacking and frosty too. Def would like to know the smell on that one. Makes me want to pop of few of these but way too much going on now. Next seed popping will get them in hopefully


Bingo @mucha_mota 3 phenos. 1st pic is the bigger yeilding appy leaner.

The 2nd pic is the dreamy tresdawg leaner at 8 weeks, spoken of on cannavore s icmag guide. Same pheno on the 4th pic that ine was taken before harvest in the 10th week. Chem flavor w distinct artificial grape flav on final nose exhale. This ones special.

3rd pic pheno i havent really spoken abt because people prob would disagree or dismiss alrogether. Lets just say it tastes like a certain dairy product and the high is very medical.

Last pic is dried bubbashine leaner. My fave and seems to be everyone elses. @D_Urbmon describes the high perfectly. incredible flavor and stays in very high demand. They all do really. Bubbashine cuts my fave, but the chem is in very close 2nd


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 11, 2016)

That tresdawg pheno sounds so killer brother!


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 11, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Next run I will make lucky charms f2s for y'all. Just need to free up some space.


Sounds like you could use some Lucky Charms F3's


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 11, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Purple Unicorn x 88g-13 HP testers
> View attachment 3654057
> I'm posting elsewhere also, so sorry if you've seen this before, I figured some only frequent one canna "site"


Wow!! You are a lucky guy. Those are going to be some stinky gnarly beautiful ladies!!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 11, 2016)

Girls are really growing now. Still less than a month old from being dry seeds.








bubba dominant pheno. 









durban leaning pheno. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 11, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Sounds like you could use some Lucky Charms F3's


Ha. Let's chat. Been busy friend.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 11, 2016)

Out and about with a pipe full of cherry hashplant f2


----------



## Mr Hyde (Apr 11, 2016)

Either I have super slow internet or that picture has a shit ton of awesome in it. Took about 4 minutes to load.

Might be both!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 11, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> Either I have super slow internet or that picture has a shit ton of awesome in it. Took about 4 minutes to load.
> 
> Might be both!


Same here. The whole page did. hmmmm.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 11, 2016)

Joedank said:


> hope things get better missin your swwet bud shots


Got some OMG x GHASH shots coming soon I owe B that much... And some Gage soon too... Thanks mate, might be kissing the growing goodbye totally... Few months left. I feel totally dead and detached. Empty.


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 11, 2016)

Mothers milk day 32










































peace


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 11, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Got some OMG x GHASH shots coming soon I owe B that much... And some Gage soon too... Thanks mate, might be kissing the growing goodbye totally... Few months left. I feel totally dead and detached. Empty.


Thanks so much mad hamish, ur contributions are invaluable.
I get wat u mean, sometimes as a grower u just cant get out on the box. Good luck sir and the very best of my wishes.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 11, 2016)

Tryn to tease out some info on bodhis new and or lesser known females so @akhiymjames @calicat @COGrown @joeypotseed @Joedank @pnwmystery @FlakeyFoont and other ppl i may have forgooot! Lol lemme know if u got any at all info on the following....

Wookie 41(big fusion), fat cherry, butterscotch (Hawaiian?),cherry-o, kashmir 22, and axis


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 11, 2016)

Damn dudes Mr. Nice has passed away. R.I.P.

fuckcancer


----------



## Bubbashine (Apr 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Damn dudes Mr. Nice has passed away. R.I.P.
> 
> fuckcancer


IKR it suck he was a legend in the game.


----------



## futant (Apr 11, 2016)

Bob Z your a man after my own heart. I keep the bowl outa my pics of US Forestry and Fed land...... but 
OREGON "F*ck Gaurdrails" !


----------



## futant (Apr 11, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> IKR it suck he was a legend in the game.


A blow to the heart of every outlaw on Earth.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Damn dudes Mr. Nice has passed away. R.I.P.





Bubbashine said:


> IKR it suck he was a legend in the game.


You worry too much
You make yourself sad
You can't cheat death
But don't feel so bad
Enjoy the day while you still can
It's just like the weather
And quit complaining brother
No one lives forever

I'm still here and
Dancing while the Grim Reaper
Cuts cuts cuts but he can't cut me
{ I'm clever as can be
And I'm very quick
But don't forget
You've only got so many tricks}
No one lives forever !

You won't beat The Reaper at his game
For very long but just the same
Who cares? there's no place safe to hide
Nowhere to run no time to cry
So make your plans while you still can
Because one day your life will end

Drink a toast, down the cup
Drink to bones that turn to dust
Cause
No one, no one, no one, no one...
No one lives forever! 
- D Elfman


----------



## Brian Savage (Apr 11, 2016)

Did he ever make Appy x Cookies?
Think its possible to find Space Cake seeds anywhere??


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 11, 2016)

Brian Savage said:


> Did he ever make Appy x Cookies?
> Think its possible to find Space Cake seeds anywhere??


Space Cake is still in stock at GLG, that's where I got my pack.


----------



## Brian Savage (Apr 11, 2016)

ok thanks!!! much appreciated.


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 11, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3654883
> Out and about with a pipe full of cherry hashplant f2


Amazing looking place


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 11, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> if you're shopping for a tent on flee-bay play safe. i just got ganked for $ by a fake seller from wisconson. item say located in wisconson. etc... lies !
> 
> actually, when you look up this particular guy via paypal... his phone # is chinese, his email addy chinese, etc. been nearly 8 days w/ my paper $ & nothing.
> 
> ...


Let's me know where they are at and I will sort it for ya. Not allowing anyone in my state rip off a bodhi homie lol.


----------



## imgoingplaces (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey guys is rocky mountain a good place to get bodhi from?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 11, 2016)

imgoingplaces said:


> Hey guys is rocky mountain a good place to get bodhi from?


Big shoe on IG and GLG are the only ones I use for my Bodhi purchases... There are plenty of other good ones tho.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2016)

imgoingplaces said:


> Hey guys is rocky mountain a good place to get bodhi from?


Yes they are one of the many legit banks in the US now. Didn't even know they carried Bodhi as last time I checked they only had a few breeders on there. Good to see B man being sold in the USA like it is. They even have the BC Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp I tested. Only 30 of those packs made


----------



## doniawon (Apr 11, 2016)

imgoingplaces said:


> Hey guys is rocky mountain a good place to get bodhi from?


Wondering this myself??


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 11, 2016)

Idk if i posted this, but some more mt temple 
  
God i gotta get a better camera lol sooo blurry


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 11, 2016)

What about playing with the settings? I use a really old camera to take my pics and I feel like they are pretty decent quality.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> What about playing with the settings? I use a really old camera to take my pics and I feel like they are pretty decent quality.


This was taken with my phone camera, which has been subject to a year of fierce neglect and domestic abuse. Lol my cousin drops by and takes some killer pictures but to get him off his... well im sure we all have lazy family help lol

I will achieve a upgraded camera, i owe this to the testing community.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> This was taken with my phone camera, which has been subject to a year of fierce neglect and domestic abuse. Lol my cousin drops by and takes some killer pictures but to get him off his... well im sure we all have lazy family help lol
> 
> I will achieve a upgraded camera, i owe this to the testing community.


Harvest time will be getting a real nice dslr. I know they're expensive but can get some for cheap in my area. I have a decent cam a good buddy hooked me up with that takes great pics but I need one of them dslr with a couple lenses take great shots and macros too


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 11, 2016)

R.I.P Mr. Nice. He will be missed, but his name will live on forever for all he has done, and in the end that is about all any of us can hope for. 

I plan on getting a camera myself, I don't want to take anything with my phone but you can pick up an old digital camera pretty cheap anymore. You don't need some latest and greatest camera to take good pics.. I know they keep getting better and better and perhaps that would help for the extreme close up shots but the digital camera I had 10 years ago

@skunkd0c , thanks for those Mothers Milk pics. I always love to see any appy crosses and these really interest me since I have 3 in veg right now that will be flipped in the next week or two. If you have any extra info about them or different phenos you find please feel free to share. I picked these Mothers Milk this time over running more Gojis because I think they have the same potential and are more up my ally since I am a Chem fan.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 11, 2016)

stay tuned fellow Bodhi-fans..
I have a purple pink lotus male, and it has the most crystals I've ever seen on a male.
been chargin my digi cam so I can snap pics tonight.
this is my first purple male, after maybe 200 or so in my life.
also my first male with trichomes too


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 11, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> stay tuned fellow Bodhi-fans..
> I have a purple pink lotus male, and it has the most crystals I've ever seen on a male.
> been chargin my digi cam so I can snap pics tonight.
> this is my first purple male, after maybe 200 or so in my life.
> also my first male with trichomes too


I'm excited to see!


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 11, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Let's me know where they are at and I will sort it for ya. Not allowing anyone in my state rip off a bodhi homie lol.


bless dude. nothing u can do. cause really we need to gang a flight to china. dude had only activity on ebay in 2008 as a buyer. all the sellers that still exist ...are chinese too. i did my research. paypal making me wait. they gave me claim status after i called them. used to not be able to call those paypal as$holes cause they lay in bed w/ ebay. despite my 4/2o plans, ill get my $ back. seeds they come & go. grab some for sure. just not a zmuda score


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 11, 2016)

imgoingplaces said:


> Hey guys is rocky mountain a good place to get bodhi from?


They have a very small selection of Bodhi and you also need a med card to order.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Apr 11, 2016)

@greasemonkeymann So you're saying you wanna send everyone some of this super pollen?


----------



## Joedank (Apr 11, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Got some OMG x GHASH shots coming soon I owe B that much... And some Gage soon too... Thanks mate, might be kissing the growing goodbye totally... Few months left. I feel totally dead and detached. Empty.


keep the things that make you happy close to you ....


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 11, 2016)

little bleached on day 57 going to take this girl down this week. Boysenberry Hashplant #7


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 11, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> R.I.P Mr. Nice. He will be missed, but his name will live on forever for all he has done, and in the end that is about all any of us can hope for.
> 
> I plan on getting a camera myself, I don't want to take anything with my phone but you can pick up an old digital camera pretty cheap anymore. You don't need some latest and greatest camera to take good pics.. I know they keep getting better and better and perhaps that would help for the extreme close up shots but the digital camera I had 10 years ago
> 
> @skunkd0c , thanks for those Mothers Milk pics. I always love to see any appy crosses and these really interest me since I have 3 in veg right now that will be flipped in the next week or two. If you have any extra info about them or different phenos you find please feel free to share. I picked these Mothers Milk this time over running more Gojis because I think they have the same potential and are more up my ally since I am a Chem fan.


sorry mate i can't help that much this is the first bodhi cross i have run so i do not have any experience of other appy crosses 
only the good results that most seem to have with them 

i only had a few females, i kept the better one to see how it runs as a clone
2 of the females had lots of resin , one of them had medium resin and the flat stem mutation thing going on, this one had a very strong petrol smell with a lemon sherbet taste but shitty yield
there seems to be lots of phenotypes in this cross all my plants were different 

the one i kept has very little smell when growing which worried me at first, but now i see it as a bonus its pretty stealthy to grow
when its dry it has a nice sweet toffee/caramel smell in the bag
it yields pretty well too, she makes lots of resin but the potency seems average to me

the best thing about this plant is the calyx to leaf to steam ratio of the finished buds, they are very "clean" and look very nice in the bag lots of crystals fall off plenty of sugar in the bottom of the bag 
virtually no leaf or steam in the buds
overly large medium hard calyx that "fluff" up a lot when crumbled

peace


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 11, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> I wish I could pop more seeds too. I know just popping 3-4 of each strain and only getting a couple females each isn't the best idea since there isn't much pheno selection. But so far it seems each pheno has been a winner from Bodhi.
> 
> Those SSDD look amazing.. It makes me want to pop some more of those next time. I popped 3 last year and only 1 was a girl but didn't get to finish her out. All 3 were very branchy, almost too branchy with tons of tops. I am not sure if all phenos are this way or not. Is there any special treatment you give the SSDD because of their branchy structure? I have always heard they yielded pretty good too. Yield isn't everything to me, but it is a big deciding factor for me and I don't want to grow any low yielding strains. I know small plants tend to be more potent for some odd reason but this isn't always the case. Just like that Goji from this last round yielded more then any of the regular euro breeder seeds with a lot more potency. That is why right now I have some Silver Mountain, Mothers Milk, and Dream Lotus in veg - all supposedly big yielding but very potent and mostly sativa dominant which I prefer.


She is pretty branchy but that fits my style. It works very well w her if u top her young, grow about 3-5 main branches, then top those mains about a week before flip. Then u end up w a shit load of abt 12" long branch colas. If u time it right, she basically scrogs herself without a screen or any training and very little support at all. Makes it very convienient when u dnt have time to train each plant! 

I friggin love this strain man for me its the closest to the total package ive ever got. Keep in mind ive got 2 goji fems in veg rn tho!


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 11, 2016)

skunkd0c said:


> Mothers milk day 32
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Very! Happy bushes!!Ive got 2 mm seedling in veg rn. Funky ass stem rub! So stoked for these! Bout another pack based off stem rub alone haha. How would u describe the smell, flavor, high??

Edit: sorry bud, didnt read before posting i think u already answered my question

And dude that top calyx on the 4th pic tho!! Geez! On swole!! "Big ass titties"


----------



## Scotch089 (Apr 11, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> little bleached on day 57 going to take this girl down this week. Boysenberry Hashplant #7View attachment 3655166


Pleeease give an update on that, been thinking I need it in my life


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 11, 2016)

ow e get to play w/ a b-man cut of gogi.

thanks amigo. 

marinate ur pork chops , so they tasty , then fly them to my grill.

si es "dank", te lo juro , voy a disfrutar lo !


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 11, 2016)

Hells yeah, just put in my order for my new 137 mesh dry sift screen. 

Thumbs up for them indica headies!


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Apr 11, 2016)

Got a couple blueberry hashplant seeds. One in hydro one soil. Guna put the soil outdoors. First run with bodhi.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hells yeah, just put in my order for my new 137 mesh dry sift screen.
> 
> Thumbs up for them indica headies!


woohoooo!!! gotta love some new hash making toys!


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks @skunkd0c for your description of those Mothers Milk. That is what I was asking about, I was just wondering what all you found and appreciate the input. I am guessing that means either the pics you have at 32 days are from awhile back or this is your second run from clones instead of seeds. It's a shame the one you kept only ended up being average potency, I bet some of the others were probably better then? I have heard some great things about Mothers Milk and that is why I chose it this time myself. I prefer a plant to have a strong ass smell but it isn't something that is necessary for me to keep them. I guess a lot of people get the powdered milk smell with them and that is one reason it's named Mothers Milk.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 12, 2016)

Ooh baby I can't wait to try this Jabbas Stash girl. Sorry to keep posting her over and over haha. But ooooh baby she's my favorite out of the pack, she's just beautiful. And she is DONE at 8 weeks. Not a single pistil still alive and calyx's are swollen. I haven't checked the trichs but I think it's safe to say she done.  She's really fucking easy to please too. Low maintenance. I love that.

I almost didn't keep the clones of her. Her and another plant had zero branching when they entered flower and I didn't like that. But I do have copies of her. Her bottoms reached a bit but the other one didn't at all it's just a bud stick haha.

I might actually try to pull off a mono crop or two of her if she passes the smoke test


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 12, 2016)

and the rest of them.  Sorry no macros till harvest. That damn HPS.


and honestly it was a shitty run. Light schedule interrupted in the early weeks, lost 2 plants to bananas, I didn't put the tent shell back up(no reflective material) and I had no fans running. I did no justice.

 
no branching. 

LOVING this one too.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 12, 2016)

Keep on sharing, the pics don't get old. That is one beautiful plant, and I highly doubt she fails the smoke test unless you don't like Bubba. You can really see the Bubba in her for sure. All the bubba crosses I have grown do not like to branch either and would prefer being totem poles. They would be great fro SOG growers if they weren't so darn slow at vegging. 

I also like the looks of the first one, and the last one you showed the best. But it is always best to keep a clone of all until after you get to try them out and decide. I bet the buds are super dense too. I wish more people would post pictures up of their different phenotypes so you could see the whole plant. Perfect job on the pics man, I prefer these over the close ups. Of course both are nice to have, but I'd rather look at the whole plant.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks @DoctorFrost!  Usually I like to take the closeups more but you are absolutely right, full plant pictures tell a better story. I'm going to keep that in mind for the future!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 12, 2016)

Took down a few of my keeper mothers milk, been too long since this has been around. This is the standard that all plants get held too, if it doesn't hold up against this plant it's doesn't stay in the rotation, so far there is nothing else that has stuck.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 12, 2016)

@Moderndayhippy , I LOVE that Mothers Milk and it is inspiring, hoping to find one like that in my seeds. How many girls did it take to find that pheno? And were they all good for you, or were some just average? I had/have high hopes for this strain and the talk of it possibly only being average has me a little worried thinking I should have went with something else. But then I see someone else like yourself post right afterwards with this. So now I feel a little better about my decision for Mothers Milk. Just not sure if I will pop more Mothers Milk next time or pop more Goji instead.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 12, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> @Moderndayhippy , I LOVE that Mothers Milk and it is inspiring, hoping to find one like that in my seeds. How many girls did it take to find that pheno? And were they all good for you, or were some just average? I had/have high hopes for this strain and the talk of it possibly only being average has me a little worried thinking I should have went with something else. But then I see someone else like yourself post right afterwards with this. So now I feel a little better about my decision for Mothers Milk. Just not sure if I will pop more Mothers Milk next time or pop more Goji instead.


You sir made a great decision, I've said it several times in this thread but it's so long I'll say it again. I popped a pack of MM a pack of prayer tower a pack of biker kush along with 20 or so freebies at the same time along with my keeper from a pack of white lotus, I got 4 female MM and those 4 were without a doubt the best 4 plants out of all 30+ females. Prayer tower was disappointing white lotus I had a nice keeper biker kush was pretty nice but mothers milk made everything seem average at best.
Took us a good year to narrow those 4 down to this one.


----------



## greywind (Apr 12, 2016)

Happiness is finally placing an order for some Bodhi gear! I put my first order in with Greenline Organics for a pack of Purple Wookie and requested that the free pack be an Appalachia cross, in the preferential order of The Fuzz, Wolf Pack, Bingo Pajama, or Strawberry Mountain. Cheers!


----------



## greywind (Apr 12, 2016)

Moderndayhippy said:


> You sir made a great decision, I've said it several times in this thread but it's so long I'll say it again. I popped a pack of MM a pack of prayer tower a pack of biker kush along with 20 or so freebies at the same time along with my keeper from a pack of white lotus, I got 4 female MM and those 4 were without a doubt the best 4 plants out of all 30+ females. Prayer tower was disappointing white lotus I had a nice keeper biker kush was pretty nice but mothers milk made everything seem average at best.
> Took us a good year to narrow those 4 down to this one.


That's nice to hear. If I have it my way this week, I'll be placing another Bodhi order and Mother's Milk is a major possibility, along with a few other Appalachia crosses.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 12, 2016)

Thank you, I believe I do remember reading you say that a long long time ago but everything gets mixed up after reading so many things and 100s of pages. That is great to hear that all 4 of your phenos were so good it was hard to figure out the keeper. That means even if I only end up with 1-2 girls I should have something nice this go round. I really don't have many going just 3 Dream Lotus, 3 Silver Mountain, 3 Mothers Milk, and 1 Dream Beaver. Hoping for 5-6 girls and will probably pop more of the same next time just to pheno hunt a little bit instead of something different. 

As much as I love Chem it is hard not to pop one of the Chem strains instead of the OG strains. I just seen some lovely pictures of The Fuzz over on another forum that finally made me post my first post asking his opinions on them. Between The Fuzz, Cobra Lips, Wolf Pack, MoonTang, stardawg x Gogi, and Sunshine 4 it is hard to make a choice on which would have the most chem funk, and be sativa dominant, with good yields and potency. They all bring something different to the table but after those Fuzz pictures it is leading in my mind right now. I would rather have MoonTang with the real Chem 91 VA but I really like the Appy and figure he would bring more chem funk then the Snow Lotus would with the MoonTang. Too many strains and no way to grow them all out. It really is hard to pick something to run next, that isn't a joke.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 12, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Between The Fuzz, Cobra Lips, Wolf Pack, MoonTang, stardawg x Gogi, and Sunshine 4 it is hard to make a choice on which would have the most chem funk, and be sativa dominant, with good yields and potency. Too many strains and no way to grow them all out. It really is hard to pick something to run next, that isn't a joke.


If you need some help, I'll check out those Sunshine #4's for you! I haven't seen those available anywhere for a while...


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 12, 2016)

Idk where neome expects.to get ss4 .... except one of my boooys, whos got a cplepacks on the way i believe. And my best most favorite vendor ever, locked me down an cali-o x ssdd. 
How cool is that shit! We r some lucky fux out here in the desert


jpdnkstr said:


> If you need some help, I'll check out those Sunshine #4's for you! I haven't seen those available anywhere for a while...


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 12, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Thank you, I believe I do remember reading you say that a long long time ago but everything gets mixed up after reading so many things and 100s of pages. That is great to hear that all 4 of your phenos were so good it was hard to figure out the keeper. That means even if I only end up with 1-2 girls I should have something nice this go round. I really don't have many going just 3 Dream Lotus, 3 Silver Mountain, 3 Mothers Milk, and 1 Dream Beaver. Hoping for 5-6 girls and will probably pop more of the same next time just to pheno hunt a little bit instead of something different.
> 
> As much as I love Chem it is hard not to pop one of the Chem strains instead of the OG strains. I just seen some lovely pictures of The Fuzz over on another forum that finally made me post my first post asking his opinions on them. Between The Fuzz, Cobra Lips, Wolf Pack, MoonTang, stardawg x Gogi, and Sunshine 4 it is hard to make a choice on which would have the most chem funk, and be sativa dominant, with good yields and potency. They all bring something different to the table but after those Fuzz pictures it is leading in my mind right now. I would rather have MoonTang with the real Chem 91 VA but I really like the Appy and figure he would bring more chem funk then the Snow Lotus would with the MoonTang. Too many strains and no way to grow them all out. It really is hard to pick something to run next, that isn't a joke.


That ss4 everytime it shows up, its immediately sold out

If u see a chem4 bodhi cross, u better get it


----------



## Bubbashine (Apr 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Harvest time will be getting a real nice dslr. I know they're expensive but can get some for cheap in my area. I have a decent cam a good buddy hooked me up with that takes great pics but I need one of them dslr with a couple lenses take great shots and macros too


A Nikon D3300 with a Tamron 70-300mm f/4.0-5.6 Di & some Extension Tubes would not break the bank!

Images taken with that lens!
https://www.flickr.com/groups/tamron70-300vc/pool/

Images taken using that body and various lenses.
https://www.flickr.com/groups/nikon-d3300/pool/


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 12, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Too many strains and no way to grow them all out. It really is hard to pick something to run next, that isn't a joke.


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 12, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Thank you, I believe I do remember reading you say that a long long time ago but everything gets mixed up after reading so many things and 100s of pages. That is great to hear that all 4 of your phenos were so good it was hard to figure out the keeper. That means even if I only end up with 1-2 girls I should have something nice this go round. I really don't have many going just 3 Dream Lotus, 3 Silver Mountain, 3 Mothers Milk, and 1 Dream Beaver. Hoping for 5-6 girls and will probably pop more of the same next time just to pheno hunt a little bit instead of something different.
> 
> As much as I love Chem it is hard not to pop one of the Chem strains instead of the OG strains. I just seen some lovely pictures of The Fuzz over on another forum that finally made me post my first post asking his opinions on them. Between The Fuzz, Cobra Lips, Wolf Pack, MoonTang, stardawg x Gogi, and Sunshine 4 it is hard to make a choice on which would have the most chem funk, and be sativa dominant, with good yields and potency. They all bring something different to the table but after those Fuzz pictures it is leading in my mind right now. I would rather have MoonTang with the real Chem 91 VA but I really like the Appy and figure he would bring more chem funk then the Snow Lotus would with the MoonTang. Too many strains and no way to grow them all out. It really is hard to pick something to run next, that isn't a joke.[/ I read on here somewhere a guy said he had some. Moontang and it's some really stinky dank


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> A Nikon D3300 with a Tamron 70-300mm f/4.0-5.6 Di & some Extension Tubes would not break the bank!
> 
> Images taken with that lens!
> https://www.flickr.com/groups/tamron70-300vc/pool/
> ...


Haha thanks bro great minds think alike cus that is the exact camera and lens I was looking at. Seems to be a common lens people use with Nikon. Thanks for the info bro and yea that will do me perfect


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 12, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Thank you, I believe I do remember reading you say that a long long time ago but everything gets mixed up after reading so many things and 100s of pages. That is great to hear that all 4 of your phenos were so good it was hard to figure out the keeper. That means even if I only end up with 1-2 girls I should have something nice this go round. I really don't have many going just 3 Dream Lotus, 3 Silver Mountain, 3 Mothers Milk, and 1 Dream Beaver. Hoping for 5-6 girls and will probably pop more of the same next time just to pheno hunt a little bit instead of something different.
> 
> As much as I love Chem it is hard not to pop one of the Chem strains instead of the OG strains. I just seen some lovely pictures of The Fuzz over on another forum that finally made me post my first post asking his opinions on them. Between The Fuzz, Cobra Lips, Wolf Pack, MoonTang, stardawg x Gogi, and Sunshine 4 it is hard to make a choice on which would have the most chem funk, and be sativa dominant, with good yields and potency. They all bring something different to the table but after those Fuzz pictures it is leading in my mind right now. I would rather have MoonTang with the real Chem 91 VA but I really like the Appy and figure he would bring more chem funk then the Snow Lotus would with the MoonTang. Too many strains and no way to grow them all out. It really is hard to pick something to run next, that isn't a joke.


 I read on here someone had some moontang and said it was. some really stinky dank


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 12, 2016)

Perhaps they simply want pen pals ?

Me: 
A lot of people on Roll It Up were expecting you - or a rep - to come on the Bodhi thread and explain yourselves.

No one ever did.

Many people believe your bank to be a fraud.

Should you care to address them? You have an account on Roll It Up, and are a sponsor. Pretty lame that no one showed up.

Warmest regards.

Bonza [this AM]:
Apologies for the delay; I am sure a rep will visit soon to put your minds at rest.

Warmest Regards,

Lily


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 12, 2016)

Seed junkie420 said:


> I read on here someone had some moontang and said it was. some really stinky dank


I belive all bodhis chem crosses have super stinky dank possibilities, and a few other crosses...dirty hippy, rku...dream beaver?


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> and the rest of them.  Sorry no macros till harvest. That damn HPS.
> 
> 
> and honestly it was a shitty run. Light schedule interrupted in the early weeks, lost 2 plants to bananas, I didn't put the tent shell back up(no reflective material) and I had no fans running. I did no justice.
> ...


Lol i have the same ro system hooked up to the exact same "res" lol the brute! W the same float valve haha. Cool water pitcher!!

She looks fab btw! Both ladies. Love me some js! Ive kept one grn and 1 purp. And a friend gifted me another cut. Have u tried the other stash series?


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 12, 2016)

Moderndayhippy said:


> You sir made a great decision, I've said it several times in this thread but it's so long I'll say it again. I popped a pack of MM a pack of prayer tower a pack of biker kush along with 20 or so freebies at the same time along with my keeper from a pack of white lotus, I got 4 female MM and those 4 were without a doubt the best 4 plants out of all 30+ females. Prayer tower was disappointing white lotus I had a nice keeper biker kush was pretty nice but mothers milk made everything seem average at best.
> Took us a good year to narrow those 4 down to this one.


Thats basicaslly my story w SSDD. Ive been blessed w 2 fems of mm from a recent pack. Gonna flip em as soon as clones look like theyre gonna make it. Thx for sharing this. Makes me even more excited


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 12, 2016)

heh,


Lex Talioniss said:


> @greasemonkeymann So you're saying you wanna send everyone some of this super pollen?


well, if it clones or regenerates...
never regen'ed a male before
i'm so pissed, my digital camera's battery is dead beyond resurrection..
just gonna buy a new one, that one sucked anyways.


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2016)

The marshmallow smell,is strong with this lucky charms
 
Somewhere around 30+ days 12/12

Same intense smells, with added funk
 

^^^that one is very chem smelling..

Can not wait to hit some dry nugs of this...


----------



## limonene (Apr 12, 2016)

genuity said:


> The marshmallow smell,is strong with this lucky charms
> View attachment 3655491
> Somewhere around 30+ days 12/12
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic mate


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 12, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Lol i have the same ro system hooked up to the exact same "res" lol the brute! W the same float valve haha. Cool water pitcher!!
> 
> She looks fab btw! Both ladies. Love me some js! Ive kept one grn and 1 purp. And a friend gifted me another cut. Have u tried the other stash series?


Thanks bro!!! I flooded that thing a couple times before I got the float valve haha. I thought I could just remember to shut it off......

This is my first time running anything that is not 88g13/hp.


----------



## pnwmystery (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm back! Was gone for a bit, my autoimmune decided to visit while the universe was testing me, but I think I'm coming out ahead. Either that or it got the memo to chill for a second haha.

Germed 6/10 Kush 4 x 88 g13/hp testers and after 4 days put them into some homemade soil mix. Found 1 male from my Apollo F4 Selects (and damn did it show lol). Time to transplant pretty much everything in my garden though and get things moving again.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 12, 2016)

Pic of my jabbas stash, still workin this shitty cam, but im getting better with it....bubba dom?
Most of the leaves r fat enough they overlap, nugs r the densest i have in the garden, smells of almost straight dark roast coffee and mayb alittle strawberry or blueberry cocoa smell. This and my mt temple r my favs


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 12, 2016)

Beautiful girl JD! I hope mine colors up like that in the next week here!


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Pic of my jabbas stash, still workin this shitty cam, but im getting better with it....bubba dom?
> Most of the leaves r fat enough they overlap, nugs r the densest i have in the garden, smells of almost straight dark roast coffee and mayb alittle strawberry or blueberry cocoa smell. This and my mt temple r my favs
> View attachment 3655537


Great growing JD! Very nice pheno, hope to find her myself...  or bum a cut off you down the road...


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Beautiful girl JD! I hope mine colors up like that in the next week here!


Mine purpls up around 5w-5.5w shes at 61.


PerroVerde said:


> Great growing JD! Very nice pheno, hope to find her myself...  or bum a cut off you down the road...


I got one out to a buddy, i wouldnt mind tall handin one ur way.  dm me bro, weel meet up and work.out a swap or somethin.


----------



## mendokush (Apr 12, 2016)

Just wanted to give my fellow Bodhi Bros a heads up. He will be the cheapest and most generous place to order your B gear from @ 60 bucks a pack after 420 promo. On top of the Bodhi freebies, he gives 1pk per pack of Bodhi ordered from his own appybodhiblazes freebies. On my last order I got 3 5pks of Lucky Bever (Lucky Charms x Dream Beaver).... only down side is he states freebies are random, but everytime I have sent in payment with suggested freebie, I have gotten it. The only other Bodhi vendor I will use is Shoe, him and Shoe are top tier when it comes to customer service


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 12, 2016)

mendokush said:


> View attachment 3655570 Just wanted to give my fellow Bodhi Bros a heads up. He will be the cheapest and most generous place to order your B gear from @ 60 bucks a pack after 420 promo. On top of the Bodhi freebies, he gives 1pk per pack of Bodhi ordered from his own appybodhiblazes freebies. On my last order I got 3 5pks of Lucky Bever (Lucky Charms x Dream Beaver).... only down side is he states freebies are random, but everytime I have sent in payment with suggested freebie, I have gotten it. The only other Bodhi vendor I will use is Shoe, him and Shoe are top tier when it comes to customer service


Shit...u lucky beaver


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 12, 2016)

@mendokush , he sounds like a good guy to deal with. I don't plan on ordering anything from him at the moment but is there any way to get ahold of him other then through instagram? I just had my first experience with Shoe after always using the SVOC and he is a really great guy that I plan on dealing with from now on. But if incanlama has stuff at $60 a pack plus his own freebies on top of it that might persuade me to order from him from time to time. Plus Shoe doesn't always carry everything, so ordering from both of them sounds good to me. I'd think all these small time vendors with their great customer service have to be putting a hurting on SVOC. Maybe someday they will learn to update their lists and have better communications. 

Also, I don't have the Sunshine 4 right now either, I think that is the only one on the list I don't have yet. It is something I will have coming for the 4/20 promo. I couldn't pass it up since I love Chem, and SSDD. The way I read it though, is that this may not be limited and he may have made quite a few packs of the Sunshine 4 this time. Or hopefully will make more in the future along with Sunshine 3. Good to hear people loving on his Chem 4, I haven't read many if any reports on any of these. 

Anyone know anything on the Strawberry Mountain with the Strawberry Dakini in it? I read Strawberry Dakini is ( Double Purple Doja x Strawberry Diesel) And it is a cut that Bodhi has on the clone list that has been passed out, I just have never read one thing about it. The appy is always good at bringing out the moms terps from what I read like with the Blood Orange so this may be a good plant for the flavor hunters. If Shoe gets it in on 4/20 I will probably pick one up from him, but it is hard not to choose more Wolf Pack or Fuzz freebies.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Pic of my jabbas stash, still workin this shitty cam, but im getting better with it....bubba dom?
> Most of the leaves r fat enough they overlap, nugs r the densest i have in the garden, smells of almost straight dark roast coffee and mayb alittle strawberry or blueberry cocoa smell. This and my mt temple r my favs
> View attachment 3655537


Def leans to the Bubba side of things will a lil SL in the bud structure and leaves. Beautiful lady there hope I get something Bubba role from the testers.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Def leans to the Bubba side of things will a lil SL in the bud structure and leaves. Beautiful lady there hope I get something Bubba role from the testers.


That's wat i thought. The sl comes out Alittle in the elongated leaves, not as blunted ridges and the cone like top on a few buds, and some foxtailing.

But seems mostly bubba


----------



## mendokush (Apr 12, 2016)

@DoctorFrost I'll shoot him a message and see, I'm sure he has an email address you could use. And you are a 100% right Shoe is a stand up dude, actually got an order in with him now


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 12, 2016)

I've DM'ed incanlama twice and haven't gotten a response back from him. Might have to try again. $60 per pack is hard to beat. If I can actually get him to talk to me that is lol.


----------



## mendokush (Apr 12, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> I've DM'ed incanlama twice and haven't gotten a response back from him. Might have to try again. $60 per pack is hard to beat. If I can actually get him to talk to me that is lol.


Really? He normally responds very fast. The $60 per pack wont start till after the 420 bogo promotion is over.


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 12, 2016)

It was a few months back that I first tried to message him and I tried again about a month ago. Not really stressing it since I was able to order several times from glg and Shoe in the meantime. He might have chosen not to respond because there is literally nothing on my IG page. I only opened an IG account to contact people like incanlama and Shoe but it probably looks suspicious to talk to a blank page lol.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 12, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> It was a few months back that I first tried to message him and I tried again about a month ago. Not really stressing it since I was able to order several times from glg and Shoe in the meantime. He might have chosen not to respond because there is literally nothing on my IG page. I only opened an IG account to contact people like incanlama and Shoe but it probably looks suspicious to talk to a blank page lol.


Curious...inca is prwtty good at gettin back with ppl


----------



## eazye252 (Apr 12, 2016)

U should try right now. He is posting on instagram. Possibly answering emails also.


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Pic of my jabbas stash, still workin this shitty cam, but im getting better with it....bubba dom?
> Most of the leaves r fat enough they overlap, nugs r the densest i have in the garden, smells of almost straight dark roast coffee and mayb alittle strawberry or blueberry cocoa smell. This and my mt temple r my favs
> View attachment 3655537


Loving those colors


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 13, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> ... there is literally nothing on my IG page. I only opened an IG account to contact people like incanlama and Shoe but it probably looks suspicious to talk to a blank page lol.


Haha you are not alone! I only opened IG to ask Exotic Genetix about the "Secret OG" in Elusive OG, then came other breeders, and seed banks, etc. My page is also blank!


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 13, 2016)

Has anyone noticed that Incanlama and Big Shoe appear to have Beef w each other (based on IG posts) ?

Seems to be of the professional And personal nature... After reading some of the posts, Im like "Hmmm, he seems to paint that Lama dude in an unfavorable light..."

Just curious about anyone else's perception of all that. Peaaaace.

"I tried to settle the beef but it's too late now."
-Bear Hands


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 13, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Thanks @skunkd0c for your description of those Mothers Milk. That is what I was asking about, I was just wondering what all you found and appreciate the input. I am guessing that means either the pics you have at 32 days are from awhile back or this is your second run from clones instead of seeds. It's a shame the one you kept only ended up being average potency, I bet some of the others were probably better then? I have heard some great things about Mothers Milk and that is why I chose it this time myself. I prefer a plant to have a strong ass smell but it isn't something that is necessary for me to keep them. I guess a lot of people get the powdered milk smell with them and that is one reason it's named Mothers Milk.


the pics are current the clones will be ready in around 4 weeks

this is the seed mother i grew a few months ago that the cuttings were taken from and a few bud shots
the plant i kept had the most sativa expression and was the largest it yielded 8 oz 

all of them were average potency, but that is not a problem for me, i did not consider it lightweight or lady weed or anything
just not anything special potency wise

i would say the smaller one made slightly more resin than the one i kept but the taste was bland
the runt which only yielded 1.5 oz had all the flavor and smell, lots of petrol oozing out of it and a sweet lemon twist to the taste but yield was terrible 

so the resin seems consistently high among phenos but the rest is a lottery, but i am happy with this plant its nice to smoke the buds are very nice and aesthetically pleasing
they make other buds seem almost dirty full of junk and stems 

    

peace


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 13, 2016)

That is some beautiful bud shots there, thanks for that! And man that looks like an actual pleasure to trim, I see what you mean. I bet if you went through some more you could find the lemon petrol pheno in a larger yielding package. It does sound very nice and similar to some of the Goji F2s people have found. Same mother cut as Goji so it wouldn't be too crazy if some of the phenos were similar. It still bugs me a little about the buds just being average for you though... I know it has to be decent for you to keep it but I just wonder what do you consider above average, or better then the Mothers Milk? Just trying to get an idea on what it is equal to. Also was any of the plants really greasy/oily feeling? The Goji I have is so greasy and sticky it's crazy. And those nugs look mighty frosty!

ForRealz, I have never heard of a disagreement between them but don't read a lot of instagram posts except for what is relevant to my seed buying. If they did have a falling out I would like to know what the situation is because Shoe is such a nice guy I don't see him having an issue with someone unless it was pretty bad. But then again, I just don't know the other guy even though he has a great rep as well. So hopefully it is nothing, and they are just joking or messing with each other or you are overlooking it. But I am curious myself.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Pic of my jabbas stash, still workin this shitty cam, but im getting better with it....bubba dom?
> Most of the leaves r fat enough they overlap, nugs r the densest i have in the garden, smells of almost straight dark roast coffee and mayb alittle strawberry or blueberry cocoa smell. This and my mt temple r my favs
> View attachment 3655537


That's prettier then any woman I've ever seen lol


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 13, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Has anyone noticed that Incanlama and Big Shoe appear to have Beef w each other (based on IG posts) ?
> 
> Seems to be of the professional And personal nature... After reading some of the posts, Im like "Hmmm, he seems to paint that Lama dude in an unfavorable light..."
> 
> ...


U kno,now that u say that. It makes sense. Not the shoe or inca have ever really said nething to me....but it would make some sense. Hmmmm
Im like 95% sure or more, that inca is motarebal. Which is cool cuz id like to ask some ?s.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh man. AZ is prollu gunna legalize the herb. Which as usual....

Is gunna screw the family farm,
Meical patients and the overall competition between the people who have devoted their whole lives to a plant. 

The only people who will benefit...yet again are lawyers doctors and their relatives and dead beat children will leave their jobs and take giant loans to out bid and F! The regular people.

Im soo sick of these upper class f***face snooty no knowledge abt the plant bitches tellin people "get this is extra high in thc, the active ingredient in the cannabis plant.

If cannabis wasnt semi illegal, i would NEVER b able to compete against these people. 

They can grow outdoor, i cant. They can have basically as many plants as they want in watever space now even next to churches and schools, aaamd gues wat WE regular folk just get to by the ultra taxed product...

Soop the rich sell it and get the tax. I normally have way better things to talk abt...but guys this legalization thing ISNT all its cracked up to b.


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 13, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> That is some beautiful bud shots there, thanks for that! And man that looks like an actual pleasure to trim, I see what you mean. I bet if you went through some more you could find the lemon petrol pheno in a larger yielding package. It does sound very nice and similar to some of the Goji F2s people have found. Same mother cut as Goji so it wouldn't be too crazy if some of the phenos were similar. It still bugs me a little about the buds just being average for you though... I know it has to be decent for you to keep it but I just wonder what do you consider above average, or better then the Mothers Milk? Just trying to get an idea on what it is equal to. Also was any of the plants really greasy/oily feeling? The Goji I have is so greasy and sticky it's crazy. And those nugs look mighty frosty!
> 
> ForRealz, I have never heard of a disagreement between them but don't read a lot of instagram posts except for what is relevant to my seed buying. If they did have a falling out I would like to know what the situation is because Shoe is such a nice guy I don't see him having an issue with someone unless it was pretty bad. But then again, I just don't know the other guy even though he has a great rep as well. So hopefully it is nothing, and they are just joking or messing with each other or you are overlooking it. But I am curious myself.


to be honest mate i do not think i am the best judge on potency, i only smoke joints i do not even own a bong or pipe
i smoke a fair bit around 4-5 grams per day, perhaps i need a tolerance break lol
i have been growing and smoking bud like this for over 20 years now

i would say the taste is more important to me anyway, i like the taste of indica and kush crosses
but i find the haze crosses i have grown from seed are more potent than the kush crosses
more of a head buzz for me anyway

the mothers milk buds are groupings of large calyx either side of a main stem
just a couple of those calyx can make a small joint they fluff up nicely which makes it burn very well
there is no mess or waste to remove from a joint, stems bits of twigs, bits of bud that do not crumble small enough etc
the consistency is almost perfect i am happy with it

peace


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 13, 2016)

skunkd0c said:


> to be honest mate i do not think i am the best judge on potency, i only smoke joints i do not even own a bong or pipe
> i smoke a fair bit around 4-5 grams per day, perhaps i need a tolerance break lol
> i have been growing and smoking bud like this for over 20 years now
> 
> ...


Or you could get a good bong and cut out 3/4 a day of what you smoke in joints. Bongs are just more efficient at doing their job. No need to smoke a whole joint.


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2016)

skunkd0c said:


> to be honest mate i do not think i am the best judge on potency, i only smoke joints i do not even own a bong or pipe
> i smoke a fair bit around 4-5 grams per day, perhaps i need a tolerance break lol
> i have been growing and smoking bud like this for over 20 years now
> 
> ...


Sounds just like my grow of mothers milk...very soft smoke on the inhale/exhaust. .


----------



## KingBlunted (Apr 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Or you could get a good bong and cut out 3/4 a day of what you smoke in joints. Bongs are just more efficient at doing their job. No need to smoke a whole joint.


Blunts only


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 13, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> @mendokush , he sounds like a good guy to deal with. I don't plan on ordering anything from him at the moment but is there any way to get ahold of him other then through instagram? I just had my first experience with Shoe after always using the SVOC and he is a really great guy that I plan on dealing with from now on. But if incanlama has stuff at $60 a pack plus his own freebies on top of it that might persuade me to order from him from time to time. Plus Shoe doesn't always carry everything, so ordering from both of them sounds good to me. I'd think all these small time vendors with their great customer service have to be putting a hurting on SVOC. Maybe someday they will learn to update their lists and have better communications.
> 
> Also, I don't have the Sunshine 4 right now either, I think that is the only one on the list I don't have yet. It is something I will have coming for the 4/20 promo. I couldn't pass it up since I love Chem, and SSDD. The way I read it though, is that this may not be limited and he may have made quite a few packs of the Sunshine 4 this time. Or hopefully will make more in the future along with Sunshine 3. Good to hear people loving on his Chem 4, I haven't read many if any reports on any of these.
> 
> Anyone know anything on the Strawberry Mountain with the Strawberry Dakini in it? I read Strawberry Dakini is ( Double Purple Doja x Strawberry Diesel) And it is a cut that Bodhi has on the clone list that has been passed out, I just have never read one thing about it. The appy is always good at bringing out the moms terps from what I read like with the Blood Orange so this may be a good plant for the flavor hunters. If Shoe gets it in on 4/20 I will probably pick one up from him, but it is hard not to choose more Wolf Pack or Fuzz freebies.


Hello,if you get an email address for incanlama could i get it also,i cant seem to get a hold of Shoe


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Or you could get a good bong and cut out 3/4 a day of what you smoke in joints. Bongs are just more efficient at doing their job. No need to smoke a whole joint.


In my case, it has nothing to do with the 'need' to smoke an entire joint. I've tossed or given away all pipes, bongs, and am looking for a home for the Big Buddha vape. I dig s - when / if it goes out, it has a comfortable spot in the corner of my mouth until I remember I have an unfinished joint in the corner of my mouth. That just doesn't work w/ a bong, though I've never actually tested it.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> In my case, it has nothing to do with the 'need' to smoke an entire joint. I've tossed or given away all pipes, bongs, and am looking for a home for the Big Buddha vape. I dig s - when / if it goes out, it has a comfortable spot in the corner of my mouth until I remember I have an unfinished joint in the corner of my mouth. That just doesn't work w/ a bong, though I've never actually tested it.


Amen brother...nothing but  around here ! "Keep the blunt in ya mofo pocket loc cause we all about that Zig-Zag smoke"
Sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

Ahhh the cross joint...two ppl and three lighters to fire it up .


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> U kno,now that u say that. It makes sense. Not the shoe or inca have ever really said nething to me....but it would make some sense. Hmmmm
> Im like 95% sure or more, that inca is motarebal. Which is cool cuz id like to ask some ?s.


I'm pretty sure Inca is not Mota.... The beef is real, there are more details over at bb... Shoe isn't the only one that got ruffled by the lama... There are two sides to every story tho...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 13, 2016)

Super silver hashplant keeper
Smells like sweet lemon lime flowers, maybe some lavender.. Something floral anyway. Yum.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 13, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I'm pretty sure Inca is not Mota.... The beef is real, there are more details over at bb... Shoe isn't the only one that got ruffled by the lama... There are two sides to every story tho...


Mayb im thinkin of Dragboatjeffy, idk. One of these vendors is mota damn it lol

Hers the jabbas again. Its actually 63 days. But i took the seed run at 57!. Never had a clone run go.longer than the seed run. And it prolly could keep.goin based on the trichs. Only alittle amber. But i got another a cpl weeks behind...we will see.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Mayb im thinkin of Dragboatjeffy, idk. One of these vendors is mota damn it lol
> 
> Hers the jabbas again. Its actually 63 days. But i took the seed run at 57!. Never had a clone run go.longer than the seed run. And it prolly could keep.goin based on the trichs. Only alittle amber. But i got another a cpl weeks behind...we will see.View attachment 3656112View attachment 3656113 View attachment 3656114


Just stunningly beautiful my friend!! He very well could be.... One thing is interesting is that Jeffy was handling GLG on his own before they even carried Mota gear.. Once they started carrying the beans is when I started hearing of GLG being owned by Mota Rebel... All just internet banter as far as what I have heard.. You're probably better in the know than I tho, Again that Jabbas looks and sounds like a real treasure!


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

^^^^He breeds some of the freebies you get from GLG...I got some .


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 13, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Just stunningly beautiful my friend!! He very well could be.... One thing is interesting is that Jeffy was handling GLG on his own before they even carried Mota gear.. Once they started carrying the beans is when I started hearing of GLG being owned by Mota Rebel... All just internet banter as far as what I have heard.. You're probably better in the know than I tho, Again that Jabbas looks and sounds like a real treasure!


I.dont kno at all lol , same here internet banter. 
I think im really gunna like her. I only had this one of the 2 jabbas that was bubba dom as i wanted, and only grew her to abt 15 inches. And clones the shit outta her. Got like 15gs.lol and she really was starting to grow on me right as i ran out... but we got a few bags now

Im abt the most picky weed jerk there is lol im sooo hard to please really. I like em all but i dont call something special for nothing...really. but im sure all of us r our own worst critic. And yall r prolly the only people i can think to know who may rival my weed snobbery.

But these jabbas r worth diving through. This one is pretty nice. Thanks for the likes. But ill let u know wen i stumble upon something that is truly special.

This one will b getting the ssdd bubbashine dom male powder job.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> ^^^^He breeds some of the freebies you get from GLG...I got some .


Is there any herijuana in them? Serious question.

Mota is acknowledged by sannie to be the creator of herijuana, who couldn't breed for a spell, which is how sannie acquired the strain 'for tokers looking for that punch they haven't had in years'. [I realize I play this record more than a classic rock station plays 'Barracuda'. ]

But just out of curiosity, I visited http://motarebelgenetics.com/?q=strains to see what's become of this powerful legend. Maybe I missed it, but it seems to have been abandoned by Mr Rebel.


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Or you could get a good bong and cut out 3/4 a day of what you smoke in joints. Bongs are just more efficient at doing their job. No need to smoke a whole joint.


i do not like the taste of bong weed its nasty, i am happy smoking joints
someone may come along and tell your to throw your bong away and get a vaporizer
then another cunt will tell you to dab, each to their own

peace bro


----------



## greywind (Apr 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Oh man. AZ is prollu gunna legalize the herb. Which as usual....
> 
> Is gunna screw the family farm,
> Meical patients and the overall competition between the people who have devoted their whole lives to a plant.
> ...


That's why you have to hope for the grass roots driven AZFMR (Arizonans for Mindful Regulation) to get on the ballot and vote for that instead of the MPP sponsored initiative that will surely be on the ballot and continue the monopoly dispensaries/big money have over this plant. Fuck MPP! Protect the patient!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Is there any herijuana in them? Serious question.
> 
> Mota is acknowledged by sannie to be the creator of herijuana, who couldn't breed for a spell, which is how sannie acquired the strain 'for tokers looking for that punch they haven't had in years'. [I realize I play this record more than a classic rock station plays 'Barracuda'. ]
> 
> But just out of curiosity, I visited http://motarebelgenetics.com/?q=strains to see what's become of this powerful legend. Maybe I missed it, but it seems to have been abandoned by Mr Rebel.


So far the only stud I know he is using is a Long Bottom Leaf male in some crosses that he gives out as freebies. I thought Herijuana was bred back in the mid eighties but I honestly can't remember by whom .


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2016)

^ read all about it
http://www.sanniesshop.com/herijuana-cannabis-seeds-en.html


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

I just did lol said it was bred by Workhorse seeds and "tweaked to perfection " by Mota who took a hiatus from breeding and sannies took over the strain for a bit .


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 13, 2016)

skunkd0c said:


> i do not like the taste of bong weed its nasty, i am happy smoking joints
> someone may come along and tell your to throw your bong away and get a vaporizer
> then another cunt will tell you to dab, each to their own
> 
> peace bro


I was speaking in regards to your statement of needed to cut down your tolerance and smoking a lot a day. But Ime your wrong in that vaping doesn't cut down the amount I smoke because I have to fill my vape with weed for it to work efficiently. Which is much more than a single bowl in my bong. One hit bowls 3-5 times a day is good for me and I end up smoking 1-3 grams a day. No problem with my tolerance. If I wanted to get more high, I would probably use a vaporizer, but I don't have a tolerance problem. But I do like to keep the amount I smoke to a minimum. I'm a medical user, while I do enjoy being stoned, it isn't the reason I smoke so I am not trying to hit what most people here brag about smoking ever. My weed is fire and I don't need much to get my medical needs met. I was giving an opinion to cut down on the amount you're going through, not a suggestion in what is best. I wasn't telling you what to do, just giving you something you could do to solve the issues you had brought up in your previous post. No attack on you personally dude, sorry if you took it that way.


----------



## futant (Apr 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> U kno,now that u say that. It makes sense. Not the shoe or inca have ever really said nething to me....but it would make some sense. Hmmmm
> Im like 95% sure or more, that inca is motarebal. Which is cool cuz id like to ask some ?s.


doubt inca is mota unless he likes to impersonate (I do not mean act like he is another person, more like I meant maintain two aliases and dist. from both) 2 major Bodhi distributors at the same time.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 13, 2016)

greywind said:


> That's why you have to hope for the grass roots driven AZFMR (Arizonans for Mindful Regulation) to get on the ballot and vote for that instead of the MPP sponsored initiative that will surely be on the ballot and continue the monopoly dispensaries/big money have over this plant. Fuck MPP! Protect the patient!!


I just dont want people neglecting the hard working generational people who have been trying bring the best quality product with consistency and variance. Support ur local grow families if you kno them.


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I was speaking in regards to your statement of needed to cut down your tolerance and smoking a lot a day. But Ime your wrong in that vaping doesn't cut down the amount I smoke because I have to fill my vape with weed for it to work efficiently. Which is much more than a single bowl in my bong. One hit bowls 3-5 times a day is good for me and I end up smoking 1-3 grams a day. No problem with my tolerance. If I wanted to get more high, I would probably use a vaporizer, but I don't have a tolerance problem. But I do like to keep the amount I smoke to a minimum. I'm a medical user, while I do enjoy being stoned, it isn't the reason I smoke so I am not trying to hit what most people here brag about smoking ever. My weed is fire and I don't need much to get my medical needs met. I was giving an opinion to cut down on the amount you're going through, not a suggestion in what is best. I wasn't telling you what to do, just giving you something you could do to solve the issues you had brought up in your previous post. No attack on you personally dude, sorry if you took it that way.


lol, i like smoking joints 
i was joking about the tolerance break

i am not looking to cut down or for any suggestions on how to smoke weed
i am aware of how to use a bong, the merits and pitfalls 
i make a choice not to own one 

sorry if my attitude towards bongs makes you feel less useful than you intended, the intentions behind your suggestion were well received here, thanks bro

peace


----------



## futant (Apr 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Oh man. AZ is prollu gunna legalize the herb. Which as usual....
> 
> Is gunna screw the family farm,
> Meical patients and the overall competition between the people who have devoted their whole lives to a plant.
> ...


I quit my job as a budtender cuz disp got bought from an out of state non resident milionaire couple that sells soap to 80 year old women on vacation and hooked up with an out of state grower who grows hundreds of "not boutique" pounds of pot per outdoor season.
First question was "I see pot going for 20/gram at one place in town, You think I can sell 200lbs of this one strain if I double our asking price per gram?" I should mention he was so shitfaced drunk he couldn't stand when he made the visit.
Ya I quit and sorta decided recreational users who do not grow without having a reason that they cant grow,_* don't deserve weed*_. It is the lazy [email protected]#$%ing consumer who has caused this issue as much as lawyers and Drs and thier evil families. Who do you think is happily paying 20/gram enabling this evil cancer onto cannabis? When this was America and not the MURICA it is today the CONSUMER created price discovery with will, patience and the results of determined consumer decisions.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 13, 2016)

skunkd0c said:


> lol, i like smoking joints
> i was joking about the tolerance break
> 
> i am not looking to cut down or for any suggestions on how to smoke weed
> ...


Lol, more your post seemed like you were complaining about your usage more than you intended it to I think.


----------



## pnwmystery (Apr 13, 2016)

futant said:


> I quit my job as a budtender cuz disp got bought from an out of state non resident milionaire couple that sells soap to 80 year old women on vacation and hooked up with an out of state grower who grows hundreds of "not boutique" pounds of pot per outdoor season.
> First question was "I see pot going for 20/gram at one place in town, You think I can sell 200lbs of this one strain if I double our asking price per gram?" I should mention he was so shitfaced drunk he couldn't stand when he made the visit.
> Ya I quit and sorta decided recreational users who do not grow without having a reason that they cant grow,_* don't deserve weed*_. It is the lazy [email protected]#$%ing consumer who has caused this issue as much as lawyers and Drs and thier evil families. Who do you think is happily paying 20/gram enabling this evil cancer onto cannabis? When this was America and not the MURICA it is today the CONSUMER created price discovery with will, patience and the results of determined consumer decisions.


Same thing happened up here in WA, and now most of the legal grows go to Amazon and out of state wholesalers rather than supporting locals. Heard a lot of struggles from hydro stores all over.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 13, 2016)

futant said:


> I quit my job as a budtender cuz disp got bought from an out of state non resident milionaire couple that sells soap to 80 year old women on vacation and hooked up with an out of state grower who grows hundreds of "not boutique" pounds of pot per outdoor season.
> First question was "I see pot going for 20/gram at one place in town, You think I can sell 200lbs of this one strain if I double our asking price per gram?" I should mention he was so shitfaced drunk he couldn't stand when he made the visit.
> Ya I quit and sorta decided recreational users who do not grow without having a reason that they cant grow,_* don't deserve weed*_. It is the lazy [email protected]#$%ing consumer who has caused this issue as much as lawyers and Drs and thier evil families. Who do you think is happily paying 20/gram enabling this evil cancer onto cannabis? When this was America and not the MURICA it is today the CONSUMER created price discovery with will, patience and the results of determined consumer decisions.


I love u guys. There is hope.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 13, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Is there any herijuana in them? Serious question.
> 
> Mota is acknowledged by sannie to be the creator of herijuana, who couldn't breed for a spell, which is how sannie acquired the strain 'for tokers looking for that punch they haven't had in years'. [I realize I play this record more than a classic rock station plays 'Barracuda'. ]
> 
> But just out of curiosity, I visited http://motarebelgenetics.com/?q=strains to see what's become of this powerful legend. Maybe I missed it, but it seems to have been abandoned by Mr Rebel.


Ya know, I have a few herijuana crosses I got as freebies. Youve made it so I will never ever ever pop them. Maybe some bird seed.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 13, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Same thing happened up here in WA, and now most of the legal grows go to Amazon and out of state wholesalers rather than supporting locals. Heard a lot of struggles from hydro stores all over.





kmog33 said:


> Lol, more your post seemed like you were complaining about your usage more than you intended it to I think.


Okay, how many of us have quit our job as budtenders cuz the company itself went to shit lol


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Okay, how many of us have quit our job as budtenders cuz the company itself went to shit lol


I owned a dispensary for a couple years and the bud tenders were myself and my partner. So we never had an issue there, but there's too much shady shit in the industry still IMO. Growing and vending to a select few dispensaries in the area that I trust works for me. Never have to deal with any of the foot traffic and sketchy ppl. They can take their $20 a gram for that stress IMO. I'll take $2500-3500 an elbow and say thanks.


----------



## futant (Apr 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Okay, how many of us have quit our job as budtenders cuz the company itself went to shit lol


To be fair, it may have been worse before the non state resident buyout. previously owned by a raging drunk lecher that creeped out all the women and had the DTs by 10am. He knew nothing about weed and micromanaged the managers to death. Really sux to have a great manager hamstrung by a bored drunk senior citizen.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ya know, I have a few herijuana crosses I got as freebies. Youve made it so I will never ever ever pop them. Maybe some bird seed.


Why is that ? Just curious.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2016)

futant said:


> .........lawyers and Drs and thier evil families. Who do you think is happily paying 20/gram enabling this evil cancer onto cannabis? When this was America and not the MURICA it is today the CONSUMER created price discovery with will, patience and the results of determined consumer decisions.


Not looking for an argument, amigo, just your pov - when wasn't America on course to become exactly what it's become? 

And fwiw, I dig to the max the lawyers and doctors without whom I would have never made a living voyage to the serenity of the Ponderosa. 



Bob Zmuda said:


> Ya know, I have a few herijuana crosses I got as freebies. Youve made it so I will never ever ever pop them. Maybe some bird seed.


NO !!!!! Grow at least some of them, or wait and let me send you what I have left - some in Woodhorse packaging! You know.....my complaints could be all because of grower's errors......like improper use of DynaGro in the day.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ya know, I have a few herijuana crosses I got as freebies. Youve made it so I will never ever ever pop them. Maybe some bird seed.


I'll take them off your hands if you're not going to grow them. It crosses extremely well from what I know.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 13, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Not looking for an argument, amigo, just your pov - when wasn't America on course to become exactly what it's become?
> 
> And fwiw, I dig to the max the lawyers and doctors without whom I would have never made a living voyage to the serenity of the Ponderosa.
> 
> ...


The only one I was kinda interested in is "red heri berry". 

But with your reports I imagine it's gonna taste like burnt compost. 

I'm saving all my seeds that "suck" so one day when I have acres of outdoor space I can plant them all. 

Even the barneys freebie I have. Lol!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> The only one I was kinda interested in is "red heri berry".
> 
> But with your reports I imagine it's gonna taste like burnt compost.
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol, more your post seemed like you were complaining about your usage more than you intended it to I think.


Yeh, i have to remember things can be taken literally, my fault
i really do not like bongs though, lol

i know you were just trying to be helpful

i was also just reflecting on those types of folk who says things like "why do you even smoke flowers bro, i only do concentrates
its just their opinion but sometimes i want to punch them (self righteous people that is)
they seem overly self satisfied by some false sense of accomplishment

peace


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 13, 2016)

skunkd0c said:


> Yeh, i have to remember things can be taken literally, my fault
> i really do not like bongs though, lol
> 
> i know you were just trying to be helpful
> ...


I agree about the people like that on concentrates. Know a few myself. Lol, I feel the way you do about bongs about just about everything else. It's all preference when it comes to what you like.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> U kno,now that u say that. It makes sense. Not the shoe or inca have ever really said nething to me....but it would make some sense. Hmmmm
> Im like 95% sure or more, that inca is motarebal. Which is cool cuz id like to ask some ?s.


I thought folks were saying DragonBoat Jeffy was Mota?


If that were true it wouldn't make sense for him to sell Bodhi wares on the side.



*edit* regardless, I'd hate to see any Bodhi heads butting heads with eachother.


----------



## futant (Apr 13, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Not looking for an argument, amigo, just your pov - when wasn't America on course to become exactly what it's become?
> 
> And fwiw, I dig to the max the lawyers and doctors without whom I would have never made a living voyage to the serenity of the Ponderosa.
> 
> ...


no offense taken amigo You are correct about the On Course thing. But I would say we were not Already There until the Fed Reserve act
I didnt mean all Drs and Lawyers, I meant specific to context of DRs and Lawyers mentioned in the post I was responding to.
Both professions however are very overrated professions; and carry some of the most institutionalized automatons facism has ever manufactured (that being said the outliers are amazing human beings).


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'll take them off your hands if you're not going to grow them. It crosses extremely well from what I know.


PM an address before you change your mind ! Repeat: *!* Unlike Bob, I can't be so cruel as to feed them to the local birds. 



skunkd0c said:


> i was also just reflecting on those types of folk who says things like "why do you even smoke flowers bro, i only do concentrates


Their parents are the ones that would insist on blowing the whole room shotguns. Or want you to bear hug them from behind after a bong hit: "oh man, yoo git off like 10 times higher, man." Their parents never made it back for a 2nd visit....



futant said:


> Both professions however are very overrated professions; and carry some of the most institutionalized automatons facism has ever manufactured (that being said the outliers are amazing human beings).


Indeed. Reflecting the %s in most all aspects of the land of the free circa 2016.


----------



## limonene (Apr 13, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I thought folks were saying DragonBoat Jeffy was Mota?
> 
> 
> If that were true it wouldn't make sense for him to sell Bodhi wares on the side.
> ...


DBJ is definitely not Mota, they were affiliated but i believe that affiliation is now at an end. I asked about a gg4 x LBL pack of seeds and Mota himself told me this.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 13, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> PM an address before you change your mind ! Repeat: *!* Unlike Bob, I can't be so cruel as to feed them to the local birds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I'll use them as some souvenir seeds sites mention- "A high quality fishing bait!" Ha!

Edit: Imagine catching a beautiful steelhead and showing the pics to your buds. They ask what flies you were using: "Naw man, I caught him with _pot seeds_."


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 13, 2016)

Pretty sure DBJ is zoot from zlabs...


----------



## Junebud! (Apr 13, 2016)

Seen this in High Times Today.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 13, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> Seen this in High Times Today.


Thats weird. I was pretty sure sunshine4 was chem 4 x ssdd, not og x cherry pie x pink panties.?????


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Thats weird. I was pretty sure sunshine4 was chem 4 x ssdd, not og x cherry pie x pink panties.?????


Think your right JD, I saw it listed as
Chem 4 X SSDD as well on IG


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 13, 2016)

L o L . What? High times could NEVER be wrong ! Probably the biggest spewer of misinformation out there...In a dying publication world no one has time to fact check.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 13, 2016)

Sunshine 4 is SSDD x Chem 4 so I don't know why they said otherwise. But then again, they can't even spell Bodhi seeds correct which is pretty lame and don't say a lot about their researchers. I have a pack of Sunshine 4 on hold for the 4/20 promo  An exciting cross. 

@Seed junkie420 , did you ever check out my PM for getting ahold of Shoe? Just PM him, his user name is Sour Sole, he will get back with you. 

Bob, instead of planting all those worthless seeds you have outdoors and wasting all that time and energy on them why not just pick your favorite 2 Bodhi plants and cross them and have 1000s of seeds off one plant to grow out. Outdoors is a lot of work, and I still wouldn't waste it on Barneys just because it is free. I have been researching a lot on breeding lately so I am on that kick and can't wait to start making some beans for myself. I am after all, a bean addict. So Just thinking about crossing one strain together for some F2's and having 100s if not more seeds off some lower branches has me excited. If I ever find anything worthwhile I will let you guys know and be happy to share.


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 13, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> L o L . What? High times could NEVER be wrong ! Probably the biggest spewer of misinformation out there...In a dying publication world no one has time to fact check.


"Green house seeds win so many cannabis cups, they must be the best" > so many newbies sadly believe this when they first start out 

tell them its all a scam and they think you're an idiot conspiracy theorist


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 13, 2016)

limonene said:


> DBJ is definitely not Mota, they were affiliated but i believe that affiliation is now at an end. I asked about a gg4 x LBL pack of seeds and Mota himself told me this.


Any info on the gg4 x LBL- I happen to be sitting on a pack of these , and am very curious about them, I almost soaked them this morning, but am short on space right now.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 13, 2016)

Yup, sadly most of the industry that has the biggest power like this is corrupt. And many many unknowing people will grow out GHS and never be the wiser. But those that research for themselves will always know to stay away from GHS and figure out where the real fire is. It is like that with about anything in life though, almost every industry out there or hobby falsely says some of the worst is the best and the only way to ever know the truth is to find the people with non biased opinions preferably on internet forums like this. It is how I have always learnt everything since probably the late 90s. And is how I learn the most out of whatever I dive into.


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 13, 2016)

The local head shops here only stock bigbudda ghs dutch passion and maybe sensi seed
i find its these older seed sellers that have had the most publicity over the years so newbies are familiar with them think they are the best
which is quite sad because a lot of those older companies are some of the worst imo
they just got in early and cashed out on the industry 

peace


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 13, 2016)

Actually ur all right, idk y i expected any more from High Times. Maybe Donald Trump should talk abt how its a dying publication..pfffff lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Think your right JD, I saw it listed as
> Chem 4 X SSDD as well on IG


That's right too depending on how you look at it. This is one thing all people in the community need to come to an agreement on because you can never really be sure if the list the genetics as male x female or female x male. I know for sure Bodhi lists his packs with the female first x male so it is right when you say Chem 4 x SSDD cus that's what's on the pack I gaurantee it


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2016)

Where the hell did High Times get that info from lol they are a joke sometimes. How do you not know the lineage of a cup winner smdh


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 13, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Any info on the gg4 x LBL- I happen to be sitting on a pack of these , and am very curious about them, I almost soaked them this morning, but am short on space right now.


Just popped 2 out of a pack I picked up at GLG. I'm waiting until i have the room to pop more and do a pheno hunt, but I couldn't wait. Honestly I had them and then popped them after watching the end of the battle of Isengard, hahah. Fuckin hobbits. Yah i'm a bit of a nerd. Only info I can offer is that both beans I planted popped up without a problem.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Where the hell did High Times get that info from lol they are a joke sometimes. How do you not know the lineage of a cup winner smdh


It's funny because some of he lineage of mentioned strains are very well documented by the breeders....


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Bob, instead of planting all those worthless seeds you have outdoors and wasting all that time and energy on them why not just pick your favorite 2 Bodhi plants and cross them and have 1000s of seeds off one plant to grow out. Outdoors is a lot of work, and I still wouldn't waste it on Barneys just because it is free.


If he's going to sew an outdoor patch, perhaps he could use the 'lower expectation' beans as a perimeter border fence - hoping any cats looking to poach some smoke smell the outlying heri [and her kin] and decide to look for another field to poach, thus saving the good smoke in the interior.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 13, 2016)

Anyone that knows anything at all probably stops reading High Times after multiple mistakes like that. I have never ordered their magazine, nor do I plan to pay for knowledge I can get online for free. And the stuff I get online is CORRECT unlike their magazine. It's bad enough you have to pay for some random info, but when it is wrong...... yea.

That's not the worst idea Amos, lol. Make them the primary targets for anyone/thing. I'd still rather grow out some Bodhi F2s for that too since it'd be free to make 100s or 1000s of them. Even femmenized if you prefer. I know many people grow regular seeds outdoors I just don't think I would ever do it. Imagine mixing up a huge batch of soil.. say at least 30 gallons if not over 100 sometimes for each plant. Then half of them show they are male months later. Screw that, I'd only run from clone or from fem seeds outdoors. Make some Bodhi F2's with females only with something like his Ancient OG, or Wish Mountain, or some of his other land race strains.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's right too depending on how you look at it. This is one thing all people in the community need to come to an agreement on because you can never really be sure if the list the genetics as male x female or female x male. I know for sure Bodhi lists his packs with the female first x male so it is right when you say Chem 4 x SSDD cus that's what's on the pack I gaurantee it


Very good point. I guess i often assume ladies first....us Midwest Gentlemen lol


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 13, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Anyone that knows anything at all probably stops reading High Times after multiple mistakes like that. I have never ordered their magazine, nor do I plan to pay for knowledge I can get online for free. And the stuff I get online is CORRECT unlike their magazine. It's bad enough you have to pay for some random info, but when it is wrong...... yea.


I dont read them of course, but ud think the way cannabis is going they would have more money and b more legitimate.


----------



## limonene (Apr 13, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Any info on the gg4 x LBL- I happen to be sitting on a pack of these , and am very curious about them, I almost soaked them this morning, but am short on space right now.


yeah me too, someone is doing a journal on the farm but its still in the early stages. Im subbed up, should be nice with those 2 proven strains.


----------



## limonene (Apr 13, 2016)

I bet High times don't really like breeders like Bodhi, after all his success is based on quality strains and word of mouth recommendations, the best kind, rather than expensive double page adverts.


----------



## Junebud! (Apr 13, 2016)

Just seen it and posted it, I didn't even read it yet, didn't realize the misinformation.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 13, 2016)

Wish more breeders out there followed Bodhi's ethics and business model. He's a fucking genius if you ask me. He's got good genetics and he's extremely generous to the community. In return the community is generous to him by spreading the love. WIN/WIN for everyone. I think it's safe to say that lots of folks in this thread could potentially become breeders one day and would follow a model similar to Bodhi's. I know I will if I'm ever in the position. 


So many people are out there trying to maximize profit per seed when they don't realize if they dropped the price 50% they would sell 4x as many seeds thus doubling their total profit. $150+ is just ridiculous. Especially considering you can yield a couple thousand beans from a single plant in a few gallon pot.



When you order from PeakseedsBC he explains how the seed game works when you make a purchase. Essentially when you buy these $150+ packs you are paying for the companies advertising in high times and travel expenses, paying for their fancy packaging, cup booth entry fees, stickers/tshirts etc. You aren't paying for the beans. Really opened my eyes. My favorite 3 in the game seem to be doing fine without any of that crap. (Bodhi, Dynasty, PSBC).


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 13, 2016)

limonene said:


> DBJ is definitely not Mota, they were affiliated but i believe that affiliation is now at an end. I asked about a gg4 x LBL pack of seeds and Mota himself told me this.


Thanks for clearing that up @limonene


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 13, 2016)

That's some true words right there D, I feel the same. I doubt I am ever a true breeder like selling seeds and such, and if I am then that will be years down the road after I learn a lot more. But I can tell you I would charge cheap cheap prices for beans. They are almost free to make. I really don't know how many beans could be made with just 1 1000w HPS but I bet it is 1000s, if not tens of 1000s. I would probably only charge like $30-40 a pack if I was a breeder. Bodhi isn't too far off from that when you consider his freebies and the $60-75 price range. His price averages out to around $50 a pack with the freebies. And I am sure he gets a lot less then that from the vendors - would be interesting to know how much vendors make and what the breeders sell it to them for. 

I also agree that most of these seed companies charging $150-200 a pack could lower their prices to just $75 or so and make even more money. Of course you don't make as much per pack when the prices are cheap but you will sell a LOT more of them, and if it is good stuff then each one you sell will have those guys telling others to buy it - much like Bodhis seeds. Now, if seeds were expensive to make then it would make more sense to charge high prices because each seed would have a price on it from the start. But when you consider how small of a price it is per seed then that doesn't even factor in. I bet it would take quite a few seeds just to cost 1cent when making them for yourself. Of course there is a lot of things that come into play each time and I am sure it varies some.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> My favorite 3 in the game seem to be doing fine without any of that crap. (Bodhi, Dynasty, PSBC).


I'm often surprised that Breeders Boutique's model doesn't get more shouts over here. Good guys with good genetics, low prices, generous quality freebies, and stellar customer service. The recently chopped Livers freebie is as good a smoke as anything I traded dollars for.


----------



## limonene (Apr 13, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Wish more breeders out there followed Bodhi's ethics and business model. He's a fucking genius if you ask me. He's got good genetics and he's extremely generous to the community. In return the community is generous to him by spreading the love. WIN/WIN for everyone. I think it's safe to say that lots of folks in this thread could potentially become breeders one day and would follow a model similar to Bodhi's. I know I will if I'm ever in the position.
> 
> 
> So many people are out there trying to maximize profit per seed when they don't realize if they dropped the price 50% they would sell 4x as many seeds thus doubling their total profit. $150+ is just ridiculous. Especially considering you can yield a couple thousand beans from a single plant in a few gallon pot.
> ...


 Who is PSBC?! I'm going to try out some exotic genetics soon, I'm hearing great things about them.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 13, 2016)

on seedjunkies Gu~ said he sold 13,000 packs last year. What was his price point like $40-60? Fucking smart. So even if he was getting only $20-30 per from the retailer that's still mega profit. Do the math. over quarter million. I'd be willing to bet almost anything the $150 priced guys are not selling 13,000 packs in even their best year. 

Can't help but think Bodhi is putting out more beans the Gu. Who knows but I hope he is. He deserves it if you ask me.



DoctorFrost said:


> That's some true words right there D, I feel the same. I doubt I am ever a true breeder like selling seeds and such, and if I am then that will be years down the road after I learn a lot more. But I can tell you I would charge cheap cheap prices for beans. They are almost free to make. I really don't know how many beans could be made with just 1 1000w HPS but I bet it is 1000s, if not tens of 1000s. I would probably only charge like $30-40 a pack if I was a breeder. Bodhi isn't too far off from that when you consider his freebies and the $60-75 price range. His price averages out to around $50 a pack with the freebies. And I am sure he gets a lot less then that from the vendors - would be interesting to know how much vendors make and what the breeders sell it to them for.
> 
> I also agree that most of these seed companies charging $150-200 a pack could lower their prices to just $75 or so and make even more money. Of course you don't make as much per pack when the prices are cheap but you will sell a LOT more of them, and if it is good stuff then each one you sell will have those guys telling others to buy it - much like Bodhis seeds. Now, if seeds were expensive to make then it would make more sense to charge high prices because each seed would have a price on it from the start. But when you consider how small of a price it is per seed then that doesn't even factor in. I bet it would take quite a few seeds just to cost 1cent when making them for yourself. Of course there is a lot of things that come into play each time and I am sure it varies some.




I think a single 1k lamp utilizing a 5x5 area could produce in excess of 10,000 seeds. My last pollen chucking adventure I ended up with about 300 seeds per plant. The average unseeded plants yielded about 10-12 grams(tiny plants.... 1 gallon pots) and I could fit 49 of those plants in a 4x4 area. That's close to 15,000 seeds using tiny undeveloped plants in a 4x4. And that's not including premature/undeveloped seeds. Now imagine full sized plants with branching and all. :O 

I think it's the common for breeders to get 50% of the msrp and retailer to get the other 50%.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 13, 2016)

limonene said:


> Who is PSBC?! I'm going to try out some exotic genetics soon, I'm hearing great things about them.


He's a small time Canadian breeder who only sells his seeds breeder direct. Only a few strains and older ones at that but they are good! Unfortunately nothing exotic. Super friendly dude willing to answer any emails and questions I've had some long conversations with him. I have lots of pictures up on breedbay if you look in my photo gallery (dream beaver). PeakseedsBC.com


----------



## limonene (Apr 13, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> He's a small time Canadian breeder who only sells his seeds breeder direct. Only a few strains and older ones at that but they are good! Unfortunately nothing exotic. Super friendly dude willing to answer any emails and questions I've had some long conversations with him. I have lots of pictures up on breedbay if you look in my photo gallery (dream beaver). PeakseedsBC.com


thanks man, ill have a look.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

30+ years ago HT was the shit...the first to start putting any info on reefer growing out in the free world...we all know that we didn't know as much back then as we do now...especially the science of it all...it was thru that mag that I learned about real reefer , the reason why I moved to California back in the late 80's (yes I moved across country looking for better reefer)...it's a shame that the quality of the mag has gone down so much....I was a subscriber for over 12 years , really enjoyed that mag . It's funny how young ppl don't understand the pioneers of the reefer game...it was folks like that that got us going in direction we're heading now..medical cannabis , recreational cannabis...just a few years back I would have never dreamed of the concept of legal weed . All those old school breeders y'all put down are the ones that started this movement....nobody just snapped there fingers and high grade cannabis and dispensaries magically appeared...it came about thru decades of trial and error..years before there was such a thing as "Jerry 's search engine" which to you young folks is now known as Google . Don't discount history...if you don't know where you came from then how will you know where you're going...just my high ass 2 cents .


----------



## futant (Apr 13, 2016)

limonene said:


> I bet High times don't really like breeders like Bodhi, after all his success is based on quality strains and word of mouth recommendations, the best kind, rather than expensive double page adverts.


they are the US branch of the old DEA ran Dutch mmj mafia comprised of pinched US nationals selling seed from amsterdam and ratting out their biggest US buyers funded by private DEA siezure funds so they could keep their free lunch siezure machine running in the US. Of course they would misrepresent American breeders lineage and mispell names. Bodhi represents the arch enemy of these losers.
hows that for a nut job conspiracy


----------



## futant (Apr 13, 2016)

futant said:


> they are the US branch of the old DEA ran Dutch mmj mafia comprised of pinched US nationals selling seed from amsterdam and ratting out their biggest US buyers funded by private DEA siezure funds so they could keep their free lunch siezure machine running in the US. Of course they would misrepresent American breeders lineage and mispell names. Bodhi represents the arch enemy of these losers.
> hows that for a nut job conspiracy


Oh SH!t did I say that out loud?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 13, 2016)

Don't forget about Skunkman Sam, Skunk #1 and Monsanto! 

isn't that all part of the same conspiracy theory?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 13, 2016)

futant said:


> they are the US branch of the old DEA ran Dutch mmj mafia comprised of pinched US nationals selling seed from amsterdam and ratting out their biggest US buyers funded by private DEA siezure funds so they could keep their free lunch siezure machine running in the US. Of course they would misrepresent American breeders lineage and mispell names. Bodhi represents the arch enemy of these losers.
> hows that for a nut job conspiracy


Wouldn't surprise me one bit...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 13, 2016)

@Amos Otis , you get your Lucky Charms yet?


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

Who's this Monsanto fella ppl keep talking about...what's he screwing up ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2016)

@Al Yamoni


----------



## limonene (Apr 13, 2016)

Im not going to lie, if monsanto could genetically modify me some frankenweed that trimmed itself i would be very tempted.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2016)

limonene said:


> Im not going to lie, if monsanto could genetically modify me some frankenweed that trimmed itself i would be very tempted.


Or if it went seed to buds /rolled joints with 30 seconds in the microwave. I'd be 'popping' [get it?] the daily smoke while the coffee brews.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Don't forget about Skunkman Sam, Skunk #1 and Monsanto!
> 
> isn't that all part of the same conspiracy theory?


I smoked Skunk #1 in 1990 in Cali...I smoked some in recent years...I don't care what anybody says...,it ain't the same shit .


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm gonna scoop prolly 2 bodhi packs on 420 silver mountain for sure and......looking for a wild card... I'm thinking blueberry hashplant....thoughts? Already have goji,ssdd, and mothers milk on the way..


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm gonna scoop prolly 2 bodhi packs on 420 silver mountain for sure and......looking for a wild card... I'm thinking blueberry hashplant....thoughts? Already have goji,ssdd, and mothers milk on the way..


I'm thinking mothers milk and pura vida with wolf pack and love triangle as freebies. Come up on 3 appy crosses.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 13, 2016)

Kinda wish glg had satsuma in stock


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'm thinking mothers milk and pura vida with wolf pack and love triangle as freebies. Come up on 3 appy crosses.


Solid choices


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Solid choices


The pura vida might swap to gsc X Wookie but kinda leaning towards the appy crosses.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 13, 2016)

Greenline had some different freebies than glg... I requested either The fuzz, bingo pajama, strawberry mountain with my order


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Greenline had some different freebies than glg... I requested either The fuzz, bingo pajama, strawberry mountain with my order


Strawberry mountain b limited


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Strawberry mountain b limited


That sounds interesting!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 13, 2016)

Shoulda put that as my first choice... Dam haha


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Shoulda put that as my first choice... Dam haha


I think it is Strawberry Deisel x Double Purple Doja(nebus blackberry x cherry ak).


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 13, 2016)

On the label I believe it said strawberry dankini x appy..I think you're rigt on the genetics for the strawberry dankini


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> On the label I believe it said strawberry dankini x appy..I think you're rigt on the genetics for the strawberry dankini


Yes, of course. What i said.... x appy


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Greenline had some different freebies than glg... I requested either The fuzz, bingo pajama, strawberry mountain with my order


I'm waiting on glg because of the extra 2 packs and tshirt I'll get lol.


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 13, 2016)

Damn it all.. I know I'll be placing an order, but I sort of made it rough on my pocket by jumping on those early Gorilla Bubble BX2s. If I would have waited I would have broke 300 and taken the Blood Orange x Genius Tie pack. 

So many seeds such little time...


----------



## GreenSanta (Apr 13, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Damn it all.. I know I'll be placing an order, but I sort of made it rough on my pocket by jumping on those early Gorilla Bubble BX2s. If I would have waited I would have broke 300 and taken the Blood Orange x Genius Tie pack.
> 
> *So many seeds such little time...*View attachment 3656663


it always seems that way, until you grow them out and figure out which ones you will never grow again, I have so many seeds as back up, old crosses or whatever, I d have to be very desperate to pop em... there is around 3 or 4 batches of seeds I made that i plan to re-run again and again until they are all gone, otherwise I keep ordering and see what I can get, often only 1-3 females per strain tells me whether to grow it again or not. Bodhi<s in my good book so far I can't wait to see how the dragon fruit and the skylotus will be like. but yeah anyway it seems like there isnt enough time but once you narrow it down to what terpenes and types of highs you like, you soon realize there arent that many!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I think it is Strawberry Deisel x Double Purple Doja(nebus blackberry x cherry ak).





hockeybry2 said:


> On the label I believe it said strawberry dankini x appy..I think you're rigt on the genetics for the strawberry dankini


Again that sounds interesting !!


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

limonene said:


> Im not going to lie, if monsanto could genetically modify me some frankenweed that trimmed itself i would be very tempted.


Ahhh GMO..genetically modified (can't remember the O part) but that's bad shit just like the steroid fed chickens . _ No bueno amigo_


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 13, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> it always seems that way, until you grow them out and figure out which ones you will never grow again, I have so many seeds as back up, old crosses or whatever, I d have to be very desperate to pop em... there is around 3 or 4 batches of seeds I made that i plan to re-run again and again until they are all gone, otherwise I keep ordering and see what I can get, often only 1-3 females per strain tells me whether to grow it again or not. Bodhi<s in my good book so far I can't wait to see how the dragon fruit and the skylotus will be like. but yeah anyway it seems like there isnt enough time but once you narrow it down to what terpenes and types of highs you like, you soon realize there arent that many!!


That's some good insight Santa. I've found a sweet spot for now with some wonderful glue crosses that I'll likely be keeping around for some time. Just seems like every day I hear of a new flavor profile and I'm only recently delving into Bodhis beans. How them W90s treating ya?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 13, 2016)

Fuck. Do not tell my wife but I have a grand waiting for glg on the 15th. 

"But sweetheart. Don't you understand that the appy dad is lost!? Lost I tells ya!"


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck. Do not tell my wife but I have a grand waiting for glg on the 15th.
> 
> "But sweetheart. Don't you understand that the appy dad is lost!? Lost I tells ya!"


No they don't...I can't make my Mrs. understand that those crosses will one day be extinct .


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 14, 2016)

It's funny because I never even tried an appy dad yet but I know I need to get more of them. (only have 2)


im seriously worried that the mothers milks are all gonna go before I put my order :O


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 14, 2016)

I feel everyones worry about the Appy being gone, I just went through that last year. The same stuff was being said then, Bodhi had lost the Appy for a good while by that point and I was expecting everything to be gone within a couple of months... now it is over a year later and over half of them are still around. But there are a lot of them that aren't. I'd say we will still be seeing Appy crosses for another year, but what's in stock will slowly diminish and there wont be much selection. You will be fine with Mothers Milk D, there are a lot of places that have it in stock right now. So if one sells out, order it elsewhere. Ya know, I spent so much money last year on seeds I really have no idea how much.. it is ridiculous though. But I still feel like I NEED MORE. 

After the Appy dad is completely gone, I doubt I order many more packs after that. Probably only the rare couple here and there that gets rave reviews. And stock up on some of the good crosses that everyone loves like Goji. Never know when he might lose a parent, and Goji sells out quick so unless he has some extra pollen stored if he lost a parent there would be no more. Knowing B though, I figure he has tons and tons of pollen from the SL dad in the freezer. I believe that is how we had the Appy crosses this long after he lost the dad. Also since I am a Chem lover, I will probably pick up some Top Dawg seeds stuff, as well as any new Chem crosses Bodhi releases. And look more into different C99s , and get into Apollo lines etc. 

Something else I wish Bodhi would do, is to find another male similar to Appy. I know he was a special stud but we all liked what he brought to the table which was mostly some chem funk. I bet if B took a line such as Chem3xAppy or Chem91xAppy and made F2's of that he could then find an F2 that is very very similar to the original Appy male. Usually F2's have some that are just like their parents on both sides with wide ranges of phenos. So I am sure there would be many many Appy phenos to choose from, and at worst it would just have a little extra added chem. If he went through 100s of them I could see that being very possible. Or at least something similar, and equally as good. Edited to add - Same goes for us if any of us that had many Bodhi Appy strains on deck. We could F2 a few of them that are more chem dominant and find a male similar to Appy in them.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 14, 2016)

I couldn't hold out any longer. I saw Appalachian super skunk available so I had to snag that with purple Wookie and guava hashplant. Hope to get the fuzz, strange brew and Buddha's hand for my freebies. 

I definitely need to get back to growing some of these bodhi packs, way to much of a back log. Just hate to grow something I will probably like and not be able to keep a hold of. Fear of choices can be paralyzing sometimes lol.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 14, 2016)

Some bodhi babies for your morning 

Boysenberry HP


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck. Do not tell my wife but I have a grand waiting for glg on the 15th.
> 
> "But sweetheart. Don't you understand that the appy dad is lost!? Lost I tells ya!"





skunkwreck said:


> No they don't...I can't make my Mrs. understand that those crosses will one day be extinct .


I feel as if in my life, i am constantly explaining to people and patients...i gotta get more seeds...reply"u spend too much on seeds, this stuff right here is pretty good" ...ooooooo how do they think.i found that stuff in the first place lol


----------



## jujuflex101010 (Apr 14, 2016)

Is there anyway to contact Bodhi or seedbanks i can talk to that sell their stuff? I have one of the newer strains and the pictures of it on most seed sites is lacking its true beauty. I have one with so much color and vibrance reflecting of nothing but sunlight. Could i possibly use my picture ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 14, 2016)

jujuflex101010 said:


> Is there anyway to contact Bodhi or seedbanks i can talk to that sell their stuff? I have one of the newer strains and the pictures of it on most seed sites is lacking its true beauty. I have one with so much color and vibrance reflecting of nothing but sunlight. Could i possibly use my picture ?


Have to contact Bodhi over at Breedbay and see wassup. He would then shoot the pics to the bank. That's what I'm thinking but could be wrong but usually the breeder decides what pic if any will be used to advertise the cultivar


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 14, 2016)

jujuflex101010 said:


> Is there anyway to contact Bodhi or seedbanks i can talk to that sell their stuff? I have one of the newer strains and the pictures of it on most seed sites is lacking its true beauty. I have one with so much color and vibrance reflecting of nothing but sunlight. Could i possibly use my picture ?


I want to say that Bodhi started a thread on breedbay where people could post pics of his strains they grew with the understanding that he might then use those pictures in seedbank descriptions. Can't be positive though, I do smoke a lot of weed so I may have imagined it.


----------



## jujuflex101010 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys i will check it out.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Something else I wish Bodhi would do, is to find another male similar to Appy. I know he was a special stud but we all liked what he brought to the table


Not all of us. [ ducking for cover ]

I gave away a half pack or more of SSDD, Blood Orange, and Blueberry Hill to RIU amigos. Fine, vigorous plants, but all disappointing smoke to me for various reasons. Conversely, the SL crosses I've run have all been terrific. Only two, but several beans of Goji and Solos Stash. Just grabbed a few singles of Satsuma for another try at an orange Bodhi smoke, and Lotus Larry, coming from my new friends at Bonza. 

Initial clones of the purple Goji project get taken today. The middle plant is a Mace gdp x goji TDT freebie that miraculously became healthy after a troubling infancy.


----------



## 0letdown (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey JD, how are your Kali's coming along?


----------



## doniawon (Apr 14, 2016)

Having trouble in the female dept. Typical. 
3 bluehp, 2 more cowbell and 2 mountain temples showed me their balls today. 

On the plus side my jaba moms a beast, and I'm thinking, based on structure ill have a couple MT fems, still unsure of the rest. 

Wish I had room to run full packs. Its like playing the lottery, addicting!


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 14, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Not all of us. [ ducking for cover ]
> 
> I gave away a half pack or more of SSDD, Blood Orange, and Blueberry Hill to RIU amigos. Fine, vigorous plants, but all disappointing smoke to me for various reasons. Conversely, the SL crosses I've run have all been terrific. Only two, but several beans of Goji and Solos Stash. Just grabbed a few singles of Satsuma for another try at an orange Bodhi smoke, and Lotus Larry, coming from my new friends at Bonza.
> 
> ...


I wish I'd been an amigo lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 14, 2016)

Just got a weird email from glg about the promo. Apparently people have ants in their pants and aRe already ordering like the promo is live lol. Nobody ever said comprehension was the stoner community strength lol.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 14, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Just got a weird email from glg about the promo. Apparently people have ants in their pants and aRe already ordering like the promo is live lol. Nobody ever said comprehension was the stoner community strength lol.


Yeah just checked my e-mail got the same thing .


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 14, 2016)

Sure hope this doesn't turn into a clusterfuck. Running out of the free packs etc. 

Fucking stoners!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I wish I'd been an amigo lol


Yeah, that would have been the time.......[amigo]. The next cat has an itch for the heri crosses . That's like having 10 daughters, and the one you're sure will never get married finds an interested party who has a pulse. Sometimes you have to act fast. 

Honestly, there's probably lots of good stuff that passed through here unpopped, but as a small scale popper, I almost never return to a pack of something if I don't much like the first few ran.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 14, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, that would have been the time.......[amigo]. The next cat has an itch for the heri crosses . That's like having 10 daughters, and the one you're sure will never get married finds an interested party who has a pulse. Sometimes you have to act fast.
> 
> Honestly, there's probably lots of good stuff that passed through here unpopped, but as a small scale popper, I almost never return to a pack of something if I don't much like the first few ran.


HAHAHAHAHAHAH! That analogy is fantastic.

Edit: Totally agree on the not returning to packs. This is kinda embarrassing but I have so many beans I don't think I have ever gone back into a single pack to run beans again. New pack. 

Lucky charms will be my first revisit ever when I make F2's for you cats.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 14, 2016)

Ok the promo is from the 15th to the 20th but what date did it say payments had to be in by ?


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ok the promo is from the 15th to the 20th but what date did it say payments had to be in by ?


Pretty lenient imo, may 2nd.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 14, 2016)

Yeah better then feeding them to the birds lmao


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 14, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Pretty lenient imo, may 2nd.


Sheeeeeeit. I'm ordering at 3pm on the west coast on the 15th. Still gives me an hour to get to the post office and send cash. Not getting caught sleeping on this one.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 14, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Pretty lenient imo, may 2nd.


I thought it said by the 30th but was just wanting to make sure...that is pretty lenient.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 14, 2016)

PS that dragons blood shirt is rad. I'm in a small town though and have a career that pretty much is the total opposite of pot growing. Could not be rockin that round town.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sheeeeeeit. I'm ordering at 3pm on the west coast on the 15th. Still gives me an hour to get to the post office and send cash. Not getting caught sleeping on this one.


I believe I'd do it at 3:00 am on the West Coast on the 15th....it starts at 6:00 am on the East Coast so ain't that about the time difference ?!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I believe I'd do it at 3:00 am on the West Coast on the 15th....it starts at 6:00 am on the East Coast so ain't that about the time difference ?!


Oh shit. Here I go complaining about stoners and pull a total stoner move.

Thanks skunkwreck.

Edit: order at 3AM and be at the PO when they open.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I thought it said by the 30th but was just wanting to make sure...that is pretty lenient.


I just checked another email and it says may 1st... I have gotten like a zillion emails about this promo (not including the doubles it always sends lol) and I swear 1 said the 2nd. Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 14, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I just checked another email and it says may 1st... I have gotten like a zillion emails about this promo (not including the doubles it always sends lol) and I swear 1 said the 2nd. Sorry for the mistake.


One absolutely said the 2nd. They changed it.


----------



## nwags81 (Apr 14, 2016)

It goes live at 6 PM eastern not AM...


----------



## nwags81 (Apr 14, 2016)

Anyone have any opinion about the bodhi freebies? I've never ran his gear but am going to grab a few packs of SSDD while the gettin's hot. Want a pack of Wolfpack, but can't make up mind on a second or just double down on the WP. Think I'm gonna have to grab that Jaws deal too. Damn 420 promos.....smh wife's gonna murder me. Lmao


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 14, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Some bodhi babies for your morning
> 
> Boysenberry HP
> 
> View attachment 3656872


@GrayeVOx I'll keep you updated as they move along. Hopefully they turn out as nice as your girls


----------



## elkamino (Apr 14, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Any info on the gg4 x LBL- I happen to be sitting on a pack of these , and am very curious about them, I almost soaked them this morning, but am short on space right now.


I was away from the computer for a week so I'm a little behind on this thread, maybe others have weighed in with more beta on the GG#4 x LBL. I have a little info.

Popped 5 in Feb, got 3 females. Vegged a month or so and put em in flower. All were lanky, branchy and super vigorous, way more than the other plants in the room. They'd been under 12/12 for almost 5 weeks, when I got back from my trip all 3 plants had pollen-producing balls!  Two had lots and the third had maybe 5. I sprayed/bagged/chopped the 2 full-blown hermies and kept the least-ballsy one, after plucking all I could find. I totally sprayed down the tent with water but since I saw airborne pollen 3x this morning I know I'll have some unwanted seeds this run. 

Plants circle a vert 600 HPS, along with 5 other plants. All the others are sporting 100% pure female flowers far as I can tell. I run solely from seed, and I've not had an intersex plant in maybe 2 years.  

So I gotta believe its the genetics, not environment. Do as you wish with em but for what its worth I have NO plans to run the other seeds dangit.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 14, 2016)

nwags81 said:


> It goes live at 6 PM eastern not AM...


See? That's what I thought. Ya damn hippies!


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 14, 2016)

0letdown said:


> Hey JD, how are your Kali's coming along?


Sexing now, definitely plan on keeping u guys up. No.girls yet. 1 girl white wookie though.


----------



## martyg (Apr 14, 2016)

nwags81 said:


> It goes live at 6 PM eastern not AM...


Which promo?


----------



## john0000 (Apr 14, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Just got a weird email from glg about the promo. Apparently people have ants in their pants and aRe already ordering like the promo is live lol. Nobody ever said comprehension was the stoner community strength lol.


Got the same one


----------



## limonene (Apr 14, 2016)

I just got an email from GLG saying the promo has been put back by 1 hour. Honestly. That really happened.


----------



## limonene (Apr 14, 2016)

limonene said:


> I just got an email from GLG saying the promo has been put back by 1 hour. Honestly. That really happened.


I'm just trying to get myself a head start over the rest of the bodhi hordes haha


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 14, 2016)

limonene said:


> I just got an email from GLG saying the promo has been put back by 1 hour. Honestly. That really happened.


Prolly cuz a buncha ppl r putting in orders but want to promo honored amd he got frustrated deali.g with all the preorders


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 14, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Sexing now, definitely plan on keeping u guys up. No.girls yet. 1 girl white wookie though.


Got me a male Kalifornia. Not a keeper.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 14, 2016)

martyg said:


> Which promo?


https://sites.google.com/site/greatlakesgeneticscom/promo


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 14, 2016)

Bubba X Durban pheno 1




pheno 2







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 14, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Bubba X Durban pheno 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long those veg for after they sprouted?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 14, 2016)

I think I should ask glg if I can order early


----------



## doniawon (Apr 14, 2016)

Marshmallowy goodness'


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I think I should ask glg if I can order early


Yea bro, ask for the promo lol


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 14, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yea bro, ask for the promo lol


They sent out an email saying "that it would be unfair..... We love our members..... Try to understand....." Something like that. Just got it a couple hours ago.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> How long those veg for after they sprouted?


Seeds 3/15-4/8(was the first time I noticed signs of gender) so just under a month.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 14, 2016)

I guess people were placing large orders and taking a toll on stock and wrote emails expecting to be included in the promo so he had to send out an email


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I guess people were placing large orders and taking a toll on stock and wrote emails expecting to be included in the promo so he had to send out an email


The pura vida I was looking at is totally gone.


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 14, 2016)

elkamino said:


> I was away from the computer for a week so I'm a little behind on this thread, maybe others have weighed in with more beta on the GG#4 x LBL. I have a little info.
> 
> Popped 5 in Feb, got 3 females. Vegged a month or so and put em in flower. All were lanky, branchy and super vigorous, way more than the other plants in the room. They'd been under 12/12 for almost 5 weeks, when I got back from my trip all 3 plants had pollen-producing balls!  Two had lots and the third had maybe 5. I sprayed/bagged/chopped the 2 full-blown hermies and kept the least-ballsy one, after plucking all I could find. I totally sprayed down the tent with water but since I saw airborne pollen 3x this morning I know I'll have some unwanted seeds this run.
> 
> ...


This is super unfortunate news. I've got 20 of these puppies I was looking forward to sorting through. Sounded like a potentially great cross. Bummer.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 14, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> This is super unfortunate news. I've got 20 of these puppies I was looking forward to sorting through. Sounded like a potentially great cross. Bummer.


It's GG#4 in there that's prolly causing that doesn't mean your phenos will do that tho. That male used made a few crosses and don't think I've heard of full blown herms like that so don't think it's that but could be with it paired to GG#4.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 14, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> The pura vida I was looking at is totally gone.


Lol I noticed that!


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It's GG#4 in there that's prolly causing that doesn't mean your phenos will do that tho. That male used made a few crosses and don't think I've heard of full blown herms like that so don't think it's that but could be with it paired to GG#4.


I definitely wont give up on em. Will just need to be vigilant in keeping a close eye on them. As I stated earlier I popped two after watching some LOTR a week or so ago, so they can be a mini tester of what I have.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 14, 2016)

I know you don't like the Appy Amos, it's ok at least everything else you like is usually some of my favorites like the C99. I bet you'd like the cross I plan on making for myself later this year with Dream Lotus x C99. It just seems so fitting to me, like something that should have been done a long time ago. You know if you like C99 a lot, you might like to pop some Sorcerers Apprentice or Cheech Wizzard. This is going to sound kinda weird since the genetics aren't similar at all but that Sorcerers Apprentice I have is reminding me more and more of C99 every day. She smells almost identical in the jar, and the high is very similar as well. I believe it is leaning very cheech dominant though without hardly and appy traits. The Cheech by itself would probably be something you'd love especially since you like the Goji so much to start with. Out of all the other OG Lotus crosses such as Tahoe, Larry, Skywalker.. I think Green Curry/Cheech is very over looked. And he lost the mother about the same time as the Appy dad, so once they sell out they will be gone for good.

I'd love to have one of those dragons blood shirts as well, or just a Bodhi shirt in general. I don't really like to wear them often around here either, it sticks out very bad since there aren't many pot growers here. Attitude used to handout T-Shirts like crazy.. I think I have 3-4 Humboldt Seed Organization shirts that I really like. Black shirts, with the HSO name and a tree on them. I also got a Bodhi coffee mug, a Cali Connections mug, and another just can't remember from who. But I seen those Dragon Blood shirts and they were very nice.


----------



## MistaRasta (Apr 14, 2016)

Bodhi's 88hashplant/G13 crosses look amazing.

About to order some Blueberry Hashplant and Clusterfunk. 

Maybe even some black triangle.

Anyone have any info on these crosses? Potency? Taste? Keepers?

Can't wait to get up under the bodhi tree and chill


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 14, 2016)

Mista, I have never grown out any g13hp crosses but I think you probably picked 3 of the best ones. A couple others that are highly praised are the Guava Hashplant, and Red Eye Jedi. The Black Triangle isn't going to be made anymore from what I heard so you may want to pick that one up. But if you can't find it then Red Eye Jedi would be a great substitute. 

I am a big Appy fan so only have a couple g13hp crosses but have the Blueberry HP, and Clusterfunk myself to go through sometime. I can't really help you much with phenos, potency or any of that but I can tell you that everyone that has grown out the Blueberry HP has absolutely loved it and said it was full of keepers. Huge yields of very potent bud, and I remember reading a lot of it was very tasty with blueberry in it.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 14, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> They sent out an email saying "that it would be unfair..... We love our members..... Try to understand....." Something like that. Just got it a couple hours ago.


Sry, i was being sarcastic. That probably was unclear. I assumed @hockeybry2 got the email.

***Do not email asking for early promo deals at glg its unfair, really


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 14, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Sry, i was being sarcastic. That probably was unclear. I assumed @hockeybry2 got the email.
> 
> ***Do not email asking for early promo deals at glg its unfair, really


I got the email twice lol we both speak in sarcasm


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 14, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Bodhi's 88hashplant/G13 crosses look amazing.
> 
> About to order some Blueberry Hashplant and Clusterfunk.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen any Black Triangle listed anywhere for a few months.


----------



## MistaRasta (Apr 14, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I haven't seen any Black Triangle listed anywhere for a few months.


I know of one place that still has stock. Being that Doctor frost just told me they're discontinuing it ill definitely grab a pack.


----------



## MistaRasta (Apr 14, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Mista, I have never grown out any g13hp crosses but I think you probably picked 3 of the best ones. A couple others that are highly praised are the Guava Hashplant, and Red Eye Jedi. The Black Triangle isn't going to be made anymore from what I heard so you may want to pick that one up. But if you can't find it then Red Eye Jedi would be a great substitute.
> 
> I am a big Appy fan so only have a couple g13hp crosses but have the Blueberry HP, and Clusterfunk myself to go through sometime. I can't really help you much with phenos, potency or any of that but I can tell you that everyone that has grown out the Blueberry HP has absolutely loved it and said it was full of keepers. Huge yields of very potent bud, and I remember reading a lot of it was very tasty with blueberry in it.



Potency with yield, that's what I'm after and
Tbh, I'm getting a little burnt out on og crosses.im gonna pick up a few of the bt.. I think I'll snag the clusterfunk and look for a nice chem dominant pheno with that g13 yield..The blueberry Hashplant looks sounds so amazing. Seems like a top quality cash cropper. I just received a cut of blue dream, and it'd be nice to find a big ol' stanky male out of the blueberry Hashplant to make a backcross with.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 14, 2016)

Keep an eye out for Bodhi's Dream Lotus if you really want a Blue Dream to cross. It is his Santa Cruz Blue Dream cut x Snow Lotus. I have some in veg now about to flip to flower soon, and plan to pop a few more next round. A lot of people like it better then the Blue Dream cut.. so I am hoping to find something good to keep and make some F2's to go through. Or if I can ever get my hands on the real santa cruz cut maybe backcross the best couple Dream Lotus to it and that would be a very good Blue Dream BX - far better then any of the fem seed breeders sell I'd think. 

Also if you want something Chem dominant, check out some of his Appy crosses. ALL of the appy crosses will be gone soon since he lost the Appy male awhile back. A lot of them are already gone for good... and it makes some fire crosses especially if you are a chemdog fan. For chem dominant strains check out Cobra Lips (Chem 3 x appy) and The Fuzz (chem91 JB x Appy). Both should have most phenos that are almost entirely chem. Not sure where you plan to order from but most of these places offering buy one get one free right now are offering The Fuzz as a freebie, as well as the Wolf Pack which is Giesel x Appy. All of these will be big yielding chem dominant strains. A couple others I recommend to grab before are gone is Silver Mountain (SSH x Appy), Mothers Milk (Nepali OG x Appy), SSDD (Bubbashine x Appy), Dream Beaver (Dirty Hippy x Appy), and possibly Sorcerers Apprentice or Love Dawg. Some awesome crosses here to check out that aren't sold out yet.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I got the email twice lol we both speak in sarcasm


What is the deal with that double email? I thought my stoned ass signed up for it twice but now that I hear everyone else gets 2 makes me wonder why?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 14, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> What is the deal with that double email? I thought my stoned ass signed up for it twice but now that I hear everyone else gets 2 makes me wonder why?


Haha no clue lol glad I'm not the only one that gets doubles


----------



## martyg (Apr 14, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yea bro, ask for the promo lol


How do u pay there


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 14, 2016)

Haven't seen the dream lotus around much


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 14, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Oh man. AZ is prollu gunna legalize the herb. Which as usual....
> 
> Is gunna screw the family farm,
> Meical patients and the overall competition between the people who have devoted their whole lives to a plant.
> ...


There are 2 legalization laws on the AZ 2016 ballot-

1. MPP(marijuana policy project). Its refered to as the "regulate marijuana like alcohol" campaign. Might as well be called "corporate monopoly on marijuana" campaign. If this one passes we are all f$&@ed. It will put the industry in the hands of a handful of rich people (basically the current disp. owners), dismantle the current medical program, and force 800,000 people to buy from a source that can barely supply 10,000. We all know what happens then, the price skyrockets. Oh and did i mention, all sales/gifts from patient to patient will be a FELONY. 

2. AZFMR (arizonans for mindful regulation)- if this one passes, all our troubles are over. Allows 12 plants per adult per household, w unlimited amt of adults. Unlimited amt of dry product can be possessed I the household. Teamsportimg 8oz or less is a misdemeanor. No more drug tests for off the job mj use. No more dui for possessing metabolites in the blood. 

#2 is a long shot, but if nimber one passes, it will be much worse than it is now. I just hope az will ne informed of what theyre voting on, and for once just once, i hope the heads will show up to the voting booths


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 14, 2016)

martyg said:


> How do u pay there


Cash or money order.


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 14, 2016)

The calm before the storm....


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 14, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Cash or money order.


I send cash. Cuz hes awesome. But i use shoe mostly


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 14, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> There are 2 legalization laws on the AZ 2016 ballot-
> 
> 1. MPP(marijuana policy project). Its refered to as the "regulate marijuana like alcohol" campaign. Might as well be called "corporate monopoly on marijuana" campaign. If this one passes we are all f$&@ed. It will put the industry in the hands of a handful of rich people (basically the current disp. owners), dismantle the current medical program, and force 800,000 people to buy from a source that can barely supply 10,000. We all know what happens then, the price skyrockets. Oh and did i mention, all sales/gifts from patient to patient will be a FELONY.
> 
> ...


My little birds r saying we b fu**ed mayne. This may b it for good ol AZ, she had a good little run there for a minute. Lol


----------



## Junebud! (Apr 14, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I send cash. Cuz hes awesome. But i use shoe mostly


Shoe is the fucking man, especially when it comes to bohdis gear


----------



## ky man (Apr 15, 2016)

jamesbean has bohdis gear and they take depit cards.that is if you need them fast.hope this helps you out...ky...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 15, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> There are 2 legalization laws on the AZ 2016 ballot-
> 
> 1. MPP(marijuana policy project). Its refered to as the "regulate marijuana like alcohol" campaign. Might as well be called "corporate monopoly on marijuana" campaign. If this one passes we are all f$&@ed. It will put the industry in the hands of a handful of rich people (basically the current disp. owners), dismantle the current medical program, and force 800,000 people to buy from a source that can barely supply 10,000. We all know what happens then, the price skyrockets. Oh and did i mention, all sales/gifts from patient to patient will be a FELONY.
> 
> ...


There was a similar turd sammich in Ohio recently that got soundly defeated by the people (65% opposed it) so don't lose hope!


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 15, 2016)

Heard on the radio yesterday that lawmakers in Ohio are saying that medical MJ will be passed no later then this summer. Apparently even though the shitty attempt at the monopoly take over got defeated, the polling showed a very large majority were in favor of some form of legalization just not the monopoly grab.

Kentucky also has a couple of bills in their congress that range from just medical to full legalization. Kentucky has a new governor who said he will sign those bills if congress passes them. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed that this insane prohibition will be a thing of the past very shortly. This would have been unthinkable even a few years ago in these parts.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Heard on the radio yesterday that lawmakers in Ohio are saying that medical MJ will be passed no later then this summer. Apparently even though the shitty attempt at the monopoly take over got defeated, the polling showed a very large majority were in favor of some form of legalization just not the monopoly grab.
> 
> Kentucky also has a couple of bills in their congress that range from just medical to full legalization. Kentucky has a new governor who said he will sign those bills if congress passes them.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed that this insane prohibition will be a thing of the past very shortly. This would have been unthinkable even a few years ago in these parts.


North Carolina has a Medical Cannabis Act trying to get on the ballot. Very good bill might I add seems like they have taken from all the medical states and try to implement things the best way possible. Also not trying to push out the small time grower like me from being able to start my own dispensary or become a grower/producer like some states like Maryland $250,000 to renew license every year. Really hoping it gets on the ballot I'll have my $15,000 ready to apply for each license grower, producer, and dispensary lol


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey BOGO BODHI BUCCANEERS: 

Here is a savory tidbit for those of you swashbucklers that may not have located your particular wares, do not like a specific payment option, or may not have the loot for your booty until a later date...

Word on the high seas is that James Bean Co will be getting Bodhi restock and doing BOGO starting sometime next week (not been officially announced yet), they accept CC, and you will receive your packs in 3-4 days (if in US, Im sure lil longer elsewhere).

Batten down the hatches, run em Bodhi packs through mates, and make BF Pineapple Junk walk the plank !!! Yaaargh, that is all.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 15, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> There was a similar turd sammich in Ohio recently that got soundly defeated by the people (65% opposed it) so don't lose hope!


I wouldnt, but being from.Indiana, and i may take heat for this, but Ohio ppl r waaaaay smarter lol than AZ...sry AZ. But ur populous is half retarded. Ohio ppl r similar to us indiana folk. Just alittle more urban. U guys with all ur fancy pants_ major cities _and _entertainment lol_


----------



## 0letdown (Apr 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Got me a male Kalifornia. Not a keeper.


Damn, that sucks man. My three are coming along nicely, about to start the sexing soon. Got my fingers crossed for you and I, females please!


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 15, 2016)

0letdown said:


> Damn, that sucks man. My three are coming along nicely, about to start the sexing soon. Got my fingers crossed for you and I, females please!


Its okay. Undesirable males r no new thing round these parts. Killed a lemon hp male today. But we r up to the 3rd white wookie female. Prolly one more, fem and one more male it seems. Got 2 kalis left, one looks male other female and one lemon left not quite ready to sex. So that would make me 4-7 white wookie, 1-3 kali, 0,1-2 lemon hp. No biggie. Got abuncha stuff coming round and i can pop some dream beaver.


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> My little birds r saying we b fu**ed mayne. This may b it for good ol AZ, she had a good little run there for a minute. Lol


Only good thing about rich folks is that can't grow good dope. It takes some heart, soul and love to make these plants really do their thing. That's why Bodhi and his seeds do so well and the cash money only crowd crashes and burns, it's the LOVE... AZ Outlaw for life... or maybe I had a tad to much upon waking up this morning... Love and care can't be put in a bottle but the plants can tell when it there and when it's not...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I wouldnt, but being from.Indiana, and i may take heat for this, but Ohio ppl r waaaaay smarter lol than AZ...sry AZ. But ur populous is half retarded. Ohio ppl r similar to us indiana folk. Just alittle more urban. U guys with all ur fancy pants_ major cities _and _entertainment lol_


Well, you're talking to a Michigander here. In our opinion all folks from Ohio are a little "slow" ( no offense @akhiymjames ). 

Go Blue!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 15, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> I am keeping my fingers crossed that this insane prohibition will be a thing of the past very shortly. This would have been unthinkable even a few years ago in these parts.


Here's interesting news from a legal state:

"At one home in Centennial, drug agents found more than 300 plants. There was so much marijuana grow equipment at the home that a Colorado National Guard truck was called in to haul it away."

http://denver.cbslocal.com/2016/04/14/marijuana-raids-warehouses-denver-pot-plants/


----------



## Rooster96 (Apr 15, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Hey BOGO BODHI BUCCANEERS:
> 
> Here is a savory tidbit for those of you swashbucklers that may not have located your particular wares, do not like a specific payment option, or may not have the loot for your booty until a later date...
> 
> ...


I emailed them yesterday and they told me they could do pay pal and cash or money order and no credit cards. The web page says they could not accept cc cards at this time also. Just wanted to let you guys know.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Well, you're talking to a Michigander here. In our opinion all folks from Ohio are a little "slow" ( no offense @akhiymjames ).
> 
> Go Blue!


Lol I'm from Ohio but I'm a Wolverine all day!!!!!  people always ask me how I can be from Ohio and not a Buckeye fan I always tell them Charles Woodson.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 15, 2016)

Sadly JDGreen is probably right, it's the rich that will get their way in AZ and I don't come across too many smokers around here that know the difference between the two ballots or even care. They seem content to smoke seeded outdoor garbage that's being imported from out of state.

My family will be out to vote for AZFMR but either way we'll keep doing what we do.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol I'm from Ohio but I'm a Wolverine all day!!!!!  people always ask me how I can be from Ohio and not a Buckeye fan I always tell them Charles Woodson.


I knew I liked you!! lol


----------



## doniawon (Apr 15, 2016)

3 blue hashplant females this am.. fug yea.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 15, 2016)

Started pinching the stems on these hoping to slow down upwards growth. Only problem is I have no room to grow out either lol.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol I'm from Ohio but I'm a Wolverine all day!!!!!  people always ask me how I can be from Ohio and not a Buckeye fan I always tell them *Charles Woodson*.


So sad he ended his career with the shit heap known as the raiders. Really wish he would have stayed with the packers.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 15, 2016)

So, on the topic of drag boat Jeffy and his awesome spellings mistakes. 

I laughed my ass off when I realized in the promos he has it spelled "genius tie" 

 
Genius tie
 
Genius Thai 
 
Thai genius. 

Just for the sake of clarity.


----------



## futant (Apr 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It's GG#4 in there that's prolly causing that doesn't mean your phenos will do that tho. That male used made a few crosses and don't think I've heard of full blown herms like that so don't think it's that but could be with it paired to GG#4.


C'mon blaming GG#4 when you have Jack's Cleaner in the 3rd gen really?


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 15, 2016)

futant said:


> C'mon blaming GG#4 when you have Jack's Cleaner in the 3rd gen really?


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> North Carolina has a Medical Cannabis Act trying to get on the ballot. Very good bill might I add seems like they have taken from all the medical states and try to implement things the best way possible. Also not trying to push out the small time grower like me from being able to start my own dispensary or become a grower/producer like some states like Maryland $250,000 to renew license every year. Really hoping it gets on the ballot I'll have my $15,000 ready to apply for each license grower, producer, and dispensary lol


I am also planning on applying for a license once it's time but I don't know which is the better option caregiver or cultivator. Seems like to be able to compete as a cultivator it's going to take a large initial sum of money to get warehouse space and the equipment. If any is currently a caregiver can you provide a brief summary of how the business end of it works? Do the patients pay you based on the amount of meds they get or is it a fee type structure?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I knew I liked you!! lol


 yea I been to the Big House to see him play. Glad we finally got somebody that can whip this program back into the shape we normally are in. On some serious stuff tho if medical doesn't get where I'm at in two years I might be right back there


----------



## Bubbashine (Apr 15, 2016)

What's the best promo deal on Bodhi seeds at this point? I can never get the list up on GLG is the buy 2 get 2 free still going?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 15, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So, on the topic of drag boat Jeffy and his awesome spellings mistakes.
> 
> I laughed my ass off when I realized in the promos he has it spelled "genius tie"
> 
> ...


Haha send him a message and let him know. He asked me before to let him know anymore spelling mistakes after I pointed out that he had it listed Quava Hashplant and not Guava.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 15, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> What's the best promo deal on Bodhi seeds at this point? I can never get the list up on GLG is the buy 2 get 2 free still going?


Buy one get on free!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 15, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Buy one get on free!


Plus if you buy two you get 20 additional seeds on top of your bodhi freebies at glg as of 6 Eastern tonight.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 15, 2016)

damn... ill be stuck in the kitchen @ 6pm.

but still score a few things this week... bean gods shine on me.
just a few packs of the b-man. nothing big. plus specials are everywhere.

peeps who know me... know i love love love those cuts (you ran 1st of course).

so thanks to the fine farmer blessing my stash w/ gogi og & super silver hashplant.

ultimately, no lie , gear trumps beans.
& got my $ back for that sham tent deal 
picked up bunch of new fans, timers, etc instead.

& to a good cut buddy , got roots on those sfv & cp.

stoked !!!!


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 15, 2016)

sky lotus , the j-ro cut , nearly ready to go 12/12

call it jimmy rollins in the kitchen. you want some sky lotus you say. yo bro... "where jimmy rollins" ? when they traded him... fucking outrageous ! this pheno is on point every time i grow it out. killer performer.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 15, 2016)

got 3 wish mountains going bonkers in flower too. last run. but she giving me the b-man energy & vibes & mega love pushing up much nicer tops.

w/ wish mountain. id suggest some tops 3 to 8 and leave it alone.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 15, 2016)

pink lemonaide , nearly 3x3' , ow yeah !


----------



## mrrager420 (Apr 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> North Carolina has a Medical Cannabis Act trying to get on the ballot. Very good bill might I add seems like they have taken from all the medical states and try to implement things the best way possible. Also not trying to push out the small time grower like me from being able to start my own dispensary or become a grower/producer like some states like Maryland $250,000 to renew license every year. Really hoping it gets on the ballot I'll have my $15,000 ready to apply for each license grower, producer, and dispensary lol


Didn't know NC had one trying to get on the ballot. Have to look into that. They're usually good bills too but those are usually the ones that get nowhere. You know how that goes.


----------



## futant (Apr 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


>


To be fair I realize that Chem sister is in the 3rd of GG#4 and that it came from a herm event.
But the impact to hermaphroditism Jack's Cleaner has brought to hybridized cannabis is well documented.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 15, 2016)

& best rooters in my garden are 2 subby strains. jtr. & plushberry (which i LOVE). ive grown several elite cuts of subby's creation. everything stable & fire. i had a cut of plush years ago from a farmer that lied and never grew it out. nanner city. however, the ditry mitten direct cut , of plushberry from my cut buddy #1 , shit is real real real nice plant. beast in veg. bomber in flower. tested. stable. jack cleaner isnt a perfect strain for x's. neither is space dude. not a fan of his mango baby poo trait. and some of his off spring are shit yielders. JC brings better yield & better resin imo. if u ask me, truth, appy kills any dad subby ever found. its less work to find a good pheno from the b-man. he keeps his combos simple. poly-hybrid sure but its real good combos b-man has a nack for using. & you guys are the best feedback & testers on earth. subby has fanboys no doubt. b-man still gets my $. ill never buy another subby seed.


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 15, 2016)

futant said:


> To be fair I realize that Chem sister is in the 3rd of GG#4 and that it came from a herm event.
> But the impact to hermaphroditism Jack's Cleaner has brought to hybridized cannabis is well documented.


So at the risk of exposing my pollen chucking newbness...
If a guy had several TGA Kaboom (jacks cleaner f1Xvortex) and was hoping to find a nice dad for F2's and potential other crosses what would you say or advise he do?

To be honest I fantasize about TGAxBODHI match ups pretty often


----------



## futant (Apr 15, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> So at the risk of exposing my pollen chucking newbness...
> If a guy had several TGA Kaboom (jacks cleaner f1Xvortex) and was hoping to find a nice dad for F2's and potential other crosses what would you say or advise he do?


Grow them, Cull harshley, and don't worry about the keepers you end up with _other than very closely observe the 2nd and 3rd breeding generations of anything you make with it and cull backwards to source if herms show up down the line._


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 15, 2016)

futant said:


> Grow them, Cull harshley, and don't worry about the keepers you end up with _other than very closely observe the 2nd and 3rd breeding generations of anything you make with it and cull backwards to source if herms show up down the line._


Got em goin now and there are some serious deformities, and a twin 

Thanks a bunch for thr quick response man, I follow this thread pretty religiously and have a pretty good stash of bodhi nowadays


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 15, 2016)

Apparently DBJ had like 150 packs of bodhi sell while he was prepping the site for the promo. He had to have bodhi overnight him another drop just so people waiting for the promo would get some. It's been mentioned but the promo doesn't start until 6 PM.

from DBJ

"We will be listing up a lot of new gear today . You can buy it but it does not qualify for the 420 promo if you buy it before *6:00 PM EST*. You can not buy them and then pull the order forward into the Promo. I want everyone to enjoy the promo I just want to be fair to All those people that have been waiting."

Almost there folks.. tick tock tick tock


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2016)

futant said:


> C'mon blaming GG#4 when you have Jack's Cleaner in the 3rd gen really?


True your right forgot about that was in there too. That's def in there for sure forgot that one would herm too


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 15, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> damn... ill be stuck in the kitchen @ 6pm.
> 
> but still score a few things this week... bean gods shine on me.
> just a few packs of the b-man. nothing big. plus specials are everywhere.
> ...


6 eastern. 3 my time.


----------



## futant (Apr 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> True your right forgot about that was in there too. That's def in there for sure forgot that one would herm too


You point something out though when you initially brought up GG#4. this GG4xLBL cross is normally the kind of breeding only an experienced breeder should undertake as you are in effect potentially Nicking and backmass trait loading on hermaphroditism in the overall genotype pool.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2016)

futant said:


> You point something out though when you initially brought up GG#4. this GG4xLBL cross is normally the kind of breeding only an experienced breeder should undertake as you are in effect potentially Nicking and backmass trait loading on hermaphroditism in the overall genotype pool.


Yes I agree 1000% with you. That type of cross is for experience only and rigorous testing should be done with the males trying to breed with to make the cross. Most don't realize just cus you grow the parents in good optimal conditions that doesn't show you what they do under stress. I'm sure you could find some winners in that cross but that should be one to watch hard. Can't leave like our bro did and come back hoping everything is good with it unless you have a proven pheno


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 15, 2016)

Wrong thread I know, but the answers are informative to chuckers like me 

Kaboom(jacks cleanerf1Xvortex)XAK47?

The AK comes from serious seeds circa 2010, non femd bean.

Kaboom 5 pack from TGA circa 2011.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 15, 2016)

I have several more hypotheticals that include bodhi if people are interested in a discussion


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 15, 2016)

Damn got my order from Midweek song today. Ordered black triangle and was sent blueberry hashplant. I've sent an email to them and it looks as though BT is still in stock, not sure what happened. 

Bummed because I just received the blueberry hp from svoc Tuesday.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 15, 2016)

Damn had to buy another tent today. Really would have liked to spend that money on 4/20 promo but damn I already have seeds. Hoping I can get rid of some herbs in the next day or two. This deal too good to pass up.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 15, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> I have several more hypotheticals that include bodhi if people are interested in a discussion


I'll bite....


----------



## calicat (Apr 15, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> I feel everyones worry about the Appy being gone, I just went through that last year. The same stuff was being said then, Bodhi had lost the Appy for a good while by that point and I was expecting everything to be gone within a couple of months... now it is over a year later and over half of them are still around. But there are a lot of them that aren't. I'd say we will still be seeing Appy crosses for another year, but what's in stock will slowly diminish and there wont be much selection. You will be fine with Mothers Milk D, there are a lot of places that have it in stock right now. So if one sells out, order it elsewhere. Ya know, I spent so much money last year on seeds I really have no idea how much.. it is ridiculous though. But I still feel like I NEED MORE.
> 
> After the Appy dad is completely gone, I doubt I order many more packs after that. Probably only the rare couple here and there that gets rave reviews. And stock up on some of the good crosses that everyone loves like Goji. Never know when he might lose a parent, and Goji sells out quick so unless he has some extra pollen stored if he lost a parent there would be no more. Knowing B though, I figure he has tons and tons of pollen from the SL dad in the freezer. I believe that is how we had the Appy crosses this long after he lost the dad. Also since I am a Chem lover, I will probably pick up some Top Dawg seeds stuff, as well as any new Chem crosses Bodhi releases. And look more into different C99s , and get into Apollo lines etc.
> 
> Something else I wish Bodhi would do, is to find another male similar to Appy. I know he was a special stud but we all liked what he brought to the table which was mostly some chem funk. I bet if B took a line such as Chem3xAppy or Chem91xAppy and made F2's of that he could then find an F2 that is very very similar to the original Appy male. Usually F2's have some that are just like their parents on both sides with wide ranges of phenos. So I am sure there would be many many Appy phenos to choose from, and at worst it would just have a little extra added chem. If he went through 100s of them I could see that being very possible. Or at least something similar, and equally as good. Edited to add - Same goes for us if any of us that had many Bodhi Appy strains on deck. We could F2 a few of them that are more chem dominant and find a male similar to Appy in them.


I use to think that too that B had emergency pollen. He came in here and cleared up a lot of speculation concerning Op details. Concerning Appy crosses he just had a lot in his refrigerator/freezer space and was just slowly releasing them.

That is why he has the Wookie. The Wookie he used as a starting point had strong Appy characteristics. He is also playing with the possibility of SSDD hybrids. So in a sense Appy lives just not as we are used to it. Could be better or could be worse. Just have to try them out.

Oh and you mentioned it before. You read or heard that the Black Triangle is discontinued? Would you happen to know why? I am just curious as to why ty in advance.


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 15, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I'll bite....


Chem keseyXCheesquake 

Get that skunk hash on some cheese and crackers 

I grew an exquisite cheesequake babe about 5 years ago, just ordered another pack and I have the chem kesey too

ETA maybe even get a side of grape jelly on these, my cheesequake was grapey


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 15, 2016)

Rooster96 said:


> I emailed them yesterday and they told me they could do pay pal and cash or money order and no credit cards. The web page says they could not accept cc cards at this time also. Just wanted to let you guys know.


Oh dag, looks like you are correct... Bogus, both times I went through them prior CC was all good! Someone prbly snitched him, maybe it was Bonza LOL HAHA JK


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 15, 2016)

Silver Mountain and some Mother's Milk, along with some Wolf Pack and Legend OG x Snow Lotus, oh yeah! Happy early 4-20 everyone.

EDIT: Glad I got my order in, inventory at GLG is dropping like flies!


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 15, 2016)

Maybe SSL X BANGHI haze

Plush berry X SSDD definite blueberry muffins in there right?

Lime slurpy chernobyl X SSDD?


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 15, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Silver Mountain and some Mother's Milk, along with some Wolf Pack and Legend OG x Snow Lotus, oh yeah! Happy early 4-20 everyone.
> 
> EDIT: Glad I got my order in, inventory at GLG is dropping like flies!



Nice picks! I haven't seen any of the new stuff added on GLG yet. I'm looking to get one of the SSDD crosses.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 15, 2016)

Holy hell. Those Mothers Milk and Apollos went fast....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 15, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Silver Mountain and some Mother's Milk, along with some Wolf Pack and Legend OG x Snow Lotus, oh yeah! Happy early 4-20 everyone.
> 
> EDIT: Glad I got my order in, inventory at GLG is dropping like flies!


Dang you are right. Mothers Milk is gone now!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 15, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Silver Mountain and some Mother's Milk, along with some Wolf Pack and Legend OG x Snow Lotus, oh yeah! Happy early 4-20 everyone.
> 
> EDIT: Glad I got my order in, inventory at GLG is dropping like flies!


I've had my packs sitting in my cart for days...just waiting for the promo to start
Mothers Milk
Apollo F4 genius select
Gogi
Dream Beaver
MSSxAppy
and some Dragons Blood
Plus some other gear from a couple new breeders I haven't tried yet.

I'm confident I'll find some phenomenal keepers

Happy early 420 everyone.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 15, 2016)

So you were the fucker that took the mothers milk outta my cart at 301pm. Lol. 

Glg is a jungle right now!


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 15, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> There was a similar turd sammich in Ohio recently that got soundly defeated by the people (65% opposed it) so don't lose hope!


Exactly! In fact it was the same group of shit heads behind the ohio law too.

Im proud of ohio man they werent fooled for a sec. Of coarse the media spun it as if ohio doesnt want legal weed. They do just not like this. Their voice was heard and it also raised some level of awareness as to what these greedy coroprate f&cks are trying to do. 

We gotta be patient and wait to pass the right law. Corporate America sees how its gonna be legal soon. Their trying to steal the market before its even legal. And 100% of it. We should at least get to have if for a couple years before the rich take over and ruin it


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 15, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So you were the fucker that took the mothers milk outta my cart at 301pm. Lol.
> 
> Glg is a jungle right now!


Sorry....not really  I plan to have a jungle of Bodhi's amazing green goodness taking over all of my bloom rooms in the very near future. I may even try to find the time to do a multi strain RUI grow journal.

Seriously, GLGs promo is putting the other banks to shame.


----------



## jtp92 (Apr 15, 2016)

bodhi angelica and snow temple the 3 in the little green pots r the snow temple happy growing everyone


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 15, 2016)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've had my packs sitting in my cart for days...just waiting for the promo to start
> Mothers Milk
> Apollo F4 genius select
> Gogi
> ...


All good. The kalifornia has better reviews anyway. Besides. I think I did alright. 
 
And I'll take one of each freebie thank you.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 15, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> All good. The kalifornia has better reviews anyway. Besides. I think I did alright.
> View attachment 3657981
> And I'll take one of each freebie thank you.


Fuuuuuuhhh-***** dude lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Fuuuuuuhhh-***** dude lol



I have a serious problem.

But I've never lost money on a pack. They pay for themselves 10fold; whether you smoke it all and don't have to buy weed or sell it. Plus I always make crosses and F2's

If I did the math right I have 30 packs coming. lol!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice selection Bob...with lotsa bangin freebies.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 16, 2016)

ha ! 3:16am in from the kitchen , covered in filth , and scored ma appy.

i see some stuff was long gone.
tiger mountain, love dawg , and the fuzz on the way.

picked up wolf pack, tt nl#6 x appy , and rm nigerian x afghani

glg hookin it w/ a t-shirt & mad freebies too.

cant wait to grind up all those bodhi seeds & snort snort snort em up ! 
its what you do with them right? throw a few in my dutchmaster too.

crackle crackle pop.

save those gold labels. 
its the stoner equivalent of the yellow banana sticker in preschool.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 16, 2016)

Chem 3 X snow lotus rosin. Tastes like trix cereal


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 16, 2016)

With all of these crosses running out at GLG, why not jump on another bank when the promo goes up? I know GLG was also handing out additional freebies but the buy one get one is still awesome. Too bad I don't have the cash to get much this year.. probably just 2-3 packs from Shoe when his goes live. And that will be it for a couple months on bean buying. It sounds crazy to say, but I already have most crosses I want from B and the ones I don't have should still be around in a couple months. 

@calicat , I am not sure where I read that about the Black Triangle or if it is factual. But I believe I have seen a couple people say it on the forums so far. I just can't remember if it was here or on another one. Seems like it was here, but there are so many pages to go through I doubt I could find it. Also I think the Wookie & SSDD males will be really nice and bring a lot to the table. But I'd also like to see a Chem dominant male that would bring more chem to the crosses like many of Appys phenos did. Do you know what Wookie it is that is Appy dominant he is using? Is it the one he sent out for all of the testers, I believe Wookie #15? 

Bob, is that your Genius Thai plant? Very beautiful for sure.. I have been interested in that cross the past few days. Not sure what the difference is between that and the Genius Thai Extreme. The extreme lists 7 phenos of Thai, so that might be it. Those and the Apollo F4 Select might have to be mine if there is any around in a couple months.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 16, 2016)

Put in an order yesterday cuz u guys were buyin up all the seeds.
And i didn't think there would b any red eye jedi for me 

And had to grab some chem kesey so my partner can have a bodhi shirt too


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 16, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> With all of these crosses running out at GLG, why not jump on another bank when the promo goes up? I know GLG was also handing out additional freebies but the buy one get one is still awesome. Too bad I don't have the cash to get much this year.. probably just 2-3 packs from Shoe when his goes live. And that will be it for a couple months on bean buying. It sounds crazy to say, but I already have most crosses I want from B and the ones I don't have should still be around in a couple months.
> 
> @calicat , I am not sure where I read that about the Black Triangle or if it is factual. But I believe I have seen a couple people say it on the forums so far. I just can't remember if it was here or on another one. Seems like it was here, but there are so many pages to go through I doubt I could find it. Also I think the Wookie & SSDD males will be really nice and bring a lot to the table. But I'd also like to see a Chem dominant male that would bring more chem to the crosses like many of Appys phenos did. Do you know what Wookie it is that is Appy dominant he is using? Is it the one he sent out for all of the testers, I believe Wookie #15?
> 
> Bob, is that your Genius Thai plant? Very beautiful for sure.. I have been interested in that cross the past few days. Not sure what the difference is between that and the Genius Thai Extreme. The extreme lists 7 phenos of Thai, so that might be it. Those and the Apollo F4 Select might have to be mine if there is any around in a couple months.


I dont believe any of the wookies r straight appy leaning. Cuz the appy melds itself so well into strains. But there is definitely appy inthe 15


----------



## mendokush (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm so tempted to jump on the GLG promo, really want Red Eye Jedi and A11 select, but I already have over 40pks I need to pop and 6 more Bodhi packs on their way. The struggle is real, wish me luck guys, trying to stay strong lol


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ended up grabbing mothers milk and sunshine daydream. Requested a couple of the appy crosses as freebies so we'll see what comes through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi dudes and lady dudes, figured I would pop in and show whats been going on in my garden. The old carmera broke down so that's why you haven't been seeing much of my garden lately. I was gifted a badass Nikon camera so wahla.. Here is some bud shots of the infamous Lemon diesel x 88g13hp. Not much diesel smell, but the lemon over powers everything from taste to smell to smelling the whole house up. I love her and her buzz. Her buzz reminds me a lot of Cherry Hashplants. Cool, relaxing, content, happy, awake, makes me feel like I live in Hawaii or something haha


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 16, 2016)

mendokush said:


> I'm so tempted to jump on the GLG promo, really want Red Eye Jedi and A11 select, but I already have over 40pks I need to pop and 6 more Bodhi packs on their way. The struggle is real, wish me luck guys, trying to stay strong lol


3 left of them red eye


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 16, 2016)

Mendo, I know the feeling. I have so many Bodhi packs that won't be popped for a long time.. just way too many. But it is still impossible to stop ordering them. I'd love to have that A11G Select too, I don't know how much longer Bodhi will have that cross around since Brothers Grimm is back and he plans to stop making all Bros Grimm stock. I could see the A11G from Bodhi being about as good as it gets though, since Bodhi is great at selecting the best plants.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 16, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Damn had to buy another tent today. Really would have liked to spend that money on 4/20 promo but damn I already have seeds. Hoping I can get rid of some herbs in the next day or two. This deal too good to pass up.


i got you. those beans are here for you bro. 2 packs of b-man w/ love from the (b)east coast.

on 4/20 there's weed love for you too.


----------



## lawlrus (Apr 16, 2016)

So this Jabba's Stash is kinda mediocre pot...definitely plenty frosty but lacking in every other area including the buzz. Here's hoping the ones that go longer will be better, because compared to that early Goji branch, I don't even want to waste my time trimming these things hardly. I know it seems like I'm being really harsh on these Jabba's Stash but I don't think I can adequately express how much better the Goji and Silver Mountain are. Not even in the same ballpark. 

Jabba's Stash taken early (by necessity) @ 63 days:







Goji OG taken early (by accident) @ 63 days


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 16, 2016)

lawlrus said:


> So this Jabba's Stash is kinda mediocre pot...definitely plenty frosty but lacking in every other area including the buzz. Here's hoping the ones that go longer will be better, because compared to that early Goji branch, I don't even want to waste my time trimming these things hardly. I know it seems like I'm being really harsh on these Jabba's Stash but I don't think I can adequately express how much better the Goji and Silver Mountain are. Not even in the same ballpark.
> 
> Jabba's Stash taken early (by necessity) @ 63 days:
> 
> ...


I had terrible luck with jabbas also. Only b strain I've been pretty unhappy with. Fwiw.


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 16, 2016)

Finally caught up on this damn thread, man you fellas can talk. Order in at glg (goji, Chem Kesey, super silver hash plant, and dank sinatra). Now just need to decide what to run first (also sitting on silver mountain and cheech wizard)


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> All good. The kalifornia has better reviews anyway. Besides. I think I did alright.
> View attachment 3657981
> And I'll take one of each freebie thank you.


Dang Bob, that's quite the haul! No new shoes for Mrs Zmuda this month!


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 16, 2016)

@kingpyro , you should totally run the Cheech Wizzard first and show us some pics of them in flower. I have only ever seen one or two grows of them and not a whole lot of pics but everyone seemed to really love them. Many liked them better then the Gojis. I have never grown them out but have quite a few beans of the Cheech. The one Sorcerers Apprentice I have is Cheech dominant and is some very good stuff. Uplifting, good day time smoke that won't leave you couch locked.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 16, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Dang Bob, that's quite the haul! No new shoes for Mrs Zmuda this month!


Ha! I wish. Mrs zmuda is an online shopping maniac. New packages daily on the doorstep.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 16, 2016)

lawlrus said:


> So this Jabba's Stash is kinda mediocre pot...definitely plenty frosty but lacking in every other area including the buzz. Here's hoping the ones that go longer will be better, because compared to that early Goji branch, I don't even want to waste my time trimming these things hardly. I know it seems like I'm being really harsh on these Jabba's Stash but I don't think I can adequately express how much better the Goji and Silver Mountain are. Not even in the same ballpark.
> 
> Jabba's Stash taken early (by necessity) @ 63 days:
> 
> ...





Bob Zmuda said:


> I had terrible luck with jabbas also. Only b strain I've been pretty unhappy with. Fwiw.


Not all hope is lost in jabbas sir. My pheno outta 2 beat out my mt. T, and i think my ssdd. Its arguably the best tasting bud i have, like coffee chocolate berry hashy musk. And the high is very sleepy stoney with an amazing cbd muscle joint relief.

There r good ones in there


----------



## john0000 (Apr 16, 2016)

Lions milk ,guava hash plant ,applachian super skunk is next up for me ..


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 16, 2016)

So anyone run sunshine daydream? I was trying to grab the pura vida but someone swooped on the last stock after I posted I was going to grab it last lol. Literally within an hour. So ended up grabbing sunshine daydream instead due to the bubbashine mom and appy dad. Feel kind of silly buying a strain without knowing anything about it but I have faith in bodhis crosses, and bubbashine is legit so I figure appy could only do good things for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So anyone run sunshine daydream? I was trying to grab the pura vida but someone swooped on the last stock after I posted I was going to grab it last lol. Literally within an hour. So ended up grabbing sunshine daydream instead due to the bubbashine mom and appy dad. Feel kind of silly buying a strain without knowing anything about it but I have faith in bodhis crosses, and bubbashine is legit so I figure appy could only do good things for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro ssdd rules. Ull love it. Phenos range leaning chem and bubbashine. Almost all the phenos have some.knd of berry sweetness some stronger blueberry other more chemmy and even wat.many.including me consider a buttery tastery. Like hot buttered muffin. 

Buds r nice, chunky usually alittle saty leaning but heavy yielder really especially good potency for a yielder. The high has an amazing mellowness that is so relaxing yet it somehow remains prett potent. Ivr seen some very nice phenos.

Fyi i am not a sweet pot guy, i,ma dank chem skunk sour guy. But the ssdd is some good shit no joke. I cant believe u havent got this yet lol.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 16, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Bro ssdd rules. Ull love it. Phenos range leaning chem and bubbashine. Almost all the phenos have some.knd of berry sweetness some stronger blueberry other more chemmy and even wat.many.including me consider a buttery tastery. Like hot buttered muffin.
> 
> Buds r nice, chunky usually alittle saty leaning but heavy yielder really especially good potency for a yielder. The high has an amazing mellowness that is so relaxing yet it somehow remains prett potent. Ivr seen some very nice phenos.
> 
> Fyi i am not a sweet pot guy, i,ma dank chem skunk sour guy. But the ssdd is some good shit no joke. I cant believe u havent got this yet lol.


Thanks for the info, i don't know how I haven't run it either. Seems like I've seen so many ssdd crosses I haven't seen much of the original recently. I figured mothers milk and ssdd were two appy crosses I probably should have it hold onto since dads been retired. Really excited about the mothers milk as well my buddy was running a killer pheno of it a while back I'm going to keep an eye out for haha.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 16, 2016)

You made a good decision on the SSDD my friend. I'd have to say it is in the top 2 Bodhi strains with SSDD being pretty close to tied with Goji for peoples favorite. So out of all the crosses you could have picked, you made a good decision. Very beautiful buds, many people saying they were extremely sticky as well. Sticky enough to stick to a wall or whatever. Awesome flavors and smells, pretty decent yields. Great potency, especially if you have physical pain or just want to relax at night. I popped 3 last year but only 1 female I sadly didn't get to finish out. But what I can tell you is they are very very branchy. Would be great for a SCROG setup or something similar. 

Mothers Milk is another killer choice. That Pura Vida does get some great reviews and it's a bummer you missed out on it but I am sure you will be more then happy with the SSDD and MM. Here are some other top appy crosses you should check out/buy before they are gone - Silver Mountain, Dream Beaver, Sorcerers Apprentice, Love Dawg, and also consider Heaven Mountain if you can find any in stock. But especially Silver Mountain, and Dream Beaver should not be overlooked. All of this is complete fire and the best of the best in my opinion.


----------



## calicat (Apr 16, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> With all of these crosses running out at GLG, why not jump on another bank when the promo goes up? I know GLG was also handing out additional freebies but the buy one get one is still awesome. Too bad I don't have the cash to get much this year.. probably just 2-3 packs from Shoe when his goes live. And that will be it for a couple months on bean buying. It sounds crazy to say, but I already have most crosses I want from B and the ones I don't have should still be around in a couple months.
> 
> @calicat , I am not sure where I read that about the Black Triangle or if it is factual. But I believe I have seen a couple people say it on the forums so far. I just can't remember if it was here or on another one. Seems like it was here, but there are so many pages to go through I doubt I could find it. Also I think the Wookie & SSDD males will be really nice and bring a lot to the table. But I'd also like to see a Chem dominant male that would bring more chem to the crosses like many of Appys phenos did. Do you know what Wookie it is that is Appy dominant he is using? Is it the one he sent out for all of the testers, I believe Wookie #15?
> 
> Bob, is that your Genius Thai plant? Very beautiful for sure.. I have been interested in that cross the past few days. Not sure what the difference is between that and the Genius Thai Extreme. The extreme lists 7 phenos of Thai, so that might be it. Those and the Apollo F4 Select might have to be mine if there is any around in a couple months.


@DoctorFrost I read it too on different feeds on Ig.

No I would have to find the post that B did for @JDGreen on BB or maybe he copied it. It was a breakdown of the wookies used and their traits.


----------



## john0000 (Apr 16, 2016)

Lions milk ,guava hash plant ,applachian super skunk Anyone have any experience withy these and know how they are


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 16, 2016)

Here is some Gage Green Blackberry Pie x Sunshine Daydream. Super berry grapey smell followed by a overwhelming chemmy bubba dank smell. Super hard buds. Quick finisher around 55 days. One of my most fragrant plants that i've grown out of the past year. I wish I would have cloned her, hopefully she will reveg


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 16, 2016)

calicat said:


> @DoctorFrost I read it too on different feeds on Ig.
> 
> No I would have to find the post that B did for @JDGreen on BB or maybe he copied it. It was a breakdown of the wookies used and their traits.


@DoctorFrost @calicat Boom....


wookie 7 (grapefruit lavender) f
wookie 4 (berry lavender) f

wookie 15 (male version of 7)
wookie 11 (male version of 4)

wookie 25 (super potent)
wookie 41 (big fusion)
wookie 5 (in review)
wookie 8 (in review)


wookie traits in hybs= loud citrus lavender and extreme trichome coverage

This is wat B told me himself


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 16, 2016)

Ancient Jedi ( Ancient OG x Red Eye Jedi)
Thick dense buds, very wide plant probably from the Red Eye Jedi's Hashplant's genetics. Smell isn't super fragrant as of yet, but her smell is surprisingly a classic og smell with a touch of fruit, perhaps some sort of berry. I've been seeing all over the internet that both of these strains have been reported in at over 25% THC. I feel like i've seen both at 27% so I am thinking this is going to be some super potent kick your butt weed. I am still learning to focus this camera, but please enjoy what is in focus lol


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 16, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> You made a good decision on the SSDD my friend. I'd have to say it is in the top 2 Bodhi strains with SSDD being pretty close to tied with Goji for peoples favorite. So out of all the crosses you could have picked, you made a good decision. Very beautiful buds, many people saying they were extremely sticky as well. Sticky enough to stick to a wall or whatever. Awesome flavors and smells, pretty decent yields. Great potency, especially if you have physical pain or just want to relax at night. I popped 3 last year but only 1 female I sadly didn't get to finish out. But what I can tell you is they are very very branchy. Would be great for a SCROG setup or something similar.
> 
> Mothers Milk is another killer choice. That Pura Vida does get some great reviews and it's a bummer you missed out on it but I am sure you will be more then happy with the SSDD and MM. Here are some other top appy crosses you should check out/buy before they are gone - Silver Mountain, Dream Beaver, Sorcerers Apprentice, Love Dawg, and also consider Heaven Mountain if you can find any in stock. But especially Silver Mountain, and Dream Beaver should not be overlooked. All of this is complete fire and the best of the best in my opinion.


It's funny I was thinking about the love dawg. Maybe a little too sativa Dom for me though. My medical needs require more indica makeup than just thc. That strain does look insanely good in the pic from bodhi though lol. I may order the love dawg from glo to get on that strawberry mountain cross it looks great on paper. 

Looking back on it I'm kinda glad I ended up with the ssdd instead of he pura vida tbh.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for that list JD, 25 sounds interesting with the super potent wonder if its a male or female? They all sound nice, and I will have to eventually try them out. Along with the new SSDD Male he is testing. Do you know what pheno he uses for his SSDD male? Looking at that beautiful Ancient Jedi above makes me wish Bodhi would make some Ancient OG crosses... I am sure he probably has enough Ancient beans left to find a good dad and it would make some great crosses especially for the outdoor growers. 

Kmog, yea you probably made the right decision I'd chose SSDD over Pura vida too. But Pura Vida has been sold out most places I have seen lately so it may be all gone.. the SSDD still has some stock left so should be around at least a couple more months or longer I'd say. I am different , I prefer Sativa dominant strains and actually think most of Bodhi's strains are more sativa dominant then indica. Many are great hybrids of course, but I still say they lean more sativa since both Snow Lotus and Appy are sativa dom. You should check out some of the G13HP crosses if you like indica plants. But stock up on some Appys for now just in case, since they will all be gone here shortly. I really don't know how sativa the Love Dawgs are but I know from the limited reviews I have seen that they are pretty tasty with fruity flavors and chem flavors depending on the pheno, with huge yields, and very potent.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 16, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Thanks for that list JD, 25 sounds interesting with the super potent wonder if its a male or female? They all sound nice, and I will have to eventually try them out. Along with the new SSDD Male he is testing. Do you know what pheno he uses for his SSDD male? Looking at that beautiful Ancient Jedi above makes me wish Bodhi would make some Ancient OG crosses... I am sure he probably has enough Ancient beans left to find a good dad and it would make some great crosses especially for the outdoor growers.
> 
> Kmog, yea you probably made the right decision I'd chose SSDD over Pura vida too. But Pura Vida has been sold out most places I have seen lately so it may be all gone.. the SSDD still has some stock left so should be around at least a couple more months or longer I'd say. I am different , I prefer Sativa dominant strains and actually think most of Bodhi's strains are more sativa dominant then indica. Many are great hybrids of course, but I still say they lean more sativa since both Snow Lotus and Appy are sativa dom. You should check out some of the G13HP crosses if you like indica plants. But stock up on some Appys for now just in case, since they will all be gone here shortly. I really don't know how sativa the Love Dawgs are but I know from the limited reviews I have seen that they are pretty tasty with fruity flavors and chem flavors depending on the pheno, with huge yields, and very potent.


I THINK the only males r 11 and 15. 15 bring nore popular at the moment


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 16, 2016)

Dry mountain temple


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 16, 2016)

Joey, is that Ancient Jedi a cross you made yourself? It really does look like a killer cross. But I think all Ancient OG crosses are kinda nice. 

JD, beautiful Mountain Temple nugs.. seen they had a pack in stock at GLG earlier. First time I have seen it in stock for awhile. 

Random question for everyone - I know this is a long shot, but have any of you ever grown out Green Lotus (Green Crack x SL)? I know he hasn't made this cross in a long time so not sure if I could even find a pack.. but maybe he will make some more someday. Just curious if any of you have grown it or heard anything about it in the past. I really liked the HSO Green Crack I had before but know it could be a little better. I figure the clone is really nice, and in one of my top 5 wants for clones if I can ever get my hands on any. But if not, just wondering how this cross is? I know SickMeds does an S1 but I have seen mixed things on it and not sure if it would come close to the clone.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 16, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Thanks for that list JD, 25 sounds interesting with the super potent wonder if its a male or female? They all sound nice, and I will have to eventually try them out. Along with the new SSDD Male he is testing. Do you know what pheno he uses for his SSDD male? Looking at that beautiful Ancient Jedi above makes me wish Bodhi would make some Ancient OG crosses... I am sure he probably has enough Ancient beans left to find a good dad and it would make some great crosses especially for the outdoor growers.
> 
> Kmog, yea you probably made the right decision I'd chose SSDD over Pura vida too. But Pura Vida has been sold out most places I have seen lately so it may be all gone.. the SSDD still has some stock left so should be around at least a couple more months or longer I'd say. I am different , I prefer Sativa dominant strains and actually think most of Bodhi's strains are more sativa dominant then indica. Many are great hybrids of course, but I still say they lean more sativa since both Snow Lotus and Appy are sativa dom. You should check out some of the G13HP crosses if you like indica plants. But stock up on some Appys for now just in case, since they will all be gone here shortly. I really don't know how sativa the Love Dawgs are but I know from the limited reviews I have seen that they are pretty tasty with fruity flavors and chem flavors depending on the pheno, with huge yields, and very potent.


His dad's I think other than the hp all have got a lot of sativa for sure. I'm sticking up on the appys ATM, definitely don't need any more beans but when a breeder like bodhi retires a parent like his appy I try to grab a few packs to hold onto.


----------



## limonene (Apr 16, 2016)

can anyone here point me in the direction of a space monkey grow? Or has anyone grown it out?


----------



## limonene (Apr 16, 2016)

limonene said:


> can anyone here point me in the direction of a space monkey grow? Or has anyone grown it out?


its ok i just saw some pics on instagram and had to insta order a pack. lol.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 16, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Here is some Gage Green Blackberry Pie x Sunshine Daydream. Super berry grapey smell followed by a overwhelming chemmy bubba dank smell. Super hard buds. Quick finisher around 55 days. One of my most fragrant plants that i've grown out of the past year. I wish I would have cloned her, hopefully she will reveg
> 
> View attachment 3658521 View attachment 3658522 View attachment 3658524


Mites!?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 16, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Not all hope is lost in jabbas sir. My pheno outta 2 beat out my mt. T, and i think my ssdd. Its arguably the best tasting bud i have, like coffee chocolate berry hashy musk. And the high is very sleepy stoney with an amazing cbd muscle joint relief.
> 
> There r good ones in there
> View attachment 3658504 View attachment 3658505


I knew there had to be winners in there. I got a lot of males and the females were just not happenin.


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Mites!?


Yeah!! I caught em from the local grow store recently. Very very very frustrating because I've never had a pest problem other than my cat taking a nibble out of a plant every now and again. I am trying to keep hem under control with lady bugs. I had them under control with a lavender Rosemary and cedar oil recipe, but I don't want to be spraying that stuff near harvest. Going to finish the rest of the plants in there and then I am going to bug bomb the place. I have another tent in another room and there is no evidence of them in there. I feel like it's safe to say they will be eradicated in the next two weeks


----------



## doniawon (Apr 16, 2016)

How does jabba do, as far as yeild?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 16, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Yeah!! I caught em from the local grow store recently. Very very very frustrating because I've never had a pest problem other than my cat taking a nibble out of a plant every now and again. I am trying to keep hem under control with lady bugs. I had them under control with a lavender Rosemary and cedar oil recipe, but I don't want to be spraying that stuff near harvest. Going to finish the rest of the plants in there and then I am going to bug bomb the place. I have another tent in another room and there is no evidence of them in there. I feel like it's safe to say they will be eradicated in the next two weeks


Only reason I caught them: about 6 months ago I got clones from a dispensary infested and I'm sensitive to the fuckers now. They were from Dark Heart nursery which has a pretty good rep.

I'd never had a pest problem in all my years of growing (aside from a lab/rottweiler who thinks veg leaves taste fantastic)
I managed them well in veg but once I hit flower it was a fucking nightmare!!! I just barely made a good harvest and even lost a few plants to webs. I had 3 month veg plants ready to go and I killed them all. Just not worth it.

TBH it had me really depressed. Everytime I thought they were gone-----Nope! Lost all of my good cuts. Lost months of flower time. I killed everything and didn't pop a new seed for almost a month. I was terrified. Still am.

Got a ton in veg at 2 months. Will flower soon. No sign of them. But I think I'm permanently scarred. I have dreams about them.

Mark my words. If they come back I'm going avid, forbid, floramite nuclear on that ass!

For now I'm using crab shell meal, neem seed meal and EWC sprays. From what I understand they hate it. Plus also alternating azamax, stylet oil etc.

fuck mites.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Only reason I caught them: about 6 months ago I got clones from a dispensary infested and I'm sensitive to the fuckers now. They were from Dark Heart nursery which has a pretty good rep.
> 
> I'd never had a pest problem in all my years of growing (aside from a lab/rottweiler who thinks veg leaves taste fantastic)
> I managed them well in veg but once I hit flower it was a fucking nightmare!!! I just barely made a good harvest and even lost a few plants to webs. I had 3 month veg plants ready to go and I killed them all. Just not worth it.
> ...


Fucking clones. It's inevitable when taking in clones. Sorting through seed packs is more work/space, but the peace of mind that comes with it outweighs the instant gratification of clones.

No mo clones for me...except SFV OG. I will make an exception for that one if/when the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I knew there had to be winners in there. I got a lot of males and the females were just not happenin.


4 males 2 females. Didn't really like 1


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 16, 2016)

doniawon said:


> How does jabba do, as far as yeild?


Its such a slow vegger, but even the smaller lower nugs bring serious density. Is a good producer for an indica kush


----------



## doniawon (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks again jd!!


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 16, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Fucking clones. It's inevitable when taking in clones. Sorting through seed packs is more work/space, but the peace of mind that comes with it outweighs the instant gratification of clones.
> 
> No mo clones for me...except SFV OG. I will make an exception for that one if/when the opportunity presents itself.


I agree. Im picky on who i take clones from. But i have never heard someone get mites from me.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 16, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Fucking clones. It's inevitable when taking in clones. Sorting through seed packs is more work/space, but the peace of mind that comes with it outweighs the instant gratification of clones.
> 
> No mo clones for me...except SFV OG. I will make an exception for that one if/when the opportunity presents itself.


That was my rule forever. Then I spent some time in the clone only thread and got jazzed up. lol.

Funny thing is I've had better seed runs than all those "clone onlys" I was running. :/


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I agree. Im picky on who i take clones from. But i have never heard someone get mites from me.


Ditto. I would feel terrible if I passed off a cut and jacked someone's room up with bugs.




Bob Zmuda said:


> That was my rule forever. Then I spent some time in the clone only thread and got jazzed up. lol.
> 
> Funny thing is I've had better seed runs than all those "clone onlys" I was running. :/


Haha! That thread kinda sucked me in too.

I agree on the cuts. I've run purple urkle, skywalker OG, GG #4, blue dream, Cannatonic, SFV OG (I don't believe it's authentic), LVBK clone only from around here, the white (died on me), and dumpster. GG#4 and Blue Dream are both very good. Cannatonic is a must have for a couple of my patients. The rest were meh. I've found much better gear from packs of seeds.

Have you run an authentic SFV OG? If so, did you like it?


----------



## calicat (Apr 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Only reason I caught them: about 6 months ago I got clones from a dispensary infested and I'm sensitive to the fuckers now. They were from Dark Heart nursery which has a pretty good rep.
> 
> I'd never had a pest problem in all my years of growing (aside from a lab/rottweiler who thinks veg leaves taste fantastic)
> I managed them well in veg but once I hit flower it was a fucking nightmare!!! I just barely made a good harvest and even lost a few plants to webs. I had 3 month veg plants ready to go and I killed them all. Just not worth it.
> ...


That sucks broski. DHZ slipping in quality a little eh. Hey broski I cannot think of the name of the newer nursery in Ca. @Al Yamoni mentioned it to me. Would you have any information on them once Al throws out name ?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 16, 2016)

calicat said:


> That sucks broski. DHZ slipping in quality a little eh. Hey broski I cannot think of the name of the newer nursery in Ca. @Al Yamoni mentioned it to me. Would you have any information on them once Al throws out name ?


possibly. Let me know man!


----------



## Castroman (Apr 16, 2016)

@luv2grow You are one of the few who have experience with Silver Lotus, I would appreciate an in depth smoke report if you'd be so kind. Not a lot of people seem to have grown that cross


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 16, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ditto. I would feel terrible if I passed off a cut and jacked someone's room up with bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have run it and I liked it a lot. Bag appeal isn't the greatest but the taste and high are fantastic.

But I ran a few SFV x Chem91 from pisces that blew the SFV clone outta the water. I have 3 more seeds and I'm not popping them til I get some STS spray. Would love love S1's of it. They were very uniform too. IMO a hugely underrated breeder.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 16, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Joey, is that Ancient Jedi a cross you made yourself? It really does look like a killer cross. But I think all Ancient OG crosses are kinda nice.
> 
> JD, beautiful Mountain Temple nugs.. seen they had a pack in stock at GLG earlier. First time I have seen it in stock for awhile.
> 
> Random question for everyone - I know this is a long shot, but have any of you ever grown out Green Lotus (Green Crack x SL)? I know he hasn't made this cross in a long time so not sure if I could even find a pack.. but maybe he will make some more someday. Just curious if any of you have grown it or heard anything about it in the past. I really liked the HSO Green Crack I had before but know it could be a little better. I figure the clone is really nice, and in one of my top 5 wants for clones if I can ever get my hands on any. But if not, just wondering how this cross is? I know SickMeds does an S1 but I have seen mixed things on it and not sure if it would come close to the clone.


I know this isn't the post, but you had asked if I ran the genius thai. I have not. That pic was from google.

I have genius thai x A11 coming. I will report on them when they pop.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 16, 2016)

Damn man you guys are describing my worst nightmares. Hitchiking bugs from the grow shop. One of my local shop has a whack load of all kinds of plants too. Gotta remember to always change clothes after going, maybe even hop in the shower as a precautionary measure.


What's the sayin? The cut is not legit unless it has PM or mites?


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 16, 2016)

Sounds good Bob, I know I seen some pics of the Genius Thai before but don't remember much about it. Just that it was very nice looking and that I love the idea of the parental mix. Also that is great to hear about Pisces. I always wondered about their gear and have heard some good things on their seeds but never from anyone that I knew or could relate stuff too. I LOVE Chem lines and Pisces has lots of them, and mostly feminized which is very nice for me. Would you put it on Bodhi's level of dankness?

The Clone only's not being as good as beans don't really surprise me a whole lot. I mean, I would still love to have certain clone onlys like Blue Dream, Green Crack, all of the Chem lines... but at the same time I bet many breeders seeds are just as good if not better. That sounds crazy since they are "clone only"... but if you think about it most of these clone only plants came from 1-2 decades ago when there wasn't as much selection out there and not as many American breeders. Now there are so many breeders with OG's, and any other clone only strain in seed it is crazy. And while a lot of them probably don't come close to the clones, many of them probably do and maybe even surpass it. Not sure if I am right or not, never grown out a clone only. I'd almost prefer to have some of your guys most prized winners you've found in packs of seeds instead of a lot of the clone only's. And if you had a pack of Bodhi's Goji OG 10-20 years ago and it was the only pack I bet almost every seed in there you could pass out and call it a clone only and it would still be one today.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 16, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Sounds good Bob, I know I seen some pics of the Genius Thai before but don't remember much about it. Just that it was very nice looking and that I love the idea of the parental mix. Also that is great to hear about Pisces. I always wondered about their gear and have heard some good things on their seeds but never from anyone that I knew or could relate stuff too. I LOVE Chem lines and Pisces has lots of them, and mostly feminized which is very nice for me. Would you put it on Bodhi's level of dankness?
> 
> The Clone only's not being as good as beans don't really surprise me a whole lot. I mean, I would still love to have certain clone onlys like Blue Dream, Green Crack, all of the Chem lines... but at the same time I bet many breeders seeds are just as good if not better. That sounds crazy since they are "clone only"... but if you think about it most of these clone only plants came from 1-2 decades ago when there wasn't as much selection out there and not as many American breeders. Now there are so many breeders with OG's, and any other clone only strain in seed it is crazy. And while a lot of them probably don't come close to the clones, many of them probably do and maybe even surpass it. Not sure if I am right or not, never grown out a clone only. I'd almost prefer to have some of your guys most prized winners you've found in packs of seeds instead of a lot of the clone only's. And if you had a pack of Bodhi's Goji OG 10-20 years ago and it was the only pack I bet almost every seed in there you could pass out and call it a clone only and it would still be one today.


Idk, i do.t buy all this ...weed is so much stronger now. Some of the best smoke ive had came from at least 5 yrs back. And from wat ive been told been them older folk weed today aint no better or worse just more diverse.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 16, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Sounds good Bob, I know I seen some pics of the Genius Thai before but don't remember much about it. Just that it was very nice looking and that I love the idea of the parental mix. Also that is great to hear about Pisces. I always wondered about their gear and have heard some good things on their seeds but never from anyone that I knew or could relate stuff too. I LOVE Chem lines and Pisces has lots of them, and mostly feminized which is very nice for me. Would you put it on Bodhi's level of dankness?
> 
> The Clone only's not being as good as beans don't really surprise me a whole lot. I mean, I would still love to have certain clone onlys like Blue Dream, Green Crack, all of the Chem lines... but at the same time I bet many breeders seeds are just as good if not better. That sounds crazy since they are "clone only"... but if you think about it most of these clone only plants came from 1-2 decades ago when there wasn't as much selection out there and not as many American breeders. Now there are so many breeders with OG's, and any other clone only strain in seed it is crazy. And while a lot of them probably don't come close to the clones, many of them probably do and maybe even surpass it. Not sure if I am right or not, never grown out a clone only. I'd almost prefer to have some of your guys most prized winners you've found in packs of seeds instead of a lot of the clone only's. And if you had a pack of Bodhi's Goji OG 10-20 years ago and it was the only pack I bet almost every seed in there you could pass out and call it a clone only and it would still be one today.


TBH I would probably put pisces in my top 3-5 on breeders I've run.
Bodhi, cannaventure, jaws, pisces not necessarily in that order either.

Very interested in Sin City and Karma as well (run one from each and they were excellent)


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 16, 2016)

calicat said:


> That sucks broski. DHZ slipping in quality a little eh. Hey broski I cannot think of the name of the newer nursery in Ca. @Al Yamoni mentioned it to me. Would you have any information on them once Al throws out name ?


Also FWIW they were Dark Heart Clones dropped at another shop. To be fair they shop that received them could be to blame.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 16, 2016)

JD, I am not really saying the weed is any better today just that there is a lot more options out there for good weed seeds. Back when all the Clone Only's we have today started popping up many of them were probably from the same batches of seeds... like the OG's. I wasn't growing back then so I can't be for certain but it seems like just in the last few years there have been a LOT more breeders pop up. And while a lot of them may not be as good as the clone only's that are 10-15 years old or whatever I bet if you go through a few packs you will find many that are. But I could be wrong, I know that. It isn't that the weed is any better, it is just that the better stuff seems more available today and consistently good in certain packs/breeders.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 16, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> JD, I am not really saying the weed is any better today just that there is a lot more options out there for good weed seeds. Back when all the Clone Only's we have today started popping up many of them were probably from the same batches of seeds... like the OG's. I wasn't growing back then so I can't be for certain but it seems like just in the last few years there have been a LOT more breeders pop up. And while a lot of them may not be as good as the clone only's that are 10-15 years old or whatever I bet if you go through a few packs you will find many that are. But I could be wrong, I know that. It isn't that the weed is any better, it is just that the better stuff seems more available today and consistently good in certain packs/breeders.


 Better stuff is available in different places. But as in AZ, ud b a flat retard to buy from a clinic. And evem street stuff is so so. 
In indiana say 2-4 years ago kill. Straight kill. Like the cali id get on vacation.but pre 2012 it was alot rougher. It really varies so.much by state. And personal connection. And the med system is nooo indicator. 

But i see wat ur saying. Alot more ppl are goin public with their breeding program cuz they have a safe haven. But in some states competition is so low quality goes with it. Without the need to beat someones weed, they i start selling shit.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 16, 2016)

But we indoor guys certainly have more options.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 16, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Yeah!! I caught em from the local grow store recently. Very very very frustrating because I've never had a pest problem other than my cat taking a nibble out of a plant every now and again. I am trying to keep hem under control with lady bugs. I had them under control with a lavender Rosemary and cedar oil recipe, but I don't want to be spraying that stuff near harvest. Going to finish the rest of the plants in there and then I am going to bug bomb the place. I have another tent in another room and there is no evidence of them in there. I feel like it's safe to say they will be eradicated in the next two weeks


Check out orange oil. High quality, concentrated. It can kill the little peckers, plus they don't care much for limonene, so they bug out... and it's clean and safe! 

Are the ladybugs doing anything? I haven't seen them have any effect on mites... they sure like aphids, though!


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 16, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Check out orange oil. High quality, concentrated. It can kill the little peckers, plus they don't care much for limonene, so they bug out... and it's clean and safe!
> 
> Are the ladybugs doing anything? I haven't seen them have any effect on mites... they sure like aphids, though!


The guys at the grow store say they do so it doesn't hurt to spend $15 to try. Honestly I feel like it possibly slows them down, but it just delays the inevitable


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 16, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Sounds good Bob, I know I seen some pics of the Genius Thai before but don't remember much about it. Just that it was very nice looking and that I love the idea of the parental mix. Also that is great to hear about Pisces. I always wondered about their gear and have heard some good things on their seeds but never from anyone that I knew or could relate stuff too. I LOVE Chem lines and Pisces has lots of them, and mostly feminized which is very nice for me. Would you put it on Bodhi's level of dankness?
> 
> The Clone only's not being as good as beans don't really surprise me a whole lot. I mean, I would still love to have certain clone onlys like Blue Dream, Green Crack, all of the Chem lines... but at the same time I bet many breeders seeds are just as good if not better. That sounds crazy since they are "clone only"... but if you think about it most of these clone only plants came from 1-2 decades ago when there wasn't as much selection out there and not as many American breeders. Now there are so many breeders with OG's, and any other clone only strain in seed it is crazy. And while a lot of them probably don't come close to the clones, many of them probably do and maybe even surpass it. Not sure if I am right or not, never grown out a clone only. I'd almost prefer to have some of your guys most prized winners you've found in packs of seeds instead of a lot of the clone only's. And if you had a pack of Bodhi's Goji OG 10-20 years ago and it was the only pack I bet almost every seed in there you could pass out and call it a clone only and it would still be one today.


 My profile Pic is of some great Genius Thai. If you check out my post you'll find some pics of it somewhere in this thread


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 16, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Joey, is that Ancient Jedi a cross you made yourself? It really does look like a killer cross. But I think all Ancient OG crosses are kinda nice.
> 
> JD, beautiful Mountain Temple nugs.. seen they had a pack in stock at GLG earlier. First time I have seen it in stock for awhile.
> 
> Random question for everyone - I know this is a long shot, but have any of you ever grown out Green Lotus (Green Crack x SL)? I know he hasn't made this cross in a long time so not sure if I could even find a pack.. but maybe he will make some more someday. Just curious if any of you have grown it or heard anything about it in the past. I really liked the HSO Green Crack I had before but know it could be a little better. I figure the clone is really nice, and in one of my top 5 wants for clones if I can ever get my hands on any. But if not, just wondering how this cross is? I know SickMeds does an S1 but I have seen mixed things on it and not sure if it would come close to the clone.


Yes sir it is a cross that I made myself. I could see Bodhi making that one before long if he has a cut of AOG


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 16, 2016)

skunkd0c said:


> "Green house seeds win so many cannabis cups, they must be the best" > so many newbies sadly believe this when they first start out
> 
> tell them its all a scam and they think you're an idiot conspiracy theorist


until 98 they was the best but after neville and shanti left with their mother it became a scam


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

GHS is shit. Of course thats my personal experience and my opinion, but I surely wouldnt dump any money their way


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Apr 16, 2016)

Well out of 7 seeds and the 6 that made it through germ; I have 4 female Ssh x Wookie (Wookie Haze). Got some funky smells coming from atleast 2 of them. One smells pretty close to a burnt rubber/dog shit combo.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 16, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> Well out of 7 seeds and the 6 that made it through germ; I have 4 female Ssh x Wookie (Wookie Haze). Got some funky smells coming from atleast 2 of them. One smells pretty close to a burnt rubber/dog shit combo.


Mmyes silver wookie. Thats gunna b sweet


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> All good. The kalifornia has better reviews anyway. Besides. I think I did alright.
> View attachment 3657981
> And I'll take one of each freebie thank you.


Where can u see this review??


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So anyone run sunshine daydream? I was trying to grab the pura vida but someone swooped on the last stock after I posted I was going to grab it last lol. Literally within an hour. So ended up grabbing sunshine daydream instead due to the bubbashine mom and appy dad. Feel kind of silly buying a strain without knowing anything about it but I have faith in bodhis crosses, and bubbashine is legit so I figure appy could only do good things for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I posted some pics and a lil info on it a few pages back. Over a weeks ago i think but should be after page 1000. I feel like a broken record but ssdd is prob my fave strain ever. Im like a walking ssdd billboard! But ive only been tokin for bout 18 years. Im overly impressed by the half dozen b strains ive finished. But ssdd is the best


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 16, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I posted some pics and a lil info on it a few pages back. Over a weeks ago i think but should be after page 1000. I feel like a broken record but ssdd is prob my fave strain ever. Im like a walking ssdd billboard! But ive only been tokin for bout 18 years. Im overly impressed by the half dozen b strains ive finished. But ssdd is the best


Well I'm definitely not upset about grabbing it at this point. And the fact that bodhi is using it as one
Of the new dads he's testing I'm pretty excited to have it. May make it into my breeding program. May sit on these appy crosses for a bit though unless I come up on some extra room to make f2s.


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 16, 2016)

Just took some of my first night shots with this new camera and they turned out sweet.... Meet this sexy sparkly lady Lucky Charms F2 thanks to @akhiymjames. I think she is around day 40. Super loud fragrant chemmy fruity stuff. Absolutely in love with this girl.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 16, 2016)

calicat said:


> That sucks broski. DHZ slipping in quality a little eh. Hey broski I cannot think of the name of the newer nursery in Ca. @Al Yamoni mentioned it to me. Would you have any information on them once Al throws out name ?


Midnight farms
@Bob Zmuda


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 16, 2016)

Nobody ever gets tired of Goji Og photos... Goji Og is what turned me on to bodhi. 3 years ago I got the Atitudes birthday promo deal. Out of the 20 beans that I got as freebies the only true keeper I had was one of the two Goji beans that they sent me(the other bean was a male lol). Since then 90% of everything that I grow is Bodhi and this strain is why. I've grown goji hybrids out like Heaven Mountain and Goji x 88g13hp, Goji x BSHB, but none truly compare to her majesty. It's been 3 years since i've had the pleasure of tasting her again and she is just as good as I remember, Piney black tar cherry fruit! Can't wait to see how her 4 sisters are that are around day 40

Goji OG#3 Big buds super crystally and under a HPS 


Goji OG #4 strawberry pheno very fruity not much else


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Nobody ever gets tired of Goji Og photos... Goji Og is what turned me on to bodhi. 3 years ago I got the Atitudes birthday promo deal. Out of the 20 beans that I got as freebies the only true keeper I had was one of the two Goji beans that they sent me(the other bean was a male lol). Since then 90% of everything that I grow is Bodhi and this strain is why. I've grown goji hybrids out like Heaven Mountain and Goji x 88g13hp, Goji x BSHB, but none truly compare to her majesty. It's been 3 years since i've had the pleasure of tasting her again and she is just as good as I remember, Piney black tar cherry fruit! Can't wait to see how her 4 sisters are that are around day 40
> 
> Goji OG#3 Big buds super crystally and under a HPSView attachment 3658910 View attachment 3658911
> 
> ...


gorgeous


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 16, 2016)

Goji Og #5 under a LEC unit, smells fruity and like black licorice



and the last girl Goji Og #7 under a LEC unit, sharpie licorice smell


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 16, 2016)

Satsuma #9
I've grown out 5 Satsuma ladies and 3 F2's and all had a somewhat citrus sweet smell, but luckily I found this princess. She reeks like pure orange peels. not much else, just overpowering orangey goodness, which is exactly what I've been looking for for a long time. Crossed to a Lemon Diesel and a Blood Orange daddy. Had to make f2's as well 

Satsuma #10 
Here is her smaller sister with the Cali O serrated leaf trait, but no orange smells and looks like she will be more crystally than her sister being that she is a week younger and more crystally.


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 16, 2016)

Lemon Diesel X 88G13HP clone
This princess from the lemony kingdom is around 36 days old. She is trying to finish up quick and for that I love her. The mother plant was vegged out for awhile longer and she yielded like a beast for what she was. When you smoke this strain lemons coat your lungs, throat, and nose for a few minutes so if you don't like lemons this strain might not be for you. Also you need a Carbon filter wherever you are drying this girl if you're trying to be stealthy. She will stink the neighborhood up...


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 16, 2016)

Red Eye Jedi F2 #3 under a LEC unit
Smells more berry than her stinky hashplant sister, but she still has that hashplant smell going on in the background


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 17, 2016)

Red Eye Jedi x Ancient OG #5
Smells like a earthy sweet berry stinky hashplant. Perfect 50/50 parental lineage in the smell department. Structure is all Red Eye Jedi. Can't wait to smoke this lady she should be some knockout bud!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 17, 2016)

KILLIN IT @joeypotseed


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 17, 2016)

Dragon Fruit x ( Lemon Thai x Dragons Blood) #2 under a HPS
about a 50/50 of each parent. Spicy smells followed by slight floral lemons and some skunkiness. No blood trait though  

Dragon Fruit x (Lemon Thai x Dragons blood) under a LEC unit.
Mostly spicy smells with some lemon and floral flowery smell. Again no blood trait, but some slight purple colors are coming in on some leaves


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 17, 2016)

Alright guys last post for the night, sorry I took a whole page for myself lol

Blue Lotus #4
This is my first time running these ladies, frankly I am super excited. Anything berry turns me into a little school boy. 
This pheno grew larger than the rest and she smelled just like blueberries from her stem rub in veg, since then I can't smell too much of anything, but she sure does look pretty and bigger buds than her sister. Crossed her to Bodhi's new Blue Snow freebies, hopefully that will be some jamming blueberry madness.  

Blue Lotus #5
Oddly she had no smells in veg, now that they are getting somewhat close to harvest she is the one that smells just like a handful of diced blueberries. Funny how that works out. Luckily she had f2's made from her.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 17, 2016)

Man, those are some beautiful plants. Don't be sorry for taking up the page, I wish most pages were just like that. So many crosses all at once has me going back and forth looking at all of them. I see you have a couple Dragon Fruit crosses, did you happen to grow the Dragon Fruit out yourself or is those some beans you picked up from someone else? I also love berry stuff, hoping these Dream Lotus turn out to be very berry  I slept on the Blue Lotus, Blueberry Hill etc sadly. I seen one Blueberry Hill that turned straight light blue after it's fade. Not sure how the smoke was but those were so beautiful... I just don't remember who's it was.


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 17, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Man, those are some beautiful plants. Don't be sorry for taking up the page, I wish most pages were just like that. So many crosses all at once has me going back and forth looking at all of them. I see you have a couple Dragon Fruit crosses, did you happen to grow the Dragon Fruit out yourself or is those some beans you picked up from someone else? I also love berry stuff, hoping these Dream Lotus turn out to be very berry  I slept on the Blue Lotus, Blueberry Hill etc sadly. I seen one Blueberry Hill that turned straight light blue after it's fade. Not sure how the smoke was but those were so beautiful... I just don't remember who's it was.


I popped 5 last summer and all 5 were males sadly. I found a indica Dom plant that was the most smelly according to the stem rubs, very fruity and some lemons. I captured some pollen and I've been waitning to pop the rest this coming up outdoor season. 

I've actually never saw one person yet that has grown out Dragon Fruit. It's a shame because the Oldsog super silver haze plant is super rare.


----------



## Slimjimham (Apr 17, 2016)

Not trying to clog things up but I trust my fellow Bodhi people!

Looking to do a legal large scale grow in the future. Think 10,000+ square feet.

Anyone knowledgeable in a 1000+ square foot grow or large. Any things you wish someone had told you? Trying to have a building constructed for the purpose.

Planning on using 1k gavitas and lots of them ha. What's ideal ceiling height for a facility? 15' I'm thinking... Lots of research to do still but I know there are some big boys around here with some advice, things they've learned work best, things they'd change of they knew before...

...I'm thinking of breaking it up into 3-10 flower rooms to be able to take a room down every week or so, and also quarantine problems that may arise... So if things go wrong in one room it can be shutdown and sterilized... Any thoughts on that? Right now I'm thinking 3 main flower rooms with a 1000square foot room for testing new and unknown strains

PM me if you have any experience at all in a warehouse or larger scale grow.

Thanks guys! Back to business #BodhiForPresident


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 17, 2016)

@joeypotseed my man! You are wrecking shop brotha.

@calicat sorry friend I have no knowledge of midnight farms. I got my Dhn clones from river city Phoenix in sac.


    
Various Bodhi. I have a folder with hundreds of plant shots labeled by breeder. Really not sure why i didn't label strains. Guess i didn't think it'd ever matter. Now I'm curious which was which. :/


----------



## limonene (Apr 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> @joeypotseed my man! You are wrecking shop brotha.
> 
> @calicat sorry friend I have no knowledge of midnight farms. I got my Dhn clones from river city Phoenix in sac.
> 
> ...


Your top photo looks like blueberry hashplant - have you run her?


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 17, 2016)

Most of those pics could pass for BBHP from what I have seen of it.. but it would be nice knowing what it is. The more I hear the name Blueberry Hashplant the more I want to pop those next.... It is either some of them or more Dream Lotus to go through and find the best pheno and make F2's/S1s. This time I just popped 3-4 seeds of different strains but next time I really want to just pop mostly from the same pack so I can pheno hunt instead of being stuck with what I get, especially for the Dream Lotus. I already have 2 sativa dom Dream Lotus in veg right now that are growing amazingly fast. I believe one has already showed it is a boy. I am not that great at sexing plants.

Joey, that is a bummer on the Dragon Fruit... I think it has the potential to be a killer cross too. That and Silver Lotus are two I want for future breeding projects. I know I keep saying this over and over but I am a big SSH fan and it just crosses so well with other plants so I think a SSH jacked up on Snow Lotus could be a winner for breeding. I believe the Old Sog SSH is supposedly more indica leaning then other SSH cuts? And I also believe that Bodhi lost this mother cut so after the Dragon Fruit are sold out, there won't be anymore sadly. I got 1 pack and plan on picking up another with a couple Silver Lotus for future breeding mostly. But it may not work out or cross the way I think it will. I hope you find some girls in that pack! And also if you get the chance, please post up some pics of those younger Gojis when they get older. I keep looking for pics that resemble the pheno I am reveging right now but still haven't found one that looks like it but think your Sharpie smelling one may be the closest once it fills out some more. Mine is super greasy, huge space between internodes, larger dense buds that are very earthy dank with no berry smells at all. It seems similar to Sharpie I just can't smell the Sharpie smell.. so probably similar just not exact.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 17, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Idk, i do.t buy all this ...weed is so much stronger now. Some of the best smoke ive had came from at least 5 yrs back. And from wat ive been told been them older folk weed today aint no better or worse just more diverse.


I don't either because it's really hard to find weed that gets me high like in the yesteryears but I've smoked probably a 100 pounds over my life time so I figure my body is tuned to it so I don't think it's as good as " way back when" I just have a high tolerance....when most ppl put the joint down I'm already rolling the next one .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I don't either because it's really hard to find weed that gets me high like in the yesteryears but I've smoked probably a 100 pounds over my life time so I figure my body is tuned to it so I don't think it's as good as " way back when" I just have a high tolerance....when most ppl put the joint down I'm already rolling the next one .


And I thought this was just a phenomenon of me not getting high any longer as my tolerance is through the roof. Aye, when most people are putting down first joint I have another pack on standby, and its nothing for me to smoke another 2


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 17, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> Not trying to clog things up but I trust my fellow Bodhi people!
> 
> Looking to do a legal large scale grow in the future. Think 10,000+ square feet.
> 
> ...


So you have no experience with even 1000 sq ft and you're trying to setup a 10k sq ft op? There's a big jump from flowering a couple lights to 5 or 10 lights, But what you're talking about is massive and if you don't have he experience to run it you'll be wasting about $100k and not make shot back from it.


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 17, 2016)

Regarding f2s: anyone have a good source of knowledge (books, websites, videos) on breeding. Not trying to start my own line or anything but I am more than willing to f2 what I have to share (since bman encourages it)


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 17, 2016)

kingpyro said:


> Regarding f2s: anyone have a good source of knowledge (books, websites, videos) on breeding. Not trying to start my own line or anything but I am more than willing to f2 what I have to share (since bman encourages it)


You're on the best website for breeding bar none...check out chuckers paradise .


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 17, 2016)

kingpyro said:


> Regarding f2s: anyone have a good source of knowledge (books, websites, videos) on breeding. Not trying to start my own line or anything but I am more than willing to f2 what I have to share (since bman encourages it)


Go read what shanti or DJ short have written on picking males. Their stuff on females is good, but picking females is easy and very straightforward, pick the flowers you like best lol. Males are the tough part. You have to look for other desirable traits and you won't really know what they pass on until you grow out the offspring and see how they crossed into the progeny. 

Bodhi has epic dads that blend well with just about anything. I would say he's probably the breeder I can think of that best at picking his males, and his gear shows that off. 

Some googling would help you Ot as well.


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 17, 2016)

Appreciate the feedback but reading through forums is painful when starting. If anyone has more pointed advice that would be great (not disregarding what anyone said, I'll do that as well) .


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 17, 2016)

kingpyro said:


> Appreciate the feedback but reading through forums is painful when starting. If anyone has more pointed advice that would be great (not disregarding what anyone said, I'll do that as well) .





kmog33 said:


> Go read what shanti or DJ short have written on picking males. Their stuff on females is good, but picking females is easy and very straightforward, pick the flowers you like best lol. Males are the tough part. You have to look for other desirable traits and you won't really know what they pass on until you grow out the offspring and see how they crossed into the progeny.
> 
> Bodhi has epic dads that blend well with just about anything. I would say he's probably the breeder I can think of that best at picking his males, and his gear shows that off.
> 
> Some googling would help you Ot as well.


I'm quoting myself because at no point did i say use the forum.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 17, 2016)

Also, why did you come and ask for advice if when it was given you were going to disregard it because "it's painful" for you to do some reading on the forum you're asking for advice on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doniawon (Apr 17, 2016)

Jabba stash mom..she's got 10-12 bladed leaves.. is this normal?


----------



## martyg (Apr 17, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> Not trying to clog things up but I trust my fellow Bodhi people!
> 
> Looking to do a legal large scale grow in the future. Think 10,000+ square feet.
> 
> ...


Yes lots of exerience over here, if you think doing a room a week is not a shit ton of work you should think again. Don't cut corners is my advice to u. And I'd go 9-10' ceilings. What about cooling? If your running lots of lights id be defy considering that.


----------



## doniawon (Apr 17, 2016)

Top pic blue hash plant and more cowbell mommas.. and my tiny mountain temple fem below.
Still waiting on lotus larry and mothers milk to show sex.


----------



## althor (Apr 17, 2016)

kingpyro said:


> Appreciate the feedback but reading through forums is painful when starting. If anyone has more pointed advice that would be great (not disregarding what anyone said, I'll do that as well) .


 THink about it like breeding dogs or any animal for that matter.
It is simple and complicated all in one.
Males are the most difficult to choose. The only real way to know if your male is a stand-out is from his progeny.
There are people who will try and tell you look for certain traits in a male, and while it certainly won't hurt, there is no proven way to do it. Trichomes on males are a good sign, as well as tight ball clusters, but I have had males with both traits that didnt put off good offspring and I have had wispy, crappy looking and seeming males put out fantastic offspring.

I know some people (and in many ways I agree) who think you should use a weak male that doesnt dominate. Then you are basically getting the dominant traits from the female.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

althor said:


> THink about it like breeding dogs or any animal for that matter.
> It is simple and complicated all in one.
> Males are the most difficult to choose. The only real way to know if your male is a stand-out is from his progeny.
> There are people who will try and tell you look for certain traits in a male, and while it certainly won't hurt, there is no proven way to do it. Trichomes on males are a good sign, as well as tight ball clusters, but I have had males with both traits that didnt put off good offspring and I have had wispy, crappy looking and seeming males put out fantastic offspring.
> ...


Its really all dependent on who YOU are and what YOU look for imo.....for instance I know someone who has been breeding for quite some time and he tosses every male that has trichs.....and this dude aint tossing out no stars.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

Short internode spacing, strong/thick stems, tight flowers, skunky smell on stem rub, strong side branching is what *I* like in a male


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'm quoting myself because at no point did i say use the forum.


Wasn't referencing you directly, someone said checkout the pollen chucker forum. And there is no malice is what I typed, just didn't want to start reading through a bunch of posts on a forum or random results from google. Thought there might be somewhere that someone has put this down on a website or something (or a book). I wasn't going to disregard anything (hence why I said I wasn't going to). Jesus who pissed in your cheerios.. lol.

For the record, I was merely asking for a basic starting point so I can make F2s to share with the Bodhi community (read: helpful people in this thread!).


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Jabba stash mom..she's got 10-12 bladed leaves.. is this normal? View attachment 3659153


Yes very normal and what I would want to see as you are seeing Bubba Kush expressed at it finest. That is a Bubba dom pheno and should be very similar to her in flower too. Looks awesome bro


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 17, 2016)

althor said:


> THink about it like breeding dogs or any animal for that matter.
> It is simple and complicated all in one.
> Males are the most difficult to choose. The only real way to know if your male is a stand-out is from his progeny.
> There are people who will try and tell you look for certain traits in a male, and while it certainly won't hurt, there is no proven way to do it. Trichomes on males are a good sign, as well as tight ball clusters, but I have had males with both traits that didnt put off good offspring and I have had wispy, crappy looking and seeming males put out fantastic offspring.
> ...


Using weak anything in a cross is a bad plan. Male or female you should look for traits you want. Using weak plants so that one doesn't dominate isn't a good idea, you're just passing on shit genetics. You have to find a strong male that melds into your crosses well. Take bodhi for instance, do you think his appy or hp dads are weak in any way? Because they are not lol.


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its really all dependent on who YOU are and what YOU look for imo.....for instance I know someone who has been breeding for quite some time and he tosses every male that has trichs.....and this dude aint tossing out no stars.....


Thank you. Do you do any breeding projects? What do you look for in a male?


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 17, 2016)

kingpyro said:


> Thank you. Do you do any breeding projects? What do you look for in a male?


Sorry missed your second post about what you look for. Thanks


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 17, 2016)

kingpyro said:


> Wasn't referencing you directly, someone said checkout the pollen chucker forum. And there is no malice is what I typed, just didn't want to start reading through a bunch of posts on a forum or random results from google. Thought there might be somewhere that someone has put this down on a website or something (or a book). I wasn't going to disregard anything (hence why I said I wasn't going to). Jesus who pissed in your cheerios.. lol.
> 
> For the record, I was merely asking for a basic starting point so I can make F2s to share with the Bodhi community (read: helpful people in this thread!).


I was speaking for everyone that had posted lol. As you've already got some marginal advice on breeding from your question here, why not go to a thread or site where there are people that are dedicated to specifically breeding?


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You're on the best website for breeding bar none...check out chuckers paradise .


I cannot find this for the life of me, time for some coffee. What is it a sub-forum under? The search brought up subpar results.


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I was speaking for everyone that had posted lol. As you've already got some marginal advice on breeding from your question here, why not go to a thread or site where there are people that are dedicated to specifically breeding?


Have any recommended threads or sites?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

http://rollitup.org/t/chuckers-paradise.865617/


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 17, 2016)

kingpyro said:


> Have any recommended threads or sites?


Breedbay, the whole breeders section here, Google DJ short or shantibaba on picking males and phenotypic expression.


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Breedbay, the whole breeders section here, Google DJ short or shantibaba on picking males and phenotypic expression.


Thanks, appreciate it


----------



## Madagascar (Apr 17, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> I'm surprised Bonza just doesn't come out with some huge ass promotion giving out 100 seeds or something. If they are all junk, why not.. it will make a lot of fools buy from them. You'd think they would have gotten on here and tried to better their name after being called out, but I guess they figured it was best to just stay quiet since they wouldn't win that argument. I thought about picking up some FMS C99 from Attitude for their promo but am just saving the cash for the BoGo from Shoe. I do need another pack of the FMS c99 though, and still think the FMS C99 crossed to the Dream Lotus will be one of my favorite strains I make. Just have to see I guess.
> 
> JD, Jabbas x SSDD sounds like a great cross and I am sure you will find some very special stuff in there. And Mucha, gotta love getting extra seeds in the packs. I would have to say that probably almost half, or easily over a 1/4 of my Bodhi packs have more then 11 seeds in the. Usually it's 12-13, but for my rarer strains I picked up like Lucky Charms, Ancient OG etc they have 14. I think it is because the seeds were 2nds to start with so he includes more in hopes of you getting 11 viable seeds from the pack. I don't think anybody could go wrong picking up SSDD right now. Look at how much people love the Lucky Charms and it hasn't even been gone a year. SSDD probably has even a better reputation, if not the best from Bodhi so a year from now when there isn't any left people will probably pay stupid prices for them. If they are still around in a couple-few months I plan on picking up at least 3-4 packs just for the stash jar to either go through them in the future on a pheno hunt, or put them in the freezer and look through them 20 years from now when they'd be like a holy grail. I bet after SSDD is gone for good, 5-10 years from now it will be a highly prized clone only with a few of the best clones floating around, but only so many will make it after the 5-10 year mark.
> 
> P.S. - @JDGreen , how do you like that Mountain Temple, and what all did you find in the cross? I am starting to regret never picking up any. I got a couple packs of Silver Mtn instead which seems more popular. But this one has always interested me.


I have nothing but positive experience from Bonza. Growing some 24k and autoflowers that are beauties


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 17, 2016)

Madagascar said:


> I have nothing but positive experience from Bonza. Growing some 24k and autoflowers that are beauties


Then why is it so hard to get their on site presence to address this lucky charms situation with Amos and Al even though they logged in last week?? 
This place will never get any business from me. They refuse to be forthright given the situation.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Apr 17, 2016)

I loled when I saw the bodhi ad bonza put on grasscity. I asked em what they were doing about yalls situation and recieved no reply.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2016)

Not gonna get a reply from Bonza about that situation. It's sad really cus they should address how two people were able to purchase the same two beans and both orders shipped. It's crazy but like many have said cant get any of my business no matter how many legit seeds someone may have got. Somebody between Al and Amos will get fucked or both will. It's sad cus u preying on people who are looking for something rare and it shouldn't be like this. Besides anyways they talk about how they come into rare beans but what distributor sells only two beans to a bank? How would you verify the legitimacy of the beans if they aren't breeders pack of a whole pack? Bonza=joke


----------



## Brian Savage (Apr 17, 2016)

Breeder packs or bust for me. There is way too much bullshit and way too many greasy people in this industry for me to 'have good faith' or trust. Plain and simple, if you aren't the breeder handing me a pack personally, I don't want to purchase loose seeds.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 17, 2016)

Brian Savage said:


> Plain and simple, if you aren't the breeder handing me a pack personally, I don't want to purchase loose seeds.


It's not w/o risk, certainly. I've bought many loose beans, ran many, and never once thought that I'd received a phony. Most have been spot on, or very close to the descriptions. Despite the Bonza experience, I wouldn't hesitate to order loose beans from 'tude/Choice, TSSC, or MWS.



akhiymjames said:


> Somebody between Al and Amos will get fucked or both will.


Maybe......maybe not. Somebody with much more space to pop beans than I, will be willing to take a chance on these possibly 'lost treasures', and it might only cost them some....oh, I dunno....a couple of beans from their 'cannot possibly get to' storage tin.  In the meantime, I'll pop a couple of the companion Lotus Larry's [ aka more Bonza! ] after the goji project, to see if there is any resemblance to a SL plant.


----------



## althor (Apr 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Using weak anything in a cross is a bad plan. Male or female you should look for traits you want. Using weak plants so that one doesn't dominate isn't a good idea, you're just passing on shit genetics. You have to find a strong male that melds into your crosses well. Take bodhi for instance, do you think his appy or hp dads are weak in any way? Because they are not lol.


 Well, once again we get into one of those "unproven" things.
I have witnessed weak males have great offspring many many many times and I have witnessed really strong, what would seem great males put off disappoining offspring. Which is why, once again, I will stick with the only proven method of picking a male which is to judge it solely by it's offspring. It takes time, but it is worth it if you want to create top-notch crosses.


----------



## Madagascar (Apr 17, 2016)

Who has some good 4/20 deals on seeds? Still going w Bonza 14 free seeds lol 
Any other promotions


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 17, 2016)

limonene said:


> Your top photo looks like blueberry hashplant - have you run her?


I have not. Pretty positive that was lucky charms in the first 2 pics


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 17, 2016)

Madagascar said:


> Who has some good 4/20 deals on seeds? Still going w Bonza 14 free seeds lol
> Any other promotions


https://sites.google.com/site/greatlakesgeneticscom/promo


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 17, 2016)

Brian Savage said:


> Breeder packs or bust for me. There is way too much bullshit and way too many greasy people in this industry for me to 'have good faith' or trust. Plain and simple, if you aren't the breeder handing me a pack personally, I don't want to purchase loose seeds.


you'd be surprised how well breeder packs can be counterfeited.


I got bit by a local head shop for some fake feminized TGA beans when I started buying seeds. Packaging looked exactly like the pics I see packaging with exception of being feminized. I got a legit TGA pack at a later date and the counterfeiters even used the EXACT same vial TGA uses.

Clearly this was before I started to really do my research.


and breeer steves sandy panties IG post last year had me even more worried about big box seedbanks. I feel much safer with folks that obtain their beans directly from the breeders. Like Shoe, or Lama or GLG or SVoC. Or breeder direct always whenever I have the option. part of why I love Dynasty and PSBC so much.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 17, 2016)

Madagascar said:


> Who has some good 4/20 deals on seeds? Still going w Bonza 14 free seeds lol
> Any other promotions


 Yup, greatlakes genetics and big shoe @headiegardens on instagram has buy one get one


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 17, 2016)

Madagascar seems to like Bonza a great deal, but still hasn't addressed the issues we have seen here. If Bonza would have just got on here and said something.. heck anything, it would have went a long way. But just responding to multiple e-mails saying they will send someone here, then completely ignoring us isn't going to win them any love from me. It is very obvious to me that they are shady or else they would have got on here and explained the situation. Chances are you will get your beans if you order from them, and they will probably be right. But just keep an eye out because I wouldn't be surprised if they try slipping one over on ya. I am glad the word is getting out, it should be spread to all forums. Let Bonza actually loose some business over this, they brought it on themselves. 

I still think both of you will get legit beans. And that they only limited it to 2 beans because they knew they could get 6 people to order just off one pack of Bodhi's seeds. They just didn't want to openly state that they were limiting orders to 2 seeds to draw in business. Could be wrong, I just see it as the most likely scenario and one that would make sense in a business setting without swapping seeds for fakes.


----------



## Madagascar (Apr 17, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Madagascar seems to like Bonza a great deal, but still hasn't addressed the issues we have seen here. If Bonza would have just got on here and said something.. heck anything, it would have went a long way. But just responding to multiple e-mails saying they will send someone here, then completely ignoring us isn't going to win them any love from me. It is very obvious to me that they are shady or else they would have got on here and explained the situation. Chances are you will get your beans if you order from them, and they will probably be right. But just keep an eye out because I wouldn't be surprised if they try slipping one over on ya. I am glad the word is getting out, it should be spread to all forums. Let Bonza actually loose some business over this, they brought it on themselves.
> 
> I still think both of you will get legit beans. And that they only limited it to 2 beans because they knew they could get 6 people to order just off one pack of Bodhi's seeds. They just didn't want to openly state that they were limiting orders to 2 seeds to draw in business. Could be wrong, I just see it as the most likely scenario and one that would make sense in a business setting without swapping seeds for fakes.


Bonza is notorious for not answering posts send them a DM if you didn't already. Seen multiple ones, I'm only speaking on my experience I'm pissed for u guys lol 
I wouldn't necessary blame the company for someone that didn't answer they probably don't give 2 shits. 
I haven't seen how long they've been waiting but my order took 2.5 weeks it was around Christmas time I did the shipping with tracking so I was able to see when they dropped the package of in EU and when it got to customs and when it got past.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Not gonna get a reply from Bonza about that situation. It's sad really cus they should address how two people were able to purchase the same two beans and both orders shipped. It's crazy but like many have said cant get any of my business no matter how many legit seeds someone may have got. Somebody between Al and Amos will get fucked or both will. It's sad cus u preying on people who are looking for something rare and it shouldn't be like this. Besides anyways they talk about how they come into rare beans but what distributor sells only two beans to a bank? How would you verify the legitimacy of the beans if they aren't breeders pack of a whole pack? Bonza=joke


pfffffff ha ha ha ha ha, 2 beans sold, wtf. Sounds like a bit of money grubbing whores to me. Anyway, plenty places to get true genetics from and this doesnt sound like 1 to me, or not worth my time way over here.....


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 17, 2016)

althor said:


> Well, once again we get into one of those "unproven" things.
> I have witnessed weak males have great offspring many many many times and I have witnessed really strong, what would seem great males put off disappoining offspring. Which is why, once again, I will stick with the only proven method of picking a male which is to judge it solely by it's offspring. It takes time, but it is worth it if you want to create top-notch crosses.


Well no, it is scientifically proven across all genetics that passing on weak genes is not beneficial to the offspring/species. While you are right about there being no way to tell whether a male and female of two different strains are compatible until you grow out the offspring (has to do with both parents compatibility though, not the male specifically or whether the male is strong or unstable and weak). I don't know who you've seen or know that breeds with weak males, but that will pass on genetic instability and a ton of other unwanted crap. And I know as a fact that no reputable breeder is using weak plants in their crosses whether it be the male or female. That's just bad breeding.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 17, 2016)

Congrats to bodhi on the recognition he got in this article.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 17, 2016)

Bodhi has some dank shit man!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 17, 2016)

Anyone know if midweeksong is doing a buy 2 get one bodhi deal? 2 packs I'd love to snatch.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Anyone know if midweeksong is doing a buy 2 get one bodhi deal? 2 packs I'd love to snatch.


Naw I doubt it overseas usually don't do good promos like that lol could be wrong but I don't that. They do have a couple I would like to grab for sure


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Anyone know if midweeksong is doing a buy 2 get one bodhi deal? 2 packs I'd love to snatch.


They do not, I just got two packs from them Friday. I got to pick 7 single (non bodhi) seeds at checkout for freebies.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 17, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> They do not, I just got two packs from them Friday. I got to pick 7 single (non bodhi) seeds at checkout for freebies.


I saw those freebies. More bird seed. lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I saw those freebies. More bird seed. lol.


Theres alot of money grubbers who jumped on the bird seed isnt there.....but then there is also loads of fire out there, you just gotta hunt for it


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 17, 2016)

No doubt, I give them to my buddy at work thats learning to grow. Has to be better than the reggie he's smoking and saves me from giving him any more of my Bodhi stash R.I.P to my pack of Kindness and last 5 Lucky Charms i gave him  haha


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 17, 2016)

Madagascar, Thanks but I don't have a reason to DM/PM them. I was not the one that was wronged here, just a bystander saying it is pretty bad they won't come on here and at least say what happened which was a pretty shady deal to start with. Look at the facts - They say they have 2 seeds in stock so Amos buys them.. then Al checks and it says they still have 2 beans in stock so he orders them. Then Amos e-mails them to ask what was up with that and they tell him they made a mistake and that there was actually only 2 to start with. BUT they still send Amos and Al the beans. So how did the other 2 magically appear? And Amos has sent them plenty of E-mails telling them they should reply on here and they have said a few times that they would.. but here we are without a reply yet. 

I just don't get why you would want to order from them even stating yourself they probably don't give 2 shits. And they really must not, and was fairly obviously doing something dirty to start with. I DO blame the company, they have had plenty of time to correct this and Amos has exchanged enough e-mails with them. If they have people like this working for them, and doing shady stuff like the 2 seeds deal then why even mess with them? There are so many other seedbanks out there that have a great reputation and plenty of promos. I just looked and I wouldn't grow out 1 of those 14 seeds even if ya paid me too. Not worth it for the shitty bud. Most are autos, Barneys, weak potency crap. A couple of them might be OK, I just don't see any reason in growing any weak seeds out when you can get fire seeds for $5-10 each that becomes a plant worth hundreds if not thousands.


----------



## ky man (Apr 17, 2016)

What is the best INDICA they have for outdoors that's VERRY HIGH IN THC?..KY


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> No doubt, I give them to my buddy at work thats learning to grow. Has to be better than the AZ reggie he's smoking and saves me from giving him any more of my Bodhi stash R.I.P to my pack of Kindness and last 5 Lucky Charms i gave him  haha


Gotta get em started some way eh. I wish I had someone giving me freebies when I was starting out, more to give me tips than the seeds. Good on ya. I do the same here with younguns in 1 gallon pots


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

ky man said:


> What is the best INDICA they have for outdoors that's VERRY HIGH IN THC?..KY


I dont know the answer to this, but I have a Tom Hill Deep Chunk IBL running now on my roof and its pushing over 100 in the afternoons. I'll let you know in a few months how it turns out


----------



## ky man (Apr 17, 2016)

JAMESBEAN COMPANY has there beans.I have did bussness with them I think 4-5 times and they give you free beans with every order.ky..they also take debit cards


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Gotta get em started some way eh. I wish I had someone giving me freebies when I was starting out, more to give me tips than the seeds. Good on ya. I do the same here with younguns in 1 gallon pots


Yeah he's a good dude, can't seem to get the seed popping down though ha. I just gave him a couple clones of Boysenberry HP in a 5 gals to get his garden going.


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 17, 2016)

red eye jedi vs. cobra lips? opinions?


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 17, 2016)

KY, most of Bodhi's hybrids from Appy or Snow Lotus dads are Sativa dominant. I am sure you could find some good ones in there that lean indica though. Such as the Sunshine Daydream.. very very potent stuff that is more of a reaxing feel good pain killing high instead of a sativa high. This one is also one of his most potent hybrids and has the Appy dad, so these seeds won't be around much longer. Not sure how well it would do outside for mold/mildew/pests etc but it should finish in time for your area.

Another to look for that pops up some is Triad, it is pretty much just Bodhi's version of Northern Lights. I figure you have grown some Northern Lights before but it is Bodhi's NL5 clone x Ortegra (NL5xNL1xNL5). I know most Northern Lights crosses won't be as potent as some of his other hybrids like SSDD mentioned above but will still be fairly potent and indica dominant and I believe Northern Lights are fairly resilient outdoors and kinda low odor. Easily finish in time.

Wish Mountain, (Afkansastan x Appy) Not sure how the phenos lean on this one but a couple here have grown it out. Should kill it outdoors because the Afkansastan mom is an 80s afghani clone so that should make it very resilient. I'd say some phenos will lean affie and have more indica in them. I have heard some phenos of this have some killer potency and some have cherry flavors I believe.

But for the more indica leaning plants you may want to check out his G13HP crosses, most all of them should be very indica leaning and to your liking. Not sure how the G13HP does outside or how resilient it is... but I am sure it will get done in time in KY as well. They are known to be fairly early finishers. Some of the most popular ones are Dank Sinatra (LA Affie x G13hp), Dank Zappa (86 UW Hash Plant x G13hp), Red Eye Jedi (Skywalker OG x G13HP) Blueberry HP (Blue Dream x G13hp). And a couple others that may be leaning more sativa in certain phenos. But what I think would be the real winner outside for the G13HP crosses is the Cherry Mountain it is the Afkansastan mom mentioned above x G13HP. So should beef up the resilience of the G13hp a good bit.

Sorry for the longer post. But if it was me and I was worried more about molds/mildews etc I would probably choose Wish Mountain, and Cherry Hashplant since they have the affghani mother, or the Triad for Northern Lights, but if it wasn't for having landrace genetics I would for sure run the Sunshine Daydream because it is some killer stuff. Along with some more of those G13hp crosses.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> KY, most of Bodhi's hybrids from Appy or Snow Lotus dads are Sativa dominant. I am sure you could find some good ones in there that lean indica though. Such as the Sunshine Daydream.. very very potent stuff that is more of a reaxing feel good pain killing high instead of a sativa high. This one is also one of his most potent hybrids and has the Appy dad, so these seeds won't be around much longer. Not sure how well it would do outside for mold/mildew/pests etc but it should finish in time for your area.
> 
> Another to look for that pops up some is Triad, it is pretty much just Bodhi's version of Northern Lights. I figure you have grown some Northern Lights before but it is Bodhi's NL5 clone x Ortegra (NL5xNL1xNL5). I know most Northern Lights crosses won't be as potent as some of his other hybrids like SSDD mentioned above but will still be fairly potent and indica dominant and I believe Northern Lights are fairly resilient outdoors and kinda low odor. Easily finish in time.
> 
> ...


Awesome info, thx


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 18, 2016)

No problem.. I haven't ran any of those outdoors anyways so could be a little off. His g13hp crosses may be killer outdoors I just don't know how they do with molds/mildews/pests. 

Also I want to add His Dragons Blood HP may be pretty good too, it has the G13HP dad so should be very indica but the mom is a seed from his 96 pipeline hashplants that came from Hawaii and he said is very resilient outdoors. The pheno in the Dragon Blood HP has red sap when broken into so that is where the name came from and he thinks it could be genetics related to the old Blood strain. He said the 96 pipeline HP seems like the same lineage as OG. So would probably be a pretty good one for ya. Some of his landraces would probably be killer outdoors too but most are Sativa dominant plants. I know last year he had some Vintage Pakistani seeds that I wish I woulda picked up. I figure they are more indica dominant but could be wrong. 

Churtmunk, Both of those should be some killer strains. Cobra Lips will be gone forever here soon though. Not many have grown it out but I think I may pick up an extra pack myself becuase I love Chem hybrids and Bodhi said Chem 3 is his favorite Chem cut. So should be some special stuff in that pack. But I do believe I read somewhere Chem 3 is the most sensitive one and could throw some nanners etc. Could be wrong on this but I doubt Bodhi would have released it if anyone found a hermie in the testers. The Red Eye Jedi is a killer cross for sure with many people loving it. BUT it will be around for a long time to come. So if you want both, grab Cobra Lips now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 18, 2016)

As my name indicates I am in the tropics so I know some of Bodhi's SE Asian bred stuff would do excellent. I will definitely start these Synergy and Buddhas Hand soon and report them up on my thread.


----------



## Slimjimham (Apr 18, 2016)

martyg said:


> Yes lots of exerience over here, if you think doing a room a week is not a shit ton of work you should think again. Don't cut corners is my advice to u. And I'd go 9-10' ceilings. What about cooling? If your running lots of lights id be defy considering that.



No doubt, I realize the work ahead is heavy but will be very worth it!

I'm thinking 9-10' ceilings isn't enough... Gavitas need to be at least 3' above plant canopy. I've got 8' now and could use at least another 3-4' 

And I realize a room a week is still huge work but that's what employees are for... Teamwork makes the dream work!

Already have a meeting setup for HVAC estimates on different options I have. 

Please PM me if you have experience in larger rooms, I'd love to get some 'i wish I knew this back in the day advice'

Thanks @martyg


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 18, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> No doubt, I realize the work ahead is heavy but will be very worth it!
> 
> I'm thinking 9-10' ceilings isn't enough... Gavitas need to be at least 3' above plant canopy. I've got 8' now and could use at least another 3-4'
> 
> ...


Can you sink those gavitas into your ceiling at 8' so as not to use that space or are you restricted to 8' max ceilings now. Just a thought?


----------



## Slimjimham (Apr 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So you have no experience with even 1000 sq ft and you're trying to setup a 10k sq ft op? There's a big jump from flowering a couple lights to 5 or 10 lights, But what you're talking about is massive and if you don't have he experience to run it you'll be wasting about $100k and not make shot back from it.


I appreciate your input @kmog33 I'm not a closer grower and have a possible opportunity to make a big run at a legal recreational facility... Why not take it. I'm sure I'll learn a ton as I go as far as scaling goes... And everything in general. Surely after a few runs the rooms will get more dialed in and more efficient but I'm surly not going to throw away any money...

If you have any constructive input I'd love to hear it!

Thanks man


----------



## Slimjimham (Apr 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Can you sink those gavitas into your ceiling at 8' so as not to use that space or are you restricted to 8' max ceilings now. Just a thought?


I could but still not enough space between the plants and lights... I grow 5+' plants and that's the height with lots of training... Plants could easily get 10' in my situation now if I had the ceiling height. 

I currently just use air cooled single ended 1k lights now and they're still too close to the plants...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 18, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> I could but still not enough space between the plants and lights... I grow 5+' plants and that's the height with lots of training... Plants could easily get 10' in my situation now if I had the ceiling height.
> 
> I currently just use air cooled single ended 1k lights now and they're still too close to the plants...


I'm not endorsing him for anything, I just like to see what he's up to on youtube as he seems to know wtf is up, but maybe have a look at medicropper. I am pretty fkn sure he runs gavitas. He has a bunch of vids up on youtube


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 18, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> I appreciate your input @kmog33 I'm not a closer grower and have a possible opportunity to make a big run at a legal recreational facility... Why not take it. I'm sure I'll learn a ton as I go as far as scaling goes... And entering in general. Surely after a few runs the rooms will get more dialed in and more efficient but I'm surly not going to throw away any money...
> 
> If you have abby constructive input if live to hear it!
> 
> Thanks man


My best advice is start with a single flowering room and 6-10 lights and see how you feel about the workload. Then expand if you want. Going huge just because the opportunity is there sound good but you can get yourself into a lot of bs really fast with an op that size. 

Run beds instead of pots of you're not doing straight hydro. Ebb n flow is good for large scale hydro. 

Keep at least 2 of all electronics around that will cause problems if they have problems. 

Don't tell people about it. 

Don't bring girls to it. 

Pick 2 strains and get them dialed. Add other as you go, but I've your solid fallbacks. 

The biggest mistake you'll make is trying to do too much at once or too many things at a time. 

For me that mean 1 cloning room

1 veg room.

And however many flowering rooms I had space for. Most of the time I'd go for 2 cycles of flowering. So pull once every month or so. Have done 3-4 flowering rooms before for breeding and experimental purposes, but that was a lot of work for me.

Lol.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 18, 2016)

@Slimjimham , I doubt I have any useful advice for you but would like to give you an out of the box idea. I doubt it is something you want to do, but could be very beneficial if this is a long term setup. Consider using Cree LED COBs specifically the 3590s. I plan to switch to them myself for my small personal grow. I figured up the cost to be roughly around $1000 for the equivalence of a 1000w HPS for 56% efficiency and only 637 watts. OR around $1250 for 61% efficiency and only 603 watts, OR around $1500 for 64% efficiency and only 552 watts. 

I know at first this would be BIG money to spend but think about the future. You do not ever need to change the light bulbs out. You wouldn't need nowhere near as much cooling because it would only be around half the power and much more efficient so probably only about 1/3rd or a little more of the heat for the same yield. And also think of the HUGE power savings. Just the lights alone would only be about half the electricity costs or slightly over... take off the AC you'd need and it is easily under half the electricity. I also hear it shaves off a few days on flowering times but not sure on this one. 

Just something to think about.. I know it is far simpler to just buy some lights and plug them in and be done with it. BUT, you could probably almost pay someone a few bucks an hour to put these COBS together and still get them about the same price I said above because you should get a huge discount buying so many at once. Probably even end up cheaper then I said above. Just do NOT buy any of the premade lights because they are nowhere near as good as these COB's and the price is usually ridiculous. The gavitas will be far cheaper starting out.. but if you plan on growing at this location for over a couple years I'd say the LEDs will start to pay for themselves.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 18, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> @Slimjimham , I doubt I have any useful advice for you but would like to give you an out of the box idea. I doubt it is something you want to do, but could be very beneficial if this is a long term setup. Consider using Cree LED COBs specifically the 3590s. I plan to switch to them myself for my small personal grow. I figured up the cost to be roughly around $1000 for the equivalence of a 1000w HPS for 56% efficiency and only 637 watts. OR around $1250 for 61% efficiency and only 603 watts, OR around $1500 for 64% efficiency and only 552 watts.
> 
> I know at first this would be BIG money to spend but think about the future. You do not ever need to change the light bulbs out. You wouldn't need nowhere near as much cooling because it would only be around half the power and much more efficient so probably only about 1/3rd or a little more of the heat for the same yield. And also think of the HUGE power savings. Just the lights alone would only be about half the electricity costs or slightly over... take off the AC you'd need and it is easily under half the electricity. I also hear it shaves off a few days on flowering times but not sure on this one.
> 
> Just something to think about.. I know it is far simpler to just buy some lights and plug them in and be done with it. BUT, you could probably almost pay someone a few bucks an hour to put these COBS together and still get them about the same price I said above because you should get a huge discount buying so many at once. Probably even end up cheaper then I said above. Just do NOT buy any of the premade lights because they are nowhere near as good as these COB's and the price is usually ridiculous. The gavitas will be far cheaper starting out.. but if you plan on growing at this location for over a couple years I'd say the LEDs will start to pay for themselves.


^Absolutely


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 18, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Madagascar seems to like Bonza a great deal, but still hasn't addressed the issues we have seen here. If Bonza would have just got on here and said something.. heck anything, it would have went a long way. But just responding to multiple e-mails saying they will send someone here, then completely ignoring us isn't going to win them any love from me. It is very obvious to me that they are shady or else they would have got on here and explained the situation. Chances are you will get your beans if you order from them, and they will probably be right. But just keep an eye out because I wouldn't be surprised if they try slipping one over on ya. I am glad the word is getting out, it should be spread to all forums. Let Bonza actually loose some business over this, they brought it on themselves.
> 
> I still think both of you will get legit beans. And that they only limited it to 2 beans because they knew they could get 6 people to order just off one pack of Bodhi's seeds. They just didn't want to openly state that they were limiting orders to 2 seeds to draw in business. Could be wrong, I just see it as the most likely scenario and one that would make sense in a business setting without swapping seeds for fakes.


Bingo. Fuck em. Haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> ^Absolutely


I know someone who is getting started with some over in the vertical section @ttystikk, and after many test runs with other lights I am sure he could give some ideas


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 18, 2016)

How about some Bodhi?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 18, 2016)

Super silver hashplant


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 18, 2016)

Thought #1 on vert growing; for all those who think it's somehow unnatural, I ask you to think about how much time the sun spends low in the sky. .. lighting plants from the side. 

Thought #2 is that for 500 million years now, plants have evolved to grow UP. So why not take advantage of this fact, as opposed to relentlessly chopping and bending them into unnatural positions?


----------



## Slimjimham (Apr 18, 2016)

@kmog33 thanks for the input! If you don't mind I may PM you later with questions that arise. Though no need to worry about girls or anything ha, because this would be a state legal facility with many employees... Do you currently run soil beds? Any pics?

Overall I'm obviously going to be hiring a consulting firm if I get a large op. 

The lights sound great but multiples of hundreds is cost prohibitive at this stage, could be something worth trying as a test later down the road though...

Please guys PM me any useful info 

THANKS EVERYONE!


----------



## ky man (Apr 18, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> KY, most of Bodhi's hybrids from Appy or Snow Lotus dads are Sativa dominant. I am sure you could find some good ones in there that lean indica though. Such as the Sunshine Daydream.. very very potent stuff that is more of a reaxing feel good pain killing high instead of a sativa high. This one is also one of his most potent hybrids and has the Appy dad, so these seeds won't be around much longer. Not sure how well it would do outside for mold/mildew/pests etc but it should finish in time for your area.
> 
> Another to look for that pops up some is Triad, it is pretty much just Bodhi's version of Northern Lights. I figure you have grown some Northern Lights before but it is Bodhi's NL5 clone x Ortegra (NL5xNL1xNL5). I know most Northern Lights crosses won't be as potent as some of his other hybrids like SSDD mentioned above but will still be fairly potent and indica dominant and I believe Northern Lights are fairly resilient outdoors and kinda low odor. Easily finish in time.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.you been a big help and thank you again from ky..


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 18, 2016)

Seedsman has spend 100€ get a pack of goji but that is about the best I have seen overseas right now and they gouge like a mofo on bodhi packs.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 18, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> red eye jedi vs. cobra lips? opinions?


Redi eye, cobra lips is the freebie at glg


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 18, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> @kmog33 thanks for the input! If you don't mind I may PM you later with questions that arise. Though no need to worry about girls or anything ha, because this would be a state legal facility with many employees... Do you currently run soil beds? Any pics?
> 
> Overall I'm obviously going to be hiring a consulting firm if I get a large op.
> 
> ...


All hydro now. But when I run anything big I've found beds to be better than pots. I would run hydro.




this may be the only pic I have on my phone but I've got A bunch on an hdd. Will grab them off it after I get home today.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 18, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> @kmog33 thanks for the input! If you don't mind I may PM you later with questions that arise. Though no need to worry about girls or anything ha, because this would be a state legal facility with many employees... Do you currently run soil beds? Any pics?
> 
> Overall I'm obviously going to be hiring a consulting firm if I get a large op.
> 
> ...


Yea them girls will getcha lol.especially the young ones, they cant control their venom lol good shit.

Wat state u in?


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> All hydro now. But when I run anything big I've found beds to be better than pots. I would run hydro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, if ur doin a large facility ur gunna b happiers with beds. Or ull kick urself one year in for not going with beds lol. I wish i did.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yea, if ur doin a large facility ur gunna b happiers with beds. Or ull kick urself one year in for not going with beds lol. I wish i did.


Yeah we were running a lot of pots for the first year of that one. When we swapped to beds not only did we take out the work of lugging pots around/emptying and filling them, but a ton of issues that arose with some strains in pots disappeared when we swapped to beds.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah we were running a lot of pots for the first year of that one. When we swapped to beds not only did we take out the work of lugging pots around/emptying and filling them, but a ton of issues that arose with some strains in pots disappeared when we swapped to beds.


Yea, i was talking to @apbx720 and we both agreed its prolly due root restrictions. Ime, the roots on a plant in a pot will grow to reach the edges of ur container straight from transplant. Its like they reach to see it they will have enough root space to flower fully.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yea, i was talking to @apbx720 and we both agreed its prolly due root restrictions. Ime, the roots on a plant in a pot will grow to reach the edges of ur container straight from transplant. Its like they reach to see it they will have enough root space to flower fully.





kmog33 said:


> Yeah we were running a lot of pots for the first year of that one. When we swapped to beds not only did we take out the work of lugging pots around/emptying and filling them, but a ton of issues that arose with some strains in pots disappeared when we swapped to beds.


How big you make beds per 1000w? Always wondered about them and may try some one day when I go big hopefully one day


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Redi eye, cobra lips is the freebie at glg


Sry big shoe NOT glg

6am dabs


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 18, 2016)

ky man said:


> JAMESBEAN COMPANY has there beans.I have did bussness with them I think 4-5 times and they give you free beans with every order.ky..they also take debit cards



Currently down. But send JB and email and he'll sort you out


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 18, 2016)

Anyone talked to SHOE in the last couple of days? He has not replied to my last couple of messages through this site. Trying to grab some bodhi packs damnit haha.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

want them glg freebies. especially that nl#6 x appy.

my paper$ in the mail.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> How big you make beds per 1000w? Always wondered about them and may try some one day when I go big hopefully one day


5x20' beds 4 1k adjust a wing reflectors over each. We ran half of the room on during veg swapping every 12 hours in a checkered pattern. Didn't effect our veg growth much and saved on half of our electric bill.


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'm not endorsing him for anything, I just like to see what he's up to on youtube as he seems to know wtf is up, but maybe have a look at medicropper. I am pretty fkn sure he runs gavitas. He has a bunch of vids up on youtube


I was gonna suggest the same thing. Medicropper has some videos where he is building out a couple of large flowering rooms using gavitas and flowering beds. Worth a watch to at least get some ideas going. From all I have read on the subject electrical and HVAC configuration seems to be what fucks most people up when not setup correctly from the get. 

I am in the same boat with you brother. My state looks to be going legal in the next year or two and I plan on taking the chance as well at going after the dream.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 18, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Anyone talked to SHOE in the last couple of days? He has not replied to my last couple of messages through this site. Trying to grab some bodhi packs damnit haha.


Shoe will b ready for the 420 promo. Hes been on a no sleep binge


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 18, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Anyone talked to SHOE in the last couple of days? He has not replied to my last couple of messages through this site. Trying to grab some bodhi packs damnit haha.


I know that he suffers from insomnia and he just got a nice haul of CBD meds to try out on it.. Might just be sleeping finally.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> How big you make beds per 1000w? Always wondered about them and may try some one day when I go big hopefully one day


Im thinkin im gunna switch to at least 70 gal beds per 1000w. But im still mathing it out. Be expanding fast..in the quest for the dankiest bodhi to date


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 18, 2016)

I decided to pick up a pack of Angelica with my last order from GLG and Jungle Spice as the promo pack. The 88 G13/HP daddy looks to be turning out some fire crosses...


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Im thinkin im gunna switch to at least 70 gal beds per 1000w. But im still mathing it out. Be expanding fast..in the quest for the dankiest bodhi to date


Yeah i think ~9-10 cubic feet of media is about right. I think that ends up between 60-70 gallons.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 18, 2016)

We just switched over to beds in our small greenhouse but only on one side. Curious to see how it works out this year.
I'm in Northeast Maine (downeast) and our seasons can be a bit unpredictable so a greenhouse is a must. My elders always planted along the tree lines next to our blueberry fields with great success but it required tons of ties and stakes.

Oh, and has anyone grown out the Chocolate Trip F2s? I'm contemplating a 2nd order but I cant find much info on this strain.

In other news my germ rates are officially in on the SSDD and Sky Lotus. 100% germ for both!!
Got a 5/5 germ on SinCitys Petro Nightmare as well. 

Having such a successful germ rate lately has lessoned the sting from my unfortunate experience with OGRaskal...which was a complete bust. 3 different strains and not a single one popped.  Though I did get these from the 'tude so I surmise its due to poor storage/old seed 00stock.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 18, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I decided to pick up a pack of Angelica with my last order from GLG and Jungle Spice as the promo pack. The 88 G13/HP daddy looks to be turning out some fire crosses...


Hell yeah, we gotta hookup bro. My buddy is running a pack of jungle spice i gave him, cant wait to see


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hell yeah, we gotta hookup bro. My buddy is running a pack of jungle spice i gave him, cant wait to see


The pics I saw here of someone running the Jungle Spice turned me on to it big time. I'm a huge Mandala landrace cross fan and that cross looked and sounded great. We do need to get together, I have been jumping through flaming hula hoops of late...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> 5x20' beds 4 1k adjust a wing reflectors over each. We ran half of the room on during veg swapping every 12 hours in a checkered pattern. Didn't effect our veg growth much and saved on half of our electric bill.


Agh ok so basically a 5x5 per light. Gotcha bro how deep are they usually? How much soil in the beds? Sorry just trying get idea


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Shoe will b ready for the 420 promo. Hes been on a no sleep binge


while I totally understand and sympathize with his condition (I'm an insomniac too but not that bad). I'd be lying if it wasn't a concern for me. When deciding on GLG or shoe for this promo I had to take the insomnia thing in consideration.

Am I gonna order/try to order/have a question and dude is asleep for 3 days? Sorry. I don't have the luxury/patience of wasting time. If I had sent a grand in cash to shoe and then Got no replies for several days----- probably wouldn't be a happy Bob.

JS FWIW


----------



## futant (Apr 18, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> on seedjunkies Gu~ said he sold 13,000 packs last year. What was his price point like $40-60? Fucking smart. So even if he was getting only $20-30 per from the retailer that's still mega profit. Do the math. over quarter million. I'd be willing to bet almost anything the $150 priced guys are not selling 13,000 packs in even their best year.
> 
> Can't help but think Bodhi is putting out more beans the Gu. Who knows but I hope he is. He deserves it if you ask me.
> 
> ...


Don't forget to subtract 20% - 25% for immediate germ testing; otherwise your not breeding, hell otherwise at that point you aren't even chucking.


----------



## futant (Apr 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> 30+ years ago HT was the shit...the first to start putting any info on reefer growing out in the free world...we all know that we didn't know as much back then as we do now...especially the science of it all...it was thru that mag that I learned about real reefer , the reason why I moved to California back in the late 80's (yes I moved across country looking for better reefer)...it's a shame that the quality of the mag has gone down so much....I was a subscriber for over 12 years , really enjoyed that mag . It's funny how young ppl don't understand the pioneers of the reefer game...it was folks like that that got us going in direction we're heading now..medical cannabis , recreational cannabis...just a few years back I would have never dreamed of the concept of legal weed . All those old school breeders y'all put down are the ones that started this movement....nobody just snapped there fingers and high grade cannabis and dispensaries magically appeared...it came about thru decades of trial and error..years before there was such a thing as "Jerry 's search engine" which to you young folks is now known as Google . Don't discount history...if you don't know where you came from then how will you know where you're going...just my high ass 2 cents .


Homie, there were cats breeding weed correctly and supremely LOOONG before the amsterdam jr mafia sprang up. 
Hell half those snitches are the unwanted sons (of real cali growers) that had to leave the country because they didn't listen when Daddy said "no one talks everyone walks" so then they found out about "spread the lime do no time" so they ran like bitches, helped the DEA bust their dads cousins and uncles, and got rich on DEA slush funding.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 18, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> while I totally understand and sympathize with his condition (I'm an insomniac too but not that bad). I'd be lying if it wasn't a concern for me. When deciding on GLG or shoe for this promo I had to take the insomnia thing in consideration.
> 
> Am I gonna order/try to order/have a question and dude is asleep for 3 days? Sorry. I don't have the luxury/patience of wasting time. If I had sent a grand in cash to shoe and then Got no replies for several days----- probably wouldn't be a happy Bob.
> 
> JS FWIW


He did put out a notice on instagram. And u can still send him an order of wat u want and he will get back to you. Also i believe hes getting alot of new stuff and restocks for 420. 

I feel ya. And i use glg, but shoe is way faster responder than dbj


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

wish mountain


----------



## althor (Apr 18, 2016)

This thread is so big and hard to keep up with we almost need subsections for it.

I have made 2 orders to Greatlake to get the promo..

First was Angelica (Hells Angels OG x 88g13/hp) and got Love Triangle as the free pack.

Second was Purple Wookie (Purple Unicorn f2 x Wookie #15) and got Blueberry Snow as the free pack.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 18, 2016)

althor said:


> This thread is so big and hard to keep up with we almost need subsections for it.
> 
> I have made 2 orders to Greatlake to get the promo..
> 
> ...


Should repurpose subcools dead sub forum as a bodhi sub forum lol.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Agh ok so basically a 5x5 per light. Gotcha bro how deep are they usually? How much soil in the beds? Sorry just trying get idea


I think ours were built 8" deep, but the soil was anywhere from 6-10" deep depending on how much promix we had sitting around lol.


----------



## lawlrus (Apr 18, 2016)

This one almost broke a pair of my trimming snips and I went through three pairs of gloves just on the tops...greasy, greasy stuff (one of the Silver Mountains taken @ 67 days)


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 18, 2016)

SVOC will be having a BOGO on Bodhi gear


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 18, 2016)

althor said:


> This thread is so big and hard to keep up with we almost need subsections for it.
> 
> I have made 2 orders to Greatlake to get the promo..
> 
> ...


I agree they do it over at ICmag should be done here too. There's a few that can be done this way lol


----------



## doniawon (Apr 18, 2016)

Lawlrus..that definitely has that broken scissor, sticky gloves trim job goin on. Looks nasty greasy!


----------



## martyg (Apr 18, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> No doubt, I realize the work ahead is heavy but will be very worth it!
> 
> I'm thinking 9-10' ceilings isn't enough... Gavitas need to be at least 3' above plant canopy. I've got 8' now and could use at least another 3-4'
> 
> ...


I have a bro in law runs 30k gavita 8ft ceilings. As long as u can keep the canopy cool between lights and tops no prob. He does it all the time. The best thing is trial and error. Every grower every room is diff. You just gotta find what works for your space that u have.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 18, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I have a serious problem.
> 
> But I've never lost money on a pack. They pay for themselves 10fold; whether you smoke it all and don't have to buy weed or sell it. Plus I always make crosses and F2's
> 
> If I did the math right I have 30 packs coming. lol!


How's it feel to damn near crush my bodhi hoarding in one go, eh?


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey howzit Bodhi growers? I just made an order from GLG on Friday. I ordered SSDD, Goji OG, China Yunnan and Super Silver Temple. And requested Wolf Pack, Jungle Spice, Strange Brew and Dragon Fruit.

I originally wanted Silver Mountain but it was out of stock so I ordered the Super Silver Temple. Does anybody have any info on the Super Silver Temple?

And I mostly ordered the China Yunnan strain for the free pack of vintage Acapulco gold, but it would be interesting to have a strain that smells like crankshaft oil anyway so I think the China Yunnan strain should be interesting.

Also I have 5 Dream Beaver plants vegging right now. And I tested Bodhi's Jamaican x Goji OG and Skywalker OG x Pipeline crosses. I still run them and they're great though he never released them and I also have been running his Harlequin BX for a year-and-a-half which is great for patients that need pain relief and still has a good clear headed high.

And I'm planning on making F2's seeds out of all of the new Bodhi strains that I'll be running.

Thanks for any info on the Super Silver Temple if anybody has any.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 18, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey howzit Bodhi growers? I just made an order from GLG on Friday. I ordered SSDD, Goji OG, China Yunnan and Super Silver Temple. And requested Wolf Pack, Jungle Spice, Strange Brew and Dragon Fruit.
> 
> I originally wanted Silver Mountain but it was out of stock so I ordered the Super Silver Temple. Does anybody have any info on the Super Silver Temple?
> 
> ...


Before anybody has to make me aware to a technical mistake I just made, I just found out in another thread that my technical pot snobbery lingo is not up to date and apparently I will not be making F2 seeds; they will be F1 ibl's or something like that. Some kids' parents and their technical details, geez! Ha ha ha, just kidding, details people, it's all in the details......


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 18, 2016)

Is Shoe's BoGo promo already going on? He told me to lookout for it on instagram before I messaged him but I haven't seen it on there yet saying he was taking orders for it yet. And I also didn't see that he had Cobra Lips as a freebie either? I know he had The Fuzz and Wolf Pack as freebies though. Dang wish I had more money right now, horrible timing for the BoGo. 

Tangerine, don't feel bad about the low germ rate I used to get those all the time. I still don't know if it was something I messed up or the seeds... I just don't know how it could of been me. I would do stuff exactly the same every time and sometimes get 0/10 to pop and sometimes 10/10. I believe all the seeds that didn't want to germ came from Attitude... never really had a seed come from a U.S. Bank that didn't germ besides the couple old whitish looking Lucky Charms I tried out. I doubt they refrigerate any of their seeds.. and it is hard to tell how long they have been sitting around by the time you get them. This is my surefire way to germ some seeds..has worked on all of them since I started doing it. Put the seeds in a folded up paper towel and spray with a water mister so they are moist. Get a bottle of hydrogen peroxide spray mist and just barely spray a little bit on top of the paper towel to soak into it. Put this wet paper towel into a zip lock baggie that stays open.. and sit it on top of an old router I had laying around to keep them just barely warm in a dark cupboard. I truly believe that extra little heat from that router and the hydrogen peroxide mixed in make a difference. Maybe not a big one, but they just seem so much more vigorous now. I have never tried a seed heating mat but heard some say they can get pretty warm. I figure any type of electronic device like a router / modem / old cable box etc would probably work. Just test it out and see how warm it gets. I also keep my house very cold, so not sure if that has any impact on them or not.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 18, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Before anybody has to make me aware to a technical mistake I just made, I just found out in another thread that my technical pot snobbery lingo is not up to date and apparently I will not be making F2 seeds; they will be F1 ibl's or something like that. Some kids' parents and their technical details, geez! Ha ha ha, just kidding, details people, it's all in the details......


Nah I think you're good. I'm not 100% sure but seems like that dude might not be correct. Most of what I read is contradictory. but one thing I've learned is to NEVER tell someone they are wrong on the forums.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 18, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Nah I think you're good. I'm not 100% sure but seems like that dude might not be correct. Most of what I read is contradictory. but one thing I've learned is to NEVER tell someone they are wrong on the forums.


Ha ha ha, as long as you all know what I'm talking about that's fine with me. I doubt I'll take the time to look up what the difference is between all the filial generations. I don't care that much and I'm not a breeder or a botanist, I just like making seeds from great plants to share with people or plant myself or save for a rainy day.

And you can tell people that they're wrong, just be ready to back it up with some facts and to sling some poo if necessary. I'll add to that by saying, that if you're in the politics sub-forum also be ready to tell them that they are a racist with a tiny penis and you're good to go. Pretty simple really, ha ha ha.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 18, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> And you can tell people that they're wrong, *just be ready to back it up with some facts and to sling some poo if necessary*. I'll add to that by saying, that if you're in the politics sub-forum also be ready to tell them that they are a racist with a tiny penis and you're good to go. Pretty simple really, ha ha ha.


Well said man. So true. 

Even though I got nothin to do I got better things to do haha.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 18, 2016)

Back on topic, I would assume this Super Silver Temple should be pretty great. I know with Temple, Bodhi said to dig for the super silver haze pheno and the Super Silver Temple is super silver haze crossed with temple so I assume the pheno that Bodhi was referring to should turn up more often in the Super Silver Temple cross. I have no doubts it will be great, but I still feel like I need to get the Silver Mountain, but I'm just about at my budget for seeds. I've got plenty of other things I can upgrade on. Maybe I'll just stop eating lunch for a week or two. I just thought of that. Man I'm glad I was able to kind of talk this out and come to this conclusion. It's a brilliant idea why have I not thought of this before, who needs lunch anyway, it's probably just some silly thing that the Catholic Church made up back in the day. Breakfast and dinner baby that's all I need, going to get me some seeds, aaaaah fo shua braddahs.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 18, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> *Even though I got nothin to do I got better things to do*.


I am going to be looking for places in my life to use this quote, ha ha, that's gold right there baby, GOLD! Like even better than fortune cookie proverb status, ha ha.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

a11 , sexing


----------



## limonene (Apr 18, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey howzit Bodhi growers? I just made an order from GLG on Friday. I ordered SSDD, Goji OG, China Yunnan and Super Silver Temple. And requested Wolf Pack, Jungle Spice, Strange Brew and Dragon Fruit.
> 
> I originally wanted Silver Mountain but it was out of stock so I ordered the Super Silver Temple. Does anybody have any info on the Super Silver Temple?
> 
> ...


I gave a friend a pack of sst to pop. He hasn't grown for a while, no disrespect to him but he's not the best so I pop over to give him pointers (and make sure he's not ruining my seeds haha) he's going to flip in about 2 weeks, maybe less. 2 of the sst were real weird mutant growers but are recovering now. There is an amazing looking male. We also plan to f2 them as well. Sorry for the shitty pic, this is over a week old but I'm going to look at them tomorrow. There are also 5 diesel x blue moon rocks in there too.
im also looking for a very ssh dom pheno and a ssh leaning male


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 18, 2016)

Not to pile on, but I want to throw money at SHOE, yet he doesn't seem to have a 1) stock list or 2) list of freebies for this 420 promo. He had stock two weeks ago, and said he was getting a big drop from Bodhi for 420, but didn't know what was going to be in it, so he said to wait for the stock and freebies update.

I messaged him Friday. Nada since. I hope he's OK!

The only reason I care is that I specifically* didn't *do the GLG promo because I wanted to support SHOE, but now I'm wondering if that was a mistake...  Gotta be hard to do all that work without a website to take the orders and do the marketing for you.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 18, 2016)

Got my mothers milk from greenline with a bingo pajama freebie..the fuzz was my first choice and got my order for silver mountain and blueberry hashplant into glg  pretty amped


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 18, 2016)

Nu-Be I believe Shoe is doing his tomorrow but could be wrong. You didn't make a mistake, but I doubt Shoe has as many options for strains as Great Lakes has. And Great Lakes is still doing theirs until 4/20 as far as I know. I am only getting a couple packs or so but wish I could order 10-20 packs like I did last year. Someone can have 40 packs of Bodhi seeds for only $1500 with the buy one get one free. Killer deal! I need to count and see what I have sometime.. not like it really matters though. I just like knowing I have these amazing crosses for the future. And if I decide not to grow them, I am sure I can always get my money back or trade some for other things. Never hear much about the Appalachian Thunderfuck cross but I picked up a pack of it too last year... that may be one I end up trading for some other rare pack in the future.

Hockey, all of those are some of my top picks when it comes to Bodhi.. gonna be some fire in those.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

im not gonna post my convo w/ shoe... but this is the list i got from him a week ago.

was wondering about his re-stock as well. glad i did glg imma get exactly what i want.


*Bodhi Seeds STOCK LIST: *Remaining Stock in ( )

•Genius Thai Extreme (1)

•Chocolate Trip F2's (7)

•Jahruba (1)

•Super Silver Temple (3)
•Kinky Temple (1)

•Black Lotus (2)
•Lando's Stash (2)
•Soraya (4)
•Love Triangle (1)
•Lotus Larry (3)
•White Lotus (4)
•Silver Lotus (2)
•Buddha's Hand (2)
•Golden Road (1)
•Superstitious (2)
•Moontang (4)

•Appalachian Super Skunk (3)
•Dream Beaver (4)
•Elfinstone (3)
•Bingo Pajama (3)
•Prayer Tower Indica (2)
•Prayer Tower Sativa (1)
•Lion's Milk (4)
•Mothers Milk (4)
•Cobra Lips (3)
•Cougar Milk (4)

•Blueberry Hashplant (2)
•Cherry Hashplant (2)
•Chem Kesey (7)
•Clusterfunk (1)
•Dank Sinatra (3)
•Dank Zappa (2)
•Angelica (5)
•Guava Hashplant (3)

•Purple Wookie (7)

Freebies:
•Wolf Pack
•The Fuzz
•Bingo Pajama (3 left)
•Buddha's Hand
•Bangi Haze (3 left)
•Harlequin x Sunshine Daydream (CBD blessings freebie)
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*Strayfox Gardenz Stock List:*

Daisy May (3)
Stevie Nicks (4)
Green Warrior (3)
Care Package (6)
Samurai (5)

Buy any Strayfox Gardenz packs and receive a
Strayfox Gardenz Freebie Tester Pack. 5 seeds per pack

Select your Strayfox Freebie:

Fantasy Island F2 (Purple Urkle x Appalachia)

Tresdawg x (SR-71 Purple Kush x Instant Karma)


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

and im still shooting for another pack of ssdd... imma go through all 22 of those beans.
midweek song had 20+ packs.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

bogo.
is
better.

lets not lie
to each other.

gonna sport your glg bodhi t-shirt?

yes. under my chef jacket. & ssdd in my dugout.


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks, Mota. That's the same stock list SHOE gave me a week ago, but said to wait for the drop list as it would change everything, including freebies. Here's to hoping it works out.  

I need Goji in my stable. I wouldn't mind a silver mountain, but I'm guessing that's not going to happen. Already have a pack of Heaven Mountain, uncracked. Might go with another Dream Beaver and another SSDD, to boot. 

Wouldn't mind getting a couple other packs, too! Prolly grab the Harlequin cross to make some oils and tinctures with. Girl wants to start making those, since she used to be a tincturess on the big island.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 18, 2016)

limonene said:


> Im basically running through the bodhi strains with the best potential for big buds because I LOVE big buds!


Let me know what you came up with!!! GLG does not have Silver mnt or else I would try another pack... I searched for Cougars Milk when I came across this post! I am def going to hit up that GLG buy one pack get one free! Looking at some Appy crosses before they are gone. What is up with the NL#6 x Appy???


----------



## doniawon (Apr 18, 2016)

A11


----------



## doniawon (Apr 18, 2016)

Dear baby jesus of weed, 
I need a big female of this mothers milk..need more appy in the line up fo sho'


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 18, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Let me know what you came up with!!! GLG does not have Silver mnt or else I would try another pack... I searched for Cougars Milk when I came across this post! I am def going to hit up that GLG buy one pack get one free! Looking at some Appy crosses before they are gone. What is up with the NL#6 x Appy???


GLG is showing two Silver Mountains in stock.
https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/silver-mountain/866


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Dear baby jesus of weed,
> I need a big female of this mothers milk..need more appy in the line up fo sho'


how that a11 smoking? smells? what about the nug density? clone nice?


----------



## doniawon (Apr 18, 2016)

Smokes very nice, nostalgic taste/smell. Reminds me of the 90's. Not sure why exactly?
Can be leafy/fluffy if not trimmed right.. loose the bottom branches!

Defo day time smoke very fuctional not too speedy, at the same time It can put u to sleep but not couchlocked.

Not the most powerful but great for an heirloom variety, if it classifies as such?

Never have cloned it. Ran 15 and scrapped it for more testers


----------



## greywind (Apr 18, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Got my mothers milk from greenline with a bingo pajama freebie..the fuzz was my first choice and got my order for silver mountain and blueberry hashplant into glg  pretty amped


When did you put your order in? I ask because I ordered last Monday with the Fuzz as my first choice as well. I was really hoping for it... Cheers!


----------



## questiondj42 (Apr 18, 2016)

Which site is shoe?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 18, 2016)

greywind said:


> When did you put your order in? I ask because I ordered last Monday with the Fuzz as my first choice as well. I was really hoping for it... Cheers!


I believe Tuesday...if you get fuzzy I'll be pretty jealous...I should a put the strawberry mountain as my #2, but the bingo paj sounded solid too


----------



## greywind (Apr 18, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I believe Tuesday...if you get fuzzy I'll be pretty jealous...I should a put the strawberry mountain as my #2, but the bingo paj sounded solid too


I just checked my mailbox and guess what was sitting inside? I just received my completed email on Saturday, so I wasn't expecting it so soon. One week turn around, not too shabby at all. Now, for the unboxing... Please be The Fuzz!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 18, 2016)

Moment of truth


----------



## greywind (Apr 18, 2016)

I got the Bingo Pajama too. It was my third choice behind The Fuzz and Wolf Pack. I almost wish I had gotten my fourth choice of Strawberry Mountain. Oh well, can't beat the BOGO special that's offered. Purple Wookie is hitting the dirt tonight! Cheers! I'm popping my Bodhi virginity with these beans.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 18, 2016)

greywind said:


> I got the Bingo Pajama too. It was my third choice behind The Fuzz and Wolf Pack. I almost wish I had gotten my fourth choice of Strawberry Mountain. Oh well, can't beat the BOGO special that's offered. Purple Wookie is hitting the dirt tonight! Cheers! I'm popping my Bodhi virginity with these beans.


Any clue if there's any strawberry mountain left? Anyone?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 18, 2016)

greywind said:


> I got the Bingo Pajama too. It was my third choice behind The Fuzz and Wolf Pack. I almost wish I had gotten my fourth choice of Strawberry Mountain. Oh well, can't beat the BOGO special that's offered. Purple Wookie is hitting the dirt tonight! Cheers! I'm popping my Bodhi virginity with these beans.


Can't go wrong with an appy cross...the fuzz woulda been sweet tho


----------



## greywind (Apr 18, 2016)

And there are 14 beans of Purple Wookie, hallelujah! LOL, awesome!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 18, 2016)

greywind said:


> And there are 14 beans of Purple Wookie, hallelujah! LOL, awesome!


You can thank Mrs. B for that!


----------



## greywind (Apr 18, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> You can thank Mrs. B for that!


Thank you Mrs. B!!! First experience with Bodhi gear has a smile on my face. Getting solo cups ready!


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 18, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> Which site is shoe?


Shoe is Headiegardens on IG.
SVOC, GLG, GLOSB also doing BOGO too...JBC will start BOGO prbly tmrw/next day, which is who Im going through cuz I ll be able to (fingers crossed) get all my rare $elections plus he cool and have packs to you in 3-4 days in US.


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 18, 2016)

I ordered on Monday and I had strawberry mtn as first choice and bingo as second ended up with third pick jungle spice. Must have been limited on the strawberry.


----------



## sixpaperjoint (Apr 18, 2016)

Silver Mountain she smells very fruity like pineapple combined with off the scale diesel stench.
i can't let her go, she reminds of my suga punch from sannie but this one has better head stash potency.


----------



## leoshitz (Apr 19, 2016)

Finally my family is finished visiting and I can start my beans. Happy early 4/20 and welcome to grow 2016!!!


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 19, 2016)

Shoe will have a lot more in stock for the 4/20 promo then is on that list. The way I read his instagram post is that he will probably be posting it tomorrow? I could be wrong, but that is what it looks like to me. You guys are making some great choices.. would love to have/see a pack of that strawberry mountain grown out. I don't really need another cross though.. but the Appy does do quite well at blending in with flavored strains, so probably 1-2 girls in there that will have strawberry flavors. I got the Cherry Mountain for cherry, Blood Orange for orange, and try to pick up this one up.. just missing the one I would love to have Blueberry Hills. It might pop up as a freebie again somewhere. What I'd actually like to have is just a clone from one that turns blue.. because I figure it would take a LOT of seeds to find one with color but I seen a beautiful one last year. 

Sixpaperjoint, that is a beautiful Silver Mountain... I was just in the room playing with my babies looking my 3 over. All 3 of the Silver Mtn are so similar in structure/leafs etc. I'd love to find a pheno that looks like that with pineapple diesel stench. My 4 Dream Lotus are growing so fast, they are way above the others about half again larger then the rest with great structures 2 have the sativa dom momma and 2 have the indy dom momma. The 3 Mothers Milk are some of the smallest in the room, but have a good structure. I wish they'd pick up a little bit and start growing larger. And the lonely Dream Beaver is pretty short too but very very bushy with many tops. Gonna take some clones tomorrow in the new Aero Cloner Tote I made myself, and flip them all to flower.


----------



## californiadreamz (Apr 19, 2016)

FoRealz who is JBC and where can I find him?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 19, 2016)

californiadreamz said:


> FoRealz who is JBC and where can I find him?


James Bean Co.
https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/


----------



## questiondj42 (Apr 19, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Shoe will have a lot more in stock for the 4/20 promo then is on that list. The way I read his instagram post is that he will probably be posting it tomorrow? I could be wrong, but that is what it looks like to me. You guys are making some great choices.. would love to have/see a pack of that strawberry mountain grown out. I don't really need another cross though.. but the Appy does do quite well at blending in with flavored strains, so probably 1-2 girls in there that will have strawberry flavors. I got the Cherry Mountain for cherry, Blood Orange for orange, and try to pick up this one up.. just missing the one I would love to have Blueberry Hills. It might pop up as a freebie again somewhere. What I'd actually like to have is just a clone from one that turns blue.. because I figure it would take a LOT of seeds to find one with color but I seen a beautiful one last year.
> 
> Sixpaperjoint, that is a beautiful Silver Mountain... I was just in the room playing with my babies looking my 3 over. All 3 of the Silver Mtn are so similar in structure/leafs etc. I'd love to find a pheno that looks like that with pineapple diesel stench. My 4 Dream Lotus are growing so fast, they are way above the others about half again larger then the rest with great structures 2 have the sativa dom momma and 2 have the indy dom momma. The 3 Mothers Milk are some of the smallest in the room, but have a good structure. I wish they'd pick up a little bit and start growing larger. And the lonely Dream Beaver is pretty short too but very very bushy with many tops. Gonna take some clones tomorrow in the new Aero Cloner Tote I made myself, and flip them all to flower.


Does shoe take PayPal or cards?


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 19, 2016)

I believe he only takes Cash and Money Orders.. could be wrong I can't remember for sure. But am pretty sure. I know a lot of people like to pay with a CC or Paypal but don't be afraid to send cash or a MO. I have never heard of one person having an issue on here with sending cash to any of the US. Banks and I bet we all have over 1000 orders combined on here.

You can get ripped off just as easy, if not easier using a credit card. Something I like to do with cash is send it USPS with a tracking number. This doesn't cost very much like $4-5 or so in a flat rate envelope or box. But nothing wrong with just a plain envelope with cash in it either.. done that many of times. I like to make sure the envelope I use is one of the common ones that has the blocker stuff in it so you can't see inside. And a lot of times I will wrap the cash around a couple sheets of printer paper folded around it.. or put the cash in a small envelope and put that small envelope in a larger envelope. All of those things are good things to do for added security. Nobody is going to think twice about some envelope being sent, they see thousands of them a day.. and unless you get some extra cheap envelopes that you can see through and write something dumb on the outside like CASH then you will be fine.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 19, 2016)

im sending glg a message no substytuties.


sixpaperjoint said:


> Silver Mountain she smells very fruity like pineapple combined with off the scale diesel stench.
> i can't let her go, she reminds of my suga punch from sannie but this one has better head stash potency.
> View attachment 3660561 View attachment 3660562
> View attachment 3660564


looks delicious !!!


----------



## questiondj42 (Apr 19, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> I believe he only takes Cash and Money Orders.. could be wrong I can't remember for sure. But am pretty sure. I know a lot of people like to pay with a CC or Paypal but don't be afraid to send cash or a MO. I have never heard of one person having an issue on here with sending cash to any of the US. Banks and I bet we all have over 1000 orders combined on here.
> 
> You can get ripped off just as easy, if not easier using a credit card. Something I like to do with cash is send it USPS with a tracking number. This doesn't cost very much like $4-5 or so in a flat rate envelope or box. But nothing wrong with just a plain envelope with cash in it either.. done that many of times. I like to make sure the envelope I use is one of the common ones that has the blocker stuff in it so you can't see inside. And a lot of times I will wrap the cash around a couple sheets of printer paper folded around it.. or put the cash in a small envelope and put that small envelope in a larger envelope. All of those things are good things to do for added security. Nobody is going to think twice about some envelope being sent, they see thousands of them a day.. and unless you get some extra cheap envelopes that you can see through and write something dumb on the outside like CASH then you will be fine.


It's not a matter of being ripped off, it's a matter of having more available credit than cash flow at the moment. =P


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 19, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> It's not a matter of being ripped off, it's a matter of having more available credit than cash flow at the moment. =P


"There's a hole in my pocket where my cash used to be
But my checks and credit cards look so good to me."

Rock on in the A.M.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 19, 2016)

Dried mothers milk nug, might be my best run yet with this special lady smell is so intoxicating although hard to pinpoint, definitely has a very Musky smell to it with undertones of funky awesomeness. There is no sweetness at all to the nose and no powdered milk this is much more in your face open a jar smell it across the room type.


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 19, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> SVOC will be having a BOGO on Bodhi gear


SVOC is getting a new drop bodhi seeds bogo the New bodhi gear if anyone interested just thought i wouuld spread the news 600 packs all new bodhi gear


----------



## Seed junkie420 (Apr 19, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Is Shoe's BoGo promo already going on? He told me to lookout for it on instagram before I messaged him but I haven't seen it on there yet saying he was taking orders for it yet. And I also didn't see that he had Cobra Lips as a freebie either? I know he had The Fuzz and Wolf Pack as freebies though. Dang wish I had more money right now, horrible timing for the BoGo.
> 
> Tangerine, don't feel bad about the low germ rate I used to get those all the time. I still don't know if it was something I messed up or the seeds... I just don't know how it could of been me. I would do stuff exactly the same every time and sometimes get 0/10 to pop and sometimes 10/10. I believe all the seeds that didn't want to germ came from Attitude... never really had a seed come from a U.S. Bank that didn't germ besides the couple old whitish looking Lucky Charms I tried out. I doubt they refrigerate any of their seeds.. and it is hard to tell how long they have been sitting around by the time you get them. This is my surefire way to germ some seeds..has worked on all of them since I started doing it. Put the seeds in a folded up paper towel and spray with a water mister so they are moist. Get a bottle of hydrogen peroxide spray mist and just barely spray a little bit on top of the paper towel to soak into it. Put this wet paper towel into a zip lock baggie that stays open.. and sit it on top of an old router I had laying around to keep them just barely warm in a dark cupboard. I truly believe that extra little heat from that router and the hydrogen peroxide mixed in make a difference. Maybe not a big one, but they just seem so much more vigorous now. I have never tried a seed heating mat but heard some say they can get pretty warm. I figure any type of electronic device like a router / modem / old cable box etc would probably work. Just test it out and see how warm it gets. I also keep my house very cold, so not sure if that has any impact on them or not.


That is so funny i do the exact same thing except i put mine on the cable box works every time


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 19, 2016)

I see a lot of the Bodhi heads on here from the west coast and the Rockies, few from Michigan and Ohio. I'm wondering who on here is repping bodhi in New England haven't seen many people from the area just wondering what bodhi genetics are lingering around here because his gear blows all the local herbs out of the water.


----------



## questiondj42 (Apr 19, 2016)

My order from Greenline shipped. I hope Bingo Pajama and The Fuzz were my freebies. I ordered Space Monkey and More Cowbell.


----------



## toaster struedel (Apr 19, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> My order from Greenline shipped. I hope Bingo Pajama and The Fuzz were my freebies. I ordered Space Monkey and More Cowbell.


is there a bodhi promo or code for greenline?


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 19, 2016)

James bean co bogo is live now


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 19, 2016)

Anyone know anything about barefoot doctor?


----------



## questiondj42 (Apr 19, 2016)

toaster struedel said:


> is there a bodhi promo or code for greenline?


https://www.instagram.com/p/BEDC4iQE-wl/?taken-by=greenlineorganicsseedbank1


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 19, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Anyone know anything about barefoot doctor?


Barefoot Doctor is Harlequin x Sunshine Daydream


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 19, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Barefoot Doctor is Harlequin x Sunshine Daydream


I mean grown it, smoke reports etc.

Thank you though. Good looks gd


----------



## questiondj42 (Apr 19, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> James bean co bogo is live now


Swooped.

Chocolate Trip, Dream Beaver. Freebie choices: Elfinstone, Strawberry Mountain. My backup was The Fuzz.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 19, 2016)

Bubba X Durban












3 phenos, not two lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 19, 2016)

questiondj42 said:


> Swooped.
> 
> Chocolate Trip, Dream Beaver. Freebie choices: Elfinstone, Strawberry Mountain. My backup was The Fuzz.


Nice! I grabbed the sunshine 4 with the strawberry mtn or barefoot dr as back up.


----------



## questiondj42 (Apr 19, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Nice! I grabbed the sunshine 4 with the strawberry mtn or barefoot dr as back up.


Word! He was out of Dream Beaver, so I'm having him check on Dank Zappa. If not that, then SSDD.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 19, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Nice! I grabbed the sunshine 4 with the strawberry mtn or barefoot dr as back up.


Same order here


----------



## questiondj42 (Apr 19, 2016)

Rad to know he'll ship these out today.


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 19, 2016)

Yeah I place most of my order there he has an awesome turnaround time and cc/PayPal option is great.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 19, 2016)

Dream beaver is stretchin better than i expected. Started at 15in up to 23.5 at 16days in, so mayb a few days of left.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 19, 2016)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I see a lot of the Bodhi heads on here from the west coast and the Rockies, few from Michigan and Ohio. I'm wondering who on here is repping bodhi in New England haven't seen many people from the area just wondering what bodhi genetics are lingering around here because his gear blows all the local herbs out of the water.


Big Shoe is reppin east coast.
Myself and @apbx720 and @PerroVerde killin the desert southwest!


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Any clue if there's any strawberry mountain left? Anyone?


Big Shoe mayb? I had it on my order but replaced it at the last minute. So he added one to the pool i assume.idk how many he had though


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2016)

Super thick stardawg Guava x A11 in front & big bush lucky charms in the back...getting a good veg.
 
These stardawg Guava x A11 in flower have some yield. .lucky charms not looking bad herself..


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 19, 2016)

So I have 

3 boysenberry hp in veg
2 Mountain temples in veg

I have new packs of:
Goji
Ss4
The Fuzz
Granola funk
Legends og x snow lotus 
Angelica
Jabas Stash

Which 2 should I pop next?


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 19, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So I have
> 
> 3 boysenberry hp in veg
> 2 Mountain temples in veg
> ...


I would love to see Angelica and Goji under the COB's...


----------



## questiondj42 (Apr 19, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So I have
> 
> 3 boysenberry hp in veg
> 2 Mountain temples in veg
> ...


The Fuzz and Granola Funk.


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 19, 2016)

Bodhi said on Bbay that legends og X snow lotus is old stock. Maybe pop those before the germ rates fall.


----------



## limonene (Apr 19, 2016)

p


Jp.the.pope said:


> So I have
> 
> 3 boysenberry hp in veg
> 2 Mountain temples in veg
> ...


goji & ss4 would be my choice


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 19, 2016)

Jamesbean site must've crashed


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 19, 2016)

GLG nailed it by starting their promo 4 days ago....Talk about sniping the game.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 19, 2016)

Love all the promos and all the bean buying but we gotta get the pics and info back rolling  love y'all


----------



## limonene (Apr 19, 2016)

ha ha this is the chatty bodhi forum. Breedbay bodhi thread is like being at church, or synagogue, whatever floats your boat. Everybody is always on their best behaviour over there, which is no bad thing at all.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 19, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I would love to see Angelica and Goji under the COB's...


So would I. Also finishing up my 5 COB 3500k bars. Should be pushing out about 900 watts in a 5*5


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Jamesbean site must've crashed


Send an email in the contact section. He will sort you out.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 19, 2016)

I think I'm leaning towards goji and ss4 probably.... Tough choice


----------



## Scotch089 (Apr 19, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So would I. Also finishing up my 5 COB 3500k bars. Should be pushing out about 900 watts in a 5*5


Next run will be strictly gogi under 5k cxb3070s and 665 xpes, current gogi is a revegged palm tree


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So I have
> 
> 3 boysenberry hp in veg
> 2 Mountain temples in veg
> ...


Sunshine 4!!!!!


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 19, 2016)

Does anyone have SS#4 besides JBC?


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 19, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Does anyone have SS#4 besides JBC?


Not that I've seen, I was waiting for glg to post them but they never did. Maybe headiegardens (Shoe) on IG will drop it tomorrow when his BOGO goes live.


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 19, 2016)

limonene said:


> ha ha this is the chatty bodhi forum. Breedbay bodhi thread is like being at church, or synagogue, whatever floats your boat. Everybody is always on their best behaviour over there, which is no bad thing at all.


Pfft..glad the drama from the usual trolls has subsided and everything is back to community there


----------



## Joedank (Apr 19, 2016)

urkle X dragonsbloodf3


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 19, 2016)

Joedank said:


> urkle X dragonsbloodf3View attachment 3661067


Danke Joe


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 19, 2016)

Beautiful nugs moderndayhippy, I hope one of my Mothers Milk has that dank nasty smell to her. I prefer it over the sweeter smells or milk smells. I like them all, don't get me wrong. Just love the dank smelling stuff. 

To JP the pope, please pop Sunshine 4 so we can all see them grow out. I should be getting a pack myself soon. For the other pack I'd have to say The Fuzz, with second choice of Goji.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 19, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Beautiful nugs moderndayhippy, I hope one of my Mothers Milk has that dank nasty smell to her. I prefer it over the sweeter smells or milk smells. I like them all, don't get me wrong. Just love the dank smelling stuff.
> 
> To JP the pope, please pop Sunshine 4 so we can all see them grow out. I should be getting a pack myself soon. For the other pack I'd have to say The Fuzz, with second choice of Goji.


It's like you're in my head...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 19, 2016)

Anybody have any reports on the bingo pajama ? Kudra (moet) x appy


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 19, 2016)

Good to know you are getting my message then  Don't ignore those voices in your head.. pop the SS4 and Fuzz. 

hockeybry, I believe there was a couple over on breedbay but can't remember for sure. Not sure if there was even any pictures, but from what I remember everyone really liked it. The Kudra is suppose to be a LOT like grandaddy purple just a more green pheno. If you find any info/pics please feel free to share with us. I have a pack in my stash of Kudra x Appy, and Kudra x Instant Karma.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 19, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Good to know you are getting my message then  Don't ignore those voices in your head.. pop the SS4 and Fuzz.
> 
> hockeybry, I believe there was a couple over on breedbay but can't remember for sure. Not sure if there was even any pictures, but from what I remember everyone really liked it. The Kudra is suppose to be a LOT like grandaddy purple just a more green pheno. If you find any info/pics please feel free to share with us. I have a pack in my stash of Kudra x Appy, and Kudra x Instant Karma.


Thanks for the info brother...sounds pretty tasty...but this will prolly be on the back burner for a little while...but when they get the call up....there will be pics


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 19, 2016)

Boysenberry HP #3
 

#11


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 19, 2016)

Jabbas Stash. Comin down on 4/20 9.5 weeks.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 20, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Jabbas Stash. Comin down on 4/20 9.5 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 3661276
> 
> ...


That looks great.


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 20, 2016)

James Bean Co, always Good To Go!

Bodhi:
Orange Sunshine
Sunshine 4
Bodhi Freebies:
Strawberry Mountain
Cobra Lips

Super psyched!! Anyone else swoop the Orange Sunshine? That was one of the "only 10 packs per vendor" strains along with Hashplant 4...

IMO, keep posting those Bodhi acquisitions b/c these new packs are the Future of this Bodhi thread !!!


----------



## elkamino (Apr 20, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> James Bean Co, always Good To Go!
> 
> Bodhi:
> Orange Sunshine
> ...


Dangit JBC won't let me put anything in my cart, says "Site Unavailable" / "Unavailable shop." Been that way for 3 hrs. The site worked for you?


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 20, 2016)

Hockey they are on my back burner too and will probably be years before I pop them but I have so much other stuff. That Kudra seems to be a potent plant too or else it just crosses well because I remember reading one of the growers with some experience maybe even StrayFox I can't remember grew out Bandaloop which is the Kudra x Instant Karma and said it was one of if not the most potent plant hes smoked. So while the Appy is different then IK I am sure she will still have some fire. 

GrayeVOx, those plants are awesome looking. Looks like they have some great yield potential and are extremely frosty. 

D, That is probably one of the best looking Jabbas I have seen. Great job!


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 20, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Dangit JBC won't let me put anything in my cart, says "Site Unavailable" / "Unavailable shop." Been that way for 3 hrs. The site worked for you?


Emailed him earlier...shoot him email w your order at [email protected] and he will honor your order (if he still has stock when you email him). He is cool, he will prbly just go in order of emails, but maybe include second choice just in case...Good luck.


----------



## strayfox gear (Apr 20, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Good to know you are getting my message then  Don't ignore those voices in your head.. pop the SS4 and Fuzz.
> 
> hockeybry, I believe there was a couple over on breedbay but can't remember for sure. Not sure if there was even any pictures, but from what I remember everyone really liked it. The Kudra is suppose to be a LOT like grandaddy purple just a more green pheno. If you find any info/pics please feel free to share with us. I have a pack in my stash of Kudra x Appy, and Kudra x Instant Karma.






Hey @DoctorFrost ,

that kudra puts a twist on everything she touches bro..

ive been trying for a long time to get that freak in my stable..i might need to do some free labor for Bodhi on the farm...lol

real talk..anyone that has this in they're treasure chest...drop them...you will be very happy..kudra crsses very nice with anything..

bandaloop is my favorite..quantity and quality..

(kudra was a mystery girl that escaped a san diego grow room long
ago, along with the suge pure kush, and blueberry bullrider. she
looks like a kushy velveteen mauve version of gdp, possibly the
champagne hash plant cut.... she's big thick and beautiful, smells
of sweet evervescent champagne, very feminine. effects are of the
ganja feather bed wraparound playmate snuggle funk type.)


hope this helps..stay blessed and happy 420

*strayfox*


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 20, 2016)

The man himself, how about that 

I thought for sure that was you that grew them out. Good to know she is a yielder too, I may have to run some of those Bandaloops here soon. Just hate to do so until I can F2 them if they are that special, because I know they will never be made again with the IK dad gone. I wouldn't be surprised to see you cross your Bandaloop in some crosses. I have a couple of yours I have been sitting on too that I'd love to see grown out. That Carpie Diem really interests me and I grabbed a few packs when it came out since it was so cheap. Plan on picking up that Green Warrior here soon, it looks like another one of your best crosses. I love that OG/Chem funk over anything else so always go crazy for the crosses that are straight OG and Chem or crosses of. 

Thanks for the great prices and passing on the love, I wish every breeder was the same as you and Bodhi. Every once in awhile I may buy a $150-200 pack of seeds but you won't see me buying a lot of their crosses when I can get the same quality for a fraction of the price.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 20, 2016)

I been fortunate to get some Strawberry Milk(Nepali OG x Instant Karma) f2's gifted to me and have some HSO Blue Dream x Strawberry Milk and PSBC KushBerry x SM coming my way. Lots more pictures coming soon!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 20, 2016)

Ok let's start with my favorite. #4. I just love the way she looks and grows. And she could have been chopped as early as 8 weeks. I've got about 10 clones of her - lots of bets/hope placed on this one! She also looks like shes going to be a breeze to trim. 

 
 
 






Here's her sister #5. She shared most likeness in overall plant structure but the flowers aren't nearly as big and she seems more leafy. Frosty AF though! I never took any clones off this because it didn't branch at all. Naturally this one is going to be most potent just for the fact I don't have clones. haha.

And I almost trashed the clones of #4 because of the structure too!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 20, 2016)

#6. She's purdy. Got this nice purple hue to her almost like an aura. Very Berry! Flowers on the smaller side but I bet they're gonna be delicious!

 

 




#2... coincidentally my 2nd favorite. The only one not to get any purple at all. She's got nice large somewhat airy flowers. She could probably go another week!

 

 

 
 
 

 



Number 1 and 3 hermed most likely due to my fault. interrupted light schedule for a few days in the 2nd/3rd week. I have clones of all of them gonna throw into flower tomorrow hopefully they do better this next run.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 20, 2016)

D, my favorite is your favorite too just going off the pics. I hope it works out for you and smokes well too. If not, there are plenty more Bodhi strains to go through. I have a couple packs of that Strawberry Milk myself but they are the originals. Those 2 packs and the 1 pack of Bandaloop are the only IK hybrids I grabbed. If I woulda known he was going to lose the male and there wouldn't be anymore I'd have bought a lot more of the IK hybrids. 

I have probably only grown out like 3-4 plants my whole life that I did not top or bend/break etc. I figure all of those phenos you have right there could have branched out decently if you woulda topped them. So I wouldn't necessarily throw a plant out because it doesn't naturally branch out. If I topped it and then the structure still sucked then I would understand. But here is a good example.. I grew 2-3 Burkle 2.0 from CSI Humbodlt last year and am almost positive I didn't top them, or if I did it was only once and I didn't train them. Having the Bubba in them it looked much like the plants you have of just 1-2 totem poles. But right now in veg I have 2 more Burkle 2.0's that I topped a couple times while they were very young.. and all of them are fairly branchy now and look like normal plants. 

It is amazing what you can do to a cannabis plant, and the many ways to train them. I almost always top once when they are very young. Then sometimes I top once more for 4 tops depending on the plant. Then if it still needs more tops I will often supercrop them and snap the branch. Supercropping is amazing, and I have found that it is the fastest way to get new tops without setting your plant back. The next day they are all shooting straight up. And usually the branch you supercrop grows a huge knot in that location you broke it and yields better then the rest of the plant. Could just be an odd coincidence, but that has been my findings. It isn't a crazy amount of difference in yield, but it does seem to yield better on the branches that I break.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 20, 2016)

True that good point on the topping/branching @DoctorFrost. The #4 and #5 were actually the only 2 I didn't top and iirc my reasoning behind that was that they were much smaller than everyone else at the time and I kind of wanted them to catch up some. idk if that makes sense. But I didn't take the branching factor into consideration at the time. Great tip for the future though thank you my friend. 

you are definitely right though. Here's 2 of the #4's which I tool more clones from.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 20, 2016)

It makes sense to me man, I have done the same thing before too. But to be honest, it really hasn't showed much if any difference to me in slowing things down. So now I always top everything, and then either top it again or bend/break the branches. Try out the supercropping sometime and see how you like it. Just remember when you break a branch, all the nodes on that branch will then end up being new tops. So if there is 5 nodes, that is 5 instant tops! I always top first instead of bend because it seems to make the rest of the plant start to bush out a little better. So no matter what I top once.. but what works so great is after you top once take each of those main tops after they have 3-4 nodes on them and bend/break them. The next day you now have 6-8 new tops and didn't have to wait a week or longer for your plant to regenerate 6-8 of them like it would with topping.

A good tip of advice for you though - some strains bend very easily.. and some snap too easily. So if I break a branch anymore I always get a piece of duct tape and wrap it around where I plan to snap it. Then snap the branch where the duct tape is so it holds it together and doesn't snap into. Don't be afraid to break that sucker either, if you just bend it a little nothing will happen and it will bring itself back to where it was the next day. You have to snap it to keep it down and make new tops.

Edited to add - Before using duct tape I would have some snap in two.. or I have had accidents before when something would drop or snagging a branch where I almost rip it off completely and think yup that is for sure dead. But then a few days later you see it is still alive. I have no idea how a branch can survive when it only has a little bit of skin connecting to the main plant.. but I have seen plenty of branches not even have the whole stem.. just picture cutting half of the stem away so that only one side was left and you could see inside the hollow part. Heck, cut off even more so that there is only 1/4 left. I have had plants live and thrive off just that little bit - they are capable of so much.


----------



## numberfour (Apr 20, 2016)

BBHP, Goji OG and Tree of Life, just about to go into dirt
 

BBHP


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 20, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Before anybody has to make me aware to a technical mistake I just made, I just found out in another thread that my technical pot snobbery lingo is not up to date and apparently I will not be making F2 seeds; they will be F1 ibl's or something like that. Some kids' parents and their technical details, geez! Ha ha ha, just kidding, details people, it's all in the details......


Well then we both crossed up...I thought ibl's and f2's were the same .


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Well then we both crossed up...I thought ibl's and f2's were the same .


I think while
F2s are technically inbred, ibl is after you have hit the point of stability and uniformity in a strain. Usually 5-7 generations. Then it is labeled an ibl, but up til that point your still just working a polyhybrid cross. From what I understand anyway.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 20, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Supercropping is amazing, and I have found that it is the fastest way to get new tops without setting your plant back. The next day they are all shooting straight up. And usually the branch you supercrop grows a huge knot in that location you broke it and yields better then the rest of the plant. Could just be an odd coincidence, but that has been my findings. It isn't a crazy amount of difference in yield, but it does seem to yield better on the branches that I break.


It is a great technique for keeping an even canopy w/o the use of screen or netting. And you're right about how easily they heal, even after a serious snap. I keep a unit of normal cellophane tape nearby in case of an overdone break - they always recover. 
Backup plants are great to experiment and practice on. This lemon kush  had a huge main cola, and was 4 wks into flower. I _boldly _snapped it about 6 inches down the main stalk, and never expected it to survive, much less thrive.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 20, 2016)

I got my order in before site went down but anybody tryin to place the order with Jamesbeanco should definitely shoot him an email. I had to get on that Space Monkey with that barefoot dr freebie.. For whatever reason I've always missed out on the CBD blessings and this looks like it should be special..

This will be my third order through JamesBeanCo and I gotta say they have got their game all types of tight. I really couldn't speak higher of how they handle their business. I hope to see beans by the end of the week,.


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 20, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> I got my order in before site went down but anybody tryin to place the order with Jamesbeanco should definitely shoot him an email. I had to get on that Space Monkey with that barefoot dr freebie.. For whatever reason I've always missed out on the CBD blessings and this looks like it should be special..
> 
> This will be my third order through JamesBeanCo and I gotta say they have got their game all types of tight. I really couldn't speak higher of how they handle their business. I hope to see beans by the end of the week,.


I concur. JBC is legit. 4 days to my house, and one of them was a sunday

I'm not very smart tho, placed my order April 7th or something, literally immediately regretted it because I hopped on thus thread and saw all the 420 promo chatter :/


----------



## limonene (Apr 20, 2016)

It takes a lot to prise me away from GLG but then i saw sunshine 4 and cobra lips freebie on james bean and my loyalty rapidly disappeared.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 20, 2016)

Edit:
Grab the ss4 while you can  JBC has always taken care of me. Multiple orders. Always very very happy.


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 20, 2016)

Ask JBC about Orange Sunshine and HP#4 as well guys! Just got a pack of OS and barefoot dr as freebie.

Thanks @ForRealz


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 20, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Ask JBC about Orange Sunshine and HP#4 as well guys! Just got a pack of OS and barefoot dr as freebie.


What's orange sunshine supposed to be?


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 20, 2016)

Cali-o X SSDD


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 20, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Does anyone have SS#4 besides JBC?


Pretty sure I saw ss4 at SVoC


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 20, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Cali-o X SSDD


My main man big shoe, hooking me up big for 420 
Orange Ssdd and cobra lips


----------



## dazzyballz (Apr 20, 2016)

I might sound a bit behind but live in u.k. and the only good weed i get is what i grow so ive been reading on the hp#13 its in 1 of my cannabibles. i know its mentioned in this thread but a simple question to anyone is it really that good of a smoke ive tried loads of strains and lived in amsterdam for a bit but this strain as in the canbabible is supposed to be the nicest the author has ever tried???.that and mothership.is this a true statement and if so does any1 know were to find it.thanks


----------



## pnwmystery (Apr 20, 2016)

Put these up on BB may as well share some here...







Kush 4 x 88 g13/hp







Unfortunately this guy was never able to shed the seed shell (tongue twister) and flopped over. So I tried a new (to me) germ method of the shot glass and water and after a day or two...







Way easier than I thought lol.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 20, 2016)

Amos, I don't think you can really do enough damage to a plant by bending/breaking for it to die. It really is incredible the amount of abuse you can give them, and in return most of the time they seem to recover fast and grow even better as the result of it. I really love the SuperCropping technique and have been using it for a long time. I used to Scrog a good bit and got some great yields like that but man was that a pain in the ass to take care of with only one door for the grow closet. After the SCROG I started growing big plants with like 2 per 1k light and that is when I first started supercropping and had great success. While I am not growing as big of plants today I still use it when I can... and it works especially well in flower when a plant starts to get too tall for you and you want to put it back down a little.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Apr 20, 2016)

May have missed it but any one know the genetics of hashplant 4 and old school hashplant? Thanks in advance


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 20, 2016)

If you flower on Valentines Day you can harvest on 4/20 at about 9.5 weeks!


Happy 4/20 Bodhiheads! <3 <3 <3 It's a great day to harvest


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 20, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> May have missed it but any one know the genetics of hashplant 4 and old school hashplant? Thanks in advance


I believe oldschool hashplant is PNW Hashplant x 88 g13/hp. Not sure about Hashplant 4 though. Cheers!


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 20, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I believe oldschool hashplant is PNW Hashplant x 88 g13/hp. Not sure about Hashplant 4 though. Cheers!


Chem 4 X 88g13/hp


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 20, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> If you flower on Valentines Day you can harvest on 4/20 at about 9.5 weeks!
> 
> 
> Happy 4/20 Bodhiheads! <3 <3 <3 It's a great day to harvest


Love love love

Bout to 420 dab this 100micron jabbas dry sift, cleaned up on a 70 screen. FILLED with ssdd rosin. Hmmm

Got a 70 micron jabbas batch fullof ssdd rosin rolled in 100mic mountain temple dry sift kif.
Thats for the fam


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 20, 2016)

Couldn't resist, had to pick up some sunshine # 4 and some Bingo pajamas to go with it! Happy 4/20 Bodhi friends!
@JDGreen - you're making me want to go fire up my e-nail! On second thought I think I will...


----------



## Banana444 (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 420, thanks for the tip all, first time trying bohdi gear, gogi og with the dr barefoot freebie, also picked up dream beaver thru MS. Hope to see some dr barefoot grows on here since i wont be poppin them for a while.


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 20, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Boysenberry HP #3
> View attachment 3661273
> 
> #11
> View attachment 3661274


Looks like a Hashplant and a goji pheno


----------



## mrrager420 (Apr 20, 2016)

Placed an order with Incanlama for the first time so i'm hoping everything goes great. Ordered space monkey and dank Sinatra. Anyone have any experience with that vendor?


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 20, 2016)

I have 1 hour 36 minutes my time to decide if I want to make another 4/20 purchase or not.. I don't NEED anything else. I just can't help but feel I'm still missing something... Folks, I have a problem

Edit: 20 minutes left.. i've shown restraint thus far but that pack of silver mountain at GLG is tempting me.. 19 minutes..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 20, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> D, my favorite is your favorite too just going off the pics. I hope it works out for you and smokes well too. If not, there are plenty more Bodhi strains to go through. I have a couple packs of that Strawberry Milk myself but they are the originals. Those 2 packs and the 1 pack of Bandaloop are the only IK hybrids I grabbed. If I woulda known he was going to lose the male and there wouldn't be anymore I'd have bought a lot more of the IK hybrids.
> 
> I have probably only grown out like 3-4 plants my whole life that I did not top or bend/break etc. I figure all of those phenos you have right there could have branched out decently if you woulda topped them. So I wouldn't necessarily throw a plant out because it doesn't naturally branch out. If I topped it and then the structure still sucked then I would understand. But here is a good example.. I grew 2-3 Burkle 2.0 from CSI Humbodlt last year and am almost positive I didn't top them, or if I did it was only once and I didn't train them. Having the Bubba in them it looked much like the plants you have of just 1-2 totem poles. But right now in veg I have 2 more Burkle 2.0's that I topped a couple times while they were very young.. and all of them are fairly branchy now and look like normal plants.
> 
> It is amazing what you can do to a cannabis plant, and the many ways to train them. I almost always top once when they are very young. Then sometimes I top once more for 4 tops depending on the plant. Then if it still needs more tops I will often supercrop them and snap the branch. Supercropping is amazing, and I have found that it is the fastest way to get new tops without setting your plant back. The next day they are all shooting straight up. And usually the branch you supercrop grows a huge knot in that location you broke it and yields better then the rest of the plant. Could just be an odd coincidence, but that has been my findings. It isn't a crazy amount of difference in yield, but it does seem to yield better on the branches that I break.


I did some cheech wizard x IK and it may be my favorite tasting weed I've ever had. Sour purple skittles.


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 20, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Looks like a Hashplant and a goji pheno


#3 the goji leaner you think? I haven't grown straight goji og yet.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 20, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> I have 1 hour 36 minutes my time to decide if I want to make another 4/20 purchase or not.. I don't NEED anything else. I just can't help but feel I'm still missing something... Folks, I have a problem


I just found a bank with dvg grandpas breath f2s and a buy two get one in dvg. So I ended up buying only 10 packs for 4/20 promos between the bodhis, breeders boutique, and dvg...[emoji43]


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I just found a bank with dvg grandpas breath f2s and a buy two get one in dvg. So I ended up buying only 10 packs for 4/20 promos between the bodhis, breeders boutique, and dvg...[emoji43]


Sheeeet...that'll keep Ya busy for awhile


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Sheeeet...that'll keep Ya busy for awhile


It's worse than that lol. That was just 4/20. I've picked up ~25 packs in the past two months. [emoji24]

My fiancé might be mad if she knew. Glad I have my own secret ccs lol.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It's worse than that lol. That was just 4/20. I've picked up ~25 packs in the past two months. [emoji24]
> 
> My fiancé might be mad if she knew. Glad I have my own secret ccs lol.


All sound investments


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> All sound investments


Gotta have at least one in the dl. Lol. I don't buy myself toys very often, but when I do they tend to be expensive. Everyone's happier if she doesn't know how expensive [emoji1305]


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 20, 2016)

*Bonza Bodhi news! *The eagle has landed ! 

Note to @Al Yamoni : open your ultimate container _slowly, with minimum motion. _These people put a mix of loose beans in one container. I'm not joking - they're all lucys.
I _think _I got them sorted correctly, but had to compare beans to get a freebie _Barney's Farm 8 Ball  _out of the Lotus Larrys. Also got a free GHS auto white widow !!  Happy days !


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 20, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Couldn't resist, had to pick up some sunshine # 4 and some Bingo pajamas to go with it! Happy 4/20 Bodhi friends!
> @JDGreen - you're making me want to go fire up my e-nail! On second thought I think I will...


Man the jabba melt covered ssdd rosin was really out of this world. Terpy and straight head kick power. Couldn't feel my eye there for a second lol.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 20, 2016)

mrrager420 said:


> Placed an order with Incanlama for the first time so i'm hoping everything goes great. Ordered space monkey and dank Sinatra. Anyone have any experience with that vendor?


Inca is cool


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 20, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Couldn't resist, had to pick up some sunshine # 4 and some Bingo pajamas to go with it! Happy 4/20 Bodhi friends!
> @JDGreen - you're making me want to go fire up my e-nail! On second thought I think I will...


And thanx to @apbx720 for hookin a dude up on a trade, his sunshine 4 for the red eye jedi. And that ssdd pollen is gunna be awesome 

U the man, and we r all lucky to have a forum where we can meet great ppl like this guy.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 20, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> *Bonza Bodhi news! *The eagle has landed !
> 
> Note to @Al Yamoni : open your ultimate container _slowly, with minimum motion. _These people put a mix of loose beans in one container. I'm not joking - they're all lucys.
> I _think _I got them sorted correctly, but had to compare beans to get a freebie _Barney's Farm 8 Ball  _out of the Lotus Larrys. Also got a free GHS auto white widow !!  Happy days !


They were like, "that's the guy emailing about us double selling the last two beans..." 

*seethingly puts your beans loose into the container. 

Lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> They were like, "that's the guy emailing about us double selling the last two beans..."
> 
> *seethingly puts your beans loose into the container.
> 
> Lol


Au contrare, mon frere. They'd sent me a 'shipped' notice before the pen pal exchanges began. I just wish they'd sent either 2 of the GHS autos, or two of the Barney's Farm. Nobody that I've seen are using either in Bodhi crosses.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 20, 2016)

Just bought the BOGO at JBC. Site didn't work so I emailed him. He's understandably busy with the promo and bummed that he can no longer do cc but didn;'t elaborate to why. He was fast with the reply and I got what I wanted- Blueberry Hashplant and Sunshine 4. Cobra Lips and Barefoot Doctor as freebies. That is a crazy good pile o $3 beans right? Some known winners and a Bodhi CBD wildcard, on the last day of the promo. Stoked. 

MEanwhile I was 3.5/4 on Granola Funk, 4/4 on TT NL#6 x Appy and 4/4 on Dank Zappa a few weeks ago, my first Bodhi run. One GF bean somehow jumped pot and sprouted in a sealed soil container. Found it a week later, totally in the dark and planted her under the T5s with the others. she's now got a funky ass 2-bladed micro leaf and may be pushing out some proper leaves here next. But she's a long ways behind and around only as long as I have room.

I can fit about 6, maybe 8 around my light so I'll have to make some decisions but with all these top-shelf $3 beans might as well just start popping and figure it out as I go right? 

All the plants are at 4th or 5th set of leaves so will know sex soon. Pix once I know who will be hanging around.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Just bought the BOGO at JBC. Site didn't work so I emailed him. He's understandably busy with the promo and bummed that he can no longer do cc but didn;'t elaborate to why. He was fast with the reply and I got what I wanted- Blueberry Hashplant and Sunshine 4. Cobra Lips and Barefoot Doctor as freebies. That is a crazy good pile o $3 beans right? Some known winners and a Bodhi CBD wildcard, on the last day of the promo. Stoked.
> 
> MEanwhile I was 3.5/4 on Granola Funk, 4/4 on TT NL#6 x Appy and 4/4 on Dank Zappa a few weeks ago, my first Bodhi run. One GF bean somehow jumped pot and sprouted in a sealed soil container. Found it a week later, totally in the dark and planted her under the T5s with the others. she's now got a funky ass 2-bladed micro leaf and may be pushing out some proper leaves here next. But she's a long ways behind and around only as long as I have room.
> 
> ...


I can tell you why cus these credit card merchant do not want to do business with seed banks it's too risky for them and the seed seller as the money could get tied up in legal issues. Same problems lots of US banks are going through that once took cards. That why most do the cash or money order deal now until laws are changed


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 20, 2016)

I know I am fairly new to growing regs and trying to figure out sex.. but it seems to take a long time for mine to show sex. I just flipped my room today on 4/20 so 2 months or a little more.. but should know the sex of everything within a week or 2. I only had 2 plants show sex so far and they were Dream Lotus males- those things grew so huge so quick.. and even opened up a couple little balls in veg with tiny amounts of pollen. It wasn't a cluster or anything, just a tiny little ball or 2 on each and luckily no other plants had pistils yet so I sprayed everything down good. I just never knew that they could pop pollen within a few days of showing a ball and in 18/6 lighting. 

Amos, I feel sorry for you man. I would hate to try and take that gamble when growing those beans out. I hope you got them right.. but if not you will know once it goes into flower mode. More then likely if you got real Lucky Charms beans then they are probably pretty tiny kinda plain greyish color to them. Or at least mine were, but I believe they are seconds so not sure if they all look like that or not. 

Bob, That Cheech x IK sounds like a cross I would personally love! I actually think Cheech Wizzard is one of B's most flavorful strains. That Sorcerers I got is very berry/grapefruity with no weed funk at all. The brother was straight green apple jolly ranchers. And I have heard of many other people with cheech wizzards and hybrids that said they had great flavors. Glad I got like 3 packs of Cheechs, and about 3 packs of Sorcerers  I really believe they are going to be some of my favorites and will be something I use in my breeding in the future.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2016)

*Smoke Report
*
Cultivar: 91 Chem x Wookie
Grower: @shishkaboy 
Breeder: Bodhi
Utensil: King Size Raw Papers

Nugs look good Chem like nugs with nice bag appeal frosty. Very dense but still nice structure. Not super loud but smells good very floral lavender berry type perfume funk. Broken up smell is much louder. Breaks down great from being dense smokes smooth but lil expansive to the lungs very chemmy floral taste lil earthy berry sweetness. Hits forhead then mellows on throughout the body. Good smoke a floral fruity chem. Grown great dried perfect 8/10. Should be released dad didn't take away potency added great flavor with the chem. Pics not the best by no means


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 20, 2016)

Now that is a cross I'd buy for sure. Love the chem hybrids. I even thought about signing up for the new testers coming out since he has the Chem91 x SSDD, Chem 4 x SSDD, Stardawg x SSDD etc. But I didn't want to commit to it since I wasn't sure if I could grow them all out in time. But maybe by this time next year I will start running some testers if he has something I'd like to grow out. Mainly chem hybrids.


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 21, 2016)

Pretty frustrated. SHOE messaged me the night of 4/19 to say he'd have the stock list for me later that night and, if not, to message him. He didn't send it, so I messaged him that night.

He never responded. This is after a solid month of trying to get into contact with him - no exaggeration. I'm sure he's busy, but still...I missed the 420 promos by wanting to support a guy I'd only heard of on here, but never done business with. 

More than a little disappointed, to say the least. Oh well. You win some and you lose some.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 21, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Pretty frustrated. SHOE messaged me the night of 4/19 to say he'd have the stock list for me later that night and, if not, to message him. He didn't send it, so I messaged him that night.
> 
> He never responded. This is after a solid month of trying to get into contact with him - no exaggeration. I'm sure he's busy, but still...I missed the 420 promos by wanting to support a guy I'd only heard of on here, but never done business with.
> 
> More than a little disappointed, to say the least. Oh well. You win some and you lose some.


Be honest with him and tell him if you could please still do the promo since well he told you what he told you man !


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 21, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Pretty frustrated. SHOE messaged me the night of 4/19 to say he'd have the stock list for me later that night and, if not, to message him. He didn't send it, so I messaged him that night.
> 
> He never responded. This is after a solid month of trying to get into contact with him - no exaggeration. I'm sure he's busy, but still...I missed the 420 promos by wanting to support a guy I'd only heard of on here, but never done business with.
> 
> More than a little disappointed, to say the least. Oh well. You win some and you lose some.


Bro, email James Bean Co at [email protected] ...I'll bet he will still plug you w the Bodhi BOGO!


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 21, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Pretty frustrated. SHOE messaged me the night of 4/19 to say he'd have the stock list for me later that night and, if not, to message him. He didn't send it, so I messaged him that night.
> 
> He never responded. This is after a solid month of trying to get into contact with him - no exaggeration. I'm sure he's busy, but still...I missed the 420 promos by wanting to support a guy I'd only heard of on here, but never done business with.
> 
> More than a little disappointed, to say the least. Oh well. You win some and you lose some.


He posted his list for everyone yesterday at like noon. Its on instagram.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 21, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Pretty frustrated. SHOE messaged me the night of 4/19 to say he'd have the stock list for me later that night and, if not, to message him. He didn't send it, so I messaged him that night.
> 
> He never responded. This is after a solid month of trying to get into contact with him - no exaggeration. I'm sure he's busy, but still...I missed the 420 promos by wanting to support a guy I'd only heard of on here, but never done business with.
> 
> More than a little disappointed, to say the least. Oh well. You win some and you lose some.


He also sent out a message saying he was mass busy for 420. And if u sent him an order in a message he prolly got it and is packin it up.

We have to remember how hard it is dealing with as many customers as him, and hes a one man show whos running his garden too. In MASSACHUSETTS, not a cannabis playground.

Ppl have been giving shoe a hard time lately.and hes just like us. Busy af, so cut him some slack.
His business is prolly shooting through the roof cuz all the good service his guven so.many ppl

Its hard to maintain amazing service with a huge influx if customers.

And.if u tried to talk to him. ID BET MY... ull get the promo.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Amos, I feel sorry for you man. I would hate to try and take that gamble when growing those beans out. I hope you got them right.. but if not you will know once it goes into flower mode. More then likely if you got real Lucky Charms beans then they are probably pretty tiny kinda plain greyish color to them. Or at least mine were,.


No gambles here - quandary solved....sort of. 

See, I left the beans on the counter by the kitchen sink after sorting, planning to bag them this AM, but this AM there's no sign of them. My best guess is they were mistaken for snack cake crumbs from a 4 AM munch session while my dog took a stroll outside, as I only used bare minimum light to avoid waking the rest of the household. I'm sort of obsessive about anything that might be bug bait, so I have to assume those beans were either tossed down the sink, or into the garbage, while keeping one eye closed for the return to bed. And no.....I'm not going to search the garbage for them. I probably did myself a big favor, actually. Adios, Bonza!


----------



## kindnug (Apr 21, 2016)

Bag of loose beans...terrible packaging
Bonza really fucked their rep over such a small purchase!

Just the fact the beans were all mixed is reason enough for me to never use them.


----------



## Bubbashine (Apr 21, 2016)

Quick little macro with the frost on my Sunshine Daydream...I'll get some better pics up soon without the LED... I Hope everyone had a good 420!!!


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Apr 21, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> He posted his list for everyone yesterday at like noon. Its on instagram.


If memory serves me correct there was a list posted two different times on his feed during the sale yesterday. Ive had nothing but the best customer service from shoe including during the sale yesterday.


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 21, 2016)

SHOE got in touch with me after going dark for a week or so. I was worried that I had missed the 4/20 promo but he honored the order and handled the situation awesome. Give him another message and give him the opportunity to do the right thing and my guess is he will make you a satisfied customer.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 21, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Quick little macro with the frost on my Sunshine Daydream...I'll get some better pics up soon without the LED... I Hope everyone had a good 420!!!
> 
> View attachment 3662372


killer photo. snatched. new screen saver !


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 21, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Bag of loose beans...terrible packaging
> Bonza really fucked their rep over such a small purchase!
> 
> Just the fact the beans were all mixed is reason enough for me to never use them.


mixed up seeds? omg. loose my mind. breeder packs only. let me say, i got 3 packs of [email protected]'s "chocolate mix" (which is killer w/ coco kush hitting 4 bomb females) & he sent them to me literally mixed. wtf?


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 21, 2016)

soon as the fuzz show... cracka cracka !

sky lotus (j-ro cut) in with some other beasts... my nic name... mo' nugz ...this all for me


----------



## Bubbashine (Apr 21, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> killer photo. snatched. new screen saver !


Thank! I'll get some better ones up soon.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 21, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Now that is a cross I'd buy for sure. Love the chem hybrids. I even thought about signing up for the new testers coming out since he has the Chem91 x SSDD, Chem 4 x SSDD, Stardawg x SSDD etc. But I didn't want to commit to it since I wasn't sure if I could grow them all out in time. But maybe by this time next year I will start running some testers if he has something I'd like to grow out. Mainly chem hybrids.


im going for 22 ssdd to work through. i saw the dank team 4-20 promo what a joke. dont know why but i need mo packs of caramel candy kush from prof p. shit is flame fuego fire mis amigos. i hate them for jerking a few of my boyz & putting out all that InHouse gear. if i sold u seeds, id ask these guys putting out 10 strains a week for test grows & pictures. 

cant find prof P for under $50 anywhere. if u kno a place other than dank team holla.


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 21, 2016)

Mothers milk 6 weeks






















peace


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> *Smoke Report
> *
> Cultivar: 91 Chem x Wookie
> Grower: @shishkaboy
> ...


Sweet report bro. Sometimes I need a second opinion.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 21, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> cant find prof P for under $50 anywhere. if u kno a place other than dank team holla.


Sannie's Shop!


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 21, 2016)

skunkd0c said:


> Mothers milk 6 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like a quick finisher


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 21, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Sannie's Shop!


just checked i dont see the cck. not much else. the huckspace queen though  plus a freebie. does prof P re-stock at sannies'


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 21, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> just checked i dont see the cck. not much else. the huckspace queen though  plus a freebie. does prof P re-stock at sannies'


Oh dang you meant specifically CCK. Sorry I'm a late riser. P does re-stock sometimes but doesn't seem very often. They haven't had the CCK for a good year.


Worst case scenario if you can't find any, when I get around to making f2's you are more than welcome to a bunch.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 21, 2016)

imma pull a dank team order. one last time. soon as the 4/20 fever wears off & these seed banks get us our beans ...like they took our $$$. gonna grab 2 packs of prof P.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> *Smoke Report
> *
> Cultivar: 91 Chem x Wookie
> Grower: @shishkaboy
> ...


From my experience, which is just the ssdd xwookie and the unflowered white wookie, is the wookie is passing through pretty well


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 21, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> From my experience, which is just the ssdd xwookie and the unflowered white wookie, is the wookie is passing through pretty well


Oh yea def passed though on that cross. Didn't overpower either blended very well with added terps and flavors. Potency ain't lacking either so I'm sure once more reports on those crosses come in Bodhi will see that this is a good dad and crosses should be released. Chem potency with different flavor profile for anyone who doesn't like the loud Chem funk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 21, 2016)

Anyone grab Tiger Mountain for 4/20 promo?

That one has really piqued my interest as of late. Never see any mention of it.


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 21, 2016)

GLG really aren't into promptly responding to emails or order processing eh ? They've certainly received my correspondence via mail, and emails over the last couple of days ...yet no reply. Starting to seem like some of these other banks M.O. . . .


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 21, 2016)

Wow, Skunkdoc that Mothers Milk looks very OG.. not sure I have ever seen a pheno like that one before. What does she smell like?

Amos, you are right... it probably is for the best that you accidentally tossed them. Just a shame to lose the Lucky Charms and Lotus Larry beans.. but I know I probably would have never grown them out if there was a chance one of them could be a Barneys. I really think you'd like the Cheech Wizzards since you like Goji and C99. Everything I have seen with Cheech in it says they have great flavors.. and my 1 sorcerers girl that is cheech dominant smells like grapefruit. The boy smelled like green apple jolly ranchers. But the Cheech should grow a lot like the Goji and be fairly similar in many ways.

I doubt I go after many Wookie hybrids, it isn't that I hate the wookie or anything I am sure it is a great strain but I prefer that Chem funk and would prefer the straight Appy. And since I have so many Appy crosses I doubt I buy very many packs from now on. Once I get some money stacked up again I got a few more packs to get but after that I will probably only get 1-2 here and there - probably SSDD crosses or anything with Chem in it. And then I will start looking at some other stuff that is more to my liking like TopDawg with the chem crosses. Just a shame they aren't $75 a pack and have freebies. Maybe try the Brothers Grimm out too after I see what people get from them.

Edited to add - I was just checking the kids a few mins ago since today is day 2 of the flip and it looks like all 3 of my Silver Mountains might be girls. At least 1 is showing her tits, my favorite one at that. I believe I see white hairs on one of the Mothers Milk, but if I had to guess the other 2 are male but can't say for sure yet. And since 2 of my Dream Lotus were already male, I only had 2 left and 1 of them which is my favorite has all kinds of white hairs.. the other one I thought was a girl is starting to look like a boy. And the lonely Dream Beaver I'd guess is a girl but not positive. So if these were right then I'd have 3/3 Silver Mtn, 1/3 Mothers Milk, 1/4 Dream Lotus, 1/1 Dream Beaver. So 6/11 sounds about right anyways. Will update in a couple-few days when I know for sure. I bet some of you guys could already tell what sex they are I'm just not that great at it yet.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh yea def passed though on that cross. Didn't overpower either blended very well with added terps and flavors. Potency ain't lacking either so I'm sure once more reports on those crosses come in Bodhi will see that this is a good dad and crosses should be released. Chem potency with different flavor profile for anyone who doesn't like the loud Chem funk


Yes, im super excited for the white wookie cross. I feel the chemmier strains will meld better tha. The ssdd did. I like it but would have prolly rather had the wookie 41 x ssdd or something.

But im really excited for the white wookie...they r pretty uniform, gunna update soon. One outta five is super saty long internodes, thin branches and super thin leaves. The others r stouter thicker main stalk, wider leaf. Both stink baad af on stem rub but 4 r similar to the nasty ssddxwookie stem rub but the saty one is still really nasty but more menthol. Stands out big from the rest


----------



## limonene (Apr 21, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> GLG really aren't into promptly responding to emails or order processing eh ? They've certainly received my correspondence via mail, and emails over the last couple of days ...yet no reply. Starting to seem like some of these other banks M.O. . . .


no they are great, he is a one man band who I'm thinking must be buried under seed orders. He did post an apology about not getting back to people yet. Ive ordered a few times from them before and he is normally real prompt.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 21, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> GLG really aren't into promptly responding to emails or order processing eh ? They've certainly received my correspondence via mail, and emails over the last couple of days ...yet no reply. Starting to seem like some of these other banks M.O. . . .


I feel ya. I had my order in at 6pm Friday , had freebies picked by 8 minutes after and MO in the mail Saturday morning. I know he said he was backed up on emails but I've tried to communicate via the purchase messenger and I've sent an email directly to him with no replies. i'm sure he's just overwhelmed but it sure does suck on the consumer end as well..


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 21, 2016)

Shoe has communicated with me promptly, I've dealt with GLG happily as well, give these guys a break, their 4-20 promo has got to be killing them! If I don't receive my beans in a week, then I'll start worrying, but for now my plans are to watch the garden grow!

@skunkd0c - that MM looks delicious! That's one of the packs I'm waiting on...


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 21, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Anyone grab Tiger Mountain for 4/20 promo?
> 
> That one has really piqued my interest as of late. Never see any mention of it.


i grabbed that.


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 21, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> I feel ya. I had my order in at 6pm Friday , had freebies picked by 8 minutes after and MO in the mail Saturday morning. I know he said he was backed up on emails but I've tried to communicate via the purchase messenger and I've sent an email directly to him with no replies. i'm sure he's just overwhelmed but it sure does suck on the consumer end as well..


Yah DBJ is obviously swamped. He had a bunch of shit to wade through with this drop. First, he gave the drop before most other places, and gave us 5 days to hit the sale. And even then from what i hear he had a shit ton of people placing orders early, depleting the stock for those that waited, and were bitching about not getting the promo. I heard he even had to get another bodhi drop overnighted. And I bet DBJ still does everyone who ordered justice. Hell, I got in on the accidental Gorilla Bubble drops and he was still stand up enough to throw me some freebies. Mine arrived today. Patience is a virtue sirs.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm certainly not bitching yet as I'm fully aware that they are swamped. My issue is I was literally on top of the drop down to the minute. And my messages were in as well immediately, so 7 days later I would expect to have been contacted as my email would have been one of the first wave. This is my only concern. I don't care when or what I get, I'm stocked. I had an issue with my order and just wanted to confirm with DBJ that I was kosher.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 21, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Yah DBJ is obviously swamped. He had a bunch of shit to wade through with this drop. First, he gave the drop before most other places, and gave us 5 days to hit the sale. And even then from what i hear he had a shit ton of people placing orders early, depleting the stock for those that waited, and were bitching about not getting the promo. I heard he even had to get another bodhi drop overnighted. And I bet DBJ still does everyone who ordered justice. Hell, I got in on the accidental Gorilla Bubble drops and he was still stand up enough to throw me some freebies. Mine arrived today. Patience is a virtue sirs.


Wow you already have yours?? Nice


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 21, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> i grabbed that.


Can't wait to see you run it cuz I know you'll do it justice!


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 21, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Wow you already have yours?? Nice


I swooped in on the accidental Gorilla Bubble drop. Placed my order on the 8th, had my money out the day after. Even though I got the order in that early DBJ still got swamped over the next week. Fiends around here just couldn't wait for the actually promo (me included)! And like I said he still hooked me up. And I totally understand your pov. I imagine he was dealing with the people that placed orders early and were mad about not getting the promo, being as they are/were the most likely to start spewing negative sentiments. But yah it's nice to hear back right away. My other experiences with DBJ have been super quick response times.

Edit: Last post from me about any of these promos. I'm with @akhiymjames on wanting to see this page get back to pics and descrips!


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 21, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Wow, Skunkdoc that Mothers Milk looks very OG.. not sure I have ever seen a pheno like that one before. What does she smell like?


she does not smell much mate, slight og smell smells like vicks vapor rub with some watermelonlon no fuel or skunk or pungent smells
the room is quite peppery overall i can feel it make my nose twitch a little, the dried bud is very sweet in smell like toffee/caramel its not a strong smell compared to some but its very inviting smells more like some kind of food than weed in the bag

peace


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 21, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> She looks like a quick finisher


she puts all the weight on at the end, she does little from weeks 3 to 6 but build resin , she matures from the bottom up
building most of the buds at the end, the colas build buds in a spiral/cork screw type pattern


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Agh ok so basically a 5x5 per light. Gotcha bro how deep are they usually? How much soil in the beds? Sorry just trying get idea


Sry guys im way behind on the thread n tryna catch up, yr prolly way past this subject but in case ur not...

Bro google somas raised beds. Basically a 4'x4'x10" i believe. W a layer of hydroton on the bottom seperated by chicken wire and like mesh. Im in the process of building one now ill keep u posted once i throw some ladies in it!


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 21, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> wish mountain
> View attachment 3660149
> View attachment 3660150


Nice bro lookin healthy! I been eyeballing wish mtn on mws. Just got cherry hp but havent popped yet

Have u ran this strain alot? What phenos have u come across? Would i be wise to pick up a pack or two??


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 21, 2016)

Incanllama cleared up the axis strain question 

Its a congo (bonobo breath) x g13hp the is a mutant headstash with strange snowflake like buds and a very deep sativa effect


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 21, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Yah DBJ is obviously swamped. He had a bunch of shit to wade through with this drop. First, he gave the drop before most other places, and gave us 5 days to hit the sale. And even then from what i hear he had a shit ton of people placing orders early, depleting the stock for those that waited, and were bitching about not getting the promo. I heard he even had to get another bodhi drop overnighted. And I bet DBJ still does everyone who ordered justice. Hell, I got in on the accidental Gorilla Bubble drops and he was still stand up enough to throw me some freebies. Mine arrived today. Patience is a virtue sirs.


Did you get any notice that payment was received and was on its way? Or blindly open up the box and find it there?


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 21, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> Did you get any notice that payment was received and was on its way? Or blindly open up the box and find it there?


U can check ur order account to see if its on the way. He may not have collected and accounted for everyone cash and updated the accounts but he will likely update with a tracking number.
Although due to mass orders this may not happen quickly


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 21, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> GLG really aren't into promptly responding to emails or order processing eh ? They've certainly received my correspondence via mail, and emails over the last couple of days ...yet no reply. Starting to seem like some of these other banks M.O. . . .


Same here. My tracking number shows he received my cash. Now silence for 5 days straight. Sent him 2 messages already. 

If these fucking stoners can't get it together a) hire help. B) don't pretend you're a Seedbank.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 21, 2016)

Shame she don't smell much I prefer the stinky girls with rotten Chem funk/earthy OG smells to them over the softer smells. But if it is good stuff then it really don't matter that much. The lonely sorcerers I have has no smell until jar and is grapefruity but it is also very potent and worth keeping for a little while at least - might find something I like better after I go through some others just don't know yet.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2016)

First 4 packs in.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 21, 2016)

@kmog33 I have Mother's Milk and Strawberry Mountain coming my way too. Heard so many great reviews on this site about the MM so when I saw it available I had to snatch it up. Ideally I'd like to run it beside the gogi so I can see how two different papa's affect the momma. Likely to run the gogi next so I may have to get another pack to make that happen. So many strains so little space lol. And as far as DBJ and Shoe, you can knock them if you want but, if it weren't for them I'd still be paying more money for questionable beans from Bonza. Sorry if you've had a bad experience but to me they are a godsend.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @kmog33 I have Mother's Milk and Strawberry Mountain coming my way too. Heard so many great reviews on this site about the MM so when I saw it available I had to snatch it up. Ideally I'd like to run it beside the gogi so I can see how two different papa's affect the momma. Likely to run the gogi next so I may have to get another pack to make that happen. So many strains so little space lol


Haha totally understand that. I have upwards of 35 or so packs I've aquired in the past 2 months or so after these 4/20 promos. I should always remember to just wait until 4/20 every year to buy beans. I probably added 2 years to my stash lol. And making new ones. Never going to get through all of these beans haha.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 21, 2016)

Kmog, those are like some of my top choices right there that is some great choices. Wish Shoe had the Strawberry Mountain, I would have loved to grab a pack.  But guess I don't really need it anyways lol. I am in that agreement though that it is wise to wait until 4/20 to order many seeds. Once I get the cash I plan on buying a few more Appy crosses but I actually might wait until next year to order some of the others I want. 

Shyguru, I want to see the difference in the Mothers Milk and Gojis side by side too. I have a Goji I am revegging now and 3 Mothers Milks I just flipped - hoping for a couple girls. The Goji was outstanding.. has me wondering if I should run more Goji's or more Mothers Milk next time.. or something else completely different like MoonTang or Cobra Lips, or Wolf Pack. Lately I have been looking at the MoonTangs more heavily... they should be very similar to the Goji's in structure, have a lot more chem funk to them and an even larger yield with about the same amount of potency. I could see them getting pretty popular after some more people grow them out.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 21, 2016)

Damn. Trying to make a James Bean order but he can't take CC? Did i hear this right?

The site is letting me put CC in but...

*** sorry for all the order talk lately. Let these orders come in though and I will have plenty to pop and report on.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 21, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Damn. Trying to make a James Bean order but he can't take CC? Did i hear this right?
> 
> The site is letting me put CC in but...
> 
> *** sorry for all the order talk lately. Let these orders come in though and I will have plenty to pop and report on.


i tried 3 different good cards with JB...no go?, emailed him and told him the prob & asked for address so i can post him money, replies in an esoteric manner with no address for me to send cash order to?...his loss & im not bothering again...dunno my CC's are just not being accepted by JB yet every other bank accepts them? i think his payment processor is very strict with address matching CC details etc?, where other banks processors dont give a rats?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 21, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i tried 3 different good cards with JB...no go?, emailed him and told him the prob & asked for address so i can post him money, replies in an esoteric manner with no address for me to send cash order to?...his loss & im not bothering again


Hmmm. He just emailed me back within 3 minutes lol! Sites up and CC is working. Just ordered "Old School Hashplant" and "Sunshine 4"

33 new B packs on the way. 

***Jizz.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 21, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hmmm. He just emailed me back within 3 minutes lol! Sites up and CC is working. Just ordered "Old School Hashplant" and "Sunshine 4"
> 
> 33 new B packs on the way.
> 
> ***Jizz.


mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Kmog, those are like some of my top choices right there that is some great choices. Wish Shoe had the Strawberry Mountain, I would have loved to grab a pack. But guess I don't really need it anyways lol. I am in that agreement though that it is wise to wait until 4/20 to order many seeds. Once I get the cash I plan on buying a few more Appy crosses but I actually might wait until next year to order some of the others I want.
> 
> Shyguru, I want to see the difference in the Mothers Milk and Gojis side by side too. I have a Goji I am revegging now and 3 Mothers Milks I just flipped - hoping for a couple girls. The Goji was outstanding.. has me wondering if I should run more Goji's or more Mothers Milk next time.. or something else completely different like MoonTang or Cobra Lips, or Wolf Pack. Lately I have been looking at the MoonTangs more heavily... they should be very similar to the Goji's in structure, have a lot more chem funk to them and an even larger yield with about the same amount of potency. I could see them getting pretty popular after some more people grow them out.


Tbh with all the guys not getting the strawberry mountain I thought they were all gone it's honestly the freebie I was most interested in. Sounds amazing I've been looking for a good strawberry strain lately. If I didn't get this one I was going to order sour strawberry from bog. But now I don't have to I guess


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 21, 2016)

for the cash especially. sent hundys in a box. the rules for the promo. his ridiculous protocol. weird shit like the way those tabs function on the site. or the way you have to go into the invoice to leave messages... & those tabs are very small & oddly placed.

if DBJ alters my order or promo packs in any way... imma be livid. he can keep those long bottom leaf freebies. fu*k that untested crap. & fu*k starfighter too. i hate surprises when im paying $.

lately all my weed related purchases, for gear, seed, etc, getting me pissed off.

even trading. got people owing me shit. get on the ball fuckers.
dont fake a pro. even with seeds, you asking me for paper$.
it takes way more time to pack cuts properly.
read an invoice & mail seeds? please.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Tbh with all the guys not getting the strawberry mountain I thought they were all gone it's honestly the freebie I was most interested in. Sounds amazing I've been looking for a good strawberry strain lately. If I didn't get this one I was going to order sour strawberry from bog. But now I don't have to I guess


yeah i reallllllly want that one.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 21, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> for the cash especially. sent hundys in a box. the rules for the promo. his ridiculous protocol. weird shit like the way those tabs function on the site. or the way you have to go into the invoice to leave messages... & those tabs are very small & oddly placed.
> 
> if DBJ alters my order or promo packs in any way... imma be livid. he can keep those freebies. fu*k that untested crap.


Totally agree. On everything.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> yeah i reallllllly want that one.


I'm glad I jumped on it the day I saw them posted lol. Got my first and third options. The fuzz was my second. But I couldn't decide which of the fuzz or wolf pack I wanted more anyway so I'm happy lol. I only put three choices and figured they'd be out of at least two of them so I'm stoked on getting my choices at all lol. 4 appy crosses in the vault lol.

I'm sure I'll be making f2s with most of these when I get to running them so if you don't end up with the sm now, stick around and get at me then lol.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'm glad I jumped on it the day I saw them posted lol. Got my first and third options. The fuzz was my second. But I couldn't decide which of the fuzz or wolf pack I wanted more anyway so I'm happy lol. I only put three choices and figured they'd be out of at least two of them so I'm stoked on getting my choices at all lol. 4 appy crosses in the vault lol.
> 
> I'm sure I'll be making f2s with most of these when I get to running them so if you don't end up with the sm now, stick around and get at me then lol.


Nice! Bodhi F2's of all varieties is my next project. We can spread the love around.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 22, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> for the cash especially. sent hundys in a box. the rules for the promo. his ridiculous protocol. weird shit like the way those tabs function on the site. or the way you have to go into the invoice to leave messages... & those tabs are very small & oddly placed.
> 
> if DBJ alters my order or promo packs in any way... imma be livid. he can keep those long bottom leaf freebies. fu*k that untested crap. & fu*k starfighter too. i hate surprises when im paying $.
> 
> ...


I didn't forget. Just getting ready to retire a bunch so I'll be getting at you pretty soon. Preparation for flowering out everything while still keeping access to the few cuts I refuse to let go of 4-6 months later takes some preparation lol.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 22, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Nice! Bodhi F2's of all varieties is my next project. We can spread the love around.


Yeah, while bodhi retired his appy dad. There's no reason to lose any of these crosses. Plus I get to stabilize a bit more of the indica traits in these than I think bodhi does. He likes his sativas, but I'm more of an indica guy, lol.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 22, 2016)

actually if i could get primo cuts of ssdd & lucky charms. id probably not buy his gear any more after this purchase. i got 14 or 15 packs of bodhi. one killer cut already in sky lotus. & still like to grab some very very indica type thai from him as well. the b-man can get a touch more of my $. show & grow. that's what's up. i live to talk about it be about it.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I didn't forget. Just getting ready to retire a bunch so I'll be getting at you pretty soon. Preparation for flowering out everything while still keeping access to the few cuts I refuse to let go of 4-6 months later takes some preparation lol.


bro u dont owe me nada. u owe me only if i do biz w. u first. talk in PM is all gravy. i work hard keeping my clone only cut game strong from new gear (thanks to my cut buddies) to propagation. i take it all dead serious. when u lie to me. well u screwed urself. 

i spend all my free time doing this. more people on this board rocking cuts from my garden than a little. they loose all their shit & i give it all back. new jacks want shit. invest no time. u know what that costs? of course u do. im well above the 3rd tier on my leccy consumption. like 5th tier. lol ! and the way i ship cuts. its a gold standard. i love killer flowers and interesting seed gear & all that costs $ too.


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 22, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> ...sent hundys in a box. the rules for the promo. his ridiculous protocol. weird shit like the way those tabs function on the site. or the way you have to go into the invoice to leave messages.those tabs are very small & oddly placed.
> 
> if DBJ alters my order or promo packs in any way... imma be livid. he can keep those long bottom leaf freebies. fu*k that untested crap...
> 
> ...


Hahaha, ooohh man, thank you for the comedic relief !!! That got me so weak, I was in need of a good chuckle!  

I was like:


----------



## ky man (Apr 22, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> actually if i could get primo cuts of ssdd & lucky charms. id probably not buy his gear any more after this purchase. i got 14 or 15 packs of bodhi. one killer cut already in sky lotus. & still like to grab some very very indica type thai from him as well. the b-man can get a touch more of my $. show & grow. that's what's up. i live to talk about it be about it.


I love good indica..that's my favorite smoke.ky


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Haha totally understand that. I have upwards of 35 or so packs I've aquired in the past 2 months or so after these 4/20 promos. I should always remember to just wait until 4/20 every year to buy beans. I probably added 2 years to my stash lol. And making new ones. Never going to get through all of these beans haha.


Black Friday and 420 are bean buying dates


----------



## limonene (Apr 22, 2016)

Just flipping these ladies today, 4 x silver mountain 2 phenos, 2 x bbhp 1 pheno, 1 urkle x omg 
Not sure which pic is which but u get the general idea
Have a blessed weekend


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 22, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Nice bro lookin healthy! I been eyeballing wish mtn on mws. Just got cherry hp but havent popped yet
> 
> Have u ran this strain alot? What phenos have u come across? Would i be wise to pick up a pack or two??


i ran wish mointain 4x. 

my wish for wish mountain would have been less damp off. i lost 8 beans from that pack. mrs. B-man gave me a solid w/ 12 little seed babies. so 4 plants made it. 

2 male. very fast to show balls too. 2 female.

one female remind me of blood orange... little stretch (1x) , x-mas tree , was tasty , was nice... one and done type. id call the first pheno ...100% forgettable ...the kind you pass to a greedy friend vs. dipping in your bomb stash. good. not great.

the second pheno, the one im rocking now , is very tight. very sexy. she goes nuts if you pick just a few tops. makes its own branches from branches. all you do is set the process in motion. it like everything i "learned" from uncle buck in the 4 cola thread.

not !

i ran #2 it in a 5gal... tops galore... nope. no good. little nuggets all over.

this round i did 3-4 tops on each plant. 3gal containers. yep. working killer. stretch is 1.5 to 2x & plant is making much nicer flowers.

she was a little slow to clone... but makes up for it once rooted. fast in veg. very fast.

the flowers look so much better with 3 tops on each plant. its truly an interesting thing to see.

the smoke from the 2nd pheno. yes ...world class... honeysuckle, lavender, touch of gas, sweet on the pull, very heady stone. id buy another pack. for sure. my agenda says not important. im on to other conquests.

smoking a king size right now w/ my cafe con leche mi amigo.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 22, 2016)

limonene said:


> Just flipping these ladies today, 4 x silver mountain 2 phenos, 2 x bbhp 1 pheno, 1 urkle x omg
> Not sure which pic is which but u get the general idea
> Have a blessed weekend
> View attachment 3663074 View attachment 3663075 View attachment 3663076 View attachment 3663077 View attachment 3663079


that 2nd plant pic... she's so sexy !

& mighty wash... shit is amazing.


----------



## limonene (Apr 22, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> that 2nd plant pic... she's so sexy !
> 
> & mighty wash... shit is amazing.


Thanks man, I think that is my bbhp keeper. Only got 1 keeper in the pack but at 8 week finish, decent yields and superb trichs it was time well spent. All I ever aim for is 1 keeper per pack. Any more would be greedy!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 22, 2016)

Not bodhi related, but funny as hell


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 22, 2016)

Mota, thanks for the in depth info about the Wish Mtns, I welcome any info about them myself. I am not a breeder, but plan for the Wish Mtns and Ancient OGs to dominate my breeding for outdoor lines when I get around to it. The Wish Mtns should do quite well with the Afkansastan mom for resilience and the Appy dad for growth/vigor and some added sativa potency. 

@limonene , I was going to say the same thing about the 2nd pic, it just stands out to me with those beautiful long leaves. That one looks to have a lot of Blue Dream in her.. or at least the long leaves make it look like it. I am planning on dropping more Dream Lotus next round but really considering growing a couple BBHP as well if I could find a good pheno with only a couple. You said you had 1 keeper out of the pack, was it just way better then the others or was it what you was looking for? And I figure you have gave descriptions before but it'd be hell to find them... so if you have the time I'd love to hear what phenos you found in the pack. I have a feeling the Blue Dream dominant ones would be my favorites, just not sure they would be the best.


----------



## strayfox gear (Apr 22, 2016)

hey guys, I started a cool little tester thread so all of your beautiful work doesn't get buried in this hot thread...if ya got pictures or updates.

Please shoot them over to that thread to. 



*https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-testers-2016-easy-access-gold-label-thread.906643/#post-12523143*



makes it super easy for Bodhi to find and the community to see..
you guys are what determines the special release..how badass.

hope everyone has a blessed weekend..

*strayfox


 

black afghani
 *


----------



## limonene (Apr 22, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Mota, thanks for the in depth info about the Wish Mtns, I welcome any info about them myself. I am not a breeder, but plan for the Wish Mtns and Ancient OGs to dominate my breeding for outdoor lines when I get around to it. The Wish Mtns should do quite well with the Afkansastan mom for resilience and the Appy dad for growth/vigor and some added sativa potency.
> 
> @limonene , I was going to say the same thing about the 2nd pic, it just stands out to me with those beautiful long leaves. That one looks to have a lot of Blue Dream in her.. or at least the long leaves make it look like it. I am planning on dropping more Dream Lotus next round but really considering growing a couple BBHP as well if I could find a good pheno with only a couple. You said you had 1 keeper out of the pack, was it just way better then the others or was it what you was looking for? And I figure you have gave descriptions before but it'd be hell to find them... so if you have the time I'd love to hear what phenos you found in the pack. I have a feeling the Blue Dream dominant ones would be my favorites, just not sure they would be the best.


hey there Doc, there were only 3/11 females. One very leafy low yielding but great terps and big extended resin glands. way too leafy and no real density. Number 2 was extremely dense, good yielder nice structure but a little bland. Hashplant dom i would say. Number 3 was like number 2 but with the terps of number 1, very frosty, very dense, elegant leaves, that was my keeper. I will pop some pics on here over the coming weeks, she went into flower today.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 22, 2016)

So three very different phenos on the bubba X Durban. One is an idiot and refuses to not grow into my light as many times as I break its top. 

Pheno one. Bubba Dom. Short stalky. 









Pheno two. Looks like a good 50/50 of both parent. Medium height stacking pretty tight.









Pheno 3. The dumdum pheno. Durban Dom. Longest internode space of the three. Looks like it'll have chunky nugs. Probably just going to let it do its thing at this point it won't do training at all. Back up in a few hours. And I almost broke the top off.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 22, 2016)

I feel your pain about the stretchy one!! When you snap the lil shit and come back next day to find its back in the light. I bet I super cropped this one like 5-6 times up one branch. Ended up a monster though, two of us could barely touch hands around it. Lmao


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 22, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> I feel your pain about the stretchy one!! When you snap the lil shit and come back next day to find its back in the light. I bet I super cropped this one like 5-6 times up one branch. Ended up a monster though, two of us could barely touch hands around it. Lmao







didnt slow it down a bit.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 23, 2016)

@limonene, thanks for the description of those. I won't argue with you putting some more pics up when they're flowering out. I will probably just do some more Dream Lotus's in a couple months so I can make the F2's I want to make and go through the Blueberry HP later this year or next year. But they are in my top 5 of to grow out.. I figure I'd enjoy the most sativa Blue Dream dominant phenos. A shame you only got 3 girls though, I'd loved to seen what else popped up. 

Kmog, they never do slow down no matter how bad you break em. I used to break them in two like that at times but always put a piece of tape around them before breaking now so they never snap that bad.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> He also sent out a message saying he was mass busy for 420. And if u sent him an order in a message he prolly got it
> and is packin it up.
> 
> We have to remember how hard it is dealing with as many customers as him, and hes a one man show whos running his garden too. In MASSACHUSETTS, not a cannabis playground.
> ...


Shoe had 2 orders of 75packs! Thats 75 freebies....couple of bosses right there


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 23, 2016)

So I had a few questions about my James bean order. He emails me back his number and says "call me!" 

I call and talk to him. Friendly, Professional and not a retard. 

Answered my questions and I got a tracking number about a half hour later. Old school hashplant, sunshine 4 with the fuzz and cobra lips freebies. 

James bean is on point and he just won a loyal new customer.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 23, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> @limonene, thanks for the description of those. I won't argue with you putting some more pics up when they're flowering out. I will probably just do some more Dream Lotus's in a couple months so I can make the F2's I want to make and go through the Blueberry HP later this year or next year. But they are in my top 5 of to grow out.. I figure I'd enjoy the most sativa Blue Dream dominant phenos. A shame you only got 3 girls though, I'd loved to seen what else popped up.
> 
> Kmog, they never do slow down no matter how bad you break em. I used to break them in two like that at times but always put a piece of tape around them before breaking now so they never snap that bad.


I don't usually break that bad. Some stocks are less flexible than others. I went a little overboard with that one. No tape because I wanted to see if it's recover if I left it like that lol. Pretty good survivor lol.


----------



## Bubbashine (Apr 23, 2016)

Some macro trichomes Sunshine Daydream!


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 23, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So I had a few questions about my James bean order. He emails me back his number and says "call me!"
> 
> I call and talk to him. Friendly, Professional and not a retard.
> 
> ...


have u heard from glg? im getting nothing still. not even acknowledgement that my order is in & the $cash arrived... obviously i know this via tracking. imma check james beans never saw that site. trust ur rec+ completely.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 23, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> have u heard from glg? im getting nothing still. not even acknowledgement that my order is in & the $cash arrived... obviously i know this via tracking. imma check james beans never saw that site. trust ur rec+ completely.


Hey brotha! DBJ literally just emailed me. Says he received payment and is shipping Monday. Apologized and said he got absolutely slammed with the 420 promo. Said he's gonna go hard on the orders till he's all caught up.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 23, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hey brotha! DBJ literally just emailed me. Says he received payment and is shipping Monday. Apologized and said he got absolutely slammed with the 420 promo. Said he's gonna go hard on the orders till he's all caught up.


awesome !!! always worry when i send duckets in a box. u sent $ too? and if you did i feel way better. by the way i snatched one of those vortex inlines. yes super fat. built in speed control. quiet like a mouse.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 23, 2016)

i see james bean got dynasty w/ a few killer options. lovin cup looks DELICIOUS. found two sexy blue magoo dom mt hood huckleberry. i sex all my shit early now. even fems. stress them & reveg. least i know they shoot out pistils vs balls. 

cant wait to get my b-man beans. re-odering my crack. fuzz back burner. 

rm nigerian x afghani going first.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 23, 2016)

i love that hashplant cross he got... pnw x hp/g13 ...any you guys growing that ?

gonna scoop up some prayer tower indica & ssdd from midweek song too.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 23, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hey brotha! DBJ literally just emailed me. Says he received payment and is shipping Monday. Apologized and said he got absolutely slammed with the 420 promo. Said he's gonna go hard on the orders till he's all caught up.


Sweeeeeet!!! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 23, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> awesome !!! always worry when i send duckets in a box. u sent $ too? and if you did i feel way better. by the way i snatched one of those vortex inlines. yes super fat. built in speed control. quiet like a mouse.


Nice!
Yes I sent loose cash in a priority envelope. Lol.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 23, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> awesome !!! always worry when i send duckets in a box. u sent $ too? and if you did i feel way better. by the way i snatched one of those vortex inlines. yes super fat. built in speed control. quiet like a mouse.


looking at one of those vortex inlines for my ghouse .... 
thanks for the heads up


----------



## ky man (Apr 23, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> have u heard from glg? im getting nothing still. not even acknowledgement that my order is in & the $cash arrived... obviously i know this via tracking. imma check james beans never saw that site. trust ur rec+ completely.


james bean I always got my orders for them and they seam to be HONEST I like that company..ky


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 23, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Some macro trichomes Sunshine Daydream!
> 
> View attachment 3663989
> 
> View attachment 3663982


Definitely glad I grabbed that one. Lol. Looks great.


----------



## Bubbashine (Apr 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Definitely glad I grabbed that one. Lol. Looks great.


Thanks it smells divine! very, very blueberry kush... I can't wait to cure & smoke some!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 23, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Thanks it smells divine! very, very blueberry kush... I can't wait to cure & smoke some!


I'm sure you will!

Very nice pics btw! Makes my cell phone pics look pretty janky! lol


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 23, 2016)

Wasn't much of a fan of the rm nigerian/afghani....had 5 phenos....best one looked great, but high was mediocre and none had exceptional flavor. Lucky you.... heard back from GLG....


----------



## Crab Pot (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm on the hunt for the Barefoot Doc freebie... Does anyone know if it's in stock anywhere?


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 23, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> I'm on the hunt for the Barefoot Doc freebie... Does anyone know if it's in stock anywhere?


I believe big shoe had some for his 420 promotion but I bet they're gone by now


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 23, 2016)

James Bean CO maybe


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 23, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> I'm on the hunt for the Barefoot Doc freebie... Does anyone know if it's in stock anywhere?


I ordered from James bean comp. and they had it as a freebie on 4/20 if the invoice he sent me was accurate I will be getting it. Still up on the website but he may have run out by now.

Excited to see some grow reports on it especially from people with access to testing to see what the CBD/THC ratios are on average.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 23, 2016)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I ordered from James bean comp. and they had it as a freebie on 4/20 if the invoice he sent me was accurate I will be getting it. Still up on the website but he may have run out by now.
> 
> Excited to see some grow reports on it especially from people with access to testing to see what the CBD/THC ratios are on average.


I recieved my barefoot Dr yesterday  JBC for the win


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 23, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I recieved my barefoot Dr yesterday  JBC for the win


Very nice, yeah he seems awesome I shot 4-5 emails back and forth on 4-20 and he responded incredibly quick every time even saying he was swamped, also set me up with a way to pay without sending cash in the mail so I think he will be my go to from now on.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 23, 2016)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Very nice, yeah he seems awesome I shot 4-5 emails back and forth on 4-20 and he responded incredibly quick every time even saying he was swamped, also set me up with a way to pay without sending cash in the mail so I think he will be my go to from now on.


Were you able to use a credit card if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 23, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Were you able to use a credit card if you don't mind me asking?


He sent me an invoice via PayPal actually which was awesome so yeah used a credit card from there.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 23, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> have u heard from glg? im getting nothing still. not even acknowledgement that my order is in & the $cash arrived... obviously i know this via tracking. imma check james beans never saw that site. trust ur rec+ completely.


Hey bro thx for the info on the wish mtn the other day. Good sh!t


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 23, 2016)

Jbc is great.., 3 days from order to across the country. No bullshit.....way everyone should be running their bank.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 23, 2016)

Big Shout out to james bean company, I ordered mid afternoon Wednesday on 4-20 when he was mobbed and I just received my order on the east coast. Dude puts in work no doubt.12 of everything except the fuzz 11 there.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 23, 2016)

That sticker is dope af.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 23, 2016)

Nuff Said


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> View attachment 3664373 Nuff Said


I wanted those cobra lips as well. Too many good strain lol. They need to legalize it just so I can grow out 60 strains at a time


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I wanted those cobra lips as well. Too many good strain lol. They need to legalize it just so I can grow out 60 strains at a time


Grow em smaller  im fine with the laws as is. Lets just stop sending minor possession to jail and im cool as it gets.

I was gunna buy the cobra...talk about lucky. And i got 12 orange sunshine


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Grow em smaller  im fine with the laws as is. Lets just stop sending minor possession to jail and im cool as it gets.
> 
> I was gunna buy the cobra...talk about lucky. And i got 12 orange sunshine


I'm allotted a decent amount of plants with my papers but it'd be nice if I could run twice as many and not trip on it. I currently running somewhere in the vicinity of 30 different strains. I don't like my numbers getting anywhere near where I may get messed with for it.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 23, 2016)

I wish glg had some of those freebies...


----------



## doniawon (Apr 23, 2016)

TE="GreenTools, post: 12532708, member: 560492"]Wasn't much of a fan of the rm nigerian/afghani....had 5 phenos....best one looked great, but high was mediocre and none had exceptional flavor. Lucky you.... heard back from GLG....[/QUOTE]

What is that in ur avatar?


----------



## Joedank (Apr 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'm allotted a decent amount of plants with my papers but it'd be nice if I could run twice as many and not trip on it. I currently running somewhere in the vicinity of 30 different strains. I don't like my numbers getting anywhere near where I may get messed with for it.


i am right there with you ... i broke 100 plants last night and it made me get stricker with culling 

i am hitting that socal master with some urkle blood pollen


----------



## feva (Apr 23, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> That sticker is dope af.


nice to see someone else that digs stickers. Ive had a addiction to collecting stickers for over 20 yrs lol now i found another i need to add to the collection


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 23, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i am right there with you ... i broke 100 plants last night and it made me get stricker with culling
> 
> i am hitting that socal master with some urkle blood pollen


That sounds like an interesting mix. I just grabbed a few Urkel crosses. I would like to get my hands on the original cut for breeding purposes. But I'll find a good Urkel Dom pheno and it'll probably be more stable than if I actually used the cut lol. 

I know what you mean on hitting triple digits. It's like a whole new world of paranoia lol. The only time I'm ever touching that is when I take a ton of cuts (50-100) that are going out to medical grows in the area.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

Skunk va x wookie


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 24, 2016)

You can sure see the SkunkVA in that cross, beautiful. Makes me want to grow out the MoonTangs even more. It really is such a hard choice on what to pop for next round that I might just do coin tosses or put names in a hat and draw them.. heck IDK lol. 

Kmog, check out CSI_Humboldt, you can grab them from the SVOC an they run about $100 a pack for 7 fem beans. He also has his other seedbank but can't think of the name of it that is still ran by Nspectra same as CSI, but is for his regular beans which are the same price but just regs instead. Anyways, he offers Urkle S1s, and now I believe F1s that were BXd but could be wrong on that one. He also offers tons of crosses I have grown 2 Urkle x Bubbas and have 2 in veg right now.. very slow veg but they show colors for sure and was some good smoke last time I grew them. He also offers some Urkle x Mendo Purple Kush that I picked up but I haven't grown any out just gave 1 to my buddy that he grew... was pretty average. But I have seen some great ones online. Grew about 5 Purple Dogbuds which are Urkle x Chem91VA that was pretty good. Some phenos better then others with many having some Chem91 dominance that turned purple. I just don't think Purple crosses have the kick as some of the other green phenos, but if you pheno hunt I bet you can find something that is pretty up there.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 24, 2016)

Not following @svoc anymore on instagram....jeez i swear 90% of thier posts r completely worthless. Like 30 pics of p standing in front of a booth. Y do ppl repost basically the same pic 3 times. Then 20 alternates.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 24, 2016)

Would be nice if they put a fraction of that picture taking time into updating their in stock lists, and e-mailing customers back with decent information...then I'd probably still be buying from them instead of venturing elsewhere. Anymore I am starting to see them as the "Attitude Seeds" of U.S. Bodhi beans. Not that this is a bad thing, it just isn't on the same level of customer service/care that you will get with the small time guys. I still check out their page every so often to make sure I am not missing out on anything, and I agree.. a bunch of total junk on their page usually. They should get another Instagram account for personal stuff if they want to post that much of it.


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 24, 2016)

That wookie X looks great.... my Loompa HB x Wookie is just starting to fill in


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 24, 2016)

doniawon said:


> TE="GreenTools, post: 12532708, member: 560492"]Wasn't much of a fan of the rm nigerian/afghani....had 5 phenos....best one looked great, but high was mediocre and none had exceptional flavor. Lucky you.... heard back from GLG....


What is that in ur avatar?[/QUOTE]
Avatar is a Blood Orange x Space Queen (tga ) cross I made....most phenos looked like these mutant chunkers and tasted of floral/chem/orange


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 24, 2016)

Oh you lucky cats in your legal states...lol I read about plant counts and I just giggle. Good on ya guys though, can't wait till the rest of the country decides to play ball.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 24, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Oh you lucky cats in your legal states...lol I read about plant counts and I just giggle. Good on ya guys though, can't wait till the rest of the country decides to play ball.


I lived in a non legal state my whole life. Its fine. And very similar to.medical states...really. AZ gives a plant coumt but with allt he regulations almost NOONE can grow here. The legalization is crazy, u cant sell pot like lettuce. Decriminalization is better but still the rich begin to control any legal product. Especially in our classist political system. If ur a republican good luck lol jk but really every law i see passed in these states screws the little guys like 95% of us here. Dont fret on ur legal status of ur state.

Good friends will overide all those drawbacks from a noncommercial system. The biggest nicest plants ive ever seen have always come from ppl ILLEGAL grows lol.

I still mail smoke, beans and clones to thosr places and so do alor of ppl. The problem with non legal states, is ppl r more hush hush. But they may b the nature of those states dispite the policy on pot.


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 24, 2016)

Anyone order from Glg for 420 promo and get their gear yet? First order there so just trying to understand the process


----------



## kona gold (Apr 24, 2016)

I have to put this out there......
I love the work Bodhi does, but honestly I do not like what Snow Lotus imparts on it's offspring.
I love the crystals from the Goo side, so abundant and very shiny!
But I don't like what it adds to my favorite part of smoking; flavor and high.
It seems to not let the full potency of the clone shine through. And that nasty funky, nutty/metally flavor from the Goo side ruins, in my opinion, the flavor of the clone he is crossing this with.
I just got through a Silver Lotus, and it had that great old school ssh smell! Tangy, buttery, sweet, fruity.....mmmmmm.
Reminded me of some great old Hawaiian! Lots of that great Hawaiian weed from 80s and 90s most likely came from sssc or the Seed Bank. You used to be able to order through High Times.
Anyways that flavor was muttled by the Snow Lotus.
It also didn't have that soaring sativa ride I was hoping for.
Now not saying it's a bad strain in any way, but didn't live up to what I was hoping for.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 24, 2016)

kingpyro said:


> Anyone order from Glg for 420 promo and get their gear yet? First order there so just trying to understand the process


Nope we're all patiently waiting...


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I lived in a non legal state my whole life. Its fine. And very similar to.medical states...really. AZ gives a plant coumt but with allt he regulations almost NOONE can grow here. The legalization is crazy, u cant sell pot like lettuce. Decriminalization is better but still the rich begin to control any legal product. Especially in our classist political system. If ur a republican good luck lol jk but really every law i see passed in these states screws the little guys like 95% of us here. Dont fret on ur legal status of ur state.
> 
> Good friends will overide all those drawbacks from a noncommercial system. The biggest nicest plants ive ever seen have always come from ppl ILLEGAL grows lol.
> 
> I still mail smoke, beans and clones to thosr places and so do alor of ppl. The problem with non legal states, is ppl r more hush hush. But they may b the nature of those states dispite the policy on pot.


For sure! I've never been anywhere near a legal state and we've been killing it here forever. What I meant by my comment was that people in legal states worry about plant counts, while the rest of us don't care cause none of them are legal. Hopefully one day we won't have to hide in the shadows. One reason I enjoy these forums is to chat with other like minded individuals, as here the networks are very small and hidden. Either way, the movement will never stop! Hopefully the rest of these idiots realize it and step aside..


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 24, 2016)

To bad they don't grow like Aspens.... One root system, one plant. Perfect


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 24, 2016)

JBC represented .

Cool thing is they're only a state away for me.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 24, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> For sure! I've never been anywhere near a legal state and we've been killing it here forever. What I meant by my comment was that people in legal states worry about plant counts, while the rest of us don't care cause none of them are legal. Hopefully one day we won't have to hide in the shadows. One reason I enjoy these forums is to chat with other like minded individuals, as here the networks are very small and hidden. Either way, the movement will never stop! Hopefully the rest of these idiots realize it and step aside..


Right i get u, but wat i was adding was plant count isnt the thing we deal with. There r other stupid regulationst hat can make u illegal.

Sometimes i think the states just go legal to pull u into the system and then arrest u for cloneing to much, havea dispensary, church, school or gov building open near u, people assumr ur illegal so u get mega attention and bad publicity and a litany of other dumb shit.

But yes i remember the non legal state days and i kinda miss it...back then u ONLY worked with people u knew and trusted...and my quality was actually better. I feel like i gotta search more seeds despite the breeder. And reliable trustworthy clones r hard to come by. Everything has its name and they r all lies...although in illegal states...no cut has a name and they r all fire lol


----------



## kona gold (Apr 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Right i get u, but wat i was adding was plant count isnt the thing we deal with. There r other stupid regulationst hat can make u illegal.
> 
> Sometimes i think the states just go legal to pull u into the system and then arrest u for cloneing to much, havea dispensary, church, school or gov building open near u, people assumr ur illegal so u get mega attention and bad publicity and a litany of other dumb shit.
> 
> But yes i remember the non legal state days and i kinda miss it...back then u ONLY worked with people u knew and trusted...and my quality was actually better. I feel like i gotta search more seeds despite the breeder. And reliable trustworthy clones r hard to come by. Everything has its name and they r all lies...although in illegal states...no cut has a name and they r all fire lol


Yea bro, I have to agree strongly on this!!!
Medical marijuana has ruined many things! Quality, price, exclusivity....
By having such lame plant numbers, really limits what you grow. Then they have a database of who grows. It was a brilliant government plan!
Even so called legalization, will still be limited by numbers! Just bullshit!
When it was illegal, who cared about numbers? You would crack as many seeds as you wanted! Select and breed quality was much better.
Price was much higher! Now I don't mean this in a greed way. Higher price was because of quality, risk, and because it's what keeps this sacred plant from turning into just another food crop. Marijuana was not meant to be grown in this manner! That's why a lot of those big cali, Colorado grows are bunk! 
People just don't realize how bad the times are changing! They are ruining this plant. 
People are less and less truly having a spiritual connection to this plant. I see so many people just smoking weed like it's a cigarette basically.
Just because I don't want to go to jail for growing, I don't want to side with police and government!


----------



## calicat (Apr 24, 2016)

@DoctorFrost its Pirates of the Emerald Triangle  .


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 24, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Yea bro, I have to agree strongly on this!!!
> Medical marijuana has ruined many things! Quality, price, exclusivity....
> By having such lame plant numbers, really limits what you grow. Then they have a database of who grows. It was a brilliant government plan!
> Even so called legalization, will still be limited by numbers! Just bullshit!
> ...


Exactly, for all those who sell very very few r making good money. Most just smoke.free and pull a few grand a year. Some make a small living.

But i lived in Indiana, abt as illegal as it gets. I wish it was all the same, EXCEPT people with small amounts wouldn't get in real trouble. And the police would recognize who is just a smoker and who sell pot with his other pluthera of drugs. 

I say this just so MAYBE ppl in no legal states will get things right before its to late! AZ is 6 yrs deep and we aint goin no where good. Especially for quality. 

Covet ur beans, cuz if theres federal medical demand for seeds will go crazy high, price will explode cuz who buys them and sure deep phenos will be found but crap will be.produced and bred to meet demand and an "identity brand market"


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 24, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Marijuana was not meant to be grown in this manner!


True word kona man


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 24, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> For sure! I've never been anywhere near a legal state and we've been killing it here forever. What I meant by my comment was that people in legal states worry about plant counts, while the rest of us don't care cause none of them are legal. Hopefully one day we won't have to hide in the shadows. One reason I enjoy these forums is to chat with other like minded individuals, as here the networks are very small and hidden. Either way, the movement will never stop! Hopefully the rest of these idiots realize it and step aside..


even if i was in med legal. id still stay under the radar. knowing laws arent getting me in real legal trouble , id still be rocking out.

just counted... 58 total (real) plants. 36 in veg. rest (22) in flower. and i could drop 6 more into nug mode.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 24, 2016)

my solo a11 is female.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 24, 2016)

ssdd x sweet skunk (peak) , chuck by st0w


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 24, 2016)

even with all these plants. i stopped selling. maybe 2 zips a month. tops. to my ex-girl. while dudes in the kitchen just got some glue , it wasn't from me. 

all my nugz. are mine. & i love it! 

im getting ready to bang off jars of blue dream, face off og #95 , & caramel candy kush.

just took pink cheese (the "ill mind cut"). pics below.

smoking world class. like a rock star. in fact, wiz khlifa, or that type of consumer, can eat my [email protected] cause they still buys that stash in a bag. thanks to you & me. & the risks we take.

i smoke super top shelf finger sized joints any time i feel ...from dry rack to jars always.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 24, 2016)

i come outta flower in the last hour. found a nice looking male in dizzle's c99 (f4 , from joey weed stock). got 6 of those going. might hit that b-man a11. this would be a true chuck. cause i aint keep the a11 if it aint super fire daytime weed. 

c99 male


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 24, 2016)

wish mountain


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 24, 2016)

jtr , pink lemonaide , which im smoking now


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 24, 2016)

wish mountain , struxture , this pheno she'd be a mess outside


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 24, 2016)

gdp , ken's cut


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 24, 2016)

gg#4

take two of us to reach around


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 24, 2016)

cck , dynasty prof P , uber dank plant meat mis amigos... te lo juro !


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 24, 2016)

12 flower. 19 veg. 10 clones. 
12 of the 19 are replacements for the 12 that come down soon.
I stick to the old under 100 rule, never made it near that.
Fuck a plant count. Weed isnt legalized anywhere by my definition of legalization- no limits, no inspections/licensing (at least if your keeping it all yourself), no cards, no fees, no capitalism ruining everything good about the plant. I should be able to fill my backyard with plants (light dep, greenhouse, whatever) every season without worrying about legal consequence. Legalization to me is no limits or regulation (at the very least if its all for personal use).
I get what you guys are saying about things changing.
I dont want to come off greedy either but import has ruined my local market. Plus the quality has honestly caught up. Its still been vacuum sealed, which imo is not treating the flower right, but it still had good smell, taste and potency. Must of had some cure at least. Its tough to compete when alot of people really only care about price and getting high.The price is 1/2 to 2/3 what it used to be when I started in the game 8 years ago.
I think I would benefit from a dispensary type setup. That would allow for the higher quality to shine through and reach a more specific group of people who want organic top shelf stuff. But thats from a personal business perspective. Would that sort of setup be good socially? Or be good for the little guys? Not if its expensive to get a license or hard to pass inspections and such.
For now its just for me and my friends. There's a tangible cap on where its not worth going any bigger for quantity because when selling big amounts the price/gram is so much lower ( p's for just over 2k? wtf). Plus not worth the risk.
Im just going to sit back and wait to see what happens. I wont move to a med state or rec state for that reason alone. If I move its going to be for climate reasons. I was born and raised where im at and I shouldnt have to move because the law and government system is corrupt.
Cannabis law and politics are both changing alot right now. I'm actually excited to see what the future holds, although if corrupt corporations and mainstream society keep dominating politics things can only get worse.
Finally, mota your killing it as always bro


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 24, 2016)

& glg... with days days days days of well... not like the banner ad in big red box would lend oneself to believe.
the stupid stoner is who?

no bueno. no me gusta.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Not following @svoc anymore on instagram....jeez i swear 90% of thier posts r completely worthless. Like 30 pics of p standing in front of a booth. Y do ppl repost basically the same pic 3 times. Then 20 alternates.


same lol I unfollowed a while ago when it stopped being mostly beans


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 24, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Hopefully one day we won't have to hide in the shadows. One reason I enjoy these forums is to chat with other like minded individuals, as here the networks are very small and hidden. Either way, the movement will never stop!





JDGreen said:


> Sometimes i think the states just go legal to pull u into the system and then arrest...
> 
> But yes i remember the non legal state days and i kinda miss it...back then u ONLY worked with people u knew and trusted...





mucha_mota said:


> thanks to you & me. & the risks we take.
> 
> i smoke super top shelf finger sized joints any time i feel





kona gold said:


> it's what keeps this sacred plant from turning into just another food crop...That's why a lot of those big cali, Colorado grows are bunk!...People are less and less truly having a spiritual connection to this plant...
> 
> Just because I don't want to go to jail for growing, I don't want to side with police and government!


AMEN, Brothas, preach !!!


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 24, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> 12 flower. 19 veg. 10 clones.
> 12 of the 19 are replacements for the 12 that come down soon.
> I stick to the old under 100 rule, never made it near that.
> Fuck a plant count. Weed isnt legalized anywhere by my definition of legalization- no limits, no inspections/licensing (at least if your keeping it all yourself), no cards, no fees, no capitalism ruining everything good about the plant. I should be able to fill my backyard with plants (light dep, greenhouse, whatever) every season without worrying about legal consequence. Legalization to me is no limits or regulation (at the very least if its all for personal use).
> ...


agree. totally. thanks i try. im only doing what i love. & love what i do. im about it. so i be it. & i love to share my shit with trustworthy peeps at love great genetics. these dudes knows this.


----------



## althor (Apr 24, 2016)

Any of you know anything about the purple wookie or the parents?
It is Purple Unicorn f2 x wookie #15.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 24, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> & glg... with days days days days of well... not like the banner ad in big red box would lend oneself to believe.
> the stupid stoner is who?
> 
> no bueno. no me gusta.


Seeing homies get their orders from JB and GL already, got me like . Im ready to pop some of these packs of Bodhi I got coming...


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 24, 2016)

I don't live in a legal state and even if I did there is a good chance I wouldn't abide by the plant count laws. The only GOOD thing about being in a legal state in my opinion is there should be less LEO looking for pot growers. Especially ones where you don't need a license like CO and nobody knows who is growing. Even if they knew you were growing, it'd be hard for them to ever truly know how many plants you had. For this reason, I would like to move to a legal state if any of them around me ever becomes legalized. This will also let me try out some breeding for myself, which I think is something I would really enjoy. Right now I don't know much about it, but every hobby I have ever had in life I dive into it 100% and learn as much as I can. 

And as for plant counts.. I have never ever came close to 100. I know any amount of plants is illegal here but the more plants the worse it is if ya get caught I would think. Most of the time I have always stayed under 15.. here recently under 10 and looking to go to about 5 or so large ones. Clones/moms are where my real numbers will probably be. I'd like to get it so that I don't keep an abundance of clones around, I just flower one of each of my favorites each round... but it's hard to throw out good plants. 

@kona gold , thanks for your honest reviews on the Snow Lotus. I have only grown out 1 Goji so far which is an awesome plant.. also have some Mothers Milk I just flipped so hopefully later on this year I will have enough of each Goji and Mothers Milk to see how each dad influences a little more. It is a shame you say that about the Silver Lotus, I was really looking forward to getting a couple packs of those to find a SSH dominant girl/boy to breed with. Possibly if they were F2'd I could find something like that.. I am basically just wanting the best SSH type plant I can get without growing tons of SSH beans... since it don't seem to be very easy to find a keeper now days. From what I have read everyone seems to think the Snow Lotus boosts potency, yield, flavors, while decreasing flowering time. Maybe for some strains it works out well, and others it don't. It is nice to have some honest reviews like yours.. it isn't very often you hear of a bad review. If something is bad, I will say so.. I won't just not say it because I like Bodhi. But so far the very few I have grown out have been killer. Kona, have you grown any of Bodhi's other crosses from his Appy dad, and if so how did you like those?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 24, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> gdp , ken's cut
> View attachment 3664894


Have you smoked on this one yet? Thoughts? Looks great bro!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 24, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> The only GOOD thing about being in a legal state in my opinion is there should be less LEO looking for pot growers.


You would think so, but that's not the case here in Michigan. Marijuana related arrests have actually gone up since the medical law came on line here in 08. The civil forfeiture laws are almost a bigger kick in the nuts. Soooo many people get their grows raided, cash, equipment, cars, etc confiscated... Then no charges are brought, but the fuckers get to keep your cash and shit anyway!

Who's the criminal?


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 24, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Have you smoked on this one yet? Thoughts? Looks great bro!


working on that one. not yet. wanna let it go another 1.5 to 2 weeks.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 24, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> You would think so, but that's not the case here in Michigan. Marijuana related arrests have actually gone up since the medical law came on line here in 08. The civil forfeiture laws are almost a bigger kick in the nuts. Soooo many people get their grows raided, cash, equipment, cars, etc confiscated... Then no charges are brought, but the fuckers get to keep your cash and shit anyway!
> 
> Who's the criminal?


now if thats real... 100% underground. if you're not advertizing & selling pounds on craigslist & insta-dummy & tweeter-doo, why not? what if you incorporate & create an rosemary farm. now you & that biz are seperate entities. they raid your greenhouse. its is "your house" or "your rosemary farm" they go after. those assets imo are completely diff.

if i move to mackinaw live in the woods, would they even catch me?

but if it meant real jail time... fuck dat ...when in rome. it seems odd to be in a legal enviro & harshly punishing anyone for growing.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 24, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> You would think so, but that's not the case here in Michigan. Marijuana related arrests have actually gone up since the medical law came on line here in 08. The civil forfeiture laws are almost a bigger kick in the nuts. Soooo many people get their grows raided, cash, equipment, cars, etc confiscated... Then no charges are brought, but the fuckers get to keep your cash and shit anyway!
> 
> Who's the criminal?


Civil forfeiture is effed up...that shit enrages me


----------



## Joedank (Apr 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Civil forfeiture is effed up...that shit enrages me


the feds got us all over a barrel ... last time this happened with the switch from clinton to busch they hit 300 or so dispencarys in cali 1,000,000,000's forfited ... FDIC is keeping us from banking with them as the geneva convention holds . the county of sacremonto lost millions to the feds over taking disp. tax money... the words cash grab come to mind ...


mucha_mota said:


> now if thats real... 100% underground. if you're not advertizing & selling pounds on craigslist & insta-dummy & tweeter-doo, why not? what if you incorporate & create an rosemary farm. now you & that biz are seperate entities. they raid your greenhouse. its is "your house" or "your rosemary farm" they go after. those assets imo are completely diff.
> 
> if i move to mackinaw live in the woods, would they even catch me?
> 
> but if it meant real jail time... fuck dat ...when in rome. it seems odd to be in a legal enviro & harshly punishing anyone for growing.


this works well but the feds just want the "stuff an money " dont need arrest in fact a arrest makes a marter and they dont want that ....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 24, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> now if thats real... 100% underground. if you're not advertizing & selling pounds on craigslist & insta-dummy & tweeter-doo, why not? what if you incorporate & create an rosemary farm. now you & that biz are seperate entities. they raid your greenhouse. its is "your house" or "your rosemary farm" they go after. those assets imo are completely diff.
> 
> if i move to mackinaw live in the woods, would they even catch me?
> 
> but if it meant real jail time... fuck dat ...when in rome. it seems odd to be in a legal enviro & harshly punishing anyone for growing.


If I had to do it over again I'd probably opt to just stay underground. I stay within my limits as far as plants and dried bud go, so im not worried about jail time, but I feel like I've got a big red X painted on my house for LEO to come snatch my shit. Tear down your grow, take your belongings, and tell you to go pound sand. It's unreal.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 24, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> If I had to do it over again I'd probably opt to just stay underground. I stay within my limits as far as plants and dried bud go, so im not worried about jail time, but I feel like I've got a big red X painted on my house for LEO to come snatch my shit. Tear down your grow, take your belongings, and tell you to go pound sand. It's unreal.


Do you feel that because you have a "medical card" or did you actually register your grow?

Not familiar with the MI laws. I feel in CA anyway, there are so many people with a card that do not grow it'd be too much of a time waste to assume anyone with a card is growing.

Shit. My mom has a card and doesn't even smoke. lol.


----------



## doniawon (Apr 24, 2016)

Mountain temple

Blue hp



Jabba stash


----------



## doniawon (Apr 24, 2016)

Mother milk lotus larry

Also trying moxie lucky slevin, n and maybe blmburn critical plus. And my monster 303 jabberwocky.. lovin my new line up start cloning monday!


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 24, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> now if thats real... 100% underground. if you're not advertizing & selling pounds on craigslist & insta-dummy & tweeter-doo, why not? what if you incorporate & create an rosemary farm. now you & that biz are seperate entities. they raid your greenhouse. its is "your house" or "your rosemary farm" they go after. those assets imo are completely diff.
> 
> if i move to mackinaw live in the woods, would they even catch me?
> 
> but if it meant real jail time... fuck dat ...when in rome. it seems odd to be in a legal enviro & harshly punishing anyone for growing.


If u got drugs in any business with ur name to it. Thats going to the cops yo. So if u owned a rosemary? Farm, and they raided it and found ur cultivating. They can take just abt any of ur possessions and any business ...THEN u get to argue in court hoe theres no way u bought it with drug money. Theyll takr shit u got as inheritance and make ur ass prove u didnt buy it with ur so called "racketeering scheme"

Alot of the drug loopholes r shut, u can imagine why. Not that some dont exsist but ull prolly b looking long and hard.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> working on that one. not yet. wanna let it go another 1.5 to 2 weeks.


You're the first person I've seen post kens cut that actually looks like kens cut in a good bit lol. It'll turn purple week 9 or 10.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

like this


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 25, 2016)

I don't think I would ever register for medical marijuana, or for anything that requires a license. Even if it became legal in my state for medical, I would not register just for the reasons you mentioned plus some others. I do not want anyone knowing what I do... period. Even if it is legal, and even if I am very small time. It is just always best to go unknown to the gov in life in my opinion.. they will stick it to you any which way they can and it isn't just weed either. With everything in life, the less the gov knows the better off you are. They don't have your interests at heart, they have their bank accounts and power in mind. 

Anyways, what I am looking for is a state like Colorado where you don't have to tell anyone anything to be legal with a few personal plants. That way there is no list of who grows, but you can also be completely legal growing if your not on some list. That is my ideal location. You know, you might be better off growing in a med state even if you don't have your med card for another reason - they already have enough targets with everyone holding that card why would they go look for the people that are doing it at random with no license? I am sure if they get a good tip they will check it out, but I wonder how much time they actually put into trying to find random growers without their med cards compared to a state that has no legal marijuana what so ever.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 25, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> same lol I unfollowed a while ago when it stopped being mostly beans


I am about to delete my ig all together honestly. Or at least seriously limit my activity. So much negativity, at first some of the beefs were entertaining I will admit. But now I just opened my feed and like there are 3 different soap operas going on right now lol. FFS people it's monday...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I am about to delete my ig all together honestly. Or at least seriously limit my activity. So much negativity, at first some of the beefs were entertaining I will admit. But now I just opened my feed and like there are 3 different soap operas going on right now lol. FFS people it's monday...


That breeder beef is just like a soap opera. It's crazy they more into that than getting quality stuff to be community. IG is good if you are in the right place to not have to worry about some buds being grown but other than than I wouldn't touch it. I can see whatever I need to see by searching the hashtag and that's good enough.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That breeder beef is just like a soap opera. It's crazy they more into that than getting quality stuff to be community. IG is good if you are in the right place to not have to worry about some buds being grown but other than than I wouldn't touch it. I can see whatever I need to see by searching the hashtag and that's good enough.


Atleast something productive came of it. Were quite a few herm reports on one of those posts. So I asked the breeder if they would swap my pack out since it was released under his label before the 2 had beef. Just gotta send a pic of the seed pack


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That breeder beef is just like a soap opera. It's crazy they more into that than getting quality stuff to be community..


Community, you say?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Community, you say?


I really don't think that Bonza even sent me anything... I think that once they read my messages they said that they sent it but were fucking around with me. I never got any notice that it was sent and I feel like a package with my name on it doesn't even exist....


----------



## numberfour (Apr 25, 2016)

2/2 BbHp up, 2/2 Tree Of Life up, 2/2 Goji Og up

BbHp
 

Tree Of Life
 

Goji Og


----------



## limonene (Apr 25, 2016)

numberfour said:


> 2/2 BbHp up, 2/2 Tree Of Life up, 2/2 Goji Og up
> 
> BbHp
> View attachment 3665706
> ...


hmmm bbhp and goji you are in for some sugar coated treats


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 25, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I really don't think that Bonza even sent me anything... I think that once they read my messages they said that they sent it but were fucking around with me. I never got any notice that it was sent and I feel like a package with my name on it doesn't even exist....


O hate these stoeies. Thats eux man. Thank god for glg and shoe.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 25, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Atleast something productive came of it. Were quite a few herm reports on one of those posts. So I asked the breeder if they would swap my pack out since it was released under his label before the 2 had beef. Just gotta send a pic of the seed pack


Greenpoint? 


Gu~ told me he'd send me 2 packs for my hermie troubles on the Bubba x Monster cookies and he never sent them to me .


also yea I almost never post on IG anymore... just creep pages every once in a while.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 25, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Greenpoint?
> 
> 
> Gu~ told me he'd send me 2 packs for my hermie troubles on the Bubba x Monster cookies and he never sent them to me .
> ...


While there is plenty of drama with greenpoint lol, it was a pack of Keebler cookies by grateful gardens when he was still working under the redeyed genetics tag that red is gonna replace for me.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 25, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> While there is plenty of drama with greenpoint lol, it was a pack of Keebler cookies by grateful gardens when he was still working under the redeyed genetics tag that red is gonna replace for me.


haha herms and breeder beef I thought it was for sure Gu/JJ.


Man I was real hyped when Gu~ said he'd replace my packs..... but he never sent them.  He gave me his phone number but I'm not trying to call and harass the guy.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> haha herms and breeder beef I thought it was for sure Gu/JJ.
> 
> 
> Man I was real hyped when Gu~ said he'd replace my packs..... but he never sent them.  He gave me his phone number but I'm not trying to call and harass the guy.


I'm sure he will take care of you. He sent me a pack of Lemon Fizz x Stardawg for referring him to a place to sell beans. Hit him again I'm sure he will


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 25, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> haha herms and breeder beef I thought it was for sure Gu/JJ.
> 
> 
> Man I was real hyped when Gu~ said he'd replace my packs..... but he never sent them.  He gave me his phone number but I'm not trying to call and harass the guy.


All u can b is ur normal polite self. He seems like a cool dude. Id say give him a ring...chances r he just spaced


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm sure he will take care of you. He sent me a pack of Lemon Fizz x Stardawg for referring him to a place to sell beans. Hit him again I'm sure he will


It was on Seedjunkies that we connected. He told me to give him shipping addy so I did.... never heard anything. Waited a month and sent him another message and no reply and he's been online since then.  Seemed to ignore my followup messages. He did great last year he don't need me haha. I'd really like to try his stardawg crosses after trying Bodhis Guava Hashplant but can't say I feel inclined to go spend on it after this. Ah well.



JDGreen said:


> All u can b is ur normal polite self. He seems like a cool dude. Id say give him a ring...chances r he just spaced


Yeah he did seem super cool for sure he was a real gentleman in the short convo we had.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> It was on Seedjunkies that we connected. He told me to give him shipping addy so I did.... never heard anything. Waited a month and sent him another message and no reply and he's been online since then.  Seemed to ignore my followup messages. He did great last year he don't need me haha. I'd really like to try his stardawg crosses after trying Bodhis Guava Hashplant but can't say I feel inclined to go spend on it after this. Ah well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he did seem super cool for sure he was a real gentleman in the short convo we had.


Damn that sucks. He don't post much over there I don't think many are to fond of him lol. He an IG person so prolly best to contact him over there or straight email. Maybe he forgot who knows lol but you are def right he should do it just cus he ain't hurting. Especially after that herm fest with those Monster Cookies crosses. I still haven't touched GG#4 x Monster Cookies lol. Didn't have to once I tested Silverback Jack for Sin City and got the cut. Been thinking of giving them away but have seen good come from them so may pop them and let them finish outside somewhere lol. I do have Cookies n Chem(Cookies n Cream x Stardawg) and the stuff I've seen is stellar. Will give those a go soon.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 25, 2016)

I never had any problems with Green Point gear other then the price more then doubling in less then a year.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I never had any problems with Green Point gear other then the price more then doubling in less then a year.


The ONYCD x Polar Bear OG was flame!!!! But who couldn't make flame with a Topdawg mom and a Karma dad lol. They were fire tho and I will be visit them again very soon. Very stanky Chem/Diesel/OG cross. So fire I wasn't gonna touch them again till I know I can make f2s for sure. Gems in those beans for sure


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 25, 2016)

Gu ~ ....... a guy / tester who could grow nice buds with uvb in florida moves into colorado, finds saturated market and becomes " breeder " cough, cough, cough ... lol, chucker ........ and all his gear from rare / untested stufff ( from " hot " forum breeders at the time ) and now his stuff is spitting out hermies all over the net, in fact, it has from day one .......

The gulf between nevil and gu is like jordan legacy up agains darco milicic ........

Are the hermie reports really that " shocking " ???? Un-proven chucker using untested garbage like monster cookies give me a break. karma taking another *sh*t* on this industry thats been crushed by greed with hype, laws, back-stabing, fluffing breedrs like porn stars with forum sweet nothings .... it all adds up. a " great picture " does not make a great breeder or strain .... book it.

pure ole' fashion marketing 101'..... spent the cash on a good web designer, logo wiz, toss in a lil hype from your forum buddies, start an online seed biz lol, then crash and burn once the bad product washes across the unwashed -


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The ONYCD x Polar Bear OG was flame!!!! But who couldn't make flame with a Topdawg mom and a Karma dad lol. They were fire tho and I will be visit them again very soon. Very stanky Chem/Diesel/OG cross. So fire I wasn't gonna touch them again till I know I can make f2s for sure. Gems in those beans for sure


Honestly the strongest herb I have ever grown and smoked came from my pack of Bubba x Monster Cookies. So your MC might be worth hunting if you have the space and patience. She was the only stable lady I got that didn't herm and had tiny little flaming cookie type flowers. BUT WOW THE POTENCY. Wish I had her cloned. but the other 4 ladies hermed. 2 of them so bad they got the axe on week 2/3. The other 2 I was able to pluck ballsacks and was all good.



Sorry for the major offtopic fellow Bodhiheads.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 25, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> Gu ~ ....... a guy / tester who could grow nice buds with uvb in florida moves into colorado, finds saturated market and becomes " breeder " cough, cough, cough ... lol, chucker ........ and all his gear from rare / untested stufff ( from " hot " forum breeders at the time ) and now his stuff is spitting out hermies all over the net, in fact, it has from day one .......
> 
> The gulf between nevil and gu is like jordan legacy up agains darco milicic ........
> 
> Are the hermie reports really that " shocking " ???? Un-proven chucker using untested garbage like monster cookies give me a break. karma taking another dumb on this industry thats been crushed by greed with hype, laws, back-stabing, fluffing breedrs like porn stars with forum sweet nothings .... it all adds up. a " great picture " does not make a great breeder or strain .... book it.


Well hell I feel cheated nothing I've ever grown from him hermied so far .


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 25, 2016)

well u should see the net, forums, instagarbage filled with herm reports ...... from day one ..... instagram allows bad press getting deleted by host. if all the bad reports still archived it would overloaded system ...lol

or maybe i missed his vast catalog of testing that went down ? and if i run my seeds they don't herm, but i'm not selling seeds either using prime marketing wrapped around garbage. polyhybrid x with polyhybrid what could go wrong with that ?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 25, 2016)

Alright I feel responsible for derailing this thread. Let's please not turn this into a Gu~ bashfest. I still have nothing against the dude.


in attempt to get back on topic. Most of y'all know I love that Guava Hashplant. I've had a few people ask me about it. Had a fellow ask me about it in JD's finished pics thread and in PM. Here's what I told him.


"Hey dude not sure what to say. It's not the loudest or most potent face wreck kind of strain. It's just the lock and key strain for my brain...... if that makes sense. Whatever is in this profile seems to do it perfectly for me. It's really not a flavorchaser's strain imo but my growroom could just have a bland terroir. Smell and flavor are both fairly mild but the smell has evolved over the course of the 4 month cure I've got going on so far. At first I had minor hints of coffee way on the back end but now that's completely gone and it's got a bit of a sour gassy funk going on.

I mean don't get me wrong it's potent but it's not the most potent thing I've smoked. That's not what I'm after and sheer potency is not what makes herb good in my opinion, but is still important.I'd say it's almost euphoric. It's uplifting but at the same time relaxing and calming. Real feel good herb. It also changes the intraocular pressure in my eyes which is an effect I very much enjoy. I'd say still fairly functional though. A good middle ground, no raciness or anxiety and no couchlock or knockout while still packing a good punch" .


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 25, 2016)

im upset w/ dragboat jeffy but not gonna post anything foul. would love to have kept the $ on my desk. nvr gonna shop at glg again.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> im upset w/ dragboat jeffy but not gonna post anything foul. would love to have kept the $ on my desk. nvr gonna shop at glg again.


Dude prolly got overloaded with so many orders and stuff over the 4/20 promos. I'm sure everything will be taken care of but does suck to hear it's taking a very long time. Don't think he thought it would get that serious but I'm sure you will get everything and prolly will have some other stuff to compensate for the wait. Sucks to hear cus I love greatlakesgenetics but can't be slacking like that especially when money has been there


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 25, 2016)

I remember when Gu had an outstanding reputation on the forums and everyone was so excited he was getting into making beans.. and then all of a sudden after he makes them everyone starts jumping on him. The price was very right, and about where I'd have sold them myself at around what $30 or so? I didn't jump on a lot of them because I was stocking up on Bodhi at the time but SVOC did sent me some Monster Cookies crosses as freebies instead of Bodhi freebies like I shoulda got. And I also ordered a few of the StarDawg crosses but I am not sure if the Stardawg he used was a good one or not? Haven't heard much on it really just that a lot of people are getting herms with certain crosses. Not sure if it is isolated to the Monster Cookies or if the Stardawg crosses are herming too. 

Either way, he should have sent beans out first to be tested and then just released the ones that passed but I still won't jump on the guy like everyone else is doing unless I learn something about him I don't already know. The only thing I can complain about is at Attitude his seeds are $72 right now! Never would I pay those prices for untested random genetics. But heck Bodhi's seeds are over $100 at the tude now.. and I seen another forum that sells genetics got a few packs of Bodhi gear in for $120 a pop! I won't mention any names but when I seen that price I about pissed myself. You can ALMOST get 3 packs of Bodhi gear for 120.. actually since Incanlama lowered the price to $60 I believe you can now. Or at least I remember reading his prices were being lowered to $60 after the 4/20 promo?


----------



## budLIFE60 (Apr 25, 2016)

So I haven't seen too much of these around here so I figured I'd post some shots and track my progress. I've got 3 love Dawgs going in flowering. Day 25 from switch. Organic soil

LD pheno #1
  

LD pheno #2

  

LD pheno #3

  


Full shot of the tent 



With some sunshine daydream


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 25, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Either way, he should have sent beans out first to be tested and then just released the ones that passed but I still won't jump on the guy like everyone else is doing unless I learn something about him I don't already know. The only thing I can complain about is at Attitude his seeds are $72 right now! Never would I pay those prices for untested random genetics. But heck Bodhi's seeds are over $100 at the tude now.. and I seen another forum that sells genetics got a few packs of Bodhi gear in for $120 a pop! I won't mention any names but when I seen that price I about pissed myself. You can ALMOST get 3 packs of Bodhi gear for 120.. actually since Incanlama lowered the price to $60 I believe you can now. Or at least I remember reading his prices were being lowered to $60 after the 4/20 promo?



Right? I'm excited to see what the future holds for Bodhi sellers. Am I dreaming to hope for $50 packs in the future?

also does lama still do the buy 2 get 1 on the $60 packs? I kind of assumed that the freebies would end at some point in price reduction.


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 25, 2016)

Well I may as well chime in my $.02... Never ran Greenpoint but (God bless dude as individual, but as for company...) from what I heard, maybe partly why there seems to be contention, they received Polar Bear as tester from Karma, found 1 male (how's that for selection), and then proceeded to use it in his "breeding" program w/o permission and before Karma even launched Polar Bear himself! Ouch!!

My next post will be Bodhi related...Promise.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> I remember when Gu had an outstanding reputation on the forums and everyone was so excited he was getting into making beans.. and then all of a sudden after he makes them everyone starts jumping on him. The price was very right, and about where I'd have sold them myself at around what $30 or so? I didn't jump on a lot of them because I was stocking up on Bodhi at the time but SVOC did sent me some Monster Cookies crosses as freebies instead of Bodhi freebies like I shoulda got. And I also ordered a few of the StarDawg crosses but I am not sure if the Stardawg he used was a good one or not? Haven't heard much on it really just that a lot of people are getting herms with certain crosses. Not sure if it is isolated to the Monster Cookies or if the Stardawg crosses are herming too.
> 
> Either way, he should have sent beans out first to be tested and then just released the ones that passed but I still won't jump on the guy like everyone else is doing unless I learn something about him I don't already know. The only thing I can complain about is at Attitude his seeds are $72 right now! Never would I pay those prices for untested random genetics. But heck Bodhi's seeds are over $100 at the tude now.. and I seen another forum that sells genetics got a few packs of Bodhi gear in for $120 a pop! I won't mention any names but when I seen that price I about pissed myself. You can ALMOST get 3 packs of Bodhi gear for 120.. actually since Incanlama lowered the price to $60 I believe you can now. Or at least I remember reading his prices were being lowered to $60 after the 4/20 promo?


Pretty sure it's the Monster Cookies crosses. Haven't heard too much of it from the Stardawg crosses but have seen some. One was the Chem 4 x Stardawg basically Chem 4 Bx which really got the JJ Topdawg beef going. Dude was smart business wise but for the growers it wasn't. You can't have all the crosses on the tester list then release all of them too even tho lots never reported back. But he set them so cheap and hit so many elite moms that people still gonna buy cus of the genes, rep he had and the price. I know many still run lots of the Stardawg crosses and the Ghost Town crosses from Ghost OG x Stardawg dad but if he went about things a certain way I think he wouldn't be getting all the flack he gets. Not good taking testers gear and creating a seed company with it but what goes around comes around and that's why those crosses produced a lot of shit herms lol. I'll run plenty Stardawg and the Polar Bear OG cross I ran was amazing. Tried to hop on ONYCD x Stardawg but they were limited. Stop making cus of JJ beef. Done talking Gu lol

Edit: didn't know he did that with Karma Polar Bear OG too damn that sucks. I thought Polar Bear OG had already been out and discontinued that's why he used in breeding but damn that sucks. Breeding game is dog eat dog world when it shouldn't be. Gaurantee if he would've asked would've been fine. Bodhi doesn't care if anyone use his testers to cross with. I'm sure he wouldn't care if they started a seed company with a male from them either but Bodhi growers are too loyal and won't do that to a person who does so much for the growers.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 25, 2016)

I feel bad because I was told that Bodhi didn't want us using the testers to chuck with and I perpetuated that information at some point last year... but I guess he's cool with that after all as long as we wait to see if it makes release or not? as stated when the spring tester list was put out.

I obviously don't know Bodhi but I feel like he wouldn't even get vexed if one of us founded a seed co on a tester dude. He's prob be happy for us to find such a stud. Just the kind of vibe I get from the dude.  Love my Bodhiheads


----------



## mendokush (Apr 25, 2016)

_Urbmon said:


> Right? I'm excited to see what the future holds for Bodhi sellers. Am I dreaming to hope for $50 packs in the future?
> 
> also does lama still do the buy 2 get 1 on the $60 packs? I kind of assumed that the freebies would end at some point in price reduction.


Yes, he Is still giving bodhi freebies at $60 a pk with the buy 2 get 1 and he gives a pk of his own freebies per pk of bodhi beans purchased.


----------



## greywind (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Not good taking testers gear and creating a seed company with it but what goes around comes around and that's why those crosses produced a lot of shit herms lol. I'll run plenty Stardawg and the Polar Bear OG cross I ran was amazing. Tried to hop on ONYCD x Stardawg but they were limited. Stop making cus of JJ beef. Done talking Gu lol
> 
> Edit: didn't know he did that with Karma Polar Bear OG too damn that sucks. I thought Polar Bear OG had already been out and discontinued that's why he used in breeding but damn that sucks. Breeding game is dog eat dog world when it shouldn't be. Gaurantee if he would've asked would've been fine. Bodhi doesn't care if anyone use his testers to cross with. I'm sure he wouldn't care if they started a seed company with a male from them either but Bodhi growers are too loyal and won't do that to a person who does so much for the growers.


I had heard the same thing about the Monster Cookies he used. Bred by 303, and used without permission for his chucking program. Also, I read somewhere that JJ specifically told him not to release anything using the ONYCD as it was still being worked on. All heresay on forums of course...

Anyway, hoping to contribute to this thread when these Purple Wookies get going. I had hoped to also run Sorcerers Apprentice that I tried ordering from GLG, but that seems to have turned into a clusterfuck I no longer care to send money in for. Cheers all!


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 25, 2016)

Arrived Sat. from JBC, JB hooked it up! Super Grateful ! JBC BOGO runs until end of month, CC back online, and get ya gear in 3-4 days!


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 25, 2016)

@budLIFE60 , Thank you for the Love Dawg pics. For the longest time this was the strain out of all of them I was most excited about.. the genetics in this strain just seemed to speak to me. But then I also seen Sorcerers Apprentice was the same genetics but instead of Trinagle Kush it was Green Curry OG so I popped that one first. And somewhere along the way I keep getting side tracked with other strains but I am very excited to see these before the chop. Please please post pictures of these before the chop, like a whole plant picture instead of just a closeup and give us your descriptions on the phenos. There just isn't hardly any info about them out there but I think they have some potential. The little I have heard of them is that they are huge yielders, some with some sweet flavors, some with some chem funk. That's about it though. 

D, I believe the $60 price point is still buy 2 get 1 free... plus also he throws in another free pack of Bodhi's F2s with each pack he sells. I haven't bought from him before but was pointed in his direction by another member and could be wrong on this info. But if this is the case then for $120 you would get 3 packs of bodhi, and 2 packs of his Bodhi F2's as freebies. 

ForRealz, that is what I was afraid of and is the main reason I haven't considered my StarDawg crosses from him yet. I just feared that he didn't put much selection into his males since he isn't very well known as a breeder. Picking a good female is pretty easy if you are used to growing. But if he has no experience testing males out, and worse yet just picks he first male he finds in a single pack then screw that.. I am sure it can be good stuff but not as good as it coulda been with selection from a few packs. I know he used to test for Bodhi and always had some wonderful pics and descriptions so I don't think he is all bad.. but it sounds like he has made some bad choices. I remember being very excited for his Chem4 x Stardawg cross but never got the chance to pick it up.. and now I am kinda glad I didn't since Top Dawg is back. At that time he wasn't around though, and I wanted some StarDawg.. but now that he is back I don't need to worry about inferior selection from GreenPoint.. when I am sure JJ does a lot better at picking his males.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I feel bad because I was told that Bodhi didn't want us using the testers to chuck with and I perpetuated that information at some point last year... but I guess he's cool with that after all as long as we wait to see if it makes release or not? as stated when the spring tester list was put out.
> 
> I obviously don't know Bodhi but I feel like he wouldn't even get vexed if one of us founded a seed co on a tester dude. He's prob be happy for us to find such a stud. Just the kind of vibe I get from the dude.  Love my Bodhiheads


Yea from my understanding and any Bodhi heads can confirm this but I'm pretty sure he said he didn't mind if we chucked with testers. Hell he said make f2s and pass around for sure so I'm thinking chucking on other moms is cool too. Don't know of any breeder as cool as him really mean that



greywind said:


> I had heard the same thing about the Monster Cookies he used. Bred by 303, and used without permission for his chucking program. Also, I read somewhere that JJ specifically told him not to release anything using the ONYCD as it was still being worked on. All heresay on forums of course...
> 
> Anyway, hoping to contribute to this thread when these Purple Wookies get going. I had hoped to also run Sorcerers Apprentice that I tried ordering from GLG, but that seems to have turned into a clusterfuck I no longer care to send money in for. Cheers all!


Yea the Monster Cookies was never released by 303 I believe because of the herms. From what I read I think JJ didn't want him making crosses like what Topdawg would make like Chem 4, ONYCD, Chem D, 91 Chem x Stardawg cus basically like his stuff. Now I know nobody owns plants but it was disrespectful to sell those ups of Chem crosses when JJ already sells them. Me I wouldn't give two fucks what a person would do with my gear hell copy it make the exact same cross whatever I don't care. I'm sure those crosses from him are fire but who would most people rather buy the gear from when talking Chem Topdawg so me I wouldn't care but the cannabis breeder thing is like high school lol so much beef and stuff over nothing really. Just give credit where it due. Last thing said about Gu and Greenpoint lol.

My Bodhi is coming along just fine. Will get pics up soon


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 25, 2016)

Well then, lama sounds like the hookup for us Canucks because the exchange rate is pretty brutal so the $60 evens it out a bit.


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 25, 2016)

is james bean in the states ?


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 25, 2016)

Completely agree 100% james. If Gu put as much selection into the Stardawg x Chem 4 as JJ did then in my opinion he owns it just as much. But just taking the first male you find and chucking it against Chem4 cut isn't doing any work. I agree also that nobody owns a plant and like I said in another thread recently.. Top Dawg deserves credit for back crossing the Chem lines so many times and for his personal selections.. but he did not invent chemdog.. and neither did Chemdog heck all he did was find some seeds in a few ounces of pot. And even Joe Brand who sold it to him was just a seller.. the people Joe Brand got the Dog Bud from could possibly be the creators and the only ones that could truly give you permission to use their work in my opinion. And even then, I am sure it just goes back to a couple land races in which then you'd need permission from whatever tribes/groups were running the cannabis in that area to use their males/females. 

I don't like when breeders tell people they can't use their plants for crosses.. it actually turns me away from them a little bit. But I do believe that if you use a plant you should give credit to everyone who has brought that plant to life. Going off what I was saying above.. let's say I get some Stardawg beans and have a Chem D, or Chem 4 cut at home.. the cut itself is not his he did not make it so he can't give you permission to use the D, or 4 In my opinion. But the Stardawg itself is his work, he put a lot of effort into making that strain and if you were to just cross it to the D or 4 then I would give him most of the credit in that cross. BUT if you were to take his Stardawg.. Make F2's of those and go through a 100 or more of them finding the best of the best.. make F3's or even F4's of those then in my opinion you now own that line since it is no longer really just Stardawg.. it is your personal selection of certain phenos out of 1000s. And at that point I believe you should be able to cross your Stardawg F5 or whatever to Chem D or Chem 4 and not feel bad about it because you put in just as much work as JJ did. Just my opinions of course, not saying I am right or wrong.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 25, 2016)

Made me think of these. May or may not apply but enjoy.


agreed @DoctorFrost major turnoff. Why they even selling regs?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 25, 2016)

Bodhi doesn't mind folks breeding with his testers, but he asks you run them first, then *pollinate on the second run *if it's stable and dank... No sense in polluting the genepool with sub-par genetics.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 25, 2016)

Nothing but good things to say about James bean. 

GLG is a different story.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 25, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I feel bad because I was told that Bodhi didn't want us using the testers to chuck with and I perpetuated that information at some point last year... but I guess he's cool with that after all as long as we wait to see if it makes release or not? as stated when the spring tester list was put out.
> 
> I obviously don't know Bodhi but I feel like he wouldn't even get vexed if one of us founded a seed co on a tester dude. He's prob be happy for us to find such a stud. Just the kind of vibe I get from the dude.  Love my Bodhiheads



This was in an email from Mrs B about testers:



*"mr. and mrs. b*

* also please wait for the line to be released before breeding with
the testers. if the line turns out sub par i don’t want the genes
released into the greater gene pool. we are working together to
coax out the pinnacles of cannabis expression here on earth."

I haven't heard anything to the contrary, so I've been collecting pollen and cloning males and females... waiting things out, lol!


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 25, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> @strayfox gear very pumped! Can't thank you enough !
> 
> I'll be throwing down all of these in the near future!
> 
> ...


Have u popped these testers yet bro? I just got a pack of dragonslayer x guava13 of strays. Tryna dig up some pre test 411 if there is any out there


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 25, 2016)

i could dog ~gu , the seed creepo , seed junkies & more... for pages of posts. once you wanna makes seeds it depends on who you are, what agenda u have, how u package urself , & even who u circulate with & when & even from what part of the country u live. man fuck all these people. im 100% not a fan of ~gu. i know u dude. too well ! same for many more of u. even ur other handles. other incarnations. im gonna roll w/ people that show & grow #1 & have integrity #2. i plan to make seeds. have a few things in the works. like a side gig. with a few of the right regular seed makers in my clik , i think itd be a neat package. one brand umbrella one side of the pack. other side the individual company in our group that makes those seeds. little website. no forums ever ! & good pictures of males & females in the write ups for the strains. lots of data like prof P. strong w/ the show & grow force like a good jedi.

id like to grab a niche as a usa fem seed maker. no s1 ever. few bomb lines. should have some gear by fall. got the mineral spray right here. im not worried about what tha docta thinks about my version of pieface. feel me? same like ~gu. 

difference is : everything i grow myself first. then release to testers. this is what some guys do wrong. they rely on other people (even the gear of other breeders) & do no "due diligence".

if you had a catalog of 6 killer strains, people want , reliable gear, to me, that's fatness.

bodhi. i used to hate him. over shit like $70+ packs of untested at the tude, all these cuts sperm'd in the same tents like crop dusting, & this outta nowhere rep. but, like subby, i grew that. i grew it some more. found others doing it too. all this data. all these photos. & you see for yourself why some breeders are better than others.

why cant i buy direct from b-man? im sick of all these middlemen. need more ssdd in ma jarz. & gimme ma beans.

& screw peat pucks. back to my love. rapid rooterz... whole ting man i aint cut'em in half.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 25, 2016)

Got all the freebies I wanted from greenline, SCORE!
Now waiting for my payment to arrive at glg then my bodhi 420 haul will be 10 packs.
Eta: my purple Wookie had 14 seeds in it as well. Props to the bodhis for their generous counting.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 25, 2016)

i will say... ~gu grows some beautiful plants. he's a great gardener. & reliable tester. he gave up some good data on the b-man.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 25, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I feel bad because I was told that Bodhi didn't want us using the testers to chuck with and I perpetuated that information at some point last year... but I guess he's cool with that after all as long as we wait to see if it makes release or not? as stated when the spring tester list was put out.
> 
> I obviously don't know Bodhi but I feel like he wouldn't even get vexed if one of us founded a seed co on a tester dude. He's prob be happy for us to find such a stud. Just the kind of vibe I get from the dude.  Love my Bodhiheads


Totally agree bro. I mean if i was him i would be totally stoked especially if someone found a supernaturals stud. That could be a game changer and the implications of that are huge. A real bodhist would give credit where its due- right back to the B man, elevating his eventual "canna-sainthood" status. A win for everyone #bodhiarmy

Edit: i mean, isnt this his reason for starting supernaturals in the first place??


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 25, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> View attachment 3665926
> Got all the freebies I wanted from greenline, SCORE!
> Now waiting for my payment to arrive at glg then my bodhi 420 haul will be 10 packs.
> Eta: my purple Wookie had 14 seeds in it as well. Props to the bodhis for their generous counting.


All 4 of mine that came today had 12 or 13. Mr. And Mrs. B rock.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 25, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> well u should see the net, forums, instagarbage filled with herm reports ...... from day one ..... instagram allows bad press getting deleted by host. if all the bad reports still archived it would overloaded system ...lol
> 
> or maybe i missed his vast catalog of testing that went down ? and if i run my seeds they don't herm, but i'm not selling seeds either using prime marketing wrapped around garbage. polyhybrid x with polyhybrid what could go wrong with that ?


Well that sucks since I was chosen as a tester for him hmmmm


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 25, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> even with all these plants. i stopped selling. maybe 2 zips a month. tops. to my ex-girl. while dudes in the kitchen just got some glue , it wasn't from me.
> 
> all my nugz. are mine. & i love it!
> 
> ...


Retirement goals... Lol


----------



## budLIFE60 (Apr 25, 2016)

@DoctorFrost I'm glad some else has taken an interest in this strain! There's so little info out there. When I first saw it I knew I had to grab a pack, something about it drew me in as well. In about a week when I update again I'll get more in depth with it and add some full plant shots. Cheers 

green curry og yum.... that sounds nice


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 25, 2016)

have a cut of gogi from a fine farmer this week. excited to run that. some of those going straight to sog. ill grow a huge bush too. 70s porn style.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 25, 2016)

Another round of ssdd. This plant never gets old. Top 5 strain all time for me!


----------



## mendokush (Apr 25, 2016)

Does anyone know why this batch of The Fuz is marked OD on the pack? 
Normally when Bodhi puts that on his packs, they are intended to be grown outdoors. 
I thought The Fuz was stable indoors


----------



## strayfox gear (Apr 25, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Have u popped these testers yet bro? I just got a pack of dragonslayer x guava13 of strays. Tryna dig up some pre test 411 if there is any out there



not much info out there on the new gear yet..theres only been a small handful released due to in-house testing this round....

*dragonslayer *is a special cut I received from Bodhi..leans super hard on the rks side...the* guava13* male I used is from the first release a few years back...hes a big old school hp13 monster look a like, which im thinking he will add 100% pure yield..his sister is a beast.

this cross will definitely let ya know if u need a new filter..

ill post some pics when im back in town..i keep pictures of everything.

let me know if u have any questions. Ill answer anything ya got the best I can...

stay blessed.

*stray*


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 25, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> have a cut of gogi from a fine farmer this week. excited to run that. some of those going straight to sog. ill grow a huge bush too. 70s porn style.


Yeah there's a Nestlé Quik Strawberry Milk pheno of Goji that I'm trying to acquire .


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 25, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone knew of a current Bodhi strain that leans more towards the indica. Looking more for a couchlock heavy stone to go with all the sativa crosses I already have.


----------



## mendokush (Apr 25, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew of a current Bodhi strain that leans more towards the indica. Looking more for a couchlock heavy stone to go with all the sativa crosses I already have.


Dank Sinatra will surely do the trick


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 25, 2016)

I can say 100% that gu~ is a stand up guy! And if theres something that he over looked call him asap... Dude mega busy and dont leark the forums much cause of all the drama. Dude would dam near give you his shirt off his back if he could. People spit so much hate on breeders for hermies issues but the truth is it can happen to anybody! Or any company even bodhi seeds. Just fact! And if you agree to buy untested gear at a cost thats fair its your risk you took the chance. Finding people to run testers and complete them is like going to the moon! 100s packs out nothing back, so it makes total sense to at least send them out cheap to folks worthy of the task! Bodhi is the exception with his mass following he gets a fraction of whats sent out documented.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

mendokush said:


> Dank Sinatra will surely do the trick


Yea I want that one. So bad I almost popped Angels Milks(La Affie x Appy) last night. I think I will like the La Affie with the g13/hp dad but will give them a whirl soon


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I want that one. So bad I almost popped Angels Milks(La Affie x Appy) last night. I think I will like the La Affie with the g13/hp dad but will give them a whirl soon


I'm really liking the g13/hp dad so far


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 25, 2016)

mendokush said:


> Dank Sinatra will surely do the trick





ShyGuru said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew of a current Bodhi strain that leans more towards the indica. Looking more for a couchlock heavy stone to go with all the sativa crosses I already have.



Dank Zappa too!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm really liking the g13/hp dad so far


Love him. Brings everything I like to the table. Def indica dom but if needing more sativa in the cross get him crossed to a satty dom mom. Can't wait to get back into my Hashplant 3 again to find my keeper again. Really miss that hashy citrus Chem smell and flavor. So loud


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 25, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm really liking the g13/hp dad so far


it's all I've tried so far and what made me fall in love with the B man!


Got this Jabbas Stash drying right now tho!


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 25, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> Gu ~ ....... a guy / tester who could grow nice buds with uvb in florida moves into colorado, finds saturated market and becomes " breeder " cough, cough, cough ... lol, chucker ........ and all his gear from rare / untested stufff ( from " hot " forum breeders at the time ) and now his stuff is spitting out hermies all over the net, in fact, it has from day one .......
> 
> The gulf between nevil and gu is like jordan legacy up agains darco milicic ........
> 
> ...


Idm abt gu at all. Nvr dealt with him......however....golf clap sir
Thats another thing in short supply,(good help and), people who know wen to b satisfied.

Search, hunt, find them phenos but dont become a big fat douche if nature grants u a couple gifts, and then some other douches try to scheme in to become a group of superdouches. Douches taking over pot...(huff)


----------



## mendokush (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I want that one. So bad I almost popped Angels Milks(La Affie x Appy) last night. I think I will like the La Affie with the g13/hp dad but will give them a whirl soon


I have been temped to pop some Angles Milk f2's I have, but want to wait till I have the space to run a side by side with Dank Sinatra


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

mendokush said:


> I have been temped to pop some Angles Milk f2's I have, but want to wait till I have the space to run a side by side with Dank Sinatra


Let me know when you do mines are f3. Would love to compare too and I needs to get some Dank Sinatra lol. I know y'all are tired of me saying it but until I get them I'm gonna keep saying it lol.


----------



## strayfox gear (Apr 25, 2016)

I so agree bro...its so easy to ruin a breeder......I'm still trying to figure out where dudes coming from .... Bodhi having Untested gear....lol...what is going [email protected]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 25, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> I so agree bro...its so easy to ruin a breeder......I'm still trying to figure out where dudes coming from .... Bodhi having Untested gear....lol...what is going [email protected]


I dont know but i cant get anybody to ever follow through with testing! But those breeders that charge a few bucks for untested seeds seem to get people to follow through! Testing in house is the only way for me atm. But like i said bodhi seems to be the only one getting folks to follow through. But im sure better then 50% never run a test


----------



## strayfox gear (Apr 25, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> I dont know but i cant get anybody to ever follow through with testing! But those breeders that charge a few bucks for untested seeds seem to get people to follow through! Testing in house is the only way for me atm. But like i said bodhi seems to be the only one getting folks to follow through. But im sure better then 50% never run a test



Be like greatful gardens..charge money to test...give they're money back and then some after they're done...people see free and they run with it....breeders need to take control of the driver seat...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 25, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> Be like greatful gardens..charge money to test...give they're money back and then some after they're done...people see free and they run with it....breeders need to take control of the driver seat...


I agree 100%


----------



## genuity (Apr 25, 2016)

Well I know for sure,I love to grow and show.....SDS tester spots always open

I think it's up to the "community" to stop with all that bullshit,and call these lame ducks out..

Or just stick with the top (10)-20 testers you have...loyalty is hard to find.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

I agree lame ducks should be called out but most breeders aren't gonna do it especially not Bodhi not his style. The lame ducks have heir karma coming to them anyways but yea testing should be for the loyal people. Yea maybe try a few new here and there see what ya get but def stick to people you know will run the gear. When I have tester beans they always come first before any of the other beans or elites I got. Bad rep travels hard and def don't want that on me


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 25, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> I dont know but i cant get anybody to ever follow through with testing! But those breeders that charge a few bucks for untested seeds seem to get people to follow through! Testing in house is the only way for me atm. But like i said bodhi seems to be the only one getting folks to follow through. But im sure better then 50% never run a test





strayfox gear said:


> Be like greatful gardens..charge money to test...give they're money back and then some after they're done...people see free and they run with it....breeders need to take control of the driver seat...


One bodhi test down, one current and 2(hopefully) coming soon. Stray..i should have some of ur testers in a cpl weeks and ill get u a report asap on those...watever shoes holding for.me


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 25, 2016)

It goes: appy thunderfuck, snowqueen, black triangle and niburu.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 25, 2016)

genuity said:


> Well I know for sure,I love to grow and show.....SDS tester spots always open
> 
> I think it's up to the "community" to stop with all that bullshit,and call these lame ducks out..
> 
> Or just stick with the top (10)-20 testers you have...loyalty is hard to find.





akhiymjames said:


> I agree lame ducks should be called out but most breeders aren't gonna do it especially not Bodhi not his style. The lame ducks have heir karma coming to them anyways but yea testing should be for the loyal people. Yea maybe try a few new here and there see what ya get but def stick to people you know will run the gear. When I have tester beans they always come first before any of the other beans or elites I got. Bad rep travels hard and def don't want that on me


LAME DUCKS!!! I agree call them out


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3666158
> View attachment 3666159 View attachment 3666160 View attachment 3666162
> It goes: appy thunderfuck, snowqueen, black triangle and niburu.


You got any pics of the Appy Thunderfuck in flower? Have 5 wanna throw down soon as I finish up these Bodhi testers.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You got any pics of the Appy Thunderfuck in flower? Have 5 wanna throw down soon as I finish up these Bodhi testers.


Somewhere. Let me look. I really liked them though.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 25, 2016)

genuity said:


> Well I know for sure,I love to grow and show.....SDS tester spots always open
> 
> I think it's up to the "community" to stop with all that bullshit,and call these lame ducks out..
> 
> Or just stick with the top (10)-20 testers you have...loyalty is hard to find.


Bro you are welcome to whatever you want to run! When they are ready for testing.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 25, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> I dont know but i cant get anybody to ever follow through with testing! But those breeders that charge a few bucks for untested seeds seem to get people to follow through! Testing in house is the only way for me atm. But like i said bodhi seems to be the only one getting folks to follow through. But im sure better then 50% never run a test


Man i wouldn't doubt if the amount of people that actually grow n show their testers, report back is in the single digit percentage. I don't know how people can hit and run with a free pack or two! I'm about a month late on germinating my testers and I feel like a total assbag. Life has just gotten in the way.  I even went out and bought another tent. just.... fuck.


----------



## Slimjimham (Apr 25, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Have u popped these testers yet bro? I just got a pack of dragonslayer x guava13 of strays. Tryna dig up some pre test 411 if there is any out there


Everything's early early veg, sip in right there with ya. Keep me posted!


----------



## genuity (Apr 25, 2016)

Yogi
 
I think she is setting up,for some towering colas..


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 26, 2016)

Snapped some shots for IG figured I'd share here too!  I know I posted this strain already a couple times wish I had more variety for y'all. 

Pure Kush Suge x 88g13/hp. If you like kush watch for this one to drop in the future I told Bodhi that this one absolutely deserves a release it's on the same par as the Guava Hashplant in my opinion. This one packs a serious punch!


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Snapped some shots for IG figured I'd share here too!  I know I posted this strain already a couple times wish I had more variety for y'all.
> 
> Pure Kush Suge x 88g13/hp. If you like kush watch for this one to drop in the future I told Bodhi that this one absolutely deserves a release it's on the same par as the Guava Hashplant in my opinion. This one packs a serious punch!
> 
> ...


SICK BROTHER, JUST SICK!!! I will pick those up when dropped just based on your shots there D... You have skill D, skills I say...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 26, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> SICK BROTHER, JUST SICK!!! I will pick those up when dropped just based on your shots there D... You have skill D, skills I say...


Thank you bro what can I say, I come from a long line of farmers it's in my blood haha.  Who knows maybe they grew hemp?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Man i wouldn't doubt if the amount of people that actually grow n show their testers, report back is in the single digit percentage. I don't know how people can hit and run with a free pack or two! I'm about a month late on germinating my testers and I feel like a total assbag. Life has just gotten in the way.  I even went out and bought another tent. just.... fuck.


It happens bro. later is better then never! Most just say f it


----------



## limonene (Apr 26, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> im upset w/ dragboat jeffy but not gonna post anything foul. would love to have kept the $ on my desk. nvr gonna shop at glg again.


I've got to stand tall for DBJ, his customer service is on point from my experience - i have and will recommend him to all. I think he's been snowed under due to offering the best 420 promo out there and that promo lasting for 4 days. I hadn't heard anything for 7 days, sent him an email and he responded within 1 minute.


----------



## limonene (Apr 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Snapped some shots for IG figured I'd share here too!  I know I posted this strain already a couple times wish I had more variety for y'all.
> 
> Pure Kush Suge x 88g13/hp. If you like kush watch for this one to drop in the future I told Bodhi that this one absolutely deserves a release it's on the same par as the Guava Hashplant in my opinion. This one packs a serious punch!
> 
> ...


that looks seriously good my friend!


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 26, 2016)

Budlife sounds awesome, I'd just love to see some pictures of them before the chop.. and the different phenos you get. Should be able to tell a lot more with your next update anyways. 

Bob, I'd also love to see the Appy Thunderfucks or any description of them. I have had a pack of those since last year but they are on my last to pop list. Been thinking about waiting awhile and trading them for something else just as rare when the opportunity presents itself. I just don't have that much of an interest in the Thunderfuck cross, but not sure why. I guess I just don't know much about the mom or what it brings to the cross. So until I hear more about it, it is at the bottom of my list. 

I am still thinking about sending in to be a tester for B, but keep going back and forth on if I should or not. I am 99% sure I can finish everything out fine but that other 1% is still stopping me from e-mailing him. It really bugs me that there are so many people on this earth that have no respect for others and only care about themselves. Nobody should sign up for testers just to get free packs, they should always grow them out. I really do wish B did that same thing as the other breeder mentioned and made it so that you paid the normal $70 for the pack of testers, and once they are finished you get the money back. That would sort out all the fake people for sure. But I doubt it bothers B that much to lose a few packs for testers.. he is already so generous. But they are going to the wrong people if they aren't testing them. I try not to judge people, but I can't help myself when all I see every day is so much greed and hate and selfishness. It's like they are a different species then I am, and I just don't understand how so many people are like that. I know there are a lot of good people on this earth too, but it seems like the bad ones are over running it more and more each day. I am very grateful to be the person I am and have the soul that I do... I just don't understand why everyone can't be like us.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I want that one. So bad I almost popped Angels Milks(La Affie x Appy) last night. I think I will like the La Affie with the g13/hp dad but will give them a whirl soon


Ill trade u my pack of dank sin for that angels milk!!


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Man i wouldn't doubt if the amount of people that actually grow n show their testers, report back is in the single digit percentage. I don't know how people can hit and run with a free pack or two! I'm about a month late on germinating my testers and I feel like a total assbag. Life has just gotten in the way.  I even went out and bought another tent. just.... fuck.


Seriously. It enrages me to think that this many people would rip off someone so kind and generous. 

Maybe the breeder should put out a list, for each round of testing, that shows who is testing what and whether or not test is completed. For one it might give everyone whos interested in certain cuts easier access to the info. Also, it will allow the community the opportunity to question/scorn those who did not complete the test. Maybe that would discourage hit n runs at least a lil bit

I feel that charging money for tester packs might discourage testing even further. Dont get me wrong, i wouldnt mind paying the money. I try hard to support the businesses that i like. Im the type to go outta my way to over tip my favorite small biz. Hell, ive had to turn down free packs from shoe because i felt like i was taking too much. But like @DoctorFrost said, not to many people like this today, its all about me me me. 

We gotta find a way to force this "courtesy" onto the testers, because i feel that if its left to the people, selfishness will prevail. This seems like a great hinderance to our breeders and our community, just holding us all back from the bigger picture


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 26, 2016)

Testing PU x 88g13HP at the moment. Official journal is on bb under Bodhi works in progress. I'm only 16 days from seed, but all 7 are coming along nicely, they are in peat based soil-less under 400w MH(some 6500CFL also), fed around 400ppm(.5 conversion), nutes will vary, but could be GH, Canna(this feeding), Jacks etc, RO water always. If anyone follows, bear with me, as soil, soil-less is not my forte... but I'm working on it.

EDIT: to add pic

And thank you very much Mr. and Mrs. B. for allowing me to check out these excellent genetics!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ill trade u my pack of dank sin for that angels milk!!


It ain't even a full pack bro just 5 beans so wouldn't be fair to you. Make f2s and I make f4s of what I have and we can do what it do


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Apr 26, 2016)

Don't lose faith in all the new testers bodhi heads!! Gotta take the good with the bad.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 26, 2016)

hmmm.... midweek song is the last time i used this cc.

got sick sick sick charges on my cc last night... luckily the cc company issued a fraud alert , gave me a call this morning, & didnt process 95% of those charges. some went through but i can manage them via customer service.

if you used cc in the last weeks for seeds... check your data.

service announcement.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 26, 2016)

limonene said:


> I've got to stand tall for DBJ, his customer service is on point from my experience - i have and will recommend him to all. I think he's been snowed under due to offering the best 420 promo out there and that promo lasting for 4 days. I hadn't heard anything for 7 days, sent him an email and he responded within 1 minute.


To be fair, he offered the same 4/20 promo on bodhi as everyone else along with some untested beans. I Recieved my order from glo in 5 days. There's a couple other guys who have gotten their promos already from 4/20 as well. So we will see who can handle the workload from offering these kinds of deals lol. I think the fact that bodhi just retired a dad probably also has a huge part in the rush on all the bodhi freebies.


----------



## toaster struedel (Apr 26, 2016)

My glo order shipped yesterday I ordered on 4/20, I figure it will be here tomorrow. Friday at the latest.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Man i wouldn't doubt if the amount of people that actually grow n show their testers, report back is in the single digit percentage. I don't know how people can hit and run with a free pack or two! I'm about a month late on germinating my testers and I feel like a total assbag. Life has just gotten in the way.  I even went out and bought another tent. just.... fuck.


I didnt realize really how hard it is finding good testers. After i finish my new requested bodhi testers. @strayfox gear lemme kno on some testers u may b workin with this summer. And @hellraizer30 send me a pm if u need a tester to man. I can prolly spare some space. And ucan trust me to test, im sure a few ppl on here could vouche for my posting frequency


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 26, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> To be fair, he offered the same 4/20 promo on bodhi as everyone else along with some untested beans. I Recieved my order from glo in 5 days. There's a couple other guys who have gotten their promos already from 4/20 as well. So we will see who can handle the workload from offering these kinds of deals lol. I think the fact that bodhi just retired a dad probably also has a huge part in the rush on all the bodhi freebies.


Ordered from 3 banks. 2 banks were on 4/21 and I have my beans. GLG was ordered at 3:01 PST on 4/15. DBJ has had 1000 dollars in cash of mine since 4/18 and nothing.

Put beans in box, go to post office. Send.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ordered from 3 banks. 2 banks were on 4/21 and I have my beans. GLG was ordered at 3:01 PST on 4/15. DBJ has had 1000 dollars in cash of mine since 4/18 and nothing.
> 
> Put beans in box, go to post office. Send.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


No, I don't think you're missing anything. I agree with you that's why I was pointing out that glgs promos were not really much better if at all, than anyone else's. And people seem to be getting their promo beans already.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ordered from 3 banks. 2 banks were on 4/21 and I have my beans. GLG was ordered at 3:01 PST on 4/15. DBJ has had 1000 dollars in cash of mine since 4/18 and nothing.
> 
> Put beans in box, go to post office. Send.
> 
> Am I missing something here?





kmog33 said:


> No, I don't think you're missing anything. I agree with you that's why I was pointing out that glgs promos were not really much better if at all, than anyone else's. And people seem to be getting their promo beans already.


LOL Bob (laughing with you, not at you)! That's a lot of cash and I don't blame you for being antsy.

The silver lining is that you know Jeffy is good for it and won't pull a Mr C and just screw you over.

Gotta wonder how much these seed banks make in a year, and if they wouldn't be wise to come off some $$$ and hire some help so that they don't lose business over shit like this? I mean it's Michigan for fuck sakes. Not like there aren't peeps lookin for work. Even just someone part time to handle the rush during promos.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 26, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> LOL Bob (laughing with you, not at you)! That's a lot of cash and I don't blame you for being antsy.
> 
> The silver lining is that you know Jeffy is good for it and won't pull a Mr C and just screw you over.
> 
> Gotta wonder how much these seed banks make in a year, and if they wouldn't be wise to come off some $$$ and hire some help so that they don't lose business over shit like this? I mean it's Michigan for fuck sakes. Not like there aren't peeps lookin for work. Even just someone part time to handle the rush during promos.


Yea I don't get it these USA will be doing more business than ever with all the talk of social media so they are not mom and pop type banks anymore they need to get more help. I used to take up for that cus I know how hard it is doing something demanding all by yourself but man it's just not good service to handle things that way. I'm sure everything will be taken care of but he and any of these banks doing it all by themselves may need to hire someone to help with orders and all something. Too much good gear coming to these banks and people all over wanting it so something gotta give.


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2016)

If it's hard to find testers,you best believe it's going to be just as hard to find trust worthy help/worker...with the same love for this life....it's like a unicorn. 

Think TSD.


----------



## Junebud! (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm currently running some testers for the b man, and I'm still buying what I can from b man and been buying before I started testing. 

Some people just will never understand if you follow thru with the testing as asked, then more good is to come from it....


----------



## limonene (Apr 26, 2016)

he


kmog33 said:


> To be fair, he offered the same 4/20 promo on bodhi as everyone else along with some untested beans. I Recieved my order from glo in 5 days. There's a couple other guys who have gotten their promos already from 4/20 as well. So we will see who can handle the workload from offering these kinds of deals lol. I think the fact that bodhi just retired a dad probably also has a huge part in the rush on all the bodhi freebies.


You're right he did the same promo but also chucked a few extras in, beans, t-shirts etc which may or may not be to everyones taste. However his promo started in advance and i reckon that has swamped him with orders. Hopefully next year he will hire a team of oompa loompas and all will be good again.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 26, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> I'm currently running some testers for the b man, and I'm still buying what I can from b man and been buying before I started testing.
> 
> Some people just will never understand if you follow thru with the testing as asked, then more good is to come from it....


I second all of this! I was buying Bodhi before testing, I bought Bodhi during testing, I'm going to have to tell my wife that they're all "testers" because if she knew what I spent on beans...


----------



## Junebud! (Apr 26, 2016)

Hah I'm in the same boat my wife has no clue what I have spent on beans the last 4 months, ive picked up alot. Actually here is what I've collected in 3 to 4 months.

Doc d Bandaid Haze f2
Bohdi seeds
Wolf Pack x3
Dream Beaver x2
Sunshine daydream x2
Appalachian super skunk x1
the Fuzz x2
Legend og x snow lotus x1
Silver mountain x1
Dragon fruit x2
Snow Leopard x1
Secret cheif x1
Chem Kasey x1
Bingo pajamas x1
Soraya x1
Goji og x1
Boysenberry hash plant x1
Chocolate trip x1
Purple wookie x1
Mothers Milk x1
Super silver temple x1
Super snow lotus x1
Apollo 11 x1
Ac/DC x 1
Strawberry Mountain x2
Barefoot Dr x1
Cobra Lips x 1
Temple Mountain x1
Sunshine 4 x1
Hashplant 4 x1
Orange Sunshine x1

Strayfox
Samurai x1
Daisey may x1
Care package x1
Temptations x1


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 26, 2016)

I offered to test the last time they were asking for testers (I think the HP crosses) and never heard back from Mrs. B.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 26, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> I'm currently running some testers for the b man, and I'm still buying what I can from b man and been buying before I started testing.
> 
> Some people just will never understand if you follow thru with the testing as asked, then more good is to come from it....


I think most testers r at some point a good tester but its for how long. Shit happens. U never kno wen ull hav an issue and the garden goes on the back burner. Im sure the #1 reason for tester fallout isnt poor intentions. And @genuity holy shit how hard is good help to get anymore


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 26, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> Hah I'm in the same boat my wife has no clue what I have spent on beans the last 4 months, ive picked up alot. Actually here is what I've collected in 3 to 4 months.
> 
> Doc d Bandaid Haze f2
> Bohdi seeds
> ...


Nice...nice.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 26, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> Hah I'm in the same boat my wife has no clue what I have spent on beans the last 4 months, ive picked up alot. Actually here is what I've collected in 3 to 4 months.
> 
> Doc d Bandaid Haze f2
> Bohdi seeds
> ...


Holy shit!, I thought I had a problem... just kidding man, I wish I had that collection!
My order arrived from Great Lakes genetics, can't wait to get popping!


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 26, 2016)

Just got some mites in the mail. Predatory mites that is. Fighting mites with mites. Anybody have experience with that?


----------



## limonene (Apr 26, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> Hah I'm in the same boat my wife has no clue what I have spent on beans the last 4 months, ive picked up alot. Actually here is what I've collected in 3 to 4 months.
> 
> Doc d Bandaid Haze f2
> Bohdi seeds
> ...


SHWWWEEEEETTTT


----------



## Junebud! (Apr 26, 2016)

Actually I have 4 more packs on the way to just haven't updated my list  .

O and BTW I grow for my wife, I don't even smoke but love collecting and growing. I'm going to take up smoking someday when they cut me off my pain killers for a screwed up back.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 26, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> Actually I have 4 more packs on the way to just haven't updated my list  .
> 
> O and BTW I grow for my wife, I don't even smoke but love collecting and growing. I'm going to take up smoking someday when they cut me off my pain killers for a screwed up back.


You should already be smoking. Get some CBD strains too. Dump the pills if you can you have all the meds you need already


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 26, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> Actually I have 4 more packs on the way to just haven't updated my list  .
> 
> O and BTW I grow for my wife, I don't even smoke but love collecting and growing. I'm going to take up smoking someday when they cut me off my pain killers for a screwed up back.


You don't even smoke? Gnarly bro


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 26, 2016)

This one pheno.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> Hah I'm in the same boat my wife has no clue what I have spent on beans the last 4 months, ive picked up alot. Actually here is what I've collected in 3 to 4 months.
> 
> Doc d Bandaid Haze f2
> Bohdi seeds
> ...


Buahahaha yr a fiend just like the rest of us hahah!! 

Btw, has anyone been told by shoe that their 420 order has shipped yet? My money got there like on the 17th, but I understand hes prob swamped


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2016)

genuity said:


> If it's hard to find testers,you best believe it's going to be just as hard to find trust worthy help/worker...with the same love for this life....it's like a unicorn.
> 
> Think TSD.


Finding good help is damn near impossible for me. I never foresaw this prob. Thot it would be easy af to get someone to help me grow WEED!! Chill job + smoke 24/7. Nooooope. Prob been the biggest obstacle for me. I still dnt get it. If i wasnt workin, n someone asked me if i wanted to help em grow, id be like HELL YA!! But i guess thats why im a grower haha!! Wait, Someone did ask me that, it was myself! N i said, HELL YA!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Finding good help is damn near impossible for me. I never foresaw this prob. Thot it would be easy af to get someone to help me grow WEED!! Chill job + smoke 24/7. Nooooope. Prob been the biggest obstacle for me. I still dnt get it. If i wasnt workin, n someone asked me if i wanted to help em grow, id be like HELL YA!! But i guess thats why im a grower haha!! Wait, Someone did ask me that, it was myself! N i said, HELL YA!!


Yea I would like some help too. My bro wants to be my apprentice but he rarely comes through to help and learn. He thinks I'm gonna be able to teach him all I know in just a hour or so when he swing by with some supplies he been supposed to bring lol. He graduate college tho in May so maybe he be around more but yea good help is hard to find. I wish I could partner up with someone like me. Can't believe you can't find anyone to help grow with ya. Hopefully you find someone I know how hard it is doing everything by yourself.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 26, 2016)

Got a Dream Beaver in wk2-3 of flower... trich smell is like a citrusy sour pineapple. No musk. Like an old c99 i had with less rubber smell.

Anybody run into this


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2016)

Check out my basil guys!!...reg basil, lemon basil, and congo pine x 88g13hp basil!

I can tell the mycorrhizae just bit in. liftoff in t-10..9...8...

@JDGreen


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I would like some help too. My bro wants to be my apprentice but he rarely comes through to help and learn. He thinks I'm gonna be able to teach him all I know in just a hour or so when he swing by with some supplies he been supposed to bring lol. He graduate college tho in May so maybe he be around more but yea good help is hard to find. I wish I could partner up with someone like me. Can't believe you can't find anyone to help grow with ya. Hopefully you find someone I know how hard it is doing everything by yourself.


Yep, same here. Cant get a single good helper. Everyone i got sounds just like ur bro @akhiymjames


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Just got some mites in the mail. Predatory mites that is. Fighting mites with mites. Anybody have experience with that?


No but what kind did u get?? Whats the best kind?? I need to order some. Fungus gnats can suck my balls, as usual, but this time fung gnats, im serious!


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 26, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> Actually I have 4 more packs on the way to just haven't updated my list  .
> 
> O and BTW I grow for my wife, I don't even smoke but love collecting and growing. I'm going to take up smoking someday when they cut me off my pain killers for a screwed up back.


Holy shit...u dont smoke! HEY EVERYONE HERES THAT GUY lol man ur wifes a genius, i wush to all the gods that someone would grow for me in exchange for working a normal job and occasional sex lol. Thats amazing sir. Ur a real saint.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I would like some help too. My bro wants to be my apprentice but he rarely comes through to help and learn. He thinks I'm gonna be able to teach him all I know in just a hour or so when he swing by with some supplies he been supposed to bring lol. He graduate college tho in May so maybe he be around more but yea good help is hard to find. I wish I could partner up with someone like me. Can't believe you can't find anyone to help grow with ya. Hopefully you find someone I know how hard it is doing everything by yourself.


Lol for reals! One of my cousins the same way. Hes always like dude ill help u what do u need? But shows up once in a blue moon for an hr expecting me to show him "everything". 

N dnt even get me started on trimmers!! You would think 200 a lb and a buffet of free smoke would get people motivated!?!? Nope. I get people over here that smoke a quarter and trim a cola or two and expect me to fill their bank acct. 

Its like people think im rich just because i grow. I got a decent size garden too, but im nowhere near rich. I give away prob over 1/3 of what i yield. I love hooking people up, u cant beat the look on someones face when u throw em a free sac. I like giving away weed way more than selling it. But im forced to play this game called "money" and thats where the vast majority of my stress comes from


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> Actually I have 4 more packs on the way to just haven't updated my list  .
> 
> O and BTW I grow for my wife, I don't even smoke but love collecting and growing. I'm going to take up smoking someday when they cut me off my pain killers for a screwed up back.


 how do u do it bro w o smoking? Lol. Ive thot abt this before and thot... Man if i didnt smoke, this might as well be 1930's style corn farming. Not so fun lol


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Lol for reals! One of my cousins the same way. Hes always like dude ill help u what do u need? But shows up once in a blue moon for an hr expecting me to show him "everything".
> 
> N dnt even get me started on trimmers!! You would think 200 a lb and a buffet of free smoke would get people motivated!?!? Nope. I get people over here that smoke a quarter and trim a cola or two and expect me to fill their bank acct.
> 
> Its like people think im rich just because i grow. I got a decent size garden too, but im nowhere near rich. I give away prob over 1/3 of what i yield. I love hooking people up, u cant beat the look on someones face when u throw em a free sac. I like giving away weed way more than selling it. But im forced to play this game called "money" and thats where the vast majority of my stress comes from


I am slightly luckier than you guys, I have a good buddy as a grow partner, I worked with him at a legit job for like 3-4 years and he knew I grew and when he needed to find new housing I suggested a grow spot. We started that up and had to move out after a year and have since bought a house to use.

It is really hard though I can't lie, he is a go getter as far as doing any of the work goes but he doesn't have the intellectual desire to learn more about the process and try to get new and better ideas. I have taught him my entire grow process and he is capable of running the op for a week or two at a time but doesn't have the experience and knowledge bank to fix any problems that arise or come up with new ways of doing things. It is really nice having and extra set of hands though especially when you want to try something new while still running your regular op. I do all the new stuff and just keep my eye on him make sure he does everything correctly.

But yeah anyone else we have tried to get to help us, whether it be watering, trimming, transplanting whatever it is they are just useless. They just want to smoke the dank herbs and do like 5 minutes of work. We have since decided that if you want to go to our house you gotta put in a day of work can't be having people smoking free weeds and doing nothing, not risking my freedom to get other people high for free.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 26, 2016)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I am slightly luckier than you guys, I have a good buddy as a grow partner, I worked with him at a legit job for like 3-4 years and he knew I grew and when he needed to find new housing I suggested a grow spot. We started that up and had to move out after a year and have since bought a house to use.
> 
> It is really hard though I can't lie, he is a go getter as far as doing any of the work goes but he doesn't have the intellectual desire to learn more about the process and try to get new and better ideas. I have taught him my entire grow process and he is capable of running the op for a week or two at a time but doesn't have the experience and knowledge bank to fix any problems that arise or come up with new ways of doing things. It is really nice having and extra set of hands though especially when you want to try something new while still running your regular op. I do all the new stuff and just keep my eye on him make sure he does everything correctly.
> 
> But yeah anyone else we have tried to get to help us, whether it be watering, trimming, transplanting whatever it is they are just useless. They just want to smoke the dank herbs and do like 5 minutes of work. We have since decided that if you want to go to our house you gotta put in a day of work can't be having people smoking free weeds and doing nothing, not risking my freedom to get other people high for free.


That's what I'm looking for. Very lucky and glad it works out for both of y'all. Two heads is better than one and when they both on the same page is like heaven


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's what I'm looking for. Very lucky and glad it works out for both of y'all. Two heads is better than one and when they both on the same page is like heaven


Yeah it's certainly a blessing around harvest times, trimming for hours by yourself is horrible did it for years, trimming with one other person is not bad at all, someone to talk to really makes the time go a lot faster, especially in this business where I know most of us spend a lot of time alone with our gardens.


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2016)

I definitely got help with the grows,I was talking more the seed bank side..

Too much money,too many hands...will lead to a whole lot of problems.


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 26, 2016)

@apbx720 I got my tracking # from Shoe last night. Probably went out with the mail today. Should be here by Friday if not before since he's so close to me. I know he's been swamped but he will get your stuff to you if it's not already on the way


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 26, 2016)

I got my tracking from shoe as well, oops did i just admit to ordering more seeds?

EDIT I just wanted to say I understand everybody needing a helping hand. I've got that same friend slash brother-in-law slash cousin that you guys have- good help is hard to find! I'm a one-man grow show at my house.


----------



## GreenSanta (Apr 26, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Arrived Sat. from JBC, JB hooked it up! Super Grateful ! JBC BOGO runs until end of month, CC back online, and get ya gear in 3-4 days!
> View attachment 3665864


whats the strawberry one? speaking of, what is the most strawberry smelling tasting strain out there? I dont mind going through a lot of seeds to find the right pheno but thats the flavor smell I am after lately...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 26, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> whats the strawberry one? speaking of, what is the most strawberry smelling tasting strain out there? I dont mind going through a lot of seeds to find the right pheno but thats the flavor smell I am after lately...


Gogi OG has strawberry phenos. Super potent too.


----------



## Junebud! (Apr 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> how do u do it bro w o smoking? Lol. Ive thot abt this before and thot... Man if i didnt smoke, this might as well be 1930's style corn farming. Not so fun lol


I don't know bud, I used to when I was younger but for job reasons I quit, now when I try I get all paranoid and gotta go to sleep lmao. I just have a love for the plant and growing, and I do have a few cbd strains from bodhi, looking to run one of those next and get back into the smoking scene if I can keep the paranoid - anxiety away.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 26, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> Actually I have 4 more packs on the way to just haven't updated my list  .
> 
> O and BTW I grow for my wife, I don't even smoke but love collecting and growing. I'm going to take up smoking someday when they cut me off my pain killers for a screwed up back.


Hey Junebud! if you don't like to get high I know how to make inactive coconut oil which still provides some medical benefits without getting you high as a kite! Not sure if it will provide pain relief but it sure as heck combats inflammation of the intestines. Maybe worth a try if you are trying to get off the pharma. 

Basically it's ice water hash turned into rosin and mixed in with coconut oil. You could probably even skip the rosin process. The little amounts of heat used in the rosin process and warming the coconut oil enough to dissolve the rosin doesn't seem to activate the thc. Hit me up in PM if you ever interested for more details! <3


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @apbx720 I got my tracking # from Shoe last night. Probably went out with the mail today. Should be here by Friday if not before since he's so close to me. I know he's been swamped but he will get your stuff to you if it's not already on the way


Good to know bud!! Shoe is the man, i always go to him first! I figured hes swamped, thats y i asked yall, cuz i dnt wanna bug him like alot of people prolly are rn. Im in no hurry, just a bean fiend w low self discipline lol


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2016)

Captains log...
Late, late flower... Ssdd#9... Sex: male
Day: unknown
Time: unknown
Year: unknown
Status: unknown
Breeding quality: unknown
Phenotype: BUBBASHINE 100%...


Grower status: saturatedcovered in pollen and trichomes. Im not sure how this dude is gonna work out, only time and test will tell. I am however gonna try to separate a hit or 2 of kief from him, just a lil taste. Male resin!?!?! Im fascinated. Dnt think ive ever had it, that i know of. This is my first time flowering a male. Today is the third time i went out to chop him down, strike three, walked away and hes still standing. This is fascinating to me. I love it. Learning so much more abt mj than i ever knew. I used to scroll right on past pics of males, Now i seek them out as my mind craves more info. Seems like alot breeders dnt like showing their males, why??


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 26, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> I don't know bud, I used to when I was younger but for job reasons I quit, now when I try I get all paranoid and gotta go to sleep lmao. I just have a love for the plant and growing, and I do have a few cbd strains from bodhi, looking to run one of those next and get back into the smoking scene if I can keep the paranoid - anxiety away.


If you get paranoid, chew some black peppercorns. Some people can get by with just smelling them but not me.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Captains log...
> Late, late flower... Ssdd#9... Sex: male
> Day: unknown
> Time: unknown
> ...



hahah I was expecting a "Star Date 2287.53" after the Captains log.....


I'm excited to see how the hit of kief from a male goes! I heard breeder steve tell a story about smoking the pollen sacks of some of his dudes back in the day and apparently they can be quite tasty. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Hey Junebud! if you don't like to get high I know how to make inactive coconut oil which still provides some medical benefits without getting you high as a kite! Not sure if it will provide pain relief but it sure as heck combats inflammation of the intestines. Maybe worth a try if you are trying to get off the pharma.
> 
> Basically it's ice water hash turned into rosin and mixed in with coconut oil. You could probably even skip the rosin process. The little amounts of heat used in the rosin process and warming the coconut oil enough to dissolve the rosin doesn't seem to activate the thc. Hit me up in PM if you ever interested for more details! <3


Last night my back was killing... Good ol Arthur Itis. It gets really inflamed and swollen. Had an injury some years back- broken vertebrae. Add degenerative disk and you've got urself a party!!

So i keep a lil jar of alcohol to rest my scissors in while trimming. U know, to clean em. My back was acting up so i had my ol lady rub some of it on my back, as ive heard the ol mexican remedy was exactly this- just weed marinated in ipa. But ill be damned if it didnt work!! The pain eased to a very tolerable level for quite some time!!

Cant believe i never tried this before, as ive heard peoples testimonials for a long time.  

Funny thing is, they wanna feed me narcotic pain pills. F that garbage!! Ive gone that route it sucks. A downhill spiral of pain and withdrawls. Luckily i saw this coming, pulled out early, before i got too deep. Sadly, many are naive to the evil ways of big pharma, and fall right into the trap. 

On a side note: I thot it was funny/ironic that the mj dr gave me a card cuz i told him my back hurts from growing weed


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Last night my back was killing... Good ol Arthur Itis. It gets really inflamed and swollen. Had an injury some years back- broken vertebrae. Add degenerative disk and you've got urself a party!!
> 
> So i keep a lil jar of alcohol to rest my scissors in while trimming. U know, to clean em. My back was acting up so i had my ol lady rub some of it on my back, as ive heard the ol mexican remedy was exactly this- just weed marinated in ipa. But ill be damned if it didnt work!! The pain eased to a very tolerable level for quite some time!!
> 
> ...


Good man! Sounds like a good doc you got!


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> hahah I was expecting a "Star Date 2287.53" after the Captains log.....
> 
> 
> I'm excited to see how the hit of kief from a male goes! I heard breeder steve tell a story about smoking the pollen sacks of some of his dudes back in the day and apparently they can be quite tasty. Let us know how it goes.


Whaaaaaa? for reals u can do that!?!? Im gonna try it i think lol either that or just throw down a rail of pollen and dust that shit scarface stylee hahahaha jp

To keep these guys around i feel im risking accidental pollenation on the daily. Making hash further risks. My rooms sealed and filtered, but still. These dudes are outside only abt 125 yards away. I take alot of precautions but still, the learning, the fun, its all worth the risk. So what if theres a few random beans as long as its not totally seeded out, right?!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Whaaaaaa? for reals u can do that!?!? Im gonna try it i think lol either that or just throw down a rail of pollen and dust that shit scarface stylee hahahaha jp
> 
> To keep these guys around i feel im risking accidental pollenation on the daily. Making hash further risks. My rooms sealed and filtered, but still. These dudes are outside only abt 125 yards away. I take alot of precautions but still, the learning, the fun, its all worth the risk. So what if theres a few random beans as long as its not totally seeded out, right?!


Apparently you can lol never tried it myself though. 

Agreed man a few beans is nothing to worry about. heck even if it's going on the market so long as it's not fully seeded. The way I see it some people are getting gems as a bonus whether they realize it or not. 


sorted through all of my pictures last night so I have stuff to post on IG and came across this from one of my pollen chucks. Pollen dabs anyone? That's Deep Line Alchemy 3 Hashashim pollen. Almost looks like some fine dry sift.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Whaaaaaa? for reals u can do that!?!? Im gonna try it i think lol either that or just throw down a rail of pollen and dust that shit scarface stylee hahahaha jp
> 
> To keep these guys around i feel im risking accidental pollenation on the daily. Making hash further risks. My rooms sealed and filtered, but still. These dudes are outside only abt 125 yards away. I take alot of precautions but still, the learning, the fun, its all worth the risk. So what if theres a few random beans as long as its not totally seeded out, right?!


If I see males worth growing out I grow them out on my rear roof patio with a short hall in between my front roof patio where all my female goodies reside. Of course its all good weed, I certainly don't mind a few strays .

If you're not growing any shit to begin with then I dont see any issues & as a matter of fact I welcome some surprise beans once in a while


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 26, 2016)

To all of you guys that need helpers, it really doesn't surprise me very much that you can't find good help. I wish the people of the world wasn't this way, but sadly they are. I have never been big time where I needed to hire people or anything like that but I did use to try to involve some friends here and there and most of them would always just expect me to give them stuff for nothing. Usually probably my own fault for giving them some a couple times before.. you do that then they start to expect it as a routine thing and think they can hit you up whenever they need more. You soon realize that all of these people really aren't your friends, and if they were in the same situation as you they would never think about giving you anything for free. 

And I also know how hard it is to find someone that is willing to learn. To us this is a hobby, or at least for me I know it is.. I love to grow and to learn. But I am weird like that, every hobby I have ever had I try to learn as much as I possibly can and never stop learning. To me Learning is a hobby of itself, I am not the smartest person in the world but I am probably one of the few people that enjoys learning more then anything else. I used to just sit around and read about random topics all day trying to better understand this or that, or learn the history of something. For most people that you will find to help you grow, this is not their passion or hobby and they do not enjoy learning about it.. to them it would be like a job and something they felt like they had to do instead of something they enjoyed to do. So then it makes it that much harder to teach them anything because they are fighting to learn as little as possible just enough to make you happy. There are also so many other problems one can face, I had a partner awhile back and he is a good guy that I still talk to but he just wasn't capable of learning what I'd try to teach him and he would not put in the same effort as me. 

Here is everyones main problem when it comes down to it - All of the good growers and people that are capable of learning would rather do it for themselves instead of work for you at a lower wage. I mean that makes the most sense to me, so then since all of the smarter ones that have the drive to do so realize they'd make more money doing it themselves rather then getting your hourly wage they go into it for themselves. So then all you are left with are the people that are either not smart enough to learn how to do it themselves, or don't have the drive to work hard at it. This is why I don't think I would ever have more plants then I could personally take care of even if it was my own business.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 26, 2016)

All is right in the world. GLG tracking number in hand. Sorry Jeffy. I take back all those horrible things I said about you. 

On the issue of help and grow partners: I had a partner once and that's when I found out I'm too much of a control freak to work with a partner. If you want it done right...

I've also had people ask to learn about growing. I can't get past seed germination without them getting bored. 

I remember being in junior high and having to go to the library for class. I'd find old books on botany and read every page. Old high times magazines. Asking for advice from the workers at my local nursery at age 16. And on. And on. And on. 

Kinda crazy people think we can give them "everything we know" in a few hours. We been collecting info for a lifetime!

Sorry I'm rambling. The cannaventure bloody diesel got me spinning!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 26, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> To all of you guys that need helpers, it really doesn't surprise me very much that you can't find good help. I wish the people of the world wasn't this way, but sadly they are. I have never been big time where I needed to hire people or anything like that but I did use to try to involve some friends here and there and most of them would always just expect me to give them stuff for nothing. Usually probably my own fault for giving them some a couple times before.. you do that then they start to expect it as a routine thing and think they can hit you up whenever they need more. You soon realize that all of these people really aren't your friends, and if they were in the same situation as you they would never think about giving you anything for free.
> 
> And I also know how hard it is to find someone that is willing to learn. To us this is a hobby, or at least for me I know it is.. I love to grow and to learn. But I am weird like that, every hobby I have ever had I try to learn as much as I possibly can and never stop learning. To me Learning is a hobby of itself, I am not the smartest person in the world but I am probably one of the few people that enjoys learning more then anything else. I used to just sit around and read about random topics all day trying to better understand this or that, or learn the history of something. For most people that you will find to help you grow, this is not their passion or hobby and they do not enjoy learning about it.. to them it would be like a job and something they felt like they had to do instead of something they enjoyed to do. So then it makes it that much harder to teach them anything because they are fighting to learn as little as possible just enough to make you happy. There are also so many other problems one can face, I had a partner awhile back and he is a good guy that I still talk to but he just wasn't capable of learning what I'd try to teach him and he would not put in the same effort as me.
> 
> Here is everyones main problem when it comes down to it - All of the good growers and people that are capable of learning would rather do it for themselves instead of work for you at a lower wage. I mean that makes the most sense to me, so then since all of the smarter ones that have the drive to do so realize they'd make more money doing it themselves rather then getting your hourly wage they go into it for themselves. So then all you are left with are the people that are either not smart enough to learn how to do it themselves, or don't have the drive to work hard at it. This is why I don't think I would ever have more plants then I could personally take care of even if it was my own business.


I'm known by my family/friends as the guy who "goes overboard" with every hobby I take up. 

To that I say: if you're gonna do something, why not do it right?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 26, 2016)

I know it's not bodhi but I'm probably going to hit my bodhis with this cookie wreck stud. Really pretty dude.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm known by my family/friends as the guy who "goes overboard" with every hobby I take up.
> 
> To that I say: if you're gonna do something, why not do it right?


Yea, guys. Its rough. I dont think ppl understand how much work it takes amd how little u actually make. 
ANY ONE who hits it big and needs real help. I got u, just help me pay my damn bills lol i kno i stuggle foing that running the whole damn show.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Apparently you can lol never tried it myself though.
> 
> Agreed man a few beans is nothing to worry about. heck even if it's going on the market so long as it's not fully seeded. The way I see it some people are getting gems as a bonus whether they realize it or not.
> 
> ...


lil toot, bro??


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2016)

I


kmog33 said:


> I know it's not bodhi but I'm probably going to hit my bodhis with this cookie wreck stud. Really pretty dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah mayne!! Very beautiful healthy guy u got there!

Thats feels weird for me to say that lol uncomfortable kinda haha. 

Id be stoked to try him too!


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> All is right in the world. GLG tracking number in hand. Sorry Jeffy. I take back all those horrible things I said about you.
> 
> On the issue of help and grow partners: I had a partner once and that's when I found out I'm too much of a control freak to work with a partner. If you want it done right...
> 
> ...


No yr right bro ive noticed the same think, and im the same way. I try extra hard to be super patient and friendly, and i think ive come a long way from how i was when i was younger. But still im a lil ocd w the way i do things. It may be alot of overkill but the way i see it, if it aint broke...

Still tho, its hard cuz u cant teach someone to be motivated like we are. I feel u tho man its like once i start trying to teach someone something, i cant get out 50 words before noticing that blank stare and i know they cant even hear me anymore, or gaf what im saying for that matter. Maybe its too much info all at once, idk. 

But i guess thats why we re growers and their not


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 26, 2016)

That's another issue I had Bob.. I am not a complete control freak but I like things done right. And when you come to your grow to realize your partner did something completely retarded that you explained to them not to do... it's hard to stay level headed and not explode. I agree completely, I jump into every hobby 100% and I have had quite a few hobbies over the years. You learn a lot from each one of them, and can use it for lots of different things in life. I know gardening is hard work at times, but to me it isn't really that hard. But then again I am used to doing hard work in life and it never really bothered me. I could take care of enough plants to make a killer wage living if this was a state it was legal in and I could sell it. I wouldn't get rich rich, but I'd be turning some good numbers for sure. The only problem I'd have is come trimming time.. that is the part I hate the most. But taking care of multiple lights.. no problem. 

To all of you who are growing out males, I have been looking into different ways to grow them out without building them their own special room because I plant to do a little bit of chucking myself. One thing I seen that looks very simple and would work great for just a couple males is this - Get a couple clear totes at wal-mart or wherever.. and put the plant inside of one of them, with the other clear tote going over top of that one so they connect together. Get some tape and duct tape them suckers together so there is no air leaks around it. Then get some sort of hose that runs down into the soil itself so you can water the plant without taking it out of the totes. Get a small PC style fan for circulation if you feel it is necessary but put one of those small hepa style filters that traps pollen/dust in front of it so no loose pollen comes out of the container. And for collecting pollen put some colored paper around the bottoms of the plant for the pollen to fall onto. You can have the paper lifted off the soil a few inches with some sort of wire support. With this setup you can put the male/s directly in your flowering room and you don't need to build another room with a filter/light etc. I haven't tried this but read it works well.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> To all of you guys that need helpers, it really doesn't surprise me very much that you can't find good help. I wish the people of the world wasn't this way, but sadly they are. I have never been big time where I needed to hire people or anything like that but I did use to try to involve some friends here and there and most of them would always just expect me to give them stuff for nothing. Usually probably my own fault for giving them some a couple times before.. you do that then they start to expect it as a routine thing and think they can hit you up whenever they need more. You soon realize that all of these people really aren't your friends, and if they were in the same situation as you they would never think about giving you anything for free.
> 
> And I also know how hard it is to find someone that is willing to learn. To us this is a hobby, or at least for me I know it is.. I love to grow and to learn. But I am weird like that, every hobby I have ever had I try to learn as much as I possibly can and never stop learning. To me Learning is a hobby of itself, I am not the smartest person in the world but I am probably one of the few people that enjoys learning more then anything else. I used to just sit around and read about random topics all day trying to better understand this or that, or learn the history of something. For most people that you will find to help you grow, this is not their passion or hobby and they do not enjoy learning about it.. to them it would be like a job and something they felt like they had to do instead of something they enjoyed to do. So then it makes it that much harder to teach them anything because they are fighting to learn as little as possible just enough to make you happy. There are also so many other problems one can face, I had a partner awhile back and he is a good guy that I still talk to but he just wasn't capable of learning what I'd try to teach him and he would not put in the same effort as me.
> 
> Here is everyones main problem when it comes down to it - All of the good growers and people that are capable of learning would rather do it for themselves instead of work for you at a lower wage. I mean that makes the most sense to me, so then since all of the smarter ones that have the drive to do so realize they'd make more money doing it themselves rather then getting your hourly wage they go into it for themselves. So then all you are left with are the people that are either not smart enough to learn how to do it themselves, or don't have the drive to work hard at it. This is why I don't think I would ever have more plants then I could personally take care of even if it was my own business.


U hit the nail on the head, bro!!


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 26, 2016)

To all of you that are more used to growing regs.. aren't males usually suppose to show before females? The reason I ask is I am still sexing my plants but I am not that great at telling. I don't ever really know for sure until I see white hairs or balls. So far out of 11 plants I got 2 confirmed males Dream Lotus, and for females I have confirmed 2 Mothers Milk, 2 Silver Mountain, 1 Dream Lotus. So that is 5 girls, and 2 boys so far with 4 unconfirmed. They are about 5-6 days into flower right now and I just took a couple clones from each last night to try out my new DIY aero cloner I built. It just seems like when looking at the other 4 unconfirmed they look more female then male but it is hard to tell with my limited experience on this matter. 

Wish there was better pictures/descriptions describing how to tell earlier. I have seen a couple of them online but never a very good one. Would be nuts if I ended up with 9/11 girls.. so far 5 confirmed girls is already great and was what I was hoping for to start with. And best of all, most of my favorite plants in veg have turned out to be girls  I hope to get a cheap digi camera while they are still in flower so I can start sharing some pics. Money is just extremely tight right now.


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 26, 2016)

Had a few partners over the years and never again. I go overboard with hobbies as well and I can't stand watching someone do something ignorant. I have a buddy that grows now and he wants to partner up bad to split costs. I tell him no way man, I am so super anal about things and he is the EXACT opposite. He has been growing in promix for 3 years now and still argues with me about the need to use a ph/ppm meter when mixing up his nutes. We would literally kill each other if we were partners. Having my own garden means I get things 100% my way and that's the way I like it


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 26, 2016)

To sum it up in short, you can't teach passion.  It comes from the heart.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> To sum it up in short, you can't teach passion.  It comes from the heart.


absofuckinglutely


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 26, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> To all of you that are more used to growing regs.. aren't males usually suppose to show before females? The reason I ask is I am still sexing my plants but I am not that great at telling. I don't ever really know for sure until I see white hairs or balls. So far out of 11 plants I got 2 confirmed males Dream Lotus, and for females I have confirmed 2 Mothers Milk, 2 Silver Mountain, 1 Dream Lotus. So that is 5 girls, and 2 boys so far with 4 unconfirmed. They are about 5-6 days into flower right now and I just took a couple clones from each last night to try out my new DIY aero cloner I built. It just seems like when looking at the other 4 unconfirmed they look more female then male but it is hard to tell with my limited experience on this matter.
> 
> Wish there was better pictures/descriptions describing how to tell earlier. I have seen a couple of them online but never a very good one. Would be nuts if I ended up with 9/11 girls.. so far 5 confirmed girls is already great and was what I was hoping for to start with. And best of all, most of my favorite plants in veg have turned out to be girls  I hope to get a cheap digi camera while they are still in flower so I can start sharing some pics. Money is just extremely tight right now.


The first to show usually tend to be males for me but you will also have some slower dudes that start showing alongside the ladies. And sometimes even a real late showing dude or two(I read somewhere these are the best but I have no experience to say so myself). 

It'll come to you over time. I've gotten real good at sexing early like at the earliest sight of those preflowers. No worries though letting them develop further if you're not super pressed for space because they won't actually drop any pollen until a few weeks into flower.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

I find that when those plants that are to be males receive any minute amount of stress they will show their sex. For instance I start in cups, up pot to 1 gallon, then to 5, but usually if I hold them in cups a little bit longer they will show soon after I up pot to 1 gallon pots. I have had a few which I deemed females then up potted to 5 only to find out they were pretty boys. Its all about growing to me so its no worry, either I will grow those same males out or I kill them and toss into compost pile. When they do show their sex I find it takes a minute before they start pissing out pollen so if you dont catch it right away dont sweat it.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 26, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Had a few partners over the years and never again. I go overboard with hobbies as well and I can't stand watching someone do something ignorant. I have a buddy that grows now and he wants to partner up bad to split costs. I tell him no way man, I am so super anal about things and he is the EXACT opposite. He has been growing in promix for 3 years now and still argues with me about the need to use a ph/ppm meter when mixing up his nutes. We would literally kill each other if we were partners. Having my own garden means I get things 100% my way and that's the way I like it


yes ! never had a partner. dont want one in my garden. even if i did a huge warehouse... could make it a biz... id co-opt one of u dudes first.

other than that , all my free time goes into my garden. from cuts & coco amending to trimming & curing (which is a daily bunch of extra work i dont need) ...you name it. on & on. i like that way. alone. its my zen time. i love to know city life is outside my lab & im diligently doing tranplants a few yards away from all these people. the urban farmer.

this aint a hobby to me. just like surfing (waves) isnt a sport to me... its my lifestyle.

the garden... people think its way easy to grow weed. how wrong could they be !!!

to be a good gardener, one is always learning & pushing the bell curve to new heights. i've learned more from guys here than one my own... honestly & seriously , many fine farmers on this site. many ! i've learned more from st0w than any single person here. one person has influenced every facet of my garden roll. i get comments & PMs all the time about how i do this & that. its magik. its hard work. its dedication to a craft. 

i repeat , imo , growing high quality nugz (white ash & all that !!!) is a craft.

i look at making adjustments w/o help like experimentation. sometimes its better to consult with experts. a helper. not an expert. my personality type is fond of the "expert". id rather argue w/ a genius than an idiot.

just as its great to do research & teach yourself things... with plants though... im pretty specific & i could never work with just any ol helper.

french kitchen logik ===> 2 pros = the work of 10 idiots.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 26, 2016)

Shit. If like 5 of us partnered up from this bodhi thread we could take over the world. lol


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 26, 2016)

Here is a great way to collect pollen if you dont have a dedicated area for males and you want to remain $EN$IMILLA (except for later selectively pollinating lowers or smthn)...

1) Once you identify male, he is showing pollen sacks but before they bust 2) simply snip a nice, but manageable, sized branch 3) insert said branch in tall glass or similar container full of water 4) place glass in window sill or closet away from females under daylight cfl even 5) place parchment paper under glass to collect any spilled pollen 6) once pollen sacks begin to open, dump pollen into storage container, pulling out any plant matter 7) place container in fridge  use pollen at will !!!


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 26, 2016)

Chopped the rest of my testers down today at 72 days.

Boysenberry HP #11
  

and #3


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks D, I thought I read that males generally show first. That is good news for me then, because if I am already at 5 out of 11 girls with 4 more to go.. that means I have a good chance of a couple more of the 4 being girls. I'd love those numbers 7/11 for my first big round of Bodhi. I am just stoked to have the 2 best looking Silver Mtns, and 2 Mothers Milks since I only popped 3 beans of each.. and heck I may get 3/3 for both yet since the other hasn't showed sex. If the others end up being females I wonder if it wasn't due to my grow environment.. I kept them very cool probably 65-70 constantly with just a touch of nitrogen in the soil.. and of course blue spectrum lighting. I don't know how long it takes before a plant has to show sex, but I'd say by 10 days they should all be showing since they weren't small plants when I flipped them. They were all much smaller then I am used to flowering though, but should stretch a lot in flower especially being in the larger 10-15 gallon smart pots. 

ForRealz, thanks for that tip as well. I remember reading that elsewhere but had forgotten about that. I have another question for you, or whoever might know.. How hard is it to keep pollen from tracking with you around the house - Meaning if I put a couple males in their own isolation chamber like I was mentioning, or even if I did the single branch thing you are talking about.. when it came time to collect the pollen what would be necessary so that it didn't blow everywhere throughout the house and end back up in with the girls? I also read that it was best to mix the pollen with flour I believe it was, and lightly brown the flour on the stove first as to get rid of any moisture. Is this something that is worthwhile doing, or would it work just as well to put the pollen straight in the fridge and use it when I felt like it? And last question, is the pollen good to use right after I collect it from the paper after it has dropped or should I leave it somewhere to dry out for a couple of days?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 26, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Chopped the rest of my testers down today at 72 days.
> 
> Boysenberry HP #11
> View attachment 3666765 View attachment 3666755
> ...


Did all your phenos have those longer sativaesque leaves? I have 3 running right now in veg, not yet sexed. One has those same leaves, the other two have very short fat HP type leaves. Wondering if you saw both when you ran them, and any insight.

Very excited for them to finish


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 26, 2016)

Ceramic fish bubbler I'm making for my fly fishing buddy. 

Just needs to be fired, glazed and fired again.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3666839
> Ceramic fish bubbler I'm making for my fly fishing buddy.
> 
> Just needs to be fired, glazed and fired again.


Thats fookin creative! Nice man


----------



## leoshitz (Apr 26, 2016)

9 seeds having a soak. 3 Cougars 3 Silver Lotus, and 3 Goji. Send them some love.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Snapped some shots for IG figured I'd share here too!  I know I posted this strain already a couple times wish I had more variety for y'all.
> 
> Pure Kush Suge x 88g13/hp. If you like kush watch for this one to drop in the future I told Bodhi that this one absolutely deserves a release it's on the same par as the Guava Hashplant in my opinion. This one packs a serious punch!
> 
> ...


u take the best nug shots


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 26, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Thanks D, I thought I read that males generally show first. That is good news for me then, because if I am already at 5 out of 11 girls with 4 more to go.. that means I have a good chance of a couple more of the 4 being girls. I'd love those numbers 7/11 for my first big round of Bodhi. I am just stoked to have the 2 best looking Silver Mtns, and 2 Mothers Milks since I only popped 3 beans of each.. and heck I may get 3/3 for both yet since the other hasn't showed sex. If the others end up being females I wonder if it wasn't due to my grow environment.. I kept them very cool probably 65-70 constantly with just a touch of nitrogen in the soil.. and of course blue spectrum lighting. I don't know how long it takes before a plant has to show sex, but I'd say by 10 days they should all be showing since they weren't small plants when I flipped them. They were all much smaller then I am used to flowering though, but should stretch a lot in flower especially being in the larger 10-15 gallon smart pots.
> 
> ForRealz, thanks for that tip as well. I remember reading that elsewhere but had forgotten about that. I have another question for you, or whoever might know.. How hard is it to keep pollen from tracking with you around the house - Meaning if I put a couple males in their own isolation chamber like I was mentioning, or even if I did the single branch thing you are talking about.. when it came time to collect the pollen what would be necessary so that it didn't blow everywhere throughout the house and end back up in with the girls? I also read that it was best to mix the pollen with flour I believe it was, and lightly brown the flour on the stove first as to get rid of any moisture. Is this something that is worthwhile doing, or would it work just as well to put the pollen straight in the fridge and use it when I felt like it? And last question, is the pollen good to use right after I collect it from the paper after it has dropped or should I leave it somewhere to dry out for a couple of days?


Pollen tracking about?

When you go to collect (and where you're going to house male / male branch), make sure there is little to no circulation. Dont worry about branches needs if you select it right b4 sacks open b/c sacks will open in new environment w/ in couple days. Think cut flowers and their blooms opening after cutting... Also, change clothes and shower b4 going around ladies for added protection.

Flour and storage?

Ive not found this to be necessary to ensure pollen doesn't clump together. I would say, just make sure the humidity is not high when you go to collect / store it.

Can I use right away / need to dry?

I m of belief that if the pollen will "fall" out of the sack w ease then it is immediately active; however, to ensure low moisture content (and I forgot to mention in last post) I put pollen in storage vessel, leave lid off but place parchment over vessel to limit contaminants, and place vessel on top of fridge overnight.

Hope that helps at all !!! Have fun!

HATER DISCLAIMER: I do not claim to have breathed cannabis into existence, I am not the Creator of cannabis...I believe that that divine distinction belongs to God.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

it belongs to nature, but I do agree with all of the other statements on pollen collection and storage.


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> it belongs to nature, but I do agree with all of the other statements on pollen collection and storage.


I believe you're free to believe it originated with Cheech and Chong if you so choose...Im trying out love, tolerance and acceptance (most days anyway) 

Hey, glad we could agree on some points, bro!

*Edited for literary effect.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

well cheech and chong weren't here millions of years ago when the world came to be and neither was god, but as you say we are all entitled to our own opinions.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> All is right in the world. GLG tracking number in hand. Sorry Jeffy. I take back all those horrible things I said about you.
> 
> On the issue of help and grow partners: I had a partner once and that's when I found out I'm too much of a control freak to work with a partner. If you want it done right...
> 
> ...


we would make great neighbors 
i was on overgrow at 17 yrs old . with my first crop in the bushes by the train tracks (ripped off by my first an last partner


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 26, 2016)

genuity said:


> If it's hard to find testers,you best believe it's going to be just as hard to find trust worthy help/worker...with the same love for this life....it's like a unicorn.
> 
> Think TSD.


love the tsd comment. and even caught stow's cut on mr. c ...love to love the failure of my haters.

on the unicorn note. im here for you !


----------



## Joedank (Apr 26, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> love the tsd comment. and even caught stow's cut on mr. c ...love to love the failure of my haters.
> 
> on the unicorn note. im here for you !
> View attachment 3666854


woah woah buddy we got a greenhouse with genstash seeds name on it


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 26, 2016)

It was not my intention to diminish your beliefs, I was simply using Cheech and Chong as a humorous example of how Any belief that one may hold (no matter how different from my own) is rightly and respectfully their belief; further, I whole heartedly believe in their ability to freely express themselves, as I will freely do.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 26, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> u take the best nug shots


I'll second that.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 26, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> It was not my intention to diminish your beliefs, I was simply using Cheech and Chong as a humorous example of how Any belief that one may hold (no matter how different from my own) is rightly and respectfully their belief; further, I whole heartedly believe in their ability to freely express themselves, as I will freely do.


ForRealz.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 26, 2016)

@Amos Otis , Seems as if you speak of the devil and he shall appear... Right after I stated my thoughts on being screwed, lo and behold a package... With two of the smallest shittiest beans I have seen... Since my last transaction with @thebonzaseedbank . Even if these are Lucky Charms (they aren't) they probably won't germ... They'll get the whole treatment tho.. Scuffing, SST soak and straight into my own compost and fine perlite blend.

1) The seeds germ and these are some other bullshit... 2) they just soak up water and start rotting... 3) I'm riding the cereal train to dank town..(Not happening)

If I roll #3 I'll give that Bonza guy a blowjob... Haha

But if I shoot that #1 or #2... I'm shooting all over Mr Bonza's face...

Skeet skeet don't close your eyes asshole!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

Dude I know its not something to laugh at but your description certainly is . I hope you ride the cereal train all the way to fucking dank town, but those others sound more likely (as per your descrip)


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Dude I know its not something to laugh at but your description certainly is . I hope you ride the cereal train all the way to fucking dank town, but those others sound more likely (as per your descrip)


Ya gotta laugh my man! Even during the unpleasant circumstances... I spent $14 and I get to play detective... Sounds like fun.

Fuck you @thebonzaseedbank , right in your face hole til you choke on the funk!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 26, 2016)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayeVOx (Apr 27, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Did all your phenos have those longer sativaesque leaves? I have 3 running right now in veg, not yet sexed. One has those same leaves, the other two have very short fat HP type leaves. Wondering if you saw both when you ran them, and any insight.
> 
> Very excited for them to finish


JP.

Here is a shot a right before i flipped them. #7 in the top middle had some of the thickest leaves of the bunch.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 27, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> JP.
> 
> Here is a shot a right before i flipped them. #7 in the top middle had some of the thickest leaves of the bunch. View attachment 3666915


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3666158
> View attachment 3666159 View attachment 3666160 View attachment 3666162
> It goes: appy thunderfuck, snowqueen, black triangle and niburu.


I've been exploring the third dimension for 17 eons and have seen the beginnings of stars and the end of time (twice). I've counted every single grain of sand in the Serengeti - while Jupiter experienced it's third metaphysical crisis... and this is undoubtedly some of the hottest shit I've ever seen.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks for the info on pollen my friend, it's appreciated. I am thinking about collecting a little bit of Dream Lotus pollen to do some lower branches of my Dream Lotus girl this round.. but I really want to grow out like 10 of them and pick all of the sativa dom girls and boys and breed them together for a little more open pollination to grow out in the future and maybe pass out a little. I also just ordered some 99.99% silver wire, and a speaker terminal to hold them with so that I can make my own colloidal silver, already have everything else I need but a PPM meter and an airstone would be a nice bonus just not necessary from what I read. So fem seeds later this year for me and my friends from the best Bodhi plants  

Al, I wouldn't be surprised if they are Lucky Charms beans the way you described them. The ones I have are very small and greyish looking but they came 14 to the pack and were the last ones available - Bodhi's 2nds from my understanding. So you may very well have some of the Lucky Charms from the seconds drawer like myself. But knowing Bonza it is hard to say.. I love that you tagged them so they will see this and hopefully at least read it even if they don't have the balls to reply.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 27, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/great-lakes-genetics.871947/


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 27, 2016)

i feel better @Bob Zmuda ...glad you're getting those beans. stack$ in a box. 3x what i spent. DragBoatJeffy is slow. super slow. not happy about that , but long as he's accounting for $ and sending out seed. very good. you're getting everything u ordered ? no mention of not having something?


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 27, 2016)

Jeff is the shit! Hooked it up


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 27, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> @Amos Otis , Seems as if you speak of the devil and he shall appear... Right after I stated my thoughts on being screwed, lo and behold a package... With two of the smallest shittiest beans I have seen...


What?........no free auto white widows? ....no Barney's Farm freebees? Dude....you've been screwed!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> it belongs to nature,


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 27, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> View attachment 3667215 Jeff is the shit! Hooked it up


I tested for jaws and let me tell you man them Cerebral assassians are fire bro! I had a pheno smelled like mustard gas lol very nice cerebral high kept me going racy almost lets just say i didnt want to stay put in one spot lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 27, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> i feel better @Bob Zmuda ...glad you're getting those beans. stack$ in a box. 3x what i spent. DragBoatJeffy is slow. super slow. not happy about that , but long as he's accounting for $ and sending out seed. very good. you're getting everything u ordered ? no mention of not having something?


Not sure yet! package is at my PO but not in my box yet. Gonna grab it after work.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 27, 2016)

very good. especially ur order cause its big. im curious to see if you got all ur requested freebie too. not the extra. just ur b-man freebies. did u ask for the nl#6 x appy?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 27, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> very good. especially ur order cause its big. im curious to see if you got all ur requested freebie too. not the extra. just ur b-man freebies. did u ask for the nl#6 x appy?


I did. The message he sent said, "I'm sending everything you requested" (I chose 1 pack of each of the freebies)


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 27, 2016)

great !


----------



## Joedank (Apr 27, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> View attachment 3667215 Jeff is the shit! Hooked it up


that dragonsblood hashplant pack looks super cool . as does the JAWS gear


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2016)

So side branch on the bubba X Durban caught up the the top lol.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Shit. If like 5 of us partnered up from this bodhi thread we could take over the world. lol


BOB i got u man. Lets do it. Email bodhi we r going to take with world with super powered cannabis love. Where shall we headquarters?


----------



## limonene (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello from Great Lakes Genetics 
SORRY FOR THE DELAY SORRY FOR THE DELAY one more time SORRY FOR THE DELAY


Hello 

This is Dragboatjeffy, Due to the over whelming success Of our 420 promo We have fallen behind. We have received over 250 (as of 420) 0rders and I am working as fast as I can to fill them. And more orders are still coming in. I have taken the next week off of my day job, so I can get everyone caught up.

Please understand that every order is loaded with freebies. These are freebies I allowed you to pick. That means each order is customized, and takes longer than normal to fill. Also realize that it is hard to fit all these freebies into 1 box. Some orders are shipping in a larder box.

Once again there is only one of me to fill every order. And I have received notes with just about every order that has came in . I have to read each one to ensure I am giving you my best service.

If you sent your payment tracked and it states it was delivered to my PO box, this means it has been safely delivered and will be processed in the order it arrived.

I am asking people to not Email me about the status of you order unless you feel there was a problem. It is filling up the message board and is not letting me respond to the orders I am trying to process.

If you have sent a message and I have not answered it ,I am very sorry. I have over 1200 e-mails,and every time I ansewer one I get a new one. Most of the question’s that are being asked have been answered in the promo page.

ONCE AGAIN I AM, SORRY AND GIVE MY WORD EVERY ORDER WILL GET HANDLED !!!

THANKS DRAGBOATJEFFY


just got this


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> BOB i got u man. Lets do it. Email bodhi we r going to take with world with super powered cannabis love. Where shall we headquarters?


I'm willing to relocate to USA just sayin.  I want in on this hahahaha.



on the real if anyone had a good opportunity for me to do what I love in a commercial setting I'd be willing to relocate anywhere. You seen my pics.  no drugs, no alcohol, no gambling just ganja in mi brain. HOLLA!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 27, 2016)

That's a very well written mail. Drag's got style.

Update on the 'goji project': 3 of 4 goji 1, 2 of 4 goji 2, and 2 of 2 GDP #2 clones have popped roots. I expect the other gdp and gojis to follow suit. Maybe not the Mace [gdp x goji] , but the parent donor looks extremely masculino in the veg tent anyway. 
 

A week from now I should know who's Bruces and who's Lucys. Quite an attractive lot, I must say. Back row l - r: Mace, goji #1, gdp #2. Front l - r: goji # 2, gdp # 1.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> BOB i got u man. Lets do it. Email bodhi we r going to take with world with super powered cannabis love. Where shall we headquarters?


To: Bodhi
From: uncle bob 
Cc: jdgreen, durbmon
Subject: cannabis world takeover?

Lol!!! Let's set up shop in the Santa Cruz mountains. That way we can befriend the b man and one day he says, "hey bros, go in my seed fridge and help yourself to whatever sounds groovy". 

I can dream right?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 27, 2016)

My thought unpacking this was "this had to take awhile to package." DBJ definitely has his hands full. Got everything I asked for. 

The thing that had me cracking up was his dig at cannazon. On that card up top in the photo it has a package with green customs tape. The sender is:
Mr. C
Titanic lane
Bad attitude
United Kingdom.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3667500
> My thought unpacking this was "this had to take awhile to package." DBJ definitely has his hands full. Got everything I asked for.
> 
> The thing that had me cracking up was his dig at cannazon. On that card up top in the photo it has a package with green customs tape. The sender is:
> ...


I felt the same about packaging. I only have 18 packs but felt like they were jammed in every nook and cranny. Lol I can see how this has been such a slow go. And he has a day job...shiiiiit.


----------



## limonene (Apr 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3667500
> My thought unpacking this was "this had to take awhile to package." DBJ definitely has his hands full. Got everything I asked for.
> 
> The thing that had me cracking up was his dig at cannazon. On that card up top in the photo it has a package with green customs tape. The sender is:
> ...


haha. whats the crack with mr C? I'm sure he sold me some fake ancient og and ssdd seeds a while back. The ssdds actually turned out really nice lol but were nothing like the legit pack i ran last year. The ancient og i got 10 males and the 1 female was soooo runty she yielded about an 1/8th.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 27, 2016)

This has got to be the best thread currently going on RUI with cool peeps. Amazing pics!!

Still waiting on my mail but I expect my GLG order will be arriving tomorrow. Does anyone plan on doing a grow journal for the Wolf Pack or Bingo Pajama's? I plan on journaling SSDD, Sky Lotus (already into wk 2. will post pics soon) and the TT NL#6xAppy and possibly 1 more. I'll be running more than this but journaling can be time consuming though I'd be happy to journal WP or BP if theres a lack of info for either of these.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3667500
> My thought unpacking this was "this had to take awhile to package." DBJ definitely has his hands full. Got everything I asked for.
> 
> The thing that had me cracking up was his dig at cannazon. On that card up top in the photo it has a package with green customs tape. The sender is:
> ...


I hadn't even paid any attention until reading this then I went back took a big old dab, and was reading it, and choked on my shit hard


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2016)

Tangerine_ said:


> This has got to be the best thread currently going on RUI with cool peeps. Amazing pics!!
> 
> Still waiting on my mail but I expect my GLG order will be arriving tomorrow. Does anyone plan on doing a grow journal for the Wolf Pack or Bingo Pajama's? I plan on journaling SSDD, Sky Lotus (already into wk 2. will post pics soon) and the TT NL#6xAppy and possibly 1 more. I'll be running more than this but journaling can be time consuming though I'd be happy to journal WP or BP if theres a lack of info for either of these.


I'll have wolf pack up here and on my thread whenever I get to running them.


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> To: Bodhi
> From: uncle bob
> Cc: jdgreen, durbmon
> Subject: cannabis world takeover?
> ...


Santa cruz...was thinking of moving near san fran. Lets do.this shit


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 27, 2016)

Fuck man. I had a lot of trouble deciding what to pop before 30 new Bodhi packs showed up! Suggestions?

Ps. I got a pm about a week ago that read, " I saw you mention you have too many beans to figure what to pop. Can you just send me some free since you have so many?"


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck man. I had a lot of trouble deciding what to pop before 30 new Bodhi packs showed up! Suggestions?
> 
> Ps. I got a pm about a week ago that read, " I saw you mention you have too many beans to figure what to pop. Can you just send me some free since you have so many?"


First we need to know how many packs you have room to pop. 

and what you're currently running


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 27, 2016)

Jungle Spice, Kalifornia, RM Nigerian x Afghani and Bingo Pajama.

Those would be some of my choices.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 27, 2016)

Tangerine, I don't think anyone has ran the Wolf Pack yet but I would LOVE to see them. Over on another forum with the bodhi thread (ic).. a few pages back someone posted some pics of 2-3 Wolf Pack girls but they were just barely into flowering. I will be keeping my eye out for them to finish. And as far as Bingo Pajama, someone on breedbay might have finished those at one time because I have seen a couple pictures of a Bingo Pajama once I just don't know where they came from. That Kudra is suppose to be some fire, and bring some unique flavors.. I got a couple packs of that one myself. 

I am having the exact same issues on what to run next.. only going to run like 10 at a time, but want to go ahead and get these started so maybe they will show sex before I flower them. Here is what I have my choices limited down to - 
Wolf Pack
Cobra Lips
SSDD
Goji
Heaven Mountain
MoonTang
Mothers Milk
Dream Lotus.
And it can be a mix of say 5 of each, or can be a whole 10 of one strain. Since I already have confirmed 2 Mothers Milk girls, 2 Silver Mtn. girls, 1 Goji girl , and 1 dream lotus girl I don't feel like I need to run full packs of some of these I already have 2 girls of.. or at least that they can wait. I think I have it mostly narrowed down to either my last 9 Goji beans, or pop about the same amount of Dream Lotus. If I don't do the Dream Lotus this round, it will for sure be next round and the good thing about them is the boy Dream Lotuses I had this time showed sex in veg way before the other plants did, plus they are close to twice the size of any of my other plants... so leaning hard on them this round. But the Goji is calling my name too.. really want the Sharpie pheno. And then since I love the Chem funk I am thinking Wolf Pack, Cobra Lips, or Moontang.. but then I wonder how they truly compare to Goji since there isn't that much info out there on them. It really is too hard of a decision sometimes and you just have to stop thinking about it and choose one.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 27, 2016)

Choices choices. Good to have so many


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 27, 2016)

What can any of you guys/gals tell me about the Blue Tarra and the Sunshine Daydream? These appeal to me as they're stated to be excellent for nerve pain........?

Aloha!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 27, 2016)

Really want to see that Kalifornia though. With the raving reviews of Mothers Milk and Goji OG it has gotta be something special!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 27, 2016)

I think my next go will be the 4 long bottom leaf strains together side by side. Just for shits and giggles. Call me crazy but I like to get rid of untested beans first when I get them. They don't get room in my vault. Maybe I'll make a journal, as I see in other threads there's some interest around them.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 27, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> I think my next go will be the 4 long bottom leaf strains together side by side. Just for shits and giggles. Call me crazy but I like to get rid of untested beans first when I get them. They don't get room in my vault. Maybe I'll make a journal, as I see in other threads there's some interest around them.


Just start a reg thread. They are much more read thru imo than journal. I think thats a good way to go about untested beans


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck man. I had a lot of trouble deciding what to pop before 30 new Bodhi packs showed up! Suggestions?


I'd love to see what you think of Kalifornia...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 27, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> First we need to know how many packs you have room to pop.
> 
> and what you're currently running


Room currently to pop about 40 beans. I like your choices. Currently running: top dawg 3chems, ocean grown houdini rift and jawa pie, cannaventure pure animal, in house lemon crippler and purple gsc x animal cookies, Verified genetics Bazooka bumble, dynasty kali snapple x SSH f3, and my own cross of GGG Gawd Dawg x Starflight (bodhi)


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 27, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'd love to see what you think of Kalifornia...


Ok, Kalifornia will be popped for certain.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Room currently to pop about 40 beans. I like your choices. Currently running: top dawg 3chems, ocean grown houdini rift and jawa pie, cannaventure pure animal, in house lemon crippler and purple gsc x animal cookies, Verified genetics Bazooka bumble, dynasty kali snapple x SSH f3, and my own cross of GGG Gawd Dawg x Starflight (bodhi)


That's quite an assortment! Do you keep mothers around/take clones or do you grow from seed every run?


----------



## feva (Apr 27, 2016)

GranolaFunks


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 27, 2016)

@Trich_holmes I thought the same thing and decided to pop the Bad Dog ECSDxLBL since I have two of those. Used the shot glass technique for the first time. 10 small grey seeds went in the cup and only six sprouted, from there only three actually broke ground when planted. The three remaining look healthy enough so far but they're only a few days old. Probably all males lol

To keep it Bodhi related my order came today from Shoe. Mother's Milk and Strawberry Mountain. Yay!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 27, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's quite an assortment! Do you keep mothers around/take clones or do you grow from seed every run?


Depends on what I'm growing (or how much it cost! lol) the top dawg is getting a few runs because I think it's gonna rock and I want my mileage!

Generally speaking though I pop new seeds every run. I think the biggest thing I like about cannabis is the variety. I mean like big time. Even fantastic clone onlys I've had make me bored within 2 runs. It's crazy. I just like to see what's in every bean I can. I'm a pheno hunter that has no end goal basically.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 27, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @Trich_holmes I thought the same thing and decided to pop the Bad Dog ECSDxLBL since I have two of those. Used the shot glass technique for the first time. 10 small grey seeds went in the cup and only six sprouted, from there only three actually broke ground when planted. The three remaining look healthy enough so far but they're only a few days old. Probably all males lol
> 
> To keep it Bodhi related my order came today from Shoe. Mother's Milk and Strawberry Mountain. Yay!


Well here's to hoping there's a killer in there!


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 27, 2016)

@Trich_holmes fingers crossed for you bro! Lol


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 27, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Really want to see that Kalifornia though. With the raving reviews of Mothers Milk and Goji OG it has gotta be something special!


Got 2 kali females goin in in a few weeks. 3ish


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 27, 2016)

I usually run in 5's. Probably do 8 packs of 5. Thinking:
kalifornia
wolf pack
appalachian superskunk
rm nigerian x afghani f2
jungle spice
chem kesey
blue hashplant
sunshine 4


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 27, 2016)

The line up I'm starting this weekend will also include some Top Dawg Star Kush along with Bodhi TT NL#6 x Appy, Appy SuperSkunk, and either Wolf Pack or Jungle Spice. Haven't quite narrowed it down yet. Its haard!

I actually just finished ordering my first tent just for mothers because I know without a doubt I'm going to need it running all this new Bodhi gear. Normally I keep my mothers in the same room I veg but after a serious bout of PM last year that wiped out a few of my beloved moms I'm done with that horseshit. I want my Bodhi mommas protected from such assaults.

And yeah, I got the PM by being careless and breaking a golden rule.  
Never again.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I usually run in 5's. Probably do 8 packs of 5. Thinking:
> kalifornia
> wolf pack
> appalachian superskunk
> ...


Nice lineup


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 27, 2016)

i tried to snatch sunshine4 ...all gone.

did grab guava hashplant & the fuzz freebie.
picked up another pack of dynasty caramel candy kush so i can run all 16 at once.

james bean company.


----------



## Ray black (Apr 28, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> With all of these crosses running out at GLG, why not jump on another bank when the promo goes up? I know GLG was also handing out additional freebies but the buy one get one is still awesome. Too bad I don't have the cash to get much this year.. probably just 2-3 packs from Shoe when his goes live. And that will be it for a couple months on bean buying. It sounds crazy to say, but I already have most crosses I want from B and the ones I don't have should still be around in a couple months.
> 
> @calicat , I am not sure where I read that about the Black Triangle or if it is factual. But I believe I have seen a couple people say it on the forums so far. I just can't remember if it was here or on another one. Seems like it was here, but there are so many pages to go through I doubt I could find it. Also I think the Wookie & SSDD males will be really nice and bring a lot to the table. But I'd also like to see a Chem dominant male that would bring more chem to the crosses like many of Appys phenos did. Do you know what Wookie it is that is Appy dominant he is using? Is it the one he sent out for all of the testers, I believe Wookie #15?
> 
> Bob, is that your Genius Thai plant? Very beautiful for sure.. I have been interested in that cross the past few days. Not sure what the difference is between that and the Genius Thai Extreme. The extreme lists 7 phenos of Thai, so that might be it. Those and the Apollo F4 Select might have to be mine if there is any around in a couple months.


Got black triangle in the vault, probably have a male or two in the pack

Excited to taste her but won't run them for a few more months


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 28, 2016)

I wish I had some straight Chem gear from Top Dawg to pop.. I just want 1 really good pheno of straight chem in the garden but not sure I can get it from any of the Bodhi genetics I have. So think I am going to settle for the Goji this round and look for Sharpie.. the pheno I have already is pretty close to it I think but it is the only female I have so I want to compare it to others. I also got everything in for my Colloidal Silver machine today so femmenized Goji F2's should be interesting to look through. 

I didn't know Shoe offered the Strawberry Mountain with the 4/20 promo or I would have ordered it instead of Bingo Pajama.. it wasn't listed on the list I seen. I already have a lot of flavors from B but that one does sound interesting, can't wait to see what comes of those for you guys. 

Has anyone ever grown out the Stardawg x Goji F3? I have only seen 1 report on it over on the bay and while it looked frosty the buds looked tiny and not what I'd expect out of that cross. I don't know if it was from the grower and the amount of light he used, or if this cross just don't produce much. I believe the Goji F3 is the Boysenberry pheno? Which from the pics I seen looked fairly small but supposedly has great flavors. Could be wrong on this though, if anyone else knows more please let me know. And also would like to know what Stardawg cut was used.. assuming the Guava since B is using that one on a couple other crosses now.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 28, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> I wish I had some straight Chem gear from Top Dawg to pop.. I just want 1 really good pheno of straight chem in the garden but not sure I can get it from any of the Bodhi genetics I have. So think I am going to settle for the Goji this round and look for Sharpie.. the pheno I have already is pretty close to it I think but it is the only female I have so I want to compare it to others. I also got everything in for my Colloidal Silver machine today so femmenized Goji F2's should be interesting to look through.
> 
> I didn't know Shoe offered the Strawberry Mountain with the 4/20 promo or I would have ordered it instead of Bingo Pajama.. it wasn't listed on the list I seen. I already have a lot of flavors from B but that one does sound interesting, can't wait to see what comes of those for you guys.
> 
> Has anyone ever grown out the Stardawg x Goji F3? I have only seen 1 report on it over on the bay and while it looked frosty the buds looked tiny and not what I'd expect out of that cross. I don't know if it was from the grower and the amount of light he used, or if this cross just don't produce much. I believe the Goji F3 is the Boysenberry pheno? Which from the pics I seen looked fairly small but supposedly has great flavors. Could be wrong on this though, if anyone else knows more please let me know. And also would like to know what Stardawg cut was used.. assuming the Guava since B is using that one on a couple other crosses now.


Doc.
You have it I tried to tell you!
Just pop those fuels and you will have chem d!
Straight up bro. Best your gonna get in seed.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks for the recommendation Kona.. I keep forgetting about those since I am so into Bodhi genetics. Did you say you grew those out? And if so what all did you find in there? I just have it in the back of my mind that CSG genetics probably aren't as good as a lot of the Bodhi strains are. I know I am probably wrong but I would love some reassurance from others that have grown the Fuel to tell me it is every bit as good as Bodhi's OG/Appy crosses. If so, I may just pop those and make some F2's.

I think I read the Fuel was also discontinued, is this correct? If so, that would be the main reason for F2's.


----------



## bmgnoot (Apr 28, 2016)

just got my order from SVOC after overnighting the payment before 4/20... sent payment for 2 packs, only got 3 when its supposed to be buy one get one...pretty sloppy..got like $700 worth of $10 off coupons (1 per order) to spread word of mouth i assume. likely will not. will email em to see whats up though.

*got sunshine 4, barefoot doctor, buddha's hand .. 2 of which were going out as freebies anyway


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 28, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> just got my order from SVOC after overnighting the payment before 4/20... sent payment for 2 packs, only got 3 when its supposed to be buy one get one...pretty sloppy..got like $700 worth of $10 off coupons (1 per order) to spread word of mouth i assume. likely will not. will email em to see whats up though.
> 
> *got sunshine 4, barefoot doctor, buddha's hand


Did their promo start before 4/20?


----------



## bmgnoot (Apr 28, 2016)

aye they were posting on instagram buy1get1 spring promotion at least on april 18th maybe earlier. and my payment was signed for at like 10:30am on 4/20


----------



## bmgnoot (Apr 28, 2016)

is whatever i guess i got the 2 i wanted but could have still got them spending almost $100 less for the 3rd pack. loads of seedbanks, usually the promos that drive business.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 28, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> aye they were posting on instagram buy1get1 spring promotion at least on april 18th maybe earlier. and my payment was signed for at like 10:30am on 4/20


Got it. I'm pretty sure they go by when you make the order, not when they receive your cash as far as what freebies go with your order. A bunch of people jumped the gun on glgs bodhi promos and dbj sent out an email saying if you placed an order before the actual start date of the promos, don't expect him to honor them. But if you made the order on the website after the start date of the promos you should for sure contact them.


----------



## bmgnoot (Apr 28, 2016)

i had contacted them once to inquire about making my order he said this


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 28, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> i had contacted them once to inquire about making my order he said this
> View attachment 3668015


I think when they're dolling out promo freebies that's probably true. But if you made the order on the site before their promos, when it goes to get packed the system will probably leave out your freebies. If you definitely were in the promo window I would contact them again as you should have Recieved the promo deal you ordered for.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Depends on what I'm growing (or how much it cost! lol) the top dawg is getting a few runs because I think it's gonna rock and I want my mileage!
> 
> Generally speaking though I pop new seeds every run. I think the biggest thing I like about cannabis is the variety. I mean like big time. Even fantastic clone onlys I've had make me bored within 2 runs. It's crazy. I just like to see what's in every bean I can. I'm a pheno hunter that has no end goal basically.


Yea, I tend to agree.
Two or three runs max. By then I've seen all she can do usually, and my palate needs something fresh.
I get bored easily.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 28, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> just got my order from SVOC after overnighting the payment before 4/20... sent payment for 2 packs, only got 3 when its supposed to be buy one get one...pretty sloppy..got like $700 worth of $10 off coupons (1 per order) to spread word of mouth i assume. likely will not. will email em to see whats up though.
> 
> *got sunshine 4, barefoot doctor, buddha's hand .. 2 of which were going out as freebies anyway


Thats part the reason Ive always been so hesitant to send cash.. sorry to hear about that crap.. hopefully they can make you whole


----------



## kona gold (Apr 28, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Thanks for the recommendation Kona.. I keep forgetting about those since I am so into Bodhi genetics. Did you say you grew those out? And if so what all did you find in there? I just have it in the back of my mind that CSG genetics probably aren't as good as a lot of the Bodhi strains are. I know I am probably wrong but I would love some reassurance from others that have grown the Fuel to tell me it is every bit as good as Bodhi's OG/Appy crosses. If so, I may just pop those and make some F2's.
> 
> I think I read the Fuel was also discontinued, is this correct? If so, that would be the main reason for F2's.


CSG is the real deal! They have great genetics! 
So out of the pack I got, I found several keepers. All very very good.
I had two chem d doms, and one that was like chem d with a little fruity/flowery. Super tasty that one, kinda like tropical candy fruit, with chem d behind it.
But my main one i'm running is all chem d. One of the stinkiest strains out there. Anyone who gets a whiff, want it, and badly! Almost makes me feel like a crack dealer! It's like they become addicted! That's almost a negative quality this stain possesses! 
Potency can be scary, no joke! Super thought provoking, so hope your thinking good thoughts, and can become paranoid. But once past that, happy laughter and cottonmouth.
Flavor is wicked! Dank chem flavor, with a little extra from the diesel. Not sour d, but original d. Original d is similar to chem dog.


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2016)

Stardawg Guava x A11 #2
 
Stardawg Guava x A11 #1
Getting close...


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 28, 2016)

james bean has no more "the fuzz" ask me why i ordered? nah dont bother.
least i got the prof P i wanted. for the free (bogo) picked up the "bingo pajama" instead.

one thing about james beans. dude is prompt ! paid last night. we chat (email) this morning. my shit is in the mail. that's sexy.

howeverm im done w/ 420 promos never again. fuck the hype machine & stoner x-mas.

every time i chop its dank weed x-mas.

im good on b-man too. he got enough of my $ ...his middlemen gimme a headache.


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 28, 2016)

_I'm not being a "hater" - such a stupid word and it's childish and empty to use such pop culture trendy titles to mask what is a TRUE issue. If you want to be narrow minded and use such terminology feel free - but it is completely inaccurate.

Breeders like Bodhi got their start...created a name for themselves...a network for receiving proper breeding parents, etc - as a result of ****.

He uses this site for the sole purpose of generating income and creating financial gain. By all means he should be returning some of that gain, back to the community in which it is generated. It's called loyalty and integrity.

Server space is not free and US Seedbanks are a MASSIVE security risk. I will NOT be putting my information into those databases. The fact he has chosen this distribution method indicates he is more concerned with his own security than that of those purchasing his seeds - and that his first priority is maximizing profits, in spite of placing his customer base at risk. (how quickly we forget CW, Heavens Stairway and OvG)

I have a quarrel with the fact he is leeching from this community - using this site to direct people to unsafe and wildly risky seedbank purchases - and NOT giving anything back financially to support the origin of his rise to popularity - ****. 

The fact is, he really got his start when he was given and used the stolen Blockhead male from Grindhouse. If it wasn't for using that male which was already tested and proven and the foundation of another company, he would have never became the popular breeder he is today...however, no one wants to tell these stories and share these histories. Most people are too busy chasing the proverbial gold at the end of the rainbow to care about such petty things as truth and facts._



*dank.Frank*


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 28, 2016)

will be very, very interesting how b responds. ^^^

dank frank is one of the all time greats. and he passed more than " a few " very dank cuts ( building blocks ) b's way over the years, 98% have no clue ..... besides other breeders. the " cut " master. so if he's got a beef, people should listen. don't get upset, think about the truth by focusing on facts. then everyone can move forward.

he brings up another important issue, how truly stupid it is doing business in usa borders regarding sales. it was proven with green merchant in early 90's, heaven stairway etc .... and after reading all the snowden crap last few years, peeps posting full page adds for glg on the net like its legal ????

at some point that will be the next community " soap opera " when the banks or instagram sharks get smoked by the feds ..... book it. a third grade detective could track down those outlets and crossing state lines, usa borders...... look the f out, bye , bye for a very looong time.


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> _I'm not being a "hater" - such a stupid word and it's childish and empty to use such pop culture trendy titles to mask what is a TRUE issue. If you want to be narrow minded and use such terminology feel free - but it is completely inaccurate.
> 
> Breeders like Bodhi got their start...created a name for themselves...a network for receiving proper breeding parents, etc - as a result of ****.
> 
> ...


Oh snap.......too times.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 28, 2016)

Oh no, I might just stop buying Bodhi after reading that


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 28, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> _I'm not being a "hater" - such a stupid word and it's childish and empty to use such pop culture trendy titles to mask what is a TRUE issue. If you want to be narrow minded and use such terminology feel free - but it is completely inaccurate.
> 
> Breeders like Bodhi got their start...created a name for themselves...a network for receiving proper breeding parents, etc - as a result of ****.
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 28, 2016)

Breeders, seedbanks, fanboys, "haters".... They're all starting to give me headache.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 28, 2016)

Il take my chance with US based banks thank you and fuck customs! And over seas vendors.


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 28, 2016)

I'd use a us bank also. ( illegal state but its just for me and a few peeps, they can come take my 6 outdoor )

Point being, chuckers / breeders, banks selling across borders is very, very, very stupid in 2016. Guys posting contact info on instagram then thousands pass that on and on what could go wrong ... lol. So much has changed over last few years regarding safety, telling nobody. Now it's on blast ....

States broke, feds broke, IRS always hunting down the little guys like this ........ not apple or trump, white collar tax side-step is a no, no without " connections "


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 28, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> _I'm not being a "hater" - such a stupid word and it's childish and empty to use such pop culture trendy titles to mask what is a TRUE issue. If you want to be narrow minded and use such terminology feel free - but it is completely inaccurate.
> 
> Breeders like Bodhi got their start...created a name for themselves...a network for receiving proper breeding parents, etc - as a result of ****.
> 
> ...





SpiderDude said:


> will be very, very interesting how b responds. ^^^
> 
> dank frank is one of the all time greats. and he passed more than " a few " very dank cuts ( building blocks ) b's way over the years, 98% have no clue ..... besides other breeders. the " cut " master. so if he's got a beef, people should listen. don't get upset, think about the truth by focusing on facts. then everyone can move forward.
> 
> ...


So you're saying you are spotless morality... never shorted nobody a few tenths or grams...never slept with one of your boys ole ladies...never got grimy to feed your family...never done any dirt to get ahead of where you were or are now...never.... bullshit !!!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 28, 2016)

Lets get back to bodhi gear talk. All this neg stuff is shit!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 28, 2016)

"Community", you say?


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> "Community", you say?


It's a gated community. .


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2016)

Lucky charms...
 
Man,these are some damn fine plants...


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 28, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> I'd use a us bank also. ( illegal state but its just for me and a few peeps, they can come take my 6 outdoor )
> 
> Point being, chuckers / breeders, banks selling across borders is very, very, very stupid in 2016. Guys posting contact info on instagram then thousands pass that on and on what could go wrong ... lol. So much has changed over last few years regarding safety, telling nobody. Now it's on blast ....
> 
> States broke, feds broke, IRS always hunting down the little guys like this ........ not apple or trump, white collar tax side-step is a no, no without " connections "


This is the exact reason I'm stacking the vault now. This shit could all be gone tomorrow...


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 28, 2016)

@skunkwreck

no , nobody is perfect.

but the " fluffing, verbal hand-job's " are o.k. .... ? heck you read some tester reports, general forum talk about some breeders and you think he's zeus, jordan, nevil.... all rolled into one. a few years ago, peeps talk about strawberry frost like it's nevil's haze, crap like this hype-train pump and dump ...... over and over. peeps cry about me cracking on chuckers/ new breeders, well you think they have better gear than motarebel ? heck no, but you have peeps talking up chuckers untested gear like it's the greatest thing ever, pure unadulterated marketing in all it's glory, give me a break. because the guys a " cool dude/ forum buddy " ...... 

so it goes both ways and shows how f'd upped the community has become over the years. love of the plant, love of the game ? or just some marketing 101' pimping sweet nothings in threads so you can become an " insider " because you give a good report ? indeed, from my point of view nobody is perfect but this industry has been " over-run " by hype, marketing, back-stabing .....

now karma takes a dump on growers in green states, tall money players taking over, laws changing and everyone points at this corruption ??? how about they look at the corruption that has enveloped this industry from within ......


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> Lucky charms...
> View attachment 3668144
> Man,these are some damn fine plants...


Very nice...thick looking colas...does it smell like the cereal ?


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Very nice...thick looking colas...does it smell like the cereal ?


This is smelling like soft marshmallows...or sweet powdery milk..
 

Got anot her one,looking good...smaller profile, shining tric..

And this one
 
Just went in on 420.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 28, 2016)

kona gold said:


> CSG is the real deal! They have great genetics!
> So out of the pack I got, I found several keepers. All very very good.
> I had two chem d doms, and one that was like chem d with a little fruity/flowery. Super tasty that one, kinda like tropical candy fruit, with chem d behind it.
> But my main one i'm running is all chem d. One of the stinkiest strains out there. Anyone who gets a whiff, want it, and badly! Almost makes me feel like a crack dealer! It's like they become addicted! That's almost a negative quality this stain possesses!
> ...


Original Diesel is Chem 91 renamed


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> It's a gated community. .


still these hacks , liars, pu$$ys , fakes , frauds , shit talkers , & thieves dig under the fence... done the appropriate clothing & mingle with the population.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Original Diesel is Chem 91 renamed


Always thought it was a cross of Chem 91?


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 28, 2016)

It was a Chem 91 cut taken to NY and renamed... not to be confused with Sour Diesel which is a cross but ONYCD is Chem 91.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> It was a Chem 91 cut taken to NY and renamed... not to be confused with Sour Diesel which is a cross but ONYCD is Chem 91.


Ah ok I forgot about hearing that story too. I know someone who supposedly has both cuts so I'll ask and see if the Original Diesel he has is the 91 Chem. I know Sour D is Diesel x DNL but I know what goes by ONYCD to be a Topdawg cross 91 Chem x Tresdawg


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 28, 2016)

b-man was breeding ages ago. for dutch passion. why not say that? if he had a proven male... is it not what you do with it? you still need to make crosses , make selections, and make more crosses.

i see the tie-raid as selective reasoning & rationale. bodhi definitely raking in the $. people are gonna hate. did b-man rob, tarnish, and undermine the industry for profit? get the fuck outta here.

why trade a dude like b-man anything? why pass gear? dank frank gave up some gear. now you mad? i set up more people with cuts, start them off trading, replenish their lost shit, and more , should i be mad?

i should be... cause mostly... you dealing w/ unreliables ...just like testers.

u feel fucked over dank frank? u upset over server fees? lol.

imagine if they gank you of $1000 in cash , a QP , and mad cuts from your garden... tell lies on you, team up internet gang bang style, fuck you over some more... from the mouths of fake ass frauds , like wheezer , they'll call you a trouble maker & eternal hater.

who'd do such a thing?

that'd be the type of person posting right here & shopping w/ b-man.

you post that shit from dank frank its incendiary.
you think b-man gonna address that?
no smart biz person would ever.

prove it dank frank. prove you set b-man up with his entire garden & made him successful.

if im a cut master... it aint cause of any single person ... is it?


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ah ok I forgot about hearing that story too. I know someone who supposedly has both cuts so I'll ask and see if the Original Diesel he has is the 91 Chem. I know Sour D is Diesel x DNL but I know what goes by ONYCD to be a Topdawg cross 91 Chem x Tresdawg


That story I told came from JJ Edwards so that's as far as I can take that .


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 28, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> b-man was breeding ages ago. for dutch passion. why not say that? if he had a proven male... is it not what you do with it? you still need to make crosses , make selections, and make more crosses.
> 
> i see the tie-raid as selective reasoning & rationale. bodhi definitely raking in the $. people are gonna hate. did b-man rob, tarnish, and undermine the industry for profit? get the fuck outta here.
> 
> ...


That one quote really doesn't put dank.Franks bitching in context. His whole beef is about Bodhi not dropping on Seed Bay. He thinks because the ICMag thread is 500 pages, Bodhi owes them something. What started as him complaining about that has morphed into him trying to discredit Bodhi's work. Stolen this, chucked that, just a bunch of ICMag drama.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That story I told came from JJ Edwards so that's as far as I can take that .


Yea I remember reading about the renaming of the 91 Chem but ONYCD is def a JJ cross. Supposed to be dropping a 3.0 version of it soon if he hasn't already. I grew a Greenpoint cross with an ONYCD mom and it def wasn't a 91 Chem mom.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 28, 2016)

its stupid.

i was thinking about a similar idea the other day.
b-man is making some of these banks. he's giving them life.

if i knew so & so had a day job , and really was side gigging my beans, maybe i'd say fuck shopping with them.

imagine how not re-stocking the 'tude hurts them if b-man just sells seeds here in the usa?

i think its the call of the purveyor.
b-man can vend his shit whever he pleases.

to say you're at risk buying seeds in the usa... that's slippery slope logic... it's a jab w/ the intention to under-mine.


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 28, 2016)

most " young pups " have no clue about dank frank.

if your questioning his connections, history, passing of cuts from all directions, green thumb, mentoring some of these dudes ...... & never once seen him troll somebody. he's tossed more dank cuts into garbage than 98% have even had access going back into 90's ....

mentored green dot lab out of colorado back in the day on growing, he'd be flipping burgers today without franks kindness ....

.... so dank frank is not just some dude " hating " ..... been around a loooong time.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> Lucky charms...
> 
> Man,these are some damn fine plants...


You get those from Bonza? Al needs hope.....



SpiderDude said:


> well you think they have better gear than motarebel ? heck no....


I'd refer you to herijuana as his claim to fame, and what a load of crap that was and still is, but that was a few years ago. From the little I've looked, it appears he dropped it. So, you could be right _today _for all I know.



SpiderDude said:


> so it goes both ways and shows how f'd upped the community has become over the years.


What is wrong with you people??? "Over the years"?? You people need to face reality - people that make and sell beans for profit, then make a profit, then make and sell more for more profit, are a *business*, very little different from the sellers of lights, nutes, and anything else they believe they can make *$ on *- ya dig? I think you do, based on your criticisms. There are better and worse people in this business, the same as _everywhere. _This continuing idea that seed producers - who make mucho dinero - are in it solely to spread the mystical love vibe of the plant is nuts.

That said, then all praise to the _good business people_ who peddle good products and stand behind them. Most of us would be nowhere w/o them.

If you want to find this mythical loving community, you still have to look mostly underground, to the people who share, trade, and give away their beans, cuts, and smoke to amigos, often asking nothing in return. They lurk among you, I promise.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 28, 2016)

Bodhi has a seed co and makes money, is anyone surprised? US seed companies actually pay the breeders, unlike 90 percent of UK banks. 

Blockhead is a very small element in what made him successful... 

Bodhi gives more testers/freebies than any other breeder, hands down... He's given plenty to the community... 

I've meet Bodhi, I've traded with Bodhi.

Fuck dank frank.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 28, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> I've meet Bodhi, I've traded with Bodhi.


That's pretty cool, kid.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 28, 2016)

me. i could care less what b-man gives back... im more interested in his gear, his knack for breeding, & his genetic library.

the fact that b-man is generous... just adds to the "stand up guy" mystique.

i gave $ to the seed creepo. i gave $ to cannetics & mr. c(ock smoker).
was that smart?

those two groups of individuals aforementioned slandered the shit outta me. & took my $ for server fees. in theory, i paid to get fucked & be-rated by pseudo grow douches that dont make any kind nugz... & they were commenting on my nugz, plants, abilities, & integrity too. 

im a fucking idiot for being that generous.
just like im an idiot for trading & trusting certain people in the past.

vending in the states... and taking control of his product... marketing via [email protected] , in threads like this, etc ....is a smart thing for bodhi to do !

only thing. b-man isnt speaking for the gear.
the gear & growers are speaking for bodhi !


----------



## kona gold (Apr 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Original Diesel is Chem 91 renamed


That was pretty much my idea as well.
That's why it's such a good cross!
Diesel must be a skunk#1, original road kill, hybrid.
Possibly with a kush, afghani, or northern lights. My best guess.


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> You get those from Bonza? Al needs hope.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na,got them from shoe....long time ago.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I remember reading about the renaming of the 91 Chem but ONYCD is def a JJ cross. Supposed to be dropping a 3.0 version of it soon if he hasn't already. I grew a Greenpoint cross with an ONYCD mom and it def wasn't a 91 Chem mom.


My bad JJ's version is the cross you're referring to ONYCD , P-bud said that Chem 91 and Diesel/NYCD are the same . ONYCD is Chem 91 x Tres Dawg (?)


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 28, 2016)

edited by hellraizer30! Dude troll someplace else...


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2016)

For anyone that has had this trait on a plant,and 12/12 it...how did it do?
It's not the whole plant,really just one branch.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> For anyone that has had this trait on a plant,and 12/12 it...how did it do?View attachment 3668256
> It's not the whole plant,really just one branch.


i had a gsog like that. just a few leaves even the clones.... was chunky og flame !


----------



## blackforest (Apr 28, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> james bean has no more "the fuzz" ask me why i ordered? nah dont bother.
> least i got the prof P i wanted. for the free (bogo) picked up the "bingo pajama" instead.
> 
> one thing about james beans. dude is prompt ! paid last night. we chat (email) this morning. my shit is in the mail. that's sexy.
> ...


No worries, I got a pack of The Fuzz. Literally just got done putting the sprouted seeds in root cubes. Popped 6 Goji and 6 The Fuzz. Went through JBC as well. Ordered on Wed night, arrived Sat.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> For anyone that has had this trait on a plant,and 12/12 it...how did it do?View attachment 3668256
> It's not the whole plant,really just one branch.


My Cherry Pie clone did that on one fan leaf but that was all...I pulled it off


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3668048
> Stardawg Guava x A11 #2
> View attachment 3668054
> Stardawg Guava x A11 #1
> Getting close...


Man you KILLED IT! Amazing Job Gen! Looks like a nice yield on top of super quality! (a bunch of clapping hands emojis)


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 28, 2016)

they can slander b-man all day. never hate his seeds. just look at all the fat photos. impossible. you'd rather grow big budda? dinafem? 

with b-man, i have nothing but great experiences. some so-so phenos. but every pack i ever grew , more than any soul making beans, has bomb flowers.

fuck ken. fuck dank frank. fuck haters unless they been hated upon. you been hated on by bodhi? 

im raging cause i come here for weed love. this is THE best thread on RIU. chuck thread tied right up there. 

you posted that all that dank frank shit to play [email protected] games. 

ken lied. that's what the deal is w/ his cup win.
its not the same ball park as breeder steve & his bitch-er-y.
fuck breeder steve. if he's not relevant is that b-man's fault? make some beans. get me some. ill grow & show.

surely b-man is human. he bitched about ken. ken's a fucking liar though. huge one. i dont think it takes a captain ahab to see an ugly white whale of a fraud lie. ken took the harpoon willingly. like a girl actually.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 28, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> they can slander b-man all day. never hate his seeds. just look at all the fat photos. impossible. you'd rather grow big budda? dinafem?
> 
> with b-man, i have nothing but great experiences. some so-so phenos. but every pack i ever grew , more than any soul making beans, has bomb flowers.
> 
> ...


Ok bro we got it...slow deep breaths... now go roll one plz .


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 28, 2016)

all better. smoked some wish mountain, with hash in the middle, & pink cheese on top.

everything ...p e a c h y.
other than my glg order. pee-u.

just dropped a few ssdd in a shot-y too. plop plop fizz fizz.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 28, 2016)

@genuity


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 28, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> they can slander b-man all day. never hate his seeds. just look at all the fat photos. impossible. you'd rather grow big budda? dinafem?
> 
> with b-man, i have nothing but great experiences. some so-so phenos. but every pack i ever grew , more than any soul making beans, has bomb flowers.
> 
> ...


I'm still not sure about his claim of GDP being big bud X purple Urkle. The Urkle I totally see. But I just don't see big bud as the other parent in the cross. Plus he's made at least 2 other claims of where he got it from/it's lineage. One including having the cut fired from a Native American chief from a tribe that "doesn't usually communicate with the white man at all". Ducking crazy shit if it is true, but I don't know that I believe most of what ken says at this point. His new GDP seed crosses also don't look much like the original at all IMO. Like he tried to fake the cross when he had no idea what actually went into it. Maybe the new beans are Urkle X GDP lol.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 28, 2016)

Bubba X Durban. 

Pheno 1














Pheno 2 














Pheno 3



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 28, 2016)

Put my Jabbas clones into flower today! Excited to see how these other phenos develop. Hope it was my fault they hermed last go!

only bout half these are Jabbas.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 28, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> & b attacking ken / gdp over appalachia stolen cut a few years ago in the dudes host forum thread ....... that was o.k. over cup winner. no, that was low class and i told him this at the time. just like now, people do not like hearing the truth sometimes. and when they don't like message the personal attacks and assumptions gather steam.
> 
> now we see how " laughable " _that_ stance was .... indeed nobody is perfect so building up someone as perfect with verbal sweet nothings on canna forums gets old. my beef has always been about the mt. of b.s., i grew up in marketing industry, worked with beta version of adobe photoshop in 90's re-touching, ran drum scanner. So growing up around smoke and mirrors marketing 101' give me a different angle of looking at everything. believe nothing what you hear, half of what you see ......
> 
> karma -


Prove it, show us where Bodhi "attacked" ken... Or are we supposed to take your word for it? I've seen Bodhi comment on the Ken- appy- bay11 situation and he was laid back about it... So let's see the attack you claim he made.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 28, 2016)

Is this the "attack"??



bodhiseeds;5299098 said:


> i dont want to hijack hempluvr's thread so the basic facts are:
> 
> my cut of h&l's appalachia was entered into the cup as bay 11 and won.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 28, 2016)

Again this is a bodhi thread with positive vibes please take your drama someplace else


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 28, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> @skunkwreck
> 
> no , nobody is perfect.
> 
> ...





SpiderDude said:


> @coolkid.02
> 
> it was on cannazon in kens thread a couple years ago long before ken had issues with his partner. bodhi and about 10-15 other started busting on
> " ken's rep " in ken's thread regarding cup winner. you can ask any of these cats i'm sure some of them had different handles back then.
> ...



You guys really have nothin better to do? Ima just chill over here and grow sum this dank


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> For anyone that has had this trait on a plant,and 12/12 it...how did it do?View attachment 3668256
> It's not the whole plant,really just one branch.


My Dream Lotus does that. At first I thought it was a disease of some sort. Nope. Does it every time. Only on a few branches. Almost looks like bleaching with some weird leaf twists. Other than that she grows fine. Had this plant for over a year now. Nothing to worry about IMO.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 28, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Put my Jabbas clones into flower today! Excited to see how these other phenos develop. Hope it was my fault they hermed last go!
> 
> only bout half these are Jabbas.
> View attachment 3668364


Mind telling us- is that a 4x8 w/3 lights? An unorthodox MH/HPS/MH lineup?


----------



## leoshitz (Apr 28, 2016)

Why is all this piss and vinegar in this thread? Just stop already. Nobody really cares.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm really entertained by breeder beefs and strain folklore


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 28, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Mind telling us- is that a 4x8 w/3 lights? An unorthodox MH/HPS/MH lineup?



haha I'm just a broke ass and don't have 3 of each bulb and I've had good results with mixed spectrum in the past. Thanks for reminding me because I'm gonna reverse it to hps>mh>hps for flower and I forgot!

3x600w in there


----------



## limonene (Apr 28, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> @coolkid.02
> 
> it was on cannazon in kens thread a couple years ago long before ken had issues with his partner. bodhi and about 10-15 other started busting on
> " ken's rep " in ken's thread regarding cup winner. you can ask any of these cats i'm sure some of them had different handles back then.
> ...


WE DONT CARE


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 28, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm really entertained by breeder beefs and strain folklore


tbh as an outsider I'll admit I find a lot of it entertaining as well.


----------



## leoshitz (Apr 28, 2016)

Back on topic....
3/3 Cougars Milk popped and look like the strongest seedlings I have ever seen. Really aggressive growth so far. 
3/3 Goji OG popped and look like normal sprouts. 
1/3 Silver Lotus. This makes me sad. The one that sprouted looks weak.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 28, 2016)

Man the hating on Bodhi is real. Some people just hate to see others succeed. It's cool to know about the breeders and what they did to make this and that and yes all breeders uses somebody work unless he working pure landrace stuff only. But to think that a cultivar ie Blockhead is the reason this man is successful isn't the case. Yes he took something great and make something better with it as he has done with a lot of stuff. That's what you call a breeder yet he's always labeled a pollen chucker cus of the many crosses but if he was just chucking you believe he wouldn't have the following he has. His success is due to him giving back and not raping the average grower who can't afford to buy $100+ packs of seeds. No breeder gives more than him look at all the freebies people get. Beef with Ken I can understand like it was said he's a liar and talking about karma which is why his company is a shell of what is was a few years ago. Hell I would be mad too if I was B man but it's no reason to keep throwing shade cus most of us will support him because he does a lot for us period. Him selling seeds through USA banks is him making sure we don't get raped like Attitude and other Euro banks do to us. Shit might hit the fan but the way things are moving don't see that happening. Plus Feds not gonna mess with us small growers don't know any of us who growing 300+ plants so I'll stick with USA banks unless I have to go Euro but man all I can say you know you doing right when the haters always got something to say. Keep doing you Bodhi and as Katt Williams would say get more haters on ya team


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 28, 2016)

Did anyone order Dread Bread? It sounds like it would be really good to use in some crosses.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 28, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> You get those from Bonza? Al needs hope.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mota has his testers on some heri crosses right now, seen some grows going on IG.

P.S. I need a lot more than hope!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Apr 28, 2016)

limonene said:


> Hello from Great Lakes Genetics
> SORRY FOR THE DELAY SORRY FOR THE DELAY one more time SORRY FOR THE DELAY
> 
> 
> ...





limonene said:


> Hello from Great Lakes Genetics
> SORRY FOR THE DELAY SORRY FOR THE DELAY one more time SORRY FOR THE DELAY
> 
> 
> ...




If you don't mind me asking. When did you place your order? I'm just trying to get an idea on how long turn around time is..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 28, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> If you don't mind me asking. When did you place your order? I'm just trying to get an idea on how long turn around time is..


My $ was delivered to the po box on 4/20... Nothin yet


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 28, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> tbh as an outsider I'll admit I find a lot of it entertaining as well.


lol! If it weren't for these Internet shit flinging sessions I wouldn't know who half of these cats are.

Dank frank??


----------



## RORSN (Apr 28, 2016)

Kmog:

Your flowers look great from their pics. Their health just stands out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 28, 2016)

RORSN said:


> Kmog:
> 
> Your flowers look great from their pics. Their health just stands out. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you. This is my first time running aero and I'm glad they're doing as well as they are. Got three pretty interesting phenos. Excited to see how they finish.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man the hating on Bodhi is real. Some people just hate to see others succeed. It's cool to know about the breeders and what they did to make this and that and yes all breeders uses somebody work unless he working pure landrace stuff only. But to think that a cultivar ie Blockhead is the reason this man is successful isn't the case. Yes he took something great and make something better with it as he has done with a lot of stuff. That's what you call a breeder yet he's always labeled a pollen chucker cus of the many crosses but if he was just chucking you believe he wouldn't have the following he has. His success is due to him giving back and not raping the average grower who can't afford to buy $100+ packs of seeds. No breeder gives more than him look at all the freebies people get. Beef with Ken I can understand like it was said he's a liar and talking about karma which is why his company is a shell of what is was a few years ago. Hell I would be mad too if I was B man but it's no reason to keep throwing shade cus most of us will support him because he does a lot for us period. Him selling seeds through USA banks is him making sure we don't get raped like Attitude and other Euro banks do to us. Shit might hit the fan but the way things are moving don't see that happening. Plus Feds not gonna mess with us small growers don't know any of us who growing 300+ plants so I'll stick with USA banks unless I have to go Euro but man all I can say you know you doing right when the haters always got something to say. Keep doing you Bodhi and as Katt Williams would say get more haters on ya team


If you got haters you are doing something right I reckon . But then I ask myself why must their be hate at all in our world, are they not smoking enough fucking cannabis these hating people?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 28, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> lol! If it weren't for these Internet shit flinging sessions I wouldn't know who half of these cats are.
> 
> Dank frank??


You must be a total noob bro! Pshhhhh!


 Kidding. I'm 35 been smoking since 13 and I've never heard of the guy. I must be a newjack as well.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> If you got haters you are doing something right I reckon . But then I ask myself why must their be hate at all in our world, are they not smoking enough fucking cannabis these hating people?


Seriously. I have enough time for work, my dogs, my garden and bangin out the ol' wife now and again.

Oh. And I seem to have enough time to shoot the shit with y'all daily.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Seriously. I have enough time for work, my dogs, my garden, bangin out the ol' wife now and again (or shaving the carrot if shes not in the mood), hiking, making cool smoking devices, art work, and smoking copious amounts of weed


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Apr 28, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> My $ was delivered to the po box on 4/20... Nothin yet[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Mine deliverd on 23rd. I know He's swamped but I'm getting ancy.. Had a frost just take out what I had out there and another seed bank sent squished seeds. There "replacing them" but not soon enough. It's my fault I should have planned better, now I'm a little behind..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> For anyone that has had this trait on a plant,and 12/12 it...how did it do?View attachment 3668256
> It's not the whole plant,really just one branch.


Vpd bro


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 28, 2016)

Gonna spit a little something, see if you know what I mean: mail from James Bean always stirs my Ween, HP4 is sure to be a trichome machine, Silver Mountain because of @limonene , BP cuz @strayfox gear 's Kudra pic was so obscene, and The Fuzz for another member of Team Bean Pheen!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 28, 2016)

No worries guys il just clean up this drama as it comes! Dudes starting to sound like gudkarma


----------



## althor (Apr 28, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> If you don't mind me asking. When did you place your order? I'm just trying to get an idea on how long turn around time is..


 Just to throw this out there.. my money arrived by priority mail last Thursday. I got an email this morning from him saying ...

Sorry for the delay your order will ship tomorrow.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man the hating on Bodhi is real. Some people just hate to see others succeed. It's cool to know about the breeders and what they did to make this and that and yes all breeders uses somebody work unless he working pure landrace stuff only. But to think that a cultivar ie Blockhead is the reason this man is successful isn't the case. Yes he took something great and make something better with it as he has done with a lot of stuff. That's what you call a breeder yet he's always labeled a pollen chucker cus of the many crosses but if he was just chucking you believe he wouldn't have the following he has. His success is due to him giving back and not raping the average grower who can't afford to buy $100+ packs of seeds. No breeder gives more than him look at all the freebies people get. Beef with Ken I can understand like it was said he's a liar and talking about karma which is why his company is a shell of what is was a few years ago. Hell I would be mad too if I was B man but it's no reason to keep throwing shade cus most of us will support him because he does a lot for us period. Him selling seeds through USA banks is him making sure we don't get raped like Attitude and other Euro banks do to us. Shit might hit the fan but the way things are moving don't see that happening. Plus Feds not gonna mess with us small growers don't know any of us who growing 300+ plants so I'll stick with USA banks unless I have to go Euro but man all I can say you know you doing right when the haters always got something to say. Keep doing you Bodhi and as Katt Williams would say get more haters on ya team


More of the Bodhi in my vault was given to me by him rather than being paid for by me! The dude is a giver.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 28, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Did anyone order Dread Bread? It sounds like it would be really good to use in some crosses.


Its Bodhi's favorite shit right now so I've heard down the line... He's using it in some of the Supernatural Selections tester catalog if I'm not mistaken..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 28, 2016)

@genuity , I have a pic of some fan leaves with that on them and a nice nug shot as well.. '97 Blue Moonshine X Purple Sativa NL#5, the better of two ladies. She's just getting in her second run now.. Once I get to my device I'll throw up some shots..


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 28, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> More of the Bodhi in my vault was given to me by him rather than being paid for by me! The dude is a giver.


same here dude I've gotten more testers than I have bought packs but I'm trying to change that. 


and I understand I'm exchanging my grow space/time yadda yadda for those testers but as far as I'm concerned they have all been worthy of sale. And as a bonus I got some super cool strains that I would have likely never chose to buy. Bodhi even gifted me an extra pack after completion of testing on the Deep Line Alchemy simply because I expressed how much I enjoyed it. Just out of the goodness of his heart and he probably knew I wasn't keen on special drops and stuff.

The man is hella generous. I'm very grateful.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 28, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> same here dude I've gotten more testers than I have bought packs but I'm trying to change that.
> 
> 
> and I understand I'm exchanging my grow space/time yadda yadda for those testers but as far as I'm concerned they have all been worthy of sale. And as a bonus I got some super cool strains that I would have likely never chose to buy. Bodhi even gifted me an extra pack after completion of testing on the Deep Line Alchemy simply because I expressed how much I enjoyed it. Just out of the goodness of his heart and he probably knew I wasn't keen on special drops and stuff.
> ...


I don't even count the testers... They all get popped as quickly as my space allows..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 28, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Fixed that for ya.


HA! Thanks bud. You fuckin rock.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 28, 2016)

@genuity , still lookin for the nugs...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 28, 2016)

Anybody know the difference between Chem D and Chem 4?? Any relation? Same strain? I've got Chem D x c99 and Chem 4 x 88g13hp so I was pondering a bit the other day..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 28, 2016)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=100678&page=1
Here's the side by side discussion of the two, I was just wondering the history of the d and the 4

Eta: nvrmnd 
http://www.tokecity.com/forums/showthread.php?44915-History-of-the-Chemdawg-family


----------



## bmgnoot (Apr 28, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> just got my order from SVOC after overnighting the payment before 4/20... sent payment for 2 packs, only got 3 when its supposed to be buy one get one...pretty sloppy..got like $700 worth of $10 off coupons (1 per order) to spread word of mouth i assume. likely will not. will email em to see whats up though.
> 
> *got sunshine 4, barefoot doctor, buddha's hand .. 2 of which were going out as freebies anyway


not to jam up the thread with my problems(even though its running 5 pages a day! hah), but SVOC does tout being a(or THE) main distributor for bodhi gear so it somewhat relevant... after emailing them about this they apologized for the mistake and are rectifying the issue. so giving an A rating on customer service. I totally understand orders being overwhelming on 4/20 and missing a stitch here and there.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 28, 2016)

Never ordered from SVOC. Just never felt the right vibe..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Never ordered from SVOC. Just never felt the right vibe..


I've grabbed gear from him in person.. Your vibe-o-meter is powerful sir..


----------



## bmgnoot (Apr 28, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I've grabbed gear from him in person.. Your vibe-o-meter is powerful sir..


that Vibe-o-meter rating could be spot on and why i didnt leave the A*+* rating. should be right the first time eh!?  as long as theyre willing to fix it i cant be negative though.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Never ordered from SVOC. Just never felt the right vibe..


Same here, I think they're shady when it comes to their stock list and giving people what they ask for.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 28, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Same here, I think they're shady when it comes to their stock list and giving people what they ask for.


Bingo


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 28, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Bingo


Yep! Always seemed like I'd get my 3rd choice. I love banks like GLG that list how many packs are left (and get auto updated with each sale)


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 29, 2016)

Chilled in some natural hot springs with a fat joint of deep line alchemy 2 f2. Tastes like chocolate toffee.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 29, 2016)

@genuity , found one. Finally.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 29, 2016)

Set up the veg tent and wetted some beans..... including the UW Black x DragonsBlood F3 testers!


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 29, 2016)

Awe bummer i missed the Dank frank vs bodhi drama. Prolly cuz i was stupid hi off all this stolen hack weed thats been flying off my shelves for some reason. Im honest tho, i tell my patients that the grandfather of some of these strains was stolen. They dont care tho, they have no morals. 

From now on, im gonna do full on background top secret security checks on ANYONE i buy or am gifted a seed from... Pffff hhahahah


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Apr 29, 2016)

Lol @ the last 6 pages. Please leave Bodhi alone. You'll ruin his business!


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 29, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3668801 Awe bummer i missed the Dank frank vs bodhi drama. Prolly cuz i was stupid hi off all this stolen hack weed thats been flying off my shelves for some reason. Im honest tho, i tell my patients that the grandfather of some of these strains was stolen. They dont care tho, they have no morals.
> 
> From now on, im gonna do full on background top secret security checks on ANYONE i buy or am gifted a seed from... Pffff hhahahahView attachment 3668793View attachment 3668794 View attachment 3668795View attachment 3668797 View attachment 3668800View attachment 3668801


that last cola shot... is that the appy leaning ssdd ? omg ! love it ! how does that specific pheno smoke ? which is your fav pheno ? the 2nd photo is the plant pic for photo #4 & #5 ?

surely your busy but id love to see all ur plants (phenos) for ssdd.

just the leaves actually.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 29, 2016)

got 5 ssdd in a towel.

gonna crack the other 7 on sunday. space them out a little.
clearing out room in my tents now... as ill be flowering off several one & done.

doing the whole pack.
and buying another pack.

i bought the guava hashplant seeds for male hunting.... to cross to a ssdd i find ...and to my own cross... merlin's magik lemon

should look like :: (gdp x double purp dojo) x lemon skunk) x guava hashplant

& i think all b-man's jungle crosses would be excellent to mix with isp chem bx3 (male).

basically, i got $ out to hemp depot too.

orders w/ hemp depot , glg, and james beans.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 29, 2016)

james beans got me in the mail ! dude is prompt ! & professional.

great communication. 

stoked.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 29, 2016)

I got shipment notification too


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 29, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> james beans got me in the mail ! dude is prompt ! & professional.
> 
> great communication.
> 
> stoked.


Nice! Were you able to use credit card or did you send cash?

I might have to make another pickup before the promo runs out.

What I'm considering....

- Boysenberry Hashplant
- Guava Hashplant
- Purple Wookie
- Secret Chief

Anyone grow any of these? Thoughts?

I slept on the Granola Funk and Kalifornia which would have been my first two choices.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Apr 29, 2016)

Just ordered Space Monkey. Excited to finally get some Bodhi gear.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Apr 29, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I got shipment notification too


I ordered around midnight. How long after you ordered did you receive confirmation?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 29, 2016)

less than 24 hours

I got Sunshine Daydream and Blue Tarra. Told him to choose the freebies for me he said no problem


----------



## elkamino (Apr 29, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice! Were you able to use credit card or did you send cash?
> 
> I might have to make another pickup before the promo runs out.
> 
> ...


Credit card worked for me, last week. He told me in an email it was fixed. Beans got to Alaska in a few days too- Blueberry HP, Sunshine 4, Barefoot Doctor and Cobra Lips!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 29, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Credit card worked for me, last week. He told me in an email it was fixed. Beans got to Alaska in a few days too- Blueberry HP, Sunshine 4, Barefoot Doctor and Cobra Lips!


Cool thanks! That Sunshine 4 looks great too


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 29, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Cool thanks! That Sunshine 4 looks great too


same. used cc. no issue. but im watching the transaction & my account. tranaction posted the other day. beans out quik. smooth so far.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Apr 29, 2016)

After several years of being a newb grower, I am glad i pulled the trigger on some Bodhi. It was between Bodhi or Breeders Boutique(42%off promo! ) and in the end the Bogo was too tempting lol. Hopefully I can do them seeds some justice


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 29, 2016)

wish mountain , little more progress this week , with some gorilla glue #4 next door

before the midnight sun really gets going ... gg#4


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 29, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> After several years of being a newb grower, I am glad i pulled the trigger on some Bodhi. It was between Bodhi or Breeders Boutique(42%off promo! ) and in the end the Bogo was too tempting lol. Hopefully I can do them seeds some justice


Good finalists, and good choice. For the record, Breeder's Boutique is always BOGO.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 29, 2016)

cant wait to crack some more BB... cheese surprise ...its (been) in the "to do" pile. by the fall/winter latest.
dog kush i just love her strux. she's got some sexy grow mojo.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 29, 2016)

Popped 4 Dank Zappa, 4 Granola Funk, 4 NL#5 x Appy and 3 of my chuck (Frozen Tangerines X Gigabud) on 3/20. Transplanted to one gals on 3/30. Sexed 8 of them (4F, 4M, 7 ?) on 4/27. Put the known males in my flower room to totally confirm sex, 3 days later I'm sure. Space is tight but I might look to chuck?  

Here's who remains in veg, known boys below.

Not in any order other than height.

From Top- males of NL#5 x Appy, Granola Funk, FTxGig and Dank Zappa. Bent over because I've been poking about their genetalia with a loupe


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 29, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Popped 4 Dank Zappa, 4 Granola Funk, 4 NL#5 x Appy and 3 of my chuck (Frozen Tangerines X Gigabud) on 3/20. Transplanted to one gals on 3/30. Sexed 8 of them (4F, 4M, 7 ?) on 4/27. Put the known males in my flower room to totally confirm sex, 3 days later I'm sure. Space is tight but I might look to chuck?
> 
> Here's who remains in veg, known boys below.
> View attachment 3669082
> ...


I love the look of that Granola Funk!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Apr 29, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Good finalists, and good choice. For the record, Breeder's Boutique is always BOGO.


Wow! Thanks for the info. Im definitely going to get that dog and fireballs next order from BB. I've literally been on and off of riu for 7 years as a guest doing research and just recently made an account. Been seeing Amos', Genuitys, and several others work for a while now and Im glad there are so many helpful members here. You guys rock and i cant wait to get my beans and show off some pics.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 29, 2016)

GDP #1- Ginger Spice
GDP # 2 - Baby Spice
Mace GDP x Goji - Scary Spice
Goji # 1 - Posh Spice
Goji #2 - Ralph [ executed ]

I'll take 80% every time. I'm amazed how the Mace went from a week on death row, to becoming a she beast [ back -L ]. They'll be moved to 5 gals buckets. Lots of clones waiting, in case there's some good smoke in there. I kinda think there could be.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> So you're saying you are spotless morality... never shorted nobody a few tenths or grams...never slept with one of your boys ole ladies...never got grimy to feed your family...never done any dirt to get ahead of where you were or are now...never.... bullshit !!!!!!


am i the only one? not gonna lie, last month i was gonna rob heroin dealers, but got a job instead. never fucked my homies ladys or shorted a gram.


----------



## limonene (Apr 29, 2016)

p


apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3668801 Awe bummer i missed the Dank frank vs bodhi drama. Prolly cuz i was stupid hi off all this stolen hack weed thats been flying off my shelves for some reason. Im honest tho, i tell my patients that the grandfather of some of these strains was stolen. They dont care tho, they have no morals.
> 
> From now on, im gonna do full on background top secret security checks on ANYONE i buy or am gifted a seed from... Pffff hhahahahView attachment 3668793View attachment 3668794 View attachment 3668795View attachment 3668797 View attachment 3668800View attachment 3668801


is that sunshine4? just looking at the label. frosty.


----------



## leoshitz (Apr 29, 2016)

All 9 from James Bean decided to show up. By far my favorite seed shop.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 29, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3668801 Awe bummer i missed the Dank frank vs bodhi drama. Prolly cuz i was stupid hi off all this stolen hack weed thats been flying off my shelves for some reason. Im honest tho, i tell my patients that the grandfather of some of these strains was stolen. They dont care tho, they have no morals.
> 
> From now on, im gonna do full on background top secret security checks on ANYONE i buy or am gifted a seed from... Pffff hhahahahView attachment 3668793View attachment 3668794 View attachment 3668795View attachment 3668797 View attachment 3668800View attachment 3668801


That cola close up in front of the door.. That looks like Bodhi's advertisement shot for SSDD. Beautiful!!


----------



## doniawon (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks like my appy leaner!ill be ordering some ssdd.. can't wsit to see mountain temple n mothers milk. Getting 30"+ colas on 'the reg'


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 29, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Looks like my appy leaner!View attachment 3669378ill be ordering some ssdd.. can't wsit to see mountain temple n mothers milk. Getting 30"+ colas on 'the reg'


We got a donkey show going on over here....


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 29, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Looks like my appy leaner!View attachment 3669378ill be ordering some ssdd.. can't wsit to see mountain temple n mothers milk. Getting 30"+ colas on 'the reg'


What strain is this?


----------



## gabechihua (Apr 29, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> What strain is this?


Same question I was about to ask. Would love me some of that donkey dick action in my garden.


----------



## doniawon (Apr 29, 2016)

Sorry if its redundant at this point. Its 303 jabberwocky...lucky charmsx bio diesel


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 29, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> that last cola shot... is that the appy leaning ssdd ? omg ! love it ! how does that specific pheno smoke ? which is your fav pheno ? the 2nd photo is the plant pic for photo #4 & #5 ?
> 
> surely your busy but id love to see all ur plants (phenos) for ssdd.
> 
> just the leaves actually.


That ones actually tranq eleph v2 i think it tastes like lemon and hash but i think its the pheno known as the ginger. Others have noted ginger and i can kinda taste it.



limonene said:


> p
> 
> is that sunshine4? just looking at the label. frosty.


Its actually just my ssdd #4 pheno. Gonna have to change it cuz i got reall ss4 on the way



Al Yamoni said:


> That cola close up in front of the door.. That looks like Bodhi's advertisement shot for SSDD. Beautiful!!


Very observant i see!! I believe, based on pure speculation, that bodhis pic and this one are the same pheno. Easily the prettiest of my 4 ssdd ladies. Thats my appy dom (tresdawg) leaner. Artificial grape chem flavored. Not expected to say the least. I wanna keep this one for life


----------



## doniawon (Apr 29, 2016)

I love this thread! Best I've seen since I joined in 98'. All these pics and all the info blows my mind on a daily basis. And everyone's cool as can b. No haters! Thank u Bman for providing such great beans for us all to enjoy.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 29, 2016)

ssdd

 
bushy ssdd nug imma bout ready to enjoy.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 29, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Sorry if its redundant at this point. Its 303 jabberwocky...lucky charmsx bio diesel


that plant is beautiful. amazing true life canna donkey [email protected] is that bio-d from 303 seeds? i ran the snow goddess ...was water-mellon flav mind fire fuego.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 29, 2016)

Bout to put a ton of B strains in water.I may even pop 3 of each so I can get 10 going (I've had 23 diff strains going at once before. With a nice moderate feed I've never really had issues; and damn I love variety!)


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 29, 2016)

ssdd... dirty mitten direct cut ...just one long pull from the bubbler.

strong. super. id say "world class" AAA+. 
flavorful. amazingly rich. thick. delicious. smoke.

my jar from 1.5 zips... maybe 60% full... which is not cool.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 29, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> That ones actually tranq eleph v2 i think it tastes like lemon and hash but i think its the pheno known as the ginger. Others have noted ginger and i can kinda taste it.
> 
> 
> Its actually just my ssdd #4 pheno. Gonna have to change it cuz i got reall ss4 on the way
> ...


I want that one!


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 29, 2016)

was thinking about it. ssdd.

berry compote.
w/ a subtle cinnamon finish.
long lasting on the palette.
intense sweetness...
tempered by a
background
of vanilla
bean &
a dash
of nut
meg


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 29, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> ssdd
> View attachment 3669457
> View attachment 3669459
> bushy ssdd nug imma bout ready to enjoy.


Love those tails in the water. Fantastic picture!


----------



## doniawon (Apr 29, 2016)

Yes it is MM..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 30, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> was thinking about it. ssdd.
> 
> berry compote.
> w/ a subtle cinnamon finish.
> ...


Xmas Bud!


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 30, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> will be very, very interesting how b responds. ^^^
> 
> dank frank is one of the all time greats. and he passed more than " a few " very dank cuts ( building blocks ) b's way over the years, 98% have no clue ..... besides other breeders. the " cut " master. so if he's got a beef, people should listen. don't get upset, think about the truth by focusing on facts. then everyone can move forward.
> 
> ...


_i don’t get to post that much anymore due to family and work load so its with a heavy heart my latest post will be to defend myself….

hi frank…

we have not officially met, but i have enjoyed your threads throughout the years. I’m sorry you feel the way you do. it sounds like you have a lot going on, and a lot of things you need to say.
i wish you did not need to use my reputation as your canvas to say them. i don’t have the time to go too deep and for the respect of this site and the community im just going to list a few simple facts..

1: I’ve supported icmag and seedbay for more than ten years. i was one of the first california breeders to list my seeds on seedbay. I’ve taken seed credit for every drop I’ve ever done on seedbay except once when i was in dire straits. seed credit means seedbay gets 75% of the profit, which is fine because i love seeds and its a great way to help support the site and other breeders. i don’t have a vendor forum area, just a ten year old thread as my legacy and its a testament to how much i have grown and created, and shared with the community. i believe it has had a positive effect on icmag as well, enriching the fertile soils of our vast collective correspondence.

2: i do make my living off seed creation, its a hell of lot of work, especially when you do every aspect of it in house, i long for those days when i just grew flowers, made seeds on the side, and only spent an hour or two working each day. these days I’m exhausted, but I’m content and fulfilled, to know that im using my skills and my art form to nourish the community and the movement and it in turn nourishes me, its a symbiotic relationship. i try and be as compassionate as possible and operate with maximum respect and integrity. i don’t really want to have to say this on this site, but its much safer and economical for me and the people that buy bodhi seeds to buy domestic, and your living in a fantasy world if you believe its the oposite. I’ve only ever dealt with dutch grown, clarence, and old pink, all who have shown me mutual respect and kindness. i did not know you were the new voice of icmag, and I’m not sure i want to be apart of it if this is how its going to be…… we are all in this together, caretakers of the most beautiful and healing plant in human history. we have seen so much progress, but we need to have the backs of each other, support and respect, and to have the strength to call things out that are not right, which i believe you were trying to do but just chose the wrong way to do it. all your basic points were valid in the greater scheme of things in regard to support for the site and would have made a great thread where a constructive dialogue could have take place between members, breeders, and admin spurring on a forward solution.


3: making up things to embellish your attack is alarming, and shows lack of intelligence, forethought, and overall respect for yourself and others…. FOR THE RECORD: I’ve never used a male that i have not hand selected my self from seeds I’ve popped. i do not know grindhouse personally or this male you are referencing. i do use a hybrid male that has blockhead in it, the blockhead seeds were from emery or seedbay circa early/mid 2000. my seeds are all tested before they are released (unless noted), and i give all credit where credit is due within my power. we all create in different ways, but the proof is always in the pudding.

I’m sorry if anything i said was overly harsh or too close to the bone, ive been feeling run down lately and its making me a little more sensitive. i know your a good guy, maybe your feeling run down too. so please save your fight for the real battles, i know we as a community have a lot more to weather through. i hope you find peace my friend.

take care
b






ps… i see that your an icmag vendor, so in the spirit of community support for icmag ill match you pack for pack for the server auction. lets change this sour interaction to a healing one.




_

There's Bodhi's response SpiderDude. Well said IMO. Now hopefully frank can chillax and get back to growing.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Apr 30, 2016)

What a humble cat. Wish I had half of his patients...I go for the throat when someone bashes on me. I could def learn a thing or two from B man.


----------



## numberfour (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you JBC. 12 seeds in each packet. 10 days from payment to my door in the UK.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 30, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> _i don’t get to post that much anymore due to family and work load so its with a heavy heart my latest post will be to defend myself….
> 
> hi frank…
> 
> ...



I had to go read some of that thread for myself. My god, dank frank is a whinny biotch.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 30, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Thank you JBC. 12 seeds in each packet. 10 days from payment to my door in the UK.
> 
> View attachment 3669658


Didn't grab any appy crosses?


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 30, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> that last cola shot... is that the appy leaning ssdd ? omg ! love it ! how does that specific pheno smoke ? which is your fav pheno ? the 2nd photo is the plant pic for photo #4 & #5 ?
> 
> surely your busy but id love to see all ur plants (phenos) for ssdd.
> 
> just the leaves actually.





mucha_mota said:


> that last cola shot... is that the appy leaning ssdd ? omg ! love it ! how does that specific pheno smoke ? which is your fav pheno ? the 2nd photo is the plant pic for photo #4 & #5 ?
> 
> surely your busy but id love to see all ur plants (phenos) for ssdd.
> 
> just the leaves actually.


 butter. Least frosty of the 4. Least terpy. Good taste but not great. Tastes like butter but w no undertones like the others. The high is where its at tho. Very medical. Pain relief. Calming high. No speedy heart race no matter how much u smoke, ime. 


 Ssdd2 "spread". Appy leaner i think. But flavor seems a mix of bubba and chem. Not bubbashine b Buttery overtone tho. Bit too Stretchy but biggest yielder. First to go if i gotta cut 1


 Bubbashine leaner. Prob best tasting flowers i ever had. Buttery berry heaven. Bigger flowers. Sweet but not too sweet, yet savory from butter taste. Superb high. Medical pain killer. Not as much a butter cut. Takes away aches n pains, arthritis pain. My fave cut. All around total package- good yeild, Can be taken at 8 but i go 9 maybe 10, great structure for my style, branchy. Narrower leafs than the others just barely. Serrated but not all leafs. Drawback- dnt like to clone. 


 "Wizard hat" pheno. Distinctive sugar leafs. Fatter than others and lay down flat (early flwr) until forced up by fat foxtails (late). Appy(chem) leaner. Sweet chem flav w artificial grape undertone, which switches to grape overtone chem undertone if taken past 9 weeks. Yield increase still after week 9. 10wks min imo because its worth it. Great high similar to others but lacks med pain killer quality. Flav outta this world pretty much just as good as bunbashine leaner imo n if it hadnthe pain killer it would prob be my #1. Lowest yield but just barely. 

Yr in for a treat bro belie dat. Keep us posted on phenos huh


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 30, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Looks like my appy leaner!View attachment 3669378ill be ordering some ssdd.. can't wsit to see mountain temple n mothers milk. Getting 30"+ colas on 'the reg'


Wow!! Never seen a cola like that before. Way to go!!!!!!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I had to go read some of that thread for myself. My god, dank frank is a whinny biotch.


I don't frequent the other site often (this place has the coolest cats ) but I had to pop over and read back through the thread. Whinning would be an understatement!! Of all the breeders to go after, he goes after Bodhi?? Bodhi's generosity to the community is unsurpassed.

IMO, a lot it's pissing and moaning because N. American seedbanks are gaining a foothold in the industry and we're no longer at the mercy of the Euro banks for good genetics. That whole rant about how we're all at risk due to lack of security? Puh leeeaze. 
For many, like myself who live in border towns with points of entry, customs, and the area crawling with Feds, ie, border patrol agents, it can be unnerving waiting for large shipments to arrive...especially with customs no more than a rocks throw away. And we've all had more than a few packages go "missing" over the years.

I'd a lot of respect for dank. Frank and what he's contributed to the weed community so its hard to make sense of all of it. Maybe he hit his head or has a brain damage because the rest of his rants seem to be nothing more than a frothing frenzy of green-eyed indignation

On a more positive note, GLG order arrived yesterday, without issue. I tore into that package like a kid at Christmas. Tons of cool free shit.

I was chatting with a local grower last week who bragged up all the promos he'd gotten with the Tudes Bday/420 order. My thoughts were "yeah, you enjoy those Barney Fs and autos" 

I'll be dropping 40 or so in water today  Bring on the FIRE


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 30, 2016)

Tangerine_ said:


> IMO, a lot it's pissing and moaning because N. American seedbanks are gaining a foothold in the industry and we're no longer at the mercy of the Euro banks for good genetics.


Bingo. That's exactly what it looked like to me too. Sour grapes over losing business to state-side seed banks.


----------



## limonene (Apr 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Bingo. That's exactly what it looked like to me too. Sour grapes over losing business to state-side seed banks.


im in europe and i order all my seeds from the states nowadays. seems like you guys (and us) had such bad experiences ordering from europe you are determined to do things the right way. Long may it continue.


----------



## feva (Apr 30, 2016)

got my package from shoe today! Sunshine 4, chocolate trip f2, barefoot doc. and the fuzz


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 30, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> _i don’t get to post that much anymore due to family and work load so its with a heavy heart my latest post will be to defend myself….
> 
> hi frank…
> 
> ...


THE motherfucking G... Knew that was some bull... Thanks for the info!


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 30, 2016)

This thread gives me the itch to pop more Bodhi, even more so after reading Bodhi's response to all dank.Franks vitriol. I have a tent full of Dynasty and BB babies going right now but next run is definetly going to be a Bodhi only run.

I have Jabbas, Space Cake, Headtrip, F2 Headtrip and RKU. Which one should I SCRoG first?


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 30, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3669715 butter. Least frosty of the 4. Least terpy. Good taste but not great. Tastes like butter but w no undertones like the others. The high is where its at tho. Very medical. Pain relief. Calming high. No speedy heart race no matter how much u smoke, ime.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669718 Ssdd2 "spread". Appy leaner i think. But flavor seems a mix of bubba and chem. Not bubbashine b Buttery overtone tho. Bit too Stretchy but biggest yielder. First to go if i gotta cut 1
> ...


bless. i snatched them on a jump drive for future reference. very nice of you !


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 30, 2016)

if i could get my $ back from GLG , i would. 

really dont wanna do biz w/ "them" at this point. wish i never sent him cash. & i'll never support DBJ's company. ever. you like the guy i totally understand & respeckt another wo/mans opinion. 

i do 10x more work in the kitchen every day. how long does it take to break down cases of chix & make jus de poulet from the carcasses ? 15 hours. one project. multitasking. i do that. and 50 more things every day.

flip side : james bean is proper ! 

my new go to for beans. no dank team. no glg. and cause my credit card got a$$fucked 2x (jb from the seed depot ganked me personally & this wierd shit w/ midweek song) no overseas.

new cut buddy very proper ! ! ! thanks for the beans. wasnt really thinking u'd do that 

plushberry seeds !!!! & gogi og cuts.
the pm express service is the bomb !


----------



## doniawon (Apr 30, 2016)

Has anybody ran the lost tribe? Not bohdi but I'm a fan and thinking of picking some cuts up. Think I'm getting rku [email protected]@


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 30, 2016)

Really taking off.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 30, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Has anybody ran the lost tribe? Not bohdi but I'm a fan and thinking of picking some cuts up. Think I'm getting rku [email protected]@


RKU, some people love it, some hate it lol. I know @Bob Zmuda didnt really care for his. I'd definitely want a berry/chem leaning pheno over the supposed manure/body odor pheno! It's supposed to be a very heavy hitting Indica Dom strain which is why I picked it up, plus the name is awesome.


----------



## doniawon (Apr 30, 2016)

Im told its the "bubble cut" a green pheno. I was always curious about rku's production. She seems to have a very unique plant structure..don't know if I should? 
Hmm thanks Bdog


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 30, 2016)

I understand the what DBJ is going through with orders. Dudes slammed! Also is one of the most honest dudes around. My first JBC was for the 420 promo and i got everything i ordered just like when i order from GLG. Shoe is another outstanding fellow that has always come through! That being said these 3 are the only people i trust personally to order from. US vendors all the way!

As for SVOCA il never order from them again. B sends out may more than enough freebies to allow folks to choose what freebies they want. Random is a thing of the past! So should the bait and switch to...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 30, 2016)

Anybody seen a good thread or grown out that purple wookie?


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 30, 2016)

b-man on the right , make it relevant


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 30, 2016)

pink lemonaide , jtr

relevant? b-man ...to the right.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 30, 2016)

& for you , ken's cut of gdp


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2016)

Hahahahahahaha....not everyone will get this.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 30, 2016)

im never finished. more prefect bombs for flower. u? finished ever? i get done. only after 2 king size.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 30, 2016)

cheech wizard x instant Karma x cheech wizard freebie from years ago. I'm thinking its a sour d leaner in the pic. I have 3 more but I'm not popping til I can S1. (all I need is some STS not sure what I'm waiting for).

Have a good day guys.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 30, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3669715 butter. Least frosty of the 4. Least terpy. Good taste but not great. Tastes like butter but w no undertones like the others. The high is where its at tho. Very medical. Pain relief. Calming high. No speedy heart race no matter how much u smoke, ime.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669718 Ssdd2 "spread". Appy leaner i think. But flavor seems a mix of bubba and chem. Not bubbashine b Buttery overtone tho. Bit too Stretchy but biggest yielder. First to go if i gotta cut 1
> ...


Excellent work and desciptions, well done.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 30, 2016)

respek my shit when u talk my name! lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 30, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3669715 butter. Least frosty of the 4. Least terpy. Good taste but not great. Tastes like butter but w no undertones like the others. The high is where its at tho. Very medical. Pain relief. Calming high. No speedy heart race no matter how much u smoke, ime.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669718 Ssdd2 "spread". Appy leaner i think. But flavor seems a mix of bubba and chem. Not bubbashine b Buttery overtone tho. Bit too Stretchy but biggest yielder. First to go if i gotta cut 1
> ...





Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3669971
> cheech wizard x instant Karma x cheech wizard freebie from years ago. I'm thinking its a sour d leaner in the pic. I have 3 more but I'm not popping til I can S1. (all I need is some STS not sure what I'm waiting for).
> 
> Have a good day guys.




Well done fellas!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 30, 2016)

Also anyone got a link to that ICmag thread? I wouldn't mind reading it.


----------



## limonene (Apr 30, 2016)

DBJ is quality. Just saying.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 30, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> if i could get my $ back from GLG , i would.
> 
> really dont wanna do biz w/ "them" at this point. wish i never sent him cash. & i'll never support DBJ's company. ever. you like the guy i totally understand & respeckt another wo/mans opinion.
> 
> ...


WTF they sell cuts too? Damn.....

I got my beans today 

Trying to decide what to do for my next run.......

From JBC I got SSDD, Blue Tarra, and for freebies they sent me Prayer Towel & Barefoot Doctor. Stupid fast shipping


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 30, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> This thread gives me the itch to pop more Bodhi, even more so after reading Bodhi's response to all dank.Franks vitriol. I have a tent full of Dynasty and BB babies going right now but next run is definetly going to be a Bodhi only run.
> 
> I have Jabbas, Space Cake, Headtrip, F2 Headtrip and RKU. Which one should I SCRoG first?


Space cake!


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 30, 2016)

Back to your regularly scheduled program

Who's next?

Sunshine 4
Silver Mountain
Mother's milk
Wolf pack
Bingo Pajamas
Legend OG x Snow Lotus

I know... decisions, decisions, please give your input, as I'm having a hard time picking. @limonene has me thinking Silver Mountain, but it's a tough decision... you know what I'm talking about!


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 30, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Back to your regularly scheduled program
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> ...


I'd love to see those sunshine in action


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 30, 2016)

Ss


jpdnkstr said:


> Back to your regularly scheduled program
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> ...


SS4 and/or legends og


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Apr 30, 2016)

My aunt chrisy would love this soap opera!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 30, 2016)

@mucha_mota , you're one of the realest cats I've ever encountered, like @akhiymjames said, anyone making sure that I'm smoking good, on 4/20 no less is as true a cat as they come in my book..

That comment about the closet.. Thanks, love that for sure. Stay up brotha.. One day I'll have something close to my old digs back.. In my dreams anyway.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Apr 30, 2016)

I hope everything stays chill around this thread... I'm at the casa battening down the hatches getting ready for this hurricane.... Wish me luck


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 30, 2016)

Been smokin on the Pure Kush Suge x 88g13/hp past couple nights. *vaping on some right now. WHAT IS this one gonna be called? Maaaaaan I'm so curious. Will it even drop? I sure hope so. Anyone in the loop on this? I think I'm gonna need a pack. I told B n Mrs. B that I feel it's on par with the Guava Hashplant. Mega bag appeal, great potency. I highly recommend this one when it drops guys and gals. I used to be kind of turned off by kush's because of it's prevalence on the BM but the more I smoke this it the more I like it. It's really potent but got an upbeat to it. Vaped some after crashing hard off some Dynasty Des Tar last night and it picked me right up! Great for gardening.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 30, 2016)

also jabbas on their 10th day drying. Almost ready for the jars not sure how much longer I can slow it down with the humidifier. Dying to get some pictures for y'all. Crop timed out perfectly because this is the last of my stash so I should be able to get a few days cure in before I dip into the Jabbas.

Bodhi on the left. Dynasty and Peak in the Mid. Mystery seed on the right.


----------



## Nu-Be (May 1, 2016)

I take back the complaint I had about SHOE. Despite the username, he's definitely no Sour Sole. 

On the recommendation of y'all, I started talking to SHOE back in early February 2016 via PM here (I'm not an Instagrammy kinda guy). I only got a few, sporadic responses from him, but a lot of promises. 

Come the 420 sale timeframe, I decided to _not _go through another seedbank or dealer for 420 sales and promos. I was placing a lot of faith in SHOE, moreso because it had been 11 weeks since we started talking and I still didn't have any payment details from him. After he didn't message me the 420 list, I thought I was going to miss out on the mega sale/promo. 

Well, he finally got back in touch with me and offered to *really *make it up to me. He was almost _too _apologetic over something I thought was merely poor customer service and miscommunication (and, thus, not the end of the world). He seemed like a genuinely nice guy, and I was trying to get service from him in a non-standard way (outside of his normal business model), so I figured I'd give him one more chance to come through. It's only money, right?

Today, BIG SHOE more than delivered on his promises!!  He definitely earned his good reputation. 

This is how he made up for it:


 

Let's just say, most of the packs in that pic were free. I paid less than 1/3rd his normal price for the non-freebies. And then, he even gave me double freebies. Wow! I'm pretty speechless. He definitely more than made up for the hassle. 

People said the guy was extremely generous, and I now know this to be true. I won't hesitate to use him again, as long as I can get in touch.

You effing rock, SHOE!


----------



## Nu-Be (May 1, 2016)

And here's the rest of my Bodhi gear:


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 1, 2016)

That's one sexy Bodhi collection Nu-Be!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 1, 2016)

I think we all (me included!) got a bit bitchy about our 420 promo orders. From what I can tell if you ordered from GLG, greenline, shoe or james bean your order is gonna come. 

Sometimes I think we forget what we order is still federally illegal as hell. Remember (very recently) when our only option was to be gouged, greentaped, and shitted on by euro banks? I'm really thankful for our new options. They ain't perfect but I'm pretty happy how the us banks are coming along.

Edit: FWIW I feel I should say the dank team has always done me extremely right. I'd estimate 1/4 of my seeds (a lot) have come from them. No issues. good freebies and quick turnaround. I've heard people have had issues but I never have.


----------



## kmog33 (May 1, 2016)

So anyone else get the strawberry mountain?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 1, 2016)

blackberry lotus


----------



## GrumpyToker (May 1, 2016)

GLG, SHOE, DBJ

You guys talking in code. Where's a good place in the USA that's has some Bodhi in stock.
Seedsman does but there are UK


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 1, 2016)

GrumpyToker said:


> GLG, SHOE, DBJ
> 
> You guys talking in code. Where's a good place in the USA that's has some Bodhi in stock.
> Seedsman does but there are UK


Great Lakes genetics, James bean, shoe is on Instagram. Green line.


----------



## apbx720 (May 1, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> I take back the complaint I had about SHOE. Despite the username, he's definitely no Sour Sole.
> 
> On the recommendation of y'all, I started talking to SHOE back in early February 2016 via PM here (I'm not an Instagrammy kinda guy). I only got a few, sporadic responses from him, but a lot of promises.
> 
> ...


I love the SHOEster!! But im starting to worry a little. Has anyone else not recieved their 420 order?? I prepaid too


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 1, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I love the SHOEster!! But im starting to worry a little. Has anyone else not recieved their 420 order?? I prepaid too


Yes, order received, you may want to send him a friendly reminder


----------



## rikdabrick (May 1, 2016)

Here's a Skywalker OG x Pipeline clone from a tester pack. It's a great plant all around. It has a good functional daytime high and smells like Lemon Pinesol + funk and it's super stinky.
 

And a Jamaicanx Goji OG also from a tester pack. It's got a more stupifying high without couch lock and smells like tart sweet fruit and yogurt. Really lovely.
 

Also I got an email today saying my GLG order was getting sent off on Monday and I got my James Bean Company order on 4-24 which was pretty freaking fast considering JB was probably pretty busy and I'm in Hawaii. No worries on GLG, it's still faster than getting seeds from Europe in most cases.

GOOD JOB JBC!


----------



## MojoRizing (May 1, 2016)

hopefully all the delays with seed orders are coming as a result of unprecedented order volume the likes of which these US based seed banks have never seen or expected. Truly marking a change in how all of us go about getting our genetics.

And hopefully they have learned an important lesson that next year this time they need to hire a few hippy chicks to help fill orders for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 1, 2016)

Amazing pics Bob. That Blackberry Lotus is drool worthy and going on my definitely-gotta-have list. Hows the smoke? I need another Blackberry since I lost my BB Diesel. That one looks quite promising.

Nu-Be, what an awesome order. Must've been fun opening that up!

I woke up this morning pissed to the point of tears over a grow room that isn't coming along according to my specs. My carpenter has been 3 fucking wks throwing up framing for a 8x16 room! A job that should've taken a weekend. I'm outta time, outta patience, and outta room at my current grow. *ok end rant*

Seeing all these pics and how well everyone has done with their orders...well, for some reason it just calms me and helps me to re-center and come up with a new game plan. That, and a few bowl hits of Kosher.

The Dank Team, DragBoatJeff @glg, JamesBean, have all come through for me and I've been more than impressed with the generous offers and quick shipping. I'll still make the occasional overseas order but for the most part my money's staying stateside.

Happy Stoner-Sunday everyone


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 1, 2016)

Quick ?..


Barneys, or bodhi?

Smell, taste, high, overall yield. Which is better?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 1, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Quick ?..
> 
> 
> Barneys, or bodhi?
> ...


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 1, 2016)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 3670534


All right, don't mind me. It was an honest question. I'll dumb it down for you.

Which have better seeds?


----------



## torontoke (May 1, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> All right, don't mind me. It was an honest question. I'll dumb it down for you.
> 
> Which have better seeds?


Is there a barneys thread with over a thousand pages?
Are you being serious?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 1, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> All right, don't mind me. It was an honest question. I'll dumb it down for you.
> 
> Which have better seeds?


You're in the bodhi thread. Just a hunch here, but I think peeps are gonna be partial to Bodhi


----------



## viridis~veritas (May 1, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> All right, don't mind me. It was an honest question. I'll dumb it down for you.
> 
> Which have better seeds?


i understand it as ...years ago , barneys farm stole genetics from reeferman. some of the stuff in their catalog to this day is based off his work. 

& the barney's dude gnarked & got him on lock-down. house raided. all that.

of course after years of punishment for a plant... reeferman is out & goes by charles scott on some forums.

you knew this right ?


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 1, 2016)

viridis~veritas said:


> i understand it as barneys farm stole genetics from reeferman.
> 
> gnarked & got him on lock-down.
> 
> ...


Yeah, thats why I'm asking.


----------



## viridis~veritas (May 1, 2016)

in other words.

b-man all the way bro.

you buy barneys you mine as well be buying swamp donkey seed.
birds of a feather they hack together.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 1, 2016)

viridis~veritas said:


> in other words.
> 
> b-man all the way bro.
> 
> you buy barneys you mine as well be buying swamp donkey seed.


alright, thanks


----------



## viridis~veritas (May 1, 2016)

another convert. ur welcome B.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 1, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> All right, don't mind me. It was an honest question. I'll dumb it down for you.
> 
> Which have better seeds?


Thanks for the dumb down.. for an honest question.. Honestly stupid..

Coulda just checked out any of the countless pages of AAA


----------



## BDOGKush (May 1, 2016)

Barney's or Bodhi 

Good one, I appreciate the laugh first thing in the morning


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 1, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> All right, don't mind me. I'll dumb it down for you.
> 
> Which have better seeds?


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 1, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> Thanks for the dumb down.. for an honest question.. Honestly stupid..
> 
> Coulda just checked out any of the countless pages of AAA


Seeing and hearing different reviews, suggesting barneys is on par with bodhi. acapulco gold, critical kush, tangerine dream...All just as good, and the hype over which is best. people just seem to flag it off as they know better and your the retard. 

I never aimed that towards you btw...


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 1, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Barney's or Bodhi
> 
> Good one, I appreciate the laugh first thing in the morning


You must live one hell of a mundane lifestyle bro, if you think thats funny..


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> You must live one hell of a mundane lifestyle bro, if you think thats funny..


I don't think anyone was trying to be rude but that question is gonna be very funny to Bodhi heads. Apples and Oranges is what your comparing but in this case one is superior to the other and that Bodhi. I know there is good reviews on Barneys gear but most bad. They have money to buy cup wins to hype the gear up. If there gear was good as some would say how come no breeders uses it in there work? We know of many who uses Bodhi and Bodhi uses others but there is no comparison none whatsoever


----------



## limonene (May 1, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> You must live one hell of a mundane lifestyle bro, if you think thats funny..


it is really funny tbh. barneys farm pineapple chunk is the worst pack of seeds I've ever grown out. I wish none of them had germed. Your question is the equivalent of asking which is better mcdonalds or Prime wagyu beef. Good luck with your choices though. My pick would be bodhi.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't think anyone was trying to be rude but that question is gonna be very funny to Bodhi heads. Apples and Oranges is what your comparing but in this case one is superior to the other and that Bodhi. I know there is good reviews on Barneys gear but most bad. They have money to buy cup wins to hype the gear up. If there gear was good as some would say how come no breeders uses it in there work? We know of many who uses Bodhi and Bodhi uses others but there is no comparison none whatsoever


Alright, I'll need to do a little more digging. I'm used to just growing any seed I can get my hands on. Would be nice to grow some "AAA" seeds. 

Genuinely, I just want to see a side by side comparison on what makes bodhi stand out from the rest. Theres alot of people here that seem a little butthurt that I brought up barneys with bodhi. But It's just what I've been reading. Some people say theres absolutely no difference to each. I've seen no proof of it, so I have no idea.

But judging by what people are saying, I guess bodhi is the main man for seeds.


----------



## astronautrob (May 1, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Alright, I'll need to do a little more digging. I'm used to just growing any seed I can get my hands on. Would be nice to grow some "AAA" seeds.
> 
> Genuinely, I just want to see a side by side comparison on what makes bodhi stand out from the rest. Theres alot of people here that seem a little butthurt that I brought up barneys with bodhi. But It's just what I've been reading. Some people say theres absolutely no difference to each. I've seen no proof of it, so I have no idea.
> 
> But judging by what people are saying, I guess bodhi is the main man for seeds.


I don't think anyone in here in "butthurt" but comparing barneys to bodhi is no comparison at all, there are so many levels between the quality that you generally (always) get from barneys seeds (nowadays at least) and the quality of bodhi seeds, and saying that they are comparable in anyway is very funny to most in here. I don't know what you've been reading that has compared the two but you need better sources my friend. Keep reading though, you'll see how hilarious your question is the more you dig


----------



## limonene (May 1, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Alright, I'll need to do a little more digging. I'm used to just growing any seed I can get my hands on. Would be nice to grow some "AAA" seeds.
> 
> Genuinely, I just want to see a side by side comparison on what makes bodhi stand out from the rest. Theres alot of people here that seem a little butthurt that I brought up barneys with bodhi. But It's just what I've been reading. Some people say theres absolutely no difference to each. I've seen no proof of it, so I have no idea.
> 
> But judging by what people are saying, I guess bodhi is the main man for seeds.


what kind of flavours, high etc do you prefer? maybe we can help you choose a pack that best suits you.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 1, 2016)

limonene said:


> what kind of flavours, high etc do you prefer? maybe we can help you choose a pack that best suits you.


^^^^
This ftw!


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 1, 2016)

limonene said:


> what kind of flavours, high etc do you prefer? maybe we can help you choose a pack that best suits you.


Tropical, Citrusy , I heard of one that tastes like pancakes which sounds pretty good  Something that's gunna give a nice heady high

My next grow I wanted to do a SoG, haven't got much space in my apartment. Anything that compares to wonder woman?


----------



## kindnug (May 1, 2016)

The pictures in this thread alone should prove who has the CONSISTENTLY better gear...
I've never had or even seen others barney's strains anywhere near the level of dank Bodhi puts out.


----------



## rocknratm (May 1, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Alright, I'll need to do a little more digging. I'm used to just growing any seed I can get my hands on. Would be nice to grow some "AAA" seeds.
> 
> Genuinely, I just want to see a side by side comparison on what makes bodhi stand out from the rest. Theres alot of people here that seem a little butthurt that I brought up barneys with bodhi. But It's just what I've been reading. Some people say theres absolutely no difference to each. I've seen no proof of it, so I have no idea.
> 
> But judging by what people are saying, I guess bodhi is the main man for seeds.


so im kinda just running my mouth here about theories but here goes-
I think you could get dank from most any breeder out there nowadays- maybe not every strain but most have some fire in their stable. Id like to see smaller breeders thrive, now seems like the golden age of breeding (and cannabis in general). I look around and see tons of breeders who have stuff id like to try, let alone the old attitude stuff I looked at for years until I converted to US seedbanks.

Even if breeders are pollen chucking, dont recessive genetics come out if you start enough plants or bx seeds? Like the genetics are in the makeup of the plant and will come out with enough selective breeding- no? I know very little about breeding, just random bits of random info. I plan on pollen chucking very soon here. I dont mind big variation in phenos, but its also great to start seeds and have uniformity (which I assume takes more exact breeding?).

Now most of us that have been around awhile are looking for something to go above and beyond just dank- some specific quality of the strain that not only sets it apart but also puts it a step above. For me its taste most of all. I appreciate how a plant looks when it grows and the fade can be absolutely beautiful (fall colors anytime of the year!). Yield and structure are also important (low ceilings).
Bodhi has some unique stuff thats super fire. So do alot of other breeders. But I get where people wonder why Barneys farm was even brought up in comparison, but its a forum, why not I guess... 
If Im not mistaken the mendo boys keep a cut of vanilla kush around that they are quite fond of, I think thats fromm Barneys... If anyone follows the tga/mendo dope scene at all. But overall I think you would have a better shot finding dank from Bodhi than Barney.
Long story short there are tons of great breeders, imo the US breeders are doing big things. Not to knock the older style breeders (at least in my mind) like Barney. I dont even know anything about Bodhi location wise actually.... really doesnt matter. I know he kills it and does good work.


----------



## genuity (May 1, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> so im kinda just running my mouth here about theories but here goes-
> I think you could get dank from most any breeder out there nowadays- maybe not every strain but most have some fire in their stable. Id like to see smaller breeders thrive, now seems like the golden age of breeding (and cannabis in general). I look around and see tons of breeders who have stuff id like to try, let alone the old attitude stuff I looked at for years until I converted to US seedbanks.
> 
> Even if breeders are pollen chucking, dont recessive genetics come out if you start enough plants or bx seeds? Like the genetics are in the makeup of the plant and will come out with enough selective breeding- no? I know very little about breeding, just random bits of random info. I plan on pollen chucking very soon here. I dont mind big variation in phenos, but its also great to start seeds and have uniformity (which I assume takes more exact breeding?).
> ...


Super good post....


----------



## doniawon (May 1, 2016)

kindnug said:


> The pictures in this thread alone should prove who has the CONSISTENTLY better gear...
> I've never had or even seen others barney's strains anywhere near the level of dank Bodhi puts out.


U could of done a better comparison than barneys/bohdis... lol but u sir r correct


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 1, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Anything that compares to wonder woman?


Dream Beaver!

I had a crush on Lynda Carter when I was younger, so I could be biased.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 1, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Dream Beaver!
> 
> I had a crush on Lynda Carter when I was younger, so I could be biased.


Hahaha, I'll take a look, Thanks


----------



## kindnug (May 1, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Quick ?..
> 
> 
> Barneys, or bodhi?
> ...


You should have checked the barney thread first before asking those questions.
I have grown barney's junk long ago, and will continue to grow bodhi's gear forever!

I would say it's like comparing a dank-factory to a herm-factory.


----------



## limonene (May 1, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Tropical, Citrusy , I heard of one that tastes like pancakes which sounds pretty good  Something that's gunna give a nice heady high
> 
> My next grow I wanted to do a SoG, haven't got much space in my apartment. Anything that compares to wonder woman?


i guess the pancake tasting strain you mentioned is sunshine daydream so maybe i would recommend orange sunshine to you, it ticks 2 of your likes in 1 strain. However its a new strain and i haven't run it myself but i am SURE it will be fire.
Also satsuma, dream beaver, silver mountain (nice citrus pheno in there). Goji is a great place to start but its not citrusy but is amazing.


----------



## kindnug (May 1, 2016)

Goji OG is a must, + Satsuma for citrus


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 1, 2016)

limonene said:


> i guess the pancake tasting strain you mentioned is sunshine daydream so maybe i would recommend orange sunshine to you, it ticks 2 of your likes in 1 strain. However its a new strain and i haven't run it myself but i am SURE it will be fire.
> Also satsuma, dream beaver, silver mountain (nice citrus pheno in there). Goji is a great place to start but its not citrusy but is amazing.


How much normally would a pack of bodhi's seeds run me for? Lets say, the orange sunshine a pack of 5. the pancake one sounds bomb though!

Which sites do you all get them from? All out of stock on midweeksong


----------



## kindnug (May 1, 2016)

Depends if you want them from US or Euro seedbanks.
~$77-100, but breeder pack is ~11 beans.(sometimes more, never less)


----------



## BDOGKush (May 1, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> You must live one hell of a mundane lifestyle bro, if you think thats funny..


No I've just grown both and know the quality difference between the two breeders. You on the other hand don't know where to buy them or how much a pack of Bodhi even costs.


----------



## limonene (May 1, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> How much normally would a pack of bodhi's seeds run me for? Lets say, the orange sunshine a pack of 5. the pancake one sounds bomb though!
> 
> Which sites do you all get them from? All out of stock on midweeksong


$77 for 11 seeds - the only place i saw with orange sunshine was james bean seeds, its a new strain. I would recommend popping the whole pack, sometimes you have to dig deep for a keeper, sometimes its ALL keepers!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 1, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> How much normally would a pack of bodhi's seeds run me for? Lets say, the orange sunshine a pack of 5. the pancake one sounds bomb though!
> 
> Which sites do you all get them from? All out of stock on midweeksong


It's always buy two, get one free with Bodhi (US banks).

So for $154 you'd get 3 packs of seeds. I don't believe he offers 5 packs anywhere unless you hit up a place that sells single seeds


----------



## limonene (May 1, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's always buy two, get one free with Bodhi (US banks).
> 
> So for $154 you'd get 3 packs of seeds. I don't believe he offers 5 packs anywhere unless you hit up a place that sells single seeds


true that! I'd go for orange sunshine and goji or silver mountain which yields like a beast. Freebies are always great with bodhi too. Show your plants on this thread, we are a friendly lot, honestly!


----------



## doniawon (May 1, 2016)

Love/hate relationship


----------



## ForRealz (May 1, 2016)

limonene said:


> true that! I'd go for orange sunshine and goji or silver mountain which yields like a beast. Freebies are always great with bodhi too. Show your plants on this thread, we are a friendly lot, honestly!


I think Orange Sunshine is soldout... I emailed him week ago when I placed second order and asked if anymore Orange Sunshine, Sunshine 4, Strawberry Mountain, or HP4 was left and he said "only HP4" ...so I grabbed last pack of HP4.

But he does have Goji, Silver Mountain, and Sunshine Daydream. @Feisty1UR


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 1, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> No I've just grown both and know the quality difference between the two breeders. You on the other hand don't know where to buy them or how much a pack of Bodhi even costs.


Alright, take a chill pill friend. Meant no harm by it, just don't see how its funny..

I don't know where to buy them, because I've never bought them before and them seem pretty scarce on the markets. The price on the other hand, well. It could range anywhere between $50-150 from what I've seen. So explain to me how I should know this in the first place if I've never grown bohdi seeds? Instead of talking down to me, telling me what I do know and what I don't know.

Give a fellow grower pointers on where to buy these magical seeds...


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 1, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> I think Orange Sunshine is soldout... I emailed him week ago when I placed second order and asked if anymore Orange Sunshine, Sunshine 4, Strawberry Mountain, or HP4 was left and he said "only HP4" ...so I grabbed last pack of HP4.
> 
> But he does have Goji, Silver Mountain, and Sunshine Daydream. @Feisty1UR


Which do you think I should go for man? Thinking about taking cuttings from a mother and doing a little SoG setup next time 

wait wait wait, where can I find his email?


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 1, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Check out jamesbeancompany they still have the Bodhi buy one get one free deal going through today.


Perfect, thanks for the heads up @GrayeVOx


----------



## GrayeVOx (May 1, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Perfect, thanks for the heads up @GrayeVOx


My bad spoke too soon looks back to buy 2 get 1. Sorry for the bad info.


----------



## ForRealz (May 1, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Perfect, thanks for the heads up @GrayeVOx


You can hit JBC at: [email protected] ...Get that fire! You should have your packs by mid-end of week.


----------



## doniawon (May 1, 2016)

No comment, just random pile of bud, shot! Back to the shit heap for more trimming


----------



## doniawon (May 1, 2016)

Does the orange ssdd smell strong of citrus? Sorry if that a dumbfuck question, I'm full if those.
My jillybean was a lousy yeilder so I'm looking for a replacement


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 1, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> You can hit JBC at: [email protected] ...Get that fire! You should have your packs by mid-end of week.


Shot them an email, waiting on the reply


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 1, 2016)

If anyone wants to help me out, I'd be greatful. Have an idea for my next grow, but I don't know if I'd be able to find a light that is 5-5.5ft long... hahaha

Made a post about it https://www.rollitup.org/t/perpetual-grow-idea-in-a-3x3-tent.907811/


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 1, 2016)

Fwiw out of 10 b strains the chem Kesey was the first to sprout tails. About 12 hours in the shot glass


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 1, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Quick ?..
> 
> 
> Barneys, or bodhi?
> ...


To be fair, I honest to goodness did not think you were asking a serious question. It seriously didn't even occur to me that anyone who's not a new member here would ask since Bodhi has such an enormous following and Barneys has been washed up for quite some time now.
This thread currently has 1183 pages dedicated to Bodhis work. You'd be hard pressed to find the few complaints/disappoints within it_ because there are so few._ I realize not everyone has read every page but c'mon man...you asked a question on a page that has pics/mentions of 28 different Bodhi strains/packs alone! lol. Even your reply to me, I still thought you were kidding around and yanking chains. I meant no harm and was only joking around with you.
Maybe RIU needs a sarcasm font


----------



## mendokush (May 1, 2016)

Just a heads up guy's


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 1, 2016)

mendokush said:


> Just a heads up guy'sView attachment 3671030


Any idea if its buy 2 get 1 free at that price? Even if it isn't, that's still a great deal!


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (May 1, 2016)

Shoe came through again sent money on the 21st had package in the mail on 29th. As always A+ service. I highly recommend headiegardens for any one who hasn't gave them a shot yet. Missing a pack of the fuzz that was another freebie butigifted to a friend.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (May 1, 2016)

Any one have any info on the 89 newf x tok / to moma strayfox tester? Did some digging but have not found much info on the mom. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 1, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So anyone else get the strawberry mountain?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I grabbed one..


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 1, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I love the SHOEster!! But im starting to worry a little. Has anyone else not recieved their 420 order?? I prepaid too


I prepaid well before 4/20 and got my order in my hands on the 25th..I think he just had a list that he added to as orders came in and went down the line checking them off as he filled them..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 1, 2016)

Tangerine_ said:


> Amazing pics Bob. That Blackberry Lotus is drool worthy and going on my definitely-gotta-have list. Hows the smoke? I need another Blackberry since I lost my BB Diesel. That one looks quite promising.
> 
> Nu-Be, what an awesome order. Must've been fun opening that up!
> 
> ...


The blackberry lotus was awesome! Great stone, fantastic taste and bag appeal like crazy.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 1, 2016)

limonene said:


> it is really funny tbh. barneys farm pineapple chunk is the worst pack of seeds I've ever grown out. I wish none of them had germed.


That right there. If this would have happened to me.. Zero germ rate on that sorry ass pack.. It would have saved me a huge long headache.. On the other hand I now know that Barney's is to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> The blackberry lotus was awesome! Great stone, fantastic taste and bag appeal like crazy.


Glad to hear Bob cus the Mrs made me drop some of them. One up now. Testers looking good transplant tomorrow. Get some pics up soon


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 1, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> That right there. If this would have happened to me.. Zero germ rate on that sorry ass pack.. It would have saved me a huge long headache.. On the other hand I now know that Barney's is to be avoided at all costs.


Would you guys bother with freebie Barney seeds? I have like 6 freebies.......


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 1, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Would you guys bother with freebie Barney seeds? I have like 6 freebies.......


I wouldn't even feed them to birds.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 1, 2016)

Lol ok Bob thanks. I appreciate it, don't want to waste time and resources on bad stuff.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I wouldn't even feed them to birds.


@Evil-Mobo , this ^


----------



## doniawon (May 1, 2016)

Are there any other blackberry kush crosses.. blackberry lotus sounds so nice can't wait for bud shots of that one..


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 1, 2016)

Some jabbas stash for y'all  My 2 favorites. Both equally frosty.

Got copies of em both.  I hope they vibe right with me. I wonder which one I'll prefer. Will be hard to let either of these go. 

#4
 

 
#2


----------



## doniawon (May 1, 2016)

Barnrys tangerine dream was a 13 week nightmare. Got about a lb of hay


----------



## doniawon (May 1, 2016)

Durbmon holyshit I can't think after looking at that jabba.. well done!!


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Some jabbas stash for y'all  My 2 favorites. Both equally frosty.
> 
> Got copies of em both.  I hope they vibe right with me. I wonder which one I'll prefer. Will be hard to let either of these go.
> 
> ...


That looks tasty. Great work.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 2, 2016)

Here's that strawberry cereal Goji OG again... First clone run... She's an easy gal for an OG by miles!!


----------



## BadInfluence (May 2, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm trying to decide my next 2 Bodhi strains to pick. I've got a few more cowbell and blueberry hashplant seeds and was wondering if anybody has grown them? The alternative would be Dream Beaver which i haven't grown before, Dank Sinatra (from the first batch of seeds 2 or 3 years ago), Tigers milk and SSDD. 
The Dank Sinatra we've had a few years ago was excellent but only 1 girl from 4 seeds and not a great yield. 
One out of 3 girls of the Tigers milk was very nice, the others were good but no keepers.
2 of our SSDD were girls, one that grew big bushy plants and the other looked completely different, smaller yield but very tasty. Both good but we didn't keep them. 
At the moment we really want to try the more cowbell and the bb hashplant but we're open to recommendations for something to keep for a while.


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 2, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Are there any other blackberry kush crosses.. blackberry lotus sounds so nice can't wait for bud shots of that one..


Not Bodhi, but I've got a blackberry tent. Exotic Blackberrry Cream, In House Fat Purple Pie, and Johnstons Shooks Rum Kush. Hopefully they all berry up for me...


----------



## thewanderer718 (May 2, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Here's that strawberry cereal Goji OG again... First clone run... She's an easy gal for an OG by miles!!View attachment 3671301


Thats a thing of beauty !!!!!!!


----------



## numberfour (May 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Didn't grab any appy crosses?


I really wanted to grab the Cobra Lips (chem3 x appy) as my freebies but... I help a few people out with their medical problems and couldn't pass the opportunity to run a CBD strain to see if it helps them cut back on the morphine and prescription pills.


----------



## toaster struedel (May 2, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I grabbed one..


i got my 3rd choice, buddahs hand, strawberry mountain and wolf pack were gone...


----------



## ky man (May 2, 2016)

numberfour said:


> I really wanted to grab the Cobra Lips (chem3 x appy) as my freebies but... I help a few people out with their medical problems and couldn't pass the opportunity to run a CBD strain to see if it helps them cut back on the morphine and prescription pills.


You need a high thc strain to help get off the pills,Any way that is what a lot of my friends did and they got off the pills that way...ky...PS They said if its not high thc they got bad cramps and keep the shits bad..Hope the info helps.


----------



## ky man (May 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Some jabbas stash for y'all  My 2 favorites. Both equally frosty.
> 
> Got copies of em both.  I hope they vibe right with me. I wonder which one I'll prefer. Will be hard to let either of these go.
> 
> ...


I like the looks of that


----------



## apbx720 (May 2, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Seeing and hearing different reviews, suggesting barneys is on par with bodhi. acapulco gold, critical kush, tangerine dream...All just as good, and the hype over which is best. people just seem to flag it off as they know better and your the retard.
> 
> I never aimed that towards you btw...


Lemme tell u abt my tangerine dream experience... Plant fukd from day 1. Week 5 im flower looked loke it was in beginning of week 2. Smelled like nothin but nasty plant. Not a single tric after 5 weeks. First n only plant i kicked outta my grow(non herm) after midway point. Ever.


----------



## numberfour (May 2, 2016)

ky man said:


> You need a high thc strain to help get off the pills,Any way that is what a lot of my friends did and they got off the pills that way...ky...PS They said if its not high thc they got bad cramps and keep the shits bad..Hope the info helps.


All info helps ky, thanks.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 2, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Lemme tell u abt my tangerine dream experience... Plant fukd from day 1. Week 5 im flower looked loke it was in beginning of week 2. Smelled like nothin but nasty plant. Not a single tric after 5 weeks. First n only plant i kicked outta my grow(non herm) after midway point. Ever.


Alright thanks bud I've made the decision to only stick to bodhis gear. Too many bad reviews for barneys... Any advice on _Sensiseeds_? I've got *10 Feminsed NL seeds* just sitting in a box that I was going to use for my next grow. Cheers


----------



## mendokush (May 2, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Any idea if its buy 2 get 1 free at that price? Even if it isn't, that's still a great deal!


Yes Sir, buy 2 get 1 and he gives freebies of his own, for every pck of Bodhi he gives a 5pk of his freebies, mostly f2's and crosses with B's gear. So if you buy 4pks of Bodhi you will get 2pks of bodhi freebies and 4pks of his freebies. Can't beat that deal anywhere, I used to order from SVOC but now only him and Shoe will get my business


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 2, 2016)

Wolf Pack, Gogi OG, Dream Beaver, Apollo, sprouted tails this morning. 

SSDD, Sky Lotus, and SinCitys Petroleum Nightmare are starting to bite in and explode with growth. The Petro Nightmare is super vigorous. Pics coming soon. I have a lot finished pics of many other strains but I'll need to figure out whats what before posting.
I'm swamped right now trying get another grow room up so it'll be a wk or so. I managed to get all the insulation and poly up yesterday. Still trying to figure out how I'm going to vent 3k with intake and exhaust through a single basement window. (suggestions welcome and sorely needed) I've never grown in a basement 
Only green house, and extra 2nd floor bedrooms, and of course outdoors.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 2, 2016)

mendokush said:


> Yes Sir, buy 2 get 1 and he gives freebies of his own, for every pck of Bodhi he gives a 5pk of his freebies, mostly f2's and crosses with B's gear. So if you buy 4pks of Bodhi you will get 2pks of bodhi freebies and 4pks of his freebies. Can't beat that deal anywhere, I used to order from SVOC but now only him and Shoe will get my business


I've never ordered from SVOC because it seems they decide what packs you get w/ regard to freebies. It just doesn't vibe right with me. I figure if I have to take a leap of faith and send my cash, I should get what I ordered. I think they'd do well to figure out how to keep stock updated the way GLG/JBC/Headies does.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 2, 2016)

Is there a dryer in the basenent or a dryer vent?


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 2, 2016)

Super Silver Hashplant jarred up.
Finally getting a nice slow(ish) dry here in the fucking arid desert..
Lemon lime lavender soap...
Sticky icky.
Yayeeeyay!


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 2, 2016)

Tangerine_ said:


> Wolf Pack, Gogi OG, Dream Beaver, Apollo, sprouted tails this morning.
> 
> SSDD, Sky Lotus, and SinCitys Petroleum Nightmare are starting to bite in and explode with growth. The Petro Nightmare is super vigorous. Pics coming soon. I have a lot finished pics of many other strains but I'll need to figure out whats what before posting.
> I'm swamped right now trying get another grow room up so it'll be a wk or so. I managed to get all the insulation and poly up yesterday. Still trying to figure out how I'm going to vent 3k with intake and exhaust through a single basement window. (suggestions welcome and sorely needed) I've never grown in a basement
> Only green house, and extra 2nd floor bedrooms, and of course outdoors.


I'd kill (somebody shitty) to get my basement back! Easier by miles to control environment underground.. I second the question about a vent, using one window ain't gonna cut it IMO.. Also you should be able to vent into the dead space in the ceiling between the first floor and basement levels.. Forgot what that is called..


----------



## elkamino (May 2, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Super Silver Hashplant jarred up.
> Finally getting a nice slow(ish) dry here in the fucking arid desert..
> Lemon lime lavender soap...
> Sticky icky.
> ...


WTF- those buds... are they dumped-out but still holding the shape of your jar?!


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 2, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Is there a dryer in the basenent or a dryer vent?


No dryer and I've completely enclosed this room, including the ceiling. Its in a non finished basement, 18x8, framed up with 2x4s, 1/2"plywood, insulation, and white poly sealing it in. I feel like air flow is going to be an issue because I'm so used to having 2 full size windows for intake/exhaust in a 14x14 and 10x8 bdrms. Oh and I'm going from a 10' ceiling to a 7'.
I may have bit off more than I can chew


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 2, 2016)

elkamino said:


> WTF- those buds... are they dumped-out but still holding the shape of your jar?!


B-E-A-utiful


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 2, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I'd kill (somebody shitty) to get my basement back! Easier by miles to control environment underground.. I second the question about a vent, using one window ain't gonna cut it IMO.. Also you should be able to vent into the dead space in the ceiling between the first floor and basement levels.. Forgot what that is called..


I have a 2nd window just outside the "room" I could run ducting to but it may end up being 15 plus feet away. I'm not sure how to word this but should the fan used to cool lights be duct out through the longer duct work, out of the room, to the second window (can always cut a hole in the existing plywood) or through the window inside the room only a few ft away? I guess what I'm asking, is would it be easier to control temps if I pull cool air through the window inside the room, exhaust out down several feet of ducting, or just the opposite? If I knew this, I'd have a starting point this morning

Oh, and its still quite chilly where I'm at so I could temporarily vent the warm air up through the floor to help warm the house a bit too.
I know this isn't the correct board, but I trust y'all and am extremely grateful for any advice.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 2, 2016)

mendokush said:


> Yes Sir, buy 2 get 1 and he gives freebies of his own, for every pck of Bodhi he gives a 5pk of his freebies, mostly f2's and crosses with B's gear. So if you buy 4pks of Bodhi you will get 2pks of bodhi freebies and 4pks of his freebies. Can't beat that deal anywhere, I used to order from SVOC but now only him and Shoe will get my business


Wow! That's a steal!

Can you only order from him through Instagram? Cash/money order only, or does he take credit card?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 2, 2016)

Ok, I've made my decision. Orange sunshine is nearly impossible to come across. Sunshine daydream, Goji OG or Silver Mountain are my only options. Which should I pick for my first batch of Bodhi seeds

Edit: And Lotus Larry


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 2, 2016)

Ssdd and gogi are pretty much some of bodhis most favored packs. So I'd say one of those 2 but that silver mountain is pretty well liked as well.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 2, 2016)

The answer is all @fiesty1ur


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 2, 2016)

Btw I got a pack of barneys pc as a freebie and will run em eventually. Hopefully I get something awesome.


----------



## futant (May 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Been smokin on the Pure Kush Suge x 88g13/hp past couple nights. *vaping on some right now. WHAT IS this one gonna be called? Maaaaaan I'm so curious. Will it even drop? I sure hope so. Anyone in the loop on this? I think I'm gonna need a pack. I told B n Mrs. B that I feel it's on par with the Guava Hashplant. Mega bag appeal, great potency. I highly recommend this one when it drops guys and gals. I used to be kind of turned off by kush's because of it's prevalence on the BM but the more I smoke this it the more I like it. It's really potent but got an upbeat to it. Vaped some after crashing hard off some Dynasty Des Tar last night and it picked me right up! Great for gardening.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670297


Farmguy crossed a male of this to his Hawgsbreath clone only, I bet that stuff is FIRE.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 2, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> Btw I got a pack of barneys pc as a freebie and will run em eventually. Hopefully I get something awesome.


I'll ask and see if I can get a mix and match, 3 of each or something?? They do that, right? From Attitude


----------



## futant (May 2, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> alright, thanks


Barney's Farm Vanilla Kush is hands down the absolute worst seed I have ever germinated. I think that jerkoff randomly places bagseed in packs often. Everyone knows every cup the clown has ever won was based on the cost of a cannabis cup after party he picked up the tab on. Hell even Adam Dunn figured out the Dutch CC was purley based on who spent the most money on High Times that weekend and stopped focusing on it.


----------



## Buzz armstrong 420 (May 2, 2016)

tray of bodhi ssdd and goji og


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 2, 2016)

Buzz armstrong 420 said:


> View attachment 3671484 tray of bodhi ssdd and goji og


Lucky guy, where did you get your hands on these? Goji OG is super hard to find

Checked Attitude and they're all out unfortunatly ./


----------



## Buzz armstrong 420 (May 2, 2016)

Been sitting on the seeds


----------



## BDOGKush (May 2, 2016)

Goji OG is easy to find


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 2, 2016)

elkamino said:


> WTF- those buds... are they dumped-out but still holding the shape of your jar?!


Oh yeah baby!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 2, 2016)

Woohoo a bunch of my UW Black x Dragonsblood F3 have popped their head up above ground!


----------



## GreenTools (May 2, 2016)

Barneys tangerine dream - 5 feminized seeds....4 females that looked nothing alike and a male. Came in a breeder package about 9 years ago too. Fucking garbage....do not waste your time.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 2, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Goji OG is easy to find


From where? Cannabis-Seed-Bank is out, attitude is out. Jamesbeancompany... out... Help?


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 2, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> From where? Cannabis-Seed-Bank is out, attitude is out. Jamesbeancompany... out... Help?


Since both the Nepali OG mom and Snow Lotus dad are still around the Goji OG should be fairly easy to find. If anything you might have to wait for a re-stock.

iirc GLG had some in stock last time I checked but that was before 4/20 so not sure.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 2, 2016)

Greatlakesgenetics. Glg


----------



## BDOGKush (May 2, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> From where? Cannabis-Seed-Bank is out, attitude is out. Jamesbeancompany... out... Help?


Midweeksong has them, so does James Bean Co


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 2, 2016)

Alright, thanks all!  Is Goji OG a good first choice? Somebody suggested Orange Sunshine as a favored pick for me  

The banks only sell reg seeds is there an option to pick only Fem seeds?


----------



## limonene (May 2, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Lemme tell u abt my tangerine dream experience... Plant fukd from day 1. Week 5 im flower looked loke it was in beginning of week 2. Smelled like nothin but nasty plant. Not a single tric after 5 weeks. First n only plant i kicked outta my grow(non herm) after midway point. Ever.


Trichless yes. barneys have perfected the art of breeding trichless plants haha. Its good to have the option, everyone these days are breeding super trichy, tasty strains,


Feisty1UR said:


> Alright, thanks all!
> 
> Is Goji OG a good first choice? Somebody suggested Orange Sunshine as a favored pick for me


Haha Goji is THE choice! Just you mentioned citrus in your preferences so i suggested something with a citrus influence. No citrus in Goji but its in most peoples top 5 i imagine. Its an absolute classic IMO, its the dom perignon of strains. However i remember u mentioned u had height restrictions, it does stretch from seed but less so from cut.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 2, 2016)

limonene said:


> Trichless yes. barneys have perfected the art of breeding trichless plants haha. Its good to have the option, everyone these days are breeding super trichy, tasty strains,
> 
> Haha Goji is THE choice! Just you mentioned citrus in your preferences so i suggested something with a citrus influence. No citrus in Goji but its in most peoples top 5 i imagine. Its an absolute classic IMO, its the dom perignon of strains. However i remember u mentioned u had height restrictions, it does stretch from seed but less so from cut.


Alright perfect, I'm grabbing up some Silver Mountain, Satsuma and ofcourse Goji OG  You said it stretches, how much does it stretch by roughly? Height's a big factor for me  Not much you can really do with only a 6ft tall tent indoors


----------



## ShyGuru (May 2, 2016)

@Feisty1UR in regards to your venting question I would personally use the window for exhaust and intake my air directly from the rest of the basement. Basement air tends to be very temperature stable all year whereas outdoor air is hot in summer and cold in winter forcing you to make seasonal adjustments. Just a thought. Good luck


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 2, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @Feisty1UR in regards to your venting question I would personally use the window for exhaust and intake my air directly from the rest of the basement. Basement air tends to be very temperature stable all year whereas outdoor air is hot in summer and cold in winter forcing you to make seasonal adjustments. Just a thought. Good luck


Yeah I use an intake fan with tubing, air gets taken in from my room. So the temps are optimum all the time, I use a carbon filter as an exhaust. thanks for the tip tho 

Extra heat is always good deep in flower, especially where I live haha


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 2, 2016)

Got my Space Monkey and Buddha's Hand from JBC today. Excited to run these. I will post pics as they progress


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 2, 2016)

Look


Feisty1UR said:


> From where? Cannabis-Seed-Bank is out, attitude is out. Jamesbeancompany... out... Help?


Looks like GLG might be out try SVOC


----------



## Joedank (May 2, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3668694
> Chilled in some natural hot springs with a fat joint of deep line alchemy 2 f2. Tastes like chocolate toffee.
> View attachment 3668697


ohh travertine ...very nice
i been there many times  the other pool you can drive right up too is funny with the astroturf around it .lol
good times ... 395 has so many springs !
i am all about natural hot springs ! love my copies of the soakers bible .

on bodhi news i am loving this grapefruit musk of urkle X DBF3 no intersex and way better than the 50 or so urkle crosses i grew as a head grower of my buddies spot in mendo .. 

just to throw this in . i grew GDP, urkle / erkle , and alot of crosses thereof in 2005-2007 or so and man they were CLOSE looking . the standout was the grape ape witch was supposed to be a urkleXGDP Xurkle. could all be bullshit told to the hiill kid ... 
IMO this DBF3 brigs alot more to the urkle party .... but always remrmber i am just a bull sucking fanboy .... of all pollen jocks


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 2, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Look
> 
> Looks like GLG might be out try SVOC


Sorry, what does SVOC stand for? New to all the slang seedbank names  Talking about seeds, how many would I need to buy to guarantee atleast 1 female?


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 2, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Sorry, what does SVOC stand for? New to all the slang seedbank names  Talking about seeds, how many would I need to buy to guarantee atleast 1 female?


Seed Vault of California / Holisticnursery.com

@seedvaultofca1 on instagram

[email protected]


----------



## mendokush (May 2, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Wow! That's a steal!
> 
> Can you only order from him through Instagram? Cash/money order only, or does he take credit card?
> 
> Thanks for the info!


No CC, only cash or money order and you can email him your order as well.
[email protected] is his email address


----------



## Bubbashine (May 2, 2016)

Getting flushed now SSDD & Shoji OG.


----------



## Worcester (May 2, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Alright, thanks all!  Is Goji OG a good first choice? Somebody suggested Orange Sunshine as a favored pick for me
> 
> The banks only sell reg seeds is there an option to pick only Fem seeds?


No on the Bodhi fem seeds...Midweek Song had what you're looking for,check their web site...


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 2, 2016)

Worcester said:


> No on the Bodhi fem seeds...Midweek Song had what you're looking for,check their web site...


Ight thanks, so how would I know if a seed is fem or not? Is it just 50/50 chance you get what you get? I'd rather spend my cash knowing for sure I'm getting something that is a guaranteed female instead of getting a bag full of male seeds...


----------



## limonene (May 2, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Ight thanks, so how would I know if a seed is fem or not? Is it just 50/50 chance you get what you get? I'd rather spend my cash knowing for sure I'm getting something that is a guaranteed female instead of getting a bag full of male seeds...


Better get some barneys fems then.


----------



## Bubbashine (May 2, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Ight thanks, so how would I know if a seed is fem or not? Is it just 50/50 chance you get what you get? I'd rather spend my cash knowing for sure I'm getting something that is a guaranteed female instead of getting a bag full of male seeds...


Most real breeders only fuck with regs... it's not really hard pulling male plants out, it's like the auto thing is it really that hard to change the timer to 12/12 or 13/11?


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 2, 2016)

limonene said:


> Better get some barneys fems then.


...


----------



## ky man (May 2, 2016)

It will say FEM, SEED OR REG, SEEDS.when you buy seeds.HOPE that help..ky


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 2, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Most real breeders only fuck with regs... it's not really hard pulling male plants out, it's like the auto thing is it really that hard to change the timer to 12/12 or 13/11?


I'm not into breeding, I'm still relatively new to the growing scene. Possibly in the future... But for now I just want top quality bud.

Its impossible to find any bodhi seeds that are fem, just asking if its possible to get them. If anyone can confirm this. Or I can visit a forum that will show me everything that I need to know. Bodhi doesn't have their own site, so its pretty hard to get any info on it.


----------



## Bubbashine (May 2, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> ...


 Some real advice though, if you do get fem don't pick Green House Seeds maybe go with Dinafem or Royal Queen.


----------



## ky man (May 2, 2016)

IF the fem seeds are made rite from a stable line there just as good for growing if you don't wount males,My sealf where I have got older I would rather grow fem seeds that way I don't have to take care of so many plants iam not as young as I once was,jmo..ky


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 2, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Some real advice though, if you do get fem don't pick Green House Seeds maybe go with Dinafem or Royal Queen.


Currently growing AK Royal, by royalqueenseeds. First ever grow, on day 52 of flower atm 

I'm slowly getting put off on the idea of growing bodhi seeds.. Most advanced growers get into that sort've gear. I don't know if me being a newbie could do it..


----------



## BDOGKush (May 2, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Or I can visit a forum that will show me everything that I need to know. Bodhi doesn't have their own site, so its pretty hard to get any info on it.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 2, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


>


I wouldn't have to make a big deal out of this, if only somebody would literally just say if its possible to get fem seeds from bodhi

Instead of trying to find gifs for your reaction.... try to be helpful?


----------



## BDOGKush (May 2, 2016)

Oh like this guy?



Worcester said:


> No on the Bodhi fem seeds...Midweek Song had what you're looking for,check their web site...


You're on a forum with over a thousand pages dedicated to Bodhi talking about how you can't get Bodhi info. Wtf?


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 2, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Oh like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> You're on a forum with over a thousand pages dedicated to Bodhi talking about how you can't get Bodhi info. Wtf?


What do you mean "Like this guy"?? I checked midweek song. All seeds are reg..

Fuck it, I'm just gunna assume its impossible to get female seeds by bodhi.

What I'm supposed to skim through 1000's of pages to find the info I'm looking for?


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 2, 2016)

@fiesty1ur you should really do some more leg work before asking things about some pretty basic things. This thread would of answered everything you have asked so far. Bodhi seeds are all regs unless you know someone femming em personally. I myself plan on femming my bodhi selects. This thread is a wealth of bodhi info. There's also a few other awesome bodhi threads on breedbay. Only you can care enough about your hobby to get the most out of it. I suggest you spend alot more time reading. Now with all that said Good luck on your future ventures.


----------



## Bubbashine (May 2, 2016)

Bodhi doesn't sell fem seeds at all period.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 2, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> @fiesty1ur you should really do some more leg work before asking things about some pretty basic things. This thread would of answered everything you have asked so far. Bodhi seeds are all regs unless you know someone femming em personally. I myself plan on femming my bodhi selects. This thread is a wealth of bodhi info. There's also a few other awesome bodhi threads on breedbay. Only you can care enough about your hobby to get the most out of it. I suggest you spend alot more time reading. Now with all that said Good luck on your future ventures.


THANK YOU! I'll check out breedbay now, thanks alot


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 2, 2016)

Not possible unless you make them yourself or your know someone who has. Very very unlikely.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 2, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Ight thanks, so how would I know if a seed is fem or not? Is it just 50/50 chance you get what you get? I'd rather spend my cash knowing for sure I'm getting something that is a guaranteed female instead of getting a bag full of male seeds...


It's extremely easy to identify and remove the males once they show sex. Don't be thwarted by the idea of culling some male plants. It can be done in the same amount of space as using fems and half the plant count, just need a few more pots(smaller ones). Once they show sex you can transplant them to their final home. 

If plant count is of major concern I can respect that but you'll be missing out on a lot of the best that's out there(Bodhi for example).



Don't let the seedbank propaganda fool you. I guarantee the first person to say males were useless was a seed seller. It would be a scary world to live in if only fem seeds were available. Then how would we make our own? Males are just as valuable as females if not more valuable. Besides...... as mentioned above the most respected breeders don't fuck with fems. Support the dudes trying to strengthen the gene pool not weaken it.



Feisty1UR said:


> I'm slowly getting put off on the idea of growing bodhi seeds.. Most advanced growers get into that sort've gear. I don't know if me being a newbie could do it..


You absolutely can do it! No better time to learn than now. We believe in you!!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 2, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Some real advice though, if you do get fem don't pick Green House Seeds maybe go with Dinafem or Royal Queen.


I'm on a fuck RQS tip. I grew a special kush #1 freebie and it turned out pretty nice. Looked way better than it was but still decent stuff. Smelled and tasted good. Nothing kush about it though. I refuse to advertise for them. I won't be posting pictures of it showing it anywhere. I witnessed them steal a growers pic of a completely different strain/breeder and call it theirs.

Can't stand these kind of fraudulent companies.


----------



## apbx720 (May 2, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Alright thanks bud I've made the decision to only stick to bodhis gear. Too many bad reviews for barneys... Any advice on _Sensiseeds_? I've got *10 Feminsed NL seeds* just sitting in a box that I was going to use for my next grow. Cheers


Ive never personally ran their gear but hey, hear good things and mostly good. Cant really go wrong w NL. Id prolly give em a go...


Tangerine_ said:


> No dryer and I've completely enclosed this room, including the ceiling. Its in a non finished basement, 18x8, framed up with 2x4s, 1/2"plywood, insulation, and white poly sealing it in. I feel like air flow is going to be an issue because I'm so used to having 2 full size windows for intake/exhaust in a 14x14 and 10x8 bdrms. Oh and I'm going from a 10' ceiling to a 7'.
> I may have bit off more than I can chew


i think you ll be ok as long as youve got a big enough exhaust fan. Just calc yr total cu ft of air space LxWxH. And get a fan that can replace this amt of air in 5 min. Example 10x10x10 room=1000cuft. 1000/5=200. Technically a 200cfm should do the trick, but id go a lil bigger to be safe. And make sure yr intake filter is over 200 cfm as well. Id even get a bigger size intake filter than exhaust - less work for yr fan. 

Does this seem right to you guys?? Any 2nd opinions?? Its how ive got my vent system and seems to do the trick. Just dnt wanna give bad info, a second opinion is always a good thing


----------



## apbx720 (May 2, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I'll ask and see if I can get a mix and match, 3 of each or something?? They do that, right? From Attitude


Hit up headygardens on ig, great lakes genetics, mws i like for overseas. If i were u id go w ssdd, goji og, and dank sinatra. 3 of his proven favorites and u will get to try each of the holy trinity males

Edit: u can grow these bro. Its just as easy as growing shitty genetics in fact even easier when they naturally want to thrive. Ssdd can be finicky but shes just hungry for Mg mostly. Just dnt be afraid, dive right in. Yr gonna have failure but persistance and keen observation is key. Take lots of notes


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 2, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Hit up headygardens on ig, great lakes genetics, mws i like for overseas. If i were u id go w *ssdd, goji og, and dank sinatra*. 3 of his proven favorites and *u will get to try each of the holy trinity males*


Awesome suggestion bro! If only that could be stickied somehow haha. I need to try those 3 myself. 



Also I think you got it right with the exhaust bro. That's exactly what I've heard..... replace the air every 5 mins.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 2, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Hit up headygardens on ig, great lakes genetics, mws i like for overseas. If i were u id go w ssdd, goji og, and dank sinatra. 3 of his proven favorites and u will get to try each of the holy trinity males
> 
> Edit: u can grow these bro. Its just as easy as growing shitty genetics in fact even easier when they naturally want to thrive. Ssdd can be finicky but shes just hungry for Mg mostly. Just dnt be afraid, dive right in. Yr gonna have failure but persistance and keen observation is key. Take lots of notes


Perfect, wanted to pick up ssdd, and goji og to begin with along with satsuma. But I'll take your advice, I'll start off with all 3 of them.

Hey, I'm doing ok so far with my current setup, may need another tent or two to separate the males/females if when I try this stuff out. Hopefully I can make some amazing hash out of the males 

I will definitely take a lot of notes, probably document it on here to keep it safe. Thanks alot


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 2, 2016)

Joedank said:


> ohh travertine ...very nice
> i been there many times  the other pool you can drive right up too is funny with the astroturf around it .lol
> good times ... 395 has so many springs !
> i am all about natural hot springs ! love my copies of the soakers bible .
> ...


Hahahah! I have the same book. 

The 395 has tons of cool places. Especially for fly fishers and hot spring lovers.

When we hopped in travertine the last time there were 3 cute young 20's girls totally naked smoking a joint. Hell yes.

Ps. Have you done buckeye? That ones rad too. And bodie ghost town? Cool stuff!


----------



## apbx720 (May 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Awesome suggestion bro! If only that could be stickied somehow haha. I need to try those 3 myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think you got it right with the exhaust bro. That's exactly what I've heard..... replace the air every 5 mins.


Right!? Lol wish someone woulda suggested these to me too. Ive never grown dank sinatra either but got a pack in the fridge. Ive just heard nothing but good abt it time and time again


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 2, 2016)

@apbx720 this might sound stupid, but how many of each seed should I buy? Don't fancy paying $210 for 11 seeds of each


----------



## apbx720 (May 2, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Perfect, wanted to pick up ssdd, and goji og to begin with along with satsuma. But I'll take your advice, I'll start off with all 3 of them.
> 
> Hey, I'm doing ok so far with my current setup, may need another tent or two to separate the males/females if when I try this stuff out. Hopefully I can make some amazing hash out of the males
> 
> I will definitely take a lot of notes, probably document it on here to keep it safe. Thanks alot


No prob duder!! I think midweek song sells singles i believe? 

But i would get full packs of 11. Only cuz the more beans u pop, the more phenos you'll come across. You ll get a better representation of the strain and the more u will like it. 

Dnt be discouraged if u get more males than females. All you really need is the 1 special fem. 

We all battle with our desire to pop more seeds vs limited space/resources. I know its hard to do what i mentioned above, but you will benefit if u do it. Good luck and godspeed, friend!!


----------



## apbx720 (May 2, 2016)

@strayfox gear IS THE FRIGGIN MAN, I TELL YA!!!4 tester packs of some VERY intriguing x's!!! Plus the coolest tee shirt ive ever owned. I won this from his 420 giveaway, ive never won anything like this before! Im on top of the world rn guys!!! 

Ive decided to pop one of these next, as an attempt to honor the stray. Hope i can do these justice

I asked stray to pick one of his choice that he wants to see tested. I also got mcluvin x gsc/wookie(granola funk), skunk va x bshb, and daisy may. 

So what would yall run next?? Should i say "its turtle time"??


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 2, 2016)

Good old opportunity costs. Econ 101.


----------



## Bubbashine (May 2, 2016)

Wow what site is selling them for $210 a pack? they normally sell for $60 to $77 a pack plus the buy 2 get 1 free deals!


----------



## Bubbashine (May 2, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> @strayfox gear IS THE FRIGGIN MAN, I TELL YA!!!View attachment 36716934 tester packs of some VERY intriguing x's!!! Plus the coolest tee shirt ive ever owned. I won this from his 420 giveaway, ive never won anything like this before! Im on top of the world rn guys!!!
> 
> Ive decided to pop one of these next, as an attempt to honor the stray. Hope i can do these justice
> 
> ...


Nice win mate very nice!!!


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 2, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> No prob duder!! I think midweek song sells singles i believe?
> 
> But i would get full packs of 11. Only cuz the more beans u pop, the more phenos you'll come across. You ll get a better representation of the strain and the more u will like it.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks, I think I'll start with the ssdd. I'd love a pancake tasting joint in the morning with a cup of coffee. I'll leave the Goji OG for my next run  I'll pick up a pack of the SSDD next week when I get paid  Thanks again man, and congrats on the free stuff, looks good! Good luck with it


----------



## apbx720 (May 2, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Awesome! Thanks, I think I'll start with the ssdd. I'd love a pancake tasting joint in the morning with a cup of coffee. I'll leave the Goji OG for my next run  I'll pick up a pack of the SSDD next week when I get paid  Thanks again man, and congrats on the free stuff, looks good! Good luck with it


Ahhh good choice! 

Dnt over feed her, now. Better under than over. But keep in mind, if she starts acting up, most likely shes hungry, and most likely she wants more Mg. Just my experience


----------



## churtmunk (May 2, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> @strayfox gear IS THE FRIGGIN MAN, I TELL YA!!!View attachment 36716934 tester packs of some VERY intriguing x's!!! Plus the coolest tee shirt ive ever owned. I won this from his 420 giveaway, ive never won anything like this before! Im on top of the world rn guys!!!
> 
> Ive decided to pop one of these next, as an attempt to honor the stray. Hope i can do these justice
> 
> ...


I don't want that ninja turtles coss.. I NEED IT. TURTLE POWER, bro.. Run it


----------



## torontoke (May 2, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> @strayfox gear IS THE FRIGGIN MAN, I TELL YA!!!View attachment 36716934 tester packs of some VERY intriguing x's!!! Plus the coolest tee shirt ive ever owned. I won this from his 420 giveaway, ive never won anything like this before! Im on top of the world rn guys!!!
> 
> Ive decided to pop one of these next, as an attempt to honor the stray. Hope i can do these justice
> 
> ...


I almost ordered those daisy may a million times.
Getting the butter cut pheno of ssdd without the guesswork I'd run those.
You know they are all going to be good tho
Congrats on the bomb prize


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 2, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ahhh good choice!
> 
> Dnt over feed her, now. Better under than over. But keep in mind, if she starts acting up, most likely shes hungry, and most likely she wants more Mg. Just my experience


Any tips and tricks for growing her, throw em my way in a pm. I'll look back on it when I finally get the seeds through  I've used cal-mag through my entire grow with the Royal ak so far, slurping it up and looking amazing soooo many triches, Almost entirely white 

Attached a pic of the girls from a week or two back, cant wait to finish my FIRST ever harvest


----------



## Bubbashine (May 2, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Awesome! Thanks, I think I'll start with the ssdd. I'd love a pancake tasting joint in the morning with a cup of coffee. I'll leave the Goji OG for my next run  I'll pick up a pack of the SSDD next week when I get paid  Thanks again man, and congrats on the free stuff, looks good! Good luck with it


I've got some SSDD growing now.... I can't wait to smoke some! It's my first time running her.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/sunshine-daydream-shoji-og.901232/


----------



## apbx720 (May 2, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> I don't want that ninja turtles coss.. I NEED IT. TURTLE POWER, bro.. Run it


Cowabunga dude!!!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 2, 2016)

Haha I love it!!!!! Ninja Turtles was my shizzz back in the day. 80's baby.


----------



## mendokush (May 2, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> @strayfox gear IS THE FRIGGIN MAN, I TELL YA!!!View attachment 36716934 tester packs of some VERY intriguing x's!!! Plus the coolest tee shirt ive ever owned. I won this from his 420 giveaway, ive never won anything like this before! Im on top of the world rn guys!!!
> 
> Ive decided to pop one of these next, as an attempt to honor the stray. Hope i can do these justice
> 
> ...


Thats easy, Mothers Milk x Ronnie Barret...
I would have loved to win his 420 giveaway, definitely fire in all of them pks. Stray is one of my favorite breeders out there, running a tester for him now Bubba Katsu x Afgooey/Startrain. Startrain is Train Wreck x Sensi Star


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 2, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> I've got some SSDD growing now.... I can't wait to smoke some! It's my first time running her.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/sunshine-daydream-shoji-og.901232/


I love your camera man, if we were living in the ghetto I'd definitely steal it from you


----------



## Bubbashine (May 2, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I love your camera man, if we were living in the ghetto I'd definitely steal it from you


LMAO


----------



## apbx720 (May 2, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Any tips and tricks for growing her, throw em my way in a pm. I'll look back on it when I finally get the seeds through  I've used cal-mag through my entire grow with the Royal ak so far, slurping it up and looking amazing soooo many triches, Almost entirely white
> 
> Attached a pic of the girls from a week or two back, cant wait to finish my FIRST ever harvest


Nice bro very!! Healthy fat nugs and even canopy. Well done for any grower, especially a noob this bodhi gear shall serve you well

Epsom salts(4tbs per gallon) + silica(i.e. Armor si or protekt)- FOLIAR for Mg deficient girls. To that ill usually not always add fulvic/humic acid and aloe or yucca as a wetting agent.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 2, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Nice bro very!! Healthy fat nugs and even canopy. Well done for any grower, especially a noob this bodhi gear shall serve you well
> 
> Epsom salts(4tbs per gallon) + silica(i.e. Armor si or protekt)- FOLIAR for Mg deficient girls. To that ill usually not always add fulvic/humic acid and aloe or yucca as a wetting agent.


Thanks man  If you can. Pm me the stuff I'll need to know, or if I run in to any problems when running the ssdd i can get back to you for a little advice? If thats cool with you


----------



## apbx720 (May 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Haha I love it!!!!! Ninja Turtles was my shizzz back in the day. 80's baby.


Same here bro!!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 2, 2016)

all 11 of the UW Black x Dragonsblood F3 testers are up and atom!


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ive never personally ran their gear but hey, hear good things and mostly good. Cant really go wrong w NL. Id prolly give em a go...
> 
> i think you ll be ok as long as youve got a big enough exhaust fan. Just calc yr total cu ft of air space LxWxH. And get a fan that can replace this amt of air in 5 min. Example 10x10x10 room=1000cuft. 1000/5=200. Technically a 200cfm should do the trick, but id go a lil bigger to be safe. And make sure yr intake filter is over 200 cfm as well. Id even get a bigger size intake filter than exhaust - less work for yr fan.
> 
> Does this seem right to you guys?? Any 2nd opinions?? Its how ive got my vent system and seems to do the trick. Just dnt wanna give bad info, a second opinion is always a good thing


Thank you sooo much for this. Its basically the exact info I was looking for. I guess when you get used to a certain system that works its hard to change and go with anything else. Its so cold here that I've always been able to throw in compact triple window fans that exhaust/intake or both. I cant remember the brand but they work better than any window fan I've ever used. I'm able to set the temp and leave it. My rooms never get above 76f with 40-55% humidity running 2k watts in each room with no ducting...just window and oscillating fans.
Hopefully the amount of work I've put into this will prove worth it and even easier environmental control.
Actually, if it weren't for my pheno hunting obsession and Bodhi, I wouldn't have even expanded. I just never seem to have enough room. I think I'm turning into somewhat of a hoarder


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 3, 2016)

breakin the buds down off the stem and into jars. Getting such lovely smells. #2 has a super subtle soft sweet vanilla type thing going on. mmmmmm

Jabbas Stash #6. I found 2 male flowers on a lower nug and a single seed on another lower. Sweet Berry/Grape smell.

Lots of variation between these ladies but one thing is for sure they are all frosty AF!


----------



## doniawon (May 3, 2016)

Urbmon did u have any 12 bladed leaves on ur jabbas??


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 3, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Urbmon did u have any 12 bladed leaves on ur jabbas??


Nope I don't think so I'll have to check though.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 3, 2016)

trimmed up a little nuglet of the Jabba #4 I just couldn't resist.


----------



## apbx720 (May 3, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> trimmed up a little nuglet of the Jabba #4 I just couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 3672174
> 
> ...


Yup, thats jabba!! Nice job bro! Beautiful! She is def a looker! Bag appeal for days! She is a frost monster is she not! Love those big ass trichs she pushes out. I havent even made hash w any of my jabba phenos but the scissor is promising! Been hoarding trim for quite some time now lol only cuz i have no time. U make dry sift right? Did u get any coffee smells? Or any green phenos?


----------



## JDGreen (May 3, 2016)

Sup yall, been a dark week in the garden lol

The drrambeaver is ALL maui haze lol, total haze pineapplr terps thatss all i smell.
Got 3 testers in flower outta 5, got pics of. 2of them in veg. Gunaa get the 3rd. They all look pretty similar, except #4 super thin leaf thin stalk all saty looks. Branchy too, mayb some og n there.

Tester are the white wookie sry


----------



## leoshitz (May 3, 2016)

Thoughts on this Silver Lotus seedling. Is this going to be a problem? Should I just let it go? I guess I could try to cut it and do the clone process after it matures a bit. 

If you can't see it the base has an L shape.


----------



## elkamino (May 3, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> Thoughts on this Silver Lotus seedling. Is this going to be a problem? Should I just let it go? I guess I could try to cut it and do the clone process after it matures a bit.
> 
> If you can't see it the base has an L shape.


No problem. The stem will straighten and "the L" will disappear completely over the next couple weeks.


----------



## ShyGuru (May 3, 2016)

@leoshitz when you transplant it into a bigger pot just bury the stem a bit so that the bend is below the level of the dirt. The buried stem will grow more roots which will help support the plant. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## leoshitz (May 3, 2016)

I know it was the wrong thread but the Bodhi thread has all the knowledge. Thanks!


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 3, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> Thoughts on this Silver Lotus seedling. Is this going to be a problem? Should I just let it go? I guess I could try to cut it and do the clone process after it matures a bit.
> 
> If you can't see it the base has an L shape.


If it doesn't straighten out, just bury it a bit deeper and it'll be all good


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Yup, thats jabba!! Nice job bro! Beautiful! She is def a looker! Bag appeal for days! She is a frost monster is she not! Love those big ass trichs she pushes out. I havent even made hash w any of my jabba phenos but the scissor is promising! Been hoarding trim for quite some time now lol only cuz i have no time. U make dry sift right? Did u get any coffee smells? Or any green phenos?


Yes I can't say how much this one reminded me of my Caramel Candy Kush from Dynasty (Bubba x). Coffee mixed with a soft sweet vanilla. heck.... french vanilla? 

I did get one straight green pheno with no purpling. The lady that grew spear shaped buds. Everyone else had some purpling but no pure purple.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 3, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> trimmed up a little nuglet of the Jabba #4 I just couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 3672174
> 
> ...


Bro.... That looks and sounds like some killer smoke! Excellent work..


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 3, 2016)

Thanks Al! <3


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 3, 2016)

Where can I go to pick up some of these tester packs?


----------



## JDGreen (May 3, 2016)

Anybody else seeing the maui haze learning dream beaver. Really never expected to get one lol which i shouldn't have counted on. Not my favorite but wondering if anyone has experience


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 3, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody else seeing the maui haze learning dream beaver. Really never expected to get one lol which i shouldn't have counted on. Not my favorite but wondering if anyone has experience


That's why I haven't popped my Dream Beavers yet!  Cali told me bout the potential for that to show up and I want to be able to deal with it properly haha!


----------



## apbx720 (May 3, 2016)

Anyone know the name of this mutation??

Congo (pine) x 88g13hp

2 days later...


----------



## apbx720 (May 3, 2016)

Ssdd, ssddxwookie15 far right front


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ssdd, ssddxwookie15 far right frontView attachment 3672631


How far into flower are those lovely ladies


----------



## undercovergrow (May 3, 2016)

flower room full of sunshine daydream all at various stages:
 
it's a good thing i don't really have to worry about height (although penetration with my 400 HPS is a concern) because this girl and her sister were vegged for twelve weeks; as you can see i had to bend over her main cola--less than four hours later she was already heading back toward the light. 

 
here's a clone who is a few weeks away from finishing:
 

wrapping up this grow and am taking a break for a while.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 3, 2016)

2 rooms of SSDD back to back


----------



## jtp92 (May 3, 2016)

angelica from bodhi starting to get some big leaf's on her I have a good feeling about this year happy growing


----------



## jtp92 (May 3, 2016)

D


apbx720 said:


> Anyone know the name of this mutation??
> 
> Congo (pine) x 88g13hpView attachment 3672590View attachment 3672591
> 
> ...


did u top it where the mutation is I've had them do that after a toping it will grow just like a side branch but moor up like a top would


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 3, 2016)

MWS definelty reputable for selling legitimate Bodhi gear?


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2016)

Bubba X Durban phenos.


----------



## apbx720 (May 3, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> How far into flower are those lovely ladies


Only a couple weeks, not sure exactly. Ssdd doin her thang tho, thats for sure


----------



## apbx720 (May 3, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> Ddid u top it where the mutation is I've had them do that after a toping it will grow just like a side branch but moor up like a top would


No i havent intervened at this point. Just gonna let it play out

Its as if the main shoot was swallowed up as the two opposing fan leafs merged into one


----------



## jtp92 (May 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> No i havent intervened at this point. Just gonna let it play out
> 
> Its as if the main shoot was swallowed up as the two opposing fan leafs merged into one


Well I'm not sure what else could cause it


----------



## endorphin (May 3, 2016)

Anybody know if the GLG bodhi seeds are legit? Thanks.


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 3, 2016)

endorphin said:


> Anybody know if the GLG bodhi seeds are legit? Thanks.


Yes they are.


----------



## elkamino (May 3, 2016)

endorphin said:


> Anybody know if the GLG bodhi seeds are legit? Thanks.


I'm 2 for 2 with them, solid freebies and no b.s. Great selection and quick response time to emails too. Payment is cash or m.o. only which is weird at first but everyone at RIU at least seems to get their beans.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 3, 2016)

I'll third GLG. Only thing folks seem to not like about them is you need proof that your over 18.. No biggie,,, send a copy of your mmj card or an ID. Cover your face or whatever ,,it's just to prove your 18..


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 3, 2016)

Dago x blood orange
 
Dago x wookie


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 3, 2016)

Strawberry milk x wookie


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 3, 2016)

Goji OG just itching to come down! The Nepali terps are getting stronger and stronger by the day! Mmmmm


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 3, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Goji OG just itching to come down! The Nepali terps are getting stronger and stronger by the day! MmmmmView attachment 3673007 View attachment 3673008


I have been trying to grab up the appy crosses but I finally got me a pack of Goji last 4/20. Girls like nice man! Got me all excited






I found this pic of Bingo Pajamas on ICMag. It finally makes sense, the name, its old man viagra dick!


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 4, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have been trying to grab up the appy crosses but I finally got me a pack of Goji last 4/20. Girls like nice man! Got me all excited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. Bingo pajamas. It's so obvious! That looks sweet tho.


----------



## coolkid.02 (May 4, 2016)

Lol... I'm pretty sure bingo pajama, bandaloop, and kudra (formerly Moët) are all jitterbug perfume references (Tom Robbins novel)


----------



## apbx720 (May 4, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> Lol... I'm pretty sure bingo pajama, bandaloop, and kudra (formerly Moët) are all jitterbug perfume references (Tom Robbins novel)


Thats correct, but i still think i like @MustangStudFarm s explanation better tho lol


----------



## apbx720 (May 4, 2016)

Boi i think they liked it, better yet i know...


----------



## apbx720 (May 4, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 3672977
> Strawberry milk x wookie





Al Yamoni said:


> Goji OG just itching to come down! The Nepali terps are getting stronger and stronger by the day! MmmmmView attachment 3673007 View attachment 3673008


Sexiness!!

Al is that the strawberry or u run a few dif phenos??


----------



## apbx720 (May 4, 2016)

Just so u guys dnt think im spammin ssdd, like i do.. Heres some flamage other than ssdd...

More cowbell 8 weeks 


Fuckit..
Ssdd... Lol


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2016)

StardawgGuava x A11g 
 
The others look like her,coming down this weekend. 

Lucky charms is a beast of a plant,pics soon..


----------



## JDGreen (May 4, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> That's why I haven't popped my Dream Beavers yet!  Cali told me bout the potential for that to show up and I want to be able to deal with it properly haha!


I couldnt wait on the db, its super healthy strong uniform. Which i stress symmetry in the plant. Seem to produce plants that i can clone easy and i have a theory these plants resist genetic drift qualities from cloning.

Which for me, makes him seem alittle "legit" which keeps the prople awag that mean u harm lol.

It


1kemosabe said:


> I'll third GLG. Only thing folks seem to not like about them is you need proof that your over 18.. No biggie,,, send a copy of your mmj card or an ID. Cover your face or whatever ,,it's just to prove your 18..


Heres me bodhi stash im lookin through, got somr ss4 coming from @apbx720 and some wolf pack, legend og x sl and chem kesey coming too. Plus testers ay yai yai lol escoger.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 4, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Sexiness!!
> 
> Al is that the strawberry or u run a few dif phenos??


That be the strawberry broski


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2016)

Got my new tester confirmation email yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futant (May 4, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 3672977
> Strawberry milk x wookie


looks like mine. I have 3 super healthy ones and one scrawney one that has just now decided it wants to live. All appear about the same age as yours.


----------



## JDGreen (May 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Got my new tester confirmation email yesterday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, i got one saying they will be sending out soon. Im so excited im hoping for a big test on this one.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 4, 2016)

I was thinking about getting in on this round of testers also but I wont be able to pop em right away so I decided to just hold off untill I'm done with both of the wookie testers I already have. Those new testers sound awesome though!


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 4, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> MWS definelty reputable for selling legitimate Bodhi gear?


??


----------



## Shmozz (May 4, 2016)

Just got some Goji in the mail! Can't wait!!! And tips from those who've ran it before? It's my first bodhi run and I want to find a keeper, possibly cross it with some others I've got


----------



## GrayeVOx (May 4, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> ??


Yes, they're a sponsor of this site. Use code roll20 for 20% off.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 4, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> ??


James Bean still has a special, buy 2 get 1 free... Their selection is skinny right now after the 4/20 promo. They still have Goji and Purple Wookie in stock, its what I ordered a few days ago. You get 3x seed packs for $150. I used to spend $140 on a single pack from TGA and I was disappointed in the end!

https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/breeders/shop-bodhi-seeds


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 4, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Yes, they're a sponsor of this site. Use code roll20 for 20% off.


Do you have a smoke report for Boysenberry? I have healthy seedlings but that is boring lol...


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 4, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> James Bean still has a special, buy 2 get 1 free... Their selection is skinny right now after the 4/20 promo. They still have Goji and Purple Wookie in stock, its what I ordered a few days ago. You get 3x seed packs for $150. I used to spend $140 on a single pack from TGA and I was disappointed in the end!
> 
> https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/breeders/shop-bodhi-seeds


Only wanted to spend around 70 bucks man, just want some ssdd to start with  Thanks for the heads up though, If I spend over 100 bucks on seeds I'll kick myself for it lmao

Still not 100% sure if ssdd is the right strain for me...

2 questions: 1. Can I take clone cuts from her? 2. Does she like being flowered early? Thinking about setting up a SoG grow for my next run. Still not 100% sure


----------



## kindnug (May 4, 2016)

genetics are the most important thing in the grow, I wouldn't limit myself to breeder's under $100

Most Euro seedbanks already charging over $100 on bodhi packs...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 4, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Only wanted to spend around 70 bucks man, just want some ssdd to start with  Thanks for the heads up though, If I spend over 100 bucks on seeds I'll kick myself for it lmao


Yeah, I spend a minimum of $200 usually. I scored 4 packs during 4/20 for $150. Goji, Bingo Pajamas, Purple wookie, and prayer tower sativa... MWS sent me prayer tower indica without really having a choice, U.S seed banks will give you an option. So, I got exactly what I wanted.


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2016)

kindnug said:


> genetics are the most important thing in the grow, I wouldn't limit myself to breeder's under $100
> 
> seedsman already charging over $100 on bodhi packs...


You can get all kinds of fire under $100 though... I haven't spent over $100 on a pack in like 5 years. There's no reason to spend more than that, ever IMO. I would love some topdawg gear but his shit is just too steep. I can grab bodhi, dvg, bog, cannardo, hso, bigworm, farmhouse, thug pug, wiseguy, danky dankster, serenity, etc all for less than $100. Been grabbing all of their gear for closer to $50 than $100 per pack. 

The sad thing is if we were smart, we'd realize that with as many of us as buy beans, we could totally force buyer power on the higher prices breeders if we wanted. As you can get fire for less than $100 a pack, if no one bought packs over $100, no one would sell packs over $100, or they'd go out of business. But there are too many people willing to pay more because of whatever strain is hot right now, even if it's bullshit.


----------



## GrayeVOx (May 4, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Do you have a smoke report for Boysenberry? I have healthy seedlings but that is boring lol...


I've been smoking the #7 pheno all week she has a nice sweet fruity smell in the jar and once you break up the nugs you get a heavy kush aroma that stays on your fingers. I've smoked a couple joints and she is pretty stoney starts in the head and fills the body nicely a friend said he tastes lemons on the exhale. Good all around smoke to chill out no couch lock for me. 

I have been pressing some rosin getting 20-25% yield off her flowers. I'll post up some dry nug shots after work.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> You can get all kinds of fire under $100 though... I haven't spent over $100 on a pack in like 5 years. There's no reason to spend more than that, ever IMO. I would love some topdawg gear but his shit is just too steep. I can grab bodhi, dvg, bog, cannardo, hso, bigworm, farmhouse, thug pug, wiseguy, danky dankster, serenity, etc all for less than $100. Been grabbing all of their gear for closer to $50 than $100 per pack.
> 
> The sad thing is if we were smart, we'd realize that with as many of us as buy beans, we could totally force buyer power on the higher prices breeders if we wanted. As you can get fire for less than $100 a pack, if no one bought packs over $100, no one would sell packs over $100, or they'd go out of business. But there are too many people willing to pay more because of whatever strain is hot right now, even if it's bullshit.


I just couldn't imagine myself spending $100 on seeds. SEEDS. Seeds man... Its ludicrous.

I'm still stuck inbetween which seeds I need to buy, SSDD I'd love to smoke. But I want to get the most I can out of a 3x3x6 space. I don't know if I should do a SoG, Continue with a ScroG. Maybe DWC? Or just go crazy with clones and mothers all at different stages..


----------



## TimeToBurn (May 4, 2016)

I am new to Bodhi and looking for Chocolate Trip. The 2 US sellers I know of don't have it in stock (JB Co & TDT). Has anyone seen this in stock lately or know of other US sellers I need to browse?


----------



## ShyGuru (May 4, 2016)

@TimeToBurn I believe big Shoe (headiegardens on IG) had them before the 420 sale but idk if he still has any left.


----------



## JDGreen (May 4, 2016)

kindnug said:


> genetics are the most important thing in the grow, I wouldn't limit myself to breeder's under $100
> 
> Most Euro seedbanks already charging over $100 on bodhi packs...


Ha im only on bodhi now averaging abt 45-50 buck a pack. Not counting testers and other stuff. 

Those prices are going up cuz the growers in the u.s. at least are exploding and everyone thinks they are the next Mr. Nice. Bodhi prices will go up, but not only cuz people r hearing the hype. But because chunps r buying shit tons of seeds and the price goes up with limiting supply 

Heres the db @D_Urbmon


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 4, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> I am new to Bodhi and looking for Chocolate Trip. The 2 US sellers I know of don't have it in stock (JB Co & TDT). Has anyone seen this in stock lately or know of other US sellers I need to browse?


Seed Vault Of California has them.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 4, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Only wanted to spend around 70 bucks man, just want some ssdd to start with  Thanks for the heads up though, If I spend over 100 bucks on seeds I'll kick myself for it lmao
> 
> Still not 100% sure if ssdd is the right strain for me...
> 
> 2 questions: 1. Can I take clone cuts from her? 2. Does she like being flowered early? Thinking about setting up a SoG grow for my next run. Still not 100% sure


SSDD is a solid choice. what Bodhi charges for a pack of his beans is well worth it. i think maybe @Amos Otis is the only one on here that didn't totally dig it but most followers of this thread (ETA: who have grown it) have enjoyed the smoke.

1. of course you can.

2. no, i don't think so. she really needs time to veg.


----------



## kindnug (May 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> You can get all kinds of fire under $100 though... I haven't spent over $100 on a pack in like 5 years. There's no reason to spend more than that, ever IMO. I would love some topdawg gear but his shit is just too steep. I can grab bodhi, dvg, bog, cannardo, hso, bigworm, farmhouse, thug pug, wiseguy, danky dankster, serenity, etc all for less than $100. Been grabbing all of their gear for closer to $50 than $100 per pack.
> 
> The sad thing is if we were smart, we'd realize that with as many of us as buy beans, we could totally force buyer power on the higher prices breeders if we wanted. As you can get fire for less than $100 a pack, if no one bought packs over $100, no one would sell packs over $100, or they'd go out of business. But there are too many people willing to pay more because of whatever strain is hot right now, even if it's bullshit.


I don't buy seeds anymore, I'm finding better stuff in the seeds I've made. Also 26 packs deep of bodhi's gear, and I refuse to let it sit for too long.
I was just pointing out the euro banks charging more than $100 and that's his limit...also he seems to be from europe too.


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2016)

kindnug said:


> I don't buy seeds anymore, I'm finding better stuff in the seeds I've made. Also 26 packs deep of bodhi's gear, and I refuse to let it sit for too long.
> I was just pointing out the euro banks charging more than $100 and that's his limit...also he seems to be from europe too.


I thought he was out here for some reason. All of his packages come from ca.


----------



## kindnug (May 4, 2016)

Talkin about Feisty1, Bodhi is def from Ca.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 4, 2016)

Yes definitely from Cali.


part of why his herbage is so good!  I'm convinced Cali has the best until some other breeders show me different.


----------



## kindnug (May 4, 2016)

All my favorite plants have come from Cali breeders.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 4, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> SSDD is a solid choice. what Bodhi charges for a pack of his beans is well worth it. i think maybe @Amos Otis is the only one on here that didn't totally dig it but most followers of this thread (ETA: who have grown it) have enjoyed the smoke.
> 
> 1. of course you can.
> 
> 2. no, i don't think so. she really needs time to veg.


Alrighty. thanks  

With grow times.... what would be best for me? I wanted to do a perpetual grow. I don't know which growing techniques I should use. Still really stuck!

Looks like I'm probably not able to grow ssdd if thats the case :/ Only have a 3x3x6 tent atm, possibly due for an upgrade?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 4, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I'm probably not able to grow ssdd


You probably wont be able to find it again anyways! You know that B lost his Appalachia male a while back? I am surprised that I keep seeing all of these appy crosses coming back in stock!


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 4, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> You probably wont be able to find it again anyways! You know that B lost his Appalachia male a while back? I am surprised that I keep seeing all of these appy crosses coming back in stock!


If mws is a sponsor of the site, and is advertising selling ssdd and in-actual fact is some bs.. wouldn't that breach some kind of contract?

I guess some people held onto his male breeds and kept growing out the seeds? (Don't know much about breeding) you get the point


----------



## ShyGuru (May 4, 2016)

@Feisty1UR I say this with all due respect, you have a lot of reading to do my friend! I understand that you want help, and most here are very willing to give it, but you're asking questions to things you will have to figure out on your own. No one can tell you what growing style you should use, we can make suggestions but ultimately you will have to do some research to find out what works for your particular situation. There are different solutions for everyone's different circumstances. You seem to be interested in a perpetual sog so I would suggest you start your research there, maybe also look into hempy style grows as well. Many ways to skin a cat my friend but not all ways work for everyone.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 4, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @Feisty1UR I say this with all due respect, you have a lot of reading to do my friend! I understand that you want help, and most here are very willing to give it, but you're asking questions to things you will have to figure out on your own. No one can tell you what growing style you should use, we can make suggestions but ultimately you will have to do some research to find out what works for your particular situation. There are different solutions for everyone's different circumstances. You seem to be interested in a perpetual sog so I would suggest you start your research there, maybe also look into hempy style grows as well. Many ways to skin a cat my friend but not all ways work for everyone.


I understand bud, yeah. I should look for myself and read more. But, people with years, or decades of experience growing will surely be ALOT more help. Than if I decide to go ahead and do something and completely screw it up. I've only just got into growing my own stuff halfway though last year.

I don't think this SoG style grow is viable for me, thats why I'm asking whether or not its really possible with what I have.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 4, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> If mws is a sponsor of the site, and is advertising selling ssdd and in-actual fact is some bs.. wouldn't that breach some kind of contract?
> 
> I guess some people held onto his male breeds and kept growing out the seeds? (Don't know much about breeding) you get the point


MWS is legit! If you are even considering SSDD. You better jump on it, thats all that I am saying! It is about to be rare.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 4, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I understand bud, yeah. I should look for myself and read more. But, people with years, or decades of experience growing will surely be ALOT more help. Than if I decide to go ahead and do something and completely screw it up. I've only just got into growing my own stuff halfway though last year.
> 
> I don't think this SoG style grow is viable for me, thats why I'm asking whether or not its really possible with what I have.


I think that a lot of it has to do with how "floppy" your plants are, they need a screen if they are floppy. Tomato cages are a pain to water the back row, not a problem with a screen. If you have plants that can hold themselves, then SoG...


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 4, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I understand bud, yeah. I should look for myself and read more. But, people with years, or decades of experience growing will surely be ALOT more help. Than if I decide to go ahead and do something and completely screw it up. I've only just got into growing my own stuff halfway though last year.
> 
> I don't think this SoG style grow is viable for me, thats why I'm asking whether or not its really possible with what I have.


Yes you would definitely want 2 tents/rooms for a sog. 1 for an army of mother plants 1 for flowering. Preferably another tent or closet or something to root clones as well.


----------



## ShyGuru (May 4, 2016)

@Feisty1UR please understand I meant no disrespect, I'm glad you didn't take it badly. I was in the very same boat as you not all that long ago. Through diverse reading of the many different forums I was able to find what works for me and without much trial and error. I'm am NOT suggesting that you stop asking questions! I'm only suggesting that you do a bit of research so you know which question to ask so everyone can better help you. A sog grow has its pluses and minuses. 3x3 in my opinion isn't much room for a sog. I have heard of people laying their tents on the side to make a 6' long grow space but that requires flowering almost instantly because you will have very limited height and will force you to increase plant count to keep the quantity high. I believe I read that on another international canna forum wink wink


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 4, 2016)

@MustangStudFarm The strain I'm currently running is anything but floppy man, hard as a rock. AK Royal By RoyalQueenSeeds. I've got some Northern light seeds but sensiseeds that I was thinking about using for the SoG if I plan to go ahead with it. I want to be 100% I'm using the right seed that can produce nice big fat colas fast. Like this:







With this setup (Tent on its side) 3x3x6


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> @MustangStudFarm The strain I'm currently running is anything but floppy man, hard as a rock. AK Royal By RoyalQueenSeeds. I've got some Northern light seeds but sensiseeds that I was thinking about using for the SoG if I plan to go ahead with it. I want to be 100% I'm using the right seed that can produce nice big fat colas fast. Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clones are your best bet going that route Ime. You need them all to be the same height/growth rate. I still think you'd do better out of a 3x3 right side up. That's what I'm running ATM.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 4, 2016)

I currently run a 5x5x9 perpetual tent that is assisted by 2 small 2x4x6 tents that I use for my dark period. I run autos, and photos; I have 3 autos, 4 reg photos that are from seed, 25 blueberry fem clones in a sog, and 2 mothers in the same 5x5. When it's time for my photos to go to sleep I movethem all to my smaller 2x4 tents. This lets me keep my autos and mother plants on a 24 hour light schedule. I usually harvest more than once a month.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Clones are your best bet going that route Ime. You need them all to be the same height/growth rate. I still think you'd do better out of a 3x3 right side up. That's what I'm running ATM.


On top of that I would like to add that it takes a certain level of experience to be able to get all your clones perfectly uniform. 

I know this because mine are never uniform.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 4, 2016)

Just to clarify I keep my photos organic and the cuts I take from my mothers go into coco/perlite. I've been running my autos in both organics and coco/perlite smarties but I'm starting to like how my coco autos are doing better than my organic autos.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Clones are your best bet going that route Ime. You need them all to be the same height/growth rate. I still think you'd do better out of a 3x3 right side up. That's what I'm running ATM.


You mean clones in a 3x3? Or just growing how I normally would in a 3x3?


----------



## apbx720 (May 4, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @Feisty1UR I say this with all due respect, you have a lot of reading to do my friend! I understand that you want help, and most here are very willing to give it, but you're asking questions to things you will have to figure out on your own. No one can tell you what growing style you should use, we can make suggestions but ultimately you will have to do some research to find out what works for your particular situation. There are different solutions for everyone's different circumstances. You seem to be interested in a perpetual sog so I would suggest you start your research there, maybe also look into hempy style grows as well. Many ways to skin a cat my friend but not all ways work for everyone.


Well said. 


Feisty1UR said:


> @MustangStudFarm The strain I'm currently running is anything but floppy man, hard as a rock. AK Royal By RoyalQueenSeeds. I've got some Northern light seeds but sensiseeds that I was thinking about using for the SoG if I plan to go ahead with it. I want to be 100% I'm using the right seed that can produce nice big fat colas fast. Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ultimately brother, yr looking for the same thing we are, really. And like shyguru said, nobody can truely answer yr questions. Its alot abt trial and error and finding yr own way. 

We will give suggestions/information, but with that still comes the need for you to filter that info and try different things to see what works for you. Trial n error. 

As for the ssdd, u just gotta try it to appreciate it. Its one of bodhiseeds best creations, in many peoples opinions. I suggest u try it, grow it out regular, and see what style will best fit that plant. Ime, its prolly best for scrog because its pretty branchy, but ive never ran it sog, could be kickass sog, idk. Ssdd for me is closest ive came to the total package. Great smoke, high, yield, structure, flower time, flavor. Really tho, its hard to go wrong w any bodhi creations, the dude just dnt put out a bad cross. 

I think all of us Bodhi heads chuckle inside when we hear u say 100 is too much and thats all yr gonna spend because its like a noob crackhead saying hes just gonna smoke this 1 time. Theres some serious addiction in seed buying. Yr not just buying seeds, ur buying race horses that u can keep in yr stables for years and years to come. Paying for themselves after a single run, and then some...

U got alot of research to do but yr on the right track, my friend. Peace n love from the desert oasis!!


----------



## Frajola (May 4, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Well said.
> 
> Ultimately brother, yr looking for the same thing we are, really. And like shyguru said, nobody can truely answer yr questions. Its alot abt trial and error and finding yr own way.
> 
> ...



Nice topic about the seeds, bro. Awesome grow
peace & yield.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 4, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Well said.
> 
> Ultimately brother, yr looking for the same thing we are, really. And like shyguru said, nobody can truely answer yr questions. Its alot abt trial and error and finding yr own way.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that dude! I'll go ahead and place an order for the ssdd and "Keep my horses in the stables" for a while 

When I get around to it, I'll see what works best when I finally decide to grow them. @undercovergrow said the ssdd doesn't like short veg times, so I don't think the Sog would work too well. I'll most likely scrog her and see how she goes. Peace n love to you too my friend


----------



## apbx720 (May 4, 2016)

Test subjects-(Goji F2 Raz Sharpie x Wookie15)+-10 days into flower. Theyre gettin pretty spikey!!!!! One wookie dom stem rub smells just like "new sneakers" good lord i love that smell. Everytime i get new shoes( not often lol) i sit there and put the shoe on my face like a gas mask and procede to huff til i get dizzy.... dnt judge me, i have a problem


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> You mean clones in a 3x3? Or just growing how I normally would in a 3x3?


Clones in the situation/height restriction of the 3x3 on its side. 

The pulling better with it right side up is a separate idea.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Clones in the situation/height restriction of the 3x3 on its side.
> 
> The pulling better with it right side up is a separate idea.


Ahh gotcha. So right side up.. That would be for a ScroG, right? 

I've been reading up on ebb n flow system, DWC I think its called. I don't know how the 2 compare "yield wise"??


----------



## apbx720 (May 4, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Thanks for that dude! I'll go ahead and place an order for the ssdd and "Keep my horses in the stables" for a while
> 
> When I get around to it, I'll see what works best when I finally decide to grow them. @undercovergrow said the ssdd doesn't like short veg times, so I don't think the Sog would work too well. I'll most likely scrog her and see how she goes. Peace n love to you too my friend


Ive had no issue w veg times w the phenos i was blessed with. In fact theyre more vigorous than most of my other cuts.

Ive flowered em big and small, dnt seem to matter, IME. 

But that just furthers our point from earlier, every grower will experience differences. What works for one, might not for another. Nothing wrong w that and no need to argue, as some do. even the exact same cut may come out dif from grower to grower. Alot of factors contribute to the end product. So much so, that no 1 grower can tell u how to do this, or what is best for u. Hope this helps!!


----------



## strayfox gear (May 4, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Test subjects-(Goji F2 Raz Sharpie x Wookie15)View attachment 3673485+-10 days into flower. Theyre gettin pretty spikey!!!!! One wookie dom stem rub smells just like "new sneakers" good lord i love that smell. Everytime i get new shoes( not often lol) i sit there and put the shoe on my face like a gas mask and procede to huff til i get dizzy.... dnt judge me, i have a problem



lol


----------



## feva (May 4, 2016)

I put 6 barefoot docs in a wet paper towel Sunday morning. I didn't bother checking on Monday, so Tuesday when i got home from work i check and damn do they have those feet showin. Needless to say I dropped them in some party cups.


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Ahh gotcha. So right side up.. That would be for a ScroG, right?
> 
> I've been reading up on ebb n flow system, DWC I think its called. I don't know how the 2 compare "yield wise"??


Dwc and ebb n flow are two different hydroponic applications. I run dwc sog in a 3x3 and it works well for me.





I like ebb n flow better, yields less though, because my res' always seem to last longer. But ebb n flow systems tend to take up more vertical space than dwc. And my tent is only 5'3", plus rockwool is expensive and a pain in the ass to swap out.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 4, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ive had no issue w veg times w the phenos i was blessed with. In fact theyre more vigorous than most of my other cuts.
> 
> Ive flowered em big and small, dnt seem to matter, IME.
> 
> But that just furthers our point from earlier, every grower will experience differences. What works for one, might not for another. Nothing wrong w that and no need to argue, as some do. even the exact same cut may come out dif from grower to grower. Alot of factors contribute to the end product. So much so, that no 1 grower can tell u how to do this, or what is best for u. Hope this helps!!


Sounds like its all down to the phenos, you seem lucky enough to have some that grow well big or small. I definetly need to read ALOT more. This is going to drive me crazy in the end, I'm sure of it.

If I somehow run into a ssdd pheno that produces well in a sog, that's similar to finding a needle in a haystack? Or is there some factors that determine whether or not a strain can be grown under earlier veg times?

Sorry for turning this thread into a clusterfuck of ridiculous questions everyone


----------



## Frajola (May 4, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @Feisty1UR I say this with all due respect, you have a lot of reading to do my friend! I understand that you want help, and most here are very willing to give it, but you're asking questions to things you will have to figure out on your own. No one can tell you what growing style you should use, we can make suggestions but ultimately you will have to do some research to find out what works for your particular situation. There are different solutions for everyone's different circumstances. You seem to be interested in a perpetual sog so I would suggest you start your research there, maybe also look into hempy style grows as well. Many ways to skin a cat my friend but not all ways work for everyone.


Thank u ! 

That 's the whole point , here on RIU. Our garden is the reserch field where we learn which strain goes well and which strain goes shitter , no matter what a member says. The point is to search , research and figure out what works on your field, learning and sharing is a consequence of your success, failure, or whhatever happens to u. Sometimes u learn and sometimes u teach, got it ?

peace&yield.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Dwc and ebb n flow are two different hydroponic applications. I run dwc sog in a 3x3 and it works well for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you say a DWC SoG is better than a ScroG in coco/smart pots? Yield/Time wise


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Would you say a DWC SoG is better than a ScroG in coco/smart pots? Yield/Time wise


It definitely takes less time with sog than scrog due to the veg time in scrog.


----------



## strayfox gear (May 4, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Any one have any info on the 89 newf x tok / to moma strayfox tester? Did some digging but have not found much info on the mom. Thanks in advance.


not much info on the new gear yet brother. if you drop these anytime soon, please keep me posted when u have time...not to many people have my testers this round due to in house testing. 

89 newf aka noof / tok is an old Bodhi cross that was added to the collection a few years back..
most tok leaners are not to pretty to look at but the smoke is smooth and the effect is strong for the indy lovers...

the 89 newf is just an amazing northern lights pheno that was selected from big buddy lavenders good friend from Newfoundland..this pheno comes with the total package...looks, effect, bag appeal/aroma and taste..

the male I used was the closest thing I could find, that resembled aroma and looks to the afgooey hybrid pheno..

im excited to see how the offspring's turn out..

*sensi seeds 1989 nl#5 noof cut x talk of Kabul*
the amazing noof cut from sensi 89 northern lights lights #5 stock hybridized, with markscastle's landrace afghani brought back by a US soldier from a raid on a tribal warlords compound near kabul in 2006.
this is a pure old school short, fat, and greasy heavy duty northern lights afghan f1 hybrid. limited pre release of 25 packs.

*YO MAMA" afgooey x appalachia (green crack x tres dawg(chemdawg bx2)*
_afgooey is an amazing highly resinous large yielding strain from California that excels indoors and out, and makes incredible hybrids. _
big, bold, and beautiful.... just like your mama... the resin on these plants is almost indescribable, like mini Christmas trees covered in snow, aromas of orchard tree fruits and spice to more tropical citrus. _hashy apple butter with warming spices on the exhale



 _


hope this help some..

ill post up a thread here soon so everyone can keep up on my little upcoming projects ..

have a good summer.
stay blessed
*strayfox*


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 4, 2016)

I have to chance of getting 3 free seeds with my SSDD order. which do I choose?

*Seedsman Ata Tundra Regular Single Seed*
*Seedsman Purple Bud Regular Single Seed*
*Spanish Seeds Top 44 x Bubblegum Feminized Single Seed*
*Spanish Seeds Auto Blueberry Feminized Single Seed*
*Spanish Seeds Auto Purple Feminized Single Seed*
*Spanish Seeds Northern Lights x Chronic Feminized Single Seed*
*Seedsman Jack Herer Feminized Single Seed*
*Midweek Song Pink Diesel x Amnesia Auto Feminized Single Seed*
*Midweek Song Auto Double Big Bud Feminized Single Seed*
*Midweek Song Auto Sweet Tooth Feminized Single Seed*
*Midweek Song Jungle Wreck Regular Single Seed*
*Midweek Song Original Skunk #1 Regular Single Seed*
*Midweek Song Diesel Feminized Single Seed*
*Midweek Song Girl Scout Cookies Feminized Single Seed*
*Midweek Song Cindrella 99 Feminized Single Seed*
*Midweek Song Velvet Bud Feminized Single Seed*
*Seedsman African Buzz Regular Single Seed*


----------



## MojoRizing (May 4, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> FREE SEEDS! Which should I pick?  Going through with my SSDD order now!
> 
> I used the "Roll20" code for a 20% discount. I still quality for the free seeds, right?


You won't be disappointed with SSDD. The buzz you get from it is soooo enjoyable. In my circle of friends it went from "never heard of it" to "I'll buy everything you got" in no time. It's like being wrapped in a warm blanket on a cold day.


----------



## MojoRizing (May 4, 2016)

Getting ready to switch over to coco after running super soil for a bit. For those that grow bodhi in coco what size pots do you use? Have heard that bodhi strains like bigger pots and I have been using 7 gallon pots with my soil. But with coco it seems that smaller pots with multiple feedings a day is the way to go. So would 3 gallon pots be too small or is 5 gallon a better choice?


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I have to chance of getting 3 free seeds with my SSDD order. which do I choose?
> 
> *Seedsman Ata Tundra Regular Single Seed*
> *Seedsman Purple Bud Regular Single Seed*
> ...


Seedsman jack or African buzz from that list.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yeah, i got one saying they will be sending out soon. Im so excited im hoping for a big test on this one.


Did Bodhi post a final list for the latest testers? I only saw a partial one that he posted at BB.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 4, 2016)

Feels like im advertising but im in no way affiliated.. But Glg great lakes genetics has a bunch more ssdd along with a bunch of others.. They must have just stocked up.. .


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 4, 2016)

Is there any european stores for bodhis stuff?


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 4, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Is there any european stores for bodhis stuff?


Yes there are many EU seed vendors that carry Bodhis wares but you will never get the buy 2 get one deal, and most of them are more expensive than the american distributors. 

If you have to order from EU I'd go with The Vault UK https://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/regular-seeds/bodhi-seeds/cat_158.html They have some better prices than most for EU. I've bought from here before they are good to go!


----------



## BDOGKush (May 4, 2016)

@Feisty1UR one of my tents is a 3x3x5'5", IMO SCRoG is the best way to utilize that space for flowering and SSDD will do well in a SCRoG


----------



## Frajola (May 4, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yes there are many EU seed vendors that carry Bodhis wares but you will never get the buy 2 get one deal, and most of them are more expensive than the american distributors.
> 
> If you have to order from EU I'd go with The Vault UK https://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/regular-seeds/bodhi-seeds/cat_158.html They have some better prices than most for EU. I've bought from here before they are good to go!


 I'm about to get some seeds , autos this time, and I was about to go w gorilla sdds , but ... what Bodhis means? 
thanks 
peace.


----------



## JDGreen (May 4, 2016)

Frajola said:


> I'm about to get some seeds , autos this time, and I was about to go w gorilla sdds , but ... what Bodhis means?
> thanks
> peace.


Bodhi doesnt have autos bro. And the gorilla glue ssdd are testers...where did u see those available


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 4, 2016)

Wish you told me sooner! I've just placed my order! Came to $88 @D_Urbmon


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 4, 2016)

Why was I not charged for insurance?? 







here look


----------



## Frajola (May 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Bodhi doesnt have autos bro. And the gorilla glue ssdd are testers...where did u see those available


I'm asking because I was looking into and saw the brand SeedSupreme attach a Bodhiseeds and this name SeedSupreme give me the creeps , ew , mfs, sent me shit , period. so i got autos without knowing they were autos yes I know ....stoners fucked that up again, but I' ve learned a lot ( no I dont) , and was looking into some autos w Gorillaseeds....huh how r they ? tell me dude tell me ....what u mean by testers?? 
https://www.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/sweetseeds/autoflowering/dark-devil-auto.html


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 4, 2016)

Frajola said:


> I'm about to get some seeds , autos this time, and I was about to go w gorilla sdds , but ... what Bodhis means?
> thanks
> peace.


_*Bodhi*_ in Buddhism is the understanding possessed by a Buddha regarding the true nature of things. 



Feisty1UR said:


> Wish you told me sooner! I've just placed my order! Came to $88 @D_Urbmon


It was only 11 minutes haha.



In the end it was $88 well spent.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 4, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> _*Bodhi*_ in Buddhism is the understanding possessed by a Buddha regarding the true nature of things.
> 
> 
> 
> It was only 11 minutes haha.


I placed my order literally minutes before I saw your post! haha


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 4, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I placed my order literally minutes before I saw your post! haha


Don't fret. Very well might be the best $88 you ever spend.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 4, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Don't fret. Very well might be the best $88 you ever spend.


Hopefully I get all the nice phenos! 

Heard of one pheno that tastes exactly like maple syrup mhmmmmmmm


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> You can get all kinds of fire under $100 though... I haven't spent over $100 on a pack in like 5 years. There's no reason to spend more than that, ever IMO. I would love some topdawg gear but his shit is just too steep. I can grab bodhi, dvg, bog, cannardo, hso, bigworm, farmhouse, thug pug, wiseguy, danky dankster, serenity, etc all for less than $100. Been grabbing all of their gear for closer to $50 than $100 per pack.
> 
> The sad thing is if we were smart, we'd realize that with as many of us as buy beans, we could totally force buyer power on the higher prices breeders if we wanted. As you can get fire for less than $100 a pack, if no one bought packs over $100, no one would sell packs over $100, or they'd go out of business. But there are too many people willing to pay more because of whatever strain is hot right now, even if it's bullshit.


Bingo


----------



## undercovergrow (May 4, 2016)

@Feisty1UR congrats on ordering SSDD. now stop hogging up this thread with questions that belong in general marijuana growing section. thank you.


----------



## JDGreen (May 4, 2016)

Frajola said:


> I'm asking because I was looking into and saw the brand SeedSupreme attach a Bodhiseeds and this name SeedSupreme give me the creeps , ew , mfs, sent me shit , period. so i got autos without knowing they were autos yes I know ....stoners fucked that up again, but I' ve learned a lot ( no I dont) , and was looking into some autos w Gorillaseeds....huh how r they ? tell me dude tell me ....what u mean by testers??
> https://www.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/sweetseeds/autoflowering/dark-devil-auto.html


I saw u wrote gorillasdds and thought u meant gorilla glue sunshine daydream or gorilla ssdd lol bodhi sends stock to b tested before sale. 

And bodhi seeds doesnt offer autoflower. 
If u want bodhi.seeds go.to greatlakesgenetics or big shoe @headiegardens on instagram. Ooor attitude seeds if u must.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I saw u wrote gorillasdds and thought u meant gorilla glue sunshine daydream or gorilla ssdd lol bodhi sends stock to b tested before sale.
> 
> And bodhi seeds doesnt offer autoflower.
> If u want bodhi.seeds go.to greatlakesgenetics or big shoe @headiegardens on instagram. Ooor attitude seeds if u must.


and midweek song use 20% discount code "Roll20" + you get 3 freebie seeds on orders over $80.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 4, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> @Feisty1UR congrats on ordering SSDD. now stop hogging up this thread with questions that belong in general marijuana growing section. thank you.


My apologies


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 4, 2016)

The new testers look damn good I must say. A bunch of ssdd crosses and a bunch of other goodies. Can't wait to get mine started I'll post here so everyone can follow along. For those of you testing your in for a treat.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (May 4, 2016)

@strayfox gear 
I will be dropping a couple tester packs soon and will be posting them up on here


----------



## doniawon (May 4, 2016)

2 mothers milk fems out of 3.
1 lotus larry male so far


----------



## JDGreen (May 4, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> and midweek song use 20% discount code "Roll20" + you get 3 freebie seeds on orders over $80.


In all honesty, mws has terrible freebies. Glg and shoe always got buy 2 get 1. And glg had bogo plus a tshirt for 420


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 4, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> @Feisty1UR congrats on ordering SSDD. now stop hogging up this thread with questions that belong in general marijuana growing section. thank you.


Thank you... I was getting impatient. (Sorry dude.)


----------



## GrayeVOx (May 4, 2016)

Hey guys here are some dry shots of Boysenberry HP. Thanks Bodhi!
#7
  

#11 #3


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 4, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Thank you... I was getting impatient. (Sorry dude.)


Lol. I had to leave the thread for awhile. 

On another note out of 10 Bodhi strains sunshine 4 was the first to break ground. All 3 before anyone else. Vigorous fuckers!


----------



## MojoRizing (May 4, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Getting ready to switch over to coco after running super soil for a bit. For those that grow bodhi in coco what size pots do you use? Have heard that bodhi strains like bigger pots and I have been using 7 gallon pots with my soil. But with coco it seems that smaller pots with multiple feedings a day is the way to go. So would 3 gallon pots be too small or is 5 gallon a better choice?


Bumping my question from earlier now that this thread is somewhat back on topic


----------



## doniawon (May 5, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Bumping my question from earlier now that this thread is somewhat back on topic


2's switching to 3's n some 5's


----------



## dankherbson82 (May 5, 2016)

Hollyweed #7

This was the keeper out of six females from a pack. A nice mix of both parents. Citrus Kush top with an oily hashy bottom. Not the biggest yielder but makes up for it in quality. this one went 62 days.


----------



## dankherbson82 (May 5, 2016)

Lucky Charms #1

Only 3 of 11 germinated from the pack and this was the lone female. Definite white leaner. Lemon merengue baked-good aroma with super potency. good yielder too. 63 days.


----------



## dankherbson82 (May 5, 2016)

Snow Wookie #5

One of two females from a half pack. This pheno is dead on wookie #7. Super frosty with the loud funky grapefruit smell. Kinda weird clumpy flowers. Really like this one. Took this one 65 days but probably could have went one more week. Keeping this one unless I find a similar one with better structure in the rest of the pack.


----------



## dankherbson82 (May 5, 2016)

Snow Wookie #3

The other female from the half pack. Appalachia leaner. Good frost with good yields. Not super potent but still nice. Really sweet, robitussin, sugary, fruity smell. Went 74 days. Didn't keep it.


----------



## Bubbashine (May 5, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Wish you told me sooner! I've just placed my order! Came to $88 @D_Urbmon



Also use code jamie10 for 10% discount at the Vault... I've just picked up some Goji OG!!! https://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 5, 2016)

I feel like I've committed a crime for posting here. Damn, I didn't know thats how you all felt...

I'll see myself out...


----------



## Bubbashine (May 5, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I feel like I've committed a crime for posting here. Damn, I didn't know thats how you all felt...
> 
> I'll see myself out...



You know next time anyway and that code always works.


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I feel like I've committed a crime for posting here. Damn, I didn't know thats how you all felt...
> 
> I'll see myself out...


I've seen way more nonsense post in this thread,than what you have done....just saying


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 5, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Bumping my question from earlier now that this thread is somewhat back on topic


I prefer 3 gals with fabric pots (roottrappers personally)


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> I've seen way more nonsense post in this thread,than what you have done....just saying


That's way true but it was still fast on its way to ridiculous..


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 5, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I feel like I've committed a crime for posting here. Damn, I didn't know thats how you all felt...
> 
> I'll see myself out...


No need to leave dude. Little forays in to different topics happen all the time. Hell, I've been derailing this thread for years! lol

As for which growing style to use... why change anything? Your pictures look great!


----------



## skunkwreck (May 5, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> & for you , ken's cut of gdp


Now that's what I'm talking about .


----------



## undercovergrow (May 5, 2016)

@Feisty1UR no need to leave dude - as @st0wandgrow just said, the thread gets derailed all the time but if someone didn't say something soon then noobs would see this thread as active and start asking questions here because maybe they might be growing Bodhi stuff... that's all it is. i don't get on here very often, but when i do i enjoy reading this thread. getting sidetracked sometimes is okay. 

anyway, i've got some sunshine daydream in my veg tent that is about ready to go to flower plus the clones. i'll throw up some pictures later but these girls have been vegged almost twelve weeks too and i'm worried i won't have the room to flower all of them! i'll squeeze them in somehow...


----------



## skunkwreck (May 5, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Back to your regularly scheduled program
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> ...


I 2nd the Silver Mountain my man....pure fire in the head .


----------



## JDGreen (May 5, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I feel like I've committed a crime for posting here. Damn, I didn't know thats how you all felt...
> 
> I'll see myself out...


DERAIL, LOL no bro u totally welcome here with no hard feelings. Id u got questions please please ask. They need an answer.

We got u man. And anybody else notice how many new ppl r posting here.

WELCOME NEW and ACTIVE users


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 5, 2016)

Haven't seen anyone pop some Space Monkey yet so here I have 6/6 germinated with 4/6 Buddha's Hand germinated. Popping more today.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 5, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I feel like I've committed a crime for posting here. Damn, I didn't know thats how you all felt...
> 
> I'll see myself out...


You're good dude. This thread goes all over the place. Was just getting a little redundant but I'm sure we've all been guilty at some point. Stick around.


----------



## MojoRizing (May 5, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I feel like I've committed a crime for posting here. Damn, I didn't know thats how you all felt...
> 
> I'll see myself out...


You shouldn't feel unwelcome. This is a very chill and welcoming thread. However the questions you were asking get asked and subsequently answered about every 3 pages. Heck literally the last 20 pages are probably nothing but people talking about which seed banks had the best 4/20 deals and what everyone bought. It was obvious that you were not putting any effort into researching this information on your own and instead just blasting this thread with any question that popped into your head. Self sufficiency goes along way in this thread (and in this world.) there are some unbelievably talented growers that post in here so it would be a shame if you left because there is SO much that can be learned from them. But demonstrating that you are willing to put effort into reading previous pages and doing some prior research before posting goes a long way. I am not posting this as any negative towards you my friend, rather my advice on how to be a contributing member in this hall of fame thread. Pull up a seat and stick around for a while you won't regret it. Also in a few days when a new member sees all the activity in this thread and starts asking what strains he should buy and where to get them you can help guide them with your seed buying experience or sit back and yell at them for not reading the previous 2-3 pages. Either choice is an enjoyable experience lol.


----------



## churtmunk (May 5, 2016)

Bodhi heads,

Medicinal question for you folks. On a continuous search for a strain to alleviate migraine headaches. I get migraines that can last up to several days at a time and often not even the triptan meds can help. Always located in my right temple and above my right eye.. blinding.. I was recommended afgooey, but haven't had a chance to grab any yet. I normally dose with some indica when i have migraines and am curious if anyone in here gets headaches and what meds you use. I know this isn't the medical section, but I posted there with very little responses other than the afgooey. I'd love to see more reports on medical applications for bodhi strains. When I report on my testers for bodhi I will keep that at the forefront of my report as I think bodhi has the potential to do a lot of good for the med scene. Suggestions on some bodhi migraine meds ya'll?

-Churt

p.s. please feel free to pm with responses so we don't clog the thread with info that isn't/may not be useful to the general bodhi heads. And thanks in advance for the feedback


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 5, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I feel like I've committed a crime for posting here. Damn, I didn't know thats how you all felt...
> 
> I'll see myself out...


Broksi, It's all good.. If you start up a help thread in the Marijuana Plant Problems/ Grow Room Design sections I'll stop by and help you out for sure... Just busting your gut mayne... I derail this thread all of the time too.. @undercovergrow made a good point about this turning into n00b central quickly.. We don't want you going anywhere and I think it's safe to say that Bodhi would welcome you here as well. Most likely without all of the guff we're giving you.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 5, 2016)

Is the ssdd on its way out? 
Should I cop now before they're gone ?


----------



## Bubbashine (May 5, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Is the ssdd on its way out?
> Should I cop now before they're gone ?


Yes I would pick them up, it's for sure on the decline.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 5, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> That's way true but it was still fast on its way to ridiculous..


Because so many of the questions can't be answered in absolutes - this strain will always grow this way, or this style is better for this strain, but not for this strain. Buy some and pop some is generally the way to grow, and

as mentioned, the pics posted evidenced that feisty can sucessfully grow weed. For the longest time, I wondered if the cat wasn't super trolling the thread and having a merry 'ol time of it. 



undercovergrow said:


> anyway, i've got some sunshine daydream in my veg tent that is about ready to go to flower plus the clones. i'll throw up some pictures later but these girls have been vegged almost twelve weeks too and i'm worried i won't have the room to flower all of them! i'll squeeze them in somehow...


Just curious: is your garden now dedicated to ssdd?


----------



## kmog33 (May 5, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Bodhi heads,
> 
> Medicinal question for you folks. On a continuous search for a strain to alleviate migraine headaches. I get migraines that can last up to several days at a time and often not even the triptan meds can help. Always located in my right temple and above my right eye.. blinding.. I was recommended afgooey, but haven't had a chance to grab any yet. I normally dose with some indica when i have migraines and am curious if anyone in here gets headaches and what meds you use. I know this isn't the medical section, but I posted there with very little responses other than the afgooey. I'd love to see more reports on medical applications for bodhi strains. When I report on my testers for bodhi I will keep that at the forefront of my report as I think bodhi has the potential to do a lot of good for the med scene. Suggestions on some bodhi migraine meds ya'll?
> 
> -Churt


I would suggest a method of intake other than smoking if headaches are a problem. Edibles or a vaporizer are what's going to help you most. Any indica Dom with a bit of cbn/cbd should help with the headaches after the effects have kicked in, but the act of actually inhaling smoke at the high temps it is has a tendency to irritate headaches(at least for me) and make the worse initially. But if I vape or eat edibles it eliminates the problem. Or take a couple Advil/ibuprofen and wait 20 min before smoking lol.


----------



## Bubbashine (May 5, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Bodhi heads,
> 
> Medicinal question for you folks. On a continuous search for a strain to alleviate migraine headaches. I get migraines that can last up to several days at a time and often not even the triptan meds can help. Always located in my right temple and above my right eye.. blinding.. I was recommended afgooey, but haven't had a chance to grab any yet. I normally dose with some indica when i have migraines and am curious if anyone in here gets headaches and what meds you use. I know this isn't the medical section, but I posted there with very little responses other than the afgooey. I'd love to see more reports on medical applications for bodhi strains. When I report on my testers for bodhi I will keep that at the forefront of my report as I think bodhi has the potential to do a lot of good for the med scene. Suggestions on some bodhi migraine meds ya'll?
> 
> -Churt


I would think a nice CBD strain would be your best bet, I had some Harlequin oil & that worked wonders on my migraine. Moxie Seeds Goji D.C is worth a try!


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 5, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Bodhi heads,
> 
> Medicinal question for you folks. On a continuous search for a strain to alleviate migraine headaches. I get migraines that can last up to several days at a time and often not even the triptan meds can help. Always located in my right temple and above my right eye.. blinding.. I was recommended afgooey, but haven't had a chance to grab any yet. I normally dose with some indica when i have migraines and am curious if anyone in here gets headaches and what meds you use. I know this isn't the medical section, but I posted there with very little responses other than the afgooey. I'd love to see more reports on medical applications for bodhi strains. When I report on my testers for bodhi I will keep that at the forefront of my report as I think bodhi has the potential to do a lot of good for the med scene. Suggestions on some bodhi migraine meds ya'll?
> 
> -Churt


I get fucking crazy migraines too, sorry brotha. I feel your pain... I'm really like the Super Silver Hashplant for the recovery part.. I just had one the other day that I am still recovering from... I was out in the garden top dressing for the summer season starts and around 4pm I felt the usual symptoms, numb hands, fatigue, loss of words, loss of focus in vision, white blurry dots everywhere, sick stomach and then boom. It happens so fast... Seering pain behind the eyes as you speak and lights out.. I downed a bunch of blue dream tincture as fast as possible that I have for such purposes and tried to sleep.. 18 hours later feeling like puking and fatigued to hell, I smoked some of the SSH and the bruising feeling on top of my head was eased slightly. Pressure reduced in there too which was welcome. I probably would have puked several times without medicating. That part alone is worth it to me.

Oddly enough I never had 1 migraine when my jars of SSDD were full...


----------



## JDGreen (May 5, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Bodhi heads,
> 
> Medicinal question for you folks. On a continuous search for a strain to alleviate migraine headaches. I get migraines that can last up to several days at a time and often not even the triptan meds can help. Always located in my right temple and above my right eye.. blinding.. I was recommended afgooey, but haven't had a chance to grab any yet. I normally dose with some indica when i have migraines and am curious if anyone in here gets headaches and what meds you use. I know this isn't the medical section, but I posted there with very little responses other than the afgooey. I'd love to see more reports on medical applications for bodhi strains. When I report on my testers for bodhi I will keep that at the forefront of my report as I think bodhi has the potential to do a lot of good for the med scene. Suggestions on some bodhi migraine meds ya'll?
> 
> ...


Go after something with Bodhis bubba kush in it. Id bet money its got high cbd levels. My jabbas has the most amazing pain relief. But the ssdd is so relaxing. Which also has bubba in it. 

His bubba mom really must b amazing


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 5, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I feel like I've committed a crime for posting here. Damn, I didn't know thats how you all felt...
> 
> I'll see myself out...


Get back here you little rascal!


----------



## apbx720 (May 5, 2016)

Man this mothers milk is a bushy beast lady!! Tons of tops!!

Stem rub is pure funk w a hint of fruityness. Pretty loud for stem rub

Clones VERY well. 100% roots in 10 days. Thats good, for me, usually takes longer.

Anybody got a clue as to what pheno this may be? Based off the very poor, limited info ive provided? Guess i could just wait a few more weeks, but its so hard!!!! Lol

Hey, what happened to @luv2grow ?? The dr evil guy


----------



## limonene (May 5, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3674088 Man this mothers milk is a bushy beast lady!! Tons of tops!!
> 
> Stem rub is pure funk w a hint of fruityness. Pretty loud for stem rub
> 
> ...


hard to say which pheno, i only found 2 and i can definitively say it is one of those haha. Love mothers milk to the maximum!


----------



## kmog33 (May 5, 2016)

I would call this cross poison bubba if he continues working it. Really funky Durban poison smell with a fat bubba kick. 

Bodhis bubba X Durban 
Pheno 1













Pheno 2









Pheno 3











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmgnoot (May 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Bodhi has the trippiest strain names. Fun and creative but sometimes silly.
> 
> 
> Bingo Pajama is one of my favorites. I wonder how he comes up with those? I imagine he was nicely stoned on a lazy sunday afternoon wearing pajamas and on his way to play bingo smokin on that herb when he came up with that name... or something like that haha. I just want to hand a jar to someone one day with bingo pajamas written on it and see their expression.
> ...


old post, i know, but i just got a pack of bingo pajamas today and i was searching to see if i could find what the actual lineage is for this cross(have no idea since the pack came as compensation for screwing up my 420 order, still isnt one of the packs i paid and asked for, and is labeled 2016 spring *gift* blessing....whatever, over it, on to the next one)..

as it happens tom robbins is my favorite author. in the book jitterbug perfume, Bingo Pajama was a street vendor in new orleans selling flowers, he had the best jasmine in the world from jamaica. "Bingo Pajama smelled good. He smelled sweet. his floral brain was so active it produced a sort of neocortical honey. it actually attracted bees."..had to dig out my copy and thumb through it for half an hour to find that  Bingo Pajama had a "crown" of bees always swarming around his head. Cops fucked with him, got stung to death. "When western artists wished to demonstrate that a person was holy, they painted a ring of light around the divine one's head. European artists painted a more diffused aura. The message was the same. The aura signified that the light was on in the subject's brain. The neocortex was fully operative. There is, however, a second interpretation of the halo. It can be read as a symbolized, highly stylized swarm of bees." anyways, id bet my cock and balls thats where this name came from more so than getting high as fuck before going to play bingo! lol

i guess i'll have to release a swarm of bees into my grow room when i pop these!


----------



## ForRealz (May 5, 2016)

@kmog33 Or call her Burbban...

Edit: Or... d_burbmon... @D_Urbmon


----------



## kmog33 (May 5, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> @kmog33 Or call her Burbban...


The smell I feel is too dominated by poison for that one. If the smell was sweeter/if I find sweeter smelling phenos that'd be a good one. But I dknt feel it's appropriate for the poison funk these girls are kicking out.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3669950
> Hahahahahahaha....not everyone will get this.


Put some mofucking respect on b man's name when you bring that shit up 
Lol, people can laugh at birdman all they want dude is 4th richest rapper/produper so can laugh all the way to the bank.


----------



## churtmunk (May 5, 2016)

Damn you guys are awesome. The bodhi community is easily the best on riu or any forum I've been on. Thanks a ton for the feedback. Good to hear on the SSDD. I have a full pack and looks like I'll have to get to it. @Bubbashine I've got some Huel Perkins Cannatonic #4 for the cbd. And as kmog33 relayed via pm the HP pappy may be good as well. Got a couple Jungle Spice up and running now. Thanks for all the feedback gents. Tired of taking thousands of mg of excedrin on a the daily


----------



## Moderndayhippy (May 5, 2016)

Took down 5 gojis and 5 clusterfunks, took a picture of a couple of the potential keepers from both. 
Goji#6 one of the prettier plants I've ever grown, sweet smell moderate looking yield.Goji#7 little funkier smell with undertones of sweet, best yield potential of all 7 goji females I haveClusterfunk#3 very indica dominant very short plant that I had to stack on another pot while tying everything else down to keep it level. For an extremely short plant it is going to yield very well.Clusterfunk#2 this is he pheno I was looking for because I couldn't keep it when I grew a pack last time. This one flat out reeks I can't really describe the smell other than obviously chem dominant, if it's like the pheno I had last time the taste is also top notch. Looks to also yield pretty decent.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Get back here you little rascal!


I'm back


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 5, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> old post, i know, but i just got a pack of bingo pajamas today and i was searching to see if i could find what the actual lineage is for this cross(have no idea since the pack came as compensation for screwing up my 420 order, still isnt one of the packs i paid and asked for, and is labeled 2016 spring *gift* blessing....whatever, over it, on to the next one)..
> 
> as it happens tom robbins is my favorite author. in the book jitterbug perfume, Bingo Pajama was a street vendor in new orleans selling flowers, he had the best jasmine in the world from jamaica. "Bingo Pajama smelled good. He smelled sweet. his floral brain was so active it produced a sort of neocortical honey. it actually attracted bees."..had to dig out my copy and thumb through it for half an hour to find that  Bingo Pajama had a "crown" of bees always swarming around his head. Cops fucked with him, got stung to death. "When western artists wished to demonstrate that a person was holy, they painted a ring of light around the divine one's head. European artists painted a more diffused aura. The message was the same. The aura signified that the light was on in the subject's brain. The neocortex was fully operative. There is, however, a second interpretation of the halo. It can be read as a symbolized, highly stylized swarm of bees." anyways, id bet my cock and balls thats where this name came from more so than getting high as fuck before going to play bingo! lol
> 
> i guess i'll have to release a swarm of bees into my grow room when i pop these!


Cheers dude shortly after I posted that someone mentioned the book! It appears Bandaloop and Kudra are also names from the book.




Bodhi has the coolest most meaningful names sometimes. Even just the name Bodhi Seeds in itself. Sometimes fun and playful/free spirited but sometimes they just make so much sense.

*"Barefoot doctors* are farmers who received minimal basic medical and paramedical training and worked in rural villages in the People's Republic of China. Their purpose was to bring health care to rural areas where urban-trained doctors would not settle. They promoted basic hygiene, preventive health care, and family planning and treated common illnesses. The name comes from southern farmers, who would often work barefoot in the rice paddies."


----------



## bmgnoot (May 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Bodhi has the coolest most meaningful names sometimes. Even just the name Bodhi Seeds in itself.


indeed. when cultivating such a wonderful medicine something as simple as the name adds a touch of eloquence to the process opposed to growing a plant called Thunderfuck for example


----------



## apbx720 (May 5, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I'm back


----------



## greywind (May 5, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> old post, i know, but i just got a pack of bingo pajamas today and i was searching to see if i could find what the actual lineage is for this cross(have no idea since the pack came as compensation for screwing up my 420 order, still isnt one of the packs i paid and asked for, and is labeled 2016 spring *gift* blessing....whatever, over it, on to the next one)..


Hi! I received a pack of these as freebies during GLO 420 promo. The lineage is Kudra(Moet) x Appalachia. I believe there is a picture of the mother (Kudra) back some pages. I'm contemplating popping these along with my Purple Wookies. Cheers!


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 5, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Is the ssdd on its way out?
> Should I cop now before they're gone ?


Yes


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 5, 2016)

I been vaping various little nuggets off my Jabbas the past couple days. She sure packs a good punch! I was next level high last night, almost couldn't make it from the couch to my bed. I don't know how I am ever going to decide which one to keep. It's going to take a while to weigh the options here. They are all really nice, equally frosty. I guess I should probably weigh the plants for once..... that might help me decide. 

I know lots of y'all already grown and smoked the Jabba so I may not even try to give a smoke report! great herbage tho!


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 5, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I'm back


Lol saw this pic awhile back and loved it... Still love it


----------



## JDGreen (May 5, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> old post, i know, but i just got a pack of bingo pajamas today and i was searching to see if i could find what the actual lineage is for this cross(have no idea since the pack came as compensation for screwing up my 420 order, still isnt one of the packs i paid and asked for, and is labeled 2016 spring *gift* blessing....whatever, over it, on to the next one)..
> 
> as it happens tom robbins is my favorite author. in the book jitterbug perfume, Bingo Pajama was a street vendor in new orleans selling flowers, he had the best jasmine in the world from jamaica. "Bingo Pajama smelled good. He smelled sweet. his floral brain was so active it produced a sort of neocortical honey. it actually attracted bees."..had to dig out my copy and thumb through it for half an hour to find that  Bingo Pajama had a "crown" of bees always swarming around his head. Cops fucked with him, got stung to death. "When western artists wished to demonstrate that a person was holy, they painted a ring of light around the divine one's head. European artists painted a more diffused aura. The message was the same. The aura signified that the light was on in the subject's brain. The neocortex was fully operative. There is, however, a second interpretation of the halo. It can be read as a symbolized, highly stylized swarm of bees." anyways, id bet my cock and balls thats where this name came from more so than getting high as fuck before going to play bingo! lol
> 
> i guess i'll have to release a swarm of bees into my grow room when i pop these!


I believe bingo pajama is kudra moet x Appalachia


----------



## undercovergrow (May 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Because so many of the questions can't be answered in absolutes - this strain will always grow this way, or this style is better for this strain, but not for this strain. Buy some and pop some is generally the way to grow, and
> 
> as mentioned, the pics posted evidenced that feisty can sucessfully grow weed. For the longest time, I wondered if the cat wasn't super trolling the thread and having a merry 'ol time of it.
> 
> ...


yes, it currently is filled with only SSDD. i've been using it as medicine and getting off of [prescribed] narcotics (btw, today marks my one month anniversary of being free!) and needed the consistency. it is amazing for back pain, nausea, stomach cramps, etc. 



Feisty1UR said:


> I'm back


this picture is freaking me out! the eyes are staring right at me and there's a person stuck in there!


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 5, 2016)

I can't wait to see what these ssh x wookie testers give me. Should be done in about 6 weeks.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 5, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> yes, it currently is filled with only SSDD. i've been using it as medicine and getting off of [prescribed] narcotics (btw, *today marks my one month anniversary of being free*!) and needed the consistency. it is amazing for back pain, nausea, stomach cramps, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> this picture is freaking me out! the eyes are staring right at me and there's a person stuck in there!


 Congratulations undercovergrow!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## undercovergrow (May 5, 2016)

thanks @D_Urbmon it's been a long, hard road. instead of being diagnosed with needing "simple" surgery, i had a doctor prescribe me strong narcotics and down a terrible road that i chose to get off of a few years ago and used cannabis to help. cannabis is an amazing medicine and Bodhi released something amazing with SSDD. it really is some amazing medicine.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 5, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> thanks @D_Urbmon it's been a long, hard road.


----------



## ForRealz (May 5, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Put some mofucking respect on b man's name when you bring that shit up
> Lol, people can laugh at birdman all they want dude is 4th richest rapper/produper so can laugh all the way to the bank.


This is totally Bodhi related...Not. But still, bout 12 years ago I saw Birdman and Mannie Fresh, w Im guessing couple "security" folk, come walking in at Red Lobster I was eating at. I left em alone but told my then g/f who they were. 

Ironically, much later that night I ran into them again at a strip club! Wasnt w my girl haha, I was getting slugged up. I was like, "What up?" They were like "Yo, what up?" Didnt fux wit em cuz I dont be trying to holla at dudes at strip clubs, haha. 

Disclaimer: Strip clubs no longer endorsed by ForRealz, haha, Im no longer a patron of such establishments, and I wouldnt really recommend such...that was in mee young n dumb daze.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 5, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> This is totally Bodhi related...Not. But still, bout 12 years ago I saw Birdman and Mannie Fresh, w Im guessing couple "security" folk, come walking in at Red Lobster I was eating at. I left em alone but told my then g/f who they were.
> 
> Ironically, much later that night I ran into them again at a strip club! Wasnt w my girl haha, I was getting slugged up. I was like, "What up?" They were like "Yo, what up?" Didnt fux wit em cuz I dont be trying to holla at dudes at strip clubs, haha.
> 
> Disclaimer: Strip clubs no longer endorsed by ForRealz, haha, Im no longer a patron of such establishments, and I wouldnt really recommend such...that was in mee young n dumb daze.


Oh whatever 
 

*disclaimer* no disrespect is meant by this post to veterans.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 5, 2016)

It's 100% cloudy in trich-city!!! She's coming down just before lights on tomorrow!!! 

ETA: Goji OG(strawberry og pheno) straight up like strawberry cereal and Nepali og mouth coat funk. I'm in love actually


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 5, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> It's 100% cloudy in trich-city!!! She's coming down just before lights on tomorrow!!! View attachment 3674420


Take me down to the trichome city where the grass is green and the trichs are cloudy! Oh won't you please take me home!


You forgot to tell us what strain.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 5, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> indeed. when cultivating such a wonderful medicine something as simple as the name adds a touch of eloquence to the process opposed to growing a plant called Thunderfuck for example


I like getting thunderfucked...


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Take me down to the trichome city where the grass is green and the trichs are cloudy! Oh won't you please take me home!
> 
> 
> You forgot to tell us what strain.


Fixed.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 5, 2016)

Lanky floppy bitch that is just a bit more nugged up than your average OG. And she's got that for real strawberry.. She just can't stand on her own even at 4-5 weeks... Weak weak stems. I love her still.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 5, 2016)

I actually visited trich city this afternoon.  I took advantage of the cool weather before summer hits and did some dry sifting. Guava Hashplant and Pure Kush Suge x g13hp in there among others.

I know it's kind of off topic-ish but in the spirit of the past couple days I said what the heck... it's relevant because there are Bodhi heads in there. and I secretly have an agenda to promote 




still got a bit of cleaning to do but damn good for a quick pass with the parchment


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 5, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> It's 100% cloudy in trich-city!!! She's coming down just before lights on tomorrow!!!
> 
> ETA: Goji OG(strawberry og pheno) straight up like strawberry cereal and Nepali og mouth coat funk. I'm in love actually
> View attachment 3674420


Any light dep?


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 5, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> No need to leave dude. Little forays in to different topics happen all the time. Hell, I've been derailing this thread for years! lol
> 
> As for which growing style to use... why change anything? Your pictures look great!


I wanted to have some fresh bud every month, this ScroG has taken almost 4 months to finish... @ week 8 atm, probably 2 weeks left.. :/

Thanks tho man!


----------



## thezephyr (May 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> and the Stardawg Guava x 88g13hp .Super chill vibes. Great anti anxiety/anti depressant. Super easy to grow, very easy to trim, finishes under 10 weeks. Quite productive branching. Mild flavor and aroma. Super subtle hints of coffee deep in the back of the nose.
> 
> literally picked off 2 leafs with my finger before snapping these pictures for an idea of how easy to trim this strain is.
> 
> ...


hey urb, 
the guava hasplant looks amazing, and sounds like the grow was smooth sailing. That dry sift blend you just posted also clearly some A1 material. I just picked up a pack of the guava hashplant. I'm really glad to hear that its easy to trim, I'm disabled so minimal scissor use is a huge benefit. I grow organically indoors and out, if there's anything else you can tell me about this strain's growth characteristics, that would be awesome.


----------



## budLIFE60 (May 5, 2016)

Love dawg day 35 of flower.

So i've got 3 fem LD's goin. I'm not seeing too much variation with these gals. Each plant is fairly similar to one another in growth and structure. Not real tall and lanky and not real bushy a good split down the middle id say. They all have the Same funk chem smell to em. Will go more in depth as they develop a bit. But all in all they are pretty Damn similar. 

Plant #1
 

Plant #2

 

Plant #3

 


Starting to get some nice frost on them


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 5, 2016)

That dry sift looks heavenly and what a genius idea to use an eyebrow shaping brush 

Quick question for Bodhi heads, is Blackberry Lotus currently available? I managed to stay under budget on my new grow room so I figured I'd grab a pack or two of Bodhi to go along with my SinCity and Karma order.

Oh, and I'm 5/5 on Gogi, Wolf Pack, Apollo, and Dream Beaver. All have officially broken ground and lost their shells 
SSDD topped once today, I left the Snow Lotus untopped as well as the Sin City Petroleum Nightmare. I think they're all at about their 4th or 5th node.
Pics coming soon...


----------



## thezephyr (May 5, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> This might sound kinda crazy and spontaneous. (Not related to bodhi seeds) sorry  But I like you guys
> 
> Super high right now with a few buddies
> 
> ...


I'm still young, in my early 20's, and I'm probably gonna die soon of a chronic illness. But I'm from the bay area and I've done shit in my life that most people only experience vicariously through movies and war stories. the worlds a mixed bag. I've made beautiful works of art and I've fought for my life on many occasions. no regrets on what I've experienced, even if a lot of it showed me the darker sides of our society/humanity.. theres so much beauty in nature and respect between individuals. the only people I know with accurate perspective are people who been in gang life, soldiers, scientists, and artists... death is something everyone should think of to have some perspective.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Any light dep?


You mean like outdoor? I wish brotha... I'm not in the area for that shit, but it's right up my alley. My little closet is all I got for now...


----------



## thezephyr (May 5, 2016)

has anybody here in the bodhi thread grown neirika seed trust strains? Im interested in the medical potential of ladrace strains that have more trace cannabinoids and a broader terpenoid profile than strains selected primarily for thc. I'm pursuing research of medical applications of broad cannabinoid profile strains for patients with connective tissue/primary muscular tissue disorders like myself. I'm really close to picking up the cangshan sativa. Romulan (bay area strain, amazing for pain relief) has chinese in its genetics, and I've been having really good luck with tincture/essential oils from thai sativas for digestive effects of tissue disorders.

I'd love to get some more information on the cangshan strain before I pursue this, I currently have some himalyan genetics and others for evaluation.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 5, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> I'm still young, in my early 20's, and I'm probably gonna die soon of a chronic illness. But I'm from the bay area and I've done shit in my life that most people only experience vicariously through movies and war stories. the worlds a mixed bag. I've made beautiful works of art and I've fought for my life on many occasions. no regrets on what I've experienced, even if a lot of it showed me the darker sides of our society/humanity.. theres so much beauty in nature and respect between individuals. the only people I know with accurate perspective are people who been in gang life, soldiers, scientists, and artists... death is something everyone should think of to have some perspective.


Fuck dude.... I really feel for you man. I agree, people go through alot of terrible stuff in their life and don't get to live happily like other people alot more fortunate can. but still existance in itself, its spinning me out.. I wish I could just un-think this crap


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 5, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> You mean like outdoor? I wish brotha... I'm not in the area for that shit, but it's right up my alley. My little closet is all I got for now...


Ever try just turning the light off and keeping the girls in the dark for a week?


----------



## thezephyr (May 5, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> but still existance in itself, its spinning me out..


yeah everything is a lot to have in your head.


----------



## feva (May 5, 2016)

all 6 of the farmers with a little medical training lol (barefoot doctors) are up and out.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 5, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> hey urb,
> the guava hasplant looks amazing, and sounds like the grow was smooth sailing. That dry sift blend you just posted also clearly some A1 material. I just picked up a pack of the guava hashplant. I'm really glad to hear that its easy to trim, I'm disabled so minimal scissor use is a huge benefit. I grow organically indoors and out, if there's anything else you can tell me about this strain's growth characteristics, that would be awesome.


The only thing I can really think of is that I flowered them real small but they did have fairly productive branching despite being forced into 12/12 before sexual maturity. Most plants I have done this to don't branch out at all and just grow buds along the main stem. So I'd say be ready with support for all them side branches because some of them got floppy on me.

And be ready to enjoy some dank!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ever try just turning the light off and keeping the girls in the dark for a week?


I've done it for a few days but never a week.

Some people say it makes them more potent, some say bigger trichomes or whatnot. Only thing that ever made sense to me is better terpene retention. Some terps are so volatile they boil off at room temp. lights on = higher temps = more boiling = less terps in our precious trichome heads. So keep em in the dark keeps em extra cool for 3 days thus retaining more smell and flavor. It'd be interesting to see someone test this with real science.


----------



## thezephyr (May 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> The only thing I can really think of is that I flowered them real small but they did have fairly productive branching despite being forced into 12/12 before sexual maturity. Most plants I have done this to don't branch out at all and just grow buds along the main stem. So I'd say be ready with support for all them side branches because some of them got floppy on me.
> 
> And be ready to enjoy some dank!


Awesome. Urb, that was super informative, thanks a lot. with indoor guavas, I wont hesitate to go twelve twelve relatively small to stay within the footprint of my grow space. any outdoor guavas will get support and wide plots allowing the roots to spread out for stability and to form a large root system to take advantage of the aggressive branching. 
have a good one


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I've done it for a few days but never a week.
> 
> Some people say it makes them more potent, some say bigger trichomes or whatnot. Only thing that ever made sense to me is better terpene retention. Some terps are so volatile they boil off at room temp. lights on = higher temps = more boiling = less terps in our precious trichome heads. So keep em in the dark keeps em extra cool for 3 days thus retaining more smell and flavor. It'd be interesting to see someone test this with real science.


I recently left some ladies in the dark for week and noticed a substantial increase in trich coverage and size compared to the 3 previous harvests with the same strain. Can see these trichs from a mile away haha . I had tried it for 2 to 3 days before and didn't really notice much change as it takes longer than that for the plant to really responde ... Just thought I'd throw my personal observation out there . I tossed a pic of one in the frostiest bud thread...should be in the last page or two


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I recently left some ladies in the dark for week and noticed a substantial increase in trich coverage and size compared to the 3 previous harvests with the same strain. Can see these trichs from a mile away haha . I had tried it for 2 to 3 days before and didn't really notice much change as it takes longer than that for the plant to really responde ... Just thought I'd throw my personal observation out there . I tossed a pic of one in the frostiest bud thread...should be in the last page or two


It would be super fun to pull out the bubble bags and do some side by side to actually measure the difference in head size!


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> It would be super fun to pull out the bubble bags and do some side by side to actually measure the difference in head size!


Oh hells yeah  I really liked the bubble it produced...shit glistened like vampire skin in sunlight lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 5, 2016)

Out of the ten statins I dropped it looks like the only one that's not coming up is the TTnl6 X appy. Bummer. Guess I'll drop 3 more. Really wanted to see them.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 5, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Out of the ten statins I dropped it looks like the only one that's not coming up is the TTnl6 X appy. Bummer. Guess I'll drop 3 more. Really wanted to see them.


What other 9 did you drop Bob? I remember you told us about the fastest the other day but damn I forgot what it was already.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> What other 9 did you drop Bob? I remember you told us about the fastest the other day but damn I forgot what it was already.


I forget everything. Ha. 

I'll try to remember off the top of my head. I'm not home now. 

Blueberry hashplant
Rm Nigerian X afghani f2
Tt nl6 appy
Kalifornia
Chem Kesey 
Sunshine 4
Appy superskunk
Bingo pajama 
Wolf pack
Jungle spice

3 of each


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 5, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I forget everything. Ha.
> 
> I'll try to remember off the top of my head. I'm not home now.
> 
> ...


Dreamteam lineup right there. Can't wait to see how a bunch of those turn out!


----------



## natro.hydro (May 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> What other 9 did you drop Bob? I remember you told us about the fastest the other day but damn I forgot what it was already.


It was the Chem kesey he said came up fsstest. I remember cus I just read it today lol. This thread moves quick now so I step away for a few days then binge on bodhi pics lol.


----------



## JDGreen (May 5, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Out of the ten statins I dropped it looks like the only one that's not coming up is the TTnl6 X appy. Bummer. Guess I'll drop 3 more. Really wanted to see them.


Definitely keep me up on those nl6


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Definitely keep me up on those nl6


Same here. I passed over my NLxAppy in favor of Apollo so I'm very curious to see how this one turns out for ya.


----------



## JDGreen (May 5, 2016)

Anybody remember wat the nl6 was....memory say it was nl1 x nl 5x ???nl5 not sure on the last


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ever try just turning the light off and keeping the girls in the dark for a week?


Ah, I pull them out after they have been in the dark for 12 hours and then they get another 12 hours of darkness before I get to them with the scissors... I actually just did it for a week with the SSH I just chopped.. Because of my laziness.. Haha. Shit is liar liar pants on fire!


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody remember wat the nl6 was....memory say it was nl1 x nl 5x ???nl5 not sure on the last





JDGreen said:


> Anybody remember wat the nl6 was....memory say it was nl1 x nl 5x ???nl5 not sure on the last


NL#5 X NL#9


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 5, 2016)

Anyone run ssdd outdoors? Or any other good outdoor Bodhi ? Im looking for a solid outdoor strain. Ssdd sounds very good, along with pink lotus, purple urkle x snow lotus. Gogi Og is also a good contender.. Actually any Lotus im liking.. If any one has exp growing these or any other Bodhi outdoors please let me know..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 5, 2016)

Anyone know why the pink lotus is labeled outdoor ? I figured I'd keep em for future trades or if I ever live Ina climate I can do outdoor.


----------



## kmog33 (May 5, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Anyone know why the pink lotus is labeled outdoor ? I figured I'd keep em for future trades or if I ever live Ina climate I can do outdoor.


I think herm issues inside. Didn't like it indoors.


----------



## Bubbashine (May 6, 2016)

Gotta love the Vault seed.... ridiculously fast post!


----------



## MojoRizing (May 6, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I forget everything. Ha.
> 
> I'll try to remember off the top of my head. I'm not home now.
> 
> ...


Damn son......party at Bob Zmudas' house in about 3 months. I'll bring the chips


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 6, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Gotta love the Vault seed.... ridiculously fast post!
> 
> View attachment 3674777


No way! Didn't you order those like 3 days ago? Waiting on my SSDD atm


----------



## Bubbashine (May 6, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> No way! Didn't you order those like 3 days ago? Waiting on my SSDD atm


Ordered yesterday mate.... The order was placed before 1 O'clock so it got picked up that day!


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 6, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Anyone know why the pink lotus is labeled outdoor ? I figured I'd keep em for future trades or if I ever live Ina climate I can do outdoor.


I seen some badass blueberry muffin phenos over at the Bay... Of course they were outdoor tho...


----------



## MojoRizing (May 6, 2016)

Just got my order in from shoe. Bodhi with the hook up, not a single pack had the typical 11 seeds, all of them had anywhere from 12 - 15 seeds in them. 2 out of my 3 white lotus packs had 15 seeds in them. Cheers to you Mr and Mrs Bodhi!


----------



## jtp92 (May 6, 2016)

Hay I got some snow temple seeds with my order from bodhi and I've been looking everywhere trying to find out the lineage of this strain does anyone have a idea I was thanking snow lotis and mountain temple but I could be wrong


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 6, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> Hay I got some snow temple seeds with my order from bodhi and I've been looking everywhere trying to find out the lineage of this strain does anyone have a idea I was thanking snow lotis and mountain temple but I could be wrong


Temple x Snow Lotus


----------



## apbx720 (May 6, 2016)

Next 0n the list... mothers milk x ronnie barret, all 10. Along w what else?? Help me out homies...


----------



## jtp92 (May 6, 2016)

I


greendiamond9 said:


> Temple x Snow Lotus


 I couldn't find any of their strains that was just temple I've seen the snow lotus before tho


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 6, 2016)

NINJA TURTLES!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 6, 2016)

Dread Bread x Afghooey/Startrain sounds nice too. Who am I kidding they all do!


----------



## apbx720 (May 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> NINJA TURTLES!


Right!?!?!?


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 6, 2016)




----------



## apbx720 (May 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Dread Bread x Afghooey/Startrain sounds nice too. Who am I kidding they all do!


Those 3 were strays suggestions but mm x rb was his #1 pick. Dread bread tho has peaked my interest now. I think i might try to grab a pack of straight db if its still available


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2016)

Another stardawg Guava x A11g 
  
Smells like foot cheese, in a very good way of course. ..


----------



## apbx720 (May 6, 2016)




----------



## D_Urbmon (May 6, 2016)

Can't wait to hear the smoke report on that Stardawg x A11g!


----------



## ForRealz (May 6, 2016)

Heaven Mountain AND SS4 !!!

@apbx720

Do it now, do it quickly! 

He wont do it...

"Didi Mao !!!"


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 6, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Next 0n the list... mothers milk x ronnie barret, all 10. Along w what else?? Help me out homies...View attachment 3675041


Sunshine 4 would be my choice..


----------



## JDGreen (May 6, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Heaven Mountain AND SS4 !!!
> 
> @apbx720
> 
> ...


Hes got both already lol


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 6, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> I
> I couldn't find any of their strains that was just temple I've seen the snow lotus before tho


Temple is Mr. Nice SSH x Williams Wonder


----------



## ForRealz (May 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> View attachment 3675060


Hahaha that image is like Teenage Mutant NinJack Turtles cuz they just ripped off the OG turtles and gave em frog legs w/ balaclavas!

Here is another one of TMNT pair-o-D's...


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2016)

Some more stardawg Guava x A11g 
 
Did not get a close nug shot..

Another stardawg Guava x A11g 
 
 
Fuzzy Woolworth Mcgee. ..


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 6, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Ordered yesterday mate.... The order was placed before 1 O'clock so it got picked up that day!


Just checked with lewis from mws, says my seeds will be here tomorrow before 1. Ordered yesterday too haha!

Insurance he threw in for free for it being my first purchase which was pretty sweet saved me 13 bucks haha


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 6, 2016)

LOL that's too much man...


----------



## ForRealz (May 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hes got both already lol


Umm yeah...that was kind of the point cuz he asked:


apbx720 said:


> Next 0n the list... mothers milk x ronnie barret, all 10. Along w what else?? Help me out homies...


 

edit: ^^^ more applicable photo to accompany post...ForRealz approves this message!


----------



## JDGreen (May 6, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Umm yeah...that was kind of the point cuz he asked:
> 
> View attachment 3675104
> 
> edit: ^^^ more applicable photo to accompany post...ForRealz approves this message!


Sry i was confused. Hes waiting on the redi from me and i didnt think he had a few of those...cobra lips, drangonslayer...but yeah i guess he does


----------



## Hotwired (May 6, 2016)

After getting fucked by the HSO Bluedream I had to give Bodhi a try. Went with 11 each of Gohji, Prayer Tower and Mothers Milk. Gonna be a while before I have a report cause they were just shipped today.


----------



## ForRealz (May 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Sry i was confused. Hes waiting on the redi from me and i didnt think he had a few of those...cobra lips, drangonslayer...but yeah i guess he does


No worries...


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 6, 2016)

awesome thread 
just grabbed some SSDD 
got 6 goji a while back & all the hype about bodhi's greatnesss makes me want more lol


----------



## MojoRizing (May 6, 2016)

genuity said:


> Another stardawg Guava x A11g
> View attachment 3675058 View attachment 3675059
> Smells like foot cheese, in a very good way of course. ..


That looks stellar dude!


----------



## ForRealz (May 6, 2016)

@kmog33


----------



## kmog33 (May 6, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> @kmog33
> View attachment 3675127


Lol, I'm impressed that someone took the time to draw that out. In full color too. Some people have way too much time.


----------



## greencropper (May 6, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> @kmog33
> View attachment 3675127


now it all makes sense why soo many gals like those horses!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 6, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> It was the Chem kesey he said came up fsstest. I remember cus I just read it today lol. This thread moves quick now so I step away for a few days then binge on bodhi pics lol.


Chem Kesey popped their tails first but sunshine 4 broke soil before them.


----------



## mendokush (May 6, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Next 0n the list... mothers milk x ronnie barret, all 10. Along w what else?? Help me out homies...View attachment 3675041


Ninja Turtles x Starr Fighter or DragonSlayer x Guava13... from what @strayfox gear says the Ninja Turtles and DragonSlayer are both very dank


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 6, 2016)

Is sunshine 4 available anywhere ? I've looked all over and come up empty..


----------



## budLIFE60 (May 6, 2016)

Just grabbed a pack of purple wookie and blueberry hashplant from James bean co! Either getting wolf pack or strange brew as my freebie pack. Can't wait to pop them! So stoked.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 6, 2016)

I hope that if bman releases these ssh x wookie testers that he calls em Chewbacca Shit or something like that.


----------



## doniawon (May 6, 2016)

First bohdi seeds into bloom. Jabbas stash in front, blue hp in back and my freebee critical plus on the left. 
All 3 are about 3 ft tall in 5 gallon pots. Day 2 of flower.


----------



## calicat (May 6, 2016)

Black Triangle F2 Dirty Room Restock TK Phenotype off to one of the scrog areas.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 6, 2016)

Thanks JBC:


----------



## JDGreen (May 6, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Is sunshine 4 available anywhere ? I've looked all over and come up empty..


Big shoe @headiegardens, incanlama, jbc and svoc would b the only places id check


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 6, 2016)

is ss4 better than sssd overall?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 6, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> is ss4 better than sssd overall?


SS4 is relatively new. Not sure if there's much info on it. 3 of mine just sprouted so stay tuned.


----------



## apbx720 (May 6, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Hahaha that image is like Teenage Mutant NinJack Turtles cuz they just ripped off the OG turtles and gave em frog legs w/ balaclavas!
> 
> Here is another one of TMNT pair-o-D's...


50 shades of green...lmao!!


----------



## apbx720 (May 6, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> is ss4 better than sssd overall?


Define better... Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 7, 2016)

Here we go!


----------



## churtmunk (May 7, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3675064


Bro RUN EM!!!!!


----------



## limonene (May 7, 2016)

Mr super silver temple


----------



## Bubbashine (May 7, 2016)

SSDD


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 7, 2016)

Sour butterscotch x 88g13/hp #8  got lost in the shuffle and very funky smell coming off her.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 7, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> SSDD
> 
> View attachment 3675432


How fars she into flower? Looking bea-utiful man! I'd insert the Asian kid "Ho-Lee-Fuk" pic but I'm too lazy


----------



## Bubbashine (May 7, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> How fars she into flower? Looking bea-utiful man! I'd insert the Asian kid "Ho-Lee-Fuk" pic but I'm too lazy


Done now in 48h darkness.... I took them 8 weeks under a 400w LED.


----------



## Buzz armstrong 420 (May 7, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> SSDD
> 
> View attachment 3675432


Do you know what kind of taste known phenos have of ssdd thanks


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 7, 2016)

Buzz armstrong 420 said:


> Do you know what kind of taste known phenos have of ssdd thanks


Pretty interested in this too ^

Missed my ssdd delivery today.... Have to collect it tommorow :/


----------



## Buzz armstrong 420 (May 7, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Pretty interested in this too ^
> 
> Missed my ssdd delivery today.... Have to collect it tommorow :/


That bummer on seed


Feisty1UR said:


> Pretty interested in this too ^
> 
> Missed my ssdd delivery today.... Have to collect it tommorow :/


Bummer on missing mailman, yea I'm interested in ssdd & goji og my first bodhi grows definitely has the following


----------



## Bubbashine (May 7, 2016)

Buzz armstrong 420 said:


> Do you know what kind of taste known phenos have of ssdd thanks



My first time growing it, the two females I have reek of chemmy blueberries one seems a lot more sour then the other, but very similar in smell. I've got a Shoji OG that reeks of sour grape bubblegum then after it dies down on the fingers it gets this Kola cube funk going on!!!


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 7, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> My first time growing it, the two females I have reek of chemmy blueberries one seems a lot more sour then the other, but very similar in smell. I've got a Shoji OG that reeks of sour grape bubblegum then after it dies down on the fingers it gets this Kola cube funk going on!!!


Chemmy? .... Like chemicals?


----------



## Bubbashine (May 7, 2016)

Like diesel


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 7, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> My first time growing it, the two females I have reek of chemmy blueberries one seems a lot more sour then the other, but very similar in smell. I've got a Shoji OG that reeks of sour grape bubblegum then after it dies down on the fingers it gets this Kola cube funk going on!!!


What is the make up of the Shoji Og?


----------



## Bubbashine (May 7, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> What is the make up of the Shoji Og?


Goji *OG* f1 x Shish99 f2


----------



## doniawon (May 7, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3675406 View attachment 3675407 Mr super silver temple


Whatcha thinkin bout Dusting w that beast?


----------



## doniawon (May 7, 2016)

Is shish the old shiskaberry? N didn't that have a 5-7 week finish time? I remember it n the big book of buds


----------



## Bubbashine (May 7, 2016)

Yep I think so... I pulled as I started to see amber.


----------



## MojoRizing (May 7, 2016)

Buzz armstrong 420 said:


> Do you know what kind of taste known phenos have of ssdd thanks


I just finished up a pack of ssdd and had 3 distinct pheno's

1 - coffee smell (I am told this is from the bubbashine side)
2 - blueberry muffins (slight not over powering)
3 - rancid butter (not in a bad way)

None of these really translated to taste though in the pheno's I had


----------



## undercovergrow (May 7, 2016)

with all of the packs of SSDD that i have run, i've come across one pheno that had a slight pine taste to it on the exhale, one that had a very fruity taste to it, and the rest have been what i would consider kush--very minimal taste. only one pheno was closest i've come to what i am looking for: it had a sweetness to it like a cigar smells but not overpowering at all, just on the exhale almost more in the nose you could "taste" it, if that makes sense. most phenos have a blueberry smell to them.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 7, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> SSDD
> 
> View attachment 3675432


Looking great bro. Rare stretch indica pheno?


----------



## gabechihua (May 7, 2016)

Anyone got a smoke report on Genius Thai? I've got a pack I picked up about eight months back and am wondering if I need to get to popping 'em.


----------



## Bubbashine (May 7, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Looking great bro. Rare stretch indica pheno?


The stretch was kind of big considering I topped them... don't think I would've had space in vertical growth with no training.

Before flip around 4 week veg.
 

After stretch


----------



## JDGreen (May 7, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Chemmy? .... Like chemicals?





Buzz armstrong 420 said:


> Do you know what kind of taste known phenos have of ssdd thanks


Heres the thing on ssdd...it tastes great its just not easy for everyone to describe but the parents kinda give it away
Blueberry from the bluemoonshine 
Buttery kushy coffee dark dank tastes from bubba phenos
Chemdawg og sourness from the appy. Its very unique and its the only one of my strains EVERYBODY loves and im pretty picky and pressure my clients and fam to give me honest feedback. 

All bodhis stuff has been pretty good. But the ssdd...

is a winner. In taste yield and very medicinal high. The high is unique while maintaining a good level of strength as well. 

GRAB HER WHILE U STILL CAN!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 7, 2016)

Still a bunch of SSDD left at GLG


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 7, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Goji *OG* f1 x Shish99 f2


Yum


----------



## MojoRizing (May 7, 2016)

if the appy dad was lost long ago and the seeds we see are what bodhi had in his fridge then he had to have made 10,000+ of the SSDD for them to be in stock at all the seed banks and in such quantity.

Either that or it's a brilliant marketing scheme so we all buyout any appy crosses as soon as they are for sale lol.


----------



## JDGreen (May 7, 2016)

Still looking for someone who has seen a pineapple fresh rubber haze pheno of the dream beaver. 

Anybody?


----------



## limonene (May 7, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Still looking for someone who has seen a pineapple fresh rubber haze pheno of the dream beaver.
> 
> Anybody?


from 1 pack i had a grapefruit pheno, a peppercorn pheno and a naaaaarsty garlic pheno.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 7, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Either that or it's a brilliant marketing scheme so we all buyout any appy crosses as soon as they are for sale lol.


I could never see B doing pulling a shenanigan like that!


----------



## JDGreen (May 7, 2016)

limonene said:


> from 1 pack i had a grapefruit pheno, a peppercorn pheno and a naaaaarsty garlic pheno.


Yea i thought it may b grapefruit and it may change with 4ish weeks left but not citrus or sour. Very sweet.


----------



## limonene (May 7, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yea i thought it may b grapefruit and it may change with 4ish weeks left but not citrus or sour. Very sweet.


the peppercorn was extremely obvious until week 4 and it changed but the garlic only reared its head when we were trimming. real repugnant weed!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 7, 2016)

I'm very intrigued by the garlic. IIRC you weren't too fond of it @limonene? You mean to tell me you don't want garlic dabs? 


make hash blend. garlic dream beaver, ssdd butter cut and UK cheese. Garlic cheese toast


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 7, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm very intrigued by the garlic. IIRC you weren't too fond of it @limonene? You mean to tell me you don't want garlic dabs?
> 
> 
> make hash blend. garlic dream beaver, ssdd butter cut and UK cheese. Garlic cheese toast


You're making me hungry!! I'll take the savory ones all day!!!


----------



## limonene (May 7, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm very intrigued by the garlic. IIRC you weren't too fond of it @limonene? You mean to tell me you don't want garlic dabs?
> 
> 
> make hash blend. garlic dream beaver, ssdd butter cut and UK cheese. Garlic cheese toast


bleeeurggghhh


----------



## limonene (May 7, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm very intrigued by the garlic. IIRC you weren't too fond of it @limonene? You mean to tell me you don't want garlic dabs?
> 
> 
> make hash blend. garlic dream beaver, ssdd butter cut and UK cheese. Garlic cheese toast


yes you remember rightly, it made me feel sick when we trimmed it and absolutely none of my friends enjoyed that pheno but all the other phenos were truly appreciated. It was a great expression of terps though, id never seen anything like it before or after.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 7, 2016)

UW Black x Dragonsblood F3 testers off to a good start! I'm way late on these. Sorry! EH! 

and jabbas clones and some other stuff.


----------



## JDGreen (May 7, 2016)

limonene said:


> yes you remember rightly, it made me feel sick when we trimmed it and absolutely none of my friends enjoyed that pheno but all the other phenos were truly appreciated. It was a great expression of terps though, id never seen anything like it before or after.


Do u remember wat she smelled like before u trimmed it and got garlic


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 7, 2016)

I dropped a few tiger mountain, more ttnl6 X appy and some blueberry snow. 

Out of 30 beans 25 are above ground happy and healthy. I don't profess to be a germination expert so I'm happy with that total and popped backups. I've tried every method of germing possible. IMO they are all about equal as far as success rate. 

One other thing. I just realized I have a bone to pick with Bodhi. 

About 5 years ago I bought my first seed pack online. It was lucky charms. Since then I have been on the craziest bender of seed junky-ism. I don't know if I can ever stop ever though I love saying I will. 

Thanks for the addiction b man! Lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 7, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I dropped a few tiger mountain, more ttnl6 X appy and some blueberry snow.
> 
> Out of 30 beans 25 are above ground happy and healthy. I don't profess to be a germination expert so I'm happy with that total and popped backups. I've tried every method of germing possible. IMO they are all about equal as far as success rate.
> 
> ...


Damn your first pack was Bodhi? How did you land on that? Did you do research, luck out, have Bodhi recommended by a friend perhaps? My first pack I bought was GHS..... just an unsuspecting newb at the time lol.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 7, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Damn your first pack was Bodhi? How did you land on that? Did you do research, luck out, have Bodhi recommended by a friend perhaps? My first pack I bought was GHS..... just an unsuspecting newb at the time lol.


I'll be totally honest. His strain descriptions and names are what first lured me. It was off the tude. I was just going through each breeder and Bodhi's names really appealed to me. I totally remember being like, " Issac Haze"?! This dude's awesome!

Then I did some research after I liked the vibes. All systems go! 

Edit: I used to have access to pretty much whatever clone I wanted. I got sick of the bugs and other problems that come with clones. Started reading people liking bodhi shit better than some of there clone onlys'. The rest has been history.


----------



## thezephyr (May 7, 2016)

looking at the last few days of posts,
does the Bingo Pajama name imply that the aromatic of this strain is jasmine?
can anyone describe/link to a good description of the smell, taste, and effect of bingo pajama?
As I understand it the genetics are Moet x appalachia? I've heard of the moet in the bay area but was never able to get it. It was always described as euphoric and relaxing more than truly potent, and with a dry sweet aroma like champagne.
I've been looking for a strain with jasmine vine or jasmine tea aromatics for a long time.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 7, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> looking at the last few days of posts,
> does the Bingo Pajama name imply that the aromatic of this strain is jasmine?
> can anyone describe/link to a good description of the smell, taste, and effect of bingo pajama?
> As I understand it the genetics are Moet x appalachia? I've heard of the moet in the bay area but was never able to get it.
> I've been looking for a strain with jasmine vine or jasmine tea aromatics for a long time.


Not sure man. I have a few that are above ground now. Stay tuned. But I would also love a strain with jasmine essence.

I think night-blooming jasmine is one of the best smells on earth.

Ps. Love the name and avi


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 7, 2016)

Sweet Cream = bingo pajamas


----------



## thezephyr (May 7, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Not sure man. I have a few that are above ground now. Stay tuned. But I would also love a strain with jasmine essence.
> 
> I think night-blooming jasmine is one of the best smells on earth.
> 
> Ps. Love the name and avi


Dope B, I'll be keeping an eye on that grow for sure sounds like you've been working with some top tier genetics. I'm about to pick up bodhi/neirika's cangshan mountain landrace and need to decide between the bingo pajama or goji og as the other strain in that order.

I'm planning to use bodhi as my main source of hybrid genetics for a landrace breeding project. I'll be creating pure f1s of landraces outdoor to create pure acclimatized varieties for growth in the US as a long term breeding project. in the meantime, I'll be crossing the best outdoor males to my best indoor females, and using my indoor males to pollinate clones of the best outdoor females which will have to be grown/ pollinated indoors to maintain purity in the outdoor crop. the goal of the side project is to get more manageable plants with a higher calyx to leaf ratio that can be grown indoors while maintaining some landrace medical traits. 

currently I have prayer tower, buddhas hand and solos stash, with guava hashplant and dank sinatra in the mail. the dank sinatra will be for crossing with a strong sativa. based on growth characteristics observed by urb, seems like the guava hashplant could be a great cross for overly leafy, tall, or sparse landrace phenos that have medical traits worth preserving.


----------



## thezephyr (May 7, 2016)

fuckin psyched to be here in bodhiworld.. anybody have a recommendation for what I should pop first?
bodhi packs are on deck in 2 weeks when the current ladies (and a guy or two as well) move into the flowering tent. my current grow is mostly local genetics, including an interesting Root Beer strain that late veg has just developed true sarsaparilla aroma, and a pure afghan with a stem rub smell like cold watermelon.


----------



## thezephyr (May 7, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Sweet Cream = bingo pajamas


thanks for the info man, sounds smoooth


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 7, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> fuckin psyched to be here in bodhiworld.. anybody have a recommendation for what I should pop first?
> bodhi packs are on deck in 2 weeks when the current ladies (and a guy or two as well) move into the flowering tent. my current grow is mostly local genetics, including an interesting Root Beer strain that late veg has just developed true sarsaparilla aroma, and a pure afghan with a stem rub smell like cold watermelon.




Interesting m8


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 7, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> looking at the last few days of posts,
> does the Bingo Pajama name imply that the aromatic of this strain is jasmine?
> can anyone describe/link to a good description of the smell, taste, and effect of bingo pajama?
> As I understand it the genetics are Moet x appalachia? I've heard of the moet in the bay area but was never able to get it. It was always described as euphoric and relaxing more than truly potent, and with a dry sweet aroma like champagne.
> I've been looking for a strain with jasmine vine or jasmine tea aromatics for a long time.


Shhhh don't ya go talkin like that or all the Bingo Pajamas gonna be sold out everywhere before I can scrape up some funds to buy it myself.


----------



## JDGreen (May 7, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> looking at the last few days of posts,
> does the Bingo Pajama name imply that the aromatic of this strain is jasmine?
> can anyone describe/link to a good description of the smell, taste, and effect of bingo pajama?
> As I understand it the genetics are Moet x appalachia? I've heard of the moet in the bay area but was never able to get it. It was always described as euphoric and relaxing more than truly potent, and with a dry sweet aroma like champagne.
> I've been looking for a strain with jasmine vine or jasmine tea aromatics for a long time.


It is kudra/moet x appy s mayb...but i heard...heard the name was an inside joke of bodhis


----------



## COGrown (May 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> It is kudra/moet x appy s mayb...but i heard...heard the name was an inside joke of bodhis


Kudra, and both the strains descended from her (Bandaloop and Bingo Pajama) are all after things from the book Jitterbug Perfume by Tom Robbins. It's a good book, and the names make a lot of sense. I would say expect more floral, perfume-esque exotic scents from these strains based off the names. More light/exotic than dark/dank. Maybe a little in the Bandaloop from the bubba in the instant karma male, but the instant karma cross I ran (strawberry milk) had no bubba taste in three females.


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 8, 2016)

I'll be wearing my bingo pajamas soon too! Can't Wait!


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 8, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Damn your first pack was Bodhi? How did you land on that? Did you do research, luck out, have Bodhi recommended by a friend perhaps? My first pack I bought was GHS..... just an unsuspecting newb at the time lol.


Lol my first order was from GHS - "Bubba Kush" .. I think the description said it was Bubblegum and OG lmao.. What a joke.


----------



## JDGreen (May 8, 2016)

Being from Indiana, and having a close relationship with Indiana Bubblegum...it is entirely unrelated to bubba kush lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Heres the thing on ssdd...it tastes great its just not easy for everyone to describe but the parents kinda give it away
> Blueberry from the bluemoonshine
> Buttery kushy coffee dark dank tastes from bubba phenos
> Chemdawg og sourness from the appy. Its very unique and its the only one of my strains EVERYBODY loves and im pretty picky and pressure my clients and fam to give me honest feedback.
> ...


Not sure why I didn't grab that on my big order. I ran a whole pack before and it is the only pack I'll ever be buying a second time. That should say somthing.

Gotta grab it before she's gone for good!

Also forgot to mention I dropped 3 synergy seeds too last night.

The 3 new ttnl6 x appy have vigorous tails and will be up in no time.


----------



## kmog33 (May 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Being from Indiana, and having a close relationship with Indiana Bubblegum...it is entirely unrelated to bubba kush lol


I'll agree with this, but will say that th seeds original bubblegum probably has bubba in it lol. The one I grew out smelled like straight bubba.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 8, 2016)

I'm gonna grab SSDD today.I might as well get 2 packs and see what freebie comes lol.

Any suggestions on a second pack?


----------



## Seed junkie420 (May 8, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> I am new to Bodhi and looking for Chocolate Trip. The 2 US sellers I know of don't have it in stock (JB Co & TDT). Has anyone seen this in stock lately or know of other US sellers I need to browse?


SVOC has it instock now


----------



## Seed junkie420 (May 8, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Lol my first order was from GHS - "Bubba Kush" .. I think the description said it was Bubblegum and OG lmao.. What a joke.


Nirvana seeds bubblelicious tastes and smell exactly like pink bubblegum bestbubblegum i ever tried


----------



## JDGreen (May 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'll agree with this, but will say that th seeds original bubblegum probably has bubba in it lol. The one I grew out smelled like straight bubba.


Oh yeah, so many replicas. But bubblegum was floating around south indiana since at least the mid 80s cuz my dad and uncles smoked it often. Which predates many modern bubbas if i remember.

The real deal is a hybrid saty leaner, very powdery gum smell like a fresh bag of big league chew. The tastes is pretty classic pink bubblegum. If not grown properly it does have a peppery taste. But the bubble is still there. Not very dense either. Like a 6.


----------



## kmog33 (May 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Oh yeah, so many replicas. But bubblegum was floating around south indiana since at least the mid 80s cuz my dad and uncles smoked it often. Which predates many modern bubbas if i remember.
> 
> The real deal is a hybrid saty leaner, very powdery gum smell like a fresh bag of big league chew. The tastes is pretty classic pink bubblegum. If not grown properly it does have a peppery taste. But the bubble is still there. Not very dense either. Like a 6.


Yeah I've had a few packs of real bubblegum. Pinkish trichs and real bubblegum smell for sure.


----------



## JDGreen (May 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I've had a few packs of real bubblegum. Pinkish trichs and real bubblegum smell for sure.


Idk how bubblegum got to seed form. I dont deny it. But for years it was clone only in indy. But im not sure who got the real one or how they actually obtained a seed. S1 or just really weak male. Idk. But the bubblegum taste and smell does pass. But u have a trait of the real one if u smell that real powdery gum smell if u kno wat i mean. Like the white dusty coating u got on old gum like hubba bubba or big league.


----------



## kmog33 (May 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Idk how bubblegum got to seed form. I dont deny it. But for years it was clone only in indy. But im not sure who got the real one or how they actually obtained a seed. S1 or just really weak male. Idk. But the bubblegum taste and smell does pass. But u have a trait of the real one if u smell that real powdery gum smell if u kno wat i mean. Like the white dusty coating u got on old gum like hubba bubba or big league.


Yeah that's exactly how I would describe it. We got sent a few packs(pounds) of it outdoor/greenhouse from who knows where. Not my favorite but I would describe it just like big league chew as well lol.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 8, 2016)

Grew a BOG bubblegum that smelled exactly like pink bazooka joe. The bud looked like shit though and the high was almost non existent.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 8, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Not sure why I didn't grab that on my big order. I ran a whole pack before and it is the only pack I'll ever be buying a second time. That should say somthing.
> 
> Gotta grab it before she's gone for good!
> 
> ...


Got Tiger Mountain? I been real curious about that one.

Canshang Mountain Sativa?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 8, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Got Tiger Mountain? I been real curious about that one.
> 
> Canshang Mountain Sativa?


Yeah I do. Curious about it as well.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 8, 2016)

Think I'm gonna do ssdd and the purple diesel x 88g


----------



## GrayeVOx (May 8, 2016)

Dropped my last 3 SSDD and 3 SS4 in water today. 
Smoking on this Boysenberry HP rosin


----------



## kmog33 (May 8, 2016)

One of my bubba X Durban got jealous of all the purple in my cookies crosses and decided to kick some of its own out lol.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apbx720 (May 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Sry i was confused. Hes waiting on the redi from me and i didnt think he had a few of those...cobra lips, drangonslayer...but yeah i guess he does


Yup, in the fridge!!


----------



## Scotch089 (May 8, 2016)

Ssdd left and gogi right, not an organized grow (gogi was flowered then revegged late) but still super stoked for some gogi

about 5 weeks in

 
Gogi
 
Ssdd
  
Gogi


----------



## akhiymjames (May 9, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Grew a BOG bubblegum that smelled exactly like pink bazooka joe. The bud looked like shit though and the high was almost non existent.


Making me sad bro got a whole pack to run looking for that fire gum. Hopefully you just missed on some good phenos but got Sour Bubble too. They will touch water sometime this year


----------



## JDGreen (May 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Making me sad bro got a whole pack to run looking for that fire gum. Hopefully you just missed on some good phenos but got Sour Bubble too. They will touch water sometime this year


Ive tried a few bubblegums witb the sam issue. Low potency. The buds were never great lol. But there r some really tough batches of bubblebout there if u r willing to look. And shes finicky which prolly contributed to ppl not growing a ton/no being impressed


----------



## churtmunk (May 9, 2016)

Little bodhi and some nice mitten gear.
 

A couple of Jungle Spice juveniles.. Really respond well to topping/training


----------



## skinny510 (May 9, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> thanks @D_Urbmon it's been a long, hard road. instead of being diagnosed with needing "simple" surgery, i had a doctor prescribe me strong narcotics and down a terrible road that i chose to get off of a few years ago and used cannabis to help. cannabis is an amazing medicine and Bodhi released something amazing with SSDD. it really is some amazing medicine.


I've just come across SSDD and it sounds fantastic (particularly descriptions about easing nerve pain). Sounds like a good strain for my fibromyalgia/IBS shite. Glad to hear it has helped yourself and others. 

I already have quite a few other seeds sitting in my fridge (including some Dank Zappa) that I will pop after a forthcoming relocation but this sounds hard to pass up (even if I shouldn't be spending the money)!


----------



## doniawon (May 9, 2016)

Anyone using DE's?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 9, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Anyone using DE's?


Yup what you want to know?


----------



## doniawon (May 9, 2016)

Serious bubblegum in the late 90's was pretty great. I got some purple ones too, yirld was on the lower side but the flavor smell and potency was spot on.
Don't know if its the same now?


----------



## doniawon (May 9, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yup what you want to know?


Hypothetically, could I replace 8 kws with 6 DE and get close to the same results. And how much hotter are they?


----------



## thezephyr (May 9, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> I've just come across SSDD and it sounds fantastic (particularly descriptions about easing nerve pain). Sounds like a good strain for my fibromyalgia/IBS shite. Glad to hear it has helped yourself and others.
> 
> I already have quite a few other seeds sitting in my fridge (including some Dank Zappa) that I will pop after a forthcoming relocation but this sounds hard to pass up (even if I shouldn't be spending the money)!


good to hear that there are other people utilizing bodhi genetics for serious medical issues, bought these as my main hybrid genetics for a medical breeding project. If ssdd can give relief from nerve pain, that will absolutely be worth pursuing as well.

My latest pick ups just arrived bodhi/greenline organics seedbank and real seed co./seedsman:

Dank Sinatra, Guava hashplant, and Wolfpack freebie from greenline, prayer tower, buddha's hand, and solo's stash from an older vault uk order.
 Malana Cream Himalayan charas plant, Manipuri thai/shan/loas ganja, and Kumaoni Himalayan charas plant. All pure landrace genetics gathered from native plants in their natural environments. Kumaoni was recommended to me for medical breeding by people at real seed co as having excellent cbd phenotypes.


----------



## mrrager420 (May 9, 2016)

For any1 wondering about ordering from Incalama on IG i'll give you my experience. Once he had the gear to ship out i got my beans 2 days later. And i got the Space Monkey and Dank Sinatra i paid for so nothing bad to say. I don't complain or give bad reviews based off freebies for obvious reasons but i'll just say this. I did get the BOGO offer. Which was Blueberry Indica x Snow Lotus and something Mystic. Jamaican Sativa x Snow Lotus i wanna say. Thought it woulda been some more recent freebies i've seen others get from him tbh but cool. And the Bodhi F2 freebies he advertised on his IG was non existent. I did get 2 other bags of freebies that i have no idea of what they are. Only 3 beans in each bag. But like i said i don't have anything bad to say but i did order through him thinking i'd get the Bodhi F2 freebies that was advertised as i saw others get theirs. Glad to see other customers get Bodhi's F2's tho!


----------



## undercovergrow (May 9, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> I've just come across SSDD and it sounds fantastic (particularly descriptions about easing nerve pain). Sounds like a good strain for my fibromyalgia/IBS shite. Glad to hear it has helped yourself and others.
> 
> I already have quite a few other seeds sitting in my fridge (including some Dank Zappa) that I will pop after a forthcoming relocation but this sounds hard to pass up (even if I shouldn't be spending the money)!


i think it would work really well for fibromyalgia symptoms. it would help with IBS but i don't think it would really contribute a lot for _certain _symptoms, but would help with nausea or stomach cramps associated with it. it is definitely helpful with back pain. i like the consistency of the strain a lot - obviously there are phenos that i like more than others, but generally it is the same smoke every time which i love. some make me tired, and i don't keep those phenos around, but most don't make me tired at all, they just relieve my pain enough that i can function. i've got quite a few more packs of it. i constantly resist buying more.


----------



## BDOGKush (May 9, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> i think it would work really well for fibromyalgia symptoms. it would help with IBS but i don't think it would really contribute a lot for _certain _symptoms, but would help with nausea or stomach cramps associated with it. it is definitely helpful with back pain. i like the consistency of the strain a lot - obviously there are phenos that i like more than others, but generally it is the same smoke every time which i love. some make me tired, and i don't keep those phenos around, but most don't make me tired at all, they just relieve my pain enough that i can function. i've got quite a few more packs of it. i constantly resist buying more.


It sounds like I really need to get these. I grow for myself and my mother. She medicates to treat her fibromyalgia and I suffer from a combo of IBS and Cyclic Vomitting Syndrome which the IBS tends to trigger. The ones that make you tired would probably be the ones I keep around, I need the heavy sedation effect.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 9, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> It sounds like I really need to get these. I grow for myself and my mother. She medicates to treat her fibromyalgia and I suffer from a combo of IBS and Cyclic Vomitting Syndrome which the IBS tends to trigger. The ones that make you tired would probably be the ones I keep around, I need the heavy sedation effect.


Listen to her if anybody knows about SSDD it's her. Hell she may even know more about it than Bodhi himself  but seriously tho she knows this cultivar backwards and forwards.


----------



## skinny510 (May 9, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> It sounds like I really need to get these. I grow for myself and my mother. She medicates to treat her fibromyalgia and I suffer from a combo of IBS and Cyclic Vomitting Syndrome which the IBS tends to trigger. The ones that make you tired would probably be the ones I keep around, I need the heavy sedation effect.


Yea, I try to keep my cannabis use to the evenings and so I like the heavy sedation too


----------



## skinny510 (May 9, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> good to hear that there are other people utilizing bodhi genetics for serious medical issues, bought these as my main hybrid genetics for a medical breeding project. If ssdd can give relief from nerve pain, that will absolutely be worth pursuing as well.
> 
> My latest pick ups just arrived bodhi/greenline organics seedbank and real seed co./seedsman:
> View attachment 3677340
> ...


Dammit, this Malana from The Real Seed Co has also been tempting me. I thought I was safe when it went out of stock on Seedsman but I've just seen it on Midweek Song...temptation everywhere! 

I mostly thought of it as a perfect mate for the Dank Zappas in the fridge....


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 9, 2016)

Got my SSDD today 

Got some 3bees too 
Jack herer
Cinderella 99
Girl Scout cookies


----------



## thezephyr (May 9, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Dammit, this Malana from The Real Seed Co has also been tempting me. I thought I was safe when it went out of stock on Seedsman but I've just seen it on Midweek Song...temptation everywhere!
> 
> I mostly thought of it as a perfect mate for the Dank Zappas in the fridge....


Haha Great minds think alike, I've also been thinking about a sinatra/malana arranged marriage..


----------



## BDOGKush (May 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Listen to her if anybody knows about SSDD it's her. Hell she may even know more about it than Bodhi himself  but seriously tho she knows this cultivar backwards and forwards.


Yea I'm all over it after reading that post. Nausea, pain relief and sleepy, exactly what I look for. I know Bodhi will have me covered in the terps department too lol. I was going to grab SSDD and Goji but now I'm debating grabbing 2 packs of SSDD instead.


----------



## thezephyr (May 9, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Yea I'm all over it after reading that post. Nausea, pain relief and sleepy, exactly what I look for. I know Bodhi will have me covered in the terps department too lol. I was going to grab SSDD and Goji but now I'm debating grabbing 2 packs of SSDD instead.


I just picked up the SSDD instead of Goji from the vault, along with a few more real seed co strains. I'm a fiend


----------



## undercovergrow (May 9, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> It sounds like I really need to get these. I grow for myself and my mother. She medicates to treat her fibromyalgia and I suffer from a combo of IBS and Cyclic Vomitting Syndrome which the IBS tends to trigger. I kind of require heavy sedation to go along with the nausea relief, can SSDD deliver that as well?


i was experiencing the same issues and discovered i needed my gallbladder removed. apparently American Indians are like 60% more susceptible to this disease than the average population. i was even misdiagnosed with CVS at one point. also had doctors suggest it was IBS and wanted me on other medications for those symptoms. 

as i said, there were some phenos that definitely made me tired, but to me most do not; i think i've read a few comments that some do think SSDD makes them tired. so if you were requiring something that could help with sleep at night you can definitely find a SSDD pheno that would fit the bill perfectly. i would recommend it for your Mom. i have a friend with this disease, and though she chooses to not smoke and manages it differently, i think SSDD would be awesome for the symptoms. you could find a pheno for her that gives some energy which would be perfect for the daytime and one that can help with sleep. and bonus (at least for me) they would both smell really good (because only one pheno i've come across didn't have a great smell) and they all have a decent kush taste to it. most do not affect me with regard to making me tired, they just help with my back pain. before when i had the stomach issues (cramps and nausea), it really helped that. definitely pick some up if you're growing for personal medicine for you and your Mom. when i was at the peak of my vomiting, i don't think i would have survived it if i couldn't have smoked this and been able to then sleep through the rest... obviously, while you're puking you can't be burning one  but once you can get yourself to a spot that i'm sure you know what i'm talking about and can smoke, it helps immediately. i'm talking helps with the dry heaves too.


----------



## thezephyr (May 9, 2016)

i might have to pop these on the next damn cycle, I really need something that works for pain, muscular cramps, nausea, and spasms in my chest and diaphragm. sounds like this really worked for you undercover.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 9, 2016)

Too many reports on SSDD with medical benefits. I guess I'm gonna have to throw a few down here soon so I won't be left out. I need something for sleep bad and have been recommended SSDD too many times so next seed run in a month some will go down


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Too many reports on SSDD with medical benefits. I guess I'm gonna have to throw a few down here soon so I won't be left out. I need something for sleep bad and have been recommended SSDD too many times so next seed run in a month some will go down


Welcome to the crew!  Mine are gunna be grown some time in the future tho, need a break from growing for a while after I finish my first harvest, its soo tiring


----------



## akhiymjames (May 9, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Welcome to the crew!  Mine are gunna be grown some time in the future tho, need a break from growing for a while after I finish my first harvest, its soo tiring


I been sitting on these SSDD for a year now lol just haven't had the time and wanted to run through the the whole pack plus got two beans of it from q buddy who didn't care for it so that's 13 to play with lol. They going down next seed popping tho. I've popped about 30 beans last seed run. I hate to stop growing I know it's tiring cus I do it all myself but it gives me peace and something to do cus I really don't do anything else bedside work and take care of the fam at home. So this is my entertainment and everything wrapped up into one lol


----------



## BDOGKush (May 9, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> I just picked up the SSDD instead of Goji from the vault, along with a few more real seed co strains. I'm a fiend


It's an addiction lol. My brother catches me checking out seeds and threatens to send me to rehab! "You have enough, pop what you have!" 

He doesn't get it though, some of these strains will be lost and you gotta jump on them or you're stuck hoping somebody will kick you down some F2s.



undercovergrow said:


> i was experiencing the same issues and discovered i needed my gallbladder removed. apparently American Indians are like 60% more susceptible to this disease than the average population. i was even misdiagnosed with CVS at one point. also had doctors suggest it was IBS and wanted me on other medications for those symptoms.
> 
> as i said, there were some phenos that definitely made me tired, but to me most do not; i think i've read a few comments that some do think SSDD makes them tired. so if you were requiring something that could help with sleep at night you can definitely find a SSDD pheno that would fit the bill perfectly. i would recommend it for your Mom. i have a friend with this disease, and though she chooses to not smoke and manages it differently, i think SSDD would be awesome for the symptoms. you could find a pheno for her that gives some energy which would be perfect for the daytime and one that can help with sleep. and bonus (at least for me) they would both smell really good (because only one pheno i've come across didn't have a great smell) and they all have a decent kush taste to it. most do not affect me with regard to making me tired, they just help with my back pain. before when i had the stomach issues (cramps and nausea), it really helped that. definitely pick some up if you're growing for personal medicine for you and your Mom. when i was at the peak of my vomiting, i don't think i would have survived it if i couldn't have smoked this and been able to then sleep through the rest... obviously, while you're puking you can't be burning one  but once you can get yourself to a spot that i'm sure you know what i'm talking about and can smoke, it helps immediately. i'm talking helps with the dry heaves too.




So you have a good idea of what I'm going through. I was diagnosed with CVS then told its IBS and then told again that it's both. I'll have to look into gallbladder issues, for all I know I could be misdiagnosed as well. 

It sounds like you medicated like I do when you were going through the vomitting phase. If I can fall asleep, I can stop the cycle and so I try to keep a heavy hitting Indica on hand. The prescription don't really help if you can't keep them down, so like you I don't know where I'd be with this illness if it wasn't for cannabis. 

Thanks for taking the time to write all that up, you may have just steered me towards some life changing medicine.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 9, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> The prescription don't really help if you can't keep them down


this exactly! i had been given several to try and if you can't keep them in your system what good do they do? cannabis resolved the problem immediately.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I been sitting on these SSDD for a year now lol just haven't had the time and wanted to run through the the whole pack plus got two beans of it from q buddy who didn't care for it so that's 13 to play with lol. They going down next seed popping tho. I've popped about 30 beans last seed run. I hate to stop growing I know it's tiring cus I do it all myself but it gives me peace and something to do cus I really don't do anything else bedside work and take care of the fam at home. So this is my entertainment and everything wrapped up into one lol


Go out, get a few drinks. Grab some friends, and have a good time  Lots of things you can do beside growing for fun man  saturday was great, we started a nice fire near a lake, smoked a bunch. Headed into town and got completely wasted. It was a great night! haha

Cant wait to pop these thou, should be some good smoke!

This AK Royal I'm growing so far looks super potent, scared to smoke this stuff when its done tbh. I've never had bud that looks this good .....EVER.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 9, 2016)

bout to trim up the Jabbas Stash be back with pics in a while!


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 9, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> American Indians are like 60% more susceptible to this disease than the average population


Did not know this.. Thank you for posting.


----------



## skinny510 (May 9, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> Haha Great minds think alike, I've also been thinking about a sinatra/malana arranged marriage..


Yes! Dank Malana just sounds too good!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 9, 2016)

some of the Jabbas Stash #2. Man she's pretty. She's got a real soft sweet feminine smell. Maui Haze expression? She was pure green not a drop of purpling on her.


----------



## Bubbashine (May 9, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> some of the Jabbas Stash #2. Man she's pretty. She's got a real soft sweet feminine smell. Maui Haze expression? She was pure green not a drop of purpling on her.
> 
> View attachment 3677534
> 
> ...


Dank mate very frosty!!!


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 9, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> some of the Jabbas Stash #2. Man she's pretty. She's got a real soft sweet feminine smell. Maui Haze expression? She was pure green not a drop of purpling on her.
> 
> View attachment 3677534
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Making me sad bro got a whole pack to run looking for that fire gum. Hopefully you just missed on some good phenos but got Sour Bubble too. They will touch water sometime this year


I was talking with someone else after my BOG grow. Can't remember who but it was someone I totally respected. They said you have to plant at least a whole pack to find a good pheno.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 9, 2016)

Synergy and blueberry snow popped with a vengeance.

Tiger mountain ripped the shells completely off and I have root and cotyledons in my paper towel.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 9, 2016)

some choice nugs from the Jabbas #6. This one smells like sweet grape/berry for half a second and then kush takes over. Way smaller flowers than the #2 but looks similar yield(judging by jar space). 

she's a good bit leafier than the #2 took a little longer to trim


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 9, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> some choice nugs from the Jabbas #6. This one smells like sweet grape/berry for half a second and then kush takes over. Way smaller flowers than the #2 but looks similar yield(judging by jar space).
> 
> she's a good bit leafier than the #2 took a little longer to trim
> 
> ...


Man, that almost looks realistic! Great work!


----------



## MojoRizing (May 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Too many reports on SSDD with medical benefits. I guess I'm gonna have to throw a few down here soon so I won't be left out. I need something for sleep bad and have been recommended SSDD too many times so next seed run in a month some will go down


You will not be disappointed my friend.


----------



## JDGreen (May 9, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> some choice nugs from the Jabbas #6. This one smells like sweet grape/berry for half a second and then kush takes over. Way smaller flowers than the #2 but looks similar yield(judging by jar space).
> 
> she's a good bit leafier than the #2 took a little longer to trim
> 
> ...


Nice job. The first does seem maui haze dom and the other still on the snow lotus side. The second does seem to have some bubba in there, but neither look bubba dom. 

Still very nice and unique. Only 2 phenos?


----------



## kmog33 (May 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I really don't do anything else bedside work and take care of the fam at home. So this is my entertainment and everything wrapped up into one lol





Feisty1UR said:


> Go out, get a few drinks. Grab some friends, and have a good time  Lots of things you can do beside growing for fun man  saturday was great, we started a nice fire near a lake, smoked a bunch. Headed into town and got completely wasted. It was a great night! haha


I'm guessing you may not have wife/y, kids.. Hard to get wasted when you gota wake up with kids.. Hangovers and loud kids before 8 in the morning = terrible day.. lol Hard enough to find time to get your head in the tent..

..Have a drink for me next weekend 

Speaking of wife.. I had just selected a few Space Monkeys to throw in a small glass of water.. Turned around to throw beans back in freezer.. Turn back around to see wife finishing glass of water  Glad it was only 3 but it still sucked..


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 9, 2016)

Wait what ?! She downed 3 beans ??? Ahhh shizzz.. Well just make sure she dueces outside for the next few days thats all..


----------



## althor (May 9, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Wait what ?! She downed 3 beans ??? Ahhh shizzz.. Well just make sure she dueces outside for the next few days thats all..


 Yep, thats pretty funny.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 9, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Wait what ?! She downed 3 beans ??? Ahhh shizzz.. Well just make sure she dueces outside for the next few days thats all..


Ya.. Went right down.. The one time in my life I wish she had a gag reflex


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 9, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Nice job. The first does seem maui haze dom and the other still on the snow lotus side. The second does seem to have some bubba in there, but neither look bubba dom.
> 
> Still very nice and unique. Only 2 phenos?


Thanks bros. I still got 2 more ladies to trim those are coming up next! I had to step out but just got home going to have a few rips from the vape and get at 'er!

This run has been real fun for me. The Jabba is the first Bodhi strain I ran that had any variation at all. Seems like the g13/hp crosses are very uniform. Very minor nuances separating them. Never felt the need to pictures different plants/phenos with them the way I have with the Jabba.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 9, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> I'm guessing you may not have wife/y, kids.. Hard to get wasted when you gota wake up with kids.. Hangovers and loud kids before 8 in the morning = terrible day.. lol Hard enough to find time to get your head in the tent..
> 
> ..Have a drink for me next weekend
> 
> Speaking of wife.. I had just selected a few Space Monkeys to throw in a small glass of water.. Turned around to throw beans back in freezer.. Turn back around to see wife finishing glass of water  Glad it was only 3 but it still sucked..


Bahaha sorry to laugh at the misfortunate event but that's too funny! Glad it was only 3 too and not a whole pack.


----------



## thezephyr (May 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


>


OOOoooo that cross is looking FINE! These nug shots givin me flashbacks of my durban pie...

 dope 'high-five leaf' mutation
this badass lady popped exactly one nanner the night of the super blood moon last year, and the next morning I took that single cosmic nanner and did a self pollination that yielded exactly 1 mature seed of Blood Moon Durban.. Lol. I do have high hopes for the self cross though based on how beautiful this was.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 9, 2016)

My wife drank some root stimulator once. 

She was so pissed. It was in a water glass on our kitchen table. She made me call poison control and the guy laughed. Said the worst that would happen is shed grow some roots. 

She was not amused.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 9, 2016)

Jabba #4 my favorite. Lets hope the smoke test keeps it that way.  Less Nose than #6 but similar.

She was a breeze to trim. The next one is going to be a nightmare. Super leafy.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 10, 2016)

#5. This is the smallest lowest yielder. Definite aroma of coffee on this one.

That's all for now. #1 and #3 showed bananas and got axed last run. They all had photo period interruption for a few days 2 weeks into flower so I'm guessing those 2 were sensitive to that but I have their clones in flower right now and I'll know in a week or so! *fingers crossed*

Doing this pack of Jabbas has been real fun and I haven't even barely smoked any! 

 

 

 

 

 
The tip of the top bud.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 10, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> My wife drank some root stimulator once.
> 
> She was so pissed. It was in a water glass on our kitchen table. She made me call poison control and the guy laughed. Said the worst that would happen is shed grow some roots.
> 
> She was not amused.


Funny shit Bob


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> I'm guessing you may not have wife/y, kids.. Hard to get wasted when you gota wake up with kids.. Hangovers and loud kids before 8 in the morning = terrible day.. lol Hard enough to find time to get your head in the tent..
> 
> ..Have a drink for me next weekend
> 
> Speaking of wife.. I had just selected a few Space Monkeys to throw in a small glass of water.. Turned around to throw beans back in freezer.. Turn back around to see wife finishing glass of water  Glad it was only 3 but it still sucked..


Yea I don't think he had a wife and kids like I do lol. But tbh I could do more I choose not to. I don't trust people so I'm not trying to get to know new people on a level like that so I stay to myself. Yea I know people and could do stuff but the fam and garden is what's important right now. Me and Mrs do stuff tho so I'm good and I hang with bro in law too. I don't drink anymore either so no getting wasted lol plus I wouldn't get too wasted if I did 3 month old baby doesn't care how you feel lol

Man I would've died if my wife drank a few beans  I can see her tripping now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 10, 2016)

Right on akhiymjames I am the same way in pretty much same way you describe yourself


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 10, 2016)

Aint but 3 places you can find me and they are all at my own house, in the garden on the roof or in the office/grow room or in the bed . Pretty much stopped drinking when I started having kids; if I wouldnt have probably be dead before now. Never had alot of friends just select people


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I don't think he had a wife and kids like I do lol. But tbh I could do more I choose not to. I don't trust people so I'm not trying to get to know new people on a level like that so I stay to myself. Yea I know people and could do stuff but the fam and garden is what's important right now. Me and Mrs do stuff tho so I'm good and I hang with bro in law too. I don't drink anymore either so no getting wasted lol plus I wouldn't get too wasted if I did 3 month old baby doesn't care how you feel lol
> 
> Man I would've died if my wife drank a few beans  I can see her tripping now.


I second that. My brother and his wife came to visit some months back and when they left my bro calls me and says that my wife thought my life was pretty boring. My wife and I work 8 hour jobs and come home to our 4 dogs and smoke lol
We might have the occasional guest over for dinner and a few beers(wife doesnt partake).
Having my kids every weekend, and sometimes during the week, taking care of my dogs and garden are difficult enough without having to worry about *thieves and not to mention rats.
Hard to trust new people nowadays

*edit


----------



## Nu-Be (May 10, 2016)

I feel exactly the same way as you guys, @akhiymjames @Vnsmkr. The less people in my life, the better.

Give me a big bowl of soup to get phoned, a big bowl of herb to get stoned, and my girl in bed to get boned - that's all I need.


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> It's Bonza Seeds
> http://bonzaseeds.com/products.php?product=Bodhi-Seeds-Lucky-Charms-Marijuana-Seeds-|-Pot-Seeds-|-Weed-Seeds


1.  Bonza Seedbank is exclusively pick 'n' mix.  We don't sell breeder packs period.  Obviously when we order in a pack of seeds a customer may buy 1 seed only in any given order.
2.  Some stock lines we buy direct from the breeder as loose seeds i.e; there is no breeder pack
3.  Breeder packs can reduce the likelihood of successful delivery particularly if they are made of wood or metal.  Many are.
4.  It's not possible to provide breeder packs when customers can buy single seeds.  We used to offer portions of the breeder packs to customers but there was little interest in it given it doesn't really prove anything.
5. All of this documented in our help centre


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Have you or anybody grown beans from Bonza and verified them? They have some rare beans of a few strains the rep says they come into them all the time but as was stated they don't send in breeders packs I guess cus they are pick and mix only but if someone is wanting them to be sure they are verified beans I don't see have why they don't. I just don't want to end up wasting money on something that's not legit. I'm only speaking on the rare beans they get.


1.  Bonza Seedbank is exclusively pick 'n' mix.  We don't sell breeder packs period.  Obviously when we order in a pack of seeds a customer may buy 1 seed only in any given order.
2.  Some stock lines we buy direct from the breeder as loose seeds i.e; there is no breeder pack
3.  Breeder packs can reduce the likelihood of successful delivery particularly if they are made of wood or metal.  Many are.
4.  It's not possible to provide breeder packs when customers can buy single seeds.  We used to offer portions of the breeder packs to customers but there was little interest in it given it doesn't really prove anything.
5. All of this documented in our help centre


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> From what I understand is that alot of these big box type seedbanks actually source their beans from seedsman (or other sources), not directly from the breeder. Just thought I'd throw that out there.
> 
> I wouldn't trust Bonza... but that's just me.


We do get it from the breeder. We just open it up and sell them separately. We don't sell breeder packs.


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Only other purchase I have made @thebonzaseedbank included some g13 x haze which none of germed and some lemon og that I believe were legit.. at least they grew as expected... absolutely no og in there whatsoever tho.. Needless to say I am not impressed and I don't expect to be.
> 
> This purchase was $13 and you better believe that I will document the shit out them... Male or female... We'll see if they even get here... I'm not paying for insurance bc its more than the damn beans....


Have you had good or bad experiences with other seed banks? Or did they have some problems. I'm not trying to excuse your complaint here but if you had an issue, you should have filed a complaint order: http://help.bonzaseedbank.com/support/tickets/new


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

Beemo said:


> or maybe they got caught???
> funny, the answer they gave me eagle eye, it's my computer... something is wrong with your computer...
> its been 4 months since ordering from there...
> i know peeps had to of ordered lucky charms within those 4months and they still show 2 in stock? even al bought some...
> guess they got small glitches on plenty of items...


Who said it was your computer? What other glitches are you seeing? Are site is up to date and sometimes you have to refresh your page a few times.


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Bonza Seeds mail update, per this AM, plus a recap:
> 
> Me: "
> Why does your inventory still show 2 Lucky Charms available *after *my purchase?"
> ...


So the question here is Why 4 of these were sold when only 2 were shown in stock, correct? The answer to this, as an IT consultant also, is that there is a lot of detail in a database and when it connects with the website, it may have a lag time in getting updated. Is this your first experience ever with something like this? What I'm saying is, have you been on a site before, say buying concert tickets and it says there are 4 tickets, but then all of a sudden it says two but then somehow 4 were sold. This type of stuff happens all the time in merchant transactions. We have a high volume of people purchasing all the time so yes, it may look strange sometimes. This is with all merchants, be it amazon, ebay, etc. The good thing is that you can verify it by contacting us directly through live chat to make sure of the actual quantity. Now, is it bad that this happens, yes absolutely and we are working to make it a more up to date process. 

David


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Have you had good or bad experiences with other seed banks? Or did they have some problems. I'm not trying to excuse your complaint here but if you had an issue, you should have filed a complaint order: http://help.bonzaseedbank.com/support/tickets/new


I've ordered from many many banks and frankly I wouldn't recommend The Attitude to my worst enemy... I like their customer service better than Bonza's... Ouch.

Honestly I knew this would happen so that is why I ordered the two beans that I knew had already been claimed on your site... So that I could prove that you work for a shady company that cares nothing for anything over profit.

If you need to be brought up to speed one more time, here goes:

there was talk of lucky charms available on your site. Rare.
an individual stated that they were only able to buy two, so that they were probably all gone...
Curious, I added two to my cart and was able to purchase them..
Said individual said that there purchase was shipped already..
I waited a couple of days and nothing. So I asked for a refund and stated that I thought there was a stock issue and I only wanted the lucky charms and NOTHING ELSE.
I was told it was too late and them immediately my status was changed to shipped... Three weeks later the package came.. It could have been handled differently up to this point, but wait there is more!

The original purchaser of the first two LC beans stated that the Bonza rep confirmed that the last two beans were sent to him.... So what did I receive then?

Answer this simple question at the end with a simple answer and don't include any of your feelings and opinions please.. Only FACTS.

I'm waiting.... Still...


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol it's like, fuck yeah you had 2 beans listed and sold 4. Wtf bonza?


Just explained it. If you want to know more, I'm glad to discuss the technical aspects of it.

David


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I've ordered from many many banks and frankly I wouldn't recommend The Attitude to my worst enemy... I like their customer service better than Bonza's... Ouch.
> 
> Honestly I knew this would happen so that is why I ordered the two beans that I knew had already been claimed on your site... So that I could prove that you work for a shady company that cares nothing for anything over profit.
> 
> ...


I would like to see both of your receipts and emails so I have all THE FACTS.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I don't think he had a wife and kids like I do lol. But tbh I could do more I choose not to. I don't trust people so I'm not trying to get to know new people on a level like that so I stay to myself. Yea I know people and could do stuff but the fam and garden is what's important right now. Me and Mrs do stuff tho so I'm good and I hang with bro in law too. I don't drink anymore either so no getting wasted lol plus I wouldn't get too wasted if I did 3 month old baby doesn't care how you feel lol
> 
> Man I would've died if my wife drank a few beans  I can see her tripping now.


Aye, we sound very similar as well, except for the drinking, I brew my own beer so its extremely hard to stay away from... I definitely don't drink to the point of hangover ever tho... Only cat I hang with is the brother in law too. Haha.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Just explained it. If you want to know more, I'm glad to discuss the technical aspects of it.
> 
> David


You explained some technical bullshit... WHY DIDNT A REP ADDRESS IT TRUTHFULLY?? WHY DO I HAVE TWO RANDOM BEANS THAT ARE NOT FUCKING LC?? Jeez Dave.


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> You explained some technical bullshit... WHY DIDNT A REP ADDRESS IT TRUTHFULLY?? WHY DO I HAVE TWO RANDOM BEANS THAT ARE NOT FUCKING LC?? Jeez Dave.


How do you know they aren't LC?


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> You explained some technical bullshit... WHY DIDNT A REP ADDRESS IT TRUTHFULLY?? WHY DO I HAVE TWO RANDOM BEANS THAT ARE NOT FUCKING LC?? Jeez Dave.


What beans do you have? They should have been listed in your package. Do you have the package? Can you snap a pic.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> I would like to see both of your receipts and emails so I have all THE FACTS.


Why not for customer service purposes assume I am telling the FACTS, its not like I have asked for anything other than an explanation.. I don't want my money back and I sure as shit don't want any more packages from you guys... You suck at this Dave...


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Aye, we sound very similar as well, except for the drinking, I brew my own beer so its extremely hard to stay away from... I definitely don't drink to the point of hangover ever tho... Only cat I hang with is the brother in law too. Haha.


I love my beer tho can't take that away from me. Cold one of those every night, liquor is on special occasions but haha weird how we pretty much live the same life lol. I see the Bonza rep is here lol. I def wanna see how this plays out


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

You ask question like you can't read... I would be nicer if I didn't know that you have been linked and linked and linked to ALL of the info that YOU need to EXPLAIN your companies actions


----------



## BDOGKush (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Aye, we sound very similar as well, except for the drinking, I brew my own beer so its extremely hard to stay away from... I definitely don't drink to the point of hangover ever tho... Only cat I hang with is the brother in law too. Haha.


We're all a bunch of pot growing hermits in this thread lol. I'm the same way, only person I'd call an actual friend is my brother and I just chill with my pets and family. I hardly ever drink, like maybe a couple six packs a year at the most. That chocolate oatmeal stout you were posting pictures of did make me want to grab some though.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I love my beer tho can't take that away from me. Cold one of those every night, liquor is on special occasions but haha weird how we pretty much live the same life lol. I see the Bonza rep is here lol. I def wanna see how this plays out


It's like pulling teeth with this guy....


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Why not for customer service purposes assume I am telling the FACTS, its not like I have asked for anything other than an explanation.. I don't want my money back and I sure as shit don't want any more packages from you guys... You suck at this Dave...


I'm not saying your lying. I'm saying I need to see it. Also, like to see the package. This is what people do. If I have a problem with a product, I show them. If you don't have anything, then it tears down your credibility. I'm just saying and being truthful here. 

David


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> We're all a bunch of pot growing hermits in this thread lol. I'm the same way, only person I'd call an actual friend is my brother and I just chill with my pets and family. I hardly ever drink, like maybe a couple six packs a year at the most. That chocolate oatmeal stout you were posting pictures of did make me want to grab some though.


That one was gooood bruh!


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> I'm not saying your lying. I'm saying I need to see it. Also, like to see the package. This is what people do. If I have a problem with a product, I show them. If you don't have anything, then it tears down your credibility. I'm just saying and being truthful here.
> 
> David


I'm done with you...


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> You ask question like you can't read... I would be nicer if I didn't know that you have been linked and linked and linked to ALL of the info that YOU need to EXPLAIN your companies actions


How can I explain something if I don't have any proof? You need to show me something.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

Have fun with Dave @Amos Otis , He obviously doesn't care and is doing a shitty job of pretending and I don't have the patience for him clearly..


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

Can't wait to see what he says...


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Have fun with Dave @Amos Otis , He obviously doesn't care and is doing a shitty job of pretending and I don't have the patience for him clearly..


I do care, I wouldn't be answering questions. I need something something to show me. If your concerned, wouldn't you provide something. I mean if you don't have anything, then tell me.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

Al is one of the most reputable people in this thread so everyone doesn't question anything he has said nor Amos. Two people bought beans that was said to only have two in stock. He talks about technical computer stuff and that may be true if there's a lag like that how was the stock updated so fast yet it didn't take away the two when Amos first bought them? It's crazy but Al shows the email hell blast them all the way.


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Can't wait to see what he says...View attachment 3678107


so you received LC then from the post, correct?


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

@thebonzaseedbank , this is the most popular thread on RIU and I make regular contributions to it. I'm pretty sure I have a little creditability..


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Al is one of the most reputable people in this thread so everyone doesn't question anything he has said nor Amos. Two people bought beans that was said to only have two in stock. He talks about technical computer stuff and that may be true if there's a lag like that how was the stock updated so fast yet it didn't take away the two when Amos first bought them? It's crazy but Al shows the email hell blast them all the way.


I'm waiting for it. Its what I've been asking for it because I need proof.


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> @thebonzaseedbank , this is the most popular thread on RIU and I make regular contributions to it. I'm pretty sure I have a little creditability..


I'm not questioning your contribution to the forums. I'm questioning your issue with an order. Two separate things.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> so you received LC then from the post, correct?


I received something LABELED LC.. Days and days after Amos confirmed with one of your reps that he got the last two LC, my order still said awaiting shipment.. AFTER I said wtf? They offered no explanation and said sorry, enjoy your beans... Even after I asked for an explanation, a specific one, I got nothing..


----------



## BDOGKush (May 10, 2016)

Looks like he doesn't have an answer about how the hell they kept selling LC even though it should have been out of stock. So now he's just going to try and discredit you and question your credibility.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> so you received LC then from the post, correct?


How can it be verified that those are Lucky Charms? There was only supposed to be two in stock but two people bought them?


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Looks like he doesn't have an answer about how the hell they kept selling LC even though it should have been out of stock. So now he's just going to try and discredit you and question your credibility.


I just answered it. Did you miss it?


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> How can it be verified that those are Lucky Charms? There was only supposed to be two in stock but two people bought them?


Yes, it can be verified. I'm trying to figure out the problem here and I'm just asking for some documentation of the two purchases. Did they both receive them then? What seeds do you think you received?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 10, 2016)

truth is there not in breeder packs so theres no way to know! Then theres quantity issues. If theres only 2 left how can 2 different people get 2 beans each ? 

Seems sketchy


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 10, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> truth is there not in breeder packs so theres no way to know! Then theres quantity issues. If theres only 2 left how can 2 different people get 2 beans each ?
> 
> Seems sketchy


*Oprah voice*
You get 2 beans... You get 2 beans.. YOUUU GETT 2 BEANNNSS!!!


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> truth is there not in breeder packs so theres no way to know! Then theres quantity issues. If theres only 2 left how can 2 different people get 2 beans each ?
> 
> Seems sketchy


I don't understand what you want me to say. Do you guys want me to say we sent you different seeds. Will that make you guys happy? Then I would be lying.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> I'm not questioning your contribution to the forums. I'm questioning your issue with an order. Two separate things.


You don't need proof of anything at all to explain this situation... I'm not asking for you to go back and fix anything.. Dig a little, ya know do your job as a custy rep, which is not to ask me the same questions over and over. I'm the one that wants answers here... It's obvious I'm not going to get one...

Anyhoo its here for all to see...

At the very least, if you want to avoid intellectually vast and profound conversations with David here,  don't order from Bonza..

Hit me up and I'll help you find what you need elsewhere.. There are so many options available these days that no one needs to go through this headache...


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> truth is there not in breeder packs so theres no way to know! Then theres quantity issues. If theres only 2 left how can 2 different people get 2 beans each ?
> 
> Seems sketchy


Its called we had them in stock, and by the way it sounds they bought the seeds around the same exact time but since none of the parties will give me anything to show this, then I guess I can't verify this.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> I just answered it. Did you miss it?


So your answer is "yes, we made a mistake, enjoy your NOT LC??"


----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Its called we had them in stock, and by the way it sounds they bought the seeds around the same exact time but since none of the parties will give me anything to show this, then I guess I can't verify this.


Pitiful.

You should stop posting. You've not helped your cause at all. In fact, it's not even funny any longer, but very sad.

Neither Al nor I are out any amount of $ - between us, probably less than $40. Neither of us has asked for anything other than truth.

Obviously, neither you, nor "Lily", dare speak the truth on this matter. 

You cats sure screwed yourselves over next to nothing.


----------



## BDOGKush (May 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Me thinks Lily knows....
> 
> Bonza [just now]:"
> The 2 seeds remained available until the order was moved to shipped, for some reason - it was a little glitch from an old site. That is all. I will point the relevant people to the forum topic as soon as possible.
> ...


All the facts Bonza wants have already been posted. Here is the email to Amos saying there were 2 beans.


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> You don't need proof of anything at all to explain this situation... I'm not asking for you to go back and fix anything.. Dig a little, ya know do your job as a custy rep, which is not to ask me the same questions over and over. I'm the one that wants answers here... It's obvious I'm not going to get one... Anyhoo is here for all to see...
> 
> At the very least, if you want to avoid intellectually vast and profound conversations with David here,  don't order from Bonza..
> 
> Hit me up and I'll help you find what you need elsewhere.. There are so many options available these days that no one needs to go through this headache...


How can I do my job when I don't have anything to go off of? Your an upset customers and customers usually have something to show, back up the situation. All I'm going off of is "Well how can they have 2 beans in stock, and sell four". It is called a tech issue, like I said. There is a lag in time. Does that make sense? Now is it bad, sure, absolutely. We are working on your web site issues.


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Pitiful.
> 
> You should stop posting. You've not helped your cause at all. In fact, it's not even funny any longer, but very sad.
> 
> ...


You have no truth. Show me the proof.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 10, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> I'm waiting for it. Its what I've been asking for it because I need proof.





thebonzaseedbank said:


> You have no truth. Show me the proof.


Proof?? Proof you say??.....


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Pitiful.
> 
> You should stop posting. You've not helped your cause at all. In fact, it's not even funny any longer, but very sad.
> 
> ...


Both you guys send me the emails of your order to [email protected].


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> How can I do my job when I don't have anything to go off of? Your an upset customers and customers usually have something to show, back up the situation. All I'm going off of is "Well how can they have 2 beans in stock, and sell four". It is called a tech issue, like I said. There is a lag in time. Does that make sense? Now is it bad, sure, absolutely. We are working on your web site issues.


We understand the tech shit dude... Now, we want to know why we were told that there was only two in stock and @Amos Otis has two and I have two as well... That is the only answer that we are looking for.. Period.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> You have no truth. Show me the proof.


Ha ha ha ha ha haha aha ha ha....

etc.

Now get lost.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 10, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> How can I do my job when I don't have anything to go off of? Your an upset customers and customers usually have something to show, back up the situation. All I'm going off of is "Well how can they have 2 beans in stock, and sell four". It is called a tech issue, like I said. There is a lag in time. Does that make sense? Now is it bad, sure, absolutely. We are working on your web site issues.


Lag time?? It's supposed to be a simple inventory system bro.. You have a stock of 2, you sell 2.. you then have a stock of 0.. If you don't know how to do it.. google it


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Both you guys send me the emails of your order to [email protected].


Get outta here Dave!!!


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> We understand the tech shit dude... Now, we want to know why we were told that there was only two in stock and @Amos Otis has two and I have two as well... That is the only answer that we are looking for.. Period.


So both you guys have the same package with the same labeling, correct?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 10, 2016)

classic bait n switch! Rofl


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 10, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> So both you guys have the same package with the same labeling, correct?


And here's some more proof....


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Get outta here Dave!!!


As you can see everyone, I'm trying to help them out but how can I when I don't people that don't cooperate and ask them for a simple request. How can you help someone? Its the same issue, like calling up a mechanic and saying hey my motor doesn't start, and the mechanic says bring it in, and you go "no, I can't". How am I suppose to help? Answer that please.


----------



## BDOGKush (May 10, 2016)

This may be the worst example of customer service I've ever seen.



thebonzaseedbank said:


> You have no truth. Show me the proof.





Amos Otis said:


> Me thinks Lily knows....
> 
> Bonza [just now]:"
> The 2 seeds remained available until the order was moved to shipped, for some reason - it was a little glitch from an old site. That is all. I will point the relevant people to the forum topic as soon as possible.
> ...


"The two seeds remained available until the order was moved to shipped."

Yet somehow two more found their way to Als mail box.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> This may be the worst example of customer service I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what can be said about this? I was just about to post it again for him since it seem like he missed it


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

Oh and to talk about you get beans from breeder direct no away Bodhi gave 2 Lucky Charms beans to a seed distrubutor to sell. Not even worth it for Bodhi so there's no way possible even if this mishap didn't there's no way to verify the beans are legitimate Lucky Charms.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 10, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> As you can see everyone, I'm trying to help them out but how can I when I don't people that don't cooperate and ask them for a simple request. How can you help someone? Its the same issue, like calling up a mechanic and saying hey my motor doesn't start, and the mechanic says bring it in, and you go "no, I can't". How am I suppose to help? Answer that please.


Just one more fellas I promise..


And heeerreess's you're answer bonza...


----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2016)

By the way @thebonzaseedbank , I never got a chance to thank you for the free Barneys Farm and GHS autos !


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 10, 2016)

Best lunch break reading material ever!Lmao!


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> As you can see everyone, I'm trying to help them out but how can I when I don't people that don't cooperate and ask them for a simple request. How can you help someone? Its the same issue, like calling up a mechanic and saying hey my motor doesn't start, and the mechanic says bring it in, and you go "no, I can't". How am I suppose to help? Answer that please.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 10, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Best lunch break reading material ever!Lmao!


Thats what im saying lol


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh and to talk about you get beans from breeder direct no away Bodhi gave 2 Lucky Charms beans to a seed distrubutor to sell. Not even worth it for Bodhi so there's no way possible even if this mishap didn't there's no way to verify the beans are legitimate Lucky Charms.


Right!!! I cant believe I missed that! David is obviously "confused"


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Best lunch break reading material ever!Lmao!


You ain't lying  I'm on lunch laughing my ass off lol. They really think they can get that over on people smdh you can't bullshit a bullshitter


----------



## BDOGKush (May 10, 2016)

Recently obtained footage of a Bonza customer trying to speak with a rep.


----------



## Beemo (May 10, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Who said it was your computer? What other glitches are you seeing? Are site is up to date and sometimes you have to refresh your page a few times.


YOU DID.... from our convo.....

Nope, everything is fine. Not sure why it is saying that. Do you have screenshot? I'll recheck in the morning for double safety concerns but all should be good.

David

and your still saying it...


thebonzaseedbank said:


> sometimes you have to refresh your page a few times.


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> This may be the worst example of customer service I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://help.bonzaseedbank.com/support/tickets/new


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You ain't lying  I'm on lunch laughing my ass off lol. They really think they can get that over on people smdh you can't bullshit a bullshitter





Amos Otis said:


> By the way @thebonzaseedbank , I never got a chance to thank you for the free Barneys Farm and GHS autos !


Your welcome


----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> http://help.bonzaseedbank.com/support/tickets/new


*Bonza Seedbank [email protected] via freshdesk.com *
Apr 3















to me










Hey ******** .,

Your agent has indicated that your ticket http://help.bonzaseedbank.com/support/tickets/116024 has been Resolved.


If you believe that the ticket has not been resolved, please reply to this email to automatically reopen the ticket.


If there is no response from you, we will assume that the ticket has been resolved and the ticket will be automatically closed after 48 hours.

Warmest Regards,



the Bonza Seedbank team




Please tell us what you think of your support experience. This should not be a product review but rather a review of how your agent dealt with your query.


Awesome Just Okay Not Good

116024









************ . <**********@gmail.com>*
Apr 3















to Bonza










Your answer does not explain why 4 of these were sold when only 2 were shown in stock.

The other 2 were bought by another Roll IT Up member - see Bodhi thread last 4 pages.













*Bonza Seedbank via freshdesk.com *
Apr 12















to me















Hey ********* .,

Your agent has indicated that your ticket http://help.bonzaseedbank.com/support/tickets/116024 has been Resolved.


If you believe that the ticket has not been resolved, please reply to this email to automatically reopen the ticket.


If there is no response from you, we will assume that the ticket has been resolved and the ticket will be automatically closed after 48 hours.

Warmest Regards,



the Bonza Seedbank team


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Your welcome


I thought you were told to scram? Or you can just continue to make a fool out of yourself and your company... I'll make popcorn.


----------



## kmog33 (May 10, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Just explained it. If you want to know more, I'm glad to discuss the technical aspects of it.
> 
> David


No you didn't. That info was all bs about your server and stock being confused. I'm a web developer and I build sites like yours for a living that have much higher traffic than yours, and know that what you were trying to pass off as system error is not true. 

If you us had 4 initially listed you could almost pull off that the stock had a glitch on your server. But it wasn't 4 listed, it was 2.... 

So what you're saying is the system counted you down to 2 of your actual stock and then somehow a glitch in your server cause the actual existing stock at your bank to be increased by two magically when more than the two of the same beans were ordered? 

Then, trying to pass off immature beans as bodhis...


----------



## kmog33 (May 10, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> Just one more fellas I promise..
> 
> 
> And heeerreess's you're answer bonza...
> ...


----------



## kmog33 (May 10, 2016)

I missed 74 posts on this tread while I was sleeping for 3 hours. This thread is amazing lol, but if you leave for a day you fall way behind haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I missed 74 posts on this tread while I was sleeping for 3 hours. This thread is amazing lol, but if you leave for a day you fall way behind haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For real!!


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> No you didn't. That info was all bs about your server and stock being confused. I'm a web developer and I build sites like yours for a living that have much higher traffic than yours, and know that what you were trying to pass off as system error is not true.
> 
> If you us had 4 initially listed you could almost pull off that the stock had a glitch on your server. But it wasn't 4 listed, it was 2....
> 
> ...


Can I like this 100 hundred times?? Called out by a fucking G... I can't wait to see what _David_ has to say this time.... Hopefully he takes the hints and has already left for good....


----------



## kmog33 (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Can I like this 100 hundred times?? Called out by a fucking G... I can't wait to see what _David_ has to say this time.... Hopefully he takes the hints and has already left for good....


I'm hoping he tries to say their server has more traffic than coke.


----------



## BDOGKush (May 10, 2016)

roflmao I give him the proof he wants and he gives me a link to their support ticket page instead of addressing why Lilly stated there were only 2 seeds in stock.


----------



## ShyGuru (May 10, 2016)

Hahaha good luck @Al Yamoni and @Amos Otis! My first ever order was through Bonza and ,when I finally received it, I came on the site to leave a review and had a run in with a Bonza rep as well. My review was a 6/10 with points deducted for lengthy shipping times, non functional tracking (which I paid for), and a horrible excuse for stealth (which I also paid for). And on top of that many of the beans were immature and several have not sprouted. The Bonza rep proceeded to tell me that none of that was their fault and besides I should be happy because I got a discount due to a promo they were running. The entire time he was condescending if not an outright douche bag. I would have considered ordering more seeds despite the problems but his "customer service" turned me off to their company. Thank God I've found GLG and Shoe since then. The one good thing about my whole experience with Bonza is that, due to the %42 discount, I didn't receive any free seeds so I don't feel compelled to try and grow out the shit they give away. One less headache at least lol


----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Can I like this 100 hundred times?? Called out by a fucking G... I can't wait to see what _David_ has to say this time.... Hopefully he takes the hints and has already left for good....


He retreated to the Bonza thread. His last post :



thebonzaseedbank said:


> Good Luck with everything. Once again, if anyone has a problem, please use the ticket.


ETA - I'm thinking 'use the ticket' is Bonza speak for 'don't bother'.


----------



## kmog33 (May 10, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Hahaha good luck @Al Yamoni and @Amos Otis! My first ever order was through Bonza and ,when I finally received it, I came on the site to leave a review and had a run in with a Bonza rep as well. My review was a 6/10 with points deducted for lengthy shipping times, non functional tracking (which I paid for), and a horrible excuse for stealth (which I also paid for). And on top of that many of the beans were immature and several have not sprouted. The Bonza rep proceeded to tell me that none of that was their fault and besides I should be happy because I got a discount due to a promo they were running. The entire time he was condescending if not an outright douche bag. I would have considered ordering more seeds despite the problems but his "customer service" turned me off to their company. Thank God I've found GLG and Shoe since then. The one good thing about my whole experience with Bonza is that, due to the %42 discount, I didn't receive any free seeds so I don't feel compelled to try and grow out the shit they give away. One less headache at least lol


I think it's more their fault when they send out premature beans than other banks as they are a strictly pick and mix bank. They literally go through all the seeds/packs before they're sent out. How do you not see a premie and go, 

Hey, this probably won't germinate... We probably shouldn't send it out to a customer who pays us their money for good beans.


----------



## lootolsin (May 10, 2016)

I want to thank you guys for brightening my day.


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 10, 2016)

While the responses to this situation are funny, the fact that companies like this are out there and people continue to support them is pretty sad and upsetting. I work hard for my money and even if i only spend about 10$ for a seed, i expect a plant to grow from it.
Ive only used a handful of companies and the only issue ive had is shipping time and even that was pretty good considering where they came from. I will continue to use the US banks that have never given me problems.  Bonza


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 10, 2016)

For real though I'd like one of our Bodhiheads to confirm with Bodhi that he supplies beans directly to Bonza. And if he does he should be notified of this situation.


----------



## MojoRizing (May 10, 2016)

I seriously love you guys. That guy came into the wrong thread trying to spout some obvious BS and was quickly spanked and ordered to leave the thread. Thanks for making my lunch hour the best one I have had in months


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> View attachment 3678205


Dudes...huh...i never bought from bonza. And that guy just totally blew a buncha customers real quick


I cant believe how bad he blew that...coulda tried.. "im extremely sorry, the problem has been fixed(actually fix it or fire the asshile responsible), if u would be willing to recieve a free gift batch of seeds we would love to attempt to mend this mistake on our part. Our good service is all we have and cannot afford to have customers with poor experience. Thank you for alerting us about the problem with the customer service/site extortion (which seems like a crime to take money for a service and not provide...but this isnt legal soooooo)."

Idk man. Wat a douche.


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (May 10, 2016)

All this talk of Lucky Charms is killing me, I've been looking for a pack for way over a year


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 10, 2016)

So how does stock work on a website? Couldn't someone have had them in their cart and just not finalized a purchase? Couldn't payment have not arrived for other orders thereby freeing 'sold' stock? Were these beans ever grown out or are people just claiming without even using the product that is not what they purchased?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2016)

hhibrownsbacker said:


> All this talk of Lucky Charms is killing me, I've been looking for a pack for way over a year


Have you tried Bonza?


----------



## kmog33 (May 10, 2016)

Jus got my sent confirmation for the new testers )) wonder what I'll get his round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 10, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> So how does stock work on a website? Couldn't someone have had them in their cart and just not finalized a purchase? Couldn't payment have not arrived for other orders thereby freeing 'sold' stock? Were these beans ever grown out or are people just claiming without even using the product that is not what they purchased?


Unless the orders were made at exactly the same time. The stock goes down on most platforms as soon as a purchase is completed. But generally the stock will also be updated even if a money order is completed. Whether or not the payment gets there. Unless they programmed it to specifically leave stock there that people had already ordered. But generally stock is adjusted and needs to be put back if a payment is not completed.


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Jus got my sent confirmation for the new testers )) wonder what I'll get his round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, super excited...Asked for fat cherry x ssdd and gg4 x ssdd


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

hhibrownsbacker said:


> All this talk of Lucky Charms is killing me, I've been looking for a pack for way over a year


You will be looking forever unless somebody has a pack/s and don't mind giving them up for sale

Just a thought I was thinking since B man created Appy does anybody know if he still has beans of it? Maybe he can find the star stud again? Idk just a thought lol


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You will be looking forever unless somebody has a pack/s and don't mind giving them up for sale
> 
> Just a thought I was thinking since B man created Appy does anybody know if he still has beans of it? Maybe he can find the star stud again? Idk just a thought lol


Don't believe he does. I heard the wookie male was an attempt to bring back the appy-ness. But this is PURE speculation


----------



## rikdabrick (May 10, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> While the responses to this situation are funny, the fact that companies like this are out there and people continue to support them is pretty sad and upsetting. I work hard for my money and even if i only spend about 10$ for a seed, i expect a plant to grow from it.
> Ive only used a handful of companies and the only issue ive had is shipping time and even that was pretty good considering where they came from. I will continue to use the US banks that have never given me problems.  Bonza


I was talking with a local breeder here and he ordered a pack of Apothecary seeds (or maybe Karma, but I'm 99% sure it was Apothecary) to look through and there was only one good looking seed out of the pack. The rest were premature or crushed. He ordered the pack from Attitude and sent both Attitude and Apothecary a stern email. Obviously Apothecary shouldn't be putting those beans in their packs (though I've had premature sprout fine, mature is still better overall IMO) and also he had a good analogy for what seedbanks should liken themselves to. Basically they should be like a good waiter in a restaurant. The waiter is the avenue in which the customer gets the goods they pay for and a good waiter will check to make sure the food is what the customer ordered and that the food looks good. If a good waiter saw that a loaf of bread was still all doughy do they still serve it to the table because they're just doing what they're getting paid to do or do they take it back to the kitchen and have the cooks make it right?

I thought it was a good analogy. He put that in his email and both Attitude and Apothecary gave him a replacement pack and Apothecary threw in another pack for free also which was cool. Everybody could have saved time and/or money though if the cooks and the waiter were both doing their jobs.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> I was talking with a local breeder here and he ordered a pack of Apothecary seeds (or maybe Karma, but I'm 99% sure it was Apothecary) to look through and there was only one good looking seed out of the pack. The rest were premature or crushed. He ordered the pack from Attitude and sent both Attitude and Apothecary a stern email. Obviously Apothecary shouldn't be putting those beans in their packs (though I've had premature sprout fine, mature is still better overall IMO) and also he had a good analogy for what seedbanks should liken themselves to. Basically they should be like a good waiter in a restaurant. The waiter is the avenue in which the customer gets the goods they pay for and a good waiter will check to make sure the food is what the customer ordered and that the food looks good. If a good waiter saw that a loaf of bread was still all doughy do they still serve it to the table because they're just doing what they're getting paid to do or do they take it back to the kitchen and have the cooks make it right?
> 
> I thought it was a good analogy. He put that in his email and both Attitude and Apothecary gave him a replacement pack and Apothecary threw in another pack for free also which was cool. Everybody could have saved time and/or money though if the cooks and the waiter were both doing their jobs.


Couldn't have said this any better


----------



## limonene (May 10, 2016)

hhibrownsbacker said:


> All this talk of Lucky Charms is killing me, I've been looking for a pack for way over a year


my pal has a pack he is sitting on, whenever i see him i say "how are the lucky charm beans doing?", lol maybe one day he will either pop them or give them to me. Or i break into his house and switch the beans. I will switch them with something good though, I'm not a complete asshole. Not like Dave from Bonsa.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> View attachment 3678205
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He doesn't.. That's 100%


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> He doesn't.. That's 100%


Bonza spinning a web of lies haha. When will it end?


----------



## coolkid.02 (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You will be looking forever unless somebody has a pack/s and don't mind giving them up for sale
> 
> Just a thought I was thinking since B man created Appy does anybody know if he still has beans of it? Maybe he can find the star stud again? Idk just a thought lol


High and lonesome (H&L) created the Appy line (green crack x tres dawg)

It just speculation, but I think Bodhi dropped his appy male out of respect for H&L starting his seed company.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> Everybody could have saved time and/or money though if the cooks and the waiter were both doing their jobs.


Sure, but you don't always get jerks like @Al Yamoni sitting in your section.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 10, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> High and lonesome (H&L) created the Appy line (green crack x tres dawg)
> 
> It just speculation, but I think Bodhi dropped his appy male out of respect for H&L starting his seed company.


I would think he would have openly stated this to the community just like the blockhead bx scenario?


----------



## calicat (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You will be looking forever unless somebody has a pack/s and don't mind giving them up for sale
> 
> Just a thought I was thinking since B man created Appy does anybody know if he still has beans of it? Maybe he can find the star stud again? Idk just a thought lol


It was High and Lonesome that created Appalachia. B made the male selection for his outcrosses. Maybe he does. He does have a fridge/freezer that was shown many moons ago on Breedbay that had tons of catalogued beans. @COGrown mentioned a while back that H&L was suppose to drop Appy F2's with a restock of some other strain to TSD. TSD has been a memory and maybe the F2's as well.


----------



## Bubbashine (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I've ordered from many many banks and frankly I wouldn't recommend The Attitude to my worst enemy... I like their customer service better than Bonza's... Ouch.
> 
> Honestly I knew this would happen so that is why I ordered the two beans that I knew had already been claimed on your site... So that I could prove that you work for a shady company that cares nothing for anything over profit.
> 
> ...



Also after 2 orders of 2 seeds were made.... it let me add 1 seed to my basket, defiantly not a seed company I'd use.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> High and lonesome (H&L) created the Appy line (green crack x tres dawg)
> 
> It just speculation, but I think Bodhi dropped his appy male out of respect for H&L starting his seed company.


Ahhhh thanks for the info bro. I wouldn't doubt it one bit as that's the type of man Bodhi is. This def sounds like why Appy was "lost" maybe the SSDD male will be the new go to stud since that's the cultivar that's loved the most beside Goji


----------



## torontoke (May 10, 2016)

Man I'm always late to the party!
But I brought the "bonza" bucket
In case he comes back.

Bet you they wish they charged way more for those magically delicious self multiplying lucky charms.
Maybe that's the problem someone at bonza is feeding them motherfukers chicken after midnight.

If your going to try to discredit customers you think you might want to pick less respected guys or at least go back and read a few pages.
Bad customer service won't be an issue soon enough tho


----------



## MojoRizing (May 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you tried Bonza?


Damn beat me to it. Was gonna say I heard they had 2 in stock


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

Anybody else wanna expose wat they requested on their testers?

My the white x wookie testers r going great. Pretty hybrid mix. 1-5 heavy one side it seems. Only 2 weeks into flower. Got clones from 4 and 2 waiting on 5. Abt to take 2 and 3_they r only 1 week in


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ahhhh thanks for the info bro. I wouldn't doubt it one bit as that's the type of man Bodhi is. This def sounds like why Appy was "lost" maybe the SSDD male will be the new go to stud since that's the cultivar that's loved the most beside Goji


Im actually pretty sure bodi actually lost the appy male to some other circumstances, like a storm outside or heat or sumthin i dont remember. But im pretty sure over 50% that he actually lost it and didnt retire it. 

Thats y there r so.many appy crosses available....because he released nearly everything crossed with appy ...i also heard he did that cuz he lost it and people kept asking for appy crosses....which tbat i believe i heard from bodhi on breedbay, wen i asked about how long the crosses will be around.

He said its hard to say...all are VERY limited except ssdd(which is tbe least limited appy cross)


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 10, 2016)

Anyone care to post the current tester list? curious to see what the man is up to.


curious to see what I'm missing out on haha.


----------



## skinny510 (May 10, 2016)

This might not be the right venue to ask, but who is High & Lonesome and what else have they done, etc.? I've never been able to track down any info on them....


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

Bodhis current strains IN TESTING

chem d x ssdd
chem 1 x ssdd
ssh x ssdd
butterscotch x ssdd
goji og b cut x ssdd
axis x ssdd
wifi x ssdd
gsc forum x ssdd
gg4 x ssdd
blue dream x ssdd
road kill unicorn f2x ssdd
fat cherry x ssdd
purple diesel x ssdd
wookie 41 x ssdd
dread bread x ssdd
the white x ssdd
tk x ssdd
HA og x ssdd
cherry-o x ssdd
kasmir 22 x ssdd
atf x ssdd
mendo purps x ssdd
strawberry milk x ssdd
chem 91 skunk va x ssdd
tigermelon 2 x ssdd
loompa headband x ssdd
stardawg guava x ssdd
bubba kush x ssdd
3 kings og x ssdd
kush 4 x ssdd

supernatural selections:

vietnamese 7 x columbian x afghani
Hawaiian sativa x columbian x afghani
bandaid haze x columbian x afghani
bubba x kashmir
mango biche x kashmir
black kandahar x kashmir
congo pine x kashmir
lao x kashmir
purple malawi x kashmir
axis x kashmir
vietnamese 7 x kashmir

The axis is a mutant congo he had the produced wild snowflake style buds


----------



## Vato_504 (May 10, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Bodhis current strains IN TESTING
> 
> chem d x ssdd
> chem 1 x ssdd
> ...


Damn green you're in a jungle of love I see.. Happy hunting brother


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 10, 2016)

Oh awesome that makes me feel better about probably never going to have the funds to grab SSDD. It shall live on through crosses hopefully!

such a broke ass I need to start selling these herbs but......... my PRECIOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Oh awesome that makes me feel better about probably never going to have the funds to grab SSDD. It shall live on through crosses hopefully!
> 
> such a broke ass I need to start selling these herbs but......... my PRECIOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


NO BRO! U must grab the ssdd. Seriously. Find the funds. Other people will read this message. Hurrt sir....to Big Shoes dm.



Vato_504 said:


> Damn green you're in a jungle of love I see.. Happy hunting brother


These r the strains bodhis is sending to his testers, of which i am a lucky duckling. I will appropriately update my next tester round on riu. My others r on breed bay, 

I will put late flower and dry flower pics here, but wont clog the thread with the extra pics


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Oh awesome that makes me feel better about probably never going to have the funds to grab SSDD. It shall live on through crosses hopefully!
> 
> such a broke ass I need to start selling these herbs but......... my PRECIOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


I belive u like the guava hashplant? Id bet ull love the ssdd. Ive seen so many great plants, one after another. Great variation with a winner in every pack.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 10, 2016)

Can someone clear this up for me?

If bodhi is using ssdd to breed with alot of many other different strains.... Doesn't the ssdd have like 9 different phenotypes? Surely the genetics would all be different, so there is no one perfect SSDD to breed from unless it was picked perfectly and then bred on from.

For example, one may be stretchy and leggy, one may be shorter and slightly bushier. one may produce more, one may produce less. one might not smell as good as another. etc etc

I'm talking about the best of the best. Sorry If I've not done a good job of trying to explain what I mean, but hopefully you get the jist of it.

I've bought ssdd, but I have a feeling I should have waited to buy one of the ssdd crosses when they're finally ready. because I'm not going to be growing these for awhile.


----------



## mendokush (May 10, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody else wanna expose wat they requested on their testers?
> 
> My the white x wookie testers r going great. Pretty hybrid mix. 1-5 heavy one side it seems. Only 2 weeks into flower. Got clones from 4 and 2 waiting on 5. Abt to take 2 and 3_they r only 1 week in


I got confirmation today that testers have shipped. 
My choices in order, the white x ssdd, headband x ssdd, wifi x ssdd, wookie 41x ssdd and gsc fourm x ssdd. That tester list is stacked, I would be happy to test anything on the whole list


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 10, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I belive u like the guava hashplant? Id bet ull love the ssdd. Ive seen so many great plants, one after another. Great variation with a winner in every pack.


Yes I love the Guava HP. It works great for me. <3

I'll work on snagging some SSDD in the future. If not I can source some F2's or trades hopefully. I know some Bodhiheads got my back!  

Funds are super tight and planning to move soon. Every hundo adds up! Just trying to keep my head above water at this point. Hopefully I can grow myself into the shallow end after I move.


----------



## limonene (May 10, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Can someone clear this up for me?
> 
> If bodhi is using ssdd to breed with alot of many other different strains.... Doesn't the ssdd have like 9 different phenotypes? Surely the genetics would all be different, so there is no one perfect SSDD to breed from unless it was picked perfectly and then bred on from.
> 
> ...


if his selection was anything like the goji queen mum then he probably grew about 100 ssdd and picked the best dads he could find, tested the offspring and worked out which dad to use from that.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Can someone clear this up for me?
> 
> If bodhi is using ssdd to breed with alot of many other different strains.... Doesn't the ssdd have like 9 different phenotypes? Surely the genetics would all be different, so there is no one perfect SSDD to breed from unless it was picked perfectly and then bred on from.
> 
> ...


The male SSDD he is using is new but he has created a few crosses with it before all the new ones are being tested. Orange Sunshine and Sunshine 4 are already out and I'm sure the people who tested those let Bodhi know how many phenos are coming in the packs. He only using one male so it's not gonna be all over the place with phenos as he has an amazing eye for males and seeing what they will bring to the table. Yes recessive genes can come out once crossed to other moms. These are multi polyhybrid crosses so there can be many phenos or a few depending on how the male passes down but don't think Bodhi would already release crosses from the male if he was producing offspring with 10+ phenos. I don't know how his SSDD male grows tho so can't say how offspring will show but could have some Bubba dom phenos that are short of some Appy phenos with more stretch to it or combo of both.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 10, 2016)

limonene said:


> if his selection was anything like the goji queen mum then he probably grew about 100 ssdd and picked the best dads he could find, tested the offspring and worked out which dad to use from that.


Got it! Thanks. I'm still relatively new to bodhi, and the stuff he produces and growing in general. Is there any chance I would run into a "runt" seed if I were to go ahead and pop the ones I was given?

I tried out some Royal AK for my first run by Royal Queen Seeds. One seed out of the 3 I grew, I believed to be ruderalis dominant. Just by how it looked as a seedling and how it grew, and turns out in flower Its not produced nearly as much as my other two. Close to finishing it all up now, probably a week away from chopping my other 2. Still think this one may need some more time..


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

Bodhi lost the Appy pappy while a "friend" was supposed to be house sitting his plants while Bodhi and Fam were (I think..) sourcing landraces in a far away land. (Mexico? Haha.) Anyhoo I'm pretty sure that is the gist of the story...


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The male SSDD he is using is new but he has created a few crosses with it before all the new ones are being tested. Orange Sunshine and Sunshine 4 are already out and I'm sure the people who tested those let Bodhi know how many phenos are coming in the packs. He only using one male so it's not gonna be all over the place with phenos as he has an amazing eye for males and seeing what they will bring to the table. Yes recessive genes can come out once crossed to other moms. These are multi polyhybrid crosses so there can be many phenos or a few depending on how the male passes down but don't think Bodhi would already release crosses from the male if he was producing offspring with 10+ phenos. I don't know how his SSDD male grows tho so can't say how offspring will show but could have some Bubba dom phenos that are short of some Appy phenos with more stretch to it or combo of both.


So its just luck of the draw? :/ I really wanted some nice short plants that would do well in a SOG type of setup. that flower quickly, root fast and produce 1/4 to 1/2 oz of bud per plant I was told "Wonder Woman" is the perfect seed for utilizing the SOG method.

Caught in the middle for what I should do tbh. If all my ssdd seeds turn out to be appy dom I'm kinda screwed.. even if I were to grow them without any training techniques. 

Space is a huge factor for me. Any ideas?


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yes I love the Guava HP. It works great for me. <3
> 
> I'll work on snagging some SSDD in the future. If not I can source some F2's or trades hopefully. I know some Bodhiheads got my back!
> 
> Funds are super tight and planning to move soon. Every hundo adds up! Just trying to keep my head above water at this point. Hopefully I can grow myself into the shallow end after I move.


@apbx720 this dude. U may wanna talk to abt some ssdd pollen.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> So its just luck of the draw? :/ I really wanted some nice short plants that would do well in a SOG type of setup. that flower quickly, root fast and produce 1/4 to 1/2 oz of bud per plant I was told "Wonder Woman" is the perfect seed for utilizing the SOG method.
> 
> Caught in the middle for what I should do tbh. If all my ssdd seeds turn out to be appy dom I'm kinda screwed.. even if I were to grow them without any training techniques. Space is a huge factor for me. Any ideas?


Bro I can pretty much gaurantee you they all won't come out Appy dom. Believe me if the cross was producing that way I wouldn't be released. You will find a few phenos for sure hat leans to both parents but I don't think it will be 9 different ones. Bodhi picks his males well and doesn't like ones that are too dominate in crosses so you should be fine bro. Find you a Bubba dome pheno and I'm sure you will have a nice plant that stays low and suited for SOG but with beans it's always the luck of the draw unless you running proven clones of phenos


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> So its just luck of the draw? :/ I really wanted some nice short plants that would do well in a SOG type of setup. that flower quickly, root fast and produce 1/4 to 1/2 oz of bud per plant I was told "Wonder Woman" is the perfect seed for utilizing the SOG method.
> 
> Caught in the middle for what I should do tbh. If all my ssdd seeds turn out to be appy dom I'm kinda screwed.. even if I were to grow them without any training techniques.
> 
> Space is a huge factor for me. Any ideas?


I think u miss understand. Its definitely not luck of the draw. 

The ssdd all stretch and grow similar. Sure theres variation. But thats with all stains. We will find out wat pheno he chose particularly in time.

But first ssdd scrogs fine. If u train right most 40% or more indicas scrog great. The wookie crosses will sog great. 

If u look into ssdd grow reports abit, ull see the similarities even amongst pheno variance


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro I can pretty much gaurantee you they all won't come out Appy dom. Believe me if the cross was producing that way I wouldn't be released. You will find a few phenos for sure hat leans to both parents but I don't think it will be 9 different ones. Bodhi picks his males well and doesn't like ones that are too dominate in crosses so you should be fine bro. Find you a Bubba dome pheno and I'm sure you will have a nice plant that stays low and suited for SOG but with beans it's always the luck of the draw unless you running proven clones of phenos


Ran ssdd x wookie or (bubbashine x appy)x(bbs lavender x appy) sooo 50% appy......got 1 outta 6 females appy dom.


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro I can pretty much gaurantee you they all won't come out Appy dom. Believe me if the cross was producing that way I wouldn't be released. You will find a few phenos for sure hat leans to both parents but I don't think it will be 9 different ones. Bodhi picks his males well and doesn't like ones that are too dominate in crosses so you should be fine bro. Find you a Bubba dome pheno and I'm sure you will have a nice plant that stays low and suited for SOG but with beans it's always the luck of the draw unless you running proven clones of phenos


And if there are like 9 phenos...we will kno in the test...and if the phenos r not good, it will b noted. 

Bodhi has produced some crosses with a large pheno variation...but the phenos keep pulling out gold. Not always bad. But WILL be noted for those who look.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro I can pretty much gaurantee you they all won't come out Appy dom. Believe me if the cross was producing that way I wouldn't be released. You will find a few phenos for sure hat leans to both parents but I don't think it will be 9 different ones. Bodhi picks his males well and doesn't like ones that are too dominate in crosses so you should be fine bro. Find you a Bubba dome pheno and I'm sure you will have a nice plant that stays low and suited for SOG but with beans it's always the luck of the draw unless you running proven clones of phenos


I didn't mean appy dom necessarily, I meant as a broad spectrum of long, leggy plants  So I've just gotta hope for a bubba dom pheno from the bag of beans I was given, and just take clones from that?  

My bad for asking rookie questions, and throwing them your way, but thanks for helping me out


----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Oh awesome that makes me feel better about probably never going to have the funds to grab SSDD. It shall live on through crosses hopefully!
> 
> such a broke ass I need to start selling these herbs but......... my PRECIOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


Good news, amigo! Bonza Seed Bank has at least 30 singles available of SSDD.....and the freebees are rad !


----------



## limonene (May 10, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Got it! Thanks. I'm still relatively new to bodhi, and the stuff he produces and growing in general. Is there any chance I would run into a "runt" seed if I were to go ahead and pop the ones I was given?
> 
> I tried out some Royal AK for my first run by Royal Queen Seeds. One seed out of the 3 I grew, I believed to be ruderalis dominant. Just by how it looked as a seedling and how it grew, and turns out in flower Its not produced nearly as much as my other two. Close to finishing it all up now, probably a week away from chopping my other 2. Still think this one may need some more time..


honestly if you are used to growing royal queen seeds then u will be blown away by your first run of bodhi


----------



## Bubbashine (May 10, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> So its just luck of the draw? :/ I really wanted some nice short plants that would do well in a SOG type of setup. that flower quickly, root fast and produce 1/4 to 1/2 oz of bud per plant I was told "Wonder Woman" is the perfect seed for utilizing the SOG method.
> 
> Caught in the middle for what I should do tbh. If all my ssdd seeds turn out to be appy dom I'm kinda screwed.. even if I were to grow them without any training techniques.
> 
> Space is a huge factor for me. Any ideas?


12/12 from seed in 1 gallon pots would work, if you don't have space to keep mothers & run clones.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> And if there are like 9 phenos...we will kno in the test...and if the phenos r not good, it will b noted.
> 
> Bodhi has produced some crosses with a large pheno variation...but the phenos keep pulling out gold. Not always bad. But WILL be noted for those who look.


Yea pheno variation doesn't bother me cus I know the genetics what I grow so I know it's always a possibility of many phenos showing their head but Bodhi is so good at choosing males that I don't think the new SSDD testers will have that many phenos in them. But it all comes down to how that male performs with that certain mom as it could be totally different with another. 



Feisty1UR said:


> I didn't mean appy dom necessarily, I meant as a broad spectrum of long, leggy plants  So I've just gotta hope for a bubba dom pheno from the bag of beans I was given, and just take clones from that?
> 
> My bad for asking rookie questions, and throwing them your way, but thanks for helping me out


Yea every plant in the beans could come out very leggy but I don't think that will happen as most who have grown SSDD can speak and say there are shorter Bubba indica dom phenos in the cross and if you run the whole pack I'm sure you will find one. You gotta pheno hunt bro take clones of all phenos flower them out see which ones you like the best growth wise taste smell etc. and run it again and again lol. If your only popping a few beans at a time tho you may not find the pheno you are looking for right away.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 10, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I think u miss understand. Its definitely not luck of the draw.
> 
> The ssdd all stretch and grow similar. Sure theres variation. But thats with all stains. We will find out wat pheno he chose particularly in time.
> 
> ...


I hate scrogging dude, my current grow has taken almost 5 months to complete, thats with a ScroG. 2 months veg and almost 3 months flower.

So I should have with the wookie x ssdd instead of just ssdd?  Care to swap?


----------



## MojoRizing (May 10, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> So its just luck of the draw? :/ I really wanted some nice short plants that would do well in a SOG type of setup. that flower quickly, root fast and produce 1/4 to 1/2 oz of bud per plant I was told "Wonder Woman" is the perfect seed for utilizing the SOG method.
> 
> Caught in the middle for what I should do tbh. If all my ssdd seeds turn out to be appy dom I'm kinda screwed.. even if I were to grow them without any training techniques.
> 
> Space is a huge factor for me. Any ideas?


most of my ssdd pheno's grew like some totem poles when left untrained. So I don't think you have anything to worry about. I also had some that bushed out so their is variation across the phenotypes. However if you pop a pack I am confident you will find something that suites your style. Take a deep breathe and relax my friend you did not make a mistake buying those beans. Grow em and be prepared to enjoy some truely top self genetics.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 10, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> 12/12 from seed in 1 gallon pots would work, if you don't have space to keep mothers & run clones.


I think by the time I get around to it, I'll have a separate grow tent for the mother and use my current tent on its side so its 6x3x3 for growing/cloning. I'll just partition it.

Next on my checklist would be how I'm going to setup the lights. I don't know if I can use T5's all the way through flower in a SoG?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I hate scrogging dude, my current grow has taken almost 5 months to complete, thats with a ScroG. 2 months veg and almost 3 months flower.
> 
> So I should have with the wookie x ssdd instead of just ssdd?  Care to swap?


You are overthinking stuff way too hard bro lol. Pop the beans and grow them you are trying to find a pheno that leans more to the Bubbashine side and only way is to grow them out and see how they produce. There is shorter phenos in the cross so I'm sure you will find what you looking for but tbh the Appy phenos might suit the SOG better cus you need that lil bit of stretch so you can have that totem pole plant with long huge cola on it. @apbx720 has some nice info on the SSDD and some great pics so check those out. Click on that below

bodhi seeds


----------



## BDOGKush (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Bodhi lost the Appy pappy while a "friend" was supposed to be house sitting his plants while Bodhi and Fam were (I think..) sourcing landraces in a far away land. (Mexico? Haha.) Anyhoo I'm pretty sure that is the gist of the story...


Probably at the same time he lost his Chocolate Trip Katsu cut? He lost that one in a heat wave, I'd imagine he lost some of his other cuts along with it.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You are overthinking stuff way too hard bro lol. Pop the beans and grow them you are trying to find a pheno that leans more to the Bubbashine side and only way is to grow them out and see how they produce. There is shorter phenos in the cross so I'm sure you will find what you looking for but tbh the Appy phenos might suit the SOG better cus you need that lil bit of stretch so you can have that totem pole plant with long huge cola on it. @apbx720 has some nice info on the SSDD and some great pics so check those out. Click on that below
> 
> bodhi seeds


Alright, thanks man. I'll take a look


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Alright, thanks man. I'll take a look


You will see what I'm talking about when you see his pics. The way the Appy dom pheno grows I think will be better for SOG and getting good yield


----------



## apbx720 (May 10, 2016)

I dnt think its been said enuff yet... bonza seeds is some SHADY peeps!! Ive never even ordered from them, but thank you to our good, credited, respected, actively contributing people @Al Yamoni and @Amos Otis for exposing these weezles for who they are

@thebonzaseedbank you should have just kept your lyin mouth shut, but now that you've shown how you treat your customers, i will definitely never buy from you! lol u know what u sound like?, u sound just like a corporation giving someone a run around. Im sure we all know too well what i mean. 

do u think we re really gonna buy yr bs story? Al and amos are seed junkies like the rest of us. They just want their seeds, man. Everyone here knows this, and knows theyre not just gonna go attack a bank for whatever reason! Hah!!! Show me proof u say?? Bs!! They dnt gotta show u shit!! Their reputation is solid, yrs is NOT!! Yr the one on the chopping block son!!! And the axe is comin down quick!! 

The seed selling biz is gettin pretty competitive out there huh bonz?? If i were you, id pull out now while u may still have some of that stolen money left. Yr done dude. U ruined yr rep in a game thats all about rep. We the people are tired of this corporate fuckery, and we'd be more than happy to make an example of you


----------



## Junebud! (May 10, 2016)

Bonza will never get my business either, Big Shoe for me.


----------



## apbx720 (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You are overthinking stuff way too hard bro lol. Pop the beans and grow them you are trying to find a pheno that leans more to the Bubbashine side and only way is to grow them out and see how they produce. There is shorter phenos in the cross so I'm sure you will find what you looking for but tbh the Appy phenos might suit the SOG better cus you need that lil bit of stretch so you can have that totem pole plant with long huge cola on it. @apbx720 has some nice info on the SSDD and some great pics so check those out. Click on that below
> 
> bodhi seeds


Ya bro @Feisty1UR just pop the damn seeds and grow em out lol! No dis, but i think yr trying to pick yr all time fave best pheno keeper before you have even popped the seeds. 

U have good genetics in your hands, dont fret. Having said that, ur still gonna have to hunt!! Thats what we re all doing bro. We ourselves(maybe not all) are still on the quest for the holy grail too

Just pop the seeds man. And then pop more. Repeat. Then repeat that. It might take years, whatever. Thats just how it is


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 10, 2016)

Was up with all the bodhi hype the pics they post of his strains just don't seem much to me and the crazy strain names put me off but I am interested in finding out for myself what are some strong indica's u guys would recommend my bodhi!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Was up with all the bodhi hype the pics they post of his strains just don't seem much to me and the crazy strain names put me off but I am interested in finding out for myself what are some strong indica's u guys would recommend my bodhi!


Of course there is way more too it than looks but...... I'm not sure you've seen the Finished pics thread. 

http://rollitup.org/t/bodhi-strains-finished-pics-onlyonly.898412/


I'll admit before I found this thread and knew about Bodhi I was a bit put off by the amount of crosses. But when the herb hits your brain you will understand. Try Dank Sinatra or Dank Zappa for indica.


He has access to a plethora of elite clones paired with his own creations and excellent male selections. And not to mention his personal landrace collections trips.


----------



## apbx720 (May 10, 2016)

@D_Urbmon if i wasnt such a tightass, and a ssdd fiend, id buy u a pack myself!! Lol u gotta steal from yr grama bro if u have one, thats how we all got the doe for our ssdd!

But i do have some ssdd f2s in the making. Got (bubbashine leaner x bubbashine leaner) and (wizard hat ssdd x bubbashine leaner) ready to bump uglies rn. Bout another week and the dust will fly. U and whoever else are welcome to some. Im gonna run a round of em to make sure theyre stable and even worth anything, but ya.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 10, 2016)

Ut ohh !!


----------



## apbx720 (May 10, 2016)

5 each-ok ill stop hogging the thread now, have a good evening all!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 10, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> @D_Urbmon if i wasnt such a tightass, and a ssdd fiend, id buy u a pack myself!! Lol u gotta steal from yr grama bro if u have one, thats how we all got the doe for our ssdd!
> 
> But i do have some ssdd f2s in the making. Got (bubbashine leaner x bubbashine leaner) and (wizard hat ssdd x bubbashine leaner) ready to bump uglies rn. Bout another week and the dust will fly. U and whoever else are welcome to some. Im gonna run a round of em to make sure theyre stable and even worth anything, but ya.


Haha Love you, man! Too Kind!


Tell me about this Wizard Hat ssdd?! sounds intriguing never heard of it before.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Was up with all the bodhi hype the pics they post of his strains just don't seem much to me


Hard to believe.....d_urbmon, al yamoni, and many here post centerfold worthy shots practically daily. 
Care to share some of your pics, so we;d know exactly how underwhelmed you are?


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Was up with all the bodhi hype the pics they post of his strains just don't seem much to me and the crazy strain names put me off but I am interested in finding out for myself what are some strong indica's u guys would recommend my bodhi!


Start with Dank Sinatra if you're looking for that special indy gal... jmho


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Hard to believe.....d_urbmon, al yamoni, and many here post centerfold worthy shots practically daily.
> Care to share some of your pics, so we;d know exactly how underwhelmed you are?


Q I'm not talking about here obviously I haven't been active on this thread since I never thought about bodhi I'm talking about the pics the website seedbanks use if they even have any or his basic seed packaging I'm just saying I'm not saying his shit is bunk just saying with the so many strains and whack names it would seem like he just does whatever


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 10, 2016)

And I got u I will post mine tomarrow around 7 15 am when lights come on


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Q I'm not talking about here obviously I haven't been active on this thread since I never thought about bodhi I'm talking about the pics the website seedbanks use if they even have any or his basic seed packaging I'm just saying I'm not saying his shit is bunk just saying with the so many strains and whack names it would seem like he just does whatever


Just pokin' a lil fun bud.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

Dank Sinatra, finally hitting the bloom cab!!


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> And I got u I will post mine tomarrow around 7 15 when lights come on


Can't wait!


----------



## skunkwreck (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Just pokin' a lil fun bud.


Lmao no you weren't


----------



## genuity (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Q I'm not talking about here obviously I haven't been active on this thread since I never thought about bodhi I'm talking about the pics the website seedbanks use if they even have any or his basic seed packaging I'm just saying I'm not saying his shit is bunk just saying with the so many strains and whack names it would seem like he just does whatever


Most people act like Pictures don't matter,but a beautiful picture will sell any pack of seeds,befor word of mouth...
As for names...it's all bags of good nugs in the end.


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 10, 2016)

genuity said:


> Most people act like Pictures don't matter,but a beautiful picture will sell any pack of seeds,befor word of mouth...
> As for names...it's all bags of good nugs in the end.


I agree with all the hype and supporters u would think they would have pics up of flowering plants not vegging plants or the bodhi logo but obviously his work speaks for itself if u can just slap a whacky name on it and post no pics and still sell so that is why I am interested lol


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

'97 blue moonshine X purple sativa NL#5 
Last round for my keeper getting under way now!


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> I agree with all the hype and supporters u would think they would have pics up of flowering plants not vegging plants or the bodhi logo but obviously his work speaks for itself if u can just slap a whacky name on it and post no pics and still sell so that is why I am interested lol


What's wrong with a pic of a vegging plant? Obviously there are no buds in it but wtf.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 10, 2016)

Go follow @bodhiguide those of you who are on instagram and don't already. Just posted a few minutes ago.

that #boobs at the end


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> What's wrong with a pic of a vegging plant? Obviously there are no buds in it but wtf.


Would u buy my bud if I showed u a sugar leaf?


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Would u buy my bud if I showed u a sugar leaf?


Ah I gotcha, I def ain't trying to sell ya anything. I'm here for the porn sir.


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 10, 2016)

I just came for some recommendations with a neutral opinion but instead I'm getting sized up boy this bodhi thread sure gets dangerous at night sheesh lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> I just came for some recommendations with a neutral opinion but instead I'm getting sized up boy this bodhi thread sure gets dangerous at night sheesh lol


Welcome to mean streets sir.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> '97 blue moonshine X purple sativa NL#5
> Last round for my keeper getting under way now!View attachment 3678455


Looks good, eh smoky?


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Looks good, eh smoky?


Yeah it does a lot of stuff does lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 10, 2016)

My veg pic of Space Monkey ...6 of em are 7 days from seed, 3 of em are 5 days from seed. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I hate scrogging dude, my current grow has taken almost 5 months to complete, thats with a ScroG. 2 months veg and almost 3 months flower.
> 
> So I should have with the wookie x ssdd instead of just ssdd?  Care to swap?


Ive only got 3 seeds left:/ and i cant letem go lol


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 10, 2016)

I would say @SmokyLungs that you may have been misunderstood. I myself felt that you were tryng to do a bit of bodhi bashing but now it sounds like you're really interested in trying something new. I'm sure that if you were to give some info on what you're looking for these fine bodhiheads in here will be able to point you in the right direction. My own suggestion would be that you try some ssdd (quickly if you can still find it) and or some gogi og. Both of these strains are pretty much universally liked by all. There are a few who don't like them though. Anyways I wish your grow much success regardless of your choice!


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Would u buy my bud if I showed u a sugar leaf?


No sizing.up, but personally i live seeing a veg pic of a plant....
But ur right.bodhi doesnt even need that. Even though we all i think appreciate a bud pic or two even.if we never find that pheno.

Bodhis incredibly accurate descriptions sell them for me.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 10, 2016)

I wish I could find more info on the elephant tranquilizer remix v2. Shits hard to find.


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Yeah it does a lot of stuff does lol


And feel more than feel to.stick arpund and ask Q's. Im more than confident no one in this thread will give anything but their honest to heart opinion. 

Although some of us, including myself, get a tad bodhi defensive because he has gone so so so far out of his way for us. So we kinda get his back alittle too quick sometimes.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 10, 2016)

I wonder if there are any bad bodhi pics. I haven't seen one yet myself.


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> I wonder if there are any bad bodhi pics. I haven't seen one yet myself.


Ive seen pics with bad cameras


----------



## kmog33 (May 10, 2016)

accidentallybhit the top nug a bit with Cookie wreck pollen [emoji31]

Oh well should make some good beans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinny510 (May 10, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> I wonder if there are any bad bodhi pics. I haven't seen one yet myself.


Good lord that Dirty Hippy x Road Kill Skunk pic in Ed Rosenthal's calendar drives me nuts.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> I just came for some recommendations with a neutral opinion but instead I'm getting sized up boy this bodhi thread sure gets dangerous at night sheesh lol


Once you find a home here its nothing but a barrel of fun, rife with shenanigans... and bud porn!

Just gotta loosen up some ya stiff ol' board!


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> View attachment 3678494 My veg pic of Space Monkey ...6 of em are 7 days from seed, 3 of em are 5 days from seed. Sorry to disappoint.


No disappointments here!


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> I wish I could find more info on the elephant tranquilizer remix v2. Shits hard to find.


I second that...


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

If I'm going to throw some honesty out there, My last testers I thought were bleh... They took great photos and all of the fam loved to smoke up the flowers as usual, but I didn't think it was on the same level as the other all of the other Bodhi beans I have ran.. (Literally all of them!) It was the Tigermelon X Dragon's Blood that I didn't care for, not a single pheno.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> If I'm going to throw some honesty out there, My last testers I thought were bleh... They took great photos and all of the fam loved to smoke up the flowers as usual, but I didn't think it was on the same level as the other all of the other Bodhi beans I have ran.. (Literally all of them!) It was the Tigermelon X Dragon's Blood that I didn't care for, not a single pheno.


What was it that you didn't like? lacking flavor, potency, effects? Do you think it was from the Tigermelon side or Dragons Blood side?


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Once you find a home here its nothing but a barrel of fun, rife with shenanigans... and bud porn!
> 
> Just gotta loosen up some ya stiff ol' board!


Lol I wasn't the one getting defensive over some skepticism but alright I guess


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 10, 2016)

Any ways I added goji Og and both dank sinatra/Zappa to my bookmarks and at @Amos Otis me and my basic non bodhi buds will see you tomorrow


----------



## Nu-Be (May 10, 2016)

The moral of today's story is: don't be throwing shade if you can't handle the bright lights. That should be obvious for real people, but sock puppets and seed company shills / astroturfers don't get it; they only see dolla dolla bills y'all.


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Once you find a home here its nothing but a barrel of fun, rife with shenanigans... and bud porn!
> 
> Just gotta loosen up some ya stiff ol' board!


Did somebody say butt porn!...




Wait ...bud porn lol


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Lol I wasn't the one getting defensive over some skepticism but alright I guess


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Lol I wasn't the one getting defensive over some skepticism but alright I guess


I'm not sure I have anything to be defensive over, I like to have a good time tho.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

@SmokyLungs , just tryin to give a brother what he came for...

Goji og
 

She reeks of OG and strawberry cereal, no joke.
Tastes the same same.
Fucking delicious


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 10, 2016)

T


SmokyLungs said:


> Was up with all the bodhi hype the pics they post of his strains just don't seem much to me and the crazy strain names put me off but I am interested in finding out for myself what are some strong indica's u guys would recommend my bodhi!


The first half of this comment is where you went wrong. You obviously didnt bother to go through any pages of this thread before you made said comment. Thats the reason why you get responses you might not like. I learned this by doing some reading myself. Either way these guys mean no harm. Its hard to find a bad review on bodhi gear. Its my first time growing any of his genetics and ive had 100% germ rate, extra seeds in my breedet pack, and great vigor. This thread has awesome pics as well as instagram and other forums. You may have just had bad timing entering this thread the way you did as tensions were already high lol


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I'm not sure I have anything to be defensive over, I like to have a good time tho.


never said it was u did I? Maybe the guy that finds it hard to believe someone can have a different opinion and asks for pics of my buds like if I just bashed his personal garden lol


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> dolla dolla bills y'all.


Wise words. Wise words indeed.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

@SmokyLungs ,I promise there is no tension brother! Honest, I just like to be light-hearted.. I've been through alot of downer bs and I'd like to keep that shit in the long since past.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I don't think he had a wife and kids like I do lol. But tbh I could do more I choose not to. I don't trust people so I'm not trying to get to know new people on a level like that so I stay to myself. Yea I know people and could do stuff but the fam and garden is what's important right now. Me and Mrs do stuff tho so I'm good and I hang with bro in law too. I don't drink anymore either so no getting wasted lol plus I wouldn't get too wasted if I did 3 month old baby doesn't care how you feel lol
> 
> Man I would've died if my wife drank a few beans  I can see her tripping now.


My lady just threw 3 chem pie og f1  that was in a cup of water... I almost cried...


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 10, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> T
> 
> The first half of this comment is where you went wrong. You obviously didnt bother to go through any pages of this thread before you made said comment. Thats the reason why you get responses you might not like. I learned this by doing some reading myself. Either way these guys mean no harm. Its hard to find a bad review on bodhi gear. Its my first time growing any of his genetics and ive had 100% germ rate, extra seeds in my breedet pack, and great vigor. This thread has awesome pics as well as instagram and other forums. You may have just had bad timing entering this thread the way you did as tensions were already high lol


bro I read the first pages talking about the availability of bodhi which is why I commented 


WindyCityKush said:


> T
> 
> The first half of this comment is where you went wrong. You obviously didnt bother to go through any pages of this thread before you made said comment. Thats the reason why you get responses you might not like. I learned this by doing some reading myself. Either way these guys mean no harm. Its hard to find a bad review on bodhi gear. Its my first time growing any of his genetics and ive had 100% germ rate, extra seeds in my breedet pack, and great vigor. This thread has awesome pics as well as instagram and other forums. You may have just had bad timing entering this thread the way you did as tensions were already high lol


Shouldn't have to search through threads for a finished product of something on the market of a reputable breeder I'd just like to get an idea of what my product would look like that's all. And what was wrong with my first half is it not true bodhi has weird strain names I have read countless others say the same and hype is offensive?


----------



## Nu-Be (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> never said it was u did I? Maybe the guy that finds it hard to believe someone can have a different opinion and asks for pics of my buds like if I just bashed his personal garden lol


No offense, but take a day or three and read the whole goddamned thread from the beginning. Don't come in flinging shit like a fucking zoo animal. If you'll just take a little time, this thread will give you all of the information you could possibly need to grow amazing hog's legs king kong donkey dick colas. Open yourself and become receptive to learning, instead of coming in immediately busting balls and talking smack.


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> ne
> ver said it was u did I? Maybe the guy that finds it hard to believe someone can have a different opinion and asks for pics of my buds like if I just bashed his personal garden lol


And as a tester for Bodhi, i kno he is interested in pics and has only in the recent cple year been actively collecting pics...

I dont think bodhi expected the hype so mayb he didn't plan on a nice media market plan....

But there is alot of nice bodhi pics out there. Not just our gardens, and we would LOVE for bodhi to demand they r posted on there for sale pics

R there any strain ur interested in. Im sure someone here can pull up a nice pic or two.

Heres sum. Jabbas stash (bubba kush x sbow lotus)...do stick around, noone here wants u to get the bad info, or not feel free to ask questions or evem criticize strains. I welcome ur input


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 10, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> The moral of today's story is: don't be throwing shade if you can't handle the bright lights. That should be obvious for real people, but sock puppets and seed company shills / astroturfers don't get it; they only see dolla dolla bills y'all.


I don't call getting a product in the mail and not even opening the box to look at it, but slandering another business about it's authenticity, to be a legitimate complaint. But I am not part of the cool crowd bandwagon here so being objective and thinking things through might not be a well received idea.


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 10, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> No offense, but take a day or three and read the whole goddamned thread from the beginning. Don't come in flinging shit like a fucking zoo animal. If you'll just take a little time, this thread will give you all of the information you could possibly need to grow amazing hog's legs king kong donkey dick colas. Open yourself and become receptive to learning, instead of coming in immediately busting balls and talking smack.


your really stupid bro you just talked more shit then I ever have in any riu post together I clearly said I never ran bodhi strains so how am I flinging shit around


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> bro I read the first pages talking about the availability of bodhi which is why I commented
> 
> Shouldn't have to search through threads for a finished product of something on the market of a reputable breeder I'd just like to get an idea of what my product would look like that's all. And what was wrong with my first half is it not true bodhi has weird strain names I have read countless others say the same and hype is offensive?


I understand u want to see pics. But bodhi doesn't control the seedbanks pics. 

Hes NOT a major seed corporation. Dude is actually pretty small scale. 

I think u may have thought he was larger than he actually is. He basically a one man show with his wife. Nothing like rare dankness or something massive like that.


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 10, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> View attachment 3678593
> 
> And as a tester for Bodhi, i kno he is interested in pics and has only in the recent cple year been actively collecting pics...
> 
> ...


I already got my strains picked out bro I had already heard about the gogi Og before read about it but bodhi seeds isn't sold on the dank team which is the only seed bank I've used so far from the states I'm looking to open up my options so I decided to see what was up with bodhi since I've browsed his selection before but his names and blank or veg pics never really caught my attention


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> your really stupid bro you just talked more shit then I ever have in any riu post together I clearly said I never ran bodhi strains so how am I flinging shit around


Gunna have to agree here. I get ya. And u have a reasonable expectation to wat ur buying. 

But just to b open Bodhi is only recently truely collecting pics for his strains. And if u cant find a seedbank with one(cuz if one doesnt have one, another will. There isnt a bodhi strain i havent seen pics of that u can buy in seed form)

Then ask here and we will do our best to get u some


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> I already got my strains picked out bro I had already heard about the gogi Og before read about it but bodhi seeds isn't sold on the dank team which is the only seed bank I've used so far from the states I'm looking to open up my options so I decided to see what was up with bodhi since I've browsed his selection before but his names and blank or veg pics never really caught my attention


Ive seen so much good from the goji and just got a clone. Im sure ull b happy.

The names r abit wild. But i can say i started growing bodhi after a few bad experiences with other breeders..thanks to some great advice. I found some great females in these packs. They r cheaper if u go to the right people. Hes given out free seeds to so.many.people here.

In the states, hes a real man of the people. And as generous as it gets, ive assembled orders paying under 40 a pack! 

Most wouldnt even buy it cuz they would.think they r shit genetics... ut hes not doing this for cash, and his.name.is. getting.alittle big for his house in cali lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> bro I read the first pages talking about the availability of bodhi which is why I commented
> 
> Shouldn't have to search through threads for a finished product of something on the market of a reputable breeder I'd just like to get an idea of what my product would look like that's all. And what was wrong with my first half is it not true bodhi has weird strain names I have read countless others say the same and hype is offensive?


I took no offense, just an observation.... You would've never said " Whats with all the bodhi hype" ,if you would've read more than just a few pages of a 1000+ page thread. Thats the only thing wrong with your comment imo. I've done at least 40 hours of research regarding bodhi and most that was just looking for info on 2 studs lol good luck


----------



## JDGreen (May 10, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I took no offense, just an observation.... You would've never said " Whats with all the bodhi hype" ,if you would've read more than just a few pages of a 1000+ page thread. Thats the only thing wrong with your comment imo. I've done at least 40 hours of research regarding bodhi and most that was just looking for info on 2 studs lol good luck


Theres alot out there. We really are part of a great community, That is just pretty damn happy to be near the front lines on bodhis stuff


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> never said it was u did I? Maybe the guy that finds it hard to believe someone can have a different opinion and asks for pics of my buds like if I just bashed his personal garden lol


It was just a reply to which you quoted me from... Sorry to assume.. Dudeski.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> bro I read the first pages talking about the availability of bodhi which is why I commented
> 
> Shouldn't have to search through threads for a finished product of something on the market of a reputable breeder I'd just like to get an idea of what my product would look like that's all. And what was wrong with my first half is it not true bodhi has weird strain names I have read countless others say the same and hype is offensive?


God forbid you have to do any searching..


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 10, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> your really stupid bro you just talked more shit then I ever have in any riu post together I clearly said I never ran bodhi strains so how am I flinging shit around


As you can see you have angered a group of loyal Bodhi closet growing species here. This particular rare breed often takes any questioning of their idol, even when plainly translated and expressed in ignorance as you did, to be offensive. There are 3 things you should do:

1. Take Nube's advice about reading the thread yourself (there are thousand pages you should not need to ask the questions you did; they have a point in this sector). You will see hundreds of pictures and few descriptions that are poignant to your interests.
2. Not take Nube's advice about finding quality how to growing information within this thread, because I assure you it is nearly absent from the entire thread (as it should be this is a bodhi seed review thread) and mostly the entire site (trust me I read the whole thread, the one on breedbay, and on icmag).
3. Let this site be what it is. A great gathering of closet growers who share their experiences and other things growing weed and go to a site with a long history of scientific knowledge and a mass of highly qualified master grower's who share quality information and actually work in the industry (pm me if you need a link). Visit here sparsely just to see sparks of something that may possibly be of value to growing or the seed lines you may be interested in.


----------



## GrayeVOx (May 10, 2016)

Next round day 2 here a couple of them are tied down, went 3/3 females on More Cowbell 2/3 Space Monkey 0/3 Granola Funk
More Cowbell 1 i like her leaves 
#2
 
#3
Space Monkey #1
#2


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I don't call getting a product in the mail and not even opening the box to look at it, but slandering another business about it's authenticity, to be a legitimate complaint. But I am not part of the cool crowd bandwagon here so being objective and thinking things through might not be a well received idea.


I think this one went over my head...


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> As you can see you have angered a group of loyal Bodhi closet growing species here. This particular rare breed often takes any questioning of their idol, even when plainly translated and expressed in ignorance as you did, to be offensive. There are 3 things you should do:
> 
> 1. Take Nube's advice about reading the thread yourself (there are thousand pages you should not need to ask the questions you did; they have a point in this sector). You will see hundreds of pictures and few descriptions that are poignant to your interests.
> 2. Not take Nube's advice about finding quality how to growing information within this thread, because I assure you it is nearly absent from the entire thread (as it should be this is a bodhi seed review thread) and mostly the entire site (trust me I read the whole thread, the one on breedbay, and on icmag).
> 3. Let this site be what it is. A great gathering of closet growers who share their experiences and other things growing weed and go to a site with a long history of scientific knowledge and a mass of highly qualified master grower's who share quality information and actually work in the industry (pm me if you need a link). Visit here just to see sparks of something that may possibly be of value to growing or the seed lines you may be interested in.


I got hugs for you bro...


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I think this one went over my head...


He thinks we all been really, really mean to Bonza,


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> He thinks we all been really, really mean to Bonza,


I thought so... Now I'm sad too..


----------



## apbx720 (May 10, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Haha Love you, man! Too Kind!
> 
> 
> Tell me about this Wizard Hat ssdd?! sounds intriguing never heard of it before.


wizard hat is just the nickname we gave it, nothing official. 

Its the grape-chem flavored tres dom. Super bag appeal, frost, insane delicious flavor. 10 weeks for the grapeness to really shine. 

It might even have a better flav than te bubbashine, but that's arguable, and depends who u ask. Does not have the extreme medical high tho, altho the high smokes most other strains still. 

The reason i call it wizard hat is because of the distinct shape of the buds. U can see how the sugar leafs on the tops grow straight down, almost pressed flat against the buds. This is what sets it apart visually from the others in early flower. That plus the pointy shape tops give it te look of an old clumpy wrinkled wizard hat. The 3rd pic is the best example of this, gandalf the green lol

If u see this and also note the distinct what i call artificial grape flavor (wifey says its jasmine, but idk what straight jasmine smells like, embarrassingly) u will know u have this pheno, or something real close

If this one had the high of the bubbashine, it would be my all time fave


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 10, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> wizard hat is just the nickname we gave it, nothing official.
> 
> Its the grape-chem flavored tres dom. Super bag appeal, frost, insane delicious flavor. 10 weeks for the grapeness to really shine.
> 
> ...


Dayuum!! Well done sir! I love Jasmine!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 10, 2016)




----------



## kindnug (May 11, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> never said it was u did I? Maybe the guy that finds it hard to believe someone can have a different opinion and asks for pics of my buds like if I just bashed his personal garden lol


Considering people in here are growing Bodhi...you are bashing our gardens
Over 1000 pages of pics/info, yeah it's all hype bro!

Sorry if you can't handle my opinion, but I haven't seen any pics of yours that impress me either. Do you come into all breeder's threads to spread hate?


----------



## Bubbashine (May 11, 2016)

In my opinion there's not a better thread on RIU! The most real people growing out Connoisseur grade dankness!!!

Started a new thread... I'm going to use this now to upload images as I lost 100's after Photobucket decided to remove all my images... I had some saved on other forums & social media, but lost loads.

http://rollitup.org/t/my-images-cannabis-related.908776/#post-12584544

Made a new sig with one of my SSDD macro pics! & thought why not make the full image.


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 11, 2016)

No wonder y'all so hostile y'all just jumped bonza before i arrived bodhi thread don't play


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 11, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Considering people in here are growing Bodhi...you are bashing our gardens
> Over 1000 pages of pics/info, yeah it's all hype bro!
> 
> Sorry if you can't handle my opinion, but I haven't seen any pics of yours that impress me either. Do you come into all breeder's threads to spread hate?


Do u even know what hype means? Look it up and difference is I'm just a closet grower and he is a reputable breeder what if I didn't have a forum lmembership? I wouldn't be able to see shit get Bodhi's dick out your ass already can't believe y'all get so butthurt over a soft ass comment like that


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 11, 2016)

I think we should all hit the rewind button on our emotions, set em to right before the bonza cunts showed up, and continue being awesome.


----------



## Bubbashine (May 11, 2016)

I don't see how anyone jumped Bonza, they sold 2 seeds 2 times while saying they only had 2 not 4? also let me add 1 to my basket after, but hay it's not like they sell full packs or even have the breeder packs anyway, kind of convenient.... also they took years to come in this thread to say nothing? I'd never recommend them or use them, it's just not good business.


*Avid Bonza like the plague*


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 11, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> I don't see how anyone jumped Bonza, they sold 2 seeds 2 times while saying they only had 2 not 4? also let me add 1 to my basket after, but hay it's not like they sell full packs or even have the breeder packs anyway, kind of convenient.... also they took years to come in this thread to say nothing? I'd never recommend them or use them, it's just not good business.
> 
> 
> *Avid Bonza like the plague*


I was just joking bro I can care less about bonza I read what was going on and if that's what they are on then fuck em I don't buy from over seas any more anywase


----------



## BDOGKush (May 11, 2016)

@SmokyLungs 
If you're looking for Indicas I'd take a look at Bodhi's hashplant crosses,
I think you'll really like Dank Sinatra if you end up getting it.

Here is a really good source of strain descriptions, a lot more detailed than you'll find on most seed banks. 

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432

It also has some really good pics that should prove to you that the genetics are as good as people say, so look through a few pages there. 

This thread moves very quick and strain reviews/pictures can get buried amongst us shooting the shit.


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2016)

It definitely getting high school up in here...not one breeder got the end all strain..it all comes down to what breeder you like...

Getting catty....


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 11, 2016)

Not bodhi gear but was asked to show mine for some reason sorry for the unfinished pics I am on day 34 of flower


----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> No wonder y'all so hostile y'all just jumped bonza before i arrived bodhi thread don't play


We jumped Bonza becuase. He screwed 2 well known.people here. 

Waited FOREVER to respond. To a thread i.believe they sponsor 

And gave the shittiest answer for why they were selling an unlimited amount of amazing ly rare seeds lol



But yeah bud, we get defensive cuz we have basically all got free stuff from bodhi. Not just that but hes always doing deal for people.

@SmokyLungs. We always like pics, it sows that1. R less shady, and 2. U can tell alot from a person from the pics they post and how
many.


Final....ANYBODY used firestax seed bank.....
And anybody here tryed csi:humbolt/swampboys/exotix or loompas(im sure loompa slings that fire)


----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Not bodhi gear but was asked to show mine for some reason sorry for the unfinished pics I am on day 34 of flower


Wat is that btw


----------



## Amos Otis (May 11, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> I think we should all hit the rewind button on our emotions, set em to right before the bonza cunts showed up, and continue being awesome.


Who stopped being awesome ?



genuity said:


> It definitely getting high school up in here..


Oh...._that guy. _


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Wat is that btw


Its in house gear purple animal kush and kushies . u asked about Humboldt if its HSO I've read a lot of good about them I have two of their sour d autos running right now I ran just to see was up I fimmed them twice to see what would happened one of them is forming pistils everywhere already with no stretch lol


----------



## 517BlckBerry (May 11, 2016)

Just wanted to post an update on my seedlings i got 2 blueberry hashplants kicking ass right now, promise ill edit in pics later. Smelling amazing in veg. Leafs as big as my head. Can def tell she will be a big grower and strong smeller. Excited  Pretty sure my next purchase will be the Space Monkey. I need some decent potency n strong yields. I know it's probably mental, but i have to be steadily smoking to relieve my extreme spinal pain. Need them big buds  (recommendations welcome)hope everyones gear is doing amazing


----------



## 517BlckBerry (May 11, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Its in house gear purple animal kush and kushies . u asked about Humboldt if its HSO I've read a lot of good about them I have two of their sour d autos running right now I ran just to see was up I fimmed them twice to see what would happened one of them is forming pistils everywhere already with no stretch lol


U running the amherst sour d? I got that freebie and she vegged incredibly but flower is not impressive... still pretty though


----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Do u even know what hype means? Look it up and difference is I'm just a closet grower and he is a reputable breeder what if I didn't have a forum lmembership? I wouldn't be able to see shit get Bodhi's dick out your ass already can't believe y'all get so butthurt over a soft ass comment like that


Yea, its not all hype. Maybe he did misuse the word. But u sure come back Donald Trump fast lol. I cant say enough, people FUCKIN love this guy cuz, well he saved my gardens entirety and exsistence. And theres over 1000 pages here for u to look through urself, and wen shit hits the fan, try him or dont. Research...believe or dont. Its all there.

Anywhooooo,, i thought i posted this but.....
Anybosy use firestax seedbank and has anyone grown csi:Humboldt/exotix/loompa/ swampboys/cannarado. Would love some in @COGrown @calicat @hellraizer30 @akhiymjames @pnwmystery @genuity JUSTICE TEAM HOOOOOOOOO! LOL


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 11, 2016)

I go fly fishing, come back and the thread is like this. 

Smh. 

Slowly backs out the door...


----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)

I dont believe csi:Humboldt is HSO. But idk really


----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I go fly fishing, come back and the thread is like this.
> 
> Smh.
> 
> Slowly backs out the door...


Right...but god that surprise Guest Speaker from Bonza was sooooFunny took forever but was great to watch


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 11, 2016)

517BlckBerry said:


> U running the amherst sour d? I got that freebie and she vegged incredibly but flower is not impressive... still pretty though


 don't think so only says sour d on the dank team website


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I dont believe csi:Humboldt is HSO. But idk really


Two different companies


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 11, 2016)

CSI: Humboldt is Nspecta's company. Dude vibes with that fire every time, just like Bodhi..


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 11, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Not bodhi gear but was asked to show mine for some reason sorry for the unfinished pics I am on day 34 of flower


Nice nugs!


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yea, its not all hype. Maybe he did misuse the word. But u sure come back Donald Trump fast lol. I cant say enough, people FUCKIN love this guy cuz, well he saved my gardens entirety and exsistence. And theres over 1000 pages here for u to look through urself, and wen shit hits the fan, try him or dont. Research...believe or dont. Its all there.
> 
> Anywhooooo,, i thought i posted this but.....
> Anybosy use firestax seedbank and has anyone grown csi:Humboldt/exotix/loompa/ swampboys/cannarado. Would love some in @COGrown @calicat @hellraizer30 @akhiymjames @pnwmystery @genuity JUSTICE TEAM HOOOOOOOOO! LOL


Maybe I should rephrase what I said cuz u guys are misreading what I said never said it was just hype I said what's up with all the hype as in all the attention basically I was asking is his shit really that good but y'all took it in a whole different direction


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 11, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Who stopped being awesome ?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...._that guy. _


Not everybody can just have fun all of the time...


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 11, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Maybe I should rephrase what I said cuz u guys are misreading what I said never said it was just hype I said what's up with all the hype as in all the attention basically I was asking is his shit really that good but y'all took it in a whole different direction


I knew what you meant from the get brotha, I hope you felt no hostility from me.. I love me some Bodhi but I don't pray to the guy, ya know! 

Maybe some of y'all do, and hey, go get it. It's cool. I don't want to bicker and be "catty" (had to look that one up Gen, )

I think there is a great deal of hype that surrounds Bodhi, hell we're the ones that bring that hype with the way we are here in this thread, and that's a good thing IMHO.


----------



## limonene (May 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yea, its not all hype. Maybe he did misuse the word. But u sure come back Donald Trump fast lol. I cant say enough, people FUCKIN love this guy cuz, well he saved my gardens entirety and exsistence. And theres over 1000 pages here for u to look through urself, and wen shit hits the fan, try him or dont. Research...believe or dont. Its all there.
> 
> Anywhooooo,, i thought i posted this but.....
> Anybosy use firestax seedbank and has anyone grown csi:Humboldt/exotix/loompa/ swampboys/cannarado. Would love some in @COGrown @calicat @hellraizer30 @akhiymjames @pnwmystery @genuity JUSTICE TEAM HOOOOOOOOO! LOL


Firestax are good but a little slow. But good people nonetheless. Ive got a few packs of exotic gear (citrique, kimbo,orange cream) and the cup winning cut of their cookies and cream vegging up. All i hear is unbelievable reports, lots of people i respect swear exotic is the next messiah. I grew loompas yeti f3 on my last crop, i wasn't impressed whilst it was growing so i chucked the cuts away but the weed cured up into some super strong tasty shit. My people preferred it to the bbhp and silver mountain i had running at the same time. Sensitive plant though. And I'm a very coarse lover.


----------



## kmog33 (May 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> We jumped Bonza becuase. He screwed 2 well known.people here.
> 
> Waited FOREVER to respond. To a thread i.believe they sponsor
> 
> ...


I just post the same picture over and over and hope maybe people will like me.


----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Maybe I should rephrase what I said cuz u guys are misreading what I said never said it was just hype I said what's up with all the hype as in all the attention basically I was asking is his shit really that good but y'all took it in a whole different direction


Sure. My bad. I probably did misunderstand. I was more defending the people for being overly sensitive. But yes i did also think u thought bodhis stuff was hype in a bodhi thread,...
Which u have no way of knowing...people come in here semi regularly and will say some shit like..".i got a hermie outta a freebie pack i got.with.my order of bodhi....and "i cant believe he would pass around crap genetics " so we all deal with those dumbasses. But overall yeah bodhia gear is solid like each strain has good potential. Not just a few marketable one...even the weird named ones ...yep...

Ull like the goji i think. Alittle pheno variant but lots of good ones. Keep.us up to date and stay tuned for pics of stuff u may wanna grab later


----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I just post the same picture over and over and hope maybe people will like me.


I like u.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 11, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I just post the same picture over and over and hope maybe people will like me.


It worked! I like you now!


----------



## kmog33 (May 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I like u.





Phatlewtz said:


> It worked! I like you now!


Aww, you guys make me wanna have two pictures I post....






SHAZAAM!!!!


----------



## BDOGKush (May 11, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Maybe I should rephrase what I said cuz u guys are misreading what I said never said it was just hype I said what's up with all the hype as in all the attention basically I was asking is his shit really that good but y'all took it in a whole different direction


I thought you had very valid criticism w/ the comment about the breeder pictures. Bodhi could definetly step his game up in that area, there are tons of great pics he could use to better represent his strains. 

I support Bodhi because he offers top of the line strains at a very fair price point while other breeders are charging more and more while talking about compassion and how bad corporate greed is . I admire the way he handles himself under attacks and his compassion for patients, I get the feeling he actually does care, it's not just lip service with him. 

I'm not a tester and I've never gotten anything free from Bodhi, his strain quality earned my loyalty. I hope you can ignore the way your comment was received and give Bodhi a try, I'm sure you'll be glad you did.


----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> I thought you had very valid criticism w/ the comment about the breeder pictures. Bodhi could definetly step his game up in that area, there are tons of great pics he could use to better represent his strains.
> 
> I support Bodhi because he offers top of the line strains at a very fair price point while other breeders are charging more and more while talking about compassion and how bad corporate greed is . I admire the way he handles himself under attacks and his compassion for patients, I get the feeling he actually does care, it's not just lip service with him.
> 
> I'm not a tester and I've never gotten anything free from Bodhi, his strain quality earned my loyalty. I hope you can ignore the way your comment was received and give Bodhi a try, I'm sure you'll be glad you did.


Yes, thats wat i was trying to say in a way...bodhi could do a better job getting good pics out....but idk that he controls wat gets put up in seedbanks. I mean attitude, glg,bonza lol all tese places van find these pics too, they dont have instagram lol

But idc personally if he puts up pica cuz i got u guys...and @bodhiguide on instagram lol


----------



## elkamino (May 11, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> I thought you had very valid criticism w/ the comment about the breeder pictures. Bodhi could definetly step his game up in that area, there are tons of great pics he could use to better represent his strains.
> 
> I support Bodhi because he offers top of the line strains at a very fair price point while other breeders are charging more and more while talking about compassion and how bad corporate greed is . I admire the way he handles himself under attacks and his compassion for patients, I get the feeling he actually does care, it's not just lip service with him.
> 
> I'm not a tester and I've never gotten anything free from Bodhi, his strain quality earned my loyalty. I hope you can ignore the way your comment was received and give Bodhi a try, I'm sure you'll be glad you did.


Always bringing the posi-vibes BDOG... totally appreciated. 

You got me to google _Vipaka:

"_a Buddhist term that refers to the ripening or maturation of karma, or intentional actions....

Remarkably appropriate to the canna grower too:
*
According to the seed that’s sown,
So is the fruit you reap therefrom,
Doer of good will gather good,
Doer of evil, evil reaps,
Down is the seed and thou shalt taste the fruit thereof.*
— Saṃyutta Nikāya

Good stuff.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 11, 2016)

So close to finishing my run! More pics on my grow journal 







Clicky clicky 
|
|
V​


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 11, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> So close to finishing my run! More pics on my grow journal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yes! Great job!!


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 11, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Hell yes! Great job!!


Cant wait to cut these babys down!! Still undecided if I should wet trim or dry trim them  But they smell deeeee-lish! Like lemon/pine with a hint of caramel


----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)

Quite nice... and fat as shit lol


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 11, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Cant wait to cut these babys down!! Still undecided if I should wet trim or dry trim them  But they smell deeeee-lish! Like lemon/pine with a hint of caramel


Dry trim, no doubt. If you like flavor and complexity, that is.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Dry trim, no doubt. If you like flavor and complexity, that is.


I was gonna say the same. I have noticed ever since I have let them dry completely then trim smell and flavor is much better. Slow dry is key


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 11, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Next round day 2 here a couple of them are tied down, went 3/3 females on More Cowbell 2/3 Space Monkey 0/3 Granola Funk
> More Cowbell 1 i like her leaves View attachment 3678604
> #2
> View attachment 3678605
> ...


First of all, those look great. 
Second, how many days did you veg those space monkeys? You topped em? Can you guess on how growth would've been without topping? Any help is great, thanks. I have 9 unsexed Space Monkey 9 days into veg.


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I was gonna say the same. I have noticed ever since I have let them dry completely then trim smell and flavor is much better. Slow dry is key


Glad you guys say this because ive only ever done wet trim and noticed decrease in smell and flavor. Never thought to try dry trim, thanks.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Glad you guys say this because ive only ever done wet trim and noticed decrease in smell and flavor. Never thought to try dry trim, thanks.


Yea I used to wet trim too but I decided to dry trim one time and just noticed the smell was much louder and prominent and taste was amazing. Try to dry 10-14 days with no humidity issues so they don't rot but if you can you will see the difference in the wet vs dry trim.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 11, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Dry trim, no doubt. If you like flavor and complexity, that is.


Would this affect overall yield in any way? Need enough flower for everyone, don't wanna be cut short and tell people sorry I've got nothing left :/


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2016)

Lucky charms is so eager to grow....
 
Looks at the arrow tips on them roots...craziness 

Full figured girl....stardawg Guava x A11


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 11, 2016)

genuity said:


> Lucky charms is so eager to grow....
> View attachment 3678927
> Looks at the arrow tips on them roots...craziness
> 
> ...


Thats look crazy, the branch at the bottom looks like it's gunna snap haha. The one pointing out the left I mean^^


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Would this affect overall yield in any way? Need enough flower for everyone, don't wanna be cut short and tell people sorry I've got nothing left :/


No wet trim vs dry trim doesn't affect yield. Drying it the proper way will tho need to be in a nice dark place not too hot humidity in right range.


----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)

limonene said:


> Firestax are good but a little slow. But good people nonetheless. Ive got a few packs of exotic gear (citrique, kimbo,orange cream) and the cup winning cut of their cookies and cream vegging up. All i hear is unbelievable reports, lots of people i respect swear exotic is the next messiah. I grew loompas yeti f3 on my last crop, i wasn't impressed whilst it was growing so i chucked the cuts away but the weed cured up into some super strong tasty shit. My people preferred it to the bbhp and silver mountain i had running at the same time. Sensitive plant though. And I'm a very coarse lover.


Any other good places to grab exotix...i dont really like svoc, mostly cuz ive heard poor reports and they dont update stock well


----------



## Bubbashine (May 11, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Cant wait to cut these babys down!! Still undecided if I should wet trim or dry trim them  But they smell deeeee-lish! Like lemon/pine with a hint of caramel


Why not do 50/50 and see what way you like best.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> No wet trim vs dry trim doesn't affect yield. Drying it the proper way will tho need to be in a nice dark place not too hot humidity in right range.


Alright, so a few fans. Nice dark tent. Good ventilation etc etc. I'll read into this more, haven't got up to this stage before so it's all new to me


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2016)

Full figured girl #2...orange hair gal.


----------



## Bubbashine (May 11, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3678934
> Full figured girl #2...orange hair gal.


Mighty fine spears!


----------



## Mtn man (May 11, 2016)

Been sick and transplanted these ssdd,goji og and 1 blue dream x wookie tester that was left from a accident and forgot to mark which is which. Is there a big difference in goji and ssdd during flower to be able to know what up


----------



## akhiymjames (May 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Any other good places to grab exotix...i dont really like svoc, mostly cuz ive heard poor reports and they dont update stock well


Thedankteam, seedsherenow


----------



## GrayeVOx (May 11, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> First of all, those look great.
> Second, how many days did you veg those space monkeys? You topped em? Can you guess on how growth would've been without topping? Any help is great, thanks. I have 9 unsexed Space Monkey 9 days into veg.


Thanks man! I popped the seeds March 12th and they vegged in 1/2 gal bags until transplant 10 days ago. The Space Monkeys have not been topped just pinched a few times in veg and last week I started to lst them a bit. #1 side branches are catching up to the main at this point and turning into a nice bush #2 is less branching so far.


----------



## calicat (May 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yea, its not all hype. Maybe he did misuse the word. But u sure come back Donald Trump fast lol. I cant say enough, people FUCKIN love this guy cuz, well he saved my gardens entirety and exsistence. And theres over 1000 pages here for u to look through urself, and wen shit hits the fan, try him or dont. Research...believe or dont. Its all there.
> 
> Anywhooooo,, i thought i posted this but.....
> Anybosy use firestax seedbank and has anyone grown csi:Humboldt/exotix/loompa/ swampboys/cannarado. Would love some in @COGrown @calicat @hellraizer30 @akhiymjames @pnwmystery @genuity JUSTICE TEAM HOOOOOOOOO! LOL


@JDGreen was actually wondering about them too the other day- Firestax seeds. They have a cool IG feed. Never have used them nor have I heard anything bad about them.

Regarding Nspecta I have not cracked any beans personally yet but have some strains of his. Last year I was buying flowers from his booth and I am pretty familiar with two strains of his Skunk Va vs Purple Urkel and Purple Urkel S1's. Phenotype numbers I could not tell you but it appeared there was phenotypical variance which was expected. I use s1 route if I cannot find a suitable parent or if I want to see most phenotypes in short amount of time. The Urkel reversed male seems to divide potency to body on a thin leaf dominate mother cut. It gives the impression that it dumbs down Skunk Va potency which it really does not. It becomes more medicinal imo. I was surprised that Urkel did not entirely dominate a cross for it has a tendency to do so. The phenos I was trying allowed mother expression to occur. No evidence of conflict of expression. Locally and on web just some minor reports of herms but nothing to be weary of.

In regards to Loompa Farms aside from the confusion to who created what with LF and Dragon with Matches now with Emerald Farms. Their strains are phenomenal even with their heavy price tag. Going through their wares me and some of their family laugh. I keep getting great males that has sterile pollen. Loompa told me some lines I was identifying have sterile pollen a lot. I just accepted the possibility the universe does not want me to outcross their creations yet. Hope this helped broski. Ty on pedigree on Axis when I first saw that I was like huh lol.


----------



## ShyGuru (May 11, 2016)

@Feisty1UR I second/third/fourth dry trim over wet. Its a total pain in the ass trimming dry but the end product is significantly better. If you trim wet the bud seems to dry way too quickly and you can easily end up with an over dryed product. Nice hefty nugs btw! What strain?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 11, 2016)

Here is the Bodhi post about his appy... Copy&Paste
https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-635#post-11548210

i feel really bad that i dont get to visit here that often, but i feel really good that such an amazing collection of charactors keeps this thread filled with laughter, debate, mystery and intrigue, and some really oversized neon green thumbs. i figured since I’m lurking ill answer a few questions from the last couple of pages.


how i do it:
heres my secret, no wharehouse, hoop house, or grow house, just my house….
i find exceptional proven unique males and do a run with all my moms, i bank all those seeds in my seed fridge and send out testers. i slowly release the tested lines that make the grade as new lines or freebies. this process takes years and gives the illusion of a massive catalog and infrastructure. this also frees me up to explore and be creative with my landrace and exotic lines, i do a lot lot of personal testing, r&d, collecting, and trading to keep things moving forward in a focused magical way. 

appalachia hybrids:
all the appalachia hybrids were made in one run, vac sealed and put in the fridge. i have no fridge pollen of appalachia, as i lost the male suddenly during a collections trip. if it seems like more and more appear, its because the testers never came through on those lines and they are still awaiting testing results. most of the appalachia hybrids are gone or low except sunshine daydream and a few that never seem to get tested (giesel x appalachia, mss x appalachia) etc…

2015:
i make only seeds to keep things afloat, i stopped producing flowers which was a leap of faith many years ago. this year I’m scaling back on the polypolyhybrids and elite cross mashups, mostly focusing my commercial appeal seeds on extreme terpenes and resin for the concentrate tribe. i have been slowly collecting a massive library of the best of the best landrace specimens and will be going back to the future making pure f1’s. ill be making more pure landrace seeds this year outdoors under the nierika seed trust label, this years collections trip will be kashmir, jammu, and the pakistani borderlands in ladahk.

i know people are curious about bodhi seeds and the wizard behind the curtain, I’m slowly filling out my interview for skunk magazine as time permits. its not easy being a one man show, with three young kids, and a little farm on a hill top. i wake up early and go to bed late, i miss those days of being able to hang out online, sharing and connecting with my fellow green men and women. i love what i do with a passion, its what keeps me going, a green knight in her majesties secret service, just like you. but I’m burning out. i can’t keep up, and i dont want to let go of having my hands on each and every seed. i feel at my core its about getting this most sacred floral influence back into the collective consciousness, heal ourselves, our loved ones, and our planet. i love to give out freebies and testers because i love to give, it makes me feel good. I’m so happy that there are groups of amazing gardeners like you guys popping up all over, sharing the love, busting each others balls, cracking jokes, growing plants, and making beans. 

I’m over my head these days, just keeping things moving forward on a roots level here at the farm, but ill try and pop by here and there to check in and answer questions. 

thank you guys so much for all the love and support, the amazing grows and highs and lows of this path of the revolutionary evolutionary flower of power...


----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)

calicat said:


> @JDGreen was actually wondering about them too the other day- Firestax seeds. They have a cool IG feed. Never have used them nor have I heard anything bad about them.
> 
> Regarding Nspecta I have not cracked any beans personally yet but have some strains of his. Last year I was buying flowers from his booth and I am pretty familiar with two strains of his Skunk Va vs Purple Urkel and Purple Urkel S1's. Phenotype numbers I could not tell you but it appeared there was phenotypical variance which was expected. I use s1 route if I cannot find a suitable parent or if I want to see most phenotypes in short amount of time. The Urkel reversed male seems to divide potency to body on a thin leaf dominate mother cut. It gives the impression that it dumbs down Skunk Va potency which it really does not. It becomes more medicinal imo. I was surprised that Urkel did not entirely dominate a cross for it has a tendency to do so. The phenos I was trying allowed mother expression to occur. No evidence of conflict of expression. Locally and on web just some minor reports of herms but nothing to be weary of.
> 
> In regards to Loompa Farms aside from the confusion to who created what with LF and Dragon with Matches now with Emerald Farms. Their strains are phenomenal even with their heavy price tag. Going through their wares me and some of their family laugh. I keep getting great males that has sterile pollen. Loompa told me some lines I was identifying have sterile pollen a lot. I just accepted the possibility the universe does not want me to outcross their creations yet. Hope this helped broski. Ty on pedigree on Axis when I first saw that I was like huh lol.


Awesome stuff as always. Ty...i got the infor on axis from incanlama.


----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Here is the Bodhi post about his appy... Copy&Paste
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-635#post-11548210
> 
> i feel really bad that i dont get to visit here that often, but i feel really good that such an amazing collection of charactors keeps this thread filled with laughter, debate, mystery and intrigue, and some really oversized neon green thumbs. i figured since I’m lurking ill answer a few questions from the last couple of pages.
> ...


Thanks for this. Everyone who grows a good amount of bodhi should read this


----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)

calicat said:


> @JDGreen was actually wondering about them too the other day- Firestax seeds. They have a cool IG feed. Never have used them nor have I heard anything bad about them.
> 
> Regarding Nspecta I have not cracked any beans personally yet but have some strains of his. Last year I was buying flowers from his booth and I am pretty familiar with two strains of his Skunk Va vs Purple Urkel and Purple Urkel S1's. Phenotype numbers I could not tell you but it appeared there was phenotypical variance which was expected. I use s1 route if I cannot find a suitable parent or if I want to see most phenotypes in short amount of time. The Urkel reversed male seems to divide potency to body on a thin leaf dominate mother cut. It gives the impression that it dumbs down Skunk Va potency which it really does not. It becomes more medicinal imo. I was surprised that Urkel did not entirely dominate a cross for it has a tendency to do so. The phenos I was trying allowed mother expression to occur. No evidence of conflict of expression. Locally and on web just some minor reports of herms but nothing to be weary of.
> 
> In regards to Loompa Farms aside from the confusion to who created what with LF and Dragon with Matches now with Emerald Farms. Their strains are phenomenal even with their heavy price tag. Going through their wares me and some of their family laugh. I keep getting great males that has sterile pollen. Loompa told me some lines I was identifying have sterile pollen a lot. I just accepted the possibility the universe does not want me to outcross their creations yet. Hope this helped broski. Ty on pedigree on Axis when I first saw that I was like huh lol.


Have u tryed any of his flower? I may go after one of these guys. Just so hard to choose sometimes. I like very much wat exotix and csi are working with


----------



## ShyGuru (May 11, 2016)

@JDGreen what's the trick to getting ahold of incanlama? I've tried to dm him 4 times and he never responds.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 11, 2016)

This thread sure took a turn for the worse .




Bubbashine said:


> In my opinion there's not a better thread on RIU! The most real people growing out Connoisseur grade dankness!!!
> 
> Started a new thread... I'm going to use this now to upload images as I lost 100's after Photobucket decided to remove all my images... I had some saved on other forums & social media, but lost loads.
> 
> ...


Beautiful shots bro!



SmokyLungs said:


> Not bodhi gear but was asked to show mine for some reason sorry for the unfinished pics I am on day 34 of flower


Super frosty what is that? Looks great especially consider day 34!!!



BDOGKush said:


> I thought you had very valid criticism w/ the comment about the breeder pictures. Bodhi could definetly step his game up in that area, there are tons of great pics he could use to better represent his strains.
> 
> I support Bodhi because he offers top of the line strains at a very fair price point while other breeders are charging more and more while talking about compassion and how bad corporate greed is . I admire the way he handles himself under attacks and his compassion for patients, I get the feeling he actually does care, it's not just lip service with him.
> 
> I'm not a tester and I've never gotten anything free from Bodhi, his strain quality earned my loyalty. I hope you can ignore the way your comment was received and give Bodhi a try, I'm sure you'll be glad you did.


Spoken like a true gentleman BDOG!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 11, 2016)

genuity said:


> Lucky charms is so eager to grow....
> View attachment 3678927
> Looks at the arrow tips on them roots...craziness
> 
> ...


How long has your Stardawg Guva x A11 gone so far? What are you projecting for finish time?


----------



## thezephyr (May 11, 2016)

having a really hard time finding seed banks that carry the neirika seed trust landrace strains as well as bodhi's regular hybrids. anyone have a list of seedbanks stocking neirika? So far I just know of svoc and great lakes, but unfortunately I've heard a few questionable things about these banks, and would prefer not to do cash in an envelope for the payment.

to be clear, I'm making no accusations or assumptions, in fact I emailed svoc briefly to get their stock list, and got the impression that they were straight shooters. but heard of svoc customers in europe getting no seeds or correspondence, and I think someone in this thread mentioned that they were upset with the greatlakes admin.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 11, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> having a really hard time finding seed banks that carry the neirika seed trust landrace strains as well as bodhi's regular hybrids. anyone have a list of seedbanks stocking neirika? So far I just know of svoc and great lakes, but unfortunately I've heard a few questionable things about these banks, and would prefer not to do cash in an envelope for the payment.\
> 
> to be clear, I'm making no accusations or assumptions, in fact I emailed svoc briefly to get their stock list, and got the impression that they were straight shooters. but heard of svoc customers in europe getting no seeds or correspondence, and I think someone in this thread mentioned that they were upset with the greatlakes admin.


I'm not too sure tbh where the Nierika Seeds can be found. Seems like only a couple packs here and there. I only know of one member who had a problem with GLG and that was during the super swamped 4/20 promo. Now, I've only used them once but I didn't have a problem and I ordered from across the border. I think most people in here would agree you can confidently make a purchase with GLG.


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> This thread sure took a turn for the worse .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In house genetics and thanks bro


----------



## calicat (May 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Have u tryed any of his flower? I may go after one of these guys. Just so hard to choose sometimes. I like very much wat exotix and csi are working with


Based off you list. No to Exotic genetix, just clones of White and Triangle Kush coming from Kromes and Cornbread Ricky, and Cannarado. The remaining two on your list yes but not all.


----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @JDGreen what's the trick to getting ahold of incanlama? I've tried to dm him 4 times and he never responds.


Instagram


----------



## greywind (May 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Any other good places to grab exotix...i dont really like svoc, mostly cuz ive heard poor reports and they dont update stock well





akhiymjames said:


> Thedankteam, seedsherenow


Greenline Organics also carries Exotic Genetix. The guy running the bank is starting a birthday sale tonight through Sunday, which is his birthday, according to IG.


----------



## calicat (May 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm not too sure tbh where the Nierika Seeds can be found. Seems like only a couple packs here and there. I only know of one member who had a problem with GLG and that was during the super swamped 4/20 promo. Now, I've only used them once but I didn't have a problem and I ordered from across the border. I think most people in here would agree you can confidently make a purchase with GLG.


@MustangStudFarm does Kind Peoples still carry Neirika seed wares? Ty in advance.


----------



## thezephyr (May 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm not too sure tbh where the Nierika Seeds can be found. Seems like only a couple packs here and there. I only know of one member who had a problem with GLG and that was during the super swamped 4/20 promo. Now, I've only used them once but I didn't have a problem and I ordered from across the border. I think most people in here would agree you can confidently make a purchase with GLG.


awesome, I'll be putting an order together for glg. Just had an order fall through with vault uk. they restocked several real seed co strains I had requested, apparently in ridiculously low quantity. when my card was declined instead of keeping the order active in processing and waiting for me to resolve payment, they deleted the order rather than make a simple substitution to the existing order. so all the real seed co strains sold out while I contacted my card provider.. stocks that should have been on reserve because of my active order . 
there goes my ssdd as well... hopefully glg can hook me up there as well.


----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)

calicat said:


> Based off you list. No to Exotic genetix, just clones of White and Triangle Kush coming from Kromes and Cornbread Ricky, and Cannarado. The remaining two on your list yes but not all.


Awesome. Csi and exotix will prolly get a spot this year


----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> awesome, I'll be putting an order together for glg. Just had an order fall through with vault uk. they restocked several real seed co strains I had requested, apparently in ridiculously low quantity. when my card was declined instead of keeping the order active in processing and waiting for me to resolve payment, they deleted the order rather than make a simple substitution to the existing order. so all the real seed co strains sold out while I contacted my card provider.. stocks that should have been on reserve because of my active order .
> there goes my ssdd as well... hopefully glg can hook me up there as well.


Glg's Dragboatjeffy is awesome. Fave me the 420 promo even though i paid on the 6th of this month lol


----------



## calicat (May 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Awesome. Csi and exotix will prolly get a spot this year


Nice and by that time Nspecta should start having his Aerick 77 elite Cali O hybrids. First attempts he was telling me that a small population of 10 percent only took on early runs. Well see with subsequent populations.


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Any other good places to grab exotix...i dont really like svoc, mostly cuz ive heard poor reports and they dont update stock well


http://www.glcheckout.com/product-category/g/exotic-genetix/


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 11, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @Feisty1UR I second/third/fourth dry trim over wet. Its a total pain in the ass trimming dry but the end product is significantly better. If you trim wet the bud seems to dry way too quickly and you can easily end up with an over dryed product. Nice hefty nugs btw! What strain?


It's AK Royal by Royal Queen Seeds. Although I had one seed that was a runt, didn't do too well. The others have blown my mind


----------



## churtmunk (May 11, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> awesome, I'll be putting an order together for glg. Just had an order fall through with vault uk. they restocked several real seed co strains I had requested, apparently in ridiculously low quantity. when my card was declined instead of keeping the order active in processing and waiting for me to resolve payment, they deleted the order rather than make a simple substitution to the existing order. so all the real seed co strains sold out while I contacted my card provider.. stocks that should have been on reserve because of my active order .
> there goes my ssdd as well... hopefully glg can hook me up there as well.


GLG is most definitely legit and will be my go to for the foreseeable future.You'll be happy with DBJ's service. Just some info for you, (i think i remember reading that you are primarily interested in medicinal properties), DBJ just sent out this email today..

"We here at Greatlakes Genetics would like to announce a new drop from SEED OF COMPASSION !!!

Gorilla Biscuit 1x (Silver-back x GB)

Fubar (ATF “Uranus” x GB)

Beetlejuice (UW Purple x GB)

Pink Biscuit (Pink Lemonade xGB)

NZT (Genuis Clone x GB)

There are 10 seeds in every pack and packs are $100 each !!!!

BUT THERE IS MORE

Every order comes with a free 10 pack of Point Break. (Sour Tsunami #3 x GB)

Point Break- (Sour Tsunami #3 X Gorilla Biscuit)

Sour Tsunami #3 has that highest CBD to THC ratio on the planet coming in at 23 to 1! Combining with the proven painkiller Gorilla Biscuit, sweet relief is assured. Expect excellent yields of medical grade flowers that will help with pain of all types including migraines. Should also be great for help in stopping seizures. !!!!! LIMIT 1 PACK TO A CUSTMER !!!!

All Seeds of Compassion orders come with a Free Original GLG Tee shirt until May 20th !!!"

might be worth picking up one of the compassion strains if you want the Point Break for medicinal effects. Also DBJ has sent me high cbd freebies with every order i've placed.

EDIT: Oh and he's got 6 packs of SSDD left in stock.. thanks BDOG


----------



## ShyGuru (May 11, 2016)

@JDGreen I guess I should have been more specific, I've tried four times to dm him on Instagram. He just won't answer me lol.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 11, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @JDGreen I guess I should have been more specific, I've tried four times to dm him on Instagram. He just won't answer me lol.


He not very hungry I guess. 

Have you tried SHOE?


----------



## BDOGKush (May 11, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Oh and he's got 9 packs of SSDD left in stock


6 packs better not wait on ordering SSDD


----------



## ShyGuru (May 11, 2016)

@D_Urbmon yes I have! I love that guy! Answers almost instantly is always helpful and has gone out of his way to get what I want for me. Hell Shoe treats me more like a friend than a customer. Honestly I don't even NEED another pack, I really just wanted to expand my options and open another connection. Lol I guess I'll stick to where my business is not only wanted but appreciated.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 11, 2016)

calicat said:


> @MustangStudFarm does Kind Peoples still carry Neirika seed wares? Ty in advance.


Sorry, I really dont know.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 11, 2016)

I don't get it.. lama posted on IG minutes ago. Real curious to see if he responded now


----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @JDGreen I guess I should have been more specific, I've tried four times to dm him on Instagram. He just won't answer me lol.


Shit i just sent him a dm, then said never mind..and he hit me up just to say no worries and if i need anything at all to ask....curiouser and curiouser


----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)

Thanx @apbx720 for the gsc dom more cowbell and mothers milk #6 they got new homes today. THE FUSION OF OUR SOIL BEGINS. lol
Also thanx for the mm#8 and goji #11..
Gsc, then mm#6



And a nice wat appears to be a maui haze dom Dream Beaver doin her thang


----------



## Seed junkie420 (May 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I don't get it.. lama posted on IG minutes ago. Real curious to see if he responded now


Incanlama just posted alot of Bodhi beans. Some appy croses also


----------



## Seed junkie420 (May 11, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Cant wait to cut these babys down!! Still undecided if I should wet trim or dry trim them  But they smell deeeee-lish! Like lemon/pine with a hint of caramel


Dry trim definitely


----------



## Seed junkie420 (May 11, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> CSI: Humboldt is Nspecta's company. Dude vibes with that fire every time, just like Bodhi..


Purple Dogbud


----------



## Seed junkie420 (May 11, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Do u even know what hype means? Look it up and difference is I'm just a closet grower and he is a reputable breeder what if I didn't have a forum lmembership? I wouldn't be able to see shit get Bodhi's dick out your ass already can't believe y'all get so butthurt over a soft ass comment like that


What is ur problem thought this was an enjoyable thread where did u come from


----------



## BDOGKush (May 11, 2016)

I have 2 packs of SSDD ordered, trying to decide on my freebie from GLG. Wolf Pack, Jungle Spice or TT NL# 6 x Appy? I'm thinking Jungle Spice but could use a little more info on congo (pine), I've never heard of it.


----------



## Seed junkie420 (May 11, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I knew what you meant from the get brotha, I hope you felt no hostility from me.. I love me some Bodhi but I don't pray to the guy, ya know!
> 
> Maybe some of y'all do, and hey, go get it. It's cool. I don't want to bicker and be "catty" (had to look that one up Gen, )
> 
> I think there is a great deal of hype that surrounds Bodhi, hell we're the ones that bring that hype with the way we are here in this thread, and that's a good thing IMHO.


And you know his beans speak for their self 


JDGreen said:


> Sure. My bad. I probably did misunderstand. I was more defending the people for being overly sensitive. But yes i did also think u thought bodhis stuff was hype in a bodhi thread,...
> Which u have no way of knowing...people come in here semi regularly and will say some shit like..".i got a hermie outta a freebie pack i got.with.my order of bodhi....and "i cant believe he would pass around crap genetics " so we all deal with those dumbasses. But overall yeah bodhia gear is solid like each strain has good potential. Not just a few marketable one...even the weird named ones ...yep...
> 
> Ull like the goji i think. Alittle pheno variant but lots of good ones. Keep.us up to date and stay tuned for pics of stuff u may wanna grab later


Beleive the hype Bodhi gear is top shelf or you wouldn't hear about it,he doesn't advertise or have a website ,and you still hear about Bodhi gear


----------



## Seed junkie420 (May 11, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> No offense, but take a day or three and read the whole goddamned thread from the beginning. Don't come in flinging shit like a fucking zoo animal. If you'll just take a little time, this thread will give you all of the information you could possibly need to grow amazing hog's legs king kong donkey dick colas. Open yourself and become receptive to learning, instead of coming in immediately busting balls and talking smack.





SmokyLungs said:


> I already got my strains picked out bro I had already heard about the gogi Og before read about it but bodhi seeds isn't sold on the dank team which is the only seed bank I've used so far from the states I'm looking to open up my options so I decided to see what was up with bodhi since I've browsed his selection before but his names and blank or veg pics never really caught my attention


Go to #bodhisguide on instagram quite a large collection of pictures all Bodhi seeds this may help


----------



## Seed junkie420 (May 11, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> God forbid you have to do any searching..


Yeah really i couldn't tell you how many hours research i have done before i buy any seeds


----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)

Seed junkie420 said:


> And you know his beans speak for their self
> 
> Beleive the hype Bodhi gear is top shelf or you wouldn't hear about it,he doesn't advertise or have a website ,and you still hear about Bodhi gear


Not sure ur point. I didn't question anything .i test for bodhi and i have spent waaaay too mhch money on seeds as i am an addict.


----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)

Seed junkie420 said:


> What is ur problem thought this was an enjoyable thread where did u come from


And i thought this was over


----------



## Seed junkie420 (May 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Not sure ur point. I didn't question anything .i test for bodhi and i have spent waaaay too mhch money on seeds as i am an addict.


I was telling smoky lungs not you sorry


----------



## Seed junkie420 (May 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> View attachment 3678593
> 
> And as a tester for Bodhi, i kno he is interested in pics and has only in the recent cple year been actively collecting pics...
> 
> ...


Looks like some fiya fore sure


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 11, 2016)

Seed junkie420 said:


> What is ur problem thought this was an enjoyable thread where did u come from


----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)




----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)

greywind said:


> Greenline Organics also carries Exotic Genetix. The guy running the bank is starting a birthday sale tonight through Sunday, which is his birthday, according to IG.


U used them. I like


----------



## thezephyr (May 11, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> GLG is most definitely legit and will be my go to for the foreseeable future.You'll be happy with DBJ's service. Just some info for you, (i think i remember reading that you are primarily interested in medicinal properties), DBJ just sent out this email today..
> 
> "We here at Greatlakes Genetics would like to announce a new drop from SEED OF COMPASSION !!!
> 
> ...


awesome, thanks for the recommendation. that's great info I've been looking for a strain that only expresses cbd phenos for cbd juicing and smoothies.

thanks @mustangfarm and @calicat for checking out some other options. What is kind peoples? another US seed bank?


----------



## ShyGuru (May 11, 2016)

@JDGreen @D_Urbmon I just checked and still no response from incanlama. It was last night when I sent the message so he's had time. I was even specific as to what I wanted to order and asked if he still had a buy 2 get one ect ect. Maybe the fact that my page is blank is why he doesn't respond but that didn't stop Shoe or bigworm6969. His loss I guess lol


----------



## thezephyr (May 11, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> 6 packs better not wait on ordering SSDD


haha thanks for the heads up, but no worries if I miss out. I'll definitely pick it up if available. can't say no to all these positive reports from people using it for nausea and serious chronic pain. Sounds like a very stable medical hybrid ideal to breed with wild genetics to make something more stable, and a good pain relief strain to breed with a high cbd charas plant.

I've probably already got more hybrid varieties in my personal seedbank than I can pop in the next 2 years. At this point I'm more concerned with acquiring unique landraces for breeding, and any hybrids that happen to be legit medical wonders. ssdd will likely be the last installment in the current bodhi grab unless there's a neirika release in the near future. I wasn't as interested in the new list of crosses posted on the thread recently, which seemed to be mostly based on cuts with current hype for yeild/production and oil makers. still dope, but I'll probably sit that round out.


----------



## churtmunk (May 11, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> I've been looking for a strain that only expresses cbd phenos for cbd juicing and smoothies.


No problem. FYI though that point break will have both high CBD and I imagine a decent THC content as well from the Gorilla Biscuit. if you want an only CBD you'd want the mother Sour Tsunami. I'm going to give the point break a shot for migraines. Really needing a some medicine for this. 

Question for the bodhi heads. Was thinking about picking up SS4. Saw someone post something about this cross being with an old SSDD dad. Is Bodhi working with a different SSDD dad for the new testers. I notice on the list he's testing with Chem d, Chem 91 and chem 1 but NOT chem 4... Interesting no? Anybody got any info or insight on this? I guess i'm curious if there will be another drop of the SS4 and/or if it's made with the same dad being used in the current round of testers


----------



## thezephyr (May 11, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> No problem. FYI though that point break will have both high CBD and I imagine a decent THC content as well from the Gorilla Biscuit. if you want an only CBD you'd want the mother Sour Tsunami. I'm going to give the point break a shot for migraines. Really needing a some medicine for this.
> 
> Question for the bodhi heads. Was thinking about picking up SS4. Saw someone post something about this cross being with an old SSDD dad. Is Bodhi working with a different SSDD dad for the new testers. I notice on the list he's testing with Chem d, Chem 91 and chem 1 but NOT chem 4... Interesting no? Anybody got any info or insight on this? I guess i'm curious if there will be another drop of the SS4 and/or if it's made with the same dad being used in the current round of testers


THC definitely isn't a negative at all as long as all phenos will express some appreciable percentage of cbd as well. I actually prefer strains that are not pure cbd, sometimes stuff like ACDC can be too strong of a muscle relaxant. I hope the point break works for your migraines. If I can catch a migraine soon enough, most pure indicas tend to work as a preventative. But it's really hard to find something that can make a difference on a migraine that's been around for 3 days.


----------



## JDGreen (May 11, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @JDGreen @D_Urbmon I just checked and still no response from incanlama. It was last night when I sent the message so he's had time. I was even specific as to what I wanted to order and asked if he still had a buy 2 get one ect ect. Maybe the fact that my page is blank is why he doesn't respond but that didn't stop Shoe or bigworm6969. His loss I guess lol


Well damn. Idk man. Kinda rude


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 11, 2016)

I just can't make up me mind. I need to pick 1 out of these and a backup.. 

Help please..

Wolf pack (Giesel XAppalachia)
Legend OG x Snow Lotus 
Love Triangle (Triangle Kush x Snow Lotus)
Jungle Spice (congo (pine) x 88g13hp
Purple Urkle x Snow lotus ( THIS STRAIN IS OUT DOOR ONLY) 
Blueberry snow (blueberry ind x Snowlotus)
Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow Lotus)
Pink Lotus (outdoor freebie) - Pink Panther x Snow Lotus
RM Nigerian x Afghani F2
Snow Temple ( Temple X Snow Lotus)
Dragon Fruit (oldsog ssh x Snow Lotus)
Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)
TT NL#6 x Appalachia


----------



## thezephyr (May 11, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> I just can't make up me mind. I need to pick 1 out of these and a backup..
> 
> Help please..
> 
> ...


I'd go with the nigerian afghani or legend og snow lotus. I just got wolf pack freebie from greenline, but I haven't germinated them so can't report. What bank is offering these freebies?


----------



## churtmunk (May 11, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> I just can't make up me mind. I need to pick 1 out of these and a backup..
> 
> Help please..
> 
> ...


go with the Appy crosses the dad has passed on....


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 11, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> go with the Appy crosses the dad has passed on....



Thats what i was thinking.. Thanks..


@thezephyr. It is Glg offering these with buy 2 get 1 free..


----------



## apbx720 (May 11, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Its in house gear purple animal kush and kushies . u asked about Humboldt if its HSO I've read a lot of good about them I have two of their sour d autos running right now I ran just to see was up I fimmed them twice to see what would happened one of them is forming pistils everywhere already with no stretch lol


They look dank! Hydro??


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 11, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> They look dank! Hydro??


Lmao no good old basic soil anything else is way to complicated for me bro tbh


----------



## thezephyr (May 11, 2016)

Bingo Pajama or Jahruba? I'm vexed with options
it's amazing how quickly an order of 2 turns into an order of 4


----------



## kmog33 (May 11, 2016)

So 2/3 bubba X Durban are turning purple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calicat (May 11, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> awesome, thanks for the recommendation. that's great info I've been looking for a strain that only expresses cbd phenos for cbd juicing and smoothies.
> 
> thanks @mustangfarm and @calicat for checking out some other options. What is kind peoples? another US seed bank?


It is a gorgeous looking dispensary in Santa Cruz that carries Bodhi seeds and sometimes clones.


----------



## apbx720 (May 11, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Lmao no good old basic soil anything else is way to complicated for me bro tbh


My man!! Ive done both, soil is the way to go, but ssshhhh dnt say anything else, i dnt think we need anymore debates or confrontations today, lol


----------



## Bubbashine (May 12, 2016)

I just put my Sunshine daydream in brown paper bags for the last part of drying before jars & cure, took a quick macro.


----------



## kmog33 (May 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budLIFE60 (May 12, 2016)

Well it turned out to be a pretty good day yesterday. Just trimmed up some nice sunshine daydrem. My keeper gal.
 

Plus got my seed order in from JB


Can't wait to pop that purple wookie.


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Lmao no good old basic soil anything else is way to complicated for me bro tbh


I thought the same. But hydro may actually be simpler than soil. Theres so much that can go into soil wen working with organics and microbes...i feel the hardest part of hydro is the numbers +some assembly required


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> My man!! Ive done both, soil is the way to go, but ssshhhh... lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 12, 2016)

Did someone say soil is better than hydro? Lol just kidding.
I've done both as well. Using hydro now only because of my circumstances. I do enjoy the diy building aspect involved with hydro.


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 12, 2016)

.


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I thought the same. But hydro may actually be simpler than soil. Theres so much that can go into soil wen working with organics and microbes...i feel the hardest part of hydro is the numbers +some assembly required


I find it hard to believe lol all I do is water with slight pH adjustments sometimes I don't even do that and nutes only in flower from what I read in hydro u gotta maintain a certain pH level change the water every now and then measure this measure that clean or prune roots I think too man fuck all that lmao I would end up beating up my hydro setup out of stress I can't imagine doing all that especially if your plant count is high


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> I find it hard to believe lol all I do is water with slight pH adjustments sometimes I don't even do that and nutes only in flower from what I read in hydro u gotta maintain a certain pH level change the water every now and then measure this measure that clean roots man fuck all that lmao I would end up beating up my hydro setup out of stress I can't imagine doing all that especially if your plant count is high


Sure all im saying is theres an easy way to do soil AND hydro. But my soil garden can get pretty complicated with the cooking soil, mixing microbes, fungas and bacteria teas, seed sprout teas random top dresses...some people grow other plants in their soil beds for diversity. 

Soil can be easy as pie, so can hydro. U can leave hydro alone and monitor by camera. How easy is that? But both cam be quite complex as well.

Many hydro ppl would say they think their system is super KISS easy


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> I find it hard to believe lol all I do is water with slight pH adjustments sometimes I don't even do that and nutes only in flower from what I read in hydro u gotta maintain a certain pH level change the water every now and then measure this measure that clean or prune roots I think too man fuck all that lmao I would end up beating up my hydro setup out of stress I can't imagine doing all that especially if your plant count is high


But its also not for everyone. Id tear a hydro system up cuz im not a mechanical guy. I looove me dirt. And i actually think i produce a vetter product that way. But ive met people with better soil bud and better hudro bud theres so much in that regard to eats actually "better". Obviously neither.

Id never do hydro just cuz dirt comes so easily to me. Some people dont get the science behind soil, some dont get the math behind hydro i just is a decent way of looking at it.


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Sure all im saying is theres an easy way to do soil AND hydro. But my soil garden can get pretty complicated with the cooking soil, mixing microbes, fungas and bacteria teas, seed sprout teas random top dresses...some people grow other plants in their soil beds for diversity.
> 
> Soil can be easy as pie, so can hydro. U can leave hydro alone and monitor by camera. How easy is that? But both cam be quite complex as well.
> 
> Many hydro ppl would say they think their system is super KISS easy


True i guess it all depends on the person really when it comes down to it I just prefer the simple things for right now and so far I'm happy I'm still learning about marijuana itself and expirementing with strains so I can pick my favorites and keep them then maybe I'll complicate things if it benefits me and my mj


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

Phone cam sux, flash is broken lol
But @apbx720 heres that maui like dream beaver frosten up nice. Still all juicy pineappley haze


----------



## undercovergrow (May 12, 2016)

budLIFE60 said:


> Well it turned out to be a pretty good day yesterday. Just trimmed up some nice sunshine daydrem. My keeper gal.
> View attachment 3679733 View attachment 3679734
> 
> Plus got my seed order in from JB
> ...


looks good - what week is this? looks like that top girl could have gone another few weeks. are you finding you're liking the high better with the SSDD if you chop a bit early? i was going to around ten weeks but there are some that i chop at nine--even a few that were done at eight weeks. just curious-looks like you ended up with a nice harvest off of her.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 12, 2016)

Finally caught up..... Never gonna miss 3 days again damn near 600 new posts....


----------



## kmog33 (May 12, 2016)

budLIFE60 said:


> Well it turned out to be a pretty good day yesterday. Just trimmed up some nice sunshine daydrem. My keeper gal.
> View attachment 3679733 View attachment 3679734
> 
> Plus got my seed order in from JB
> ...


That definitely could've gone another week. Looks good for the early chop though.


----------



## kmog33 (May 12, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> I find it hard to believe lol all I do is water with slight pH adjustments sometimes I don't even do that and nutes only in flower from what I read in hydro u gotta maintain a certain pH level change the water every now and then measure this measure that clean or prune roots I think too man fuck all that lmao I would end up beating up my hydro setup out of stress I can't imagine doing all that especially if your plant count is high


My hydro is easier than any soil setup now that it's running and less maintenance. I add water once a week most of the cycle. Last few weeks of flowers sometimes it ends up bent twice a week. 5 gallons with 2 capfuls of each of gh 3 part flora set, add to mostly empty buckets, done. No phing weird additives or weird additives. 

That being said I just started a living soil grow and that is similar as I just have to water it now that the souls is amended/composted. 


But I can add an external res to my hydro and leave for a month and come back to love plants, which would be much harder with soil I think. Sure you could do drip feeders from a res, but it would be much harder to get the timing/water amounts right so that everything would be ok when you got back over the period of a month in soil.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 12, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> My hydro is easier than any soil setup.


Yep. Easy peasy. Especially the change over after harvests. Pan de comida.


----------



## budLIFE60 (May 12, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> looks good - what week is this? looks like that top girl could have gone another few weeks. are you finding you're liking the high better with the SSDD if you chop a bit early? i was going to around ten weeks but there are some that i chop at nine--even a few that were done at eight weeks. just curious-looks like you ended up with a nice harvest off of her.


Hey thanks. This one usually goes about week 9, this was day 53 maybe when I chopped so about 10 days early. I actually haven't chopped this early before either there just wasn't much left to this plant, all the leaves were yellow and dying so I decided what the hell. That and the fact I was running a little low might have had something to do with it.  But yeah will be interesting to see how she smokes. I'll try and update it once I've tried some of the dried bud.


----------



## budLIFE60 (May 12, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That definitely could've gone another week. Looks good for the early chop though.


Hey yeah I know I chopped about 10 days early. Getting a little low


----------



## werdnas420 (May 12, 2016)

Just wanted to thank everyone for sharing info on this thread. Just got my first Bodhi order and can't wait to grow some top notch genetics. JBC was quick and still got the freebie I wanted


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

Damn anybody see that glg email!


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

Genetics chairity auctions.

auctions start may 14 2016 9am EDT

PURE KUSH SUGE X 88g13/HP 11 seeds per pack.

We will be Auctioning of some Limited Bodhi gear. 100 % of all sales will go to help some of our friends, NINEFOLD Genetics and SEED PAC.

As most of you know they currently have some legal problems.

A supper big Thanks to Bodhi Seeds for Donating 10 packs of a very limited strain, Pure Kush Suge x 88g13/HP.

3 individual auctions of this one below.

Greatlakes Genetics chairity auctions.

BC Sweet Skunk X 88g13/HP 11 seeds per pack.

We will be Auctioning of some Limited Bodhi gear. 100 % of all sales will go to help some of our friends, NINEFOLD Genetics and SEED PAC.

As most of you know they currently have some legal problems.

A big Thanks to Greatlakes Genetics for Donating 3 packs of a very limited strain,BC Sweet Skunk X 88g13/HP 11 seeds per pack.

NEW BOHHI DROP

New Bodhi drop Sunday the 15th of May at 6:00 DST.

New releases

Sunshine 4 (Chem 4 x Sunshine Daydream)

Old School Hashplant (Vintage PNW Hashplant x 88g13/HP)

Hashplant 4 (Chem 4 x 88g/13HP) only 5 packs

Orange Sunshine (Cali-o x Sunshine Daydream) only 5 packs

And a restock of other strains.!!!!!!

So happy i grabbed that orange ssdd.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 12, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> awesome, thanks for the recommendation. that's great info I've been looking for a strain that only expresses cbd phenos for cbd juicing and smoothies.
> 
> thanks @mustangfarm and @calicat for checking out some other options. What is kind peoples? another US seed bank?


I have been using JamesBean. I dont have anything against GLG or anything, it is just the Promo's came at the right time for JamesBean... I am done with over-seas orders! JB still has buy 2 get 1 free.. I used to feel lucky getting 1-3 free seeds, now we are getting whole packs!

If you are looking for CBD, try one of the G13/HP crosses. 

https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/breeders/shop-bodhi-seeds


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

Glg and big shoe also have buy 2 get one....I LOVE.MY SMALL TIME VENDORS!

i think incanlama too but not sure


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

4200 likes lol yes. 
 

dab time....


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Glg and big shoe also have buy 2 get one....I LOVE.MY SMALL TIME VENDORS!
> 
> i think incanlama too but not sure


Can you please let me know the easiest way to get them a copy of my ID? I really want to use GLG but had to go with JBC for some bodhi gear. That ID shit was a turn off but if there is an easy way to do it then fugg it.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 12, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Can you please let me know the easiest way to get them a copy of my ID? I really want to use GLG but had to go with JBC for some bodhi gear. That ID shit was a turn off but if there is an easy way to do it then fugg it.


I took a picture of my ID with my phone, put it in windows paint and blacked out personal info, just left my name/address/age on it, and emailed it.. got my shipment and loads of freebies just the other day, GLG rocks and there is some new Bodhi dropping pretty soon, be on the lookout!


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Can you please let me know the easiest way to get them a copy of my ID? I really want to use GLG but had to go with JBC for some bodhi gear. That ID shit was a turn off but if there is an easy way to do it then fugg it.


Yeah just take a pic with u phone of ur drivers license or med card with EVERYTHING COVERED EXCEPT UR DOB. Anf ur good. No need to sgow anything but that ur 18. And ur good broski


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I took a picture of my ID with my phone, put it in windows paint and blacked out personal info, just left my name/address/age on it, and emailed it.. got my shipment and loads of freebies just the other day, GLG rocks and there is some new Bodhi dropping pretty soon, be on the lookout!


I covered mine with paper and took the pic lol but its my med card. Idk if having ur card lets u mail shit lol


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 12, 2016)

Plus you get cool shit like this from GLG


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 12, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I took a picture of my ID with my phone, put it in windows paint and blacked out personal info, just left my name/address/age on it, and emailed it.. got my shipment and loads of freebies just the other day, GLG rocks and there is some new Bodhi dropping pretty soon, be on the lookout!





JDGreen said:


> Yeah just take a pic with u phone of ur drivers license or med card with EVERYTHING COVERED EXCEPT UR DOB. Anf ur good. No need to sgow anything but that ur 18. And ur good broski


Thanks guys. Although, I did try this and never received a response back saying whether or not i was accepted. This was during the 420 promo. Busy maybe? I will have to try again i guess


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 12, 2016)

Its a shame I can't wear that around my neighborhood....seems like cops LOVE to retire on my street..


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 12, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Plus you get cool shit like this from GLG  View attachment 3679877


I really want that shirt too lol


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 12, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I really want that shirt too lol


What I need is a Leisure Suit then I can properly puff on Granola Funk, Disco Biscuit and a nod to my fellow gaming nerds....Leisure Suit Lotus Larry..... I can see it now!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 12, 2016)

Damn the Pure Kush Suge x 88 g13/hp is extremely limited? I was hoping to snag a pack of that once it's released. 


It sucks guys.... don't buy it.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 12, 2016)

That's it I'm cloning every frickin plant from now on.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> That's it I'm cloning every frickin plant from now on.


Every strain I think I will like goes in the vault till I can clone them, the exception being testers.


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Genetics chairity auctions.
> 
> auctions start may 14 2016 9am EDT
> 
> ...


Where is that action at?could some one post a link that I could click on for iam not good on a computer at all,thanks in advance,,,ky


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Its a shame I can't wear that around my neighborhood....seems like cops LOVE to retire on my street..


All you got to do is put it on fuck hideing for pot should be legal in every state.I wear my shirt that says...KENTUCKINS FOR MEDICINAL MARIJUANA every time I go in the court house and places like that to help get peoples eyes open that pot should be legal and if some one don't like it they can close there eyes or turn there head.fuck people that don't like are shirts I don't hide mine no moor, iam just to old to give a shit any longer as to what others think.ky


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> Where is that action at?could some one post a link that I could click on for iam not good on a computer at all,thanks in advance,,,ky


https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> All you got to do is put it on fuck hideing for pot should be legal in every state.I wear my shirt that says...KENTUCKINS FOR MEDICINAL MARIJUANA every time I go in the court house and places like that to help get peoples eyes open that pot should be legal and if some one don't like it they can close there eyes or turn there head.fuck people that don't like are shirts I don't hide mine no moor, iam just to old to give a shit any longer as to what others think.ky


I said it once amd ill say it again...LEGAL is a loose word. Didnt have a problem gettin weed then and dont now. Now the good shit is harder to find cuz theres so many damn newbie smokers that prolly shoulda stuck to getting drunk.

We need small collectives, medical research for the ill and disadvantaged, AND most important people need to stop making pot the biggest part of who they r. 20-35 yr olds should b focused on building their lives and having good kids, not protesting to smoke weed, which we all already do


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 12, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Thanks guys. Although, I did try this and never received a response back saying whether or not i was accepted. This was during the 420 promo. Busy maybe? I will have to try again i guess


Do like others have stated or you can also mail in a copy.. 

Try to order and if it says order complete or you have an order #,,, if so than your good. I didn't know I was accepted either untill I tried to order and it worked. Specifically since you said it was during the 420 promo when dude was up to his teeth in orders.

I just looked and seen an old message of mine where it says once age is verified your account will "automatically" be activated..


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

I kno u guys r the outlyers but the vast majority of people screaming for legalization dont kno dick abt pot. They smoke it. That's it. They dont kno how much work, time, research, asking around to network better stuff. They say "fuck y do it, let the rich buy it all and they will supply u.weed in the store if u want" ...."y wouldnt u wanna go buy it from a ""professional budtender",

None of these people kno shit abt wat legalization intales, the product is already suffering from over demand, and we will have to grow bigass outdoor to.meet demand, and idc wat ne one says Indoor beats outdoor.

Idk. But i do kno legalization isnt the answer

Also i worked for more than 1 dispensary in my life now and ALL have BRAGGED to me abt how jealous all the other big guys wanna kno sooooo bad WHICH PESTICIDES THEY SPRAY ON THEIR FLOWERS!!!!!.

thus should be illegal but we dont have those laws yet so fuck it sell pesticide laced flower, bet some of u didnt kno that went on


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 12, 2016)

I don't even know how to respond to that @JDGreen. You seem very resentful or indignant towards the casual smoker? 



All I know is that cannabis SHOULD NOT be ILLEGAL and no one should ever have their life ruined or spend a single minute in a prison for cultivation, possessing or consuming cannabis.

I gotta admit. It disappoints me to hear you say that it should be illegal.


----------



## Bubbashine (May 12, 2016)

I think It should be like beer for recreational users, but also let people cultivate medicine if they need it without feeling like a criminal... people should never do time for herb or have children taken away because they picked to treat them with cannabis.


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 12, 2016)

Thats why I have no definitive opinion on whether it should be legalized. 
I feel for the caretakers and parents of children who need cannabis but live in fear because of laws but at the same time i can understand where JD is coming from. You should call out said dispensary for their shady tactics. 
Glad I ordered from one of the good guys


----------



## Amos Otis (May 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> All you got to do is put it on fuck hideing for pot should be legal in every state.I wear my shirt that says...KENTUCKINS FOR MEDICINAL MARIJUANA every time I go in the court house and places like that to help get peoples eyes open that pot should be legal


It should be. Mostly it's not.

Do what you want, but if you're a cultivator in an illegal state, you should guard with all your might the fact that you're a cultivator in an illegal state...ya know? Don't be another cat that gets caged because you gave yourself away.



D_Urbmon said:


> All I know is that cannabis SHOULD NOT be ILLEGAL and no one should ever have their life ruined or spend a single minute in a prison for cultivation, possessing or consuming cannabis.
> 
> I gotta admit. It disappoints me to hear you say that it should be illegal.


Agree, of course, with the 1st paragraph wholeheartedly. But putting aside the personal freedom issue, _which is a BIG issue, _not all of J D's points are off base, imo.


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I don't even know how to respond to that @JDGreen. You seem very resentful or indignant towards the casual smoker?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey now, nobody said illegal here. I advicated for small collellectives that supply tens of people or a small hundred. And alot of them and a full free medical research on the stuff. 

I dont think people should go to jail, but to b honest our entire penal system is broken and they r still using pot laws to hold murders and rapists in jail that they cant convict.

So johnny smokem is just a sma piece. Never once said people should go to jail. But we shouldn't let people grow all they want and flood mexico witb mega chronic which is now happening 

We supply the cartels with high grade and they bring the low. I, sure.ur not around the mexican border.

But.i stress i do.t want people in jail but giant firms of cannabis consultants and "Farm"acy. Is all the big business the real people doing this has fought for for years.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I don't even know how to respond to that @JDGreen. You seem very resentful or indignant towards the casual smoker?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are taking what he is trying to say the wrong way.

The way I interpreted it, he is frustrated with all the young people wanting legalization RIGHT NOW so they don't read the shit bill put before them. Like you have in cali right now.

Which imo is a spot on diagnosis of american politics amon people my age. I am for legalization but decriminalization is what I prefer. To many people just see weed in the bill name and support it not aware of the very specific wording they put in there so that mpst of us are just quasi legal criminals. Which is why I was adamantly against the Indiana legalization ballot. You legalize possesion but I will still be a criminal, just the corporate fat cats cashing on legalization.


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

I agree with personal freedom as well, prolly my biggest pro cannavis argument.

I would be in facor of people being able to grow and sell 400-1000sq ft of grow space or something 

I hate the per plant model. Its stupid.

And @D_Urbmon i dont dislike the casual smoker. But so many just eanna drive up window like McDonald's and want 14 grams of 14 kinds and a ten minute history on each. Its getting ridiculous. They dont even know the parents they ask about. They r so caught up in the culture they forget to live


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

I wish so much people could handle full legalization. But not country wide. Maybe some counties or something. Its so complex and really we r trading sooo much wen all we wanted was to stop putting joint and half bag smoker in jail for 20 yrs


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 12, 2016)

Agreed on everything but legalization.  

Especially the pesticide shit. I used to have baaaaaaaaaaaaad respiratory problems. I was on 2 inhalers and using them way more than prescribed. They magically stopped after I started growing and exclusively smoking my own. I partly attribute it to not smoking but vaping and a step further mostly only solventless hash.

....... but over the past year or so I've often contemplated if it was because of my quality control. My plants don't EVER get sprayed with anything. 

all these recall posts and people getting put on blast really opened my eyes to how much shit gets sprayed even in a semi legal environment, so you know it's 10x worse with straight up BM.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hey now, nobody said illegal here. I advicated for small collellectives that supply tens of people or a small hundred. And alot of them and a full free medical research on the stuff.





JDGreen said:


> thus should be* illegal* but we dont have those laws yet so fuck it sell pesticide laced flower, bet some of u didnt kno that went on



Perhaps I got you wrong on a typo? that damn autocorrect.


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Agreed on everything but legalization.
> 
> Especially the pesticide shit. I used to have baaaaaaaaaaaaad respiratory problems. I was on 2 inhalers and using them way more than prescribed. They magically stopped after I started growing and exclusively smoking my own. I partly attribute it to not smoking but vaping and a step further mostly only solventless hash.
> 
> ...


I really do want people to be able to just smoke a good product, be left alone and to explore the world canmabis opens not how closed we r to cannabis. I wonder alot y this fight even happens. But its ur point, those casual people who dont deserve to b fucked with


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Perhaps I got you wrong on a typo? that damn autocorrect.


Yes i meant this lol, not thus my bad


----------



## Amos Otis (May 12, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I was adamantly against the Indiana legalization ballot. You legalize possesion but I will still be a criminal, just the corporate fat cats cashing on legalization.


Ohio had a lousy 'legal' ballot initiative, as well. They were right to defeat it.


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

And i only bring this up because i really belive we influence alot of people and i cant stress enough how important the details of these proposals are. Id hate to regret building a giant cannabis corporate like big alcohol or tobacco. Thats completely not wat the people who made this industry wat it is would want


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 12, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I think you are taking what he is trying to say the wrong way.
> 
> The way I interpreted it, he is frustrated with all the young people wanting legalization RIGHT NOW so they don't read the shit bill put before them. Like you have in cali right now.
> 
> Which imo is a spot on diagnosis of american politics amon people my age. I am for legalization but decriminalization is what I prefer. To many people just see weed in the bill name and support it not aware of the very specific wording they put in there so that mpst of us are just quasi legal criminals. Which is why I was adamantly against the Indiana legalization ballot. You legalize possesion but I will still be a criminal, just the corporate fat cats cashing on legalization.


yes I did misinterpret that part for sure. It appears I misinterpreted most the whole post haha

The idea of decrim is definitely a step in the right direction in many cases but it scares me because it keeps the grower always in a very bad spot. It's hypocritical to say people can possess and smoke but not grow or traffick...... It's gotta come from somewhere.



Amos Otis said:


> Ohio had a lousy 'legal' ballot initiative, as well. They were right to defeat it.


It sucks because that's pretty much the legalization plan for Canada. Prohibition 2.0. Forced to buy it from government approved producers. They already tried to force this model onto medical patients and remove their grow rights and force them to buy... THROUGH MAIL ORDER BS. IRRADIATED garbage.

Whatever, I'll still break the law then as I am now if that's what actually happens.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 12, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Ohio had a lousy 'legal' ballot initiative, as well. They were right to defeat it.


LOL whoops pretty sure that is what I meant. Geography is not my strong suit


----------



## natro.hydro (May 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> *
> Whatever, I'll still break the law then as I am now if that's what actually happens*.


It appears we have differing definitions of decrim though because I look at it as the one true way to liberate the plant.
This last part for me is why decriminalization is the only way. Under most models of legalization I could not grow as I do and be legal.

To me decriminalization looks like a normal crop sale for all intensive purposes. No limits except how much land I have and my will to grow. I would be willing to pay a sales tax but not the other zillion forms of regulation and payment that goes with most models of legalization.

Ideally only regulations would be not being able to pour eagle 20 and other shit meant for "ornamental plants" on your crop till harvest. But that is a murky area I can't go into great detail how this is achieved through legislation because I will be honest I am not really good with legalese lol. 

I read the rough draft of the bill they were gonna bring up in my state. My head was spinning lol, but from what I grasped they want to have 3 separate entities. Grower, processor, and retailer. None of these people can be in business together or any kind of overlap, meanwhile paying a 25% tax every time the product changes hands. So grower pays for license and all that, then sells his crop to the processor and pays 25% tax. The processor "processes" and sells the product, again paying 25%. Then the retailer sells it to the consumer paying another 25% sales tax and whatever other regulatory fees go with being 1 of the 3. Prices would not go down IMO if you did this, if anything you fuel the black market through overregulation.

Sorry for the long winded post, not normally my style but I don't want to be misunderstood on this issue.


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> yes I did misinterpret that part for sure. It appears I misinterpreted most the whole post haha
> 
> The idea of decrim is definitely a step in the right direction in many cases but it scares me because it keeps the grower always in a very bad spot. It's hypocritical to say people can possess and smoke but not grow or traffick...... It's gotta come from somewhere.
> 
> ...


I agree theres DEFINITELY some hypocrisy here,yes.

But marijuana is one of those things a poor mam will spend his very last dollar for, and under no circumstances should a government sworn to a society's well being advicate for intoxication, howevre they also r having a problem not standing in the way of people's right to freely become intoxicated against those better wishes


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

And u can put watever u want on ur plants, u just cant sell it to people with poison on it imo lol

And i think a modest space of grow per house or per person is more than fair plus a limit and up to 10lbs for sale per year or $10,000 worth per year per person. I could live with that, i wold like to be able to carry up to a qp, with penalty of confiscated overage or a small fine like speeding.

I think little things like this could basically fix the whole problem people have


natro.hydro said:


> It appears we have differing definitions of decrim though because I look at it as the one true way to liberate the plant.
> This last part for me is why decriminalization is the only way. Under most models of legalization I could not grow as I do and be legal.
> 
> To me decriminalization looks like a normal crop sale for all intensive purposes. No limits except how much land I have and my will to grow. I would be willing to pay a sales tax but not the other zillion forms of regulation and payment that goes with most models of legalization.
> ...


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 12, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> It appears we have differing definitions of decrim though because I look at it as the one true way to liberate the plant.
> This last part for me is why decriminalization is the only way. Under most models of legalization I could not grow as I do and be legal.
> 
> To me decriminalization looks like *a normal crop sale for all intensive purposes. No limits except how much land I have and my will to grow. I would be willing to pay a sales tax but not the other zillion forms of regulation and payment* that goes with most models of legalization.
> ...


I would call that decriminalization but complete normalization of the plant, which to me is legalization. I think in most places decrim means no prison for the possession and usage. 

But either way, semantics....... I completely agree with what you're saying. I think we all share that same desire and final outcome.


----------



## apbx720 (May 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> View attachment 3679776
> Phone cam sux, flash is broken lol
> But @apbx720 heres that maui like dream beaver frosten up nice. Still all juicy pineappley haze


Ya man i can smell that pineapple on the stem rub too!! Funny how we got the maui( snow lotus) expression outta the dirty hippy. Lol just my luck!! Damnit SL we wanted yr sister haha

Edit: sorry wasnt complaining. The pineapple does smell delicious tho!! But really i was hoping for the "she musk" lol oh well, well pop more!


----------



## thezephyr (May 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> It sucks because that's pretty much the legalization plan for Canada. Prohibition 2.0. Forced to buy it from government approved producers. They already tried to force this model onto medical patients and remove their grow rights and force them to buy... THROUGH MAIL ORDER BS. IRRADIATED garbage. Whatever, I'll still break the law then as I am now if that's what actually happens.





natro.hydro said:


> LOL whoops pretty sure that is what I meant. Geography is not my strong suit


haha I was like Indiana legalization?! wuuuuuut....
yeah that ohio bill was fucked. If I remember correctly, the whole thing was essentially a lobbying deal that would have allowed 1-3 specific corporations control all production in that state. the company that ran the dining halls in UC Santa Cruz while I was still well enough for school got the contract through a lobbying deal, a single corporation controlled all sources of food on campus, and it was all processed, factory made, and frozen or entirely non perishable. these seem to be principals corporations like to apply to all industries and government services. control all sources of supply, nurture demand, and use a poisonous product to weaken the public.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 12, 2016)

Some good points being made here about legalization. My biggest fear is that like everything else in this country, corporate America will take over and our days of growing herb in our basements will be over. Sure, it will be "legal" to buy and smoke, but it will be very much illegal for us to grow. Campaign donations and influence in Washington DC will make certain of that.

I've enjoyed my time in the sun, but if marijuana is ever rescheduled and thus legalized, I think I will be heading back underground....or I'll stop smoking weed all together. Ain't no fucking way I'll be buying bud from Phillip Morris.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> But marijuana is one of those things a poor mam will spend his very last dollar for,


Because......


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ya man i can smell that pineapple on the stem rub too!! Funny how we got the maui( snow lotus) expression outta the dirty hippy. Lol just my luck!! Damnit SL we wanted yr sister haha
> 
> Edit: sorry wasnt complaining. The pineapple does smell delicious tho!! But really i was hoping for the "she musk" lol oh well, well pop more!


Oh me too, im sad lol but im sure just so sure its gumna b fire. Its is caked amd very terpy


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Some good points being made here about legalization. My biggest fear is that like everything else in this country, corporate America will take over and our days of growing herb in our basements will be over. Sure, it will be "legal" to buy and smoke, but it will be very much illegal for us to grow. Campaign donations and influence in Washington DC will make certain of that.
> 
> I've enjoyed my time in the sun, but if marijuana is ever rescheduled and thus legalized, I think I will be heading back underground....or I'll stop smoking weed all together. Ain't no fucking way I'll be buying bud from Phillip Morris.


My biggest fear to my friend. I want pot outta politics all together, really. None of the problems really happend until first republicans, now both parties fucked it all up


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

Any thing there is big money in the government and corperations wount no one but them to get money from it.Thats what is wrong with America they wount all are money,I have never had a chance to grow legal in my life so fuck the groverment and I will keep growing and if they don't like that then they can pay my bills and feed me.IF every person in the usa said fuck it and grew big crops just one year they would run out of room to lock us all up and they would get no tax money,but long as the American people hide and pay taxes in legal states on pot we will never break free to grow and buy sell and trade in pot.fuck them just grow..ky


----------



## churtmunk (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> IF every person in the usa said fuck it and grew big crops just one year they would run out of room to lock us all up and they would get no tax money,but long as the American people hide and pay taxes in legal states on pot we will never break free to grow and buy sell and trade in pot.fuck them just grow..ky


Hey, ky...what are you smoking?


----------



## BDOGKush (May 12, 2016)

Anyone have info on the TT NL#6 Bodhi used in the Appy cross GLG is giving away as a freebie?


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 12, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Anyone have info on the TT NL#6 Bodhi used in the Appy cross GLG is giving away as a freebie?


It's Trichome Technologies NL but from there I'm not really sure. I thought I seen someone say NL5 x NL1 but don't quote me on it? It has been mentioned before so I'm sure someone will verify.


----------



## BDOGKush (May 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> It's Trichome Technologies NL but from there I'm not really sure. I thought I seen someone say NL5 x NL1 but don't quote me on it? It has been mentioned before so I'm sure someone will verify.


Yea Trichome Technologies is about as far as I got in my search, pretty much only one useful hit on a google search for it, too bad I can't find any pics.

Nl6 was developed by trichome technology. It's a mix of nl5, nl1 and another nl I can't remember. Was bred for power and shorter bloom time. Turns purple and red colors towards the end of cycle in mid 70s or lower. Best grown single colas and while switching over trim off the bottoms that won't fill in. You can pack a bunch right next to eaxhother under each 1000. Flower time as early as 45 and max at 62. Anything past 62 is not needed. Strong skunk while growing in veg and bloom but very strong skunk on dried cured buds. The cut is a little nute sensitive so if its your first run don't go to hard on the nutes till you know what she likes.... Over feeding can give her lockout decently early. ~smf~

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/northern-lights-6.49454/


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> Thats what is wrong with America they wount all are money


I do have to say, this is the problem with every country lol and America isnt nearly as bad as other countries.

Might i point to Brazil's president being impeached today due to "cooking dem books" lol 

We got more money sure, but other countries governments straight funnel money from their poor lol
Death penalty for marijuana and shit in places like Singapore 

Merica! Full of fucks, but we can fight back!


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Yea Trichome Technologies is about as far as I got in my search, pretty much only one useful hit on a google search for it, too bad I can't find any pics.
> 
> Nl6 was developed by trichome technology. It's a mix of nl5, nl1 and another nl I can't remember. Was bred for power and shorter bloom time. Turns purple and red colors towards the end of cycle in mid 70s or lower. Best grown single colas and while switching over trim off the bottoms that won't fill in. You can pack a bunch right next to eaxhother under each 1000. Flower time as early as 45 and max at 62. Anything past 62 is not needed. Strong skunk while growing in veg and bloom but very strong skunk on dried cured buds. The cut is a little nute sensitive so if its your first run don't go to hard on the nutes till you know what she likes.... Over feeding can give her lockout decently early. ~smf~
> 
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/northern-lights-6.49454/


Truth


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

First tezter


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 12, 2016)

How's the rku? About to pop some. Flowering time?


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> It's Trichome Technologies NL but from there I'm not really sure. I thought I seen someone say NL5 x NL1 but don't quote me on it? It has been mentioned before so I'm sure someone will verify.


I remember someone saying some of theirs weren't popping too well


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 12, 2016)

Is this thread safe again? Lol

Some smoking devices. The tits are a double perc.  if you guys knew where I was making and firing them you'd laugh your ass off. 

The Bodhi babies are strong!


----------



## Worcester (May 12, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3680242 View attachment 3680241
> View attachment 3680243
> Is this thread safe again? Lol
> 
> ...


Are you sure you have enough babies?...I'm jealous..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 12, 2016)

Worcester said:


> Are you sure you have enough babies?...I'm jealous..


Popping more as we speak (type)


----------



## kmog33 (May 12, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3680242 View attachment 3680241
> View attachment 3680243
> Is this thread safe again? Lol
> 
> ...


Booby bubbler. 



BOOBLER!!!


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Booby bubbler.
> 
> 
> 
> BOOBLER!!!





Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3680242 View attachment 3680241
> View attachment 3680243
> Is this thread safe again? Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> View attachment 3680276


LOL! Sorry my brotha. No jealousy intended!

I have a bean popping/buying/growing problem.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 12, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Booby bubbler.
> 
> 
> 
> BOOBLER!!!


Well... We have an official name now! The Booooobler!


----------



## Slimjimham (May 12, 2016)

Ok guys what do you think....

I had one of the best plants I've ever grown herm on me (I only noticed this herm the 3rd time growing this plant... It deff didn't herm like it has in the first couple rounds... Maybe I stressed the cuts?)

Im throwing more beans down of the strain that I loved (gorilla glue#4 x apollo 11 genius) that grew balls after growing a few times... Hope to find a stable one, again im thinking maybe I stressed the cuts?

Anyways this plant hermied and busted on the sugar black rose... They are both real nice plants asside from it changing sex on me ha

I kept the seeds I could find and am thinking about trying to grow it out and keep a close eye on it. Thinking the cross could be something very special.

Do you think it's worth growing or is out definitely going to cause me problems?

Thanks!

The gg4 x a11g (bodhi tester) smells of amazing melons

The sugar black rose smells like banana bread!

Gg4xa11g buds are round goofball sized tight and heavy, even rewarding under canopy

The SBR buds are very large up top where they get lots of light, less rewarding below the canopy.

Both are some of the best yielders I have in their own way. Lots of heavy golfballs vs some long fat colas.

I'm actually pretty stoked to see what they make but anxious I'll run into a herm issue... But if I do I can just yank it...

What do you think ha (other than I'm rambling and lit )

It also only had bananas at the base of a bud where the single swollen calyx's would be (banana grew from that single point) no banana in actual buds, just at base of bud if that makes sense and matters....


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL! Sorry my brotha. No jealousy intended!
> 
> I have a bean popping/buying/growing problem.


Boobler


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> First tezterView attachment 3680181


Oh Baby!!!!!! That is gonna be fucking killer.


----------



## Slimjimham (May 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> First tezterView attachment 3680181


I'm jealous beyond expression. The gg4 xa11g tester was out of control fire


----------



## apbx720 (May 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> My biggest fear to my friend. I want pot outta politics all together, really. None of the problems really happend until first republicans, now both parties fucked it all up


My fear as well @st0wandgrow . We re seeing it first hand in AZ. 

MPP( marijuana policy project) is on the ballot. Its a huge corporate monopoly law. Dismantles the state med program. Same fuct up dui and distribution laws so the prison indusrty still gets their money too. 

its bad but i hope az will be informed come nov. or i may be forced to leave my home state, possibly forever. 

That said, anybody in a really good mj friendly state/county they would suggest?? I know cali seems to be going in the opposite direction, or at least where i was at one time in grass valley. My buddy said they passed a law stating no more outdoor, at all!! Can anyone attest to this?


----------



## apbx720 (May 12, 2016)

Heheheehe


----------



## Slimjimham (May 12, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> HeheheeheView attachment 3680299


Dammmmn now I feel like the last kid to get picked at recess.

Im not mad though, I got the
loompa headband x wookie testers last time, I'm sure there will be something special there 

But keep me posted on how those girls then out!


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Oh Baby!!!!!! That is gonna be fucking killer.





Slimjimham said:


> I'm jealous beyond expression. The gg4 xa11g tester was out of control fire


My boy @apbx720 also snagged this...to all u other tester out there looking for the next bodhi release......i...say ......this


----------



## Slimjimham (May 12, 2016)

There's too many tempting crosses these days! Random crazy idea, maybe not... But how awesome would it be to have a LEGIT monthly seed subscription program.

My dog gets bark box, my girl gets glossy box (birchbox), I get nothing....haha

If people would be interested in something like this shoot me a pm, maybe if there is some real interest I could put it together. Obviously super discrete ha

Monthly fee maybe between $50-$70 and a 'high end mystery pack' each month, some freebie seeds when available...

Have breeders like Bodhi, Stray, Doc D, Top Dawg... Legit 'boutique breeders' where everything you get is going to be pretty great

Maybe throw in some random cool stuff like papers or stickers when available. The more I talk about it the more I want to subscribe myself haha

Man that would be cool


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 12, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> There's too many tempting crosses these days! Random crazy idea, maybe not... But how awesome would it be to have a LEGIT monthly seed subscription program.
> 
> My dog gets bark box, my girl gets glossy box (birchbox), I get nothing....haha
> 
> ...


Had an idea like thus a few weeks ago but it involved actual buds, edibles, topicals and maybe clones. I would definitely subscribe to something like that. As long as breeders confirm they are involved.


----------



## Slimjimham (May 12, 2016)

^ haha had that idea years ago... If it every went federally legal

THE BUD BOX

input monthly usage, preference Indica/sativa/hybrid... Monthly greatness... That would be something worth looking forward to!

But I don't think the feds are going to go fully legal for a long time


----------



## JDGreen (May 12, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> HeheheeheView attachment 3680299


The top expression will be OURS!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 12, 2016)

'86 UW Black x Dragonsblood F3 testers chuggin along nicely. and some Jabbas Stash clones kickin it in the back.


----------



## Slimjimham (May 12, 2016)

So what do you guys think... Is it worth growing a seed that came from a hermie if both plants are super super nice... And the thought of the cross makes you drool imagining the possibilities...

Typically I would NEVER consider this but I'm just so fond of the gg4xa11g!


----------



## apbx720 (May 13, 2016)

I would try it out just watch it close, keep it out of the air stream and as down wind as possible. if u liked it that much.


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> So what do you guys think... Is it worth growing a seed that came from a hermie if both plants are super super nice... And the thought of the cross makes you drool imagining the possibilities...
> 
> Typically I would NEVER consider this but I'm just so fond of the gg4xa11g!


I mean gg4... Bubbas gift... Og... Tw.. All hermie seeds so you definitely won sometimes.


----------



## Slimjimham (May 13, 2016)

Well it's official, she's gonna get watched like a hawk, but I'm excited to see what's up... Just going to pop one seed for now so I can keep an eye on it and limit disaster. Im imagining the best of both strains rolled in one haha, wouldn't that be nice


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 13, 2016)

I love popping herm seeds, you are correct in only popping 1 or a few to avoid issues, I've had them be stable the entire run, or spit nanners on the first week of flip, you might find something special too, who knows maybe you get to be one of the guys that hit that lotto ticket! I hit one once, but was to nubbish and hadn't taken clones yet  Good luck!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 13, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> '86 UW Black x Dragonsblood F3 testers chuggin along nicely. and some Jabbas Stash clones kickin it in the back.
> 
> View attachment 3680349


If you need somebody to smoke test and be a general slug on your couch, I can make arrangements to free my schedule!


----------



## 517BlckBerry (May 13, 2016)

My biggest blueberry hashplant. Going to keep even if a male but im hoping its a girl  fingers crossed. She smells amazing already. Blue dream traits already shining.

Had some PM (i know, i wana cry) and it got on her... ive been keeping it under control but its still making me wana scream... grabbin a sulfur burner in a few weeks... :/


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 13, 2016)

517BlckBerry said:


> My biggest blueberry hashplant. Going to keep even if a male but im hoping its a girl  fingers crossed. She smells amazing already. Blue dream traits already shining.
> 
> Had some PM (i know, i wana cry) and it got on her... ive been keeping it under control but its still making me wana scream... grabbin a sulfur burner in a few weeks... :/


I wish you luck buddy! I've been lucky my entire hobby life, the ONLY thing i've had in several years is gnats...and I grow in some less than stellar areas *knocks on wood* however I've learned to make gnats my bitch...like i said lucky....tho if I was lucky I'd have found a compiled list of all probable pheno expressions and how likely they are to show up...Legendary Loot Table? which then leads to Min/Maxing stats! Damn I'm a nerd


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 13, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> There's too many tempting crosses these days! Random crazy idea, maybe not... But how awesome would it be to have a LEGIT monthly seed subscription program.
> 
> My dog gets bark box, my girl gets glossy box (birchbox), I get nothing....haha
> 
> ...


I'm already addicted to seed hoarding so maybe this would curb the habit...the wife would be stoked! Get me on a structured plan.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (May 13, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I wish you luck buddy! I've been lucky my entire hobby life, the ONLY thing i've had in several years is gnats...and I grow in some less than stellar areas *knocks on wood* however I've learned to make gnats my bitch...like i said lucky....tho if I was lucky I'd have found a compiled list of all probable pheno expressions and how likely they are to show up...Legendary Loot Table? which then leads to Min/Maxing stats! Damn I'm a nerd


Thank you! Green cure really kicks its ass but now i just have to slaughter it with sulfur burner. My buddy put one in his room it was covered in pm, gone in two weeks or less. I wish you more luck as well! Sounds like u have been extremely lucky lol!


----------



## 517BlckBerry (May 13, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> I'm already addicted to seed hoarding so maybe this would curb the habit...the wife would be stoked! Get me on a structured plan.


Lol this is too funny, I actually have been doing this for a small group of friends... they dont really have time to stay uptospeed on all the new strains so I basically place multiple orders at once, repackage and reship in original packs. We only run certain breeders though, but im thinking I should try to expand this service for others... hmmm... lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I remember someone saying some of theirs weren't popping too well


My first 3 didn't wanna pop, second 3 went crazy when popped. I'm chalking the first 3 up to Bob error.


----------



## JDGreen (May 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I mean gg4... Bubbas gift... Og... Tw.. All hermie seeds so you definitely won sometimes.


I got a bubbas gift..... is it anygood lol i got it from hso i think


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I got a bubbas gift..... is it anygood lol i got it from hso i think


May have meant Bubba Kush. HSO created Bubbas Gift so wasn't a herm accident like GG#4 and others


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> May have meant Bubba Kush. HSO created Bubbas Gift so wasn't a herm accident like GG#4 and others


Actually I think bubbas gift was a herm accident though. 

"A male Bubba Kush escaped into a room half filled with Bubba Kush and the other half was filled with the infamous purple Indica “God’s Gift”. After a few meticulous rounds of selection and stabilization we created a timeless gem."

Tbh it sounds more like one of their bubbas hermed and got their gods gift as they're all fem seeds... But that's just my speculation. Lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Actually I think bubbas gift was a herm accident though.
> 
> "A male Bubba Kush escaped into a room half filled with Bubba Kush and the other half was filled with the infamous purple Indica “God’s Gift”. After a few meticulous rounds of selection and stabilization we created a timeless gem."
> 
> Tbh it sounds more like one of their bubbas hermed and got their gods gift as they're all fem seeds... But that's just my speculation. Lol.


Yea that's what it must be cus ain't no male Bubba Kush lol especially if you go by the herm story how it was created by Bubba well herm accident. 

Isn't Gods Gift an OG x GDP? There is many crosses out here like this I wonder what OG is used is it a fem cross with the GDP cut? Just wondering is all but I have some Tahoe OG x GDP called Grand OG seems like Gods Gift to me lol


----------



## natro.hydro (May 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I got a bubbas gift..... is it anygood lol i got it from hso i think


I just grew a freebie I had. Pretty good smoke, and it looks pretty but I feel like you could almost say that about any bubba strain because I really like bubba.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I just grew a freebie I had. Pretty good smoke, and it looks pretty but I feel like you could almost say that about any bubba strain because I really like bubba.


Me and you both bro. Can't wait to have a real cut but got great promise in the Katsu Bubba x 88g13/hp testers. Bodhi creates heat with that stud that I love so much lol.


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea that's what it must be cus ain't no male Bubba Kush lol especially if you go by the herm story how it was created by Bubba well herm accident.
> 
> Isn't Gods Gift an OG x GDP? There is many crosses out here like this I wonder what OG is used is it a fem cross with the GDP cut? Just wondering is all but I have some Tahoe OG x GDP called Grand OG seems like Gods Gift to me lol


Gods gift is an old true og(maybe tk now) X kens GDP then bx og. My favorite strain I think ever lol. 

A lot of people tried to put out copies and crosses, but 99% forgot or left out the og bx and it's not the same. I haven't seen legit gg around since maybe 2011-12 out here. Lots of copies though. Green and purple buds with green leaf blades lined in purple. Some of the prettiest plants I've ever seen. 


Stolen images that look close.


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

On the dl, the original came from my buddies farm in sb (to the best of my knowledge/what I've seen and he's pretty well known out there for having DJ shorts blueberry when the cut still came with a death threat) and where I originally sourced my kens cut GDP in 2008. 

Dude gave me a few zips of it for doing him a favor and at this point I wish I had asked for cuts instead lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 13, 2016)

Male Bubba Kush 

 Well done HSO.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Gods gift is an old true og(maybe tk now) X kens GDP then bx og. My favorite strain I think ever lol.
> 
> A lot of people tried to put out copies and crosses, but 99% forgot or left out the og bx and it's not the same. I haven't seen legit gg around since maybe 2011-12 out here. Lots of copies though. Green and purple buds with green leaf blades lined in purple. Some of the prettiest plants I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


Man good looking on the info bro. Never heard of Gods Gift being BX'd back to OG so that's good info. Just always heard of it being and OG x GDP. I haven't heard about it heavy since around that 11-12 time wonder what happened? Oh wait GSC lol


----------



## natro.hydro (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man good looking on the info bro. Never heard of Gods Gift being BX'd back to OG so that's good info. Just always heard of it being and OG x GDP. I haven't heard about it heavy since around that 11-12 time wonder what happened? Oh wait GSC lol





kmog33 said:


> Gods gift is an old true og(maybe tk now) X kens GDP then bx og. My favorite strain I think ever lol.
> 
> A lot of people tried to put out copies and crosses, but 99% forgot or left out the og bx and it's not the same. I haven't seen legit gg around since maybe 2011-12 out here. Lots of copies though. Green and purple buds with green leaf blades lined in purple. Some of the prettiest plants I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


@chewberto posts some pretty pics on his ig (assuming the member here is the same guy) of God's gift nugs and some purple gods gift rosin


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 13, 2016)

Seriously though guys and gals if you like kush snag up that pure kush suge x 88 g13/hp from GLG auction. Sounds like a good cause too! Helping a fellow grower in legal troubles out.


I'm sad that it's very limited I was really looking forward to purchasing a pack one day. Hopefully Bodhi will be able to make more in the future? I wonder why it's limited? Did he lose the Pure Kush Suge cut? Or perhaps he only made a small amount of beans initially.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 13, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> @chewberto posts some pretty pics on his ig (assuming the member here is the same guy) of God's gift nugs and some purple gods gift rosin


Oh man I know the picture you are talking about it was absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man good looking on the info bro. Never heard of Gods Gift being BX'd back to OG so that's good info. Just always heard of it being and OG x GDP. I haven't heard about it heavy since around that 11-12 time wonder what happened? Oh wait GSC lol


That's why there are so many "gods gift" nugs being sold that just a look like straight GDP. Plus it never gets the potency until it has the og bx. I've seen some Urkle and purple kush X og hybrids called gods gift as well. All ok, but the original was so fucking good. Lol.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 13, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Seriously though guys and gals if you like kush snag up that pure kush suge x 88 g13/hp from GLG auction. Sounds like a good cause too! Helping a fellow grower in legal troubles out.
> 
> 
> I'm sad that it's very limited I was really looking forward to purchasing a pack one day. Hopefully Bodhi will be able to make more in the future? I wonder why it's limited? Did he lose the Pure Kush Suge cut? Or perhaps he only made a small amount of beans initially.
> ...


you always take nice nug shots


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 13, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> you always take nice nug shots


Thanks undercovergrow.  <3


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> My first 3 didn't wanna pop, second 3 went crazy when popped. I'm chalking the first 3 up to Bob error.


Ok sweet .... I picked some of those up as a freebie too... Can't wait til my fall grow season  all summer to think of my fall pops....gets me fired up bro


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 13, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I wish you luck buddy! I've been lucky my entire hobby life, the ONLY thing i've had in several years is gnats...and I grow in some less than stellar areas *knocks on wood* however I've learned to make gnats my bitch...like i said lucky....tho if I was lucky I'd have found a compiled list of all probable pheno expressions and how likely they are to show up...Legendary Loot Table? which then leads to Min/Maxing stats! Damn I'm a nerd


What's your gnat method... Always like to hear what different people do for gnats....just had to discard half a bag of roots Organics soil....was too far gone...


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 13, 2016)

The ONLY time I ever had a gnat problem was my first time using Roots organics. I'm pretty sure they were in the bag to begin with. I make my own organics now and actually am starting to enjoy coco/perlite more than organics. I used a simple layer of sand to rid myself of the little bastards. Sand just seems to make them disappear.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 13, 2016)

Anyone know how the glg auction works? Do you just bid like any other auction site,,,, need to be approved or anything ??

Thnx..


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Bubba X Durban turning real purple.

















Except the big bitch.








having a hard time keeping her green with the other 11 girls in the res.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 13, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> The ONLY time I ever had a gnat problem was my first time using Roots organics. I'm pretty sure they were in the bag to begin with. I make my own organics now and actually am starting to enjoy coco/perlite more than organics. I used a simple layer of sand to rid myself of the little bastards. Sand just seems to make them disappear.


Ya I used half the bag and it's been sitting for a few months and those shitheads must have been breeding like crazy....never seen so many. Couldn't even get rid of them with the mosquito bits. Cost me 3 sprouts. Ditched the rest of the bag... Eff that noise.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 13, 2016)

Anyone seen that Nepali OG x Goji OG that honeybee was rockin?


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 13, 2016)

517BlckBerry said:


> Thank you! Green cure really kicks its ass but now i just have to slaughter it with sulfur burner. My buddy put one in his room it was covered in pm, gone in two weeks or less. I wish you more luck as well! Sounds like u have been extremely lucky lol!


lucks definition varies widely, but at least there is one aspect of my life that works out!


hockeybry2 said:


> What's your gnat method... Always like to hear what different people do for gnats....just had to discard half a bag of roots Organics soil....was too far gone...


well I don't want to give all my secrets away till I publish my 26 volume grow books....but....wait for it...a fan  gone in 2 days, if for some reason that doesn't do the trick I have BTI (MicrobeLIFT) thats a solid nuke.and if THAT doesn't work I get medieval with a shop vac hose and take off the top layer of soil, get said fan let that all dry out well, then cover with new soil, seems to work


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was my first choice I hope I can play too...


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> That was my first choice I hope I can play too...


I'm interested to see what happens when you have Nepali og, bubbashine, appy, and snow lotus all in the same cross...

2 epic dads
2 epic moms....


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 13, 2016)

Playing with coco for the first time and it's going good after having a few issues with very young clones. Here's some More Cowbell roots.
I hope I'm singing hello Mr postman tomorrow hope everything is growing well!


----------



## HALIFIRE (May 13, 2016)

Anyone familiar with orange sunshine (cali o x ssdd) ? Sounds like it could be a delicious cross.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'm interested to see what happens when you have Nepali og, bubbashine, appy, and snow lotus all in the same cross...
> 
> 2 epic dads
> 2 epic moms....


What would that be Mothers Milk x Blue Tera, Blue Tera x Mothers Milk?

or Goji OG x SSDD, SSDD x Goji?



HALIFIRE said:


> Anyone familiar with orange sunshine (cali o x ssdd) ? Sounds like it could be a delicious cross.


I would say it could be called Sunny D but that stuff is gross!


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> What would that be Mothers Milk x Blue Tera, Blue Tera x Mothers Milk?
> 
> or Goji OG x SSDD, SSDD x Goji?


It's the goji og X ssdd testers I just got . 

Anyone have info on the goji cut bodhi is using?


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It's the goji og X ssdd testers I just got .
> 
> Anyone have info on the goji cut bodhi is using?


RIght on you lucky devil! 


damn I'm stoned I see you just posted a pic of it last page.... and I even like it bahahaha


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> RIght on you lucky devil!
> 
> 
> damn I'm stoned I see you just posted a pic of it last page.... and I even like it bahahaha


It's interesting to have the breakdown written out like I did though lol. It's s a crazy mix I am really confused trying to think of how the goji and ssdd could possibly cross out.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 13, 2016)

The possiblities are endless! You'd think since starting with such nice genetics the outcome is bound to be great!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 13, 2016)

Is this new, old? Never heard of it before. Lazy Lightning?

@gromer1 just posted that on IG. Looks like thug pug gonna be banging out some bodhi x's in the near future


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Is this new, old? Never heard of it before. Lazy Lightning?
> 
> @gromer1 just posted that on IG. Looks like thug pug gonna be baning out some bodhi x's in the near future
> View attachment 3681178


That's a good bodhi stash.


----------



## JDGreen (May 14, 2016)

HALIFIRE said:


> Anyone familiar with orange sunshine (cali o x ssdd) ? Sounds like it could be a delicious cross.


Hah, this guy. I agree sir, grab it if u can.


----------



## limonene (May 14, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Anyone seen that Nepali OG x Goji OG that honeybee was rockin?


Yes! If we are talking about the same Bee that is which we must be. He gave me 2 cuts of the nepali x gojif3 (nepoji)keeper that he found. he reckons its superior to the goji in terms of structure and taste but not as frosty. Im giving them a 11 week veg haha i got them too late to pop in on my last grow. The back left and middle plant are nepoji, right is a g13 and front is a chemd cut someone sent me from stateside, cant wait to flip these.


----------



## limonene (May 14, 2016)

limonene said:


> Yes! If we are talking about the same Bee that is which we must be. He gave me 2 cuts of the nepali x gojif3 (nepoji)keeper that he found. he reckons its superior to the goji in terms of structure and taste but not as frosty. Im giving them a 11 week veg haha i got them too late to pop in on my last grow. The back left and middle plant are nepoji, right is a g13 and front is a chemd cut someone sent me from stateside, cant wait to flip these.
> View attachment 3681382


also someone on another thread just cropped their nepoji (same cut) and said its already in their top 3 of all time without a cure!


----------



## Bud Assasin (May 14, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Ive read all 1000 pages and its so fn hard to keep up with you guys. I come back and its thirty pages longer every time


Must be hard reading at a grade four level, keep trying you can do it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 14, 2016)

Bud Assasin said:


> Must be hard reading at a grade four level, keep trying you can do it.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 14, 2016)

Sour butterscotch x 88g13/hp side nugget frosting up.


----------



## Alienwidow (May 14, 2016)

Bud Assasin said:


> Must be hard reading at a grade four level, keep trying you can do it.


Grade six.5. And getting better evry day.


----------



## Alienwidow (May 14, 2016)

Is it just me or do people on this site get way too butthurt wayyyy too easily? @Bob Zmuda whats your opinion?


----------



## doniawon (May 14, 2016)

Bhp 1jabba stash


----------



## doniawon (May 14, 2016)

More cowbell


----------



## doniawon (May 14, 2016)

Bhp 2 bhp3


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 14, 2016)

No input on the Lazy Lightning at all?


Or the Pure Kush Suge cut? Looks like I might have to go directly to the source for this one.


----------



## apbx720 (May 14, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I think by the time I get around to it, I'll have a separate grow tent for the mother and use my current tent on its side so its 6x3x3 for growing/cloning. I'll just partition it.
> 
> Next on my checklist would be how I'm going to setup the lights. I don't know if I can use T5's all the way through flower in a SoG?


  @Feisty1UR this is my method of choice used on ssdd. A "scrog of green" if you will. 3gal fabric pots. Clones are topped a couple days after they establish, then flowered at 1- 1.5 feet tall. They love to branch so i go w it. Theyre leggy and the fans are thin enought to let light thru to the lowers, while also allowing the 3 gal pots to be crammed together. Works pretty good i guess idk, i like it. Js


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 14, 2016)

After vaping on various Jabbas Stash nugs I've come to an early conclusion that I'm just not feeling it the same way I do the GuavaHP, Pure Kush Suge x 88 g13/hp or Deep Line Alchemy 3.

Don't get me wrong it's good herbage. Looks nice, smells nice, tastes good. It just doesn't vibe with me the same way. Many of you know I'm all about the vibe. Who knows maybe I'll feel differently after the cure develops a little but I'm not initially in love like I was with some of the others.


----------



## dankherbson82 (May 14, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> No input on the Lazy Lightning at all?
> 
> 
> Or the Pure Kush Suge cut? Looks like I might have to go directly to the source for this one.


other than it being loompas headband I think the lightning is a rare new one. only ever hear of people getting it from b in person at that emerald cup in norcal awhile back. not too sure about the pure suge cut tho.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 14, 2016)

dankherbson82 said:


> other than it being loompas headband I think the lightning is a rare new one. only ever hear of people getting it from b in person at that emerald cup in norcal awhile back. not too sure about the pure suge cut tho.


Do you know the dad used in that one?


----------



## JDGreen (May 14, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Do you know the dad used in that one?


If its an g13hp cross is its the hp dom.


----------



## dankherbson82 (May 14, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Do you know the dad used in that one?


its the g13hp poppa. the hp one not the deadly g one


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 14, 2016)

dankherbson82 said:


> its the g13hp poppa. the hp one not the deadly g one


Awesome Thanks @dankherbson82 . Swing by the Bodhi thread more often!


----------



## dankherbson82 (May 14, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Awesome Thanks @dankherbson82 . Swing by the Bodhi thread more often!


no problem man anytime! ive definitely been reading this thread for awhile now you guys are my kinda people! I have some snow queens about done here ill post them when they ripen a bit more.


----------



## Bubbashine (May 14, 2016)

Just blazed a SSDD bong not cured, but fucking love the high, very cosy it's like being hugged by a long lost loved one! I get the buttery blueberry muffin thing now, after grinding a small nug them terpenes come out ten fold! so chemmy it's giving me a semi.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 14, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Just blazed a SSDD bong not cured, but fucking love the high, very cosy it's like being hugged by a long lost loved one! I get the buttery blueberry muffin thing now, after grinding a small nug them terpenes come out ten fold! *so chemmy it's giving me a semi*.


Sounds wonderful! I love that last part haha.


----------



## Bud Assasin (May 14, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3681546 View attachment 3681551 @Feisty1UR this is my method of choice used on ssdd. A "scrog of green" if you will. 3gal fabric pots. Clones are topped a couple days after they establish, then flowered at 1- 1.5 feet tall. They love to branch so i go w it. Theyre leggy and the fans are thin enought to let light thru to the lowers, while also allowing the 3 gal pots to be crammed together. Works pretty good i guess idk, i like it. Js


Now that is an impressive Canopy @alien widow this is what a canopy should look like.


----------



## Bubbashine (May 14, 2016)

I want to pick up a nice vape pen for dry herb, has anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## kmog33 (May 14, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> I want to pick up a nice vape pen for dry herb, has anyone got any recommendations?


I am also interested in this question.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 14, 2016)

I did some research a while back. It seemed as though there are no pens on the market that truly vape herbs. but a few small hand held units. 

Arizer Solo and Arizer Air seeming the best bang for your buck quality units.


----------



## Bubbashine (May 14, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I did some research a while back. It seemed as though there are no pens on the market that truly vape herbs. but a few small hand held units.
> 
> Arizer Solo and Arizer Air seeming the best bang for your buck quality units.


Thanks Urb!


----------



## mendokush (May 14, 2016)

Got my tester today, WiFi x SSDD.... Really excited about this one, will be going into dirt as soon as I move my StrayFox tester into my bigger veg room.


----------



## 0letdown (May 14, 2016)

Hey guys/gals. Just wanted to give a little update on my Bodhi's ladies. I popped 4 Kalifornia's and 4 Silver Mountains about a month ago. Unfortunately I only got one female from each strain. But both of females I did get have really good structure and are quite healthy. I took clones from both of them and threw them into flower today. I am still waiting on a cable for my camera so soon I'll have some pictures for you guys. That's all for now, hope ya'lls grows are going well and good luck!


----------



## thezephyr (May 14, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> I want to pick up a nice vape pen for dry herb, has anyone got any recommendations?





D_Urbmon said:


> I did some research a while back. It seemed as though there are no pens on the market that truly vape herbs. but a few small hand held units.
> Arizer Solo and Arizer Air seeming the best bang for your buck quality units.


I have an airizer extreme q plug in vape which is extremely good quality for use as a whip vape, but also has a built in fan for filling bags or just vaping into the room with a potpourri bowl. So I would expect the airizer handheld units to be of good quality. A few friends have had pax handhelds, which work very well, can be carried in a hip pocket, and hold a charge pretty well. They give you huge volcano sized vape hits, and get great flavor from your buds. although they only seem to last 4 years before eventually becoming gummed up to the point that it can no longer be cleaned, they're probably the best tasting vape I've hit. another friend had a davinci handheld vape, which straight sucked.


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 14, 2016)

I own 2 arizer solos, and 1 arizer air, I would really really recommend the Arizer air it's close in size to a vape pen. I'm actually using it right now to vape the last nug of Dream beaver I have. I'm not sure if this is allowed on this site or not but I would recommend puffitup.com is an Arizer retailer, I have absolutely no affiliation other than multiple great experiences buying from them.

Edit: I wanted to also say that I own a volcano classic, vapeXhale Cloud original and multiple other Vapes, Magic Flight launch box, those are the only ones I can think of right now but the list goes on and on. the Arizer air is my go-to vape for convenience and size I'm going to State again and I do not work for Arizer, but they should pay me for saying shit like this!


----------



## kmog33 (May 14, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> I own 2 arizer solos, and 1 arizer air, I would really really recommend the Arizer air it's close in size to a vape pen. I'm actually using it right now to vape the last nug of Dream beaver I have. I'm not sure if this is allowed on this site or not but I would recommend puffitup.com is an Arizer retailer, I have absolutely no affiliation other than multiple great experiences buying from them.
> 
> Edit: I wanted to also say that I own a volcano classic, vapeXhale Cloud original and multiple other Vapes, Magic Flight launch box, those are the only ones I can think of right now but the list goes on and on. the Arizer air is my go-to vape for convenience and size I'm going to State again and I do not work for Arizer, but they should pay me for saying shit like this!


Those are freaking expensive. $270 for a portable vape? I'm looking for something under $100. If I can get a new custom bong for what a portable vape I know is going to die in 3-4 years, I'm getting a new bong lol.


----------



## kmog33 (May 14, 2016)

Bubba X Durban.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nu-Be (May 14, 2016)

I bought a refurbished Firefly off Ebay for $90 about a year ago. It works pretty well and, when I complained to the seller about the battery life, they sent me a complete replacement refurb Firefly + battery. Since you can't use it while charging, we charge one battery while using the other.


----------



## kmog33 (May 14, 2016)

Lights out pics for some better idea of the colors.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShyGuru (May 14, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Those are freaking expensive. $270 for a portable vape? I'm looking for something under $100. If I can get a new custom bong for what a portable vape I know is going to die in 3-4 years, I'm getting a new bong lol.


Yes the pax isn't cheap but it does work very very well for its small size. And it does come with a ten year warranty so if it dies on you in four yours you should be able to get a replacement. All my research all said you're not going to get a good vape for under a $100. I don't have any experience with any other vapes so it's all in what I've read.


----------



## kmog33 (May 14, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Yes the pax isn't cheap but it does work very very well for its small size. And it does come with a ten year warranty so if it dies on you in four yours you should be able to get a replacement. All my research all said you're not going to get a good vape for under a $100. I don't have any experience with any other vapes so it's all in what I've read.


Well thanks for the info.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 14, 2016)

i'm going through old grow notes to respond to another thread question--wow, i didn't realize how long i've been growing SSDD! i popped my first seed April 3, 2014. wow time flies when you're having fun.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lights out pics for some better idea of the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U do always take killer pics..


----------



## littlegiant (May 15, 2016)

dankherbson82 said:


> no problem man anytime! ive definitely been reading this thread for awhile now you guys are my kinda people! I have some snow queens about done here ill post them when they ripen a bit more.


Yes please do post some pics ! Have a couple free packs and was wondering about this strain. What is the genetics of this strain? Cant find anything on this strain at all. Only thing I heard a while back someone said it was very fruity or berry.


----------



## kmog33 (May 15, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> U do always take killer pics..


Thank you Kemosabe  I try to show off the testers bodhi so graciously bestowed upon me [emoji1303]


----------



## dankherbson82 (May 15, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> Yes please do post some pics ! Have a couple free packs and was wondering about this strain. What is the genetics of this strain? Cant find anything on this strain at all. Only thing I heard a while back someone said it was very fruity or berry.


Ill take some pictures and put them up today. I think the genetics are Sonic's pinequeen (Shimla x pineapple) x snow lotus. I was able to find a strain review on pineqeen that subcool did on breedbay back in 08 sayin it smelled like date palms and spices. overall really positive review on the strain. One I have going leans to the afgooey side smells like cherry chapstick and yields pretty well. Ok frost and finishing in what I guess is 9 and a half weeks( lost track of these lol). Other one I think is a pinequeen leaner. Really frosty, good yielder, probably go 11 weeks plus, and smells like menthol pine trees.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 15, 2016)

Jabbas Headstash


----------



## JDGreen (May 15, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Jabbas Headstash
> 
> View attachment 3682110


That jabbas hash is prolly.my favorite hash ive made from.any bodhi or strain really. So narcotic


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 15, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Jabbas Headstash
> 
> View attachment 3682110


So im high looking at this picture and i say to myself, "damn thats a lot! Only to realize its on a playing card lol (6 of spades?)


----------



## JDGreen (May 15, 2016)

Glg, hooking it up witha new wax jar, stickers, the 420 freebies aaand a tshirt.


----------



## JDGreen (May 15, 2016)

Anybody happen to kno the LEGEND og lineage. I heard it was sour d x og, but thsts p pretty general


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody happen to kno the LEGEND og lineage. I heard it was sour d x og, but thsts p pretty general


It's an OG clone only nobody really knows what it is but I'm pretty sure there's no Sour D in it. Heard it's possibly a s1 from orgnkid beans of OG back in the day.


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (May 15, 2016)

If at first you dont succeed: bla, bla, bla. About a year or so ago I noticed Cannazon got some SSDD and Gogi in when it seemed most seedbanks were out of them. I dont know what happened with them or if I just was expecting too much but they were basically not even close to being worth keeping so all clones were tossed. Just ordered the same from GLG and keeping my fingers crossed things are better this time.


----------



## JDGreen (May 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It's an OG clone only nobody really knows what it is but I'm pretty sure there's no Sour D in it. Heard it's possibly a s1 from orgnkid beans of OG back in the day.


Thank u. Awesome. Thats wat i needed. Ive seen some purple in some peoples legend og, being clone only, this shpuld b the norm?


----------



## limonene (May 15, 2016)

hhibrownsbacker said:


> If at first you dont succeed: bla, bla, bla. About a year or so ago I noticed Cannazon got some SSDD and Gogi in when it seemed most seedbanks were out of them. I dont know what happened with them or if I just was expecting too much but they were basically not even close to being worth keeping so all clones were tossed. Just ordered the same from GLG and keeping my fingers crossed things are better this time.


i can tell you what happened.. Cannazon are scum bag rip off merchants. I had the same experience with ssdd and ancient og from there. There is absolutely no way the beans i got were legit, I've grown ssdd since and it was not even close to resembling the cannazon beans i purchased. As for the ancients they were completely fucked from the start. Warn everybody you see not to buy any beans from that shady cunt.


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (May 15, 2016)

You might be right about cannazon, all I know is what I got sucked. I just cant imagine what I got was legit. I would honestly rather grow out some bag weed seeds. One supposed SSDD was just OK, the rest of them and the Gogis were basically garbage. I have to give Bodhi another shot though, with his rep and forum support, I feel pretty sure this time will be different.


----------



## limonene (May 15, 2016)

hhibrownsbacker said:


> You might be right about cannazon, all I know is what I got sucked. I just cant imagine what I got was legit. I would honestly rather grow out some bag weed seeds. One supposed SSDD was just OK, the rest of them and the Gogis were basically garbage. I have to give Bodhi another shot though, with his rep and forum support, I feel pretty sure this time will be different.


Gojis were basically garbage - trust me those were not gojis! If you google cannazon seed bank reviews you will actually be amazed that you got any beans at all. Also he has a long history of ripping off breeders as well as buyers. I live in the uk but won't be buying from any uk vendors other than the breed bay auction site. Take the plunge, get another pack of goji, you won't regret it.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 15, 2016)

getting these started today can't wait to see what they become


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 15, 2016)

limonene said:


> Gojis were basically garbage - trust me those were not gojis! If you google cannazon seed bank reviews you will actually be amazed that you got any beans at all. Also he has a long history of ripping off breeders as well as buyers. I live in the uk but won't be buying from any uk vendors other than the breed bay auction site. Take the plunge, get another pack of goji, you won't regret it.


Most good seeds are distrubited by sellers in the UK, judging by reputation and advertisement.. I bought from MidWeedSong, you're saying theres a chance the SSDD they gave me isn't the real thing?


----------



## limonene (May 15, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Most good seeds are distrubited by sellers in the UK, judging by reputation and advertisement.. I bought from MidWeedSong, you're saying theres a chance the SSDD they gave me isn't the real thing?


no I'm not saying that.


----------



## ShyGuru (May 15, 2016)

@Feisty1UR I believe @limonene was talking about cannazon. While I haven't heard any negative reports about MWS you must realize it is always possible you didn't get the real thing. When you buy from a pick and mix you are not receiving sealed breeders packs so you are relying on the integrity of the company. Even if they have all good intentions there is always the possibility of a mix up. Seeds are sooo tiny and they roll, I can't believe one never gets dropped or inadvertently mixed up. This is not specific to MWS but would apply to all pick and mix vendors. With that said I have no personal experience with MWS so I can't vouch for them either way.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 15, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @Feisty1UR I believe @limonene was talking about cannazon. While I haven't heard any negative reports about MWS you must realize it is always possible you didn't get the real thing. When you buy from a pick and mix you are not receiving sealed breeders packs so you are relying on the integrity of the company. Even if they have all good intentions there is always the possibility of a mix up. Seeds are sooo tiny and they roll, I can't believe one never gets dropped or inadvertently mixed up. This is not specific to MWS but would apply to all pick and mix vendors. With that said I have no personal experience with MWS so I can't vouch for them either way.


I would have thought that the breeders would ship the seeds to the sellers in their original packaging. The exact bag/sticker for each and every type of seed. Unless I'm wrong?

The green/blueish small plastic bag with the gold sticker is what I received.


----------



## JDGreen (May 15, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Most good seeds are distrubited by sellers in the UK, judging by reputation and advertisement.. I bought from MidWeedSong, you're saying theres a chance the SSDD they gave me isn't the real thing?


Idk if "most ""good"" seeds are distributed by the uk. There abt no way to kno wat is distributed in the us and so much was and is done for free. So mayb sold is the right word. I could believe the uk sells more seeds but distribution idk its very hard to say.

On one note, u should see how much seed comes outta Mehico lol


----------



## torontoke (May 15, 2016)

Anyone know if the b man is still sending out testers?
I dropped him a couple emails but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## JDGreen (May 15, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I would have thought that the breeders would ship the seeds to the sellers in their original packaging. The exact bag/sticker for each and every type of seed. Unless I'm wrong?
> 
> The green/blueish small plastic bag with the gold sticker is what I received.


If they r pick in mix, then they were taken out of the packs sent by the original breeder. Bottom line. Whether u get the bodhi.label or not. If its not a full pack, it was taken from a full pack and ur trusting the company to give u wat u ask for.


----------



## JDGreen (May 15, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Anyone know if the b man is still sending out testers?
> I dropped him a couple emails but haven't heard back yet.


I kno myself and a few ppl already got theres. My gg4 x ssdd tester going in this week or early next week.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 15, 2016)

@Feisty1UR. I believe you are good. You purchased a whole pack correct? Not pick n mix. .... Although anything can be faked. Im thinking you got the real deal and not to worry.. Only 1 true way to tell though. Pop them bittys!!


----------



## HALIFIRE (May 15, 2016)

You guys have me addicted to buying Bodhi beans and I don't even have a garden!

Looking at grabbing a couple g13/HP crosses. Any input on which have the best taste/smell/jar appeal? Not concerned with yield.

Kalifornia vs Angelica vs Black Triangle

More cowbell, Blueberry HP, Super Silver Hashplant, boysenberry or guava.

Looking for a good kush cross and something from the second group to switch it up. Thanks guys!

ETA- I already have Gogi, Mothers Milk, SSDD, and Dank Sinatra, Mountain temple.


----------



## JDGreen (May 15, 2016)

HALIFIRE said:


> You guys have me addicted to buying Bodhi beans and I don't even have a garden!
> 
> Looking at grabbing a couple g13/HP crosses. Any input on which have the best taste/smell/jar appeal? Not concerned with yield.
> 
> ...


If u can get black triangle,.get that its getting harder and harder to get. The other choices will b around


----------



## Amos Otis (May 15, 2016)

HALIFIRE said:


> You guys have me addicted to buying Bodhi beans and I don't even have a garden!


So _you're the guy _that buys them for souvenirs


----------



## HALIFIRE (May 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> If u can get black triangle,.get that its getting harder and harder to get. The other choices will b around


 Good call thanks JD.


----------



## HALIFIRE (May 15, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> So _you're the guy _that buys them for souvenirs


Souvenirs of a prohibition era that is soon to end in Canada! Need me some Bodhi.

Only about 500 pages through this thread but Breks, Amos, D'urbmon, Mad Hamish, kmog, jd, limonene respect for your contributions.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 15, 2016)

^


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 15, 2016)

@1KemoSabe The full pack counts as 11 seeds, right?


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 15, 2016)

From everywhere I've seen yes it's 11..


----------



## doniawon (May 15, 2016)

MM, MT, BHP, LL, RKU, MCOWBELL, 303 LOST TRIBE, 303 JABBERWOCKY,first run with bohdi genetics. Hope all goes well


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 15, 2016)

doniawon said:


> MM, MT, BHP, LL, RKU, MCOWBELL, 303 LOST TRIBE, 303 JABBERWOCKY,View attachment 3682516first run with bohdi genetics. Hope all goes well



Nice seed run!!! Do you let the pollen fly at all? Would be a shame if you didn't with all those goodies!


----------



## doniawon (May 15, 2016)

Honestly this is my first seed run since I started grown n 96'.. 
Only the 3rd time I've ordered seeds. 

I had very few males, but it has crossed my mind. Thinking of checking out some land race variations from bohdis new line of landracers.? 
Hope I find something I can't live without n breeding her to a long flowering tree.


----------



## doniawon (May 15, 2016)

I did keep moms from each!!


----------



## JDGreen (May 15, 2016)

HALIFIRE said:


> They are souvenirs of a prohibition era that is soon to end in Canada! Need me some Bodhi.
> 
> On a side note awesome that you were the 2nd person to reply to my post. Only about 500 pages through this thread but your contributions were awesome Amos.


I cant wait to see the u.s. retaliation to canada legalization. Theres no way they will let canada import anything lol. Which WILL happen. Outdoor production will b huge there, so surplus is gunna happen. Unless the liberals that legalize is come with their classic super mega regulation package that will force businesses to fight to in court to get less regulations.

Its sure to b interesting.


----------



## HALIFIRE (May 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I cant wait to see the u.s. retaliation to canada legalization. Theres no way they will let canada import anything.


Definitely not. I'm sure you guys will keep getting all kinds of fire stateside with all these new medi states and full blown state legalization.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 15, 2016)

Kinda trippin that my Dream Beavers could be fake. I bought them from an EU bank. Upon close inspection I notice some differences compared to the packs I get directly from Bodhi and American retailers. The baggie is a slightly different color and the label is ever so slightly different. I understand the baggies could vary in color but I'm inspecting all my other packs and even tester baggies and the dream beaver seems different. 


All the talk of cannazon, the posts by breedersteve last year and the fact that I've been victim of counterfeit seeds before has me highly suspicious. @Amos Otis do you remember when you notified me about my fake TGA seeds I bought when I first joined this site? Probly not it was a couple years ago. You guys would wow at the packaging how legit it looks. They even used the EXACT same vial that that TGA uses. But they were sold and labelled as fems and I clearly didn't do my research at the time. Amos like the gentleman he is told me how TGA doesn't make fems and never has, and so they went into the trash. Wish I kept the packaging to show you guys.

I could be trippin but maybe someone can verify if they have any packs like this from American vendors? See the difference in color of the baggie from the Dream Beaver to all the others in my collection? And those tiny little dots on the gold label? These are minor differences which lead me to believe they *might* be fakes or f2's. maybe I'm just trippin who knows.


----------



## kmog33 (May 15, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Kinda trippin that my Dream Beavers could be fake. I bought them from an EU bank. Upon close inspection I notice some differences compared to the packs I get directly from Bodhi and American retailers. The baggie is a slightly different color and the label is ever so slightly different. I understand the baggies could vary in color but I'm inspecting all my other packs and even tester baggies and the dream beaver seems different.
> 
> 
> All the talk of cannazon, the posts by breedersteve last year and the fact that I've been victim of counterfeit seeds before has me highly suspicious. @Amos Otis do you remember when you notified me about my fake TGA seeds I bought when I first joined this site? Probly not it was a couple years ago. You guys would wow at the packaging how legit it looks. They even used the EXACT same vial that that TGA uses. But they were sold and labelled as fems and I clearly didn't do my research at the time. Amos like the gentleman he is told me how TGA doesn't make fems and never has, and so they went into the trash. Wish I kept the packaging to show you guys.
> ...


I think you're probably good. I've seen clear bags with silver labels as well. The gold dots look like a packaging thing. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong but they look legit to me.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 15, 2016)

Yes I do have a clear pack with a gold label also it's just these minor nuances that got me trippin lol.

And the fact that I've been victim before. 



I think seed counterfeiting happens WAY MORE than most people think.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 15, 2016)

@D_Urbmon i just looked at my packages of SSDD and i have some that are the lighter clear like that dream beaver and some that have the darker green baggy. i think you are good because all of these are the ones i've gotten from MWS and i have already gone through the packs of SSDD i got through cannazon


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 15, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Kinda trippin that my Dream Beavers could be fake. I bought them from an EU bank. Upon close inspection I notice some differences compared to the packs I get directly from Bodhi and American retailers. The baggie is a slightly different color and the label is ever so slightly different. I understand the baggies could vary in color but I'm inspecting all my other packs and even tester baggies and the dream beaver seems different.
> 
> 
> All the talk of cannazon, the posts by breedersteve last year and the fact that I've been victim of counterfeit seeds before has me highly suspicious. @Amos Otis do you remember when you notified me about my fake TGA seeds I bought when I first joined this site? Probly not it was a couple years ago. You guys would wow at the packaging how legit it looks. They even used the EXACT same vial that that TGA uses. But they were sold and labelled as fems and I clearly didn't do my research at the time. Amos like the gentleman he is told me how TGA doesn't make fems and never has, and so they went into the trash. Wish I kept the packaging to show you guys.
> ...



That's how the jabba, mt and prayer tower look that o for green Herbie's. So far all legit


----------



## HALIFIRE (May 15, 2016)

gIg had 5 packs of orange sunshine up for a whole 30 seconds.... D:


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 15, 2016)

Wow that was fast on both the Orange sunshine and Hashplant 4. They were there than poof gone.


----------



## reefer.m4dness (May 15, 2016)

Friend gave me a clone smells fantastic Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus.My room smells like something died and left a truck load of lemons behind.


----------



## jtp92 (May 15, 2016)

Just a up date and my thoughts bodies snow temple not really looking like it's going to be much of a plant I grow outside and its looking like a indoor plant not really what I'm looking for it could just be that pheno idk but it does have Williams wonder in it and from what I've read is definitely an indoor plant and angelica some fenos r doing good but not what I expected but there r 2 phenos I am growing quite fond of one is a hybrid looking plant pushing some major groth its definitely going to be a beast and the other is very thick and kushy not as much groth as I would like but looks like it will be a winner for sure happy growing everyone


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 15, 2016)

Anyone else got in on the Cali o cross before it oversold? Hope mine was one of the first 5.  rollin the dice...


----------



## JDGreen (May 15, 2016)

Anyone run any if the bad dog genetics? Got a white dawg x lbl, white dawg. Sounds boss


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 15, 2016)

I jumped on one. If you look at the history you can see where you stand.. It looks like 1 person may have grabbed most of them ? If it isnt 1per costomer (which i hope it is) than im out.


----------



## ShyGuru (May 15, 2016)

@JDGreen I have four ECSDxLBL about 2/3 weeks into veg right now and looking very healthy. Only of 4/10 germ rate. In all fairness, while the seeds were on the pale side, it was my first time using the shot glass method and my random bag seed had very low germ rates as well. For reference I'm 11/11 on the gogi using the paper towel method about a week later.


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 15, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> I jumped on one. If you look at the history you can see where you stand.. It looks like 1 person may have grabbed most of them ? If it isnt 1per costomer (which i hope it is) than im out.


Damn. Was buyer 6...thought I was on top of that shit...lmao


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 15, 2016)

I hit like button but i didnt mean that i like u were #6 srry bout that..


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 15, 2016)

So do you think he will just clear our orders and I should place another order for a different pack? I grabbed 2 so I would score a blessing pack. In limbo now...


----------



## nkyezlewis (May 15, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Anyone else got in on the Cali o cross before it oversold? Hope mine was one of the first 5.  rollin the dice...


I got one pack, tied at 19 seconds with another guy "Ducifer", that guy got 3 packs though. . I just put Orange Sunshine in the search engine and kept refreshing till the non auction pack came up.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 15, 2016)

I really dont know. Im in the same boat. I guess well wait n see. Fingers crossed.. 

Lets hope there was some kind of mix up or something and theres really a bunch left and we can all get our orders filled.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 15, 2016)

nkyezlewis said:


> I got one pack, tied at 19 seconds with another guy "Ducifer", that guy got 3 packs though. . I just put Orange Sunshine in the search engine and kept refreshing till the non auction pack came up.


I did same thing.


----------



## ShyGuru (May 15, 2016)

It's just a guess, as I don't work for them nor do I know DBJ personally, but when the potential for herms became known on the Purple Lotus I got an email asking if I would like to substitute for another pack. Chances are you will receive a similar email if you weren't one if the lucky ones. He gets very high reviews so I HIGHLY doubt you have any worry about being ripped off. It still sucks you didn't get the strain you wanted though.


----------



## JDGreen (May 15, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> So do you think he will just clear our orders and I should place another order for a different pack? I grabbed 2 so I would score a blessing pack. In limbo now...


Glg is cool af, im sure hell hook j up with somethin


----------



## JDGreen (May 15, 2016)

Im really lookin on info on how the long bottom leaf male is, hermie tendency? Cuz white dawg is soooo close to lucky charms


----------



## all4youblue (May 15, 2016)

I'm not sure whats going on, but Orange Sunshine is back up for sale @ GLG listed as "In Stock".


----------



## RootzGemini (May 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Im really lookin on info on how the long bottom leaf male is, hermie tendency? Cuz white dawg is soooo close to lucky charms



Hi jdgreen, the only person sharing bad dawg photos ( lbl) in flower that i have seen is @maddrivermann he is running the sfvog x lbl , the single pic is on the last page of the great Lakes genetic thread on this site. I have a gg4 x lbl defoliated veg and she smells so very nice... funky lemon, lemon funk.

One gentleman had herm issues, but I believe he left his garden behind for a week, but nothing else hermi'd in his garden. Time will tell with reports I assume.

I obtained white dawg as well. My nycd's were premi as well, but I am quite sure he threw extras in the pack bc of this


----------



## elkamino (May 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Im really lookin on info on how the long bottom leaf male is, hermie tendency? Cuz white dawg is soooo close to lucky charms


I popped 4 LBL x GG4 in Feb, got3 girls. Two hermied big time 4 or 5 weeks into flower and I chopped em, the third I kepyt, she threw a few pods for a couple weeks but as since stopped. She looks/smells good and I'll chop her soon.

I understand GG4 is known to herm so for what its worth.


----------



## RootzGemini (May 15, 2016)

elkamino said:


> I popped 4 LBL x GG4 in Feb, got3 girls. Two hermied big time 4 or 5 weeks into flower and I chopped em, the third I kepyt, she threw a few pods for a couple weeks but as since stopped. She looks/smells good and I'll chop her soon.
> 
> I understand GG4 is known to herm so for what its worth.


Thank you elkamino, this is rather enlightening. Those are obviously not favorable percentages. The quandary I am now put in..... I might have to take a cut and put her outside to save space and potential troubles. Ill run the clone to see if she will turn. Cannot afford to hurt my bodhi's. I just wanted to try gg4, and I had that as a freebie. 

Thank you again for sharing your experience. I have like 7 different bad dawg lbl daddy packs, hope this is not consistent.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Im really lookin on info on how the long bottom leaf male is, hermie tendency? Cuz white dawg is soooo close to lucky charms


I think it may have some herm tendencies as it also has Jacks Qleanrr in it too and that def herms so it's in there may not be prominent but there through the genes. I tested the Sfv OG bx(Sfv OG x LBL) and didn't get any herms from 4 females. Had to chop early on all they all got botrytis too humid last summer and buds were stupid big. I liked it tho would run again


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 16, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> Thank you elkamino, this is rather enlightening. Those are obviously not favorable percentages. The quandary I am now put in..... I might have to take a cut and put her outside to save space and potential troubles. Ill run the clone to see if she will turn. Cannot afford to hurt my bodhi's. I just wanted to try gg4, and I had that as a freebie.
> 
> Thank you again for sharing your experience. I have like 7 different bad dawg lbl daddy packs, hope this is not consistent.


I have several myself, I popped 6 of the SFV/LBL and 6 White Dawg/lbl....11 of 12 came up from the dirt in a day, the 12th has a tap but doesn't want to break soil, if I get some herm'd females I will try and keep you posted


----------



## JDGreen (May 16, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I have several myself, I popped 6 of the SFV/LBL and 6 White Dawg/lbl....11 of 12 came up from the dirt in a day, the 12th has a tap but doesn't want to break soil, if I get some herm'd females I will try and keep you posted


Awesome thanx man. And thanx to everyone else for yr info


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 16, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Im really lookin on info on how the long bottom leaf male is, hermie tendency? Cuz white dawg is soooo close to lucky charms


im starting a tent full of these LBL crosses from the 420 promo today. Fingers crossed. Could be some fire. Will make a thread when they get going next week


----------



## limonene (May 16, 2016)

yeah i gave a friend a pack of super silver temple and bad dogs diesel x lbl, he has 7 sst and 2 of the lbl and 1 of the lbl is the nicest plant in the room on week 3 of flower


----------



## JDGreen (May 16, 2016)

limonene said:


> yeah i gave a friend a pack of super silver temple and bad dogs diesel x lbl, he has 7 sst and 2 of the lbl and 1 of the lbl is the nicest plant in the room on week 3 of flower


Awsome. I need more grower friends lol gettin so much stuff and i dont wanna letem go lol


----------



## limonene (May 16, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Awsome. I need more grower friends lol gettin so much stuff and i dont wanna letem go lol


haha yeah what normally happens is i pop some seeds, take cuts and pass em about my extended circle so i can get them back at a later date but i never end up getting them back! Im always onto the next thing and I've been getting some great cuts from the states too so my seed popping endeavours have ground to a halt. But in the meantime my friends are smoking Mountain temple, snowqueen, goji, kalifornia, silver mountain, blueberry hash plant amongst others. I just love growing something new.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 16, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Awsome. I need more grower friends lol gettin so much stuff and i dont wanna letem go lol


I'll be your friend JDG


----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2016)

Sorry for spamming this thread with pics every day but these bubba X Durban are looking drastically different day to day at this point. Coming up on the finishing couple weeks on the two bubba Dom phenos.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 16, 2016)

Love Dawg or Triad?...what would you choose. Such hard life pressing issues to sort through...


----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Love Dawg or Triad?...what would you choose. Such hard life pressing issues to sort through...


Love dawg. I was going to grab that one on the 420 promo but they were already gone.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 16, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Love Dawg or Triad?...what would you choose. Such hard life pressing issues to sort through...



If you can find it get the Love Dawg since the Appy dad is gone


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 16, 2016)

limonene said:


> haha yeah what normally happens is i pop some seeds, take cuts and pass em about my extended circle so i can get them back at a later date but i never end up getting them back! Im always onto the next thing and I've been getting some great cuts from the states too so my seed popping endeavours have ground to a halt. But in the meantime my friends are smoking Mountain temple, snowqueen, goji, kalifornia, silver mountain, blueberry hash plant amongst others. I just love growing something new.


That's exactly what I do homie,...I always have the plan on getting it back, but like you said, to many to try nowadays..plus I've never gotten anything worse than gnats....and in my paranoia I assume I'll end up with spidermites or something


----------



## reefer.m4dness (May 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sorry for spamming this thread with pics every day but these bubba X Durban are looking drastically different day to day at this point. Coming up on the finishing couple weeks on the two bubba Dom phenos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color.What does she smell like?


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 16, 2016)

On a side note...well lets call it what it is...a high note....if I were a grower for a living...can I write my RIU time off on expenses?


----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2016)

reefer.m4dness said:


> Nice color.What does she smell like?


Poison funk with a little bit of earthy bubba kick. Super greasy.


----------



## JDGreen (May 16, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I'll be your friend JDG


Hell yeah bud, u in the southwest


----------



## JDGreen (May 16, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> On a side note...well lets call it what it is...a high note....if I were a grower for a living...can I write my RIU time off on expenses?


I wish i could claim taxes on the income i make. Which isnt much but its still there. I grow for a living in compliance, and have no idea how u would claim, although in AZ at least its all "donation" so they avoid the word selling. Which if u work.for a dispensary all they say is sell. 

But u really cant claim anything hee cuz "profit" is technically impossible. Or illegal, or something.


----------



## CaDreDay (May 16, 2016)

I was looking for some 420 sales and because of this thread I got a nice hook up with Glg, keep sharing the good vibes (I put the notes on the packs for reference)


----------



## Bubbashine (May 16, 2016)

Just ordered an Arizer Air thanks for the recommendation Urb!


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 16, 2016)

Ya know if you buy 2 packs if bodhi (then get the freebie) it maths out to just over $50 for a pack of 11 seeds. !! That is an incredible deal if you think about it.. Specialy with the great genetics,strains, germ rates etc etc..


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 16, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Ya know if you buy 2 packs if bodhi it maths out to just over $50 for a pack of 11 seeds. !! That is an incredible deal if you think about it.. Specialy with the great genetics,strains, germ rates etc etc..


And most of the time it's more then 11 seeds.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 16, 2016)

On the way:

Orange sunshine
Sunshine daydream
Purple diesel X 88g13/hp
Secret chief
Strawberry mountain
Natural mystic


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 16, 2016)

CaDreDay said:


> I was looking for some 420 sales and because of this thread I got a nice hook up with Glg, keep sharing the good vibes (I put the notes on the packs for reference)


great gear choices! and I love me some GLG hookups, who am I kidding I love hookups from everywhere


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 16, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hell yeah bud, u in the southwest


The very illegal north easterly central...home of the 350 dollar ounce....also still home of the 50 dollar ounce...which is worth moving away from


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 16, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> And most of the time it's more then 11 seeds.


Pretty sure its like 10% of the packs have 11....probably when they are first getting counted....2 hrs later everyone involved is like "fuck this lets get high and guesstimate...14?? fuck it close enough!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 16, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I wish i could claim taxes on the income i make. Which isnt much but its still there. I grow for a living in compliance, and have no idea how u would claim, although in AZ at least its all "donation" so they avoid the word selling. Which if u work.for a dispensary all they say is sell.
> 
> But u really cant claim anything hee cuz "profit" is technically impossible. Or illegal, or something.


Trust me buddy, they would LOVE for me to claim in my state..they wouldn't like my plant counts anywhere probably...whereas I L O V E my plant counts


----------



## calicat (May 16, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> My fear as well @st0wandgrow . We re seeing it first hand in AZ.
> 
> MPP( marijuana policy project) is on the ballot. Its a huge corporate monopoly law. Dismantles the state med program. Same fuct up dui and distribution laws so the prison indusrty still gets their money too.
> 
> ...


Yes a lot of counties have. The obvious reason is to move it indoors so it can be monitored closely by the State and local powers to be. In Arcata they have a grow tax and possibly could spread. I am well ahead of schedule if they decide to implement that in my town.


----------



## calicat (May 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> What's your gnat method... Always like to hear what different people do for gnats....just had to discard half a bag of roots Organics soil....was too far gone...


New product I acquired during Green Week on 4/20. http://doctorzymes.com/ I just got done testing it in the danger area on some clones where fungus gnats were allowed to thrive. It does not affect the vitality of the leaves or roots. And it works on fungus gnats. The other claims will take some time because I want to only introduce what they are claiming it works on.

Oh the rep told me it kills fleas and ticks on contact. We dropped it on an isolated tick. Not sure on the fleas yet.


----------



## HALIFIRE (May 16, 2016)

The orange sunshine that was still up on gIg was a glitch, just a heads up to anyone that put an order in.


----------



## JDGreen (May 16, 2016)

HALIFIRE said:


> The orange sunshine that was still up on gIg was a glitch, just a heads up to anyone that put an order in.


Cracking my orange ssdd, right after these gg4 ssdd testers get to flower.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 16, 2016)

HALIFIRE said:


> The orange sunshine that was still up on gIg was a glitch, just a heads up to anyone that put an order in.


Ordered mine last night and have a receipt and confirmation. Said there were only 5 total


----------



## JDGreen (May 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ordered mine last night and have a receipt and confirmation. Said there were only 5 total


There was only 5 yeah. Glg sent an email saying who will b receiving the orange ssdd, not sure wat hes gunna do for the others.

Got mine from shoe weeks ago. Hes the mayne


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 16, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> There was only 5 yeah. Glg sent an email saying who will b receiving the orange ssdd, not sure wat hes gunna do for the others.
> 
> Got mine from shoe weeks ago. Hes the mayne


Hmmmmm. I got a confirmation email but maybe that was a glitch? I sent him a message asking to clarify.

If it was a mistake and I didn't get it I'll totally understand and won't expect anything as "consolation". I'm sure enough people will be acting like dicks about it.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 16, 2016)

They did the first 5 who orderd. (If you look at "history" you can see if you were one of first 5 or not ) Single pack per each customer..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 16, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> They did the first 5 who orderd. (If you look at "history" you can see if you were one of first 5 or not ) Single pack per each customer..


Let's just say I'm one of the 21 who don't get a pack. 

To be completely honest I wasn't even that jazzed on it. Blood Orange was average and I love the appy dad.

Got it for the rarity and to use as future bartering power.


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 16, 2016)

Anyone ever compare the Lions milk and Cougars milk at the same time? Grabbing up the Mothers Milk regardless but thought I'd maybe get another "milk" cross to run with it. The PK and MK cuts should be similar I'd think, but wonder how far off they vary from the Mother's Milk. Am I off in thinking the Mothers is more OGish where the other two are more stony indica types? Any opinions? Also eyeballing that Dank Zappa, as I've got enough Sativas I think. If I had the loot I'd just take 1 of everything and be done with it...


----------



## JDGreen (May 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Let's just say I'm one of the 21 who don't get a pack.
> 
> To be completely honest I wasn't even that jazzed on it. Blood Orange was average and I love the appy dad.
> 
> Got it for the rarity and to use as future bartering power.


BLASPHEMY!!!!



just kidding...ive just been looking for a good orange


----------



## ShyGuru (May 16, 2016)

Just curious, does anyone know what those silicone holders from GLG are for? I have two of them now and have no idea what their intended use is. But I HAD to have them!! I think we all know that feeling lol


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 16, 2016)

I keep bud in them when on the go. Keeps the smell inside and is waterproof. Soo when i go cliff jumping and forget its in my pocket its all good. 

Not sure if thats what there for but thats how i use them.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 16, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Just curious, does anyone know what those silicone holders from GLG are for? I have two of them now and have no idea what their intended use is. But I HAD to have them!! I think we all know that feeling lol


They are used for hash oil/concentrates. non stick surface


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 16, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Just curious, does anyone know what those silicone holders from GLG are for? I have two of them now and have no idea what their intended use is. But I HAD to have them!! I think we all know that feeling lol


----------



## JDGreen (May 16, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> View attachment 3683736


Yup righy here man. For all ur melty dabbables. I keep me hash in glass for curing


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 16, 2016)

all4youblue said:


> I'm not sure whats going on, but Orange Sunshine is back up for sale @ GLG listed as "In Stock".


I try to grab Cali-o crosses when I see them! I am still looking for a orange dreamsicle flavor with a sativa high!!! Sitting on a pack of Crockett's Tangie but I also have 10pks of Bodhi lol. There was a Sumatra that I missed out on, dont know if I will see it again?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 16, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> View attachment 3683736


Greasy!!!


----------



## GreenSanta (May 16, 2016)

Just put 3 more cowbell seeds in da water, can't wait. I've never smoked cookie strains, looking forward to see what the hype is all about... 4 months to go...


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 16, 2016)

Damn yo my Jabbas Stash #3 is throwing bananas right in the center of the top buds again this run, just like last time. So I guess it wasn't from the photoperiod interruption. Anyone else run into this with any phenos on the Jabba?


----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Damn yo my Jabbas Stash #3 is throwing bananas right in the center of the top buds again this run, just like last time. So I guess it wasn't from the photoperiod interruption. Anyone else run into this with any phenos on the Jabba?


I'm having this happen right now with my cannaventure cookie wreck. None on the lower buds all seem to be on the colas closest to the light. Wonder if it's an intensity thing in my setup.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 16, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> BLASPHEMY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding...ive just been looking for a good orange


I can't recall anyone here running satsuma. Maybe someone has?


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'm having this happen right now with my cannaventure cookie wreck. None on the lower buds all seem to be on the colas closest to the light. Wonder if it's an intensity thing in my setup.


I wonder if that could be....


Contemplating if I should just chop the tops off and see what happens? It's only the very tops.


----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I wonder if that could be....
> 
> 
> Contemplating if I should just chop the tops off and see what happens? It's only the very tops.


That's what I did today. Unfortunate 2 weeks early. But I can't have them messing up my bodhis.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 16, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I can't recall anyone here running satsuma. Maybe someone has?


It is in stock at MWS, I am probably going to get it!!!


Edit: it was pick n mix only, single seeds


----------



## Amos Otis (May 16, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It is in stock at MWS, I am probably going to get it!!!
> 
> 
> Edit: it was pick n mix only, single seeds


Yeah, I grabbed a handful there. Have faith, amigo.


----------



## kmog33 (May 17, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, I grabbed a handful there. Have faith, amigo.


They have a bunch of good ones in stock. Black triangle, pura vida. I may be jumping on some. Is there any ongoing discount code?


----------



## doniawon (May 17, 2016)

Sticky


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 17, 2016)

The snow lotus seems to take away from the AE77 cali o at least from those i have seen. Nice cross but not a orange dream sickle. Blood o still hold the best orange terps i have found. Going to try ecto cooler next and orange sunshine. Also got testers dago x blood orange - Blood orange x wookie - dago x wookie so theres gunna be some orange funk.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> The snow lotus seems to take away from the AE77 cali o at least from those i have seen. Nice cross but not a orange dream sickle. Blood o still hold the best orange terps i have found. Going to try ecto cooler next and orange sunshine. Also got testers dago x blood orange - Blood orange x wookie - dago x wookie so theres gunna be some orange funk.


Many people report conflicting smells on Blood Orange some get it others don't. I have two beans of it to run and will get thrown in on next lot of seeds that get popped. Got one Lucky Charms f2 going. More will go down with those Blood Orange


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2016)

Love taking smoke breaks by this bush....this morning it's stardawg Guava x A11(foot cheese funk,mild pineapple tinge )
 
Enjoying thus bountiful plunder...


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 17, 2016)

genuity said:


> Love taking smoke breaks by this bush....this morning it's stardawg Guava x A11(foot cheese funk,mild pineapple tinge )
> View attachment 3683970
> Enjoying thus bountiful plunder...


Very nice


----------



## Bubbashine (May 17, 2016)

That's a dope pic genuity! quick pic of some nugs while they cure... I opened the jar to burp mind the shitty trim.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 17, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> View attachment 3683736


So, I gotta ask....looking at your lighter, and what looks like resin on the metal part of it, do you use your lighter to snuff out your bowl? I do that all of the time, and the old lady bitches at me when she gets resin on her hands from the lighter. lol

Amiright?


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 17, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> So, I gotta ask....looking at your lighter, and what looks like resin on the metal part of it, do you use your lighter to snuff out your bowl? I do that all of the time, and the old lady bitches at me when she gets resin on her hands from the lighter. lol
> 
> Amiright?


Yes you are right LOL


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> So, I gotta ask....looking at your lighter, and what looks like resin on the metal part of it, do you use your lighter to snuff out your bowl? I do that all of the time, and the old lady bitches at me when she gets resin on her hands from the lighter. lol
> 
> Amiright?





greendiamond9 said:


> Yes you are right LOL


Y'all ain't he only ones who do it. My Mrs complains too lol she buys her own lighters now


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 17, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Yes you are right LOL





akhiymjames said:


> Y'all ain't he only ones who do it. My Mrs complains too lol she buys her own lighters now


Ha! That's great.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

One male on the 4 ATF x a11g so far. Had 6 beans left from first round of testing it that didn't make it. 2 didn't sprout they germed but stalled out. Ill get pick up of the ladies when they show

Oh here's results from the first round of testing 5/5 germ rate with two having twins. One damped out and and one twin was culled. So it wound up being 5/5 female. Phenos looked great till bugs ate them alive lol

Nothing on Katsu Bubba Kush x 88g13/hp. Very slow to show but 5/6 germed this second round. Last round all 5 germed had 4/5 females. Looking forward to these


----------



## JDGreen (May 17, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I can't recall anyone here running satsuma. Maybe someone has?





hellraizer30 said:


> The snow lotus seems to take away from the AE77 cali o at least from those i have seen. Nice cross but not a orange dream sickle. Blood o still hold the best orange terps i have found. Going to try ecto cooler next and orange sunshine. Also got testers dago x blood orange - Blood orange x wookie - dago x wookie so theres gunna be some orange funk.


Heard the stsuma didnt produce much straight up orange


Hell yeah @hellraizer30 i got the.orange.ssdd, but idk if itll work yet, just very high hopes. Lemme know how things go, very interested


----------



## JDGreen (May 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Y'all ain't he only ones who do it. My Mrs complains too lol she buys her own lighters now


Yup lighter snuffer too, i aleays tear off the plastic on the decorative ones just so wen i snuff the bowl the plastic dont melt


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 17, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yup lighter snuffer too, i aleays tear off the plastic on the decorative ones just so wen i snuff the bowl the plastic dont melt


i use my thumb personally, and after 20+ years, yes its a giant callous, some may say "Dude thats f'n nasty" while I prefer to think of it as more battle scar!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yup lighter snuffer too, i aleays tear off the plastic on the decorative ones just so wen i snuff the bowl the plastic dont melt


Lol I did that to one of my Mrs lighters she got hot with me said she couldn't tell if it was her lighter if the decorative design is gone lol



Phatlewtz said:


> i use my thumb personally, and after 20+ years, yes its a giant callous, some may say "Dude thats f'n nasty" while I prefer to think of it as more battle scar!


No callous but my thumb and index fingertips are dead to the max lol I can hold a roach till it's nothing and won't feel it


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol I did that to one of my Mrs lighters she got hot with me said she couldn't tell if it was her lighter if the decorative design is gone lol
> 
> 
> 
> No callous but my thumb and index fingertips are dead to the max lol I can hold a roach till it's nothing and won't feel it


we'll have to party one day sir...my lungs match my fingers


----------



## JDGreen (May 17, 2016)

So far after a few months...Silver Mountain is winning the poll and is at a top fav for the bodhiheads out there.....cast ur vote and i will make a new poll including the top winners and include other popular bodhis that couldnt fit on the list

https://www.rollitup.org/t/favorite-bodhi-strain.898304/

Also got dry bodhi strains ur puffin on...post here...pic are a must with every post...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-strains-finished-pics-onlyonly.898412/#post-12329308


----------



## kmog33 (May 17, 2016)

Didn't want to lose this pheno. Flowering cut week 8 test engage.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Many people report conflicting smells on Blood Orange some get it others don't. I have two beans of it to run and will get thrown in on next lot of seeds that get popped. Got one Lucky Charms f2 going. More will go down with those Blood Orange


Just a thought. But I wonder how much our "growroom terroir" contributes to that.


----------



## kindnug (May 17, 2016)

I* got 2 str8 sweet oj Satsuma from 1 pk...the other 5 females had a floral taste with purplish buds(those weighed more, 2 were 5 gal. qp plants)
The F2 in the 2 orange tasting have been str8 oj, and even some of the f2 from the floral have had a slight orange taste.
I've moved on from the orange flavor's for now, they did produce very well tho.


----------



## kindnug (May 17, 2016)

Had males from both sides, I used a short slow flowering green male that had a citrus stem rub smell.

There were purple stemmed+under leaves males, but I was suspecting those weren't the Orange leaning males. Stems had very light flowery smells.

There was only 1 below avg female from the orig pack, the rest had something going for them in 1 way or another.

1 had very nice complex floral flavors + the high was more heady than the orange flavored plants.
Not super dense, but I liked everything else about it.


----------



## ForRealz (May 17, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Sticky


Hey pimpn, next time give this a try:

Take unbleached parchment paper, line pyrex, and toss on clips. You can thank me later, friend 

Hater Disclaimer: Before you've fully opened your mouth to hate, I will have stuck smthn in it...


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 17, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Hey pimpn, next time give this a try:
> 
> Take unbleached parchment paper, line pyrex, and toss on clips. You can thank me later, friend
> 
> Hater Disclaimer: Before you've fully opened your mouth to hate, I will have stuck smthn in it...


I'd almost be willing you cooked somewhere before


----------



## JDGreen (May 17, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I'd almost be willing you cooked somewhere before


The real gardeners always make there way to the kitchen for the final and finest flavor enhancements


----------



## Worcester (May 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> They have a bunch of good ones in stock. Black triangle, pura vida. I may be jumping on some. Is there any ongoing discount code?


Roll20 maybe or bsc 15..When I ordered these were working.. If nothing else call to make sure.. Lewis will take care of you.


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 17, 2016)

Running Dank#5 from 303 currently. Supposedly a cross of the Dank Sinatra. Liking the way it looks, just not packing much weight.

One bushed out and the other grew thick stems. Both short bitches. Week 8 currently. The thick stemmed one is already chopped.

What is good from bodhi as thats next breeder I want to check out? I dont like anxiety inducing racey highs.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 17, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Running Dank#5 from 303 currently. Supposedly a cross of the Dank Sinatra. Liking the way it looks, just not packing much weight.
> 
> One bushed out and the other grew thick stems. Both short bitches. Week 8 currently. The thick stemmed one is already chopped.
> 
> What is good from bodhi as thats next breeder I want to check out? I dont like anxiety inducing racey highs.


I don't like anxiety inducing or paranoia at all either.

The Guava Hashplant sits really well with me such a feel good, anxiety/worry free vibe I get from that strain.


----------



## kmog33 (May 17, 2016)

Is tigers milk in stock anywhere?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 17, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> So, I gotta ask....looking at your lighter, and what looks like resin on the metal part of it, do you use your lighter to snuff out your bowl? I do that all of the time, and the old lady bitches at me when she gets resin on her hands from the lighter. lol
> 
> Amiright?


Have you ever had a lighter blow up on you because of it? I think that it is only a problem with the cheap lighters. I get Bic now


----------



## JDGreen (May 17, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Have you ever had a lighter blow up on you because of it? I think that it is only a problem with the cheap lighters. I get Bic now


I think i only use bic lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Is tigers milk in stock anywhere?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that one has been out of stock everywhere for quite some time.


----------



## kmog33 (May 17, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I think that one has been out of stock everywhere for quite some time.


Sad. So I'm looking at grabbing 

pura vida
The fuZZ
BLACK TRIANGLE 
lions milk 
Cougars milk 

But may eliminate one of the milks. Any opinion on which would be better to grab lol.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sad. So I'm looking at grabbing
> 
> pura vida
> The fuZZ
> ...


I bought a pack of Lions Milk a couple months ago. @calicat helped me decide on that because with my lack of experience with Bodhi wares and clone only cuts, I was having a very hard time deciding. Waiting to run that Lions Milk after I move and upgrade facilities.

and having tried the Pure Kush Suge x 88g13/hp I have high hopes for that one! I'm also interested in the Cougars Milk too.


----------



## kmog33 (May 17, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I bought a pack of Lions Milk a couple months ago. @calicat helped me decide on that because with my lack of experience with Bodhi wares and clone only cuts, I was having a very hard time deciding. Waiting to run that Lions Milk after I move and upgrade facilities.
> 
> and having tried the Pure Kush Suge x 88g13/hp I have high hopes for that one! I'm also interested in the Cougars Milk too.


I can't find any info at all on the cougar milk. . Planning on making f2s with your lions milk?


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 17, 2016)

So aside from


kmog33 said:


> Sad. So I'm looking at grabbing
> 
> pura vida
> The fuZZ
> ...


if you can get both milks you should...even if you don't pop them....i bet you could trade them pretty quick...


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I can't find any info at all on the cougar milk. . Planning on making f2s with your lions milk?


f2's you know it! I don't have any info but if I remember correctly so cal master was described to me as "perfect for taming your inner tiger" .


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 17, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I bought a pack of Lions Milk a couple months ago. @calicat helped me decide on that because with my lack of experience with Bodhi wares and clone only cuts, I was having a very hard time deciding. Waiting to run that Lions Milk after I move and upgrade facilities.
> 
> and having tried the Pure Kush Suge x 88g13/hp I have high hopes for that one! I'm also interested in the Cougars Milk too.


So being medicated, I noticed "I have high hopes" in your post...think we could all get that tatted! Could be the next RIU rage....!


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 17, 2016)

Wheres a good source to grab these from?

Thanks guy! Will check out the guava hashplant if its avail


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 17, 2016)

What's bodhis best sativa & best indica? 

I picked up a pack of goji og & ssdd 

Wat else shud I cop ?


----------



## GreenSanta (May 17, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Just put 3 more cowbell seeds in da water, can't wait. I've never smoked cookie strains, looking forward to see what the hype is all about... 4 months to go...


all 3 beans cracked 16hours or less in a glass of water, none of the other beans I got from other breeders have cracked yet, I was surprised actually, the only time I get bean to crack so quickly is when they are my own seeds between a month old and 4 months old, those cowbells are right in that sweet spot now!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 17, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> What's bodhis best sativa & best indica?
> 
> I picked up a pack of goji og & ssdd
> 
> Wat else shud I cop ?


Best is subject to opinion. What exactly are you looking for and folks might be able to give you a better suggestion.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 17, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> What's bodhis best sativa & best indica?
> 
> I picked up a pack of goji og & ssdd
> 
> Wat else shud I cop ?


From what I hear, you have his two most popular hybrids. I bet that you would be able to at least find a good indy leaner out your two packs. I got a pack of Goji because of this description.

Also, I saw @Amos Otis talking about it for close to 2yrs now. I trust these guys.


Al Yamoni said:


> @SmokyLungs , just tryin to give a brother what he came for...
> 
> Goji og
> View attachment 3678581 View attachment 3678582
> ...


----------



## churtmunk (May 17, 2016)

any bodhi heads have any info on a5/thai? Bodhi is using a a5/thai male with a couple of his miscellaneous tester crosses. Curious the genealogy and what it might bring to the table.

@coolkid.02 I saw a ways back you said an a5/thai pappy was in one of your favorite crosses.. Any info?


----------



## kmog33 (May 17, 2016)

no flash











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 17, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> all 3 beans cracked 16hours or less in a glass of water, none of the other beans I got from other breeders have cracked yet, I was surprised actually, the only time I get bean to crack so quickly is when they are my own seeds between a month old and 4 months old, those cowbells are right in that sweet spot now!!


so true, every Bodhi seed I've popped/soaked has been LESS than overnight.
they "oyster" by morning, by far the fastest seeds I've ever germ'ed
and I've done 24 of his seeds.
four diff strains.
pineapple hashplant, tranquil elephant, dank zappa, and pink lotus'
half of each packs


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2016)

kindnug said:


> I* got 2 str8 sweet oj Satsuma from 1 pk...the other 5 females had a floral taste with purplish buds(those weighed more, 2 were 5 gal. qp plants)
> The F2 in the 2 orange tasting have been str8 oj, and even some of the f2 from the floral have had a slight orange taste.
> I've moved on from the orange flavor's for now, they did produce very well tho.


Much thanks for the report, amigo. I'm thinking orange goji down the road....


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2016)

[QUOTE="MustangStudFarm, post: 12604419, member: 426145"

Also, I saw @Amos Otis talking about it for close to 2yrs now. I trust these guys.[/QUOTE]

LOL....I guess I have, and ^ still am. 5 weeks away from filling some empty goji jars.


----------



## doniawon (May 17, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Hey pimpn, next time give this a try:
> 
> Take unbleached parchment paper, line pyrex, and toss on clips. You can thank me later, friend
> 
> ...


I did that before, but now I wax then vac so it has to be done n the pan. 
Fuck scrapping though. Thanks for lookin out. Great tip!!


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> no flash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's pretty, what's her name?


----------



## kmog33 (May 17, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> She's pretty, what's her name?


Those are the bubba X Durban testers.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 17, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Wheres a good source to grab these from?
> 
> Thanks guy! Will check out the guava hashplant if its avail


Dude, I have been nothing but impressed with JamesBean. I plan on using GreatLake Genetics soon though, it has been all about timing and promos for me.


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I can't find any info at all on the cougar milk. . Planning on making f2s with your lions milk?


I'm in same boat. Trying to decide which milk to grab. Def getting Mothers but picking between the PK and MK is tough. I don't have any experience with either kush variety, so dont know if there is much difference between the two. I'm also seriously eying these land races left! Haven't seen much talk of them. Seem like some killer stuff to put in the vault for future chucking. Wonder if he will restock any of these? DBJ said he was getting a drop the other day with the auction. Not seeing much added. Wonder if that means what's out is it, on the Appy's and the land races?


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 17, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Wheres a good source to grab these from?
> 
> Thanks guy! Will check out the guava hashplant if its avail


JamesBean and GLG, I know he's at other US based banks too but I will be blunt....I have serious memory issues


----------



## JDGreen (May 17, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> JamesBean and GLG, I know he's at other US based banks too but I will be blunt....I have serious memory issues


Great places, also big shoe @headiegardens on instagram. He rules.


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 17, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> JamesBean and GLG, I know he's at other US based banks too but I will be blunt....I have serious memory issues


SVOC has Bodhi as well
I seen some of his Ethiopian Highland up for sale on IG


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 17, 2016)

FINALLY CUT DOWN MY BABIES !! They had ALOT of weight to them. this was only a half of what would have been a main cola from my best girl at the back. Couldn't imagine the monster she would have grown into if not for topping.


----------



## doniawon (May 17, 2016)

What strain ?^^^^


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 17, 2016)

Royal AK, not bodhi related. been posting here for awhile, and finally finished my first grow. wanted to show this masterpeice 

It's just rock solid bud, ontop of bud ontop of bud. ridiculous.


----------



## doniawon (May 17, 2016)

Noice!!


----------



## RootzGemini (May 17, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> SVOC has Bodhi as well
> I seen some of his Ethiopian Highland up for sale on IG


Does anyone know if Bodhi will re-release these (Ethiopian Highland) or the straight up Aruba, or those NL5 open pollinatin I couldn't get a hold of ( I know there is triad) but I wanted these in particular.

Does he one time release some genetics? I am aware he has another seed trust slash landrace company and he has lost particular parents and cuts, as well as, being respectful of other breeders if they begin breeding with something bodhi is using while they retired - I think he is doing this for vics high and with the sweet skunk, I'm sure there are others.

What happened to the xj13? That pineapple hp sounded nice genetically. And sorry for all the questions, but can't tranquil elephantizer be made again? I thought he still has those gentics. I would like to compare te with the jungle spice. I read and researched, just kinda been curious about these items. Any input would be appreciated. Thank you, truly


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 18, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> Does anyone know if Bodhi will re-release these (Ethiopian Highland) or the straight up Aruba, or those NL5 open pollinatin I couldn't get a hold of ( I know there is triad) but I wanted these in particular.
> 
> Does he one time release some genetics? I am aware he has another seed trust slash landrace company and he has lost particular parents and cuts, as well as, being respectful of other breeders if they begin breeding with something bodhi is using while they retired - I think he is doing this for vics high and with the sweet skunk, I'm sure there are others.
> 
> What happened to the xj13? That pineapple hp sounded nice genetically. And sorry for all the questions, but can't tranquil elephantizer be made again? I thought he still has those gentics. I would like to compare te with the jungle spice. I read and researched, just kinda been curious about these items. Any input would be appreciated. Thank you, truly


I'm wondering the same about the landrace. I see a few here and there but wonder if he will restock them or if I have to go on another spending spree to secure some of these genetics for myself...


----------



## numberfour (May 18, 2016)

Fat Cherry x SSDD Testers ....any info on the linage of Fat Cherry?


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 18, 2016)

Could be a Fat Marty cross perhaps. Fat Marty x Cherry something...


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 18, 2016)

So i know there are some insanely smart bodhiheads around here....can you guys maybe get on making a light that will shorten flowering time by 7 weeks?  Just think of how much money you could get crowdfunding!


----------



## kmog33 (May 18, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> Does anyone know if Bodhi will re-release these (Ethiopian Highland) or the straight up Aruba, or those NL5 open pollinatin I couldn't get a hold of ( I know there is triad) but I wanted these in particular.
> 
> Does he one time release some genetics? I am aware he has another seed trust slash landrace company and he has lost particular parents and cuts, as well as, being respectful of other breeders if they begin breeding with something bodhi is using while they retired - I think he is doing this for vics high and with the sweet skunk, I'm sure there are others.
> 
> What happened to the xj13? That pineapple hp sounded nice genetically. And sorry for all the questions, but can't tranquil elephantizer be made again? I thought he still has those gentics. I would like to compare te with the jungle spice. I read and researched, just kinda been curious about these items. Any input would be appreciated. Thank you, truly


Midweek song has his nl5 in stock I think.


----------



## kmog33 (May 18, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Could be a Fat Marty cross perhaps. Fat Marty x Cherry something...


My guess would be fat purple(the Dutch version) X cherry pie. But that's just me.


----------



## kmog33 (May 18, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> So i know there are some insanely smart bodhiheads around here....can you guys maybe get on making a light that will shorten flowering time by 7 weeks?  Just think of how much money you could get crowdfunding!


11/13 light schedule the entire time you're in flower will cut 2+ weeks off of long flowering sativas, only a few days off of short flowering indicas though. And yield suffers.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Midweek song has his nl5 in stock I think.


They have a lot of hard to find strains usually....I've been looking for the NL5 for a long time, thx kmog33


----------



## kmog33 (May 18, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> They have a lot of hard to find strains usually....I've been looking for the NL5 for a long time, thx kmog33


Yep they also have black triangle and love dawg in stock so I grabbed a few over that way lol.


----------



## JDGreen (May 18, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> What's bodhis best sativa & best indica?
> 
> I picked up a pack of goji og & ssdd
> 
> Wat else shud I cop ?


People ask wat bodhis best saty or indica alot. 

Unfortunately the answer isnt super clear. SSDD and goji are great choices(especially hybrids) but honestly everytime someone say one strain is the best someone pulls out a different bodhi thats just as fire.

The real deal is bodhi gives u a good chance at hitting a winner with alot of strains. 

Best luck shoot for a great female saty or indica. Ur chances of hitting big are abt the same.

Tk, the white, bodhis bubba kush, Mango biche, Ssh. All good choices.
Try the dread bread (if u can find it for saty) or black triangle or dank sinatra prolly for an indica. 
Go with wat sounds good. Trust me


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 18, 2016)

ahh well, apparently I'm grounded from buying more seeds. untill i pop the 60+ i have already....hard to believe I have impulse control issues! The entire time of her talking I was instantly thinking...."Whelp, she didn't say shit about new equipment...suppose I could make room for a few 4x4 tents and new lighting".......she did also say "if you can magically speed up time, order all you want"...technology to backwards nations could appear magical no?


----------



## JDGreen (May 18, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> ahh well, apparently I'm grounded from buying more seeds. untill i pop the 60+ i have already....hard to believe I have impulse control issues! The entire time of her talking I was instantly thinking...."Whelp, she didn't say shit about new equipment...suppose I could make room for a few 4x4 tents and new lighting".......she did also say "if you can magically speed up time, order all you want"...technology to backwards nations could appear magical no?


No woman dare stand between a man and his beans....(and if she does i shall hide them from her)


----------



## kmog33 (May 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> No woman dare stand between a man and his beans....(and if she does i shall hide them from her)View attachment 3684948


Yeah lol. I think I came up on more than 100 on just 420 promos. My bean vault has got to be at least 1k... Probably more. And I'm still pickin up all the appy crosses I can.


----------



## doniawon (May 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> People ask wat bodhis best saty or indica alot.
> 
> Unfortunately the answer isnt super clear. SSDD and goji are great choices(especially hybrids) but honestly everytime someone say one strain is the best someone pulls out a different bodhi thats just as fire.
> 
> ...


The gospel right there!


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 18, 2016)

Yes...yes...seed buying is a wicked addiction. I told the wife I was done and 420 would be the only time of year I would do this. 3 weeks later I drop another 4 bills on packs. She doesn't smoke and can't figure out why I keep buying stuff I'll prolly never run. I can't figure it out either to be honest, but I sure feel a hell of a lot better that they're in my vault...anyone else feel OCD when they see a strain and there are plenty in stock but you just keep coming back to the page to look at it until you finally cave... Even talking about it makes me wanna go look. I need to start a group therapy session for hoarders.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (May 18, 2016)

just checkin in........
whats crackin folks? dont say pistachios either!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 18, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Yes...yes...seed buying is a wicked addiction. I told the wife I was done and 420 would be the only time of year I would do this. 3 weeks later I drop another 4 bills on packs. She doesn't smoke and can't figure out why I keep buying stuff I'll prolly never run. I can't figure it out either to be honest, but I sure feel a hell of a lot better that they're in my vault...anyone else feel OCD when they see a strain and there are plenty in stock but you just keep coming back to the page to look at it until you finally cave... Even talking about it makes me wanna go look. I need to start a group therapy session for hoarders.


Let me know when you start that group! 

She can burn my clothes, clean out my bank accts, screw my credit up....but 3 things are off limits...plants/seed&budstash/my dog...speaking of my dog...this baby bird fell out of a tree lastnight/this morning...he found it, and guarded it from 2 cats, 1 he nearly got his teeth into...and he's a puss....he's still guarding this bird 5 hours later...offers of a McDonalds cheeseburger aren't getting him to move...at least he's loyal!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 18, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> just checkin in........
> whats crackin folks? dont say pistachios either!


Beans!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (May 18, 2016)

any dog that would PROTECT the weak aint a puss in my book! That there is a stud!


----------



## RootzGemini (May 18, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Yes...yes...seed buying is a wicked addiction. I told the wife I was done and 420 would be the only time of year I would do this. 3 weeks later I drop another 4 bills on packs. She doesn't smoke and can't figure out why I keep buying stuff I'll prolly never run. I can't figure it out either to be honest, but I sure feel a hell of a lot better that they're in my vault...anyone else feel OCD when they see a strain and there are plenty in stock but you just keep coming back to the page to look at it until you finally cave... Even talking about it makes me wanna go look. I need to start a group therapy session for hoarders.



It's love and passion, your thoughts are skewed from there. Ssdd was amazing for me, appys gone..... my thought process was to hoard. Is that a valentine's day promo??? Wtf??? Well I get free bodhi.... hoard...420 hoard...my bday I will hoard, there will be another opportunity to hoard, Xmas promo hoard. It's systemic and amazing for me, the consumer, when you know where to look.

I don't have access to cuts or growers, thefore I hoard.


----------



## RootzGemini (May 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Midweek song has his nl5 in stock I think.


Thank you, it's no longer in stock there. I truly would only work with dbj or shoe. I will ask them directly. Looks like I'm gonna have to get one of them there instant telegram accounts to talk to shoe.


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 18, 2016)

I live in a draconian state in the cornfields, so access to anything is non existent. probably another reason to go bananas during promos. Instagram is awesome! I only use it to follow industry folks and seed vendors. So much better than the drama on FB all the time.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 18, 2016)

sunshine daydream- #31A (the A indicates this is her top that rooted) started doing this at week three/four (this is her now and it's taken in the dark with flash):
 
it is only that bit at the top cola and the rest of her looks fine. she's a small clone. i assumed it was light burn so moved her into the "dark corner" of the flower room. she didn't get any worse. she's got about two or three weeks left, and since it isn't that bad, i'm not worried about her.

#31 vegged for twelve weeks so she is a nice size with a lot of tops and at week three has started doing the same thing! because of her size, i can't really move her into a darker part of the room and now i am wondering if it is light burn. it is just the top cola(s). #31 has probably six to eight (i'd need to count) tops and only is showing this on two or three (they are the ones closest to the light). 400HPS and right now it's about ten inches away from the basically-even canopy. this picture is one of #31's tops:
 

the rest of her looks good. all other SSDDs in the room look great. only #31 and #31A... so since i'm asking mainly about #31-she's in a 5-gallon air-pot with happy frog soil (about a gallon of it is cooked soil with the rest "plain" and two cups of fresh EWC with maybe a few worms still left in there i didn't get out  and that's it).

thanks guys. i've only got one more girl to flower (and her clones) and then i'm taking my break and i wanted this to be a good harvest!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 18, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> I live in a draconian state in the cornfields, so access to anything is non existent. probably another reason to go bananas during promos. Instagram is awesome! I only use it to follow industry folks and seed vendors. So much better than the drama on FB all the time.


We must be neighbors Trich! I can get a lot of the cuts with a lil ingenuity....and while they are nice and all...i prefer to pop beans...I just don't want the same pair of Nike's as the next guy, and the next guy and the next guy...same reason I use IG man! well Stonergirls and Tommy Chong too


----------



## RootzGemini (May 18, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> sunshine daydream- #31A (the A indicates this is her top that rooted) started doing this at week three/four (this is her now and it's taken in the dark with flash):
> View attachment 3684984
> it is only that bit at the top cola and the rest of her looks fine. she's a small clone. i assumed it was light burn so moved her into the "dark corner" of the flower room. she didn't get any worse. she's got about two or three weeks left, and since it isn't that bad, i'm not worried about her.
> 
> ...



I remember you saying it has been over 2 years of cracking ssdd, how many have you gone thru? 31? I know u do not clone. Curious to hear if you found something standout amongst the standout ssdd. Thank you


----------



## limonene (May 18, 2016)

A blueberry hash plant leaf next to a 5 litre bottle. The keeper pheno has the biggest leaves I've ever seen and a ridiculously hench structure - no support necessary for this gal


----------



## undercovergrow (May 18, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> I remember you saying it has been over 2 years of cracking ssdd, how many have you gone thru? 31? I know u do not clone. Curious to hear if you found something standout amongst the standout ssdd. Thank you


in the beginning, i preferred to grow from seed; i now always try to have a few small clones in my corners to fill up my floor space and to help run perpetual. run through my posts, i've put up a lot of SSDD photos and stuff--yeah, i've found a few i really like but i think it's a pretty consistent strain. i'm guessing i've run through six to seven packs... on #35 now and i started counting that way after going through a few packs. ETA: my last male was #34


----------



## RootzGemini (May 18, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> in the beginning, i preferred to grow from seed; i now always try to have a few small clones in my corners to fill up my floor space and to help run perpetual. run through my posts, i've put up a lot of SSDD photos and stuff--yeah, i've found a few i really like but i think it's a pretty consistent strain. i'm guessing i've run through six to seven packs... on #35 now and i started counting that way after going through a few packs. ETA: my last male was #34


Ty. I was simply curious if there was anything extra special, sorry I forgot u started cloning. I bought packs of ssdd bc of u and a few other people on the site, I read everything you posted. 6 to seven packs is amazing. That consistency must be why he is testing as a daddy.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 18, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> Ty. I was simply curious if there was anything extra special, sorry I forgot u started cloning. I bought packs of ssdd bc of u and a few other people on the site, I read everything you posted. 6 to seven packs is amazing. That consistency must be why he is testing as a daddy.


no worries! and no reason to apologize--there are a lot of us on here to keep track of! let me know what you think of the SSDD when you finish a grow of her!


----------



## JDGreen (May 18, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> sunshine daydream- #31A (the A indicates this is her top that rooted) started doing this at week three/four (this is her now and it's taken in the dark with flash):
> View attachment 3684984
> it is only that bit at the top cola and the rest of her looks fine. she's a small clone. i assumed it was light burn so moved her into the "dark corner" of the flower room. she didn't get any worse. she's got about two or three weeks left, and since it isn't that bad, i'm not worried about her.
> 
> ...


Ssdd is such a mag whore lol


----------



## undercovergrow (May 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Ssdd is such a mag whore lol


i've been running all of my SSDD on the same recipe for quite some time--if it was mag, i would've thought #31A would have continued to get worse and would be showing up a bit differently?


----------



## RootzGemini (May 18, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> no worries! and no reason to apologize--there are a lot of us on here to keep track of! let me know what you think of the SSDD when you finish a grow of her!


This is just how I talk, over politeness can be annoying.... I ran one ssdd that was berry chemish, but the sharp flavor kinda faded late in the cure (end of 2 or 3 months) but not potency. I have nerve pain, lower back, if I cut a little early she can be an after work / easy day of work pain fix, sometimes. Usually analytical thinking is out of the question and would prefer to space out n joke around instead of work while consuming ssdd. I don't have her anymore. I have more packs and a stinky stinky male.


----------



## JDGreen (May 18, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> Ty. I was simply curious if there was anything extra special, sorry I forgot u started cloning. I bought packs of ssdd bc of u and a few other people on the site, I read everything you posted. 6 to seven packs is amazing. That consistency must be why he is testing as a daddy.


Ssdd is really os a great strain. Moderate to high yielder. Very consistent whether u get a bubba, bubbashien, appy or chem dom they r all pretty potent, actually probably the bes medical high ive ever had. Which until ssdd was a bad quality lol that was often used to play up weaker strains. Very euphoric heady daze high. The tastes are good mostly a kushy slightly sweet blueberry tastes with some creamy hot buttery notes that ony make sense wen u smoke it urself. 

Only drawbacks are its alittle finicky and some phenos aren't the best cloners. But its got potency, medical value, good to great yield (rare to have both yield and strength), and unique terpenes. 
Yet to find one person who wasn't a happy purchaser of a full pack


----------



## JDGreen (May 18, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> i've been running all of my SSDD on the same recipe for quite some time--if it was mag, i would've thought #31A would have continued to get worse and would be showing up a bit differently?


It may, guano has mag in it i believe. I had to give most of my ssdd phenos alittle extra P,K and mag. Which i attribute to the ssdd cuz it also occurred with my ssdd x wookie testers. Nothing serious, but the flavor and yield r really bulked up with the extra K and Mag


----------



## undercovergrow (May 18, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> This is just how I talk, over politeness can be annoying.... I ran one ssdd that was berry chemish, but the sharp flavor kinda faded late in the cure (end of 2 or 3 months) but not potency. I have nerve pain, lower back, if I cut a little early she can be an after work / easy day of work pain fix, sometimes. Usually analytical thinking is out of the question and would prefer to space out n joke around instead of work while consuming ssdd. I don't have her anymore. I have more packs and a stinky stinky male.


ok, i'll take politeness any day especially in forums where some people can be especially extra grumpy. totally agree with you on the slightly early harvest on SSDD--i was taking her to ten weeks but find nine is her sweet spot on most strains with some doing that eight week mark too. she has a definite "done" look to her that i should post... keep your male pollen if he is still around. i ran some F2s a while back and some were just B smoke but a few were just like an F1 so you should make more seeds.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> It may, guano has mag in it i believe. I had to give most of my ssdd phenos alittle extra P,K and mag. Which i attribute to the ssdd cuz it also occurred with my ssdd x wookie testers. Nothing serious, but the flavor and yield r really bulked up with the extra K and Mag


i appreciate you talking out loud with me on this... yeah, i've got a bit of extra P, K and mag in my soil and that's where that extra gallon of soil is basically at the middle/bottom of my air-pot and why i add it. it's been working out great. the EWC because it is "fresh" has really kept my girls happy... i was thinking if it's a deficiency it's a micro deficiency that i haven't figured out yet. i have only run a few phenos of the SSDD that were mag deprived with the soil i use and they didn't do this...


----------



## Jimsmut (May 18, 2016)

Aruba:

  
Smells like diesel, but not as overwhelming as the OGs or Headband. Several months curing adds heather and lemon, making it smell like lemon ricola. Trichomes have very long stems and tend toward the sandy end of the spectrum.

Tastes very skunky.

Has a soaring stone. Uplifting party time then very relaxing body effects. Potency can compete with anything else I grow...

Grew in lightly amended black gold, about 9 weeks of flower.

Keeper!


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 18, 2016)

Jimsmut said:


> Aruba:
> 
> View attachment 3685070 View attachment 3685071 View attachment 3685072
> Smells like diesel, but not as overwhelming as the OGs or Headband. Several months curing adds heather and lemon, making it smell like lemon ricola. Trichomes have very long stems and tend toward the sandy end of the spectrum.
> ...


Black gold soil...hell you should call that your black gold pheno! Looks fantastic! Been eyeballing that Jahruba and dread bread myself


----------



## VirtualHerd (May 18, 2016)

Thanks for all the info on SSDD. I grabbed a pack, I would have loved to buy more but funds tight, wife.......blah blah. Sounds like there is a good chance one pack will be enough to find something good. This will be added to my ever growing fall grow.


----------



## JDGreen (May 18, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> i appreciate you talking out loud with me on this... yeah, i've got a bit of extra P, K and mag in my soil and that's where that extra gallon of soil is basically at the middle/bottom of my air-pot and why i add it. it's been working out great. the EWC because it is "fresh" has really kept my girls happy... i was thinking if it's a deficiency it's a micro deficiency that i haven't figured out yet. i have only run a few phenos of the SSDD that were mag deprived with the soil i use and they didn't do this...


Try alittle raw kelp meal, has lotsa trace elements. Not too much. Id bet mag though. My only other thoughts would b iron or zinc. But thats rare. Iron sometimes in transition to flower. But yea its prolly a micro nutes if (which mag is) ur bulking up on k and mag and srill getting some yellow speckles or spots


----------



## Amos Otis (May 18, 2016)

Jimsmut said:


> Aruba:


Gorgeous !


----------



## kmog33 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 18, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> JamesBean and GLG, I know he's at other US based banks too but I will be blunt....I have serious memory issues


Any promo codes at these places? Guaranteed shipping?


----------



## JDGreen (May 18, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Any promo codes at these places? Guaranteed shipping?


Both buy 2 get 1 from the freebies list. Thats 33+(sometimes bodhi sneaks in extras) for $161 i belive


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Both buy 2 get 1 from the freebies list. Thats 33+(sometimes bodhi sneaks in extras) for $161 i belive


Yeah I saw that on jamesbean.

GLG website is a little tough to navigate.

Both have best prices I could find. Though GLG looks auction based? Like i said was a poor website.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Try alittle raw kelp meal, has lotsa trace elements. Not too much. Id bet mag though. My only other thoughts would b iron or zinc. But thats rare. Iron sometimes in transition to flower. But yea its prolly a micro nutes if (which mag is) ur bulking up on k and mag and srill getting some yellow speckles or spots


i already add neptune's harvest kelp meal (which smells amazing btw) as part of the cooked soil, however, maybe that would be a good idea to top dress her with a bit. thanks.


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 18, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Yeah I saw that on jamesbean.
> 
> GLG website is a little tough to navigate.
> 
> Both have best prices I could find. Though GLG looks auction based? Like i said was a poor website.


On the left hand side of the website below the promo ads click on browse it will bring up all the breeders.


----------



## BDOGKush (May 18, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Yeah I saw that on jamesbean.
> 
> GLG website is a little tough to navigate.
> 
> Both have best prices I could find. Though GLG looks auction based? Like i said was a poor website.


I like GLG and do my Bodhi purchases through them but you're right their website isn't the most streamline. They have some auctions going right now for some rare Bodhi gear but other than that it's a fixed price.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 18, 2016)

VirtualHerd said:


> Thanks for all the info on SSDD. I grabbed a pack, I would have loved to buy more but funds tight, wife.......blah blah. Sounds like there is a good chance one pack will be enough to find something good. This will be added to my ever growing fall grow.


I have no doubt you will find yourself a keeper, good luck!


----------



## RootzGemini (May 18, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Yeah I saw that on jamesbean.
> 
> GLG website is a little tough to navigate.
> 
> Both have best prices I could find. Though GLG looks auction based? Like i said was a poor website.


Glg shows their bodhi promos via their banners, I just wait for the bodhi banner to show and I click on it for the promos. They are currently having an auction so the packs at the beginning of the page with the black bodhi icon are the auction packs. This is the first I have seen an auction this large so I can Def see why it maybe confusing.


----------



## Junebud! (May 18, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> ahh well, apparently I'm grounded from buying more seeds. untill i pop the 60+ i have already....hard to believe I have impulse control issues! The entire time of her talking I was instantly thinking...."Whelp, she didn't say shit about new equipment...suppose I could make room for a few 4x4 tents and new lighting".......she did also say "if you can magically speed up time, order all you want"...technology to backwards nations could appear magical no?


You guys sound like me my wife said no more beans tooo....... then I was running behind her and grabbing more, geez I've picked up at least 25 more Bohdi packs since she told me no more....


----------



## Vato_504 (May 18, 2016)

My Bohdi gear


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 18, 2016)

Dank#5 303 Genetics (Dank Sinatra(Bodhi) x F2 Aurora #5 NL). I know its not pure Bodhi, but figured id share.


     
At about 1.2EC in DWC right now. Bodhi is definitely my next buy.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 18, 2016)

"Well, you don't spend money on clothes, video games or pimping your ride- buy all the seeds you want. " -My Wife.

I knew there was a reason I married her.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 18, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> "Well, you don't spend money on clothes, video games or pimping your ride- buy all the seeds you want. " -My Wife.
> 
> I knew there was a reason I married her.


She have a sister


----------



## Junebud! (May 18, 2016)

Here is my main list.

Doc d Bandaid Haze f2
Bohdi seeds
Wolf Pack x3
Dream Beaver x2
Sunshine daydream x2
Appalachian super skunk x1
the Fuzz x2
Legend og x snow lotus x1
Silver mountain x2
Dragon fruit x2
Snow Leopard x1
Secret cheif x1
Chem Kasey x1
Bingo pajamas x1
Soraya x1
Goji og x1
Boysenberry hash plant x1
Chocolate trip x1
Purple wookie x1
Mothers Milk x2
Super silver temple x1
Super snow lotus x1
Apollo 11 x1
Ac/DC x 1
Strawberry Mountain x2
Barefoot Dr x1
Cobra Lips x 1
Temple Mountain x2
Sunshine 4 x2
Hashplant 4 x1
Orange Sunshine x1

Strayfox
Samurai x1
Daisey may x1
Care package x1
Temptations x1


----------



## Vato_504 (May 18, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> Here is my main list.
> 
> Doc d Bandaid Haze f2
> Bohdi seeds
> ...


Nice you got the orange sunshine


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 18, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> "Well, you don't spend money on clothes, video games or pimping your ride- buy all the seeds you want. " -My Wife.
> 
> I knew there was a reason I married her.


Plus if she smokes (which I'm assuming she does) she's presented with a lifetimes variety of different smells and flavors. Sounds like you found yourself a keeper. How many packs did ya have to go through to find it?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 18, 2016)

Junebud! said:


> Here is my main list.
> 
> Doc d Bandaid Haze f2
> Bohdi seeds
> ...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 18, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> "Well, you don't spend money on clothes, video games or pimping your ride- buy all the seeds you want. " -My Wife.
> 
> I knew there was a reason I married her.


I bet that you give her some pretty flowers also lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 18, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I bet that you give her some pretty flowers also lol


Yeah she smokes like a chimney so that helps.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 18, 2016)

i couldn't hide buying seeds from my husband but he does not understand how anyone can spend as much as we do on Bodhi seeds...but he does let me buy (within reason) without giving me too much of a hard time. i think he would rather me buy some seeds than a new purse.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 18, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Plus if she smokes (which I'm assuming she does) she's presented with a lifetimes variety of different smells and flavors. Sounds like you found yourself a keeper. How many packs did ya have to go through to find it?


haha thats funny shit


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 18, 2016)

Shoe says he's got a Bodhi drop on its way. I'm interested to see what B man has left. I'm guessing we'll be seeing some new stuff soon. Anyone have an insight as to what he might be working on or things to look out for?


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 18, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Shoe says he's got a Bodhi drop on its way. I'm interested to see what B man has left. I'm guessing we'll be seeing some new stuff soon. Anyone have an insight as to what he might be working on or things to look out for?


One thing I know he's supposed to have new packaging.


----------



## kmog33 (May 18, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> One thing I know he's supposed to have new packaging.


My testers came in a little vial with a rainbow on it lol.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 18, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> i couldn't hide buying seeds from my husband but he does not understand how anyone can spend as much as we do on Bodhi seeds...but he does let me buy (within reason) without giving me too much of a hard time. i think he would rather me buy some seeds than a new purse.


Sit him down, bust out a calculator, and break down for him how much money you'd be spending on weed if you had to buy, as opposed to growing it.

That'll set his mind at ease!


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 18, 2016)

This prob isnt the ideal spot to post this but its the most active thread ive ever seen and thought maybe some would apreciate it ?? When someone said new seed packaging this came to my head. Some vintage seed packaging equip. ?? I think tht would be pretty sweet.. 

http://www.collarcityauctionsonline.com/servlet/List.do?auctionId=205


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 18, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> This prob isnt the ideal spot to post this but its the most active thread ive ever seen and thought maybe some would apreciate it ?? When someone said new seed packaging this came to my head. Some vintage seed packaging equip. ?? I think tht would be pretty sweet..
> 
> http://www.collarcityauctionsonline.com/servlet/List.do?auctionId=205


Yeah if I bought that, I GUARANTEE I wake up in the morning to pee and realize I'm uhm...coated in super glue


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> My testers came in a little vial with a rainbow on it lol.


It wasn't one of those old school 80's coke vials was it? Now Miami Vice and Lethal Weapon 1 are stuck in my head...and now I'm envisioning said vials dipped in wax like a makers mark bottle with some kind of bodhi mark in the wax....hmm...it could be possible i've smoked myself retarded today


----------



## undercovergrow (May 18, 2016)

#29 week four:
 

#25C week eight:
 

#27B harvested at nine weeks, two days drying and needs to be trimmed up more:


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 18, 2016)

I hope my SSDDs are that pretty, very nice job!


----------



## JDGreen (May 18, 2016)

Me bodhi stash


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Me bodhi stashView attachment 3685346


JDBaller should be your new name sir


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 18, 2016)

And because I needed to hit that 100th post so I could feel good about myself...!


----------



## JDGreen (May 18, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> JDBaller should be your new name sir


The stuggle is real....and so is the inner joy Got my first jabbas ready to go into flower. Will be the mom of some jabbashine (jabbas stash x ssdd) My bubba dom pheno of bodhis jabbas stash and @apbx720 bubbashine dom ssdd. Should be a fire cross for jdgreen genes


----------



## RootzGemini (May 18, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Sit him down, bust out a calculator, and break down for him how much money you'd be spending on weed if you had to buy, as opposed to growing it.
> 
> That'll set his mind at ease!


Is your keeper dream lotus close to bd in taste or is it something more to your preference as to why it's your keeper? I am getting this metallic funk with a blue dream finish. I had two that were similar to this, kept one, 3 or 4 dads that were mostly fat leafed, and i lost one to a wagging tail. Thin blue leaves. Not pencil thin, but close. I don't like this metallic taste, but it sure is a powerful sat. I cut one clone early like 8.5 weeks, I still got the bends in my blinds from the paranoia / mental craziness.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> The stuggle is real....and so is the inner joy Got my first jabbas ready to go into flower. Will be the mom of some jabbashine (jabbas stash x ssdd) My bubba dom pheno of bodhis jabbas stash and @apbx720 bubbashine dom ssdd. Should be a fire cross for jdgreen genes


I've been looking for a bubba replacement for years, I need to get these...but these dang appy crosses keep piling up. Let me know when its cured up, I'll bring the steaks!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 18, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> Is your keeper dream lotus close to bd in taste or is it something more to your preference as to why it's your keeper? I am getting this metallic funk with a blue dream finish. I had two that were similar to this, kept one, 3 or 4 dads that were mostly fat leafed, and i lost one to a wagging tail. Thin blue leaves. Not pencil thin, but close. I don't like this metallic taste, but it sure is a powerful sat. I cut one clone early like 8.5 weeks, I still got the bends in my blinds from the paranoia / mental craziness.


Man I have to be honest, I LOVE PARANOIA, it provides some fun times, especially when you're alone sitting in the dark, and everytime your dog tilts its head at a noise you get a wave of panic...


----------



## RootzGemini (May 18, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Man I have to be honest, I LOVE PARANOIA, it provides some fun times, especially when you're alone sitting in the dark, and everytime your dog tilts its head at a noise you get a wave of panic...


You should drink this organic dream lotus in organic coconut oil in your organic bob marley lively up coffee in the am before work. See how many times you look over your shoulder or say what when nobody is talking. I tend to look at it as a challenge.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 18, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> You should drink this organic dream lotus in organic coconut oil in your organic bob marley lively up coffee in the am before work. See how many times you look over your shoulder or say what when nobody is talking. I tend to look at it as a challenge.


challenge accepted!


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 18, 2016)

Looks like I need to add more to my Bodhi collection to keep up.
Cobra Lips
Dank Zappa
Dream Beaver
Goji OG
Guava Hashplant
Love Triangle
Secret Chief
Starflight
TT NL#6 x Appy
White Lotus
WolfPack


----------



## JDGreen (May 18, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I've been looking for a bubba replacement for years, I need to get these...but these dang appy crosses keep piling up. Let me know when its cured up, I'll bring the steaks!


STEAKS! HELL YEAH. I got tortas mayne come on down. The jabbas is gunna be ready in a few weeks. Beautiful in AZ...for now


----------



## RootzGemini (May 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Me bodhi stashView attachment 3685346



That tt nl#6 is supposed to be a skunky stanky pheno of nl. That crossed with the appy I think this might be an undescovered strain as I hear a lot of testers didn't come thru... I'm gonna Crack soon.

My wolfpacks are really spaced internodes, young unsexed, fat leaves. They stink man. My wolfpack, mssxappy, and daddy ssdd stink up my veg where a filter is needed. Actually I needed control once the wolfpacks started getting bigger. I hope you find what you are looking for


----------



## RootzGemini (May 18, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> challenge accepted!


Im curious to see what my apollo 11s will do with my mental state. I loved vortex, so I hope I can get something a little better. I thought I was the only crazy one. Shine on 

Vortex was better than coffee for me...


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 18, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> Im curious to see what my apollo 11s will do with my mental state. I loved vortex, so I hope I can get something a little better. I thought I was the only crazy one. Shine on


haha yeah, my old lady and circle of smokers think I'm f'n nuts...I chase and chase that high that gives you that total fear feeling...even Freddy Kruger would be like "I ain't messing with this dude, he might like it"


----------



## JDGreen (May 18, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> challenge accepted!





RootzGemini said:


> You should drink this organic dream lotus in organic coconut oil in your organic bob marley lively up coffee in the am before work. See how many times you look over your shoulder or say what when nobody is talking. I tend to look at it as a challenge.


Wat?!?


----------



## JDGreen (May 18, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> That tt nl#6 is supposed to be a skunky stanky pheno of nl. That crossed with the appy I think this might be an undescovered strain as I hear a lot of testers didn't come thru... I'm gonna Crack soon.
> 
> My wolfpacks are really spaced internodes, young unsexed, fat leaves. They stink man. My wolfpack, mssxappy, and daddy ssdd stink up my veg where a filter is needed. Actually I needed control once the wolfpacks started getting bigger. I hope you find what you are looking for


Yea i really wanna get to the nl...but my gg4xssdd testers, gotta get in the chem kesey and then im sure.ill have clones shoved my way and i gotta make a whole.space for the orange ssdd hmmm where do i.put the cobra lips.. oop and the dream beaver...shit this was abt the nl wasnt it...hmmmm


----------



## skinny510 (May 18, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> i couldn't hide buying seeds from my husband but he does not understand how anyone can spend as much as we do on Bodhi seeds...but he does let me buy (within reason) without giving me too much of a hard time. i think he would rather me buy some seeds than a new purse.


Your husband smoke too?


----------



## JDGreen (May 18, 2016)

Strain: Sunshine #4
Total terp count: 2.2%
Primary terps: myrcene (8.32 mg/g); limonene (5.9 mg/g); pinene (1.6 mg/g); trace amounts of linalool, fenchol and nerolidol
Judges’ scorecard: 4 (out of 5) for taste; 3.75 for aroma
Competition: Michigan Medical Cannabis Cup, 2015
Awards: 1st Place, Hybrid Flowers (Medical)
Grower: Bodhi Seeds
Lab-tested by: Iron Labs (Walled Lake, MI) and PSI Labs (Ann Arbor)

#Description: A cousin of the popular Girl Scout Cookies, Sunshine #4’s lineage is similar but has added genetics in the form of Pink Panties (an OG x Burma cross), making her lineage look like this: OG Kush x Cherry Pie x Pink Panties. With a parentage like that, it’s no wonder she has the profile of a terpene taco, with all of the major players present—and then some. Taking home a Cup in this summer’s Michigan competition, Sunshine #4 rocked the scales at just over 27% THC.

Wow, i found this...everything sounded great. Just awesome then the #description of the strain happened WTF wow. Like these fuckers didn't even look for the right info.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 18, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Your husband smoke too?


no, he doesn't; he tolerates it. he thinks it all smells like cat piss or skunk when i come out saying, "honey, do you smell the hint of blueberry and what is that, maybe coffee?" he usually looks at me like i'm crazy especially when he hears me telling the girls they smell good and are pretty


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 18, 2016)

Coming along


----------



## JDGreen (May 18, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> no, he doesn't; he tolerates it. he thinks it all smells like cat piss or skunk when i come out saying, "honey, do you smell the hint of blueberry and what is that, maybe coffee?" he usually looks at me like i'm crazy especially when he hears me telling the girls they smell good and are pretty


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Me bodhi stashView attachment 3685346


You sure you have enough seeds there boss?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 18, 2016)

Top is bodhi packs (3 more got stuck in the bag) and bottom is friends, mine and seed companies B crosses.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 18, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3685461
> View attachment 3685463
> 
> Top is bodhi packs (3 more got stuck in the bag) and bottom is friends, mine and seed companies B crosses.


_Nowthatswhatimtalkinbout._


----------



## limonene (May 18, 2016)

seeing as we are all talking about our collections. i put my list on a seed trading forum the other day, glad i did it because it made me realise i DO NoT need any more seeds!
BODHI
sunshine daydream x 2
silver mountain x 2
goji x g13hp
dream beaver
sunshine 4
orange sunshine
love triangle
cobra lips
buddhas hand
the fuzz
purple wookie
wookie hashplant
dragons blood hashplant
little blessings 2
tranqiuil elephantizer v2
lemon d x a11
cali o x a11
headband x a11
godhead
spirit hashplant
sky lotus
super silver hash plant
silver lotus
apollo 13 gorilla arm x snow lotus
blueberry mountain
wolf pack
jungle spice
space monkey
GOOEYBREEDER
Zinn x berry mania
berry mania
psychopatch
Kona sunset
purple mayhem
EXOTIC
kimbo kush
orange cream
citrique
TGA
agent orange
third dimension
SNOWHIGH
high voltage
purple columbian haze
true gangster kush
SONIC SEEDS
jacks cleaner x pursang
JTR x shimla
pursang 6 x pursang9
pursang haze x pursang 6
DYNASTY
pineapple fields
honey badger haze
spiderbite v2
soliloqueen

Then randoms that i have, cant list them all but here are some
Gorilla bubble bx2, selene, herebei x jackberry, herijuana, long bottom leaf, Bear, starfighter f2 x lbl, sfv og x lbl, sour banana sherbet, sour blueberry, SLH, blood orange x genius thai, diesel krush, cheese x diesel krush, aliendog f5, g13 lime, black cherry soda bx2, gorilla goo, clementine x tropoli wicked.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 18, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3685461
> View attachment 3685463
> 
> Top is bodhi packs (3 more got stuck in the bag) and bottom is friends, mine and seed companies B crosses.


You have no clue how many people are lookin at their monitor with their heads upside down right now


----------



## ForRealz (May 19, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> I still got the bends in my blinds from the paranoia / mental craziness.





Phatlewtz said:


> I LOVE PARANOIA, especially when you're alone sitting in the dark, and everytime your dog tilts its head at a noise you get a wave of panic...





undercovergrow said:


> "honey, do you smell the hint of blueberry and what is that, maybe coffee?" he usually looks at me like i'm crazy especially when he hears me telling the girls they smell good and are pretty


You gentlemen, and lady, are great and got me chuckling to myself !!! I guess we all get a little "Crazy Train," "Paranoid," and I love you "Sweet Leaf" when it comes to thine nuggetry !


----------



## limonene (May 19, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> You gentlemen, and lady, are great and got me chuckling to myself !!! I guess we all get a little "Crazy Train," "Paranoid," and I love you "Sweet Leaf" when it comes to thine nuggetry !


Hehe black sabbath are form my home town, we all speak like ozzy! Sharon the dog did a shit on the sofa sharon.


----------



## ForRealz (May 19, 2016)

Sharon, this is me Bodhi, Sharon


----------



## ForRealz (May 19, 2016)

limonene said:


> Hehe black sabbath are form my home town, we all speak like ozzy! Sharon the dog did a shit on the sofa sharon.


Haha I knew I liked you for a reason, mate! My buddy knows the Osbournes cuz he went to rehab in Malibu w (anonymous) Osbourne! I aint met em though...


----------



## ForRealz (May 19, 2016)

And where is @mucha_mota ?! Was he ze victim of a major kok-block-ing conspiracy as a result of that perpetrator antagonizing him and then using his "mod" power to hit him wit ze ban hammer after he defended himself against said onslaught?! This would be veeeery soft serve move if so, yezz?


----------



## littlegiant (May 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3685461
> View attachment 3685463
> 
> Top is bodhi packs (3 more got stuck in the bag) and bottom is friends, mine and seed companies B crosses.


Hey come on! I had to stand on my head to check out all your Bodhi gear .Gettin too old for this shit...


----------



## limonene (May 19, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Haha I knew I liked you for a reason, mate! My buddy knows the Osbournes cuz he went to rehab in Malibu w (anonymous) Osbourne! I aint met em though...


when i was about 18 i was pals with tony iomis son, he used to top load his joints like a mother fucker lol


----------



## hillbill (May 19, 2016)

Have 3 cobra lips out of the dirt 5 days, first Bodhi. Need to see what all the fuss is about. The Fuzz, Secret Chief and Space Monkey are waiting. Takes time in my 2x2 veg tent.


----------



## JDGreen (May 19, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> You sure you have enough seeds there boss?


Honestly i want so many more lol. Im trying hard to get to them. This is y more of u need to move out west where its warm. I need people to collectivise with . Only got one awesom dude to share cuts with.

And as u may have noticed there r some serious bean collectors here. All the dudes running sog, they can churn some beans, i run 5 gal seedlings and 7-10gal pots now so turnover is lower.


----------



## BDOGKush (May 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> This is y more of u need to move out west where its warm. I need people to collectivise with . Only got one awesom dude to share cuts with.


Been in AZ most of my life


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Honestly i want so many more lol. Im trying hard to get to them. This is y more of u need to move out west where its warm. I need people to collectivise with . Only got one awesom dude to share cuts with.
> 
> And as u may have noticed there r some serious bean collectors here. All the dudes running sog, they can churn some beans, i run 5 gal seedlings and 7-10gal pots now so turnover is lower.


im out west 

PS... I was a few beers deep last night when I posted the beans. Had no idea what you guys meant about "looking upside down at the screen". Oops. Didn't know they were upside down!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 19, 2016)

I don't think I'll be able to leave Ohio for a long time, if I leave people will get stuck smoking bunk ass Michigan gear or something, and we can't have that!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 19, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> Is your keeper dream lotus close to bd in taste or is it something more to your preference as to why it's your keeper? I am getting this metallic funk with a blue dream finish. I had two that were similar to this, kept one, 3 or 4 dads that were mostly fat leafed, and i lost one to a wagging tail. Thin blue leaves. Not pencil thin, but close. I don't like this metallic taste, but it sure is a powerful sat. I cut one clone early like 8.5 weeks, I still got the bends in my blinds from the paranoia / mental craziness.


It's different than the Blue Dream cut I have. Some similarities, but it has a grapefruit note to it that I don't pick up from the BD. Same structure (super stretchy), yield, leaves, etc. I remember one of the females being broad leafed as well. It was nice too, but had more of a musky smell/taste to it.


----------



## ShyGuru (May 19, 2016)

@Bob Zmuda being younger and tech savvy, I just turned off the auto rotate on my phone so no standing on my head for me lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 19, 2016)

Jesus, you cats have got a ton of B packs! My list pales in comparison, but I have a few gems in the mix...

Lucky Charms x 1
Silver Mountain x 1
Satsuma x 1
Sunshine Daydream x 2
Blueberry Hill x 1
Gogi OG x 1
Dream Lotus x 1
Sour Diesel x Snow Lotus (5 pack)

F2's ( a few of each from a fine farmer friend)

Deep Line Alchemy
Black Triangle
Lucky Charms
Niburu
Appalachian Thunderfuck
Blackberry Lotus


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 19, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I don't think I'll be able to leave Ohio for a long time, if I leave people will get stuck smoking bunk ass Michigan gear or something, and we can't have that!


I'm in southern Indiana. Us Midwesterners have to stick together! If it wasn't for me no one near me would get to try any of these genetics other than the uber expensive clone only stuff we get shipped from Colorado. Hell everywhere I go I dab some first timer out and ruin their day. They call my concentrates Space Weed, or Daywrecker. Lmfao people be hesitant to even chief with me....


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 19, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> I'm in southern Indiana. Us Midwesterners have to stick together! If it wasn't for me no one near me would get to try any of these genetics other than the uber expensive clone only stuff we get shipped from Colorado. Hell everywhere I go I dab some first timer out and ruin their day. They call my concentrates Space Weed, or Daywrecker. Lmfao people be hesitant to even chief with me....


Agreed buddy! Yeah we get a lot of that clone only from Cali/colo too, pretty rare i'm impressed with it, but I'm a snob too....i do like matching up against a clone only bag tho, usually they get pissed when I say a hundred bucks? fuck man I'd give you an even 12gs for that!


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I don't think I'll be able to leave Ohio for a long time, if I leave people will get stuck smoking bunk ass Michigan gear or something, and we can't have that!


To be fair, gg4 is a Michigan strain, and I have a couple of grower buddies out there that put out fire all the time. So you have some freedom of movement


----------



## JDGreen (May 19, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> I'm in southern Indiana. Us Midwesterners have to stick together! If it wasn't for me no one near me would get to try any of these genetics other than the uber expensive clone only stuff we get shipped from Colorado. Hell everywhere I go I dab some first timer out and ruin their day. They call my concentrates Space Weed, or Daywrecker. Lmfao people be hesitant to even chief with me....


I lived in southern Indiana for 23years. Where at mayne. I cant wait to get back to see the old fam. 
@BDOGKush MY MAN! Pm me sometime well meet up sometime and burn one, talk abt thing

@Bob Zmuda u in cali right, north? 

@st0wandgrow really, sitting there with ur nibiru, lucky charms, DLA, and dream lotus LMAO like u really jealous of shit. Most of my stuffs still available if im not.mistaken. i do have the coveted orange ssdd and leftover testers2-3 of a few packs. But those r like amazing rare snags.


----------



## JDGreen (May 19, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> To be fair, gg4 is a Michigan strain, and I have a couple of grower buddies out there that put out fire all the time. So you have some freedom of movement


Being from Indiana, theres a fair amouof good natured shit talking that goes between MI, IN and OH. Lol just for the record. IN slings that underground bomb. I believe chemdawg was first brought outta the shadows at deercreek theater in nobelsville. Bubblegum sheet. F*** deathstar and ur green crack OH, amd MI gg4 was a lucky accident. Lol

That should start some shit rigjt there LMAO

Jk, all in good fun. We got a nice collective region theres that the cali and CO folks think they got on lock. Kentucky down there got some fire too, they just dont brag abt it


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 19, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> And where is @mucha_mota ?! Was he ze victim of a major kok-block-ing conspiracy as a result of that perpetrator antagonizing him and then using his "mod" power to hit him wit ze ban hammer after he defended himself against said onslaught?! This would be veeeery soft serve move if so, yezz?
> View attachment 3685545


Mucha was banned by admin for being a older banned member and violating forum rules. Sorry if this ruffles your feathers.


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Being from Indiana, theres a fair amouof good natured shit talking that goes between MI, IN and OH. Lol just for the record. IN slings that underground bomb. I believe chemdawg was first brought outta the shadows at deercreek theater in nobelsville. Bubblegum sheet. F*** deathstar and ur green crack OH, amd MI gg4 was a lucky accident. Lol
> 
> That should start some shit rigjt there LMAO
> 
> Jk, all in good fun. We got a nice collective region theres that the cali and CO folks think they got on lock. Kentucky down there got some fire too, they just dont brag abt it


Well I'm certainly keeping that fire on lock down here!


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> Mucha was banned by admin for being a older banned member and violating forum rules. Sorry if this ruffles your feathers.


So he was banned for being banned?


----------



## JDGreen (May 19, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> Mucha was banned by admin for being a older banned member and violating forum rules. Sorry if this ruffles your feathers.


No mucha! Damns. Second chance, Second chance lol

Ne way. Im curious. Im thinkin abt raising a few chickens cuz i like eggs and chicken and it got me thinking, i kno u hippies (especially cali hippies) got some farmer marketing ass ways of pulling an extra $20-50 a month. Come on share.


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

First top bubba X Durban.




















havin a hard time doing its calyx justice.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kindnug (May 19, 2016)

I move my chicken coop's every year(oct-nov), so I can plant there the next year.
I start plants late may/early june and water with compost tea when they get 1-2 ft tall.

I don't like brown eggs, so they always get sold or given to family/friends.


----------



## kindnug (May 19, 2016)

Was it in the same room as the caitlyn cookiewreck?


----------



## JDGreen (May 19, 2016)

kindnug said:


> I move my chicken coop's every year(oct-nov), so I can plant there the next year.
> I start plants late may/early june and water with compost tea when they get 1-2 ft tall.
> 
> I don't like brown eggs, so they always get sold or given to family/friends.


Good idea. Their shit is some bomb fertilizer


----------



## JDGreen (May 19, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> First top bubba X Durban.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hows the nose on the bubba durbs. The dub.


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hows the nose on the bubba durbs. The dub.


This one is bubba Dom. Coffee with a hint of poison. The second pheno/my favorite smells like poison fuel bubba dank lol.


----------



## budLIFE60 (May 19, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I don't think I'll be able to leave Ohio for a long time, if I leave people will get stuck smoking bunk ass Michigan gear or something, and we can't have that!


Hey there now...


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 19, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So he was banned for being banned?



Yes and violating forum rules


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yes and violating forum rules


Got it. Sry, the wording confused me.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 19, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> To be fair, gg4 is a Michigan strain, and I have a couple of grower buddies out there that put out fire all the time. So you have some freedom of movement


You must not know how much ohio and michigan love each other


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Was it in the same room as the caitlyn cookiewreck?


Yep. The cw just started kicking them out mid week 8. So most of the stuff in here is already done. The nanners look sterile as well but you never know. The bodhi is right next to the cw and no seeds other than the branch at the bottom I intentionally pollinated several weeks ago with my Tahoe master male.


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> You must not know how much ohio and michigan love each other


Yeah I think I'm missing part of this haha.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 19, 2016)

budLIFE60 said:


> Hey there now...


I should apologize for my good natured Michigan bashing....but they beat it into me when I went to OSU...and now that I grow wouldn't you believe that I regret not doing botany/agriculture courses?


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 19, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I think I'm missing part of this haha.


A very large sports rivalry between Ohio State (my alum) and Michigan 

however, the green can bring anyone together, even Clevelanders and Detroiters


----------



## JDGreen (May 19, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> You must not know how much ohio and michigan love each other


OH,MI,IL and IN r best friend states. I love u OH,skyline chili fo life


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> OH,MI,IL and IN r best friend states. I love u OHView attachment 3685725,skyline chili fo life


haha i just ate that lastnight man, my dog will mow the lawn for a bite!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 19, 2016)

All 4 of our states have a shitty amount of snow, that is certainly a bond we share!


----------



## JDGreen (May 19, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> A very large sports rivalry between Ohio State (my alum) and Michigan
> 
> however, the green can bring anyone together, even Clevelanders and Detroiters


Cant neither one of u play basketball. And wen was ur last super bowl(that goes for ur Browns,Bengals and Lions) lol

U guys r great, really. I live for the dank and the sports

Edit: i will concede. Congratulations on the Cavs killer win. Making some strides while the pacers waste paul george


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Cant neither one of u play basketball. And wen was ur last super bowl(that goes for ur Browns,Bengals and Lions) lol
> 
> U guys r great, really. I live for the dank and the sports


Well, the NBA Championship is ours to lose...*again* , the indians had a shot back in 95 but then they went on strike, so now i hope baseball goes under and won't watch it, the browns....well we have a special saying for those guys...."There's always next year"


----------



## JDGreen (May 19, 2016)

Back to the dank

Some ssdd x wookie appy dom? I call her burnin love, abt a week into her swell job


 


Dream beaver, just started swelling a day or so ago..thinkin shes a maui haze dom


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Back to the dank
> 
> Some ssdd x wookie appy dom? I call her burnin love, abt a week into her swell job
> 
> ...


those are some pretty plants homie


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Cant neither one of u play basketball.


Basketball is my least favorite sport, but I have to ask.... when was the last time the Pacers won a championship, and when was the last time the Hoosiers won an NCAA title? 

Pistons= 2004
MI State Spartans= 2000

I will concede football. The Lions suck, and most likely will forever. College football though? Good luck Indiana!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Basketball is my least favorite sport, but I have to ask.... when was the last time the Pacers won a championship, and when was the last time the Hoosiers won an NCAA title?
> 
> Pistons= 2004
> MI State Spartans= 2000
> ...


Yes you guys certainl own those guys in the big 10! And I'm ashamed to admit, you will probably own the buckeyes too this year...hard point to concede,...just do us a favor...make sure Bama don't win againi!


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 19, 2016)

Hahaha the "worst state ever " shirts always have me dying during OSU/Mich games...by the way Go Blue!!


----------



## JDGreen (May 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Basketball is my least favorite sport, but I have to ask.... when was the last time the Pacers won a championship, and when was the last time the Hoosiers won an NCAA title?
> 
> Pistons= 2004
> MI State Spartans= 2000
> ...


Iol i love it. The Hoosiers always pull talent dispite the much more heavily funded MI and OH schools, but they have a thing for blowin it in the tournament. And the pacers jeez..i was getting excited for the team they built, then they blew it up, now built back up and we got rid of that shit of a coach.....look out i see big things....however im a gb packers fan lol ever since brett farve

Lovin the shit talkin. Lions suck forever...never tired of hearing that.

Pacer yet to win an "NBA" title pfff
And hoosiers (1940, 1953, 1976, 1981, 1987)


----------



## ForRealz (May 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> OH,MI,IL and IN r best friend states.


Hi my best friend, states! Im an Ill$ide strangler who always bring da ill-noize!

Do work tonight, boys...


----------



## ForRealz (May 19, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sorry if this ruffles your feathers.


Ba - KOK !!!


----------



## ForRealz (May 19, 2016)

@JDGreen Did you ever fux wit da KOK ? Haha... Kilroy's On Kirkwood. Or Nick's, or Jungle Room, or Kilroy's Sports, or Bear's Place?


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 19, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Hi my best friend, states! Im an Ill$ide strangler who always bring da ill-noize!
> 
> Do work tonight, boys...
> 
> View attachment 3685775


 I'm from Illinois originally. What part you in? Love hearing that there are others like me out here. Also a Blues fan! I went to high school in StLouis area for a few years. Looks like the Midwest loves Bodhi! Maybe we can get him to take a tour of each of our wonderful states lol....


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 19, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Hi my best friend, states! Im an Ill$ide strangler who always bring da ill-noize!
> 
> Do work tonight, boys...
> 
> View attachment 3685775


 Is St. Louis Blues still a team? idk I don't watch hockey anymore.

I have a brett hull rookie card, when he was on cgy flames. Got all the rookies from that era.


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

Wish I could get better pics of the monster bubba X Durban.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

Despite it being the largest by a long shot. It's looking/smelling like its the least heavy of bunch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForRealz (May 19, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> What part you in? Love hearing that there are others like me out here. Also a Blues fan! I went to high school in StLouis area for a few years. Looks like the Midwest loves Bodhi! Maybe we can get him to take a tour of each of our wonderful states lol....


Yes! A tour is def in order!!! Right across from the huSTLe... LGB, brotha!



D_Urbmon said:


> Is St. Louis Blues still a team? idk I don't watch hockey anymore.
> 
> I have a brett hull rookie card, when he was on cgy flames. Got all the rookies from that era.


Haha yeah they are in Conference Finals playing Sharks tonight series tied 1-1 playing @ San Jose. They gon win da cup this year for first time in franchise history... Brett Hull was the man! That is cool you still got that rookie card, impressive!!!

My buddy met Brett Hull out at bar in STL couple years back...swears he is a dick, But my buddy is very good at rubbing folks the wrong way when he is inebriated soo I take his perspective on that encounter w grain of salt...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I lived in southern Indiana for 23years. Where at mayne. I cant wait to get back to see the old fam.
> @BDOGKush MY MAN! Pm me sometime well meet up sometime and burn one, talk abt thing
> 
> @Bob Zmuda u in cali right, north?
> ...


Yessir. I'm exactly where the state "bends" on the east side.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Back to the dank
> 
> Some ssdd x wookie appy dom? I call her burnin love, abt a week into her swell job
> 
> ...


Do you have any vag pics of your beaver? Sorry, vege... I have a couple comming in and the fan leaves are noticeably different than all of my other strains... A little pale and the veins stand out.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 19, 2016)




----------



## GrayeVOx (May 19, 2016)

Got my latest order in from JBC today. 

Last night I popped
3 Chem kesey
3 dank Sinatra
3 legend og X SL
3 heaven mtn
3 Perkins cannatonic
3 secret chief


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 19, 2016)

Anyone try the Triad before?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 19, 2016)

Probably cant tell from my shitty little pics! I can tell the beaver apart just from looking at the fan leaves... I am about to clone off of them tonight. Any idea what pheno I have, I will probably have to wait until they start flowering...


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 19, 2016)

MSU is the best agricultural School in the nation, watch what you say about Michigan before you get smacked with the big mitten! Just kidding, I like the rivalries but I don't like you talking shit about no good smoke here because I'm holding down the Bodhi fire son. I have seen quality drop in the cities but out here in The Boondocks it's still fire, at least in my garden...


----------



## RootzGemini (May 19, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> haha yeah, my old lady and circle of smokers think I'm f'n nuts...I chase and chase that high that gives you that total fear feeling...even Freddy Kruger would be like "I ain't messing with this dude, he might like it"


Touch screen is the death to my sanity.... have u tried jack the ripper?



st0wandgrow said:


> It's different than the Blue Dream cut I have. Some similarities, but it has a grapefruit note to it that I don't pick up from the BD. Same structure (super stretchy), yield, leaves, etc. I remember one of the females being broad leafed as well. It was nice too, but had more of a musky smell/taste to it.


Stow, thank you, that sounds like it tastes good. I won't give up on it then, I'll just take a break this time around. I have another blueberry in mind. I heard people didn't like Blueberry Hill, but she has been callin my name since 2011 or 2012.


----------



## apbx720 (May 19, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> After vaping on various Jabbas Stash nugs I've come to an early conclusion that I'm just not feeling it the same way I do the GuavaHP, Pure Kush Suge x 88 g13/hp or Deep Line Alchemy 3.
> 
> Don't get me wrong it's good herbage. Looks nice, smells nice, tastes good. It just doesn't vibe with me the same way. Many of you know I'm all about the vibe. Who knows maybe I'll feel differently after the cure develops a little but I'm not initially in love like I was with some of the others.


Sry bro i realize this post is long forgotten already lol, im tryna catch up on the thread after being gone a few days. 

Bro did u have trouble curing up the js?? I guess i kinda havent nailed it down or something. The green pheno that i kept, it just wnt cure up to how good it smells while its on the plant. Its like when it on the plant its so fire, but after cure its kinda just blah. 3 times ive failed in this way. Is it just me??

But i totally feel u tho, some strains just vibe really good w me and others not so much. For this reason i get acused of being a "weed snob". Its not a quality issue, its sometimes i guess i dnt mesh well w certain strains. I cant figure out which is it w the js, because everyone else loves it, and i wanna love it too lol its just so good until u cut it off the plant


----------



## apbx720 (May 19, 2016)

reefer.m4dness said:


> Friend gave me a clone smells fantastic Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus.My room smells like something died and left a truck load of lemons behind.
> View attachment 3682680 View attachment 3682681 View attachment 3682682


Lol did u snap a pic of yr lady coming out the shower and use it as yr avatar?....


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Do you have any vag pics of your beaver? Sorry, vege... I have a couple comming in and the fan leaves are noticeably different than all of my other strains... A little pale and the veins stand out.


Vag pics .


----------



## apbx720 (May 19, 2016)

calicat said:


> New product I acquired during Green Week on 4/20. http://doctorzymes.com/ I just got done testing it in the danger area on some clones where fungus gnats were allowed to thrive. It does not affect the vitality of the leaves or roots. And it works on fungus gnats. The other claims will take some time because I want to only introduce what they are claiming it works on.
> 
> Oh the rep told me it kills fleas and ticks on contact. We dropped it on an isolated tick. Not sure on the fleas yet.


I checked out yr link. Looks legit but Im always scared by stuff that says fungucide. Will it kill my good fungus/beneficials??


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 19, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Sry bro i realize this post is long forgotten already lol, im tryna catch up on the thread after being gone a few days.
> 
> Bro did u have trouble curing up the js?? I guess i kinda havent nailed it down or something. The green pheno that i kept, it just wnt cure up to how good it smells while its on the plant. Its like when it on the plant its so fire, but after cure its kinda just blah. 3 times ive failed in this way. Is it just me??
> 
> But i totally feel u tho, some strains just vibe really good w me and others not so much. For this reason i get acused of being a "weed snob". Its not a quality issue, its sometimes i guess i dnt mesh well w certain strains. I cant figure out which is it w the js, because everyone else loves it, and i wanna love it too lol its just so good until u cut it off the plant


No trouble curing here but you know exactly what I'm sayin.  We are the gardeners and we get to pick and chose..... and so much variety even between phenotypes in a single strain. 

Yeah there's nothing wrong with the Jabba it certainly does the job, I'm just not in love. I told one of my friends the Guava HP really hits my mental g spot haha. Only way I could think to describe it at the time. It's like when you go out with a pretty lady and you think she's great in every way, she thinks the same of you but you just don't have that natural chemistry so it doesn't work knowmsayin? 

Kickin myself in the butt for not germinating the guavahashplant along with the Dragonsblood f3 testers. It really is my new fav. I'm clutching onto these last 2 nugs of it saving them like they're my nuts!


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 19, 2016)

How is Bodhi actually pronounced ? Is it like "Bo D" or "Bo die" "Bowd he" "Boody" ..


----------



## apbx720 (May 19, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Just put 3 more cowbell seeds in da water, can't wait. I've never smoked cookie strains, looking forward to see what the hype is all about... 4 months to go...


with any luck, this is the more cowbells u are looking forward to...  This one is all OG- pine cedar earthy menthol w a touch of lemon. And a whole lotta burnt rubber after 9 weeks. This one was taken at 72 days. Scissor hash is full on 88g13hp style, meaning its damn near full melt right off the scissor


----------



## RootzGemini (May 19, 2016)

Tablet camera sucks. So many have 12 or 13 in a pack. One or two beans go a long way for the consumer. Bodhi is for the consumer, good man.


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> with any luck, this is the more cowbells u are looking forward to...View attachment 3685923 View attachment 3685926View attachment 3685925 View attachment 3685927This one is all OG- pine cedar earthy menthol w a touch of lemon. And a whole lotta burnt rubber after 9 weeks. This one was taken at 72 days. Scissor hash is full on 88g13hp style, meaning its damn near full melt right off the scissor


That looks great.


----------



## JDGreen (May 19, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> @JDGreen Did you ever fux wit da KOK ? Haha... Kilroy's On Kirkwood. Or Nick's, or Jungle Room, or Kilroy's Sports, or Bear's Place?


Who doesnt love Kilroys  yeah man, so many friends in Bloomington and my uncle lives on lake lemon abt 30-40min out.


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> How is Bodhi actually pronounced ? Is it like "Bo D" or "Bo die" "Bowd he" "Boody"


I've always said "bow Dee"


----------



## apbx720 (May 19, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> No trouble curing here but you know exactly what I'm sayin.  We are the gardeners and we get to pick and chose..... and so much variety even between phenotypes in a single strain.
> 
> Yeah there's nothing wrong with the Jabba it certainly does the job, I'm just not in love. I told one of my friends the Guava HP really hits my mental g spot haha. Only way I could think to describe it at the time. It's like when you go out with a pretty lady and you think she's great in every way, she thinks the same of you but you just don't have that natural chemistry so it doesn't work knowmsayin?
> 
> Kickin myself in the butt for not germinating the guavahashplant along with the Dragonsblood f3 testers. It really is my new fav. I'm clutching onto these last 2 nugs of it saving them like they're my nuts!


I feel u man! That jabba IS a great strain and loved by many! But i guess i cant have every strain as the favorite :/


----------



## BDOGKush (May 19, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> How is Bodhi actually pronounced ? Is it like "Bo D" or "Bo die" "Bowd he" "Boody"


It's pronounced "Bow Dee"


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 19, 2016)

I always thought it was "Bo Dhee" with a super soft almost non existent h sound in there. but still there.


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I always thought it was "Bo Dhee" with a super soft almost non existent h sound in there. but still there.


This


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 19, 2016)

Its Bodhi like from Point Break brah!


----------



## JDGreen (May 19, 2016)

@MustangStudFarm my db leaves look like snow lotus leaves. Total Christmas tree structure. My veg pics are of littles. But ill get u a cpl. Look abit more saty than urs


----------



## RootzGemini (May 19, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> It's pronounced "Bow Dee"


Like Bow your head, dee? Are bowdie, bowdie? Like the rappers say.

Bo-D


----------



## JDGreen (May 19, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Its Bodhi like from Point Break brah!


Like the tree brah


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 19, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Damn yo my Jabbas Stash #3 is throwing bananas right in the center of the top buds again this run, just like last time. So I guess it wasn't from the photoperiod interruption. Anyone else run into this with any phenos on the Jabba?
> 
> View attachment 3683801
> View attachment 3683802
> ...


I found a silver mnt and prayer tower indy that had nanners, but they were undesirable phenos, so it was no sweat really... Barley worth mentioning in my opinion.


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> Like Bow your head, dee? Are bowdie, bowdie? Like the rappers say.
> 
> Bo-D


Bow like bow and arrow

Although I like bowdee too. Like bowser. Lol.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 19, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I found a silver mnt and prayer tower indy that had nanners, but they were undesirable phenos, so it was no sweat really... Barley worth mentioning in my opinion.


I'm hopin that's the case. They got the axe anyways.  s'all good, man


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> @MustangStudFarm my db leaves look like snow lotus leaves. Total Christmas tree structure. My veg pics are of littles. But ill get u a cpl. Look abit more saty than urs


Beaver is back in stock and I want to run a whole pack this time! Thank you, I am looking for a sativa leaner. I probably dont have the Mawi then... Oh, I got a pack of sativa Prayer Tower this time!


----------



## apbx720 (May 19, 2016)

limonene said:


> seeing as we are all talking about our collections. i put my list on a seed trading forum the other day, glad i did it because it made me realise i DO NoT need any more seeds!
> BODHI
> sunshine daydream x 2
> silver mountain x 2
> ...


----------



## akhiymjames (May 19, 2016)

Like Bodie from The Wire...wish they would bring that back


----------



## abalonehx (May 19, 2016)




----------



## RootzGemini (May 19, 2016)

You kno it's fire when ppl have 10 plus packs and don't kno how to say his name.


----------



## althor (May 19, 2016)

Who has grown Angelica and what should I expect?


----------



## JDGreen (May 19, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Beaver is back in stock and I want to run a whole pack this time! Thank you, I am looking for a sativa leaner. I probably dont have the Mawi then... Oh, I got a pack of sativa Prayer Tower this time!


If someone else has a pineapple citrus dank pheno let me kno. Its like 90% pineapple 8% stinky dank 2% sour. Lol


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> You kno it's fire when ppl have 10 plus packs and don't kno how to say his name.


lol...


----------



## BDOGKush (May 19, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> Like Bow your head, dee? Are bowdie, bowdie? Like the rappers say.
> 
> Bo-D


Bow like bow and arrow


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> If someone else has a pineapple citrus dank pheno let me kno. Its like 90% pineapple 8% stinky dank 2% sour. Lol


This is one of the better Dream Beaver write ups that I came across, it's ICMag. I dont know if you have to be a member to see the pics over there?





https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=261430


----------



## JDGreen (May 19, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Bow like bow and arrow


Like dwayne bowe? Lol just kidding 

@MustangStudFarm heres some leaf pics onmy budding db. They have a semi fat middle, thin connection point. Also the center 3 fingers want to jet forward, i noticed this on my.snowlotus dom jabbas aswell. She could use some water. The veg leaves look alittle more typical and u may not notice til flower. Its my only pheno and female and ive been trying to find how common the pineapple smell is in this strain


----------



## mendokush (May 19, 2016)

limonene said:


> seeing as we are all talking about our collections. i put my list on a seed trading forum the other day, glad i did it because it made me realise i DO NoT need any more seeds!
> BODHI
> sunshine daydream x 2
> silver mountain x 2
> ...


@limonene you should let me get that Kona Sunset brother lol... GooeyBreeder puts out fire and most of his gear is heavily worked


----------



## BDOGKush (May 19, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> This is one of the better Dream Beaver write ups that I came across, it's ICMag. I dont know if you have to be a member to see the pics over there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find, looks like he got pretty consistent phenos.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> This one is all OG- pine cedar earthy menthol w a touch of lemon. And a whole lotta burnt rubber after 9 weeks. r


 Oh, well, at least she _looks _pretty, Real pretty. 



RootzGemini said:


> Like Bow your head, dee? Are bowdie, bowdie? Like the rappers say.
> 
> Bo-D


I've always thought it was Bow-dye, like bow tie. Somehow bow-dee doesn't sound as potent.....


----------



## RootzGemini (May 19, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Bow like bow and arrow


I was actually kinda tryin to be jerky bc u didn't pick one of his annunciation choices. The first was bo-d. U chose a homonym so I chose to be a clown


----------



## RootzGemini (May 19, 2016)

Hahaha this great. Hahaha Amos... best explanation.

[boh-dee]

noun, Buddhism.
1.
supreme knowledge or enlightenment


----------



## limonene (May 19, 2016)

mendokush said:


> @limonene you should let me get that Kona Sunset brother lol... GooeyBreeder puts out fire and most of his gear is heavily worked


If you want to try it out you're more than welcome to a couple of beans pal


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Oh, well, at least she _looks _pretty, Real pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always thought it was Bow-dye, like bow tie. Somehow bow-dee doesn't sound as potent.....


Lol. Bow DIE!!!


----------



## RootzGemini (May 19, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol. Bow DIE!!!


It's not as potent If u don't say die....


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> It's not as potent If u don't say die....


EXCLAIM DIIIIEEEE!!!!


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

Or you die...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RootzGemini (May 19, 2016)

Its so positive here...

Has starflight been documented? I tried getting on breedbay many times since 2012. Never activated. I did everything everyone said to do here and another site. I can research well if I can get access. I don't really like asking so many questions, I'd rather get answers on my own, but cannot.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Or you die...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...or, because it's 'killer' weed [ goji og ]


----------



## limonene (May 19, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> Its so positive here...
> 
> Has starflight been documented? I tried getting on breedbay many times since 2012. Never activated. I did everything everyone said to do here and another site. I can research well if I can get access. I don't really like asking so many questions, I'd rather get answers on my own, but cannot.


I'm friends with the owner of bbay, put my tag as reference and I'll tell him to look out for you.


----------



## RootzGemini (May 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> ...or, because it's 'killer' weed [ goji og ]


Damn Amos, I knew you were getting at something with that post, I just couldn't quite grab it... 

Bo-DIE for the win


----------



## RootzGemini (May 19, 2016)

limonene said:


> I'm friends with the owner of bbay, put my tag as reference and I'll tell him to look out for you.


Thank you so very kindly


----------



## akhiymjames (May 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Like dwayne bowe? Lol just kidding
> 
> @MustangStudFarm heres some leaf pics onmy budding db. They have a semi fat middle, thin connection point. Also the center 3 fingers want to jet forward, i noticed this on my.snowlotus dom jabbas aswell. She could use some water. The veg leaves look alittle more typical and u may not notice til flower. Its my only pheno and female and ive been trying to find how common the pineapple smell is in this strainView attachment 3685969
> View attachment 3685972


Did you notice the double serration on the longest leaf finger??? Hate awesome don't see that trait much


----------



## budLIFE60 (May 19, 2016)

here's a little sneak peak of my favorite love dawg pheno. Day 49 flower. Should be coming down soon.  love those buds


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

limonene said:


> I'm friends with the owner of bbay, put my tag as reference and I'll tell him to look out for you.


Can you tell him to approve mine lol.


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> If someone else has a pineapple citrus dank pheno let me kno. Its like 90% pineapple 8% stinky dank 2% sour. Lol


That's some f'n rainman math there buddy!


----------



## JDGreen (May 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Did you notice the double serration on the longest leaf finger??? Hate awesome don't see that trait much


U mean the double edged part on the top, yeah not super common


----------



## mendokush (May 19, 2016)

limonene said:


> If you want to try it out you're more than welcome to a couple of beans pal


That's very kind of you brother


----------



## doniawon (May 19, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two ball kush? 

Damn.lol


----------



## JDGreen (May 19, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a pretty boss male....ur females should love him


----------



## thezephyr (May 19, 2016)

always assumed it was bo dee, like bodhi in bodhisatva


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 19, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude! I think I see a nanner!


----------



## RootzGemini (May 19, 2016)

Bo-De-gas 




My single silver mountain is Def a female, stem rub.....theres lemony funk already and she's a nice Xmas tree, side branchy, I can put ornaments on her

I can name a few people that do not want to hear this, but I wish I could get a nice cat pis pheno.

Slightly uncomfortable takin pics, plus I just use a tablet since I spilled a nice stout on my laptop. Sorry for tab pics, silver mountain lady  one replacement for the metallic dl.


----------



## doniawon (May 19, 2016)

All my bohdi seeds in bloom doing great! 
Jabba stash seems to b my only problem child, but I have lil experience w kushes, so maybe it will turn around?


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Dude! I think I see a nanner!


There are a couple of beans in the very top. I got the bottom branches of all of my plants with my Tahoe master male. This top was so tall and is right next to my outtake, I think it may have caught some stray pollen that got sucked out the exhaust filter/fan. I've been watching for nanners though due to the fact that my cookie wreck went all bruce Jenner on me. So I hope it's not turning duder on me, but it's going to be the last one in there it looks like so it may not end up mattering if it is. Chopped all my cw about a week early today unfortunately. Still looks good, just probably won't be as heavy as I'd like. 

Oh well, you win some you lose some. At least it was late enough that Trueyes still looking fire.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> There are a couple of beans in the very top. I got the bottom branches of all of my plants with my Tahoe master male. This top was so tall and is right next to my outtake, I think it may have caught some stray pollen that got sucked out the exhaust filter/fan. I've been watching for nanners though due to the fact that my cookie wreck went all bruce Jenner on me. So I hope it's not turning duder on me, but it's going to be the last one in there it looks like so it may not end up mattering if it is. Chopped all my cw about a week early today unfortunately. Still looks good, just probably won't be as heavy as I'd like.
> 
> Oh well, you win some you lose some. At least it was late enough that Trueyes still looking fire.


I was talkin bout that big ass dick brother! Hahaha


----------



## kmog33 (May 20, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I was talkin bout that big ass dick brother! Hahaha


Oh lol. I'm a little lit/tired and totally forgot I posted that pic. Definitely a nanner in there [emoji81]


----------



## Bubbashine (May 20, 2016)

Getting a nice cure on my SSDD! I've just added some 62% Boveda!


----------



## apbx720 (May 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmfao!!! Green Veins n everything!!


----------



## limonene (May 20, 2016)

I donated 2 spare silver mountain plants to a friend, he is used to growing Dutch feminised seeds. He did these in 8 litre sacks, 400w light, hand watered and he said they are the best plants he's ever grown in his life haha. Another convert. Also these were the 2 phenotypes I liked the least! Still fire though, every pheno is a keeper.


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 20, 2016)

@limonene ... OK, that's enough, I'm going to get a few of my Silver Mountain beans wet right now, I saw your pics on the other site too, I think it's time. I haven't received my testers yet and I was trying to save room for them, but if they show up I'll find room for them.


----------



## skinny510 (May 20, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Getting a nice cure on my SSDD! I've just added some 62% Boveda!


Nice looking treats  How do the Boveda work out?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 20, 2016)

Anatomical heart bubbler, the jungle from a few days ago. 

Next run this is all Bodhi.


----------



## Bubbashine (May 20, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Nice looking treats  How do the Boveda work out?


Thanks! I love them they don't really cost much per pack for optimal humidity!


----------



## elkamino (May 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3686398 View attachment 3686399
> Anatomical heart bubbler, the jungle from a few days ago.
> 
> Next run this is all Bodhi.


Dood! RAD pipe!


----------



## BDOGKush (May 20, 2016)

56 packs of SSDD at GLG


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 20, 2016)

there were over a 100 till some guy bought more than he should have  Goji too I hear


----------



## BDOGKush (May 20, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> there were over a 100 till some guy bought more than he should have  Goji too I hear


I jumped on a couple packs of SSDD when there were less than 10, thought there wouldn't be anymore drops of it.


----------



## JDGreen (May 20, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> 56 packs of SSDD at GLG


63 packs of Sunshine 4 at GLG


----------



## JDGreen (May 20, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> there were over a 100 till some guy bought more than he should have  Goji too I hear


That guy


----------



## JDGreen (May 20, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> I jumped on a couple packs of SSDD when there were less than 10, thought there wouldn't be anymore drops of it.


I also did this.........and will probably do it again lol


----------



## kmog33 (May 20, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> I jumped on a couple packs of SSDD when there were less than 10, thought there wouldn't be anymore drops of it.


I don't think ssdd is necessarily going anywhere as he's using it as the dad in most of his brand new crosses. He may just be continuing it as ssdd, probably no more f1s with the appy.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 20, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I also did this.........and will probably do it again lol


I'm not allowed to buy any more SSDD, Goji or Dank Sinatra, nor select blueberry snow, cobra lips, strange brew, or wolfpack.....good thing there are a few hundred more choices! Might not have a monster variety, but I've got monster amounts


----------



## JDGreen (May 20, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I'm not allowed to buy any more SSDD, Goji or Dank Sinatra, nor select blueberry snow, cobra lips, strange brew, or wolfpack.....good thing there are a few hundred more choices! Might not have a monster variety, but I've got monster amounts


Ha, fool theres not limit to ssdd. Its a total hoarder strain. I always consider grabbing another pack with every seed buy


----------



## JDGreen (May 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I don't think ssdd is necessarily going anywhere as he's using it as the dad in most of his brand new crosses. He may just be continuing it as ssdd, probably no more f1s with the appy.


Agreed. And im sure there r some ppl(mayb me) doing the f2 dirty work. And i was told/read from bodhi himself the ssdd was the most abundant appy cross


----------



## BDOGKush (May 20, 2016)

I'm thinking some chocolaty Headtrip goodness should get together with a buttery blueberry muffin SSDD...


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 20, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Ha, fool theres not limit to ssdd. Its a total hoarder strain. I always consider grabbing another pack with every seed buy


Haha well I've hoarded a lot! I'm one of those nerds that likes popping crazy amounts of beans at a time though....near impossible for me to hoard...80 beans at a time ftw! I'm very critical when it comes time to up pot though, anything runty I don't keep, anything slooooooooooooow starting i don't usually keep either...I ain't got time for no 60 day vegging!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 20, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Agreed. And im sure there r some ppl(mayb me) doing the f2 dirty work. And i was told/read from bodhi himself the ssdd was the most abundant appy cross


<--- some people


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 20, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> I'm thinking some chocolaty Headtrip goodness should get together with a buttery blueberry muffin SSDD...


Thats a tasty strain, wonder how that budder would be! mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 20, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Haha well I've hoarded a lot! I'm one of those nerds that likes popping crazy amounts of beans at a time though....near impossible for me to hoard...80 beans at a time ftw! I'm very critical when it comes time to up pot though, anything runty I don't keep, anything slooooooooooooow starting i don't usually keep either...I ain't got time for no 60 day vegging!


I should also point out I grow most everything I eat/use to cook with....you should have seen my saffron selection process, was a little uhm....crazy shall we say, you should see how much an O of that goes for, you'll probably switch crops!


----------



## doniawon (May 20, 2016)

Going on a vacation, but I'm excited to get home so I can order bulbs and seeds?. This thread got me all fucked up.
Silver mountain , gogi and ssdd must b had.
Fuck it ill eat ramen for a week.. .. hope some packs are left in a couple weeks


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 20, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Going on a vacation, but I'm excited to get home so I can order bulbs and seeds?. This thread got me all fucked up.
> Silver mountain , gogi and ssdd must b had.
> Fuck it ill eat ramen for a week.. .. hope some packs are left in a couple weeks


I eat Ramen quite a bit, but mostly because I'm a stoner and I likes me some Beef Ramen whilst high!


----------



## JDGreen (May 20, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Thats a tasty strain, wonder how that budder would be! mmmmmmmmmmmm


It shall b buttery budder.


----------



## doniawon (May 20, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I eat Ramen quite a bit, but mostly because I'm a stoner and I likes me some Beef Ramen whilst high!


Reminds me of times past, whilst in the pokey!


----------



## skinny510 (May 20, 2016)

Anyone come across information on the 86 UW Black Hash Plant in the Black Lotus and Dank Zappa? Seems like one of those strains that is shrouded in legend/myth/rumors/etc. 

I have come across info on UW (U-dub) and UW Purple. And then there is quite a lot of info on Black '84. Bodhi's crosses are the only reference I see to a *86 *UW strain and I'm curious if the 84 and 86 are the same thing just a different name.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 20, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Thats a tasty strain, wonder how that budder would be! mmmmmmmmmmmm


This got my wife VERY interested!!! I could probably talk her into SSDD pack # 6 and 7 now, I already have 5...


----------



## RootzGemini (May 20, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I should also point out I grow most everything I eat/use to cook with....you should have seen my saffron selection process, was a little uhm....crazy shall we say, you should see how much an O of that goes for, you'll probably switch crops!


Did you start with non gmo beans? I'm beyond interested in this. I'll pm you if I'm allowed. I'm just mad about saffron, saffron mad about me...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 20, 2016)

Shout out to all of the organic guys! I just finished my first batch of amended leaf compost, from last x-mas, and I am excited!!! This is for the people who take time to help others, thanks @greasemonkeymann for being active on this forum! 200+ gallons of compost!!! I had to find every tote that I had lol.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Shout out to all of the organic guys! I just finished my first batch of amended leaf compost, from last x-mas, and I am excited!!! This is for the people who take time to help others, thanks @greasemonkeymann for being active on this forum! 200+ gallons of compost!!! I had to find every tote that I had lol. View attachment 3686559 View attachment 3686560


that soil looks SO perfect man, just wait till you transplant into that.
I've never seen growth so explosive, from anything, as much as a good compost.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 20, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> that soil looks SO perfect man, just wait till you transplant into that.
> I've never seen growth so explosive, from anything, as much as a good compost.


You have been nothing but nice to me and answered some REALLY dumb questions. In today's society, we forget to say thank you. I just wanted you to know that you are really appreciated. Greasemonkey appreciation day lol...

If anyone wants to learn organic that is better than super-soil, stop by the organic section and talk "shit" with us!!!


----------



## GrayeVOx (May 20, 2016)

Doing the same today, mixed up about 6 cf of coots mix for some no till pots. Loving this Malibu Compost.


----------



## RootzGemini (May 20, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3686337 View attachment 3686338 View attachment 3686339 I donated 2 spare silver mountain plants to a friend, he is used to growing Dutch feminised seeds. He did these in 8 litre sacks, 400w light, hand watered and he said they are the best plants he's ever grown in his life haha. Another convert. Also these were the 2 phenotypes I liked the least! Still fire though, every pheno is a keeper.


How many packs did you run through to find those phenos? I have a pack but now I think I need another. Amazing plants


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 20, 2016)

Sorry about the crappy pic. I took a pic of some sleeping girls, creepy... I have never had growth like this @wk6. I finally feel like I am catching up to the "experts" on here. I still have a lot to learn!!! It was hard to hold the flashlight and keep the other plants out of the way.

Edit: I see a lot of "New members" on here. That is mostly why I posted this... I did hydro for 3-4yrs before I switched to organic 2yrs ago. My flood table is still in storage in my garage!!!


----------



## skinny510 (May 20, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> You have been nothing but nice to me and answered some REALLY dumb questions. In today's society, we forget to say thank you. I just wanted you to know that you are really appreciated. Greasemonkey appreciation day lol...
> 
> If anyone wants to learn organic that is better than super-soil, stop by the organic section and talk "shit" with us!!!


Yea, Greasemonkey has answered a lot of my queries as well! Thanks, man! And thanks for all the questions I will probably have the future!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 20, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Anyone come across information on the 86 UW Black Hash Plant in the Black Lotus and Dank Zappa? Seems like one of those strains that is shrouded in legend/myth/rumors/etc.
> 
> I have come across info on UW (U-dub) and UW Purple. And then there is quite a lot of info on Black '84. Bodhi's crosses are the only reference I see to a *86 *UW strain and I'm curious if the 84 and 86 are the same thing just a different name.


Good question I was wondering this myself doing a little research the other night. I couldn't so much as find any info on the 84 but a guy saying that he grew 3 different variations of UW. Pantagruel.


----------



## skinny510 (May 20, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Shout out to all of the organic guys! I just finished my first batch of amended leaf compost, from last x-mas, and I am excited!!! This is for the people who take time to help others, thanks @greasemonkeymann for being active on this forum! 200+ gallons of compost!!! I had to find every tote that I had lol. View attachment 3686559 View attachment 3686560


Cannot wait to do this myself! Will all 200 gallons be for cannabis???


----------



## skinny510 (May 20, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Good question I was wondering this myself doing a little research the other night. I couldn't so much as find any info on the 84 but a guy saying that he grew 3 different variations of UW. Pantagruel.


Yes, Pantagruel over at Mr Nice Seeds had some good info on the different UW strains. In regards to the Black 84:

Leafly 

Collective in WA

Delivery service in CA

Growers in WA

Still, no other reference to an 86 UW Black Hash Plant...


----------



## ForRealz (May 20, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Sorry about the crappy pic. I took a pic of some sleeping girls, creepy... I have never had growth like this @wk6. I finally feel like I am catching up to the "experts" on here. I still have a lot to learn!!! It was hard to hold the flashlight and keep the other plants out of the way.View attachment 3686576
> 
> Edit: I see a lot of "New members" on here. That is mostly why I posted this... I did hydro for 3-4yrs before I switched to organic 2yrs ago. My flood table is still in storage in my garage!!!


Niiice galz!!! IDK how you guys have da ballz to get those "lights Off" pics during flower...Id be too scared unless I was bouta take em down tmrw or unless the lights were actually "On" and I just turned em off for short period for purpose of pics.

Guess I have a healthy fear of nanners and have experienced more stretchy/fluffy nugs after accidental photoperiod interruption, even if no nans.

Use that old flood table for a organic soil tray you transplant your plants into for flowering (dats what me did), for mixing or cooking soil/amendments, for composting, or as a worm farm!!! I love to repurpose some shizz...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 20, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Cannot wait to do this myself! Will all 200 gallons be for cannabis???


Yes, I could add some aeration to it and get more out of it also. I forgot to add links to our threads. I just asked grease if he minded if I added his link, its cool... He has 25+ yrs of experience and he is laid back. I am probably on here more often than him and I could answer basic question pretty well, but I will point you to his thread if you want a recipe. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greasemonkeys-compost-pile.893592/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-worm-compost-bin-with-pics.904512/


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 20, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> Did you start with non gmo beans? I'm beyond interested in this. I'll pm you if I'm allowed. I'm just mad about saffron, saffron mad about me...


Check out Baker Creek seed company. They sell non GMO bulbs on preorder in the fall. Saffron ftw


----------



## Amos Otis (May 20, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Niiice galz!!! IDK how you guys have da ballz to get those "lights Off" pics during flower...Id be too scared unless I was bouta take em down tmrw or unless the lights were actually "On" and I just turned em off for short period for purpose of pics.
> 
> Guess I have a healthy fear of nanners and have experienced more stretchy/fluffy nugs after accidental photoperiod interruption, even if no nans.
> .


I was thinking the very same.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 20, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I was thinking the very same.





ForRealz said:


> Niiice galz!!! IDK how you guys have da ballz to get those "lights Off" pics during flower...Id be too scared unless I was bouta take em down tmrw or unless the lights were actually "On" and I just turned em off for short period for purpose of pics.
> 
> Guess I have a healthy fear of nanners and have experienced more stretchy/fluffy nugs after accidental photoperiod interruption, even if no nans.
> 
> Use that old flood table for a organic soil tray you transplant your plants into for flowering (dats what me did), for mixing or cooking soil/amendments, for composting, or as a worm farm!!! I love to repurpose some shizz...


Hey, I didnt mean to imply that I did catch up to the experts. I meant that I am probably a mid-level grower that has been down a shitty bumpy road for the last 5yrs. I am sure that it was not the best thing to do, the light, but I was just damn excited that I finally got out of the novice-beginner type grows. I actually had to do some emergency maintenance on my mini-split a couple of weeks ago and I had the lights on for roughly an hour. I dont have pollen problems, but I also didnt think of the other effects that it would have.

Pics of my mini-split repair... I got a tubing bender and a proper flaring tool this time, along with $500 worth of other tools that I had on hand, I was able to fix it. It is a difficult task to be a jack of all trades and be an expert on anything! I feel confident in installing mini-splits now. I have Mitsubishi coming monday for my living room.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I was thinking the very same.


Remember when growing outdoor there isn't complete darkness unless doing light dep but there is always moonlight so long as they don't get blasted with light for a nice period a lil light won't hurt. Y'all may think I'm crazy but I always go in when they sleep and take pics. The lil light on my phone is perfect to take pics without stressing them.


----------



## greencropper (May 20, 2016)

limonene said:


> seeing as we are all talking about our collections. i put my list on a seed trading forum the other day, glad i did it because it made me realise i DO NoT need any more seeds!
> BODHI
> sunshine daydream x 2
> silver mountain x 2
> ...


killer slection bro...but you've probably ruined Amos's day mentioning that herijuana?...


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 20, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> Did you start with non gmo beans? I'm beyond interested in this. I'll pm you if I'm allowed. I'm just mad about saffron, saffron mad about me...


Well, its a pleasure to have, I should point out that you need 150 flowers (2-5 stamen per flower) for about....wait for it...a gram!!! bur a gram is roughly the amount in one of those fancy 50 dollar bottles...i was told to get a pound...I need enough flowers to fill the square footage of First Energy Stadium (Browns) ...a lot of factors, but they are perennials! but here is where all us ganja growers shine....its gotta be dried and cured!  but it ain't easy being cheesy...not your normal endeavor for a city boy!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 20, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Reminds me of times past, whilst in the pokey!


lol....speaking of the pokey, I seen Screech's interview...2 months in jail was very scary, dangerous and stressful! Just ask him!


----------



## limonene (May 20, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> How many packs did you run through to find those phenos? I have a pack but now I think I need another. Amazing plants


1 pack, 4 females . 4
Potential keepers. I made a quick decision on the seed run and ditched 3 phenos and am regretting it now. My friend got the worst pheno IMO and he's made such a great job of it.


----------



## limonene (May 20, 2016)

greencropper said:


> killer slection bro...but you've probably ruined Amos's day mentioning that herijuana?...


Haha whys that?


----------



## ForRealz (May 20, 2016)

@MustangStudFarm Hey brother, I was just shooting the $hite...hope I didnt come off as a critical, judging dick as I apparently often can (even though it is actually rarely my intention)...

Great job, bro, thanks for sharing! I love your enthusiasm, passion, and excitement! Also, dig ur ingenuity and willingness for experimentation as Ive seen over in vermicomposter thread (I believe it was). Keep crushn, pimpn! God bless


----------



## greencropper (May 20, 2016)

limonene said:


> Haha whys that?


..theres been a few threads about 'your least liked strain'..Amos has made it very clear in no uncertain terms herijuana was a dud for him!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (May 20, 2016)

My favorite Clusterfunk out of 5. This one had zero stretch and only reached a height of about 18 inches but still had 2 ounces on it.. While I tied every other plant down I had to stack this on another pot to get it even with the canopy. It has undertones of the chem, although not as funky as 2 of the others.

The smoke however it is strong as anything I have ever tried. Definitely indica dominant but one rip will hit you hard in the face and then spread through your body like waves. I find it very similar to the initial high you get from very strong edibles. It is exactly what you need when getting home from a 12 hour day of work just puts a smile on your face.


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 20, 2016)

Picture Update on the Space Monkeys in Veg. Day 18.   

The 2nd and 3rd pic are of two particular Space monkeys, #5 and #6, that has a slight twist developing on the leaves.
Does anyone know if this is a trait passed on from gg#4 or just some error on my part? From the reading I've done it could be overwatering but i hand water all of them evenly.
Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## JDGreen (May 20, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Picture Update on the Space Monkeys in Veg. Day 18. View attachment 3686697 View attachment 3686698 View attachment 3686700
> 
> The 2nd and 3rd pic are of two particular Space monkeys, #5 and #6, that has a slight twist developing on the leaves.
> Does anyone know if this is a trait passed on from gg#4 or just some error on my part? From the reading I've done it could be overwatering but i hand water all of them evenly.
> Any thoughts? Thanks


Nah, ive had seedlings twist like that before. Not a strain specifc quality


----------



## Amos Otis (May 20, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ..theres been a few threads about 'your least liked strain'..Amos has made it very clear in no uncertain terms herijuana was a dud for him!


And all her kin.


----------



## kmog33 (May 20, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Picture Update on the Space Monkeys in Veg. Day 18. View attachment 3686697 View attachment 3686698 View attachment 3686700
> 
> The 2nd and 3rd pic are of two particular Space monkeys, #5 and #6, that has a slight twist developing on the leaves.
> Does anyone know if this is a trait passed on from gg#4 or just some error on my part? From the reading  I've done it could be overwatering but i hand water all of them evenly.
> Any thoughts? Thanks


Yeah lots of strains do it kind of randomly. If it start kicking them out more often than not, you may have something lol. Also would be bad for gg4 because it would definitely add to the fake cuts getting passed around.


----------



## Scotch089 (May 20, 2016)

Legit Gg4 does have a pretty distinct leaf twist, but I've never seen any strain twist that early..

Heard blue moonshine does as well? (On my 4th run of ssdd and every run has had consistent amounts of twist [blumats though, no OW'ing])

Edit not saying they're wrong, just food for thought, always known gg4 to have leaf twist, and my ssdd seems to be a bubbashine leaner- with the limited trait information I could find on it. Dark blue taste with earthy note, smell translates the same, stocky, golf ball nugs, leaf twist in late veg, purple stems no matter the temps/medium

In your case being Rockwool in a bubbler, could be a case of OW, know I have that problem when I use mine for seeds if I'm not careful.

Actually probably need to pick miss lady's brain about her ssdd experience, always wanted to know as much about lineage as I can @undercovergrow

Edit 2: okay this is gonna be a drawn oUT post now lol... breedbay is about the only consistent baseline I've found for phenos, may sound optimistic but I think my cut is that 10% kush/shine pheno, sedative, blue, everything I said above fits the bill on her. Just curious what bubbashine (b kush and blue moonshine are like on their own, haven't done either of them)

Only thing the cut lacks is the "rare stretch moonshine aspect," bitch doesn't stretch for shit

On another note I saw on some bullshit description of ssdd that it's a "10% thc indica dom," bologna, someone tested theirs in the mid-high 20s%

Keep the post interesting here's a shot of my gogi going right now.


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 20, 2016)

Im starting to think its due more to my jumping the gun on nutes and maybe over watered a little. Upon closer inspection the tips on a few are yelloing. I think a little less would do some good in this case. Thank you guys for the input. 

Oan, i must say i am very pleased with the Bodhi gear so far.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 20, 2016)

Im not sure the whole history, but I have to say FWIW Mucha Mota was a cool ass dude who was always friendly and helpful. Sucks he got banned. Liked his vibe.


----------



## JDGreen (May 20, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Im starting to think its due more to my jumping the gun on nutes and maybe over watered a little. Upon closer inspection the tips on a few are yelloing. I think a little less would do some good in this case. Thank you guys for the input.
> 
> Oan, i must say i am very pleased with the Bodhi gear so far.


90% chance ur doing, 100% chance its no biggie, lol


----------



## Traxx187 (May 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol this belongs in the ihg thread...


----------



## skinny510 (May 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Remember when growing outdoor there isn't complete darkness unless doing light dep but there is always moonlight so long as they don't get blasted with light for a nice period a lil light won't hurt. Y'all may think I'm crazy but I always go in when they sleep and take pics. The lil light on my phone is perfect to take pics without stressing them.


Do you think it has to do with the amount of light the plants are exposed to during veg? Plants indoors are often kept in total darkness (especially because of the paranoia from grow books) and so if there is a light leak in flower it may cause issues.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 21, 2016)

Has anyone grown the clusterfunk? Any info on it? My friend was asking about it but I have no clue.

And what's the difference between clusterfunk and the remix? ANd how is the chem 91 (jb cut) different than skunk va(chem kesey)?


----------



## ForRealz (May 21, 2016)




----------



## ForRealz (May 21, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> ...ANd how is the chem 91 (jb cut) different than skunk va(chem kesey)?


From Bodhi over @ BB:

"chem 91 skunk va

a few years ago i obtained the chem 91 cut from jb's (chemfather) crew, it was the only verified cut at that time, it was even verified as the chem 91 skunk va by chemdawg himself. i made some different crosses and some were released. when skunk va (the person) came back online and posted pics of his original chem 91 it looked a lot more og-ish, a few deep heads also chimed in with there views and pics. i now have both chem 91 skunk va's and have been growing them side by side and they look to be of the same family but definitely different, the old one is more skunk sour d, and the real one is more og skunky. they are both amazing, but i respect the insight and knowledge on the subject by my peers, and have to agree the og one is the VA. i will continue to work with both, but the old one will be now known as chem 91 jb and i will change future listings to reflect that fact."


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 21, 2016)

Thank you @ForRealz !


----------



## Moderndayhippy (May 21, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Has anyone grown the clusterfunk? Any info on it? My friend was asking about it but I have no clue.
> 
> And what's the difference between clusterfunk and the remix? ANd how is the chem 91 (jb cut) different than skunk va(chem kesey)?


I've grown 2 packs of it, review about 15 replys ago on this thread. I love it everyone I have grown has been quality.


----------



## limonene (May 21, 2016)

Who is on IG on here? Pm me your name, would love to see your pics. Peace!


----------



## JDGreen (May 21, 2016)

limonene said:


> Who is on IG on here? Pm me your name, would love to see your pics. Peace!


Same my good ol friends


----------



## JDGreen (May 21, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> From Bodhi over @ BB:
> 
> "chem 91 skunk va
> 
> a few years ago i obtained the chem 91 cut from jb's (chemfather) crew, it was the only verified cut at that time, it was even verified as the chem 91 skunk va by chemdawg himself. i made some different crosses and some were released. when skunk va (the person) came back online and posted pics of his original chem 91 it looked a lot more og-ish, a few deep heads also chimed in with there views and pics. i now have both chem 91 skunk va's and have been growing them side by side and they look to be of the same family but definitely different, the old one is more skunk sour d, and the real one is more og skunky. they are both amazing, but i respect the insight and knowledge on the subject by my peers, and have to agree the og one is the VA. i will continue to work with both, but the old one will be now known as chem 91 jb and i will change future listings to reflect that fact."


Some creat a thread were we just post words from bodhi lol. Nothing else to sift through lol


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 21, 2016)

limonene said:


> Who is on IG on here? Pm me your name, would love to see your pics. Peace!


I'm on IG, but its very rare I post pot related stuff, more of a place to display my dog


----------



## natro.hydro (May 21, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Im not sure the whole history, but I have to say FWIW Mucha Mota was a cool ass dude who was always friendly and helpful. Sucks he got banned. Liked his vibe.


Yeah I was wondering who he was when he got banned. I figured they were fine with people coming back after a hiatus so long as they behave. So who was Mucha_mota??

Since we all decided to post our seed lists, and I just made a new addition I am pretty happy to have...
*2 means more than 1 pack,* means open pack
Appalachian super skunk
Buddha's hand
The fuzz
Guava hashplant
Purple wookie
Red eye jedi
Strange brew
Lazy lightning
Chem kesey
Secret chief
Jade dragon
Prayer tower
88 cherries
Love triangle
Space cake
More cowbell
Dank sinatra*2
Skylotus
Synergy
Cluster funk
Moontang
Pink Lotus*2
Mothers milk
Goji og*2
Ssdd*2
Temple of Larry
Heaven Mountain
Space monkey
Granola funk*2
God head
Tt nl#6 x appy
Wolf pack
Boysenberry hashplant
Rm Nigerian x afghani*3
*Golden triangle*
White lotus*2
Black triangle**
Road kill unicorn**
Lucky charms**

Just won the lazy lightning (loompas headband x 88g13/hp) last night so that isn't here yet, but everything else is in safe storage. The ones bolded and underlined were my initial bodhi purchase so I think it's safe to say I have a problem lol.


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 21, 2016)

I use IG but don't post. I don't have any folowers to put pics up lol. I use it for following canna people. I'm Larf Ulrich though if anyone adds maybe I'll start throwing up some shots.


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 21, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah I was wondering who he was when he got banned. I figured they were fine with people coming back after a hiatus so long as they behave. So who was Mucha_mota??
> 
> Since we all decided to post our seed lists, and I just made a new addition I am pretty happy to have...
> *2 means more than 1 pack,* means open pack
> ...


Wow!


----------



## Scotch089 (May 21, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah I was wondering who he was when he got banned. I figured they were fine with people coming back after a hiatus so long as they behave. So who was Mucha_mota??
> 
> Since we all decided to post our seed lists, and I just made a new addition I am pretty happy to have...
> *2 means more than 1 pack,* means open pack
> ...


Damn Natro.. may have to get in touch soon  hope you're well man!


----------



## HarryCarey (May 21, 2016)

My name is Haz_mat_man on IG. It'd be cool to see everybody on another venue. Bodhi heads taking over


----------



## kmog33 (May 21, 2016)

limonene said:


> Who is on IG on here? Pm me your name, would love to see your pics. Peace!





JDGreen said:


> Same my good ol friends


Kmgenetics


----------



## kmog33 (May 21, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> My name is Haz_mat_man on IG. It'd be cool to see everybody on another venue. Bodhi heads taking over


Found you.


----------



## HarryCarey (May 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Found you.


I haven't grown any bodhi yet this year, I just started up again after 5 years so I did two mephistos and now a pack of tga I've been hanging on to for 6 years and an AK47 about the same vintage. Hope to get some bodhi goin towards the end of this flower run that is starting in the next week or so.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 21, 2016)

Anybody seen a test thread on the pure kush suge x 88g13/hp thats at auction?


----------



## jtp92 (May 21, 2016)

just a picture update on how angelica is going I hope everyone else's plants r doing just as good or better happy growing everyone


----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> I haven't grown any bodhi yet this year, I just started up again after 5 years so I did two mephistos and now a pack of tga I've been hanging on to for 6 years and an AK47 about the same vintage. Hope to get some bodhi goin towards the end of this flower run that is starting in the next week or so.


What 6 yr old TGA, and how are they doing?

Bodhi related: now that it's been established that it's bow-dee and not bow-die, I suppose that means Goji is go-gee.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 21, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> What 6 yr old TGA, and how are they doing?
> 
> Bodhi related: now that it's been established that it's bow-dee and not bow-die, I suppose that means Goji is go-gee.


Well...I had never heard of a "Gojeye Berry"


----------



## limonene (May 21, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah I was wondering who he was when he got banned. I figured they were fine with people coming back after a hiatus so long as they behave. So who was Mucha_mota??
> 
> Since we all decided to post our seed lists, and I just made a new addition I am pretty happy to have...
> *2 means more than 1 pack,* means open pack
> ...


Nice list man!! Fancy trading a few lucky charms/golden triangle for something from my list? maybe goji x g13hp or something else?!


----------



## kmog33 (May 21, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> What 6 yr old TGA, and how are they doing?
> 
> Bodhi related: now that it's been established that it's bow-dee and not bow-die, I suppose that means Goji is go-gee.


Lol, technically that is the correct pronunciation of goji like goji berries.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 21, 2016)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I've grown 2 packs of it, review about 15 replys ago on this thread. I love it everyone I have grown has been quality.


Wow I'm a space cadet haha. Jeez I asked just a few posts after you posted that. Thanks bro!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 21, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> Anybody seen a test thread on the pure kush suge x 88g13/hp thats at auction?


I grew the pure kush suge x 88 g13/hp. Did a half ass thread on breedbay. Snag it if you can it's a good one! I'm sad it was limited and went to auction cuz I didn't clone and I really wanted to grow it again.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 21, 2016)

also sorry for triple post.

I'm @irie_iwe on IG will add you fellaz later


----------



## natro.hydro (May 21, 2016)

limonene said:


> Nice list man!! Fancy trading a few lucky charms/golden triangle for something from my list? maybe goji x g13hp or something else?!


Sorry man, the ones I grew like the lucky charms and golden triangle are what got me addicted to bodhi. I have plans to revisit those soon. Especially the lucky charms since it sounds like there is an f2 project in the works among some members


----------



## limonene (May 21, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Sorry man, the ones I grew like the lucky charms and golden triangle are what got me addicted to bodhi. I have plans to revisit those soon. Especially the lucky charms since it sounds like there is an f2 project in the works among some members


no worries, thought id ask. Lucky charms and ancient og are high on my hit list, if i see them mentioned I'm on it!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 21, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah I was wondering who he was when he got banned. I figured they were fine with people coming back after a hiatus so long as they behave. So who was Mucha_mota??
> 
> Since we all decided to post our seed lists, and I just made a new addition I am pretty happy to have...
> *2 means more than 1 pack,* means open pack
> ...




Mmmm lazy lightning...... Sounds delicious


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 21, 2016)

limonene said:


> no worries, thought id ask. Lucky charms and ancient og are high on my hit list, if i see them mentioned I'm on it!


Ancient is on a must buy list for me,I wanted that one more than the goji when I first started looking at bodhi


----------



## limonene (May 21, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Ancient is on a must buy list for me,I wanted that one more than the goji when I first started looking at bodhi


same here, a lot of people rate it higher than the goji. I had a pack a long time ago but they were almost definitely fakes. Fuck cannazon.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2016)

limonene said:


> no worries, thought id ask. Lucky charms and ancient og are high on my hit list, if i see them mentioned I'm on it!





Jp.the.pope said:


> Ancient is on a must buy list for me,I wanted that one more than the goji when I first started looking at bodhi



Well, well....time to list my Bohdee stash, I suppose. [ listed as beans, not packs ]

Ancient OGye - 4
Gojee OGye - 4
Dream Beaver - 4
Satsuma - 4
Solos Stash [ f2] - a couple of dozen I guess
Phantom's Stash - same as above
Lemon Gojye - a bunch

Yeah....that's it.

*"It's like rolling a seven........





*


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 21, 2016)

limonene said:


> same here, a lot of people rate it higher than the goji. I had a pack a long time ago but they were almost definitely fakes. Fuck cannazon.


I got a sunflower seed in a pack from there once, the one customs couldn't snag! One of these US Banks need to carry Ace....i miss my malawi,


----------



## limonene (May 21, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Well, well....time to list my Bohdee stash, I suppose. [ listed as beans, not packs ]
> 
> Ancient OGye - 4
> Gojee OGye - 4
> ...


so what sexual depravity do i have to satisfy to get your ancient??


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 21, 2016)

Holy shit those Orange Sunshines are over $200 a pack....


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 21, 2016)

Been doing some digging and can't find any comparison reports between the SoCal Master and the Pure Kush Suge cut. Seeing as Bodhi used both cuts on a few crosses, does anyone know what differences may be? I've read they seem closely related to bubba so wondering if there is any reason to choose one over the other. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 21, 2016)

I have some ancient og f2s I really need to pop


----------



## flowersforfree (May 21, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> MSU is the best agricultural School in the nation, watch what you say about Michigan before you get smacked with the big mitten! Just kidding, I like the rivalries but I don't like you talking shit about no good smoke here because I'm holding down the Bodhi fire son. I have seen quality drop in the cities but out here in The Boondocks it's still fire, at least in my garden...


Git um


----------



## churtmunk (May 21, 2016)

I'm slightly addicted to both gambling and buying beans. These auctions at GLG have been killing me but I've restrained myself thus far. Kind of want to start a bidding war over the last few bodhi packs up for auctions...


----------



## kmog33 (May 21, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Been doing some digging and can't find any comparison reports between the SoCal Master and the Pure Kush Suge cut. Seeing as Bodhi used both cuts on a few crosses, does anyone know what differences may be? I've read they seem closely related to bubba so wondering if there is any reason to choose one over the other. Any suggestions?


I don't know that I would say pure kush and master kush are really comparable strains. Both dank in their own right. I personally like master over pk. But both fire.


----------



## HarryCarey (May 21, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> What 6 yr old TGA, and how are they doing?
> 
> Bodhi related: now that it's been established that it's bow-dee and not bow-die, I suppose that means Goji is go-gee.


Nothin special really just the TGA kaboom (jacks cleaner f1Xvortex)
So far so good, definitely some mutation, trifoliate branches on every one of them so far


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 21, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> I'm slightly addicted to both gambling and buying beans. These auctions at GLG have been killing me but I've restrained myself thus far. Kind of want to start a bidding war over the last few bodhi packs up for auctions...


Lol! I had to question what kind of human I am. I had the biggest urge to swoop some packs; not because I wanted/needed them- but just to snake someone's wave. 

I restrained


----------



## HarryCarey (May 21, 2016)

@Amos Otis this is a few days ago. Ak47 in the center. 4 TGA kaboom surrounding. One of the tga came up twins so there's two in one pot in the back left I believe. They are 2 months old, I've hacked a LOT to keep them manageable while I finished the autos.

ETA oh yea forgot, they are all females too, so no seed making for me this time round


----------



## JDGreen (May 21, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol! I had to question what kind of human I am. I had the biggest urge to swoop some packs; not because I wanted/needed them- but just to snake someone's wave.
> 
> I restrained


I too


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 21, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol! I had to question what kind of human I am. I had the biggest urge to swoop some packs; not because I wanted/needed them- but just to snake someone's wave.
> 
> I restrained



haha that's pure class sir


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 21, 2016)

What the Bodhis go for on the glg auction ? Anyone know?


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 21, 2016)

So in the last month I went from 0 Bodhi strains, to 18....I actually stumbled into this thread while looking for info about the whole convoluted Chem story. My go to's have always been GGG, Sin, RD, and TGA. Well I'm here to stay now! Thanks guys


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 21, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> What the Bodhis go for on the glg auction ? Anyone know?


Mostly around 75-85 except the O Sunshines went around 200-260ish.


----------



## kmog33 (May 21, 2016)

Bubba X Durban.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 21, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Mostly around 75-85 except the O Sunshines went around 200-260ish.


Wow.... Thanx for reply.. I missed out on a few. Figures i have internet probz right before auction end.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> Nothin special really just the TGA kaboom (jacks cleaner f1Xvortex)
> So far so good, definitely some mutation, trifoliate branches on every one of them so far


Looks good and vigorous. I typically love TGA, because I am a hot high school chick.








limonene said:


> so what sexual depravity do i have to satisfy to get your ancient??


That would be like trading 4 Gojis for 4 Gojis.


----------



## churtmunk (May 21, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol! I had to question what kind of human I am. I had the biggest urge to swoop some packs; not because I wanted/needed them- but just to snake someone's wave.
> 
> I restrained


I know I restrained as well.. Kind of mad I didn't jump on the sugekush. fak. might have to buy myself some seeds to make me feel better....


----------



## HarryCarey (May 21, 2016)

Wouldn't mind having plush berry or ace of spades. Whatever happened there? I've heard things but never too sure.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> Wouldn't mind having plush berry or ace of spades. Whatever happened there? I've heard things but never too sure.


Both were discontinued. There used to be a cat on RIU that passed out quite a few plushberrys, but he's not been here in quite a while. But I do know this groovy cat w' a few extra ace of spades F2s. Send a pm if you want the hook up.


----------



## Scotch089 (May 21, 2016)

I have a pack of AoS I've been setting on for a few years... may have to do em soon with all the talk.. tough putting them before bgear.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 21, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with any of Bodhis skunk strains or have a fav of a skunk strain/cross? Or NL ? 

I gotta say, we (fam) looove our skunks and NL.. A few new Bodhis should be showing up any min,, (Oss, Love Dawg, and ??) . Might be pushing it since it be outdoor. But i think ill pop just a few and see how they do. Smaller girls is just fine, actually prefered , looking for quality over quantity..


----------



## HarryCarey (May 21, 2016)

Scotch089 said:


> I have a pack of AoS I've been setting on for a few years... may have to do em soon with all the talk.. tough putting them before bgear.


I think I agree but I wanted to pop my old stuff before it expired. I have cheesequake and chernobyl as well but it's new stock, I'll definitely pop some bodhi first. Here's my stash

China yunnan
Acapulco gold
Dank sinatra 
Dream beaver
Space monkey
Chem kesey
Banghi haze
The fuzz
And a mystery 5 pack from choice seeds


----------



## HarryCarey (May 21, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Both were discontinued. There used to be a cat on RIU that passed out quite a few plushberrys, but he's not been here in quite a while. But I do know this groovy cat w' a few extra ace of spades F2s. Send a pm if you want the hook up.
> 
> View attachment 3687763


Pm sent 

Thanks buddy I appreciate it


----------



## JDGreen (May 21, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> I think I agree but I wanted to pop my old stuff before it expired. I have cheesequake and chernobyl as well but it's new stock, I'll definitely pop some bodhi first. Here's my stash
> 
> China yunnan
> Acapulco gold
> ...


POP THE MYSTERY PAAAAACK!!!


----------



## HarryCarey (May 21, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> POP THE MYSTERY PAAAAACK!!!


Hahaha I don't even know what to expect lol, Im pretty sure it was choice where I got them, around early February or something it came with my dank sinatra. Anyone else get the mystery pack?


----------



## apbx720 (May 21, 2016)

Na but the mystery pac thing is so damned intriguing. I mean, what if it contains some of the extinct varieties??


----------



## HarryCarey (May 21, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Na but the mystery pac thing is so damned intriguing. I mean, what if it contains some of the extinct varieties??


I have wondered that, as well as whether choice was reliable enough to come thru with legit bodhi in the mystery pack, it's just the typical clear baggie from attitude/choice


----------



## apbx720 (May 21, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> I think I agree but I wanted to pop my old stuff before it expired. I have cheesequake and chernobyl as well but it's new stock, I'll definitely pop some bodhi first. Here's my stash
> 
> China yunnan
> Acapulco gold
> ...


Id go d sinatra, space monkey, kesey in that order. Lol

But i dnt think anyone would be upset if u popped the mystery pack. Should be enough bodhi head knowledge here to determine what strains u get, right guys??

What if ur sittin on lucky charms or tigers milk?? Is that possible? How olds this mystery pack and i wonder when it was packaged??


----------



## HarryCarey (May 21, 2016)

I believe it was specific for the anniversary sale at choice. I just looked, I ordered Feb 8th. If I do pop them next, which I'm admittedly leaning towards now, I will most definitely be asking for some identification help  

I wonder what magic I might be sitting on


----------



## doniawon (May 21, 2016)

Is anyone working with lucky charms??


----------



## skinny510 (May 22, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> I think I agree but I wanted to pop my old stuff before it expired. I have cheesequake and chernobyl as well but it's new stock, I'll definitely pop some bodhi first. Here's my stash
> 
> China yunnan
> Acapulco gold
> ...


I wanna see how the Chinese strain goes!


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> Wouldn't mind having plush berry or ace of spades. Whatever happened there? I've heard things but never too sure.





Amos Otis said:


> Both were discontinued. There used to be a cat on RIU that passed out quite a few plushberrys, but he's not been here in quite a while. But I do know this groovy cat w' a few extra ace of spades F2s. Send a pm if you want the hook up.
> 
> View attachment 3687763


Yeah I have a few packs of ace of spades f2s. Is it super fire lol? May end up running it sooner than later now.


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Is anyone working with lucky charms??


I am also interested. I know gen has some (as far as I remember anyway) whether he's going to work with them or not you'd have to ask him. 

@genuity am I even thinking of the right guy?


----------



## doniawon (May 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I am also interested. I know gen has some (as far as I remember anyway) whether he's going to work with them or not you'd have to ask him.
> 
> @genuity am I even thinking of the right guy?


By, "Working with", I mean, tryin to score some bloom pics..


----------



## calicat (May 22, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I checked out yr link. Looks legit but Im always scared by stuff that says fungucide. Will it kill my good fungus/beneficials??


The rep said with conviction that it would not. I'll get a good idea if it does in several cycles.


----------



## calicat (May 22, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Been doing some digging and can't find any comparison reports between the SoCal Master and the Pure Kush Suge cut. Seeing as Bodhi used both cuts on a few crosses, does anyone know what differences may be? I've read they seem closely related to bubba so wondering if there is any reason to choose one over the other. Any suggestions?


So. Call Master Kush has a more debilitating body blow and a more prominent earthy taste. Suge's Pure Kush even head and bodty destruction fest, has a distinct peppery spice taste and the better yielder.


----------



## apbx720 (May 22, 2016)

(GojiOG f2 raspberry sharpie x wookie15) group shot (4 phenos)

Pheno #3
 

Pheno#5 

Pheno#6 phone batt died before i could get a shot of the #2 pheno. Ill try again tmoro. These are at day 29


----------



## HarryCarey (May 22, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> I wanna see how the Chinese strain goes!


I definitely do too, but I don't want to pop until I can preserve it in a cross or f2. I think it's more breeding material than it would be top shelf smoke, but who knows. I love the idea of landrace X's, plan on making a few myself


----------



## HarryCarey (May 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I have a few packs of ace of spades f2s. Is it super fire lol? May end up running it sooner than later now.


Idk if it's fire, but it sure had a lot of hype when it came out. I had to quit growing right around then, until now, so I want to see what it's about


----------



## skinny510 (May 22, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> I definitely do too, but I don't want to pop until I can preserve it in a cross or f2. I think it's more breeding material than it would be top shelf smoke, but who knows. I love the idea of landrace X's, plan on making a few myself


I can understand that. I've held off, not just because I don't have the money, but also because I assumed that it has to be outdoors...


----------



## Amos Otis (May 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I have a few packs of ace of spades f2s. Is it super fire lol? May end up running it sooner than later now.


It's pheno dependent, ime. The best I've run had JTR potency with a slight berry taste. Others were weaker, but muy deliciosa.


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 22, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> I definitely do too, but I don't want to pop until I can preserve it in a cross or f2. I think it's more breeding material than it would be top shelf smoke, but who knows. I love the idea of landrace X's, plan on making a few myself


Hell yeah I almost grabbed it just for the Columbian that comes with. My moms always raving about the Panamanian, Columbian, and Thai from back in the 70's.


----------



## limonene (May 22, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> (GojiOG f2 raspberry sharpie x wookie15) group shot (4 phenos)View attachment 3687938
> 
> Pheno #3
> View attachment 3687940 View attachment 3687942
> ...


Fuck thats delicious


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Hell yeah I almost grabbed it just for the Columbian that comes with. My moms always raving about the Panamanian, Columbian, and Thai from back in the 70's.


I love those peeps from back in the day talking about that...a guy I used to work with still talks about "Columbian Gold" I got to burst his fantasy tho...."Me and my friends threw seeds everwhere, fields of gold man!!" So I said, damn you guys knew how they turned it gold back then? ..."What do you mean?" was his response...pot trivia ftw!


Trich_holmes said:


> Hell yeah I almost grabbed it just for the Columbian that comes with. My moms always raving about the Panamanian, Columbian, and Thai from back in the 70's.


Give her a dab and say "fuck a thai stick"


----------



## skinny510 (May 22, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I love those peeps from back in the day talking about that...a guy I used to work with still talks about "Columbian Gold" I got to burst his fantasy tho...."Me and my friends threw seeds everwhere, fields of gold man!!" So I said, damn you guys knew how they turned it gold back then? ..."What do you mean?" was his response...pot trivia ftw!
> 
> 
> Give her a dab and say "fuck a thai stick"


Dabs don't come with opium though...haha...


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Dabs don't come with opium though...haha...


Well, I'd imagine some opium picked up with a dab coated nail should burn...probably not a giant chunk (what other way is there to burn it though)


----------



## skinny510 (May 22, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> @D_Urbmon if i wasnt such a tightass, and a ssdd fiend, id buy u a pack myself!! Lol u gotta steal from yr grama bro if u have one, thats how we all got the doe for our ssdd!
> 
> But i do have some ssdd f2s in the making. Got (bubbashine leaner x bubbashine leaner) and (wizard hat ssdd x bubbashine leaner) ready to bump uglies rn. Bout another week and the dust will fly. U and whoever else are welcome to some. Im gonna run a round of em to make sure theyre stable and even worth anything, but ya.


Sign me up for some Bubbashine leaner F2s!!!


----------



## JDGreen (May 22, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Dabs don't come with opium though...haha...


Yea, i heard they glazed the thai sticks with oil too. Some with opium some hash oil. Thats wat did it lol


----------



## doniawon (May 22, 2016)

Progress report:

Mountain templejabbas stash


----------



## HarryCarey (May 22, 2016)

The now infamous bodhi mystery 5 pack from choice seeds


----------



## doniawon (May 22, 2016)

Bhp sativa leaningbhp hhp leaning. (Think this is the one limonen sp? .. just posted ..no support needed huge leaves!


----------



## doniawon (May 22, 2016)

More cowbewljabberwocky lc leaning


----------



## doniawon (May 22, 2016)

Atrain. Not bohdi but wtf its a purdy frow wer. Smells good.


----------



## doniawon (May 22, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> The now infamous bodhi mystery 5 pack from choice seeds


Let bidding start now or what?


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> The now infamous bodhi mystery 5 pack from choice seeds


We should take a poll...maybe they're unreleased appy crosses


----------



## HarryCarey (May 22, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Let bidding start now or what?


Lol nah I wanna pop and see what I get. I mean, if ya wanna bid I won't stop you, but for now I think I'll keep them


----------



## doniawon (May 22, 2016)

Mothers milk twinsheinz og lemon lotus and mountsin temple behind her


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

I love twins....well hot ones with low morals and plants anyways


----------



## HarryCarey (May 22, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> We should take a poll...maybe they're unreleased appy crosses


I agree. I wonder if bodhi himself would know what was sent to choice for freebs leading up to the anniversary sale, OR if THEY just opened several packs and dumped them together? At least then we could narrow it down.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> I agree. I wonder if bodhi himself would know what was sent to choice for freebs leading up to the anniversary sale, OR if THEY just opened several packs and dumped them together? At least then we could narrow it down.


never hurts to check breedbay for bodhi wisdom!


----------



## HarryCarey (May 22, 2016)

Well, I just emailed choice to see if they can shed any light on the situation. Sorry to hijack the thread, looking good @doniawon love me some jimi, herbs, and gardening as well  still want to make my strain "machine gun" was gonna be TGA kaboom X Serious Seeds ak47. "Who knows" if it would be any good


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

I hijack this tread and take it off topic all the time


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I hijack this tread and take it off topic all the time


I'm sure I will have to dole out some SSDD F2's and Goji F2s as compensation


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2016)

Bubba X Durban pheno 1















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Bubba X Durban pheno 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it taste like black jelly beans at all? If it does we need to talk!


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Does it taste like black jelly beans at all? If it does we need to talk!


No idea yet. Going into jars today.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> No idea yet. Going into jars today.


If it wasn't obvious, I was always the kid that stole all the black jelly beans from the baskets on easter


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> If it wasn't obvious, I was always the kid that stole all the black jelly beans from the baskets on easter


I picked around them lol.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Bubba X Durban pheno 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

So did everyone else! Was awesome!


----------



## skinny510 (May 22, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> So did everyone else! Was awesome!


Black ones = liquorice?


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Black ones = liquorice?


Yes sir! yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## HarryCarey (May 22, 2016)

I'd be wiling to bet you have AT LEAST one bottle of Jager  empty or full


----------



## doniawon (May 22, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> Well, I just emailed choice to see if they can shed any light on the situation. Sorry to hijack the thread, looking good @doniawon love me some jimi, herbs, and gardening as well  still want to make my strain "machine gun" was gonna be TGA kaboom X Serious Seeds ak47. "Who knows" if it would be any good


 

I would love to follow the thread for the mystery bean grow, if started! I'm very intrigued as well!!
My freebie from ssc ak 47xcritical mass., would b kinda like kaboom xak I imagine.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> I'd be wiling to bet you have AT LEAST one bottle of Jager  empty or full[/QUOTE
> 
> I have a Jagerator (3 bottles cold as shit at all times) but I don't drink much anymore, this 30 gram a day habit keeps me where I need to be


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3688234
> 
> I would love to follow the thread for the mystery bean grow, if started! I'm very intrigued as well!!
> My freebie from ssc ak 47xcritical mass., would b kinda like kaboom xak I imagine.


Kaboom might be one of the best words in the english language!


----------



## limonene (May 22, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Bhp sativa leaningView attachment 3688131bhp hhp leaning. (Think this is the one limonen sp? .. just posted ..no support needed huge leaves!View attachment 3688139


yes pal that looks like the one to me. Although i find the leaves all stand up, I've never seen a plant that points to the sun so much, ill whack a pic up tomorrow. Im accidentally running my least favourite pheno again (mislabel) and she smells like straight up blueberries, AMAZING aroma but such a horrible structure and yield, such a shame.


----------



## HarryCarey (May 22, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3688234
> 
> I would love to follow the thread for the mystery bean grow, if started! I'm very intrigued as well!!
> My freebie from ssc ak 47xcritical mass., would b kinda like kaboom xak I imagine.


That looks nice man I'd be happy lol, it's all just for me an friends anyway 

And yea when I pop the mystery I will start a thread.

@Phatlewtz Hahaha nice I never much liked it unless chased with copious amounts of red Bull (and potential heart failure)


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> That looks nice man I'd be happy lol, it's all just for me an friends anyway
> 
> And yea when I pop the mystery I will start a thread.
> 
> ...





HarryCarey said:


> That looks nice man I'd be happy lol, it's all just for me an friends anyway
> 
> And yea when I pop the mystery I will start a thread.
> 
> ...


The Bull lets you achieve walking blackout levels!


----------



## skinny510 (May 22, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Yes sir! yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm


I recently got some Blue Oddity seeds at a farmers market. Supposed to be almost black buds with liquorice flavours. If I ever manage to grow them out I will keep you up to date on the smoke report.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

Please do, I've grown a large variety of beans claiming the taste, never got one with a great taste, had a decent one, but mexi brick weed is like gg4 compared to the buzz of it


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

I was thinking, when I get all these beans cracked and all the moms selected out....do I then hunt TopDawg gear for dads and be like the last 17 seed breeders that debuted yesterday? No I'm not bashing, I LOVE the stardawg! More observational humor as I just scoured a bunch of new breeders and everything was a stardawg cross...guess I've got some work on my humor to do


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I was thinking, when I get all these beans cracked and all the moms selected out....do I then hunt TopDawg gear for dads and be like the last 17 seed breeders that debuted yesterday? No I'm not bashing, I LOVE the stardawg! More observational humor as I just scoured a bunch of new breeders and everything was a stardawg cross...guess I've got some work on my humor to do


Stardawg, cookies, Mendo breath, ogkb. All these new breeders seem to be using in crosses these days lol.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Stardawg, cookies, Mendo breath, ogkb. All these new breeders seem to be using in crosses these days lol.


ogkb are fun to pop as long as you don't mind working 10x harder to do it.....with all the moms i got, all I have to do is spend like a grand on those fancy breeder packs and I will have a new company! Who am I kidding...they pop 1 pack for their male selection process I'm sure...I'm gonna be elite chuckin that pollen like a monster yo! and I will get T-Shirts made with "Do you even OGKB brah?"


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> ogkb are fun to pop as long as you don't mind working 10x harder to do it.....with all the moms i got, all I have to do is spend like a grand on those fancy breeder packs and I will have a new company! Who am I kidding...they pop 1 pack for their male selection process I'm sure...I'm gonna be elite chuckin that pollen like a monster yo! and I will get T-Shirts made with "Do you even OGKB brah?"


You saw red eyes male I posted up on here ?


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> You saw red eyes male I posted up on here ?


I honestly don't remember if I did, I do smoke a lot of weed buddy


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I honestly don't remember if I did, I do smoke a lot of weed buddy


It was kind of a joke. Not a male I would post as a breeder if I was using it.


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It was kind of a joke. Not a male I would post as a breeder if I was using it.


Was that the male that they threw up on IG right after saying they might discontinue the line or something or other?


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> Was that the male that they threw up on IG right after saying they might discontinue the line or something or other?


Yes


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 22, 2016)

I remember that, maybe a month or so ago. Hahaha, if only I didn't have some morals I think I could make a few Chucks and have a line or two out every year and get stinkin rich off some poor fellers who don't know any better...


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> I remember that, maybe a month or so ago. Hahaha, if only I didn't have some morals I think I could make a few Chucks and have a line or two out every year and get stinkin rich off some poor fellers who don't know any better...


I dealt with a few breeders from michigan with that business plan


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I dealt with a few breeders from michigan with that business plan


and cali, and holland, and spain and


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 22, 2016)

Great way to cash in, also a great way to gain a lot of people's dislike/hatred


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

Yeah it is, but I'm not a fan of that model personally, but you could score a quick couple hundred k in a year with a good marketing blitz...usually several months before "BAD" reports come out...I kinda wouldn't mind starting from scratch with landraces, but with my need for perfection, it would be 20 years before I got there


----------



## HarryCarey (May 22, 2016)

Why don't we all form a sort of artisan cultivar collective  preserving firstly, while also improving on rare genetics, in our closets/bedrooms/basements etc. Big business ain't got shit on craft cannabis


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 22, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> I remember that, maybe a month or so ago. Hahaha, if only I didn't have some morals I think I could make a few Chucks and have a line or two out every year and get stinkin rich off some poor fellers who don't know any better...


Just chuck the pollen and keep the morals, give the beans for free! That's what I'm tryin to get going. Then in a couple years after proper male selections and testing I may try my hand at collecting a few pennies in return for the beans. 

I made a joke on my IG, watch for my first seed drop in 2020


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Just chuck the pollen and keep the morals, give the beans for free! That's what I'm tryin to get going. Then in a couple years after proper male selections and testing I may try my hand at collecting a few pennies in return for the beans.
> 
> I made a joke on my IG, watch for my first seed drop in 2020


Damn you're gonna beat me to it! I figured 2030 here!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> Why don't we all form a sort of artisan cultivar collective  preserving firstly, while also improving on rare genetics, in our closets/bedrooms/basements etc. Big business ain't got shit on craft cannabis


I'm down! you guys are gonna get some F2's out of me way sooner than that though! Providing I don't screw the pooch!


----------



## skinny510 (May 22, 2016)

Anyone posted or seen good threads on pollinating in cabinets/closets for the spatially restricted?


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Anyone posted or seen good threads on pollinating in cabinets/closets for the spatially restricted?


sure its easy, get your male, chop it down till you just have one limb on a near 90 degree angle, start it to flower, when it starts getting ready to bust a nut, cover it with a paper lunch bag, shake it vigorously, leave on for a day, shake again and BOOM, Pollen in a bag, then i take said bag and cover a lower limb on a girl, shake the shit out of it leave on for a day, shake again, leave on for a day, gently remove bag so you don't knock pollen everywhere, and voila, immaculate conception


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> sure its easy, get your male, chop it down till you just have one limb on a near 90 degree angle, start it to flower, when it starts getting ready to bust a nut, cover it with a paper lunch bag, shake it vigorously, leave on for a day, shake again and BOOM, Pollen in a bag, then i take said bag and cover a lower limb on a girl, shake the shit out of it leave on for a day, shake again, leave on for a day, gently remove bag so you don't knock pollen everywhere, and voila, immaculate conception


I've never done it personally, but I've read a lot of breeders pollinate twice during flower to maximize seed counts...I'm just trying to make a few hundo to give out so i only do it once, but I see the merit behind it.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

Man I am a giant windbag today, my apologies to everyone that has had to read my jibberish!


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Anyone posted or seen good threads on pollinating in cabinets/closets for the spatially restricted?


Collect pollen from a male and store it in the freezer. Then you don't need males around. You can get enough pollen from one good male for at least a few thousand seeds.


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Collect pollen from a male and store it in the freezer. Then you don't need males around. You can get enough pollen from one good male for at least a few thousand seeds.


Is it absolutely necessary to add heated flour to your pollen before you freeze it? I've read so many methods and most say to dilute the pollen with flour, I'm just curious as to if this is a necessary step


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> Is it absolutely necessary to add heated flour to your pollen before you freeze it? I've read so many methods and most say to dilute the pollen with flour, I'm just curious as to if this is a necessary step


I don't add anything. Just make sure it's all the way dry and no leaf/pod organic matter is mixed in with the pollen. And your containers need to be air tight. No problems here for at least 6 months Ime.


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I don't add anything. Just make sure it's all the way dry and no leaf/pod organic matter is mixed in with the pollen. And your containers need to be air tight. No problems here for at least 6 months Ime.


Old medicine containers work?


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 22, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> Is it absolutely necessary to add heated flour to your pollen before you freeze it? I've read so many methods and most say to dilute the pollen with flour, I'm just curious as to if this is a necessary step


I've never used flower but I think using flour is more for efficiency purposes. To spread them spores a bit further apart. No need to dump 10,000,000 spores on a single bud when it only has 200 pistils knowmsayin?

Prob 10 million spores on the tip of this dab tool.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I've never used flower but I think using flour is more for efficiency purposes. To spread them spores a bit further apart. No need to dump 10,000,000 spores on a single bud when it only has 200 pistils knowmsayin?
> 
> Prob 10 million spores on the tip of this dab tool.
> 
> View attachment 3688371


*ACHOOOOO*


----------



## MojoRizing (May 22, 2016)

Lookin to pop another 88g13hp pappy plant and need some help with the selection. Here is what I have available

Black Triangle (Triangle Kush x 88g13hp)
Hollyweed (Hollywood Pure Kush x 88g13hp)
More Cowbell (gsc forum cut x 88g13hp)
Blueberry Hashplant (BlueDream x 88g13hp)
Clusterfunk (Chem91 jb cut x 88g13hp)
Dragon Blood Hashplant (Hawaiian Sativa x 88g13hp)
Dank Zappa (86 UW Hashplant x 88g13hp)
Spirit Hashplant (Ghost OG x 88g13hp)


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 22, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I've never used flower but I think using flour is more for efficiency purposes. To spread them spores a bit further apart. No need to dump 10,000,000 spores on a single bud when it only has 200 pistils knowmsayin?
> 
> Prob 10 million spores on the tip of this dab tool.
> 
> View attachment 3688371


Thanks for the tips guys. This is why I've hung around this forum for years, so many helpful cannaminded people. And to keep it Bodhi related, my profile pic is a quick shot of some Prayer Tower from last year(poorky trimmed so hush lol) Can't wait to get back to that pack this fall/winter


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Lookin to pop another 88g13hp pappy plant and need some help with the selection. Here is what I have available
> 
> Black Triangle (Triangle Kush x 88g13hp)
> Hollyweed (Hollywood Pure Kush x 88g13hp)
> ...


They all rock, but Black Triangle, Hollyweed and Dank Zappa are probably all solid choices...Dank Zappa might be my personal choice tho...and now you make me want to pop beans


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 22, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Lookin to pop another 88g13hp pappy plant and need some help with the selection. Here is what I have available
> 
> Black Triangle (Triangle Kush x 88g13hp)
> Hollyweed (Hollywood Pure Kush x 88g13hp)
> ...


Damn your guess is as good as mine.  Does pappy mean you are looking for a pollen donor?


I'd be interested to see the Hollyweed to see the difference between that and the pure kush suge. Don't think I seen anyone grow that one yet.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

You could hold up all your packs of beans to your girls and say "Who's your daddy!" maybe they'll pick for you!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 22, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I'm sure I will have to dole out some SSDD F2's and Goji F2s as compensation


Would love both  f2s all the way


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Would love both  f2s all the way


Uncle Sam is going to love me!


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> Old medicine containers work?


As long as they're clean and you close he with the top down so they're air tight lol. I use these.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> As long as they're clean and you close he with the top down so they're air tight lol. I use these.


What's that meat you're going to be cooking us up?


----------



## thezephyr (May 22, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> China yunnan
> Acapulco gold





apbx720 said:


> Na but the mystery pac thing is so damned intriguing. I mean, what if it contains some of the extinct varieties??


just picked up the yunnan and acapulco. I'm psyched on the landraces and extinct shit haha


skinny510 said:


> I wanna see how the Chinese strain goes!





HarryCarey said:


> I definitely do too, but I don't want to pop until I can preserve it in a cross or f2. I think it's more breeding material than it would be top shelf smoke, but who knows. I love the idea of landrace X's, plan on making a few myself


I'm also goin ham on the landraces. I'm waiting on the yunnan until next years outdoor season for breeding. I'll be doing crosses to whatever indoor varieties I have going then, and a pure open pollination outdoors for pure f2s. I'll start making selections in the next generation to get a pure acclimatized variety. Even if it has a leafy structure I think the dali might be some top shelf in and of itself if I get some resinous phenos to work with. where I live I actually want outdoor plants with a somewhat open structure to resist the late season rain.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 22, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> just picked up the yunnan and acapulco. I'm psyched on the landraces and extinct shit haha
> 
> 
> I'm also goin ham on the landraces. I'm waiting on the yunnan until next years outdoor season for breeding. I'll be doing crosses to whatever indoor varieties I have going then, and a pure open pollination outdoors for pure f2s. I'll start making selections in the next generation to get a pure acclimatized variety. Even if it has a leafy structure I think the dali might be some top shelf in and of itself if I get some resinous phenos to work with. where I live I actually want outdoor plants with a somewhat open structure to resist the late season rain.


I first started learning to grow in a very similar climate (PNW)..Went for a Nirvana concert, left 2 years later with some knowledge and a general dislike of grunge....to this day I want to punch a flannel wearer in the face! I totally agree on the land race stuff, a bunch of us are making various F2's, we can all share...it might be the one time in life Bodhi gets angry though...."Why aren't the seeds selling?".."Oh you didn't hear, everyone has billions of F2's to pop first" I jest of course, anyone that ever met him knows he has 0 Incredible Hulk in him


----------



## skinny510 (May 22, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Lookin to pop another 88g13hp pappy plant and need some help with the selection. Here is what I have available
> 
> Black Triangle (Triangle Kush x 88g13hp)
> Hollyweed (Hollywood Pure Kush x 88g13hp)
> ...


DZ is next up for me. So that'll get my vote


----------



## JDGreen (May 22, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Lookin to pop another 88g13hp pappy plant and need some help with the selection. Here is what I have available
> 
> Black Triangle (Triangle Kush x 88g13hp)
> Hollyweed (Hollywood Pure Kush x 88g13hp)
> ...



Spirit hashplant


----------



## doniawon (May 22, 2016)

limonene said:


> yes pal that looks like the one to me. Although i find the leaves all stand up, I've never seen a plant that points to the sun so much, ill whack a pic up tomorrow. Im accidentally running my least favourite pheno again (mislabel) and she smells like straight up blueberries, AMAZING aroma but such a horrible structure and yield, such a shame.


Im leavin for a week. When I get back I should have some good stem rub material!! Blueberry's always nice!


----------



## doniawon (May 22, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Lookin to pop another 88g13hp pappy plant and need some help with the selection. Here is what I have available
> 
> Black Triangle (Triangle Kush x 88g13hp)
> Hollyweed (Hollywood Pure Kush x 88g13hp)
> ...


Fuck. I'm jelly too. Spirit hp sounds dangerous, and the dragons blood sounds really enjoyable.. nice stash


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 22, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Fuck. I'm jelly too. Spirit hp sounds dangerous, and the dragons blood sounds really enjoyable.. nice stash


Have u seen the rest of it? That's only a small fraction of the stash.


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> What's that meat you're going to be cooking us up?


Lol I buy whole top sirloin shoulders and cut them up. Cheaper/lasts longer than buying individual steaks.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 22, 2016)

Sup dudes and dudettes! Little off topic - when should I know my plants are ready for the cure? I tried the stem test and they're still bendy but the buds are more or less dry now


----------



## JDGreen (May 22, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Sup dudes and dudettes! Little off topic - when should I know my plants are ready for the cure? I tried the stem test and they're still bendy but the buds are more or less dry now


It usually takes 3-6 days depending on wen u trimmed it up. But yea wen the thinner branches snap. Dont worry if it seems alittle dry, the jar time will moisten it up.


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Sup dudes and dudettes! Little off topic - when should I know my plants are ready for the cure? I tried the stem test and they're still bendy but the buds are more or less dry now


I jar as soon as the water leaves are crispy, I don't like leaving them to dry until the stems snap. Just make sure they don't feel super wet after you break the nugs down of the branches and you should be good. 

IMO snapping stems= overdried.


Edit: little stems are ok to be snappy like jd stated above.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 22, 2016)

@JDGreen @kmog33 Thanks guys, guess its time for me to start trimming now then  Fun times


----------



## jtp92 (May 22, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. This is why I've hung around this forum for years, so many helpful cannaminded people. And to keep it Bodhi related, my profile pic is a quick shot of some Prayer Tower from last year(poorky trimmed so hush lol) Can't wait to get back to that pack this fall/winter


My profile pic is angelica from this year ill be updating it the entire time from start to end


----------



## thezephyr (May 22, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I first started learning to grow in a very similar climate (PNW)..Went for a Nirvana concert, left 2 years later with some knowledge and a general dislike of grunge....to this day I want to punch a flannel wearer in the face! I totally agree on the land race stuff, a bunch of us are making various F2's, we can all share...it might be the one time in life Bodhi gets angry though...."Why aren't the seeds selling?".."Oh you didn't hear, everyone has billions of F2's to pop first" I jest of course, anyone that ever met him knows he has 0 Incredible Hulk in him


Yeah, I'm in the pnw fresh out of the bay area and the problem is real. You have inspired me, here is my PNW meme courtesy of some fool with a ball in the cup:

this guy was playing a gig in front of less than 10 people at a college campus and treated his audience like shit.​


----------



## thezephyr (May 22, 2016)

Has anyone grown the Jungle Spice congo x hashplant, and do you think it would be strong outdoors? I'm planning on running one of these packs as my next indoor crop, with 2 or 3 females going outdoors as soon as they show.If not, the other packs I'm thinking about are the prayer tower and wolfpack. Any opinions on those for outdoor?

I won't be seeding the plants in my current outdoor grow because I already have a few plants from femenized seed outdoor and dont wan't to breed in a herm trait. but I'll definitely be making indoor f2s, and probably a cross to a local root beer kush.


----------



## JDGreen (May 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I jar as soon as the water leaves are crispy, I don't like leaving them to dry until the stems snap. Just make sure they don't feel super wet after you break the nugs down of the branches and you should be good.
> 
> IMO snapping stems= overdried.
> 
> ...


This is a good clarification. Dont wait till ur kola stems snap, thats well to far. But yes the litte stem snap, crispy outer leaves.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 22, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> Has anyone grown the Jungle Spice congo x hashplant, and do you think it would be strong outdoors? I'm planning on running one of these packs as my next indoor crop, with 2 or 3 females going outdoors as soon as they show.If not, the other packs I'm thinking about are the prayer tower and wolfpack. Any opinions on those for outdoor?
> 
> I won't be seeding the plants in my current outdoor grow because I already have a few plants from femenized seed outdoor and dont wan't to breed in a herm trait. but I'll definitely be making indoor f2s, and probably a cross to a local root beer kush.


I haven't grown it but I seem to remember seeing a couple jungle spice grows on breedbay. It's high on my list I think I'm gonna crack that next round with Guava HP.


----------



## JDGreen (May 22, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> Has anyone grown the Jungle Spice congo x hashplant, and do you think it would be strong outdoors? I'm planning on running one of these packs as my next indoor crop, with 2 or 3 females going outdoors as soon as they show.If not, the other packs I'm thinking about are the prayer tower and wolfpack. Any opinions on those for outdoor?
> 
> I won't be seeding the plants in my current outdoor grow because I already have a few plants from femenized seed outdoor and dont wan't to breed in a herm trait. but I'll definitely be making indoor f2s, and probably a cross to a local root beer kush.


Bro @apbx720 is running some, indoors though. But ive heard ppl say theyd do well outdoor.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 22, 2016)

damn I didn't know @apbx720 was rockin it! Hit us up with some pics bro!


----------



## JDGreen (May 22, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I haven't grown it but I seem to remember seeing a couple jungle spice grows on breedbay. It's high on my list I think I'm gonna crack that next round with Guava HP.


Yup


----------



## JDGreen (May 22, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> damn I didn't know @apbx720 was rockin it! Hit us up with some pics bro!


I threw him my pack to run, i believe they just went into flower.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 22, 2016)

and this time I am cloning the Guava HP's!!!


----------



## JDGreen (May 22, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> damn I didn't know @apbx720 was rockin it! Hit us up with some pics bro!


Also, this dude be A. Rockin lotsa Awsome ass shit from bodhi or B. Abt to pop some awsome as shit from bodhi lol we r both pretty stocked and gunna do our best to birn through them. Then hopefully restock again


----------



## churtmunk (May 22, 2016)

Here's a couple jungle babies. I think they might go outdoors. The stretchy pheno is already getting some stank to it.


----------



## thezephyr (May 22, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I haven't grown it but I seem to remember seeing a couple jungle spice grows on breedbay. It's high on my list I think I'm gonna crack that next round with Guava HP.


awesome I'll check those out. hope non members can view pics there I don't need to get sucked into another forum haha.. I'm hoping it will have an effect similar to my durban pie, although growth characteristics should be way different. Guava hashplant will be on a future indoor cycle, I'll be growing with new cmh lighting and a different organic soil mix and want to get a cycle down with a free pack before I move on. I'm very hyped on the guava hp, the main strain I'm medicating with currently is a crazy fruity stardawg and triangle kush hybrid.



JDGreen said:


> Bro @apbx720 is running some, indoors though. But ive heard ppl say theyd do well outdoor.


doooope... Don't think I've seen his jungle spice yet but I've been noticing shots of some goji f2s I think?  amazing plants



HeadyYonder said:


> my profile pic is a quick shot of some Prayer Tower from last year(poorky trimmed so hush lol) Can't wait to get back to that pack this fall/winter


that's one good rep for the prayer tower too. thai plants are great for inflammation and stomach problems, that's another pack that might be right around the corner.


----------



## thezephyr (May 22, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Here's a couple jungle babies. I think they might go outdoors. The stretchy pheno is already getting some stank to it.


that's the jungle spice? awesome, looks like a little beast
what's the stem rub like? all the african lineage strains I've grown have had an aromatic hardwood smell


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 22, 2016)

Refer ing to the freezing of pollen.. Be carefull or try not to use a "frost free" freezer. They heat up at times at random to defrost themselves. It can/will be destructive to your precious..


----------



## JDGreen (May 22, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> awesome I'll check those out. hope non members can view pics there I don't need to get sucked into another forum haha.. I'm hoping it will have an effect similar to my durban pie, although growth characteristics should be way different. Guava hashplant will be on a future indoor cycle, I'll be growing with new cmh lighting and a different organic soil mix and want to get a cycle down with a free pack before I move on. I'm very hyped on the guava hp, the main strain I'm medicating with currently is a crazy fruity stardawg and triangle kush hybrid.
> 
> 
> doooope... Don't think I've seen his jungle spice yet but I've been noticing shots of some goji f2s I think?  amazing plants
> ...


Hes got some gojis i believe and the goji og f2 rasberry sharpie pheno x wookie testers phew. They look great.


----------



## churtmunk (May 22, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> that's the jungle spice? awesome, looks like a little beast
> what's the stem rub like? all the african lineage strains I've grown have had an aromatic hardwood smell


Yah jungle spice. Nice fat fan leaves. Has a bit of a rubbery/pine smell. just started coming on the past couple of days. Will sex in the near future. Wish I would have had the space to pop a full pack.


----------



## apbx720 (May 23, 2016)

Jungle spice bout a week into flwr. Blessed w 4 females from a pack courtesy of the homes @JDGreen 

The 6 males are getting thrown outside "sink or swim" style in search of heat resistant individuals. Round 1 of testing is simple- survive (more like thrive in...) an AZ summer outside. 

The other male was a mutant i posted on a while back i believe. He will be most likely culled. 

Heres the ladies...

Pheno#10 (biggest plant of the pack, i was surprised she was female) 7 gal pots

Group shot- the 3 right up the middle 

Mutant male 

Bud porn coming soon...


----------



## limonene (May 23, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Im leavin for a week. When I get back I should have some good stem rub material!! Blueberry's always nice!


Here's my bbhp keeper, 2nd run, grows huge leaves, always happy, a cinch to maintain but a nightmare to photograph. The leaves obscure all the good bits but the buds are oh so dense


----------



## apbx720 (May 23, 2016)

limonene said:


> Here's my bbhp keeper, 2nd run, grows huge leaves, always happy, a cinch to maintain but a nightmare to photograph. The leaves obscure all the good bits but the buds are oh so dense
> View attachment 3688691 View attachment 3688692 View attachment 3688693 View attachment 3688694 View attachment 3688695


r are those fan leafs completely vertical?!


----------



## limonene (May 23, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> r are those fan leafs completely vertical?!


Yes she is permanently erect!


----------



## limonene (May 23, 2016)

limonene said:


> Yes she is permanently erect!


im going to name her the Viagra pheno lol


----------



## limonene (May 23, 2016)

Urkle x old mama ghani


----------



## limonene (May 23, 2016)

Slightly defoliated bbhp


----------



## limonene (May 23, 2016)

Silver mountain 6 feet high and rising


----------



## JDGreen (May 23, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Jungle spice bout a week into flwr. Blessed w 4 females from a pack courtesy of the homes @JDGreen
> 
> The 6 males are getting thrown outside "sink or swim" style in search of heat resistant individuals. Round 1 of testing is simple- survive (more like thrive in...) an AZ summer outside.
> 
> ...


Really looking great man. Total grow warrior right here


----------



## 0letdown (May 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> View attachment 3688422
> Spirit hashplant


lmao, I saw that Spirit Hashplant and instantly started pulling up all my Bodhi seeds bank websites looking for it. As you can imagine, I was very disappointed...


----------



## JDGreen (May 23, 2016)

0letdown said:


> lmao, I saw that Spirit Hashplant and instantly started pulling up all my Bodhi seeds bank websites looking for it. As you can imagine, I was very disappointed...


Yea i saw it wen it dropped with angelica i believe...figured it would b back.......buuuut


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yea i saw it wen it dropped with angelica i believe...figured it would b back.......buuuut


Makes two of us


----------



## JDGreen (May 23, 2016)

Here a pic of the white wookie tester pheno #2 day 26


Not as frosty as i wpuld have predicted or even would.like....however the buds are extremely uniform and have alot of symmetry. I expect a very lage swell on these, a 9.5 week minimum flower time(guessing) and on some flash photos the calxyes seem to have a good amount of resin production. Hopes r still high dispite the expectations of coated sugar leaves not filling out.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 23, 2016)

Thought I might share some bodhi babies sharing space with something called Denver Diesel. 

4 gbhp
2 mt
5 DD


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 23, 2016)

Make sure y'all follow @bodhiguide on instagram for a chance at some Bodhi gifts!

#boobs


----------



## skinny510 (May 23, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Make sure y'all follow @bodhiguide on instagram for a chance at some Bodhi gifts!
> 
> #boobs
> 
> ...


Dammit, gonna have to sign up for IG...


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 23, 2016)

Oh ya my Jabba #1 threw out bananas also. So #1 and #3 did it both runs. 


But on the bright side I think I'm going to keep one of good ones. #6. She was my 3rd favorite before smoke test. She's the loudest and seems to have the most punch but I'll have to vape some more of each to make final decision.


----------



## thezephyr (May 23, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Jungle spice bout a week into flwr. Blessed w 4 females from a pack courtesy of the homes @JDGreen
> 
> The 6 males are getting thrown outside "sink or swim" style in search of heat resistant individuals. Round 1 of testing is simple- survive (more like thrive in...) an AZ summer outside.
> 
> ...


damn apbx, your grows amazing. looks like those have some incredible potential. I'll be running 8 Jungle Spice and 2 Root Beer in my next indoor cycle, with 2 of the JS females going outside. Those fan leaves are amazing, I might even use this strain for juicing. I've found tinctures made from strains with landrace thai or african genetics to be highly effective for digestive problems and inflammation/pain from connective tissue laxity.
I'm also a fan of the more darwinian method of plant selection. the ones that persevere tend to be some of the most impressive plants. not a bodhi strain, but this is actually what lead me to find and buy a shit ton of bodhi, he was the only breeder I could find working with similar genetics . Surf's Up thai x indica hybrid in unamended hard native clay:
plant: Bud: Hash:


finally got these uploaded and thumbnailed. the buds from this pheno smelled fresh and light like chopped herbs and fresh blueberries, with a pervasive ocean fog smell in the background that reminded me of a foggy night in the sunset district in sf. the hash is straight magnolia blossom. all 3 phenos were incredibly resinous, but more oily than frosty. (it's possible surf's up is an imitation, f2, or cross of bodhi's prayer tower under a different name for sale at sparc sf dispensary, the only info they gave me on the genetics was thai and 50% indica) other phenos were a lanky high yielding citrus and cilantro, and one compact tree that had a totally bizarre salty incense aroma. that whole plant got used for a raw resin, which was aaawesome and tasted like mexican fruit leather. that's it for non bodhi posting from me, I'll be back in a week or two with some seedling pics  peace out


----------



## futant (May 23, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Not sure man. I have a few that are above ground now. Stay tuned. But I would also love a strain with jasmine essence.
> 
> I think night-blooming jasmine is one of the best smells on earth.
> 
> Ps. Love the name and avi


search for it in DBHP guys, the Pipeline HP leaners


----------



## futant (May 23, 2016)

Jungle Spice same cut, blooming em out both ways pretty much simultaneously.
That is a Strawberry Milk x Wookie #15 tester photobombing in front of the gnat trap.


----------



## thezephyr (May 23, 2016)

futant said:


> Jungle Spice same cut, blooming em out both ways pretty much simultaneously.
> That is a Strawberry Milk x Wookie #15 tester photobombing in front of the gnat trap.
> View attachment 3689134
> View attachment 3689136


wow nice indoor setup man. and that outdoor cut.. what a monster hahaha looks like it prefers the sunshine



futant said:


> search for it in DBHP guys, the Pipeline HP leaners


Edit: ohhh dragons blood hash plant thanks for the tip


----------



## BDOGKush (May 23, 2016)

Thanks @undercovergrow for your feedback on the SSDD which pushed me to order them. 

I dropped GLG a joking line with my order saying that if they had any more Bodhi shirts, I wear a small. Jeff came back and said sorry but they were all gone for now but he was going to get more. Well my two packs of SSDD arrived today with my first freebie selection TT NL#6 x App, Dead Head x Long Bottom Leaf freebies, a Bodhi lighter, Bodhi concentrate holder, a bunch of stickers (guitar case art lol) and a Bodhi T-Shirt in the right size which came as a complete surprise. I didn't order during the 420 promo, so I had no expectations of getting hooked up like this.


----------



## doniawon (May 23, 2016)

> D_Urbmon, post: 12619536, member: 880721"]Have u seen the rest of it? That's only a small fraction of the stash.


No. Lol
Holyshit I bet its amazing...


----------



## doniawon (May 23, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Thanks @undercovergrow for your feedback on the SSDD which pushed me to order them.
> 
> I dropped GLG a joking line with my order saying that if they had any more Bodhi shirts, I wear a small. Jeff came back and said sorry but they were all gone for now but he was going to get more. Well my two packs of SSDD arrived today with my first freebie selection TT NL#6 x App, Dead Head x Long Bottom Leaf freebies, a Bodhi lighter, Bodhi concentrate holder, a bunch of stickers (guitar case art lol) and a Bodhi T-Shirt in the right size which came as a complete surprise. I didn't order during the 420 promo, so I had no expectations of getting hooked up like this.


U lucky sob. Can u order the shirts anywhere?.ill have to look into it.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 23, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> when should I know my plants are ready for the cure?


Ready for "The Cure"? Dont hate me, I couldnt help myself... They might start going hermi


----------



## althor (May 23, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Thanks @undercovergrow for your feedback on the SSDD which pushed me to order them.
> 
> I dropped GLG a joking line with my order saying that if they had any more Bodhi shirts, I wear a small. Jeff came back and said sorry but they were all gone for now but he was going to get more. Well my two packs of SSDD arrived today with my first freebie selection TT NL#6 x App, Dead Head x Long Bottom Leaf freebies, a Bodhi lighter, Bodhi concentrate holder, a bunch of stickers (guitar case art lol) and a Bodhi T-Shirt in the right size which came as a complete surprise. I didn't order during the 420 promo, so I had no expectations of getting hooked up like this.


 GLG is great. He has completely won me over as a customer.


----------



## leoshitz (May 23, 2016)

Just wanted to check in to the thread and show off with my 9 kids...
So far 100% germ rate from James Bean.


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 23, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> Just wanted to check in to the thread and show off with my 9 kids...


Strain?


----------



## leoshitz (May 23, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> Strain?


They are tagged. Goji OG, Cougars Milk, Silver Lotus.


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 23, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> They are tagged. Goji OG, Cougars Milk, Silver Lotus.


Lol, hells bells my eyes are letting me down. This your first run with them or from clone? They look happy duder, keep up the green thumb


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 23, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Thanks @undercovergrow for your feedback on the SSDD which pushed me to order them.
> 
> I dropped GLG a joking line with my order saying that if they had any more Bodhi shirts, I wear a small. Jeff came back and said sorry but they were all gone for now but he was going to get more. Well my two packs of SSDD arrived today with my first freebie selection TT NL#6 x App, Dead Head x Long Bottom Leaf freebies, a Bodhi lighter, Bodhi concentrate holder, a bunch of stickers (guitar case art lol) and a Bodhi T-Shirt in the right size which came as a complete surprise. I didn't order during the 420 promo, so I had no expectations of getting hooked up like this.


Thats killer , a deal on the Bodhi + all the free stuff !! GLG is great, Dbj is a strait up dude. I f'd an order up and he straightened it out asap.. 110% they are..


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 23, 2016)

Any coco growers in here? I'm hoping you can PM me I don't wanna clutter the thread and I'm too scared to venture outside the seedsection on RIU.  I made the switch to coco things are going good so far but got a few questions.


----------



## leoshitz (May 23, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> Lol, hells bells my eyes are letting me down. This your first run with them or from clone? They look happy duder, keep up the green thumb


My intro to Bodhi came from two Goji OG freebies from SOS or Tude. They ended up being the best I have ever grown. I was sold at that point. Guess I live in a good climate for Goji.


----------



## skinny510 (May 23, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Thanks @undercovergrow for your feedback on the SSDD which pushed me to order them.
> 
> I dropped GLG a joking line with my order saying that if they had any more Bodhi shirts, I wear a small. Jeff came back and said sorry but they were all gone for now but he was going to get more. Well my two packs of SSDD arrived today with my first freebie selection TT NL#6 x App, Dead Head x Long Bottom Leaf freebies, a Bodhi lighter, Bodhi concentrate holder, a bunch of stickers (guitar case art lol) and a Bodhi T-Shirt in the right size which came as a complete surprise. I didn't order during the 420 promo, so I had no expectations of getting hooked up like this.


Damn, that's some swag...They must have known you'd come here, show off and make us all go spend money at GLG.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 23, 2016)

UW Black x Dragonsblood F3 testers chuggin along nicely


----------



## budLIFE60 (May 23, 2016)

Well here goes my first attempt at getting some pollen. I've got this great little ssdd clone I'll be using. Greatful to have such great genetics to work with. Thanks bodhi 

Hoping to make some more ssdd seeds and a few other of my own crosses I've got in mind  wish me luck!


----------



## Frajola (May 23, 2016)

budLIFE60 said:


> Well here goes my first attempt at getting some pollen. I've got this great little ssdd clone I'll be using. Greatful to have such great genetics to work with. Thanks bodhi
> 
> Hoping to make some more ssdd seeds and a few other of my own crosses I've got in mind  wish me luck!
> View attachment 3689320 View attachment 3689326


Good lucky fella, I got seeds from an auto selfpollinated after over 5 months a Blue Dream from HSO Imagine every thing going wrong to worse and then bamm ssdds. lol good luck w your conscious gen project.


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 23, 2016)

doniawon said:


> U lucky sob. Can u order the shirts anywhere?.ill have to look into it.


No DBJ has the Bodhi shirts made exclusively for GLG and have only been available for special promos.


----------



## blackforest (May 23, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> No DBJ has the Bodhi shirts made exclusively for GLG and have only been available for special promos.


Thanks for the info. I want my bodhi shirt as well. Great excuse to buy more beans. Now GLG is going to get hit up for shirts with their riu orders lol.


----------



## 0letdown (May 23, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> My intro to Bodhi came from two Goji OG freebies from SOS or Tude. They ended up being the best I have ever grown. I was sold at that point. Guess I live in a good climate for Goji.


 Exactly how I found Bodhi. Got a couple Goji OG's from a tude order.


----------



## MojoRizing (May 23, 2016)

About ready to sex some goji og and want to get some male pollen for f2 making. Do you guys go through and select a good male or do you grab pollen from all males and mix it up to get a wider genetic pool for your f2 seeds.?


----------



## JDGreen (May 23, 2016)

0letdown said:


> Exactly how I found Bodhi. Got a couple Goji OG's from a tude order.


Ha lucky huh


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 23, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> About ready to sex some goji og and want to get some male pollen for f2 making. Do you guys go through and select a good male or do you grab pollen from all males and mix it up to get a wider genetic pool for your f2 seeds.?


For f2 I mix the pollen from multiple dudes that aren't lame or extremely stretchy. Not a bad idea for f2 imo. Actually I've done this not just for f2's also because I don't have the room to be keeping a ton of clones in veg and testing males separately.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that your Bubba x Durban?


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Is that your Bubba x Durban?


That's the first pheno yeah  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RootzGemini (May 23, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> That tt nl#6 is supposed to be a skunky stanky pheno of nl.


Fyi...I obtained the above information from a site, but bodhi said this directly

trichome technologies 90's era northern lights 6 cut, its a classic short, dense, prolific northern lights, with a knock out stone and a piney, floral, alpine spice bouquet.


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Pheno 2 cho















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 24, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> About ready to sex some goji og and want to get some male pollen for f2 making. Do you guys go through and select a good male or do you grab pollen from all males and mix it up to get a wider genetic pool for your f2 seeds.?


I make ghetto F2's. I watch the males for a few weeks and pick the one I think has the tightest and most productive clusters and use him. I don't have time to grow out the progeny for testing. I just make F2's so I don't lose the genetics and gives me time to do some hunting for moms later. I don't know about the mixing up pollen though. Wonder how that would work...would you get different seeds with different genetic makeup??


----------



## akhiymjames (May 24, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> I make ghetto F2's. I watch the males for a few weeks and pick the one I think has the tightest and most productive clusters and use him. I don't have time to grow out the progeny for testing. I just make F2's so I don't lose the genetics and gives me time to do some hunting for moms later. I don't know about the mixing up pollen though. Wonder how that would work...would you get different seeds with different genetic makeup??


It preserves the line as best as possible without losing all the variation in it. If the genetics are good and each male has great qualities you will pass those traits to next generation it's basically an open pollination without having all the males flowering over all the ladies.


----------



## JDGreen (May 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It preserves the line as best as possible without losing all the variation in it. If the genetics are good and each male has great qualities you will pass those traits to next generation it's basically an open pollination without having all the males flowering over all the ladies.


Yep, but f2s traditionally will have less variation than f1. And f3 wpuld have slightly less variation. Especially if u reuse males or females in the f2.3.4 back cross


----------



## natro.hydro (May 24, 2016)

Anyone else see shoe post his new drop. I kinda wanna snag some just to get the Katsu bubba x 88g13/hp freebie lol, sounds killer. Neroli 91 is my first choice and I am thinking dream beaver for my second.


----------



## JDGreen (May 24, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Anyone else see shoe post his new drop. I kinda wanna snag some just to get the Katsu bubba x 88g13/hp freebie lol, sounds killer. Neroli 91 is my first choice and I am thinking dream beaver for my second.


Yea man i buy b too much. Lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 24, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Anyone else see shoe post his new drop. I kinda wanna snag some just to get the Katsu bubba x 88g13/hp freebie lol, sounds killer. Neroli 91 is my first choice and I am thinking dream beaver for my second.


I have those going now  didn't get to finishing testing them but got a male so far. Pics will be up soon


----------



## JDGreen (May 24, 2016)

So i ust have to say, i think its stupid terrible and totally put of wack that CO asked that u carry a Medical marijuana enforcement badge that cost $75 and in AZ u basically have to hve a bachelors degree (which i have, irrelevant)

ALL and i cant say that enough, all of the great growers i met, have been non college educated and basically poor. Not that great growers dont so to college or want to get a badge, but its an entirely ENTIRELY. unjustified qualification.


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yep, but f2s traditionally will have less variation than f1. And f3 wpuld have slightly less variation. Especially if u reuse males or females in the f2.3.4 back cross


Not really, if you're using two stable strains the f1s will generally only take on 2-3 phenos. F2s open up the genetic pool pretty wide. By f3 you should be starting to try to cut down on the traits you don't want(still pretty wide variation). 

When crossing 2 f1 polys you start so unstable that the f1s will be sort of like f2s from a stable strain, so you have much wider spread of genetics from the first generation. Although, technically when crossing 2 polys the first two generations are technically f1s I think. The first is a random f1 poly cross and if you cross the progeny you have f1s of an ibl. In this case the f2s would probably be more stable than the f1 cross because the genetics started so different across the board. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotch089 (May 24, 2016)

So.. this bubba kush x 88g13hp? Sorry if this has been brought up, but that sounds niiiice


----------



## BDOGKush (May 24, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Anyone else see shoe post his new drop. I kinda wanna snag some just to get the Katsu bubba x 88g13/hp freebie lol, sounds killer. Neroli 91 is my first choice and I am thinking dream beaver for my second.


What's the promo? I love Katsu bubba.


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> So i ust have to say, i think its stupid terrible and totally put of wack that CO asked that u carry a Medical marijuana enforcement badge that cost $75 and in AZ u basically have to hve a bachelors degree (which i have, irrelevant)
> 
> ALL and i cant say that enough, all of the great growers i met, have been non college educated and basically poor. Not that great growers dont so to college or want to get a badge, but its an entirely ENTIRELY. unjustified qualification.


That's funny because most of the best growers I know are insanely well educated. Degrees in biology, horticulture and chemistry lol. The poorer growers I've seen generally are not crackin haha. Setups all fucked up and jimmy rigged. But definitely the guys I know running houses are college educated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotch089 (May 24, 2016)

I think devotion/passion plays a huge role though, education just give an edge. You truly love something you can nit pick the shit out of all the info you'll need, I tend to fixate on hobbies lol


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

Scotch089 said:


> I think devotion/passion plays a huge role though, education just give an edge. You truly love something you can nit pick the shit out of all the info you'll need, I tend to fixate on hobbies lol


That's definitely true that passion plays a part. The most passionate people I know are usually exceptionally smart Ime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (May 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's funny because most of the best growers I know are insanely well educated. Degrees in biology, horticulture and chemistry lol. The poorer growers I've seen generally are not crackin haha. Setups all fucked up and jimmy rigged. But definitely the guys I know running houses are college educated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None of the people i know and or knew went. Not to say they r uneducated. They are self educated. Very well read, well spoken great people. Im sure alot of the guys running houses are educated or in cali, but many old time amazing growers from places like indiana that just never needed the actual degree. And it bums me out MY DAD who basically fostered me cant work here cuz hes quote "unqualified" which is absurd. 

Im college educated. So i don't advicate that we arent prevalent or good. Just a college degree for marijuana retail or trimmer or harvester or sumthin is alittle stupid. And college, i hate to say it, doesnt always make the difference. 

Also in AZ u need a certificate/card to work but the dispensary pays that, in CO it looks like the unemployed gotta pony up the money to get employed to pay for enforcement, so they dont have to take from the marijuana taxes i guess idk


----------



## akhiymjames (May 24, 2016)

Long overdue smoke report

Breeder: Bodhi
Cultivar: Super Silver Hashplant
Grower: @Al Yamoni 

Well please forgive me everyone but when I got this sample I was too damn excited to get it and smoke it that I forgot to get pics of the nug 

Bag appeal 8/10
Aroma 8/10
Density 6/10
Potency 8/10
Flavor 10/10

Great looking nugs very frosty spear haze type nugs. Not too dense but not airy by no means. Def a hybrid pheno but leans more to Super Silver Haze very hazey dom. Smell is amazing not to strong first whiff but can smell but once broken down wow reeks of lemon lime zest with a earthy spice woody smell. Taste like lemon lime sprite with a woody hazey flavor. High is great very good wake and bake daytime pick me up smoke. If you need energy this is it will give you he energy like 5 hour shot but not jacked up and very relaxed and clear headed but body is nice and mellow. Seems like good traits from both parents are shining through. Not racey at all but still gives that satty high with the indica body mixed in. Great pheno found and properly grown, dried and cured. Big ups to my bro for letting me sample it and I will get the experience it the garden soon. Mrs asked could I get it and it bro hooked me up so glad to have it and look forward to having a great amazing daytime smoke


----------



## natro.hydro (May 24, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> What's the promo? I love Katsu bubba.


Buy 2 Get 1 per the usual. But the freebies are all pretty kill imo. If he is out of the Katsu freebie I want the Alaskan snow.
I know some people were looking for that cbd barefoot doctor freebie around 420 and he has that as well.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Long overdue smoke report
> 
> Breeder: Bodhi
> Cultivar: Super Silver Hashplant
> ...


She's super fun to grow once she takes off... the branching is crazy and she hates vertical growth until she's a Medusa like bush.. clones easy once you can get a long enough branch. Undergrowth has to be defoliated constantly..


----------



## JDGreen (May 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Long overdue smoke report
> 
> Breeder: Bodhi
> Cultivar: Super Silver Hashplant
> ...


Nice report, im sure someone has a few pics


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (May 24, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Anyone else see shoe post his new drop. I kinda wanna snag some just to get the Katsu bubba x 88g13/hp freebie lol, sounds killer. Neroli 91 is my first choice and I am thinking dream beaver for my second.


Grabbed me some neroli, app super skunk, and of course the Bubba katsu freebie. I could not pass on the freebie, and seen the neroli 91 and was sold.


----------



## ForRealz (May 24, 2016)

Has anyone else gotten unsolicited emails from oregon seedbank? I'm trying to figure out how they got email list... Thanks


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> None of the people i know and or knew went. Not to say they r uneducated. They are self educated. Very well read, well spoken great people. Im sure alot of the guys running houses are educated or in cali, but many old time amazing growers from places like indiana that just never needed the actual degree. And it bums me out MY DAD who basically fostered me cant work here cuz hes quote "unqualified" which is absurd.
> 
> Im college educated. So i don't advicate that we arent prevalent or good. Just a college degree for marijuana retail or trimmer or harvester or sumthin is alittle stupid. And college, i hate to say it, doesnt always make the difference.
> 
> Also in AZ u need a certificate/card to work but the dispensary pays that, in CO it looks like the unemployed gotta pony up the money to get employed to pay for enforcement, so they dont have to take from the marijuana taxes i guess idk


I agree. It's definitely a bit silly to require a degree for anything mmj related with the exception of lab techs and shit lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0letdown (May 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Ha lucky huh


Yeah man, they were freebies and I thought, "I like OG's and the name sounds cool, what the hell". Both ended up being female and phenomenal. That was the start, now I'm a Bodhi fan boy...


----------



## skinny510 (May 24, 2016)

Random question Bodhi-heads: is Dirty Hippy just the female name for the Snow Lotus strain? So Snow Lotus would only be the name for the male plant? Thus there is no actual Snow Lotus line for flowering?


----------



## futant (May 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yep, but f2s traditionally will have less variation than f1. And f3 wpuld have slightly less variation. Especially if u reuse males or females in the f2.3.4 back cross


I would disagree. F1 standard variation, F2 prolific variation, F3 completely dependant on whether DOMINANT traits were selected for in F1 and F2.


kmog33 said:


> Not really, if you're using two stable strains the f1s will generally only take on 2-3 phenos. F2s open up the genetic pool pretty wide. By f3 you should be starting to try to cut down on the traits you don't want(still pretty wide variation).
> 
> When crossing 2 f1 polys you start so unstable that the f1s will be sort of like f2s from a stable strain, so you have much wider spread of genetics from the first generation. Although, technically when crossing 2 polys the first two generations are technically f1s I think. The first is a random f1 poly cross and if you cross the progeny you have f1s of an ibl. In this case the f2s would probably be more stable than the f1 cross because the genetics started so different across the board. Lol.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 What he said, cept IMO with polys its a crap shoot and I would think like I was working an F2 pool to take to F4 instead of F3 (the extra scrutiny is required) and once again totally dependent on whether traits initially selected for were DOMINANT traits or not.
I believe F3 narrows in diversity because many dominant traits will skip generations if the recessive trait still has a strong presence in the pool. Therefore traits beginning to show dominance in the immediate F1, even if wandering away from that in F2, will pop back up in F3 narrowing the pool.


----------



## futant (May 24, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Random question Bodhi-heads: is Dirty Hippy just the female name for the Snow Lotus strain? So Snow Lotus would only be the name for the male plant? Thus there is no actual Snow Lotus line for flowering?


there is a dirty hippy pheno (female), there is also a different snow lotus female just called Snow Lotus (TE has it in it I believe).


----------



## skinny510 (May 24, 2016)

futant said:


> there is a dirty hippy pheno (female), there is also a different snow lotus female just called Snow Lotus (TE has it in it I believe).


Thanks!


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

futant said:


> I would disagree. F1 standard variation, F2 prolific variation, F3 completely dependant on whether DOMINANT traits were selected for in F1 and F2.
> 
> 
> What he said, cept IMO with polys its a crap shoot and I would think like I was working an F2 pool to take to F4 instead of F3 (the extra scrutiny is required) and once again totally dependent on whether traits initially selected for were DOMINANT traits or not.
> I believe F3 narrows in diversity because many dominant traits will skip generations if the recessive trait still has a strong presence in the pool. Therefore traits beginning to show dominance in the immediate F1, even if wandering away from that in F2, will pop back up in F3 narrowing the pool.


F3 only narrows in diversity if you make it lol. Some of the guys chucking beans are just doing constant open pollination. Which may naturally stabilize some traits like 20 generations down the line lol. Ime the only way strains get more stable/uniform is if you really work to make them that way. Sometimes that means scrapping a generation Which is always sad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's funny because most of the best growers I know are insanely well educated. Degrees in biology, horticulture and chemistry lol. The poorer growers I've seen generally are not crackin haha. Setups all fucked up and jimmy rigged. But definitely the guys I know running houses are college educated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What if you ran several ops before college? quite sure I was doing something right


----------



## akhiymjames (May 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yep, but f2s traditionally will have less variation than f1. And f3 wpuld have slightly less variation. Especially if u reuse males or females in the f2.3.4 back cross


I missed your post bro sorry  but looks like it was already covered by a few people so no need for me to say anything. I used to think f1 had more variation but it depends on what type of parents tour breeding with ie. true land races, p1 hybrids or mutli polyhybrids.


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> What if you ran several ops before college? quite sure I was doing something right


I ran and grew on several ops (large and mid sized) before and during college lol. Only personals now, I make more money with less stress doing what I went to college for . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I ran and grew on several ops (large and mid sized) before and during college lol. Only personals now, I make more money with less stress doing what I went to college for .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've always been fortunate, I met "that 1 guy that can take anything, anytime!" right when I first started....had to let him marry my sister though...sucker  I also grow produce and spices for a lot of restaurants...noting that I went to school for, but wish I had!


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I've always been fortunate, I met "that 1 guy that can take anything, anytime!" right when I first started....had to let him marry my sister though...sucker  I also grow produce and spices for a lot of restaurants...noting that I went to school for, but wish I had!


You can always go back to finish. It took me a while haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 24, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, when exactly is an op considered large? I feel my 10 23watt CFLs make me cartel level no?


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> You can always go back to finish. It took me a while haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I finished a year early! Bribes are the business!


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Just out of curiosity, when exactly is an op considered large? I feel my 10 23watt CFLs make me cartel level no?


20-40k watts is the range I've worked with the most. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> 20-40k watts is the range I've worked with the most.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Put me on @kmog33!!!  haha


i'm over here with my measly 2400w. I'll feel bigtime when I jump up to 5k haha.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> 20-40k watts is the range I've worked with the most.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Respectable homie! I


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 24, 2016)

Just a wild thought, would this be a potentially good practice if starting with a small amount of beans, say 1-2 pac.

Open pollinate F2 and F3 to open up the gene pool and close it back up by narrowing it down while selecting for specific traits in the later generations?


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Put me on @kmog33!!!  haha
> 
> 
> i'm over here with my measly 2400w. I'll feel bigtime when I jump up to 5k haha.


Haha yeah, spent about 6 years messing around working on farms up north and then started up a few ops down in SoCal with a couple different people and several small grows of my own(6-12k watts). Had a dispensary for a year and a half, go robbed at gunpoint for a few pounds, went back to school. Got a decent gig in school and a better one after graduating so I'm kicking it with my tents right now lol. We're looking at moving into a house at the end of the year so I'll get a full room again and probably run 6k watts or so flowering there and a couple for veg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Respectable homie! I


Thanks. Yeah I mean I've done some decent sized stuff, but nothing like some of these guys on here. I'd love to have space like papapayne or jj lol. But we all work wth what we've got and I see dudes in 3x3s and 4x4s spit out way more fire than some of the bigger grows on the regular around here. So size isn't everything here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 24, 2016)

It would be a very sick # if I added all of my watts from every kind of growing (food and smoke)...and the old ladies orchids and


D_Urbmon said:


> Just a wild thought, would this be a potentially good practice if starting with a small amount of beans, say 1-2 pac.
> 
> Open pollinate F2 and F3 to open up the gene pool and close it back up by narrowing it down while selecting for specific traits in the later generations?


I am a huge fan of open pollination buddy, that being said...with a smaller gene pool l


kmog33 said:


> Thanks. Yeah I mean I've done some decent sized stuff, but nothing like some of these guys on here. I'd love to have space like papapayne or jj lol. But we all work wth what we've got and I see dudes in 3x3s and 4x4s spit out way more fire than some of the bigger grows on the regular around here. _So size isn't everything here. _
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to classy ladies of today, size IS everything!

I work with a lot of space i guess, more then most less than a few, could explain the 3 hrs of sleep I get a day, just think how much more sleep I'd get if I could get my own pigs and cows! The current "When he will die from a massive heart attack" pool is over 4k! @ 100 a pop, thats 400 people that want to see me dead! You guys are welcome to get in!


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (May 24, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> The current "When he will die from a massive heart attack" pool is over 4k! @ 100 a pop, thats 400 people that want to see me dead! You guys are welcome to get in!


Where did the other 36K go????


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 24, 2016)

hhibrownsbacker said:


> Where did the other 36K go????


haha well there is that extra 0 on that 400....or even better...i embezzled


----------



## MojoRizing (May 24, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> haha well there is that extra 0 on that 400....or even better...i embezzled


As long as you embezzled the money to buy bodhi seeds all is forgiven


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 24, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Just a wild thought, would this be a potentially good practice if starting with a small amount of beans, say 1-2 pac.
> 
> Open pollinate F2 and F3 to open up the gene pool and close it back up by narrowing it down while selecting for specific traits in the later generations?


 this is in fact what a lot of the "breeders" chucking pollen are doing. Alot of them talk about selection, when we all know they're running f2 and then a BX or two and say, we have a stable line ready for production. Not all do it, but Id bet most do. I seriously doubt too many folks are running multiple males in selected crosses and then running/testing progeny, then BXing multiple times...yeah right, it would be 3 years between drops. I think what a lot of us do in the way of chucking could stand up to some of these cash grab companies, with new crosses every month.


----------



## skinny510 (May 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Thanks. Yeah I mean I've done some decent sized stuff, but nothing like some of these guys on here. I'd love to have space like papapayne or jj lol. But we all work wth what we've got and I see dudes in 3x3s and 4x4s spit out way more fire than some of the bigger grows on the regular around here. So size isn't everything here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quality not quantity!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 24, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> As long as you embezzled the money to buy bodhi seeds all is forgiven


A metric ton of kelp meal actually!


----------



## JDGreen (May 24, 2016)

futant said:


> I would disagree. F1 standard variation, F2 prolific variation, F3 completely dependant on whether DOMINANT traits were selected for in F1 and F2.
> 
> 
> What he said, cept IMO with polys its a crap shoot and I would think like I was working an F2 pool to take to F4 instead of F3 (the extra scrutiny is required) and once again totally dependent on whether traits initially selected for were DOMINANT traits or not.
> I believe F3 narrows in diversity because many dominant traits will skip generations if the recessive trait still has a strong presence in the pool. Therefore traits beginning to show dominance in the immediate F1, even if wandering away from that in F2, will pop back up in F3 narrowing the pool.





akhiymjames said:


> I missed your post bro sorry  but looks like it was already covered by a few people so no need for me to say anything. I used to think f1 had more variation but it depends on what type of parents tour breeding with ie. true land races, p1 hybrids or mutli polyhybrids.


Yes , i was pretty general wth.my post. Basically just saying as u progressively inbreed a strain u eventually start narrowing the gene pool. This isnt always seen with polyhybrids due to the large initial variation. But i would bet by f9 or sumthin u would have drastically narrowed the pool to produce a pretty consistent offspring(low pheno variation)

Am i wrong, ive never gone that far or seen that far. But if u mix bubba kush x bubba kush then bubba f2 x bubba kush.....in the first few generations u should see phenos only available wen traits were compounded. But wen inbred deep only the most dominant traits wpuld emerge correct?


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 24, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> A metric ton of kelp meal actually!


I can imagine the aroma of that...


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 24, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> I can imagine the aroma of that...


I only ever have 1 smell in my nose...$$$$$$


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 24, 2016)

And since I respect you guys the most out of all the growers here, maybe you can answer a question....What Wiley E. Coyote level genius came up with using soft drinks in growing? *sprays coke* duuuuuuude look i got the sticky icky...i could see how it would add some sticky, and a whole lot of icky when it dries...just happened to see several threads of late, flushing with mt. dew, killing mites with coke...please clue me in


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 24, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> And since I respect you guys the most out of all the growers here, maybe you can answer a question....What Wiley E. Coyote level genius came up with using soft drinks in growing? *sprays coke* duuuuuuude look i got the sticky icky...i could see how it would add some sticky, and a whole lot of icky when it dries...just happened to see several threads of late, flushing with mt. dew, killing mites with coke...please clue me in


I have absolutely never heard of this...and I've heard some pretty far out growing methods! Are they carbo loading? Or was is Brawndo?... cause then carry on..


----------



## JDGreen (May 24, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> I have absolutely never heard of this...and I've heard some pretty far out growing methods! Are they carbo loading? Or was is Brawndo?... cause then carry on..


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 24, 2016)




----------



## HeadyYonder (May 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> View attachment 3690275


Hey, isn't that what plants crave? Electrolytes..?


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 24, 2016)

My buds have now dried for over a week and look as if they have lost roughly 75 percent of their weight since the cut. My only question is - & I know it doesn't belong in this thread. Do the buds shrink anymore during the curing time in the jars?

Side note: already have 6 (700g) jars full of bud and I'm only 1/3 of way through trimming all the buds... Have to buy more tomorrow.....
I weighed a jar full and all buds inside each jar weigh roughly 23-24g. I think I'm pretty close to hitting a g per watt  that's if they don't shrink anymore. The buds aren't super compact yet, but they look dense enough.

Attached a pic of my personal stuff, only popcorn nugs, already smell pretty good. Definetly chemmy lemony pine smell with a hint of coffee


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 24, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> My buds have now dried for over a week and look as if they have lost roughly 75 percent of their weight since the cut. My only question is - & I know it doesn't belong in this thread. Do the buds shrink anymore during the curing time in the jars?
> 
> Side note: already have 6 (700g) jars full of bud and I'm only 1/3 of way through trimming all the buds... Have to buy more tomorrow.....
> I weighed a jar full and all buds inside each jar weigh roughly 23-24g. I think I'm pretty close to hitting a g per watt  that's if they don't shrink anymore. The buds aren't super compact yet, but they look dense enou


Looks tasty to me. My nuggsnever see the inside of a jar for more than two months lol so I'm not even gonna try an answer that one. I do have a question though, what strain is she? Looks real purdy

For what it's worth I haven't noticed any of mine shrink up past the drying stage


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 24, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> Looks tasty to me. My nuggsnever see the inside of a jar for more than two months lol so I'm not even gonna try an answer that one. I do have a question though, what strain is she? Looks real purdy
> 
> For what it's worth I haven't noticed any of mine shrink up past the drying stage


AK Royal by royalqueenseeds. Is it necessary to dry for atleast 2 months or is that all just down to Personal preference? Yeah she's a winner, definetly a great strain to run! My trim job wasn't too great but a bit of leaf doesn't bother me too much 

That's crazy if they don't shrink anymore I believe I'll have around 14-15oz. Possibly a full lb, but judging by the amount and the amount left id say I'm a bit off. But still as a new grower and it being my first ever run, many people can't say the same,


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 24, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> AK Royal by royalqueenseeds. Is it necessary to dry for atleast 2 months or is that all just down to Personal preference? Yeah she's a winner, definetly a great strain to run! My trim job wasn't too great but a bit of leaf doesn't bother me too much
> 
> That's crazy if they don't shrink anymore I believe I'll have around 14-15oz. Possibly a full lb, but judging by the amount and the amount left id say I'm a bit off. But still as a new grower and it being my first ever run, many people can't say the same,


Drying should only last 3-12 days depending on temp and humidity conditions duder


----------



## eastcoastled (May 24, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> AK Royal by royalqueenseeds. Is it necessary to dry for atleast 2 months or is that all just down to Personal preference? Yeah she's a winner, definetly a great strain to run! My trim job wasn't too great but a bit of leaf doesn't bother me too much
> 
> That's crazy if they don't shrink anymore I believe I'll have around 14-15oz. Possibly a full lb, but judging by the amount and the amount left id say I'm a bit off. But still as a new grower and it being my first ever run, many people can't say the same,


you dry until you get to around 60% rh. Then you jar and start the curing process. This is where your bud equalizes, and stabilizes. The outside might be crispy dry, while the inside might be soaking wet. Once in the jar, you check your hygrometer after a few hours. If you go above 60 after a couple hours, you probably jarred too soon, and it needs to come back out. Boveda packs help simplify things, and allow a little more room for error. You can get a caliber IV or V hygrometer for $25-30......money well spent, i have one in every jar.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 24, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I only ever have 1 smell in my nose...$$$$$$


We need a strain that smells like $$ !! Strait up greenbacks ..


----------



## MojoRizing (May 24, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> you dry until you get to around 60% rh. Then you jar and start the curing process. This is where your bud equalizes, and stabilizes. The outside might be crispy dry, while the inside might be soaking wet. Once in the jar, you check your hygrometer after a few hours. If you go above 60 after a couple hours, you probably jarred too soon, and it needs to come back out. Boveda packs help simplify things, and allow a little more room for error. You can get a caliber IV or V hygrometer for $25-30......money well spent, i have one in every jar.


This!


----------



## Scotch089 (May 24, 2016)

@Billygreen 



eastcoastled said:


> you dry until you get to around 60% rh. Then you jar and start the curing process. This is where your bud equalizes, and stabilizes. The outside might be crispy dry, while the inside might be soaking wet. Once in the jar, you check your hygrometer after a few hours. If you go above 60 after a couple hours, you probably jarred too soon, and it needs to come back out. Boveda packs help simplify things, and allow a little more room for error. You can get a caliber IV or V hygrometer for $25-30......money well spent, i have one in every jar.


----------



## ky man (May 24, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> you dry until you get to around 60% rh. Then you jar and start the curing process. This is where your bud equalizes, and stabilizes. The outside might be crispy dry, while the inside might be soaking wet. Once in the jar, you check your hygrometer after a few hours. If you go above 60 after a couple hours, you probably jarred too soon, and it needs to come back out. Boveda packs help simplify things, and allow a little more room for error. You can get a caliber IV or V hygrometer for $25-30......money well spent, i have one in every jar.


turkey bags do a great job also,ky


----------



## ky man (May 24, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> We need a strain that smells like $$ !! Strait up greenbacks ..


it all smells that way to me..ky


----------



## ShyGuru (May 24, 2016)

@Feisty1UR I believe you meant to say cure and yes it it mostly personal preference. Most buds hit smoother and taste more flavorful after a cure. As long as you have the humidity in the right range and store in a cool dark place you can store your bud in the curing phase almost indefinitely. I have found one instance where I preferred the taste of the bud better with only a short cure and not as much after a long one but that is not the norm. And long is a relative term as I don't think I've ever had a jar last two months lol


----------



## GreenSanta (May 24, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @Feisty1UR I believe you meant to say cure and yes it it mostly personal preference. Most buds hit smoother and taste more flavorful after a cure. As long as you have the humidity in the right range and store in a cool dark place you can store your bud in the curing phase almost indefinitely. I have found one instance where I preferred the taste of the bud better with only a short cure and not as much after a long one but that is not the norm. And long is a relative term as I don't think I've ever had a jar last two months lol


it does becomes smoother in the jar, but you lose terpenes, it's inevitable, I personally always smoke fresh weed, when I chop a plant I will smoke it right as soon as its dry enough to go in the grinder (3-4 days in my setup) then I keep going back for 10-14 days and eventually move to a newer fresher strain, when my cure is perfect (meaning enough moisture was kept in the flowers for the first sweat the way I want it) I will enjoy that weed for up to 2 months if its special, but generally I keep going back to my fresher weed, I try to have it gone within the 4 months mark. Even in glass jar, IMO, the quality starts to go down after 3 months, but thats just me, maybe I am impatient and bias, but I like my fresh weeed!!!


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> it does becomes smoother in the jar, but you lose terpenes, it's inevitable, I personally always smoke fresh weed, when I chop a plant I will smoke it right as soon as its dry enough to go in the grinder (3-4 days in my setup) then I keep going back for 10-14 days and eventually move to a newer fresher strain, when my cure is perfect (meaning enough moisture was kept in the flowers for the first sweat the way I want it) I will enjoy that weed for up to 2 months if its special, but generally I keep going back to my fresher weed, I try to have it gone within the 4 months mark. Even in glass jar, IMO, the quality starts to go down after 3 months, but thats just me, maybe I am impatient and bias, but I like my fresh weeed!!!


Lol it's funny because IMO weed is best after at least a month and a half cure but stays good for a year or so as long as you keep it vacuum sealed after that point. First couple weeks after drying weed gets all its flavor I try not to start smoking any for at least a few weeks after they go into jars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkwreck (May 24, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Random question Bodhi-heads: is Dirty Hippy just the female name for the Snow Lotus strain? So Snow Lotus would only be the name for the male plant? Thus there is no actual Snow Lotus line for flowering?


Dirty Hippy = Afgooey x Blockhead


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Nice report, im sure someone has a few pics


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Long overdue smoke report
> 
> Breeder: Bodhi
> Cultivar: Super Silver Hashplant
> ...


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 24, 2016)

@ShyGuru Heavy said "My nuggsnever see the inside of a jar for more than two months " I thought he meant as in, he leaves them to dry and then puts them into jars after that time. my bad. being an idiot 

I don't really care about the smoothness or taste, its always a bonus of course. But as long as it smells great and looks great and gets you nice and stoney.

I was just curious on whether or not curing affects the weight at all.  My buds are already pretty much dry. When I was trimming I was getting resin all over my fingers, sticks to the ends of my fingers and thumbs like super glue!! Damn stuff is almost impossible to get off lol


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> View attachment 3690484


That looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShyGuru (May 24, 2016)

@kmog33 how often in that month and a half are you opening your jars? If I had more I could probably leave them be that long but I never have enough so after about two weeks of getting the humidity in the right range I start digging into the jar. With my setup I'm more concerned with over drying than being a bit too damp so I use the jars to dial in my humidity gradually and will dump the jars for an hour or two or leave the cap off a while if necessary. Over dried a batch by trimming wet and it didn't have much taste and since I'm still a beginner I haven't had the massive buds where mold would be an issue.
And @Feisty1UR to answer your question, no your buds will not noticeable shrink during the cure. I always wear gloves when trimming and swap them frequently although you could rub your fingers together and get little hash nuggets lol


----------



## MojoRizing (May 24, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> @ShyGuru Heavy said "My nuggsnever see the inside of a jar for more than two months " I thought he meant as in, he leaves them to dry and then puts them into jars after that time. my bad. being an idiot
> 
> I don't really care about the smoothness or taste, its always a bonus of course. But as long as it smells great and looks great and gets you nice and stoney.
> 
> I was just curious on whether or not curing affects the weight at all.  My buds are already pretty much dry. When I was trimming I was getting resin all over my fingers, sticks to the ends of my fingers and thumbs like super glue!! Damn stuff is almost impossible to get off lol


You won't lose much of any weight once the buds cure. If they are ready to be cured they should have lost most of their water weight. You might lose a few tenth of grams on each once if you lose any at all. 

Also save that resin that gets on your clippers when trimming. Scissor hash is one of my favorite things about the whole process. Plus it will put you on your ass hard enough that you won't mind trimming as much.


----------



## Bubbashine (May 25, 2016)

Macro Goji OG taproot!


----------



## kmog33 (May 25, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @kmog33 how often in that month and a half are you opening your jars? If I had more I could probably leave them be that long but I never have enough so after about two weeks of getting the humidity in the right range I start digging into the jar. With my setup I'm more concerned with over drying than being a bit too damp so I use the jars to dial in my humidity gradually and will dump the jars for an hour or two or leave the cap off a while if necessary. Over dried a batch by trimming wet and it didn't have much taste and since I'm still a beginner I haven't had the massive buds where mold would be an issue.
> And @Feisty1UR to answer your question, no your buds will not noticeable shrink during the cure. I always wear gloves when trimming and swap them frequently although you could rub your fingers together and get little hash nuggets lol


The first couple weeks once or twice a day for 5 or so minutes, maybe less. After that the only jars that get opened are the couple I'm smoking til they run out and I refill from jars that have been sitting unopened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> We need a strain that smells like $$ !! Strait up greenbacks ..


And here I was trying to figure out what the next trend in the seed business was going to be...lets start the company and call it "CashGrabKings" or "WePopped1PackForOurStud" !


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

ky man said:


> turkey bags do a great job also,ky





Feisty1UR said:


> @ShyGuru Heavy said "My nuggsnever see the inside of a jar for more than two months " I thought he meant as in, he leaves them to dry and then puts them into jars after that time. my bad. being an idiot
> 
> I don't really care about the smoothness or taste, its always a bonus of course. But as long as it smells great and looks great and gets you nice and stoney.
> 
> I was just curious on whether or not curing affects the weight at all.  My buds are already pretty much dry. When I was trimming I was getting resin all over my fingers, sticks to the ends of my fingers and thumbs like super glue!! Damn stuff is almost impossible to get off lol


Only if the product is to moist still will you lose weight....BUT it will mold out before then so you should be straight


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Macro Goji OG taproot!
> 
> View attachment 3690524


puuuuuuuuuuuurtty


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> it does becomes smoother in the jar, but you lose terpenes, it's inevitable, I personally always smoke fresh weed, when I chop a plant I will smoke it right as soon as its dry enough to go in the grinder (3-4 days in my setup) then I keep going back for 10-14 days and eventually move to a newer fresher strain, when my cure is perfect (meaning enough moisture was kept in the flowers for the first sweat the way I want it) I will enjoy that weed for up to 2 months if its special, but generally I keep going back to my fresher weed, I try to have it gone within the 4 months mark. Even in glass jar, IMO, the quality starts to go down after 3 months, but thats just me, maybe I am impatient and bias, but I like my fresh weeed!!!


I agree, I like that 3 month mark for my indicas, after that they are pretty bleh..tho with the 100% sativas I generally hit the 6mos cure mark, but it is all personal preference...I'm sure we all dry similarly to a degree, we all may not "sweat" the buds tho...but I do LOVE that fresh weed too....waitaminute I like weed in all its various forms and stages....maybe i need an intervention...anyone got Tommy Chongs #?


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> You won't lose much of any weight once the buds cure. If they are ready to be cured they should have lost most of their water weight. You might lose a few tenth of grams on each once if you lose any at all.
> 
> Also save that resin that gets on your clippers when trimming. Scissor hash is one of my favorite things about the whole process. Plus it will put you on your ass hard enough that you won't mind trimming as much.


And that finger hash.........mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 25, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> And here I was trying to figure out what the next trend in the seed business was going to be...lets start the company and call it "CashGrabKings" or "WePopped1PackForOurStud" !


well I have a single Palpatine(dungeons vault) male. You got a Bodhi female, let's make an elite strain and charge $100 a pack. We could b the new guy on the block like I see every other week.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

Since I've got all these SSDD's beans sprouting, it makes me want to pop more....so I put up a small tent (32x32x70....yep that small) and a 600...I might put a fancy sign on that says "Bodhi Freebies Tent"....anyone run Blueberry Snow at all?


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> nice to come in here after a
> 
> well I have a single Palpatine(dungeons vault) make. You got a Bodhi female, let's make an elite strain and charge $100 a pack. We could b the new guy on the block like I see every other week.


Hell no homie...check this out....$250 breeders stash packs! If we blow up social media correctly...sponsor some kind of cup event, rig it...win with said cross...and DOMINO! We just bought Aruba!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Since I've got all these SSDD's beans sprouting, it makes me want to pop more....so I put up a small tent (32x32x70....yep that small) and a 600...I might put a fancy sign on that says "Bodhi Freebies Tent"....anyone run Blueberry Snow at all?


Well being high it seems I grabbed a pack of goji by mistake....sooo that's not exactly what I wanted to do, but life is what it is eh?


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 25, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Hell no homie...check this out....$250 breeders stash packs! If we blow up social media correctly...sponsor some kind of cup event, rig it...win with said cross...and DOMINO! We just bought Aruba!


Shit I'm in...


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 25, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Since I've got all these SSDD's beans sprouting, it makes me want to pop more....so I put up a small tent (32x32x70....yep that small) and a 600...I might put a fancy sign on that says "Bodhi Freebies Tent"....anyone run Blueberry Snow at all?


Funny is those freebie will prolly outshine these poor ass Cali Cons(I know I shouldn't have) I paid for...


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Funny is those freebie will prolly outshine these poor ass Cali Cons(I know I shouldn't have) I paid for...


haha well the freebies will be another few weeks, apparently I can't read while high and I grabbed a pack of Goji by mistake...maybe it was an omen that I should have popped that originally


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Funny is those freebie will prolly outshine these poor ass Cali Cons(I know I shouldn't have) I paid for...


I got some HSO freebies I almost threw out after week 4, but they were packing on clusters so I waited..5 1/2 weeks in they started dusting up...(blue dream and emdog), for the record I'm an odd ball, when I strip the larf off at week 4, i let it dry enough to sample smoke....if I don't catch a moderate buzz I generally take the axe to them and move on, space is valuable after all! I decided to let them run their course since its only 2 of each. they can't be *that bad* I hope!

So 11 Goji beans soaking in some water, and 79 (was 80) SSDDs in seedling stage, maybe 5 days above soil I want to say...was mentally distracted and didn't take notes this round.


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 25, 2016)

80?? Holy shit you running a GH?


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> 80?? Holy shit you running a GH?


Not for these no sir, i do have some GHs on the property, but if I use one of the old ladies she'll put a drop of super glue on me when I sleep if you know what I'm sayin... plus I don't shit where I sleep, just grow food/flowers/herbs here..

I try and pop 80+ at a time, but I am overly brutal on selection and cull for a variety of reasons...slow growth and mutated growth usually don't interest me so anything lagging way behind at week 2 gets the axe...not a fan of viney/floppy growth either so axe they get when it really expresses (i know there are some amazing cuts with those attributes, but not for me) I also stress the plants like a mofo throughout, if a plant herms from a light leak/watering or other stress factor it would NORMALLY see in its environment gets the axe also, only the strong survive!


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 25, 2016)

Right on. I start 20 and feel overwhelmed. Lmao


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Right on. I start 20 and feel overwhelmed. Lmao


Well, I found a much cheaper alternative to Solo cups, and I'm sure you've seen them yourself, but the 1qt white disposable grow bags, which I love them as upotting is some easy business, and being square they bunch nicely under a light instead of 2 with solos, cost savings ftw!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Hell no homie...check this out....$250 breeders stash packs! If we blow up social media correctly...sponsor some kind of cup event, rig it...win with said cross...and DOMINO! We just bought Aruba!


I don't want to boast..but its been an hour....Trich and I have released our first 50 lines of quality genetics! Limited runs of 10 packs each @ $9,999.99/pk! These will go fast!


----------



## kmog33 (May 25, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Not for these no sir, i do have some GHs on the property, but if I use one of the old ladies she'll put a drop of super glue on me when I sleep if you know what I'm sayin... plus I don't shit where I sleep, just grow food/flowers/herbs here..
> 
> I try and pop 80+ at a time, but I am overly brutal on selection and cull for a variety of reasons...slow growth and mutated growth usually don't interest me so anything lagging way behind at week 2 gets the axe...not a fan of viney/floppy growth either so axe they get when it really expresses (i know there are some amazing cuts with those attributes, but not for me) I also stress the plants like a mofo throughout, if a plant herms from a light leak/watering or other stress factor it would NORMALLY see in its environment gets the axe also, only the strong survive!


While I am similarly very picky in my selection, some of the traits you cull for mean your missing out on some of the strongest/best strains in existence and keeping a lot of plants with grumpy traits. Being picky is good IMO. And I generally cull retarded/weak/slow growing plants within the first couple weeks, but the other things you cull for ie viney/floppy are traits that are proven to show in a lot of the strongest strains. 

Means you're at least missing out all of the true ogs and gg4, lol. I would rethink those ones if I were you, but to each their own and if it works for you then more power to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 25, 2016)

Where can I find some more ssdd ?

& wats the verdict on sunshine 4 ?
Shud I cop sum 
Also Wat milk strain shud I get
Mothers Cougars etc ?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I generally cull retarded/weak/slow growing plants within the first couple weeks


Same here. But.......this last round [ the goji project ], I let the Mace goji/gdp continue to exist after being both weak and slow, and falling far behind the others. Then, for some reason, it just took off, and within a week of getting a bucket, raced by all the others. It was the 1st to show pistils, and by the 2nd week of flower, had to boost the others height with small crates, as there was no way the Mace's stems were going to be super cropped. The goji and gdp's all look great so far, but this Mace has bigger and frostier buds by far, and dominates the tent. I wasn't planning on cloning it's clone, but I am now. If the smoke turns out well, this could be a k........kee......I can't say it.


----------



## futant (May 25, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> this is in fact what a lot of the "breeders" chucking pollen are doing. Alot of them talk about selection, when we all know they're running f2 and then a BX or two and say, we have a stable line ready for production. Not all do it, but Id bet most do. I seriously doubt too many folks are running multiple males in selected crosses and then running/testing progeny, then BXing multiple times...yeah right, it would be 3 years between drops. I think what a lot of us do in the way of chucking could stand up to some of these cash grab companies, with new crosses every month.


even worse many of them have zero familiarity with the "P"s in their polyhybreds; hell some have no familiarity with the "P"s in their F1s before they begin making selections... not good.


----------



## futant (May 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Same here. But.......this last round [ the goji project ], I let the Mace goji/gdp continue to exist after being both weak and slow, and falling far behind the others. Then, for some reason, it just took off, and within a week of getting a bucket, raced by all the others. It was the 1st to show pistils, and by the 2nd week of flower, had to boost the others height with small crates, as there was no way the Mace's stems were going to be super cropped. The goji and gdp's all look great so far, but this Mace has bigger and frostier buds by far, and dominates the tent. I wasn't planning on cloning it's clone, but I am now. If the smoke turns out well, this could be a k........kee......I can't say it.


makes me feel better about holding on to my Strawberry Milk x Wookie #15 tester #8 that fell so far behind the others.


----------



## futant (May 25, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> well I have a single Palpatine(dungeons vault) male. You got a Bodhi female, let's make an elite strain and charge $100 a pack. We could b the new guy on the block like I see every other week.


Keep in mind it aint an issue till a cat starts selling em for cash.


----------



## futant (May 25, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Hell no homie...check this out....$250 breeders stash packs! If we blow up social media correctly...sponsor some kind of cup event, rig it...win with said cross...and DOMINO! We just bought Aruba!


laugh all you want but sometimes a pheno is found in those breeder packs that can set a guys life (rest of the pack could be completely ordinary). You just have to understand what you are looking at to tell the "precious child" from the "*mendogratefulbreath*" is all. By all means if you do not understand cannabis genetics and don't have confidence to trust your own judgement regardless of the criticism of others, then stay away from them, you wont gain from them.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> While I am similarly very picky in my selection, some of the traits you cull for mean your missing out on some of the strongest/best strains in existence and keeping a lot of plants with grumpy traits. Being picky is good IMO. And I generally cull retarded/weak/slow growing plants within the first couple weeks, but the other things you cull for ie viney/floppy are traits that are proven to show in a lot of the strongest strains.
> 
> Means you're at least missing out all of the true ogs and gg4, lol. I would rethink those ones if I were you, but to each their own and if it works for you then more power to you.
> 
> ...


TBH, the only one I feel I'm missing out on is GG4, my plant counts don't really allow me to support/cage everything, tis why I avoid the flops..i pop a lot of beans at a time though, which allows me to get that potency/yield in a representation this one man show can manage


----------



## kmog33 (May 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Same here. But.......this last round [ the goji project ], I let the Mace goji/gdp continue to exist after being both weak and slow, and falling far behind the others. Then, for some reason, it just took off, and within a week of getting a bucket, raced by all the others. It was the 1st to show pistils, and by the 2nd week of flower, had to boost the others height with small crates, as there was no way the Mace's stems were going to be super cropped. The goji and gdp's all look great so far, but this Mace has bigger and frostier buds by far, and dominates the tent. I wasn't planning on cloning it's clone, but I am now. If the smoke turns out well, this could be a k........kee......I can't say it.


If I have the extra space/count I'll let them go until I need it. Sometimes they get to finish out. Lots of times they end up outside. But Ime the ratio of stars like yours vs true duds, when both start out looking bad, is probably extremely low. That being said, any plant can surprise you . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

futant said:


> laugh all you want but sometimes a pheno is found in those breeder packs that can set a guys life (rest of the pack could be completely ordinary). You just have to understand what you are looking at to tell the "precious child" from the "*mendogratefulbreath*" is all. By all means if you do not understand cannabis genetics and don't have confidence to trust your own judgement regardless of the criticism of others, then stay away from them, you wont gain from them.


I believe you missed the point, but thanks for the post! And yes, I will stay away from 250 dollar packs for a lot of reasons, we'll go with no understanding of genetics, I like that one the most


----------



## futant (May 25, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I believe you missed the point, but thanks for the post! And yes, I will stay away from 250 dollar packs for a lot of reasons, we'll go with no understanding of genetics, I like that one the most


Wasn't try to imply anything about you specifically there. (definately should of had an OR in there instead of an AND, should have clarified thats not the only 2 reasons not to buy the pack apologies if misconstrued).
Just thought it important not to potentially permanently discourage breeder packs entirely for ever even if it is not for them right now.
It does bring up another point gents:
We arent saving the world gents and even the worlds best breeders, if they tell you throwing shit against the wall and seeing what sticks isn't part of their program, they will be old tired shit in no time. I am not suggesting strains should get chucked out at the rate they are right now, I am saying experimentation leads to success. Hating like trolls on new breeders trying their hand would not have produced the kind of results coming from BigWorm say.
All good to knock charging cash for untested stuff; but it would be a mistake to create an unspoken consensus that making seeds without having street cred first is lame.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

futant said:


> Wasn't try to imply anything about you specifically there.
> Just thought it important not to potentially permanently discourage breeder packs entirely for ever even if it is not for them right now.
> It does bring up another point gents:
> We arent saving the world gents and even the worlds best breeders, if they tell you throwing shit against the wall and seeing what sticks isn't part of their program, they will be old tired shit in no time. I am not suggesting strains should get chucked out at the rate they are right now, I am saying experimentation leads to success. Hating like trolls on new breeders trying their hand would not have produced the kind of results coming from BigWorm say.
> All good to knock charging cash for untested stuff; but it would be a mistake to create an unspoken consensus that making seeds without having street cred first is lame.


I agree wholeheartedly brother, wasn't hating on any breeders, those guys work very hard for us...I was just trying to pay for a house in Aruba is all


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Where can I find some more ssdd ?
> 
> & wats the verdict on sunshine 4 ?
> Shud I cop sum
> ...


James Bean and Great Lakes both have SSDD..I've not pulled the trigger on the ss4 yet, lots and lots of SSDD and Goji to run through still....I'd snag mothers milk if I had the choice personally..


----------



## ShyGuru (May 25, 2016)

@futant I agree with what you're saying in principle but there are way too many new breeders out there just slinging pollen and charging big bucks for their crosses. Bigworm went about it the right way if you ask me but many don't. I use bodhi as my measuring stick. Bodhi puts out fire so if a new breeder comes out and wants to charge more than he does for basically untested beans I will pass on them. I just find it presumptuous for a new company to try to charge more than the established breeders simply because they have access to a few elite cuts. Just feels like a money grab to me.


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 25, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I don't want to boast..but its been an hour....Trich and I have released our first 50 lines of quality genetics! Limited runs of 10 packs each @ $9,999.99/pk! These will go fast!


Lmfao I'll get on the social media, you get ahold of High Times, we'll be in Aruba by next week!


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 25, 2016)

futant said:


> Keep in mind it aint an issue till a cat starts selling em for cash.


Agreed, I slang pollen and give all crosses to friends and fam who can't afford the addiction I have. I do however have a problem with every week a brand-new breeder pops up, that are supposedly reputable because they've known so-and-so in the industry for so many years. I find that shit laughable. Although I will say I suppose sometimes the price increase is from the vendor not the breeder. Like a one vendor I won't name had Gromer's gear for 250, then he drops restock of them, and said vendor makes the price back to original again. At least DBJ isn't being a cunt and jacking the price of the last few packs of something. Hell DBJ could make a mint off of how many Appy crosses he still has, but nope he's a good guy and keeps the price consistent to the last pack. I also don't understand how fairly untested poly hybrids become the flavor of the weeks, and then all of a sudden rare gems in a week. The hype machine def works it's magic!


----------



## kmog33 (May 25, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Agreed, I slang pollen and give all crosses to friends and fam who can't afford the addiction I have. I do however have a problem with every week a brand-new breeder pops up, that are supposedly reputable because they've known so-and-so in the industry for so many years. I find that shit laughable. Although I will say I suppose sometimes the price increase is from the vendor not the breeder. Like a one vendor I won't name had Gromer's gear for 250, then he drops restock of them, and said vendor makes the price back to original again. At least DBJ isn't being a cunt and jacking the price of the last few packs of something. Hell DBJ could make a mint off of how many Appy crosses he still has, but nope he's a good guy and keeps the price consistent to the last pack. I also don't understand how fairly untested poly hybrids become the flavor of the weeks, and then all of a sudden rare gems in a week. The hype machine def works it's magic!


SourpAtch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 25, 2016)

Greenline, which doesn't surprise me the guy comes off as an asshole on Instagram, fights with breeders, sends followers to troll said breeder and other vendors, gets people kicked on IG. On top of all that he's been accused of swapping packs which I've heard about other people but you always take that with a grain of salt, some people just like to hate. But then you find out the guy doesn't even smoke and he grows commercial style for dispensaries, it kind of makes past claims a little more reasonable...him and sour patch do argue like girls though..


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

lama on IG throws ALL bodhi at 60 bucks a pack now..for you bargain seekers out there!


----------



## TimeToBurn (May 25, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Agreed, I slang pollen and give all crosses to friends and fam who can't afford the addiction I have. I do however have a problem with every week a brand-new breeder pops up, that are supposedly reputable because they've known so-and-so in the industry for so many years. I find that shit laughable. Although I will say I suppose sometimes the price increase is from the vendor not the breeder. Like a one vendor I won't name had Gromer's gear for 250, then he drops restock of them, and said vendor makes the price back to original again. At least DBJ isn't being a cunt and jacking the price of the last few packs of something. Hell DBJ could make a mint off of how many Appy crosses he still has, but nope he's a good guy and keeps the price consistent to the last pack. I also don't understand how fairly untested poly hybrids become the flavor of the weeks, and then all of a sudden rare gems in a week. The hype machine def works it's magic!


Its getting worse. I just saw a random grower find 2 DVG Citrus Farmer packs in his stash and he's offering them starting at $250 since DVG auctioned 1 off for $250. I'm new on IG and I've already seen 3 or 4 breeders or seed sellers auctioning packs for one reason or another. Now every Tom, Dick and Harry thinks they will auction their old packs for hundreds of dollars.


----------



## TimeToBurn (May 25, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> lama on IG throws ALL bodhi at 60 bucks a pack now..for you bargain seekers out there!


Is his prices 2 for 1 like Shoe or straight up $60 per pack?


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

straight up 60


----------



## Amos Otis (May 25, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @futant I just find it presumptuous for a new company to try to charge more than the established breeders simply because they have access to a few elite cuts. Just feels like a money grab to me.


I don't disagree, _but....._some folks still exist in remote territory, and those money grabbing pollen chuckers are about all the access there is. IHG is a good example. Low cost 10 packs of fems at TDT looked like a gamble worth taking, and though one fem pack has been all Bruces, the recent chop, even smoked fresh, is top notch weed, imo. You just have to be prepared for the worst [pop backups], and adjust expectations. I just hit jack"pot". [ha ha ha etc]


----------



## skunkwreck (May 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't disagree, _but....._some folks still exist in remote territory, and those money grabbing pollen chuckers are about all the access there is. IHG is a good example. Low cost 10 packs of fems at TDT looked like a gamble worth taking, and though one fem pack has been all Bruces, the recent chop, even smoked fresh, is top notch weed, imo. You just have to be prepared for the worst [pop backups], and adjust expectations. I just hit jack"pot". [ha ha ha etc]


Exactly...we all don't live in legal states but we manage to get by at times .


----------



## futant (May 25, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Its getting worse. I just saw a random grower find 2 DVG Citrus Farmer packs in his stash and he's offering them starting at $250 since DVG auctioned 1 off for $250. I'm new on IG and I've already seen 3 or 4 breeders or seed sellers auctioning packs for one reason or another. Now every Tom, Dick and Harry thinks they will auction their old packs for hundreds of dollars.


 still better than them never ever getting popped.


----------



## JDGreen (May 25, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Lmfao I'll get on the social media, you get ahold of High Times, we'll be in Aruba by next week!


Im in LMAO. But ill let go for saaaaaay $2500/pack. Pffff


----------



## mendokush (May 25, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Is his prices 2 for 1 like Shoe or straight up $60 per pack?


It's buy 2 at $60 per pack and get a bodhi freebie


----------



## akhiymjames (May 25, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Its getting worse. I just saw a random grower find 2 DVG Citrus Farmer packs in his stash and he's offering them starting at $250 since DVG auctioned 1 off for $250. I'm new on IG and I've already seen 3 or 4 breeders or seed sellers auctioning packs for one reason or another. Now every Tom, Dick and Harry thinks they will auction their old packs for hundreds of dollars.


When people see opportunity to cash in they will. I just don't see the logic in paying that much for a cross especially with genetics that aren't rare. Yea maybe the breeder only made a certain amount of packs but still but paying that for genetics that are widely available and that was sold for $80 a pack when first released.


----------



## ShyGuru (May 25, 2016)

Lama has $60 a pack AND buy two get one?? Damn I really wish he would answer my DMs. Someone make him talk to me!!! Lol maybe it's better that he doesn't since I already have over a dozen packs of bodhi waiting to be popped.


----------



## JDGreen (May 25, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Lama has $60 a pack AND buy two get one?? ......Lol maybe it's better that he doesn't since I already have over a dozen packs of bodhi waiting to be popped.


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 25, 2016)

mendokush said:


> It's buy 2 at $60 per pack and get a bodhi freebie


----------



## Vato_504 (May 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> When people see opportunity to cash in they will. I just don't see the logic in paying that much for a cross especially with genetics that aren't rare. Yea maybe the breeder only made a certain amount of packs but still but paying that for genetics that are widely available and that was sold for $80 a pack when first released.


That's the thing now on the gram. Everybody and their momma doing raffles. If I was a breeder every bank that's raffling off my gear would be the last time they would get them. I think that's why GGG pulled their gear from greedyline.


----------



## JDGreen (May 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> When people see opportunity to cash in they will. I just don't see the logic in paying that much for a cross especially with genetics that aren't rare. Yea maybe the breeder only made a certain amount of packs but still but paying that for genetics that are widely available and that was sold for $80 a pack when first released.


Yea. I get auctioning limited release packs if u want the people to 1. All get a chance to get the pack and 2. Make sure the people who really want the genetics get it. Money is a sweet bonus. I understand sometimes ull b on the hunt for something and ull pay a bit extra....however for old stuff or crosses with genetics that are available, thats stupid. Also i would hope if someone auctioned off some packs it would b for a cause.


----------



## JDGreen (May 25, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> That's the thing now on the gram. Everybody and their momma doing raffles. If I was a breeder every bank that's raffling off my gear would be the last time they would get them. I think that's why GGG pulled their gear from greedyline.


Agreed on that, if ur a seedbank and its not an auction of a limited release for a good cause then thats some shit ....greed is the only thing that can make cannabis taste bad


----------



## kmog33 (May 25, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> That's the thing now on the gram. Everybody and their momma doing raffles. If I was a breeder every bank that's raffling off my gear would be the last time they would get them. I think that's why GGG pulled their gear from greedyline.





JDGreen said:


> Yea. I get auctioning limited release packs if u want the people to 1. All get a chance to get the pack and 2. Make sure the people who really want the genetics get it. Money is a sweet bonus. I understand sometimes ull b on the hunt for something and ull pay a bit extra....however for old stuff or crosses with genetics that are available, thats stupid. Also i would hope if someone auctioned off some packs it would b for a cause.


I think that if their auctions started at $1 then it would at least seem less greedy. The biggest problem I see is the dudes starting the auctions at like $200, that's fucking rediculous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Agreed on that, if ur a seedbank and its not an auction of a limited release for a good cause then thats some shit ....greed is the only thing that can make cannabis taste bad


You ever smoke bud rot by accident?


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I think that if their auctions started at $1 then it would at least seem less greedy. The biggest problem I see is the dudes starting the auctions at like $200, that's fucking rediculous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


depends on the hooker they are getting with said 200 sir!


----------



## Bubbashine (May 25, 2016)

Stardawg Guava x Wookie Macro


----------



## kmog33 (May 25, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> depends on the hooker they are getting with said 200 sir!


Ha ha.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just pissed myself..  Srry !!


----------



## jtp92 (May 25, 2016)

just a pic update just pulled her through the cage about 3 days ago and already smells good angelica from bodhi happy growing everyone


----------



## JDGreen (May 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I think that if their auctions started at $1 then it would at least seem less greedy. The biggest problem I see is the dudes starting the auctions at like $200, that's fucking rediculous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GLG auctioning in at $1 lol


----------



## kmog33 (May 25, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> GLG auctioning in at $1 lol


Right. [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (May 25, 2016)

I miss this jabbas hash, with ssdd rosin center. Huff really wanna make more...but cant yet


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 25, 2016)

Jabbas headstash


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like my brother a lil bit I fucking hacked a lung, thanks! !


----------



## torontoke (May 25, 2016)

Woohoo
Just picked my next round of testers.
Pumped to be popping some more bodhi again. They can't get here soon enough now.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 25, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Woohoo
> Just picked my next round of testers.
> Pumped to be popping some more bodhi again. They can't get here soon enough now.


Woot! Keep us posted! You might find this hard to believe but we are bodhi fans here!


----------



## torontoke (May 25, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Woot! Keep us posted! You might find this hard to believe but we are bodhi fans here!


I'm well aware of the bodhi fandom my friend I've been here a day or two lol
Soon as they land they will be wet and the updates shall be posted


----------



## kmog33 (May 25, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> That looks like my brother a lil bit I fucking hacked a lung, thanks! !


That's what I'm here for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (May 25, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I'm well aware of the bodhi fandom my friend I've been here a day or two lol
> Soon as they land they will be wet and the updates shall be posted


Awesome to hear from u. Wat did u request sir. I got 8 gg4 x ssdd goin. 6 very strong one slacker and a possible mutant.


----------



## torontoke (May 25, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Awesome to hear from u. Wat did u request sir. I got 8 gg4 x ssdd goin. 6 very strong one slacker and a possible mutant.


Atf x ssdd
Fat cherry x ssdd
Strawberry milk x dread bread
Blue dream x a5/Thai
Band aid haze x Durban

And I'd be happy with any or all of em ;p


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 25, 2016)

i'm interested in the loompas and mendo crosses. Some of those sativas look nice too but me and long flowering sativas don't get along.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 26, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> i'm interested in the loompas and mendo crosses. Some of those sativas look nice too but me and long flowering sativas don't get along.


Hey man just wanted to let you know we're getting behind in the game....50 strains a day isn't enough....we need to hit those triple digits for the payday!! I've got this amazing Ditchweed x Hermied Bagseed Male we can blast 800 clones with! 

Now to the bodhi related....The pack of Goji i mistakenly dropped in water in place of Blueberry Snow have all sank, 8 of em have tap roots, so off to the grow they go! 

Still want to pop the blueberry snow, so yep you guessed it...dropped them in water, going to put up another tent for the pack...and another 600...(32x32x70)...you may be wondering why the small tents....got 25 made for 500 bucks + materials....support your local mom and pop shops! 

The 80 SSDD's are now at 77, 3 decided that life was going to be difficult and lost the will to live....they will be missed! *moment of silence* 

I know Bodhi has a couple land races I've yet to order/run...anyone ran any of it and have some words of wisdom about them?


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 26, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Hey man just wanted to let you know we're getting behind in the game....50 strains a day isn't enough....we need to hit those triple digits for the payday!! I've got this amazing Ditchweed x Hermied Bagseed Male we can blast 800 clones with!
> 
> Now to the bodhi related....The pack of Goji i mistakenly dropped in water in place of Blueberry Snow have all sank, 8 of em have tap roots, so off to the grow they go!
> 
> ...


 How I envision your grow...we should have no problem with those crosses!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 26, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> View attachment 3691548 How I envision your grow...we should have no problem with those crosses!


I'm not there quite yet, but I'll be honest...I want it! However...i don't think I will be able to 1 man that op! Even though my ego just said "stfu and don't type that weak shit"


----------



## PerroVerde (May 26, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> View attachment 3691088 just a pic update just pulled her through the cage about 3 days ago and already smells good angelica from bodhi happy growing everyone


What smells are you picking up off her in veg @jtp92 ? Thank you ahead of time...


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 26, 2016)

I mostly grow in rooms, but I pheno hunt in the tents and make beans...and they make great stress testing environments...like i said....if a plant makes it through...it *should* survive when the bombs hit!


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 26, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I mostly grow in rooms, but I pheno hunt in the tents and make beans...and they make great stress testing environments...like i said....if a plant makes it through...it *should* survive when the bombs hit!


I love my tents! if I had enough space for a few more, I'd never bother with anything else!


----------



## JDGreen (May 26, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I'm not there quite yet, but I'll be honest...I want it! However...i don't think I will be able to 1 man that op! Even though my ego just said "stfu and don't type that weak shit"


Where u at, ill move lol.

On a side note. Would someone here pm me their cannabutter recipe, been abt 2yrs since i made some and im sure yall got some tricks anyway. Trims pretty weak though, used it in dry sift and rosin press buds....but i am adding a cpl gs of under 75micron kif.


----------



## Corso312 (May 26, 2016)

Oil is better than butter, buy a gallon of olive oil or coconut oil and stuff a crockpot full of scraps and shake.. Pour the oil on and top it off with water so everything is saturated... Leave on warm for 4-5 hours n stir once.. Strain...freeze and scoop the infused oil out..the water separates and freezes at bottom ...


----------



## JDGreen (May 26, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Where u at, ill move lol.
> 
> On a side note. Would someone here pm me their cannabutter recipe, been abt 2yrs since i made some and im sure yall got some tricks anyway. Trims pretty weak though, used it in dry sift and rosin press buds....but i am adding a cpl gs of under 75micron kif.


  

123 grams of trim and pressed bud and 2-4 gs of kif


----------



## JDGreen (May 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Oil is better than butter, buy a gallon of olive oil or coconut oil and stuff a crockpot full of scraps and shake.. Pour the oil on and top it off with water so everything is saturated... Leave on warm for 4-5 hours n stir once.. Strain...freeze and scoop the infused oil out..the water separates and freezes at bottom ...


Awesome. Thanx, never tried this. Wats the ratio, one gallon of oil to how much trim or normal bud.

I can estimate the quality of my trim, just wat amount of cannabis, wat quality level and to.how.much.oil


Thanx so much @Corso312 that jabbas turned out great...keeper is one of my best plants


----------



## Corso312 (May 26, 2016)

I pack as much trim n scraps as I can fit... After you freeze it..the infused oil will be strong.. I use 1\3 cup of oil in recipes ..you have to test it though..sometimes I have to drop it down to a 1/4 cup.


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 26, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Awesome. Thanx, never tried this. Wats the ratio, one gallon of oil to how much trim or normal bud.
> 
> I can estimate the quality of my trim, just wat amount of cannabis, wat quality level and to.how.much.oil
> 
> ...


I've done the water 1/3 coco oil with 12gs of dry ice hash split to 24 mini brownies...bad idea, we all tripped lmao. 6gs might have been more tolerable lol. Also after you cook the mix and toss in the freezer for a few hours, your oil will solidify as a brick on top of the water, punch a hole in it and drain water or if you can get the patty out, do that. Flip the patty over and scrape all green junk off the bottom then re heat oil brick and make brownies or whatnot how you normally would.


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 26, 2016)

15$ mini crock is the shit for making it too.


----------



## ShyGuru (May 26, 2016)

@JDGreen I use the crock pot method. Water, butter, and trim/kief/hash/flowers all go in the crock pot and simmer on low for 24 hours stirring occasionally and adding water if necessary. Let mix cool enough to handle before pouring into a bowl to separate in the fridge overnight. Straining is only required if flowers and trim are used as the hash or kief will settle out without straining. Odd you mention it since I was just making butter last night lol.


----------



## numberfour (May 26, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Fat Cherry x SSDD Testers ....any info on the linage of Fat Cherry?
> View attachment 3684783


I asked Bodhi about the Fat Cherry, his reply ...a big producing vintage afgani that smells like cherries 

Seeds getting wet tomorrow, can't wait to see how this x turns out


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 26, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Where u at, ill move lol.
> 
> On a side note. Would someone here pm me their cannabutter recipe, been abt 2yrs since i made some and im sure yall got some tricks anyway. Trims pretty weak though, used it in dry sift and rosin press buds....but i am adding a cpl gs of under 75micron kif.


Haha In a place where outdoors growing = indoors living in a cell 

As for budder, I bake quite often and tell you what I do...I use 2oz's of bud and 2 oz's of trim for 4 sticks, which ends up really being a lil more than 3 sticks...I let everything get over dry by air so i can crunch it down by hand...decarb in the oven...I do 225 (my lowest) for 20-30 min....I use a a very large crock pot, throw the product in, cover it with water...put the butter in, set it on low for 6-24hrs and voila..depending on application...baking for instance...I add a a dozen or so Vanilla beans and that makes for a much pleasant experience while eating cookies/brownies and the like...for christmas i use peppermint extract...never a complaint! I've also mixed in honey to the final budder and mmmm..anyways....after x amount of time, use a cheesecloth and squeeze what you can from the buds/trim, let cool then place in fridge, when top is hard enough slice it out, and scrape that nastyness from the bottom...a billion ways to skin a cat though....and a million ways to love a dog! (think i'm biased?)


----------



## JDGreen (May 26, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Haha In a place where outdoors growing = indoors living in a cell
> 
> As for budder, I bake quite often and tell you what I do...I use 2oz's of bud and 2 oz's of trim for 4 sticks, which ends up really being a lil more than 3 sticks...I let everything get over dry by air so i can crunch it down by hand...decarb in the oven...I do 225 (my lowest) for 20-30 min....I use a a very large crock pot, throw the product in, cover it with water...put the butter in, set it on low for 6-24hrs and voila..depending on application...baking for instance...I add a a dozen or so Vanilla beans and that makes for a much pleasant experience while eating cookies/brownies and the like...for christmas i use peppermint extract...never a complaint! I've also mixed in honey to the final budder and mmmm..anyways....after x amount of time, use a cheesecloth and squeeze what you can from the buds/trim, let cool then place in fridge, when top is hard enough slice it out, and scrape that nastyness from the bottom...a billion ways to skin a cat though....and a million ways to love a dog! (think i'm biased?)


Awesome thanx everyone........last question has anybody used their trim that has been dry sifted. I was thinkin the 120gs would do abt 2 sticks considering i took a large amount of the trichs off already


----------



## Corso312 (May 26, 2016)

Nice.. The jabbas is my second favorite smoke .. The SSDD is king of the hill over here.. I forgot to add every crockpot is different.. I use a big one and the " low" setting can boil water or oil in under 6 hours..the " warm " setting is what I use...I've never used the high setting... I get gallons of olive oil for 18$ but I recently switched to sunflower oil @ 9$ gallon.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 26, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Awesome thanx everyone........last question has anybody used their trim that has been dry sifted. I was thinkin the 120gs would do abt 2 sticks considering i took a large amount of the trichs off already


You'll get what remains...you can stick it in the freezer for an hour, usually how I get those last QWISO tichs that just don't wanna part from the plant...you'll end up with a decent stick and a half or so..you can cut it with fresh softened butter after seperated to get that 2 full sticks...I make mine deadly potent, but I have addiction issues and well...to test the potency I pretty up my brownies and keep all the crunchy edges to myself..if that gets me geeked I know I did a good job


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 26, 2016)

@JDGreen Also sir, I see an ash tray, tobacco smoke gets in the way of weed smoke!


----------



## futant (May 26, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep funniest shit ever LOL Gots to keep this in the back of my head as I pop a pack of Crippie BX1 from SunshineSSeedCo with nothing but the highest most positive hopes.


----------



## kmog33 (May 26, 2016)

Bubba X Durban hit with my Tahoe master male made some big honking seeds.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtp92 (May 26, 2016)

Ju


PerroVerde said:


> What smells are you picking up off her in veg @jtp92 ? Thank you ahead of time...


 just a skunky pot smell when u top her it smells like a citrus smell


----------



## JDGreen (May 26, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> @JDGreen Also sir, I see an ash tray, tobacco smoke gets in the way of weed smoke!


I actually dont smoke tobacco and only drink on the special occasions( new year, st. Patrick's, 4of july...thats it really)
But my friend that calls himself a helper lol smokes as we as my mash of cousins


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 26, 2016)

\


JDGreen said:


> I actually dont smoke tobacco and only drink on the special occasions( new year, st. Patrick's, 4of july...thats it really)
> But my friend that calls himself a helper lol smokes as we as my mash of cousins


For some reason when I read that, The Most Interesting Man in the World was the voice in my head...


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 26, 2016)

I really need to stop buying seeds....Silver Mountain for the vault! Wouldn't it be funny if I bought all this Bodhi gear and ended up not liking it? Ha! j/k but that could be funny to somebody...


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 26, 2016)

Dont you guys cut deep into your profits if you're always just buying seeds??


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 26, 2016)

No profits here. Only time I flip a bag is to buy more beans or upkeep. Where I'm from, if ya tried to grow and slang, you be done fairly fast. Lol Midwest Underground Growers Association over here...


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 26, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Dont you guys cut deep into your profits if you're always just buying seeds??


You should see what I spend on heriloom tomatoes and everything else I ever wanted to grow and eat


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 26, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> No profits here. Only time I flip a bag is to buy more beans or upkeep. Where I'm from, if ya tried to grow and slang, you be done fairly fast. Lol Midwest Underground Growers Association over here...


I'm sorta kinda maybe possibly in that area! Represent! (maybe) ...and also not much profit from the community college crowd! They're going to school so they don't have to flip burgers....to tell people how to flip burgers...(I'm only busting nuts take no offense)


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 26, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Dont you guys cut deep into your profits if you're always just buying seeds??


Oh I don't slang weight, this is all hypothetical and conjecture right? Just Say No! and stuff  Well, if by profits you mean giving it all to your lawyer for your just in case fund....then....probably


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 26, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> No profits here. Only time I flip a bag is to buy more beans or upkeep. Where I'm from, if ya tried to grow and slang, you be done fairly fast. Lol Midwest Underground Growers Association over here...


Its all pretty easy over here, huge demand for it and not enough people with the balls to wanna try to grow it. As long as you're smart and don't do anything stupid your good.


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 26, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Its all pretty easy over here, huge demand for it and not enough people with the balls to wanna try to grow it. As long as you're smart and don't do anything stupid your good.


I take it your not on our chunk of land?


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 26, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> I take it your not on our chunk of land?


Far from


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 26, 2016)

Anyone know anything about the Kashmir that Bodhi is using in the Supernatural Selections crosses? Is this from one of his collections trips? I don't see kashmir mentioned or pictured in his kumbh mela journal.

Looking for some info for a friend. any input is great appreciated.


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 26, 2016)

It's really cool that there are places like this with like minded folks from around the globe! If it wasn't for Instagram and this forum, I'd be back to telling my wife about grows and issues, and my wife could care less. She "listens" to me but it literally goes through one ear and out the other. Haha, anyway cheers!


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Anyone know anything about the Kashmir that Bodhi is using in the Supernatural Selections crosses? Is this from one of his collections trips? I don't see kashmir mentioned or pictured in his kumbh mela journal.
> 
> Looking for some info for a friend. any input is great appreciated.


I was eyeballing those supernatural cross too. Does he always have a landrace section when he does tests or is this something newer?


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 26, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> I was eyeballing those supernatural cross too. Does he always have a landrace section when he does tests or is this something newer?


I believe it's a newer thing.


----------



## apbx720 (May 26, 2016)

sweet BL keep me posted huh bro?? 

I also just collected and chucked some ssdd male ejaculate! Bukaki'ed 2 dif ssdd fems. F2's baking for another mo

Whats the stem rub smell like on him. Mine is thee most delicious blend of rot fruit, baby shit, and cheese. 


budLIFE60 said:


> Well here goes my first attempt at getting some pollen. I've got this great little ssdd clone I'll be using. Greatful to have such great genetics to work with. Thanks bodhi
> 
> Hoping to make some more ssdd seeds and a few other of my own crosses I've got in mind  wish me luck!
> View attachment 3689320 View attachment 3689326


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 26, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> It's really cool that there are places like this with like minded folks from around the globe! If it wasn't for Instagram and this forum, I'd be back to telling my wife about grows and issues, and my wife could care less. She "listens" to me but it literally goes through one ear and out the other. Haha, anyway cheers!


Most of the "Rich" Parts of the world want bud. Same with most "Drugs" obviously some people prefer to smoke instead of drink, some like psychedelics for example, but that stuff I would never touch just for the simple fact it changes your mentality. I honestly think they're absolutely insane.

I think generally weed produces more ingenuity from people, ideas they use to improve their lifestyle.

One of the main reasons I decided to grow my own and then some  it's paying off to say the least. Imo it's healhier than these man made chemicals, such as alcohol and pharmaceutical drugs. It's mother nature ffs! People need to open up and realise the benefits


----------



## apbx720 (May 26, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> About ready to sex some goji og and want to get some male pollen for f2 making. Do you guys go through and select a good male or do you grab pollen from all males and mix it up to get a wider genetic pool for your f2 seeds.?


I just snag the very few standout males as they come, reguardless of strain. By standout, for me, its usually structure, vigorosity(is that even a word, bruh? Lol), and mostly stem rub aroma and strength. But i barely started testing the first one i kept lol. Ill let u know how my selection process is working in a few years hahaha

Edit: forgot the reason i replied lol, i popped a pack of goji but i wasnt feelin any of the 10 males that came from that pack. Which was a bummer cuz i really wanted to f2 the gojis. Id love to find some good goji jiz


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I just snag the very few standout males as they come, reguardless of strain. By standout, for me, its usually structure, vigorosity(is that even a word, bruh? Lol), and mostly stem rub aroma and strength. But i barely started testing the first one i kept lol. Ill let u know how my selection process is working in a few years hahaha
> 
> Edit: forgot the reason i replied lol, i popped a pack of goji but i wasnt feelin any of the 10 males that came from that pack. Which was a bummer cuz i really wanted to f2 the gojis. Id love to find some good goji jiz


Hi my name is Goji, nice to "meat" you!


----------



## apbx720 (May 26, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Hi my name is Goji, nice to "meat" you!


Hahaha!!  Wait... What?? LOL


----------



## apbx720 (May 26, 2016)

Trichus Maximus aka the breaker of chains aka (goji raz sharpie f2 x wookie15) aka the mother of dragons aka khalee... Ok u get the point...hhehe day 32? ish?

Pheno 3

Pheno 2

Pheno 6

Pheno 5
 The strange lighting is cause of my attempt to correct the red hps light by holding my grow room sunglasses in front of my iphone camera lens lol yup, only the best ghetto rigging round hrrrrr


----------



## JDGreen (May 26, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Dont you guys cut deep into your profits if you're always just buying seeds??


Profits? What are those?


----------



## JDGreen (May 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Anyone know anything about the Kashmir that Bodhi is using in the Supernatural Selections crosses? Is this from one of his collections trips? I don't see kashmir mentioned or pictured in his kumbh mela journal.
> 
> Looking for some info for a friend. any input is great appreciated.


Theres a pic on instagram bodhiguide of the kasmir


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 26, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> You should see what I spend on heriloom tomatoes and everything else I ever wanted to grow and eat


I thought heirloom tomatoes were a big hype, give me Beefsteaks, or nothing, lol! One of our daughter-in-laws works in Clemson U's ag program, and gave us a bunch of ht's last year. It turned me around!

They're like landraces, so I figure it's not really like a hijack, B's into that! But I'm asking how many varieties and how many plants you have to cost more than a pack B's beans, lol!

We're in the hot, humid South East, which is challenging to a mater. Everything but Cherokee Purple crapped out early, and it gave us salads until November! We saved some of those seeds, it's way easier than making pot seeds, lol! And, we're seeing green maters from them right now!


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 26, 2016)

_Sour butterscotch x g13/hp88 tester  _


----------



## MojoRizing (May 26, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Dont you guys cut deep into your profits if you're always just buying seeds??


lol I usually end up giving away more then I sell. But then again I only grow because it's the only hobby that has my interest right now.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 26, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> lol I usually end up giving away more then I sell. But then again I only grow because it's the only hobby that has my interest right now.


oh man, I wish I knew you b4 I started growing haha


----------



## JDGreen (May 26, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> oh man, I wish I knew you b4 I started growing haha


Yup, minegoes only to family so i dont pay for gardens upkeep, dirt watnot


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Trichus Maximus aka the breaker of chains aka (goji raz sharpie f2 x wookie15) aka the mother of dragons aka khalee... Ok u get the point...hhehe day 32? ish?
> 
> Pheno 3View attachment 3692172
> 
> ...


That just looks and sounds delicious! Great job so far....

Are those testers?


----------



## skunkwreck (May 26, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Oh I don't slang weight, this is all hypothetical and conjecture right? Just Say No! and stuff  Well, if by profits you mean giving it all to your lawyer for your just in case fund....then....probably


Loll nice disclaimer


----------



## skunkwreck (May 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> only the best ghetto rigging round hrrrrr


Hell yeah


----------



## Vato_504 (May 26, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> _Sour butterscotch x g13/hp88 tester View attachment 3692282 _


Damn how does she smell fam


----------



## althor (May 26, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> lol I usually end up giving away more then I sell. But then again I only grow because it's the only hobby that has my interest right now.


 Yeah I started out that way and it wasnt long before my 'friends' were smoking much more of my weed than I was.
I would give someone a quarter ounce on Saturday then they would be calling on Monday asking for more. It was so ridiculous and ungrateful that I totally stopped.


----------



## skinny510 (May 26, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> You should see what I spend on heriloom tomatoes and everything else I ever wanted to grow and eat


I am curious! I want to know the most expensive tomato strain you've bought!


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Anyone know anything about the Kashmir that Bodhi is using in the Supernatural Selections crosses? Is this from one of his collections trips? I don't see kashmir mentioned or pictured in his kumbh mela journal.
> 
> Looking for some info for a friend. any input is great appreciated.


Landrace Indica from the Kasmir region.. Shoe gave me some info on it.. I'll try and dig it up...


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 27, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I thought heirloom tomatoes were a big hype, give me Beefsteaks, or nothing, lol! One of our daughter-in-laws works in Clemson U's ag program, and gave us a bunch of ht's last year. It turned me around!
> 
> They're like landraces, so I figure it's not really like a hijack, B's into that! But I'm asking how many varieties and how many plants you have to cost more than a pack B's beans, lol!
> 
> We're in the hot, humid South East, which is challenging to a mater. Everything but Cherokee Purple crapped out early, and it gave us salads until November! We saved some of those seeds, it's way easier than making pot seeds, lol! And, we're seeing green maters from them right now!


Well somehow I became an f'n farmer...pretty remarkable growing up in the city and all..when I was in college I was working one of those fancy under the table cooking jobs that weed growers/sellers love so much...the produce coming in was terrible and I thought "I grow some pretty solid bud, wonder if I can grow better than what the restaurant was buying...fast forward 20 years later and somehow by word of mouth and AGGRESSIVE WEED MARKETING TACTICS my lil farm blew up...my weed marketing tactic? Giving out free product! I donate a lot of it, Homeless Shelters, Halfway Houses, low income old age homes and the food bank in town...originally it was a ploy to target the charity strings of big companies...lets do business with this guy, he cares! Worked with Bob Evans...Individually seeds aren't comparable in price...but I buy in bulk! The 2 most popular varieties I have are the Black Krims and Chocolate stripes...people can't pull cash out fast enough...


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 27, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> _Sour butterscotch x g13/hp88 tester View attachment 3692282 _


Great looking plants! i hope they make it to production, I wouldn't mind getting some butterscotch! Tell me that butterscotch flavor isn't marketable to old grannies...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 27, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> I am curious! I want to know the most expensive tomato strain you've bought!


Check out baker street seed company. I'm rocking 8 different heirlooms this year  and that's just the tomatoes....


----------



## numberfour (May 27, 2016)

Fat Cherry x SSDD testers getting wet


----------



## kindnug (May 27, 2016)

15 years of growing all types of tomatoes, the only heirloom I continue to grow every year is German Johnsons.

Don't care too much for the smokey flavor of Black Krim/Cherokee Purps.
4th of July is my production crop, fast 4oz tomatoes with good flavor.
They will have red tomatoes b4 july 4 and continue producing until the frost.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 27, 2016)

kindnug said:


> 15 years of growing all types of tomatoes, the only heirloom I continue to grow every year is German Johnsons.
> 
> Don't care too much for the smokey flavor of Black Krim/Cherokee Purps.
> 4th of July is my production crop, fast 4oz tomatoes with good flavor.
> They will have red tomatoes b4 july 4 and continue producing until the frost.


They love that smokey 'mater in those fine dining establishments....san marzano's sell at the farmers market as soon as they're on the table too...after all these years it still cracks me up to see food sell as fast as herb!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 27, 2016)

One of my headstash tents. 

Top left is a lone Silver Mountain yields well and has a great haze high, but kinda tastes like metal....and goes almost 80 days.. (usually pull 3-3 1/2oz off of a 3 gal smart pot with organic soil...never ran it in anything else

Top right is Mothers Milk, yields ok, but a total brain melter (barely 1 1/2oz) per 3gal 

Bottom 2 are some Freebie HSO EmDogs,, had to squeeze them in so i didn't forget about them

As we can see, photography is not my strong suit!


----------



## skunkwreck (May 27, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> They love that smokey 'mater in those fine dining establishments....san marzano's sell at the farmers market as soon as they're on the table too...after all these years it still cracks me up to see food sell as fast as herb!


Those smokey maters are good in salsa..cut in half seared on a grill ummm


----------



## HALIFIRE (May 27, 2016)

Can anyone confirm Bodhi seeds coming in plastic seed casing within the baggies? Specifically BT and Lions Milk. None of my other packs came like that :/


----------



## kmog33 (May 27, 2016)

HALIFIRE said:


> Can anyone confirm Bodhi seeds coming in plastic seed casing within the baggies? Specifically BT and Lions Milk. None of my other packs came like that :/


Hmmmm...? Never seen that before, but my new testers did come in a vial. But the baggy was inside the vial not outside. Well I know black triangle hasn't been around for a while so they may just be very old packs... Dunno in that one, the packs look good but never seen the vials before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 27, 2016)

HALIFIRE said:


> Can anyone confirm Bodhi seeds coming in plastic seed casing within the baggies? Specifically BT and Lions Milk. None of my other packs came like that :/


odd, but I wish they did come in vials all the time. I have packs from quite a few breeders that don't use any hard plastic and they always sketch me that they've been cracked or crushed. As a matter fact I think I'm gonna buy a bunch of vials today and convert everything.


----------



## JDGreen (May 27, 2016)

HALIFIRE said:


> Can anyone confirm Bodhi seeds coming in plastic seed casing within the baggies? Specifically BT and Lions Milk. None of my other packs came like that :/


I wouldn't worry. I heard a cpl months back that B was gunna changr his method of seed sending abit to help fight people swapped beans outta his packs.....so im sure this is the new packing, prolly a good thing


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 27, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> odd, but I wish they did come in vials all the time. I have packs from quite a few breeders that don't use any hard plastic and they always sketch me that they've been cracked or crushed. As a matter fact I think I'm gonna buy a bunch of vials today and convert everything.


If you partied hard in the 80's you should have lots of glass vials around!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 27, 2016)

Bodhi being the the spiritual guru that he is, I actually am kinda surprised he doesn't use vials dipped in wax with a seal...however logistically that could be an enormous undertaking with as many packs as he's got


----------



## JDGreen (May 27, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> If you partied hard in the 80's you should have lots of glass vials around!


I still party 

Heres some day 54 maui dom dream beaver. Mega pineapple, some funkyness.


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 27, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> If you partied hard in the 80's you should have lots of glass vials around!


I wish...lol I was a 90's corner baggy kind of guy...


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I still party
> 
> Heres some day 54 maui dom dream beaver. Mega pineapple, some funkyness. View attachment 3692795


damn thats a good looking plant homie, I'm beginning to thing that you know what you're doing! Dream Beaver might be my next purchase, what's the high like?


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 27, 2016)

Gotta choose between Goji OG and Mountain Temple to get the jamesbean promo.

Super Snow Lotus, Alaskan Snow or Strange Brew is left for freebies.

I like mellow couch lock stones with heavy yields as I dont grow many plants.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 27, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> I wish...lol I was a 90's corner baggy kind of guy...


Well I'm a 90's kid too, but partying has always been around one side of my family at least...if they didn't party I might not even know what that marijuana stuff looks like! Well...i know what bunk junk looks like from back then too..


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 27, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Gotta choose between Goji OG and Mountain Temple to get the jamesbean promo.
> 
> Super Snow Lotus, Alaskan Snow or Strange Brew is left for freebies.
> 
> I like mellow couch lock stones with heavy yields.


Just popped a pack of Goji, nothing but rave reviews about it and maybe more of the stone you're looking for...I believe Mountain Temple (Run silver mountain, and they are similar I hear) is more of a hazey sativa high...all bodhi is fire, but I think Goji might be more of what you're looking for...


----------



## 0letdown (May 27, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> No profits here. Only time I flip a bag is to buy more beans or upkeep. Where I'm from, if ya tried to grow and slang, you be done fairly fast. Lol Midwest Underground Growers Association over here...


 You are exactly right. I am also part of the MUGA.


----------



## JDGreen (May 27, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> damn thats a good looking plant homie, I'm beginning to thing that you know what you're doing! Dream Beaver might be my next purchase, what's the high like?


I DONT KNOW! shes my first female. But i haven't found anyone who has ran her and found a pineapple maui dom pheno yet. So i dont have alot to compare. But it should be a strong saty mind high


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 27, 2016)

0letdown said:


> You are exactly right. I am also part of the MUGA.


Since I may or may not be also, we'll have to have a big party! That I may or may not be able to attend!


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 27, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Just popped a pack of Goji, nothing but rave reviews about it and maybe more of the stone you're looking for...I believe Mountain Temple (Run silver mountain, and they are similar I hear) is more of a hazey sativa high...all bodhi is fire, but I think Goji might be more of what you're looking for...


Was considering MT for the yields.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 27, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Was considering MT for the yields.


Mountains of snowy buds are sure hard to get rid of! Would love to see how mine yields in a dro run, but its tough making spots there...time is money and all, and 80 days is a long time between chops


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 27, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Mountains of snowy buds are sure hard to get rid of! Would love to see how mine yields in a dro run, but its tough making spots there...time is money and all, and 80 days is a long time between chops


I veg for 1.5 to 2 months so im more like 110 to 120 between chops. I only grow 4 plants though so I like to grow monsters.

I like to get a minimum of 6oz per under a 600w to last me until next harvest.

Running cookie crosses now and not impressed with the yields.


----------



## futant (May 27, 2016)

Looking for some info for a friend. any input is great appreciated.[/QUOTE]


HALIFIRE said:


> Can anyone confirm Bodhi seeds coming in plastic seed casing within the baggies? Specifically BT and Lions Milk. None of my other packs came like that :/


Is that 10 instead of 11 beans in a retail pack twice in a row? Very odd.


----------



## coolkid.02 (May 27, 2016)

HALIFIRE said:


> Can anyone confirm Bodhi seeds coming in plastic seed casing within the baggies? Specifically BT and Lions Milk. None of my other packs came like that :/


Where did those come from. Bodhi doesn't use plastic vials, those have been tampered with.


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 27, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Since I may or may not be also, we'll have to have a big party! That I may or may not be able to attend!


Your responses crack my shit up!!


----------



## genuity (May 27, 2016)

That be crazy..I think it's bodhis new packageing. 

Im just saying,why replace with vials. When it was just seeds...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 27, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Was considering MT for the yields.


I have a feeling that Goji is going to be around for a while, Mountain Temple might be hard to find later!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 27, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Your responses crack my shit up!!


I've made Tosh laugh during a show! Carbonaro too! If I could get like 8 billion people to think like you, I would be one hell of a stand up comedian!


----------



## HALIFIRE (May 27, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> Where did those come from. Bodhi doesn't use plastic vials, those have been tampered with.


MWS. Sent Bodhi an email to the tester addy to see if he can clear it up.


----------



## JDGreen (May 27, 2016)

HALIFIRE said:


> MWS. Sent Bodhi an email to the tester addy to see if he can clear it up.


Good call, there were alot of claims of tampering so i heard i believe from incanlama or mayb svoc that bodhi would be adding some security to the packs.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 27, 2016)

HALIFIRE said:


> MWS. Sent Bodhi an email to the tester addy to see if he can clear it up.


That's problem solving right there! 

Also, anyone want to buy 100 lbs......of jokes? I got them for days!


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 27, 2016)

Went with Mountain Temple and Guava Hashplant

With the Strange Brew freebie


----------



## apbx720 (May 27, 2016)

Thx bro! Ya they are testers. Theyre liking my system here. They are VERY frosty


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Awesome thanx everyone........last question has anybody used their trim that has been dry sifted. I was thinkin the 120gs would do abt 2 sticks considering i took a large amount of the trichs off already


You make that budder yet?


----------



## JDGreen (May 27, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> You make that budder yet?


No should be today. A small batch with 7 gs of <75micron dry sift plus 14gs of ssddxwookie trim. And another with123 dry sift trim


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> No should be today. A small batch with 7 gs of <75micron dry sift plus 14gs of ssddxwookie trim. And another with123 dry sift trim


I believe your home will have an odor to it sir!


----------



## all4youblue (May 27, 2016)

HALIFIRE said:


> MWS. Sent Bodhi an email to the tester addy to see if he can clear it up.


MWS sells singles, looks like those vials can slip in and out of the baggie without damaging the "bodhi" sticker. IF they were indeed tampered with. I would presume, it to have been done...with the intentions of preventing the beans from getting damaged in transit along with the profitable gig they have going selling those singles, considering B always includes extras in his packs! Atleast every pack i have purchased.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> No should be today. A small batch with 7 gs of <75micron dry sift plus 14gs of ssddxwookie trim. And another with123 dry sift trim


Damn. 7 grams of dry sift? That's gonna be some strong coconut oil! You gonna activate it or leave it inactive?


I infused rosin in some before and left it inactive so I can eat it with my morning smoothie. Surprisingly the small amount of heat require to make rosin and the small amount of heat used to melt it into the coconut oil didn't decarb. I can't handle edibles they literally couchlock me.


----------



## JDGreen (May 27, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Damn. 7 grams of dry sift? That's gonna be some strong coconut oil! You gonna activate it or leave it inactive?
> 
> 
> I infused rosin in some before and left it inactive so I can eat it with my morning smoothie. Surprisingly the small amount of heat require to make rosin and the small amount of heat used to melt it into the coconut oil didn't decarb. I can't handle edibles they literally couchlock me.


Lol yea i hope so, but its the dry sift from under my 75micron so idk how stong it is, could b really strong. Also i didn't think of heat activating, i figured it would in the crock pot but mayb i should preactivate.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Lol yea i hope so, but its the dry sift from under my 75micron so idk how stong it is, could b really strong. Also i didn't think of heat activating, i figured it would in the crock pot but mayb i should preactivate.


ah gotcha! it's really strain dependent and some grower dependent if any will fall through the 75. Yea the crockpot will activate it for sure.

Was just curious if you were by chance going to leave it inactive because a lot of people don't realize you can do that with solventless hashes. I do that so I can get it inside my body without getting fucked up. Get that sweet sweet medicine into my intestinal tract.


----------



## JDGreen (May 27, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> ah gotcha! it's really strain dependent and some grower dependent if any will fall through the 75. Yea the crockpot will activate it for sure.
> 
> Was just curious if you were by chance going to leave it inactive because a lot of people don't realize you can do that with solventless hashes. I do that so I can get it inside my body without getting fucked up. Get that sweet sweet medicine into my intestinal tract.


Well its a mix of abunch of different ssdd,jabbas,my gym sock strain, mt Temple ssddxwookie other stuff im sure


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 27, 2016)

GLG order showed up. I cant see how things could be any better. Great deals, fast turn around, and freebies on top of freebies..


----------



## JDGreen (May 27, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> ah gotcha! it's really strain dependent and some grower dependent if any will fall through the 75. Yea the crockpot will activate it for sure.
> 
> Was just curious if you were by chance going to leave it inactive because a lot of people don't realize you can do that with solventless hashes. I do that so I can get it inside my body without getting fucked up. Get that sweet sweet medicine into my intestinal tract.


Also Frenchy uses a 45micron bottom so i figured its at least suitable for edibles


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 27, 2016)

Jamesbean has good email response. Got a response in 5 minutes or less in a few email exchanges.


----------



## JDGreen (May 27, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> GLG order showed up. I cant see how things could be any better. Great deals, fast turn around, and freebies on top of freebies..


Nice, u snag that orange ssdd early or at auction if i might ask.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 27, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Jamesbean has good email response. Got a response in 5 minutes or less in a few email exchanges.


I ordered from them 2x so far, they send me what I ask for in like 3-4 days. Hell, I got used to ordering seeds and waiting 2 weeks. $77 buy 2 get 1 free is very hard to beat! I do plan on ordering from GLG soon also, they had Beaver in stock last I looked.


----------



## hillbill (May 27, 2016)

James has dj short now.


----------



## budLIFE60 (May 27, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> sweet BL keep me posted huh bro??
> 
> I also just collected and chucked some ssdd male ejaculate! Bukaki'ed 2 dif ssdd fems. F2's baking for another mo
> 
> Whats the stem rub smell like on him. Mine is thee most delicious blend of rot fruit, baby shit, and cheese.


For sure, I'll update as soon as something interesting happens! 

Congrats sir, hope ya find something special 
This guy's got a good chemmy fruit smell to it, pretty early into flowering too! Your sounds great, I love that rotten fruit dank smell. How many males did you end up with? I only had 2 out of 5 male ,and this on just grew much nicer. Still kicking myself for not grabbing 10 beans


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Nice, u snag that orange ssdd early or at auction if i might ask.


I snagged it quick. I wasnt going to take a chance. Good thing i did because literaly a 1/2 second later and I would have been sol and had to bid on auction. Which would have been fine,, but i saved a lil $.. So all is good. The $ saved is just going back to get more Bodhi anyways.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Lol yea i hope so, but its the dry sift from under my 75micron so idk how stong it is, could b really strong. Also i didn't think of heat activating, i figured it would in the crock pot but mayb i should preactivate.


No need to activate it ahead of time IMO. 150 degrees for an hour should fully decarb it, so depending on the crock pot and what setting you use...

I like to use a candy thermometer when I'm making edibles and oils. I used to just wing it, but apparently some terps will burn off if the temp is too high, so I shoot for right around 150 degrees for the duration.

I agree with @D_Urbmon on the edibles though. They can be a real day wrecker if you're not careful! lol


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 27, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> No need to activate it ahead of time IMO. 150 degrees for an hour should fully decarb it, so depending on the crock pot and what setting you use...
> 
> I like to use a candy thermometer when I'm making edibles and oils. I used to just wing it, but apparently some terps will burn off if the temp is too high, so I shoot for right around 150 degrees for the duration.
> 
> I agree with @D_Urbmon on the edibles though. They can be a real day wrecker if you're not careful! lol


Speaking of edibles. Im going to do my first attempt shortly. Can someone please direct me to a good thread/ instructions on how to do this. Pm is cool so wont clog up thread.. Im looking to do some butter to makes cookies ? That sound right ?? I dont knw,, ive never cooked with it b4..


----------



## GrayeVOx (May 27, 2016)

Enjoying some boysenberry hp today.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 27, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Speaking of edibles. Im going to do my first attempt shortly. Can someone please direct me to a good thread/ instructions on how to do this. Pm is cool so wont clog up thread.. Im looking to do some butter to makes cookies ? That sound right ?? I dont knw,, ive never cooked with it b4..


This is the recipe my wife uses. One ounce of trim/bud to 1 lb of butter. I will warn you though, it's extremely potent! I've felt like I'm having a stroke from a piece of chocate 1/2 the size of a Reese's peanut butter cup. It also takes a couple days to make, so it's not for everyone.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 27, 2016)

Continued....


----------



## skunkwreck (May 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> No should be today. A small batch with 7 gs of <75micron dry sift plus 14gs of ssddxwookie trim. And another with123 dry sift trim


What exactly is dry sift if you don't mind me asking.?


----------



## skunkwreck (May 27, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Enjoying some boysenberry hp today. View attachment 3693176


Nice frost on those.


----------



## JDGreen (May 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> What exactly is dry sift if you don't mind me asking.?


Hash sifted by a series of screens to increase purity of resin. I.e. to separate trich heads and size


----------



## skunkwreck (May 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hash sifted by a series of screens to increase purity of resin. I.e. to separate trich heads and size


That sounds like work!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That sounds like work!


It's pretty easy. actually the easiest to make of all the hashes and by far the best of all of the concentrate forms if you like to dab.


----------



## JDGreen (May 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That sounds like work!


Yep, easy work. Drag ur trim over a screen and drag the kif over the next screen and watch ur terrible kif turn to straight terp gold.


----------



## Scotch089 (May 27, 2016)

What book is that @st0wandgrow 

You and your wife's method sounds very similar to mine, and yea.. put my dad's dick in the dirt 

You just decard an hour @150?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 27, 2016)

Scotch089 said:


> What book is that @st0wandgrow
> 
> You and your wife's method sounds very similar to mine, and yea.. put my dad's dick in the dirt
> 
> You just decard an hour @150?


This is the book...

 

I should have clarified that post. I make infused coconut oil for a couple patients. I do that on the stove top @150 for an hour.

The recipe I posted is for the budder that the ole lady makes


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 27, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> This is the recipe my wife uses. One ounce of trim/bud to 1 lb of butter. I will warn you though, it's extremely potent! I've felt like I'm having a stroke from a piece of chocate 1/2 the size of a Reese's peanut butter cup. It also takes a couple days to make, so it's not for everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3693187 View attachment 3693188 View attachment 3693189


Thank you sir.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 27, 2016)

Haha. This is mostly being made for father inlaw.. So i will prob go a lil lighter on the bud or get something not very potent. Has cancer but cant/wont smoke. Gets edibles on a verry rare ocassion. He tried making his own but,, umm,, Welll ,,, lets just say id rather eat mudpies..


----------



## blackforest (May 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> What exactly is dry sift if you don't mind me asking.?


I just started getting into dry sift. You can do a lot with kief. I just got one of these the other day. Having lots of fun with it. Also, watch some youtube videos about pollen pressing & live rosin.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 27, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Haha. This is mostly being made for father inlaw.. So i will prob go a lil lighter on the bud or get something not very potent. Has cancer but cant/wont smoke. Gets edibles on a verry rare ocassion. He tried making his own but,, umm,, Welll ,,, lets just say id rather eat mudpies..


You could make it less potent, or you could just cut recipes with some regular butter instead of using just the canna-butter.

You could also make him some non activated coconut oil. Just take some dry sift, or dry ice hash and add it to room temp coconut oil. You can infuse a ton of hash in to 1 cup of oil. As long as its not heated, he can take large doses and not get high.


----------



## yesum (May 27, 2016)

Anyone run the Chinese Yunnan sativa? I ordered a pack along with the Acapulco Gold freebie. I really ordered this just for the freebie. Pure Mexican landraces are really hard to find for some reason.


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 27, 2016)

yesum said:


> Anyone run the Chinese Yunnan sativa? I ordered a pack along with the Acapulco Gold freebie. I really ordered this just for the freebie. Pure Mexican landraces are really hard to find for some reason.


From the description it doesn't sound like a keeper, prolly why the Acapulco to make up for it. Nice to have in the vault for a breeding project one day perhaps. If you run it, there are folks, myself included who'd like to see what they do though!


----------



## skinny510 (May 28, 2016)

Yea, landraces are enticing as all hell but I wouldn't feel confident with growing them indoors...


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 28, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Yea, landraces are enticing as all hell but I wouldn't feel confident with growing them indoors...


It takes a lot of work...and a lot of space (my opinion of course) as an example, my father brought a bunch of beans back when he took a vacation to Vietnam in 68-72...they still germ mostly too...65%ish after 50 years of being packed poorly is better then a few packs i've gotten over the years..he always claimed it was Vietnamese Black...so that's what I've always said it was, but who knows eh?


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 28, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> From the description it doesn't sound like a keeper, prolly why the Acapulco to make up for it. Nice to have in the vault for a breeding project one day perhaps. If you run it, there are folks, myself included who'd like to see what they do though!


Yunnans are crazy pretty plants, truly flowers..maybe the best to photo too (even i take a decent shot)...but i've never had one that wouldn't benefit from any random plant with some THC....however I've only done Indica Yunnan never tried the Sat..


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 28, 2016)

11 of 11 Goji have broken ground, unfortunetly it looks like I may have to help peel the husks off, looks like they don't want to shed them...at least I know I've got something to do with them today! 

down to 70ssdd's, the 1 giant that was VASTLY ahead of the others has decided that he ran to hard and had a heart attack...was actually beginning to get delusions of grandeur on that one anyways  All are in 1qt disposable grow bags...55 of the 70 left look like they will get upped to 1gal in the next couple weeks...normally I would cull them as slow veg's cost me $$, but I am going to take some of @kmog33 's advice and not toss plants that I normally would, if I find an all star SSDD that flops like the pink grapefruit I will drive a cut to you buddy!


----------



## ShyGuru (May 28, 2016)

@Phatlewtz I had the same thing happen with several of the gogi I planted. 11 out of 11 popped on 4/28 with four or five having difficulty shedding the husk. One of them still has the husk attached and no leaves to speak of a full month later. I haven't culled it as I'm curious to see what will happen.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 28, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @Phatlewtz I had the same thing happen with several of the gogi I planted. 11 out of 11 popped on 4/28 with four or five having difficulty shedding the husk. One of them still has the husk attached and no leaves to speak of a full month later. I haven't culled it as I'm curious to see what will happen.


all the seeds I've popped lately from a variety of breeders have been doing it to me...seems its more and more common...I blame Oprah..


----------



## apbx720 (May 28, 2016)

budLIFE60 said:


> For sure, I'll update as soon as something interesting happens!
> 
> Congrats sir, hope ya find something special
> This guy's got a good chemmy fruit smell to it, pretty early into flowering too! Your sounds great, I love that rotten fruit dank smell. How many males did you end up with? I only had 2 out of 5 male ,and this on just grew much nicer. Still kicking myself for not grabbing 10 beans


Ya man, that chemmy fruit is where its at!! If yr familiar w the female bubbashine pheno stem rub, it smells like that. 

I got 7 males outta that full pack. I usually get alot of males for some reason, but ive only kept 2 pretty much. Rn i have 2 males being considered- the ssdd that ive been dusting w, and a mothers milk beast that i call "Animal Mother" (FMJ) lol it was either that or fathers milk until i thot abt it...lol. Havent flowered him yet tho. 

I also have 6 jungle spice males that i threw outside the other day. Testing for heat resistancy. If they can survive 120deg F, they will go to rnd 2 where they will be flowered and x'd w 3 of my mamas. Then more testing, etc, etc. 

Im beginning to second guess my selection process, tho. Maybe i should first select the standouts, then heat test them only n cull the rest, idk. Too late for this round. There is one j spice that i like, tho-#7. U can smell pine and "dentists office" just from gettin in his face, no stem stroking required


----------



## apbx720 (May 28, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Enjoying some boysenberry hp today. View attachment 3693176


Do the schnozberrys taste like schnozberrys?


----------



## JDGreen (May 28, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> This is the recipe my wife uses. One ounce of trim/bud to 1 lb of butter. I will warn you though, it's extremely potent! I've felt like I'm having a stroke from a piece of chocate 1/2 the size of a Reese's peanut butter cup. It also takes a couple days to make, so it's not for everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3693187 View attachment 3693188 View attachment 3693189


Well these will by far be the strongest edibles ive ever made i think. 

?question....do i need to decarb dry sift hash?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 28, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> This is the recipe my wife uses. One ounce of trim/bud to 1 lb of butter. I will warn you though, it's extremely potent! I've felt like I'm having a stroke from a piece of chocate 1/2 the size of a Reese's peanut butter cup. It also takes a couple days to make, so it's not for everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3693187 View attachment 3693188 View attachment 3693189


Mrs. Stow must be high as shit!

Sounds about like mrs. Bob.


----------



## HALIFIRE (May 28, 2016)

all4youblue said:


> MWS sells singles, looks like those vials can slip in and out of the baggie without damaging the "bodhi" sticker.


MWS confirmed that some people were complaining of crushed seeds and this was to prevent that. Aside from the different packaging, service was prompt.

ETA. Interesting the breeder packs can be opened without breaking the Bodhi seal.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 28, 2016)

HALIFIRE said:


> MWS confirmed that some people were complaining of crushed seeds and this was to prevent that. Aside from the different packaging, service was prompt.
> 
> ETA. Interesting the breeder packs can be opened without breaking the Bodhi seal.


they peel and stick back pretty easy I've found, good looking out on sharing the reasoning behind the vials!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 28, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Well these will by far be the strongest edibles ive ever made i think.
> 
> ?question....do i need to decarb dry sift hash?


I decarb everything buddy that I'm gonna cook with


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 28, 2016)

kinda want infused syrup now, but that will be a mess in progress


----------



## JDGreen (May 28, 2016)

Kih yahhhh!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 28, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Kih yahhhh!
> View attachment 3693597 View attachment 3693600 View attachment 3693603


Potent edibles ftw!


----------



## kmog33 (May 28, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @Phatlewtz I had the same thing happen with several of the gogi I planted. 11 out of 11 popped on 4/28 with four or five having difficulty shedding the husk. One of them still has the husk attached and no leaves to speak of a full month later. I haven't culled it as I'm curious to see what will happen.





Phatlewtz said:


> all the seeds I've popped lately from a variety of breeders have been doing it to me...seems its more and more common...I blame Oprah..


Take a clear plastic cup and stick it over any beans that don't shed their hull quickly for a day or two and it'll come off easily on its own 90% of the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (May 28, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Potent edibles ftw!


Oh yes Happy F***** Birthday to my cousin The Grinch


----------



## ShyGuru (May 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Take a clear plastic cup and stick it over any beans that don't shed their hull quickly for a day or two and it'll come off easily on its own 90% of the time.
> Huh! I've never heard of that trick. I'll have to try that when I get home. Do you know why the cup helps?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 28, 2016)

Makes humidity super high and softens the husk, making it easier for the plant to shed it. You can also spray the plants with water, but I have found the cups to be more effective. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 28, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Well these will by far be the strongest edibles ive ever made i think.
> 
> ?question....do i need to decarb dry sift hash?


You could, but it's not really necessary IMO. As long as you bring the butter to a sufficient temp for long enough it will activate.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Mrs. Stow must be high as shit!
> 
> Sounds about like mrs. Bob.


Yeah, she likes her weed and edibles. I bet the two of them would get along like peas and carrots.


----------



## ShyGuru (May 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Makes humidity super high and softens the husk, making it easier for the plant to shed it. You can also spray the plants with water, but I have found the cups to be more effective.[\QUOTE]
> 
> I thought that might be the case. Humidity in the veg cab can fluctuate from optimal ranges to as low as 20%rh so I can see how a dry spell could cause the husk to become fused on. Because that sucker is on there tight!! I knew I would damage it trying to force it off so I haven't bothered, just figured I'd wait and see what happens. One of the others managed to get the first leaf set out despite the husk keeping the cotyledons pinned together vertically. It was an odd sight for about a week but now I couldn't pick which one it is out of the bunch so it doesn't seem to have been negatively affected by it. I'm definitely going to try the cup trick when I get home and I'll report the results.


----------



## kmog33 (May 28, 2016)

I have thick husks push off plants like that all the time. Slide off the top rather than crack in half. It's always interesting to see though. But yeah, plastic cups over the seedlings for a few days works like a charm. Just make sure you take the cups off as soon as the shed the husk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I have thick husks push off plants like that all the time. Slide off the top rather than crack in half. It's always interesting to see though. But yeah, plastic cups over the seedlings for a few days works like a charm. Just make sure you take the cups off as soon as the shed the husk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's how I ghetto clone too, thx buddy


----------



## coolkid.02 (May 28, 2016)

HALIFIRE said:


> MWS confirmed that some people were complaining of crushed seeds and this was to prevent that. Aside from the different packaging, service was prompt.
> 
> ETA. Interesting the breeder packs can be opened without breaking the Bodhi seal.


So they did tamper with the seeds! 

Seed banks have been protecting seeds for years without opening the packages...

Some banks used hard portfolio edges to slip around the seeds and package for extra protection. 

Moreover, all the other Bodhi vendors don't seem to require repackaging to deliver them undamaged. 

in all honesty, it's a very shady practice.


----------



## kmog33 (May 28, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> that's how I ghetto clone too, thx buddy


Me dos  works in both scenarios 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (May 28, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> I veg for 1.5 to 2 months so im more like 110 to 120 between chops. I only grow 4 plants though so I like to grow monsters.
> 
> I like to get a minimum of 6oz per under a 600w to last me until next harvest.
> 
> Running cookie crosses now and not impressed with the yields.


Yea cookies are small pulled 1 oz in a 3 gal lol


----------



## kmog33 (May 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Yea cookies are small pulled 1 oz in a 3 gal lol


Yeah in my dwc cookies crosses are pulling around 3 zips per 3 gallon bucket. For reference, the ogs I grow out out 6-8 oz per 3 gallon bucket. My aero 16 gallon Im getting a zip per cut though so they may just like aero. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (May 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah in my dwc cookies crosses are pulling around 3 zips per 3 gallon bucket. For reference, the ogs I grow out out 6-8 oz per 3 gallon bucket. My aero 16 gallon Im getting a zip per cut though so they may just like aero.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yea man ! I wanna pull off big yielders running cookie crosses


----------



## kmog33 (May 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Hell yea man ! I wanna pull off big yielders running cookie crosses


Seem to do best for me in aero with low feed 2-1-3 through flower with occasional 1-1-1 around 500-600 ppm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShyGuru (May 28, 2016)

@coolkid.02 MWS is a pick and mix seed bank so they almost always "tamper" with the seeds. There's no other way to buy one or two seeds without them opening the pack. Although I'm not positive I do believe MWS also offers full packs in sealed breeders packs if you request it. I think the caveat is that they won't offer stealth or guaranteed shipping in breeders packs. With a pick and mix bank you have to trust they are shipping you what they say they are so reputation is everything, and MWS has a pretty good rep unlike Bonza Seeds. As far as US banks not tampering with Bodhi packs... Again it comes down to trust because I know for fact seeds can be slipped out without disturbing the label which is only a half step from slipping in other seeds. I'm not accusing anyone of doing that but their have been reports of possible tampering or even fraudulent seeds


----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @coolkid.02 MWS is a pick and mix seed bank so they almost always "tamper" with the seeds. There's no other way to buy one or two seeds without them opening the pack.


Duh.....
I believe it's TSSC that sends pieces of the breeders pack with their singles.



coolkid.02 said:


> Moreover, all the other Bodhi vendors don't seem to require repackaging to deliver them undamaged.
> 
> in all honesty, it's a very shady practice.


Or a great business decision. Those vials in bulk probably cost pennies. A cheap defense against dishonest buyers that crush crap beans, take pics, and effort to obtain quality replacements.


----------



## coolkid.02 (May 28, 2016)

my bad… i had no idea banks were selling singles of bodhi beans. 

his full packs are pretty affordable… 

i would disagree with opening up breeder packs and re-packaging as a good business decision.


----------



## HALIFIRE (May 28, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @coolkid.02 Although I'm not positive I do believe MWS also offers full packs in sealed breeders packs if you request it. I think the caveat is that they won't offer stealth or guaranteed shipping in breeders packs.


I bought two full packs & I didn't select "remove from breeder pack" and they let me choose the stealth option w/ Insurance. I'm hoping they wouldn't let you buy insurance they wouldn't uphold.

I'm assuming all their packs are opened for extra seeds and resealed. It all comes down to trust. Just wanted to see if you guys had a similar experience.


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 28, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Duh.....
> I believe it's TSSC that sends pieces of the breeders pack with their singles.
> 
> 
> ...


Tssc def sends pieces of the breeder pack. Had a few orders with them...they're legit.


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 28, 2016)

Warning: Boring veg update 
Day 26 from soak on my Space Monkeys in a diy dwc vegger. Experienced a grower inflicted hiccup but they bounced back nicely and roots are doing nicely. 

This one was soaked 3 days aftet the rest and is showing a weird duckfootish leaf growth. Anyone with more experience and knowledge know where this comes from? Space monkey is gg4 x wookie. Any input is appreciated


----------



## HALIFIRE (May 28, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Or a great business decision. Those vials in bulk probably cost pennies. A cheap defense against dishonest buyers that crush crap beans, take pics, and effort to obtain quality replacements.


So THATS how you got rid of your herijuana beans...


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Yea cookies are small pulled 1 oz in a 3 gal lol


Im glad its not just me.

Im nearing week 5 on some and kind of disappointed. Frosty AF though.

Nothing yielded well.


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah in my dwc cookies crosses are pulling around 3 zips per 3 gallon bucket. For reference, the ogs I grow out out 6-8 oz per 3 gallon bucket. My aero 16 gallon Im getting a zip per cut though so they may just like aero.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only one cookie cross I have looks to be a 6-8oz. Girl scout haze cookies from connoiseur genetics. But I got 1 315w cmh over each screen so it fucking better yield that much.


----------



## kmog33 (May 28, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Only one cookie cross I have looks to be a 6-8oz. Girl scout haze cookies from connoiseur genetics. But I got 1 315w cmh over each screen so it fucking better yield that much.


Oh I'm doing 3 day veg for clones and 12/12 from seed so my yields are under Tthose circumstances. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2016)

HALIFIRE said:


> So THATS how you got rid of your herijuana beans...



A good plan, if I was that type of cat.  The real story is a few dozen pages back in this thread.


----------



## JDGreen (May 28, 2016)

So doing the math out. Each brownie(i decided) will contain approximately 9.5-12.5milligrams depending on thc% guess...hmmmm that sounds pretty hefty


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 28, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Only one cookie cross I have looks to be a 6-8oz. Girl scout haze cookies from connoiseur genetics. But I got 1 315w cmh over each screen so it fucking better yield that much.


How does the gsc haze look? I've found myself looking at the several times.
Edit: looked at your journal... They look good lol


----------



## ForRealz (May 28, 2016)

HALIFIRE said:


> I bought two full packs & I didn't select "remove from breeder pack" and they let me choose the stealth option w/ Insurance. I'm hoping they wouldn't let you buy insurance they wouldn't uphold.
> 
> I'm assuming all their packs are opened for extra seeds and resealed. It all comes down to trust. Just wanted to see if you guys had a similar experience.


Not to totally besmirch MWS...but I had a funny experience with them too!!! I was taking picture of my Tranquil Elephantizer Remix pack (that I bought as whole pack) to post here on Bodhi thread when MF'n low and behold:
     
They had opened my pack and taped it shut w scotch tape!!! Also, some of the beans looked suspect and unlike the others. I emailed pissed but said politely "I dont want freebies or a refund...Only an explanation will do!"

They hit me back and say they are gonna have staff meeting and get back w me... Hit me back and say "My employee in shipping remembers accidentally grabbing that TE Remix, when he meant to grab Tree of Life to open, cracking it partially open, and resealing w tape. He should have alerted me. We can refund if you want but those are TE Remix."

I just kept them bc of chance they are TE bc no one else had them and MWS just happened to be out of stock after that pack...

Draw your own conclusions but I wont be shopping at MWS again or any other single seed shops. Period. Learned my lesson!!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 28, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Not to totally besmirch MWS...but I had a funny experience with them too!!! I was taking picture of my Tranquil Elephantizer Remix pack (that I bought as whole pack) to post here on Bodhi thread when MF'n low and behold:
> View attachment 3693725 View attachment 3693726 View attachment 3693728 View attachment 3693730 View attachment 3693732
> They had opened my pack and taped it shut w scotch tape!!! Also, some of the beans looked suspect and unlike the others. I emailed pissed but said politely "I dont want freebies or a refund...Only an explanation will do!"
> 
> ...


Very friggin interesting..hmmmm


----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Not to totally besmirch MWS...but I had a funny experience with them too!!! I was taking picture of my Tranquil Elephantizer Remix pack (that I bought as whole pack) to post here on Bodhi thread when MF'n low and behold:
> View attachment 3693725 View attachment 3693726 View attachment 3693728 View attachment 3693730 View attachment 3693732
> They had opened my pack and taped it shut w scotch tape!!! Also, some of the beans looked suspect and unlike the others. I emailed pissed but said politely "I dont want freebies or a refund...Only an explanation will do!"
> 
> ...


I'll swap you something decent for them if you're not comfortable popping them.


----------



## ForRealz (May 28, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I'll swap you something decent for them if you're not comfortable popping them.


They are in the batter's box so I can see if they are even real...

Just re-telling the story makes me feel dirty, violated, and ashamed. They touched me in my green-n-gold No No spot.


----------



## Cezarkush (May 28, 2016)

Hey all lots of amazing info on here thanks for all of it lol I've read about 500 pages FML. I've done his ssdd which are amazing vigorous plants. I've just popped 5 black lotus 12 purple wookie and some strange brew. Anyone have experience on the black and wookies haven't found much on these two. I found one picture on ig of the black lotus was frosty as shit but not much else in the way of info. Thanks for any help cheers


----------



## kmog33 (May 28, 2016)

Just dropped 6 of my goji X ssdd testers.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cezarkush (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Cezarkush (May 28, 2016)

The five blacks up and growing


----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Just dropped 6 of my goji X ssdd testers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look delicious !


----------



## kmog33 (May 28, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Those look delicious !


Haha those phantom cookies X solos went in as well . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Haha those phantom cookies X solos went in as well .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have some of those, as well ! I hear that in some areas, Brisco County Genetics are considered


Edited To Add: It's my heartfelt wish that all who wander across this post are as ripped as I am at this moment.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 28, 2016)

Here are my TE Remix V2. They do look different than yours. Hmmmm...


----------



## kmog33 (May 28, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I have some of those, as well ! I hear that in some areas, Brisco County Genetics are considered
> 
> 
> Edited To Add: It's my heartfelt wish that all who wander across this post are as ripped as I am at this moment.


[emoji145]
[emoji317]
[emoji121]️
[emoji90]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limonene (May 28, 2016)

Blueberry hashplant - got one pheno that has spat out some nanners on both runs. Its the really leafy pheno with a kind of crappy structure, impossible to photograph but has the best smell of all 3 phenos i found. Straight up blueberry, amazing terps but just below par in every other department. TBH I'm ditching the keeper pheno too after this run, I've passed her to some locals so i can always get her back if needed. 
the first run i let my temps go seriously low (7 celsius) to try and slow a spider mite invasion and all the nanners were sterile then so I'm hoping they will be again. If my keeper pheno had the smell of the scrappy pheno i would not be chucking her thats for sure.


----------



## limonene (May 28, 2016)

limonene said:


> Blueberry hashplant - got one pheno that has spat out some nanners on both runs. Its the really leafy pheno with a kind of crappy structure, impossible to photograph but has the best smell of all 3 phenos i found. Straight up blueberry, amazing terps but just below par in every other department. TBH I'm ditching the keeper pheno too after this run, I've passed her to some locals so i can always get her back if needed.
> the first run i let my temps go seriously low (7 celsius) to try and slow a spider mite invasion and all the nanners were sterile then so I'm hoping they will be again. If my keeper pheno had the smell of the scrappy pheno i would not be chucking her thats for sure.


also the third pheno that yielded the most was very dense but bland, if anyone could find a pheno that combines the density and yield of that pheno, with the smell and look of the other 2 you would have a sure fire hit. Unfortunately i didn't find it.


----------



## kmog33 (May 28, 2016)

limonene said:


> also the third pheno that yielded the most was very dense but bland, if anyone could find a pheno that combines the density and yield of that pheno, with the smell and look of the other 2 you would have a sure fire hit. Unfortunately i didn't find it.


That's like my biggest yielding bubba X Durban. Definitely looking to be the least fire. Fortunately the second largest pheno is looking to be the most fire. Way more manageable but it would be nice if it yielded like the big one.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoshitz (May 28, 2016)

Sup-date. It is hard to follow along this thread. It is at hyper speed.

If the photos upload correctly...
Goji
Cougars milk

Silver Lotus
WW auto

Random bag seed


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 28, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> Sup-date. It is hard to follow along this thread. It is at hyper speed.
> 
> If the photos upload correctly...
> Goji
> ...


Looking good!

Hyper speed is what my old lady used to call me!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 28, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah, she likes her weed and edibles. I bet the two of them would get along like peas and carrots.


You always have a room at the zmudas place.


----------



## limonene (May 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's like my biggest yielding bubba X Durban. Definitely looking to be the least fire. Fortunately the second largest pheno is looking to be the most fire. Way more manageable but it would be nice if it yielded like the big one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats the smell like on this lady?


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 28, 2016)

Testers have arrived journal going up on bb soon...
Mango Biche x Kashmir


----------



## apbx720 (May 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Mrs. Stow must be high as shit!
> 
> Sounds about like mrs. Bob.


Lol Mrs. Apbx720 passes out from a couple joint rips, i mean literally faints sometimes lol those edibles sound like theyd put her in a coma!

The highest i ever been was off edibles. Ate 2 cookies from a batch infused u a half oz of keif. My heart was pounding so hard i could hear it in my throat when id open my mouth. All i could say was... Please dnt let me be the first to die from od'ing on weed, i cant do this to weed. Lol!


----------



## apbx720 (May 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I have thick husks push off plants like that all the time. Slide off the top rather than crack in half. It's always interesting to see though. But yeah, plastic cups over the seedlings for a few days works like a charm. Just make sure you take the cups off as soon as the shed the husk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yr totally right bro. Humidity domes for seedlings is a must, for me.


----------



## apbx720 (May 28, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Testers have arrived journal going up on bb soon...View attachment 3693989
> Mango Biche x Kashmir


Lucky!!! My first choice was congo pine x kashmir. But its hard to be disappointed w gg4 x ssdd


----------



## apbx720 (May 28, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Only one cookie cross I have looks to be a 6-8oz. Girl scout haze cookies from connoiseur genetics. But I got 1 315w cmh over each screen so it fucking better yield that much.


Looking for a good yielding cookies?? More cowbell


----------



## Scotch089 (May 28, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> All i could say was... Please dnt let me be the first to die from od'ing on weed, i cant do this to weed. Lol!


Lmao literally laughed out loud


----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Lol Mrs. Apbx720 passes out from a couple joint rips, i mean literally faints sometimes lol those edibles sound like theyd put her in a coma!
> 
> The highest i ever been was off edibles. Ate 2 cookies from a batch infused u a half oz of keif. My heart was pounding so hard i could hear it in my throat when id open my mouth. All i could say was... Please dnt let me be the first to die from od'ing on weed, i cant do this to weed. Lol!


"But then I felt a scary shudder go through my body and brain. I barely made it from the desk to the bed, where I lay curled up in a hallucinatory state for the next eight hours. I was thirsty but couldn’t move to get water. Or even turn off the lights. I was panting and paranoid, sure that when the room-service waiter knocked and I didn’t answer, he’d call the police and have me arrested for being unable to handle my candy."

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/04/opinion/dowd-dont-harsh-our-mellow-dude.html?_r=0


----------



## apbx720 (May 28, 2016)

limonene said:


> also the third pheno that yielded the most was very dense but bland, if anyone could find a pheno that combines the density and yield of that pheno, with the smell and look of the other 2 you would have a sure fire hit. Unfortunately i didn't find it.


I found one that woulda been a KILLER comercial cut. Dense af, strong terps(blueberry smell but w a lil funk tho, not as sweet as some of the others), and not to mention, very quick, she coulda been taken in week 6.

But of coarse i didnt clone. Never again will i not clone before flowering.

But i truely believe that bhp is a very kickass cross w amazing phenos to be found. I will pop another pack someday.

And if i was doin this for the money, id buy a handfull of packs and rock nothin but bph, and prob be making double what i make now. 

Edit: oh ya, and it was potent af!!


----------



## apbx720 (May 28, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> "But then I felt a scary shudder go through my body and brain. I barely made it from the desk to the bed, where I lay curled up in a hallucinatory state for the next eight hours. I was thirsty but couldn’t move to get water. Or even turn off the lights. I was panting and paranoid, sure that when the room-service waiter knocked and I didn’t answer, he’d call the police and have me arrested for being unable to handle my candy."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/04/opinion/dowd-dont-harsh-our-mellow-dude.html?_r=0


Lmfao amos!! Only dif between me and that lady, i am a regular smoker! Lol


----------



## kmog33 (May 28, 2016)

limonene said:


> whats the smell like on this lady?


Very typical haze sativa smell, some poison Durban funk. No bubba at all in structure or smell. Really sativa Dominant flier structure. Closeups


----------



## kmog33 (May 28, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Yr totally right bro. Humidity domes for seedlings is a must, for me.


I use them when needed. If they aren't necessary I don't. I feel like using them when not needed makes plants weaker in a similar fashion to growing wig or without circulation fans blowing on the plants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 28, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Looking for a good yielding cookies?? More cowbellView attachment 3694012View attachment 3694013


Nice! My cowbell is tall and lanky but super dense buds


----------



## GreenSanta (May 28, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Looking for a good yielding cookies?? More cowbellView attachment 3694012View attachment 3694013


How's the smell!!?


apbx720 said:


> I found one that woulda been a KILLER comercial cut. Dense af, strong terps(blueberry smell but w a lil funk tho, not as sweet as some of the others), and not to mention, very quick, she coulda been taken in week 6.
> 
> But of coarse i didnt clone. Never again will i not clone before flowering.
> 
> ...


My reveg almost always work in fact I don't ever bother cloning ( well OK, sometimes) I reveg and I make seeds...


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 28, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Looking for a good yielding cookies?? More cowbellView attachment 3694012View attachment 3694013


That's a beauty apb! Have you had a chance to smoke on her yet?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 28, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Lol Mrs. Apbx720 passes out from a couple joint rips, i mean literally faints sometimes lol those edibles sound like theyd put her in a coma!
> 
> The highest i ever been was off edibles. Ate 2 cookies from a batch infused u a half oz of keif. My heart was pounding so hard i could hear it in my throat when id open my mouth. All i could say was... Please dnt let me be the first to die from od'ing on weed, i cant do this to weed. Lol!


LOL! I've straight up tripped from edibles. We had a killer Ghost OG run seed to shit (still completely unsure what happened. Found no nanners or balls, had run these multiple times and boom a million seeds.) anyway I decided to make butter from multiple units. 3 elbows into 2 economy butter tubs.

Ate half a cookie and it honestly felt like LSD. I laughed, I cried, I thought I was going to die; Think I had a heart attack and also met dog jesus. It was terrifying/amazing. I passed that shit around like herpes and everyone had a similar experience.


----------



## kmog33 (May 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL! I've straight up tripped from edibles. We had a killer Ghost OG run seed to shit (still completely unsure what happened. Found no nanners or balls, had run these multiple times and boom a million seeds.) anyway I decided to make butter from multiple units. 3 elbows into 2 economy butter tubs.
> 
> Ate half a cookie and it honestly felt like LSD. I laughed, I cried, I thought I was going to die; Think I had a heart attack and also met dog jesus. It was terrifying/amazing. I passed that shit around like herpes and everyone had a similar experience.


I have also tripped on edibles. There are these chocolate bars milled with hash out here called hubby bars. It claims there's like 6 grams of hash per bar. One of these knocks most anyone out. 

So I grab 3 and eat 4/5 sections of the first. Half hour later decide to eat the rest of the bar as there wasn't much left anyway and, well, fuck it. An hour and a half later it starts to settle in and I get mad munchies. Realizing I only had the other two hash chocolate bars on me, in my haze, eat both of the other bars. And hour and a half later.... BOOM. I start getting mad patterns and seeing shit come out of my buddies tv. Then I decided I was hungry so my buddy drove us to whole foods(because he's a yuppy) to get food. As we pull into the parking lot of whole foods I get struck with paranoia and think everyone in the parking lot is out to get us. So I make him turn around and drive us back to his house, foodless(lol). Try to watch tv but think the tv is out to get me and finally decided to take a nap. End of story. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL! I've straight up tripped from edibles. We had a killer Ghost OG run seed to shit (still completely unsure what happened. Found no nanners or balls, had run these multiple times and boom a million seeds.) anyway I decided to make butter from multiple units. 3 elbows into 2 economy butter tubs.
> 
> Ate half a cookie and it honestly felt like LSD. I laughed, I cried, I thought I was going to die; Think I had a heart attack and also met dog jesus. It was terrifying/amazing. *I passed that shit around like herpes and everyone had a similar experience. *


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 28, 2016)

Lol at these edible stories. They all sound like my one/only mushroom trip. Keep em coming


----------



## akhiymjames (May 28, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Not to totally besmirch MWS...but I had a funny experience with them too!!! I was taking picture of my Tranquil Elephantizer Remix pack (that I bought as whole pack) to post here on Bodhi thread when MF'n low and behold:
> View attachment 3693725 View attachment 3693726 View attachment 3693728 View attachment 3693730 View attachment 3693732
> They had opened my pack and taped it shut w scotch tape!!! Also, some of the beans looked suspect and unlike the others. I emailed pissed but said politely "I dont want freebies or a refund...Only an explanation will do!"
> 
> ...


Damn seeing this mad me go look at my pack too and low and behold the same. I got SSDD last year when at a time nobody had them in stock and I wanted them bad and MWS was the only place to have them in stock. Man I don't like hearing this and really didn't pay attention to the lack when I got it looked sealed but you can tell it's been opened and sealed with tape. I would hope they are legit since they do the pick and mix and may have opened it and filled it back up with the correct amount but just sucks to see. I would think you should have a dedicated amount of packs for pick and mix and not every pack be for that but I can't tell anyone how to run their business just didn't like seeing this at all.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 28, 2016)

As for edibles made a super potent batch of butter and made funfetti cookies one day. Ate about 6 of them and smoked a big fatty and was stuck in the kitchen after eating them for about 6 hours. Couldn't move don't even remember what I did for those 6 hours just know I was stuck in the kitchen. That's when I knew edibles wasn't nothing to be played around with lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 28, 2016)

Yeah i hope that mws issue gets cleared up or it will turn into a bonza-like bloodbath in this biotch lol 

no beef from me. I dont do pick and mix for this reason exactly.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 28, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Yeah i hope that mws issue gets cleared up or it will turn into a bonza-like bloodbath in this biotch lol
> 
> no beef from me. I dont do pick and mix for this reason exactly.


I payed for a whole pack I wasn't getting pick and mix so I never expected to see that. I was just curious cus of the other Bodhi head to say they got that from MWS. I totally believe they are legit but I just think they need to fix the issue of when someone buys a whole pack make sure they get a unoped pack not a opened pick and mix pack.


----------



## GrayeVOx (May 29, 2016)

I think maybe they open them and grab out the extra seeds in the packs for the pick n mix? Usually 12-13 in all my other bodhi packs and the two I got from MWS had 11. I'll have to check when I get home if my packs have the tape as well.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 29, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> I think maybe they open them and grab out the extra seeds in the packs for the pick n mix? Usually 12-13 in all my other bodhi packs and the two I got from MWS had 11. I'll have to check when I get home if my packs have the tape as well.


That's still super lame to take the bonus freebies and try to profit off them. pass em onto the customer like the breeder intended!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> That's still super lame to take the bonus freebies and try to profit off them. pass em onto the customer like the breeder intended!


They sell pick and mix of everything I think so I don't think it's trying to make a profit off the bonus seeds. I just think it's more of them opening the next pack say you order 5 SSDD and the. The next person orders 8 well they just open the next pack. I could be wrong but I'm gonna find out.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> They sell pick and mix of everything I think so I don't think it's trying to make a profit off the bonus seeds. I just think it's more of them opening the next pack say you order 5 SSDD and the. The next person orders 8 well they just open the next pack. I could be wrong but I'm gonna find out.


ya but they could also be opening up the pack, taking the extra one and put it in their single seed stash and selling you 11 pack taped shut. 

does 11 single seeds add up to more than the cost of a pack? Does 12?




bottom line I don't trust any seller that opens packs.


----------



## ForRealz (May 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> ... at a time nobody had them in stock and I wanted them bad and MWS was the only place to have them in stock... but you can tell it's been opened and sealed with tape. I would hope they are legit.. .


I cant believe yours have been opened and taped shut too, bro!!! When you buy a full pack you sure dont expect them to be opened first.

I agree, (best case scenario) does not seem like good business sense to sell previously opened packs: if MWS opens the pack for single seeds, then that pack should then ONLY be used for Single seeds and the buyers who want to trust MWS. I personally dont need middle-men fingering my Bean Bag!! Get me my $hit str8 from das breeduz handz...



GrayeVOx said:


> I think maybe they open them and grab out the extra seeds in the packs for the pick n mix? Usually 12-13 in all my other bodhi packs and the two I got from MWS had 11. I'll have to check when I get home if my packs have the tape as well.


Hmmm,  I too wouldnt be shocked if they (at least) scooping the "extra" beans...my only MWS pack also has 11 beans. Other packs obtained from JBC and Att:
11 beans: 7 packs
12 beans: 7 packs
13 beans: 1 pack

What else didnt sit well w/ me once I saw tape and started thinking: They do single seeds AND produce their own seeds! Talk about having to trust them that they 1) Give you All/Some/Most of the genetics you request (whether by intentional Or unintentional placement) and 2) the actual Number of seeds originally deposited in pack makes it to you when they Re-Tape Your Pack for you. Giddafukouttahurr

PS Guess they are getting better at opening packs cuz @HALIFIRE s pack didnt even appear to be breached!!!

ETA: @Midweek Song


----------



## GrayeVOx (May 29, 2016)

No tape on my packs. I have 3 seedlings of the heaven mountain going now that I ordered from them.

They also sent blueberry hashplant instead of the black triangle I ordered and the replacement BT pack they sent has been at ISC Los Angeles since April 19th, hoping they show up.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 29, 2016)

2 of my goji decided that they don't want to be healthy and [email protected] 9 of 11...

a few of the SSDDs also look like they forgot to grab some vigor on the way out the door and will probably be culled in the next week if they don't improve..going to give these plants as much TLC that I can...daily abuse to get them fat stalks...I like not having to use netting and cages and all that nonsense for support too....providing I don't get to busy...but i'll be honest, between the regular farming and a zillion other projects constantly in flux i'm always busy...3am-12am make for some long days


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 29, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> 2 of my goji decided that they don't want to be healthy and [email protected] 9 of 11...
> 
> a few of the SSDDs also look like they forgot to grab some vigor on the way out the door and will probably be culled in the next week if they don't improve..going to give these plants as much TLC that I can...daily abuse to get them fat stalks...I like not having to use netting and cages and all that nonsense for support too....providing I don't get to busy...but i'll be honest, between the regular farming and a zillion other projects constantly in flux i'm always busy...3am-12am make for some long days


I saw a clip the other day of one of the mendo dope guys beating the shit outta his plant, rocky style..lmfao. I fuck with em and have fans but that shit cracked me up. He was really going at it...


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 29, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> I saw a clip the other day of one of the mendo dope guy beating the shit outta his plant, rocky style..lmfao. I fuck with em and have fans but that shit cracked me up. He was really going at it...


haha, i get a lot rough myself, always a good look when plants have knuckles that look like they can knock you out! I've had them so thick I've had a 600 hood fall and be held up, but its hard to do with LOTS of plants, I'd never get anything done...lots being 2 hypothetical plants of course


----------



## Amos Otis (May 29, 2016)

@Midweek Song : hey, Lewis. Drop by and say hi, and read, then comment on the last couple of pages.


----------



## elkamino (May 29, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> @Midweek Song : hey, Lewis. Drop by and say hi, and read, then comment on the last couple of pages.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 29, 2016)

^^^^ Someone needs to put some of that canna butter on his popcorn.  

Specially with that dude creapin over his shoulder..


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 29, 2016)




----------



## JDGreen (May 29, 2016)

Yo @apbx720....u wanna try rhat overdose on weed......Eat this whole ooey gooey cocoa cake. I split that peice with my parnter....F**** im seriously high af, that below 75 micron hash gave the edible such a racy, melted eyes, heavy breathing high lol. Its amazingly potent. I mean there was 12 grams bud, 14 grams random trim , 20 grams of pressed rosin buds and 7 grams of below 75 micron hash. Into about 2.5 sticks of butter at the end. 

These cake bites r the real deal. Never have i had an edible b so raw sativa potent. Thanx everyone for all ur recipe help.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 29, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> View attachment 3694473 Yo @apbx720....u wanna try rhat overdose on weed......Eat this whole ooey gooey cocoa cake. I split that peice with my parnter....F**** im seriously high af, that below 75 micron hash gave the edible such a racy, melted eyes, heavy breathing high lol. Its amazingly potent. I mean there was 12 grams bud, 14 grams random trim , 20 grams of pressed rosin buds and 7 grams of below 75 micron hash. Into about 2.5 sticks of butter at the end.
> 
> These cake bites r the real deal. Never have i had an edible b so raw sativa potent. Thanx everyone for all ur recipe help.


We only helped because we want samples! Or at the very least you eat half of it then strap on a gopro cam and film your next several hours...could end up being an oscar worthy documentary!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 29, 2016)

Just don't let Michael Moore near it or we'll hear how its Bush's fault he od'd on the snacks! I jest of course....


----------



## JDGreen (May 29, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> We only helped because we want samples! Or at the very least you eat half of it then strap on a gopro cam and film your next several hours...could end up being an oscar worthy documentary!


Im making a second batch soon. This one was the birthday gift/test run. Im sure i could get u a sample sir.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 29, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Im making a second batch soon. This one was the birthday gift/test run. Im sure i could get u a sample sir.


I appreciate it buddy, but I've been making edibles all day, if I eat another chocolate chip I may hurl


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 29, 2016)

@JDGreen I'm guess you must be pretty ripped by now sir


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 29, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> We only helped because we want samples! Or at the very least you eat half of it then strap on a gopro cam and film your next several hours...could end up being an oscar worthy documentary!


Lol! That's what I was thinking. I'd settle for some video footage... or at least a good story. JD passed out on his front lawn with his drawers down around his ankles.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 29, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lol! That's what I was thinking. I'd settle for some video footage... or at least a good story. JD passed out on his front lawn with his drawers down around his ankles.


Again?


----------



## ForRealz (May 29, 2016)

HALIFIRE said:


> MWS confirmed that some people were complaining of crushed seeds and this was to prevent that...


LOL, Brother!!! It's for our own safety!!!




Amos Otis said:


> @Midweek Song : hey, Lewis. Drop by and say hi, and read, then comment on the last couple of pages.


Im gonna go back and edit each of my posts to include @Midweek Song for easy reference 

ETA: Starts at page 1181 of this thread...


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 29, 2016)

Not to stir the @Midweek Song shit pot but I dont see the point in replacing seeds in breeders packs. Even if it's a pick and mix seedbank. I mean they would be better off selling fake singles than fakes in a breeder pack. 

Before I say this I would like to say that this may not be the case and I'm just throwing a thought out there.

Wouldn't People that buy whole packs bring more money? Why screw over the customers that bring in hundreds? That just doesn't make any sense to me.

Either way though, I like to watch this unfold.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 29, 2016)

Nothing against any seedbank nor any person in this matter , but i dont understand why order seeds from overseas when the seeds are coming from the U.S.. So go from the U.S to wherever and then back again ? I understand that alot of folks aren't from here but for those who are ??? I also understand that it is nice, and feesable to only grab a seed or 2 or 3 whatever. But for the cost of xtra shipping, the xtra time, the possible chance you wont even get them, the chance there not even legit, joe smoe forgetting what beans are what when he/she is counting them, the unnecessary stress the beans are subject too (xtreme heat in shipping containers,freezing,humidity, etc..) and all to just save a few $ . Thats to many chances fir something to go wrong fir me.. Imo its not worth it. If your here in the U.S than buy from a U.S seedbank.. If your not from the U.S than buy from a U.S seedbank .. The more middlemen you have the more risk/chances you take.. 
Just my .02.


----------



## JDGreen (May 29, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lol! That's what I was thinking. I'd settle for some video footage... or at least a good story. JD passed out on his front lawn with his drawers down around his ankles.


Nothing too severe for me, just alot of arby...but my cousin is doomed. Idk kno of he knows wat hes infor. He said "OH! Is there pot in it" and i said "yeah, theres some"


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 29, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Nothing against any seedbank nor any person in this matter , but i dont understand why order seeds from overseas when the seeds are coming from the U.S.. So go from the U.S to wherever and then back again ? I understand that alot of folks aren't from here but for those who are ??? I also understand that it is nice, and feesable to only grab a seed or 2 or 3 whatever. But for the cost of xtra shipping, the xtra time, the possible chance you wont even get them, the chance there not even legit, joe smoe forgetting what beans are what when he/she is counting them, the unnecessary stress the beans are subject too (xtreme heat in shipping containers,freezing,humidity, etc..) and all to just save a few $ . Thats to many chances fir something to go wrong fir me.. Imo its not worth it. If your here in the U.S than buy from a U.S seedbank.. If your not from the U.S than buy from a U.S seedbank .. The more middlemen you have the more risk/chances you take..
> Just my .02.


Agreed.

I think only reason US customers use overseas bank would be for selections they can't find in stock domestically. Or they simply haven't got with the times! 

I'm in Canada so it doesn't really make a difference for me with regards for customs. But the EU banks will never give buy 2 get one free!!!!


----------



## kmog33 (May 29, 2016)

Bubba X Durban pheno 2. The keeper pheno IMO








its too frosty for me too get a good shot of the calyx on my phone. [emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (May 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I think only reason US customers use overseas bank would be for selections they can't find in stock domestically. Or they simply haven't got with the times!


Or, they just don't need or want an entire pack. I've probably given away more beans than I've popped because of buying packs when singles weren't available.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 29, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Or, they just don't need or want an entire pack. I've probably given away more beans than I've popped because of buying packs when singles weren't available.


Y'all singles people are crazy.  I feel like 1 full pack is not even enough. I want to experience every pheno.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Y'all singles people are crazy.  I feel like 1 full pack is not even enough. I want to experience every pheno.


Your new name on here should be Truth!


----------



## Amos Otis (May 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Y'all singles people are crazy.  I feel like 1 full pack is not even enough. I want to experience every pheno.


You hunt packs, and I can dig it. I'd like that experience, as well.

I'd also like my locality to grant me lifetime immunity against their hurtful ways if they were to stumble onto my imaginary garden of two 3 x 3 bloom tents and one 3 x 18" veg feeder.

That immunity isn't likely to happen, and because I prefer many varied flavors and highs as opposed to one strain [and all her included pheno kin ], full packs simply can't be popped in my space efficiently, even if I wanted.

And I don't wanna. No way I'll tie myself down to two strains a year. Not a chance. Wouldn't do it. Never gonna happen. Can't see it. A definite neg-a-tory.



Phatlewtz said:


> Your new name on here should be Truth!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 29, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> You hunt packs, and I can dig it. I'd like that experience, as well.
> 
> I'd also like my locality to grant me lifetime immunity against their hurtful ways if they were to stumble onto my imaginary garden of two 3 x 3 bloom tents and one 3 x 18" veg feeder.
> 
> ...


I hear ya Amos. Having access to a variety is one of the best parts of growing your own!  gotta do what ya gotta do given your setup.


----------



## skinny510 (May 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Bubba X Durban pheno 2. The keeper pheno IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! Looking real good....


----------



## budluver (May 29, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Lol Mrs. Apbx720 passes out from a couple joint rips, i mean literally faints sometimes lol those edibles sound like theyd put her in a coma!
> 
> The highest i ever been was off edibles. Ate 2 cookies from a batch infused u a half oz of keif. My heart was pounding so hard i could hear it in my throat when id open my mouth. All i could say was... Please dnt let me be the first to die from od'ing on weed, i cant do this to weed. Lol!


Lol..Been there bro and its only funny when its over..I remember trying to google ' How to come down from edibles/" NOT..gotta ride it out..lol 
My batch was 3-4 oz per 6 sticks of butter...Whew.!!!


----------



## kmog33 (May 29, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> You hunt packs, and I can dig it. I'd like that experience, as well.
> 
> I'd also like my locality to grant me lifetime immunity against their hurtful ways if they were to stumble onto my imaginary garden of two 3 x 3 bloom tents and one 3 x 18" veg feeder.
> 
> ...


I feel that. One of the benefits of growing personals not profits is that you don't need full units of anything. I can have an oz of 100 different strains and it doesn't affect me or my game at all lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 29, 2016)

budluver said:


> Lol..Been there bro and its only funny when its over..I remember trying to google ' How to come down from edibles/" NOT..gotta ride it out..lol
> My batch was 3-4 oz per 6 sticks of butter...Whew.!!!


Yeah it's definitely no fun. Would never want anyone to experience it either haha.

I heard pure CBD/ high cbd dabs can counteract the thc "overdose" but tbh not sure how true that is.


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yeah it's definitely no fun. Would never want anyone to experience it either haha.
> 
> I heard pure CBD/ high cbd dabs can counteract the thc "overdose" but tbh not sure how true that is.


I remember reading this somewhere as well. It's because they're antagonist to one another if I remember correctly


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I heard pure CBD/ high cbd dabs can counteract the thc "overdose" but tbh not sure how true that is.


I've heard this as well but haven't had to try it yet.
I know everyone here loves pictures so here's some Alaskan snow, Alaskan snow, blueberry snow, blueberry snow, in that order. These for ladies are from 10 seeds total 5 of each strain I believe I may have a keeper of each one...


----------



## torontoke (May 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yeah it's definitely no fun. Would never want anyone to experience it either haha.
> 
> I heard pure CBD/ high cbd dabs can counteract the thc "overdose" but tbh not sure how true that is.


I've tried it and I found the high cbd anything just knocks me out if I'm already medicated af.
So if sleeping is the idea of riding it out then the myth is true lol


----------



## Cezarkush (May 29, 2016)

Ha mws I got 14 in my purple wookie pack rocky mountain an is legit especially if your like me and prefer face to face if you're in Colorado of course.


----------



## Cezarkush (May 29, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> I've heard this as well but haven't had to try it yet.
> I know everyone here loves pictures so here's some Alaskan snow, Alaskan snow, blueberry snow, blueberry snow, in that order. These for ladies are from 10 seeds total 5 of each strain I believe I may have a keeper of each one...
> View attachment 3694950


That 1rst blueberry snow looks beastly


----------



## budluver (May 29, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> I remember reading this somewhere as well. It's because they're antagonist to one another if I remember correctly


This is good info to have Heady and D_Urbmon. I know one thing for sure I had a new respect for marijuana after that batch of cookies.
I know a few people that are not effected by edibles.Not sure what creates those responses or lack there of.?

Cezarkush....Nice work man.Those are nice looking ladies. Are those 1 gal pots?


----------



## Scotch089 (May 29, 2016)

Alright.. heres some gogi, shes been abused start to finish, (flipped then back to veg late) had some ssdd in there with it, went on a week vaca, trustworthy family member took care of em for me..... Messed up when they went to pull the ssdd out- released the line in the blumat cone. came back to a partially flooded flower room, they tied it off but not quite enough. good reason to clean the fuck outta the room, replaced a dud exhaust fan and a other small things. Ha...god.... good times. Fortunately doesn't seem like the humidity spiked too horribly as ssdd is hanging waiting for a trim

About 8 weeks along, docked the whites since the ssdd is out now (trying to reach her, shorter) and brought on the autumn tone


----------



## RootzGemini (May 29, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> I've heard this as well but haven't had to try it yet.
> I know everyone here loves pictures so here's some Alaskan snow, Alaskan snow, blueberry snow, blueberry snow, in that order. These for ladies are from 10 seeds total 5 of each strain I believe I may have a keeper of each one...
> View attachment 3694950


If I could like this post twice, I would. Jpdnkstr, if you could provide the taste/smell/effect from the alaskan snow that would be truly appreciated. 

I was hoping AS could put you to bed like a Bubba shine pheno of ssdd. I have dank sinatra, popped a whole pack within the past 6 or 7 months, all males, but I have this one extremely runty tight noded and dark leaved ds still waiting for the outcome. In my mind, this is the reason the guy gives you 11 beans. 4th and goal, no time on the clock, down by 4... but actually Mr. Bodhi gave me a 5th down with the 11th seed. Let's hope I have some good karma. My wolfpacks had the fattest leaves in the garden, but I'm pretty sure they are men. I'm tossed between starting wolfpack, jungle spice, alaskan snow, or more ssdd to obtain a single strain with a narcotic effect. I'm small personal grow and it's hard when males mess up the party.

Positive note, ssdd is a lady but with thinner leaves than I was hoping.


----------



## skinny510 (May 29, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> If I could like this post twice, I would. Jpdnkstr, if you could provide the taste/smell/effect from the alaskan snow that would be truly appreciated.
> 
> I was hoping AS could put you to bed like a Bubba shine pheno of ssdd. I have dank sinatra, popped a whole pack within the past 6 or 7 months, all males, but I have this one extremely runty tight noded and dark leaved ds still waiting for the outcome. In my mind, this is the reason the guy gives you 11 beans. 4th and goal, no time on the clock, down by 4... but actually Mr. Bodhi gave me a 5th down with the 11th seed. Let's hope I have some good karma. My wolfpacks had the fattest leaves in the garden, but I'm pretty sure they are men. I'm tossed between starting wolfpack, jungle spice, alaskan snow, or more ssdd to obtain a single strain with a narcotic effect. I'm small personal grow and it's hard when males mess up the party.
> 
> Positive note, ssdd is a lady but with thinner leaves than I was hoping.


Fingers crossed on the runt!!!


----------



## elkamino (May 30, 2016)

Scotch089 said:


> Alright.. heres some gogi, shes been abused start to finish, (flipped then back to veg late) had some ssdd in there with it, went on a week vaca, trustworthy family member took care of em for me..... Messed up when they went to pull the ssdd out- released the line in the blumat cone. came back to a partially flooded flower room, they tied it off but not quite enough. good reason to clean the fuck outta the room, replaced a dud exhaust fan and a other small things. Ha...god.... good times. Fortunately doesn't seem like the humidity spiked too horribly as ssdd is hanging waiting for a trim
> 
> About 8 weeks along, docked the whites since the ssdd is out now (trying to reach her, shorter) and brought on the autumn tone
> 
> View attachment 3694969 View attachment 3694970 View attachment 3694971 View attachment 3694972 View attachment 3694973 View attachment 3694974


Beautiful flowers. 

Do you have a name for that training technique? I've never seen it but clearly it works well for you.


----------



## redzi (May 30, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Nothing against any seedbank nor any person in this matter , but i dont understand why order seeds from overseas when the seeds are coming from the U.S.. So go from the U.S to wherever and then back again ? I understand that alot of folks aren't from here but for those who are ??? I also understand that it is nice, and feesable to only grab a seed or 2 or 3 whatever. But for the cost of xtra shipping, the xtra time, the possible chance you wont even get them, the chance there not even legit, joe smoe forgetting what beans are what when he/she is counting them, the unnecessary stress the beans are subject too (xtreme heat in shipping containers,freezing,humidity, etc..) and all to just save a few $ . Thats to many chances fir something to go wrong fir me.. Imo its not worth it. If your here in the U.S than buy from a U.S seedbank.. If your not from the U.S than buy from a U.S seedbank .. The more middlemen you have the more risk/chances you take..
> Just my .02.


It is the Feds...if I buy within my own state through the mail no problem. The feds get involved when seeds cross state lines. Speaking on that subject is there anyone who has been to Colo. or Washington (the state) from another state have any problems buying seeds? 
Sounds retarded but it wasn't too long ago that you could drive down to Mexico and buy Rohipinol, Xanax, ect.. the feds (INS) had no problem with it as long as you had a Mex. prescription.


----------



## Scotch089 (May 30, 2016)

I call it the "o shit maneuver" haha..

I vegged her from seed without much training->flipped for sex-> but fucked up and didn't flip it back as soon as I should have(life got busy) , horrible revegged look. I stripped her old growth and clones her, then started splitting the growth down the middle. Flipped her again and just kept on her till I was happy.

My little palm tree. 

Just got the packs out tonight to drop some dreambeaver and more gogi


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 30, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yeah it's definitely no fun. Would never want anyone to experience it either haha.
> 
> I heard pure CBD/ high cbd dabs can counteract the thc "overdose" but tbh not sure how true that is.


Its like chasing a green meanie with a black beauty for all you flower children out there.....if that makes sense to you, you're pretty old like I am


----------



## numberfour (May 30, 2016)

Fat Cherry x SSDD testers after 48 hours. 10 in, all 10 have cracked tails ...now in dirt


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 30, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Fat Cherry x SSDD testers after 48 hours. 10 in, all 10 have cracked tails ...now in dirt
> 
> View attachment 3695206


Good luck with the test #4, sounds quite appetizing...i know its about 6-7 weeks early....but I'm predicting 7 ladies for you!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 30, 2016)

8 goji's still kicking and now thriving...had one commit seppuku while I rested....such is life...of the mindset if it dies as a seedling it would never survive my gardens anyways, so technically its cost savings no? 

couple of the SSDDs were moved to the quarantine tent, they could be those slow veggers I love wasting money on, time will tell!

Out of curiosity to those that have grown SSDD...are any particular phenos notoriously slow veggers/growers ?


----------



## kindnug (May 30, 2016)

Appalachia crosses usually stretch pretty good.


----------



## Midweek Song (May 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> @Midweek Song : hey, Lewis. Drop by and say hi, and read, then comment on the last couple of pages.


Hi @Amos Otis and everyone else,

As you have said in an earlier post we have had people recently who have sent us photos of "crushed Bodhi's" which I know and you know aren't the seeds we sent. We are not prepared to take the risk of a resend. You know that what you buy from us is what you get. We have no interest in sending any customer fake, short packs or bag seeds. It doesn't make great business sense on our behalf screwing someone over for a couple of dollars when we want you guys to order from us again and again. If you guys on here are not happy with how we are sending please tell us. With regards to the opened packs the guys have had to put two packs together to make one. This does not happen every time but on occasions the guys have mistakenly opened full packs rather than using the current split packs. You have to understand we have 120+ seed banks that we sell most have a minimum of 15 different strains which can be in three different forms 3,5,10 packs. On a very rough calculation that's an absolute minimum of 5000 packs we have in the warehouse. Sometimes mistakes happen and the wrong packs are open. When this happens we normally line the guy from the stock room up and "shoot him" on your behalf. Now after running out of guys to employee we have changed our tactic of giving them another chance! We try to help you guys out as much as possible and are always grateful for your honest opinions. As I have stated before we have zero interest on selling fake seeds and get disheartened with people keep mentioning it regarding the company.

We are still building our reputation and business and always need the support of the RIU community, so if I haven't answered any of your questions or their is still some confusion please get in contact. Please note though that sometimes it is difficult to find your comments on this thread so might be easier to PM me, email me or write on our own thread here.

Lewis
Midweek Song

P.S Please note we do not harm any members of our team. (Although sometimes I wish I could)


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 30, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Appalachia crosses usually stretch pretty good.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Amos Otis (May 30, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi @Amos Otis and everyone else,
> 
> As you have said in an earlier post we have had people recently who have sent us photos of "crushed Bodhi's" which I know and you know aren't the seeds we sent. We are not prepared to take the risk of a resend. You know that what you buy from us is what you get. We have no interest in sending any customer fake, short packs or bag seeds. It doesn't make great business sense on our behalf screwing someone over for a couple of dollars when we want you guys to order from us again and again. If you guys on here are not happy with how we are sending please tell us. With regards to the opened packs the guys have had to put two packs together to make one. This does not happen every time but on occasions the guys have mistakenly opened full packs rather than using the current split packs. You have to understand we have 120+ seed banks that we sell most have a minimum of 15 different strains which can be in three different forms 3,5,10 packs. On a very rough calculation that's an absolute minimum of 5000 packs we have in the warehouse. Sometimes mistakes happen and the wrong packs are open. When this happens we normally line the guy from the stock room up and "shoot him" on your behalf. Now after running out of guys to employee we have changed our tactic of giving them another chance! We try to help you guys out as much as possible and are always grateful for your honest opinions. As I have stated before we have zero interest on selling fake seeds and get disheartened with people keep mentioning it regarding the company.
> 
> ...


Stay classy, Lewis - expected no less.


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 30, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi @Amos Otis and everyone else,
> 
> As you have said in an earlier post we have had people recently who have sent us photos of "crushed Bodhi's" which I know and you know aren't the seeds we sent. We are not prepared to take the risk of a resend. You know that what you buy from us is what you get. We have no interest in sending any customer fake, short packs or bag seeds. It doesn't make great business sense on our behalf screwing someone over for a couple of dollars when we want you guys to order from us again and again. If you guys on here are not happy with how we are sending please tell us. With regards to the opened packs the guys have had to put two packs together to make one. This does not happen every time but on occasions the guys have mistakenly opened full packs rather than using the current split packs. You have to understand we have 120+ seed banks that we sell most have a minimum of 15 different strains which can be in three different forms 3,5,10 packs. On a very rough calculation that's an absolute minimum of 5000 packs we have in the warehouse. Sometimes mistakes happen and the wrong packs are open. When this happens we normally line the guy from the stock room up and "shoot him" on your behalf. Now after running out of guys to employee we have changed our tactic of giving them another chance! We try to help you guys out as much as possible and are always grateful for your honest opinions. As I have stated before we have zero interest on selling fake seeds and get disheartened with people keep mentioning it regarding the company.
> 
> ...


Witty response....I dig it!!


----------



## numberfour (May 30, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Good luck with the test #4, sounds quite appetizing...i know its about 6-7 weeks early....but I'm predicting 7 ladies for you!


Thanks Phatlewtz, yeah a cherry tasting vintage Afghani crossed with SSDD has got my mouth watering. Haha I'd love 7 ladies ..lets see how good your prediction is


----------



## akhiymjames (May 30, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi @Amos Otis and everyone else,
> 
> As you have said in an earlier post we have had people recently who have sent us photos of "crushed Bodhi's" which I know and you know aren't the seeds we sent. We are not prepared to take the risk of a resend. You know that what you buy from us is what you get. We have no interest in sending any customer fake, short packs or bag seeds. It doesn't make great business sense on our behalf screwing someone over for a couple of dollars when we want you guys to order from us again and again. If you guys on here are not happy with how we are sending please tell us. With regards to the opened packs the guys have had to put two packs together to make one. This does not happen every time but on occasions the guys have mistakenly opened full packs rather than using the current split packs. You have to understand we have 120+ seed banks that we sell most have a minimum of 15 different strains which can be in three different forms 3,5,10 packs. On a very rough calculation that's an absolute minimum of 5000 packs we have in the warehouse. Sometimes mistakes happen and the wrong packs are open. When this happens we normally line the guy from the stock room up and "shoot him" on your behalf. Now after running out of guys to employee we have changed our tactic of giving them another chance! We try to help you guys out as much as possible and are always grateful for your honest opinions. As I have stated before we have zero interest on selling fake seeds and get disheartened with people keep mentioning it regarding the company.
> 
> ...


Now that's customer service  somebody over at another bank should learn how to give it to the community and customers not naming no names lol. I figured that's what it just full packs getting opened before they should. The company may be new and still building rep but I haven't heard anyone getting fake beans not like said other bank. With all those beans on hand def will have some mistakes but there never was a doubt in my mind about that just was kinda shocked to see tape on the pack but it's all good. I try to look at things for what they are and I don't see any other euro bank getting new stock of Bodhi. Not Attitude or anyone else show that shows a lot to me cus Bodhi packing the USA banks hard. If he's will to stock new gear and gear that others don't have with you that's plenty enough to show legit business is happening. Will continue to do business with MWS


----------



## kmog33 (May 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Now that's customer service  somebody over at another bank should learn how to give it to the community and customers not naming no names lol. I figured that's what it just full packs getting opened before they should. The company may be new and still building rep but I haven't heard anyone getting fake beans not like said other bank. With all those beans on hand def will have some mistakes but there never was a doubt in my mind about that just was kinda shocked to see tape on the pack but it's all good. I try to look at things for what they are and I don't see any other euro bank getting new stock of Bodhi. Not Attitude or anyone else show that shows a lot to me cus Bodhi packing the USA banks hard. If he's will to stock new gear and gear that others don't have with you that's plenty enough to show legit business is happening. Will continue to do business with MWS


BOOOOONNNNNNZZZZAAAAAA.....i!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 30, 2016)

[emoji317]
[emoji90]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 30, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> If I could like this post twice, I would. Jpdnkstr, if you could provide the taste/smell/effect from the alaskan snow that would be truly appreciated.


Thank you! I will let you know taste and effect as soon as they dry and cure, the smell is pretty strong earthy, sandalwood spicy, with slight fruit undertones, although this may change with curing I will try and keep you posted


----------



## StashToker (May 30, 2016)

Anyone have luck with Chocolate Trip?


----------



## JDGreen (May 30, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi @Amos Otis and everyone else,
> 
> As you have said in an earlier post we have had people recently who have sent us photos of "crushed Bodhi's" which I know and you know aren't the seeds we sent. We are not prepared to take the risk of a resend. You know that what you buy from us is what you get. We have no interest in sending any customer fake, short packs or bag seeds. It doesn't make great business sense on our behalf screwing someone over for a couple of dollars when we want you guys to order from us again and again. If you guys on here are not happy with how we are sending please tell us. With regards to the opened packs the guys have had to put two packs together to make one. This does not happen every time but on occasions the guys have mistakenly opened full packs rather than using the current split packs. You have to understand we have 120+ seed banks that we sell most have a minimum of 15 different strains which can be in three different forms 3,5,10 packs. On a very rough calculation that's an absolute minimum of 5000 packs we have in the warehouse. Sometimes mistakes happen and the wrong packs are open. When this happens we normally line the guy from the stock room up and "shoot him" on your behalf. Now after running out of guys to employee we have changed our tactic of giving them another chance! We try to help you guys out as much as possible and are always grateful for your honest opinions. As I have stated before we have zero interest on selling fake seeds and get disheartened with people keep mentioning it regarding the company.
> 
> ...


Yup, good customer service. Thanx for chiming in. However, the only reason i dont buy MWS is cuz the freebie deals r better at other places plus(not really ur fault) the shipping cost is abit much

Otherwise thanx for offering singles


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 30, 2016)

blackforest said:


> I just started getting into dry sift. You can do a lot with kief. I just got one of these the other day. Having lots of fun with it. Also, watch some youtube videos about pollen pressing & live rosin.


Dude, I like that very much!!!


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 30, 2016)

I wonder if I can even get MWS here in Midwest. I stopped buying from across the pond in 2012 because Chicago customs was shutting it down. I had 3 snagged and said fuck it. I didn't know at the time about the Chem and Gypsy busts which makes sense why shit went down with Attitude. I was flying to Colorado for seeds before the banks started opening up here. I would like access to some of the Dutch companies as I have a few I really like. Anyone having better luck in the heartland now?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 30, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> I wonder if I can even get MWS here in Midwest. I stopped buying from across the pond in 2012 because Chicago customs was shutting it down. I had 3 snagged and said fuck it. I didn't know at the time about the Chem and Gypsy busts which makes sense why shit went down with Attitude. I was flying to Colorado for seeds before the banks started opening up here. I would like access to some of the Dutch companies as I have a few I really like. Anyone having better luck in the heartland now?


I live in one of "those" midwest states and I have not had trouble from MWS.. I just went to count my MWS mugs, I have 6 of them plus a broken one and I never had trouble with green tape with anyone other than Attitude! My 'tude shipments had like a 50/50 chance of getting here.


----------



## HarryCarey (May 30, 2016)

Got pretty ripped and decided to drop those mystery bodhis last nite


----------



## limonene (May 30, 2016)

Well my 420 order from james bean hasn't arrived in the uk and it looks like the resend isn't going to appear either. orange sunshine and sunshine 4 plus freebies. Never had an order from the states not arrive here (UK) before. Fair play to JB, they have been courteous but this isn't great.


----------



## StashToker (May 30, 2016)

Not to be off topic, but Subcool pointed me to jamesbeancompany when I mentioned to him I was in the Midwest and having the same problem.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 30, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi @Amos Otis and everyone else,
> 
> As you have said in an earlier post we have had people recently who have sent us photos of "crushed Bodhi's" which I know and you know aren't the seeds we sent. We are not prepared to take the risk of a resend. You know that what you buy from us is what you get. We have no interest in sending any customer fake, short packs or bag seeds. It doesn't make great business sense on our behalf screwing someone over for a couple of dollars when we want you guys to order from us again and again. If you guys on here are not happy with how we are sending please tell us. With regards to the opened packs the guys have had to put two packs together to make one. This does not happen every time but on occasions the guys have mistakenly opened full packs rather than using the current split packs. You have to understand we have 120+ seed banks that we sell most have a minimum of 15 different strains which can be in three different forms 3,5,10 packs. On a very rough calculation that's an absolute minimum of 5000 packs we have in the warehouse. Sometimes mistakes happen and the wrong packs are open. When this happens we normally line the guy from the stock room up and "shoot him" on your behalf. Now after running out of guys to employee we have changed our tactic of giving them another chance! We try to help you guys out as much as possible and are always grateful for your honest opinions. As I have stated before we have zero interest on selling fake seeds and get disheartened with people keep mentioning it regarding the company.
> 
> ...


Might I recommend using something like this on the outside of the seedpack as opposed to opening the pack and repackaging. Simply fold up the baggie and insert into a 1-2 inch piece. This would sit a lot better with me as I personally will never use MWS for the fact that packs might be opened and I'm sure there are others out there who share the same feeling.

By switching you just might win over some mistrusting customers. Just a suggestion.


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> How does the gsc haze look? I've found myself looking at the several times.
> Edit: looked at your journal... They look good lol


They are amazing. Half way through week 3 and the bud growth is great. They smell very limey. I hear key lime pie is a phenotype of gsc. Not sure if you can pull original phenotypes off crosses, but I don't see why it couldn't.


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 30, 2016)

Order from jamesbean will be in tomorrow. Ordered them Friday around 3PM. Didn't ship until Saturday.

Not bad at all.

No room right now to start them though. In 5 weeks I will have the room.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 30, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> They are amazing. Half way through week 3 and the bud growth is great. They smell very limey. I hear key lime pie is a phenotype of gsc. Not sure if you can pull original phenotypes off crosses, but I don't see why it couldn't.


I thought KLP was a pheno of GSC too but it's actually Cherry Pie x F1Durban supposedly lol. Would make it a F1Durban Bx since Cherry Pie is a cross of GDP x F1Durban supposedly lol. But who really knows


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 30, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> I wonder if I can even get MWS here in Midwest. I stopped buying from across the pond in 2012 because Chicago customs was shutting it down. I had 3 snagged and said fuck it. I didn't know at the time about the Chem and Gypsy busts which makes sense why shit went down with Attitude. I was flying to Colorado for seeds before the banks started opening up here. I would like access to some of the Dutch companies as I have a few I really like. Anyone having better luck in the heartland now?


I haven't ever had a problem here man, I've ordered from everywhere since 95, and knock on wood, never had a single one snagged...just recently I ordered from Mandala, believe about 4mos ago was my last over seas stuff....I am a firm believe in bulk buying too...possibly lucky all these years, but by now I *should* have gotten one...i know people that are 2/10 and happy about their 8 letters from customs..."marks of courage"..for taking the chance!


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (May 30, 2016)

Anyone try the Pure Vida? Need a sativa so wife will clean again. This plants is a miracle.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 30, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Anyone try the Pure Vida? Need a sativa so wife will clean again. This plants is a miracle.


If it gets a woman to clean sign me up!


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 30, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Anyone try the Pure Vida? Need a sativa so wife will clean again. This plants is a miracle.


----------



## apbx720 (May 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's a beauty apb! Have you had a chance to smoke on her yet?


Not yet, boss. Its been curing a couple weeks i think, usually like to go at least 1 month. 

Bodhi has turned me into such a high grade snob that i wnt even taste until cure, i got other fire that needs smoking first lol



jpdnkstr said:


> Nice! My cowbell is tall and lanky but super dense buds


The other mc fem that came outta the pack was like this. Imagine a very lanky spaced out plant w rock hard nugs, but on a short, small frame. This one smelt like molasses and spice, not my fave



GreenSanta said:


> How's the smell!!?


at harvest time the smell was a very og like earthy(pine, cedar) menthol, kush w a touch of lemon. That smell was taken over by a terribly strong burnt rubber during trim. Hoping the kush smell comes back after cure


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 30, 2016)

idk.. Yall kinda cutting @Midweek Song a lot of slack here imo.. We have 2 people with packs that have been janked with in this thread and if there are less people who have received 12+ seeds, may be a problem.. If everybody else has gotten their packs as they should I guess even with those 2 people it still is a pretty good percentage of happy customers.. Putting together a pack doesn't even give that customer the chance of getting the freebie bean the Bodhi clan known for blessing us with so I guess that's still kinda lame..

It's as if you ordered a pizza and instead of making you a fresh pie they just put together a bunch of slices they already had made.. Sure it's a pizza and pretty much the same thing.. But it kind of isn't and I wouldn't be happy if I was the customer to get that pizza..

When I buy a full pack I want a pack straight from the breeder unmolested.. I want to be the first person to peel that sticker and if I'm paying for a full pack I think that's a reasonable expectation.. I don't want 11 "slices" put together..


----------



## COGrown (May 30, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Anyone try the Pure Vida? Need a sativa so wife will clean again. This plants is a miracle.


I grew an extremely nice cut of pura vida. Very stretchy but nice as a many topped plant...

I'm running some sky lotus right now, here's my favorite... Very stanky and a nice yielder.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 30, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> It's as if you ordered a pizza and instead of making you a fresh pie they just put together a bunch of slices they already had made...


LOL......no, it's not like that at all, but I sure appreciate your buzz - whatcha tokin' on?


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> LOL......no, it's not like that at all, but I sure appreciate your buzz - whatcha tokin' on?


glad you enjoy the comment.. I wasn't aware that you worked for midweek my bad.. Can you clarify the part where lewis said "With regards to the opened packs the guys have had to put two packs together to make one."? Maybe you didn't understand the analogy my friend but I'm pretty sure it fits the situation..


----------



## undercovergrow (May 30, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Anyone try the Pure Vida? Need a sativa so wife will clean again. This plants is a miracle.



i'll let my cousin know ASAP. their house is always gross. like i'd rather stop at the gas station to use their restroom gross. i'm a bit of a clean freak, but if you know someone (anyone, even if it's your husband's cousin) is coming over, the least you could do is pick up your bathroom just a bit. 

i do hope your wife doesn't work outside of the home; otherwise, maybe the Pure Vida will help you clean again too!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 30, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> i'll let my cousin know ASAP. their house is always gross. like i'd rather stop at the gas station to use their restroom gross. i'm a bit of a clean freak, but if you know someone (anyone, even if it's your husband's cousin) is coming over, the least you could do is pick up your bathroom just a bit.
> 
> i do hope your wife doesn't work outside of the home; otherwise, maybe the Pure Vida will help you clean again too!


I might be related to your cousin from the sounds of it....because there is one house nobody goes to without spraying off on their bodies with OFF or Raid at the very least....standing grease on the stove gross...like seriously...you can take a warm sponge to that Stove (AND THE SURROUNDING WALL)


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 30, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I might be related to your cousin from the sounds of it....because there is one house nobody goes to without spraying off on their bodies with OFF or Raid at the very least....standing grease on the stove gross...like seriously...you can take a warm sponge to that Stove (AND THE SURROUNDING WALL)


I almost just got fired up enough to call them and tell them that too! but I got high...


----------



## undercovergrow (May 30, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I might be related to your cousin from the sounds of it....because there is one house nobody goes to without spraying off on their bodies with OFF or Raid at the very least....standing grease on the stove gross...like seriously...you can take a warm sponge to that Stove (AND THE SURROUNDING WALL)


to clarify  you're admitting your house is gross or you are related to someone who has a gross house, like maybe my cousin's wife? her name is tiffany which as we all know adds to the drama and scary factor


----------



## kmog33 (May 30, 2016)

Bodhi nug pile.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MojoRizing (May 30, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Bodhi nug pile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 30, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Bodhi nug pile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnit! The smell-o-vision on my phone is broke and so is the InstantGram app...... looks lovely though here in my neck of the woods!


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (May 30, 2016)

Wife doesn't work. Just me. The meds really help her mentality towards everyday tasks. I could be a Dick but happy wife happy life. I know my role.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 30, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> glad you enjoy the comment.. I wasn't aware that you worked for midweek my bad...


_Really ?

 



blowincherrypie said:



. Can you clarify the part where lewis said "With regards to the opened packs the guys have had to put two packs together to make one."? Maybe you didn't understand the analogy my friend but I'm pretty sure it fits the situation..

Click to expand...

_
I understood you just fine, amigo. Food handlers vs bean handlers - you shouldn't need the differences explained, so I won't. Instead, imagine this: 

Let's say I traded beans with amigo[a]s, and over a few months, I'd gotten 5 Gojis from 3 different honorable cats - right out of their breeders packs, they said. This gives me 15. I then make a deal with you, giving up an 11 pack of authentic Gojis. I take 5 of one and add a second 5, and a single from the third. You then receive an 11 pack of Goji. Not unopened, but opened on several occasions, in fact.

Assuming all the involved people are honorable, you tell me - and no nitpicking - do you have 11 Gojis or not?

See, it's just that simple. What it boils down to, is who do you trust. You don't trust them, don't buy from them. Easy peasy.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> _Really ?
> 
> View attachment 3695839
> 
> ...


business vs trading seeds with friends - you shouldn't need the differences explained, so I wont. This should have nothing to do with trust and everything to do with business.. This isn't bonza, the people are ordering _full_ packs of Bodhi gear.. Not 11 seeds..

Still waiting for the people with the 12+ packs from MWS to chime in.. I don't have a dog in the fight so I really couldn't care less, but I'm having a hard time understanding why some people treat @Midweek Song a little differently than @thebonzaseedbank when they both committed D class felonies in my book.


----------



## kmog33 (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (May 30, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> business vs trading seeds with friends - you shouldn't need the differences explained, so I wont. This should have nothing to do with trust and everything to do with business.. This isn't bonza, the people are ordering _full_ packs of Bodhi gear.. Not 11 seeds..
> 
> Still waiting for the people with the 12+ packs from MWS to chime in.. I don't have a dog in the fight so I really couldn't care less, but I'm having a hard time understanding why some people treat @Midweek Song a little differently than @thebonzaseedbank when they both committed D class felonies in my book.


MWS not know for giving people shit gear. That's just what it is it would be different but Bonza has sold people beans of something and I saw it grown out and it wasn't even close to what it should've been. If they were known like that I would be very suspicious of the beans and prolly wouldn't order again but they get new stock of Bodhi and I don't see any other overseas banks getting it but I if there are packs like that I think they should be discounted.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (May 30, 2016)

Seems like seed banks are sketchy. Which to trust? Never placed an order. Live in Sothern California where cuts are available. Best experience out there?


----------



## undercovergrow (May 30, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Wife doesn't work. Just me. The meds really help her mentality towards everyday tasks. I could be a Dick but happy wife happy life. I know my role.


that's cool! i'm a housewife and it can get monotonous with the routine. this is just me as a woman speaking: encourage her more--when you see something is done, give her a compliment. if your wife works at home, then the only positive feedback she can get is from her husband. it is just like at work, you don't want to get your performance review once a year without any pats on the back throughout the year too.


----------



## GreenSanta (May 30, 2016)

If you are willing to wait every other time you order ( been the case for me, lately... ) look up single seed marijuana Canada. I've even gotten my orders filled in twice because of the long wait, I don't care waiting if I'm getting twice the beans!! They will reship if your order doesn't get there in a timely manner that is why I've got an extra free order on 3 separate occasions.

The reason I mention them on this thread is after years of ordering from them, I've always had seeds that match the description, even used chromatography gas on multiple occasions with cbd strains and found cbd.

They also carry Bodhi !


----------



## Amos Otis (May 30, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> If you are willing to wait every other time you order ( been the case for me, lately... ) look up single seed marijuana Canada. I've even gotten my orders filled in twice because of the long wait, I don't care waiting if I'm getting twice the beans!! They will reship if your order doesn't get there in a timely manner that is why I've got an extra free order on 3 separate occasions.
> 
> The reason I mention them on this thread is after years of ordering from them, I've always had seeds that match the description, even used chromatography gas on multiple occasions with cbd strains and found cbd.
> 
> They also carry Bodhi !


Wait....what's up with Bodhi letting the singles sellers bust packs??? 



blowincherrypie said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding.....


Yeah...the pizza thing kind of gave it away.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 30, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> that's cool! i'm a housewife and it can get monotonous with the routine. this is just me as a woman speaking: encourage her more--when you see something is done, give her a compliment. if your wife works at home, then the only positive feedback she can get is from her husband. it is just like at work, you don't want to get your performance review once a year without any pats on the back throughout the year too.


I take a day off work every so often and send my wife out to go shopping, get her hair done, whatever. Just so she can have a break from the grind that comes with being a stay at home mom with 3 kids. I'll be the first to admit that her job is harder than mine. I wouldn't trade her roles for all the tea in China. I love my kids, but holy hell they can be a handful! Not to mention staying on top of laundry and everything else. It is definitely a thankless job!


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 30, 2016)

Gotta love the wifeys.


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 30, 2016)

I will say that Lewis did give a more thorough explanation than that Dave character and that is something to appreciate, so this is not a bashing.
Although, imo i believe selling someone an opened breeder pack for whatever reason is kinda shady. They obviously have whole packs that contain more than 11, why not sell one of those when someone orders an entire pack of one strain? Because they want to make the extra money. Plain and simple. 
They could easily sell singles only when they run out of whole packs of a strain? As a consumer i would feel violated, but once again i dont do pick n mix for that reason. 
It does come down to that though, just dont buy from them.


----------



## GreenSanta (May 30, 2016)

for the small scale growers, it's really nice to be able to order only a a couple few seeds of each variety, why buy 10 if you only plan to grow 3? If I find something special I want a pack but because I create my own seeds I have not bought a full pack of seeds in a long time ... my friends appreciate the diversity...


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (May 30, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> that's cool! i'm a housewife and it can get monotonous with the routine. this is just me as a woman speaking: encourage her more--when you see something is done, give her a compliment. if your wife works at home, then the only positive feedback she can get is from her husband. it is just like at work, you don't want to get your performance review once a year without any pats on the back throughout the year too.


you're right I forget sometimes to be more understanding.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (May 30, 2016)




----------



## OutofLEDCloset (May 30, 2016)

She likes flower


----------



## skinny510 (May 30, 2016)

So, like some of you other Bodhi-heads, I am contemplating spending money I don't have on some beans I don't have space to pop right now. I have some indicas already (Dank Zappa and Sunshine Daydream) so I am contemplating sativas. I don't normally use sativas but it is good to have them on hand when I need something in the daytime. 

There is quite a lot of information on the flavours, aromas, growth patterns and genetic history with Bodhi's strains but actually a limited number of smoke reports. And even within the smoke report the description of the actual high is limited. 

Anyway, so I am curious about everyone's personal experiences with Bodhi's sativas.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 31, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> to clarify  you're admitting your house is gross or you are related to someone who has a gross house, like maybe my cousin's wife? her name is tiffany which as we all know adds to the drama and scary factor


Haha it's a very lazy cuz.... Tiffany is a great name for that exact reason!


----------



## COGrown (May 31, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> So, like some of you other Bodhi-heads, I am contemplating spending money I don't have on some beans I don't have space to pop right now. I have some indicas already (Dank Zappa and Sunshine Daydream) so I am contemplating sativas. I don't normally use sativas but it is good to have them on hand when I need something in the daytime.
> 
> There is quite a lot of information on the flavours, aromas, growth patterns and genetic history with Bodhi's strains but actually a limited number of smoke reports. And even within the smoke report the description of the actual high is limited.
> 
> Anyway, so I am curious about everyone's personal experiences with Bodhi's sativas.


If you're looking for a sativa, my personal favorites have been the Lemon Thai crosses. Buddha's Palm and Prayer Tower (sativa version) both had great strong sativa phenos. Elfinstone was a nice one as well, but had less of a speedy sativa high. Out of the bodhi strains I've had experiene with, I'd say those were the best sativa highs.


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 31, 2016)

I have some Buddhas Hand in veg. 6/6 germ. One died at my hand, another was burnt, but the others are doing nice. Definitely looks like i have at least 2 sativa leaners in there.


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 31, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> that's cool! i'm a housewife and it can get monotonous with the routine. this is just me as a woman speaking: encourage her more--when you see something is done, give her a compliment. if your wife works at home, then the only positive feedback she can get is from her husband. it is just like at work, you don't want to get your performance review once a year without any pats on the back throughout the year too.


I feel ya. We moved out of state for my wife's job, which allowed me to quit my job and stay home with the kids (6 and 3). I was stoked about the first 6 months...lol 3 years later I have a new found respect for all homemakers!! At work I drove a fork lift in a warehouse with only one other guy. The quietness, besides my truck, was serene. I used to be that guy who gave my buddies wives a hard time when they complained about being at home with the kids...no more!


----------



## althor (May 31, 2016)

^ I have to disagree. My wife died many years ago and I raised my child alone and housework was the easiest part of my life...


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 31, 2016)

althor said:


> ^ I have to disagree. My wife died many years ago and I raised my child alone and housework was the easiest part of my life...


Housework yes, raising kids full time, no. Everyone's experience is different I guess but I can tell you my life is 1000x more stressful at home than it ever was where I worked. I had a cushy ass job.. Also, condolences for your loss..


----------



## althor (May 31, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Housework yes, raising kids full time, no. Everyone's experience is different I guess but I can tell you my life is 1000x more stressful at home than it ever was where I worked. I had a cushy ass job.. Also, condolences for your loss..


 Granted, during that time I was a commercial mason. Slinging 75lbs blocks one after another all day long is so much harder than anything else I have ever done that raising kids/cleaning house was a breeze.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 31, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Housework yes, raising kids full time, no. Everyone's experience is different I guess but I can tell you my life is 1000x more stressful at home than it ever was where I worked. I had a cushy ass job.. Also, condolences for your loss..


Kids (plural) being the key. One kid was a breeze. Multiple kids, not so much.

I can honestly say marijuana has made me a better parent. I have way more patience after having a spliff!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 31, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Kids (plural) being the key. One kid was a breeze. Multiple kids, not so much.
> 
> I can honestly say marijuana has made me a better parent. I have way more patience after having a spliff!


Lol yea plural is something my 3 girls are a handful. Not bad just like to stay busy and a baby needs 24/7 care but I know I could take care of the house and them pretty good but I def would have to have cannabis to smoke cus they all just like their mother and she drives me crazy so they drive me crazy lol but cannabis really helps


----------



## doniawon (May 31, 2016)

Damn thought I was the special one who got to wipe asses all day.. 
Kids are a trip especially on vacation as I'm currently experiencing. 
Missing my green babies n looks like I have 40 pages to catch up on in this thread !!


----------



## Buzz armstrong 420 (May 31, 2016)

althor said:


> Granted, during that time I was a commercial mason. Slinging 75lbs blocks one after another all day long is so much harder than anything else I have ever done that raising kids/cleaning house was a breeze.


Your correct laying is going to make you stronger or kill you. I've done masonry 15yrs but not married so can't speak on that


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol yea plural is something my 3 girls are a handful. Not bad just like to stay busy and a baby needs 24/7 care but I know I could take care of the house and them pretty good but I def would have to have cannabis to smoke cus they all just like their mother and she drives me crazy so they drive me crazy lol but cannabis really helps


I'm still waiting for something cannabis doesn't help right? lol 3 girls huh?? Makes you way outnumbered and that toilet seat better be down! hahaha Wouldn't mind another girl but I thank god everyday my little girl has a few older brothers to keep an eye on her when i'm not around.. You better enjoy it while they're young cuz you gonna be in for some fun when they're teenagers haha


----------



## kindnug (May 31, 2016)

My youngest is 20
Yeah I'm over 40


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 31, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> You better enjoy it while they're young cuz you gonna be in for some fun when they're teenagers haha


Ha! I'm getting my first taste of it with a teenage daughter. My god! The hormones, periods, drama, etc! Can't wait til all 3 are in their teens. I'm really hoping weed still does the trick for me. May have to upgrade to crack at that point....


----------



## skinny510 (May 31, 2016)

COGrown said:


> If you're looking for a sativa, my personal favorites have been the Lemon Thai crosses. Buddha's Palm and Prayer Tower (sativa version) both had great strong sativa phenos. Elfinstone was a nice one as well, but had less of a speedy sativa high. Out of the bodhi strains I've had experiene with, I'd say those were the best sativa highs.


Thanks for the reply! 

Does speedy equal racey for you?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 31, 2016)

Ahhh....family talk. I'm in. Here's a group shot of some of my kids.



The selected GDPv2 flanked by 2 Goji clones. The one on the left will soon be hit with ga3 to make some girly pollen and some happy in bred daughters. I dig the family life !


----------



## HarryCarey (May 31, 2016)

I was just bean browsing, and it "appears" that choice seeds has quite the selection of some rare bodhi. Wonder if they actually have some of them....


----------



## skinny510 (May 31, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> I was just bean browsing, and it "appears" that choice seeds has quite the selection of some rare bodhi. Wonder if they actually have some of them....


I think most of them are out of stock....


----------



## JDGreen (May 31, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> I was just bean browsing, and it "appears" that choice seeds has quite the selection of some rare bodhi. Wonder if they actually have some of them....


Yea, they got wish mountain, kindness and tree of life if ur willing to drop $102 plus $20 shipping,

GLG (and big shoe @headiegardens)has the ones other than those 3 plus others for $77 buy 2 get one


----------



## HarryCarey (May 31, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yea, they got wish mountain, kindness and tree of life if ur willing to drop $102 plus $20 shipping,
> 
> GLG (and big shoe @headiegardens)has the ones other than those 3 plus others for $77 buy 2 get one


Yea I know the price dif is retarded, it just seemed like they had a lot of strains that haven't been available otherwise.


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I thought KLP was a pheno of GSC too but it's actually Cherry Pie x F1Durban supposedly lol. Would make it a F1Durban Bx since Cherry Pie is a cross of GDP x F1Durban supposedly lol. But who really knows


Well whatever is causing this I can appreciate it.

Seeds were delivered today. Havent been home yet to see for myself. Will post photos later.

Very impressed with Jamesbean. Mailed it out Saturday morning. Received in Massachusetts on Tuesday.

Will definitely shop here again. 

TDT took a week just to mail out my order.

Attitude and MWS were around 8 days from order which beat out TDT and they had to go through customs.


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 31, 2016)

My 7 year old daughter is my world. I have a 6 year old son but for reasons i couldnt control me and him arent as close but its been improving these past 6 months.
My daughter remembers my first grow. As a 3 yr old She used to peek in my 4x7 walk in closet and say "oh my daddy, those beanstalks look mighty big" . It would melt my heart. So recently i made a more covert garden and she caught me constructing a diy vegger and asked what it was. I try to be as truthful and transparent as possible with my kids, so i told her i was growing hot peppers lmao (shes a spicy food freak btw) . She is small enough to fit my entrance so she goes to talk to my peppers once in a while. One day i will have to explain that they died and daddy no longer has a secret garden in the walls. All in the name of safety until she can prove herself to keeping secrets. 
I am not a full time dad, but when you live 10 minutes away from the worlds craziest baby mama(as we say in these parts) it turns full time really fast . I love my kids to death though and i wouldn't have it any other way. 
Sorry for the long post. My kids mean alot to me. And not to mention im stoned


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 31, 2016)

UW Black x Dragonsblood F3's are some stiiiiiiinky veggers. And they are still quite small!

will get some pics when they wake up


----------



## JDGreen (May 31, 2016)

The White x Wookie tester pheno number 2


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 31, 2016)

COGrown said:


> If you're looking for a sativa, my personal favorites have been the Lemon Thai crosses. Buddha's Palm and Prayer Tower (sativa version) both had great strong sativa phenos. Elfinstone was a nice one as well, but had less of a speedy sativa high. Out of the bodhi strains I've had experiene with, I'd say those were the best sativa highs.


I am sitting on a pack of Prayer Tower Sativa, I was contemplating between 3 different seed packs and this was one of them! Really, I didnt remember seeing anyone with a report on it yet. I ordered from Attitude a while back and I think that they sent me the Indy prayer tower. It smelled like a candy store, gumballs/mango, and yielded well. It just made me want to instantly take a nap. At the time, I didnt know that they offered indy/sat versions of PT...


----------



## ForRealz (May 31, 2016)

Q: IS THERE ANYONE OUT THERE WHO ORDERED A FULL "11 BODHI SEEDS" PACK FROM MWS WHO RECEIVED MORE THAN 11 SEEDS?



Midweek Song said:


> (1) people recently who have sent us photos of "crushed Bodhi's" which I know and you know aren't the seeds we sent. We are not prepared to take the risk of a resend...
> (2) With regards to the opened packs the guys have had to put two packs together to make one.
> (3) Sometimes mistakes happen and the wrong packs are open...


3 different excuses as to why our packs have been opened:

#1 applies to @HALIFIRE
#2 meant for @akhiymjames
#3 to explain my opened pack.

My opened pack arrived in January of this year and I kept my mouth shut until I saw that @HALIFIRE had packs that had been opened and was asking if any others knew what was up.

Now, @Midweek Song , I have not said, nor am I now saying, that you are ripping us off; however, when I ordered an 11 pack (which is understood to be full pack) of Bodhi: TE remix v2 and it had been opened and re-taped, then at the very least you took one thing from ME: my excitement.

Yup. Simple as that, my Bodhi experience was tainted. Now, if I do a breeding project w this pack, then should I include an asterisk?

TE Remix V2*
*Pack was opened but MWS says it's legit.

Let's say all of your explanations of opened packs are truthful. Then, with the inclusion of your "crushed seeds" excuse, you should, at a bare minimum, have on your website a very visible DISCLAIMER: EVERY BODHI PACK OPENED BY US.

Additionally, let's say I want to resell my pack to someone else at some point. When they receive their pack from me and are like "WTF, it's been opened and re-taped!" I should just be able to say "No worries, Lewis said it's legit!"

I, along with @HALIFIRE , paid extra for Stealth/Insurance and my pack arrived in a container that was already crush proof...so that seems strange to me you'd take time to repackage every Bodhi pack when it would be unnecessary/redundant for customers who get stealth shipping.

@Amos Otis How is this analogy: It is like they are opening up our baseball card packs, and how do I know they haven't removed Ken Griffey Jr. and replaced with Mackey Sasser?!!

Further, Amos, I believe that if Bonza had came here and explained your snafu as eloquently as Lewis here did...I would have totally bought their ONE explanation over MWS' s THREE excuses/explanations. But that's just me.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 31, 2016)

Great post @ForRealz. 100%, two thumbs up.

I couldn't have said it better. Loved the Ken Griffey Jr. analogy.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 31, 2016)

Seems like the MWS issue is gonna be a problem and I can see why. People are receiving full breeder packs of beans that's are opened for some reason or another. Also as it was stated before most times Bodhi packs comes with an extra bean or two and I hope they aren't being opened to get the extras out the packs to get the single sells of them. If so that's a disgrace to Bodhi and his fans and customers. Hopefully there are people with unopened packs that have more than 11 seeds or evidence points to MWS taking the extra beans to sell. Also I can see how packs get opened before they should but things like this should be noted with the business so you can get a prorated or discounted price since it's not fully intact. Also if there is more packs that aren't opened and the consumer paid for full pack that's what he/she should get. Not take two packs already opened to make a full one. My case prolly was when SSDD wasn't in stock anywhere but MWS so I can see if they had to put a couple together to get me a full pack but as was stated makes the experience not the same and makes you question legitimacy. @Midweek Song this is a issue that needs to be fixed with Bodhi beans or if not you won't get any business from the people here. Nobody will take the chance of their beans being fake cus of tape on the breeders pack.


----------



## skinny510 (May 31, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am sitting on a pack of Prayer Tower Sativa, I was contemplating between 3 different seed packs and this was one of them! Really, I didnt remember seeing anyone with a report on it yet. I ordered from Attitude a while back and I think that they sent me the Indy prayer tower. It smelled like a candy store, gumballs/mango, and yielded well. It just made me want to instantly take a nap. At the time, I didnt know that they offered indy/sat versions of PT...


Prayer Tower was certainly one sativa that caught my eye. The description of "clarity, focus... good vibes without the anxiety" appealed to me. But, like I said, not too many smoke reports out there. 

The only smoke report I can vividly remember is Mad Hamish going on about Dream Beaver! Sounds absolutely frightening!


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 31, 2016)

Got 4 boys myself.. Still trying for a girl. I will say,, it sounds as if raising boys is much easier. I dont have a girl , so i really cant say, but im 99% sure boys are prob easier.


----------



## genuity (May 31, 2016)

@Bodhi


----------



## kmog33 (May 31, 2016)

Bodhi Gogi X ssdd tester engage. Less than 48 hours from drop




meanwhile my personal strain and the Ames bodhis continue to try and keep up







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 31, 2016)

I think the lesson here is to order only where its legit! This issue will only result in one outcome and thats them giving mundane excuses and the fact is if they do give in and replace said missing seeds you still will not be able to verify there real. Open breeder packs = bird seed imo.

Glg/jbc/shoe/lama/svca are trusted venturing outside that circle is just asking for trouble


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 31, 2016)

The MWS reply seemed pretty strait up and honest Imo.. Although i personally wouldnt order from them for the specific taped up open bean bag reason. I would order from them if i needed singles or if they fixed the full pack ordeal. As said before, most likely they have plenty of unopened packs . if someone orders a full pack. It should be a "full pack" (unopened). If its the last beans in stock and they have to put 2 open packs together to make 1 full one. Than simply message the custy and let them knw whats up.. Otherwise MWS sounds pretty legit. Waaaaay beter the kangaroo nutz folks were getting..


----------



## limonene (May 31, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Well whatever is causing this I can appreciate it.
> 
> Seeds were delivered today. Havent been home yet to see for myself. Will post photos later.
> 
> ...


i wish this had been my experience.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 31, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Q: IS THERE ANYONE OUT THERE WHO ORDERED A FULL "11 BODHI SEEDS" PACK FROM MWS WHO RECEIVED MORE THAN 11 SEEDS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good points. Lewis seems like a good guy, and I'd be shocked to find out that he's *knowingly* scamming folks, but he can't be everywhere at one time, and who's to say that the cats he has sorting beans are as honest as he is.

Bottom line: if you order a pack, you should get an unopened pack that hasn't been messed with.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 31, 2016)

I honestly believe that MWS is legit like I said before they get new and restocked on gear that other overseas banks don't get. May not be the whole new lineup but it's a few and Attitude and others ain't getting them. Don't think they would be getting this stock if they aren't legit. But there is something happening and it needs to be addressed. Either the extra beans are being taken out to sell or too many packs are getting opened for single sales when it shouldn't. Best bet would be to designate a certain amount of packs for single sales and store them in different location then the full packs. That way when ordered person in inventory goes to the full pack inventory to pick full pack orders or single seeds to pick single seed orders. As for the crushed seeds issue I don't know but if they are getting sent in tins what's the need to open the pack?? I never get stealth anyways but I can see if they are taken out to get hidden in a place for stealth but if sent in tin no reason they should be opened. Here for hoping things gets better cus tbh they are a place to go to and get beans that places don't have. 

Also I know Bodhi been doing the packs like that forever but I think he should change at least put the tamper proof void seal on them. Or heat seal the top of the pack like GGG does. The gold seal with lineage on it can be finessed to make it look like it was never touched.


----------



## genuity (May 31, 2016)

If a seedbank is paying up front for stock,then they can sell them how they want..

If a seedbank is on consignment,then they need to follow the directions of the breeder.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 31, 2016)

Once a seal is broken it should have never been sold as a breeder pack. Bad for the customer, breeder and the seed bank.


----------



## HALIFIRE (May 31, 2016)

I personally have no problem with @Midweek Song protecting the beans, in fact it's appreciated... but as previously suggested please don't employ a method that involves opening the packs to do so.

Put the Bodhi pack IN the plastic casing rather than vice versa. Then at least I can pretend my pack is pristine and unopened.... even if it was.

As with everything else in life... caveat emptor.

Edited to Add.
Also consider the following @Midweek Song.

If it isn't feasible to change your processing procedures of combining packs due to warehouse logistics as stated, then consider this change. All packs opened (on purpose or by accident) are then labeled as single seeds in the inventory system, which are categorized separately from full packs. Consumer will know if it's 11 singles that's left in stock or a full pack.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 31, 2016)

I think I'm going to shock the m'fin' world of RIU and not have a statement about the above mentioned incidents, that may or may not have happened with or without my prior knowledge or consent! Boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (May 31, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> I think the lesson here is to order only where its legit! This issue will only result in one outcome and thats them giving mundane excuses and the fact is if they do give in and replace said missing seeds you still will not be able to verify there real. Open breeder packs = bird seed imo.
> 
> Glg/jbc/shoe/lama/svca are trusted venturing outside that circle is just asking for trouble


I know jbc . What are the other banks?

I have three teenage daughters. Best turmoil I've ever experienced.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (May 31, 2016)

Tried jbc and wouldn't take card. Any ideas?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 31, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> @Amos Otis How is this analogy: It is like they are opening up our baseball card packs, and how do I know they haven't removed Ken Griffey Jr. and replaced with Mackey Sasser?!!
> 
> .


It's better than the pizza analogy, but not by much...sorry.

One Bodhi goji bean from a pack of gojis, has no visible way of letting the viewer know if it's more valuable than any other goji bean in the pack. So any 4 are as good as any other 4 from the pack to make an 11 count. They are all gojis if MWS is to be believed. On the other hand [a] there's no reason to open a pack of baseball cards, is there? - or are you suggesting they are pick and mix baseball card sellers?  MWS, because they sell singles, has a reason. Some folks don't like the reason, but that doesn't mean that it's not legit.



ForRealz said:


> Further, Amos, I believe that if Bonza had came here and explained your snafu as eloquently as Lewis here did...I would have totally bought their ONE explanation over MWS' s THREE excuses/explanations. But that's just me.


It's actually apples and oranges. Bonza sold beans it did not have, and for all the shuck and jive and dodge and feints, the rep never explained why. MWS's reply worked for me. It doesn't have to work for you - I still get paid @blowincherrypie 

BTW @ForRealz .... what exactly _was_ Bonza's one explanation?


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 31, 2016)

Not that I really care but @Amos Otis, I think the baseball card pack analogy works perfectly. Every seed is like a seperate card pack. Each one could contain something rare. So MWS could be taking something amazing away from each customer that orders a full pack and recieves an open peiced together pack. If you think about it that way though, then MWS could be replacing a dud with a rare. Either way though everybody should just joe dirt this situation and just keep on keepin on.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 31, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> If you think about it that way though, then MWS could be replacing a dud with a rare..


 ....or...a goji w/ a goji.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 31, 2016)

@Amos Otis are all gogi's keepers though? I know it's kind of up to personal preference anyways but I'm sure there are phenos individuals want more than others.


----------



## RootzGemini (May 31, 2016)

MWS going forward, should be proactive if they put themselves in the same situation again, find communication with the customer once the problem is discovered before it is sent, and throw in some beans from the same breeder the issue happened. People in the real world do not usually buy items in open boxes, unless they could view the contents first, unfortunately these contents take months to review. 

Human error is a scary thing, I love my fellow brothers and sisters, but ish happens and it happens too often. Absent minds are everywhere and you could have 8 traquils and 3 who knows.... you should be compensated acorrdingly for their mistakes... but I would feel confident you got what you paid for, actually I'm jealous. If they were snakes, they would peel back the label and replace, they probably rip them to identify the singles and ripped more than one. Much better response than bozo


----------



## ForRealz (May 31, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> It's better than the pizza analogy, but not by much...sorry.
> 
> One Bodhi goji bean from a pack of gojis, has no visible way of letting the viewer know if it's more valuable than any other goji bean in the pack. So any 4 are as good as any other 4 from the pack to make an 11 count. They are all gojis if MWS is to be believed. On the other hand [a] there's no reason to open a pack of baseball cards, is there? - or are you suggesting they are pick and mix baseball card sellers?  MWS, because they sell singles, has a reason. Some folks don't like the reason, but that doesn't mean that it's not legit.
> 
> ...



Im glad you are happy buying single seeds from them, brother, but You have put Your trust in them when You purchased a single seed. I, on the other hand, trusted that They could get My whole pack from Bodhi's hands to mine w/o all the [email protected]#k-ery.

And Im happy to walk you through the analogy:
1) No two seed packs (baseball card packs) are the same because each contains a different assortment of seeds (baseball cards). Some seeds will be male or female, there will be keeper phenos (Ken Griffey's) and not as keeper phenos (Mackey Sasser). I would prefer the assortment of seeds (cards) be ordered by the breeder (card manufacturer) rather than by MWS (7 Eleven) when I buy packs.

And/Or

2) It is possible @Midweek Song takes from Bodhi pack (baseball card pack) a seed (baseball card) that has a more mature, fertile appearance to give to the single seed buyers, because your 1 seed is 100% of your order and it is important yours germinates while my 11 beans are the left over randoms because if a few of my 11 dont germinate not such big deal because I still get 80% or so germ rate; and, in that process the vigorous seeds (Ken Griffey's) are taken and replaced by weaker seeds (Mackey Sasser).

And I brought up the Bonza thing b/c you were ready to draw and quarter them and I had your back when: a) have you grown your lucky charms yet? How can you say for certain they arent real?
And
b) I know my pack Was opened b/c MWS admitted to taping it yet you are all pro-MWS.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 31, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Im glad you are happy buying single seeds from them, brother, .................
> 
> 2) It is possible..........


Anything's possible. I've said over and over....MWS explanation works for me, and it's okee dokee if it doesn't work for you. 

When is your Bonza order going to arrive?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 31, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> @Amos Otis are all gogi's keepers though?


As far as I know, no seedbank lets you specify the phenos you want in your goji packs when you order, amigo. But if it were possible, I'd order there !


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 31, 2016)

@Amos Otis. You're right there are no guarantees you will get what you want out of a single seed, a whole pack, or even multiple packs. Are you meaning to insinuate that I'm an idiot? I think you're being kind of overly defensive.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 31, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Good points. Lewis seems like a good guy, and I'd be shocked to find out that he's *knowingly* scamming folks, but he can't be everywhere at one time, and who's to say that the cats he has sorting beans are as honest as he is.
> 
> Bottom line: if you order a pack, you should get an unopened pack that hasn't been messed with.


I like what @D_Urbmon said about those protectors. If their was 1 thing mr.c got right it was using that as stealth plus they don't break easy.

In other bodhi news. Shoe delivered as always. Got my Nerola 91 and dream beaver, along with the Katsu x 88 g13hp. Funny thing is he said he was gonna ship it today because he was busy, but I guess he made it to the post office on saturday. Pleasant surprise to say the least.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 31, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> @Amos Otis are all gogi's keepers though? I know it's kind of up to personal preference anyways but I'm sure there are phenos individuals want more than others.


If you are gonna play what ifs maybe they saved him from the worst goji to date. But hey lets not play what ifs, this thread moves fast enough as is without all the conspiracy theories


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 31, 2016)

That's what I said before that post @natro.hydro.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 31, 2016)

veg tent officially shut down yesterday. flower room full of sunshine daydream at various stages (yes, i did sneak in there while they are sleeping and took a picture) 







day 44


----------



## kmog33 (May 31, 2016)

To be fair about the amount of seeds in a pack being regulated at all, whether or not it's straight from the breeder or from a Seedbank. Just got to counting these beans hso sent me as a replacement for the bad pack I Recieved and I noticed something interesting about this mango sapphire "10" pack.






I'm not complaining because they're free beans, just thought it was funny and relevant to the people who were taking about getting exactly 11 beans in a Bodhi pack. Sometimes they mess up in your favor and you get extra beans. Other times, this happens lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 31, 2016)

12 seeds per pack. all of them.

received less than 72hours from ship and less than 90hours from order.

would do business again with jamesbeanco


----------



## ForRealz (May 31, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> View attachment 3696778
> 
> 12 seeds per pack. all of them.
> 
> ...


James Bean Co?


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 31, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> James Bean Co?


yes. great company.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (May 31, 2016)

Tried two cards on BBC neither worked. Does anyone use their bank card?


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 31, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Tried jbc and wouldn't take card. Any ideas?


I ordered with paypal prepaid debit. Worked fine 30 days ago


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (May 31, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I ordered with paypal prepaid debit. Worked fine 30 days ago


Ty will try


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 31, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3696700 ....or...a goji w/ a goji.


I literally am still laughing out loud at this reply.


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 31, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Tried jbc and wouldn't take card. Any ideas?


Greenline takes CC
http://www.glcheckout.com/product-category/g/bodhi-seeds/


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (May 31, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Greenline takes CC
> http://www.glcheckout.com/product-category/g/bodhi-seeds/


Ty it worked got the Buddha hand


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 1, 2016)

You guys sure make me feel old...I send cash like a cave man...but since cash is king, you can negotiate pretty solid deals I hear...you *MIGHT* even get a free couch to crash on and a steak dinner too...and of course by sending cash I mean "researching a fictional novel that I could or could not be writing at this time" 

Well...down to 4 goji's, 4 got flooded out in the garden when my dog decided to get curious and explore everything, and somehow he turned a feed line on and well....(tis what I get for sticking them in my coco room) shit happens right? still lots of packs to pop  

SSDD's taken down to 60 in the temporary veg tent, moved a bunch of the runts and twisted growth out to isolation...(these are usually the ones when my cousins say, "hey you have any clones or seeds, I refuse to buy my own gear, and I need to mooch free shit that I'm selling for retail prices") for the record, I've probably given them a few hundo and haven't regretted it yet, they do sometimes though and still never learn a lesson....i think its a fair assumption that we all have these people in our circles in some way shape or form..

Since my dog made some room for me, I think I'll pop another pack of something...who knows....probably blueberry snow, save the rest of the goji for the F2'ing...maybe I'll get lucky and hit what I want out of those 4 goji...

And now the thing that has me most excited....he's getting dropped off today...lets not tell the old lady! (and now I have to find him a woman or 7) 

Location: 
Crooksville , OH 43731
Number of Head: 
1
Breed: 
Angus
Double Bred Ohlde Angus , grass fed genetics

2,000.00


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 1, 2016)

So I just realized something, I really can throw bullshit now!


----------



## Midweek Song (Jun 1, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Q: IS THERE ANYONE OUT THERE WHO ORDERED A FULL "11 BODHI SEEDS" PACK FROM MWS WHO RECEIVED MORE THAN 11 SEEDS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

@Shastafarian got 12 back in October 2015.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/midweek-song-promotions.875813/page-5

Totally agree with what you guys say. It isn't best practice to send any full packs that have been opened and we appreciate your feedback. From this day forward we will never send an opened full pack to any customer.

Thanks for your feedback 

Lewis 
Midweek Song


----------



## martyg (Jun 1, 2016)

My order didn't arrive. So the place resent me all these


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 1, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> @Shastafarian got 12 back in October 2015.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 1, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> @Shastafarian got 12 back in October 2015.
> 
> ...


So, I assume my check is in the mail....with some free 'opened' gojis, eh, Lewis ?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 1, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3696994 My order didn't arrive. So the place resent me all these


Nice grab. Good thing you didn't originally order any of the rarer appy crosses. Otherwise you resend may have been much more depressing lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 1, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> So, I assume my check is in the mail....with some free 'opened' gojis, eh, Lewis ?


Lmao Amos ur some kinda funny man.


----------



## ForRealz (Jun 1, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> So, I assume my check is in the mail....with some free 'opened' gojis, eh, Lewis ?


You get a star for the day!


----------



## thezephyr (Jun 1, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Tried jbc and wouldn't take card. Any ideas?





greendiamond9 said:


> Greenline takes CC
> http://www.glcheckout.com/product-category/g/bodhi-seeds/


picked up dank sinatra and guava hashplant through greenline, and wolfpack as the freebie. Can't recommend greenline highly enough. although I think I preferred glg because of really good communication andthe option to choose your own freebie, greenline is the way to go for a credit card order.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 1, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> You get a star for the day!
> View attachment 3697207 View attachment 3697208


Lol, that's a butthole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 1, 2016)

With all the paranoia lately, I'd thought I'd best get out the Bodhi singles I got thru MWS and look 'em over. At first glace, they look healthy and viable. We'll see soon enough.

But I wanted to know if I got shafted........if they sent me the bad phenos out of the opened pacs. It was tough, since I've never ran either, and I gave up on the Dream Beavers - I just don't know what to look for. _But, _3 of the 4 Satsuma are clearly orange phenos ! Great job, MWS !


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 1, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> You get a star for the day!
> View attachment 3697207 View attachment 3697208



It's a dick, it's a snake.... It's dick snake!!!

Edit: I didnt mean that the snake was for Amos or anything... I really just felt like flopping it out and showing ForRealz to go with the ass. Dicks and assholes in here today


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 1, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> picked up dank sinatra and guava hashplant through greenline, and wolfpack as the freebie. Can't recommend greenline highly enough. although I think I preferred glg because of really good communication andthe option to choose your own freebie, greenline is the way to go for a credit card order.


Wolfpack is a great freebie tho  and i love smoking on that dank sinatra


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 1, 2016)

Anyone send DBJ payments without using certified mail? My very first purchase i just threw it in an envelope. Since then I've used certified but this time didn't have time to get to a post office and just send it again in envelope, but it's been a week and I still don't see "paid" yet on my invoice. Fingers crossed I didn't lose that money order..it was for my 3 auction packs plus some other Bodhi stuff. That would be a fucking mega bummer!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 1, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Anyone send DBJ payments without using certified mail? My very first purchase i just threw it in an envelope. Since then I've used certified but this time didn't have time to get to a post office and just send it again in envelope, but it's been a week and I still don't see "paid" yet on my invoice. Fingers crossed I didn't lose that money order..it was for my 3 auction packs plus some other Bodhi stuff. That would be a fucking mega bummer!


Hope not man! He's a fan of 2 day priority no sig required, so that you get a tracking #, and that's how he sends it out....you can shoot him an email from the site, he'll answer pretty quick usually...I want you to get those auctions anyways, we have another 4000 "strains" to release by friday


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 1, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Anyone send DBJ payments without using certified mail? My very first purchase i just threw it in an envelope. Since then I've used certified but this time didn't have time to get to a post office and just send it again in envelope, but it's been a week and I still don't see "paid" yet on my invoice. Fingers crossed I didn't lose that money order..it was for my 3 auction packs plus some other Bodhi stuff. That would be a fucking mega bummer!


I almost always register/certify my mail when sending cash but when I ordered from GLG I took the chance and sent it regular post without registering or tracking and had no problems. DBJ is a standup dude it's the postal carriers that you gotta worry about!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 1, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Anyone send DBJ payments without using certified mail? My very first purchase i just threw it in an envelope. Since then I've used certified but this time didn't have time to get to a post office and just send it again in envelope, but it's been a week and I still don't see "paid" yet on my invoice. Fingers crossed I didn't lose that money order..it was for my 3 auction packs plus some other Bodhi stuff. That would be a fucking mega bummer!


Sometimes it takes a minute to be marked paid.. Im sure your fine. My last one was certified and tht took a minute also.. Maybe send a message to them with your concern. I always send cash. A money order may need to be cashed first and then marked as paid.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 1, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Sometimes it takes a minute to be marked paid.. Im sure your fine. My last one was certified and tht took a minute also.. Maybe send a message to them with your concern. I always send cash. A money order may need to be cashed first and then marked as paid.


Excellent explanation!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 1, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I almost always register/certify my mail when sending cash but when I ordered from GLG I took the chance and sent it regular post without registering or tracking and had no problems. DBJ is a standup dude it's the postal carriers that you gotta worry about!


Here homie, these might be the kind of Mail Carriers you're talking about! Us ohioans sure have a way of making our state look great!

http://www.cleveland.com/court-justice/index.ssf/2016/05/five_cleveland_mail_carriers_a_1.html


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 1, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Here homie, these might be the kind of Mail Carriers you're talking about! Us ohioans sure have a way of making our state look great!
> 
> http://www.cleveland.com/court-justice/index.ssf/2016/05/five_cleveland_mail_carriers_a_1.html


I will see if I can find out what kind of weight they were moving, something tells me it was fairly small time tho...they should have done what I do and grow 300 plants under a 23w CFL!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 1, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Hope not man! He's a fan of 2 day priority no sig required, so that you get a tracking #, and that's how he sends it out....you can shoot him an email from the site, he'll answer pretty quick usually...I want you to get those auctions anyways, we have another 4000 "strains" to release by friday


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 1, 2016)

If I would've ever been blessed enough to have had a postal worker on my team, in my days in the streets....I woulda never ever fucked that gravy train up. Greed always gets these idiots!


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 1, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> picked up dank sinatra and guava hashplant through greenline, and wolfpack as the freebie. Can't recommend greenline highly enough. although I think I preferred glg because of really good communication andthe option to choose your own freebie, greenline is the way to go for a credit card order.


Didn't get option for a freebe at least they took my card.

That b hole is nasty. Dick snake is nasty too.


----------



## HALIFIRE (Jun 1, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> it's been a week and I still don't see "paid" yet on my invoice.


 It's probably sitting in a stack of envelopes waiting to be opened in order received. With all the auctions/freebies that were available, I'm sure he's busy working his way towards your envelope!


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 1, 2016)

How come when i search in google "george w bush net worth " i get this witha pic of wat appears to be Fidel Castro lol


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 1, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> @Shastafarian got 12 back in October 2015.
> 
> ...


i just gotta say guys, i dnt like the open pack stuff either, but to me it seems like lewis at @Midweek Song is making a real effort here to explain himself and right any wrongs. I commend u lewis on yr efforts. Its what id be doing too. I believe mws is honest. Ive ordered from them twice and both times recieved and was happy w what i ordered. 

Having said that, I understand the problem and why its a practice to open pacs. People demand single seeds. Its that simple. Im sure mws relies on single seed sales and would take a big hit if they stopped providing them. So what to do? 

My solution would be to turn to @Bodhi and ask him to provide the singles in a seperate bag. Like for example he could send lewis say a pack of 100 ssdd, or whatever, to be seperated into singles. That way the breeder packs dnt need to be messed with. 

Just my .02. Id hate to see a good bank go bad. 

Ps, sorry if someone already said this, im a lil behind on the thread atm


----------



## ForRealz (Jun 1, 2016)

ALL you Bodhi headz out there: Love and Blessings to You!!! 

Ya'll are a great crowd and a joy to interact with!! 

@Amos Otis
Im Grateful we get to have these back and forth discussions, you're a fun dude. Let's play a little longer and then I wont keep beating that horse any longer (he dead)

Seed on the left is Yours. Large, Tiger striped, plump, and fertile looking as fuuuu.

Seed on right not yours. Miniature, light green w slight white tint, there is a depression in shell, seed is malformed.

So, You down to trade straight up, Goji for a Goji?

Haha love you, bro!


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 1, 2016)

Anyone recently order fro glc? Wondering about timetable.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 1, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Anyone recently order fro glc? Wondering about timetable.


What's "glc"?


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 1, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> What's "glc"?


Greenline checkout

Just ordered. Website is an apparel site. But goodies lurk.


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (Jun 1, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> maybe they saved him from the worst goji to date.


 No, I got that pack from Cannazon.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 1, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Seed on the left is Yours. Large, Tiger striped, plump, and fertile looking as fuuuu.
> 
> Seed on right not yours. Miniature, light green w slight white tint, there is a depression in shell, seed is malformed.
> 
> ...



 

Ha ha ha etc at the trick question. These _clearly _were not obtained from MWS. Amazing, I know.


----------



## ForRealz (Jun 1, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> These _clearly _were not obtained from MWS.


Why do you say that, because the pack was Unopened. Hahaha etc


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 1, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> How come when i search in google "george w bush net worth " i get this witha pic of wat appears to be Fidel Castro lol
> 
> View attachment 3697396







Oh man..if I could go back in time to July of 1946 with a coat hanger..


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 1, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Greenline checkout
> 
> Just ordered. Website is an apparel site. But goodies lurk.


What'd ya get?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 1, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Anyone recently order fro glc? Wondering about timetable.


I made an order May 30th It should be shipping out by tomorrow


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 1, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I made an order May 30th It should be shipping out by tomorrow


Sweet. Ordered mine on 31st. May karma be on our side. This is my first order ever. So a little nervous. Still fired up. So. California has alot of cuts. Never pheno hunted.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 1, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Sweet. Ordered mine on 31st. May karma be on our side. This is my first order ever. So a little nervous. Still fired up. So. California has alot of cuts. Never pheno hunted.


Good luck to you on the pheno hunt my friend.. What you get ??


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 1, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> What'd ya get?


Budda hands, hoping for a big sativa. Lemon Thai. Yum. What have you run?


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 1, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Good luck to you on the pheno hunt my friend.. What you get ??


Buddahs hand


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 1, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Sweet. Ordered mine on 31st. May karma be on our side. This is my first order ever. So a little nervous. Still fired up. So. California has alot of cuts. Never pheno hunted.


This is my fourth order never had a problem.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 1, 2016)

Great to hear


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 1, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I made an order May 30th It should be shipping out by tomorrow


I had one the 24th an it completed yesterday finally but I was dealing with a holiday in that time frame.


----------



## strayfox gear (Jun 2, 2016)

blueberry temple is super super yummy..if u gottem...run them...I promise shes perfect in every way.

hope everyones well..

have a great summer..stay blessed.

 
dragonsoul


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 2, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Budda hands, hoping for a big sativa. Lemon Thai. Yum. What have you run?


This is my first time running Bodhi, but I am running Buddhas Hand as well. Got it as a freebie. 6/6 germinated. One died at my hand and another was overwatered. So i have 5 of em running with 8 Space Monkeys in dwc. Mostly Sativa looking so far, which is a good sign for you. Ppm at ~400 
Good luck


----------



## althor (Jun 2, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Sweet. Ordered mine on 31st. May karma be on our side. This is my first order ever. So a little nervous. Still fired up. So. California has alot of cuts. Never pheno hunted.


 If you ordered from GreatLakes, you are in good hands. Dont be nervous, just excited.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 2, 2016)

Just flipped the 5x Lemon Diesel x Wookie testers. Really slow veggers, 80 days to get to 19-23" without any topping. Very sturdy, strong plants. No smells yet, but my sniffer's not so great!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 2, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Just flipped the 5x Lemon Diesel x Wookie testers. Really slow veggers, 80 days to get to 19-23" without any topping. Very sturdy, strong plants. No smells yet, but my sniffer's not so great!
> 
> View attachment 3697810 View attachment 3697815


Looking good buddy! For the record my sniffer is shot too, so don't feel bad!


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 2, 2016)

althor said:


> If you ordered from GreatLakes, you are in good hands. Dont be nervous, just excited.


Hey alThor, u ever go by Rand?


----------



## budLIFE60 (Jun 2, 2016)

Here's a nice bud shot of my love dawg keeper (probably) 
 
This one has more of a sweet chemmy smell to her. Cutting down today I think  day 63


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 2, 2016)

budLIFE60 said:


> Here's a nice bud shot of my love dawg keeper (probably)
> View attachment 3697866
> This one has more of a sweet chemmy smell to her. Cutting down today I think  day 63


awful sexy!


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 2, 2016)

Serious  have you tried maxalts bro? Just asking cause I have a good friend that has the same issues and his doc put him on those and it helps him tremendously. . Here's the info on it https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.rxlist.com/script/main/mobileart-rx.asp?drug=maxalt&monotype=rx-desc&monopage=1&ved=0ahUKEwiYxtm82YnNAhVMFz4KHUyzBbgQFggbMAA&usg=AFQjCNF8JPQVHs1HODPzCJd20DkVX5vywA


churtmunk said:


> Bodhi heads,
> 
> Medicinal question for you folks. On a continuous search for a strain to alleviate migraine headaches. I get migraines that can last up to several days at a time and often not even the triptan meds can help. Always located in my right temple and above my right eye.. blinding.. I was recommended afgooey, but haven't had a chance to grab any yet. I normally dose with some indica when i have migraines and am curious if anyone in here gets headaches and what meds you use. I know this isn't the medical section, but I posted there with very little responses other than the afgooey. I'd love to see more reports on medical applications for bodhi strains. When I report on my testers for bodhi I will keep that at the forefront of my report as I think bodhi has the potential to do a lot of good for the med scene. Suggestions on some bodhi migraine meds ya'll?
> 
> ...


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 2, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Serious  have you tried max salts bro? Just asking cause I have a good friend that has the same issues and his doc put him on those and it helps him tremendously. .


Ssdd and jabbas r the best medical strains ive ever had bodhi or not. 
The jabbas absolutely melts away my back pain and is physically the most alleviating pain med in smoke form.
Ssdd was very mentally relaxing. Somewat euphoric but very light heady and id imagine it u coyld find a pheno that could help.

Remember someone recommending a strain may not give u the.specific medical trait ur lookin for. So make.sure ur willing to look through3-7 females find wat ur looking for.


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 2, 2016)

Can you Scrog Bodhi gear

Have some ssdd, should I just grow it out normally?


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 2, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Can you Scrog Bodhi gear
> 
> Have some ssdd, should I just grow it out normally?


It depends on specific growth patterns, technically you could scrog any strain... eventually.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 2, 2016)

I hear that. Ive found a few over the yrs myself that help pain. However the maxalts I posted a link to is strictly migraine related medicine the user places under their tongue. My friend said it helped him instantly, said it felt like a someone was pinching above his eye, would cause him to puke, couldn't look at light, etc. Had them for yrs with no relief till he tried the salts.


JDGreen said:


> Ssdd and jabbas r the best medical strains ive ever had bodhi or not.
> The jabbas absolutely melts away my back pain and is physically the most alleviating pain med in smoke form.
> Ssdd was very mentally relaxing. Somewat euphoric but very light heady and id imagine it u coyld find a pheno that could help.
> 
> Remember someone recommending a strain may not give u the.specific medical trait ur lookin for. So make.sure ur willing to look through3-7 females find wat ur looking for.


----------



## churtmunk (Jun 2, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Serious  have you tried maxalts bro? Just asking cause I have a good friend that has the same issues and his doc put him on those and it helps him tremendously. . Here's the info on it https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.rxlist.com/script/main/mobileart-rx.asp?drug=maxalt&monotype=rx-desc&monopage=1&ved=0ahUKEwiYxtm82YnNAhVMFz4KHUyzBbgQFggbMAA&usg=AFQjCNF8JPQVHs1HODPzCJd20DkVX5vywA


Thanks for the info Sassafras.. I have something similar, another form of triptan. Instead of rizatriptan I have sumatriptan. There is a study showing that rizatriptan works better, but I can't buy over the counter and suma-t is what my doc gives me.. That and some other preventative bullshit. Would just rather not take pills. But again thanks for the link


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 2, 2016)

guess which ones are the Bodhi testers, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 2, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Ssdd and jabbas r the best medical strains ive ever had bodhi or not.
> The jabbas absolutely melts away my back pain and is physically the most alleviating pain med in smoke form.
> Ssdd was very mentally relaxing. Somewat euphoric but very light heady and id imagine it u coyld find a pheno that could help.
> 
> Remember someone recommending a strain may not give u the.specific medical trait ur lookin for. So make.sure ur willing to look through3-7 females find wat ur looking for.


Can you post a picture of your Jabba JD? I wonder if I have the same pheno maybe? I'm not too fond of any of the phenos I got out of Jabbas Stash but I am considering maybe keeping it for folks if it's that good at alleviating pain.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Can you post a picture of your Jabba JD? I wonder if I have the same pheno maybe? I'm not too fond of any of the phenos I got out of Jabbas Stash but I am considering maybe keeping it for folks if it's that good at alleviating pain.


There's a man that appreciates his patients/customers!


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Can you post a picture of your Jabba JD? I wonder if I have the same pheno maybe? I'm not too fond of any of the phenos I got out of Jabbas Stash but I am considering maybe keeping it for folks if it's that good at alleviating pain.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks JD! Looks similar but definitely not the same pheno as any of mine.

Seems like there's a whole lot of phenos in the jabbas. Is this common with all Snow Lotus x's?


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks JD! Looks similar but definitely not the same pheno as any of mine.
> 
> Seems like there's a whole lot of phenos in the jabbas. Is this common with all Snow Lotus x's?


Damn man you are blowing my mind today! First you're thinking of others, and throwing out good questions! I don't care what @JDGreen says you're alright!


----------



## kindnug (Jun 2, 2016)

Most polyhybrid F1 have many phenotypes, the chances of finding identical plants is similar to chances of having identical twin children.

They could all be similar with slight differences or completely opposites, you never really know what lies inside the seeds.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 2, 2016)

The Blueberry Snow I kept clones/made F2 with looks identical to JD's purp jabbas stash.
Sweet chronic blueberry flavors, buds are really dense on all 4 BbSnow females I had.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> !00% germ on the Brisco County beans !


Yes sir. And came out of the gate with some purple. . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> guess which ones are the Bodhi testers, lol.


100% germ on the Brisco County beans !


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> 100% germ on the Brisco County beans !


lol, these pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> lol, these pictures.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya know, I've never seen that show since I started my mind expansion lessons from Mary Jane....I'll add it to the todo list!....everyone has a 1000 sheet college ruled journal for their todo list right? :/


----------



## kindnug (Jun 2, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> View attachment 3697982 View attachment 3697983


How long do you let her go? My BBSnow looks like that pic @ 50 days + I take her to 65.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 2, 2016)

Always liked her and the blonde from Walker Texas Ranger for some reason....and now my mind wanders


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> lol, these pictures.





Phatlewtz said:


> Ya know, I've never seen that show since I started my mind expansion lessons from Mary Jane....I'll add it to the todo list!....:/











Phatlewtz said:


> Always liked her and the blonde from Walker Texas Ranger for some reason....and now my mind wanders


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3698021View attachment 3698023


Thanks buddy, I love that lady!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 2, 2016)

Definitely a lot different than the 88 g13/hp crosses I've ran.

Did full packs of all 4 of them and only had 2 phenos in each of those packs. Very uniform in comparison to my Jabba experience. Just wondering if that's common among all Snow Lotus x's or if the genetic combination of Bubba and SL just turned out that way.


----------



## althor (Jun 2, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Hey alThor, u ever go by Rand?


as a matter of fact.... 3 of my girlfriends do, my ex calls me Lews though.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 2, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Anyone send DBJ payments without using certified mail? My very first purchase i just threw it in an envelope. Since then I've used certified but this time didn't have time to get to a post office and just send it again in envelope, but it's been a week and I still don't see "paid" yet on my invoice. Fingers crossed I didn't lose that money order..it was for my 3 auction packs plus some other Bodhi stuff. That would be a fucking mega bummer!


any word buddy?


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 2, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> any word buddy?


Paid today! ...wiping sweat from brow..


----------



## MojoRizing (Jun 2, 2016)

Got some goji getting ready to go into flower and man these plants have been beasts so far in veg. I can see why goji gets so many compliments. They have shown ZERO signs of stress and are vigorous as can be. I can't wait to see these flower out.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks JD! Looks similar but definitely not the same pheno as any of mine.
> 
> Seems like there's a whole lot of phenos in the jabbas. Is this common with all Snow Lotus x's?


Idk if the snow lotus put out a large pheno variant or not. Jabbas i think was my only snow lotus cross lol


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jun 2, 2016)

Season wrap up coming soon folks, moving to a new house and things are happening faster than I could plan for.. at least my girls will finish... Hopefully.

97 blue moonshine X purple sativa nl#5  

Dank Sinatra and strawberry goji og finishing up a couple weeks behind her..


----------



## 0letdown (Jun 2, 2016)

Hey guys/gals, finally recovered my camera cord and have a few pics for ya. These two ladies are a Silver Mountain(narrow leaves) and Kalifornia(wider leaves) on day 18 of flower.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 2, 2016)

althor said:


> as a matter of fact.... 3 of my girlfriends do, my ex calls me Lews though.


The Dragon Reborn in the house. Just finished series last month. Took me all last year to read.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 2, 2016)

Tell Min Elaine and Avienda I said hi.

Matt Calhoun


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 2, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> View attachment 3697982 View attachment 3697983


I'm pretty sure I feel pain alleviating just looking at these pics


----------



## Bubbashine (Jun 3, 2016)

Stardawg Guava x Wookie & Goji OG


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 3, 2016)

Looking damn good bro. .

Side note ** just where can a fellow man locate some of this Jabba everyone is talking about I really need something that helps with pain, especially now that there talking about a world wide epademic concerning pain medication. I look for allot of folks to get cut off, hell I might myself. So just trying to have a back up plan just incase. 



Al Yamoni said:


> Season wrap up coming soon folks, moving to a new house and things are happening faster than I could plan for.. at least my girls will finish... Hopefully.
> 
> 97 blue moonshine X purple sativa nl#5 View attachment 3698133 View attachment 3698134
> 
> Dank Sinatra and strawberry goji og finishing up a couple weeks behind her..View attachment 3698135


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 3, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Looking damn good bro. .
> 
> Side note ** just where can a fellow man locate some of this Jabba everyone is talking about I really need something that helps with pain, especially now that there talking about a world wide epademic concerning pain medication. I look for allot of folks to get cut off, hell I might myself. So just trying to have a back up plan just incase.


https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/jabbas-stash/321


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 3, 2016)

Quick word on my SSDD and Goji....down to the 40 most vigorous SSDD seedlings, al others in isolation going to friends/family (just in case 1 is an all star and all, still waiting for that to happen) the 4 goji were a bit far from the light and went Reed Richards on me...not a concern at all as we all know...just gotta be a lil extra careful when they get up potted to 1 gal...apparently I started a pack of blueberry snow a few days ago...they uhm...drowned...guess I must be getting old and forgot all about them..when I crack my 40oz later I'll pour some out over their mass grave!


----------



## limonene (Jun 3, 2016)

not Bodhi but relevant to any of you guys who've ordered from great lakes (which is a lot of you)

I gave a pal a packet of super silver temple and 5 great lakes freebies of diesel x Long bottom leaf..

so far the diesel freebies are the star of his show! 

here she is about day 35.


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 3, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Looking damn good bro. .
> 
> Side note ** just where can a fellow man locate some of this Jabba everyone is talking about I really need something that helps with pain, especially now that there talking about a world wide epademic concerning pain medication. I look for allot of folks to get cut off, hell I might myself. So just trying to have a back up plan just incase.


Sunshine Daydream (SSDD) has also been noted for its pain relief. It is available from the same site Phatlewtz put up.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 3, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Sunshine Daydream (SSDD) has also been noted for its pain relief. It is available from the same site Phatlewtz put up.


I think I just earned my big boy pants! I got a mention!


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 3, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Sunshine Daydream (SSDD) has also been noted for its pain relief. It is available from the same site Phatlewtz put up.


I would go with the ssdd for migraines over the jabbas just cuz the jabbaspheno i got doesnt seem super common, amd the jabbas helped more for.muscle and back pain 

The ssdd is the most euphoricly relaxing strain ive smoked. Some r kinda heady but ive smoked a few that give a very zen calm numbyness i love.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 3, 2016)

How many people running Bubba X Durban Poison?


----------



## numberfour (Jun 3, 2016)

Little update on the Fat Cherry x SSDD testers. 9/10 are reaching for the light, 1 (#6, bottom right) is slowly getting there.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 3, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> How many people running Bubba X Durban Poison?


You saw the auction incanlama is doing to huh, lol. Little under 300 right now.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 3, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> You saw the auction incanlama is doing to huh, lol. Little under 300 right now.


RIGHT. Thats messed up. Starting at $100. Yo @kmog33 r those bubba x durban worth throwing up 300 bones


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 3, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> RIGHT. Thats messed up. Starting at $100. Yo @kmog33 r those bubba x durban worth throwing up 300 bones


No lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 3, 2016)

I dont think any pack is worth $300 though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 3, 2016)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Seems like it's for a good cause.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I dont think any pack is worth $300 though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't either, and always said I'd never pay more than 150 for a pack but damned if my impulse didn't just get the best of me. That feeling when you're looking at a pack and you really want it, but it's too expensive. then you just keep watching people buy it every five minutes, and then you finally cave and snag one before they're gone...haha damn seed buying addiction rears its ugly head. Oh well, into the vault ya go!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 3, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> I don't either, and always said I'd never pay more than 150 for a pack but damned if my impulse didn't just get the best of me. That feeling when you're looking at a pack and you really want it, but it's too expensive. then you just keep watching people buy it every five minutes, and then you finally cave and snag one before they're gone...haha damn seed buying addiction rears its ugly head. Oh well, into the vault ya go!


Yeah my limit is a hundo lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 3, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Seems like it's for a good cause.


Yea but what if the cause isn't true? What if it's just outta pure greed?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 3, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea but what if the cause isn't true? What if it's just outta pure greed?


Then 300 a pack is wiggity-wiggity whack! 


just like my saying that ^^ 


Bodhis pricing is on point imo.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 3, 2016)

Muhammad Ali thank you.


----------



## GrayeVOx (Jun 4, 2016)

Day 25 under the LEDs more cowbell on the left and space monkey on the right.

 

More cowbell #1 LST'd side branches making it to top height smells like bread and feet

Space Monkey #3 good strong branching smells like lime and kush
 

More cowbell #3 short squat not much smell yet


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I dont think any pack is worth $300 though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It better have 150 seeds in it!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 4, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Day 25 under the LEDs more cowbell on the left and space monkey on the right.
> 
> View attachment 3699285
> 
> ...


haha, Bread and Feet....hell of description....mmmmm bread...err wait, is that feet in there!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> No lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out of curiosity man, did you get any real durban smell out of it while growing? My favorite smell/taste and 2nd favorite high (fear and paranoia are the greatest heart thumpers around)....no way could I work as a jelly bean sorter....no black jelly beans would make it into the bags!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 4, 2016)

40 SSDD are beginning to get pretty established, 4 goji's are plugging along, with their stretch from me not having them near the light like a rookie I will up pot them to 1gal at the same time as the SSDD..also the bull is still being an asshole, he is still young, but as it turns out...strong as a bull! Off to repair a fence...enjoy your wake and bakes!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 4, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> haha, Bread and Feet....hell of description....mmmmm bread...err wait, is that feet in there!


Haha some foot perv is at their keyboard like, "yeah, I want that foot pheno"!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 4, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Haha some foot perv is at their keyboard like, "yeah, I want that foot pheno"!


No I wasn't!


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 4, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Haha some foot perv is at their keyboard like, "yeah, I want that foot pheno"!


IT'S CALLED A FETISH DANG IT!!! j/k lol


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Out of curiosity man, did you get any real durban smell out of it while growing? My favorite smell/taste and 2nd favorite high (fear and paranoia are the greatest heart thumpers around)....no way could I work as a jelly bean sorter....no black jelly beans would make it into the bags!


Yeah, my third and largest pheno was straight Durban. My favorite pheno smelled like Durban and coffee lol. The bubba taste and smell came out a lot in the cure for the two bubba Dom phenos. The the is poison Dom pheno is still going lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 4, 2016)

On a bodhi related note, so far I'm only 2/5 on those bodhi mystery seeds from choice. We shall see how it goes. I'm fairly confident in my germ ability for what it's worth


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 4, 2016)

These goji raz wookie testers are makin my reg goji look like chumps. This shit is another level of frosty. Frostiest plants in the garden, all 4 of em, and 3 weeks to go!! Wow. If this cross dnt get a release i will be shocked and mortified!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2016)

Well this I think is pretty fucked up. 





dude broke the rules and beat the leading bidder by 5 bucks on 300. I feel like incanlama shouldve asked if the other bidder was willing to spend the extra 5 bucks or make ihg pay the extra 20 he's supposed to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Well this I think is pretty fucked up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah its fucked up!!....err just so we're on the same page though....what's fucked up?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Hell yeah its fucked up!!....err just so we're on the same page though....what's fucked up?


Sorry I fixed it. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2016)

I would be pissed if I was dizzlemane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 4, 2016)

What was kind of bullshit from the beginning was IHG tagged llama and said make sure you tag me after the last bid right before the auction closes, and llama gave the thumbs up...Well what the fuck? that's not how things work, if you want auction packs you better have your little fat finger on the refresh button like the rest of us...


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I would be pissed if I was dizzlemane
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that happened to me....i'd find their grow rooms and put hermi pollen near all their intakes....oh wait, that already happened there  I won't buy from llama again because of that right there...tis that kind of nonsense that hurts the community overall


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> What was kind of bullshit from the beginning was IHG tagged llama and said make sure you tag me after the last bid right before the auction closes, and llama gave the thumbs up...Well what the fuck? that's not how things work, if you want auction packs you better have your little fat finger on the refresh button like the rest of us...


Word up. I kind of feel like throwing the other half of my testers at dizzlemane lol. On the cheap cuz that's some bs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Word up. I kind of feel like throwing the other half of my testers at dizzlemane lol. On the cheap cuz that's some bs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that is because you're a straight up dude!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 4, 2016)

Maybe everyone could dial it down... 

Wasn't that pack being auctioned for a good cause?


----------



## ForRealz (Jun 4, 2016)

It says right there: "@dizzle @dahswork...packs #2 and #3 available for same donation." 

So at least dizzledude can have option of getting a pack of bubb x durb for the $300 ticket (though it is technically not same pack he was bidding on).


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> It says right there: "@dizzle @dahswork...packs #2 and #3 available for same donation."
> 
> So at least dizzledude can have option of getting a pack of bubb x durb for the $300 ticket (though it is technically not same pack he was bidding on).


I thought he was going to auction of two different limited packs. Didn't realize he had a few packs of these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> Maybe everyone could dial it down...
> 
> Wasn't that pack being auctioned for a good cause?


Hopefully it is going to a good cause. Doesn't really change the fact that one dude stayed up on the auction, followed the rules, and bid up to 295. Gets on this morning only to find out he's been beaten by a bid of $5 when incanlama states multiple times, increments of 20, on the post. I just think it's a shady move, even if it is for a good cause. And $5 is a silly thing to pull something like that over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limonene (Jun 4, 2016)

Damn I love sharing beans, couldn't charge another bodhi head a single shekel for a bean. And today karma has been a good girl, a good friend at another site who I've given loads of stuff to and vice versa has sourced a half pack of lucky charms! He's posting them to me along with some gojif3x nepaliog f2s he's made. Happy days.


----------



## ForRealz (Jun 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Hopefully it is going to a good cause. Doesn't really change the fact that one dude stayed up on the auction, followed the rules, and bid up to 295. Gets on this morning only to find out he's been beaten by a bid of $5 when incanlama states multiple times, increments of 20, on the post. I just think it's a shady move, even if it is for a good cause. And $5 is a silly thing to pull something like that over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True. True.

And here is my dicksnake comment of the day...First thing I thought when I read that screenshot:

For the Love of that pack, someone please, dont let it go home w IHG ...cuz leave it to IHG to [email protected]#K Up some Bodhi...


----------



## ShyGuru (Jun 4, 2016)

Who is goldencoastgenetics anyway? I'm not exactly in the loop but I've never heard of them. It wasn't even specified what charity the auction was supposed to benefit. I've never bought from incanlama since he won't answer my DMs, but regardless of the seller I'm not fond of all these charity auctions lately. Just seems like a money grab to me but maybe I'm just cheap.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 4, 2016)

lmao first pack auctioned for 300 so the others will sell at that price? 


The whole thing is starting to sound wiggity whack son!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 4, 2016)

limonene said:


> Damn I love sharing beans, couldn't charge another bodhi head a single shekel for a bean. And today karma has been a good girl, a good friend at another site who I've given loads of stuff to and vice versa has sourced a half pack of lucky charms! He's posting them to me along with some gojif3x nepaliog f2s he's made. Happy days.


Those goji/nepali sound like they'll throw out some heat!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 4, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> lmao first pack auctioned for 300 so the others will sell at that price?
> 
> 
> The whole thing is starting to sound wiggity whack son!


haha well...I need to get to making beans apparently! At 300 a pack.....beans > flower weight


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 4, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> haha well...I need to get to making beans apparently! At 300 a pack.....beans > flower weight


haha even 50/75$ per pack is worth waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than bud pound for pound.

Just depends if you can actually move the beans or not


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> True. True.
> 
> And here is my dicksnake comment of the day...First thing I thought when I read that screenshot:
> 
> For the Love of that pack, someone please, dont let it go home w IHG ...cuz leave it to IHG to [email protected]#K Up some Bodhi...


I'm kind of on the same page. I don't want to see the crosses dudes going to make with them and what he charges for them. ($300 a pack maybe )

On a side note Gogi X ssdd testers.





My last bubba X Durban





Solos stash X Phantom cooks







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 4, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> haha even 50/75$ per pack is worth waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than bud pound for pound.
> 
> Just depends if you can actually move the beans or not


Pay High Times for ad space or get Johnny Richter and BReal to throw out a track about <insert bean company name>...damn I could see it happening now!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> haha well...I need to get to making beans apparently! At 300 a pack.....beans > flower weight





D_Urbmon said:


> haha even 50/75$ per pack is worth waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than bud pound for pound.
> 
> Just depends if you can actually move the beans or not


I'm just going to f2 the shit out of the rest of the pack of those bubba X durbans lol. Not going to try to slang any for 300 though. Going to pass them out as freebies with my testers [emoji317]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'm kind of on the same page. I don't want to see the crosses dudes going to make with them and what he charges for them. ($300 a pack maybe )
> 
> On a side note Gogi X ssdd testers.
> My last bubba X Durban
> ...


awful purty that durban is..bodhi better release that or tell me where they will be as freebies


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'm just going to f2 the shit out of the rest of the pack of those bubba X durbans lol. Not going to try to slang any for 300 though. Going to pass them out as freebies with my testers [emoji317]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


let me know when the drop is, I'll chase that durban like its some rock!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> awful purty that durban is..bodhi better release that or tell me where they will be as freebies


That ones the ugly duckling of the bunch lol. But if I were into the sativa side of the cross I may think different. The other two cured up soapy coffee with poison dank on top. Bubba comes out a lot in the cure. Like an unusual/unexpected amount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 4, 2016)

If it was for a good cause he would've auctioned them all off as a package deal. I think dude just trying to cash out on the auction thing that happening on IG. This was a great auction for a great cause dude gave away 5 packs 15 seeds each top 3 bidders one


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 4, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> haha even 50/75$ per pack is worth waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than bud pound for pound.
> 
> Just depends if you can actually move the beans or not


Folks got to desire your fire...


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> If it was for a good cause he would've auctioned them all off as a package deal. I think dude just trying to cash out on the auction thing that happening on IG. This was a great auction for a great cause dude gave away 5 packs 15 seeds each top 3 bidders one View attachment 3699668


Or he would've started the auction at 0. It's not like it wasn't going to get bid up anyway. It's like he decided that the minimum that pack was worth was more than Bodhi himself charges for his beans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Or he would've started the auction at 0. It's not like it wasn't going to get bid up anyway. It's like he decided that the minimum that pack was worth was more than Bodhi himself charges for his beans.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right. They just greedy. Now he trying to make $900 off of 3 packs that retail for $77 a piece.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 4, 2016)

I wonder what the charity is for? Legal fees? Hospital bills? Or some dude wanted a fresh pair of J's?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 4, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I wonder what the charity is for? Legal fees? Hospital bills? Or some dude wanted a fresh pair of J's?


Backpage habit


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 4, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Folks got to desire your fire...


Could probably drop BReal and replace him with Perro! We could make that the hook! "Desire Your Fire!"

now as far as company name...lets play to the market and run with Money Tree Genetics!.....slogan of "Money really does grow on trees!!"

i believe I'll be LLC'ing that!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Backpage habit


Stop putting my business out there man!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 4, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Could probably drop BReal and replace him with Perro! We could make that the hook! "Desire Your Fire!"
> 
> now as far as company name...lets play to the market and run with Money Tree Genetics!.....slogan of "Money really does grow on trees!!"
> 
> i believe I'll be LLC'ing that!


I seen this gem on IG recently. your post reminds me of it.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 4, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I seen this gem on IG recently. your post reminds me of it.
> 
> View attachment 3699694


haha classy and so f'n true....i guess I've always thought wrong, I always preferred multiple choices instead of 1...


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 4, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I seen this gem on IG recently. your post reminds me of it.
> 
> View attachment 3699694


Oh shit D, you went there... LMFAO! To good, to good...


----------



## limonene (Jun 4, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Those goji/nepali sound like they'll throw out some heat!


I've got 2 big bushes of the f1s vegging up right now and the structure is very different to the goji, she doesn't look like a stretcher and I'm struggling to get the leaves perky. My friend who ran the testers is adamant he prefers this to the goji, he said yields are excellent too,i will pop some photos up when things get interesting!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Solos stash X Phantom cooks


Wow....that's some heavy stem frost on pheno 2. Subscribed !


----------



## jtp92 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hay this is the first time I've ordered from bodhi is the 88 g13x hp from mr.nice seeds


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 4, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I wonder what the charity is for? Legal fees? Hospital bills? Or some dude wanted a fresh pair of J's?


----------



## RootzGemini (Jun 4, 2016)

limonene said:


> not Bodhi but relevant to any of you guys who've ordered from great lakes (which is a lot of you)
> 
> I gave a pal a packet of super silver temple and 5 great lakes freebies of diesel x Long bottom leaf..
> 
> ...


Is that the original diesel or nycd?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 5, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Folks got to desire your fire...


Yup and the scene is small... we all know if proper hard work went into it or not eh.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 5, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> Hay this is the first time I've ordered from bodhi is the 88 g13x hp from mr.nice seeds


Ndn Guy is credited with the 88G13HP


----------



## ForRealz (Jun 5, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Ndn Guy is credited with the 88G13HP


Hamish in da House!!! Welcome back, brother!!!

To build off what you said...

From what Ive read it is thought to be G13 x Hashplant/NL #1 by Neville...beans secured by ndnguy back in '88...ndnguy then worked the line (ex: deadly g pheno is f3 by ndnguy)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 5, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Hamish in da House!!! Welcome back, brother!!!
> 
> To build off what you said...
> 
> From what Ive read it is thought to be G13 x Hashplant/NL #1 by Neville...beans secured by ndnguy back in '88...ndnguy then worked the line (ex: deadly g pheno is f3 by ndnguy)


Been a helluva year... good to be home! Thanks bro!


----------



## GrayeVOx (Jun 5, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Been a helluva year... good to be home! Thanks bro!


Mad Hamish, hope all is well in your neck of the woods! I just started 3 of the Perkins Cannatonic x Good Medicine last week. One didn't pop and the other 2 are the slowest of the group I popped but they are on the second node now and I just remembered you saying you wanted a heads up when they got started. At least I think it was you, been a lot of green burned in that time. But Ill throw up some pictures when they get transplanted.


----------



## limonene (Jun 5, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> Is that the original diesel or nycd?


ECSD


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jun 5, 2016)

OBGYN.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 5, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Could probably drop BReal and replace him with Perro! We could make that the hook! "Desire Your Fire!"
> 
> now as far as company name...lets play to the market and run with Money Tree Genetics!.....slogan of "Money really does grow on trees!!"
> 
> i believe I'll be LLC'ing that!


Well u cant have my name. JDGreen Genes. 


Now i.need a captain kangaroo


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 5, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> OBGYN.





limonene said:


> ECSD


AFL-CIO lol jk. Idk theres alotof dispute between wat diesel was the original. Some say CO some New york , i heard CO got it from.Michigan guy and it came from an ohio female and some male from Kentucky or Indiana. But its all a clusterfunk of information


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> AFL-CIO lol jk. Idk theres alotof dispute between wat diesel was the original. Some say CO some New york , i heard CO got it from.Michigan guy and it came from an ohio female and some male from Kentucky or Indiana. But its all a clusterfunk of information


i see what you did there...


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> AFL-CIO lol jk. Idk theres alotof dispute between wat diesel was the original. Some say CO some New york , i heard CO got it from.Michigan guy and it came from an ohio female and some male from Kentucky or Indiana. But its all a clusterfunk of information


prov·e·nance
ˈprävənəns/
_noun_

the place of origin or earliest known history of something.
"an orange rug of Iranian provenance"
synonyms: origin, source, place of origin; More


the beginning of something's existence; something's origin.
"they try to understand the whole universe, its provenance and fate"
a record of ownership of a work of art or an antique, used as a guide to authenticity or quality.
plural noun: *provenances*
"the manuscript has a distinguished provenance" 


I believe I will add the obligatory Money Tree Genetic$ slogan of the day...what 70's song can go behind ...

"Grow a lil' $ta$h"
"Turn it into ca$h"

*wiggles butt* 

I bet those T-shirts sure would be well received by local LEO's!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> AFL-CIO lol jk. Idk theres alotof dispute between wat diesel was the original. Some say CO some New york , i heard CO got it from.Michigan guy and it came from an ohio female and some male from Kentucky or Indiana. But its all a clusterfunk of information


I was under the impression nyc diesel was first. Then ecsd as sd is a work off the original diesel?

Or am I way off base here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 5, 2016)

To drop or not to drop ?


*(Refering to germinating)*


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 5, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> To drop or not to drop ?
> 
> 
> *(Refering to germinating)*


Dooo it [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I was under the impression nyc diesel was first. Then ecsd as sd is a work off the original diesel?
> 
> Or am I way off base here?
> 
> ...


I believe you're correct but that shit gets so convoluted that who really knows anymore. Watching that podcast with pbud and chem and AJ it seemed no one has their stories straight. Hell I found this thread while researching the story. I was fascinated by how many conflicting stories there are to the entire story, from the dog bud, all the way to the diesels and ogs. Seems a lot of folks are more concerned with their names being associated with something as opposed to telling the story verbatim.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 5, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> To drop or not to drop ?
> 
> 
> *(Refering to germinating)*


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 5, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> I believe your correct but that shit gets so convoluted that who really knows anymore. Watching that podcast with pbud and chem And AJ it seemed no one has their stories straight. Hell I found this thread while researching the story. I was fascinated by how many conflicting stories there are to the entire story, from chemdog all the way to the diesels and ogs. Seems a lot of folks are more concerned with their names being associated with something as opposed to telling the story verbatim.


What I have always thought/heard that I believe to be the most realistic is nycd came then ecsd came from it. 

There's a few strains that things like lineage are well know but people are lazy or just bad in the recreation process. 

Ie headband and gods gift. Both crosses with og bxs that got popular and people started making imitations. F1s using sour d and og or GDP and og. The reason the real deal cuts of both strains are so fire is that both lines are worked. 

Headband = og X ecsd bx og
Gods gift = og X gdp bx og

Without the bx and selection that went into the originals you are left with mediocre, similar buds that generally yield better(hybrid vigor, not always the case though) but always lack what you were actually looking for. 

You know when you smoke a strain you used to love and smoke a lot that you've attached some else to mental value onto, and it looks and smells close or almost exact, but there is like subtleties about it that you notice are different? Like someone watered down or tried to copy what you were actually looking for and got close, but really should've called it something different as it is clearly not the same thing. 

Kind of shitty sometimes, it'd be nice if any of the imitations improved on the originals. But haven't had that experience in my time. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 5, 2016)

I feel ya on watered down recreations. I'm really hoping the Sour Dawg I picked up doesn't let me down. It's as close to the ECSD as I'm going to get my hands on where I live.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I was under the impression nyc diesel was first. Then ecsd as sd is a work off the original diesel?
> 
> Or am I way off base here?
> 
> ...


No idea, ive heard that nyc diesel was first. Ive heard from others it came from CO to NYC as just diesel ive heard people from MI claim they brought it to NYC. I personally dont know, and at this point its alittle unnecessary for me and whos knows really. 

Ive just heard alotbof conflicting stories and people claiming to have had the original before someone else. Its like a pissing contest. Right


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jun 5, 2016)

On a seed business name note. Mine will be the Dank Enforcement Agency.


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 5, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> On a seed business name note. Mine will be the Dank Enforcement Agency.


Not flying under the radar with that one!!!!


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jun 5, 2016)

I'll label all my packs with a shield and D.E.A.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> No idea, ive heard that nyc diesel was first. Ive heard from others it came from CO to NYC as just diesel ive heard people from MI claim they brought it to NYC. I personally dont know, and at this point its alittle unnecessary for me and whos knows really.
> 
> Ive just heard alotbof conflicting stories and people claiming to have had the original before someone else. Its like a pissing contest. Right


Yeah I have no idea where it originated. But definitely that it started as deisel regardless of the source. Nyc was added later as there was no reason the label it nyc until there was another source in question lol. 

Kind of funny to see some guys so stuck on the names that I totally see how there are so many fraud cuts out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I have no idea where it originated. But definitely that it started as deisel regardless of the source. Nyc was added later as there was no reason the label it nyc until there was another source in question lol.
> 
> Kind of funny to see some guys so stuck on the names that I totally see how there are so many fraud cuts out there.
> 
> ...


Yeah the whole Chem becoming diesel I think is what prompted the NYC tag as the ECSD is a half sibling with NYC supposedly. I know east coaster's call everything that's dank diesel out there. Kind of like we used to call everything kind bud or Hydro out here. I do believe the whole diesel being in a room with something else like DNL that hermed because pbud said somebody cashed in a lucky lotto ticket, then back tracked later on it. But then they can't even decide if DNL was what was in the room with it. These guys must of been baked outta their fucking gourds, as I can imagine..


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 5, 2016)

Heres some WCGRSW... Lol 

Goji raz sharpie x Wookie15 at day42


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 5, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Heres some WCGRSW... Lol
> 
> Goji raz sharpie x Wookie15 at day42
> View attachment 3700522 View attachment 3700524 View attachment 3700526 View attachment 3700528 View attachment 3700530


Yum, those look spectacular!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 5, 2016)

<<< ^^^ That looks killer..


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 5, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Who is goldencoastgenetics anyway? I'm not exactly in the loop but I've never heard of them. It wasn't even specified what charity the auction was supposed to benefit. I've never bought from incanlama since he won't answer my DMs, but regardless of the seller I'm not fond of all these charity auctions lately. Just seems like a money grab to me but maybe I'm just cheap.


joeygreen808 just won the Hawaii medical cannabis competition with Golden Coast Genetics GSC x Fire OG. And just FYI, the Hawaii medical cannabis competition was a super legit competition. It was a double elimination blind smoke off. Competitors who made it to the finals had to smoke like 108 bowls or something, ha ha, I'm not sure, but it was plenty and the competitors were the judges. No fake paid for cup. That's how we roll in the 808, ha ha. The whole competition was setup by Greyskull. He's on IG and icmag and is pretty well known in the islands especially for being a somewhat new resident.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 5, 2016)

Last bubba X Durban pheno
















definitely a yielder




not bad for 12/12 from seed lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 5, 2016)

Gorgeous.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 5, 2016)

Left on vaca for 3 weeks thanks to houston being underwater and unable to get my ass back to CO..
Needless to ssy I have my hands full.
Bulbs are old, pm popping up, shit falling over everywhere but all are alive!!!
Got a big chore list, so for the sake of my sanity ill throw up some randoms n get more detailed n the next day or 2..


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 5, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Gorgeous.


She was the ugly duckling. Butninthink there's some treasure inside. I'll post pics when it's dried and manicured. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doniawon (Jun 5, 2016)

Who had the white x gogi og?? Kmog?
Neway ill have to look but that shits got my pannie n a bunch .
Wonder how its looking


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 5, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Who had the white x gogi og?? Kmog?
> Neway ill have to look but that shits got my pannie n a bunch .
> Wonder how its looking


I have the Gogi X ssdd don't remember who had the white testers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I have the Gogi X ssdd don't remember who had the white testers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the white wookie, idk but i also feel like i saw some white x goji but i dont think it was on the last tester list.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I got the white wookie, idk but i also feel like i saw some white x goji but i dont think it was on the last tester list.


Maybe someone made them and posted here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackforest (Jun 5, 2016)

Gogi Og and The Fuzz. Getting a little crowded in there. Everything is growing very well. They are extremely smelly, even this early in veg. Couldn't figure out why the house was smelling but realized this tent was just venting into open space. Had to run the exhaust into another tent that has a carbon filter on it. Not bitching lol.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 5, 2016)

No word on my order yet. Ordered five days ago. Hopefully GLC will come through.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 5, 2016)

O yes the white x ssdd that was the one... not gogi. 

Can't wait to see how she does kmog!!

Jd white wookie can't go wrong either I assume.. 
Frosty nastyness


----------



## doniawon (Jun 5, 2016)

Amazing work apbx720..


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 5, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Amazing work apbx720..


I 2nd this!


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 6, 2016)

Hell yeah, mucho appreciated bro.  



Phatlewtz said:


> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/jabbas-stash/321


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 6, 2016)

Good looking brother. Really appreciate it.


skinny510 said:


> Sunshine Daydream (SSDD) has also been noted for its pain relief. It is available from the same site Phatlewtz put up.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 6, 2016)

The white wookie may b a nice lucky charms remake.my #2 pheno has an obvious vanilla kush dare ibsay marshmallowy smell. Pretty excited to see how they finally finish out. Few weeks left


----------



## numberfour (Jun 6, 2016)

1st week of flower, have a number of cuts and seeds flowering from different breeders (Bodhi, Breeders Boutique, TGA, Exotic Genetixs, HSO, RP and cuts and seeds from friends). I love variety and to smoke something different everyday. 

This run from Bodhi so far we have, 
SSDD, female 
Sorcerers Apprentice, male
2x Tree Of Life, so signs yet
2x Goji OG, one male
2x BBHP, one male

Sadly I am limited on space so males end up in the bin. Hoping to change that in the future.

Seed plants in the middle of picture, lights out at mo so I don't know which plant is which


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 6, 2016)

Flower Pics!!!
Okay
Okay here we go we got some
 

^Wizard hat pheno of SSDD geefted by @apbx720, shes doing very nice goy some nice chrm floral grape smell. Thanx abunch shes earning her spot.

 
^Lower nuggie of the white wookie getting chunky. Smelling vanillay and kushy. 


  
Me bubba dom coffe heavy pheno of jabbas stash. She is my love, still. Which is surprising cuz im soo picky. 

 

^low yielder ssdd, super stinky, skunky cheese chem no berry. I think it smells like a sweaty hippy that lost a Doritos fight.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Flower Pics!!!
> Okay
> Okay here we go we got some
> View attachment 3701001
> ...


Beautiful! Jd


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 6, 2016)

4/5 bodhi mystery seeds above soil now. Last one is still somewhere in the jiffy pellet, we'll see how she goes.

Also 4/5 ace of spades f2s, last ones dead for sure, dug it up and it was mushy, oh well.

Thanks amigo


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 6, 2016)

How could i forget the bounty of the dream beaver maui haze dom


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 6, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> 4/5 bodhi mystery seeds above soil now. Last one is still somewhere in the jiffy pellet, we'll see how she goes.
> 
> Also 4/5 ace of spades f2s, last ones dead for sure, dug it up and it was mushy, oh well.
> 
> Thanks amigo


Keeping pace w/ Bodhi @ 80%, eh?

  


On another note, because of the awesomeness of the goji and gdpV2 girls a couple of weeks from done, these 2 gojis and one gdpV2 are not going to be the femseed makers, but cloned again, up bucketed and flipped in a couple of days.

 

Here's a gdpV2, goji, and mace [gdp x goji] clones flipped shortly after rooting, at about 10 days.

 

So the femseed project then, will be targeted for the back deck Aug 1 thru early Oct, and in addition to goji fems, and purple goji fems, will add clones of these young'uns to get [hopefully] black goji, blue cheese goji, chocolate goji, and deep blue livers goji.


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Keeping pace w/ Bodhi @ 80%, eh?
> 
> View attachment 3701055 View attachment 3701055
> 
> ...


Hahaha Bill Murray, perfect.
Yes doin well so far  I actually had one tap root surface so I dug it up, flipped it over, not expecting much, but it pulled thru like a champ. The 4th one looks like it wanted to do the same thing. Guess I'll be more careful with my seed placement next time.

That fem project looks to be fuckin awesome man . I'll pull up a chair and put on my thinking cap, because I can't wait to start making some beans myself.


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I think it smells like a sweaty hippy that lost a Doritos fight.


Haha, this is a fantastic description.


----------



## all4youblue (Jun 6, 2016)

Any thoughts on this order from "choice" that i just received? Is the "smiley face" packaging normal for some of bodhis older work?


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 6, 2016)

all4youblue said:


> Any thoughts on this order from "choice" that i just received? Is the "smiley face" packaging normal for some of bodhis older work?
> 
> View attachment 3701103


Hmmm my first thoughts were that i hate choice lol and ive never had anything other than a clear or green tint bag from purchased seeds. Wary.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 6, 2016)

woohoo I got a blood trait on at least one of my UW Black x Dragonsblood F3 testers.

I didn't top it yet but somehow one of the stems got knicked and I seen some dried blood  super neat-o trait


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 6, 2016)

all4youblue said:


> Any thoughts on this order from "choice" that i just received? Is the "smiley face" packaging normal for some of bodhis older work?
> 
> View attachment 3701103


I've seen at least a billion packs on instagram....usually green/clear....never seen the smiley except on dimes from the hood  You can try emailing several euro banks, then all the US ones and see if they've ever had packs like that to their knowledge...i shoulda been a detective


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> woohoo I got a blood trait on at least one of my UW Black x Dragonsblood F3 testers.
> 
> I didn't top it yet but somehow one of the stems got knicked and I seen some dried blood  super neat-o trait


Crime scene in the grow room! You should white chalk line the plant!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 6, 2016)

or email B/Mrs. B, directly to the source!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> or email B/Mrs. B, directly to the source!


cheater


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hmmm my first thoughts were that i hate choice lol and ive never had anything other than a clear or green tint bag from purchased seeds. Wary.


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 6, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Left on vaca for 3 weeks thanks to houston being underwater and unable to get my ass back to CO..
> Needless to ssy I have my hands full.


Thankfully everyone looks alive! Got some work to do


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> deep blue livers goji.



A Livers Goji ! ? Please say more..


----------



## limonene (Jun 6, 2016)

numberfour said:


> 1st week of flower, have a number of cuts and seeds flowering from different breeders (Bodhi, Breeders Boutique, TGA, Exotic Genetixs, HSO, RP and cuts and seeds from friends). I love variety and to smoke something different everyday.
> 
> This run from Bodhi so far we have,
> SSDD, female
> ...


looking healthy pal. Which exotics strains are you running? Ive got a few in my stash, just curious.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 6, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> A Livers Goji ! ? Please say more..


You're a Livers fan, kemosabe?

I got a freebie 10 pack from BB last year, and before running any, gave half the pack to a good amigo [ and if you still haven't popped them, holler at your amigo, amigo ]. Got one girl out of 3 popped, and that smoke is superb by my tastes. So I do the BB spring sale again this year, but no more Livers, but they did hook me up w/ Deep Blues x Livers. Only popping 2, and if either are girlies, they'll be cloned and hit up. Just now decided to pop an IHG RC and AP to donate to the project, since it'll now be an outdoors endeavor.


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Flower Pics!!!
> Okay
> Okay here we go we got some
> View attachment 3701001
> ...


str8 sexiness!! Looks like thw wiz hat is right


JDGreen said:


> Flower Pics!!!
> Okay
> Okay here we go we got some
> View attachment 3701001
> ...


Excellent job w the wiz hat, and the others as well!!! She looks to be performing nicely for ya. 

Btw i just flipped the db the other day. She still heavy on the pineapple?


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 6, 2016)

Goji f2 ras sharpie x wookie15

Pheno#3

Pheno#5
Got a new camera  but geez i sure did pay for it. Not sure when, in the last 2 years, that they decided to start raping the shit outta cell phone buyers. Member when phones were free?? Now theyre $800 drawn out over 2years, smh!

Edit: sorry guys forgot to add that they are at 43 days for these pics. I took them yesterday


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 6, 2016)

I just chopped this SSDD that I was calling a Wizard Hat pheno... do I need another haberdasher, lol!?


----------



## kindnug (Jun 6, 2016)

How long they been in flower?
I like the shape of #5 nugs + curious which will be your fav. smoke between them.


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 6, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Goji f2 ras sharpie x wookie15
> 
> Pheno#3View attachment 3701220
> 
> ...


That stuff looks like some major


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 6, 2016)

Here ya go @JDGreen - heres ur (ssdd x wookie15)'s. They both seem to lean to the ssdd side i think. 

#3 at 7 weeks
 

#7 at 5-6 weeks i think


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 6, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Here ya go @JDGreen - heres ur (ssdd x wookie15)'s. They both seem to lean to the ssdd side i think.
> 
> #3 at 7 weeks
> View attachment 3701250
> ...


Damn im gonna hafta go change my shorts here soon, that's better than porn


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 6, 2016)

kindnug said:


> How long they been in flower?
> I like the shape of #5 nugs + curious which will be your fav. smoke between them.


 im curious as well, to say the least lol. 43 days in


HarryCarey said:


> That stuff looks like some major


bro this strain is the most fire strain i have rn. Visually and olfactorily(lol thats a word i just made up that means-smells) only thing left to test is the smoke. But rn im making plans to fill my garden w it asap.


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 6, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> im curious as well, to say the least lol. 43 days in
> bro this strain is the most fire strain i have rn. Visually and olfactorily(lol thats a word i just made up that means-smells) only thing left to test is the smoke. But rn im making plans to fill my garden w it asap.


The old olfactory senses, lol I've been that high before 

Haha edit: looks wonderful hope I get something beautiful like that out of my mystery seeds


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 6, 2016)

@Amos Otis. Yes sir , In my top 5 of all time . Have a livers strain going right now. Only 1 survived she is outdoors aswell. She took a beating so far but is still chugging along. I myself only have less than handfull of beans also. 

A Bodhi and Livers makes so much sense..


----------



## comptonchuckz (Jun 6, 2016)

Anyone run Black Triangle? Hows the yield and taste on it?


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 6, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> str8 sexiness!! Looks like thw wiz hat is right
> 
> Excellent job w the wiz hat, and the others as well!!! She looks to be performing nicely for ya.
> 
> Btw i just flipped the db the other day. She still heavy on the pineapple?


Shes ALL pineapple smell to.me up until abt week 7.5-8 then she gets a kinda dank sour smell with just abit of pineapple. The trichs are HUGE considering how saty the strain is, its grainy not creamy to the touch. But now at day 64 and is still like 50-60% pineapple 30-40% sour dank and alittle something else i cant quite get, but she comes down tomorrow i think.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 6, 2016)

Time for an up-pot


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 6, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Goji f2 ras sharpie x wookie15
> 
> Pheno#3View attachment 3701220
> 
> ...


pheno 3 is my favorite, excellent work man!


----------



## doniawon (Jun 6, 2016)

Not tryin to whore nutes or ne thing, but has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 6, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Not tryin to whore nutes or ne thing, but has anyone tried this yet?View attachment 3701325


 @Growmau5 is using it, he was going to do half his garden with and the other half without, liked it so much gave it to the entire garden lol. It's in one of his latest YT vids..........


----------



## doniawon (Jun 6, 2016)

Bhp sat dommore cowbelljabba stash


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 6, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> The old olfactory senses, lol I've been that high before
> 
> Haha edit: looks wonderful hope I get something beautiful like that out of my mystery seeds


Dude im so stoked on yr mystery seeds i swear i think about em everyday!! Lmao!!


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 6, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Not tryin to whore nutes or ne thing, but has anyone tried this yet?View attachment 3701325


Bro!!!! That shit is the shit!!!! Love it!! I put i into my aact once in a while and the plants go friggin nuts!!!

Edit: i dnt think my original post accurately emphasized my level of excitement. That mammoth Piss is amaze balls × infinity!!! I can only get samples from my local grow shop. Keep askin whos d i gotta suck to get them to stock it permanently. Guess i dnt got that purdy of a mouth :/


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 6, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Dude im so stoked on yr mystery seeds i swear i think about em everyday!! Lmao!!


Haha well thanks man I actually just started a journal for the little guys


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 6, 2016)

Where can you get the mammoth p?


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 6, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I just chopped this SSDD that I was calling a Wizard Hat pheno... do I need another haberdasher, lol!?


That does look wizard hat"ish" w the pointy tops on the nugs. It dnt really have the downward pointing sugar leafs but that could be environmental i think. Whats the nose like on her?


----------



## doniawon (Jun 6, 2016)

Jabba's stash


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 6, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Where can you get the mammoth p?


http://mammothmicrobes.com/

You'll have to find a distributor it looks like they don't sell from that website


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 6, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Where can you get the mammoth p?


Only place i found is my local shop but they only got samples. Im sure u can prolly order online ive just never tried to, yet. 

Has anyone heard of modern_microbes?


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 6, 2016)

Or growcentia.com, that's the manufacturing company I think


----------



## doniawon (Jun 6, 2016)

Jabberwockyill take a pic of the mammoth p pamphlet one min addys on there shits not cheap


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 6, 2016)

Got it on amazon lol....

No retailers anywhere near me 

Can't wait to work this in


----------



## doniawon (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## doniawon (Jun 6, 2016)

Bhp hp dom keeper


----------



## comptonchuckz (Jun 6, 2016)

H


doniawon said:


> View attachment 3701379 Bhp hp dom keeper


Hows the yield and smell on her bro? Lookin good!!


----------



## doniawon (Jun 6, 2016)

First run but she is no doubt a yielder. Beastmode no stakes needed.. 
Smells like rooly pollys? Weird ass smell but its gonna be fruity I'm thinking.. time will tell

Email [email protected] for mammoth samples..


----------



## doniawon (Jun 6, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Bro!!!! That shit is the shit!!!! Love it!! I put i into my aact once in a while and the plants go friggin nuts!!!
> 
> Edit: i dnt think my original post accurately emphasized my level of excitement. That mammoth Piss is amaze balls × infinity!!! I can only get samples from my local grow shop. Keep askin whos d i gotta suck to get them to stock it permanently. Guess i dnt got that purdy of a mouth :/


I was gonna offer my growshop homies a handy j, but they denied me.. one per customer... assholes lol


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 6, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I was gonna offer my growshop homies a handy j, but they denied me.. one per customer... assholes lol


Who turns down a hand j? [emoji1314][emoji1305]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doniawon (Jun 6, 2016)

Two owners, I would of been skiing! There loss kmog I dunno


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 6, 2016)

Shit id jerk off a mammoth just for some mammoth p


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 6, 2016)

Jungle Spice heat test 6 males. Id say theyre doin quite well given that its been 110°F+ for the past week. Yesterday was 118° and i let em dry to full wilt. They sprang back w minimal if any damage


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 6, 2016)

A little toasty eh?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 6, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Jungle Spice heat test 6 males. Id say theyre doin quite well given that its been 110°F+ for the past week. Yesterday was 118° and i let em dry to full wilt. They sprang back w minimal if any damageView attachment 3701416


Wow,, they handle the heat well.


doniawon said:


> Not tryin to whore nutes or ne thing, but has anyone tried this yet?View attachment 3701325


Found it on fee bay. Holy chit its pricey.. Daaaam!!!


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 6, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Jungle Spice heat test 6 males. Id say theyre doin quite well given that its been 110°F+ for the past week. Yesterday was 118° and i let em dry to full wilt. They sprang back w minimal if any damageView attachment 3701416


I knew it, theyre gunna b great in the heat. Thanx to the advice of @Mad Hamish who i hope is doing well.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 6, 2016)

Still waiting on the bodhi. Getting nervous. Please glc come through. Day 6.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 6, 2016)

Anyone know if/wen some of the blood trait strains r getting released.
The male terps dont really peak.my interest but im sure ill find a few bloods i like.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> or email B/Mrs. B, directly to the source!


Thats ur main way, but cannavore i believe answered on bb, i assume it was the same guy. Cannavore said "yes, he has recieved old packs in those bags with similar numbers tagged in pen"

Nkt a direct quote but basically this^


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 6, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Still waiting on the bodhi. Getting nervous. Please glc come through. Day 6.


Im 99% sure itll come no worries. I belive he ships on monday, wednesday and friday. If its over 10 days them get skeptical.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Im 99% sure itll come no worries. I belive he ships on monday, wednesday and friday. If its over 10 days them get skeptical.


Thanks will keep the faith. Can't wait may skip work tomorrow so I can sit by mail box.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 6, 2016)

M


OutofLEDCloset said:


> Still waiting on the bodhi. Getting nervous. Please glc come through. Day 6.


My order from the 30th was sent out today so you will hear something soon.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 6, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> M
> 
> My order from the 30th was sent out today so you will hear something soon.


Thank you. Now I'm definitely taking tomorrow off.


----------



## comptonchuckz (Jun 6, 2016)

Just requested a sample..good people! Hit em up yall!! Thanks @doniawon


----------



## elkamino (Jun 6, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3701374


Interesting. I was going to ask what's in it but found it at the site instead.

http://mammothmicrobes.com/mammoth-product/ claims that they're 3 PhD soil scientists who've bred specialized, phos-fixing microbes, selecting phenotypes that cycle nutes 30x faster than in natural soils. They say it gives you stronger stems, more roots and 16% yield increase.


Ingredients:
*Soil Amending (active) ingredients* 
Bacteria culture1% 

*Total other (inert) ingredients*
Alfalfa Extract2%
Inactive/Water97%

*GUARANTEED ANALYSIS* 
*Soil Amending IngredientsCFU/mL*
Psuedomonas putida20,000,000
Comamonas testosteroni40,000,000
Citrobacter fruendii60,000,000
Enterobacter cloacae80,000,000
*Total200,000,000* 

For additional information regarding the contents and levels of metals in Mammoth P™ go towww.aapfco.org/metals/htm


----------



## doniawon (Jun 6, 2016)

I just mammoth pissed on all them fuckers hope they double by am


----------



## dredank (Jun 7, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Only place i found is my local shop but they only got samples. Im sure u can prolly order online ive just never tried to, yet.
> 
> Has anyone heard of modern_microbes?


Modern Microbes is great! been running it two years so far and love it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 7, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anyone know if/wen some of the blood trait strains r getting released.
> The male terps dont really peak.my interest but im sure ill find a few bloods i like.


The LA Affie x Dragons Blood was a tough girl to manage. Some herms. One "keeper" pheno that grows so viney she will NEVER support herself. I am running said pheno ATM. Absolute bitch of a lady but the bud... is incredibe. 

If you had to work a whole pack this hard for bud... youd be upset.

My guess is B will take his time having winners re tested etc...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 7, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> The LA Affie x Dragons Blood was a tough girl to manage. Some herms. One "keeper" pheno that grows so viney she will NEVER support herself. I am running said pheno ATM. Absolute bitch of a lady but the bud... is incredibe.
> 
> If you had to work a whole pack this hard for bud... youd be upset.
> 
> My guess is B will take his time having winners re tested etc...


When did your herms show? was it just along the main stem or sacs under buds?

I got some uw black x dragonsblood girls just into flower right now, I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 7, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Bro!!!! That shit is the shit!!!! Love it!! I put i into my aact once in a while and the plants go friggin nuts!!!
> 
> Edit: i dnt think my original post accurately emphasized my level of excitement. That mammoth Piss is amaze balls × infinity!!! I can only get samples from my local grow shop. Keep askin whos d i gotta suck to get them to stock it permanently. Guess i dnt got that purdy of a mouth :/


I beg to differ, I think you have an awful purdy mouth!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 7, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> When did your herms show? was it just along the main stem or sacs under buds?
> 
> I got some uw black x dragonsblood girls just into flower right now, I'll be on the lookout.


Hidden balls under buds mate. Tons of them and really REALLY small. Id guess watch closely from week3... I didnt even catch the first one till it was too late.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 7, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> That does look wizard hat"ish" w the pointy tops on the nugs. It dnt really have the downward pointing sugar leafs but that could be environmental i think. Whats the nose like on her?


Sharp burning incense over what I call a kushy funk... I really don't know what a real kush smells like, LOL! No butter, or berries, but it's pungent, on the verge of eye watering. 

It was in the top 2 smokes in my garden (Alien Rock Candy's the other), until I tested the SSDD x Wookies... now I'm just confused, I love them all, lol!


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 7, 2016)

Got email saying order complete. Hope that means shipped.


----------



## Igntous137 (Jun 7, 2016)

This is my first time running bodhi's gear and I'm liking what I see and smell 

 
Goji og


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 7, 2016)

Igntous137 said:


> This is my first time running bodhi's gear and I'm liking what I see and smell
> 
> View attachment 3701862
> Goji og


Very nice! Hope my Goji is at least that frosty


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 7, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Got email saying order complete. Hope that means shipped.


Yes it has been sent out.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 7, 2016)

limonene said:


> looking healthy pal. Which exotics strains are you running? Ive got a few in my stash, just curious.


Thanks Limo. Just 2x Christmas Cookies and 2x Lightsaber, although I am now down to 1x Lightsaber and will check the Christmas Cookies tonight when lights are on. Aye, I saw your stash pages back, gave me wood haha.


----------



## Crab Pot (Jun 7, 2016)

Anyone know what the avg flowering time is for Dank Sinatra.. About to flower out 6 ladies!


----------



## pnwmystery (Jun 7, 2016)

That Mammoth P stuff is awesome!  Met one of the PhDs behind it, he's an incredibly knowledgeable guy and they have a great staff. Using it in my garden atm also.'

I should have some more pics for you guys soon too. Hmm.


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 7, 2016)

Anyone had the chance to compare Prayer Tower and Lemon Thai Genius?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 7, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hidden balls under buds mate. Tons of them and really REALLY small. Id guess watch closely from week3... I didnt even catch the first one till it was too late.


Dang sorry to hear but thanks for the heads up I appreciate it bigtime!


----------



## comptonchuckz (Jun 7, 2016)

Igntous137 said:


> This is my first time running bodhi's gear and I'm liking what I see and smell
> 
> View attachment 3701862
> Goji og


What she stink like my dude? Had goji og once from a disp. Smell and taste was out of this world unique but lacked a punch..maybe got harvested a bit early..who knows


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 7, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Anyone know what the avg flowering time is for Dank Sinatra.. About to flower out 6 ladies!


Mostly Indy so I'd guess 55-65 days


----------



## limonene (Jun 7, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Thanks Limo. Just 2x Christmas Cookies and 2x Lightsaber, although I am now down to 1x Lightsaber and will check the Christmas Cookies tonight when lights are on. Aye, I saw your stash pages back, gave me wood haha.


haha glad it turned you on lol. If u put any pics of your exotics on this site tag me up please, would love to see em.


----------



## limonene (Jun 7, 2016)

breed bay have an offer on some bodhi gear. Here it is.

anybody ordering Bodhi stock will receive snowqueen freebies,
2 or more packs you also receive GG4 X Apollo 11
multi packs and you get the above plus you also receive Gooey Medicine


I believe the gg4xapollo11 will be a breed bay exclusive. But dont let that tempt any of you haha


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 7, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Anyone know what the avg flowering time is for Dank Sinatra.. About to flower out 6 ladies!


I've heard as short as 7 weeks, but no experience


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 7, 2016)

limonene said:


> breed bay have an offer on some bodhi gear. Here it is.
> 
> anybody ordering Bodhi stock will receive snowqueen freebies,
> 2 or more packs you also receive GG4 X Apollo 11
> ...


Nice to see that Snow Queen is still out there. I got one female out of a freebie 5 pack, and she's been a keeper for a while. I'd love to see some other phenos. Does anyone know why B hasn't released her for sale?


----------



## limonene (Jun 7, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Nice to see that Snow Queen is still out there. I got one female out of a freebie 5 pack, and she's been a keeper for a while. I'd love to see some other phenos. Does anyone know why B hasn't released her for sale?


This is just a guess but because it uses sonics pine queen maybe they agreed only to release it as freebies. He does that with certain other breeders. Ive got a snowqueen keeper too, its been circulating amongst my friends for a while, might need to get her back,


----------



## doniawon (Jun 7, 2016)

Jabbas stash, jabberwocky, mobb boss


----------



## doniawon (Jun 7, 2016)

Day one bloom...lemon lotus, mountain temple moxie lucky slevin adding mothers milk to the group. Losing the table and evening the canopy, tonights to do list!!


----------



## Igntous137 (Jun 7, 2016)

comptonchuckz said:


> What she stink like my dude? Had goji og once from a disp. Smell and taste was out of this world unique but lacked a punch..maybe got harvested a bit early..who knows




At the tip you get this like strawberry cream sweet smell,with a little bit of a funk on the back. I'm definitely going to be running more bodhi.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 7, 2016)

Here's a couple of my rku x ssdd testers. One of them    is growing super fast. It's only a Lil over a week old and the stem is allready almost as thick as some of my clones that have been vegging for 2plus weeks.


----------



## SkunkFunk49 (Jun 7, 2016)

just popped genius thai extreme (lemon thai x a11g f3) got them from great lakes genetics. just a few days in wet paper towel 9 have tails 2 cracked and 1 not cracked yet so good luck so far. hoping to get one with a nice balance.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 7, 2016)

Still waiting on bodhi. This coming down tonight


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 7, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Jungle Spice heat test 6 males. Id say theyre doin quite well given that its been 110°F+ for the past week. Yesterday was 118° and i let em dry to full wilt. They sprang back w minimal if any damageView attachment 3701416


Where can you get these


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 7, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Where can you get these


They were available at greatlakesgenetics. I got them.as i freebies from there for Christmas i believe.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 7, 2016)

so trippy. you can practically see the blood from the outside. only at the top portion of the plant. so I gave it a lil poke to test. 




no blod towards the lower part of the plant.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 8, 2016)

I got reposted 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 8, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> so trippy. you can practically see the blood from the outside. only at the top portion of the plant. so I gave it a lil poke to test.
> 
> View attachment 3702708
> 
> ...


Wait. What happened there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Wait. What happened there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the blood trait that's found in the Blood line. 

Blood weed used to be super popular here in Hawaii. It's probably still pretty popular, but I don't hear about it very often nowadays, though I have a couple friends running Blood crosses.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Wait. What happened there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just poked the stem with a scalpel to see if it had the blood trait because it almost looked like you could see the blood running through the top of the plant.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I got reposted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought that was you when I seen it! That's like getting an oscar!


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jun 8, 2016)

I bet there will be a religious fanatic that calls that blood trait a sign from god. "This is the blood of christ!!"


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 8, 2016)

It's Vampire Kush


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 8, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> I bet there will be a religious fanatic that calls that blood trait a sign from god. "This is the blood of christ!!"


Well that could be used as a good marketing tool 

Instead of imbibing wine.....some the bloody herb of christ! Oh....this could be my path to televangelism!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 8, 2016)

It is anthocyanin, a natural acuring plant pigment. Sometimes plants have enough to tint their sap. It would make a great edible for people with inflammatory problems like arthritis, since anthocyanin is an anti-inflammatory agent.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I got reposted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah when I seen that post, I said I know some guys that got this thing locked up!!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 8, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Hell yeah when I seen that post, I said I know some guys that got this thing locked up!!


You should be warned that my IG has been taken over by my dog Horus sir


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 8, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> That's the blood trait that's found in the Blood line.
> 
> Blood weed used to be super popular here in Hawaii. It's probably still pretty popular, but I don't hear about it very often nowadays, though I have a couple friends running Blood crosses.





D_Urbmon said:


> I just poked the stem with a scalpel to see if it had the blood trait because it almost looked like you could see the blood running through the top of the plant.


That is a fantastic trait. Definitely going to grab some of the dragons blood crosses now lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 8, 2016)

Man I need more f'n space, and its not even to harvest more....just want to pheno hunt and experiment...need some new dick in the dirt Indys too...any suggestions? Want to replace my bubba,and sfv ....my access to clones isn't exactly ideal, can get them, but the source group is hit or miss on mental stability...


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 8, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Man I need more f'n space, and its not even to harvest more....just want to pheno hunt and experiment...need some new dick in the dirt Indys too...any suggestions? Want to replace my bubba,and sfv ....my access to clones isn't exactly ideal, can get them, but the source group is hit or miss on mental stability...


Lol, I'm also an Indy guy and would say that bubba and sfv are going to be hard to replace with anything but clones lol. Double Berry from advanced female seeds was pretty decent if you're looking for something very different that does a good job mellowing you out. Are you looking for a sleeper like the bubba?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol, I'm also an Indy guy and would say that bubba and sfv are going to be hard to replace with anything but clones lol. Double Berry from advanced female seeds was pretty decent if you're looking for something very different that does a good job mellowing you out. Are you looking for a sleeper like the bubba?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, for the sake of fiction, we'll say my broker has garnered a young audience that isn't turned onto the heavy sativas yet...and they're wanting that indy you can't function on....just something to add to the ol' rotation


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 8, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Well, for the sake of fiction, we'll say my broker has garnered a young audience that isn't turned onto the heavy sativas yet...and they're wanting that indy you can't function on....just something to add to the ol' rotation


Some ideas:
Bodhi - ancient og, some Gogi phenos 
Advanced female seeds - ko,double Berry 
Bulldog seeds - oz kush 
Raredankness - gth, Doc's og 
Ihg - animal pie was pretty decent, Noah's ark is looking/smelling like it's going to be heavy 
Bigworm - prime crystal, prime moonshine
Reserva privada - pr og, og 18 have to find the right phenos here. 
Cc(I know not a popular one but if you have the time and space to week through herms/mediocre shit, there is definitely fire in their gear) - pre98 bubba, Larry og, Tahoe og(I don't remember which, but the regs of the Tahoe vs Buddha Tahoe difference is one is an sfv male the other is a king Louis. Fems should be selfed so probably the way I would go), Corleone kush
Tga - Jesus og, ace of spades 
Og raskal - any of his fire alien crosses, white romulan, raskals og 

A couple mentioned have hit or miss gear but the gems you find are really special. Also keep in mind other than Bodhi, bigworm, advanced and ihg, I have not run any of those breeders gear recently. So I don't know if quality control is better or worse at this point. 

Hope there's something in there hays helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks buddy! I've actually got a lot of that in the vault already so at least I've been on the right track...suppose there's no harm in giving a list of my production girls...as this is all speculative conjecture based fiction..  

Clones: SFV and Deathstar

Med-Man...Rockstar Kush, Silver Skunk and Ladybug Bubba probably the most potent plants I've smoked indy wise
Rare Dankl - GTH
Ace- Zamadelica and Golden Tiger
Cannabiogen- Destroyer 
Tga-Chernobyl (Slymer) 

Hoping the SSDD replaces the Chernobyl, its time to retire it, would like the blueberry snow to replace the Silver Skunk 

Ones I can't really replace are Rockstar, Golden Tiger and Destroyer...they are worth their weight in gold as it were...everything else can be moved to headstash or retired...have packs from just about every breeder there...do need to pick up some Big Worm I like what I see there..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 8, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Anyone know what the avg flowering time is for Dank Sinatra.. About to flower out 6 ladies!


When she looks ready wait a week... full fade should be kaleidoscopically spectacular... 7 to 8 weeks mate. She looks done at 6 but hang in there. You wont regret it.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 8, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Thanks buddy! I've actually got a lot of that in the vault already so at least I've been on the right track...suppose there's no harm in giving a list of my production girls...as this is all speculative conjecture based fiction..
> 
> Clones: SFV and Deathstar
> 
> ...


Lol, I think straight indica people a fewer that hybrid or sat Dom, so we tend to end up in the same places haha. I'm about to break into some dvg, cannardo and thug pug gear to see if there's anything heavy in there. Can't suggest anything yet though as I haven't finished any of them out lol. 

Cuts I would suggest if you want to do some search work: gods gift, crystal blue, La con, sour kush(old headband cut), romulan. All great for appetite, sleep, pain, etc. pretty standard Indy couchlock with the exception of headband. But there's enough in there that I'd suggest it anyway and the original cut got me fucking confused when I would smoke it lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 8, 2016)

SkunkFunk49 said:


> just popped genius thai extreme (lemon thai x a11g f3) got them from great lakes genetics. just a few days in wet paper towel 9 have tails 2 cracked and 1 not cracked yet so good luck so far. hoping to get one with a nice balance.


I'm trying to hunt down this strain! 

Good luck Skunk Funk!! Throw up some pictures when you got them!


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 8, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Well, for the sake of fiction, we'll say my broker has garnered a young audience that isn't turned onto the heavy sativas yet...and they're wanting that indy you can't function on....just something to add to the ol' rotation


Surely that Dank Sinatra (being discussed right now) would fit the bill. No narrow leaf influence at all. Stone 'em stupid.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 8, 2016)

Don't know if this was posted but got me wanting to make an IG just to enter lol


----------



## thezephyr (Jun 8, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I just poked the stem with a scalpel to see if it had the blood trait because it almost looked like you could see the blood running through the top of the plant.





kmog33 said:


> That is a fantastic trait. Definitely going to grab some of the dragons blood crosses now lol.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





1kemosabe said:


> It is anthocyanin, a natural acuring plant pigment. Sometimes plants have enough to tint their sap. It would make a great edible for people with inflammatory problems like arthritis, since anthocyanin is an anti-inflammatory agent.


anyone know where I can get this cross? or is it only available as a tester currently? I got a sticker for bodhi's dragonsblood or dragonsoul strain with one of my recent orders, but don't see it listed on glg or greenline. I'm really interested in using this strain for raw juicing and smoothies. a few of my charas plant seeds are likely to show this trait, but it would probably be an extended pheno hunt to find it in a landrace.
I'm currently using some surprisingly nice moxie og plants for juicing.


side note, anybody have experience with the prayer tower indica? i have seeds for the sativa version and I'm wondering how different it is. I've found thai genetics have been really successful for inflammation and stomach problems, but I prefer smoking indicas.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 8, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> anyone know where I can get this cross? or is it only available as a tester currently? I got a sticker for bodhi's dragonsblood or dragonsoul strain with one of my recent orders, but don't see it listed on glg or greenline. I'm really interested in using this strain for raw juicing and smoothies. a few of my charas plant seeds are likely to show this trait, but it would probably be an extended pheno hunt to find it in a landrace.
> I'm currently using some surprisingly nice moxie og plants for juicing.
> View attachment 3703000
> 
> side note, anybody have experience with the prayer tower indica? i have seeds for the sativa version and I'm wondering how different it is. I've found thai genetics have been really successful for inflammation and stomach problems, but I prefer smoking indicas.


I can't help you out much with your inquiry, but I am very interested to hear about your charas plant. I read about some Indian charas flowers/hash a long time ago and have always been interested in finding out more about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't know if this was posted but got me wanting to make an IG just to enter lol
> 
> View attachment 3703005


man the beanho inside of me wants to real bad but since it is outdoor I am going to have to refrain myself from entering so the pack goes to someone who may actually run them outdo'.



thezephyr said:


> anyone know where I can get this cross? or is it only available as a tester currently? I got a sticker for bodhi's dragonsblood or dragonsoul strain with one of my recent orders, but don't see it listed on glg or greenline. I'm really interested in using this strain for raw juicing and smoothies. a few of my charas plant seeds are likely to show this trait, but it would probably be an extended pheno hunt to find it in a landrace.
> I'm currently using some surprisingly nice moxie og plants for juicing.
> View attachment 3703000
> 
> side note, anybody have experience with the prayer tower indica? i have seeds for the sativa version and I'm wondering how different it is. I've found thai genetics have been really successful for inflammation and stomach problems, but I prefer smoking indicas.


This one is only currently available in testing but Bodhi has released the straight up Dragonsblood Hashplant (Hawaiian Sativa x 88 g13/hp) at GLG and possibly other vendors. And I'm guessing even more of the straight up Dragonblood will show the blood trait than a cross. I haven't done the poke test on all of them yet but it seems like about 1/3 have the blood trait just from eyeing it.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 8, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> man the beanho inside of me wants to real bad but since it is outdoor I am going to have to refrain myself from entering so the pack goes to someone who may actually run them outdo'.


When I win these I'll make sure they go to one of you guys


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 8, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> anyone know where I can get this cross? or is it only available as a tester currently? I got a sticker for bodhi's dragonsblood or dragonsoul strain with one of my recent orders, but don't see it listed on glg or greenline. I'm really interested in using this strain for raw juicing and smoothies. a few of my charas plant seeds are likely to show this trait, but it would probably be an extended pheno hunt to find it in a landrace.
> I'm currently using some surprisingly nice moxie og plants for juicing.
> View attachment 3703000
> 
> side note, anybody have experience with the prayer tower indica? i have seeds for the sativa version and I'm wondering how different it is. I've found thai genetics have been really successful for inflammation and stomach problems, but I prefer smoking indicas.


I don't see them anywhere at this time.
They might pop up on Instagram.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 8, 2016)

They were at GLG in the previous couple months looks like they recently sold out. SHOE might be the next best bet.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 8, 2016)

DragonsBlood and Tigers Milk listed up for sale at Breedbay right now!


Get it while it's HOT HOT HOT!




might be a couple other semi-rares too!



like Strawberry Blockhead x Aruba... this seems ultra rare.

"i made the strawberry blockhead mid 2000's, from rez strawberry diesel first release and sol blockhead...

the aruba is a landrace line from the island of aruba near Venezuela....


the line was created in 2012 as a quick sativa outdoor line.

[email protected] has a nice outdoor test grow here on the site...

not too many made....

could be a nice indoor line as well, but has only been tested outdoors..."


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 8, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> You should be warned that my IG has been taken over by my dog Horus sir


He's a photogenic chap from th looks


----------



## Crab Pot (Jun 8, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> When she looks ready wait a week... full fade should be kaleidoscopically spectacular... 7 to 8 weeks mate. She looks done at 6 but hang in there. You wont regret it.



Kaleidoscopically spectacular!! I'll definitely take your advice buddy. Hope there is a keeper within them. I'll post pics of the flowers.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 8, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> He's a photogenic chap from th looks


He's got a lot of bitches  Sometimes he'll wander off to the neighbors, they have a lot of dogs...all girls...he is the pack leader i guess...he does alright for a little doughboy!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 8, 2016)

Dirty Ortega at BBay too.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 8, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Dirty Ortega at BBay too.


Is that Sanchez's cousin? /drumroll


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 8, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> When I win these I'll make sure they go to one of you guys


Totally Approps


----------



## jtp92 (Jun 8, 2016)

Does bodhis angelica have any auto in it because I grow out side and all my plants r in direct sun all day and I have 2 females starting to flower and I just ripped a male out of the garden?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 8, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> Does bodhis angelica have any auto in it because I grow out side and all my plants r in direct sun all day and I have 2 females starting to flower and I just ripped a male out of the garden?


Where are you located/when did you plant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtp92 (Jun 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Where are you located/when did you plant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can tell u I'm very close to Kentucky and I planted in April the plants are not that old


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 8, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> I can tell u I'm very close to Kentucky and I planted in April the plants are not that old


I dknt know the season out there. But where in at in ca what is happening to you will happen if you plant before mid-end of May. How long are your days right now near ky?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtp92 (Jun 8, 2016)

F


kmog33 said:


> I dknt know the season out there. But where in at in ca what is happening to you will happen if you plant before mid-end of May. How long are your days right now near ky?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From 6am to about 9pm and plants around here usually dont show the sex till about the end of July


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 8, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> F
> From 6am to about 9pm and plants around here usually dont show the sex till about the end of July


Yeah maybe planted a bit early or plants didn't adjust/harden correctly. I've had similar things happen sometimes. Your best bet is to throw a few more seeds out and get a backup started. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtp92 (Jun 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah maybe planted a bit early or plants didn't adjust/harden correctly. I've had similar things happen sometimes. Your best bet is to throw a few more seeds out and get a backup started.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were started outside not all of them flowered just 3 of them


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 8, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> They were started outside not all of them flowered just 3 of them


It happens sometimes. It could be a lot of things ranging from soil composition to the strain just not liking it outside. Good thing you've got some going strong anyway. I would still throw seeds out to make up for the flowering ones. There's always a chance they'll reveg as well if they're flowering this early so you have some options as far as what you can do. But it's not like they'll instantly revert so I wouldn't rely n them for your yield. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtp92 (Jun 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It happens sometimes. It could be a lot of things ranging from soil composition to the strain just not liking it outside. Good thing you've got some going strong anyway. I would still throw seeds out to make up for the flowering ones. There's always a chance they'll reveg as well if they're flowering this early so you have some options as far as what you can do. But it's not like they'll instantly revert so I wouldn't rely n them for your yield.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long does it take a plant to reveg


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 8, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> How long does it take a plant to reveg


Ime at least 2 weeks. Males sometimes won't/are harder to reveg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForRealz (Jun 8, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> They were started outside not all of them flowered just 3 of them


IMHO: Unless there has been some stressor(s) you have not indicated, it's most certainly the genetics b/c (1) you started them outside (no chance for light schedule confusion). (2) April is most certainly Not too early for your location. (3) 9 hours of darkness should absolutely not trigger sexual expression (based on fact that balls are only now beginning to open, switch had to have occurred no later than 2 weeks-ish ago). (4) only a portion of them are showing early sexual expression w/o photoperiod trigger (seems to reduce likelihood of environmental stress to me).


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 8, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> I can tell u I'm very close to Kentucky and I planted in April the plants are not that old


Hi Neighbor!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 8, 2016)

How about that, we got medical in the suckeye state


----------



## Worcester (Jun 8, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> How about that, we got medical in the suckeye state


Thanks for the update...I lived in Columbus for almost 20 years...Go Bucks!!!


----------



## kindnug (Jun 8, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> I can tell u I'm very close to Kentucky and I planted in April the plants are not that old


Start seeds ~may 1st, put clones out june 1st.


----------



## jtp92 (Jun 8, 2016)

Cl


Phatlewtz said:


> How about that, we got medical in the suckeye state


Close but not close enough I'm not a flat lander


----------



## jtp92 (Jun 8, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Start seeds ~may 1st, put clones out june 1st.


R u on the east coast


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 8, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Start seeds ~may 1st, put clones out june 1st.


This is my schedule as well. I don't think kys grow season is that far off of ours(about equidistant to equator). And April most certainly is too early to plant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 8, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Im in an even more northern latitude than KY...frost warnings permitting, mid-April from seed on numerous occasions with Zero issue...FWIW


Ime a lot of the time it's ok to plants seeds in April, but sometimes they go straight to flower. Indica strains are more likely to do this. If I wait til may I have no problems at all. Again, this is just my experience. If they've outgrown their containers(if they're in pots) that may also be a contributor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 8, 2016)

Yea I was gonna say the same April too early. Daylight hours only about 12-13 hours. Longest day isn't until June


----------



## genuity (Jun 8, 2016)

I wish my Lil outdoor plants was flowering already, shit send me them flowering times...I can use them.


----------



## SkunkFunk49 (Jun 8, 2016)

the bbhp my buddy grew was hp dom. it had a mild but good bb/sweet taste and was real heavy couch lock i mean real heavy very good


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 8, 2016)

Yo bros...

Anybody flowering out those nl#6xappy yet???


----------



## ForRealz (Jun 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> And April most certainly is too early to plant.





kmog33 said:


> Ime a lot of the time it's ok to plants seeds in April...


Your world, boss, Im just living in it.

Yeah, I really dont know anything about April, May, etc...my prior posts were pure conjecture and only hypotheses...

Im but a simple birding enthusiast, collector of bird seed.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 8, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> If you're following (account private) @meangenefrommendocino (head breeder of Aficionado) on IG you should check out his beautiful outdoor plant that he Planted Mid-March, twas started from Seed, it's located in NorCal, and already over 5ft tall !
> 
> Someone probably forgot to tell him April is too early, nevermind March! Wait, is Mendo County at a higher latitude than...hmm?


I lived/grew in Mendo for a few years. We planted same schedule. I know a lot of guys up there planted earlier using supplemental light. Real monsters lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 8, 2016)

And if you read my posts you see I said a lot of the time it'll be fine, but with some strains/plants they just don't stay in veg. It also depends on daily exposure/location etc. it's not usually just one thing that throws them into flower early. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForRealz (Jun 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> And if you read my posts you see I said a lot of the time it'll be fine


www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1214#post-12671727



kmog33 said:


> ...I don't think kys grow season is that far off of ours(about equidistant to equator).
> 
> And April most certainly is too early to plant.


Look, brother, I don't want to argue with you, Ive come to like you, Im not trying to be difficult, and Im not trying to hate. I only quoted you b/c you quoted me...

I simply wanted to share what I KNOW, people can choose to believe me if they like. I dont think people who might have only read "mid-May or June" and believed that timeline...that their outdoor season should be limited to a start of mid-May or June when I know it can begin much earlier. <--That's it, man, no more, no less.

Forgive me if Ive been snarky, sometimes I let emotion enter play when Im certain of what I've seen.

ETA:


----------



## kindnug (Jun 9, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> R u on the east coast


Parents are in NC, not too close to kentucky.
The schedule is the same tho.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 9, 2016)

Had some fire come outta Charlotte  a few years ago that was.


kindnug said:


> Parents are in NC, not too close to kentucky.
> The schedule is the same tho.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 9, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1214#post-12671727
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can plant seeds directly outdoor in April, but on the east it's a gamble whether they will flower in mid-june or the normal season.

They can be started indoors a month+ early (2-3 ft already) + planted outdo on May 1st.
I meant put out seed plants on May 1st, not start seeds then(my bad).
It is a safe time to plant/sow outdoors for a normal season.
I also mimick outdoor light hours until May 1st so they don't get shocked.

I grow outdoors every year for over 15 years...I don't know shit


----------



## kindnug (Jun 9, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Had some fire come outta Charlotte  a few years ago that was.


Wrong side of the state, I was born on the coast.(TI)
Lots of fire grown in-state, doesn't matter which side your on.

Most shit moved in NC is bunk from legal states that wouldn't sell tho.
They bringing that loud with 0 trich + smells that never translate to flavor.
Still have to grow yourself to get consistent dank bud there.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm begining to like indoors even more after watching you guys dispute planting times for different places. All I gotta do is decide the day I wont be too lazy to plant some seed.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 9, 2016)

Outdoor reveg is a nightmare, so I do everything possible to avoid it.

Expect strange looking buds + much lower yields, unless it completely reveg's b4 Aug(unlikely)


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 9, 2016)

Yo @D_Urbmon , u on instagram? I feel like im already following u cuz i thought i saw ur jabbas on a profile


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 9, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Had some fire come outta Charlotte  a few years ago that was.


If it was after 2013 I bet it was mine!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 9, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yo @D_Urbmon , u on instagram? I feel like im already following u cuz i thought i saw ur jabbas on a profile


Are you following my dog horus on IG? he's got the hard to find IG Handle of "Phatlewtz"


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 9, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1214#post-12671727
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kmog33 said:


> Ime a lot of the time it's ok to plants seeds in April, but sometimes they go straight to flower. Indica strains are more likely to do this. If I wait til may I have no problems at all. Again, this is just my experience. If they've outgrown their containers(if they're in pots) that may also be a contributor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





kmog33 said:


> It happens sometimes. It could be a lot of things ranging from soil composition to the strain just not liking it outside. Good thing you've got some going strong anyway. I would still throw seeds out to make up for the flowering ones. There's always a chance they'll reveg as well if they're flowering this early so you have some options as far as what you can do. But it's not like they'll instantly revert so I wouldn't rely n them for your yield.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean, you took one line out of context and ignored everything else I had written. So if you're not trying to argue, don't. I never stated you were wrong or got sarcastic about the posts, trying to use other people's gardens as a way to prove my point. I said "a lot of the time" and "from my experience". You can't seem to get past the fact that some peoples experience, a lot of people's experience in this case, may differ from yours. I don't really get it, if you had actually read the entirety of the content of the posts I had written, rather than just the one sentence(that I still standby, as at my opinion and is shared by quite a lot of growers in my area now in so cal as well as NorCal where I used to live) to focus on, you may even see that i wasn't arguing with you a my all, I was giving a different experience, from a different location, to add to a subject that someone else had posted about. You're here posting about some other guys plant that he planted mid March. So what?. If I show you 100 of my plants that flowered as soon as I put them outside in March, does that prove I am right? No, it proves that Ime, that is what tends to happen. Your posting with a source of proof isn't even from your experience. You posted some other guys private ig. So sorry to keep this going, but you claim you don't want to argue, but it seems from your posting, that that is exactly what you're going for. 

It's all anecdotal anyhow which is the funniest part. So there's no real argument in the first place. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doniawon (Jun 9, 2016)

Lil before n after .. trim time .whoohoo


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 9, 2016)

kindnug said:


> You can plant seeds directly outdoor in April, but on the east it's a gamble whether they will flower in mid-june or the normal season.
> 
> They can be started indoors a month+ early (2-3 ft already) + planted outdo on May 1st.
> I meant put out seed plants on May 1st, not start seeds then(my bad).
> ...


It's the same out here. You can do it and might be alright. But kind of a crap shoot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 9, 2016)

And @ForRealz I'm not trying to hate either, you're a great community member and you contribute a lot of valuable info. Just stating there's a difference in our experience/opinions here. It's all anecdotal anyhow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doniawon (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## doniawon (Jun 9, 2016)

Jabba


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 9, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yo @D_Urbmon , u on instagram? I feel like im already following u cuz i thought i saw ur jabbas on a profile


I am on IG but I don't think I have posted the jabbas. Mostly hash on my IG.

@irie_iwe


----------



## indican3 (Jun 9, 2016)

found some Lion's Milk. Hope to get a male, what's the male/female ratio generally?


----------



## numberfour (Jun 9, 2016)

limonene said:


> breed bay have an offer on some bodhi gear. Here it is.
> 
> anybody ordering Bodhi stock will receive snowqueen freebies,
> 2 or more packs you also receive GG4 X Apollo 11
> ...


Limo or anyone, whats the score with Breedbay? I set up an account over a month ago and still no confirmation email.

So the Fat Cherry x SSDD testers ...thought I had lost #6 the other week, past few days she / he has come right round . That means 10 out of 10 are up. Nice one Bodhi 

#6 bottom right
 

Top row #1 - 5
Bottom row #6 - 10
 

 

Check out the heart shaped cotyledon on #4


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 9, 2016)

indican3 said:


> found some Lion's Milk. Hope to get a male, what's the male/female ratio generally?


50/50.


but when working with such a small sample size of 11 or less seeds, anything can happen.


----------



## limonene (Jun 9, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Limo or anyone, whats the score with Breedbay? I set up an account over a month ago and still no confirmation email.
> 
> So the Fat Cherry x SSDD testers ...thought I had lost #6 the other week, past few days she / he has come right round . That means 10 out of 10 are up. Nice one Bodhi
> 
> ...


You probably won't get a confirmation email, just try and log in. If it doesn't work let me know and I will mention it to the powers that be. He manually checks all new accounts to check you aren't trying to sell Viagra or Russian brides.


----------



## limonene (Jun 9, 2016)

My one bbhp the leafy pheno shot nanners galore again on the 2nd run. Smells great though. The other pheno, which I think is the keeper is so dense, maybe densest I've ever seen And is looking great with 10 days to go.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 9, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I am on IG but I don't think I have posted the jabbas. Mostly hash on my IG.
> 
> @irie_iwe


Yuuup thats it sir. Quality hash my friend. Very supreme.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 9, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yuuup thats it sir. Quality hash my friend. Very supreme.


Thanks bro! <3

I need to start posting more. I've nearly abandoned it.


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 9, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks bro! <3
> 
> I need to start posting more. I've nearly abandoned it.


I like hash porn. Keep it coming


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 9, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Limo or anyone, whats the score with Breedbay? I set up an account over a month ago and still no confirmation email.


I had trouble recently with registering and just messaged the admins. They fixed everything pronto.


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 9, 2016)

5/5 bodhi mysteries making roots.


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> And @ForRealz I'm not trying to hate either, you're a great community member and you contribute a lot of valuable info. Just stating there's a difference in our experience/opinions here. It's all anecdotal anyhow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure what to think of you and @ForRealz arguing in coherent English and grammar and being nice and shit. This is most unlike internet forums  You guys smoke a lot of weed or something?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 9, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> I'm not sure what to think of you and @ForRealz arguing in coherent English and grammar and being nice and shit. This is most unlike internet forums  You guys smoke a lot of weed or something?


You're just in the Bodhi thread . A thread where most of us actually get along... Most of the time anyway lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 9, 2016)

Coolest corner on the whole web right here this thread.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 9, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. This is why I've hung around this forum for years, so many helpful cannaminded people. And to keep it Bodhi related, my profile pic is a quick shot of some Prayer Tower from last year(poorky trimmed so hush lol) Can't wait to get back to that pack this fall/winter


I had a pack of indica prayer tower and I recently got the sativa version. Could you tell me about the sativa version? It sounds like you liked it well. I have a pack on hand and I am having a little trouble deciding on what I want to pop next...

I have 5x SSDD
Bingo Pajama
Prayer Tower

Crockett's Tangie
RP's Sour Kush & Kandy Kush
A few others but not really planning on them anytime soon...


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 9, 2016)

James bean having a June special, check it out.

Here's my dilemma though, doin math on bean buys, I can no longer justify TGA, I don't think. I just want some of those flavors, any bodhi replacement suggestions?


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jun 9, 2016)

Well I'm not sure where you plan to buy them but some seed banks have discount codes. A 20% discount might make them a little more economically sound.


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 9, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> Well I'm not sure where you plan to buy them but some seed banks have discount codes. A 20% discount might make them a little more economically sound.


That's true, I planned on going from JBC to get in on the June promo for both breeders. I'm unaware of a discount code for JBC


----------



## doniawon (Jun 9, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> James bean having a June special, check it out.
> 
> Here's my dilemma though, doin math on bean buys, I can no longer justify TGA, I don't think. I just want some of those flavors, any bodhi replacement suggestions?


47.50 for a bean, man WTF lol


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 9, 2016)

Hahahaha that's what I'm saying yo. Lol yes I write Like a 6 year old crack head


----------



## doniawon (Jun 9, 2016)

So my uncle is battling stage 5 prostate cancer and he is using cannabis to help aid his fight.

Can someone point me to bohdi's email, I'm hopeing to score some cbd strains.
Also I'm looking for info on sublinguals and suppositories?.. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 9, 2016)

doniawon said:


> So my uncle is battling stage 5 prostate cancer and he is using cannabis to help aid his fight.
> 
> Can someone point me to bohdi's email, I'm hopeing to score some cbd strains.
> Also I'm looking for info on sublinguals and suppositories?..
> Thanks in advance.


Pm sent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doniawon (Jun 9, 2016)

Got it!!
Thanks again kmog
An da herb mon.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 9, 2016)

Wait is over got some Buddha's hand. GLC came through.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 9, 2016)

Any advice on starting beans? I'm a rockwool guy.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 9, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Any advice on starting beans? I'm a rockwool guy.


I'm into aeroponics/nft and I use soil-less mix for seeds, then clone into my aero set up, if they're keepers.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 9, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Any advice on starting beans? I'm a rockwool guy.


Put the beans into your rockwool + add water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Put the beans into your rockwool + add water.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks was thinking same. Should I put under light?


----------



## dredank (Jun 9, 2016)

Anyone got pics of clusterfunk?, isnt CF chem 91 x 88g13hp and chem kesey chem91 skunkVA x 88g13hp? have anyone flowered out chem keseys already? should i just wait for more chem kesey to come in or get the clusterunk?


----------



## dredank (Jun 9, 2016)

also is NDNguy around these days? i traded with him around 06 for some of his g13 crosses. and trying to see if he still has any of the gear i traded


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jun 10, 2016)

Does anyone know if that 88g13hp is just that or a cross of g13 and a hashplant? I've heard of g13 and hashplant before I knew anything about bodhi but never heard them combined until I ran into the bodhi-verse. Just wondering anyways, not a big deal to me either way.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Put the beans into your rockwool + add water.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Lex Talioniss said:


> Does anyone know if that 88g13hp is just that or a cross of g13 and a hashplant? I've heard of g13 and hashplant before I knew anything about bodhi but never heard them combined until I ran into the bodhi-verse. Just wondering anyways, not a big deal to me either way.


Yes its g13 x hash plant....hp dom 
Originally made by ndnguy. 
Others did/do have access to g13hp.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks @JDGreen.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 10, 2016)

dredank said:


> Anyone got pics of clusterfunk?, isnt CF chem 91 x 88g13hp and chem kesey chem91 skunkVA x 88g13hp? have anyone flowered out chem keseys already? should i just wait for more chem kesey to come in or get the clusterunk?


I heard the clusterfunk mom was more sour deisel like and the kesey mom was.more skunku og like. But thats really the only.difference, bodhi was under the impression that the clusterfunk mom was the original but it came to.light it was not and them he obtained the original skink.va and made chem.kesey


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 10, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> Thanks @JDGreen.


https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/hazeman-seeds-88-g-13-hashplant/prod_3928.html


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jun 10, 2016)

@JDGreen are those f2's then since the originals were ndnguys?


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 10, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> @JDGreen are those f2's then since the originals were ndnguys?


I believe yes ndnguy was the original breeder and creator of the g13hp. Thats my understanding. No experience just hear say.

I dont know if they r f2 or if ndnguy gave the g13 and hp male and female to breed. Idk


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 10, 2016)

NDNguy developed 88g13hp from an original pack bred by Nevil (not sure if it was under Seed Bank or Sensi) in the 80's and just kept the line alive down the years (IBL). The g13 x hp available today (as Mr. Nice) from Sensi Seeds is not the same. I can't tell if Nevil took his plants with him or the original G13 was lost.

I guess the NDNguy 88g13hp has a very famous male and that is what was gifted to Bodhi and used in all his crosses.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jun 10, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> NDNguy developed 88g13hp from an original pack bred by Nevil (not sure if it was under Seed Bank or Sensi) in the 80's and just kept the line alive down the years (IBL). The g13 x hp available today (as Mr. Nice) from Sensi Seeds is not the same. I can't tell if Nevil took his plants with him or the original G13 was lost.
> 
> I guess the NDNguy 88g13hp has a very famous male and that is what was gifted to Bodhi and used in all his crosses.


I believe Bodhi was gifted beans and hunted his own males.. I don't think hes ever released crosses with males that he hasn't hunted himself... I could always be wrong of course..


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I believe Bodhi was gifted beans and hunted his own males.. I don't think hes ever released crosses with males that he hasn't hunted himself... I could always be wrong of course..


Ah, yes, I have not found anything that confirms if he was gifted beans or a cut. So you could definitely be right.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 10, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I believe Bodhi was gifted beans and hunted his own males.. I don't think hes ever released crosses with males that he hasn't hunted himself... I could always be wrong of course..


I believe this is what i heard that he has sourced that male. Originally it was g13 dom, i believe then due to the deadly g ,as it was known, being to dominant in crosses a new hp dom male is ursed in ALL g13hp crosses EXCEPT nibiru the sensi star cross.


----------



## jtp92 (Jun 10, 2016)

just a up date I had some plants start to flower idk y but had to rip out 2 males some r doing great as the one in the picture is killing it I can only hope this one is a female so I can get a good yield from her happy growing everyone


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jun 10, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I believe this is what i heard that he has sourced that male. Originally it was g13 dom, i believe then due to the deadly g ,as it was known, being to dominant in crosses a new hp dom male is ursed in ALL g13hp crosses EXCEPT nibiru the sensi star cross.


Bingo, thanks for the specifics Jader, not my strong suit.


----------



## HeadyYonder (Jun 10, 2016)

Mustanit'studFarm said:


> I had a pack of indica prayer tower and I recently got the sativa version. Could you tell me about the sativa version? It sounds like you liked it well. I have a pack on hand and I am having a little trouble deciding on what I want to pop next...
> 
> I have 5x SSDD
> Bingo Pajama
> ...


Well for what it's worth I'd run the Bingo Pajama. It was very nice though, don't get me wrong. But I didn't find the "high octane wake and bake" pheno. I ran five, had two females, two males..... and do not stone me here guys, I love Bodhi.... a herm. Week three she threwout some balls so she got the chop. A lot of the lemon Thai came through on the taste, but the nose was more chemmy. I definitely liked her and will run her again this fall. Oh, and the stretch wasn't anything wild, just about 2x on all the phenos but one that almost tripled. Good smoke all around, but I prefer Silver Hazes and Kali Mist type sativa highs and this just was some good ol feel good herb, good vibes, just not what I was looking for..... but that's what the rest of the packs for, right?


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 10, 2016)

I'll clear up some " bad info " .... Bodhi received seeds just like others ( mota rebel, hazeman etc ... )

_... " Thats nots Nevs cross its mine and a friend who went by the name of swampy,sorry but somehow it just got known as G13/BSH when it is actually G13/HP 1988 x Crays Hawiian Butterscotch not reffermans he had nothing to do with the plant cray did it. This cross has been out there goiing on seven years now to F4 on my part and farther on swampys part so its not some new cross nevil did ok glad to clear this up for yya fellows we handed out thousand of these to med people becase it works for pain and other things,the 1988 G13/HP i have we call Ghash and motarebel has made several med crosses with it that aare fire if peeps want to know and grow some dank ass buud for meds or rec "_ ..... *NDNGuy

( grape stomper( gage green cut ) x 88g13/hash ) ~Hazeman*


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> View attachment 3704666
> View attachment 3704667


Man that yield quote is garbage for a three month cycle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey @SpiderDude! The quote you have from NDNguy, is that not in reference to the _G13/HP 1988 x Crays Hawiian Butterscotch_? From what I could tell he was not discussing the 1988 G13/HP.


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 10, 2016)

ndnguys/swamps g13/hash line is not pure , it has Crays Hawiian Butterscotch in it .... notice how he talks about working it further then gifting seeds.

i pulled this quote from mag' in a thread about g13/hash. ask bodhi, mota rebel or ndnguy himself ~


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 10, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> ndnguys/swamps g13 was not pure , it has _Crays Hawiian Butterscotch in it .... _


Oh, is that what he was saying? It certainly doesn't seem like it. "_G13*/HP *1988 x Crays Hawiian Butterscotch"_

Do you have a link to the original forum this was posted in? I've seen it quoted elsewhere but was curious about the original post. 

PS. I hope I don't seem argumentative, just love strain researching!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm pretty sure in that ICmag drama Bodhi stated that he's never used a male that he didn't hunt from seed himself.


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 10, 2016)

man, if you type in g13/hash crays hawiian icmag into google, then search forum post. i'm not doing that again. i had posted this quote in my own post in another forum i made when i was showing my hazeman. i have no link , sorry ....

but the quote did come from a thread from like 2005 or 2006.


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 10, 2016)

no bodhi was given seeds and he found his own males from tons of ndnguys seeds he was gifted, but ndnguys line is an ibl f4 and beyond and thats the reason its so dominant like a landrace ibl. him and swampy work this line for a long time, like old breeders used to do in the old days. mota rebels, hazemans, bodhis g13/ hash all look the same ( crosses ) because of the g13 side of things.

the original g13/hash from the seed bank was pure indica cross - indy x indy -

notice in the original post from the seed bank, original g13/hash was a 45 day flowering period. ndnguys also has a sativa look in leaf structure and is not a 45 day plant because of this. but, i bet the original g13/hash plant they used was killer.

either way its a great dad for breeding. it really does not matter what it was crossed with ( butterscotch ) because once you start back crossing into the original g13/hash it becomes more of a pur g13/hash dominate anyhow ~


*** ps - hazeman does have keyplays original stomper cut as they were partners for a short time. hazeman might be an ass but boy he has some really good breeding stock. his shit is legit.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 10, 2016)

Yes just found it in that thread . page 744

"FOR THE RECORD: I’ve never used a male that i have not hand selected my self from seeds I’ve popped."


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 10, 2016)

As much incorrect info as correct in these last few pages... 

If you know ndnguy (n8tive), then you'll also know that he still gifts out pure ghash... No butterscotch Hawaiian added.


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 10, 2016)

then get him in this thread then. i know i'm correct as swampy started the work if we are getting technical, not ndnguy.

and show him his own quote that i posted and ask him.. or better yet, ask bodhi himself on breedbay, then get back to us with bodhi's understanding on topic at hand. but make sure you show bodhi the quote i dropped from icmag.


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 10, 2016)

Cannabis genetics and the internet crack me up. Nothing is simple


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 10, 2016)

@coolkid.02
*
NDNGuy is not pleased with the buddepotfiasco, between him and swampy, rip, they were not to be sold. I see what Hazeman is doing also, again, he might have some permission to do it, but its not the wishes of the originator.* And anybody that would use Yak's Blue God as a building block for his blue Bubba leaves much to be desired, imho, lol. Many think Hazeman is the new and improved Rushman, lol, just rumors you hear. I"ve had Yak's gear, just reg ole pollen chucked stuff.. And again, as I pointed out in the *Coopdog's* *Indian Warrior thread, NDN's pre88GHP has Cray's butterscotch hawaiin in it*, not reefermans.

Here is the quote once again, for clarification, lol,".....

_"Thats nots Nevs cross its mine and a friend who went by the name of swampy,sorry but somehow it just got known as G13/BSH when it is actually G13/HP 1988 x Crays Hawiian Butterscotch not reffermans he had nothing to do with the plant cray did it. This cross has been out there goiing on seven years now to F4 on my part and farther on swampys part so its not some new cross nevil did ok glad to clear this up for yya fellows we handed out thousand of these to med people becase it works for pain and other things,the 1988 G13/HP i have we call Ghash and motarebel has made several med crosses with it that aare fire if peeps want to know and grow some dank ass buud for meds or rec_ " ......*ndnguy*"

So it looks like to me, NDN's Ghash got renamed Free Leonard, with a lil jig on the genetics descriptor also.


http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/170762-post954.html

http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/6-breeders-support-information/6280-dr-greenthumbs-g13-96.html


----------



## thezephyr (Jun 10, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Im but a simple birding enthusiast, collector of bird seed.


as am I...
birds have eaten all the unpopped seeds I've planted outdoor recently lol.




MustangStudFarm said:


> I had a pack of indica prayer tower and I recently got the sativa version. Could you tell me about the sativa version? It sounds like you liked it well. I have a pack on hand and I am having a little trouble deciding on what I want to pop next...


hey man not to distract from your question, but how was the indica prayer tower? I was thinking if it had a good structure it could be a useful breeding tool to tame some lanky landrace thai for indoor growth and maybe a faster outdoor season as well. I like the idea of a 50/50 sativa indica cross that still maintains like 70 percent thai genetics.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 10, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> as am I...
> birds have eaten all the unpopped seeds I've planted outdoor recently lol.


Hey man they are super nutritious for hoo-mans too! contains all efa's in the perfect ratio required for humans. tons of protein, amino acids, fiber, calcium, iron and more!

I eat hemp seed every day but sometimes I pop my shitty freebies in my mouth haha


----------



## thezephyr (Jun 10, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Hey man they are super nutritious for hoo-mans too! contains all efa's in the perfect ratio required for humans. tons of protein, amino acids, fiber, calcium, iron and more!
> 
> I eat hemp seed every day but sometimes I pop my shitty freebies in my mouth haha


yeah in a way I'm honestly psyched for one of my breeding projects to go herm so I can have a bunch of these to eat haha


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 10, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> yeah I'm honestly psyched for one of my breeding projects to go herm so I can have a bunch of these to eat haha


haha I wouldn't be that excited. They are pretty cheap to buy!


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks for the links @SpiderDude! 

Found this on another forum (from n8tivegrower). Doesn't give the final answer but its more info:

"Yup its important to keep those old plants for sure that's what we are doing with the 88G13/HP and should be spreading the love pretty soon,when swampy and I were still working the 88G13/HP/Butterscotch Hawiian I know he took it to Ohio and won several contests there that's when he first started calling it Free Leonard we never did have a name for it the first 5-6 years,lol.n8tive"


----------



## thezephyr (Jun 10, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> haha I wouldn't be that excited. They are pretty cheap to buy!


yeah, definitely hope this doesn't happen but you know make lemons from lemonade and all that. plus I love to grow my own food anyway


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 10, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> haha I wouldn't be that excited. They are pretty cheap to buy!


Do you know the nutritional difference between hemp seeds and drug seeds?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 10, 2016)

The quote you dropped referenced two diffrent lines... One was the g


SpiderDude said:


> I'll clear up some " bad info " .... Bodhi received seeds just like others ( mota rebel, hazeman etc ... )
> 
> _... " Thats nots Nevs cross its mine and a friend who went by the name of swampy,sorry but somehow it just got known as *G13/BSH when it is actually G13/HP 1988 x Crays Hawiian Butterscotch *not reffermans he had nothing to do with the plant cray did it. This cross has been out there goiing on seven years now to F4 on my part and farther on swampys part so its not some new cross nevil did ok glad to clear this up for yya fellows we handed out thousand of these to med people becase it works for pain and other things,the *1988 G13/HP i have we call Ghash* and motarebel has made several med crosses with it that aare fire if peeps want to know and grow some dank ass buud for meds or rec "_ ..... *NDNGuy
> 
> ...


read your quote… ndn is talking about two different strains… 

one is the g13/BSH and one is the ghash line….. 

he was telling you that g13/bsh is actually g13/hp x BSH…


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 10, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Do you know the nutritional difference between hemp seeds and drug seeds?


I seen on Hash Church Skunkman Sam said that there is negligible difference in the nutritional value between drug and hemp cultivars.  FWIW


if it weren't for those delicious nutritious seeds we'd never be getting high!


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 10, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> The quote you dropped referenced two diffrent lines... One was the g
> 
> 
> read your quote… ndn is talking about two different strains…
> ...


That was also my interpretation of the the various posts. 

"the 1988 G13/HP i have we call Ghash"

This wording doesn't sound like he bred the original cross. But yea, nothing 100% conclusive


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 10, 2016)

so lets get ndn guy or bodhi to clear it up. but make sure you pass on the links~ not more hearsay. and if you read post above, why would ndn guy be worried about g13/hash x butterscotch cross getting sold by hazeman ? he always wanted his stuff gifted not sold for profit ~


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 10, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> so lets get ndn guy or bodhi to clear it up. but make sure you pass on the links~ not more hearsay. and if you read post above, why would ndn guy be worried about g13/hash x butterscotch cross getting sold by hazeman ? he always wanted his stuff gifted not sold for profit ~


Ndn made that g13/hp x butterscotch Hawaiian, that's fact... Probably didn't want him selling it pure... Kinda like when hazeman also went against ndn's wishes and sold the g13/hp pure too...


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 10, 2016)

we will see ............. get out the popcorn. but over the last 8 years its never said anyone had a g13/hash x butterscotch cross from ndn guy ...

and if so, show me the breeder who has done this. ( g13/hash x butterscotch ) worked this line.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 10, 2016)

Lol


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 10, 2016)

hey cool if your tight with ndn guy, have him stop by then ? ....

lol'


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jun 10, 2016)

I have a bag of mystery seeds that I have collected for the past 5 years that could have the next super star strain contained. Who wants to buy it for $100?


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jun 10, 2016)

My bad I meant one million dollars.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 10, 2016)

Here's ndn quote from thcfarmer on the g13/bsh:

Swampy and myself bred those for med reasons and gave them away free prolly a few thousand,right pheno was killer,used my GHash and swampys BHhe had for years and years,cray made that cross anywaqy reef didn't have shit to do wiith it,the seedbank got those beans from who knows who but I also heard they have some herm issues so prolly someone made some F2's and screwed them up and sold them to that seedbank as we never had a herm problem with original stock,I miss my friend bigtime we had fun winnin contests with this cross and givin away all those beans,swampy named his Free Leonard when we split up the beans I just carried on with G13/BSH for a few more gens,hell I still give these awayb to med users who need help.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 10, 2016)

who fucking cares about the butterscotch? what are you trying to argue? 

@skinny510 was asking if bodhis dude was gifted or found in seed and it's already been determined that it's from seed.


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 10, 2016)

like i said .... " I just carried on with G13/BSH for a few more gens " ....

again, have your buddy stop by. i also had a few p.m. with ndnguy on thc farmer after i posted my hazeman on thc farmer two years ago. he loved it !!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 10, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> like i said .... " I just carried on with G13/BSH for a few more gens " ....
> 
> again, have your buddy stop by. i also had a few p.m. with ndnguy on thc farmer after i posted my hazeman on thc farmer two years ago. he loved it !!


Was he as confused as I am??

What's your point? At first you said there is no pure g13/hp... Are you sticking to that? 

Then you said no one's ever gotten any g13/BSH... Well sounds like ndn as gifted thousands...


----------



## SpiderDude (Jun 10, 2016)

ndn guy gifted thousands of his g13/hash line indeed. but it has butterscotch in it , it's not a pure g13/ hash line built upon the original drop from the seed bank in 1988. ndnguys famous ghash line used by mota, hazeman, bodhi is from this line ( g13/hash x butterscotch ) its not a 50-50 line, butterscotch was used once then backcrossed ( worked ). in my original post. so its really 80-90% g13/hash , 10% butterscotch after being worked like an IBL landrace. and yes im sticking with my original assertion -

please read the links i posted from mr nice forum. you are confusing my post with cut and paste thats why i used links.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

Is there a point to this? Bodhis g13/hp is the one we're seeing in all his crosses. After working an ibl, it's more or less totally useless to call it a hybrid of its original two parents as, at the ibl point, it should be an entirely different animal with the desired traits all completely melded together into a new strain. 

Are we just trying to determine if bodhis hp has butterscotch in it or not? I feel like that was established. Are we trying to find g13/hp untouched butterscotch? Because honestly the argument/point seems to keep changing as the info is confirmed and argument should end....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForRealz (Jun 10, 2016)

kindnug said:


> I grow outdoors every year for over 15 years...I don't know shit


22 years for me, I too don't know shit...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 10, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I believe this is what i heard that he has sourced that male. Originally it was g13 dom, i believe then due to the deadly g ,as it was known, being to dominant in crosses a new hp dom male is ursed in ALL g13hp crosses EXCEPT nibiru the sensi star cross.


I have niburu and never popped it. Lol. Pretty sure I heard there were herm issues.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 10, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3704783


bro, you can't just post a frosty nuggetand not tell us what it is .  looks great what is it?


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 10, 2016)

Jdgreens (ssdd x wookie15) #3 pheno

Beautiful cut w some subtle but awesome colors of pink, purple, and red. The pics dnt really show the colors as well as id like. 

Smells like a sweet chemmy fruity ssdd


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 10, 2016)

amazing job @apbx720 !!

seems like those wookie x's are pure winnners!


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 10, 2016)

Jungle spice 6 malesthese dudes are making this dry desert heat their bitch! Its 110°F+ on the reg. @Mad Hamish this test is all because of your previous info abt the heat resistancy of the jungle spice. Thank you! And welcome back, friend. 

I am looking for a heat resistant male to create crosses that can handle the outdoor environment here in southern az, usa. 

A question foe my outdoor peeps- These were put outside on may 30, i believe. They are flowering, which was not what i wanted. I guess i failed to realize my latitude. In norcal we put plants out 2 weeks before this and never had a prob. Is it my lat that caused this? Or genetics maybe?

Its not that big a problem, i can continue heat testing wether theyre flowering or not, i guess. They handled the dry heat, now we re just waiting for the monsoon, which im confident they will pass, being that momma originates in the jungle. I may put clones out if these dnt make it that far because of flowering. Just wanna prevent this early flowering in the future. Thx guys


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 10, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> amazing job @apbx720 !!
> 
> seems like those wookie x's are pure winnners!


Indeed! My next bean purchases will be wookie and appy male x's. 

I have only the ssdd wookies and the goji raz wookies. Both strains kickass and both are pretty damn fast, both looked abt done at 6-7 weeks!!

Absolutely LOVING this wookie15!!


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 10, 2016)

Quick question guys, not bodhi related but whatevs

I always see pics of big commercial grows and the lights (sometimes hps) are way above the canopy, like 10+ feet sometimes. How do they get away w having the lights so far above the canopy??


----------



## thezephyr (Jun 10, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Do you know the nutritional difference between hemp seeds and drug seeds?





D_Urbmon said:


> I seen on Hash Church Skunkman Sam said that there is negligible difference in the nutritional value between drug and hemp cultivars.  FWIW


there might be some minor differences, I know some more ancient cultures such as the scythians vaped drug cultivar marijuana seeds in a metal pan over an open fire and also ground them for majoun (edibles) and remedies. maybe the seeds retain some properties of the essential oil.



apbx720 said:


> Quick question guys, not bodhi related but whatevs
> I always see pics of big commercial grows and the lights (sometimes hps) are way above the canopy, like 10+ feet sometimes. How do they get away w having the lights so far above the canopy??


this is something i've also wondered. I've even seen led's suspended like that in an led vs hps industrial grow. how do they get any efficiency from their lighting when it has so much distance to dissipate?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Quick question guys, not bodhi related but whatevs
> 
> I always see pics of big commercial grows and the lights (sometimes hps) are way above the canopy, like 10+ feet sometimes. How do they get away w having the lights so far above the canopy??


Tons more light than a personal grow.

When you put 20 lights in a 15' tall sealed room your are putting light out more like the sun. You're not even thinking about 4x4 or 5x5 footprints and how close you can get the lights. Overlap and just tons of light, there are so many factors other than light that attribute to our plants. You'll notice a lot of the more experienced growers have their lights much higher in their small/personal areas than the newer guys. (Not all some guys are still super focused on getting the lights as close as possible, it's just not the way to go about yielding more or better IMO. Get your environment right. Light is absorbed, so as long as your environment is sealed, the plants are getting that light at somepoint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 10, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I have niburu and never popped it. Lol. Pretty sure I heard there were herm issues.


The male was preyty dominant unfortunately. I freakin love sensi star mayne. Shame


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Tons more light than a personal grow.
> 
> When you put 20 lights in a 15' tall sealed room your are putting light out more like the sun. You're not even thinking about 4x4 or 5x5 footprints and how close you can get the lights. Overlap and just tons of light, there are so many factors other than light that attribute to our plants. You'll notice a lot of the more experienced growers have their lights much higher in their small/personal areas than the newer guys. (Not all some guys are still super focused on getting the lights as close as possible, it's just not the way to go about yielding more or better IMO. Get your environment right. Light is absorbed, so as long as your environment is sealed, the plants are getting that light at somepoint.
> 
> ...


Abt to do the same. Super huge wattage for the space. Just so i dont have to keep manoeuvring lights. Abt to interchange 1000w leds and 1000 hps.


----------



## ForRealz (Jun 10, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Jungle Spice 6 males...
> 
> A question foe my outdoor peeps- These were put outside on may 30th, i believe. They are flowering, which was not what i wanted...


Hey brother! You always got great pics!!!

I'll let the Professionals field your question...but don't those Jungle Spice have the SAME 88G13/HP dad as Angelica???!!!

ETA:
@kmog33 @kindnug @jtp92


----------



## dredank (Jun 10, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> As much incorrect info as correct in these last few pages...
> 
> If you know ndnguy (n8tive), then you'll also know that he still gifts out pure ghash... No butterscotch Hawaiian added.


you know where i could get in touch with him still?


----------



## doniawon (Jun 10, 2016)

TE="D_Urbmon, post: 12677445, member: 880721"]bro, you can't just post a frosty nuggetand not tell us what it is .  looks great what is it?[/QUOTE]
That would b bhp sativa leaner tester..

Not a keeper.. 2 and 3 are way nicer. 3 the short fat stocky bhp is the one!! 2 weeks to go


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Hey brother! You always got great pics!!!
> 
> I'll let the Professionals field your question...but don't those Jungle Spice have the SAME 88G13/HP dad as Angelica???!!!
> 
> ...


It'd be interesting if he hp dad was kicking auto flower traits into 2 of the ~50 strains it's crossed to. Both moms would have to have the trait also hidden in there somewhere for that to work. Not super likely, but not impossible I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Jungle spice 6 malesView attachment 3704793these dudes are making this dry desert heat their bitch! Its 110°F+ on the reg. @Mad Hamish this test is all because of your previous info abt the heat resistancy of the jungle spice. Thank you! And welcome back, friend.
> 
> I am looking for a heat resistant male to create crosses that can handle the outdoor environment here in southern az, usa.
> 
> ...


Is it just the males?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jun 10, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3704783


That's a beautiful pic dude. Makes my mouth water. This one I stole from the Internet ain't nearly as pretty but..... It's pretty darn good says the microblog I stole all this from. 
 
The caption notes this was done in about 10/11 weeks 12/12 from seed. The photo doesn't do it justice that one nug was dried and cured and that nug was 8 grams. Imagine the other quarter sized nugs. A very good yield for such a small pot, 1-5-2 gal, not much light and 12/12 from seed. Small and fast on purpose. 

Just wanted to share some stuff I found on the net Dank Sinatra.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 10, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> That's a beautiful pic dude. Makes my mouth water. This one I stole from the Internet ain't nearly as pretty but..... It's pretty darn good says the microblog I stole all this from.
> View attachment 3704875
> The caption notes this was done in about 10/11 weeks 12/12 from seed. The photo doesn't do it justice that one nug was dried and cured and that nug was 8 grams. Imagine the other quarter sized nugs. A very good yield for such a small pot, 1-5-2 gal, not much light and 12/12 from seed. Small and fast on purpose.
> 
> Just wanted to share some stuff I found on the net Dank Sinatra.


Can't wait for the more cowbell nugs.. gsc always produces rock hard beauties!
That's a beautiful bud as well!!


----------



## doniawon (Jun 10, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Indeed! My next bean purchases will be wookie and appy male x's.
> 
> I have only the ssdd wookies and the goji raz wookies. Both strains kickass and both are pretty damn fast, both looked abt done at 6-7 weeks!!
> 
> Absolutely LOVING this wookie15!!


Me likey..ill b trying to find me sums of does


----------



## limonene (Jun 10, 2016)

doniawon said:


> TE="D_Urbmon, post: 12677445, member: 880721"]bro, you can't just post a frosty nuggetand not tell us what it is .  looks great what is it?


That would b bhp sativa leaner tester..

Not a keeper.. 2 and 3 are way nicer. 3 the short fat stocky bhp is the one!! 2 weeks to go[/QUOTE]
She looks awesome pal! Do you find that 2 of the phenos are ridiculously dense? Like zero squish factor if u try and squeeze them? And the stems on the leaves are super thick? Here's a crappy shot of a lower from my bbhp, 10 more days to go. Just out of interest how long are u flowering your bbhp for? I'm doing 8 weeks, the really leafy pheno has thrown loads of nanners both runs but the other 2 are solid.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 10, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Quick question guys, not bodhi related but whatevs
> 
> I always see pics of big commercial grows and the lights (sometimes hps) are way above the canopy, like 10+ feet sometimes. How do they get away w having the lights so far above the canopy??


1000w plasma gavita is about the only way you can really do it. You put 1000hps that high and you will have some stretchy internodes....


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Light is absorbed, so as long as your environment is sealed, the plants are getting that light at somepoint


This is a very good point - never looked at it that way before.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 10, 2016)

^^^ That was odd.. Almost same post at same time..


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> This is a very good point - never looked at it that way before.


. Glad I could impart that one. It's the biggest advantage of a light sealed environment. All of the light will either be absorbed or convert to heat. Both are beneficial when managed for our purposes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

My Gogi X ssdd are stretchers. Finally cleaned out and got my next batch in.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Tons more light than a personal grow.
> 
> When you put 20 lights in a 15' tall sealed room your are putting light out more like the sun. You're not even thinking about 4x4 or 5x5 footprints and how close you can get the lights. Overlap and just tons of light, there are so many factors other than light that attribute to our plants. You'll notice a lot of the more experienced growers have their lights much higher in their small/personal areas than the newer guys. (Not all some guys are still super focused on getting the lights as close as possible, it's just not the way to go about yielding more or better IMO. Get your environment right. Light is absorbed, so as long as your environment is sealed, the plants are getting that light at somepoint.
> 
> ...


Ahh cross lighting. I suspected maybe this was the reason. Guess that explains why i cant put my 600w hps's any closer than 18" w/o bleaching. Im running a few more than a couple

But lumens fade quickly w distance tho right? Its hard to wrap my brain around how it wouldnt be more efficient to use less light and closer to the canopy? Just seems to me that its a waste, but i know im prolly not understanding it right. 

Anyhow, thx for the info bro!!


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 10, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Abt to do the same. Super huge wattage for the space. Just so i dont have to keep manoeuvring lights. Abt to interchange 1000w leds and 1000 hps.


Yr gonna be amazed w the difference the hps brings to the party bro


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ahh cross lighting. I suspected maybe this was the reason. Guess that explains why i cant put my 600w hps's any closer than 18" w/o bleaching. Im running a few more than a couple
> 
> But lumens fade quickly w distance tho right? Its hard to wrap my brain around how it wouldnt be more efficient to use less light and closer to the canopy? Just seems to me that its a waste, but i know im prolly not understanding it right.
> 
> Anyhow, thx for the info bro!!


Lumens are irrelevant more or less here. In a big closed environment a lot of it is shear photon output. Light doesn't disappear per se at any point. It's is either absorbed or converted to heat. The light bounces around in the room until one of these two things happens. 

As a side note, this is in a sealed environment. If you have holes or leaks, some of the light will be lost out those holes. Whether directly or by reflecting out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

This is a massive/gross simplification of the science behind light in your grow room, but I'm stoned and don't have the energy to get way into it. There's a thread on here regarding professional facilities and their lighting from very recently. You can search for it, there's a lot of good info there. 

Or you can look for discussions/arguments in the LED section regarding light placement/distance. This comes up kind of a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 10, 2016)

Yo @akhiymjames , 4th quarter....

79-77

Nervous?


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Is it just the males?na the females are forced flowering indoors a couple weeks since the flip. I dnt think theyre auto flowering. Plus the mom is a landrace, i think. Sativa at that.
> 
> Ive been doing some reading and i believe i caused flowering for improper acclimation. I never weined em down on light hours, i just put em outside in 14 hours of light from 18 inside. Does this sound like it could be the cause?
> 
> ...





ForRealz said:


> Hey brother! You always got great pics!!!
> 
> I'll let the Professionals field your question...but don't those Jungle Spice have the SAME 88G13/HP dad as Angelica???!!!
> 
> ...


 thx homes! Ya same pappy, but unfortunately i havent had the pleasure of running Angelica yet


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> thx homes! Ya same pappy, but unfortunately i havent had the pleasure of running Angelica yet


Yeah they definitely could see a drop in light as the time to change, I've also had plants flower under 14 hours of light. It'd be odd with a sativa landrace under normal circumstances but maybe the 18-14 swap could've signaled flower. If they were ready to go when you put them outside with the dramatic decreas in light that also could've attributed. I think you've got the right idea as to what happened. I tend to like starting outside plants outside. I had issues with acclimation as well a few years back similar to what you are experiencing and swapped to all outside for summer. . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Is it just the males?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My reply never showed up on my last post :/

But ya the females are being forced flowered indoors so ya its just the males outside

But i was doin some research and i think i caused the males to flower by improper acclimation. I put them out into 14 or so hours of light outside from 18 hrs inside, without weining them off the 18 hrs of indoor light. Does this seem like a likely cause ?

Edit: shit i guess it did show up lol disreguard


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> My reply never showed up on my last post :/
> 
> But ya the females are being forced flowered indoors so ya its just the males outside
> 
> But i was doin some research and i think i caused the males to flower by improper acclimation. I put them out into 14 or so hours of light outside from 18 hrs inside, without weining them off the 18 hrs of indoor light. Does this seem like a likely cause ?





kmog33 said:


> Yeah they definitely could see a drop in light as the time to change, I've also had plants flower under 14 hours of light. It'd be odd with a sativa landrace under normal circumstances but maybe the 18-14 swap could've signaled flower. If they were ready to go when you put them outside am with the decreased light that also could've attributed. I think you've got the right idea as to what happened. I tend to like starting outside plants outside. I had issues with acclimation as well a few years back similar to what you are experiencing and swapped to all outside for summer. .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lumens are irrelevant more or less here. In a big closed environment a lot of it is shear photon output. Light doesn't disappear per se at any point. It's is either absorbed or converted to heat. The light bounces around in the room until one of these two things happens.
> 
> As a side note, this is in a sealed environment. If you have holes or leaks, some of the light will be lost out those holes. Whether directly or by reflecting out.
> 
> ...


Makes sense! Thx for the schooling bro!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Makes sense! Thx for the schooling bro!


Happy to contribute. There are a ton of factors that can cause early flowering outdoors so we're both kind of hypothesizing. But that definitely seems to be the most likely culprit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 10, 2016)

More cowbell- og pine funk molasses on the nose and pallette. The burnt rubber gave way to a sweet molasses like taste during cure! Yay!! Bag appeal for days bro! My lil sis asked me why is it "white"? haha! I replied: because its fire. Lolexcuse me guys, while i go make this nausea my bitch...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 10, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yo @akhiymjames , 4th quarter....
> 
> 79-77
> 
> Nervous?


Man was I ever lol it's over good run but their defense isn't good enough. Still love them


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 10, 2016)

Warriors adjusted well. Lebron and Damon were jawing. Good game. Sorry your team lost.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 10, 2016)

Any insight on snow lotus?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> . Glad I could impart that one. It's the biggest advantage of a light sealed environment. All of the light will either be absorbed or convert to heat. Both are beneficial when managed for our purposes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got to agree with Amos Otis. Never thought about it that way before. Cheers Kmog!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 10, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> ^^^ That was odd.. Almost same post at same time..


Awesome. I'm a biiiiiit high right now and that's trippin me out!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> My Gogi X ssdd are stretchers. Finally cleaned out and got my next batch in.


Baby fat. That's where it's at.[ Phantom Stash-style. ]


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Baby fat. That's where it's at.[ Phantom Stash-style. ]


They're the only ones holding themselves up lol. Looking good so far. [emoji1305]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 10, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Awesome. I'm a biiiiiit high right now


Ain't life grand ?


----------



## doniawon (Jun 10, 2016)

[/QUOTE]
She looks awesome pal! Do you find that 2 of the phenos are ridiculously dense? Like zero squish factor if u try and squeeze them? And the stems on the leaves are super thick?

Number 2.. bhp dom nice structure, but smallish center cola..a very nice pheno but not my fav.
 Number 1 sat dom .. no huge nugs just a bunch of mid sized.. bd leaner. I took the tester from this one And number 3 the fat stock big leaves keeper


----------



## doniawon (Jun 10, 2016)

Running 8-9 weeks on bhp? Honestly I do not keep track

Also plants are 5 ft n bent to shit. A lot of the tops are running horizontal


----------



## GrayeVOx (Jun 10, 2016)

Quick little rain storm passed by as I was pressing some Boysenberry HP nugs, love the way the desert smells after a quick bath enjoy the weekend fellas. 10 grams in 2.4 out


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Ain't life grand ?


Sure is bud. 

I also caught some fish today. Fishing plus weed = my personal heaven.


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 11, 2016)

Sorry, love Black Books and couldn't resist...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Quick little rain storm passed by as I was pressing some Boysenberry HP nugs, love the way the desert smells after a quick bath enjoy the weekend fellas. 10 grams in 2.4 out
> View attachment 3705116View attachment 3705117


Yeah buddy!

Looks fantastic.


----------



## GrayeVOx (Jun 11, 2016)

My space monkey is at day 33 smelling amazing and looking to be a quick low yielder, i saw apbx720 saying his SSDDxwookie was finishing quick as well. Here she is next to her More Cowbell sister that is still all white pistils.


----------



## The devils lettuce (Jun 11, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Quick little rain storm passed by as I was pressing some Boysenberry HP nugs, love the way the desert smells after a quick bath enjoy the weekend fellas. 10 grams in 2.4 out
> View attachment 3705116View attachment 3705117


 Desert + rain, i just experienced the same thing! We must be neighbors


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 11, 2016)

3 diff jabbas phenos under the blurple led/hps mixed 6 weeks in


----------



## The devils lettuce (Jun 11, 2016)

Beautiful, definetly need to get my hands of some of these bodhi seeds.


D_Urbmon said:


> 3 diff jabbas phenos under the blurple led/hps mixed 6 weeks in
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> 3 diff jabbas phenos under the blurple led/hps mixed 6 weeks in
> 
> View attachment 3705140
> 
> ...


Looks delicious . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## GrayeVOx (Jun 11, 2016)

The devils lettuce said:


> Desert + rain, i just experienced the same thing! We must be neighbors


For sure, it seems like a few of us are neighbors in this thread, need to get a Bodhi block party going!


----------



## ForRealz (Jun 11, 2016)

Let us go ahead and hash this out...



kmog33 said:


> It'd be interesting if he hp dad was kicking auto flower traits into 2 of the ~50 strains it's crossed to.


Yes, interesting, not super likely but not impossible the other ~48 could so flippantly be unequivocally concluded to lack early sexual expression outdoors w/o typical long night photoperiod trigger, e.g. 12+ hours dark period.

To recap, the issue w the Angelica (hells angels x 88g13/hp) was b/c it was planted too early (before mid-may)


kmog33 said:


> I dknt know the season out there. But where in at in ca what is happening to you will happen if you plant before mid-end of May. How long are your days right now near ky?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





kmog33 said:


> This is my schedule as well. I don't think kys grow season is that far off of ours(about equidistant to equator). And April most certainly is too early to plant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^^^That is you quoting another member who said "start seeds may 1st, put clones out june 1st."

Daylight:
Mid-April in mid-KY 13 hrs 14 min, mid-May 14 hrs 15 min.
A difference of 1 hr 1 min.

Mid-April vs 1st May: only difference of 30 minutes.

http://aa.usno.navy.mil/cgi-bin/aa_durtablew.pl?form=1&year=2016&task=-1&state=KY&place=richmond



kmog33 said:


> I mean, you took one line out of context and ignored everything else I had written.


So, No, I didnt take your comment out of context at all, like you had said I did.

Also, you clearly stated it Twice.



kmog33 said:


> ...You're here posting about some other guys plant...


Yes, it was not a good choice to use another's garden to buttress my case, however, it does not change what I know/have seen/ have stated in re: seed planting times for "X" latitude when I shared my opinion, same as you. Only, it was You who quoted me



kmog33 said:


> I never...trying to use other people's gardens as a way to prove my point...
> 
> (that I still standby, as at my opinion and is shared by quite a lot of growers in my area now in so cal as well as NorCal where I used to live)


^^^^Just my opinion, it appears right there you were using "other people's gardens" as a way to "prove (your) point."


And the issue with Jungle Spice (Congo x 88 g13/hp) b/c drop in light. 


kmog33 said:


> Yeah they definitely could see a drop in light as the time to change, I've also had plants flower under 14 hours of light. It'd be odd with a sativa landrace under normal circumstances but maybe the 18-14 swap could've signaled flower.


Daylight: 14 hrs 20 min daylight in mid-AZ on May 30...a difference of 3 hrs 40 min from 18/6.

http://aa.usno.navy.mil/cgi-bin/aa_durtablew.pl?form=1&year=2016&task=-1&state=AZ&place=flagstaff

Just my opinion based on my experience, I am grateful the probably 20 different strains Ive encountered outdoors didnt need that extra 1hr daylight nor were they adversely impacted by the > 3 hrs 40 min difference in lighting.


----------



## Bubbashine (Jun 11, 2016)

Damn wtf is up with RIU not updating my watched threads? also why can I not edit old posts on my own thread? On a good note catching up I seem tons of dank images, good work guys!!!


----------



## ForRealz (Jun 11, 2016)

And b/c I'm that MF'er...



kmog33 said:


> Are we just trying to determine if bodhis hp has butterscotch in it or not? I feel like that was established.


I think what @coolkid.02 was trying to show is that the weight of evidence goes against there being any Butterscotch in Bodhi's male.

First, lets quickly dispatch this "Butterscotch in Bodhi male" talk here with posts from NdN or under n8tivefarmer:
"we call it Ghash for short," (<---here he is referring to 88 g13/hp b/c he is complimenting a plant in thread titled "88 g13/hp) quote cont'd..."mota and Bodhi both have made hybrids with this plant

The purple phenol is the first cross I made from the 88G13/HP" (<--here he is referring to Ghash) quote cont'd..."was crossed to a Butterscotch Hawiian."
(1)

"we crossed the G13/HP to swampys Butterscotch Hawaiin we split the F1's and swampy worked on his and soon called it Free leonard for Pellitier who he supported to get out of prison I just carried the name G13/Butterscotch Hawaiin" (3)

88 g13/hp x BSH


Here is 88 g13/hp (Ghash) pheno different than Ghash purple pheno used in BSH cross

NdN says Bodhi using Ghash/88 g13/hp right back there.
As @coolkid.02 tried to point out, that WHOLE first post by Spidey was totally in reference to a Cross made between NdN and Swampy.

I dont think anyone has denied that Bodhi got the 88 g13/hp from NdN... So, all we have to do is follow the chain of custody...

From NdN:
"The G13/Hp used in the original cross was sourced from 1987-88 seeds from the seedbank when Neville crossed the clone before it died." (2)

From Nevil:
"G13 and Hash Plant were cuttings. I crossed HP to NL1, which was the strongest indica I've ener smoked and I put males from this to G13.
It was labeled HP1.G13. People have assumed that this was a straight HPxG13 cross, but this was not the case. " (4)


^^^ (5)

So, as you can see, it is:
88 g13/hp = G13 (female) x HP/NL1 (male)

(1) http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62938

(2) https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=2372580

(3) http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/topic/31655-bcbuddepot-selling-free-leonard/page-3

(4) http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/6-breeders-support-information/4635-hp-13-a.html#post66458

(5) http://www.420magazine.com/forums/plant-and-bud-photos/76234-super-sativa-seed-club-sssc-catalogues-1980s-rare-archival-images.html#post650503


----------



## kindnug (Jun 11, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> My reply never showed up on my last post :/
> 
> But ya the females are being forced flowered indoors so ya its just the males outside
> 
> ...


Gotta mimick the outdoor light schedule, unless you plant seeds outdoors to begin with.
Also make sure they're in direct sunlight for as long as possible.

22 years and still not a professional? @ForRealz
I was just pointing out how many years I've been consistently growing outdoors, not all the years I've been growing. I guess I'm not the only guy here nearly 50?


----------



## kindnug (Jun 11, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Let us go ahead and hash this out...
> 
> 
> Yes, interesting, not super likely but not impossible the other ~48 could so flippantly be unequivocally concluded to lack early sexual expression outdoors w/o typical long night photoperiod trigger, e.g. 12+ hours dark period.
> ...


Did you read the next post I made? I said you can start seeds outdoors in April and it's a gamble whether they would grow until normal budding season.

I also mentioned that you should be mimicking OUTDOOR LIGHT SCHEDULE.
You can use an almanac to determine what you should have your timer set to, so you had the right idea.

He mentioned he had the growing @ 18hr indoors, and put them out @ 14 daylight hours...sorry that's not autoflower

Photoperiods can flower in 14 hours of light, I guess 22 years of exp didn't teach you that.


----------



## ForRealz (Jun 11, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Gotta mimick the outdoor light schedule, unless you plant seeds outdoors to begin with.
> Also make sure they're in direct sunlight for as long as possible.
> 
> 22 years and still not a professional? @ForRealz
> I was just pointing out how many years I've been consistently growing outdoors, not all the years I've been growing. I guess I'm not the only guy here nearly 50?


At 14 was my first outdoor (too impatient didnt wait long enough), 16 (first real harvest but w/ seed b/c couldnt bring myself to cull a hermie), 17 (first sinsemilla outdoor)... 

See, I know firsthand about starting from seed outdoor in mid-April b/c back then I had no other choice but starting em outside. Ran into lots of other problems then/since but not early sex expression. Id be lying if I said I hit every single year since then...


----------



## ForRealz (Jun 11, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Photoperiods can flower in 14 hours of light, I guess 22 years of exp didn't teach you that.


Haha. No I haven't learned, teach me.

Wish you would have taught my outdoor strains that, then so many wouldn't have gotten chopped by the combines during drought years...

Show me where I said autoflower, Sensei


----------



## kindnug (Jun 11, 2016)

I've got a few plants outside right now that were planted directly outdoors in April + are flowering as we speak... Satsuma F2

How do you explain that then? Hoop house in full sun/planted april 12 directly outdoors in SoCal. They're revegging now...

You claim 30 mins difference of outdoor light doesn't matter much, well I disagree...
Over 14 hours of light is enough to veg, under 13 hours and it's going to flower.

Planting mid april + risk reveg over 2 weeks of seedling growth?
The seeds I started May1st are still growing, so are the clones I put out 10 days ago.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 11, 2016)

Also, 2 weeks isn't going to make much difference @ the end.
Pot size determines how big the plant gets.

I've never been able to plant directly in-ground either tho, gophers/moles/cutworms/every living thing attacks these plants.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 11, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> At 14 was my first outdoor (too impatient didnt wait long enough), 16 (first real harvest but w/ seed b/c couldnt bring myself to cull a hermie), 17 (first sinsemilla outdoor)...
> 
> See, I know firsthand about starting from seed outdoor in mid-April b/c back then I had no other choice but starting em outside. Ran into lots of other problems then/since but not early sex expression. Id be lying if I said I hit every single year since then...


Have you lived on the east? They get late frosts in April many years...so that's another good reason to be patient.

So you plant seedlings outdoors when it's still in the low 30's @ night? Risking frost damage...real professional


----------



## ForRealz (Jun 11, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Photoperiods can flower in 14 hours of light, I guess 22 years of exp didn't teach you that.





kindnug said:


> I've got a few plants outside right now that were planted directly outdoors in April + are flowering as we speak... Satsuma F2
> 
> How do you explain that then? Hoop house in full sun/planted april 12 directly outdoors in SoCal. They're revegging now...
> 
> ...


Well why in the world, sir, after your 15 years str8 outdoors, would you put them out with less than 14 hours then, I thought you knew?! 

With the mimicking of the light and your knowledge...you should never experience early sexual expression, right?


----------



## kindnug (Jun 11, 2016)

I planted seeds directly outdoors, hard to mimick daylight hours when they were already getting real daylight. I don't mimick daylight until it's over 14 hr, smart guy

Only if I do what you claim.


----------



## ForRealz (Jun 11, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Also, 2 weeks isn't going to make much difference @ the end.
> Pot size determines how big the plant gets.
> 
> I've never been able to plant directly in-ground either tho, gophers/moles/cutworms/every living thing attacks these plants.


Every single time I go straight in ground that I amend...



kindnug said:


> Have you lived on the east? They get late frosts in April many years...so that's another good reason to be patient.


Yes, I posted earlier, "frost warnings" willing.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 11, 2016)

Can you explain why you plant seeds when it's still nearly freezing outdoors?
You realize seedlings grow slow when temps are that low?

So basically your telling people to start seeds outdoors in April knowing there could be frosts...
I wouldn't risk it, so I wouldn't tell other people to.

I live in Socal, our temps are fine for planting in April.
The guy living in Kentucky would be getting temps in 30's in April..
You used the almanac to check his daylight hours, why didn't you check the temps too while you were @ it...lol


----------



## ForRealz (Jun 11, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Can you explain why you plant seeds when it's still nearly freezing outdoors?
> You realize seedlings grow slow when temps are that low?
> 
> I live in Socal, our temps are fine for planting in April.
> The guy living in Kentucky would be getting temps in 30's in April..


Really? Hmmm Im seeing an overnight low of 51 deg on April 11 2016 for instance...try again, womp wah.


https://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/KI39/2016/4/11/DailyHistory.html?req_city=Richmond&req_state=KY&req_statename=Kentucky&reqdb.zip=40475&reqdb.magic=1&reqdb.wmo=99999


----------



## kindnug (Jun 11, 2016)

http://www.almanac.com/weather/history/KY/Louisville/2016-04-10

Low temps are more common during April on the east coast.
+ every year it's different...so risk + reward type thing, reward being 2 weeks of seedling growth + risk being losing entire crop of seedlings.

Looks like 33 degrees to me...real almanac
That's just this year though, weather isn't a consistent thing like you seem to think


----------



## kindnug (Jun 11, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Really? Hmmm Im seeing an overnight low of 51 deg on April 11 2016 for instance...try again, womp wah.
> 
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/KI39/2016/4/11/DailyHistory.html?req_city=Richmond&req_state=KY&req_statename=Kentucky&reqdb.zip=40475&reqdb.magic=1&reqdb.wmo=99999


You can try again if you'd like, but I don't see why we are arguing over 2 weeks of seedling growth...it's obvious that you CAN plant in April and have a normal crop, but it's risky.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 11, 2016)

This is where I was born + lived my entire childhood. So I know about April on the east coast.

http://www.almanac.com/weather/history/NC/Durham/2016-04-10

I start plants indoors early Feb with 14/10 light schedule, and put them out May 1st.
I get 6-8lb from the clones/seeds started indoors, where starting seeds outdoors I'll be lucky to get 2 kilo from 1 plant(if they don't reveg).

That's what I meant about mimicking daylight, + why I wait until there is 14 hours of daylight before I put them out. So it should make sense now why I put them out begin May(when there is 14 hr light)


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jun 11, 2016)

Soooo any chance we can all just agree that our plants need light and get back to posting about bodhi?


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 11, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> My reply never showed up on my last post :/
> 
> But ya the females are being forced flowered indoors so ya its just the males outside
> 
> ...


Yea a dramatic,4 hr


GrayeVOx said:


> Quick little rain storm passed by as I was pressing some Boysenberry HP nugs, love the way the desert smells after a quick bath enjoy the weekend fellas. 10 grams in 2.4 out
> View attachment 3705116View attachment 3705117


Desert u say.... u cant b too far, i smell it too


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 11, 2016)

And bummer @akhiymjames 

Thats a rough.way to go, but golden state can just tear p a 10 point lead in 45seconds. Its ridiculous how many people they have capable of downing the 3s. 

And if Lebron could simmer down and not lose his cool plus him and Irving actually get along (yeah right, a superstar not upset about being drafted as a frachise player then snubbed by the guy who abandoned the team for a championship till they were ready.)
Tbose 2 changes, they coulda pulled it.out. NO talent excuses.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 11, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> Soooo any chance we can all just agree that our plants need light and get back to posting about bodhi?


Yes, I just feel the need to reply when some1 calls me out.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 11, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sure is bud.
> 
> I also caught some fish today. Fishing plus weed = my personal heaven.


What'd ya catch


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jun 11, 2016)

@kindnug I didn't mean that you shouldn't, just that it does seem kind of petty and could just be let go. I mean it's really just becoming a who's more right argument. Everyone's right and we all win cuz bodhi puts out some kill.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> What'd ya catch


Just a couple nice rainbows.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> @kindnug I didn't mean that you shouldn't, just that it does seem kind of petty and could just be let go. I mean it's really just becoming a who's more right argument. Everyone's right and we all win cuz bodhi puts out some kill.


It's actually mostly anecdotal anyway so no one here is really "right". There is evidence that shows communally the evidence points one way, but one guys experience is different, and as there is no way to prove either side wrong, because I bet that is what their experience is, it's going to go on until one party decides to drop the argument. We made it several hours yesterday, I thought it had been dropped as I was part of the instigation of this, but I guess someone was busy asleep or planning how to respond or something lol. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 11, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> And b/c I'm that MF'er...
> 
> From NdN:
> "The G13/Hp used in the original cross was sourced from 1987-88 seeds from the seedbank when Neville crossed the clone before it died." (2)
> ...


Thanks for being that MF'er  Good sleuth work!


----------



## genuity (Jun 11, 2016)

All of my te remix V2 auto flower on me....back in the day.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 11, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Just a couple nice rainbows.


Oh hell ya!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 11, 2016)

Anyone here run Gavita ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 11, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> We made it several hours yesterday, I thought it had been dropped as I was part of the instigation of this, but I guess someone was busy asleep or planning how to respond or something lol.


I look and see 4 pages to catch up on...settle in to read, but quickly go to scan scan scan scan fishing scan scan scan rainbows scan scan scan Gavita, and voila! All caught up!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I look and see 4 pages to catch up on...settle in to read, but quickly go to scan scan scan scan fishing scan scan scan rainbows scan scan scan Gavita, and voila! All caught up!


Pretty much. [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone here run Gavita ?


I don't have enough headroom lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 11, 2016)

All throughout these past few pages I was anticipating a one-liner from @Phatlewtz....lol where you at?


----------



## doniawon (Jun 11, 2016)

Is "tree fiddy" a good price for this? I haven't shopped glass in a decade.


----------



## limonene (Jun 11, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone here run Gavita ?


me!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 11, 2016)

What are your thoughts if you dont mind me asking. My only concern as like kmog33 stated, Is with the height. There are a few things i like about them with the biggest being low heat and minimal/no rf interference.


----------



## indican3 (Jun 11, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Is "tree fiddy" a good price for this? I haven't shopped glass in a decade.View attachment 3705453


Price is fair, could probably get that for 1/3 the cost though if you get one without the glass blown art on the outside.


----------



## limonene (Jun 11, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> What are your thoughts if you dont mind me asking. My only concern as like kmog33 stated, Is with the height. There are a few things i like about them with the biggest being low heat and minimal/no rf interference.


I've got 2 x 600w gavs and a 1000w epap de which essentially is the same and they are very good but they do create a lot of heat directly underneath the fixture. In my other tent i have 3 x 600w and 1 x 1000w parabolic and i have to say they are edging it for me in this current grow. that might be because the parabolic tent is full of silver mountain and amnesia haze while the other tent has a random mix of new stuff. The gavs are awesome lights though and i would say if u have the head room grab a 1000w and give it a go, it will pay for itself on first use. I recently bought 2 mammoth elite tents, they were designed in conjunction with gavita and give you more head height, check them out if tents are your thing!


----------



## limonene (Jun 11, 2016)

http://www.growell.co.uk/mammoth-elite-hc-g2-grow-tent-180cm-x-220cm-x-240cm.html


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jun 11, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Baby fat. That's where it's at.[ Phantom Stash-style. ]


For whatever reason I find myself quite curious to see a picture of you, brother...


----------



## genuity (Jun 11, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Is "tree fiddy" a good price for this? I haven't shopped glass in a decade.View attachment 3705453


I think so...lots of nice work,cool sea creatures. ..I'd pay 350,if they did not let me talk them down to 300-280


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 11, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Is "tree fiddy" a good price for this? I haven't shopped glass in a decade.View attachment 3705453


You could probably find something very similar for ~$100 on DHgate.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 11, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Is "tree fiddy" a good price for this? I haven't shopped glass in a decade.View attachment 3705453


depends on the artist/glass blower...
next piece i want cost a G from sovereignty... not no fake dhgate... 



D_Urbmon said:


> You could probably find something very similar for ~$100 on DHgate.


only if you want a knockoff... but the glass is legit....


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> You could probably find something very similar for ~$100 on DHgate.


Love dhgate lol my go to for jerseys


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 11, 2016)

Beemo said:


> depends on the artist/glass blower...
> next piece i want cost a G from sovereignty... not no fake dhgate...
> 
> 
> only if you want a knockoff... but the glass is legit....


That's a pretty generic piece. Most glass in headshops is chinaglass anyways.

Simply, that piece is not worth $350usd *imo.*


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 11, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> as am I...
> birds have eaten all the unpopped seeds I've planted outdoor recently lol.
> hey man not to distract from your question, but how was the indica prayer tower? I was thinking if it had a good structure it could be a useful breeding tool to tame some lanky landrace thai for indoor growth and maybe a faster outdoor season as well. I like the idea of a 50/50 sativa indica cross that still maintains like 70 percent thai genetics.


The smell reminded me of a candy store, gumballs/mango taffy.. It was a nice plant but it def made me sleepy after smoking and I thought that I was getting a sativa! That was my ONLY problem with it, it was heavy. It did produce well though.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> That's a pretty generic piece. Most glass in headshops is chinaglass anyways.
> Simply, that piece is not worth $350usd *imo.*


i definitely agree... i would not pay 350 for that... EDIT=depends on glass blower and not from china
i could find a better/reputable glass blower and functional for that price...

i rather spend 40 on a sundae hitman at dhgate


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 11, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i definitely agree... i would not pay 350 for that... EDIT=depends on glass blower and not from china
> *i could find a better/reputable glass blower and functional for that price...*
> 
> i rather spend 40 on a sundae hitman at dhgate


That's definitely the way to go if you have the option. Good ol' US of A!


----------



## Beemo (Jun 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> That's definitely the way to go if you have the option. Good ol' US of A!


dirty rico US of A....
top shelf nugs, deserves top shelf glass....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 11, 2016)

8/11 females on the UW Black x Dragonsblood F3. 




Beemo said:


> dirty rico US of A....
> top shelf nugs, deserves top shelf glass....
> View attachment 3705551


Shoot me/Imprison me whatever because I smoke top shelf full melt 99% dry sift out of a DHgate recycler .  bahahahaha




...... i know. It's sacrilege.


----------



## genuity (Jun 11, 2016)

I like my b.Wilson piece. ..


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2016)

It's nice to live out here where if I want a new piece I can go down to Venice and hit up one of my buddies for a custom piece for under $150. German glass, clear or the green tinted (treated). 8.4-9mm thick. 

Chuck from amg and all three old American made glass shops are out there too and you can pick up their unmarked glass for less than $100. 

$350 is steep for any glass IMO. You can grab a frozen coil for that much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Is "tree fiddy" a good price for this? I haven't shopped glass in a decade.View attachment 3705453


I'd grab it. I think it's awesome!

And here's why: I haven't seen cool colorful worked glass in fun animal shapes since the Jerome baker days. Everything is "scientific" now.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 11, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It's nice to live out here where if I want a new piece I can go down to Venice and hit up one of my buddies for a custom piece for under $150. German glass, clear or the green tinted (treated). 8.4-9mm thick.
> 
> Chuck from amg and all three old American made glass shops are out there too and you can pick up their unmarked glass for less than $100.
> 
> ...


man really wish it was like that here. It really sucks living in a place with no culture.


canna culture around here consists of zig zag blues and filters. ..... YUCK!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'd grab it. I think it's awesome!
> 
> And here's why: I haven't seen cool colorful worked glass in fun animal shapes since the Jerome baker days. Everything is "scientific" now.


Do you know how hard it was to find a straight shot with no ice pinch? Everyone has these crazy percolated pieces and elaborate insane pieces it's almost impossible to find just regular bongs out here anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> man really wish it was like that here. It really sucks living in a place with no culture.
> 
> 
> canna culture around here consists of zig zag blues and filters. ..... YUCK!


I'd help make some glass connections if it were ok here lol. I could probably grab pieces out here and ship them overnight for way less than $350 lol. That my next business venture I guess. Getting fm affordable glass to all my geographically restricted friends. . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> You could probably find something very similar for ~$100 on DHgate.


My go to, @ $8.99 a case.









Al Yamoni said:


> For whatever reason I find myself quite curious to see a picture of you, brother...


No problem. Here's a couple recent pics with the atmgf.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 11, 2016)

Where can I buy a glass str8 shaft dab pipe? All I can find are the large rigs.
Anywhere around socal (willing to travel)or a site that might have them, I couldn't find 1 online.

I don't know exactly what they're called, but they're easier to use/carry than the bubbler type rigs.

1st red 4th of July Tomatoes were picked 2day, any1 else getting red maters this early?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 11, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Where can I buy a glass str8 shaft dab pipe? All I can find are the large rigs.
> Anywhere around socal (willing to travel)or a site that might have them, I couldn't find 1 online.
> 
> I don't know exactly what they're called, but they're easier to use/carry than the bubbler type rigs.
> ...


SVOC has these and is in San Diego
https://www.instagram.com/p/BGczjjCEOaf/?taken-by=seedvaultofca1


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 11, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> All throughout these past few pages I was anticipating a one-liner from @Phatlewtz....lol where you at?


Farming like a mofo...bought a BUNCH of land around me...getting everything squared away....and riding in a tractor all day, guess who got farmers tan...AND scalp/ears/face/neck/arms so burnt i look like zoidberg! If you were here with a big truck @WindyCityKush i'd start bringing you these flower rooms....no time to grow them the way I like to


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 11, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Where can I buy a glass str8 shaft dab pipe? All I can find are the large rigs.
> Anywhere around socal (willing to travel)or a site that might have them, I couldn't find 1 online.
> 
> I don't know exactly what they're called, but they're easier to use/carry than the bubbler type rigs.
> ...


Etsy


----------



## kindnug (Jun 11, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> SVOC has these and is in San Diego
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGczjjCEOaf/?taken-by=seedvaultofca1


That would work, but what I'm talkin' bout is a str8 pipe that uses a male titanium tip.
Also had no idea SVoC has glass, I'll head over there next week + get 1 of those...


----------



## ForRealz (Jun 11, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> No problem. Here's a couple recent pics with the atmgf.


Hahaha, LOL, good shiznit! Is that acronym "ATMgf" a double entendre of sorts? I kid, I kid.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2016)

Last bubba X Durban pheno.








found 4 males flowers in the whole plant.




right next to the burried bananas...




accidental s1s...[emoji90]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Hahaha, LOL, good shiznit! Is that acronym "ATMgf" a double entendre of sorts? I kid, I kid.


Ha hahahah. As long as at that moment your ATM card has funds....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Where can I buy a glass str8 shaft dab pipe? All I can find are the large rigs.
> Anywhere around socal (willing to travel)or a site that might have them, I couldn't find 1 online.
> 
> I don't know exactly what they're called, but they're easier to use/carry than the bubbler type rigs.
> ...


If you can find a pipe you want that would work with a 18g bowl attachment, I've got a titanium bowl piece sitting around.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeadyYonder (Jun 11, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Where can I buy a glass str8 shaft dab pipe? All I can find are the large rigs.
> Anywhere around socal (willing to travel)or a site that might have them, I couldn't find 1 online.
> 
> I don't know exactly what they're called, but they're easier to use/carry than the bubbler type rigs.
> ...


Like a nectar collector?


----------



## thezephyr (Jun 11, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> The smell reminded me of a candy store, gumballs/mango taffy.. It was a nice plant but it def made me sleepy after smoking and I thought that I was getting a sativa! That was my ONLY problem with it, it was heavy. It did produce well though.


thanks mustang, super helpful great info


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 11, 2016)

So....got up at 3am....*might* make it back to bed @4am.....2 chops (bad planning) and have to do all the watering/rez stuff...somebody shoot me in the face please


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 11, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Farming like a mofo...bought a BUNCH of land around me...getting everything squared away....and riding in a tractor all day, guess who got farmers tan...AND scalp/ears/face/neck/arms so burnt i look like zoidberg! If you were here with a big truck @WindyCityKush i'd start bringing you these flower rooms....no time to grow them the way I like to


I'll be back in the country in a few weeks. Just got rid of my farmer's tan, about to get an even better one lol. I'll be moving my own veg and flower rooms. Drove a tractor with a packer on the back of it packing dirt for 40 hours a week for 6 weeks, enough to make me hatr tractors. But if all goes well, this time next year i will be squaring away my own land.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 11, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Hahaha, LOL, good shiznit! Is that acronym "ATMgf" a double entendre of sorts? I kid, I kid.





kmog33 said:


> Ha hahahah. As long as at that moment your ATM card has funds....


In these parts, ATM stands for 'at the moment'.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 11, 2016)

Getting ready to start my first indoor soon  .. This has been prob the most stressfull year ever with the triple hit of extremely late frosts right ontop of each other and extremely hard rains just a couple weeks after, followed by more heavy winds and rain.. 

I honestly have no clue when it comes to this indoor stuff but im hoping that maybe some of the Bodhi fam will keep me in the right direction.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2016)

Starting to stand one their own







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 11, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I'll be back in the country in a few weeks. Just got rid of my farmer's tan, about to get an even better one lol. I'll be moving my own veg and flower rooms. Drove a tractor with a packer on the back of it packing dirt for 40 hours a week for 6 weeks, enough to make me hatr tractors. But if all goes well, this time next year i will be squaring away my own land.


 Firstly, I will say in response to your hate of tractors..."Do you even John Deere brah?" 

Secondly, I like your plan, everyone should have their own land to work!

Thirdly, 1 room down, 1 more to go....and I'm on a union required break...

Fourthly, I'm super exhausted and have nothing humorous to add...but I will add a safety tip, if you're cutting down "trees" always wear your safety glasses, i had a pair of shears break and because of said glasses I won't be known as "Ol' one eyed phatty" (which the ladies have never said to me, its more like Ol one eyed bic lighter) /rimshot 

Fifthly, there might be a gang of grow equipment up for sale, hundreds of 23w CFL's! and 1 loud box fan! (was made in american to boot! (circa 1963) its a classic!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 11, 2016)

CFLs and Dixie cups thru flower will get you paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaid!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 11, 2016)

thezephyr said:


> thanks mustang, super helpful great info


Found some old pics. It likes to have a bunch of medium size buds. I know that I didnt do a good job of showing the frost on them!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 11, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Found some old pics. It likes to have a bunch of medium size buds. I know that I didnt do a good job of showing the frost on them!View attachment 3705909 View attachment 3705910


If you zoom in , you can see frosty lil diamonds. Bud structure looks great btw..


----------



## thezephyr (Jun 11, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Found some old pics. It likes to have a bunch of medium size buds. I know that I didnt do a good job of showing the frost on them!View attachment 3705909 View attachment 3705910


this is great man, good photos and this strain has pretty much all the traits I was looking for to mellow out some manipuri. thai heritage, nice thick buds, relaxing effect, and waaay less stretch and empty space than the manipuri landrace thai. taking photos of thai strains is difficult because they tend to have a more oily/gooey layer of resin formed from a million tiny resin glands, than forming the huge resin crystals you get on most indicas. here's one of my best prior thai phenos for sheer oilyness:

lanky sticky citrus thai outdoor


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 12, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> My space monkey is at day 33 smelling amazing and looking to be a quick low yielder, i saw apbx720 saying his SSDDxwookie was finishing quick as well. Here she is next to her More Cowbell sister that is still all white pistils.
> View attachment 3705128
> View attachment 3705129
> View attachment 3705131


Thats right bro also my goji raz wookie testers are 7 weeks rn and they look done! 

It appears wookie could be a fast one!. I love both of the wookie x's ive ran. Makes me wanna try a whole lot more wookies!!


----------



## GrayeVOx (Jun 12, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Thats right bro also my goji raz wookie testers are 7 weeks rn and they look done!
> 
> It appears wookie could be a fast one!. I love both of the wookie x's ive ran. Makes me wanna try a whole lot more wookies!!


Your welcome to this space monkey if I can get the clone to root. been a few weeks so far and nada but it's still alive so I'm hopeful hah


----------



## numberfour (Jun 12, 2016)

Coming up to 2 wks since flip, male's (killed due to no space)....SSDD, Sorcerers Apprentice, 2x Blueberry Hashplant and a Goji OG.

Left with the following females,

Goji OG
  


Tree Of Life #1
  

Tree Of Life #2


----------



## kindnug (Jun 12, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> Like a nectar collector?


Yes, that style is similar as what I'm looking for
The 1 I really want is slightly different, like the colored glass bowls(spoons).

Might have to get a blower to make me 1, it can't be harder to make than those nectar collector.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 12, 2016)

Pic #1 are of Buddhas Hand 1&2
Pic #2 are Space Monkeys 1-3
Pic #3 are Space Monkeys 4-6
All topped and bushing out nicely


----------



## doniawon (Jun 12, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'd grab it. I think it's awesome!
> 
> And here's why: I haven't seen cool colorful worked glass in fun animal shapes since the Jerome baker days. Everything is "scientific" now.





D_Urbmon said:


> You could probably find something very similar for ~$100 on DHgate.


I picked it up for 300 with a dime bag and a free shirt!! I had many Jerome baker pieces back in the day!
On a fishing trip w the family so had to get it? Lil oil vape is nice too.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 12, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Yes, that style is similar as what I'm looking for
> The 1 I really want is slightly different, like the colored glass bowls(spoons).
> 
> Might have to get a blower to make me 1, it can't be harder to make than those nectar collector.


Get a nectar collector they are TITS


----------



## Bubbashine (Jun 12, 2016)

4 Goji Og & 8 Stardawg Guava x Wookie


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 12, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Pic #1 are of Buddhas Hand 1&2
> Pic #2 are Space Monkeys 1-3
> Pic #3 are Space Monkeys 4-6
> All topped and bushing out nicely


My lack of sleep has turned me into a space monkey...and I am looking forward to bushing out myself!


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 12, 2016)

The bodhi mystery pack. Couple of them got a bit stretchy, they've been in the flower tent until I got my 4x4 and setup the 3x3 for veg. Now I'm low on light having only 400 in the 4x4 :/ thinking about a 600 for flower and the 400 in the veg tent, opinions?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 12, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Thats right bro also my goji raz wookie testers are 7 weeks rn and they look done!
> 
> It appears wookie could be a fast one!. I love both of the wookie x's ive ran. Makes me wanna try a whole lot more wookies!!


Damn, I gifted a pack of Goji and Purple Wookie to a good friend!!! I shouldnt have trouble finding another pack of each though.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 12, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Damn, I gifted a pack of Goji and Purple Wookie to a good friend!!! I shouldnt have trouble finding another pack of each though.


Selfless generosity never goes unpaid...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 12, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I picked it up for 300 with a dime bag and a free shirt!! I had many Jerome baker pieces back in the day!
> On a fishing trip w the family so had to get it? Lil oil vape is nice too.
> View attachment 3706164


Nice! How does it hit?


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 12, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Damn, I gifted a pack of Goji and Purple Wookie to a good friend!!! I shouldnt have trouble finding another pack of each though.


Ya yr right bro, shouldnt have a prob finding more wookie x's. 

If i were u id hold off til the goji raz sharpie wookie gets released. Big shoe said hes getting it in 10 days a couple days ago. Its prob the most beautiful cross ive ever ran. Smoke report coming soon... 

And shit i hope bodhi releases a name w tht cross. Im tired of saying goji raz sharpie wookie everytime i talk abt it lol!


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 12, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Your welcome to this space monkey if I can get the clone to root. been a few weeks so far and nada but it's still alive so I'm hopeful hah


Sounds abt like everytime ive ever cloned lol which is a ton haha! I suck

Thats very generous of u bro thank u! I also have a pack of space monkey in the fridge i been dying to pop. 

I def look forward to seeing it flowered out! Keep us posted huh?! Might take u up on that offer some day!


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 12, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> CFLs and Dixie cups thru flower will get you paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaid!


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 12, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Getting ready to start my first indoor soon  .. This has been prob the most stressfull year ever with the triple hit of extremely late frosts right ontop of each other and extremely hard rains just a couple weeks after, followed by more heavy winds and rain..
> 
> I honestly have no clue when it comes to this indoor stuff but im hoping that maybe some of the Bodhi fam will keep me in the right direction.


All i can say my bro is dnt get too big of lights that u cant handke the heat they put out. Id say thats one if the biggest probs facing new indoor growers. Imo, cooling is more important than lighting, to an extent.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 12, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Nice! How does it hit?


Nice n smooth. Got get a bigger bowl though bob!


----------



## Beemo (Jun 12, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I picked it up for 300 with a dime bag and a free shirt!! I had many Jerome baker pieces back in the day!
> On a fishing trip w the family so had to get it? Lil oil vape is nice too.
> View attachment 3706164


man you went old school on all of us... my first piece was a jerome baker almost 20yrs ago...
nice pickup!!!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 12, 2016)

I recently bought my JBD old school style bong and it's my daily driver...........

I got this one with the Tiki figurine:
https://www.grasscity.com/us_en/jerome-baker-q-ball-sculpture-bubbler-with-glass-animal-frog-or-lizard.html#.V13jBvkrIUE


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 12, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I recently bought my JBD old school style bong and it's my daily driver...........
> 
> I got this one with the Tiki figurine:
> https://www.grasscity.com/us_en/jerome-baker-q-ball-sculpture-bubbler-with-glass-animal-frog-or-lizard.html#.V13jBvkrIUE


Holy crap I'm getting one.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 12, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Holy crap I'm getting one.


Bro this thing is so awesome. It's got a notch blown in to hold ice that was a surprise too. She hit's hard and smooth, couldn't ask for more and the glass is THICK!


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 12, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ya yr right bro, shouldnt have a prob finding more wookie x's.
> 
> If i were u id hold off til the goji raz sharpie wookie gets released. Big shoe said hes getting it in 10 days a couple days ago. Its prob the most beautiful cross ive ever ran. Smoke report coming soon...
> 
> And shit i hope bodhi releases a name w tht cross. Im tired of saying goji raz sharpie wookie everytime i talk abt it lol!


But maaaayne....theres so many i dont have. . (Thanx for the #5 pheno )


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 12, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> If i were u id hold off til the goji raz sharpie wookie gets released. Big shoe said hes getting it in 10 days a couple days ago. Its prob the most beautiful cross ive ever ran. Smoke report coming soon...


Any news on what else Shoe is getting in?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 12, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Bro this thing is so awesome. It's got a notch blown in to hold ice that was a surprise too. She hit's hard and smooth, couldn't ask for more and the glass is THICK!


I used to have a bunch of Jerome bakers back in the day. So hard to find one in that style anymore. I love the blown glass animals and gold fuming.


----------



## indican3 (Jun 12, 2016)

3 Lions sprouted today!

Although they all have their cotyledons developed I went and helped all 3 remove their seed casings (helmets). I used 2 toothpicks as tweezers, worked pretty well, first attempt the seed casing wasn't moistened yet and it wasn't happening though. I probably didn't need to help remove the casings, but I was bit eager. Also they weren't planted _that _deep and were in loose mix so I felt they wouldn't mind some assistance.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 12, 2016)

Gogi X ssdd







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 12, 2016)

Showing sex on 33 Bodhi plants. 3 females on several strains including the reeferman Nigerian X afghanif2 and wolf pack. Gonna get interesting this summer.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 12, 2016)

Catchin some rainbows


----------



## doniawon (Jun 12, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Gogi X ssdd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn those are sure to let u down.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 12, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3706679Catchin some rainbows


 
Mine today.


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> But maaaayne....theres so many i dont have. . (Thanx for the #5 pheno )


Think yr gonna like it mayng. Even tho its very raspberry, or strawberry idk cant tell. 

Atm the #5, all the phenos actually, are gettin a really nice "anise" aroma to it, with a kushy perfume smell to it too. Really clears the sinuses w a chemical fume sensation. Im thinkin thats the sharpie marker crashin the raspberry party at last call haha


----------



## Nu-Be (Jun 13, 2016)

Catching Crestone rainbows a couple weeks ago:


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 13, 2016)

Well...my SSDD's appear a lil stalled out...i'm sure it had nothing to do with the high temps the other day....if things don't pick up I'll probably toss them to friends and start on something else....as we can see, patience isn't one of my virtues....also I know this is going to sound like blasphemy....but i think my days of growing bulk are over...way to much work for me to do nowadays....all my vegging plants (except the moms, still have decided what to do with those bitches yet) have all been put in raised beds and hoops....(i know its sorta late, but i think they'll be fine, most all indys anyways)...now if I can keep corporate and government inspectors away from that area I'll be golden....if I vanish, we'll assume they didn't stay away... on another note.....i'm sure we've all got friends who are not very well off socioeconomically speaking, so we pay them to help trim and chop....why is the ones that always cry about needing money never show up?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Well...my SSDD's appear a lil stalled out...i'm sure it had nothing to do with the high temps the other day....if things don't pick up I'll probably toss them to friends and start on something else....as we can see, patience isn't one of my virtues....also I know this is going to sound like blasphemy....but i think my days of growing bulk are over...way to much work for me to do nowadays....all my vegging plants (except the moms, still have decided what to do with those bitches yet) have all been put in raised beds and hoops....(i know its sorta late, but i think they'll be fine, most all indys anyways)...now if I can keep corporate and government inspectors away from that area I'll be golden....if I vanish, we'll assume they didn't stay away... on another note.....i'm sure we've all got friends who are not very well off socioeconomically speaking, so we pay them to help trim and chop....why is the ones that always cry about needing money never show up?


No money... 
No car...
Just plain stupid...

Lol. I grow mostly personals at this point. Used to run a few houses and own a dispensary. There are lots of reasons to do other things. I'm harvesting better nug than ever and I don't have to worry about shit. Plus, I make more money doing what I currently do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3706711
> Mine today.


Nice fish, I took my daughter out yesterday slayed some cutthroat. She said it was a good thing we left, so everyone else got a chance lol, she's 7


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> No money...
> No car...
> Just plain stupid...
> 
> ...


I'm trying to figure out how much I'll need for personal only....don't get me wrong, i LOVE growing ANYTHING it turns out....I don't have a dispensary just a broker...I heard owning a 30 unit apartment building was where its at instead of houses...just something a lil birdy told me one, commercial farms work good too because well....its nice having unlimited power drawing potential and room for solar panels...again just speculation and here say as only a buffoon would put those pics up...and who wants to see 6000 dixie cup hempy's anyways!


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> No money...
> No car...
> Just plain stupid...
> 
> ...


Sounds like yall could use some help.

Experienced grower at service


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 13, 2016)

1 last venting before I go tractor hopping again...or question I guess...is 250 per elbow and a large amount of smoke not a good deal? Am I being cheap and not realizing it? :/

Again just bluff and bluster, no actual plants were harmed in the making of this statement! (or grown, or smoked, or used for any purpose)


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Sounds like yall could use some help.
> 
> Experienced grower at service


see my last post then!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> 1 last venting before I go tractor hopping again...or question I guess...is 250 per elbow and a large amount of smoke not a good deal? Am I being cheap and not realizing it? :/
> 
> Again just bluff and bluster, no actual plants were harmed in the making of this statement! (or grown, or smoked, or used for any purpose)


Honestly people will complain less and trim better if you pay the hourly or agree to a specific amount for the entirety of the time they'll be on the property trimming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Honestly people will complain less and trim better if you pay the hourly or agree to a specific amount for the entirety of the time they'll be on the property trimming.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe I've just been trimming to long and got to fast and that's what I'm basing my #'s off of....  just would be hard not to make a 500 a day that way even a sloth could do it!(again speculation and an innuendo)..smallest buds I keep for trimming are half dollar sized or better, usually I just stick to the colas and big chunks...anything else just gets screen dried and put in a giant crystal raper...or gets smoked by me, and I could care less how much sugar leaf is on my personal stash


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Maybe I've just been trimming to long and got to fast and that's what I'm basing my #'s off of....  just would be hard not to make a 500 a day that way even a sloth could do it!(again speculation and an innuendo)..smallest buds I keep for trimming are half dollar sized or better, usually I just stick to the colas and big chunks...anything else just gets screen dried and put in a giant crystal raper...or gets smoked by me, and I could care less how much sugar leaf is on my personal stash


In the same. But in generally, the situation I described will keep more people happy with what they're doing. Even if it actually makes them less money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 13, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> Nice fish, I took my daughter out yesterday slayed some cutthroat. She said it was a good thing we left, so everyone else got a chance lol, she's 7


Hahahaha perfect.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> In the same. But in generally, the situation I described will keep more people happy with what they're doing. Even if it actually makes them less money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every time I pay someone to trim I'm disappointed in their work quality. Why is good help so hard to find?


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Every time I pay someone to trim I'm disappointed in their work quality. Why is good help so hard to find?


I blame their parents


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 13, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> 1 last venting before I go tractor hopping again...or question I guess...is 250 per elbow and a large amount of smoke not a good deal? Am I being cheap and not realizing it? :/
> Shiit, u wont get that from me lol thats a good price, ill trim it. Wish i was closer, i need all the bean money i can get
> 
> Again just bluff and bluster, no actual plants were harmed in the making of this statement! (or grown, or smoked, or used for any purpose)


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> In the same. But in generally, the situation I described will keep more people happy with what they're doing. Even if it actually makes them less money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ty for the advice buddy...turns out free food and a hooker go a lot further than cash!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Ty for the advice buddy...turns out free food and a hooker go a lot further than cash!


Sometimes we gotta remember most people are really fucking stupid and selfish. People would rather feel like they're making what they're worth, than actually make what their worth lol. It's all perception for most. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 13, 2016)

I also often fall into the thinking that people are stupid and selfish. But let's not forget sometimes people just need extra encouragement, motivation, and better training to do a better job. This sucks because it is not easy to be patient and teach people.

Some of us are naturally curious and driven to excellence. Others need some guidance.

OK, enough with being positive and shit....


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 13, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Well...my SSDD's appear a lil stalled out...i'm sure it had nothing to do with the high temps the other day....if things don't pick up I'll probably toss them to friends and start on something else....as we can see, patience isn't one of my virtues....also I know this is going to sound like blasphemy....but i think my days of growing bulk are over...way to much work for me to do nowadays....all my vegging plants (except the moms, still have decided what to do with those bitches yet) have all been put in raised beds and hoops....(i know its sorta late, but i think they'll be fine, most all indys anyways)...now if I can keep corporate and government inspectors away from that area I'll be golden....if I vanish, we'll assume they didn't stay away... on another note.....i'm sure we've all got friends who are not very well off socioeconomically speaking, so we pay them to help trim and chop....why is the ones that always cry about needing money never show up?


Hang in there bro those ssdd are just really finicky. But also some very killer smoke. 

Mine are the most finicky plant in the garden, but also my fave smoke. Especially the bubbashine pheno, the most finicky one. 

But its all worth it once u harvest


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 13, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone here run Gavita ?


Yes, 1000e DE, no plasma yet...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 13, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Yes, 1000e DE, no plasma yet...


Im looking into the 6/750. I am still trying to figure out grow area and trying to figure if i would have enough room or not. I really like there lights for many reasons and also the expandability of them with the controler also. I never thought i would spend so much time researching lights let alone everything else. I just dont want to look back and say "I should have gotten this or that" . I want to try and get everything right or as close as possible the first time. I am sure i will have enough of a learning curve worrying about the Organics of things indoor. So the less i have to think about the technical stuff the better.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 13, 2016)

I'll toss it in the overnight airmail! @JDGreen


----------



## doniawon (Jun 13, 2016)

Freebie crit plus..blimburn Blue hashplant 2 Bluehashplant 1 Jabbas stash Jabberwocky More cowbell


----------



## doniawon (Jun 13, 2016)

Blue hashplant 3


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 13, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Im looking into the 6/750. I am still trying to figure out grow area and trying to figure if i would have enough room or not. I really like there lights for many reasons and also the expandability of them with the controler also. I never thought i would spend so much time researching lights let alone everything else. I just dont want to look back and say "I should have gotten this or that" . I want to try and get everything right or as close as possible the first time. I am sure i will have enough of a learning curve worrying about the Organics of things indoor. So the less i have to think about the technical stuff the better.


I did tons of light research before I purchased my gavitas as well, I'm still at a 7-foot height restriction I've got it turned down to like 825 but plan on expanding to a larger room, I've been running that thousand for almost 9 months and I'm very happy with it even though I'm not running it at full power, but I did break it in at full power for 100 hours. As long as you train your plants properly and keep your canopy Temps in check you should be fine.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 13, 2016)

Those all look killer! , but that Blue Hashplant #2 is ticklin my fancy.. Please post a smoke report when ready.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 13, 2016)

Mob boss


----------



## doniawon (Jun 13, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Those all look killer , but that Blue Hashplant #2 is ticklin my fancy.. Please post a smoke report when ready.


Will do.. looks like the boysenberry x hp I saw posted that was pressed into rosin. 

Think grayfox posted it?. 
I think I'm liking all 3.. not a bad bean yet from bohdi!!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 13, 2016)

Im looking into this scrog ordeal. I think that may be my best option. I have lst'd many girls so doing a scrog is the same i figure..

If your max height is 7' and you have it turned down to 825 thn i should be plenty good. My height is the same at 7' . I could go higher but then i wouldnt have free access to colder air. Higher ceiling pulling in mid/upper 70's or lower ceiling pulling in consistant 70's or below (usually 65-67) ?

I need too /will start a grow journal since i seem to be clogging up this thread (apologies).. All Bodhi fam is welcome for comments, input etc (please , i would really apreciate it guys/gals) . Specially since the first indoor beans will be ??.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 13, 2016)

More Cowbell 
Sunshine daydreamAnd some purple unicorn x88g13HP testers the unicorns have a nute problem, but are still coming along nicely!


----------



## limonene (Jun 13, 2016)

Just saw on IG sunshine#4 got 2nd place in best hybrid category at the high times cup. I'm sure it won an award last year as well. Excellent work Bodhi


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 13, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Im looking into the 6/750. I am still trying to figure out grow area and trying to figure if i would have enough room or not. I really like there lights for many reasons and also the expandability of them with the controler also. I never thought i would spend so much time researching lights let alone everything else. I just dont want to look back and say "I should have gotten this or that" . I want to try and get everything right or as close as possible the first time. I am sure i will have enough of a learning curve worrying about the Organics of things indoor. So the less i have to think about the technical stuff the better.


I run a gavita along with other HPS air-cooled hoods. Man, the Gavita might be better served in the colder months, unless you are north? You just cannot run these close to the canopy because they are hot, I smell my hair burning when I water my plants! They are not really supposed to be air-cooled but I have a mini split 2 ton a/c... I am in a southern state and it gets hot here!


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 13, 2016)

limonene said:


> Just saw on IG sunshine#4 got 2nd place in best hybrid category at the high times cup. I'm sure it won an award last year as well. Excellent work Bodhi


I saw that and made it a mist have. Those buds looked fan-canna-tastic


----------



## The devils lettuce (Jun 13, 2016)

I would give bodhi my last pack of trident layers for a pack of any of these.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2016)

Gogi X ssdd tester up, debating on topping them lol. Actually vegging this run for a few weeks so this should be fun.




















i crushed this one 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The devils lettuce (Jun 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Gogi X ssdd tester up, debating on topping them lol. Actually vegging this run for a few weeks so this should be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mentioned you may veg for a few weeks, how long do you usually veg for? Sorry if you mentioned it previously.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2016)

The devils lettuce said:


> You mentioned you may veg for a few weeks, how long do you usually veg for? Sorry if you mentioned it previously.


Really depends. Last run was 12/12 from seed. Half of my tent is clones this time so I need a bit of veg so they'll yield alright. Also with 12 regs I figure I'll probably be cutting at least 6 out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The devils lettuce (Jun 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Really depends. Last run was 12/12 from seed. Half of my tent is clones this time so I need a bit of veg so they'll yield alright. Also with 12 regs I figure I'll probably be cutting at least 6 out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks for the info, I'm gonna dig into this thread and check out some photos!


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 14, 2016)

limonene said:


> Just saw on IG sunshine#4 got 2nd place in best hybrid category at the high times cup. I'm sure it won an award last year as well. Excellent work Bodhi


Whos page was it on?


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 14, 2016)

SSDD's are starting to pick up, they didn't like the MH for whatever reason, however they love the cheap chinese LED, plants crack me up  I have a Goji seedling that is apparently some kind of beast....they are 2 weeks above soil, but this one has nearly tripled the growth of the other goji's and has a noticeable burnt rubber/electrical fire stank to it when disturbed....still a bunch more of chops coming...Threw most of my moms outdoors to flower out...life is getting simpler by the day!...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 14, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Whos page was it on?


http://hightimes.com/read/winners-2016-michigan-medical-cannabis-cup


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 14, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> SSDD's are starting to pick up, they didn't like the MH for whatever reason, however they love the cheap chinese LED, plants crack me up


Gives me some hope for when I get around my pack of SSDD!


----------



## 0letdown (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey all, just a little update. Both my ladies are doing great and are really frosting up nicely. I'm really liking the smell and totem-pole cola structure of the SM so I took a few clones of her to run again.. Wasn't as impressed with the Kalifornia pheno I ended up getting so I took one clone and will continue hunting through rest of the pack. Some good news though, my new friend, Limonene, generously gifted me three of his Spirit Hashplant seeds. I was really excited to grow this strain so they went right away into the shot glass last night and I can't wait too see what I end up getting (fingers crossed for females!). I will put some more pics up here soon.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 14, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Whos page was it on?


I read it online while back. I didnt see it on ig though, but u can find the award through google. Even though they get the lineage about as far off as possible.


----------



## Just fooling (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey all, just got my first bodhi seeds. Nothing to show off yet just package pic. I understand you guys don't want to see the package but the final product.

I promise I won't post no more seed pics or veg pics. At at least I hope. Don't keep me to that I can get exited sometimes.

They came from james beans, I paid cash by mail, yea, yea. I know. It all went well though. It was my first buy from them and they were very friendly and helpful.

This is all a tad premature anyhow It is going to be a month at best before I've room to sprout some.


----------



## GreenSanta (Jun 14, 2016)

I have some female dragon fruit and female more cowbell, just showed sex, gonna grow them big, I dont typically clone but I think I m gonna clone that cowbell what do you guys think? can't wait for the more cowbells, never had cookies... is it a lot like what other people refer to as a cookie strain?


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 14, 2016)

18 straight driving heavy equipment like a boss.....guess I need to hire people


----------



## blackforest (Jun 14, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> 18 straight driving heavy equipment like a boss.....guess I need to hire people


Make sure you drug test them.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 14, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Make sure you drug test them.


well yeah, you gotta test positive to work at my farm!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 14, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> well yeah, you gotta test positive to work at my farm!


or be a mega hottie....i'm sure my old lady would be thrilled to have 20 lil hotties walking around


----------



## doniawon (Jun 14, 2016)

Tibits of info I've gathered.
Bhp: amazing resistance to molds!
Berry fruity smell! Good production fast finisher. 
More cowbell: grows alot like the forum cut gsc. Low yielder but very dense colorful buds. Decent mold resistance (for a purple strain) lowers need to be pruned.
Jabba stash: easy to grow crappy mold resistance high heat tolerance descent producer


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 14, 2016)

Bhp high mold resist sounds plausible for a outdoor strain for me. Hows it grow and yield?


----------



## Just fooling (Jun 14, 2016)

Ok so I'm not up to par with all the names but more cowbell is girl scout cookie cross? What's is the cross? I looked around and didn't see it listed. I'm real toast sorry. I get lost on this net thing. I go looking for info and hrs from now I've long since forgot my initial objective.

Edit- found it I think 88g13?? I think. Sounds nice.


----------



## ky man (Jun 14, 2016)

Just fooling said:


> Hey all, just got my first bodhi seeds. Nothing to show off yet just package pic. I understand you guys don't want to see the package but the final product.
> 
> I promise I won't post no more seed pics or veg pics. At at least I hope. Don't keep me to that I can get exited sometimes.
> 
> ...


they are a good company to do busness with and they have always treated me rite.and free beans with every order.ky


----------



## GreenSanta (Jun 14, 2016)

Just fooling said:


> Ok so I'm not up to par with all the names but more cowbell is girl scout cookie cross? What's is the cross? I looked around and didn't see it listed. I'm real toast sorry. I get lost on this net thing. I go looking for info and hrs from now I've long since forgot my initial objective.
> 
> Edit- found it I think 88g13?? I think. Sounds nice.


a tough google search, I made it though, you are right : more cowbells = GSC forum x 88g13/hp


----------



## doniawon (Jun 14, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Bhp high mold resist sounds plausible for a outdoor strain for me. Hows it grow and yield?


It grows great. Good beginner strain. 
Ill know more about its yield after harvest.. bout a week to go. But it is on the higher end of the spectrum.


----------



## Just fooling (Jun 14, 2016)

Yea, for some reason I forget Google exits. Maybe that's good? I was looking at seed sites without good descriptions.

Thanks for the heads up. I've got some hp13 which is supposed to be Hash plant x g13. Its nice, somewhat purple, smells to fruity for me but everyone else loves it doesn't whoop your ass but bag appeal and smell people like. The cowbell must add power. Or likely I have a hp13 totally unrelated hash plant x g13 cross in bodhis.


----------



## limonene (Jun 15, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Tibits of info I've gathered.
> Bhp: amazing resistance to molds!
> Berry fruity smell! Good production fast finisher.
> More cowbell: grows alot like the forum cut gsc. Low yielder but very dense colorful buds. Decent mold resistance (for a purple strain) lowers need to be pruned.
> Jabba stash: easy to grow crappy mold resistance high heat tolerance descent producer


Agreed on that bbhp mould point you make. It is surprising considering it is so dense. Also on my first run with her I had a spider mite problem that spread to all the plants except the 3 different blueberry hashplant phenos. I couldn't find one on any of them! 
Here's my bbhp keeper getting chopped very soon.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 15, 2016)

Just fooling said:


> Hey all, just got my first bodhi seeds. Nothing to show off yet just package pic. I understand you guys don't want to see the package but the final product.
> 
> I promise I won't post no more seed pics or veg pics. At at least I hope. Don't keep me to that I can get exited sometimes.
> 
> ...


Fyi, i and others love hood veg pics to show general structure. Also i always pay cash to.my bean guys nothing weird abt that. Feel free to chime in, update us and ask questions.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 15, 2016)

Just fooling said:


> Hey all, just got my first bodhi seeds. Nothing to show off yet just package pic. I understand you guys don't want to see the package but the final product.
> 
> I promise I won't post no more seed pics or veg pics. At at least I hope. Don't keep me to that I can get exited sometimes.
> 
> ...


Cash is king, period....for a variety of reasons...anonymity is nice, not a paper trail..and I'm with @JDGreen on this one, veg pics rock!

Also great bean choices!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 15, 2016)

I see SVOC is having a bodhi deal...buy 2 for $107 delivered..that's not a bad deal at all! Guess I'll try that BBHP and Cowbell That's the exact reason I have a stupid amount of packs....order stuff with the intention of running them immediately....then you know what happens? The next day the cycle gets repeated....#beanhoarding4life !


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 15, 2016)

I recently went to Kindpeoples dispensary in Santa Cruz. I see they got mentioned on this thread a while ago. I picked up Genius Thai Extreme (they have one more pack) and was very tempted by, but could not justify, a pack of the Colombian Black (leave it for someone who can grow it properly ). They also got Lucky Charms clones. Cool place to swing by if anyone is ever in the area.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 15, 2016)

limonene said:


> Agreed on that bbhp mould point you make. It is surprising considering it is so dense. Also on my first run with her I had a spider mite problem that spread to all the plants except the 3 different blueberry hashplant phenos. I couldn't find one on any of them!
> Here's my bbhp keeper getting chopped very soon.View attachment 3708316View attachment 3708317


Holly molly hot damn


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 15, 2016)

Lots of double serrated leaves showing on the UW Black x Dragonsblood f3. Some have really fat broad leafs and some are fairly narrow. I still need to get shots of individuals. Once they have some flowers formed I'll do so. They are only 12 days in right now.

They look like they want to/have the potential to grow into serious monsters, begging for a long veg and to be potted up!


----------



## baronvonbud (Jun 15, 2016)

whats a good bodhi strain if you're just getting 6 or so and need a good chance of a great pheno out of that


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 15, 2016)

baronvonbud said:


> whats a good bodhi strain if you're just getting 6 or so and need a good chance of a great pheno out of that


Guaranteed greatness in the Guava Hashplant. Not a single shitty plant.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 15, 2016)

Mothers milk week 2 bloom jabberwovky week 2  jabberwocky week 9 lemon lotus tribe bio desiel mountain temple


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 15, 2016)

baronvonbud said:


> whats a good bodhi strain if you're just getting 6 or so and need a good chance of a great pheno out of that


There's lots of random choices....what type of high you shooting for? There are a lot of good phenos in a lot of Bodhi strains, several in Sunshine Daydream alone, Goji OG has some nice ones, I hear Lucky Charms and Wolfpack are pretty solid...you really can't go wrong....are there certains strains you've smoked that were your favs, ...you really can't go wrong with Love Triangle or Dank Sinatra....my cousin replaced his whole op with those two....and the Dank Sinatra he kept can't possibly have a ceiling or immunity problems....cuts through just about anything...


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 15, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3708585 View attachment 3708586 Mothers milk week 2 bloomView attachment 3708587 jabberwovky week 2View attachment 3708588 View attachment 3708589 jabberwocky week 9View attachment 3708591 lemon lotus tribe bio desiel mountain temple


I knew I liked you for a reason @doniawon....always wanted to try mothers milk....how is she?


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 15, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Guaranteed greatness in the Guava Hashplant. Not a single shitty plant.


 sir it helps that you are a superb grower as well!


----------



## doniawon (Jun 15, 2016)

Veg room seeds are ..'the lucky truth' lucky charms x the truth.. lil pick up from 14ers!


----------



## doniawon (Jun 15, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I knew I liked you for a reason @doniawon....always wanted to try mothers milk....how is she?


First run. 2 weeks in n she already gives me a woody!. I'm exspecting great things.. Stay tuned


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 15, 2016)

doniawon said:


> First run. 2 weeks in n she already gives me a woody!. I'm exspecting great things.. Stay tuned


I certainly will buddy thanks! when you say "woody" do you mean that dude from toy story?


----------



## doniawon (Jun 15, 2016)

Yes, he's a asshole


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 15, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> sir it helps that you are a superb grower as well!


I'm really just pretty average haha but thank you. It helps to be working with world class genetics like Bodhi. I K.I.S.S. My joke with some of my growmies is that "I don't know shit I just pour the nutes" hahahahaha.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 15, 2016)

Jabbas stash samples.. she needs about 5 more days I'm guessing, but very nice ..


----------



## doniawon (Jun 15, 2016)

QUOTE="D_Urbmon, post: 12691602, member: 880721"]Guaranteed greatness in the Guava Hashplant. Not a single shitty plant.[/QUOTE]
How did it yeild?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 15, 2016)

doniawon said:


> QUOTE="D_Urbmon, post: 12691602, member: 880721"]Guaranteed greatness in the Guava Hashplant. Not a single shitty plant.


How did it yeild?[/QUOTE]

Seemed average. I can't really comment though because I grew them small in tinypots, force flowered before sexual maturity. They were single branch plants packed in super tight, pretty much grown like hemp . They never reached their full expression of structure.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 15, 2016)

some pure kush suge x 88 g13/hp in there with the guava hashplant


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 15, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> some pure kush suge x 88 g13/hp in there with the guava hashplant
> 
> View attachment 3708667
> View attachment 3708669


Nice colors in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doniawon (Jun 15, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> some pure kush suge x 88 g13/hp in there with the guava hashplant
> 
> View attachment 3708667
> View attachment 3708669


Are the guava hps the ones turning red?


----------



## doniawon (Jun 15, 2016)

Blue hashplant. Sat dom. Samples. Needs s week or two.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Nice colors in there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks kmog



doniawon said:


> Are the guava hps the ones turning red?


I think the Pure Kush Suge x colored up a bit better. iirc only 1 of the Guava HP's did. yep just checked the pics here she is.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 15, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm really just pretty average haha but thank you. It helps to be working with world class genetics like Bodhi. I K.I.S.S. My joke with some of my growmies is that "I don't know shit I just pour the nutes" hahahahaha.


I'm all about the kiss method, water only for me  sorta anyways


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 15, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> some pure kush suge x 88 g13/hp in there with the guava hashplant
> 
> View attachment 3708667
> View attachment 3708669


#likeaboss


----------



## dredank (Jun 15, 2016)

whos grown purple wook? trying to decide between that and more cowbell? for so cal OD

looking for something funky stanky,


----------



## doniawon (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## kmog33 (Jun 15, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3708995


That's beast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doniawon (Jun 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's beast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats only the top, fucker is s beast. thanks kmog!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 15, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Thats only the top, fucker is s beast. thanks kmog!


Haha a pretty one, hopefully potency matches looks. 

I really need to find something that yields like that, but also puts me down like the low yielding strains I run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doniawon (Jun 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Haha a pretty one, hopefully potency matches looks.
> 
> I really need to find something that yields like that, but also puts me down like the low yielding strains I run.
> 
> ...


27% !!.. pretty much fucks us up every time. Not the best but very good.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 15, 2016)

doniawon said:


> 27% !!.. pretty much fucks us up every time. Not the best but very good.


These super high thc strains test well and it has a part of potency I feel. But there are still some 15-24ish% strains that fuck me up worse it seems. So there's got to be some part of the tests that could be improved or something. Also sativas tend to test way high but don't have the stone as some lower testing indicas. There's so much more we need to learn about how and why different strains effect different people the way that they do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 15, 2016)

Than shit looks fire for sure though. I wasn't implying anything else it seemed that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's beast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beast is right!


well done @doniawon


----------



## doniawon (Jun 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Than shit looks fire for sure though. I wasn't implying anything else it seemed that way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks again kmog! I'm just a proud papa. This one always seems to amaze me. Couldn't miss the opportunity to brag on her.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 16, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Beast is right!
> 
> 
> well done @doniawon


Thanks buddy!


----------



## GroDank101 (Jun 16, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3708995


cheers, what strain is this? looks amazing, really great job on this one @doniawon


----------



## doniawon (Jun 16, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> cheers, what strain is this? looks amazing, really great job on this one @doniawon


Lucky charms x bio diesel


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 16, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3708995


damn homie that's a monster!


----------



## Ray black (Jun 16, 2016)

jkahndb0 said:


> Hey sketch, your Collection is Pretty Damn Sick urself...loL
> 
> Nd im swillin to bet Its gonna a lot Better a lot faster than mine will...
> (Lol... I wrote Swillin as a typo... But iono... it just kinda rolls of the Tongue....)
> ...




This is an incredible pic and plant man... super props


----------



## Ray black (Jun 16, 2016)

Blockhead BX


----------



## Ray black (Jun 16, 2016)

Blockhead BX


----------



## Ray black (Jun 16, 2016)

She was tasty, got to keep some beans too

pretty uniform between the 5 I ran


----------



## Ray black (Jun 16, 2016)

What a marijuana leaf would look like in a Tim Burton movie

little wake n bake today


----------



## the real mccoy (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice!! What does she smell like?


----------



## baronvonbud (Jun 16, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> There's lots of random choices....what type of high you shooting for? There are a lot of good phenos in a lot of Bodhi strains, several in Sunshine Daydream alone, Goji OG has some nice ones, I hear Lucky Charms and Wolfpack are pretty solid...you really can't go wrong....are there certains strains you've smoked that were your favs, ...you really can't go wrong with Love Triangle or Dank Sinatra....my cousin replaced his whole op with those two....and the Dank Sinatra he kept can't possibly have a ceiling or immunity problems....cuts through just about anything...


i mean ideally an easy to grow plant that is forgiving with a sativa leaning high with more indica growth and big buds and frosty AF similar to Ak47 i guess


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

All I see in here are the coolest looking plants ever. Holy balls.
And then I decided to research Bohdi seeds, and found some shocking info. EDIT... Probably not the same people, but it fooled me. I wouldn't doubt it though.
THEY SEEM TO BE GENUINELY CARING HUMAN BEINGS!!!!
I'm not one to support anything with a religious base, but these people are doing great things. Have any of you seen what these peeps are up to? I'm new here, so maybe I've missed something about these guys. But I'm thinking about grabbing a bunch of seeds, and donating some cash to their different causes.
www.bodhiseeds.org


----------



## Ray black (Jun 16, 2016)

the real mccoy said:


> Nice!! What does she smell like?



Sweet. Purple indica with Kush hints

The tallest one tasted the best


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 16, 2016)

baronvonbud said:


> i mean ideally an easy to grow plant that is forgiving with a sativa leaning high with more indica growth and big buds and frosty AF similar to Ak47 i guess


Lucky Charms, Sunshine Daydream and Wolfpack are probably what you're looking for...however there are probably lots better choices, those just happen to be what I've seen and or grown recently...good phenos to be had in every pack of Bodhi


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> All I see in here are the coolest looking plants ever. Holy balls.
> And then I decided to research Bohdi seeds, and found some shocking info.
> THEY SEEM TO BE GENUINELY CARING HUMAN BEINGS!!!!
> I'm not one to support anything with a religious base, but these people are doing great things. Have any of you seen what these peeps are up to? I'm new here, so maybe I've missed something about these guys. But I'm thinking about grabbing a bunch of seeds, and donating some cash to their different causes.
> www.bodhiseeds.org


I don't think that is the same Bodhi  But they seem cool and this Bodhi seems pretty cool too.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 16, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> I don't think that is the same Bodhi  But they seem cool and this Bodhi seems pretty cool too.


I was wondering that. Where does Bohdi live? These guys are out of seattle I think.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I was wondering that. Where does Bohdi live? These guys are out of seattle I think.


Bodhi is in ca. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ky man (Jun 16, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Sweet. Purple indica with Kush hints
> 
> The tallest one tasted the best


purple indica where can I get some seeds of that in the usa?my good friend has a big one he is making clones from and he put her out doors to finish her out this year.. last year I got some of that from him and it was knock out and I loved it,but he lost his conection to get moor seeds and we need seeds bad of that pure purple indica for every one loves it..ky.ps if any one know where I can get seeds of it in the usa please pm me where to get them,most of them turn purple in the fall as it cools down


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 16, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Sweet. Purple indica with Kush hints
> 
> The tallest one tasted the best


@Ray black howya been mang.
How did the sky lotus turn out. Sorry if u answered this already.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jun 16, 2016)

I know this is probably super off topic but I feel like I'll get straight to the good stuff if I ask here, anyways can you fine individuals point me in the direction of some 100% indicas? Close to 100%'s are welcome as well. From any respected breeders.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 16, 2016)

White lotus


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 16, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> I know this is probably super off topic but I feel like I'll get straight to the good stuff if I ask here, anyways can you fine individuals point me in the direction of some 100% indicas? Close to 100%'s are welcome as well. From any respected breeders.


I always recommend the jabbas stash(bodhi seeds of course) wen people ask for indica.Should still be plentiful. But there r some saty phenos that show. But mine bubba dom.. bubba kush pre 93 x snow lotusnot 100% but there's some deep leaners im sure


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jun 16, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I always recommend the jabbas stash(bodhi seeds of course) wen people ask for indica.Should still be plentiful. But there r some saty phenos that show. But mine bubba dom.. bubba kush pre 93 x snow lotusView attachment 3709716not 100% but there's some deep leaners im sure


The jabba stash has been on my mind for a while. It's definitely a good suggestion. Any more would be great.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 16, 2016)

Gogi X ssdd testers killing it on growth rate.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray black (Jun 16, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> @Ray black howya been mang.
> How did the sky lotus turn out. Sorry if u answered this already.



She was great man

I passed on the cut I kept to pursue others and regretted it a little. She was very Skywalker Kush leaning.. Little touch of menthol which is why i passed her up but all my customers want it back. The blockhhead was my favorite

Blockhead, then skylotus, then dream beaver

My preference


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jun 16, 2016)

What about that bodhi strain that's basically a nl bx? Wouldnt that be a solid indica or does it have some sativa in it as well?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 16, 2016)

Gogi X ssdd tops [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShyGuru (Jun 16, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> What about that bodhi strain that's basically a nl bx? Wouldnt that be a solid indica or does it have some sativa in it as well?


I can't speak for the triad as I don't know the history of all the cuts but if you're looking for a mostly indica I would say Dank Zappa or Dank Sinatra should fit the bill. 88 g-13/HP is mostly indica as are the crosses used, la affie for Sinatra and 86 black hashplant for Zappa. I have some Zappa in the stash and I plan to add a Sinatra soon.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 16, 2016)

Ray black said:


> She was great man
> 
> I passed on the cut I kept to pursue others and regretted it a little. She was very Skywalker Kush leaning.. Little touch of menthol which is why i passed her up but all my customers want it back. The blockhhead was my favorite
> 
> ...


Nice, wat were ur dream beaver phenos like


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 17, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Nice, wat were ur dream beaver phenos like


My dream beaver phenos are Kate Beckinsale, Morgot Robbie and Katie Perry...


----------



## futant (Jun 17, 2016)

TESTERS Strawberry Milk x Wookie #15
#7 female and STANKY!
 
#8 female
 
#9 Female
 
#10 MALE!


----------



## limonene (Jun 17, 2016)

The side branch game is strong on silver mountain!


----------



## limonene (Jun 17, 2016)

More silver mountain.. Definitely getting more space in my garden.. She should be called "debt buster"


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 17, 2016)

limonene said:


> More silver mountain.. Definitely getting more space in my garden.. She should be called "debt buster"
> View attachment 3710224 View attachment 3710225 View attachment 3710226 View attachment 3710227


haha debt buster is a great name!


----------



## limonene (Jun 17, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> haha debt buster is a great name!


yeah man, everyone I've given a cut to has broken their record so far lol. This particular pheno is not as fire as most of the bodhi stuff i have run but damn its about the best yielding pheno I've found in 20 years. And there IS a fire pheno in the silver mountain that yields, is quick and smells like mopped up puke but she didn't clone. Ive got 2 more packs, will pop them all later in the year, find that fire pheno again i hope and also a stud for some fun and games.


----------



## limonene (Jun 17, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> My dream beaver phenos are Kate Beckinsale, Morgot Robbie and Katie Perry...


 i had a pheno of dream beaver called coco chanel. straight up horrible garlic.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 17, 2016)

FINE looking buds Limo 

Fat Cherry x SSDD testers,
Repotted today, healthy roots on all plants

top row( l-r) #7, 4, 1 
Middle row, #8, 5, 2
Bottom row, #10, 9, 6, 3


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 17, 2016)

limonene said:


> i had a pheno of dream beaver called coco chanel. straight up horrible garlic.


haha, well I was more referring to my "dream beavers" if you get me


----------



## limonene (Jun 17, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> haha, well I was more referring to my "dream beavers" if you get me


oh right lol. that would be hilary clinton then haha


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 17, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> haha, well I was more referring to my "dream beavers" if you get me


them and Jennifer Anniston are the only ladies my old lady would let me uhm..."cultivate" without a divorce...she has her list too, but that's instadivorce!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 17, 2016)

limonene said:


> oh right lol. that would be hilary clinton then haha


She's had more dream beaver then I ever have I'm sure


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 17, 2016)

limonene said:


> there IS a fire pheno in the silver mountain that yields, is quick and smells like mopped up puke...


You had me at Sprite....then lost me with "mopped up puke." 



They look great though!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 17, 2016)

limonene said:


> oh right lol. that would be hilary clinton then haha


Lol, gross. .

Here are some Canadian baby diapers.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limonene (Jun 17, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> them and Jennifer Anniston are the only ladies my old lady would let me uhm..."cultivate" without a divorce...she has her list too, but that's instadivorce!


Jennifer Anniston doesn't float my boat, she looks like the kind of girl who'd make you wash your junk before and run to get some tissues immediately after. Hilary though - definite straight up dominating kinky shit there, I'd get Bill to play the sax for some ambience.


----------



## limonene (Jun 17, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> You had me at Sprite....then lost me with "mopped up puke."
> 
> 
> 
> They look great though!


Ha ha yeah the sprite was the one I lost. This pheno is more "child drinks 2 bottles of sprite, spends an hour on the bouncy castle, pukes up and dad does a half ass job of cleaning it up with cheap bleach"


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 17, 2016)

limonene said:


> Ha ha yeah the sprite was the one I lost. This pheno is more "child drinks 2 bottles of sprite, spends an hour on the bouncy castle, pukes up and dad does a half ass job of cleaning it up with cheap bleach"


There aren't many times when nothing is better than something. This is one.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 17, 2016)

limonene said:


> Jennifer Anniston doesn't float my boat, she looks like the kind of girl who'd make you wash your junk before and run to get some tissues immediately after. Hilary though - definite straight up dominating kinky shit there, I'd get Bill to play the sax for some ambience.


Carerful with Bill, he'll stick anything that moves! (Monica Piginski *sudder*)

Jen would probably be a dead lay but I'm only there for me anyways!


----------



## limonene (Jun 17, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> There aren't many times when nothing is better than something. This is one.


damn it you're fussy


----------



## limonene (Jun 17, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Carerful with Bill, he'll stick anything that moves! (Monica Piginski *sudder*)
> 
> Jen would probably be a dead lay but I'm only there for me anyways!


How about Sarah Palin that little minx?


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 17, 2016)

limonene said:


> How about Sarah Palin that little minx?


I'd ruin that old lady, but I'd ruin Tina Fey too  Something about a pulse!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 17, 2016)

limonene said:


> damn it you're fussy


Spoiled. Sounds bad, but that's how it is. Two plants down today, w/ 2 to go. One is a clone off some fantastic smoke. The 2nd is just awful smelling, [but not as disgusting as puke], Even so, I don't look forward to the smoke test at all. It's most certainly destined to be bagged for the barter bin.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 17, 2016)

limonene said:


> How about Sarah Palin that little minx?


Yum


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 17, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Yum


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 17, 2016)

futant said:


> TESTERS Strawberry Milk x Wookie #15
> #7 female and STANKY!


Very nice! I'm pretty excited about the new wookie crosses, wanted to scoop that neroli but I have way too many beans I need to pop. I found 4 females in a pack of Snow Wookie and have one that is a real heavy wookie leaner, if she turns out good I may try to find a nice male for her from Big Buddy's Lemon Larry Lavender. We used to get some very dank Lavender buds during my college years, very memorable herb but I havent seen it around in almost a decade...it got overshadowed by all the OG's and Cookie variants.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 17, 2016)

Goji OG. Killer strain for outdoor and high humidity.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jun 17, 2016)

Anyone here fuck with coco? Been using supersoil with decent results but want to branch out a bit and try a few plants in coco. My local shop has either straight coco or coco + perlite and I have no idea why ch to get. I have researched a bit and opinions on which is better are all over the place. So just seeing what my bodhi brothers have to say


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 17, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Anyone here fuck with coco? Been using supersoil with decent results but want to branch out a bit and try a few plants in coco. My local shop has either straight coco or coco + perlite and I have no idea why ch to get. I have researched a bit and opinions on which is better are all over the place. So just seeing what my bodhi brothers have to say


I'm on my first run with coco right now. Well 2nd kinda. Tested a couple plants on a prior run.


So far the plants seem to be lovin it! I feel like there was a window of error in the promix watering that is not here with the coco. 50/50 coco/perlite


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 17, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm on my first run with coco right now. Well 2nd kinda. Tested a couple plants on a prior run.
> 
> 
> So far the plants seem to be lovin it! I feel like there was a window of error in the promix watering that is not here with the coco.


Promix tends to hold/retain more water than coco Ime. So that makes sense to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 17, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Anyone here fuck with coco? Been using supersoil with decent results but want to branch out a bit and try a few plants in coco. My local shop has either straight coco or coco + perlite and I have no idea why ch to get. I have researched a bit and opinions on which is better are all over the place. So just seeing what my bodhi brothers have to say


Is it Botanicare coco?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Promix tends to hold/retain more water than coco Ime. So that makes sense to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, with the promix to my understanding you want to let it somewhat dry out between waterings. and 8-12 hours difference can mean not dry enough to too dry. And also feeding every other water. Just does not seem optimal to me.

With coco I just water/feed every single day.


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 17, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Goji OG. Killer strain for outdoor and high humidity.


Nice looking plant(s)!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 17, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yeah, with the promix to my understanding you want to let it somewhat dry out between waterings. and 8-12 hours difference can mean not dry enough to too dry. And also feeding every other water. Just does not seem optimal to me.
> 
> With coco I just water every single day.


Yeah I feel that. The only issue I've had with coco is it drying out too fast. But that's on my for using it outside on a 7' plant in a 10 gallon smart pot lol. I don't blame the coco haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I feel that. The only issue I've had with coco is it drying out too fast. But that's on my for using it outside on a 7' plant in a 10 gallon smart pot lol. I don't blame the coco haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha yeah bigger pot or more frequent waterings. 

Do you mix with perlite or straight coco?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 17, 2016)

I've only used coco as a partial peat replacement in my own soil mixes. Never done a straight coco run...lot of people warn to keep an eye on Ca deficiencies with coco. I prefer the ease of a well-balanced living soil mix. All the Ph'ing of bottled nutrients with straight coco is too much work for me but people do get killer results and yields if they have the discipline for it.


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 17, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> I've only used coco as a partial peat replacement in my own soil mixes. Never done a straight coco run...lot of people warn to keep an eye on Ca deficiencies with coco. I prefer the ease of a well-balanced living soil mix. All the Ph'ing of bottled nutrients with straight coco is too much work for me but people do get killer results and yields if they have the discipline for it.


I'm using coco now but will switch to organic soil for my next run. Just want to use raw amendments instead of buying processed crap from a big corporation.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jun 17, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Is it Botanicare coco?


Yeah they have the Botanicare pure coco and the perlite mix (aeration and moisture mix) they also have roots organic and cyco brands but these are both coco+perilite. Haven't heard too much of the later brands so will go with the botanicare brand.just need help picking the mix


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 17, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yeah, with the promix to my understanding you want to let it somewhat dry out between waterings. and 8-12 hours difference can mean not dry enough to too dry. And also feeding every other water. Just does not seem optimal to me.
> 
> With coco I just water/feed every single day.


I use a product similar ro promix. But i mix in some slower release organic materials to reduce feedimg intermittently. Also strong teas allow u to go alittle longer periods(a cpl waters), also large pots (im moving to 10s, and now want a bed) But i dont mind the dry window cuz im pretty available, problem is its hard to leave(for more than 2-4 days). I notice large root systems in soils that dryout fast and evenly.


----------



## limonene (Jun 17, 2016)

I use coco, have done for a couple of years. Very easy. Hard to get it wrong. I like to feed 5 times a day but a pal feess once every 2 days and does very well.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jun 17, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yeah, with the promix to my understanding you want to let it somewhat dry out between waterings. and 8-12 hours difference can mean not dry enough to too dry. And also feeding every other water. Just does not seem optimal to me.
> 
> With coco I just water/feed every single day.


If you don't mind my asking what's your feeding regimen? Got a few runs under my belt but still trying to dial in dosing strength and frequency. Like most growers I blasted them with nutes my first run and have since learned less is more. But now I think I might be underfeeding slightly for fear of over doing it. Getting better every run tho and isn't that always the goal? Lol


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 17, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Yeah they have the Botanicare pure coco and the perlite mix (aeration and moisture mix) they also have roots organic and cyco brands but these are both coco+perilite. Haven't heard too much of the later brands so will go with the botanicare brand.just need help picking the mix


The guy I'm learning from swears by the Moisture mix so I've been using that. I water every other day. The other mixes might need watering everyday.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 17, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> If you don't mind my asking what's your feeding regimen? Got a few runs under my belt but still trying to dial is dosing strength and frequency. Like most growers I blasted them with nutes my first run and have since learned less is more. But now I think I might be underfeeding slightly for fear of over doing it. Getting better every run tho and isn't that always the goal? Lol


I like it keep it super simple so I just do the h3ad formula.

6ml micro
9ml bloom
1 gram epsom per gallon and that's it.

pH'd to 5.8-6.0 

comes out just over 600ppm


I was basically doing the same thing in promix but

8 micro
14 bloom
half gram epsom

pH'd to 6.5


----------



## ShyGuru (Jun 17, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I like it keep it super simple so I just do the h3ad formula.
> 
> 6ml micro
> 9ml bloom
> ...


You have some amazing plants so you must be doing something right lol. Seems youre running a 2:3 ratio whereas I was going more 1:2.5. I use turface (calcined clay) as my medium so idk if that would account for the difference.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 17, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> You have some amazing plants so you must be doing something right lol. Seems youre running a 2:3 ratio whereas I was going more 1:2.5. I use turface (calcined clay) as my medium so idk if that would account for the difference.


Thanks  I'm not about buying a ton of products. I'm sure some help but I don't know which ones do haha. 

I think the medium can definitely affect what you will want to feed like how the formula I use is different for peat and coco but I have no clue about calcined clay.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jun 17, 2016)

Yeah I hear that. I'm not trying to deal with 20 different bottles, in fact I like to use as few as possible. I tried the dynagrow bloom formula the cycle before last but I believe it had too much N for my situation as every plant ended up a bit leafy. Ran a few of the same clones this cycle using a slightly modified Lucas formula and they were much less leafy. Sorry for all the nutes talk just trying to learn from those more experienced. I'll go back to watching quietly and taking mental notes but thanks for the info


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 17, 2016)

Congrats @apbx720 on the bodhiseedpicturecontest winner!!!!


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm personally liking my 50/50 coco perlite mix more than organics. It's easier imo.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 17, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Congrats @apbx720 on the bodhiseedpicturecontest winner!!!!


Hes killing shit over there(edit. Over here AZ killin it). Hes a great dude and totally deserves the recognition. And hes rockin it in vegas at edc right now like some kinda lucky fu***ng a**hole


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 17, 2016)

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201361145-goji-og-picture-thread-lets-see-your-gojis-7.html






I was thinking about getting another pack of Goji since I gifted mine out! I also gave a pack of purple wookie away at the same time. 

I am looking for a production type strain and I think that I let a couple of them go!!! Anyways, I am looking at JamesBean promo again. I am sure that I want to get Goji again, but I am lost on my 2nd seed pack and the freebee. I am looking at Blueberry hashplant or Purple wookie for the 2nd pack.

Also, does anyone have info on Bingo Pajamas???


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 18, 2016)

Here's some Mango Biche x Kashmir testers on the left(the babies), Silver Mountain(@limonene-I'm running Silver Mountain because of your pictures and descriptions!), Mother's Milk, Legend OG x Snow lotus and Bingo Pajamas(kudra x Appalachia) on the right, Other than the lineage I really don't have much info on the Bingo pajamas but such a cool name she had to get a shot! I'm so limited on veg space, I had to pop just a few of each...The light green plant in the back is a Querkle I've been running for a long time, but the Bodhi army is definitely taking my garden by storm!


----------



## althor (Jun 18, 2016)

I am having an amazing amount of hell trying to pop Love Triangle seeds.
So far I have gone through 6 seeds and only one seedling.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 18, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Plat Delight 11 days into flower, one down. One of two, all of a sudden the remaining one is closer to the grow room door so I can keep an eye on it. View attachment 3711085 View attachment 3711086


Nice looking male in the second pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 18, 2016)

althor said:


> I am having an amazing amount of hell trying to pop Love Triangle seeds.
> So far I have gone through 6 seeds and only one seedling.


Hmmm, thats not the norm i would assume Not popping any love triangle specifically myself i cant say for sure, but b has some pretty good germ rates usually.

Wats the.method ur ursing to pop, mayb we can help


----------



## limonene (Jun 18, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Here's some Mango Biche x Kashmir testers on the left(the babies), Silver Mountain(@limonene-I'm running Silver Mountain because of your pictures and descriptions!), Mother's Milk, Legend OG x Snow lotus and Bingo Pajamas(kudra x Appalachia) on the right, Other than the lineage I really don't have much info on the Bingo pajamas but such a cool name she had to get a shot! I'm so limited on veg space, I had to pop just a few of each...View attachment 3711011The light green plant in the back is a Querkle I've been running for a long time, but the Bodhi army is definitely taking my garden by storm!


lol im glad at least someone liked my descriptions. I loved the mothers milk too, one of my faves. Good luck with your grow mate.


----------



## limonene (Jun 18, 2016)

The buds on my silver mountain are so huge I've had to get a new dehumidifier and set up an extra fan. It is ridiculous. 2 more weeks to go. Each plant has about 10 big buds and lots of lowers which would normally be considered big buds in themselves. I genuinely think each big bud could be the best part of an ounce. I noticed a little touch of bud rot on 1 bud in a spot i would say is slightly stagnant.
So a word of advice - if growing silver mountain in coco or hydro make sure your environmental game is on point!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 18, 2016)

limonene said:


> The buds on my silver mountain are so huge I've had to get a new dehumidifier and set up an extra fan. It is ridiculous. 2 more weeks to go. Each plant has about 10 big buds and lots of lowers which would normally be considered big buds in themselves. I genuinely think each big bud could be the best part of an ounce. I noticed a little touch of bud rot on 1 bud in a spot i would say is slightly stagnant.
> So a word of advice - if growing silver mountain in coco or hydro make sure your environmental game is on point!


Bummer about the touch of bud rot, but that silver mountain sounds bad ass


----------



## limonene (Jun 18, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Bummer about the touch of bud rot, but that silver mountain sounds bad ass


it is man and i didn't get to keep my favourite pheno either. Its not one of bodhis strains that has that wow factor in the finished product but i am a grower not a smoker and the plants have the wow factor in every department.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 18, 2016)

Bud rot / mold is one of the reason I take a few months off during the summer. Heat a humidity would cost a lot of $ for me to keep in check. Fall and winter I don't have to do a darn thing... Plus all summer I just can't wait til grow season.... Gets me real fired up and excited lol


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 18, 2016)

kindnug said:


> It's got balls + calyx right beside eachother.
> Top of the cluster has white hairs.


i sort of see that from the pics, but that particular close up looks all male lol. 


BuzzD2Kill said:


> Same plant, one of two plat delights 11 days into flower. Showed female til last nights inspection.


]got any pictures of more of the tops? That cluster looks full blown male, I've had males kick out a good amount of frost and even pistils. That's way closer to a true herm than most of us are used to seeing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 18, 2016)

UW Black x Dragonsblood F3 does not want to flower. 2 weeks in and no sign of buds starting. She still stretching.

Looks like I might have an 11-12 weeker on hand.



anyone have experience with DB f3 flower times?


----------



## Pah (Jun 18, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Bud rot / mold is one of the reason I take a few months off during the summer. Heat a humidity would cost a lot of $ for me to keep in check. Fall and winter I don't have to do a darn thing... Plus all summer I just can't wait til grow season.... Gets me real fired up and excited lol


Same here . It's going to be 115 ° here in a couple days. Seed popping starts in October lol


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 18, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> No sir I do not have anymore pics just that one branch had lil balls coming. Hopefully a gem in the next Plat Delight. Had a Cuvee waiting so it will replace the plat del "it".


If it is growing male and female parts on completely different branches I would keep it, that's awesome. That's a completely different reproductive expression than like 90% of Mj. So if it is segregated like that, super super rare. It would also be super easy to keep it from pollinating itself or anything else accidentally because all you'd have to do is chop off the male branches. 

If the male and female parts are growing out of the same branches/nodes. It's not super unique and is a regular herm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 18, 2016)

Vapin on some 6 months cured Pure Kush Suge x 88 g13/hp


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 18, 2016)

Now the last few pages are gonna look confusing, I am so sorry! Please delete anything had to do with my plat del post in here.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 18, 2016)

Pah said:


> Same here . It's going to be 115 ° here in a couple days. Seed popping starts in October lol


Oh ho we got another neighbor


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Vapin on some 6 months cured Pure Kush Suge x 88 g13/hp


Saving any of that for me when I come visit you??


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 18, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Bud rot / mold is one of the reason I take a few months off during the summer. Heat a humidity would cost a lot of $ for me to keep in check. Fall and winter I don't have to do a darn thing... Plus all summer I just can't wait til grow season.... Gets me real fired up and excited lol


Nope, going strong despite the heat 115° pssh, i got this. Bring on the sativa!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 18, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Saving any of that for me when I come visit you??


I've only got 2 nugs of it left but I'd be glad to share 1.  

Could put together a little variety. Jabbas Stash and others.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> If it was for a good cause he would've auctioned them all off as a package deal. I think dude just trying to cash out on the auction thing that happening on IG. This was a great auction for a great cause dude gave away 5 packs 15 seeds each top 3 bidders one View attachment 3699668


was this matt riot? for his boys vet fees?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I've only got 2 nugs of it left but I'd be glad to share 1.
> 
> Could put together a little variety. Jabbas Stash and others.


I'm only kidding. Smoke 'er up! All of your shit looks great so I don't care what you got in store for me...


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 18, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> was this matt riot? for his boys vet fees?


No I think about helping dogs.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 18, 2016)

yes his veterinarian fees lol , holding his dog hostage till the ransoms paid...


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 18, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> yes his veterinarian fees lol , holding his dog hostage till the ransoms paid...


Lmao. Nah it not the Riot dude. His shit to high for my taste


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 18, 2016)

GLG dropped the price on there Bodhi from $77 a pack to $70.. What a frign deal!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 18, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> GLG dropped the price on there Bodhi from $77 a pack to $70.. What a frign deal!


They got some primo GGG packs too... For a primo price of course


----------



## Pah (Jun 18, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> GLG dropped the price on there Bodhi from $77 a pack to $70.. What a frign deal!


Seedvaultofca is doing buy 2 for $107 delivered


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jun 18, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> UW Black x Dragonsblood F3 does not want to flower. 2 weeks in and no sign of buds starting. She still stretching.
> 
> Looks like I might have an 11-12 weeker on hand.
> 
> ...


Tigermelon x DBF3, 12+ weeks


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 18, 2016)

Pah said:


> Seedvaultofca is doing buy 2 for $107 delivered


Svoc weirds me out though...glg to the rescue of good deals 
Cant wait to get back to bean fiendin.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 18, 2016)

Man I wish glg would carry some more well known breeders


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 18, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Man I wish glg would carry some more well known breeders


Such as, ask him. I kno hes working to carry more


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 18, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Tigermelon x DBF3, 12+ weeks


Ugggghhh


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 18, 2016)

Csi Humboldt perhaps. Tga thug just a few flame throwers haha I just want glg to be my one stop shop as they are for my bodhi needs


----------



## jtp92 (Jun 18, 2016)

just a pic update its angelica from bodhi its coming out of the 3rd cage now definitely going to be a beast can't wait to see how it goes happy growing everyone


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 18, 2016)

This dropping tomorrow


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 18, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> View attachment 3711454 just a pic update its angelica from bodhi its coming out of the 3rd cage now definitely going to be a beast can't wait to see how it goes happy growing everyone


I'm watching this one closely...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 18, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Tigermelon x DBF3, 12+ weeks


yikes! yup it's lookin that way. 12 is as far as I think I can take em.


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 19, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Vapin on some 6 months cured Pure Kush Suge x 88 g13/hp


That's some patience


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3711567 This dropping tomorrow


For all those who havent heard, @apbx720 is the tester for the black raspberry. And he has told me personally its one of the best bodhis he's grown, granted i dont think hes smoked any yet, but sincehe gave me a clone, hes had nothing but great things to say, abt how great it looked, smelled and has done.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 19, 2016)

Shouldn't be too long b4 he gets to taste test it.
I couldn't wait for a long cure the way they were looking from his prev. pics.
7-10 days dried + I'd be trying those out.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> For all those who havent heard, @apbx720 is the tester for the black raspberry. And he has told me personally its one of the best bodhis he's grown, granted i dont think hes smoked any yet, but sincehe gave me a clone, hes had nothing but great things to say, abt how great it looked, smelled and has done.


Can you send me the link of his grow plz.


----------



## althor (Jun 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hmmm, thats not the norm i would assume Not popping any love triangle specifically myself i cant say for sure, but b has some pretty good germ rates usually.
> 
> Wats the.method ur ursing to pop, mayb we can help


 I use the napkin technique, but I know it isnt my technique. I have been popping seeds for around 30 years now.
Not sure what the issue is. As long as I can get a couple out of a pack I will be fine though. One male, one female and I will have all the seeds I can need.


----------



## althor (Jun 19, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Bud rot / mold is one of the reason I take a few months off during the summer. Heat a humidity would cost a lot of $ for me to keep in check. Fall and winter I don't have to do a darn thing... Plus all summer I just can't wait til grow season.... Gets me real fired up and excited lol


 Yep, I have HELL during the summer. With our (on average) 80% humidity and the AC going I have a constant battle with 60%+ humidity that results in budrot in many strains. Just cut down a Strawberry Blue last week that the main cola went straight into the trash. That shit is heartbreaking.


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 19, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> yikes! yup it's lookin that way. 12 is as far as I think I can take em.


I ran 8 sisters of afgooey x dbf3...most went 9-10, but the maui haze leaner goes 11 weeks


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 19, 2016)

althor said:


> Yep, I have HELL during the summer. With our (on average) 80% humidity and the AC going I have a constant battle with 60%+ humidity that results in budrot in many strains. Just cut down a Strawberry Blue last week that the main cola went straight into the trash. That shit is heartbreaking.


The truth.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 19, 2016)

althor said:


> I use the napkin technique, but I know it isnt my technique. I have been popping seeds for around 30 years now.
> Not sure what the issue is. As long as I can get a couple out of a pack I will be fine though. One male, one female and I will have all the seeds I can need.


If they arent germing at all id try lettem them sit in a small cup of water for a day or so, or lightly scrape the outter coating to help.it open.(before u wet)


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Can you send me the link of his grow plz.


http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201364921-goji-f2-raspberry-sharpie-x-wookie15-testers.html


----------



## Nu-Be (Jun 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201364921-goji-f2-raspberry-sharpie-x-wookie15-testers.html


Thanks for that! 



Vato_504 said:


> Can you send me the link of his grow plz.


Well, I know I have mine on order from @Bigshoe 

For people who aren't members at BreedBay, here are @apbx720 's *Black Raspberry* (Goji f2 Raspberry Sharpie x Wookie15) photo posts in this thread, chronologically:

*Seedlings*:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-942#post-12414641

*Seedling "trichs"*:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-946#post-12420676

*Early veg*:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-967#post-12443238

*10 days into flowering*:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1093#post-12564434

*32 days into flowering*:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1179#post-12631808

*42 days into flowering*:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1206#post-12662067

Hoping @apbx720 will update this thread with final pics before and after harvest!  Looks great!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 19, 2016)

althor said:


> Yep, I have HELL during the summer. With our (on average) 80% humidity and the AC going I have a constant battle with 60%+ humidity that results in budrot in many strains. Just cut down a Strawberry Blue last week that the main cola went straight into the trash. That shit is heartbreaking.


Effin a bro that sucks. Some mold got at one of my monster lemon kushs last summer. Vowed to never let that happen. By the old gods and the new


----------



## doniawon (Jun 19, 2016)

Remember to chill that feed water in order to keep the root zone thriving. 
This heats a bear already.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 19, 2016)

Gogi X ssdd.




ames phantom stash







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 20, 2016)

Congratulations @akhiymjames . I'm not a Cavs fan but the city of Cleveland is way overdue. enjoy!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 20, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Congratulations @akhiymjames . I'm not a Cavs fan but the city of Cleveland is way overdue. enjoy!


Hey fucker what about the guy that still lives in Cleveland?


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 20, 2016)

12 Blueberry Snow now in dirt...these are going to be the start to the new indoor gardens....plus the SSDD and Goji I have going....#newgardenlove....will document the bodhi gear as I go along!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 20, 2016)

These Lemon Diesel x Wookie testers are still stretching, 19 days from flip. 5 females out of a pack. Really sturdy, thick stemmed plants... I would love to be able to grow these outside!

All 5 are giving, a nice lemony scent on the stem rub! 2 maybe 2 1/2 phenos. One kind of skinny with very upright branches, another a little branchier, and one in between, lol!


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 20, 2016)

4 chem keseys and 4 sunshine 4s

Was gunna b nl6 x appy, but im waiting to see a report.:/


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 20, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Hey fucker what about the guy that still lives in Cleveland?


Lol I have the pic up lol so everyone knows I love them


----------



## Worcester (Jun 20, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Vapin on some 6 months cured Pure Kush Suge x 88 g13/hp


What's the Hi like? What's she taste like.Eventually I'll open my pack..Butt, I'm backed up until 2525... Addiction is when a new drop is mentioned and you're already broke as a joke, you start trying to find the moneys for the new purchase.Under the couch cushions,your wife's dirty jeans pockets,she always leaves $5-10 dollars in them. NOOOOOO... I'm done until I pop what I got.... Saying that felt like I was chewing on shite.....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 20, 2016)

Worcester said:


> What's the Hi like? What's she taste like.Eventually I'll open my pack..Butt, I'm backed up until 2525... Addiction is when a new drop is mentioned and you're already broke as a joke, you start trying to find the moneys for the new purchase.Under the couch cushions,your wife's dirty jeans pockets,she always leaves $5-10 dollars in them. NOOOOOO... I'm done until I pop what I got.... Saying that felt like I was chewing on shite.....


Hahaha I don't blame ya. All in all it was a real good snag imo. It's a real nice high. It's more uppity than I expected being a "kush". Sure packs a punch and it's got that loud kush smell too!


----------



## Worcester (Jun 20, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Hahaha I don't blame ya. All in all it was a real good snag imo. It's a real nice high. It's more uppity than I expected being a "kush". Sure packs a punch and it's got that loud kush smell too!


Thank you. That's what I was hoping to hear. Enjoy....


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 20, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Hey fucker what about the guy that still lives in Cleveland?


Lol totally forgot. I planned on driving through Ohio this weekend but ended up going through Tennessee. Didn't want any crazy Cleveland fans flipping my truck. Been too busy moving and getting my garden settled in, did you guys experience any looting or reckless celebrating?


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 20, 2016)

Yo @D_Urbmon u got any pics of the guava hp dryd up. Wats u gettin in the flavor with her. Lookin through mayb pullin together a summer order


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 20, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yo @D_Urbmon u got any pics of the guava hp dryd up. Wats u gettin in the flavor with her. Lookin through mayb pullin together a summer order


yes I think I posted some pictures in the finished pics only thread!  I can post em here but I'll have to dig em up.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 20, 2016)

Smell and flavor are hard to describe. got my nose in the jar right now but it's real hard to pinpoint. It just smells like really good herb hahaha. Almost like that loud kush smell but not. It's different and missing something from that profile. and there's a little bit of fuel thing going on in the backend.

It has one of the best highs I've ever had. I really love it. I think it's my new all time favorite? Definitely the best out of the 5 Bodhi's I have grown.Also my first experience with any chem derivative.


I'll tell you this much. Every day I dream about scrapping everything I got after I run this next pack of Guava HP and chose my keeper(s). It's that good.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol I have the pic up lol so everyone knows I love them


Might as well get rid of Kevin love. He didn't do anything somebody else could have done for a smaller paycheck. Hell old ass Richard Jefferson contributed more lol. 

Gonna grab 2 of the black raspberry when shoe gets them. Can't believe how quick those went at greenline.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 20, 2016)

Loading my greendot. Gonna try jbc for a pack of guava n something else.see what a buck fiddy gets me!


----------



## doniawon (Jun 20, 2016)

Anyone run yeti? Got a chance at lc x yeti


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 20, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Might as well get rid of Kevin love. He didn't do anything somebody else could have done for a smaller paycheck.


I'm no fan, but for accuracy;s sake, Love almost completely shut down Curry a good part of the final quarter, and particularly on the Warriors last meaningful possession. Curry tossed a lot of bricks, and Love was a big reason why.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 20, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Loading my greendot. Gonna try jbc for a pack of guava n something else.see what a buck fiddy gets me!


70 a pack at glg right now with the 2for1


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 20, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm no fan, but for accuracy;s sake, Love almost completely shut down Curry a good part of the final quarter, and particularly on the Warriors last meaningful possession. Curry tossed a lot of bricks, and Love was a big reason why.


While he may have picked up his defense when it was needed I stick to my statement. Dude is overpaid and overrated. It's all opinion, I mean obviously I could have done better


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 20, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> While he may have picked up his defense when it was needed I stick to my statement. Dude is overpaid and overrated. It's all opinion, I mean obviously I could have done better


Of course, we're both Pete Maravich incarnate  I'm sure you'd agree that Love signed a contract for $ that the team offered, so it shouldn't be held against him that he didn't negotiate for a smaller salary. Maybe your ire should be directed at the Cavs GM.

'Picking up his defense when it was needed' should not be under valued, considering he was assinged to shut down Curry, if possible. And with the game on the line, he did.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 20, 2016)

Love is just another white boy who refuses to get dirty in the paint.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 20, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Love is just another white boy who refuses to get dirty in the paint.


And yet, his championship ring is no less shiny than anyone else's.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 20, 2016)

True that. He looked so good in Minnesota. Now he's a role player at best. He's not thirty yet. But he got his bling.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 20, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Of course, we're both Pete Maravich incarnate  I'm sure you'd agree that Love signed a contract for $ that the team offered, so it shouldn't be held against him that he didn't negotiate for a smaller salary. Maybe your ire should be directed at the Cavs GM.
> 
> 'Picking up his defense when it was needed' should not be under valued, considering he was assinged to shut down Curry, if possible. And with the game on the line, he did.


Oh it is directly on the office, and I said when they signed him that Andrew Wiggins would be better. But when a guy says I am worth this much money and the team agrees you should play to that level.

And Amos he wasn't "assigned" curry. He played 30 minutes and maybe 10 of that was on curry because of switching on screens. Which he handled better than he has previously but he is still the weak link in their chain. If anything Tristan Thompson covered curry better and more often than love, he really impressed me.

Regardless they beat the odds and now everyone in Cleveland can stop whining about never winning a title, already seen they are calling San Diego the new Cleveland lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 20, 2016)

The "defense" rests it's case. 

https://m.reddit.com/r/nba/comments/4owmoq/kevin_loves_incredible_defense_on_stephen_curry/


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 20, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Oh it is directly on the office, and I said when they signed him that Andrew Wiggins would be better. But when a guy says I am worth this much money and the team agrees you should play to that level.
> 
> And Amos he wasn't "assigned" curry. He played 30 minutes and maybe 10 of that was on curry because of switching on screens. Which he handled better than he has previously but he is still the weak link in their chain. If anything Tristan Thompson covered curry better and more often than love, he really impressed me.
> 
> Regardless they beat the odds and now everyone in Cleveland can stop whining about never winning a title, already seen they are calling San Diego the new Cleveland lol


Curry shit the bed. Plain and simple. James rose to the challenge. Basketball is a team sport, but it's the most individual team sport there is. You could put Lebron on pretty much any team in the league and they would be contenders. Can't say that about any other team sport IMO.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Curry shit the bed. Plain and simple. James rose to the challenge. Basketball is a team sport, but it's the most individual team sport there is. You could put Lebron on pretty much any team in the league and they would be contenders. Can't say that about any other team sport IMO.


Soccer. Renaldo, renaldinho etc. Brazil has been playing with just superstars instead of a team since pele lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 20, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Oh it is directly on the office, and I said when they signed him that Andrew Wiggins would be better. But when a guy says I am worth this much money and the team agrees you should play to that level.
> 
> And Amos he wasn't "assigned" curry. He played 30 minutes and maybe 10 of that was on curry because of switching on screens. Which he handled better than he has previously but he is still the weak link in their chain. If anything Tristan Thompson covered curry better and more often than love, he really impressed me.
> 
> Regardless they beat the odds and now everyone in Cleveland can stop whining about never winning a title, already seen they are calling San Diego the new Cleveland lol


tristan def impressed me....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Soccer. Renaldo, renaldinho etc. Brazil has been playing with just superstars instead of a team since pele lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I said team SPORT. lol

No offense to the soccer fans.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I said team SPORT. lol
> 
> No offense to the soccer fans.


I would argue soccer is more of a team sport than any of the American sports. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 20, 2016)

Draymond Green calling Lebron a bitch in game 4 and getting the flagrant foul was the turning point. Lit a fire under Lebrons ass. D'oh!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I would argue soccer is more of a team sport than any of the American sports.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could make a good case for that for sure. I was only joking. Never miss an opportunity to get a lil dig in where soccer is concerned.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> You could make a good case for that for sure. I was only joking. Never miss an opportunity to get a lil dig in where soccer is concerned.


Hahahah. I think that's a pretty common point of view lol. I'd love to see any football or baseball player try to keep up with any professional European or South American soccer player for 90 min of running haha. 

I'll concede that basketball is the most team like of the American sports. There actually is consistent running, scoring, and passing lol. Less team with players like Kobe or Lebron as they just kill it on their own lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Hahahah. I think that's a pretty common point of view lol. I'd love to see any football or baseball player try to keep up with any professional European or South American soccer player for 90 min of running haha.
> 
> I'll concede that basketball is the most team like of the American sports. There actually is consistent running, scoring, and passing lol. Less team with players like Kobe or Lebron as they just kill it on their own lol.
> 
> ...


Soccer players are in amazing shape. Can't argue that. Hell, I used to play soccer in the summer just to keep in shape for hockey. It takes an incredible amount of stamina to do what they do for 90 minutes!

I don't think it will ever be popular in the states though. Not enough action and scoring to hold the attention of the instant gratification society we live in. World wide though, it's the #1 sport.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 20, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Soccer players are in amazing shape. Can't argue that. Hell, I used to play soccer in the summer just to keep in shape for hockey. It takes an incredible amount of stamina to do what they do for 90 minutes!
> 
> I don't think it will ever be popular in the states though. Not enough action and scoring to hold the attention of the instant gratification society we live in. World wide though, it's the #1 sport.


Haha I can't stand watching something that often ends in a tie... 
people say basketball has gotten bad about flopping, watch soccer because they must be learning from them lol.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jun 20, 2016)

Officially renaming this the Bodhi Seeds + sports thread.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 20, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> You could put Lebron on pretty much any team in the league and they would be contenders. Can't say that about any other team sport IMO.


This guy might differ. His team is nearly a dozen games under .500 when anyone else starts, 13 - 1 on his starts.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 20, 2016)

So what's the most difficult to play? I say bball is easiest. With baseball being the hardest.


----------



## JayY2015 (Jun 20, 2016)

What's up with the space monkey anyone have any specs on the growth and yields?


----------



## Worcester (Jun 20, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Smell and flavor are hard to describe. got my nose in the jar right now but it's real hard to pinpoint. It just smells like really good herb hahaha. Almost like that loud kush smell but not. It's different and missing something from that profile. and there's a little bit of fuel thing going on in the backend.
> 
> It has one of the best highs I've ever had. I really love it. I think it's my new all time favorite? Definitely the best out of the 5 Bodhi's I have grown.Also my first experience with any chem derivative.
> 
> ...


I'll smell it for you...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 20, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Curry shit the bed. Plain and simple. James rose to the challenge. Basketball is a team sport, but it's the most individual team sport there is. You could put Lebron on pretty much any team in the league and they would be contenders. Can't say that about any other team sport IMO.


Horseshoes ! Don't like to brag but If you have me on your team you will most likely win.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I would argue soccer is more of a team sport than any of the American sports.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HA! Ha ha ha.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 20, 2016)

um Mr. Bodhi sir could you please stop dropping so many crosses I must have?

My wife/wallet will thank you.

*Orders black raspberry and Neroli 91*


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> um Mr. Bodhi sir could you please stop dropping so many crosses I must have?
> 
> My wife/wallet will thank you.
> 
> *Orders black raspberry and Neroli 91*


Same problem here got neroli 91, black raspberry, bubbashine x Kashmir , and silver lotus for my freebie


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> um Mr. Bodhi sir could you please stop dropping so many crosses I must have?
> 
> My wife/wallet will thank you.
> 
> *Orders black raspberry and Neroli 91*


I know i almost have to have the neroli,.and i seriously seriously lucked out with @apbx720 getting the black raz as a tester. Im just hoping the next drop is a minute. 

Id also like to see a few more kashmir crosses pop up


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 20, 2016)

I've read somewhere about a seed bank referred to as the shoe. Anyone know its real name.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> I've read somewhere about a seed bank referred to as the shoe. Anyone know its real name.


Headygardens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef420 (Jun 20, 2016)

So I bought her some Bodhi gear today. 
One of each:
Sunshine daydream
Blueberry hashplant
Strange brew. 
To those with Bodhi experience, is this a good mix? What do I have to look forward to?


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Headygardens
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> um Mr. Bodhi sir could you please stop dropping so many crosses I must have?
> 
> My wife/wallet will thank you.
> 
> *Orders black raspberry and Neroli 91*


Black raspberry looks dank.
.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 20, 2016)

Chef420 said:


> So I bought her some Bodhi gear today.
> One of each:
> Sunshine daydream
> Blueberry hashplant
> ...


No experience yet just jealous.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 20, 2016)

Chef420 said:


> So I bought her some Bodhi gear today.
> One of each:
> Sunshine daydream
> Blueberry hashplant
> ...


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 20, 2016)

JayY2015 said:


> What's up with the space monkey anyone have any specs on the growth and yields?


Got 7 space monkeys in veg. Just took clones today. The ones i have are very uniform and vigorous. Structure and stem rub is telling me that 4-5 of them are gg4 leaning phenos. Im pleased so far. I'll get back you in 3 months with a smoke report lol


OutofLEDCloset said:


> View attachment 3712813


The 2 BH i have are very vigorous and uniform as well. Slight lemony smell on one, and on the other i swear im getting a powder strawberry nesquick smell lol they are very pretty plants that will get cloned tomorrow.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 20, 2016)

JayY2015 said:


> What's up with the space monkey anyone have any specs on the growth and yields?


But a couple guys on IG have pics of Flowered Space monkeys both have said they love it. Just check out @tranquil.eyes on IG


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 20, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Got 7 space monkeys in veg. Just took clones today. The ones i have are very uniform and vigorous. Structure and stem rub is telling me that 4-5 of them are gg4 leaning phenos. Im pleased so far. I'll get back you in 3 months with a smoke report lol
> 
> The 2 BH i have are very vigorous and uniform as well. Slight lemony smell on one, and on the other i swear im getting a powder strawberry nesquick smell lol they are very pretty plants that will get cloned tomorrow.


Nice. Wheres the journal? I want to see.


----------



## christopher shortreed (Jun 20, 2016)

Just cut down mothers milk she smells divine


----------



## blackforest (Jun 20, 2016)

Chef420 said:


> So I bought her some Bodhi gear today.
> One of each:
> Sunshine daydream
> Blueberry hashplant
> ...


Who is her?


----------



## Chef420 (Jun 21, 2016)

I don't know but whoever she is she's sure damn lucky.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 21, 2016)

christopher shortreed said:


> Just cut down mothers milk she smells divine


Can you tell us more? I have been looking at the milk crosses!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 21, 2016)

UW Black x Dragonsblood F3 dude


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 21, 2016)

I found a little info on Strawberry Dakini...

sour purple strawberries aka strawberry dakini(dpd x strawberry diesel)
our dark purple fat yeilding double purple doja moma gets dusted with a strawberry diesel papa. huge strawberry smelling sativa. rivals strawberry cough.

photo by pg

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201341954-bodhi-seeds-strain-guide.html


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 21, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Nice. Wheres the journal? I want to see.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-space-monkey-buddhas-hand.908346/


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 21, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> um Mr. Bodhi sir could you please stop dropping so many crosses I must have?
> 
> My wife/wallet will thank you.
> 
> *Orders black raspberry and Neroli 91*


No shit right, and then he offers these super tempting freebies and says buy 2 and get 1 of these cool strains for free. Like he is trying to do me a favor or something lol. This guy has some nerve 

Because here is my dilemma. Got 2 packs of black raspberry set aside for me with a elphinstone freebie but dammit if I don't want 2 more packs for the kudra freebie


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 21, 2016)

Space monkey clones taken yesterday   
*edit : I will be taking clones of my 2 Buddhas Hand plants later today


----------



## srt8666 (Jun 21, 2016)

Anyone have any info on the Malawi tester? I'm running a pack now but when I picked them, it was purple Malawi x kashmir. But the bags said purple Malawi x lao. Anyone get these too?


----------



## limonene (Jun 21, 2016)

FUUUUCCCKKKK budrot in a victim of my own growing prowess lol


----------



## limonene (Jun 21, 2016)

It has been very humid in the UK recently and the buds with a bit of rot aren't in the most aired spots - but still I'm heartbroken here


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 21, 2016)

limonene said:


> FUUUUCCCKKKK budrot in a victim of my own growing prowess lol View attachment 3713442View attachment 3713443


just talking to my brother about the dangers of high humidity in the flowering room. This makes me very sad


----------



## kindnug (Jun 21, 2016)

I've been using those Hurricane wall mount fans that have a figure 8 motion during indoor season. They worked gr8 last year, so they'll get used again late this year.
Also come with remote, which is great if they're hard to reach.

They shut-off after power outages/surges, so they have to be restarted/reset after.
I guess it's to make them last longer, but that's the only thing I don't care for about them.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 21, 2016)

18 of 33 confirmed females. Bingo pajama, wolf pack, Nigerian X afghani f2, jungle spice, chem Kesey, ttnl6 X appy, kalifornia off the top of my head.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 21, 2016)

kindnug said:


> I've been using those Hurricane wall mount fans that have a figure 8 motion during indoor season. They worked gr8 last year, so they'll get used again late this year.
> Also come with remote, which is great if they're hard to reach.
> 
> They shut-off after power outages/surges, so they have to be restarted/reset after.
> I guess it's to make them last longer, but that's the only thing I don't care for about them.


Had some of those figure 8 motion fans but the "figure 8" part of it broke rather quickly. It's now a stationary fan. Lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 21, 2016)

limonene said:


> It has been very humid in the UK recently and the buds with a bit of rot aren't in the most aired spots - but still I'm heartbroken here


That sucks man. Nothing worse than tossing bud (and wet firewood)! 

I think I'll move my Silver Mountain back a couple spots in the rotation and wait til the humidity drops around here...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 21, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3713482
> 18 of 33 confirmed females. Bingo pajama, wolf pack, Nigerian X afghani f2, jungle spice, chem Kesey, ttnl6 X appy, kalifornia off the top of my head.


That Kalifornia sounds SO good! Looking forward to your puff report on that one....


----------



## althor (Jun 21, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> While he may have picked up his defense when it was needed I stick to my statement. Dude is overpaid and overrated. It's all opinion, I mean obviously I could have done better


 Thats the problem with getting rid of him though. Who wants to pay a max contract for a guy they can replace with someone making a lot less money and able to do the same things.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 21, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> That Kalifornia sounds SO good! Looking forward to your puff report on that one....


I'm incredibly stoked for that one and all 3 I planted are female. 

Others that look best in veg are : reeferman Nigerian X afghani and wolf pack (may have best structure of the bunch)


----------



## kindnug (Jun 21, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Had some of those figure 8 motion fans but the "figure 8" part of it broke rather quickly. It's now a stationary fan. Lol


Have 5 that worked fine for over 6 mo of continuous use, I'll see how long they last this year.
The place(ths) I bought mine will replace with brand new if they did have any malfunctions(1 year store warranty), but most places that sell them would tell you to send it to the manufacturer(stupid considering how cheap they are).


----------



## althor (Jun 21, 2016)

althor said:


> I am having an amazing amount of hell trying to pop Love Triangle seeds.
> So far I have gone through 6 seeds and only one seedling.


 Ok I am up to three seedlings now. 2 of them I had to go into the soil and help them discard their seeds. I really expected that to kill them but suprisingly enough they both recovered and started to grow. One was stunted quite abit and took a few days to start back to growing, but it has opened up and making a comeback.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 21, 2016)

althor said:


> Ok I am up to three seedlings now. 2 of them I had to go into the soil and help them discard their seeds. I really expected that to kill them but suprisingly enough they both recovered and started to grow. One was stunted quite abit and took a few days to start back to growing, but it has opened up and making a comeback.


you could try scuffing them before soaking...then doing the paper towel method..but I'm sure you are aware of all that buddy! just hate to hear about a seed going down!


----------



## joeypotseed (Jun 21, 2016)

Just popped some Road Kill Unicorn F3's and 3/5 had two seed pods in each seed. Never seen so many percentage wise


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 21, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Just popped some Road Kill Unicorn F3's and 3/5 had two seed pods in each seed. Never seen so many percentage wise View attachment 3713560


60% twins...I hope they all turn out to be Arnold Schwarzeneggers and not Danny Devitos


----------



## Da2ra (Jun 21, 2016)

What's the deal with the RKU? Did bodhi find the RKS cut?


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 21, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> 60% twins...I hope they all turn out to be Arnold Schwarzeneggers and not Danny Devitos


No! Either way that's two dudes... lol
Just joking @Phatlewtz ...  I like the Twins analogy...


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 21, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> No! Either way that's two dudes... lol
> Just joking @Phatlewtz ...  I like the Twins analogy...


The best part of that movie....a young kelly preston before Charlie Sheen shot her!


----------



## doniawon (Jun 21, 2016)

Bhp thinking bout dropping this one today?still need to load my card n get them beans!


----------



## doniawon (Jun 21, 2016)

Da otha bhp


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 21, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> I've read somewhere about a seed bank referred to as the shoe. Anyone know its real name.


Just so u kno. Big shoe, first, is the fuckin mayne...second hes a one man show that always lookin to hook.up a dedicated grower. Hes on instagram and i totally recommend


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 21, 2016)

Da2ra said:


> What's the deal with the RKU? Did bodhi find the RKS cut?


The rku isnt the rks. Its purple unicorn x snow lotus i.believe. 

But bodhi did have the outdoor rks male that he crossed a few times. He made the skunk 91 for sure, chem 91 rks


----------



## Da2ra (Jun 21, 2016)

That purple unicorn sounds dank too.


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 21, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> UW Black x Dragonsblood F3 dude
> 
> View attachment 3713335


It's bleeding RSO  Love it....


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 21, 2016)

limonene said:


> It has been very humid in the UK recently and the buds with a bit of rot aren't in the most aired spots - but still I'm heartbroken here


Sorry to hear this. How high is the humidity get in your grow space?


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 21, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Congrats @apbx720 on the bodhiseedpicturecontest winner!!!!





JDGreen said:


> Hes killing shit over there(edit. Over here AZ killin it). Hes a great dude and totally deserves the recognition. And hes rockin it in vegas at edc right now like some kinda lucky 0000 fu***ng a**hole


Thanks guys lol sry i been gone for a few days! Holy shit my brain is mush from all the drugs lol and all those damn raver kids got me sick! But still id go back rn ifni could. That shit was AWESOME!!its bodhi related cuz i was sportin the Bodhi tee at EDC!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 21, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Da otha bhpView attachment 3713600


Hey this second BHP, is that cola as fluffy as I think it is? and as always @doniawon great looking plants!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 21, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Thanks guys lol sry i been gone for a few days! Holy shit my brain is mush from all the drugs lol and all those damn raver kids got me sick! But still id go back rn ifni could. That shit was AWESOME!!View attachment 3713684its bodhi related cuz i was sportin the Bodhi tee at EDC!


sporting that shirt like a boss sir!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 21, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Thanks guys lol sry i been gone for a few days! Holy shit my brain is mush from all the drugs lol and all those damn raver kids got me sick! But still id go back rn ifni could. That shit was AWESOME!!View attachment 3713684its bodhi related cuz i was sportin the Bodhi tee at EDC!


Haha right on man glad to hear you had a blast!


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 21, 2016)

Back to sports. GO USA tonight!!!!


----------



## doniawon (Jun 21, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Hey this second BHP, is that cola as fluffy as I think it is? and as always @doniawon great looking plants!


Nope. Its started fluffy
, now its very dense. N thanks brotha. 
Love all the pics the last few days!!


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 21, 2016)

Can't even make it thru a day with out popping accidental wood at work with this thread 

Mystery bodhis are doing very well getting bigger, I'll pot up from solo cups soon and I'll post a pic, so far they actually look pretty uniform although two are very vigorous and one is smaller and stockier


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 21, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Bhp thinking bout dropping this one today?View attachment 3713597still need to load my card n get them beans!


Would you consider this a production strain??? I asked a few days ago but this thread moves fast!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 21, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Thanks guys lol sry i been gone for a few days! Holy shit my brain is mush from all the drugs lol and all those damn raver kids got me sick! But still id go back rn ifni could. That shit was AWESOME!!View attachment 3713684its bodhi related cuz i was sportin the Bodhi tee at EDC!


I need to drink water just from looking at that pic!!!

I am trying to figure out how you guys get these cool shirts! I am looking to make my first GLG purchase in the next couple of days, but I dont see the t shirts???


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 21, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I need to drink water just from looking at that pic!!!
> 
> I am trying to figure out how you guys get these cool shirts! I am looking to make my first GLG purchase in the next couple of days, but I dont see the t shirts???


The t shirts were a free promo w seed purchase on 4 20, I'm not sure where you can buy one.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 21, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I need to drink water just from looking at that pic!!!
> 
> I am trying to figure out how you guys get these cool shirts! I am looking to make my first GLG purchase in the next couple of days, but I dont see the t shirts???


you can shoot him an email and see if he has any left...might have to wait till next year :/


----------



## doniawon (Jun 21, 2016)

Mustan.StudFarm said:


> Would you consider this a production strain??? I asked a few days ago but this thread moves fast!


I usually grow midsized plants 6-8 per lamp.. I'm running bhp like this now n ill have a better guess...
But yes ..I would say its a heavy yielder, but not huge

I had 6 this size under 1k..thinking 4-6 oz each. Decent! Not huge. I could probsbly improve s bunch. First run...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 21, 2016)

fwiw GLG does carry some t shirts in stock.


I purchased a dragonsblood hashplant shirt for stealth shipping purposes.


----------



## limonene (Jun 21, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Sorry to hear this. How high is the humidity get in your grow space?


now its 60% but it was higher last week, up to 80. got myself a new dehumidifier but i think i was a little late. Its not widespread yet though but we all know how these things go. I think there are little pockets of stagnant air in the room. There are some huge dense buds by the oscillating fan and they are fine there.


----------



## limonene (Jun 21, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Bhp thinking bout dropping this one today?View attachment 3713597still need to load my card n get them beans!


looking good pal, i chopped a BBHP today as well. Dense as hell aint she?
With regard to the yield i don't think she is a yielder if you like to grow trees but if like Doniawan said you grow a few plants under a light she has the potential.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 21, 2016)

limonene said:


> looking good pal, i chopped a BBHP today as well. Dense as hell aint she?
> With regard to the yield i don't think she is a yielder if you like to grow trees but if like Doniawan said you grow a few plants under a light she has the potential.


Agreed 100%


----------



## doniawon (Jun 21, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> fwiw GLG does carry some t shirts in stock.
> 
> 
> I purchased a dragonsblood hashplant shirt for stealth shipping purposes.


Glg gots tshirts!!!!


----------



## 0letdown (Jun 21, 2016)

limonene said:


> It has been very humid in the UK recently and the buds with a bit of rot aren't in the most aired spots - but still I'm heartbroken here


I'm sorry to here that, man. I have a Silver Mountain, that looks similar to yours, at about 40 days flower. I'm going to get preemptive and hook up the dehumidifier!


----------



## limonene (Jun 21, 2016)

0letdown said:


> I'm sorry to here that, man. I have a Silver Mountain, that looks similar to yours, at about 40 days flower. I'm going to get preemptive and hook up the dehumidifier!


yeah make sure it is right next to your oscillating fan too! the big dense buds next to the fan are fine, gonna try and hook another one up tomorrow


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 21, 2016)

Glg got Black raspberry in.


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 21, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I need to drink water just from looking at that pic!!!
> 
> I am trying to figure out how you guys get these cool shirts! I am looking to make my first GLG purchase in the next couple of days, but I dont see the t shirts???


Omg waaaattterrr is like.... KEY to survival for reals lol it was hot in vegas too!. I dnt think anyone died this year which is so awesome!! 400,000 in attendance over 3 nights. They had huge free water stations everywhere. They were greatly appreciated. 

I would like to buy some more shirts too but i won this one from strayfox a lil bit ago. Fave shirt ever. Idk where to get em either


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 21, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Omg waaaattterrr is like.... KEY to survival for reals lol it was hot in vegas too!. I dnt think anyone died this year which is so awesome!! 400,000 in attendance over 3 nights. They had huge free water stations everywhere. They were greatly appreciated.
> 
> I would like to buy some more shirts too but i won this one from strayfox a lil bit ago. Fave shirt ever. Idk where to get em either


Good to see it went well. Cant wait to hear abt it. Heres a pic of the new ssdd pheno i got and the second is the #4 pheno of the white wookie, smells of sour oroblaco grapefruit yum


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 21, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Glg gots tshirts!!!!


They r so necessary


----------



## doniawon (Jun 21, 2016)

Cards loaded, its on.
Think I going ghp silver moutain and black raspberry. .. hope I got enough extra for a shirt


----------



## doniawon (Jun 21, 2016)

Is there a voucher code for glg?


----------



## thezephyr (Jun 21, 2016)

I have a question for the indoor experts here- 
the indoor grow I'm setting up pretty much vents directly at my outdoor grow. what kind of filtration do I need to prevent my outdoor females and open pollinations from being cross contaminated by pollen from indoor males blasted through the vents? 
is a carbon filter enough, or is there a special pollen filter?
thanks guys this is my first intense indoor setup and I need to make sure I don't end up seeding all my outdoor meds this year.


----------



## blackforest (Jun 21, 2016)

Looks like 3 out of 4 of my goji og are male. Should be an easy pheno hunt.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 21, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Cards loaded, its on.
> Think I going ghp silver moutain and black raspberry. .. hope I got enough extra for a shirt


I dont know it if there is. Im excited for the black raspberry myself, even though i despise real raspberries.


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 21, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Looks like 3 out of 4 of my goji og are male. Should be an easy pheno hunt.


----------



## HeadyYonder (Jun 21, 2016)

Just threw the only two beans I found from my Prayer Tower nugs down. Updates coming in a matter of weeks, y'all know, when things get more exciting. I'm guessing they're fem as I had no males in the same room and no herms that opened pollen. They're from the same round as when I found the PT herm, but we're talking weeks before the sacs would have opened. Weird because I take everything at 70 regardless. We shall see. Wish me luck Bodhi fam


----------



## doniawon (Jun 21, 2016)

Killed this bhp n made my seed order!


----------



## Slimjimham (Jun 21, 2016)

limonene said:


> looking good pal, i chopped a BBHP today as well. Dense as hell aint she?
> With regard to the yield i don't think she is a yielder if you like to grow trees but if like Doniawan said you grow a few plants under a light she has the potential.


Why do you say this about the yield? Just curious I heard it was a great Yielder... I have one a couple weeks into flower so just curious. I grow 4 large plants in hydro under each 1000w single ended...


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I read it in this thread, help a brotha out. What was the freezer(?) method for stubborn beans. Have a Meatbreath that didn't pop but everyone else did in my shot glasses. Want to try coaxing this one out instead of tossing like I normally do. Added Meatbreath, Sour Dawg 3.0, and Strawberry Mountain to the stable last night. Currently have Strawberry Bananna Tangie, Palpatine, Fat Purple Pie, and Shooks Rum Kush. Hope to have a wide palate this run! Thanks for anyone's help with the bean and thanks for turning me onto Bodhi. After this I'll get into more of the 20 Bodhi varieties I've grabbed in the last 2 months...


----------



## limonene (Jun 22, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> Why do you say this about the yield? Just curious I heard it was a great Yielder... I have one a couple weeks into flower so just curious. I grow 4 large plants in hydro under each 1000w single ended...


well firstly i am a tree grower and bbhp is not a strain that stretches or like to branch. Which for me does not make it a great candidate for tree growers. I have run it twice now and i will get maybe a 1/3 of the weight that i would expect from a good yielder. I had it alongside silver mountain on the first run, popped the seeds at the same time and the Sm keeper yielded 3 times more than the bbhp keeper. My amnesia yielded nearly the same too but wasn't from seed.
However if i had run a number of smaller plants i think the yield would be good. It has some great qualities - 8 week finish, dense, frosty, great terps - i am not criticising that strain but it doesn't really suit my style of growing.


----------



## rocknratm (Jun 22, 2016)

limonene said:


> well firstly i am a tree grower and bbhp is not a strain that stretches or like to branch. Which for me does not make it a great candidate for tree growers. I have run it twice now and i will get maybe a 1/3 of the weight that i would expect from a good yielder. I had it alongside silver mountain on the first run, popped the seeds at the same time and the Sm keeper yielded 3 times more than the bbhp keeper. My amnesia yielded nearly the same too but wasn't from seed.
> However if i had run a number of smaller plants i think the yield would be good. It has some great qualities - 8 week finish, dense, frosty, great terps - i am not criticising that strain but it doesn't really suit my style of growing.


man that sounds like what I need, I have height restrictions. Id try vegging it longer than the other stuff, some strains (indicas ime) veg slow and need alittle longer than others (querkle was like this if I recall).


----------



## Bubbashine (Jun 22, 2016)

Still waiting for them to sex, but I've pulled out 2 male Goji OG & 2 Stardawg Guava x Wookie.... Running them 12/12 from seed.

Got a pretty cool effect with the LED light & fade!


----------



## doniawon (Jun 22, 2016)

limonene said:


> well firstly i am a tree grower and bbhp is not a strain that stretches or like to branch. Which for me does not make it a great candidate for tree growers. I have run it twice now and i will get maybe a 1/3 of the weight that i would expect from a good yielder. I had it alongside silver mountain on the first run, popped the seeds at the same time and the Sm keeper yielded 3 times more than the bbhp keeper. My amnesia yielded nearly the same too but wasn't from seed.
> However if i had run a number of smaller plants i think the yield would be good. It has some great qualities - 8 week finish, dense, frosty, great terps - i am not criticising that strain but it doesn't really suit my style of growing.


Only 3x's more lol


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 22, 2016)

Figured I would try and contribute for once...12 for 12 on my blueberry snow (yes that's a lot of perlite) they all popped up within 24hrs (probably sooner but hey I'm a busy guy so wasn't paying attention, and by busy I mean not enough time to blow an eighth an hour...withdrawl ftw!  ) I will take a couple Goji and SSDD shots also since they've finally gotten over my ineptitude...I know these have a shot at throwing nanners so I will try and check them twice a day....while I like the ease of only having some vegging going on indoors now....i find I'm already missing my rooms! Now I have to fell trees to occupy my time....at least I like using heavy equipment! Also I'd like to point out....my Bull is still a total dick head to everyone except my dog...they hang around each other like teenage girls at the mall...yes I'm old enough to remember when malls were "in"...


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 22, 2016)

@Phatlewtz ... you take terrible f'n pictures man


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 22, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> @Phatlewtz ... you take terrible f'n pictures man


You killed me there @Phatlewtz ! Now that's some public introspetion...


----------



## kindnug (Jun 22, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Figured I would try and contribute for once...12 for 12 on my blueberry snow (yes that's a lot of perlite) they all popped up within 24hrs (probably sooner but hey I'm a busy guy so wasn't paying attention, and by busy I mean not enough time to blow an eighth an hour...withdrawl ftw!  ) I will take a couple Goji and SSDD shots also since they've finally gotten over my ineptitude...I know these have a shot at throwing nanners so I will try and check them twice a day....while I like the ease of only having some vegging going on indoors now....i find I'm already missing my rooms! Now I have to fell trees to occupy my time....at least I like using heavy equipment! Also I'd like to point out....my Bull is still a total dick head to everyone except my dog...they hang around each other like teenage girls at the mall...yes I'm old enough to remember when malls were "in"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best BBS are the short/fat leaved plants.
All the females had hard buds, but that's just from my limited exp from 4/10 females tho


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 22, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> @Phatlewtz ... you take terrible f'n pictures man


Idk man some of my pics with this shitty handcap flash phone camera.


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Jun 22, 2016)

Does anybody know how many phenos there are to the fuzz and if any of them lean heavily towards the '91? I have a few on the way and that's what I was looking for


----------



## limonene (Jun 22, 2016)

No way man i claim the crown for the worst photographer here.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 22, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> You killed me there @Phatlewtz ! Now that's some public introspetion...


can build, repair or grow anything.....the only skill that eludes me is that damn camera! Well, I'm sure some other skills just ain't found them yet....!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 22, 2016)

kindnug said:


> The best BBS are the short/fat leaved plants.
> All the females had hard buds, but that's just from my limited exp from 4/10 females tho



That's great info man, ty


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 22, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Idk man some of my pics with this shitty handcap flash phone camera.View attachment 3714412


Oh you just wait till they're flowering and you'll say..."Is that pic upside down or did his dog take it?"


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 22, 2016)

limonene said:


> No way man i claim the crown for the worst photographer here.


I will agree to disagree!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 22, 2016)

limonene said:


> No way man i claim the crown for the worst photographer here.


haha Idk man I think @JDGreen takes the crown on this one. Proof just a couple posts above. 




seriously though dudes. Take 30 or 50 shots if you have to. When you see me post 4 pictures, it's likely I took in between 20 and 100 to get a few good ones. not kidding. You think women get their money shot on their first snap? hahaha I think not.

and I can almost guarantee I use an older, shittier camera than most of you..... so no excuses!!!!! unless you're taking pictures with a motorola razr.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 22, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Da otha bhpView attachment 3713600


You got a grow thread? I would love to follow.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 22, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> haha Idk man I think @JDGreen takes the crown on this one. Proof just a couple posts above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man who's got time to be snapping 20 pictures? I'd lose like 3 hrs of productivity!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 22, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Man who's got time to be snapping 20 pictures? I'd lose like 3 hrs of productivity!


all of us have the time!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 22, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> all of us have the time!


Man I lose 100 bucks just taking the time to flood the thread every so often...when I'm not growing food or money...err medicine....I am making some shine by moonlight!


----------



## limonene (Jun 22, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> haha Idk man I think @JDGreen takes the crown on this one. Proof just a couple posts above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a Motorola razr? man i wish i could afford that kind of cutting edge technology. I develop my photos in my grow tent during lights off then take them to a local shop, photocopy and then scan them and ask one of my rich friends with a computer and that internet thing to upload it for me.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You got a grow thread? I would love to follow.


I started one, but I gave up on it. So now I just throw shots up in here!
Ive seen u around riu forever f-pie, thanks for ur intrest n insight!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 22, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3714535 a Motorola razr? man i wish i could afford that kind of cutting edge technology. I develop my photos in my grow tent during lights off then take them to a local shop, photocopy and then scan them and ask one of my rich friends with a computer and that internet thing to upload it for me.


Damn, that thing is worth some coin brah!! I still use this fancy piece of hardware...but I hear you on the rich friends with 'puters and that information super highway thing those kids think is all the rage!!


----------



## doniawon (Jun 22, 2016)

bmon said:


> all of us have the time!


I get 1 clear pic per 10 blurry shitters. Such a pain n the balls


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 22, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I get 1 clear pic per 10 blurry shitters. Such a pain n the balls


I need to catch some stuff and junk that will give me tremors...maybe that will straighten my shots out!


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 22, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I get 1 clear pic per 10 blurry shitters. Such a pain n the balls


I've been using my wife's iPad lately but it has no flash I used to use my Nikon cool pic but the I pad has no provision for it yeah if ya get a chance check out my thread it's all about the pinkpanties these days getting close to the flip


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 22, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> haha Idk man I think @JDGreen takes the crown on this one. Proof just a couple posts above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My cous takes my nice pics. Since my cam broke and my computer is outta wack. Hopefully thats on the mend. But i can post good pics.....i swear


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 22, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> My cous takes my nice pics. Since my cam broke and my computer is outta wack. Hopefully thats on the mend. But i can post good pics.....i swear


That's like saying "Sorry baby....that's never happened before!"


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 22, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> My cous takes my nice pics. Since my cam broke and my computer is outta wack. Hopefully thats on the mend. But i can post good pics.....i swear


hehe I know I've seen the good ones before! 


want more of them!!!! cuz I know you are growin tha fiya over there.


----------



## Bubbashine (Jun 22, 2016)

It's lack of light in the pics you need lots of light to capture a nice image, maybe bump the shutter speed down to 1 second & use a tripod, but you still need light.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 22, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> hehe I know I've seen the good ones before!
> 
> 
> want more of them!!!! cuz I know you are growin tha fiya over there.


Is "fiya" some new type of wifi cross? See what happens when I have free time?


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 22, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> It's lack of light in the pics you need lots of light to capture a nice image, maybe bump the shutter speed down to 1 second & use a tripod, but you still need light.


I agree entirely man...however I just don't have the gift of artistic expression...drawing, painting, writing...photos...its all painful to the audience....but my rap game be strong yo!


----------



## Bubbashine (Jun 22, 2016)

Pick up a cheap 5500k cfl with a E27 socket bracket, probably under $10 & would up the image game tenfold!
* *


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 22, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Pick up a cheap 5500k cfl with a E27 socket bracket, probably under $10 & would up the image game tenfold!
> * *


I will try that when I get these bodhi beans to flower man, thanks!


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 22, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> It's lack of light in the pics you need lots of light to capture a nice image, maybe bump the shutter speed down to 1 second & use a tripod, but you still need light.


The biggest issue is using a cracked smart phone camera without a working flash. I got some in the computer, but the cous downloaded league of legends or something and its fuckin up....

Fam right


----------



## CamTheCloner (Jun 22, 2016)

So I'm wanting to pop new seeds soon for some fresh, strong, genetics. Are bodhi seeds any good??!?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 22, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> The biggest issue is using a cracked smart phone camera without a working flash. I got some in the computer, but the cous downloaded league of legends or something and its fuckin up....
> 
> Fam right


that fucking game.... don't even get me started.

kids these days.


----------



## churtmunk (Jun 22, 2016)

CamTheCloner said:


> So I'm wanting to pop new seeds soon for some fresh, strong, genetics. Are bodhi seeds any good??!?


1248 pages of fire.. have a scroll through

Short answer.. yah, they're good


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 22, 2016)

CamTheCloner said:


> So I'm wanting to pop new seeds soon for some fresh, strong, genetics. Are bodhi seeds any good??!?


I know pictures only tell half the story but might want to check this thread out. http://rollitup.org/t/bodhi-strains-finished-pics-onlyonly.898412/


Lots to chose from Bodhi so it's all about finding what vibes with you best. Some will more than others knowmsayin?


----------



## doniawon (Jun 22, 2016)

Don't grow many trees, but think ill start. Time to get some dwc's built! Missing hydro

Jabberwocky is the back one monthers milkthe other two.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 22, 2016)

CamTheCloner said:


> So I'm wanting to pop new seeds soon for some fresh, strong, genetics. Are bodhi seeds any good??!?


Yep and priced fairly too. What kind of flavors are you keen on growing? Bodhi has quite a large menu of options.


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Jun 22, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> Does anybody know how many phenos there are to the fuzz and if any of them lean heavily towards the '91? I have a few on the way and that's what I was looking for


Gonna repost this since it got buried in another conversation


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 22, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> Gonna repost this since it got buried in another conversation


Check the reports on the 'bay


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Jun 22, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> Check the reports on the 'bay


Got a link? I'm not familiar with what you're talking about


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 22, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> Got a link? I'm not familiar with what you're talking about


http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/


----------



## doniawon (Jun 23, 2016)

Tomorrows breakfast. Liking this bhp a lot. more cowbell had tiny buds but it gets me scary baked. I made co2 shatter out of it, n sent it to my uncle for csncer meds. Can't wait to give him some bhp meds!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 23, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Don't grow many trees, but think ill start. Time to get some dwc's built! Missing hydro
> 
> Jabberwocky is the back one monthers milkthe other two.View attachment 3714709


Man the electrician in me wants to tell you to get those cords off the ground....HOWEVER the grower in me looks around and says....damn that's what I do too


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 23, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Tomorrows breakfast. Liking this bhp a lot. View attachment 3714970more cowbell had tiny buds but it gets me scary baked. I made co2 shatter out of it, n sent it to my uncle for csncer meds. Can't wait to give him some bhp meds!


I've got a gang of cherries and blueberries I can bring along for that breakfast! Apples are a few weeks off still


----------



## Bubbashine (Jun 23, 2016)

Just looked at my plants & sexed them all 8 stardawg guava x wookie are male, super unlucky : (


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 23, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Just looked at my plants & sex them all 8 of the stardawg guava x wookie are male, super unlucky : (


ouch homie...we've all been there....would be fortuitous if you were hunting males...but then you would have went 8 for 8 females....life is a cruel mistress !


----------



## Bubbashine (Jun 23, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> ouch homie...we've all been there....would be fortuitous if you were hunting males...but then you would have went 8 for 8 females....life is a cruel mistress !



Yep it's like that ain't it, my last run I had some good luck I got 2 fem SSDD out of 4! I've still got a fem Goji now... I think I'm going to pop some more beans soon. maybe some Mothers Milk, but I'm going to wait a bit & work out a better grow style not digging this 12/12 from seed!


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 23, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Just looked at my plants & sex them all 8 of the stardawg guava x wookie are male, super unlucky : (


Checkin now, i think i got 7 males and a dud. :/ right there with ya bud


----------



## Bubbashine (Jun 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Checkin now, i think i got 7 males and a dud. :/ right there with ya bud


Sorry mate sucks don't it... I was sure I had lots of fem SDGXW as the 2 that showed male sex a week ago, both looked about 4" bigger then the rest, oh well it happens.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 23, 2016)

Fat Cherry x SSDD testers 

Gona be some BIG ass plants....got another 6 weeks till I can flip these, topping soon.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 23, 2016)

I got 5 gg4xssdd males for sure. And one died basically, its alive but a mutant/dud, i got one female i think, and one still unknown mayb a female also. But not lookin good.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 23, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Sorry mate sucks don't it... I was sure I had lots of fem SDGXW as the 2 that showed male sex a week ago, both looked about 4" bigger then the rest, oh well it happens.


Well ill prolly pop the last three soon in an attempt to regain a fem or two. But if i domt get any females, cuz no fema have been entirely confirmed, idk if ill go for another pack. I got so much to get through and i want more. Idk summers hot


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 23, 2016)

CamTheCloner said:


> So I'm wanting to pop new seeds soon for some fresh, strong, genetics. Are bodhi seeds any good??!?






Bubbashine said:


> Just looked at my plants & sexed them all 8 stardawg guava x wookie are male, super unlucky : (


Experience has taught me to always pop some fem beans as insurance when cracking regs. A month of wasted electricity is such a drag.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Experience has taught me to always pop some fem beans as insurance when cracking regs. A month of wasted electricity is such a drag.


This ^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 23, 2016)

Wasn't going to say anything till I put in my order....


JBC just got a new drop.

Black raspberry is available

Plus lions milk (Tigers milk remix using pure kush instead of the Bubba) appy cross ftw

Ordered both


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 23, 2016)

I actually had to stop myself, and rethink my opinion on the wasted electricity...in a small grow that would bv


Jp.the.pope said:


> Wasn't going to say anything till I put in my order....
> 
> 
> JBC just got a new drop.
> ...


Milks are tough to find, thx homie and enjoy that raspberry!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 23, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/police-man-died-while-unloading-12-million-marijuana-191051922.html
Remember to stay hydrated and take breaks when you guys are unloading your pounds. Wouldn't want this to happen to 1 of you guys


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 23, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/police-man-died-while-unloading-12-million-marijuana-191051922.html
> Remember to stay hydrated and take breaks when you guys are unloading your pounds. Wouldn't want this to happen to 1 of you guys


That's about $750 an ounce. Had to have been Brisco County Genetics 'Fast Franklins'.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Experience has taught me to always pop some fem beans as insurance when cracking regs. A month of wasted electricity is such a drag.


I never give new bean more space than they need. I.e. i gotta have space for proven female clone
But u gotta love the hunt


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 23, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> haha Idk man I think @JDGreen takes the crown on this one. Proof just a couple posts above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was taken from my Polaroid on my '95 brick phone...


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 23, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/police-man-died-while-unloading-12-million-marijuana-191051922.html
> Remember to stay hydrated and take breaks when you guys are unloading your pounds. Wouldn't want this to happen to 1 of you guys


I've never gotten 12 million all at once before....i mean fuck you know how many dixie cups that would be to water?


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I got 5 gg4xssdd males for sure. And one died basically, its alive but a mutant/dud, i got one female i think, and one still unknown mayb a female also. But not lookin good.


Ruff week for seedlings. I lost 2 of my gg4×ssdd's while on vacation. 9 left but theyre a ways from sexing. 

Im really starting to think the low humidity has a bigger factor on male sex seedlings than i thot. June is usually very dry here. Very. Im gettin a couple random nanners in the flower room on just abt every cut i have. There are no light leaks. No other environmental stress other than low humidity. The plants are all super healthy. Pics dont lie. Yet i still have herm probs and high percentage of male seedlings. Its quite puzzling. But i really think its low rh. I fixed everything else. What else could it be?


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 23, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ruff week for seedlings. I lost 2 of my gg4×ssdd's while on vacation. 9 left but theyre a ways from sexing.
> 
> Im really starting to think the low humidity has a bigger factor on male sex seedlings than i thot. June is usually very dry here. Very. Im gettin a couple random nanners in the flower room on just abt every cut i have. There are no light leaks. No other environmental stress other than low humidity. The plants are all super healthy. Pics dont lie. Yet i still have herm probs and high percentage of male seedlings. Its quite puzzling. But i really think its low rh. I fixed everything else. What else could it be?


Hey homie, I seen that finished J of some SSDD, what's the buzz like?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 23, 2016)

what he said ^^


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 23, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> what he said ^^


I'm guessing it was pretty good as he's probably catching z's or eating himself out of house and home


----------



## doniawon (Jun 23, 2016)

Phatlewtz r u fo' realz bout them solo cups


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 23, 2016)

@Bodhi. Please do a Livers cross. SSDD X LIVERS or ???


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 23, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I'm guessing it was pretty good as he's probably catching z's or eating himself out of house and home


Lol, mayb @apbx720 b burnin up the ssdd. Shits fire, if u like bodhi and havent tried ssddDO IT now, before u cant.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 23, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> @Bodhi. Please do a Livers cross. SSDD X LIVERS or ???


Livers x SSDD is more likely


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 23, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> @Bodhi. Please do a Livers cross. SSDD X LIVERS or ???


I poked at him to pick up some kinda cheese or livers. Hoping thats in the hazey future


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 23, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Livers x SSDD is more likely


[Deep Blue x Livers] x Goji fem chuck is a possibility if either of the 2 DB x L seedling be Shirleys.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 23, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Phatlewtz r u fo' realz bout them solo cups


haha man I swear I get asked that all the time....nah man indoors depending on if its a tent or room 3gal or 7 gal....on the hempy's I run 2 gallons nowadays....but I've ran a 55gal hempy once...yeah don't do that for the record..dwc buckets are 5gal and the f&d tables are 6 sites per 600w...but could you imagine how many cups that would be...for the record I've gone to 1 qt grow bags in place of Solos


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 23, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ruff week for seedlings. I lost 2 of my gg4×ssdd's while on vacation. 9 left but theyre a ways from sexing.
> 
> Im really starting to think the low humidity has a bigger factor on male sex seedlings than i thot. June is usually very dry here. Very. Im gettin a couple random nanners in the flower room on just abt every cut i have. There are no light leaks. No other environmental stress other than low humidity. The plants are all super healthy. Pics dont lie. Yet i still have herm probs and high percentage of male seedlings. Its quite puzzling. But i really think its low rh. I fixed everything else. What else could it be?


I have a mini-split ac and it kicks ass, but I went in during the lights off period and it was over 100F!!! It didnt even cross my mind about "lights off" getting super hot! I run the ac longer now...

Forkin hell, I was having trouble germinating during the winter months. It was like nothing wanted to pop. I had a heat mat but I dont think that it was enough. I dont plan on popping anymore beans during winter! Sadly, I only got 2 females from Beaver because of this. It was my fault...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 23, 2016)

Not Bodhi related but sorta is. Got those freebies from GLG (with a Bodhi order) with the 420 promo.. Bad Dawg Genetics. Popped a few obviously and got this one that is just stinkin. Never had a plant so small reak so much. I can smell it 20' away. Verry distinct smell. Actually smells so much i may have to dig it up and move it.. Dont know sex yet so im really hopeing it dont grow nutz. If it does ill be heartbroken to chop it since i have yet to smell something so pungent.. Anyone have a small plant stink like a mofo? I mean scruffy might be a foot at most..


----------



## ShyGuru (Jun 23, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Not Bodhi related but sorta is. Got those freebies from GLG (with a Bodhi order) with the 420 promo.. Bad Dog Genetics. Popped a few obviously and got this one that is just stinkin. Never had a plant so small reak so much. I can smell it 20' away. Verry distinct smell. Actually smells so much i may have to dig it up and move it.. Dont know sex yet so im really hopeing it dont grow nutz. If it does ill be heartbroken to chop it since i have yet to smell something so pungent.. Anyone have a small plant stink like a mofo? I mean scruffy might be a foot at most..


Curious as to which of the bad dog genetics you are running. I have a few ECSDxLBL going now and under the heat of the noon sun I can smell them from a few feet away. Idk about 20' feet tho. And they're not scraggly either. In three gallon buckets and already getting as tall as the peppers they are hiding amongst. Might have to supercrop them to keep them short. Sorry to clog the bodhi thread. On a related note... 


Phatlewtz said:


> haha man I swear I get asked that all the time....nah man indoors depending on if its a tent or room 3gal or 7 gal....on the hempy's I run 2 gallons nowadays....but I've ran a 55gal hempy once...yeah don't do that for the record..dwc buckets are 5gal and the f&d tables are 6 sites per 600w...but could you imagine how many cups that would be...for the record I've gone to 1 qt grow bags in place of Solos


I've actually run full cycle in solos and in even smaller 7oz cups. The 7oz cups were clones flowered for sex and I decided to see if I could keep them alive full term just for the hell if it. (Related due to having been bodhi strains lol)


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2016)

Gogi X SSDD







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 23, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Curious as to which of the bad dog genetics you are running. I have a few ECSDxLBL going now and under the heat of the noon sun I can smell them from a few feet away. Idk about 20' feet tho. And they're not scraggly either. In three gallon buckets and already getting as tall as the peppers they are hiding amongst. Might have to supercrop them to keep them short. Sorry to clog the bodhi thread. On a related note...
> 
> 
> I've actually run full cycle in solos and in even smaller 7oz cups. The 7oz cups were clones flowered for sex and I decided to see if I could keep them alive full term just for the hell if it. (Related due to having been bodhi strains lol)


Yeah,,, dont mean to clog up bodhi thread either. I named it scruffy cus it smells like a homeless hippy with foot fungus. Its not scragly but does have larger leaves for the size it is. Ill go through my maps and find out what one this is and get back .. ​


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 23, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Yeah,,, dont mean to clog up bodhi thread either. I named it scruffy cus it smells like a homeless hippy with foot fungus. Its not scragly but does have larger leaves for the size it is. Ill go through my maps and find out what one this is and get back ..​


I also have some Bad dog genetics crosses from GLG(free with Bodhi purchase) that I'm hearing have great potential. ECSD x LBL, Starfighter f2 x LBL and Zero Dark 30 x LBL (I think... I'm not looking at the packs right now, I will edit when I look in the vault, if I'm mistaken)


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 23, 2016)

I swear I keep hearing those bad dog seeds are killin it. May have to move them up in the "to pop" line.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 23, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> I also have some Bad dog genetics crosses from GLG(free with Bodhi purchase) that I'm hearing have great potential. ECSD x LBL, Starfighter f2 x LBL and Zero Dark 30 x LBL (I think... I'm not looking at the packs right now, I will edit when I look in the vault, if I'm mistaken)



Yup,, thts what it is.. Either Zero dark #30 or Starfighter f2 (popped both) . I wish i kept better track, but to be honest i didn't expect much. Who knew.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jun 23, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Yup,, thts what it is.. Either Zero dark #30 or Starfighter f2 (popped both) . I wish i kept better track, but to be honest i didn't expect much. Who knew.


Haha I was of the same mindset. I got 3 of the ECSDxLBL and 2 random BS and at some point I lost track of which is which. I had two packs so I figured what the hell might as well pop one of them lol


----------



## kona gold (Jun 24, 2016)

This is only partly Bodhi related.
I got some freebies from cannazon. 
Dream Beaver x Cherry Fuel.
Anyone know what is in the Cherry Fuel? 
Mahalo


----------



## doniawon (Jun 24, 2016)

I was given 42 seeds today from an old guy who told me they were purple nepal x g13. He lives n a motor home at a walmart I have doubts but I'm sowing these bitches tonight.
Hope its like bodhis purp nepalii


----------



## strayfox gear (Jun 24, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Omg waaaattterrr is like.... KEY to survival for reals lol it was hot in vegas too!. I dnt think anyone died this year which is so awesome!! 400,000 in attendance over 3 nights. They had huge free water stations everywhere. They were greatly appreciated.
> 
> I would like to buy some more shirts too but i won this one from strayfox a lil bit ago. Fave shirt ever. Idk where to get em either



awesome brother...one of my favorite super hero parties of the year..

I made 500 of these shirts a few years back, just for the emerald cup..

I had a few left over so I try and send out when I can...contest winners seem to really appreciate them the most...

definitely check out glg..
dbj has some new ones in that are super crazy..i love love the doobie cases and lighters they have..


heres some of that special DOC HOLIDAY by doc d....good medicine f2 offspring's falling out for freebies..
keep an eye out.


BLACK AFGHANI lookin camo..super indica for the indy freaks

 
stay blessed..

*strayfox*


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 24, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> If i were u id hold off til the goji raz sharpie wookie gets released. Big shoe said hes getting it in 10 days a couple days ago. Its prob the most beautiful cross ive ever ran. Smoke report coming soon...


Its here!!! You highly recommend it right? GLG has a good promo and I will hit it up! Black Raspberry 

Oh, did you ever get a smoke report? I think that it has only been a couple of weeks, so no big deal. You did say this is a fast finisher and has a good terpine profile? Thanks


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 24, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I was given 42 seeds today from an old guy who told me they were purple nepal x g13. He lives n a motor home at a walmart I have doubts but I'm sowing these bitches tonight.
> Hope its like bodhis purp nepaliiView attachment 3715766View attachment 3715772


In a motor home at Wal-Mart? pop those bitches lol


----------



## Bubbashine (Jun 24, 2016)

So as far as the tester go I got all male, but had 1 comforted Goji fem & another one not sexed, but just had a look now & it's also fem.. So out of the 4 Goji I popped I've got 2 fem very different in structure. also I'm running 12/12 from seed this run as I broke my other light, but I'm glad I never vegged them testers for 4 or 6 weeks.

Just had a feed so looking a little droopy.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 24, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> In a motor home at Wal-Mart? pop those bitches lol


Yeah, this could go either way but you never know till you soak them!


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 24, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Its here!!! You highly recommend it right? GLG has a good promo and I will hit it up! Black Raspberry
> 
> Oh, did you ever get a smoke report? I think that it has only been a couple of weeks, so no big deal. You did say this is a fast finisher and has a good terpine profile? Thanks


I believe they r being chopped in the last few days and mayb days to come. So im sure a smoke report will be on its way. Hes has stated definite raspberry and og and anise black licorice scents. He has really raved about how nice tbe grow went. Running a one myself, and have high hopes.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 24, 2016)

Here is my "gas leak" pheno of Silver mnt. I dont think that it is the same traits as other people's.. One of my friends said that this is a "lime floor-cleaner" flavor. My other phenos seemed to be lavender and fluffy.
 


Here is a early morning beaver pic for you guys. It is under a bright-ass gavita and it is making it look pale in the pic. I am suprised at how well it is handling the light anyways. My Gavita has been burning tops lately and I considered putting it away for the summer, but the beaver seems to like it.
 
Beaver#2 I kind of missed the top, but I was trying to show the side branching. 
 

Sorry they are not finished pics. I have compost that I have been working on, and the clones from Beaver are going to be some of the 1st in it. I used rabbit manure on these and it is a little hot for some of my plants, but I have some composted now!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 24, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> In a motor home at Wal-Mart? pop those bitches lol


Does Wal-Mart offer living spaces at all their locations? Any idea of the rent? A vacation or weekend getaway home in town amongst bargain shoppers .... what's not to love?


----------



## limonene (Jun 24, 2016)

The ECSD x LBL are looking fire! My pal is about to harvest those, i gave him the seeds and they look and smell great! Better than the super silver temple he's running. i put a pic or 2 on about 2 weeks ago so probably about 200 pages back lol.
DBJ from GLG was given that LBL male by motarebel so we are talking about a top shelf stud with a proven track record of progeny. Cant wait to run the starfighter f2 x lbl. I think the ZDT was a high cbd strain that won a load of awards.


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 24, 2016)

The 5 mystery bodhis about ready for harvest, should I flush?

About a pound.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 24, 2016)

^^^ I'd let them go just a little longer.


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 24, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> ^^^ I'd let them go just a little longer.


You sure man? Pretty sure I have amber trichs on the cotyledons


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 24, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> You sure man? Pretty sure I have amber trichs on the cotyledons


There are only 3 things I'm sure about. Well, 4.  There are a handful of things that I'm sure about....big handfuls, like Donald Trump hands. 

Of all the many things I'm sure about.... the many, _many _things.....reading trichs on cotyldons or donnas is not one of them. Chop away !


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 24, 2016)

I must be a pioneer


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 24, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Does Wal-Mart offer living spaces at all their locations? Any idea of the rent? A vacation or weekend getaway home in town amongst bargain shoppers .... what's not to love?


a place to lay your head and all the fine walmart customers you can watch....you're right @Amos Otis its possibly the best getaway for the price!


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 24, 2016)

limonene said:


> The ECSD x LBL are looking fire! My pal is about to harvest those, i gave him the seeds and they look and smell great! Better than the super silver temple he's running. i put a pic or 2 on about 2 weeks ago so probably about 200 pages back lol.
> DBJ from GLG was given that LBL male by motarebel so we are talking about a top shelf stud with a proven track record of progeny. Cant wait to run the starfighter f2 x lbl. I think the ZDT was a high cbd strain that won a load of awards.


I got like 3 pavks of that zdt. 

Would love to see some finished pics of the lbl male crosses.
I personally got thw whitedawg x lbl and sfv og x lbl.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jun 24, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Does Wal-Mart offer living spaces at all their locations? Any idea of the rent? A vacation or weekend getaway home in town amongst bargain shoppers .... what's not to love?


@Amos Otis you always make me laugh. Believe it or not many/most Walmarts allow overnight parking for truckers and big rigs. Some even have dedicated parking spaces.


----------



## limonene (Jun 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I got like 3 pavks of that zdt.
> 
> Would love to see some finished pics of the lbl male crosses.
> I personally got thw whitedawg x lbl and sfv og x lbl.


i think I've got that sfvog x too. I know my pal has put the ecsd x LBL into flush, i kind of coach him so i might grab a pic tomorrow if i can for ya.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jun 24, 2016)

Okay so I've been looking and am having a difficult time finding info on the liver strain some of yall have been mentioning. Could anyone point me in the right direction of some liver info?


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jun 24, 2016)

Nvm just found out it's a breeders boutique strain.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 24, 2016)

I remember heath robinson ran livers


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jun 24, 2016)

Idky I couldnt find anything about it from google but after a quick search on rollitup and some minor digging I found a bb thread.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 24, 2016)

limonene said:


> i think I've got that sfvog x too. I know my pal has put the ecsd x LBL into flush, i kind of coach him so i might grab a pic tomorrow if i can for ya.


I need a coach...but I believe I'm across the pond from you buddy...


----------



## limonene (Jun 24, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I need a coach...but I believe I'm across the pond from you buddy...


bro now is the best time, the pound is at a 30 year low, you can get my services at a discount rate haha.


----------



## mendokush (Jun 24, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I was given 42 seeds today from an old guy who told me they were purple nepal x g13. He lives n a motor home at a walmart I have doubts but I'm sowing these bitches tonight.
> Hope its like bodhis purp nepaliiView attachment 3715766View attachment 3715772


Probably end up being some of the best beans you have popped. My best beans to date were some freebies in a little clear bag, that I only popped to dial in a new room.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 24, 2016)

limonene said:


> bro now is the best time, the pound is at a 30 year low, you can get my services at a discount rate haha.


well I do like a bargain!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 24, 2016)

mendokush said:


> Probably end up being some of the best beans you have popped. My best beans to date were some freebies in a little clear bag, that I only popped to dial in a new room.


@doniawon you're gonna make the cover of hightimes and skunk....(if you make the cover of "Barely 18" I might cancel the subscription!) The doniawon cut of some golden thai...or someone will say.."hey where can I get that katsu cut of bubba?"...the response...."Katsu?...damn brah its 2016 the year of doniawon!


----------



## doniawon (Jun 24, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> @doniawon you're gonna make the cover of hightimes and skunk....(if you make the cover of "Barely 18" I might cancel the subscription!) The doniawon cut of some golden thai...or someone will say.."hey where can I get that katsu cut of bubba?"...the response...."Katsu?...damn brah its 2016 the year of doniawon!


Yea, yea, yea lol
U don't just pull purple nepal out of ur ass. So I'm actually pretty confident they r legit. Not sure of the pollination technique but worth a go


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 24, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Yea, yea, yea lol
> U don't just pull purple nepal out of ur ass. So I'm actually pretty confident they r legit. Not sure of the pollination technique but worth a go


I think it could be a solid score man, you know you have everyone of us waiting on that thread to start....as far as germing, I'd take an emery board to the seem of the seed, soak till they sink/split in a shot glass with a cap of hydrogen peroxide....then wet paper towel...germed then off to grow medium...and we'll all be like "Damn nice work homie, 100%!"


----------



## doniawon (Jun 24, 2016)

I started 12.. ur suggestion will b phase two.Got cuts going too, n w the heat, its a bitch..
But yes. I need to start a thread.. got some lucky chams crosses too but really just waiting on my breeder packs


----------



## GrayeVOx (Jun 24, 2016)

More cowbell GSC leaner @ day 47


Space Monkey @ day 47
 
 
MC left SM right
Couple Chocolate Trip F2 1 week in under the 315 cmh


----------



## GrayeVOx (Jun 24, 2016)

More Cowbell #2 day 47 more HP dom I think
 
 

Veg Tent have (3) of each
Heaven Mountain, Secret Chief,Dank Sinatra, Chem Kesey, 
(2) of each SS4, SSDD, LegendOGxSL, Perkins CannatonicxGoodMeds Boysenberry HP clones 1 More cowbell clone looking rough ha


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 24, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> More Cowbell #2 day 47 more HP dom I think
> View attachment 3716548
> View attachment 3716549
> 
> ...


I got some ss4(4), chem kesey(3) and a more cowbell clone from @apbx720 goin right now too friend


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 24, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> More Cowbell #2 day 47 more HP dom I think
> View attachment 3716548
> View attachment 3716549
> 
> ...


I think this one looks more cookies and the other looks like more hp in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 24, 2016)

They both look fire though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayeVOx (Jun 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I think this one looks more cookies and the other looks like more hp in it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice thanks this is the first cookie X I've grown so not sure what to expect.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 24, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Nice thanks this is the first cookie X I've grown so not sure what to expect.


For a cookie dom pheno, ur.lookin at a low yielder of dense to very dense buds. Tendency to light sensitivity and may bleach easily or nanner due to intensity. Rounder kush nugs. Dark leaves in late flower near black. 

Any corrections r welcome


----------



## doniawon (Jun 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> For a cookie dom pheno, ur.lookin at a low yielder of dense to very dense buds. Tendency to light sensitivity and may bleach easily or nanner due to intensity. Rounder kush nugs. Dark leaves in late flower near black.
> 
> Any corrections r welcome


That is the gorum cut to a tee.


----------



## limonene (Jun 25, 2016)

limonene said:


> i think I've got that sfvog x too. I know my pal has put the ecsd x LBL into flush, i kind of coach him so i might grab a pic tomorrow if i can for ya.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 25, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3716989


Well hell I better pay more attention to the DBJ gear! Also....why the hell does Bush play in my head everytime I see a post of yours sir? 

Probably because I'm high...

"Glycerine..."
"Limonene..."


----------



## limonene (Jun 25, 2016)

Some cool stuff arrived in the post from a good forum buddy, some seeds he made of goji f3 x Nepali og (nepoji) f2s and nepoji x gg4. AND (drum roll please) some original lucky charms seeds, a half pack!!! 
Here's a pic of the silver mountain pheno I'm chucking, it's the fluffier pheno with boxier less pointy buds. Less budrot on her too. Smells of mild tropical fruit. Nice but not my favorite.


----------



## limonene (Jun 25, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Well hell I better pay more attention to the DBJ gear! Also....why the hell does Bush play in my head everytime I see a post of yours sir?
> 
> Probably because I'm high...
> 
> ...


Yup u high as fuck haha


----------



## doniawon (Jun 25, 2016)

Lemon lotus


----------



## limonene (Jun 25, 2016)

Here's my fave pheno, a bud with a bit of rot. The rot is only in bits not facing the fan. I've chopped all affected buds off this morning, lost about 10% maybe but I'm ok, it's not the fast spreading type of rot and damn the buds are so big they can afford to lose a little weight hahau can see the affected areas, this is one of the worst.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 25, 2016)

Big leaf pheno of bhp.. the keeper


----------



## limonene (Jun 25, 2016)

limonene said:


> Here's my fave pheno, a bud with a bit of rot. The rot is only in bits not facing the fan. I've chopped all affected buds off this morning, lost about 10% maybe but I'm ok, it's not the fast spreading type of rot and damn the buds are so big they can afford to lose a little weight hahaView attachment 3717011u can see the affected areas, this is one of the worst.


Actually that's not my fave pheno, she didn't clone for me


----------



## doniawon (Jun 25, 2016)

What do u feed those monsters limon?
every pic u post, is just amazing


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 25, 2016)

We need some info on these DBJ (bag dog genetics) beans. Ill send a message and see if we can get some info on them. I tried researching some but really couldnt find much.. Zero dark "is" a high cbd strain. Starfighter i found a lil info on and seems to be a real nice stinky strain. Lbl made by Loran ??? Dont mean to post all this on a Bodhi thread so ill make a Bad dog genetics thread. Some info im not sure of, so figure i will see if DBJ can enlighten us a lil. So far they seem like they have fire potential. 

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 25, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> We need some info on these DBJ (bag dog genetics) beans. Ill send a message and see if we can get some info on them. I tried researching some but really couldnt find much.. Zero dark "is" a high cbd strain. Starfighter i found a lil info on and seems to be a real nice stinky strain. Lbl made by Loran ??? Dont mean to post all this on a Bodhi thread so ill make a Bad dog genetics thread. Some info im not sure of, so figure i will see if DBJ can enlighten us a lil. So far they seem like they have fire potential.
> 
> Have a great weekend all.


I have a couple White Dawg x LBL going right now they are looking solid so far, however they are only a few weeks from breaking dirt...get that thread started maybe I'll have a female to post pics of


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jun 25, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> The 5 mystery bodhis about ready for harvest, should I flush?
> 
> About a pound.


Seriously dude. Flush that shit for a week. And trim.


----------



## limonene (Jun 25, 2016)

doniawon said:


> What do u feed those monsters limon?
> every pic u post, is just amazing


thanks pal but the credit has to go to bodhi, his SSH must be an absolute beast. There are a couple of extremely monstrous ssh phenos to be seen in the super silver temple my pal is growing. Couldn't get a decent pic of my favourite, she is a peach. Looks like a possible 11 weeker.


----------



## limonene (Jun 25, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> We need some info on these DBJ (bag dog genetics) beans. Ill send a message and see if we can get some info on them. I tried researching some but really couldnt find much.. Zero dark "is" a high cbd strain. Starfighter i found a lil info on and seems to be a real nice stinky strain. Lbl made by Loran ??? Dont mean to post all this on a Bodhi thread so ill make a Bad dog genetics thread. Some info im not sure of, so figure i will see if DBJ can enlighten us a lil. So far they seem like they have fire potential.
> 
> Have a great weekend all.


great idea, tag me in that thread when u make it please.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 25, 2016)

3 Goji, 8 SSDD, 12 BB Snow just so I don't always go off topic


----------



## limonene (Jun 25, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> 3 Goji, 8 SSDD, 12 BB Snow just so I don't always go off topic View attachment 3717258


i concede your photos ARE the worst haha


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 25, 2016)

limonene said:


> i concede your photos ARE the worst haha


I will consider that a personal victory! Technically....being the worst...is like being the best....just the best at being terrible!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 25, 2016)

@limonene and seriously....that's straight up purp fire!


----------



## limonene (Jun 25, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> @limonene and seriously....that's straight up purp fire!


If you look at it long enough it makes your eyes bleed.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 25, 2016)

limonene said:


> If you look at it long enough it makes your eyes bleed.


haha man if I had feelings I'd be crying!


----------



## limonene (Jun 25, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> haha man if I had feelings I'd be crying!


if my eyes weren't bleeding i would type something witty!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 25, 2016)

At least @Phatlewtz. Posts pics unlike some people >>> @1kemosabe


----------



## Nu-Be (Jun 25, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I usually grow midsized plants 6-8 per lamp.. I'm running bhp like this now n ill have a better guess...
> But yes ..I would say its a heavy yielder, but not huge
> 
> I had 6 this size under 1k..thinking 4-6 oz each. Decent! Not huge. I could probsbly improve s bunch. First run...View attachment 3713765


Great plant, but I'm struck by the wall heating - looks just like the "Cozy" heater in my place. Must be a regional thing.


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 25, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Its here!!! You highly recommend it right? GLG has a good promo and I will hit it up! Black Raspberry
> 
> Oh, did you ever get a smoke report? I think that it has only been a couple of weeks, so no big deal. You did say this is a fast finisher and has a good terpine profile? Thanks


Highly recommend yep highly! 

I rarely chop any strain under 9 weeks. This br is the earliest cross i have rn especially the wookie dom pheno.

As of today they are all chopped now. 9 weeks today. #3 got chopped at 8 last minute right before i left for vacation cuz i felt it couldnt wait 6 more days. It was done...

Im yet to smoke any. Just scissor hash. But report comin really soon 

Aromas during harvest-
#3pheno-citrus/lavender/vanilla funk

#5pheno-raspberry/ playdoh/black licorice

#6pheno- same as #5

#2pheno-OG flav. Fuel/wood/black licorice

Ill put it this way, i havent smoked it really good yet, but right now im making plans to fill my room w her(n maybe a couple ssdd). Most likely the #5&2 phenos. That puts BR in front of abt a dozen other bodhi keepers and maybe 30 seed packs. If bodhi graces me w a free pack for testing, i will immediately pop them upon arrival. I will be buying packs too. I like it.

On a side note- along side this tester pack i flowered 2 female seedlings from a pack of reg Goji OG. The BR blew the gojis outta the water. This is my first time running goji og. Honestly im not very impressed. Just sayin, from my perspective BR made goji look like a chump. 

The raz phenos5&6 smell so damn good and theyre pretty loud. No rks or nothin on that level, but loud enough indeed. The black licorice is strong and has fume to it. Like a menthol feel that clears the nose. 

Frost level is insane im sure u seen the pics. I have nothin frostier in the stables. By far shes frostiest. Damn near dripping oil, shes a gd fire hazard lol. Outfrosting her mom goji. One of my goji is very strawberry. Its really nice bro, hermed on me, but its nice. Br smashes it lol. 

*Disclaimer- i havent smoked either yet


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 25, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> The 5 mystery bodhis about ready for harvest, should I flush?
> 
> About a pound.


Lol! 

Ya flush. Not sure what it does, but just do it, k? I do it. But only outta pure laziness. I aint mixing water if i dnt habe to lol.

Fuckit just smoke a leaf maybe it will be enough to tell what strain u got! But im pretty sure i already know wht they are...

Back left is lucky charms, next tigers milk, a fantasy island and blood orange! looks like he must have dropped a new black raspberry in there somehow too. Hmm nice


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Lol!
> 
> Ya flush. Not sure what it does, but just do it, k? I do it. But only outta pure laziness. I aint mixing water if i dnt habe to lol.
> 
> ...


Dead on brother, smoked all of em tonight. That's uncanny. How could you know?

Lol but for real, is there any way we could narrow down the possibilities? I'm really stoked to watch them develop


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 26, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> Dead on brother, smoked all of em tonight. That's uncanny. How could you know?
> 
> Lol but for real, is there any way we could narrow down the possibilities? I'm really stoked to watch them develop


Only a BodhI (bodh"eye") Master could know rn. Far past my abilities. Idk if ill even know what they are in late flower lol. We ll figure it out, w all the knowledge in this room someone will know


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm hoping they show definite characteristics, but I suppose they will always be mysteries in some way. I just wonder what choice seeds had lying around to throw in a mystery pack?


apbx720 said:


> Only a BodhI (bodh"eye") Master could know rn. Far past my abilities. Idk if ill even know what they are in late flower lol. We ll figure it out, w all the knowledge in this room someone will know


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 26, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> I'm hoping they show definite characteristics, but I suppose they will always be mysteries in some way. I just wonder what choice seeds had lying around to throw in a mystery pack?


Breedbay is the only place that cold prolly answer this


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2016)

Best few from Bodhi for insomnia? THC is ok, but relaxation and sleep is my main concern, for a relative and friend? 

Also, are any Bodhi strains IBL or nearly so?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 26, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Best few from Bodhi for insomnia? THC is ok, but relaxation and sleep is my main concern, for a relative and friend?
> 
> Also, are any Bodhi strains IBL or nearly so?


Sunshine Daydream puts me down. Never fails. I fall asleep with the bowl in my hand almost every night.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jun 26, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Sunshine Daydream puts me down. Never fails. I fall asleep with the bowl in my hand almost every night.


i wake and bake with sunshine daydream and then smoke all day long  by the time i do go to bed:


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 26, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Sunshine Daydream puts me down. Never fails. I fall asleep with the bowl in my hand almost every night.


Ill second that notion


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 26, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Best few from Bodhi for insomnia? THC is ok, but relaxation and sleep is my main concern, for a relative and friend?
> 
> Also, are any Bodhi strains IBL or nearly so?


If u find tranquil elephantizer grab it. Stuff prolly really could tranq an elephant


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jun 26, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Sunshine Daydream puts me down. Never fails. I fall asleep with the bowl in my hand almost every night.


Wish I had sum dat. Only hear good things.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 26, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> i wake and bake with sunshine daydream and then smoke all day long  by the time i do go to bed:


I'm sure that there are different phenos in the line, but there is no way I could wake n bake with mine. I would get nothing done except eating Doritos and taking naps.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jun 26, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm sure that there are different phenos in the line, but there is no way I could wake n bake with mine. I would get nothing done except eating Doritos and taking naps.


the next time i'm in the mitten, we should compare phenos


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jun 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> If u find tranquil elephantizer grab it. Stuff prolly really could tranq an elephant


Wish I had sum dat too. So many strains. So little time. Dank Sinatra I have experienced and I can say it's an awesome strain. Beautiful plant, structure. Easy to grow. Fast if you 12/12. The smoke well. Let me get back at ya in 5. 

The aroma even only half ass cured with Boveda 62's. I can't really describe it. It's freeking pleasant to say the least. Addicting like you would want to potpourri the whole house with it, except. It smells like weed and lingers. lol. The taste tho. Smooth and easy. 

The buzz can be powerful and trippy like a Sativa. Can also be like so chill. I like to use it before sleep, it kind of excites the imagination tucking you into a dreamland. 

Godhead. Ugh. Never got a fem. it's my fault though. I tore down last grow and not currently growing. They popped and got a few beautiful males. They got some too.  Perhaps some day I can report back on that through my online friend who shares all of this info with me. 

I dunno. I just like it tho. Peace and love brothers.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 26, 2016)

I always reccomend my jabbas stash fo pain relief .im so wired no indica knocks me out lol...


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 26, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I always reccomend my jabbas stash fo pain relief .im so wired no indica knocks me out lol...


I remember when I could say that... lol


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 26, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I remember when I could say that... lol


Its really just a saying. They just dont come around as often cuz theres so many hybrids. The jabbas stash, if u can get a bubba leaner has some great insomnia reliving qualities.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 26, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> the next time i'm in the mitten, we should compare phenos


Maybe mine will be ready then too and some F2 beans to share


----------



## undercovergrow (Jun 26, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Maybe mine will be ready then too and some F2 beans to share


that would be cool - i'll bring some F2 Sunshine Daydreams too (and F2 Lucky Charms) and we could all have more pheno hunting to do.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 26, 2016)

Anyone run Appalachian super skunk?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 26, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> the next time i'm in the mitten, we should compare phenos


I'd love that ucg!

Not sure what your situation is, but if you have any interest in taking some clone-only lil ones home with you I could most certainly hook that up. I can't recall if you're in a legal state and have access to those, but if not, just give me some heads up and I'd be happy to do that for you...


----------



## undercovergrow (Jun 26, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'd love that ucg!
> 
> Not sure what your situation is, but if you have any interest in taking some clone-only lil ones home with you I could most certainly hook that up. I can't recall if you're in a legal state and have access to those, but if not, just give me some heads up and I'd be happy to do that for you...


that would be awesome! i'll definitely take you up on this offer as i am not in a legal state (indiana!) and will be heading back home in the fall. my grow room is shutting down for a few months but i'll be getting the veg tent set up right before my trip home so i can start when i get back, so the timing would be perfect. i'll PM you when i know when i'll be heading north so i can see what works for you. thanks @st0wandgrow


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 26, 2016)

Gogi X SSDD







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 27, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> that would be cool - i'll bring some F2 Sunshine Daydreams too (and F2 Lucky Charms) and we could all have more pheno hunting to do.


Whaaaaat lucky charms f2s....im on my way.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 27, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> that would be awesome! i'll definitely take you up on this offer as i am not in a legal state (indiana!) and will be heading back home in the fall. my grow room is shutting down for a few months but i'll be getting the veg tent set up right before my trip home so i can start when i get back, so the timing would be perfect. i'll PM you when i know when i'll be heading north so i can see what works for you. thanks @st0wandgrow


Ur in INDIANA. lived there 23yrs. Its me home! Ill be back onea these days, got fam and stuff there still. Like my bow, and i need that. Mayb we cam set up a swap o beans


----------



## undercovergrow (Jun 27, 2016)

@JDGreen yep born and raised in Michigan and moved here in '87. let me know when you come back home a bean swap would be cool


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2016)

Used to be an insomniac but I got into some wine before a bong or two now pretty much anything but racy satties can knock me out. Also toking a fraction of what I did 4 months ago, from 7 or 8 grams per day to half a gram in the evenings. Low tolerance means meds are reallyfuckingstrong lol. 

My tolerance was so high pain relief became a distant memory. Good to have it as medicine again.


----------



## Scotch089 (Jun 27, 2016)

Gogi palm tree right about 12 weeks

      

She's Startin to give me that look  

Excuse the blurry pictures, didn't notice I broke my camera's lense [presumably at work] till I noticed my pictures were not coming out

Big SSDD coming up behind her, followed by more gogi beans and dreambeaver beans (bout 5" now)

Take care!


----------



## dunksndank (Jun 27, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone run Appalachian super skunk?


I havent even heard of that strain..have you smoked it?


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 27, 2016)

Black Raspberry (goji og f2 raspberry sharpie marker × wookie15) sportin some black on her fans


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 27, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Used to be an insomniac but I got into some wine before a bong or two now pretty much anything but racy satties can knock me out. Also toking a fraction of what I did 4 months ago, from 7 or 8 grams per day to half a gram in the evenings. Low tolerance means meds are reallyfuckingstrong lol.
> 
> My tolerance was so high pain relief became a distant memory. Good to have it as medicine again.


Hey hammish how goes it brother??

Are u still in the e juice biz? Vaping is getting huge over here. Im considering gettin in. Got a few questions. 

Welp, hope all is well in hammish land. Peace brother!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Hey hammish how goes it brother??
> 
> Are u still in the e juice biz? Vaping is getting huge over here. Im considering gettin in. Got a few questions.
> 
> Welp, hope all is well in hammish land. Peace brother!


Well yes Sir! I have turned into quite a good mixologist, I have a series of juices from realistic corn flake cereal, chocolate cake and cinnamon bun to a Buttershots flavour, a fizzy sweetie, some RY4's etc etc....

I also have a reputation as an excellent cloner. So yes juice is my world now. I can clone near anything lmfao.

I have been following the legal side of vaping in the USA with great interest. Tell me, with the new regulations and the FDA classing vaping and vape gear as tobacco products, is a start-up still viable?

I have a massive network here that can export top notch quality your way. Some good recognition for some cats. Acknowledgement from peeps like Enyareklaw, juices reviewed on his podcasts etc...

I must say we are on the cutting edge here in SA and I am proud. I am also export ready hehehehehe...

EDIT: a pallette educated with weed gives a mixologist an edge over the competition bordering on cruel. Us canna heads OWN the mixing side of the biz. No contest.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2016)

Free The Cloud!


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 27, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> @JDGreen yep born and raised in Michigan and moved here in '87. let me know when you come back home a bean swap would be cool


U know it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2016)

Anyhow it is all Bodhis fault I got into e-liquid. Basically between him and Gage Green the gear is so potent clients actually forget they owe money. Never mind how much. Dealing with hippies started requiring paperwork to keep my system kicking. 

Keeper phenos are too heavy for most to handle. And I am not joking.


----------



## Crab Pot (Jun 27, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Anyhow it is all Bodhis fault I got into e-liquid. Basically between him and Gage Green the gear is so potent clients actually forget they owe money. Never mind how much. Dealing with hippies started requiring paperwork to keep my system kicking.
> 
> Keeper phenos are too heavy for most to handle. And I am not joking.



Not the damn hippies again...


----------



## Scotch089 (Jun 27, 2016)

@Mad Hamish 

I have been following the legal side of vaping in the USA with great interest. Tell me, with the new regulations and the FDAclassing vaping and vape gear as tobacco products, is a start-up still viable?

Not from what i see, went to open a lab myself to get my name officially on the shelf, then the changes came around. All the shops are laying ppl off, I think I heard a number around 6 juice companies still sell in my state thanks to legislation? Unbelievable. Blew an up and Comer like myself out of the water.

Mixing was a good portion of my life for a moment there, thanks 'merica. 

If you wanna good sherbert, fruit loop, lucky charms, Apple jacks (among others) recipe gimme a shout, I'm not gonna do anything with them..


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 27, 2016)

dunksndank said:


> I havent even heard of that strain..have you smoked it?



No never smoked it. Well not Appalahian super skunk but Mass super skunk yes. Was looking to make another order and seen them. Its Mass super skunk x Appalachia. Looks right up my alley.. Deff gettin this one. 

Look up Mass super skunk, there is some good info on it if u look around. And as far as Appalachia,, yeah thats a given !!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 27, 2016)

Goat cheese/potatoe perogies sauted in ssdd canna butter. Wow! The smell was incredible.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 27, 2016)

Just got the Lions milk / black raspberry and silver lotus....

But look at this lions milk....looks like it should be 2 seeds but hooked at the base....maybe I'm in for some siamese sheeit.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 27, 2016)

Hmmm, like to see how that turns out. Personnaly ive never seen a seed like that. Pretty cool, like u said maybe some twins !? Boooyahhh!!


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 28, 2016)

Loving the mail man.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 28, 2016)

I have some lemon larry lavender x sunshine day dream and it puts me to bed lol im crashing right now...


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 28, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well yes Sir! I have turned into quite a good mixologist, I have a series of juices from realistic corn flake cereal, chocolate cake and cinnamon bun to a Buttershots flavour, a fizzy sweetie, some RY4's etc etc....
> 
> I also have a reputation as an excellent cloner. So yes juice is my world now. I can clone near anything lmfao.
> 
> ...


Not sure abt the legal side other than its more frouned upon publicly in general, from what ive seen. But popularity among young people it growing thats obvious to me. 

Would it be possible to make an e juice flavor that tastes like... mmh... idk... bubbashine??


----------



## Nu-Be (Jun 28, 2016)

Forgot to post this here. Big thanks to BIG SHOE!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 28, 2016)

Should I cop black raspberry ?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 28, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Should I cop black raspberry ?


Yes....all reports are yes


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 28, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Not sure abt the legal side more frouned upon publicly in general, from what ive seen. But popularity among young people it growing thats obvious to .
> 
> Would it be possible to make an e juice flavor that tastes like... mmh... idk... bubbashine??


Actually. Thay vape scene is taking a huge hit. I know 3 ppl personally that have quit cuz well the regulations didnt help, rplus the owners of the shops r on the radio saying things like it cant hurt ur health, which is wierd.
Ive heard owners of shops say things like if u switch to vaping ull have quit smoking. Which wen ppl hear that they feel lied to. 

Also they're alot of ppl having there vapers explode. I cousins blew up in his bed wen he was sleepinh.

And a few ppl have gotten extremely sick. I think one died cuz t he moisture that 
biult in their lungs from bad vaping.

So after the health problems, pocket explosions and higher prices, plus ppl r gettin MASSIVE amounts of nicotine put in their mix...wayyy more than cigs. 

I kno some parents tbat were outraged wen they found out , their sons wen from cigs...toldthe m they made a responsible choice to quite smoking, 6 moths later , the kid says i dis quit smoking. I vape now. And the vape nix has 2x the nicotine in it cuz the kid told the guy to give it to.him. even the shop ppl say the rules r wild here cuz there r non. Till now and it hurt them. 

But not as much as their POOR marketing, POOR customer education, and even more poor was their preparedness for new regulations, because the word vape is synonymous with smoke then in the la:w books it shouldnt b treated different. 

VapeTo inhale vapor from E-cigarettes. Used because "smoking" an E-cig doesn't apply as there is no smoke only vapor.

This is the common definition, found at, urbandictionary

The legal dictionary describes vapor as

a substance diffused or suspended in the air, especially one normally liquid or solid.
"dense clouds of smoke and toxic vapor"

This in the synonyms sections includes smoke. Therefore in the U.S. the vape.community WILL b subject to the same laws as all tobacco producers. Its a matter of time.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 28, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Just got the Lions milk / black raspberry and silver lotus....
> 
> But look at this lions milk....looks like it should be 2 seeds but hooked at the base....maybe I'm in for some siamese sheeit.
> View attachment 3719050 View attachment 3719052


Lol, I have a collection of beans like that. I'll post a pic in a minute. Definitely twins if they pop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 28, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Actually. Thay vape scene is taking a huge hit. I know 3 ppl personally that have quit cuz well the regulations didnt help, rplus the owners of the shops r on the radio saying things like it cant hurt ur health, which is wierd.
> Ive heard owners of shops say things like if u switch to vaping ull have quit smoking. Which wen ppl hear that they feel lied to.
> 
> Also they're alot of ppl having there vapers explode. I cousins blew up in his bed wen he was sleepinh.
> ...


I should note, my personal opinion. I dont smoke anything but cannabis, although i enjoy the occasional cuban when available from the uncle or the arab shop owner under the table. The vape crowd deserves a spot, adequate research and to not be strangled into submission or out of business. Its a very interesting product and the flavors r wild.


----------



## limonene (Jun 28, 2016)

Competition time - one of these buds is GSC the other is silver mountain. A prize for whoever guesses correctly, winner will be chosen at random.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 28, 2016)

On the right Silver mntn on the left gsc.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 28, 2016)

limonene said:


> Competition time - one of these buds is GSC the other is silver mountain. A prize for whoever guesses correctly, winner will be chosen at random.View attachment 3719540


Gsc on right left is sm


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 28, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Should I cop black raspberry ?


Should the pope shit in the woods??

...k idk either... but YES pull the trigger on the br, bro just do it. U can thank me later


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 28, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Forgot to post this here. Big thanks to BIG SHOE!
> 
> View attachment 3719352


Daaaamn nube! Thats a kickass order! Jelly like a jellyfish over here!


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 28, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Actually. Thay vape scene is taking a huge hit. I know 3 ppl personally that have quit cuz well the regulations didnt help, rplus the owners of the shops r on the radio saying things like it cant hurt ur health, which is wierd.
> Ive heard owners of shops say things like if u switch to vaping ull have quit smoking. Which wen ppl hear that they feel lied to.
> 
> Also they're alot of ppl having there vapers explode. I cousins blew up in his bed wen he was sleepinh.
> ...


All that may be true, and as one who vaped, ill be the first to say that IMO its unhealthy. To what extent idk. 

However, young adults and teenagers seem to be very interested in it. When id vape id get comments from kids all the time, like daily. Asking if i could do tricks n stuff. They are very intetested in it and seem to think its healthy. They care not for cigarette or chew, like repulsed by it. Vaping tho, if laws hold up, these kids are gonna be some vapers for sure. My kids in high school. They tell me how kids parents are buying vapes for them and they sneak em around school smoking em. Im all abt freedom, but geez cmon parents is that really necessary rn?

I quit abt a week ago. I switched from chew to vaping a couple months ago. Then i quit a week ago when i was sick. Im fiendin pretty hard but i have no plan to go back. Ive quit nicotine in just abt every form. None are easy. 

All i wanna do is make weed flavored e juice. Whoever does that is gonna be rich lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 28, 2016)

limonene said:


> Competition time - one of these buds is GSC the other is silver mountain. A prize for whoever guesses correctly, winner will be chosen at random.View attachment 3719540


Trick question, obviously....one of those is from a Bonza mystery bean. Just donate my prize, along with your other donations, to one of the relief funds designated for W Va flood victims. Gracias.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 28, 2016)

limonene said:


> Competition time - one of these buds is GSC the other is silver mountain. A prize for whoever guesses correctly, winner will be chosen at random.View attachment 3719540


How long did that Silver Mountain go? (the bud on the right I hope!

You should randomly pick me and give me a gift certificate for photography lessons!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hahahahaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 28, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> More cowbell GSC leaner @ day 47View attachment 3716540
> View attachment 3716541
> 
> Space Monkey @ day 47
> ...


Hey, what do you think of Space Monkey??? Everything looks great, are you doing a "no-till" pot?


----------



## Scotch089 (Jun 28, 2016)

The industry is collapsing from legislation, big tobacco are in too many people's pockets.

As for the safety of it, I make juice... I know what goes in my juice, and that's as safe as you're gonna get, if you dont, buy premium, it's worth the price in safety and quality, don't buy gas station juice. The explosion issues... just like electricity, you gotta respect it, plain and simple. A mod is literally a circuit designed to heat up resistors of "x ohms", with anywhere from 4-12V powering them, up to 200w... do the math on how much current these things are pushing when youre running 50w. They say as little a 5mA VDC can kill you, because it's direct current, idk if these are DC, I really don't. But to take matters even further there are parallel mods where the voltage remains constant regardless of resistance and current varies and if you do not have the right combination you will hurt yourself. (E=IxR, the start of it all)

Like anything else, you gotta respect it, and educate yourself. I do think there needs to be a higher age limit than 18 but can already hear the uproar of the idea, but I feel like these younger kids don't care, who else remembers that invincible train of thought? They may not take the time to read up.

Anyways...

Beans going along


----------



## limonene (Jun 28, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> How long did that Silver Mountain go? (the bud on the right I hope!
> 
> You should randomly pick me and give me a gift certificate for photography lessons!


Haha you have entered the draw but I can't show any favoritism.
65 days, would have liked to go a few more but as I mentioned before little pockets of bud rot have appeared so I chopped them a little early. The best silver mountain next to the fan (had 3 of this pheno from cut) had the biggest densest buds and no bud rot. Definitely need to up my air movement and all will be good.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 28, 2016)

limonene said:


> Haha you have entered the draw but I can't show any favoritism.
> 65 days, would have liked to go a few more but as I mentioned before little pockets of bud rot have appeared so I chopped them a little early. The best silver mountain next to the fan (had 3 of this pheno from cut) had the biggest densest buds and no bud rot. Definitely need to up my air movement and all will be good.


I whore up on LOTS of fans...the big giant industrial fans...loud as fuck,...that real sour d kinda loud! The only bad thing about them besides the noise is if I don't aim them just right, creates a crazy vortex that make plants straight up twist


----------



## limonene (Jun 28, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I whore up on LOTS of fans...the big giant industrial fans...loud as fuck,...that real sour d kinda loud! The only bad thing about them besides the noise is if I don't aim them just right, creates a crazy vortex that make plants straight up twist


That's what I'm gonna need to do next time I run her. Going to monocrop the mountain after the summer and I'm aiming for 1.5
Gpw and top shelf too!


----------



## GrayeVOx (Jun 28, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Hey, what do you think of Space Monkey??? Everything looks great, are you doing a "no-till" pot?


I'm liking the SM so far. No problems during the grow not much stretch but she filled out pretty wide. Thinking about chopping her any day now I'll let you know more once I smoke a little bit. 

Yeah the SM and MC are in a 2x4 bed that's now on its 2nd round. And I recently added a 2x2 bed to the other side that the 2 chocolate trips are flowering in now. Im enjoying the no till, real easy way to grow.


----------



## limonene (Jun 28, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> I'm liking the SM so far. No problems during the grow not much stretch but she filled out pretty wide. Thinking about chopping her any day now I'll let you know more once I smoke a little bit.
> 
> Yeah the SM and MC are in a 2x4 bed that's now on its 2nd round. And I recently added a 2x2 bed to the other side that the 2 chocolate trips are flowering in now. Im enjoying the no till, real easy way to grow.


Sounds great got any pics?


----------



## GrayeVOx (Jun 28, 2016)

limonene said:


> Sounds great got any pics?


Hey thanks limonene. I posted some up on Saturday night. But this place moves so quick it's a few pages back now at 1252 I believe.


----------



## Shmozz (Jun 28, 2016)

First time growing out Bodhi and here's my Goji's @ about 25 days from seed, topped once and just flipped to 12/12 to sex. Any thoughts on what phenos I have? 
#1
 
#2
 
And the pair side by side


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 28, 2016)

limonene said:


> Competition time - one of these buds is GSC the other is silver mountain. A prize for whoever guesses correctly, winner will be chosen at random.View attachment 3719540


 LMFAO!!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 28, 2016)

Gogi X ssdd taking off







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 29, 2016)

joeypotseed said:


> Goji Og x 88G13HP
> 1 and only female out of 5 beans
> 55 days finished
> Rock hard as in pure carbon rock hard nugs
> Nice and frosty top to bottom and the nugs smell of rotten fermenting berry and garlic hash smell. Absolutely Spectacular. I 100% recommend so far.View attachment 3584890 View attachment 3584919 View attachment 3584921 View attachment 3584922 View attachment 3584923


Did you ever do a smoke report on this? Still 100% recommended??? Thanks! There is not a lot of info on these new strains.

I never had Goji, but I am looking at 2x Goji crosses!? Black raspberry and Boysenberry hashplant... It is not easy picking seeds anymore


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 29, 2016)

Here is a description of Wookie:

*WOOKIE*
*hybrid ( Big Buddy's Lavender x Appalachia )*
*Bodhi Seeds*
*DESCRIPTION*
*Every so often, you come across a strain that is truly transcendent.*

This Wookie (Big Buddy’s Lavender x Appalachia), a personal selection from Bodhi Seeds, has the most addictive aroma we have ever come across in the cannabis world. She smells like you just ripped your hand down a lavender vine and added a nose tingling sour note to it. The aroma is downright irresistible, the concentrate is potent as ever. It is something you would want your house, car, and office to smell like.

The stankiest beast in our garden, she is one sour flower, a nose burner to the highest level, and a true powerhouse.

Bodhi definitely created a juggernaut with this one. We are running several of Bodhi’s first outcrosses with a Wookie right now… We’ll just say that you should go ahead and get your ear plugs ready now.

https://greendotlabs.com/strains/wookie/


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 29, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Here is a description of Wookie:
> 
> *WOOKIE*
> *hybrid ( Big Buddy's Lavender x Appalachia )*
> ...


Only in veg with my Space Monkey (wookie #15 cross) and I 100% agree. Smells are so unique and powerful.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 29, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Here is a description of Wookie:
> 
> *WOOKIE*
> *hybrid ( Big Buddy's Lavender x Appalachia )*
> ...


Ive ran 2 packs of wookie xs, and mayb its just me but hes not my favorite malr....yet. Dont get me.wrong, hes great but im not a lavender fan and the sour. Notes r soo natural sour. Idk 

Im holding out cuz @apbx720 is swearing by the black raspberry so my hopes r still up, and i did get wat looks to b a killer white wookie. But i still like the appy male and cant wait to dive into the ssdd and into the g13hp (alittle more).

Although i will say, everyone has loved the wookie xs i sent for samples. Just loved it. So i stress it prolly my taste preferences and it only with the ssddxwookie and the one wookie dom white wookie i tryed. So ppl will love it guaranteed.


----------



## indican3 (Jun 29, 2016)

Some Lions Milk progress
 
^^^^ Day 20 (since planting seed)


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 29, 2016)

indican3 said:


> Some Lions Milk progress
> View attachment 3720292
> ^^^^ Day 20 (since planting seed)


Thank you sir 

Or Madame if you're so inclined


----------



## limonene (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## limonene (Jun 29, 2016)

Anyone here grown those out?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 29, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3720347


That first pic with the shell laying next to the seedling looks epic, nice pics and nice plant.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 29, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Thank you sir
> 
> Or Madame if you're so inclined


LOL, gotta be careful nowadays


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 29, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Ive ran 2 packs of wookie xs, and mayb its just me but hes not my favorite malr....yet. Dont get me.wrong, hes great but im not a lavender fan and the sour. Notes r soo natural sour. Idk
> 
> Im holding out cuz @apbx720 is swearing by the black raspberry so my hopes r still up, and i did get wat looks to b a killer white wookie. But i still like the appy male and cant wait to dive into the ssdd and into the g13hp (alittle more).
> 
> Although i will say, everyone has loved the wookie xs i sent for samples. Just loved it. So i stress it prolly my taste preferences and it only with the ssddxwookie and the one wookie dom white wookie i tryed. So ppl will love it guaranteed.


I'm with you there body...haven't grown enough bodhi out to really say which one I prefer, but so far I'm a fan of the appy!


----------



## 420squad (Jun 29, 2016)

i dusted my bodhi silver M keeper with amnesia haze male from soma, stench is through the roof pine/fuel mixed with copious amounts of cat piss


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 29, 2016)

Any Orange Sunshine growing on here.?


----------



## limonene (Jun 29, 2016)

420squad said:


> i dusted my bodhi silver M keeper with amnesia haze male from soma, stench is through the roof pine/fuel mixed with copious amounts of cat piss


looks great!


----------



## 420squad (Jun 29, 2016)

limonene said:


> looks great!


Thankz brah she smells divine.


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 29, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Any Orange Sunshine growing on here.?


As soon as it cools down mayne


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 29, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Any Orange Sunshine growing on here.?


But theres some old reports on breedbay i believe. But ull have to dig


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 29, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> As soon as it cools down mayne


Word


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 29, 2016)

limonene said:


> Anyone here grown those out?



Only the ones i made! Apollo was dom over the gg4


----------



## indican3 (Jun 29, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Thank you sir
> 
> Or Madame if you're so inclined


Sir works  And no thank you, this thread is my only outlet to share really



WindyCityKush said:


> That first pic with the shell laying next to the seedling looks epic, nice pics and nice plant.


Thanks! I have 3 in progress and helped all of them removed the shell, now I just need 1 male lion, although 3 lionesses works also, can never complain about that


----------



## JDGreen (Jun 29, 2016)

limonene said:


> Anyone here grown those out?


Someone chimed in wen i got my gg4xssdd testers saying they had grown the gg4 x apollo all i remember them saying was that it was extremely good and they had wished they could.get another pack. Maybe ull get lucky and hell chime in again


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 29, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Word


To the bird?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 29, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> To the bird?


Bird = word


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 29, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Bird = word


the bird is equal to or greater than the word. My Peter Griffin tattoo says so



indican3 said:


> Sir works  And no thank you, this thread is my only outlet to share really
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I have 3 in progress and helped all of them removed the shell, now I just need 1 male lion, although 3 lionesses works also, can never complain about that


f2's sound dope indeed


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 29, 2016)

DM"d Shoe for first time. Hey replied while on vacation. What a good dude.


----------



## joeypotseed (Jun 29, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Did you ever do a smoke report on this? Still 100% recommended??? Thanks! There is not a lot of info on these new strains.
> 
> I never had Goji, but I am looking at 2x Goji crosses!? Black raspberry and Boysenberry hashplant... It is not easy picking seeds anymore


Yes sir, she was amazing as she looks. Super dense buds, a cherry/strawberry/fruit punch berry kind of flavor followed by a wee bit oh piney hash flavor. It's one of my favorite buzzes, very relaxing yet awake weed. It actually made me feel like I was in Hawaii enjoying the beautiful weather and food and vibes. 5 star stuff bro!


----------



## numberfour (Jun 30, 2016)

Tree of Life, both plants in the pic. The taller one is just under 5 ft tall, largest stretch I've ever seen, easy 4/5 times from flip....why didnt I top lol. These and the Goji OG are in 1.5ltr pots (0.3 usa gallons). 
 
Larger pheno
 
Goji Og
 

Black Raspberry ordered


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 30, 2016)

My buddy had some extra space and was already popping some seeds. Asked him to take a run at a few of my

Legends OG x Snow Lotus 

Gave him 6, and we should be getting a regular grow report w/ pics for anyone who got those as a freebie


----------



## numberfour (Jun 30, 2016)

Fat Cherry x SSDD testers

Filled one of my veg tents with ease, buying a larger tent tomorrow lol. I can them top these and try and root out the tops
 

Underskirt shot


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 30, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> DM"d Shoe for first time. Hey replied while on vacation. What a good dude.


Shoes is awesome by far best place to grab some bodhi gear from.


----------



## jtp92 (Jun 30, 2016)

its been awhile since the last update but its angelica from bodhi if its not a female im going to be pissed but its about 6ft tall and 8ft wide definitely going to be the biggest plant I've ever grown I can't wait till the stretch happy growing everyone


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 30, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> View attachment 3721106 its been awhile since the last update but its angelica from bodhi if its not a female im going to be pissed but its about 6ft tall and 8ft wide definitely going to be the biggest plant I've ever grown I can't wait till the stretch happy growing everyone


I don't normally go for fat girls, but I hope she's a big pig for you


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jun 30, 2016)

Love fat girls.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 30, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> View attachment 3721106 its been awhile since the last update but its angelica from bodhi if its not a female im going to be pissed but its about 6ft tall and 8ft wide definitely going to be the biggest plant I've ever grown I can't wait till the stretch happy growing everyone


Man i know that feeling of waiting for it to sex. If you have a good feeling its a female it will be a female. Think positive and positive will happen. Best of luck. Nice looking plant .


----------



## Slimjimham (Jun 30, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3720347


Where did you get these?! I got a tester pack from bodhi, shit is FIRE. 

I knew he was going to give the last away as freebies since brosgrimm is back and working with the a11

All I can say is this girl has a special place in my heart and I need more


----------



## limonene (Jun 30, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> Where did you get these?! I got a tester pack from bodhi, shit is FIRE.
> 
> I knew he was going to give the last away as freebies since brosgrimm is back and working with the a11
> 
> All I can say is this girl has a special place in my heart and I need more


if you place an order on breed bay they are doing an offer, i think its buy 1 pack and u get some snowqueen freebies, buy 2 packs and u also get a half pack of gg4 apollo. Something like that anyway. But i got those as a little present.
Did you do a tester thread @Slimjimham ?


----------



## joeypotseed (Jun 30, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> Where did you get these?! I got a tester pack from bodhi, shit is FIRE.
> 
> I knew he was going to give the last away as freebies since brosgrimm is back and working with the a11
> 
> All I can say is this girl has a special place in my heart and I need more


Make F2's!!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 30, 2016)

Gogi X SSDD











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 1, 2016)

Those look nice and healthy kmog33. What kind of grow medium do you use if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 1, 2016)

...what about the Phantom Stash?



kmog33 said:


> Gogi X SSDD


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 1, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> ...what about the Phantom Stash?


I'll post pics when the lights go on. They're moving along as well . One is really starting to take off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 1, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Those look nice and healthy kmog33. What kind of grow medium do you use if you don't mind me asking.


That tent is all dwc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psyphish (Jul 1, 2016)

More Cowbell. She wants to flower so bad, throwing pistils everywhere and already has a lot of trichomes on the lower leaves. Still a week to go before 12/12.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 1, 2016)

Here's mom Goji, of whom a couple of daughters will become Brucies and mate with his sisters, and other neighboring fem clones [ if plans come to fruition]. Will chop in a couple hours, and I believe she's gonna be a good 'un. Haven't smoked any Goji in forever - aka weeks.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 1, 2016)

Anybody here with some info on any of these females bodhi b using i know abit but [email protected] @hellraizer30 @pnwmystery @akhiymjames @COGrown @Bob Zmuda @joeypotseed 

Hells angel og
Hollywood pure kush
Tiger melon
Lemon G (ohio correct) or the lemong g13hp 
Vintage pnw hp
Sfv og

As i said im somewhat familiar with them some more than others but info would b helpful. Sometimes i hate pickin seeds.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jul 1, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Here's mom Goji, of whom a couple of daughters will become Brucies and mate with his sisters, and other neighboring fem clones [ if plans come to fruition]. Will chop in a couple hours, and I believe she's gonna be a good 'un. Haven't smoked any Goji in forever - aka weeks.
> 
> View attachment 3722132 View attachment 3722133 View attachment 3722134 View attachment 3722136


That looks like a fucking keeper.


----------



## limonene (Jul 1, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> That looks like a fucking keeper.


my thoughts exactly.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 1, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody here with some info on any of these females bodhi b using i know abit but [email protected] @hellraizer30 @pnwmystery @akhiymjames @COGrown @Bob Zmuda @joeypotseed
> 
> Hells angel og
> Hollywood pure kush
> ...


Both the OG cuts are similar but the Sfv is more lemon fuel pine skunk both lanky have to dial in right but some of the best smoke to many. Breed ok it isn't dominate as you would hope when bred but creates great crosses. Many of hybrid on market that kill. 

Lemon G is an Ohio clone only. Great sativa dom that reeks of lemons and great sativa high. Very good never grew it or crosses tho 

HPK that's tough one cus there is supposed to be like 2-3 of these. Descriptions always say Suge cut but he could have the very coveted one that nobody really passes or grows commercially 

The other two I don't know much about but the Tigermelon is a mystery type plant. Not really known what's the lineage I think but some say it's a Chem D, Apollo 11 and Uzbeki Hashplant cross


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jul 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Bird = word


Awesome lol. Off topic but.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Both the OG cuts are similar but the Sfv is more lemon fuel pine skunk both lanky have to dial in right but some of the best smoke to many. Breed ok it isn't dominate as you would hope when bred but creates great crosses. Many of hybrid on market that kill.
> 
> Lemon G is an Ohio clone only. Great sativa dom that reeks of lemons and great sativa high. Very good never grew it or crosses tho
> 
> ...


Thank u. That actually helped alot


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jul 1, 2016)

Does bodhi have any fire Chem Dog crosses. Or maybe another sick Chem in seed form from another?


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Both the OG cuts are similar but the Sfv is more lemon fuel pine skunk both lanky have to dial in right but some of the best smoke to many. Breed ok it isn't dominate as you would hope when bred but creates great crosses. Many of hybrid on market ....


do u know if the hells angel has other obvious terps than the sfv, or is it fuely pine lemon but less so? I may just misunderstand


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 1, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Does bodhi have any fire Chem Dog crosses. Or maybe another sick Chem in seed form from another?


Hes got a ton of chem crosses,sunshine 4, cobra lips, moontang, the fuzz, hashplant 4, neroli 91...and others.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 1, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Does bodhi have any fire Chem Dog crosses. Or maybe another sick Chem in seed form from another?


I got chem kesey (chem 91 x g13hp) popped now.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 1, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> That looks like a fucking keeper.





limonene said:


> my thoughts exactly.


Thanks. After a dreadful winter of losing a room to pm, and another after fems turned out male, I smoked through almost the entire cupboard, including all jars of goji. That's why I got the idea to makes some fem gojis, so I can pop a couple every other run. I can't be certain until I smoke some, but she's got lots of stick, and a subtle berry patch smell, so I'm thinking good fortune has returned. As there are 4 clones in bloom, and 6 more waiting for August, I sure hope so. But the recent goji famine appears to be almost over, and that's always a very good thing.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jul 1, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I got chem kesey (chem 91 x g13hp) popped now.


That sounds amazing. Got a journal?


----------



## blackforest (Jul 1, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Here's mom Goji, of whom a couple of daughters will become Brucies and mate with his sisters, and other neighboring fem clones [ if plans come to fruition]. Will chop in a couple hours, and I believe she's gonna be a good 'un. Haven't smoked any Goji in forever - aka weeks.
> 
> View attachment 3722132 View attachment 3722133 View attachment 3722134 View attachment 3722136


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 1, 2016)

Holy bjeez im loving this Mothers Milk. So feminine yet so OG


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 1, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks. After a dreadful winter of losing a room to pm, and another after fems turned out male, I smoked through almost the entire cupboard, including all jars of goji. That's why I got the idea to makes some fem gojis, so I can pop a couple every other run. I can't be certain until I smoke some, but she's got lots of stick, and a subtle berry patch smell, so I'm thinking good fortune has returned. As there are 4 clones in bloom, and 6 more waiting for August, I sure hope so. But the recent goji famine appears to be almost over, and that's always a very good thing.


First Gogi X ssdd male. The rest are floppy after a res swap.









Phantoms stash











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 1, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> That sounds amazing. Got a journal?


Not yet juuuust popped last week. Will keep yall posted. But ive seen alot of good outta the chem crosses. The clusterfunk, ive seen some wild ones.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 1, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Not yet juuuust popped last week. Will keep yall posted. But ive seen alot of good outta the chem crosses. The clusterfunk, ive seen some wild ones.


James pretty much said what I would. Hells og was run as a commercial plant by a notorious motorcycle gang and escaped captivity. The lemon g is from Ohio and has a sharp lemon taste/smell but can be a bit on the fluffy side. The tiger melon is Uzbekistan X chem d crossed to snow lotus. The holly wood pure kush does have a few different cuts and was circulated through the LA area the 90s. The SFV is an og kush phenotype that is rumored to be triangle kush and Tahoe depending on who you ask. The SFV is pinesol and earthiness.

Edit: I think. That could all be wrong.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 2, 2016)

Can someone tell me where I can get goji beans with a credit card in the us?
I've been drooling over her long enough...


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 2, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Can someone tell me where I can get goji beans with a credit card in the us?
> I've been drooling over her long enough...


James Bean Co has them and normally takes cc but
*WE ARE UNABLE TO PROCESS CREDIT CARD ORDERS AT THIS TIME. WE ARE WORKING TO GET PROCESSING BACK UP AND RUNNING SOON. FOR ALTERNATE PAYMENT OPTIONS PLEASE EMAIL US AT:*

*[email protected]*


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 2, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Can someone tell me where I can get goji beans with a credit card in the us?
> I've been drooling over her long enough...


Greenline if they're in stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray black (Jul 2, 2016)

Dream Beaver, ran a few of them and they were al very similiar


----------



## Ray black (Jul 2, 2016)

One of the Dream Beavers before chop. good build on her

was a tasty kush and people loved her. she had a weird cat piss smell that was not that appealing to me. But, very uniform and sticky as fuck

great stuff


----------



## Ray black (Jul 2, 2016)

I have a Dream Beaver X White NIghtmare cross going now

Sin City plus Bodhi, uh oh

be back in a few months to show her off hopefully


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Greenline if they're in stock.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks kmog


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Greenline if they're in stock.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried them, said site was down. Is it a hidden site? Got links? lol


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 2, 2016)

Green line needs to re-up on Bodhi!
I want goji so bad.
Is there anywhere else that takes c.c.?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 2, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Green line needs to re-up on Bodhi!
> I want goji so bad.
> Is there anywhere else that takes c.c.?


In stock here, and takes CC. They are known to be reliable.

http://www.midweeksong.com/bodhi-seeds-goji-og.html


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> In stock here, and takes CC. They are known to be reliable.
> 
> http://www.midweeksong.com/bodhi-seeds-goji-og.html


I was hoping to not pay 100 for a $70 pack. I'm considering them...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 2, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I was hoping to not pay 100 for a $70 pack. I'm considering them...


It's only a $70 pack when you can get them, isn't it? 



GardenGnome83 said:


> I want goji so bad.


How are you going to feel if the next time you go to MWS, you find they are sold out also? How bad do you _really _want them?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm getting some. I like dank.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 2, 2016)

Theres goji at great lakes but not abel to use CC

Send cash its to easy and not 100$ lol


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 2, 2016)

Has anyone sent cash to James bean?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 2, 2016)

Glg is $70 a pack and buy 2 and get a free. plus there freebie list has a bunch and you choose. Then to add to that they usualy hook you up with some other awesome freebies. Ive sent cash and never once had an issue. Ive actually never heard of anyone ever having an issue whatsoever. 

Only thing is there out of the office till the 6th..


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 2, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Has anyone sent cash to James bean?


Yes I sent cash a few weeks ago for some Rare Dankness.
My order was sent as soon as my payment arrived.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 2, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Has anyone sent cash to James bean?


Not sure what current stock is like but you could always try shoe on IG, have sent cash numerous times with 0 problems. Great guy with top notch service. My gear is almost always sent out same day payment is received as well.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 2, 2016)

Pulled the trigger on jbc. Next time I'll try glg.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 2, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Pulled the trigger on jbc. Next time I'll try glg.


you wont be disappointed. What'd you order?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 2, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> you wont be disappointed. What'd you order?


Just a pack of Goji OG.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 2, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Just a pack of Goji OG.


sweet....77$ well spent. I didn't order with cash from them but they are good peeps


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 2, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> sweet....77$ well spent. I didn't order with cash from them but they are good peeps


Yeah, the guy emailed in like 2 minutes. I'm confident it will go well.
I wish I could travel forward in time, to Goji harvest!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 2, 2016)

Does Bodhi do anything sweettooth or candy flavor related. I'm looking for flavor not so much punch, the chems do all that.

Think green crack, congolese, durban, unique flavors, something that stands out. Head stash flavor. Ya buddy.

No lemon or fuel or pine, that base is covered like 10fold


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 2, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Has anyone sent cash to James bean?


Ive sent cash to great lakes and big shoe but not james bean


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 2, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Yeah, the guy emailed in like 2 minutes. I'm confident it will go well.
> I wish I could travel forward in time, to Goji harvest!


Good to hear another good service done by jbc


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 2, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Just a pack of Goji OG.


 Que supriza ! Also, way to go.



WindyCityKush said:


> sweet....77$ well spent.





GardenGnome83 said:


> I wish I could travel forward in time, to Goji harvest!


The one I have drying now is the 6th fem I've gotten from seed, and always follow mom with some clones. Each one has been stellar, even allowing for the slight variances from bean to bean. How many do you plan to crack?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Que supriza ! Also, way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'm going to pop all of them.
I'm going to clone everything for a pheno hunt, and maybe even keep a male for the future...


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 2, 2016)

Caught the neighbors







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Caught the neighbors
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any vacancies on the block? Neighborhood looks lovely


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 2, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Any vacancies on the block? Neighborhood looks lovely


Yeah looking at a house right now next door. $995k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Caught the neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caught the neighbors lacking lol
Back at it again with the counter-surveillance huh? lol


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 2, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Caught the neighbors lacking lol
> Back at it again with the counter-surveillance huh? lol


Lol, nah I saw dudes party cups and was like, that looks suspect. Then I looked a little further and, bam, weed haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 2, 2016)

LOL i swear i always look for growing evidence ......I'll never look at solo cups the same again


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah looking at a house right now next door. $995k


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 2, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> LOL i swear i always look for growing evidence ......I'll never look at solo cups the same again


Or 5 gallon buckets....


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3723051


You don't want to know what a property you can't see your neighbors at around here costs, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 2, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Does Bodhi do anything sweettooth or candy flavor related. I'm looking for flavor not so much punch, the chems do all that.
> 
> Think green crack, congolese, durban, unique flavors, something that stands out. Head stash flavor. Ya buddy.
> 
> No lemon or fuel or pine, that base is covered like 10fold


Try the snow lotus crosses with a friuty mom. Mayb blue tara


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 2, 2016)

Nice, I can see the license plate number and everything. Someone should be visiting shortly, Thx


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah looking at a house right now next door. $995k
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's almost as much as I paid for my entire plot...no ocean views or fake boobied blondes running around though....and no kmog here....not sure what's worse no kmog or no blonde bewbies


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 2, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Try the snow lotus crosses with a friuty mom. Mayb blue tara


Who you callin' a fruity mom!?


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 2, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Who you callin' a fruity mom!?


Who u think Lewtz!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 2, 2016)

So out of the few goji I ran, I've got a male that is exuding a death funk...throwing trichs and has some very solid stucture (short and stout like Glimli!) and was the last one to show sex...which all means nothing till you run its progeny....going to flower this one out and collect the pollen, and see what happens...the smell of it kinda crinkles the nose up...figure I'll dust up a couple SSDD girls, the Goji girls and I've got a White Dawg x LBL i'll hit with it...*coughFREEBEANSCOMINGcough*


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 2, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Who u think Lewtz!


Couldn't be me!...unless you seen those videos from college...I can explain!!!


----------



## blackforest (Jul 2, 2016)

Ray black said:


> I have a Dream Beaver X White NIghtmare cross going now
> 
> Sin City plus Bodhi, uh oh
> 
> be back in a few months to show her off hopefully


I'm going to cross my sinmint with some goji and the fuzz. Just collected the pollen from them and will paint some pistils soon.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 2, 2016)

blackforest said:


> I'm going to cross my sinmint with some goji and the fuzz. Just collected the pollen from them and will paint some pistils soon.


How is The Fuzz out of curiosity...and I should probably just order 5 packs of all of bodhis gear but that damn Powerball and Megamillions winning ticket keeps evading me....for the record if I win....the Phatty420Cup will be the event to be at! Instead of a pie eating contest....we'll have the "who can smoke an Oz of shatter before phatty" I warn you though.....I'm like Joey Chestnut!


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 2, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> That's almost as much as I paid for my entire plot...no ocean views or fake boobied blondes running around though....and no kmog here....not sure what's worse no kmog or no blonde bewbies


Haha  [emoji1303][emoji1317]

Yeah the house prices here are pretty steep. I haven't seen a house in this area go for under a million in a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray black (Jul 2, 2016)

blackforest said:


> I'm going to cross my sinmint with some goji and the fuzz. Just collected the pollen from them and will paint some pistils soon.


Great Genes to work with, those sinmints are highly sought after

and goji...you know

I cant wait to try her actually, goji og


----------



## blackforest (Jul 2, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> How is The Fuzz out of curiosity...and I should probably just order 5 packs of all of bodhis gear but that damn Powerball and Megamillions winning ticket keeps evading me....for the record if I win....the Phatty420Cup will be the event to be at! Instead of a pie eating contest....we'll have the "who can smoke an Oz of shatter before phatty" I warn you though.....I'm like Joey Chestnut!


I had 3 Fuzz's going and they were all male. Bummer. I popped the rest of my pack because I need a girl and have 3 more going now. The male I kept for pollen is extremely stinky. Big fan leaves and a nice structure. He's pretty big. I'm pissed I didn't get a girl on the first round, but ooh well. Out of 7 plants (3 fuzz and 4 goji) I only got 1 female goji. I'm going to breed her with gogi and the fuzz selectively, and put some goji and fuzz pollen on my sinmint.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 2, 2016)

blackforest said:


> I had 3 Fuzz's going and they were all male. Bummer. I popped the rest of my pack because I need a girl and have 3 more going now. The male I kept for pollen is extremely stinky. Big fan leaves and a nice structure. He's pretty big. I'm pissed I didn't get a girl on the first round, but ooh well. Out of 7 plants (3 fuzz and 4 goji) I only got 1 female goji. I'm going to breed her with gogi and the fuzz selectively, and put some goji and fuzz pollen on my sinmint.


I seem to get all males when I either don't have the room for them or when I don't want them


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Haha  [emoji1303][emoji1317]
> 
> Yeah the house prices here are pretty steep. I haven't seen a house in this area go for under a million in a while.
> 
> ...


In my neck of the woods man that's about 1500 acres of farmland.....and seriously homie, we all know its YOU driving up the property values around you...I mean who who would want to live near LeBron when you could live near a real world power like Kmog!....and for your future testers the t-shirts could say "Kmogs Kmob"


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 2, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> In my neck of the woods man that's about 1500 acres of farmland.....and seriously homie, we all know its YOU driving up the property values around you...I mean who who would want to live near LeBron when you could live near a real world power like Kmog!....and for your future testers the t-shirts could say "Kmogs Kmob"


Hahahaha. That's some funny shit. Not quite there yet but we're getting there haha. We just want some space by the beach. And enough room that the lady doesn't have to hear me building shit haha. I was trying to move back to NorCal, but she wants to stay by her parents so we're here haha. 

Can't say the weather isn't nice though. Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Caught the neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao!!


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 3, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> So out of the few goji I ran, I've got a male that is exuding a death funk...throwing trichs and has some very solid stucture (short and stout like Glimli!) and was the last one to show sex...which all means nothing till you run its progeny....going to flower this one out and collect the pollen, and see what happens...the smell of it kinda crinkles the nose up...figure I'll dust up a couple SSDD girls, the Goji girls and I've got a White Dawg x LBL i'll hit with it...*coughFREEBEANSCOMINGcough*


Nice bro! I got same situation male but its ssdd. Baddest mf outta 65 plants. Unproven but i got f2s bout a week out. I had no such luck w a goji male. 

Lemme know how it goes bro. Id love to f2 some goji someday... if these studs work out i think maybe a lil pollen swap would be in order huh??


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 3, 2016)

blackforest said:


> I had 3 Fuzz's going and they were all male. Bummer. I popped the rest of my pack because I need a girl and have 3 more going now. The male I kept for pollen is extremely stinky. Big fan leaves and a nice structure. He's pretty big. I'm pissed I didn't get a girl on the first round, but ooh well. Out of 7 plants (3 fuzz and 4 goji) I only got 1 female goji. I'm going to breed her with gogi and the fuzz selectively, and put some goji and fuzz pollen on my sinmint.


Hey bro just outta curiosity, what was yr relative humidity while yr seedlings were growing before sexing? I also get high male ratios. My rh is usually low and im beginning to suspect that rh has alot more influence on sex than i thought.

My theory is this- when males flower they rely on dry air to dry the nanners so they can open and pop releasing pollen. Fwiw, they wont open very much in the rain. As we know, water/moisture destroys pollen. They'll hold out til it dries. I believe the thin skin on the nanners has to dry to be able to burst. Seems to be a sort of fail safe so the pollen isnt wasted when conditions are wet. 

This last month (june) was very dry. I noticed quite a few nanners show up in the flower room that month. Some strains i have normally do this. But this time i was getting em on strains that never threw nanners before. Nearly every strain popped at least 1 nanner that month. 

It almost seems as if the plant says- hey its really dry, this would be a perfect time to bust a nut and knock myself up. Or when its a baby- hey its really dry, im gonna be a male so i can be busting nuts all over this b****. 

Bout a month ago i popped some strayfox gear. Turned on my swamp cooler so rh is really high. Well low n behold i got 6/10 females. Highest percentage since the grand opening at this spot. 

Anybody else notice this? Sry for the non bodhi ramble. This is what happens when i lace my joints w bho


----------



## Psyphish (Jul 3, 2016)

Just sampled some Heaven Mountain that I quick dried (2 days) on top of my LED light. Strong as hell, definitely not for the early mornings.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Nice bro! I got same situation male but its ssdd. Baddest mf outta 65 plants. Unproven but i got f2s bout a week out. I had no such luck w a goji male.
> 
> Lemme know how it goes bro. Id love to f2 some goji someday... if these studs work out i think maybe a lil pollen swap would be in order huh??


We'll see how much I end up with....just fill up a spray bottle with water then add the pollen right? (i am kidding of course, I know its gotta be a full glass of water!) jokes just keep coming at 6am!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Hey bro just outta curiosity, what was yr relative humidity while yr seedlings were growing before sexing? I also get high male ratios. My rh is usually low and im beginning to suspect that rh has alot more influence on sex than i thought.
> 
> My theory is this- when males flower they rely on dry air to dry the nanners so they can open and pop releasing pollen. Fwiw, they wont open very much in the rain. As we know, water/moisture destroys pollen. They'll hold out til it dries. I believe the thin skin on the nanners has to dry to be able to burst. Seems to be a sort of fail safe so the pollen isnt wasted when conditions are wet.
> 
> ...


I will start off and say I am the king of the non bodhi related thoughts in the bodhi thread, so I think you're fine...in 20 years I've tried everything I've read to increase females/males...and all I've honestly noticed was that it all balances out eventually...i generally pop 50-100 beans and get a pretty solid ratio of M's and F's...but these are just my experiences, maybe somebody here has a proven method I'll throw some energy into


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Hey bro just outta curiosity, what was yr relative humidity while yr seedlings were growing before sexing? I also get high male ratios. My rh is usually low and im beginning to suspect that rh has alot more influence on sex than i thought.
> 
> My theory is this- when males flower they rely on dry air to dry the nanners so they can open and pop releasing pollen. Fwiw, they wont open very much in the rain. As we know, water/moisture destroys pollen. They'll hold out til it dries. I believe the thin skin on the nanners has to dry to be able to burst. Seems to be a sort of fail safe so the pollen isnt wasted when conditions are wet.
> 
> ...


I"ll find out soon if this theory of yours has any legs. My rh was relatively high during veg and in the past few days since 12/12 started ive managed to lower it with some fans. sex should show soon. Be interesting to see how many fems I get out of 9


----------



## littlegiant (Jul 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah looking at a house right now next door. $995k
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


995K? That is with about 25 acres right!!!


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 3, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> How is The Fuzz out of curiosity...and I should probably just order 5 packs of all of bodhis gear but that damn Powerball and Megamillions winning ticket keeps evading me....for the record if I win....the Phatty420Cup will be the event to be at! Instead of a pie eating contest....we'll have the "who can smoke an Oz of shatter before phatty" I warn you though.....I'm like Joey Chestnut!


Guys, i win that money...we gunna b alright with seeds




apbx720 said:


> Hey bro just outta curiosity, what was yr relative humidity while yr seedlings were growing before sexing? I also get high male ratios. My rh is usually low and im beginning to suspect that rh has alot more influence on sex than i thought.
> 
> My theory is this- when males flower they rely on dry air to dry the nanners so they can open and pop releasing pollen. Fwiw, they wont open very much in the rain. As we know, water/moisture destroys pollen. They'll hold out til it dries. I believe the thin skin on the nanners has to dry to be able to burst. Seems to be a sort of fail safe so the pollen isnt wasted when conditions are wet.
> 
> ...


Itll take some lookin into. O have a hard time gettin the rh above 50 most days but in the head of summer is wen i got most over the last year...coincidence it was like 10%rh


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 3, 2016)

Hell, i win that money....me and bodhi r gunna have a sit down....i need like $50,000 in seeds. And all my good ol riu buddys can hmu for free seeds We d b alright. Hell theres only bout 20 of ya, and with 50gs id have approximately 35 packs for ea of those ppl lol

God let me win that money


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Nice bro! I got same situation male but its ssdd. Baddest mf outta 65 plants. Unproven but i got f2s bout a week out. I had no such luck w a goji male.
> 
> Lemme know how it goes bro. Id love to f2 some goji someday... if these studs work out i think maybe a lil pollen swap would be in order huh??


I have a couple male boysenberry hp in the oven right now


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 3, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> 995K? That is with about 25 acres right!!!


1200 square foot house on a 2500 square foot lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 3, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I"ll find out soon if this theory of yours has any legs. My rh was relatively high during veg and in the past few days since 12/12 started ive managed to lower it with some fans. sex should show soon. Be interesting to see how many fems I get out of 9





Phatlewtz said:


> I will start off and say I am the king of the non bodhi related thoughts in the bodhi thread, so I think you're fine...in 20 years I've tried everything I've read to increase females/males...and all I've honestly noticed was that it all balances out eventually...i generally pop 50-100 beans and get a pretty solid ratio of M's and F's...but these are just my experiences, maybe somebody here has a proven method I'll throw some energy into





apbx720 said:


> Hey bro just outta curiosity, what was yr relative humidity while yr seedlings were growing before sexing? I also get high male ratios. My rh is usually low and im beginning to suspect that rh has alot more influence on sex than i thought.
> 
> My theory is this- when males flower they rely on dry air to dry the nanners so they can open and pop releasing pollen. Fwiw, they wont open very much in the rain. As we know, water/moisture destroys pollen. They'll hold out til it dries. I believe the thin skin on the nanners has to dry to be able to burst. Seems to be a sort of fail safe so the pollen isnt wasted when conditions are wet.
> 
> ...


Bro science, lol. Seeds have predetermined male or female chromosomes. While its totally possible to force plants to swap gender as hermaphrodites, trying to change the genetic makeup from male to female or vice versa via environmental stuff is all smoke and mirrors. 

It's definitely funny to see dudes try though. 

"Maybe, if I wish hard enough, all my males will turn female..."

"Maybe if I add more reds in veg, all my plants will be female..."

"Maybe with high rh in early flower...."

Etc. stick around long enough and you'll hear some funny ones. Sometimes you get lucky but generally your odds will even out to about 50/50 male to female ratios from regular seeds.


----------



## GODWORK (Jul 3, 2016)

Has anyone else gotten a super trippy high off the '88 G13 x HP??? Like serious head games.


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 3, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> We'll see how much I end up with....just fill up a spray bottle with water then add the pollen right? (i am kidding of course, I know its gotta be a full glass of water!) jokes just keep coming at 6am!


Ya yr gonna wanna wash all the dirt off yr pollen before u chuck. Then dry it back out w a blow torch. Then chuck it


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ya yr gonna wanna wash all the dirt off yr pollen before u chuck. Then dry it back out w a blow torch. Then chuck it


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Bro science, lol. Seeds have predetermined male or female chromosomes. While its totally possible to force plants to swap gender as hermaphrodites, trying to change the genetic makeup from male to female or vice versa via environmental stuff is all smoke and mirrors.
> 
> It's definitely funny to see dudes try though.
> 
> ...


Anybody else wanna second this notion? I have heard both arguments- the seedlings are and are not pre-determined for sex. 

Im not tryna argue, just tryna learn so i can improve, but is there any scientific proof of what yr saying kmog33? Seems others would disagree and i admit to not knowing, so thru science i have began testing hypotheses. 

If u or anyone could maybe send me link to some proof for what yr sayin i would greatly apporeciate it. Because if yr right, these 15+ bodhi packs ive popped this last year have had some brutally bad coincidence of high males and low RH. Im averaging 2.7 females outta each 11/12 pack of seeds. Which is def possible its coincidence, but severely f'ed up lol its like a casino going bankrupt because the odds arent working out like they should.

Im also having slight herm problems w just abt every cut i have and im running 95% bodhi. I have zero light leaks/problems and most of my plants cant get any healthier, so wheres the stress idk? Normally id want to blame the breeder, but i know its not because i dnt hear alot of other people w my problem Im pretty sure its environmental. Perhaps also another coincadink (herms and high male ratio). And most of u guys, id imagine, dont live in a super dry arid desert either. Either way i guess time will tell more


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 3, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I will start off and say I am the king of the non bodhi related thoughts in the bodhi thread, so I think you're fine...in 20 years I've tried everything I've read to increase females/males...and all I've honestly noticed was that it all balances out eventually...i generally pop 50-100 beans and get a pretty solid ratio of M's and F's...but these are just my experiences, maybe somebody here has a proven method I'll throw some energy into


Right but what is the RH normally where yr growing? Does it stay at 10% or lower for months at a time?


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Anybody else wanna second this notion? I have heard both arguments- the seedlings are and are not pre-determined for sex.
> 
> Im not tryna argue, just tryna learn so i can improve, but is there any scientific proof of what yr saying kmog33? Seems others would disagree and i admit to not knowing, so thru science i have began testing hypotheses.
> 
> ...


With dioecious plants, as with humans, where there are two sexes And one is required to make the other, sex is predetermined at pollination, like conception. 

It's a little more complicated than that, but that's the gist of it. Here's more of you want to read about it. 

http://www.nature.com/hdy/journal/v88/n2/full/6800016a.html

It's science, not opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 3, 2016)

Heres some other science. Seems the subject is debatable 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Heres some other science. Seems the subject is debatable
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis


Thats cool, but wiki is not the most accurate/reliable source of info. Here's some more. And there is some info about what you are talking about, but it states it has not been proven in any field environment. It also seems to state that environmental factors can effect offspring produced, not determine a plants gender after being sprouted. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC159810/pdf/010737.pdf

http://m.pnas.org/content/105/31/10847.full






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 3, 2016)

So this is at the bottom of the section of your link regarding what you were talking about. 

"Environmental sex determination is known to occur in a variety of species.[125] Many researchers have suggested that sex in Cannabis is determined or strongly influenced by environmental factors.[114] Ainsworth reviews that treatment with auxin and ethylene have feminizing effects, and that treatment with cytokinins and gibberellins have masculinizing effects.[108] It has been reported that sex can be reversed in Cannabis using chemical treatment.[126] A PCR-based method for the detection of female-associated DNA polymorphisms by genotyping has been developed.[127]"

"Suggested" being one of the key words. There is literally no scientific proof of any of that and it has only been shown in various varieties of hemp. It's has been proven unreliable with pistillate cannabis plants. 

If you follow the source it's not really on point either. But the more elaborate info I've found on it says the environmental effect is more on offspring than plants that already exist. 

They're also taking about reversing with chemicals, which we know is possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So this is at the bottom of the section of your link regarding what you were talking about.
> 
> "Environmental sex determination is known to occur in a variety of species.[125] Many researchers have suggested that sex in Cannabis is determined or strongly influenced by environmental factors.[114] Ainsworth reviews that treatment with auxin and ethylene have feminizing effects, and that treatment with cytokinins and gibberellins have masculinizing effects.[108] It has been reported that sex can be reversed in Cannabis using chemical treatment.[126] A PCR-based method for the detection of female-associated DNA polymorphisms by genotyping has been developed.[127]"
> 
> ...


Honestly. In my experience. Its just me, but ive always thought. Even if environment was effecting my gender results it couldnt b that much. Ive at b least used different trainging, different light, temp, rh, soils(organic and basically enmpy soil), different pot sizes and distamce from light. Im sure theres others stuff but evem trying all different environments and tweeks nothing has shown im still getting between 40-60% females over several seeds pops.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 4, 2016)

Also im sure some of u have also experimented so lemme ask u guys ur results in this teat im doing.

So im comparing high P bat guano vs high P seabird guano vs 1/2 and 1/2 and 3/4 to 1/4 amd reversed 1/4to 3/4. 

Honestly i havent seen much difference if any. The sample size has been small. But still hoped to notice something. Also used granular vs powderd(pulverized)


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Honestly. In my experience. Its just me, but ive always thought. Even if environment was effecting my gender results it couldnt b that much. Ive at b least used different trainging, different light, temp, rh, soils(organic and basically enmpy soil), different pot sizes and distamce from light. Im sure theres others stuff but evem trying all different environments and tweeks nothing has shown im still getting between 40-60% females over several seeds pops.


as far as I can find, there is no scientific data showing that female cannabis can be affected after germination to reverse gender, there's some claims of very specific hemp strains that some people say there MIGHT be some environmental factors. Again though, no testing or scientific proof for the claim, actually there has been proof otherwise with cannabis varieties other than hemp, where they were trying to produce more males. So IMO it's still bro science, just at the professorial level, lol. No one can prove it, which generally means it's not real. 


JDGreen said:


> Also im sure some of u have also experimented so lemme ask u guys ur results in this teat im doing.
> 
> So im comparing high P bat guano vs high P seabird guano vs 1/2 and 1/2 and 3/4 to 1/4 amd reversed 1/4to 3/4.
> 
> Honestly i havent seen much difference if any. The sample size has been small. But still hoped to notice something. Also used granular vs powderd(pulverized)


I think as long as your overall ratios are the same you'll see very little difference in growth. Powdered should be easier to get to dissolve in water, by other than that pretty much the same as well. You'll probably see bigger difference in growth of you change up your whole npk ratios/balance. In my experience, I like high k most of the way through(like a 2-1-3 ratio), but I'm going to try swapping to 2-2-3 in organics this run due to some p deff this run. But it's like with most nutes, if you give the plants what they need/want, they'll be happy, doesn't matter the source of the nutrients or what brand makes them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> as far as I can find, there is no scientific data showing that female cannabis can be affected after germination to reverse gender, there's some claims of very specific hemp strains that some people say there MIGHT be some environmental factors. Again though, no testing or scientific proof for the claim, actually there has been proof otherwise with cannabis varieties other than hemp, where they were trying to produce more males. So IMO it's still bro science, just at the professorial level, lol. No one can prove it, which generally means it's not real.
> 
> I think as long as your overall ratios are the same you'll see very little difference in growth. Powdered should be easier to get to dissolve in water, by other than that pretty much the same as well. You'll probably see bigger difference in growth of you change up your whole npk ratios/balance. In my experience, I like high k most of the way through(like a 2-1-3 ratio), but I'm going to try swapping to 2-2-3 in organics this run due to some p deff this run. But it's like with most nutes, if you give the plants what they need/want, they'll be happy, doesn't matter the source of the nutrients or what brand makes them.
> 
> ...


First, im not say or attempting to dispute the gender is predetermined. Like u said, if u cant prove it, its probably not "true". 

All i was saying was ive tryed alot of varying environments and noe have actually made me think the gender results were dependant on any of those factors. So temp,rh, light type or specrum, long veg days nothing...i still get more or less 50-50. So if i had to guess on my experience sex has been predetermined and i can only speak for my anecdotal experience. I havent been able to sway gender with environment. Not that i wont try new ideas, just never been successful so i think its predetermined until i can prove otherwise.

Ur article jusy makes me think more so that its predetermined. But im open to the discussion wen ideas i haven't heard or tryed come up.






Second. Yeah ur right on the npk ratio. The difference isnt even noticable and ur best bet isnt brand but getting the plant the amount of ea. nutrient it asks for.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> First, im not say or attempting to dispute the gender is predetermined. Like u said, if u cant prove it, its probably not "true".
> 
> All i was saying was ive tryed alot of varying environments and noe have actually made me think the gender results were dependant on any of those factors. So temp,rh, light type or specrum, long veg days nothing...i still get more or less 50-50. So if i had to guess on my experience sex has been predetermined and i can only speak for my anecdotal experience. I havent been able to sway gender with environment. Not that i wont try new ideas, just never been successful so i think its predetermined until i can prove otherwise.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. If someone proves that there is some way you can affect male to female ratios via environment, I'll think about changing my opinion. But in my years of growing, I've seen about 50/50 with regs. Sometimes you get lucky, I've had 11/12 seeds planted come out female, but usually youll get about 50/50 on average. I know someone got all males with their bodhis recently. 

Most of the talk about environmentally determining gender has more to do with at time of pollination, not at sprout or during veg/early flower. So the seeds in this circumstance would still be predetermined, just may be able to make more seeds males or females depending on how you treat the parents environmentally during flower/pollination period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jul 4, 2016)

Just dropping in to say this. K thanks.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi, got my Bodhi beans from GLG. Back from a long hiatus I placed several orders from several seedbanks and will be posting my results but the shipping and freebies are actually pretty damn good. Anyway picked up some Sunshine 4 and ordering the Black Raspberry and BB hashplant on Wednesday ,the hardest part is picking which free Bodhi strain to get. Anyone who knows the list have a suggestion? Ill be posting my grow journals all here. Peace


----------



## limonene (Jul 4, 2016)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> Hi, got my Bodhi beans from GLG. Back from a long hiatus I placed several orders from several seedbanks and will be posting my results but the shipping and freebies are actually pretty damn good. Anyway picked up some Sunshine 4 and ordering the Black Raspberry and BB hashplant on Wednesday ,the hardest part is picking which free Bodhi strain to get. Anyone who knows the list have a suggestion? Ill be posting my grow journals all here. Peace


Here is the currant list of Bodhi Freebies for orders made after June 20th

Elfinstone (Sweet Skunk x Appalachia)

Strawberry Moutan (Strawberry Dakini x Appalachia)

Prayer Tower (Lemon Thai x (Appalachia)

Barefoot Doctor CBD rich (Harlequin x SSDD)

Bingo Pajana (Kurda x Appalachia)

Cobra Lips (chem 3 x appalachia) 

Buddha’s hand (*lemon thai (indy & sat) x snow lotus)*

*The Fuzz (CHEM 91 JB x *Appalachia)

Wolf Pack (Giesel X Appalachia)
Legend OG x Snow Lotus 
Love Triangle (Triangle Kush x Snow Lotus)
Jungle Spice (congo (pine) x 88g13hp
Purple Urkle x Snow lotus ( THIS STRAIN IS OUT DOOR ONLY) 
Blueberry snow (blueberry ind x Snowlotus)
Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow Lotus)
Pink Lotus (outdoor freebie) - Pink Panther x Snow Lotus
RM Nigerian x Afghani F2
Snow Temple ( Temple X Snow Lotus)
Dragon Fruit (oldsog ssh x Snow Lotus)
Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)
TT NL#6 x Appalachia

what a freebie list, better than most breeders top strains. I would pick some appy crosses because a)its my favourite bodhi male and b) they won't be around much longer.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jul 4, 2016)

limonene said:


> Here is the currant list of Bodhi Freebies for orders made after June 20th
> 
> Elfinstone (Sweet Skunk x Appalachia)
> 
> ...


Thx limonen and I concur that an Appy strain would be the smart route to go. Was thinking Bingo Pajama may be my go to since I have no clue what that Kudra strain is and I must say I like to think I can find a nice gem that most ppl dont have. Besides I dont think with Bodhi's rep I have to worry about it being a disappointment, plus the price is right!


----------



## Just fooling (Jul 4, 2016)

Sprouted my first seeds from bodhi seeds. These are super snow lotus. They were freebies. I let them enjoy the sun the last few days. And put them in at night under LEDs. They were planted on the 22nd of June and most out of the soil by the next day.

I was going to grow them indoors but have to much going on there now so I'll sex them outside and take cuttings. Then let the seeds flower out and if I like what I'm seeing take the cuttings indoors.

All 11 sprouted. Ten in the first day and the 11th popped on day 4 which is why it looks like a runt. I almost tossed it. Glad I waited. Using paper towel.

Apologies for sprout pics, I'm exited for something new. I'll post flower pics in and out when they are ready.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 4, 2016)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> Thx limonen and I concur that an Appy strain would be the smart route to go. Was thinking Bingo Pajama may be my go to since I have no clue what that Kudra strain is and I must say I like to think I can find a nice gem that most ppl dont have. Besides I dont think with Bodhi's rep I have to worry about it being a disappointment, plus the price is right!


Kudra used to b called moet i believe. I think theres some purple in there


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Kudra used to b called moet i believe. I think theres some purple in there


Also the bingo pajama was a freebie gift for alittle while


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy 4th Bodhi friends











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jul 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Also the bingo pajama was a freebie gift for alittle while


I have a lady Bingo Pajamas going now, approximately day 10... she's a stretcher, but in a good way. So far I'm liking what I'm seeing.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jul 4, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> I have a lady Bingo Pajamas going now, approximately day 10... she's a stretcher, but in a good way. So far I'm liking what I'm seeing.


I am very interested in hearing how that lady turns out. This is the only report I can find on the strain and its a not exactly the same but used the kudra and its was done by Bodhi. From this report. It looks very very promising.
http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/smoke-reports/201363060-smoke-report-strayfox-kudra-instant-karma-2.html
I am new so I hope posting links is not agaist the rules so I apologize in advance if I have broken a rule.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 5, 2016)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> I am very interested in hearing how that lady turns out. This is the only report I can find on the strain and its a not exactly the same but used the kudra and its was done by Bodhi. From this report. It looks very very promising.
> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/smoke-reports/201363060-smoke-report-strayfox-kudra-instant-karma-2.html
> I am new so I hope posting links is not agaist the rules so I apologize in advance if I have broken a rule.


Nah, bro ur good. I love links...CITE UR SOURCES!.
also. Keep usbup on ur bingos pajamas. Would love to see the finals


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 5, 2016)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> I am very interested in hearing how that lady turns out. This is the only report I can find on the strain and its a not exactly the same but used the kudra and its was done by Bodhi. From this report. It looks very very promising.
> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/smoke-reports/201363060-smoke-report-strayfox-kudra-instant-karma-2.html
> I am new so I hope posting links is not agaist the rules so I apologize in advance if I have broken a rule.


Actually if i had one tip for new people, its post pics and vreak up ur paragraphs for easy reading, 

This thread get congested


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jul 5, 2016)

I like to post large dense paragraphs.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jul 5, 2016)

And multiple posts that could be just one post.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jul 5, 2016)

Seriously though does anyone here know of any up and comming breeders? I ask this here because quality is of concern.


----------



## Just fooling (Jul 5, 2016)

I thought we were on this forum becouse bodhi was a quality breeder. Perhaps try them.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jul 5, 2016)

Uhhh thanks for your input? Not really in a helpful mood there I see. Maybe you're hangry. Please find yourself a snickers bar and return.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jul 5, 2016)

Also I'm not asking because I want to buy their seeds. I'm asking because I had a complex thought and it involves knowledge I don't have yet and so I thought I might start looking here.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jul 5, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> Seriously though does anyone here know of any up and comming breeders? I ask this here because quality is of concern.


This was an interesting find. This site has alot of known and up and comers with some nice looking gear. I can not swear by this bank as its relatively new but I have been keeping an open ear. 

https://belleislebeanbank.com/


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jul 5, 2016)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> This was an interesting find. This site has alot of known and up and comers with some nice looking gear. I can not swear by this bank as its relatively new but I have been keeping an open ear.
> 
> https://belleislebeanbank.com/


I appreciate the step in the right direction, but thats a place to buy seeds I meant that I wanted to know about new breeders like how bodhi is a breeder.


Ohhhh you meant to start there with their newer breeders. That actually is helpful thanks.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jul 5, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> I appreciate the step in the right direction, but thats a place to buy seeds I meant that I wanted to know about new breeders like how bodhi is a breeder.






Lex Talioniss said:


> Also I'm not asking because I want to buy their seeds. I'm asking because I had a complex thought and it involves knowledge I don't have yet and so I thought I might start looking here.


Sry ...I posted my comment before I seen this one.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 5, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> I appreciate the step in the right direction, but thats a place to buy seeds I meant that I wanted to know about new breeders like how bodhi is a breeder.
> 
> 
> Ohhhh you meant to start there with their newer breeders. That actually is helpful thanks.


Wud up. I like ur multiple posts too

I stress i havent trued these guys myself. But have heard and seen good results from rare dankness, exotix genetix, karma and ive seen a few nice cannarados. Oh and top dawg has had nice stuff, but theres abit of controversy on there breeder(but bodhi is the only! guy i havent heard ppl talking shit abt)

But im still on all bodhi right now, just cuz there was alot to go threw and the price is great.

Edit: was gunna fix the grammar mistakes and typos but nah, i read this and just smiled


----------



## Just fooling (Jul 5, 2016)

Sorry mate didn't mean to offend. I like to stick with what others have had success with myself.

I am eating a sandwich as I type.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jul 5, 2016)

@justfooling All good bro. If it wasn't meant in a douche sort of way I appologize for taking it that way. 

@JDGreen I have heard of a few of those breeders before and know theres is alot of information on them at this point. I'm more interested in breeders with little to no rep.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jul 5, 2016)

Got a bunch from the site jeb gave up. I'll start with them and just add more as I go.


----------



## indican3 (Jul 5, 2016)

1 of my Lion's Milk plants has the most satisfying canopy I had to share . I topped it maybe 5 days ago, left it outside in direct sun for a day (it's only been an indoor plant, still is currently) which stretched out the fan leaves and now more light can get to the new grow sites. It's definitely the larger of the 3 other Lion's Milk plants too.

^^^^^Day 26 since planting seed, 23 days of veg.
I hid the 4 larger fan leaves behind the newer grow sites to expose them but no LST


----------



## Bubbashine (Jul 5, 2016)

My 2 Goji OG running 12/12 from seed, should start to frost up in a week or so... very nice plants not fussy at all!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 5, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> Got a bunch from the site jeb gave up. I'll start with them and just add more as I go.


Bigworm Genetics, Docs dank seeds, Shoreline genetics.....just a couple that ive seen threads on. kinda new bringing some fire


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 5, 2016)

Bad Dog Genetics.

Edit; Referring to the new breeders question. Im not sure if they are new, but they certainly have some great potential imo. You can find them at GLG great lakes genetics. There is a new thread started on them.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jul 5, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Bad Dog Genetics.
> 
> Edit; Referring to the new breeders question. Im not sure if they are new, but they certainly have some great potential imo. You can find them at GLG great lakes genetics. There is a new thread started on them.


That is what I was asking for, thanks teammate.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jul 5, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Bad Dog Genetics.
> 
> Edit; Referring to the new breeders question. Im not sure if they are new, but they certainly have some great potential imo. You can find them at GLG great lakes genetics. There is a new thread started on them.


I hope so , going to run the free 10 pack of SFV OG kush clone only x LBL I got when I bought my Bodhi Sunshine 4.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 5, 2016)

Mothers milk finishing her stretch


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jul 5, 2016)

She's a beauty. She's going To really fatten up if the stretch just stopped. I sure miss growing large plants. My 190w led doesn't cut it.


----------



## jtp92 (Jul 5, 2016)

Well for anyone who was wanting to see how my tree of the year ended up ( angelica) it was a male ripped it out today happy growing everyone


----------



## indican3 (Jul 5, 2016)

jtp92 said:


> Well for anyone who was wanting to see how my tree of the year ended up ( angelica) it was a male ripped it out today happy growing everyone


Damnn, that plant was huge, next time maybe cut off a branch and sex it so you find out sooner.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 5, 2016)

18 assorted Bodhi females will be up potted to 7 gallon containers and flipped tomorrow.  

Pics to follow.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 5, 2016)

Brisco county phantom cookies 1/1 male to female.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doniawon (Jul 5, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> She's a beauty. She's going To really fatten up if the stretch just stopped. I sure miss growing large plants. My 190w led doesn't cut it.


Hopeing for 12. Tops galore


----------



## jtp92 (Jul 5, 2016)

I really don't have


indican3 said:


> Damnn, that plant was huge, next time maybe cut off a branch and sex it so you find out sooner.


Any way to do it where I live right now


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jul 5, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Hopeing for 12. Tops galore


Twelve zips damn. That's awesome.


----------



## Slimjimham (Jul 5, 2016)

limonene said:


> if you place an order on breed bay they are doing an offer, i think its buy 1 pack and u get some snowqueen freebies, buy 2 packs and u also get a half pack of gg4 apollo. Something like that anyway. But i got those as a little present.
> Did you do a tester thread @Slimjimham ?


I did some posting at bb. She's special!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 6, 2016)

Boysenberry males but to drop zee pollen


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Brisco county phantom cookies 1/1 male to female.


I know the cat behind Brisco County Genetics , and I believe what you have are Phantom's Stash....which look swell !


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I know the cat behind Brisco County GeneticsView attachment 3725606 , and I believe what you have are Phantom's Stash....which look swell !


And where might a adventurous farmer find such a county genetics fostered by this catperson?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> And where might a adventurous farmer find such a county genetics fostered by this catperson?


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I know the cat behind Brisco County GeneticsView attachment 3725606 , and I believe what you have are Phantom's Stash....which look swell !


Lol, mistyping is a habit of mine when lit. I left out half of the cross and didn't notice :/. Sorry to brisco county for my misspeak. They're doing good anyhow, male and female have really similar structure. Female looks more cookie Dom, male looks more Bodhi . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 6, 2016)

sorta off topic, am i just lucky or are the Bodhi seeds the fastest damn germinating seeds ever?, every batch has germ'ed in less than 18 hrs, the 4 purple wookies I just soaked "oystered" in 7 friggin hours.
no shit.
7 hrs.
woke up at 6am on the fourth, popped em in a cup at 7, and when I checked at 2pm they had cracked, well three of the four did, the last was sloooooow... at a horrible snail-pace of 10 hrs.
crazy though, every Bodhi pack I've done has been fast as hell
tranquil elephant, dank zappa, pineapple hashplant (highly recommended btw), pink lotus, and now the purple wookie.
oh, and kudo's to @MustangStudFarm for being studly and raising mustangs, on said farm.
i'll be sure to save any special phenos for ya brother
just gotta follow Durant and get your ass to Cali


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 6, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> sorta off topic, am i just lucky or are the Bodhi seeds the fastest damn germinating seeds ever?, every batch has germ'ed in less than 18 hrs, the 4 purple wookies I just soaked "oystered" in 7 friggin hours.
> no shit.
> 7 hrs.
> woke up at 6am on the fourth, popped em in a cup at 7, and when I checked at 2pm they had cracked, well three of the four did, the last was sloooooow... at a horrible snail-pace of 10 hrs.
> ...


Hey, people like this have me ready to go very soon!!!






The days of spending $100-140 a seed pack is over! It is hard to control myself with these $70 seed packs and buy 2 get 1 free!?! I might get another pack of purple wookie for myself if they turn out well for you. I am sure everyone is ready to see some pics of purple wookie because I know that I cannot find any.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 6, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Hey, people like this have me ready to go very soon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see your meme, and raise you.


----------



## JayY2015 (Jul 6, 2016)

It's so hard to pick a strain I have been reading forum post for the last week cannot decide.
I want a 8-9 week dank ass good yielding strain some of these strains are hard to find info on.
Can you guys tell me your best experience with bodhi strains?


----------



## Bubbashine (Jul 6, 2016)

JayY2015 said:


> It's so hard to pick a strain I have been reading forum post for the last week cannot decide.
> I want a 8-9 week dank ass good yielding strain some of these strains are hard to find info on.
> Can you guys tell me your best experience with bodhi strains?



Sunshine Daydream 100% dankness, it's very good yielding connoisseur grade herb! I have a grow journal http://rollitup.org/t/sunshine-daydream-shoji-og.901232/


----------



## doniawon (Jul 6, 2016)

100º today. Solar purging jabba stash bhp jabberwock trims


----------



## Just fooling (Jul 6, 2016)

@Bubbashine- I like your name bro.


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 6, 2016)

Every SSDD I ran went 10-11 weeks though. Most of the hashplant crosses went 8-9 weeks with solid yields... the Appalachia x's go 9-11 weeks... the snow lotus x's I ran went 8 - 10 weeks depending on the mom used. Fastest bodhi mix I had was bruce banner x apollo 11g which 2 phenos were 7-8 weeks.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2016)

4 Secret Chief hit the towel today and also 4 Peak NL. Some fratrinising may be permitted later. Got a Cobra Lips 2 wks in and a Space Monkey at a week. We'll see what this Bodhi talk is all about soon.

Any recommendations for a VERY relaxing and psychologically gentle Bodhi gear?


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 6, 2016)

People be posting pics on ig like, "just picked up the dank!" And then the pics are of some doodoo weed. They should ban people for that. 

Gogi X ssdd







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> People be posting pics on ig like, "just picked up the dank!" And then the pics are of some doodoo weed. They should ban people for that.
> 
> Gogi X ssdd
> 
> ...


lol that shit is funny when people do that...then they add a million hashtags


----------



## mendokush (Jul 6, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> Seriously though does anyone here know of any up and comming breeders? I ask this here because quality is of concern.


Definitely check out @strayfox gear if you like Bodhi, you will love his work. Similar to Bodhi as he uses a lot of B's cuts, but with a nice twist.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 6, 2016)

mendokush said:


> Definitely check out @strayfox gear if you like Bodhi, you will love his work. Similar to Bodhi but as he uses a lot of Bodhi cut, but with a nice twist.


I'll second that I running a couple packs of testers from strayfox an no complaints here. He has a thread in this section.


----------



## strayfox gear (Jul 6, 2016)

@mendokush @Gonefishn7420

Right on guys. Thanks for the good energy..

Keep your ears on, small handful of new releases dropping .. 

Stay blessed..

*strayfox*


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 7, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> @mendokush @Gonefishn7420
> 
> Right on guys. Thanks for the good energy..
> 
> ...


What's the strain in the pic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doniawon (Jul 7, 2016)

Mountain templelemon lotus


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 7, 2016)

Just finished my first bodhi run bout to smoke this killer sample #bodank#growyourown#ganja#eliteshit#doyouevengrowbro


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 7, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Just finished my first bodhi run bout to smoke this killer sample #bodank#growyourown#ganja#eliteshit#doyouevengrowbro


#trimyourbudsbro


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 7, 2016)

Don't gotta trim when your shit is straight fire


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 7, 2016)

No but seriously I came cuz I was planning on placing my first bodhi order yesterday on James bean but something is going on with the cc option anyone know what's up?


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 7, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> No but seriously I came cuz I was planning on placing my first bodhi order yesterday on James bean but something is going on with the cc option anyone know what's up?


They prob just down for a bit hold off and it will peob be back soon!


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 7, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> No but seriously I came cuz I was planning on placing my first bodhi order yesterday on James bean but something is going on with the cc option anyone know what's up?





Traxx187 said:


> They prob just down for a bit hold off and it will peob be back soon!


Prolly the issue , ive heard jbc is very easy to work with


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 7, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> No but seriously I came cuz I was planning on placing my first bodhi order yesterday on James bean but something is going on with the cc option anyone know what's up?


So youve never grown Bodhi before ?


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 7, 2016)

Gogi X ssdd.








brisco county phantoms stash




my new cross trying to keep up with the bodhis.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 7, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> They prob just down for a bit hold





1kemosabe said:


> So youve never grown Bodhi before ?


Nope


----------



## Just fooling (Jul 7, 2016)

I ordered last month from James beans and it was down then. I sent cash, I understand most wouldn't want to do that. But had my beans in about ten days coast to coast, both ways. Bought 4 packs got two free.

They take PayPal as well. But send cash with tracking and worst thing that can happen is he screws you and you have proof. They won't do that they seem like good people and we're helpful with my order.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 7, 2016)

Anyone interested in some Orange Sunshine hmu.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 7, 2016)

So my wifes been online picking 3 bodhi packs for our next order.
I get to pick 3 n she does too, her rule!
Anyone else do something simular.

Swear she been n there for over an hour.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 7, 2016)

doniawon said:


> So my wifes been online picking 3 bodhi packs for our next order.
> I get to pick 3 n she does too, her rule!
> Anyone else do something simular.
> 
> Swear she been n there for over an hour.


Nice strategy


----------



## doniawon (Jul 7, 2016)

Speaking of seeds.
Top left are. Purple nepal x g 13
On the top right. The lucky truth from 14ers
Bottom are platinum gsc x sweet island skunk


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 8, 2016)

doniawon said:


> So my wifes been online picking 3 bodhi packs for our next order.
> I get to pick 3 n she does too, her rule!
> Anyone else do something simular.
> 
> Swear she been n there for over an hour.


Sounds like you have a keeper. Mine just asks me if its gonna be good lol


----------



## Nu-Be (Jul 8, 2016)

I have a pack of cobra lips running now, and they just got potted up into #1 pots from solo cups. Nobody else seemed to be running them, so I figured what the hay - they'll help me dial in my new cobs. 

At day 23 from seed, they smell like overripe pineapple.

Right before transplant:

 

And 5min after transplant:


----------



## Nu-Be (Jul 8, 2016)

My current gear list includes full packs of the following:

barefoot doctor (cbd blessings) bodhi
black raspberry bodhi
chocolate trip f2 bodhi
cobra lips bodhi
dank sinatra bodhi
dream beaver bodhi
elfinstone bodhi
goji og bodhi
heaven mountain bodhi
katsu bubba x 1988 g13 hashplant bodhi
mothers milk bodhi
silver mountain bodhi
snow temple * freebie bodhi
space monkey bodhi
strange brew bodhi
sunshine 4 bodhi
sunshine daydream bodhi
super silver temple bodhi
the fuzz (od 2016) bodhi
cinderella 99 (2016 version) Brothers Grimm Seeds
jawa kush ocean grown genetics
jawa pie ocean grown genetics
dragonsoul (bodhi cut) guava 13 strayfoxgardenz
Gonna have to figure out what to bust out next. I'm thinking one of the mountains.  Any suggestions?


----------



## kindnug (Jul 8, 2016)

katsu bubba x g13hp
Heaven Mountain
2016 C99 Bros Grimm

Was the katsu a tester pack? I haven't see them in seedbanks yet...


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 8, 2016)

kindnug said:


> katsu bubba x g13hp
> Heaven Mountain
> 2016 C99 Bros Grimm
> 
> Was the katsu a tester pack? I haven't see them in seedbanks yet...


Freebie blessing


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 8, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone interested in some Orange Sunshine hmu.


Choo mean interested


----------



## kindnug (Jul 8, 2016)

Sucks I missed that 1...why are Bodhi strains that I want the most always limited freebies?
BB Snow was worthy of release too, Still running the keeper + a few F2 are just showing their sex.

Really glad I made F2 BB Snow because I wasn't able to get a 2nd pack of the F1.
Very unlikely that these freebie blessings will be remade because he is working on another project now.

Bodhi has some killer freebies tho...


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 8, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Sucks I missed that 1...why are Bodhi strains that I want the most always limited freebies?
> BB Snow was worthy of release too, Still running the keeper + a few F2 are just showing their sex.
> 
> Really glad I made F2 BB Snow because I wasn't able to get a 2nd pack of the F1.
> ...


I had 4-4 blue snow females, bust hundred of nanners in just the first 3wks. Just a warning. Not all freebies work out. Thank god bodhis do at all cuz most freebs totally blow


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 8, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> I have a pack of cobra lips running now, and they just got potted up into #1 pots from solo cups. Nobody else seemed to be running them, so I figured what the hay - they'll help me dial in my new cobs.
> 
> At day 23 from seed, they smell like overripe pineapple.
> 
> ...


I popped 2 cobras got one male one unknown.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I had 4-4 blue snow females, bust hundred of nanners in just the first 3wks. Just a warning. Not all freebies work out. Thank god bodhis do at all cuz most freebs totally blow


This was my only bodhi herm situation really though. So pretty happy


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 8, 2016)

kindnug said:


> katsu bubba x g13hp
> Heaven Mountain
> 2016 C99 Bros Grimm
> 
> Was the katsu a tester pack? I haven't see them in seedbanks yet...


If memory serves me correct I believe the katsu cross was bodhi freebie that was exclusive to shoe, I could be wrong but that is the impression I got.


----------



## HeadyYonder (Jul 8, 2016)

[QUOTE="JDGreen, post: 12756784, member: 904157Towers was my only bodhi herm situation really though. So pretty happy[/QUOTE]
I had one intersex plant from a pack of Prayer Tower sativa..... not sure if I had a light leak though, but everything else did fine. But it was only in a three gallon and I'm pretty sure it may have had something to do with it


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 8, 2016)

Blueberry crosses are freebies because DJ Short is sensitive about breeders making money off his work... B's super chill and more about spreading the good stuff.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 8, 2016)

My wife picked cobra lips, lions milk n freebie prayer tower...
Damn she good


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 8, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone interested in some Orange Sunshine hmu.


Have you ran this, and if so, was it orange smell and taste? Very few reports have I seen of that in Blood Orange, and have seen zero reports on Satsuma, but will pop a few later this year with some Ancient OG [ancient orange?]. I've got 2 Agent Orange among the seedlings prepping for a fall dusting of selfed goji pollen if they're shirleys [ orange goji ? ].  Orange is the flavor I can't seem to get. The one brilliant orange chop I had came from, of all things, a THC Bomb bean. Go figure.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 8, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> Blueberry crosses are freebies because DJ Short is sensitive about breeders making money off his work... B's super chill and more about spreading the good stuff.


Yeah
For sure. I knew dj was weird abt his blueberry being crossed out, however the blue snow used the blueberry indica(very well may still be linked to his blueberry) but this was opposed the the blue lotus and blue mt(i think) which haf the actual dj short blueberry.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 8, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you ran this, and if so, was it orange smell and taste? Very few reports have I seen of that in Blood Orange, and have seen zero reports on Satsuma, but will pop a few later this year with some Ancient OG [ancient orange?]. I've got 2 Agent Orange among the seedlings prepping for a fall dusting of selfed goji pollen if they're shirleys [ orange goji ? ].  Orange is the flavor I can't seem to get. The one brilliant orange chop I had came from, of all things, a THC Bomb bean. Go figure.


On the search myself, orange is not easy to find. I got me a pack. Wouldnt mind having more.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 8, 2016)

doniawon said:


> My wife picked cobra lips, lions milk n freebie prayer tower...
> Damn she good


Hmm isnt cobra lips still a freebie at glg?

Anybody use firestax seeds


----------



## doniawon (Jul 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hmm isnt cobra lips still a freebie at glg?


Were hittin jbc. But if no cc we will look to glg.
Damn jd u have this shit memorized lol


----------



## doniawon (Jul 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hmm isnt cobra lips still a freebie at glg?
> 
> Anybody use firestax seeds


Ill have to make sure, but I think I read bad reports on firestax? C if I can find the thread


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 8, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Were hittin jbc. But if no cc we will look to glg.
> Damn jd u have this shit memorized lol


I was lookin at an order just to get the cobra lips freebie. I planned on buying it forever ago, then i made an order, i got it for free instead and soooo im still think abt doin it again


----------



## doniawon (Jul 8, 2016)

Some were saying firestax takes a long time to deliver, but I have no experience n dealing w them


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jul 8, 2016)

One day I will be known as The Seed Baron!


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jul 8, 2016)

My wife has final say all gear. Has to be an uplifting strain. I'm just happy to grow. Best hobby ever. Eyeballing the blueberry hashplant. Blue dream crossed with the g13 dad could be fire. Wife loves the blue dream.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 8, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> My wife has final say all gear. Has to be an uplifting strain. I'm just happy to grow. Best hobby ever. Eyeballing the blueberry hashplant. Blue dream crossed with the g13 dad could be fire. Wife loves the blue dream.


Shit i ask, and ask, and ask ...and then i ask mayb 4 more times and NOBODY helps me choose a strain. Cept mayb @apbx720 or u guys. But man no one gives me any info on wat they would like all i get is.........get something dank dude, dank as fuck. Oh and "like skunky"
Well thanx fam and patients.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jul 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Shit i ask, and ask, and ask ...and then i ask mayb 4 more times and NOBODY helps me choose a strain. Cept mayb @apbx720 or u guys. But man no one gives me any info on wat they would like all i get is.........get something dank dude, dank as fuck. Oh and "like skunky"
> Well thanx fam and patients.


Past couple of years I've bought many different cuts . But haven't run any seeds. So my expertise is based on So. Cal. Cuts. My wife's favorite is train wreck and blue dream. Where I prefer the tasty black water of from Cali connection.


----------



## HarryCarey (Jul 8, 2016)

Bodhi mystery related question.

I'm getting a strong tomato stem smell from 2 of the 5. You know that smell when u stem rub a tomato plant? 

I topped and supercropped recently and it was very pronounced on these 2. Any ideas where that may come from?


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Shit i ask, and ask, and ask ...and then i ask mayb 4 more times and NOBODY helps me choose a strain. Cept mayb @apbx720 or u guys. But man no one gives me any info on wat they would like all i get is.........get something dank dude, dank as fuck. Oh and "like skunky"
> Well thanx fam and patients.


Tough to recommend any strain when I can think of 30 -40 different strains I've ran and only have 6 -7 still in my stable. For one reason or another, I have let go the rest despite favorable input I get from people who sample my shit. I would only expect that everyone else on this planet is learning what they are smoking and finding what works for them individually, as opposed to generic advice. I doubt this helps you much, but possibly you have gained respect from the fellow members here and they assume you are on the same level. Keep fighting the good fight !


----------



## JayY2015 (Jul 8, 2016)

What is flowering time for space monkey?


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 8, 2016)

Gogi X ssdd male #2











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0letdown (Jul 8, 2016)

* Silver Mountain - Flower Day 60  *


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 8, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you ran this, and if so, was it orange smell and taste? Very few reports have I seen of that in Blood Orange, and have seen zero reports on Satsuma, but will pop a few later this year with some Ancient OG [ancient orange?]. I've got 2 Agent Orange among the seedlings prepping for a fall dusting of selfed goji pollen if they're shirleys [ orange goji ? ].  Orange is the flavor I can't seem to get. The one brilliant orange chop I had came from, of all things, a THC Bomb bean. Go figure.


No i have not run this. I am limited on space and can only do outdoor. Id rather see them go to someone that can run them sooner than later. I couldnt run them until next year and that would be a big if.


----------



## 0letdown (Jul 8, 2016)

*Kalifornia - Flower Day 60*


----------



## 0letdown (Jul 8, 2016)

Spirit Hashplant - Day 11 from breaking soil


Hey Guys/Gals, the above are my two Bodhi ladies atm. They are going great and are smelling better every day. The three seedlings below are the Spirit HP that @limonene gifted me. I love the Ghost OG and I am still really looking forward to these. Hope everyone's grows are thriving  ....I will get better pics in a few days when I harvest the Kalifornia!


----------



## strayfox gear (Jul 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> What's the strain in the pic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




sorry for the laste response..kinda weird how light the picture is from my phone..looks different on my canon..

her name is RODEO DRIVE......aka...ro-day-o

shes bad bro..

ill put up a description over on my thread..


https://www.rollitup.org/t/strayfox-gardenz-circleofblessings.908272/page-2#post-12742243





stay blessed

*stray*


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 9, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> sorry for the laste response..kinda weird how light the picture is from my phone..looks different on my canon..
> 
> her name is RODEO DRIVE......aka...ro-day-o
> 
> ...


Looks great. You released them, or just personal stash? Would love to run a few of these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0letdown (Jul 9, 2016)

*Here is a better pic I forgot about of the Spirit HP seedlings after they straightened up!*


----------



## kindnug (Jul 9, 2016)

Damn JD, 4/4 BBSnow herms

I had 4 females from the test run + 3/4 leaned to BB no nanners on any...
Been running the keeper for nearly a year with 0 problems.

I recommended their release, but if I had gotten even 1 herm I would've told him to abandon them.
F2's running now too, so I hope I picked the right male to create stable females.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 9, 2016)

~ 2 1/2 months I'll have pics of the F1 BB Snow that I kept + F2 that I made using her.

I don't see any1 besides me with good to say about this strain, so I need to show every1 what can be found in them.

Wolf Pack was tested @ the same time, 9/12 females + none were worth keeping for long term.
They were all Appy dominant, mostly leaning to the green crack which is odd considering it should be a chem bx.


----------



## limonene (Jul 9, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Ill have to make sure, but I think I read bad reports on firestax? C if I can find the thread


firestaxl seem to be good people to me, I've ordered from them before and got some great freebies. They do take some time to turn orders around but you will be happy with what you receive. A word to the wise though - do not order from quest genetics, the guy is a scam artist and a complete prick.


----------



## limonene (Jul 9, 2016)

0letdown said:


> *Here is a better pic I forgot about of the Spirit HP seedlings after they straightened up!*View attachment 3727636


looking great @0letdown


----------



## limonene (Jul 9, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> My wife has final say all gear. Has to be an uplifting strain. I'm just happy to grow. Best hobby ever. Eyeballing the blueberry hashplant. Blue dream crossed with the g13 dad could be fire. Wife loves the blue dream.


The keeper pheno of the BBHP is a nice smoke. I would say its not quite a day time strain and not quite a knock out strain - just surfs the middle ground. Sampled a little from my last run this week and she ticks all the boxes, flavour, bag appeal, density and smell. Very very unfussy to grow and ready in 8 weeks.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 9, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Damn JD, 4/4 BBSnow herms
> 
> I had 4 females from the test run + 3/4 leaned to BB no nanners on any...
> Been running the keeper for nearly a year with 0 problems.
> ...


Yea i got 6-7 left. Mayb theyll turn out better. Ive had ppl saying good things.


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 9, 2016)

limonene said:


> The keeper pheno of the BBHP is a nice smoke. I would say its not quite a day time strain and not quite a knock out strain - just surfs the middle ground. Sampled a little from my last run this week and she ticks all the boxes, flavour, bag appeal, density and smell. Very very unfussy to grow and ready in 8 weeks.


Good to hear...I have a pack of these in the vault....but waiting for a full run of guava HP and dream beaver to finish before I decide if I will pop the BBHP soon


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jul 9, 2016)

I like to grow weed.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jul 9, 2016)

I meant to put this in the last post, but oh well.


----------



## Bubbashine (Jul 9, 2016)

Just edited an image of my Goji looks pretty dope!


----------



## numberfour (Jul 9, 2016)

This thread has absolutely no influence on my bean buying.....yeah right lol


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 9, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Just edited an image of my Goji looks pretty dope!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727944


I always enjoy your pictures. Keep growing that fiya!!!


----------



## Bubbashine (Jul 9, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> I always enjoy your pictures. Keep growing that fiya!!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 9, 2016)

numberfour said:


> This thread has absolutely no influence on my bean buying.....yeah right lol
> View attachment 3727898


That goij.raz is actually the goji raspberry sharpie pheno


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 9, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> That goij.raz is actually the goji raspberry sharpie pheno


You run the goji Raz?


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 9, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You run the goji Raz?


Me amigo @apbx720 tested. And passed me a cut. Veggin right now


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 9, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Me amigo @apbx720 tested. And passed me a cut. Veggin right now


Speaking of Mi Amigo, the dvd has been released !


----------



## CoralMafia (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm hooked,
 
My mother's milk,
 
And solo stash,


----------



## CoralMafia (Jul 9, 2016)

And yeah I love that Appalachia male!


----------



## CoralMafia (Jul 9, 2016)

MothersMilk,
 
Solos Stash,


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 9, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> MothersMilk,
> View attachment 3728267
> Solos Stash,
> View attachment 3728266


I just dropped 7 Solos Stash in to coco solo cups and all 7 are up. What advice on growing those and what are you seeing with your grow so far. Not to many grows or documentation on the SS so anything is appreciated, thanks again of time....


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 9, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> I like to grow weed.


Busted sir.


----------



## greywind (Jul 9, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> I'm hooked,
> View attachment 3728255


I wanted that Sorcerers Apprentice so bad. I'm almost tempted to order from across the pond old school style to get my hands on them. I hope you drop these. Cheers!


----------



## CoralMafia (Jul 9, 2016)

Hey for me the Solo Stash has been a gem. No fusses so far,loves her nutes and light. She does stretch a bit but fills out the stretch with nice long sticky, resin dripping flowers!


----------



## CoralMafia (Jul 9, 2016)

And yeah I just dropped five of The Sorcerer's Apprentice, first run, I'm looking forward to see what she has in store for me!


----------



## doniawon (Jul 9, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> Good to hear...I have a pack of these in the vault....but waiting for a full run of guava HP and dream beaver to finish before I decide if I will pop the BBHP soon


Can I see ur guava hp's?? Been intrested n ghp since @Durbmon mentioned it


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 9, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> Hey for me the Solo Stash has been a gem. No fusses so far,loves her nutes and light. She does stretch a bit but fills out the stretch with nice long sticky, resin dripping flowers! View attachment 3728304


Nice diy cob build as well as a beautiful plant... I love growing under cobs...


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm looking for a lime Kush super potent pheno in the Solo's Stash I remember reading about years back...


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 9, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I'm looking for a lime Kush super potent pheno in the Solo's Stash I remember reading about years back...


Lime you say?!


----------



## CoralMafia (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments. I learned most of it from watching Realstyles videos and pics on how to build them. they are all top Bin CXB3590 with MeanWell drivers. As for that lime Kush, I wish I could run across it, haven't been that lucky.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm much smaller scale but still rocking the cobs CXB 3590's... 


CoralMafia said:


> Thanks for the compliments. I learned most of it from watching Realstyles videos and pics on how to build them. they are all top Bin CXB3590 with MeanWell drivers. As for that lime Kush, I wish I could run across it, haven't been that lucky.
> View attachment 3728346
> View attachment 3728350


----------



## CoralMafia (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice! The Cobs are definitely the way for tent grows in my opinion but man I wish the price would drop! Lol


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 9, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> Nice! The Cobs are definitely the way for tent grows in my opinion but man I wish the price would drop! Lol


I agree to an extent, but I just swapped 200ish watts of cob back to my monos with reds/far red/royal blue due to increased frost compared to any cobs I've run 3k-4K, same strain, more frost with the monos, even if they are less efficient. 
Mixed with monos










Straight cob same strain











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoralMafia (Jul 9, 2016)

I have debated that myself but I am still not 100% sure where I land. This is strait cob, not sure what I would have got but am happy with it currently,lol.


----------



## Chef420 (Jul 10, 2016)

Can one of you Bodhi mavens tell me what the difference is between Elfinstone and Strange Brew?


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jul 10, 2016)

Right, I potted the Sunshine Daydream I received from Midweeksong. Most of the seeds never popped and just died/rotted. I have about 5 left of the pack with nice healthy roots the rest are pretty much dead.

They take a long time to pop the soil too,

I've popped NL by Sensi beside them and they had no problems growing at all, within 3 days after germinating they were off to a good start.

Should I ask to see if i can get more seeds for free? Not sure what their policy is, but very unhappy.


----------



## Slimjimham (Jul 10, 2016)

I have had 100% germ rate since I switched to rapid rooters. I actually have a sunshine day dream in flower right now that I got from midweek song. I'm sure it's a slight possibility it was the seeds but I bet it was more likely the method for popping them. Try rapid rooters, bet they'll all pop with those...


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jul 10, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> I have had 100% germ rate since I switched to rapid rooters. I actually have a sunshine day dream in flower right now that I got from midweek song. I'm sure it's a slight possibility it was the seeds but I bet it was more likely the method for popping them. Try rapid rooters, bet they'll all pop with those...


I put them into a glass full of water + some liquid seaweed for 48 hours. Then moved them over to tupperware


----------



## Slimjimham (Jul 10, 2016)

Not saying there isn't a million different ways to get the job done, and no one way is right but if you're having germination issues try the rapid rooters, you get like 50 or 100 for around $10... I wouldn't feed anything but water till they go in soil if that's how you grow.... And if you grow in soil depending on the mix they still don't need anything other than water for probably the first 4+ weeks since most soils comes with plenty of nutrients to feed for the first 4 weeks (foxfarm, 707... Most soils come 'hot')

Seedlings need very little

If you use the rapid rooters I wet them, then kinda loosley hold them and kind of shake them to get the excess water out so they're not soaked... If they are too wet it could cause issues.... I wet them and put them in a solocup with a ziplock bag ontop, no need to rewater most of the time till they're ready for transplant...


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 10, 2016)

I will start seeds in a wet washcloth in a Tupperware until they pop, then xfer to rapid rooters. They sit there until 2nd set of leaves form, then I carefully rip the plug apart, leaving only the portion that has tap roots in it. That chunk goes right into a net cup with collar into an aero nft cloner unit. 99% success...except for the one old pack of Lucky charms of which I got 2/11 to pop.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 10, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> I will start seeds in a wet washcloth in a Tupperware until they pop, then xfer to rapid rooters. They sit there until 2nd set of leaves form, then I carefully rip the plug apart, leaving only the portion that has tap roots in it. That chunk goes right into a net cup with collar into an aero nft cloner unit. 99% success...except for the one old pack of Lucky charms of which I got 2/11 to pop.


Shit. I have 7 lucky charms from while back. I have to pick what I'm running next. Maybe I better throw them in.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 10, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Right, I potted the Sunshine Daydream I received from Midweeksong. Most of the seeds never popped and just died/rotted. I have about 5 left of the pack with nice healthy roots the rest are pretty much dead.
> 
> They take a long time to pop the soil too,
> 
> ...


I'm just gonna be honest and say that was your fault if they didn't


Feisty1UR said:


> I put them into a glass full of water + some liquid seaweed for 48 hours. Then moved them over to tupperware


imho idk if 48 hours in any glass of water would be good. I put mine in a shot glass of tap water for no longer than 24 hours(whether they show taproot or not).Then they go to a paper towel or to my medium. That's just what works for me. SLimjim gives some pretty good advice

Bodhi has solid gear and I only had one that didn't crack at first, I scuffed it with my thumb nail around the crease and it cracked in a few hours.


----------



## CoralMafia (Jul 10, 2016)

Out of the Bodhi seeds I've ran every single one of mine is popped. And all I do is push him down in the rockwool and stuff a few pieces lightly in the hole on top of them, Presto three days and there they are.


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> I will start seeds in a wet washcloth in a Tupperware until they pop, then xfer to rapid rooters. They sit there until 2nd set of leaves form, then I carefully rip the plug apart, leaving only the portion that has tap roots in it. That chunk goes right into a net cup with collar into an aero nft cloner unit. 99% success...except for the one old pack of Lucky charms of which I got 2/11 to pop.


Almost the same with my old pack of lucky charms..only 5 made it,but them 5 are females & badass females. ....
Smells just like you think it should...


----------



## 0letdown (Jul 10, 2016)

*Hey all - Here is a Kalifornia that I harvested this morning. This was the only female I got out of 5 seeds and was very pleasant to grow. It reminded me very much of the Goji OG (the strain that turned me onto Bodhi) which makes sense since they share genetics. After a tirch leaf rub, she smells of sour, sweet berry aroma that I hope translates over into cure  *


----------



## GreenSanta (Jul 10, 2016)

I wanna see some dragon fruit and skylotus pics, anyone? 



I have a dragon fruit I am about to harvest


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2016)

genuity said:


> Smells just like you think it should...


Magically delicious?? 

Nice lookin lady!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2016)

So I hope @D_Urbmon is OK. I was up in his neck of the woods and was supposed to meet up with him for a sesh and he seems to have dropped off the face of the earth. 

I'm hoping he just forgot and this isn't something more serious....


----------



## DopeGirl (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi fellow BODHI fans this is my little tent my friend gave me some bodhi seeds he crossed with amnesia silver mountain x amnesia haze she smells of rocket fuel and kush.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jul 10, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I put them into a glass full of water + some liquid seaweed for 48 hours. Then moved them over to tupperware


48 hours is too long, you don't want to deprive them of O2. Try soaking them for 12 hours and then transfer directly to a fully wet, well draining medium.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 10, 2016)

I just popped 7 Solo Stash that were going on 5 years old. I got them shortly after their release, clear Bodhi baggies. All 7 cracked and sprouted. Only one had some issues with slipping it's helmet but it due to my low humidity here but that one is still kicking also...

A cup of water, tablespoon of 3% h2h, very small pinch of Himalayan pink salt, and 3 ml of hum ful acid blend for a total of .3 - .4 EC. I've had 100% germing luck with seeds over 9 years old and only stored in a drawer....


----------



## GreenSanta (Jul 10, 2016)

I believe this is dragon fruit unless it was miss labeled... Not overly impressed so far, still have 7-14 days to go I think, she smells like hash, not so fruity, decent yield, nothing special so far, we'll see when I smoke her and what she's like after drying and curing.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 11, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> I wanna see some dragon fruit and skylotus pics, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a dragon fruit I am about to harvest


Ask @Ray black


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 11, 2016)

I just gotta say this to some people that would get this shit... so anyone whos been to an AZ dispensary will surely understand

So my bud was outta cash(hesmy helper) so i tossed him an eigth to sell to one of his construction diggers(hes also a digger) told him dont let it got for anything over 35 cuz i dont F ppl,(and i dont sell aton) but i stand by, its fire smoke. It was ssdd. 

So one guy he talked to said he didnt smoke anything that didnt come from a dispensary and proceeded to tell my bud that the best flower always comes from"professionals" and he only smokes from dispensaries . And i was like jeez, did he even look at the smoke. And he said NO. And im like WTF. I worked hard on that shit.lol. Fuck these guys that put their local dispensary over their local individual caregiver. I hope they start their own business , making shirtsor something so i can say sorry, i only buy my shit from Wal-Mart. Its made by professional people (foreign children)


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jul 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I just gotta say this to some people that would get this shit... so anyone whos been to an AZ dispensary will surely understand
> 
> So my bud was outta cash(hesmy helper) so i tossed him an eigth to sell to one of his construction diggers(hes also a digger) told him dont let it got for anything over 35 cuz i dont F ppl,(and i dont sell aton) but i stand by, its fire smoke. It was ssdd.
> 
> So one guy he talked to said he didnt smoke anything that didnt come from a dispensary and proceeded to tell my bud that the best flower always comes from"professionals" and he only smokes from dispensaries . And i was like jeez, did he even look at the smoke. And he said NO. And im like WTF. I worked hard on that shit.lol. Fuck these guys that put their local dispensary over their local individual caregiver. I hope they start their own business , making shirtsor something so i can say sorry, i only buy my shit from Wal-Mart. Its made by professional people (foreign children)


It's different over in the uk, people will buy anything if the area is dry. Maybe its time to move? 

Once it's legal here, people will probably still help the community. But prices will change alot if its coming from a random person and not a dispensary.

Maybe charge less? 35 for an eighth is about right here, in (£) though. I can imagine it being around 20-25 for an eighth if it was legal. But yeah man, 35 for ssdd is a good price. the time the shit takes to grow too lmao. i can feel your pain


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I just gotta say this to some people that would get this shit... so anyone whos been to an AZ dispensary will surely understand
> 
> So my bud was outta cash(hesmy helper) so i tossed him an eigth to sell to one of his construction diggers(hes also a digger) told him dont let it got for anything over 35 cuz i dont F ppl,(and i dont sell aton) but i stand by, its fire smoke. It was ssdd.
> 
> So one guy he talked to said he didnt smoke anything that didnt come from a dispensary and proceeded to tell my bud that the best flower always comes from"professionals" and he only smokes from dispensaries . And i was like jeez, did he even look at the smoke. And he said NO. And im like WTF. I worked hard on that shit.lol. Fuck these guys that put their local dispensary over their local individual caregiver. I hope they start their own business , making shirtsor something so i can say sorry, i only buy my shit from Wal-Mart. Its made by professional people (foreign children)


Completely agree, hear and feel you on this. The local dispensary here buys grade C- kiefed buds from some warehouse grower in Phx. AZ dispensaries need an enema big time. I hate to say it but some folks here have been smoking Mexican brick so long they think the dispensary bud is top grade and once they pay the price they will defend it to the grave... AKA "Green Halo"... lol


----------



## Bubbashine (Jul 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I just gotta say this to some people that would get this shit... so anyone whos been to an AZ dispensary will surely understand
> 
> So my bud was outta cash(hesmy helper) so i tossed him an eigth to sell to one of his construction diggers(hes also a digger) told him dont let it got for anything over 35 cuz i dont F ppl,(and i dont sell aton) but i stand by, its fire smoke. It was ssdd.
> 
> So one guy he talked to said he didnt smoke anything that didnt come from a dispensary and proceeded to tell my bud that the best flower always comes from"professionals" and he only smokes from dispensaries . And i was like jeez, did he even look at the smoke. And he said NO. And im like WTF. I worked hard on that shit.lol. Fuck these guys that put their local dispensary over their local individual caregiver. I hope they start their own business , making shirtsor something so i can say sorry, i only buy my shit from Wal-Mart. Its made by professional people (foreign children)



Damn that's fucked up... he clearly never opened the bag, he would've 100% used it if he did SSDD smells so good!!!


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 11, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> So I hope @D_Urbmon is OK. I was up in his neck of the woods and was supposed to meet up with him for a sesh and he seems to have dropped off the face of the earth.
> 
> I'm hoping he just forgot and this isn't something more serious....


Was worried about the same thing. Was having a conversation with him about dry sift hash and boom he just went silent. Positive vibes his way that it's nothing negative.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 11, 2016)

Big changes coming to the farm...got an offer I couldn't refuse kind of thing..... however I have to dispose of my outdoor grow..so I will be off and on gotta finish the ssdd and bb snow I have vegging...so those reports will still come...now to find a new place to live... always exciting


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I just gotta say this to some people that would get this shit... so anyone whos been to an AZ dispensary will surely understand
> 
> So my bud was outta cash(hesmy helper) so i tossed him an eigth to sell to one of his construction diggers(hes also a digger) told him dont let it got for anything over 35 cuz i dont F ppl,(and i dont sell aton) but i stand by, its fire smoke. It was ssdd.
> 
> So one guy he talked to said he didnt smoke anything that didnt come from a dispensary and proceeded to tell my bud that the best flower always comes from"professionals" and he only smokes from dispensaries . And i was like jeez, did he even look at the smoke. And he said NO. And im like WTF. I worked hard on that shit.lol. Fuck these guys that put their local dispensary over their local individual caregiver. I hope they start their own business , making shirtsor something so i can say sorry, i only buy my shit from Wal-Mart. Its made by professional people (foreign children)


Those are the morons you can make 60 an eighter off of..
A


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I just gotta say this to some people that would get this shit... so anyone whos been to an AZ dispensary will surely understand
> 
> So my bud was outta cash(hesmy helper) so i tossed him an eigth to sell to one of his construction diggers(hes also a digger) told him dont let it got for anything over 35 cuz i dont F ppl,(and i dont sell aton) but i stand by, its fire smoke. It was ssdd.
> 
> So one guy he talked to said he didnt smoke anything that didnt come from a dispensary and proceeded to tell my bud that the best flower always comes from"professionals" and he only smokes from dispensaries . And i was like jeez, did he even look at the smoke. And he said NO. And im like WTF. I worked hard on that shit.lol. Fuck these guys that put their local dispensary over their local individual caregiver. I hope they start their own business , making shirtsor something so i can say sorry, i only buy my shit from Wal-Mart. Its made by professional people (foreign children)


Fuck em


----------



## doniawon (Jul 11, 2016)

Gotta hold of some wookie at a family gathering yesterday.. 
Its now on my list..


----------



## Shmozz (Jul 11, 2016)

Just ordered some SSDD! I can't believe I let all you people influence my purchases.... But how can I resist the smell of hot buttery blueberry muffins? SSDD & Goji were my first 2 bodhi buys... What's my next 20? Haha, I'm hooked!


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 11, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> It's different over in the uk, people will buy anything if the area is dry. Maybe its time to move?
> 
> Once it's legal here, people will probably still help the community. But prices will change alot if its coming from a random person and not a dispensary.
> 
> Maybe charge less? 35 for an eighth is about right here, in (£) though. I can imagine it being around 20-25 for an eighth if it was legal. But yeah man, 35 for ssdd is a good price. the time the shit takes to grow too lmao. i can feel your pain


I see clinic folk droppin 50 an eighth and 350 a bag sometimes. Which i think it would be a higher numver in euros but less or abt the same in pounds. But overall. I stay 10 under anyone. And fool didnt even ask for a price. That's wat got me. Didnt look.or nothin. Missin out.


Bubbashine said:


> Damn that's fucked up... he clearly never opened the bag, he would've 100% used it if he did SSDD smells so good!!!


It is good smoke. Some ppl out here man. Just wanna feel legal and upperclass. Like i get something ur banned from. So stuck up. Its cool though. Imma park it in my overalls and burnem till its gone.


Also on a side note. Anyone got a good place to snag some super small micron metal rosin press screens to press hash?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 11, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> It's different over in the uk, people will buy anything if the area is dry. Maybe its time to move?
> 
> Once it's legal here, people will probably still help the community. But prices will change alot if its coming from a random person and not a dispensary.
> 
> Maybe charge less? 35 for an eighth is about right here, in (£) though. I can imagine it being around 20-25 for an eighth if it was legal. But yeah man, 35 for ssdd is a good price. the time the shit takes to grow too lmao. i can feel your pain



I'm from Denver and we have med and rec weed. Good recreational weed (ie. What the majority of people will smoke) runs $35 - $60 / eighth after taxes. It is usually b- at best. 

Med is reasonable, but caregivers have the best quality/price. 

Edit per @MustangStudFarm my friends who just grow, myself included always have the best  most of them are caregivers 

Who else is going to grow for quality first, and yield second


Just my $0.02


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 11, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Who else is going to grow for quality first, and yield second


People that are not worried about selling weed!!! I dont let much go myself, but I also dont need the income...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 11, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Gotta hold of some wookie at a family gathering yesterday..
> Its now on my list..


Hey, was it you that showed me the "trim trays"? I think that it is time to get one for sure... I would also like to hear your version of Wookie. Sour Lavender???


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2016)

Got a couple GG#4/wookie15 (space monkey) just goes to flower, interested to see what wokie Looks like. Space Monkey seems vigorous and might just stink like a skunk I drug under my buddy's New Plymouth Duster long ago. Kind of did in the new car smell.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 11, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Got a couple GG#4/wookie15 (space monkey) just goes to flower, interested to see what wokie Looks like. Space Monkey seems vigorous and might just stink like a skunk I drug under my buddy's New Plymouth Duster long ago. Kind of did in the new car smell.


Road Kill Skunk??? You got me interested. I was already looking at the wookie crosses minus the GSC x's... 

I just sent in my 1st order for GLG last week. I thought that I got Boysenberry but I got Silver mnt again along with Black Raspberry and Strawberry moutan(GLG spelling).


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 11, 2016)

My Goji og came today, with 3 free Early bird regs from vashon.
James Bean came through fast as hell in the week of the 4th, and I paid with cash.
Time to pop some beans!


----------



## numberfour (Jul 11, 2016)

day 42

Goji OG


Tree Of Life, both plants


----------



## doniawon (Jul 11, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Hey, was it you that showed me the "trim trays"? I think that it is time to get one for sure... I would also like to hear your version of Wookie. Sour Lavender???


I did not post the trim trays. 
But the wookie was just top notch. My inlaws buy thr diamond shelf and are huge pot snobs.
The wookie was from a home grower n it blew away everything. I think they hid their jars when that came out.my big ass mothers milk finally putting on some meat


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jul 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I just gotta say this to some people that would get this shit... so anyone whos been to an AZ dispensary will surely understand
> 
> So my bud was outta cash(hesmy helper) so i tossed him an eigth to sell to one of his construction diggers(hes also a digger) told him dont let it got for anything over 35 cuz i dont F ppl,(and i dont sell aton) but i stand by, its fire smoke. It was ssdd.
> 
> So one guy he talked to said he didnt smoke anything that didnt come from a dispensary and proceeded to tell my bud that the best flower always comes from"professionals" and he only smokes from dispensaries . And i was like jeez, did he even look at the smoke. And he said NO. And im like WTF. I worked hard on that shit.lol. Fuck these guys that put their local dispensary over their local individual caregiver. I hope they start their own business , making shirtsor something so i can say sorry, i only buy my shit from Wal-Mart. Its made by professional people (foreign children)


When my wife and I are in the city we always stop by a few dispensaries to grab a few grams from each of what they say is their best... we always laugh at it!


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 11, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> When my wife and I are in the city we always stop by a few dispensaries to grab a few grams from each of what they say is their best... we always laugh at it!


Thank u. Although i have had some decent stuff in other states. But AZ had a serious quality issue in their dispensaries


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 11, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Got a couple GG#4/wookie15 (space monkey) just goes to flower, interested to see what wokie Looks like. Space Monkey seems vigorous and might just stink like a skunk I drug under my buddy's New Plymouth Duster long ago. Kind of did in the new car smell.


right you are. I got 2 space monkey in flower now and them and the other 5 I had in veg were super vigorous and damn they stunk up the house, still do. I got 1 looks like a female and 1 that's showing to be a herm because I see pistils up top but what seems to be a sack developing in the lowers. Its a gg4 cross so that's to be expected, I'm more upset about my male to female ratio


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 11, 2016)

Shootin some positive vibes towards @D_Urbmon . 

Seems like a good dude to me. 

Hope all is well.


----------



## CoralMafia (Jul 11, 2016)

Just picked up some more Bodhi gear,

Black Rasberry 
Cobra Lips
Sunshine 4 
Prayer Tower

Big thx to JamesBean


----------



## Bubbashine (Jul 12, 2016)

Anyone seen the tester list if so what are your picks? I'm hopping to get Congo Pine x Kashmir or GSC forum x SSDD!!!


----------



## limonene (Jul 12, 2016)

A pal is running some super silver temple seeds I gave him, I specifically told him they were only for souvenir purposes. Goddammit. Here they are on week 11 - might go 13 or 14 weeks. Suffered from some heat stress and other issues that were all avoidable if he'd only listened to me. I think there were 5 or 6 females, only 1 leans towards the temple, the rest are very nice,spicy and hazy. Remind me never to give a new grower a 13 week haze in the middle of summer lol, I really should know better.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 12, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Anyone seen the tester list if so what are your picks? I'm hopping to get Congo Pine x Kashmir or GSC forum x SSDD!!!


Yo bud. Pm me wat page thats on cuz i musy be missing it.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yo bud. Pm me wat page thats on cuz i musy be missing it.


Those look like the last tester crosses, but maybe not...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 12, 2016)

Well I thought destroying my crop outdoors would bum me out....but with all the inspections coming turns out it's better then lockup! Only have 1 goji...23 ssdd girls and 12 blueberry snows that haven't sexed yet....if I can't hide 36 plants from prying eyes then I might want to rethink my future plans eh?


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 12, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Those look like the last tester crosses, but maybe not...?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the gg4xssdd. 2 females.


----------



## Bubbashine (Jul 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yo bud. Pm me wat page thats on cuz i musy be missing it.


I just sent an email and was sent the list, it may well still be the last testers.


----------



## Bubbashine (Jul 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I got the gg4xssdd. 2 females.


Sent pm, my last tester run was Wookie cross... I had the Stardawg x Wookie, but I was unlucky & got all male.
* *


----------



## torontoke (Jul 12, 2016)

Seems like Mrs. B and or Ray are way behind I just got emailed the list all over again too.
Lots of awesome crosses to choose from


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 12, 2016)

Pinesoul (Gogi f2) X Wookie - Day 26


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 12, 2016)

You guys missed a pretty neat bonfire...diesel and kerosene hide the smell of burning plants pretty well...soo any suggestions on places to move if I can talk the old lady into leaving Ohio? Thinking Hotlanta but it got old hearing how the South really won the war... While I love the Cali scene I think @kmog33 would get tired of me dragging him to the bar all the time....and seriously where the hell is @D_Urbmon ?? Hope all is well with that cat!


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 12, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> You guys missed a pretty neat bonfire...diesel and kerosene hide the smell of burning plants pretty well...soo any suggestions on places to move if I can talk the old lady into leaving Ohio? Thinking Hotlanta but it got old hearing how the South really won the war... While I love the Cali scene I think @kmog33 would get tired of me dragging him to the bar all the time....and seriously where the hell is @D_Urbmon ?? Hope all is well with that cat!


No I'd be cool with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 12, 2016)

After mentioning it to the old lady she says urbmon probably got a new piece and is wearing it out.... my interpretation of her words


----------



## Bubbashine (Jul 12, 2016)

I sent D_Urbmon a message like a week ago and still haven't heard back, he normally always drops in or reply's to PM within a day... I also hope he's OK, he was talking about moving maybe he's getting stuff setback up.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 12, 2016)

Durb is in Alberta 
That whole province is in chaos since the fires.
Hopefully everything is ok with him and his fam


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 12, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> No I'd be cool with that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Move to NorCal. You can drag me to the bars nightly.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 12, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Move to NorCal. You can drag me to the bars nightly.


Sold!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 12, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Durb is in Alberta
> That whole province is in chaos since the fires.
> Hopefully everything is ok with him and his fam


I was not aware, thanks for that info homie!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 12, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> You guys missed a pretty neat bonfire...diesel and kerosene hide the smell of burning plants pretty well...soo any suggestions on places to move if I can talk the old lady into leaving Ohio? !



These days in the U S one city pretty much looks like every other city.







They all have McDonalds.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 12, 2016)

Bodhi hash.. n more chillin?, n the very hot sun we got today.  anyone use this stuff b fore?...
N yea, where the hell is da hrrb mon


----------



## doniawon (Jul 12, 2016)

Just wanted to say thank u to stray fox. 
Hope to b testing strayfox gear in the following months!!

As well as shoreline!! 

Can't wait. Ill b sitting on my bohdi packs for winter months!. Can't wait for all the amazingness!!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 12, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> These days in the U S one city pretty much looks like every other city.
> 
> They all have McDonalds.


haha my dogs favorite eats


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 12, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> After mentioning it to the old lady she says urbmon probably got a new piece and is wearing it out.... my interpretation of her words


Skinning cats??? That does keep a person busy lol...






For those that didnt get the joke, I am talking about pulling panties off!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jul 12, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> You guys missed a pretty neat bonfire...diesel and kerosene hide the smell of burning plants pretty well...soo any suggestions on places to move if I can talk the old lady into leaving Ohio? Thinking Hotlanta but it got old hearing how the South really won the war... While I love the Cali scene I think @kmog33 would get tired of me dragging him to the bar all the time....and seriously where the hell is @D_Urbmon ?? Hope all is well with that cat!


You know a lovely place? Chattanooga! That's where I'd like to be in the next year. Housing cost is low and your between 4 great cities with access to the entire south east. I'm from SC originally but have been stuck up here for the last 30 years, and would love to get closer to that environment. Oregon would be tits as well, but cost of living is crazy near the cities, that and fires. Not a fan of that mess!


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 12, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Right, I potted the Sunshine Daydream I received from Midweeksong. Most of the seeds never popped and just died/rotted. I have about 5 left of the pack with nice healthy roots the rest are pretty much dead.
> 
> They take a long time to pop the soil too,
> 
> ...


Man my ssdd was popped in the cup at 12 hr soak same with black lotus and purple wookie. All his gear I've tried has been superb.


----------



## mendokush (Jul 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I got the gg4xssdd. 2 females.


Cant wait to see how they turn out for you. I got the WiFi3 xSSDD, im running a little behind do to picking up bugs from a friend. I should have known better than to take a cut from his ass. Been bug free for about 3 weeks now, ill pop them this weekend


----------



## 0letdown (Jul 12, 2016)

*Hey all - Here is a Silver Mountain that I cut down tonight at day 65. She was quite frosty and had a very unique smell that I can't even describe, the yield was nothing to shake a stick at either. This is my first Appy pappy cross, but I really like this plant so I am going to pop more seeds of this strain and hopefully find another gem.
--- I remember someone in the forum mention Trim Bins, here is the one I purchased off Amazon for about $45. --- *


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 12, 2016)

Overkill?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoralMafia (Jul 13, 2016)

Well tonight was, THE night! 

  
Now the hard part, waiting for it to dry.lol
Oh the ladies are Solo Stash, Mothers Milk and wwxbb.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 13, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> Well tonight was, THE night!
> 
> View attachment 3731077 View attachment 3731078
> Now the hard part, waiting for it to dry.lol
> Oh the ladies are Solo Stash, Mothers Milk and wwxbb.


That's a good night. Beastly girls. [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 13, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> Well tonight was, THE night!
> 
> View attachment 3731077 View attachment 3731078
> Now the hard part, waiting for it to dry.lol
> Oh the ladies are Solo Stash, Mothers Milk and wwxbb.


Dang legit trees


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Overkill?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We will get along notoriously sir


----------



## CoralMafia (Jul 13, 2016)

Thx for the compliments all and yes sir we would definitely get along.lol 
Man it's so hard waking up to a explosion of aromas filling your nostrils. Damn hard life! Lol


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 13, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> Thx for the compliments all and yes sir we would definitely get along.lol
> Man it's so hard waking up to a explosion of aromas filling your nostrils. Damn hard life! Lol


The only aromas I get are from Franklins


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 13, 2016)

My goji og girls are entering their 6th week and are looking great. For those that have this girl in their stables how long does she normally take to finish out?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 13, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> My goji og girls are entering their 6th week and are looking great. For those that have this girl in their stables how long does she normally take to finish out?


I've ran a few, and they've all been 9-10 weeks after flip from seed; a few days less from clone.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 13, 2016)

Mid 60s by all the grows I have read buddy @MojoRizing


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 13, 2016)

Thank you gents. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 13, 2016)

Hey friends. I know this is the Bodhi thread so I don't mean to derail, but I know a lot of us got bad dog genetics with our glg Bodhi order. 

Would you pop "white dawg X long bottom leaf" or "SFV X long bottom leaf". Having trouble deciding!

If I did the sfv X lbl I could hit my sfv clone and make a BX?


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hey friends. I know this is the Bodhi thread so I don't mean to derail, but I know a lot of us got bad dog genetics with our glg Bodhi order.
> 
> Would you pop "white dawg X long bottom leaf" or "SFV X long bottom leaf". Having trouble deciding!
> 
> If I did the sfv X lbl I could hit my sfv clone and make a BX?


I got both so idc but id like to see the whitedawg


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 13, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Thank you gents. Patience is a virtue.


I dunno, found some of my best highs chopping in the 40s because of impatience


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hey friends. I know this is the Bodhi thread so I don't mean to derail, but I know a lot of us got bad dog genetics with our glg Bodhi order.
> 
> Would you pop "white dawg X long bottom leaf" or "SFV X long bottom leaf". Having trouble deciding!
> 
> If I did the sfv X lbl I could hit my sfv clone and make a BX?


I have a Bad Dog Genetics thread sir


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 13, 2016)

Like this post ONLY if u can vouch that ARCHIVE seeds are worth a go.
Thanx for the mini poll


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 13, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I dunno, found some of my best highs chopping in the 40s because of impatience


Lol I chopped a few branches off of my ssdd early to sample. Of course it was all for research purposes though to track taste changes during flowering and not because I was jonzing (yeah right)


----------



## doniawon (Jul 13, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> Thx for the compliments all and yes sir we would definitely get along.lol
> Man it's so hard waking up to a explosion of aromas filling your nostrils. Damn hard life! Lol


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Like this post ONLY if u can vouch that ARCHIVE seeds are worth a go.
> Thanx for the mini poll


Archive is legit ime. Haven't run any of their gear in over 8 years though, so can't speak on recently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Like this post ONLY if u can vouch that ARCHIVE seeds are worth a go.
> Thanx for the mini poll


Only ran three beans to get two fems of grape smuggler. Two similar phenos that both smelled and tasted awful. In the top 3 worst of all time.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 13, 2016)

Ran only archives face off og and kirkwood og. Both were excellent. 

Have a dosidos clone. See what that does.


----------



## A10 (Jul 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If I did the sfv X lbl I could hit my sfv clone and make a BX?


FWIW, SFV x LBL is already a SFV BX1. Longbottom Leaf is SFV OGK x Jack's Cleaner 2


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 13, 2016)

A10 said:


> FWIW, SFV x LBL is already a SFV BX1. Longbottom Leaf is SFV OGK x Jack's Cleaner 2


Oh yeah! Totally forgot the sfv in there already


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Like this post ONLY if u can vouch that ARCHIVE seeds are worth a go.
> Thanx for the mini poll


I'll let you know.


----------



## limonene (Jul 13, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> Well tonight was, THE night!
> 
> View attachment 3731077 View attachment 3731078
> Now the hard part, waiting for it to dry.lol
> Oh the ladies are Solo Stash, Mothers Milk and wwxbb.


Nice! They look beasty. If you happen to have any solos stash seeds for trade I have a decent selection I'm up for swapping.
 A friend of mine has been looking for the solos for a while


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 13, 2016)

limonene said:


> Nice! They look beasty. If you happen to have any solos stash seeds for trade I have a decent selection I'm up for swapping.
> View attachment 3731618 A friend of mine has been looking for the solos for a while


Holy bawls. That's a good stash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 13, 2016)

hi all. getting ready to harvest a girl tonight or tomorrow night along with one of her clones. i'll post pictures up of her if i get a chance. i'll be in a hurry because... 

you all know i was shutting things down for a bit for new carpet and my flower room has 19 days left before they all finish out. my son just asked if he (and his wife and kids) could move back home. (it would be his first time to come home.) um, yahoo and oh crap at the same time.  i normally run my SSDD at least nine weeks sometimes ten and if they move in at the end of the month (which i am assuming it would be because they'd need to get out of apartment) that leaves me with hardly any time to cut and dry them! do you all see my dilemma?!? i wonder if i should chop just a little early ... i think if i get at least eight weeks in, though a bit early, that should still be good? i'm worried i'm not going to have enough time to get them all into jars--do you think maybe i should chop them as soon as i know they are coming?

life. with two little girls (oh no, they've got a dog...) i'll never get new carpet now. 

ETA: i just had to add that it's great being able to talk to you all about growing. i have really enjoyed being able to share my Bodhi Sunshine Daydream grows with everyone! so thanks for listening because you all know i'm panicking regarding my final harvest of SSDD!!! 

ETA x2: One girl chopped (sort of, needs touched up) i'll have to do the clone tomorrow.
 


and now there is only one with a few clones left in there


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 14, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Lol I chopped a few branches off of my ssdd early to sample. Of course it was all for research purposes though to track taste changes during flowering and not because I was jonzing (yeah right)


I chop all my head stash early..I don't want those cbds muddying up my high! However I love the paranoia inducing effects


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 14, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> hi all. getting ready to harvest a girl tonight or tomorrow night along with one of her clones. i'll post pictures up of her if i get a chance. i'll be in a hurry because...
> 
> you all know i was shutting things down for a bit for new carpet and my flower room has 19 days left before they all finish out. my son just asked if he (and his wife and kids) could move back home. (it would be his first time to come home.) um, yahoo and oh crap at the same time.  i normally run my SSDD at least nine weeks sometimes ten and if they move in at the end of the month (which i am assuming it would be because they'd need to get out of apartment) that leaves me with hardly any time to cut and dry them! do you all see my dilemma?!? i wonder if i should chop just a little early ... i think if i get at least eight weeks in, though a bit early, that should still be good? i'm worried i'm not going to have enough time to get them all into jars--do you think maybe i should chop them as soon as i know they are coming?
> 
> ...


If it's only for your stash chopping a bit early won't be a big deal...yield is the only thing that will suffer...highs should be similar just a bit heavier and possibly more intense....and for what it's worth we all like talking about the green and also glad to see a lady as passionate about growing as some of us middle aged teenagers do


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 14, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> If it's only for your stash chopping a bit early won't be a big deal...yield is the only thing that will suffer...highs should be similar just a bit heavier and possibly more intense....and for what it's worth we all like talking about the green and also glad to see a lady as passionate about growing as some of us middle aged teenagers do


thanks i'm panicking just a bit.  it's been quite a while since i've chopped a girl early but i have on the SSDD and you're right - the smoke imo does seem to be different--early chop makes it less heavy ime, i think more energized on an early chop with SSDD. weight is definitely lost. on some phenos (bubba leaning because they usually are fine on weight/finish at that stage for me), i do chop earlier (eight instead of letting them go to nine) because it makes the SSDD less sleepy. as it seems that it is going to be my last harvest for a while, i would have liked to harvest it at the correct time and properly jar it all to end on a good note.

you're a "middle-aged" teenager?!? impressive. i don't think i could have sprouted one back then and kept it alive longer than a few weeks. getting to grow and checking it off my bucket list has been awesome. it will be missed. 





so i just decided that they'll all get chopped in eight days and that at least lets the one girl from seed finish at eight weeks as well as two clones-close enough. the last few clones will then get just under eight weeks-it will have to do-and that should work.  oh and on top of all this...i need to quit smoking to pass a test.  i should have quit smoking probably two weeks ago...but it's been crazy around here.


----------



## Bubbashine (Jul 14, 2016)

Just started hitting my Goji with PK 9-18, they got tall for 12/12 from seed.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 14, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> thanks i'm panicking just a bit.  it's been quite a while since i've chopped a girl early but i have on the SSDD and you're right - the smoke imo does seem to be different--early chop makes it less heavy ime, i think more energized on an early chop with SSDD. weight is definitely lost. on some phenos (bubba leaning because they usually are fine on weight/finish at that stage for me), i do chop earlier (eight instead of letting them go to nine) because it makes the SSDD less sleepy. as it seems that it is going to be my last harvest for a while, i would have liked to harvest it at the correct time and properly jar it all to end on a good note.
> 
> you're a "middle-aged" teenager?!? impressive. i don't think i could have sprouted one back then and kept it alive longer than a few weeks. getting to grow and checking it off my bucket list has been awesome. it will be missed.
> 
> ...


Is it just a whiz quiz?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 14, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> thanks i'm panicking just a bit.  it's been quite a while since i've chopped a girl early but i have on the SSDD and you're right - the smoke imo does seem to be different--early chop makes it less heavy ime, i think more energized on an early chop with SSDD. weight is definitely lost. on some phenos (bubba leaning because they usually are fine on weight/finish at that stage for me), i do chop earlier (eight instead of letting them go to nine) because it makes the SSDD less sleepy. as it seems that it is going to be my last harvest for a while, i would have liked to harvest it at the correct time and properly jar it all to end on a good note.
> 
> you're a "middle-aged" teenager?!? impressive. i don't think i could have sprouted one back then and kept it alive longer than a few weeks. getting to grow and checking it off my bucket list has been awesome. it will be missed.
> 
> ...


I would recommend the Wizzinator but that might seem odd when *you* pull a flaccid penis out of your zipper. 

Edit: it is 2016 though, so they may not bat an eyelash! lol


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 14, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I would recommend the Wizzinator but that might seem odd when *you* pull a flaccid penis out of your zipper.
> 
> Edit: it is 2016 though, so they may not bat an eyelash! lol


Ive used the fake urine for years. Worked everytime. In differstates including indiana. Amd the people NEVER actually test the temp, so as long as its warm


----------



## Just fooling (Jul 14, 2016)

I just had a friend get busted using fake urine he bought on the net. He is an engineer for csx, drives trains. Good job too. They gave him a break and he is going to rehab to keep his job. Rehab for pot, what a waste.

He used one of those fake penis things and I want to say powdered urine? But the specifics I'm unsure of. Just that he got caught becouse the lab said it wasn't piss. I haven't tried those myself.

Something bodhi related my super snow lotus are all doing fine and I was hoping to sex them in their three liter pots but are getting big. I likely will up pot them next week whether they are showing or not. All have 5-7 nodes. And even some smell in veg.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 14, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Ive used the fake urine for years. Worked everytime. In differstates including indiana. Amd the people NEVER actually test the temp, so as long as its warm


Fist bump for the fake urine and Indiana. I've experienced both. 

I always get the hand warmer thing with the fake pee and it gets it exactly to temperature.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 14, 2016)

Just fooling said:


> I just had a friend get busted using fake urine he bought on the net. He is an engineer for csx, drives trains. Good job too. They gave him a break and he is going to rehab to keep his job. Rehab for pot, what a waste.
> 
> He used one of those fake penis things and I want to say powdered urine? But the specifics I'm unsure of. Just that he got caught becouse the lab said it wasn't piss. I haven't tried those myself.
> 
> Something bodhi related my super snow lotus are all doing fine and I was hoping to sex them in their three liter pots but are getting big. I likely will up pot them next week whether they are showing or not. All have 5-7 nodes. And even some smell in veg.


Will note. Have never tried powdered. And only tried liquid form from head shop. Monke bizness and quick fix i think


----------



## CoralMafia (Jul 14, 2016)

So I just made a new purchase and now I'm like a damn kid waiting for Xmas!lol
Ahh what would make me act like that? Tadaaaa,


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 14, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> So I just made a new purchase and now I'm like a damn kid waiting for Xmas!lol
> Ahh what would make me act like that? Tadaaaa,
> View attachment 3732459


What is that contraption?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoralMafia (Jul 14, 2016)

That my friend is a closed loop BHO extractor


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 14, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> What is that contraption?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Closed loop extraction system. I used to make em  bho I'd guess (low pressure)


----------



## greywind (Jul 14, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> So I just made a new purchase and now I'm like a damn kid waiting for Xmas!lol
> Ahh what would make me act like that? Tadaaaa,
> View attachment 3732459


What are those running nowadays? I was sure hair straightener tech and rosin was going to kill the hydrocarbon market... I still think it will, along with "legalization" and "regulation" around the US. I still get down with some well made BHO, but I'd rather have rosin in my life. But to each their own. Enjoy the new toys. Cheers!


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 14, 2016)

greywind said:


> What are those running nowadays? I was sure hair straightener tech and rosin was going to kill the hydrocarbon market... I still think it will, along with "legalization" and "regulation" around the US. I still get down with some well made BHO, but I'd rather have rosin in my life. But to each their own. Enjoy the new toys. Cheers!


I second this. I want one now just because it's awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limonene (Jul 14, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> So I just made a new purchase and now I'm like a damn kid waiting for Xmas!lol
> Ahh what would make me act like that? Tadaaaa,
> View attachment 3732459


it reminds me of a swedish penis enlarging pump i, i mean a friend of mine, used to own.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 14, 2016)

So far 3 of my rku x ssdd testers were males. Hope one of the other 4 are females. I did take some pollen off one of the males though he stunk the place up and had great structure.


----------



## Just fooling (Jul 14, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> So I just made a new purchase and now I'm like a damn kid waiting for Xmas!lol
> Ahh what would make me act like that? Tadaaaa,
> View attachment 3732459


Man I'm getting old. To much technology for me. But I'd be happy to smoke it up.


----------



## CoralMafia (Jul 14, 2016)

The one in the pic is around 2- 3k depending on the extra add ons. As far as rosin tech goes I'm sure it has its place it's just not practical to do large amounts but like you say it takes all types.


----------



## Slimjimham (Jul 14, 2016)

If you know someone that runs co2, this along with rosin is the way to go. Everything in pic is made with co2 extraction... I've got a buddy with some serious equipment ha


----------



## CoralMafia (Jul 14, 2016)

Yeah eventually I'll get the co2 models but 10- 15k is above my budget for now maybe after a few BHO runs.......


----------



## Slimjimham (Jul 14, 2016)

@CoralMafia this was extracted with an apeks super critical machine. Extractor costs 150k not including all the fancy lab gear to further process the raw oil that comes from the extractor. Prob around 170k for the setup :0

...maybe over 200,000


----------



## CoralMafia (Jul 14, 2016)

Yeah there are some that are insanely high priced but you can get a good supercritical machine for 15k that will do the same as the big boys just different scale


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 14, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Is it just a whiz quiz?


yes. i'm seriously considering subbing for the first time. only concern is keeping it at temperature...


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 14, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I would recommend the Wizzinator but that might seem odd when *you* pull a flaccid penis out of your zipper.
> 
> Edit: it is 2016 though, so they may not bat an eyelash! lol


i have seriously considered it.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 14, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> yes. i'm seriously considering subbing for the first time. only concern is keeping it at temperature...


Hand warmer packet and tape on fish tank thermometer...  that was years ago though...


----------



## CoralMafia (Jul 15, 2016)

Get agent x from Doc green it comes 2ith temp warmer and 3 oz of unisex urine. Used it about a 100 times for felony Probation a couple years back worked every time


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 15, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> yes. i'm seriously considering subbing for the first time. only concern is keeping it at temperature...


I have used the Quick Fix fake pee bottles from Urineluck.....never failed and used it a doz times


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 15, 2016)

limonene said:


> it reminds me of a swedish penis enlarging pump i, i mean a friend of mine, used to own.


Please don't tell people I have a pump sir!


----------



## lio lacidem (Jul 15, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> The one in the pic is around 2- 3k depending on the extra add ons. As far as rosin tech goes I'm sure it has its place it's just not practical to do large amounts but like you say it takes all types.


You can definately do large rosin runs. Just takes a larger press


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 15, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> Get agent x from Doc green it comes 2ith temp warmer and 3 oz of unisex urine. Used it about a 100 times for felony Probation a couple years back worked every time


I've used quick fix a bunch of times synthetic urine. They now include urea crystals. Make sure it's the new version.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 15, 2016)

These Space Monkeys seem more like gibbons than half Gorilla! Liking to stretch out a bit early in flower. They are very pungent when touched. Leaves look about 50/50 hybrid. Branches, I hope, will gain some strength. Cobra Lips at 3 wks is somewhat more squat but good branching and strong stems making blossoms, low odor right now.

Anyone done these strains? Got some Secret Chief just out of the dirt also. Having fun here.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 15, 2016)

I saw that and found the video. 

https://youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=dP9Wp6QVbsk

I watched the whole thing... [emoji24]







Sooooooo high [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Jul 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I saw that and found the video.
> 
> https://youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=dP9Wp6QVbsk
> 
> ...


another reason im glad we won the war!...if they had we would probably have to listen to that all day in the salt mines?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I saw that and found the video.
> 
> https://youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=dP9Wp6QVbsk
> 
> ...


Wtf?!?! I died everytime they whistled


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 15, 2016)

greencropper said:


> another reason im glad we won the war!...if they had we would probably have to listen to that all day in the salt mines?


You've got the wrong Germans - those wieners ain't made for combat.

But _these cats _are an entirely different beast...with an entirely different whistle. The bombs delivered at the end.....and if your volume is not set on at least 11, you're doing it wrong. 






*Man....I gotta get up and smash something !*


----------



## greencropper (Jul 15, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> You've got the wrong Germans - those wieners ain't made for combat.
> 
> But _these cats _are an entirely different beast...with an entirely different whistle. The bombs delivered at the end.....and if your volume is not set on at least 11, you're doing it wrong.
> 
> ...


yeahh i rather rammstein than the alpine boys..get down in the salt mine.. bit of air guitar with the pick!


----------



## Nu-Be (Jul 15, 2016)

Popped 6 Bad Dog Genetics GG4 x LBL due to the interest in this thread. Thanks! Also popped 6 of Bodhi's Barefoot Doc - my special lady friend wants to make some creams, salves, and lotions.

Day 30 of veg for these 10 Cobra Lips



They're definitely loving the living organic soil mix I've had cooking for several months. Nothing but lush green and explosive growth. Roots are already out of the new 1gal pots after a week:



Might have to build the SIPs this weekend. Woohoo!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 15, 2016)

I have read that Bodhi beaners are a cult. investigating.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Jul 15, 2016)

Purple Wookie 

 

Got 10 purple wookie seeds starting to germinate. Very excited. Have been sitting on these for a few weeks waiting for some space to free up. The purple unicorn f2 x wookie #15 sounds like a great mix. Can anyone give me some info on this plant? What's it like to grow? 

ThanKS


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 15, 2016)

hillbill said:


> I have read that Bodhi beaners are a cult. investigating.


Not a cult, friend

Just a bunch of pure hearted journey seekers who one day hope to be enveloped by the warmth and glow of a beautiful sticky plant. 

Please come to our meeting on Thursday. We call them festivals. Im sure u will agree with us, quit ur job, donate as much as u can to recieve a chance at glory. Its totally worth it. 

Did i say its not a cult. Its not.

Seriously.


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 15, 2016)

budLIFE60 said:


> Purple Wookie
> 
> View attachment 3733330
> 
> ...


Mine are still babies but vigorous as all hell. The wookie seems to be a solid male in my opinion. Have silver mountain and space monkey with the fuzz and lando's stash on the way. You can never go wrong with Bodhi's gear.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jul 16, 2016)

Bodhis jungle spice. One hanging, 2 with another week or so left.


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 16, 2016)

Steelheader3430 said:


> View attachment 3733814 View attachment 3733815 View attachment 3733816 Bodhis jungle spice. One hanging, 2 with another week or so left.


Those are some beauties.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jul 16, 2016)

hillbill said:


> These Space Monkeys seem more like gibbons than half Gorilla! Liking to stretch out a bit early in flower. They are very pungent when touched. Leaves look about 50/50 hybrid. Branches, I hope, will gain some strength. Cobra Lips at 3 wks is somewhat more squat but good branching and strong stems making blossoms, low odor right now.
> 
> Anyone done these strains? Got some Secret Chief just out of the dirt also. Having fun here.


I'm about to do a run of space monkey as soon as I get off my lazy ass and setup the room for them. Yours sound lavender /wookie leaning. When you say pungent can you make out any definitive smells? GG4 was one of the most mundane looking "elites" I've sampled, but I be damned if it didn't blow like a champ!


----------



## doniawon (Jul 16, 2016)

Larry lotus


----------



## kindnug (Jul 16, 2016)

I like the way the leaves stick far out of the bud, should be easy to trim.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 16, 2016)

Dreadbread? Any info on this one. Cant find much on the web


----------



## limonene (Jul 16, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Dreadbread? Any info on this one. Cant find much on the web


someone put something on the stax Bodhi thread quite a while back, pretty sure they loved it.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 16, 2016)

Space Monkeys day 14 since flip 

Smells range from a light fruity chem to straight sour chem that tickles the nostrils. the other 5 males had the same smell profiles. But male #4 is the most pungent, with a fresh raspberry and chem smell...literally makesmy mouth water lolI kept his clone for f2ing with my best female in the first pic.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 16, 2016)

Someone mentioned germination problems with SSDD? I just got 10 for 12, I opened a 2nd pack to get the last seed lol... They def have vigor! They are 2x the size of the Crockett's Tangie next to it on the left. 

The lights just came on so they are just waking up! a little droopy


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 16, 2016)

Gogi X ssdd.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillbill (Jul 16, 2016)

Some people must have so much better noses than I. Blueberries or cherries, fuel or chem, bubble gum or lemon and on and on. About as far as I get is hashy skunky maybe pine. But all these subtle nuances make me feel ignorant or something.

Most of the time when I open a jar I am hit with a strong and strangely familiar aroma that is just beyond my ability to remember or describe it. Very dejevu evoking. Maybe my nose isn't all that good, seems plenty big and I have been called "Nosey" though.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 16, 2016)

My 12 Goji germinated in less than 36 hours, and popped out of the soil in like 8 hours! Holy shitballs, that seems fast.
Vigorous fuckers!
Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> My 12 Goji germinated in less than 36 hours, and popped out of the soil in like 8 hours! Holy shitballs, that seems fast.
> Vigorous fuckers!
> Anyone else experience this?


Dats Bodhi's fire.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Dats Bodhi's fire.


Fuck, I guess I'm in for a ride!


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 16, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Some people must have so much better noses than I. Blueberries or cherries, fuel or chem, bubble gum or lemon and on and on. About as far as I get is hashy skunky maybe pine. But all these subtle nuances make me feel ignorant or something.
> 
> Most of the time when I open a jar I am hit with a strong and strangely familiar aroma that is just beyond my ability to remember or describe it. Very dejevu evoking. Maybe my nose isn't all that good, seems plenty big and I have been called "Nosey" though.


Smoke cigarettes? That will deaden olfactory senses just as much as any previous facial injury can. Some just have heightened sensory perception....but if you are running Bodhi gear, odds are you have fire anyways


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 16, 2016)

Any opinions on top dawg seeds. 200 a pack is quite a bit, especially when Bodhi's are 70 a pack and some kick ass genetics. Gonna grab some brothers Grimm Rosetta Stone when it's back in stock for 150. I can see swinging that cause those dudes made a whole lot of other people wealthy. But 200 that shit better trim itself.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> My 12 Goji germinated in less than 36 hours, and popped out of the soil in like 8 hours! Holy shitballs, that seems fast.
> Vigorous fuckers!
> Anyone else experience this?


Dude, I feel like my SSDD is stretching too much for the little pots! I gave them a light tea brew and now I am affraid that they are going to start tipping over. I am thinking about switching my pots to something smaller, my friend uses toliet paper tubes and it is a lot like a deeper jiffy puck. Get them into a bigger pot sooner without having to un-pot them. It scares me having to transplant such tall and lanky plants... 

Sorry for rambling, I am still figuring out a few things and just talking about it. I figured that it was a seed thread, why not share germination techniques? I use FoxFarm's "Light Warrior" for starting seeds, and it does great, but it does not have nutrients to run a 6'' pot like I am!!!


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 16, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Dude, I feel like my SSDD is stretching too much for the little pots! I gave them a light tea brew and now I am affraid that they are going to start tipping over. I am thinking about switching my pots to something smaller, my friend uses toliet paper tubes and it is a lot like a deeper jiffy puck. Get them into a bigger pot sooner without having to un-pot them. It scares me having to transplant such tall and lanky plants...
> 
> Sorry for rambling, I am still figuring out a few things and just talking about it. I figured that it was a seed thread, why not share germination techniques? I use FoxFarm's "Light Warrior" for starting seeds, and it does great, but it does not have nutrients to run a 6'' pot like I am!!!


Up pot if you can and bury the stem I've got four that went crazy on stretch I fell ya lol.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 16, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> Smoke cigarettes? That will deaden olfactory senses just as much as any previous facial injury can. Some just have heightened sensory perception....but if you are running Bodhi gear, odds are you have fire anyways


Fractured skull-2
Broken nose-1
Diagnosed concussion-3


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 16, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Dude, I feel like my SSDD is stretching too much for the little pots! I gave them a light tea brew and now I am affraid that they are going to start tipping over. I am thinking about switching my pots to something smaller, my friend uses toliet paper tubes and it is a lot like a deeper jiffy puck. Get them into a bigger pot sooner without having to un-pot them. It scares me having to transplant such tall and lanky plants...
> 
> Sorry for rambling, I am still figuring out a few things and just talking about it. I figured that it was a seed thread, why not share germination techniques? I use FoxFarm's "Light Warrior" for starting seeds, and it does great, but it does not have nutrients to run a 6'' pot like I am!!!


Nevermind in flower not a good idea lol was way too high to give advice.


----------



## GreenSanta (Jul 16, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Some people must have so much better noses than I. Blueberries or cherries, fuel or chem, bubble gum or lemon and on and on. About as far as I get is hashy skunky maybe pine. But all these subtle nuances make me feel ignorant or something.
> 
> Most of the time when I open a jar I am hit with a strong and strangely familiar aroma that is just beyond my ability to remember or describe it. Very dejevu evoking. Maybe my nose isn't all that good, seems plenty big and I have been called "Nosey" though.


keep growing it, you will get there... I have very bad sense of smell, trust me, when someone says grapefruit weed, its undeniably grapefruity, it doesnt mean all the plants will smell grapefruity but the right phenos will be outstanding undeniable grapefruit smell... another thing you can do is switch to organic if you have not done already, it really helps bring more terps, the other thing is dry and cure but generally, you ll know as you chop the plant...

I ve grown so many plants from seeds from so many different strains and it is true often time it just smells like weed, hash ... but there a lot of phenos and varieties that have amazing fruity smell, anyone smelling the good ones will be able to tell without a doubt, if the smell is subtle, keep searching.

So far, over the years, I have found plants smelling all kinds of smell I had never smelled before but also I have had a lot of fuelly, dieselly, banana, blueberry, a lot of coffee smelling/tasting strains, mango, pineapple, pina-collada, anise, pine, lemon, grapefruit... I am still on the hunt for a strawberry smelly strain, a more piney, a more lemony... I think I have had some of the closest to grapefruit as you can get... it's really endless, what I like though is every once in a while you get those strains that smell so good but you can't tell what they smell like.

have fun.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 17, 2016)

9 years organic and love my goodies, but as far as separating the aromas, I'm helpless. I open a jar and I can smell incredible strong scent. I just can't describe it, yet I know various strains and even individual plants smell different from each other. I can smell that they are, I just find it impossible to identify it.

Often I open a jar and am so overwhelmed I take several deep smelling breaths and my nose would love to crawl right in it. But identifying it lies just beyond my grasp. Many times reminding me of something and very captivating. Been going on for years.

I do have some c99 that smells like mixed fruit that has begun to go bad. Can't even take it around people with noses.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 17, 2016)

hillbill said:


> 9 years organic and love my goodies, but as far as separating the aromas, I'm helpless. I open a jar and I can smell incredible strong scent. I just can't describe it, yet I know various strains and even individual plants smell different from each other. I can smell that they are, I just find it impossible to identify it.
> 
> Often I open a jar and am so overwhelmed I take several deep smelling breaths and my nose would love to crawl right in it. But identifying it lies just beyond my grasp. Many times reminding me of something and very captivating. Been going on for years.
> 
> I do have some c99 that smells like mixed fruit that has begun to go bad. Can't even take it around people with noses.


Smoking cigarettes cant help. But my grow nose has developed over each and every smell. Doin the best my brain can muster to any likeness from one smoke to the next and to try tobtell if i smell anything similar. And over time u start to see the same words brought up from people, spicy (more specific cinnamon, cardomon, cumin or pepper) or woodsy (barklike or mossy musky but with foresty pine needle smells of light menthol) dark tastes, (like roasted coffee and dark chocolate tastes that border the hashy rich flavor and full smell. But often the smells do overalap. But it helps on preferences.

I love the creamy feminine vanilla menthol pine from pure kushes, and the dark coffee rich dense bubba and deep indica kushes. And some strains start becoming hallmarks


----------



## GreenSanta (Jul 17, 2016)

I hate it when the smell is offensive, like dirty socks, dog shit... I have grown many over the years, the worst and is when you chop a nasty smelling plant and you know there are many more to chop in the coming weeks of the same batch of seeds. I have a cross I made I was so excited about and the outcome was shite.... I started many seeds because I thought I was going to find the holy grail for sure lol... I find now if I stick to the fruitier strains I am not disappointed as often. Its all about smell and terps for me now, I like a bit of yield but I am not greedy. To get back to bodhi, I have my dragon fruit hanging, not smelling the fruits or lemon, at all!!, but I do have at least another female somewhere... also bag appeal is fire so I am still happy with it. Not a re-vegger.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 17, 2016)

Have a couple space monkeys that are getting stronger branches and gush some kind of skunky odor if you even look at them cross-eyed. No trouble smelling it. Got a little older cobra lips that is not that way.

One of the monkeys has some alternating and some even budded branches and those branches are also stiffer and thicker indica lookin'. These monkeys are becoming faster growing very quickly in flower. The branches have firmed up in the last two days.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jul 17, 2016)

I've been struggling to leave my space monkeys in the pack. Latest bean pop was strange brew. Looking for some bigger yield than I've been getting with ssdd.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 17, 2016)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I've been struggling to leave my space monkeys in the pack. Latest bean pop was strange brew. Looking for some bigger yield than I've been getting with ssdd.


What size pot you runnin those ssdd's in steel?

Kinda counter-intuitive, but my yield went WAY up with mine when I put it in a smaller container. Almost like it yields better when it's able to fill the bucket up with roots. The plant got twice as big in the smaller container with the same veg time.

I dunno. Something to think about


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 17, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> What size pot you runnin those ssdd's in steel?
> 
> Kinda counter-intuitive, but my yield went WAY up with mine when I put it in a smaller container. Almost like it yields better when it's able to fill the bucket up with roots. The plant got twice as big in the smaller container with the same veg time.
> 
> I dunno. Something to think about


Huh interesting. I took clones and just put the moms on number 5s to sex and flower em to see about keepers. Usually I'll roll 10-15 gallon pots depending on space. Since I got bit with this bodhi bug my space is at a premium. Something to watch on my clone run. Thanks Stowandgrow


----------



## numberfour (Jul 17, 2016)

Tree of Life's, day 48, two very different leaning phenos
 

#1
 

#2
 

Finally topped the 10x Fat cherry x SSDD testers...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 17, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Huh interesting. I took clones and just put the moms on number 5s to sex and flower em to see about keepers. Usually I'll roll 10-15 gallon pots depending on space. Since I got bit with this bodhi bug my space is at a premium. Something to watch on my clone run. Thanks Stowandgrow


I usually run 10 gallon buckets, but I was getting low on soil at the time and decided to toss a few ssdd's in 5 gallon buckets instead and was pleasantly surprised by the yield. Dumb luck, but it worked out great!


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 17, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I usually run 10 gallon buckets, but I was getting low on soil at the time and decided to toss a few ssdd's in 5 gallon buckets instead and was pleasantly surprised by the yield. Dumb luck, but it worked out great!


Ha nice one of those things you're dreading and you come out better for it. Gotta love that.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 17, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I usually run 10 gallon buckets, but I was getting low on soil at the time and decided to toss a few ssdd's in 5 gallon buckets instead and was pleasantly surprised by the yield. Dumb luck, but it worked out great!


That's a great tip on the SSDD @st0wandgrow !


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 17, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Nevermind in flower not a good idea lol was way too high to give advice.


No, you are right. I do need to bury them, they will end up in 8gal pots soon.

Damn, that was before I saw Stow's comment... I have 5,7, and 8 gallon pots to work with but my 8gal are square and brand new!!!


GreenSanta said:


> I have my dragon fruit hanging, not smelling the fruits or lemon, at


I would like to hear more about dragon fruit, dont hear much about it. I just got my seed pack of it the other day, along with black raspberry and another silver mnt... Silver mnt is a good one and I might run the 2 side by side, they are both SSH crosses...

I have been letting my wife pick packs and help choose what packs get planted next... Suprisingly, she wants the Prayer Tower sativa to get popped next. She loves the fruity sativas!


Does anyone know if the Dragon's Blood trait is something special??? I have seen bodhi mention it before, but I dont know much about it...


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 17, 2016)

These will be joining Dank Zappa outdoors.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 17, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Finding good help is damn near impossible for me. I never foresaw this prob. Thot it would be easy af to get someone to help me grow WEED!! Chill job + smoke 24/7. Nooooope. Prob been the biggest obstacle for me. I still dnt get it. If i wasnt workin, n someone asked me if i wanted to help em grow, id be like HELL YA!! But i guess thats why im a grower haha!! Wait, Someone did ask me that, it was myself! N i said, HELL YA!!


People want to act like they help and want to get paid over-time for nothing!!! I learned to be more efficient instead... People looking for hand-outs need to at least bring me a fucking bag of leaves/grass for my compost!


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 17, 2016)

Stardawg guava x ssdd tester


----------



## doniawon (Jul 17, 2016)

I got the wookie!!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jul 17, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> What size pot you runnin those ssdd's in steel?
> 
> Kinda counter-intuitive, but my yield went WAY up with mine when I put it in a smaller container. Almost like it yields better when it's able to fill the bucket up with roots. The plant got twice as big in the smaller container with the same veg time.
> 
> I dunno. Something to think about


Single cola clones in a 3 gal. My keeper just needs a 6 month veg time. Lol. I got stoned a few days ago. First time in 6 months. 2 hits of ssdd and I didn't like it. Maybe I've grown out of getting stoned. Maybe the shits just too powerful for me. Either way I was quite uncomfortable with myself.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jul 17, 2016)

I love dahlias.


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 17, 2016)

A little 25 day in to flower shot just on my phone.nothing to good


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 17, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> A little 25 day in to flower shot just on my phone.nothing to good


Ssdd sorry lol


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 17, 2016)

three of these are goji


----------



## skinny510 (Jul 18, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> These will be joining Dank Zappa outdoors.
> View attachment 3734716


Have you posted pics of the DZ yet? Sorry, haven't been paying attention to the thread very carefully as of late.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 18, 2016)

skinny510 said:


> Have you posted pics of the DZ yet? Sorry, haven't been paying attention to the thread very carefully as of late.


Not yet


----------



## jtp92 (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm growing angelica and 2 of the plants have the lemon pheno they smell so much like lemons its like putting your nose right in a sliced lemon can't wait to taste it happy growing everyone


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 18, 2016)

Anyone read this description of snow lotus yet? 

https://www.allbud.com/marijuana-strains/indica-dominant-hybrid/snow-lotus

Anyone know how accurate it is? 
I ask because i have a Buddha's Hand in flower and Im really hoping for a frosty snow lotus leaner. I have 3 left to pop after gifting some to a friend but i wont have the space to run them for a while so I hope she's a good one.


----------



## RootzGemini (Jul 18, 2016)

It's been a rough start of a summer. Bc of life, I had to give away ladies that I never got to see bud. It's trivial compared to what many people are going through, but it eats away at me, I'll get over it, but I'm sure someone out there understands.

So blah blah blah, I got cuts back of a couple (not my damn silver mountain), and kept my runt of dank sinatra bc she turned out to be female. After ten males I really didn't care about my situation, I need to see this bud. I wish this thing would grow faster, anyone have luck with indica runts? It's crazy, it wants to grow roots all the way up the stem, it just doesn't want to grow tall. I did pinch her stem a while back to force clones, maybe dank doesn't like this.... leaves galore.

This was my first real attempt at harvesting pollen. It was a pleasant learning experience, truly. I just want to brush a few outdoor plants when the time comes and give away seeds, so my friends can learn and have good genetics, instead of me making clones for everyone (the pump isn't free, but their clones are). So here is my lil ssdd male in a tiny pot. This plant along with my goji male had mites, but I managed the problem to an extent (I just wanted pollen )....Shit camera, ghetto back drop, judge me.... much love and respect to all the contributers here.


----------



## RootzGemini (Jul 18, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Anyone read this description of snow lotus yet?
> 
> https://www.allbud.com/marijuana-strains/indica-dominant-hybrid/snow-lotus
> 
> ...


I can say for sure that this describes the high I obtained from the sativa dream lotus I had.


----------



## RootzGemini (Jul 18, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I usually run 10 gallon buckets, but I was getting low on soil at the time and decided to toss a few ssdd's in 5 gallon buckets instead and was pleasantly surprised by the yield. Dumb luck, but it worked out great!


That's very interesting st0w. In 2012 slash 13 in this thread everyone said to make sure you had 3 gal pots for bodhi plants. My male that is like 3 ft tall of ssdd, and it's maybe 3/4 the way filled up with soil in the 1 gal, I was very nervous about growth. It looks unfazed. I will try something smaller along with my reg size pot for the ssdd female when I get a round in


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 18, 2016)

And it continues. Fuzz, silver mountain, space monkey, and some lando's. With another drop in two weeks my seed addiction has surpassed my Pokemon go addiction. Nooo. If it wasn't for limonene sexy ass silver mountain photos lol. I would have got some goji but waiting on the raz now.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jul 18, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> What size pot you runnin those ssdd's in steel?
> 
> Kinda counter-intuitive, but my yield went WAY up with mine when I put it in a smaller container. Almost like it yields better when it's able to fill the bucket up with roots. The plant got twice as big in the smaller container with the same veg time.
> 
> I dunno. Something to think about


I can kinda make sense of that in my head actually. I'm micro and started out only using 5 gallon pots. And I cut my teeth on autos. So I had these small plants growing in a relatively large bucket and the roots rarely filled the bucket. So, I dropped down to 3 gallon, now 2.

And have moved into fems and now regs. Very short veg like a week old seedling then 12/12. Maybe 250 watts or so of light for a couple(intended) plants. Short fast plants and decent yield is My goal. Purely personal. DANK always.

The one thing I noticed is, the roots fill out the smaller bucket nicely. My last grow(reg), was a perfectly proportioned plant everything relative from the roots, to the main stem, bud, leaf etc. It was a perfectly healthy looking little mature plant that went fast to harvest.

My theory. Smaller bucket, shorter veg, roots fill the bucket faster, still during flower after a shorter veg. Triggers the plant is ready to get to harvest. Then all the energy of the plant goes into the bud. Whereas with a larger pot, all other conditions relative, the energy is shared sense the plant is growing and still has room for rooting at the same time. Just a theory. But, it works perfectly in my micro. Fast and dank.

After all. If you're only running 250ish watts, why would you need 20 gallon pots for 2 plants? On the other hand, why grow 1 plant in a 2 gallon pot if you have 1000 watts of light? Yeah people grow trees like this with a long veg just saying, you would do better in a larger pot for that. You might be wasting something. Light(watts) or medium. So everything is relative to the other. Lights, pot size, veg time, space, height, etc.

This is indica tho. Sativa doms are kinda different.

Just a theory.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 19, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I got the wookie!!View attachment 3734896


Is this wookie #15? if so, it looks like my Space Monkey #5


----------



## doniawon (Jul 19, 2016)

I got it from a middle man. 
He asked if I wanted foco cough, ogre. Mammoth, gdp or wookie.

I grabbed wookie.
So not sure?. I'm trying to get another wookie from my inlaws, because I saw the finished product. But the one I got is legit.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 19, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> I can kinda make sense of that in my head actually. I'm micro and started out only using 5 gallon pots. And I cut my teeth on autos. So I had these small plants growing in a relatively large bucket and the roots rarely filled the bucket. So, I dropped down to 3 gallon, now 2.
> 
> And have moved into fems and now regs. Very short veg like a week old seedling then 12/12. Maybe 250 watts or so of light for a couple(intended) plants. Short fast plants and decent yield is My goal. Purely personal. DANK always.
> 
> ...


I agree w this^^
Stowandgrow, I agree also

Hate big pots n trees indoor. Love my 2 gals n shortys


----------



## skinny510 (Jul 19, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Not yet


Would love to see some if you got 'em!


----------



## skinny510 (Jul 19, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> It's been a rough start of a summer. Bc of life, I had to give away ladies that I never got to see bud. It's trivial compared to what many people are going through, but it eats away at me, I'll get over it, but I'm sure someone out there understands.
> 
> So blah blah blah, I got cuts back of a couple (not my damn silver mountain), and kept my runt of dank sinatra bc she turned out to be female. After ten males I really didn't care about my situation, I need to see this bud. I wish this thing would grow faster, anyone have luck with indica runts? It's crazy, it wants to grow roots all the way up the stem, it just doesn't want to grow tall. I did pinch her stem a while back to force clones, maybe dank doesn't like this.... leaves galore.
> 
> ...


Life is tough. Hang in there Rootz! 

I just made a big move and gave up my ladies too. And then the worst part, I don't think my new place is safe enough to grow. Still seeing how things go here. Oh well, that's my sob story


----------



## doniawon (Jul 19, 2016)

Jabba's stashblue hpmothers milklotus larry. I wish I kept this one. I would take it over jabbas and bhp. harvesting today need the room!


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 19, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Jabba's stashView attachment 3736276blue hpView attachment 3736277mothers milkView attachment 3736278lotus larry. I wish I kept this one. I would take it over jabbas and bhp. View attachment 3736281harvesting today need the room!


What about re vegging that Larry. Never done it myself, but you might be able to salvage it


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 19, 2016)

Holy fuck, check out what I found next to my compost pile!!!


----------



## doniawon (Jul 19, 2016)

Cezirkush said:


> What about re vegging that Larry. Never done it myself, but you might be able to salvage it


Its a pain n the balls n I have testers going, n also a lot of bohdi for me to rin through. 
So it goes on my runner up list..she's like #10 so maybe next year ill try again.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 19, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Holy fuck, check out what I found next to my compost pile!!!View attachment 3736353


Beautiful


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 19, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Holy fuck, check out what I found next to my compost pile!!!View attachment 3736353


Just another reason to love hydro.


----------



## GreenSanta (Jul 19, 2016)

Does Bodhi work his lines? Like, I use a random male dragon fruit on a random but decent female dragon fruit, now I know this lack of selection does not help improve the genetics but I just wanted to make seeds in case it was going to be special.... are those seeds f1,f2 or f3? I assume bodhi does t work his lines but I don't know....


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 19, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Does Bodhi work his lines? Like, I use a random male dragon fruit on a random but decent female dragon fruit, now I know this lack of selection does not help improve the genetics but I just wanted to make seeds in case it was going to be special.... are those seeds f1,f2 or f3? I assume bodhi does t work his lines but I don't know....


Idk exactly wat u mean by work, but he grows his own seeds sometimes and sometimes breeds his own crosses. He also aquires many clone only strains and does landrace collections.


----------



## GreenSanta (Jul 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Idk exactly wat u mean by work, but he grows his own seeds sometimes and sometimes breeds his own crosses. He also aquires many clone only strains and does landrace collections.


I mean did he do (oldsog ssh X skylotus) X (oldsog ssh X skylotus) or did he simply do oldsog SSH X skylotus... ?


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 19, 2016)

Anyone know wat the next bodhi drop is, i heard 3 flavs, amd some bubbashine x kashmir


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 19, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> I mean did he do (oldsog ssh X skylotus) X (oldsog ssh X skylotus) or did he simply do oldsog SSH X skylotus... ?


The Dragonfruit i think is ssh x snow lotus , and yes he made f1, which is female ssh x male snow lotus. 
I dont belive he made dragonfruit f2 or (ssh x snow lotus) x (ssh x snow lotus)


----------



## GreenSanta (Jul 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> The Dragonfruit i think is ssh x snow lotus , and yes he made f1, which is female ssh x male snow lotus.
> I dont belive he made dragonfruit f2 or (ssh x snow lotus) x (ssh x snow lotus)


That's what I'm thinking.. and u are correct I meant snow lotus...


----------



## mendokush (Jul 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anyone know wat the next bodhi drop is, i heard 3 flavs, amd some bubbashine x kashmir


Pipeline hashplant x 88g13hp, lazy lightning, lavender jack (jack x wookie), headband x wookie, headband x cheechwizard and more lemon g x 88g13hp.... SVOC has all of them and Incanlama has most.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 20, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> This one is extremely lemon, and potent.
> 
> Lemon Goji
> 
> ...


It was kind of hard to find one of your pics
  
I was going to wait until my Beaver matured before I took a pic of it, but what the hell


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 20, 2016)

Here is my transplanted SSDD/Tangie with some Beaver clones in the middle... I missed out on Satsuma and any other Cali-O cross that Bodhi had, so I got tangie. 

I recently let go of some of my other strains to make room for more seed packs. Prayer Tower sativa and Black Raspberry are on deck. I think that I will use the toilet paper tubes to germinate next time. You gotta love the hippies for sharing thier methods! 
 


I had one of these in my drive-way, I didnt hang out long enough to see if the "red is on black" or "red is on yellow" and he didnt hang out long enough for me to get my shovel and camera.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 20, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Here is my transplanted SSDD/Tangie with some Beaver clones in the middle... I missed out on Satsuma and any other Cali-O cross that Bodhi had, so I got tangie.
> 
> I recently let go of some of my other strains to make room for more seed packs. Prayer Tower sativa and Black Raspberry are on deck. I think that I will use the toilet paper tubes to germinate next time. You gotta love the hippies for sharing thier methods!
> View attachment 3736856
> ...


Stay off that coral snake
And some orange wookie and orange ssdd may come out ifn u keep ur eye open


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2016)

Red on yellow
Kill a fellow
Space monkeys are growing extremely fast. These are big vigorous plants, more sativa lookin' than I expected but given more than 1 1/2 gallon pots, they would get very big. I LST and these will be fun. Smell easing 10 days after flip.


----------



## joeypotseed (Jul 20, 2016)

I've been watering all of my girls with my bubble hash water and they seem to be absolutely loving it. Anybody else do the same? Would anyone happen to know if there is too much nitrogen in the water and not enough phosphorus and potassium for a flowering plant or is it the perfect amount of nutrients since its water made from the plant?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2016)

By the way, does anyone deal in pollen? It would sure be handy. I just have never noticed.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 20, 2016)

Any of my Bodhi friends wanna help me pick out my next cycle?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Any of my Bodhi friends wanna help me pick out my next cycle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foul mouth and the ihg mendo x platinum


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Foul mouth and the ihg mendo x platinum


Either foul mouth or grandpas breath are definitely going in. That foul mouth keeps catching my eye though. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just fooling (Jul 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Any of my Bodhi friends wanna help me pick out my next cycle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To many options, my head would explode. At that point I just pick based on names alone or some cross with a strain I'd done and loved before. Anyhow nice selection. 

I like the name foul mouth. Gramps breath sounds scary.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Either foul mouth or grandpas breath are definitely going in. That foul mouth keeps catching my eye though. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im gonna pop 2 beans from my Grandpas Breath lol


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 20, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> No, you are right. I do need to bury them, they will end up in 8gal pots soon.
> 
> Damn, that was before I saw Stow's comment... I have 5,7, and 8 gallon pots to work with but my 8gal are square and brand new!!!
> 
> ...


you'll be a pimp on those new containers man, also you'll love how they maximize floor space.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 20, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Just another reason to love hydro.


to each their own, but for every reason you have FOR hydro, I got two for organics.
but I don't try and tell people what type of food, women or cars to drive.
Besides the organics will win the pepsi challenge 6 days a week and twice on sundays


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 20, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Im gonna pop 2 beans from my Grandpas Breath lol





Just fooling said:


> To many options, my head would explode. At that point I just pick based on names alone or some cross with a strain I'd done and loved before. Anyhow nice selection.
> 
> I like the name foul mouth. Gramps breath sounds scary.


I guess foul mouth it is. . I'm popping 36-50 beans so I've got room for more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I guess foul mouth it is. . I'm popping 36-50 beans so I've got room for more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get some animal pie fems in the mix


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2016)

I went organic to be able to reuse my soil and am mostly organic for 9 years. Local water is a challenge and electric does get interrupted from time to time. The world of organic growing is just very much fun. Long ago I did fine with promix and perlite soilless and fed with Peters 20-20-20. Still have some for emergencies, being not a purist.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 20, 2016)

Depending on whats Jaws Gear strain you have...those would be nice to see on riu. But def that grandpas breath and Black Cherry Dojo f2 (?)


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 20, 2016)

hillbill said:


> I went organic to be able to reuse my soil and am mostly organic for 9 years. Local water is a challenge and electric does get interrupted from time to time. The world of organic growing is just very much fun. Long ago I did fine with promix and perlite soilless and fed with Peters 20-20-20. Still have some for emergencies, being not a purist.


if you are organic, try using a leaf-mold/grass clippings compost for your soil base.
you'll never go back.
you'll be building your own compost and keeping a wormbin in no time..


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2016)

I've done used leaf mold but not as a base but was also using my compost for raised beds and have had pest problems. After I quit bringing in the outdoor compost I finally got pest, bug, gnat and Borg free. My area has no topsoil. Brought some leaf mold in in the winter about fiveyears ago and set it in my shop area. Next day I had hundreds of centipedes having an escape. Leaf mold has been banned by a higher power.

Like your style!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> if you are organic, try using a leaf-mold/grass clippings compost for your soil base.
> you'll never go back.
> you'll be building your own compost and keeping a wormbin in no time..


What are these "grass clippings" you speak of?


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Get some animal pie fems in the mix


yep I'll definitely be running some fems, don't know if those will be the ones though lol. We'll see I may pop a couple more. 


WindyCityKush said:


> Depending on whats Jaws Gear strain you have...those would be nice to see on riu. But def that grandpas breath and Black Cherry Dojo f2 (?)


Chem soda cookies from jaws. They might make it in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> yep I'll definitely be running some gems, don't know if those will be the ones though lol. We'll see I may pop a couple more.
> 
> Chem soda cookies from jaws. They might make it in.
> 
> ...


I like your thinking tho... I'm so eager to get a new run going I was gonna ask the masses the same question


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I like your thinking tho... I'm so eager to get a new run going I was gonna ask the masses the same question


We just moved into a new place and I have a new room. So I get to pop a new batch and am having a hard time picking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I like your thinking tho... I'm so eager to get a new run going I was gonna ask the masses the same question


We just moved into a new place and I have a new room. So I get to pop a new batch and am having a hard time picking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> We just moved into a new place and I have a new room. So I get to pop a new batch and am having a hard time picking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lucky ... I'm gonna run 6 fems for the first run. 3 of 2 diff strains. Choices choices


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Lucky ... I'm gonna run 6 fems for the first run. 3 of 2 diff strains. Choices choices


I'm running 8-15 strains probably. Depends on how many jiffy pellets I've got,lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'm running 8-15 strains probably. Depends on how many jiffy pellets I've got,lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you getting any aromas from a stem rub on the Alien Shoreline?


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 20, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Are you getting any aromas from a stem rub on the Alien Shoreline?


Haven't checked, I'll get to posting pics at somepoint to update. Will be popping the rest of the shoreline gear as well this run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 20, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Just another reason to love hydro.


I am sorry man! I didnt mean anything by it. You have been pretty cool to me and I dont want to ruin it over a little comment.

If it makes you feel any better, I am running CO2 and a mini split A/C that keeps the room at 72F and RH at 35%, plus they are under a gavita 1000w DE lamp. Almost feel like I am cheating. I was excited to get my SSDD in the same room as some of that CO2!!! I got the bulk of my fertilizer for free, just had to scoop it up lol. A trailer load of rabbit manure, it's pure and has no filler such as dirt, yummy!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Any of my Bodhi friends wanna help me pick out my next cycle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Run the herijuana [and her kin]. Unless you're looking for some dank.  Then again, maybe they'll shine in organics.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 20, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> to each their own, but for every reason you have FOR hydro, I got two for organics.
> but I don't try and tell people what type of food, women or cars to drive.
> Besides the organics will win the pepsi challenge 6 days a week and twice on sundays






MustangStudFarm said:


> I am sorry man! I didnt mean anything by it. You have been pretty cool to me and I dont want to ruin it over a little comment.
> .]


Whao, fácil hay amigos!

It was just a throw away line on a slow day. Have a toke or three......meds make it better, no?


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 20, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Run the herijuana [and her kin]. Unless you're looking for some dank.  Then again, maybe they'll shine in organics.


May throw a couple of those one in for shits and giggles. Probably will pop some autos as well for during veg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 20, 2016)

Stray fox is the greatest mayne


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 21, 2016)

hillbill said:


> What are these "grass clippings" you speak of?


just saying if you make a real easy compost pile of leaves and grass clippings, that you can sub out a lot if not all of peat or coco, and to a degree many of the nutrients.
That being said within reason. You'll still benefit from other additives, slow release nutrients in particular , the compost itself will sustain vigorous (surprisingly vigorous) growth for all the vege stage (provided it's not extensive).
not to mention the end product is pure humus, loaded with microbes, worms, etc. the leaves themselves have a higher macro value than manure, is ph neutral, a SUPER high CEC.
I've grown almost everyway possible (the exception being DWC) and the tastiest nicest plants you'll ever grow is with a simple fresh compost.
it's not my invention, I take no credit for it at all.
But try it man..
not to mention its great for the environment, the grass you get for free, the leaves you get for free. its all FREE.
not many things in life are the best option (in my opinion), when they are free.
but you hydro guys keep buying your bottles, that's your call, I don't knock people for their preferences at all.
and everybody thinks their method is the best, naturally.

And of course I understand it's not for everyone, but given the room, and resources, if you can? I suggest giving it a shot.
I would be willing to bet my substantial reproductive organs that you'd never go back.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jul 21, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> just saying if you make a real easy compost pile of leaves and grass clippings, that you can sub out a lot if not all of peat or coco, and to a degree many of the nutrients.
> That being said within reason. You'll still benefit from other additives, slow release nutrients in particular , the compost itself will sustain vigorous (surprisingly vigorous) growth for all the vege stage (provided it's not extensive).
> not to mention the end product is pure humus, loaded with microbes, worms, etc. the leaves themselves have a higher macro value than manure, is ph neutral, a SUPER high CEC.
> I've grown almost everyway possible (the exception being DWC) and the tastiest nicest plants you'll ever grow is with a simple fresh compost.
> ...


What ratio of grass to leaves? How long do you have to let it sit to breakdown? Do you use any other sources of nutrients or is that the main bulk of it? I got leaves and I got grass so what the hell? Why not give it a shot and see for myself. Just looking for a step by step to your methods.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jul 21, 2016)

LMAO! Wait.


Amos Otis said:


> Just another reason to love hydro.


HOLY FUCK LOOK WHAT I FOUND IN MY HYDRO RES!





I'm gonna keep it. It's so cute.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 21, 2016)

I have done no till and still prefer hydro. The new thing I'm trying is an inch of organic soil at the bottom of the pot and the rest is hydroton. Hand feeding them with Dynagro.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 21, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> What ratio of grass to leaves? How long do you have to let it sit to breakdown? Do you use any other sources of nutrients or is that the main bulk of it? I got leaves and I got grass so what the hell? Why not give it a shot and see for myself. Just looking for a step by step to your methods.


welllll... that's a bigass con-o-worms there..
don't wann threadjack this that badly, let me see if I got some good homesteading links..
http://www.planetnatural.com/composting-101/

I have a thread more catered to cannabis, my theory is for thousands of yrs cannabis is adjusted and evolved to wanting the prior yrs leaves as a the primary input for the nitrogen.

In nature annuals rely on their prior generations cast off and decomposing organic matter to supply the next yrs nutrient requirements, so my theory is using that(harvested cannabis leaves) as well as a carbon input (such as dry tree leaves) that the ensuing compost is the CLOSEST thing you can get to a natural grow. Replicating almost precisely what the plant has evolved to use of thousands of yrs
Not because that is important, necessarily, i'm not saying this to be elitist, i'm saying that because it gets the BEST results.
just try it and see.
sorta fun too, if you are a lil weird, like me


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 21, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I have done no till and still prefer hydro. The new thing I'm trying is an inch of organic soil at the bottom of the pot and the rest is hydroton. Hand feeding them with Dynagro.


Organic soil with organic nutrients?

no till is good for about three runs on a quick vege.
after that you MUST reamend with fresh humus and nutrients.
in my opinion.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 21, 2016)

I know this isnt bodhi but i think strays welcome soooo...

One more shout to @strayfox gear 
The (la affie x talk of Kabul) x blueberry temple r down. 

Imma dive into those loctite x bt soon as possible.very excited for that, prolly drop with the orange ssdd.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 21, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Organic soil with organic nutrients?
> 
> no till is good for about three runs on a quick vege.
> after that you MUST reamend with fresh humus and nutrients.
> in my opinion.


I am using a combination of organic and synthetic. I have noticed on my organic grows that a couple of feedings with a synthetic nutrient early in flower really increases yield. Also even if completely organic, try a few inches of hydroton for the top layer, use it like mulch, the roots love being able to breathe. I do a lot of side by sides with soil and hydro and hydro outperforms always.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 21, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I am using a combination of organic and synthetic. I have noticed on my organic grows that a couple of feedings with a synthetic nutrient early in flower really increases yield. Also even if completely organic, try a few inches of hydroton for the top layer, use it like mulch, the roots love being able to breathe. I do a lot of side by sides with soil and hydro and hydro outperforms always.


typically an abundance of chelated nutrients will make a hydro plant outgrow an organic one, i'm not obtuse in that regard. I never said organics will grow bigger plants, just better.

my toplayer is catered to microbial life and diversity, almost pure compost, and worm castings, I get bushy white roots sticking out through the soil that way, what works super well, especially in the heat, is put wet cardboard ontop of soil, and the roots will literally grow through the cardboard in about a week.

growing herb is cool in that every grower has their quirks, and we all think our results are predicated on our love and attention, when often times (myself included, especially when I was younger) the plant often succeeds in spite of our efforts, rather than because of them.
i mean lets face it, cannabis is REAL easy to grow..
compared to lets say... orchids.. or deer-foot ferns, or certain violets..
shit if you can get an orchid to re-flower and grow each year??? Now THAT takes some skill and love.. those fuckers are hard to keep, well at least here in CA


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 21, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I am using a combination of organic and synthetic. I have noticed on my organic grows that a couple of feedings with a synthetic nutrient early in flower really increases yield. Also even if completely organic, try a few inches of hydroton for the top layer, use it like mulch, the roots love being able to breathe. I do a lot of side by sides with soil and hydro and hydro outperforms always.


Hydro outperforms no-till in quality??? What you been smokin' my friend....


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2016)

Leaf mold does get into my teas


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 21, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Hydro outperforms no-till in quality??? What you been smokin' my friend....


Yea. I cant see hydro outpreforming 100% natural farm organic, knf style, in quality. But ive been wrong before.

Just not often.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 21, 2016)

Anywhoo

Im tryn to leave behind my last bottle of addictive. Its a silica soil drench....Anybody kno how to get silica for a soil drench that is water soluble organically. Theres gotta b a way to derive thees.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 21, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anywhoo
> 
> Im tryn to leave behind my last bottle of addictive. Its a silica soil drench....Anybody kno how to get silica for a soil drench that is water soluble organically. Theres gotta b a way to derive thees.


agsil16H?

Check build a soil. Basically make your own protekt


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 21, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anywhoo
> 
> Im tryn to leave behind my last bottle of addictive. Its a silica soil drench....Anybody kno how to get silica for a soil drench that is water soluble organically. Theres gotta b a way to derive thees.


Horsetail FPE


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 21, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Horsetail FPE





Jp.the.pope said:


> agsil16H?
> 
> Check build a soil. Basically make your own protekt


Thank you


----------



## COGrown (Jul 21, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> agsil16H?
> 
> Check build a soil. Basically make your own protekt


I love AgSil. Its approved for organic growing and it is incredibly cheap. If you grow lots of viney or stretchy plants it can really help in flowering with stem strength.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 21, 2016)

COGrown said:


> I love AgSil. Its approved for organic growing and it is incredibly cheap. If you grow lots of viney or stretchy plants it can really help in flowering with stem strength.


It's done wonders on my mj, tomatoes and chiles this season


----------



## GreenSanta (Jul 21, 2016)

horsetail is the shit


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 21, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anywhoo
> 
> Im tryn to leave behind my last bottle of addictive. Its a silica soil drench....Anybody kno how to get silica for a soil drench that is water soluble organically. Theres gotta b a way to derive thees.


This is what I've been using for a while. I like that it's PH neutral and didn't spike my PH like Pro-Tekt or the like...

https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/soluble-silica/


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Was looking for a raw material. Horsetail sounds lika winner here. Thanx yal


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 22, 2016)

Can make micribes (assuming adequate diversity anf proportions) make use for the plant, mineral based silicas like sands or volcanic rock. 

Just curious. If either of those will work well as a soil additive for silica, or will they just promote drainage.


----------



## RORSN (Jul 22, 2016)

where the Bodhi seed and strain talk? Back on topic.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 22, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> This is what I've been using for a while. I like that it's PH neutral and didn't spike my PH like Pro-Tekt or the like...
> 
> https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/soluble-silica/


Seems very interesting. No PH spike?


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 22, 2016)

RORSN said:


> where the Bodhi seed and strain talk? Back on topic.


Im sure itll be goin soon....i mean the thread is 1200 pages. So thats alotta bodhi. 

Gg4xssdd, 2 females. Day 6 of bud. Looking awesome, other than a cpl leaf mutations from force sexing.

Stem smell is STRONG i cn smell them in veg from abt a foot awhile. Very excited. Should be a terpnado.

Will update wen we finish stretch.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 22, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Seems very interesting. No PH spike?


I havent chexked my ph in months. Only wen i have non obvious issue do i check ph. But i dont run hydro. Basically trying full korean natural style with indoor moderations. And lacking fish products. Only animal product i use is eggshell.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 22, 2016)

Also....in bodhi news....

All 5 of the legends og x snow lotus popped and look healthy  trying to get a photo for yall. 

One of my mountain temple just showed me some sacs so it looks like ill be collecting some MT pollen this round in addition to the boysenberry hp I already harvested


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 22, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Also....in bodhi news....
> 
> All 5 of the legends og x snow lotus popped and look healthy  trying to get a photo for yall.
> 
> One of my mountain temple just showed me some sacs so it looks like ill be collecting some MT pollen this round in addition to the boysenberry hp I already harvested


Loved my mt t, had to leter go though. Till gotta half pack, but she was a 7up lime peel terpy tower of power.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 22, 2016)

Lemon Diesel x Wookie testers at 51 days. All 5 have varying degrees of lemon-ness. Some lavender is coming through, along with a hint of skunk. One just started smelling like the rear end of a dump truck!


----------



## limonene (Jul 22, 2016)

Anyone have any issues germing strawberry mountain or apolloxgg4? I gave a few of each to a pal and the strawbs are proving to be a non starter and the apolloxgg4 are very very sluggish.


----------



## Slimjimham (Jul 22, 2016)

I had 100% success rate with gg4 x a11g... Try rapid rooters


----------



## Slimjimham (Jul 22, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Hydro outperforms no-till in quality??? What you been smokin' my friend....


Are you serious... Not saying my way is the best but hydro plants will always be bigger than soil... Not saying better, but always bigger if done right... Not really worth debating though ha


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 22, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> Are you serious... Not saying my way is the best but hydro plants will always be bigger than soil... Not saying better, but always bigger if done right... Not really worth debating though ha


 Oh yeah if u want yield go hydro
No comparison on yield. But ive noticed pretty regularly that organic soil is a better producers of flavor. Of course we all kno there is a great way to produce elite quality with both.


----------



## limonene (Jul 22, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> I had 100% success rate with gg4 x a11g... Try rapid rooters


The guy popped a few varieties, only maybe 3 seeds of each and all were good except the strawb mount. The gg4 x Apollo might make it but it's 50/50. I'm certain it's not down to technique.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 22, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Lemon Diesel x Wookie testers at 51 days. All 5 have varying degrees of lemon-ness. Some lavender is coming through, along with a hint of skunk. One just started smelling like the rear end of a dump truck!
> 
> View attachment 3738668
> 
> ...


I like the bud structure of 2, 3, 4 
. Would b good for packing them in tight


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 22, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> Are you serious... Not saying my way is the best but hydro plants will always be bigger than soil... Not saying better, but always bigger if done right... Not really worth debating though ha


Nothing to debate. He just said that hydro always outperforms soil. Certainly wasn't trying to bust anybody's chops, just didn't understand the statement when it comes to quality. And, I never said one way of growing was better than another. Obviously that's a personal choice. 

With that said, I'm an organic terrorist and personally wouldn't consume synthetically grown cannabis lol. But I have health issues. Hope you understand man.

I was going to post some Bodhi pics but the pics are all blacked out on my iPad. Not sure what's up with that.


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 22, 2016)

Double post


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 22, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Lemon Diesel x Wookie testers at 51 days. All 5 have varying degrees of lemon-ness. Some lavender is coming through, along with a hint of skunk. One just started smelling like the rear end of a dump truck!
> 
> View attachment 3738668
> 
> ...



Awesome! Love that wookie!


----------



## Nu-Be (Jul 22, 2016)

Got 4 Cobra Lips girls out of a pack of 420 freebies. Here's a couple after a long day. 



All 4 are similar size, shape and smell - ho-hum menthol breath mints, trying to cover morning breath. Aptly named. It was enough to need the scrubber, which just went in tonight.

Able to keep temps at day/night 82F/68F, 49%/70% in 18/6. Not bad for high desert delights.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 23, 2016)

Goji OG....top bud has exploded this past week.


----------



## oleman10 (Jul 23, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Goji OG....top bud has exploded this past week.
> View attachment 3739174
> 
> View attachment 3739175


Looks great man......Bet shes sticky


----------



## Psyphish (Jul 23, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> I had 100% success rate with gg4 x a11g... Try rapid rooters


gg4xa11g sounds dank as fug. I need that stuff, even if it's not an official release. Rather have Bodhi than new Bros Grimm.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 23, 2016)

Psyphish said:


> gg4xa11g sounds dank as fug. I need that stuff, even if it's not an official release. Rather have Bodhi than new Bros Grimm.


Its a breedbay only i believ, dankbids freebie?


----------



## limonene (Jul 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Its a breedbay only i believ, dankbids freebie?


Correct


----------



## littlegiant (Jul 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Oh yeah if u want yield go hydro
> No comparison on yield. But ive noticed pretty regularly that organic soil is a better producers of flavor. Of course we all kno there is a great way to produce elite quality with both.


Yes I have to agree! I have been doing dwc and just switched to soil. Im seeking better flavor now. A few fellow growers use soil and the flavor imho is better. More earthy. I can get huge plants fast with DWC though.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 23, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> Yes I have to agree! I have been doing dwc and just switched to soil. Im seeking better flavor now. A few fellow growers use soil and the flavor imho is better. More earthy. I can get huge plants fast with DWC though.


This seems to be the consensus, soil tastes better, especially if all organic, hydro yields better, ut one guy good at hydro could easily produce the same quality taste as ur average soul guy. U gotta go abt beyond to have the best tastse from soil.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 23, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I like the bud structure of 2, 3, 4
> . Would b good for packing them in tight


My choices, too... they ARE packed in tight, all 5 under a 315W lec, lol!


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jul 23, 2016)

Not to stir any hydro vs organic shit up but maybe I'm fucking my soil up because more often than not for myself synth nutes in coco out performs my organics in both yield and quality. I will admit that the only reason I keep some organics around is because my most bomb results were organic and I just like to say I have organic weed.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 23, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Awesome! Love that wookie!


I've never grown out a straight Wookie, just a test run of SSDDxWookie. Are the Wookie leaners the tighter ones? 

By the way, @JDGreen I asked Mrs B for a pack of SSDDxW's, which she said she'd send, but she said there won't be anymore because they lost the mom! It's too bad, it is some great smoke.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jul 23, 2016)

I think it's more strain/pheno dependent than anything else but whatever.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 23, 2016)

I've had an unbelievable amount of males to choose from this round but this SSDD is my choice for this round of breeding. Not a great pic but he's got tons of trichs and smells like a dumpster fire.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 23, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Goji OG....top bud has exploded this past week.


Looks like about week 6 - 7 ?



littlegiant said:


> A few fellow growers use soil and the flavor imho is better. More earthy.


Earthy is better  
Whatever it's better than is something I'm not interested in.


----------



## Lucky88 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hollyweed or Anglica?? Only have enought funds for one or the other, unless anyone knows where one can get kalifornia or secret chief?? And organic all the way if you think ahead and save compost for like a year or two or more and let it stew the compost is pretty deadly fertilizer. Add it to soil and add a touch of store bought fert, tasty with a decent yield even with autos


----------



## Nu-Be (Jul 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> This seems to be the consensus, soil tastes better, especially if all organic, hydro yields better, ut one guy good at hydro could easily produce the same quality taste as ur average soul guy. U gotta go abt beyond to have the best tastse from soil.


People running organic SIPs are starting to claim it's the holy grail of hydro + organics. I'm going to try it out myself.

Here's some organic stuff from my last harvest.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 23, 2016)

limonene said:


> Anyone have any issues germing strawberry mountain or apolloxgg4? I gave a few of each to a pal and the strawbs are proving to be a non starter and the apolloxgg4 are very very sluggish.


I'm 4/4 on my strawberry mountain in 36 hours.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 23, 2016)

Lucky88 said:


> Hollyweed or Anglica?? Only have enought funds for one or the other, unless anyone knows where one can get kalifornia or secret chief?? And organic all the way if you think ahead and save compost for like a year or two or more and let it stew the compost is pretty deadly fertilizer. Add it to soil and add a touch of store bought fert, tasty with a decent yield even with autos


GLG... 

https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/secret-chief-sfv-og-x-88g13-hp/813
https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/kalifornia-nepali-og-x-88g13hp/862


----------



## Just fooling (Jul 23, 2016)

I stopped smoking for a couple years becouse of headaches at night. It was all hydro back then. I've switched to 100% organic outdoors and 'organic' in a bottle inside and haven't had the headache issues ever since.

Sorry of topic. On bodhi topic my super snow lotus are doing good. They should be showing their sex soon. Most are around 7-9 nodes. I'm sure if I check today I'll know the sex of most. 

I have started using this stuff indoors as well and it works great! You can have a wonderful crop with just fox farms soil for veg and this for bloom. Excellent results.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 23, 2016)

I smoked some hydro and my hair fell out and I went blind. Then I smoked organic and my vision came back.


----------



## Lucky88 (Jul 23, 2016)

They want a picture of photo I'd thought it was a little fishy never had seed bank ask for pic of driver license or else I'd grab em both from glg anyone ordered from em 



PerroVerde said:


> GLG...
> 
> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/secret-chief-sfv-og-x-88g13-hp/813
> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/kalifornia-nepali-og-x-88g13hp/862





PerroVerde said:


> GLG...
> 
> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/secret-chief-sfv-og-x-88g13-hp/813
> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/kalifornia-nepali-og-x-88g13hp/862


----------



## Just fooling (Jul 23, 2016)

I see lots do order from them and are happy. Did you check James beans co. To see if they had what you wanted? I can vouch for them and also US based.


----------



## Lucky88 (Jul 23, 2016)

Just fooling said:


> I see lots do order from them and are happy. Did you check James beans co. To see if they had what you wanted? I can vouch for them and also US based.


Thanks guys I have never ordered from states just Canada and Europe


----------



## Nu-Be (Jul 23, 2016)

5 of 6 Barefoot Dr. looking good at day 3 above ground.

 

The other one sprouted a hair, so I called it Barefoot Witchdoctor, but it doesn't look like it's going to make it.


----------



## ForRealz (Jul 23, 2016)

Bodhi is officially on IG now... @plantmoreseeds . 

REAL.RECOGNIZE.REAL...FORREALZ


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 23, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I smoked some hydro and my hair fell out and I went blind. Then I smoked organic and my vision came back.


Pics or it didn't happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 23, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> People running organic SIPs are starting to claim it's the holy grail of hydro + organics. I'm going to try it out myself.
> [/QUOTE


I've been running organic-as-I-can SIPs for a few years. It's a lot better than what I used to grow, but it probably would be even if I'd stayed synthetic, I hope I've gotten better at it, lol!

Folks I grow for noticed a difference right off, and would never let me go back... plus "organic" makes us all feel so warm and fuzzy!


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jul 23, 2016)

I tried growing the Sunshine Daydream by bodhi seeds from @Midweek Song and none of the seeds popped besides one. It looked very skimpy and died shortly after 3-4 days.

Has anyone else ever had a problem with this? My temps/humidity were perfect throughout. I'm now left with some northern lights that i had left over. But i'm very upset that I never had a chance to grow them out, and savour at-least 1 mother for personal use.

I'm not sure how a refund policy would work - For a new batch. I've never had this problem before. Either the seeds are extremely delicate and need the most perfect conditions throughout - Or they were just old, and were not usable. Still very annoyed either way


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 23, 2016)

Great results can be had in hydro, using organics nutes like Botanicare pure blend pro, or their Kind line. Better results if your hydro setup is aero/nft as opposed to ebb and flow, dwc, or anything else with a medium...won't go back to soil mainly because I'm not a fan of paying for infestations.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 23, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I smoked some hydro and my hair fell out and I went blind. Then I smoked organic and my vision came back.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 23, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> 5 of 6 Barefoot Dr. looking good at day 3 above ground.
> 
> View attachment 3739470
> 
> ...


Keep me posted. I can't wait to pop mine


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 23, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> ..won't go back to soil mainly because I'm not a fan of paying for infestations.


To be fair, there's a correct time and place for soil /dirt / mud /etc.....just not in mi casa.


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 23, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I've never grown out a straight Wookie, just a test run of SSDDxWookie. Are the Wookie leaners the tighter ones?
> 
> By the way, @JDGreen I asked Mrs B for a pack of SSDDxW's, which she said she'd send, but she said there won't be anymore because they lost the mom! It's too bad, it is some great smoke.


Sucks to hear about the SSDD mom! Makes me kind of depressed, I love that strain.

My only experience with Wookie is the Pinesoul X Wookie I have going now. With these I have three tall Pinesoul looking phenos, one short greasy pheno which is the loudest plant I have by far and reeks of this amazing lavender funk and another similar to the Pinesoul phenos but much shorter. I have two additional phenos in veg and one of them reeks of lavender also. Both of the lavender smelling phenos also have darker green leaves, compared to the other phenos.

This is going to be another awesome cross. I have grown out about 15 different Bodhi crosses and I can tell you now (Day 39) this is a big time winner and I'll try and snap some pics tonight.
Are you getting any lavender out of any of your phenos?



With regards to the soil talk, I mix my own using my homemade compost, pumice and a little peat or leaf mold. I tried out Fox Farms, Roots Organics and a few others years ago but always had bugs and deficiencies. I don't get deficiencies at all or worry about bugs to much since using homemade compost. Super easy and a hell of a lot of fun making it. The grow rate in organics is much faster when using large pots.

For example, the clone in the back right is a Dank Sinatra in a 25 gallon pot, the three on the left are also DS clones in one gallon pots. I transplanted two more DS clones earlier today out of one gallon pots and decided to hold off on transplanting these other three because the roots hadn't even filled the pots yet. The difference in growth rates is quite remarkable. Another advantage of large pots is no-till farming, using the same soil grow after grow, often for years. There is nothing like a good compost pile IMO.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 23, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> won't go back to soil mainly because I'm not a fan of paying for infestations.


I'm of the opinion that great weed can be grown with every type of grow style. I've pretty much tried them all over the years and was able to dial them all in. Where organics excels is exactly in what you just mentioned. If you use a quality source of compost/vermicpmpost the plants SAR is heightened to the point that pests and disease are a non issue. You can't replicate the symbiosis between a plant and the microorganisms in an organic soil with synthetic nutrients.

Yield is better with hydro, and the quality of the smoke can be on par in the hands of an experienced grower...but plant health will be consistently better in a proper organic soil. I'm convinced of that.


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 23, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm of the opinion that great weed can be grown with every type of grow style. I've pretty tried them all over the years and was able to dial them all in. Where organics excels is exactly in what you just mentioned. If you use a quality source of compost/vermicpmpost the plants SAR is heightened to the point that pests and disease are a non issue. You can't replicate the symbiosis between a plant and the microorganisms in an organic soil with synthetic nutrients.
> 
> Yield is better with hydro, and the quality of the smoke can be on par in the hands of an experienced grower...but plant health will be consistently better in a proper organic soil. I'm convinced of that.


You summed it up perfectly Sto!


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> To be fair, there's a correct time and place for soil /dirt / mud /etc.....just not in mi casa.


Another guy working his compost pile, told you it was fun


----------



## limonene (Jul 23, 2016)

I used to grow organic soil but I found I struggled to maintain an erection. Now I grow synthetic hydro and I still struggle to maintain an erection but I have more weed.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 23, 2016)

limonene said:


> I used to grow organic soil but I found I struggled to maintain an erection. Now I grow synthetic hydro and I still struggle to maintain an erection but I have more weed.


This is truth. Lol u da best limon

@FlakeyFoont that kinda sux, i liked the ssddxwookie but I got future projects.so im not too worried


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> This is truth. Lol u da best limon
> 
> @FlakeyFoont that kinda sux, i liked the ssddxwookie but I got future projects.so im not too worried


I guess I got lucky. I got 3 plants that are better than my best SSDD!


----------



## Just fooling (Jul 23, 2016)

I could outgrow myself with hydro as well. If I were a cash cropper that is how it would be again.

I have no doubt that organic is the best method for me to get the best ganja. Everyone is differant. I also started growing again for a guy with parkinsons. Then have been giving it to another through the first guy. Both with parkinsons both Vietnam marine Corp vets. I worry that being immune suppressed organic as possible may be the best way for them?

Sorry if saying I grow organic was deemed to be snarky in any way. I'm just here to learn and hopefully have good vibes with everyone. I'm done with organic vs hydro arguement.

Edit- I'm really stoned and think I'm just arguing with myself as nobody was talking back to me in any way. Cheers!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 23, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Are you getting any lavender out of any of your phenos?


Yes. With the SSDDxWookie, I got one that was very lavendery while blooming, and 2x more that turned that way in the cure. They only had just a hint of it in bloom.

These LDxW's all have a bit of lavender in bloom, some more than others. It'll be interesting to see how they are after a cure!


----------



## kindnug (Jul 24, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I tried growing the Sunshine Daydream by bodhi seeds from @Midweek Song and none of the seeds popped besides one. It looked very skimpy and died shortly after 3-4 days.
> 
> Has anyone else ever had a problem with this? My temps/humidity were perfect throughout. I'm now left with some northern lights that i had left over. But i'm very upset that I never had a chance to grow them out, and savour at-least 1 mother for personal use.
> 
> I'm not sure how a refund policy would work - For a new batch. I've never had this problem before. Either the seeds are extremely delicate and need the most perfect conditions throughout - Or they were just old, and were not usable. Still very annoyed either way


Unfortunately all original SSDD seeds are old because the male that created them is long gone.
I don't know for sure, but I think there are people working the line f2+.
I'm pretty sure Strayfox is using SSDD for breeding, but I don't know if he worked SSDD or just crosses.

I'm not sure how MWS stores their seeds, but mine sit in an empty tennis ball container, inside a pill bottle, + 3 years later still getting 90% + germ.

Most of them I made tho, so they're all fully mature + almost double the size of most bought seeds.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jul 24, 2016)

@Feisty1UR Bodhi will replace that pack for you personally if you send em an email. Not sure if you can even get another pack of the ssdd since appy pappy has been exterminated but I'd bet the bman could throw you something else instead if that's the case.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 24, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I guess I got lucky. I got 3 plants that are better than my best SSDD!


Mine were good too, just not a huge lavender fan, im unreal excited for the gg4xssdd, it smells so dank sour d goodness i cant stand it. And it reeked im veg, now 6 days in flower, thats it, shit stinks. And all i think of is the old sour d i used to get. Like mayb 8 yrs ago. Idk but i love it, and imma get more somehow ?..,,cuz i.only got 2 girls outta the pack.


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jul 24, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> @Feisty1UR Bodhi will replace that pack for you personally if you send em an email. Not sure if you can even get another pack of the ssdd since appy pappy has been exterminated but I'd bet the bman could throw you something else instead if that's the case.


How can I get a hold of him, by email?


----------



## Da2ra (Jul 24, 2016)

He's usually on Breedbay.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 24, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> How can I get a hold of him, by email?


Yea, u can get to him through breedbay. And if u cant im sure someone can dm the email for mrs. B


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jul 24, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> How can I get a hold of him, by email?


I would suggest contacting midweeksong first... not many people have had germination problems with Bodhi beans.


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 24, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> I would suggest contacting midweeksong first... not many people have had germination problems with Bodhi beans.


I think your right, its not really fair to Bodhi to ask for replacements unless your sure there's a problem with the beans. Bodhi Seeds doesn't sent out bad beans from my experience.


----------



## blackforest (Jul 24, 2016)

Lots of interesting parallels between soil vs. hydro. I've been growing all my moms in soil, and running her clones in my rdwc system. I've noticed zero difference between the two in regards to taste, smell, and potency, but then again my soil runs are not technically 'organic'. Only real difference I've noticed is the size. My mom goji is in soil right now and getting ready to run her clones in rdwc after these sinmints are done. Looks like I'll have to get out my lab coat and clipboard along with some scientific glass apparatus and do some serious testing!


----------



## Slimjimham (Jul 24, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> I would suggest contacting midweeksong first... not many people have had germination problems with Bodhi beans.


Ive had 100% success with bodhi beans from mws... Again rapid rooters upped my seed game to 100% success! Or damn close


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 24, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> I think your right, its not really fair to Bodhi to ask for replacements unless your sure there's a problem with the beans. Bodhi Seeds doesn't sent out bad beans from my experience.


Yup...i do believe he used some questionable germination method that prevented those beans from popping. Cant blame breeders for that


----------



## Lucky88 (Jul 25, 2016)

Lucky88 said:


> They want a picture of photo I'd thought it was a little fishy never had seed bank ask for pic of driver license or else I'd grab em both from glg anyone ordered from em


Thanks again just completed a purchase from GLG, grabbed kalifornia from bodhi hoping to do a couple crosses and keep a decent stud


----------



## kindnug (Jul 25, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> I would suggest contacting midweeksong first... not many people have had germination problems with Bodhi beans.


I've grown over 100 of bodhi's seeds + there were very few that didn't germinate + produce a plant(less than 5)
Still have 17 unopened packs, so I'll see how things go with those later...

Orig. SSDD is a quite few years old now, so it's possible they lost the will to live?


----------



## kindnug (Jul 25, 2016)

I just stick them directly in root riot plugs or my own home-made LOS.
That could be why I'm getting good germ rates?

I prefer not to handle seedlings with small fragile roots.
Too wet for too long + they'll get root rot too.


----------



## GreenSanta (Jul 25, 2016)

not sure why some people have so much problems trying to germinate seeds...

its easy, I put my beans in a glass of water in the cupboard, if they don't crack within 72 hours I give up on them, likely non-viable, or not viable enough for me..., good seeds will crack between 12-36 hours, every time... 

once they crack, if I am busy I might leave them in the glass of water up to 24 hours but I generally try to plant them in promix right away and 2 days later I have seedlings.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 25, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> not sure why some people have so much problems trying to germinate seeds...
> 
> its easy, I put my beans in a glass of water in the cupboard, if they don't crack within 72 hours I give up on them, likely non-viable, or not viable enough for me..., good seeds will crack between 12-36 hours, every time...
> 
> once they crack, if I am busy I might leave them in the glass of water up to 24 hours but I generally try to plant them in promix right away and 2 days later I have seedlings.


Yup. I put mine inna good wet folded paper towel. And into the clone down till the morning. Check once each 24 hrs and ur good in 2 days. Any that dont pop i usually drop im water but thats relatively rare. The into the peat pods. And like u said 2 days. 

Thats my normal experience. My last seed pop session wen alittle wild. New peat pods and a bad water timing and i lost a few. :/ cant win them all, especially wen ur smoking with ppl lol


----------



## RORSN (Jul 25, 2016)

Silver Mountain - four females - three different phenotype (appearance). When touched, a tall sativa that has a sexy, sweet, and euphoric scent , two short stinky ones (could this be what app like), and one that has the look of a cross (SM) but stinks as well.
Any support comments are welcome.

-
RSN


----------



## jwreck (Jul 25, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I tried growing the Sunshine Daydream by bodhi seeds from @Midweek Song and none of the seeds popped besides one. It looked very skimpy and died shortly after 3-4 days.
> 
> Has anyone else ever had a problem with this? My temps/humidity were perfect throughout. I'm now left with some northern lights that i had left over. But i'm very upset that I never had a chance to grow them out, and savour at-least 1 mother for personal use.
> 
> I'm not sure how a refund policy would work - For a new batch. I've never had this problem before. Either the seeds are extremely delicate and need the most perfect conditions throughout - Or they were just old, and were not usable. Still very annoyed either way


i popped a 12 pack of SSDD that i got from GLG all 12 popped. 1 suffered the same end as yours and mines died cuz i had the cobs too close(first time led) out of the 11 i kept 4 females.
4 males and 3 that still hadnt shown sex at week 7 got the ax.
first day of 12/12 today


----------



## limonene (Jul 25, 2016)

RORSN said:


> Silver Mountain - four females - three different phenotype (appearance). When touched, a tall sativa that has a sexy, sweet, and euphoric scent , two short stinky ones (could this be what app like), and one that has the look of a cross (SM) but stinks as well.
> Any support comments are welcome.
> 
> -
> RSN


its hard to tell from your photo but from my experience you are looking for the plant with the most zest, frost and quickest finishing. It won't have the biggest buds but it will have more bud sites.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 25, 2016)

Just fooling said:


> I'm really stoned and think I'm just arguing with myself as nobody was talking back to me in any way. Cheers!


lol


GreenSanta said:


> not sure why some people have so much problems trying to germinate seeds...
> 
> its easy, I put my beans in a glass of water in the cupboard, if they don't crack within 72 hours I give up on them, likely non-viable, or not viable enough for me..., good seeds will crack between 12-36 hours, every time...
> 
> once they crack, if I am busy I might leave them in the glass of water up to 24 hours but I generally try to plant them in promix right away and 2 days later I have seedlings.


I have a strain or two that always take between 4-6 days to pop, but once they do, they take off like crazy. So not all slow popping seeds are bad, but in general, good beans will pop in 12-48 hours. But you may be missing out culling some of the ones that are slower to crack. I say 5-7 days is a safe amount of time to wait for the beans to pop and shoot a good taproot before planting. Even if they pop at 24 hours, a few days of growth in a paper towel or rapid rooters isn't the biggest deal, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky88 (Jul 25, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I tried growing the Sunshine Daydream by bodhi seeds from @Midweek Song and none of the seeds popped besides one. It looked very skimpy and died shortly after 3-4 days.
> 
> Has anyone else ever had a problem with this? My temps/humidity were perfect throughout. I'm now left with some northern lights that i had left over. But i'm very upset that I never had a chance to grow them out, and savour at-least 1 mother for personal use.
> 
> I'm not sure how a refund policy would work - For a new batch. I've never had this problem before. Either the seeds are extremely delicate and need the most perfect conditions throughout - Or they were just old, and were not usable. Still very annoyed either way


Everything I started from mws germed and grew properly even auto freebies, going to start a couple cluster bombs from archive made from mws a while back let you know how that goes maybe try emailing buddy that runs midweek he usually emails back pretty quickly


----------



## Lucky88 (Jul 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> lol
> 
> I have a strain or two that always take between 4-6 days to pop, but once they do, they take off like crazy. So not all slow popping seeds are bad, but in general, good beans will pop in 12-48 hours. But you may be missing out culling some of the ones that are slower to crack. I say 5-7 days is a safe amount of time to wait for the beans to pop and shoot a good taproot before planting. Even if they pop at 24 hours, a few days of growth in a paper towel or rapid rooters isn't the biggest deal, lol.
> 
> ...


Noticed that most times the faster ones to grow tails and sprout are males or at least when I paid attention to that stuff


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 25, 2016)

Lucky88 said:


> Noticed that most times the faster ones to grow tails and sprout are males or at least when I paid attention to that stuff


I don't know anything about that, but I do have at least 2 strains I can't think of that take at least 4 days to pop, and if you pop 10+, there's a good chance that the laggers will be popping right around day 7. I've never paid any attention to the male:female ratios that came out of particular beans. That's a little too intensive on the observing/documentation for me, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 25, 2016)

Tbh an entire pack of bodhis not germing at all except one sounds like grower error IMO. I had an entire pack of hso dud out on me, but they still all popped and grew retarded, but germinated and grew despite being a crap batch. Hso replaced them because I documented the entire thing and sent pics. 

I'm assuming the guy that had an entire pack not pop doesn't have pics or documentation, but if he does and it was in fact bad beans(99% chance this isn't the case with Bodhi seeds), he'll probably replace them. 

But again, if an entire pack doesn't pop(especially if it's from Bodhi), 95+% chance it's the growers/environment at fault, not the seeds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky88 (Jul 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I don't know anything about that, but I do have at least 2 strains I can't think of that take at least 4 days to pop, and if you pop 10+, there's a good chance that the laggers will be popping right around day 7. I've never paid any attention to the male:female ratios that came out of particular beans. That's a little too intensive on the observing/documentation for me, lol.
> 
> I was looking for something in particular went through quite a bit of seeds to find it noticed a bunch of oddities, maybe a little OCD but I never wrote anything down just memory


----------



## torontoke (Jul 25, 2016)

I think the guy that had the seeds not pop is the same guy that had an issue with a couple other breeders in a couple other threads.
Can't be all the breeders fault.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 25, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I think the guy that had the seeds not pop is the same guy that had an issue with a couple other breeders in a couple other threads.
> Can't be all the breeders fault.


I've had bad batches of beans in my years, but never had an entire pack of beans not pop, and to this day I'm still 100% germ rate with bodhis. The current ssdd X Gogi im running had 3 completely dud out at around 2.5 feet tall and the lower halves of the plants died, and I have no idea why. I'm going to grow out the other half of the pack and see if it was my fault or the beans. If the entire pack is as wonky as the first few, at that point, I'll shoot Bodhi a message and let him know. I wouldn't ask for replacements though. I've grow too much fire from him and am consistently running his testers. So definitely no complaints here. 


Oh wait... I jut remembered bcbd is a company I've run that literally every bean I tried to germ didn't even crack or damped out just after cracking. That is a shitty breeder and while I never asked for replacements, they definitely won't be getting any more money from me or anyone I can advise to avoid them, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky88 (Jul 25, 2016)

probably just dried out that's all. there pretty frail until they get solid roots and a little growth. even someone who knows what there doing gets stoned, forgets, goes away for the weekend or whatever and doesn't keep the plug or which ever grow medium you put a new seedling in wet. a neighbor burned a entire batch of white widows just by forgetting to mist them every couple hours. even lights from home depot dry soil out pretty quickly


----------



## torontoke (Jul 25, 2016)

I've had a few strains that wouldn't pop over the years.
Some I scuffed scratched you name it and they still wouldn't pop.
I assumed they were old or thick shelled and perhaps needed a lot more tlc and code breaking to open than I was prepared to invest.
But I just think the same poster had issues with a few breeders now and some problems in life require one to look inward not out.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 25, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I've had a few strains that wouldn't pop over the years.
> Some I scuffed scratched you name it and they still wouldn't pop.
> I assumed they were old or thick shelled and perhaps needed a lot more tlc and code breaking to open than I was prepared to invest.
> But I just think the same poster had issues with a few breeders now and some problems in life require one to look inward not out.


Yeah I don't mess with the whole scuffing/scratching bs. IMO if your beans won't pop on their own, they aren't good beans. Plus, there are too many breeders out there to be hassling myself like that with beans that are literally/naturally useless. It's a plant and it should be able to grow without grower involvement. You don't see bears or birds rubbing seeds up against trees to help seeds pop. The ones that don't pop, don't make it and are eliminated from the gene pool. Natural selection at its best, haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## torontoke (Jul 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I don't mess with the whole scuffing/scratching bs. IMO if your beans won't pop on their own, they aren't good beans. Plus, there are too many breeders out there to be hassling myself like that with beans that are literally/naturally useless. It's a plant and it should be able to grow without grower involvement. You don't see bears or birds rubbing seeds up against trees to help seeds pop. The ones that don't pop, don't make it and are eliminated from the gene pool. Natural selection at its best, haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While overall I agree with your theory there is something to be said about man creating certain crosses that nature also wouldn't cross or create and once mans hand has been involved things change.
Certain beans over the years have had notoriously bad germ rates and if not for people scuffing and forcing the issue strains would have died off.
I'm not 100% sure but I think ogkb was like this years ago and I'm sure there's been many others.
But those were known issues that the majority have found not 1/1000 people.


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 25, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I think the guy that had the seeds not pop is the same guy that had an issue with a couple other breeders in a couple other threads.
> Can't be all the breeders fault.


I'm not sure there is a good way to say this and I don't know how long he's been growing for. He hit me up in a PM a few months back to ask for help teaching him how to top a plant. I was happy to do so, that's what this place is for. He would send me pics with questions, it went along for a quite a while, anyway I think he knows how to top now. He hit me up quite a bit but never showed a lack of appreciation. He obviously needs some more help with his germination practice but it's not going to me. 

And then to come on here and bitch about the beans.... 

I've got two+ packs of SSDD in the vault and I'm in no big hurry to pop them, I know they will pop.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 25, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> I'm not sure there is a good way to say this and I don't know how long he's been growing for. He hit me up in a PM a few months back to ask for help teaching him how to top a plant. I was happy to do so, that's what this place is for. He would send me pics with questions, it went along for a quite a while, anyway I think he knows how to top now. He hit me up quite a bit but never showed a lack of appreciation. He obviously needs some more help with his germination practice but it's not going to me.
> 
> And then to come on here and bitch about the beans....
> 
> I've got two+ packs of SSDD in the vault and I'm in no big hurry to pop them, I know they will pop.


I recall he caused some animosity in the in house genetic and ggg threads over the same issue and I think he got the benefit of the doubt from most people.
I don't know him nor am I slamming the guy but this thread is full of hundreds of people successfully popping ssdd soooo idk.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I don't mess with the whole scuffing/scratching bs.


I'm sure I told you, but just a reminder : MedMan advised to scuff the heriberry. And isn't it time for an update on the ss x pc?


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm sure I told you, but just a reminder : MedMan advised to scuff the heriberry. And isn't it time for an update on the ss x pc?


Lol, will get an update on everything when I'm back in the us. Out in Switzerland right now but I'll be back in about a week. The ss X PC female I have is looking good and to be a long flowering girl. A bit slower into flower than my 9 week kkgd cut I'm running next to it. Looking forward to the finish.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 25, 2016)

Don't shop stoned....


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 25, 2016)

My boy bodhi spits hot fire. There's a few crosses I was like meh about but bodhi is a great guy, really talented breeder as well


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 25, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> My boy bodhi spits hot fire. There's a few crosses I was like meh about but bodhi is a great guy, really talented breeder as well


And Mrs B is one heckuva cook ! And the dogs....just so cute !


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 25, 2016)

torontoke said:


> While overall I agree with your theory there is something to be said about man creating certain crosses that nature also wouldn't cross or create and once mans hand has been involved things change.
> Certain beans over the years have had notoriously bad germ rates and if not for people scuffing and forcing the issue strains would have died off.
> I'm not 100% sure but I think ogkb was like this years ago and I'm sure there's been many others.
> But those were known issues that the majority have found not 1/1000 people.


I'm pretty sure the original ogkb was from bagseed, and I doubt that anyone scuffs beans they don't think/know they have to. I could be wrong, but as far as it goes, man interfering with crosses to make better weed should make better weed in all aspects. Not just potency. Take Bodhi for instance, potent as shit and 100% germ rates without scuffing a single time. 

The bigger issue IMO is breeders using weak males in their crosses. Look at the pics redeye posted of his males. They looked shit. And the progeny had crazy herm rates that cause him to discontinue the line. IMO if he had been using better males to hit his females with, the beans probably would've been a bit more stable. Taking two unstable/weak plants and crossing them is almost irresponsible as a breeder. Not saying that it would've vastly effected the herm rates, but ime good males make good beans even with potent viney growing females. It's all about what the breeders choose to release. But being able to say you crossed a mendobreath male to mendobreath female even if the male is terrible will probably sell more beans than a big healthy white widow male X mendobreath cross just because of the claimed lineage. Even though there is a good chance that the progeny of the ww X mb will have consistently better nug in vigor/growth/resistance as well as in potency. 

We're half the problem. As growers we need to get over the name bs and get more into growing dank regardless of who's version of what cut was used. It's pretty silly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky88 (Jul 25, 2016)

I concer with crab pot i got a pack or two saved I know will pop, it's a huge pain in the ass for me to get bodhi so I pretty much just save em same with karma


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I don't mess with the whole scuffing/scratching bs. IMO if your beans won't pop on their own, they aren't good beans. Plus, there are too many breeders out there to be hassling myself like that with beans that are literally/naturally useless. It's a plant and it should be able to grow without grower involvement. You don't see bears or birds rubbing seeds up against trees to help seeds pop. The ones that don't pop, don't make it and are eliminated from the gene pool. Natural selection at its best, haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got to beg to differ, lol! I was never a scuffer, either, but when I had to move indoors, and buy seeds, I changed my mind! I remember the day clearly... right after I tried to pop a pack of OG Raskal's WiFi... one came up... it was when I found out that one was a male, lol!

It's too easy to scuff. Roll a piece of 120g sandpaper to fit in a pill bottle (you can keep it there forever!), throw the seeds in, and give them 47 shakes, or whatever your lucky number is!


----------



## GreenSanta (Jul 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I don't know anything about that, but I do have at least 2 strains I can't think of that take at least 4 days to pop, and if you pop 10+, there's a good chance that the laggers will be popping right around day 7. I've never paid any attention to the male:female ratios that came out of particular beans. That's a little too intensive on the observing/documentation for me, lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking just that, I can hardly keep the proper tags on my pots, i have so so many question marks in my breeding efforts lol.



Amos Otis said:


> I'm sure I told you, but just a reminder : MedMan advised to scuff the heriberry. And isn't it time for an update on the ss x pc?


I have only ever had one full pack of seeds that didn't crack and they were herijuana from meduser. It was the first time I heard that I should have used sand paper on the beans and I was like wtf!!?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 25, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> I have only ever had one full pack of seeds that didn't crack and they were herijuana from meduser. It was the first time I heard that I should have used sand paper on the beans and I was like wtf!!?


Right...._meduser. _He was good to send another pack, which was recently passed along. The other crosses from him / Mota, ronny james dio and heri x williams wonder popped fine. Like you, almost every other beans popped when soaked /toweled.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 25, 2016)

kindnug said:


> I've grown over 100 of bodhi's seeds + there were very few that didn't germinate + produce a plant(less than 5)
> Still have 17 unopened packs, so I'll see how things go with those later...
> 
> Orig. SSDD is a quite few years old now, so it's possible they lost the will to live?


I bought ssdd from MWS recently and they were so healthy they not only germed in <24 hrs but grew through like 4 layers of paper towel.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jul 25, 2016)

Movie title The Scuffers


----------



## jwreck (Jul 25, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I recall he caused some animosity in the in house genetic and ggg threads over the same issue and I think he got the benefit of the doubt from most people.
> I don't know him nor am I slamming the guy but this thread is full of hundreds of people successfully popping ssdd soooo idk.


all 12 of mine cracked within 12 hrs of placing them in a cup


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Jul 25, 2016)

Quick


----------



## zigbred (Jul 26, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I bought ssdd from MWS recently and they were so healthy they not only germed in <24 hrs but grew through like 4 layers of paper towel.


same here


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jul 26, 2016)

I never popped a pack of ssdd and also never got one to germ. I want a refund!


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 26, 2016)

Just had to chime in abt the organic vs hydro junk... keep scrolling if yr over it...

I grew hydro dwc, rdwc, recirc drip, ebb n flow for over 5 years very successfully. Completely dialed in. Id bring in 9 week plants that looked as healthy as day 1 of flower, not a blemish. Or plants that were flushed for 2 full weeks. The bud was killer. Everyone including myself loved it and 4 people (hardcore everyday smokers) told me it was the best they ever smoked.

I also grew using "organic" bottled nutrients in a coco base with a couple synthetic additives. Hydro blew this method away so i didnt do it for long.

Fast forward to present time. Been growing fully organic (or as close as i can, being an indoor environment) for abt a year. Not organic bottles, im talkin raw organic non gmo pure dry amendments like crab kelp and neem meals, guanos etc. THE YEILD IS NOT THE SAME AS DRO BUT THE TASTE IS 100 TIMES BETTER. The difference in yeild is not even enough to make me go back to hydro.

To each their own but dnt knock shit before u try it. And im not talking abt u "i run half synthetic and half organic" guys. U dont count, that does not qualify as organic and it tastes nothing like organic.

Im not knocking the hydro guys here ok, to each their own. If u got a system that works, work that shit. But when someone says hydro is better quality or flavor, thats when i gotta speak up because my experience has been very different.

@greasemonkeymann @st0wandgrow @Crab Pot i believe have all mentioned the environmental benefits of organic, so if yr not gonna try it at least dont knock it. Why not encourage new growers to go organic first? If its better for the environment then that means its better for ALL!

@JDGreen i believe u tried my organic flowers no? Could u please state to the jury what kinda method u were growing at the time u tried them, and what method u switched to afterwards? The method you are currently using?  

Here... Bodhis Black Raspberry... organic soil grown...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Just had to chime in abt the organic vs hydro junk... keep scrolling if yr over it...
> 
> I grew hydro dwc, rdwc, recirc drip, ebb n flow for over 5 years very successfully. Completely dialed in. Id bring in 9 week plants that looked as healthy as day 1 of flower, not a blemish. Or plants that were flushed for 2 full weeks. The bud was killer. Everyone including myself loved it and 4 people (hardcore everyday smokers) told me it was the best they ever smoked.
> 
> ...


Great post, and a beautiful plant!

I agree with all of the above, but as you said, each to their own. 

Btw, that was your 999'th post. #1000 better be a good'un!


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes,@apbx720 i have tried your organic flowers. And they taste great on par witb some of the better tasting smoke i could manage to get. I think everyone knows the hydro yields better. But i myself use only one bottle now. The mammoth p . This is my first run.with it. But its basically all bacteria so its not an organic nutrient, just bacteria liquid state. So No bottled nutrients. Just strong slow release sol blend with 2-4 teas. Depending on if guano/bateria/fungal tea. Im trying to get 2 fungal teas a bacteria and a guano. I also topdress with casting and microbes. 
This system and improving on timing, soil composition and most importantly FRESH everything, is by far producing the best tasting bud without sacrificing any potency. The yield can be regain, but it requires rigorous training and probably some heavy use of foliar teas to improve structure for budding. 

So i would personally recommend the all fresh organic food systems, knf style organic is a great path to explore, especially for those not strictly dependant on high yields of hydro. I prefer it by far and everyone loves the smoke mpre and cant believe the improvement s.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Just had to chime in abt the organic vs hydro junk... keep scrolling if yr over it...


I guess I'm screwed. I hydro and I smoke joints.  I honestly don't think that the atmgf and our amigos know how much I'm screwing them also,. They seem....I dunno....grateful.  

Best for all concerned if none of that O-bud makes it 'round to these here parts, I'm thinkin'.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 26, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I think the guy that had the seeds not pop is the same guy that had an issue with a couple other breeders in a couple other threads.
> Can't be all the breeders fault.


Free packs you say lol


----------



## torontoke (Jul 26, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Free packs you say lol


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 26, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I guess I'm screwed. I hydro and I smoke joints.  I honestly don't think that the atmgf and our amigos know how much I'm screwing them also,. They seem....I dunno....grateful.
> 
> Best for all concerned if none of that O-bud makes it 'round to these here parts, I'm thinkin'.


I smoke joint almost exclusively. If i grew to sell, id switch to hydro. And wen the organic ppl, including myself i think make a bigger deal ant taste than necessary. And ppl who r really good at hydro im sure can be in par with taste, just like if an organic guy was really good and trained well, got better coverage of light could match yield. 

Hydro for yield and organic for taste r tendencies and not absolute. I would add if i switched to hydro i would prolly fuck it up abit, and then get it together. 

Good growers produce good products.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 26, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I guess I'm screwed. I hydro and I smoke joints.  I honestly don't think that the atmgf and our amigos know how much I'm screwing them also,. They seem....I dunno....grateful.
> 
> Best for all concerned if none of that O-bud makes it 'round to these here parts, I'm thinkin'.


And also fuck this chart lol i love joints. Hit my joint and u WILL get a head tap in seconds, not minutes. Aaaand i bet my ass i roll a joint under 3 minutes lol


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Just had to chime in abt the organic vs hydro junk... keep scrolling if yr over it...
> 
> I grew hydro dwc, rdwc, recirc drip, ebb n flow for over 5 years very successfully. Completely dialed in. Id bring in 9 week plants that looked as healthy as day 1 of flower, not a blemish. Or plants that were flushed for 2 full weeks. The bud was killer. Everyone including myself loved it and 4 people (hardcore everyday smokers) told me it was the best they ever smoked.
> 
> ...



Great explanation and pics man, really impressive!

I know it's been said more than once but I really think it's important to understand. When talking organics, were not talking about bottled organic nutes. Most of us don't feel those are truly organic and the results don't hold up.

Here's a great recipe from Mountain Organics, it's being used by many top organic growers, if anybody wants to give it a try. This is a no-till mix, it can be used over and over again for years by top dressing kelp meal, neem or karanja meal and cannabis leaves post harvest.


1/3 Peat Moss
1/3 pumice or lava rock
1/3 Compost (quality is very important, homemade is best but Malibu is a great commercial product)

1/2 - 1 cup Neem or Karanja Meal
1/2 - 1 cup Kelp Meal
1/2 - 1 cup Crab Meal

1/2 cup Gypsum
4-6 cups Basalt Rock Dust
6-8 cups BioChar

1 cup Malted Barley Powder

* Very inexpensive way to grow with only positive effects for the environment and our health.


BACK TO BODHI


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2016)

Why if a person wants yield, they are cash croppers? I don't get it..

Organic is good,not the best...nothing is the best.
Hydro is good,not the best....nothing is the best.

Lucky charms. ...1 in dwc & 1 in organic mix...
My village people love the dwc nugs..I like them both.although the dwc has more marshmallow smell & taste.organic is more kusy....same cuts.

I'm not a keep the world green type guys....get rid of human beings if you want to do that.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 26, 2016)

I judge a plants health and performance by growth and yield. When I get substantially faster growth and yield with Dynagro in hydroton than when I did a no till it tells me the plants like "chemicals". I don't argue with the plants and they seem to love hydroponics. As far as flavor, feeding sulfur and adding uv light and a broad spectrum of light does more for terpene production than anything. I also suspect that a rich organic soil has heavy metals and my hydro has a whiter ash with less residue than my organic.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2016)

genuity said:


> Why if a person wants yield, they are cash croppers? I don't get it..


Because....elitists? 



genuity said:


> Lucky charms. ...1 in dwc & 1 in organic mix...
> My village people love the dwc nugs..I like them both.although the dwc has more marshmallow smell & taste.organic is more kusy....same cuts.


No.....that's just impossible. Haven't you been reading along? 



genuity said:


> I'm not a keep the world green type guys....get rid of human beings if you want to do that.


Start here?


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 26, 2016)

genuity said:


> Why if a person wants yield, they are cash croppers? I don't get it..
> 
> Organic is good,not the best...nothing is the best.
> Hydro is good,not the best....nothing is the best.
> ...



I don't really think anyone is trying to say one way is better than another. Like I said earlier, there are advantages/disadvantages to any type of growing. Nobody should take this personally, we're all learning, especially me. It's just that so many people seem to be intimated by organics when it's really very simple and we feel like a lot of people are missing out.

I know this exact soil mix is being used in a lot of large commercial grows. I use the same soil mix for everything including my vegetable and fruit gardens. I've never seen a healthier garden, it's way beyond my expectations. Just want to share is all.

I was just going to say that I've never heard of a person truly going no-till and then going back, Shoreline just screwed that up for me lol


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 26, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> I was thinking just that, I can hardly keep the proper tags on my pots, i have so so many question marks in my breeding efforts lol.
> 
> 
> I have only ever had one full pack of seeds that didn't crack and they were herijuana from meduser. It was the first time I heard that I should have used sand paper on the beans and I was like wtf!!?


ALWAYS double-tag my man!
I lost three great strains that way over the yrs. RIP J1, jack herer, and karli
get the bendey green wire, the thick one, and then get a good hole punch, and tag the plant itself, make a loop and make sure it can't come off, then tag the container as well.
different color tags are handy.
I use the big wooden stakes for the container, and key-tags for like auto repair facilities.

like these
https://www.amazon.com/YELLOW-Self-Locking-Arrow-Tags-pack/dp/B00JVBMQ5Q/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1469561061&sr=8-18&keywords=key+tags

I mark both sides of them, and that coupled with the stakes and you can pheno hunt alllll ya like


----------



## DonBrennon (Jul 26, 2016)

Mystery Bodhi's

 
 
...............AND, that moment you realize that you switched the fans off to take photos and didn't switch em back on, so glad I saw that fan at the top of the last photo, pmsl


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 26, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> I judge a plants health and performance by growth and yield. When I get substantially faster growth and yield with Dynagro in hydroton than when I did a no till it tells me the plants like "chemicals". I don't argue with the plants and they seem to love hydroponics. As far as flavor, feeding sulfur and adding uv light and a broad spectrum of light does more for terpene production than anything. I also suspect that a rich organic soil has heavy metals and my hydro has a whiter ash with less residue than my organic.


you think dynagrow is "safer" than organics??
you know it has EDTA in it right, amongst others...
check the MSDS man.
the color of your ash has little to do with the chemical composition of the herb


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 26, 2016)

genuity said:


> Why if a person wants yield, they are cash croppers? I don't get it..
> 
> Organic is good,not the best...nothing is the best.
> Hydro is good,not the best....nothing is the best.
> ...


I agree with most of that. The thing that organic purists tend to skip over is that the plant takes up the nutrients in the EXACT same chemical form wether those nutrients are synthetically or organically derived. There is no difference.

Where the difference lays is in how the nutrients are chelated, and how the plant takes them up. With synthetics the grower feeds the plant. Inexperienced growers play a guessing game. A dash of this and a dash of that. With organics the guess work is removed. The microbes and the plant call the shots. So, for the average grower you will come closer to the plants genetic potential using organics imo. A good/experienced grower working with a strain that he's farmiliar with will knock it outta the park no matter what method is being used.

I am a "save the world" kinda guy, so that's part of my reason for growing organically and using as much shit from around my yard as possible. Probably doesn't make much of a difference, but it all adds up...and it tickles me to see my kids already interested in worm farms and the like.


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I agree with most of that. The thing that organic purists tend to skip over is that the plant takes up the nutrients in the EXACT same chemical form wether those nutrients are synthetically or organically derived. There is no difference.
> 
> Where the difference lays is in how the nutrients are chelated, and how the plant takes them up. With synthetics the grower feeds the plant. Inexperienced growers play a guessing game. A dash of this and a dash of that. With organics the guess work is removed. The microbes and the plant call the shots. So, for the average grower you will come closer to the plants genetic potential using organics imo. A good/experienced grower working with a strain that he's farmiliar with will knock it outta the park no matter what method is being used.
> 
> I am a "save the world" kinda guy, so that's part of my reason for growing organically and using as much shit from around my yard as possible. Probably doesn't make much of a difference, but it all adds up...and it tickles me to see my kids already interested in worm farms and the like.


I'm definitely a soil guy (organic-ish type guy)..

The only reason I don't push full on orgain,cause like you say..first time growers want to see results,fast..in organic pots,it takes time (2nd-3rd run is when a good organic pot,will match dwc,if not pass it)

I'm definitely getting a worm bin,my kids are stuck on bugs right now..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 26, 2016)

genuity said:


> I'm definitely a soil guy (organic-ish type guy)..
> 
> The only reason I don't push full on orgain,cause like you say..first time growers want to see results,fast..in organic pots,it takes time (2nd-3rd run is when a good organic pot,will match dwc,if not pass it)
> 
> I'm definitely getting a worm bin,my kids are stuck on bugs right now..


That's a good point about the soil taking time. I almost gave up on organics after my first run. Definitely gets better as it ages.

When you set up your worm bin, don't tell the kiddies that its worm shit. I made that mistake with my oldest daughter and she won't go near the bins. My two little ones were told its "bedding", and they love helping pick the worms out for me. 

My oldest has been sworn to secrecy. lol


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 26, 2016)

There's no one "best way to grow"...

If you wanna discuss the merits of a growing style, start a new thread. Or, join the hundreds of thousands of threads already out there.... 

This thread becomes useless with non-Bodhi related info clogging up the pages.


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 26, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Great post, and a beautiful plant!
> 
> I agree with all of the above, but as you said, each to their own.
> 
> Btw, that was your 999'th post. #1000 better be a good'un!


Heres my 1000th..... @st0wandgrow is the friggin MAN!!! ... hows that for a 1000th post!?!?!


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 26, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I guess I'm screwed. I hydro and I smoke joints.  I honestly don't think that the atmgf and our amigos know how much I'm screwing them also,. They seem....I dunno....grateful.
> 
> Best for all concerned if none of that O-bud makes it 'round to these here parts, I'm thinkin'.


Yr far from screwed, my friend! Like i said, when i grew dro everyone loved it! Including myself! Had no intention in changing anything and i didnt change methods until i changed locations. But peoole loved the dro, shit it was killer weed! Aint knockin the dro bro bro like st0w said- capable hand will create beautiful product reguardless of method (paraphrasing here sry st0w i know i butchered yr quote but im too lazy to lookit up lol)

Im not tryin to sway u or anyone. I hate that people have the attitude of- "do what i do or else yr wrong and must die". Imo thats a big prob in our world today. Yr system is obviously working nicely! Keep on! 

I just had to defend the method because i thot i read someone startin to make statements that were very dif from my experience, that is all.

Have a wonderful day, friend. That tale of the tape is hilarious!

Carry on...


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 26, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> There's no one "best way to grow"...
> 
> If you wanna discuss the merits of a growing style, start a new thread. Or, join the hundreds of thousands of threads already out there....
> 
> This thread becomes useless with non-Bodhi related info clogging up the pages.


Sry master butthead for cloggin up the thread for the 1000th time! Yr absolutley right. Ill be standing starring in the corner... You hear that mother fockers?? We just took the thread from 52.576% bodhi info to 52.434% bodhi info w our bs org vs synth nonsense!! BODHI TALK ONLY!!! Let me demonstrate...

Ssdd f2's!!!! Yay! Those beans on the left came outta 1 single branch bout the size of the one in the pic! FNA for the first time in life im actually thrilled to find nugs packed full o seed. Back in my day this sorta thing happened alot only it was not a thrill findin the "grenades", it was called REGGIE!
 

Jungle spice 

Am i Bodhi enough for u yet?? Phones acting up n will only let me post 2 pics per post :/ and thats not very bodhi like


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 26, 2016)

Jabbas stash￼- org..orgg...orgggani fuck i cant say it


More cowbell￼ 
Ssdd×wookie￼


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 26, 2016)

Wow lmso


----------



## doniawon (Jul 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Jabbas stash￼- org..orgg...orgggani fuck i cant say it
> View attachment 3742212
> 
> More cowbell￼View attachment 3742216
> ...


How many weeks on that jabbas stash.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Sry master butthead for cloggin up the thread for the 1000th time! Yr absolutley right. Ill be standing starring in the corner... You hear that mother fockers?? We just took the thread from 52.576% bodhi info to 52.434% bodhi info w our bs org vs synth nonsense!! BODHI TALK ONLY!!! Let me demonstrate...
> 
> Ssdd f2's!!!! Yay! Those beans on the left came outta 1 single branch bout the size of the one in the pic! FNA for the first time in life im actually thrilled to find nugs packed full o seed. Back in my day this sorta thing happened alot only it was not a thrill findin the "grenades", it was called REGGIE!
> View attachment 3742193
> ...


Sweet stash of organic SSDD f2's and colors on that Jungle Spice @apbx720 ! What's the smell on the Jungle Spice like?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Sry master butthead ..........
> 
> Am i Bodhi enough for u yet??


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 26, 2016)

doniawon said:


> How many weeks on that jabbas stash.


10 on that there one...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 26, 2016)

genuity said:


> in organic pots,it takes time (2nd-3rd run is when a good organic pot,will match dwc,if not pass it)


You mean that it only gets better? I am still on my 1st run of amended leaf compost and it is looking pretty nice! I got away from mixing 1/3's and went full compost... The bulk of my fertilizer comes from the ass of my 3 rabbits. I feed them well and give them a variety of leafy greens on top of thier alfalfa pellets...


apbx720 said:


> Just had to chime in abt the organic vs hydro junk... keep scrolling if yr over it...
> 
> I grew hydro dwc, rdwc, recirc drip, ebb n flow for over 5 years very successfully. Completely dialed in. Id bring in 9 week plants that looked as healthy as day 1 of flower, not a blemish. Or plants that were flushed for 2 full weeks. The bud was killer. Everyone including myself loved it and 4 people (hardcore everyday smokers) told me it was the best they ever smoked.
> 
> ...


I got the Black Rapberry in the mail recently and I am excited about it!!! I have to keep the wife happy and get her some fruity sativas, but I need that shit that keeps my hands from shaking lol... Did you do a full-on smoke report yet? The only thing that I am unclear about is the smell/flavor...


st0wandgrow said:


> When you set up your worm bin, don't tell the kiddies that its worm shit. I made that mistake with my oldest daughter and she won't go near the bins. My two little ones were told its "bedding", and they love helping pick the worms out for me.


 
I told my daugther that it was worm and rabbit poop, and she got more curious. She is a handful and that is why that damn snake scared the shit out of me. I have been finding mice in my worm bin, but my daughter over-feeding the chickens is probably the biggest cause of mice. Hell they live in the woods over here, snakes and mice, so I have 4 cats to keep the population in check. I would hate to think of the snake population if we didnt have cats also!!!


----------



## doniawon (Jul 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> 0 on that there one...


Thatn there, n all them their others...
Shit just blew my mind.
So dank.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Yr far from screwed, my friend! .


----------



## strayfox gear (Jul 26, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I know this isnt bodhi but i think strays welcome soooo...
> 
> One more shout to @strayfox gear
> The (la affie x talk of Kabul) x blueberry temple r down.
> ...



right on brother..

I might have made that cross but Bodhi has his name all over that special tok creation...one of my top 3..
he takes full credit on a ton of my gear....all I do is hunt for super hero phenos...

im sure your gonna find something crazy .....I love love that blueberry temple..thank u for always kicking out the good vibes..


*FYI..........if you guys are all bodhi fans, set your alarms... make sure u tune in to the adam dunn show this Friday..

they have a special guest...

things are going to get interesting to say the least..lol*

hope everyone has an amazing summer..

*
skunk 91....rks leaner
*






*strayfox*


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 26, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Sweet stash of organic SSDD f2's and colors on that Jungle Spice @apbx720 ! What's the smell on the Jungle Spice like?


That specific pheno is a really sweet tropical fruity bubblegum, not what i was expecting after reading a bb report on the cross. Had 4 phenos from a pack. The opposite end of the spectrum was a shorter stalkier indica looking plant... that strangely has the distinct smell and flavor of haze. W undertones of juice fruit gum. 

And thanks abt the beans! The most exciting part, has me gigglin like a lil school girl over here, the first test batch popped and broke ground in true bodhi fashion, in less than 3 days! Well ya of coarse theyre brand new seeds but geez lemme have my 5 min of glory sheesh! Lol Im tryin not to get too excited in case my male turns out bunk, he is a lil bit lanky so we ll see how he mixes. 

@doniawon @PerroVerde i havent forgot abt u guys  just tryna not waste anyones time n space...


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 26, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3742260


Perhaps most important thing for us both- the ability to stay high all dang day, every dang day!!

Hail Bodhi!! (post is now bodhi related)


----------



## doniawon (Jul 26, 2016)

Jabbas stash week 6...
4 weeks left lol.thanks for waisting my space n time apbx720!!


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 26, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> right on brother..
> 
> I might have made that cross but Bodhi has his name all over that special tok creation...one of my top 3..
> he takes full credit on a ton of my gear....all I do is hunt for super hero phenos...
> ...


Daaaaaaang @strayfox gear that is one sexy lady w all that t&a id be a one hit chump!! And that human aint too bad lookin either! Nice job on both lol

Been real busy ma man but i do have 3 of yr mothers milk × ronnie barret and one ninja turt×starfighter in their 2nd week of bloom! Sry for the lack of updates but i still got em goin.

I also got a pack of that skunk91 i won off IGwaitin in the fridge. Did u run yours indoors? Im tempted to try em but id hate to ruin a good pack. Ive heard people say u should never put an outdoor seedling under artificial light if yr doin outdoor. But this is just hearsay, im outta my league on outdoor, only helped w 1 season but i wasnt in charge of anything..

Did yr keeper there wreak of rot? How does the smell translate to flavor?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 26, 2016)

I like the pics i just saw.


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 26, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Jabbas stash week 6...
> 4 weeks left lol.View attachment 3742266thanks for waisting my space n time apbx720!!


Lol!!... but ya that one went 10 only because of my lack of... well... time in the day? I guess?

Next round ill chop her at 9wks. She had some small immature seeds in her but idk if that was from her or from my strawberry cheesecake goji that hermed kinda close to her. 

But i thot i remembered @JDGreen sayin she did this after 9 wks? Or am i trippin jd lol i got too many strains atm lol holy shnikes! This ones his selection. 

But man oh man such a shame on the gojis. The one smells exactly like strawberry cheesecake its crazy! Even the gram cracker crust is there. While growing its all strawberry but after the cure its mostly cheesecake and lil strawberry. Man i wish i could unherm cuts lol 

Here she is i believe...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> But man oh man such a shame on the gojis. The one smells exactly like strawberry cheesecake its crazy! Even the gram cracker crust is there. While growing its all strawberry but after the cure its mostly cheesecake and lil strawberry. Man i wish i could unherm cuts lol
> 
> Here she is i believe...View attachment 3742293


This is goji x


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Lol!!... but ya that one went 10 only because of my lack of... well... time in the day? I guess?
> 
> Next round ill chop her at 9wks. She had some small immature seeds in her but idk if that was from her or from my strawberry cheesecake goji that hermed kinda close to her.
> 
> ...


Yea. If u pysh that jabbas i got passed 67 days at least ull get a preme or to. Thats as late as ive gone. I like 64.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 26, 2016)

SSDD male,,


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Sry master butthead for cloggin up the thread for the 1000th time! Yr absolutley right. Ill be standing starring in the corner... You hear that mother fockers?? We just took the thread from 52.576% bodhi info to 52.434% bodhi info w our bs org vs synth nonsense!! BODHI TALK ONLY!!! Let me demonstrate...
> 
> Ssdd f2's!!!! Yay! Those beans on the left came outta 1 single branch bout the size of the one in the pic! FNA for the first time in life im actually thrilled to find nugs packed full o seed. Back in my day this sorta thing happened alot only it was not a thrill findin the "grenades", it was called REGGIE!
> View attachment 3742193
> ...


Thanks for being an asshole.... And nah, your ain't Bodhi enough...

Looks like the thread is back to Bodhi related info though.


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2016)

Lucky charms 
 
Super thick,not very fluffy. ..look at the trics. & these nugs smell just like marshmallow.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks like I need to stop fucking around and need to pick up some Bodhi


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 27, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Looks like I need to stop fucking around and need to pick up some Bodhi


I usually advise against fuckin around....


Cept wen i dont

And u should fuck around and getcha some Bodhi


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 27, 2016)

genuity said:


> Lucky charms
> View attachment 3742579
> Super thick,not very fluffy. ..look at the trics. & these nugs smell just like marshmallow.


Dawmnnnnnnnnnn
id like to see that field with 100 bodhis next yr.....hey a man can dream right?


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I usually advise against fuckin around....
> 
> 
> Cept wen i dont
> ...


Love it haha ohh trust me i am next pay day!!! Hurry up the 3rd!!!


----------



## doniawon (Jul 27, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Looks like I need to stop fucking around and need to pick up some Bodhi


Traxx quit bullshittin, we already know u got the heat.
But yea get some bodhi.

What's up with the space wookie. Who makes it. That's the first jabberwocky cross I've seen.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey thought I would share this little guy. Noticed something new today, pretty cool.
 

Was taking some clones from my sunshine daydream females and noticed this odd growth shooting out. I'm probably on my fourth or fifth cycle with this. First time seeing anything like it yet.

Only seeing this on the one in the middle so far.


----------



## Psyphish (Jul 27, 2016)

More Cowbell, 24 days since flip. Looks like a small yielder, but the trichome coverage seems promising.


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 27, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> This is goji x


Just plain ol goji


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 27, 2016)

budLIFE60 said:


> Hey thought I would share this little guy. Noticed something new today, pretty cool.
> View attachment 3742942 View attachment 3742955
> 
> Was taking some clones from my sunshine daydream females and noticed this odd growth shooting out. I'm probably on my fourth or fifth cycle with this. First time seeing anything like it yet.
> ...


Ive had that too. Sometimes they grow a lil leaf outta the preflower location


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 27, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Love it haha ohh trust me i am next pay day!!! Hurry up the 3rd!!!


The 3rd is the new 1st!!! 







Dude, I have spent $140 on a single seed pack before and ended up being butt hurt about it(tga)... GLG has Goji and SSDD in stock and you would get a free pick for buying 2! I no longer spend $600-800 on seeds anymore!!! Here is the free list from GreatLakeGenetics(GLG)... This deal is like a sore dick, cant beat it!!!
https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/bodhi/?page=1

All Packs of Bodhi gear Have been reduced to 70.00 per pack and YES, it is still buy 2 get 1 free.


Here is the currant list of Bodhi Freebies for orders made after June 20th

Elfinstone (Sweet Skunk x Appalachia)

Strawberry Moutan (Strawberry Dakini x Appalachia)

Prayer Tower (Lemon Thai x (Appalachia)

Barefoot Doctor CBD rich (Harlequin x SSDD)

Bingo Pajana (Kurda x Appalachia)

Cobra Lips (chem 3 x appalachia) 

Buddha’s hand (*lemon thai (indy & sat) x snow lotus)*

*The Fuzz (CHEM 91 JB x *Appalachia)

Wolf Pack (Giesel X Appalachia)
Legend OG x Snow Lotus 
Love Triangle (Triangle Kush x Snow Lotus)
Jungle Spice (congo (pine) x 88g13hp
Purple Urkle x Snow lotus ( THIS STRAIN IS OUT DOOR ONLY) 
Blueberry snow (blueberry ind x Snowlotus)
Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow Lotus)
Pink Lotus (outdoor freebie) - Pink Panther x Snow Lotus
RM Nigerian x Afghani F2
Snow Temple ( Temple X Snow Lotus)
Dragon Fruit (oldsog ssh x Snow Lotus)
Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)
TT NL#6 x Appalachia


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 27, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> The 3rd is the new 1st!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus they been giving some nice Bad dog genetics freebies.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 27, 2016)

what should i run?
SSDD
SS4
lions milk
goji og
dream beaver

lookin for a " i have to go to sleep im too high "


----------



## 0letdown (Jul 27, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> what should i run?
> SSDD
> SS4
> lions milk
> ...


Goji OG and SSDD


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 27, 2016)

Ssdd I think about 3 to 4 weeks from chop. Smells delish


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 27, 2016)

Here she is.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2016)

Space Monkeys, especially one have overtaken a Cobra Lips in size and even bud size. They both want to have nice buds up the branches lots of them. Just trying to keep up here.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 27, 2016)

Ordering some Ssdd but Im stuck deciding the second choice. Its between Dream beaver, Sunshine 4, Gogi, or ??


----------



## doniawon (Jul 27, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Ordering some Ssdd but Im stuck deciding the second choice. Its between Dream beaver, Sunshine 4, Gogi, or ??


Gogi n ssdd should b everyone's first order. 

I'm super bummed I have neither.


----------



## GrayeVOx (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey guys finished a few plants a couple weeks ago, pics right before chop 

Space Monkey // 9 weeks 
More Cowbell #1 // 9 weeks
  
More Cowbell #2 // 10 weeks


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 28, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Traxx quit bullshittin, we already know u got the heat.
> But yea get some bodhi.
> 
> What's up with the space wookie. Who makes it. That's the first jabberwocky cross I've seen.


Idk if he pm'd you an answer but just in case....that space wookie is by Bigworm


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 28, 2016)

Here is a little update on my Dream Beaver. I only had 1/2 a pack and got 3 fem out of 6, so probably not the biggest selection. I believe that this is my fav pheno so far, the others have a black licorice thing going and this one has a tropical fruit smell. It started off being the "new shoes" smell and started to get the tropical smell towards the end. I think that I am starting on week 6 or so now.


This is a clone for the same plant and it is getting crazy frosty! The clone is getting my 1st round of full compost and not just aged manure like the top pick. I mean really, the fan leaves are frosted! It just started to flower, cant be more than 3 weeks in... I am not sure what pheono that I have or anything but I might get a whole pack of this soon. I really wanted a sativa out of the pack but I dont think that I got a big sativa leaner out of 3 females? A smoke report will tell, but that is a few weeks away...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 28, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Ordering some Ssdd but Im stuck deciding the second choice. Its between Dream beaver, Sunshine 4, Gogi, or ??


I havent tried it yet but ive heard wonderful things from rikdabrick out in HA about dream beaver..this coming from a farmer with a few bodhi grows under his belt.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 28, 2016)

Im prob gonna avoid paying rent so i can dump some bread on bodhi next week. Yeah im hooked and shit.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 28, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Im prob gonna avoid paying rent so i can dump some bread on bodhi next week. Yeah im hooked and shit.


Damn, its not that much bread though as long as you are not buying from the euro banks. I was buying from JamesBean until their credit card system went down. Since I was sending cash, GLG had a bigger selection of freebies. $140 for 3 packs and beaver, goji, ssdd are all in right now. Sorry, morning coffee...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 28, 2016)

Dude dont feel bad i ramble like ramblin rose jerry and the boys sang about......they say i need concerta once a day but its a narcotic dont ya know...one more excuse for the man tobe up in your shit no thx.


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 28, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Ordering some Ssdd but Im stuck deciding the second choice. Its between Dream beaver, Sunshine 4, Gogi, or ??


I'd go black raspberry I think I saw it at glg. Seems like goji on another level.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 28, 2016)

Spilled a few radish seeds in my veg room that were sitting on my t5. Week later find this fucker trying to mooch off a Space Monkey clone i took lol ..gotta go lil bro


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 28, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Spilled a few radish seeds in my veg room that were sitting on my t5. Week later find this fucker trying to mooch off a Space Monkey clone i took lol ..gotta go lil bro View attachment 3743846


Might add some spiciness to the monkey lol. Clone looking strong though.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 28, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Might add some spiciness to the monkey lol. Clone looking strong though.


Thanks. About a month old on that clone, bout ready for a transplant lol.


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 28, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> I'd go black raspberry I think I saw it at glg. Seems like goji on another level.


Bingo!


MustangStudFarm said:


> Here is a little update on my Dream Beaver. I only had 1/2 a pack and got 3 fem out of 6, so probably not the biggest selection. I believe that this is my fav pheno so far, the others have a black licorice thing going and this one has a tropical fruit smell. It started off being the "new shoes" smell and started to get the tropical smell towards the end. I think that I am starting on week 6 or so now.
> View attachment 3743621
> 
> This is a clone for the same plant and it is getting crazy frosty! The clone is getting my 1st round of full compost and not just aged manure like the top pick. I mean really, the fan leaves are frosted! It just started to flower, cant be more than 3 weeks in... I am not sure what pheono that I have or anything but I might get a whole pack of this soon. I really wanted a sativa out of the pack but I dont think that I got a big sativa leaner out of 3 females? A smoke report will tell, but that is a few weeks away...
> View attachment 3743622


Tripout bro got a cut of the beav from @JDGreen thatstropical pineapple, so nice. As of late theres a bit of shemusk to add to the pineapple, quite strange. Rn mine is goin on 9weeks n prolly will get chopped. The plant sits next to my bubbashine ssdd leaner and their look and smells are very similar, both smell like bullet popsicles. It is a wonderful smell however not what i expected or wanted from the beav. Not complaining tho, it is a pleasant surprise!


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 28, 2016)

Tropical pineapple dream beav courtesy of the holmes- @JDGreen


----------



## hillbill (Jul 28, 2016)

Stunning buds the last couple pages.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 28, 2016)

Goji OG, 59 days...
 

Lowers


----------



## greencropper (Jul 28, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Hey guys finished a few plants a couple weeks ago, pics right before chop
> 
> Space Monkey // 9 weeksView attachment 3743430View attachment 3743434
> More Cowbell #1 // 9 weeks
> ...


re space monkey, they look fantastic bro! was there any herm or queer sign during growth? surprising resemblance with the cowbell & space monkey too?


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 28, 2016)

Expanding my setup and need some advice. Gonna add another 5 x 5 tent and a 1k light. Should I go 4 plants (2x2) in 5 gallon air pots and try to grow trees or go with 9 (3x3) plants in 3 gallon pots in that same space. New to growing in coco so no idea which is the better option. Plant count doesn't matter because I am already illegal as fuck. Just trying to use the space most efficiently as possible. 

If I went with the 4 plant option would that mean I would have to veg them out longer to fill in the space?


----------



## GrayeVOx (Jul 28, 2016)

greencropper said:


> re space monkey, they look fantastic bro! was there any herm or queer sign during growth? surprising resemblance with the cowbell & space monkey too?


Hey cropper! No intersex traits on any of the plants this run, although my environment wasn't completly light proof. Just looking through my notes this girl went 60 days from flip. Me and the roommate smoked the first J of space monkey last night. Been in the freezer curing for about 2 1/2 weeks now. Great taste to the end and the effect are heavy head and limbs almost a spinning drunk feeling kinda wavey. I was 100% ripped 2 hits was almost too much for the roommate (light smoker). I'll trim a bit and throw some dry shots up when I get home.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 28, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Hey cropper! No intersex traits on any of the plants this run, although my environment wasn't completly light proof. Just looking through my notes this girl went 60 days from flip. Me and the roommate smoked the first J of space monkey last night. Been in the freezer curing for about 2 1/2 weeks now. Great taste to the end and the effect are heavy head and limbs almost a spinning drunk feeling kinda wavey. I was 100% ripped 2 hits was almost too much for the roommate (light smoker). I'll trim a bit and throw some dry shots up when I get home.


lol sounds like its got the power!...glad to hear it grows true with no weird stuff, looking forward to those bud shots thanks bro!


----------



## doniawon (Jul 28, 2016)

Week 7. 

Jabbas stash
JAbberwocky
Blue hpblue dream dom


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 28, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Hey cropper! No intersex traits on any of the plants this run, although my environment wasn't completly light proof. Just looking through my notes this girl went 60 days from flip. Me and the roommate smoked the first J of space monkey last night. Been in the freezer curing for about 2 1/2 weeks now. Great taste to the end and the effect are heavy head and limbs almost a spinning drunk feeling kinda wavey. I was 100% ripped 2 hits was almost too much for the roommate (light smoker). I'll trim a bit and throw some dry shots up when I get home.


This Definitely has me excited. My 2 monkeys are at day 28 since flip.


----------



## GrayeVOx (Jul 29, 2016)

not the best shots but heres some lower space monkey buds after a quick trim


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 29, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> The 3rd is the new 1st!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit. Bodhis actual stock of appy crosses must be insane. These are supposed to be limited and just keep getting released over and over as freebies. I'm actually somewhat bothered by the fact they are being promoted as super limited but it really doesn't seem like they are. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 29, 2016)

Day 28 space monkey #5. Probably my keeper


----------



## hillbill (Jul 29, 2016)

Trichs on emerging buds 10 days from flip got my attention. Big and rangy phenom that has nugs everywhere. Different smells on different days but stinks way skunky if touched.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 29, 2016)

Did anybody notice that THCBay is carrying Bodhi at an absurd price $120 per pack???


----------



## limonene (Jul 29, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Week 7.
> 
> Jabbas stash
> JAbberwocky
> Blue hpblue dream domView attachment 3744251View attachment 3744252 View attachment 3744254


Can u tske a shot of the bbhp from the side? I'm 90% certain I didn't find that pheno and it looks great


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 29, 2016)

B posted on Breedbay that, he is going to be on the Adam Dunn show today.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 29, 2016)

limonene said:


> Can u tske a shot of the bbhp from the side? I'm 90% certain I didn't find that pheno and it looks great


its the sativa Dom that grows like a rocket.
I have them in weeks 1-7 at the moment I'll try n profile it best I can.
Super easy to identify cause it grows just like bd.
Skinny stems rock hard bud .. Long skinny blades. Requires staking. Long branches that break at harvest, breaks in the "crotch" along the meristem.

Was my least favorite from seed, but looking good from clone


----------



## doniawon (Jul 29, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Expanding my setup and need some advice. Gonna add another 5 x 5 tent and a 1k light. Should I go 4 plants (2x2) in 5 gallon air pots and try to grow trees or go with 9 (3x3) plants in 3 gallon pots in that same space. New to growing in coco so no idea which is the better option. Plant count doesn't matter because I am already illegal as fuck. Just trying to use the space most efficiently as possible.
> 
> If I went with the 4 plant option would that mean I would have to veg them out longer to fill in the space?


Coco, 9 2 gals


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 29, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> B posted on Breedbay that, he is going to be on the Adam Dunn show today.


Is there a podcast for that would love to listen to it


----------



## Beemo (Jul 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Is there a podcast for that would love to listen to it


on in 3hrs. 
im on board too.
http://livestream.com/adamdunnshow/events/6001303


----------



## doniawon (Jul 29, 2016)

Sweet thanks for the link @Beemo

Bbhp


----------



## limonene (Jul 29, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Sweet thanks for the link @Beemo
> 
> Bbhp View attachment 3744623View attachment 3744626 View attachment 3744627


Yup never got that pheno, looks great. I'm guessing she's a better yielder than the others?


----------



## doniawon (Jul 29, 2016)

limonene said:


> Yup never got that pheno, looks great. I'm guessing she's a better yielder than the others?


She bumped her way up on the keeper list. Still need to finish but she's my new producer!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 29, 2016)

Mountain Temple male...being put in a separate space this weekend.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 29, 2016)

Recently transplanted (7 days) Boysenberry hp flipping to 12/12 on Sunday.

Slight deficiency left on the lowers. Getting better daily since transplant. Planning on a nice top dress Sunday with the flip.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 29, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Hey guys finished a few plants a couple weeks ago, pics right before chop
> 
> Space Monkey // 9 weeksView attachment 3743430View attachment 3743434
> More Cowbell #1 // 9 weeks
> ...


Looks like some nice cookie phenos there


----------



## Abiqua (Jul 29, 2016)

bodhi's live right now on Dunn Show
[all shows are played back too, so link is pert 
http://livestream.com/adamdunnshow/events/6001303


----------



## Abiqua (Jul 29, 2016)

Abiqua said:


> bodhi's live right now on Dunn Show
> [all shows are played back too, so link is pert
> http://livestream.com/adamdunnshow/events/6001303


its good too!


----------



## Abiqua (Jul 29, 2016)

Snow lotus male going away?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 29, 2016)

Bodhi is the man so fucking cool!!!!


----------



## DonBrennon (Jul 29, 2016)

How much have I missed and does anyone know if I can watch it from the start anywhere?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 29, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> How much have I missed and does anyone know if I can watch it from the start anywhere?


Yes, they usually post up the links after the show so you can watch anything you've might've missed. I look forward to listening when I'm home from work.


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 29, 2016)

The Mahi Mahi effect! It has a name.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 29, 2016)

im on the lookout for bodhi's lucky charms f2's...


----------



## Beemo (Jul 29, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> How much have I missed and does anyone know if I can watch it from the start anywhere?


you can listen to it again on podcast.
https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-adam-dunn-show/id858161938?mt=2


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 29, 2016)

Really enjoyed that Bodhi session. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Abiqua (Jul 29, 2016)

Beemo said:


> im on the lookout for bodhi's lucky charms f2's...


there are some on seedbay...server fund


----------



## Beemo (Jul 29, 2016)

my recap from the show.
bodhi likes the transit system
bodhi is very humble.
bodhi has over 300 males and females.
bodhi dragons blood is a bleeder
bodhi got his skywalker og from snow high
bodhi did not spend 10gs on nepali
bodhi might have lucky charms f2 as freebies
bodhi wants you to work with his gear. "preserve"
bodhi has another line, super natural selections. mainly landraces.
bodhi stores his beans in the fridge, low light, low humidity. no freezer
bodhi loves the southeast asia area

enjoyed watching the show.
going to download another adam dunn show and trim


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 29, 2016)

Beemo said:


> my recap from the show.
> bodhi likes the transit system
> bodhi is very humble.
> bodhi has over 300 males and females.
> ...


Bodhi is the man yo fareal. These other breeders really need to take notes. Not really on breeding cus he said himself he's no breeder but this dude is in tune with these cannabis plants so much I don't think he needs to work his stuff. Man can select a stud plain and simple. I def got to get my hands on the supernatural selections. True F1 hybrids


----------



## DonBrennon (Jul 29, 2016)

Beemo said:


> my recap from the show.
> bodhi likes the transit system
> bodhi is very humble.
> bodhi has over 300 males and females.
> ...


Only caught the last hour, quality, he was lucky not to pay 10gs on the Nepali, that was the going rate.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I def got to get my hands on the supernatural selections. True F1 hybrids


me too.... 
my ears perked up, when he was talking about it...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 29, 2016)

I think he's gonna do something with the Lucky Charms soon. I'm telling you from the f2 pheno I have I can tell that line is amazing. It's the stinkiest plant I have ever had and it's only in veg. It's a female was gonna keep it if it was male but stinks to high heaven. Look very similar to The White


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 29, 2016)

Damn I wish somebody would be asked about the Iranian in Ancient OG lol. That show could've lasted forever I love his vibes yo


----------



## DonBrennon (Jul 29, 2016)

My house is probably full of Bodhi pollen right now, pmsl, got 2 Clusterfunks and a mystery Bodhi male flowering in a cab, but I've just harvested a few bags of pollen off them, trimmed em up a bit, cos they were hitting the lights and put em back in to see how they develop. There's gonna be some chucking going on


----------



## limonene (Jul 29, 2016)

Bodhi went to hogwarts and received a special commendation from dumbledore for his work with mystical plants.
Bodhi was the first owner of the millennium falcon, he actual performed the Kessel run in 12 parsecs, Hans solo is lying if he says he did it first.
On prehistoric Earth a humanoid alien called Bodhi stands above a waterfall as a hovering spacecraft departs overhead. The alien ingests a dark liquid, then starts to disintegrate. As its bodily remains cascade into the waterfall, the alien's DNA triggers a biogenetic reaction. Thus life on earth was created.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 29, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> My house is probably full of Bodhi pollen right now, pmsl, got 2 Clusterfunks and a mystery Bodhi male flowering in a cab, but I've just harvested a few bags of pollen off them, trimmed em up a bit, cos they were hitting the lights and put em back in to see how they develop. There's gonna be some chucking going on


I def need to get these plants transplanted and going good. So I can pop more Bodhi


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 29, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> My house is probably full of Bodhi pollen right now, pmsl, got 2 Clusterfunks and a mystery Bodhi male flowering in a cab, but I've just harvested a few bags of pollen off them, trimmed em up a bit, cos they were hitting the lights and put em back in to see how they develop. There's gonna be some chucking going on


Trust and believe im gonna fly this souls flag till i die. That podcast really hit home with me. It also helped me with crystalline clarity find my true calling with this plant.....bodhi has shown me the way....

Very impressive.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn I wish somebody would be asked about the Iranian in Ancient OG lol. That show could've lasted forever I love his vibes yo


They did talk about the Iranian when that guy asked what bodhis favorite indica and sativa were. I think the show lasted longer than their usual ones, but I agree could have gone longer. 

Anyone wants to know what my sexy voice sounds like, I asked the question about goji. Kinda excited to see what he will do with the f3 goji male, but also sad to hear snow lotus will be put to rest soon.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That show could've lasted forever I love his vibes yo


i gotta a feeling the show was a success, and there will be an act 2 with bodhi.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 29, 2016)

Man i didnt want the show to end. I couldnt work up the nerve to ask any question, couldnt even think of a good one. When duke from BG asked that seed popping question, i was like huh? Lol 

So humble , so kind...im blessed to grow his gear.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 29, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> They did talk about the Iranian when that guy asked what bodhis favorite indica and sativa were. I think the show lasted longer than their usual ones, but I agree could have gone longer.
> 
> Anyone wants to know what my sexy voice sounds like, I asked the question about goji. Kinda excited to see what he will do with the f3 goji male, but also sad to hear snow lotus will be put to rest soon.


Lol i heard ya


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 29, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> They did talk about the Iranian when that guy asked what bodhis favorite indica and sativa were. I think the show lasted longer than their usual ones, but I agree could have gone longer.
> 
> Anyone wants to know what my sexy voice sounds like, I asked the question about goji. Kinda excited to see what he will do with the f3 goji male, but also sad to hear snow lotus will be put to rest soon.


Damn I think I missed that people were texting me calling never have people hitting me up like that till I'm doing something lol. 

I heard you bro lol I wanted to call in but my laptop some shit right now so I just sat back watched and chatted with some people on the comments section. 

I'm gonna see what the Snow Lotus is like soon with this Blackberry Lotus female. I'm sure it will hang around for a long time like some of the Appy crosses after its gone.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 29, 2016)

Lmao its funny how much harder i look at GLG's selections now after hearing that show.......my focus is pristine. I love it guys.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh yea I'm a Bodhi head!!


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow that was good! He is the nicest guy, totally down to earth. I wish Adam would of let him talk a little more though, it seemed like he would hardly let B-man get a word in edge wise at times lol.

At one point, I recall Bodhi talking about having four seed companies. I would of liked to hear a little more about them all, especially the new "secret" one. Exciting stuff to come!

I got a big kick out of hearing about how he selects his males, how the real magic is in the f2's and also that he really loves it when people work and preserve the lines. What a guy!


----------



## Chef420 (Jul 29, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Wow that was good! He is the nicest guy, totally down to earth. I wish Adam would of let him talk a little more though, it seemed like he would hardly let B-man get a word in edge wise at times lol.


Agreed. I would find it difficult to answer questions from someone on their phone constantly.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 29, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Wow that was good! He is the nicest guy, totally down to earth. I wish Adam would of let him talk a little more though, it seemed like he would hardly let B-man get a word in edge wise at times lol.
> 
> At one point, I recall Bodhi talking about having four seed companies. I would of liked to hear a little more about them all, especially the new "secret" one. Exciting stuff to come!
> 
> I got a big kick out of hearing about how he selects his males, how the real magic is in the f2's and also that he really loves it when people work and preserve the lines. What a guy!


Yea they kinda messed it up by talking so much lol. The main thing when having someone like that on a show is to ask as much as possible and then let him talk. But still a great show. 

Yea kinda forgot about the secret company he was talking about wonder what that is gonna consist of?? Yea the man said he wanted people to start seed companies whatever with his beans just get them out there. 

The man is so good at selecting a male his crosses are very good cus they start with great moms too. I'm really seeing gold in these f2s I have I cant believe this pheno I have. I haven't even flowered but I know it's gonna be something man has look everything and Bodhi doesn't disappoint. Awesome guy


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Oh yea I'm a Bodhi head!! View attachment 3744957


 Are they tamper resistant packages?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 29, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> They did talk about the Iranian when that guy asked what bodhis favorite indica and sativa were. I think the show lasted longer than their usual ones, but I agree could have gone longer.
> 
> Anyone wants to know what my sexy voice sounds like, I asked the question about goji. Kinda excited to see what he will do with the f3 goji male, but also sad to hear snow lotus will be put to rest soon.


Haha! The whole time watching i was thinking in the back of my head. "who from the RIU Bodhi thread is going to get through" ? I heard the Gogi question and it perked me up. 

And srry man,, your voice wasnt so sexy. 
Glad u got through man. I just dont have the kahones to be calling into no live broadcasted public thingy. 

But if i did have the kahones, id of asked about the Appy male and how he felt about it (the miss hap). Seems like a very chill dude and makes me feal that much better about my Bodhi purchases. Its comforting puting a face to the "brand" so to speak.



Edit; and now we all know how the name is pronounced. !


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Are they tamper resistant packages?


Unfortunately no but Bodhi puts his beans into sellers who are very reputable so there's no worries. I wish he would get some taper proof packs


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Are they tamper resistant packages?


Yes sir, they have his label over the lil baggie. You can tell if it's been tampered with.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Unfortunately no but Bodhi puts his beans into sellers who are very reputable so there's no worries. I wish he would get some taper proof packs





Vato_504 said:


> Yes sir, they have his label over the lil baggie. You can tell if it's been tampered with.


?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 29, 2016)

Look at my pic the gold label with the name of the seeds is stuck on the little green Baggie. The only way to open is to remove the gold label.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm trying to have the finest cannabis on the planet. What Bodhi strains should I look at?​


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I'm trying to have the finest cannabis on the planet. What Bodhi strains should I look at?​


All of them


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Look at my pic the gold label with the name of the seeds is stuck on the little green Baggie. The only way to open is to remove the gold label.


Yea you can peel that back tho and open it like it never was opened. It's just a sticker really


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I'm trying to have the finest cannabis on the planet. What Bodhi strains should I look at?​


Yea you have to take a look at what he has put there and pick from there. Everyone is different but this thread and a few others can give you some idea on good strains that are in the market


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> All of them


I can't do it. I buy what my patients want and run it twice. If it doesn't meet par I throw it out. A few breeders earned my trust.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea you have to take a look at what he has put there and pick from there. Everyone is different but this thread and a few others can give you some idea on good strains that are in the market


Only 2 people I know on here have lucky charms and they are holding her hostage right J lol and Gen


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I can't do it. I buy what my patients want and run it twice. If it doesn't meet par I throw it out. A few breeders earned my trust.


Well from my time on here goji og and sunshine daydream is constantly mentioned.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I can't do it. I buy what my patients want and run it twice. If it doesn't meet par I throw it out. A few breeders earned my trust.


Bodhi will earn yours IMHO. He def earned mines started from first test and haven't looked back. Prolly have well over 10 Bodhi strains now. Look around at what's available you will find something that should interest you.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I can't do it. I buy what my patients want and run it twice. If it doesn't meet par I throw it out. A few breeders earned my trust.


 Need to narrow it down on what your Soecificaly looking for. Theres quite a few options. You looking for pain relief, ,inflimation, no sleepy, appetite,,, if you can narrow it down im sure someone can help you with a solid choice/choices that would work for you.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 29, 2016)

I'll share some buds from my collection so far.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I'll share some buds from my collection so far. View attachment 3744994 View attachment 3744997 View attachment 3744998


Did the top one finish purple


----------



## Krippled (Jul 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Did the top one finish purple


I think that's Romulan in top pic.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Did the top one finish purple


The hairs remained purple. Some plants turn purple from cold weather, this isn't one of those. Stalk and stems are purple but the buds are green with purple hairs. the warmer the season is, the less purple in the hairs.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 29, 2016)

Krippled said:


> I think that's Romulan in top pic.


It is romulen but you could've looked that up through my postings.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> It is romulen but you could've looked that up through my postings.


Goji and SSDD(sunshine daydream) are probably his most popular. I have SSDD in vege and really cant comment yet. I am sure that others would agree that these two would be his "staple" strains and he is starting to use them in his new crosses, like he uses a F3 Goji for Black Raspberry and maybe Boysenberry, but dont quote me on the last one.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 29, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Goji and SSDD(sunshine daydream) are probably his most popular. I have SSDD in vege and really cant comment yet. I am sure that others would agree that these two would be his "staple" strains and he is starting to use them in his new crosses, like he uses a F3 Goji for Black Raspberry and maybe Boysenberry, but dont quote me on the last one.


Thank you, this gives me something to work with. 


Vato_504 said:


> Well from my time on here goji og and sunshine daydream is constantly mentioned.


I don't live by the ocean so no matter what i did it wouldn't be OG.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jul 29, 2016)

More cowbell
 
I almost let her go due to yield, but she's coming around.


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea they kinda messed it up by talking so much lol. The main thing when having someone like that on a show is to ask as much as possible and then let him talk. But still a great show.
> 
> Yea kinda forgot about the secret company he was talking about wonder what that is gonna consist of?? Yea the man said he wanted people to start seed companies whatever with his beans just get them out there.
> 
> The man is so good at selecting a male his crosses are very good cus they start with great moms too. I'm really seeing gold in these f2s I have I cant believe this pheno I have. I haven't even flowered but I know it's gonna be something man has look everything and Bodhi doesn't disappoint. Awesome guy



Yea he really does seem to have quite the eye for good males. I couldn't believe that he's considering retiring the Snow Lotus. That was a bit of a shocker, especially after loosing the Appy. He's also the father of Gogi for one.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 30, 2016)

A good male plant is priceless.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 30, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> More cowbell
> View attachment 3745033
> I almost let her go due to yield, but she's coming around.


A strain called cowbell? Seriously? Order number one, then what ever mustang stud farmer said.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 30, 2016)

have a few lucky charms, dream beaver and silver mountain on deck, just need germ.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> have a few lucky charms, dream beaver and silver mountain on deck, just need germ.


Dream beaver all the way bra.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 30, 2016)

Im a dream beaver lover but im also taking that appy superskunk x orig rks that GLG has available.......im gonna work those lines. Im a skunk at heart


----------



## Psyphish (Jul 30, 2016)

I vegged my More Cowbell for about two months, the HSO Green Crack I have only got a month of veg and it's bigger than the MC and will yield at least 50% more. So I'm thinking my MC is definitely a cookie leaner, I've grown small yielders before but damn... The stems I figured would be huge colas are turning out to be small nuglets. Even with the small yield it looks frosty as hell and I'm definitely going to run the entire pack at some point.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 30, 2016)

Sounds like youll have rocket fuel with a good cure.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 30, 2016)

Psyphish said:


> I vegged my More Cowbell for about two months, the HSO Green Crack I have only got a month of veg and it's bigger than the MC and will yield at least 50% more. So I'm thinking my MC is definitely a cookie leaner, I've grown small yielders before but damn... The stems I figured would be huge colas are turning out to be small nuglets. Even with the small yield it looks frosty as hell and I'm definitely going to run the entire pack at some point.


A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 30, 2016)

Psyphish said:


> I vegged my More Cowbell for about two months, the HSO Green Crack I have only got a month of veg and it's bigger than the MC and will yield at least 50% more. So I'm thinking my MC is definitely a cookie leaner, I've grown small yielders before but damn... The stems I figured would be huge colas are turning out to be small nuglets. Even with the small yield it looks frosty as hell and I'm definitely going to run the entire pack at some point.


imho green crack buds were much bigger but airy. The purple animal kush I ran seemed like a small yielder, but the buds were dense and rock hard. So it wasnt bad


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> the man said he wanted people to start seed companies whatever with his beans just get them out there.


Like........fem Gojis....and flavored fem Gojis?


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I'm trying to have the finest cannabis on the planet. What Bodhi strains should I look at?​


The finest cannabis is grown not bred. Bodhis stock, about all of it, has potential for world class smoke...but u must bring it to that potential, with proper technique.

As sure as i am u know this, i would advise ...,know wat u like,.bodhis clone only strains r highly sourced(they r wat they say). And find a strain that sounds like wat u want.

Bodhi is incredibly good at giving good descriptions for the results.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 30, 2016)

Psyphish said:


> I vegged my More Cowbell for about two months, the HSO Green Crack I have only got a month of veg and it's bigger than the MC and will yield at least 50% more. So I'm thinking my MC is definitely a cookie leaner, I've grown small yielders before but damn... The stems I figured would be huge colas are turning out to be small nuglets. Even with the small yield it looks frosty as hell and I'm definitely going to run the entire pack at some point.


The real gsc is a pretty low yielder. Not surprising to.me.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 30, 2016)

Abiqua said:


> bodhi's live right now on Dunn Show
> [all shows are played back too, so link is pert
> http://livestream.com/adamdunnshow/events/6001303


Thank you for sharing that Abiqua! What a solid dude that B is! Talk about a guy I'd love to hang with and smoke a couple j's! What a contrast listening to his humble nature compared with a lot of these cocky breeders out there. The world could use more people like him!


----------



## doniawon (Jul 30, 2016)

I ran the forum and the mc. 
Pretty much the same. 

Alway good to keep a personal cookie jar.

Forum cut, cowbell, sin mint, dosidos
Wish I had a jar of each


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 30, 2016)

Beemo said:


> im on the lookout for bodhi's lucky charms f2's...


You've had a change of heart? All of the bodhi nut swingers in this thread are no longer turning you off from popping his gear??

Good to hear beemster! Welcome.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 30, 2016)

Greedyline just put up some Goji OG packs


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 30, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Greedyline just put up some Goji OG packs


Too many other good banks to give my money to.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 30, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> They did talk about the Iranian when that guy asked what bodhis favorite indica and sativa were. I think the show lasted longer than their usual ones, but I agree could have gone longer.
> 
> Anyone wants to know what my sexy voice sounds like, I asked the question about goji. Kinda excited to see what he will do with the f3 goji male, but also sad to hear snow lotus will be put to rest soon.


It really irritated me that Dunn would not let him speak. He started talking about snow lotus and adam dunn was either playing on his phone or cutting him off. Bodhi was talking about F1 magic and adam cut in and said he prefers F5, who fucking cares what adam dunn thinks, his seeds are not selling! Said that he does not work his line because he F1 everything.

I am def more excited about this pack of Dragon fruit that I have!!! I would like to find a blood trait for sure.


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Jul 30, 2016)

moxie seems to like using goji in his crosses,i might give some a try and compare to bodhis stuff.


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 30, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It really irritated me that Dunn would not let him speak. He started talking about snow lotus and adam dunn was either playing on his phone or cutting him off. Bodhi was talking about F1 magic and adam cut in and said he prefers F5, who fucking cares what adam dunn thinks, his seeds are not selling! Said that he does not work his line because he F1 everything.
> 
> I am def more excited about this pack of Dragon fruit that I have!!! I would like to find a blood trait for sure.


I totally agree. I thought Adam was disrespectful to Bodhi. They have been asking to get B on the show for over a year, B travels all the way to Colorado for the show and gets interrupted constantly. You could tell there was so much more that Bodhi wanted to say.

I didn't want to be that guy but I was pissed. I sent an email off to Adam letting him know how some of us feel.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 30, 2016)

I agree with u guys on this. Bodhi did seem as if he wanted to say so much more, but being a solid dude and being respectfull he let the other guy pretty much take over. .


----------



## HarryCarey (Jul 30, 2016)

Mystery bodhis night time shot. 5/5 female, I have taken cuts since this pic that I will flower and pick a keeper.

Trichs on the fan leaves already, 3 of the 5 smell of fruity pebbles and hash, while the other two have an earthy dark scent backed by floral notes.

Very excited to see what's up with these.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 30, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> Mystery bodhis night time shot. 5/5 female,.


Perhaps the mystery is, these are the first prototypes of the new Bodhi feminized line.


----------



## HarryCarey (Jul 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Perhaps the mystery is, these are the first prototypes of the new Bodhi feminized line.


You would know  you're the pioneer in that market right?

That's your ace of spades in the lower right in that pic too  smells very fruity so far


----------



## Beemo (Jul 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> You've had a change of heart? All of the bodhi nut swingers in this thread are no longer turning you off from popping his gear??
> Good to hear beemster! Welcome.


i've always know bodhi was cool. it's peeps like you im trying to aviod.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 30, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> I totally agree. I thought Adam was disrespectful to Bodhi. They have been asking to get B on the show for over a year, B travels all the way to Colorado for the show and gets interrupted constantly. You could tell there was so much more that Bodhi wanted to say.
> 
> I didn't want to be that guy but I was pissed. I sent an email off to Adam letting him know how some of us feel.


Someone more like Silent Bob should do his next interview lol!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 30, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i've always know bodhi was cool. it's peeps like you im trying to aviod.


That's cool. Just surprised to see you here with all the harsh words you had for Bodhi peeps.

But either way, it's a pretty cool group of cats here in this thread. I'm sure you'll be made to feel welcome despite what you had to say....

Watcha poppin first?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dank Zappa


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 30, 2016)

Goji OG


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 30, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> You would know  you're the pioneer in that market right?
> 
> That's your ace of spades in the lower right in that pic too  smells very fruity so far


If a child's easy bake oven pioneered the appliance market, then I suppose I may be a pioneer in the jarred spaghetti sauce fem bean making field.  We'll soon know....

BTW - thanks for taking good care of my l'il girl. 



Beemo said:


> i've always know bodhi was cool. it's peeps like you im trying to aviod.


LOL !



MustangStudFarm said:


> Someone more like Silent Bob should do his next interview lol!


LOL !



st0wandgrow said:


> But either way, it's a pretty cool group of cats here in this thread. I'm sure you'll be made to feel welcome despite what you had to say....
> 
> Watcha poppin first?


----------



## HarryCarey (Jul 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> If a child's easy bake oven pioneered the appliance market, then I suppose I may be a pioneer in the jarred spaghetti sauce fem bean making field.  We'll soon know....
> 
> BTW - thanks for taking good care of my l'il girl.
> View attachment 3745599


I would gladly purchase feminized spaghetti sauce from you good sir. Getting tired of meatballs


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 30, 2016)

I found a 2007 article that Bodhi did about dragon blood HP from ICMag... It's at the bottom of the page.

https://www.icmag.com/modules/News/showarticle.php?threadid=62677&page=462


----------



## resinhead (Jul 31, 2016)

Thank you very much to whoever posted that Bohdi interview. It brought me out of a bad mood. He is such an amazing person! Got me looking at ethnobotany.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 31, 2016)

Anybody got a link handy to the interview? Couldn't find it in the past few pages


----------



## Nu-Be (Jul 31, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Anybody got a link handy to the interview? Couldn't find it in the past few pages


Yessir. It's the livestream link that was posted 4 or 5 pages back: http://livestream.com/adamdunnshow/events/6001303


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 31, 2016)

Going back and listening, you guys are right. Seemed like adam was trying really hard to impress Bodhi. I really wished he would've listened a little more lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 31, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Going back and listening, you guys are right. Seemed like adam was trying really hard to impress Bodhi. I really wished he would've listened a little more lol


I guess he named it the Adam Dunn show for a reason. lol


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jul 31, 2016)

I've gotta start working through some of these beans... this is what's hitting the ground next. the sunshine 4 is the only one I paid for, other than postage. thank you everybody for your blessings!


----------



## Nu-Be (Jul 31, 2016)

Cobra Lips - the morning after transplanting 4 ladies into SIPs, looking fantastic. They'll veg for another week before flipping. The six down below are males, which I'm going to watch for a bit and then probably juice.



Barefoot Doctor are the top 5 cups, looking VERY vigorous compared to the Bad Dog Genetics GG4 x LBL, which are the bottom 6.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 31, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> I've gotta start working through some of these beans... this is what's hitting the ground next. the sunshine 4 is the only one I paid for, other than postage. thank you everybody for your blessings!
> View attachment 3746058


Lucky x lotus.. nicey nicey


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jul 31, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Lucky x lotus.. nicey nicey


F2's at that! I can't wait!


----------



## CoralMafia (Jul 31, 2016)

Well peeps here's some golden goodness from Bodhi's Mothers Milk on my new extractor,


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 31, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> Well peeps here's some golden goodness from Bodhi's Mothers Milk on my new extractor,
> View attachment 3745828


Mmm milky


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 31, 2016)

Just picked up from GLG and received yesterday,

2 Mothers Milk
2 Mountain Temple
2 Black Raspberry Goji x Wookie #15

Freebies were,

2 Bingo Pajamas
1 Love Triangle

Happy days, happy days...


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 31, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Just picked up from GLG and received yesterday,View attachment 3746209
> 
> 2 Mothers Milk
> 2 Mountain Temple
> ...


Mothers milk, mt t and black raz. Ur gunna b a happy guy


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 31, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Mothers milk, mt t and black raz. Ur gunna b a happy guy


What up @JDGreen ! I believe so... in my head I can imagine a nice black ras stud dusting up a fat mothers milk keeper cut...


----------



## resinhead (Jul 31, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Cobra Lips - the morning after transplanting 4 ladies into SIPs, looking fantastic. They'll veg for another week before flipping. The six down below are males, which I'm going to watch for a bit and then probably juice.
> 
> View attachment 3746060
> 
> ...



Do you have a link to those "SIPS" ? They look interesting


----------



## martyg (Jul 31, 2016)

Some of my dream beaver pics. First time around running Bodhis gear. Frosty!!!!!!


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 31, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> What up @JDGreen ! I believe so... in my head I can imagine a nice black ras stud dusting up a fat mothers milk keeper cut...


I got a black raz from @apbx720 and ots looking nice 2wks in


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 31, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I got a black raz from @apbx720 and ots looking nice 2wks in


Is the cut that @apbx720 hooked you up with a medium to low yielder? Most flowers I have seen that look so good early on limit themselves in the yield arena... Just curious not being an ass...


----------



## Nu-Be (Jul 31, 2016)

resinhead said:


> Do you have a link to those "SIPS" ? They look interesting


I got the inspiration from @Humanrob and @SomeGuy and @hyroot from the Sub-Irrigated Planter (SIP) thread and pm.

Here's what I got in 'em:

4" perforated drain pipe
4" drain pipe end plug that fits on the end of the drain pipe pieces
3.5" hole saw
18gal rubbermaid roughneck container and lid
2' lengths of 2" dia sch40 PVC pipe
2-1/2" hole saw
5gal root pouch grow bags (do 7gal if you have more vertical space)





 

Turns out you can get exactly 6x of these in a 4x4 Apollo tent. We'll see how they do.


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 31, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Is the cut that @apbx720 hooked you up with a medium to low yielder? Most flowers I have seen that look so good early on limit themselves in the yield arena... Just curious not being an ass...


That peticular pheno is a pretty decent yeilder. And pretty quick too at 8 weeks its pretty done here in my system. Its so deliciously raspberry its a favorite here among the peeps. Im still w my main-ssdd

I did get one pheno that was kinda smaller on yeild. Smaller nugs but man is it potent. The more i smoke it the more i realize its potent. Im not the best on judging potency, tolerance is pretty high, so it took me a min to notice lol. Also it has very oily resin. I wasnt gonna keep it but i cloned it last minute last night just on potency alone. Theyre all over a month cure now so their flavors and highs are really at their pinnacles. Such a lovely strain, it really is


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 31, 2016)

So listening to the adam dunn show online, forgive if someones already mentioned but i havent caught up yet, I heard Bodhi say hes considering discontinuing the snow lotus... thoughts?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 31, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> So listening to the adam dunn show online, forgive if someones already mentioned but i havent caught up yet, I heard Bodhi say hes considering discontinuing the snow lotus... thoughts?


I'll make beans with Ancient OG and Satsuma following the goji project. With some solo stash F2 and crosses in the vault, snow lotus shall live on.


----------



## yesum (Jul 31, 2016)

What does Bodhi have that is 'trippy'? I have some of his Acapulco Gold seeds and favor Mexicans for trippy but any others? Btw, he said he is going to be releasing some landrace under the Superlative label. Am hoping some Mexicans there, I know he has them.


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 31, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Is the cut that @apbx720 hooked you up with a medium to low yielder? Most flowers I have seen that look so good early on limit themselves in the yield arena... Just curious not being an ass...


Idk yet but it looks like the bud sites r numerous


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 31, 2016)

yesum said:


> What does Bodhi have that is 'trippy'? I have some of his Acapulco Gold seeds and favor Mexicans for trippy but any others? Btw, he said he is going to be releasing some landrace under the Superlative label. Am hoping some Mexicans there, I know he has them.


Super natural? Label


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 31, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Wow that was good! He is the nicest guy, totally down to earth. I wish Adam would of let him talk a little more though, it seemed like he would hardly let B-man get a word in edge wise at times lol.
> 
> At one point, I recall Bodhi talking about having four seed companies. I would of liked to hear a little more about them all, especially the new "secret" one. Exciting stuff to come!
> 
> I got a big kick out of hearing about how he selects his males, how the real magic is in the f2's and also that he really loves it when people work and preserve the lines. What a guy!


right lol that was so frustrating when b was abt to talk abt the 4 seed co's and got interupted! I was like ahhh BALLS :/


Dr.Pecker said:


> I'm trying to have the finest cannabis on the planet. What Bodhi strains should I look at?​


Sunshine daydream, goji og, and dank sinatra. Then u can see all 3 holy trinity males


HarryCarey said:


> Mystery bodhis night time shot. 5/5 female, I have taken cuts since this pic that I will flower and pick a keeper.
> 
> Trichs on the fan leaves already, 3 of the 5 smell of fruity pebbles and hash, while the other two have an earthy dark scent backed by floral notes.
> 
> Very excited to see what's up with these.


No way lol 5/5 fem!? Yesssssss!


PerroVerde said:


> Just picked up from GLG and received yesterday,View attachment 3746209
> 
> 2 Mothers Milk
> 2 Mountain Temple
> ...


 excellent picks! Just right on the money! Even the freebies! Can someone do us a solid and post some bingo pajama flower pics? So hard to find


apbx720 said:


> So listening to the adam dunn show online, forgive if someones already mentioned but i havent caught up yet, I heard Bodhi say hes considering discontinuing the snow lotus... thoughts?


Ok scratch that lol that was like, so 5 pages ago! Lol sorry guys! @Amos Otis thats what im talkin bout!!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 31, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> So listening to the adam dunn show online, forgive if someones already mentioned but i havent caught up yet, I heard Bodhi say hes considering discontinuing the snow lotus... thoughts?


It sounded like he was just going to stop using it and make room for his new landrace, then adam fucking dunn cut in and bodhi didnt get to finish! He is going to keep the snow lotus so that he can bring it back later, he really didnt get a chance to clarify but that is what I got from it. I thought that a breeder would have held onto Goji for as long as they could, but to just willingly give it up??? Yeah, it would have been cool if bodhi was able to get a word in over adam dunn!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 31, 2016)

What's the wookie 15 genetics used in the black rasp?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 31, 2016)

Only got 1 female out of my stardawg guavaxssdd testers and man did I luck out and I'm glad I took some cuttings because she seems like a keeper more and more everyday.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 31, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> What's the wookie 15 genetics used in the black rasp?


Big Lavender x Appalachia I believe...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 31, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Big Lavender x Appalachia I believe...


Thanks brotha


----------



## yesum (Jul 31, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Super natural? Label


 You are right. He has some Oaxacans I want, should be releasing them soon.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 1, 2016)

I couldn't get more than 5 minutes through that Adam Dunn interview. Dude just wanted to hear himself talk. Total douche.

Cool to know bodhi looks like he'd be one of the homies though. Super chill, down to earth guy.

PS...day 24 on my all bodhi run. Things are looking fantastic. I'll get some pics up soon. So much trimming lately I been slackin!


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 1, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> I got the inspiration from @Humanrob and @SomeGuy and @hyroot from the Sub-Irrigated Planter (SIP) thread and pm.
> 
> Here's what I got in 'em:
> 
> ...


Nice COB's!


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 1, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It sounded like he was just going to stop using it and make room for his new landrace, then adam fucking dunn cut in and bodhi didnt get to finish! He is going to keep the snow lotus so that he can bring it back later, he really didnt get a chance to clarify but that is what I got from it. I thought that a breeder would have held onto Goji for as long as they could, but to just willingly give it up??? Yeah, it would have been cool if bodhi was able to get a word in over adam dunn!


It was as if adam was tryin to prove himself th whole time, or on his phone, or away from the desk, lol.


hockeybry2 said:


> What's the wookie 15 genetics used in the black rasp?


That would be (goji og f2 raspberry sharpie marker cut × wookie15) 

Snag it


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> What's the wookie 15 genetics used in the black rasp?


Apologies i dnt think i answered right cuz i read yr question wrong. The wookie15 is the male equivalent to the female wookie7 which is a really terpy grapefruit lavender cut. Hope this answer was what u were lookin for!


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I couldn't get more than 5 minutes through that Adam Dunn interview. Dude just wanted to hear himself talk. Total douche.
> 
> Cool to know bodhi looks like he'd be one of the homies though. Super chill, down to earth guy.
> 
> PS...day 24 on my all bodhi run. Things are looking fantastic. I'll get some pics up soon. So much trimming lately I been slackin!


For those who didnt get to see the interview, Bodhi looked kinda like jack black and adam dunn looks and sounds like the pothead/grower version of Ray Romano lol!

Bodhi was super nice, cool, and down to earth. Just like i imagined. I hope he goes on again. Ill be ready w a list of questions!


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 1, 2016)

Any toad lickers in the house??

Bufo Alvarius aka the Colorado River Toad. Known for its psychadelic venom.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 1, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Any toad lickers in the house??
> 
> Bufo Alvarius aka the Colorado River Toad. Known for its psychadelic venom.View attachment 3746575 View attachment 3746576


Lol Got a clone? Lol I would lick a toad once, to say I did.


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 1, 2016)

Lol theres a bunch of clones hopping around outside rn!

A while back, we may or may not have milked the glands of the toad, dried it out, and smoked it.

Catch, milk n release!

Edit: Hail Bodhi!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

Have 2x Buddhas Hand (male and female) & a Synergy female going now. They are just now at a month old so will report back when theres more to look at.


----------



## Nu-Be (Aug 1, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> For those who didnt get to see the interview, Bodhi looked kinda like jack black and adam dunn looks and sounds like the pothead/grower version of Ray Romano lol!
> 
> Bodhi was super nice, cool, and down to earth. Just like i imagined. I hope he goes on again. Ill be ready w a list of questions!


He reminded me of a really good version of the character Jeff Fischer from American Dad. Bodhi dresses and sounds like him, but is more effective of a human being than Jeff.  I agree totally on the Ray Romano thing for Adam Dunn!


----------



## Biggchong (Aug 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Oh yea I'm a Bodhi head!! View attachment 3744957


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 1, 2016)

adam looked like he lost some weight fast but he wasn't toned even a little bit... new diet? health? adam was never fat but he was very much thicker then he is now.

i agree with you guys that adam seemed to be qualifying himself. may be that he has respect for bodhi and wanted to just find out how much bodhi knew about him.

he even said at one point "well, you say yourself, your not a breeder, BUT whenever i walk into a room i can point out the bodhi, Your obviously doing something right" that shows me adam has a sweet spot for some bodhi is his heart.

i thought bodhi's approach was very interesting compared to most other breeders. 9 outa 10 breeders when a mic or camera get in their face they start describing this life or death super struggle that only their vast intelligence and creativity could of over came to produce these magical beans that will save the planet... bodhi was the exact opposite.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 1, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> right lol that was so frustrating when b was abt to talk abt the 4 seed co's and got interupted! I was like ahhh BALLS :/
> 
> Sunshine daydream, goji og, and dank sinatra. Then u can see all 3 holy trinity males
> 
> ...


dank sinatra! Thats a great name.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 1, 2016)

HGK420 said:


> i thought bodhi's approach was very interesting compared to most other breeders. 9 outa 10 breeders when a mic or camera get in their face they start describing this life or death super struggle that only their vast intelligence and creativity could of over came to produce these magical beans that will save the planet... bodhi was the exact opposite.


He's definitely one of a kind


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 1, 2016)

So, did anyone get the names of those new seed companies?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 1, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Big Lavender x Appalachia I believe...


Pics of that big lavender x Appalachia look amazing.

Anyone try the granola funk? The gsc x wookie 15 seems like a bad ass mix.


----------



## resinhead (Aug 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> So, did anyone get the names of those new seed companies?


I think one was called "preservation"


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 1, 2016)

He mentioned three: Bodhi Seeds, Nierika Seed Trust, and Supernatural Selections. And he got interrupted when he started to talk about a fourth secret upcoming something. Did Bodhi remind anyone else of the Dude? Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

Well I hear Bodhi is a banner dude, but that Adam Dunn show is the fukn circus, who watches that shit? Those guys are clowns.


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well I hear Bodhi is a banner dude, but that Adam Dunn show is the fukn circus, who watches that shit? Those guys are clowns.


I only watched it to hear what bodhi had to say and unfortunately he was repeatedly interrupted by that douchebag. Did anyone else catch the part where Adam Dunn admitted to being a rat? I definitely don't like that guy.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

I wasnt knocking you @ShyGuru . Just making a general comment about the ass hat


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I wasnt knocking you @ShyGuru . Just making a general comment about the ass hat


Didn't take it badly, just getting in a shot at Adam Dunn myself lol. Really don't like that guy and now that I know he's T.H.Seeds I won't be buying any of their beans. Not that they were on the radar anyway since they don't generally get very good reports. I wish someone had asked if he had any plans for a new stud other than the wookie or ssdd. I wanted to hear more of what might be upcoming and a while lotless Adam Dunn lol


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 1, 2016)

A Bodhi podcast would be sweet. It would be great to hear him talk about vision, up and coming projects and maybe a short question and answer. All this without a stuffed shirt (Ass Hat) trying to impress us on the side...


----------



## MojoRizing (Aug 1, 2016)

Glad to join in on the Adam Dunn bashing. That guy came off as an insecure douche bag who always had to one up Bodhi. I got sick of him interrupting Bodhi to tell his own stories about when he was in Amsterdam. I watched one other of his podcast when he had Mr Soul on and he and his people were pretty douche then as well but seemed to let Mr Soul talk more. Me thinks Mr Dunn was feeling a bit inferior to Mr Bodhi and was trying to compensate.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

I watched 3-4 of his shows. I gave him a chance, but every show is like that. Couple idiots in the booth all the time. 

Ok, where are some flower shots?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 1, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Really don't like that guy and now that I know he's T.H.Seeds I won't be buying any of their beans.


I had no idea, it makes more sense now!!!

I heard him talk about his time with Sensi seeds but I only watched an hour of the interview.


----------



## GreenSanta (Aug 1, 2016)

if it wasnt for the adam dunn show, you wouldnt have had a glimpse at the guy,I have only watched the first bit and I am enjoying it.


----------



## GreenSanta (Aug 1, 2016)

at 15 min 30, OMG, I get it now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> at 15 min 30, OMG, I get it now


Hahaha. Why do people need a glimpse into the man, hell we know he puts out fire. Thats enough for me. I dont need to watch some fuckwit show to see him


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hahaha. Why do people need a glimpse into the man, hell we know he puts out fire. Thats enough for me. I dont need to watch some fuckwit show to see him


True, but in a ll fairness some ppl produce fire one day, same day they are a total asswad peice of shit, then two yrs down the road everyone finds out.

Of course bodhi isnt that way, but i judge him, partly on his overly appropriate style.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 2, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> at 15 min 30, OMG, I get it now


I thought i was the only one. So disrespectful, both were looking at the screen straight ignoring bman. Then say "oh we were listening"....?? I honestly hope they get to see these posts. 

And i believe the new company might be called Synergy but dont quote me on that


----------



## GreenSanta (Aug 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hahaha. Why do people need a glimpse into the man, hell we know he puts out fire. Thats enough for me. I dont need to watch some fuckwit show to see him


because I like to hear the perspective of my favorite breeders on various topics, that is all.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 2, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Bodhi mountain temple. View attachment 3747668View attachment 3747669 View attachment 3747670


Is that more temple or appy? Much different structure from my MT female and male phenos.


Looks gorgeous 

What's she smell like?

How far along is she?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 2, 2016)

Indoors she had very thin leaves all temple, zero stretch. Smelled sweet early n very purple, light n floral almost sour. Not at all like temple ball or flo, or blue berry but way sweeter tingier? Idk purple is best I can do

At finish. It was lemon lime sprite kida thing like jdgreen was sayin.

I posted pics a few weeks ago of the indoor one.
Neway gave one to my buddy that is his work up there, i get samples friday.

Outdoor looks completly different than the one i ran indoors. Need to check my notes i might of gotten two phenos.. got alot goin atm. But glad u asked these questions.i have another in veg n its growing different than the first as well. Wayyy different?.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 2, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Indoors she had very thin leaves all temple, zero stretch. Smelled sweet early n very purple, light n floral almost sour. Not at all like temple ball or flo, or blue berry but way sweeter tingier? Idk purple is best I can do
> 
> At finish. It was lemon lime sprite kida thing like jdgreen was sayin.
> 
> ...



Ill try to snag photos tonight when the lights are on. Male is outside with the tomatoes


----------



## doniawon (Aug 2, 2016)

I have shot n this thread but can't find n my album its drivin me nuts. But ill see what I can come up with.

Week 4-6 bloom that purple smell? Do u get that at all?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 2, 2016)

Just flipped Sunday. Leafs are much thinner though.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 2, 2016)

More of a limey pine diesel smell so far on both male and female


----------



## doniawon (Aug 2, 2016)

O the search feature lol

Same moutain temple as above. This was indoor


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 2, 2016)

doniawon said:


> O the search feature lol
> 
> Same moutain temple as above. This was indoorView attachment 3747808


Okay, leafs look much more like mine. Watch for purple gotcha. 

Looking beautiful


----------



## doniawon (Aug 2, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Just flipped Sunday. Leafs are much thinner though.


Now that u brought this to my attention I am a lil suspect? I haven't seen the outdoor plant or smelled the flowers. Think ill delete the post n follow up friday..
Legitimacy issue


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 2, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Now that u brought this to my attention I am a lil suspect? I haven't seen the outdoor plant or smelled the flowers. Think ill delete the post n follow up friday..
> Legitimacy issue


I dunno man......she looks legit delicious


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm curious about the gsc crosses bodhi has. More cowbell vs granola funk. Any opinions?


----------



## resinhead (Aug 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well I hear Bodhi is a banner dude, but that Adam Dunn show is the fukn circus, who watches that shit? Those guys are clowns.


I only watched the O-genome : history of og kush series, then had to quit because it sounded too much like bevis and butt head. Those few shows were quite interesting. If I remember right, they determined OG was Thai and Hashplant...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

resinhead said:


> I only watched the O-genome : history of og kush series, then had to quit because it sounded too much like bevis and butt head. Those few shows were quite interesting. If I remember right, they determined OG was Thai and Hashplant...


They determined? I fucking doubt it.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 2, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I have shot n this thread but can't find n my album its drivin me nuts. But ill see what I can come up with.
> 
> Week 4-6 bloom that purple smell? Do u get that at all?


Mine had that lemon peel sprite smell the whole time basically. Loved it though. But it was time to.let her go.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 2, 2016)

I just wanna say that I didn't watch that adam dunn show and that I also think he is a jack ass. Mmmkaythanksbyeee


----------



## doniawon (Aug 2, 2016)

This one say moutain temple too is the complete opposite of the one I harvested. 
Either I had two phenos or I misslabled.
The preflowers look unlike any of the other strains I'm running atm.
If its mt its appy leaning n a keeper so I'm taking some cuts i guess!?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 2, 2016)

jabba stash few days left


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2016)

Anybody here run bangi haze?


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Aug 3, 2016)

Anyone have any more information on the Chem Kesey 91 Chem VA x 88 G-13 HP? That sounds like something high on my list being a lover of heavy hitting Indicas.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 3, 2016)

ugmjfarmer said:


> Anyone have any more information on the Chem Kesey 91 Chem VA x 88 G-13 HP? That sounds like something high on my list being a lover of heavy hitting Indicas.


Got a few veggin, gimme abt 2months


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 3, 2016)

doniawon said:


> This one say moutain temple too is the complete opposite of the one I harvested.
> Either I had two phenos or I misslabled.
> The preflowers look unlike any of the other strains I'm running atm.
> If its mt its appy leaning n a keeper so I'm taking some cuts i guess!?View attachment 3748024View attachment 3748025


Here's my female MT for ya


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 3, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3748029 jabba stash few days leftView attachment 3748031


Here's the male MT


----------



## doniawon (Aug 3, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Here's the male MT
> View attachment 3748322 View attachment 3748323


What cha thinkin bout hittin with that MT male?
Beautiful plants!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 3, 2016)

doniawon said:


> What cha thinkin bout hittin with that MT male?
> Beautiful plants!


Right now the female MT for sure, gotta get some F2s, and probably my boysenberry hp 

Maybe the legends og x snow lotus if they turn out well. Just suuuuuuper slow growth on those lovely ladies.

Will have to see how it takes then decide on others 

They remind you of your MT?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 3, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Right now the female MT for sure, gotta get some F2s, and probably my boysenberry hp
> 
> Maybe the legends og x snow lotus if they turn out well. Just suuuuuuper slow growth on those lovely ladies.
> 
> ...


Yea u got a really good one. My first one lacked vigor and stretch, but the other one I'm growing is looking more correct.
Can't wait to see how it finishes up


----------



## churtmunk (Aug 3, 2016)

"Cannabis is the earths wifi" -Bodhi


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 3, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> "Cannabis is the earths wifi" -Bodhi


.....deep


----------



## elkamino (Aug 3, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> "Cannabis is the earths wifi" -Bodhi


And so many more gems too! I just listened and was blown away by Bodhi- patient, thoughtful and understated on a show full of ego!

Plus super cool to hear from his own mouth that chucking pollen from his lines is sanctioned! He's killin it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 3, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> "Cannabis is the earths wifi" -Bodhi


I don't grok,,,,and I'm tokin' on Goji today.


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 3, 2016)

6/ 10 Love Triangle. Can keep you updated on what I get. First time with Bodhi gear. Sowed July 5
just transplanted from solo cups to 1 gal grow bags, promix.


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 3, 2016)

Just wanna show some love to bodhi genetics with the pura vida I have. These pics aren't from my grow but a good buddies I'm running her now and excited as hell let me know what you think


----------



## hillbill (Aug 4, 2016)

WHITE OUT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 4, 2016)

hillbill said:


> WHITE OUT!!!!!!!!!


It really is a special strain idk if every cut of pura is like this but I wouldn't doubt it it's why bodhi is one of my top two favorite breeders these crosses are just amazing


----------



## hillbill (Aug 4, 2016)

My other is Peak Seeds BC. A constant in my world!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 4, 2016)

1st 5 pics are Lemon Diesel x Wookie testers at 64 days, I'm going to let them go a couple more. The diesel has come out on 3 now. The one in the last pic has just a touch of diesel, a soft skunky lemon berry... and Bazooka Joe! She's mouthwatering, lol!

Ancient OG at 53 days.

Snow Queen at 39.

Gotta keep my wifi connection up, lol!


----------



## numberfour (Aug 4, 2016)

Week 9, a lot of things to improve on next run but I'm happy with what they are putting out and can see the potential they have.

Goji....just mmm
 

Tree of Life #1
Stretch was usual, dense bud, smells spicy with diesel like undertones 
 

Tree of Life #2
This pheno stretched, stretched and then stretched some more lol. Buds not as dense as the #1, smells very much like the #1
 

Fat Cherry x SSDD testers x10
Responded well to being topped, sounds crazy but the smell is thick and dark. 
 

Cuts from the Fat Cherry x SSDD testers, 
8 out of 10 made it, fast rooters


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 4, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Week 9, a lot of things to improve on next run but I'm happy with what they are putting out and can see the potential they have.
> 
> Goji....just mmm
> View attachment 3749115
> ...


Good shit


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Aug 4, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Week 9, a lot of things to improve on next run but I'm happy with what they are putting out and can see the potential they have.
> 
> Goji....just mmm
> View attachment 3749115
> ...


wow, great setup and the girls are looking awesome. Good luck on the harvest!


----------



## Medical Grade (Aug 4, 2016)

For someone that has never tried out bodhi seeds, what is a good strain to start out with? looking for quality over quantity, but not sure what to pull the trigger on. I have been looking at what is available and not out of stock on attitude, but maybe there is other options?


----------



## churtmunk (Aug 4, 2016)

^^^ pretty bold stepping back in here after that lucky charms fiasco  @thebonzaseedbank


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 4, 2016)

Afghan whats the vida smellin like?


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 4, 2016)

hillbill said:


> My other is Peak Seeds BC. A constant in my world!


I second that! Peak is legit!


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 4, 2016)

Medical Grade said:


> For someone that has never tried out bodhi seeds, what is a good strain to start out with? looking for quality over quantity, but not sure what to pull the trigger on. I have been looking at what is available and not out of stock on attitude, but maybe there is other options?


If uve never had bodhi....

And u had to pick only one pack....

Sunshine daydream. Quality...with yielding phenos. Nuff said.

(Other stuff said,, there r other goo ones, but this is a classic true ass bodhi right here. Or goji, but i havent tried really)


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 4, 2016)

So incanlama posted the new preorder list, anybody know if it's still 60 a pack through him?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 4, 2016)

Medical Grade said:


> For someone that has never tried out bodhi seeds, what is a good strain to start out with? looking for quality over quantity, but not sure what to pull the trigger on. I have been looking at what is available and not out of stock on attitude, but maybe there is other options?


Great Lake Genetics (GLG) probably has the best options right now. I was ordering from JamesBean but their creditcard system is down, so if I am going to send cash, might as well be the one with more options and a free pack of Bad Dog Genetics! Buy 2 get 1 free @$70 a pack!!! I just went to the website and could not find the list of freebies, is the sale over? It said summer sale, was it only until August? JamesBean still has the promo but only has 3 freebies to choose from, not bad! Looks like a tester(?) Wookie 41 x SSDD, Lando's stash, and Silver lotus

https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/bodhi
https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 4, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Great Lake Genetics (GLG) probably has the best options right now. I was ordering from JamesBean but their creditcard system is down, so if I am going to send cash, might as well be the one with more options and a free pack of Bad Dog Genetics! Buy 2 get 1 free @$70 a pack!!! I just went to the website and could not find the list of freebies, is the sale over? It said summer sale, was it only until August? JamesBean still has the promo but only has 3 freebies to choose from, not bad! Looks like a tester(?) Wookie 41 x SSDD, Lando's stash, and Silver lotus
> 
> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/bodhi
> https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/


Wookie. 41(big fusion pheno?)x ssdd i belive was a tester from the last round.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 4, 2016)

What is a Big Fusion. Sounds like another word for cluster fuck. Really, a small hint?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 4, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Tree of Life


Is that a Jack H cross? I have been keeping my eye out for one and I noticed that JamesBean has a Lavender Jack(wookie 14 x jack herrer) new release... Also "Lazy Lightning" (Loompa's Headband x '88G13/HP)... I wanted to try loompa's but I am not going to spend $250+ on a pack. He came on here on another thread saying that he was here to share meds, then slammed a HUGE number for the sales price. It was something ridiculous, like $400 a pack or something. @st0wandgrow , help me out. I know you were there!


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 4, 2016)

working on this barefoot doctor for cbd strain..~5.5 weeks from flip, very fruity/floral smelling.


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 4, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> View attachment 3749176 View attachment 3749179 View attachment 3749180 View attachment 3749181 View attachment 3749182 View attachment 3749189 View attachment 3749190 View attachment 3749191 1st 5 pics are Lemon Diesel x Wookie testers at 64 days, I'm going to let them go a couple more. The diesel has come out on 3 now. The one in the last pic has just a touch of diesel, a soft skunky lemon berry... and Bazooka Joe! She's mouthwatering, lol!
> 
> Ancient OG at 53 days.
> 
> ...


Super glowing beauties!! Look like theyre being raised in some sort of plant resort! Props, brother! That ancient tho


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 4, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> ^^^ pretty bold stepping back in here after that lucky charms fiasco


 right?!?! 


JDGreen said:


> Wookie. 41(big fusion pheno?)x ssdd i belive was a tester from the last round.


Wookie41×ssdd... id fux w that


MustangStudFarm said:


> Is that a Jack H cross? I have been keeping my eye out for one and I noticed that JamesBean has a Lavender Jack(wookie 14 x jack herrer) new release... Also "Lazy Lightning" (Loompa's Headband x '88G13/HP)... I wanted to try loompa's but I am not going to spend $250+ on a pack. He came on here on another thread saying that he was here to share meds, then slammed a HUGE number for the sales price. It was something ridiculous, like $400 a pack or something. @st0wandgrow , help me out. I know you were there!


Annoying and fake when people do that. 

Same here w ggg for me. Wanted to try em. $250 a pack didnt stop me. It was the pretend "share the love" fakeness + $250/pack combo that turned me off... js


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 4, 2016)

A cola from the third round of the Goji mom/dad. It has to come out of the tent in sections.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 4, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Great Lake Genetics (GLG) probably has the best options right now. I was ordering from JamesBean but their creditcard system is down, so if I am going to send cash, might as well be the one with more options and a free pack of Bad Dog Genetics! Buy 2 get 1 free @$70 a pack!!! I just went to the website and could not find the list of freebies, is the sale over? It said summer sale, was it only until August? JamesBean still has the promo but only has 3 freebies to choose from, not bad! Looks like a tester(?) Wookie 41 x SSDD, Lando's stash, and Silver lotus
> 
> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/bodhi
> https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/


I just got a pack of wookie 41 x ssdd and it says limited edition gift blessings*. Mrs B sent it along with a pack of sunshine daydream (butter) x wookie 7 *limited edition*, which was a bonus for testing the Sunshine Daydream x Wookie that is no more. 

I had thought what I tested was just ssdd x wookie 14... I'm so confused, which isn't hard to do, lol!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 4, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Great Lake Genetics (GLG) probably has the best options right now. I was ordering from JamesBean but their creditcard system is down, so if I am going to send cash, might as well be the one with more options and a free pack of Bad Dog Genetics! Buy 2 get 1 free @$70 a pack!!! I just went to the website and could not find the list of freebies, is the sale over? It said summer sale, was it only until August? JamesBean still has the promo but only has 3 freebies to choose from, not bad! Looks like a tester(?) Wookie 41 x SSDD, Lando's stash, and Silver lotus
> 
> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/bodhi
> https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/


Here is the currant list of Bodhi Freebies for orders made after June 20th

Elfinstone (Sweet Skunk x Appalachia)

Prayer Tower (Lemon Thai x (Appalachia)

Barefoot Doctor CBD rich (Harlequin x SSDD)

Bingo Pajana (Kurda x Appalachia)

Cobra Lips (chem 3 x appalachia) 

Buddha’s hand (*lemon thai (indy & sat) x snow lotus)*

*The Fuzz (CHEM 91 JB x *Appalachia)

Wolf Pack (Giesel X Appalachia)
Legend OG x Snow Lotus 
Love Triangle (Triangle Kush x Snow Lotus)
Jungle Spice (congo (pine) x 88g13hp
Purple Urkle x Snow lotus ( THIS STRAIN IS OUT DOOR ONLY) 
Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow Lotus)
Pink Lotus (outdoor freebie) - Pink Panther x Snow Lotus
RM Nigerian x Afghani F2
Snow Temple ( Temple X Snow Lotus)
Dragon Fruit (oldsog ssh x Snow Lotus)
Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)
TT NL#6 x Appalachia

PLEASE GIVE A ALTERNATIVE PICK FOR YOUR FREEBIE


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 4, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Super glowing beauties!! Look like theyre being raised in some sort of plant resort! Props, brother! That ancient tho


Thanks man, ladies love a good cabana boy, lol!


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 4, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I just got a pack of wookie 41 x ssdd and it says limited edition gift blessings*. Mrs B sent it along with a pack of sunshine daydream (butter) x wookie 7 *limited edition*, which was a bonus for testing the Sunshine Daydream x Wookie that is no more.
> 
> I had thought what I tested was just ssdd x wookie 14... I'm so confused, which isn't hard to do, lol!


Those sound badass! Man i love ssdd. I ran the ssdd ×wookie15 tester from jdgreen. 2 phenos. One is hard to describe but its def ssdd leaning. The other smells like onion big time! Its so weird. The flavor is not onion tho, i think ot translates to a sweetness, also ssddish. 


Amos Otis said:


> A cola from the third round of the Goji mom/dad. It has to come out of the tent in sections.
> 
> View attachment 3749525 View attachment 3749527 View attachment 3749529 View attachment 3749530


That looks really similar to one of my goji phenos. Its got a straight og aroma w no fruit. Kinda wierd stench almost like sharpie marker but dif lol maybe like a generic brand sharpie or somethi lol hard to describe. 

Whats the nose like on that there beauty? Nice job btw! Checkit out bro i bought this yesterday haha...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 4, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Checkit out bro i bought this yesterday haha...


This is more like it!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 4, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Whats the nose like on that there beauty? Nice job btw! Checkit out bro i bought this yesterday haha...View attachment 3749557


I got really lucky - guess that gets me even for an unfortunate winter. It's light berry on the branch, but the mom that's been in jars for a couple weeks is very strawberry cream. Delicious, and the usual great head and body. This one's also a good yielder and pan de comida to trim. 



apbx720 said:


> Checkit out bro i bought this yesterday haha...View attachment 3749557





MustangStudFarm said:


> This is more like it!!!
> View attachment 3749559


That book is hysterical - Bruce almost getting a big part in an " A- list" movie! But don't discount Army of Darkness, amigo. I've tormented more than a few lggfs quoting Bruce's multiple lol one-liners. It hardly gets any better than these, and yet, sometimes it does.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 4, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Those sound badass! Man i love ssdd. I ran the ssdd ×wookie15 tester from jdgreen. 2 phenos. One is hard to describe but its def ssdd leaning. The other smells like onion big time! Its so weird. The flavor is not onion tho, i think ot translates to a sweetness, also ssddish.


I grew those, too. My favorite is a grape nehi over something that may be kushy... but there's 2 others that are sunshine dreamy, compared to the ssdd I let go to keep them. No butter cuts, though. So, I was surprised to see pack say butter. And wookie 14, 15 whaaaat? lol!

Anyway, Mrs B said they lost the tester mom, so I'm wondering if this *butter* is a new mom? I hope so because 3 of the ssddxw testers are every bit as good for nerve pain relief as what my unassuming pheno of ssdd was. They also have the same euphoric head stone with maybe a little more euphoria! So much that I let her go, and she was No. 1 of my keepers. I don't have a lot of room... and now I have 3 to choose from, lol!

I like onions, so a caramelized taste might be a great, yuuuuum!


----------



## Cezarkush (Aug 4, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Those sound badass! Man i love ssdd. I ran the ssdd ×wookie15 tester from jdgreen. 2 phenos. One is hard to describe but its def ssdd leaning. The other smells like onion big time! Its so weird. The flavor is not onion tho, i think ot translates to a sweetness, also ssddish.
> 
> That looks really similar to one of my goji phenos. Its got a straight og aroma w no fruit. Kinda wierd stench almost like sharpie marker but dif lol maybe like a generic brand sharpie or somethi lol hard to describe.
> 
> Whats the nose like on that there beauty? Nice job btw! Checkit out bro i bought this yesterday haha...View attachment 3749557


Hey sorry for the bother had a question on your black raspberry did it bud LPike a raised fist. Mine is in a 2 gal pot ol lady said she smells two sour and one like raspberry with 2 chemmy. Thanks in advance for any help. Oh by the way the raspberry is way thick at top with a fatter top, hence the raised fist.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 4, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> A cola from the third round of the Goji mom/dad. It has to come out of the tent in sections.
> 
> View attachment 3749525 View attachment 3749527 View attachment 3749529 View attachment 3749530


Love the way that turned into dreads!!!


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 5, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I grew those, too. My favorite is a grape nehi over something that may be kushy... but there's 2 others that are sunshine dreamy, compared to the ssdd I let go to keep them. No butter cuts, though. So, I was surprised to see pack say butter. And wookie 14, 15 whaaaat? lol!
> 
> Anyway, Mrs B said they lost the tester mom, so I'm wondering if this *butter* is a new mom? I hope so because 3 of the ssddxw testers are every bit as good for nerve pain relief as what my unassuming pheno of ssdd was. They also have the same euphoric head stone with maybe a little more euphoria! So much that I let her go, and she was No. 1 of my keepers. I don't have a lot of room... and now I have 3 to choose from, lol!
> 
> I like onions, so a caramelized taste might be a great, yuuuuum!


Nice bro and im totally with ya on the high. Never in my smokin days have i had a strain better for nerve pain and euphoria. So its good to hear the high carried thru in those crosses! Wish i could breed that high into all my cuts lol

Was the grape pheno u speak of reg ssdd or a cross? I also have a grape ssdd and its prob the best tasting strain ive tried imo. Doesnt really have the nerve pain killer effect tho but still, that pheno and my bubbashine ssdd pheno are my number 1 &2 keepers over everything.


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 5, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Hey sorry for the bother had a question on your black raspberry did it bud LPike a raised fist. Mine is in a 2 gal pot ol lady said she smells two sour and one like raspberry with 2 chemmy. Thanks in advance for any help. Oh by the way the raspberry is way thick at top with a fatter top, hence the raised fist.


Hmm i think it did, if i understand u right. but heres a pic of the raspberry one i that most looks like what i think yr describing. I believe 6wks or so. Def my fave of the 4 females i was blessed with...


----------



## kindnug (Aug 5, 2016)

When you posted those pics, I said pheno #5 was my fav.
Looks like it became your fav too...


----------



## numberfour (Aug 5, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Is that a Jack H cross? I have been keeping my eye out for one and I noticed that JamesBean has a Lavender Jack(wookie 14 x jack herrer) new release... Also "Lazy Lightning" (Loompa's Headband x '88G13/HP)... I wanted to try loompa's but I am not going to spend $250+ on a pack. He came on here on another thread saying that he was here to share meds, then slammed a HUGE number for the sales price. It was something ridiculous, like $400 a pack or something. @st0wandgrow , help me out. I know you were there!


Yes, Jack H x Temple. The #1 I have in flower is definitely sticking around in my garden. New releases piqued my interest as always and the freebie wookie 41 x ssdd. I hear you on pricing, are Loompas strains really that much better than Bodhis when you can get Bodhis gear for a third of the price? ...Doubt it.



bmgnoot said:


> working on this barefoot doctor for cbd strain..~5.5 weeks from flip, very fruity/floral smelling.
> View attachment 3749470 View attachment 3749471


Looking good bmgnoot, I recently gifted some barefoot doctor seeds to some one looking for a CBD strain but looks like they will gather dust for a while.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 5, 2016)

Jabba stash week 9..just keeps getting bigger!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 5, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Nice bro and im totally with ya on the high. Never in my smokin days have i had a strain better for nerve pain and euphoria. So its good to hear the high carried thru in those crosses! Wish i could breed that high into all my cuts lol
> 
> Was the grape pheno u speak of reg ssdd or a cross? I also have a grape ssdd and its prob the best tasting strain ive tried imo. Doesnt really have the nerve pain killer effect tho but still, that pheno and my bubbashine ssdd pheno are my number 1 &2 keepers over everything.


It came out of the ssdd x w testers... and, it doesn't have quite quite the nerve pain effect, either, but definitely makes ya feel good! But two others are nerve pain melters , and I also think they are more bubbashine leaning. 

I've got some ssdd x w males and females outside, knocking boots right now... it's going to be an interesting winter grow, lol!


----------



## doniawon (Aug 5, 2016)

More cowbell huge yielder


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 5, 2016)

doniawon said:


> More cowbell huge yielderView attachment 3750087


You liking the more cowbell? I was kinda torn between bodhi cookies crosses more cowbell and granola funk. I feel like the wookie 15 would bring out some nice colors with the lavender background


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 5, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Hmm i think it did, if i understand u right. but heres a pic of the raspberry one i that most looks like what i think yr describing. I believe 6wks or so. Def my fave of the 4 females i was blessed with...View attachment 3749896


Looking nice brother... Need me a pack of these


----------



## doniawon (Aug 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You liking the more cowbell? I was kinda torn between bodhi cookies crosses more cowbell and granola funk. I feel like the wookie 15 would bring out some nice colors with the lavender background


Honestly I love smoking cookies but not a fan of growing them. 
I'm weird I don't like growing kush much either, I like the big ass hybrids.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 5, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Honestly I love smoking cookies but not a fan of growing them.
> I'm weird I don't like growing kush much either, I like the big ass hybrids.


Due to yield or sensitivity? The only cookies I've only grown ihg animal cookie crosses...they were decent


----------



## doniawon (Aug 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Due to yield or sensitivity? The only cookies I've only grown ihg animal cookie crosses...they were decent


Yield mostly, n awe factor I guess. Kinda feel like growing forum cut is like watching paint dry.there's not a lot of action.
stupid potent though.
I want to try a sog, plants topped once, 30 plants in a 4x4. That seems more suitable for how it grows?
Do u have pics of the granola funk


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 5, 2016)

]


doniawon said:


> More cowbell huge yielderView attachment 3750087


  

I got a Feva!
I definitely need to scoop up that More Cowbell


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 5, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Hmm i think it did, if i understand u right. but heres a pic of the raspberry one i that most looks like what i think yr describing. I believe 6wks or so. Def my fave of the 4 females i was blessed with...View attachment 3749896


wow


----------



## Cezarkush (Aug 5, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Hey sorry for the bother had a question on your black raspberry did it bud LPike a raised fist. Mine is in a 2 gal pot ol lady said she smells two sour and one like raspberry with 2 chemmy. Thanks in advance for any help. Oh by the way the raspberry is way thick at top with a fatter top, hence the raised fist.


Thanks man looks a bit like mine bigger of course but like a real thick one at top then a slight taper. My nose isn't that good so had the wife smelling the tga dqs I had and the ssdds came up with the raspberry smell of the bat. I'll post a picture later. Thanks for the info


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 5, 2016)

When scratch and sniff apps are developed.......im gonna STALK this thread like a fat kid stalks cakes.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 5, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I wanted to try loompa's but I am not going to spend $250+ on a pack. He came on here on another thread saying that he was here to share meds, then slammed a HUGE number for the sales price. It was something ridiculous, like $400 a pack or something. @st0wandgrow , help me out. I know you were there!


Haha! I don't remember the exact number but it was something stupid.



apbx720 said:


> Annoying and fake when people do that.
> 
> Same here w ggg for me. Wanted to try em. $250 a pack didnt stop me. It was the pretend "share the love" fakeness + $250/pack combo that turned me off... js


"We're healing the world through our cannabis strains (unless you're broke, then piss off)."


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 5, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Haha! I don't remember the exact number but it was something stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> "We're healing the world through our cannabis strains (unless you're broke, then piss off)."


It's not going to stop me from trying loompa's headband crossed with G13/HP though hahahaha!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 5, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Honestly I love smoking cookies but not a fan of growing them.
> I'm weird I don't like growing kush much either, I like the big ass hybrids.


my experience too, I've done three types of "cookie" strains, and they all had fantastic flowers, albeit small, difficult to grow, and slooooow.
but good smoke.
platinum cookies, girl scout cookies, and the "forum" GSC.
all dark leaf'ed, short slow plants that yielded small nugs, but killer smoke


----------



## doniawon (Aug 5, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> my experience too, I've done three types of "cookie" strains, and they all had fantastic flowers, albeit small, difficult to grow, and slooooow.
> but good smoke.
> platinum cookies, girl scout cookies, and the "forum" GSC.
> all dark leaf'ed, short slow plants that yielded small nugs, but killer smoke


 I grew a few plat cookies as well. Forgot about that one. Mailman just came by... Hope I got something from mrs. B


----------



## doniawon (Aug 5, 2016)

No bodhi beans, but thank u mr. Wes!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 5, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It's not going to stop me from trying loompa's headband crossed with G13/HP though hahahaha!!!!


Classic has better gear and its cheap.
Try his hp/ g-13 -romulan crosses...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 5, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Yield mostly, n awe factor I guess. Kinda feel like growing forum cut is like watching paint dry.there's not a lot of action.
> stupid potent though.
> I want to try a sog, plants topped once, 30 plants in a 4x4. That seems more suitable for how it grows?
> Do u have pics of the granola funk


No pics of the granola... I've been trying to find some or someone who has ran them.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 5, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Classic has better gear and its cheap.
> Try his hp/ g-13 -romulan crosses...


I meant that Bodhi has a new cross with Loompa's headband x G13/HP(Lazy lightining). I was going to try Bodhi's version is what I was saying... I have been looking for a good headband for a while, but I am getting tired of running OG's at the moment! 
I have several of Bodhi's sativas that are on deck! Trying to decided between Prayer Tower, Black Raspberry, and Dragon fruit for my next run. I know that black raz is probably a indy. The seeds are on hand, I only have room for one pack this time... I am going to update my veg'ing SSDD later, it is MASSIVE compared to the Tangie seeds that I started side-by-side!!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 5, 2016)

Bodhi collaborated with loompa? 
We dont like loompa. 
But welove bodhi. 
You are very inspiring with your motivations to move away from run of the mill hybrids. Ive learned ALOT today.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 5, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Annoying and fake when people do that.
> 
> Same here w ggg for me. Wanted to try em. $250 a pack didnt stop me. It was the pretend "share the love" fakeness + $250/pack combo that turned me off... js





st0wandgrow said:


> "We're healing the world through our cannabis strains (unless you're broke, then piss off)."


Good takes.

It doesn't trouble me in the least how seed sellers price there product. They can go as high as they bloody well please, I couldn't care less. But as you note, those that add all the fake 'love/peace/compassion' are hilarious. I'd respect them somewhat if they simply stated 'we got to make all the money we can as fast as we can - especially before the Brisco County free testers get released' [if the ever come into existence].


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 5, 2016)

Honesty and respect are things constantly sought after in my life after 35.


----------



## Psyphish (Aug 5, 2016)

More Cowbell, day 33 of 12/12. First run with her and I only popped two seeds, going to run the rest of them soon. Some of the calyx tips are starting to turn purple. But yeah, the buds are going to be really small.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 5, 2016)

Have any of you run arcata trainwreck? I got lucky way back when before i made my own beans .........has bodhi played with that strain i wonder. Thosetelltale fan leaf sets of arcata are neat but honestly that plant was surprisingly potent and yielded excellent.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 5, 2016)

Psyphish said:


> More Cowbell, day 33 of 12/12. First run with her and I only popped two seeds, going to run the rest of them soon. Some of the calyx tips are starting to turn purple. But yeah, the buds are going to be really small.


Hopefully she'll get her bulk on


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 5, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Have any of you run arcata trainwreck? I got lucky way back when before i made my own beans .........has bodhi played with that strain i wonder. Thosetelltale fan leaf sets of arcata are neat but honestly that plant was surprisingly potent and yielded excellent.


I ran that about 10 years ago...only prob was she was prone to hermie...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 5, 2016)

I see. That would suck too. Im trying to knock my ass into the ground with a good powerstrain.......
I got bagseeed onetime back in like 98' that i shit you notguys was fucken GOLD when it flowered under t-5's. They were all i used back then. It was a shitty yielder but im ashamed to admit what id do to have a room full of males females of that stuff. Total mindfuksuperstone. I miss it man.


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 5, 2016)

kindnug said:


> When you posted those pics, I said pheno #5 was my fav.
> Looks like it became your fav too...


For sure bro after a nice cure this one is just pure raspberry heaven


st0wandgrow said:


> "We're healing the world through our cannabis strains (unless you're broke, then piss off)."


Hahahha exactly!


Amos Otis said:


> Good takes.
> 
> It doesn't trouble me in the least how seed sellers price there product. They can go as high as they bloody well please, I couldn't care less. But as you note, those that add all the fake 'love/peace/compassion' are hilarious. I'd respect them somewhat if they simply stated 'we got to make all the money we can as fast as we can - especially before the Brisco County free testers get released' [if the ever come into existence].


Totally agree!!

Once again it all comes back to honesty. How do u trust a bank that openly does this? Especially in this industry. Honesty is everything. Isnt that right @thebonzaseedbank ?


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 5, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> For sure bro after a nice cure this one is just pure raspberry heaven
> 
> Hahahha exactly!
> 
> ...


Bonza


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 5, 2016)

Uh oh....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 5, 2016)

Dont make me call keith stone boyz lmao


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 5, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Dont make me call keith stone boyz lmao


"I got the real thing...I got the real thing, baybee....I got the real thing,,,,,well allright now....yeah"

can ya dig it?


----------



## Bubbashine (Aug 6, 2016)

Has anyone heard back from Urbmon yet? I hope he's OK.

Seed of life within the flower of life!!!


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 6, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Has anyone heard back from Urbmon yet? I hope he's OK.
> 
> Seed of life within the flower of life!!!
> 
> View attachment 3750762


Urbmom is alive. Im sure hell be around soon.


----------



## Sour Sole (Aug 6, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Have any of you run arcata trainwreck? I got lucky way back when before i made my own beans .........has bodhi played with that strain i wonder. Thosetelltale fan leaf sets of arcata are neat but honestly that plant was surprisingly potent and yielded excellent.



Yes sir. Bodhi has made Star Train (Trainwreck x Vintage Sensi Star). It is part of the Stevie Wonder cross B made a long time ago, so Superstious has it in her. He also has the AfWreck female in the Kindess. (Trainwreck x Afghani) X Snowlotus.

Star Train male was used in some very early crosses. My friend @strayfox gear is gonna be popping some more of the very old and limited (Afgooey x Star Train). 

I am sure in B's fridges' lurks much more l that I didnt name as well as things he has made for himself to preserve or for future projects.

:0) Sour Sole,

"I bounty hunt for Jabba Hutt to finance my 'vette"


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 6, 2016)

Sour Sole said:


> Yes sir. Bodhi has made Star Train (Trainwreck x Vintage Sensi Star). It is part of the Stevie Wonder cross B made a long time ago, so Superstious has it in her. He also has the AfWreck female in the Kindess. (Trainwreck x Afghani) X Snowlotus.
> 
> Star Train male was used in some very early crosses. My friend @strayfox gear is gonna be popping some more of the very old and limited (Afgooey x Star Train).
> 
> ...


Im all over this..........
Many thanks.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 6, 2016)

Sour Sole said:


> Yes sir. Bodhi has made Star Train (Trainwreck x Vintage Sensi Star). It is part of the Stevie Wonder cross B made a long time ago, so Superstious has it in her. He also has the AfWreck female in the Kindess. (Trainwreck x Afghani) X Snowlotus.
> 
> Star Train male was used in some very early crosses. My friend @strayfox gear is gonna be popping some more of the very old and limited (Afgooey x Star Train).
> 
> ...


I can also confirm strayfox passing out free h ies and testers wuth startrain.....dreadbread x stratrain mayb


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Aug 6, 2016)

POLL! So I found this random pic from the Internet. The OP says its Dank Sinatra. THE POLL IS. 

A. It's gonna die. 

B. It's self training. 

C. Who cares. 
Have an awesome day full of peace and love homies.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 6, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> POLL! So I found this random pic from the Internet. The OP says its Dank Sinatra. THE POLL IS.
> 
> A. It's gonna die.
> 
> ...


D Its just showing off. 

I vote D


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 6, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> POLL! So I found this random pic from the Internet. The OP says its Dank Sinatra. THE POLL IS.
> 
> A. It's gonna die.
> 
> ...


B. Itll be alright. Bet.


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 6, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> POLL! So I found this random pic from the Internet. The OP says its Dank Sinatra. THE POLL IS.
> 
> A. It's gonna die.
> 
> ...


E. Fill your cup to the top with dirt or whatever and avoid that dead, stale air that stalls seedlings. Sorry, pet peeve...  lol I just channelled my father...


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 6, 2016)

Here's the solos stash x phantom cookies update as promised. Just got back from Switzerland looks like my light schedule may have been off at some point but she's a big girl now. Early flower showing a bit of stress.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Here's the solos stash x phantom cookies update as promised. Just got back from Switzerland looks like my light schedule may have been off at some point but she's a big girl now.


Looks from here to be a big SS leaner. Any aromas?

Gut, dass Sie hatten eine sichere Fahrt hin und her.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Aug 6, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> E. Fill your cup to the top with dirt or whatever and avoid that dead, stale air that stalls seedlings. Sorry, pet peeve...  lol I just channelled my father...


One theory I have is. It popped under the soil and the loop is where the stem had to go as it grew. Flicked a little piece of soil, fresh Happy Frog off of the head of it. It wasn't so heavy tho. It's 1 week tomorrow. Seed gently pressed a quarter inch into the cup. The other is standing tall and reaching for the sun like a good soldier. In a windowsill, the window is cracked for constant fresh air. So, you're right on target with that too. So I heard anyway. 

They are genuine Bodhi not pollen chucks. It won't be cast into the wind at this point since it's also an interesting anomaly for. 

Anyway, thanks for your genuine fatherly input. It is understood and heeded as good advise. Personally, if it were mine, I would let it go for another couple of days and then consider measures to stand it up and reinforce it with soil as you describe. In the final pot and onto 12/12. The divot, is where the cup was tumpled over. Soil fell out. But yeah. That's good advice. I'll keep an eye out for updates from the original poster of the random internet pic bru. Happy days and let's celebrate dank. The Sinatra way. Peace and love. 

Thanks pops.


----------



## 0letdown (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey Everyone, just wanted to give an quick update on the three Spirit Hashplant I have going, thanks again @limonene! All three are doing well with a the exception of a little heat damage on #2 early on. Took clones from all three for sexing so we'll know soon what were working with. I also have two Silver Mountain's and one Kalifornia on day 47 of flower, I'll get some pics of those up soon! #1
  #2  #3


----------



## mendokush (Aug 6, 2016)

ATTA


Sour Sole said:


> Yes sir. Bodhi has made Star Train (Trainwreck x Vintage Sensi Star). It is part of the Stevie Wonder cross B made a long time ago, so Superstious has it in her. He also has the AfWreck female in the Kindess. (Trainwreck x Afghani) X Snowlotus.
> 
> Star Train male was used in some very early crosses. My friend @strayfox gear is gonna be popping some more of the very old and limited (Afgooey x Star Train).
> 
> ...


I'm running Bubba (Katsu) × Afgooey/StarTrain for @strayfox gear... This picture is around a week pre flip. Loving this cross so far


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Aug 6, 2016)

This has nothing to do with nothing


 

It's my bed stand


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Aug 6, 2016)

It's the funniest thread I read


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Looks from here to be a big SS leaner. Any aromas?
> 
> Gut, dass Sie hatten eine sichere Fahrt hin und her.


Gassy cookies with some weird soapy funk mixed in. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 6, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> E. Fill your cup to the top with dirt or whatever and avoid that dead, stale air that stalls seedlings. Sorry, pet peeve...  lol I just channelled my father...


That definitely sounds like some old school advice, i still forget to do that all the time.


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 7, 2016)

Just started to flower my Bodhi gear. Pics in 2 months to follow.

9 of 11 Goji popped with 3 females
9 of 11 Prayer Tower popped with 6 females
10 of 11 Mothers Milk popped with 6 females

I will finally see what all the hype is about since these are my first Bodhi seeds. Been over 10 years since I used reg seeds and I hope the wait was worth it. I was hoping for more Goji but I'll take what I can get. 15 females out of 28 total isn't too bad.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 7, 2016)

Last jabba stash pic I promise lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 7, 2016)

Hotwired said:


> I was hoping for more Goji but I'll take what I can get. .


Clone them. Excellent chance for them all to be great.


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 7, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Clone them. Excellent chance for them all to be great.


Took 2 from each. Got 30 total. Will wait to see which are best.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 7, 2016)

Goji og 

Dank Sinatra

Tons of beans getting sent to shoe as freebies for bodhi orders in the next month or so..

The male chosen was an LA Affie leaning Dank Sinatra F1 selection, and was hit to the goji, dank Sinatra, and super silver hashplant.

More info to come as I get closer to putting these into Shoes hands...


----------



## mendokush (Aug 7, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Goji ogView attachment 3751941
> 
> Dank SinatraView attachment 3751938
> 
> ...


Going to be some fire in that Dank Sinatra x Goji cross... Them f2's are going to be interesting, can't wait to see what phenos will pop up in that


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 7, 2016)

^^^ How's the yeild look on those Dogi Stank Ginatra's ? Looks good n frosty ... If have any xtras not doin nothin hmu .. Would love to add some xtra bodhi crosses to an outdoor Bodhi patch next year.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 7, 2016)

Ohh,,, not Bodhi related (wish he would do a croos with this) but, @Amos Otis. Here's the one Livers that has made it. She looks pretty good, she has been through allot and still very vigurous. Likes to be abused realy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 7, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Ohh,,, not Bodhi related (wish he would do a croos with this) but, @Amos Otis. Here's the one Livers that has made it. She looks pretty good, she has been through allot and still very vigurous. Likes to be abused realy.


NIce!. I've got a Deep Blue x Livers @ 4 weeks, looks like it will go at least 9; and two clones @ 2 weeks, but likely only one will advance to the big tent; the other tossed in w/ the outside goji [bodhi content] project.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 7, 2016)

Male and female Buddhas Hand & a Synergy female at 5 weeks


----------



## Just fooling (Aug 7, 2016)

Just sprouted some chocolate trip f2 and sunshine daydream. 6 of 6 chocolate trip and 5 of 5 ssdd all popped same day. I wanted to pop the full pack of each but don't have the space.

My super snow lotus came out as 6 males, 5 females. The stinkiest and most hvy duty being male of course.

They were outdoors the last month I'm going to flower them inside starting next week. Well after a little vegging. After sexing I cut them in half as they were tall. This is a practice I normally don't do putting an outdoor plant in. I do the reverse all the time.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 7, 2016)

stardawg guava x ssdd getting big outside.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 8, 2016)

Hitting the dirt today. Pretty interested to see this cross!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 8, 2016)

Has anyone else run the Strawberry Mountains? Mine seem to be super nute sensitive, but are really bushing out. Nice uniform look to them! Also wondering about the name Strawberry Mountain (sour purple grapes)...not really sure what I'm supposed to be expecting...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 8, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Has anyone else run the Strawberry Mountains? Mine seem to be super nute sensitive, but are really bushing out. Nice uniform look to them! Also wondering about the name Strawberry Mountain (sour purple grapes)...not really sure what I'm supposed to be expecting...View attachment 3752444


He said that it was a Purple Diesel, should expcect something like Strawberry Cough... Let me see if I can find the write up again, I opted of the dragon blood for a freebie instead. I lost track of the website that I found it on, pretty sure it was breedbay from pre-2012.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 8, 2016)

Here it is!!!

sour purple strawberries aka strawberry dakini(dpd x strawberry diesel)
our dark purple fat yeilding double purple doja moma gets dusted with a strawberry diesel papa. huge strawberry smelling sativa. rivals strawberry cough.

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201341954-bodhi-seeds-strain-guide.html

Edit: Feb 2009, how old do you think that these seeds are? No big deal, but it looks like they have not been released other than for freebies.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 8, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Here it is!!!
> 
> sour purple strawberries aka strawberry dakini(dpd x strawberry diesel)
> our dark purple fat yeilding double purple doja moma gets dusted with a strawberry diesel papa. huge strawberry smelling sativa. rivals strawberry cough.
> ...


Cool I read it wrong. Don't know Where I got grapes..lol so it's sour purple strawberry x Appalachia. Mine are just freebies from DBJ. They're not the Dakini if that's what you were thinking. I wish!! Strawberry Mountain is what I have


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 8, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Cool I read it wrong. Don't know Where I got grapes..lol so it's sour purple strawberry x Appalachia. Mine are just freebies from DBJ. They're not the Dakini if that's what you were thinking. I wish!! Strawberry Mountain is what I have


Strawberry mountain = strawberry dankini x appy I thought. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Strawberry mountain = strawberry dankini x appy I thought.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yeah Strawbery Dakini is also known as sour purple strawberry which I thought was the nickname of strawberry mountain. I was all backwards. I also was thinking it was sour grapes which was confusing he hell outta me as to what terp profiles to expect. I'm hoping for a Dakini leaner


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 8, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Yeah Strawbery Dakini is also known as sour purple strawberry which I thought was the nickname of strawberry mountain. I was all backwards. I also was thinking it was sour grapes which was confusing he hell outta me as to what terp profiles to expect. I'm hoping for a Dakini leaner


I have a few beans I just planted as well. Looking for some strawberry 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## 0letdown (Aug 8, 2016)

GLG hookin' it up again. Got 12 seeds in all the packs, can't complain about that. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 8, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> ^^^ How's the yeild look on those Dogi Stank Ginatra's ? Looks good n frosty ... If have any xtras not doin nothin hmu .. Would love to add some xtra bodhi crosses to an outdoor Bodhi patch next year.


That's just the Goji OG pregnant with the cross, she's floppy as hell but the DS dad should help sturdy her up a bit with the right pheno.. Yield for that particular Goji is pretty nice but requires insane staking. She smells of strawberries and fresh dank and has a really nice soaring sativa high. Too much is a bit like too much caffeine for me.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 8, 2016)

Soo the mountain temple male is providing quite a bit of pollen this round.....MT f2s @doniawon ??? Female MTs on day 8 should be able to catch her between 10 - 14....

Maybe a Boysenberry hp x MT?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 8, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Cool I read it wrong. Don't know Where I got grapes..lol so it's sour purple strawberry x Appalachia. Mine are just freebies from DBJ. They're not the Dakini if that's what you were thinking. I wish!! Strawberry Mountain is what I have


I think that I helped on the confusion, I forgot that it was about the Dakini by itself. It was the mystery side of the cross anyways, and I bet the seeds are not from 2009, my bad!


Does anyone know about SSDD and genetic markers? Would this little deformity in the leaves be an indicator?
 

See how much bigger SSDD got than Tangie!!! They got the exact same of everything, including time! They have 2x 400w MH, one each... I got 12 for 12 with tangie and only 10 for 12 with SSDD. I would take 10 healthy plants over 12 runty ones anyday! 
 
Probably males on the back row...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 8, 2016)

I am HURTING to take clones off of these, but they are not ready yet!!! I have an open spot ready as soon as these are... I will be hitting them with CO2 and water tonight for sure


----------



## Sour Sole (Aug 8, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I think that I helped on the confusion, I forgot that it was about the Dakini by itself. It was the mystery side of the cross anyways, and I bet the seeds are not from 2009, my bad!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know about SSDD and genetic markers? Would this little deformity in the leaves be an indicator?
> ...


They are looking beautiful!!! That could come from the Blue Moonshine from the Bubba Shine mixing with the Tres Dawg in the Appalachia. 

SsDd had many phenos and I haven't sampled ir grown a bad one yet. I think you are in for a real treat with that one!!


----------



## Sour Sole (Aug 8, 2016)

0letdown said:


> GLG hookin' it up again. Got 12 seeds in all the packs, can't complain about that. Thanks Jeff!View attachment 3752814 View attachment 3752816


Jeff and the team at GLG are great
people!! I had the pleasure of metting Jeff last August and he gave me amazing advice that I always keep in mind. 

GLG Rocks!!! GLG and Headiegardens (on IG) are
one only a very few places to carry both Bodhi Seeds and Strayfox
Gardenz. 

Strayfox is a very good friend of Bodhi's as well as Doc D and many
many other well respected breeders and forum memebers. He makes amazing crosses and always has a great low price and a freebie with every pack. 

He is a wonderful person and a member of the #BodhiFamily . A very honest and true man, I am proud to have known and been friends with both Bodhi and Strayfox over these many years. 

Sour Sole
"I bounty hunt for Jabba Hutt to finance my 'vette" :0)


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 8, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am HURTING to take clones off of these, but they are not ready yet!!! I have an open spot ready as soon as these are... I will be hitting them with CO2 and water tonight for sure


My Hashplant 4s are doing the same thing. I hate when you need to clone off of an entire tent so you can flip it, and there's some runt bastards holding up the bus. Like watching grass grow...literally.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 8, 2016)

Any bodhi heads in here know what B is going to call the strawberry milk x wookie?

Got a bunch of them going and im getting some of the most sour strawberry aroma from them. Saved the males for f2s for seed stock but really depends on if hes going to name it and release it


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 8, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> Any bodhi heads in here know what B is going to call the strawberry milk x wookie?
> 
> Got a bunch of them going and im getting some of the most sour strawberry aroma from them. Saved the males for f2s for seed stock but really depends on if hes going to name it and release it


Dam that sounds tasty


----------



## doniawon (Aug 8, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Soo the mountain temple male is providing quite a bit of pollen this round.....MT f2s @doniawon ??? Female MTs on day 8 should be able to catch her between 10 - 14....
> 
> Maybe a Boysenberry hp x MT?
> 
> ...


Sign me up..
Would love some of that


----------



## Cezarkush (Aug 8, 2016)

The blue sour skunky leaning pheno of ssdd wife's words my nose isn't good enough. I'm all fruity or musky haha. Still out a minute putting out nice frost and nugs for 2 gal pot excited for the clones and some training to be out through the gauntlet.


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 9, 2016)

0letdown said:


> GLG hookin' it up again. Got 12 seeds in all the packs, can't complain about that. Thanks Jeff!View attachment 3752814 View attachment 3752816


Nice selection! Cant wait to see what u guys pull from those BR packs. I also ran mine alongside a pack of goji og. It was interesting to compare side by side as they developed. Mothers milk too as it worked out. Nepali madness lol


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 9, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Nice selection! Cant wait to see what u guys pull from those BR packs. I also ran mine alongside a pack of goji og. It was interesting to compare side by side as they developed. Mothers milk too as it worked out. Nepali madness lol


What did you think of the Mothers Milk @apbx720 ?


----------



## 0letdown (Aug 9, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Nice selection! Cant wait to see what u guys pull from those BR packs. I also ran mine alongside a pack of goji og. It was interesting to compare side by side as they developed. Mothers milk too as it worked out. Nepali madness lol


Thanks man, with all the pics and talk about Goji, I was getting some major nostalgia so I had to get another pack. Haha, Nepali madness for sure! Forgot I still have some Kalifornia's in the garden as well. Oh well, gotta love it!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

Anyone got links on gojis heritage?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 9, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Anyone got links on gojis heritage?


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Goji_OG/Bodhi_Seeds/


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

Omg i love that database.


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 9, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> What did you think of the Mothers Milk @apbx720 ?


Loved it! Still running both phenos. One that i call baby powder og. But id describe both as easy to grow high yielding ogs


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 9, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Loved it! Still running both phenos. One that i call baby powder og. But id describe both as easy to grow high yielding ogs


I was looking as sprouting the Black Rasp Goji x Wookie #15 and lions milk next but you may have changed my thought process a bit...


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 9, 2016)

Space Monkey @ 39 days


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 9, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I was looking as sprouting the Black Rasp Goji x Wookie #15 and lions milk next but you may have changed my thought process a bit...


I like to pop seeds that share parents on either side, just as a way to help me learn abt the parents. Helps me to figure out which traits come from which parents and helps to identify phenotype. I plan to one day pop bunch of the chem varieties ive been collecting and see exactly how they differ. Just my $0.02. Peace!


----------



## Cezarkush (Aug 9, 2016)

Ol Bohdi just called an IC guy out for talking smack lol. Dude took him to school on that thread.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 9, 2016)

Love bodhis response


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 9, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Omg i love that database.


Not all seedfinders lineages are correct, but 95% are


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

Thx


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 9, 2016)

Thats an old one but i do love his response


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 9, 2016)

All Bodhi run at 30 days. The jungle spice smells like some kind of exotic Turkish incense. 

The rm Nigerian X afghani has one of the most unique smells I've ever encountered in pot. At a loss to even describe it. Dank melons perhaps? More on that as they progress.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 10, 2016)

I love the bodhi responded to that and honestly
........if he needs help with anything id gladly volunteer.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Lol


Just that fast


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Just that fast


Life on the edge man.... Always one drop away from relapse


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 10, 2016)

That durban cross idk why..

It speaks to me


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 10, 2016)

All of them calling me


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 10, 2016)

Lazy Lightning pics look awesome.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 10, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> Lazy Lightning pics look awesome.


Where you seen it at


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 10, 2016)

Icmag. That long Bodhi thread. Look near the end of it.


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 10, 2016)

Here you go.


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## kingzt (Aug 10, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> Lazy Lightning pics look awesome.


Where did you see pictures of those strains?


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 10, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> Icmag. That long Bodhi thread. Look near the end of it.





kingzt said:


> Where did you see pictures of those strains?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 10, 2016)

Some are on IG just hashtag the strain. I tell you one thing I'm grabbing 2 of those satsumas.. Pics looks so good..


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 10, 2016)

Is it to early to start planning next years outdoor Bodhi crop ?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 10, 2016)

Ill have two packs in jars hopefully by christmas. Nice presents.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Some are on IG just hashtag the strain. I tell you one thing I'm grabbing 2 of those satsumas.. Pics looks so good..


Still can't recall a grow report of satsuma on RIU.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Still can't recall a grow report of satsuma on RIU.


By researching it, says it's the best orange smoke out..


----------



## kindnug (Aug 10, 2016)

Most satsuma have the oj flavors, some have complex floral flav.
OJ flavors vary tho, some zesty/tangy/sour, others sweet like juice.
1 pack prob isn't enough to find a real keeper, i got lucky tho with 7-8/11 females(~year ago, hard to remember).
Moved on to other stuff now, but I did enjoy them all. 1 yielded 5oz in a 5gal(floral type) which is a pretty nice yield for a 2 1/2-3 ft tall plant


----------



## churtmunk (Aug 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> By researching it, says it's the best orange smoke out..


@Vato_504 you must have forgot about greedlylines orangetree...


----------



## Cezarkush (Aug 10, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> @Vato_504 you must have forgot about greedlylines orangetree...


Hahaha the guy doesn't even smoke just a dude looking to make as much money as possible. Im sure his orange tree packs will be up around doggy's nutts seed prices.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 10, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> @Vato_504 you must have forgot about greedlylines orangetree...


His orange tree is fake. I wouldn't be surprised if he took a pheno of satsuma and renamed it. Just think we all know he's money hungry why he never put out orangetree beans?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 10, 2016)

Can someone help me? Been at this a while and I have yet to understand what separates veg stage from seedling. I've always just counted days from planting sprouted seeds as veg. But what then is seedling stage? Is seedling a subset of vegetative stage?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 10, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Most satsuma have the oj flavors, some have complex floral flav.
> OJ flavors vary tho, some zesty/tangy/sour, others sweet like juice.
> 1 pack prob isn't enough to find a real keeper, i got lucky tho with 7-8/11 females(~year ago, hard to remember).
> Moved on to other stuff now, but I did enjoy them all. 1 yielded 5oz in a 5gal(floral type) which is a pretty nice yield for a 2 1/2-3 ft tall plant


I liked your report back in May. 3 months later:



Amos Otis said:


> Still can't recall a grow report of satsuma on RIU.


weed.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 10, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Can someone help me? Been at this a while and I have yet to understand what separates veg stage from seedling. I've always just counted days from planting sprouted seeds as veg. But what then is seedling stage? Is seedling a subset of vegetative stage?


Seedlings r in veg state. Usually. U can flower from seed. 

I dignify a plant to no longer b a seedling wen it gets a real feeding or a transplant into a pot with strong soil. Wen it can handle food it aint much of a seedling.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Aug 10, 2016)

this is ma bodhi list:
http://rockymountainseedbank.com/collections/bodhi-seeds/products/clusterfunk

http://rockymountainseedbank.com/collections/bodhi-seeds/products/love-triangle

http://rockymountainseedbank.com/collections/bodhi-seeds/products/lotus-larry

http://rockymountainseedbank.com/collections/bodhi-seeds/products/black-lotus

http://rockymountainseedbank.com/collections/bodhi-seeds/products/purple-green-highland-lao

http://rockymountainseedbank.com/collections/bodhi-seeds/products/angelica

http://rockymountainseedbank.com/collections/bodhi-seeds/products/satsuma

http://rockymountainseedbank.com/collections/bodhi-seeds/products/jabbas-stash

http://rockymountainseedbank.com/collections/bodhi-seeds/products/moontang

http://rockymountainseedbank.com/collections/brothers-grimm/products/cinderella-99

http://rockymountainseedbank.com/collections/brothers-grimm/products/apollo-13

http://rockymountainseedbank.com/collections/brothers-grimm/products/rosetta-stone

http://rockymountainseedbank.com/collections/brothers-grimm/products/green-avenger

http://rockymountainseedbank.com/collections/bodhi-seeds/products/space-monkey

http://rockymountainseedbank.com/collections/dynasty-genetics/products/pineapple-fields

http://rockymountainseedbank.com/collections/dynasty-genetics/products/huckleberry-des-tar

http://rockymountainseedbank.com/collections/dynasty-genetics/products/moose-lobsta

http://rockymountainseedbank.com/collections/dynasty-genetics/products/ms-universe-f2

http://rockymountainseedbank.com/collections/dynasty-genetics/products/caramel-og-v2

http://rockymountainseedbank.com/collections/la-plata-labs/products/quin-n-tonic-bx

http://rockymountainseedbank.com/collections/la-plata-labs/products/red-bull

http://rockymountainseedbank.com/collections/nerds-genetics/products/balboa


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 10, 2016)

Whole room left to right 

Day 12 (still early)

5 Denver Diesel
1 MT 
2 Boysenberry HP same pheno
 

MT
 

Bbhp


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 10, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Whole room left to right
> 
> Day 12 (still early)
> 
> ...


Great looking garden brother! Cob on!!!


----------



## Cezarkush (Aug 10, 2016)

Sorry ssdd under hps she is frosting up nice


----------



## Cezarkush (Aug 10, 2016)

doniawon said:


> More cowbell huge yielderView attachment 3750087


Looks yugggee3e


----------



## doniawon (Aug 10, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Looks yugggee3e


Straight beast


----------



## GrayeVOx (Aug 10, 2016)

Chocolate Trip F2 coming up on 8 weeks. This girl was topped and vegged out in a 7 gal bag for a couple weeks before transplant  

#2 the smaller girl transplanted from 1/2 gal bag on day 1 untopped


----------



## strayfox gear (Aug 11, 2016)

Sour Sole said:


> Jeff and the team at GLG are great
> people!! I had the pleasure of metting Jeff last August and he gave me amazing advice that I always keep in mind.
> 
> GLG Rocks!!! GLG and Headiegardens (on IG) are
> ...



right on shoe, thank you for the kind words brother...

you always kick out very nice energy..

as for headiegardens and glg, hands down my favorite....customer service is everything to me..

thanks for pushing super hard on getting Bodhi gear out to the community as well... the knowledge and kindness is overwhelming at times..

new gear heading your way...Ethiopian75 banana-laos / blueberry temple freebies tucked in with every pack..shhh

stay blessed my friend..

*strayfox


nepali og / pinequeen tester*
https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-testers-2016-easy-access-gold-label-thread.906643/


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 11, 2016)

I could care less about strayfox gear. Lots of good shit buried by crap.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 11, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I could care less about strayfox gear. Lots of good shit buried by crap.


What's with the bash of strayfox gear??? Gear just as good as any breeder uses lots of Bodhi gear to breed with and he's a good dude too.


----------



## Sour Sole (Aug 11, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I could care less about strayfox gear. Lots of good shit buried by crap.


So have you grown out his gear? Or are you just trolling? Strange thing to say if you haven't even grown his work. 



akhiymjames said:


> What's with the bash of strayfox gear??? Gear just as good as any breeder uses lots of Bodhi gear to breed with and he's a good dude too.


I absolutely agree. 100%

Seems strange to have someone in a Bodhi thread bash someone who works closely with him. 

Stay blessed my friend, it just means more for the rest of us. 

Sour Sole
"I bounty hunt for Jabba Hutt to finance my 'vette"


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 11, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I could care less about strayfox gear. Lots of good shit buried by crap.


????? More for me!! Thanks! Plenty Summer Grade breeds else where


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 11, 2016)

Sour Sole said:


> So have you grown out his gear? Or are you just trolling? Strange thing to say if you haven't even grown his work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not weird it's a person can't grow genetics more complex ..acts hard but really prob ends up with summer grade all year.? #MembersOnlyGrade maybe


----------



## mendokush (Aug 11, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I could care less about strayfox gear. Lots of good shit buried by crap.


Really???? Such a rude thing to say, considering Stray is a great dude and breeds with a lot of passion and respect. Which is more than I can say for half of these Fly by Night chuckers. Stray is super humble and always gives credit where it is do and did I mention he puts out very solid work.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 11, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Great looking garden brother! Cob on!!!


Those are the baby cobs. Finally have time to finish the big rigs. I'll keep you posted buddy


----------



## Krippled (Aug 11, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Whole room left to right
> 
> Day 12 (still early)
> 
> ...


Has some BoysenberryHp this week, some fire... Smelled like the green hull cracked open on a black walnut..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 11, 2016)

Dream lotus and satsuma currently listed on glg


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 11, 2016)

Speaking of Stray fox gear. I found this one a few days ago and realy peaking my interest. 

Wake of the Dragon
https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/wake-of-the-dragon/923


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 11, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Dream lotus and satsuma currently listed on glg


Good looking fam


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 11, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Good looking fam


Might get the dream lotus... heard it's real close to the bd Santa cruz cut


----------



## COGrown (Aug 11, 2016)

Sky Lotus #1
 
Sky Lotus #2


This is my second go with these ladies. I ran the full pack, and selected these two ladies for vigor, structure, and smell. These are one week after flip.
Monster yields of potent, fragrant buds. Very similar to the Goji, but with a more classic og nose, and better yield. 
Loooong flowering time for them, though, around 12-13 weeks to get the primo harvest. In soil / organics, so probably faster if you do hydro.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 11, 2016)

Anybody use this "root cleaner" 
Its for contoling fungus gnats but shits wicked expensive,

Was wondering if we actually have an end all for those bastards.

We can kill cancer but not fungus gnats


----------



## COGrown (Aug 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody use this "root cleaner"
> Its for contoling fungus gnats but shits wicked expensive,
> 
> Was wondering if we actually have an end all for those bastards.
> ...


How do you grow? If you use organic methods, tag teaming some Gnatrol with some beneficial predatory nematodes will clear that shit right up. Gnatrol needs to be used with distilled or dechlorinated water, but it worked really well for me. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003E77B80/ref=sxts1?ie=UTF8&qid=1470935840&sr=1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 11, 2016)

COGrown said:


> How do you grow? If you use organic methods, tag teaming some Gnatrol with some beneficial predatory nematodes will clear that shit right up. Gnatrol needs to be used with distilled or dechlorinated water, but it worked really well for me.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003E77B80/ref=sxts1?ie=UTF8&qid=1470935840&sr=1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65


Organic soil. They r harder to handle with the extra fungus and oragnic material. 

Thanx, ill look into that.


----------



## COGrown (Aug 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Organic soil. They r harder to handle with the extra fungus and oragnic material.
> 
> Thanx, ill look into that.


Gnatrol is the way to go then. It is OMRI listed and totally benign to plants, you'll just want to use it every watering until you stop seeing gnats, and periodically after that. I also recommend nematodes and some kind of living mulch.


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 11, 2016)

gnatrol is the product to use....also works great in DWC...any grow style that involves a medium


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Organic soil. They r harder to handle with the extra fungus and oragnic material.
> 
> Thanx, ill look into that.


I'm organic too, have had good luck with mosquito dunks.


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks for the gnat info, will have to try some those suggestions.. Used Spinosad in the past, only worked so so.


----------



## indican3 (Aug 11, 2016)

I hate fungus gnats too! My tips:

1. Water less - Top soil needs to dry out every so often to kill larva. Throw some diatomaceous earth on the top also if you have some to allow the topsoil to dry out quicker.
2. Have good drainage, rocks/perlite at the bottom of potted plants. I had gnats breeding using the drainage holes at the bottom, don't give them organic material to feed on there.
3. Buy some Nematoads, products like this may be sold at your Hydroponics store: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Nema-globe-3000-sq-ft-Coverage-Grub-Busters-Natural-Grub-Eliminator-8003002/203148153 . Water the packets and nematoads are slowly released into the soil, feeding on gnat larvae and won't hurt your plant! I'd actually recommend using this as a preventative measure also before gnats even appear if you're growing a seedling in a large 3 gallon + pot.
4. Sand that topsoil. Get some play sand, put a 1/2 inch layer at least on top, the larvae can't escape and become gnats so the cycle should stop. Note sanding the topsoil only works if you have good drainage as mentioned, otherwise your flies will breed below and it's much harder to address. Sand will start to creep down the side walls of the container overtime, your plants roots won't mind but you can always re-pot the plant later. I don't much like the look of sand on the topsoil (it's alright i guess) but it looks _much _better than gnats do.
5. Buy yellow sticky traps: https://www.amazon.com/Safer-Houseplant-Sticky-Stakes-Insect/dp/B000OV8OTY , this will help slow don't the infestation but don't expect it to prevent anything entirely.
6. Water plants at the same time, and divide and conquer i.e put plants in different rooms if you can.
7. Keep a clean grow room, remove excess water, don't mist the room too often either.

People also recommend sprays, burying a potato slice in the ground etc, but the above is usually enough for me.

Remember, the flies don't hurt your plant, their larvae which lays 1000s of eggs that will start eating your plants roots once they run out of food are the real pest.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 11, 2016)

Put a top layer of perlite over the soil and those fuckers were gone in a few days. I think it will be the standard for me moving forward


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 11, 2016)

GLG is almost live fellas some are on the site already


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 11, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> Thanks for the gnat info, will have to try some those suggestions.. Used Spinosad in the past, only worked so so.


Spinosad is great for thrips....didn't seem to affect fungus gnats in my setup... Capt. Jacks Dead bug brew !


----------



## COGrown (Aug 11, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> Thanks for the gnat info, will have to try some those suggestions.. Used Spinosad in the past, only worked so so.


Spinosad is good for thrips, which nothing else seemed to work on. 


GreenTools said:


> Spinosad is great for thrips....didn't seem to affect fungus gnats in my setup... Capt. Jacks Dead bug brew !


Yup


----------



## doniawon (Aug 12, 2016)

More cowbell .. took it early but it'll prolly b just fine.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 12, 2016)

Mosquito Dunks have the same bacteria as gnatrol and are available at most hardware, nurseries, and big box stores. Easier to get for some. Diatomaceous Earth helps on surfaces and on containers between soil and container top. Not saying anything negative about gnatrol.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 12, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Mosquito Dunks have the same bacteria as gnatrol and are available at most hardware, nurseries, and big box stores. Easier to get for some. Diatomaceous Earth helps on surfaces and on containers between soil and container top. Not saying anything negative about gnatrol.


Im using diatomaceous earth on top, will prolly be mixeing it into.the next barch.cuz the season isnt good.

I also use b thurcide bateria, which seems to help.
Do the mosquito dunks help too?

I really just need them under good control. And id rather not use.my last resort. Peroxide wash, which in theory should kill on contact but difuse to water and oxygen.


----------



## Bubbashine (Aug 12, 2016)

Goji OG 12/12 from seed first time running... I only popped 4 beans & got 2 fem!!!


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 12, 2016)

I thought neem oil was a good organic soil drench to use for fungas gnats? @JDGreen you can find neem oil in lots of places with a garden section.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 12, 2016)

Thrips are fucking with my life right now. Im trying a high humidity method I read about before dousing everything in spinosad. Little leaf eating bastards!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 12, 2016)

The dunks and gnatrol use bacteria that feed on fg larvae so either way. They will keep them seriously on the decline as replacing adults are not making it to adult stage. I always have a few around but my area is the most gnat-free in the house. My compost and bog garden have millions as does decaying leaves and such. Harmless out there.


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Im using diatomaceous earth on top, will prolly be mixeing it into.the next barch.cuz the season isnt good.
> 
> I also use b thurcide bateria, which seems to help.
> Do the mosquito dunks help too?
> ...


Dunks definitely help! I crumbled some onto the top layer of medium and they were gone in days. Before the dunks I couldn't take clones because they were so bad. Fyi I was told that home depot would not be carrying the dunks in stores this year but they would have it online. Lowe's still carry's them in stores


----------



## Bubbashine (Aug 12, 2016)

Took a few more images of my Goji some are macro, but they're handheld so not super sharp.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Im using diatomaceous earth on top, will prolly be mixeing it into.the next barch.cuz the season isnt good.
> 
> I also use b thurcide bateria, which seems to help.
> Do the mosquito dunks help too?
> ...


Gnatrol and mosquito dunks are BT, BT works well but takes time to become effective. And as someone stated already distilled or RO only as chlorine will kill the BT.
My favorite product to rid fungus gnats on contact would b a azamax drench. Only draw back would b its antimicrobial and may impact your soil food web.
May need to reinnoculate after the drench.
Would prevent other pest as well as it becomes a systemic antifeedent

I'm anxious to try the top layer of perlite method for fgnat control. Seems like that would increase drainage over time as well.


----------



## COGrown (Aug 12, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Gnatrol and mosquito dunks are BT, BT works well but takes time to become effective. And as someone stated already distilled or RO only as chlorine will kill the BT.
> My favorite product to rid fungus gnats on contact would b a azamax drench. Only draw back would b its antimicrobial and may impact your soil food web.
> May need to reinnoculate after the drench.
> Would prevent other pest as well as it becomes a systemic antifeedent
> ...


Azamax is just made with azadirachtin extracted from neem, so I don't think it would have the fungicidal compounds that are in need oil. It probably wouldn't be great for then, but i don't think it would outright kill the fungal life in the soil the way that a neem drench strong enough to kill gnats would.


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 12, 2016)

My bad. Yes, Spinosad for thrips, not gnats. Anyone got experience using nematodes?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 12, 2016)

If you can't get rid of gnats you should spend more time reading and less time posting... 

Gnat control is growing 101... If you can't even handle gnats, kiss your butt good bye if you get broad mites or root aphids.


----------



## indican3 (Aug 12, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> My bad. Yes, Spinosad for thrips, not gnats. Anyone got experience using nematodes?


Yea, well with this product anyhow: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Nema-globe-3000-sq-ft-Coverage-Grub-Busters-Natural-Grub-Eliminator-8003002/203148153

1 packet is good for a 3+ gallon pot, you water it and let it sit on the topsoil for about 5-7 days while the nematodes get slowly released from the eggs. You'll still see the eggs in the packet after 5-7 days but the 1000s of microscopic nematodes will have escaped by then.

I've also seen videos where nematodes come in the wet sponge that you dunk in water and the water then can then be put into a sprayer that can be sprayed over your garden. The product I linked is more the indoor, houseplant version.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 12, 2016)

Mosquito dunks have always worked like a charm for gnats within 1 or two applications.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 12, 2016)

coolkid02 said:


> If you can't get rid of gnats you should spend more time reading and less time posting...
> 
> Gnat control is growing 101... If you can't even handle gnats, kiss your butt good bye if you get broad mites or root aphids.


Insect control can b narrowed down to a handful of chemicals. Floramite, avid, imid, spinosad would b all anyone ever needed for any issue, throw in eagle 20 for pm n ur bulletproof.
Jd was asking for info on an organic method and a bunch of great answers were givin.
Always good to get insight from others when faced with an issue. No need to b a cock blower.
By the way lets keep it bodhi related.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 12, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> If you can't get rid of gnats you should spend more time reading and less time posting...
> 
> Gnat control is growing 101... If you can't even handle gnats, kiss your butt good bye if you get broad mites or root aphids.


Well thats alittle short sited. Where i live theres a large parts if the year i dont need hardly any bug control, while now if the rain hits hard. And it hit hard and early. The gnats get outta control. Check.out a palo verde plant. Swarms. I rarely have bug issue, this season is alittle rough.

This convo also started becuz i asked abt a product that states it outright kills all gnats and larvae on contact plus safe. And i was checking. 

People graciously offered tons of great grow info and tips...and i think because of that, this counts as reading and posting. Interactive reading

Anyone with grow problems 101 or master welcome to ask, i like many feel that im in between.



UPDATE:gg4xssdd r going great. Pics soon. One stacking well, other lots of sites but less stacking. Smells soo dank sour d with that butter ssdd. Ita amazing how u can smell both the male ansld female there. This may be my new favorite bodhi right here.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 12, 2016)

What do you guys think about this Strawberry Mountain male I found? The shoots are coming off in some weird pairs and some alternating nodes. This is from seed and is 12" from where I topped to soil. Super tight internodal spacing! I've already cut around 8 branches off the bottom half. I haven't even smoked the SM yet but I believe this guy could add some girth to some crosses..


----------



## jtp92 (Aug 12, 2016)

this angelica is going to have some real good spears on her and some places are already getting frost ist only about a week in flower I hope I don't have any mold


----------



## Lucky88 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey guys I posted a couple weeks back about kalifornia from bodhi, I ordered from great lake gentics, and send 100 dollars to them American which is 130 Canadian plus thirty in shipping to get it there to recieve a tee shirt back yes just a tee shirt no seed just a tee shirt just wondering if anyone has been ripped off by this guy who owns great lake genes I was so pumped to finally get some bodhi going and now I'm ready to hop in my car drive over the boarder and hunt this guy down


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2016)

Did customs snag them by chance?....


----------



## hillbill (Aug 12, 2016)

Check package carefully. And again.


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 12, 2016)

Lucky88 said:


> Hey guys I posted a couple weeks back about kalifornia from bodhi, I ordered from great lake gentics, and send 100 dollars to them American which is 130 Canadian plus thirty in shipping to get it there to recieve a tee shirt back yes just a tee shirt no seed just a tee shirt just wondering if anyone has been ripped off by this guy who owns great lake genes I was so pumped to finally get some bodhi going and now I'm ready to hop in my car drive over the boarder and hunt this guy down


Did you look inside the silicon wax holder?


----------



## Lucky88 (Aug 12, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Check package carefully. And again.


Years later drs will that I am "mentally retarded" dragboatjeffy thanks man I vouch for great lakes anyone heard of zero dark thirty ?? Got em for free


----------



## Lucky88 (Aug 12, 2016)

Tell* me*


----------



## kingzt (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey anybody have any experience with the white lotus. I get excited when I see a cross with The White.


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 12, 2016)

Ha ha ! Almost rages because stealth packaging is too stealth.....great work DBJ ! Happy you got your beans as well...I ran kalifornia and was very happy with it....although many people who sampled it said it was too potent. 0 dark 30 is a high cbd ( 30 :1 ) strain.....got some myself x'd to LBL ....haven't run them yet. CHEERS!


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 12, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Hey anybody have any experience with the white lotus. I get excited when I see a cross with The White.


I believe when Red Eyed Genetics first started they used a WL Male quite a bit.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 12, 2016)

Goji OG @10 weeks..been told this is a blockhead leaning pheno, calyx's stacking on calyx's..love it whatever lol


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 12, 2016)

Lucky88 said:


> Tell* me*


Theres a Bad dog genetics thread. Might have some info on the Zero D. From what I remember I it is a high cbd strain.


----------



## GreenSanta (Aug 12, 2016)

for gnats; nematodes
for thrips: cucumeris
for mites; persimllis and californicus , both of these are the ones that seems to do best in my hot (78-85 degrees) and dry environment (40-50%)

If you grow perpetual and want to not have to spray, those 4 beneficial insects are your best friends but you do have to keep re-applying them. If you do cycles where you start over everytime, early application of all 4, once, or twice, should take you to harvest. In my case I get them twice a month, because I keep reintroducing new soil/plants into the grow room.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 12, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Theres a Bad dog genetics thread. Might have some info on the Zero D. From what I remember I it is a high cbd strain.


The ZD30 ,Zero dark 30, is a strain made by Sym.It is La Confidental x Purple Kush (Mota). It won a 2ndplace high CBD award at the 2012 Hash Bash. 

Got that from one of your posts in Bad dog thread..


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 12, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> for gnats; nematodes
> for thrips: cucumeris
> for mites; persimllis and californicus , both of these are the ones that seems to do best in my hot (78-85 degrees) and dry environment (40-50%)
> 
> If you grow perpetual and want to not have to spray, those 4 beneficial insects are your best friends but you do have to keep re-applying them. If you do cycles where you start over everytime, early application of all 4, once, or twice, should take you to harvest. In my case I get them twice a month, because I keep reintroducing new soil/plants into the grow room.


Can you reccomend a place to buy some of those bugs?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

Synergy with catnip and Buddhas Hand with some turmeric and basil


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 12, 2016)

Realy dig your garden man. Looks like you utilize your space well for what you need.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Realy dig your garden man. Looks like you utilize your space well for what you need.


Thanks. I appreciate the kind words. Gets a little crammed in later on but it works well for space I have.

Theres also some more pics on my thread which should be linked in signature.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> for gnats; nematodes
> for thrips: cucumeris
> for mites; persimllis and californicus , both of these are the ones that seems to do best in my hot (78-85 degrees) and dry environment (40-50%)
> 
> If you grow perpetual and want to not have to spray, those 4 beneficial insects are your best friends but you do have to keep re-applying them. If you do cycles where you start over everytime, early application of all 4, once, or twice, should take you to harvest. In my case I get them twice a month, because I keep reintroducing new soil/plants into the grow room.


@Bob Bichen thats some good info there ^


----------



## Crab Pot (Aug 12, 2016)

Pinesoul x Wookie


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 12, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Put a top layer of perlite over the soil and those fuckers were gone in a few days. I think it will be the standard for me moving forward


I don't grow in soil a lot but this is seriously key. Perlite works wonders in preventing most bugs in my experience. This round I got lazy and for the first time ever didn't put a top layer of perlite down...ended up with thrips.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 12, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I don't grow in soil a lot but this is seriously key. Perlite works wonders in preventing most bugs in my experience. This round I got lazy and for the first time ever didn't put a top layer of perlite down...ended up with thrips.


That top layer is magical


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 12, 2016)

Sunshine Daydream...
 

Granola Funk


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Sunshine Daydream...
> View attachment 3756226
> 
> Granola Funk
> ...


Beautiful plants. Looks very clean. Whats the medium under the perlite?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Beautiful plants. Looks very clean. Whats the medium under the perlite?


Happy frog amended with local ewc, dolomite lime, perlite, and humic acid.

I actually usually run hempy buckets 100% perlite and noticed I never had a single bug. Started using perlite as a natural mulch when I did run soil and it seems to keep the bugs away.

edit: and thank you for the kind words buddy!


----------



## GreenSanta (Aug 12, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> Can you reccomend a place to buy some of those bugs?


in Canada, naturalinsectcontrol.ca , Stacey can help you. if you are in the States Im sure a quick google search and you will find a supplier, a lot of organic greenhouse operations use beneficial insects for pest control. I have only ever sprayed habaneros pepper extract for pest and horsetail tea for powdery mildew or lemon juice mixed with water, it was years ago,I have never had to start over, I did have to give up on some plants here and there over the years but since I have started spending more money on beneficial insects, every 2 weeks, the garden is looking so healthy!! I am not saying it is pest free but the weed I smoke is for the most part phenomenal.

dont forget to use worm castings and worms in your pots, its crucial.


----------



## GreenSanta (Aug 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Synergy with catnip and Buddhas Hand with some turmeric and basil
> View attachment 3756039 View attachment 3756040


hey I ve got Tumeric in the veg room too!! you have any info on it? someone gave me some roots from India , I have 3 plants, not sure how they do under 12/12 or 24/7 but I plan to keep them indoor over the winter, harvest them in the Spring, re-plant a couple indoor and try a bunch outside. I read it takes 8 months before you can harvest them but I had mine in pots with flowering pot plants so they did have a slow start.


----------



## DonBrennon (Aug 12, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> for gnats; nematodes
> for thrips: cucumeris
> for mites; persimllis and californicus , both of these are the ones that seems to do best in my hot (78-85 degrees) and dry environment (40-50%)
> 
> If you grow perpetual and want to not have to spray, those 4 beneficial insects are your best friends but you do have to keep re-applying them. If you do cycles where you start over everytime, early application of all 4, once, or twice, should take you to harvest. In my case I get them twice a month, because I keep reintroducing new soil/plants into the grow room.


I've actually found that the Californicus worked better than cucumeris for thrip in my set up. I don't think the cucumeris breed very well in higher temps and never get to the point where they outnumber the thrip. The Californicus were much harder to find and more expensive, but they did get rid of the thrip for that particular run. The bonus is that they're not too fussy, they'll eat mite, thrip and other tiny pest's and can survive in our preferred climate's


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 13, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> hey I ve got Tumeric in the veg room too!! you have any info on it? someone gave me some roots from India , I have 3 plants, not sure how they do under 12/12 or 24/7 but I plan to keep them indoor over the winter, harvest them in the Spring, re-plant a couple indoor and try a bunch outside. I read it takes 8 months before you can harvest them but I had mine in pots with flowering pot plants so they did have a slow start.


They do fine under 12/12. I'm basically 12/12 year round...Let them go 1 season before you harvest any and after that they'll produce a decent amount. There's probably 20 turmeric plants up there. They do well outdoors in the heat


----------



## GreenSanta (Aug 13, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> I've actually found that the Californicus worked better than cucumeris for thrip in my set up. I don't think the cucumeris breed very well in higher temps and never get to the point where they outnumber the thrip. The Californicus were much harder to find and more expensive, but they did get rid of the thrip for that particular run. The bonus is that they're not too fussy, they'll eat mite, thrip and other tiny pest's and can survive in our preferred climate's


Thats why I went with californicus along with persimillis for mites, I have found the persimillis work very well but do need a little help. The reason I went with californicus to help the persimillis was because they also eat thrips. However I had a bad thrips outbreak recently, might have been from some unfinished compost I used as mulch in the grow room. Anyway, I have used the slow release packs of cucumeris (they look like tea bags you can hang on your plants) in the past with outstanding results, very long term!

Because I had a lot of thrips recently I simply ordered adults in a vermiculite or sawdust type of carrier and it seems to have done the trick, right away. I generally only order to prevent spidermites.

With good compost, other pests are not likely to take over.


----------



## Slimjimham (Aug 13, 2016)

Random but what do you guys think about vacuum sealing jars?

Im thinking about getting a foodsaver with the widemouth mason jar attachment. Figure I'll cure them with the boveda 62 packs for about a month then vacuum seal to insure buds stay fresh?

I was sitting on a few jars of gg4 x a11g for a while and the buds lost color a bit and just weren't as good as when fresher. I feel like vacuum sealing them would prevent this?

Anyone doing this and what's the best practice for cure time before the vacuum seal?

Thanks!


----------



## strayfox gear (Aug 13, 2016)

member="VTMi'kmaq, post: 12856941, member: 477341"]I could care less about strayfox gear. Lots of good shit buried by crap.[/QUOTE]

Hey brother, I know it's easy to get lost in text. I'm not to big on confrintation.


If this is about me not responding to your pm last weekend, afgooey startrain crosses are still in testing, I apologize. I'm slowly getting back on the forums again. Messages get buried super fast.

I've been so slammed in moving I can barely come up for air.

If you need a quicker response, I'm on ig or breedbay.

Once things settle down and I'm done moving, I can get ya over some gear to run if that's what your looking for.

Have a great summer.
#circleofblessings

*strayfox*

Tresdawg purple pheno(stray cut)


Blueberry temple


----------



## strayfox gear (Aug 13, 2016)

@JDGreen  tons of good info from these guys.. I was fighting the same issue for months...I've tried everything....it's bad this year due to the dry heat and then short rains we get.

I've noticed gnats are coming in by the loads in fox farm soil and ss4.

Malibu compost was really bad to. Not just in Washington, but in cali, mi, vegas and oregon were complaining..

Bodhi says that Nematode soakes and soil drench with ogbiowar foliar works best for him......most grow stores will have Nematodes in a fridge, ask how long they've been in there for..summer time I'm always iffy...you can order from arbico to..

Nematodes will do some serious damage on soft body creatures..

Once u start, do not go easy on them either. I slam them everyday night before the lights go out...

for the adults..Garden Safe Insecticidal Soap and yellow stickys is what I use if its bad..

for baby larva, they get the soil drench blast of live cold Nematodes and a tsp a gallon of gnatrol..FYI, I use scan mask for primary and live on the sponge for secondary..

Remember, these little garden wreckers will make a plant very weak, which will cause your garden to be weak and bring in more pest.. its known to open doors up for pm and mites... gnats bring it in on they're feet..

Hope this helps some bro.

Stay blessed .

*strayfox*


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 13, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> Random but what do you guys think about vacuum sealing jars?
> 
> Im thinking about getting a foodsaver with the widemouth mason jar attachment. Figure I'll cure them with the boveda 62 packs for about a month then vacuum seal to insure buds stay fresh?
> 
> ...


Long cured buds will lose color. It's the process of the chlorophyll breaking down but maybe a lil too much air got tho them and dried them out?? Shouldnt have to vac seal just to keep buds fresh


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks for all the helpful suggestions on pest control. That's what makes this site awesome, growers helping each other, sharing ideas.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 13, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Sunshine Daydream...
> View attachment 3756226
> 
> Granola Funk
> ...


How you liking the granola funk? Over been eyeing it up for a future purchase... I could imagine some nice colors on it


----------



## Crab Pot (Aug 13, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> Random but what do you guys think about vacuum sealing jars?
> 
> Im thinking about getting a foodsaver with the widemouth mason jar attachment. Figure I'll cure them with the boveda 62 packs for about a month then vacuum seal to insure buds stay fresh?
> 
> ...



I've been practicing what you describe for a several years now. It actually works fantastic by greatly reducing the oxygen in the jars. The flowers I've stored in this matter improve with age. The nose turns to a more exotic aroma. I have have found flowers stored for two plus years in this matter to be superior to the day they went in the jar IMO. We want to keep our flowers from oxidizing as much as possible during storage. Heat, light and oxygen are the biggest oxidizers during storage. Vacuum seal and store in a dark cool place, the cooler the better without freezing.


----------



## Crab Pot (Aug 13, 2016)

Pinesoul X Wookie

@8 weeks 

Thanks Bodhi... I love these plants!


----------



## doniawon (Aug 13, 2016)

That pine soul Wookie looks insane crab pot.

I know I should post n the general gardening section but I value the opinions of u guys here a bit more lol.
I'm having a pretty major issue. Pretty sure it's due to heat n being root bound at this point. I've killed a light over the affected plants and trimmed the light cycle by an hour,for the last two days.
But the problem as u can see, my shade leaves are dying kinda fast n the buds are not ripening at all just keep getting bigger. 
Really frosty  but the buds aren't as dense as usual and nothing but white pistils. 
Is there anything I can do to speed up the finish?on a side note all my bodhi strains did great in the heat this year, jabberwocky was the only problem child! I should have used all bodhi strains lol there are about 6-7 plants doing this. I might b making a shit ton of hash


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> How you looking the granola funk? Over been eyeing it up for a future purchase... I could imagine some nice colors on it


Well unfortunately 3 of 4 beans I popped were males but this girl is special. She loves to be topped and gets bushy when you do like gsc likes. Otherwise I'm hoping it turns out like the pic below..


----------



## Beemo (Aug 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Long cured buds will lose color. It's the process of the chlorophyll breaking down but maybe a lil too much air got tho them and dried them out?? Shouldnt have to vac seal just to keep buds fresh


lately,,, been hearing good things about these.... going to try some out...
http://www.bovedainc.com/solutions/herbal/


----------



## dirtyshawa (Aug 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Im using diatomaceous earth on top, will prolly be mixeing it into.the next barch.cuz the season isnt good.
> 
> I also use b thurcide bateria, which seems to help.
> Do the mosquito dunks help too?
> ...


I never grow without mosquito dunks. I had a fungus gnat problem a several years ago. Someone told me about them online and I've never had a problem since. It's a cost effective solution. Get em!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 13, 2016)

doniawon said:


> That pine soul Wookie looks insane crab pot.
> 
> I know I should post n the general gardening section but I value the opinions of u guys here a bit more lol.
> I'm having a pretty major issue. Pretty sure it's due to heat n being root bound at this point. I've killed a light over the affected plants and trimmed the light cycle by an hour,for the last two days.
> ...


How's your temps? Also how long in flower. I know goji has like 11-12 wk phenos no?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 13, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> How's your temps? Also how long in flower. I know goji has like 11-12 wk phenos no?


It's at about week 9, they are usually finished. Heat is better but still have a few weeks of heat in the forecast. 
This is the first time I've had issues with this strain. It's lucky charms X biodiesel(headband)


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 13, 2016)

Grabbed a new secret jardin and to my surprise the version 3.0 has trellis netting and attachments along with a hang able pocket you can put anywhere in the tent. May have to go back and replace the rest of mine now!


----------



## COGrown (Aug 13, 2016)

doniawon said:


> That pine soul Wookie looks insane crab pot.
> 
> I know I should post n the general gardening section but I value the opinions of u guys here a bit more lol.
> I'm having a pretty major issue. Pretty sure it's due to heat n being root bound at this point. I've killed a light over the affected plants and trimmed the light cycle by an hour,for the last two days.
> ...


Root bound and hungry. The shade leaves are at least partly dying because the mobile nutrients in them are being pulled to sustain any growth, and the plant doesn't have the resources to ripen. All the problems you describe sound like symptoms of root bound plants, and if you have high heat (putting more stress on the roots, as the plant transpires water faster) then I'm sure they are your culprits. 

As far as finishing them goes, I think your best bet at this point would be to either just pull them, or throw them in a dark closet for a couple days and then cut them down, but probably just hash material....


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 13, 2016)

doniawon said:


> It's at about week 9, they are usually finished. Heat is better but still have a few weeks of heat in the forecast.
> This is the first time I've had issues with this strain. It's lucky charms X biodiesel(headband)


I think that at 85F the plants start going dormant and you can get a little higher with CO2. Are you getting that hot?

I am currently trying to go the "Bigger pot, smaller plant" route. I had similar problems when I was trying to grow trees out of a 5gal. I am now trying to grow shorter plants with bigger roots! If you have the means to compost, you should give it a shot! I just harvested my first batch with compost and even my wife was excited, she was talking about buying a dishwasher and a A/C for her car and then pay off some bills. It was nice man, we still have some left too. Big difference from mixing 1/3's of everything!

8gallon square pots, nice!!! I saw that someone else had these also...





https://www.sunlightsupply.com/shop/bycategory/pots-containers/black-square-pots


----------



## Slimjimham (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks for the input vacuum sealing jars. Anyone else done this? What's you're experience with it?

Thanks!

I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger but don't see me using it for much other than sealing jars so don't want to have something sitting on the shelf if im not going to use it.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 13, 2016)

pull them, or throw them in a dark closet for a couple days and then cut them down, but probably just hash material....[/QUOTE]
. Shit, I feel like I'm talking to myself here. Your answers are spot on imo.
I thought salt build up 3 days ago n I have been giving them water roots excell and floralicious plus to flush n heal root zone. I'm gonna try a low feed of straight pk n hope to hell they ripen a bit more, I really hate making hash these days. 
Scoped them trichs are clear n bottom growth is healthy. I'll clean out the dead shit, try n feed them, smoke a bowl n chill the fuck out.
Thanks for the help.


MustangStudFarm said:


> I think that at 85F the plants start going dormant and you can get a little higher with CO2. Are you getting that hot?
> 
> I am currently trying to go the "Bigger pot, smaller plant" route. I had similar problems when I was trying to grow trees out of a 5gal. I am now trying to grow shorter plants with bigger roots! If you have the means to compost, you should give it a shot! I just harvested my first batch with compost and even my wife was excited, she was talking about buying a dishwasher and a A/C for her car and then pay off some bills. It was nice man, we still have some left too. Big difference from mixing 1/3's of everything!
> 
> ...


i agree with u too mustang.I'm n 2 gallon pots. I'm gonna prolly go to 3 gals next summer for a cooler root zone temp. Coco is a hydro medium so you can get away with smaller pots. But in composted soil those 8 gallon squares n some short bushes will b perfect.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody use this "root cleaner"
> Its for contoling fungus gnats but shits wicked expensive,
> 
> Was wondering if we actually have an end all for those bastards.
> ...


alsystin works well indoors and outdoors, can be mixed at double recommended dosage with no negative effect on plants for termite control too


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 13, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I have been giving them water roots excell and floralicious plus


Sorry, I thought that I saw you in the "organic" section before! It looked like you were doing soil, so it was hard to tell.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 13, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Sorry, I thought that I saw you in the "organic" section before! It looked like you were doing soil, so it was hard to tell.


I have a few in 5 gals of ff soil. I'm looking into full organics as well. Gonna start flowering these gdp tonight . Gonna make room for testers! 
Wish I could grow my plants with grass clippings like ur doin mustang I'm just not there yet. Still learning


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 13, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> Thanks for the input vacuum sealing jars. Anyone else done this? What's you're experience with it?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger but don't see me using it for much other than sealing jars so don't want to have something sitting on the shelf if im not going to use it.


 If you do any or plan on doing any gardening than one will come in very handy.


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 13, 2016)

@doniawon you always have such beautiful plants. I was wondering tho, have you had any issues using the orange home depot buckets? I've grown veggies in five gallon buckets that had been previously used to store pickles or paint and didn't have any issues. This year I ran out of buckets and purchased new orange home depot buckets and everything planted in them was stunted and ended up dying. I washed the buckets out first so they shouldn't have been contaminated. then i wondered if maybe the orange bucket heated up too much in the sun, but I've used gray buckets without having that issue. Just wondering if you noticed anything like that. Thanks for reading. And thanks for teaching me something also. My next to last grow showed the same signs as you have and I went crazy trying to figure it out. I was able to finish them but never figured out the problem


----------



## doniawon (Aug 13, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @doniawon you always have such beautiful plants. I was wondering tho, have you had any issues using the orange home depot buckets? I've grown veggies in five gallon buckets that had been previously used to store pickles or paint and didn't have any issues. This year I ran out of buckets and purchased new orange home depot buckets and everything planted in them was stunted and ended up dying. I washed the buckets out first so they shouldn't have been contaminated. then i wondered if maybe the orange bucket heated up too much in the sun, but I've used gray buckets without having that issue. Just wondering if you noticed anything like that. Thanks for reading. And thanks for teaching me something also. My next to last grow showed the same signs as you have and I went crazy trying to figure it out. I was able to finish them but never figured out the problem


Thank u shyguru, always happy to share ideas.
I saw a thread awhile ago with mixed reviews for the homer buckets.
They aren't ideal, I would rather have a stout nursery pot or fabric pots are prolly best but a lot of folk use them without any issues.
I can only recommend filling them 2/3 full and lots of drainage holes.
Also make sure to pot up.
Growing from seed in a 5 gallon bucket could cause a lot of issues.

Physan 20 is great for washing buckets and pots out before planting.


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 13, 2016)

@doniawon ok thank you for the tips. They were veggie starter plants and only the HD buckets were affected, none of the white or gray buckets had any issues. Same soil, same drain hole setup, even some of the plants were the same variety as others that have flourished. I gotta think I got a really bad batch of buckets and whatever was in them maybe didn't wash out. Thanks again for your input and happy growing!


----------



## doniawon (Aug 13, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @doniawon ok thank you for the tips. They were veggie starter plants and only the HD buckets were affected, none of the white or gray buckets had any issues. Same soil, same drain hole setup, even some of the plants were the same variety as others that have flourished. I gotta think I got a really bad batch of buckets and whatever was in them maybe didn't wash out. Thanks again for your input and happy growing!


Shit, I might b switching pots then just n case. I did some blue dreams last year In them homers n they were gigantic. Bodhis bluehashplant is much better smoke if anyone love blue dream


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 14, 2016)

Jungle spice. Smells kinda like rosemary and peppermint to me. But I might be trippin since I used a product containing oils to deter fg. Nobody else gets those smells from it.


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 14, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Im using diatomaceous earth on top, will prolly be mixeing it into.the next barch.cuz the season isnt good.
> 
> I also use b thurcide bateria, which seems to help.
> Do the mosquito dunks help too?
> ...


Dont use peroxide lil bro. Especially in organic soil. It wont kill the gnats but it will wreak havoc on your micro herd. 

I used to use it in my hydro rdwc res and still had fungus gnats


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 14, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @doniawon ok thank you for the tips. They were veggie starter plants and only the HD buckets were affected, none of the white or gray buckets had any issues. Same soil, same drain hole setup, even some of the plants were the same variety as others that have flourished. I gotta think I got a really bad batch of buckets and whatever was in them maybe didn't wash out. Thanks again for your input and happy growing!


Those Orange HD buckets (and most colored buckets) have BPA in them, which has been linked to numerous negative effects like cancer, low sperm count etc.
On the contrary, BPA has actually shown to have positive growth effects on plants...weird huh. I still try not to use them if possible, the white food grade ones at home depot are only a buck or two more.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 14, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3756741
> I have a few in 5 gals of ff soil. I'm looking into full organics as well. Gonna start flowering these gdp tonight . Gonna make room for testers!
> Wish I could grow my plants with grass clippings like ur doin mustang I'm just not there yet. Still learning


Yea fall testers will be around soon i bet idk if imma grab any this time. Depends on the male i guess. Hes been dropping some real goodies i should prolly get through


----------



## doniawon (Aug 14, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yea fall testers will be around soon i bet idk if imma grab any this time. Depends on the male i guess. Hes been dropping some real goodies i should prolly get through


Fall testers would b lovely, I'm still waiting for ssdd testers but I think I might have waited too long, they gotta b super busy. 
Demand Is high. Seems a bit stressful. 
Got Wookie mm mc mt bhp all vegging for next run..


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 14, 2016)

RIP Snow Lotus


----------



## Cezarkush (Aug 14, 2016)

Love getting on the thread with a bunch of new posts to read. Ya all kick ass. Not sure if it would work never had gnats myself but what about a neem seed cake top dress like a lot of the living soil growers are rocking these days.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 14, 2016)

Pollinating the bbhp and Mt with male MT. Pics to come


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 14, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Fall testers would b lovely, I'm still waiting for ssdd testers but I think I might have waited too long, they gotta b super busy.
> Demand Is high. Seems a bit stressful.
> Got Wookie mm mc mt bhp all vegging for next run..


I haven't seen many threads for the ssdd male. So.im suspicious that the fall will contain some ssdd male xs...but hes gor so.many males now with the new seed brands. I even saw a blood orange male on ig.


----------



## Cezarkush (Aug 14, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I haven't seen many threads for the ssdd male. So.im suspicious that the fall will contain some ssdd male xs...but hes gor so.many males now with the new seed brands. I even saw a blood orange male on ig.


That male looked amazing.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 14, 2016)

MT pollen
 
BBHP polinated
  

MT female polinated
 

Whole room


----------



## GreenSanta (Aug 14, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> RIP Snow Lotus


??


----------



## doniawon (Aug 14, 2016)

Cowbell


----------



## Slimjimham (Aug 15, 2016)

Let me clog up the thread one more time...

I just pulled the trigger on the vacuum sealer and widemouth jar attachment.

I'm assuming I should take out the boveda 62 packs once desired moisture is achieved through curing, right?

I've seen peeps and marshmallows get large in these things, wouldn't want the water in the boveda pack coming out.

What do you think, boveda pack in or out for vacuum sealing?... Anyone tried to with them?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> Let me clog up the thread one more time...
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on the vacuum sealer and widemouth jar attachment.
> 
> ...


Boveda pacs stay in after your desired dryness obtained


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)

I dunno why you need to vac seal jars but thats just me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)

Boveda packs maintain humidity but if you are vac sealing with no air then why would you need a controller (ie boveda pack). Boveda pack in a tightly screwed lidded jar is sufficient


----------



## greencropper (Aug 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Boveda packs maintain humidity but if you are vac sealing with no air then why would you need a controller (ie boveda pack). Boveda pack in a tightly screwed lidded jar is sufficient


ive never used the boveda packs, looks interesting, which percentage boveda pack do you find best?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ive never used the boveda packs, looks interesting, which percentage boveda pack do you find best?


62 works for me, but some say thats too moist. 59 is also available I think.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 62 works for me, but some say thats too moist. 59 is also available I think.


thanks bro


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 15, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> ??


Snow lotus mom was lost and now he will let the snow lotus male go. @plantmoreseeds on IG


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 15, 2016)

That's sad if it's true.


----------



## COGrown (Aug 15, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Snow lotus mom was lost and now he will let the snow lotus male go. @plantmoreseeds on IG





Lex Talioniss said:


> That's sad if it's true.


It's true, but we will probably see at least one more big snow lotus drop. Bigger and better things, though. B will continue to use the genetics, he's been testing multiple SL hybrid males, if I recall properly. Loss is a part of progress, yah?


----------



## mendokush (Aug 15, 2016)

B man made f2's of Snow Lotus as well, so she will be around for yrs to come. I'm sure he will revisit it down the road at some point.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 15, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> That's sad if it's true.


Yea its definitely true. Rumored on the adam dunn showed.....confirmed by.Bodhi himself on IG. Hes moving to greener pastures....but no.worries like.i said hes got a ton of males hes digging through. U can see some on his ig page. Hes obviously swamped. I belive he said hes got over 300 strains. But that will have to b backed up.

Theres still quite abit of snow lotus out there and im sure his fridge is stocked....i mean look how long appys been around even after his loss


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh and dirty hippy is alive and well


----------



## littlegiant (Aug 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 62 works for me, but some say thats too moist. 59 is also available I think.


I did a search on the Boveda packs,and Amazon has them but only goes down to 62%. I did find packs called Integra Boost which go down to 55%.
Too humid here for a good cure so I pulled the plug and bought a 17 ltr Cvault container for curing. Getting tired of all the jars. Anyone have a Cvault container?
I hope that I can get consistent cures with this thing. I will try it on my Dank Sinatra coming up!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)

http://www.bovedainc.com/store/general/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)

Yeah I dont see 55, 49% is the next lvl down


----------



## littlegiant (Aug 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I dont see 55, 49% is the next lvl down


Think im just gonna go with the 62%. Think it will work just fine. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 15, 2016)

Cloth pots and pyrethrin for fg. They can't enter the bottom like plastic pots. So just treating the top of the soil helps. Fg seems like something you just have to deal with forever once you got em. Small nuisance.


----------



## kona gold (Aug 15, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3757727 Cowbell


Looks like a hash plant leaner!
Very nice!!


----------



## kona gold (Aug 15, 2016)

COGrown said:


> It's true, but we will probably see at least one more big snow lotus drop. Bigger and better things, though. B will continue to use the genetics, he's been testing multiple SL hybrid males, if I recall properly. Loss is a part of progress, yah?


I'm one of the non-bummed i guess.
Never really like the snow lotus


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> I did a search on the Boveda packs,and Amazon has them but only goes down to 62%. I did find packs called Integra Boost which go down to 55%.
> Too humid here for a good cure so I pulled the plug and bought a 17 ltr Cvault container for curing. Getting tired of all the jars. Anyone have a Cvault container?
> I hope that I can get consistent cures with this thing. I will try it on my Dank Sinatra coming up!


Yup,love them things..


----------



## blackforest (Aug 15, 2016)

My second round with 'the fuzz' this time I got at least 1 female for sure. Last go round they were all males. Should be fun!


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 15, 2016)

blackforest said:


> My second round with 'the fuzz' this time I got at least 1 female for sure. Last go round they were all males. Should be fun!


So wat ur saying is theres a fuzz pack with all females?


----------



## blackforest (Aug 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> So wat ur saying is theres a fuzz pack with all females?


I know, lucky bastard!


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 15, 2016)

Anybody got the glg freebs list. Cant seem to find it. Bodhi freevies of course


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody got the glg freebs list. Cant seem to find it. Bodhi freevies of course


Here is the currant list of Bodhi Freebies for orders made after Augest 12th

Oroblanco (The White x Wookie 15)

Wookie 41 x Sunshine Daydream

Hindu Hash Plant (LA Hindu x 88g13H/P) (love gift)

Lando's Stash (pure kush Suge xSnow Lotus)

Silver Lotus (SSH x Snow Lotus)

Elfinstone (Sweet Skunk x Appalachia)

Prayer Tower (Lemon Thai x (Appalachia)

Prayer Tower (Indica)

Barefoot Doctor CBD rich (Harlequin x SSDD)

Bingo Pajana (Kurda x Appalachia)

Cobra Lips (chem 3 x appalachia) 

Buddha’s hand (*lemon thai (indy & sat) x snow lotus)*

*The Fuzz (CHEM 91 JB x *Appalachia)

Wolf Pack (Giesel X Appalachia)
Legend OG x Snow Lotus 
Love Triangle (Triangle Kush x Snow Lotus)
Jungle Spice (congo (pine) x 88g13hp
Purple Urkle x Snow lotus ( THIS STRAIN IS OUT DOOR ONLY) 
Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow Lotus)
Pink Lotus (outdoor freebie) - Pink Panther x Snow Lotus
RM Nigerian x Afghani F2
Snow Temple ( Temple X Snow Lotus)
Dragon Fruit (oldsog ssh x Snow Lotus)
Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)
TT NL#6 x Appalachia

PLEASE GIVE A ALTERNATIVE PICK FOR YOUR FREEBIE


----------



## Crab Pot (Aug 15, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Here is the currant list of Bodhi Freebies for orders made after Augest 12th
> 
> Oroblanco (The White x Wookie 15)
> 
> ...


That is an impressive list!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 15, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Here is the currant list of Bodhi Freebies for orders made after Augest 12th
> 
> Oroblanco (The White x Wookie 15)
> 
> ...


I'm bummed these freebies were available a few days ago when I placed my order .. Ugh


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 15, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm bummed these freebies were available a few days ago when I placed my order .. Ugh


You can email him and ask if you can change your choice.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 15, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> You can email him and ask if you can change your choice.


Too late


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 15, 2016)

Thats the biggest freebie list ive ever seen.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 15, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Here is the currant list of Bodhi Freebies for orders made after Augest 12th
> 
> Oroblanco (The White x Wookie 15)
> 
> ...


OROBLANCO!!!!!
I named and tested that! Im so happy he liked the name. 

I like the strain and i know theres something good in there. Amd yes a few phenos do taste like sweet oroblanco grapefruit.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> OROBLANCO!!!!!
> I named and tested that! Im so happy he liked the name.
> 
> I like the strain and i know theres something good in there. Amd yes a few phenos do taste like sweet oroblanco grapefruit.


And i got some clones going, one that smells like marshmallow. Will have pics of them up in abt 2-3wks.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> OROBLANCO!!!!!
> I named and tested that! Im so happy he liked the name.
> 
> I like the strain and i know theres something good in there. Amd yes a few phenos do taste like sweet oroblanco grapefruit.


Story behind the name?


----------



## KushyMcKush (Aug 16, 2016)

Need some help deciding on which wookie cross to get! Ive narrowed it down to Granola Funk (gsc x wookie15), Space Monkey (gg4 x wookie 15), or a new drop that looks delicious, Cocoon (loompa headband x wookie 15). Ive had and love headband, ive had cookies but heard it yields small, never had gg4. Im not too concerned about yield, mostly flavor/smell, and quality. Im kind of leaning towards the headbad x wookie, but such a tough decision. The other one Im getting is ssdd plus one from the freebie list.


----------



## Bubbashine (Aug 16, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Need some help deciding on which wookie cross to get! Ive narrowed it down to Granola Funk (gsc x wookie15), Space Monkey (gg4 x wookie 15), or a new drop that looks delicious, Cocoon (loompa headband x wookie 15). Ive had and love headband, ive had cookies but heard it yields small, never had gg4. Im not too concerned about yield, mostly flavor/smell, and quality. Im kind of leaning towards the headbad x wookie, but such a tough decision. The other one Im getting is ssdd plus one from the freebie list.


I'd pick Space Monkey just because I've also never had GG4 & SSDD is some of the best herb ever!!! Do you not get buy one get one free on every pack with no limit on how many packs you buy at GLG? or was that a big promo & now it's buy 2 get 1 free, either way any free Bodhi is a blessing!!!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 16, 2016)

Got these the other day.. I started on the Hollyweed.




Gogi OG last run..


----------



## KushyMcKush (Aug 16, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> I'd pick Space Monkey just because I've also never had GG4 & SSDD is some of the best herb ever!!! Do you not get buy one get one free on every pack with no limit on how many packs you buy at GLG? or was that a big promo & now it's buy 2 get 1 free, either way any free Bodhi is a blessing!!!


Every pic ive seen of ssdd looks fantastic. Its buy 2 get one free now. I think that was just a temporary promo. They always do buy 2 get one free on Bodhi. Its so hard to choose!!! I love headband but the gg4 looks super good too. On their freebie list they also have snow wookie (the white x wookie15 and a ssdd x wookie15.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Aug 16, 2016)

That Gogi looks dank af. That was one of the original strains that I wanted from him but once I started looking at more of his stuff I just couldn't pass up ssdd and all the wookies look amazing. I wish they had gogi on the freebie list.m or Id get it for sure. Im sure Ill run it someday though. They do have Love Triangle freebie which looks amazing too. Ahh so many choices!


----------



## KushyMcKush (Aug 16, 2016)

Oh btw have you guys seen this Bodhi strain guide over at icmag? Ive been looking through this all week. 

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432&page=16


----------



## Bubbashine (Aug 16, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Oh btw have you guys seen this Bodhi strain guide over at icmag? Ive been looking through this all week.
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432&page=16


Yes I've looked through this many of times!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 16, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Oh btw have you guys seen this Bodhi strain guide over at icmag? Ive been looking through this all week.
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432&page=16


Don't forget this one
https://www.instagram.com/bodhiguide/


----------



## numberfour (Aug 16, 2016)

Tree of Life #1 @ 11 wks

Spicy diesel / fuel smell, densest buds I've come across in a long time, like squeezing rocks lol. Normal stretch. Out of the two phenos I'll be keeping this one. Nice work Bodhi.

Excuse the terrible state the plant is in, 1st time flowering in summer in this house and my extraction hasn't cut it, they're also in UK 3.5lts pots 0.9 US gallon which is too small for this strain.
 

The other Tree Of Life I have is sat dom, stretched 4-5 times from flip, similar smells but has been throwing nanners and seeded up in the past two weeks. Get this run harvested then on to the Fat Cherry x SSDD testers which are stinking the veg tent out.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Aug 16, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Yes I've looked through this many of times!





greendiamond9 said:


> Don't forget this one
> https://www.instagram.com/bodhiguide/


Yea, Ive also been looking at that! Man that guy grows some beautiful plants doesn't he?


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 16, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Story behind the name?


Not much of a story. Im a tester for bodhi and am always up for some helpful reporting to the b.man.

I got the white x wookie15 in an attempt to get a recreated lucky charms, which i think was everyone's hope. 

I got them to about 6 weeks cuz they r kinda shy to pump up. One, themarshmellow one, went over 9wks. I took to 10 but was prolly alittle much. 

Most smelled sour, but as noted in my breedbay test report, it wasnt really a true grapefruit it was like a sweet grapefruit. And if anyone has had an Oroblanco grapefruit they r the white swert grapefruit cousin.
Seemed like the righy fit for at least half the phenos. Big round stacking hairy light colored sour sweet citrus. 

I noticed bodhi commented and seemed to like the oroblanco flavor and aroma description. And said wpuld prolly b a good freebie. I agreed all were solid, just kinda shy. No a trace of hermie issue. Strong and good yielders. And u wouldnt see that from the white.

Its not a bad freebie if u like grapefiut idda paid forit. But im not into natural citrus i guess...but i love lemon.hmmm...idk.ppl liked it aloy. I.had one guy say its his second fav hes ever got.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 16, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Yea, Ive also been looking at that! Man that guy grows some beautiful plants doesn't he?


Almost 100% of bodhiguides posts r reposts.

However i believe Cannavore runs that page amd he does grow some beautiful plants


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 16, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> I'd pick Space Monkey just because I've also never had GG4 & SSDD is some of the best herb ever!!! Do you not get buy one get one free on every pack with no limit on how many packs you buy at GLG? or was that a big promo & now it's buy 2 get 1 free, either way any free Bodhi is a blessing!!!


I have the gg4xssdd tester and if they dont get released ill eat.my hat. 

These are at week 4 but r the best plants ive grown from bodhi despite the 2 weirdos that died and the high male.rate. these girls stink.. 
If uve had gg4 and ssdd separate, u can smell both in it. Its amazing. Its like the smells alternate between the sour d musky gg4. And the buttery blueberry ssdd.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Aug 16, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Almost 100% of bodhiguides posts r reposts.
> 
> However i believe Cannavore runs that page amd he does grow some beautiful plants


I believe it is cannavore who runs both. Both him and who dat is grow some great looking stuff. A lot of them are grown by green dot as well. Either way they all look dank af.
Ive been emailing dragboat at glg and hes kind of got me sold on the granola funk. It probably wont be quite the yielder as the other two but it just looks so tastey idk if I can pass it up. Gsc may be considered a flavor of the month strain by a lot of people, but damn is it some tastey shit and those rock hard nugs are a joy to play with.

That gg#4 x ssdd sounds damn good. Ill have to get my gands on some gg4 to see what all the fuss is about. Ill see if my dispensary has some... I just hate paying those insane prices when I can get perfectly decent (although usually nameless) stuff for 1/4 of the price. They did have it a few months ago on thier menu but they were all out.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 16, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Not much of a story. Im a tester for bodhi and am always up for some helpful reporting to the b.man.
> 
> I got the white x wookie15 in an attempt to get a recreated lucky charms, which i think was everyone's hope.
> 
> ...


Makes sense I've never heard of Oroblanco grapefruit only pink and the regular kind.
Maybe because I don't like grapefruit. LOL


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm kind of confused. It's probably a typo or some shit but is snow wookie and oroblanco the same strain or are the parents reversed? On page 1319 oroblanco and snow wookie are said to have the same parents so just want to clarify it.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 16, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> I'm kind of confused. It's probably a typo or some shit but is snow wookie and oroblanco the same strain or are the parents reversed? On page 1319 oroblanco and snow wookie are said to have the same parents so just want to clarify it.


It's Oroblanco, not sure why Snow Wookie was said.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Aug 16, 2016)

Ok so I ordered Granola Funk and SSDD. Now to pick my freebie. What do you guys think? Im kind of leaning towards love triangle, but if anyone has recommendations Im all ears. Anything that you have tried/grown that stood out from this list?

Oroblanco (The White x Wookie 15)
Wookie 41 x Sunshine Daydream
Hindu Hash Plant (LA Hindu x 88g13H/P) (love gift)
Lando's Stash (pure kush Suge xSnow Lotus)
Silver Lotus (SSH x Snow Lotus)
Elfinstone (Sweet Skunk x Appalachia)
Prayer Tower (Lemon Thai x (Appalachia)
Prayer Tower (Indica)
Barefoot Doctor CBD rich (Harlequin x SSDD)
Bingo Pajana (Kurda x Appalachia)
Cobra Lips (chem 3 x appalachia) 
Buddha’s hand (*lemon thai (indy & sat) x snow lotus)
The Fuzz (CHEM 91 JB x *Appalachia)
Wolf Pack (Giesel X Appalachia)
Legend OG x Snow Lotus 
Love Triangle (Triangle Kush x Snow Lotus)
Jungle Spice (congo (pine) x 88g13hp
Purple Urkle x Snow lotus ( THIS STRAIN IS OUT DOOR ONLY) 
Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow Lotus)
Pink Lotus (outdoor freebie) - Pink Panther x Snow Lotus
RM Nigerian x Afghani F2
Snow Temple ( Temple X Snow Lotus)
Dragon Fruit (oldsog ssh x Snow Lotus)
Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)
TT NL#6 x Appalachia


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 16, 2016)

Looking to join in on the Bodhi party. Got 6 Love Triangle in veg, started July 5. Hope to put into tent in a couple of weeks. They're just sitting outside right now. Crappy weather ( stormy, cloudy almost everyday), getting about 14.5 hours of sun, way up 52 latitude.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 16, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Every pic ive seen of ssdd looks fantastic. Its buy 2 get one free now. I think that was just a temporary promo. They always do buy 2 get one free on Bodhi. Its so hard to choose!!! I love headband but the gg4 looks super good too. On their freebie list they also have snow wookie (the white x wookie15 and a ssdd x wookie15.


The ssdd x wookie15 is not the wookie x ssdd.

I tested the ssdd x wookie15 and i dont belive it was released. Only @FlakeyFoont and myslef r the only ones to test it to my knowledge but thats limited and im sure bodhi has a few packs left...but i believe he lost the mom to.remake it

I also.gave a cpl.cuts of two phenos to @apbx720


----------



## KushyMcKush (Aug 16, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> The ssdd x wookie15 is not the wookie x ssdd.
> 
> I tested the ssdd x wookie15 and i dont belive it was released. Only @FlakeyFoont and myslef r the only ones to test it to my knowledge but thats limited and im sure bodhi has a few packs left...but i believe he lost the mom to.remake it
> 
> I also.gave a cpl.cuts of two phenos to @apbx720


Im sorry, I saw it on the freebie list as I was skimming through. Its actually wookie41 x ssdd. I didn't look at it again before I wrote that my mistake.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 16, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Im sorry, I saw it on the freebie list as I was skimming through. Its actually wookie41 x ssdd. I didn't look at it again before I wrote that my mistake.


Oh noy a problem at all. Just wanted to clarify that those r different. But the ssddxwookie likely wont b released.
The wookie41(big fusion)xssdd i think could b pretty nice.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Aug 16, 2016)

Im actually think Im gonna try out Prayer Tower as my freebie. The lemon thai x appy cross. Everything Ive seen so far says its very frosty and tasted great, huge yielder, and most importantly a good clean daytime smoke thats good for depression/anxiety which I like the siunds of. Ive been wanting to find a nice sativa dom hybrid that finishes quickly and does well indoors, thats not too streatchy, and this looks like it checks all the boxes. I have enough indicas.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 16, 2016)

Anybody run the bingo pajama yet? Havent seen any.pics i dont think and im very interested in it.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 16, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> The ssdd x wookie15 is not the wookie x ssdd.
> 
> I tested the ssdd x wookie15 and i dont belive it was released. Only @FlakeyFoont and myslef r the only ones to test it to my knowledge but thats limited and im sure bodhi has a few packs left...but i believe he lost the mom to.remake it
> 
> I also.gave a cpl.cuts of two phenos to @apbx720


Yep, Mrs B said they lost the mom to the ssdd x wookie15, and packs are limited... so I guess it'll be a freebie until they're gone.

She sent a pack of the Wookie 41 x SSDD, but I haven't popped any. She also sent a pack of SSDD x Wookie 7 that's limited, too! I'm not really sure which one I tested, but I got one nice keeper, LOL!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 16, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody run the bingo pajama yet? Havent seen any.pics i dont think and im very interested in it.


@bmgnoot has one going looks nice


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 16, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> @bmgnoot has one going looks nice


Cool, wheres it posted


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 17, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Cool, wheres it posted


Several posts down he has one @ about 5 weeks 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/gnoot-the-gnomes-organic-garden-diy-cobs.892966/page-8


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2016)

My mystery og, wookie, and pura vida lol.
Lots of heat in these. Can't wait yo post a before n after w this pick.
Ty ak for the cut of pv


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2016)

My beautiful mountain temple! my dumbass didn't take clones, but one more reason to order more beans.


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 17, 2016)

bingo pajama..super dense frosty nugs. piney fuel smelling


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 17, 2016)

doniawon said:


> My mystery og, wookie, and pura vida lol.
> Lots of heat in these. Can't wait yo post a before n after w this pick.
> Ty ak for the cut of pvView attachment 3759649


Is that wookie the gsc x white


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Is that wookie the gsc x white


I really hope so.
Clone from a friend. 
If its lavrnder x appy that would awesome but gsc x white sounds unbelievable


----------



## CoralMafia (Aug 17, 2016)

6 Mothers Milk and 6 Solo Stash, man they looking pretty.


----------



## CoralMafia (Aug 17, 2016)

About 17 days into flower


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2016)

Here is the mom jd. Doubt u can tell, but maybe?
Ill have one in bloom by the 21st.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 17, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I really hope so.
> Clone from a friend.
> If its lavrnder x appy that would awesome but gsc x white sounds unbelievable


Ive seen some pics on ig...looks great heavy gsc looks like platinum gsc imo cuz the deep purp bud heavy sugar leaf frost. Very nice if its the gscwhite


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 17, 2016)

This all Bodhi run is making me question why i ever started using other gear. 

shits lookin proper.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 17, 2016)

Anybody got info on the LA Hindu mom.


(I kno i asked on breedbay, but didnt remember if i asked here or not)
@COGrown @Bob Zmuda @calicat @strayfox gear


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 17, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> What do you guys think about this Strawberry Mountain male I found? The shoots are coming off in some weird pairs and some alternating nodes. This is from seed and is 12" from where I topped to soil. Super tight internodal spacing! I've already cut around 8 branches off the bottom half. I haven't even smoked the SM yet but I believe this guy could add some girth to some crosses..View attachment 3755738 View attachment 3755739


That's a good looking male. Any stem rub smell? Youll really know more if you want to use it after it shows stacking/flower structure. But definitely a contender at this point. Great nodal structure for a dude. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 17, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody got info on the LA Hindu mom.
> 
> 
> (I kno i asked on breedbay, but didnt remember if i asked here or not)
> @COGrown @Bob Zmuda @calicat @strayfox gear


Don't quote me on this. But if I remember correctly it was an early 90's Hindu Kush plant that was floating around LA area. Roast coffee pine kush. 

I did have some LA Hindu X stardawg smoke from a buddy that tested for B. It was incredible. Not sure why it was never released but I suspect it may have been due to the stardawg male and jj coming back
On the scene. 

Either way I think it's probably gonna be nice.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 17, 2016)

• *Old School Hindu Kush* (LA Hindu Kush cut x '80s Hindu Kush)
--
the third installment into the back to the future projects... the old sensi LA hindu cut gets loved up by my 80's era hindu kush male. the LA hindu is an absolutlety huge tower making long flowering ?(10-11 weeks) oldschool hindu kush, baseball bats of musky fruity floral goodness, and a warm, social, stone to the bone high. the male is a 14th generation hindu kush line kept pure and safe by an old mountain hippy from the great white north..


----------



## KushyMcKush (Aug 18, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> This all Bodhi run is making me question why i ever started using other gear.
> 
> shits lookin proper.


Last week I germed 10 RD 501st og... 8/10 popped, 2 never broke ground, 1 is a runt at half the size of the others. Got some ssdd and granola funk on the way. Im thinking of just chopping all but maybe 3-4 of the 501st's and just germing 3-4 of each bodhi. So far this isn't making me too confident in their quality and idk if I want to waste the time and nutes bringing them to flower.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> 6 Mothers Milk and 6 Solo Stash, man they looking pretty.View attachment 3759951


Killer setup with the cobs fam..


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 18, 2016)

Here a couple oroblanco (the white x wookie15)

Day 31, will have some nice pics in a cpl weeks. A few in my ig page


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 18, 2016)

I have Oroblanco coming as my freebie choice!


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 18, 2016)

The sugarbleaf frost on them is low, they arent the most photogenic plants. But wen they get to the end the calyxes r pretty coated. Definitely not a hash stain, if u only use trim.

I had 5 girls i believe...all were pretty similar ceprt to one short stretch marshmellow smeller. Which im runnin the clone...its pictured above...

The rest were all sweet grapefruit and kuhs pine funk.great potential for big round nugs making a nice yeild.

WATCH OUT, there r some SERIOUSLY hairy phenos. I pulled hair off the #5 pheno after it dried cuz it was a hairball. But very dense light green almost silver bud. U can tell the whites in there


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> *Great nodal structure for a dude.*


----------



## hillbill (Aug 18, 2016)

Anyone have experience with Cobra Lips or Space Monkey with flower time and effect? Space Monkey is loud and sweet here. Lots of frost on both.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's a good looking male. Any stem rub smell? Youll really know more if you want to use it after it shows stacking/flower structure. But definitely a contender at this point. Great nodal structure for a dude.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Sour, piney smell. Def gonna collect a sample!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 18, 2016)

Heads up on the newbies. Started 8 Headband x SSDD testers. One never came up so tossed in a couple Space Monkeys to fill the void. These new Jardin tents are really a lot better than the 2 previous versions I have! The trellis frame and netting is gonna be a selling point I believe. Sure takes some work out of building a scrog screen, as long as they work as intended.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 18, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Last week I germed 10 RD 501st og... 8/10 popped, 2 never broke ground, 1 is a runt at half the size of the others. Got some ssdd and granola funk on the way. Im thinking of just chopping all but maybe 3-4 of the 501st's and just germing 3-4 of each bodhi. So far this isn't making me too confident in their quality and idk if I want to waste the time and nutes bringing them to flower.


RD has been good for me! I have a GTH that I have been holding on to for a while and I think that it is better than my Silver mnt. I have both breeders in my rotation, RD's Starkiller was a funky one also. You should at least sex them before you start chopping!!! RD is legit... If you want a Bodhi Skywalker, there is Sky Lotus.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 18, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> RD has been good for me! I have a GTH that I have been holding on to for a while and I think that it is better than my Silver mnt. I have both breeders in my rotation, RD's Starkiller was a funky one also. You should at least sex them before you start chopping!!! RD is legit... If you want a Bodhi Skywalker, there is Sky Lotus.


Hell yeah RD is legit! His Grape Ox is still a favorite of mine. Scott was one of the most genuine guys I met in Denver as well so I def vouch for his gear as well!


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 18, 2016)

What's RD?


----------



## KushyMcKush (Aug 18, 2016)

Naw Im not gonna just chop them lol. Im still actually pretty sroked to see what they produce. I think Ill start maybe 3 ssdd's tho in the hopes of getting one female maybe 2 if I get lucky.

RD = Rare Dankness


----------



## Nu-Be (Aug 18, 2016)

Cobra Lips, day 10F:

 

Barefoot Doctor, day 30V, move vigorous than just about anything I've ever grown, and the smell is heavenly - pink cotton candy, except for one that smells like a wet ashtray (not kidding):


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 18, 2016)

Brisco county op phantom cookies x solos stash










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Brisco county op phantom cookies x solos stash


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 18, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I believe the way it works for this is. You select your m+f f1's to then make f2's, then you select a m+f from you f2 seeds to make f3s otherwise you are doing what I believe @akhiymjames referred to woth the ibl.
> Please someone correct me if I am wrong because at this point my knowledge of breeding is strictly book learning lol


U want to stay consistant to its original so make is hardest part a BX always has start forward 75% believe and then go back always lookin back to copy it's orig....now anybody can do a BX but did U do it rite meaning bis stable copy of orig..hard takes years sometimes but can do a BX and have it nothing like supposed be but you still technically did it back cross. Then you get into hitting stuff at 84% 95 it gets pretty and mathematical


----------



## WindShear (Aug 18, 2016)

To those who have run tests for B. I sent in a message offering to test go Mr. B and I received a message shortly after from Mrs B asking to select 5 strains. I returned a message with my selections that day, and now it's been nearly been 3 months and I haven't heard back. I sent one follow up message, and no reply to that either. Is it common to have to wait months to get the testers lined up? I feel like I received the original notification in error or something, and I should move along and chalk this up as something that could have been. But I don't want to give up on even a sliver of hope because I was so darned excited to do be selected to test!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 19, 2016)

WindShear said:


> To those who have run tests for B. I sent in a message offering to test go Mr. B and I received a message shortly after from Mrs B asking to select 5 strains. I returned a message with my selections that day, and now it's been nearly been 3 months and I haven't heard back. I sent one follow up message, and no reply to that either. Is it common to have to wait months to get the testers lined up? I feel like I received the original notification in error or something, and I should move along and chalk this up as something that could have been. But I don't want to give up on even a sliver of hope because I was so darned excited to do be selected to test!


No bro no error you received right. They get tons and tons of emails so maybe you're got lost in the midst of the others. Try email again explain what happened


----------



## Nu-Be (Aug 19, 2016)

WindShear said:


> To those who have run tests for B. I sent in a message offering to test go Mr. B and I received a message shortly after from Mrs B asking to select 5 strains. I returned a message with my selections that day, and now it's been nearly been 3 months and I haven't heard back. I sent one follow up message, and no reply to that either. Is it common to have to wait months to get the testers lined up? I feel like I received the original notification in error or something, and I should move along and chalk this up as something that could have been. But I don't want to give up on even a sliver of hope because I was so darned excited to do be selected to test!


You won the lottery, and I'm gonna guess it takes a bit to receive your winnings.   

I'm hopeful that one day, I will be able to be a Bodhi tester. Maybe a couple of complete growlogs on BB will help my case!


----------



## Bubbashine (Aug 19, 2016)

Macro Goji OG funk smells like someone did a burnout & brewed dank AF coffee!


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 19, 2016)

For the people wanting to be a new tester for bodhi, I test for bodhi currently and can tell you it doesn't matter if you have a completed grow log or any other proof. Even though that might be a good idea considering how many dirtbags just take the free seeds. All you gotta do is email and once replied to, give mrs B your tester wish and then wait. Now if it's been a few months I would tell ya to email em again and then wait again. Rinse and repeat until you have a confirmation from the bfam saying they're on the way.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 19, 2016)

WindShear said:


> To those who have run tests for B. I sent in a message offering to test go Mr. B and I received a message shortly after from Mrs B asking to select 5 strains. I returned a message with my selections that day, and now it's been nearly been 3 months and I haven't heard back. I sent one follow up message, and no reply to that either. Is it common to have to wait months to get the testers lined up? I feel like I received the original notification in error or something, and I should move along and chalk this up as something that could have been. But I don't want to give up on even a sliver of hope because I was so darned excited to do be selected to test!


Things do get pretty swamped in trsting so.emails get.lost.


If u dont get a reply or confirmation after 2weeks email, ull get a tester sent email. Should b about a week. Whole process from request to recieve is abt 2-4weeks.


Also the reason the tester email is held tightly IS cuz abuncha of people, particularly lately, have not done reportsand just took the seeds. EVERYONE says theyll do it. Its hard for.ppl to believe anyone and then feel like they passed the email to ppl they didnt or couldnt really trust.

I will say...if u post alot amd.r a member at breedbay. I prolly wouldnt mind passing the email. But its hard because no one wants to reccomend a person that doesnt actually test, even if.it turns out.to be an accident or out of ur control.
If u cant handle the grow or document well and b available i wouldnt test. 

We test to report and give feedback. And i.belive the community does a great job answering questions. We always need those ppl...and outdoor ppl . They r valuable.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 19, 2016)

I agree Jd. I recently had an individual ask me for b's email and decided to ask for a little more detail from them before I give em the candy.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 19, 2016)

If you haven't completed a test grow before asking for more testers then you're trying to take advantage of the Bodhi family's generosity. 

They keep lists of who was naughty or nice, you'd have to with so many flakes nowadays.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 19, 2016)

Honestly if you really want to test for b you should decide what you want to test before emailing at all. I know that sounds backwards as fuck but b puts his lists out regularly and they have his email attached. At the very least it will show your respect for the individual that's using a part of his life to create these seeds and then gives them to people that are promising to help him with no real guarantee that they will.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 19, 2016)

Btw I don't want anyone to think that I think it's up to me to decide who gets it and who doesn't, I just don't want to add to the mountain of people just taking the seeds.


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2016)

Shit,just not long ago...members was posting that email willy-nilly...why the change now?


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 19, 2016)

If you are a tester for other breeders and doing a good job, it might move you to the top of the list. When I am looking for testers, I want people that are already posting lots of pictures, active on forums and have a decent light set up.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 19, 2016)

Anyone have info on the Wookie 41 female used in the Wookie 41 x SSDD blessing pack? Hoping it's a lavender leaner!


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> Shit,just not long ago...members was posting that email willy-nilly...why the change now?


Thats wat i thought...but wen bodhi said he had a bunch of ppl not test but take seeds and he had to redo a tester list cuz so many went unfinished


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Thats wat i thought...but wen bodhi said he had a bunch of ppl not test but take seeds and he had to redo a tester list cuz so many went unfinished


That's that shit I don't like....

Im saying,what joy can a person get,by doing things that way...
It just really mind-boggling.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Thats wat i thought...but wen bodhi said he had a bunch of ppl not test but take seeds and he had to redo a tester list cuz so many went unfinished


. Damn that's bunk! Some folks are just snakes I suppose.


----------



## jtp92 (Aug 19, 2016)

angelica is definitely a thick bitch done some tie up yesterday its week 2 and already getting frostier than any bag seed I've ever grown and smells amazing can't wait till harvest happy growing everyone


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 19, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> . Damn that's bunk! Some folks are just snakes I suppose.


I will say...i do think an unordinary amountof ppl on that round actually had issue...bud rot, or outdoor mishap, sudden garden shutdown, moving...things do happen and i think everyone understands sometimes shit fall to shit.

But therr ere alot.of ppl i at least didnt even see explanations for on.y they didnt finish. And so.many didnt start. 

We all have to agree that if u test u gotta have a comprehensive report on the strain...at the very very least a smoke report.


----------



## indican3 (Aug 19, 2016)

It's a male!!! 
Edit: so..it might not be a male, we shall see!



Woohoo! I'm a new grower so I'm sure the sight of a male plant will get old fast but for now I'm happy to be getting some pollen 

If anyone could save me 10 Google searches, how long until the pollen sacs (giving their current stage of development shown in the photo) will be fully developed enough to remove them?


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 19, 2016)

@indican3 I don't see anything on that plant that says it's a male yet. It looks like there are some newer growths but no positive pistils or pollen sacks. Could still be a female imo. Unless there's something in that pic I'm blind to.


----------



## indican3 (Aug 19, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> @indican3 I don't see anything on that plant that says it's a male yet. It looks like there are some newer growths but no positive pistils or pollen sacks. Could still be a female imo. Unless there's something in that pic I'm blind to.


Ah really, thought those were nards for sure, no signs of preflowers either. Largest of the other 2 plants (same strain) and few leaves, I'm fairly sure it is a male but I'll know with confidence soon!


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 19, 2016)

indican3 said:


> Ah really, thought those were nards for sure, no signs of preflowers either..


Nope still too early to tell buddy. If its been on 12/12 for longer than 4 days and its been vegged long enough you will probably know soon. Atleast you didn't just decide it was a dude and cut it down. Could be something nice.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 19, 2016)

Btw usually males show a cluster of grape looking sacs. Females will show lone pistils. You are looking in the right area though. Ime sex shows first near the top couple nodes so be on the lookout. Also not to get your hopes up but I do see what could be one unopened pistil on the left side of that node but still not sure.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 19, 2016)

indican3 said:


> Ah really, thought those were nards for sure, no signs of preflowers either. Largest of the other 2 plants (same strain) and few leaves, I'm fairly sure it is a male but I'll know with confidence soon!


Yea bud, the first ull see for a male is a ball like organ. Itll kinda look like a crab claw with a fat ball bottom, then itll cluster into two-three balls.

The female will be a teardrop shaped organ with a white hair out the top


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 19, 2016)

indican3 said:


> Ah really, thought those were nards for sure, no signs of preflowers either. Largest of the other 2 plants (same strain) and few leaves, I'm fairly sure it is a male but I'll know with confidence soon!


Also i have to say. Finding a breeding worthy male plant is no easy task. If ur going to make f2s, then u gotta take the best u can get. But if ur intending to.male crosses be sure if u want a good male id bet no less than 40 plants. Ive heard ppl say a great male is 1 in a 100.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 19, 2016)

I dont chop any males untill it looks like this.


On another note . Anyone know of any Bodhi that could/would make a giant for outdoor ? Cant be super light sensetive either.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 19, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> I dont chop any males untill it looks like this.
> 
> 
> On another subject. Anyone know of any Bodhi that could/would make a giant for outdoor ? Cant be super light sensetive either.


I know the mountain temples i had were huge. And iwould assume any temple cross. Limited too, getem while ya can


----------



## yesum (Aug 19, 2016)

I take it no one has run his Acapulco Gold yet? I have a pack in the fridge but many other strains to run first.


----------



## GreenSanta (Aug 19, 2016)

Id like to know if anyone got some fire weed out of dragon fruits? My female was good, but not spectacular, I made a bunch of seeds with a random male, but if no one has found uber frosty awesome plants I might not pop so many seeds...

I made a bunch of seeds with a random skylotus male too somehow I have more faith in those. the one I am most excited about is Skylotus Bodhi X SpaceBomb TGA, plants are 2 weeks from showing sex Id be happy if I get at least one female!! if I endup with all males out of 5 I ll make some seeds with them.


----------



## WindShear (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the information regarding testing for B. I left my garden open for over 2 months waiting to hear back, but I recently cracked a few beans because I couldn't wait longer. I still have room to run a test, but not the full pack I was planning. I was so darned excited to test! I am assuming my messages fell through the cracks, or went to junk mail or something. Maybe I'll hear something in the future, but I think it just wasn't meant to happen at this time. Thanks again everyone, and I'll post some pics of the Space Monkey I have going once they start getting interesting.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 20, 2016)

yesum said:


> I take it no one has run his Acapulco Gold yet? I have a pack in the fridge but many other strains to run first.


Im interested to see those! Id like to run some Acapulco, Panamanian or Columbian for my mom. She's always talking about those head strains from the 70s. I think she'd shit her pants if I showed up with a gallon bag of retro buds. Nostalgia and all...


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 20, 2016)

Space Monkey #5 @50 days...shes a gg leaner. Reeks of chocolate covered orange peels . Yeah I said orange peels. Starting her flush. She'll go 9-10 wks

Space monkey #3. She is a very sativa lavender leaner. Taking forever to flower but her smell is truly amazing. Tropical fruit sour chem . Looks like she'll go 12 wks


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Aug 20, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Space Monkey #5 @50 days...shes a gg leaner. Reeks of chocolate covered orange peels . Yeah I said orange peels. Starting her flush. She'll go 9-10 wksView attachment 3761830
> 
> Space monkey #3. She is a very sativa lavender leaner. Taking forever to flower but her smell is truly amazing. Tropical fruit sour chem . Looks like she'll go 12 wksView attachment 3761829 View attachment 3761828


Damn son. That's just freeking beautiful. 

P.S. That wierd looking DS made it out of that squiggly predicament it was in. And it's a beautiful little baby. According to the person who originally posted that pic on the innerwebz. I haven't checked the Bodhi thread in like a week maybe? I don't remember. I woke up at 4:20 but. 18 pages? My gawsh you dudes are obsessed. It's a beautiful thing tho. To be obsessed in the peace and love.


----------



## jtp92 (Aug 20, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> I dont chop any males untill it looks like this.
> 
> 
> On another note . Anyone know of any Bodhi that could/would make a giant for outdoor ? Cant be super light sensetive either.


Go back in this thread and find my post of angelica she is definitely a good producer this is her but I had one even bigger but it was a male  if u can find the big one no im not in Cali it was a 50gl hole trained through a cage with botanicare nutrients she was 6ft tall and 8ft round


----------



## jtp92 (Aug 20, 2016)

Why doesn't bodhi have a website like tga genetics


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 20, 2016)

Guessing because Bodhi cares more about putting out solid gear....instead of hermi prone shit with a flashy website to push it.


----------



## GreenSanta (Aug 20, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> Guessing because Bodhi cares more about putting out solid gear....instead of hermi prone shit with a flashy website to push it.


Tga has good genetics too, only had agent orange hermi on me because it is so stress sensitive. . Great flavor anyway. And pennywise was one of the first strain to test high 1:1 thc cbd ratio. I also like to grow the shitty yielding space bomb once in a while coze it's so good.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 20, 2016)

Space Monkeys look fantastic @WindyCityKush I love the sound of #5

Harvested yesterday Will run the Tree of Life #1 and Goji again, letting go of the sat leaning Tree of Life #2.

Goji


----------



## WindShear (Aug 20, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Space Monkey #5 @50 days...shes a gg leaner. Reeks of chocolate covered orange peels . Yeah I said orange peels. Starting her flush. She'll go 9-10 wks
> 
> Space monkey #3. She is a very sativa lavender leaner. Taking forever to flower but her smell is truly amazing. Tropical fruit sour chem . Looks like she'll go 12 wks


Wow, those are stellar Windy. Is the long flowering Sativa expression a trait associated with the Wookie father? I have a few strains with the Wookie 15 male, and I'm hoping to stay away from those longer flowering phenotypes, so I'll probably limit my purchase with that male in the future if that's the case. 

It makes for quite an impressive sight, however!


----------



## budLIFE60 (Aug 20, 2016)

So I thought I would throw my bodhi hat into the rink. These babies are just getting past the seedling stage.
 
 

There's 8 blueberry hashplant, 7 wolf pack, and 1 purple wookie all started from seed along with 6 sunshine daydream clones. Had a few really hot days that caused a little heat issue early on and lost quite a few seedlings. Lost 10 purple wookie.  live and learn.

Anyone have experience with the wolf pack? I believe its a giesel x appy cross.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 20, 2016)

Need to fix a question i asked earlier so Im going to partialy answer it myself. Refering to light sensetivity issue. If there were light sensitivity issues most likely B would say so. 
Then it hit me. Referring back to the show thingy he was on, i remember him saying he likes to leave the rooms "dirty", dirty referring to leaving doors cracked and letting light leaks in etc. 
So im fairly confident most if not all his strains wont be particulary light sensetive. 

Thanx @jtp92 , i remeber seeing those but this thread moves so fast i had trouble finding it. They look just wht im looking for.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 20, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Tga has good genetics too, only had agent orange hermi on me because it is so stress sensitive. . Great flavor anyway. And pennywise was one of the first strain to test high 1:1 thc cbd ratio. I also like to grow the shitty yielding space bomb once in a while coze it's so good.


you can blame yourself for tga hermies all you want, but thats just masochistic.. i can assure you.. if tga plants herm because of stress.. they are the weakest bitches out there then. I've had tga herm next to other company seed runs a couple times now. and not just a nanner here and there but full blown male clusters..

actually almost lost my house cause the run of TGA beans. had them segregated and they still managed to drift some jizz all over my run of top shelf.. was a very stressful 2 months waiting for the next rip to come out.

for sure its my bad for popping ANY SEEDS even A LITTLE BIT NEAR to a run that i was counting on so much.. buuut theres definitely companies i would feel better about doing so in the future.. karma for instance. i wouldn't sweat running packs of karma if my life depended on it. if you told me I HAD TO grow tga ONLY to make my bills.. id go back to construction tomorrow. just no dependability there.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Ive probably grown out 15-20 packs between Chernobyl, Dr Who, Conspiracy Kush, & Quantum Kush and NEVER had herm 1. As a matter of fact Ive never had any herms in my garden......


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 20, 2016)

I've wanted to try conspiracy, Chernobyl , and cuvée . Maybe jillybean too


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 20, 2016)

WindShear said:


> Wow, those are stellar Windy. Is the long flowering Sativa expression a trait associated with the Wookie father? I have a few strains with the Wookie 15 male, and I'm hoping to stay away from those longer flowering phenotypes, so I'll probably limit my purchase with that male in the future if that's the case.
> 
> It makes for quite an impressive sight, however!


Big buddy did say his Lavender takes awhile. Its pretty much full blown sativa. But i can't blame wookie yet, I did take clones from both the day before i flipped em so that could've added a week to flower.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 20, 2016)

Snow Wookie outdoor


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ive probably grown out 15-20 packs between Chernobyl, Dr Who, Conspiracy Kush, & Quantum Kush and NEVER had herm 1. .....


I've also grown lots of TGA and never encountered any troubles. Ripped Bubba, 3-D, and Chernobyl were all top notch.

On a Bodhi thread topic, the goji project looks like a failure. The goal was to reverse a fem clone to hit other fem clones and surrounding plants, making many female seeds. The sprayed goji clone has not formed male sacs. For that matter, it also hasn;t shown female hairs either, while the surrounding plants are well into bloom. It's grown one long straight shoot of almost pure stem. I'll have to grab a shot. Two TGA agent orange [ hey, what a coincidence ! ] males will be whittled to one dust donor, to make regs - orange gojis? I have no idea what to call ao x fat grape cheese , and ao x GDPv2. Your suggestions may [ or may not] be helpful. 

FTR, this is the product I used precisely to instructions.
http://www.mjfemseed.com/index.html


----------



## Crab Pot (Aug 20, 2016)

"Soulmate" - pinesoul (gogi og f2) x wookie 15

I feel blessed to have tested this cross. She smells as good as she looks. The cross is closely related to Black Raspberry, just different f2 phenos of gogi.

All the plants were excellent. Tough to pick a winner. Easy to grow, 10/10 germination, 7/10 females, no staking required (strong stems) and a very good yield. I'm really into the aroma, it's complex, it's loud. Not floral, not really fruity, the best I can come up with is this rich blend of pinesol and lavender poured over a OG funky skunk. Very OG skunky funky!

Harvest is tomorrow. This pic is a week old, I'll have to get a new one, buds have turned a nice purple hue on this girl.


----------



## GreenSanta (Aug 20, 2016)

HGK420 said:


> you can blame yourself for tga hermies all you want, but thats just masochistic.. i can assure you.. if tga plants herm because of stress.. they are the weakest bitches out there then. I've had tga herm next to other company seed runs a couple times now. and not just a nanner here and there but full blown male clusters..
> 
> actually almost lost my house cause the run of TGA beans. had them segregated and they still managed to drift some jizz all over my run of top shelf.. was a very stressful 2 months waiting for the next rip to come out.
> 
> for sure its my bad for popping ANY SEEDS even A LITTLE BIT NEAR to a run that i was counting on so much.. buuut theres definitely companies i would feel better about doing so in the future.. karma for instance. i wouldn't sweat running packs of karma if my life depended on it. if you told me I HAD TO grow tga ONLY to make my bills.. id go back to construction tomorrow. just no dependability there.


bashing a seed company because you almost lost your house? you can only blame yourself for this, growing from seeds is for hobby growers like I and if your life depends on it as a business god damn it grow from clones. if you were a hobby grower, you would appreciate companies like tga that puts out flavorful unique strains that are great for pheno hunting and pollen chucking, just like bodhi. and if tga is not for you, it's fine, but don't hate on them like they are the worst company around, subcool produce seeds organically, regular only, and most often fire.


EDIT: sorry I wasnt done reading your post  you acknowledged it was your mistake to grow from seed need your cash crop


Amos Otis said:


> I've also grown lots of TGA and never encountered any troubles. Ripped Bubba, 3-D, and Chernobyl were all top notch.
> 
> On a Bodhi thread topic, the goji project looks like a failure. The goal was to reverse a fem clone to hit other fem clones and surrounding plants, making many female seeds. The sprayed goji clone has not formed male sacs. For that matter, it also hasn;t shown female hairs either, while the surrounding plants are well into bloom. It's grown one long straight shoot of almost pure stem. I'll have to grab a shot. Two TGA agent orange [ hey, what a coincidence ! ] males will be whittled to one dust donor, to make regs - orange gojis? I have no idea what to call ao x fat grape cheese , and ao x GDPv2. Your suggestions may [ or may not] be helpful.
> 
> ...


that said, agent orange is one strain I would not use for breeding anymore, hermies transferred to the offspring in my experience when I crossed it with Chemo. it doesnt mean all their gear is shit and agent orange is still worth growing if orange is your thing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> that said, agent orange is one strain I would not use for breeding anymore, hermies transferred to the offspring in my experience when I crossed it with Chemo. it doesnt mean all their gear is shit and agent orange is still worth growing if orange is your thing.


It's a back deck chuck; the original intent to get fem gojis and then some flavored fem gojis for fun, so a couple of AO, FGC, and cherry white were popped to fill the space. With the flameout from the non-reversed goji, the AOs are the only males. No doubt I'll pop a few 'orange gojis' at some point, and I expect them to be better than the agent orange I ran - my least favorite TGA strains potency-wise.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 20, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> bashing a seed company because you almost lost your house? you can only blame yourself for this, growing from seeds is for hobby growers like I and if your life depends on it as a business god damn it grow from clones. if you were a hobby grower, you would appreciate companies like tga that puts out flavorful unique strains that are great for pheno hunting and pollen chucking, just like bodhi. and if tga is not for you, it's fine, but don't hate on them like they are the worst company around, subcool produce seeds organically, regular only, and most often fire.
> 
> 
> EDIT: sorry I wasnt done reading your post  you acknowledged it was your mistake to grow from seed need your cash crop
> ...


ya man, i just typed out an essay about this but BLEH... like i said, theres companies i trust and some i don't.. not saying the ones i don't i won't run.. just won't stake my life on em.. in fact i got 3 packs of deep purple that are only 2 out in rotation so come Decemberish il be trying those out. i just now have seed plants pretty much in a different building. whole different situation now that I'm on my feet. hell il even run some cali connect sometime in the future I'm sure. maybe even some of that fat pud buddha too with his trademarks... who knows. wasn't trying to bash i just felt bad for buddy blaming himself and wanted to show him a little solidarity


----------



## RootzGemini (Aug 20, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I've also grown lots of TGA and never encountered any troubles. Ripped Bubba, 3-D, and Chernobyl were all top notch.
> 
> On a Bodhi thread topic, the goji project looks like a failure. The goal was to reverse a fem clone to hit other fem clones and surrounding plants, making many female seeds. The sprayed goji clone has not formed male sacs. For that matter, it also hasn;t shown female hairs either, while the surrounding plants are well into bloom. It's grown one long straight shoot of almost pure stem. I'll have to grab a shot. Two TGA agent orange [ hey, what a coincidence ! ] males will be whittled to one dust donor, to make regs - orange gojis? I have no idea what to call ao x fat grape cheese , and ao x GDPv2. Your suggestions may [ or may not] be helpful.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the back deck project, sorry it didn't work out the way you planned. I thought i read you made female seeds before with CS, maybe you just ended up buying this product? I have goji and ssdd pollen if you have interest.

On a side note...I ran chernobyl, vortex, ace of spades with zero complaints. I got apollo 11 from bodhi due to the success of vortex. I would buy chernobyl again just for the taste. No herm issues on all three as well.


----------



## MojoRizing (Aug 21, 2016)

Can you still get Chernobyl? I wouldnt mind running a few packs to find that golden ticket aka slymer pheno


----------



## RootzGemini (Aug 21, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Can you still get Chernobyl? I wouldnt mind running a few packs to find that golden ticket aka slymer pheno


I know it is still being made. Midweek song has em in stock.


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 21, 2016)

Out of the six Solo's Stash I have going in veg at the moment I have one confirmed female and two that have a lime kush stem rub smell. I hope one or both of those turn out female also... 

I will try and get some pics up in the next couple days.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 21, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Can you still get Chernobyl? I wouldnt mind running a few packs to find that golden ticket aka slymer pheno


Yeah they are still on the menu


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 21, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Big buddy did say his Lavender takes awhile. Its pretty much full blown sativa. But i can't blame wookie yet, I did take clones from both the day before i flipped em so that could've added a week to flower.


Ive grown out the ssdd x wookie, the white x wookie and now im running a cut from the goji raz x wookie....

None stretched much, all went abt 8-9 weeks max. Theres some sativa. But theres no way the wookie is "full blown" sativa.

I had one pheno of the white x wookie.go 70 days but that was prolly too long. The wookie DEFINITELY. has some.indica. traits


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 21, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> Good luck with the back deck project, sorry it didn't work out the way you planned. I thought i read you made female seeds before with CS, maybe you just ended up buying this product? I have goji and ssdd pollen if you have interest.
> 
> On a side note...I ran chernobyl, vortex, ace of spades with zero complaints. I got apollo 11 from bodhi due to the success of vortex. I would buy chernobyl again just for the taste. No herm issues on all three as well.


I've made regs before - mostly intentional - but this was my first attempt at fems. I bought the product, which is [supposedly] GA3, because of the specific measuring and use directions. Sounded pretty simple, even though I'd not heard or read anything about the sellers. Thanks for the pollen offer, but this is my one seed attempt for the year. I only do them outside, so just a one shot in Aug/Sept is all I'll do.

Hard to believe you didn't like the taste of chernobyl, amigo. That loud lime sherbet is outrageous, imo, and the trich show second to none, ime.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 21, 2016)

Ive grown out the weed nerd cut of chernobyle on a few times and its some of the best tasting weed. Never ever had a issie with intersex


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 21, 2016)

Got a weird problem with my Prayer Tower clones. I used 6 different Prayer Tower plants and took 2 clones from each. All 12 of my PT clones went into flower during the cloning process. Let me explain what is going on..........

I have used the 12/1 light cycle for veg and clone over the last 2 years. For those who don't know what that is here is an explanation. 12 hours lights on, 5 and a half hours lights off, one hour lights on, then another 5 and a half off. I do this to save electricity and it has worked great all this time. I have vegged and cloned over 50 strains over this time period and not once did a clone or a veg plant go into flower until now. I used to use the 16/8 method the previous 10 years but I saved about $100 a month when I switched over to 12/1.

So, on to what happened. I have 2 trays full of Goji, Mothers Milk and Prayer Tower all mixed together. 2 weeks into the cloning process most of the clones started sprouting roots....which made me very very happy. But a week later I noticed fem hairs starting to sprout from the PT's. None of the clones had hairs because I took them before they went into flower and determined sex later on. I started all my Bodhi stuff from seed.

A few days later I noticed buds starting to grow at the tops of the PT's. The Goji and MM's were fine and none of them sprouted hairs even tho I knew they were all fems. Remember, they were all mixed in the same tray together. By now all the clones were well rooted so I set the lights to 24/7 for 3 more days and then planted them in soil. I cut the buds off the top of the PT's and put them in veg under a 16/8 timer. That was last night.

I don't know what will happen next but I hope the PT's will go back into veg and be able to produce some nice tops for cloning. If not I guess I will lose them and flower them out and chalk that up to a learning experience. Either way, I doubt I will ever be able to use the 12/1 light cycle on this particular strain so it wont be going back into my grow room.

Would someone here be able to email Bodhi and ask him if this has ever happened before? Don't know why this didn't work with the PT but it has worked with over 50 strains previously and the Goji and MM look fine. Doubt this is user error guys cause they were all mixed in the same tray with other Bodhi stuff.

BTW, this is not a complaint, just a curiosity. Any help would be appreciated. No, I will not revert back to 16/8 because of one strain. Thanks


----------



## Rentaldog (Aug 21, 2016)

Hotwired said:


> Got a weird problem with my Prayer Tower clones. All 12 of my PT clones went into flower during the cloning process. Let me explain what is going on..........
> 
> I have used the 12/1 light cycle for veg and clone over the last 2 years. For those who don't know what that is here is an explanation. 12 hours lights on, 5 and a half hours lights off, one hour lights on, then another 5 and a half off. I do this to save electricity and it has worked great all this time. I have vegged and cloned over 50 strains over this time period and not once did a clone or a veg plant go into flower until now. I used to use the 16/8 method the previous 10 years but I saved about $100 a month when I switched over to 12/1.


I've only been growing for a couple years now, but I've never heard of the light schedule you're running. Its basically 12/12 but with one hour of lights on in your 12 hours of dark. If I read it right, and you're running 12 on - 5 off - 1 on - 5.5 off, then I would be surprised that no other plants have given you any trouble/hermmed on you yet.

If you're dead set on running a schedule like that, why not try increasing the "break" your girls get from your dark period. Run something like 11 hours on, 3 hours off, 1 hour on, 3 hours off, 1 hours on, 5 hours off. I still feel like its a bad/risky idea not to just stick with a more natural light cycle, but maybe it will help. Or it could herm your entire closes, never done anything like this.

Just my 2 cents. GL!

*edit*

Alternatively, you could always (in your veg/clone areas) get a secondary light source that the plants recognize but that doesnt cost a lot of energy to run. Have it come on when your main lights go off. You save the electricity you want, and you still have enough light to keep sensitive strains from flipping. Maybe an led bulb, or some CFLs or something would help.


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 21, 2016)

It's 12 on, 5.5 off, 1 on and 5.5 off. Works like a charm up until now. The reason I do it in clone is to see if it will work the same way in veg. Worked with my previous 50 different strains. Why change it now because of 1 strain? Not worth it IMO. Thx for reply


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 21, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> View attachment 3762378
> 
> 
> "Soulmate" - pinesoul (gogi og f2) x wookie 15
> ...


Wow that is a beautiful plant, hope you cloned her. Congrats by the way.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 21, 2016)

Rentaldog said:


> I've only been growing for a couple years now, but I've never heard of the light schedule you're running. Its basically 12/12 but with one hour of lights on in your 12 hours of dark. If I read it right, and you're running 12 on - 5 off - 1 on - 5.5 off, then I would be surprised that no other plants have given you any trouble/hermmed on you yet.
> 
> If you're dead set on running a schedule like that, why not try increasing the "break" your girls get from your dark period. Run something like 11 hours on, 3 hours off, 1 hour on, 3 hours off, 1 hours on, 5 hours off. I still feel like its a bad/risky idea not to just stick with a more natural light cycle, but maybe it will help. Or it could herm your entire closes, never done anything like this.
> 
> ...





Hotwired said:


> It's 12 on, 5.5 off, 1 on and 5.5 off. Works like a charm up until now. The reason I do it in clone is to see if it will work the same way in veg. Worked with my previous 50 different strains. Why change it now because of 1 strain? Not worth it IMO. Thx for reply


Isn't that called gas lantern? I'd suggest for clones run your clone light 24 hours, it works best for clones in my experience.


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 21, 2016)

The 12/1 clone process is a test to see if they would also work 12/1 in veg. The Prayer Tower failed this test. I'm glad I do what I do. Thx for reply 

BTW, it wasn't just one Prayer Tower that went into flower. I had 6 different PT's and 12 clones of it. All 12 went into flower. It's definitely a genetic thing.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 21, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Ive grown out the ssdd x wookie, the white x wookie and now im running a cut from the goji raz x wookie....
> 
> None stretched much, all went abt 8-9 weeks max. Theres some sativa. But theres no way the wookie is "full blown" sativa.
> 
> I had one pheno of the white x wookie.go 70 days but that was prolly too long. The wookie DEFINITELY. has some.indica. traits


I was referring to Big Buddy's Lavender that he found from Soma as being full sativa.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 21, 2016)

Hotwired said:


> Got a weird problem with my Prayer Tower clones. I used 6 different Prayer Tower plants and took 2 clones from each. All 12 of my PT clones went into flower during the cloning process. Let me explain what is going on..........
> 
> I have used the 12/1 light cycle for veg and clone over the last 2 years. For those who don't know what that is here is an explanation. 12 hours lights on, 5 and a half hours lights off, one hour lights on, then another 5 and a half off. I do this to save electricity and it has worked great all this time. I have vegged and cloned over 50 strains over this time period and not once did a clone or a veg plant go into flower until now. I used to use the 16/8 method the previous 10 years but I saved about $100 a month when I switched over to 12/1.
> 
> ...


Not all will respond to this way of lighting the same. Lots will do ok and some will flower. That may be one strain that won't veg that way. Can try again but may be same result


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 21, 2016)

I use the same 12 on 5.5 off 1 on 5.5 off schedule to keep plants in veg outside. Not all strains like it and some will want to slip into flower. Not much you can do other than give them more than 14 hrs light


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 21, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I was referring to Big Buddy's Lavender that he found from Soma as being full sativa.


Thats cool. But im saying outta the wookie crosses ive grown. The wookie does bring some indica traits. The wookie is lavender x appy. I believe appy is pretty saty.

Its just my experience. Whether buddys lavender is full blown or not. Indica traits have come through the wookie male on the ssdd,the white and theis goji raz i got here. Idk if those traits came from the mom.

But i guess im saying if u get a wookie cross with a heavy.sativa mom, i wouldnt b surprised to see some indica doms still. Cuz mom ssdd experience is saty leaning, white leans saty, and goji.


----------



## COGrown (Aug 21, 2016)

Hotwired said:


> The 12/1 clone process is a test to see if they would also work 12/1 in veg. The Prayer Tower failed this test. I'm glad I do what I do. Thx for reply
> 
> BTW, it wasn't just one Prayer Tower that went into flower. I had 6 different PT's and 12 clones of it. All 12 went into flower. It's definitely a genetic thing.


I mean, it is Lemon Thai cross. Sativas want to flower, and your schedule was enough to fake it out The closer plants are to the equator in their genetic history, the more easily they will slip into flowering with smaller variations in light cycle They get fairly minimal variation in their light cycle to begin with, and giving them only at most 12 hours of light was probably enough to make them flower when they hit sexual maturity.



WindyCityKush said:


> I was referring to Big Buddy's Lavender that he found from Soma as being full sativa.


With my grows of Wookie crosses Lav doms have shown more indica dominance. But hey, why ask me, when you could just ask Big Buddy? via the farm



> The lav is by far the best strain i have for pain, and sleep, I've watched people pass out in metal chairs with their head on the jagged metal edge for a pillow and see the j fall out of their mouth, wasnt a heavy smoker, but made for goo humour, lol. The big thing with the lav is the smell and taste, more vibrant and complex than anythign else I've had, and the smell, I'll put her up against any chem or og cut anyday, in fact, as you guys can tell, i do, lol.


Here's some pics of the BBL Lavender (again via Big Buddy on the farm, not mine)
















Looks like an indica to me. 
If I remember right, you are growing Space Monkey? The glue is kind of a poly mess (that I fucking love, no mistake there) but either the Chocolate Thai or the Sour D in its genetics would throw some sativa leaners, but the Wookie line is definitely more indica.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 21, 2016)

The now mutant goji clone.


The others, including 2 male AO on the right.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 21, 2016)

Anybody run the space cake...
Im really struggling on wat pack to get....so many in considering have little info out..

Angelica, lazy lighting, lemon penetration, lemon g x hp, white lotus....idk others lol


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hotwired said:


> Got a weird problem with my Prayer Tower clones. I used 6 different Prayer Tower plants and took 2 clones from each. All 12 of my PT clones went into flower during the cloning process. Let me explain what is going on..........
> 
> I have used the 12/1 light cycle for veg and clone over the last 2 years. For those who don't know what that is here is an explanation. 12 hours lights on, 5 and a half hours lights off, one hour lights on, then another 5 and a half off. I do this to save electricity and it has worked great all this time. I have vegged and cloned over 50 strains over this time period and not once did a clone or a veg plant go into flower until now. I used to use the 16/8 method the previous 10 years but I saved about $100 a month when I switched over to 12/1.
> 
> ...


Gaslight tech and cloning doesn't always get along. Using that schedule for veg will throw some plants into flower. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## COGrown (Aug 21, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody run the space cake...
> Im really struggling on wat pack to get....so many in considering have little info out..
> 
> Angelica, lazy lighting, lemon penetration, lemon g x hp, white lotus....idk others lol


I ran space cake, and I also have the forum cut. It's a really nice cross, more vigor and better yields than the forum cut, and loud and potent like the momma. More GSC dominance in this one than more cowbell, from what I've seen. If you want a vigorous male with cookie genes, definitely go with the space cake.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 21, 2016)

@JDGreen @COGrown 

Thanks for helping me out . Seems i need to start double checking info.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 21, 2016)

Got some Jamaican x Aruba beans i came across.. Only thing i could think about is long flowering times


----------



## higher self (Aug 21, 2016)

Anybody test the jack x wookie cross?




Traxx187 said:


> Got some Jamaican x Aruba beans i came across.. Only thing i could think about is long flowering times


Run um!! Just popped some double jam recently, im in for the long haul! Going to keep the males as well.


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 21, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> I use the same 12 on 5.5 off 1 on 5.5 off schedule to keep plants in veg outside. Not all strains like it and some will want to slip into flower. Not much you can do other than give them more than 14 hrs light


Have you liked this method? I like it a lot and the money saved is well worth it 
I put the PT's under a 16/8 veg cycle for now until I figure out what to do next. I hope they dont continue to flower.



COGrown said:


> I mean, it is Lemon Thai cross. Sativas want to flower, and your schedule was enough to fake it out The closer plants are to the equator in their genetic history, the more easily they will slip into flowering with smaller variations in light cycle They get fairly minimal variation in their light cycle to begin with, and giving them only at most 12 hours of light was probably enough to make them flower when they hit sexual maturity.


I was thinking about that after I posted. Especially the Lemon Thai. But this is the reason I use the 12/1 method on my newer clones. I rather have them flip during clone then during veg.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## HeadyYonder (Aug 21, 2016)

Hotwired said:


> Have you liked this method? I like it a lot and the money saved is well worth it
> I put the PT's under a 16/8 veg cycle for now until I figure out what to do next. I hope they dont continue to flower.
> 
> 
> ...


Are these the Sativa variation? I highly enjoyed the smoke from my two


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 21, 2016)

Here are the Solo's Stash I have been vegging. Front row are the two with the lime kush stem rub smell and the confirmed female. The three in the back are all still hiding there candy... 

Not a great pic but a pic... lol


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hotwired said:


> Have you liked this method? I like it a lot and the money saved is well worth it
> I put the PT's under a 16/8 veg cycle for now until I figure out what to do next. I hope they dont continue to flower.


It works great to veg plants outdoor that are too big for inside. At one point I was using solar powered flood lights from costco and they were doing a good enough job at keeping my girls in veg....cant beat zero electricity.


----------



## Cezarkush (Aug 22, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> If you haven't completed a test grow before asking for more testers then you're trying to take advantage of the Bodhi family's generosity.
> 
> They keep lists of who was naughty or nice, you'd have to with so many flakes nowadays.


Weren't you a hater like 10 pages back


----------



## Bubbashine (Aug 22, 2016)

One of my Goji getting put in brown paper bags.


----------



## COGrown (Aug 22, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Got some Jamaican x Aruba beans i came across.. Only thing i could think about is long flowering times


The Aruba is a fast landrace sativa, I thing it brought the flowering time down on the Jamaican. 


Cezarkush said:


> Weren't you a hater like 10 pages back


Oh man, LMFAO, i think you misunderstood something. Some deep thread reading may be beneficial for you here.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 22, 2016)

Man i gotta add some goji to my stockpile.


----------



## Crab Pot (Aug 22, 2016)

Soulmate 

Here's another pheno:



View attachment 3763589 View attachment 3763591


----------



## Crab Pot (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Weren't you a hater like 10 pages back


I've been here since page one... You'll have to be more specific


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 22, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> Are these the Sativa variation? I highly enjoyed the smoke from my two


Yep


----------



## MojoRizing (Aug 22, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> One of my Goji getting put in brown paper bags.


Those are some beauty's sir


----------



## HeadyYonder (Aug 22, 2016)

Crab Pot post: 12889733 said:


> View attachment 3763594


Is that the unreleased Pinesoul x Wookie? Truly a sexy gal man, nice work on the fade, truely


----------



## Crab Pot (Aug 22, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> Is that the unreleased Pinesoul x Wookie? Truly a sexy gal man, nice work on the fade, truely


Thank you Heady. I believe Bodhi is the starting to release these now. Incanlama on IG started taking preorders a few days ago.

Here's a lower bud off my favorite "Soulmate" pheno. At least I think she's my favorite, it's a really tough choice, they all could be considered keepers IMO. She's full of terps, grapes and OG goodness.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 22, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Thank you Heady. I believe Bodhi is the starting to release these now. Incanlama on IG started taking preorders a few days ago.
> 
> Here's a lower bud off my favorite "Soulmate" pheno. At least I think she's my favorite, it's a really tough choice, they all could be considered keepers IMO. She's full of terps, grapes and OG goodness.
> 
> ...


GRAPE u say


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 22, 2016)

Road kill unicorn. I love this strain


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 22, 2016)

^^^^ WOW ! At the "road kill unicorn" and "soulmate"


----------



## COGrown (Aug 22, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Road kill unicorn. I love this strainView attachment 3763848


RKU is one of B's best strains. That one looks Rather different from any I had, what's she like?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 22, 2016)

COGrown said:


> RKU is one of B's best strains. That one looks Rather different from any I had, what's she like?


A Lil musky Chemmy skunk with a slight fruitness to her. Out of a pack and a hf she's the only one that came out like this. The rest were good but she's on another level. Medium size yielder dense nugs definitely likes to be topped. I have some rku f2 x ssdd testers that are a few weeks in so I'm stoked to see how they compare. I'll post pics of those in a few weeks. How did your rku's come out?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 22, 2016)

MT F2s a go...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 22, 2016)

MT female day 22


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 22, 2016)

Boysenberry hp day 22


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 22, 2016)

Bbhp x MT seeds same male as aboce


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 22, 2016)

Whole room day 22

Bbhp far right. MT just to the left og bbhp


Denver Diesel close up (other plants in room)


----------



## RootzGemini (Aug 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I've made regs before - mostly intentional - but this was my first attempt at fems. I bought the product, which is [supposedly] GA3, because of the specific measuring and use directions. Sounded pretty simple, even though I'd not heard or read anything about the sellers. Thanks for the pollen offer, but this is my one seed attempt for the year. I only do them outside, so just a one shot in Aug/Sept is all I'll do.
> 
> Hard to believe you didn't like the taste of chernobyl, amigo. That loud lime sherbet is outrageous, imo, and the trich show second to none, ime.


I completely understand Amos.

I loved the taste of chern, she was my second strain, first from a known breeder. I couldn't believe there was smoke like that out in the world. I was able to get the lime sherbet pheno on my first seed. The other four ladies were delicious as well but not like the lime. The calyx to leaf was amazing as well.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 22, 2016)

Ttnl6 X appy smelling like straight incense at day 42. Lemme see if I can snap a pic


----------



## RootzGemini (Aug 22, 2016)

COGrown said:


> I ran space cake, and I also have the forum cut. It's a really nice cross, more vigor and better yields than the forum cut, and loud and potent like the momma. More GSC dominance in this one than more cowbell, from what I've seen. If you want a vigorous male with cookie genes, definitely go with the space cake.


Thank you for asking this @JDGreen, I've been curious but haven't been able to flower my female for quite some time. I try to hold back on my question asking. 

This is reassuring @COGrown, my female has dark green and leathery texture, with sporadic / cool leaf mutations. I think it would be considered very forum leaning. The B community is solid, thank you kindly


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 22, 2016)

_EDIT: I posted a much better explanation on the next page. My apologies for the confusion. Things are not as bad as I typed in this post but removing it now would be dumb as people already quoted it._

I guess I'm the worst Bodhi grower around these parts. I can deal with all my Prayer Tower flowering in clone stage due to my 12/1 schedule, but now I'm a bit upset at my Mothers Milk and Goji 3 weeks into flower.

5 of 6 MM's have balls at the bottom branches. I pulled them off and will hope for the best. I know sometimes plants do that and then stop. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Same thing with all 3 of my Goji's. Balls at the bottom branches on 2 of them, but the other plant had small pollen packages growing under a few of the buds near the top. That one scares me and I think that one will herm. I will keep my eyes on it.

The Prayer Towers, the ones that I thought would have problems, are perfect and no balls at all. Thats the only good news so far.

From time to time I get balls on bottom branches with fem seeds but these seeds take the cake for the worst grow ever. I didn't expect this and I'm not very happy. Wont be doing his stuff again. Not user error, just bad luck I guess. I'll be posting pics when the stuff finishes. who knows, maybe something good will come out of this, or maybe 1 herm will screw the whole garden.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ttnl6 X appy smelling like straight incense at day 42. Lemme see if I can snap a pic


Please do !


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 22, 2016)

Sorry guys. The hps was pissing me off on closeup a so I took a panorama and a shot of the group of ttnnl6 X appy. 

When I harvest I'll get a shit of them in good light up close with reports etc. 

Weak. It won't let me upload the pano. 

Here's a group of 3 ttnl6xappy


----------



## Crab Pot (Aug 22, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> GRAPE u say


Hey JD! Yeah grape! But just on one of the five phenos that I've flowered. They all have a great aroma though. It's the pheno with the purple hue. I didn't even know grape terps were a possibility. Hope it comes through on the cure.

Chopped yesterday


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 22, 2016)

Hotwired said:


> I guess I'm the worst Bodhi grower around these parts. I can deal with all my Prayer Tower flowering in clone stage due to my 12/1 schedule, but now I'm a bit upset at my Mothers Milk and Goji 3 weeks into flower.
> 
> 5 of 6 MM's have balls at the bottom branches. I pulled them off and will hope for the best. I know sometimes plants do that and then stop. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


I'll get straight to the point, GROWER Error.
5 of 6 mm hermies and 3 of 3 goji hermies?
Something is going on in that room that you can't figure out.
Worst grow ever ? Yeah but its not the seeds fault. 
Edit: btw pics or it didnt happen


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 22, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ttnl6 X appy smelling like straight incense at day 42. Lemme see if I can snap a pic


THANK YOU FOR GROWING THESE OUT. Any aroma description has my full attention


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 22, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I'll get straight to the point, GROWER Error.
> 5 of 6 mm hermies and 3 of 3 goji hermies?
> Something is going on in that room that you can't figure out.
> Worst grow ever ? Yeah but its not the seeds fault.


Saw that coming. Going to be a bunch of other Bodhi lovers saying the same thing. That's ok. I've been growing longer than you have been alive 

Maybe a small explanation to prove my point. I grow in that same tent every harvest with different strains. This is the first time I got this result. Same light, same fans, same food. Yeah but it's grower error. lol


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 22, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I'll get straight to the point, GROWER Error.
> 5 of 6 mm hermies and 3 of 3 goji hermies?
> Something is going on in that room that you can't figure out.
> Worst grow ever ? Yeah but its not the seeds fault.
> Edit: btw pics or it didnt happen


I will say, wen i do here about hermies from bodhi...Which.is rare...its usually goji and mothers milk


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 22, 2016)

Hotwired said:


> Saw that coming. Going to be a bunch of other Bodhi lovers saying the same thing. Thjat's ok. Ive been growing longer than you have been alive


Saw it coming? Guess you got the attention you were looking for lol


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 22, 2016)

Hotwired said:


> Saw that coming. Going to be a bunch of other Bodhi lovers saying the same thing. Thjat's ok. Ive been growing longer than you have been alive


I had a lemon d x g13hp go nanner city on me. And 3 blueberry snow freebies. But i get so few herms and or male organs i rarely scope. Hmmm mayb thats a bad habit.


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 22, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I had a lemon d x g13hp go nanner city on me. And 3 blueberry snow freebies. But i get so few herms and or male organs i rarely scope. Hmmm mayb thats a bad habit.


I should have given a full explanation with pics. It's not as bad as I typed it out to be. I think I was just a bit angry at seeing balls on my girls.

This is what I saw........................

Each main stem grows a fat female pistil at the junction point where branches grow out of it. It usually swells up and gets really fat before harvest. These are some of the best places to grow 1 single seed because they usually come out really fat and healthy. I know Uncle Ben used this method a few times and if you are careful with the pollen it works very well. Instead of getting the fat female pistil I got a fat single male ball. ONLY at the very bottom of the plant. 1 single ball on each main stem and a total of 4 in all because I top using the 4 top method.

Everything above the very bottom had the fat female pistil and no other balls were found on the plant. The buds at the middle and top were all perfect except for the one Goji where the fat female pistil on the main stem grew a small male pollen package below the buds in 2 places near the top. That is the only plant I'm really concerned about.

I apologize for the confusion if I led anyone to believe that the plants were full of balls everywhere. If I had a cam I think you would know what I am talking about. These were single balls at the bottom where no light was getting to. Easily pulled off and discarded. No evidence of male pollen were forming anywhere else on the plants except for the one Goji. THAT one I will definitely keep an eye on.

Windy is right, user error on my part. But not the growing, just the explaining. I believe that they should all make it to the end just fine, cept for that 1 Goji. 

I'll make sure to post pics when they are done and if that one Goji decides to go full herm so be it. 1 out of 15 isn't so bad at all. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 23, 2016)

Bout to get a pack of that sunshine daydream ....smh. 

http://oregoneliteseeds.com/products/sunshine-daydream-10-reg-seeds


----------



## COGrown (Aug 23, 2016)

Hotwired said:


> Saw that coming. Going to be a bunch of other Bodhi lovers saying the same thing. That's ok. I've been growing longer than you have been alive
> 
> Maybe a small explanation to prove my point. I grow in that same tent every harvest with different strains. This is the first time I got this result. Same light, same fans, same food. Yeah but it's grower error. lol


Yeah, it is definitely grower error. Goji is stable as a motherfucker. I've run 22 Goji seeds, around 13-15 females, and both the Pinesoul and the Queen Mother cut that Bodhi selected and never had any problems with any of them. So yeah, get ready for a bunch of people with lots of experience growing these seeds saying that it is your fault.

Over four years I've run literally hundreds of bodhi's seeds, crosses using the Snow Lotus, Appalachia, Rks, Deadly G, 88g13, Instant Karma, Apollo 11, and Yo Mama males, and I want to say I found around five plants total that have given me intersex issues, and two of those were in testers and one was in a release for outdoor only that I still ran inside.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 23, 2016)

I just wanted to come here and tell you guys that I think the high humidity method of dealing with thrips worked for me. I basically just watered everything really well, closed all intake/outtake vents, and left a 5 gallon bucket of water in the corner of my tent and within 3 days of 90%+/- rh. And I havent seen a single thrip or additional thrip like damage a week later.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 23, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Bout to get a pack of that sunshine daydream ....smh.
> 
> http://oregoneliteseeds.com/products/sunshine-daydream-10-reg-seeds


Get it, its good ahit. I got my first female and immediately had to buy another pack. This one stands only as bodhi greatness.


COGrown said:


> Yeah, it is definitely grower error. Goji is stable as a motherfucker. I've run 22 Goji seeds, around 13-15 females, and both the Pinesoul and the Queen Mother cut that Bodhi selected and never had any problems with any of them. So yeah, get ready for a bunch of people with lots of experience growing these seeds saying that it is your fault.
> 
> Over four years I've run literally hundreds of bodhi's seeds, crosses using the Snow Lotus, Appalachia, Rks, Deadly G, 88g13, Instant Karma, Apollo 11, and Yo Mama males, and I want to say I found around five plants total that have given me intersex issues, and two of those were in testers and one was in a release for outdoor only that I still ran inside.


I feel ya. I grow alot of bodhi...not that much but a good amount and herms r wat i would call very rare. Nome of my testers have hermed. 80% of my herms...4-5 wer one freebie strain,which ive seen ppl get good outta. Goji however ive seen herms from, but as popular as goji is compared to othwr strains. With as many ppl trying goji first...it bond to happen.

But ppl jump ppl here wen they call out bodhis herm ratio cuz its really low. It happens. But 4-5 times...its ur fault lol


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 23, 2016)

So if you're organic and are looking for an easy-ish way of dealing with thrips imo high humidity will get em. I will say that my plants incurred some stress but my area also had 100° + weather at the same time so it got super hot in there.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 23, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> So if you're organic and are looking for an easy-ish way of dealing with thrips imo high humidity will get em. I will say that my plants incurred some stress but my area also had 100° + weather at the same time so it got super hot in there.


100 degrees....sounds like my neck of the lack of woods.


----------



## genuity (Aug 23, 2016)

Hotwired said:


> Saw that coming. Going to be a bunch of other Bodhi lovers saying the same thing. That's ok. I've been growing longer than you have been alive
> 
> Maybe a small explanation to prove my point. I grow in that same tent every harvest with different strains. This is the first time I got this result. Same light, same fans, same food. Yeah but it's grower error. lol


Had balls on all my mother's milk...an them a few times...still balls...but good smoke.

So not your fault.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 23, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Bout to get a pack of that sunshine daydream ....smh.
> 
> http://oregoneliteseeds.com/products/sunshine-daydream-10-reg-seeds


Why would they pick that name knowing Bodhi been had it lol


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Why would they pick that name knowing Bodhi been had it lol


Im pretty sure its bodhis ssdd for sale at their bank....but watchout bodhi sells 11packs. Ive seen 10 packs but idk abt them.. makse me stare with squinty eyes


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Why would they pick that name knowing Bodhi been had it lol





JDGreen said:


> Im pretty sure its bodhis ssdd for sale at their bank....but watchout bodhi sells 11packs. Ive seen 10 packs but idk abt them.. makse me stare with squinty eyes



I stand corrected...pfff y.,.just y..

Do a quick google search for a strain name for god sakes. Ive got 8 pages of pot names. Some good...othera bad..lol...but all original. Y steal names


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I will say, wen i do here about hermies from bodhi...Which.is rare...its usually goji and mothers milk


It's the Tahoe in it. As 
Much as you could breed out its finickiness, it's still gotta be in there somewhere. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hotwired said:


> I should have given a full explanation with pics. It's not as bad as I typed it out to be. I think I was just a bit angry at seeing balls on my girls.
> 
> This is what I saw........................
> 
> ...


Sounds like a light leak or stress thing. Minor If it's only one ball per main shoot. I had a manner pop up on a cookie cross I was running recently and got nervous. Pulled off the one nut and no more grew. Kind of interesting, but not a huge deal IMO. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 23, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Bout to get a pack of that sunshine daydream ....smh.
> 
> http://oregoneliteseeds.com/products/sunshine-daydream-10-reg-seeds


NOBODY GROW SSDD!! The cross is wack. It sucks ass. Just send yr seeds to me and ill discard them for you


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> NOBODY GROW SSDD!! The cross is wack. It sucks ass. Just send yr seeds to me and ill discard them for you


I'll take your overflow lmao


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 23, 2016)

Wait, correction.... bodhis ssdd is wack. Idk bout the imposter version but id bet its fine...


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hotwired said:


> Have you liked this method? I like it a lot and the money saved is well worth it
> I put the PT's under a 16/8 veg cycle for now until I figure out what to do next. I hope they dont continue to flower.
> 
> 
> ...


Sry, better late than never i guess...

Just wanted to chime in w my clone experience, maybe it will help... i clone in plugs (rapid rooter) in domed trays on 24 hr lights on. I have a couple dozen strains. 

Im not the best cloner. My cuttings usually root between 8-12 days. Once in a while i will get strains that "stress flower" under 24 hrs of light. Imo, its not the light schedule thats making them flower. Its strain dependant and happens from the stress of the whole cloning experience. Cloning is just abt the most tramatic thing u can do to a plant, and have it survive. Some strains dnt handle it as good as others and they freak out and try to reproduce because of this "apocalypse" theyre experiencing. Its a combo of all the unsuitable environmental factors theyre being subjected to.

But if they do flower its not the end of the world. Just transplant em, give em fresh air, and theyll be back to their old vegging-selves in no time! Just might add a few days to the completion date, thats all.

Happy growing!


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 23, 2016)

K one more post and ill be good for a week or so... lol...

Has anyone grown out Green Lotus??

Or how bout, has anyone grown Green Crack indoors??

Ive grown green crack outside and it was one of the most productive, easy to grow, fun, great yielding, short flowering plants ive ever experienced. The smoke is really tasty too! Cash croppers dream!

Never grown it indoors tho... or heard of anyone who has.

Im not a big sativa fan. Honestly id consider myself an indicaholic. But if im gonna do a sativa, id want it to be GC.

Anyone run the Green Lotus? Or am i gonna have to put some beans in the ground??


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 23, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Wait, correction.... bodhis ssdd is wack. Idk bout the imposter version but id bet its fine...


Everyone just needs to leave a bunch of one star reviews on it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## doniawon (Aug 23, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> K one more post and ill be good for a week or so... lol...
> 
> Has anyone grown out Green Lotus??
> 
> ...


I guess cush is the indy dom green crack. 

I think it finishes very fast too if I remember correct.


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 23, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I guess cush is the indy dom green crack.
> 
> I think it finishes very fast too if I remember correct.


I've heard that it was simply the same strain renamed.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 23, 2016)

green crack aka cush

By Schrooomy420:

_"It was an 89 SSSC skunk#1 crossed with an unknown indica in athens ohio in about 1990. It was indeed made by cecilC. Cecil is the kind of guy who would'nt want to take credit for making it as it was just a random cross. 
The part about MrGreenBeans was pretty acurrate. Only mrgreenbeans was'nt living anywhere near georgia. He had people that were bringing him pounds of green crack aka Cush and he loved it and wanted to grow it. He kept trying to get clones from these guys and they would always say no. Eventually for the price of $2,500 he was able to get a clone of it. Those georgia guys, mrgreenbeans and CecilC all call it Cush with a C not to be confused with Kush. I think when mrgreenbeans got the clone it was around 94. Cecils old friends that had the Cush still he stopped talking to for reasons and was'nt in that area anymore. Another old user some of you may remember named Bunz had this plant out in southern cali that was not named but he was selling herb to snoop dog if you believe the story(but bunz was'nt one to make shit up), was selling herb to snoop dog and snoop named it green crack. Years later, I met mrgreenbeans on a canadian IRC chat client and invited him to come chat at truestoners. He did and he and cecil kicked it off and the three of us met up and exchanged clones. At the same time or rather right before then, cecil got Bunz to send him clones of green crack and a few others and the green crack and the Cush are identicle. I have heard folks saying that her structure looks like old skunk#1 or super skunk, but it is not, it is what it is, just apprears very similliar, but hell let's think about it super skunk = skunk#1 x afgani, Cush/green crack = skunk#1 x indica, same basic theory of a cross. She is very fast flowering, the fastest by far that I have ever seen from the approximatly 200 strains that I have grown. She has this super sweet like sickly sweet candy fruit taste and smell. She is a good one for sure. She is not my favorite, I find that with those types of fast sativa doms I build a fast tolerance, of course everyone else gets ripped from it. I think she is decently potent, not schrom or OG kush, but not weak by any means_. "


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 23, 2016)

Brisco county phantom cookies x solos stash






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Brisco county phantom cookies x solos stash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 23, 2016)

I love marijuana lore.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I will say, wen i do here about hermies from bodhi...Which.is rare...its usually goji and mothers milk


I grew a pack of Goji outdoors on a 12 on 5.5off/ 1on / 5.5 off light schedule that I had to manually turn on at night so it was very inconsistent, and pretty much the most light stress possible but they all grew beautifully with no issues.

I love goji, its a great outdoor plant and does pretty good fending off bud rot during the rainy months.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 23, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> I love marijuana lore.


I second that, and its nice to know you can research strains of lore or things that u could only imagine obtaining cuts of in your wildest dreams all for 65 $ n seed form via bodhi seeds.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 23, 2016)

Well shit, I told myself I wouldnt buy any more seeds for at least a year but ordered the loompas headband x wookie, TK x wookie, and wifi x snow lotus. Oh well...


----------



## limonene (Aug 23, 2016)

Grown goji and mothers milk and no problems at all with goji, a few micro seeds on 1 of the 7 mothers milk but nothing to worry about. I rate mothers milk extremely highly and am hopefully getting it back for my next run. I passed it around my area to some cowboy growers and not one has mentioned any seeds from clone or any issues. In fact they all love the yields, bag appeal and smoke.
Therefore I conclude - grower error.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 23, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Well shit, I told myself I wouldnt buy any more seeds for at least a year but ordered the loompas headband x wookie, TK x wookie, and wifi x snow lotus. Oh well...


Haha the struggle is real!!


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 23, 2016)

limonene said:


> Grown goji and mothers milk and no problems at all with goji, a few micro seeds on 1 of the 7 mothers milk but nothing to worry about. I rate mothers milk extremely highly and am hopefully getting it back for my next run. I passed it around my area to some cowboy growers and not one has mentioned any _seeds from clone or any issues_. In fact they all love the yields, bag appeal and smoke.
> Therefore I conclude - grower error.


WTF are you talking about? Learn to read noob. My conclusion.......IQ of 50


----------



## RootzGemini (Aug 23, 2016)

Hotwired said:


> WTF are you talking about? Learn to read noob. My conclusion.......IQ of 50


Hahahaha noob, learn to read full threads about Bodhi before you get hot with your Twitter fingers, amigo. This thread is a place of respect, and I would appreciate it if you educated your self before you made assumptions about people that provide input. @limonene got me linked up, he is a good man.

If you come back, kindly come back with something positive, I'm sure you can feel it somewhere in you're heart.


----------



## RootzGemini (Aug 23, 2016)

Hotwired said:


> WTF are you talking about? Learn to read noob. My conclusion.......IQ of 50


Now I'm all hot n wired... I Def have a low IQ bc I don't understand your fancy lighting cycle, but I keep it simple stupid and/or jar of tomato sauce method, so I prefer not to understand it.

I had mothers milk and dream beaver make tiny seeds in the fluff.... I assumed it was my fault tho

Stay positive


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> Hahahaha noob, learn to read full threads about Bodhi before you get hot with your Twitter fingers, amigo. This thread is a place of respect, and I would appreciate it if you educated your self before you made assumptions about people that provide input. @limonene got me linked up, he is a good man.
> 
> If you come back, kindly come back with something positive, I'm sure you can feel it somewhere in you're heart.


I had just started to type, "man, take that fucking negative shit somewhere else", but forgot to hit post. Anyway, here it is now. Definitely agree with ya. Only newbies or 12 year olds do that shit over here so if you're not either of those then chill the fuck out pal


----------



## limonene (Aug 24, 2016)

Hotwired said:


> WTF are you talking about? Learn to read noob. My conclusion.......IQ of 50


Hehe I love prodding a bear, they always growl.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 24, 2016)

I personally enjoy the "I've been growing longer than you've been alive" arguement...so what? You've been a shitty grower for 36 years....fantastic! Just bullshitin but I hate when folks say that!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Everyone just needs to leave a bunch of one star reviews on it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Done did lmao


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 24, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> I personally enjoy the "I've been growing longer than you've been alive arguement"....so what? You've been a shitty grower for 36 years....fantastic! Just bullshitin but I hate when folks say that!


Yea. Ive been learning for like tn years but my dad wouldnt let me grown anything till i got.ny own shit togther and he could "retire"


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 24, 2016)

Oh and everyone...just wanna say. I haven't ran a pack.of goji...not saying its unstable. I havent ran.into anything i would call unstable on bodhis end. 

But i stand by wen i see herms its ppl with goji and mothers. Now granted a newbs first choice is prolly goji. Cuz of popularity. Mayb herms r coming.from.goji cuz the grower isnt too experienced and many first rime try bodhi...anyrhing they chose woulda prolly hermed.


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2016)

Well 3 growers,with seeded buds from mother milk(from the last few post)is it still grower error?

I myself careless about some lower balls,or a few seeds..


----------



## limonene (Aug 24, 2016)

There's a grow report on breedbay, 99 gojis from seed. I believe it's where bodhi chose his queen mum, no herms just solid genetics doing their thing.

As for the mothers milk, the micro seeds we found in 1 plant out of 7 from the seed run would not be enough for me to call "hermie" and they never reappeared in later clone runs.


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Done did lmao


Don't you feel better now? Plus itll be hilarious with all the shit reviews. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Don't you feel better now? Plus itll be hilarious with all the shit reviews.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


It's got 3 reviews so far lol 
They look like they got some good crosses though I ain't gonna lie .


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> It's got 3 reviews so far lol


I've never been on a site with beans that have one star lol. Wonder if anyone will buy this guys beans....

Probably not haha. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I've never been on a site with beans that have one star lol. Wonder if anyone will buy this guys beans....
> 
> Probably not haha.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


In this community, what you guys are doing is free advertising....good or bad

Not saying solely you guys,but you get what I'm saying...I for sure would have never had heard of them at all...plus the links in the oestrogen thread..you best believe he gained some customers.


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 24, 2016)

genuity said:


> In this community, what you guys are doing is free advertising....good or bad
> 
> Not saying solely you guys,but you get what I'm saying...I for sure would have never had heard of them at all...plus the links in the oestrogen thread..you best believe he gained some customers.


I personally wouldn't buy anything on any site with 1 star reviews. 

Seems like a bad plan, but I guess you can rely on people that smoke weed not always reading the reviews on what they're buying...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 24, 2016)

genuity said:


> the links in the oestrogen thread.


lmao...but hey that's what we all do bro , anybody posting grow journals , seed and Strain reviews.....it's ALL free advertising....good or bad


----------



## doniawon (Aug 24, 2016)

Some more cowbell for my empty cookie jar!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> It's got 3 reviews so far lol
> They look like they got some good crosses though I ain't gonna lie .


I added the third


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 24, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I added the third


I was wondering if that was you lmao


----------



## martyg (Aug 24, 2016)

Dream beaver 4 days to go been flushing for 10 days now


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3764492 View attachment 3764493 View attachment 3764496 Dream beaver 4 days to go been flushing for 10 days now


How many days will she be total at finish?


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 24, 2016)

Mothers milk was one of the few bodhi strains ive ran that i havent seens nanners or sacs on.

Ive seen nanners and sometimes sacs on just abt every other pack i run. 

Have i gotten a few seeds here or there on lowers? Yes. Have i ever had my entire crop ruined by seeds? No.

Is it grower error? Id say no, but in actuallity-probably.

Do i complain? Not really. Why? Because these pacs are now $65 a piece or $43 a piece of u buy at least 2 u get 1 free.

Is it bodhis fault? No not really. Bodhi doesnt work the lines. He matches up elite clone onlys and hidden gems w proven males. And he lets em go really cheap.

Hows it bodhis fault if some of these clone onlys have tainted genes? Its not. Its just the way it is.

Having said all that, im still running bodhi gear and pheno hunting thru gear and risking cross pollination to my main crop. Why u may ask? Because the way i see it, even if i get just 1 good pheno from a pack, thats a win because for that keeper i paid $43. The risk is worth it to me. And every pack i run thru i find AT LEAST 1 gem. Amen


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 24, 2016)

@Hotwired stfu!


----------



## RootzGemini (Aug 24, 2016)

One of my partners had to bring silver mountain outside bc of issues with his setup, he didn't tell me until last night. I was really looking forward to grabbing a cut, but he didn't do that either. I never want spider mites again. 

I can get the cloner in an entire different place far from other plants... if I leave it for 3 or 4 weeks to see if any buggers pop up, would I be good? I'm most likely not going to risk it, kinda curious. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## limonene (Aug 24, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Mothers milk was one of the few bodhi strains ive ran that i havent seens nanners or sacs on.
> 
> Ive seen nanners and sometimes sacs on just abt every other pack i run.
> 
> ...


Amen to that brother. All I'm ever looking for is 1 keeper.


----------



## limonene (Aug 24, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> One of my partners had to bring silver mountain outside bc of issues with his setup, he didn't tell me until last night. I was really looking forward to grabbing a cut, but he didn't do that either. I never want spider mites again.
> 
> I can get the cloner in an entire different place far from other plants... if I leave it for 3 or 4 weeks to see if any buggers pop up, would I be good? I'm most likely not going to risk it, kinda curious. Any input would be appreciated.


Yes if u leave it for 3 - 4 weeks in a warm spot u will definitely see if u have any damage. Well worth the hassle for a proven cut of SM


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 24, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> @Hotwired stfu!


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 24, 2016)

@LexTalionis you're always so positive just how in the fuck are you such an awesome person.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 24, 2016)

Bodhi seeds.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 24, 2016)

Bodhi Dank Zappa


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 24, 2016)

Goji OG


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 24, 2016)

SSDD - 5-6 weeks flower (?) She does smelly like berries and butter but not in the way I had imagined. Almost a floral/butter combo.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 24, 2016)

Granola Funk (forum x wookie15)


----------



## martyg (Aug 24, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> How many days will she be total at finish?


She will be 9 wks in flower in 4 days


----------



## budLIFE60 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ssdd x ssdd on the left, ssdd x goji on the right. About 3 weeks in.

First time making seeds, wish me luck


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 24, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3764492 View attachment 3764493 View attachment 3764496 Dream beaver 4 days to go been flushing for 10 days now


Looks like it's still got a week to week and a half to go. Shaping up nicely. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 24, 2016)

@greendiamond9. How far along are they ?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 24, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> @greendiamond9. How far along are they ?


They were germed and put in cups in mid July
They will be showing their sex anytime now.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 25, 2016)

So for those who ran bbhp.....

@GrayeVOx 

Did you ever get some purple on yours?

Hoping it's not environmental.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 25, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So for those who ran bbhp.....
> 
> @GrayeVOx
> 
> ...


@limonene @apbx720


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 25, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> @limonene @apbx720


Thanks JD


----------



## martyg (Aug 25, 2016)

Space monkey ready for flower Alaska snow


----------



## martyg (Aug 25, 2016)

Silver snow lotus


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm curious about these "micro seeds." I just finished breaking down a test run of 5 Lemon Diesel x Wookies, and 3 of the plants have some tiny, undeveloped seeds. They weren't even round, they were flat like pepper seeds, and they were only on a few bottom branches. 

Someone on another forum had told me to look out for hermis with this cross, and about midway through flower, I had noticed something strange going on with those buds, and figured I was in for a hermi fest, but never saw any flowers.

It seems that any real seeds would have been much more developed at 68 days! I tried to get pics, but my camera sucks for macros.

All 5 plants were packed under one light, rotated, revolved, and generally jostled everyday, but only 3 have the micro seeds. They were also out in an open bloom room with 3 areas and oscillating fans blowing everywhere, and no one else got preggers. 

Does anyone know what causes this?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 25, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3765304 Space monkey ready for flowerView attachment 3765305 Alaska snow


Beautiful beasts you have there @martyg 
How long did you veg the space monkey? Be prepared for a massive stretch


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 25, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Thanks JD


I had one pheno i called the la lakers cut... had a lil purple on the fans...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 25, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I had one pheno i called the la lakers cut... had a lil purple on the fans...View attachment 3765373


Thanks  

You know how many days in that photo is?


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 25, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I had one pheno i called the la lakers cut... had a lil purple on the fans...View attachment 3765373


Never been a Lakers fan till now...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 25, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Never been a Lakers fan till now...


You and me both


----------



## GrayeVOx (Aug 25, 2016)

@Jp.the.pope she looks great! I had 2 or 3 with some purple stems but flowers and leaves stayed green.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Aug 25, 2016)

Just arrived from glg yeaterday  

SSDD, Granola Funk, Love Triangle (freebie)
Started 4 ssdd and 2 granola.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 25, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3764492 View attachment 3764493 View attachment 3764496 Dream beaver 4 days to go been flushing for 10 days now


That's quite the plant. Nice job growing it! 

Do you usually chop when you have pistals shooting out all over the place? I usually wait until there is little to no new pistals emerging.


----------



## martyg (Aug 25, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> That's quite the plant. Nice job growing it!
> 
> Do you usually chop when you have pistals shooting out all over the place? I usually wait until there is little to no new pistals emerging.


I scope the Trichs. I'll take em when mostly milky and a little Amber.


----------



## jtp92 (Aug 25, 2016)

Angelica is going to be a good stash I smoked some scraggels off the bottom of the plant last night wet and only been buding for about 2 weeks and it was as good as mid grade can't wait for the finished product happy growing everyone


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 25, 2016)

martyg said:


> I scope the Trichs. I'll take em when mostly milky and a little Amber.


I go by a combo of trich and bud maturation. Ill let the sugar leaves get pretty amber if the pistils dont mature. I like to sample a sugar leaf and at abt 20% amber im good. Which is usually right on time for daus and pistil maturity.

I foundthat. Wen i took buds based on trich color alone it wasnt the best always. Sometimes id have 2-5% amber witb dry pistils. I might take it but sometimes ill have up to 30% amber to get those bud fully mature.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 25, 2016)

Space monkey I have looks near ready at 46 days. Cobra Lips at 63 days has many white pistols still and leans more Indica. Sound possible or have I entered the Twighlight Zone?


----------



## limonene (Aug 25, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So for those who ran bbhp.....
> 
> @GrayeVOx
> 
> ...


Yeah I had a very scrappy pheno that smelt amazing but looked and yielded like shit, I thought it might be a recessive blueberry pheno. That pheno would have a blue tinge and shot out loads of late nanners for me in coco but my pal who is a brute with the ladies never got a single nanner the 2 times he ran it in Dwc. Smells more like blueberries than blueberries do.


----------



## DonBrennon (Aug 25, 2016)

Some Bodhi bud porn...........

Clusterfunk






Mystery Bodhi #3






Mystery Bodhi #2






Mystery Bodhi #4






The Clusterfunk and MB #2 aren't far from finishing


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 25, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Thanks
> 
> You know how many days in that photo is?


No i cant remember exactly but id say at least 8 weeks in.


PerroVerde said:


> Never been a Lakers fan till now...


Me neither! Phx Suns all the way! Not the bball team, the strain...


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 25, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Some Bodhi bud porn...........
> 
> Clusterfunk
> 
> ...


Mystery b's look kinda like mtn temple


----------



## DonBrennon (Aug 25, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Mystery b's look kinda like mtn temple


I defo agree on #3, think maybe so on #4 but I don't think #2 is. They're all very different plants. It's hard to tell from the photo's, but the clusterfunk is the frostiest.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 25, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Space monkey I have looks near ready at 46 days. Cobra Lips at 63 days has many white pistols still and leans more Indica. Sound possible or have I entered the Twighlight Zone?


Naw bro lol people sometimes forget we dealing multi polyhybrids so sometime you can have trichs finishing before the nugs so and vice versa. 

Some strains/phenos will never fully mature. Some will continue to shoot new pistils out. If it's a pheno you plan to run more than once then after running it multiple times will give you the best time when it's finished. Some phenos have a lot of things happening between the 60-70 day spot that can change it up and be good or bad depending on the person 

Cobra Lips I would say 9-11 weeks since its Chem 3 x Appy. Your good tho bro


----------



## RootzGemini (Aug 25, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I'm curious about these "micro seeds." I just finished breaking down a test run of 5 Lemon Diesel x Wookies, and 3 of the plants have some tiny, undeveloped seeds. They weren't even round, they were flat like pepper seeds, and they were only on a few bottom branches.
> 
> Someone on another forum had told me to look out for hermis with this cross, and about midway through flower, I had noticed something strange going on with those buds, and figured I was in for a hermi fest, but never saw any flowers.
> 
> ...


I am not 100% sure why, but I can give you our experience. This happened to us on 3 different plants, they were mainly sativas. It happened only from seed, and on the very very bottom of the fluff. 10 seeds at the most, whiteish flat things. 

The clones were heavily defoliated, thus getting better light penetration, and there were no little seeds in the end product each time. We only grow semi micro, for personal, with LEDs. I am assuming not enough light reaching the bottom is the issue (if you even want to call it an issue), but I'll be the first to tell you that I know nothing. I hope this insight helps.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 25, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Space monkey I have looks near ready at 46 days. Cobra Lips at 63 days has many white pistols still and leans more Indica. Sound possible or have I entered the Twighlight Zone?


Wookie crosses ive had have finished on the early side....55 days wouldnt surprise me if u had a pheno of space monkey like that.

The cobra lips does have indica chem d in the ...so also the chem 3, despite being sativa leaning, has indica in the parents somewhere

Although on average i would bet most phenos of both strains would be abt 8.5-10wks...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

I wish I could get a picture of this Synergy I have going. Still only preflowers and vegging away while rest of the garden went basically straight to flower, as usual. Wish I had about 50 of them, unfortunately there were only a few from a freebie pack. She will make a nice bush


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 25, 2016)

@FlakeyFoont some phenos will seeds themselves trying to survive which is prolly why seeds were immature. You won't see sacs or nanners very visible usually hidden in the nugs. Also some just seed themselves cus it's the genes in play like GSC. The cookie cuts used in crosses self themselves a lot which is why there are so many different cookie cuts out there now. But conditions stress can cause selfing too but from what you said sound like genes cus I think I remember the Lemon Diesel had some nanner issues


----------



## indican3 (Aug 25, 2016)

Got a male!!!

Actually 2/3 of my Lions Milk plants were male, luckily one of the males was a runt who wasn't getting enough sunlight anyway so I yanked it today.

This male's a beaut!! I have high hopes for it pun intended.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 25, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Some Bodhi bud porn...........


Cool to see you stop by finally! I know you live overseas from us, you should at least look at these deals at Great Lake Genetics before you buy from Euro banks. $150 for 3 packs rather than $100 a piece!

https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/bodhi

This should take you to the freebie list, its big!
https://sites.google.com/site/greatlakesgeneticscom/bodhi


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Aug 26, 2016)

A buddy of mine popped 2 of the fuzz for me on my quest to find something very close to the chem 91 skunk va, and he got 2 for 2 females. One is a pretty cool mutant, appears to have 3 actual tops. He's gonna keep her for now although she's not growing very fast


----------



## Nu-Be (Aug 26, 2016)

3 Cobra Lips in SIPs, day 17F:

 

Obligatory closeup of one:

 

Looking pretty healthy so far. No overpowering smells between the three ladies I got out of the full pack. Only minor variations between the phenos so far - all short, squat, bushy, same leaf shape/size/color, and almost no stretch - like 4" on 16" plants for a total of 20" tall. Will lollipop them this weekend.


----------



## Nu-Be (Aug 26, 2016)

And here's the veg tent, running 5x Bodhi Barefoot Doctor (smell like VERY LOUD pink cotton candy) and 5x Bad Dog Genetics GG4xLBL (smell like almost nothing - maybe some chives, maybe some mint) at day 37 from seed. 1 male mutant GG4xLBL was culled recently. Just about to up-pot to 3gal.


----------



## Bubbashine (Aug 26, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> 3 Cobra Lips in SIPs, day 17F:
> 
> View attachment 3765996
> 
> ...


Very nice looking on point so fresh & vibrant!!!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 26, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> I am not 100% sure why, but I can give you our experience. This happened to us on 3 different plants, they were mainly sativas. It happened only from seed, and on the very very bottom of the fluff. 10 seeds at the most, whiteish flat things.
> 
> The clones were heavily defoliated, thus getting better light penetration, and there were no little seeds in the end product each time. We only grow semi micro, for personal, with LEDs. I am assuming not enough light reaching the bottom is the issue (if you even want to call it an issue), but I'll be the first to tell you that I know nothing. I hope this insight helps.





akhiymjames said:


> @FlakeyFoont some phenos will seeds themselves trying to survive which is prolly why seeds were immature. You won't see sacs or nanners very visible usually hidden in the nugs. Also some just seed themselves cus it's the genes in play like GSC. The cookie cuts used in crosses self themselves a lot which is why there are so many different cookie cuts out there now. But conditions stress can cause selfing too but from what you said sound like genes cus I think I remember the Lemon Diesel had some nanner issues



Right, I don't know if it's an issue, or not, lol! Since these were testers, I didn't do a normal defoliation at 21 days, and the bottoms didn't get a whole lot of light because the fans were huge. About 2 weeks into 11/13, these started showing what looked like an iron deficiency, with yellowing starting from the inside of the bud sites out, and twisting leaves. But then that turned into some different looking buddage. Maybe that stressed them?

I'm thinking genetics, too, because it only happened on the one pheno. I've heard others have had the same thing in some other strains, but it cloned out in the next generation... which have just started to flower. I'll keep ya posted. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 26, 2016)

I will say, one of my only herms was the one lemon d x g13hp female ive found. It was a nanner forest at 3ish wks

Looking for another girl

So could b that mom.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 26, 2016)

I just posted about this at breedbay but fwiw, the ssh x wookie testers I got seem to be pretty hardy so far. I wouldnt be surprised if they hermed up on me because of what happened but I'll still let em finish if they do. Here's a top of a clone from each pheno I have going right now.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 26, 2016)

4Th pic that didn't want to load like a fuck.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 26, 2016)

Loving the mountain temple terps....


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 26, 2016)

Boysenberry hp already packing some serious density


----------



## doniawon (Aug 26, 2016)

Should I switch to dual spectrum bulbs? 
Never tried them thinking of trying them out


----------



## hillbill (Aug 26, 2016)

Switch to COB's.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 26, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Should I switch to dual spectrum bulbs?
> Never tried them thinking of trying them out


I love my COBs


----------



## hillbill (Aug 26, 2016)

COB's are the class of the field and will be more so month by month as they become more efficient with nearly ideal spectrums and tougher and easier to manufacture and more simple to install. They make the most usable light from the power I buy!


----------



## leoshitz (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello my Bodhi friends. Just a simple update for you. 

Goji OG
This strain thrives in Florida. (I am guessing). In the back you can see my Cougars milk. 

 
Testing a smart pot. 
 

Started with 3 of each...Goji, Cougars milk, and Silver Lotus. Lost two Cougars and Silver and one Goji to being male.


----------



## CoralMafia (Aug 26, 2016)

My all Bodhi run at 4 1/2 weeks since flip.


----------



## CoralMafia (Aug 26, 2016)

And I too love my COBS! Lol


----------



## Cezarkush (Aug 26, 2016)

Little off topic but brother's Grimm will be on that guys show September 23. See if he is not such a cocksucker on this one.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 26, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Little off topic but brother's Grimm will be on that guys show September 23. See if he is not such a cocksucker on this one.


That guy


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 27, 2016)

@amos_otis some for coming out of brisco county . Lowers on the PC x SS






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 27, 2016)

10/12 of my Goji are females! How's that for luck?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> That guy


Heres Duke Diamond few weeks ago I think, maybe a bit longer...https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-1-duke-diamond-va-of-brothers-grimm


----------



## hillbill (Aug 27, 2016)

Space monkeys are fast and loud 48 days goin' Amber fast.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Heres Duke Diamond few weeks ago I think, maybe a bit longer...https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-1-duke-diamond-va-of-brothers-grimm


Got nothing for or against brother grimm. Never tried them.

Never been a c99, jack herer or apollo fan....i kno.,,blasphemy.

But i.made th"that guy" comment cuz i was wondered wat show.

Best of luck to brother grimm and mayb ill see a cross of his that peaks my sativa side.


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 27, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Space monkeys are fast and loud 48 days goin' Amber fast.


Idk how either ...figured it was the wookie...but.my gg4xssdd r goin pretty quick too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 27, 2016)

TBH I didnt really know shit about him, but I love his attitude. I think he may of been referring to el douchebag with that show in Colorado (Adam Dunn)


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> TBH I didnt really know shit about him, but I love his attitude. I think he may of been referring to el douchebag with that show in Colorado (Adam Dunn)


Yea.......dunn.....thats the guy


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 27, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> And here's the veg tent, running 5x Bodhi Barefoot Doctor (smell like VERY LOUD pink cotton candy) and 5x Bad Dog Genetics GG4xLBL (smell like almost nothing - maybe some chives, maybe some mint) at day 37 from seed. 1 male mutant GG4xLBL was culled recently. Just about to up-pot to 3gal.
> 
> View attachment 3766001


Nu be will u be hunting those barefoot dr for high cbd? If so, u plan to have em tested? 

Im still wanting a high cbd/thc for RSO. Got a pack of barefoot i been eyeballin. Yours look great btw... nice job!


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Idk how either ...figured it was the wookie...but.my gg4xssdd r goin pretty quick too.


Maybe its from the ssdd side.

Bodhi said he used a bubbashine leaning male (lanky version). My bubbashine female ssdd is the quickest flowering of her sisters. Done at 8 weeks with no noticeable difference in high if taken longer.

Both my gg4×ssdd testers smell like super blueberry rn but its early and i expect them to "danken" up towards the end. Lol... danken... love inventing words

One is the biggest plant i have rn. The thing loves to build stem. Hopefully she switches her focus to flower development soon.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> @amos_otis some for coming out of brisco county . Lowers on the PC x SS


----------



## Nu-Be (Aug 27, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Nu be will u be hunting those barefoot dr for high cbd? If so, u plan to have em tested?
> 
> Im still wanting a high cbd/thc for RSO. Got a pack of barefoot i been eyeballin. Yours look great btw... nice job!


Yessir, we're looking for a CBD-rich blessing. My lady wants to make some tinctures, salves, and lotions for grandparents. I don't really know the protocols for having stuff tested, so if anyone can recommend a good lab and process to get it there, I'd be happy to consider it.


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 27, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Yessir, we're looking for a CBD-rich blessing. My lady wants to make some tinctures, salves, and lotions for grandparents. I don't really know the protocols for having stuff tested, so if anyone can recommend a good lab and process to get it there, I'd be happy to consider it.


x2. Not sure if I want to ship it out or get a home testing kit. Havent had time to research either option
I have a couple cbd strains going but not sure how high they really are in cbd.


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 27, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 27, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Nu be will u be hunting those barefoot dr for high cbd? If so, u plan to have em tested?
> 
> Im still wanting a high cbd/thc for RSO. Got a pack of barefoot i been eyeballin. Yours look great btw... nice job!



I'm debating popping mine too....those look great @Nu-Be


----------



## budLIFE60 (Aug 27, 2016)

Got my first order in from SHOE! Have had my eye on the satsuma for awhile now and finally pulled the trigger.  Thanks shoe for the great service. And thank you bodhi for the great meds!  Can't wait to pop em.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Aug 27, 2016)

Also the free testers sounds pretty great  Prayer Pupil (prayer tower x star pupil)


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 27, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Pinesoul X Wookie
> 
> @8 weeks
> 
> ...


Where can you get this? It have a name besides pinesoul x wookie. Thanks awesome


----------



## COGrown (Aug 27, 2016)

Two sky lotus in the back and the glue (on front left) and the Tahoe (front right) all at 20 days 12/12. The sky lotus in the back left will probably be the keeper of that pack, she is Skywalker dominant with great yields. The sky lotus in back left yields better, but has less going on in flavor and takes almost two weeks longer. 
They are in 7 gallon fabric pots with what was originally buildasoil LOS mix but that I have re-amended with my own mix four times now.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2016)

So much bodhi gear so little time


----------



## Crab Pot (Aug 27, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Where can you get this? It have a name besides pinesoul x wookie. Thanks awesome



Soulmate is the strain name. Both Incanlama and Headiegardens (Shoe) on IG were taking preorders a couple of days ago. I'm not sure if it's anywhere else yet.


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 27, 2016)

COGrown said:


> View attachment 3767272
> Two sky lotus in the back and the glue (on front left) and the Tahoe (front right) all at 20 days 12/12. The sky lotus in the back left will probably be the keeper of that pack, she is Skywalker dominant with great yields. The sky lotus in back left yields better, but has less going on in flavor and takes almost two weeks longer.
> They are in 7 gallon fabric pots with what was originally buildasoil LOS mix but that I have re-amended with my own mix four times now.


How many plants you running per pot?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 27, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 3767386
> So much bodhi gear so little time


Holy crap that's a bodhi arsenal 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Aug 27, 2016)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 3767386
> So much bodhi gear so little time


LMAO! Damn son. I couldn't use all them seeds in ten years using my small scale. Bodhi has become more popular than beany babies were! 

Update on squiggly the Internet photo runt. 4-5 nodes.


----------



## COGrown (Aug 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> How many plants you running per pot?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Just the one each. Four plants total. I selected these two sky lotus from six or seven females 3 runs ago.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 27, 2016)

Im in denial here....can i get some input please. Space monkey #3, are these nanners?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 27, 2016)

Sorry, best pics i could take


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Aug 27, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> View attachment 3767420
> 
> Sorry, best pics i could take


UHOH. Thankfully I don't see so well.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 27, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> View attachment 3767420
> 
> Sorry, best pics i could take


Id love to say yes or no, but my kids have fucked up my computer screen so the blacks are all red, POS


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 27, 2016)

Im sure they are. Last few feedings were high and i didnt monitor uptake so ppms were super high. Other plants are fine just this one. And she still has 2 weeks or so to go still...smh. risk it or nah?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 27, 2016)

Cant tell with that picture


----------



## Bubbashine (Aug 28, 2016)

Hopefully be getting one of these to run soon!

WIFI x SSDD
WIFI x 88G13/HP 
GSC forum x SSDD


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 28, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Im sure they are. Last few feedings were high and i didnt monitor uptake so ppms were super high. Other plants are fine just this one. And she still has 2 weeks or so to go still...smh. risk it or nah?


That has more than two weeks I'd say from that pic. I'd guess closer to four weeks. And I'd risk it personally and just pluck the junk out as it comes, unless it gets to be too much to keep up with.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 28, 2016)

rikdabrick said:


> That has more than two weeks I'd say from that pic. I'd guess closer to four weeks. And I'd risk it personally and just pluck the junk out as it comes, unless it gets to be too much to keep up with.


Thanks for the help. I have clones of it so if its genetic i will know next round. Seeds won't make or break my run but i will keep an eye an pluck the few nanners i seen. It does look like she needs alot more time huh? 4 more weeks would be 13 in total. 12 next round if i dont supercrop in the first week of flower. Thanks again @rikdabrick


----------



## hillbill (Aug 28, 2016)

Got 2 space monkeys at 49 days going yellow leaves and Amber trichs. They started flowering faster than any I've had. Put on size and frost early then slowed in growth but astonishingly fast maturing. Mine lean sativa and stink. Chopping later today! Light yielder and longish buds. Not that dense. Thought these would be more Indica. Not a complaint, just a thought. Very loud. Very loud.

Also have a cobra lips past 9 weeks thicker buds leans Indica with dense buds and FROST. A few days away here. Much more compact, some buds are white frost! Beginning to understand this Bodhi cult thing.


----------



## Psyphish (Aug 28, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Got 2 space monkeys at 49 days going yellow leaves and Amber trichs. They started flowering faster than any I've had. Put on size and frost early then slowed in growth but astonishingly fast maturing. Mine lean sativa and stink. Chopping later today! Light yielder and longish buds. Not that dense. Thought these would be more Indica. Not a complaint, just a thought. Very loud. Very loud.
> 
> Also have a cobra lips past 9 weeks thicker buds leans Indica with dense buds and FROST. A few days away here. Much more compact, some buds are white frost! Beginning to understand this Bodhi cult thing.


Root Aphids make plants look like they're finishing faster than they should, also the leaves going yellow doesn't sound good. Also the skinny light weight buds sound like they ripened/died early.


----------



## DonBrennon (Aug 28, 2016)

Grew up on the same street as the lead singer


----------



## hillbill (Aug 28, 2016)

Just now yellowing which don't worry me. These were fast from flip. Got a couple other strains with green and a cobra lips at 66 days that is more green. I do think their appetite outran my ability to keep up in the small containers I use. These are all in the same mix.

I've looked but don't see any flying or creeping things. I try to make things uncomfortable for them. I will check thoroughly after chop.


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 28, 2016)

barefoot doctor coming down real soon. smells delicious.
 
sunshine 4. a little while longer to go.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Aug 28, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> barefoot doctor coming down real soon. smells delicious.
> View attachment 3767735
> sunshine 4. a little while longer to go.
> View attachment 3767736


Great job, both are looking frosty. Could you give a little more detail of the smell on the barefoot doctor? Been looking at this strain. Nice work


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 28, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Just now yellowing which don't worry me. These were fast from flip. Got a couple other strains with green and a cobra lips at 66 days that is more green. I do think their appetite outran my ability to keep up in the small containers I use. These are all in the same mix.
> 
> I've looked but don't see any flying or creeping things. I try to make things uncomfortable for them. I will check thoroughly after chop.


I wouldnt worry to much. Ive seen some steains get pretty yellow. My maui dom dream beaver pheno gets pretty yellow before harvest.


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 28, 2016)

Brisco county fire






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 28, 2016)

Bbhp end of week 4 ( 2 8 )


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 28, 2016)

not great with the olfactory descriptions but its very fruity/floral. some lemon in there and berries with a faint whiff of diesel


----------



## Nu-Be (Aug 28, 2016)

Pipeline to Puna Panorama



(unedited, no filters)

Fueled by Kava Dave himself. Full saturation achieved, and I do mean *full saturation*!


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 28, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Thanks for the help. I have clones of it so if its genetic i will know next round. Seeds won't make or break my run but i will keep an eye an pluck the few nanners i seen. It does look like she needs alot more time huh? 4 more weeks would be 13 in total. 12 next round if i dont supercrop in the first week of flower. Thanks again @rikdabrick


4 weeks is just an estimate. Maybe 3, but I doubt 2 weeks unless you like taking stuff early which is fine if that's what you like. 13 weeks would be on the long side of most modern hybrids, but not out of the realm of reality. I just think most people won't let their plants go that long for numerous reasons. My preference for cutting is when the plant stops throwing out new pistils and they've receded and the calyxes have swelled or that whole process of pistil production has nearly stopped and the overall plant just looks "done"; not dead or dying, but "done". That's my definition of a ripe plant more than anything. It's not right or wrong necessarily, but I would say it works better than some other methods I've heard of. A friend of mine cut his plants earlier than I would've and I asked him why? And he said, "because the pistils were half white and half brown". I asked him how he knew the pistils were 50/50 when it was still shooting out pistils all over the place. It could've been throwing out pistils for another 12 weeks for all we know (I doubt that, I'm just making a point). He didn't have an answer besides that's how is uncle taught him to gauge maturity. In reality his plant probably would've thrown out pistils for 2-3 weeks I'd guess and IMO he probably missed out on a more well-rounded effect, probably the aroma wasn't as strong as it could've been and he definitely lost out on some yield. If you really want to know a strain try running at least half of a plant until you know it's "done" at least one round. And you can cut branches at different times to determine when it's most suitable to your taste.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Brisco county fire


I don't see any PC in there; very SS dom.


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 28, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't see any PC in there; very SS dom.


I would say the lower have slight resemblance to some cookies. But the cola for sure all ss. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 28, 2016)

This was mom:


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 28, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> This was mom:


That is a pretty plant. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 29, 2016)

Brisco county?


----------



## 0letdown (Aug 29, 2016)

Hey all, sorry I haven't updated in awhile. I ended up harvesting my two Silver Mountains and one Kalifornia at day 65 of flower. I have been really busy lately and was not able to get any pics before harvest but they were clones from the other pics I did put up, so you can assume they were similar.

Good news though! I ended up getting one female out of the three Spirit Hashplant seeds that @limonene gifted me. I was so excited I took like 15 clones  I also popped five Wolf Pack and five Black Raspberry seeds so those are what's on deck next from the B man. Hope everyone's plants are thriving!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 29, 2016)

Should have mentioned leaves still "praying" while yellowing on space monkeys. Anyway just chopped at 50 days and roots are healthy but fill all of container. Very loud orange zest, lemon and skunk. Eye watering terpines!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 29, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Should have mentioned leaves still "praying" while yellowing on space monkeys. Anyway just chopped at 50 days and roots are healthy but fill all of container. Very loud orange zest, lemon and skunk. Eye watering terpines!


Yellowing is part of the process of them eating up the remaining stored food in them. I like for mines to fade out but I don't trip if they are green either I jus don't want them toxic. Sounds like a nice fast finishing cross with those terps


----------



## limonene (Aug 29, 2016)

0letdown said:


> Hey all, sorry I haven't updated in awhile. I ended up harvesting my two Silver Mountains and one Kalifornia at day 65 of flower. I have been really busy lately and was not able to get any pics before harvest but they were clones from the other pics I did put up, so you can assume they were similar.
> 
> Good news though! I ended up getting one female out of the three Spirit Hashplant seeds that @limonene gifted me. I was so excited I took like 15 clones  I also popped five Wolf Pack and five Black Raspberry seeds so those are what's on deck next from the B man. Hope everyone's plants are thriving!


Good luck with the spirit hp pal


----------



## doniawon (Aug 29, 2016)

@hillbill any pics of that space monkey?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 29, 2016)

I do not live in a friendly state and until that changes I will let paranoia rule so no pics. That may change.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 29, 2016)

hillbill said:


> I do not live in a friendly state and until that changes I will let paranoia rule so no pics. That may change.


I feel you all the way bro. Here I think we are ok but if this was IG I would say hell no lol. Hopefully we can we something from you one day


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 29, 2016)

hillbill said:


> I do not live in a friendly state and until that changes I will let paranoia rule so no pics. That may change.


 no state is actually friendly. Some just let shit slide....until they dont.


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 29, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> no state is actually friendly. Some just let shit slide....until they dont.


More truthful words have never been spoken...


----------



## Bubbashine (Aug 29, 2016)

hillbill said:


> I do not live in a friendly state and until that changes I will let paranoia rule so no pics. That may change.


Remove MetaData with http://codewelt.com/stripper or http://www.steelbytes.com/?mid=30

Random image it's not Bodhi so sorry... it's "Blue Dream"


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 29, 2016)

I can't wait till Texas' billionaires bribe our law makers into taxing the potheads. It'll be a glorious day. I'm gonna shout my lifes ambitions from the rooftops.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> Brisco county?


----------



## RootzGemini (Aug 29, 2016)

hillbill said:


> I do not live in a friendly state and until that changes I will let paranoia rule so no pics. That may change.


I hear that brother. You guys f'd my plans up I think, I really wanted to get to my blueberry hills and bay11. 

Space monkey really sounds like the winner if you want something that is 8 weeks, in your case 7 and terps. I really didn't think I could justify another purchase, but wookie seems to be the daddy Im lookin for. Rice and beans for a couple weeks and no beer? Just maybe.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 29, 2016)

Grabbed a pack of the space monkey today!

My mothers milk keeps throwing these twisted leaf blades. Anyone seen this trait?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 30, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Grabbed a pack of the space monkey today!
> 
> My mothers milk keeps throwing these twisted leaf blades. Anyone seen this trait? View attachment 3768961


That makes 2 of us....plus a handful of other crosses. Still not sure what to hunt next. Will post inventory soon to crowdsource


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 30, 2016)

Also MT for you lovely people


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 30, 2016)

Gg4xssdd tester


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 30, 2016)

Black Raspberry

#5 phenos selected by @apbx720
Very spicy raspberry almost cinnamon fruit bread


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 30, 2016)

Oroblanco The white x wookie15 
Pheno #4 super oroblanco


----------



## doniawon (Aug 30, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> That makes 2 of us....plus a handful of other crosses. Still not sure what to hunt next. Will post inventory soon to crowdsource


Did u score some packs jp?
What all did u get?

I grabbed
Space monkey
Lazy lightning
Gogi
Ssdd
Freebies where 
Silver my
Wookie 41 X ssdd.
Might need to hit Denver next month with a care package


----------



## doniawon (Aug 30, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Oroblanco The white x wookie15
> Pheno #4 super oroblanco View attachment 3769113View attachment 3769114


Orodanko


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 30, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Did u score some packs jp?
> What all did u get?
> 
> I grabbed
> ...



black raspberry
cobra lips
gogi og
lavender jack
Lazy lightning
bingo pajama
Purple wookie
Neroli 91
space monkey
sunshine #4
Sunshine daydream
pipeline hp
bubbashine x kashmir

Handful of freebies including that wookie 41 cross

And a pack of alphkronik force empathy


Let me know if you swing down


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 30, 2016)

@doniawon have you finished a run on your MT yet, wondering what the ballpark is for flowering time?


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 30, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Did u score some packs jp?
> What all did u get?
> 
> I grabbed
> ...


Im tryn to get to Colorado for alittle fishing adventure.....huff....i need that...

But mayb i will see one of u foolz


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 30, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Black Raspberry
> 
> #5 phenos selected by @apbx720
> Very spicy raspberry almost cinnamon fruit breadView attachment 3769109View attachment 3769110


I dnt even recognize her she looks so dif. Crazy how much environment can change expression huh! Nice job w her btw!


----------



## doniawon (Aug 30, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> black raspberry
> cobra lips
> gogi og
> lavender jack
> ...


Damn, u killed it!
I'll b down fo sho'

I was wanting to grab some 303 gear from med man too, so I'll b in touch. That will b a good day

Killin these hoes today. Jabba n cowbell


----------



## doniawon (Aug 30, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Im tryn to get to Colorado for alittle fishing adventure.....huff....i need that...
> 
> But mayb i will see one of u foolz


Hell yea do it Jd!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 30, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Damn, u killed it!
> I'll b down fo sho'
> 
> I was wanting to grab some 303 gear from med man too, so I'll b in touch. That will b a good day


Keep me posted. Should be receiving em sometime next week and I'll be around. Brown house in Denver has straight shoreline flowers too. Worth looking at to see what that shoreline Dom you have might be working with.

Also just straight delicious herb


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 30, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Hell yea do it Jd!


Seconded @JDGreen


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 30, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Grabbed a pack of the space monkey today!
> 
> My mothers milk keeps throwing these twisted leaf blades. Anyone seen this trait? View attachment 3768961


Looks like mild toxicity or lockout due to pH. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 30, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I dnt even recognize her she looks so dif. Crazy how much environment can change expression huh! Nice job w her btw!


I was alittle low on some trace elements,.mostly iron...will have to get that spul adjusted abit....and was phosphorus def early. 

Not bad for running 70-80% on nutes from soil. Just a cpl teas. For the first time. But i think i got the gg4xssdd and ssdd chem pheno locked for the next run. And the black raz. I dropped the pineapple dream beaver and the oroblancos. 

But i got more oroblanco to look though btw. Want a less grapefruit sour version


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 30, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> @doniawon have you finished a run on your MT yet, wondering what the ballpark is for flowering time?


Ur lookin at a 9w minimum i think. I took both my girls @65-70days. Id say 11w max. Anything over that aint worth keepin. Imo

But an opinion of two girls and wat others have told me.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 30, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Ur lookin at a 9w minimum i think. I took both my girls @65-70days. Id say 11w max. Anything over that aint worth keepin. Imo
> 
> But an opinion of two girls and wat others have told me.


Thanks  I was planning on 10ish. 

I think my diesels might push 12, and the bbhp is 10ish from what I've heard.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 30, 2016)

@GrayeVOx @apbx720 @limonene 

How long do you let your bbhp go?


----------



## GrayeVOx (Aug 30, 2016)

My keeper #7 went 9 weeks the other 3 went 10. Gonna run #7 clone soon.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 30, 2016)

it at 9ish weeJp.the.pope said:


> @doniawon have you finished a run on your MT yet, wondering what the ballpark is for flowering time?


I took it at 9ish weeks, but the big mt turned out to b more cowbell I fucked up a label apparently. Which make sense.
Think my buddys mt was cowbell too


----------



## limonene (Aug 30, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> @GrayeVOx @apbx720 @limonene
> 
> How long do you let your bbhp go?


It looks ready at 8 but I found 9 was perfect


----------



## leoshitz (Aug 30, 2016)

Ugh. This is disturbing. Some kind of bad juju going on. No big deal just the main lines that support the biggest colas. Any suggestions?

Top is Cougars Milk
Bottom two are the same Goji


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 30, 2016)

limonene said:


> It looks ready at 8 but I found 9 was perfect


Thank you sir


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 30, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> My keeper #7 went 9 weeks the other 3 went 10. Gonna run #7 clone soon.


Thank you kindly


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 30, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> View attachment 3769436 View attachment 3769435 View attachment 3769434 Ugh. This is disturbing. Some kind of bad juju going on. No big deal just the main lines that support the biggest colas. Any suggestions?
> 
> Top is Cougars Milk
> Bottom two are the same Goji


Prolly mold of some sort. My outdoor plants will sometimes get some blue grey mold on a random branch that kills it slowly. Always starts at the node. It's a bitch but unavoidable in high humidity areas.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 30, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> View attachment 3769436 View attachment 3769435 View attachment 3769434 Ugh. This is disturbing. Some kind of bad juju going on. No big deal just the main lines that support the biggest colas. Any suggestions?
> 
> Top is Cougars Milk
> Bottom two are the same Goji


Have u spotted any chewed leaves? Looks like catterpillar damage


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 30, 2016)

I like pie.


----------



## limonene (Aug 31, 2016)

I've been away for a month and just got back and had a look at my plants. Got chemd, g13, nepaliogxgojif3(nepoji #hapscut) silver mountain, gg4, cookiesandvream13, disco biscuit on the go this run and all I can say is WOW to the nepoji!!! Day 40 and big thick dense buds, big yielder. My pal who ran the tester and gave me the cut runs about 6 new stains every crop Nd he said it's the best cut he has in his garden on every level. Smells sour, thick dense buds, looks like a great yielder too. Not as frosty as straight goji but not much is! If u see these up for sale do not snooze my Bodhi brethren!


----------



## limonene (Aug 31, 2016)

And here's a butterfly chilling on a turtles head in the heart of the Amazon. Peace.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Aug 31, 2016)

Butterfly kisses for a turtle.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 31, 2016)

My one wolf pack female is so incredibly fruity. Kinda bummed. 

Definite green crack leaner


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 31, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> View attachment 3769436 View attachment 3769435 View attachment 3769434 Ugh. This is disturbing. Some kind of bad juju going on. No big deal just the main lines that support the biggest colas. Any suggestions?
> 
> Top is Cougars Milk
> Bottom two are the same Goji


Is this happening on more than1 plant?


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 31, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> My one wolf pack female is so incredibly fruity. Kinda bummed.
> 
> Definite green crack leaner


I got all males...time to pop some mo


----------



## doniawon (Aug 31, 2016)

limonene said:


> I've been away for a month and just got back and had a look at my plants. Got chemd, g13, nepaliogxgojif3(nepoji #hapscut) silver mountain, gg4, cookiesandvream13, disco biscuit on the go this run and all I can say is WOW to the nepoji!!! Day 40 and big thick dense buds, big yielder. My pal who ran the tester and gave me the cut runs about 6 new stains every crop Nd he said it's the best cut he has in his garden on every level. Smells sour, thick dense buds, looks like a great yielder too. Not as frosty as straight goji but not much is! If u see these up for sale do not snooze my Bodhi brethren!


Does nepoji have thin sat leaves?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 31, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> I like pie.


Lemon pie or tang pie?disclaimer: not bodhi


----------



## limonene (Aug 31, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Does nepoji have thin sat leaves?


Not really, fairly broad. I'll pop some photos up tomorrow


----------



## COGrown (Aug 31, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> My one wolf pack female is so incredibly fruity. Kinda bummed.
> 
> Definite green crack leaner


Green Crack has always been the most dominant in almost any Appy cross, that's why I am more bummed out that he has stopped working with the much more recessive Snow Lotus male than when he lost the Appalachia male. The crosses with the Appalachia male are great, as both parent plants there are fantastic, but either a fruity or fruity/chem nose and taste dominated most of the phenotypes of all the crosses I ran. My favorite appalachia crosses are the ones where it is crossed to plants that are substantially different from the father, such as Sunshine Daydream and Tiger's Milk, where the difference is enough that there are many different phenotype expressions. In crosses where the mother is similar to the father, and I would include the Wolf Pack (or any chem/diesel dominant mother cross) in this group, I think you end up with a whole bunch of phenotypes that mostly resemble the Appalachia male but with rather random characteristics of the mother thrown in here and there. 

I like the Appalachia crosses, I'm actually dabbing some Cobra Lips live resin that is fantastic, but they do seem to mostly come out pretty similar to me. Getting one or two Tres Dawg or Green Crack dominant plants is great, but I never really need more than one at a time.


----------



## leoshitz (Aug 31, 2016)

The brown node spots are on two plants right now. Today the small branch that was in direct contact died. It is really humid here. Like 90% all the time. 

Can I spot treat this with something? I would say the spot is 1/3rd the way around the stem. Is it possible to cut it out and tape the stem? Bleach?

The full nuclear option is to remove the branch before it spreads. The buds above it look fine but we are talking about a main cola so I want it to become all it can be. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## leoshitz (Aug 31, 2016)

Okay I tried a semi nuclear option...
I used a small pen torch to kill the mold. 
 

I will keep everyone updated with the results.


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 31, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> The brown node spots are on two plants right now. Today the small branch that was in direct contact died. It is really humid here. Like 90% all the time.
> 
> Can I spot treat this with something? I would say the spot is 1/3rd the way around the stem. Is it possible to cut it out and tape the stem? Bleach?
> 
> ...


Check inside the stem to see if a catepillar burrowed inside


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 31, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Green Crack has always been the most dominant in almost any Appy cross, that's why I am more bummed out that he has stopped working with the much more recessive Snow Lotus male than when he lost the Appalachia male. The crosses with the Appalachia male are great, as both parent plants there are fantastic, but either a fruity or fruity/chem nose and taste dominated most of the phenotypes of all the crosses I ran. My favorite appalachia crosses are the ones where it is crossed to plants that are substantially different from the father, such as Sunshine Daydream and Tiger's Milk, where the difference is enough that there are many different phenotype expressions. In crosses where the mother is similar to the father, and I would include the Wolf Pack (or any chem/diesel dominant mother cross) in this group, I think you end up with a whole bunch of phenotypes that mostly resemble the Appalachia male but with rather random characteristics of the mother thrown in here and there.
> 
> I like the Appalachia crosses, I'm actually dabbing some Cobra Lips live resin that is fantastic, but they do seem to mostly come out pretty similar to me. Getting one or two Tres Dawg or Green Crack dominant plants is great, but I never really need more than one at a time.


Interesting! I dnt think ive had a gc dom appy cross yet. Usually i seem to get alot of chem leaners, or at least i precieve them as chem. But ive only ran a handful of appy x's. Seems the appy isnt very clear but always seems to transform both sides into amazing offspring.

W the snow lotus ive seen the majority to be snow lotus leaning. Weird, i know. Fruity sweet w the same snow lotus structure.

For me, g13hp has been the most clear male. Every pack ive ran i find at least 1 that leans hard to the mother. Its been steadily becoming my favorite male.

The wookie male, imo, matches up really nicely to the fruity strains. It seems to really complement them w its fruity citrus lav funk.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 31, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> Okay I tried a semi nuclear option...
> I used a small pen torch to kill the mold.
> View attachment 3769985 View attachment 3769986
> 
> ...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 31, 2016)

So anybody have any experience with the

Bubbashine x kashmir?

Just picked up a pack with a whole bunch of others, not sure what to run.

Any input would be awesome 

New MT and bbhp photos later tonight


----------



## leoshitz (Aug 31, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Check inside the stem to see if a catepillar burrowed inside



I am treating all the plants with AzaPlus. I have only seen two caterpillars this year.


----------



## CoralMafia (Aug 31, 2016)

Mmmmmmm some nic


----------



## CoralMafia (Aug 31, 2016)

Mmmmm some nice shatter made out of some Solo Stash trim.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 31, 2016)

MT


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 31, 2016)

Bbhp


----------



## jucee (Aug 31, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Bbhp
> View attachment 3770308


 We must have a smoke report! I'm so curious to see how the BBHP tastes, it looks so delicious!


----------



## Nu-Be (Aug 31, 2016)

3 Cobra Lips in SIPs, day 23F:

 

Packing on the frost early:


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 31, 2016)

Have a kalifornia that will be done at 8 weeks on the nose. Today is day 54. I'll get pics. 

Next done will be a chem Kesey and a Tt nl6 X appy. 

The rest look like 9-10 weekers. I admittedly did a lazy job of staking everything this round and have huge totem poles flopping everywhere.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 1, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3769909
> Lemon pie or tang pie?View attachment 3769904disclaimer: not bodhi


Yes.


----------



## limonene (Sep 1, 2016)

goji f3 x nepali OG (#hapscut)
Ive been away for a month and garden has been in the hands of a trusted pal, he's done a great job but u can see a few signs of things not being quite optimum but still I'm happy. The top pic, front 2 plants are nepoji on day 41 and I'm very impressed. Great density and a great aroma, going to be a good weigher of top shelf meds. My tents are 2.4 metres tall, as you can see i have overvegged! I have to get on a chair to see the canopy, there are a few signs of stress from proximity to the lights but as I've been on holiday i am just grateful that they are alive! If you can get hold of nepoji i would thoroughly recommend her, she's an absolute diamond. Not as frosty as the original trich queen f1 goji but not much is. Will massively outyield her though. Its already dense with about 27 days to go.


----------



## limonene (Sep 1, 2016)

silver mountain day 34


----------



## limonene (Sep 1, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Does nepoji have thin sat leaves?


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 1, 2016)

@limonene ur lcky u got a trustee. I couldnt lrave for 2 days without shit hitting the fan.


----------



## limonene (Sep 1, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> @limonene ur lcky u got a trustee. I couldnt lrave for 2 days without shit hitting the fan.


Yeah I've been growing for about 18 years and have a few former partners/oompa loompas that owe me a favour or 2. I have to admit i fretted about my plants the entire time i was away and got regular video updates lol.


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 1, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So anybody have any experience with the
> 
> Bubbashine x kashmir?
> 
> ...


Ask me that in about a month! Im poppin bubbakash next


----------



## jpdnkstr (Sep 1, 2016)

I was just away from my ladies for 4 days, it almost killed me too!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 1, 2016)

Yo folks, I have been a busy man! I'm about to send off a package to Shoe... Keep your eyes on his IG account for the drop..

Over 100x ten packs of freebies.. Super Silver Hashplant X Dank Sinatra (Affie leaning male)

Each pack of bodhi seeds you order from Shoe will get you a freebie ten pack! This is my way of showing bodhi some love for everything he's brought to my garden. Thanks big guy!!

This was quite a project and once these are gone I should be done packaging the Goji OG X Dank Sinatra for another round of freebies.. 

Stay blessed y'all.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 1, 2016)

@CoralMafia How are your solos smelling? I am about to pop 30.


----------



## Slimjimham (Sep 1, 2016)

@limonene I just popped a silver mountain because of your comment I think it was on instagram saying it's one of your favorites. Any pictures of died buds. Thanks!


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 1, 2016)

@Al Yamoni thanks so much, u the man. And its always great seeing ur post. Ur contribution is endless.

@limonene loving the south pics man. Totally sweet stuff. Hope u had a great time on our side of the globe.


And im happy to say i finally met some "like minded" fools over here...oh happy days #whenuryoung


----------



## limonene (Sep 1, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> @limonene I just popped a silver mountain because of your comment I think it was on instagram saying it's one of your favorites. Any pictures of died buds. Thanks!


sorry @Slimjimham i never take dried bud shots but i will snap the silver mountain for you when she is ready this run. Just look out for the lime zest pheno with loads of frost! I only found 1 in a pack of 11 and she didn't clone for me so I've been running the number 2 pheno which whilst great isn't quite in the same league.


----------



## limonene (Sep 1, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> @Al Yamoni thanks so much, u the man. And its always great seeing ur post. Ur contribution is endless.
> 
> @limonene loving the south pics man. Totally sweet stuff. Hope u had a great time on our side of the globe.
> 
> ...


dude? is that acid?!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 1, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> @Al Yamoni thanks so much, u the man. And its always great seeing ur post. Ur contribution is endless.
> 
> @limonene loving the south pics man. Totally sweet stuff. Hope u had a great time on our side of the globe.
> 
> ...


Like minded indeed good sir


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 1, 2016)

limonene said:


> dude? is that acid?!
> View attachment 3771028


So much so


----------



## limonene (Sep 1, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> So much so


Oh happy days!! When i was at school i used to save all my lunch money and starve so i could buy acid and weed at the weekends.. Enjoy bro!


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 1, 2016)

limonene said:


> Oh happy days!! When i was at school i used to save all my lunch money and starve so i could buy acid and weed at the weekends.. Enjoy bro!


Took aminute.to.find the good stuff. But yeah its great for those mountain nights in the harvest season. 

Gotta live.


----------



## limonene (Sep 1, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Took aminute.to.find the good stuff. But yeah its great for those mountain nights in the harvest season.
> 
> Gotta live.


yes indeed. Last time i had acid was about 6 years ago on the beach between peru and ecuador and i spent the night protecting a English mastiff we called señor manhead from all the towns stray dogs. Then i went jet skiing and got concussion and bruised ribs. Good times nonetheless!


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 1, 2016)

Uggggh even just SEEING that acid sent shivers down my spine. Did a lot of deep exploration of my mind with the help of LSD back in my early 20s. I just don't have the stamina for a 8-12 hour buzz anymore =(


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 1, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Uggggh even just SEEING that acid sent shivers down my spine. Did a lot of deep exploration of my mind with the help of LSD back in my early 20s. I just don't have the stamina for a 8-12 hour buzz anymore =(


I thought i would bring back some memories

Idk if i posted this, but heres the other gg4xssdd pheno 4......i shoulda fed her more :/


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 1, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> @Al Yamoni thanks so much, u the man. And its always great seeing ur post. Ur contribution is endless.
> 
> @limonene loving the south pics man. Totally sweet stuff. Hope u had a great time on our side of the globe.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brotha, have a nice trip!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 1, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Took aminute.to.find the good stuff. But yeah its great for those mountain nights in the harvest season.
> 
> Gotta live.


Hell yeah. You're my kinda dudeski..


----------



## Trich_holmes (Sep 2, 2016)

limonene said:


> Oh happy days!! When i was at school i used to save all my lunch money and starve so i could buy acid and weed at the weekends.. Enjoy bro!


Ahh.....yes. The old starving through the week for weekend fun! We used to have to all pony up our money, count out all the change and shit, and then go find our guy and he'd always be pissed saying we need to go to the bank first. I'm currently building some tubs to grow fungi. So this talk of acid has me jonzin to get going!


----------



## TheChick'nFarmer (Sep 2, 2016)

Silver Mountain. It was a fuely smell and floor cleaner taste with lime.


----------



## TheChick'nFarmer (Sep 2, 2016)

How do you send PM's on this site? Is it because I am a "New Member"?

Oh, previous pic was 3 different phenos, first two under hps and the third is under mh.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 2, 2016)

TheChick'nFarmer said:


> How do you send PM's on this site? Is it because I am a "New Member"?
> 
> Oh, previous pic was 3 different phenos, first two under hps and the third is under mh.


Select the persons user tag. Just click the username, a box will pop up, and the option to start a conversation. 

U can also click ur username at the top and go to the conversations tab


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 2, 2016)

TheChick'nFarmer said:


> Silver Mountain. It was a fuely smell and floor cleaner taste with lime.


 They look great, though.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 2, 2016)

Jd how was the voyage.
Chick'nfarmer, well done very nice sm.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 2, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Jd how was the voyage.
> Chick'nfarmer, well done very nice sm.


Oh a havent eaten them yet. Probably tomorrow. Will definitely inform yall on any univeral reality checks and psychedelic achievements.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 2, 2016)

@TheChick'nFarmer newer members can't send pm's. I'm not sure when you will be able to but it shouldn't be too long if you drop a comment or 2 every now and again.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 2, 2016)

We got mustang farmer a chicken farmer, n good ole' jdgreen up n here


----------



## doniawon (Sep 2, 2016)

Luycky charms?


----------



## Grindin8732 (Sep 2, 2016)

Got gogi and space monkey ordered, can't wait to try some more bodhi strains!


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 2, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Luycky charms?View attachment 3771788


Yea bro thats just like my Gojwi og and Sliver Mountain


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 2, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Luycky charms?View attachment 3771788


Where from @doniawon ?


----------



## doniawon (Sep 2, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Where from @doniawon ?


14ers, the know it all bud tender was telling me how 5 guys run bodhis, n he had bodhis gogi cut?, n passed on it cause he can get any cut in co! Lol
Guess it didn't suit his needs. 
Wadda chode licker.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 2, 2016)

Bet hes trying to run 10 random cookies crosses though and some real killer blue dream...

@doniawon


----------



## doniawon (Sep 2, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Bet hes trying to run 10 random cookies crosses though and some real killer blue dream...
> 
> @doniawon


Boulderites! Lol
I will say most of the staff there is super kew


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 2, 2016)

doniawon said:


> 14ers, the know it all bud tender was telling me how 5 guys run bodhis, n he had bodhis gogi cut?, n passed on it cause he can get any cut in co! Lol
> Guess it didn't suit his needs.
> Wadda chode licker.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 2, 2016)

Granola Funk week 7. She's showing her forum side..


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 3, 2016)

Buddha's Hand chopped yesterday. Grown in a gh power grower under t5's.


----------



## limonene (Sep 3, 2016)

A nepoji side arm.
#russianathletepheno
Side buds are bigger than any main goji heads I've seen, about 3 weeks to go.


----------



## TheChick'nFarmer (Sep 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> They look great, though.


Thanks?
I guess...at least my chicken's shit is useful unlike the type of Shit coming from your mouth, as your little vomit spewing emoji demonstrates.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 3, 2016)

TheChick'nFarmer said:


> Thanks?
> I guess...at least my chicken's shit is useful unlike the type of Shit coming from your mouth, as your little vomit spewing emoji demonstrates.


----------



## limonene (Sep 3, 2016)

TheChick'nFarmer said:


> Thanks?
> I guess...at least my chicken's shit is useful unlike the type of Shit coming from your mouth, as your little vomit spewing emoji demonstrates.


Theres better threads than this to act like a child. This is a grown up thread. Most of the time.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3772138





limonene said:


> Theres better threads than this to act like a child. This is a grown up thread. Most of the time.


Thanks for being so fucking kind to my wife!!! Fucking cheese dicks, is this how you treat all of the new members?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3772138


I bet that my wife has grown out more bodhi than you have!!! Oh, she posted more pics than you have also, in one post


----------



## churtmunk (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> View attachment 3772164


That lil gal.....lol


----------



## limonene (Sep 3, 2016)

im so confused


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## apbx720 (Sep 3, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> @Al Yamoni thanks so much, u the man. And its always great seeing ur post. Ur contribution is endless.
> 
> @limonene loving the south pics man. Totally sweet stuff. Hope u had a great time on our side of the globe.
> 
> ...


Anonymou-cid?


Al Yamoni said:


> Yo folks, I have been a busy man! I'm about to send off a package to Shoe... Keep your eyes on his IG account for the drop..
> 
> Over 100x ten packs of freebies.. Super Silver Hashplant X Dank Sinatra (Affie leaning male)
> 
> ...


Dude kickass! Thank you brother! Ill def be gettin some of these, i always go thru SHOE!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Anonymou-cid?
> 
> Dude kickass! Thank you brother! Ill def be gettin some of these, i always go thru SHOE!


Wats his IG


----------



## doniawon (Sep 3, 2016)

Wooki? Left pura vida right.


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 3, 2016)

Oh hell what did i just walk into??


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 3, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Wats his IG


Headiegardens


----------



## ShyGuru (Sep 3, 2016)

@TheChick'nFarmer @MustangStudFarm not to speak for anyone else but I believe the emoji @Amos Otis used was in reference to the description of the taste. If I asked someone how their dinner was and they replied it smelled fuelly and tasted of floor cleaner and lime I would react the same way. It's only with mmj do we accept and even look for these flavor expressions. I don't think he intended it as an insult.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 3, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> I don't think he intended it as an insult.


Not at that moment.


----------



## CaDreDay (Sep 3, 2016)

Just popped my first bodhi's ;4 Goji 7dank Sinatra 6ssdd. After watching that interview he has such a nice peaceful & positive outlook and is definitely someone I respect enough to fill the space a few times over and sample his hard work..can't wait for the 3part smoke trials boys


----------



## 1kemosabe (Sep 3, 2016)

doniawon said:


> We got mustang farmer a chicken farmer, n good ole' jdgreen up n here


Dont forget goat farmer.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 3, 2016)

Bbhp 

Mt
 

Plus new pipe


----------



## doniawon (Sep 3, 2016)

Jpthe.pope said:


> Bbhp View attachment 3772530
> 
> Mt
> View attachment 3772531
> ...


That bbhp is hard as a rock huh


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 3, 2016)

doniawon said:


> That bbhp is hard as a rock huh


No doubt. Looks like it might be a yielder


----------



## RootzGemini (Sep 3, 2016)

TheChick'nFarmer said:


> Thanks?
> I guess...at least my chicken's shit is useful unlike the type of Shit coming from your mouth, as your little vomit spewing emoji demonstrates.


Your Silver Mountain looks great, as complemented previously. I wouldnt take that emoji to heart. I'm quite positive the description doesn't appeal to his particular taste. Are you running more than one pheno?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 3, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I bet that my wife has grown out more bodhi than you have!!! Oh, she posted more pics than you have also, in one post


Was there ever a post in this thread from you identifying your wife? - or her identifying herself as such? Sorry, man, I must have missed it. But I would have posted the same post anyway, especially assuming an amigo would grok that not liking a flavor is not dissing the grower - or do you assume that all my plants are super delicious? I recall that I _complimented _the plant, in fact.

As to pics, the only Bodhi I'm running now is Goji, and both the mom and 2nd gen clone harvest pics were posted and well received here. I didn't see any reason to post 3rd gen pics, and I never post hps pics, but if it will make us amigos again, then here you go - 4th gen goji, about 10 days out.


----------



## Lucky88 (Sep 4, 2016)

Why are u guys ragging on Amos Otis??? That dudes been nothing but a Gem? Goji ogx Nepali og is it only a tester??? We're can I buy these seeds?


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 4, 2016)

Uhhhh I'd like to weigh in on this subject......


I like Bodhi stuff.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 4, 2016)

Lucky88 said:


> Why are u guys ragging on Amos Otis??? That dudes been nothing but a Gem? Goji ogx Nepali og is it only a tester??? We're can I buy these seeds?





Lex Talioniss said:


> Uhhhh I'd like to weigh in on this subject......
> 
> 
> I like Bodhi stuff.


Woah woah woah....

Hey now, amos has been here longer than me, amd i just have to say

@Lex Talioniss i like bodhi too


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 4, 2016)

I'd like to begin a period of healing. Lets alll sing koombahya and give each other free weed. 

Ahhhh namaste my bodhi brethren.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 4, 2016)

Oh damn i just realized that I have 68 trophy points on the riu forums!

I'm now auctioning off my account. Starting bid is $500000. I expect it to go well past the zillions.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 4, 2016)

Alls I know is that Jp guy either has a terrific sense of humor or he's really really high. You sir are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 4, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Was there ever a post in this thread from you identifying your wife? - or her identifying herself as such? Sorry, man, I must have missed it. But I would have posted the same post anyway, especially assuming an amigo would grok that not liking a flavor is not dissing the grower - or do you assume that all my plants are super delicious? I recall that I _complimented _the plant, in fact.
> 
> As to pics, the only Bodhi I'm running now is Goji, and both the mom and 2nd gen clone harvest pics were posted and well received here. I didn't see any reason to post 3rd gen pics, and I never post hps pics, but if it will make us amigos again, then here you go - 4th gen goji, about 10 days out.
> 
> View attachment 3772555 View attachment 3772556


We are in the process of trying to sell our house and it has been pretty fucking stressful. Our foundation has settled and it left cracks in our walls, so the real estate lady said that we would have to fix the house before we can move! We are trying to move to where we will not be persecuted for my love of weed! We are looking to move to NorCal or Oregon. Oregon has a 48 plant limit outside of city limits, fucking right!!!

My wife came on here to talk to a friend that we met on here. Her profile was still in the "newb" status so she had to get it lifted before sending a PM. She is too embarrassed to come back!


1kemosabe said:


> Dont forget goat farmer.


Are you implying that you are the "Goat Farmer"?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 4, 2016)

Fucking sucks because she just started Dragon Fruit, Prayer Tower sativa, and I started Black Raspberry. Whole packs Amos! I am probably going to be too busy to keep up with a journal or anything. Who else on here plants 3 fucking seed packs at once???


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 4, 2016)

What in the fuck sucks about that. I'd be stoked to be running 3 packs of anything Bodhi at one time. Your new house is gonna be smelling so beautiful.
I'm jealous and
I hate you.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 4, 2016)

Also I stole this pic and wanted to have it on a second page in the Bodhi thread.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 4, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> Alls I know is that Jp guy either has a terrific sense of humor or he's really really high. You sir are a gentleman and a scholar.


Why can't it be both?


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 4, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Why can't it be both?


It can be Jp. That's the beauty of the koombahya.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 4, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Fucking sucks because she just started Dragon Fruit, Prayer Tower sativa, and I started Black Raspberry. Whole packs Amos! I am probably going to be too busy to keep up with a journal or anything. Who else on here plants 3 fucking seed packs at once???


I can think of a few.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 4, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Why can't it be both?





Lex Talioniss said:


> It can be Jp. That's the beauty of the koombahya.


The precise beauty of koombahya. Put quite eloquently.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Sep 4, 2016)

Legend OG x Snow Lotus 

Mango Biche x Kashmir (testers) week 3 of 12/12, this is 1 of 4 ladies out of 7 popped, 100% germ rate, as usual from Bodhi...
And everyone here likes nature so here's a little waterfall from Michigan for you
 
Happy growing!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Sep 4, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Are you implying that you are the "Goat Farmer"?


 Yes sir. Well maybe not quite "The" goat farmer, but a goat farmer yes.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 4, 2016)

L


JDGreen said:


> I can think of a few.


Think I have 10 packs going. But i got a killer meth habit.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 4, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Yes sir. Well maybe not quite "The" goat farmer, but a goat farmer yes.


Don't sell yourself short kemosabe you are ""THE" Goat Farmer".


----------



## doniawon (Sep 4, 2016)

Legend og x snow lotus.. lookin tough.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 4, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Yes sir. Well maybe not quite "The" goat farmer, but a goat farmer yes.


I like it!!! Do you use their manure?

Sorry everyone, I am a 100% disabled combat vet. It dont take much to get me edgy. I was hoping that my wife was going to get on here and be more involved and do a better job of grow journals than I have been doing. I dont always play nice with others, so I try to keep my comments to a minimum most of the time...


----------



## limonene (Sep 4, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I like it!!! Do you use their manure?
> 
> Sorry everyone, I am a 100% disabled combat vet. It dont take much to get me edgy. I was hoping that my wife was going to get on here and be more involved and do a better job of grow journals than I have been doing. I dont always play nice with others, so I try to keep my comments to a minimum most of the time...


You've always seemed like a good guy to me, my apologies for chastising your wife! i thought i was being helpful.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 4, 2016)

Ssdd f2's.
Gettin some action .. these were crushed by ace ventura but they r alive!!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 4, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Legend og x snow lotus.. lookin tough.


My buddy is running like 5 of those for me. Should have clones in a few weeks for the new room  hopefully they look as good as yours @jpdnkstr 

@doniawon assuming I get ladies lemme know if you likey


----------



## doniawon (Sep 4, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> My buddy is running like 5 of those for me. Should have clones in a few weeks for the new room  hopefully they look as good as yours @jpdnkstr
> 
> @doniawon assuming I get ladies lemme know if you likey


This is why I only buy fems from bodhi.
Another dank kush. I likey already. I think my keeper test will simply b throwing buds against the wall n keeping the ones that stick.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 4, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Yes sir. Well maybe not quite "The" goat farmer, but a goat farmer yes.


I always thought about feeding a goat some rye grain and a rice cake with a spore print! Goat stomachs are great for pasteurizing the substrate! I dont have goats though lol...


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 4, 2016)

doniawon said:


> This is why I only buy fems from bodhi.
> Another dank kush. I likey already. I think my keeper test will simply b throwing buds against the wall n keeping the ones that stick.


Only buy fems?


----------



## Cezarkush (Sep 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Only buy fems?


Right said in jest I'm sure.


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 4, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Right said in jest I'm sure.


I was thinking the same thing, maybe he knows him and gets cuts, lol


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 4, 2016)

The seeds on the lower branches of the plants I pollinated are ready, I think the buds have got another week to go on both the Clusterfunk and mystery bodhi No2

Clusterfunk f2's








The Mum, like I said, nearly ready

























and............yes, you may have noticed I have/had thrip


----------



## hillbill (Sep 4, 2016)

Who or what is SHOE? I have no clue.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 4, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Who or what is SHOE? I have no clue.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 4, 2016)

Now sir, KNOW SHOE.


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 4, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Ssdd f2's.
> Gettin some action .. these were crushed by ace ventura but they r alive!!


ACE...tom ace...


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 4, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Who or what is SHOE? I have no clue.


And yeay, go to big shoe in the depths of the headiegardens for your latest bodhi magic beans for with each purchase comes freebies, excellent fast service and the luck that big shoe blesses with each send off
@Sour Sole u have been summoned! lol


----------



## doniawon (Sep 4, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> ACE...tom ace...


I saw that movie in the theater, do I qualify as old bastard yet?

Can't believe they popped. 

Laces out!


----------



## jpdnkstr (Sep 4, 2016)

The instagram stuff is new to us old folks... but I'm glad I found it. Shoe is an excellent Bodhi rep!


----------



## RootzGemini (Sep 4, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I like it!!! Do you use their manure?
> 
> Sorry everyone, I am a 100% disabled combat vet. It dont take much to get me edgy. I was hoping that my wife was going to get on here and be more involved and do a better job of grow journals than I have been doing. I dont always play nice with others, so I try to keep my comments to a minimum most of the time...


Tell the wife to come back bro, no worries, only love. You guys have nice plants, and I'm curious about the packs you have upcoming.

I'm sorry to hear about your disability, as well as the foundation. My friend has issues with his brick foundation, it's a complete nightmare. Stay positive. Positive vibes your way. One love.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 4, 2016)

I agree with Rootz. @MustangStudFarm you should tell your wife that if shes really the Bodhi-head you say she is, she will let this nonesense go and get in on all this good herb up in here.

Besides we need more female growers to even out this sausage fest.


----------



## ShyGuru (Sep 4, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> We are in the process of trying to sell our house and it has been pretty fucking stressful. Our foundation has settled and it left cracks in our walls, so the real estate lady said that we would have to fix the house before we can move! We are trying to move to where we will not be persecuted for my love of weed!


My father had the same settling issue and it can be a major headache. In his case he chose to have the house supported on I-beams, the slab repoured and a third of the foundation rebuilt to not only fix the problem but prevent it from happening again. But he only did all that because he planned to stay in the house. There is more than one way to skin a cat my friend. You could very easily skim coat the exterior of the foundation and use a thick water sealing paint on the inside walls and presto the cracks vanished. I would advise getting a new real estate agent tho. By law they are required to report any existing problems they are aware of to potential buyers. Good luck on your move!! I wish I could leave my prohibition state too...


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 5, 2016)

Man i envy the individual that can leave their home states for one with better circumstances. My gf wont let me move away from her family unless I get into an awesome college in another state.

That's why I'm working on a 4.0 gpa.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 5, 2016)

Btw people, idk if you've noticed yet but discreet seeds has a pretty nice comp going right now. The winners get a £100 or £50 prize voucher for whatever seeds they want instead of some weak pre-decided autos.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 5, 2016)

Incanlama on IG is an awesome bodhi rep as well. Gives out one of a kind freebies as well


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 5, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> We are in the process of trying to sell our house and it has been pretty fucking stressful. Our foundation has settled and it left cracks in our walls, so the real estate lady said that we would have to fix the house before we can move! We are trying to move to where we will not be persecuted for my love of weed! We are looking to move to NorCal or Oregon. Oregon has a 48 plant limit outside of city limits, fucking right!!!
> 
> My wife came on here to talk to a friend that we met on here. Her profile was still in the "newb" status so she had to get it lifted before sending a PM. She is too embarrassed to come back!
> 
> Are you implying that you are the "Goat Farmer"?


I just wanna say.... i moved, and left an illegal state,..indiana. ....moved AZ got papers. But.man its really no.better.

I cant say for oregon exactly, but ive heard alotta bad comes with that place.
Sure u can grow, but anyone who thinks the gov wont bother a marijuana grower i naive. This lack of attention is temporary Trump nor Hillary will make it easier. Hell obama be bustin grower like bush, they just never see it coming.

These states create this false sense of security. I became way safer the second i relaized LEGAL or at least not being able to be arrested is impossible any time soon.

Its not about if its wen. The.more safe u think.u are the more likely ull get jailed.
Fuckers take.ur house out here too, if u a grower,and theyfind u with u and feel like it, ur toast.....and have to.explain to.a judge that u didnt buy the crackers in ur cabnet witg ir cartel.funds

So.for all those ppl in illegal states that think...oh ill just go.to.one of those "legal" or more specifically "more legal" states....and ill be free.....its not that way. Marijuana growers r long from free.

Not trying to b rude, but running to a legal system didnt help me. I actually was prolly better off in the illegal system. They r just legalizing these state so they can pack full of dispensaries, then.make.it illgal to.supply ur own....

They cant make.it illegal to produce yet in these states. Not while they r handijg out permits....but wait theyll do wat AZ is gunna do...1.let u grow 2. Let ATON of dispensaries in
3. Limit grower rights
4. More dispensaries
5 finally once the.dispensaries supplly the city, theyll make growing ur own illegal,

They'll pull some shit saying u didnt get the bud disease or fungus tested...and say "u cant have that, it wasnt grown by a professional with a cannabis cultivator permission slip and you r gunna need another degree to show u know.wat ur doing."
They want u to have certification, degrees and permit for everything anymore and.marijuana is next.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 5, 2016)

I think.abt going to a more friendly state alot....but i just know it wont get much or ANY safer. Just the illusion of saftey where the police now have more discretion to arrest or release whoever they want.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 5, 2016)

Im actually rhinkin abt going back to an illegal state, just to.get away from this stupid phony culture they r building with cannabis and so that i dont have to listen to all the new regulations amd taxes and stupid shit they wanna do to make the system appear fair but.only benefit the rich folk.that lost their investments in the recession. They dont wanna say that, but they know that all the money will flow back.to them and we get to avoid some.jail time as long as we continue to.abide by the unfair rules and incoming unforseeable regulations.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 5, 2016)

Sorry i rant abt the so called legal system being incredibly unfair and illegal. Coaxing ppl to think they can just walk into a weed free paradise.
Nothing against anyone just dont want ppl to make a mistake a made hastily


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Sorry i rant abt the so called legal system being incredibly unfair and illegal. Coaxing ppl to think they can just walk into a weed free paradise.
> Nothing against anyone just dont want ppl to make a mistake a made hastily


I don't know man.....

Every neighbor on my street grows. 1 in 3 houses in my town is a grow house and the last raid was 5 years ago for BHO. 

The entire town smells like weed and people hit oil pens in the grocery store. 

Gotta say I'd rather live in this town than Kansas, or Missouri, or Virginia etc etc etc.


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 5, 2016)

It is unfortunate, I see a lot of the same things you are JD. I currently live in a state where my hobby is illegal, but it seems like every couple of years a bill is introduced to completely legalize or just for medical. I have seen these bills steadily change to favor the big warehouse grows owned by venture capitalists and really restrict grower rights. It's like one the business people saw how much money was really involved they got way more serious about slanting the laws in their favor. A real shame imho.


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 5, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I don't know man.....
> 
> Every neighbor on my street grows. 1 in 3 houses in my town is a grow house and the last raid was 5 years ago for BHO.
> 
> ...


What town is this and are there any houses for sale in your neighborhood?


----------



## kowski (Sep 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I just wanna say.... i moved, and left an illegal state,..indiana. ....moved AZ got papers. But.man its really no.better.
> 
> I cant say for oregon exactly, but ive heard alotta bad comes with that place.
> Sure u can grow, but anyone who thinks the gov wont bother a marijuana grower i naive. This lack of attention is temporary Trump nor Hillary will make it easier. Hell obama be bustin grower like bush, they just never see it coming.
> ...



Oregon? I live there and without papers, anyone can grow up to 4 plants and have up to 8 ounces for recreational use. Or you can buy it.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Sorry i rant abt the so called legal system being incredibly unfair and illegal. Coaxing ppl to think they can just walk into a weed free paradise.
> Nothing against anyone just dont want ppl to make a mistake a made hastily


U still thinking about visiting CO. I think Bob n I live in the same neighberhood.


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 5, 2016)

Barefoot Doctor (Harlequin x SSDD)


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 5, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> Barefoot Doctor (Harlequin x SSDD)View attachment 3773604 View attachment 3773605


You run the whole pack? Been thinking about popping mine. Looks delicious.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Sep 5, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I like it!!! Do you use their manure



Sure do. It works great aswell. Plus i know there is NO antibiotics or anything like that in the manure. Im not sure if that could/would transfer to the plants in any way ? But its prob more peace of mind than anything..


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 5, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> You run the whole pack? Been thinking about popping mine. Looks delicious.


nope still have half a pack or so left. really liked this plant all the way through, have a bunch of clones going.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 5, 2016)

Harlequin is a low thc strain? High cbd. How's the buzz with this cross


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 5, 2016)

kowski said:


> Oregon? I live there and without papers, anyone can grow up to 4 plants and have up to 8 ounces for recreational use. Or you can buy it.


Im not saying that at all. Of course u can. I live in AZ with papers. And can buy it. But that doesnt mean u have protection from anything. They are just looking the other way, the state still has alot of capacity to harm ppl.

And as i stated Oregon is probably the loosest and or most lenient. But oregon carries alot of non cannabis related negative many ppl who dont live their may not know. Can be very expensive especially with rent, pretty large young and single population, work.can be sparse even for nowadays.

Theres systems in many states appear much more safe than they may actually be.

So. Im saying do.ur research....well. cuz thers alot of false stuff that floats around and ALWAYS keep the old rules you learned from the old man. Keep ur shit underwraps if u can. When the federal government is on board maybe ill think again


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 5, 2016)

doniawon said:


> U still thinking about visiting CO. I think Bob n I live in the same neighberhood.


Yea. Im workin on a few things. But i will make it there. I got serious fish itch. And i will fo sure hit u up.


----------



## RootzGemini (Sep 5, 2016)

This seems slightly on topic and in the news today, I don't think this guy was arrested.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/240-backyard-marijuana-plants-some-236-too-many-cops-in-oregon-say/?ref=yfp


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 5, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I don't know man.....
> 
> Every neighbor on my street grows. 1 in 3 houses in my town is a grow house and the last raid was 5 years ago for BHO.
> 
> ...


This exsists in illegal states for the most part. Ive been to places in indiana, Kentucky,Tennessee whole place smells like weed. Always been that way lol. Well not really the oil pens in public. When u mind ur own business, things tend to be fine. Hell in Indianapolis i smoked on my front porch and police would roll by.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> This exsists in illegal states for the most part. Ive been to places in indiana, Kentucky,Tennessee whole place smells like weed. Always been that way lol. Well not really the oil pens in public. When u mind ur own business, things tend to be fine. Hell in Indianapolis i smoked on my front porch and police would roll by.


Mayb i shouldn't say for the most part

But ppl often underestimate illegal states ability to give no fuck.on pot. And if ur town is in the boonies, well law enforcement isnt prevalent and neither are complaints


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 5, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> This seems slightly on topic and in the news today, I don't think this guy was arrested.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/240-backyard-marijuana-plants-some-236-too-many-cops-in-oregon-say/?ref=yfp


And thisbis great example how things can.be handled appropriately. I applaud them if he wasnt arrested. But this need to.be the norm and its sad that these laws get passed but ppl r still in a shitty situation.

And there r some great spot in these states. Some in non legal states.

Also, i dont think.ill have the strayfox tester affiextok x blueberry temple....5th plant lookin male like the other 4


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> in Indianapolis i smoked on my front porch and police would roll by.


With a good rolling machine and a filter, a joint can look like any purchased cancer stick. The smell is the only thing that would give you away.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 5, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> What town is this and are there any houses for sale in your neighborhood?


Any mountain town in Northern California.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> And thisbis great example how things can.be handled appropriately. I applaud them if he wasnt arrested. But this need to.be the norm and its sad that these laws get passed but ppl r still in a shitty situation.
> 
> And there r some great spot in these states. Some in non legal states.
> 
> Also, i dont think.ill have the strayfox tester affiextok x blueberry temple....5th plant lookin male like the other 4


Stratfox katsu x bb temples I tried were males too, hopefully gonna try again.

I Got these affie tok x dreadbread and guava x dreadbread about a week n bloom n clones already n solo's! Big ass plants


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> With a good rolling machine and a filter, a joint can look like any purchased cancer stick. The smell is the only thing that would give you away.
> 
> View attachment 3773657


Damn that looks exactly like a cig!

Never had a rolling machine. I think I want one now.


----------



## CoralMafia (Sep 5, 2016)

All Bodhi run at 6 weeks, half Solos Stash, and half Mothers Milk,

Solo half,

Mothers half,

And a few Mothers Milk shots,
  
And a few Solo shots,
  

I love Bodhis gear


----------



## CoralMafia (Sep 5, 2016)

Oh and 40Amp to answer your question about the Solo's to me they smell kinda limey, musky, and kinda woody(cedar). But i dont have the best nose either.lol


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 5, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Harlequin is a low thc strain? High cbd. How's the buzz with this cross


ya supposed to be a CBD rich strain. haven't really sampled it yet, just went into the cure bag yesterday...but i usually can't help myself for very long


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks for pics and descrip can't wait to see these 15 days from now.


----------



## CoralMafia (Sep 5, 2016)

I will definitly post pics before and after harvest!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 5, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> ya supposed to be a CBD rich strain. haven't really sampled it yet, just went into the cure bag yesterday...but i usually can't help myself for very long


Keep us posted brother man


----------



## Just fooling (Sep 5, 2016)

Here are my chocholate trip f2 I started. They all seem to be alike in structure so far.

I don't know the start date offhand buts in in the bodhi forum, lol. The other three will be going into more 5 gal smarts. I'd hat thought to veg another 10 days and flip. Any ideas?

Fox farm of, bagged worm castings kelp in a bottle and vermifire powder. Not even certain this is truly organic?

Vermibloom not vermifire. It's 3-10-5 my 4 or 5th time using it and I really like it. I'm comparing it to gen or and pure blend bloom. Just as the one part in the two bottles to be kinda fair.


----------



## Just fooling (Sep 5, 2016)

Pic would help I guess. I'm smoking it up, day off.


----------



## Just fooling (Sep 5, 2016)

And here are my sunshine daydream. Same age potted today to 5 gals. These seem to vary from plant to plant more than the choch trip.

One has amazing stem rub smell I hope she is a she.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 5, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Any mountain town in Northern California.


Yes!!! We are looking at Crescent City, Ca in Del Norte county. Its right above Humboldt co. I have a friend that wants me to move to a more populated area, but that shit is crazy expensive! You know, like the San Francisco area... I think that I would fit in with the hippies in Eugene, OR better anyways!

Sorry, I think that Arizona is still a Republican state and they are always going to think that they are better than the trash that they serve!

My state had a petition and we got the required amount of signatures, but the attorney general didnt sign it into the November ballot. It is time for me to just leave. Since I am 100% disabled, I dont really need to find a home with a job close by so living in a mountain town sounds cool! I am looking for houses in the 300k range...


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> With a good rolling machine and a filter, a joint can look like any purchased cancer stick. The smell is the only thing that would give you away.
> 
> View attachment 3773657


My dad would flip shit if i picked up a rolling machine. Lol
I can hear him now...."what the fuck you need that for"


----------



## budLIFE60 (Sep 5, 2016)

Ssddxssdd on the left. Ssddxgoji on the right. About 4 more weeks left in flowering under a 150w hps. Organic soil.
 

Ssddxssdd close ups 
 can still see the pollen 
 
 

Ssddxgoji
 
  

I have these two in a tent in a small closet. The room smells wonderful


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 5, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Yes!!! We are looking at Crescent City, Ca in Del Norte county. Its right above Humboldt co. I have a friend that wants me to move to a more populated area, but that shit is crazy expensive! You know, like the San Francisco area... I think that I would fit in with the hippies in Eugene, OR better anyways!
> 
> Sorry, I think that Arizona is still a Republican state and they are always going to think that they are better than the trash that they serve!
> 
> My state had a petition and we got the required amount of signatures, but the attorney general didnt sign it into the November ballot. It is time for me to just leave. Since I am 100% disabled, I dont really need to find a home with a job close by so living in a mountain town sounds cool! I am looking for houses in the 300k range...


Az is way less republican than people think. The gun rules will do that. And like i said be careful judging a book by the cover. And honestly i i know theres alot of closed mindedness but do we really need to say if ur a republican u dont care abt anyone. AZ has alot of dem policies and alot of those arent very helpful to the working class they supposedly serve either. But i dont trust or like either side....what do i kno


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> My dad would flip shit if i picked up a rolling machine. Lol
> I can hear him now...."what the fuck you need that for"


I still mostly hand roll, but on errand day, use the machine and filters to roll up a couple to carry into town. Goodbye paranoia, but you have to remember to keep the windows up in traffic. And never carry more than you can eat.

And most people roll like crap. You know this is true. 









JDGreen said:


> And honestly i i know theres alot of closed mindedness but do we really need to say if ur a republican u dont care abt anyone. AZ has alot of dem policies and alot of those arent very helpful to the working class


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> My dad would flip shit if i picked up a rolling machine. Lol
> I can hear him now...."what the fuck you need that for"


Your dad sounds like my kind of guy


----------



## elkamino (Sep 5, 2016)

I have a F'd up wrist/hand that makes in-hand shit like rolling J a pita. So my lady rolls our Js, and she uses a roller. RAW joints fit perfectly in old iPhone 5S cases


----------



## elkamino (Sep 5, 2016)

But Bodhi...

Here's buds on two of my 2 Dank Zappas, 5 weeks into flower


----------



## elkamino (Sep 5, 2016)

...and 2 Granola Funk, also 5 weeks into 12/12. Plus 2 others I've got 6 girls (4 Bodhi, 2 my own Xs) circled round a 600w HPS. The 2 GFs are very different in structure and smell. The 2 DZ are very similar, although one was topped and the other not.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I still mostly hand roll, but on errand day, use the machine and filters to roll up a couple to carry into town. Goodbye paranoia, but you have to remember to keep the windows up in traffic. And never carry more than you can eat.
> 
> And most people roll like crap. You know this is true.


Even she and trump.together aint got the money to buy my vote. Don't worry. I couldnt bring myself to take a shit on the country like that. But watever happen to real hippies that didnt like eithe party, they werent much for the gov at all really.

And ur right most ppl cant roll.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 5, 2016)

Fat Cherry x SSDD testers x10

 

Don't think I've ever come across such a thick beautiful full bodied aroma from plants in veg before. Pot these up and bang them in flower asap.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Even she and trump.together aint got the money to buy my vote. Don't worry. I couldnt bring myself to take a shit on the country like that. But watever happen to real hippies that didnt like eithe party, they werent much for the gov at all really.
> 
> And ur right most ppl cant roll.


I am republican but at the state level, I have been voting democrat. We recently had a petition here and we met the requirements, but the attorney general stopped the bill from making the ballot this November. I hate, hate shit like that. I am not trying to argue with anyone, sorry.



Amos Otis said:


> I still mostly hand roll, but on errand day, use the machine and filters to roll up a couple to carry into town. Goodbye paranoia, but you have to remember to keep the windows up in traffic. And never carry more than you can eat.
> 
> And most people roll like crap. You know this is true.


I am not much for bickering! Sorry man!!!

I did score that pack of Sumatra from GLG, finally... I had to order it fast, like the second day there was only 3 packs left.

I am voting Trump, but if Bernie was running for Dem....


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> watever happen to real hippies that didnt like eithe party, they werent much for the gov at all really


If the weed vote could ever organize......


----------



## limonene (Sep 5, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Fat Cherry x SSDD testers x10
> 
> View attachment 3773840
> 
> Don't think I've ever come across such a thick beautiful full bodied aroma from plants in veg before. Pot these up and bang them in flower asap.


nice job, time for the fun to start!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Sep 5, 2016)

budLIFE60 said:


> Ssddxssdd on the left. Ssddxgoji on the right. About 4 more weeks left in flowering under a 150w hps. Organic soil.
> View attachment 3773776
> 
> Ssddxssdd close ups
> ...


Are those realy with a 150w hps? Look killer for only 150w.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> If the we
> 
> ed vote could ever organize......


I dont normally agree with politicians but wen i do its gary johnson lol



MustangStudFarm said:


> I am republican but at the state level, I have been voting democrat. We recently had a petition here and we met the requirements, but the attorney general stopped the bill from making the ballot this November. I hate, hate shit like that. I am not trying to argue with anyone, sorry.
> 
> 
> I am not much for bickering! Sorry man!!!
> ...


I feel u on that man. I dont like.government getting in the way either. Idc wat side. Like wen u cant own a gun cuz u have a medical card. Weird. Theyre all out of it. And at least gary johnson will leave me alone.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 5, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Fat Cherry x SSDD testers x10
> 
> View attachment 3773840
> 
> Don't think I've ever come across such a thick beautiful full bodied aroma from plants in veg before. Pot these up and bang them in flower asap.


U got any in bud yet. Im really really excited abt these. Almost got them instead of the gg4xssdd


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Like wen u cant own a gun cuz u have a medical card.


They are trying to take guns away from PTSD veterans, you really have to read the fine print on your rating that they give you. You know, like the diagnosis...

I am interested in the Loompa crosses, anyone here run the testers?

I am cloning my SSDD and transplanting 3 seed packs tonight! Hopefully, I will have something worth contributing soon! I might be running Crockett's Tangie and Sumatra side by side soon. My wife LOVES the Cali-O crosses and the sativas. Sativa lovers should get along with her! I need something a little stronger to take the edge off.

Here is the list of seed packs that I am transplanting tonight, good germination rates all around. I think that there was 2 duds from separate packs. Dragon Fruit, Prayer Tower sativa, Black Raspberry, and a fem pack of RP's Sour Kush. I want to run the 2 Loompa headband crosses next to Sour Kush...

Again, sorry for being a dick!!!


----------



## budLIFE60 (Sep 5, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Are those realy with a 150w hps? Look killer for only 150w.


Yup i usually just use that set up for experiments and now for making seeds! Can usually pull about and ounce off each plant which is a nice plus


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 5, 2016)

Buddha's hand , #1 of 2 phenos i have . this ones finishing up pretty soon. the other has another 2+ weeks probably.. at 11 now. both have a very strong smell of ripe strawberries and lemon. super fat sticky buds on this one.


----------



## Nu-Be (Sep 6, 2016)

Cobra Lips in Sips - the far back smells totally tangelo, middle smells like pink grapefruit, and the closest smells like lemon pledge at day 29F:

 

Closeup:


----------



## jboy420 (Sep 6, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Buddha's Hand chopped yesterday. Grown in a gh power grower under t5's. View attachment 3771998 View attachment 3771999


How many weeks is that?


----------



## Bubbashine (Sep 6, 2016)

Some White x SSDD testers!!! I'm going to pop these very soon... I just need some soil.


----------



## RootzGemini (Sep 6, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> They are trying to take guns away from PTSD veterans, you really have to read the fine print on your rating that they give you. You know, like the diagnosis...
> 
> I am interested in the Loompa crosses, anyone here run the testers?
> 
> ...


They are taking away guns if you have a dui as well as a medical card. It's not fair to people that served our country, paid the price, then are treated like a murderer basically. It's frustrating and sad.


----------



## RootzGemini (Sep 6, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> Buddha's hand , #1 of 2 phenos i have . this ones finishing up pretty soon. the other has another 2+ weeks probably.. at 11 now. both have a very strong smell of ripe strawberries and lemon. super fat sticky buds on this one. View attachment 3773947


Wow


----------



## numberfour (Sep 6, 2016)

limonene said:


> nice job, time for the fun to start!


Thanks Limo, yeah I can't wait to see what these put out in flower.



JDGreen said:


> U got any in bud yet. Im really really excited abt these. Almost got them instead of the gg4xssdd


None in flower yet, I'm just in the process of doubling my flower space. Funny enough the gg4 cross was one of my choices but I'm happy with the Fat Cherry's.


----------



## kowski (Sep 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Im not saying that at all. Of course u can. I live in AZ with papers. And can buy it. But that doesnt mean u have protection from anything. They are just looking the other way, the state still has alot of capacity to harm ppl.
> 
> And as i stated Oregon is probably the loosest and or most lenient. But oregon carries alot of non cannabis related negative many ppl who dont live their may not know. Can be very expensive especially with rent, pretty large young and single population, work.can be sparse even for nowadays.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Green, i'd like to see the federal gov't onboard as well. Good point.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 6, 2016)

I thought state and federal laws have to be constitutional? Meaning they can't take away anyone's unalienable right to bear arms.


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 6, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Stratfox katsu x bb temples I tried were males too, hopefully gonna try again.
> 
> I Got these affie tok x dreadbread and guava x dreadbread about a week n bloom n clones already n solo's! Big ass plantsView attachment 3773663


Affie tok×dreadbread holy shit i got to get on that!


CoralMafia said:


> All Bodhi run at 6 weeks, half Solos Stash, and half Mothers Milk,
> View attachment 3773661
> Solo half,
> View attachment 3773662
> ...


Righteousness


Just fooling said:


> And here are my sunshine daydream. Same age potted today to 5 gals. These seem to vary from plant to plant more than the choch trip.
> 
> One has amazing stem rub smell I hope she is a she.View attachment 3773740





Lex Talioniss said:


> I thought state and federal laws have to be constitutional? Meaning they can't take away anyone's unalienable right to bear arms.


And wtf ever happened to- state law trumps federal law? Isnt that how it was supposed to be? If not, then weve allowed our gov the powers of tyranny, because we cant directly vote on federal law. So that means... i think u get my point.... time for a revolu.... shit they just kicked my door in


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 6, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> I thought state and federal laws have to be constitutional? Meaning they can't take away anyone's unalienable right to bear arms.


Not true, and not evryone has constituted rights. Felons and ppl with mental illness may b good examples. But the supreme court upheld the state decision.to.stop mmj card holders from having a concealed carry. In AZ, gun laws r weird. Abt anyone can have a gun.

But.ur.constitutional rights can and will be restricted if u A. Let them and or B. Get some kind of permit that would stop u from getting a gun. And in the mmj case the state sees u as a "patient" basically under mind altering medication and therefore they think.u will be to out of ur mind to handle protecting urself. Its like they want mmj card holders to.be classified as mentally incapacitated.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 6, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> I thought state and federal laws have to be constitutional? Meaning they can't take away anyone's unalienable right to bear arms.


And honestly theres alot of laws many ppl could.probably argue isnt constitutional. And they put.those laws into effect. And wen do we get the right to freely collect rainwater, breathe clean air, and work our own plot to takee care of ourselves instead of being hoarded in communities, cul de sacs and housing projects, only.to service the giant businesses that refuse to take care of the mass number of ppl that allow them to even serve so many. Wheres liberty and freedom anymore. Makes me wanna puke.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 6, 2016)

jboy420 said:


> How many weeks is that?


About 10 weeks or so. Trichs were cloudy with some amber


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 6, 2016)

@JDGreen I think the issue is that not enough focus is put into understanding the law. I was a 14 year old hs dropout that became a drug dealer in New Orleans and didn't stop dealing until I started thinking and decided to go to college 2 years ago. I know that until recently I didn't even really understand that the constitution and bill of rights were intended to be used as weapons in a court of law by informed citizens but
at what point is it our own fault as a nation for being allowed to be illinformed?

I blame myself for not being educated which is why I became educated and intend to become a lawyer. I just can't be angry about the situation regarding this countries government and it's politics. I'm angry I took so long to wake up and get involved with this bullshit. That's all anyone can do and if more of us did, there might be a real change.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 6, 2016)

@JDGreen it's also up to the citizens of each state that has an unconstitutional law to take steps toward abolishing that law. It can't just be one person saying "everyone decided we don't want this law anymore" everyone has to sign a petition everyone has to vote. I think it's just that it sounds like it should be easy to change a law but in reality it takes alot of time and effort so the majority of people give up before they actually start. Plus you have to consider that people don't agree that the same law is unconstitutional


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> And wen do we get the right to freely collect rainwater, breathe clean air, and work our own plot to takee care of ourselves instead of being hoarded in communities, cul de sacs and housing projects


You have to be able to unplug yourself from the grid, and, as the Cros sang, "find a place inside the land, to separate the wheat from the chaff". I know it's not so easy....I got lucky in a very unlucky way.



JDGreen said:


> Wheres liberty and freedom anymore. Makes me wanna puke.


Lazy and complacent people slept, while others planned and organized. 



Lex Talioniss said:


> @JDGreen
> at what point is it our own fault as a nation for being allowed to be illinformed?
> 
> .


Several years ago. And now that some have woken up, they see the demographics stacked against them. Lawlessness and anarchy flourish under an administration that many see as inept, but in fact, they've been executing their playbook flawlessly.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 6, 2016)

Exactly it's hard to change things when the people that changed things first were prepared for a future involving a society that would be easily skewed from boring politics.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 6, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> @JDGreen it's also up to the citizens of each state that has an unconstitutional law to take steps toward abolishing that law. It can't just be one person saying "everyone decided we don't want this law anymore" everyone has to sign a petition everyone has to vote. I think it's just that it sounds like it should be easy to change a law but in reality it takes alot of time and effort so the majority of people give up before they actually start. Plus you have to consider that people don't agree that the same law is unconstitutional


I like u. U speak with truth


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> You have to be able to unplug yourself from the grid, and, as the Cros sang, "find a place inside the land, to separate the wheat from the chaff". I know it's not so easy....I got lucky in a very unlucky way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea. Qualified. Thats what she is. Good stuff guys.

This gg4xssdd #7 pheno has some wild smells. Idk exactly how to.put it. Its like a sweet musky fruit. Idk. It looks great.
And i so far plan to recommend release. I just CANT say yes till i smoke a peice. Its the smoke that counts.  But with wat i.kno.of bud, shes gunna be good...its how good.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 6, 2016)

I know I'll sound like a crazy conspiracy theorist for saying this but I really think Trump running for president was a clever ploy to get Hillary elected so Bill could pull the strings from the shadows.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 6, 2016)

Cuz Bill's a OG Playa Pimp from back in the day.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 6, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> I know I'll sound like a crazy conspiracy theorist for saying this but I really think Trump running for president was a clever ploy to get Hillary elected so Bill could pull the strings from the shadows.


I fuggin' hope so.

Clinton OG


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 6, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> Cuz Bill's a OG Playa Pimp from back in the day.





doniawon said:


> I fuggin' hope so.
> 
> Clinton OG


----------



## doniawon (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## limonene (Sep 6, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3774386 View attachment 3774387


FIRE IN THE HOLE!


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 6, 2016)

I hope they all lose!!


----------



## doniawon (Sep 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


>


Considering the options, I'd prefer billy boy to Hillary or trump. But I concur


----------



## doniawon (Sep 6, 2016)

I'll vote For Bodhi in the future


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 6, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> I hope they all lose!!


"Laugh about it, shout about it, when you've got to choose
Anyway you look at it, you lose."


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 6, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I'll vote For Bodhi in the future


Vermin Supreme
Fight ISIS with a boot on the ground and a boot on our heads

Six ties and everyone gets a pony....
Why not? Amd because sometimes im convinced the politicians r trying to be ridiculous and vermin always wins that battle


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 6, 2016)

This is my non-keeper Dream Beaver. I wish that I would have cloned off of it still because it feels like a warm hug when I smoke it and it does yield well. My keeper is super frosty and smells of pineapple candy of some kind, maybe dehydrated and sweetened pineapple. This one in the pic has a garlic aroma about it, probably why I didnt keep it. I am learning that I should at least smoke some before I decide not to clone off of it anymore! Still, the keeper Beaver is probably better in almost every way. I didnt do the best job on this one and it spent a lot of time in the shadows, poor non-keeper lol...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 6, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> Buddha's hand , #1 of 2 phenos i have . this ones finishing up pretty soon. the other has another 2+ weeks probably.. at 11 now. both have a very strong smell of ripe strawberries and lemon. super fat sticky buds on this one. View attachment 3773947


DUDE! I know what my next freebie is going to be!!!! This is probably one of the only sativas that we dont have...


doniawon said:


> View attachment 3774386 View attachment 3774387


Yesss!!! Loompa's Headband, I am probably going to order both Loompa's with a Buddah's hand freebie.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 6, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3774386 View attachment 3774387


Wait till you see my care package arriving today too


----------



## doniawon (Sep 6, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Wait till you see my care package arriving today too


Hey man, that's not fair.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 6, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> DUDE! I know what my next freebie is going to be!!!! This is probably one of the only sativas that we dont have...
> 
> Yesss!!! Loompa's Headband, I am probably going to order both Loompa's with a Buddah's hand freebie.


Prolly, droppin lazy lightning earlr dec though, mustang. But jp got some coming too.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 6, 2016)

Man I'm so jealous of you guys right now.

I'm gonna set up a new paypal account so yall can donate to me for my next pack of Bodhi. I would like to say Thanks for your donations in advance.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 6, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Prolly, droppin lazy lightning earlr dec though, mustang. But jp got some coming too.


Fact


----------



## Nu-Be (Sep 6, 2016)

More Cobra Lips in SIPs on day 29F. Sorry about the pic quality - it's the best my phone can do.



Here's a little pollen chuck for F2s. Picked a loud male that had three branches at each node, and hit each of the ladies with him.



Final closeup:


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 6, 2016)

So today's haul....

@doniawon 

Thanks JBC!

24 packs of bodhi
1 pack alphakronik
1 freebie
2 shirts


----------



## hillbill (Sep 6, 2016)

Smoking first sample of cobra lips and my first dip in Chem family. This is one of the only strains that tastes good to me torched as I mostly vape my herb. Very hard hitter and grin inducing. Very strong. 70day

Also have tried space monkey. Would recommend as a gift! Smells like a rather appealing skunk rolled in something way too sweet and still changing. Mine both had fairly light longish buds. Not super dense, but not air. I did not expect Sativa dominated plants with gg4 mama. Wanted more food than I gave them. Active high and fun and strong. Smells at all stages after flip and into curing. 50day


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 6, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3774386 View attachment 3774387


Your pics > my pics -----


----------



## doniawon (Sep 6, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Your pics > my pics -----


Nicey nicey.. locked n loaded


----------



## doniawon (Sep 6, 2016)

Hittin up big shoe next!

Anyone seen harey carey lately. Wonder what the mystery beans look like


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 6, 2016)

Bbhp


----------



## v.s one (Sep 6, 2016)

Can any one tell me if the 88 hp dad dominates the cross or let's the moms traits pass through? Any info would help me on my next purchase.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Can any one tell me if the 88 hp dad dominates the cross or let's the moms traits pass through? Any info would help me on my next purchase.


He's my favorite from Bodhi and he def lets mom shine through but also puts his stamp down on crosses too mostly added potency and fast finishing. Does put out some dom phenos but mostly lets mom do her thing. You will like the crosses the dad puts out


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> He's my favorite from Bodhi and he def lets mom shine through but also puts his stamp down on crosses too mostly added potency and fast finishing. Does put out some dom phenos but mostly lets mom do her thing. You will like the crosses the dad puts out


Every now and again Papa's got to put his foot down...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 7, 2016)

So....what should I pop next?


----------



## v.s one (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> He's my favorite from Bodhi and he def lets mom shine through but also puts his stamp down on crosses too mostly added potency and fast finishing. Does put out some dom phenos but mostly lets mom do her thing. You will like the crosses the dad puts out


Once again thanks bro.


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 7, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So....what should I pop next?
> 
> View attachment 3774937


That legend og cross!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 7, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> That legend og cross!


Already running  gave 5 to a good friend with space. Should be putting the clone into the new room in sep/oct


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So....what should I pop next?
> 
> View attachment 3774937


Two of each lol but I'm with Flash I'd like to see the Legend OG cross. Other breeders with Legend OG crosses are always out so would like to see what B man cross produce


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 7, 2016)

Tiny chem Kesey sample bowl. 

100% chem 91 smell, flavor and high. 

STOKED.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3774983
> Tiny chem Kesey sample bowl.
> 
> 100% chem 91 smell, flavor and high.
> ...


You got any pics of her growing?? I may have to get this cross forgot the SKVA was the mom of this cross


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Two of each lol but I'm with Flash I'd like to see the Legend OG cross. Other breeders with Legend OG crosses are always out so would like to see what B man cross produce


Then see it you shall. I'll have some pics soon hopefully. He's doing a massive pheno hunt with a few hundred beans across like 6 strains, but his phone can't send/receive photos. 

For sure, I'll be documenting from clone - finish before the end of the year. 

Bbhp, MT, Legends og x snow lotus, and maybe one of those Denver diesel you saw in the other thread @akhiymjames 

Have about 4 phenos of that diesel right now. 

Then I'll have space for 4 more. I'd like to run the same strain to pheno hunt a little.


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 7, 2016)

Anyone run the Lando's stash yet?I have a pack calling my name...received a cut of the ssdd a while ago..she is 4-5 weeks into flower,I'll post some pics later,the nose on her makes me stop every time I walk by her..wow


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 7, 2016)

@Jp.the.pope I vote on either the jabba or whatever that bubbashine cross is down there.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 7, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> @Jp.the.pope I vote on either the jabba or whatever that bubbashine cross is down there.


Bubbashine x kashmir


Both high on my list currently. Also very tempted to look at the pipeline hp x gg13hp


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 7, 2016)

Anything hp sounds good to me as well.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 7, 2016)

I need more indica in my life


----------



## Ray black (Sep 7, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Happy frog amended with local ewc, dolomite lime, perlite, and humic acid.
> 
> I actually usually run hempy buckets 100% perlite and noticed I never had a single bug. Started using perlite as a natural mulch when I did run soil and it seems to keep the bugs away.
> 
> edit: and thank you for the kind words buddy!



Smart man!

How's the smell on them?

I got 24 SSDD I'm saving and wondering a bout that granola funk

Never ran either


----------



## Ray black (Sep 7, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Happy frog amended with local ewc, dolomite lime, perlite, and humic acid.
> 
> I actually usually run hempy buckets 100% perlite and noticed I never had a single bug. Started using perlite as a natural mulch when I did run soil and it seems to keep the bugs away.
> 
> edit: and thank you for the kind words buddy!



Smart man!

How's the smell on them?

I got 24 SSDD I'm saving and wondering a bout that granola funk

Never ran either


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 7, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Hittin up big shoe next!
> 
> Anyone seen harey carey lately. Wonder what the mystery beans look like


 right!? @HarryCarey where u at homes!? Show us dem beautiful mysteries so we can misdiagnose which strain they are lol


MustangStudFarm said:


> This is my non-keeper Dream Beaver. I wish that I would have cloned off of it still because it feels like a warm hug when I smoke it and it does yield well. My keeper is super frosty and smells of pineapple candy of some kind, maybe dehydrated and sweetened pineapple. This one in the pic has a garlic aroma about it, probably why I didnt keep it. I am learning that I should at least smoke some before I decide not to clone off of it anymore! Still, the keeper Beaver is probably better in almost every way. I didnt do the best job on this one and it spent a lot of time in the shadows, poor non-keeper lol...
> 
> View attachment 3774442 View attachment 3774443


Hear that @JDGreen!? Another pineapple dream beaver!? Mustang i got a cut from jd and its the same pineapple yr talking abt! Before u, we had never heard of another pineapple beav. Cool to hear thats yr keeper. I just bought a pack of d beav to hunt the "she musk" lol but it was because of the pineapple that made me wanna hunt thru a whole pack. Lovely cross isnt it?


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 7, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Hear that @JDGreen!? Another pineapple dream beaver!? Mustang i got a cut from jd and its the same pineapple yr talking abt! Before u, we had never heard of another pineapple beav. Cool to hear thats yr keeper. I just bought a pack of d beav to hunt the "she musk" lol but it was because of the pineapple that made me wanna hunt thru a whole pack. Lovely cross isnt it?


Very nice. Yea th dream beaver produced crazy amount of resin but i wasnt a fan of the flavor and dispite the amount of resin i was hoping for a stronger effect. Im sure ill find one thats juuuuust right


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 7, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Hear that @JDGreen!? Another pineapple dream beaver!? Mustang i got a cut from jd and its the same pineapple yr talking abt! Before u, we had never heard of another pineapple beav. Cool to hear thats yr keeper. I just bought a pack of d beav to hunt the "she musk" lol but it was because of the pineapple that made me wanna hunt thru a whole pack. Lovely cross isnt it?


Very nice. Yea th dream beaver produced crazy amount of resin but i wasnt a fan of the flavor and dispite the amount of resin i was hoping for a stronger effect. Im sure ill find one thats juuuuust right


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Anybody play fantasy football in here?? Me and my bro @Vato_504 trying to get a league started. Putting up any pack of beans for the prize at end season. Hit me up in pm if you wanna play. Got 3 including me so need 7 more


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Anybody play fantasy football in here?? Me and my bro @Vato_504 trying to get a league started. Putting up any pack of beans for the prize at end season. Hit me up in pm if you wanna play. Got 3 including me so need 7 more


ESPN league?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> ESPN league?


Yes sir


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 7, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Smart man!
> 
> How's the smell on them?
> 
> ...


The ssdd does smell like buttered blueberry muffins like is often reported but its not what I expected. Hard to pin down. Has a comforting quality to it like the smell of soft fresh linen.

Granola is very floral with a hint of the cookies. Think the smell of my pheno is mostly attributed to the big buddy lav on the dads side. Structure and colors look like forum but the buds could be tighter on this pheno.

You should pop those SSDD. I wanted to save my two packs but I popped a few and got a real nice female and a nice stud I'm chucking with atm.



akhiymjames said:


> Anybody play fantasy football in here?? Me and my bro @Vato_504 trying to get a league started. Putting up any pack of beans for the prize at end season. Hit me up in pm if you wanna play. Got 3 including me so need 7 more


Count me in bro.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 7, 2016)

That sounds cool. I haven't watched a game in years, wish I was more up to date but I wouldn't know who's able to do what anymore so I'm SOL.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 7, 2016)

Don't mean to derail the thread but @akhiymjames is running a 10 man ESPN fantasy league. We need 5 more people hit him up if you're interested. Each person add a pack of seeds of their liking for the winners.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Don't mean to derail the thread but @akhiymjames is running a 10 man ESPN fantasy league. We need 5 more people hit him up if you're interested. Each person add a pack of seeds of their liking for the winners.


We need 3 more bro now. Sorry for the thread derail guys lol


----------



## Ray black (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Anybody play fantasy football in here?? Me and my bro @Vato_504 trying to get a league started. Putting up any pack of beans for the prize at end season. Hit me up in pm if you wanna play. Got 3 including me so need 7 more



No time too bro....


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 7, 2016)

limonene said:


> You've always seemed like a good guy to me, my apologies for chastising your wife! i thought i was being helpful.


don't feel bad, she deserves a good chastising.
She's a feisty one...
I suggest heckling her on her love for dairy.
Cuz dairy is bad for ya, mmkay..


MustangStudFarm said:


> I like it!!! Do you use their manure?
> 
> Sorry everyone, I am a 100% disabled combat vet. It dont take much to get me edgy. I was hoping that my wife was going to get on here and be more involved and do a better job of grow journals than I have been doing. I dont always play nice with others, so I try to keep my comments to a minimum most of the time...


hey man... be careful about that ap she had on the phone too...
gonna be a helluva chore to move while she's pregnant..
hahahaha


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 7, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> *I am voting Trump*, .


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Say it ain't so man!


----------



## COGrown (Sep 7, 2016)

I would love it if this could continue to be a place free of political discussion, as there is a different forum for that, it wastes page space here, and because I see enough of that bullshit everywhere else I go. 
Sky lotus, doing its thing


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 7, 2016)

COGrown said:


> I would love it if this could continue to be a place free of political discussion, as there is a different forum for that, it wastes page space here, and because I see enough of that bullshit everywhere else I go.
> Sky lotus, doing its thing
> View attachment 3775223


Very nice, keep us up on tht sky lotus. Need more reportage


----------



## doniawon (Sep 7, 2016)

I think she's mad at me. but I needed those pura vida cuts!


----------



## Ray black (Sep 7, 2016)

Ran skylotus and it was somewhat uniform.

Not the smell for me, had a menthol/bad breathe smell to them. Took forever to finish. And had a very short shelf life.

My brother in law liked it after I ran the clones. Seemed to lose the menthol after I cloned her out. 

Was not a big fan. 

Dream Beaver was much more enjoyable for me.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 7, 2016)

Tried some of the tree of life #2 (sat dom) today. Proper seat belt material, tasty and very mellow to start with then BAM! Racy as fuck. It was one of the strains I was looking to ditch due to the huge stretch but I'm having second thoughts now lol.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You got any pics of her growing?? I may have to get this cross forgot the SKVA was the mom of this cross


I'll see what I can get tonight. Shit is a literal jungle right now and she's in the back. 

Had to cut from under the canopy to sample. Lol


----------



## COGrown (Sep 7, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Ran skylotus and it was somewhat uniform.
> 
> Not the smell for me, had a menthol/bad breathe smell to them. Took forever to finish. And had a very short shelf life.
> 
> ...


Mine do take a while to finish, maybe 11 weeks or more. But they are more og lemon skunky in smell, have a very powerful and lasting high, and an impressive yield. But I picked these out of a full pack. It's not as good as my best Goji og pheno though, I'll say that. It yields much more though.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 7, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Some info on the wookies from Bodhi..
> 
> wookie 7 (grapefruit lavender) f
> wookie 4 (berry lavender) f
> ...


Thank you for posting this! Any idea what wookie 41 big fusion is?


apbx720 said:


> right!? @HarryCarey where u at homes!? Show us dem beautiful mysteries so we can misdiagnose which strain they are lol
> 
> Hear that @JDGreen!? Another pineapple dream beaver!? Mustang i got a cut from jd and its the same pineapple yr talking abt! Before u, we had never heard of another pineapple beav. Cool to hear thats yr keeper. I just bought a pack of d beav to hunt the "she musk" lol but it was because of the pineapple that made me wanna hunt thru a whole pack. Lovely cross isnt it?


I am actually smoking on it today! It is very calming and soothing for nerves, its like what prozac should feel like!!! A little sedating but not bad enough for a "weed nap". I wanted to find the grapefruit sativa dom and run more than 6 seeds this time.

I am about to make another order and I was very tempted by the Green Lotus and Lemon Penetration! It looks like LP was a very limited release, and it always has been, and it makes me a little nervous to why it didnt make the "full time" list? We might get another pack of Beaver instead...

It's great to have a wife that enjoys smoking weed! I was looking to just order 3 packs this time, but we bumped it up to 6 without much of a argument lol...

1.Beaver, geen lotus, and buddah's hand for the sativa list. 2.Both of Loompa's headbands and wookie 41 x ssdd for the heavier strains. You would laugh at how much sleep that I lost last night doing my homework on this. It looks like Loompa has a tight grip on his Headband/Underdog strain. He said that the S1 pollen is sterile so he cannot go that route and anyone who claims to have a clone of it, dont.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/loompa-farms.807802/


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 7, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Mine do take a while to finish, maybe 11 weeks or more. But they are more og lemon skunky in smell, have a very powerful and lasting high, and an impressive yield. But I picked these out of a full pack. It's not as good as my best Goji og pheno though, I'll say that. It yields much more though.


They have a real NLD look about them..probably why the 11+week finnish.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 7, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Thank you for posting this! Any idea what wookie 41 big fusion is?
> 
> I am actually smoking on it today! It is very calming and soothing for nerves, its like what prozac should feel like!!! A little sedating but not bad enough for a "weed nap". I wanted to find the grapefruit sativa dom and run more than 6 seeds this time.
> 
> ...


Is yeti, not the same as loompas headband?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 7, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> be careful about that ap she had on the phone too...


Haha, that ovulation calendar! It was like a good warning system for me!!! Lol, she said that she has been waiting for you to make fun of her. I thought that a period tracker was to help with my grammar? Dont worry, I lost a big interest in voting this year. The petitions are based off of voter turn out, Trump is probably going to win my state regardless of my vote.

message from the wifey


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Is yeti, not the same as loompas headband?


It's a BX of Loompas Headband


----------



## limonene (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeti is a strain that i hated when i grew it, so much so that i threw 2 really nice plants away based on my opinion of the mum flowering. Super fussy, I'm not used to these OG varietals. Looked average, smelt average, gave it to some friends along with about 8 other strains and yes of course it was everyones favourite smoke haha.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 7, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Mine do take a while to finish, maybe 11 weeks or more. But they are more og lemon skunky in smell, have a very powerful and lasting high, and an impressive yield. But I picked these out of a full pack. It's not as good as my best Goji og pheno though, I'll say that. It yields much more though.



Def nice on the yields. 

The clones were much sweeter than the mother.

I think I had 4 girls to chose from so I didn't see too many. One of the shorter ones had a very lemony OG smell but she was the straggler 

Your run looks nice


----------



## 1kemosabe (Sep 7, 2016)

@Tangerine_ any updates on the super skunk and or the Nl crosses from a few months ago.


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 7, 2016)

Not impressed with the Dragon fruits I ran, I have a clone of one that I will rerun , same with the more cowbell. 

The morecowbell is Nothing special until you smoke it, but at least it does smoke very nicely, thick and flavourful tokes. 

Have yet to find a winner for the garden in bodhis gear... not true, I do have seeds I made using an ancient OG male that are all coming out killer, shoulda kept that male...


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 7, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Not impressed with the Dragon fruits I ran, I have a clone of one that I will rerun , same with the more cowbell.
> 
> The morecowbell is Nothing special until you smoke it, but at least it does smoke very nicely, thick and flavourful tokes.
> 
> Have yet to find a winner for the garden in bodhis gear... not true, I do have seeds I made using an ancient OG male that are all coming out killer, shoulda kept that male...


What did you cross the aog with? I'm planning on doing the same next summer.


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 7, 2016)

Respect from reggae seeds X chemo from Jordan = Crisco, a decent cross but I then crossed the aog to a crisco and the respect came back strongly mixed with og smells and structure, with golf size nugs all the way down. Awesome yield... can't remember if they were any other cross other than the cisco x aog . But it has been my best weed to date for yield, flavor, smells, resin content, high and bag appeal. I made seeds with that mom but i let her go recently...


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 7, 2016)

SSDD week 4..


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 7, 2016)

I had to order some more Sky Lotus today, have two of them in my greenhouse 8 feet tall with a nugg the size of my head. Both stink, one like sour d other like chemdawg. Ill get a pic soon, FAT ass nuggs!


----------



## Ray black (Sep 7, 2016)

Flash63 said:


> SSDD week 4..View attachment 3775581



What she smell like?

I have a couple packs of them..


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 7, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Thank you for posting this! Any idea what wookie 41 big fusion is?
> 
> I am actually smoking on it today! It is very calming and soothing for nerves, its like what prozac should feel like!!! A little sedating but not bad enough for a "weed nap". I wanted to find the grapefruit sativa dom and run more than 6 seeds this time.
> 
> ...


I just ordered green lotus and wookie41ssdd along w the beav lol


----------



## srt8666 (Sep 8, 2016)

anyone get the purple malawi x lao tester? i had a pack but were all males  been dying for a malawi strain, was lucky bodhi sent it to me. i'd love to hear some reviews on it


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 8, 2016)

Ray black said:


> What she smell like?
> 
> I have a couple packs of them..


She smells like melting blueberry candy,almost edible.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 8, 2016)

Anyone hear have any experience with Tigermelon?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 8, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Anyone hear have any experience with Tigermelon?


Dude! I really like your Stardawg guava x ssdd tester. It looks like it has a heavy OG structure and smell? It looks like a good yielder for being OG Dom also! Was it a Bodhi or StrayFox tester? Thanks! Oh, what kind of smell are you getting from it?


----------



## RootzGemini (Sep 8, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> I had to order some more Sky Lotus today, have two of them in my greenhouse 8 feet tall with a nugg the size of my head. Both stink, one like sour d other like chemdawg. Ill get a pic soon, FAT ass nuggs!


Interesting, so you received these two phenos from a full pack? My friends have been looking for a sour d like dominate plant, no fruit in the flavor.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 8, 2016)

snow wookie


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 8, 2016)

RootzGemini said:


> Interesting, so you received these two phenos from a full pack? My friends have been looking for a sour d like dominate plant, no fruit in the flavor.


I know this isn't Bodhi related but I have heard very good things about Karma's Headbanger. All the phenos are just Sour on Sour. I'm hoping to trade a local for his bombproof headbanger selection, handles humidity and rain like a champ.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 8, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> I know this isn't Bodhi related but I have heard very good things about Karma's Headbanger. All the phenos are just Sour on Sour. I'm hoping to trade a local for his bombproof headbanger selection, handles humidity and rain like a champ.


Waterproof...bombproof


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Waterproof...bombproof


Lol, yup. Anything that can handle a week of 10inches of rain then a hurricane brushing off our coast is a winner in my book.


Just received my order from incanlama. Nice assortment of freebies. I would definitely recommend him for any bodhi orders.


----------



## RootzGemini (Sep 8, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> I know this isn't Bodhi related but I have heard very good things about Karma's Headbanger. All the phenos are just Sour on Sour. I'm hoping to trade a local for his bombproof headbanger selection, handles humidity and rain like a champ.


Thanks man, I appreciate the input. Karma headbanger is def on my list. Maybe I'll just split a pack with him bc he's so cheap and is used to everything free. Cheaper for me too

I was trying to come up with a scheme so I can get space monkey and split the free pack (cobra lips). I just wanna get back to drinking some finer refreshments, I'm not good at saving money anymore. This is a better option, that 8 week space monkey can wait.

Haha joystick is a strange name to reference if you sell... That joystick you gave me was fire....yeesh


----------



## hillbill (Sep 8, 2016)

Space Monkey is strong medicine and smells. These could yield very well. Cobra lips is curing.


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 8, 2016)

Sunshine 4 .. just about chop time. sex on a stick.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 8, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> Sunshine 4 .. just about chop time. sex on a stick.
> View attachment 3776384


Beautiful


----------



## Slimjimham (Sep 8, 2016)

The cocoon I'd fire, smoking on it now! Johndough207 is my instagram, pics there...

I just picked up
Chem kesey
Cluster funk
Granola funk
Solos stash
Mothers milk
Sunshine 4

Picked these up in singles from mws, don't have much room so figured I'd try my luck at these

Anyone grow any of em out? Howd they turn out?


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 8, 2016)

@Slimjimham fellow mainer? i dont use IG much honestly but noticed the 207. sunshine 4 grown out a couple posts above ya  have a lot of beans to go through but more bodhi is definitely on the docket.


----------



## RootzGemini (Sep 8, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Space Monkey is strong medicine and smells. These could yield very well. Cobra lips is curing.


I would love to know the finsh times and tastes of each when the time comes, if you could. I thought i made up my damn mind. Ty

The headytopper gets me chatty plus im a bum...I looked up the snow wookie bc of waterproof808 plant... the lineage on this site looks almost like a complete dartboard https://www.cannabisreports.com/strain-reports/bodhi-seeds/snow-wookie

Seems like a good example as to why bodhi has interest in landrace, yet the harm of these poly hybrids is yet to be seen imo, but I don't know enough. Maybe sometimes it's good to go back to the basics.

Another drunky side note: Every Maineiac I met has been so damn down to earth, 807 holla


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Slimjimham (Sep 8, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> @Slimjimham fellow mainer? i dont use IG much honestly but noticed the 207. sunshine 4 grown out a couple posts above ya  have a lot of beans to go through but more bodhi is definitely on the docket.


Yeah buddy! Just saw the sunshine 4, any reports on her? What's your favorite bodhi strains? The cocoon I just grew out was so fire... Not in love with the name but it's growing on me.


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 8, 2016)

these are actually my first runs of bodhi gear so i dont have any harvested finished bud yet. the sunshine 4 will be coming down tomorrow probably and is close with the barefoot doctor as far as appearence and smell goes for favorites. no real smoke test on either but the barefoot doctor is already curing so a couple weeks ahead of the sunshine 4 on quality control...probably bust one out in a few more days because i can never help myself.. but anyways seeing lots of amber in the ss4 which i like and its at ~7.5 weeks flower..honestly the smartphone camera's nowadays are an easier way to look at your trich's than the good ol fashioned dope scope! rather than shove your face into your buds to get a good view and focus etc you just zoom in for the picture, then zoom in on your 10megapixel photo. unless you want a real close macro shot or are half blind...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 9, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> The cocoon I'd fire, smoking on it now! Johndough207 is my instagram, pics there...


I am not on instagram but I was still able to see your loompa x wookie. It is much bigger than I thought that it would be! I really didnt see a smoke report anywhere and that would be very cool to see. I was about to order lazy lightning and cocoon in a couple of hours. 

What I have read about loompa's hb is that it is a touchy plant, did you find it hard to grow or sensitive? Thanks!!!


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 9, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Lol, yup. Anything that can handle a week of 10inches of rain then a hurricane brushing off our coast is a winner in my book.
> 
> 
> Just received my order from incanlama. Nice assortment of freebies. I would definitely recommend him for any bodhi orders.


Magenta hashplant???


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 9, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I think she's mad at me. but I needed those pura vida cuts!View attachment 3775278


Ooo that pura vida


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 9, 2016)

Anybody here had experience with rocky mountain seed bank, made an order of some nice bodhi strains, but can't find any info on them, so I'm reluctant to send cash to fulfill.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 9, 2016)

@DonBrennon I've never heard of them but they might be legit. Most people seem to go thru big shoe or incan lama off of insta gram for bodhi packs.


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 9, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> @DonBrennon I've never heard of them but they might be legit. Most people seem to go thru big shoe or incan lama off of insta gram for bodhi packs.


I'm new to instagram, only just set up an account to look into the Bigworm auction from OES..............forgive my stupidity, but where's the price's and info on how to buy?

Also...........do they ship international?


----------



## indican3 (Sep 9, 2016)

Pollinating w. Lions Milk

Collecting pollen, one handed phone recording :/
 
Ended up only needing one cotton swab, had plenty to work with


----------



## ShyGuru (Sep 9, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Anybody here had experience with rocky mountain seed bank, made an order of some nice bodhi strains, but can't find any info on them, so I'm reluctant to send cash to fulfill.


Rocky mountain seed bank is legit. But like lex said most go thru incanlama or headiegardens (shoe) on ig. Send shoe a dm on ig and he will take damn good care of you. I can't rep the man enough as he's went out of his way to find me what I want on more than one occasion. And I'm small time so it doesn't take a big order for shoe to treat you right. Best of luck with your future bodhi grow


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 9, 2016)

indican3 said:


> Pollinating w. Lions Milk
> View attachment 3776884
> Collecting pollen, one handed phone recording :/
> View attachment 3776885
> Ended up only needing one cotton swab, had plenty to work with


Good lookin male IMO.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 9, 2016)

Sample bowl from lower of Kalifornia #1

I'm gonna chop her tonight. She looked done at 56 but I gave her til 63 for good measure.


----------



## Slimjimham (Sep 9, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am not on instagram but I was still able to see your loompa x wookie. It is much bigger than I thought that it would be! I really didnt see a smoke report anywhere and that would be very cool to see. I was about to order lazy lightning and cocoon in a couple of hours.
> 
> What I have read about loompa's hb is that it is a touchy plant, did you find it hard to grow or sensitive? Thanks!!!


Na it didn't seem touchy. After a nice cure it has an amazing mellow lavender/earthy taste and smell. This girl is getting moved up to a regular in my garden. Bag appeal is great too. Very happy with this one!!!


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 9, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3776902
> Sample bowl from lower of Kalifornia #1
> 
> I'm gonna chop her tonight. She looked done at 56 but I gave her til 63 for good measure.


Bomb


----------



## Nu-Be (Sep 10, 2016)

How blessed are we that this sort of quality comes from a freebie pack? This is my first time running bodhi gear, first time in recycled organic living soil, first time using SIPs, and first time under LED light, and it's looking like this - Cobra Lips at day 33F:

 

I'm sold!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2016)

Are the cobra lips uniform or are there distinct phenos?


----------



## Nu-Be (Sep 10, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Are the cobra lips uniform or are there distinct phenos?


The Cobra Lips are very uniform. While growing a whole pack, I found that all the plants:

stretched a ton right after sprouting from seed
were branchy once topped
have thin but strong branches
were slow to veg

have small leaves, but lots of them
had little to no smell in veg if female, but the males were loud
are heavy feeders
have vigorous roots, and don't like being rootbound
are hardy in regards to temps/humidity
stay short and squat
don't hardly stretch at all in flower
won't yield a lot, unless they kick into overdrive soon
In bloom, they all have very citrusy and very sweet, candy-like smells at the moment. They smell a lot like my Sweet Tooth #3, with minor variations from grapefruit to lemon to tangelo.

The only real variation I found, for the very most part, was in the males - most of them had three branches at each node, but the three females weren't afflicted.


----------



## SpiderDude (Sep 10, 2016)

chocolate trip ( open pollination ) f2's 42º latitude guerrilla- 8ft diameter bottomless airpot w/ 9 chocolate trip inside......  & one of them is a thai leaner. this area is untouched for hundreds of years, midwestern black dirt worm casting factory. visited them maybe 4-5 times tossed on some dry guano budswell last few weeks ..., one inch tall on july 1st, 10ft now .........

gonna cross the thai leaner w/ snowhigh's ( narrow leaf afghani x uzbekistani x black congolese ) next outdoor season & maybe some 1988 n.l. 5 / haze ( nevil )F3's from gascanastan / clackamas coot

only grow outdoors ~









thai leaner ....


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 10, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> The Cobra Lips are very uniform. While growing a whole pack, I found that all the plants:
> 
> stretched a ton right after sprouting from seed
> were branchy once topped
> ...


I just wanted to thank you for actually posting useful information on a bodhi strain that is easy, quick, and fluid to read. You sir are the gold standard-bearer of 1400 pages of posts.


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 10, 2016)

Goji outdoors! My first time running any bodhi, and I'm impressed as hell. Got a late start outdoors, didn't even get into the ground until first week of July at about 2ft tall, and had since grown to almost 7ft as of today! Had one other Goji that was a male which was chucked, but this lady is amazing! Smells of sweet berries and is getting frosty! Can't wait till late October!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2016)

I have only flowered one cobra lips and would concur on most points, however mine did not stretch ever but had nice branching when topped and responde very well to LST. Very heavy N feeder in early flower and very dense roots.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Such as _this post, _am I right?


I think that I agree with you on this one? 

Dont worry, I am about to contribute a whole bunch....
Dragon Fruit, Prayer Tower, and Black Raspberry. I let go of everything else to run more Bodhi! The only clone that I have is the tropical Beaver(right in the pic) and I have just ordered another pack to find the pine flavor, not pineapple lol. It looks like a dispensary in Washington is rocking the hell out the sativa Beaver, they say that it is woody/pine flavor and will amp you up! Read the reviews on Leafly...

https://www.leafly.com/sativa/dream-beaver


----------



## limonene (Sep 10, 2016)

The right hand side of this tent is home to 2 nepali og x goji f3 plants, let them get way too tall(obviously) little bit of heat stress but damn they are going to be fire and yield like no other kush I've seen (aint seen many), 2 weeks to go and they are already rock hard and smelling like fuel, no berry notes at all. Hugely impressed so far.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 10, 2016)

I liked @JDGreen idea about starting a thread for finished pics only. It is only 4 pages long and there is a "No Talking" rule also, pics only. It would be cool if it was more active!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-strains-finished-pics-onlyonly.898412/page-4#post-12931892


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Sep 10, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> POLL! So I found this random pic from the Internet. The OP says its Dank SinatraView attachment 3750898
> Have an awesome day full of peace and love homies.


Update from random Twitter pic.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 10, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I liked @JDGreen idea about starting a thread for finished pics only. It is only 4 pages long and there is a "No Talking" rule also, pics only. It would be cool if it was more active!!!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-strains-finished-pics-onlyonly.898412/page-4#post-12931892


Thanks for the bump. Its becoming a nice thread. Ill have some nice dry pics here soon. Tryn to get pics late flower together now


----------



## doniawon (Sep 10, 2016)

Mothers milk


----------



## doniawon (Sep 10, 2016)

Started
7 lazy lightning
6 ssdd
5 ssdd x wookie 41
3 ssdd f2 (apbx)
6 space monkey
6 gogi og
6 silver lotus.
All are breaking ground cept' the silver lotus. They soaked 3 days n the paper towels n only one cracked.
Soaked them n water n back n ptowels. Should b ready tomorrow


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 10, 2016)

Pura vida


----------



## Cezarkush (Sep 11, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Anybody here had experience with rocky mountain seed bank, made an order of some nice bodhi strains, but can't find any info on them, so I'm reluctant to send cash to fulfill.


Ive met face to face with ol dude seems legit if anything happens pm me


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 11, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Pura vida View attachment 3777907 View attachment 3777908


How are the smells. They look fantastic.


----------



## jwreck (Sep 11, 2016)

How long do you guys run the ssdd? First time running her and cant find any info. Going on week 7 tomorrow and i have 2 that look like they will be done at 9 and the other 2 might go over 10


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 11, 2016)

Not calling you a bullshitter but @jwreck its almost impossible to not find atleast a couple pages worth of info on ssdd in any Bodhi thtead. Ssdd is like a Bodhi staple, it's usually one of the first packs of Bodhi anyone tells anyone else to get to start off with. 

Anyways, 9-10 sounds like it's close no matter if it's sativa or indica so it's up to you to check them trichs bro.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 11, 2016)

Btw @jwreck when I'm looking for strain info I usually just google the strain name and a forum domain (ex: bodhi seeds sunshine daydream rollitup) and it'll give me any thread that mentions that strain on rollitup plus it'll usually put me on the same page it was discussed on. Also most forums have a pretty decent search function built in to them, rollitups search is that little magnifying glass up near the banner. Just fo future reference.


----------



## jwreck (Sep 11, 2016)

You typed all that shit just to say 9-10 weeks sounds about right for a hybrid? Wow what a douche 
Thanks for your reply, now go play with the other kids


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 11, 2016)

@jwreck I didn't mean to come off as a douche but if I did, that's my bad. I still wish your grow well.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 11, 2016)

Also @jwreck I only meant to point out that you were so far along that it doesn't really matter how long it usually goes because regardless you're almost done.


----------



## jwreck (Sep 11, 2016)

Im just looking for someone with xp whos run her alot so i can have a better estimate. All i see is finished bud shots and a bunch of noobs cluterring threads with bullshit for likes that it's impossible to find shit sometimes.
Ive been a member since 2013 and just cracked 100th post this summer, you got guys in here with 1500 post in 2 fucking months just insane


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 11, 2016)

jwreck said:


> Im just looking for someone with xp whos run her alot so i can have a better estimate. All i see is finished bud shots and a bunch of noobs cluterring threads with bullshit for likes that it's impossible to find shit sometimes.
> Ive been a member since 2013 and just cracked 100th post this summer, you got guys in here with 1500 post in 2 fucking months just insane


because ssdd has bubba kush and green crack.in it ur flower times can very. I got a chem.dom ssdd ...barely makes it to 8wks. I gotta push looks done at 6wks....but others ive had to push past 9 amd ive seen ppls ssdd that theyvoush to 10wks. Depends

If its blueberry dom, chem or bubba dom. Thatll help u. But the tim e eally ranges big on ssdd

Sorry if i told to much


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 11, 2016)

@jwreck. I haven't personally grown ssdd and that's why i explained the sites search function. You can search for exactly what you want instead of waiting. It's definitely probable that someone will answer you as quickly as you ask but sometimes it'll be a while before you get a response.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 11, 2016)

Heres one of my ssh (old shanti)x wookie testers cuts. Shes super hardy and almost done. Shes at about 8 weeks from flip maybe a little older. I think she will be done in a little under a week. Her sisters are behind her by a few weeks. As far as smells go I'm just not completely sure about it yet so I'll leave that out. I'm getting lemons and lavenders mostly.


----------



## limonene (Sep 11, 2016)

silver mountain 
She needs great air movement and low humidity to thrive. 
this pheno always throws late nanners for me but I'm not too worried about that.


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 11, 2016)

jwreck said:


> How long do you guys run the ssdd? First time running her and cant find any info. Going on week 7 tomorrow and i have 2 that look like they will be done at 9 and the other 2 might go over 10


10 weeks is normal for most pheno's of SSDD. She'll look ready at 9 but you'll be glad to take her to 10 weeks. Do a search for posts by undercover grower. She used to post in this thread and grew out many many packs of SSDD and is what I consider to be an authority on the strain. She has some good information shared.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 11, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> 10 weeks is normal for most pheno's of SSDD. She'll look ready at 9 but you'll be glad to take her to 10 weeks. Do a search for posts by undercover grower. She used to post in this thread and grew out many many packs of SSDD and is what I consider to be an authority on the strain. She has some good information shared.


/\ /\

Fact


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 11, 2016)

This gg4xssdd #4pheno despite my underfeeding is goin pretty good.

Total clusterbomb foxtail madness
  
And its not even hot


----------



## jwreck (Sep 11, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> 10 weeks is normal for most pheno's of SSDD. She'll look ready at 9 but you'll be glad to take her to 10 weeks. Do a search for posts by undercover grower. She used to post in this thread and grew out many many packs of SSDD and is what I consider to be an authority on the strain. She has some good information shared.


Thanks man thats all i asked.
Ive looked at the retailers and they all have the same copy and paste and the package doesnt it either.
Im more than familiar with how the search function works but as hyped as this strain is i cant seem to find any complete grows. 
Not knocking it seems like a nice hash plant, almost white in some colas but a little too fruity for my taste and took forever to sex. Very easy to grow and is very vigorous but not the easiest to clone atleast compared to others ive ran. gonna have to smoke it to come to a conclusion


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 11, 2016)

jwreck said:


> Thanks man thats all i asked.
> Ive looked at the retailers and they all have the same copy and paste and the package doesnt it either.
> Im more than familiar with how the search function works but as hyped as this strain is i cant seem to find any complete grows.
> Not knocking it seems like a nice hash plant, almost white in some colas but a little too fruity for my taste and took forever to sex. Very easy to grow and is very vigorous but not the easiest to clone atleast compared to others ive ran. gonna have to smoke it to come to a conclusion View attachment 3778143


U typed all that just to say... thanks but ill decide for myself? Nice


----------



## doniawon (Sep 11, 2016)

Jp what cha plantin' outta that stash?


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 11, 2016)

@JDGreen what kind of LEDs are you running? I've been thinking about switching to LED during the summer out here.


----------



## jwreck (Sep 11, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> U typed all that just to say... thanks but ill decide for myself? Nice


What i meant to say was that ill have to smoke it to see if i should keep running her as i dont have tons of space not that ill smoke to determine when its gonna be ready.
Sorry for the confusion


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 11, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> @JDGreen what kind of LEDs are you running? I've been thinking about switching to LED during the summer out here.


Honestly.
Take my word hear man. Leds r great for low heat. But i just dont think the tech is quite there yet. (Ill prolly take flack for that)U gotta really drop some dough too.

I run kind k1000 leds. They r nice but im thinking of adding some old fashioned bulbs.

They r really grea for supplement lighting because the penetration of light is unmatched. And super low heat. But my advice would be keep ur .old stuff hps and mh stuff and add u some leds. The old stuff,.idk but they help with aroma, terps but the leds add alot of lower bud yield.

Actually when i use them to veg they r excellent. And i would prolly use them just in veg if not for the high temps here
(or for frost cuz they do frost up some shit)


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 11, 2016)

jwreck said:


> What i meant to say was that ill have to smoke it to see if i should keep running her as i dont have tons of space not that ill smoke to determine when its gonna be ready.
> Sorry for the confusion


 So u smoke ur bud before u decide to keep it...


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 11, 2016)

@JDGreen that actually gives me a good idea though, I can just run LEDs during the hottest 5 hours of the day and run hps/mh during the rest.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 11, 2016)

It's really only cuz I have a hard time keeping my tent below 85° during the summer. The rest of the year is just right temp wise.


----------



## ShyGuru (Sep 11, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> @JDGreen what kind of LEDs are you running? I've been thinking about switching to LED during the summer out here.


I know you didn't ask my opinion but I'll give it anyway lol. If you're interested in led I suggest you look into cobs. They sell prebuilt units or diy kits that are more affordable. Stay away from the 1,3, or 5w Chinese units and forget the x led watts=y hid watts nonsense. You will need approximately the same amount of watts to do the same job but you will use less power and generate less heat doing so. @JDGreen is right in that it can get pricey to play in the led game but it does have benefits. Cobs have unparalleled spread when compared to hid and you can start adding cobs a few at a time to up the light on the edges until you're ready to make the switch entirely. I don't sell led just putting some info out there. Good luck with your research and keep it green!


----------



## jwreck (Sep 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> So u smoke ur bud before u decide to keep it...


I have some cuts i took of the ssdd's that i have kept going. gonna trash them if i dont like the smoke and run something else. Is that clear enough for you to understand.


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> This gg4xssdd #4pheno despite my underfeeding is goin pretty good.
> 
> Total clusterbomb foxtail madness
> View attachment 3778144 View attachment 3778145 View attachment 3778147
> And its not even hot


Could be foxtailing due to the slight underfeeding. But it looks like the gg4 is just making the ssdd calyx blow up up top. Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Honestly.
> Take my word hear man. Leds r great for low heat. But i just dont think the tech is quite there yet. (Ill prolly take flack for that)U gotta really drop some dough too.
> 
> I run kind k1000 leds. They r nice but im thinking of adding some old fashioned bulbs.
> ...


It really depends in what LEDs you're running, but what you're talking about as far as smell/terpz in flower is due to the lack of ir/uv in most led panels. You can totally supplement with ir and uv to balance out the entire spectrum. 

But most blurple lights do better with some supplemental help in flower. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 11, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> @JDGreen that actually gives me a good idea though, I can just run LEDs during the hottest 5 hours of the day and run hps/mh during the rest.


You can absolutely do this. Some strains will not like it though due to the vastly different spectrum swap in the middle of their light cycle. Ime you have to adjust plants for the swap. But stronger strains will power through it. Others you'll get possible herming, weird deficiencies/lockout. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 11, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> It's really only cuz I have a hard time keeping my tent below 85° during the summer. The rest of the year is just right temp wise.


Due to the lack or ir and uv in led panels you actually need higher canopy/leaf temps to get the same photosynthetic rates as with hid. So 85 isn't the worst thing ever with lights that are lacking ultraviolet/far red. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks for the info teammates. Definitely have a lot still to consider but I'm interested in learning about the possibilities.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 11, 2016)

Both of the big plants, left and center are Skylotus. Had to shut down the cieling fans.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 11, 2016)

jwreck said:


> I have some cuts i took of the ssdd's that i have kept going. gonna trash them if i dont like the smoke and run something else. Is that clear enough for you to understand.


Im just giving u a hard time...mayb uve had enough.



Lex Talioniss said:


> Thanks for the info teammates. Definitely have a lot still to consider but I'm interested in learning about the possibilities.


I like mine dont get me wrong. But diversity of lights still seems to be victorious in my mind


----------



## elkamino (Sep 11, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> View attachment 3778277 View attachment 3778278 Both of the big plants, left and center are Skylotus. Had to shut down the cieling fans.


!!!



Lol.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 11, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Jp what cha plantin' outta that stash?


Not sure yet. Working on my new room today. Building bigger led bars. Got new more powerful driver's.

I think I'll have 4/5 spots for something new, since I'm running most the keepers from my last hunt. Thinking I should just pop like a 1/2 pack of something. 

Top 3 choices right now:

Force empathy: alphakronik 
Pipeline hp x gg13hp 
Neroli 91

Help me!


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 11, 2016)

Double hashplant gets my vote!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 11, 2016)

I like your vote


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 11, 2016)

Hp x hp = hp squared


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 11, 2016)

I make math fun.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 11, 2016)

Bbhp


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 11, 2016)

2xhp


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 11, 2016)

jwreck said:


> Thanks man thats all i asked.
> Ive looked at the retailers and they all have the same copy and paste and the package doesnt it either.
> Im more than familiar with how the search function works but as hyped as this strain is i cant seem to find any complete grows.
> Not knocking it seems like a nice hash plant, almost white in some colas but a little too fruity for my taste and took forever to sex. Very easy to grow and is very vigorous but not the easiest to clone atleast compared to others ive ran. gonna have to smoke it to come to a conclusion View attachment 3778143


What makes SSDD special is the medicinal effects. The buzz is unique and very comforting. Like a warm blanket on a chilly night. You won't be able to wipe the cheesy grin off your face for several hours.


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 11, 2016)

I just bought a new LED light that my local hydro shop is pushing. It's the MEGA LED from Nextlight. I had a couple of their older LEDs and liked them. These are supposed to give a 5x5 coverage and be a true replacement for a 1000w HPS but at only 625watts. Pretty impressed with it so far but am only 1 week into flower so who really knows just yet. They preach about their spectrum being so diverse. Very little heat and the plants look healthy so far so good.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 11, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Pura vida View attachment 3777907 View attachment 3777908


@Afgan King How are the smells on these?


----------



## doniawon (Sep 11, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> I just bought a new LED light that my local hydro shop is pushing. It's the MEGA LED from Nextlight. I had a couple of their older LEDs and liked them. These are supposed to give a 5x5 coverage and be a true replacement for a 1000w HPS but at only 625watts. Pretty impressed with it so far but am only 1 week into flower so who really knows just yet. They preach about their spectrum being so diverse. Very little heat and the plants look healthy so far so good.


Awesome!!


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 11, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> I just bought a new LED light that my local hydro shop is pushing. It's the MEGA LED from Nextlight. I had a couple of their older LEDs and liked them. These are supposed to give a 5x5 coverage and be a true replacement for a 1000w HPS but at only 625watts. Pretty impressed with it so far but am only 1 week into flower so who really knows just yet. They preach about their spectrum being so diverse. Very little heat and the plants look healthy so far so good.


Mine claimed the same. 1000w power outta something like 625w. And that's possible, but id say u should use them to veg with the flip them to flower to get the full result.

Mine also claimed 5x5 and mines prolly more like 4.5x4


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 11, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Bbhp
> View attachment 3774737 View attachment 3774738


Blue or boysenberry hp?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 11, 2016)

Boysenberry  sorry


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 11, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Boysenberry  sorry


I am getting blue this week, we'll compare.


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Mine claimed the same. 1000w power outta something like 625w. And that's possible, but id say u should use them to veg with the flip them to flower to get the full result.
> 
> Mine also claimed 5x5 and mines prolly more like 4.5x4


Let me know, I can build you a cob panel that will out preform single diode lighting with better efficiency for your 600 watts...


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm waiting to hear back from jbc, and I am second guessing my choices. I chose black raz and blueberry hp. Now I'm wondering if I should try out the drunken parrot, or maybe Chem kesey...
Any recommendations?


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 11, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I'm waiting to hear back from jbc, and I am second guessing my choices. I chose black raz and blueberry hp. Now I'm wondering if I should try out the drunken parrot, or maybe Chem kesey...
> Any recommendations?


U gonna b alright
@apbx720


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 11, 2016)

Stardawg guava x ssdd super heavy yielder


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 11, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Stardawg guava x ssdd super heavy yielderView attachment 3778586 View attachment 3778587


Those look fantastic


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 11, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Stardawg guava x ssdd super heavy yielderView attachment 3778586 View attachment 3778587


Looks nice man. Wats the nose on that there. Chemmy?Berry?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 11, 2016)

Those look exceptional. I too am interested in smell.


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 11, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> What makes SSDD special is the medicinal effects. The buzz is unique and very comforting. Like a warm blanket on a chilly night. You won't be able to wipe the cheesy grin off your face for several hours.


Bingo!


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 11, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I'm waiting to hear back from jbc, and I am second guessing my choices. I chose black raz and blueberry hp. Now I'm wondering if I should try out the drunken parrot, or maybe Chem kesey...
> Any recommendations?


Both excellent choices friend! Second guess no further!


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Looks nice man. Wats the nose on that there. Chemmy?Berry?


Definitely Chemmy with a piney almost sandalwood smell. When I smelt another nug of her it was Chemmy with a hint blueberry and lemons. A lot of smells going on with this one. I smell one nug it's smells like this I go back to smell different nug and I'm picking up different scents lol.she definitely special and I'll be keeping her around for a while.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 12, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I'm waiting to hear back from jbc, and I am second guessing my choices. I chose black raz and blueberry hp. Now I'm wondering if I should try out the drunken parrot, or maybe Chem kesey...
> Any recommendations?


A local dispo has a chem kesey with 38%. I smoked some today its pretty good.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 12, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Stardawg guava x ssdd super heavy yielderView attachment 3778586 View attachment 3778587


Glad I took extra stardawg guava x dreabread clones! Things get huge


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 12, 2016)

doniawon said:


> A local dispo has a chem kesey with 38%. I smoked some today its pretty good.


38% flowers? No way...


----------



## Bubbashine (Sep 12, 2016)

The White x SSDD!


----------



## kona gold (Sep 12, 2016)

doniawon said:


> A local dispo has a chem kesey with 38%. I smoked some today its pretty good.


Everyone called bullshit on bc seeds thc claims!
Now this bullshit!
38% and it's just ok?
I'm rethinking bc seeds now!,


----------



## COGrown (Sep 12, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Everyone called bullshit on bc seeds thc claims!
> Now this bullshit!
> 38% and it's just ok?
> I'm rethinking bc seeds now!,


It's pretty easy to get stupid high test results if you don't use a nug that is representative of the plant as a whole but rather use the single frostiest piece of plant matter you can find, usually an inside piece of a nice bud.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 12, 2016)

COGrown said:


> It's pretty easy to get stupid high test results if you don't use a nug that is representative of the plant as a whole but rather use the single frostiest piece of plant matter you can find, usually an inside piece of a nice bud.


Right. And the percentage is still not completely representory of the resin potentcy. With the terps, teeps like myrocene will greatly increase the ability for these substances to cross the blood brain barrier(which im sure many of u know from eating mangos)


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 12, 2016)

Have y'all ever heard of the known grower RB-26?? He helped bring GG4 to the forefront but he is a known grower who supplies shops with his flowers and he regularly has flowers test over 30%. His site is down now for upgrades but check out the IG page

https://www.instagram.com/rb26ca/


----------



## doniawon (Sep 12, 2016)

38% . Yes I'm n co I see this number rise ever couple months. Not my claim but the dispos. The highest now n for the last couple months is chem kesey 38% my father n law grabs it every week. Ill get a pic. 
Ps. Its nothin special but great for sleep. N because of the dispos claim they sell 100$ quarters of it all day.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 12, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> The White x SSDD!
> 
> View attachment 3778765


Those are going to be fireI'm about to drop some tigermelon f2 x snow lotus and my boy gave me a couple of his ogkbxsl to try. Going to be some serious heat.


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Have y'all ever heard of the known grower RB-26?? He helped bring GG4 to the forefront but he is a known grower who supplies shops with his flowers and he regularly has flowers test over 30%. His site is down now for upgrades but check out the IG page
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/rb26ca/


That dude has some serious skills. I'm jealous because that's the industrial level that I want to grow at but I am in a non friendly state. Being in CA how is he able to have such a big grow op? I didn't think they licensed at the cultivator warehouse sized grows like they do in CO. Any of my Cali brethren know the laws that can fill me in?


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Have y'all ever heard of the known grower RB-26?? He helped bring GG4 to the forefront but he is a known grower who supplies shops with his flowers and he regularly has flowers test over 30%. His site is down now for upgrades but check out the IG page
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/rb26ca/


Yea. I Think i've talked to that guy...
Is he the guy who advises to water ur last water before pick with boiling water? Somebody told me that....think it was rb-26.,..if its not my bad.


----------



## elkamino (Sep 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yea. I Think i've talked to that guy...
> Is he the guy who advises to water ur last water before pick with boiling water? Somebody told me that....think it was rb-26.,..if its not my bad.


Perhaps you thinking RM3? He says he pours boiling water into his pots at the end of flower, says it has something to do with fermenting, and CO2, and promotes sugars.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 12, 2016)

Is this boiling water thing done as a last watering after flush but before chop or literally like the minute right before you chop the plant?


----------



## Bubbashine (Sep 12, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Those are going to be fireI'm about to drop some tigermelon f2 x snow lotus and my boy gave me a couple of his ogkbxsl to try. Going to be some serious heat.


Nice & I hope so should be some frosty nugs!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yea. I Think i've talked to that guy...
> Is he the guy who advises to water ur last water before pick with boiling water? Somebody told me that....think it was rb-26.,..if its not my bad.


I don't know if he advises that or not. Don't even know if he gives out info on how he grows. He be over at ICmag and people are always asking for tips but I never see him respond to those questions. He may have already explained everything too idk so that could be why but I was just letting people know there is someone constantly hitting 30%+ so its possible. 38% maybe not but I wouldn't doubt it


----------



## elkamino (Sep 12, 2016)

Lex Talioniss said:


> Is this boiling water thing done as a last watering after flush but before chop or literally like the minute right before you chop the plant?


I'd ask at his thread, he's happy to discuss his methods there:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-leprechauns-pot-o-gold.855314/


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 12, 2016)

elkamino said:


> I'd ask at his thread, he's happy to discuss his methods there:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-leprechauns-pot-o-gold.855314/





akhiymjames said:


> I don't know if he advises that or not. Don't even know if he gives out info on how he grows. He be over at ICmag and people are always asking for tips but I never see him respond to those questions. He may have already explained everything too idk so that could be why but I was just letting people know there is someone constantly hitting 30%+ so its possible. 38% maybe not but I wouldn't doubt it


For sure thanks dudes
And finally some pics yo
Start with ssdd


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 12, 2016)

Some black raspberry (goji raz x wookie15)
Gifted from the great @apbx720

Fyi. These wookie crosses r nit fans of my environment for watever reason. Still nice though, i feel just not meeting there absolute potential


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 12, 2016)

dream beaver mega pineapple pheno


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 12, 2016)

Some of the recently released oroblanco (the white x wookie15)


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 12, 2016)

And finally some gg4xssdd tester 

Love the wonkavator foxtails...they go sideways and slantways and backways...and frontways?...and frontways and squareways and any other way you can imagine

And i bleached the tip a bit


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> dream beaver mega pineapple phenoView attachment 3779368


Getting ready to pop a pack of Dream Beaver. Is the pineapple pheno the keeper cut to look for?

How is the buzz?


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 12, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Getting ready to pop a pack of Dream Beaver. Is the pineapple pheno the keeper cut to look for?
> 
> How is the buzz?


I would say no, its my only girl i got so far so cant compare...but the resin is plentiful myself and @apbx720 agree tbis particularl pheno is a great example of its not how much resin, its wats in it. The flavor is nice but i need the knockout potency, and its not in this pheno i got.

Imma keep lookin. Im not a pineapple guy ne way.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 12, 2016)

The very most bottom nug off kalifornia 1. Everything will be Down This week and I'll do reports and pics as they get trimmed/cured/smoked.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm jealous and I hate you all.


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 13, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Getting ready to pop a pack of Dream Beaver. Is the pineapple pheno the keeper cut to look for?
> 
> How is the buzz?


Same here bro, the pineapple is the only cut ive tried of db. Its very tasty, but i must say, its not the most potent bodhi cut ive run. Having said that, im still running it and everyone loves it.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 13, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Same here bro, the pineapple is the only cut ive tried of db. Its very tasty, but i must say, its not the most potent bodhi cut ive run. Having said that, im still running it and everyone loves it.


Same here. Everyone likes it. But im sure there some phenos in there that have the super resin plus the kick


----------



## doniawon (Sep 13, 2016)

> ="apbx720, post: 12953825, member: 373720"]Same here bro, the pineapple is the only cut ive tried of db. Its very tasty, but i must say, its not the most potent bodhi cut ive run. Having said that, im still running it and everyone loves it.


She's pretty frosty.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Sep 13, 2016)

Here's some satsuma coming..

 
Another Golden Ticket 

Gonna be my first run with a snow lotus cross. Hope it goes well! Excited for the cali-o. Love me some orange bud.


----------



## limonene (Sep 13, 2016)

Damn!

bodhi seeds:

snow lotus has been released back to the source, the line had a long, plentiful, and amazing run. i made one last pollination with the male so there will be a few new lines, but all snow lotus lines are now limited to the stock i have left. change is good and now i can move forward with greater ease, i like to be in a state of constant creation and making the same things keeps me in a way to comfortable quick sand of mediocrity.

i just planted a small 88g13/hp pollination room, so all the hash plant lines will be ready for next outdoor season.

working on a new terp male (stevie wonder x og nepali).

still trying to get the purple unicorn f4 perfect, it seems all the males im choosing are sterile.

playing around with an orange male (cali o x wookie)

playing around with a lucky charms male..

maybe some og work with the goji f3 male.

still trying to tame the rks beast for indoor.

lots of testing!!!

just keeping the bodhi seeds lines creative, fluid, elite, and filled with extreme possibilities.

plus some other exciting things ill announce when its all confirmed..



supernatural selections for 2017:

silk road series of vintage and landrace central asian f1 hybrids.

kashmir and omg f1 hybrids with some of my favorite sativas..

some pure sativa combos that are well behaved and indoor friendly.

some master lines combining same geographies with stellar individuals…

+ a few small release this year as the testing reports come in.


next nierika releases:

peshawar pakistani
oaxacan zipolite
jamaican bush hashplant
more acapulco gold freebies



synergy:

im gonna get things sorted for the secret seed company at the emerald cup, should be fun new way to keep things fresh and innovative with maximum novelty.


ill post the new testing list in the next few days for some new snow lotus stuff and a few others..

have a beautiful harvest season
big love and blessings
b


----------



## limonene (Sep 13, 2016)

Goji f3 male, lucky charms male, orange male, terp male, i think i need to buy a bigger fridge!


----------



## limonene (Sep 13, 2016)

speaking of Goji f3 male here is a snap of nepali og x goji f3 around day 53. I was away for a month during this grow, she's had high temps and far from ideal conditions but she has taken it all in her stride. getting deep smells of hash and something else i cant quite describe. The 2 girls i have are both nearly 6 feet tall and are gonna yield. not in the same league as goji for frost.


----------



## martyg (Sep 13, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> dream beaver mega pineapple phenoView attachment 3779368


I have a dream beaver that smells like wine grapes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 13, 2016)

limonene said:


> speaking of Goji f3 male here is a snap of nepali og x goji f3 around day 53. I was away for a month during this grow, she's had high temps and far from ideal conditions but she has taken it all in her stride


I'll be taking down my 4th generation clones of Goji at the end of the week, w/ generation 5 just starting in 12/12, and gen 6 clones rooted. Aside from the superb smoke and plentiful yield, it is always the happiest plant in any tent. I've never had an issue, and have yet to have a clone not root. Makes me a bit sad that the attempt to make some fem seeds from her failed, but will have a few orange goji regs in just a couple of weeks.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 13, 2016)

martyg said:


> I have a dream beaver that smells like wine grapes.


Nice


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 13, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Getting ready to pop a pack of Dream Beaver. Is the pineapple pheno the keeper cut to look for?
> 
> How is the buzz?


This is a nice write up! You have to see the last page on it also, I think that they passed clones around and decided that this was their keeper.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=261430








A dispensary in Washington state is serving up some pine flavored Beaver and the reports are that it is very sativa... I got the tropical pineapple and a garlic pheno from 6 seeds. I think that bodhi described it as "caramelized onions"...

https://www.leafly.com/sativa/dream-beaver/reviews?page=0


----------



## Deep Puddle (Sep 13, 2016)

That looks pretty beautiful...Just getting ready to start something and I am in search of the best cuttings for quality.


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks for all the info on the beaver ya'll. I know Mad Hamish had several reports of DB several hundred pages ago and have great detail about the pheno's. He said they got one that was SUPER potent so I think that hard hitting mother funker is in there somewhere to be found. I am hoping it's the one that tastes like wine grapes as that sounds amazing lol


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 13, 2016)

That db looks so sickeningly beautiful.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 13, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Thanks for all the info on the beaver ya'll. I know Mad Hamish had several reports of DB several hundred pages ago and have great detail about the pheno's. He said they got one that was SUPER potent so I think that hard hitting mother funker is in there somewhere to be found. I am hoping it's the one that tastes like wine grapes as that sounds amazing lol


If I remember right, MadHammish was talking about a grapefruit pheno. Oh, dont hold me to it. I am going to have to search it now lol... I am pretty sure that the write up from ICMag is the Grapefruit pheno also.


----------



## limonene (Sep 13, 2016)

I can do a write up on the garlic pheno - bleurgh


----------



## limonene (Sep 13, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Stardawg guava x ssdd super heavy yielderView attachment 3778586 View attachment 3778587


Have these been released yet?


----------



## martyg (Sep 13, 2016)

Super snow lotus. Man this is impressing me


----------



## doniawon (Sep 13, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3780033 Super snow lotus. Man this is impressing me


Is this ssh x sl?


----------



## martyg (Sep 13, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Is this ssh x sl?


Super snow lotus. 
Mass super skunk X snow lotus


----------



## doniawon (Sep 13, 2016)

martyg said:


> Super snow lotus.
> Mass super skunk X snow lotus


Is that released or tester?


----------



## Beemo (Sep 13, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Is that released or tester?


heres another mss cross released this year.
appalachian super skunk
mss X app


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 13, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Is that released or tester?


Released oldie.....I have a pack @doniawon


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 13, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Is that released or tester?


I believe greatlakesgenetics still has it


----------



## doniawon (Sep 13, 2016)

Gonna grab guavs hp n the appy x mss!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 13, 2016)

Secret Chief frosting up very early indica leaning. Had 2 very weak plants with very small roots. The surviving girl is 33 days into flower and just got noticeably white-looking and growing flowers fast.

Found a few male flowers while final trimming Space Monkeys but no seeds in these or other resident plants. Strong and loud some spicy, herbal scent and taste. Hits you in the face and pleasant body wave.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Sep 13, 2016)

Goji OG, week 6-7ish


Purple Unicorn x 88 g13HP(testers)


Sunshine Daydream


Mango Biche x Kashmir(testers)


Thank you Mr. and Mrs. B!
Peace, and happy growing to everyone!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 13, 2016)

Kalifornia is a winner for sure. In fact I'm loving this 88g male. the chem kesey is pure chem91 funk but on a hardier frame and the Kalifornia is OG dankness with added frost.

Still have some jungle spice coming down with that dad. Hope they pass on the congo as I've never tried it.


----------



## martyg (Sep 13, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Is that released or tester?


I don't think it's a tester.


----------



## researching (Sep 14, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Goji OG, week 6-7ish
> View attachment 3780229
> 
> Purple Unicorn x 88 g13HP(testers)
> ...


How does the goji feed for you?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 14, 2016)

I've had a hard time bringing my self to purchasing Kalifornia cuz all I hear is fuckin Arnold saying it.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Sep 14, 2016)

researching said:


> How does the goji feed for you?


She's in an Aero/NFT unit at 1.1-1.6EC, 5.6-6.3ph, I am having better luck with her like this than in soil.


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 14, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Goji OG, week 6-7ish
> View attachment 3780229
> 
> Purple Unicorn x 88 g13HP(testers)
> ...


Your SSDD is beautiful! How many seeds did you pop to find that cultivar?


----------



## jpdnkstr (Sep 14, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Your SSDD is beautiful! How many seeds did you pop to find that cultivar?


Thank you! Only 5, but I won't be keeping her, she's lacking in taste(light blueberry, bread, yeasty?) and potency, although you wouldn't know by looking at her. I love her medicinal qualities but need to consume more than usual to get there... I'll be sad to see her go and she is quite the yielder, I'll be dropping the other six soon along with the rest of my pack of Goji.


----------



## researching (Sep 14, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> She's in an Aero/NFT unit at 1.1-1.6EC, 5.6-6.3ph, I am having better luck with her like this than in soil.


I found her to be very finicky. Glad your having success.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 14, 2016)

Grabbed more stuff. Order arrived in under 48 hours. Hope I find extreme fire in each pack. Popping the bbhp first.


----------



## Cezarkush (Sep 15, 2016)

Have black lotus and purple wookie rolling. About 4 weeks into veg. Wookie is the more vigorous of the two with one the stinkiest veg plant I've ever had. The black has an awesome structure with good smells nothing like the wookie though. I'll post some picks later.


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 15, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Grabbed more stuff. Order arrived in under 48 hours. Hope I find extreme fire in each pack. Popping the bbhp first. View attachment 3780761


I just soaked 8 black raspberry Goji x Woodie 15 and 6 of them had cracked and had small tails within 12 hours of the soak...


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 15, 2016)

2nd gen Space Monkey @7ish weeks 
#5

#3


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 15, 2016)

Some finished shots of the brisco county phantom cookies x solos stash.









Looking pretty fire. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hillbill (Sep 15, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> 2nd gen Space Monkey @7ish weeks
> #5View attachment 3781481
> 
> #3View attachment 3781482


Second generations of hybreeeeds and multi hybreeeeds and poly and all, there may be extreme variations and fun ahead. Wishing no Hermes or nanners!


----------



## jtp92 (Sep 15, 2016)

the hells angel feno form angelica smells amazing


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 15, 2016)

Lil sample of ttnl6 X appy. Smells and tastes exactly like those peach ring candies! I had to smell it so many times to finally put my finger on it as I've never smelled peach in weed. 

Taste transferred but with an added floral/perfume note. 

Body high like crazy. Incredibly strong. 


Ps. I'm actually gonna start trimming this weekend. I'll post top nug shots as that happens. These are just the first dry-ish pieces I'm smoking cuz it's fun.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Some finished shots of the brisco county phantom cookies x solos stash.
> Looking pretty fire.







 Much thanks for doing regular reports on this; all that's lacking is the smell, yield, taste and buzz report . I'm about to select 10 random regs for a soak; might have to include some Brisco County.


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 15, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Much thanks for doing regular reports on this; all that's lacking is the smell, yield, taste and buzz report . I'm about to select 10 random regs for a soak; might have to include some Brisco County.


The rest will be reported back in about a week with the smoke report . The smell actually reminds me of the old romulan cut I used to run. Kind of la con with a cookie fuel funk. Medium yield, not like big Bud, but better than most ogs. Sativa calyx structure/density I'm assuming came from the solos stash. Mild purple tints in the buds, but hardly noticeable. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 15, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3781568
> Lil sample of ttnl6 X appy. Smells and tastes exactly like those peach ring candies! I had to smell it so many times to finally put my finger on it as I've never smelled peach in weed.
> 
> Taste transferred but with an added floral/perfume note.
> ...


Thank you. I needed this valuable information on the nl6xappy for awhile now. Great appreciation for bob zmunda i have.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 15, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3781568
> Lil sample of ttnl6 X appy. Smells and tastes exactly like those peach ring candies! I had to smell it so many times to finally put my finger on it as I've never smelled peach in weed.
> 
> Taste transferred but with an added floral/perfume note.
> ...


Those are my favorite!


----------



## Nu-Be (Sep 15, 2016)

Organic Cobra Lips in SIPs at day 39F. Ski patrol.

 

Garden shot:


----------



## CoralMafia (Sep 15, 2016)

Mmmmmmm 2 weeks to go. 
 
Mothers Milk
  
Solos Stash
  
Man the last couple weeks are always the hardest.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 15, 2016)

Jabba,mm,Bhp, wookie, dread bread affie. (Started at 20" tall, lil landrace n this one from stray)


----------



## hillbill (Sep 15, 2016)

Not the most current on all Bodhi culture but what is ttnl6/appy and where can one get beans? That looks very incredible. NL forever!


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 15, 2016)

Breedbay down?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 15, 2016)

Seems the forums have been for a few hours.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 15, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Not the most current on all Bodhi culture but what is ttnl6/appy and where can one get beans? That looks very incredible. NL forever!


they were freebies. Think they may be gone...???


----------



## Mazey Farms (Sep 15, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I'll be taking down my 4th generation clones of Goji at the end of the week, w/ generation 5 just starting in 12/12, and gen 6 clones rooted. Aside from the superb smoke and plentiful yield, it is always the happiest plant in any tent. I've never had an issue, and have yet to have a clone not root. Makes me a bit sad that the attempt to make some fem seeds from her failed, but will have a few orange goji regs in just a couple of weeks.
> 
> View attachment 3779824 View attachment 3779826





hillbill said:


> Not the most current on all Bodhi culture but what is ttnl6/appy and where can one get beans? That looks very incredible. NL forever!


Great Lake Genetics had it. I just ordered Dream Lotus and Blueberry Hashplant and the freebies included ttnl6/appy which I selected not only bc I love nl but because appy was lost. Now I hear Snow lotus is gone...collectors items.

From GLG:

Here is the currant list of Bodhi Freebies for orders made after Augest 12th

Oroblanco (The White x Wookie 15)

Wookie 41 x Sunshine Daydream

Hindu Hash Plant (LA Hindu x 88g13H/P) (love gift)

Lando's Stash (pure kush Suge xSnow Lotus)

Silver Lotus (SSH x Snow Lotus)

Elfinstone (Sweet Skunk x Appalachia)

Prayer Tower (Lemon Thai x (Appalachia)

Prayer Tower (Indica)

Barefoot Doctor CBD rich (Harlequin x SSDD)

Bingo Pajana (Kurda x Appalachia)

Cobra Lips (chem 3 x appalachia)

Buddha’s hand (*lemon thai (indy & sat) x snow lotus)*

*The Fuzz (CHEM 91 JB x *Appalachia)

Wolf Pack (Giesel X Appalachia)
Legend OG x Snow Lotus
Jungle Spice (congo (pine) x 88g13hp
Purple Urkle x Snow lotus ( THIS STRAIN IS OUT DOOR ONLY)
Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow Lotus)
Pink Lotus (outdoor freebie) - Pink Panther x Snow Lotus
RM Nigerian x Afghani F2
Snow Temple ( Temple X Snow Lotus)
Dragon Fruit (oldsog ssh x Snow Lotus)
Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)
TT NL#6 x Appalachia


----------



## doniawon (Sep 15, 2016)

little SOG, with mm, Jabba stash n jabberwocky


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 15, 2016)

Pura vida 47 of 63 the tall ones front and center/right


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Pura vida 47 of 63 the tall ones front and center/right View attachment 3781948 View attachment 3781946


Damn, how big are those tops?


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 16, 2016)

Here's 3 of the 4 in there can't get to 4th still 16 days of straight swelling left too lol medium cup lol


----------



## doniawon (Sep 16, 2016)

That pura grows super fast too!


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 16, 2016)

Yup she loves nutes that's just wind burn lol


----------



## 1kemosabe (Sep 16, 2016)

@BobZmuda , how many weeks did you take the ttnl6 x appy ?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 16, 2016)

The incredible trich dripping pics in the last few days is almost bizarre. This thread with bud shots drew me to order my first in April. I'll need to do that again! Awesome pics and reports! Thanks!

Got a Secret Chief at 5 wks today which looks identical to some Peak NL next to it except instead of being grass green, it's deep blue spruce with more trichs than the NL which are at 6 weeks today. Same size also!


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 16, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Jabba,mm,Bhp, wookie, dread bread affie. (Started at 20" tall, lil landrace n this one from stray) View attachment 3781753View attachment 3781755 View attachment 3781756View attachment 3781758


Lookin good bro! Damn that affie×db has a lil vigor huh?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 16, 2016)

End of week 7 (day 48 )

Boysenberry hp



Mountain temple - finally packing some weight


Whole room


----------



## doniawon (Sep 16, 2016)

Beautiful Jp!

Apbx, yea man vigor, think I might have to go vert.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Here's 3 of the 4 in there can't get to 4th still 16 days of straight swelling left too lol medium cup lol View attachment 3781960 View attachment 3781962 View attachment 3781963


That sir is fucking awesome. I can't wait to pop my 3 packs now. Love the info and pics you have provided. Has smell evolved at all?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Pura vida 47 of 63 the tall ones front and center/right View attachment 3781948 View attachment 3781946


Hand over that vida son


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 16, 2016)

@Afgan King are those all the same cut of Pura Vida? I have a few packs to pheno hunt through and I hear there is a marshmallow smelling pheno. What's yours smelling like kind sir.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 16, 2016)

Cobra lips perfumed powder taste when vaped. Astonishing vapor production from vape I have had a year. Very familiar with the vaporizer. A calming and Stoney stone so far and an awful lot of vapor from small amount of herb. Only flowered one so far.


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 16, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> @Afgan King are those all the same cut of Pura Vida? I have a few packs to pheno hunt through and I hear there is a marshmallow smelling pheno. What's yours smelling like kind sir.


Sweet and gassy kinda like a marshmallow I could see that comparison. And ya the same pheno I posted last time go ahead and pop the seeds she's clone only unless you bought packs before they stopped and God damn is she a beast


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Hand over that vida son


Lmao I'll have a pack with her crossed for you to win in the fantasy league  this is a special girl what's ridiculous is I have a lot of special girls lol started out and was funny when I had 4 then 10 then 15 then 25 and now 46 different strains and 4 new ones created this round lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 16, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lmao I'll have a pack with her crossed for you to win in the fantasy league  this is a special girl what's ridiculous is I have a lot of special girls lol started out and was funny when I had 4 then 10 then 15 then 25 and now 46 different strains and 4 new ones created this round lol


I would enjoy that very much so kind sir  would also enjoy s1 of the vida


----------



## doniawon (Sep 16, 2016)

Wookie @Afgan King .. u busy tomorrah


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 16, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Wookie @Afgan King .. u busy tomorrah


Dog cookies are rooted here's some bud I picked up from buddy same pheno


----------



## Nu-Be (Sep 17, 2016)

Can't let this thread fall to page 2! bodhi deserves better than that. 

How about some nighttime shots?

CL1



CL2



CL3



Garden shot


----------



## limonene (Sep 17, 2016)

I popped a load of seeds this week and for the first time in about 3 years none of them are bodhi. I am nervous.

A quick question. Can i still hang out with you guys?


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> they were freebies. Think they may be gone...???


Didn't 'really' wanna like that, but I had too, answered 'my' question, too, then killed my enthusiasm, LOL


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 17, 2016)

limonene said:


> I popped a load of seeds this week and for the first time in about 3 years none of them are bodhi. I am nervous.
> 
> A quick question. Can i still hang out with you guys?


Fine by me....so what did you pop?


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 17, 2016)

Night time of the pura


----------



## limonene (Sep 17, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Fine by me....so what did you pop?


Hey Amos. 12 Pineapple fields- dynasty, 8 Citrique and 3 kimbo kush - exotic, 3 purple mayhem - gooey breeder, 5 hulk og and 4 tahoe cure x velvet pie by in-house genetics.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 17, 2016)

limonene said:


> I popped a load of seeds this week and for the first time in about 3 years none of them are bodhi. I am nervous.
> 
> A quick question. Can i still hang out with you guys?


Shyea


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 17, 2016)

limonene said:


> Hey Amos. 12 Pineapple fields- dynasty, 8 Citrique and 3 kimbo kush - exotic, 3 purple mayhem - gooey breeder, 5 hulk og and 4 tahoe cure x velvet pie by in-house genetics.


Keep me posted on the Kimbo just grabbed a few myself @limonene


----------



## limonene (Sep 17, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Keep me posted on the Kimbo just grabbed a few myself @limonene


Will do man, will be popping pics on my IG when things get interesting. very unsure how the kimbos will turn out. The second release were f2s and lots of reports of mutants in those.


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 17, 2016)

Want to try some exotic gear, I hear very good things. Anybody be have any recommendations for strains?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 17, 2016)

limonene said:


> I popped a load of seeds this week and for the first time in about 3 years none of them are bodhi. I am nervous.
> 
> A quick question. Can i still hang out with you guys?


The tribe will cast you out


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 17, 2016)

limonene said:


> Hey Amos. 12 Pineapple fields- dynasty, 8 Citrique and 3 kimbo kush - exotic, 3 purple mayhem - gooey breeder, 5 hulk og and 4 tahoe cure x velvet pie by in-house genetics.


I think you're gonna be good. Had great luck with each breeder mentioned.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 17, 2016)

Jungle spice smells like when you buy a new bong from a headshop. That mix of every kind of incense and candle in the store.....


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 17, 2016)

Goji at 21 days, already frosty


----------



## doniawon (Sep 17, 2016)

The 38% I mentioned lol Chemmy jones not Chem Kesey. Supposably the highest in co  Looks like 10% hits like 15% lol


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 17, 2016)

doniawon said:


> The 38% I mentioned lol Chemmy jones not Chem Kesey. Supposably the highest in coView attachment 3783448 View attachment 3783449 Looks like 10% hits like 15% lol


Lmao they put 38%


----------



## doniawon (Sep 17, 2016)

Elements in Boulder $100.00 a quarter. 
I see they have pura vida on the menu, it's prolly 35%


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 17, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Cobra lips perfumed powder taste when vaped. Astonishing vapor production from vape I have had a year. Very familiar with the vaporizer. A calming and Stoney stone so far and an awful lot of vapor from small amount of herb. Only flowered one so far.


can you describe the smell, taste and high? also bag appeal. cheers!


----------



## doniawon (Sep 17, 2016)

Buds were stale, listed as a sat but total sleep effect. Hashy taste, smoked a j so didn't get clear taste.
I was not impressed as I see much better all the time


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Buds were stale, listed as a sat but total sleep effect. Hashy taste, smoked a j so didn't get clear taste.
> I was impressed as I see much better all the time


Yeah thats pretty sad, so it was 200 for that half?


----------



## doniawon (Sep 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah thats pretty sad, so it was 200 for that half?


Yes I think so. Father in law is a pot snob he travels dispos to find shit like this


----------



## kona gold (Sep 18, 2016)

doniawon said:


> The 38% I mentioned lol Chemmy jones not Chem Kesey. Supposably the highest in coView attachment 3783448 View attachment 3783449 Looks like 10% hits like 15% lol


What a pile of poo


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 18, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Yes I think so. Father in law is a pot snob he travels dispos to find shit like this


Cant imagine why in the world he would go to disp and pay that price, when he has a son in law like u!?!

But i get it tho. I know people that do it too. They think its better just cuz its from a disp lmao and they wont listen when u tell em- the disp meds come from the same place as mine- a garden. Lol! Actually, here in az the disps sell a shit load of cali outdoor! And sell it as indoor. And if u call em out they say- ok its from a greenhouse. Lol whatever! I remember a few years ago i was in a disp and they were selling mex brick weed and calling it "mac reggie" lmfao no joke!


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 18, 2016)

Stardawg guava x ssdd


----------



## doniawon (Sep 18, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Cant imagine why in the world he would go to disp and pay that price, when he has a son in law like u!?!
> 
> But i get it tho. I know people that do it too. They think its better just cuz its from a disp lmao and they wont listen when u tell em- the disp meds come from the same place as mine- a garden. Lol! Actually, here in az the disps sell a shit load of cali outdoor! And sell it as indoor. And if u call em out they say- ok its from a greenhouse. Lol whatever! I remember a few years ago i was in a disp and they were selling mex brick weed and calling it "mac reggie" lmfao no joke!


I don't know but I'd rather smoke the weeds of this thread than that bullshit. But whatever. 
Think I saw ur mm x rb on ig? So fuego!

East coast, how's it taste etc, looks great!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 18, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I don't know but I'd rather smoke the weeds of this thread than that bullshit. But whatever.
> Think I saw ur mm x rb on ig? So fuego!
> 
> East coast, how's it taste etc, looks great!


I just grabbed some Platte river kush (28-31%)

1) who the fuck gives ranges
2) still trimmed like shit
3) average high for a heavy habitual smoke

I need my bodhi to hurry up


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 18, 2016)

what should i cop next? 

joystick =wifi x snow lotus
Star flight Guava =Stardawg guava x snow lotus 
Thunder Wookie =ATF x Wookie15
Soul Mate =Pinesoul x Wookie15
Cobra lips 
Black Raspberry


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 18, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> what should i cop next?
> 
> joystick =wifi x snow lotus
> Star flight Guava =Stardawg guava x snow lotus
> ...


All


----------



## doniawon (Sep 18, 2016)

Soulmate


----------



## doniawon (Sep 18, 2016)

My lucky charms cross. Still waiting for my bodhis to finish. pura vida clones rooted today!!


----------



## limonene (Sep 18, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> The tribe will cast you out


im not gonna lie I've looked at other threads and they seem full of argumentative bitches, please do not cut me out in the wilderness, i won't survive out there


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 18, 2016)

limonene said:


> im not gonna lie I've looked at other threads and they seem full of argumentative bitches, please do not cut me out in the wilderness, i won't survive out there


Perhaps you can be granted safe harbor sir


----------



## limonene (Sep 18, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Perhaps you can be granted safe harbor sir


blessed be those that offer a weary traveller shelter.


----------



## Nu-Be (Sep 18, 2016)

End of week 6 for the Cobra Lips. Trying something new with the shot - thought it would be a neat perspective. Is this too much?


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 18, 2016)

8 of 8 Bodhi Black Raspberry Goji x Wookie #15 are up and growing from their coco solo cups. 6 of the 8 cracked and had small tails 12 hours after the soak. 12 hours later all had cracked and had tap roots, most being close to an half an inch long. These Bodhi seeds have more vigor then I have seen in a long time, hands down...


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 18, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> what should i cop next?
> 
> joystick =wifi x snow lotus
> Star flight Guava =Stardawg guava x snow lotus
> ...


If I were choosing w/o having run or sampled any, I'd go star flight guava 1 and black raspberry 2. I dig the snow lotus crosses the most of what Bodhi I've ran.



limonene said:


> im not gonna lie I've looked at other threads and they seem full of argumentative bitches, please do not cut me out in the wilderness, i won't survive out there


Mucho cool folks in IHG...you'll be fine. However, I do like to keep at least one Bodhi plant going so as to stay relevant here. 

Round four of Goji. Heavy, heavy colas that fell all over each other after untying them. Round 5 is in 12 / 12, round 6 are one week rooted.


----------



## martyg (Sep 18, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> End of week 6 for the Cobra Lips. Trying something new with the shot - thought it would be a neat perspective. Is this too much?


Curious about this strain


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 18, 2016)

Gotta love Bodhi's germination rates. 4 of 4 SSDD germinated in under 24hrs, I've had the same experience with most of the strains I've germinated from Bodhi.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 18, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I don't know but I'd rather smoke the weeds of this thread than that bullshit. But whatever.
> Think I saw ur mm x rb on ig? So fuego!
> 
> East coast, how's it taste etc, looks great!


Haven't tasted yet I have to cure it for at least a few weeks before I can tell you that. I left most of the plant up because it's pollinate for f2s and the seeds look like they could use a extra week just to be safe.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Sep 18, 2016)

Day 54 Sunshine Daydream under 150w hps. Organic soil.
  

Another a week behind


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 18, 2016)

budLIFE60 said:


> Day 54 Sunshine Daydream under 150w hps. Organic soil.
> View attachment 3784043 View attachment 3784051
> 
> Another a week behind
> View attachment 3784052 View attachment 3784053


Very nice!


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Sep 18, 2016)

So if you had to choose 2 bodhi strains to fro what would they be?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 18, 2016)

Wolfpack 

Everything's chopped. Lots of reports coming. 

I can tell you this already: jungle spice and bingo pajama are huge yielders.


----------



## CoralMafia (Sep 18, 2016)

Mothers Milk looking milky,


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 18, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3784187
> Wolfpack
> 
> Everything's chopped. Lots of reports coming.
> ...


Awesome! I have all three of those. Can't wait for the reviews of each...


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3784187
> Wolfpack
> 
> Everything's chopped. Lots of reports coming.
> ...


Cant wait! If i recall correctly, u popped a shit load of crosses, no?

Same with my jungle spice, big yielders. On the first round, that is. Clone runs have yeilded much less. Lemme know if u see the same. Could just be my doing but idk atm


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 19, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> So if you had to choose 2 bodhi strains to fro what would they be?


Sunshine ma fuckin Daydream homes. Get it while u can!

Idk bout the 2nd choice but id go w a 88g13hp cross


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 19, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I don't know but I'd rather smoke the weeds of this thread than that bullshit. But whatever.
> Think I saw ur mm x rb on ig? So fuego!
> 
> East coast, how's it taste etc, looks great!


Yessir! Mm×rb came out real nice. Its hangin now. Cant wait to sample tho!

Ya my Instagram is under the name indigobaebee, for all my riu friends who didnt know, hmu on ig!


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 19, 2016)

Hot off the mail truck, first bodhi run. Now the task of figuring out which one's to pop. 

Thanks to everyone in this thread, without you all I wouldn't have picked bodhi! And a big shout out to shoe for the extra oroblanco freebie!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 19, 2016)

Noticed new freebies and Bodhi stock at JBC.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 19, 2016)

lambofgod said:


> Hot off the mail truck, first bodhi run. Now the task of figuring out which one's to pop.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this thread, without you all I wouldn't have picked bodhi! And a big shout out to shoe for the extra oroblanco freebie! View attachment 3784651


Chopping the keeper clone of the oroblanco tomorrow. Will update breedbay tester report in the coming weeks.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 19, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Noticed new freebies and Bodhi stock at JBC.


Dammit @hillbill


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Chopping the keeper clone of the oroblanco tomorrow. Will update breedbay tester report in the coming weeks.


I guess I'll have to check out breedbay then! Is she worth running? Popped 10x goji, 10x silver mtn, 6x wookie x ssdd. Never to late to start another paper towel though


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 19, 2016)

lambofgod said:


> I guess I'll have to check out breedbay then! Is she worth running? Popped 10x goji, 10x silver mtn, 6x wookie x ssdd. Never to late to start another paper towel though


Theres definitely potential there. Good yielder, chunky heavy dense buds. Most carried some level of grapefruit aroma and taste translates well. Just bot my kinda terp. But most loved it. But im sure u understand wen something just isnt ur kinda stuff. This is definitely someones stuff. And its shy. Frosts up pretty good late.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Theres definitely potential there. Good yielder, chunky heavy dense buds. Most carried some level of grapefruit aroma and taste translates well. Just bot my kinda terp. But most loved it. But im sure u understand wen something just isnt ur kinda stuff. This is definitely someones stuff. And its shy. Frosts up pretty good late.


Imma run a few more eventually.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 19, 2016)

New photos start of week 8. Closing in on the end (9/10 weeks)

MT -- really starting to pack some weight. Amazing fruity smell I can't quite place. I'll keep trying 

 

Boysenberry hp - starting to smell grapefruity. Super dense. I had to tie up all the colas (too floppy) and I am amazed at the resin. I could barely tie knots....took an extra hour.


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 19, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Theres definitely potential there. Good yielder, chunky heavy dense buds. Most carried some level of grapefruit aroma and taste translates well. Just bot my kinda terp. But most loved it. But im sure u understand wen something just isnt ur kinda stuff. This is definitely someones stuff. And its shy. Frosts up pretty good late.


The grapefruit peaks my interest, sucker for fruit terps. I feel you, tossed many that didn't rub me right. Am I correct reading on breedbay that you popped some of the wookie 14 x ssdd?


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 19, 2016)

lambofgod said:


> The grapefruit peaks my interest, sucker for fruit terps. I feel you, tossed many that didn't rub me right. Am I correct reading on breedbay that you popped some of the wookie 14 x ssdd?


No, this is abit confusing and afew ppl have asked me this. I tested the ssdd x wookie15, ssdd female. Ur prolly thinking of the wookie 41(big fusion) x ssdd. Which was a recent freebie i believe. 

I have not tested this. Although the ssddxwookie i tested was a fruity chemy plum berry taste. Very unique. Got one sittin in a solo cup for like two months lol poorly treated due to space


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 19, 2016)

Ssdd×wookie15 #7 courtesy of @JDGreen

She finishes smelling like either a raspberry plum fruity dank or sweet onion, depending on what shes fed and what mood shes in. This girl is one of my personal faves.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 20, 2016)

Theres definitely some spicy kinda bite to the wookie crosses ive noticed


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 20, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> No, this is abit confusing and afew ppl have asked me this. I tested the ssdd x wookie15, ssdd female. Ur prolly thinking of the wookie 41(big fusion) x ssdd. Which was a recent freebie i believe.
> 
> I have not tested this. Although the ssddxwookie i tested was a fruity chemy plum berry taste. Very unique. Got one sittin in a solo cup for like two months lol poorly treated due to space


Thank you for the clarification, yes my mistake I meant to type "41". I couldn't seem to find much about the wookie strains online, but did find an abundant amount of info on ssdd. I've been out of the loop in the online world for a few years, I come back and there's all sorts of new breeders, equipment and growing methods...little behind the curve lol and have some catching up to do. I became complacent with 8 different strains over the past 4 years (boring I know) so needless to say the hobby seems like a whole new world now. I appreciate all the info I can get!

@apbx720 ....wow she's a beauty, I need that pheno in my life  so frosty!

I pop the 41xssdd and hope to find a keeper like her this winter.


----------



## HeadyYonder (Sep 20, 2016)

And that's when I lost my load. Holy shit that is some super frosty dankness. Props man, that looks to be Fiah


apbx720 said:


> Ssdd×wookie15 #7 courtesy of @JDGreen
> 
> She finishes smelling like either a raspberry plum fruity dank or sweet onion, depending on what shes fed and what mood shes in. This girl is one of my personal faves.View attachment 3784978 View attachment 3784985


----------



## doniawon (Sep 20, 2016)

jabbas n a whole lot of mm


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 20, 2016)

doniawon said:


> jabbas n a whole lot of mmView attachment 3785338View attachment 3785340


Dude I have to give you props...you put out some fucking fire sir.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 20, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ssdd×wookie15 #7 courtesy of @JDGreen
> 
> She finishes smelling like either a raspberry plum fruity dank or sweet onion, depending on what shes fed and what mood shes in. This girl is one of my personal faves.View attachment 3784978 View attachment 3784985


Thanks a lot for smell report I strangely enough found quite a few sweet onion smelling pheno's from purple urkle s1's and crosses. I do not like it all but I am sure it is someone's thing.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 20, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Dude I have to give you props...you put out some fucking fire sir.


Thank u very much mr mojo. 
By the way how's the led doing??


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 20, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Thank u very much mr mojo.
> By the way how's the led doing??


Pretty freaking happy with it so far. Here is some Goji OG at 14 days past the flip.


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 20, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Pretty freaking happy with it so far. Here is some Goji OG at 14 days past the flip.
> 
> View attachment 3785535


Beautiful growth! Is that a keeper pheno you found?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 20, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ssdd×wookie15 #7 courtesy of @JDGreen
> 
> She finishes smelling like either a raspberry plum fruity dank or sweet onion, depending on what shes fed and what mood shes in. This girl is one of my personal faves.View attachment 3784978 View attachment 3784985


That ssdd x wookie 15 looks fantastic


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 20, 2016)

lambofgod said:


> Beautiful growth! Is that a keeper pheno you found?


There's actually 4 pheno's in there. This is my first run from clone for these gals. The run from seed had some issues with getting root bound so they didn't reach their full potential. This round is going much better so I'll be looking for a keeper in this harvest. To be honest though, all 4 seemed pretty damn good so I don't think there is a wrong choice.


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 20, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Thanks a lot for smell report I strangely enough found quite a few sweet onion smelling pheno's from purple urkle s1's and crosses. I do not like it all but I am sure it is someone's thing.


 i was definitely happy when i learned the onion smell didnt translate to the taste! It tastes more sweet and fruity


HeadyYonder said:


> And that's when I lost my load. Holy shit that is some super frosty dankness. Props man, that looks to be Fiah


Lol! Thx bro! Very fiah lol Its in my j err day. Really good all around package w this one.


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 20, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> There's actually 4 pheno's in there. This is my first run from clone for these gals. The run from seed had some issues with getting root bound so they didn't reach their full potential. This round is going much better so I'll be looking for a keeper in this harvest. To be honest though, all 4 seemed pretty damn good so I don't think there is a wrong choice.


Sorry to hear about the first run, this second one sure looks good. I just had 10/10 goji's pop, it's the one I'm most excited about this run. But now these wookie crosses are catching my eye...all bodhi looks amazing. Had 6/6 wookie41xssdd pop tonight as well.


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 20, 2016)

lambofgod said:


> Sorry to hear about the first run, this second one sure looks good. I just had 10/10 goji's pop, it's the one I'm most excited about this run. But now these wookie crosses are catching my eye...all bodhi looks amazing. Had 6/6 wookie41xssdd pop tonight as well.


Grats man in all the good germ rates. You have a nice little adventure ahead of you.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 20, 2016)

Bodhi Dank Zappa


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 20, 2016)

Goji OG


----------



## doniawon (Sep 21, 2016)

Jabberwocky left mothers milk rightsog plants.
Mmjabbas stash


----------



## doniawon (Sep 21, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Goji OG
> View attachment 3785884 View attachment 3785894 View attachment 3785896 View attachment 3785897


Fuck I'm jealous, them colas are gonna b huge


----------



## numberfour (Sep 21, 2016)

Little update on the Fat Cherry x SSDD testers,

 

Ended up with 5 females out of the 10 seeds I popped (all in shot). Some great looking males, but due to lack of space these went in the bin. Little bit of variety between the plants, but all still expressing that deep, thick beautiful smell. The short internodal distance on the smaller plants is crazy. Found these to be really hungry plants so far, been doubling what I normally give plants in this size container. Can't wait to see what these put out in flower. 


Also flowering both of the Tree of Life's again, this time larger plants, larger pots = more bud lol.


----------



## CoralMafia (Sep 21, 2016)

My next round 17 days into flip,
10 x SSDD and 2 Mothers Milk.

Looking healthy and happy, what yall think!
Huge shout out to Bodhi, you the Man!


----------



## jwreck (Sep 21, 2016)

Day 58 i believe SSDD(#1)
 
Gonna let them go 10 more days or so. The last week this strain has really won me over, i thought i was gonna have a difficult trim but the buds have swollen significantly.
Getting a fuely marshmallow smell and all are super frosted.
The lower buds that are shaded and over 4ft away from the nearest cob are dense af, like squeezing a ripe plum lol. Most beautiful plant ive ever grown, got another pack ill pop sometime next year, hopefully find a stud and f2em.


----------



## Chinese-Mexican (Sep 21, 2016)

lambofgod said:


> Sorry to hear about the first run, this second one sure looks good. I just had 10/10 goji's pop, it's the one I'm most excited about this run. But now these wookie crosses are catching my eye...all bodhi looks amazing. Had 6/6 wookie41xssdd pop tonight as well.


Where did you order your seeds from?


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 21, 2016)

Chinese-Mexican said:


> Where did you order your seeds from?


@headiegardens on IG.


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 21, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Grats man in all the good germ rates. You have a nice little adventure ahead of you.


Thank you sir! A slight adventure no doubt, 31 beans, 4 strains (one non bodhi). Hope to find some keepers


----------



## Nu-Be (Sep 21, 2016)

Cobra Lips, day 45F.

CL2 - greasy, almost wet resin that smells of pungent lime acetone, maybe glue. Spears need to swell in its last couple weeks.



CL1 - very sticky resin that smells of hard lemon candy that's coated lightly with powder. Wizard hats.



Full garden shot with the natural fade happening. Another couple of weeks for the F2s down below to ripen. Harvest will be right after getting back from a 6day work trip, putting the SIPs to the test.



@martyg There's more info on Cobra Lips (chem 3 x appalachian) @ the BB thread.


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 21, 2016)

@Nu-Be those Cobra Lips are looking amazing! So I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say you are probably going to be sticking with the SIP system lol? 

What's your organic soil mix? Coots mix or something else?


----------



## Nu-Be (Sep 21, 2016)

It's my first time growing organics in soil, and the biggest issue I've seen is keeping them watered just right. We like to take multi-day trips, so SIPs just make sense. Gonna to try to get 17 days out of the SIPs in December.  

As for my soil mix, it ain't right yet, so I don't want to publish a recipe and lead people astray. It's based on FFOF and a bunch of amendments, prolly too many. It's the first run with it, so the next few rounds should improve.

I have a round of Bad Dog Genetics GG4 x LBL, and a few bodhi Barefoot Dr. (high CBD) going into flowering real soon. Just took clones tonight. Also going to pollen chuck one of the male Barefoot Docs to hopefully get more CBD seeds, since we're very interested in the power of plant medicine.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 21, 2016)

Chem Kesey.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 22, 2016)

Cobra Lips which I flowered only one plant is strange. It is very hard to grind as the plant has tiny strong fibers that hold together and won't drop through. Dried the bud more and more which did not help.

Never seen this shit before. It's like strong stem fibers all through the buds. It is much finer than hair. Smoke(vapor) is strong and spacey Stoney. Seems a little harsh, earthy and fuel taste for me.


----------



## limonene (Sep 22, 2016)

Quality bud porn on show guys big thumbs up !!!


----------



## COGrown (Sep 22, 2016)

Anybody seen a recent freebie list from GLG ? About to send away for some black raspberry and sunshine 4 but was hoping to see the freebie list first.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Sep 22, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Anybody seen a recent freebie list from GLG ? About to send away for some black raspberry and sunshine 4 but was hoping to see the freebie list first.


I think this is most recent:

From GLG:

Here is the currant list of Bodhi Freebies for orders made after Augest 12th

Oroblanco (The White x Wookie 15)

Wookie 41 x Sunshine Daydream

Hindu Hash Plant (LA Hindu x 88g13H/P) (love gift)

Lando's Stash (pure kush Suge xSnow Lotus)

Silver Lotus (SSH x Snow Lotus)

Elfinstone (Sweet Skunk x Appalachia)

Prayer Tower (Lemon Thai x (Appalachia)

Prayer Tower (Indica)

Barefoot Doctor CBD rich (Harlequin x SSDD)

Bingo Pajana (Kurda x Appalachia)

Cobra Lips (chem 3 x appalachia)

Buddha’s hand (*lemon thai (indy & sat) x snow lotus)*

*The Fuzz (CHEM 91 JB x *Appalachia)

Wolf Pack (Giesel X Appalachia)
Legend OG x Snow Lotus
Jungle Spice (congo (pine) x 88g13hp
Purple Urkle x Snow lotus ( THIS STRAIN IS OUT DOOR ONLY)
Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow Lotus)
Pink Lotus (outdoor freebie) - Pink Panther x Snow Lotus
RM Nigerian x Afghani F2
Snow Temple ( Temple X Snow Lotus)
Dragon Fruit (oldsog ssh x Snow Lotus)
Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)
TT NL#6 x Appalachia


----------



## COGrown (Sep 23, 2016)

Adrosmokin said:


> I think this is most recent:
> 
> From GLG:
> 
> ...


Thank you! Normally I get an email after ordering, but nothing yet.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 23, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Anybody seen a recent freebie list from GLG ? About to send away for some black raspberry and sunshine 4 but was hoping to see the freebie list first.


What did you end up getting for the freebie? I recently ordered both of those and black raspberry is about 4 weeks from seed and I was looking to pop my Sunshine4 later today! I got the wookie 41 x ssdd, Lando's stash, Hindu HP, and bingo pajama for my freebie choices. I just realized how much that I have been ordering lately, excited... Sunshine4, Cocoon, and Lazy lighting are hitting dirt first! Oompa Loompa by X-mas, hopefully!!! Oh, I didnt get a e-mail or tracking number last week on my order, but everything was cool.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Sep 23, 2016)

Let's all just call ourselves the B-men.


----------



## COGrown (Sep 23, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> What did you end up getting for the freebie? I recently ordered both of those and black raspberry is about 4 weeks from seed and I was looking to pop my Sunshine4 later today! I got the wookie 41 x ssdd, Lando's stash, Hindu HP, and bingo pajama for my freebie choices. I just realized how much that I have been ordering lately, excited... Sunshine4, Cocoon, and Lazy lighting are hitting dirt first! Oompa Loompa by X-mas, hopefully!!! Oh, I didnt get a e-mail or tracking number last week on my order, but everything was cool.


Barefoot Doctor or SSDD x Wookie are my choices. I already have basically the bottom 2/3 of the list. SSDD is one of the best and most beneficial strains i've ever run and I can't wait to try crosses using B's male.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 23, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Barefoot Doctor or SSDD x Wookie are my choices. I already have basically the bottom 2/3 of the list. SSDD is one of the best and most beneficial strains i've ever run and I can't wait to try crosses using B's male.


I just saw your sig, it looks like you have a good soil mix going!!!


----------



## COGrown (Sep 23, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I just saw your sig, it looks like you have a good soil mix going!!!


Thanks, it's basically just my own tweaked version of Coot's mix using things off buildasoil. Some of my soil is on its fourth cycle, and some is on the fifth, and it's been working well for me. I water with nutrient loaded AACT and SST at different key points in the grow cycle, and I just started using fermented fruit juice. I use AgSil very regularly in flower as I grow lots of viney strains, and Aloe, and I always add a tiny bit of humic acid to my water to neutralize the chloramine. 

Much info on my grow on Instagram: voodoogrownut

My current little 300w Led closet grow:


----------



## hillbill (Sep 23, 2016)

I run 200w to 550w of COB's and LEDs depending on portion of tent I may be running. I grow for 2 others in need and mee. There are many of us here. No need or desire to be bigger or to squeeze the very last gram out of a grow. We just want to grow as good weed as is possible and enjoy it. Many growers use under 1000 watts, many have years of experience and lots of know-how having been through dozens or hundreds of plant cycles. 415 COB watts in flower mode using 9 sq ft making me grin and filling jars right now.


----------



## COGrown (Sep 23, 2016)

hillbill said:


> I run 200w to 550w of COB's and LEDs depending on portion of tent I may be running. I grow for 2 others in need and mee. There are many of us here. No need or desire to be bigger or to squeeze the very last gram out of a grow. We just want to grow as good weed as is possible and enjoy it. Many growers use under 1000 watts, many have years of experience and lots of know-how having been through dozens or hundreds of plant cycles. 415 COB watts in flower mode using 9 sq ft making me grin and filling jars right now.



What bodhi gear are you running?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 23, 2016)

Jarred; space monkey, cobra lips.
In flower; 1 secret chief
Veg; more cobra lips
In stock not tried; the fuzz

Done mostly peak seeds BC for years and decided to try Bodhi for new blood and adventure, and maybe an affair with one of my peak boys!

Liking Bodhi here.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 23, 2016)

What's up bodhi nation? Does anyone have any picks or info on dank Sinatra or star flight gauve? I was going to buy one but don't know which.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 23, 2016)

v.s one said:


> What's up bodhi nation? Does anyone have any picks or info on dank Sinatra or star flight gauve? I was going to buy one but don't know which.


Breedbay has a cpl nice reports for dank sinatra try searching the lineage


----------



## GrayeVOx (Sep 23, 2016)

Hit the jackpot and got 15 in my freebie pack of Magenta HP, thanks Mrs.B!!


----------



## Cezarkush (Sep 23, 2016)

Ssdd maybe one of the best most smiley buds I've ever smoked. Go B man


----------



## Cezarkush (Sep 23, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Ssdd maybe one of the best most smiley buds I've ever smoked. Go B man


Not the best pic my phone blows


----------



## 1kemosabe (Sep 23, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Goji OG
> View attachment 3785884 View attachment 3785894 View attachment 3785896 View attachment 3785897


 Something about those girls out in the wild looks so right ! How much longer till harvest you thinking?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 23, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Hit the jackpot and got 15 in my freebie pack of Magenta HP, thanks Mrs.B!!



Check those magentas real good. Most of those seeds are half craced like they started to germ but died

Pretty sure replacements are being sent out on those

And it looks like some of yours are split


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 23, 2016)

out of the 10 B strains that just came down and so far have been smoked....

i'd say you're crazy if you don't get a pack of Kalifornia.

and the appy super skunk is skunky as fuck. 

ton of stuff coming this week. would have a few pics tonight but phone died and too high to care.


----------



## littlegiant (Sep 24, 2016)

v.s one said:


> What's up bodhi nation? Does anyone have any picks or info on dank Sinatra or star flight gauve? I was going to buy one but don't know which.


I can only speak for the Dank Sinatra which I am smoking at the moment. Very easy to grow, kept nice dark green leaves till harvest. Did not stretch much in flower. Med yield.
Old school flavor on the intake and exhale. Stays on the tongue a few and fills the room with a thick old time aroma. Nice mellow buzz. I like it!


----------



## SpiderDude (Sep 24, 2016)

chocolate trip ( open pollination ) guerrilla outdoors 42º latitude.... couple more weeks


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 24, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> and the appy super skunk is skunky as fuck.


I am such a huge old school skunk fan and happen to have a pack of this in the back of my cupboard. I would say finding a good skunk is on my bucket list. Can you describe the smell and taste of your end product? was the skunkyness common in the pheno's?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 24, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> I am such a huge old school skunk fan and happen to have a pack of this in the back of my cupboard. I would say finding a good skunk is on my bucket list. Can you describe the smell and taste of your end product? was the skunkyness common in the pheno's?


I popped 3 and got one female. Grew large totem poles buds with tons of hairs. Looked like the skunk 1 I grew in 99. 

Tastes and smells like skunk and funk. Chemmy skunky flavor and a strong cerebral high


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 24, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I popped 3 and got one female. Grew large totem poles buds with tons of hairs. Looked like the skunk 1 I grew in 99.
> 
> Tastes and smells like skunk and funk. Chemmy skunky flavor and a strong cerebral high


Sounds perfect!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 24, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Sounds perfect!


pics coming this week.


----------



## SpiderDude (Sep 25, 2016)

sorry for the crappy pic's last time.

chocolate trip


----------



## Nu-Be (Sep 25, 2016)

I love this thread and bodhi's seeds!  

A few people asked, so here's how I built these Sub Irrigated Planters (SIPs):

The inspiration came from @Humanrob and @SomeGuy and @hyroot from the Sub-Irrigated Planter (SIP) thread.

Here's what I got in 'em:

4" perforated drain pipe
4" drain pipe end plug that fits on the end of the drain pipe pieces
3.5" hole saw
18gal rubbermaid roughneck container and lid
2' lengths of 2" dia sch40 PVC pipe
2-1/2" hole saw
7gal root pouch cloth pot with handles (did 5gal last time, and it was fine but 7gal is better)

Drill your two holes through the lid. Go slow and steady or else you'll make a mess.


Expand/stretch out your 4" perforated drain pipe, and cut it about 2 nodes above the edge of the container with the lid on.


Use scissors to make a cuts down those first 2 nodes around one interior end of your drain pipe, and dimple the other end for your cap. That cap will go on one end (don't leave big gaps between it and the pipe) and the other crinkle-cut end will fit up through the lid of the rez.


Make sure to clean anything that's new or used. Spray them with tapwater and rub down with a clean cloth, then rinse a bunch.


Let 'em dry out fully. Here in the desert, it doesn't take long upright - maybe two hours with the breeze and sun.


Take your 7gal pots, poke a hole in them right in the middle of the pot, and use it and scissors to cut a small 3" + through which you'll fit the crinkle-cut end of the drain pipe. Don't make the + too big.


Put that end of the drain pipe through the bottom of the bag. It should be a very snug fit, pushing the ribbed flaps below the bag, and making sure it's the pipe fits snugly in the hole, nodes deep . What guy doesn't like a tight fit? Your ladies do, too. 


Stick the assembly into the rez, and clamp the lids down. Be easy, as the ribbed pipe can bend if forced. You want it straight down, so the end is resting comfortably against the bottom. Fill this pipe with coco to a mound at the top. Don't move it too much and prematurely spill your coco into the rez - fill gently and take your time - it's worth doing right the first time.


The last thing is to transplant your ladies, add water to within about 1-2" of the bottom of the lid (about 13-15 gal of water) and then add a plastic cover on the top around the stem to make the pot wick. It's critical to transplant, add water to nearly the top of the rez, then add a little water to wet the soil in the cloth pots, and add the evaporation barrier at the top of the pots. 

You can add an airstone down the fill pipes, but it's not required unless your room stays above 73F. I've read it adds explosive growth when used, so I'll be trying it out this time. Here are a few that took 30min to clean, cut and assemble this morning


----------



## Nu-Be (Sep 25, 2016)

Cobra Lips in SIPs @ day 49F.

Full garden shot. Not bad development and structure; golfballs all the way down and spears on top. Might get a couple zips out of each if I'm lucky. Looking frost AF, and the scents are divine.

 

CL1 - smells like the Hilo Farmer's Market - ripe, almost fermenting strawberry mango wizard hats. Retained its green the longest of the 3, and seemed to ripen fastest - some amber trichs now. Filling out decently. Seeds need to ripen before I harvest her.
 

CL2 - greasy resin that smells like citrus glue. Quite chem in the aroma. These spears started out fast, but have stalled and need to ripen. Might be the longest pheno.
 

CL3 - smells like the skin of a perfectly ripe tangelo. Has ripened a bit in the last few days, but I'm hoping for a big swell in the final 2 weeks.


----------



## CoralMafia (Sep 25, 2016)

5 more HARD days till harvest time. All Bodhi goodness half Solo half MM.
  
And a few beauty shots,


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 25, 2016)

Ttnl 6 X appy. 

I've been relying on my pregnant wife's nose for great smell descriptions. She's not smoking and her nose is like a bloodhound. I said it smells like peach candy. 

She said apple-pear-Berry with some sandalwood. 

It tastes like soft floral berries. Heavy body stone but also a really strong head high. Almost trippy even. 

She spit a few nanners very late but I took her to day 66 and she looked done at 50. My fault I'm sure.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 26, 2016)

Mothers milk 
Had to take one early ... the rest csn go a week or two


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 26, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> 5 more HARD days till harvest time. All Bodhi goodness half Solo half MM.
> View attachment 3790050 View attachment 3790051
> And a few beauty shots,
> View attachment 3790052 View attachment 3790053 View attachment 3790055 View attachment 3790056 View attachment 3790057 View attachment 3790058 View attachment 3790059


Beautiful and stunning @CoralMafia !


----------



## CoralMafia (Sep 26, 2016)

Why Thank you kind sir, i do try my best. I give thanks to the RIU community and my man Bodhi. Thanks for the great info and great gear! Just ordered Bingo Pajama, Goji OG, StarFlight Guava, and Phone Home. For freebies i should get Oroblanca and Magenta HP. Looking forward to the future


----------



## kona gold (Sep 26, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Cobra Lips in SIPs @ day 49F.
> 
> Full garden shot. Not bad development and structure; golfballs all the way down and spears on top. Might get a couple zips out of each if I'm lucky. Looking frost AF, and the scents are divine.
> 
> ...


Hilo farmers market!
Love that description.
I live Puna, so you know I know what your describing 
Strain sounds very tasty, love that citrus tropical strains


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 26, 2016)

So these seeded bodhi baby branches have were seeded on day 18. It is now day 58. Should I leave them another couple weeks or take now?

They are rather heavy at this point and I probably need to take em, or figure out some support.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Sep 26, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So these seeded bodhi baby branches have were seeded on day 18. It is now day 58. Should I leave them another couple weeks or take now?
> 
> They are rather heavy at this point and I probably need to take em, or figure out some support.
> 
> ...


Have you popped out a bean to examine it? I usually just leave mine in until harvest of 9-10 weeks. I know though that they could probably be took sooner though because they look ripe and have tiger stripes by 6 weeks or so. If it was me I'd just support it but someone who chucks more than me might have a diff opinion.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 26, 2016)

And that sir, is why I asked. I'll wait for a Lil more feedback.


----------



## indican3 (Sep 26, 2016)

Lions Milk with 3-4 weeks to go, recently pollinated with Lions Milk.


----------



## Cezarkush (Sep 26, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So these seeded bodhi baby branches have were seeded on day 18. It is now day 58. Should I leave them another couple weeks or take now?
> 
> They are rather heavy at this point and I probably need to take em, or figure out some support.
> 
> ...


Just my 2 cents I let them go like everything else until the bud is mature. So far it's worked well I hang it like normal trim it jar it. Get my gloves and start seed extraction. I have noticed my seeds are bigger than most I get from bodhi or RD. So I'm sure you can take it earlier, as it seems the pros do.
On another note I've been wondering about age of males before you collect pollen should you wait till week 8 or does age of male have anything to do with quality of pollen or progeny. Sooo many fucking questions lol.


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 26, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> 5 more HARD days till harvest time. All Bodhi goodness half Solo half MM.
> View attachment 3790050 View attachment 3790051
> And a few beauty shots,
> View attachment 3790052 View attachment 3790053 View attachment 3790055 View attachment 3790056 View attachment 3790057 View attachment 3790058 View attachment 3790059


think we are gonna start to see a hella lot more COB grows when people see what kinda results we are getting, with less power!! nice grow!


----------



## doniawon (Sep 26, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> think we are gonna start to see a hella lot more COB grows when people see what kinda results we are getting, with less power!! nice grow!


Anyone looking for 1000 watt hps setups...real cheap lol


----------



## doniawon (Sep 26, 2016)

I got some beans aswell!
Not on purpose a rd buford og made it in on accident, also had a gdp herm a a lil bit.
Couple jabba stash seeds n a few mothers milk so far


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 26, 2016)

Goji day 30


----------



## COGrown (Sep 27, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So these seeded bodhi baby branches have were seeded on day 18. It is now day 58. Should I leave them another couple weeks or take now?
> 
> They are rather heavy at this point and I probably need to take em, or figure out some support.
> 
> ...


I try to leave pollinated branches on until the seeds are splitting the calyxes or a little after. 
Popping a couple out is definitely the right idea.
Seed production time varies from female to female, and can be pretty long on Sativa strains but fast on indica's. What strain did you pollinate?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 27, 2016)

COGrown said:


> I try to leave pollinated branches on until the seeds are splitting the calyxes or a little after.
> Popping a couple out is definitely the right idea.
> Seed production time varies from female to female, and can be pretty long on Sativa strains but fast on indica's. What strain did you pollinate?


I ended up leaving them to mature. Thanks for the feedback. 

Mountain temple x mountain temple (f2)

Boysenberry hp x mountain temple


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 27, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I ended up leaving them to mature. Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Mountain temple x mountain temple (f2)
> 
> Boysenberry hp x mountain temple


the longer the seeds are on a living plants the more viable they will be, the longer they will keep, the darker the tiger stripes. Even after harvesting the plant I will often let the one pollinated branch go a little longer. I have found if I pollinate 30 days before harvest I generally get decent seeds but best to get in that 40 days range


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 27, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> the longer the seeds are on a living plants the more viable they will be, the longer they will keep, the darker the tiger stripes. Even after harvesting the plant I will often let the one pollinated branch go a little longer. I have found if I pollinate 30 days before harvest I generally get decent seeds but best to get in that 40 days range


Yesterday was 40 from pollination. I'm going to let them go another week or 2.

I'll be sure to post once I harvest 

Thanks


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 27, 2016)

finally got a new camera, been promising pics for days, sorry fellas
and don't judge me too harsh, these are shade grown, guerrilla style.
annnd they have the "normal" mites..
but they are goin alright, still have like a month or so to go.
here is the nice smelling, and nice structured mountain temple.
sorta lilke lemony-lime-ish..


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 27, 2016)

here is a pink lotus
one of them, I have two other phenos in early flower


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 27, 2016)

here is a dank zappa
one of them..


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 27, 2016)

this is the most shade grown I've ever done, it's a long story as to why..
anyways
a tranquil elephantiser v2
this one was the most in the shade
you can see the BAD mite damage on the leaf in the left side of the pic, that's off the pineapple hashplant, next to it, that poor plant...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 27, 2016)

and here is the worst of them, got the brunt of the mite damage, but the predator mites cleared them out, but as you can see, the damage was done quickly..
still is gonna get me some alright herb
just a sad depiction of it though, this strain is BADASS
this picture doesn't do the strain justice, it's WAY better then this picture shows.
but I still wanted you guys to see it, even with mite damage it did alright
i'd say it is about a 60% of what it normally is.


----------



## COGrown (Sep 27, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> here is a pink lotus
> one of them, I have two other phenos in early flower
> View attachment 3791142


I have a pack of these, but there's very little info out there on it. Can you describe your PL girls a bit?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 27, 2016)

COGrown said:


> I have a pack of these, but there's very little info out there on it. Can you describe your PL girls a bit?


well, I only have the one in flower, the others juust started.
I had a fantastic male from this strain, purple, with full-on trichomes at sexual indication (never seen a male do that before)
so I dusted all my females with his pollen.
anyways, the pink lotus tends to be a lil more sativa dom, at least the one I have that I pictured. Sort of a dusty-dirt smell (not my fav)
but the others are a lil more fruity smelling.
I can give you MUCH more info in about a month or two.
it does seem to have some big chunky trichs though, and it's still early


----------



## leoshitz (Sep 28, 2016)

Silver Lotus
Day 181


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 28, 2016)

181!?!? Now thats patience! Looks great!


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 28, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> 181!?!? Now thats patience! Looks great!


fuck ive got 2 plants that are looking like they are never gonna finish,... ill never make it to day 180 lol, nice job keeping her healthy that long. She looks like she still needs another month or 2 lol!!


----------



## leoshitz (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks for the picture love. 181 days from when the last seed split. That is a 4' tall plant in a 3 gallon smart pot. It is the same size as its sister in a 7 gallon nursery pot.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> Thanks for the picture love. 181 days from when the last seed split. That is a 4' tall plant in a 3 gallon smart pot. It is the same size as its sister in a 7 gallon nursery pot.


Am I reading this right? You go half a year w/ a 4 ft plant?


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 28, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Anyone looking for 1000 watt hps setups...real cheap lol


Ssshhhh!!!! FFS, I've got 5 600 watters to get rid of..............pmsl


----------



## doniawon (Sep 28, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> Silver Lotus
> Day 181
> 
> View attachment 3791588 View attachment 3791589


Wow glad a seen that! Got those jammin now


----------



## leoshitz (Sep 28, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Am I reading this right? You go half a year w/ a 4 ft plant?



I can't speed up the sun.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2016)

leoshitz said:


> I can't speed up the sun.


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 28, 2016)

Goji! Love this plant! Can't wait to run her inside. So glad I got a clone that's hopefully going to be a viable mother. I took a little sample off her the other day, and wow... Super premature and she's got an awesome buzz to her. Going to let her go as long as weather permits, but temps are finally going down in the NE so we'll see how long I can push the gal. No problems with insects, mold or bud rot here! I'm going to harvest my cookies and chocolate mint og next week so there's no rush to get my Gogi harvested.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 29, 2016)

One Secret Chief at 7 weeks lst'ed and this plant is extremely impressive with incredible frost and large nug buds. Density is great. Gettin' close on this one! This is frostier and about the same size as 3 Peak Seeds BC Northern Lights girls next to her. The Northern Lights is great in it's own right so anticipation grows as harvest approaches.

Space Monkey has turned out to be very intense in high and aroma. Face rush and and a feeling of pleasant confusion may couch lock you if not careful. Smells more like fresh-cut hardwood and fuel or turpentine and waters my eyes on opening jar. Would recommend this strain!


----------



## KushyMcKush (Sep 29, 2016)

Has anyone come across any pictures or grow journals (testers?) on Joystick (wifi x snow lotus)? I can't find anything on it. I know I've read that most of his crosses with he snow lotus father tend to lean toward the mother, so I'm wondering if this might be a solid wifi from seed. Which wifi did he use? I really can't find anything on this one.

Edit: Nevermind, I found a little bit of info on this under the name "Digital Yoga." From the few pics I saw it super fox-tailey... Not the prettiest buds, but it's probably good smoke.


----------



## Cezarkush (Sep 29, 2016)

Ha little off topic. Chelsea Clinton said marijuana kills today in Youngstown Ohio. What a dense bitch she is. It might be shady with this new election. I could see the Clinton's pushing enforcement just to make a dollar.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 29, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Ha little off topic. Chelsea Clinton said marijuana kills today in Youngstown Ohio. What a dense bitch she is. It might be shady with this new election. I could see the Clinton's pushing enforcement just to make a dollar.


Never believe anything that follows "Clinton said".


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 29, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Ssshhhh!!!! FFS, I've got 5 600 watters to get rid of..............pmsl


probably not worth that much anymore!! I see them all over craigslist ... COBs for the win!! Ive got half my flower room in COBs cxb3590 / vero29 ... the other half is old 3watts diodes ... All LEDs though... I gotta say the older LEDs with COBs sidelighting are still kicking ass!! massive buds, praying for no mold...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 29, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> probably not worth that much anymore!! I see them all over craigslist ... COBs for the win!! Ive got half my flower room in COBs cxb3590 / vero29 ... the other half is old 3watts diodes ... All LEDs though... I gotta say the older LEDs with COBs sidelighting are still kicking ass!! massive buds, praying for no mold...


I'm building out 3 - 650w cxb3590 bays. Over 65w/ square foot for my new room. 

Love em.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 29, 2016)

Bbhp day 59


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 29, 2016)

Mt day 59


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 29, 2016)

Other mt


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 29, 2016)

Wolf pack sample nug. Face melting.


----------



## 0letdown (Sep 30, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3793338
> Wolf pack sample nug. Face melting.


How is the flavor? I have five of these in veg right now. That nug looks tasty


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 30, 2016)

0letdown said:


> How is the flavor? I have five of these in veg right now. That nug looks tasty


Melon/mango with a heavy chem throat coat. Fantastic.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 30, 2016)

For being super lazy and using the cheapest everything 20 buck bulbs one part nutes lil bloom boost n coco.ill take it. It's all bout them beans!! Mothers milk smells great nice n sticky too!


----------



## ShyGuru (Sep 30, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3793669 For being super lazy and using the cheapest everything 20 buck bulbs one part nutes lil bloom boost n coco.ill take it. It's all bout them beans!! Mothers milk smells great nice n sticky too!


Idk if it's just about the beans because everything you touch turns to fire. You sir have a mighty green thumb lol


----------



## hillbill (Sep 30, 2016)

The flower clusters on Secret Chief are bocoming rounder and bigger rather than longer. The buds are fairly large but with many many tiny flowers. Extreme trich formation and gaining some aroma. Seems she will go 8 weeks or so. Very Indica expression.

I had some Secret Chiefs that seemed very weak but I'll do more soon in case it was farmer fuck up.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 30, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Melon/mango with a heavy chem throat coat. Fantastic.


What does MT stand for?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 30, 2016)

Mountain Temple


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 30, 2016)

But the melon/mango was Wolf Pack I think


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 30, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3793338
> Wolf pack sample nug. Face melting.


Very nice! Thanks for the update...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 30, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Other mtView attachment 3793239


very nice mountain temple man, yours looks a lot like mine does, doesn't resemble an indica at all, regardless of it's description.
mine is a nice lemony limey sativa-lookin lady


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 30, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> very nice mountain temple man, yours looks a lot like mine does, doesn't resemble an indica at all, regardless of it's description.
> mine is a nice lemony limey sativa-lookin lady



Smells amazingly fruity, definitely limey. Looks like it will be a good yield too. Def sativa....just hate waiting the last couple weeks....

How long do you take yours?

You use ROLs right?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 30, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Smells amazingly fruity, definitely limey. Looks like it will be a good yield too. Def sativa....just hate waiting the last couple weeks....
> 
> How long do you take yours?
> 
> You use ROLs right?


yea ROLS, with my own compost inputs instead of peat/coco
water only
this is my first run with the MT, so I don't know the actual length, and to be honest, I don't count how long either..
people HATE that...
I probably should...


----------



## CoralMafia (Sep 30, 2016)

Just finished hacking my harem,lol.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 30, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> yea ROLS, with my own compost inputs instead of peat/coco
> water only
> this is my first run with the MT, so I don't know the actual length, and to be honest, I don't count how long either..
> people HATE that...
> I probably should...


Been water only this round too. Noticed she's real sensitive to nutes. I burnt her with a topdress of ewc midway through flower 

Keep up the good work on the organic front


----------



## Cezarkush (Sep 30, 2016)

Popping 7 a piece of these beauties. Figured I'd save my space monkey for the next full moon lol.


----------



## CoralMafia (Sep 30, 2016)

My Bodhi stash got an infusion of , Magenta HP
Bingo Pajama
Oroblanco
Star Flight Guava
Phone Home
Goji OG


----------



## Nu-Be (Sep 30, 2016)

Cobra Lips F2s ready @ day 54F


----------



## Sour Sole (Oct 1, 2016)

Excellent work @Nu-Be !!! Great stuff my friend!!!

@CoralMafia , We have noticed an issue with the Magenta HP having seeds in the packs that have already cracked open. I germinated 2 packs to see how they went. All sealed seeds had 100% germination rate. The opened ones were all duds. I have pulled these freebies and I am replacing any packs that went out to my customers. 

Awesome selections!! You will have a lot of fun :0)

@greasemonkeymann , The Mountain Temple tend to finish around 10-11 weeks of flower. Some phenos that lean to the Appalachia side could finish around 9.5 weeks. The Temple (Mr. Nice Super Silver Haze x William's Wonder) is a big long sativa with fat yields of excellent lime funk earth cat-piss aromas and a soaring high.

Sincerely, Sour Sole

"I bounty hunt for Jabba Hutt to finance my 'vette"

Headiegardens still has the best price around for Bodhi Seeds. Check them out on IG. $65 a pack, always get a freebie when you buy 2 packs, good for every 2 packs. Purchase 10 or more packs at once and each pack is $60 :0)

Have a great October everyone!!!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 1, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Idk if it's just about the beans because everything you touch turns to fire. You sir have a mighty green thumb lol


I just love growin em shy guru! Thanks so much for the kind words


----------



## COGrown (Oct 1, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> My Bodhi stash got an infusion of , Magenta HP
> Bingo Pajama
> Oroblanco
> Star Flight Guava
> ...


With three more packs on the way, what to grow next is usually the hardest decision I have to make.

 
I like the variation between the two sky lotus I have now, they are on the left in the pic. The one in front makes huge fat buds, and the one in back makes those very long spears. Apparently I only ran 9-10 of these, because I found another 2 beans left in the pack that I forgot about.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 1, 2016)

Fat Cherry x SSDD tester #9


----------



## COGrown (Oct 1, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Fat Cherry x SSDD tester #9
> View attachment 3794310


Is this a bodhi tester? What is the mother in the cross? I'm not familiar with fat cherry.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 1, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Is this a bodhi tester? What is the mother in the cross? I'm not familiar with fat cherry.





numberfour said:


> I asked Bodhi about the Fat Cherry, his reply ...a big producing vintage afgani that smells like cherries
> 
> Seeds getting wet tomorrow, can't wait to see how this x turns out


----------



## COGrown (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks! Based on that I bet those will be awesome. A vintage Afghani would really complement the SSDD well, as my experience with SSDD is that the best phenos aren't necessarily the beefiest. My keeper was all flippity-floppy by the end of flower, and stretchier than I would want. But the bud quality was 10/10.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 1, 2016)

... Windy beat me to it ^ lol. 



COGrown said:


> Thanks! Based on that I bet those will be awesome. A vintage Afghani would really complement the SSDD well, as my experience with SSDD is that the best phenos aren't necessarily the beefiest. My keeper was all flippity-floppy by the end of flower, and stretchier than I would want. But the bud quality was 10/10.


That sounds great, all of it. I ended up with 5 females and they're all a little different, shortest is 16" tallest 25", flipped last Wednesday.

Just before watering last night, 

#1
 

#6
 

#7
 

#9
 

#10
 

Took 2 cuts off each plant so if there's any keepers I'm covered.


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 1, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3793669 For being super lazy and using the cheapest everything 20 buck bulbs one part nutes lil bloom boost n coco.ill take it. It's all bout them beans!! Mothers milk smells great nice n sticky too!


LOVE me some mm!


----------



## elkamino (Oct 1, 2016)

Dank Zappa chopped at 67 days


----------



## elkamino (Oct 1, 2016)

Another Dank Zappa chopped at 67 days

(Edited to label strain)


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 1, 2016)

Sour Sole said:


> Excellent work @Nu-Be !!! Great stuff my friend!!!
> 
> @CoralMafia , We have noticed an issue with the Magenta HP having seeds in the packs that have already cracked open. I germinated 2 packs to see how they went. All sealed seeds had 100% germination rate. The opened ones were all duds. I have pulled these freebies and I am replacing any packs that went out to my customers.
> 
> ...


Hey sole you have a list of freebies for shoe. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 1, 2016)

Anyone run Blackraspberry ???? Any info u can share
I'm jazzed to run this


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 1, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Anyone run Blackraspberry ???? Any info u can share
> I'm jazzed to run this


Im sure the guys that have run it will tell you to get it. I just dont remember their handles off the top of my head


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 1, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Im sure the guys that have run it will tell you to get it. I just dont remember their handles off the top of my head


I've got them in hand now


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 1, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> I've got them in hand now


Oh shit lol 
I know breedbay has some grow reports on em from the testers. 
You should pop em asap.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 1, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Oh shit lol
> I know breedbay has some grow reports on em from the testers.
> You should pop em asap.


I'll look over there yeah popping this week


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 1, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Anyone run Blackraspberry ???? Any info u can share
> I'm jazzed to run this


On instagram there are excellent pics of black raz, I got some because of what I saw there.


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 1, 2016)

sunshine 4 at 4 weeks... this pheno seems even frostier than the last i ran


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 1, 2016)

Anyone have info on the Hindu hashplant. Figured I'd take it as a freebie but the wookie and ssdd is awfully tempting as well. Fuck Bodhi just has too much shit to pick from.


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 1, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> sunshine 4 at 4 weeks... this pheno seems even frostier than the last i ranView attachment 3794967


Damn those look real good frost on frost


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> On instagram there are excellent pics of black raz, I got some because of what I saw there.


I found them  they look nice & yer right Damn frosty , glad I got them , i seen the parents


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 1, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> I found them  they look nice & yer right Damn frosty , glad I got them , i seen the parents


You check out indigobabee on ig and apx here. That black raz is amazing


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 1, 2016)

is there a heavy yielding pheno of more cowbell? I am asking because i have a pot that is tagged MC? and I must have misslabeled because the buds are MASSIVE, some of the biggest buds I have ever grown. Thanks.. will post pics of course  in a couple weeks.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> You check out indigobabee on ig and apx here. That black raz is amazing


I wonder if indigo is on riu... doubt it, would've seen that black raz.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 2, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I wonder if indigo is on riu... doubt it, would've seen that black raz.


I believe apbx is Indigobaebee lol


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Anyone run Blackraspberry ???? Any info u can share
> I'm jazzed to run this


Black Raspberryits decent... i mean... if u like frost n junk lol


GreenSanta said:


> is there a heavy yielding pheno of more cowbell? I am asking because i have a pot that is tagged MC? and I must have misslabeled because the buds are MASSIVE, some of the biggest buds I have ever grown. Thanks.. will post pics of course  in a couple weeks.


More cowbellgreensanta i have a nice yeilding mc... sry this is the only pic i could find. I had a whole plant pic that illustrated yield better than this. I think its rare but yes, mc does have some good yielders... the seed run yeilded better than most of my other cuts


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 2, 2016)

Also its funny u mislabeled yr mc, i did the same thing except i pulled the label out. The plant sat on my kitchen counter for 2-3 months because i thot it was male. It just refused to sex. It was next to a blueberry hashplant that also had the label removed. By the time i realized it was female i didnt know if it was mc or bhp. Fast forward 9 weeks- the burnt rubber og aroma told me it was not bhp lol, plus it smelled really similar to the other low yielding mc i had already flowered and culled. Long story longer... it is mc, it yeilds very well, its potent af, nive euphoric high, burnt rubber aroma translates to a sweet flavor, its prolly in my top 3 favorites, and believe me people absofuckinlutely LOVE the mc!


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Oct 2, 2016)

That black raz looks so nice @apbx720.


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 2, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I wonder if indigo is on riu... doubt it, would've seen that black raz.


Yeah name is apx something go back about ten pages he posts on this thread quite a bit


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 2, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Black RaspberryView attachment 3795278its decent... i mean... if u like frost n junk lol
> 
> More cowbellView attachment 3795282greensanta i have a nice yeilding mc... sry this is the only pic i could find. I had a whole plant pic that illustrated yield better than this. I think its rare but yes, mc does have some good yielders... the seed run yeilded better than most of my other cuts


Cool nice pix 
Is she Indy leaner or stiva style growth ? They get big?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 2, 2016)

Or...go back 3 posts @Cezarkush. 

Beautys @apbx720


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Or...go back 3 posts @Cezarkush.
> 
> Beautys @apbx720


Haha no shit lol need to remember to refresh before I go spouting off ha.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 2, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Haha no shit lol need to remember to refresh before I go spouting off ha.


Happens to everyone


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 2, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Black RaspberryView attachment 3795278its decent... i mean... if u like frost n junk lol
> 
> More cowbellView attachment 3795282greensanta i have a nice yeilding mc... sry this is the only pic i could find. I had a whole plant pic that illustrated yield better than this. I think its rare but yes, mc does have some good yielders... the seed run yeilded better than most of my other cuts


holy shit!!! it does look very similar to mine!! regardless I m gonna try to reveg her ...
I am bit worried though, I have never really grown buds this big without getting budrot. I have a small fan constantly blowing on that plant alone and very good air circulation but it's pretty much near impossible to get my house below 40% RH, generally around 40%-50%... I guess if she gets budrot there will be no reveg ... she was not exactly easy to grow...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 2, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Black RaspberryView attachment 3795278its decent... i mean... if u like frost n junk lol
> 
> More cowbellView attachment 3795282greensanta i have a nice yeilding mc... sry this is the only pic i could find. I had a whole plant pic that illustrated yield better than this. I think its rare but yes, mc does have some good yielders... the seed run yeilded better than most of my other cuts


I like frost. It's like my specialty n junk


----------



## jwreck (Oct 2, 2016)

Chopped pheno#2 of ssdd last sunday, sampled it yesterday for first time. Excellent smoke 10/10 all the way. This one taste just like some green crac i had bought on the street b4 but better. Raw garlic onion smell, no fruit whatsoever which is my favorite part about it, i really hate fruity strains except for lemon.
Was going to pull the trigger on some GGG breeder stash for $256 but after trying bodhi for the first time and getting these results i cant justify paying that much when i can get (6) 10 packs of bodhi for $280


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 2, 2016)

some of that stuff is way over priced imo 


jwreck said:


> Was going to pull the trigger on some GGG breeder stash for $256 but after trying bodhi for the first time and getting these results i cant justify paying that much when i can get (6) 10 packs of bodhi for $280


----------



## jwreck (Oct 2, 2016)

Pheno 2 trim
 
Pheno 4 chopped today week 10 just hanging


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 2, 2016)

Jungle spice. Aptly named. Incense spice funk. Sticky as can be. Eye droop face melt high with a very tingly body also. 

Love it.


----------



## elephantSea (Oct 2, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> ... Long story longer... it is mc, it yeilds very well, its potent af, nive euphoric high, burnt rubber aroma translates to a sweet flavor, its prolly in my top 3 favorites, and believe me people absofuckinlutely LOVE the mc!


I just got done with some mc and mm. Only had two girls of the mc, but both were great. #7 was just a straight cookies pheno, medium to tall, not much yield, but very frosty, and great looking buds. Very appealing. Doesn't quite have the nose or palette I'm after though. #8 doesn't have quite the bag appeal as 7, but it's shorter and yielded very well. Big fat nugs up and down. Not quite as frosty, but has that nice burnt rubber smell you speak of. Both need more time in a jar. 

The mothers milk was very impressive. 4 females, and every one looked and smelled fantastic. Very milky, and bubblegummy. One has some fuel to the nose, but all of them smoke and taste great. It kinda reminded me of growing chocolope, but a different special. All the plants had great bud/leaf ratio. I'll probably keep an mm, and only remember the mc. 

Next, I'm gonna put the fuzz up against some emdog, and crocketts dawg. 

Cheers!


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 3, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Cool nice pix
> Is she Indy leaner or stiva style growth ? They get big?


Not sure what indica or sativa is anymore in my super polyhybrid world lol. I got plants that have indica leaves on a sativa frame with indi smell w saty flavor w a indi high and a hybrid flower time...lol

But this cross (blk raz) grows more like a medium sized OG... lol


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 3, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> holy shit!!! it does look very similar to mine!! regardless I m gonna try to reveg her ...
> I am bit worried though, I have never really grown buds this big without getting budrot. I have a small fan constantly blowing on that plant alone and very good air circulation but it's pretty much near impossible to get my house below 40% RH, generally around 40%-50%... I guess if she gets budrot there will be no reveg ... she was not exactly easy to grow...


Lol i had the same concern when i flowered the seed run so i chopped up the colas and dried em on a screen. The clones havent yeilded as much as the seed, but still very nice indeed. High bag appeal w these lime greenies. Mine really puts on the burnt rubber stench after 9 weeks, so i chop her at 9 now cuz that aint really my thang. The high is incredibly euphoric. Thats my favorite part. Flavor sweet sugary w og undertones. I think this cut is in my top 3 favs. Wouldnt mind poppin more cowbells!!

Edit: btw greensanta thx for sharing. You are the only other person ive ever heard w another high yielding mc


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Lol i had the same concern when i flowered the seed run so i chopped up the colas and dried em on a screen. The clones havent yeilded as much as the seed, but still very nice indeed. High bag appeal w these lime greenies. Mine really puts on the burnt rubber stench after 9 weeks, so i chop her at 9 now cuz that aint really my thang. The high is incredibly euphoric. Thats my favorite part. Flavor sweet sugary w og undertones. I think this cut is in my top 3 favs. Wouldnt mind poppin more cowbells!!
> 
> Edit: btw greensanta thx for sharing. You are the only other person ive ever heard w another high yielding mc


dont forget I am not sure it's a more cowbell!! will post pics at harvest or soon, I think she needs 2 weeks.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> But this cross (blk raz) grows more like a medium sized OG... lol


ThanX that's the info I needed og & med sized


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 3, 2016)

That's the one that is tagged ''MC?''




I swear those look bigger not on a picture lol



look at those secondary nugs, so heavy!


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 3, 2016)

Red stems ! nice MC is what again ? frosty


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 3, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Red stems ! nice MC is what again ? frosty


More Cowbell


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 3, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> More Cowbell


OK cowbell & More Cowbell 

The learning curve @ bodhi village is steep lol 
Soooo many strains


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 3, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> That's the one that is tagged ''MC?''
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796035View attachment 3796034View attachment 3796033
> ...


 here is the plant from seed. Those are 3' bamboo stakes and a 7 gal pot. Yeilded well over a q. Wish i could get her to do it again, but i cant even complain. Blessed to have her


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 3, 2016)

@apbx720 you in soil ? 
That looks really healthy & happy


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm a newb at outdoors, so maybe some of you experienced cats can have a look, and tell me if this goji clone looks ripe?


----------



## HeadyYonder (Oct 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm a newb at outdoors, so maybe some of you experienced cats can have a look, and tell me if this goji clone looks ripe?
> 
> View attachment 3796125 View attachment 3796126 View attachment 3796127 View attachment 3796128 View attachment 3796129


About a pound I'd say


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm a newb at outdoors, so maybe some of you experienced cats can have a look, and tell me if this goji clone looks ripe?
> 
> View attachment 3796125 View attachment 3796126 View attachment 3796127 View attachment 3796128 View attachment 3796129


One hit of pure fire lol


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm a newb at outdoors, so maybe some of you experienced cats can have a look, and tell me if this goji clone looks ripe?
> 
> View attachment 3796125 View attachment 3796126 View attachment 3796127 View attachment 3796128 View attachment 3796129


I would selective harvest the tops and let the lowers go a bit longer... $0.02


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm a newb at outdoors, so maybe some of you experienced cats can have a look, and tell me if this goji clone looks ripe?
> 
> View attachment 3796125 View attachment 3796126 View attachment 3796127 View attachment 3796128 View attachment 3796129


If you could revegg that I give both my nuts for a cut plus 10g easy. If that price is too low hit me back we can negotiate.


----------



## leoshitz (Oct 3, 2016)

Alright my Bodhi friends. It seems that one of my Goji plants has large buds but they are all fluffy. The other one has solid rock hard buds but they are much smaller. Do I have an issue with this first one? I am worried that if I let it go much longer I will get bud rot. Some of the calyx are already turning brown. 

Fluffy Goji


Rock hard Goji



I can't separate the second bud. It's like it is made of stone. Both plants are from seed so maybe 2 phenos. What can I do to fatten up the buds on the thin plant?

Edit: I used Canna Substra Flores A&B on both since flowering.


----------



## CoralMafia (Oct 3, 2016)

2 MM and 10 SSDD,
 
Just finished doing a bit of lollipopping,
 
I think thia will be my last run this year. Once this has finished i will be moving and building out 2- 22x22' rooms and 2- 16x16' rooms. Stoked and looking forward to the new year, will post pics once project starts.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 3, 2016)

Got my first testers from bodhi today!
Strawmilk x ssdd
My stash is getting bigger too!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 3, 2016)

Blue hashplantjabbas stash


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 3, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Blue hashplantView attachment 3796455jabbas stashView attachment 3796457


Let me at that stash 

I have tings for you sir


----------



## 1kemosabe (Oct 3, 2016)

Gogi pollen for sale? Huh??

http://www.calipollen.com/shop/pollen/goji-golden-cobra-hybrid-pollen/


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 3, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Gogi pollen for sale? Huh??
> 
> http://www.calipollen.com/shop/pollen/goji-golden-cobra-hybrid-pollen/


[emoji23] 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 3, 2016)

Can anyone tell me the stretch on the cobra lips


----------



## doniawon (Oct 3, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Gogi pollen for sale? Huh??
> 
> http://www.calipollen.com/shop/pollen/goji-golden-cobra-hybrid-pollen/


Yea only $600 usd for a 1/4 gram!!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 3, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Let me at that stash
> 
> I have tings for you sir


Jah mon!!
Got lots to dust


----------



## elkamino (Oct 3, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Blue hashplantView attachment 3796455jabbas stashView attachment 3796457


Beautiful... what's the smells on that BBHP? Also, I understand the strain's a good yielder- she puttin out for you?


----------



## elkamino (Oct 3, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Gogi pollen for sale? Huh??
> 
> http://www.calipollen.com/shop/pollen/goji-golden-cobra-hybrid-pollen/


Curious. But you'd think at /10th of a gram he'd at least spell Bodhi right

*Goji Golden Cobra Pollen (Hybrid)*
_$100.00–$200.00 per 1/10th gram

This citrus fuel of a strain combines the well-known Moxie’s Golden Cobra and the outstanding Goji OG from *Bohdi Seeds.* By adding the resin production of Goji to the giant buds of the Golden Cobra, Moxie has created a production level strain with connoisseur flavour. Gorgeous purple tones and snow-like frost when in cooler temperatures._


----------



## Nu-Be (Oct 3, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Can anyone tell me the stretch on the cobra lips


Cobra Lips only stretched a tiny bit under COBs for me. Maybe 25-30% at most. They're very bushy if topped, and have strong branches.

Here's day 5F, clockwise from left front are CL1, 3, and 2. Plant on the right is a male.



Here's day 49F, from left to right, CL1, 2, and 3. Only other difference is the plastic.



Here's CL3 at harvest tonight, day 57F:



CL3 wasn't the best yielder, but the smells and the looks are A+++



Very nice, tropical fruit candy smell that dries down to burnt rubber after a few minutes on your hands. I have no idea the taste, but I'll be able to report more next week after riding out the hurricane.


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 3, 2016)

1000.00 for 1/10 g on Tahoe cookies or some shit.. But it's like limited bruh... fucking clowns.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 3, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Beautiful... what's the smells on that BBHP? Also, I understand the strain's a good yielder- she puttin out for you?


Its medium/big but fast finishing, super dense bud. It smells like blue dream. This wasent my favorite pheno but I still like it a lot.
This is all one plant


----------



## limonene (Oct 4, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Its medium/big but fast finishing, super dense bud. It smells like blue dream. This wasent my favorite pheno but I still like it a lot.
> This is all one plantView attachment 3796564


Hmm yeah bbhp smells so sweet and is super frosty and dense, I do miss her a little!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 4, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Yea only $600 usd for a 1/4 gram!!


Snort it. It'll get Ya high


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 4, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Jah mon!!
> Got lots to dust


Got some choices of dust for ya


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 4, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Cobra Lips only stretched a tiny bit under COBs for me. Maybe 25-30% at most. They're very bushy if topped, and have strong branches.
> 
> Here's day 5F, clockwise from left front are CL1, 3, and 2. Plant on the right is a male.
> 
> ...


Okay so ur talking a 24in plant finishing at 31in.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 4, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Cobra Lips only stretched a tiny bit under COBs for me. Maybe 25-30% at most. They're very bushy if topped, and have strong branches.
> 
> Here's day 5F, clockwise from left front are CL1, 3, and 2. Plant on the right is a male.
> 
> ...


Did all 3 have the tropical candy to burnt rubber nose.


----------



## Jimsmut (Oct 4, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Anyone have info on the Hindu hashplant.


I grew this as tester. I started 4 and got two phenos. One had a very nice musky sour smell. The other one has a nice berryish, chocolate, coffee smell. I ended up keeping this one as the lady really likes it. Very vigorous, good yielder, frosty. Outgrew everything else outdoors. 9-10 weeks some purple highlights at times. Smoke is indica, but has a more psychadelic edge. Bodhi describes the hindu as stoned to the bone, and I would apply that description to what I grew. I got two keepers from the g13/hp dad, the other being a wookie cross....


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 4, 2016)

Jimsmut said:


> I grew this as tester. I started 4 and got two phenos. One had a very nice musky sour smell. The other one has a nice berryish, chocolate, coffee smell. I ended up keeping this one as the lady really likes it. Very vigorous, good yielder, frosty. Outgrew everything else outdoors. 9-10 weeks some purple highlights at times. Smoke is indica, but has a more psychadelic edge. Bodhi describes the hindu as stoned to the bone, and I would apply that description to what I grew. I got two keepers from the g13/hp dad, the other being a wookie cross....


Hey thanks a lot for that. I'm even more pumped on it than I was. Amazing how his freebies are just as good if not better than stuff I've gotten from DNA tga and greenhouse. Stoned to the bone haha hell yeah man and thanks again for the info.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 4, 2016)

Jimsmut said:


> I grew this as tester. I started 4 and got two phenos. One had a very nice musky sour smell. The other one has a nice berryish, chocolate, coffee smell. I ended up keeping this one as the lady really likes it. Very vigorous, good yielder, frosty. Outgrew everything else outdoors. 9-10 weeks some purple highlights at times. Smoke is indica, but has a more psychadelic edge. Bodhi describes the hindu as stoned to the bone, and I would apply that description to what I grew. I got two keepers from the g13/hp dad, the other being a wookie cross....


Pretty glad i got this now


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Pretty glad i got this now


Right as soon as I saw love gift in quotes I was sold on it.


----------



## elkamino (Oct 4, 2016)

I just chopped two Granola Funks a couple days ago, very different phenos structurally but both have similar smelling coffee-smelling buds.

GF3:
 
 
These 2 pix are the lesser plant, leafier and lower yielder although it did fill out quite a bit weeks 8-10. Narcotic chocolaty dank coffee aroma.


----------



## elkamino (Oct 4, 2016)

Bud shot of Same Granola Funk (3)


----------



## doniawon (Oct 4, 2016)

elkamino said:


> I just chopped two Granola Funks a couple days ago, very different phenos structurally but both have similar smelling coffee-smelling buds.
> 
> GF3:
> View attachment 3797011
> ...





elkamino said:


> Bud shot of Same Granola Funk (3)
> View attachment 3797015


Very funky. Looks chunkier than cowbell, but apxb has a fatty.


----------



## elkamino (Oct 4, 2016)

Here's the other Granola Funk I just chopped, the better one. She's 2x as large and nicely filled-out, with nearly 20 wands of hard coffee nuglets. She looks like she'll be easier to trim, although she did put out a ton of bud leaves in week 9- anyone know what's up with that? Anyway she smells great and I'm eager to get her in the bowl!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 4, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Here's the other Granola Funk I just chopped, the better one. She's 2x as large and nicely filled-out, with nearly 20 wands of hard coffee nuglets. She looks like she'll be easier to trim, although she did put out a ton of bud leaves in week 9- anyone know what's up with that? Anyway she smells great and I'm eager to get her in the bowl! View attachment 3797018 View attachment 3797021 View attachment 3797023


Beautiful


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 4, 2016)

nice


elkamino said:


> Narcotic chocolaty dank coffee aroma.


my favorite smell had a Romulan that smelled like that


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 4, 2016)

Anyone know if the ssdd x wookie 15 is getting released? Looks real nice


----------



## doniawon (Oct 4, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Anyone know if the ssdd x wookie 15 is getting released? Looks real nice


Pretty sure I have dome going


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 4, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Pretty sure I have dome going


Any extras haha


----------



## hillbill (Oct 5, 2016)

I have flowered on Cobra Lips and it was also bushy but the buds were shorter still. Aroma is earthy and sweet and not overpowering. I have a Secret Chief in late flower that may be as frosty as I've ever had. Also very. indica look.


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 5, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> That's the one that is tagged ''MC?''
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796035View attachment 3796034View attachment 3796033
> ...


false alarm, I started chopping a few nugs on the MC? , it is not a more cowbell heavy yielding pheno. It smells so like space queen, has to be brian berry cough... I am stoked regardless. I do have a male more cowbell I will use on some plants to explore the pepperryness however I dont think anyone has been blown away with the more cowbells I grew. The nugs were small but so hard, an ounce of that stuff looks like half ounce compare to some of my other stuff. Now I have another one in the veg rooom tagged MC? #2 ... lol why can't I tag my most important plants properly!!


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 5, 2016)

I dropped @apbx720 s pheno of more cowbell into flower today. Whoo hoo. Weel see how she likes my garden


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I dropped @apbx720 s pheno of more cowbell into flower today. Whoo hoo. Weel see how she likes my garden


Lucky. I need some of that


----------



## hillbill (Oct 5, 2016)

If you have a local noise ordinance, do not run Space Monkey way too loud! Stays loud and fuel/turpentine piercing aroma. Still burns my eyes when I open the jar! Wonderful and boisterous strain!


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Lucky. I need some of that


@apbx720 is a good dude. And mayb one day itll be easier to pass stuff around.
Tokes to those who share!


----------



## elkamino (Oct 5, 2016)

hillbill said:


> If you have a local noise ordinance, do not run Space Monkey way too loud! Stays loud and fuel/turpentine piercing aroma. Still burns my eyes when I open the jar! Wonderful and boisterous strain!


Sweet. Got pix?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Anyone know if the ssdd x wookie 15 is getting released? Looks real nice


It is real nice! I grew it out as a tester. Apparently B lost the mom, so the freebies are it! I feel lucky, I have 2 keepers, and Mrs B sent me a pack for testing!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 5, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> It is real nice! I grew it out as a tester. Apparently B lost the mom, so the freebies are it! I feel lucky, I have 2 keepers, and Mrs B sent me a pack for testing!


Lucky


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 5, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> It is real nice! I grew it out as a tester. Apparently B lost the mom, so the freebies are it! I feel lucky, I have 2 keepers, and Mrs B sent me a pack for testing!


Yes but i dont think it was released at all as of yet the wookie 41 x ssdd is a current freebie. But havent seen ssdd x wookie. Shes nice. Quite a unique fruity taste.


----------



## limonene (Oct 5, 2016)

Early smoke reports on the nepaliog x goji f3 are promising. exact quote "its putting seasoned smokers on their backs". A couple of other Uk guys who have this cut have told me the same thing. It is dynamite guys. Awesome flavour, epic yields especially considering its an OG varietal. Im gonna have to say it could be the best all round plant I've run from bodhi and I've grown well over 15 of his strains. But i do tend to get carried away lol. But seriously. Its fire.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 5, 2016)

limonene said:


> Early smoke reports on the nepaliog x goji f3 are promising. exact quote "its putting seasoned smokers on their backs". .


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


>


I believe herijuana also makes this claim


----------



## greencropper (Oct 5, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I believe herijuana also makes this claim


FFS!...dont mention the Herijuana!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 5, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I believe herijuana also makes this claim


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 5, 2016)

Has anyone that has grown out multiple pheno's of Goji OG found one that is an extremely fast finisher? I am doing my second round (1st from clone) with these girls and have a particular pheno that is already starting to rippen at 28 days. If I recall this lady from seed was done around the 8 week mark while the rest of the ladies were done ~10 weeks. Just wondering if anyone else has seen these pheno and can tell me what to expect. I am hoping she is a keeper.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 5, 2016)

Jabba stash buds n mothers milk wax. 
Pretty good combo!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 5, 2016)

Seed I made. Tiger mountain X guava hashplant. Gas and coffee. Stoned to the bone Couchlock.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Oct 6, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Has anyone that has grown out multiple pheno's of Goji OG found one that is an extremely fast finisher? I am doing my second round (1st from clone) with these girls and have a particular pheno that is already starting to rippen at 28 days. If I recall this lady from seed was done around the 8 week mark while the rest of the ladies were done ~10 weeks. Just wondering if anyone else has seen these pheno and can tell me what to expect. I am hoping she is a keeper.


I had a 7 week goji pheno,my here's pictures somewhere on this thread and the Bodhi finished pictures only thread. It was nice smoke very frosty, I'd say more on the fruity side. I did not keep it because it did not yield well for me, but I do have one outside right now that looks like it's filling in better than I remember.

The goji I kept is a 9 weeker though, better yield, frostiest plant I've ever run and smells very similar to my mothers milk keeper, both lean toward the mom.


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 6, 2016)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I had a 7 week goji pheno,my here's pictures somewhere on this thread and the Bodhi finished pictures only thread. It was nice smoke very frosty, I'd say more on the fruity side. I did not keep it because it did not yield well for me, but I do have one outside right now that looks like it's filling in better than I remember.
> 
> The goji I kept is a 9 weeker though, better yield, frostiest plant I've ever run and smells very similar to my mothers milk keeper, both lean toward the mom.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 6, 2016)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I had a 7 week goji pheno,my here's pictures somewhere on this thread and the Bodhi finished pictures only thread. It was nice smoke very frosty, I'd say more on the fruity side. I did not keep it because it did not yield well for me, but I do have one outside right now that looks like it's filling in better than I remember.
> 
> The goji I kept is a 9 weeker though, better yield, frostiest plant I've ever run and smells very similar to my mothers milk keeper, both lean toward the mom.


Huge Nepali og fan here. Love that mom.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 6, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Huge Nepali og fan here. Love that mom.


All the crosses with her are fire.
I liked strawberry milk better than goji. I got phenos that were either strawberry bubba or strawberry headband in nature.


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 6, 2016)

I've read some speculation online that Nepali OG is actually an early cut of the Tahoe OG. I love hearing about Strain history/lore, the stories can be pretty interesting. Being from the midwest I missed all this OG fever during the late 90's. It was mostly bubblegum and blueberry for me during those days.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 6, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> I've read some speculation online that Nepali OG is actually an early cut of the Tahoe OG. I love hearing about Strain history/lore, the stories can be pretty interesting. Being from the midwest I missed all this OG fever during the late 90's. It was mostly bubblegum and blueberry for me during those days.


Yo...those were good days


----------



## hillbill (Oct 6, 2016)

Secret chief will fall at 55 days. Off subject, I have 3 NL from Peak Seeds BC at 62 days and ready! Secret Chief looks great and very Indica with golf ball nugs meaning hard and white. Will sample at earliest chance.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 6, 2016)

Wookie


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 6, 2016)

Straight wookie?


----------



## doniawon (Oct 6, 2016)

That's what it came to me as, its a clone.
Fingers crossed


----------



## hillbill (Oct 6, 2016)

Running Space Monkey has made me want to know more about Wookie!


----------



## limonene (Oct 6, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Huge Nepali og fan here. Love that mom.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 6, 2016)

Just ordered some Bodhi beans from James Beans. Joystick ( wifi x snow lotus) , Black Raspberry (goji raz x wookie 15) and Oroblanco ( white x wookie 15). Can't wait to see these genetics in soil.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 6, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> I've read some speculation online that Nepali OG is actually an early cut of the Tahoe OG. I love hearing about Strain history/lore, the stories can be pretty interesting. Being from the midwest I missed all this OG fever during the late 90's. It was mostly bubblegum and blueberry for me during those days.


Imvho it is not the Tahoe cut. I ran a legit Tahoe clone for years. Of the goji and kalifornia I've seen neither had similar looks, smells or highs as the Tahoe. 

Straight lemon pinseol. Haven't seen that expressed in the goji or Kali. 

I could be totally wrong though!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Straight lemon pinseol. Haven't seen that expressed in the goji or Kali.


If I'd ever had pinesol  show up, I would not be the Goji fanboy I am today.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 6, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Imvho it is not the Tahoe cut. I ran a legit Tahoe clone for years. Of the goji and kalifornia I've seen neither had similar looks, smells or highs as the Tahoe.
> 
> Straight lemon pinseol. Haven't seen that expressed in the goji or Kali.
> 
> I could be totally wrong though!


My keeper Goji was a Cherry and Pinesoul monster, and the pinesoul cut from the Goji F2s has a very strong lemon pinesol taste. But they definitely are in the minority and I don't think anyone has found lemon in the Goji f1s. Based on that, I think the Nepali OG mom is probably a well selected s1 or accidental cross of Tahoe or another early OG.

I've got the Tahoe, I had goji's that grew rather similar but not with the same terps.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 6, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I believe herijuana also makes this claim


shit... ain't that the truth...
I was monumentally disappointed with the herijuana..
Luckily they made up for it with the mad scientist x jackberry


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2016)

COGrown said:


> I don't think anyone has found lemon in the Goji f1s.


Which is not to say that it can't accidentally be added.

Brisco County lemon goji.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 6, 2016)

Alright man, I found my new favorite show! Ash vs The Evil dead... He won me over with the quote "sometimes you gotta punch'em in the face to get the juices flowing" oh shit, it killed me!






He just punched the shit out of that girl's mom!!!







Sorry about that little spat that we had! What you said to me was nothing compared to the shit flinging in the "Mustang" forums!!! You would be surprised. By the way, I got a new ride if anyone cares for "FoxBody" Mustangs...


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 6, 2016)

Awesome info from the folks that have first hand experience running both goji and Tahoe OG. I have no personal experience with running any of the original OGs (Tahoe. SFV, Larry, Ghost etc) so I appreciate you guys sharing your experience.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 6, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Alright man, I found my new favorite show! Ash vs The Evil dead... He won me over with the quote "sometimes you gotta punch'em in the face to get the juices flowing" oh shit, it killed me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


better check the trunk man...never know what evil could be lurking inside there?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Alright man, I found my new favorite show! Ash vs The Evil dead... He won me over with the quote "sometimes you gotta punch'em in the face to get the juices flowing" oh shit, it killed me!
> ]


Please tell me you didn't miss Evil Dead 1,2, and 3 [Army of Darkness].






Nice leather interior in that Mustang.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Please tell me you didn't miss Evil Dead 1,2, and 3 [Army of Darkness].
> 
> 
> Nice leather interior in that Mustang.


Thank you! I've seen them for sure! I just got "Starz" so I could see the new Star Wars and they also have Ash vs. Evil dead. @greasemonkeymann suggested it, good looking out!!!

Here is a look at the '88GT project that I have, it made me appreciate the nice interior a lot more!!!

Ahhh, it's more scary than the "Evil Dead" lol... I rebuilt the engine/trans before I realized that the fuse box was melted! I got it stripped down to take to an electrician!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 6, 2016)

Here is Black Raz, Dragon fruit, and Prayer Tower waiting to hit puberty...
 

I only got 3 SSDD from 12 seeds, 10 germinated. Here are the two stretchy ones anyways. Front-Center... I have a HPS/MH combo going on light rails!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 6, 2016)

Lazy lightining, Cocoon, SunShine4, and Wookie 41 x SSDD. Only 1 seed didnt germinate out of 4 packs, lazy lightining!!! I planted the left-two about a week earlier than the right...


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I rebuilt the engine/trans before I realized that the fuse box was melted! I got it stripped down to take to an electrician!


I admire your skills, mechanical and weed growing. Because I aced grade school, my high school 'advisors' guided me through academic courses in high school, almost none of it of any practical purpose in real life. My buds that were shuttled off to 'shop' classes [ C students ] ended up learning all the things I wish that I had. I'm lucky, though....both my mechanic and contractor work for weed.


----------



## Nu-Be (Oct 6, 2016)

Took down this organic Cobra Lips #1 @ day 60F. F2s from intentional pollen chucks were starting to fall out of the lower buds. I'm going to to reveg it for clones because it really plumped up in the last two weeks and looks gorgeous, and I dig the fall colors! 



@JDGreen yep, they uniformly stretched the same 25-30%, or around 5-6" from around 18" start. And the nose on all three is basically slightly overripe Hawaiian fruit, from strawberry papaya to a lemon tree to a tangerine rind, but sweet like candy.

The leaf resin rub smells differ wildly, though:

CL1 is amazing strawberry papaya, almost a sweet durian. That's this one in the pic. It almost has a strawberry tinge!
CL2 is literally a tire shop that serves lemonade. Strong fresh rubber stench, with sour lemon behind it.
CL3 is like a ripe blood orange, tangelo or tangerine rind.

That's delicious, but all three make your fingers smell like rubber - distinctly of rubber - a few minutes after you rub the resin.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I admire your skills, mechanical and weed growing. Because I aced grade school, my high school 'advisors' guided me through academic courses in high school, almost none of it of any practical purpose in real life. My buds that were shuttled off to 'shop' classes [ C students ] ended up learning all the things I wish that I had. I'm lucky, though....both my mechanic and contractor work for weed.


Dude, when I got out of the Army, I thought that it was going to be easy to get a job. Try translating infantry skills to the work force! "Prior experience" how am I supposed to answer this one??? Apparently, they never liked my responses because nobody hired me! The VA eventually found me un-employable, that felt like a swift kick in the junk...


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> The VA eventually found me un-employable, that felt like a swift kick in the junk...


And now here we are...no bosses.....happily posting weed pics. 

A few orange goji beans, for Bodhi content.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 7, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Took down this organic Cobra Lips #1 @ day 60F. F2s from intentional pollen chucks were starting to fall out of the lower buds. I'm going to to reveg it for clones because it really plumped up in the last two weeks and looks gorgeous, and I dig the fall colors!
> 
> View attachment 3798664
> 
> ...


Awesome i really think i got a handle on wat im workin with. Thank u. Sounds like the green crack in the appy dominates the terps and givea the classic appy twist. Was hoping for more chemdog phenos though. Being chem 3 x appy


----------



## COGrown (Oct 7, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Awesome i really think i got a handle on wat im workin with. Thank u. Sounds like the green crack in the appy dominates the terps and givea the classic appy twist. Was hoping for more chemdog phenos though. Being chem 3 x appy


The cobra lips pheno the shop by my house sells is very chem 3 Dom, so they are in there.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 7, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3798056
> Seed I made. Tiger mountain X guava hashplant. Gas and coffee. Stoned to the bone Couchlock.


Nice gourds


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 7, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yes but i dont think it was released at all as of yet the wookie 41 x ssdd is a current freebie. But havent seen ssdd x wookie. Shes nice. Quite a unique fruity taste.


You're probably right, the pack Mrs B sent says "limited edition"... I just assumed it was a freebie now! She also sent a pack of the W41xSSDD, and that says "limited edition gift blessing." I've got to get on the ball, and pop that, lol!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 7, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Here is Black Raz, Dragon fruit, and Prayer Tower waiting to hit puberty...
> View attachment 3798656
> 
> I only got 3 SSDD from 12 seeds, 10 germinated. Here are the two stretchy ones anyways. Front-Center... I have a HPS/MH combo going on light rails!
> ...


nice beautiful shade of green my man
those plants are HAPPY
is that light rail working alright for ya


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 7, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Took down this organic Cobra Lips #1 @ day 60F. F2s from intentional pollen chucks were starting to fall out of the lower buds. I'm going to to reveg it for clones because it really plumped up in the last two weeks and looks gorgeous, and I dig the fall colors!
> 
> View attachment 3798664
> 
> ...


Oh and i need that #2 pheno lol cuz tire shop lemonade sounds like my childhood.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 7, 2016)

COGrown said:


> The cobra lips pheno the shop by my house sells is very chem 3 Dom, so they are in there.


They gotta be, but that appy likes to get in there


----------



## doniawon (Oct 7, 2016)

Bout to throw in a few ssdd f2's. 
Seeds from the apbx.my first run of ssdd. Got f1's coming up behind them.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 7, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Bout to throw in a few ssdd f2's.
> Seeds from the apbx.View attachment 3799246my first run of ssdd. Got f1's coming up behind them.


Cool man. Im abt to snag some of those ssdd f2s from apbx, and get them in. Well b able to compare

Where u at in CO


----------



## doniawon (Oct 7, 2016)

I got silver moutain going in also. 
Any info, I remember the 181 day old pic.
Anyone run it yet?


----------



## doniawon (Oct 7, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Cool man. Im abt to snag some of those ssdd f2s from apbx, and get them in. Well b able to compare
> 
> Where u at in CO


Fort collins area


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 7, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Fort collins area


Nice. Im half ready to pack up my backseat and haul outter here lol. I miss water and ya kno woods. Idk. But i like to kno at least i kno of some folks. Still workin to go fishin but now i got ppl asking why come back sooooo...lol


----------



## indican3 (Oct 7, 2016)

Lions Milk (seeded with Lions Milk pollen)
Lions Milk = Appalachai x Pure Kush Suge

It has some purple tips. I don't think it's due to the milder weather because the other outdoor strains aren't turning color.


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 7, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Nice. Im half ready to pack up my backseat and haul outter here lol. I miss water and ya kno woods. Idk. But i like to kno at least i kno of some folks. Still workin to go fishin but now i got ppl asking why come back sooooo...lol


I am working towards re-locating to CO as well. Bodhi warehouse grow anyone???? Someone get started on the license application for a 2k plant cultivation operation. I have about 40 strains that need poppin!!!!


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 7, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> I am working towards re-locating to CO as well. Bodhi warehouse grow anyone???? Someone get started on the license application for a 2k plant cultivation operation. I have about 40 strains that need poppin!!!!


If i get a decent paying job, im gone. Garden and all. Working on that at the moment. 
Also i have some to contribute if anyone does want to start a warehouse lol....pipe dreams


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 7, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> If i get a decent paying job, im gone. Garden and all. Working on that at the moment.
> Also i have some to contribute if anyone does want to start a warehouse lol....pipe dreams


Do you have somewhere that you are looking at to move? I saw that you wanted trees and water lol... I am also looking at moving!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 7, 2016)

QUOTE="MojoRizing, post: 13024631, member: 912312"]I am working towards re-locating to CO as well. Bodhi warehouse grow anyone???? Someone get started on the license application for a 2k plant cultivation operation. I have about 40 strains that need poppin!!!! [/QUOTE]
Im legal for 99 fairly easy if u know any cancer patients etc.. I got 48 for 2.
Finding a warehouse or property is another bigger obstical, as they are all occupied.
Jd why go back??


----------



## doniawon (Oct 7, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> If i get a decent paying job, im gone. Garden and all. Working on that at the moment.
> Also i have some to contribute if anyone does want to start a warehouse lol....pipe dreams


Lots of good payin jobs!!


----------



## indican3 (Oct 7, 2016)

Ordered some Cocoon from JB


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 7, 2016)

what should i run?
anything but Goji Og or ssdd ( currently running )

probably buy from jamesbean


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 7, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> what should i run?
> anything but Goji Og or ssdd ( currently running )
> 
> probably buy from jamesbean


Well you have a cross from the Snow Lotus and Appy dad already so I would suggest rounding out the trifecta and go with a 88'G13HP cross. There are many that say this is their favorite male. Some well reviewed strains are:

Dank Sinatra (LA Affie x 88'G13HP)
Dank Zappa (86 UW Black Hashplant x 88'G13HP)
More Cowbell (GSC forum cut x 88'G13HP)
Blueberry Hashplant (Blue Dream x 88'G13HP)


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 7, 2016)

indican3 said:


> Lions Milk (seeded with Lions Milk pollen)
> Lions Milk = Appalachai x Pure Kush Suge
> View attachment 3799272
> It has some purple tips. I don't think it's due to the milder weather because the other outdoor strains aren't turning color.View attachment 3799273 View attachment 3799274View attachment 3799277


 Really fantastic pictures here man.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 7, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Blue hashplantView attachment 3796455jabbas stashView attachment 3796457


Blueberry hp? How long does she go? I have 6 going right now, 14 days old.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 7, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Blueberry hp? How long does she go? I have 6 going right now, 14 days old.


They should b ready n 6 weeks for you! I don't keep track but the pheno I run goes quick.
Took this today, had a lil mite infestation! 
Fuckers should b gone soon. This is 7-8 weeks, the rest of the table it went in with isn't even close to ready


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 7, 2016)

doniawon said:


> They should b ready n 6 weeks for you! I don't keep track but the pheno I run goes quick.


Holy balls! I'm glad I chose to pop those first.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 7, 2016)

Goji day 40, smells like pinesol.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 7, 2016)

This Goji is at day 43, smells like strawberries.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 7, 2016)

I got some gogis going in next week. Fuggin pumped
Nice plants gnome.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 7, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I got some gogis going in next week. Fuggin pumped
> Nice plants gnome.


Thanks, loving the goji.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 7, 2016)

Got a gogi twin. And my full pack popped so its like a bonus!.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 7, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Got a gogi twin. And my full pack popped so its like a bonus!.View attachment 3799618


Sweet! I always get 12 in a pack, maybe bodhi wants that lol


----------



## doniawon (Oct 8, 2016)

Found the source of my pollination and I'm pretty stoked.
Its a rare dankness buford og (sour kush).
I've been gettin 3-15 beans a plant like wft. Noe I'm pretty happy.
Jabbas stash x buf og
Mm x buf og
Jabberwocky buff og
Png13 buff og
Bhp x buff og already collected!

Pretty sure ill have wookie x buff og
Pura vida x buff og
Alien shoreline x buff og
(Star dawg guava x dreadbread) x buff og
N a few others..


----------



## doniawon (Oct 8, 2016)

Just bagged it and moved to my garage far away.
I've never kept a male for pollen.any advice would b greatly appreciated.


----------



## Psyphish (Oct 8, 2016)

I've been going through Space Monkey, Granola Funk and More Cowbell.. I keep coming up with males though. Really wish I could find some females as I'm running out of the seeds. I guess it's just a sign that I have to start pollen chucking.


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 8, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> what should i run?
> anything but Goji Og or ssdd ( currently running )
> 
> probably buy from jamesbean


I agree with Mojorizing, try something with an 88g13hp father. If you are going to get two packs - try one of the new wookie crosses. I just ordered a couple, based on the test runs on breedbay it looks like an interesting and different line.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 8, 2016)

Psyphish said:


> I've been going through Space Monkey, Granola Funk and More Cowbell.. I keep coming up with males though. Really wish I could find some females as I'm running out of the seeds. I guess it's just a sign that I have to start pollen chucking.


5 out 7 males from my Space Monkey pack. Stinky, vigorous fuckers though


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 8, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Lazy lightining, Cocoon, SunShine4, and Wookie 41 x SSDD. Only 1 seed didnt germinate out of 4 packs, lazy lightining!!! I planted the left-two about a week earlier than the right...
> View attachment 3798667


Nice.......wanna see these progress, got Lazy Lightening and Cocoon in transit ATM


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 8, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Found the source of my pollination and I'm pretty stoked.
> Its a rare dankness buford og (sour kush).
> I've been gettin 3-15 beans a plant like wft. Noe I'm pretty happy.
> Jabbas stash x buf og
> ...


If your giving it any of those beans hit me up. That Pura Vida crosses sounds sick as well as most of the others. Wish I knew someone with Pura Vida f2s. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 8, 2016)

doniawon said:


> That's what it came to me as, its a clone.
> Fingers crossed


Whats her nose like n junk?


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 8, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Bout to throw in a few ssdd f2's.
> Seeds from the apbx.View attachment 3799246my first run of ssdd. Got f1's coming up behind them.


Dang bro yrs look better than mine lol! Mine are a bit finicky, like their momma. Hungry for more Mg. Seems like i can never get enough Mg in my soil mix for them so i always end up foliaring w epsom salts. My ssdd bubbashine leaning mom is by far the HARDEST most finicky plant ive ever grown. Like rediculous. U over or under water her 1 time and she throws a fit, usually w a Mg def.

Looking at her u would swear she was a straight up green crack plant. Looks identical in structure. Short squat and very branchy horizontal growth. She smells like pineapple, blueberry, floral, sweet, and jet fuel. The high is out of this world. Medical, pain relieving, warm blanket euphoria. Combined w the flavor, shes still my fave. Im not even sure shes bubbashine leaning. I thought she was, based off of structure, high, and flavor descrition. But the green crack theory has been mounting in my brain lol. 

Either way, my plan now is to work the line to keep the flavor and high but get rid of finickyness. Maybe add some better structure and cloning ability. Ive got a nice handful of f2s goin rn, bout the same age as yours (sry i dnt like to talk numbers being that im restricted to a certain number). Half are tall and lanky ( prob males) and the other half shorter. Got a few male looking prospects that just WREAK like their papa. And not one of them look the same lol true f2 variation. Soon as i can cut clones we ll be off to the races. Looks like u might beat me to it. The first 3 i popped were all males so had to start new.

Did i give u the offspring from the wizard hat mom or bubbashine leaning mom?


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 8, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Found the source of my pollination and I'm pretty stoked.
> Its a rare dankness buford og (sour kush).
> I've been gettin 3-15 beans a plant like wft. Noe I'm pretty happy.
> Jabbas stash x buf og
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 8, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Do you have somewhere that you are looking at to move? I saw that you wanted trees and water lol... I am also looking at moving!


The guys down in the San Luis Valley in Southern Colorado are tearing it up with the outdoor grows. The land is really cheap and those counties and Fremont county allows for 99 plant counts, 4 pounds a plant average.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> If your giving it any of those beans hit me up. That Pura Vida crosses sounds sick as well as most of the others. Wish I knew someone with Pura Vida f2s.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I have a ton of Pura Vida x Apollo 11g f4 if you want to give 'em a spin.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Oct 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> If your giving it any of those beans hit me up. That Pura Vida crosses sounds sick as well as most of the others. Wish I knew someone with Pura Vida f2s.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I just got a pack of pura vida from midweek song, They are having a lot of trouble sprouting, Is there something that changed recently with this strain that you know of? thanks


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 8, 2016)

11 of 11 pagoda MALES.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 8, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> 11 of 11 pagoda MALES.


Wow, sorry for your loss


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 8, 2016)

COGrown said:


> I have a ton of Pura Vida x Apollo 11g f4 if you want to give 'em a spin.



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2016)

.


Bob Zmuda said:


> 11 of 11 pagoda MALES.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 8, 2016)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> I just got a pack of pura vida from midweek song, They are having a lot of trouble sprouting, Is there something that changed recently with this strain that you know of? thanks


They're probably very old seeds as appy dad is retired. So if they're legit. They're old stash. I was going to grab the last pack from greenline or shoe when they were doing the 2 for 2 deal but mentioned the pack on this thread and someone smarter it before the deal went up. Really regret that one and black triangle/ lucky charms. Never got my hands on them. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 8, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> .
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799921


They were popped in 2s and 3s over the years. All male each time. 

Unbelievable. Only pack I've ever had it happen.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 8, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> 11 of 11 pagoda MALES.


Bummer. My condolences. Im dealing with the same on the xhem kesey, although far less rare.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 8, 2016)

12/12 from seed organic living soil strawberry mountains










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## doniawon (Oct 8, 2016)

COGrown said:


> I have a ton of Pura Vida x Apollo 11g f4 if you want to give 'em a spin.


Whaaaaattt that sounds magical


----------



## doniawon (Oct 8, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Dang bro yrs look better than mine lol! Mine are a bit finicky, like their momma. Hungry for more Mg. Seems like i can never get enough Mg in my soil mix for them so i always end up foliaring w epsom salts. My ssdd bubbashine leaning mom is by far the HARDEST most finicky plant ive ever grown. Like rediculous. U over or under water her 1 time and she throws a fit, usually w a Mg def.
> 
> Looking at her u would swear she was a straight up green crack plant. Looks identical in structure. Short squat and very branchy horizontal growth. She smells like pineapple, blueberry, floral, sweet, and jet fuel. The high is out of this world. Medical, pain relieving, warm blanket euphoria. Combined w the flavor, shes still my fave. Im not even sure shes bubbashine leaning. I thought she was, based off of structure, high, and flavor descrition. But the green crack theory has been mounting in my brain lol.
> 
> ...


The ones that were crushed apon arrival, not sure which but bm leaner or wizard hat would b killer. 
All new to me first time ever w ssdd. 

I ordered bm and grape Krush in early 00's, but Chicago kept them suckers.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> If your giving it any of those beans hit me up. That Pura Vida crosses sounds sick as well as most of the others. Wish I knew someone with Pura Vida f2s.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I'm reading n reverse. Lol
But pura is early I'll hit her n a bout a week n share w u the bean progress. 

Apollo x pv sounds real nice too. 


apbx720 said:


> Whats her nose like n junk?


I'll b sniffing her today see what I can pin down.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 8, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> The guys down in the San Luis Valley in Southern Colorado are tearing it up with the outdoor grows. The land is really cheap and those counties and Fremont county allows for 99 plant counts, 4 pounds a plant average.


Been waiting years on an area, n I guess the guys been fuggin up bad stealing,bugs , pm etc. so he's gone n I get a plot next summer!!!
U guys are lucky down there .. (((((Spaaaace)))


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Bummer. My condolences. Im dealing with the same on the xhem kesey, although far less rare.


I did save some pollen from an incredible male pagoda though. I should hit the wolf pack with it.... I think that'd be delicious. 

I think the wolf pack is one of my favorite strains I've ever smoked. 
Throat coating chem taste with smarties candy flavor. And it's heavy. One of the most flavorful I've ever had.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 8, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I did save some pollen from an incredible male pagoda though. I should hit the wolf pack with it.... I think that'd be delicious.
> 
> I think the wolf pack is one of my favorite strains I've ever smoked.
> Throat coating chem taste with smarties candy flavor. And it's heavy. One of the most flavorful I've ever had.


Good to kno. I think i got some wolf pack


----------



## jpdnkstr (Oct 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Good to kno. I think i got some wolf pack


Me too!, just soaked 2 WP, 2 SSDD, 2 Goji, 2 GG #4 x LBL, 2 ECSD x LBL (the last ones are GLG freebies.)


----------



## Shmozz (Oct 8, 2016)

Oh that goji is a beauty!!! Trying to let her go as long as I can, but she's getting too big for her own good. Got some stakes on her, but she snapped one main branch off on a gusty day last weekend. Hoping I can push her another 2-3 weeks, but I think her window is about to open net week. Either way, the early smokes of her lower branches has been amazing!!! I think I have the og leaner... But for my first goji, I'm not sure. Can't wait to pheno hint the rest of my pack!! Not to mention my ssdd I have tucked away for the winter time...


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 8, 2016)

Purple wookie great structure thick stems node spacing is really pretty. Much stronger than any of the ssdd I got.


----------



## Nu-Be (Oct 8, 2016)

Cobra Lips 2, greasy rubber lemonade @ 62F



I'm thinking she'll go another week. It's swelled and faded a bunch in the last two.


----------



## Psyphish (Oct 8, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> 11 of 11 pagoda MALES.


I once germinated two Pagoda seeds, both female. Both very similar and obviously appy dominant. Nice strain though, if I remember correctly. Still have seeds left.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 8, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Cobra Lips 2, greasy rubber lemonade @ 62F
> 
> View attachment 3800281
> 
> I'm thinking she'll go another week. It's swelled and faded a bunch in the last two.


Awesome. Any key traits other than the terps to look fer


----------



## Slimjimham (Oct 9, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Me too!, just soaked 2 WP, 2 SSDD, 2 Goji, 2 GG #4 x LBL, 2 ECSD x LBL (the last ones are GLG freebies.)


What's the lbl in the gg4 cross?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 9, 2016)

Long bottom leaf


----------



## durbanblue (Oct 9, 2016)

LBL is SFV OGKushxJack Cleaner 2


----------



## COGrown (Oct 9, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Whaaaaattt that sounds magical


I haven't gotten to grow any of them yet, but I have high hopes. I used the two best Apollo males out of a full pack, and I am pretty sure the cut of Pura Vida that I had for a while is the same one that Gu~ found in testing and used in his Greenpoint crosses. Very HPK dom.






I let the two best looking males out of a pack of the Apollo 11g f4 pollinate Pura Vida, the Forum GSC, Snow Wookie, and the A11g females. I think that all of them could prove quite rewarding, if people are interested in growing them.

*got a fantastic freebie with my last GLG order. 10 pack of SFV OG x LBL, which would be an SFV OG BX1 basically.


----------



## limonene (Oct 9, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> What's the lbl in the gg4 cross?


I gave a straight LBL to a pal whose on about week 5 - I'll pop a pic on next time i see him. Straight lemon og. The strain was made a few years ago by a forum legend called Loran who would send the seeds around the world for no charge. Motarebel have used it as a stud male in many of their crosses.


----------



## limonene (Oct 9, 2016)

Anyone here ever run bodhis cherry mountain? I read on IG it's the rarest of the appy crosses only 50 packs were released a while ago on attitude. A friend of a friend has been growing her for a while and I'm hopefully getting a cut.


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 9, 2016)

limonene said:


> Anyone here ever run bodhis cherry mountain? I read on IG it's the rarest of the appy crosses only 50 packs were released a while ago on attitude. A friend of a friend has been growing her for a while and I'm hopefully getting a cut.


Lim is that afkansastan × appy? Im halfway thru flowering cherry hp and im liking what i see. Have 1 single soraya as well. Anyone here fux with afkansastan before??


----------



## limonene (Oct 9, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Lim is that afkansastan × appy? Im halfway thru flowering cherry hp and im liking what i see. Have 1 single soraya as well. Anyone here fux with afkansastan before??


It's cherry pie x appy! I've seen a couple of guys run with it on IG when I searched the hashtag. It was on the bodhi guide that I saw it was mentioned that only 50 packs were ever released. I've never ran anything afkanastaan


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 9, 2016)

limonene said:


> It's cherry pie x appy! I've seen a couple of guys run with it on IG when I searched the hashtag. It was on the bodhi guide that I saw it was mentioned that only 50 packs were ever released. I've never ran anything afkanastaan


Ive been on the hunt for a cherry pie and a cheese (preferably blue cheese) strain. 
Pretty sure the cherry pue crosses from b r floating but not being sold ne more.


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 9, 2016)

COGrown said:


> I haven't gotten to grow any of them yet, but I have high hopes. I used the two best Apollo males out of a full pack, and I am pretty sure the cut of Pura Vida that I had for a while is the same one that Gu~ found in testing and used in his Greenpoint crosses. Very HPK dom.
> View attachment 3800391
> 
> View attachment 3800394
> ...


while picking up dream beaver recently, my freebie from glg was mota's c99 x (purple urkle x purple kush)


----------



## limonene (Oct 9, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Ive been on the hunt for a cherry pie and a cheese (preferably blue cheese) strain.
> Pretty sure the cherry pue crosses from b r floating but not being sold ne more.


We sent a cheese to the states. Lightning could strike twice..


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Oct 9, 2016)

I have a super cheese fem freebie going, i got as part of winning a contest a couple years ago, and hopefully it gives me some super cheesey nugs.


----------



## limonene (Oct 9, 2016)

Sadly I've never seen a good representation of cheese in seed form. I've seen good plants from those seeds but nothing I would say represents cheese


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 9, 2016)

Small piece of kalifornia 2 I'm smoking on. Pregnant wife says it smells like sweet gasoline and fresh forest.


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 9, 2016)

Tried a tga cheese dairy queen cheese x c99 and romulan smelled like cheese danishes but was lacking in potency something awful ran it twice and binned it. Too much bodhi to go through but his qrazy train was some amazing at least the pheno I found.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2016)

Lookin for beans


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 9, 2016)

I see one


----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I see one


Ha u have keen vision mein freund


----------



## Slimjimham (Oct 9, 2016)

Random but if anyone is following 'keepitdandy' or whatever the ig tag is I recommend you unfollow... I don't normally get in the middle of stuff but he posted a video feeding a pet pig bacon... I called him out on it being fucked and he sent me some crazy 'fuck you' video haha what a tool! Not sure if he's from this forum but fuck that dirt bag. Not trying to bring bad vibes, but rather expose him


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 9, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> Random but if anyone is following 'keepitdandy' or whatever the ig tag is I recommend you unfollow... I don't normally get in the middle of stuff but he posted a video feeding a pet pig bacon... I called him out on it being fucked and he sent me some crazy 'fuck you' video haha what a tool! Not sure if he's from this forum but fuck that dirt bag. Not trying to bring bad vibes, but rather expose him


What a turd


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 9, 2016)

Boysenberry hp hanging


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 9, 2016)

Mountain temple hanging


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 9, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Mountain temple hanging
> View attachment 3800752


I have about 20 pair of those scissors lol


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 9, 2016)

Spring loaded ftw


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 9, 2016)

Nice cannabis too lol


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 9, 2016)

limonene said:


> Sadly I've never seen a good representation of cheese in seed form. I've seen good plants from those seeds but nothing I would say represents cheese


I have a bunch of different cheese seeds I'll have to run at some point. Never really a fan of cheese but it may be I never had the real UK cut. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 9, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Mountain temple hanging
> View attachment 3800752


You killed that shit lol looks amazing. Sure it will be some very good smoke.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 9, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> You killed that shit lol looks amazing. Sure it will be some very good smoke.


Thank you good sir


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 9, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> Random but if anyone is following 'keepitdandy' or whatever the ig tag is I recommend you unfollow... I don't normally get in the middle of stuff but he posted a video feeding a pet pig bacon... I called him out on it being fucked and he sent me some crazy 'fuck you' video haha what a tool! Not sure if he's from this forum but fuck that dirt bag. Not trying to bring bad vibes, but rather expose him


Feel like im missing something. Whats wrong with feeding a pig bacon?


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 9, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Feel like im missing something. Whats wrong with feeding a pig bacon?


You shouldnt feed meat, especially pork to ur pigs. It can leave them vulnerable to serious disease including..

foot-and-mouth disease
African swine fever
classical swine fever
Aujeszky’s disease
swine vesicular disease.


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 9, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> You shouldnt feed meat, especially pork to ur pigs. It can leave them vulnerable to serious disease including..
> 
> foot-and-mouth disease
> African swine fever
> ...


Interesting I always thought pigs ate whatever scraps and It wasnt a big deal. I stand corrected.


----------



## Slimjimham (Oct 9, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Feel like im missing something. Whats wrong with feeding a pig bacon?


Haha not worth getting into if you don't get it, but kind of twisted to force cannibalism on another animal. Maybe I think too much


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 9, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> Random but if anyone is following 'keepitdandy' or whatever the ig tag is I recommend you unfollow... I don't normally get in the middle of stuff but he posted a video feeding a pet pig bacon... I called him out on it being fucked and he sent me some crazy 'fuck you' video haha what a tool! Not sure


 lot of stupid people out there but I've seen sows cannibalize piglets of other sows. Pigs are very smart but very hungry. Dankydoo sounds like a tool


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 9, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> lot of stupid people out there but I've seen sows cannibalize piglets of other sows. Pigs are very smart but very hungry. Dankydoo sounds like a tool


And not condoning what the asshole did mother nature is savage enough with out assholes putting their 2 cents in.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 9, 2016)

@futant how did the strawberry milk x wookie 15 pan out?


----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2016)

Jp I like them titanium ones. 
Jp you done well, u got some good smoke hangin!... love u n corals cob grows...A LOT.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2016)

Fuck man when I was n my early teens my dad had a farm. We would have to wrestle 300 lb hogs n cut there balls off with razor blades before harvest.
Thing is I'm a lil hippy nature boy, I shot a deer once n cryed like a lil bitch.
Ill remember that shit forever tho


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 9, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Boysenberry hp hanging
> View attachment 3800751


Smells on the boysenberry hp?


----------



## KushyMcKush (Oct 9, 2016)

For anyone whos ran Granola Funk, did you find a really short, stocky pheno? I ended up with a single female of these and it has almost zero node spacing. Its about half the size of its roommates, but about the same number of nodes. Just wondering what to expect. 
Just started week 2. 
Front and center on a block.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2016)

Apxb, no real strong odors yet on ssdd


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 10, 2016)

My eight Black Raspberry going strong, first few sets of leaves were crinkly as all get out but have smoothed out as they have grown.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 10, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Fuck man when I was n my early teens my dad had a farm. We would have to wrestle 300 lb hogs n cut there balls off with razor blades before harvest.
> Thing is I'm a lil hippy nature boy, I shot a deer once n cryed like a lil bitch.
> Ill remember that shit forever tho


Mans gotta eat. Least we can do is raisem up a good life. Free of poverty and disease and to give their lives to those who are in need. Its not always pretty, but ive always find great peace n taking care if my animals and plants and cant wait to have then back around and have give them all my time and effort to protect them so one day they protect me.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 10, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Smells on the boysenberry hp?


When I open the jar, I can smell hash in my living room a floor below. However, when I smell the jar up close it smells like blueberries mixed with grape fruit. The smoke has a strange vanilla/mint feel/taste.

Easily one of my favorite flowers to date. 

High is very indica with instant numbing qualities. Yet the high itself feels very cerebral. Makes me giggly, which never happens. 

Burns incredibly clean. All in all, I can't wait to run her again in my new room  nowhere to go but up


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm loving the g13hp dad 

Thinking about popping another cross with it the next round with some of my bbhp x mt chucks


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 10, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Jp I like them titanium ones. View attachment 3801039
> Jp you done well, u got some good smoke hangin!... love u n corals cob grows...A LOT.


Is that one of the dread breads?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> When I open the jar, I can smell hash in my living room a floor below.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes. It's a split level to be fair 

But the wife doesn't smoke and is no so happy with loudness of the stench


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 10, 2016)

I think that means its technically smelling up the living room, half a floor below....


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 10, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Fuck man when I was n my early teens my dad had a farm. We would have to wrestle 300 lb hogs n cut there balls off with razor blades before harvest.
> Thing is I'm a lil hippy nature boy, I shot a deer once n cryed like a lil bitch.
> Ill remember that shit forever tho


Yeah fuck that we had a table the locks em in and raised em up flat. Fond memories of bull gelding day. Nothing like fried rocky mountain oysters fresh fresh fresh. I take my boys and girls to the ranch at various times to experience things like that. Lot different than some who think food comes from the grocery store and thats that. They understand the animal bless us with the sacrifice so that we may eat what they provide.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2016)

I've decided to have a salad for lunch.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 10, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Fuck man when I was n my early teens my dad had a farm. We would have to wrestle 300 lb hogs n cut there balls off with razor blades before harvest.
> Thing is I'm a lil hippy nature boy, I shot a deer once n cryed like a lil bitch.
> Ill remember that shit forever tho


In a former life I hunted intensely and did quite well and killed a lot of animals until it struck me that I was ending their existence for my own desires. At that point I was done., 1988. 

2016 and I have some Secret Chief near dry enough to sample. Sticky and trich covered and dense besides. Will report on vaping soon. Great Indica-lookin' plant!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Is that one of the dread breads?


Dreadbread x stardawg guava. Good sword fighting material jp.


hillbill said:


> In a former life I hunted intensely and did quite well and killed a lot of animals until it struck me that I was ending their existence for my own desires. At that point I was done., 1988.
> !


Amen. But ill fuck up anything that has fins n scales! Love fishin'


JDGreen said:


> Mans gotta eat. Least we can do is raisem up a good life. Free of poverty and disease and to give their lives to those who are in need. Its not always pretty, but ive always find great peace n taking care if my animals and plants and cant wait to have then back around and have give them all my time and effort to protect them so one day they protect me.


Amen JD.

 Does anyone n here use this!.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 10, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> When I open the jar, I can smell hash in my living room a floor below. However, when I smell the jar up close it smells like blueberries mixed with grape fruit. The smoke has a strange vanilla/mint feel/taste.
> 
> Easily one of my favorite flowers to date.
> 
> ...


You notice Anything similar @GrayeVOx ?0


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2016)

hillbill said:


> In a former life I hunted intensely and did quite well and killed a lot of animals until it struck me that I was ending their existence for my own desires.


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3801411


Savage fucked how all Disney movies have to start out with tragedy like what the fuck. It's for the children


----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2016)

Was wanting to share dreadbread afgooey startrain from stray. 
For anyone thinking of grabbin dreadbread
Smells are extremely fruity n sharp


----------



## hillbill (Oct 10, 2016)

Been fishing and selling tackle and stuff forever and bass only catch and release for years. Now I fish for all kinds and kill some to eat. I can see a major resivour from the window!

This other hobby of mine is distracting though.been using LEDs and cobs for several years and what cobs are doing to grow lights is what graphite did to fiberglass rods.


----------



## GrayeVOx (Oct 10, 2016)

Jp- I agree I love the flowers and rosin she made. Growing she smelled like kush and berries. In the jar she was more on the fruity side, I think your right with the grapefruit blueberry combo with kush undertones. The high was floaty numbing and pretty long lasting. Hoping my clone pulls through or I'll be picking up a couple more packs.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Been fishing and selling tackle and stuff forever and bass only catch and release for years. Now I fish for all kinds and kill some to eat. I can see a major resivour from the window!
> 
> This other hobby of mine is distracting though.been using LEDs and cobs for several years and what cobs are doing to grow lights is what graphite did to fiberglass rods.


The g loomis of lighting!
I can't wait for mine.
I'm like u hillbill, love bass fishn but I moved to co, n the fishing here is not as glamorous.


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 10, 2016)

doniawon said:


> The g loomis of lighting!
> I can't wait for mine.
> I'm like u hillbill, love bass fishn but I moved to co, n the fishing here is not as glamorous.


Yeah up north in wyo the miracle mile is where I go for some amazing trout fishing.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 10, 2016)

Musky pike bass and walleye is life. Growing too


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Musky pike bass and walleye is life. Growing too
> View attachment 3801498


Sounds like my life in the northland.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 10, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Been fishing and selling tackle and stuff forever and bass only catch and release for years. Now I fish for all kinds and kill some to eat. I can see a major resivour from the window!
> 
> This other hobby of mine is distracting though.been using LEDs and cobs for several years and what cobs are doing to grow lights is what graphite did to fiberglass rods.


TRUTH!!! Cods are a game changer...


----------



## hillbill (Oct 10, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> TRUTH!!! Cods are a game changer...


Love those cods! Been a51 and now cobs for a couple years and love it! No HID at all.

Only have a few Bodhi that I raised but I had no idea. Can't argue with the results across so many strains. Bodhi will always have a spot in my little garden.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 10, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I'm loving the g13hp dad
> 
> Thinking about popping another cross with it the next round with some of my bbhp x mt chucks


Thanks for the info. Have a pack I wanna pop. And I agree the g13 dad ROCKS.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 10, 2016)

I am gonna order something with Wookie 15 daddy after running Space Monkey!


----------



## 0letdown (Oct 10, 2016)

*Hey guys/gals, finally getting an picture update for ya. 

Below are the seven Spirit Hashplant(Ghost OG x 88g13/HP) clones that I took off the mother about a month ago. About a few more weeks and I will be throwing these into flower. Below is the mother and single female out of the three seeds that @limonene generously gave me. The five plants on the left are Wolf Pack and the five on the right are Black Raspberry. These will all be thrown into flower in a few weeks along with the Spirit HP's.
So things are going to start getting interesting here real soon, I'll make sure to keep you guys updated along the way. Hope everyone's Bodhi's are thriving!
 *


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 10, 2016)

@Bob Zmuda @COGrown anubody else who may have ran these, opinions on wat to pop...(yea i kno all of them )


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 10, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> @Bob Zmuda @COGrown anubody else who may have ran these, opinions on wat to pop...(yea i kno all of them )View attachment 3801776


shit....... I'd go wolf pack if I had to choose one.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 10, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> shit....... I'd go wolf pack if I had to choose one.


Did she finish fruity


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 10, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Did she finish fruity


Yes. But dried/cured with a diesel/sour earth thing also. I'd call it sour mango and the taste is heavy/coats the mouth tongue/throat.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 10, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yes. But dried/cured with a diesel/sour earth thing also. I'd call it sour mango and the taste is heavy/coats the mouth tongue/throat.


 Throat coater eh.... awesome. Hod that nl6x appy go


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 10, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Throat coater eh.... awesome. Hod that nl6x appy go


It's nice. Soft fruity/floral/peach thing going on. Really nice balanced high. Very classic tasting/feeling.

I definitely like it but I keep going back to the wolf pack jar so far. (still trimming many of the strains)

The kalifornia is absolutely awesome. Very OG.

But that wolf pack is just killer.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2016)

Got a big pura vida tree in the works


----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2016)

' Wookie' growers, does this look like wookie?


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 11, 2016)

doniawon said:


> 'View attachment 3801875 Wookie' growers, does this look like wookie?


Mayb. U should prolly have some floral and sweet notes, could b an appy leaning wookie. Who knows, could jusy as easy b white cookies


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 11, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> My eight Black Raspberry going strong, first few sets of leaves were crinkly as all get out but have smoothed out as they have grown.
> View attachment 3801139


What your female to male ratio on that blkraspberry ??


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 11, 2016)

doniawon said:


> 'View attachment 3801875 Wookie' growers, does this look like wookie?


I had a wookie leaning black raz. To me the fans resemble jagged daggers. But if that plant smells undeniably like grapefruit/lavender and FUNKY i would bet its wookie. Heres my br wookie leaner 

Br3 clone

Br3 seed


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 11, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I had a wookie leaning black raz. To me the fans resemble jagged daggers. But if that plant smells undeniably like grapefruit/lavender and FUNKY i would bet its wookie. Heres my br wookie leaner
> 
> Br3 cloneView attachment 3802110
> 
> Br3 seedView attachment 3802112


Quite the difference there. Both look awesome


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Oct 11, 2016)

My 4 sshxwookie tester phenos are lavender-esque


----------



## doniawon (Oct 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Mayb. U should prolly have some floral and sweet notes, could b an appy leaning wookie. Who knows, could jusy as easy b white cookies


Im seeing cookies all day the premature dead calyx, but the cola structures are slightly longer. 
Still needs time to tell , but had I not talked with u I'd b clueless. Only knew of lavender wookie n not white cookie wookie.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 11, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I had a wookie leaning black raz. To me the fans resemble jagged daggers. But if that plant smells undeniably like grapefruit/lavender and FUNKY i would bet its wookie. Heres my br wookie leaner
> 
> Br3 cloneView attachment 3802110I can't see again
> 
> Br3 seedView attachment 3802112


I can't see, again
Thanks for the info guys


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 11, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> What your female to male ratio on that blkraspberry ??


They are still teens but I'll post up when I know...


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 11, 2016)

@doniawon which wookie cross are you running? From what I've read it seems the wookie puts it's stamp on most crosses. As I'm not a big fan of lavender the only one I've picked up so far is Oroblanco. Hoping the bman starts to roll out some SSDD crosses soon. Not like I need any more seeds, I'm so far behind as it is lol.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 11, 2016)

Blue hashplant


----------



## durbanblue (Oct 11, 2016)

Very nice Doniawon.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 11, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Im seeing cookies all day the premature dead calyx, but the cola structures are slightly longer.
> Still needs time to tell , but had I not talked with u I'd b clueless. Only knew of lavender wookie n not white cookie wookie.


I believe cannarado make the white x gsc. But ive seen that cross around for sure.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 11, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @doniawon which wookie cross are you running? From what I've read it seems the wookie puts it's stamp on most crosses. As I'm not a big fan of lavender the only one I've picked up so far is Oroblanco. Hoping the bman starts to roll out some SSDD crosses soon. Not like I need any more seeds, I'm so far behind as it is lol.


Space monkey gg4 x wook 15
Wook 41 x ssdd
Wookie?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 11, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Space monkey gg4 x wook 15
> Wook 41 x ssdd
> Wookie?


Did you pop the wook 41 already? I was tempted myself....


----------



## doniawon (Oct 11, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Did you pop the wook 41 already? I was tempted myself....


I do.
And I wonder what the stretch is gonna b like. Might put one in next week.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 11, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I do.
> And I wonder what the stretch is gonna b like. Might put one in next week.


The wookie crosses ive run havent stretched much. Mayb 2x most amd i did hear of some mutant stretch phenos. 
The wookie 41 is the big fusion female


----------



## doniawon (Oct 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> The wookie crosses ive run havent stretched much. Mayb 2x most amd i did hear of some mutant stretch phenos.
> The wookie 41 is the big fusion female


As always thanks for the great info jd.

If anyones got pura vida going it gets big and fast!


----------



## Nu-Be (Oct 11, 2016)

My last Cobra Lips #2 got harvested tonight @ day 65F. The acetone funk came back at the finish! 



Even though the swelling was done on the colas, the lower nugs turned into solid golfballs in the last 2-3 weeks.



It's the friggun abominable snowman up there!



Gonna be a solid yield, too. Not bad for starting at 17" tall going into flowering.



Good solid natural fade should mean a smooth toke. Smoke report after they spend a few weeks in jars.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 11, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> My last Cobra Lips #2 got harvested tonight @ day 65F. The acetone funk came back at the finish!
> 
> View attachment 3802695
> 
> ...


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 12, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3802720


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 12, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I do.
> And I wonder what the stretch is gonna b like. Might put one in next week.


￼￼￼￼￼ im so ready to see this! Been dyin to pop mine since i love the two cuts of (ssdd×wookie15) i got from jdgrren. Theyre like top3 in my harem, no lie, no lie, no liiieeeiiiiieeeiii


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 12, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> My last Cobra Lips #2 got harvested tonight @ day 65F. The acetone funk came back at the finish!
> 
> View attachment 3802695
> 
> ...


Alright! Thats it! Youve done it, nube. Youve succeeded in making me wanna pop my cobra lips! Lol! Very nice job, friend!

Between your cobra and @bobzmuda wolf pack, i predict some stoney days ahead!! Wheeeeeee!


Fastslappy said:


> What your female to male ratio on that blkraspberry ??


I get 3:1 males no matter what... for black ras or any of the 20 packs ive gone thru in the past year. No clue why but its 3-4 females depending on whether there 11 or 12 seeds in the pack. Not complaining, ill pay 65$ for 1 female. All u need is that 1 special girl


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 12, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Blue hashplantView attachment 3802202View attachment 3802203


 I feel like that bbhp has great commercial potential, as a production plant. Was it you doniawon that got a quick finisher outta that bbhp pack?

I got one that was done in 7. Coulda been taken in the 6th week. Quickest ive ever witnessed.

Man i miss that bbhp. I learned a valuable lesson w that pack. It was- always take clones whether u expect them to be good or not. And dnt just throw somethin in flower because u dnt wanna wait. Lol live and learn i guess. At least it was a replaceable pack tho instead of an appy x or somethin.


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 12, 2016)

K one more comment and im gone! Sry coffee+ssdd= one talkative @apbx720.

I just wanted to re-itterate how fire this gg4×ssdd#1 pheno is. Its got this aroma/flavor that is so unique and delicious that its so hard for me to describe without making it sound gross lol. Its like the most delicious dryer sheet youve ever tasted! Haha see i told u lol!

Not just the flavor, the texture. Sooo smooth and thick smoke. I mean thick! Its so thick, it feels like u take a small puff then blow out a huge cloud, with no lung burn or tingle at all. And the flavor just coates everything. U can even taste the flavor in the 2nd hand smoke lol.

Its also very loud. Decievingly loud. Such a soft smell, but loud at the same time. Strange. This smell/flavor has captivated my mind. I spent 2 days away from the jar and all i could do was thing abt the flavor when i was away. Note the bud has only been curing a week! No musty plant smell or anything, just lovely soft sweet dryer sheet lol.

@JDGreen did u get a cut w this smell? Cant remember what u said. I wish i knew how much this cut shows up from a pack. Because if it shows up in every pack, then id recommend this shit for everyone and their respective moms.


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 12, 2016)

Gg4×ssdd#1


----------



## COGrown (Oct 12, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Gg4×ssdd#1View attachment 3803020


We're these testers? The only SSDD cross I'd seen for sale yet was the sunshine 4. Definitely can see a lot of both parents in there. Those two lower buds look spot on SSDD and then those stubby dreds on the head bud are very gg4. Pics/statements like these are why I plan to keep the glue and use it as a mother frequently.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 12, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> K one more comment and im gone! Sry coffee+ssdd= one talkative @apbx720.
> 
> I just wanted to re-itterate how fire this gg4×ssdd#1 pheno is. Its got this aroma/flavor that is so unique and delicious that its so hard for me to describe without making it sound gross lol. Its like the most delicious dryer sheet youve ever tasted! Haha see i told u lol!
> 
> ...


Ya. I feel yea. The smell is strange and i think comes from the gg4. Its like the perfume part of a dryer sheet but kinda subtle sweet. Idk its delicious lol sounds terrible lol but its not. My blueberry-er one has that smell and im rerunning her, snells even more loud and amazing. Both do. The other has that classic bubba kush smell for those who kno that, plus that wierd smell ur talking abt. I kno im gunna love it, cuz i fucked up the last batch and it got nute lockout mid flower and i couldnt fix her in time.but still the smoke isnt too bad. Given the circumstances it shoulda been trash imo lol but its smokable just lacked terps and yield.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 12, 2016)

COGrown said:


> We're these testers? The only SSDD cross I'd seen for sale yet was the sunshine 4. Definitely can see a lot of both parents in there. Those two lower buds look spot on SSDD and then those stubby dreds on the head bud are very gg4. Pics/statements like these are why I plan to keep the glue and use it as a mother frequently.


Ya testers, and orange ssdd has popped its head around...and the wookie 41 x ssdd freebie


----------



## COGrown (Oct 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Ya testers, and orange ssdd has popped its head around...and the wookie 41 x ssdd freebie


Oh, I got the wookie 41 freebie. I am around 100% sure that the next male I use from B's stock is going to be either Sunshine 4 or the wookie x SSDD. My affection for SSDD is very strong, and my snow wookies were the terpiest Snow Lotus cross I've run, so I have pretty high hopes for that one. I'd like to f2 both of them.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Oct 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Ya testers, and orange ssdd has popped its head around...and the wookie 41 x ssdd freebie[/QUOT


Is this different than the Orange Sunshine ?


----------



## limonene (Oct 12, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> My last Cobra Lips #2 got harvested tonight @ day 65F. The acetone funk came back at the finish!
> 
> View attachment 3802695
> 
> ...


Say it loud,
I'm frosty and I'm proud
Say it loud,
I'm frosty and I'm proud, one more time
Say it loud,
I'm frosty and I'm proud, huh

Lyrics courtesy of james brown, remix performed by myself.


----------



## limonene (Oct 12, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I feel like that bbhp has great commercial potential, as a production plant. Was it you doniawon that got a quick finisher outta that bbhp pack?
> 
> I got one that was done in 7. Coulda been taken in the 6th week. Quickest ive ever witnessed.
> 
> Man i miss that bbhp. I learned a valuable lesson w that pack. It was- always take clones whether u expect them to be good or not. And dnt just throw somethin in flower because u dnt wanna wait. Lol live and learn i guess. At least it was a replaceable pack tho instead of an appy x or somethin.


The pheno i deemed as a keeper could be taken at 8 but was so much sweeter at 9. The trichs would just fall off like dandruff


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 12, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Oh, I got the wookie 41 freebie. I am around 100% sure that the next male I use from B's stock is going to be either Sunshine 4 or the wookie x SSDD. My affection for SSDD is very strong, and my snow wookies were the terpiest Snow Lotus cross I've run, so I have pretty high hopes for that one. I'd like to f2 both of them.


I recently started SunShine4 and Wookie 41x SSDD. I have 3 SSDD about 3/4 weeks into flower. I am hurting to try some SSDD!!! I am getting a wicked smell from my SSDD and it is not soft like dryer sheets either, but it is still early. It seems to be more of a Chem or a fruit smelling marker? Hard to describe... I bet that it will go well with my new Black Raz, lol. Strains that smell like a marker, its a nice change from earthy OG's!


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 12, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Is this different than the Orange Sunshine ?


No. I just short handed that. Orange sunshine and orange ssdd(sunshine daydream) one in the same.


Got me a girl of that goin in veg right now. Few weeks out from bud though


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 12, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I recently started SunShine4 and Wookie 41x SSDD. I have 3 SSDD about 3/4 weeks into flower. I am hurting to try some SSDD!!! I am getting a wicked smell from my SSDD and it is not soft like dryer sheets either, but it is still early. It seems to be more of a Chem or a fruit smelling marker? Hard to describe... I bet that it will go well with my new Black Raz, lol. Strains that smell like a marker, its a nice change from earthy OG's!


@apbx720 is abt tonmake that black raz x ssdd i believe


----------



## doniawon (Oct 12, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I feel like that bbhp has great commercial potential, as a production plant. Was it you doniawon that got a quick finisher outta that bbhp pack?
> 
> I got one that was done in 7. Coulda been taken in the 6th week. Quickest ive ever witnessed.
> 
> Man i miss that bbhp. I learned a valuable lesson w that pack. It was- always take clones whether u expect them to be good or not. And dnt just throw somethin in flower because u dnt wanna wait. Lol live and learn i guess. At least it was a replaceable pack tho instead of an appy x or somethin.


Yes, twas me with the quick finisher. Its a production cut all the way, typical bd traits. 
Soaring daytime smoke great with coffee after that shitty alarm clock. But.. there are some very potent phenos, I had a nicen n lost it.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 12, 2016)

[QOUTE]"apbx720, post: 13037769, member: 373720"]Gg4×ssdd#1View attachment 3803020[/QUOTE]
Thats a wall sticker. 
I have two gg4 cuts both are from rep sources (afganking and a co owner of dank by pank) and a pack of ssdd running msybe I can make some beans before bman releases it!! ..
Man I'm getting a male tent.
Rant over

Killer job ap


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 12, 2016)

Goji girls @37 days past flip

  

Close up on my quick finishing girl. She looks like she might be ready around 42 days past flip


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 12, 2016)

doniawon said:


> [QOUTE]"apbx720, post: 13037769, member: 373720"]Gg4×ssdd#1View attachment 3803020


Thats a wall sticker.
I have two gg4 cuts both are from rep sources (afganking and a co owner of dank by pank) and a pack of ssdd running msybe I can make some beans before bman releases it!! ..
Man I'm getting a male tent.
Rant over

Killer job ap[/QUOTE]
Do iit


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> @apbx720 is abt tonmake that black raz x ssdd i believe


Yep got a finished black ras knocked up w ssdd just waiting to be harvested. Ill be popping a handful of those in a week or so id say.

@COGrown yes the gg4×ssdd were testers. And i share your affinity w ssdd. Ive got quite a few ssdd cuts and crosses that i run. This one is the most unique and different, altho it looks identical to my wizard hat ssdd cut ( not official just a nickname). I feel like it hasnt reached its highest potential of potency being that its uncured.

And also guys dnt forget barefoot dr is a released ssdd x. I cant wait to see what comes of this male. Ill be in line to purchase his offspring, no doubt.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 12, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Yep got a finished black ras knocked up w ssdd just waiting to be harvested. Ill be popping a handful of those in a week or so id say.
> 
> @COGrown yes the gg4×ssdd were testers. And i share your affinity w ssdd. Ive got quite a few ssdd cuts and crosses that i run. This one is the most unique and different, altho it looks identical to my wizard hat ssdd cut ( not official just a nickname). I feel like it hasnt reached its highest potential of potency being that its uncured.
> 
> And also guys dnt forget barefoot dr is a released ssdd x. I cant wait to see what comes of this male. Ill be in line to purchase his offspring, no doubt.


Ive been dying to pop my barefoot Dr


----------



## doniawon (Oct 12, 2016)

Kickin it with gardengnome today!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 12, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Ive been dying to pop my barefoot Dr


My uncle from out east stopped by, two days ago for a surprise visit.
Hes gonna pop them beans n test the flowers. 
Bodhi sent them free. He was so grateful!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 12, 2016)

I still have a pack. We can share


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 12, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Kickin it with gardengnome today!


Wish I could stay in CO longer, much weed to smoke.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 12, 2016)

A


Jp.the.pope said:


> I still have a pack. We can share


That is very kind Jp  
We need find out what's in that mss too!!


MojoRizing said:


> Goji girls @37 days past flip
> 
> View attachment 3803323 View attachment 3803324
> 
> ...


Did u get clones


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 12, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Did u get clones


I already had some rooted clones of these gals going. Getting ready to take some cuttings off my SSDD that are getting ready to go into flowering so I will get a chance to apply some of the advice you gave me. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 12, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> I already had some rooted clones of these gals going. Getting ready to take some cuttings off my SSDD that are getting ready to go into flowering so I will get a chance to apply some of the advice you gave me. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


U r sure lucky to have that fast gogi.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 12, 2016)

doniawon said:


> U r sure lucky to have that fast gogi.


I got a ssdd that finishes in 56days flat. Just left her with @apbx720 and weel see hoe long she goes for her


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 12, 2016)

doniawon said:


> U r sure lucky to have that fast gogi.


I'm hoping she is a keeper. She is looking like pure velvet so much so that I am expecting to see dogs playing poker painted on her everytime I open the tent


----------



## doniawon (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm having issues w the quote feature, 
Mojo ..it could happen? Lol

Jd, I got gogi pollen from gnome!
Ill keep an ssdd male fo'sho. U guyz are killn it with the bodhi down there.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 12, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I got a ssdd that finishes in 56days flat. Just left her with @apbx720 and weel see hoe long she goes for her


Thought apbx was a dude this whole time, oops.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 12, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Thought apbx was a dude this whole time, oops.


Me too lol, even with the indigo thing...


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 12, 2016)

Women grow dank. Top shelf. Obviously lol


----------



## doniawon (Oct 12, 2016)

is the cardenGnome83 said:


> Women grow dank. Top shelf. Obviously lol


If this is the case she murders my shit


----------



## doniawon (Oct 12, 2016)

Pics.
Wookie in front all jabbas stash n back jabbas stash plants


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 13, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Thought apbx was a dude this whole time, oops.


I used to be a girl, but then i hermed from environmental causes... lol jk im totally a dude


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 13, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I used to be a girl, but then i hermed from environmental causes... lol jk im totally a dude


Always appeared so from here....


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 13, 2016)

Lol


----------



## doniawon (Oct 13, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I used to be a girl, but then i hermed from environmental causes... lol jk im totally a dude


I thought u may b sporting a hangdown, but hey u never know...lol


----------



## twistedinfinity (Oct 13, 2016)

doniawon said:


> [QOUTE]"apbx720, post: 13037769, member: 373720"]Gg4×ssdd#1View attachment 3803020


Thats a wall sticker.
I have two gg4 cuts both are from rep sources (afganking and a co owner of dank by pank) and a pack of ssdd running msybe I can make some beans before bman releases it!! ..
Man I'm getting a male tent.
Rant over

Killer job ap[/QUOTE]

Haha I am in the same boat. Except I want to make the GG4 x Apollo 11 and actually just ordered another tent for males only so I can finally make some seeds of my own!! Should be here today actually! Have 4 Apollo 11 Males and a Space Monkey male that I am looking at now.


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 13, 2016)

The nicest looking purple wookie structure is tight at 13 days in all I can pin for nose is bath and body works.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 13, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Thought apbx was a dude this whole time, oops.


Yea that was my bad apbx is not a girl. Unless he actually did herm from stress..pfffff thats funny af


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 13, 2016)

Soulmate


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 13, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Soulmate
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804307


Sweet! I'm not sure what happened but only 6/10 confirmed plants for me on the Soulmate. I also have 1/2 orange sunshine and 3/6 black lime reserve X dank Sinatra.
Shit is hard when you don't live with your plants anymore... That looks so damn fire!


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 14, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Sweet! I'm not sure what happened but only 6/10 confirmed plants for me on the Soulmate. I also have 1/2 orange sunshine and 3/6 black lime reserve X dank Sinatra.
> Shit is hard when you don't live with your plants anymore... That looks so damn fire!


Awesome set, bad news on the germs though. It happens. Cant wait to see those testers u dropped to shoe...if i can.manage to get my hands on it in time, shits hectic sometimes lol


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 14, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Sweet! I'm not sure what happened but only 6/10 confirmed plants for me on the Soulmate. I also have 1/2 orange sunshine and 3/6 black lime reserve X dank Sinatra.
> Shit is hard when you don't live with your plants anymore... That looks so damn fire!



Oh man sorry about your germ rates but you're going have some nice plants. I had a good female to male ratio with Soulmate, 7/10 females. Really happy with all seven females, tough to pick a keeper. You're going to love the high, it's potent as all hell. Excited to see what the ganja gods bring you bro!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 14, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Awesome set, bad news on the germs though. It happens. Cant wait to see those testers u dropped to shoe...if i can.manage to get my hands on it in time, shits hectic sometimes lol


I sent in over a hundred packs... If you don't get your hands on some, shoot the DM brother. I got you..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 14, 2016)

Gotta get these to the spot today....


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 14, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I sent in over a hundred packs... If you don't get your hands on some, shoot the DM brother. I got you..


Very nice brother. Thanks. I made an order like 3-4 days before i think, and had a mishap with the address so im waiting to have it resolved, pretty sure i didnt get in on that order. But thanks regardless. Sick cross imo, ill prolly get in there but if not ill let u kno


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 14, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I sent in over a hundred packs... If you don't get your hands on some, shoot the DM brother. I got you..


U sent shoe ssh x dank sinatra right? Not blr x dank sinatra


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 14, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> U sent shoe ssh x dank sinatra right? Not blr x dank sinatra


Yeah, the black lime wasnt happy forever after the ride across the country and by the time the pollen was flying she was a tiny clone just thrown into the mix to get something... I ended up with about 30 plump and massive beans from her. Straight key lime peels and petroleum, dense as fuck, massive nugs, and a chill creative high. Once I hunt through these all I'll hit the females I've saved with the remaining pollen from dad and a couple f2 male selections as well.. going to be a fun couple years, but patience is a virtue I was blessed with.. haha.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 14, 2016)

Once shoe runs out of those ill send in the goji og X Dank Sinatra... the mom was a really nice frosted strawberry pheno that was a bit floppy for my tastes, but fire as fuck nonetheless. Strawberry Jam with a nice bit of that nepali funk on the back end.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 14, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Yeah, the black lime wasnt happy forever after the ride across the country and by the time the pollen was flying she was a tiny clone just thrown into the mix to get something... I ended up with about 30 plump and massive beans from her. Straight key lime peels and petroleum, dense as fuck, massive nugs, and a chill creative high. Once I hunt through these all I'll hit the females I've saved with the remaining pollen from dad and a couple f2 male selections as well.. going to be a fun couple years, but patience is a virtue I was blessed with.. haha.


That lime sounds delicious


----------



## doniawon (Oct 14, 2016)

Strawberry milk x ssdd all popped now in cups!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 14, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Once shoe runs out of those ill send in the goji og X Dank Sinatra... the mom was a really nice frosted strawberry pheno that was a bit floppy for my tastes, but fire as fuck nonetheless. Strawberry Jam with a nice bit of that nepali funk on the back end.


Sounds so much like my goji. I didn't get s-1s like I'd hoped out back this year, but instead a few dozen that were hit with agent orange pollen. Making beans is pretty cool, I'm finding out. I've got some un sexed reg plants close to cloning, and will be looking for at least one male out of shave ice, nightmare og x stardawg, and purple animal kush to pollinate some goji clones taken yesterday. Ultimately, I could be the Howard Johnson of beans - 31 flavors of goji. [ j/k ]

It's really cool what you're doing w/ your beans, Al. That upcoming dank goji.....


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 14, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Sounds so much like my goji. I didn't get s-1s like I'd hoped out back this year, but instead a few dozen that were hit with agent orange pollen. Making beans is pretty cool, I'm finding out. I've got some un sexed reg plants close to cloning, and will be looking for at least one male out of shave ice, nightmare og x stardawg, and purple animal kush to pollinate some goji clones taken yesterday. Ultimately, I could be the Howard Johnson of beans - 31 flavors of goji. [ j/k ]
> 
> It's really cool what you're doing w/ your beans, Al. That upcoming dank goji.....


Thanks brother! I'm going to try and keep it rolling as far as I can... That Dank Goji is going to be killer my man... The beans even look magical and mean!


----------



## Nu-Be (Oct 14, 2016)

The next round of flowering is on tap with 2x Barefoot Dr. in the back @ day 10F. Up front are 2x GG4xLBL from dragboatjeffy's Bad Dog Genetics over at GLG.

 

Both crosses are going nuts, looking fantastic - will have to lollipop soon. 

The Barefoot Doctors smell of very berry cotton candy, and are branchy and viney but thicker-stemmed. They're gonna cola out better I think. 

The GG4xLBL are more stout and bushy with very woody stems, except for the new growth which is all stretch OG. I'm glad for the COBs keeping things tight.


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 14, 2016)

'Soulmate' #pinesoul # wookie


----------



## doniawon (Oct 14, 2016)

How many known phenos are in gogi og


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 14, 2016)

doniawon said:


> How many known phenos are in gogi og


I found this a while ago.
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Goji_OG/Bodhi_Seeds/
Lists 4 or 5 phenos, I think there are more.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 14, 2016)

I have the strawberry for sure, pinesol for sure, not sure if the big one is thunder egg or what, and may have the purple one, as it grows half as fast the others.
4 distinct phenos from 6 girls. Still have a few to run...


----------



## CoralMafia (Oct 14, 2016)

Well my last run was awesome, got just over 4.5 units out of my 8x8. Heres a few shots of some finished product.
Mothers Milk
   
And of course some shots of some Mothers Milk concentrate,

And i thought i had some Solo Stash left but looks like someones been dipping in to the cookie jar so this is the only nug left i could find.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 14, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> Well my last run was awesome, got just over 4.5 units out of my 8x8. Heres a few shots of some finished product.
> Mothers Milk
> View attachment 3805173 View attachment 3805174 View attachment 3805175
> And of course some shots of some Mothers Milk concentrate,
> ...


Mothers milk looks tasty  what's the smell on her


----------



## blackforest (Oct 14, 2016)

The Fuzz

Couple weeks left on this seed mom. I have 5 of her clones in my rdwc system, flipped those a few days ago. Nice plant, smells good and nice buds for her conditions. (I moved her to the veg tent for some pics)
Although I'm afraid the rdwc system is going to get out of control. They are big.


----------



## CoralMafia (Oct 14, 2016)

Tbh I don't have the greatest nose but I would say its kinda musky but sweet, if that makes sense. Like condensed milk, definitely not a super loud smell but tastes beautiful. Nice flavor kinda sourish to me with a smoke that will coat your mouth. The high is rather intense, had some say it was to strong! I like it though it gives me that pressure behind the eyes feeling and super relaxing. Great for pain as well, I have a fused l5,s1 and it numbs it well. I love this strain I give it a 10/10!


----------



## CoralMafia (Oct 14, 2016)

Another batch in the vacuum chamber,


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 14, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> The next round of flowering is on tap with 2x Barefoot Dr. in the back @ day 10F. Up front are 2x GG4xLBL from dragboatjeffy's Bad Dog Genetics over at GLG.
> 
> View attachment 3805125
> 
> ...


i have i think 7 more seeds of the BFD i plan to pop but good medicine from that strain.. wish ihad a terp profile on this sample too because cannabinoids only doesnt tell the full picture


----------



## COGrown (Oct 15, 2016)

doniawon said:


> How many known phenos are in gogi og





GardenGnome83 said:


> I have the strawberry for sure, pinesol for sure, not sure if the big one is thunder egg or what, and may have the purple one, as it grows half as fast the others.
> 4 distinct phenos from 6 girls. Still have a few to run...





GardenGnome83 said:


> I found this a while ago.
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Goji_OG/Bodhi_Seeds/
> Lists 4 or 5 phenos, I think there are more.


Most of those clones were found in a run of Goji F2s. But that means similar expressions are in the f1 somewhere. In my experience Bodhi's description of two main phenos in the f1s is pretty accurate. Smaller ultra-frosty strawberry plants and bigger ones with more og character but better structure.

There are always outliers, my keeper from 16 seeds was a cherry-pine-fuel viney plant with insanely frosty OG buds.

Later I ran the queen mother cut that B selected, it was very similar in growth and looks to mine but with a completely different nose and flavor. I genuinely can't describe it. Intoxicatingly intense but utterly unique.

Common traits in the Goji f1 for me were red berry, pine, fuel, and sweet flavors; red and purple coloring, tight buds, frost that comes on like a blizzard 2-3 weeks before harvest, and sensitivity to Nitrogen in early flowering.


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 15, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I sent in over a hundred packs... If you don't get your hands on some, shoot the DM brother. I got you..


Just ordered from shoe. terpenado, angelica, brucebanner×apollo. He said he was gonna throw me some of your ssh×ds! Which is cool because i got my first round of dank sinatra going into flower soon! Good lookin out bro! Ill def give em a run!


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 15, 2016)

Dank Sinatra - LA Affie pheno


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 15, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Just ordered from shoe. terpenado, angelica, brucebanner×apollo. He said he was gonna throw me some of your ssh×ds! Which is cool because i got my first round of dank sinatra going into flower soon! Good lookin out bro! Ill def give em a run!


What is this terpenado you speak of?


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 15, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Just ordered from shoe. terpenado, angelica, brucebanner×apollo. He said he was gonna throw me some of your ssh×ds! Which is cool because i got my first round of dank sinatra going into flower soon! Good lookin out bro! Ill def give em a run!


Bruce Banner x Apollo? Tell me more! Is that a Bodhi freebie? I thought he wasn't working with any more bros Grimm stuff since they're back in business...


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 15, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> What is this terpenado you speak of?





ShyGuru said:


> Bruce Banner x Apollo? Tell me more! Is that a Bodhi freebie? I thought he wasn't working with any more bros Grimm stuff since they're back in business...


Terpenado=(strawberry milk × wookie15)

Bruce banner3×apollo11 was a freebie at some point, not sure when, must have been before my bodhi days. Shoe gave it to me bcuz i asked him if he had it. He found one pack left in his stash and gave it to me for free! Why? Because hes big shoe, and generosity is his specialty!!

Thx again @Sour Sole you are a kind soul indeed!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 15, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Dank Sinatra - LA Affie pheno
> 
> View attachment 3805402


Let's get the nose on that girl!! Dang fine job!! Looks a lot like the mom I used for the f2's..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 15, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Terpenado=(strawberry milk × wookie15)
> 
> Bruce banner3×apollo11 was a freebie at some point, not sure when, must have been before my bodhi days. Shoe gave it to me bcuz i asked him if he had it. He found one pack left in his stash and gave it to me for free! Why? Because hes big shoe, and generosity is his specialty!!
> 
> Thx again @Sour Sole you are a kind soul indeed!


I appreciate the vibes brother! I sincerely hope they are enjoyed!!

P.s. Shoe is one of the truest people left in this world, and I'm grateful to call him my friend.


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 15, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Let's get the nose on that girl!! Dang fine job!! Looks a lot like the mom I used for the f2's..


Yeah, I think your right about the looks. They must be the same pheno. Here's a pic a couple weeks prior to harvest. It was the only light green pheno I had out of six girls, the others were all very dark green and several turned purple. I kept this one. Sweet kush aromas. Excited to see the grow reports come out on your DS crosses, Al. You deserve a lot of credit for making those crosses and getting them out IMO...


----------



## jwreck (Oct 15, 2016)

Final report on the ssdd -
4 plants 4 phenos 3 similar all outstanding
4 plants in a M2 in 3g fabric pots
400w total cob led
Total dried, trimmed and jarred weight - 423g
Pheno 4,3,2 were pretty similar in taste and smell.
4 was the loudest smells like garlic and pine, stayed green throughout, biggest buds.
3 was the most colorful and had a slight sour d taste on the exhale, skinny spear shaped buds. Red leafs.
2 smells just like 4 but finished 1 week earlier than the others and didnt stretch much.
Now to number 1
Amazing, highest yielder,super frosty light green buds with some pink hues here and there, smells like lucky charms but taste dank. Got tempted to eat some of it, it looked so good and it taste just like bazooka joe, absolutely love 3 of the 4, number (3) being my least favorite but still the best bud i have grown. Should have jumped on the bodhi wagon long time ago


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 15, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Just ordered from shoe. terpenado, angelica, brucebanner×apollo. He said he was gonna throw me some of your ssh×ds! Which is cool because i got my first round of dank sinatra going into flower soon! Good lookin out bro! Ill def give em a run!


U. U just the best man...but seriously u buying all these seeds bro.....imma have to get some shit to trade now.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 15, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Yeah, I think your right about the looks. They must be the same pheno. Here's a pic a couple weeks prior to harvest. It was the only light green pheno I had out of six girls, the others were all very dark green and several turned purple. I kept this one. Sweet kush aromas. Excited to see the grow reports come out on your DS crosses, Al. You deserve a lot of credit for making those crosses and getting them out IMO...
> 
> View attachment 3805536


Beautiful! Great info too, I plan on working with the DS line for the next few years ago I appreciate that stuff. And thanks for the kind words brother, I'm just trying to pay it forward in the best way I know how.


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 15, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Beautiful! Great info too, I plan on working with the DS line for the next few years ago I appreciate that stuff. And thanks for the kind words brother, I'm just trying to pay it forward in the best way I know how.


Awesome stuff brother... your doing some amazing work!

I'm excited for you to flower out those Soulmate you have in veg bro!! She's sexy as hell and just blows almost everything else I have grown away. I can not say enough good things about her. Deadly potent, outrageous terps and that high.... OMG! 

Tough choice picking a keeper? And 7/10 females, no intersex traits, produced good weight, high calyx to leave ratio, throws out some unique colors, bag appeal, sexy ass terps and again, I can't say enough about the high! 

Probably the best pack of beans I've popped to date!! Can't wait to see what you do with her!

This pheno didn't make the cut.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 15, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Dank Sinatra - LA Affie pheno
> 
> View attachment 3805402


I snagged a pak , thanx @Crab Pot
Crab pot
most all phenos are keepers ? but look for this phenom LA Affie what she look like young ?
stoked to run this


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 15, 2016)

Wolf pack


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 16, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Awesome stuff brother... your doing some amazing work!
> 
> I'm excited for you to flower out those Soulmate you have in veg bro!! She's sexy as hell and just blows almost everything else I have grown away. I can not say enough good things about her. Deadly potent, outrageous terps and that high.... OMG!
> 
> ...


Hopefully these get released


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Hopefully these get released


I think that they already did brother.. Or are set to soon.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 16, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I think that they already did brother.. Or are set to soon.


That's good news  just gotta wait for it to drop at Great Lakes


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 16, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> I snagged a pak , thanx @Crab Pot
> Crab pot
> most all phenos are keepers ? but look for this phenom LA Affie what she look like young ?
> stoked to run this


Good times!

Where did you snag them from bro?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 16, 2016)

Never heard of this place but they have it if they're legit..
https://www.glcheckout.com/product/soul-mate-bodhi-seeds/


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 16, 2016)

I would surely assume that Shoe has it or can get it for you.... @Sour Sole @Crab Pot @hockeybry2


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 16, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Never heard of this place but they have it if they're legit..
> https://www.glcheckout.com/product/soul-mate-bodhi-seeds/


They're legit. Never saw em get dropped. Grr


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 16, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Good times!
> 
> Where did you snag them from bro?
> 
> ...





Al Yamoni said:


> Never heard of this place but they have it if they're legit..
> https://www.glcheckout.com/product/soul-mate-bodhi-seeds/


Already got blkraspberry last week fast shipping 
They had 2 left this morning of the ds


----------



## doniawon (Oct 16, 2016)

Bhpla affie x dread bread jabbas stashwookie


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 16, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I would surely assume that Shoe has it or can get it for you.... @Sour Sole @Crab Pot @hockeybry2


I know shoe (@Sour Sole) and Incanlama both had it a couple of weeks ago. I'll get a word to Bodhi to get it out.


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 16, 2016)

doniawon said:


> BhpView attachment 3806297la affie x dread bread View attachment 3806298jabbas stashView attachment 3806301wookieView attachment 3806304


Absolutely beautiful...

Good job man. I've got a few Jabba's in early veg. What are you getting for aromas on that LA Affie x Dreadbread? Wondering how it compares to Dank Sinatra.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 16, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> I know shoe (@Sour Sole) and Incanlama both had it a couple of weeks ago. I'll get a word to Bodhi to get it out.


And the ssdd x wookie 15


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> And the ssdd x wookie 15


I want that one


----------



## Nu-Be (Oct 16, 2016)

Cobra Lips #1 

 

Cobra Lips #2

 

Cobra Lips #3


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 16, 2016)

Very Nice


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> And the ssdd x wookie 15


This will not be released. At least as tested. I tested and the mom for this was lost. Or i woulda recommended release.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 16, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> This will not be released. At least as tested. I tested and the mom for this was lost. Or i woulda recommended release.


That's a bummer


----------



## doniawon (Oct 16, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Absolutely beautiful...
> 
> Good job man. I've got a few Jabba's in early veg. What are you getting for aromas on that LA Affie x Dreadbread? Wondering how it compares to Dank Sinatra.


I was gonna pm u n ask how long your affie pheno bloomed for?
I'm getting black licorice and fruit like juju candies. Buds are rock hard.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> That's a bummer


Alittle bit. Not my thing but she prolly woulda found some gpod homes. One at @apbx720 s place .


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 16, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I was gonna pm u n ask how long your affie pheno bloomed for?
> I'm getting black licorice and fruit like juju candies. Buds are rock hard.


I took her at 70 days on the seed run. 

Interesting... juju candies! Sounds and looks tasty!!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 16, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> I took her at 70 days on the seed run.
> 
> Interesting... juju candies! Sounds and looks tasty!!


Good news, means I got 3 weeks


----------



## Shmozz (Oct 16, 2016)

So I need to give a shout out to all you bodhi heads. I'm relatively new to growing, and after scouring the web for a long time I came across this forum back in February. What a friggin blessing! Got me some bodhi seeds and my very first seed I popped is already better than anything else I've ever grown. My first goji, but certainly not my last is outstanding!!! Sweet and subtle fruit smell, masked by an overwhelming dankness that gives my libido a little shock. 

This pic is from a few days ago, and haven't had the chance to take an updated one. But dang... She's turning into an amazing specimen. 
 

Now for the tough part. What bodhi do I get next? Goji and SSDD are in the vault, and I've been eyeing up some of those wookie crosses. Any suggestions?


----------



## elkamino (Oct 16, 2016)

Shmozz said:


> gives my libido a little shock.




Keeper!


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 16, 2016)

Shoe for the win might be the most generous guy in the business.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Shoe for the win might be the most generous guy in the business.


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 16, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


>


Man hearing that cross I was stoked. Thought I might have ordered too early to get it. Thanks man I'll post pics here sure is going to be a burner for sure. Thanks a lot for your generosity. Tons of blessing for you and yours.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 16, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Man hearing that cross I was stoked. Thought I might have ordered too early to get it. Thanks man I'll post pics here sure is going to be a burner for sure. Thanks a lot for your generosity. Tons of blessing for you and yours.


Hell yeah, I'm glad too. I hope you find something truly enjoyable, my blessings to you as well.


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 16, 2016)

Shmozz said:


> So I need to give a shout out to all you bodhi heads. I'm relatively new to growing, and after scouring the web for a long time I came across this forum back in February. What a friggin blessing! Got me some bodhi seeds and my very first seed I popped is already better than anything else I've ever grown. My first goji, but certainly not my last is outstanding!!! Sweet and subtle fruit smell, masked by an overwhelming dankness that gives my libido a little shock.
> 
> This pic is from a few days ago, and haven't had the chance to take an updated one. But dang... She's turning into an amazing specimen.
> View attachment 3806463
> ...


She is a beauty my friend. 

As for your next selection the prevailing recommendation would probably be to look for the Appalachia crosses in stock because the dad is lost and any remaining seeds are limited. Tricky part is now Bodhi is retiring the snow lotus as well so the same could be said very soon about that line as well. You already have a selection from both those dads so you might want to try an 88g13HP progeny or even give another dad a try like Temple or Wookie. I think the beauty of Bodhi is you really can't go wrong. Try looking for a mother plant that catches your interest and then work from there. He has some amazing elite cuts that are pretty much hall of famers. Bubba Kush, Blue Dream, GSC, Triangle Kush, Many OG varients, Chemdog etc. Sky is the limit my friend. Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 16, 2016)

Got some gogi og pollen from gardengnome last week, I'm gonna slap some on wookie and a couple others tonight. 

Wth why not


----------



## doniawon (Oct 16, 2016)

Idk what I'm doin but I hope it works.
Might have wookies x gogi og
Gold leaf x gogi og 
Jabbas stash x gogi og and 
Pura vida x gogi og


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 17, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> They're legit. Never saw em get dropped. Grr





doniawon said:


> Idk what I'm doin but I hope it works.
> Might have wookies x gogi og
> Gold leaf x gogi og
> Jabbas stash x gogi og and
> Pura vida x gogi ogView attachment 3806858


what week is this?


----------



## doniawon (Oct 17, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> what week is this?


They are all between 3-4 weeks of bloom.
I also have shoreline patron, rare dankness bufford og pollen in envelopes.
Plan on getting some pollen from jp as well!.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 17, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Idk what I'm doin but I hope it works.
> Might have wookies x gogi og
> Gold leaf x gogi og
> Jabbas stash x gogi og and
> Pura vida x gogi ogView attachment 3806858


i used a plastic bag blew into it till it pillowed & sealed it up around/over a branch remove fan leaves , then took a scissor cut a small hole near the middle of the bag & blew pollen in with a small straw of rolled up note paper (much the same size as snortin coke) then quickly taped the hole shut . I pre-loaded the straw with pollen 
waited till the bag sweated (not long ) hour removed bags , the sweat wets the pollen making it useless
anyway got a bumper crop of crosses 
I hit Azure Haze, romulan , alien tarantula all successful Durban Poison ibl was the male
my 1st time as well just followed a old hippy's instructions


----------



## hillbill (Oct 17, 2016)

Just chopped a Cobra Lips one week in flower_ with one all female top and one big branch with balls everywhere. Have had only two healthy girls out of ten. So far I much prefer Secret Chief . They seem to also have more vigor. I will soon do The Fuzz which is similar to the Cobra Lips in genes.

I do believe hermie has a full tilt female sister. She will be blooming with some Peak Seeds B C Northern Skunk which was seeded by a c99 of his. 2 phenos one short and one that likes some stretch/growth in flower with narrow leaves._


----------



## doniawon (Oct 17, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> i used a plastic bag blew into it till it pillowed & sealed it up around/over a branch remove fan leaves , then took a scissor cut a small hole near the middle of the bag & blew pollen in with a small straw of rolled up note paper (much the same size as snortin coke) then quickly taped the hole shut . I pre-loaded the straw with pollen
> waited till the bag sweated (not long ) hour removed bags , the sweat wets the pollen making it useless
> anyway got a bumper crop of crosses
> I hit Azure Haze, romulan , alien tarantula all successful Durban Poison ibl was the male
> my 1st time as well just followed a old hippy's instructions


I did the same, minus blowing in pollen. I just shook it up a bunch and pulled the bags when I saw the first transpiration droplets
Thank u for the info, that's my first pollen application


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 17, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Just chopped a Cobra Lips one week in flower_ with one all female top and one big branch with balls everywhere. Have had only two healthy girls out of ten. So far I much prefer Secret Chief . They seem to also have more vigor. I will soon do The Fuzz which is similar to the Cobra Lips in genes.
> 
> I do believe hermie has a full tilt female sister. She will be blooming with some Peak Seeds B C Northern Skunk which was seeded by a c99 of his. 2 phenos one short and one that likes some stretch/growth in flower with narrow leaves._


If the balls and female parts were on separate branches you had a true herm which is insanely rare. I would've kept it for fun lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hillbill (Oct 17, 2016)

I have no use for hermie after growing an old haze for some time. Also bought a Southeast Asia strain from an outdoor farmer for years and it went more and more hermie over time.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 17, 2016)

Bodhis new gear will hit glg early nov. According to dragboat


----------



## COGrown (Oct 17, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Bodhis new gear will hit glg early nov. According to dragboat


More SSDD and wookie crosses? Getting hard to keep up with all that new new.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 17, 2016)

round two

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 17, 2016)

COGrown said:


> More SSDD and wookie crosses? Getting hard to keep up with all that new new.


I think wookie crosses


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> round two
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Good ol brisco county


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> round two





hockeybry2 said:


> Good ol brisco county


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 17, 2016)

Soulmate


----------



## HarryCarey (Oct 17, 2016)

Hey, long time no post, my bad. Those mystery beans are done now 

I'll do a bit of a writeup here. Pics are scarce but I have clones and plan to run again soon.

I'm going to run 4 of them again. This round was erratic, I neglected them and didn't get the best end result im sure. 

They all carried a strawberry/raspberry smell that's difficult to describe.I haven't quite figured out which is the favorite, so far #4 is leading

finished about a week quicker and had stronger strawberry milk and pine terps. Very nice high, surprised me when I was trimming and smoked a little bud. Warming and somewhat giddy feeling.  

#1 was the frostiest and a candidate for keeping as well, less intense fruity smell, with more of a hash earthy funk. More of a knockout smoke. 

#2 very similar to the #4 with an added liqueur like effect on the nose. More Raspberry than strawberry in the jar.  

#3 softer scent, diluted fruity cereal skunk. Better bud structure. Seemingly less potent.  

#5 earthy and floral, spindly and tall. Required a lot of support, could have gone longer. Ditched the clone already. 
 
Excited to run these again. They were all better than most of the stuff I've grown anyway, definitely bodhi.

@Amos Otis that ace of spades is really tasty man. Unfortunately I killed the clone on accident and the reveg isn't going well


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 17, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


>


I loved that show. 


Ok. Let's talk highs with legs. I smoke a pretty fair amount of the devils lettuce. Like a bong load every 20 minutes or so all day. 

The jungle spice gets me high to the point that I forget to smoke for an hour or 2. We'll see if the tolerance builds quickly. 

But wow. Great, long lasting high with a soaring head and relaxed body. Good stuff. 

I'll get some pics when I trim them. Just sampling now.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 17, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> Hey, long time no post, my bad. Those mystery beans are done now
> 
> I'll do a bit of a writeup here. Pics are scarce but I have clones and plan to run again soon.
> 
> ...


I may have some ace of spades sitting around

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 18, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> Hey, long time no post, my bad. Those mystery beans are done now
> 
> I'll do a bit of a writeup here. Pics are scarce but I have clones and plan to run again soon.
> 
> ...


Very nice bro! Hard to tell what they are but a few of them have, what i would consider, to look like snow lotus leafs. 

Possible Black Raspberry on a couple? Or was that not made yet?

Anyways nice job on them!


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 18, 2016)

@HarryCarey i bet #5 is mothers milk


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 18, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> Hey, long time no post, my bad. Those mystery beans are done now
> 
> I'll do a bit of a writeup here. Pics are scarce but I have clones and plan to run again soon.
> 
> ...


To me, looks.like u may have got a goji, elfinstone, or mayb a superstitious


----------



## HarryCarey (Oct 18, 2016)

Whatever they ended up being I'm pretty happy with them, and so are my friends lol. Definitely the best harvest in a few. 

I've got some Bigworm forbidden space fruit goin atm but then I plan to run the bodhi again. Popped a single dank sinatra the other day too


----------



## HarryCarey (Oct 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I may have some ace of spades sitting around
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Hmmmmmm


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I may have some ace of spades sitting around


I'm still holding a 5 pack. Since I ran the first, I did a run of 3-D. The best one had the same taste as AoS, but had the strong potency the AoS lacked. Just got some F2s from an amigo that needs to get worked in to a tent soon.



HarryCarey said:


> I've got some Bigworm forbidden space fruit goin atm but then I plan to run the bodhi again. Popped a single dank sinatra the other day too


You know what's ridiculous? Not having space to run all the cool beans I've collected, yet seeing what everyone else is popping, and somehow feeling left out. In a perfect world, I could pop a bean today, and be smoking it's buds later today.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 18, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm still holding a 5 pack. Since I ran the first, I did a run of 3-D. The best one had the same taste as AoS, but had the strong potency the AoS lacked. Just got some F2s from an amigo that needs to get worked in to a tent soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I have a full pack of the originals and i think 12-14 f2s from dankydankster I've thought about working with the line for some time just have never found the room to fit them it at this point. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I have a full pack of the originals and i think 12-14 f2s from dankydankster I've thought about working with the line for some time just have never found the room to fit them it at this point.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I scooped a pack of the ace of spades x plushberry from north genetics awhile back. Sitting in the vault currently


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 18, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I scooped a pack of the ace of spades x plushberry from north genetics awhile back. Sitting in the vault currently


Yeah that's where I'm at with mine

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Shmozz (Oct 18, 2016)

Goji OG

Took this sample last week. Smell was great! Best I can compare it to is froot loops...with something danky thrown in the mix.
Super floppy. If I didn't stake it the colas would have hit the ground 3 weeks ago. Even then, just a whole bunch of floppy buds... Gotta love it. Can't wait to get a cure on it.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 18, 2016)

Shmozz said:


> View attachment 3808269
> Goji OG
> 
> Took this sample last week. Smell was great! Best I can compare it to is froot loops...with something danky thrown in the mix.
> Super floppy. If I didn't stake it the colas would have hit the ground 3 weeks ago. Even then, just a whole bunch of floppy buds... Gotta love it. Can't wait to get a cure on it.


describing the pheno I got almost to a T. Sweet!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 18, 2016)

Goji 

SSDD


----------



## strayfox gear (Oct 18, 2016)

Here's a cool shot of an old one I wanted to share with the bodhi heads. Last newf leaner of the batch.

Sensi Seeds 1989 nl#5 noof aka newf cut x talk of kabul the amazing noof cut from sensi 89 northern lights lights #5 stock
hybridized with markscastle's landrace afghani brought back by a US soldier from a raid on a tribal warlords compound near kabul in 2006.

This is a pure old school short, fat, and greasy heavy duty northern lights afghan f1 hybrid. limited pre release of 25 packs. currently in testing.

Type: sensi seeds 1989 nl#5 noof cut x talk of kabul
Sex: Regular
Genetics: sensi seeds 1989 nl#5 noof cut x talk of kabul (tok) afghani
Flowering Time: medium
Height: Medium
Characteristics: short, fat, and greasy


----------



## jwreck (Oct 18, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Goji View attachment 3808351
> 
> SSDDView attachment 3808355


That ssdd looks like my #2 pheno


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 19, 2016)

Goji starting to swell, cool looking plant.


----------



## zman33 (Oct 19, 2016)

I have never tried Bodhi seeds, any suggestions? My wife really likes BD and JTR? Anything close to these would be great


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 19, 2016)

zman33 said:


> I have never tried Bodhi seeds, any suggestions? My wife really likes BD and JTR? Anything close to these would be great


Blueberry hashplant is blue dream x 88g13hp.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 19, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Blueberry hashplant is blue dream x 88g13hp.


Don't u have the jack herrer cross too?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 19, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Don't u have the jack herrer cross too?


No, you talking lavender jack? On my radar!


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 19, 2016)

Those wookie crosses... damn lol


----------



## doniawon (Oct 19, 2016)

Had to unload some jabbas stash plants, making room for the new seed run.
Still my fav kush!


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello just a question which strain would you suggest me for a first time with bodhi?? I was looking for an indica or an hybrid more on the indica side


----------



## COGrown (Oct 19, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Hello just a question which strain would you suggest me for a first time with bodhi?? I was looking for an indica or an hybrid more on the indica side


Dank Sinatra or Dank Zappa or Cherry Hash Plant. Really any 88g13 cross with an indica mom.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 19, 2016)

Best 88g13 cross ? Potency & yield.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 19, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Best 88g13 cross ? Potency & yield.


I love my boysenberry hashplant.

Yield is decent. Potency and flavors are amazing though.


----------



## Nu-Be (Oct 19, 2016)

Intriguing testers arrived in the mail.



Dunked all 10!



30hrs after getting wet, they happened.



I'm hoping for some ancient astronaut genetics.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 20, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Intriguing testers arrived in the mail.
> 
> View attachment 3809362
> 
> ...


Amazing!


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 20, 2016)

Strawberry mountain male




female










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jwreck (Oct 20, 2016)

Anybody know if any instant karma or IK crosses dropping soon?


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 20, 2016)

jwreck said:


> Anybody know if any instant karma or IK crosses dropping soon?


Nope long gone for eva


----------



## limonene (Oct 20, 2016)

Smoke report on nepali OG x goji f3. Most pronounced flavour I've encountered from a B strain, serious mouth coating earthiness with another flavour my pal said he felt was chamomile. Awesome smell, if someone is smoking some u know exactly what strain they are smoking. Great all round positive high - like many of bodhis strains, it perfectly walks the line between couch lock and lets go make the world a better place. Probably the strain I've been searching for in terms of "OG" varietals. People really cant get enough of the flavour, easily in the top 2 tastiest weeds I've tasted. But it all works in a refined way too, it is pronounced but classy. Also in terms of yield (13oz) she yielded an ounce less than a 20 year old g13 cut i ran alongside her that is a famous yielder. And just to add this isn't my definitive smoke report, i was away for a month during this crop and i feel there is improvement to be had in every aspect of this strains expressions. 
Hopefully my nepoji induced stoned ramblings will be a testament to her qualities.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 20, 2016)

limonene said:


> pronounced but classy.









 sounds like a match.

Hope to find some space to try a couple first of the year.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 20, 2016)

Goji day 50


----------



## limonene (Oct 20, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> sounds like a match.
> 
> Hope to find some space to try a couple first of the year.


Yeah Amos, i guess I'm seeing more of the glory of the nepali OG, hopefully you will find something similar in the f2s pal.


----------



## Shmozz (Oct 20, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> describing the pheno I got almost to a T. Sweet!


How's the smell once it's cured? Similar to at harvest? I can't wait to run this cut inside! I have a mom I'm about to take a bunch of cuttings from


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 20, 2016)

Chem Keysey and guava hashplant looking good for me for a first time with bodhi anyone have grown them?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 20, 2016)

limonene said:


> Yeah Amos, i guess I'm seeing more of the glory of the nepali OG, hopefully you will find something similar in the f2s pal.


Right on the money. I want that cut above anything else... And I have been looking for a few things but she seems to be one of those _dont bother_ kinda cuts... Fuckers need to share that shit!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 20, 2016)

Shmozz said:


> How's the smell once it's cured? Similar to at harvest? I can't wait to run this cut inside! I have a mom I'm about to take a bunch of cuttings from


basically, the cereal kinda stays but its mostly strawberry og jam goodness.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 20, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Goji day 50View attachment 3809709


that looks damn similar if not dead on!


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 20, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> that looks damn similar if not dead on!


Smells like straight lemon pledge lol, I have the strawberry one too. Can't wait!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 20, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Smells like straight lemon pledge lol, I have the strawberry one too. Can't wait!


yum


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 20, 2016)

I have SunShine4 seeds that are 3-4 weeks old. I kept smelling a OG smell through out my house and I thought that it was from some shit hanging, wrong. My seeds are in a separate room from everything else, so I pinned it to the room. I was looking for old leaf trays or maybe a little pile of bud that I missed, wrong. I put my nose on these baby SunShine4 and got a nice skunky OG smell!!! Perhaps the stinkiest seedling that I have seen in a while and I run several packs at once... I looked again and there are a few SS4 that have a funk to them. Has anyone else ran this strain and got over-the-top funk? These are some stinkin babies!!! Front-center with the tag is the stinky one. I use worm castings, so I usually have veggies sprout in my soil...


----------



## Shmozz (Oct 20, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> basically, the cereal kinda stays but its mostly strawberry og jam goodness.


Can't wait! When I was reading into the phenos, that's the one I wanted the most! Then I saw that pinesoul. Dang...


----------



## limonene (Oct 20, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Right on the money. I want that cut above anything else... And I have been looking for a few things but she seems to be one of those _dont bother_ kinda cuts... Fuckers need to share that shit!


I want that cut like gollum wants bling


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 20, 2016)

limonene said:


> I want that cut like gollum wants bling


Oh thats great!!! I had to look for a good pic to go with it...


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 20, 2016)

Lol "must find precious...seeds"


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 20, 2016)

Soulmate


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 20, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Right on the money. I want that cut above anything else... And I have been looking for a few things but she seems to be one of those _dont bother_ kinda cuts... Fuckers need to share that shit!


As far as I understand the nepali og cut is most likely the same cut as the original Tahoe og. But that's another that is hard to find these days with so many fakes around. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 20, 2016)

I thought nepali og was og × nepali


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 20, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I thought nepali og was og × nepali


There's a lot of stories and claims, but from everything I've read/researched and seen, plus the structure/smell...

All kinds of points to an old og cut and I feel like it was sourced same time/area as the tahoe cut. I'll see if I can find the convo between some pretty well known dudes that have the nepali cut that was super interesting. Of course it's all hearsay as far any of the strain mysticism goes. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> There's a lot of stories and claims, but from everything I've read/researched and seen, plus the structure/smell...
> 
> All kinds of points to an old og cut and I feel like it was sourced same time/area as the tahoe cut. I'll see if I can find the convo between some pretty well known dudes that have the nepali cut that was super interesting. Of course it's all hearsay as far any of the strain mysticism goes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Cool.
I love reading lineage stories.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 20, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Cool.
> I love reading lineage stories.


Me too, whether or not they're just fluff. I feel like there's a point if you read enough of them you can put the similarities together and have some idea of what things are and where they came from.

Sometimes it's all bs though lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Me too, whether or not they're just fluff. I feel like there's a point if you read enough of them you can put the similarities together and have some idea of what things are and where they came from.
> 
> Sometimes it's all bs though lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I wish it came from a monk who took a trip to the us, then bred it with a nepali landrace.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 20, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I wish it came from a monk who took a trip to the us, then bred it with a nepali landrace.


Here's my first Google search with key words "bodhi's Nepali og"

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=275745&ved=0ahUKEwip0cHt1erPAhVB0YMKHSvAD7YQFggnMAE&usg=AFQjCNHf_2KJAZPb9jF_LlusVMJ2D_LrOA&sig2=q4ObmzCxuofr1j7i6a-Vew

Read about mom here
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Goji_OG/Bodhi_Seeds/&ved=0ahUKEwip0cHt1erPAhVB0YMKHSvAD7YQFgg-MAM&usg=AFQjCNFQCVE_iRWv7pXp8-IVrBInGSU16A&sig2=NqzKJr6HcoIWX12PfBsu0g

I guess from bodhi's description of the gogi mom as well he talks about sourcing it in the same area the tahoe was found and that it most resembles tahoe. 

Most likely the same cut imo. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Here's my first Google search with key words "bodhi's Nepali og"
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=275745&ved=0ahUKEwip0cHt1erPAhVB0YMKHSvAD7YQFggnMAE&usg=AFQjCNHf_2KJAZPb9jF_LlusVMJ2D_LrOA&sig2=q4ObmzCxuofr1j7i6a-Vew
> 
> ...


Sweet! Got any more cool stories?


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 20, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Sweet! Got any more cool stories?


There was a really good longer post/article about it somewhere. May have been on overgrow a while back but I will have to keep looking for it and get back to you. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> There was a really good longer post/article about it somewhere. May have been on overgrow a while back but I will have to keep looking for it and get back to you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Cool. Thanks kmog


----------



## dirtyshawa (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm a little disappointed already Bohdi Gang. We'll see how things work out, but I only had 7 out of 12 Space Monkeys pop. This is my first run with Bohdi's gear, so allllllllll this hype better be justified lol. For reference, my Crockett gear took off like a plane. Anyway, I dug up the seeds that didn't sprout, took off one side of the shell, and replanted them...so we'll see in a week or so


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 20, 2016)

It's really been years past hype and about 4 different threads of over few thousand pages on several different websites so don't fret.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 21, 2016)

Fat Cherry x SSDD tester, 23 days since flip

#7
 

 

 

Loving this cross, down to 4/10 females all expressing something a little different.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 21, 2016)

Tree of Life #1, 23 days since flip
 
Tree of Life #2
 

This strain stretches like made after the flip, they are just under 50" now. #2 is my fav smoke, very edgy, face melting.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> As far as I understand the nepali og cut is most likely the same cut as the original Tahoe og. But that's another that is hard to find these days with so many fakes around.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I've heard that too... All I know is bodhi surely has the real deal whatever the original name may be. That Nepali og X good medicine is straight rocket fuel.

I've been resisting the rest of my pack (the whole pack basically, 10 beans) until we're in our final house which should be in about 1.5-2 years... 

The one girl I got was like neroli orange blossom, face sticking, earthy funk fo yo trunk. YUM!! 

The high was a total Indica. The pain destroying, narcolepsy inducing, completely blissful place that somehow doesn't even exist in your imagination kinda shit.. 

I posted some pics of her in my other thread the other day. The one that got away


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 21, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Soulmate
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810038


Fuck yeah eta: what is the flavor on that gal again? Beautiful


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I've heard that too... All I know is bodhi surely has the real deal whatever the original name may be. That Nepali og X good medicine is straight rocket fuel.
> 
> I've been resisting the rest of my pack (the whole pack basically, 10 beans) until we're in our final house which should be in about 1.5-2 years...
> 
> ...


Yeah the cut is fire regardless but anyone looking for it may have an easier time finding tahoe. Not much but definitely a bit. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 21, 2016)

A few pages back I mentioned the same thing about Nepali OG possibly being Tahoe OG and a few folks that have grown both said they thought they were different cuts. I personally have no experience with the original OG cuts so I cannot weigh in with an opinion. Just relaying what was posted by some other folks.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 21, 2016)

dirtyshawa said:


> I'm a little disappointed already Bohdi Gang. We'll see how things work out, but I only had 7 out of 12 Space Monkeys pop. This is my first run with Bohdi's gear, so allllllllll this hype better be justified lol. For reference, my Crockett gear took off like a plane. Anyway, I dug up the seeds that didn't sprout, took off one side of the shell, and replanted them...so we'll see in a week or so


7 out of 12. Hmmm
I think I've lost 7 in around 10 packs

That sucks, where did u order from and can u keep us posted on the ones that did pop for u?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 21, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> A few pages back I mentioned the same thing about Nepali OG possibly being Tahoe OG and a few folks that have grown both said they thought they were different cuts. I personally have no experience with the original OG cuts so I cannot weigh in with an opinion. Just relaying what was posted by some other folks.


Having tried "Tahoe" crosses that turned out way different, that is what I would lean towards but Hey, I can't say that the real deal Tahoe was used in those crosses/maybe the crosses were just shitty...
Tahoe Nepali whatever. I want the cut that Bodhi has!!!


----------



## limonene (Oct 21, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Oh thats great!!! I had to look for a good pic to go with it...


Haha good find


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> A few pages back I mentioned the same thing about Nepali OG possibly being Tahoe OG and a few folks that have grown both said they thought they were different cuts. I personally have no experience with the original OG cuts so I cannot weigh in with an opinion. Just relaying what was posted by some other folks.


I have Tahoe but I've never grown out the nepali so I can't speak on it. I can say it imparts a very similar smell/taste/structure as my tahoe in its progeny. My tahoe I've had around since 2007-2008 and it is not like most of the tahoe i see posted these days. Cc kind of ruined the clone only by releasing the cross versions and calling them tahoe. Really should have renamed them or called them the crosses they are. At least swerve is now giving actual parents of the crosses he's making. So the cc tahoe is tahoe og x sfvogkf4 and the cc Buddha Tahoe is tahoe og x king louis xiii. Dvg uses CCS tahoe from seed in all his tahoe crosses so it is not the clone only. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 21, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Fuck yeah eta: what is the flavor on that gal again? Beautiful


Some of the richest, most complex aromas... Not easy to describe, but I'm not getting lavender. Spicy, fruity, skunky, earthy..

Buds are dense, compact and thickly coated with resin.

She hits hard, Al. Top three all time strain!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 21, 2016)

Got more gogi pollen today from some asshole.gogi vida mr gnome


----------



## jwreck (Oct 21, 2016)

dirtyshawa said:


> I'm a little disappointed already Bohdi Gang. We'll see how things work out, but I only had 7 out of 12 Space Monkeys pop. This is my first run with Bohdi's gear, so allllllllll this hype better be justified lol. For reference, my Crockett gear took off like a plane. Anyway, I dug up the seeds that didn't sprout, took off one side of the shell, and replanted them...so we'll see in a week or so


Well i been on riu for 3 years, and just started posting on this thread after growing 1 pack of bodhi.
I have 14 packs now. 
Im a believer


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 22, 2016)

jwreck said:


> Well i been on riu for 3 years, and just started posting on this thread after growing 1 pack of bodhi.
> I have 14 packs now.
> Im a believer


Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (Oct 22, 2016)

Just popping in to say whats up to everyone...took a nice lil vacation to clear my mind, now its time to get back on the grind! (fear those whiteboy rhymes!.,..new nickname could be "Salty Kracker!" Not having unlimited space is hard to get used to...its going to take forever to get back into the swing I fear...although it always has to start with 1 somewheres...


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 22, 2016)

jwreck said:


> Well i been on riu for 3 years, and just started posting on this thread after growing 1 pack of bodhi.
> I have 14 packs now.
> Im a believer


The adiction is real


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 22, 2016)

Who should I run ?

Black raspberry
Soulmate
Blueberry hashplant


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 22, 2016)

Soul mate please


----------



## Chinese-Mexican (Oct 22, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Soul mate please


Thinking of starting soulmate too after seeing that pic!


----------



## jwreck (Oct 22, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> The adiction is real


I thought it was hype too and decided to buy all those cup winners from HT instead - Rp/dna, barneys, dina, devils harvest etc. Never ended up with something as good as the ssdd. Just mad that a lot of stuff from bodhi i want now are no longer available.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 22, 2016)

jwreck said:


> Just mad that a lot of stuff from bodhi i want now are no longer available.


You never know....ask around. I parted w/ ATF knowing it was a goner; others could be sitting on something just waiting for a good trade. Not likely, but it happens.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> You never know....ask around. I parted w/ ATF knowing it was a goner; others could be sitting on something just waiting for a good trade. Not likely, but it happens.


Honestly This is is why I f2 almost every bodhi gear I run. The genetics are worth preserving. I've got that ATF in the vault, definitely making more with that.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 22, 2016)

I f2ed my mountain temples for the same reason. 

Pretty soon we will all be as freaked out by the snow lotus crosses going extinct as all those appy pappy crosses :/


----------



## hammer21 (Oct 22, 2016)

Thought i would do a quick report on sunshine #4 beans 11 beans 5 males 6 females well into flower have 2 pheno that really stand out from the crowd very dank smelling and coated in crystals will post some pics before the chop. Be popping some chocolate trip beans next.


----------



## jwreck (Oct 22, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I f2ed my mountain temples for the same reason.
> 
> Pretty soon we will all be as freaked out by the snow lotus crosses going extinct as all those appy pappy crosses :/


I plan on making some f2s as well. is the wookie heavy on the appy or is it more of a 50/50? Never smoked any lavender, trying to figure out which dad to run next


----------



## dirtyshawa (Oct 22, 2016)

doniawon said:


> 7 out of 12. Hmmm
> I think I've lost 7 in around 10 packs
> 
> That sucks, where did u order from and can u keep us posted on the ones that did pop for u?


Yeah, it was a little odd to see myself. I got them from Greenline during Bohdi's first drop there. I'm not sure how long those seeds have been available prior. I can work with 7, do some in breeding to see what I've got, just a little surprised though. I'm not a fan of the packaging


----------



## jwreck (Oct 22, 2016)

dirtyshawa said:


> Yeah, it was a little odd to see myself. I got them from Greenline during Bohdi's first drop there. I'm not sure how long those seeds have been available prior. I can work with 7, do some in breeding to see what I've got, just a little surprised though. I'm not a fan of the packaging


Did you soak the seeds first or did you plant them directly into soil? i always soak them in a cup first, that way i know its the seed that is not good


----------



## Nu-Be (Oct 22, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Honestly This is is why I f2 almost every bodhi gear I run. The genetics are worth preserving. I've got that ATF in the vault, definitely making more with that.


My plan as well. Why not when it's so easy and we have bodhi's gracious blessing?


----------



## dirtyshawa (Oct 22, 2016)

jwreck said:


> Did you soak the seeds first or did you plant them directly into soil? i always soak them in a cup first, that way i know its the seed that is not good


Bro, I've been at this for about a decade. I scuff my seeds against a sand scrubber, soak, paper towel, then plant. I use roots excelurator, one drop of superthrive, a smidge of canna coco a&b...ppm was like 123. Furthermore, I amend my coco with rooters mychorizai. Everything else shot up no problem. I'm talking 100% vs 58ish%. We'll see how much things change over a week. I'm patient


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 22, 2016)

Any homies in the Grand Junction or Parachute CO area? PM me, I want to check out the rec scene...


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 22, 2016)

dirtyshawa said:


> Bro, I've been at this for about a decade. I scuff my seeds against a sand scrubber, soak, paper towel, then plant. I use roots excelurator, one drop of superthrive, a smidge of canna coco a&b...ppm was like 123. Furthermore, I amend my coco with rooters mychorizai. Everything else shot up no problem. I'm talking 100% vs 58ish%. We'll see how much things change over a week. I'm patient


That's a lot of stuff to be doing to your beans lol. I'm on paper towels or rockwool with tapwater and have 95+℅ germ rates with most beans and 100℅ on bodhi's. Literally never had a bodhi bean not pop, maybe his gear likes a more natural approach lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtyshawa (Oct 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's a lot of stuff to be doing to your beans lol. I'm on paper towels or rockwool with tapwater and have 95+℅ germ rates with most beans and 100℅ on bodhi's. Literally never had a bodhi bean not pop, maybe his gear likes a more natural approach lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I used to do that, but I've found that you can never be too careful or too paranoid lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's a lot of stuff to be doing to your beans lol. I'm on paper towels or rockwool with tapwater


I remember when you'd find popped seeds in your car's damp carpet or floormats. A viable seed is hard not to pop.
A one day soak in tap water, then into a paper towel for a day and I've most always got germed beans. Put them in peat pellets from there, and off you go.


----------



## jwreck (Oct 22, 2016)

dirtyshawa said:


> Anyway, I dug up the seeds that didn't sprout, took off one side of the shell, and replanted them...so we'll see in a week or so


on the other post you said you did soak, so did you plant seeds that didnt split open after a soak? Or did you wait until they had tails before planting and they never came up? Just trying to figure out what happened


----------



## dirtyshawa (Oct 22, 2016)

jwreck said:


> on the other post you said you did soak, so did you plant seeds that didnt split open after a soak? Or did you wait until they had tails before planting and they never came up? Just trying to figure out what happened


Some had tails, some didn't. All shells opened. The ones that didn't break ground just had an embryo curled in the shell, so I took off one side to help them along.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 22, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Honestly This is is why I f2 almost every bodhi gear I run. The genetics are worth preserving. I've got that ATF in the vault, definitely making more with that.


I have a pack of f4 atf called ctf, coloradotf.

Poppin em soon!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 22, 2016)

dirtyshawa said:


> Bro, I've been at this for about a decade. I scuff my seeds against a sand scrubber, soak, paper towel, then plant. I use roots excelurator, one drop of superthrive, a smidge of canna coco a&b...ppm was like 123. Furthermore, I amend my coco with rooters mychorizai. Everything else shot up no problem. I'm talking 100% vs 58ish%. We'll see how much things change over a week. I'm patient


So what one pack. Try bodhi again, no way it'll happen twice.
* roots excell can cause bad bacterial growth with no(oxygen) roots present, maybe hold off on that til they sprout, or try rapid start or kln.


----------



## Nu-Be (Oct 22, 2016)

@Sour Sole You're the best!  Hope all is well, man, and that someone returned the favors you're always doing for everyone else! LMK if I can do anything! 

Organic Barefoot Doctor @ day 19F. Threatening to overgrow the space (SIPs + airstones = kaPOW), they smell of fresh-baked buttry blueberry muffins. Goes well with a hot cuppa Joe on a rainy day - warm blankets of medicinal relief.



Looking fantastic and cola-crazy, I'm hoping they will be heavy and dense, because the branch growth along the meristems are insane.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 22, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Any homies in the Grand Junction or Parachute CO area? PM me, I want to check out the rec scene...


Will u b around foco at all?


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 22, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I f2ed my mountain temples for the same reason.
> 
> Pretty soon we will all be as freaked out by the snow lotus crosses going extinct as all those appy pappy crosses :/


Still got a half pavk of that


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 22, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Who should I run ?
> 
> Black raspberry
> Soulmate
> Blueberry hashplant


Black raz!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 23, 2016)

Got a lot of variety atm, but it seems like blue hashplant is the house fav. jars getting pounded. Smells so good jabbas


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 23, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Got a lot of variety atm, but it seems like blue hashplant is the house fav. jars getting pounded. Smells so goodView attachment 3811997 jabbas


I got one just showed female, like a month old! Clone time...


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 23, 2016)

@doniawon 

This acid is primo, got me some smoke and my member berries set up to fly man.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 23, 2016)

Goji getting faded lol, chop monday. 1st goji to come down. Strong smoke from sample...


----------



## hillbill (Oct 23, 2016)

I would be so tempted to let that goji see a couple more Mondays.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 23, 2016)

hillbill said:


> I would be so tempted to let that goji see a couple more Mondays.


Not a chance, I like thc to be at it's peak.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I remember when you'd find popped seeds in your car's damp carpet or floormats. A viable seed is hard not to pop.
> .


Haha that happened to a good friend of mine years ago, but after he had sold his car.


----------



## zman33 (Oct 23, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I loved that show.
> 
> 
> Ok. Let's talk highs with legs. I smoke a pretty fair amount of the devils lettuce. Like a bong load every 20 minutes or so all day.
> ...


Where can I find the jungle spice?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 23, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Goji getting faded lol, chop monday. 1st goji to come down. Strong smoke from sample...View attachment 3812101


Looks great man! Are you getting any berry smells from her? That looks identical to the pheno I was running


----------



## COGrown (Oct 23, 2016)

zman33 said:


> Where can I find the jungle spice?


Great lakes genetics still has it I think for sale or as a freebie request.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Oct 23, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Great lakes genetics still has it I think for sale or as a freebie request.


Yes, Glg has it.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 23, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Will u b around foco at all?


I would've been about 200 miles away if my wife hadn't "cancelled" my trip... Haha, women.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 23, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I would've been about 200 miles away if my wife hadn't "cancelled" my trip... Haha, women.


I know how that goes.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 23, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Looks great man! Are you getting any berry smells from her? That looks identical to the pheno I was running


I have not seen you around, I was actually starting to wonder what happened to you? Good to see you regardless...


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 23, 2016)

Puffing on some short cured gogi from the clones used to sex the seed plants. Delicious!! Has a coffee berry taste with sharpie marker on the back end. Frosty as fuck and super potent. The seed plants will be coming down in another week or two and I will have plenty more gogi to enjoy


----------



## doniawon (Oct 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> @doniawon
> 
> This acid is primo, got me some smoke and my member berries set up to fly man.View attachment 3812074
> 
> View attachment 3812075


Awesome. Hope all went fatastic!!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 23, 2016)

Cant decide what i should run out of
blueberry hashplant
black raspberry
soul mate

but i vow to make my decision tonight lol 
why must bodhi gear be so great


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 23, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Cant decide what i should run out of
> blueberry hashplant
> black raspberry
> soul mate
> ...


Run all 3!


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 23, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Cant decide what i should run out of
> blueberry hashplant
> black raspberry
> soul mate
> ...


Id run blueberry hp. Then soulmate. Thats me.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 23, 2016)

Anybody ever use grapes in ffj before?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody ever use grapes in ffj before?


I haven't used them my friend, but I have seen them on the OK list I go off of when making my own ffj...


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Id run blueberry hp. Then soulmate. Thats me.


This is wat I shall do


----------



## COGrown (Oct 24, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I haven't used them my friend, but I have seen them on the OK list I go off of when making my own ffj...


I have heard that you only want to use grapes and citrus on grape and citrus crops, respectively. That said, cannabis is an acidophilic plant, so I doubt it would cause harm.

My ffj fruits are mango or papaya, peach or pear, apple, and banana.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 24, 2016)

COGrown said:


> I have heard that you only want to use grapes and citrus on grape and citrus crops, respectively. That said, cannabis is an acidophilic plant, so I doubt it would cause harm.
> 
> My ffj fruits are mango or papaya, peach or pear, apple, and banana.


Good to know, thanks fam. My last one was squash, carrot, and banana. Turned out killer


----------



## COGrown (Oct 24, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Good to know, thanks fam. My last one was squash, carrot, and banana. Turned out killer


Its from Cho's Global Natural Farming, which I forgot I had on my phone. 

Recommends banana, mango, melon, apple, papaya, and grape (with the above caveat to only use grapef on grapes) as main ingredients. Supplementary ingredients mentioned are yam, cabbage, cucumber, zucchini, radish, and spinach root. 
I think you really just want a nice blend of types of fruits/vegetables that are mostly sweet; without contributing too much acid.


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 24, 2016)

hillbill said:


> I would be so tempted to let that goji see a couple more Mondays.





GardenGnome83 said:


> Not a chance, I like thc to be at it's peak.


I was gonna say at least one more Monday but I noticed not a single grower here argued your comment about thc being at its peak. What is the latest on this? With all the testing happening, we should know for sure, why so much controversy over when to harvest?

I personally have gotten use to harvest a hair earlier than most people, all cloudy stage but I don't need amber. For a few reasons, I think I get better flavor and more terps, more productive highs, and also sometimes i am forced to harvest early because I don't want spidermites taking over.

Whenever I I get a nice fat healthy plant that is relatively pest free I also like to let them go as long as possible. Some of my friends prefer it that way and I like to have something to reach for before bedtime.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 24, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I haven't used them my friend, but I have seen them on the OK list I go off of when making my own ffj...


ffj? Fermented fruit juice?


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 24, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I haven't used them my friend, but I have seen them on the OK list I go off of when making my own ffj...





COGrown said:


> I have heard that you only want to use grapes and citrus on grape and citrus crops, respectively. That said, cannabis is an acidophilic plant, so I doubt it would cause harm.
> 
> My ffj fruits are mango or papaya, peach or pear, apple, and banana.


Cool, imlow on fruit this round. I usually go banana, peach, carrot, pear, and mango. But all i have is carrot and grapes! So idk ill prolly replace the peach or pear with grape. Oh and i always throw in a swig of coconut milk. Idk y, just cuz i guess.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 24, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> ffj? Fermented fruit juice?


Yes


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 24, 2016)

Can someone clue me in on what the benefits of fermented fruit juice are? Is this for those running organic or is it supposed to bring out flavors in the bud?


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 24, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Can someone clue me in on what the benefits of fermented fruit juice are? Is this for those running organic or is it supposed to bring out flavors in the bud?


Its an all organic nutrient supplement , usually home made from harvest or store bought fruits and sugar. Said to bring out flavor, no burn potential.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 24, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Can someone clue me in on what the benefits of fermented fruit juice are? Is this for those running organic or is it supposed to bring out flavors in the bud?


Bam!
http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/recipes/bloom-fertilizer/


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 24, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Can someone clue me in on what the benefits of fermented fruit juice are? Is this for those running organic or is it supposed to bring out flavors in the bud?


Its just organic plant food, _that is how I use it anyways. to supplement an already well balanced soil/ sustain a healthy microbe population._


----------



## COGrown (Oct 24, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Its just organic plant food, _that is how I use it anyways. to supplement an already well balanced soil/ sustain a healthy microbe population._





JDGreen said:


> Its an all organic nutrient supplement , usually home made from harvest or store bought fruits and sugar. Said to bring out flavor, no burn potential.


This. 
It has sugars, decent amounts of potassium and phosphorus, growth enzymes, micronutrients, and more; all in a form that is both organic and quickly available to the plant and soil life. It's particularly useful for no till and ROLS growers to keep the soil healthy through flowering.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 24, 2016)

Non filtered fermented products have a large population of active and inactive yeast. Yeast provides a large selection of B vitamins... Never a bad thing...


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 24, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> I was gonna say at least one more Monday but I noticed not a single grower here argued your comment about thc being at its peak. What is the latest on this? With all the testing happening, we should know for sure, why so much controversy over when to harvest?
> 
> I personally have gotten use to harvest a hair earlier than most people, all cloudy stage but I don't need amber. For a few reasons, I think I get better flavor and more terps, more productive highs, and also sometimes i am forced to harvest early because I don't want spidermites taking over.
> 
> Whenever I I get a nice fat healthy plant that is relatively pest free I also like to let them go as long as possible. Some of my friends prefer it that way and I like to have something to reach for before bedtime.


 Effect of gland age on cannabinoid content
Glands, viewed under a microscope, can be classified according to their secretory phases from the color of their contents. Glands most active in secretion (mature) are translucent in appearance, aged glands are yellow in appearance and senescent glands are brown in color. Mature glands possessed the highest content of their major cannabinoid in both the fiber and drug strains. Senescent glands possessed low levels of cannabinoids. The concentration of some components, as CBD in the drug strains, may be so low that is was not detectable in our analysis; similarly, for THC and CBN in the fiber strain. It is unknown where the cannabinoids go during the aging process, but we suggest that it is possible they volatilize into the atmosphere along with the terpenes in glands, as noted later in this report. Nevertheless, this phenomenon of altered content in glands during aging is one that should be studied to gain a more complete understanding of the secretory process of cannabinoids in the cell.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 24, 2016)

No more bro science, for me lol


----------



## doniawon (Oct 24, 2016)

I love this thread

Got a ssdd f2 mom ssdd mom space monkey mom and Gogi og mom
Shits gettin hectic


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 24, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I love this thread
> 
> Got a ssdd f3 mom ssdd mom space monkey mom and Gogi og mom
> Shits gettin hectic


What goji cut? Just a random?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 24, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Effect of gland age on cannabinoid content
> Glands, viewed under a microscope, can be classified according to their secretory phases from the color of their contents. Glands most active in secretion (mature) are translucent in appearance, aged glands are yellow in appearance and senescent glands are brown in color. Mature glands possessed the highest content of their major cannabinoid in both the fiber and drug strains. Senescent glands possessed low levels of cannabinoids. The concentration of some components, as CBD in the drug strains, may be so low that is was not detectable in our analysis; similarly, for THC and CBN in the fiber strain. It is unknown where the cannabinoids go during the aging process, but we suggest that it is possible they volatilize into the atmosphere along with the terpenes in glands, as noted later in this report. Nevertheless, this phenomenon of altered content in glands during aging is one that should be studied to gain a more complete understanding of the secretory process of cannabinoids in the cell.


True amber strains go through this too, but are amber early in life.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 24, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> What goji cut? Just a random?


No broheim my seeds. Remember I dropped a half pack
Still early in the hunt


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 24, 2016)

doniawon said:


> No broheim my seeds. Remember I dropped a half pack


That's right. 
Good luck hope you get floppy.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 24, 2016)

Did anyone else run the atf x ssdd testers?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 24, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> ffj? Fermented fruit juice?





JDGreen said:


> Yes


What about juice from a masticating juicer? In my house, we make about a gallon a week and sometimes we have left-overs that have pressurized the mason jar, so I know that it turned. I was not exactly sure what to do with this stuff? I compost, so I am completely organic...


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 24, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> What about juice from a masticating juicer? In my house, we make about a gallon a week and sometimes we have left-overs that have pressurized the mason jar, so I know that it turned. I was not exactly sure what to do with this stuff? I compost, so I am completely organic...
> View attachment 3813138


I guess it wpuld depend alittle on wats in the juice, ud wanna limit or eliminate citrus. But i dont see why it couldnt be added


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I guess it wpuld depend alittle on wats in the juice, ud wanna limit or eliminate citrus. But i dont see why it couldnt be added


Right, my wife likes a lot of lemon and ginger...


----------



## limonene (Oct 24, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Did anyone else run the atf x ssdd testers?


Yes my good pal happy b is running them, he has a thread on firestax. He must be getting close to completion now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 24, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> What about juice from a masticating juicer? In my house, we make about a gallon a week and sometimes we have left-overs that have pressurized the mason jar, so I know that it turned. I was not exactly sure what to do with this stuff? I compost, so I am completely organic...
> View attachment 3813138


I toss all of my fruit scraps in to my worm bin and let them do the work. Unfortunately I don't have the time it would take to be making various concoctions. I've made/used FPE's, lacto bacillus serum, bokashi, sprouted seed teas, coconut water, aloe, etc, etc. I haven't noticed a bit of difference in the end product when compared to just using a solid organic soil with quality compost/castings. The only difference I noticed was how much less time I had to spend on other things in life.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 24, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I toss all of my fruit scraps in to my worm bin and let them do the work. Unfortunately I don't have the time it would take to be making various concoctions. I've made/used FPE's, lacto bacillus serum, bokashi, sprouted seed teas, coconut water, aloe, etc, etc. I haven't noticed a bit of difference in the end product when compared to just using a solid organic soil with quality compost/castings. The only difference I noticed was how much less time I had to spend on other things in life.


On some strains ill fall alittle short in either potassium or something else minor and it works good as a boost in mid to later flower. Especially after week 5 on 8 wk finishers, cuz i dont wanna use high P guano that late and damage and microbes. 

At least thats the idea. The kelp i dont believe is supposed to help with flavor, essentially i switch out kelp todress or a kelp tea with the ffj. Thats me. Most if not all but 1-2, wont need any.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> On some strains ill fall alittle short in either potassium or something else minor and it works good as a boost in mid to later flower. Especially after week 5 on 8 wk finishers, cuz i dont wanna use high P guano that late and damage and microbes.
> 
> At least thats the idea. The kelp i dont believe is supposed to help with flavor, essentially i switch out kelp todress or a kelp tea with the ffj. Thats me. Most if not all but 1-2, wont need any.


Are you recycling your soil? If so, how many rounds have you used it for? I've noticed what I believe to be deficiencies pop in the first round or two from a batch of soil, but those seem to disappear as the soil ages. I'm guessing that some nutrients/minerals take longer to become bio avaialable so the plant will be lacking to a degree with newer soil. 

If the ffj helps with that then that's a good deal!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 24, 2016)

The Soulmate are the larger ones (and the one "middle" looking struggler) the three smaller ones are black lime reserve X dank Sinatra

All this talk of ffj left me feeling left out.. I just went out to the garden patch and grabbed some cucumbers, cut them up and threw them into my ffj container with some lacto b and previous alfalfa and cannabis ferments to get things started off right...


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 24, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are you recycling your soil? If so, how many rounds have you used it for? I've noticed what I believe to be deficiencies pop in the first round or two from a batch of soil, but those seem to disappear as the soil ages. I'm guessing that some nutrients/minerals take longer to become bio avaialable so the plant will be lacking to a degree with newer soil.
> 
> If the ffj helps with that then that's a good deal!


These last two runs r fresh runs and so will the next one, but im moving away fron guano for that reason, not ideal concentration for microbes and longer breakdown time. But after i make.this new soil with oyster shell to help with.the.mag ill be reusing.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 24, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are you recycling your soil? If so, how many rounds have you used it for? I've noticed what I believe to be deficiencies pop in the first round or two from a batch of soil, but those seem to disappear as the soil ages. I'm guessing that some nutrients/minerals take longer to become bio avaialable so the plant will be lacking to a degree with newer soil.
> 
> If the ffj helps with that then that's a good deal!


Man, I found a bunch of uncomposted wood chips in my first batch and I ended up having to screen it! It seems to be better than ever now!!! It was showing N def pretty bad, even with a rabbit manure top dress, it helped but I think that the damage was already done. I am considering screening all of my compost from now on!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 25, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Man, I found a bunch of uncomposted wood chips in my first batch and I ended up having to screen it! It seems to be better than ever now!!! It was showing N def pretty bad, even with a rabbit manure top dress, it helped but I think that the damage was already done. I am considering screening all of my compost from now on!


I've got quite a few cubic feet of used soil that's been composting with some alfalfa, worms, and tons of kitchen scraps for months I needed to screen a dang week ago...


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 25, 2016)

Organic is so forgiving. I agree soil gets better over time, I don't believe so much in nutrients imbalance, has more to do with poor soil life. Wanna grow happy plants ? Better see lots of critters when u peek under the mulch, yes I'm talking indoor. Best thing you can do when in doubt is nothing. If you want to be successful with organics the bigger the pot the better.


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 25, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Man, I found a bunch of uncomposted wood chips in my first batch and I ended up having to screen it! It seems to be better than ever now!!! It was showing N def pretty bad, even with a rabbit manure top dress, it helped but I think that the damage was already done. I am considering screening all of my compost from now on!


Sounds like work, I gave up on the screen lol


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 25, 2016)

Pinesoul lower buds (no-till 25 gallon geopot)


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 25, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I toss all of my fruit scraps in to my worm bin and let them do the work. Unfortunately I don't have the time it would take to be making various concoctions. I've made/used FPE's, lacto bacillus serum, bokashi, sprouted seed teas, coconut water, aloe, etc, etc. I haven't noticed a bit of difference in the end product when compared to just using a solid organic soil with quality compost/castings. The only difference I noticed was how much less time I had to spend on other things in life.


I agree w u bro. Ive cut back on alot of these extras youve mentioned. I hardly ever give even aact anymore. 

Dr. Ingram said something that made sense to me.... she said aact is only beneficial as a root drench if there is an inadequate amount or poor quality compost in the soil, or as a foliar. 

But since having cut back on all these extras, i havent noticed a bit of difference. All i water with in flower is molasses, himic acid, potassium silicate, and guano tea in the second half of flowering. 

I have noticed no difference in quality or yield. But i have noticed that i have alot more free time. $0.02


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 25, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Pinesoul lower buds (no-till 25 gallon geopot)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813816 View attachment 3813815
> View attachment 3813818


 sh!t look maroon! Very nice, good sir!!


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 25, 2016)

Anyone notice any difference in product when using seabird guano as opposed to bat guano. The seabird is just abit higher concentrate of P. But my stoned as ran out of my standard bat guano without gettin mo using as a soil amendment andor foliar

Ive just only used it one time, and didnt notice any difference but wanted to see if ppl got some good experience


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 25, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Organic is so forgiving. I agree soil gets better over time, I don't believe so much in nutrients imbalance, has more to do with poor soil life. Wanna grow happy plants ? Better see lots of critters when u peek under the mulch, yes I'm talking indoor. Best thing you can do when in doubt is nothing. If you want to be successful with organics the bigger the pot the better.


Ive seen so many critters with growing organic. So many of them are really hard to identify. Its always a bit scarry when u notice a new critter, but if they arent effecting my plants i just leave them. 

Theres prolly 10 dif species of bugs in my dirt that ive seen. Fungus gnats are there too, but they havent hurt anything. Their population has dwindled quite low since the tiny red spider lookin critters arrived. Those lil dude are gnar! And fast as hell! Id hate to live in their world lol!


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 25, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anyone notice any difference in product when using seabird guano as opposed to bat guano. The seabird is just abit higher concentrate of P. But my stoned as ran out of my standard bat guano without gettin mo using as a soil amendment andor foliar
> 
> Ive just only used it one time, and didnt notice any difference but wanted to see if ppl got some good experience


I use a seabird and bat mix, but only cuz Soma told me to lol and i LOVE the flavor the guano brings. I havent compared the bat vs. seabird, i just know that there is a noticeable dif in flavor when i dnt use any.


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 25, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ive seen so many critters with growing organic. So many of them are really hard to identify. Its always a bit scarry when u notice a new critter, but if they arent effecting my plants i just leave them.
> 
> Theres prolly 10 dif species of bugs in my dirt that ive seen. Fungus gnats are there too, but they havent hurt anything. Their population has dwindled quite low since the tiny red spider lookin critters arrived. Those lil dude are gnar! And fast as hell! Id hate to live in their world lol!


In my setup there are really only 2 pests that I have to battle with constantly (I run perpetual...) and it's spidermites and thrips. Last time i freaked out over a bug was when I imported spit bugs in the grow room by accident, i was like fuck? Now what!! but they didn't stand a chance in a dry indoor environment.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 25, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I use a seabird and bat mix, but only cuz Soma told me to lol and i LOVE the flavor the guano brings. I havent compared the bat vs. seabird, i just know that there is a noticeable dif in flavor when i dnt use any.


I figure it womt make a huge difference. But i didnt want to just go at it and have someone be like"oh shit, wen i did that it fuck up ____" lol paranoia! Lol


----------



## RORSN (Oct 25, 2016)

How does soil types, bird shit, and bugs have anything to do with Bodhi seeds? are we off topic?
-
RSN


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 25, 2016)

'Soulmate' (green pheno)- #terps



Lower bud:


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 25, 2016)

RORSN said:


> How does soil types, bird shit, and bugs have anything to do with Bodhi seeds? are we off topic?
> -
> RSN


As a DWC'er, it has nothing to do w/ my Bodhi seeds or plants. 

That said, is this your first post in this thread? I can't recall seeing any contributions from you in here. I think that's relevant. See, the cats that are in this soil discussion at the moment, have each contributed a huge amount of posts in this thread, and in fact, are among the most knowledgeable pertaining to growing AND Bodhi. If they want to stray a bit to a common topic among themselves, how does that hurt you exactly?

Got anything besides gripes that you'd like to contribute to the Bodhi thread?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 25, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> 'Soulmate' (green pheno)- #terpsView attachment 3813870
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice and dense and frosty as hell. I need to scoop me some of dem


----------



## limonene (Oct 25, 2016)

RORSN said:


> How does soil types, bird shit, and bugs have anything to do with Bodhi seeds? are we off topic?
> -
> RSN


Because when you look at their plants and wonder how they got them looking better than anything you've ever grown you can think back to the posts you've just read and a little light bulb will hopefully turn on in the empty space between your ears


----------



## limonene (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm a coco grower synthetics all the way but love to hear what the other guys do to make their plants happy.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> As a DWC'er, it has nothing to do w/ my Bodhi seeds or plants.
> 
> That said, is this your first post in this thread? I can't recall seeing any contributions from you in here. I think that's relevant. See, the cats that are in this soil discussion at the moment, have each contributed a huge amount of posts in this thread, and in fact, are among the most knowledgeable pertaining to growing AND Bodhi. If they want to stray a bit to a common topic among themselves, how does that hurt you exactly?
> 
> Got anything besides gripes that you'd like to contribute to the Bodhi thread?


I was gunna say something. But i think were cool here


Heres an early pic of strayfox gear, loctite x blueberry temple(bodhi seeds) i dont believe this will be released because the mother was lost? But....
If u havent tried strays gear, most is made from bodhi sourced seeds or cuts and i have to say im more impressed each day. The resin that is producing now,.is at pace with all my other bodhis and mayb more loud

And a sunshine 4 leaf ,kinda different structure on this on, anybody see a pheno with these leaves, havent seen one on anybody elses ss4, they kinda shoot straight forward, some fingers folding under others to point more straight, some double serrations, and the leaf stem is quite long coming out from the stalk


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 25, 2016)

Strawberry goji pheno, day 60. Super floppy.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 25, 2016)

Pura vida front strayfox dreadbread crosses in the back


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 25, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ive seen so many critters with growing organic. So many of them are really hard to identify. Its always a bit scarry when u notice a new critter, but if they arent effecting my plants i just leave them.
> 
> Theres prolly 10 dif species of bugs in my dirt that ive seen. Fungus gnats are there too, but they havent hurt anything. Their population has dwindled quite low since the tiny red spider lookin critters arrived. Those lil dude are gnar! And fast as hell! Id hate to live in their world lol!


 
WTF!!! I found this on my garage floor. It is either really good or really bad, it dont look like he just sits around and does nothing lol...


----------



## indican3 (Oct 25, 2016)

Cocoon came last friday (2 weeks shipping) from James Bean. Discrete packaging on point.

Croptober got me behind schedule so just planting these now.

Planted 4 seeds, have 8 left. Looks like I got 1 extra seed, although there's a 1% chance I just came across a stray seed from my crop when the seeds spilled out (should have counted seeds before spilling oops). Bittersweet bonus? haha. At least the 4 I planted I can say for sure were Cocoon.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 25, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> View attachment 3814010
> WTF!!! I found this on my garage floor. It is either really good or really bad, it dont look like he just sits around and does nothing lol...


Dude! You better hope that thing doesn't crawl up your drawers...look at the pinchers!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 25, 2016)

Cocoon is on my "must get" list!


----------



## RORSN (Oct 25, 2016)

no tit for tad. Just had to walk thru about 12 post to find anything about the thread topic. No mention of seeds during those post. 
-
RSN


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 25, 2016)

RORSN said:


> no tit for tad. Just had to walk thru about 12 post to find anything about the thread topic. No mention of seeds during those post.
> -
> RSN


And thats gunna happen after oh, 1400 pages this thread has been taken over by myself and about 20 other ppl, and has become a thread for advice of ppl growing bodhi seeds and. not just info on strains.

Lot of talented growers here that can give u a better more trusted answer than google. 

Breedbay is somewhere u can go to get basically just smoke and grow reports. They r mostly sectioned by strain. Many of us post test reports from unreleased strains and current ones being ran.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 25, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> 'Soulmate' (green pheno)- #terpsView attachment 3813870
> 
> Lower bud:
> View attachment 3813876


Seriously bro, u just killed that soulmate. Looks great. I have to say the wookie has not been a fan of my system. Just not my cup of tea so far(lavender,grapefruit), but mayb i just need the right girl.
But ur soulmate pics, make me wanna give it another shot....good show man.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 25, 2016)

RORSN said:


> no tit for tad. Just had to walk thru about 12 post to find anything about the thread topic. No mention of seeds during those post.
> -
> RSN


It's all good, but this has turned into a bodhi growers community kinda. This us a pretty active thread. There are bodhi picture threads here, and on instagram, bodhiguide has pics of all. Plenty of reviews there. Or ask a question???


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 25, 2016)

RORSN said:


> no tit for tad. Just had to walk thru about 12 post to find anything about the thread topic. No mention of seeds during those post.
> -
> RSN


You must be a blast at parties.


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> As a DWC'er, it has nothing to do w/ my Bodhi seeds or plants.
> 
> That said, is this your first post in this thread? I can't recall seeing any contributions from you in here. I think that's relevant. See, the cats that are in this soil discussion at the moment, have each contributed a huge amount of posts in this thread, and in fact, are among the most knowledgeable pertaining to growing AND Bodhi. If they want to stray a bit to a common topic among themselves, how does that hurt you exactly?
> 
> Got anything besides gripes that you'd like to contribute to the Bodhi thread?


@Amos Otis @limonene you guys are the best!! 


RORSN said:


> no tit for tad. Just had to walk thru about 12 post to find anything about the thread topic. No mention of seeds during those post.
> -
> RSN


Quiet when grown ups are talking. This is a no drama thread. Here, instead of immediately criticism try learning something. Then maybe one day u can actually contribute positivity instead of being an immediate dark cloud of negative ass. Heres some bodhi for your most important, time sensitive research...


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 25, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> @Amos Otis @limonene you guys are the best!!
> 
> Quiet when grown ups are talking. This is a no drama thread. Here, instead of immediately criticism try learning something. Then maybe one day u can actually contribute positivity instead of being an immediate dark cloud of negative ass. Heres some bodhi for your most important, time sensitive research...View attachment 3814079 View attachment 3814081 View attachment 3814085 View attachment 3814087


Always Killin that shit! Black raz!!!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm thinking im going to pop a couple black raspberry, some lions milk, and some of my bbhp x mt chucks next round. 

In great thanks to @apbx720


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm soaking black raz now lol
And some sliver lotus freebies...


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 25, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I'm thinking im going to pop a couple black raspberry, some lions milk, and some of my bbhp x mt chucks next round.
> 
> In great thanks to @apbx720


lions milk heck ya! I would love to see more of that one! And of coarse the BR too. Im halfway thru my first pack of cherry hptheres a candy cherry scent starting to come thru on this lady. The other 2 females are similar but smaller


GardenGnome83 said:


> I'm soaking black raz now lol
> And some sliver lotus freebies...


Thx friend! That black raz pic is one of my faves. All 4 of those actually. They go jabba stash, black raz, ssdd, more cowbell


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 25, 2016)

Man so much knowledge on here. Not always my style but if you're not learning you are regressing. Purple wookie so far is going from purple from the inside out.


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 25, 2016)

Didnt post my pic wth try later shit is about dead


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 25, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3814079 View attachment 3814081 View attachment 3814085 View attachment 3814087


Dank AF


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 25, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Man so much knowledge on here. Not always my style but if you're not learning you are regressing. Purple wookie so far is going from purple from the inside out.


I gifted a pack of Purple Wookie to @greasemonkeymann and he sounded like he was excited about them, I dont know if he started to flower them yet but he said that they were stinky teens anyways.



apbx720 said:


> They go jabba stash, black raz, ssdd, more cowbell


Is this your top 4 list? I keep looking at Mothers milk and Jabba's stash but I didnt expect much from More Cowbell.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 25, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I gifted a pack of Purple Wookie to @greasemonkeymann and he sounded like he was excited about them, I dont know if he started to flower them yet but he said that they were stinky teens anyways.
> 
> 
> Is this your top 4 list? I keep looking at Mothers milk and Jabba's stash but I didnt expect much from More Cowbell.


nah, not yet, I don't have the flower room clear of my landlord's hundreds of fuckin pounds yet...
but soon.. only got one female out of the five that popped though.
but I popped another three.
honestly the pink lotus that I have outside is the plant with my attention..
that one is deeeep purple and sparkly frosty
i'll get pics of it ever stops raining out there


----------



## doniawon (Oct 25, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> @Amos Otis @limonene you guys are the best!!
> 
> Quiet when grown ups are talking. This is a no drama thread. Here, instead of immediately criticism try learning something. Then maybe one day u can actually contribute positivity instead of being an immediate dark cloud of negative ass. Heres some bodhi for your most important, time sensitive research...View attachment 3814079 View attachment 3814081 View attachment 3814085 View attachment 3814087


WoW


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 25, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I gifted a pack of Purple Wookie to @greasemonkeymann and he sounded like he was excited about them, I dont know if he started to flower them yet but he said that they were stinky teens anyways.
> 
> 
> Is this your top 4 list? I keep looking at Mothers milk and Jabba's stash but I didnt expect much from More Cowbell.


Fave pics maybe but not necessarily my fave x's, sry bout that. Id say my top 5 bodhi cuts would be
1. Ssdd
2. Blk raz
3. More cowbell
4. Ssdd×wookie15
5. Mothers milk
But thats just rn, u know how they change lol plus im ALWAYS hunting. More cowbell cut i found i think isnt that common. Its a bigger yielding sweet tasting og burnt rubber type.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 25, 2016)

just coped some Appalachian super skunk
( mass super skunk x appalachia ) 

hoping for awesomeness


----------



## Nu-Be (Oct 25, 2016)

Can we restart that soil and ffj conversation?  I felt like we tapped into tribal knowledge for a second, from deep within the akashic records.

Barefoot Dr at the end of week 3. I dig the structure and stacking. SIPs are doing their job.



The color is healthy, and the smells remind me of berry muffins and lemon coffeecake - all fresh baked goodness!



I'm fully aboard the organic soil wagon. Seems like it works great!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 25, 2016)

Wookie possibly bodhi?
Strayfox guava 13 x dreadbread


----------



## doniawon (Oct 25, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Can we restart that soil and ffj conversation?  I felt like we tapped into tribal knowledge for a second, from deep within the akashic records.
> 
> Barefoot Dr at the end of week 3. I dig the structure and stacking. SIPs are doing their job.
> 
> ...


Damn u soil growers with your delicious weeds


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 25, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Can we restart that soil and ffj conversation?  I felt like we tapped into tribal knowledge for a second, from deep within the akashic records.
> 
> Barefoot Dr at the end of week 3. I dig the structure and stacking. SIPs are doing their job.
> 
> ...


 came up with a hybrid wicking system im going to start working on this weekend.

what size airstone did you put in your totes?

also stop making me want to pop the docta


----------



## Shmozz (Oct 25, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> 'Soulmate' (green pheno)- #terpsView attachment 3813870
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just grabbed me some soulmate. What's the difference in the phenos? I'm hoping I grab that nice purple one, but I figure I'll find a keeper in three no matter what.


----------



## Krippled (Oct 25, 2016)

Purple Wookie-seed in hand 30 days ago... Skunky stem rub.


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 25, 2016)

Solemate


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 25, 2016)

Shmozz said:


> I just grabbed me some soulmate. What's the difference in the phenos? I'm hoping I grab that nice purple one, but I figure I'll find a keeper in three no matter what.


I had 7/10 females, four of which had nice colors. Unreal terps, potency, and high! Excited to see your pheno!

 

Accidentally posted the photo twice, sorry.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 25, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Pinesoul lower buds (no-till 25 gallon geopot)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813816 View attachment 3813815
> View attachment 3813818


That's killin' it!!!


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 25, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> @Amos Otis @limonene you guys are the best!!
> 
> Quiet when grown ups are talking. This is a no drama thread. Here, instead of immediately criticism try learning something. Then maybe one day u can actually contribute positivity instead of being an immediate dark cloud of negative ass. Heres some bodhi for your most important, time sensitive research...View attachment 3814079 View attachment 3814081 View attachment 3814085 View attachment 3814087



Soo nice man, is this the #2 or #5, im pretty sure i got this clone (#5)dialed in.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 25, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Can we restart that soil and ffj conversation?  I felt like we tapped into tribal knowledge for a second, from deep within the akashic records.
> 
> Barefoot Dr at the end of week 3. I dig the structure and stacking. SIPs are doing their job.
> 
> ...


Ill be making a batch using grapes, found they r high in P for a fruit soshould be good. And i love the dark color, bananas r gunna get extraripe this time to get that hard sweet going. I really enjoy making these ferments myself and @futant or bamboodan on ig, has alot of ferments i see him poppin with.

They r definitely cheaper and make u feel connected with wat ur producing
The info at unconventional farmer is a great start


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 25, 2016)

Are there any good medical strains from Bodhi?
I found Good Medicine but every one is sold out or it's been discontinued.
Sorta looking for a 1:1 CBD - THC ratio.
SSDD seems to be a winner but I never found the percentages.

Good info on how both CBD and THC fight cancer cells.
https://patients4medicalmarijuana.wordpress.com/how-cannabinoids-kill-cancer-dennis-hill/


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 26, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Are there any good medical strains from Bodhi?
> I found Good Medicine but every one is sold out or it's been discontinued.
> Sorta looking for a 1:1 CBD - THC ratio.
> SSDD seems to be a winner but I never found the percentages.
> ...


Thank you for that article. I sent it to my mom who was just diagnosed stage 4 breast cancer that has metastasized. She will not smoke but she said she would try some infused coconut oil. She is strong, stubborn and positive all good things in this fight...


----------



## COGrown (Oct 26, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Are there any good medical strains from Bodhi?
> I found Good Medicine but every one is sold out or it's been discontinued.
> Sorta looking for a 1:1 CBD - THC ratio.
> SSDD seems to be a winner but I never found the percentages.
> ...


Bodhi's high cbd strains have always been given away as 'with purchase' freebies. Barefoot Doctor is the high CBD freebie available right now, SSDD x Good Medicine.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 26, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Are there any good medical strains from Bodhi?
> I found Good Medicine but every one is sold out or it's been discontinued.
> Sorta looking for a 1:1 CBD - THC ratio.
> SSDD seems to be a winner but I never found the percentages.
> ...


Wat ur gunna want to do is get on instagram. Find @headiegardens. he may have some barefoot doc, or good med crosses or mayb an acdc x.


----------



## Slimjimham (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm all about getting input from other people, and the bodhi people are the best people  haha. I'm looking to hopefully soon put in a business plan for a legal recreational grow of 3,000sf (3000 sf of CANOPY space) so warehouse well prob be around 5,000sf+

I don't currently have the warehouse so can't give the exact dimensions but I would love to see some of you guys design how you would lay it out. 

Some points in thinking but open to discussion,
-70% flower space
-30% veg space 
-3 main flower rooms, that way if there is a problem a full room could be shut down& sterilized
-1 smaller room for strain testing as to not introduce hermies or crap genetics in main rooms

-room not included in 3,000sf for,
-drying
-trimming
-nutrient topoff tanks/ water storage
-small office
-small storage area. 

So let's see it guys! What do you think the best layout of the space would be?

I grow in hydro in current culture systems, may try the rockwol thing like the jungle boys if I get licensing but currently can't because of plant count limits for medical growers where I live. 

Feel free to message me direct, and please try to shoot me something, even if a rough sketch! Thanks!


----------



## torontoke (Oct 26, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Are there any good medical strains from Bodhi?
> I found Good Medicine but every one is sold out or it's been discontinued.
> Sorta looking for a 1:1 CBD - THC ratio.
> SSDD seems to be a winner but I never found the percentages.
> ...


might want to give this one a go.
I have thought about ordering these for awhile now myself.
Good medicine x ssdd
https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/daisy-may/804


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 26, 2016)

Purple wookie 24 days topped once little training. Was slacking due to pneumonia but she is smelly like crazy a mix of sweet fruit up front with a spicy finish. My nose sucks haha have to get the wife to smell it. Colors are amazing though if she keeps purpling up she will look amazing at the finish.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 26, 2016)

torontoke said:


> might want to give this one a go.
> I have thought about ordering these for awhile now myself.
> Good medicine x ssdd
> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/daisy-may/804


Yes! Go with that! The 'butter cut' pheno of SSDD is some of the best pain meds out there.


Cezarkush said:


> Purple wookie 24 days topped once little training. Was slacking due to pneumonia but she is smelly like crazy a mix of sweet fruit up front with a spicy finish. My nose sucks haha have to get the wife to smell it. Colors are amazing though if she keeps purpling up she will look amazing at the finish.


Fuego! This cross will be one of the best wookie crosses....
RKU / purple unicorn FTW


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 26, 2016)

Here you go @Nu-Be , got some Ffj. 
Brown sugar with apple, pear, banana, grapes and carrot. With a swig of the coconut milk, if u wanna add abunch of coco milk, which may be more helpful in transition u may need add some raw sugar to counter the liquid. But i dont think its necessary.

I normally use mango and peach but they were out, mostly cuz i think ppl have this notion "if mango has myrocene and i add that to my mix, mayb the plant will absorb it to the crystal" which may just b wishful thinking but i like to play in that

Idk how much nute value it has, but ive NEVER burnt with it and ive gone several waters in a row up to 2T. No issue. Supposed to make things sweeter but with everything ive done different lately all i kno.is things r gettin better amd this has been here during that
Now we wait


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 26, 2016)

doniawon said:


> This makes my head hurt, just thinking about it.
> Just get super blazed n set it up as u go! Lol


Oh man, I love you but that is like the worst idea lol... Stoner thoughts! Well, that is how I get cheap mustangs anyways. My new avatar, someone dropped a whole bunch of money into this car and never got it running right! They got the cosmetic part down and spent $3-4k on the engine, but didnt tune it and didnt set the trans cable right, so it shifts erratic... I got a good deal considering how much they spent on it! Sputter, sputter, backfire, miss, then shift early! I think that it can translate to growing too???


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 26, 2016)

@JDGreen so do you just mix all that crap up in a blender and let it ferment or is there a process to it? Any general guidelines to follow as far as amounts of each to mix?


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 26, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Here you go @Nu-Be , got some Ffj.
> Brown sugar with apple, pear, banana, grapes and carrot. With a swig of the coconut milk, if u wanna add abunch of coco milk, which may be more helpful in transition u may need add some raw sugar to counter the liquid. But i dont think its necessary.
> 
> I normally use mango and peach but they were out, mostly cuz i think ppl have this notion "if mango has myrocene and i add that to my mix, mayb the plant will absorb it to the crystal" which may just b wishful thinking but i like to play in that
> ...


That was some fast bubbles under 30min


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 26, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @JDGreen so do you just mix all that crap up in a blender and let it ferment or is there a process to it? Any general guidelines to follow as far as amounts of each to mix?


Its a 1:1 mix of fruit to brown sugar. And i chop the fruit into chunks, depending on the fruit, the harder to mash the smaller i chop. I mash all that up real good with a wooden spoon and rubber spatula.

The basic process is on
http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/recipes/bloom-fertilizer/

U can kinda play with it.

Note:im no master at this, this is my 3 different combinations of fruit, and 3 flower run using it. So im not overqualfied


----------



## doniawon (Oct 26, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Oh man, I love you but that is like the worst idea lol... Stoner thoughts! Well, that is how I get cheap mustangs anyways. My new avatar, someone dropped a whole bunch of money into this car and never got it running right! They got the cosmetic part down and spent $3-4k on the engine, but didnt tune it and didnt set the trans cable right, so it shifts erratic... I got a good deal considering how much they spent on it! Sputter, sputter, backfire, miss, then shift early! I think that it can translate to growing too???


Ya, you're prolly right mustang .


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 26, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Brown sugar with apple, pear, banana, grapes and carrot. With a swig of the coconut milk, if u wanna add abunch of coco milk, which may be more helpful in transition u may need add some raw sugar to counter the liquid. But i dont think its necessary.


use the milk it's good stuff , i add pumpkin (canned ) & i use coconut sugar ,it's tapped much like maples are but @ the inflorescence stem of a flowering coconut tree , has added hormones & is not as refined as brown sugar or molasses is


----------



## doniawon (Oct 26, 2016)

Could this ffj be used alone as a bloom nutrient or is it best paired with a base nutrient.

Can anyone recommend a good organic base for coco that would pair w ffj

A pic of ssdd to stay on topic


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 26, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Could this ffj be used alone as a bloom nutrient or is it best paired with a base nutrient.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good organic base for coco?


do u mean a feed tea ?
I did a breakdown / feed tea this last summer , i was using amended coco


----------



## doniawon (Oct 26, 2016)

QUOTE="Fastslappy, post: 13079184, member: 920361"]do u mean a feed tea ?
I did a breakdown / feed tea this last summer , i was using amended coco[/QUOTE]

Liquid or granular . Something I could mix rather than brew.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 26, 2016)

doniawon said:


> QUOTE="Fastslappy, post: 13079184, member: 920361"]do u mean a feed tea ?
> I did a breakdown / feed tea this last summer , i was using amended coco


Liquid or granular . Something I could mix rather than brew.[/QUOTE]
I run a mix of peat/coco, but moving to.peat more i think. Its not strong enough to use alone. The soil must be amended.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 26, 2016)

everything was a powder, grd dry & organic 


doniawon said:


> . Something I could mix rather than brew.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 26, 2016)

I use floranova but I know that shits not organic.
I think ill try maxsea or something alike with the ffj and mykos/bennies. Really trying to go organic


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 26, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I use floranova but I know that shits not organic.
> I think ill try maxsea or something alike with the ffj and mykos/bennies. Really trying to go organic


that's what i just moved away from was Floranova ,koolbloom ,rock resinator,terpinator used mycos,bennies ,ffj's , banana peel beer with the above , the transition to full O was easy then 
I did some killer gro's on that shit but my "O" summer gro has the best taste ever


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 26, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I use floranova but I know that shits not organic.
> I think ill try maxsea or something alike with the ffj and mykos/bennies. Really trying to go organic


My first full organic run kinda got messed up due to a ph problem, it was pretty outta wack. But i gots it all fixed this round, and everything is much better.

It looked very promising last run...till i fucked that up lol


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 26, 2016)

@doniawon

Water only with the right soil buddy 

You can make sst/aact/ffj if you want, you just might not need to.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 26, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> @doniawon
> 
> Water only with the right soil buddy
> 
> You can make sst/aact/ffj if you want, you just might not need to.


I'm moving that way ,That soil u speak of ; just don't happen over night & a run to the hydro-shop 
SST are a great thing , that the one thing that I could tell the effect the very next day ,
blue corn rulz , well so does yellow gonna do both at once next round


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 26, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I use floranova but I know that shits not organic.
> I think ill try maxsea or something alike with the ffj and mykos/bennies. Really trying to go organic


might as well use Jack's as that Maxsea over price same nutes as Jack's 
check out greengenes on youtube , his thread was closed but it's still there 
links on the where & how to use Jack's his vids cover that as well he's on IG as well


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 26, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> @doniawon
> 
> Water only with the right soil buddy
> 
> You can make sst/aact/ffj if you want, you just might not need to.


Fact


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 26, 2016)

I grabbed some yellow to try 

And a new myco mix

Very excited for this next cycle. New room, new lights, new SIPs, new brewer, more bodhi 

Also:

Bbhp hash and nugglet to stay on topic.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 26, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I grabbed some yellow to try
> 
> And a new myco mix
> 
> ...


God damn better stay on topic fuckin soil nerdz lol


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 26, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I grabbed some yellow to try
> 
> And a new myco mix
> 
> ...


I can almost taste that hash...


----------



## doniawon (Oct 26, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> @doniawon
> 
> Water only with the right soil buddy
> 
> You can make sst/aact/ffj if you want, you just might not need to.


Ill just get my soil from u then, jp. Problem solved


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 26, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Ill just get my soil from u then, jp. Problem solved


I know a guy.....


----------



## elkamino (Oct 26, 2016)

Saw my grow mentor last week for the first time in 6 years. Back in the day he taught me a vegetarian version of Subcool's recipe, singing the praises of organic and the accompanying flavor, and I been using it ever since, even though I've moved from a house with lots of room to an apt with very little. 

Anyway he's all Canna A and B now, and singing the praises of coco, not worrying about organic and never looking back. So wtf. To each his own.

Anyway, here's the first of 2 Bodhi Dank Zappa I harvested recently, chopped at 9 weeks and smells of garlic breath after a month of cure and is currently a keeper. Other than a couple waterings with aloe and AgSil she was water-only since a week before flip.


----------



## elkamino (Oct 26, 2016)

Another Dank Zappa. Both from seed, chopped at 9 weeks, cured for 4. They have a similar but more subtle garlic/rubber smell, redder too. The other one morphed from rubber to garlic during the cure. Not sure its for everyone but I enjoy the smoke. This one yielded a little better but didn't have as strong a smell, also didn't leave a layer of pure white trichs after manicuring like the one posted above.

Structure may look funny because I circle them around a vert 600w HPS.


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 26, 2016)

@Jp.the.pope how do you form your hash like that? Any links to a how to? Apparently I'm full of off topic questions today lol. So to keep it Bodhi related I have 5 gogi on day 64 that will be coming down Friday. Samples from the clone run are proving to be extremely potent and very tasty.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 26, 2016)

Hmm first time I have heard garlic description for dank zappa but two in same grow seems it may be common. I bought it hearing lots of fruity, watermelon, and some musty hash smelling ones. May wait to pop these for bit only because I hate garlic smelling weed. Thanks a lot for reporting and giving descriptions..


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 26, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @Jp.the.pope how do you form your hash like that? Any links to a how to? Apparently I'm full of off topic questions today lol. So to keep it Bodhi related I have 5 gogi on day 64 that will be coming down Friday. Samples from the clone run are proving to be extremely potent and very tasty.


Pics of goji???


----------



## elkamino (Oct 26, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hmm first time I have heard garlic description for dank zappa but two in same grow seems it may be common. I bought it hearing lots of fruity, watermelon, and some musty hash smelling ones. May wait to pop these for bit only because I hate garlic smelling weed. Thanks a lot for reporting and giving descriptions..


Nothing sweet or fruity about it! I don't really like the rubber smell, but am trying to tell myself I like the garlic that's replacing it. Really tho only a month of cure so far so it'l keep changing.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 26, 2016)

I make over 300 gallons of soil at a time lol... Leaf, grass, rabbit manure, worm castings, and DTE's Bio-live. Bio-live is the only thing that I pay for anymore and maybe some kelp. It makes a nice "water only" soil! I am tempted to send some to @doniawon lol...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 26, 2016)

It is compost by the way!!!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 26, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @Jp.the.pope how do you form your hash like that? Any links to a how to? Apparently I'm full of off topic questions today lol. So to keep it Bodhi related I have 5 gogi on day 64 that will be coming down Friday. Samples from the clone run are proving to be extremely potent and very tasty.


Check out the frenchy cannoli thread.

Just IWE dried and hand pressed for a loooong time 

I'll try to find a link when I get home


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 26, 2016)

I made a chicken crap box also! It is supposed to be about the same as seabird or bat guano... I gifted Greasemonkey a couple of packs of Bodhi seeds for spending the time to show me how to do this! It's the cheapest and best soil that I have used!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 26, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I make over 300 gallons of soil at a time lol... Leaf, grass, rabbit manure, worm castings, and DTE's Bio-live. Bio-live is the only thing that I pay for anymore and maybe some kelp. It makes a nice "water only" soil! I am tempted to send some to @doniawon lol...
> View attachment 3815185
> View attachment 3815190



Time or money. Organics are all about the inputs


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 26, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Time or money. Organics are all about the inputs


I forgot about the eggs, I use a bunch in my worm bin! Here is 3 days worth of eggs, we get about 5-7 every day...


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 26, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Pics of goji???


Wish that I could. It may not be the prettiest plant I've seen on this site but it's my best round by far. Unfortunately I'm not bright enough to figure out how to post pics on here which is probably for the best considering I'm not from a "friendly" state anyway. 


Jp.the.pope said:


> Check out the frenchy cannoli thread.
> 
> Just IWE dried and hand pressed for a loooong time
> 
> I'll try to find a link when I get home


Thanks @Jp.the.pope that's good enough I'm sure I can find it


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I hate garlic smelling weed.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I made a chicken crap box also! It is supposed to be about the same as seabird or bat guano.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 26, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> figure out how to post pics on here which is probably for the best considering I'm not from a "friendly" state anyway.


There are a few of us on here!

Probably looking to move to N. Cali or Oregon soon. That direction anyways!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 26, 2016)

Anyone else get strawberry milk x ssdd testers?​


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 26, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Anyone else get strawberry milk x ssdd testers?​


No sounds dank how you get testers?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 26, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3815293


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 26, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> There are a few of us on here!
> 
> Probably looking to move to N. Cali or Oregon soon. That direction anyways!


Colorado is where is at in my homer opinion lol better weather and four seasons. But don't move here we are becoming crowded lol


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 26, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Anyone else get strawberry milk x ssdd testers?​


The terpenado? I think @futant , bamboodan has it


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 26, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Colorado is where is at in my homer opinion lol better weather and four seasons. But don't move here we are becoming crowded lol


Move them, Lockem down ....mwah hahaha


----------



## doniawon (Oct 26, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> The terpenado? I think @futant , bamboodan has it


Its named, terpinado? ....

Hmmm. Sounds intresting.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 26, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Its named, terpinado? ....
> 
> Hmmm. Sounds intresting.


I believe so. Ig my friend...where u at lol


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 26, 2016)

Pinesoul lowers- Pheno 'A' clone run

Grown in living soil using enzymes, malted barley powder.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 26, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I believe so. Ig my friend...where u at lol


I got u for reference


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 26, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Pinesoul lowers- Pheno 'A' clone run
> 
> Grown in living soil using enzymes, malted barley powder.
> 
> View attachment 3815363


The colors on that girl are out of this world. Amazing job!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 26, 2016)

torontoke said:


> might want to give this one a go.
> I have thought about ordering these for awhile now myself.
> Good medicine x ssdd
> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/daisy-may/804


Awesome!!
Been thinking about placing an order there. He has a lot of good beans on the site and as much as I clicked around I never saw those. Not a bad price and worth a pheno hunt.
Thanks again

Love that VW engine in your avy.
I had a 1776 in a sand rail that kicked ass.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 27, 2016)

Lemon stank goji og, day 63 today. Soon...This pheno is stretchy, and super pretty, with all her knotty goodness.


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> The terpenado? I think @futant , bamboodan has it


I thought Terpenado was Strawberry Milk x Wookie...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 27, 2016)

Hows the smell on the pinesoul? This one has my interest.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 27, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Its named, terpinado? ....
> 
> Hmmm. Sounds intresting.


@ShyGuru thank ubfor the correction.
I thought he meant the wookie x. 
Not alot of ssdd testers showing off, weird.

Ill have gg4xssdd pics up soon, we r coming up on weeks 5
I believe bodhi said he may releasr this a an outdoor....if he does idky cuz i had no herm issues at all, and these girls r both BOSS


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 27, 2016)

Wolf pack. One of my favorite strains ever. 

Still have synergy, rm Nigerian X afghani, jungle spice, appy superskunk, bingo pj etc to trim. 

All these plants are averaging 6-8 zips per so it's been a pain.


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3815633
> Wolf pack. One of my favorite strains ever.
> 
> Still have synergy, rm Nigerian X afghani, jungle spice, appy superskunk, bingo pj etc to trim.
> ...


We all feel the pain.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 27, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Awesome!!
> Been thinking about placing an order there. He has a lot of good beans on the site and as much as I clicked around I never saw those. Not a bad price and worth a pheno hunt.
> Thanks again
> 
> ...


The Daisy May is Strayfox gear, but he uses a lot of Bodhi's work in his strains. Good stuff. 



Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3815633
> Wolf pack. One of my favorite strains ever.
> 
> Still have synergy, rm Nigerian X afghani, jungle spice, appy superskunk, bingo pj etc to trim.
> ...


Any pics of the Nigerian x Afghani? I have a pack of those and I have not seen any runs online.


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 27, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hows the smell on the pinesoul? This one has my interest.


I wrote Pinesoul, when I should of wrote Soulmate...

Pinesoul Gogi f2 x Wookie

Aromas are extremely complex and vary a little from pheno to pheno but, all seven of the phenos I ran were loud. A little fruit (orange, grape, lemon/lime) a lot of skunk and OG goodness. Not really getting much lavender. 

The flavors are off the wall also on this cross. I take a hit and I can't get my tongue from going wacko with all the flavor in there lol. Crazy good!

Just heard that Bodhi is already out of these beans, grab them while you can...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 27, 2016)

This thread is fantastic! Some absolutely stunning flower pics, and some really great info on organic soil (I think I just heard RORSN's head explode)!


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 27, 2016)

Got these from a guy from icmag. What to pop, what to pop?

Oh and one more thing... in case u havent met, this is blk raz #5 (br5). One of my favorite cuts. Leans hard to her mothers (gojif2 raz sharpie marker) side. She was brutally bukakied by my male ssdd. So what we have in the last pic is a baby-(black raspberry × sunshine daydream) seed!   she didnt take like id hoped. Only 1-2 seeds per nug, some more, some nugs w no seeds. Theres plenty for me to test with. N i could moat likely make more. Either my pollen is gettin old or this br5 doesnt reproduce very well. The hairs on this girl in early flower are really short and stubby and they didnt die n get that weird thin stringy look like most do immediately after pollination. Hopefully its my pollen. It was prob 7-8 mo old when i made this cross so idk i think thats kinda old for pollen any thoughts? 

Oh and btw this was the only seed showing lol by lookin at this plant u would never know shes preg


----------



## doniawon (Oct 27, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Got these from a guy from icmag. What to pop, what to pop?View attachment 3815706
> 
> Oh and one more thing... in case u havent met, this is blk raz #5 (br5). One of my favorite cuts. Leans hard to her mothers (gojif2 raz sharpie marker) side. She was brutally bukakied by my male ssdd. So what we have in the last pic is a baby-(black raspberry × sunshine daydream) seed! View attachment 3815713 View attachment 3815716 she didnt take like id hoped. Only 1-2 seeds per nug, some more, some nugs w no seeds. Theres plenty for me to test with. N i could moat likely make more. Either my pollen is gettin old or this br5 doesnt reproduce very well. The hairs on this girl in early flower are really short and stubby and they didnt die n get that weird thin stringy look like most do immediately after pollination. Hopefully its my pollen. It was prob 7-8 mo old when i made this cross so idk i think thats kinda old for pollen any thoughts?
> 
> Oh and btw this was the only seed showing lol by lookin at this plant u would never know shes preg


Keep making seeds brotha, u seem to make monsters lol

Ssdd f2


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 27, 2016)

@doniawon dang shes a beast!! Let me know if u like how she turns out we'll get u more! 

Looks like i got 14/18 ssdd f2 females!! Never in my life have i gotten female ratio like that lol. Im waiting to take clones here in a few days n then we ll flip em. Ill post a group shot veg pic tmoro.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3815633
> Wolf pack. One of my favorite strains ever.
> 
> Still have synergy, rm Nigerian X afghani, jungle spice, appy superskunk, bingo pj etc to trim.
> ...


Extremely interested on your findings with bingo pajamas smells and all. After seeing a grow someone did a long time ago the structure of it I invested in many packs to try.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 27, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> I wrote Pinesoul, when I should of wrote Soulmate...
> 
> Pinesoul Gogi f2 x Wookie
> 
> ...


Hell yeah thumbs up! I have avoided the wookie because I hate lavendar but I just may pt this in my basket soon =)


----------



## hillbill (Oct 27, 2016)

Just loading the U nderdog with some space monkey which is gg4/wookie15 and it is as loud and proud as anything I have seen. Definet cedar and insense. Hashy and fruity tasting. I don't know which side that comes from. My two that I have raised so far were done at 50 days with Amber to prove it. It is already one of my favorites. Very potent but extremely loud!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 27, 2016)

COGrown said:


> The Daisy May is Strayfox gear, but he uses a lot of Bodhi's work in his strains. Good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Any pics of the Nigerian x Afghani? I have a pack of those and I have not seen any runs online.


I had 3. Will make it a point to trim one of them next and put pics up. I could even do a top nug or 2 today for pics sake. 

IMO they grew strangely. Def the 3 shittiest looking plants out of 19. All 3 stayed really short but had super skinny leaves. Kinda Larfy.

Smells like Sprite soda. Like exactly.

I gave a nug to my friend who hates Couchlock-y indicas. He absolutely loved it.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 27, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Keep making seeds brotha, u seem to make monsters lol
> 
> Ssdd f2View attachment 3815733View attachment 3815737


I think I have 3 females already, f1s running along side of them. Ill keep u posted.
Thanks again they are beautiful


----------



## doniawon (Oct 27, 2016)

I have 3 space monkey females, this one is bigger than the other two. Thick stem gg4 !


----------



## lambofgod (Oct 27, 2016)

Just over 5 weeks from germ and sexing, 6/10 Goji, 6/10 silver mountain, 3/5 wookie×SSDD turned out female, couldn't be more pleased with those numbers. All the silver mountain are extremely uniform, Goji not so much, each one looks different from another. Excited to run them all, everyone is getting new shoes tonight....now to figure out what to do with the males, one Goji stands out from all the rest


----------



## torontoke (Oct 27, 2016)

lambofgod said:


> Just over 5 weeks from germ and sexing, 6/10 Goji, 6/10 silver mountain, 3/5 wookie×SSDD turned out female, couldn't be more pleased with those numbers. All the silver mountain are extremely uniform, Goji not so much, each one looks different from another. Excited to run them all, everyone is getting new shoes tonight....now to figure out what to do with the males, one Goji stands out from all the rest


Could always leave the male in there and gain a butt load of new bff's


----------



## numberfour (Oct 27, 2016)

One of the Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream testers, 28 days since flip.


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 27, 2016)

lambofgod said:


> Just over 5 weeks from germ and sexing, 6/10 Goji, 6/10 silver mountain, 3/5 wookie×SSDD turned out female, couldn't be more pleased with those numbers. All the silver mountain are extremely uniform, Goji not so much, each one looks different from another. Excited to run them all, everyone is getting new shoes tonight....now to figure out what to do with the males, one Goji stands out from all the rest


You could cross him to the stand out goji female of the bunch. Ive heard goji f2s bring out alot of very nice phenos, lots of fun to hunt thru. Also whatever goji seeds are left are all that remain and will never be remade again


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 27, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I have 3 space monkey females, this one is bigger than the other two. Thick stem gg4 !View attachment 3815880


I also had a thick stem gg4×ssdd pheno. Is that a gg4 trait?


----------



## N.R.G. (Oct 27, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> You could cross him to the stand out goji female of the bunch. Ive heard goji f2s bring out alot of very nice phenos, lots of fun to hunt thru. Also whatever goji seeds are left are all that remain and will never be remade again


Is this 100% accurate? We won't see Goji again? That's pretty sad if it's true. What about pure SSDD? I see a lot of crosses with it coming out, is he planning to stop putting out pure SSDD as well?


----------



## doniawon (Oct 27, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I also had a thick stem gg4×ssdd pheno. Is that a gg4 trait?


Ill snap a pic of my gg4, she's lanky so thicker stems would b good I assume?


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 27, 2016)

@Al Yamoni i got a pack of ur super silver hashplant x dank sinatra 

Thank u so much for ur generosity man.

I wont be able to get.to them till the 2017 due to tests, but i will let u know wat i find in ur mastery.


----------



## Shmozz (Oct 27, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> I wrote Pinesoul, when I should of wrote Soulmate...
> 
> Pinesoul Gogi f2 x Wookie
> 
> ...


Soooo glad I copped a pack... Maybe should have gotten 2. But some of those loompa crosses caught my eye... So lazy lightning it was!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 27, 2016)

Lazy lightning .. Most are pretty beastly


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 27, 2016)

Fat Cherry x SSDD a tester or available somewhere?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 27, 2016)

N.R.G. said:


> Is this 100% accurate? We won't see Goji again? That's pretty sad if it's true. What about pure SSDD? I see a lot of crosses with it coming out, is he planning to stop putting out pure SSDD as well?


Yep, both will be gone once his stock dries up. He lost/retired the males to both of those crosses.


----------



## CoralMafia (Oct 27, 2016)

I am so glad I have a ton of ssdd f2s then,lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 27, 2016)

So a question to my bodhi peeps that have done some chuckin...I am planning on making some F2's of both Lucky Charms and Satsuma. I'm wondering if I should just do an open pollination using all of the plants, or should I pick what I deem to be the best male/female and use just them, or something else?

I've asked this question in other threads and have gotten a mixed response. My inclination tells me to use only the plants that stand out, but from a genetic standpoint I don't know if that's the best approach?


----------



## CoralMafia (Oct 27, 2016)

To be honest I'm not a hundred percent I would say you would want to use the best possible plants to start with, but then again just as you point out that might not very well be the answer at all. I used the best looking male and dusted all my ladies then labeled them short or tall because i had 2 distinct phenos that were either squat fat ladies or long lanky ones. both of them were phenomenal smoke. sorry to ramble


----------



## CoralMafia (Oct 27, 2016)

Also would you like to trade for a few of them lucky charms? I have a fair amount to choose from,


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 27, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> Also would you like to trade for a few of them lucky charms? I have a fair amount to choose from,
> View attachment 3816126


I'm sure there'll be plenty to go around. Most definitely. I'll post up my progress once the pollen flys, and from there we can chat further via pm....


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 27, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> So a question to my bodhi peeps that have done some chuckin...I am planning on making some F2's of both Lucky Charms and Satsuma. I'm wondering if I should just do an open pollination using all of the plants, or should I pick what I deem to be the best male/female and use just them, or something else?
> 
> I've asked this question in other threads and have gotten a mixed response. My inclination tells me to use only the plants that stand out, but from a genetic standpoint I don't know if that's the best approach?


First, set specific goals.

Find the top two males that you favor based on what you're looking for and hit all the ladies you get (unless you get some that are meh or undesirable, scrap those).

Run one male first run, and the second at a later date so you can keep the seeds and pollen separate and label them for each female and male used.

As you test them you'll quickly find out which males and females make crosses that in turn give you the desirable traits you want from the beginning.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> @Al Yamoni i got a pack of ur super silver hashplant x dank sinatra
> 
> Thank u so much for ur generosity man.
> 
> I wont be able to get.to them till the 2017 due to tests, but i will let u know wat i find in ur mastery.


No worries man, I just hope you find something that interests you! I'm glad to make them and even happier to spread them around.

Eta: thanks for the kindness brother


----------



## doniawon (Oct 27, 2016)

Silverlotus females and a couple gogi fems today


----------



## doniawon (Oct 27, 2016)

Awhile ago I mentioned I picked up purple nepal x g13 seeds from some guy at walmart.
I think they were legit  guess ill keep it around.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 27, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Awhile ago I mentioned I picked up purple nepal x g13 seeds from some guy at walmart.
> I think they were legit  guess ill keep it around. View attachment 3816217View attachment 3816218


Nice plant man!!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank u trax, its like u were saying drop them shorelines, u never know what ull get!


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 27, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Thank u trax, its like u were saying drop them shorelines, u never know what ull get!


Yea bro!! Always hunting


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Oct 28, 2016)

About to run some Mothers Milk x GDP we will see what happens.


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Oct 28, 2016)

May run the silver lotus, black raz, or blueberry hashplant along with the mothers milk cross not sure yet. What's RIU favorite of these strains.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 28, 2016)

Blackraz is more kushy I think the other two are great sativas. 
Each great for different reasons!


----------



## numberfour (Oct 28, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Fat Cherry x SSDD a tester or available somewhere?


It's one of the testers from the spring hybrid SSDD list.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 28, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3816222 Awhile ago I mentioned I picked up purple nepal x g13 seeds from some guy at walmart.
> I think they were legit  guess ill keep it around. View attachment 3816218


Gorgeous and tasty


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 28, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> So a question to my bodhi peeps that have done some chuckin...I am planning on making some F2's of both Lucky Charms and Satsuma. I'm wondering if I should just do an open pollination using all of the plants, or should I pick what I deem to be the best male/female and use just them, or something else?
> 
> I've asked this question in other threads and have gotten a mixed response. My inclination tells me to use only the plants that stand out, but from a genetic standpoint I don't know if that's the best approach?


Sry if someomes already commented on this...
If it was me, stow, i would basically do an open pol, but w only the best male from each strain. So the best male of LC × whatever females u get of LC, and then do the same w satsuma (seperate round of coarse, to avoid cross pol). if it was me i would keep the seeds from each female seperate at harvest. Then u can see the results of what each female creates. just my opinion of coarse. have a great day!


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 28, 2016)

N.R.G. said:


> Is this 100% accurate? We won't see Goji again? That's pretty sad if it's true. What about pure SSDD? I see a lot of crosses with it coming out, is he planning to stop putting out pure SSDD as well?


Im afraid so. both father plants are gone. so any strains made w Snow Lotus or Appalachia will never be made again. so whatever beans are out in circulation(or in B's fridge) are all that remains.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 28, 2016)

Just hit the spot... My lone orange sunshine is a lady I think.. 2 females for sure on the soulmate... 2 males possibly and 2 that haven't showed yet.

And that black lime reserve X dank Sinatra if looking good. They're small still but 1 of the 3 is so fuzzy and has some purple stem striping.

Pics later...


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 28, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Just hit the spot... My lone orange sunshine is a lady I think.. 2 females for sure on the soulmate... 2 males possibly and 2 that haven't showed yet.
> 
> And that black lime reserve X dank Sinatra if looking good. They're small still but 1 of the 3 is so fuzzy and has some purple stem striping.
> 
> Pics later...


I also got only 1 orange sunshine, but shell b goin in soon, mayb 3wks


----------



## WindShear (Oct 28, 2016)

Considering Bodhi's penchant for landrace collection I felt this question would be suitable for this thread. I have recently come to know a breeder who has been traveling and collecting land race seeds for at least 35 years. He has gifted me with a few seeds of a true Afghan landrace indica he calls Kabul's Ghost. Has anyone heard of this strain? I am interested in learning more about it. 

Thank you!


----------



## COGrown (Oct 28, 2016)

WindShear said:


> Considering Bodhi's penchant for landrace collection I felt this question would be suitable for this thread. I have recently come to know a breeder who has been traveling and collecting land race seeds for at least 35 years. He has gifted me with a few seeds of a true Afghan landrace indica he calls Kabul's Ghost. Has anyone heard of this strain? I am interested in learning more about it.
> 
> Thank you!


Bodhi uses a male from seeds called 'talk of kabul' that were collected by a US soldier during the early occupation, but that's the closest i've heard of. Hash Plant indicas are native all throughout that region.


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 28, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Sry if someomes already commented on this...
> If it was me, stow, i would basically do an open pol, but w only the best male from each strain. So the best male of LC × whatever females u get of LC, and then do the same w satsuma (seperate round of coarse, to avoid cross pol). if it was me i would keep the seeds from each female seperate at harvest. Then u can see the results of what each female creates. just my opinion of coarse. have a great day!


@st0wandgrow 
I think Apbx is spot on with this - pick the best males, and let them hit all the females. I need to chime in with something - you can get hundreds of seeds from a branch or two being pollinated on each plant. I was kinda surprised how many I ended up with. Not sure how many seeds you are aiming for, but an open pollination could give you decades worth of seeds. I am sure there are plenty of folks on here that would help test though


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> I am sure there are plenty of folks on here that would help test though


As probably the hobbyist of the hobby chuckers, it's pretty cool to see folks give your babies a shot. Even better when they turn out fuego, con picturas !


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 28, 2016)

Black Lime Reserve X Dank Sinatra


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 28, 2016)

Soulmate #4 showing female possibly


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 28, 2016)

Left group shot.
Top right is Orange Sunshine #1
Along with Soulmate #1-5


----------



## COGrown (Oct 28, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> @st0wandgrow
> I think Apbx is spot on with this - pick the best males, and let them hit all the females. I need to chime in with something - you can get hundreds of seeds from a branch or two being pollinated on each plant. I was kinda surprised how many I ended up with. Not sure how many seeds you are aiming for, but an open pollination could give you decades worth of seeds. I am sure there are plenty of folks on here that would help test though





Amos Otis said:


> As probably the hobbyist of the hobby chuckers, it's pretty cool to see folks give your babies a shot. Even better when they turn out fuego, con picturas !


Yeah, if you do open pollination you will get _plenty _of beans. I just sent in 250 beans to be given out as freebies and it barely visibly dented my seed jars. 

On a related note, as some initial 2nd party testing is wrapping up rather positively, and I have germ tested all beans, people ordering from a certain bodhi vendor will start seeing my gifts in their orders soon.

The Apollo 11 crosses I've made have been tested outdoors by someone else, and while I don't have too much to go off of, the feedback has been positive. The Pura Vida and Snow Wookie crosses were grown and I've heard that all grew well and some, probably the Snow Wookie, were extremely fruity. However, outdoor sub-legal tester so while feedback has been positive, it's been limited. 

Here are some Skunk91 f2 and GSC x Apollo 11 f4 that I have recently started, the skunk91 f2s are the older plants. 

I seem to always get 100% viability on my beans, but on most other beans as well, so that's not that much. Seeds created organically using only certified organic ingredients etc.

As far as selection goes, I recommend using multiple males for the most part, unless there is one particular pheno you are trying to preserve in your f2s. With my skunk91 f2s I wanted to find a male similar to my female keeper (the hybrid chem91 and rks pheno), and the resulting f2s have had strong resemblance to the mother and good stability across the phenos. 
I had sort of the opposite goal with the Apollo 11g f4 males I selected, in which I wanted to preserve the best of the two different distinct phenos I found in the pack, a pineapple high yielding cindy-esque pheno and a melon jack herer / genius pheno.

What I recommend the most is using all your females from the pack if you haven't finished them. If any turn out undesirable, you can just toss those beans.

These days I get to make around one pollination run per year, so I have a lot of time to decide on a pack that is likely to produce an extremely winning male for me. When I was doing more trial and error growing I still only found one or two males I really wanted to work with, but now it's more of picking a bodhi strain nobody else is working with and that I want to preserve. Although I do have three packs of gear from other breeders that I want to run to find a good OG male.

One last thing, I would trash males that have either bad node spacing or really loose and airy flower clusters, but if you find one that has those traits but has others you really like (resinous, Stanky, purple, etc) you can always try to weed out the undesirable characteristics by making f3s.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 28, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Yeah, if you do open pollination you will get _plenty _of beans. I just sent in 250 beans to be given out as freebies and it barely visibly dented my seed jars.
> 
> On a related note, as some initial 2nd party testing is wrapping up rather positively, and I have germ tested all beans, people ordering from a certain bodhi vendor will start seeing my gifts in their orders soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 28, 2016)

just scored a pack of terpinando on glportal , the guy breaking into his personal stash 
sum bodhi gems up right now 
got sum frosted cherry cookies as well


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 28, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Yeah, if you do open pollination you will get _plenty _of beans. I just sent in 250 beans to be given out as freebies and it barely visibly dented my seed jars.
> 
> On a related note, as some initial 2nd party testing is wrapping up rather positively, and I have germ tested all beans, people ordering from a certain bodhi vendor will start seeing my gifts in their orders soon.
> 
> ...


Fantastic answer! My theory has always been sexy mom + sexy dad = extra sexy baby cross. My experience is the mom is a lot easier to find. Fun to try, pollen chucks really make you appreciate how much bodhi and other breeders put in time and selection wise. Hopefully I see your crosses on the next glg offers


----------



## COGrown (Oct 28, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> Fantastic answer! My theory has always been sexy mom + sexy dad = extra sexy baby cross. My experience is the mom is a lot easier to find. Fun to try, pollen chucks really make you appreciate how much bodhi and other breeders put in time and selection wise. Hopefully I see your crosses on the next glg offers


Oh, it's not GLG. I don't want to say it is certain until they are safe and ready, but if all goes well they will be at headiegardens first. 
I like GLG, a lot, but I am fairly certain that they have a heavy supply of in house freebies. I mean, my last one from them was a 10 or 12 pack of SFV x Long bottom Leaf, and I can't compete with that... 
I'll be crossing my next choice male to gg#4, Pinesoul, GSC, and the females from my seed run. Maybe a couple extra choice clones if I can squeeze em. Once i'm done with that I would like to see some of those at GLG. 
I've also snagged some extra space to run gear in, and will be doing a high-cbd run using a couple high CBD clones and Bodhi's Nepali OG x Good Medicine. But I am just starting that next week. 
And you can't go wrong with sexy mom + sexy dad, but it's not how you would want to preserve a line in the general sense, more how to create something new and distinct with your f1+ beans. I think there is more than enough room in the world for both filial 'preservation' style breeding and what is called 'pollen chucking' as both have their own benefits.
*_Stardawg shatter got me wordy today_*


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2016)

COGrown said:


> I've also snagged some extra space to run gear in, and will be doing a high-cbd run using a couple high CBD clones and Bodhi's Nepali OG x Good Medicine. But I am just starting that next week.


_THat_ sounds like the cbd cross I've been waiting for.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 28, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> @st0wandgrow
> I am sure there are plenty of folks on here that would help test though


That's the plan bro. There will be plenty to share. I've already got more seeds in the vault than I could possibly grow in two lifetimes, so keeping them all would just be gluttony.

Thanks for the tips all. I really like the idea that @COGrown mentioned about pollinating every female and then just tossing the seeds that come from any undesirable females. I'm gonna go that route.

Not bodhi related, but I will be doing the same open pollination thing with some grape stomper seeds that I was gifted by Fat Marty. I'll even set some aside for Mad Hamish if he wants in.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Not bodhi related, but I will be doing the same open pollination thing with some grape stomper seeds that I was gifted by Fat Marty. I'll even set some aside for Mad Hamish if he wants in.


I hear that Brisco County Genetics has sent out testers of Fat Grape Cheese x Agent Orange.


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 28, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Oh, it's not GLG. I don't want to say it is certain until they are safe and ready, but if all goes well they will be at headiegardens first.
> I like GLG, a lot, but I am fairly certain that they have a heavy supply of in house freebies. I mean, my last one from them was a 10 or 12 pack of SFV x Long bottom Leaf, and I can't compete with that...
> I'll be crossing my next choice male to gg#4, Pinesoul, GSC, and the females from my seed run. Maybe a couple extra choice clones if I can squeeze em. Once i'm done with that I would like to see some of those at GLG.
> I've also snagged some extra space to run gear in, and will be doing a high-cbd run using a couple high CBD clones and Bodhi's Nepali OG x Good Medicine. But I am just starting that next week.
> ...


That's cool, Shoe seems like real good people! I feel you on the quality aspect, I would love to donate testers but I am not there yet. One of the things I love most about Bodhi, he encourages everyone to try breeding and spread good genetics. It is a lot harder to preserve those characteristics and improve a line. Finding males like bodhi has that enhance a good mother with a hint of the male's genes is my grail. For now, I am happy when I find something new worth cloning.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 28, 2016)

Strawberry mountain










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 29, 2016)

Appy superskunk. 

 
Ps. Heard there were some zmuda tester packs making their rounds as well! Hehe.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 29, 2016)

Couple of shots from day 31, just realised nearly half the tent is full of bodhi strains lol

Goji, 
 

Nepoji, curtesy of @limonene 
 

Tree of Life #2


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 29, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3817222
> Appy superskunk.
> 
> View attachment 3817224
> Ps. Heard there were some zmuda tester packs making their rounds as well! Hehe.


Looks familiar....


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 29, 2016)

@COGrown , you got a whole pack of that Bodhi's Nepali OG x Good Medicine?


----------



## COGrown (Oct 29, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> @COGrown , you got a whole pack of that Bodhi's Nepali OG x Good Medicine?


Yup yup. Got that as a freebie and got a pack of herijuana x Good Medicine as well. @Amos Otis are you sure _that's _not the cbd hybrid you've been waiting for...?


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 29, 2016)

sht just got real...


----------



## cannakis (Oct 29, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Oh, it's not GLG. I don't want to say it is certain until they are safe and ready, but if all goes well they will be at headiegardens first.
> I like GLG, a lot, but I am fairly certain that they have a heavy supply of in house freebies. I mean, my last one from them was a 10 or 12 pack of SFV x Long bottom Leaf, and I can't compete with that...
> I'll be crossing my next choice male to gg#4, Pinesoul, GSC, and the females from my seed run. Maybe a couple extra choice clones if I can squeeze em. Once i'm done with that I would like to see some of those at GLG.
> I've also snagged some extra space to run gear in, and will be doing a high-cbd run using a couple high CBD clones and Bodhi's Nepali OG x Good Medicine. But I am just starting that next week.
> ...


Haha yeah I had some Ron Swanson Kush that got me all jabberwalkin earlier...


st0wandgrow said:


> That's the plan bro. There will be plenty to share. I've already got more seeds in the vault than I could possibly grow in two lifetimes, so keeping them all would just be gluttony.
> 
> Thanks for the tips all. I really like the idea that @COGrown mentioned about pollinating every female and then just tossing the seeds that come from any undesirable females. I'm gonna go that route.
> 
> Not bodhi related, but I will be doing the same open pollination thing with some grape stomper seeds that I was gifted by Fat Marty. I'll even set some aside for Mad Hamish if he wants in.


damn! You got some grape stomper!?!? Let me snag some Or rebreed and let me have some haha!


----------



## cannakis (Oct 29, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> That's cool, Shoe seems like real good people! I feel you on the quality aspect, I would love to donate testers but I am not there yet. One of the things I love most about Bodhi, he encourages everyone to try breeding and spread good genetics. It is a lot harder to preserve those characteristics and improve a line. Finding males like bodhi has that enhance a good mother with a hint of the male's genes is my grail. For now, I am happy when I find something new worth cloning.


Is bodhi on here?


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 29, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3817459 sht just got real...


Where did you find those?!?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 29, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ps. Heard there were some zmuda tester packs making their rounds as well! Hehe.






COGrown said:


> Yup yup. Got that as a freebie and got a pack of herijuana x Good Medicine as well. @Amos Otis are you sure _that's _not the cbd hybrid you've been waiting for...?


Honestly, I've never knowingly smoked a high cbd strain. When I toked herijuana [ and her kin ], I was looking for "that killer smoke stoners haven't had in ages", so it's possible that all that med magic also went undetected.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 29, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3817511
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The herijuana I grew tasted like burnt popcorn.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 29, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> The herijuana I grew tasted like burnt popcorn.


Ahhhh...so_ you're _the guy who got the good pack ?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 29, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Ahhhh...so_ you're _the guy who got the good pack ?


LOL! Yours tasted worse than burnt popcorn?! I hated my herijuana cross.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 29, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL! Yours tasted worse than burnt popcorn?! I hated my herijuana cross.


A very good amigo adopted all my herijuana [ and her kin] beans not long ago. It is my hope that we remain good amigos, should he ever get 'round to popping them, but......


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Where did you find those?!?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


A kind soul from bb gave them to me for free. Good think he didnt take my offer, i offered him my left nut 

Guess we'll see if theyre real. i suspect they are. sure seems like alot of trouble to send someone fake beans for nothing in return. either way, tiger milk, strays tk×bbt testers, and my blk raz × ssdd are gettin wet today.


----------



## jucee (Oct 29, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3817459 sht just got real...


Nice find! Anyone know where I can find some of these, I'm also looking for Blue Tara of course. Please send me a message if anyone knows where I can find these beans.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 29, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> A kind soul from bb gave them to me for free. Good think he didnt take my offer, i offered him my left nut
> 
> Guess we'll see if theyre real. i suspect they are. sure seems like alot of trouble to send someone fake beans for nothing in return. either way, tiger milk, strays tk×bbt testers, and my blk raz × ssdd are gettin wet today.


That's how I feel about Angel's Milk, I would do much for a pack of that. Hope you f2 those Tigers Milk.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 29, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3817459 sht just got real...


fuck!


----------



## blackforest (Oct 29, 2016)

The Fuzz in rdwc. I got 2 phenos out of my seed grow. Both are similar in their look, smell, and taste, but one of the phenos is much bigger than the other. The back left and back right are the bigger phenos in this pic. I just got done with the mom's in soil and have been smoking them for the last 2 days. Very nice smoke. Definitely an upper type buzz. No more afternoon naps lol. I can see this becoming my daily smoke. Can't wait until it's cured, already tastes and smokes great.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 29, 2016)

jucee said:


> Nice find! Anyone know where I can find some of these, I'm also looking for Blue Tara of course. Please send me a message if anyone knows where I can find these beans.


I have some blue Tara X grape stomper and some blue Tara X grimace Og. I keep forgetting to pop them. Maybe make some f2s....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 29, 2016)

@COGrown rm Nigerian X afghani. 

Meh. Not really my cup of tea.


----------



## limonene (Oct 29, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Couple of shots from day 31, just realised nearly half the tent is full of bodhi strains lol
> 
> Goji,
> View attachment 3817421
> ...


goji is gushing for you pal!


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 29, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Is bodhi on here?


Try breedbay, he drops by there sometimes


----------



## Nu-Be (Oct 29, 2016)

Barefoot Dr. in the middle of week 4. So frosty so early, this plant has been a breeze to grow up to now, and has really nice structure and smells. Wild and hairy looking, the buds are only 4-6" from the lights in some cases.

This is BDr3



And this is BDr1



I do have a question on the topic of living soil and organic amendments:

Because they are starting to yellow a little prematurely down low and slightly lighter green up top, what can I do to provide them an organic N boost to green up without burning them? Maybe an alfalfa tea over a topdressing of castings and compost?

The Cobra Lips did the same thing, but the other ladies in the garden (GG4xLBL) aren't having those issues at all. They're just getting a little sunburned from being so close to the lights.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 29, 2016)

I use a topdress of ewc/compost usually.

A good tea should do the trick as well. Depends on how often you are top watering your sips as to how effective your top dress will be


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 29, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> A kind soul from bb gave them to me for free. Good think he didnt take my offer, i offered him my left nut
> 
> Guess we'll see if theyre real. i suspect they are. sure seems like alot of trouble to send someone fake beans for nothing in return. either way, tiger milk, strays tk×bbt testers, and my blk raz × ssdd are gettin wet today.


Awesome. Looking forward to watching. I have between looking for a pack of those for a long time. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 29, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> A very good amigo adopted all my herijuana [ and her kin] beans not long ago. It is my hope that we remain good amigos, should he ever get 'round to popping them, but......


Just making room for those heri crosses I'm my room to go down with the orange gogis. We will see if anything follow comes out of the bunch. Finally starting to get organized in my space haha. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 29, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## COGrown (Oct 29, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I use a topdress of ewc/compost usually.
> 
> A good tea should do the trick as well. Depends on how often you are top watering your sips as to how effective your top dress will be


Either topdressing with alfalfa or a tea with ewc and alfalfa brewed for 24 hours will work great.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 29, 2016)

Off topic ;;
just throwing this out there for the no till bunch ,need pumice cheap ? try DryStall they sell it in feed & tack outlets , farm/horse supplies stores , I here it's shipped to the 48 states so most tack shops should have it
kitty litter just makes mud
it $12.oo around here for 40lb bag 100% mined pumice pure no additives at all
used to keep horse from slipping on wet cement & hard surfaces it's sleeved to about about 3/8-1/4" & fines


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 29, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Off topic ;;
> just throwing this out there for the no till bunch ,need pumice cheap ? try DryStall they sell it in feed & tack outlets , farm/horse supplies stores , I here it's shipped to the 48 states so most tack shops should have it
> kitty litter just makes mud
> it $12.oo around here for 40lb bag 100% mined pumice pure no additives at all
> used to keep horse from slipping on wet cement & hard surfaces it's sleeved to about about 3/8-1/4" & fines


Good shit!


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 29, 2016)

My goji girls are about 2 weeks out from harvest. First run from clone for these ladies and looks like I have 3 different pheno's. Everyone of them looks STELLAR! I have to agree with those who say there isn't a bad pheno to chose from. There's magic in dem beans.


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 29, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Barefoot Dr. in the middle of week 4. So frosty so early, this plant has been a breeze to grow up to now, and has really nice structure and smells. Wild and hairy looking, the buds are only 4-6" from the lights in some cases.
> 
> This is BDr3
> 
> ...


I agree w the alfalfa recommendation. Ive had good experience from hi N bat guano for this exact scenerio.

also u could make an aact with alfalfa and/or N bat guano. For a 16gal aact batch ive used 3-4 cups compost,1 cup alfalfa, 1 cup guano, i cup molasses, 40ml fish hydroslate. 

Normally aact is just for microbes but IME they can help to add nutrients. Too much nutes can weaken microbe population, but ime nutrient rich teas can help plant deficiencies. 

they have a seabird guano thats 12-12-1, u could also try. careful on the dosing w that or the alfalfa, it can be quite potent. also be careful w high P in root drenches, too much can piss of yr micro herd.

Also keep in mind that u may just want to slow down the yellowing a bit , dnt expect to see all the leaves real green again. imo u dnt want to give an excessive amt of N in late flower. it could make the plants concentrate more on leaf growth instead of bud. these are just my opinions from what ive experienced, not gospel. im sure others might disagree.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 29, 2016)

i call those extract/feed teas & it's best done with LAB & food enzymes as they will pre-digest the long chain charbos 
add EWC at the end 12 hour run with 4 bubble heads in a 5 gal 
any sugars(molasses) just add before watering Very small amount


----------



## Nu-Be (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions and support, folks.  bodhi fans are such a great community! 

I'm really just hoping to delay the fade another couple weeks. I hadn't given them any tea in two weeks. I took all ya'll's suggestions and topdressed 1cup EWC per plant, and I'm brewing up 5gal of alfalfa, bat shit and blackstrap molasses tea for the whole garden.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 29, 2016)

Mountain temple x Boysenberry hashplant F2's or
Mountain temple F2's

Can only do one, which one should I choose.
And why?


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 29, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Mountain temple x Boysenberry hashplant F2's or
> Mountain temple F2's
> 
> Can only do one, which one should I choose.
> And why?


I would mt t f2, cuz that cross is sweet needs to be kep around.
Its basically unavailable. Not that the is available. But id do that just to keep the strain alive.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 29, 2016)

U can later f2 the boysenberry too and the cross the f2s


----------



## doniawon (Oct 29, 2016)

I found a very nice ssdd male, I'm gonna try and f2 ssdd.
Would like to f2 gogi and mt too.
Good point jd, need to keep all my ducks in a row here.

I'm intrigued by the bbhp but I think ill run the MT.

Shout out to jp for the beans!!


----------



## cannakis (Oct 29, 2016)

Anyone try Green Lotus? Any pictures?! Green crack x Snow lotus... about to see what all the dedicated fanatics talk about.!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 29, 2016)

I have been wondering the same thing hope you have good luck


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 29, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Anyone try Green Lotus? Any pictures?! Green crack x Snow lotus... about to see what all the dedicated fanatics talk about.!


Bug @apbx720 and mayb jell pop his and letcha kno


----------



## 1kemosabe (Oct 29, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> what can I do to provide them an organic N boost to green up without burning them?


 Im 99% outdoor so this may/may not pertain to you. I dont/cant visit the girls much but when i do i always bring in some Alaskan fish fert. I have never had an issue with buring and it works quick. Only issue ive had is it stinks like a fat hookers box  and sometimes attracts some critters (skunks, possum etc...) I have also noticed it drops ph a lil. Not an issue for me but may be for you ? Ewc tea works great for me also.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> If your giving it any of those beans hit me up. That Pura Vida crosses sounds sick as well as most of the others. Wish I knew someone with Pura Vida f2s.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Need about 3 weeks. Ill send a pm
Just noticed this last night it'll b gogi x pv


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 29, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Need about 3 weeks. Ill send a pm
> Just noticed this last night it'll b gogi x pv


Man, I love this community. That sounds great. That means i will have three pv crosses I'm bound to be able to find a pheno like mom haha. Much appreciated. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cannakis (Oct 29, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Bug @apbx720 and mayb jell pop his and letcha kno


I have no idea what this means ?


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 29, 2016)

cannakis said:


> I have no idea what this means ?


@apbx720 is a member, he grows a lot of gear really well, and is a fan of bodhi. He has green lotus in his collection. If you ask nicely, he may run them so you can see a nice looking example.


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 29, 2016)

I was not impressed with Dragon Fruits, I had 2 clones of 1 female I ran a few months ago, tagged DF #1, they were sitting in the corner of the veg room as backups but I was not really planning on running them again...they got big enough considering they were in the corner and in 1 gallon containers. Today I harvested a plant that was tagged as More Cowbell, but I am pretty sure it had more of a dragon fruit smell than more cowbell, I am almost certain that I screwed up labeling, again.... Anyway, this time around I thought the smell and aroma were very pleasant. she was not quite ready (spider mites) but very frosty. I also harvested 2 plants that were in a SIP. So I decided to transplant the 2 Dragon Fruits #1 in the SIP, 3rd round for that SIP. I also have lots of skylotus crosses coming up and also lots of dragon fruits crosses. The SIPs are totally killing it, so much so I sometimes wonder if I should keep it to myself lol.

let's see if I can remember them all...
DF X SSH
DF X ((Chemo X Respect) X Ancient OG))
DF X HashPlant
DF X ((SpaceBomb X Medicine) those were F3s, amazing pineapple quick finishing strain)
Skylotus X Spacebomb
Skylotus X ((Chemo X Respect) X Ancient OG))F2's
Skylotus or DF X (SpaceBomb X Haoma) X (Senora Ampero X Pennywise)

Among others... those are all pollen chucks, generally I have the decency to pick a nice female. I have used both male(s) and female(s) of the DF and Skylotus, so sometimes the crosses have a bodhi mamma or sometimes a bodhi poppa

I believe the Ancient OG bred to my Crisco was a female, none of the males Ancient OG were used.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 29, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Mountain temple x Boysenberry hashplant F2's or
> Mountain temple F2's
> 
> Can only do one, which one should I choose.
> And why?



bbhp x mt f1s


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 29, 2016)

the mt f2s should be amazing. male and female seemed to be the same pheno


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 29, 2016)

Making another batch of f2s with different male / female mts

Because this strain needs to be preserved @JDGreen


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 29, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Making another batch of f2s with different male / female mts
> 
> Because this strain needs to be preserved @JDGreen


I think it's time to pop my last 7 lucky charms to f2 them. Talk about a strain that needs preservation.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 29, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I think it's time to pop my last 7 lucky charms to f2 them. Talk about a strain that needs preservation.


Delicious  and super jealous


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 29, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I think it's time to pop my last 7 lucky charms to f2 them. Talk about a strain that needs preservation.


That is a noble task. Spread them far!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 29, 2016)

This purple nepal x g13 has the same nose description as mothers milk, valentine heart candy, powdered milk, mind blow'n! Lucky score since my mm pheno was no bweeno.

Kmog, the pura vida is simply amazing, I don't think u can mess it up easy to grow a lot of vigor and trich city!! Every bodhi fan should have it. Ak is the shit for sharing.

Jpthepope, mt's it is. Sold on that pic.

Lazy lightning female today!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 30, 2016)

Anyone seen the purple diesel X 88g13/hp grown? I have a pack and just wondering if any info


----------



## Adrosmokin (Oct 30, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Anyone seen the purple diesel X 88g13/hp grown? I have a pack and just wondering if any info


I grew a some out, had a few issues with the garden at the time, but would definitely grow again. Frosty and potent. Most were shorter HP leaning. My favorite was the tallest and had to be the Purple Diesel pheno. Smelled like straight gasoline, couldn't put the jar down. Didn't take clones of course lol. The HP phenos were a bit more potent to me though.

PD leaner:
 
Couple others:


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 30, 2016)

Adrosmokin said:


> I grew a some out, had a few issues with the garden at the time, but would definitely grow again. Frosty and potent. Most were shorter HP leaning. My favorite was the tallest and had to be the Purple Diesel pheno. Smelled like straight gasoline, couldn't put the jar down. Didn't take clones of course lol. The HP phenos were a bit more potent to me though.
> 
> PD leaner:
> View attachment 3818120
> ...


Nice! Thanks my friend. Will grow for sure.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 30, 2016)

cannakis said:


> I have no idea what this means ?


Sorry, it someone bugs @apbx720 he may just pop his pack of green lotus


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 30, 2016)

So we got some f2s in the making! so cool guys! we got...

@doniawon makin ssdd and/or mt f2s

@Jp.the.pope making mt f2s

@bobzmuda makin lucky charm f2s

Apbx720 making ssdd and tiger milk f2s

We re freakin doin things guys! this is awesome. were running our own preservation project!! they should change the name of this thread to Bodhi Seeds Appy Preservation Project lol


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 30, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Sorry, it someone bugs @apbx720 he may just pop his pack of green lotus


I really have been itching to pop that pack! may pop on the next seed germ in abt 2 weeks. snow lotus doesnt fit into my garden as well as the other bodhi dads, but still, love gc and sl and i have highhopes for the cross


----------



## doniawon (Oct 30, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> So we got some f2s in the making! so cool guys! we got...
> 
> @doniawon makin ssdd and/or mt f2s
> 
> ...


Soon as I get ssdd splooge, I'm gonna go crazy w the cheese whiz.

Nu-be and gardengnome are doing seed projects too!. 

Just another fun element to this super fun hobby!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 30, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> So we got some f2s in the making! so cool guys! we got...
> 
> @doniawon makin ssdd and/or mt f2s
> 
> ...


Lol! I'm dropping all seven beans shortly. I realized I have some older Bodhi stock I better start poppin (head trip, appy thunderfuck, blood orange etc)

I may "take one for the team" and do an open pollination. Or I may just hit all lowers with all males....

Decisions.

EDIT: i mean open pollenation with the lucky charms not all those strains.

although... lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 30, 2016)

Always thought a white lotus X lucky charms would be pretty nice.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 30, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Always thought a white lotus X lucky charms would be pretty nice.


Lucky lotus possibly, sounds magically delicious. 
Can I buy the first pack?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 30, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Lucky lotus possibly, sounds magically delicious.
> Can I buy the first pack?


Lol.... I'd be gifting them if anything


I made some lucky charms x sunshine daydream a few years ago. The plants were incredible. Maybe I should make more of THOSE. Smelled like coffee.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 30, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol.... I'd be gifting them if anything
> 
> 
> I made some lucky charms x sunshine daydream a few years ago. The plants were incredible. Maybe I should make more of THOSE. Smelled like coffee.


I fucking love coffee  almost as much as weed


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 30, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Soon as I get ssdd splooge, I'm gonna go crazy w the cheese whiz.
> 
> Nu-be and gardengnome are doing seed projects too!.
> 
> Just another fun element to this super fun hobby!


I'm finding making seeds and then growing your own creations is very addicting!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 30, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> So we got some f2s in the making! so cool guys! we got...
> 
> @doniawon makin ssdd and/or mt f2s
> 
> ...


F2 your money more cowbell and ssddxwookie15


----------



## doniawon (Oct 30, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol.... I'd be gifting them if anything
> 
> 
> I made some lucky charms x sunshine daydream a few years ago. The plants were incredible. Maybe I should make more of THOSE. Smelled like coffee.


Jeez bob any pics? Sounds good
I have biochem x lucky charms, still probably my favorite strain. 

Speaking of coffee I'm addicted to cafe bustelo, stuff is legal meff.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 30, 2016)

lucky charms, appy thunderfuck, head trip, white lotus, cheech wizard x instant karma, blood orange in water....

also from a friend in water: Jahruba x satsuma, satsuma f2, ancient OG f2, ancient OG x blueberry hill, ancient OG x satsuma.
 
Plus others. Between 3-7 beans in each cup.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 30, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> @apbx720 is a member, he grows a lot of gear really well, and is a fan of bodhi. He has green lotus in his collection. If you ask nicely, he may run them so you can see a nice looking example.


I've seen this guy Cannakis in the organic section, probably not worth the time!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 30, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Jeez bob any pics? Sounds good
> I have biochem x lucky charms, still probably my favorite strain.
> 
> Speaking of coffee I'm addicted to cafe bustelo, stuff is legal meff. View attachment 3818378


great looking plant (drool) and ive never tried that coffee. I loves me a cup strong cup. Gonna get some of that for sure!

Lemme look for the LC x ssdd pics i think i only got dried nug shots? lemme look bro.

K found a few different plants of the lc X ssdd


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 30, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Jeez bob any pics? Sounds good
> I have biochem x lucky charms, still probably my favorite strain.
> 
> Speaking of coffee I'm addicted to cafe bustelo, stuff is legal meff. View attachment 3818378


That stuff is in my cup every morning! Lol


----------



## elkamino (Oct 30, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> great looking plant (drool) and ive never tried that coffee. I loves me a cup strong cup. Gonna get some of that for sure!
> 
> Lemme look for the LC x ssdd pics i think i only got dried nug shots? lemme look bro.
> 
> K found a few different plants of the lc X ssddView attachment 3818391View attachment 3818392View attachment 3818393View attachment 3818394


Dude! Your first picture!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 30, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> great looking plant (drool) and ive never tried that coffee. I loves me a cup strong cup. Gonna get some of that for sure!
> 
> Lemme look for the LC x ssdd pics i think i only got dried nug shots? lemme look bro.
> 
> K found a few different plants of the lc X ssddView attachment 3818391View attachment 3818392View attachment 3818393View attachment 3818394


Thank you. That made my day.
Holy shit. Pic two is perfection.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 30, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol.... I'd be gifting them if anything
> 
> 
> I made some lucky charms x sunshine daydream a few years ago. The plants were incredible. Maybe I should make more of THOSE. Smelled like coffee.


Please. Please do that.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 30, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> So we got some f2s in the making! so cool guys! we got...
> 
> @doniawon makin ssdd and/or mt f2s
> 
> ...


Bub, u make those tiger milk.... seriously...u make those.....ill die. I.wanted those so bad. And after seeing that bubba mom shine through these crosses. And the jabbas...i gotta have it. Total fiend strain


----------



## limonene (Oct 30, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> great looking plant (drool) and ive never tried that coffee. I loves me a cup strong cup. Gonna get some of that for sure!
> 
> Lemme look for the LC x ssdd pics i think i only got dried nug shots? lemme look bro.
> 
> K found a few different plants of the lc X ssddView attachment 3818391View attachment 3818392View attachment 3818393View attachment 3818394


damn, do you ship seeds to the uk? If not I'm flying out to pick up!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 30, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> also from a friend in water: satsuma f2, ancient OG f2, ancient OG x satsuma.


Garrr ! That was going to be on the menu for next fall's back deck chuckfest.  So.... has anyone done orange beaver?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Garrr ! That was going to be on the menu for next fall's back deck chuckfest.  So.... has anyone done orange beaver?


lol.

No. I believe chocolate beaver is still also up for grabs.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Garrr ! That was going to be on the menu for next fall's back deck chuckfest.  So.... has anyone done orange beaver?





Bob Zmuda said:


> lol.
> 
> No. I believe chocolate beaver is still also up for grabs.


Blood Orange x Dream Beaver = Ridin Dirty?

The possibilities are endless...


----------



## elkamino (Oct 30, 2016)

Anyone know what happened to the Dragon's Blood line? I thought I read 100 or so pages back  that Bodhi was going to be releasing a line/s that made the most of the blood trait but I haven't heard mention of it in a long time.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 30, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Anyone know what happened to the Dragon's Blood line? I thought I read 100 or so pages back  that Bodhi was going to be releasing a line/s that made the most of the blood trait but I haven't heard mention of it in a long time.


Right! Idkbif its goin through one of the new companies or if he just phazed it out


----------



## jpdnkstr (Oct 30, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Always thought a white lotus X lucky charms would be pretty nice.


I was gifted a pack of f2s of this Lucky Lotus(White Lotus x Lucky Charms) from some great people on another forum. Here they are a couple weeks ago, 2 females...
  
Happy growing everyone!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Oct 30, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Anyone know what happened to the Dragon's Blood line? I thought I read 100 or so pages back  that Bodhi was going to be releasing a line/s that made the most of the blood trait but I haven't heard mention of it in a long time.[/QUOTE
> 
> From what i gather, they were going be under another seed co name. More specific to landrace


----------



## doniawon (Oct 31, 2016)

I soaked bbhp x mt, couldn't resist the cool tiger stripes and I'm anxious to see this cross.
Strawberry milk x ssdd went to one gallons.


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 31, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> F2 your money more cowbell and ssddxwookie15


I guess i could get another pack of mc and find a male to f2. That could be dope. ssdd×wookie15 tho idk where id find a male from that, i think its no longer. and would have to get special permission from b since it wasnt released.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 31, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I guess i could get another pack of mc and find a male to f2. That could be dope. ssdd×wookie15 tho idk where id find a male from that, i think its no longer. and would have to get special permission from b since it wasnt released.


I AM THE KEEPER OF 3 SUNSHINE DAYDREAM x WOOKIE15 SEEDS!

and mayb @FlakeyFoont

My 7 seeds i popped 6 were female. We got a good chance.


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 31, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> great looking plant (drool) and ive never tried that coffee. I loves me a cup strong cup. Gonna get some of that for sure!
> 
> Lemme look for the LC x ssdd pics i think i only got dried nug shots? lemme look bro.
> 
> K found a few different plants of the lc X ssddView attachment 3818391View attachment 3818392View attachment 3818393View attachment 3818394


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 31, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I AM THE KEEPER OF 3 SUNSHINE DAYDREAM x WOOKIE15 SEEDS!
> 
> and mayb @FlakeyFoont
> 
> My 7 seeds i popped 6 were female. We got a good chance.


Oh snap!! why havent i popped those yet lol i love that cross haha!


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 31, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Oh snap!! why havent i popped those yet lol i love that cross haha!


I's was savings zems for ze purfekt time

And figured 6females hell, keep them if i need a male.


And smokin some oroblanco this morning....nice spicy grapefruit floral musk goin on, its growin.on me...prolly should get this back.in the mix


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 31, 2016)

Also i wanna say i already requested and recieved the okay from bodhi to breed it if i can, but ill have to check in the email again cuz i dont specifically remember, 
So ill email him amd ask or reask to confirm. Gotta remind mrs. B to send out some of those gg4xssdd. Id like to look into that alittle more. 

So many fuckin seeds...i beter figure somethin out


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 31, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Also i wanna say i already requested and recieved the okay from bodhi to breed it if i can, but ill have to check in the email again cuz i dont specifically remember,
> So ill email him amd ask or reask to confirm. Gotta remind mrs. B to send out some of those gg4xssdd. Id like to look into that alittle more.
> 
> So many fuckin seeds...i beter figure somethin outView attachment 3819058


This pleases me mucho


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 31, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I soaked bbhp x mt, couldn't resist the cool tiger stripes and I'm anxious to see this cross.
> Strawberry milk x ssdd went to one gallons.


I'm feeling the same way  very excited for yoy


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 31, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Also i wanna say i already requested and recieved the okay from bodhi to breed it if i can, but ill have to check in the email again cuz i dont specifically remember,
> So ill email him amd ask or reask to confirm. Gotta remind mrs. B to send out some of those gg4xssdd. Id like to look into that alittle more.
> 
> So many fuckin seeds...i beter figure somethin outView attachment 3819058


Correct me if I am wrong but Bodhi gave the ok to breed with his seeds to everybody, in the Adam Dunn Show.

I hear u with too many seeds, sure is nice to have selection, I love staring at my collection when it's time to pop beans,... it's like hmm mm not that one , not that one, not that one,. ...that one!!!


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 31, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but Bodhi gave the ok to breed with his seeds to everybody, in the Adam Dunn Show.
> 
> I hear u with too many seeds, sure is nice to have selection, I love staring at my collection when it's time to pop beans,... it's like hmm mm not that one , not that one, not that one,. ...that one!!!


That may be true, however i believe i recieved these before that....not sure. But he lost the mom to this cross so its very very limited to my knowledge and never made it out of testing, which is a shame i really like the #3 cut. Plums and funk to me.

So ill get those out to @apbx720 who can search the three seeds for a male, like i said good chance with 6-7 of previous females. Hopefully we can get some f2s goin int he future, or at least some pollen.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 31, 2016)

Gogi x ssdd






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 31, 2016)

Goji og


----------



## doniawon (Oct 31, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Goji og
> 
> View attachment 3819471 View attachment 3819472 View attachment 3819473


Do u have a veg pic of this pheno?

Very beautiful


----------



## torontoke (Oct 31, 2016)

Atf x ssdd testers definitely leaning more ssdd by the fat fans.
One runt out of 4
Now in 2gal pots


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 31, 2016)

Couldn't resist


----------



## Just fooling (Oct 31, 2016)

Trimming and sampling the first of my super snow lotus. Had 4 females all harvested within the same wk. The first about 10 days ago. Without looking to be exact they took just over 9wks.

They grew tall and stretched pretty good. All 4 look pretty much the same. Light green with very little hairs. They smell great. Skunk and funky, you'll smell it across the room when you open the jar. Large buds and reminds me of skunk I used to get when younger.

Still have 3 to trim up. I like to take the biggest leaves of hang them to dry and then final trim when dry.

None have dense bud structure but the buds are excellent in every other way. I saved all 4 and will grow each again as I started these outdoors and moved inside to flower. I think with better love and training to keep short they will really shine. The second try I will pick a keeper.

I will post better pics when I have a better camera on hand. Also to show the untrimmed tops which all got pretty nice in size. My first grow with bodhi seed stock and loving them so far. Sorry for the poor pic, it doesn't do it justice. That's why I only posted one. 

If your looking for something sweet and skunky with nice yeild I would recommend it.


----------



## Shmozz (Oct 31, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Couldn't resist
> View attachment 3819640


 Same here man...


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 1, 2016)

Todays plan....resupply at le hydro store hopefully get alittle sit down time with the oroblanco and the xbox, we lack quality time...and if im lucky my cousin will come by and pay me and i juuuust might get to go to see Bassnectar. And ill be wetting the tahoe x ronnie barret from strayfox and something else at the last minute....i have no idea wat...hindu hp, lions milk, dank sinatra idk. Well see

Happy regular ass Tuesday everyone


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 1, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but Bodhi gave the ok to breed with his seeds to everybody, in the Adam Dunn Show.
> 
> I hear u with too many seeds, sure is nice to have selection, I love s





GreenSanta said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but Bodhi gave the ok to breed with his seeds to everybody, in the Adam Dunn Show.
> 
> I hear u with too many seeds, sure is nice to have selection, I love staring at my collection when it's time to pop beans,... it's like hmm mm not that one , not that one, not that one,. ...that one!!!


He did say that but that was for his released seed packs. but he still asks people to wait to breed TESTERS until they are released. this is to keep bad genetics from entering the common gene poole. 

Ssdd×wookie15 was a tester that wasnt released. but i cant remember if that was bacause of the quality or because b lost the mom. either way it is an unreleased tester so i would def ask permission for this specific scenario


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 1, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> That may be true, however i believe i recieved these before that....not sure. But he lost the mom to this cross so its very very limited to my knowledge and never made it out of testing, which is a shame i really like the #3 cut. Plums and funk to me.
> 
> So ill get those out to @apbx720 who can search the three seeds for a male, like i said good chance with 6-7 of previous females. Hopefully we can get some f2s goin int he future, or at least some pollen.


Like, what if, like, i used a male from wookie41×ssdd to f2 the ssdd×wookie15? 

Might not be technically a true f2 but i mean shit those genes are so similar its gotta be close, right?


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 1, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Todays plan....resupply at le hydro store hopefully get alittle sit down time with the oroblanco and the xbox, we lack quality time...and if im lucky my cousin will come by and pay me and i juuuust might get to go to see Bassnectar. And ill be wetting the tahoe x ronnie barret from strayfox and something else at the last minute....i have no idea wat...hindu hp, lions milk, dank sinatra idk. Well see
> 
> Happy regular ass Tuesday everyone


Bro HMU! We got bassnectar tickets for the nov 19th show in the valley. get yr tickets LET DO THIS!! #basshead

Oh and i vote lions milk lol... just to compare it to the tiger milk i just popped yesterday (6 of 8 cracked in 12 hrs of soak)


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 1, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I guess i could get another pack of mc and find a male to f2. That could be dope. ssdd×wookie15 tho idk where id find a male from that, i think its no longer. and would have to get special permission from b since it wasnt released.


I do have a pack of SSDDxW15. I'll be glad to share pollen when I pop it. The 2x keeper phenos I got from the testers are still kicking everybody's butt!

This Spring I had an over flow of female Lemon Diesel x Wookie15 tester clones. I also had 5 LDxW males, and 2 SSDDxW males. I put them all together in the woods for summer camp... I'm shucking seeds right now!

I got the impression from Mrs B it was okay to use the SSDDxW. It's out of production because the mom was lost, I don't think it was a quality issue. The LDxW had some nanners and micro seeds in one of the phenos, so I'm not sure what the status is on that. The smoke is great, though.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 1, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but Bodhi gave the ok to breed with his seeds to everybody, in the Adam Dunn Show.
> 
> I hear u with too many seeds, sure is nice to have selection, I love staring at my collection when it's time to pop beans,... it's like hmm mm not that one , not that one, not that one,. ...that one!!!


I think one of the testing stipulations is not to pass any made seeds around until the strain passes B's test, and is released, or okayed.

I'm pretty sure he was talking about released seeds on the Adam Dork show, lol!

I should read all the way through before I post, d'oh!


----------



## torontoke (Nov 1, 2016)

Does anyone have a link for this Adam Dunn show episode?
I keep hearing about it but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 1, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Like, what if, like, i used a male from wookie41×ssdd to f2 the ssdd×wookie15?
> 
> Might not be technically a true f2 but i mean shit those genes are so similar its gotta be close, right?


It's almost an open pollination f2 batch. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 1, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Does anyone have a link for this Adam Dunn show episode?
> I keep hearing about it but can't find it anywhere.



https://livestream.com/adamdunnshow/events/6001303


----------



## torontoke (Nov 1, 2016)

mr. childs said:


> https://livestream.com/adamdunnshow/events/6001303


Thank you sir


----------



## numberfour (Nov 1, 2016)

Sunshine4 and Black Raspberry getting wet

Sunshine4
 

Black Raspberry


----------



## Crab Pot (Nov 1, 2016)

Soulmate - pheno 'A'


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 1, 2016)

What yall think ? Yay or nay


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 1, 2016)

Do it


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 1, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Couldn't resist
> View attachment 3819640


And it's mostly your fault @Crab Pot 

Stop making them plants look so damn good !


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 1, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Sunshine4 and Black Raspberry getting wet
> 
> Sunshine4
> View attachment 3820116
> ...


I just started the same packs! Black raz just hit the flower room a couple of days ago and my SS#4 is about a foot tall in vege...


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 1, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Do it


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> What yall think ? Yay or nayView attachment 3820154


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 1, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


>


Bicardi and cola


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 1, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I just started the same packs! Black raz just hit the flower room a couple of days ago and my SS#4 is about a foot tall in vege...


How many blk ras pheno did ya get?


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 1, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I do have a pack of SSDDxW15. I'll be glad to share pollen when I pop it. The 2x keeper phenos I got from the testers are still kicking everybody's butt!
> 
> This Spring I had an over flow of female Lemon Diesel x Wookie15 tester clones. I also had 5 LDxW males, and 2 SSDDxW males. I put them all together in the woods for summer camp... I'm shucking seeds right now!
> 
> I got the impression from Mrs B it was okay to use the SSDDxW. It's out of production because the mom was lost, I don't think it was a quality issue. The LDxW had some nanners and micro seeds in one of the phenos, so I'm not sure what the status is on that. The smoke is great, though.


Kickass! those should be fun beans to hunt thru!

I have a couple patients, plus my caregiver partner that refuse to smoke either one of the two ssdd×w15 cuts im running. Too strong. Im planning on gettin em tested, just so i can know.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 1, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Kickass! those should be fun beans to hunt thru!
> 
> I have a couple patients, plus my caregiver partner that refuse to smoke either one of the two ssdd×w15 cuts im running. Too strong. Im planning on gettin em tested, just so i can know.


Dangg


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 1, 2016)

Bout to scoop a pack of that soulmate. Your fault @Crab Pot


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 1, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> How many blk ras pheno did ya get?


I have a couple that have not even shown sex yet, but I cloned off of them and put them into flower. I only found 3 males so far and I am hopeful for a good turn out! Really, they have only been in flower for like 2-3 days. 

I got 3 females from SSDD and I still have 5 packs of it, so I might pop another and replace it lol. My SSDD turned out to be kushy with fruity undertones, I am hurting to pheno hunt a lil more!!! Looking at the Mothers Milk from your reviews on it also!

I have wookie 41 x ssdd, SunShine#4, and SSDD running right now. I see everyone talking about the wookie 15 x ssdd, but not much on the #41. I started my seeds a week after 2 other seed packs, and it caught up to them in size within 3-4 weeks...#41 is called Big Fusion, and I have not heard anything about it???

Edit: Sorry about the coffee buzz...


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 1, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I do have a pack of SSDDxW15. I'll be glad to share pollen when I pop it. The 2x keeper phenos I got from the testers are still kicking everybody's butt!
> 
> This Spring I had an over flow of female Lemon Diesel x Wookie15 tester clones. I also had 5 LDxW males, and 2 SSDDxW males. I put them all together in the woods for summer camp... I'm shucking seeds right now!
> 
> I got the impression from Mrs B it was okay to use the SSDDxW. It's out of production because the mom was lost, I don't think it was a quality issue. The LDxW had some nanners and micro seeds in one of the phenos, so I'm not sure what the status is on that. The smoke is great, though.


Flakey for thw wiiin!


----------



## Crab Pot (Nov 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Bout to scoop a pack of that soulmate. Your fault @Crab Pot


Do it for sure... it's so tasty! Take a puff and I can't get my tongue to stop playing around in my mouth, its crazy. Yum..


----------



## Crab Pot (Nov 1, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Kickass! those should be fun beans to hunt thru!
> 
> I have a couple patients, plus my caregiver partner that refuse to smoke either one of the two ssdd×w15 cuts im running. Too strong. Im planning on gettin em tested, just so i can know.


Lol... Good story. I know what your talking about, Soulmate's the same way, seriously potent. That Wookie15 is an impressive male.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 1, 2016)

It looks like I have 6 Black Raz females...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 1, 2016)

Whats the soulmate smelling like?


----------



## Nu-Be (Nov 1, 2016)

Barefoot Docs @ the end of week 4. Smelling fantastic, like berry muffins. Hoping for some swelling after the tea I gave them - they've kinda stalled this week.

BDr1

 

BDr3


----------



## COGrown (Nov 1, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Soulmate - pheno 'A'
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820135
> ...


I don't know if I mentioned this, this pheno looks a lot like the 'queen mother' goji pheno Bodhi found. 
Here's some sky lotus. Last run with these. Found some male bits on one pheno that showed up in the last few days. Good, but not as good as Goji and def not the best snow lotus hybrid i've run. Yield is top notch, high is great, but flowering time and flavor don't really do it for me. Could have let them go a week longer, but my other girls are done and I want to move on.


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 1, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Lol... Good story. I know what your talking about, Soulmate's the same way, seriously potent. That Wookie15 is an impressive male.


Had to go back and check the strain test after all these killer pics and reviews. Super happy that the cocoon (loompa headband X wookie) is also the wookie 15 male. Still going to order a couple of these others too. That soul mate is centerfold quality @Crab Pot


----------



## doniawon (Nov 1, 2016)

Had a monster space monkey, but it threw some balls.

My first herm from bodhi. 
I should frame it.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 2, 2016)

I may have mispoken! The testers I ran just had SSDDxWookie written on the pack. The freebies in the vault are gold labeled Sunshine Daydream (Butter) x Wookie #7. No #15! I'm probably more confused than youse are right now, lol!


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 2, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I may have mispoken! The testers I ran just had SSDDxWookie written on the pack. The freebies in the vault are gold labeled Sunshine Daydream (Butter) x Wookie #7. No #15! I'm probably more confused than youse are right now, lol!


... so the ones u ran were not ssdd×wookie15 but butter cut×wookie7? or u sayin u have both?


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 2, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Had a monster space monkey, but it threw some balls.
> 
> My first herm from bodhi.
> I should frame it.


Funny, ive gotten herms on everything BUT wookie 15 lol

Especially the g13hp male. i love what that male brings but lately ive been gettin slight herms. but all those were on newer packs. not full on herms but they pop sacs on their lower preflowers. it only seems to happen on the initial seed run. clones are usually good. 

Shit really had me stumped but now im so used to it ive just made it part of the routing to pluck sacs in the 2nd or 3rd weeks. anyone experience this? not sure why i get so many like this. plant look ver very healthy other than that


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 2, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It looks like I have 6 Black Raz females...


Sub'd


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 2, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Barefoot Docs @ the end of week 4. Smelling fantastic, like berry muffins. Hoping for some swelling after the tea I gave them - they've kinda stalled this week.
> 
> BDr1
> 
> ...


Alright nube, thats it. ill be popping my barefoot dr next. the choice is clear now lol thx for the pursuasion.

I see what u mean, they do look a little light in color but damn are they frosty. They look great. and i love that blueberryness that the ssdd male brings. lovely


----------



## Crab Pot (Nov 2, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Whats the soulmate smelling like?


Terps are loud and complex. She's kicking out skunk, chocolate, coffee with hints of spice and diesel.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 2, 2016)

0, post: 13098947, member: 373720"]Funny, ive gotten herms on everything BUT wookie 15 lol

First one apbx, I guess I have been lucky.

That thing was beautiful maybe should of plucked it, but I'm trying to clean house of the pollen before I start applying ssdd to everything lol

Very good information though. Ill keep an eye out.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 2, 2016)

ost: 13099257, member: 570682"]Terps are loud and complex. She's kicking out skunk, chocolate, coffee with hints of spice and diesel.

View attachment 3820945[/QUOTE]

Gnome and I, have a couple packs coming!!!




Here are gogi snf ssdd males


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 2, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> ... so the ones u ran were not ssdd×wookie15 but butter cut×wookie7? or u sayin u have both?


I have no idea, lol! I think i ran the same testers as @JDGreen, and my pack was just marked SSDDxWookie. I don't know if it was #7 or #15. The freebie pack I got for testing is the butter cut x #7. What is the difference between #7 and #15... or should I just leave that alone, lol?


----------



## jucee (Nov 2, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Terps are loud and complex. She's kicking out skunk, chocolate, coffee with hints of spice and diesel.
> 
> View attachment 3820945


My mouth literally just dropped when I saw this, and drooled a little.  That fire though lol


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 2, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Funny, ive gotten herms on everything BUT wookie 15 lol
> 
> Especially the g13hp male. i love what that male brings but lately ive been gettin slight herms. but all those were on newer packs. not full on herms but they pop sacs on their lower preflowers. it only seems to happen on the initial seed run. clones are usually good.
> 
> Shit really had me stumped but now im so used to it ive just made it part of the routing to pluck sacs in the 2nd or 3rd weeks. anyone experience this? not sure why i get so many like this. plant look ver very healthy other than that


Yep, me too. I've had ATF's from seed go full blown hermi. Most of the other Appy crosses I've run have had some sacs on lower branches from both seeds and clones. My keeper SSDD started showing sacs after about 10 runs. She's not a keeper any more!

I did have a pretty good light leak a while back, but I didn't take clones from any plants that were flowering then. I just keep the tweezers handy, lol!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 2, 2016)

Incanlama still has packs of soulmate as I put my order in for a pack yesterday and glg should be dropping soon


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 2, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> my pack was just marked SSDDxWookie. I don't know if it was #7 or #15.


Could be #41 also!? SSDD x Wookie 41


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 2, 2016)

JBC had soulmate last friday.....new drop yesterday.

Lemon diesel x wookie

And terpenado


----------



## doniawon (Nov 2, 2016)

For whatever reason I like this gogi og so I'm calling it mom and hoping it pans out. cloned the other two. Looking for a good one!
Beauty she is, looks like the male I chose.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 2, 2016)

All cracked and in cups jp!


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 2, 2016)

My black raspberry r up


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 2, 2016)

Of the 8 Black Raspberry Goji f2 x Wookie 15 I popped 4 are females, still waiting on 2 to show. I cut one male and a smaller plant that had not shown sex but had very crinkly leaves and didn't really want to grow. I feel like the last two are females just waiting to show. A couple of the females have a dark purple tint to the undersides of their leaves. I'm pumped to clone these and start flowing them out...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 2, 2016)

doniawon said:


> All cracked and in cups jp!


Oh sheeit


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 2, 2016)

Jabba's Stash. Excited for this one


----------



## doniawon (Nov 2, 2016)

Adrosmokin said:


> Jabba's Stash. Excited for this one
> View attachment 3821140


I love that bizotch


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 2, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Could be #41 also!? SSDD x Wookie 41


I think The #41 is a mother plant. I've got a pack of Wookie #41 x SSDD, but I've been wrong about a lot of things today, lol!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 2, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I think The #41 is a mother plant. I've got a pack of Wookie #41 x SSDD, but I've been wrong about a lot of things today, lol!


I am not claiming to know anything about it, lol. You are probably right though.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 2, 2016)

I am also quite confused on our ssdd x wookie deal here. No matter though. Still git those three of the same pack left.

Wookie 41 is a female
Wookie 7 i belive is the berry pheno


Got rearended today. Sittin in the er. Tailbone.and back fucked up. Got wicked shot. But weel.be cool.
Wish me.happy healing and that these cackling nurses shut up about they kids outside my room while im.in pain.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 2, 2016)

Best wishes @JDGreen , get well brother. 

On a side note, im checking Glg twice a day for those Soulmate. GLG has an anniversary promo coming up in next few days so im hoping they drop then. 

@Crab Pot , thats the prettiest girl ive ever seen (besides my wife ofcourse  ) gnna grab some Soulmate, Ssdd, and maybe some appy super skunk. 

Wish i could pollen chuck like some of you guys but my situation just doesnt allow it. Ive got some Orange Sunshine i may have to pass on to someone to make f2s since i cant.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 2, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I am also quite confused on our ssdd x wookie deal here. No matter though. Still git those three of the same pack left.
> 
> Wookie 41 is a female
> Wookie 7 i belive is the berry pheno
> ...


Best vibes going your way brotherman!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 2, 2016)

Blessings brother @JDGreen


----------



## hillbill (Nov 2, 2016)

Anyone have any knowledge of Zipolite Oaxacan? Flower time size etc.


----------



## Shmozz (Nov 2, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Best wishes @JDGreen , get well brother.
> 
> On a side note, im checking Glg twice a day for those Soulmate. GLG has an anniversary promo coming up in next few days so im hoping they drop then.
> 
> ...


James bean! They just got new freebies for a purchase of 2 packs... Appalachian super skunk and something else... Definitely worth checking out! I got my soulmate and lazy lightning through them


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 2, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Anyone have any knowledge of Zipolite Oaxacan? Flower time size etc.[/QUOTE
> 
> Pretty sure its a Sativa/speedy. Havnt seen it in the Bodhi seed cobut it might be in one of his landrace seed co's ?


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 2, 2016)

Get well soon @JDGreen !!! 

On the subject of herms, I've never had one and I know my cab has light leaks big enough to see light coming out of and it's in a room that had lights on during lights off. I had a bag seed run throw nanners but that was the day after they got flushed with water that was way too cold beginner mistake on my part. I've even accidentally closed the door with part of a leaf sticking out all "night" with no issues. I have found growth near nodes that resembles a ball but with pistals coming out of it. Knock on wood maybe I've been lucky. Still being fairly new I do tend to stay away from genetics that are herm prone, I've never run a cookies cross for example. Just stating some observations while puffing some delicious gogi lol sorry for rambling


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 2, 2016)

B man runs his crosses with "intentional" light leaks just for this reason. If there were a light leak issue i am sure he would say so.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 2, 2016)

Hurt your back, get xrats, they come back and give.me a sling and said hope you feel better....yes you read that right....hurt back treament:shoulder sling....idk but that aint gunna do it

I think they mixed something up


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 2, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hurt your back, get xrats, they come back and give.me a sling and said hope you feel better....yes you read that right....hurt back treament:shoulder sling....idk but that aint gunna do it
> 
> I think they mixed something up


They should have prescribed some "good medicine"   (pun intended)


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 2, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> They should have prescribed some "good medicine"


Rat bastards man. I aint had even an ibuprofen in probably 5 years. My last car accident at 75mph, i did none. But.i wanted something to deal with this so i could sleep....nope thay couldn't even send in the same doctor that saw me 30min ago, i swear they got me mixed up, i was told i was getting hydrocodone. 30Min later a new doctor i never saw comes in gives me a naproxen script and a fuckin sling and acted like i was crazy.idk enough clogging the thread.


Popping seeds tomorrow after this mess. Will update wat i actually choose. But tahoe og x ronnie barret for sure


----------



## weedemart (Nov 2, 2016)

I live in canada, where i can buy bodhi seeds?


----------



## torontoke (Nov 2, 2016)

weedemart said:


> I live in canada, where i can buy bodhi seeds?


Nowhere local that I know of.

Great Lakes genetics.com
Jamesbean
Shoe
Buy 2 get a pack free

U got options homie


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 2, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> B man runs his crosses with "intentional" light leaks just for this reason. If there were a light leak issue i am sure he would say so.


Should be common practice to weed out herm traits. Bodhi is the real


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 3, 2016)

doniawon said:


> For whatever reason I like this gogi og so I'm calling it mom and hoping it pans out. cloned the other two. Looking for a good one!
> Beauty she is, looks like the male I chose.View attachment 3821117View attachment 3821114


Bro are u gonna f2 goji? That would be sick! that one is supposed to be a good one to f2. i got 9/11 males from my goji pack but none stood out for me. and the 2 females were so so. i think i got a bad pack, but i jave another pack just to try another goji f2 someday.


FlakeyFoont said:


> I have no idea, lol! I think i ran the same testers as @JDGreen, and my pack was just marked SSDDxWookie. I don't know if it was #7 or #15. The freebie pack I got for testing is the butter cut x #7. What is the difference between #7 and #15... or should I just leave that alone, lol?


Hmm thats really interesting! i cant remember all the different wookies and their numbers but pretty sure 15 and 7 were the males. ill try n look but i think @JDGreen posted a comment from B a while back that listed all the different wookies. ill see if i cant find it


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 3, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Of the 8 Black Raspberry Goji f2 x Wookie 15 I popped 4 are females, still waiting on 2 to show. I cut one male and a smaller plant that had not shown sex but had very crinkly leaves and didn't really want to grow. I feel like the last two are females just waiting to show. A couple of the females have a dark purple tint to the undersides of their leaves. I'm pumped to clone these and start flowing them out...


have u found the blkraspberry fussy at all ? , they look robust coming outta their shells 
got my terpinando seed & another pak of frosted cherry cookies , glportal ordered on friday got em on wed


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 3, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> i swear they got me mixed up, i was told i was getting hydrocodone. 30Min later a new doctor i never saw comes in gives me a naproxen script


new fed rulz about narco the ER's are scared to Rx it now as it brings added paperwork each & everytime they script it 
lotta ppl gonna suffer


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 3, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> have u found the blkraspberry fussy at all ? , they look robust coming outta their shells
> got my terpinando seed & another pak of frosted cherry cookies , glportal ordered on friday got em on wed


 ya perhaps the can be a lil fussy like an og. they can be mg whores. theyre not the fussiest but not the easiest to grow either. epsom salt foliar really helps for me. 4 tbs/gallon once a week.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Bro are u gonna f2 goji? That would be sick! that one is supposed to be a good one to f2. i got 9/11 males from my goji pack but none stood out for me. and the 2 females were so so. i think i got a bad pack, but i jave another pack just to try another goji f2 someday.
> 
> Hmm thats really interesting! i cant remember all the different wookies and their numbers but pretty sure 15 and 7 were the males. ill try n look but i think @JDGreen posted a comment from B a while back that listed all the different wookies. ill see if i cant find it


I'm certainly gonna try! Pretty sure the gogi x pv worked!


----------



## doniawon (Nov 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> ya perhaps the can be a lil fussy like an og. they can be mg whores. theyre not the fussiest but not the easiest to grow either. epsom salt foliar really helps for me. 4 tbs/gallon once a week.


I hear sulfates like mag sulph., and potassium sulphate bump the trichs.

Think I'm gonna add that to the schedule


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> ya perhaps the can be a lil fussy like an og. they can be mg whores. theyre not the fussiest but not the easiest to grow either. epsom salt foliar really helps for me. 4 tbs/gallon once a week.


Man , u don't know how much that helps thanx , knowin that shit going in gonna make life much easier


----------



## numberfour (Nov 3, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I just started the same packs! Black raz just hit the flower room a couple of days ago and my SS#4 is about a foot tall in vege...


Great, I'll look forward to your updates. I'll be running the rest of the packs next year, just wanted a little taster.


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 3, 2016)

weedemart said:


> I live in canada, where i can buy bodhi seeds?


I use single marijuana seeds canada. They legit. When I buy gear from reputable breeder I like to run only a few seeds, if I'm blown away I might buy a full pack... I much prefer to order a few seeds of each strain but order lots of diversity.


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 3, 2016)

@doniawon cool bro hell ya i will DEF test some of yr goji f2s for ya if u have extras. i just collected and counted the black sunshine (blk raz#5×ssdd) that i made. only got a total of abt 95 seeds off the lil br5 mom that i flowered from clone, but i have the ability to make more if need be. i popped 11 the other day for a lil test run to see what we got. is epsom salt magnesium sulfate or am i thinkin of somethin else? what is K sulph and where would i get some?

@Fastslappy sweet bro i hope it helps! u can also throw some more stuff into the foliar mix- try a potassium silica like protekt, armor si, agsil etc. plus coconut water and aloe vera and some humic acid makes a super foliar that ive had really great success with. but the epsom is the real source of mg.

Anyone heard of some shit called shilajit (or how i like to pronounce "shits legit")? Theres a guy on ig named plant_and_prosper that is always talking it up. I think stray and bodhi use it too. That and himalayan pink salt. The salt i love and eat everyday but ive never tried it on my plants. its used in small amts like 1 tsp/5gal. anyone tried these?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Hurt your back, get xrats, they come back and give.me a sling and said hope you feel better....yes you read that right....hurt back treament:shoulder sling....idk but that aint gunna do it
> 
> I think they mixed something up


 I gather ObamaCare is not working out for you. My pop is retired Teamsters Union worker....he gets a virtual private suite on his hospital visits and can stay as long as he likes...the bills get paid. Which is now the bottom line at hospitals - you only get what your insurance will pay for, which is mostly nada.


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> himalayan pink salt. The salt i love and eat everyday but ive never tried it on my plants. its used in small amts like 1 tsp/5gal. anyone tried these?


I got a baseball size rock of that pink shit , tastes like salt lol 
I do like it but a pia to use lol
salt on plants ?


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I gather ObamaCare is not working out for you. My pop is retired Teamsters Union worker....he gets a virtual private suite on his hospital visits and can stay as long as he likes...the bills get paid. Which is now the bottom line at hospitals - you only get what your insurance will pay for, which is mostly nada.


I hate to "like" what you said but it is true. It all comes down to what insurance you have. Hell I work for a hospital and I still get screwed on insurance.



Fastslappy said:


> I got a baseball size rock of that pink shit , tastes like salt lol
> I do like it but a pia to use lol
> salt on plants ?


From what little I read on the subject you use the Himalayan salt with ro water to replace the beneficial micro nutes. Haven't tried it myself tho


----------



## Crab Pot (Nov 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> @doniawon cool bro hell ya i will DEF test some of yr goji f2s for ya if u have extras. i just collected and counted the black sunshine (blk raz#5×ssdd) that i made. only got a total of abt 95 seeds off the lil br5 mom that i flowered from clone, but i have the ability to make more if need be. i popped 11 the other day for a lil test run to see what we got. is epsom salt magnesium sulfate or am i thinkin of somethin else? what is K sulph and where would i get some?
> 
> @Fastslappy sweet bro i hope it helps! u can also throw some more stuff into the foliar mix- try a potassium silica like protekt, armor si, agsil etc. plus coconut water and aloe vera and some humic acid makes a super foliar that ive had really great success with. but the epsom is the real source of mg.
> 
> Anyone heard of some shit called shilajit (or how i like to pronounce "shits legit")? Theres a guy on ig named plant_and_prosper that is always talking it up. I think stray and bodhi use it too. That and himalayan pink salt. The salt i love and eat everyday but ive never tried it on my plants. its used in small amts like 1 tsp/5gal. anyone tried these?


Right on @apbx720 

Shilajit - 


I've been using in in my garden and consuming it daily for my healh with great success. Here some more information on if anyone's interested:

https://www.purehimalayanshilajit.com/?url=16


----------



## jucee (Nov 3, 2016)

cool, I just ordered some shilajit to give it a test run. Seems like a tiny amount goes a long way in terms of benefits.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 3, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> new fed rulz about narco the ER's are scared to Rx it now as it brings added paperwork each & everytime they script it
> lotta ppl gonna suffer


Not when your hands looks like this. Then they give you tons of everything.




have me norcos and Percocet. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Nov 3, 2016)

Flipping sunshine 4 to flower, 6 females out of 12. All look very similar kind of squat with many branches creates a bush with no training, already thinking about putting them outside next year.Just popped a pack of cougars milk and a pack of strange brew as well, got about 8 heavenly hahsplants about a week into veg. Also flipped a couple packs of other breeders to flower today as well, the one good thing about losing all of your cuts is you get way more space to search for more keepers!


----------



## elkamino (Nov 3, 2016)

Great Lakes 2nd anniversary sale starts tomorrow. Fresh Bodhi drop plus new freebies. Best of all instead of his usual buy 2 get 1, the sale deal is buy 1 get 1. I already have too many seeds to ever grow out but its hard not to spring with deals this good. 

*greatlakesgenetics*

*BODHI*
*BODHI SEEDS PROMO*

*2 YEAR ANNIVERSARY PROMO*

*This promo starts Friday November 4th at 6:00 DST And ends Monday November 14th at Midnight. All orders must be paid for by November 24th.*


*Greatlakes Genetics wanted to thank BODHI SEEDS*

*And all the really GREAT CUSTOMER’S here at GLG for a GREAT 2nd year !!!!*


*We thought how better to do that than bring back,*

*Buy 1 pack get 1 pack for free on all BODHI gear!!!!*

*(Please pick your Bodhi freebies from the list below. And make sure to post your picks on the GLG message board after you make your order.)*


*But even better… Lets drop some new gear!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Here’s What will be dropping.*

*Star Flight Guava (Stardawg guava x Snow Lotus)*

*Phone Home (Triangle Kush x Wookie )*

*Thunder Wookie (Alaskan thunder F**k x Wookie)*

*Lemmon Wookie (Lemon Diesel x Wookie )*

*Heavenly Hash Plant (Bubba Katsu x 88g13/HP )*

*Joy stick (Wi-Fi x Snow Lotus)*

*Terpenao (Strawberry Milk x Wookie)*

*Soul Mate (Pinesoul x Wookie)*

*Zipolite Oaxacan 1 (nierika seed trust,landrace)*

*Every pack of Zipolite Oaxacan 1 comes with a free 11 pack of Acapulco Gold.*


*Bodhi Freebies list for orders*

*Placed on, or after November 4th.*


*Oroblanco (The White x Wookie 15)*

*Lemon Lotus (Lemon G x snow Lotus)*

*Chem 91 JB x Snow lotus*

*Hindu Hash Plant ( La Hindu x 88g13H/P)*

*Lando’s Stash (Pure Kush Suge x Snow lotus)*

*Silver Lotus (SSH x Snow Lotus)*

*Elfinstone (Sweet x Skunk)*

*Prayer Tower (Lemon Thai x Appalachia)Sativa*

*Prayer Tower (Indica)*

*Barefoot Doctor CBD Rich (Harlequin x SSDD)*

*Bingo Pajama (Kurda x Appalachia)*

*Cobra Lips (Chem 3 x Appalachia)*

*Buddha’s Hand (Lemon Thai (indy & Sat) x Snow L.*

*The Fuzz (Chem 91 JB x Appalachia)*

*Legend OG x Snow lotus*

*Jungle spice (Congo(pine) x 88g13H/P)*

*Purple Urkle x Snow Lotus (this strain is recommended for out door grow or in door with caution)*

*Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow lotus)*

*Pink Lotus (out door freebie) (Pink Panther x Snow Lotus.*

*RM Nigerian x Afghani F2*

*Snow Temple (Temple x Snow Lotus)*

*Dragon Fruit (Old SOG SSH x Snow Lotus)*

*Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)*

*TT NL #6 x Appalschia*


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Not when your hands looks like this.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 3, 2016)

Just ordered from Bodhi; Zipolite Oaxacan with free Acapulco Gold, Soulmate and freebie Lemon Lotus! This could be fun! James Bean Company.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


>


Got the pins out today.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 3, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Great Lakes 2nd anniversary sale starts tomorrow. Fresh Bodhi drop plus new freebies. Best of all instead of his usual buy 2 get 1, the sale deal is buy 1 get 1. I already have too many seeds to ever grow out but its hard not to spring with deals this good.
> 
> *greatlakesgenetics*
> 
> ...


Fuck me so many good shit


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Got the pins out today.




Is there pain relief to be had from eating herijuana [ and her kin ] beans?


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 3, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Great Lakes 2nd anniversary sale starts tomorrow. Fresh Bodhi drop plus new freebies. Best of all instead of his usual buy 2 get 1, the sale deal is buy 1 get 1. I already have too many seeds to ever grow out but its hard not to spring with deals this good.
> 
> *greatlakesgenetics*
> 
> ...


i was about to post this also, my email didnt have the click here link...

man, Dbj knows how to pull you back in... i feel like micheal in the godfather...


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3821937
> 
> Is there pain relief to be had from eating herijuana [ and her kin ] beans?


Just got all of the heri crosses wet we will see what comes up. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## elkamino (Nov 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Got the pins out today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got something like that too, and wish you the best of luck with therapy, that's the real beotch...


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 3, 2016)

elkamino said:


> I got something like that too, and wish you the best of luck with therapy, that's the real beotch...View attachment 3821946


You guys gotta be more careful when you're jerkin' off.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 3, 2016)

Wookie


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 3, 2016)

got a pack of pure gooey blood orange yesterday


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 3, 2016)

elkamino said:


> I got something like that too, and wish you the best of luck with therapy, that's the real beotch...View attachment 3821946


Man that one is vicious. I'm already getting some of my preop playing back and thats whats most important to me. My physical therapist was telling me it might not be as strong as before, and I'm just like, don't give two shits if I'll be able to play the piano again, haha. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I gather ObamaCare is not working out for you. My pop is retired Teamsters Union worker....he gets a virtual private suite on his hospital visits and can stay as long as he likes...the bills get paid. Which is now the bottom line at hospitals - you only get what your insurance will pay for, which is mostly nada.


They should treat me well. Bills going to the other drivers insurance company...usaa. I think they r just stupid.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2016)

Adrosmokin said:


> You guys gotta be more careful when you're jerkin' off.


 




kmog33 said:


> Just got all of the heri crosses wet we will see what comes up.


My dinero is on the Williams Wonder x heri. Those looked spectacular.....and don't let me have any F2s no matter how much I may plead. [ ha ha ha etc ]


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 3, 2016)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Flipping sunshine 4 to flower, 6 females out of 12. All look very similar kind of squat with many branches creates a bush with no training, already thinking about putting them outside next year. Just popped a pack of cougars milk and a pack of strange brew as well, got about 8 heavenly hahsplants about a week into veg. Also flipped a couple packs of other breeders to flower today as well, the one good thing about losing all of your cuts is you get way more space to search for more keepers!


Damn really nice drip pan heh.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Not when your hands looks like this. Then they give you tons of everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened K


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 3, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> What happened K


Fell down at a bar in China lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Fell down at a bar in China lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Damn looks painful. Hope you shake back soon fam. Man take those pills when needed that shit is addictive.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 3, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn looks painful. Hope you shake back soon fam. Man take those pills when needed that shit is addictive.


I hate taking pain killers so it's not a huge deal as far as that goes. But I do have a bunch now lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Fell down at a bar in China lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Down off of the back balcony and over a fucking cliff!? Dang that's gnarly brother!


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 3, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Down off of the back balcony and over a fucking cliff!? Dang that's gnarly brother!


Onto some marble stairs on a rooftop bar in Shanghai. It was super gnarly. Chinese x-ray and reset was like $60 American. Got surgery back here though lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Onto some marble stairs on a rooftop bar in Shanghai. It was super gnarly. Chinese x-ray and reset was like $60 American. Got surgery back here though lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Dang brotha,  here's to positive and quick healing.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 3, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Dang brotha,  here's to positive and quick healing.


Pins out today, now just lots of physical therapy

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 3, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> have u found the blkraspberry fussy at all ? , they look robust coming outta their shells
> got my terpinando seed & another pak of frosted cherry cookies , glportal ordered on friday got em on wed


Not fussy at all for me here bro. They took my standard veg feeding with a little extra mag. They took well to topping and have grown very strong and healthy branches. All the females so far have a strong astringent sharpie smell in veg a couple have some sharp sour fruit along with the marker scent.


----------



## Slimjimham (Nov 3, 2016)

Random but I just came across this ozone generator,

https://www.amazon.com/Enerzen-Commercial-Industrial-Deodorizer-Sterilizer/dp/B00JAP7388/ref=pd_cart_vw_2_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=VQA8TVVTPPRDP9V7GSB5

Is it safe to use in my grow room? I realize I can't be in the room with it but sounds like a good tool in the room, sterilize everything. .. say a it kills mold (pm cure/prevention?)

Think of nothing else it would be good to use in the trim room after a trim so the house doesn't always smell like bud? 

What do you guys think about the ozone generators? good for pm cure/ptevention? How much ozone can you use till it hurts the plants?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 3, 2016)

Here is my first J of SSDD! I guess that I got so stoned that I lit the wrong end after it went out and continued smoking on it without noticing!!! 
I got a earthy pheno and I am probably going to search for the "hot buttered blueberry muffins" because I have multiple packs of it. It was a good yielding OG regardless and I dont feel like I got ripped on a pack or anything, maybe my next pack will have 7 females instead of males lol...


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 4, 2016)

Strawberry mountain male






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 4, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Here is my first J of SSDD! I guess that I got so stoned that I lit the wrong end after it went out and continued smoking on it without noticing!!!
> I got a earthy pheno and I am probably going to search for the "hot buttered blueberry muffins" because I have multiple packs of it. It was a good yielding OG regardless and I dont feel like I got ripped on a pack or anything, maybe my next pack will have 7 females instead of males lol...
> View attachment 3822311


Ull find it. Its pretty common. At least some creamy butteryvones and some blueberry ones, if u got more than one pack, in sure ull find a buttery bready blue.


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 4, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Here is my first J of SSDD! I guess that I got so stoned that I lit the wrong end after it went out and continued smoking on it without noticing!!!
> I got a earthy pheno and I am probably going to search for the "hot buttered blueberry muffins" because I have multiple packs of it. It was a good yielding OG regardless and I dont feel like I got ripped on a pack or anything, maybe my next pack will have 7 females instead of males lol...
> View attachment 3822311


OMG bro that is Hilarious!! i read that shit and litterally spit my coffee and continued to laugh as i chocked n slobbered on my eay to the sink! lit the wrong end! priceless!!

But ya bro keep searching. i got 4 total phenos but 2 were earthy and kinda lanky. its not the best ssdd has to offer imo. but that plant is thee best hash making plant i have and thats the only reason i still have it. scissor hash blonde goo that tastes unbelievably good. 

I told my partner a while back that the reason i dnt pop partial packs is because "what if i woulda popped half a pack of ssdd and only got the 2 earthy phenos and i didnt know abt the 2 fire phenos and gave up n never finished popping the rest of the pack"? but thats just me, i know myself too well lol. point being, im so lucky i came across the 2 sweeter phenos of ssdd or it woulda went down as "just another nice og variant"


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 4, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> OMG bro that is Hilarious!! i read that shit and litterally spit my coffee and continued to laugh as i chocked n slobbered on my eay to the sink! lit the wrong end! priceless!!
> 
> But ya bro keep searching. i got 4 total phenos but 2 were earthy and kinda lanky. its not the best ssdd has to offer imo. but that plant is thee best hash making plant i have and thats the only reason i still have it. scissor hash blonde goo that tastes unbelievably good.
> 
> I told my partner a while back that the reason i dnt pop partial packs is because "what if i woulda popped half a pack of ssdd and only got the 2 earthy phenos and i didnt know abt the 2 fire phenos and gave up n never finished popping the rest of the pack"? but thats just me, i know myself too well lol. point being, im so lucky i came across the 2 sweeter phenos of ssdd or it woulda went down as "just another nice og variant"


I love my blueberry dom ssdd for rosin, mega producer.amazing flavor.

But thats funny, i pop half packs cuz, well i guess i assume i may never get around to buying a second pack of it, or it could run out so i pop 5-6, and if i like it , i can keep the other 5-6 for down the road, if i lose it or get rid if it and want it back, theres a chance!. 

Those are my lucky chance seeds


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 4, 2016)

Not bashing anyone who pops half packs or anythin lol i just know myself and i know i would never get around to the leftovers if i wasnt impressed w the first half of the pack. plus i always get high male ratios so i feel like if i popped half packs id prolly get all the males first lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Fell down at a bar in China lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Oh shit! Well, at least you have a good story to tell the kids now! lol

I got a boxers fracture on my 4'th medicarpel (sp?). I've got 4 pins in there still. It healed up fine and doesn't bother me much anymore unless its cold and humid. For some reason that type of weather can make it ache pretty bad. Arthritis maybe?


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 4, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Oh shit! Well, at least you have a good story to tell the kids now! lol
> 
> I got a boxers fracture on my 4'th medicarpel (sp?). I've got 4 pins in there still. It healed up fine and doesn't bother me much anymore unless its cold and humid. For some reason that type of weather can make it ache pretty bad. Arthritis maybe?


It's that metal still in there I'd bet


----------



## hillbill (Nov 4, 2016)

Arthritis is horrid and worse when cold and wet.

Secret Chief has thrown me in my recliner and has been holding me here for an hour! Had a hard time shredding because of how dense the buds are and my hands. This is as hard as buds as I ever have seen. Wonderful aroma and taste but I cannot describe but almost a new and unknown exotic spice with earth woodsy feelings. Very potent, frosty and Indica. Very good pot here kids.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 4, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Oh shit! Well, at least you have a good story to tell the kids now! lol
> 
> I got a boxers fracture on my 4'th medicarpel (sp?). I've got 4 pins in there still. It healed up fine and doesn't bother me much anymore unless its cold and humid. For some reason that type of weather can make it ache pretty bad. Arthritis maybe?


Yeah definitely the pins. Mine was also a boxer fracture. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## elkamino (Nov 4, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Oh shit! Well, at least you have a good story to tell the kids now! lol
> 
> I got a boxers fracture on my 4'th medicarpel (sp?). I've got 4 pins in there still. It healed up fine and doesn't bother me much anymore unless its cold and humid. For some reason that type of weather can make it ache pretty bad. Arthritis maybe?


I'd say arthritis is likely. Broken bones often align imperfectly when they heal. Poorly aligned joints cause surrounding cartilage to wear quickly, and unevenly, increasing risk of arthritis/associated pain. I've broke a number of bones and find that drops in barametric pressure is specifically what stirs up the aches, for me at least, and I live in rainy Alaska so I've been able to test that hypothesis.

Anyway, keeping on message, I find these Dank Zappa flowers and concentrates go a long ways toward relief.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Ull find it. Its pretty common. At least some creamy butteryvones and some blueberry ones, if u got more than one pack, in sure ull find a buttery bready blue.


Anyone that posts to the Bodhi thread from the ER is a die hard fan!!! Keep up the good work and I hope that back pain is not permanent!!!

Edit: My earthy pheno really is not that bad compared to other companies! It was def bigger than other OG packs that I have ran!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 4, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Anyway, keeping on message, I find these Dank Zappa flowers and concentrates go a long ways toward relief. View attachment 3822549


What smells did you get out of yours? Any herms?


----------



## Slimjimham (Nov 4, 2016)

So again guys I know this is the Bodhi jam, and you guys are the good ones haha that's why I'm asking ya. Im really fascinated with the ozone generators. They are supposed to be amazing at killing smells &mold... Basically disinfecting everything.

I heard this can take the smell out of plants but if you did this week 4 or before the buds really develop this shouldn't be an issue....

Wondering if I could run it in the grow room for 40 mins (obviously not be in the room and don't reenter for another hour after its off) every once in a while to sterilize.

Seems like it's a no brainer if you pull your room all at once to run ozone between cycles, but I'm interested in using it in my perpetual grow where there are always plants in the flower room.

Anyone have experience?


----------



## elkamino (Nov 4, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What smells did you get out of yours? Any herms?


I grew out 2 DZ females, both had similar rubber/burnt rubber smells through harvest. During cure one has morphed into a more earthy garlic kush aroma, the other's stayed more of that rubber smell. Neither have any hint of sweet or fruit.

Herm-wise, both were pure females with no male parts anywhere during their 9 week flower cycle.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 4, 2016)

I know where to find some beefed up trannies for cheap! There are guys on here always talking about trannies that you can beat on and it will still deliver good power to your rear end. Basically, getting the tranny out of the car is the hard part and its pretty easy to bang the guts out and bust a nut after that, then you have to wrestle them back into the car. In my opinion, the best trannies are good for drag, need a limited slip rear end, and will make many passes with low times.

http://www.clickclickracing.com/forums/forum.php


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 4, 2016)

I didnt mean to offend anyone! I have been researching transmissions lately and the jokes have been bottled up and my wife really does not appreciate the humor, well a couple were funny...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 4, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> So again guys I know this is the Bodhi jam, and you guys are the good ones haha that's why I'm asking ya. Im really fascinated with the ozone generators. They are supposed to be amazing at killing smells &mold... Basically disinfecting everything.
> 
> I heard this can take the smell out of plants but if you did this week 4 or before the buds really develop this shouldn't be an issue....
> 
> ...


I have an ozone generator. I used to run it in my flower room for 15 min on/15 min off. It is very effective at killing odor. Can't speak on mold or pm as I never really deal with that. I've since upgraded to ventilation and carbon filters, but the ozone generator does a fine job.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 4, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I have an ozone generator. I used to run it in my flower room for 15 min on/15 min off. It is very effective at killing odor. Can't speak on mold or pm as I never really deal with that. I've since upgraded to ventilation and carbon filters, but the ozone generator does a fine job.


I use ozone as well, but not in the room, just outside. Ozone will kill mold, mildew etc. I heard in the room is no good(kills flavor, smells, taste of flowers) unless used between runs, that should be fine.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 4, 2016)

This thread has been a five star thread lately. Thanks all for feedback.


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 4, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I have an ozone generator. I used to run it in my flower room for 15 min on/15 min off. It is very effective at killing odor. Can't speak on mold or pm as I never really deal with that. I've since upgraded to ventilation and carbon filters, but the ozone generator does a fine job.


isn't there a health issue using them or working around one ?
and yes I found this out , i remember this now

http://learn.allergyandair.com/ozone-generators/
a negative ion generator is what kills spores in the air


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 4, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> isn't there a health issue using them or working around one ?
> and yes I found this out , i remember this now
> 
> http://learn.allergyandair.com/ozone-generators/
> a negative ion generator is what kills spores in the air


This thread is not active lately, but has some good tips on odor control and ways to incorporate ozone generators safely. 
http://rollitup.org/t/the-ultimate-odour-control-thread.90893/


----------



## Slimjimham (Nov 4, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I have an ozone generator. I used to run it in my flower room for 15 min on/15 min off. It is very effective at killing odor. Can't speak on mold or pm as I never really deal with that. I've since upgraded to ventilation and carbon filters, but the ozone generator does a fine job.



So you had no issues with it hurting the plants themselves and ran it in the same room?

Any way you could find out how much ozone your generator makes?

There's an article that says 30-45 seconds for every cubic meter of your grow room but this is assuming an output of 400 mg ozone per hour, the ozone generator that I bought puts out 4,000mg ozone per hour (10 x)

article discussing this here,
http://maximumyield.com/blog/2014/01/01/ozone-a-growroom-super-tool/


Also you are not supposed to generate ozone and be in that room! You need to wait 45 min before reentering or it'll hurt your lungs!


Any other input? Read the article, seems very helpful... Want to sterilize the room without hurting the plants! What do you guys suggest?

And if you use this before week 4/5 of flower, I wouldn't think the smell would be effected on the end product because there's plenty of time left for growth of buds/terps....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 4, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> So you had no issues with it hurting the plants themselves and ran it in the same room?
> 
> Any way you could find out how much ozone your generator makes?
> 
> ...


I'm honestly not going to be much help. I used it many years ago for a short amount of time (until I read about the potential health concerns). I just know that its effective for eliminating odor. I still have it. Here's a couple pics of it...


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 4, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm honestly not going to be much help. I used it many years ago for a short amount of time (until I read about the potential health concerns). I just know that its effective for eliminating odor. I still have it. Here's a couple pics of it...
> 
> View attachment 3822706 View attachment 3822708


I have the exact same one but I've had to replace the bulb, I'm going to have to research articles on the health concerns, I know they use ozone in hospitals to kill bacteria and germs. I think there's only a health concern if there's an over concentration of ozone. the one that's pictured has been running in my basement for more than four years without issue other than a burned-out bulb. It all boils down to how much ozone you're producing in a certain amount of time and the volume of the treatment area.

On another note I broke down and picked up Soulmate, Phone Home and Heavenly Hash Plant. Looking forward to some Wookie crosses, and I'm real curious about that Bubba Katsu as well.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Nov 4, 2016)

Anyone get on glg lately? Got more bodhi strains and new promo. Buy one pack get one pack free 


Trying to decide between the soulmate or the terpenado...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 4, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> I have the exact same one but I've had to replace the bulb, I'm going to have to research articles on the health concerns, I know they use ozone in hospitals to kill bacteria and germs. I think there's only a health concern if there's an over concentration of ozone. the one that's pictured has been running in my basement for more than four years without issue other than a burned-out bulb. It all boils down to how much ozone you're producing in a certain amount of time and the volume of the treatment area.
> 
> On another note I broke down and picked up Soulmate, Phone Home and Heavenly Hash Plant. Looking forward to some Wookie crosses, and I'm real curious about that Bubba Katsu as well.


I was thinking about popping that heavenly hp myself


----------



## Slimjimham (Nov 4, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> I have the exact same one but I've had to replace the bulb, I'm going to have to research articles on the health concerns, I know they use ozone in hospitals to kill bacteria and germs. I think there's only a health concern if there's an over concentration of ozone. the one that's pictured has been running in my basement for more than four years without issue other than a burned-out bulb. It all boils down to how much ozone you're producing in a certain amount of time and the volume of the treatment area.
> 
> On another note I broke down and picked up Soulmate, Phone Home and Heavenly Hash Plant. Looking forward to some Wookie crosses, and I'm real curious about that Bubba Katsu as well.



And you run this in the room with the plants?


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 4, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> And you run this in the room with the plants?


No, but in a room with me... 
Here's some Bodhi crosses, all starting week 8 of 12/12 Sunday.
Lucky Lotus F2 (White Lotus x Lucky Charms)x(White Lotus x Lucky Charms)
2 very similar phenos on all crosses!
  
Genius Thai Extreme F2 
Lung Candy 2 x Goji
  
And finally a single Sunshine 4


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 4, 2016)

budLIFE60 said:


> Anyone get on glg lately? Got more bodhi strains and new promo. Buy one pack get one pack free
> 
> 
> Trying to decide between the soulmate or the terpenado...


I've done 3 orders with them last week ordered on friday & got em on Wed 
i got the terpenado & sum frosted cherry cookies


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 4, 2016)

budLIFE60 said:


> Anyone get on glg lately? Got more bodhi strains and new promo. Buy one pack get one pack free
> 
> 
> Trying to decide between the soulmate or the terpenado...


Brother, if it has not struck yet, trust me the addiction is real. Order both and get two free packs plus (probably) a GLG lung candy X freebie. It will save you money in the end


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 4, 2016)

Gogi x ssdd and ogkb x snow lotus and some grate Gatsby genetics = happy veg tent.


















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## budLIFE60 (Nov 4, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> Brother, if it has not struck yet, trust me the addiction is real. Order both and get two free packs plus (probably) a GLG lung candy X freebie. It will save you money in the end


Wise words sir. But I've got an ireland trip coming up I'm saving for and am only allowing myself one pack. But 3 packs for $70 still sounds good to me!


----------



## budLIFE60 (Nov 4, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> I've done 3 orders with them last week ordered on friday & got em on Wed
> i got the terpenado & sum frosted cherry cookies


Gald to hear the on the success 

That terpenado is calling my name!


----------



## jucee (Nov 4, 2016)

I don't know what to get for freebies! There's just too many to choose from, can anybody give me some help lmao


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 4, 2016)

jucee said:


> I don't know what to get for freebies! There's just too many to choose from, can anybody give me some help lmao[/QUOTE
> 
> Ordering from GLG? Have any other Bodhi that you like ? Id go with an appy cross since the appy x's are limited and dwindling.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 4, 2016)

Pura vida jabberwooky stash hash!? Before winterizing


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Nov 5, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> I have the exact same one but I've had to replace the bulb, I'm going to have to research articles on the health concerns,* I know they use ozone in hospitals to kill bacteria and germs.* I think there's only a health concern if there's an over concentration of ozone. the one that's pictured has been running in my basement for more than four years without issue other than a burned-out bulb. It all boils down to how much ozone you're producing in a certain amount of time and the volume of the treatment area.
> 
> On another note I broke down and picked up Soulmate, Phone Home and Heavenly Hash Plant. Looking forward to some Wookie crosses, and I'm real curious about that Bubba Katsu as well.


 Actually, they use uv-c light to sterilize, i looked at getting one of these to sterilize an empty room.
http://www.lcad.net/single-post/2015/01/21/UVC-Light-Technology-Helps-Keep-Ambulances-Clean


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 5, 2016)

Anyone grown *cherry hp?*

Im a couple weeks from harvesting 3 cherry hp phenos, which are being flowered for the first time.

#1 pheno is a big yielding beast that smells like a super sweet and tangy cherry candy. super sticky hashplant style resin, i suspect it will be a good hash plant.

#4 is similar but not as big and not as cherry smelling. greasy wet resin.

#3 pheno- now heres where things get really interesring and i mean very. it looks like the #4 pheno and it used to smell like cherry skunk. as of 2 days ago its thrown the most interesting smell ive ever experienced from a weed plant. it smells like a u wiped yr finger on a dirty bbq grill. My 2nd opinion smeller (and i smell it too) said it smells like a crockpot roast of meat and potatoes. Not rotting meat or rks or nothin like that. and people i dnt mean it smells like meat and weed. it smells like pure cooked MEAT and u cant believe your nose. u keep smelling it over and over in disbelief. i even had to stop and wash my hands and retry, because i just couldnt believe it. its nothing spectacular in the other dept's, but i may have to breed this mama just to try n capture this meat smell.

I now know in my heart that weed can recreate any smell in the world. im game to try any, but ive heard theres weed that smells like a dead human body. i might draw the line there lol

Edit: spelling corrections


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 5, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Anyone grown *cherry hp?*
> 
> Im a couple weeks from harvesting 3 cherry hp phenos, which are being flowered for the first time.
> 
> ...


Lemme kno wen u get cuts together, ill test the meatbreath...i think.thug pug has meatbreath lol....
I got a little ss4 ready, this one.is a super frosty rotton orange sativa beast.


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 5, 2016)

Right i though of thugpugs meatbreath and wondered if its meaty like this beef hashplant, i mean cherry hp.


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 5, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> I've done 3 orders with them last week ordered on friday & got em on Wed
> i got the terpenado & sum frosted cherry cookies


Where did u get the frosted cherry cookies? glg has relentless genetics?


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 5, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3823077 Pura vidaView attachment 3823078 jabberwooky stash hash!? Before winterizing


Spectacular ! i can see what u mean when u say that pura vida is an easy grower. i love those plants that are finished and look totally unfaded and green as the first day.

Heres my blk raz#5 pheno(goji raz sharpie leaner) this plant went past 10 weeks because its seeded. first time i let it go that long. i see why its called raz sharpie. the sharpie scent really kicks in after 9 weeks. but here she is over 10 weeks and completely unfaded...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 5, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3823077 Pura vidaView attachment 3823078 jabberwooky stash hash!? Before winterizing


How's the smell on the Pura Vida?


----------



## doniawon (Nov 5, 2016)

40toFreedom said:


> How's the smell on the Pura Vida?


Really not much there. Plant holds nitrogen stores well, stays lush n dark green.
Couple weeks to go still, prolly will develope more as it matures.
..
I rubbed it this am after I posted, n it got a creamy nag champa smell. Its very nice.
I swear three days ago that wasent there lol


----------



## COGrown (Nov 5, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> How's the smell on the Pura Vida?


The Pura Vida selection I grew had a soft vanilla/marshmallow taste along with more classic pine OG terps. Reminded me of a 'vanilla OG' cut I grew four or five years ago. Not the loudest, but still tasty and flavorful. I really like the strain. It is definitely easy to grow, my cut was very viney once flowered, but took great to topping and training.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 5, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> Brother, if it has not struck yet, trust me the addiction is real. Order both and get two free packs plus (probably) a GLG lung candy X freebie. It will save you money in the end


"the addiction is real..."


----------



## doniawon (Nov 5, 2016)

COGrown said:


> The Pura Vida selection I grew had a soft vanilla/marshmallow taste along with more classic pine OG terps. Reminded me of a 'vanilla OG' cut I grew four or five years ago. Not the loudest, but still tasty and flavorful. I really like the strain. It is definitely easy to grow, my cut was very viney once flowered, but took great to topping and training.


Its very vanilla as well. First time I've gotten a good whiff!
Super viney as well its taller than my columbian crosses!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Gogi x ssdd and ogkb x snow lotus and some grate Gatsby genetics = happy veg tent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OGKB x Snow lotus!?!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Gogi x ssdd and ogkb x snow lotus and some grate Gatsby genetics = happy veg tent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me The B man has the OGKB cut....


----------



## COGrown (Nov 5, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> OGKB x Snow lotus!?!





Al Yamoni said:


> Tell me The B man has the OGKB cut....


Stop everything. Shut it down. Best to send me the OGKB x sl beans now, they could be hazardous and I will happily dispose of them for you in a safe manner.
LOL.
Might as well throw away your thug pug and ggg gear now folks, shit could get really fuckin' real here.


----------



## limonene (Nov 5, 2016)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> Actually, they use uv-c light to sterilize, i looked at getting one of these to sterilize an empty room.
> http://www.lcad.net/single-post/2015/01/21/UVC-Light-Technology-Helps-Keep-Ambulances-Clean


correct and randomly i got a hand held uvc light this week. Got a PM outbreak at a satellite grow. For fucks sake.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 5, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Tell me The B man has the OGKB cut....


They're testers so I'm assuming so.  They were a very generous gift. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> They're testers so I'm assuming so.  They were a very generous gift.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


When you get the razor blade out, think of me...


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 5, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> When you get the razor blade out, think of me...[emoji38]


For sure. Hoping for a boy and girl for f2s, but definitely have them around for trading fun. I think I have you on ig I'll get at you in the next few weeks over that way. [emoji1] [emoji56] 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> They're testers so I'm assuming so.  They were a very generous gift.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 5, 2016)

One ogkb dom one sl dom














Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Anyone grown *cherry hp?*
> 
> Im a couple weeks from harvesting 3 cherry hp phenos, which are being flowered for the first time.
> 
> ...


How'd you like the strayfox Cruz missile ? Looked real nice


----------



## Slimjimham (Nov 5, 2016)

limonene said:


> correct and randomly i got a hand held uvc light this week. Got a PM outbreak at a satellite grow. For fucks sake.


Keep me posted on how this works out for ya


----------



## N.R.G. (Nov 5, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> How'd you like the strayfox Cruz missile ? Looked real nice


'Twas very nice. the description he added really is on the money. very og


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

dirtyshawa said:


> I used to do that, but I've found that you can never be too careful or too paranoid lol.


Honestly, man, everything you are doing seems a bit excessive, so it shows you're too paranoid about your seeds. You definitely shouldn't give your seedlings nutes like Canna A&B. Mycorrhizae is good, dunno anything about Superthrive, but the scuffing and stuff is especially excessive and will probably leave you with a weak seedling. You should let it do its work itself. Between germinating in the pot and the paper towel method, I've had zero fail rate, usually popping in about 18-24 hours.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 6, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> 'Twas very nice. the description he added really is on the money. very og


Was it a keeper?


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Was it a keeper?


Got my fave pheno chillin in the veg room as we speak!

Just popped strays tk×blueberry temple


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 6, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Got my fave pheno chillin in the veg room as we speak!
> 
> Just popped strays tk×blueberry temple


What was your fav pheno? That your picture used in the Cruz missile description on Great Lakes?


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 6, 2016)

I want those fuckkng tunnel vision beans


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> What was your fav pheno? That your picture used in the Cruz missile description on Great Lakes?


Yup those are mine. same pheno. they had very similar terp profiles i just kept the one that yielded better


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 6, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Yup those are mine. same pheno. they had very similar terp profiles i just kept the one that yielded better


They look fantastic


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 6, 2016)

@Traxx187 same here dude! the ninja turtle×starfighter i tested was friggin awesome! creamy key lime kush flavor. it wnt be released tho bcuz of herm problems, apparently i wasnt the only one to get herm traits


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 6, 2016)

Anyone have any pics of Oroblanco? Just ordered a pack of dank sinatra for the bogo at glg and was thinking about this as my freebie but I cant find any pics of it :/ it sounds dank though. Otherwise maybe the fuzz... ill have to flip through the conpanion guide and ig to see what else looks good.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 6, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Anyone have any pics of Oroblanco? Just ordered a pack of dank sinatra for the bogo at glg and was thinking about this as my freebie but I cant find any pics of it :/ it sounds dank though. Otherwise maybe the fuzz... ill have to flip through the conpanion guide and ig to see what else looks good.


.
I believe @JDGreen tested this one (Oroblanco). On page 1359 are some shots.


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 6, 2016)

Goji Harvest Day! At least for 1 of the phenos. The others will go about another week. This one is my favorite of the bunch though. Sorry for the shitty pics, still trying to figure the camera out .


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 6, 2016)

So pretty


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 6, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Anyone have any pics of Oroblanco? Just ordered a pack of dank sinatra for the bogo at glg and was thinking about this as my freebie but I cant find any pics of it :/ it sounds dank though. Otherwise maybe the fuzz... ill have to flip through the conpanion guide and ig to see what else looks good.


Yea i think i got some oroblanco pucs around here.

Sry they r screenshots from my ig


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 6, 2016)

Heres abit of @strayfox gear s loctite x blueberry temple

If u havent tried any of his gear yet, u ought to. This one here is really carrying some nicr temple citurs lemon cleaner terps anlittle berryfunk coming through here week5ish. Dont let that low frost fool u..in person shes quite the shiny queen here. Im excited to test the punch on these fat thick.buds.

Also got those tahoe og x ronnie barret seeds wet.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yea i think i got some oroblanco pucs around here.
> 
> Sry they r screenshots from my ig
> View attachment 3824201 View attachment 3824202 View attachment 3824204


Cool looks good. How did it smoke? Looks like those lean wookie huh?


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 6, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Cool looks good. How did it smoke? Looks like those lean wookie huh?


Yea .i see alot of wookie when ive grown those crosses. Idk if it just me but the females r not dominanting him at least in my garden. 

However, im not a fan oft hose grapefruit terps but shes grown on me quite abit, average to above average yield with a pretty decent head punch. Taste is mostly citrus floral like spicy grapefruit. Hard to pin but its nice. The high has some legs(lasts well)

Not wat imma b digging through cuz its just not my thing, but its definitely someones...like one of my cousins lol


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 6, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Cool looks good. How did it smoke? Looks like those lean wookie huh?


----------



## elkamino (Nov 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> View attachment 3824263


Based on that pic I wouldn't refer to her as "lean."

Big boned, maybe.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 6, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Based on that pic I wouldn't refer to her as "lean."
> 
> Big boned, maybe.


That bud was from my very first all organic run, that ended up being a real lesson on ph lol. But ive got it all together now it seems. But i dropped this cut, just too much im dealing with and she was getting outmatched.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 6, 2016)

Gogi


----------



## dirtyshawa (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Honestly, man, everything you are doing seems a bit excessive, so it shows you're too paranoid about your seeds. You definitely shouldn't give your seedlings nutes like Canna A&B. Mycorrhizae is good, dunno anything about Superthrive, but the scuffing and stuff is especially excessive and will probably leave you with a weak seedling. You should let it do its work itself. Between germinating in the pot and the paper towel method, I've had zero fail rate, usually popping in about 18-24 hours.


Nah, you're wrong. I've been doing this for years. Superthrive is for all phases (yes seeds), scuffing seeds lightly does no harm. I grow in coco, so seedlings need to be have some nutrients available to root properly. My ppms were 125ish initially. Furthermore, every seed I germed popped accept for 5 out of 12 from the space monkey pack. I'm not even tripping off it, but to act like every bohdi seed ever produced that didn't germinate is user error is ludicrous. I popped like 40+ seeds between 4 strains, same medium, same method, and only 5 space monkey seeds didn't. Sometimes, the embryos are duds. It happens


----------



## doniawon (Nov 6, 2016)

Ssddf2 space monkey silver lotus ssdd f1 puravida


----------



## doniawon (Nov 6, 2016)

Wookie 15 x ssdd lazy lightning gogi og


----------



## doniawon (Nov 6, 2016)

Strawberry milk x ssdd


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

dirtyshawa said:


> Nah, you're wrong. I've been doing this for years. Superthrive is for all phases (yes seeds), scuffing seeds lightly does no harm. I grow in coco, so seedlings need to be have some nutrients available to root properly. My ppms were 125ish initially. Furthermore, every seed I germed popped accept for 5 out of 12 from the space monkey pack. I'm not even tripping off it, but to act like every bohdi seed ever produced that didn't germinate is user error is ludicrous. I popped like 40+ seeds between 4 strains, same medium, same method, and only 5 space monkey seeds didn't. Sometimes, the embryos are duds. It happens


Seedlings do not need any nutrients to root properly, it's the point of the cotyledons. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Goji Harvest Day! At least for 1 of the phenos. The others will go about another week. This one is my favorite of the bunch though. Sorry for the shitty pics, still trying to figure the camera out .
> 
> View attachment 3824135 View attachment 3824136


That looks real nice mojo! Looks like a yielder too. Your pics inspired me to soak a handful of Gogi beans tonight!

What type of stank you gettin off of her?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2016)

Soon to be mistaken for legendary: BCG Orange Goji.


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 6, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> That looks real nice mojo! Looks like a yielder too. Your pics inspired me to soak a handful of Gogi beans tonight!
> 
> What type of stank you gettin off of her?


This girl is pretty fruity with a strong strawberry like backed. I hope that smell holds up through the cure and translates to taste. If so she should be delicious.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 6, 2016)

Ok... so I made my order for 1 pack of Dank Sinatra, but I havent sent it in yet. Ive been wanting the cluster funk for a while now as Ive really been wanting to try one of his 88g13hp crosses. The both look fire but I cant help but keep thinking about emailing him to change it to the cluster funk lol. So help me out here. Which one would you prefer? Has anyone grown either who could toss me a little more info such as yield, taste/smell, potency, high, etc. Any info would. E greatly appreciated.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 7, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Ok... so I made my order for 1 pack of Dank Sinatra, but I havent sent it in yet. Ive been wanting the cluster funk for a while now as Ive really been wanting to try one of his 88g13hp crosses. The both look fire but I cant help but keep thinking about emailing him to change it to the cluster funk lol. So help me out here. Which one would you prefer? Has anyone grown either who could toss me a little more info such as yield, taste/smell, potency, high, etc. Any info would. E greatly appreciated.


Dank Sinatra will be all indica, the chem 91 contributes a Sativa side to the Clusterfunk that makes it smoke more like a 30/70 Sativa/indica. More social, less stoning. Get both...?


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Nov 7, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Ok... so I made my order for 1 pack of Dank Sinatra, but I havent sent it in yet. Ive been wanting the cluster funk for a while now as Ive really been wanting to try one of his 88g13hp crosses. The both look fire but I cant help but keep thinking about emailing him to change it to the cluster funk lol. So help me out here. Which one would you prefer? Has anyone grown either who could toss me a little more info such as yield, taste/smell, potency, high, etc. Any info would. E greatly appreciated.


I have grown two packs of clusterfunk, I found a keeper in each pack and have since lost both. First keeper was to me identical to the chem cut, I haven't grown it before but from pictures, smell, taste, it sounded just like the true chem, but it flowered quicker down in 8-8.5 weeks.

My second keeper looked much more like the dad, more squat big chunky nugs, the high was much heavier but it carried a good bit of the chem smell and taste, yielded really well and finished pretty quick as well, was a champion outdoors.

I was thinking about ordering a third pack but I got so much other stuff to go through I'm sure there are keepers in most packs of bodhi but clusterfunk is nice for sure.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 7, 2016)

Yea I just read that the cluster funk is a sativa leaner which is really cool because i dont have any sativa leaners yet. Well... maybe Ill just write it on my order form because Im mailing it out tomorrow morning. If I get it cool, if not, cool lol. It will be a surprise lol.


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 7, 2016)

@doniawon i like what yr doin w yr life, kid. keep it up!


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 7, 2016)

Is it really monday? huh, coulda swore it was saturday. #lovemyjob


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 7, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Is it really monday? huh, coulda swore it was saturday. #lovemyjob


Daylight savings has me fucked up lol


----------



## numberfour (Nov 7, 2016)

Day 40, one of the Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream testers. Not the best of pic's but you can see they are packing the frost.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 7, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Daylight savings has me fucked up lol


@apbx720 ppffff we dont have daylight savings....Ha


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 7, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Day 40, one of the Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream testers. Not the best of pic's but you can see they are packing the frost.
> View attachment 3824928


I want this. I wanted to test it...and didnt. Now im sad


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 7, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> @apbx720 ppffff we dont have daylight savings....Ha


Its crazy mannn


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 7, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Its crazy mannn


Yea, i lived in indiana. Thet didn't have dls there either, then.they did. Then i moved to AZ. And i dont now lol.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 7, 2016)

You heard it here first

5 TAHOE OG X RONNIE BARRETT(DEADLY G) @strayfox gear

5 hindu hashplant from @plantmoreseeds aka the bman aka bodhi


----------



## doniawon (Nov 7, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> @doniawon i like what yr doin w yr life, kid. keep it up!


Just trying to be on that apbx level...


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 7, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Just trying to be on that apbx level...


Arnt we all?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 7, 2016)

I got 3 confirmed female soulmates, 1 confirmed male, 1 on the fence, and 1 runt. Super healthy! Up pot in a weekish, flip a few weeks


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 7, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> @apbx720 ppffff we dont have daylight savings....Ha


Wtf is daylight savings?


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 7, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Is it really monday? huh, coulda swore it was saturday. #lovemyjob


That statement makes me so jealous..................pmsl


----------



## numberfour (Nov 7, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I want this. I wanted to test it...and didnt. Now im sad


Aww shit man, you're making me feel guilty lol. I'd be happy to share but were're on different continents. 

Here's the other 3 fat cherry x ssdd testers, got a hint of cherry cake off one tonight.
 

 

Smallest plant, not much stretch compared to the others. She's sat on an upturned pot. She don't like it hot though
 

Got a clone of each and will be running them again on the next run.


----------



## zman33 (Nov 8, 2016)

Blueberry hashplant or goji og? If you had to pick one?


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 8, 2016)

Underside of Granola Funk fans turning purple. 
 

Ssdd looking killer. Smells like musky berries. Cant wait to try this one. Gonna be a 9... probably 10 weeker for sure. 
 
Lowers


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 8, 2016)

zman33 said:


> Blueberry hashplant or goji og? If you had to pick one?


Thats a tough one. That blueberry hashplant stacks like crazy from what Ive seen. Id probably go with that one... looks super tasty.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 8, 2016)

First go at Bodhi incoming. 

SSDD gets so many rave reviews. I recently tried some GSCxOG wax that was insanely good grown from Bodhi's catalogue apparently. I always knew the gear was fire I just have more sativa interests than the packs that I have in my possession. Anyway it reminded me and convinced me to drop em.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Nov 8, 2016)

zman33 said:


> Blueberry hashplant or goji og? If you had to pick one?


goji og


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 8, 2016)

zman33 said:


> Blueberry hashplant or goji og? If you had to pick one?


Blueberry hashplant. ive grown em both........ i think im the only person in the world that wasnt happy w their pack of goji.....lol.....i do have another pack tho


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 8, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Aww shit man, you're making me feel guilty lol. I'd be happy to share but were're on different continents.
> 
> Here's the other 3 fat cherry x ssdd testers, got a hint of cherry cake off one tonight.
> View attachment 3825211
> ...


Oh lordy i hope this one gets released! i can only imagine the smell


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 8, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Oh lordy i hope this one gets released! i can only imagine the smell


Right. I want that on pretty good. @number 4 no worries. Just enjoy them twice as much for me


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 8, 2016)

How do I get in on the GLG BOGO? I've got an account, got 2 packs in the cart, but don't see anything about the freebies. I used to get email notifications for the promos, but didn't get one for this? I've emailed dbj 2x, but haven't heard anything. I'm jonesin', lol!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 8, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> How do I get in on the GLG BOGO? I've got an account, got 2 packs in the cart, but don't see anything about the freebies. I used to get email notifications for the promos, but didn't get one for this? I've emailed dbj 2x, but haven't heard anything. I'm jonesin', lol!


You just order, then send him what freebie preference you have. There are directions in the site. Nothing appears in your cart or anything, nor do you have to type in a promo code. Hope this helps


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 8, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> How do I get in on the GLG BOGO? I've got an account, got 2 packs in the cart, but don't see anything about the freebies. I used to get email notifications for the promos, but didn't get one for this? I've emailed dbj 2x, but haven't heard anything. I'm jonesin', lol!


Yea. U can put it in the message on ur order. Or u will get a confirmation email, and u can reply with ur freevie choices. The confirmation shoulf include the final list.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 8, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> How do I get in on the GLG BOGO? I've got an account, got 2 packs in the cart, but don't see anything about the freebies. I used to get email notifications for the promos, but didn't get one for this? I've emailed dbj 2x, but haven't heard anything. I'm jonesin', lol!


Dbj isnt as easy to get to as shoe, but hes just as reliable. He works 9-5 and is quite a ways from the p.o., usually responds on tues, and thurday and mail goes out on Wednesday and friday i belive.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 8, 2016)

Today I make tent in garage, for sexytime.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 8, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> How do I get in on the GLG BOGO? I've got an account, got 2 packs in the cart, but don't see anything about the freebies. I used to get email notifications for the promos, but didn't get one for this? I've emailed dbj 2x, but haven't heard anything. I'm jonesin', lol!




Click the big red banner at home page to see the freebies list.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 8, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I always knew the gear was fire I just have more sativa interests than the packs that I have in my possession.


I am running a couple of sativa packs and hope to have them ready by x-mas. Prayer Tower & Dragon fruit... My wife does not like the sleepy strains!

We found a winner in Crockett's Tangie, so we are hurting to run Bodhi's Satsuma! Tangie has a floor cleaner smell and we were looking for something sweeter! We had a Cali-O "Dreamsicle" before we started growing and we have been looking for it since, about 5yrs. We had Silver mnt, but it seemed to be on the sleepy side?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 8, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Today I make tent in garage, for sexytime.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


>


Past, present, and future ran into each other at a bar. Things were tense.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Nov 8, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> How do I get in on the GLG BOGO? I've got an account, got 2 packs in the cart, but don't see anything about the freebies. I used to get email notifications for the promos, but didn't get one for this? I've emailed dbj 2x, but haven't heard anything. I'm jonesin', lol!


 Go to members area click on purchases located on the left hand side now there's a message button located between the print button and the invoice number click there and message him your freebie picks and alternatives plus a shirt size if shipping outside USA or if you qualify for the free shirt promo. 

P.S there may not be any freebies left after he fills my order lol. I think I went a little over board with 18 packs of bodhi gear.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 8, 2016)

Told my therapist ive been having nightmares, last night a teepee night before an igloo.
She said relax, just too tents.
All I got


----------



## doniawon (Nov 8, 2016)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Go to members area click on purchases located on the left hand side now there's a message button located between the print button and the invoice number click there and message him your freebie picks and alternatives plus a shirt size if shipping outside USA or if you qualify for the free shirt promo.
> 
> P.S there may not be any freebies left after he fills my order lol. I think I went a little over board with 18 packs of bodhi gear.


18, I like your style!


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Nov 8, 2016)

Now the hard part what do I start in the first round. Thinking of starting 4 strains what do you guys think?

White Lotus
Black Lotus
Golden Road
Goji OG
Lemon Penetration
SSDD
Tiger Mountain
Silver Mountain
Tigers Milk
Prayer Tower (Sativa)
Mothers Milk
Appalachian SuperSkunk
Sunshine #4
Space Monkey
Black Raspberry
Purple Wookie
Phone Home
Terpenao
Cherry Hash Plant
Lazy Lightning

Just the shortlist of freebies I'd like to start right away
Barefoot Doctor
Wolf Pack
Wookie 41 "Big Fusion" x SSDD
Orblanco


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 8, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am running a couple of sativa packs and hope to have them ready by x-mas. Prayer Tower & Dragon fruit... My wife does not like the sleepy strains!
> 
> We found a winner in Crockett's Tangie, so we are hurting to run Bodhi's Satsuma! Tangie has a floor cleaner smell and we were looking for something sweeter! We had a Cali-O "Dreamsicle" before we started growing and we have been looking for it since, about 5yrs. We had Silver mnt, but it seemed to be on the sleepy side?


Got the orange ssdd..aka cali o x sunshine daydream.
Hoping for the same. Had to preorder soooo early for that


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 8, 2016)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Now the hard part what do I start in the first round. Thinking of starting 4 strains what do you guys think?
> 
> White Lotus
> Black Lotus
> ...


Idda bought 10 ssdd


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Nov 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Idda bought 10 ssdd


I have two packs of SSDD just wanted a third


----------



## doniawon (Nov 8, 2016)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Now the hard part what do I start in the first round. Thinking of starting 4 strains what do you guys think?
> 
> White Lotus
> Black Lotus
> ...


Appy x mss
Or phone home


----------



## twistedinfinity (Nov 8, 2016)

Weliveinapolicestate that's a hard choice haha!!!

I think I would start Mother's Milk, Silver Mountain, SSDD and Lazy Lightning maybe


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Got the orange ssdd..aka cali o x sunshine daydream.



Waiting patiently and really looking frwrd for you top pop those.
I will be getting some wet this spring.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 8, 2016)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Now the hard part what do I start in the first round. Thinking of starting 4 strains what do you guys think?
> 
> White Lotus
> Black Lotus
> ...


i dont think there is a wrong answer when it comes to bodhi, the fire & potential is in there, its up to you to fully harness the capabilities, do as best as you can, the rewards are awaiting you... we are all partial to certain strains, i would likely choose space monkey, black raspberry, ssdd, & goji og...


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 8, 2016)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Now the hard part what do I start in the first round. Thinking of starting 4 strains what do you guys think?
> 
> White Lotus
> Black Lotus
> ...


What do you already have for bodhi keepers? How much space / how many plants are you starting? I would lean toward one strain per father if you are starting from scratch, and if you do not have a separate veg space the flowering times come in to play.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 8, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Told my therapist ive been having nightmares, last night a teepee night before an igloo.
> She said relax, just too tents.
> All I got


You probably need less therapy than this guy!!!


Inspiration for packing a tent full of dudes!!!






Sorry, it takes a while for plants to grow and have useful information to post... I am getting a solid funk from my new seeds, both of Loompa x's and SunShine#4.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 8, 2016)

Speaking of Sunshine 4, I have one single lady who is really coming into her own middle of week 8


----------



## doniawon (Nov 8, 2016)

Where's them ll pics mustang?

Blueberry hashplantshe is a great one but I'm letting her go. Just a few more left, so sad.
Ssdd and katsu x bbt should fill her spot nicely.
Imho the perfect bodhi strain for novice farmers.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 8, 2016)

jpdnkstr, post: 13116929, member: 277430"]Speaking of Sunshine 4, I have one single lady who is really coming into her own middle of week 8View attachment 3826297[/QUOTE]
Beautiful


----------



## Slimjimham (Nov 9, 2016)

Well looks like marijuana just went legal in my state (maine)!!! Here's to the work ahead trying to obtain some rec licenses!!!

And with Cali legal and their huge economy the feds are going to have to address the issue soon!


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 9, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Waiting patiently and really looking frwrd for you top pop those.
> I will be getting some wet this spring.


Got this lone female...fingers crossed


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 9, 2016)

Arrrrrgh! No red banner, and no message button in the members section... am I special, or what, lol! I made an order and replied to the confirmation with freebies and alternates, if there are any left! I said I'd pay up when that got confirmed. When is this order supposed to be paid up anyhow?


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 9, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Arrrrrgh! No red banner, and no message button in the members section... am I special, or what, lol! I made an order and replied to the confirmation with freebies and alternates, if there are any left! I said I'd pay up when that got confirmed. When is this order supposed to be paid up anyhow?


After you log in to the member area, there is a button on the left with four dots and lines just above where it says 'account details'. Click that button, then select purchases. Under purchases will be the invoices from any orders you have placed. Right next to each header line that says 'Invoice #xxxx' is a button with a couple speech bubbles on it. Click that to send a message related to the order. Also, DBJ is super reliable, but with this sale he probably is buried in orders. He will get back to you.

edit: He ships once payment arrives, and you will miss out on the sale if it is later than the 24th.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 9, 2016)

Needs to be piad by the 24th.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 9, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Arrrrrgh! No red banner, and no message button in the members section... am I special, or what, lol! I made an order and replied to the confirmation with freebies and alternates, if there are any left! I said I'd pay up when that got confirmed. When is this order supposed to be paid up anyhow?


to glg? i am sure theyre swamped, usually mine are mostly paid for in three days, but depending on your mailing times & location yours might take awhile, although i did send off on a saturday am once before and got a monday am arrival & confirmation...


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 9, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> After you log in to the member area, there is a button on the left with four dots and lines just above where it says 'account details'. Click that button, then select purchases. Under purchases will be the invoices from any orders you have placed. Right next to each header line that says 'Invoice #xxxx' is a button with a couple speech bubbles on it. Click that to send a message related to the order. Also, DBJ is super reliable, but with this sale he probably is buried in orders. He will get back to you.
> 
> edit: He ships once payment arrives, and you will miss out on the sale if it is later than the 24th.


Thanks for that, I think it worked, lol! I have no doubt as to dbj's reliability... just didn't want to miss out on a Bodhi BOGO!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 9, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Needs to be piad by the 24th.


Great, I can probably finish counting pennies out of the short change jar by then!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 9, 2016)

I should check my email more often, dbj did get back to me... I think everything is all good, lol!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 9, 2016)

@doniawon. What kinda smells are you getting from the Blueberry Hashplant sir ?


----------



## elkamino (Nov 9, 2016)

Soaked 4 SSDD on 10/28. All cracked and I planted them but one's tap root stopped at about 1/2" and died. So I got 3, all healthy with trichs at 12 days- is that normal? I've recently used the macro lens on week-old seedlings for the first time and I'm surprised to find the trichs. Sure looks like a lot t me! All I've looked at now (7 seedlings) have trichs, although some are more studded than the others. I wonder if that's the norm, just hard to see without the macro. Dunno.

I'm helping out a buddy by vegging their clones right now, a solid selection of classic strains from Darkheart Nursery lol. Cool to get those in AK, assuming they're legit... Chem 4, GG#4 and others. I'm hoping for a male in this group of SSDD, I realize 3 plants isnt a pheno hunt but Ima cut clones and seed them while I can. This pic (12-day old SSDD) has the densest trichs, so hopefully, its a boy lol


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 9, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## churtmunk (Nov 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> One ogkb dom one sl dom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


could you please elaborate on what you're seeing as ogkb dom?


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 9, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Not sure where you see ogkb dom here. care to elaborate??
> 
> Edit: i'm honestly just curious. Sorry if that read as a crass statement.. i'm quite inebriated and upset tonight


The new growth is pretty much stacking on top of itself plus the serrations on the leaves. Plus the other looks just like snow lotus dad so im assuming the other is ogkb dom.




vs




plus every other ogkb cross I have has very similar growth patterns/leaves. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## doniawon (Nov 9, 2016)

1 said:


> @doniawon. What kinda smells are you getting from the Blueberry Hashplant sir ?


Blueberry, but a bluedream bb not djshort bb, and an orange flavor. But its wonderful.
If anyone's looking for fruity strains with punch, the hpg13x's deliver!..


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 10, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Blueberry, but a bluedream bb not djshort bb, and an orange flavor. But its wonderful.
> If anyone's looking for fruity strains with punch, the hpg13x's deliver!..


That sounds spectacular!


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Nov 10, 2016)

It's been a little while since I posted, beautiful plants everyone, hope all is well with everyone. Got some neroli 91 on the way along with either lemon lotus, orablaca, or reefs nigerian afghani f2. Thinking about the lazy lightning with hindu hashplant as a freebie too.


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 10, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Soaked 4 SSDD on 10/28. All cracked and I planted them but one's tap root stopped at about 1/2" and died. So I got 3, all healthy with trichs at 12 days- is that normal? I've recently used the macro lens on week-old seedlings for the first time and I'm surprised to find the trichs. Sure looks like a lot t me! All I've looked at now (7 seedlings) have trichs, although some are more studded than the others. I wonder if that's the norm, just hard to see without the macro. Dunno.
> 
> I'm helping out a buddy by vegging their clones right now, a solid selection of classic strains from Darkheart Nursery lol. Cool to get those in AK, assuming they're legit... Chem 4, GG#4 and others. I'm hoping for a male in this group of SSDD, I realize 3 plants isnt a pheno hunt but Ima cut clones and seed them while I can. This pic (12-day old SSDD) has the densest trichs, so hopefully, its a boy lol
> View attachment 3826896


Totally normal w fire ass bodhi crosses to come out glistening right out the gate!! 

I always take note of those frost babies to see how they turn out in the end. never seen it as bad, thats fasho!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 10, 2016)

The sooner you see trichomes, the better,it seems. Never anything negative.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Nov 10, 2016)

I had a tigers milk male that was frosty from the get go, had easily visible trichomes in veg so I was pretty shocked when preflowes showed male. It was perfect structure, vigorous grower, no fuss and smelled awesome, so naturally i pollinated a clone of each lady i had with him. have yet to grow the progeny but i expect great things.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 10, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> It's been a little while since I posted, beautiful plants everyone, hope all is well with everyone. Got some neroli 91 on the way along with either lemon lotus, orablaca, or reefs nigerian afghani f2. Thinking about the lazy lightning with hindu hashplant as a freebie too.


 

4Hindu hps up. Ill keep yall posted,

Figured these would b good to run now cuz lots of u prolly r getting or have these


----------



## Nu-Be (Nov 10, 2016)

Right before lights on in the middle of week 6. Natural fade setting in all around, although a little accelerated for the Barefoot Doctors in the back.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 10, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Right before lights on in the middle of week 6. Natural fade setting in all around, although a little accelerated for the Barefoot Doctors in the back.
> 
> View attachment 3827548


That oughtta cure some cancer!!!

Will u b testing the flowers?


----------



## Nu-Be (Nov 10, 2016)

I don't really know how to ship samples and to where from here in NM. I know we talked about this before. I would if it wasn't too spendy or shady - I'd prefer a reputable lab that had online reports you can link to. My recollection is that all of the Barefoot Doctor plants already tested were pretty consistently 7-10% THC and CBD. I think that info is on BB.

I hit a couple branches with pollen so I'm hoping for a few viable seeds in the 3-4weeks they have to finish. That's cutting it extremely close, I realize, but I have clones of all and the male in case it didn't work.

Here's those same Barefoot Docs a little closer up. Looking very frosty, fading fast, but not big yielders. I'm not worried about that, though - at least 2oz per plant will be plenty.


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 10, 2016)

what's the high like on those high CBD strains ? mellow body stone & pain relief ? 
but do ya get stoned ? 
never had one , don't wanna do a dispensary shit either 
maybe @ the Emerald Cup I can sample some 
i've got one plant from summer that was a mistake to grow(terrible bud structure ) Frosty as fuck think it;s high CBD 
no high but kills my body pain , tastes funky


----------



## Nu-Be (Nov 10, 2016)

I haven't had a high CBD yet. I heard the effects can range a lot. We're hoping for tasty nuggets that relieve nerve pain and anxiety without knocking us out.

These are Bubba Katsu x Wookie testers at day 20 from popping.



Fat leaves that twisted out of the gates. Just transplanted from solo cups yesterday.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 10, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Thanks for that, I think it worked, lol! I have no doubt as to dbj's reliability... just didn't want to miss out on a Bodhi BOGO!


extremely reliable, & hooks it up is an understatement, glg is generous & honorable... i dont what else i can say to vouch for the man, pics can only say so much, i am humbled by my recent order that arrived today, humbled...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 10, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Right before lights on in the middle of week 6. Natural fade setting in all around, although a little accelerated for the Barefoot Doctors in the back.
> 
> View attachment 3827548


Don't be afraid to chop those a smidge earlier than you otherwise would if the cbd content is what you're after. Tests have been sent in to Iron Labs at different harvest intervals and the cbd seems to peak before thc otherwise would. I chop my Cannatonic 4 no later than 8 weeks of 12/12


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 10, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> I don't really know how to ship samples and to where from here in NM. I know we talked about this before. I would if it wasn't too spendy or shady - I'd prefer a reputable lab that had online reports you can link to. My recollection is that all of the Barefoot Doctor plants already tested were pretty consistently 7-10% THC and CBD. I think that info is on BB.
> 
> I hit a couple branches with pollen so I'm hoping for a few viable seeds in the 3-4weeks they have to finish. That's cutting it extremely close, I realize, but I have clones of all and the male in case it didn't work.
> 
> ...


early fade, I love when that happens, might lose a bit on the yield but always guaranteed to smoke smooth. how much longer? Id wait a good while.


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 10, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Don't be afraid to chop those a smidge earlier than you otherwise would if the cbd content is what you're after. Tests have been sent in to Iron Labs at different harvest intervals and the cbd seems to peak before thc otherwise would. I chop my Cannatonic 4 no later than 8 weeks of 12/12


I like to use this excuse when I have to harvest early for whatever reason but truly, imo, any plants whether grown for cbd or not, should be grown to full maturity for optimal medicinal effects. Everybody has different opinion on what a mature bud should look like but for me its mostly cloudy. I do let the bottom part of the plant go much longer sometimes, on the edge of the grow room, until I get lots of ambers for night time smoke.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 10, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> I like to use this excuse when I have to harvest early for whatever reason but truly, imo, any plants whether grown for cbd or not, should be grown to full maturity for optimal medicinal effects. Everybody has different opinion on what a mature bud should look like but for me its mostly cloudy. I do let the bottom part of the plant go much longer sometimes, on the edge of the grow room, until I get lots of ambers for night time smoke.


In every other instance I would agree, but high cbd plants are the exception. If you don't care about peak cbd content then by all means let er go the full duration. I grow for a couple patients that use cbd medicinally, so I want those plants plucked when the cbd is at its peak level. Seems to be a week or so before I'd call a plant done. The lab tests are what I'm basing this upon. Same plant, with buds taken in for testing at different intervals.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 10, 2016)

So many Wookies im confused  ...

So, the wookies in terpenao and soulmate, are they one and the same? If so , or not,,,,,, are these wookies still alive ?

What im gettin at, is in a few mnths i should be able to grab these crosses?? I really want them but if i can grab them later id rather grab a few more packs of ssdd since those will pretty much be extinct soon. 

Apologies if im confusing, but to much wookie/or lack of tends to affect the brain.


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 10, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> So many Wookies im confused  ...
> 
> So, the wookies in terpenao and soulmate, are they one and the same? If so , or not,,,,,, are these wookies still alive ?
> 
> ...


Wookie15 is the male in most of the wookie crosses. Still alive and well. As is the 88g13hp. Several Goji and some SSDD are being used as males too. Dragons blood is still being worked. Plus new stuff I am sure. It is not a bad idea to grab appy and snow lotus fathered crosses while you can if there are some you want. Bodhi discusses his plans for new releases periodically on Breedbay.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 10, 2016)

Sunshine Daydream day 38. God I cannot wait to try this one. Smells like musky floral berries and is absolutely mouthwatering. 
 
 
 
Same shot with flash


----------



## littlegiant (Nov 11, 2016)

So whats this Andalucian Super Skunk from Bodhi im seeing at Choice Seed Bank? Just curious as to what cross this is. Been itchin to pop this 1 fem Super Skunk from Sensi .


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 11, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> So whats this Andalucian Super Skunk from Bodhi im seeing at Choice Seed Bank? Just curious as to what cross this is. Been itchin to pop this 1 fem Super Skunk from Sensi .


Not sure if you referring to me, but that is sunshine daydream (Bubbashine x Appalacia). If not... disregard this lol.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 11, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> So whats this Andalucian Super Skunk from Bodhi im seeing at Choice Seed Bank? Just curious as to what cross this is. Been itchin to pop this 1 fem Super Skunk from Sensi .



It is a miss spelling. It is actually appalachian supper skunk (Mass super skunk X Appalachia).


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 11, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Sunshine Daydream day 38. God I cannot wait to try this one. Smells like musky floral berries and is absolutely mouthwatering.
> View attachment 3827891
> View attachment 3827892
> View attachment 3827893
> ...


Ooh u got a nice one


st0wandgrow said:


> In every other instance I would agree, but high cbd plants are the exception. If you don't care about peak cbd content then by all means let er go the full duration. I grow for a couple patients that use cbd medicinally, so I want those plants plucked when the cbd is at its peak level. Seems to be a week or so before I'd call a plant done. The lab tests are what I'm basing this upon. Same plant, with buds taken in for testing at different intervals.


Hard to argue w science. props stow for doin the work and research. i will keep this in mind for my cbd crosses


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 11, 2016)

Can plants get plant cancer? plancer?

Seriously tho, can they?


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 11, 2016)

Granola Funk (next to one of my 501st OGs-38" tall). This thing is a midget at 21.5" tall. It completely stopped growing at about week 4 of veg. In veg it was one of the most vigorous plants in the room quickly surpassing most of the others. Has not grown an inch since the flip. Its filling out ok though and smells amazing like sweet lavender with an almost minty tone to it. Unique thats for sure. Im really interested to see what comes of it. Thought id share, its a silly looking little plant.


----------



## littlegiant (Nov 11, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> It is a miss spelling. It is actually appalachian supper skunk (Mass super skunk X Appalachia).


Ok thanks! He does have some goofy off the wall names so I had to ask.


KushyMcKush said:


> Not sure if you referring to me, but that is sunshine daydream (Bubbashine x Appalacia). If not... disregard this lol.


No, but that's a mighty fine SSDD.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 11, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Can plants get plant cancer? plancer?
> 
> Seriously tho, can they?



Plants can get cancer but they cant metastasize like in humans or animals. The palnts cells dont move around like in humans. They are held in place by cell walls basicaly keeping the cancer limited to a small area.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 11, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Can plants get plant cancer? plancer?
> 
> Seriously tho, can they?


----------



## elkamino (Nov 11, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Granola Funk (next to one of my 501st OGs-38" tall). This thing is a midget at 21.5" tall. It completely stopped growing at about week 4 of veg. In veg it was one of the most vigorous plants in the room quickly surpassing most of the others. Has not grown an inch since the flip. Its filling out ok though and smells amazing like sweet lavender with an almost minty tone to it. Unique thats for sure. Im really interested to see what comes of it. Thought id share, its a silly looking little plant.
> View attachment 3828023
> View attachment 3828024
> View attachment 3828025


I think I had that pheno, one of two plants/phenos. Kind of a runt. It definitely put on weight weeks 6-10 of flower but still a low yielder with lots of leaves. It ended up smallest of 6 plants that run, with pretty poor structure/bag appeal. But! After ~6 weeks of cure the jar aroma is amazing, kushy lavender with a heavy savory smell I can't place but really like. Doesn't look like much but smokes real nice.
  
The other GF pheno could've been a keeper, with a similar deep savory stank but yielded dense acorn nugs that were a bitch to trim but like the other pheno smoke real nice.

I imagine there's even better phenos in my 8 remaining seeds


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 11, 2016)

Soulmate #4 female


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 11, 2016)

Soulmate #5 female


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 11, 2016)

Orange sunshine - lone female


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 11, 2016)

Wow like that structure on that Orange Sunshine ,I just like old 70's prono bushes on my gurlz
Nice Job Al !


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 11, 2016)

Soulmate #2 male


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 11, 2016)

Soulmate #6 female


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 11, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Orange sunshine - lone femaleView attachment 3828309


Yo man, nice. How long till u drop her into flower . i got a lone female myself

This sunshine 4 is frost af []-)


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 11, 2016)

elkamino said:


> I think I had that pheno, one of two plants/phenos. Kind of a runt. It definitely put on weight weeks 6-10 of flower but still a low yielder with lots of leaves. It ended up smallest of 6 plants that run, with pretty poor structure/bag appeal. But! After ~6 weeks of cure the jar aroma is amazing, kushy lavender with a heavy savory smell I can't place but really like. Doesn't look like much but smokes real nice.
> View attachment 3828277 View attachment 3828278
> The other GF pheno could've been a keeper, with a similar deep savory stank but yielded dense acorn nugs that were a bitch to trim but like the other pheno smoke real nice.
> 
> I imagine there's even better phenos in my 8 remaining seeds


Interesting! Thanks for the pics and the info man. This one is a difficult one to get info on but theres some pics on ig that make it look amazing with frosty, dark purple, dense, cookie looking nugs. I don't think thats what Ill get, although Im starting tonsee some purples coming in at the top of the main cola. I almost just tossed it but decided to keep it around out of curiosity and as you can see it doesnt take up much room lol. I have 10 seeds left so we'll see whats in there. Maybe not next run, Ill probably run the ssdd and heavenly hashplants I have. Also have some love triangle and oroblonco freebies that sound dank. Not enough room!!! Stoked to run more ssdd though and hopefully find a keeper to hold on to. 

That Orange Daydream is gonna be fucking killllller!!!! Thats the ssdd x cali-o cross yea?? I can only imagine the delicious fire thats hidden in that one. Is that a tester? I don't remember seeing that one available yet because I would have jumped on that 100%... and will once i see it up for sale. Definitely keep us updated on that one, Im sure theres some gems to be had in those beans.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bodhi tent. Gogi x ssdd and ogkb x sl. With a few grate Gatsby genetics thrown in as well. Topped most and probably going into flower this week.




brisco county orGi (orange gogi)








strawberry mountain male






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 11, 2016)

Strawberry mountain


















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2016)

@kmog33 said: "brisco county orGi (orange gogi) "


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 11, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> @kmog33 said: "brisco county orGi (orange gogi) "
> 
> View attachment 3828523


Initially it was an accident. But after seeing it realized it was a happy accident. So I left it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 11, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yo man, nice. How long till u drop her into flower . i got a lone female myself
> 
> This sunshine 4 is frost af []-)
> View attachment 3828358


Hell yeah, lookin good. She's getting a new pot on Monday, then flip once her roots fill up the new space a bit; I'd say 3-4 weeks.

We're going to run four plants in the space this time, this way it'll give the black lime reserve/ds needed time to grow big and show genitals and let us build up a good healthy stock of clones for subsequent runs...

Don't get me wrong, I love every part of this process but we're getting to the exciting part again finally!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 11, 2016)

Checked my mail today twice before thinking the eleventh hour of the eleventh day of the eleventh month. No mail in the USA today. Seeds showing respect in local post office.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 12, 2016)

2/2 Sunshine4, 2/2 Black Raspberry up


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 12, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Strawberry mountain
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Amos Otis said:


> @kmog33 said: "brisco county orGi (orange gogi) "
> 
> View attachment 3828523


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 12, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Checked my mail today twice before thinking the eleventh hour of the eleventh day of the eleventh month. No mail in the USA today. Seeds showing respect in local post office.


Mine are there also. Happy Veterans Day to all who served and thank you for your service. Just out of curiosity, I wonder how many vets still work for the federal government(post office).


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Initially it was an accident. But after seeing it realized it was a happy accident. So I left it.


Pretty cool, but I've decided that my two seedlings shall be praised and encouraged by being called orange goji, at least until no orange is found. At that point I shall pop at least 6 more, and they shall indeed be called "Orgi". Imagining the possible crosses......blood orgi....dream orgi....nightmare orgi.....granddaddy orgi.....no, wait. - I guess responsible discretion is key.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 12, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Can plants get plant cancer? plancer?
> 
> Seriously tho, can they?


What the hell did u smoke today lol


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 12, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Pretty cool, but I've decided that my two seedlings shall be praised and encouraged by being called orange goji, at least until no orange is found. At that point I shall pop at least 6 more, and they shall indeed be called "Orgi". Imagining the possible crosses......blood orgi....dream orgi....nightmare orgi.....granddaddy orgi.....no, wait. - I guess responsible discretion is key.
> 
> View attachment 3828854 View attachment 3828856


What about white orGi and black orGi...

If you cross those you'll get the milano/Oreo orGi ........


[emoji23] 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## doniawon (Nov 12, 2016)

What orange was used in the Brisco county orgi?
Just got a tga agent o, and a Gogi male in da tent.
Would mixing bodhi w tga b considered blasphemous?


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 12, 2016)

doniawon said:


> What orange was used in the Brisco county orgi?
> Just got a tga agent o, and a Gogi male in da tent.
> Would mixing bodhi w tga b considered blasphemous?


sorry but I beat you to mixing bodhi with tga! 
I am just harvesting beans right now;

Space Bomb X Skylotus (I have yet to grow a female, last time I pop a few beans I only had males, I only have 10ish seeds of that cross)
(Space Bomb X Skylotus) X Dragon Fruit
Space Bomb X Dragon Fruit

I ended up doing dragon fruit F2s , hit 2 females with the 1 male I got, yep, only had 3 seeds, gonna be promising lol... 

I just revegged a brian berry cough that I plan to use at some point.
there is a lot more I can't think right now. anyway, I have all winter to go through those,

back in the days i used a random male agent orange, offspring all hermied to some degree. agent orange is really awesome smoke imo but I dont think id use it for breeding. I mean I dont think I have ever grown agent orange, or agent orange crosses, that didnt hermie whatsoever.

I really hope I get to post some bodhiGA bud porn within the next few months.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 12, 2016)

Best things in life are free, rarely!! Thank u , these are insane


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 12, 2016)

doniawon said:


> What orange was used in the Brisco county orgi?
> Just got a tga agent o, and a Gogi male in da tent.
> Would mixing bodhi w tga b considered blasphemous?


I think it may be a very similar cross [emoji89] 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> back in the days i used a random male agent orange, offspring all hermied to some degree. agent orange is really awesome smoke imo but I dont think id use it for breeding. I mean I dont think I have ever grown agent orange, or agent orange crosses, that didnt hermie whatsoever.
> .


I had a 5 pack, and ultimately only got one girly; no hermie problems, but ran a little long @ 10 weeks, and needed more.








doniawon said:


> What orange was used in the Brisco county orgi?





kmog33 said:


> I think it may be a very similar cross [emoji89]


Goji OG makes the back deck love connection w/ a couple of TGA hombres.


----------



## Pete Townshend (Nov 12, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Where's them ll pics mustang?
> 
> Blueberry hashplantView attachment 3826429she is a great one but I'm letting her go. Just a few more left, so sad.
> Ssdd and katsu x bbt should fill her spot nicely.
> Imho the perfect bodhi strain for novice farmers.


What kind of yield did you get? Any shots of the whole plants?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 12, 2016)

Sunshine daydream cured 1 week 


8 ssdd popped 12 days ago


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 12, 2016)

@Amos Otis that orange gogi sounds delicious!! I'm looking forward to watching the upcoming orGi lol. I hope bodhi is watching and decides to make a similar cross, say cali-o crossed to a gogi male. The gogi I grew is incredible and the tangerine power is very tasty, my mind boggles at the thought of combining the two. Looking forward to when brisco county genetics are commercially available so I can get my hands on some of those babies too lol


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 12, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3829032 Best things in life are free, rarely!! Thank u , these are insane


I hope you find something that piques your interests my friend, glad they made it safely


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 12, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> sorry but I beat you to mixing bodhi with tga!
> I am just harvesting beans right now;
> 
> Space Bomb X Skylotus (I have yet to grow a female, last time I pop a few beans I only had males, I only have 10ish seeds of that cross)
> ...


See the seed? either Dragon Fruit or Skylotus pollen on a frosty female (((Respect X Chemo) X Ancient OG ) X Blue City Diesel)


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 12, 2016)

that s one of the female Dragon Fruit used in some crosses, this plant was not grown to full potential, did not yield well, but I am really growing to love the smoke. It was harvested a bit early so she s quite racy...


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 12, 2016)

My favorite ogkb x snow lotus super pretty structure. Did some abuse before flower.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @Amos Otis that orange gogi sounds delicious!!
> Looking forward to when brisco county genetics are commercially available so I can get my hands on some of those babies too lol


Got room for some testers


----------



## hillbill (Nov 12, 2016)

Bodhi via James Bean Co got here today. Thunder Wookie, Oaxacan, Acapulco Gold freebie, Lemon Lotus freebie Appalachian Super Skunk freebie to make up for an order page that had a demon. Paid for with cc! 

No. customs, no lime colored tape, no anxiety! Just my old hippy mail driver bringing Bodhi.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 12, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Bodhi via James Bean Co got here today. Thunder Wookie, Oaxacan, Acapulco Gold freebie, Lemon Lotus freebie Appalachian Super Skunk freebie to make up for an order page that had a demon. Paid for with cc!
> 
> No. customs, no lime colored tape, no anxiety! Just my old hippy mail driver bringing Bodhi.


My mailmans a hippy too. He always compliments my dead shirts!!

Happy sowing


----------



## doniawon (Nov 12, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> See the seed? either Dragon Fruit or Skylotus pollen on a frosty female (((Respect X Chemo) X Ancient OG ) X Blue City Diesel)
> View attachment 3829084
> View attachment 3829085 View attachment 3829086 View attachment 3829087


Can I test that one?


----------



## CoralMafia (Nov 12, 2016)

Well just finished my last garden of 2016! I ran 10 SSDD and 2 MM, these are the ssdd,
   
And a couple Mothers Milk,
 
Anyhow looking forward to 2017! I have Black Raspberry, Lions Milk, Phone Home, and Moontang in seedling stage so I am looking forward to the new year.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 12, 2016)

doniawon said:


> My mailmans a hippy too. He always compliments my dead shirts!!
> 
> Happy sowing



And to think my dread locked tie died t shirt wearing post man was a rarity... I guess not. Every x mas we give him a bottle of wine, some goat cheese, some honey from the hives, and a gift certificate to the local java shop. Really good dude going above and beyond his job requirements for us.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 12, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> And to think my dread locked tie died t shirt wearing post man was a rarity... I guess not. Every x mas we give him a bottle of wine, some goat cheese, some honey from the hives, and a gift certificate to the local java shop. Really good dude going above and beyond his job requirements for us.


So stoked for my ssdd. How long didnyou take her? I keep reading 9 weeks, is that accurate? Mine seems about a week behind the og's in decelopment which Im taking down around 63-65 days so. Its packing on much more weight though and bigger cola sizes.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 12, 2016)

I personally have yet to run ssdd but i did just grab a few mo7re packs ystrday.  My buddy tht did run it for a bit is unavailable for ??? so i cant ask. 
Im actualy glad you asked this question since i am wondering the same thing. There was a grower who did quite a few ssdd grows, prob the most i have ever seen actually but i cant seem to remember her name. Anyone else remember ?


Would also like to hear the details from @CoralMafia about the ssdd, how many dif phenos you get? any duds or all worth the full grow? 

twas. @undercovergrow. That grew a bunch of ssdd.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> There was a grower who did quite a few ssdd grows, prob the most i have ever seen actually but i cant seem to remember her name. Anyone else remember ?


undercovergrow


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 13, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> So stoked for my ssdd. How long didnyou take her? I keep reading 9 weeks, is that accurate? Mine seems about a week behind the og's in decelopment which Im taking down around 63-65 days so. Its packing on much more weight though and bigger cola sizes.


Mine range from 8 weeks on one pheno to 10 on another. 

the 8 weeker is the short squat horizontal branching bubbashine dom. it doesnt seem to make a bit of dif if taken longer. 

the 10 weeker i take out that long simply because of the grape flavor it puts on in that last week. well worth the wait. and makes sense becasue i think i remember readin an estimate of 8-10 weeks on flower time description from the b man.


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 13, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> I personally have yet to run ssdd but i did just grab a few mo7re packs ystrday.  My buddy tht did run it for a bit is unavailable for ??? so i cant ask.
> Im actualy glad you asked this question since i am wondering the same thing. There was a grower who did quite a few ssdd grows, prob the most i have ever seen actually but i cant seem to remember her name. Anyone else remember ?
> 
> 
> ...


@undercovergrow has prolly seen the most phenos of ssdd of any active user on this thread, i believe she only grows from seed, hopefully she can chime in for ya.

As for me ssdd has been my favorite. i got 4 females from a pack and kept all 4 for a year. i just let go of my butter cut last month. but the other 3 i still have.

One of them is an og type. We call her "spread" after the prison food. kinda lanky and maybe a lil bland on flavor. but that girl makes thee best hash of any plant i have. i hate trimming. but seriously i look forward to trim her just for a lil toke of some of her blond goo scissor hash.

The other pheno i didnt mention was the one we call "wizard hat". shes the chem dom grape flavored one. i f2ed her and the bubbashine. i plan to work the line on the wiz hat side because for one shes that awesome and two i want to be abke to always have her. unreal flavor, high, and bag appeal. when people score some thats all they want from then on.

All i can really say is whoever hasnt tried ssdd, u really should give it a shot. Or not, more for me  . the strain has impacted me so much that for the first time in my life i tried breeding. that same pack produced a very promising male. most impressive plant ive ever come across, im just not quite sure how he mixes yet. other than that hes big vigorous and frosty. i was able to smoke some of his frosty sugar leafs- delicious bubbashine flavor, but on a different frame.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 13, 2016)

doniawon said:


> My mailmans a hippy too. He always compliments my dead shirts!!
> 
> Happy sowing


My mailman is also a hippy. He always compliments my smells


----------



## CoralMafia (Nov 13, 2016)

Good morning my RIU fam! I tell you there's not much better than sitting outside on a beautiful Sunday morning smoking a jib of SSDD that you harvested and trimmed yourself. Anyway to answer a couple questions I had 2 distinct phenos, 1 was short and bushy and the 2nd was a bit more open and stretchy. They both had similar smells and looks with the shorter ones having a bit more frost but the taller ones seemed to have stronger smell. As for the smells I have a bit of a sinus cold so I can't pick them out but when I can I will let y'all know.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 13, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> Good morning my RIU fam! I tell you there's not much better than sitting outside on a beautiful Sunday morning smoking a jib of SSDD that you harvested and tri
> trimmed yourself.....


Im also doing this


----------



## jollyboy (Nov 13, 2016)

*Do me a favour guys and recommend me some Bodhi!* I just want something that's really potent, incredibly tasty, smells amazing, yields really well and has rock hard buds.........is that really too much to ask for?  

Been looking at Spacemonkey and SSDD,which seems to be popular. So many intresting crosses.

Any particular strains that you would recommend for a stardawg lover like me?


----------



## doniawon (Nov 13, 2016)

jollyboy said:


> *Do me a favour guys and recommend me some Bodhi!* I just want something that's really potent, incredibly tasty, smells amazing, yields really well and has rock hard buds.........is that really too much to ask for?
> 
> Been looking at Spacemonkey and SSDD,which seems to be popular. So many intresting crosses.
> 
> Any particular strains that you would recommend for a stardawg lover like me?


Sunshine 4, or guava hp would prolly do
Bout a billion choices though.


----------



## jollyboy (Nov 13, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Sunshine 4, or guava hp would prolly do
> Bout a billion choices though.


Thanks man, the sunshine 4 sounds like a winner, serious amount of options.

Any opinions on his best parents?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 13, 2016)

jollyboy said:


> Thanks man, the sunshine 4 sounds like a winner, serious amount of options.
> 
> Any opinions on his best parents?


Get anything with the snow lotus or Appalachia dad, those crosses won't be around much longer and they're all pretty good


----------



## numberfour (Nov 13, 2016)

Day 46, 
Goji, loving this strain at the moment, both growing and smoking. Jar's looking empty, think I'll be putting two into flower next time.


 

Tree of Life, #1 background cola, #2 front 2 cola's. 
 
I'd like to see this strain run outside, both of these plants grew towards the light like homing missiles, the lights can't go any higher lol. They tower over the other strains I'm running. Possibly the last run with them,

Little bit of Fatcherry x SSDD - Tester #7.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 13, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Day 46,
> Goji, loving this strain at the moment, both growing and smoking. Jar's looking empty, think I'll be putting two into flower next time.
> View attachment 3829885
> 
> ...


Keep your lights up ssdd gets big too, fitd right in with gogi


----------



## hillbill (Nov 13, 2016)

Starting 4 Oaxacan and 4 Lemon Locust beans, all new bleed. 
Also have a Cobra Lips at 51/2 weeks and is the second CL I have flowered and both have been smallish and ho hum compared to other Bodhi goods.

Been working on a jar of Secret Chief and it gets to taste hashier all the time. Taste follows when smoked as well as vaped and tends to keep you in one spot and the passing of time is different. Nice and strong. Time to put the Underdog down!

Also have 4 Northern Skunk / c99 cross I did. All from Peak gear and all 4 girls are impressive and frosty and big.


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 14, 2016)

jollyboy said:


> *Do me a favour guys and recommend me some Bodhi!* I just want something that's really potent, incredibly tasty, smells amazing, yields really well and has rock hard buds.........is that really too much to ask for?
> 
> Been looking at Spacemonkey and SSDD,which seems to be popular. So many intresting crosses.
> 
> Any particular strains that you would recommend for a stardawg lover like me?


Ssdd (appy), dank sinatra (88g13hp), goji og (snow lotus), black raspberry (wookie15)


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 14, 2016)

Got 6 healthy *tiger milks*, 6 *tk×bbt*(strayfox), and the rest are *black sunshine* (black raspberry#5 × ssdd)
 
 
the second pic is a horrible shot of a promising ssdd f2 male. big, vigorous, and wreaks of playdoh and baby shit. hes just like his papa but w a slightly dif smell. chip off the ol block


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 14, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Mine range from 8 weeks on one pheno to 10 on another.
> 
> the 8 weeker is the short squat horizontal branching bubbashine dom. it doesnt seem to make a bit of dif if taken longer.
> 
> the 10 weeker i take out that long simply because of the grape flavor it puts on in that last week. well worth the wait. and makes sense becasue i think i remember readin an estimate of 8-10 weeks on flower time description from the b man.


I only ended up with one female out of 4, so I can't say for sure, but she is definitely taller. She was popped 10 days after the og's and quicly outgrew them. She is still slightly taller that them with longer node spacing and pretty branchy... as you can see in the pictures I posted. Ill take her to 10 weeks as she looks like she will go probably 2 weeks longer than the og's as it stands right now. 
Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 14, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Got 6 healthy *tiger milks*, 6 *tk×bbt*(strayfox), and the rest are *black sunshine* (black raspberry#5 × ssdd)
> View attachment 3830467
> View attachment 3830471
> the second pic is a horrible shot of a promising ssdd f2 male. big, vigorous, and wreaks of playdoh and baby shit. hes just like his papa but w a slightly dif smell. chip off the ol block


Awesome man...got 4hindu hp(one sad after leaving the humidity dome) 5 tahoe og x ronnie barret (one sad) germed and goingand i got a cobra lip and orange sunshine goin into.flower.
Here s a leaf from the.orange sunshine...draw ur own conclusions so far. Thin leaves, kinda lanky but fast veging lotsa lotsa nodes.

And for @apbx720, here's that ssdd pheno i gived ya, shes dryin now ill getcha a dry pic soon. Its perty
If she goes 57 days, u let me kno. Itd b a first lol. Shes quick fast and inna hurry


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 14, 2016)

So ive been looking all over and cant seem to find any info on the TTnl#6 X Appy cross. Could have swore i glanced over a lil info not long ago in this thread but i am having no luck. Any help would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 14, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Awesome man...got 4hindu hp(one sad after leaving the humidity dome) 5 tahoe og x ronnie barret (one sad) germed and goingand i got a cobra lip and orange sunshine goin into.flower.
> Here s a leaf from the.orange sunshine...draw ur own conclusions so far. Thin leaves, kinda lanky but fast veging lotsa lotsa nodes.
> View attachment 3830580
> And for @apbx720, here's that ssdd pheno i gived ya, shes dryin now ill getcha a dry pic soon. Its pertyView attachment 3830582
> If she goes 57 days, u let me kno. Itd b a first lol. Shes quick fast and inna hurry


That f2 from apxb seems to be fast finishing. Should b plumpy by 57!! Super bubbashine leaning


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 14, 2016)

doniawon said:


> That f2 from apxb seems to be fast finishing. Should b plumpy by 57!! Super bubbashine leaning


Awesome. Ive got 2ssdd f1 that r 8wkers...who knew


1kemosabe said:


> So ive been looking all over and cant seem to find any info on the TTnl#6 X Appy cross. Could have swore i glanced over a lil info not long ago in this thread but i am having no luck. Any help would be greatly apreciated.


I believe @Bob Zmuda did grow this. Something about peach ring candy


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 14, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Awesome. Ive got 2ssdd f1 that r 8wkers...who knew
> 
> I believe @Bob Zmuda did grow this. Something about peach ring candy


This is true. Lol. Had a very soft fruit smell... apple/apricot/peach candy. Cured with some melony stuff going on too. Fantastic body high. I'll dig some out of the jars later and take a pic

Recommended.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 14, 2016)

Also. Fwiw. After doing the last all Bodhi run with 11 of his strains my hands down 2 favorites are : synergy and wolf pack.

Ps lucky with ssdd fast phenos. Mine was excellent but needed a SOLID. 11 weeks and was still shooting out white pistils!

Sorry I keep adding info but I keep remembering Bodhi related stuff!

I popped some older Bodhi stock a week or 2 ago. 4-5 year old beans that have been kept in my fridge. NO ISSUES. Most every bean popped.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 14, 2016)

I couldnt resist the GLG promo! I ordered another SSDD and Lando's stash last minute before the promo was over.

I also sent in a soil sample along with a sample from my worm bin which is rabbit manure and leaves... I am tired of guessing at what is going on with my soil! They said that I should get results in 3-5 business days.

This is when I put my bin together.


Here is some finished manure/leaves and it is full of red worms...


Compost...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 14, 2016)

Remember that bird manure is very hot. I would never use it in soil.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 14, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Remember that bird manure is very hot. I would never use it in soil.


Really dude? I guess that seabirds and bats are what??? Probably should have stuck with your usual quote "what does it smell like"... Shit...
I will get my lab results back in about 5 days, we can take this up in the "organic" section if you like. I have a thread started.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/sending-my-compost-and-worm-castings-to-a-lab.926696/#post-13134687


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 14, 2016)

Heh you took offense.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 14, 2016)

It must be that time of month for me? I realize that I was being snappy


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 14, 2016)

I thought I had read that fresh chicken shit was indeed hot, and also contains some nasty bacteria, but once composted makes excellent fertilizer. I think the warning was intended for the fresh stuff. Supposedly duck shit on the other hand can be used immediately without composting. None of this is first hand knowledge mind you but was picked up while researching ducks and chickens.


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 15, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> got a pack of pure gooey blood orange yesterday


Where did you score that?


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 15, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> I thought I had read that fresh chicken shit was indeed hot, and also contains some nasty bacteria, but once composted makes excellent fertilizer. I think the warning was intended for the fresh stuff. Supposedly duck shit on the other hand can be used immediately without composting. None of this is first hand knowledge mind you but was picked up while researching ducks and chickens.


I use chicken manure on my roses. But that's really it. Ive done fine veggin with kelp, alfalfa, crabmeal ams my latestes addition of bio live


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 15, 2016)

I heard the Xmas promo over at headiegardens is going to be off the chain this year...

Super silver hashplant X dank Sinatra
Goji og X Dank Sinatra
Dank Sinatra F2

Finally got all the packaging finished and now they're off to Shoe!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 15, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I also sent in a soil sample along with a sample from my worm bin which is rabbit manure and leaves... I am tired of guessing at what is going on with my soil! They said that I should get results in 3-5 business days.


No big deal man it happens. I replied because of the above quote. I thought maybe you were having trouble with your soil and that was why you were sending it off to be analyzed. It may or may not be the case, but I figured I would just give you a word of caution. Lots of poultry manures and animals that don't chew there cud can burn plants causing various issues if not completely composted. Especially ones derived from poultry though, namely chickens.Chicken and Turkey manure tend to be the hottest of all organic manures *N-P-K* 1.1 .80 .50. Fully composted it is fine, but unless you're letting your stuff sit around for year minimum and compost how could one know if it has been? A year is the minimum most will recommend for poultry manures unless you are doing a high heat compost which can speed it up, but a scientist would argue that won't kill the possible bad bacteria that is prevalent in poultry manures like a long term compost. This is why I am very cautious not to use it at all.as I like to eliminate guesswork as much as possible. I saw your chickens and thought maybe you were using it from the coop. Another possible issue with this and why you don't see a lot of poultry manure for sale for gardening is that the manure often has a lot of wood chips from the bedding. While all animal manures are good sources of organic matter and nutrients, it's impossible to make a precise analysis, mostly because bedding materials vary so much. For example, manure with straw or sawdust will have a different nitrogen composition than pure manure. But it's useful to know whether the manure you're using is rich or poor in a particular nutrient such as nitrogen. I hate guesswork in this business. 

Just a word of caution. I certainly wasn't throwing daggers your way and definitely do appreciate your contributions to this thread and yes I do realize my contributions are of a minimum thus far and will remain that way until a few more months. 

PS to everyone I don't wish for a debate here or several pages or arguing so I will not reply to any questions or criticisms of the knowledge I shared here either pm or another thread is best suited.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 15, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I replied because of the above quote. I thought maybe you were having trouble with your soil and that was why you were sending it off to be analyzed


I am. I also sent it to a lab to get analyzed. I added a link to the organic section so we dont have to clutter the thread anymore...

My point was, I should be getting some good quality buds in the future! I am trying to grow the shit out of some Bodhi gear, but I have been a little embarrassed to share pics lately! I wouldn't be surprised if there is too many egg shells or something strange. I hardly use the chicken manure, mostly because they are free range. I did set up a crapper for them(roost), but I dont use it in my compost. I am just frustrated as hell, because I was doing great just a couple of months ago???


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 15, 2016)

I have 4 seed packs that are in the vege state and it is time to transplant, but I want to wait until I get the results back...

Edit: Sorry, @40AmpstoFreedom... This whole thing has me on edge!


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 15, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> @undercovergrow has prolly seen the most phenos of ssdd of any active user on this thread, i believe she only grows from seed, hopefully she can chime in for ya.
> 
> As for me ssdd has been my favorite. i got 4 females from a pack and kept all 4 for a year. i just let go of my butter cut last month. but the other 3 i still have.
> 
> ...


hi everyone! ah, sunshine daydream--Bodhi definitely outdid himself on this one. @KushyMcKush @1kemosabe my preference was to harvest most phenos anywhere from 62-64 days with a few phenos that were definitely finished at 56-58 days. i use it for pain medicine, i don't find that it makes me sleepy at all but i do sleep better smoking it during the day. the consistency i get from each pheno regarding pain management is probably what i most like about this strain; it's mostly a kush flavor with some, as @apbx720 has mentioned, having a _very nice_ flavor. 

here is #31. she was harvested at day 64 on June 20th - started smoking on her in October. she cured up nicely. i'm about to grind this up:
 

son & his family still here. loving having my grandchildren here, but i'll definitely return to growing when they're gone. and you all know...i'll be starting with a pack of sunshine daydream! 

i don't get to pop in here very often but i do every once in a while. as most of you know, this thread doesn't take long to get way behind but there's been some nice pictures of sunshine daydream and other Bodhi creations when i just have time to skim through pictures. although @kmog33 the picture of your hand was like wow! how are you doing now? 

ok, got a few more minutes and i'm going to finish these 27 more messages to be current with this thread, and then i gotta get going!


----------



## elkamino (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks for your contributions @undercovergrow ! 

Got a place where all your SSDD info is in one tidy place?  As a med user, and with all your experience growing _from seed_, that would be invaluable.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 15, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> hi everyone! ah, sunshine daydream--Bodhi definitely outdid himself on this one. @KushyMcKush @1kemosabe my preference was to harvest most phenos anywhere from 62-64 days with a few phenos that were definitely finished at 56-58 days. i use it for pain medicine, i don't find that it makes me sleepy at all but i do sleep better smoking it during the day. the consistency i get from each pheno regarding pain management is probably what i most like about this strain; it's mostly a kush flavor with some, as @apbx720 has mentioned, having a _very nice_ flavor.
> 
> here is #31. she was harvested at day 64 on June 20th - started smoking on her in October. she cured up nicely. i'm about to grind this up:
> View attachment 3831578
> ...


Thanks for asking, for the pins or last week now just lots of pt as my pinky barely moves.issing your posts around here. About to pop a few ssdd myself. Looking how my gogi x ssdd are looking. Hows everything?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 15, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Thanks for your contributions @undercovergrow !
> 
> Got a place where all your SSDD info is in one tidy place?  As a med user, and with all your experience growing _from seed_, that would be invaluable.


thanks @elkamino that is very kind of you! definitely went through a lot of packs of sunshine daydream: think i grew about two packs before i started perpetually numbering all my females...i finished on girl #35 (from seed) and only have unopened packs of SSDD (i think i've got five packs) left in my stash. didn't start cloning until @Amos Otis clarified that i needed those clones to account for the males i wasn't planning on  getting and then BOOM  i was harvesting girls that could just be cured and i wasn't _waiting _for the next harvest to finish...which is now what i am smoking on. i am so glad i stocked up!


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Thanks for asking, for the pins or last week now just lots of pt as my pinky barely moves.issing your posts around here. About to pop a few ssdd myself. Looking how my gogi x ssdd are looking. Hows everything?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


PT is important so stick with it even though it hurts. at least China (if i recall correctly) was fun 

life has gotten super busy lately and i wonder how i ever fit growing into my daily routine  but it has been a good busy. thanks for asking. i do miss going in and looking at my girls so look at yours for just a few moments longer for me. 

gogi x ssdd - that sounds awesome


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 15, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> PT is important so stick with it even though it hurts. at least China (if i recall correctly) was fun
> 
> life has gotten super busy lately and i wonder how i ever fit growing into my daily routine  but it has been a good busy. thanks for asking. i do miss going in and looking at my girls so look at yours for just a few moments longer for me.
> 
> gogi x ssdd - that sounds awesome


Yeah it was great, nice work trip for sure. We get to go back to Switzerland I. A couple weeks so excited for that as well. Well see how many plants I kill vacationing this year lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 15, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> Where did you score that?


bigworm had a stash


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Nov 15, 2016)

Does anyone have any info on the Lemon Lotus? Got some packs from James Bean and the freebies were Lemon Lotus but I can't find anything than the lineage (Lemon G x Snow Lotus).


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 15, 2016)

Piggie Smalls said:


> Does anyone have any info on the Lemon Lotus? Got some packs from James Bean and the freebies were Lemon Lotus but I can't find anything than the lineage (Lemon G x Snow Lotus).


Piggie smalls

Great name



Al Yamoni said:


> I heard the Xmas promo over at headiegardens is going to be off the chain this year...View attachment 3831337
> 
> Super silver hashplant X dank Sinatra
> Goji og X Dank Sinatra
> ...


DANK SINATRA F2S

Uve outdone urself sir. Cant say enough.for the.ssh x ds, but damn. Imma have to.get ready for.that now


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 15, 2016)

Piggie Smalls said:


> Does anyone have any info on the Lemon Lotus? Got some packs from James Bean and the freebies were Lemon Lotus but I can't find anything than the lineage (Lemon G x Snow Lotus).


It is lemon g the inly other lemon g cross out is the g13hp
Not alot out there really, @GojiGardens on instagram has some goin
The g13hp male that is

Although, lemong i believ is an ohio strain thought to be an old love potion cut? Could b wrong, low density though


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 16, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> hi everyone! ah, sunshine daydream--Bodhi definitely outdid himself on this one. @KushyMcKush @1kemosabe my preference was to harvest most phenos anywhere from 62-64 days with a few phenos that were definitely finished at 56-58 days. i use it for pain medicine, i don't find that it makes me sleepy at all but i do sleep better smoking it during the day. the consistency i get from each pheno regarding pain management is probably what i most like about this strain; it's mostly a kush flavor with some, as @apbx720 has mentioned, having a _very nice_ flavor.
> 
> here is #31. she was harvested at day 64 on June 20th - started smoking on her in October. she cured up nicely. i'm about to grind this up:
> View attachment 3831578
> ...


Wow! Incredible looking stuff! Thanks for the info and can't wait to see more from you once your back in action. Getting really anxious to try it.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 16, 2016)

Piggie Smalls said:


> Does anyone have any info on the Lemon Lotus? Got some packs from James Bean and the freebies were Lemon Lotus but I can't find anything than the lineage (Lemon G x Snow Lotus).


Basically some unknown cut that smells like lemon where even the locals where it originated from argue about whether or not it is love potion and whether or not that was its original name.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 16, 2016)

undercovergrow said:


> definitely went through a lot of packs of sunshine daydream


How common is the blueberry flavored one? I had a little bad luck on my first pack. I had 10 healthy plants but 7 were male and I make sure of it too before I chop, I flower them until I see for sure. Anyways, I just got 3 OG kush type females. Nothing wrong with them, but I had hopes for that blueberry pheno. I have 5 packs still and I ordered another so I can plant a pack and still have 5 in safe keeping... Thanks. Good to see that you are still active on this thread also!!!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 16, 2016)

The berry flavored one seems very common. The buttered berry pheno can take several packs from what I read. I will also be going through about 5 packs of these should be interesting just had a rather large bodhi order again land yesterday.

Looks like the first 2 grows of bodhi gear for me is going to be 3 packs of each of these I will give some reports on:


Grow 1

White lotus
Space Cake
Blueberry Hill

Grow 2

Terpenao
Love Triangle
Sunshine Daydream

And then a decision between like 10 more + bodhi varieties.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 16, 2016)

Kicking myself in the azz for not grabbing more Ssdd when i had the chance.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 16, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Kicking myself in the azz for not grabbing more Ssdd when i had the chance.


There were 7 left at the very end of the GLG buy 1 get 1 free promo. I snagged one at the last minute!


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 16, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Kicking myself in the azz for not grabbing more Ssdd when i had the chance.





MustangStudFarm said:


> There were 7 left at the very end of the GLG buy 1 get 1 free promo. I snagged one at the last minute!


I'm mad I didn't grab that as well. I was going back and forth about what 4 packs to get from glg and got drunk and ordered lol. Didn't grab ssdd. Next time...


----------



## Trich_holmes (Nov 16, 2016)

Chop day for the Headband x SSDD testers. Started 8, 1 died, and out of the seven remaining I ended up 2 ladies. The first pheno looks to be a SSDD leaner. Smells of berries with a slight floral note. Branching was weak though and needed a lot of support. Pheno 2 seems to have more HB influence. Very thick branches. I mean you almost couldn't bend them. No support needed at all! It has a more earthy smell to her. Both are heavy yielders, if that's important to you. These were grown under a 600, in 3 gallon smart pots for nine weeks, and they look to produced about 3-4 zips a piece. Easily the largest yielder I've seen in a 3 gallon in a long time! I run all prospects in 3's first and they almost couldn't stay upright..lmfao! I probably could've let them go another week or so, but they're getting so big I was worried that I might end up with rot, even though I have none now. Not a single spec of male tendencies. I pushed them pretty hard with the food also with no sign of burn ever. I use general organics full line, and they were taking double strength base every other day it seemed. A very user friendly strain for sure! Hopefully someone else is running it to compare notes. Peace guys!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Nov 16, 2016)

Pheno #1  Pheno #2


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 16, 2016)

Dank!!!!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Nov 16, 2016)

the real mccoy said:


> Dank!!!!


Thanks!  B man killed it! He always kills it


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 16, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Pheno #1 View attachment 3832370View attachment 3832372 View attachment 3832375Pheno #2View attachment 3832376View attachment 3832377 View attachment 3832378View attachment 3832379


That looks great. Awesome work. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## doniawon (Nov 16, 2016)

Kmog or anyone else getting the trinity testers?? I've been waiting for this one. Only a decade


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 16, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Kmog or anyone else getting the trinity testers?? I've been waiting for this one. Only a decade


Would like to lol. Been a bit behind on keeping up with everything recently. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## doniawon (Nov 16, 2016)

Trinity x startrain..


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 17, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Trinity x startrain..


Where did you hear about this? Is there a new tester list available anywhere?


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 17, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Pheno #1 View attachment 3832370View attachment 3832372 View attachment 3832375Pheno #2View attachment 3832376View attachment 3832377 View attachment 3832378View attachment 3832379


Good show ol' boy, good show


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Nov 17, 2016)

Trinity x startrain. Don't think there testers. Stray told me bodhi only released 9 or 10packs a while ago. Here's mine just cracking the shell.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 17, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Where did you hear about this? Is there a new tester list available anywhere?


Only ten packs. Like wonkas golden ticket.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 17, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Pheno #1 View attachment 3832370View attachment 3832372 View attachment 3832375Pheno #2View attachment 3832376View attachment 3832377 View attachment 3832378View attachment 3832379


Do u prefer the headband leaner, or the ssdd dom over all. 
Great job on those!! Beautiful colors


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 17, 2016)

I love baby pics, here's some of mine...
 
There is Phone Home, Soulmate, Oro Blanco, Heavenly hash plant and some White Dog x LBL courtesy of dbj at GLG.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Nov 17, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Do u prefer the headband leaner, or the ssdd dom over all.
> Great job on those!! Beautiful colors


Thanks! Waiting to dry before trying, but I like the SSDD look more. The HD is more saty and has lots of pistils and is airier. Was starting to foxtail too, and I'm not a fan of crowning. The smell from a tester I pulled smells way more blueberry than it did coming off the plant. Anxious to try it!


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 17, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> I love baby pics, here's some of mine...
> View attachment 3832921
> There is Phone Home, Soulmate, Oro Blanco, Heavenly hash plant and some White Dog x LBL courtesy of dbj at GLG.


Got a log going?


----------



## indican3 (Nov 17, 2016)

The different Wookie crosses like 7 and 15, are they just different phenos of Wookie? (a.k.a Big Buddy's Lavender)


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 17, 2016)

indican3 said:


> The different Wookie crosses like 7 and 15, are they just different phenos of Wookie? (a.k.a Big Buddy's Lavender)


Yes, different phenos, they're listed somewhere. 
Wookie = BB's Lavender x Appalachia


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 17, 2016)

indican3 said:


> The different Wookie crosses like 7 and 15, are they just different phenos of Wookie? (a.k.a Big Buddy's Lavender)


15Is the grapfruit and 7 is the lavender berry?


----------



## indican3 (Nov 17, 2016)

Adrosmokin said:


> Yes, different phenos, they're listed somewhere.
> Wookie = BB's Lavender x Appalachia





JDGreen said:


> 15Is the grapfruit and 7 is the lavender berry?


Thanks ok so that clears it up. It's also the grapefruit type according to this post: https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-873#post-12289180

Just trying to nail down the Lavender lineage because after seeing Wookie #7 here https://www.cannabisreports.com/strain-reports/bodhi-seeds/wookie-7 I was confused since it says Soma. I now get that Soma is the breeder, Big Buddy is the grower of Soma's Lavender and it's not two different strains.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 17, 2016)

Gogi x ssdd




strawberry mountain male




phantom cookies x solos stash Fi ally recovering




ogkb x snow lotus (ogkb dom)






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## COGrown (Nov 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Gogi x ssdd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OGKB for days on that bottom one. What is Strawberry Mountain?


----------



## Nu-Be (Nov 17, 2016)

Barefoot Doctor encrusted at the end of 6wks. The smells on this one are yummy, and the lower nugs are frostier still.



I'll be pulling this at 8wks on the nose due to holiday travel time constraints. Looks like it might even be ready then, and a little early = higher CBD content (up to a point).


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 17, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Basically some unknown cut that smells like lemon where even the locals where it originated from argue about whether or not it is love potion and whether or not that was its original name.


Hardly an unknown cut my friend, and if you are being negative about it because there is disagreement about its origins and whether or not people have real cuts of it or not I would said the same can be said for almost every clone only cut out there. 

Don't be so quick to shit on the OH, there is some fire to be had. Deathstar, Dumpster, Lemon G are all elite cuts.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 17, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Barefoot Doctor encrusted at the end of 6wks. The smells on this one are yummy, and the lower nugs are frostier still.
> 
> View attachment 3833189
> 
> I'll be pulling this at 8wks on the nose due to holiday travel time constraints. Looks like it might even be ready then, and a little early = higher CBD content (up to a point).


if its possible please give your take on it as i have 3 packs i think...


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 17, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> Got a log going?


Sorry, no I don't but I'll try to update here.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 17, 2016)

COGrown said:


> OGKB for days on that bottom one. What is Strawberry Mountain?


Strawberry dakini x appy 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 17, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Pheno #1 View attachment 3832370View attachment 3832372 View attachment 3832375Pheno #2View attachment 3832376View attachment 3832377 View attachment 3832378View attachment 3832379


Fucking beautiful!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 17, 2016)

MojoRizing said:


> Hardly an unknown cut my friend, and if you are being negative about it because there is disagreement about its origins and whether or not people have real cuts of it or not I would said the same can be said for almost every clone only cut out there.
> 
> Don't be so quick to shit on the OH, there is some fire to be had. Deathstar, Dumpster, Lemon G are all elite cuts.


Death Star


----------



## dankherbson82 (Nov 17, 2016)

wookie #7 is a female cut and smells like loud funky grapefruit. wookie #15 is the male version of that.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 18, 2016)

Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream Testers, bud shots day 49

#9
 

#6
 

#7
 

#10


----------



## cannakis (Nov 18, 2016)

Just threw down Green Lotus I hope it turns out nice... my thing is though how good can he really be?!? I mean he's got Literally Hundreds of strains, not including ones Not available anymore! I feel it just become hastily produced at that point, resulting in inadequate product. Am I wrong?!? I prefer Quality over Quantity all day er day. And he looks more like a superstore of bud than a Boutique Craft Breeder. Again I don't know what I'm talking about I had to pick up some beans to see for myself, so I'll let you know. But what do you all think?!?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 18, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream Testers, bud shots day 49
> 
> #9
> View attachment 3833513
> ...


Looking tasty!


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 18, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream Testers, bud shots day 49
> 
> #9
> View attachment 3833513
> ...


Those are looking great four! What kind of smells are they putting out?


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 18, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Just threw down Green Lotus I hope it turns out nice... my thing is though how good can he really be?!? I mean he's got Literally Hundreds of strains, not including ones Not available anymore! I feel it just become hastily produced at that point, resulting in inadequate product. Am I wrong?!? I prefer Quality over Quantity all day er day. And he looks more like a superstore of bud than a Boutique Craft Breeder. Again I don't know what I'm talking about I had to pick up some beans to see for myself, so I'll let you know. But what do you all think?!?


He's said himself that hes not a breeder. Hes just a pollen chucker creating f1's with a great collection of genetics and a good eye for choosing winning males. He does this by traveling around the world to find the rare and elusive strains that most of us wouldn't otherwise see and bringing it to us. Not all of his crosses are fire either. He has plenty that are pretty average. I think he just enjoys bringing different and interesting crosses to a market thats flooded with flavor of the month strains like cookies and glue. Not that those aren't great smoke, theres just other stuff out there. Some people like his stuff, some want to stick with what sells. For those seeking to broaden their genetic horizons and try some stuff that nobody else is working with, he is the man, and I think thats what attracts people to him. He does produce some incredible stuff though, which is undeniable when you start looking at them all. Also, he doesn't just slap them together and put them up for sale. He's said himself that he puts new crosses through rigorous stress testing with light and environmental stressors. He encourages his testers to do this as well. He encourages people to create f2's and crosses with his strains which is cool too.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 18, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Just threw down Green Lotus I hope it turns out nice... my thing is though how good can he really be?!? I mean he's got Literally Hundreds of strains, not including ones Not available anymore! I feel it just become hastily produced at that point, resulting in inadequate product. Am I wrong?!? I prefer Quality over Quantity all day er day. And he looks more like a superstore of bud than a Boutique Craft Breeder. Again I don't know what I'm talking about I had to pick up some beans to see for myself, so I'll let you know. But what do you all think?!?


You should easily be able to answer any concerns you have by simply google searching any of the three thousand + page threads on three different sites containing documented grows of pretty much everything and looking at the end product. A couple of other sites have a few hundred page threads as well.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Nov 18, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Just threw down Green Lotus I hope it turns out nice... my thing is though how good can he really be?!? I mean he's got Literally Hundreds of strains, not including ones Not available anymore! I feel it just become hastily produced at that point, resulting in inadequate product. Am I wrong?!? I prefer Quality over Quantity all day er day. And he looks more like a superstore of bud than a Boutique Craft Breeder. Again I don't know what I'm talking about I had to pick up some beans to see for myself, so I'll let you know. But what do you all think?!?


Don't worry! You're in good hands!


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 18, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Just threw down Green Lotus I hope it turns out nice... my thing is though how good can he really be?!? I mean he's got Literally Hundreds of strains, not including ones Not available anymore! I feel it just become hastily produced at that point, resulting in inadequate product. Am I wrong?!? I prefer Quality over Quantity all day er day. And he looks more like a superstore of bud than a Boutique Craft Breeder. Again I don't know what I'm talking about I had to pick up some beans to see for myself, so I'll let you know. But what do you all think?!?


You say you prefer quality over quantity then I fear you may have chosen the wrong strain to start your bodhi journey with. Green Lotus is Green Crack x Snow Lotus and is known more for the massive yield than connoisseur grade bud. If you like what you find at the end of the run I encourage you to find another bodhi strain more suited to your particular tastes.


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 18, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Just threw down Green Lotus I hope it turns out nice... my thing is though how good can he really be?!? I mean he's got Literally Hundreds of strains, not including ones Not available anymore! I feel it just become hastily produced at that point, resulting in inadequate product. Am I wrong?!? I prefer Quality over Quantity all day er day. And he looks more like a superstore of bud than a Boutique Craft Breeder. Again I don't know what I'm talking about I had to pick up some beans to see for myself, so I'll let you know. But what do you all think?!?


He'll tell you himself he's more of a chucker than a breeder but his eye for selection is supposed to be on point. Mostly F1 crosses but with a known male that's killer and proven strains. I have about 5 packs but haven't ran any yet so I'm just going by forum info. Haven't really heard anything bad though


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> He does this by traveling around the world to find the rare and elusive strains that most of us wouldn't otherwise see and bringing it to us.


Often spoken and repeated, but never explained. How does an American travel around a world mostly hostile to Americans, and get in, then out of countries with these "rare and elusive" seeds?

Just asking. Again.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 18, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Often spoken and repeated, but never explained. How does an American travel around a world mostly hostile to Americans, and get in, then out of countries with these "rare and elusive" seeds?
> 
> Just asking. Again.


Making friends and good stealth mailing skills. He usually loses a couple to customs every time, from what I recall, but it's worth it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Making friends and good stealth mailing skills.


Sounds easy ! As if there aren't any hostiles out there......anywhere.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 18, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Often spoken and repeated, but never explained. How does an American travel around a world mostly hostile to Americans, and get in, then out of countries with these "rare and elusive" seeds?
> 
> Just asking. Again.


I don't know but it sounds exciting or a really good sales pitch.

I took advantage of the anniversary GLG Bodhi offer and have 4 packs and 4 freebies headed my way. 
I've got to give them a try.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't know but it sounds exciting or a really good sales pitch.


If it were on DVD, I'd rent it.


----------



## elkamino (Nov 18, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Sounds easy ! As if there aren't any hostiles out there......anywhere.


Name? Or story?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Name? Or story?


It was one of the first images that came up when I searched google for 'americans held hostage'. Turns out it's a guy named Robert Levinson, who went 'missing' in Iran 10 years ago.

Don't know the stories of these either, but the captions make the point. I know @kmog recently went in and out of China with only a few broken bones, but my impression is that foreign travel is extremely risky business these days. If the Bodhi story is for real, that's all the more reason to keep mama goji [ and her offspring] preserved.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 18, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> It was one of the first images that came up when I searched google for 'americans held hostage'. Turns out it's a guy named Robert Levinson, who went 'missing' in Iran 10 years ago.
> 
> Don't know the stories of these either, but the captions make the point. I know @kmog recently went in and out of China with only a few broken bones, but my impression is that foreign travel is extremely risky business these days. If the Bodhi story is for real, that's all the more reason to keep mama goji [ and her offspring] preserved.


Crazy! Missionaries get kidnapped all the time in hostile nations. Actually if you remember the three men who were released one was a CNN reporter and someone else and the other was an American Citizen Iranian Pastor/Missionary and ICC had a huge petition for their release. sadly the only way to combat such tyranny is through Extortion/Bribes. Which is one of The Few Crimes our Constitution states, and is a Root of a multitude of problems in civilization; lobbysists are just "legal" extortionists.!


40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You should easily be able to answer any concerns you have by simply google searching any of the three thousand + page threads on three different sites containing documented grows of pretty much everything and looking at the end product. A couple of other sites have a few hundred page threads as well.


Yeah that's why I'm asking. And sorry buddy I do Not have time to comb through jibber jabber... thank GOD for Instagram.


Trich_holmes said:


> Don't worry! You're in good hands!


Nice thanks brother!


ShyGuru said:


> You say you prefer quality over quantity then I fear you may have chosen the wrong strain to start your bodhi journey with. Green Lotus is Green Crack x Snow Lotus and is known more for the massive yield than connoisseur grade bud. If you like what you find at the end of the run I encourage you to find another bodhi strain more suited to your particular tastes.


Damn of course! Haha I just got it because I wanted to try green crack... and snow Lotus looks good...


KushyMcKush said:


> He's said himself that hes not a breeder. Hes just a pollen chucker creating f1's with a great collection of genetics and a good eye for choosing winning males. He does this by traveling around the world to find the rare and elusive strains that most of us wouldn't otherwise see and bringing it to us. Not all of his crosses are fire either. He has plenty that are pretty average. I think he just enjoys bringing different and interesting crosses to a market thats flooded with flavor of the month strains like cookies and glue. Not that those aren't great smoke, theres just other stuff out there. Some people like his stuff, some want to stick with what sells. For those seeking to broaden their genetic horizons and try some stuff that nobody else is working with, he is the man, and I think thats what attracts people to him. He does produce some incredible stuff though, which is undeniable when you start looking at them all. Also, he doesn't just slap them together and put them up for sale. He's said himself that he puts new crosses through rigorous stress testing with light and environmental stressors. He encourages his testers to do this as well. He encourages people to create f2's and crosses with his strains which is cool too.


crazy! Thanks that explains it for sure.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 18, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> It was one of the first images that came up when I searched google for 'americans held hostage'. Turns out it's a guy named Robert Levinson, who went 'missing' in Iran 10 years ago.
> 
> Don't know the stories of these either, but the captions make the point. I know @kmog recently went in and out of China with only a few broken bones, but my impression is that foreign travel is extremely risky business these days. If the Bodhi story is for real, that's all the more reason to keep mama goji [ and her offspring] preserved.


I travel a lot, I'll be back in Switzerland next week, lol. The trick is to stay in first world countries. But we also know people in most of the places we go, which keeps you a bit safer generally. Switzerland is super safe though. That's where all the world's money is and bus drivers make like $90k a year so nobody is pissed off at anyone lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I travel a lot, I'll be back in Switzerland next week, lol.


I know that they are talking about Denmark here, but....


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Crazy! Missionaries get kidnapped all the time in hostile nations. Actually if you remember the three men who were released one was a CNN reporter and someone else and the other was an American Citizen Iranian Pastor/Missionary and ICC had a huge petition for their release. sadly the only way to combat such tyranny is through Extortion/Bribes. Which is one of The Few Crimes our Constitution states, and is a Root of a multitude of problems in civilization; lobbysists are just "legal" extortionists.!


----------



## numberfour (Nov 18, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> Those are looking great four! What kind of smells are they putting out?


Loud and beautiful, #7 is straight up cherries, #10 also leans towards cherries. The other two I can't quite put my finger on it at the moment. I've not had a female SSDD yet but know a grower who's flowered a couple of packets so will be sending some samples off to see if any of the SSDD characteristic's have come through.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 18, 2016)

Bodhi must either be this guy or read his books. 
*ROBERT YOUNG PELTON*
* *
http://www.comebackalive.com
The guy must be nuts, lol.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Nov 19, 2016)

Mystery solved guys....


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> It was one of the first images that came up when I searched google for 'americans held hostage'. Turns out it's a guy named Robert Levinson, who went 'missing' in Iran 10 years ago.
> 
> Don't know the stories of these either, but the captions make the point. I know @kmog recently went in and out of China with only a few broken bones, but my impression is that foreign travel is extremely risky business these days. If the Bodhi story is for real, that's all the more reason to keep mama goji [ and her offspring] preserved.


The powers that be would just love for you to think that the world is just filled with terror...


----------



## COGrown (Nov 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> The powers that be would just love for you to think that the world is just filled with terror...


Yeah, I've been around, particularly down Central and south America way, the world is not as dangerous as it gets made out to be. Tens of millions of Americans travel all over the globe every year....


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> The powers that be would just love for you to think that the world is just filled with terror...


Why?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Why?


I couldn't possibly speculate that one my brother, all I know is that if you look, you'll find much more love in this world rather than hate.... As long you turn off the tv.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Why?


Because a lot of people in this country read 1984 and thought it was an instruction manual? I mean, I feel like explaining sociopolitical control to you is worthless, but if you want a complacent populace it helps to convince them that anywhere else they could go (particularly anywhere with a different governmental structure) is worse. That's kindergarten level social control theory. 
The inability of our people to understand when they are being controlled and manipulated is how a corrupt and megalomaniacal former KGB chief was finally able to win the Cold War this year.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 19, 2016)

This orange sunshine gal got me droolin! The structure is perfect imo.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 19, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Because a lot of people in this country read 1984 and thought it was an instruction manual? I mean, I feel like explaining sociopolitical control to you is worthless, but if you want a complacent populace it helps to convince them that anywhere else they could go (particularly anywhere with a different governmental structure) is worse. That's kindergarten level social control theory.
> The inability of our people to understand when they are being controlled and manipulated is how a corrupt and megalomaniacal former KGB chief was finally able to win the Cold War this year.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 19, 2016)

Soulmate #4 I love her tight, stacked structure a lot too


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 19, 2016)

Soulmate #5 short, stalky, huge Indica fans.. I'll be watching this lady real close...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 19, 2016)

Soulmate#6 very similar to the #4.. they all smell strong, but only of a general dank cannabis smell as of yet...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 19, 2016)

Group shot before the up-pot


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 19, 2016)

Soulmate males... #1 smells of what I can only describe as sweet purple.. it's the sweetest smelling plant of all of them...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 19, 2016)

Black lime reserve X dank Sinatra #2 most likely female...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 19, 2016)

Female for sure..
BLR x Dank Sinatra #3 
Structure on point, leaves looking like the BLR...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 19, 2016)

Then there's this guy... The branching is killer for sure, but the most interesting thing is that he smells like used motor oil... No shit. I just changed the oil in my lawn mower three weeks ago and the first whiff transported me back to that day in my garage... Weird, but cool I think...


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2016)

COGrown said:


> I mean, I feel like explaining sociopolitical control to you is worthless


Let's find out:



COGrown said:


> if you want a complacent populace it helps to convince them that anywhere else they could go (particularly anywhere with a different governmental structure) is worse. That's kindergarten level social control theory.
> .



You were right. That explanation is worthless.



COGrown said:


> The inability of our people to understand when they are being controlled and manipulated is how a corrupt and megalomaniacal former KGB chief was finally able to win the Cold War this year.


Nope.....that's incorrect.

Putin won by default. Default happened when this cat waved a white flag at the world about 8 yrs ago.







But I feel like explaining this to you is probably worthless.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Let's find out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Living proof (of course, along with all his sad, sad grow pics) that a human being really can smoke themselves retarded. Or who knows, maybe Amos was just born that way.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 19, 2016)

Root porn!   


Final destination! (Except for the two BLR x Dank Sinatra in the front)


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 19, 2016)

Hey @Crab Pot , you got any veg pics with matching nuggies I can scope out?


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Why?


Fear is one of the easiest tools used to control the masses


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Female for sure..
> BLR x Dank Sinatra #3
> Structure on point, leaves looking like the BLR...View attachment 3834359 View attachment 3834369 View attachment 3834373


Help a newb, how can you tell sex on that one?


----------



## limonene (Nov 19, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> This orange sunshine gal got me droolin! The structure is perfect imo.View attachment 3834281


ooh yeah I'm drooling here too. All eyes are on that plant, gonna be a winner i can sense it.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 19, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> Help a newb, how can you tell sex on that one?


I don't have an editing option on my phone to draw with but look and the node in the center of the pic... It has a green triangle sort of shape coming out of the bottom of the "V" part of the node.. out of the tip of the triangle there is a little pistil shooting out. That is what the female parts look like...


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 19, 2016)

@incogneato420 , see the little spade shape in the same spot? That's a dick yo...


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 19, 2016)

That's a Dick !


----------



## cannakis (Nov 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Why?


Because deception is control.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 19, 2016)

If you zoom in it becomes more apparent.


----------



## unwine99 (Nov 19, 2016)

The next generation. Goji Og f2s...Goji Og x Ak47...Goji Og x Super Lemon Haze...Goji Og × Critical.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 19, 2016)

Ssdd and Ttnl x appy showed up from Glg along with some other goodies.


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Often spoken and repeated, but never explained. How does an American travel around a world mostly hostile to Americans, and get in, then out of countries with these "rare and elusive" seeds?
> 
> Just asking. Again.


Not so hard if you have funds and some street smarts.....I used to consistently travel in and out of 3rd world holes no issues...because I wasn't that loud American, I blended in as much as possible. The beans part is easy if you have contacts to get them, carry on bag....all the shit that's put on the so-called news as of how dangerous it is is bullshit for the most part. Of course some is accurate but not much....fucking fear factor is all


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 19, 2016)

unwine99 said:


> The next generation. Goji Og f2s...Goji Og x Ak47...Goji Og x Super Lemon Haze...Goji Og × Critical.
> 
> View attachment 3835161


just a thought, if you start them with less dirt in the cup, then as they stretch, you can add dirt until you eventual fill up the cup and have a nice stout plant with a nice root structure


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 19, 2016)

limonene said:


> ooh yeah I'm drooling here too. All eyes are on that plant, gonna be a winner i can sense it.


Now I'm feeling the pressure! Thanks brother!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 19, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> If you zoom in it becomes more apparent.


 I'm fuckin' dyin' here!


----------



## 0letdown (Nov 19, 2016)

*Hey guys and gals, have a quick update for you guys. Sorry for the red picts, I will take some better ones soon. These are my Spirit Hashplants on day 34 of flower. They are all looking real good and smelling more fruity than OG which I think is the hashplant coming through. I have the mother(below) and five of her clones all going. Now some bad news, out of the five Wolf Packs and the five Back Raspberries that I put into flower, I only got one female Raspberry Unfortunately in my current setup I have no room for any males. But one is better than none! To make up for it, I planted a bunch of seeds to start the new year out right. Really enjoying all of your guy's Bodhi picts, hope all your grows are doing well.*


----------



## unwine99 (Nov 19, 2016)

elephantSea said:


> just a thought, if you start them with less dirt in the cup, then as they stretch, you can add dirt until you eventual fill up the cup and have a nice stout plant with a nice root structure


Appreciate the tip partner. Those cups will be rooted nicely in a week tho and transplanted to 1 gallons.


----------



## limonene (Nov 20, 2016)

0letdown said:


> *Hey guys and gals, have a quick update for you guys. Sorry for the red picts, I will take some better ones soon. These are my Spirit Hashplants on day 34 of flower. They are all looking real good and smelling more fruity than OG which I think is the hashplant coming through. I have the mother(below) and five of her clones all going. Now some bad news, out of the five Wolf Packs and the five Back Raspberries that I put into flower, I only got one female Raspberry Unfortunately in my current setup I have no room for any males. But one is better than none! To make up for it, I planted a bunch of seeds to start the new year out right. Really enjoying all of your guy's Bodhi picts, hope all your grows are doing well.*View attachment 3835164 View attachment 3835165 View attachment 3835168 View attachment 3835169 View attachment 3835171 View attachment 3835172 View attachment 3835164 View attachment 3835164


Very nice


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 20, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> Fear is one of the easiest tools used to control the masses


My guess would b theres an awful lot of money in security and telling ppl to stay safe secure and even healtht. All the extra cash we soend "insuring" or safety security amd health, 
Some.is obviously necessary and some obviously unnecessary. But the unnecessary can begin to.get expensive


----------



## hillbill (Nov 20, 2016)

Secret Chief is SFV cut/ G13 88HP which I am vaping now. Very potent with very strong insense smell and taste. A little sweet, sour and bitter slap. Buds are more than dense. 

Couch lock has been observed. This stuff makes me a bit indecisive. Mellow with no anxious moments. Nice.


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 20, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I don't have an editing option on my phone to draw with but look and the node in the center of the pic... It has a green triangle sort of shape coming out of the bottom of the "V" part of the node.. out of the tip of the triangle there is a little pistil shooting out. That is what the female parts look like...View attachment 3835068


I see it now, thanks bro!


----------



## Krippled (Nov 20, 2016)

Purple Wookie


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 20, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> If you zoom in it becomes more apparent.


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 20, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Ssdd and Ttnl x appy showed up from Glg along with some other goodies.


I just dropped a pack of those starfighter x longbottom leaf last night. Hope they're fire


----------



## Trich_holmes (Nov 20, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> I just dropped a pack of those starfighter x longbottom leaf last night. Hope they're fire


Me too. That's the bad dog strain I was most interested in outta the 6 I have. Good luck!!


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 20, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Me too. That's the bad dog strain I was most interested in outta the 6 I have. Good luck!!


Thanks bro! From what little I know of their stuff it looks legit.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 20, 2016)

Thre is a bad dog genetics thread you may want to check out.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 21, 2016)

Pura vida front ssdd in the back


----------



## doniawon (Nov 21, 2016)

Ssdd f2ssdd f1


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 21, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Thre is a bad dog genetics thread you may want to check out.


Thanks, just read through it.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 21, 2016)

Does anyone have any info on Heavenly Hashplant? I may have already asked.... Ive been going between cluster funk, dank sinatra, and this one and finally just jumped on it. Ive only seen a few pictures of this one on ig, so if anyone has a little more info such as smell/taste, various phenos. quality, flowering time, etc. that would me really cool. Should be an interesting one though!!


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 21, 2016)

Cherry hp
#1pheno

#3

#4


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 21, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Ssdd f2View attachment 3835976ssdd f1View attachment 3835977


Whoooooo looks like they got frost out to the fan leafs. nice job w those bro!


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 21, 2016)

this is how we all feel about bodhi's work...

"...Certain strains will call your name...Grow the ones that speak loudest."

great quote from grower
Robrites on another forum...


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 21, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Cherry hp
> #1phenoView attachment 3836069
> 
> #3View attachment 3836070
> ...


Smells?


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 21, 2016)

+1 on this ^^. I have over two dozen packs of bodhi and I've been eyeballing that cherry hashplant from day one but still haven't pushed the button. Also curious about how it will yield and taste but patience is required lol


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 21, 2016)

Ogkb x snow lotus and gogi x ssdd


























Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 21, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> just coped some Appalachian super skunk
> ( mass super skunk x appalachia )
> 
> hoping for awesomeness



Any update on these?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow ! Glg has 99 packs of Ssdd listed.


----------



## noperuiy (Nov 21, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Wow ! Glg has 99 packs of Ssdd listed.


where can i find ssdd , can u please confirm the link ? Thanks !


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 21, 2016)

noperuiy said:


> where can i find ssdd , can u please confirm the link ? Thanks !


https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/sunshine-daydream/1087
There ya go lol


----------



## noperuiy (Nov 21, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/sunshine-daydream/1087
> There ya go lol


Thanks a lot !


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 21, 2016)

noperuiy said:


> Thanks a lot !


Here is the free list that you get to pick from when you buy 2 packs.

https://sites.google.com/site/greatlakesgeneticscom/bodhi


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 21, 2016)

I jumped on the GLG buy one get one Bodhi free and now I don't know where to start.


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 21, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I jumped on the GLG buy one get one Bodhi free and now I don't know where to start.
> View attachment 3836783


Grabbed a few of those myself. Wanted that oroblanco but he gave me a diff freebie


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 21, 2016)

Day 51
Granola Funk
 
Ssdd side branch


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 21, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I jumped on the GLG buy one get one Bodhi free and now I don't know where to start.
> View attachment 3836783


Great score brother! I grabbed a pack of that hevenly hashplant as well. Id suggest poppig ssdd if you haven't ran it yet. I cannot wait to run more!


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 21, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Day 51
> Granola Funk
> View attachment 3836793
> Ssdd side branch
> View attachment 3836794


Both of those plants look amazing!


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 22, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> Grabbed a few of those myself. Wanted that oroblanco but he gave me a diff freebie


I placed my order at least 11 days ago and received every freebie I asked for.

I might wait on the ssdd until I can free up some room for another male so I can f2 them for posterity- I hear they're running out and the pics and comments I've read, make it out to be a keeper.
I'll also be holding off on the Gorilla #4 x's, I'm already running to many and need some variety.
Heavenly Hashplant sounds like a good start.


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I placed my order at least 11 days ago and received every freebie I asked for.
> 
> I might wait on the ssdd until I can free up some room for another male so I can f2 them for posterity- I hear they're running out and the pics and comments I've read, make it out to be a keeper.
> I'll also be holding off on the Gorilla #4 x's, I'm already running to many and need some variety.
> Heavenly Hashplant sounds like a good start.


It was actually my fault. I got the the freebie and the back up freebie I asked for. Still got 4 bomb ass bodhi strains for $140 plus some nice looking testers that I just popped. I'll def be going back to glg


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 22, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> It was actually my fault. I got the the freebie and the back up freebie I asked for. Still got 4 bomb ass bodhi strains for $140 plus some nice looking testers that I just popped. I'll def be going back to glg


He seems to run a tight ship over at GLG.
I really like the free seeds but could do without the lapels, stickers and maybe the shirt, lol.


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> He seems to run a tight ship over at GLG.
> I really like the free seeds but could do without the lapels, stickers and maybe the shirt, lol.


I liked the extra stuff but that's where I got my backup freebie. I figured I would place two separate orders for the bodhi bogo so I could get two free packs of the starfighter x long bottom leaf instead of a shirt...I'd rather have the beans than the shirt. He ended up combining the orders into one and gave me my first and second pick freebies from the first order instead of the first pick from each order. I'm still happy, I'll have to grab a pack of ssdd and oroblanco when he has the deal again


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 22, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> Smells?


#1 tart cherry candy

#3 cherry meat beef

#4 cherry skunk


----------



## Nu-Be (Nov 22, 2016)

Here are a couple ladies at the end of week 7. GG4xLBL #3 on the left, Barefoot Doctor #3 on the right. Opposites attract. 

 

Root porn from one of the SIPs.

 

The black specks are coco that got loose from the wicks. Nothing else but water and a single 2" round airstone. 

My crazy holiday travel schedule means they come down at the end of next week. I don't think I'll be disappointed, even if they're a little early.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 22, 2016)

Day 51
Tree of Life #1
 

 

Tree of Life #2


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 22, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Day 51
> Tree of Life #1
> View attachment 3836967
> 
> ...


Excellent work! What's the nose on that bish like? Beautiful bigguns!


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 22, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> #1 tart cherry candy
> 
> #3 cherry meat beef
> 
> #4 cherry skunk


Nice! I was wondering if the cherry came thru. Gonna need a smoke report on these!


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 22, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Here are a couple ladies at the end of week 7. GG4xLBL #3 on the left, Barefoot Doctor #3 on the right. Opposites attract.
> 
> View attachment 3836956
> 
> ...


Too bad you couldnt take em the distance, they look amazing. I'm sure you'll still enjoy the smoke tho


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 22, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Day 51
> Tree of Life #1
> View attachment 3836967
> 
> ...


Looks killer! Nice work


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 22, 2016)

more cowbell, not grown to their best again but it was the last time I ran this cut for now. I made some seeds with a male more cowbell and I also have 3 more seeds. I can see the potential is there, should have vegged them longer. I like the peppery smell but not a keeper in my garden, buds are super dense but overall yield of this pheno is low. I will definitely run the rest of the seeds at some point.

I ll give em 7-10 more days we'll see, got some spidermites on them 2 MC


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 22, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Day 51
> Tree of Life #1
> View attachment 3836967
> 
> ...


WOW! Fucking incredible!


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 22, 2016)

Ok last ones until they are done! Promise!  

Albeit a tiny little thing, this Granola Funk is really starting to catch my attention.


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 22, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Ok last ones until they are done! Promise!
> 
> Albeit a tiny little thing, this Granola Funk is really starting to catch my attention.
> View attachment 3837486
> View attachment 3837487


I see why, that would get my attention too lol


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 22, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> I see why, that would get my attention too lol


It really wasn't all that impressive throughout the entire run. Small, always kind of sickly and super finicky with feedings. Stopped growing at 3 weeks veg and zero stretch. She stands at 21" tall. I pushed her off to the edge and out of the good light. Then all of the sudden... I get this thing. You never know. 
Shes on the far right on blocks.


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 22, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> It really wasn't all that impressive throughout the entire run. Small, always kind of sickly and super finicky with feedings. Stopped growing at 3 weeks veg and zero stretch. She stands at 21" tall. I pushed her off to the edge and out of the good light. Then all of the sudden... I get this thing. You never know.
> Shes on the far right on blocks.
> View attachment 3837499


Lol, late bloomer. Gives me hope for a R.K.S I have going now. Growing real slow and small but looks healthy.


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 23, 2016)

Blk raz#2 (bro g)(nepali leaner)

Moms breast milk (candy hearts flavor, just like i remember from when i was 12)


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 23, 2016)

Gorilla glue #4 x ssdd


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Gorilla glue #4 x ssddView attachment 3837671View attachment 3837673View attachment 3837674


@apbx720 im pretty sure i gave u the bubba terp one. This is that.


----------



## Shmozz (Nov 23, 2016)

I just moved to my new house and today i'm setting my tent up...pondering on which strains to get going for my winter session. Any input is appreciated. I know everything Bodhi will result in some top quality meds, but the amount of knowledge in this thread can't be ignored. In my vault I have...

Gogi OG
SSDD
Barefoot Doctor
Oroblanco
Lazy Lightning
Soulmate
Star Flight Guava
Joy Stick
Terpenado
Lando's Stash
Cobra Lips

Anybody about to start any of these? Could be great to have a comparative grow going on!

I'm probably definitely doing Soulmate and SSDD (find a stellar male for a cross; "Soul-Shine" for all the Warren Haynes fans out there) But trying to do 3 or 4 strains total. 

Who's got some suggestions?


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 23, 2016)

Shmozz said:


> I just moved to my new house and today i'm setting my tent up...pondering on which strains to get going for my winter session. Any input is appreciated. I know everything Bodhi will result in some top quality meds, but the amount of knowledge in this thread can't be ignored. In my vault I have...
> 
> Gogi OG
> SSDD
> ...


If you run Lazy Lightning and Joystick in addition to SSDD and Soulmate, you will have all four of bodhi's males to compare. Plus that should give you a really wide range of tastes / smells to enjoy


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 23, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Blk raz#2 (bro g)(nepali leaner)


did this start out with extremely wide leaves when really young ? got 2 of em with the widest leaf i've grown


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 23, 2016)

So 4/4 gogi x ssdd are male and the snow lotus pheno ogkb x sl is also a definite dude. Hoping the other ogkb is a girl for f2s. Seems the gogi x ssdd will only be for crosses. Got a couple great looking studs. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 23, 2016)

I started a pack of Jungle Spice and Heavenly Hashplant last night along with some Shoreline gear.


----------



## torontoke (Nov 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So 4/4 gogi x ssdd are male and the snow lotus pheno ogkb x sl is also a definite dude. Hoping the other ogkb is a girl for f2s. Seems the gogi x ssdd will only be for crosses. Got a couple great looking studs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Interesting. I popped 7 atfxssdd and 5 broke soil. 1/5 was a female.
The 4 dudes showed quick n early.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 23, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Interesting. I popped 7 atfxssdd and 5 broke soil. 1/5 was a female.
> The 4 dudes showed quick n early.


I'm hearing about the high ratio of males in Bodhi's gear, which is weird to me. I've only grown strains that were roughly 50% male to female and usually tipping towards the female.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 23, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm hearing about the high ratio of males in Bodhi's gear, which is weird to me. I've only grown strains that were roughly 50% male to female and usually tipping towards the female.


Mine were about 50/50

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## torontoke (Nov 23, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm hearing about the high ratio of males in Bodhi's gear, which is weird to me. I've only grown strains that were roughly 50% male to female and usually tipping towards the female.


The ones being mentioned are testers so they may not even get released


----------



## numberfour (Nov 23, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Excellent work! What's the nose on that bish like? Beautiful bigguns!


Had these two out tonight for some nose, running 15 strains and the tent is just amass of aroma's. 

#1, Spicy, with sweet citrus hints, there's some after notes I cant quite pin point.

#2, This leans more towards that haze smell, very spicy, little citrus and pine. 

BIG plants, mentioned before but these two stretched like hell, 4-5 times. They were topped twice in veg but still ended up a few inches away from the air cooled hoods, which are as high as they can go. I swore this was the last time I would flower them but the clones are alive and well lol. Got my days mixed up, that pic was from day 55, for clarity.

Goji at 56 days.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 23, 2016)

torontoke said:


> The ones being mentioned are testers so they may not even get released


I've heard it mentioned on quite a few posts. It just seems odd to me.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Mine were about 50/50
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Same here, but it seems anything I have ran for ages is that way.. It always works itself out.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2016)

Round 8 Goji @ 16 days.

Round 9 @ day 1

Flavored Goji, orange perhaps?




COGrown said:


> Living proof (of course, along with all his sad, sad grow pics)


I know, right?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So 4/4 gogi x ssdd are male and the snow lotus pheno ogkb x sl is also a definite dude. Hoping the other ogkb is a girl for f2s. Seems the gogi x ssdd will only be for crosses. Got a couple great looking studs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I got my fingers crossed for ya! Hmmm... OGKB/Snow Lotus X Goji/SSDD...?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 23, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Ok last ones until they are done! Promise!
> 
> Albeit a tiny little thing, this Granola Funk is really starting to catch my attention.
> View attachment 3837486
> View attachment 3837487


Lookin' Dank!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 23, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Blk raz#2 (bro g)(nepali leaner)View attachment 3837652
> 
> Moms breast milk (candy hearts flavor, just like i remember from when i was 12)View attachment 3837651


Damn those look nice and healthy! Tell me about that bro g brother...


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 23, 2016)

Shmozz said:


> I just moved to my new house and today i'm setting my tent up...pondering on which strains to get going for my winter session. Any input is appreciated. I know everything Bodhi will result in some top quality meds, but the amount of knowledge in this thread can't be ignored. In my vault I have...
> 
> Gogi OG
> SSDD
> ...


Spoken like a true grower Probably, definitely lol


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 23, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Damn those look nice and healthy! Tell me about that bro g brother...


The bro g is brog ( black raz og). definitely nepali leaner. smells just like my goji nepali leaner w that fuel og funk. bro g b nice n potent also


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 23, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> I got my fingers crossed for ya! Hmmm... OGKB/Snow Lotus X Goji/SSDD...?


So I think you were my good luck charm. Confirmed girl in the ogkb dom ogkb x ssdd




and here are the gogi x ssdd boys. Only going to keep one.




ogkb x sl male






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## numberfour (Nov 24, 2016)

A couple of shots of the Fat cherry x SSDD testers, no #7 today though, she is right at the back of the tent obscured by the Goji lol

#6
 

#10
 

#9


----------



## CoralMafia (Nov 24, 2016)

The tude has Ancient OG in stock


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 24, 2016)

No they dont ;\


----------



## KushyMcKush (Nov 24, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm hearing about the high ratio of males in Bodhi's gear, which is weird to me. I've only grown strains that were roughly 50% male to female and usually tipping towards the female.


I got 1/4 on the ssdd, 1/2 on the granola. I have yet to pop a full pack of his, but Im happy with what I got because thats all I had room for lol. Was hoping for one of each (actually was hoping 2 on the ssdd but oh well) and thats what i got.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 24, 2016)

A little sunshine 4 side nug, i messed up with a veg tea lol


 

And a loctite x blueberry temple from strayfox genetics


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 24, 2016)

Man this thread never disappoints with the bud porn. Fantastic work everyone!!!!


Just dropped a whole pack of blueberry snow. 

I'd say the most elusive flavor for me has been "blueberry". Hoping the snow lotus lets the BB indica shine through.


----------



## GreenTools (Nov 24, 2016)

Mango Biche x Kashmir @ 8 weeks


----------



## CoralMafia (Nov 24, 2016)

Funny they sent me an in stock notification this am


----------



## CoralMafia (Nov 24, 2016)

Yep you're right I just checked again and it's out of stock but it was in stock this morning


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving Bodhi peeps.


----------



## Freak brother (Nov 24, 2016)

Barefoot Dr and friend...


----------



## Freak brother (Nov 24, 2016)

Before it opened...


----------



## Freak brother (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 24, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> Mango Biche x Kashmir @ 8 weeksView attachment 3838493


I tested this strain as well I end up with four females out of 7 popped.  Yours looks very similar to mine. I thought this strain had excellent terps, just not great bud density.


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 24, 2016)

Freak brother said:


> View attachment 3838668


Pop somethin lol


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 25, 2016)

So I decided I'm taking the male and female ogkb x sl and f2ing them right away. As these are the only two I have there no pheno variation or anything for selection but the f2s should bring the heat. So that ogkb x sl male will be hitting the whole tent full of girls including grandpa's breath, white crème , golden master f1. So it should produce some interesting beans. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Freak brother (Nov 25, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> Pop somethin lol


Barefoot Dr and prayer temple indica are growing now and about ready to flip... I will post pics, grow report and smoke test as it happens...


----------



## Nu-Be (Nov 25, 2016)

Barefoot Doctor at day 52 - about a week from scheduled chop.

#3 is a pale ghost. Think there's some CBD in them thar hills?

 

#1 holding out with a little green left. It's not as frosty as the other, but I'm hoping for some good meds:

 

The spots on the leaves aren't bugs, just some deficiency or lockout they've suffered through in flower. Prolly the same thing causing them to go super pale. I must have missed something when re-amending this soil, and the teas didn't have it. Oh well. It still looks _solid_ and smells _divine_.


----------



## Freak brother (Nov 25, 2016)

Sweet barefoot dr plants! Do they smell like pink lemonade or cotton candy? Get any males out of the pack yet?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So that ogkb x sl male will be hitting the whole tent full of girls including grandpa's breath, white crème , golden master f1. So it should produce some interesting beans.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Props for keeping the orgi out of the orgy.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Props for keeping the orgi out of the orgy.


Younger plants, can't be putting no underage girls in there . Still vegging, all three are up and moving though. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 25, 2016)

Oh and two of the Williams wonder x heri popped and one of each of the other crosses, 4 total decided to grow . 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Oh and two of the Williams wonder x heri popped and one of each of the other crosses, 4 total decided to grow .
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Damn that ww x heri is gonna be fire!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 25, 2016)

Freak brother said:


> View attachment 3838668


Its been hard to find some of the Appy crosses like Beaver and Mother's Milk! Just make sure that you have your stuff together before you pop them! I have had bad germination rates in the winter time. Even with a heating pad and a 4ftx8bulb T5 light, I think that it was too cold! I will probably start using an enclosed container with a heating pad for starting seeds in the winter, similar container that I use for clones. It took me 3yrs in a row of bad germination to figure out what was wrong, not to mention the frustration and lost money!

By the way, this is what I use for a cloning dome. Good luck!!!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 25, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> A little sunshine 4 side nug, i messed up with a veg tea lol


I transplanted my SunShine#4 a couple of days ago. Did you get a strong aroma from them during vege? Cocoon and SS#4 are the most fragrant plants that I have had in a while and they are still in vege! SS#4 had that OG rubber/skunk smell and I am looking for one that will make my house stink!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 25, 2016)

Freak brother said:


> prayer temple indica


If you meant Prayer Tower, I ran it before. It had a candy store thing going. I want to say that it reminded me of mango laffy taffy or gum balls. I recently had to reset my computer and I lost all of my old pics and this thread is too big to go back and find it lol...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 25, 2016)

I found it! It looks like a week 6 pic, but this one produced well, had a pleasant smell, and had good frost coverage. I was only disappointed because I thought that I was getting the sativa, MWS did not give an option and it was the indica apparently. I am running the sativa now and it has a totally different smell going.

#16558
https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-828#post-12204248


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 25, 2016)

Freak brother said:


> Sweet barefoot dr plants! Do they smell like pink lemonade or cotton candy? Get any males out of the pack yet?


I didnt realize that you were 51, dont take offense to me trying to give advice. I like your avatar by the way, is that a piston from a diesel or something? It looks big


----------



## Freak brother (Nov 25, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> If you meant Prayer Tower, I ran it before. It had a candy store thing going. I want to say that it reminded me of mango laffy taffy or gum balls. I recently had to reset my computer and I lost all of my old pics and this thread is too big to go back and find it lol...



Hahahaha I did mean tower... I'm a spacecase I don't even have any temple crosses from bodhi... No worries on being helpful man!!! But ya I've been growing for grip! Been running clones for years and just started popping seeds again... My prayer towers and barefoot dr's should have been started in smaller containers then up potted to the solo cups... I have stunning germanation due to a machine I made. Don't want to jinks myself so more about how to make one later!


----------



## GreenTools (Nov 25, 2016)

Mango Biche x Kashmir #9 - this is ready @ 9 weeks....already cut and sampled some...super clean lemon/tropical fruit flavor with a quick in your face sativa high... the rest definitely have a few more weeks to go....


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So I think you were my good luck charm. Confirmed girl in the ogkb dom ogkb x ssdd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be your good luck charm any day my friend! Haha looking rad brother


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 26, 2016)

Bodhi fell off the first page. Unacceptable. Here's some MT for your morning.


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 26, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I transplanted my SunShine#4 a couple of days ago. Did you get a strong aroma from them during vege? Cocoon and SS#4 are the most fragrant plants that I have had in a while and they are still in vege! SS#4 had that OG rubber/skunk smell and I am looking for one that will make my house stink!


Oh yea ss4 had a strong chemmy skunk stem rub, i knew id love her from the get


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 26, 2016)

Black lime reserve X dank Sinatra #3
Looking like a fucking candelabra!


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 26, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Black lime reserve X dank Sinatra #3
> Looking like a fucking candelabra!View attachment 3839604


That's some nice structure!


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 26, 2016)

Anybody got glgs freebie list for bodhi


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 26, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody got glgs freebie list for bodhi


https://sites.google.com/site/greatlakesgeneticscom/bodhi


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 26, 2016)

Random thought: Wish Bodhi would work with a sour diesel cut...

About to go take inventory of what's vegging. I know there are: White lotus, lucky charms, blood orange, satsuma f2, ancient OG x Satsuma, Appy thunderfuck, cheech wizard x instant Karma


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 26, 2016)

I agree. I'm trying to find something good and sour in some of the chem crosses. But I would love to see some sour d in some crosses. sour d x g13hp ? maybe a sour d x ssdd?


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 26, 2016)

ecsd x c99 maybe


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm gonna be harvesting some Sour Diesel x Jabba's Stash seeds soon. Should probably pop a couple.


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Random thought: Wish Bodhi would work with a sour diesel cut...
> 
> About to go take inventory of what's vegging. I know there are: White lotus, lucky charms, blood orange, satsuma f2, ancient OG x Satsuma, Appy thunderfuck, cheech wizard x instant Karma


Damn that's a hell of a list! A few of those are on the wish list


----------



## Freak brother (Nov 26, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody got glgs freebie list for bodhi


greatlakesgenetics
Search this site
BODHIBODHI SEEDS PROMO
Buy any 2 packs get 1 pack for free on all BODHI gear!!!!
(Please pick your Bodhi freebies from the list below. And make sure to post your picks on the GLG message board after you make your order.)
Bodhi Freebies list for orders 
Placed on, or after November 4th.
Oroblanco (The White x Wookie 15)
Chem 91 JB x Snow lotus
Hindu Hash Plant ( La Hindu x 88g13H/P)
Lando’s Stash (Pure Kush Suge x Snow lotus)
Silver Lotus (SSH x Snow Lotus)
Elfinstone (Sweet x Skunk)
Prayer Tower (Lemon Thai x Appalachia)Sativa
Prayer Tower (Indica)
Bingo Pajama (Kurda x Appalachia)
Cobra Lips (Chem 3 x Appalachia)
Buddha’s Hand (Lemon Thai (indy & Sat) x Snow L.
The Fuzz (Chem 91 JB x Appalachia)
Legend OG x Snow lotus
Jungle spice (Congo(pine) x 88g13H/P)
Purple Urkle x Snow Lotus (this strain is recommended for out door grow or in door with caution)
Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow lotus)
Pink Lotus (out door freebie) (Pink Panther x Snow Lotus.
RM Nigerian x Afghani F2
Snow Temple (Temple x Snow Lotus) 
Dragon Fruit (Old SOG SSH x Snow Lotus)
Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)
TT NL #6 x Appalschia


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 26, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> ecsd x c99 maybe


After reading through the Greenpoint Seeds thread yesterday, a good name for that strain would be Trouble Maker, lol.


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 26, 2016)

I can only imagine what sour d × appalachia could be like...


----------



## Brian Savage (Nov 26, 2016)

He released Lemon Wookie which has Diesel in it. I just ordered a pack from JamesBean Co.
The genetics are listed as (Lemon Diesel X Wookie) so I am hoping it is awesome! 
I like the wookie male a lot. Space Monkey is one of the best varieties I've ever tried.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Random thought: Wish Bodhi would work with a sour diesel cut...
> 
> About to go take inventory of what's vegging. I know there are: White lotus, lucky charms, blood orange, satsuma f2, ancient OG x Satsuma, Appy thunderfuck, cheech wizard x instant Karma


Instant karma male crosses have sour d Dom phenos. Instant karma = bubba x sour d ibl male


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 27, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Instant karma male crosses have sour d Dom phenos. Instant karma = bubba x sour d ibl male


Yeah I have cheech wizard x IK and strange love. Would love a SD cut as the mom...Maybe with some snow lotus?


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 27, 2016)

Agree....I have bodhi's purple diesel x 88g13hp and bandaloop = kudra x instant karma. pretty sure i did see sour d x ssdd and sour d x snow lotus in one of bodhi's seed lists, but i could be wrong?? it would be awesome for bodhi to work with aj's sour. FYI - if you're looking for sour, i've heard good things about karma's headbanger


----------



## budLIFE60 (Nov 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Random thought: Wish Bodhi would work with a sour diesel cut...
> 
> About to go take inventory of what's vegging. I know there are: White lotus, lucky charms, blood orange, satsuma f2, ancient OG x Satsuma, Appy thunderfuck, cheech wizard x instant Karma


Just finished growing out some seeds of wolf pack (giesel x appy) and I thought the diesel crossed through nicely. I got two females one was more lemon diesel the other was strong diesel og funk.

Diesel og funk. Potent and long lasting high. Great smoke.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 27, 2016)

that looks like some freaking flame, but giesel = chem d x mss


----------



## budLIFE60 (Nov 27, 2016)

My mistake thought it was diesel x og. Thanks @CannaBruh


----------



## doniawon (Nov 27, 2016)

Got some sweet cobra lips, courtesy of @Nu-Be . 
I'll try n get a pic up today. Must say the most professional thing I've seen, 3 separate packs all with different expressions labeled melon,curry, etc. 

To take one pack and go to that depth to f2 is crazy hard work. Thanks @Nu-Be . I'll b planting some soon. 

Jpthepope, the mt x bbt are getting along, should have veg pics in a week they're still n solos. Lookin good


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 27, 2016)

rollinfunk said:


> Agree....I have bodhi's purple diesel x 88g13hp and bandaloop = kudra x instant karma. pretty sure i did see sour d x ssdd and sour d x snow lotus in one of bodhi's seed lists, but i could be wrong?? it would be awesome for bodhi to work with aj's sour. FYI - if you're looking for sour, i've heard good things about karma's headbanger


I've heard good things about karma's headbanger too. It will probably be in the next round of bought beans for me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Oh and two of the Williams wonder x heri popped and one of each of the other crosses, 4 total decided to grow .


Ronny James ?


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 27, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Ronny James ?


At least one if each is up and moving  

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> At least one if each is up and moving


"on and on and on...."


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 27, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> "on and on and on...."


https://g.co/kgs/J91shc

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 27, 2016)

Lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> https://g.co/kgs/J91shc
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


"He lives in you, oh yeah, he lives in me
He watches over everything we see"

Diana Ross was singing about Ronnie James?? I ain't buyin' it.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah I have cheech wizard x IK and strange love. Would love a SD cut as the mom...Maybe with some snow lotus?


That was released as a freebie blessing. (Sour d (mix) x Snow Lotus) I'd trade any of my packs for some of those beans...

It was years ago. And a freebie on breed bay maybe or somewhere else where very very few were released.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 27, 2016)

COGrown said:


> That was released as a freebie blessing. (Sour d (mix) x Snow Lotus) I'd trade any of my packs for some of those beans...
> 
> It was years ago. And a freebie on breed bay maybe or somewhere else where very very few were released.


Oh man! Talk about rare treasure. Would love those.


----------



## Shmozz (Nov 27, 2016)

Just popped some soulmate, ssdd, lazy lightning and star flight guava. Not sure which one I'm rooting for the most... Maybe the guava. I know those guava hashplants looked mighty good a few hundred pages back. And I'm thinking the snow lotus dad will be nothing but great. 

Don't have the time or patience for a real grow journal, but I'll post here as things progress. Just popping two beans of each, so I'm hoping for at least one female of each. And save the rest for a pheno hunt when I'm ready. First indoor bodhi run and I'm pumped!!!


----------



## Ganjonator (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi all, long time Bodhi thread follower, first time poster.

First off, thank you all for sharing information on here! It really helps to have such a great community of people offering feedback when you are stepping into the game as a noob. (about 4yrs indoor gardening under my belt now)

Also, 1000 pardons for not being able to contribute myself. I live in a non-legal state, and am paranoid about all risks, real or preceived I guess. And am always busy running a small business. 

Sooo not to waste anymore of your time, but I have a pack of the coveted beans your looking for Bob and COGrown, Sour D x Snow lotus. They were a freebie pack I got with an order of Road kill Unicorn and Tiger, got them at least a 2-3 years ago from Cannazon. 

I attached a pic of them with the rest of my Bodhi gear for two reasons. One, you can see they are in a different package, this is the pack they came in. Two, to show you guys I support the Bodhi man!! And am not blowing smoke...... er ... wait yes I am, but not about these beans!

I obviously have a bean buying problem with 35 packs on the shelf!! I'll never be able to pop all of them, and I have seven more packs coming from GLG. I'd be happy to pass them on to either of you guys Bob or COGrown, no charge. You will obviously get more enjoyment out of them, (if they even pop at this point in time) I have had them in a jar (with all my other beans, in packages of course) in the fridge for a good long while now.


----------



## Shmozz (Nov 27, 2016)

Ganjonator said:


> Hi all, long time Bodhi thread follower, first time poster.
> 
> First off, thank you all for sharing information on here! It really helps to have such a great community of people offering feedback when you are stepping into the game as a noob. (about 4yrs indoor gardening under my belt now)
> 
> ...


You sir are one awesome human being! I'd love to see what someone like Bob can do with a gem like those


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 27, 2016)

Ganjonator said:


> Hi all, long time Bodhi thread follower, first time poster.
> 
> First off, thank you all for sharing information on here! It really helps to have such a great community of people offering feedback when you are stepping into the game as a noob. (about 4yrs indoor gardening under my belt now)
> 
> ...


Welcome friend! awesome collection you got there . 

Couldnt help but notice you have blue lotus. ive heard good things about that x. have u grown any of that one before ? ? if so what was it like?

Have u grown the sour d × snow lotus?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 27, 2016)

@Ganjonator , You are very generous. For if whoever would get them i would hope it would be someone who could/would f2 them .


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 27, 2016)

Black Raspberry (bro g cut)


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 27, 2016)

Ganjonator said:


> Hi all, long time Bodhi thread follower, first time poster.
> 
> First off, thank you all for sharing information on here! It really helps to have such a great community of people offering feedback when you are stepping into the game as a noob. (about 4yrs indoor gardening under my belt now)
> 
> ...


Black triangle and white lotus [emoji43] wish those were still around. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 27, 2016)

Ganjonator said:


> Hi all, long time Bodhi thread follower, first time poster.
> 
> First off, thank you all for sharing information on here! It really helps to have such a great community of people offering feedback when you are stepping into the game as a noob. (about 4yrs indoor gardening under my belt now)
> 
> ...


Anybody know about this tiger? I have a pack too


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Black triangle and white lotus [emoji43] wish those were still around.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Black Triangle will be back, and White Lotus was just available on GLG 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 28, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Black Raspberry (bro g cut)View attachment 3840765


G'damn beautiful!


----------



## JDGreen (Nov 28, 2016)

Adrosmokin said:


> Black Triangle will be back, and White Lotus was just available on GLG 2-3 weeks ago.


Im so.glad to hear black triangle could comr back. He has the power!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 28, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> that looks like some freaking flame, but giesel = chem d x mss





budLIFE60 said:


> My mistake thought it was diesel x og. Thanks @CannaBruh


That Giesel cut he's working with is some funky dope for sure, I like it more than diesel in many ways.. fwiw


----------



## JayY2015 (Nov 28, 2016)

I just placed my first order with James Bean Co and got my first pack of Bodhi and I am trying the Soulmate I hope its dank AF


----------



## Ganjonator (Nov 28, 2016)

@Shmozz - Thanks for the kind words, the least I can do is show a little love back to this community. Bodhi seeds has allowed me access to genetics I could only dreamed of before! And like Kemosabe said, if someone is so inclined to F2 them, the love will keep spreading! 

@apbx720 - I have not grown either the sour d or the Blue lotus myself. Sorry I do not have any info for you on these. I got a bunch of Blueberry this and that from Svoc before GLG became available. 

@Jp.the.pope - I meant to say Tiger Melon, but you prob saw that in the pic since I don't have any other strains with Tiger in the name. I just recently popped three of those, I'll let you know if I find something of interest.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 28, 2016)

Ganjonator said:


> @Shmozz - Thanks for the kind words, the least I can do is show a little love back to this community. Bodhi seeds has allowed me access to genetics I could only dreamed of before! And like Kemosabe said, if someone is so inclined to F2 them, the love will keep spreading!
> 
> @apbx720 - I have not grown either the sour d or the Blue lotus myself. Sorry I do not have any info for you on these. I got a bunch of Blueberry this and that from Svoc before GLG became available.
> 
> @Jp.the.pope - I meant to say Tiger Melon, but you prob saw that in the pic since I don't have any other strains with Tiger in the name. I just recently popped three of those, I'll let you know if I find something of interest.


Actually a buddy gave me a bag of seeds marked Tiger by itself. Claimed they were a gift from bodhi to the head grower he recently hired at his dispensary. 

I'd never heard of it, but figured it might be related to tiger melon. 

Keep me posted on these ladies


----------



## Ganjonator (Nov 28, 2016)

Ok, now that I have come out of the wood works, here's an attempt to build a little street cred!

Does anyone here like monster frosty Bodhi nugs?

This is Dream Temple, run in about 30 gals of organic soil, under a 600W HPS. Most vigorous growth I have seen from any plant ever!!!


----------



## budLIFE60 (Nov 28, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> That Giesel cut he's working with is some funky dope for sure, I like it more than diesel in many ways.. fwiw


I would agree. Been smoking on it the last couple days and it packs a nice punch. And with that strong diesel funk... Makes me sad I didn't take clones


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2016)

Ganjonator said:


> Ok, now that I have come out of the wood works, here's an attempt to build a little street cred!


Cred initiated.

ETA - not that I needed more beans, but ordered a $40 pack of Soraya from Greenline this AM. They have several Bodhi strains discounted.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 28, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Cred initiated.
> 
> ETA - not that I needed more beans, but ordered a $40 pack of Soraya from Greenline this AM. They have several Bodhi strains discounted.


great deal so i had to check it out 
SSDD $55 
copped some more cowbell & soul mate too


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 28, 2016)

Ganjonator said:


> Hi all, long time Bodhi thread follower, first time poster.
> 
> First off, thank you all for sharing information on here! It really helps to have such a great community of people offering feedback when you are stepping into the game as a noob. (about 4yrs indoor gardening under my belt now)
> 
> ...


That's pretty kick ass bro. I'm sure that mind of karma will find its way back around for sure


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 28, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> great deal so i had to check it out
> SSDD $55
> copped some more cowbell & soul mate too


Where is that deal? Haven't heard of greenline


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 28, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> Where is that deal? Haven't heard of greenline


http://www.greenlineportal.com/


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 28, 2016)

YerpGodMarley said:


> http://www.greenlineportal.com/


Thanks bro


----------



## churtmunk (Nov 28, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> Thanks bro


Might want to swing in on the greenline thread to check things out before you order. Sounds like some strange things going on with greedyline and he's been posting a lot lately about closing up shop.. I've received my orders from greedy in the past, but i think it's buyer beware at this point


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 28, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Might want to swing in on the greenline thread to check things out before you order. Sounds like some strange things going on with greedyline and he's been posting a lot lately about closing up shop.. I've received my orders from greedy in the past, but i think it's buyer beware at this point


Thanks for the heads up. For the prices honestly I'll stick with glg when they have a deal


----------



## Nu-Be (Nov 28, 2016)

@doniawon glad tidings to you! I'm glad they made it safe and sound. It makes sense to share these blessings, lest they be lost. 

My bodhi Barefoot Doctors are nearing their end. Here are a couple nug shots from tonight at the end of week 8.

BDr3 is the frostier twin.



But BDr1 is the funkier twin. 



Like all good twins, they're better enjoyed together.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 28, 2016)

Guava hashplant is sparkling like a diamond crusted treasure! Pics soon but I'm lazzzzy. 

also have some Ole mama ghani x La hindu kush I got from an auction years ago that are beasts.


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 28, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> @doniawon glad tidings to you! I'm glad they made it safe and sound. It makes sense to share these blessings, lest they be lost.
> 
> My bodhi Barefoot Doctors are nearing their end. Here are a couple nug shots from tonight at the end of week 8.
> 
> ...


They look like a soggy sour patch kid! Super sticky! Awesome zshots of those trics


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 28, 2016)

soo.. umm... I can't wait to buy some barefoot doctor beans, haha. damn.


----------



## limonene (Nov 29, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> Might want to swing in on the greenline thread to check things out before you order. Sounds like some strange things going on with greedyline and he's been posting a lot lately about closing up shop.. I've received my orders from greedy in the past, but i think it's buyer beware at this point


Yeah agreed on that point. Personally I find the guy is too keen to start arguments on IG and stick his nose in where it's not wanted. A bit like I'm doing here haha


----------



## Freak brother (Nov 29, 2016)

Not all players in the game are dread wearing, peaceful, love your brother types... The last people I would try running a game is us. Because among us are some very bad people, that will do heinous shit to you over $500....


----------



## littlegiant (Nov 29, 2016)

Ganjonator said:


> Ok, now that I have come out of the wood works, here's an attempt to build a little street cred!
> 
> Does anyone here like monster frosty Bodhi nugs?
> 
> ...


Bro those are some buds to be proud of! Good job!!


----------



## littlegiant (Nov 29, 2016)

Question about joystick! (Wi-Fi x Snowlotus ) Is that OG Rascals White Fire cut by chance?


----------



## Freak brother (Nov 29, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> Question about joystick! (Wi-Fi x Snowlotus ) Is that OG Rascals White Fire cut by chance?


I would say yes! Cannavore on IG has a strain guide for bodhi but I haven't check it out because I'm not into IG...


----------



## numberfour (Nov 29, 2016)

Goji, day 62
 
Been smoking a lot of this recently, jar's just about empty from my last run. Will be a better return this run, totem buds and lots of them. Only plant I've ever had to put two cane supports in. Earthy taste, no berry's but I love it.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 29, 2016)

Edited: Originally quoted wrong post.



Freak brother said:


> I would say yes! Cannavore on IG has a strain guide for bodhi but I haven't check it out because I'm not into IG...


Just check out icmag he has the post in the forums.


----------



## Freak brother (Nov 29, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Just check out icmag he has the post in the forums.


I've never ordered from the dude, I was just saying worlds a small place... Smaller place if your hiding... And "us" meant weed growing seed buying communities as a whole, good and bad players. Not all of grow for the same reasons, know what I'm saying.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 29, 2016)

littlegiant said:


> Question about joystick! (Wi-Fi x Snowlotus ) Is that OG Rascals White Fire cut by chance?


Definitely OGR's wifi OG. I think it's the WiFi #43 cut from LA. May be wrong though.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 29, 2016)

Freak brother said:


> I've never ordered from the dude, I was just saying worlds a small place... Smaller place if your hiding... And "us" meant weed growing seed buying communities as a whole, good and bad players. Not all of grow for the same reasons, know what I'm saying.



I quoted the wrong damn post sorry hah. I was replying to the post talking about cannavores bodhi strain description list.


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 29, 2016)

Freak brother said:


> I've never ordered from the dude, I was just saying worlds a small place... Smaller place if your hiding... And "us" meant weed growing seed buying communities as a whole, good and bad players. Not all of grow for the same reasons, know what I'm saying.


Yea like everything else you have the good the bad and the ugly. The biggest mistake we can make these days is to assume everyone has good intentions.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 29, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I quoted the wrong damn post sorry hah. I was replying to the post talking about cannavores bodhi strain description list.


I can't find Cannavores Bodhi strain guide on IG, but have looked at it on IC.



littlegiant said:


> Question about joystick! (Wi-Fi x Snowlotus ) Is that OG Rascals White Fire cut by chance?


I can't believe I missed that one, when I was ordering seeds.


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 29, 2016)

Freak brother said:


> I would say yes! Cannavore on IG has a strain guide for bodhi but I haven't check it out because I'm not into IG...


You know what his IG name is? I'd like to check out that guide


----------



## COGrown (Nov 29, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> You know what his IG name is? I'd like to check out that guide


@bodhiguide


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 29, 2016)

Impressive collection! I'll be busy for the next week reading through his IG.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Nov 29, 2016)

Chem Kesey (skunk va x 88g13hp) any thought or insights about parents.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 30, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Chem Kesey (skunk va x 88g13hp) any thought or insights about parents.


winner winner chicken dinner? does that count as a thought? 

Really though if he has the skva, you're good


----------



## Freak brother (Nov 30, 2016)

OutofLEDCloset said:


> Chem Kesey (skunk va x 88g13hp) any thought or insights about parents.


Quote from bodhi about the dad...

The '88 G13/hp male i used in Clusterfunk, Dank Sinatra, Black Triangle, ect.. leans heavily to hasplant side, the Deadly G is all G13 bred down the line a few generations. The hashplant side is bigger and can turn out some melon tones, and the G13 side is more dense, colorful, rich, and deadly potent. They both are tops in my book.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 30, 2016)

Got a Lemon G/Snow Lotus freebie pack labeled Snow Lotus on the gold tape. Under that is another label Lemon Diesel/Snow Lotus called Lemon Penetration. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## littlegiant (Nov 30, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Definitely OGR's wifi OG. I think it's the WiFi #43 cut from LA. May be wrong though.


Thanks for the info! Im sure its fire!! Hope someone posts some pics and a smoke report.


----------



## Freak brother (Nov 30, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Got a Lemon G/Snow Lotus freebie pack labeled Snow Lotus on the gold tape. Under that is another label Lemon Diesel/Snow Lotus called Lemon Penetration. Anyone have a clue?


Snow lotus is afgooey X blockhead 
Lemon p is lemon diesel X snow lotus 
I don't remember a lemon g X snow lotus might have been shifted to freebie so the new label...


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 30, 2016)

Just chopped 2x Lemon Wookies after 70 days. They were from the Lemon Diesel x Wookie testers, guess they passed, lol!
#2 Lemon and lavender and very, very sticky!
#9 Lemon, lavender, skunk, and a hint of diesel. Extra frosty, but sort of a dry kind. 

Don't know why I can't load more pics


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Nov 30, 2016)

Goji around 35-40 days I think...
Last of the seedlings, I think it's an og leaner. I hope, at least!


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Nov 30, 2016)

Very nice. Love the resin


----------



## doniawon (Nov 30, 2016)

Just look at these se xy


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Goji around 35-40 days I think...
> Last of the seedlings, I think it's an og leaner. I hope, at least!
> View attachment 3842764


Damn, That is one of the best Goji's I have seen, _frost-wise. _Good job brother!


----------



## JayY2015 (Dec 1, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> View attachment 3762378
> 
> 
> "Soulmate" - pinesoul (gogi og f2) x wookie 15
> ...



That shit looks fire lol, I just picked up a pack from JBC


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Dec 1, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Damn, That is one of the best Goji's I have seen, _frost-wise. _Good job brother!


Thanks bud! I'm learning daily...


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 1, 2016)

my one remaining fuzz out of 4 females, has TMV (tobacco mosaic virus). It's super frosty though, and smells great. Anything I can do? I might have a clone that's not ill, but from what I've read, some plants will be more prone to it due to weaker genes. any thoughts?

-wrong forum, I know. but I'm growing bodhi


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 1, 2016)

elephantSea said:


> my one remaining fuzz out of 4 females, has TMV (tobacco mosaic virus). It's super frosty though, and smells great. Anything I can do? I might have a clone that's not ill, but from what I've read, some plants will be more prone to it due to weaker genes. any thoughts?
> 
> -wrong forum, I know. but I'm growing bodhi


I've got it to go away from cloning and keeping the clones very healthy and eventually I saw new, non retarded growth..


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2016)

Pics for a slow news day.
Orange Goji [BCG] a day and a half after topped, with a Goji daughter [run 9] lurking behind.

Goji daughter run 8 @ 18 days. Even under hps, the trichs show up well.


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 3, 2016)

Welp, this party sure died. porn anyone?...  gg4×ssdd


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 3, 2016)

Love this ssdd male!

I think i'll pop barefoot dr and ss4 next.

Anyone have any barefoot dr phenos lab tested?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Welp, this party sure died. porn anyone?... View attachment 3844469 gg4×ssdd


WOW,, , so frosty it kinda hurts my eyes.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 3, 2016)

Got A Cobra Lips drying cut at 56 d and is less dense than I had hoped and still not a real vigorous plant for me. Kind of a subtle skunk hash scent, about as subtle as a skunk's ass! Really gummy buds. 15% amber


----------



## Freak brother (Dec 3, 2016)

I have some barefoot dr and prayer tower going, I'm sort of pissed I got 6 girls, 3 and 3 100% germination... I would rather find the males first, collect pollen then compost em.

I might have them tested if I find a keeper. Colorado has one place that's open to the public I think? He tested for the failed/busted up 420 cup this year. 

Veg pictures are veg pictures... So I have little to share...


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 3, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Welp, this party sure died. porn anyone?... View attachment 3844469 gg4×ssdd


Beauty, nice work bro


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 3, 2016)

i'm looking for rich blessings seeds.

anybody know where to find them?

it's the ac/dc x good medicine strain.
thanks.
-terrapin


----------



## KushyMcKush (Dec 4, 2016)

Ssdd about 1 week left. Anyone know how to identify the "butter" pheno? Shes definitely got a berry/chemmy funk thing going on. Thinking of taking a sample bud tomorrow. I might reveg this one, but I have 8 more seeds to go through. Day 63, 2 week flush... 0 fade whatsoever. Ive heard the "butter cut" stays green up until chop... did I get lucky?
 
 
Granola Funk. Coming down in a few days... maybe tomorrow  shes smelling so dank. Overpowering lavender and cookie/og funk. Mostly sweet lavender though.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 4, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Ssdd about 1 week left. Anyone know how to identify the "butter" pheno? Shes definitely got a berry/chemmy funk thing going on. Thinking of taking a sample bud tomorrow. I might reveg this one, but I have 8 more seeds to go through. Day 63, 2 week flush... 0 fade whatsoever. Ive heard the "butter cut" stays green up until chop... did I get lucky?
> View attachment 3845363
> View attachment 3845364
> Granola Funk. Coming down in a few days... maybe tomorrow  shes smelling so dank. Overpowering lavender and cookie/og funk. Mostly sweet lavender though.
> View attachment 3845365


Idk if this will make u feel vetter or worse. The butter cut is pretty rare. And carries an obvious fatty cream hot butter smell. Its kinda hard to really miss, but its also quite rare. ive heard of ppl goin 8-9 plus packs.

The plus side is the butter cut is hardly recognized as a supreme cut. Its more rare than anything. Not that its bot good, its a standout pheno, but i belive theyre r better.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Dec 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Idk if this will make u feel vetter or worse. The butter cut is pretty rare. And carries an obvious fatty cream hot butter smell. Its kinda hard to really miss, but its also quite rare. ive heard of ppl goin 8-9 plus packs.
> 
> The plus side is the butter cut is hardly recognized as a supreme cut. Its more rare than anything. Not that its bot good, its a standout pheno, but i belive theyre r better.


Thanks for the reply. Im definitely not getting any butter/cream notes at all. Just straight chem berries that kind of tickles the nose like your sniffing chemicals lol... its better than I make it sound. Im stoked with how it turned out either way. It smells amazing and is super frosty  thanks for the info!


----------



## KushyMcKush (Dec 4, 2016)

Would anyone happen to have any info on the various ssdd pheno descriptions? I think I saw one on breedbay Ill have to go find again, butbany others would be cool. These are recent seeds too if that helps, Ive heard that there are some different phenos with the new appy male.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 4, 2016)

I don't always vape Bodhi, but when I do, Space Monkey in the daytime and Secret Chief at night seems to work. About to sample Cobra Lips that just plain stinks.....skunk. Much different plant than the first CL I flowered with loose buds that look tight and this stink, good stink. Especially when touched. 

Oaxanan, Lemon Lotus and Secret Chief in veg keeping a couple Peak Seeds c99 company. just have Peak decendants in bloom now. All in veg topped very early. Lemon Lotus shows impressive vigor.


----------



## Maimunji (Dec 4, 2016)

I have one dream beaver and one sky lotus. Can someone help me to recognize them because I forget to name them after transplant.


----------



## limonene (Dec 4, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Would anyone happen to have any info on the various ssdd pheno descriptions? I think I saw one on breedbay Ill have to go find again, butbany others would be cool. These are recent seeds too if that helps, Ive heard that there are some different phenos with the new appy male.


Hey man. I've run2 packs of ssdd and I had one plant that smelt like sour milk. That was from my 2nd pack when I got a great female ratio. Unfortunately it was one of my first runs in coco and I tried to put them in pots that were too small. Many of the plants fired out late nanners but none blew balls. Completely my fault. i have to reiterate that fact.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Dec 4, 2016)

limonene said:


> Hey man. I've run2 packs of ssdd and I had one plant that smelt like sour milk. That was from my 2nd pack when I got a great female ratio. Unfortunately it was one of my first runs in coco and I tried to put them in pots that were too small. Many of the plants fired out late nanners but none blew balls. Completely my fault. i have to reiterate that fact.


Happens to the best of us! All part of learning  sour milk huh?? Now that sounds interesting!


----------



## Nu-Be (Dec 4, 2016)

I finally took down the Barefoot Doctors at day 60. They turned out really good, and I can't wait for sampling in the new year!

Here's BDr1, the smaller of the two just flowered. I thought she was going to blow up, but she stayed relatively small and compact.

 

She has a great nose - blueberry pancakes with a hint of lemon butter. She's intoxicating, even titillating! 

 

Solid density on the buds. Not the biggest, but not the smallest either. I'll hope for somewhere between 3-4 zips of good meds.

 

Major frost, as always under the Cree COBs.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 4, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> I finally took down the Barefoot Doctors at day 60. They turned out really good, and I can't wait for sampling in the new year!
> 
> Here's BDr1, the smaller of the two just flowered. I thought she was going to blow up, but she stayed relatively small and compact.
> 
> ...


Your buds are beautiful and they don't have the sharp points like I've been seeing with a lot of the cob grows.


----------



## Nu-Be (Dec 4, 2016)

Barefoot Doctor #3 got HUGE. It really tried my patience, but I think it will end up being a keeper. You decide. 



The nugs are very large for the amount of fade that occurred starting in week 4. This is one hungry lady!



The frost is insane. The nose started out berry in early flower, and went to this funky eucalyptus cough drops by the end. Must be good meds!



This one had a crazy amount of roots, and the plant looks like it has 5+ zips on it. A keeper if I can tame her!


----------



## eyes (Dec 4, 2016)

what the makeup of wookie? anyone?


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 4, 2016)

wookie = lavender x appalachia (green crack x tres dawg)


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 4, 2016)

I just want yall to kno this loctite x blueberry temple by @strayfox gear is some pretty nice smoke. Only had one female but she came out chunky funky and oh so good n.classic lenon pledge flavor.

Everything you would expect from a standard $80-100 pack of seeds and im pretty sure strays gear is cheaper. WELL worth the money my friends, give him a shot 

Unfortunately i was backed into a corner and had to take her alittle early and the hairs didnt mature as much as id liked. But i have a hard time finding something i didnt like abt this plant. Vigorous, sturdy, good yield, all bud no larf, good flavor...very clean, thick. I like it alot and only imagine a bigger kick if i had leter go abit more. 
I like this better than the mountain temple i had from bodhi, the only other temple, ive ran. Which i liked also


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 4, 2016)

is attitude the best bank for bodhi seeds?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 4, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> is attitude the best bank for bodhi seeds?


I personally like Glg (Great lakes genetics). large selection of Bodhi freebies, along with bad dog genetics freebies.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 4, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Love this ssdd male!


I'm liking what I see from ssdd male testers, seems he brings the fire!

Fat Cherry x SSDD, testers, day 67,


----------



## limonene (Dec 4, 2016)

numberfour said:


> I'm liking what I see from ssdd male testers, seems he brings the fire!
> 
> Fat Cherry x SSDD, testers, day 67,
> View attachment 3845577
> ...


yep. i can definitely see frost!


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 4, 2016)

Yea. Im lovin the ssdd male. The gg4xssdd and the ss4 is really great. Just put in the orange ssdd.

Heres some ss4, jabba and ssdd green crack pheno hash i got dryin


----------



## Monster Man (Dec 4, 2016)

Cant wait to grow and smoke some of these pure kush crosses!
Lion's Milk day 29


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 4, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I just want yall to kno this loctite x blueberry temple by @strayfox gear is some pretty nice smoke. Only had one female but she came out chunky funky and oh so good n.classic lenon pledge flavor.
> 
> Everything you would expect from a standard $80-100 pack of seeds and im pretty sure strays gear is cheaper. WELL worth the money my friends, give him a shot
> 
> ...


I have a pack of Locktite f2 growing and have grown 2 locktite crosses. 
I'm beginning to think that locktite will turn anything it touches to gold or glue.

It's cool that Strayfox is making locktite crosses. I wasn't sure how Redeyed would feel about using their genetics for a commercial endeavore. 

The folks at Redeyed Genetics must have mad respect for Bodhi. Not only did they use a snow lotus father to cross with a northern lights #5 to make their Mt. Rainier father to cross with the Glue and create Locktite, they have also crossed locktite to Gogi cut (pinesoul), they also have a purple Gogi X locktite, and probably more.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 4, 2016)

Thought the Hindu Kush mom would make for a more squat plant, then I saw 29 days. Is that 29 days of 12/12? And weeks left to get frostier! Nice!


----------



## Monster Man (Dec 4, 2016)

29 days of 12/12. It did grow very squat, some of the stretch is my fault. I'm really liking the smell of this plant. Makes me think of watermelon and grape combined into one smell lol. It also has a bit of that kush smell in there too but my Hollyweed has quite a bit more of it.


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 5, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> I personally like Glg (Great lakes genetics). large selection of Bodhi freebies, along with bad dog genetics freebies.


Agreed!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 5, 2016)

James Bean Company. Very fast and reliable and service is good. Took my Visa! Been there more than once.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 5, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I have a pack of Locktite f2 growing and have grown 2 locktite crosses.
> I'm beginning to think that locktite will turn anything it touches to gold or glue.
> 
> It's cool that Strayfox is making locktite crosses. I wasn't sure how Redeyed would feel about using their genetics for a commercial endeavore.
> ...


I believe stray lost the loctite and it wont be used. However, he did tell.me specifically he went out to get redeyed approval. Before making this cross. 

I would assume with that any person who asks would get the okay from him but thats just me guessing.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 5, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I have a pack of Locktite f2 growing and have grown 2 locktite crosses.
> I'm beginning to think that locktite will turn anything it touches to gold or glue.
> 
> It's cool that Strayfox is making locktite crosses. I wasn't sure how Redeyed would feel about using their genetics for a commercial endeavore.
> ...


I dont think ive heard of a breeder worth their salt(no pun intended) has ever said bad things abt bodhi, itd be the first ive heard.

Hes got pretty mad respect across the board from wat ive noticed.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 5, 2016)

Monster Man said:


> I'm really liking the smell of this plant. Makes me think of watermelon and grape combined into one smell lol. It also has a bit of that kush smell in there too but my Hollyweed has quite a bit more of it.
> View attachment 3845737


What strain? I would have thought Lions millk the pics you posted but there is no Hindu Kush in it? /shrug


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 5, 2016)

Monster Man said:


> Cant wait to grow and smoke some of these pure kush crosses!


Yeah, I have 2x Lando's Stash that I am expecting good things from! I hear that the PK Kush is a killer!!!


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> My favorite ogkb x snow lotus super pretty structure. Did some abuse before flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that ogkb x snow lotus a bodhi cross?


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> It is lemon g the inly other lemon g cross out is the g13hp
> Not alot out there really, @GojiGardens on instagram has some goin
> The g13hp male that is
> 
> Although, lemong i believ is an ohio strain thought to be an old love potion cut? Could b wrong, low density though


I don't know if this has been answered because I'm catching up but the lemon g is a ohio clone that is g-13 with an extreme lemon terp profile. Not supposed to have great structure but makes up for it with effect and terp concentration from what I'm told. Hope this helps.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 5, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Is that ogkb x snow lotus a bodhi cross?


Yes they're testers. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ShyGuru (Dec 5, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> I dont think ive heard of a breeder worth their salt(no pun intended) has ever said bad things abt bodhi, itd be the first ive heard.
> 
> Hes got pretty mad respect across the board from wat ive noticed.


It also helps he has an avid following. I did hear one breeder, who's name I won't mention, throw bodhi's name out in a rant and he got flamed so badly he quickly backpedaled and retracted his statement lol


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 5, 2016)

Awesome, i didn't know he was gonna work the ogkb, I look forward to getting to try some with that bodhi magic thrown in. Thanks for the response and funk blessings.


----------



## Monster Man (Dec 5, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Yeah, I have 2x Lando's Stash that I am expecting good things from! I hear that the PK Kush is a killer!!!


I have one lions milk and one Hollyweed in flower. Also 3 seedlings of Pura vida and 1 Lando's Stash I started a week ago. Also have a shit ton of seeds ordered and on the way from bodhi and a few other breeders with pure kush crosses. I think I'm going to find lots of what I'm looking for.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Dec 5, 2016)

Took the Granola Funk down today at 66 days. This thing is so greasy and stinky. It smells like a sugary grap lavender pie amd is probably one of the most amazing smells on a plant ive ever encountered. If this one is not on your list of Bodhi strains to run, you should be ashamed of yourself


----------



## strayfox gear (Dec 6, 2016)

numberfour said:


> I'm liking what I see from ssdd male testers, seems he brings the fire!
> 
> Fat Cherry x SSDD, testers, day 67,
> View attachment 3845577
> [


Awesome..I love love that fat cherry strain..that ssdd is a beast. 

Nice freaking job bro.

@JDGreen
How exciting. I can send u another pack to dig through. Keep me posted. Thanks for sharing.


@Bakersfield
Hey brother. I asked red and Johnny chaos permission first, before I even cracked the seeds. Plus these weren't used for a commercial endeavore. I was on male hunt.

Fyi, any cross that I put out, I've gotten the ok from the breeder first, before I let pollen fly.

The Strayfox platform is built on respect, permission, testing and healing vibes.

I'm no big breeder. I just put a couple hot ones out there when I find a few elites to share.

As for snow lotus..I think they used white lotus in the Rainer cross. Not to familiar with their gear...

This thread is full of fire..super awesome.

Have a beautiful week.
*stray*

Elfsnack


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> Awesome..I love love that fat cherry strain..that ssdd is a beast.
> 
> Nice freaking job bro.
> 
> ...


That's cool, Stray, I respect that you give credit where credit is due by getting their blessing. 
Your right about that White Lotus, I get a little turned around with some of Bodhi's crosses.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2016)

KushyMcKush said:


> Took the Granola Funk down today at 66 days. If this one is not on your list of Bodhi strains to run, you should be ashamed of yourself


Sorry, but I'll need a smoke report before measuring my level of shame. But....it sure is a shame when l'il Gojis are deemed superfluous.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 6, 2016)

Bodhi ans stray coming together to make that primo hashish


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> View attachment 3847265 View attachment 3847267
> Bodhi ans stray coming together to make that primo hashish


You use the frenchy method? How big are those cannoli? 

I'm about to press 12gs of Denver Diesel I made last weekend. Looks delicious


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 6, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> View attachment 3847265 View attachment 3847267
> Bodhi ans stray coming together to make that primo hashish


Wtf is that at the top of my first pic lol. Look like...nah its prolly my hand


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 6, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> You use the frenchy method? How big are those cannoli?
> 
> I'm about to press 12gs of Denver Diesel I made last weekend. Looks delicious


Yea, i like it. Its easy and definitely improves the flavor. And it burns better. U can smoke it on a pin under glass old school style.

The first piece is right at 3gs and the second two pieces together are just over 4g. 

I dont like pressing more than abt 4-5gs at a time just because it takes a bigger glass jar to cover the area to melt it well. And make sure u got some gloves. So to.not touch with ur fingers

I also see him use plasitc of some kind. I use parchment paper


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 6, 2016)

Frenchy has a nicr thickass long jar idk where he got it. I use a small mason jar. 

You could press the whole 12gs at once, but ull want a good jar to press with


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Dec 6, 2016)

Snow Queen coming down!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 6, 2016)

No joke. I tried pressing 10gs last time and all I could think about is some giant Afghan dude pressing 30gs with one hand and laughing the whole time. 

That shit is difficult 

I use parchment too. Learned my lesson after a few trials with tin foil (fuck me) and saran wrap (trashed most the run due to melted plastic). 

Looking good though  can't wait to have enough bodhi going to get strain specific on the next run.


----------



## ShyGuru (Dec 6, 2016)

@JDGreen @Jp.the.pope frenchy has mentioned using a wine bottle more than once. And the plastic he uses is oven roaster bags. They are designed for higher heat than saran wrap. Just fyi lol


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Dec 6, 2016)

Goji, flowered on 10/20. Real small, but looks pretty fire. Should be beautiful finished with the fade...


----------



## littlegiant (Dec 6, 2016)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Snow Queen coming down!
> View attachment 3847302


Nice! Let us know what she smells and taste's like please! Still have some beans I never popped.


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 6, 2016)

For the b-heads-
Barefoot dr, ssdd×wookie15, cobra lips f2 (nu be) , (sshp×dank sinatra) (al) @@Nu-Be
@al_yamoni
@JDGreen


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 6, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> For the b-heads-
> Barefoot dr, ssdd×wookie15, cobra lips f2 (nu be) , (ssh×dank sinatra) (al)View attachment 3847512 @@Nu-Be
> @al_yamoni
> @JDGreen


Nice man, keep me posted. And im glad u grabbed those from nube. I excited abt these cobra lips


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 6, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> For the b-heads-
> Barefoot dr, ssdd×wookie15, cobra lips f2 (nu be) , (ssh×dank sinatra) (al)View attachment 3847512 @@Nu-Be
> @al_yamoni
> @JDGreen


Is that coffee?


----------



## Kind Sir (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm in the process of getting a light to go in a different room to breed males. Bodhi only has Reg seeds, which are great in their own way.. But how many females on avg do you get from Bodhi? I understand it's the environment and other factors, but how did it turn out for YOU?


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 6, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Is that coffee?


Lol na its well water w a lil great white


Kind Sir said:


> I'm in the process of getting a light to go in a different room to breed males. Bodhi only has Reg seeds, which are great in their own way.. But how many females on avg do you get from Bodhi? I understand it's the environment and other factors, but how did it turn out for YOU?


Ive popped easily more than a dozen full bodhi seed packs. always get 2-4 females. usually 4.


----------



## Kind Sir (Dec 6, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Lol na its well water w a lil great white
> 
> Ive popped easily more than a dozen full bodhi seed packs. always get 2-4 females. usually 4.


Out of 10seeds?


----------



## Ray black (Dec 7, 2016)

Maimunji said:


> I have one dream beaver and one sky lotus. Can someone help me to recognize them because I forget to name them after transplant.


DB is sweeter

SL is more just kush chemmy/bad breath smelling


----------



## Ray black (Dec 7, 2016)

Looking for a male keeper in my SSDD

Any recommendations on which pheno to look for ?.

I rubbed the stalk of one of the male's and the smell was so intense. Was like smelling chlorine tablets. 

Burned my nose and the smell stayed around.

Never had a veg plant smell like THAT before. Whoa. Getting excited


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 7, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Looking for a male keeper in my SSDD
> 
> Any recommendations on which pheno to look for ?.
> 
> ...


Sick man!!


----------



## elkamino (Dec 7, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Looking for a male keeper in my SSDD
> 
> Any recommendations on which pheno to look for ?.
> 
> I rubbed the stalk of one of the male's and the smell was so intense.


EXACTLY where I'm at- I got 3 (was 4) SSDDs popped and looking for a male. Just a month old and none have shown sex yet but one in particular has a straight chem smell on the stem rub and I'm hoping he's a boy...

I have a lil apartment with zero extra room but I'm babysitting some Darkheart Nursery clones for an about-to-open legal grow here in AK -GG4, Chem4, Sherbert- hopefully they're legit! If all goes as planned I'll cross them with the SSDD.

At best I'll have 3 studs to choose from, but I'll be happy with even 1. After years of planting reg beans nd wanting grrls, I gotta say its exciting hoping for boys!


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Dec 7, 2016)

Goji, looks awesome. 
Here's some f2's, should have a couple hundred...


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 7, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Looking for a male keeper in my SSDD
> 
> Any recommendations on which pheno to look for ?.
> 
> ...


@apbx720


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 7, 2016)

Collected a few SSDD trichs. Will squish into rosin.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 7, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3848146
> Collected a few SSDD trichs. Will squish into rosin.


The dry ice hash I made from SSDD was easily my favorite. I miss it.


----------



## Nu-Be (Dec 7, 2016)

Anybody grown the Katsu Bubba cut that bodhi's working with? I'm not up on my weed lore, so I don't know anything about its characteristics from growth to smell to effects. There's a thread here, but the pics don't work on it and I was wondering if any bodhiheads had firsthand experience growing it.

These are the Katsu Bubba x Wookie testers vegging out, about to get new shoes. These 4 out of 8 are confirmed girls. I have one more that isn't showing, so it might be 5 of 8.



My favorite is the bottom right. Smells exactly like dank black cherries, and she stinks up the tent! She's also stockier than the others. There was a male that smelled the same...


----------



## eyes (Dec 7, 2016)

rollinfunk said:


> wookie = lavender x appalachia (green crack x tres dawg)


Thanks. theres the appalachia side.....green crack -75 percent sk 1 desendent from an afgani tres dawg- afgani 1 x chem dawg 
lavender-three strains together; Super Skunk, Big Skunk Korean and Afghani Hawaiian.


----------



## eyes (Dec 7, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Anybody grown the Katsu Bubba cut that bodhi's working with? I'm not up on my weed lore, so I don't know anything about its characteristics from growth to smell to effects. There's a thread here, but the pics don't work on it and I was wondering if any bodhiheads had firsthand experience growing it.
> 
> These are the Katsu Bubba x Wookie testers vegging out, about to get new shoes. These 4 out of 8 are confirmed girls. I have one more that isn't showing, so it might be 5 of 8.
> 
> ...


Lookin nice so far.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 7, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> For the b-heads-
> Barefoot dr, ssdd×wookie15, cobra lips f2 (nu be) , (sshp×dank sinatra) (al)View attachment 3847512 @@Nu-Be
> @al_yamoni
> @JDGreen


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 8, 2016)

Really looking forward to those hitting flower NUBE thanks a lot for information.


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 8, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> Out of 10seeds?


Out of full packs. which are almost always 11 or 12 seeds.


Ray black said:


> Looking for a male keeper in my SSDD
> 
> Any recommendations on which pheno to look for ?.
> 
> ...


Ray, just thought id throw my experience out there, maybe it might help but, i kept a male SSDD out of a 60+ seed germ bout a year ago when i started my new location

Wasnt planning to keep a male but I kept it because i simply could not kill it. it was that "standout" to me. it was extremely vigorous. outgrew all other 60+ various strain seedlings and stayed healthier. not to mention i could see bulbous trichs on ALL leafs, especially the newer growth. it stayed healthy when the others got rootbound and started to slip. and the smell, holy shit the smell wreaked up my whole house. its got that chemmy burning sensation you speak of, but also that tomatoe sweet baby shit/puke/playdoh smell thats hard to describe, but unmistakable once u know it. 

once i flowered him out i knew id keep him. nice big packed male flower clusters w a really nice amt of trichs. enough that i was able to smoke some frosty trim off him and the smell and taste was the same as my bubbashine leaning female. 

As of rn i have an f2 male selected that really reminds me alot of daddy. but w a more sweet baby shit playdoh stem rub and less chem. gonna flower him out and if i like what i see then i will use him for f3. also i will bx my select female f2 w my origional f1 male.

I also have said f1 male crossed to my select black raspberry female. i need to see how he blends. everything else is a pass, at this point, but if he doesnt blend well, like if hes too dominant, it will be back to the drawing board. i plan to cross him to one other strain that i know well to see more of what he passes on.

My advice to u would be to flower yours out (and collect pollen) and get a better look at the flower structure and trich/terp profile.

Hope this helps, sry for the long windedness. this coffee is fire lol


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 8, 2016)

Of all the males ive come across, which is normally 7-8 males in every pack, im yet to find one as striking as this ssdd f1. And believe me ive been looking. flowered him outside btw. in arizona lol not cali. if u know az's climate, you know its LESS than ideal for cannabis. he loved it. and at the end of cycle was much healthier most of my indoor plants! all in sayin is when you find one thats special, you'll know.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm no expert, but my selections for males have seemed to go well for me so far so I'll give my two cents Ray Black. I haven't really popped anything yet specifically looking for a male, really i just look for desireable traits in every plant before it sexes and if it brings what I want to the table its going to be used lol. If it shows frost in veg, smells early on stem rubs, has nice structure/vigor, etc. The tigers milk male I had was on point across the board and was actually the closest to a perfect plant I've grown probably. Thick strong stems, super stinky, vigorous, didn't mind a lack of root space, and actually showed the most frost in veg that I've ever seen. I expected it to be a female before it showed sex but was more excited that it wasn't lol. I think you can use the guidelines of resin production, structure/vigor, terp profile and concentration, and whatnot but I honestly believe that intuition plays a role too. I had a good feeling about that plant early on, and it was for good reason. If you gravitate towards one, then pay close attention because there is probably a reason. Also don't be afraid to choose two males if they catch your attention, the diversity they bring could give you distinctly different but equally desirable plants from the same seed run and make progressive generations better while allowing diversity. Sorry this is so long but chucking is exciting for me lol, I hope something from this helps.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 8, 2016)

While we're on the subject does anyone have any dream beaver, ancient og, goji og, or something with the deadly g f2s or self made hybrids they could part ways with? I have some of my own work that may be of interest, and really any f2s from bodhi, especially stuff that isn't being reproduced would be cool. Message me if interested and thanks in advance and funk blessings my brothers and sisters.


----------



## Ray black (Dec 8, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Out of full packs. which are almost always 11 or 12 seeds.
> 
> Ray, just thought id throw my experience out there, maybe it might help but, i kept a male SSDD out of a 60+ seed germ bout a year ago when i started my new location
> 
> ...



All great advice

Love the bulbous trichome on the fans comment. I look for the trichome structure too. Very important to me to have quality resin production. It's an area I think is over looked by some.

Thanks for the time and the help pal. I really appreciate that. Love it when I get responses like this. Will keep this around

Thanks again


----------



## Ray black (Dec 8, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Of all the males ive come across, which is normally 7-8 males in every pack, im yet to find one as striking as this ssdd f1. And believe me ive been looking. flowered him outside btw. in arizona lol not cali. if u know az's climate, you know its LESS than ideal for cannabis. he loved it. and at the end of cycle was much healthier most of my indoor plants! all in sayin is when you find one thats special, you'll know.



Probably put any male I find outside as well to flower

Great to hear lol

And AZ is rough in the summer but I'm sure it worked right?! I'm mean pollen doesn't become genetically weak from heat stress.....right? Lol

Thanks again pal


----------



## Ray black (Dec 8, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> I'm no expert, but my selections for males have seemed to go well for me so far so I'll give my two cents Ray Black. I haven't really popped anything yet specifically looking for a male, really i just look for desireable traits in every plant before it sexes and if it brings what I want to the table its going to be used lol. If it shows frost in veg, smells early on stem rubs, has nice structure/vigor, etc. The tigers milk male I had was on point across the board and was actually the closest to a perfect plant I've grown probably. Thick strong stems, super stinky, vigorous, didn't mind a lack of root space, and actually showed the most frost in veg that I've ever seen. I expected it to be a female before it showed sex but was more excited that it wasn't lol. I think you can use the guidelines of resin production, structure/vigor, terp profile and concentration, and whatnot but I honestly believe that intuition plays a role too. I had a good feeling about that plant early on, and it was for good reason. If you gravitate towards one, then pay close attention because there is probably a reason. Also don't be afraid to choose two males if they catch your attention, the diversity they bring could give you distinctly different but equally desirable plants from the same seed run and make progressive generations better while allowing diversity. Sorry this is so long but chucking is exciting for me lol, I hope something from this helps.


Absolutely helpful.

I also use the intuition of my semi green thumb

I think about it like, some girls will prefer my room, and some won't.

If they meet some of my criteria for a keeper AND looks healthy (meaning they like my envirionment) then I look closer

I like plants that like me, critical I think

Right?


Also, keeping 2 males is a great idea

Thank you


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Anytime brother, I love the plant and the community that is dedicated to it's progression and use, truly some of the best people you will ever meet. I had a pretty good collection of my own crosses but I gave the majority of them away to friends and growers that I know trying to spread quality genetics to everyone. I figured if they're going to take risks it may as well be for something better than mid seeds, unfortunately most of the people either didn't respect what I gave them or didn't care because they mostly lost the seeds, scrapped the plants, or harvested early and sold unfinished bud. I would say out of 100+ seeds maybe 5 plants were grown to fruition or remotely cared for by people that were gifted them sadly, and I had to provide all the ferts/soil for free and do a lot of the work for them. But lessons learned, you can only do so much for people.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> While we're on the subject does anyone have any dream beaver, ancient og, goji og,.


Two of 4 dream beaver beans I have are soaking in paper towels as I type, have 4 ancient OGs in the stash, and goji is forever. The ancients are targeted for spring, with satsuma and tangie for clones and back deck chucking.

I know the cool cat that's passed out some orange goji [BCG] testers, and there's a few lemon gojis around I hear. If you can pop right away and document, you could likely land a few.


----------



## Monster Man (Dec 8, 2016)

Hollyweed at day 35 of flowering. Has an old school kush smell and am hoping the smoke will leave the room smelling of it too. I can't wait! A bit of light bleaching but still looking nice.


----------



## Monster Man (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## JDGreen (Dec 8, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Probably put any male I find outside as well to flower
> 
> Great to hear lol
> 
> ...


Yea. Some strains arent gunna like the summer heat in az, if u can get he in the shade thatll help.a good amount. Keep her irragated and u should b good. As long as its not late july-aug and in direct sun. Although the farther south and particularly south west it gets harder 

Less shade lol


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 8, 2016)

Makingbsure shes up to a good size will help resist the. heat as well. Lots of little, attentive, things u could do to deal with those bad months


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 8, 2016)

I appreciate the response Amos, I wouldn't be able to get to anything real soon, so I wouldn't feel right accepting testers at the moment. I was mostly hoping for self made f2s or chucks rather than the originals on the bodhi stuff because of limited availability on the original seeds, I wouldn't want to take something that can't be replaced and I mostly want to use them to make seeds and spread them to people who would use them/can't afford to get the originals themselves. I'm going to dedicate a good bit of my outdoor crop to making seeds this year so that I can spread the love and still have a little something set back to dig through. Thanks a bunch for looking out brother, and I hope you find fire in the db and aog.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Beautiful nugs there monster real frosty at 35 days, well done. Everyone in here has been killing it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> I mostly want to use them to make seeds and spread them to people who would use them/can't afford to get the originals themselves.




This tent gets flipped today - eternal goji top left, orange gojis [ aka orgis ] bottom left, looking like Donnie and Marie.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hell yeah some happy looking plants friend, I've actually never tried pure goji, but I had some goji x jack herrer that I believe was leaned 90% to the goji side, strawberry grape lemon funk with a well balanced intense high. I pollinated her with a ghost train haze #1 male and the offspring maintained the goji terps and structure with a little more sativa influence. Insane potency with a real trippy but social high, a little paranoia for inexperienced smokers. Sorry everything I post is so long, brevity is not a virtue I possess lol.


----------



## Kind Sir (Dec 8, 2016)

So I'm making my order through midweek song today. I want mainly fem seeds, but also grabbing a few Bodhi regulars. Opinions/suggestions are very appreciated. Here are some of my ideas, I need solid yields to make sure we have meds.

Reserva Privada 
- Sour Kush (Headband?)


DNA Genetics

- Exodus Kush
- Sour Kosher
-Chocolope Kush?

Bodhi 
- Sunshine Daydream


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> So I'm making my order through midweek song today. I want mainly fem seeds, but also grabbing a few Bodhi regulars. Opinions/suggestions are very appreciated. Here are some of my ideas, I need solid yields to make sure we have meds.
> 
> Reserva Privada
> - Sour Kush (Headband?)
> ...


Of what I've ran of those 3 companies, I'd do

Reserva Privada
- Confidential Cheese

DNA
-24 K 
-Kushberry

Bodhi
- gee, that's a tough one.......oh, I know...
GOJI


----------



## Kind Sir (Dec 8, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Of what I've ran of those 3 companies, I'd do
> 
> Reserva Privada
> - Confidential Cheese
> ...


Thanks for responding man.

Here are my thoughts. 24k sounds legit, tangie/kosher right? Are they high yielding strains, or does that come down to environment? 

I need strains that are potent still, but high yielding to fill my jars.. Then I'll look for pure quality, thoughts on that? What size pots did you use?


----------



## j.t.1986 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hey everyone! i have been looking through this thread a bit, just wondering if you guys could recommend some good seed banks for a Canadian to buy some bodhi seeds with a CC? ive checked james bean and attitude, was hoping for a good one inside canada if anyone knows.

Thanks!
J


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Midweeksong has good selection, but their prices are higher. I only order from greatlakesgenetics, they are great and jeffy is a cool, patient dude lol. They're one of the closest to Canada, I don't know of any in Canada myself. I hope this helps.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 8, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Midweeksong has good selection, but their prices are higher. I only order from greatlakesgenetics, they are great and jeffy is a cool, patient dude lol. They're one of the closest to Canada, I don't know of any in Canada myself. I hope this helps.


Midweek shlong!


----------



## Ray black (Dec 8, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Makingbsure shes up to a good size will help resist the. heat as well. Lots of little, attentive, things u could do to deal with those bad months



Probably load him up with silicates 


and keep him out of the direct sunlight good call


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 8, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Midweek shlong!


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 8, 2016)

Ray black said:


> All great advice
> 
> Love the bulbous trichome on the fans comment. I look for the trichome structure too. Very important to me to have quality resin production. It's an area I think is over looked by some.
> 
> ...


No prob at all, friend ! keep us posted on that male huh


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> Thanks for responding man.
> 
> Here are my thoughts. 24k sounds legit, tangie/kosher right? Are they high yielding strains, or does that come down to environment?
> 
> I need strains that are potent still, but high yielding to fill my jars.. Then I'll look for pure quality, thoughts on that? What size pots did you use?


Using my environment as the baseline, all of the strains listed are + yield, happy growers, 10 weeks or less, and good flavors + potency. [ that's why I recommended them.  ] I normally use 5 gal DWC buckets. There are pics of the 2 DNAs in the 'New Harvest Pics' thread, and Goji - mine and others - in this one.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 8, 2016)

Harvested this week, took the strains at day 70. Thank you Bodhi.

Goji


Tree of Life #1


Tree of Life #2


Seriously impressed with the fat cherry x ssdd testers, will post some pics in the next few days.


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 8, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Harvested this week, took the strains at day 70. Thank you Bodhi.
> 
> Goji
> View attachment 3849015
> ...


Terps gotta be crazy in that cross...enjoy


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 8, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Harvested this week, took the strains at day 70. Thank you Bodhi.
> 
> Goji
> View attachment 3849015
> ...


RELEASE THE FAT CHERRY


----------



## j.t.1986 (Dec 8, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Midweeksong has good selection, but their prices are higher. I only order from greatlakesgenetics, they are great and jeffy is a cool, patient dude lol. They're one of the closest to Canada, I don't know of any in Canada myself. I hope this helps.


Thanks alot, i will give great lakes a try then. Wont be running them for another month or two, but ill post something back here when i do!

Thanks again,
J


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 8, 2016)

j.t.1986 said:


> Thanks alot, i will give great lakes a try then. Wont be running them for another month or two, but ill post something back here when i do!
> 
> Thanks again,
> J


No problem brother, like I said they're the only bank I order from now. I would wait until the Christmas promo starts, they have awesome promo hookups. I just got neroli 91, jungle spice, and starfighter x long bottom leaf for $77. When extra money is in short supply, those promos are a godsend. If you don't mind me asking what do you have in mind?


----------



## j.t.1986 (Dec 8, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> No problem brother, like I said they're the only bank I order from now. I would wait until the Christmas promo starts, they have awesome promo hookups. I just got neroli 91, jungle spice, and starfighter x long bottom leaf for $77. When extra money is in short supply, those promos are a godsend. If you don't mind me asking what do you have in mind?


Thanks for the heads up on that christmas special, i may wait for that. Or get some now and more then lol.

As for what i was thinking, i was going for space monkey. Im open to suggestions though, my flower cab is not very large so something i could train short and bushy is my preference.
The space monkey looked more sativa leaning from what ive seen.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 8, 2016)

Mountain Temple 2


----------



## elkamino (Dec 8, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Mountain Temple 2
> 
> View attachment 3849176


That's really beautiful, hardly looks real!


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 8, 2016)

j.t.1986 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on that christmas special, i may wait for that. Or get some now and more then lol.
> 
> As for what i was thinking, i was going for space monkey. Im open to suggestions though, my flower cab is not very large so something i could train short and bushy is my preference.
> The space monkey looked more sativa leaning from what ive seen.


The space monkey is a good choice, I have a pack but haven't grown it out, but it comes highly recommended by those who have from what I've seen. I imagine you would have to do some serious training to keep it short, but the terp profile should be amazing and the potency will have to be top notch. Best of luck whatever you choose, in my experience there's not really any wrong choices with bodhi lol.


----------



## j.t.1986 (Dec 8, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> The space monkey is a good choice, I have a pack but haven't grown it out, but it comes highly recommended by those who have from what I've seen. I imagine you would have to do some serious training to keep it short, but the terp profile should be amazing and the potency will have to be top notch. Best of luck whatever you choose, in my experience there's not really any wrong choices with bodhi lol.


Thats what i like to hear lol. ill be going with that then, ill have to keep it between 2-3 feet so hopefully it cooperates.

Thanks again man


----------



## littlegiant (Dec 8, 2016)

j.t.1986 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on that christmas special, i may wait for that. Or get some now and more then lol.
> 
> As for what i was thinking, i was going for space monkey. Im open to suggestions though, my flower cab is not very large so something i could train short and bushy is my preference.
> The space monkey looked more sativa leaning from what ive seen.


May I suggest Green Lotus for height! My first grow of it now and just started budding. Barely stretched at all. Topped her once and is at 19 inch. Cloned very easy too!


----------



## Ray black (Dec 8, 2016)

Monster Man said:


> View attachment 3848605



Dude, great resin on her... Mmmm mmm mmm


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 9, 2016)

j.t.1986 said:


> Thanks alot, i will give great lakes a try then. Wont be running them for another month or two, but ill post something back here when i do!
> 
> Thanks again,
> J


I just did my first order with glg and it was good biz. They had a bogo on bodhi for their birthday promo. I got 4 packs of bodhi and those starfighter f2 x long bottom leaf freebies for $147 I've used midweek a few times with awesome service too but their having trouble with cc payments right now


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 9, 2016)

j.t.1986 said:


> Thats what i like to hear lol. ill be going with that then, ill have to keep it between 2-3 feet so hopefully it cooperates.
> 
> Thanks again man


Train her short from the start. Scrog her up. Space monkey is the gg cross right? I had my eye on that one too


----------



## j.t.1986 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hey giant, i will check that out. although i stated 2 to 3 feet, 2 is my ideal height and 3 would be pushing it so a 19" bush is perfect lol.

I have been noticing glg is pretty well liked around here the more i read back through this thread so i feel good about going with them, i did go to midweek to check too and noticed that about their CC being down. making my decision easier lol.

And ill definitely be trying to train her short from the start.Yep, this one has the GG in it and i have no idea how that's supposed to grow. I got a critical jack x mystery plant going right now, was training it very short and bushy. flipped her last week and the thing took off like crazy, 10"-19" last week alone..hopefully i can keep up with it, but i do want to try and avoid the tall gals lol.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 9, 2016)

I flowered 2 of those Monkeys and chopped both at 50 days with trichs going amber quickly. Mine were fast from the start and had weak branches in early flower. Sativa traits for sure with little couch plant. Cedar/spice/citrus aroma and dopey taste. Treat for the senses. Loudest I have ever had! Even louder. Potency is intense and it never gets unloud.

Next week Thunder Wookie hits the paper towel. ATF and Wookie. Secret Chief and Peak c99 get the time change then. Also vegging Lemon Lotus and Oaxacan Zipolite. LL is way Indica lookin' and displaying great hybrid vigor. Very wide leaves and the Oaxacan looks like a bunch of misfits from the wrong side of the tracks. One tall, one short, one with anomalies. Reminds me of Blueberry that way.

Space Monkey trains well with some minor stretching well into flower. Overall 9/10!


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 9, 2016)

Does anybody know if the current 88g13hp male bodhi used for the black triangle, pink panther x 88, and alaskan thunderfuck x 88 is the deadly g f3 or the hashplant pheno? Either way it is a win, but I've been unsure. Thanks in advance and y'all stay warm and keep it funky.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 9, 2016)

hillbill said:


> I flowered 2 of those Monkeys and chopped both at 50 days with trichs going amber quickly. Mine were fast from the start and had weak branches in early flower. Sativa traits for sure with little couch plant. Cedar/spice/citrus aroma and dopey taste. Treat for the senses. Loudest I have ever had! Even louder. Potency is intense and it never gets unloud.
> 
> Next week Thunder Wookie hits the paper towel. ATF and Wookie. Secret Chief and Peak c99 get the time change then. Also vegging Lemon Lotus and Oaxacan Zipolite. LL is way Indica lookin' and displaying great hybrid vigor. Very wide leaves and the Oaxacan looks like a bunch of misfits from the wrong side of the tracks. One tall, one short, one with anomalies. Reminds me of Blueberry that way.
> 
> Space Monkey trains well with some minor stretching well into flower. Overall 9/10!


Glad to here that, I figured it would be loud. The gg#4 tested as having 2-3 times the terp concentration of some ogs and bodhi said the wookie was the loudest plant he has grown. By my calculations loud + louder= just about right.


----------



## j.t.1986 (Dec 9, 2016)

hillbill said:


> I flowered 2 of those Monkeys and chopped both at 50 days with trichs going amber quickly. Mine were fast from the start and had weak branches in early flower. Sativa traits for sure with little couch plant. Cedar/spice/citrus aroma and dopey taste. Treat for the senses. Loudest I have ever had! Even louder. Potency is intense and it never gets unloud.
> 
> Next week Thunder Wookie hits the paper towel. ATF and Wookie. Secret Chief and Peak c99 get the time change then. Also vegging Lemon Lotus and Oaxacan Zipolite. LL is way Indica lookin' and displaying great hybrid vigor. Very wide leaves and the Oaxacan looks like a bunch of misfits from the wrong side of the tracks. One tall, one short, one with anomalies. Reminds me of Blueberry that way.
> 
> Space Monkey trains well with some minor stretching well into flower. Overall 9/10!


50 days seems quick, i wouldn't mind that one bit. how did it yield for you? i am a quality over quantity type person, but with my limited space(only 2-3 plants flowering at a time) i do hope for decent yields lol.
although even if it was a light yielder that 50 days seems like a good trade off. 

i think i will definitely pull the trigger on space monkey, probably go for something more indica leaning when those specials come around lol


----------



## jpdnkstr (Dec 9, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Does anybody know if the current 88g13hp male bodhi used for the black triangle, pink panther x 88, and alaskan thunderfuck x 88 is the deadly g f3 or the hashplant pheno? Either way it is a win, but I've been unsure. Thanks in advance and y'all stay warm and keep it funky.


I believe it's the hash plant pheno, due to the fact the deadly G was too dominant in crosses


----------



## COGrown (Dec 9, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> I believe it's the hash plant pheno, due to the fact the deadly G was too dominant in crosses


This is correct. Just started 6 dragonsblood hash plant last night.

I tested one of the deadly g f3 hybrids and all the phenos were deadly g Dom in taste and smell, which is not really the best for a breeding male.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, i thought so but I wanted to make sure. I would be interested to see the f3 used with the 92 bubba, as it seems pretty dominant in hybrids. If it blended well that would be some serious meds. J.t.1986 if you're looking for something squat and indica leaning for your next order I suggest the dank Sinatra, madhamish said it was one of the strongest strains he ever smoked and it would be pretty easy to control it's growth.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 9, 2016)

My growing ways are for trained plants that can be moved around, not yield, but the Monkey would be average there. My Monkey buds are longish and covered in red hairs.

Secret Chief is Indica dom and very potent and will produce couchlock. The Chief is loud also. Nose keeps changing on this but always strong.

Have not found anything remarkable in Cobra Lips......yet.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 9, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> I believe it's the hash plant pheno, due to the fact the deadly G was too dominant in crosses


FACTS! only nibiru got the deadly g.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 9, 2016)

Was niburu a limited release? I know svoc dropped a few packs and that was all I saw.


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 9, 2016)

hillbill said:


> My growing ways are for trained plants that can be moved around, not yield, but the Monkey would be average there. My Monkey buds are longish and covered in red hairs.
> 
> Secret Chief is Indica dom and very potent and will produce couchlock. The Chief is loud also. Nose keeps changing on this but always strong.
> 
> Have not found anything remarkable in Cobra Lips......yet.


goes to show how dank x dank does not always yield dank. I am learning this as I chuck along...


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 9, 2016)

That is true greensanta, I've wondered if more breeders don't work with the chem 3 because it doesn't carry the positive traits into hybrids as well as it's siblings. From what I've read the sour diesel doesn't consistently carry over its most desirable traits in it's hybrids. I did see an amazing picture of the cobra lips at one of the seedbanks though I can't remember which but the bud in that picture could hold it's own alongside most any elite nug shot I've seen in regards to trich coverage.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 9, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Was niburu a limited release? I know svoc dropped a few packs and that was all I saw.


I believe yes i was limited and is not available anymore due to the male domination!


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for the response jd, i thought so. It's too bad, it would probably be perfect for dealing with my insomnia. I'll bet the f2s would show some interesting phenos, I would like to see what came from an open pollination of a pack or two. I imagine you would find a range of more balanced phenos that way.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 9, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> RELEASE THE FAT CHERRY


Haha, here they come

Fat Cherryx Sunshine Daydream #6 
 

 

 

 

 

Fat Cherry x SSDD #7


----------



## numberfour (Dec 9, 2016)

Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream #9


 
 


Fat Cherry x SSDD #10 
 

 

 

 

 

Love em all, will give a smoke report in a few weeks and go into more detail on the aromas which are as insane as the frost. All were topped a couple of times in veg and responded extremely well. #6, 7 and 10 were all roughly the same height with #9 having virtually no stretch and half the height of the others. Running all 4 again next run.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream #9
> View attachment 3849567
> 
> View attachment 3849564
> ...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 10, 2016)

@numberfour .

Those look fantastic.


----------



## Nu-Be (Dec 10, 2016)

My Barefoot Doctors have been trimmed and hit the jars. The trichs are abundant and prominent! BDr1 is a solid, photogenic pheno.




BDr3 looking like a white ghost - no paranormal investigative photography tricks here. Think it'll get us just as faded?



By some odd coincidence, the nugs went into the jars at exactly 62% RH. Hope that means I won't have to worry about them molding while gone.

Also, I have another pheno that's a week into flowering now. We'll see how that one turns out. The more meds like this, the better.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 10, 2016)

@Nu-Be , will you be using Boveda packs ?


----------



## littlegiant (Dec 10, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> @Nu-Be , will you be using Boveda packs ?


Love those Boveda's!!


----------



## Nu-Be (Dec 10, 2016)

@1kemosabe I don't know. What do you think if they are sitting at this RH after 1 day in 1/2gal jars? Think they'll be fine as is without burping until the New Year, or should I put some of the big Bovedas in each? There are a lot of jars I'd be sad to lose if they turned on me while gone...

(Bad white balance. Sorry about that.)



This is better white balance of the other variety I harvested.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Dec 10, 2016)

Can anyone tell me their thoughts on this male Gogi. I was thinking about doing an F2 project with him because I haven't found a keeper female of Goji yet...
Thanks in advance for any input and I hope everyone who's at the emerald cup is having a good time!


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 10, 2016)

Beautiful job ther nu-be, amazing frost on those barefoots. Jp I would go for it you have the space, you will find something worth looking for in there for sure. It has sturdy stems and I like the structure. What kinda smells is it kicking out? Also if you have a strawberry and an og female, i would pollinate both on a few branches to give yourself more options from the progeny, but I love variety so thats just my 2 cents. Best wishes and funk blessings. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Dec 10, 2016)

This is the only female Goji I have at the moment...
Sorry, she's kind of hard to see but I wasn't going to take her out for a picture. She was kind of a runt but caught up quickly. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 10, 2016)

@Nu-Be , if you have them available i would def use them Imo. Better safe than sorry. Ime i have never had a Boveda pack add to much moisture. On the flip side,,, i did a side by side of bud i swore was dry enough to leave alone with one without a pack and 1 with. The one withought the pack showed moisture in the jar in no more than 2 weeks. The one with the pack is still going and is at 3 months and cured nicely.


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 11, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> This is the only female Goji I have at the moment...View attachment 3850627
> Sorry, she's kind of hard to see but I wasn't going to take her out for a picture. She was kind of a runt but caught up quickly. Thank you for the reply.


F2 those gojis up and see what you can find. I doubt you will be disappointed


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 11, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Can anyone tell me their thoughts on this male Gogi. I was thinking about doing an F2 project with him because I haven't found a keeper female of Goji yet...View attachment 3850532View attachment 3850533
> Thanks in advance for any input and I hope everyone who's at the emerald cup is having a good time!


Is it just me, or is the stem on that Goji male fat as [email protected]$& ! ??


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 11, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Is it just me, or is the stem on that Goji male fat as [email protected]$& ! ??


might mean it carries more of the hemp traits vs the drug traits?


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 11, 2016)

Come home from Switzerland to this mess.




and some roots.




clogging my whole system. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 11, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> might mean it carries more of the hemp traits vs the drug traits?


Might be ? Valid point. Just noticed an above average sized male stem. 



Wait, that sounded weird. Nm..


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 12, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Might be ? Valid point. Just noticed an above average sized male stem.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, that sounded weird. Nm..


----------



## hillbill (Dec 12, 2016)

I have 4 Lemon Lotus in veg that have the thickest stems I've seen at this point. These are making everything else in veg look anemic. Extreme Indica traits and equally extreme vigor. Having fun here. Gotta go sample some Cobra Lips. Back shortly.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 12, 2016)

hillbill said:


> I have 4 Lemon Lotus in veg that have the thickest stems I've seen at this point. These are making everything else in veg look anemic. Extreme Indica traits and equally extreme vigor. Having fun here. Gotta go sample some Cobra Lips. Back shortly.


Hows that cobra. Put one in flower. About 9-10days ago. Cant wait to smell the resin.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 12, 2016)

Second female I flowered. Buds firming up at ten days after chop. Skunk has left and been replaced by English Leather spicy niceness. Couchey Locky.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 12, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Second female I flowered. Buds firming up at ten days after chop. Skunk has left and been replaced by English Leather spicy niceness. Couchey Locky.


Nice some there are some not fruity pheos in there huh


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 12, 2016)

@jpdnkstr , Whats the smell like on that male ?


----------



## jpdnkstr (Dec 12, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> @jpdnkstr , Whats the smell like on that male ?


Slightly funky but not real strong.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 12, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> Can anyone tell me their thoughts on this male Gogi. I was thinking about doing an F2 project with him because I haven't found a keeper female of Goji yet...View attachment 3850532View attachment 3850533
> Thanks in advance for any input and I hope everyone who's at the emerald cup is having a good time!


How old is he?
What does he smell like?


----------



## jpdnkstr (Dec 12, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> How old is he?
> What does he smell like?


Approximately 9wks old, 3wks into 12/12
Slightly funky, but not too strong.

Edit: he's only been in12/12 for 17 days.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Dec 13, 2016)

I was a little skeptical about the bohdi hype when my germination rate for Space Monkey was subpar. I'll say this though, Space Monkey is more vigorious and stinkier than anything I have in veg by far (excluding tres dawg)! It's straight up chem smell at the moment for all of my SM's, no lavendar or fruitiness. The end product will definitely tell the story though. As it stands right now Space Monkey is shitting on Crockett's Sour Banana Sherbert and Relentless Platinum OG head to head


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2016)

I think the Monkey will be famous.


----------



## twistedinfinity (Dec 13, 2016)

Space monkey is an awesome strain. I had great germ rate at 100%. Some of the plants stretched more than i would have liked and didn't get a great representation and are about to go another run.

What I can say is that not one pheno is subpar in crystals or smell. Smells ranging from Indescribable lavender dankey sour stank to more gg4 phenos to stuff that I am really having a hard time describing. Of the couple test bowls i've had I really dig the smoke and it is potent for sure. Hard to tell on yields but im guessing they could be average to pretty decent yielders.

Fact is I just took like 3 rips off one pheno and I am having a hard time typing this message and feeling like it is going to make much sense.. ahahahaa...


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 13, 2016)

A few week 5 SSDD F2's....  smells are grape koolaid, blueberry-grape dryer sheet, and bomb pop jr. Loud and tart. 

What i love abt ssdd f1s is how good the smell translates to flavor. If this hold true for the f2s, these are gonna be amazing in the flavor dept.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2016)

Got Thunder Wookie on deck to explore that Wookie side. May change crbon in filter. If you don't refill your own you're wasting a lot of cash. Simple operation but do it outside if you can. Carbon off EBay. Jiggle, jiggle, jiggle! Been doing it for years and as good as factory. Continue to get strong cedar-fuel nasal assault. Gotta get the Monkey in rotation as I have about one Underdog stem left.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2016)

I didn't think I'd see these, as the site shut down hours after I made the $40 cc purchase....but here they are.


----------



## WindShear (Dec 13, 2016)

I soak my seeds in water overnight and I had tap roots popping on nearly all of my Space Monkey seeds before pulling them out of the water. I had 100% strong germ rate.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 14, 2016)

This blueberry dom ssdd, is goin crazy. She was actually from my very first round of bodhi wen.i ran bottles, now that ive fully switched to organic she made her way back to the room.

And i have to say even after almost 2yrs of digging, my first ssdd cut here still may b the best thimg i got. Seriously i underestimated how much it would imprve from going tonraw materials 

Straight bluerry terps. Nothing else.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 14, 2016)

WindShear said:


> I soak my seeds in water overnight and I had tap roots popping on nearly all of my Space Monkey seeds before pulling them out of the water. I had 100% strong germ rate.


I used the same method with the same results for space monkey and Buddha's hand.


----------



## Bubbashine (Dec 14, 2016)

Been awhile guys hope you're all having a good time! The White x Sunshine Daydream


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 14, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Been awhile guys hope you're all having a good time! The White x Sunshine Daydream
> 
> View attachment 3853138
> View attachment 3853139


Well shit, i need this now thanx


----------



## doniawon (Dec 14, 2016)

I ran space monkey next to gg4. Sm makes gg4 look like a clown. This sample nug is early, but I agree this strain might become famous.


----------



## doniawon (Dec 14, 2016)

Wookie x ssdd seems to b another winner. Wookie dom


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 14, 2016)

goji
Very interesting plant. Grows different than everything else, long skinny sativa branches.
Terp profile is kinda that rubber with a tiny bit of berry.



 I only got one female, unless this second run amazes me it wont stick around.


----------



## limonene (Dec 14, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> goji
> Very interesting plant. Grows different than everything else, long skinny sativa branches.
> Terp profile is kinda that rubber with a tiny bit of berry.
> View attachment 3853261
> ...


Hmm I've not seen a goji that looks like that before and I've seen a fair few.


----------



## durbanblue (Dec 14, 2016)

Just ordered a pack of space monkey, super excited.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 14, 2016)

[QUOon, post: 13208727, member: 90825"]I ran space monkey next to gg4. Sm makes gg4 look like a clown. This sample nug is early, but I agree this strain might become famous. View attachment 3853258[/QUOTE]
There is a stem sticking out of your trichs lol, even more happy I scooped a pack of these up now. Very nice don.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 14, 2016)

Couple questions if anybody has an answer. I've read a lot of bad things about riot seeds, but he seems to hold a decent number of bodhis personal cuts, are they affiliated in some way? I ask because his roadkill afghan has my attention, especially his 95 sensi star x rka, and purple unicorn x rka.

Second question is off topic a little more but are the monkey balls and deep chunk actually they same strain?, or the same genetics worked into decidedly different lines sorta like dj with his blue lines? 

Apologies for asking here but the bodhi crowd seems to be some of the most knowledgeable/inclined to help peeps on here.Thanks in advance and best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2016)

limonene said:


> Hmm I've not seen a goji that looks like that before and I've seen a fair few.


I was thinking the same thing. In addition, have never had one that smelled anywhere near rubber, and that pleases me.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Dec 14, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Couple questions if anybody has an answer. I've read a lot of bad things about riot seeds, but he seems to hold a decent number of bodhis personal cuts, are they affiliated in some way? I ask because his roadkill afghan has my attention, especially his 95 sensi star x rka, and purple unicorn x rka.
> 
> Second question is off topic a little more but are the monkey balls and deep chunk actually they same strain?, or the same genetics worked into decidedly different lines sorta like dj with his blue lines?
> 
> Apologies for asking here but the bodhi crowd seems to be some of the most knowledgeable/inclined to help peeps on here.Thanks in advance and best wishes to everyone.


I think Monkey Balls is an F2 of Deep Chunk.


----------



## hayrolld (Dec 14, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Couple questions if anybody has an answer. I've read a lot of bad things about riot seeds, but he seems to hold a decent number of bodhis personal cuts, are they affiliated in some way? I ask because his roadkill afghan has my attention, especially his 95 sensi star x rka, and purple unicorn x rka.
> 
> Second question is off topic a little more but are the monkey balls and deep chunk actually they same strain?, or the same genetics worked into decidedly different lines sorta like dj with his blue lines?
> 
> Apologies for asking here but the bodhi crowd seems to be some of the most knowledgeable/inclined to help peeps on here.Thanks in advance and best wishes to everyone.


No idea about Riot. 

When I checked in to Purple Monkey Balls before what I found had either GDP X deep chunk or mendo purp X deep chunk. Everything pretty much said there was no certain lineage, but generally agreed on the deep chunk part.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Dec 14, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> This blueberry dom ssdd, is goin crazy. She was actually from my very first round of bodhi wen.i ran bottles, now that ive fully switched to organic she made her way back to the room.
> 
> And i have to say even after almost 2yrs of digging, my first ssdd cut here still may b the best thimg i got. Seriously i underestimated how much it would imprve from going tonraw materials
> 
> Straight bluerry terps. Nothing else.View attachment 3853085


Sounds like heaven


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 15, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Might be ? Valid point. Just noticed an above average sized male stem.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, that sounded weird. Nm..





1kemosabe said:


> @jpdnkstr , Whats the smell like on that male ?


Kinda hard to not sound weird when asking about a male plant? Lol


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 15, 2016)

Thread gettin kinda boring

Heres a above pic of some cobra lips, orange ssdd and ssdd.
 

And this blue ssdd is like a frost queen, she ...just...gets....whiter!


----------



## cd123atd4e (Dec 15, 2016)

Instant Karma - ( bubba kush x sour diesel ibl ) - [Indica Dom - 9 weeks - 3 Pheno - 70% hybrid 15% bubba 15% sour d (more fuely earth than sour] 
this is my old faithful bubba kush momma paired with a rez sour diesel ibl male circa 2005. One of my earlier strains, and one of the first bubba hybrids commercially availible. Like a big bubba kush bush with sweet fuel tones over the signature kushyness of the bubba. great for pain, nice yeild, beautiful nugs, and a solid breeder.... like a warm sleeping bag filled with playmates



---------------------------------------------------

Sir .. i would personally give my left nut for some seeds of the instant karma..


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 15, 2016)

My love tent. Didn't like the ogkb x sl male at all so I replaced it with my favorite gogi x ssdd male to hit all these ladies.






Girls are:
Ogkb x snow lotus
White crème
Gg4
Golden tahoe master
Grandpa's breath
Chocolate crip cookies 
Black cherry crème 
Black strawberry glue(mutant pheno)
Ogkb x dosido

 Hopefully will be a prolific run 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 15, 2016)

The "love tent" , where magic happens ..



On a side note,,, this lavender smell that comes up allot,, does the smell transfer to the taste at all ?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 15, 2016)

I have trouble smelling lavender at all. I grow herbs and that is like a blind spot for me.


----------



## GranolaFunk (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi all,

This is my first post on riu. I have been growing for about a year and a half, and it's been quite a journey so far. I've learned a lot since I first started, and hope to continue learning more about this fascinating plant as the years pass.

I'll give a brief summary of my experience before the experience with bodhi. 

I started in a 2x4x5 tent in a closet, trying to be discreet. I was also cheap and had a mars led, along with fox farm soil, and kc brains northern lights seeds. It was amazing just to be growing, but I knew there was much room left for improvement. 

I now have two 2x4 tents on a y splitter along side a 4x8 gorilla shorty grow tent with it's own fan. I've built 2 - 200w led cree cob bars for the two 2x4 tents and have two 600w hps at 450w covering the 4x4 areas of the 4x8 tent. I veg in two closets with a 200w cob bar for each, that can hold enough plants for perpetual in all 3 tents. I also switched to notill with coot's mix recently, which has been absolutely incredible.

After growing out kc brains, I knew I had to get quality genetics. I prefer Indica (mainly at night for sleep), so I ended up going with rare dankness cornbread og. I also received two regular grape ox, and 3 501st og, all from rare dankness for free. I grew all of them out and currently have two phenos of cornbread in the perpetual cycle. One is a shorter indica leaning, and the other pheno is a lankier og type.

I had read so many great things about bodhi, and after reading a large amount of this thread, I decided bodhi was the next breeder to try. I purchased a pack of granola funk (gsc forum x wookie 15) and a pack of space monkey (gg4 x wookie 15) and got a free pack of snow temple from James Bean Co. I was looking for a good sativa/hybrid, as I had already found my indica keepers. 

I planted 6 granola funk at first as I didn't have too much space for pheno hunting. I got 4 females and 2 males. Out of the 4 females I found 2 phenotypes that I was REALLY impressed with and kept.

This is the first phenotype . 

This is the second (and my favorite) phenotype. 

  

I planted 6 space monkey seeds after, and have two females out of six. One is a few weeks away from harvest, the other flipped 3 weeks ago. I did single cola plants for pheno hunting and it definitely isn't ideal for expressing the plants full potential. They don't look great now, but I will continue running both. I may post a picture of each one later tonight when the lights flip on. 

I'm now looking to do some more pheno hunting. I will be planting 6 seeds at a time. I currently have 6 granola funk, 6 space monkey, and 12 snow temple. I was thinking it would be nice to have a good stock of seeds, so possibly planting 6 seeds of each strain and keeping 6 seeds in storage. So it's either snow temple, or deplete my stock of space monkey or granola funk. I was looking at james bean and a couple of crosses caught my eye. I want to get a hashplant cross and an Appalachia cross. 

The 88g13HP crosses that I was looking at are:
1.) Blueberry Hashplant 
Blue Dream x 88g13HP
2.) Chem Kesey
91 Skunk x 88g13HP
3.) Heavenly HP
Bubba Katsu x 88g13HP
4.) Old School HP
PNW HP X 88g13HP

and the two appalachia crosses:

1.) Sunshine Day Dream
Bubbashine x appalachia
2.) Bingo Pajama
Kudra x Appalachia.

I would love some feedback as to what I should buy/do. I will be posting more pictures and updates here and possibly starting a grow journal. Should I find more granola funk phenos or try out some hashplant or appalachia crosses?? Any suggestions are welcome and appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 15, 2016)

Harvested a couple Secret Chief and would recommend without hesitation. It's the one that my little circle says "what is that?" Not a daytime weed but very relaxing on mind and body. Secret Chief is SFV/OG x 88G13/hashplant.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 15, 2016)

What i would do is grab 2 packs of Ssdd and get a free pack of Bingo Pajama.


Glg , greatlakesgenetics..

Those girls look great btw.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 15, 2016)

GranolaFunk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post on riu. I have been growing for about a year and a half, and it's been quite a journey so far. I've learned a lot since I first started, and hope to continue learning more about this fascinating plant as the years pass.
> 
> ...


1kemosabe said it best. For the Appalachia crosses get the ssdd for the bingo freebies. 
But if you had to go 1 and 1 the Blueberry HP and SSDD would be my suggestion. 
Good luck with your hunting and great job on those Granola Funk!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 15, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Random thought: Wish Bodhi would work with a sour diesel cut...
> 
> About to go take inventory of what's vegging. I know there are: White lotus, lucky charms, blood orange, satsuma f2, ancient OG x Satsuma, Appy thunderfuck, cheech wizard x instant Karma


I'm sitting on a freebie 5 pack of Sour Diesel x Snow Lotus that I picked up somewhere along the line. I'll soak those next and keep ya posted...


----------



## GranolaFunk (Dec 15, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> What i would do is grab 2 packs of Ssdd and get a free pack of Bingo Pajama.
> 
> 
> Glg , greatlakesgenetics..
> ...





WindyCityKush said:


> 1kemosabe said it best. For the Appalachia crosses get the ssdd for the bingo freebies.
> But if you had to go 1 and 1 the Blueberry HP and SSDD would be my suggestion.
> Good luck with your hunting and great job on those Granola Funk!


Thank you! All the credit goes to Bodhi, my non-bodhi strains don't look nearly as good. I was thinking 1 HP cross and 1 App. cross may be better for more variety. SSDD looks amazing and was the one I was leaning towards, but only because I don't know much about Bingo Pajama.

The blueberry HP is enticing. I've grown three feminized blue dream plants from HSO and all had great smells and flavors. 

So far i'm leaning towards the SSDD over Bingo Pajama for the appy cross, but like I said I don't know much about Bingo Pajama.
And for the Hashplant cross, blueberry HP is the frontrunner but chem kesey and old school hashplant sound appealing too. Heavenly hashplant sounds great but it is a katsu bubba kush cross, which is the cross for rare dankness cornbread og ( 2 phenos already in garden)

GLG has a wider selection but my experience with james bean has been wonderful so i'm hesitant to switch.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 15, 2016)

GranolaFunk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post on riu. I have been growing for about a year and a half, and it's been quite a journey so far. I've learned a lot since I first started, and hope to continue learning more about this fascinating plant as the years pass.
> 
> ...


Look granola funk, i like u. But if u dont get that sunshine daydream then ya stupid. 

Blueberry hp, seems to.please all. 
Not got a fenale myself, but that chem.kesey is prolly the shit, males were nice af but males.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 15, 2016)

And glg is the total shit, love dragboatjeffy. And his random. Extra bad dog freebies u find out abt wen u get ur package lol


----------



## ShyGuru (Dec 15, 2016)

GranolaFunk said:


> Thank you! All the credit goes to Bodhi, my non-bodhi strains don't look nearly as good. I was thinking 1 HP cross and 1 App. cross may be better for more variety. SSDD looks amazing and was the one I was leaning towards, but only because I don't know much about Bingo Pajama.
> 
> The blueberry HP is enticing. I've grown three feminized blue dream plants from HSO and all had great smells and flavors.
> 
> ...


It's kinda hard to go wrong with Bodhi. My advice would be pick which crosses sound best to you because you're almost always going to find fire. And I second the GLG recommendation, both have the buy 2 get 1 but GLG has a huge freebie list whereas James bean doesn't give you a choice.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 15, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Look granola funk, i like u. But if u dont get that sunshine daydream then ya stupid.
> 
> Blueberry hp, seems to.please all.
> Not got a fenale myself, but that chem.kesey is prolly the shit, males were nice af but males.



I love that g13 daddy. If you see boysenberry hp....thats my vote


----------



## limonene (Dec 15, 2016)

SSDD, Goji, Mountain temple, silver mountain, mothers milk, Nepai og x goji f3 have all impressed me hugely. @GranolaFunk you're at the start of a fun journey pal. Good luck!


----------



## AimAim (Dec 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> My love tent. Didn't like the ogkb x sl male at all so I replaced it with my favorite gogi x ssdd male to hit all these ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cd123atd4e (Dec 15, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> 1kemosabe said it best. For the Appalachia crosses get the ssdd for the bingo freebies.
> But if you had to go 1 and 1 the Blueberry HP and SSDD would be my suggestion.
> Good luck with your hunting and great job on those Granola Funk!



How do i go about it?


----------



## CoralMafia (Dec 15, 2016)

Hey everyone just popping in to let y'all know I got my new place and decided to start before the new year, why wait right?lol. So anyhow I have 4-Phone Home, 5- Black Raspberry, 5- Lions Milk, and 2- Moontang. So let's hope for some ladies and I'll check back in a few weeks.


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 16, 2016)

GranolaFunk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post on riu. I have been growing for about a year and a half, and it's been quite a journey so far. I've learned a lot since I first started, and hope to continue learning more about this fascinating plant as the years pass.
> 
> ...





WindyCityKush said:


> 1kemosabe said it best. For the Appalachia crosses get the ssdd for the bingo freebies.
> But if you had to go 1 and 1 the Blueberry HP and SSDD would be my suggestion.
> Good luck with your hunting and great job on those Granola Funk!


What they said! Bbhp and ssdd w bingo freebie. Cant lose!

Bbhp 

Ssdd (ss1- the original wizard hat pheno)

Ssdd (ss9 male)

I think youve influenced me to finally grab some granola funk. Yr pics look amazing, great job. Welcome to the Bodhi family!


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 16, 2016)

Is it adulterous to bodhi if i ran some redeyed genetics? Couldnt resist their #dogtrap (uwpurp×locktite) and #welchswonder (urkle×locktite) and it came w a freebie of fremont troll (og krinkle×locktite). 

There, non bodhi topic converted into a bodhi topic. The redeyed thread is dead, hope thats not a sign of things to come lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 16, 2016)

cd123atd4e said:


> How do i go about it?


Best to try glg, or James Bean, headiesgardens or incanlama


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 16, 2016)

cd123atd4e said:


> How do i go about it?



GLG has a banner on the bottom of the page letting you know the details on how to order. There is also a banner on the top of the page. You will see the banner change from breeder to breeder. When you see Bodhi come up click it and you will see the Bodhi list of freebies. Its a long list so many choices. If you need more help pm me. 

Oh yeah, and you will get some Bad dawg freebies aswell !


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 16, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Is it adulterous to bodhi if i ran some redeyed genetics? Couldnt resist their #dogtrap (uwpurp×locktite) and #welchswonder (urkle×locktite) and it came w a freebie of fremont troll (og krinkle×locktite).
> 
> There, non bodhi topic converted into a bodhi topic. The redeyed thread is dead, hope thats not a sign of things to come lol


how dare you, lol!!
thank god I am still re-running bodhi 's gear and a bunch of cross breeds because I do not plan to buy any seeds for a long time yet I ll be posting here. I think as long as you have ordered from bodhi once, you can say whatever the fuck you want here lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Is it adulterous to bodhi if i ran some redeyed genetics?
> There, non bodhi topic converted into a bodhi topic. The redeyed thread is dead, hope thats not a sign of things to come lol


I ran 'Lake of Fire' last year [ gg4 x Cobain Kush ], got 3 shirleys out of five, and didn't like any of them. The other 5 remain in the 'available' tin. I haven't listened to Nirvana in years. In semi Bodhi news, looks like at least one of two orange gojis is a Bruce. Good news in a way, as this tent needs some thinning out.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 16, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Is it adulterous to bodhi if i ran some redeyed genetics? Couldnt resist their #dogtrap (uwpurp×locktite) and #welchswonder (urkle×locktite) and it came w a freebie of fremont troll (og krinkle×locktite).
> There, non bodhi topic converted into a bodhi topic.
> The redeyed thread is dead hope thats not a sign of things to come lol


I'm on my first Bodhi grow. I've got Heavenly Hashplant and Jungle Spice vegging at the moment, so please don't chastise me for adding some non Bodhi content.
That red eyed gear is solid fire! 
I've grown out Dogtrap, Golden Glue and am in week 3 of flower with some Locktite f2's and a beautiful Wicked Glue tester that was gifted to me from OES last summer before they named the strain.
The Dogtrap is an awesome Glue cross that is heavy duty in the indica direction. The Golden Glue was good but meh.

Dogtrap week 9

The short ladies are the Dogtrap and the tall girls the Golden Glue

Dogtrap nug


----------



## GranolaFunk (Dec 16, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> What they said! Bbhp and ssdd w bingo freebie. Cant lose!
> 
> BbhpView attachment 3854770
> 
> ...


Those are stunning. The SSDD Wizard hat pheno looks particularly pleasant. 

Unfortunately Glg doesn't have blueberry hashplant, but guava hashplant (stardawg guava x 88g13hp) and boysenberry hashplant (goji f3 boysenberry x 88g13hp) are both extremely appealing.. along with literally every other strain available.

So it's looking like SSDD + boysenberry/guava hashplant + free bingo pajama. I'm still figuring out the best way to optimize pheno hunting while not sacrificing too much grow space for proven strains  I want to test everything at once 

You should definitely grab a pack of granola funk if you were contemplating it. I've decided to plant the rest of my GF seeds to see what I can find, and will be picking up another pack soon. I may have had a bit of luck, but all 4 females were good enough to keep, with those 2 pictured really standing out. The second phenotype is everything I hoped for and more.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 16, 2016)

GranolaFunk said:


> Those are stunning. The SSDD Wizard hat pheno looks particularly pleasant.
> 
> Unfortunately Glg doesn't have blueberry hashplant, but guava hashplant (stardawg guava x 88g13hp) and boysenberry hashplant (goji f3 boysenberry x 88g13hp) are both extremely appealing.. along with literally every other strain available.
> 
> ...


Boysenberry hp just in case you were waffling


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 16, 2016)

Dude, awesome! Thanks for sharing!


Bakersfield said:


> I'm on my first Bodhi grow. I've got Heavenly Hashplant and Jungle Spice vegging at the moment, so please don't chastise me for adding some non Bodhi content.
> That red eyed gear is solid fire!
> I've grown out Dogtrap, Golden Glue and am in week 3 of flower with some Locktite f2's and a beautiful Wicked Glue tester that was gifted to me from OES last summer before they named the strain.
> The Dogtrap is an awesome Glue cross that is heavy duty in the indica direction. The Golden Glue was good but meh.
> ...


 what kinda smell/flavors did u get from the dog trizzap?? Like gg4?


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 16, 2016)

GranolaFunk said:


> Those are stunning. The SSDD Wizard hat pheno looks particularly pleasant.
> 
> Unfortunately Glg doesn't have blueberry hashplant, but guava hashplant (stardawg guava x 88g13hp) and boysenberry hashplant (goji f3 boysenberry x 88g13hp) are both extremely appealing.. along with literally every other strain available.
> 
> ...


Thats exactly how i feel abt ssdd, but w so many good reviews i imagine we werent the only lucky ones. I think good phenos pop up alot w ssdd and gf.

If u run ssdd keep an eye out for the fruity/syrup smelling phenos. Alot of them have like a bakery type smell. Like muffins or pancakes. havent met one yet that i havent loved. Smell translates to flav really well w ssdd ime


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Maimunji (Dec 17, 2016)

Will try again. Who is dream beaver? Who is sky lotus? Common they are really different help me to identify them.


----------



## Maimunji (Dec 17, 2016)

And 2 more cowbell. One pheno is short doesn't want to stretch insane frost. Fan leaves start to turn purple at 6 week of flowering. 
Other pheno is more more on a hp side I thing yeild is better and she is more vigorous, stretchy and fat. No purple leaves at this point.


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 17, 2016)

CoralMafia said:


> Hey everyone just popping in to let y'all know I got my new place and decided to start before the new year, why wait right?lol. So anyhow I have 4-Phone Home, 5- Black Raspberry, 5- Lions Milk, and 2- Moontang. So let's hope for some ladies and I'll check back in a few weeks.View attachment 3854676


Keep us updated, got a packbof phone home I'm itchin to pop


----------



## doniawon (Dec 17, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I love that g13 daddy. If you see boysenberry hp....thats my vote


Pretty sure the mtxbbhp are going in bloom, think I've launched a couple this week. Will update.
@Nu-Be sharded a pack of clips with my notill friend. 

Will keep u guys posted.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 17, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Pretty sure the mtxbbhp are going in bloom, think I've launched a couple this week. Will update.
> @Nu-Be sharded a pack of clips with my notill friend.
> 
> Will keep u guys posted.


Super exciting


----------



## Bubbashine (Dec 17, 2016)

some more white x ssdd


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 17, 2016)

Maimunji said:


> Will try again. Who is dream beaver? Who is sky lotus? Common they are really different help me to identify them.


Last pic looks like dream beaver imo. Ive only grown 1 pheno, but it looks extremely similar to it.


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 17, 2016)

SpaceBomb (Male) X Dragon Fruits (Female)

in the water they go.


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 17, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> some more white x ssdd
> 
> View attachment 3855866
> View attachment 3855867
> ...


3rd picture is absolutely great, just a beautiful picture. 4 th picture can you see the nanner?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 18, 2016)

Planted 3 sprouted Thunder Wookie. Hoping for fourth. Sharing space with 3 Black Gold from Greenpoint.

Lemon Lotus still in veg, topped and ready for flower, transplanted to flower containers and will give them a week to grow roots first. Short and stocky plants with branching for training maybe. Very strong and vigorous.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Dec 18, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> 3rd picture is absolutely great, just a beautiful picture. 4 th picture can you see the nanner?


I can, this is one of the reasons I love to take pictures, you can "inspect" better!

Good eye Santa!

Edit: to throw my own pic in... here's some More Cowbell getting faded!I've also got Soulmate, Oroblanco, Phone Home, and GLG freebies White Dawg x Long Bottom Leaf hitting the flower room soon.


----------



## COGrown (Dec 18, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> I can, this is one of the reasons I love to take pictures, you can "inspect" better!
> 
> Good eye Santa!
> 
> Edit: to throw my own pic in... here's some More Cowbell getting faded!View attachment 3856389I've also got Soulmate, Oroblanco, Phone Home, and GLG freebies White Dawg x Long Bottom Leaf hitting the flower room soon.


Where? Thought I saw it, but what I saw was a leaf tip.


----------



## ShyGuru (Dec 18, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> SpaceBomb (Male) X Dragon Fruits (Female)
> 
> in the water they go.


Is that a cross of your own? I wasn't aware bodhi was using a SpaceBomb male..


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> I can, this is one of the reasons I love to take pictures, you can "inspect" better!
> 
> Good eye Santa!
> 
> Edit: to throw my own pic in... here's some More Cowbell getting faded!View attachment 3856389


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 18, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Where? Thought I saw it, but what I saw was a leaf tip.
> View attachment 3856397


Same here


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 18, 2016)

Cant remember if i shared this or not￼￼￼￼. Sry if i did... got 6 healthy* Tigers Milks... *Good news and bad news. Bad news is looks like i just got 1 female. Good news is i got 1 female. So ill be able to make f2 in a preservation attempt. 

Gonna flower all the males in the spring, hopefully to find a keeper stud, but at minimun find the best of the bunch for f2s.


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 18, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Is that a cross of your own? I wasn't aware bodhi was using a SpaceBomb male..


pollen chuck


----------



## Bubbashine (Dec 18, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> 3rd picture is absolutely great, just a beautiful picture. 4 th picture can you see the nanner?


thanks!


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 18, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> Same here





COGrown said:


> Where? Thought I saw it, but what I saw was a leaf tip.
> View attachment 3856397


I fear for u guys!! How will you spot it in your garden if u can't see it on this picture! ! It s really obvious, look again because I can see it on my phone!! We need someone to use Paint or photoshop and draw a red circle around it.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 18, 2016)

Looks like a green leaf to me.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Dec 18, 2016)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> View attachment 3856707


That's what I thought was the anther, after further inspection(still on my phone, I haven't had a chance to sit in front of the big screen yet) it could very possibly be a green leaf.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 18, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> That's what I thought was the anther, after further inspection(still on my phone, I haven't had a chance to sit in front of the big screen yet) it could very possibly be a green leaf.


This

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 18, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Looks like a green leaf to me.


it's a banana for sure.


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 19, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> it's a banana for sure.


I saw that but it looked like a leaf on my phone. I'm only on my first grow now but I feel fairly confident I would recognize a manner if I saw one in real life. Hopefully....lol


----------



## COGrown (Dec 19, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> This
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk





GreenSanta said:


> it's a banana for sure.





jpdnkstr said:


> That's what I thought was the anther, after further inspection(still on my phone, I haven't had a chance to sit in front of the big screen yet) it could very possibly be a green leaf.





40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Looks like a green leaf to me.


Hard to tell in the first photo, but that is definitely the underside of a leaf tip.


----------



## Bubbashine (Dec 19, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Hard to tell in the first photo, but that is definitely the underside of a leaf tip.



Yes you're right it was a leaf tip... I also found an older image of the same bud



& quick new pic need a new fan.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 19, 2016)

Yeah I was looking on my comp not phone so really easy for me to see its clearly bottom side of a leaf. I could see questioning on a phone.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 19, 2016)

Im.super impressed by this particular ssdd. She is so fuckim.frosty. low stacking on this one. I think shes pullin a cpl bubba nug traits. But all bluberry terp.

Goin into 6 wks shes packin on weight fast. 
Im more than impressed by the leap on quality with this cut in particular when swiching to raw material organic. Others strainsbimproved but some, this one the most, have been more than others

  

And also, some of yall poopin in with awesome usernames....so lemme just say


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 19, 2016)

I was gunna change the typo, but it say poopin instead of poppin, so ill keep it.


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 19, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Hard to tell in the first photo, but that is definitely the underside of a leaf tip.


A sugar leaf without sugar? Lol u guys can think what u want, this was a banana. Don't care what u say even original poster admitted it, now it's really easy to pluck em and take more pics. That original picture it's for sure a banana lol no doubt.


----------



## COGrown (Dec 19, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> A sugar leaf without sugar? Lol u guys can think what u want, this was a banana. Don't care what u say even original poster admitted it, now it's really easy to pluck em and take more pics. That original picture it's for sure a banana lol no doubt.





Bubbashine said:


> Yes you're right it was a leaf tip...


Green Santa.... Dude... A) learn to fucking read.
B) You are wrong, it is not open to interpretation, drop it and move the fuck on. Quit being a little bitch.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2016)

COGrown said:


> Green Santa.... Dude... A) learn to fucking read.
> B) You are wrong, it is not open to interpretation, drop it and move the fuck on. Quit being a little bitch.


Looked like a leaf tip to me, but big freekin' deal. What's _your_ perpetual attitude problem COG ?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 19, 2016)

It's not a banana. It's a leaf tip pretty hard to confuse the two.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 19, 2016)

Anyway.

Dank Zappa


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2016)

In my opinion, Dank Zappa and Dank Sinatra are the 2nd and 3rd best names for pot strains.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 19, 2016)

2 Totally different characters yet legends in there own right.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2016)

Seems to me these Franks deserve similar honors.


----------



## Chef420 (Dec 19, 2016)

I've got 2 Dank Sinatras breaking the surface as we speak. 
Along with 2 purple Wookie. 
And 3 sour bubble.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 20, 2016)

Excellent choices, keep us in the loop on the purple wookie if you don't mind, I am really interested in those. I bet the p.wookies are gonna have some insane terps.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 20, 2016)

I read in the dmt hybrids thread that the sour bubble has gone down hill with each bx from the guy who found the dmt pheno, I was hoping to pick up some of the bx3 but now I'm hesitant, at the same time the he said that bog doesn't know what he is doing and that he improved bogs work so a little harder to take it seriously . Anybody with experience with the bx3 and earlier generations care to chime in?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 20, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> I read in the dmt hybrids thread that the sour bubble has gone down hill with each bx from the guy who found the dmt pheno, I was hoping to pick up some of the bx3 but now I'm hesitant, at the same time the he said that bog doesn't know what he is doing and that he improved bogs work so a little harder to take it seriously . Anybody with experience with the bx3 and earlier generations care to chime in?


Tony green has a thread. Full transparency as far as i can tell.
He explains everything from start to bx3. Good luck. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/gorilla-bubble-from-tonygreens-tortured-beans.899212/


----------



## Akoni (Dec 20, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Tony green has a thread. Full transparency as far as i can tell.
> He explains everything from start to bx3. Good luck.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/gorilla-bubble-from-tonygreens-tortured-beans.899212/


I would love to get my hands on some of that gorilla-bubble next year.

If I can't, I'll pop the Prayer Towers I have. I would love to contribute to this thread, best bodhi thread on the net.

Thanks to everyone that's contributed. Great work y'all.

Jah bless.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 20, 2016)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Excellent choices, keep us in the loop on the purple wookie if you don't mind, I am really interested in those. I bet the p.wookies are gonna have some insane terps.


The only person that I have seen with Purple Wookie is @greasemonkeymann and I am kind of curious to how they are going... Last that I heard, he was excited about them... I considered getting another pack for myself if they turn out well. 

Anyways, I got my soil test back and my compost mix was 4x too strong! The PH was good and everything was close to the right ratios, just too strong. So, I should be back on track soon and the first to get the new soil are going to be SunShine#4, Lazy Lightining, Cocoon, and SSDD x Wookie41. I have high expectations from SS#4 and Cocoon, they are putting out some strong smells in vege and a good female to male ratio! Another 2 weeks til I flip them probably...


----------



## Nu-Be (Dec 20, 2016)

Aloha and happy holidays to all bodhi brothers and sisters. Here's some Kona Gold on day five of vacation.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 20, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> The only person that I have seen with Purple Wookie is @greasemonkeymann and I am kind of curious to how they are going... Last that I heard, he was excited about them... I considered getting another pack for myself if they turn out well.
> 
> Anyways, I got my soil test back and my compost mix was 4x too strong! The PH was good and everything was close to the right ratios, just too strong. So, I should be back on track soon and the first to get the new soil are going to be SunShine#4, Lazy Lightining, Cocoon, and SSDD x Wookie41. I have high expectations from SS#4 and Cocoon, they are putting out some strong smells in vege and a good female to male ratio! Another 2 weeks til I flip them probably...


the purple wookies I just got done transplanting after clone, had roots popping out the bottom of the party cup like 3 days after trans
so since they cloned I tossed the adults into my flower room
good structure, good growth, and VERY skunky if disturbed..
I can water all my plants and I can tell if I brush up against the PWs, lil stinky gals
plus the freebie of the trainwreck x snow lotus is cloned and verified female too, which is cool, cuz I only popped one of those.
now if only my super fuck-tarded Candyland is a female.. most fucked up strain EVER

I swear..
that fuckin plant..


----------



## twistedinfinity (Dec 20, 2016)

That Kona gold looks spectacular! =)


----------



## ray098 (Dec 20, 2016)

Sunshine #4


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2016)

ray098 said:


> Sunshine #4


Looks like a keeper !


----------



## ray098 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hope so this is my 1st bodhi experience


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 20, 2016)

More Cowbell makes the smallest looking ounces, so tight and dense! That shit is fire I can't believe I ve let her go, I made the same mistake with dragon fruit. I realized how killer it was after I got rid of the clones. I have a lot of crosses coming with those 2 cultivars...

I am posting this because I remember a while back saying how I was not impressed with the more cowbell (because of all the hype around girl scout cookies) but after growing it for a second time, I can't get enough of it now. I can not wait to grow the new crosses with MC, and DF! I ll post a picture right around Christmas or shortly there after of my Dragon Fruit ready for chop. Looks to be 4-7 zips.


----------



## Chef420 (Dec 20, 2016)

What do you like so much about the dragon fruit? I chose a pack with my bodhi picks. I suppose I did well.


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 20, 2016)

My two favorite cultivatars so far going into flower of the Black Raspberry Goji x Wookie 15...


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 20, 2016)

THE TASTE AND SMELL!!!

yields so far were fairly small, I ve only grown 2 females, I think both were similar, I dont think I did a super great job at growing them, the yields were small, nice resin coverage though but not crazy, no big buds (which I kinda like actually...) But it was really one of the few jars I kept going back to until it was empty. The female I will be harvesting in a few days should have a few seeds in her ( according to the trend in the budding room... ) and I also made a bunch of seeds with a random male of Dragon Fruit and I hit the female with some random males from various strains I think, I forgot now, I know I have one that just showed sex that was a random male SpaceBomb X Dragon Fruit. The Dragon Fruit was a very nice high, superb taste (I can tell when the taste is truly great when it shines through the nasty tobacco, it means it a fucking winner)

It did have nice bag appeal besides the small nugs, bright orange hair ... like I said I did not do a great job and I was disappointed with them until I got to know them. I really kick myself for getting rid of the clones but at the same time they might have been great breeding partners but not necessarily keepers. you guys be the judge when I post the pics.


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 21, 2016)

The plant held by the arbutus branches is the Dragon Fruit.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 21, 2016)

Just placed my first DBJ order....lets see what happens....

Another pack of the mountain temple and a few I've been watching for....

Solos stash
Love dawg
Sorcerors apprentice

Will keep yall posted


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 21, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Just placed my first DBJ order....lets see what happens....
> 
> Another pack of the mountain temple and a few I've been watching for....
> 
> ...


Dbj is cool man. Never had a bad order. Only drawback.is he works a regular 9 to 5 so he only gets emails back in the evening and orders go out on wed and fri i believe


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 21, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Just placed my first DBJ order....lets see what happens....
> 
> Another pack of the mountain temple and a few I've been watching for....
> 
> ...


mmmm mountain temple....
Surprisingly good, and the one I have is surprisingly sativa-ish (considering the lineage)
One of my favorite strains, the high is really nice, and I don't tend to destroy the fridge

Has ANYONE else run the pink lotus?
this strain is amazing...
i'll have to take pics tonight, it's the deepest purple I've seen
one was totally a lime green with pinkish stripes down the calyx
and the other is VERY purple, almost black
didn't take pics of the pink one, but I kept the pheno, so I'll have pics eventually

If the pink lotus is still available, I HIGHLY recommend it for anyone that wants some purple in their garden

Speaking of, is the reason it's listed as "outdoor only" because of hermaphroditic tendencies?
cuz it didn't stretch much at all.. so I don't think it's because of that


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 21, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> mmmm mountain temple....
> Surprisingly good, and the one I have is surprisingly sativa-ish (considering the lineage)
> One of my favorite strains, the high is really nice, and I don't tend to destroy the fridge
> 
> ...


The temple mom.is mountain temple is pretty saty.

The pink.lotus i think had hermie tendency. Not sure. Did u run indoors


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 21, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> The temple mom.is mountain temple is pretty saty.
> 
> The pink.lotus i think had hermie tendency. Not sure. Did u run indoors


sorta, i'm indoors for two of them right now, and I had one outdoor that got mold SUPER bad after it rained and then got to 75 the next day, and then did that back and forth for two weeks..
so it was at least 20 days immature, that was the pinkish one, still remarkably potent considering it was soooo early
but the dark colored one is inside, and about 20 days to finish, maybe less, sorta hard to tell because the plant is so dark
haven't seen any bananas though
the tranquil elephantiser v2 and the pineapple hashplant had bananas, albeit immature and only at the end..
but nothing actually has been found on any Bodhi stuff that would be considered a mature male flower
the dank zappas were 100% female
but these pink lotus ladies are some beauties


----------



## ShyGuru (Dec 21, 2016)

Pink lotus was labeled as outdoor freebie.
Purple Lotus was outdoor only due to possible herms. I haven't seen any grow reports of pink lotus so I can't say why it was labeled that way. What smells are you getting on the pink lotus?


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 21, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Just placed my first DBJ order....lets see what happens....
> 
> Another pack of the mountain temple and a few I've been watching for....
> 
> ...


Nice grab, I had a great experience my first order with glg. Got my beans quick and got some nice freebies too. Answered my e mails pretty quick and you get a nice little swag bag too


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 21, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> mmmm mountain temple....
> Surprisingly good, and the one I have is surprisingly sativa-ish (considering the lineage)
> One of my favorite strains, the high is really nice, and I don't tend to destroy the fridge
> 
> ...


I already ran through a full pack of them. Made f2s and just had to grab another pack before they were all gone.

Only saliva hybrid in my whole garden right now, champion daytime smoke 

Edit: sativa not saliva


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 21, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Pink lotus was labeled as outdoor freebie.
> Purple Lotus was outdoor only due to possible herms. I haven't seen any grow reports of pink lotus so I can't say why it was labeled that way. What smells are you getting on the pink lotus?


well the purple one is sorta grapey, fruity
the pinkish one was more like the 88g13 crosses (I know they aren't related) but sorta creamy like?
hard to describe smells via words though
i'll take pics tonight for you guys, it's a surprising strain, I only popped five and I got four females out of them, with one pink, one dark purple, and the other two sorta in between them


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 21, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I already ran through a full pack of them. Made f2s and just had to grab another pack before they were all gone.
> 
> Only saliva hybrid in my whole garden right now, champion daytime smoke
> 
> Edit: sativa not saliva


you got any dark ones in your packs?
like we're talkin damn near black
sorta wanna rename this pheno the black lotus


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 21, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> you got any dark ones in your packs?
> like we're talkin damn near black
> sorta wanna rename this pheno the black lotus


Are we talking mt or pink lotus?

And they turned out mostly golden ish if that makes sense. 

4 different phenos below. The first may be a misplaced seed and not MT.....not sure


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 21, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Are we talking mt or pink lotus?
> 
> And they turned out mostly golden ish if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


nah the pink lotus, I actually got my mountain temple as a clone, from a friend of mine
the only Bodhi strain I didn't get from seeds
the mountain temple was a super limey colored green , with surprisingly large trichomes
sort of a citrusy taste
that one was pulled early too, due to the weird storms we had, I had to pull all of my plants before they were done
the mountain temple I have resembles the one next to the purple one you have pictured, only mine were longer more sativa-like shaped buds rather than thicker ones, but keep in mind I had to grow guerrilla style this yr, in the shaded redwoods


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 21, 2016)

The far left nug looks allot like a MT l had, and on that one the tric's were HUGE. Super dense larg nugs also.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 21, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> The far left nug looks allot like a MT l had, and on that one the tric's were HUGE. Super dense larg nugs also.


I'm thinking a 707 truthband freebie somehow slipped into the mix mislabeled. 

Hits all the flavors colors and descriptions...but who knows. Crossed it with another MT male hoping to make another batch of f2s but....who knows


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2016)

It's a girl ! As coined by @kmog - " Orgi ".

 

In a crowded tent, even after culling the BOG clone. Top L and R - Goji, Purple Animal Kush, C- orange goji, Bottom L and R - Dog. @ 2 weeks.
 

Other goji clones @ 4 weeks.


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 21, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> you got any dark ones in your packs?
> like we're talkin damn near black
> sorta wanna rename this pheno the black lotus


There is a black lotus already, 86 black uw x snow lotus


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 22, 2016)

so the damn camera was acting weird, so it's sort of a blurry picture
sorta doesn't do the darkness of the purple justice, but when it's done i'll have much better pics
and they are fading pretty fast, but I always do my "pheno-hunt" in small containers so I can have room for them all, and not dedicate large areas for unknown strains/phenos.
I have clones of all of the phenos, and next time i'll run that lady in a nice 6 or 8 gallon
I will get better pics when it's done, looks like another 2 weeks or so
me like em ripe
but this is in a one gallon square container, so it's runnin a lil dry on nutrients


----------



## Swamp Thing (Dec 22, 2016)

Danky Bank STOCK:


Every dynasty order comes with a freebie ofHoney Badger Haze (C99/WW x Ms. Universe) !

The bigger the order, the more HoneyBadgerHaze included!


Dynasty Gear:


$60 per pack of 10-12 regular seeds:

Bluniverse

Blue Coffin

Caramel Candy Kush

Crater Lake v5

Lovin’ Cup


$80 per pack of 10-12 regular seeds:

Birds of Paradise

Blue Magoo Bx2 ac 

Megafauna (Kali Snapple x SSH F3

Moose and Lobsta

Ms.Universe F2

Oregon Huckleberry 2015 IBL

Pineapple Fields

Platinum Huckleberry Cookies

Salmon River OG


Bodhi Seeds:


$65 per pack.

Every 2 packs you buy, you get 1 of 5 dank ass freebies... well, for free!

Buy 8 packs, get all 5 Freebies


Freebies:

SwampThing

Bruce banner #3 x Apollo 11 f4 genius

LA HP

LA Hindu Kush x 88g13/hashplant

Orablanca

the white x wookie#15

Silver Lotus

Super Silver Haze x Snow Lotus

Magenta HP

RoadKillUnicorn (purple F2) x 1988 G13/HashPlant


BODHI STRAINS:

Goji og (og nepali x snow lotus)

Dream Beaver (dirty hippy x appalachia)

Mothers Milk (hollywood pure kush x appalachia)

Sunshine Daydream (bubbashine x x appalachia)

the fuzz (chem 91 jb x appalachia)

elphinstone (bs sweet skunk x appalachia)

prayer tower sativa (lemon thai sat x appalachia)

buddha's hand (lemon thai indy/sat x snow lotus)

super snow lotus (mass super skunk x snow lotus)

superstitious (stevie wonder x snow lotus)

lions milk ( pure kush sugenite x appalachia)

strange brew (bc sweet skunk x snow lotus)

jabbas stash (bubba kush x snow lotus)

clusterfunk (chem 91 jb x 88g13/hp)

super silver temple (super silver haze x temple)

bingo pajama (kudra x appalachia)

black lotus (86 uw black hashplant x snow lotus)

silver lotus (super silver haze x snow lotus)

dank sinatra (la affy x 88g13/hp)

more cowbell (gsc x 88g13/hp)

chocolate trip f2 open pollination

juicy fruit thai x snow lotus

jungle spice (congo (pine) x 88g13hp)

cobra lips (chem 3 x appalachia)

appalachian super skunk (mss x appalachia)

drunken parrot (nl5 noof x sl)

angelica (hells angels og x 88g13hp)

super silver hashplant (ssh x 88g13/hp)

space monkey (gg4 x wookie 15)

granola funk (gsc forum x wookie 15) formerly named disco biscuit

chem kesey (skunk va x 88g13hp)

soraya (afkansastan x snow lotus)

neroli 91 (chem91 skunk va x wookie15)

purple wookie (purple unicorn f2 x wookie 15)

old school hash plant (pnw hashplant x 88g13hp)

sunshine 4 (chem 4 x sunshine daydream)

black raspberry (goji raspberry f2 x wookie 15)

lazy lightning (headband loompa x 88g13/hp)

lavender jack (vintage jack herrer x wookie x 15)

cocoon (headband loompa x wookie 15)

mountain temple (temple x appalachia)

satsuma (Cali-O AE77 x Snow Lotus)

space cake (GirlScoutCookies x Snow Lotus)

dream lotus (Santa Cruz Blue Dream x Snow Lotus)



*please add $15 for Taxes and S&H*


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 22, 2016)

orGi 1 and 2 are males.






















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2016)

Please do not like the above post, and unlike it if you did.





@kmog -






It's gonna suck when I'm the only one reporting that the orgi is flavortastic and bomb. Fortunately, a couple of new testers have stepped forward recently.


----------



## Nu-Be (Dec 22, 2016)

The Pipeline to Puna mission last night was a big success. We started in Waipio Valley



And made our way all the way down the coast to the kava bar at the Solstice market in Puna, fully saturated with all the other heads in the Kingdom of Hawai'i. They dosed us liberally with tincture of fresh kava & ganja.



Some had a little fresh coca leaf to make the trifecta - perfect for a rainy night on island time.

Eventually we made our way to the volcano at midnight to give offerings to Pele. We plied her with the gift of 2016 hashy incense outdoor from our generous uncle.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Please do not like the above post, and unlike it if you did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one more that hasn't shown yet, which is promising as well as one bean left to pop. Have the space to get it going with all these weeners around getting the chop. On a side note. 

Christmas kitty






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 22, 2016)

orGi #3 better be a girl






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> orGi #3 better be a girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Look at the orange in the bottom leaves !


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Wow! Look at the orange in the bottom leaves !


That's my lazy watering with nuted water. :/ 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's my lazy watering with nuted water. :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


People still using nutes in their water? Just kidding lol, but growing can be so much simpler and better, no one ever fertilized an old growth forest...


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 22, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> People still using nutes in their water? Just kidding lol, but growing can be so much simpler and better, no one ever fertilized an old growth forest...


I'm not usually a soil guy but pheno hunting it kind of made sense. Rockwools a bit too expensive to blow through 250 blocks and dwc they'd take up too much space. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 23, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> People still using nutes in their water? Just kidding lol, but growing can be so much simpler and better, no one ever fertilized an old growth forest...


Well the old growth forest is full of old growth which breaks down into fertilizer. Alot of places have very dynamic soils, with different minerals to adjust for ph and plenty of insect and bacteria to work as "fertilizer activators"
And i think ppl shoyld know this...u can grow perfectly good strong elite quality cannabis without organics. The planys wants wat it wants and if u deliver so will it. Problem is with synthetics u usually have to be nore precise and theres little wiggle room for mistakes. Organics make alot easier because it allows the plant to control food distribution and not u.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Well the old growth forest is full of old growth which breaks down into fertilizer. Alot of places have very dynamic soils, with different minerals to adjust for ph and plenty of insect and bacteria to work as "fertilizer activators"
> And i think ppl shoyld know this...u can grow perfectly good strong elite quality cannabis without organics. The planys wants wat it wants and if u deliver so will it. Problem is with synthetics u usually have to be nore precise and theres little wiggle room for mistakes. Organics make alot easier because it allows the plant to control food distribution and not u.



This was in nobway directedbtoward greensanta. Just madr me think of all the ppl switching to organic vuz they may or maybot belive its plain old better. And thats not all the facts.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2016)

i grow almost all organic. Building a soil, recycling mix and the forgiveness of organic soil are just some reasons I go that way. I like reusing my mix outdoors in many big pot for flowers and plants. Also, being in an area where power goes down from time to time is a factor. Judging from my experience in toilet repair lately, I have no illusions of a perfectly leakproof system and I prefer to let the soil and all it's life feed my girls.

I have smoked/vapes cannabis grown both ways and even volunteers that somehow grew, enjoyed it all.


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Well the old growth forest is full of old growth which breaks down into fertilizer. Alot of places have very dynamic soils, with different minerals to adjust for ph and plenty of insect and bacteria to work as "fertilizer activators"
> And i think ppl shoyld know this...u can grow perfectly good strong elite quality cannabis without organics. The planys wants wat it wants and if u deliver so will it. Problem is with synthetics u usually have to be nore precise and theres little wiggle room for mistakes. Organics make alot easier because it allows the plant to control food distribution and not u.


We can agree to disagree on this topic JDGreen! Without getting into it too much, what I meant was mostly that the old growth forest gets nothing but rain water, the biology is in place and is in some ways what I do.

I agree some people grow fire weed with synthetics but they almost had to become scientist in the process, like you said it requires perfect accuracy.

I am super biased towards organics, and if you look at it large scale, large grows using synthetics are detrimental to the environment.

Finally, friends always say my weed is the best and ask why is it so much better than anything else they ever had , 2 words ; genetics, organics.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 23, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> We can agree to disagree on this topic JDGreen! Without getting into it too much, what I meant was mostly that the old growth forest gets nothing but rain water, the biology is in place and is in some ways what I do.
> 
> I agree some people grow fire weed with synthetics but they almost had to become scientist in the process, like you said it requires perfect accuracy.
> 
> ...


Im not disagreeing with any of that. Im organic. Living soil nothing but dry raw materials topdress, all the stuff generally. Still workin on this fungus building. But im givin respect out there to the scientist, not all do large scale and some, few, but some do it right and properly dispose of there materials and depending on where u liv, mayb a renting apartment, it may b better for you. And some ppl r scientists before they became growers. So innovate my friend, if u can find a better way...try.

I agree organic is easier, at least for me and im seeing most, and therefore allows a better product to me more likely, i leave the door open for the synthetic ppl. More power to them, just like u said...be clean and take care of ur surroundings

Im with u man. I wouldnt b growin this way if i didnt think it gave me the best chance at the best representation. I just wanted to throw out there better is a weird word and some synthetic smoke impressed me before.

Caution. Synthetics, not for beginners lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 23, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> We can agree to disagree on this topic JDGreen! Without getting into it too much, what I meant was mostly that the old growth forest gets nothing but rain water, the biology is in place and is in some ways what I do.
> 
> I agree some people grow fire weed with synthetics but they almost had to become scientist in the process, like you said it requires perfect accuracy.
> 
> ...


I've been growing organically for a few years now. I don't notice much if any difference in the finished product when compared to synthetically grown plants. The plant takes up the nutrients in the EXACT same chemical structure wether the nutrients are organically or synthetically derived. I think a lot of new growers over feed their plants, which can cause problems, but as long as you aren't too heavy handed synthetically grown bud is every bit as good as organic IMO.

The biggest difference I notice is my plants are much less susceptible to bugs and disease now. When I was using synthetics I was constantly battling bugs of some sort. I haven't dealt with pests (save for fungus gnats) in years. I attribute that to the organic soil.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 23, 2016)

How bout this nah
Lions milk bean gettin a bath
To go with the wolves(wolf pack)
And @apbx720 got those tiger milk
Jungles in here soon
And a ssdd underskirt


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 23, 2016)

Swamp Thing said:


> Danky Bank STOCK:
> 
> 
> Every dynasty order comes with a freebie ofHoney Badger Haze (C99/WW x Ms. Universe) !
> ...


That's a lot of strains! Is there a list somewhere of which of these are F1s, F2s .... ? Have any of these lines been worked on? I am asking because so far the few bodhis I grew were uniform from one sister to the next but it seems like a LOT of strains to work with?

also I am curious about the 88g13hp used in the More Cowbell and many others. What makes this plant special enough to be paired with something like GSC? What was Bodhi trying to accomplish crossing that plant with so many other variety? did he get his 88g13hp from hazeman seeds under seed form (F3s?) or did he get a clone only?

I think I am gonna run a few more cowbell crosses and and I am also growing more cowbell from seeds again I think I am gonna spend some time with this seed line and I want to know all there is to know about it.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 23, 2016)

Anyone know anything about the James Bean Co freebie

SNOW LOTUS BX V2 (SNOW LOTUS x GOGI B CUT)
*
https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/*


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 23, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> This was in nobway directedbtoward greensanta. Just madr me think of all the ppl switching to organic vuz they may or maybot belive its plain old better. And thats not all the facts.


I'm pretty good with my synthetic hydro, never get co.plaints about potency.


















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Finally, friends always say my weed is the best and ask why is it so much better than anything else they ever had


----------



## elkamino (Dec 23, 2016)

Soaked 4 SSDD beans almost 8 weeks ago, hoping for a stinky male or 2 to cross with some clones I'm holding for a cultivator opening a new grow here in Anchorage next spring. All four popped, but one shriveled/died immediately so down to 3. All three showed sex this past week... wouldn't ya know it they're all girls, the one time I'm wishing for boys lol. Not gonna lose any sleep but wtf! 

I started them in weak, mislabeled recycled soil and they had a slow start but I top dressed with KIS nutes a week ago and they're really perkin up.

Flipped to 12/12 yesterday.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 23, 2016)

Black lime reserve X dank sinatra
Almost ready for the bloom room


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 23, 2016)

The la Hindu x afghani are absolute beasts.


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Well the old growth forest is full of old growth which breaks down into fertilizer. Alot of places have very dynamic soils, with different minerals to adjust for ph and plenty of insect and bacteria to work as "fertilizer activators"
> And i think ppl shoyld know this...u can grow perfectly good strong elite quality cannabis without organics. The planys wants wat it wants and if u deliver so will it. Problem is with synthetics u usually have to be nore precise and theres little wiggle room for mistakes. Organics make alot easier because it allows the plant to control food distribution and not u.


Ime, hydro/synthetic is much easier than organic. The plant wants what it wants but that doesnt mean it wont have heavy metals in the buds from low quality synthetic "fertilizers". Ive grown super over the top healthy plants w synthetic ferts, but who knows what kinda heavy metals were left in my buds from the advanced nutrients regiment.


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 24, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> We can agree to disagree on this topic JDGreen! Without getting into it too much, what I meant was mostly that the old growth forest gets nothing but rain water, the biology is in place and is in some ways what I do.
> 
> I agree some people grow fire weed with synthetics but they almost had to become scientist in the process, like you said it requires perfect accuracy.
> 
> ...


I switched from dro to organic a long time ago, but i would have to disagree that u gotta be a scientist to grow synthetic. Unless u are completely creating your own synthetic nutes yourself the science has already been done for you. With a good ph/tds meter an an accurate measuring cup a monkey could damn near do it.

But yr right, synthetics is not sustainable and the heavy metals in them is not only bad for the environment but bad for humans who consume them.

I agree organics taste better, but synthetics definitely have their advantages, bigtime. U put perfectly grown hydro next to average grown organic and the dro will blow it away every time in every category, imo. Apples to apples organic is much better. But speaking from peraonal experience, hydro is waaaay easier, until u run into pest probs


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 24, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've been growing organically for a few years now. I don't notice much if any difference in the finished product when compared to synthetically grown plants. The plant takes up the nutrients in the EXACT same chemical structure wether the nutrients are organically or synthetically derived. I think a lot of new growers over feed their plants, which can cause problems, but as long as you aren't too heavy handed synthetically grown bud is every bit as good as organic IMO.
> 
> The biggest difference I notice is my plants are much less susceptible to bugs and disease now. When I was using synthetics I was constantly battling bugs of some sort. I haven't dealt with pests (save for fungus gnats) in years. I attribute that to the organic soil.


Exactly. Its so much easier to battle pests w nature than w chemicals. So much easier to promote good "bugs/germs" that fight the bad than to try n wipe out everything. Imo that is the only thing thats harder abt synthetic compared to organic. 

And when i say synthetic im not talking abt growing in soil and fertigating w synthetic nutes. Im talking abt hydro style growing w synthetic nutes i.e. dwc, flood table, NFT, etc. Ive pretty much tried em all. RDWC w mucho air rocks promotes EXTREME vigor and yield


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Dec 24, 2016)

so, as of today, i have 3 pura vida's about 4 weeks into flower, they are by far the frostiest things I have ever grown, trichs all the way down the damn water leaves. I went ahead and ordered some thunder wookie and space monkey from GLG last week. just received an updated notice my seeds are arriving today. A merry Christmas for me and i don't even celebrate it,lol


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 24, 2016)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> so, as of today, i have 3 pura vida's about 4 weeks into flower, they are by far the frostiest things I have ever grown, trichs all the way down the damn water leaves. I went ahead and ordered some thunder wookie and space monkey from GLG last week. just received an updated notice my seeds are arriving today. A merry Christmas for me and i don't even celebrate it,lol


Pura vida...lucky

Oh and wen u post ur supposed to say..."Hi, everybody" so we can say...Hi Dr. Nick


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Dec 24, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Pura vida...lucky
> 
> Oh and wen u post ur supposed to say..."Hi, everybody" so we can say...Hi Dr. Nick


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 24, 2016)

Am I the only one who likes the taste of hydro over organic, like a lot better. Also, does anyone know the actual content of metals that ends up in buds growing synthetically and how it is bad for you? Or are these just all bro-science/hearsay, because I keep seeing organic ic guys spouting that organic tastes better and that synthetics leave heavy metals in buds that are bad for you, but from my experience, hydro yields heaps better, looks heaps better, tastes 100x cleaner/less "dirt-y", and seems to tend to smoke cleaner also(as far as my lungs can tell). 

Not trying to start shit here, just curious because while I do keep seeing claims of how synthetics are bad for you, I have seen no one back up with data I am starting to notice. It's like all the cob party hoppers that have no idea why the tech is or isn't better than his, they just hopped on the bandwagon with all the hype of more than a gpw and are now wondering why their shitty environment isn't pumping out 1.5-2gpw, which is totally doable with hid as well. As much as I like and use led, I have yet to see more than a .02gpw bump from using 600 watt HPS in a dialed room. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 24, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> But yr right, synthetics is not sustainable and the heavy metals in them is not only bad for the environment but bad for humans who consume them.


Could you elaborate? Has anything ever been documented.....like people suffering from smoking non-organic? Thanks.


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 24, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Could you elaborate? Has anything ever been documented.....like people suffering from smoking non-organic? Thanks.


https://dailydabs420.com/2015/08/04/how-clean-is-your-cannabis-extract/

''One example is the widespread use of the fungicide “Eagle 20 EW” which has been detected in commercial grows in Colorado. Though its commonly used on hops and grape crops, the compound has been banned for use on tobacco because the residue left behind becomes toxic when burned.''

......

'' It’s been well established that plants like hemp readily absorb these heavy metals.... ''

or I could be a jerk and post some weird picture of some random guy laughing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 24, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> https://dailydabs420.com/2015/08/04/how-clean-is-your-cannabis-extract/
> 
> ''One example is the widespread use of the fungicide “Eagle 20 EW” which has been detected in commercial grows in Colorado. Though its commonly used on hops and grape crops, the compound has been banned for use on tobacco because the residue left behind becomes toxic when burned.''
> 
> .


Wow ! I've never heard of it, and certainly never used it in my DWC. Have you @kmog? It never pops up on Amazon as a suggested companion item when I order nutes. How come? Is it because no one else is using it either?

I think it's safe to say I'm free from that threat, Santa - what else you got, 'cause I'm pretty sure the leading sellers of hydro nutes don't incorporate Eagle 20 Ewwww in the mix....am I right?



GreenSanta said:


> or I could be a jerk and post some weird picture of some random guy laughing.


Santa, if you make laugh worthy posts, it's gonna happen. You did. It did.............and that's no random guy that led the laugh-a-thon. You should heed his words, and take them to heart. Merry Christmas, Santa ! One minute of wisdom para ti, amigo.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 24, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Wow ! I've never heard of it, and certainly never used it in my DWC. Have you @kmog? It never pops up on Amazon as a suggested companion item when I order nutes. How come?
> 
> I think it's safe to say I'm free from that threat, Santa - what else you got, 'cause I'm pretty sure the leading sellers of hydro nutes don't incorporate Eagle 20 Ewwww....am I right?
> 
> ...


I don't know wtf that is... 

I think I'm using advanced, general hydro, and maybe raw nutrients. This is what my stack looks like ATM. Just got new ones to try out as I ran out of my GH flora.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 24, 2016)

Here's some ingredients.




I see no eagles involved. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 24, 2016)

Ogkb x sl




gogi x ssdd male






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Am I the only one who likes the taste of hydro over organic, like a lot better. Also, does anyone know the actual content of metals that ends up in buds growing synthetically and how it is bad for you? Or are these just all bro-science/hearsay, because I keep seeing organic ic guys spouting that organic tastes better and that synthetics leave heavy metals in buds that are bad for you, but from my experience, hydro yields heaps better, looks heaps better, tastes 100x cleaner/less "dirt-y", and seems to tend to smoke cleaner also(as far as my lungs can tell).


Idk if yr the only one, but yr the only one that ive personally heard say the hydro tastes better than organic. I would agree that hydro yeilds better and i maybe would even say that hydro and org done right can look equally as good, but ive never tasted anything "dirty" in my organic buds. I wasnt bashing synthetics. There are obvious benefits. There are obvious drawbacks. Its not sustainable. Sry if that ruffles yr feathers, i believe that truebut im no expert so wtf do i know.


Amos Otis said:


> Could you elaborate? Has anything ever been documented.....like people suffering from smoking non-organic? Thanks.


Im sure u can find documentation on heavy metals and the effects on the human body if u wanted. Now, finding documentation stating whether they came from yr synthetic pot nutes is another story. I have no idea and i would bet that neither do you. Ive read a bit about it, but who the hell believes anything they read nowdays. I cant even believe shit i see w my own eyes but i try to keep an open mind instead of defending my practices simply because they are my practices.

Heres some info reguarding a few nutrient brands and the heavy metals they contain. Whether or not they stay in the finished buds, like i said, idk. But if i were using them i would definitely be trying to find out.

http://agr.wa.gov/PestFert/Fertilizers/FertDB/suppinfo.aspx?pname=1029

http://agr.wa.gov/PestFert/Fertilizers/FertDB/suppinfo.aspx?pname=1465

http://agr.wa.gov/PestFert/Fertilizers/FertDB/suppinfo.aspx?pname=1465

@kmog33 Ive read scientific theory stating that heavy metals easily bind and are taken up w the nutrients. Does that make me an expert? No. Have i made my own scientific study and test results? No. Am i telling people not to use synthetic nutes or grow in hydro? No. Did i say one time that you guys are doin it wrong? No. Should u even give a shit what i say? Prolly not. In your experience synthetics taste better. Cool. Thats definitely a rare statement fwiw. But to say in general that synthetics taste better than org, now thats a stretch.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm not mad or directing hate at anyone. And I am trying to figure out rols, but it just seems to me they all work, and no way is better than another. I'm pretty sure no one is dying from the synthetic nutes used for weed or food. Just different strokes. 

And I'm talking about my homegrown with synthetics, not the general nugs . And it's more just clearer/not as heavy on The throat while maintaining all the flavors from the flowers without tainting it with whatever it pulls out of the soil that adds that extra flavor to every bud grown in it. Not a bad thing necessarily, just something I've noticed. 


And dirt-y not dirty. 

Like extra flavor from soil. Sry for the miscommunication. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 24, 2016)

Y'all have probably heard - there are a lot of people, many in powerful positions, and others with loud opinions, that are very _anti-marijuana consumption. _Really.

With them looking for any angles or reasons to further their _keep it illegal for the public good _agenda_, _you'd think they'd be exposing the great drain on hospitals, morgues, and cemeteries caused by all those hydro growers spreading their poison and the health crisis it's causing.

Yet....not a peep ! 

Which is not to say that bad weed smokers aren't getting some attention:


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidaze Bodhi fam.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Ogkb x sl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking frosty! What day is that ogkb X snow lotus on?


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 24, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Looking frosty! What day is that ogkb X snow lotus on?


~24

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Y'all have probably heard - there are a lot of people, many in powerful positions, and others with loud opinions, that are very _anti-marijuana consumption. _Really.
> 
> With them looking for any angles or reasons to further their _keep it illegal for the public good _agenda_, _you'd think they'd be exposing the great drain on hospitals, morgues, and cemeteries caused by all those hydro growers spreading their poison and the health crisis it's causing.
> 
> ...


Thats a good point


----------



## elkamino (Dec 25, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Anyone know anything about the James Bean Co freebie
> *SNOW LOTUS BX V2 (SNOW LOTUS x GOGI B CUT)*


OK I asked this a bit ago and dint get any feedback. No worries, but sleuthing about I noticed two things- first, JBC has changed the wording of the lineage slightly- dunno if its a correction, or just different beans. Now its called:

* BODHI’S SNOW LOTUS BX V1 (SNOW LOTUS x GOGI QM)*

???

I also discovered they've been popped by at least a couple RIUers: 

- @undercovergrow once had germ issues (https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-506#post-11195444)

-and @Amos Otis once had some in jars (https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-792#post-12107998) ...and referred to em as "strawberry." 

Couldn't find smoke/grow reports. Did they germ? Are they a good representation of SL? Anything else to add? Thanks guys.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 25, 2016)

elkamino said:


> OK I asked this a bit ago and dint get any feedback. No worries, but sleuthing about I noticed two things- first, JBC has changed the wording of the lineage slightly- dunno if its a correction, or just different beans. Now its called:
> 
> * BODHI’S SNOW LOTUS BX V1 (SNOW LOTUS x GOGI QM)*
> 
> ...


The beans I popped were Goji QM x SL, I think. I sent half [5] to undercovergrow who reported they did not pop, which was odd, as all 5 of mine popped pretty easily, but I _think _I only got one girl....it's been a while and a lot of joints ago. I do remember it was good, flavorful smoke, but I didn't think it was as good as past goji grows, and definitely not as good as my current goji.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 25, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3860160
> The la Hindu x afghani are absolute beasts.


Must know how they are smelling the second I saw those genes I knew it was gonna be a heavy weight.


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 25, 2016)

Bout ready to soak the following seeds.

(5) Black Triangle (Triangle Kush x 88G13HP)
(5) Neroli 91 (Chem 91 Skunk VA x Wookie)
(5) Lemon Hashplant v2 (Lemon G x 88G13HP)

Anyone have experience with any of these that might have some info to share? Would be appreciated.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 25, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Must know how they are smelling the second I saw those genes I knew it was gonna be a heavy weight.


creamy lemongrass kerosene?

Best way I can describe. Loud as can be!

I'll post pics after trim. Have red eye jedi f2, la hindu x afghani f2 and guava stardawg drying.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 26, 2016)

All three SSDD ladies I just flipped have mushtachio leaf lobes at the stem, a la walruses and/or Yosemite Sam. 
 
Hope its the last male trait I see.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Dec 26, 2016)

Bodhi flower. Goji og ~60 days. She goes close to 70. This pheno is the best yielder I got, and strong like the others.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 26, 2016)

Nice work Gnome. Hope you all had a good Christmas. 

Black Raspberry, got 2/2 flipped the other day
 

2/2 on the Sunshine4, also flipped


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2016)

Another Goji clone coming out. This was flowered as soon as it showed roots, and is done @ 49 days. [ No Eagle 20 EW was used in the nutrient soup during the grow.]


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Dec 26, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Another Goji clone coming out. This was flowered as soon as it showed roots, and is done @ 49 days. [ No Eagle 20 EW was used in the nutrient soup during the grow.]
> 
> View attachment 3861564 View attachment 3861573 View attachment 3861574


Holy balls 49 days wow.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 26, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Holy balls 49 days wow.


In the 10ish goji females I have run I had two that I could cut at 7 weeks, one of them looked done by day 45, my quick ones were small yielders but very frosty and strong, they were two of the fruitier ones I grew, my favorite was 9-10 weeks OG leaner but have yet to find a bad one. Got another pack still nice to have that one in the stash


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 26, 2016)

Moderndayhippy said:


> In the 10ish goji females I have run I had two that I could cut at 7 weeks, one of them looked done by day 45, my quick ones were small yielders but very frosty and strong, they were two of the fruitier ones I grew, my favorite was 9-10 weeks OG leaner but have yet to find a bad one. Got another pack still nice to have that one in the stash


That's great info, thank you @ModerDayHippie ...


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 26, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Another Goji clone coming out. This was flowered as soon as it showed roots, and is done @ 49 days. [ No Eagle 20 EW was used in the nutrient soup during the grow.]
> 
> View attachment 3861564 View attachment 3861573 View attachment 3861574


Is this common for goji to yield so little? I prefer to wait an extra 2 weeks and actually get a yield, still looks tasty.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 26, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Is this common for goji to yield so little? I prefer to wait an extra 2 weeks and actually get a yield, still looks tasty.


Yields are so 2016


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 26, 2016)

bahahah haha I was just messing with amos otis anyway, he has a nice half ounce plant right there.


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 26, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> bahahah haha I was just messing with amos otis anyway, he has a nice half ounce plant right there.


14g dry isn't half bad of a fire plant frowered from rooted clone. 60 of those under a good light would yeild but SOG is so 2006... Lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Is this common for goji to yield so little? I prefer to wait an extra 2 weeks and actually get a yield, still looks tasty.


This is mom, back in April of this year. I've got generations 7 and 8 just weeks away, and it's birthed a potentially nice hybrid, orgi, that's also in bloom.



Rather than toss an extra clone, this one lived on the edge of the tent in shadows, so these buds are a bonus. And I'll tell ya, santa, I need all the Goji I can get during the holidays. Friends and family say I grow the best weed they've ever smoked, and ask how I do it.


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 26, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> This is mom, back in April of this year. I've got generations 7 and 8 just weeks away, and it's birthed a potentially nice hybrid, orgi, that's also in bloom.
> 
> View attachment 3861630
> 
> Rather than toss an extra clone, this one lived on the edge of the tent in shadows, so these buds are a bonus. And I'll tell ya, santa, I need all the Goji I can get during the holidays. Friends and family say I grow the best weed they've ever smoked, and ask how I do it.


It's the EAGLE 20 EW, you know it...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2016)

Moderndayhippy said:


> In the 10ish goji females I have run I had two that I could cut at 7 weeks, one of them looked done by day 45, my quick ones were small yielders but very frosty and strong, they were two of the fruitier ones I grew, my favorite was 9-10 weeks OG leaner but have yet to find a bad one. Got another pack still nice to have that one in the stash


Mom went just past 10 weeks, and normally vegged clones have been coming in at 8.5 - 9 weeks.


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 26, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> 14g dry isn't half bad of a fire plant frowered from rooted clone. 60 of those under a good light would yeild but SOG is so 2006... Lol


good luck fitting 60 of those buckets under 1 light...


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 26, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> good luck fitting 60 of those buckets under 1 light...


Rose pots with coco and growstones...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> good luck fitting 60 of those buckets under 1 light...


True enough. I could have tossed that extra clone, and disregarded those stray HID rays, but.....
[see previous message re: best weed, friends...]


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 26, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Mom went just past 10 weeks, and normally vegged clones have been coming in at 8.5 - 9 weeks.


I should have probably mentioned anytime I talk about flower times I'm talking about from clone I don't really care about trying to judge a seed run


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2016)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I should have probably mentioned anytime I talk about flower times I'm talking about from clone I don't really care about trying to judge a seed run


I think it's standard practice to count from flip.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 26, 2016)

Light change is the only way to begin flower and have a firm starting point for common reference so we are all talking about the same thing.


----------



## Soulman4466 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey all. Just wanted to thank everyone here for making this one of the best threads around. 

I also wanted to let you all know about my rkuf2 x ssdd testers. There will be a proper report to follow in about a month but I couldn't resist letting you know that out of the pack, my 3 ladies seem very nice.
One tall, strechy, vigorous, purple, and spicy rkuf2?. One short, like less than 2' in 6 months veg crazy tight internodes, purple, spicy with bubba. Insanely dense. 
One med hight, no prurp, slight spice blue mushroom mycelium funk.

All have a grapefruit, lavender, purple citrus tang spice and obvious large head resin production at 14 days from flip. 

Can't wait to fill it all in, peace, soul


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 26, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> https://dailydabs420.com/2015/08/04/how-clean-is-your-cannabis-extract/
> 
> ''One example is the widespread use of the fungicide “Eagle 20 EW” which has been detected in commercial grows in Colorado. Though its commonly used on hops and grape crops, the compound has been banned for use on tobacco because the residue left behind becomes toxic when burned.''
> 
> ...


Actually if you do the research you will find that Eagle 20 shows 0 PPM and Forbid 4F shows 0 PPM in a Lab Test after 180 days.

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/180-day-lab-test-of-avid-forbid-floramite-eagle-20.50151/


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 26, 2016)

wow, I get it. to each his own... and thanks for the feedback, really makes me feel good about my herb. ( which generally is all smoked within 60 days of harvest... )


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 26, 2016)

pre·ten·tious
prəˈten(t)SHəs/
adjective
attempting to impress by affecting greater importance, talent, culture, etc., than is actually possessed.

I feel the same abt my smoke, whether ppl use hydro or organic.

To tell the truth, if u brought me two kids of smoke one hydro,.one organic anyone who sayd they can tell the difference everytime is prolly trying out for a pissing contest


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 26, 2016)

I mean honestly i grow organic cuz i want everything that goes into my smoke to be a raw earth material. To me similar if u raised ur dog on vitamin/nutrient water and vitamin pellets as opposed to meats, grains and vegetables. Idk that it would it wouldnt hurt the dog. Hell a dog on steroids who be a beast. Mayb healthier on supplement based diet. Its hard to say anything is too healthy smokin.

Im sure there a fair share of grower on here with great smoke using hydro, synthetic nute soil, organic soil or coco medium and prolly a few breeders and we dont even know.

Bottom line is saying one way of growing weed is better is just kinda pretentious.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 26, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I think it's standard practice to count from flip.


Agreed. And also the day i measure to mark total stretch


----------



## Chef420 (Dec 26, 2016)

Day 23 Flower
Strange brew.( Breeder Steve's sweet skunk x Snow Lotus)I know this isn't the usual bud porn but I love the stacking on this and don't remember seeing anyone post on this. Topped a couple of times and lst'd. She stretched 3x. The other pheno was more like 2.5.


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 26, 2016)

Chef420 said:


> Day 23 Flower
> Strange brew.( Breeder Steve's sweet skunk x Snow Lotus)I know this isn't the usual bud porn but I love the stacking on this and don't remember seeing anyone post on this. Topped a couple of times and lst'd. She stretched 3x. The other pheno was more like 2.5.


She looks great and is going to be cola city for sure...


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 26, 2016)

ogkb x sl 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef420 (Dec 26, 2016)

I manifolded a GTH#1 last run and ended up with 6 spears. It was supposed to be 8 but you know...
Anyway this one has turned out just like that but without the manifold. 6 colas as well that you can't tell from the picture. Stacked from the top to the bottom where I lollipopped. 42" cage so from the bottom rung to the top. The second pheno is stacking nicely too but not like this one. She's been a beast since birth. 
Next up is purple Wookie and dank Sinatra and sour bubble. I'll post when it's time.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 27, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I think it's standard practice to count from flip.


I didn't say I don't count from flip, I said I only count the finishing time on clone runs, whats the point of counting how long a seed run goes it's only from seed one time and then from clone forever, I only run seeds to find keepers.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 27, 2016)

Some growers insist on counting flower days from when they see the first pistils which is highly subjective and up to the observations of the grower. One grower may see pistils days earlier or later than another. That flip date is a firm number and the same for all photo growers.

I also have several strains that will throw pistils in veg. Had them 3 weeks in on a seed.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Dec 27, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Some growers insist on counting flower days from when they see the first pistils which is highly subjective and up to the observations of the grower. One grower may see pistils days earlier or later than another. That flip date is a firm number and the same for all photo growers.
> 
> I also have several strains that will throw pistils in veg. Had them 3 weeks in on a seed.


all my pura vida showed pre flowers in veg, I run a perpetual and have plants at all stages, i don't even count anymore, it goes in and comes out when it's done.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 27, 2016)

I have run perpetual always. That constant starting over and my personality do not work. Every time I finished a harvest I would be depressed and feel a sense of loss. Perpetual keeps me interested and alert. Of coarse, I am a personal farmer only.


----------



## **Clouded** (Dec 27, 2016)

sup bodhi nation....loved my strawberries and cream goji so much that i chucked some f2s. Not sure which male was the daddy tho. Hopefully hes a good one. Not some deadbeat. Lol


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 27, 2016)

Chef420 said:


> Day 23 Flower
> Strange brew.( Breeder Steve's sweet skunk x Snow Lotus)I know this isn't the usual bud porn but I love the stacking on this and don't remember seeing anyone post on this. Topped a couple of times and lst'd. She stretched 3x. The other pheno was more like 2.5.


I am a few days behind you on those I have 6 females I think about two weeks since flip, popped 11 seeds ended with 7 plants (my cat loves weed sprouts) but got 6 females was surprised at how short and wide they were in veg but they have been shooting up now.


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 27, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Every time I finished a harvest I would be depressed and feel a sense of loss.


this is the hardest part of dealing with reality for me...


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 27, 2016)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> all my pura vida showed pre flowers in veg, I run a perpetual and have plants at all stages, i don't even count anymore, it goes in and comes out when it's done.


Same


----------



## limonene (Dec 27, 2016)

Nepali og x Goji f3. Nepoji. Hard to get this strain looking perky but she goes about her business nonetheless


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 27, 2016)

Gogi x ssdd male.

















Ogkb x sl


















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 27, 2016)

mr. childs said:


> this is the hardest part of dealing with reality for me...


Agreed. The second I'd turn off my fans after a harvest, it'd get super lonely in that room. I stopped turning off my fans.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 27, 2016)

Post partum depression


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 27, 2016)

elephantSea said:


> Agreed. The second I'd turn off my fans after a harvest, it'd get super lonely in that room. I stopped turning off my fans.


that's a feeling I have not had for years... perpetual forever!!

a few shots of a couple plants coming down this week ...

Dragon Fruit ( except the buds in the lower left and right corners ) She's super frosty, not a super keeper so I dont regret letting her go but I am looking forward to grow the crosses I made with her and the crosses I made with her brother.


This one is a ((Chemo X Respect) X Ancient OG) X Skylotus *or *Dragon Fruit ( I m thinking this one is more of a skylotus cross )
  

This one is probably around day 20-30ish, she is a ((SpaceBomb X Haoma) X (Pennywise X Senora Ampero)) X Skylotus *or *Dragon Fruit


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 27, 2016)

Anyone know who here had the dragons blood cut that actually bled when you took clones?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Anyone know who here had the dragons blood cut that actually bled when you took clones?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


That's weird, like red sap?
I've bleed while taking cuttings. I stuck an exacto knife right into the side of my thumb.


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Anyone know who here had the dragons blood cut that actually bled when you took clones?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Mayb @Joedank idk but all the dragons blood crosses were postin like 75% blood trait


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 27, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Mayb @Joedank idk but all the dragons blood crosses were postin like 75% blood trait


Thank you. I need to get my hands on one of those for some hybrid fun. Love that trait. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 27, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> That's weird, like red sap?
> I've bleed while taking cuttings. I stuck an exacto knife right into the side of my thumb.


Look it up it's an awesome trait. But yeah they look like they're bleeding when you cut them. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Look it up it's an awesome trait. But yeah they look like they're bleeding when you cut them.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


That would seriously freak me out. And don't even let me know about any that scream.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 27, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> That would seriously freak me out. And don't even let me know about any that scream.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 27, 2016)

I think it was @D-urbmon < ? (Or something like that) had a blood trait cut. I remember,,, it was a bit back. This thread moves quick. I will check my notes and get back with info. Off top of my head im thinking it was linked to a Hawaiian strain.??? >> Dont shoot the messenger,,,, head kinda fuzzy ,(Good friend/mentor past away last night)..


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 27, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> I think it was @D-urbmon < ? (Or something like that) had a blood trait cut. I remember,,, it was a bit back. This thread moves quick. I will check my notes and get back with info. Off top of my head im thinking it was linked to a Hawaiian strain.??? >> Dont shoot the messenger,,,, head kinda fuzzy ,(Good friend/mentor past away last night)..


Yeah I remember seeing the pics but I don't remember who had it. Thanks. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Dec 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Thank you. I need to get my hands on one of those for some hybrid fun. Love that trait.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yea, he had the urkle dragonsblood i think, but im not 100% on that. But breedbay should list a cpl ppl who did some. I think.the tk x dragons passed the trait well. 

Idk wat happened to that male but i dont think it panned out. Eith wookie,.ssdd comin around.plus g13hp staying and the new male search happening


----------



## GreenTools (Dec 28, 2016)

2 of the Afgooey Dragonbloods' I ran last year had that trait....Don't have the cuts anymore though.....


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Anyone know who here had the dragons blood cut that actually bled when you took clones?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


@Al Yamoni ?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 28, 2016)

@kmog33. Page 1212 in this thread has a pic and a lil info.. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1212


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 28, 2016)

D_urbmon had a UW Black x Dragonsblood f3 male with the trait. I wonder how Urbmon is doing? 

Here's a link to the post and pic :

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1243#post-12709193


----------



## Phatlewtz (Dec 28, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> D_urbmon had a UW Black x Dragonsblood f3 male with the trait. I wonder how Urbmon is doing?
> 
> Here's a link to the post and pic :
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1243#post-12709193


I tried getting ahold of him a few times to no avail...he just up and vanished on us 

hopefully he hit the lotto or something


----------



## Bubbashine (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice little sugar leaf the white x sunshine daydream


----------



## hayrolld (Dec 28, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Yea, he had the urkle dragonsblood i think, but im not 100% on that. But breedbay should list a cpl ppl who did some. I think.the tk x dragons passed the trait well.
> 
> Idk wat happened to that male but i dont think it panned out. Eith wookie,.ssdd comin around.plus g13hp staying and the new male search happening


It has not been that long since Bodhi said he wanted to work the blood trait into a male. I saw dragonblood hp and dragonblood f3 in testers after that. It may still be in development.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 28, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> It has not been that long since Bodhi said he wanted to work the blood trait into a male. I saw dragonblood hp and dragonblood f3 in testers after that. It may still be in development.


I think you're right. I'm no Bodhi scholar but its been noted in this thread (can't recall who) that B is dividing his business into a few different areas to focus on different aspects of breeding, like the poly-hybrids he's most known for but also to preserve/cross landraces. The "blood" strains, according to earlier posts in this thread, will be worked as part of his Neirika Seed Trust.

Or so I've read.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 28, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> @Al Yamoni ?


Nothing pure over here but I got the Tigermelon X DBF3 testers and most of them bled by full maturity...


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 28, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> Nothing pure over here but I got the Tigermelon X DBF3 testers and most of them bled by full maturity...


Still have any of them around?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Still have any of them around?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I believe so..


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 28, 2016)

are ancient and goji the 2 main OGs bodhi produces?
looking to pickup some bodhi, any recommendations?


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 28, 2016)

oGeeFarms said:


> are ancient and goji the 2 main OGs bodhi produces?
> looking to pickup some bodhi, any recommendations?


He uses Larry, Skywalker, and TK in a bunch of his crosses

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbashine (Dec 28, 2016)

I'd snag some Sunshine Daydream it's straight fire super chem butter berry funk!!!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 28, 2016)

Got my restock  

Good looks DBJ


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2016)

oGeeFarms said:


> are ancient and goji the 2 main OGs bodhi produces?
> looking to pickup some bodhi, any recommendations?


I'd go with one of those.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 28, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I'd go with one of those.


In fact, please let me know where to find some ancient og


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> In fact, please let me know where to find some ancient og


Outside of the four I have planned for the 2017 Ancient Orgi project, I have no idea. 

Best grab the goji then.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 28, 2016)

^^ Got sone nice freebies there too


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 28, 2016)

Bodhi Black Raspberry Goji x Wookie 15 busting our and building bud sites at 16 days of flower...


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 29, 2016)

oGeeFarms said:


> are ancient and goji the 2 main OGs bodhi produces?
> looking to pickup some bodhi, any recommendations?


MOTHERS MILK, and ya you may find some og leaners in the sunshine daydream. But MM is like a very feminine semi sweet, powdery soft OG and sooo good


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 29, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Bodhi Black Raspberry Goji x Wookie 15 busting our and building bud sites at 16 days of flower...
> 
> View attachment 3863307


Super healthy


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 29, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Super healthy


Thank you. She is only 9 days of 12/12, to near my last harvest and for some reason the calendar in my head is a week ahead... Image that...


----------



## 420weedtech (Dec 29, 2016)

Just started growing TRANQUIL ELEPHANTIZER
Anyone else tried it ?
Also might pop a couple sushine daydreams, anyone tried those ?

Input be nice on how they grow.
I grow soil /perlite mix indoors


----------



## hillbill (Dec 29, 2016)

Lemon Lotus 2 or 3 girls out of 4
Oaxacan Zipolite 3/3!
The lemon Lotus quite Indica and strong. 
The Oaxacan is growing very fast in early flower and getting big fast, not stretch. They have a hybrid look and lots of potential budsites.

I have a Secret Chief just starting budding with suspicious structure and one suspicious pre flower. The wind cries hermie.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2016)

420weedtech said:


> Just started growing TRANQUIL ELEPHANTIZER
> Anyone else tried it ?
> Also might pop a couple sushine daydreams, anyone tried those ?


Whatever you do, do not search this thread.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 29, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Whatever you do, do not search this thread.


Sunshine Daydreams? Never heard of her, lol..


----------



## Nu-Be (Dec 29, 2016)

With a few days of vacation remaining, our happy Hawaiian hosts gave a generous gift of "UW Purps."

 

The meds made us meditate all Mondaze in the mirrored meditation room.

 

We also frolicked with this friendly fellow, Bub Bub.


----------



## Bubbashine (Dec 30, 2016)

The white x sunshine daydream not long left!


----------



## strayfox gear (Dec 30, 2016)

420weedtech said:


> Just started growing TRANQUIL ELEPHANTIZER
> Anyone else tried it ?
> Also might pop a couple sushine daydreams, anyone tried those ?
> 
> ...


Hey brother, which tranquil are you running?? Both creations are super yummy and grow perfect in soil. 

Ssdd, easy from start to finish.
Depending on which tranquil, the remix and remix v2 get super hungry 3-6 weeks.

Great choice on genetics.


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 30, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> With a few days of vacation remaining, our happy Hawaiian hosts gave a generous gift of "UW Purps."
> 
> View attachment 3863758
> 
> ...


Lol whats the flavor like on that uw purp? I just bought redeyed's dogtrap (uwpurp×locktite)


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 30, 2016)

Finally finished my veg clone box and got some of my 'babies' back from a friend.

2 mountain temple, same clone.
1 bbhp

Can you guess which one is the boysenberry?

All over 3 feet tall and in need of some love.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 30, 2016)

Bb to the far left ..



Clone veg box looks sweet btw.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 30, 2016)

Middle actually. She's a sad little girl, but I'll have her purring in no time


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 30, 2016)

Random guess. But the 2 on the outside do have the same structure. One just looks fuller. 

Whatcha got soakin in those lil cups on the top left ?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 30, 2016)

Good eye kemosabe 

Everything I've been waiting for except more bodhi and my designer og from archive



Gorrilla Bubble bx3 - Tony green
Cookie wreck x long bottom leaf - bad dog
Force empathy high CBD - alphakronik
Triple purple pie - docs dank


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 30, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Bb to the far left ..
> 
> 
> 
> Clone veg box looks sweet btw.


It's actively connected to the air intake with its own exhaust for each box into the flower room  

I'll try to get some better photos in the near future.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 30, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> @Jp.the.pope. Are you a member of the lab ?


Nope. But you have my attention. Do tell @1kemosabe


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 31, 2016)

@greasemonkeymann do you have any updates on the pink lotus Sir ?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 1, 2017)

Oaxacan Zipolite Lifeguard getting bigger and bigger. They are very much like each other now and acting like tent thugs very strong and wanting room. 3/3 girls!

Lemon Lotus 3/4 girls and strong also with 2 that are getting good branching and one just confirmed girl that looks like a club. Reminds me of fall mums they sell everywhere. These smell of skunk ass when touched.

I had a suspicious Secret Chief that looks all girl now. All are only 2-3 wks in but I Have some Peak Sweet Skunk at 58 days and amber coming. It will be sooooo good to have her around again. Lends itself to creative adventures!

Thunder Wookie and Greenpoint Black Gold are in veg 2 weeks from seed.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 1, 2017)

hillbill said:


> ... These smell of skunk ass when touched....


Skunk ass, say ye?? Say no more.... Mmmmm, my penile is erecting as we type.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 1, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Skunk ass, say ye?? Say no more.... Mmmmm, my penile is erecting as we type.


I really didn't want to like this...but I did


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 1, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Skunk ass, say ye?? Say no more.... Mmmmm, my penile is erecting as we type.





Jp.the.pope said:


> I really didn't want to like this...but I did


If i laugh, i kinda feel obligated to like you


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 1, 2017)

yes! I will be growing 2 new more cowbells! just showed sex, I had 3 seeds left, 1 male, 2 females. I am keeping the male alive for now ... I am considering keeping it alive in the veg room and flower it whenever I want pollen. No one ever answered when I asked how much Bodhi works his lines so I do not even know whether the MCs were F1 F2 or F3s ... Once I flower the next 2 females, if they are identical to the first 2 I grew I will be pretty confident that this line has been worked a bit and that I can possibly use that male to refine some of my house strains. I am SO digging the rosin I made with my more cowbell.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2017)

I hate to let her go, but this is the last Goji clone @ 25 days. A similar aged orgi from seed is photobombing in the bottom right.

 

Orange Goji aka 'orgi' @ 25 days.


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 1, 2017)

I did not realize Bodhi had made some orange crosses, great!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> 14g dry isn't half bad of a fire plant frowered from rooted clone. 60 of those under a good light would yeild but SOG is so 2006... Lol


52 grams, in fact. As the saying goes, 'made in the shade".


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 1, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> 52 grams, in fact. As the saying goes, 'made in the shade".
> 
> View attachment 3866055


Very nice haul @Amos Otis ...


----------



## numberfour (Jan 2, 2017)

Happy New Years Bodhi Heads. 

Had 2/2 males on the sunshine4, great structure with strong side branching. 2/2 males on the black raspberry, man what a smell from these, extreme berry / vimto. Will be popping some more of each later on in the year.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> I did not realize Bodhi had made some orange crosses, great!


Maybe do some research, santa. Blood Orange and Satsuma have been out for years.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 2, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Maybe do some research, santa. Blood Orange and Satsuma have been out for years.


Surprisingly enough the neroi 91 and sunshine 4 have a fair share of orange phenos.



Ssdd piiiics,.yeah. unfortunately only pant near down lol the rest r a few weeks out


----------



## hillbill (Jan 2, 2017)

Is anyone running Oaxacan Zipolite. I have three girls that are growing fast and overwhelming other tentmates. May have to chop some Sweet Skunk a couple days early or remove to dark closet. Has anyone harvested the Oaxacan? I'm 18 days in and the growth in flower is way out there. 

Cobra Ilps seems to be a low yielder so far but the herb is wonderful and great for evening or late. Very relaxing with piney Skunk overtones. Reminds me of hash from the '60's.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 2, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Reminds me of hash from the '60's.


Booya! Now there's some context! 

And I thought i was one of the older RIUers... nearly half a century on this planet but not even close lol.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 2, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Booya! Now there's some context!
> 
> And I thought i was one of the older RIUers... nearly half a century on this planet but not even close lol.


You old fart!


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 2, 2017)

Black Raspberry Goji week two of flower building bud sites big time...


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 2, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Is anyone running Oaxacan Zipolite. I have three girls that are growing fast and overwhelming other tentmates. May have to chop some Sweet Skunk a couple days early or remove to dark closet. Has anyone harvested the Oaxacan? I'm 18 days in and the growth in flower is way out there.
> 
> Cobra Ilps seems to be a low yielder so far but the herb is wonderful and great for evening or late. Very relaxing with piney Skunk overtones. Reminds me of hash from the '60's.





elkamino said:


> Booya! Now there's some context!
> ,
> And I thought i was one of the older RIUers... nearly half a century on this planet but not even close lol.


Old heads and the young bloods lol
Guys need to stick around. Drop knowledge on us youngbloods.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 2, 2017)

Out of all my Bodhi gear i am looking most forward to popping some ttnl x appy's this spring. I am dying to pop these.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 2, 2017)

JDGreen said:


> Surprisingly enough the neroi 91 and sunshine 4 have a fair share of orange phenos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an amazing looking SSDD you have @JDGreen !


----------



## elkamino (Jan 2, 2017)

JDGreen said:


> Ssdd piiiics,.yeah. unfortunately only pant near down lol the rest r a few weeks out
> View attachment 3866272 View attachment 3866273


How long do you flower your SSDDs @JDGreen ? And all from seed? I got 3 from seed right now, all about a week+ into flower. Lots of good smells already.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 3, 2017)

My last remaining orGi looking like a female, a bit slower than the others in veg.








ogkb x sl


















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 3, 2017)

elkamino said:


> How long do you flower your SSDDs @JDGreen ? And all from seed? I got 3 from seed right now, all about a week+ into flower. Lots of good smells already.


Mine so far have gone 56-63 days. Most closer to the 56 mark. I think alot of the phenos pull the bubba and blue moonshine flowertime.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 3, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Out of all my Bodhi gear i am looking most forward to popping some ttnl x appy's this spring. I am dying to pop these.


I belive bob zmuda said lookout for those peachring candy terps


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 3, 2017)

@GreenSanta na bodhi pretty much just does f1's. He might use worked lines as parents, but i think pretty much all the bodhiseed packs he sells are f1s. He does encourage us to work the lines tho. I dont know of anyone whos f2ed more cowbell yet. Im working ssdd rn and lemme tell ya its quite the treasure chest. Im slapping myself for not doing it sooner


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 3, 2017)

JDGreen said:


> I belive bob zmuda said lookout for those peachring candy terps


That ones still on the freebies list on glg. Im thinking about snagging 4 packs of ssdd and getting ttnl×appy and moontang as freebs. Ok maybe 3ssdd and 1 granola funk. The gfunk is quite the photo whore on ig, cant help but want to run her


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 3, 2017)

New Bodhi crosses comming soon. Some ssdd crosses along with 88g13hP crosses, Wookies and some new land race strains as well. It just gets better and better


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 3, 2017)

JDGreen said:


> I belive bob zmuda said lookout for those peachring candy terps


Thats the one i really really want. I got 2 packs so far so im thinking the chance is good. Wondering what else is in there also.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 3, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> @greasemonkeymann do you have any updates on the pink lotus Sir ?


if by updates you mean pictures?
nah, but soon
but updates as far the plant?, it's finishing VERY nicely, it's smaller than it will be when I give her room, but she is a keeeeeper it looks like
i'll take pics maybe tonight or sometime this week, but don't you guys worry, i'm not gonna leave anyone hangin, i'm gonna get all my Bodhi stuff nice and photographed and documented
the dank zappa is coming along nicely too, this winter has been a bit more frosty than normal so they all are goin a lil slower than normal
I just threw in some tranquil elephants to replace the fruity-toots I just pulled
me likey the tranquil elephant..


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 3, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> @GreenSanta na bodhi pretty much just does f1's. He might use worked lines as parents, but i think pretty much all the bodhiseed packs he sells are f1s. He does encourage us to work the lines tho. I dont know of anyone whos f2ed more cowbell yet. Im working ssdd rn and lemme tell ya its quite the treasure chest. Im slapping myself for not doing it sooner


not so interested in taking more cowbell to F2 but interested in using the male on a few of my own strains. I have one strain I made years ago I am down to 8 seeds (MissJack = Senora Ampero X Pennywise , likely a lot of super high cbd) they all went in the water last night, I plan to make F2s with the remainder :/ . I have grown enough of them to know what female pheno to pick, I might mix the pollen from all males, or flower 2 anyway. Besides that, I am staying away from F2ing stuff for a while I have different ideas and goals with my seed making efforts.

The 2 varieties I plan to pollinate with the male more cowbells are my Therapy CBD, and my Blueberry Muffin pheno of my Blue City Diesel X MissJack, for some unique blueberry cookies muffins high CBD plants.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 3, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> That ones still on the freebies list on glg. Im thinking about snagging 4 packs of ssdd and getting ttnl×appy and moontang as freebs. Ok maybe 3ssdd and 1 granola funk. The gfunk is quite the photo whore on ig, cant help but want to run her


Heard that on the granola funk....she looking sexy as hell. Can't help ,yself but want some


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Heard that on the granola funk....she looking sexy as hell. Can't help ,yself but want some


Sounds like you're fighting some kind of resolution.....

So, I had two orgis in one bucket, and one became a ralph. I chopped all but one bottom branch, and let him try to survive under the canopy. He dropped a bit of pollen today, so he's chopped and swimming in a window sill. May as well try and dust shirley, she's looking aces at 4 weeks. Probably hit a couple buds of the last goji girl, as well.


----------



## limonene (Jan 3, 2017)

Nepali og x goji f3 day 22


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Sounds like you're fighting some kind of resolution.....
> 
> So, I had two orgis in one bucket, and one became a ralph. I chopped all but one bottom branch, and let him try to survive under the canopy. He dropped a bit of pollen today, so he's chopped and swimming in the window sill. May as well try and dust shirley, she's looking aces at 4 weeks. Probably hit a couple of the last goji girl, as well.
> 
> View attachment 3867218 View attachment 3867219


I'm fighting he good fight  gonna get some orgis goin soon too . I heard its some kinda fire


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 3, 2017)

you know... I actually have been purposely avoiding this thread for awhile now, my list just keeps getting bigger and bigger, and already I am looking at spring of 2018 for the next available "opening" to pop new seeds, and thats not even considering some seeds that I may be swapping from @MustangStudFarm 
it's an issue I have... I have literally been thinking of getting my brothers garden started so he can help me get through some of these


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 3, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> you know... I actually have been purposely avoiding this thread for awhile now, my list just keeps getting bigger and bigger, and already I am looking at spring of 2018 for the next available "opening" to pop new seeds, and thats not even considering some seeds that I may be swapping from @MustangStudFarm
> it's an issue I have... I have literally been thinking of getting my brothers garden started so he can help me get through some of these


I have helped two different people start their own garden since I became a member here. Mind you, I'm underground.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 3, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> New Bodhi crosses comming soon. Some ssdd crosses along with 88g13hP crosses, Wookies and some new land race strains as well. It just gets better and better


Any additional info available?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 3, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I have helped two different people start their own garden since I became a member here. Mind you, I'm underground.


yea, nah I meant locally though, I need someone that is nearby, and all the local growers I know are chelated chem grows
off topic
you know I was gonna PM you man, wanted to say any beef we had last yr, is last yrs shit
so sorry for any shit I gave ya, hope your new yr is going well man
sorta my new yrs resolution, to squash any pinched-panties I may have


----------



## elkamino (Jan 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> had two orgis in one bucket, and one became a ralph.


YOU called it Orgi... did you really think some dude wouldn't show up?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 3, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> yea, nah I meant locally though, I need someone that is nearby, and all the local growers I know are chelated chem grows
> off topic
> you know I was gonna PM you man, wanted to say any beef we had last yr, is last yrs shit
> so sorry for any shit I gave ya, hope your new yr is going well man
> sorta my new yrs resolution, to squash any pinched-panties I may have


Dude, ain't no thing. I was pretty annoying.


----------



## martyg (Jan 3, 2017)

Frosty Dream beaver


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 3, 2017)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3867300 Frosty Dream beaver


MERCY...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm fighting he good fight  gonna get some orgis goin soon too . I heard its some kinda fire


It's purely speculation at this point.  But at four weeks, she be kickin' it.



elkamino said:


> YOU called it Orgi... did you really think some dude wouldn't show up?


 Got to always credit @kmog for the name. That's a lot of pressure on the poor girl to live up to it.



martyg said:


> Frosty Dream beaver


Great pic and great timing. I've got two of these included in the new group of seedlings just making it to buckets today, along with a BB Fireballs, 2 BCG Phantom Stash, and 3 BCG Big Smith, formerly known as GrOcheeF. A 4th Big Smith and 2nd Fireball were left out for being left behind, and will be backups. I've been wanting to smoke some DB for years since @Mad Hamish raved about it......alas, he seemed quite mad.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 3, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Any additional info available?


Also some dragons blood and quite a few limited strains also. And some under supernatural selections.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 3, 2017)

Lul. Fuck each and every last one of you who liked that response except GMM. Lovingly and tenderly, of course.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 3, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Also some dragons blood and quite a few limited strains also. And some under supernatural selections.


Where are you getting this information?


----------



## Nu-Be (Jan 3, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Lol whats the flavor like on that uw purp? I just bought redeyed's dogtrap (uwpurp×locktite)


IDK if it makes sense, but it tasted purple. Almost like a ripe concord grape. It was tasty and I'm sure that dogtrap will be nice!

Did anyone see that sadhu @ BB got the Cobra Lips tested?* The 28.27% results are at this link.* That's in line with the guesstimate *in my smoke report*, which I just realized I never posted at RIU. If you care, follow that second bolded link and read it at BB. This is Cobra Lips after a few months curing - it's easy to see where such high results come from! 



On another topic, we came back and all the recent harvest's jars were in perfect condition after 17days, in part due to the boveda @1kemosabe  Thanks for nudging me; I'm not sure they would have survived without the RH packs, and now they've had about a month of cure. I ended up weighing everything yesterday and I pulled just under a pound out of the tent (433g of dried, trimmed meds - no larf). Not too bad with four untested phenos.

The SIPs also kept everything dialed in, with the flowering quartet only sucking up about 2/3 of their 18gal rezzes - they look fantastic. This was the big test for me with SIPs, and these mama jammas worked even better than I expected! @Jp.the.pope @doniawon If you want to be able to leave your soil plants for a long vacation, big SIPs are the way to go - no ifs, ands, or buts about it. The only issue with them is that they're hard to move after you get them filled.

I'll post a smoke report for the Barefoot Doctor soon. It has incredible smells, but mixed effects. It's definitely narcoleptic - good for sleep.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 3, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> IDK if it makes sense, but it tasted purple. Almost like a ripe concord grape. It was tasty and I'm sure that dogtrap will be nice!
> 
> Did anyone see that sadhu @ BB got the Cobra Lips tested?* The 28.27% results are at this link.* That's in line with the guesstimate *in my smoke report*, which I just realized I never posted at RIU. If you care, follow that second bolded link and read it at BB. This is Cobra Lips after a few months curing - it's easy to see where such high results come from!
> 
> ...


Ton o good shit there, thanks!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 4, 2017)

Screwed up my first Cobra a few months ago and now using another and it is so much better. Taste and aroma somewhat spicy. Still not a big yielder but excellent evening fair for me. My wife's new fave. Curing changes this one. 

Awesome grow @Nu-Be just great work!


----------



## Bubbashine (Jan 4, 2017)

The White x Sunshine Daydream coming down end of the week smelling so good like pine candy <3 bit of a mess I rearranged it.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 4, 2017)

@Bubbashine those white × sunshines look fantastic! What kinda nose they throwin out?

I just love when the fan leafs throw those "frost tacos" like that. Just lovely.

Edit: scratch that first question, pine candy gotcha. Very nice


----------



## limonene (Jan 4, 2017)

Bubbashine said:


> The White x Sunshine Daydream coming down end of the week smelling so good like pine candy <3 bit of a mess I rearranged it.
> 
> View attachment 3867946 View attachment 3867947
> View attachment 3867948
> ...


Brrrr


----------



## Worcester (Jan 4, 2017)

Got the last pack of Cobra Lips at Attitude......Addiction...


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jan 4, 2017)

One of 3 goji phenos. Love them all, but this one yields most. The tiny one is ultra potent, this is almost as strong. Berry gas smell, berry lemon taste. This pic is day 64 I think, at 70 today. Chopping her down.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 4, 2017)

Chopped 3 Peak Sweet Skunk to allow some tent room for the insanely growing and now stretching Oaxacan Zipolite Lifeguard and in a day they and a Lemon Lotus have refilled the space. They look like they are about to call a halt and do some bud setting. Hope so. My oldest plants in flower are at 24 days!


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 4, 2017)

I just chopped some Fuzz. I had one pheno, from 3 females. two threw early nanners that I said to hell with. The one pheno had tobacco mosaic virus, still grew fairly fast, and out yielded 3 other emDogs, and 4 other crockett's dawg. I dare say it was the frostiest and most appealing of them all too. I easily found a keeper in all 3 strains, but the fuzz really has my attention going into drying. Can't wait for a proper cure. Cheers!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 5, 2017)

New drop and restock of Bodhi in mid Jan at GLG. 

Also an auction with some Gogi crosses.


----------



## churtmunk (Jan 5, 2017)

Bodhi gets called a hack for his use of 88g13/hp, handles it with class and remains a stand up guy once again.

updated with some more convo.. seriously is there anyone more genuine and goodhearted than bodhi?? I don't need any more seed stock with all that I have on deck but likely going to hit up incanlama preorder tonight just to show some more love to the dude


----------



## Smokey MTN. (Jan 5, 2017)

How many pheno does jungle spice


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 5, 2017)

churtmunk said:


> Bodhi gets called a hack for his use of 88g13/hp, handles it with class and remains a stand up guy once again.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868933 View attachment 3868934


The only breeder I can think of that he would be talking about is haze because he sells ghash beans in pure form, be he gives ndnguy credit for them, but this is strictly speculative and not intended to defame anybody. I second the jungle spice pheno question, and hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 5, 2017)

churtmunk said:


> Bodhi gets called a hack for his use of 88g13/hp, handles it with class and remains a stand up guy once again.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868933 View attachment 3868934


This is how a discussion between two respected guys in the business should be conducted.


----------



## cookie stash (Jan 5, 2017)

can someone recommend a Bodhi strain that's good for relaxing (no racy heart feeling)...

i've smoked a lot of OG Kush lately because it gives me zero anxiety. Are there similar Bodhi strains that are similar? I'm not quite sure why OG Kush never gives me racy heart or anxiety... but i'm a noob


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 5, 2017)

cookie stash said:


> can someone recommend a Bodhi strain that's good for relaxing (no racy heart feeling)...
> 
> i've smoked a lot of OG Kush lately because it gives me zero anxiety. Are there similar Bodhi strains that are similar? I'm not quite sure why OG Kush never gives me racy heart or anxiety... but i'm a noob


Sunshine Daydream or Dank Zappa if you can find it.


----------



## cookie stash (Jan 5, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Sunshine Daydream or Dank Zappa if you can find it.


Thanks bud!

Is Sunshine Daydream long lasting? I see its available on Great Lakes Genetics website (never used them) and on Attitude...


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 5, 2017)

cookie stash said:


> Thanks bud!
> 
> Is Sunshine Daydream long lasting? I see its available on Great Lakes Genetics website (never used them) and on Attitude...


Any of the hashplant crosses. I'm am pretty solidly an indica guy and I tend to lean towards bodhis nepali og crosses, Skywalker og crosses, GSC crosses, hashplant crosses, pure kush crosses. There are really a lot of pretty heavy indicas in bodhis lineup he just does favor Sativa's so there are quite a bit more of them. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 5, 2017)

cookie stash said:


> Thanks bud!
> 
> Is Sunshine Daydream long lasting? I see its available on Great Lakes Genetics website (never used them) and on Attitude...


Ssdd is ur best bet bro, its great relaxing mellow yet potent meds. Great flavors truely the peak of bodhi arsenal and exactly the high ur lookin for. 

Great lakes is great. Dragboatjeffy is awesome WAY better freebies amd not international lpwer shipping. Go with great.lakes for sure.


----------



## cookie stash (Jan 5, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Any of the hashplant crosses. I'm am pretty solidly an indica guy and I tend to lean towards bodhis nepali og crosses, Skywalker og crosses, GSC crosses, hashplant crosses, pure kush crosses. There are really a lot of pretty heavy indicas in bodhis lineup he just does favor Sativa's so there are quite a bit more of them.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk





JDGreen said:


> Ssdd is ur best bet bro, its great relaxing mellow yet potent meds. Great flavors truely the peak of bodhi arsenal and exactly the high ur lookin for.
> 
> Great lakes is great. Dragboatjeffy is awesome WAY better freebies amd not international lpwer shipping. Go with great.lakes for sure.


Thanks fellas! Sunshine Day dream sounds like a winner.


----------



## yesum (Jan 6, 2017)

Bodhi seems a nice guy from talking to him and seeing how he treats folks. Have some of his Acapulco Gold going in veg, will throw up some pics when I chop.


----------



## NWHeadies (Jan 6, 2017)

I see the wookie is used in a lot of crosses what is it like? I was looking at the terpnado and the space monkey any info on those?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 6, 2017)

Space Monkey is very loud and potent. I've flowered 2 Space Monkeys which finished in 50 days. Midsize plant with Sativa looks. This is special herb. Up high without anxiety for me. This is the first Wookie cross for me and also first GG4 cross also. I got some Thunder Wookie to explore more Wookie vegging now. Picking up Gorilla Bubble to see more GG4 traits. Cedar and spice darkness and very loud in flower and then forever.

I really like Secret Chief on the Indica side of things in the evening. Extra dense buds but I have a pheno now that seems bigger and rangier 3 weeks in.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 6, 2017)

NWHeadies said:


> I see the wookie is used in a lot of crosses what is it like? I was looking at the terpnado and the space monkey any info on those?


Wookie is big buddys lavender x appalachia


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 6, 2017)

NWHeadies said:


> I see the wookie is used in a lot of crosses what is it like? I was looking at the terpnado and the space monkey any info on those?


I have 3 packs of these and can't find info on them anywhere. If you feel like letting that cop in your pocket know what you are up to tho someone has a lot of pictures on instagram of it.If I see some really high quality plants come from these I will pop them next grow instead of down the line, but so far I can't even find smell description.


----------



## NWHeadies (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes bodhi has so many crosses and strains it is hard to make choices without more information on the strains. I guess i need to do a lot of research into bodhi and his strains to get a better knowledge of what he has now since info is lacking.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2017)

NWHeadies said:


> bodhi has so many crosses and strains


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jan 6, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Sunshine Daydream or Dank Zappa if you can find it.


Wait...I see GLG just restocked a bunch of Sunshine Daydream....is this old stock..I thought Bodhi lost the Appalachia dad he used in his crosses? Im not sure exactly.


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 6, 2017)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> Wait...I see GLG just restocked a bunch of Sunshine Daydream....is this old stock..I thought Bodhi lost the Appalachia dad he used in his crosses? Im not sure exactly.


He made a ton of those seeds in comparison to the other apps crosses...these too will be gone eventually.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 6, 2017)

This is a looooooong shot,,, but anyone have any Blueberry Hill beans out there in Bodhi land. ?


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 6, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> This is a looooooong shot,,, but anyone have any Blueberry Hill beans out there in Bodhi land. ?


Last I saw mention of those was about 6 months ago...I'm still sitting on a pack of blueberry snow and blueberry hashplant...


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 6, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> This is a looooooong shot,,, but anyone have any Blueberry Hill beans out there in Bodhi land. ?


I've got two Blueberry Hill's in veg right now and one is a confirmed female. If she turns out nice I might hit her with some reversed Grape Ape pollen.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 6, 2017)

How far along in veg , Any pics.?

Thanks for replys.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2017)

FWIW, I ran 3 of 5 Blueberry Hill to finish, and found them all to be happy growers of flavorful weak sauce. Lots of it. Gave the rest of the pack away.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 6, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> FWIW, I ran 3 of 5 Blueberry Hill to finish, and found them all to be happy growers of flavorful weak sauce. Lots of it. Gave the rest of the pack away.


I like straight forward shit. Credibility follows truth.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jan 6, 2017)

Hey friends. Some Guava Hashplant pics for y'all. 3 different specimens.

holy burnt tips batman!!! yeah I fucked up on the feed early flower but they turned out fine.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 6, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> FWIW, I ran 3 of 5 Blueberry Hill to finish, and found them all to be happy growers of flavorful weak sauce. Lots of it. Gave the rest of the pack away.


So nothing in comparison to a Livers hey?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 6, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> Hey friends. Some Guava Hashplant pics for y'all. 3 different specimens.
> 
> holy burnt tips batman!!! yeah I fucked up on the feed early flower but they turned out fine.
> 
> ...


Fucking tastey man


----------



## N.R.G. (Jan 6, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> Hey friends. Some Guava Hashplant pics for y'all. 3 different specimens.
> 
> holy burnt tips batman!!! yeah I fucked up on the feed early flower but they turned out fine.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome, I've been keeping my eyes open for the restock on Guava Hashplant at my preferred seed bank but it hasn't happened yet. I do see some nice new listings though! Does anyone have any info on the Strawberry Milk he's using? The cross with Wookie and the cross with 88g13hp both sound very interesting.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 6, 2017)

N.R.G. said:


> Looks awesome, I've been keeping my eyes open for the restock on Guava Hashplant at my preferred seed bank but it hasn't happened yet. I do see some nice new listings though! Does anyone have any info on the Strawberry Milk he's using? The cross with Wookie and the cross with 88g13hp both sound very interesting.


Check GLG soon. Should be a restock on those.

Edit: actually they are in stock now.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> So nothing in comparison to a Livers hey?


Full dislcosure: I smoke a lot of weed, and a lot of that for a few years has been goji. No doubt my tolerance has built up a tolerance. But o those two, yeah, I'd take the Livers. But I'd still be in the goji jar before days' end. 

So, why your interest in finding BH ?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 6, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Full dislcosure: I smoke a lot of weed, and a lot of that for a few years has been goji. No doubt my tolerance has built up a tolerance. But o those two, yeah, I'd take the Livers. But I'd still be in the goji jar before days' end.
> 
> So, why your interest in finding BH ?


I've been waiting to get to my pack of goji. Good to hear it has a kick


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 6, 2017)

Orgi






















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 7, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Check GLG soon. Should be a restock on those.
> 
> Edit: actually they are in stock now.


Anybody know wen glg ginna pick up this nee drop, and since its limited will it be an auction like last time


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 7, 2017)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody know wen glg ginna pick up this nee drop, and since its limited will it be an auction like last time



Should be mid Jan. The limited will just be a few limited and a few very limited crosses and not an auction, (not 1000% sure though if there wont be an auction on any of those in addition). The auction is for a few Gogi phenos crossed to Durban poison (not a Bodhi cross) but sound good none the less. 

@Amos Otis , Nothing in particular, was just looking for another blueberry of Bodhi. Ill take your word that Its not nothing special, thanks for heads up.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Should be mid Jan. The limited will just be a few limited and a few very limited crosses and not an auction, (not 1000% sure though if there wont be an auction on any of those in addition). The auction is for a few Gogi phenos crossed to Durban poison (not a Bodhi cross) but sound good none the less.
> 
> @Amos Otis , Nothing in particular, was just looking for another blueberry of Bodhi. Ill take your word that Its not nothing special, thanks for heads up.


It might be hard to find, but there was a discussion of it in this thread by several that ran it, I _think _@stowandgrow was in it, and another cat that's been absent for a while. I'm pretty sure it was a consensus, though I _think _@TonightYou may have been fond of it. Most got a free pack from The Attitude, and it's rarely spoken of since.

For perspective, you should know that I also gave up on a half pack of Blood Orange - the cat that got 'em got a winner - and Sunshine Daydream. To this day, I think I'm the only one that wasn't floored by SSDD. I've concluded that my grow skills at the time was likely the problem, at least on SSDD. And the fact that I was running 2 Ripped Bubba that seriously kicked sunshine.


----------



## Nu-Be (Jan 7, 2017)

Well folks, you win some and you lose some. Here's the Barefoot Doctor report I just posted over @ BB.

Evaluation & Smoke Report​
*Strain & Breeder?*

Barefoot Doctor by bodhi

*Lineage?*

Harlequin x Sunshine Daydream

*Indoor Grown or Outdoor?*

Indoor under 12x Cree 3590 3500K COBs @1400ma

*Organics or Synthetics?*

Recycled Organic Living Soil (ROLS) in Sub-Irrigated Planters (SIPs)

*Harvest size, Bag Appeal & Density*

*Pheno 1:* 95 grams. 6/10 Less photogenic than #3, smaller buds, less frosty. Mostly hard popcorn to 1g nugs.



*Pheno 2:* TBD – in flower now.

*Pheno 3:* 125 grams. 8/10 Very pale, but frosty as anything I’ve seen. Larger nugs than #1, very dense. No larf.



*Odor Level & Description*

*Pheno 1:* 6/10 Mostly blueberry lemony muffins in flower, it’s cured to a tart berry with fresh cheese, like a Ritz cracker with soft stinky cheese and tart berry jam spread on top. Has some foot funk in the finish.

*Pheno 2:* TBD

*Pheno 3:* 6/10 Again blueberry muffins in flower, it’s cured to a sweet blueberry with sour milk or morning breath.

*Smoke Report and Ratings (Taste, Effects, Smoothness, Duration, etc.)*

*Pheno 1:* 3/10 Tastes like a sweet cheese with no hints of berry. Very smooth smoke – no coughing or harshness. The effects are where this one falls off a cliff.

DISCLAIMER: I want to make sure everyone understands this is just our opinion and experience - YMMV. While the scissor hash from trimming was pleasant, vaping the cured flower is not.

Immediately upon vaping, we get a fast rush of severe chest tightness and shortness of breath. I’m not prone to anxiety about anything, ever, but this one makes me feel bad physically. It’s not racy or heady at all, there are no forehead or back of the neck tingles. The only way I can describe it is uncomfortable body effects. It gives my lady anxiety and chest pains – feels like she can’t breathe. About 15-20min after toking, sleepiness sets in. It’s narcoleptic. If you can manage to stay awake, or just take a short nap, you feel drugged and incoherent with chest heaviness for about half an hour to an hour. It doesn’t do much for headaches or body pain.

*Pheno 2:* TBD

*Pheno 3:* 2/10 Pretty much the same as #1, but stronger. It’s not pleasant at all.

*Medicinal value?*

I can imagine it might have different effects for different people, but it has no medicinal value for us when smoked. We’re going to turn it all into RSO to see if that will moderate the unpleasant effects.

*Keeper?*

I'm going to give each pheno another shot at flower, but right now this is not a keeper. While the other ladies in the tent thrived, the Barefoot Doctors were never happy in flower. I suspect they’re either pH or light intensity sensitive. We’ll wait to see what #2 has in store in another month or so.


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Jan 7, 2017)

Was on Bodhi's IG yesterday and he had a pic of a male Deep Chunk that he seemed to indicate it would be a new dad since he quit the Snow Lotus. Does anyone have any info about this?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 7, 2017)

God I hope not. All the deep chunk crosses I grew were complete garbage. It completely dominated everything it was crossed too and ruined its smell and taste. Wasn't a single cross it didn't just completely clobber as far as dominance.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jan 7, 2017)

Hype in the seed game. So funny. Lotsa hype surrounding Tom Hill and especially his Deep Chunk right now. A pack of open pollination f2's auctioned for $1700 recently.

Didn't Bodhi used to use a Deep Chunk Male in his early days?


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Jan 7, 2017)

Actually the caption said that he took a bunch of males to deep flower and the one in the pic was the winner. So doesn't say that he's using it outright but don't know why he'd flower them out if he wasn't planning something...


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 7, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> How far along in veg , Any pics.?
> 
> Thanks for replys.


They're several weeks along, I just transplanted them from 3 to 6 gallon containers, which I honestly should have done a couple of weeks ago. No pics, they're just standard looking plants, nothing out of the ordinary.



Amos Otis said:


> FWIW, I ran 3 of 5 Blueberry Hill to finish, and found them all to be happy growers of flavorful weak sauce. Lots of it. Gave the rest of the pack away.


I remember you mentioning before that you didn't really care for the Appy crosses that you'd grown. Funny enough, these came my way as a gift from a friend, guess I know why now.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 7, 2017)

Piggie Smalls said:


> Actually the caption said that he took a bunch of males to deep flower and the one in the pic was the winner. So doesn't say that he's using it outright but don't know why he'd flower them out if he wasn't planning something...


Hevdid indicate looking for a new males but there r several contenders i hear


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 7, 2017)

Deep Chunk brings me waaay back. One good think I liked was Its fast finishing. 
He did do Deep chunk X a while back and i remember it being a female that wasnt so dominant. Deep chunk did have its qualties though thats for sure. Will be interesting if it is back in the lineup and i wouldnt doubt it. He may have just found that special male he was looking for. ??


----------



## Upstate2627 (Jan 7, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> It might be hard to find, but there was a discussion of it in this thread by several that ran it, I _think _@stowandgrow was in it, and another cat that's been absent for a while. I'm pretty sure it was a consensus, though I _think _@TonightYou may have been fond of it. Most got a free pack from The Attitude, and it's rarely spoken of since.
> 
> For perspective, you should know that I also gave up on a half pack of Blood Orange - the cat that got 'em got a winner - and Sunshine Daydream. To this day, I think I'm the only one that wasn't floored by SSDD. I've concluded that my grow skills at the time was likely the problem, at least on SSDD. And the fact that I was running 2 Ripped Bubba that seriously kicked sunshine.


Think u were thinking of me Amos. Took a couple years off the forums but have been lurking. Bbhill, and blue lotus didn't do much for me.


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Jan 8, 2017)

JDGreen said:


> Hevdid indicate looking for a new males but there r several contenders i hear


Good to hear. Was combing his IG trying to see if there were any clues about the upcoming drop.

Speaking of IG who is the guy that has all the Bodhi stock on there?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 8, 2017)

Piggie Smalls said:


> Good to hear. Was combing his IG trying to see if there were any clues about the upcoming drop.
> 
> Speaking of IG who is the guy that has all the Bodhi stock on there?


@incanlama or @headiegardens


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 8, 2017)

Guava Hashplant at 7 weeks


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## J&J frosty gem (Jan 8, 2017)

Guava hashplant looking awesome next one on my list


----------



## trophy1 (Jan 8, 2017)

I planning to buy Bohdi for the first time. Taking advantage of the buy two get 1 pack free deal at GLG.

Thought I'd ask for opinions, I plan to order the SSDD and Heavenly Hashplant.

Would appreciate help with choosing a freebee from the list below. I tend to like good head highs but would be happy with any dank/fire. Dank/Fire that can yield a bit even better.....

*Chem 91 JB x Snow lotus*

*Elfinstone (Sweet x Skunk)*

*Prayer Tower (Lemon Thai x Appalachia)Sativa*

*Bingo Pajama (Kurda x Appalachia)*

*Buddha’s Hand (Lemon Thai (indy & Sat) x Snow L.*

*Jungle spice (Congo(pine) x 88g13H/P)Purple Urkle x Snow Lotus (this strain is recommended for out door grow or in door with caution)*

*Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow lotus)*

*Pink Lotus (out door freebie) (Pink Panther x Snow Lotus.*

*Dragon Fruit (Old SOG SSH x Snow Lotus)*

*Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)*

*TT NL #6 x Appalschia*

I'm leaning towards, Elfinstone, Dragon Fruit, Strange Brew or the TT...

Thanks


----------



## Chef420 (Jan 8, 2017)

I have 2 strange brew on day 36. Beautiful plants. The taller pheno is lemon lime candy. Clones easily, light nutes. Colas are stacked top to bottom so 12-18" in length. 
I chose this as one of my freebies because of the Canadian connection. I saw a smoke report/description and it said something about "soaring" and "euphoria".


----------



## Chef420 (Jan 8, 2017)

trophy1 said:


> I planning to buy Bohdi for the first time. Taking advantage of the buy two get 1 pack free deal at GLG.
> 
> Thought I'd ask for opinions, I plan to order the SSDD and Heavenly Hashplant.
> 
> ...


Heres something to get you stoked. 
The first pic is SSDD
Next two are Strange Brew. 
All day 36


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 8, 2017)

Killin it ! @Chef420 . what kinda smells you getting?


----------



## Chef420 (Jan 8, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Killin it ! @Chef420 . what kinda smells you getting?


Thanks brother. I'm improving with each run. 
The SSDD is very Chem(?) on the nose. Like Mr. Clean. Lemon cleaner.
Strange brew #1 is spicy and tickles my nose. 
Strange brew #2 is lemon lime candy. I think this is the pheno in the descriptions.


----------



## trophy1 (Jan 8, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> Thanks brother. I'm improving with each run.
> The SSDD is very Chem(?) on the nose. Like Mr. Clean. Lemon cleaner.
> Strange brew #1 is spicy and tickles my nose.
> Strange brew #2 is lemon lime candy. I think this is the pheno in the descriptions.


Thanks for the pics, your plants look very happy, the SSDD is beautiful. The Strange Brew looks like it's stacking up nicely.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 9, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Well folks, you win some and you lose some. Here's the Barefoot Doctor report I just posted over @ BB.
> 
> Evaluation & Smoke Report​
> *Strain & Breeder?*
> ...


Very nice report! Appreciate the honesty. Ive got bfdr seedlings going rn. Well see if they have the same neg effects


----------



## jwreck (Jan 9, 2017)

trophy1 said:


> I planning to buy Bohdi for the first time. Taking advantage of the buy two get 1 pack free deal at GLG.
> 
> Thought I'd ask for opinions, I plan to order the SSDD and Heavenly Hashplant.
> 
> ...


I wanna see that pink lotus in action - go for that one and report back to us


----------



## westcoast420 (Jan 9, 2017)

Does anyone have any info on the starflight guava? Im going to pick up a pack of those and a pack of the guava hashplant. Also did bodhi's stardawg come from top dawg?


----------



## jwreck (Jan 9, 2017)

Never mind, just saw flowering pics of the pink lotus on breedbay and is not what i was looking for


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 9, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Never mind, just saw flowering pics of the pink lotus on breedbay and is not what i was looking for


Have a link for that ? 

Thanks.


----------



## jwreck (Jan 9, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Have a link for that ?
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201362739-pink-lotus-strange-love-tranquil-elephantizer-remix-v2-2.html


----------



## ray098 (Jan 9, 2017)

Sunshine #4


----------



## ray098 (Jan 9, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Sunshine #4


It has some trichomes


----------



## FuzzDodger (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey all. Just getting back in the game, and going to buy some beans. My head is starting to spin with all the hot seeds bodhi has theses days. I have 2 picked out and just need to decide on the 3rd. I need your guys help. With a blend of good yield and nice flavor. Which would you pick. Maybe something that won't touch the ceiling either. 

Black raspberry
Space monkey
Lemmon Wookie 
Thunder Wookie 
Star flight Guava
Granola Funk
Silver lotus

Thank you for any feed back you guys may have.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 9, 2017)

Black Raspberry Goji day 21...


----------



## FuzzDodger (Jan 9, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Black Raspberry Goji day 21...
> View attachment 3872362
> View attachment 3872364


That looks really nice. With the structure I like. Have been leaning toward star flight guava or silver lotus. Just cause I know that silver will yield nicely. Black raspberry is so tempting though. Why can't I just pick? Ugh


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 9, 2017)

FuzzDodger said:


> That looks really nice. With the structure I like. Have been leaning toward star flight guava or silver lotus. Just cause I know that silver will yield nicely. Black raspberry is so tempting though. Why can't I just pick? Ugh


The Black Raspberry Goji is a really trepy plant, beautiful in veg and flower. You can't go wrong...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Black Raspberry Goji day 21...
> View attachment 3872362
> View attachment 3872364


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 9, 2017)

@FuzzDodger , if you order from Great Lakes Genetics, Shoe or James Bean Co it's buy two get to pick a third free from a list of Bodhi gifts, full 11 packs...


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 9, 2017)

FuzzDodger said:


> Hey all. Just getting back in the game, and going to buy some beans. My head is starting to spin with all the hot seeds bodhi has theses days. I have 2 picked out and just need to decide on the 3rd. I need your guys help. With a blend of good yield and nice flavor. Which would you pick. Maybe something that won't touch the ceiling either.
> 
> Black raspberry
> Space monkey
> ...


i'm kinda bias... i say space monkey...


----------



## hillbill (Jan 9, 2017)

Space Monkey is very loud tasty and powerful GG4xBodhi Wookie. Just vaping some Secret Chief for relaxation and off to bed. A nostalgic Nag Champa kick to the nose when opening jar.

Lemon Lotus being strong and setting quickly. Skunk funk when touched. My 3 Oaxacan girls are still growing and stretching and disrupting the tent. These do remind me of some seeds my friend had that went 12 feet outside 1979. They were from southern Mexico. These are the most unruly plants I've had and they are using twice the water of most of mine. Mine are all trained and most topped asap in veg. Grown untrained would really be a challenge.

Secret Chief is very nice at night and tasty but can't say what like. Good pot! Big time Indica.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 10, 2017)

FuzzDodger said:


> That looks really nice. With the structure I like. Have been leaning toward star flight guava or silver lotus. Just cause I know that silver will yield nicely. Black raspberry is so tempting though. Why can't I just pick? Ugh


My 2 space monkeys yielded really well


----------



## ray098 (Jan 10, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> @FuzzDodger , if you order from Great Lakes Genetics, Shoe or James Bean Co it's buy two get to pick a third free from a list of Bodhi gifts, full 11 packs...


Hey perro who is shoe


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 10, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Hey perro who is shoe


Headiegardens on IG


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 10, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Hey perro who is shoe


He is a Bodhi seed vender on Instagram. @headiegardens , very legit and has some of the best freebies.


----------



## J&J frosty gem (Jan 10, 2017)

couple silver MTN


----------



## J&J frosty gem (Jan 10, 2017)

Dread bread x ssdd & silver MTN


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 10, 2017)

J&J frosty gem said:


> View attachment 3872771 View attachment 3872771 couple silver MTN


Can't wait to see that silver mountain


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 10, 2017)

SSDD day 21 from flip


----------



## Chef420 (Jan 10, 2017)

Interesting. The pheno I'm running right now Is a short, squat indica looking thing. Dark leaves etc. 
what does she smell like? Mine is exactly like lemon cleaner. Mr. Clean if you have that. 
Day 36. Amazing how different they are, but they're all frosty AF.


----------



## toddwalker33 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just saw Forest queen(Strawberry Milk x 88g13hp) over at james bean. Whats the word on these?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 10, 2017)

New release. Not much info as i know of. If you do find info please post a link.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jan 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Full dislcosure: I smoke a lot of weed, and a lot of that for a few years has been goji. No doubt my tolerance has built up a tolerance. But o those two, yeah, I'd take the Livers. But I'd still be in the goji jar before days' end.
> 
> So, why your interest in finding BH ?


Goji is the shit.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jan 10, 2017)

Blueberry hashplant lower top day 51. Might be good...


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 10, 2017)

*Black Triangle* (_Pheno 1_)


*Black Triangle* (_Pheno 2_)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 11, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> It's purely speculation at this point.  But at four weeks, she be kickin' it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was the Beaver that did it. That shit's too strong lol... too strong...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 11, 2017)

After a year of 'keeper runs' I just might be really keen on some more testing now lol... was too much fun.


----------



## ray098 (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks vato and perro i will check him out


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 11, 2017)

Mad Hamish said:


> After a year of 'keeper runs' I just might be really keen on some more testing now lol... was too much fun.


Good to see you around brother hamish


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 11, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> This is a looooooong shot,,, but anyone have any Blueberry Hill beans out there in Bodhi land. ?


Yes. Full pack +


----------



## COGrown (Jan 11, 2017)

So not technically Bodhi, but using his stock, and something he uses in his stock. The first pic is my current female from the skunk91 f2s I made. The next pics are another cross I made, GSC (forum) x Apollo 11g f4 (Bodhi seeds). Last pics are gg4.

     
Last, here is everything I am flowering, the above as well as Nepali OG x Good Medicine and Tranquil Elephantizers Remix 1 from bodhi, Norcal Fire OG from cabin fever, the forum cut, z7 (1:1 THC to cbd cut), and White Lagrimosa (2:1 CBD to THC). Oh, and the Tahoe cut.

Tahoe


----------



## Bubbashine (Jan 11, 2017)

My white x sunshine daydream in jar


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 11, 2017)

Bubbashine said:


> My white x sunshine daydream in jar
> 
> View attachment 3873621


damn you for such an impressive pic, i've tried countless times to commit myself to not buy anymore beans, but the people in this forum dont seem to want help me quit, buncha enablers here!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2017)

Mad Hamish said:


> Was the Beaver that did it. That shit's too strong lol... too strong...


That's what Sannie says about his herijuana, you know.  Good to see you're still kickin'.



Bubbashine said:


> My white x sunshine daydream in jar
> 
> View attachment 3873621


You don't like to trim?


----------



## 18B (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm getting ready to pop off a bunch of "YoMamma'' seeds...some F2s of the TRIAD...and somethings I made from his dream lotus...CVs Diesel Fire x DreamLotus...
Mosca's C99 x DreamLotus...clone ChemD x DreamLotus...clone Chem4 x DreamLotus....AnnaC's NYCD x DreamLotus...


----------



## Bubbashine (Jan 11, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> That's what Sannie says about his herijuana, you know.  Good to see you're still kickin'.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like to trim?


I do normally just they had a very nice frost on them it seemed a waste as the nugs are small.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2017)

Bubbashine said:


> I do normally just they had a very nice frost on them it seemed a waste as the nugs are small.


A little grind, shake, and scrape over an $8 silk screen will knock the frost off those leaves for you, amigo.


----------



## Oriah (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey everybody, long time Bodhi fan here. 
I want to try one of the Goji OG crosses, and im trying to decide between Black Raspberry or Boysenberry Hashplant. 
Thoughts? Im guessing the Black Raspberry would have more flavor and the Boysenberry would be frostier, but im just speculating, lol.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 12, 2017)

Oriah said:


> Hey everybody, long time Bodhi fan here.
> I want to try one of the Goji OG crosses, and im trying to decide between Black Raspberry or Boysenberry Hashplant.
> Thoughts? Im guessing the Black Raspberry would have more flavor and the Boysenberry would be frostier, but im just speculating, lol.


Hey, Oriah, welcome back. Enjoyed following your scrog/mainline grows few years ago. There are a few guys here that have grown those, I believe @apbx720 did. I haven't grown either of these strains, so I have no specific info for you. I definitely love the '88g13hp dad, haven't tried any wookie crosses yet. Anyway, just wanted to say whatsup.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 12, 2017)

Oriah said:


> Hey everybody, long time Bodhi fan here.
> I want to try one of the Goji OG crosses, and im trying to decide between Black Raspberry or Boysenberry Hashplant.
> Thoughts? Im guessing the Black Raspberry would have more flavor and the Boysenberry would be frostier, but im just speculating, lol.



I've grown the boysenberry. One of my favorite plants. I still grow the boysenberry. 

The black raz is sitting in the vault. 

Bbhp just now in the veg box
 

Had to give it extra N to get it to stop semi-flowering. Finally back into veg mode. 

Last flower run week 8


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 12, 2017)

@GrayeVOx may have ran bosenberry


----------



## GrayeVOx (Jan 12, 2017)

I enjoyed the boysenberry hp a lot still have a clone from the test pack. Tasty berry kush smoke from her easy to grow. There were some great photos of black raz on here a few maybe hundred pages ago. Can't go wrong get them both!


----------



## GrayeVOx (Jan 12, 2017)

Goji OG day 51
SSDD #1 day 51
SSDD#3 Day 51 getting blasted by the fan


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 12, 2017)

Black Raspberry Goji at 24 days, I think this one leans to the Goji side of the cross...


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 13, 2017)

Here my pic of Black Raz that was used on attude seedbank...￼ i havent run boysenberry so im not sure how they compare. This one leans hard to mamas side.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 13, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Here my pic of Black Raz that was used on attude seedbank...￼View attachment 3875291 i havent run boysenberry so im not sure how they compare. This one leans hard to mamas side.


All the boysenberry I popped lean a bit to the g13hp daddy. Even in veg they are greasy and smell like hash. I love it. 

Cured you get some nice berry flavor and smells. I find it close to like real blueberries I grow in my garden. Granted, I've never had a Boysenberry


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2017)

GrayeVOx said:


> Can't go wrong get them both!


So just get a pack of Goji and you should have both covered.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 13, 2017)

GrayeVOx said:


> I enjoyed the boysenberry hp a lot still have a clone from the test pack. Tasty berry kush smoke from her easy to grow. There were some great photos of black raz on here a few maybe hundred pages ago. Can't go wrong get them both!


Grayevox was the reason I ran the bbhp. His test run made it a must run


----------



## toddwalker33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Everyone excited for B's drop. Could not find much info on the vintage pine bud. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 13, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Here my pic of Black Raz that was used on attude seedbank...￼View attachment 3875291 i havent run boysenberry so im not sure how they compare. This one leans hard to mamas side.


Speechless


----------



## **Clouded** (Jan 13, 2017)

You guys are killin it with the pics this week. Beautiful plants everybody!! Got some real pros up in here.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 13, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> Everyone excited for B's drop. Could not find much info on the vintage pine bud. Anyone have any insight?



Not much about the Vintage Pine Bud, but i believe Sensi had it way back when. If they do now I have nooo idea. Im talking waaaay back.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 13, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> Everyone excited for B's drop. Could not find much info on the vintage pine bud. Anyone have any insight?


...and just like that! things disappeared(within seconds!), hopefully the positive energy i put out will return & grace me abundantly with the tk x dragonsblood & atf x ssdd beans i selected...


----------



## hillbill (Jan 13, 2017)

Lemon Lotus is 23 days in and strong Indica with one pheno being a bit branchier.Seriously budding decent sized plants. Touch these and it's all Skunk ass! That ain't lemon.

Oaxacan Zipolite Lifeguard though is at 30 days and starting buds with one having rounded buds and the other 2 putting out feathers. Still growing, still stretching and just being wild. Upper leaves are needle narrow and the plants are lime-chartreuse. I LST most everything, tying branches to container rim and they have used up all my rim space. I use oval containers. So today I supercropped about 60 stems/branches. looks like a tornado hit! Love LST. Seldom supercrop but need some order in the tent. These plants act like wild weeds. Hope it's better than ditch weed! Reminds me of my first purple haze, this may take a while.

Secret Chief at 30 days average size with dense solid buds and extreme frost. Very Indica prone. Vaping the last of my last Secret Chief and needed more! I really like this strain but not the best if you plan on doing much. Spicy and dank.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2017)

Orgi, @ 37 days from flip. Goji mom lurking.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 13, 2017)

So who scooped all them new bodhi beans in 30 seconds? Hope everyone is well.


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 13, 2017)

Yea, that drop went quick eh? Thought I saw 3 packs available for most of that stuff


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 13, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Orgi, @ 37 days from flip. Goji mom lurking.
> 
> View attachment 3875574
> View attachment 3875575


What did you use for the orange side of that?


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jan 13, 2017)

cripplecreek77 said:


> So who scooped all them new bodhi beans in 30 seconds? Hope everyone is well.


I got a pack of the Guava Wookie


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> What did you use for the orange side of that?


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 13, 2017)

cripplecreek77 said:


> So who scooped all them new bodhi beans in 30 seconds? Hope everyone is well.


I got a confirmation email....but looking at the sales history I am not in the top 3 for any of what I "purchased"....and thought there were only 3 packs available for the limited.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 13, 2017)

well, i snagged goji og and dream beaver, plus have sunshine daydream ad others so i am happy. 

slow to click, slow to smile.....


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jan 13, 2017)

I was glad to see Green lotus back on the menu as that is what I was waiting for. Lots of strains restocked like Mother's Milk , dream beaver, sky lotus and such.


----------



## toddwalker33 (Jan 13, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> I got a confirmation email....but looking at the sales history I am not in the top 3 for any of what I "purchased"....and thought there were only 3 packs available for the limited.


Supposedly super limited was 5 packs per distributor as per dragboat on zlabs. Snagged a pack of pinebud x kashmir although we will see if it doesnt get kicked back as I am #7 on the list


----------



## 18B (Jan 14, 2017)

Great Lakes is a getting a new Bodhi drop...


----------



## jwreck (Jan 14, 2017)

Popped 6 Magenta HP - all 6 cracked in less than 24 hrs. 3 got planted after 2 days in paper towel unfortunately the other 3 got scrapped as they were crawling along after a extra day and a half soaking, i have way too many beans to get to so i just popped 3 more.
The pack had 16 but i noticed some seeds were already split and can see the tail starting to emerge on 2.
freebie pack so cant really complain


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 14, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Popped 6 Magenta HP - all 6 cracked in less than 24 hrs. 3 got planted after 2 days in paper towel unfortunately the other 3 got scrapped as they were crawling along after a extra day and a half soaking, i have way too many beans to get to so i just popped 3 more.
> The pack had 16 but i noticed some seeds were already split and can see the tail starting to emerge on 2.
> freebie pack so cant really complain


16 beans in a pack?! a freebie pack at that. oh man, that bodhi is truly a generous soul...


----------



## ShyGuru (Jan 14, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Popped 6 Magenta HP - all 6 cracked in less than 24 hrs. 3 got planted after 2 days in paper towel unfortunately the other 3 got scrapped as they were crawling along after a extra day and a half soaking, i have way too many beans to get to so i just popped 3 more.
> The pack had 16 but i noticed some seeds were already split and can see the tail starting to emerge on 2.
> freebie pack so cant really complain


The Magenta Hashplant is known to have germ problems. They were mostly pulled because many packs had partial germination while still inside the pack so you're not the only person to find that problem. Might be why they were packed with extra seeds to cover any duds.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 14, 2017)

My Secret Chief is great once past the first few weeks but tend to b weak and slow early. It is OGKushSFV/88g13/Hash Plant. Kinda forgot about that.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 14, 2017)

Where was the drop at that sold out so quickly? I check GLG but didn't see anything new listed of the strains you guys mentioned.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jan 14, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Where was the drop at that sold out so quickly? I check GLG but didn't see anything new listed of the strains you guys mentioned.


They dropped at 6 pm est at glg last night. The limited strains sold out almost immediately.


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 14, 2017)

GLG website software was still fucked up and over selling packs....I still haven't received any replies upon whether or not my order that went through is valid....just gonna have to wait. Same shit happened last time I ordered from there almost a year ago....


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 14, 2017)

ShyGuru said:


> The Magenta Hashplant is known to have germ problems. They were mostly pulled because many packs had partial germination while still inside the pack so you're not the only person to find that problem. Might be why they were packed with extra seeds to cover any duds.


I tested this cross and had 2/10 pop .... and both were finicky bitches...on the clone run, #2 actually tasted great, but had a piss poor yield...


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 14, 2017)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> I got a pack of the Guava Wookie


Will find out in a few days who actually got what.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jan 14, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> Will find out in a few days who actually got what.


Hopefully anyway. I was in the top 3 and they said they go by the time you checked out. They had 9 to start so I am hoping to be good. If not ill hit the star flight Guava instead but I think the Guava x wookie is going to be something special.


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 14, 2017)

I still run a cut of the Guava Hashplant that everyone loves...has the lemon lime funk mixed in with the hashplant power....yields great too.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm hoping my triangle kush x dragons blood is actually mine. I was talking to a friend about wanting to see bodhi make that cross a few weeks ago, and then found out he did. Gonna be a major bummer if I don't. @strayfox gear you know bodhi pretty well from what I gather so you may know, has Bodhi ever worked the Albert Walker? I've always wanted to try it and would love to see what he could do with it. I asked bodhi but I know he has a lot going on right now and I don't want to bother him too much. Best wishes and funk blessings to everyone.


----------



## J&J frosty gem (Jan 15, 2017)

silver MTN,dread bread x ssdd and 1 deadhead og x lbl freebie


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 15, 2017)

There is a post in the GLG thread about the Bodhi drop and what is going on.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jan 15, 2017)

Found it...that sucks ballz...lol. wait and see I guess


----------



## numberfour (Jan 15, 2017)

Boom! Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream Tester #7 passes the smoke test 
 
Huge cherry terps on this one, always was throughout flowering. Its cherries with a little cake mixture on the inhale and more pronounced on the exhale, really coats the mouth and extremely tasty and morish, I couldn't put this joint down. Pretty much instant effects, deep, heavy, relaxing on the body and head. Inner and outta warmth if that makes any sense and left me with a great big smile on my face.
 
Sent a few smoke samples of all 4 phenos out to get a wider view on the strain. I'll put my thoughts on the other phenos as I smoke them but this pheno alone ticks a lot of boxes for me. 

As a strain I've found it fast and easy to root. Twice the cuts have shown roots in 8 - 10 days in peat pots. Loves and responds well to topping. Stretch was manageable with only one pheno half the size of the other 3.


----------



## toddwalker33 (Jan 15, 2017)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> Found it...that sucks ballz...lol. wait and see I guess


Messages going out now to the people who didn't win or they did for me at least


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm a winner regardless of what they say


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm a winner regardless of what they say


----------



## torontoke (Jan 15, 2017)

What was there to be won?


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 15, 2017)

Anyone got any info on thunder wookie? I can't decide between that and ssdd!


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 15, 2017)

From what I have seen the ssdd is pure fire.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jan 15, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


>





toddwalker33 said:


> Messages going out now to the people who didn't win or they did for me at least





toddwalker33 said:


> Messages going out now to the people who didn't win or they did for me at least


Yeah I just recieved a confirmation email.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jan 15, 2017)

Pretty sad that GLG's store software vendor still hasn't figured out how to use the locking features of the database they are using so each pack gets sold only once.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jan 15, 2017)

They are going to do random drops from now on so there wont be anymore feeding frezies for seed sales. Instead your your to have to keep checking the site when they randomly put up new stock


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 15, 2017)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> They are going to do random drops from now on so there wont be anymore feeding frezies for seed sales. Instead your your to have to keep checking the site when they randomly put up new stock


Yeah....fuck that.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 15, 2017)

durbanblue said:


> From what I have seen the ssdd is pure fire.


Music to my ears.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jan 15, 2017)

Shit I missed out lol.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 15, 2017)

Fuck it, just ordered thunder wookie and ssdd. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't excited!


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jan 15, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> Fuck it, just ordered thunder wookie and ssdd. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't excited!


I know I would be. I have some ssdd


----------



## toddwalker33 (Jan 15, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> Fuck it, just ordered thunder wookie and ssdd. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't excited!


Good luck with your newfound bodhi addiction. Too many strains too little time


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 15, 2017)

Wookie= Lavender=


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 15, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Wookie= Lavender=


We r the same u and i. Lol


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 15, 2017)

So everyone in the love tent is knocked up. Gogi x ssdd dude did a good job of getting to every girl in there. 

Will have new gear up for testing soon and see how he passes on. 

All x (gogi x ssdd) male:
Grandpa's breath x 
Golden tahoe master f3 x
Black strawberry glue x 
Ogkb x snow lotus x 
White crème x
Gg4 x 
Chem soda cookies x
Nitro cookies x


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 16, 2017)

Me and penguin. Chillin. Enjoying that packers win baby. Go pack go, u kno u didnt see that shit coming

 
Cobra lips


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 16, 2017)

Goji OG x SSDD -- are these released and available anywhere?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 16, 2017)

Great Lakes Genetics has them now.


----------



## twistedinfinity (Jan 16, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Great Lakes Genetics has them now.


I don't see any Goji x SSDD from Bodhi on GLG.. But they do have Goji and SSDD themselves.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jan 16, 2017)

twistedinfinity said:


> I don't see any Goji x SSDD from Bodhi on GLG.. But they do have Goji and SSDD themselves.


I didnt even know that cross existed , let us know if you ever find it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2017)

twistedinfinity said:


> I don't see any Goji x SSDD from Bodhi on GLG.. But they do have Goji and SSDD themselves.





JebsCrispyCritters said:


> I didnt even know that cross existed , let us know if you ever find it.



So...let's say you have a strain that is the "total package" , what would be the reason to cut it w/ SSDD ?

"
Bodhi Seeds Goji OG

This hybrid has excelled indoors and out and is truly the total package, incredible full on OG aroma and taste with an undercurrent of red berries, black cherry, Hawaiian punch, liquorice, and alpine strawberries. One of the biggest yielding OG’s he’s ever run that still maintains the effect, aroma, taste, and resin content of a true OG. Improved stature, no more floppy stems, or insane staking required... grows like an indica hybrid. The few people he has let run her, are dropping everything to pack their rooms with her. ".


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 16, 2017)

twistedinfinity said:


> I don't see any Goji x SSDD from Bodhi on GLG.. But they do have Goji and SSDD themselves.


Its on the auction. It aint bodhi though. But the goji x ssdd was a tester on the last list


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jan 16, 2017)

If there was a total package strain ,I think that would make it all the more interesting to make crosses with it. I think pheno hunting is half the fun..


----------



## torontoke (Jan 16, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> So...let's say you have a strain that is the "total package" , what would be the reason to cut it w/ SSDD ?
> 
> "
> Bodhi Seeds Goji OG
> ...


Same reason no one has invented a washing machine that also dries.
two or more sales is better then one.

I'm still trying to figure out how u lose a prized male and strains go extinct after selling 1000's of packs.
But 100 packs of ssdd keep popping up


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2017)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> If there was a total package strain ,I think that would make it all the more interesting to make crosses with it. I think pheno hunting is half the fun..


But by definition, a 'total package' could only be subtracted from by addition, no?

The only exception might be if one were creating various _flavors _of the total package, ya dig?


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jan 16, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> But by definition, a 'total package' could only be subtracted from by addition, no?
> 
> The only exception might be if one were creating various _flavors _of the total package, ya dig?
> View attachment 3877685


I wasnt trying to come off negative just optimistic, I dont feel there is one strain to rule them all but if there was I can see why you would say why mess with perfection. To be honest I get disgusted with the amount of multi strain crossing that goes on. Dont get me wrong I love hybrids but, if you comb the seedbanks like I do some of them are damn right ridiculous. The have 5 or 6 "fire" strains all jumbled up in one cross. And they are not even stable strains just, "fire" hyped up crosses they make and try and slap some kind of catchy name with and sell it for $100 plus. The reason I am such a Bodhi fan is he uses sound and proven gentics and breed with the best characteristics, then he tests them out for some times years before they are ready to be sold to the public and they are all priced the same. Not overcharging for the trendy or hyped up names on todays market. Shit I will run just about anything that guy throws out . Sry for the rant but, the breeders market today is getting way to fricking saturated for those who love cash and not the plant.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 16, 2017)

twistedinfinity said:


> I don't see any Goji x SSDD from Bodhi on GLG.. But they do have Goji and SSDD themselves.


Looked at the x and saw a +!


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jan 16, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Same reason no one has invented a washing machine that also dries.
> two or more sales is better then one.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how u lose a prized male and strains go extinct after selling 1000's of packs.
> But 100 packs of ssdd keep popping up


I asked the same thing and the response I got was more of a reserved seed stock because so many seeds were produced. Normally I would be like fuck that noise but, given Bodhi is a solid breeder I will have to go with that until proven otherwise. Dont get me started on the Brothers Grim great comeback with how they have been gone for what? 12 years or so and now they are selling their original gear. Im not on that train.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 16, 2017)

Gogi x ssdd are testers. Unfortunately got all males in the pack. Ogkb x ssdd are also testers. Definitely bodhi, not released afaik. I still have a couple of the ggssdd males around. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## torontoke (Jan 16, 2017)

Don't get me wrong
I've liked every bodhi strain I've tried and I'd run anything he puts out at least once but this recent drop has rubbed me the wrong way.
Besides a restock of things everyone was told to get while they lasted cus there wouldn't be anymore but the limited auction stuff idk.
That's why I asked what was there to be won.
I read people calling the ability to purchase something as a "win."
And testers at that.
Atf x ssdd were testers too


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jan 16, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Don't get me wrong
> I've liked every bodhi strain I've tried and I'd run anything he puts out at least once but this recent drop has rubbed me the wrong way.
> Besides a restock of things everyone was told to get while they lasted cus there wouldn't be anymore but the limited auction stuff idk.
> That's why I asked what was there to be won.
> ...


I feel you man. Last thing I want is to feel like I just got played. I thought to myself ..wow ...I have some limited gear and 2 months later they have a 100 packs or its given away as a freebie.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 16, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Gogi x ssdd are testers. Unfortunately got all males in the pack. Ogkb x ssdd are also testers. Definitely bodhi, not released afaik. I still have a couple of the ggssdd males around.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Hmmm... not that you're the only one on RIU doing this, but bodhi asked folks not to use his testers for their own work until they're released. Maybe you spoke with B about it first, if so I apologize.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 16, 2017)

coolkid.02 said:


> Hmmm... not that you're the only one on RIU doing this, but bodhi asked folks not to use his testers for their own work until they're released. Maybe you spoke with B about it first, if so I apologize.


If I was planning on charging anything for any of the crosses I made with testers I'm sure he'd have an issue, but he actually encourages people to use any special plants you find in his beans to breed and preserve. The release thing you're talking about is specifically due to stability reasons. I'm pretty sure he's good about stating this expressly, and 100% does not give a fuck what you do in your own free space with his gear. 

I'll state unless it hasn't been clear, all of my bodhi crosses/f2s are for preservation and sharing great phenos. I don't actually consider them anything more than polyhybrids anyway and I don't feel that is true breeding. Any beans I have for $$ are strains I've at least worked down the line a bit and can call them something new. 

I will mention that I am in contact with Mr and Mrs B and they're updated fairly often on any of bodhis work I have running so I would hope he would let me know if I was offending him by doing what I'm doing. 

I think they actually like to see male testers grown out as well and I don't know if I would ever grow them all the way out unless I was thinking about using them for pollen. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ncboy65 (Jan 16, 2017)

coolkid.02 said:


> View attachment 2270546
> 
> Man... I love this bud!


it doesn't get any better than that. Perfect!


----------



## twistedinfinity (Jan 16, 2017)

Haha no probs hillbill happens to us all 

SSDD crosses look firrrreeee


----------



## ShyGuru (Jan 16, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Don't get me wrong
> I've liked every bodhi strain I've tried and I'd run anything he puts out at least once but this recent drop has rubbed me the wrong way.
> Besides a restock of things everyone was told to get while they lasted cus there wouldn't be anymore but the limited auction stuff idk.
> That's why I asked what was there to be won.
> ...


I can completely understand where you're coming from but remember it wasn't Bodhi that said "run and get them while they last!" That was the glg sales pitch. All Bodhi ever said was that he lost the parents and that he still had seeds stashed away. Also the ATF x SSDD was on the tester list at least as early as fall 2015 if not before and eventually 'testers' become 'strains'. if I have one concern when it comes to bodhi its when I see plants that don't even remotely match the strain description. Could just be different phenotypes expressed but when you have so many strains it's also easy to mix up a label or accidentally mix in a few random seeds.


----------



## torontoke (Jan 16, 2017)

ShyGuru said:


> I can completely understand where you're coming from but remember it wasn't Bodhi that said "run and get them while they last!" That was the glg sales pitch. All Bodhi ever said was that he lost the parents and that he still had seeds stashed away. Also the ATF x SSDD was on the tester list at least as early as fall 2015 if not before and eventually 'testers' become 'strains'. if I have one concern when it comes to bodhi its when I see plants that don't even remotely match the strain description. Could just be different phenotypes expressed but when you have so many strains it's also easy to mix up a label or accidentally mix in a few random seeds.


I didn't realize the Atf X ssdd were that old. Most of the ssdd testers were sent out not that long ago.
I'm glad that it was released tho


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 16, 2017)

Actually as early as summer 2014 atf x ssdd was a tester along with allot of what is out now. It just shows how long it takes for strains to realy get out there. What I find more interesting is all the other strains that never made it to retail. Not even as freebies for whatever reason.


----------



## torontoke (Jan 16, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Actually as early as summer 2014 atf x ssdd was a tester along with allot of what is out now. It just shows how long it takes for strains to realy get out there. What I find more interesting is all the other strains that never made it to retail. Not even as freebies for whatever reason.


Hmm
Weird
I was sent a pack within the last six months.
Gives me confidence for the last 4 I have going now


----------



## baronvonbud (Jan 16, 2017)

anyone ever use TSSC for bodhi ? my buddies dream beaver looks like a common skunk but were all male so he'll never know


----------



## ShyGuru (Jan 16, 2017)

I grew out the Blue Dream x SSDD testers and it was tasty very potent and yeilded quite well and yet it hasn't been released as of yet. I think that SSDD daddy could be something special. I haven't tried SSDD yet, tho I have it in the vault, but it passes on the traits that everyone mentions when they talk about it. It's definitely a comfort strain like being wrapped in a warm comfy blanket lol


----------



## Ray black (Jan 16, 2017)

Got 7 SSDD going right now

Couple shots of them


----------



## Chef420 (Jan 16, 2017)

I have one in flower and she's short and bushy like the one in the center. They're going to frost up pretty soon.


----------



## cookie stash (Jan 16, 2017)

How is SSDD in terms of nutrients requirements?

Does SSDD like to be main-lined?


----------



## Chef420 (Jan 16, 2017)

Mine is hungry and she'll take whatever you throw at her.
As far as mainling goes, from my experience it isn't worth the long veg times. My experience with mainling is with a gth#1 and a maple leafxblack domina. The structure of my ssdd pheno and the MLBD are very similar but after mainling the MLBD it yielded a little less than average and the gth almost double.
I also had an issue with the stem splitting in two places. I hadn't been running silica so I've added that. I mention this because mainlining can put a lot of stress on the nodes.
As I said that's just my experience.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 17, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Actually as early as summer 2014 atf x ssdd was a tester along with allot of what is out now. It just shows how long it takes for strains to realy get out there. What I find more interesting is all the other strains that never made it to retail. Not even as freebies for whatever reason.


Right. Theres alot. And im surprised i didnt see any testers for fall 2016. Mayb spring 2017. Lemme kno if anyone gets word
Hes got some moms im wanna works with


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 17, 2017)

Who has grown this cross out?
Cali-o( Ae77 cut )x Yo Moma


----------



## Ray black (Jan 17, 2017)

cookie stash said:


> How is SSDD in terms of nutrients requirements?
> 
> Does SSDD like to be main-lined?



Not sure about the mainlining
But she (all the phenos, even the taller ones) sets up like a champ

Scrogs herself. So aside from topping once, they have taken care of themselves.

I have faith the outcome or product will be just as good as the structure

We will see though, lol


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 17, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Who has grown this cross out?
> Cali-o( Ae77 cut )x Yo Moma
> View attachment 3878279


@strayfox gear


And im almost certian theres a breedbay report on the caliyo


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 17, 2017)

ShyGuru said:


> I grew out the Blue Dream x SSDD testers and it was tasty very potent and yeilded quite well and yet it hasn't been released as of yet.* I think that SSDD daddy could be something special*. I haven't tried SSDD yet, tho I have it in the vault, but it passes on the traits that everyone mentions when they talk about it. It's definitely a comfort strain like being wrapped in a warm comfy blanket lol


From what I have seen online the SSDD dad is putting out some fucking fire. I am VERY excited for these crosses to become commercially available.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 17, 2017)

5 Ssdd 21 days flower


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 17, 2017)

Heard it was someone's B day today in the RIU Bodhi fam. ??


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 17, 2017)

YerpGodMarley said:


> 5 Ssdd 21 days flower
> View attachment 3878391 View attachment 3878392 View attachment 3878393 View attachment 3878394 View attachment 3878395


8

Each top looks like a lil flashlight  What kind of smells you have ?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 17, 2017)

Anyone with experience know if the SSDD dad passes off the buttery smell Bodhi said it had? I can't fuckin stand buttery weed. I used to get buttery smelling blueberry plants every 1 of 15 or so females in Blubonic by SoL and the blueberry muffin was on point but the butter ones just didn't do it for me smell wise and their high was nearly non-existent. The Lemon Skunk butter pheno you get out of GHS LemonSkunk (old Amsterdam name of that cross was Citral though they just renamed put their tag on it).

I figure if it is dominant and the some of the crosses come out I like I will just use my own selections to make them.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 17, 2017)

From wat ive seenthe ssdd dad puts off more berrt. No butter ime


----------



## ShyGuru (Jan 17, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Anyone with experience know if the SSDD dad passes off the buttery smell Bodhi said it had? I can't fuckin stand buttery weed. I used to get buttery smelling blueberry plants every 1 of 15 or so females in Blubonic by SoL and the blueberry muffin was on point but the butter ones just didn't do it for me smell wise and their high was nearly non-existent. The Lemon Skunk butter pheno you get out of GHS LemonSkunk (old Amsterdam name of that cross was Citral though they just renamed put their tag on it).
> 
> I figure if it is dominant and the some of the crosses come out I like I will just use my own selections to make them.


Berry chem for me, I assume the chem came from SSDD. Mouth coating yes, but not buttery in my experience


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 17, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Heard it was someone's B day today in the RIU Bodhi fam. ??


Lol, didn't know I had it posted anywhere 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't think I'd like anything that even slightly resembles butter.

When my wife makes popcorn I wanna puke from the smell.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 17, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Lol, didn't know I had it posted anywhere
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Was on the bay. My apologies brother ,,, didnt mean to put ya on the spot. Happy F'n b day though huh !


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 17, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Was on the bay. My apologies brother ,,, didnt mean to put ya on the spot. Happy F'n b day though huh !


Hahaha. Thank you. I was just curious as to where the info was getting out haha. Much appreciated. Taking the day off. Going to get trashed i think. Haven't taken the day off in a while. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 17, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Hahaha. Thank you. I was just curious as to where the info was getting out haha. Much appreciated. Taking the day off. Going to get trashed i think. Haven't taken the day off in a while.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I halfway thought he was talking about me, figured I lied about my bday by a day for the account registration 

Happy bday @kmog33


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 17, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I halfway thought he was talking about me, figured I lied about my bday by a day for the account registration
> 
> Happy bday @kmog33


Haha thank you. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 17, 2017)

Well happy F'n Birthday to you to Jp lol.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 17, 2017)

What's a good sativa hybrid to get? I want to get two packs other being indica.
@ anyone


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 17, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> What's a good sativa hybrid to get? I want to get two packs other being indica.
> @ anyone


Get a temple cross if you can find one. Some of the best sativa plants I've ever smoked came from bodhi's temple lines.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 17, 2017)

Al Yamoni said:


> Get a temple cross if you can find one. Some of the best sativa plants I've ever smoked came from bodhi's temple lines.


Cool, seems like seed vault of California and attitude have the most choices for Bodhi, any other places I should check out ?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 17, 2017)

Super silver temple at Great Lakes looks good


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jan 17, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> What's a good sativa hybrid to get? I want to get two packs other being indica.
> @ anyone


Im a fan of Prayer Tower (sativa) and Buddha’s hand , that Lemon Thai is something worth smoking.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 17, 2017)

Damn Great Lakes buy two get one pack free. 

That sounds like a great deal. Shit I'm getting sweaty now


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 17, 2017)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> Im a fan of Prayer Tower (sativa) and Buddha’s hand , that Lemon Thai is something worth smoking.


Yea that sounds good.

I bet all his gear is worth smoking, it's just so hard to choose.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 17, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Damn Great Lakes buy two get one pack free.
> 
> That sounds like a great deal. Shit I'm getting sweaty now


Great lakes is excellent. @headiegardens on IG is my other go to as well


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 17, 2017)

Al Yamoni said:


> Great lakes is excellent. @headiegardens on IG is my other go to as well


I'm realizing a lot of stuff worth knowing in this Industry is happening on IG. I need to get on that thanks.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 17, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Cool, seems like seed vault of California and attitude have the most choices for Bodhi, any other places I should check out ?


Not a fan of banks outside the US for customs reasons and although SVOC is legit, I'm not a fan of the way they do business when you can throw a rock and hit a seed vendor that has good customer service skills.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 17, 2017)

Al Yamoni said:


> Not a fan of banks outside the US for customs reasons and although SVOC is legit, I'm not a fan of the way they do business when you can throw a rock and hit a seed vendor that has good customer service skills.


Yea I barely started looking into the vault. Great Lakes is the one I'm probably going to go with. $140 bucks for about 30 high quality beans is hard to beat. Not sure if even the Tude can match that.


----------



## RootzGemini (Jan 18, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> This is a looooooong shot,,, but anyone have any Blueberry Hill beans out there in Bodhi land. ?


I will try germinating one or two when I get a chance and if they pop and have vigor I will PM you. My seed storage practices weren't adequate years back, and I fear I wasted my bbh beans, but we will see. I expected to get them going sooner.

I have been setback in major ways the past year and a half and Blueberry Hill is the strain I have been dying to pop. Even if the smoke is weak, that will still be a positive for a friend, she gets too damn hi and the day becomes a wrap for her all too quickly.

All this being said..... if this strain is something you really want, I would part ways with half the pack or whatever surmounts. I need the karma in life, I have waaaaay too many packs in the fridge, and you have a Native American in your avatar. At the very least I will F2 and give away bc I have a special place in my heart for blueberry.


----------



## RootzGemini (Jan 18, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Yea I barely started looking into the vault. Great Lakes is the one I'm probably going to go with. $140 bucks for about 30 high quality beans is hard to beat. Not sure if even the Tude can match that.


140 plus 7 shipping, 11 to 13 beans in a pack o bodhi and bad dawgs long bottom leaf is a fire daddy, so 10 more fire ass beans. The tude will never be able to match that, but she was my first ever... can't forget your first, but that doesn't mean you gotta stick with her.

I will forever have respect for DBJ and GLG. Happy shopping brotha


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 18, 2017)

Here's 10x SSDD F2's from seeds I made a couple of years ago. I started them just to see if they were viable, then they looked so good I couldn't chuck them out, lol! They're just starting to show sex, and it looks like the one that's 2x as tall as the rest is a girl, woot! It also looks like 2 can't get rights, too, lol! These are actually looking better than the original parents!

   

I've got a few Blueberry Hill seeds, too. It was good pot, but I stopped growing because the more I cloned it, the worse it got at throwing nanners!


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 18, 2017)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Here's 10x SSDD F2's from seeds I made a couple of years ago. I started them just to see if they were viable, then they looked so good I couldn't chuck them out, lol! They're just starting to show sex, and it looks like the one that's 2x as tall as the rest is a girl, woot! It also looks like 2 can't get rights, too, lol! These are actually looking better than the original parents!
> 
> View attachment 3879093 View attachment 3879094 View attachment 3879095 View attachment 3879096
> 
> I've got a few Blueberry Hill seeds, too. It was good pot, but I stopped growing because the more I cloned it, the worse it got at throwing nanners!


Sick! I just finished a group of ssdd f2s. I has 2 groups- tall and short. The tall ones put off some of the most delicious grape smells and flavors ive ever experienced. Theyre curing now but first toke right as they dried was great.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2017)

RootzGemini said:


> All this being said..... if this strain is something you really want, I would part ways with half the pack or whatever surmounts. I need the karma in life,.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 18, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Sick! I just finished a group of ssdd f2s. I has 2 groups- tall and short. The tall ones put off some of the most delicious grape smells and flavors ive ever experienced. Theyre curing now but first toke right as they dried was great.


A grape SSDD would put me over the moon...I don't even care if it tastes grapey, I'll just sit and sniff the jar!

And, I should have said I'd be glad to pass along the Blueberry Hills I've got... at least 1/2 a pack. I'll probably never get to pop all I've got in the vault anyway, lol!


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 18, 2017)

FlakeyFoont said:


> A grape SSDD would put me over the moon...I don't even care if it tastes grapey, I'll just sit and sniff the jar!
> 
> And, I should have said I'd be glad to pass along the Blueberry Hills I've got... at least 1/2 a pack. I'll probably never get to pop all I've got in the vault anyway, lol!


Im gunna pop these a guy sent me in that hopes, along with some of those f2s apbx....mmm purple ssdd

Mayb a good cut to hit with that male u got....this was not made by bodhi


----------



## ncboy65 (Jan 18, 2017)

Appalachian said:


> Lesson Plan:
> Healing with Sunshine Daydream...
> 
> View attachment 2929644
> ...


mama miiiiiiiiia


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 18, 2017)

Green Lotus! Kinda crummy pics. See if I can fine tune this camera.
Easy to grow and trim. Was surprised at the amount from this little plant. Did not weigh yet. (No this was not all of it. ) Glad I cloned this one. No need for scrog on this strain.
Smell is fruity and slightly floral. Sure that will change.


----------



## ncboy65 (Jan 18, 2017)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> Goji Og


MAMA MIIIIIIIIA


----------



## Chef420 (Jan 18, 2017)

SSDD Day 46


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 18, 2017)

Anybody ran
Synergy, snowqueen, roadkill unicorn ir blood orange. Feel free to post or dm me ur experience Thatd b pretty cool


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2017)

JDGreen said:


> Anybody ran
> Synergy, snowqueen, roadkill unicorn ir blood orange. Feel free to post or dm me ur experience Thatd b pretty cool


No orange for me in the 3 fems of BO I ran, though the cat that got the rest of the pack said he got one. Nice + yield, but otherwise nothing special.


----------



## incogneato420 (Jan 18, 2017)

elkamino said:


> I think you're right. I'm no Bodhi scholar but its been noted in this thread (can't recall who) that B is dividing





Jp.the.pope said:


> It's actively connected to the air intake with its own exhaust for each box into the flower room
> 
> I'll try to get some better photos in the near future.


Just finished a box in a hurry. Got me kicking myself at those double doors you have. Nice access. So simple bit I just put a reg 32 inch door in


----------



## NewI (Jan 18, 2017)

Anyone unhappy with Bodhi? Looking for good fire hardcore seeds found in Europe...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 19, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> wow, I get it. to each his own... and thanks for the feedback, really makes me feel good about my herb. ( which generally is all smoked within 60 days of harvest... )


Wasn't tryin' to harsh your buzz man. To be clear I've never used the stuff. Just remember seeing the thread I linked.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 19, 2017)

NewI said:


> Anyone unhappy with Bodhi? Looking for good fire hardcore seeds found in Europe...


You are in a bodhi thread with 1485 pages, might be a decent place to read trough and see. I will save you a little trouble though it's not that long because people are unhappy.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 19, 2017)

incogneato420 said:


> Just finished a box in a hurry. Got me kicking myself at those double doors you have. Nice access. So simple bit I just put a reg 32 inch door in


What's that they say about need being the mother of invention....I had some major space constraints that made double doors a requirement for ease of use


----------



## NewI (Jan 19, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> You are in a bodhi thread with 1485 pages, might be a decent place to read trough and see. I will save you a little trouble though it's not that long because people are unhappy.


Hmm .. good point. I am like a troll. sorry!


----------



## ncboy65 (Jan 19, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> I like working with coconut oil as well. Costco has a great deal on cold pressed organic coconut oil too if you were looking for some.


can you share your method for making caps? Please and how you tumble. What system? thank you


----------



## ncboy65 (Jan 19, 2017)

Clankie said:


> Tranquil Elephantizer: Remix (my main indica lady for over a year now)


how in the world did you get those beans. I've never seen them even available? Thanks awesome! I would love to have some.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 19, 2017)

ncboy65 said:


> how in the world did you get those beans. I've never seen them even available? Thanks awesome! I would love to have some.


those where on the attitudeseebank a few years ago.


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 19, 2017)

littlegiant said:


> Green Lotus! Kinda crummy pics. See if I can fine tune this camera.
> Easy to grow and trim. Was surprised at the amount from this little plant. Did not weigh yet. (No this was not all of it. ) Glad I cloned this one. No need for scrog on this strain.
> Smell is fruity and slightly floral. Sure that will change.View attachment 3879293 View attachment 3879294 View attachment 3879295


Sounds like the gc i know


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 19, 2017)

Anybody know if bodhi is still giving out testers from the ssdd male?? The email addy isnt working and ive decided i absolutely NEED blue dream×ssdd


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 19, 2017)

Does anyone have anything from House of Funk on here? 

For those of you, that are saying why am I asking about "house of funk"... 

They were Bodhi's Protege's and there lines have been now discontinued..

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/house-of-funk-genetics/cat_51.html

Currently Growing Frost Hammer, and Would Like to know if Anyone Grew Obsidian Ice.. DSB Black Afgan x Snow Lotus...


----------



## COGrown (Jan 19, 2017)

ncboy65 said:


> how in the world did you get those beans. I've never seen them even available? Thanks awesome! I would love to have some.


I got them off the attitude in 2012. I'm making some f2s and outcrosses with them now. 


Lightgreen2k said:


> Does anyone have anything from House of Funk on here?
> 
> For those of you, that are saying why am I asking about "house of funk"...
> 
> ...


 HoF briefly tried a comeback in 2013 but that was at the seed depot. He had some crosses with I think a chem 3 x Snow Lotus male that I got some of, but then everything there went to shit. They are just in the vault. Everything they made got great reports though.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 19, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> But by definition, a 'total package' could only be subtracted from by addition, no?
> 
> The only exception might be if one were creating various _flavors _of the total package, ya dig?
> View attachment 3877685


Dig dug man. Orgi lol


----------



## ShyGuru (Jan 19, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Anybody know if bodhi is still giving out testers from the ssdd male?? The email addy isnt working and ive decided i absolutely NEED blue dream×ssdd


Good choice! The BD x SSDD is still the best smoke I've grown to date. I'd love to see it's true potential grown out in the hands of an expert like you


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 19, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Anybody know if bodhi is still giving out testers from the ssdd male?? The email addy isnt working and ive decided i absolutely NEED blue dream×ssdd


I agree. I think u need the blue dream x ssdd. I shoulda tested that, i knew it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 19, 2017)

COGrown said:


> I got them off the attitude in 2012. I'm making some f2s and outcrosses with them now.
> 
> HoF briefly tried a comeback in 2013 but that was at the seed depot. He had some crosses with I think a chem 3 x Snow Lotus male that I got some of, but then everything there went to shit. They are just in the vault. Everything they made got great reports though.


I use to have artic fallout.


----------



## incogneato420 (Jan 19, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> What's that they say about need being the mother of invention....I had some major space constraints that made double doors a requirement for ease of use


Its one of those thing that never crossed my mind but as soon as I saw it I was mad it didn't haha. Ahhh well, next time


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jan 19, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Anybody know if bodhi is still giving out testers from the ssdd male?? The email addy isnt working and ive decided i absolutely NEED blue dream×ssdd


Well that would make sense why I can't get a response from Mrs B. Been trying for like 6 months.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mrs. B has been sick for the last few months... B-man has been pulling double duty with both the kids and garden. might be the reason for the delayed response.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jan 19, 2017)

coolkid.02 said:


> Mrs. B has been sick for the last few months... B-man has been pulling double duty with both the kids and garden. might be the reason for the delayed response.


Dang I did not know. It must be serious if she can't even do email.


GET WELL SOON MRS. B! Sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 19, 2017)

Here it is, I got tired of guessing at my soil so I ordered some from "Build a soil". Its 2 cubic yards!!! I sent my soil into a lab and I should have done it MUCH sooner so that I would be able to fix it before I need it!


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 19, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Does anyone have anything from House of Funk on here?
> 
> For those of you, that are saying why am I asking about "house of funk"...
> 
> ...


I ran chem glue for a bit....was a few years later that I realized I had a snow lotus leaner (after running many sl crosses )


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 19, 2017)

doniawon said:


> I ran space monkey next to gg4. Sm makes gg4 look like a clown. This sample nug is early, but I agree this strain might become famous. View attachment 3853258


That space monkey looks quite tasty sir. Overall good experience with the strain?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 19, 2017)

SS#4 I was having a little trouble with my soil, but I got it tested and fixed it the best that I could. I have new soil that these clones are going to go into... Oh, I flipped these last night, so they are basically on day 1 of flower...


I think that these are Cocoon and Lazy Lightining, the lights were still coming on. 


Wookie 41 x SSDD are the closest, they got tall and I think that I am getting more of a berry smell than I did from my SSDD. I am probably going to run SSDD and Goji for my next run, I have like 5 packs of SSDD and it keeps restocking.



I might have let these get too big, but I had enough space to space them out a little. I might clean up the under side tonight. I dont know if anyone noticed, but I have new MH to go with my HPS. So, it goes MH-HPS-MH-HPS now. I might get into COB's one day, but this is cool enough for now lol...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 19, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> From what I have seen online the SSDD dad is putting out some fucking fire. I am VERY excited for these crosses to become commercially available.


I am excited for my SS#4 and Wookie41 x SSDD, they are putting off a strong odor before they even flowered... I think that i just got unlucky with my first pack of SSDD though?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 19, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am excited for my SS#4 and Wookie41 x SSDD, they are putting off a strong odor before they even flowered... I think that i just got unlucky with my first pack of SSDD though?


Any close ups on the wookie 41 x ssdd?

Also BAS is great


----------



## cookie stash (Jan 19, 2017)

Did you guys receive the Starfighter F2 x Long Bottom Leaf freebie testers from GLG? I'm considering what to do with it but don't have much information regarding the strain. Any thoughts?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 19, 2017)

cookie stash said:


> Did you guys receive the Starfighter F2 x Long Bottom Leaf freebie testers from GLG? I'm considering what to do with it but don't have much information regarding the strain. Any thoughts?


There is a Bad dog genetics thread on here somewhere. From what I remember they were good.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bad-dog-genetics.913207/


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 19, 2017)

cookie stash said:


> Did you guys receive the Starfighter F2 x Long Bottom Leaf freebie testers from GLG? I'm considering what to do with it but don't have much information regarding the strain. Any thoughts?


Pics of the sfv x lbl can be found on the zlabs forums...


----------



## **Clouded** (Jan 20, 2017)

Lmfao!? Goji f2s...biggest fan leaves ive ever seen. ...im getting just a little bit frightened over here. lol


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> That space monkey looks quite tasty sir. Overall good experience with the strain?


I flowered and devoured 2 Space Monkies and was surprised at how loud they were and would recommend to anyone. Very loud so take air cleaning seriously. I would be careful if growing with neighbors nearby. Early flimsy stems/branches firm up well in flower.

Sativa leaning with both plants like each other. Chopped at 50 days with rapidly turning trichomes. Very potent with a cedar chest dank that is captivating. I have some Thunder Wookie in veg which is ATF/Wookie 41. Checking out that Wookie side. Germing some Gorilla Bubble BX2 so as to see what the GG4 brings.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2017)

@**Clouded**, do you sleep ever?


----------



## **Clouded** (Jan 20, 2017)

hillbill said:


> @**Clouded**, do you sleep ever?


oh ya, i remember sleep. I used to do that back in the good old days, before kids and work and my honey do list. Lol. No but really i work at night so my hours are opposite from most. Ill be out like a light here in about 45 min.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 20, 2017)

A pic of my underfed orange ssdd. 
I goter dialed in nah tho  even though she kinda looks like hell, shes smells like straight orange crush soda. Nothin else.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 20, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Any close ups on the wookie 41 x ssdd?
> 
> Also BAS is great


I thought that I would do better pics after they start flowering. It's kind of boring right now lol... I mean, if you really want close up pics its not problem.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 20, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I thought that I would do better pics after they start flowering. It's kind of boring right now lol... I mean, if you really want close up pics its not problem.


Must not have been listening  thought they were in flower 

You sir are totally correct. No pics needed


----------



## J&J frosty gem (Jan 20, 2017)

Which fellow bodhi growers has runned silver MTN..What kind of stretch is to b expected..JJ


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 20, 2017)

at this same time last week i was wondering if the choices i made went through...
thank you to bodhi & dragboat for helping me to preserve great genetics for the future...


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2017)

Appalachian Super Skunk forevermore to be known as ASS at my house! Much shorter and easy to remember.


----------



## toddwalker33 (Jan 20, 2017)

Any chance B will bring back lemon thai crosses or just lemon thai's in the future?


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 21, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> Any chance B will bring back lemon thai crosses or just lemon thai's in the future?


Doubtful but i think u can still buy and freebies of those crosses at glg




hillbill said:


> Appalachian Super Skunk forevermore to be known as ASS at my house! Much shorter and easy to remember.


Got that funky ass smell huh


----------



## SensiPuff (Jan 21, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Here it is, I got tired of guessing at my soil so I ordered some from "Build a soil". Its 2 cubic yards!!! I sent my soil into a lab and I should have done it MUCH sooner so that I would be able to fix it before I need it!
> View attachment 3880064


The black cat approves of your soil decision


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2017)

The black cat is wanting to spray the new soil mix. Probably will just piss on top to mark it.. Cats have no respect for fancy mixes. It's all cat litter to them.

That mix could cure your soil worries for good!


----------



## SensiPuff (Jan 21, 2017)

Yeah they're buttcheesing little bastards


----------



## SensiPuff (Jan 21, 2017)

I got a few bags of buildasoil. I mix perlite in mine but like it a lot otherwise


----------



## strayfox gear (Jan 21, 2017)

cripplecreek77 said:


> @strayfox gear you know bodhi pretty well from what I gather so you may know, has Bodhi ever worked the Albert Walker?


Hey brother, good question.
It's hard to say with the b...

Albert walker is definitely not ringing a bell in any bodhi crosses.

I could be wrong. Lol.

That TK/dragonsblood is gonna be a heater for sure.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2017)

My ASS went 4/4 after 36 hours in the paper towel. So did Gorilla Bubble BX2.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2017)

hillbill said:


> My ASS went 4/4 after 36 hours


Mine is one for one this morning.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Mine is one for one this morning.


TMI


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Mine is one for one this morning.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 21, 2017)

Popped some goji the other night so far 4/5, still waiting on the last one to pop but it's only been 36 hours or so. I'll give a little bit longer and if no go I'll write a scathing thread about how midweek song should send me another pack for my troubles. I'll probably write an email with phrases like, "your garbage products", "ripping good honest people off" You know sweet talk them a little.

But seriously I do expect the other seed will still pop and if not fuck it. As Mr. loaf once said


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Popped some goji the other night so far 4/5, still waiting on the last one to pop but it's only been 36 hours or so. I'll give a little bit longer and if no go I'll write a scathing thread about how midweek song should send me another pack for my troubles. I'll probably write an email with phrases like, "your garbage products", "ripping good honest people off" You know sweet talk them a little.
> 
> But seriously I do expect the other seed will still pop and if not fuck it. As Mr. loaf once said


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## MouseE (Jan 21, 2017)

Hey was looking at getting 2 bodhi strains for the first time but was looking for some advice.
Looking at Buddha's hand
Goji og
Forest queen
Ssdd
Sunshine 4
Soraya
Starlight guava
aND joystick

Initially I was thinking goji and ssdd cause they develope the most love but I already have a karmdown for a kush in my garden and everything looks so good....


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2017)

MouseE said:


> Hey was looking at getting 2 bodhi strains for the first time but was looking for some advice.
> Looking at Buddha's hand
> Goji og
> Forest queen
> ...


Sky Lotus, and post pics.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 21, 2017)

hillbill said:


> The black cat is wanting to spray the new soil mix. Probably will just piss on top to mark it.. Cats have no respect for fancy mixes. It's all cat litter to them.
> 
> That mix could cure your soil worries for good!


For sure!!! I have to keep all of my soil in closed containers, otherwise I would find cat turds. It's kind of a lose/lose situation for me because I developed a mouse infestation in my garage. My lights keep it nice and warm along with rabbit food on the floor. I noticed that a mouse will dig in my pots and make tunnels, so the cat is welcome as long as I keep a lid on my soil lol... I had to pull my cars out of the garage because the mice were starting to nest in them.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 21, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I got a few bags of buildasoil. I mix perlite in mine but like it a lot otherwise


This is what I got...

https://buildasoil.com/collections/soil/products/modern-mix-v2-0-oly-mountain-base


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 21, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> For sure!!! I have to keep all of my soil in closed containers, otherwise I would find cat turds. It's kind of a lose/lose situation for me because I developed a mouse infestation in my garage. My lights keep it nice and warm along with rabbit food on the floor. I noticed that a mouse will dig in my pots and make tunnels, so the cat is welcome as long as I keep a lid on my soil lol... I had to pull my cars out of the garage because the mice were starting to nest in them.



Then they start chewing wires and all. No good! Good to keep a cat around.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2017)

Cats get attracted to fish smells from boats and cat piss is a common situation. Never goes away and is worse after carpet has been wet or sticky humid days. Just love that honeysuckle scent in May mixed with cat piss.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 21, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> This is what I got...
> 
> https://buildasoil.com/collections/soil/products/modern-mix-v2-0-oly-mountain-base


I prefer the Malibu mix, but they only had it this summer. Oly mountain is good shit


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 21, 2017)

Just dropped 3 of 

Legends OG x Snow lotus for shits and giggles

Will keep yall posted


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 21, 2017)

SSDD at day 32


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jan 21, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Just dropped 3 of
> 
> Legends OG x Snow lotus for shits and giggles
> 
> Will keep yall posted


Here's my Legend OG x Snow Lotus...
 
She's really pretty but smell is very faint earthy, or carrots, but effects are great for bedtime!


----------



## cookie stash (Jan 21, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> SSDD at day 32


Nice looking SSDD. How tall do they typically get indoor?


----------



## toddwalker33 (Jan 22, 2017)

Looking at some bodhi seeds at thcfarmer store. Overpriced but can't find them anywhere else. Anyone have any issues with seeds being too old there?


----------



## Nu-Be (Jan 22, 2017)

If you do instagram, try @headiegardens for bodhi. Big Shoe's the best - goes by @Sour Sole here.

Go to www.greatlakesgenetics.com and buy bodhi from there. Best US website to buy from, hands down, with great buy-2-get-1-free specials, not to mention the spectacular freebies.

www.JamesBeanCompany.com is a close second.


----------



## toddwalker33 (Jan 22, 2017)

I got that I always order from dbj but over on the farm they had some pura vida. Leery of dropping 120 especially if they are old


----------



## J&J frosty gem (Jan 22, 2017)

silver MTN coming along nicely hoping female.. JJ


----------



## J&J frosty gem (Jan 22, 2017)

group shot 1 silver MTN,2 dread bread x ssdd testers I had left, had to emergency move during testing for bodhi and had these 2 tester seeds left..Smallest plant is a freebie deadhead og x lbl


----------



## DustyNugs (Jan 22, 2017)

First off, I'd like to apologize to Mr. and Mrs B for taking two years to getting around to posting these. My life in Colorado started off pretty unstable and I've only recently been able to flower these plants myself and document everything. I would have never asked for testers if I knew that I'd be moving around so much and unable to flower. 

I started these testers very shortly after I received them. I've been holding on to the clones and just vegging plants for nearly a year now. I was hesitant to flower in my place, but now that its winter I flipped these to flower around Christmas. I'll be starting week 6 on Wednesday.

Chem 3 x G13/HP (#2) - a small dainty plant. I'm not sure if I just flipped a bad clone, I'll run it one more time to see if I can get it a little healthier.

 
 

Chem 3 x G13/HP #4 - Much thicker bud structure, branchy but still kind of squat plant. Not much stretch, super frosty Hashplant pheno? Not much smell other than a hashy profile



 

Chem3 x G13/HP #7 - I like this pheno and #4 because of their squat structure, nice looking yield and the frost. This pheno and #3 have the best smell. I can't pinpoint it, but I believe its the Chem3 or G13 terps coming through. I don't have any other experience with Chem3 or G13 so just guessing here.

 

 

Chem3 x G13HP #3 - By far the most stretchy pheno and I love the way the buds look, but I think I fucked this one up. When I moved it today it felt kind of light and I may have missed some of it's last feeding. I noticed a nanner (just one) and a lot of the pistils have turned so maybe I let the roots get too dry. (By the way, I've run lots of Bodhi now and never seen a ball or a nanner) It's still alive, but I'm definitely going to re-run this one. It has the best smell overall. More Pinenes or something. #7 smells a little more stink and pine so it's nice too.


----------



## J&J frosty gem (Jan 22, 2017)

r these dread bread x ssdd testers ssdd leaning I've not seen dread bread grown


----------



## DustyNugs (Jan 22, 2017)

I had a friend grow these three Alaskan Thunderfuck x Snowlotus for me outdoors this year. I didn't get any pictures because he mixed up the pheno numbering that I gave them from seedlings. The outdoor buds were pretty nice and I had a couple friend raving over how it tastes and smokes. 

ATF x Snowlotus #5 - Definitely something wrong with this plant. From seed, all three were very healthy and had normal vegatative growth. This clone would just not stop autoflowering when I had it in veg. It never really fully flowered but kept lots of pistils as it grew. It has these one leaf fans and the bud structure is obviously strange too. I have a cut I may try to fully revert in Veg, but I may just let it go due to the other two being so nice.



 

ATF x Snowlotus #9 - My favorite after finally figuring out which one I have been smoking. My buddy gave me a little of each plant so I've had some to try, just didn't know which was which. This is definitely the "berry pheno," it has a really super sweet smell and great uplifting high. I think this is the one everybody likes the best.

 

 

ATF x Snowlotus #3 - Also has some berry, but some different undertones not in pheno #9. All of these plants are fairly squat and not stretching, lots of branching and bud sites.


----------



## J&J frosty gem (Jan 22, 2017)

Hey guys I lost Mr & Mrs b email address would someone pm it..I had to move it was hectic at first


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 22, 2017)

I find it pretty cool to see how the Russian ruderalis trait comes through after so long and so much breading (Atf X Snow lotus). Prob not ideal for what you realy wanted but it just goes to show how those genetics are still in there. Pretty neat IMO.


----------



## torontoke (Jan 22, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> I got that I always order from dbj but over on the farm they had some pura vida. Leery of dropping 120 especially if they are old


Midweek song has them aswell
Full packs and singles


----------



## DustyNugs (Jan 22, 2017)

I haven't purchased seeds in a while, but just grabbed a pack of Chem Kesey and Clusterfunk. Can anyone point me in the direction of some Bodhi CBD love, I'm pretty sure I read that he doesn't sell those. I haven't been on Breedbay in a long time either, I'm so behind on my Bodhi literature. Great to see the thread alive and roaring even years later!


----------



## greencropper (Jan 22, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> SSDD at day 32View attachment 3881717


nice man!...gotta get some sunshine DD in my life!


----------



## ShyGuru (Jan 22, 2017)

DustyNugs said:


> I haven't purchased seeds in a while, but just grabbed a pack of Chem Kesey and Clusterfunk. Can anyone point me in the direction of some Bodhi CBD love, I'm pretty sure I read that he doesn't sell those. I haven't been on Breedbay in a long time either, I'm so behind on my Bodhi literature. Great to see the thread alive and roaring even years later!


Check out the freebie list on GLG, pretty sure there are a few cbd offerings to choose from. Have to purchase two packs to get them tho


----------



## DustyNugs (Jan 22, 2017)

Sunshine Daydream #3 - The keeper out of the 3 original females and only 3 seeds I've popped out of that pack. I haven't tested the potency on this one yet, but the #1 pheno tested at 27% THCA... I let that one go, #3 was my favorite all along. I'll have it tested soon although I don't really care about THC content. I'm more of a terpene and overall high kinda smoker, don't need to be stupid high all day long. Finishes in 8-9 weeks and is still one of my favorites 3 years later, will stay in my garden indefinitely.


----------



## DustyNugs (Jan 22, 2017)

Golden Triangle #1 - Still one of my favorites and I've had some people say this is their favorite strain ever... It's actually kinda of a pain in the ass to grow because she's so needy. She'll down all the nutrients you can throw at her and look for more. She also takes around 11 weeks to harvest but ends up looking like the plant in my avatar. Smells of diesel with some green crack fruit/citrus in the mix, straight to the head high.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 22, 2017)

chop day, 2 buckets, 4 clones flowered from roots showing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 22, 2017)

Orgi in the foreground stacking up nice @ 45 days.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 22, 2017)

DustyNugs said:


> I haven't purchased seeds in a while, but just grabbed a pack of Chem Kesey and Clusterfunk. Can anyone point me in the direction of some Bodhi CBD love, I'm pretty sure I read that he doesn't sell those. I haven't been on Breedbay in a long time either, I'm so behind on my Bodhi literature. Great to see the thread alive and roaring even years later!


If you order from Glg you get a Bodhi freebie when purchasing 2 packs and will also get a Bad dog genetics freebie. You could send a message with your Bodhi freebie choice and request a Bad dog high CBD freebie. Something like a zero dark #30 cross. (which is a high cbd strain). There is a thread on here with some grown out with smoke reports.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 22, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3882532 View attachment 3882533 View attachment 3882520
> chop day, 2 buckets, 4 clones flowered from roots showing.


encrusted funky jewels...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 22, 2017)

Incanlama was having a sale on bodhi 50 a pack plus I believe you get a freebie, but they don't let you pick like glg does


----------



## Cellardwellar (Jan 23, 2017)

Is anyone familiar with Mother's Milk and Love Triangle?
How are they?
Is odor control an issue indoor?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 23, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Thats the one i really really want. I got 2 packs so far so im thinking the chance is good. Wondering what else is in there also.


your requested updates my good sir
the pink lotus, again, it was a tester run, so the next run will be much nicer, but these turned out nice for being in a tiny neglected one gallon container.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 23, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> your requested updates my good sir
> the pink lotus, again, it was a tester run, so the next run will be much nicer, but these turned out nice for being in a tiny neglected one gallon container.
> View attachment 3883114
> View attachment 3883115


LOL... My wife and I were just talking about you. Did the Altoids can work last time for the seeds?

Also, anyone interested in the Bad Dog seeds? I have about 5 packs that I will never get to!!!


----------



## elkamino (Jan 23, 2017)

Three SSDD, day 33 of 12/12. All the stems smell to me of burgers with all the toppings. The flowers are just getting a smell and remind of some sort of berry fruit, but the one in this first pic I'm most interested in with a stronger berry smell, maybe blueberry. Wish I'd taken the time to get the same light for all the pix but anyway.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 23, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> LOL... My wife and I were just talking about you. Did the Altoids can work last time for the seeds?
> 
> Also, anyone interested in the Bad Dog seeds? I have about 5 packs that I will never get to!!!


haha, nah the altoids seemed to work fine, smelled like peppermints but they popped just fine, maybe double bag em just to be sure?
you gonna want to try that tranquil elephant x pineapple hashplant?
you should man... you'll thank me...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 23, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> haha, nah the altoids seemed to work fine, smelled like peppermints but they popped just fine, maybe double bag em just to be sure?
> you gonna want to try that tranquil elephant x pineapple hashplant?
> you should man... you'll thank me...


It may be a while before I need anything. We decided to do 2x SSDD this time since I only got 3 fem last time. Also, I have not seen any reviews on the Lando's stash, so I will pop a pack of those also. I heard that PK Kush is a strong smoke from the reviews that I read.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 23, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It may be a while before I need anything. We decided to do 2x SSDD this time since I only got 3 fem last time. Also, I have not seen any reviews on the Lando's stash, so I will pop a pack of those also. I heard that PK Kush is a strong smoke from the reviews that I read.


oh yea, the PK kush is legendary
totally on my list, that the problem with Bodhi, he picks some REAL nice moms
so the want-list is almost endless..
can't wait to flip this trainwreck x snow lotus too


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 23, 2017)

I have plenty of seeds, so it has been harder for me to pop non-Bodhi freebies. You dont have to be my friend to score these 3 BadDog seed packs. I just want to see them go to good use and maybe a report.

 

I couldnt keep them from curling up... I only want good karma for these packs!!!


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 23, 2017)

cookie stash said:


> Nice looking SSDD. How tall do they typically get indoor?


it depends on how long they veg. i've put some in at 7 inches tall and they were 38 inches tall at harvest. i've also let them get to about 13 inches going into flower and they came out at 23 inches tall... but on average they all seemed to stretch about 250-300% according to my records.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 23, 2017)

Cellardwellar said:


> Is anyone familiar with Mother's Milk and Love Triangle?
> How are they?
> Is odor control an issue indoor?


I've grown out a pack of mothers milk, liked it a lot, smell was middle of the road I would say not over powering but you notice it and the pheno I kept there was no doubt about what the smell was very dank "weedy" smell not fruity or anything deceiving.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 23, 2017)

Here are a couple of my Black Raspberry Goji at 5 weeks of flower...


----------



## incogneato420 (Jan 23, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have plenty of seeds, so it has been harder for me to pop non-Bodhi freebies. You dont have to be my friend to score these 3 BadDog seed packs. I just want to see them go to good use and maybe a report.
> 
> View attachment 3883167
> 
> ...


That's awesome, share the wealth! I wish I would have known I could ask for different freebies. I have 2 packs of starfighter x longbottom leaf. I would have liked to try the gg #4 x lbl. Good grow vibes bro, I'm sure they will be a blessing to someone!


----------



## Chef420 (Jan 23, 2017)

SSDD Day 51


----------



## toddwalker33 (Jan 24, 2017)

incogneato420 said:


> That's awesome, share the wealth! I wish I would have known I could ask for different freebies. I have 2 packs of starfighter x longbottom leaf. I would have liked to try the gg #4 x lbl. Good grow vibes bro, I'm sure they will be a blessing to someone!


Same here. Would be willing to swap a starfighter x lbl for a pack of gg4 x lbl if any riu's are up for it.


----------



## doniawon (Jan 24, 2017)

I will gladly accept all starfighter, and gorilla glues from u all


----------



## hillbill (Jan 24, 2017)

If anyone plans on growing Oaxacan Zipolite Lifeguard, I hope you have some time on your hands vast unused spaces in your garden. Sativa.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 24, 2017)

i'll post some pictures when things start going but the first one out of the pack of sunshine daydream just popped!  also added one The Fuzz and one Sorcerer's Apprentice to the mix as well - fingers crossed as i had only bought two each and the first run of them both were males.


----------



## MoonTang420 (Jan 24, 2017)

DustyNugs said:


> I haven't purchased seeds in a while, but just grabbed a pack of Chem Kesey and Clusterfunk. Can anyone point me in the direction of some Bodhi CBD love, I'm pretty sure I read that he doesn't sell those. I haven't been on Breedbay in a long time either, I'm so behind on my Bodhi literature. Great to see the thread alive and roaring even years later!


Bodhi is the best I have moontang bingo pajama and secret chief strange brew all are amazing starting some fem seeds now just getting set back up have to buy a light next week have under t5


----------



## kushking920 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hell yes I'll take one please 



MustangStudFarm said:


> I have plenty of seeds, so it has been harder for me to pop non-Bodhi freebies. You dont have to be my friend to score these 3 BadDog seed packs. I just want to see them go to good use and maybe a report.
> 
> View attachment 3883167
> 
> ...


----------



## Chef420 (Jan 24, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> Bodhi is the best I have moontang bingo pajama and secret chief strange brew all are amazing starting some fem seeds now just getting set back up have to buy a light next week have under t5


How long did you take the strangebrew? I'm on day 53, two phenos but nowhere near finished.


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 24, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> How long did you take the strangebrew? I'm on day 53, two phenos but nowhere near finished.


Maybe it's one of those strain that goes from all white hair to none within a week. Just had one of those around day 60 thinking, well fuck this one gonna go forever and here we are 7 days later pretty much ready to harvest.


----------



## apancake420 (Jan 25, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have plenty of seeds, so it has been harder for me to pop non-Bodhi freebies. You dont have to be my friend to score these 3 BadDog seed packs. I just want to see them go to good use and maybe a report.
> 
> View attachment 3883167
> 
> ...


i would take them my friend! would accept anything u guys have to share! got any thoughts on the cherry hash plant? and also where can i acquire seeds of the "elephant tranquilizer x pineapple hashplant" 
thanks!


----------



## COGrown (Jan 25, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> How long did you take the strangebrew? I'm on day 53, two phenos but nowhere near finished.


That Sweet Skunk momma is a solid 11-13 week strain, depending on how you grow. All the Elfinstone (7 females) I did finished around then. The snow lotus might be faster, but I would expect most strange brew phenos to take 63 days or more.


----------



## MoonTang420 (Jan 25, 2017)

9-10 weeks one pheno seemed to finish a hair quicker than the other could be a ten week flower my man will be worth the wait!


Chef420 said:


> How long did you take the strangebrew? I'm on day 53, two phenos but nowhere near finished.


10


----------



## MoonTang420 (Jan 25, 2017)

COGrown said:


> That Sweet Skunk momma is a solid 11-13 week strain, depending on how you grow. All the Elfinstone (7 females) I did finished around then. The snow lotus might be faster, but I would expect most strange brew phenos to take 63 days or more.


I finished the strange brew in two days over ten weeks and I took it at first signs of any amber I didn't want to let it turn Amber just cloudy what a phenomenal strain though one pheno is a must try


----------



## Chef420 (Jan 25, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> I finished the strange brew in two days over ten weeks and I took it at first signs of any amber I didn't want to let it turn Amber just cloudy what a phenomenal strain though one pheno is a must try


What is that pheno and can you describe it please. I have two distinct ones.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 25, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> What is that pheno and can you describe it please. I have two distinct ones.


How many females do you have? I have 6 going maybe a 7-10 days after stretch now and size alone I have 3 phenos, a very squat plant which doesn't seem to fit at all in the lineage, three plants that did the typical doubling or so at flip and another two that went crazy at least 3x stretch if not more. none of them look super alike so far to me seems like a pretty variable strain, one tall one looks phenomenal I hope that's the one that @MoonTang420 said is a must try I was looking for a good daytime smoke.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jan 26, 2017)

Anyone grow space monkey know how to describe the smell? It's something I find completely indescribable with the ones I have going. None of the smells are on that terpine chart describe the smell of this herb. The only thing I can come up with is this shit smells like if Creed made a cannabis cologne. It's loud, fresh, and then I draw a complete blank.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 26, 2017)

Goji, day 36 (yesterday)


----------



## Psyphish (Jan 26, 2017)

dirtyshawa said:


> Anyone grow space monkey know how to describe the smell? It's something I find completely indescribable with the ones I have going. None of the smells are on that terpine chart describe the smell of this herb. The only thing I can come up with is this shit smells like if Creed made a cannabis cologne. It's loud, fresh, and then I draw a complete blank.


Mine was described as sour apple, but in flower it smelled foul, sour chemical mess that wasn't pleasant in any way.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 26, 2017)

dirtyshawa said:


> Anyone grow space monkey know how to describe the smell? It's something I find completely indescribable with the ones I have going. None of the smells are on that terpine chart describe the smell of this herb. The only thing I can come up with is this shit smells like if Creed made a cannabis cologne. It's loud, fresh, and then I draw a complete blank.


Incredibly loud and hard to describe sounds like SM to me. Try fermenting fruit becoming more like cedar after chop


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jan 26, 2017)

Jabbas Stash - get it while it's hot. gonna be the next tigers milk.


----------



## MoonTang420 (Jan 26, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Goji, day 36 (yesterday)
> View attachment 3885472


Very nice!


----------



## MoonTang420 (Jan 26, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> How many females do you have? I have 6 going maybe a 7-10 days after stretch now and size alone I have 3 phenos, a very squat plant which doesn't seem to fit at all in the lineage, three plants that did the typical doubling or so at flip and another two that went crazy at least 3x stretch if not more. none of them look super alike so far to me seems like a pretty variable strain, one tall one looks phenomenal I hope that's the one that @MoonTang420 said is a must try I was looking for a good daytime smoke.


Yes I believe when I ran the brew the better of the two was the taller growing pheno stretched more than I'd have liked but was prob my own fault w lighting the resin production was grade a and finished it was the most vibrant bright green flower ahh so beautiful I had pics in my old phone il try to find it I think I gave that galaxy to my cuz when she needed a phone il check though brother


----------



## MoonTang420 (Jan 26, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> How many females do you have? I have 6 going maybe a 7-10 days after stretch now and size alone I have 3 phenos, a very squat plant which doesn't seem to fit at all in the lineage, three plants that did the typical doubling or so at flip and another two that went crazy at least 3x stretch if not more. none of them look super alike so far to me seems like a pretty variable strain, one tall one looks phenomenal I hope that's the one that @MoonTang420 said is a must try I was looking for a good daytime smoke.


I myself got two pheno out of six lady's and 2 of the 6 were the phenomenal pick of the litter they didn't finish as fat as I would have liked but was pretty dense for the size they were


----------



## MoonTang420 (Jan 26, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> How many females do you have? I have 6 going maybe a 7-10 days after stretch now and size alone I have 3 phenos, a very squat plant which doesn't seem to fit at all in the lineage, three plants that did the typical doubling or so at flip and another two that went crazy at least 3x stretch if not more. none of them look super alike so far to me seems like a pretty variable strain, one tall one looks phenomenal I hope that's the one that @MoonTang420 said is a must try I was looking for a good daytime smoke.


Mmmm tasted like a citrus that you never wanted to not taste take the time to cure it well so worth the wait


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 26, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> Yes I believe when I ran the brew the better of the two was the taller growing pheno stretched more than I'd have liked but was prob my own fault w lighting the resin production was grade a and finished it was the most vibrant bright green flower ahh so beautiful I had pics in my old phone il try to find it I think I gave that galaxy to my cuz when she needed a phone il check though brother


Thank you sir good to know, sounds like it could be similar to the one I was liking the looks of, early on seems like it is going to be bright green very frosty and looks like the nugs are gonna stack nice even with the stretch.


----------



## torontoke (Jan 26, 2017)

Ok bodhi peeps
I need to pick one more for the next order.
Space cake or granola funk?
Which ones a nicer cookie Dom?
Anyone ran both?


----------



## elkamino (Jan 26, 2017)

3 SSDDs from seed. Week 5 of 12/12, frosty and starting to stack


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 26, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Ok bodhi peeps
> I need to pick one more for the next order.
> Space cake or granola funk?
> Which ones a nicer cookie Dom?
> Anyone ran both?


As far as what I know that each of those dads like to give to their offspring, My personal preference would lean towards the granola funk. I have loved all the snow lotus hybrids, but not as much as my favorite g13hp crosses of his.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 26, 2017)

Al Yamoni said:


> As far as what I know that each of those dads like to give to their offspring, My personal preference would lean towards the granola funk. I have loved all the snow lotus hybrids, but not as much as my favorite g13hp crosses of his.


What does the g13hp tend to give to crosses smell wise?


----------



## elkamino (Jan 26, 2017)

Dank Zappa, 5 weeks into 12/12


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Dank Zappa, 5 weeks into 12/12View attachment 3885867


Man....it used to be I wanted some of these beans because of the name. That's either the 2nd or 3rd best name of a pot strain. And now this pic........who's got the F2s, and who's giving some up?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 26, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What does the g13hp tend to give to crosses smell wise?


Fruit and deep earthy funk for me. Frost and low stretch, too. From what little I've experienced anyway. Oh and potency.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 26, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> Jabbas Stash - get it while it's hot. gonna be the next tigers milk.
> 
> View attachment 3885674


You are running stuff that is on my short list!!! Is that a purple hue or an optical illusion on that Jabba's lol? I keep meaning to get Mother's Milk but it is either sold out or something else happens... I heard that it is big, strong, and has a unique flavor.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 26, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Ok bodhi peeps
> I need to pick one more for the next order.
> Space cake or granola funk?
> Which ones a nicer cookie Dom?
> Anyone ran both?


I heard that More CowBell is a good cookie cross also. Never ran any of them, but I do pay attention to bud porn on here!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 26, 2017)

Al Yamoni said:


> As far as what I know that each of those dads like to give to their offspring, My personal preference would lean towards the granola funk. I have loved all the snow lotus hybrids, but not as much as my favorite g13hp crosses of his.


EDIT: I got mixed up for a sec and thought that granola funk was actually more cowbell... Thanks @torontoke


----------



## torontoke (Jan 27, 2017)

Yea I think more cowbell is the one I'll try.
Thanks guys


----------



## Psyphish (Jan 27, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I heard that More CowBell is a good cookie cross also. Never ran any of them, but I do pay attention to bud porn on here!


Granola Funk and More Cowbell have both been great. Definitely worth growing. I've also got a pack of space cake waiting, yum.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2017)

Alarms! I have seeds in mixed strain tent and can't find hermie! Most affected so far are at least are 2 Lemon Lotus 37 days. Also present are Oaxacan Zipolite Lifeguard 44 days, Secret Chief 44 day and Peak c99 46 days.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 27, 2017)

I'd watch the Oaxacan


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2017)

Have been but one of the LL is well seeded. Anyone with Lotus hermie related info. The boy parts are hiding well! Will go OCD until I find them, probably spreading love everywhere!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2017)

2/3 Lemon Lotus are quite seeded with one even more so than the other with one not seemingly affected. Nor do the Oaxacan or C99 and the Secret Chief looks good. Still not found any pollen on leaves or classic male flowers but I do see things that seem to be male and ballsy looking. 

The Oaxacan showed sex later than the LL even though it's been in flower a week longer.


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 27, 2017)

I ran 2 more cowbell, they were exactly the same. The densest nugs, pleasant hash mint black pepper smell to them. Low overall yield. I'm running 2 more to see if I can find a keeper, I'd include this variety in the line up for a while. As long as I can find a plant at least as good as the first 2 I grew.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 27, 2017)

Not sure of any other future daddys, but word is there is a Ssdd dady spreading his love to quite a few ladies.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Yea I think more cowbell is the one I'll try.
> Thanks guys


It's amazing to me how Bodhi sources the names for some of his strains. I mean, this is pretty obscure.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jan 27, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> It's amazing to me how Bodhi sources the names for some of his strains. I mean, this is pretty obscure.


Google Saturday Night Live and more cowbell, that's the skit that I'm familiar with...
Here's some More Cowbell...

Heavenly Hash plant at 20 days in12/12

Soulmate lowers at day 34 of 12/12

Hope everyone's having a great new year!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 27, 2017)

Since I can't find another pack of Dank Zappa I grabbed
these at Seed Bank For Humanity.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Since I can't find another pack of Dank Zappa I grabbed
> these at Seed Bank For Humanity.
> View attachment 3886427


_AKA Petulant Frenzy. https://www.facebook.com/PetulantFrenzy/





_


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 27, 2017)

^^^^^^ Haha. Everytime I see More Cowbell I think of that SNL clip with Will Ferrell..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 27, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> Google Saturday Night Live and more cowbell, that's the skit that I'm familiar with...
> Here's some More Cowbell...
> View attachment 3886420
> Heavenly Hash plant at 20 days in12/12
> ...


More cowbell looks tasty


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> Google Saturday Night Live and more cowbell, that's the skit that I'm familiar with...





1kemosabe said:


> ^^^^^^ Haha. Everytime I see More Cowbell I think of that SNL clip with Will Farrell..


What'chall talkin' about??
 SNL ? Summer night lovin?

I do know of a trio made up of 2 former Blue Oyster Cult founding members [ and Alice Cooper's bassist ] that does a song named More Cowbell - and it's not a cover of the Castlewood High School Band's version. Could there be a connection?  "C'mon people, eat my brain! " You got a fever??


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes , Blue Oyster Cult but was a skit by Saturday night live. 

And if ya got a fever, the only prescription is More Cowbell !


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Yes , Blue Oyster Cult but was a skit by Saturday night live.
> 
> And if ya got a fever, the only prescription is More Cowbell !


Actually, SNL ripped that skit off from the Sycamore Junior High School variety show. You can clearly see where Will Ferrell ripped this kid off.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Jan 27, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Actually, SNL ripped that skit off from the Sycamore Junior High School variety show. You can clearly see where Will Ferrell ripped this kid off.


How is that even possible?"More Cowbell" at Sycamore Junior High Variety Show* 2016*
The Bruce Dickinson" (Christopher Walken) demands "more cowbell"
"More cowbell" is an American pop culture catchphrase originally derived from an April 8, *2000 Saturday* Night Live comedy sketch which fictionalized the recording of the song "(Don't Fear) The Reaper" by Blue Öyster Cult.


----------



## jwreck (Jan 27, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Since I can't find another pack of Dank Zappa I grabbed
> these at Seed Bank For Humanity.
> View attachment 3886427


Hey does SBFH ship to non med states?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> How is that even possible?"More Cowbell" at Sycamore Junior High Variety Show* 2016*
> The Bruce Dickinson" (Christopher Walken) demands "more cowbell"
> "More cowbell" is an American pop culture catchphrase originally derived from an April 8, *2000 Saturday* Night Live comedy sketch which fictionalized the recording of the song "(Don't Fear) The Reaper" by Blue Öyster Cult.


C'mon dude....why let facts get in the way of a really good story? Somehow....you've missed the clues dropped all along the way.


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 27, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> Google Saturday Night Live and more cowbell, that's the skit that I'm familiar with...
> Here's some More Cowbell...
> View attachment 3886420
> Heavenly Hash plant at 20 days in12/12
> ...


looks exactly like the 2 I grew


----------



## jwreck (Jan 27, 2017)

[QUOTE="MoonTang420, post: 13328168, member: 959493

You give head to your plants?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 27, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Hey does SBFH ship to non med states?


No


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2017)

hillbill said:


> 2/3 Lemon Lotus are quite seeded with one even more so than the other with one not seemingly affected. Nor do the Oaxacan or C99 and the Secret Chief looks good. Still not found any pollen on leaves or classic male flowers but I do see things that seem to be male and ballsy looking.
> 
> The Oaxacan showed sex later than the LL even though it's been in flower a week longer.


I have sacrificed two Lemon Lotus to appease the female gods of the herm curse and am hoping this is the cure! Seems Lotus dad may carry some traits that surface at times from what I've seen on forums.


----------



## J&J frosty gem (Jan 27, 2017)

Bodhi silver MTN & dread bread x ssdd


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jan 27, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> You are running stuff that is on my short list!!! Is that a purple hue or an optical illusion on that Jabba's lol? I keep meaning to get Mother's Milk but it is either sold out or something else happens... I heard that it is big, strong, and has a unique flavor.


haha no filters my friend she's a purple one.





here's some guava hashplant.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 28, 2017)

Black Raspberry Goji 5.5 weeks of flower starting to have some color...


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 28, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> C'mon dude....why let facts get in the way of a really good story? Somehow....you've missed the clues dropped all along the way.


Sry for lagging on the orgi, she's a real beast I'm trying to figure out how I want to flower her out, kind of want to convert her to hydro, 6 months of soil is too much for me. I actually have a gg4 in a hybrid soil/dwc setup that's doing great so may run her that way. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## denverjim (Jan 28, 2017)

RootzGemini said:


> I will try germinating one or two when I get a chance and if they pop and have vigor I will PM you. My seed storage practices weren't adequate years back, and I fear I wasted my bbh beans, but we will see. I expected to get them going sooner.
> 
> I have been setback in major ways the past year and a half and Blueberry Hill is the strain I have been dying to pop. Even if the smoke is weak, that will still be a positive for a friend, she gets too damn hi and the day becomes a wrap for her all too quickly.
> 
> All this being said..... if this strain is something you really want, I would part ways with half the pack or whatever surmounts. I need the karma in life, I have waaaaay too many packs in the fridge, and you have a Native American in your avatar. At the very least I will F2 and give away bc I have a special place in my heart for blueberry.


I got blue hill as a freebie from the att 2-3 yrs ago grew it out last yr 4/5 dems was excellent. I have 6 or so seeds left if I didn't give away. I went nuts last yr and bought more Bodhi than I can grow in a lifetime GLG had a super special buy one get one free @ $35 pk what can one do but spend.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 28, 2017)

NEED BODHI DANKNESS ADVICE FAST PLEASE! 

Hey guys. I only got one paper. Thank goodness I had two. But, even tho I've spoiled the ending by answering this question before it was even published. I seriously still need the advice. "WAS" this Dank Sinatra ready to smoke? 
With flash. 
 I dunno. 3-4 dense grams. 
 Little piece off the bottom. Half that maybe 1/3-1-2 gram I guess. 
 
Rolled with a dollar bill. I smoked half of it and im all smiles. Peace and love!


----------



## budLIFE60 (Jan 28, 2017)

Shitty phone pictures but here's my bodhi gear

4 satsuma gals couple weeks left in flower
 

2 ssdd a little over a week in flower
 

2 freebie Prayer Pupil (prayer tower x star pupil)
  

I left these plants to my bro for about 20 days while i went on a trip to ireland so they have been through a lot of neglect during flower. But I'm still impressed with the frost and burst of flavor they are putting out. Gonna run them all again to find my keepers.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2017)

budLIFE60 said:


> Shitty phone pictures but here's my bodhi gear
> 
> 4 satsuma gals couple weeks left in flower


Do they smell...you know...orange?


----------



## budLIFE60 (Jan 28, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Do they smell...you know...orange?


Matter of a fact they do. I've got two for sure that are straight orange terps the other two are fruity but not so much orange yet.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 28, 2017)

jwreck said:


> [QUOTE="MoonTang420, post: 13328168, member: 959493
> 
> You give head to your plants?


Im pretty sure @doniawon does that


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 28, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Do they smell...you know...orange?


The orange ssdd i got is straight orange


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 28, 2017)

JDGreen said:


> The orange ssdd i got is straight orange


Was that the cali o x ssdd ? Wish some more of the ssdd crosses would get restocked or made again ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 28, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> haha no filters my friend she's a purple one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo buddy! What you got that dank chillin in? Looks amazing!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2017)

Who doesn't dig a nice, even burn right off the branch?


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 28, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Was that the cali o x ssdd ? Wish some more of the ssdd crosses would get restocked or made again ?


Yes, and me too


----------



## ray098 (Jan 29, 2017)

Sunshine #4 6 or 7 weeks old


----------



## DustyNugs (Jan 29, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> If you order from Glg you get a Bodhi freebie when purchasing 2 packs and will also get a Bad dog genetics freebie. You could send a message with your Bodhi freebie choice and request a Bad dog high CBD freebie. Something like a zero dark #30 cross. (which is a high cbd strain). There is a thread on here with some grown out with smoke reports.


I just made an order with GLG, thanks for the heads up. I got a pack of Joystick (Wifi x SL) and Drunken Parrot (NL5 noof x SL). I asked for Pink Lotus with my alternative as Strange Brew. I've been needing (wanting) more Snow Lotus crosses so hopefully these will hold me over for a while. I just feel like I can't wait on Bodhi seeds or they'll be gone. I didn't see anything else about freebies but I asked if there was anything CBD related, I'd gladly take that too. Cheers!


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jan 29, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Incredibly loud and hard to describe sounds like SM to me. Try fermenting fruit becoming more like cedar after chop


Your nose is godlike! This is the most unique smelling herb I have EVER encountered! I've seen a tremendous amount of strains in my 24 years of consuming and growing. I've been to the Dam for the cup and I live in the Bay. This shit smells unbelievable! I use to think that I couldn't smoke the same herb for the rest of my life...pending the smoke test, I am definitely going to try and smoke this exclusively to see if I get bored of her.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 29, 2017)

Very unique smelling and unbearably intriguing and alluring. I could be happy rolling around in it. I have Gorilla Bubble and Thunder Wookie in veg and flower to check out both sides of the cross. One Gorilla Bubble male will be a chosen chucker at some point. My nose sucks, by the way!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 29, 2017)

DustyNugs said:


> I just made an order with GLG, thanks for the heads up. I got a pack of Joystick (Wifi x SL) and Drunken Parrot (NL5 noof x SL). I asked for Pink Lotus with my alternative as Strange Brew. I've been needing (wanting) more Snow Lotus crosses so hopefully these will hold me over for a while. I just feel like I can't wait on Bodhi seeds or they'll be gone. I didn't see anything else about freebies but I asked if there was anything CBD related, I'd gladly take that too. Cheers!


Glg doesnt advertise as in giving a freebie for whatever reason. Might be cus of if stock ever run out they wouldnt feel obligated ?? As far as I know everyone has received a Bad dog genetics freebie. 
Anyhowe if you dont get a high cbd freebie let me know, I got ya.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 29, 2017)

GLG sent me special.freebies with StarfighterxLong Bottom Leaf after ad ran out, never said a thing, just sent them. Any good you think?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 29, 2017)

Space monkey #3 pheno @ 30 days. loves to branch out , cal mag whore.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 29, 2017)

Hey @Crab Pot !

I was very impressed with your Soulmate posts from a few weeks back. I've been searching the thread and see lots of pre-harvest pix but not much for cured buds. Now that you've had it around a bit got anything to add about smell, taste, high? Did it stay loud after the cure? I'm about to pick up a couple more Bodhi packs and am torn!

FYI, your pix of Soulmate are some serious marketing for Bodhi, not that he needs it...


----------



## toddwalker33 (Jan 29, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Very unique smelling and unbearably intriguing and alluring. I could be happy rolling around in it. I have Gorilla Bubble and Thunder Wookie in veg and flower to check out both sides of the cross. One Gorilla Bubble male will be a chosen chucker at some point. My nose sucks, by the way!


Have a pack of the thunder wookie, would be interested to see the outcome and growth


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 29, 2017)

Bodhi beans,,I have ask this question befor but forgot the answer that was given to me for the right bodhi strain so here it gos again..I would like to try some Bodhi beans that would be good for outdoor for a cash crop that finish by oct 10...so what beans do I need to get of Bodhi to grow outdoors this summer...thank you for any help you can give me and this time I will right the strain name down so my little brain don't forget it..........ky


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 30, 2017)

David Boggs said:


> Bodhi beans,,I have ask this question befor but forgot the answer that was given to me for the right bodhi strain so here it gos again..I would like to try some Bodhi beans that would be good for outdoor for a cash crop that finish by oct 10...so what beans do I need to get of Bodhi to grow outdoors this summer...thank you for any help you can give me and this time I will right the strain name down so my little brain don't forget it..........ky


Out of the 5-6 bodhi strains I have grown outdoors the only one that was finished by October 10 was my keeper pheno of clusterfunk, it was a daddy leaner for sure so I would think you could find something that would finish early in most of the 88g13/hp crosses. Goji finished about a week after that I had a couple different phenos of those hat did spectacular outside so if you could stretch it till October 15-20 I'd try that.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 30, 2017)

@David Boggs 

Look at the boysenberry hashplant. 

Gogi x g13hp

Should have something that will work for ya


----------



## numberfour (Jan 30, 2017)

Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream #7, day 41
 
Out of the 4 testers I flowered this has become my favourite. All have that cherry / berries flavour, but the #7 is a little more stand out for me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2017)

David Boggs said:


> .thank you for any help you can give me and this time I will right the strain name down so my little brain don't forget it..........ky


I'd go with Jack the Ripper and Vortex.


----------



## nbk8ivs (Jan 30, 2017)

Here's Jabba's Stash @ day 35.











And #2


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you men for the info,,,ky


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 30, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I'd go with Jack the Ripper and Vortex.


You know that I would rather grow brick weed seed then tga beans.he is NOT A BREADER,,In my book hes a con man.I have tried his beans and others here have had the same bad luck with tga his beans when they come up looks twisted and like shit and do not make the cut for me or any friends I have thats been growing for years.i know other people on here like you have had good luck with tga and IAM HAPPY for you and others that like his beans...ky


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 30, 2017)

David Boggs said:


> Bodhi beans,,I have ask this question befor but forgot the answer that was given to me for the right bodhi strain so here it gos again..I would like to try some Bodhi beans that would be good for outdoor for a cash crop that finish by oct 10...so what beans do I need to get of Bodhi to grow outdoors this summer...thank you for any help you can give me and this time I will right the strain name down so my little brain don't forget it..........ky


Any of the g13hp male crosses should finish in oct. They wpuld b the earliest finishers. 

Heavenly hashplant and dank sinatra r prolly some of the quicker finishers


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 30, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Glg doesnt advertise as in giving a freebie for whatever reason. Might be cus of if stock ever run out they wouldnt feel obligated ?? As far as I know everyone has received a Bad dog genetics freebie.
> Anyhowe if you dont get a high cbd freebie let me know, I got ya.


Watch out, the person asking for free seeds might accuse you of being a cop! I am not naming names but I dont think that I will offer to send seeds to a stranger again!!!


----------



## nbk8ivs (Jan 30, 2017)

Here's a picture of the two jabba's stash again at about 5 weeks into flower. What do you think about the color of these two phenos? The front is the only plant in my entire garden with leaves that color and they are pinkish/purple on the underside.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 30, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Watch out, the person asking for free seeds might accuse you of being a cop! I am not naming names but I dont think that I will offer to send seeds to a stranger again!!!


Point taken. Thanks @MustangStudFarm.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jan 30, 2017)

Al Yamoni said:


> Yo buddy! What you got that dank chillin in? Looks amazing!


Thanks Al. It's just in a copy paper cardboard box lid. That's what I've been trimming over lately haha. ghetto trim bin.


here's the finalized shots of the Guava Hashplants.

#1  

#2 She's a winner in every way. Dank gas smell. Great Bag appeal. Nice dense nugs. Great potency and a good yield. Easy to grow. I couldn't be happier. Plus she just vibes with me in a way not every strain does. There's very little difference between each specimen in regards to potency and smell/flavor. Mostly just growth rate and structure of the plant. They do look a little different each but still similar and the smoke is very similar between the three. The nuances are subtle. I already knew this going into it having previously tested this for Bodhi so I decided only to germ 3 seeds and I lucked out with 3 ladies. 
 
#3 - She was leafier than the rest so she didn't make the cut. Still dank tho.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 30, 2017)

Just bought a pack of mothers milk. Can't wait to try that out. 

Anyone have any photos of her ?


----------



## doniawon (Jan 30, 2017)

JDGreen said:


> Im pretty sure @doniawon does that


Old ancient Navajo trick. 
Cup the pot (support)
Jack the stalk (releases oils)
Proceed w caution and confidence

 jps mountain temple x boysenberry hp


----------



## doniawon (Jan 30, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> Thanks Al. It's just in a copy paper cardboard box lid. That's what I've been trimming over lately haha. ghetto trim bin.
> 
> 
> here's the finalized shots of the Guava Hashplants.
> ...


Guava HP ftw


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 30, 2017)

doniawon said:


> Old ancient Navajo trick.
> Cup the pot (support)
> Jack the stalk (releases oils)
> Proceed w caution and confidence
> ...



She's such a pretty girl.....


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 30, 2017)

JDGreen said:


> Any of the g13hp male crosses should finish in oct. They wpuld b the earliest finishers.
> 
> Heavenly hashplant and dank sinatra r prolly some of the quicker finishers


Witch one of the 2 you listed do you think would be the best for outdoor cash crop.and again thank you all for the info.ky


----------



## doniawon (Jan 30, 2017)

nbk8ivs said:


> Here's a picture of the two jabba's stash again at about 5 weeks into flower. What do you think about the color of these two phenos? The front is the only plant in my entire garden with leaves that color and they are pinkish/purple on the underside.


Looks like u scored the purp jab, n a green jab are the smells different?


----------



## nbk8ivs (Jan 30, 2017)

doniawon said:


> Looks like u scored the purp jab, n a green jab are the smells different?


It's hard for me to tell the exact smells at this point because there's a few strains going in the same room at once. It's all really dank candy diesel smelling as a whole. That green has been that color from the beginning pretty astounding.


----------



## doniawon (Jan 30, 2017)

J&J frosty gem said:


> Bodhi silver MTN & dread bread x ssddView attachment 3886640


Where did these come from? Testers?


----------



## doniawon (Jan 30, 2017)

nbk8ivs said:


> It's hard for me to tell the exact smells at this point because there's a few strains going in the same room at once. It's all really dank candy diesel smelling as a whole. That green has been that color from the beginning pretty astounding.


JD and dreambeaver have the purple I believe..


----------



## feva (Jan 30, 2017)

chocolate trip f2 pics from yesterday. plants are 14 days flowering today. have 5 females 3 males, that i will collect pollen from. never made any plants do the nasty so i might just for the experience. So question here also, if i do pollinate one of the girls. Am i correct in thinking the next gen will not be as stable & have more phenos that show in those? sorry if that seems like a dumb question lol Im not tryin to breed or anything just lookin to expand my knowledge. And score some beans for free lol also anyone with any choc trip info im all ears.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 30, 2017)

David Boggs said:


> Witch one of the 2 you listed do you think would be the best for outdoor cash crop.and again thank you all for the info.ky


Either will prolly do good. But i would personally id g o sinatra, i got a pack but thats me


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 30, 2017)

doniawon said:


> JD and dreambeaver have the purple I believe..





nbk8ivs said:


> It's hard for me to tell the exact smells at this point because there's a few strains going in the same room at once. It's all really dank candy diesel smelling as a whole. That green has been that color from the beginning pretty astounding.


My purple jabbas is very heavy rich coffee very slight berry sweetness


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 30, 2017)

hillbill said:


> GLG sent me special.freebies with StarfighterxLong Bottom Leaf after ad ran out, never said a thing, just sent them. Any good you think?


There is a Bad dog genetics thread , check it out.


----------



## nbk8ivs (Jan 30, 2017)

JDGreen said:


> My purple jabbas is very heavy rich coffee very slight berry sweetness


Appreciate that - mind sharing photos? Also I'll look for that strong the coffee smell.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Watch out, the person asking for free seeds might accuse you of being a cop! I am not naming names but I dont think that I will offer to send seeds to a stranger again!!!


Was that done on RIU? I must have missed it, but I'd like to get linked.


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 30, 2017)

feva said:


> chocolate trip f2 pics from yesterday. plants are 14 days flowering today. have 5 females 3 males, that i will collect pollen from. never made any plants do the nasty so i might just for the experience. So question here also, if i do pollinate one of the girls. Am i correct in thinking the next gen will not be as stable & have more phenos that show in those? sorry if that seems like a dumb question lol Im not tryin to breed or anything just lookin to expand my knowledge. And score some beans for free lol also anyone with any choc trip info im all ears. View attachment 3889104 View attachment 3889106 View attachment 3889107 View attachment 3889109


It depends on the plants you choose to mate, but generally f2's will show more variation and then f3's will tighten up a bit towards whatever direction you're going towards. This is a worked line though, so these aren't really f2's per se. I think aside from ranging from indica to sativa dominant, I don't think you're going to see wildly different plants in the next gen.

Are these the open pollenation f2's? I got a pack too I can't wait to pop. What I've seen from journals you have some killer genetics there!


----------



## feva (Jan 30, 2017)

thanks for the info JackBean. these are the open pollenation.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 30, 2017)

nbk8ivs said:


> Appreciate that - mind sharing photos? Also I'll look for that strong the coffee smell.


I took little one down today. Honestly this ones taken me awhile to get right. Ill put some up wen shes dry. I may have some old  ones...


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 30, 2017)

Blueberry hp 5 girls of 8 popped 
7 weeks veg 
 

Ssdd 5 weeks tomor


----------



## nbk8ivs (Jan 30, 2017)

JDGreen said:


> I took little one down today. Honestly this ones taken me awhile to get right. Ill put some up wen shes dry. I may have some old View attachment 3889376 ones...


That purple is very stand out bro. How many days into flower in that pic? Old pics are great too I want to see structure etc.


----------



## J&J frosty gem (Jan 31, 2017)

@doniawon yes the dread bread x ssdd was testers left over unfornately all 3 where males


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jan 31, 2017)

JDGreen said:


> My purple jabbas is very heavy rich coffee very slight berry sweetness


Same here but the coffee is not too rich in mine. Kush n Coffee with some sweet berry or grape on the back end.



JDGreen said:


> I took little one down today. Honestly this ones taken me awhile to get right. Ill put some up wen shes dry. I may have some old View attachment 3889376 ones...


amazing job my friend!


----------



## elkamino (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm running 3 SSDD from seed. All three are very nice but this girl has captured my eye at day 42 of 12/12.


----------



## JDGreen (Jan 31, 2017)

nbk8ivs said:


> That purple is very stand out bro. How many days into flower in that pic? Old pics are great too I want to see structure etc.


I think that one is around 8wks .it finishes at 9


----------



## SativaJack (Jan 31, 2017)

This thread is off the chain!!! Where's a good place to get Bodhi gear?


----------



## COGrown (Jan 31, 2017)

SativaJack said:


> This thread is off the chain!!! Where's a good place to get Bodhi gear?


Headiegardens, great lakes genetics, seed vault of CA. Lots of places these days. Seedsman if you are in Europe, but I know some of those other guys ship internationally.


----------



## SativaJack (Jan 31, 2017)

I need a reliable company from the states or one that has a good track record


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2017)

SativaJack said:


> I need a reliable company from the states or one that has a good track record





SativaJack said:


> This thread is off the chain!!! Where's a good place to get Bodhi gear?


If you've been reading along, it's odd you'd need to ask.....but Great Lakes Genetics is the answer you seek.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jan 31, 2017)

Mountain Temple just starting to bud. This was taken a week ago. Already shes grown about a foot. I have a feeling I may run out of ceiling height with this one.\

1.2EC DWC under 315w CMH


----------



## Craigson (Jan 31, 2017)

firsttimeARE said:


> Mountain Temple just starting to bud. This was taken a week ago. Already shes grown about a foot. I have a feeling I may run out of ceiling height with this one.\
> 
> 1.2EC DWC under 315w CMH
> 
> View attachment 3890162 View attachment 3890163 View attachment 3890164 View attachment 3890165


What kind of yield per plant do you get with that 315w cmh over 3 plants?
It looks like it covers a lot of area


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 31, 2017)

SativaJack said:


> I need a reliable company from the states or one that has a good track record


glg or jamesbeancompany


----------



## toddwalker33 (Jan 31, 2017)

SativaJack said:


> I need a reliable company from the states or one that has a good track record


Always DBJ for sure


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jan 31, 2017)

Craigson said:


> What kind of yield per plant do you get with that 315w cmh over 3 plants?
> It looks like it covers a lot of area


First grow just shy of 0.9gpw but my scrog got fucked up (plant just wouldnt stop growing) its in my signature.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 1, 2017)

Oaxacan Zipolite Lifeguard at 49 days and now stopped stretching with one having bulkier buds than the other two but all have very loose buds compared to anything I've seen and I did hazes for some time. Looks like 11 or more week plant to me. Very narrow leaves and bright lime green. Pistils almost all white and very long.

Secret Chief at 49 days and is chunky and funky with mostly clouded trichs. Hard nuts swelling more all the time. Lots of Indica looks. Love the Chief! About a week for me till chop on this and two Peak Seeds BC C99 girls.

The one un-hermie Lemon Lotus left is at 42 days and it is bulky and strong. More compact than the other two and the buds are white with frost. Won't grow this again but looking forward to vaping this one.

Two Thunder Wookie just hit the flower tent! A Greenpoint Black Gold is running with the Thunder.

Got my ASS early in veg. I'll be back.


----------



## elkamino (Feb 1, 2017)

Dank Zappa, day 44 of 12/12.


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 1, 2017)

hey all - just stopped in to say all eleven popped of my sunshine daydream pack.  testament to Bodhi as this was a pack purchased almost two years ago! the fuzz popped but nothing on sorcerer's apprentice. kind of bummed because i only had two seeds of each of those strains...and i really wanted to try that, so if anyone has F2s of SA please PM me.  they're all at a week now and looking pretty good. am i close to harvest yet?  going to try to get some clones off ASAP and let them root for two weeks and put them into flower. hope to have a harvest by end of April or beginning of May. this run i will be finding a mother!


----------



## COGrown (Feb 1, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Dank Zappa, day 44 of 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 3890671 View attachment 3890670


What's the taste on these like? I tested the first version with the deadly g f3 male, but that male was scrapped and the released version used the original 88g13hp f1 male. The version I tested was extremely potent, but that male wasnt used because he dominated crosses in undesirable ways, and I did not like the way they tasted at all.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 1, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> hey all - just stopped in to say all eleven popped of my sunshine daydream pack.  testament to Bodhi as this was a pack purchased almost two years ago! the fuzz popped but nothing on sorcerer's apprentice. kind of bummed because i only had two seeds of each of those strains...and i really wanted to try that, so if anyone has F2s of SA please PM me.  they're all at a week now and looking pretty good. am i close to harvest yet?  going to try to get some clones off ASAP and let them root for two weeks and put them into flower. hope to have a harvest by end of April or beginning of May. this run i will be finding a mother!



I'll keep you in mind when I run my SA later this year


----------



## elkamino (Feb 1, 2017)

COGrown said:


> What's the taste on these like? I tested the first version with the deadly g f3 male, but that male was scrapped and the released version used the original 88g13hp f1 male. The version I tested was extremely potent, but that male wasnt used because he dominated crosses in undesirable ways, and I did not like the way they tasted at all.


Not much taste, but I don't think I'm very good at labeling flavors. The unsmoked bud smell is potent rubber, kinda harsh on the nose. The exhale doesn't have much for taste (to me) but it is thick and heavy. This is the better of 2 DZs I grew last fall, and my first clone run of it. I'm smoking the first batch now. There's a complex background sweetness that I was hoping would come out more with the cure because the buds are beautiful hard crusty white rocks. But it hasn't, it stays kinda harsh, and I believe Ima let her go after this run.

The above plant's a first gen cutting. Here's a cola from the seed run last fall, chopped at I believe day 58 or 60:


----------



## Dream Beaver (Feb 1, 2017)

Did either of you guys get insane munchies from the Dank Zappa? It had that effect on me to the point it was undesirable. Curious if it was just me. Not my cup of tea but I've often contemplated snagging a pack or two just to have in the toolkit. I feel that it holds a great medicinal value in that way.


also mine had a sweet but floral thing going on if my memory serves me.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 1, 2017)

Considering the fast flowering of the Dank Zappa and the positive reviews. I am going to grab a pack of those and need to find a second choice with a 88g13hp. Purchasing from Glg of course.  

or trade for some rare/rarer appy crosses  ??


----------



## torontoke (Feb 1, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Considering the fast flowering of the Dank Zappa and the positive reviews. I am going to grab a pack of those and need to find a second choice with a 88g13hp. Purchasing from Glg of course.
> 
> or trade for some rare/rarer appy crosses  ??


No Zappa at glg
I looked the other day before I placed my order


----------



## greendiamond9 (Feb 1, 2017)

torontoke said:


> No Zappa at glg
> I looked the other day before I placed my order


I can't find any either. I'm glad I didn't pop the whole pack.
I did get a pack of Black Lotus it has the same mother as Dank Zappa.
Dank Zappa is my favorite Bodhi so far and I've grown Sunshine Daydream and Goji OG.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 1, 2017)

torontoke said:


> No Zappa at glg
> I looked the other day before I placed my order


 

Why do i always wait untill the last minute!


----------



## elkamino (Feb 1, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> Did either of you guys get insane munchies from the Dank Zappa? It had that effect on me to the point it was undesirable. Curious if it was just me. Not my cup of tea but I've often contemplated snagging a pack or two just to have in the toolkit. I feel that it holds a great medicinal value in that way.
> 
> 
> also mine had a sweet but floral thing going on if my memory serves me.


I do find it stoney, but I don't really get the munchies. Mine's definitely not floral!


----------



## greg nr (Feb 1, 2017)

dank sinatra is up at glg, also a few others that were out of stock. just a minor restock or maybe I'm not paying attention......


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 1, 2017)

greg nr said:


> dank sinatra is up at glg, also a few others that were out of stock. just a minor restock or maybe I'm not paying attention......


Close but not quite the same. There is Dank Sinatra, but not Dank Zappa.


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 1, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Hey @Crab Pot !
> 
> I was very impressed with your Soulmate posts from a few weeks back. I've been searching the thread and see lots of pre-harvest pix but not much for cured buds. Now that you've had it around a bit got anything to add about smell, taste, high? Did it stay loud after the cure? I'm about to pick up a couple more Bodhi packs and am torn!
> 
> FYI, your pix of Soulmate are some serious marketing for Bodhi, not that he needs it...


I think it's my favorite Bodhi strain to date. Aromas are extremely complex and intense.


----------



## Nu-Be (Feb 1, 2017)

Barefoot Doctor getting faded, ready for harvest.


----------



## J&J frosty gem (Feb 2, 2017)

male or female


----------



## elkamino (Feb 2, 2017)

J&J frosty gem said:


> View attachment 3891264 male or female


boy


----------



## hillbill (Feb 2, 2017)

I think boy but check it this weekend.


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 2, 2017)

id keep it for another 1 or 2 weeks. Ive been very surprised at plants I thought were males turned out to be females.


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 2, 2017)

Bubbashine × Kashmir    just chopped these at 9 weeks. Smells mostly like bubbashine w a hashy arid spice to it. Another pheno smelled like a cat pissed on a bubbaberry bush. One (which failed to clone) smelled like lemon piney gas haze. Not sure where that terp prof came from. Im pretty confident i know bubbashines smell, but from i gather the kashmir brings a spicy hashy aroma. Anyone know anything about him? Oh ya and he brings the yeild. Frame is alot more stacked than ssdd. Overall i was impressed w this cross. Impressed enough to want to run another pack.


----------



## Snakey Jake (Feb 2, 2017)

Definitely let it go longer!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 2, 2017)

Dammit @apbx720 

I was trying to hold off on those. You run the full pack?


----------



## strayfox gear (Feb 2, 2017)

Haven't stopped in here in a while.

Hope everyone's off to a great start this year.

Can anyone help this guy out with bodhi documentation? Here's the link below.



https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-is-totally-over-rated.934079/#post-13347665



You guys have some amazing gardens going on right now...I'm jealous. 

Have a beautiful week.
Stay blessed

*strayfox*

Big Sur Holy Bud f2


----------



## elkamino (Feb 2, 2017)

I think I really like what that Wookie dad does, at least in the Granola Funk. The yield was low and the buds low density but the two phenos I flowered both have a delicious warm funky smell to them and matching pleasant high. I just found a jar I'd stashed away a couple months ago after curing this morning, so here's a couple nug shots I took today with my phone. Neither was a keeper but I do look forward to popping the rest of the pack fwiw.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 2, 2017)

Got two Thunder Wookie just into flower. Bought the Thunder Wookie because I liked the Space Monkey so much.


----------



## Bullethighway (Feb 2, 2017)

Anyone
Worked with bodhi,s
Dread bread

I made about
5000 f2,s last
Year
Gonna use them for my outdoor
This year

Anyone had any troubles 

Or any issues


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 2, 2017)

Any suggestions on Bohdi strains for a newer grower? (Not as fickle) I'm wanting to try the Goji and 2 more for gsg Bohdi promo going.
Epic bud porn BTW yall


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 2, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Dammit @apbx720
> 
> I was trying to hold off on those. You run the full pack?


Ya full pack. Ended up w 4 females


----------



## feva (Feb 2, 2017)

I collected pollen from the chocolate trip males yesterday. which is kind of a pain in the ass lol. once the ladies finish out and i find my fave girl. i will dust one of her clones next round for some beans to tuck away in the seed stash. I have 6 clones of each girl on deck . today is day 17 flowering.


----------



## Dumme (Feb 3, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> Looking at some bodhi seeds at thcfarmer store. Overpriced but can't find them anywhere else. Anyone have any issues with seeds being too old there?


I know the staff is crap..


----------



## SativaJack (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm sold I've been combing through the pages in this thread for the past few days and every thing that I see looks like straight up dank!


----------



## elkamino (Feb 3, 2017)

SativaJack said:


> I'm sold I've been combing through the pages in this thread for the past few days and every thing that I see looks like straight up dank!


Might wanna check this one then too:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-strains-finished-pics-onlyonly.898412/


----------



## littlegiant (Feb 4, 2017)

Have 4 Love Triangle in veg right now.
Seem to be very picky with PH changing alot and also had to back off the nutes a little. First Bodhi strain that's fuckin with me a little more than normal.They are just not getting it together.
Feel free to comment on your experience with this strain.


----------



## SativaJack (Feb 4, 2017)

Is the Ancient OG still in production? That's one that's !missing from this thread.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 4, 2017)

SativaJack said:


> Is the Ancient OG still in production? That's one that's !missing from this thread.


I don't think it is. Unfortunately, I think Bodhi lost the iranian female


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2017)

SativaJack said:


> Is the Ancient OG still in production? That's one that's !missing from this thread.


If they pop, they will be in production this fall, hopefully in several flavors and F2s.


----------



## limonene (Feb 4, 2017)

Dumme said:


> I know the staff is crap..
> View attachment 3892442


lol - shroom king is a good guy. That has made me chuckle.


----------



## GreenSanta (Feb 4, 2017)

SativaJack said:


> Is the Ancient OG still in production? That's one that's !missing from this thread.


it's in the genes of some of my strains... I had a wicked keeper that was directly descending from Ancient OG. The one female I grew though was not impressive, only the crosses I made with a random male but he was hitting on some nice gals.


----------



## doniawon (Feb 4, 2017)

nl5 noof (bcut) x Ortega aurora project


----------



## doniawon (Feb 4, 2017)

Giesel left black lotus right.. Pissed at transplant


----------



## SirSteely (Feb 4, 2017)

Dumme said:


> I know the staff is crap..
> View attachment 3892442


Lmao! You troll over at the farm, then come here and drop screenshots of the aftermath. Haha

You really do act like a school girl. That's why you got banned from the farmer.
Thanks for the laugh! 

Btw: Learn how to ratio your cal mag. It will help your garden child.


----------



## toddwalker33 (Feb 4, 2017)

There is definitely something special with the ortega's. Is that an f1 or f2 cross?


----------



## Dumme (Feb 4, 2017)

SirSteely said:


> Lmao! You troll over at the farm, then come here and drop screenshots of the aftermath. Haha
> 
> You really do act like a school girl. That's why you got banned from the farmer.
> Thanks for the laugh!
> ...


 Well, now I know youre one of the staff of thcfarmer. whats your screen name shoomking or gravekat303. ill make sure admin knows,lol


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 4, 2017)

Don't mind me,,, but whats "the farm" ?


----------



## Dumme (Feb 4, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Don't mind me,,, but whats "the farm" ?


SirSteely appears to be "mushroomking", a rude, uneducated staff member over at thcfarmer. Pay him no mind, as he's here just trolling me with his man crush. He follows only me, lol. The famer is thcfarmer, and this is what they do...troll, as listed on his profile. And if you dont go along and agree with all the vomit he says, you get banned as i did today, for warning people.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 4, 2017)

Ok, sorta got what your sayin. And thanks for the heads up. Whilst why I cant speak for all. Post some pics of some Bodhi gear or beat it.


----------



## doniawon (Feb 5, 2017)

Chem 91' x remix....thank u strayfox for getting the remix out so fast. Anxious for this skunky chem creation


----------



## jwreck (Feb 5, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> hey all - just stopped in to say all eleven popped of my sunshine daydream pack.  testament to Bodhi as this was a pack purchased almost two years ago! the fuzz popped but nothing on sorcerer's apprentice. kind of bummed because i only had two seeds of each of those strains...and i really wanted to try that, so if anyone has F2s of SA please PM me.  they're all at a week now and looking pretty good. am i close to harvest yet?  going to try to get some clones off ASAP and let them root for two weeks and put them into flower. hope to have a harvest by end of April or beginning of May. this run i will be finding a mother!


Make sure to take several cuttings as that ssdd is a little tough to clone


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 5, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Make sure to take several cuttings as that ssdd is a little tough to clone



thanks - i've got a little experience with SSDD. only ran into one or two phenos that didn't clone well.


----------



## kingzt (Feb 5, 2017)

How can anyone chose a single bodhi strain to grow? This is extremely complicated to chose one over the other.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 5, 2017)

If you think the choices are hard now, they will be even more difficult in the near future with the new drop comming  .


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2017)

kingzt said:


> How can anyone chose a single bodhi strain to grow? This is extremely complicated to chose one over the other.


It's really not. Go with the one that begins with Go. Easy peasy.


----------



## DocFuego (Feb 5, 2017)

Hey guys, seems as Bodhi has a pretty hardcore following here, so I wanted to ask some advice.
What would you consider his most narcotic strain. I am in need of something for severe chronic pain, and want to try Bodhis gear, so why not kill 2 birds with one stone


----------



## kingzt (Feb 5, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> It's really not. Go with the one that begins with Go. Easy peasy.


There all so gorgeous looking and when working on a budget with a strict plant count, I just want to make the best choice. I have a sunshine #4 cut that is chem dominant and it's jaw dropping. I was thinking sunshine daydream or Soul Mate.... Decisions, decisions.


----------



## kingzt (Feb 5, 2017)

DocFuego said:


> Hey guys, seems as Bodhi has a pretty hardcore following here, so I wanted to ask some advice.
> What would you consider his most narcotic strain. I am in need of something for severe chronic pain, and want to try Bodhis gear, so why not kill 2 birds with one stone


Sunshine #4 is real heavy. I typically put out half the joint for later.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 5, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Sunshine #4 is real heavy. I typically put out half the joint for later.


How's the smell on that one by the way? I know chem 4 can put out some strange smelling hyrbids.


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 5, 2017)

I usually run full packs and usually find a keeper, then run another full pack... I now have 5-6 keepers of bodhi gear...


----------



## kingzt (Feb 5, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> How's the smell on that one by the way? I know chem 4 can put out some strange smelling hyrbids.


The pheno smells just like a chem dawg cross. Real chemmy/diesel smell, covered in frost! I want to run the sunshine daydream by itself because what I've been reading on this thread is that is smells like blueberry muffins!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 5, 2017)

Anyone on here test the purple sunshine ?


----------



## roots2branches (Feb 5, 2017)

james seed bank out of stock on many bohdi strains, any news on when some are coming back?
like gogi, ssdd, ? i want to buy from him. 
any strains there now available good for outdoor so cal?


----------



## roots2branches (Feb 6, 2017)

like phone home or old school hashplant , they are available at this time


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 6, 2017)

Ancient og x satsuma, lucky charms, head trip, atf, Cheech wizard x instance karma, satsuma f2, blood orange, white lotus 

Flowering in a few days.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 6, 2017)

Ancient orange anyone?

Looking good @Bob Zmuda 

Also, finally sitting down with my first cup of the baby zmuda blend  

Ethiopian Guji roasted yesterday afternoon (wife made me finish my roasted coffee before I roasted any more). 

The coffee is delicious


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 6, 2017)

kingzt said:


> How can anyone chose a single bodhi strain to grow? This is extremely complicated to chose one over the other.


Sunshine daydream. You'll thank me later


----------



## apbx720 (Feb 6, 2017)

DocFuego said:


> Hey guys, seems as Bodhi has a pretty hardcore following here, so I wanted to ask some advice.
> What would you consider his most narcotic strain. I am in need of something for severe chronic pain, and want to try Bodhis gear, so why not kill 2 birds with one stone


Personally, ive prolly popped over 20 packs of bodhi now. My fave is still the first pack i popped- sunshine daydream. Some really nice cuts to be found Especially for pain. To date ive never found a better cut for pain than ssdd. $0.02


----------



## Craigson (Feb 6, 2017)

Just ordered some Goji and Secret Chief.
Hopin for some chunky kush


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 6, 2017)

Anyone know what's dropping on the next release?


----------



## toddwalker33 (Feb 9, 2017)

dragons blood hashplant (dragons blood f4 x 88g13hp)
wookie hashplant (wookie 7 x 88g13hp)
hashplant 4 (chem 4 x 88g13/hp)
black triangle (tk x 88g13/hp)

LIMITED
afgoo x wookie 15 (limited) 
guava wookie (stardawg guava x wookie) 

soul food (pinesoul x 88g13hp) 
raspberry hashplant (goji raz x 88g13hp) 

deep line alchemy #4 (kashmir 22 x 88g13/hp) hash makers

afgooey x dragons blood hashplant f3 

purple sunshine (purple diesel x sunshine daydream)

or so I heard


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 9, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Personally, ive prolly popped over 20 packs of bodhi now. My fave is still the first pack i popped- sunshine daydream. Some really nice cuts to be found Especially for pain. To date ive never found a better cut for pain than ssdd. $0.02


Every now and then there will be some high cbd freebies happening..I have had great luck with some...


----------



## elkamino (Feb 10, 2017)

I've got some fresh Bodhi pix I'm just dying to post as soon as pix are again working- a Dank Zappa that's by all signs done at 7 weeks(!) but will get chopped at 8. Also 3 from-seed SSDDs, one's ready at 8 weeks, the other two will be done closer to 10. The DZ is ho-hum on the nose, while I;m excited about all 3 of the SSDDs as they're all a sharp, sweet blueberry fuel at this point of their growth. They're also beautiful plants, if only medium yielders. Thought I had a keeper picked out early but the other two have become contenders too. Can't wait to cure em, smoke em and find out for sure, but anyone know pheno diffs between the SSDDs? In particular the shortest plant with the densest buds is most alluring...

FWIW, I've always been an HPS and outdoor guy, this is my first flower sesh using LEDs. It sure seems the girls are finishing way faster under LEDs, but its hard to say as there's lots of variables.

But does anyone know if LEDs cause flowers to ripen quicker? Sure seems like it!
_
[edited for clarity]_


----------



## kingzt (Feb 10, 2017)

Just ordered some sunshine daydream and soul mate. I am super excited to start pheno hunting with these strains. has anyone used seed bank for humanity? I ordered them Tuesday and they created a shipping label already but have not sent the product. I just checked the website again and both strains I have ordered are now out of stock. I am curious on why they have not sent them already and all of a sudden those are out of stock. Maybe I'm just being paranoid but I was thinking they might have already been sold out and somehow my order went through. Sorry if this is confusing just thinking out loud.


----------



## elkamino (Feb 10, 2017)

I've not used seedbank for humanity but theres 120+ packs of SSDD at greatlakesgenetics earlier this week if it doesn't work out for you. 



kingzt said:


> Just ordered some sunshine daydream and soul mate. I am super excited to start pheno hunting with these strains. has anyone used seed bank for humanity? I ordered them Tuesday and they created a shipping label already but have not sent the product. I just checked the website again and both strains I have ordered are now out of stock. I am curious on why they have not sent them already and all of a sudden those are out of stock. Maybe I'm just being paranoid but I was thinking they might have already been sold out and somehow my order went through. Sorry if this is confusing just thinking out loud.


----------



## kingzt (Feb 10, 2017)

elkamino said:


> I've not used seedbank for humanity but theres 120+ packs of SSDD at greatlakesgenetics earlier this week if it doesn't work out for you.


Thanks for the reply, they already took my money so I'm hoping I am wrong. It's just weird to me that they created a label for the package but have not sent it. I emailed them yesterday regarding the issue and still no reply.


----------



## limonene (Feb 10, 2017)

Dumme said:


> Well, now I know youre one of the staff of thcfarmer. whats your screen name shoomking or gravekat303. ill make sure admin knows,lol


Haha you're going to tell teacher? Mental midgetry at its finest!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 10, 2017)

Thought I had Lemon Lotus herm on me but I confirmed a Oaxacan Zipolite hermie, the most Indica leaning one, the other 2 have a seed or two and are at 8 weeks with very few pistils red or brown. Long narrow feathery buds and very narrow leaves.

Remaining Lemon Lotus is incredibly frosted with rocks for buds at seven weeks, color fading. Secret Chief lady at 8 weeks has a few days left and likewise white frost and dense flowers. damn potent Indica!

One Thunder Wookie left after one male and one that was 50/50 male/female. They both went from no preflowers to buds everywhere overnight.

Herms have bit me lately but I have no light leaks or indicator lights inside. 11 1/2 hours on time. Shit happens. Shit happens more with super hyper poly hybrids sometimes.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 10, 2017)

Lucky Charms Daddy just gang banged some ladies.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lucky Charms Daddy just gang banged some ladies.


Hopefully it's not a Bonza lucky charm. Those were pretty unlucky.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Hopefully it's not a Bonza lucky charm. Those were pretty unlucky.


LOL! I remember that fiasco. I call him out every post he makes about it still.

These were from the tude circa 2012. Ran half the pack already. They were the only clones I kept around for years that came from seed.


----------



## leoshitz (Feb 10, 2017)

Man I step away for a few months and I feel like I sat down in the wrong foreign language class. Wookie? Appy crosses? This is what happens when you are sitting on a mountain of Goji and Silver Lotus seeds. I need to brush up on the new stock.


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 10, 2017)

How do you like that Silver Lotus? I just started my first batch a few weeks ago.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 11, 2017)

leoshitz said:


> Man I step away for a few months and I feel like I sat down in the wrong foreign language class. Wookie? Appy crosses? This is what happens when you are sitting on a mountain of Goji and Silver Lotus seeds. I need to brush up on the new stock.


no ssdd stock? i cant wait to drop these atf x ssdd beans


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 12, 2017)

1500 pages ,, id smoke to that.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 12, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> 1500 pages ,, id smoke to that.


If you insist kemosabe


----------



## torontoke (Feb 12, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> no ssdd stock? i cant wait to drop these atf x ssdd beans


Top early and often!


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 12, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Top early and often!


You get your seeds?


----------



## torontoke (Feb 12, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> You get your seeds?


The glg order?
Has been in Chicago since Wednesday.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 12, 2017)

Customs?


----------



## torontoke (Feb 12, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> Customs?


Yea
Fingers crossed it shows up soon I'm anxious to drop a bunch of them right away.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 12, 2017)

Hell well good luck that's tw main reason I want to order there no customs in us that is.


----------



## martyg (Feb 12, 2017)

Was wondering if anyone is using medi one by green planet. Tried searching the Internet but not much info on it. What I do read seems good. Wouldn't mind giving it a try. Just would like some first hand info.


----------



## kingzt (Feb 12, 2017)

So I got my soul mate and ssdd seeds yesterday and started to germinate immediately. Checked them this morning and they already cracked. I'm going to plant them tomorrow, so stoked!!


----------



## martyg (Feb 12, 2017)

kingzt said:


> So I got my soul mate and ssdd seeds yesterday and started to germinate immediately. Checked them this morning and they already cracked. I'm going to plant them tomorrow, so stoked!!


I'm running ssdd right now too. No complaints. Second run now


----------



## incogneato420 (Feb 12, 2017)

martyg said:


> Was wondering if anyone is using medi one by green planet. Tried searching the Internet but not much info on it. What I do read seems good. Wouldn't mind giving it a try. Just would like some first hand info.


John Gerfalo on YouTube uses it, good place to start for info. I've heard good things about it


----------



## incogneato420 (Feb 12, 2017)

torontoke said:


> The glg order?
> Has been in Chicago since Wednesday.


They take forever there. I had an order from mws that said it was still at O'Hare and got it the next day lol


----------



## greg nr (Feb 12, 2017)

One thing I've noticed about seed orders is that when you open the package, there is a noticeable pot smell. Not skunky or dank, more like smelling a well used pipe.

A dog could ID that from across the room.

I don't smoke, but it brings back a lot of memories from when I did in the 70s.

I wonder if the smell is getting packages snagged?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 12, 2017)

greg nr said:


> One thing I've noticed about seed orders is that when you open the package, there is a noticeable pot smell. Not skunky or dank, more like smelling a well used pipe.
> 
> A dog could ID that from across the room.
> 
> ...


I've never had any seeds smell anything remotely close to "pot" smell and I've order from several vendors.


----------



## kingzt (Feb 12, 2017)

martyg said:


> I'm running ssdd right now too. No complaints. Second run now


what kind of phenos did you find?


----------



## martyg (Feb 12, 2017)

kingzt said:


> what kind of phenos did you find?


I'm not sure. I only got one girl. I didn't start that many of that one. The one I got gets fairly large. I can post pics when that's working


----------



## leoshitz (Feb 12, 2017)

HamNEggs said:


> How do you like that Silver Lotus? I just started my first batch a few weeks ago.


I kinda screwed my Silver Lotus. Not enough light. Gatoraid size buds but they were hollow. Made great hash (allegedly).


----------



## hillbill (Feb 13, 2017)

Soon to chop a Secret Chief (61days) that is so covered and so dense it should be so good, one of my very favorite Indicas. Also have a Lemon Lotus Indica Pheno that may even be frostier and just as dense. 88G13/hashplant in both of these.

Oaxacan Zipolites at 61days look like most anything else would at 41 with mostly white pistils and light long fluffy buds which are just starting to firm up. Plants are lime green and beginning to fade a bit. Very few trichs on leaves but dense trichs on buds themselves. Rangy very Sativa plant.

Got some ASS in veg that looks good. (Appalachian Super Skunk)


----------



## Craigson (Feb 13, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Soon to chop a Secret Chief (61days) that is so covered and so dense it should be so good, one of my very favorite Indicas. Also have a Lemon Lotus Indica Pheno that may even be frostier and just as dense. 88G13/hashplant in both of these.
> 
> Oaxacan Zipolites at 61days look like most anything else would at 41 with mostly white pistils and light long fluffy buds which are just starting to firm up. Plants are lime green and beginning to fade a bit. Very few trichs on leaves but dense trichs on buds themselves. Rangy very Sativa plant.
> 
> Got some ASS in veg that looks good. (Appalachian Super Skunk)


Sick!! Ive got some Secret Chief on order.
Got any pics you can text or email me?


----------



## greg nr (Feb 13, 2017)

Next ti


thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've never had any seeds smell anything remotely close to "pot" smell and I've order from several vendors.


Next tme you get a box from glg, stick your nose in it. It's hard to miss (unless you are so used to the smell it's invisible).


----------



## hillbill (Feb 13, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Sick!! Ive got some Secret Chief on order.
> Got any pics you can text or email me?


No pics but the only weakness I've seen is early lack of vigor which improves soon. Very tasty like hash woody dank. I am out of it right now so I'm ready!


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 13, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've never had any seeds smell anything remotely close to "pot" smell and I've order from several vendors.


Ive had orders that literally had pot still on the seeds, smelled like dank.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 13, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Next ti
> 
> Next tme you get a box from glg, stick your nose in it. It's hard to miss (unless you are so used to the smell it's invisible).


I've spent a few grand there and yeah I can smell it but usually when I open the round stash container the seeds are in. A dog or machine is going to smell it anyways though /shrug


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 13, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Soon to chop a Secret Chief (61days) that is so covered and so dense it should be so good, one of my very favorite Indicas. Also have a Lemon Lotus Indica Pheno that may even be frostier and just as dense. 88G13/hashplant in both of these.
> 
> Oaxacan Zipolites at 61days look like most anything else would at 41 with mostly white pistils and light long fluffy buds which are just starting to firm up. Plants are lime green and beginning to fade a bit. Very few trichs on leaves but dense trichs on buds themselves. Rangy very Sativa plant.
> 
> Got some ASS in veg that looks good. (Appalachian Super Skunk)



Wish pics would work cus id like to see some pics of that Ass.


----------



## kingzt (Feb 13, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Soon to chop a Secret Chief (61days) that is so covered and so dense it should be so good, one of my very favorite Indicas. Also have a Lemon Lotus Indica Pheno that may even be frostier and just as dense. 88G13/hashplant in both of these.
> 
> Oaxacan Zipolites at 61days look like most anything else would at 41 with mostly white pistils and light long fluffy buds which are just starting to firm up. Plants are lime green and beginning to fade a bit. Very few trichs on leaves but dense trichs on buds themselves. Rangy very Sativa plant.
> 
> Got some ASS in veg that looks good. (Appalachian Super Skunk)


I am interested in the Appalachian skunk because I got some freebies but couldn't find any info on here about the strain. I was thinking of cracking some in search of a real skunky pheno.


----------



## delstele (Feb 13, 2017)

Just got my bodhi gear from GLG Buddha's hand and old school hash plant. Just starting to break the surface of the soil happy as hell.

Got some nice free gear wondering if any here have run the strain chem91 jb x snow lotus? If so please tell me a bit about her, thanks.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 13, 2017)

greg nr said:


> One thing I've noticed about seed orders is that when you open the package, there is a noticeable pot smell. Not skunky or dank, more like smelling a well used pipe.
> 
> A dog could ID that from across the room.
> 
> ...


Nah. If a package looks normal (i.e., not taped up like there's drugs inside) and doesn't stink to a human, is clearly legible with properly spelled names and addresses then the chances of it getting snagged are virtually zero. They generally only use dogs to establish probable cause to open a package after a postal employee has pulled it off the line for being suspicious (e.g. is taped up like there's drugs inside, smells like weed, has poorly written and/or mispelled names and addresses, etc) . Just one of those, "The more you know" kind of things, ha ha


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 13, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Soon to chop a Secret Chief (61days) that is so covered and so dense it should be so good, one of my very favorite Indicas. Also have a Lemon Lotus Indica Pheno that may even be frostier and just as dense. 88G13/hashplant in both of these.
> 
> Oaxacan Zipolites at 61days look like most anything else would at 41 with mostly white pistils and light long fluffy buds which are just starting to firm up. Plants are lime green and beginning to fade a bit. Very few trichs on leaves but dense trichs on buds themselves. Rangy very Sativa plant.
> 
> Got some ASS in veg that looks good. (Appalachian Super Skunk)


i really like that hashplant daddy, hard, crusty, powerful dense nugs. so far ive run secret chief, guava hashplant,& jungle spice and been impressed by all.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 13, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Next ti
> 
> Next tme you get a box from glg, stick your nose in it. It's hard to miss (unless you are so used to the smell it's invisible).


my shirts had a slight whiff of smoke to them if anything... nothing that would cause trouble though...


----------



## martyg (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyone running granola funk? I have a few phenos of that one. One pheno I got gets massive. The other short and bushy. And the third mid size with nice smelling nugs


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 13, 2017)

delstele said:


> Just got my bodhi gear from GLG Buddha's hand and old school hash plant. Just starting to break the surface of the soil happy as hell.
> 
> Got some nice free gear wondering if any here have run the strain chem91 jb x snow lotus? If so please tell me a bit about her, thanks.


just put 2 into flower and have 1 more to go. They actually have had better success than the ones I paid for.


----------



## kingzt (Feb 13, 2017)

What are some of Bodhi's highest thc strains? I know it can be really subjective with how certain strains effect a person but a lot of people still want to go for the higher numbers if you got them.


----------



## COGrown (Feb 13, 2017)

kingzt said:


> What are some of Bodhi's highest thc strains? I know it can be really subjective with how certain strains effect a person but a lot of people still want to go for the higher numbers if you got them.


Lucky Charms has tested the highest that I know of, but that's gone. White lotus is up there. The only strain of Bodhi's that I've had tested was my Goji, and that one was around 22%, but it's not the strongest bodhi strain I've grown. RKU, Tranquil Elephantizer, Sunshine Daydream, and Buddha's Hand (lemon Thai sativa pheno) packed more of a punch. It's more about the complete chemotype of the plant, the cannabinoids and the terpenes.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 13, 2017)

kingzt said:


> What are some of Bodhi's highest thc strains? I know it can be really subjective with how certain strains effect a person but a lot of people still want to go for the higher numbers if you got them.


read somewhere that cobra lips tested pretty high...


----------



## kingzt (Feb 13, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Lucky Charms has tested the highest that I know of, but that's gone. White lotus is up there. The only strain of Bodhi's that I've had tested was my Goji, and that one was around 22%, but it's not the strongest bodhi strain I've grown. RKU, Tranquil Elephantizer, Sunshine Daydream, and Buddha's Hand (lemon Thai sativa pheno) packed more of a punch. It's more about the complete chemotype of the plant, the cannabinoids and the terpenes.


Thanks for the replies, I wanted to grow the rku and tranquil elephantizer but they're sold out everywhere. Not sure if he making anymore of them but I know that I have heard that the rku is supposed to be some funky stuff. I've been growing sunshine 4 for a minute now and it's a real narcotic smoke. I never got it tested but it puts me on my ass. I just popped some ssdd and soul mate so I'm hoping they're potent and I can find some indica leaning phenos.


----------



## COGrown (Feb 13, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Thanks for the replies, I wanted to grow the rku and tranquil elephantizer but they're sold out everywhere. Not sure if he making anymore of them but I know that I have heard that the rku is supposed to be some funky stuff. I've been growing sunshine 4 for a minute now and it's a real narcotic smoke. I never got it tested but it puts me on my ass. I just popped some ssdd and soul mate so I'm hoping they're potent and I can find some indica leaning phenos.


If you are after indica potency, get some of the 88g13hp crosses. Snow lotus and appalachia were more sativa natured parents, the Wookie dad is more indica than either of them, but not as much of a heavy hitter indica as the g13hp.


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 13, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> read somewhere that cobra lips tested pretty high...


I thought cobra lips was meh.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 13, 2017)

JDGreen said:


> I thought cobra lips was meh.


damn, i saw somewhere it tested at 28%, i guess the varible levels of cannabinoids & specific terpenes really play a factor...


----------



## COGrown (Feb 13, 2017)

JDGreen said:


> I thought cobra lips was meh.


Depends on the pheno. I think that while the appy male produced some real gems, overall there was more of a hit-or-miss when that male was paired with some females. I think the best appy crosses are with indica mom's (the milks or SSDD), there seems to be more of a pheno hunt with hybrid and sativa mother plants.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Feb 14, 2017)

kingzt said:


> What are some of Bodhi's highest thc strains? I know it can be really subjective with how certain strains effect a person but a lot of people still want to go for the higher numbers if you got them.


The SSDD I grew tested at 25.31%


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2017)

I hav flowered a couple Cobras and the first was very average but grower error could have been involved. Second time around was much different. Both very Indica expressing and in effect. Loud and tasty and a bit couch locky.. Similar to Secret Chief. Very firm dense flowers.

I have a Fuzz to run and we'll see how that does, same daddy and sister mom if I have that right.


----------



## delstele (Feb 14, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> just put 2 into flower and have 1 more to go. They actually have had better success than the ones I paid for.


Nice looking forward to the grow...


----------



## Subwayfiredme (Feb 14, 2017)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3893608 nl5 noof (bcut) x Ortega aurora project



Hey man it's the dude with the maroon VW van from longmont. I lost my phone and your #. Get in touch with me. I don't have the same number. Not sure if you can private message on here. Do you still have my email?


----------



## torontoke (Feb 14, 2017)

Woohoo
Finally got my glg order
Not sure what to pop first because even the bad dawgs sounds so good.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2017)

Chopped my Secret Chief at 62 days almost all cloudy trichomes, nicely fading and wonderful. Great hard nug Indica with a body odor sweet smell.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 24, 2017)

Also now chopped 1 Lemon Lotus at 62 days. Very frosty Indica lookin' plant. Loud but I don't know what it smells like. Just strong. 

Sampled the Secret Chief and it's as good as the last couple. Grow this plant.

I still have Two Oaxacan Zipolite Lifeguard at 72 days and don't look a day over 42! Stopped stretching at 7 weeks and the wispy buds are firming a little. Time and space requirements are significant. Had one hermie but two are still going strong. 

One Thunder Wookie left early on and building buds, reminds me of Peak NL by looks. Had a very early male in veg and one full bleed hermie. 50/50 male/female flowers from the start. One Black Gold along for the ride from Grenpoint.

Anyone with experience growing The Fuzz?


----------



## wisejoker (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi there,

I am a long time reader, first time poster. I am very impressed with the mass of knowledge shared here.It like no other place i know. A friend needs to refresh his genetics; and i was wondering if you can help me a bit with that. I had to make a break of a month with rollitup. So can someone advise me 4 bodhi strains which are good for commercial use: strong, good to very good yield, relatively short blooming ? 

Thank you much for that

peace


----------



## wisejoker (Feb 24, 2017)

I was thinking of SSDD and soulmate and space monkey. Do you think those are a good choice for his purposes? Peace Thanks


----------



## JDGreen (Feb 24, 2017)

wisejoker said:


> I was thinking of SSDD and soulmate and space monkey. Do you think those are a good choice for his purposes? Peace Thanks


Ha. Do it.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 24, 2017)

wisejoker said:


> I was thinking of SSDD and soulmate and space monkey. Do you think those are a good choice for his purposes? Peace Thanks


Do you have IG? If so follow bodhi guide and you see some of the best bodhi grows. If not from the fellas on here goji and ssdd go hand in hand. Soul mate looks great, but honestly you can't go wrong with any of B gear. Happy hunting.


----------



## wisejoker (Feb 24, 2017)

Oh! That are some very quick replies.Thank you so much folks. I don't even have a smart phone. I am like old school and have an old nokia phone lol. Do i need a smart phone for IG? I don't know. I need a fourth option can you folks recommend me some other strains. 

I know bodhi strains are not as stable, consistent and homogeneous as other breeders strains are like peek seeds bc or dynasty. So do you think bodhi strains will apply for commercial use?

Thanx 

Peace


----------



## wisejoker (Feb 24, 2017)

It's only a room of about 10 square meters but my concern is the female to male ratio. Since I read this thread I read quite a few messages about a low ratio at bodhis strains. What do you think about that basing on your experience? Thanx


----------



## greg nr (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm going to pop some ssdd and (I think) Gogi OG today. Also some Ninja fruit, but that is ocean grown.

2 seeds each, hopin for at least 3 girlz in any combo total. Will also clone my ww as a backup, and gift those if I get enough bodhi.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 24, 2017)

Got a nice gogi cut from @doniawon 

Plus dragons blood hp and deep line alchemy #4 coming in the mail  

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 24, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I'm going to pop some ssdd and (I think) Gogi OG today. Also some Ninja fruit, but that is ocean grown.
> 
> 2 seeds each, hopin for at least 3 girlz in any combo total. Will also clone my ww as a backup, and gift those if I get enough bodhi.


i popped 2 nf a couple of days ago, & there is purple on the first set of true leaves, never seen that before...


----------



## BDOGKush (Feb 24, 2017)

I have two SSDD curing up from my recent harvest. Nice sweet blueberry smell to both of them. One grown under LED, the other under HPS. Only complaint I had with them is they both had real floppy stems and needed a lot of support. 

I also harvested one of my Bodhi pollen chucks of Headtrip x Medijuana and the Headtrip male turned out to be extremely dominant. The terpene profile is straight up hash/chocolate Headtrip goodness.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Feb 24, 2017)

Got SSDD flowering week 8

Blueberry hasplant been vegging 10 weeks rdy to go into the flower tent 

OTW 
Soul Food (Pinesoul x 88g13hp)
Purple Sunshine (Purple Diesel x Sunshine Daydream)
Silver Lotus (SSH x Snow Lotus)

what to pop hmmmmm


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 24, 2017)

20 lucky charms clones popped roots. Thinking I should do whole run of them. 

They smelled in veg more than some do in full flower.


----------



## Chef420 (Feb 24, 2017)

SSDD flowering week 9
Just harvested Strange Brew (Breeder Steve's Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)
In veg
Dank Sinatra
Purple Wookie
BOG Sour Bubble


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 24, 2017)

Just germed a pack of mothers milk 

Also 2 RP- tangie seeds too. Maybe try to do a backyard cross with these two.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 24, 2017)

We still cant post pics??? I was wanting to share my current run with everyone. Sunshine#4 looks like it is going to check a lot of boxes for me and has potential to stick around for a while. Wookie41 x ssdd is interesting also, I got like 7 females from my pack and it smells like a citronella candle or tiki torch fuel. It's going to be hard for Cocoon or Lazy Lightining to catch up to SS#4. The only thing about my fav SS#4 is that it seems hard to clone and it has a serious fade going on. I saw @Nu-Be had some Chem strain that was more yellow than green. My SS#4 is doing the exact same thing, it looks awesome and appears to be doing fine but they are the only ones in the group that are fading like this. Could it be a trait of Chem or something?


----------



## thezephyr (Feb 24, 2017)

so do any of the bodhi heads know what's been happening with this website? seems it's been down on and off from ddos denial of service attacks for weeks.

edit: just saw the post from sunni but still interested in what you guys think about it.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 24, 2017)

thezephyr said:


> so do any of the bodhi heads know what's been happening with this website? seems it's been down on and off from ddos denial of service attacks for weeks.


Sunni published an explanation in the talk and toke section. Series of unfortunate events and a critically Ill IT guy.


----------



## thezephyr (Feb 24, 2017)

for sure. there have been some seed banks going down (none that I used, fortunately), likely due to issues with the banks/ credit card companies. anyway I was starting to wonder if there was a similar situation here, or problems with the hosting company due to the content of the forum.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 24, 2017)

The good news is that pics are now loadable. Here's Orgi, taken down at 70 days last week.








The last Goji clone, ran for a year, also chopped last week.







When it comes to beavers, I like them bushy. This Dream Beaver at flip last week.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 24, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> The good news is that pics are now loadable. Here's Orgi, taken down at 70 days last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant see nodda bro


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 24, 2017)

You can't? What about this?


----------



## delstele (Feb 24, 2017)

I see the vid but no pics...


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2017)

I harvested and am drying my Heavenly Hashplant and Jungle Spice. I have not smoked them yet.
Heavenly Hashplant was a terrible yeilder of some dense frosty nugs, but I am utterly unimpressed by this strain.
The Jungle Spice, on the other hand, was impressive. She produced a heavy crop of long and dense frosty buds that have a strange odor like sandalwood meets citronella with hints of pine. Nothing tutty-fruity there at all. I'm hoping she'll have a unique Sativa high.
I didn't take cuttings and am considering buying another pack of the Jungle Spice. The potency and high will determine this for me.


----------



## littlegiant (Feb 25, 2017)

Get pics up of that dream beaver! That's next to pop on my list.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 25, 2017)

First go with Bodhi and I got:

Space Monkey
Sunshine Daydream 
And freebie of Chem91 JB x Snow Lotus
Anyone have any input/opinions on those? Bodhi doesn't give much info on their gear so maybe some of you Bodhi heads could chime in..
Would any of the 3 be more suitable for outside? I will be putting some outside and some in..


----------



## hillbill (Feb 25, 2017)

Everyone seems to love SSDD but I have not run it. Space Monkey is awesome, have fun.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 25, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> First go with Bodhi and I got:
> 
> Space Monkey
> Sunshine Daydream
> ...


Your climate will help determine what might be best suited for outdoor. From all i have read ssdd does fairly well outside.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Feb 25, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> First go with Bodhi and I got:
> 
> Space Monkey
> Sunshine Daydream
> ...


Space Monkey is legit, terp profile is insane seen a couple phenos but of the 2 I had, 1 was a wookie leaning monster whose lower branches looked like tops, even untapped she made herself into a bush. The keeper is all gg4, smell, yield, structure. 
Get this pack for sure. I've never grown ssdd but many others will be able to chime in.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 25, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I harvested and am drying my Heavenly Hashplant and Jungle Spice. I have not smoked them yet.
> Heavenly Hashplant was a terrible yeilder of some dense frosty nugs, but I am utterly unimpressed by this strain.
> The Jungle Spice, on the other hand, was impressive. She produced a heavy crop of long and dense frosty buds that have a strange odor like sandalwood meets citronella with hints of pine. Nothing tutty-fruity there at all. I'm hoping she'll have a unique Sativa high.
> I didn't take cuttings and am considering buying another pack of the Jungle Spice. The potency and high will determine this for me.


even though my sun grown jungle spice jar is currently empty, the glass still lingers of an acrid chemical cleaner smell, i cant say much in detail about the high, as i gave it away mostly to non smoke reporting family members, but those friends who did sample, there were no complaints at all...


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 25, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> First go with Bodhi and I got:
> 
> Space Monkey
> Sunshine Daydream
> ...


if space permits i'd run all three outside. even if things dont go exactly as planned, you at least learn some phenos, get see how tolerant they are to the outdoors atmosphere, and can compare them to your indoor successes...


----------



## doniawon (Feb 25, 2017)

Subwayfiredme said:


> Hey man it's the dude with the maroon VW van from longmont. I lost my phone and your #. Get in touch with me. I don't have the same number. Not sure if you can private message on here. Do you still have my email?


love this one lol


----------



## torontoke (Feb 25, 2017)

I've got 4 space monkey 4 elfinstone 4 dream beaver 4 more cowbell 2 dank Sinatra 2 goji og X dank Sinatra and 1 atf X ssdd going
Fingers crossed for all girls lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I've got 4 space monkey 4 elfinstone 4 dream beaver 4 more cowbell 2 dank Sinatra 2 goji og X dank Sinatra and 1 atf X ssdd going
> Fingers crossed for all girls lol


Where's the "subbed" button?


----------



## torontoke (Feb 25, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Where's the "subbed" button?


I haven't been here that long but I've never seen one!


----------



## greg nr (Feb 25, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I haven't been here that long but I've never seen one!


You have to be logged in, then there will be a tag at the top to "Watch this thread". It's on the same line as the page numbers.

Or simply replying to a thread does the same thing.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 25, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I've got 4 space monkey 4 elfinstone 4 dream beaver 4 more cowbell 2 dank Sinatra 2 goji og X dank Sinatra and 1 atf X ssdd going
> Fingers crossed for all girls lol


really hoping the atf x ssdd is a champion lady for you...


----------



## delstele (Feb 25, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I've got 4 space monkey 4 elfinstone 4 dream beaver 4 more cowbell 2 dank Sinatra 2 goji og X dank Sinatra and 1 atf X ssdd going
> Fingers crossed for all girls lol


Nice run looking forward to the show when we can do pics again...


----------



## Just fooling (Feb 25, 2017)

I just started some gogi ogs and some silver mtn. Just 5 of each. They have 3-4 sets of leaves each and are outgrowing some freebie fems they are next to.
I finished not to long ago some chocolate trip f2 and sunshine daydream. I also just started 5 of each. 5 chocolate trips all were female and I got two ssdd females.
The chocolate trips were short and all turned purple around wk 6. They were done fast. I didn't keep an exact time but around 8wks all were finished. They didn't have the loudest smell but smelled like alot of purple ganja smells like. Lavender, grapey some fruity overall nothing crazy. The high was average and on the light side I thought. These all had big nice buds. Not the most solid but on the nice side of things all the same. I had some male nuts in late flower on two of the 5. Very few but some.
My two ssdd plants were both small. One insane good but had a very small yield and small rock hard nugs with a smell to die for. Fruity, and chemy with an overall complex smell and superb buzz. The other didn't resemble the first very much. She didn't have the crazy smell great high. Im looking forward to growing out the other 6 I hope to find a better yielding version of the one I liked. These took a couple wks longer than the chocolate trips did.


----------



## GreenSanta (Feb 25, 2017)

all the crosses I made using a random male skylotus are shit, so disappointed. Most strain, if I use a random male on a great female I get good results but with skylotus random male for some reasons passed a bunch 
of undesirable traits, literally wont be growing any of my skylotus crosses, now I did only use one random male but for me its enough that I would never bother growing this strain again. I think I understand why bodhi moved away from the male snowlotus.

Anyway, I am about to put more cowbelll #4 in the flower room I am sure/hope this one will not disappoint. I did grow a few nice plants crossed with the skylotus but I really think overall nothing was worthy of re-growing.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> all the crosses I made using a random male skylotus are shit, so disappointed. Most strain, if I use a random male on a great female I get good results but with skylotus random male for some reasons passed a bunch
> of undesirable traits, literally wont be growing any of my skylotus crosses, now I did only use one random male but for me its enough that I would never bother growing this strain again. I think I understand why bodhi moved away from the male snowlotus.
> 
> Anyway, I am about to put more cowbelll #4 in the flower room I am sure/hope this one will not disappoint. I did grow a few nice plants crossed with the skylotus but I really think overall nothing was worthy of re-growing.


So, do you think that it is the Snow Lotus male that is influencing your Sky Lotus crosses?


----------



## GreenSanta (Feb 26, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> So, do you think that it is the Snow Lotus male that is influencing your Sky Lotus crosses?


well I dont know lol, I was just mad because I was trimming yet another lame plant. I remember thinking all those sky lotus crosses are going to be fire! Not a single one of them was a phenomenal plant. 

you see everyonce in a while I get a certain type of plant from my ancient og crosses that I dont like, and some are straight fire, so I thought for some reason the lame ones were coming from old iranian lineage and the fire was coming from the snow lotus male.

but now I have come across a few plants with that similar look that I did not like from some of my ancient og crosses so I have come to the conclusion its not the old irananian that I dont like its snow lotus!

but again i want to reinforce the fact that this is pure pollen chucking and I get lucky most time but did not get lucky with skylotus. I l will likely not grow any more seeds that I made with the skylotus. The Ancient OG is trapped into some varieties that are likely to stay around a long time. 

I harvested a dragon fruit cross I made with a super silver haze, and the first plant to be harvested was a fuck up from day one but still ended up with nice flower. They dont yield any rosin. post #20 if you want to see the squish. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=339092&page=2

anyway, that plant smelled like the dragon fruit I grew and I really enjoy that so I will grow more dragon fruit crosses.

so far I have never found a true keeper with bodhi, I have a more cowbell about to go in flower and I m cloning her right now too, fingers crossed!!


----------



## Psyphish (Feb 26, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> First go with Bodhi and I got:
> 
> Space Monkey
> Sunshine Daydream
> ...


Space Monkey is frosty and has interesting (LOUD!) smells. Makes large buds. I personally wouldn't grow it again though.


----------



## elkamino (Feb 26, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> Space Monkey is frosty and has interesting (LOUD!) smells. Makes large buds. I personally wouldn't grow it again though.


And why would that be?


----------



## Upstate2627 (Feb 26, 2017)

My experience with space monkey was so-so. I grew out 4 of them and they were frosty but I didn't get the big yielder like the pics I saw. Crusty with frost but the taste n smell I didn't care for, I've done lots of gg4 xs and this is the only one that gave me a taste I didn't care care. Still have 3 beans left.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 26, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> Space Monkey is frosty and has interesting (LOUD!) smells. Makes large buds. I personally wouldn't grow it again though.


I would, maybe my fave! I have flowered two that had a Sativa lean and not real big buds. Not as tight as some but will test your carbon filter! That is no bull. Could not take it anywhere enclosed. Mine were very fast and I chopped at 50 days going amber fast.

Secret Chief is a hammer and also loud with very tight buds and trichs everywhere. Drying a Lemon Lotus that is whiter than any i've seen in person. Same tight buds.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Feb 26, 2017)

Maybe I should pop the rest of the monkeys??? My secret chiefs were straight indicas. Not much smell , rock hard buds but for me I'd rate my first experience with it a 6.5/10


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> well I dont know lol, I was just mad because I was trimming yet another lame plant. I remember thinking all those sky lotus crosses are going to be fire! Not a single one of them was a phenomenal plant.
> 
> you see everyonce in a while I get a certain type of plant from my ancient og crosses that I dont like, and some are straight fire, so I thought for some reason the lame ones were coming from old iranian lineage and the fire was coming from the snow lotus male.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience and insight with the Sky Lotus.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 26, 2017)

Popped 4 bodhi's (2xssdd and 2xgoji og). All 4 had 3/4" tap roots leaving the paper towels for dirt. I can live with 100% germ.  Now if they die its on me. 

Only 1/2 had a tap root for ninja fruit, but the second seed looked like it was splitting so it's probably ok also.


----------



## Psyphish (Feb 26, 2017)

elkamino said:


> And why would that be?


Because the Granola Funk and More Cowbell smelled and tasted better and I liked their high more. And maybe the experience just left a bad vibe, because it's the first grow I've been busted by cops due to loud smells.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 26, 2017)

Bbhp mother just dropped into a 35 gal SIP.....well see how she likes the wiggle room


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 26, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> Because the Granola Funk and More Cowbell smelled and tasted better and I liked their high more. And maybe the experience just left a bad vibe, because it's the first grow I've been busted by cops due to loud smells.


sorry about the fuzz... did the filter betray you? envious neighbors are vermin of the genus rattus family ? could you describe what you liked about the high from gf & mc ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2017)

Orgi, harvested at 10 weeks a few days ago. More pics in the "New Harvest..." thread.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Feb 26, 2017)

Ssdd week 8


----------



## numberfour (Feb 26, 2017)

Day 68

Goji
 

Fat Cherry x SSDD #6
 

Harvesting this week, also taking down a Tree of Life, another Goji (same cut) and Fat Cherry x SSDD #7, #9, #10.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 26, 2017)

we've been warned... 2:27:17 GLG DROP


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 26, 2017)

These are the 4 phenos of Bodhi's Black Raspberry Goji I had at 9 weeks all hanging now...


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 26, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I haven't been here that long but I've never seen one!


What freebies did you end up with?


----------



## torontoke (Feb 26, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> What freebies did you end up with?


Landos stash
Elfinstone
Deadhead X lbl


----------



## thezephyr (Feb 26, 2017)

random question for the experts: what do you think about bodhi seeds from the vault uk?

I bought prayer tower, buddha's hand, and solo's stash from them early last year when the pound was weak relative to the dollar. I have no reason to doubt the validity of their genetics, the stuff I grew from professor paul was %100 legit. they're also well reviewed, although not always competitive in pricing.

But for some reason those are the only bodhi packs I've seen that had exactly 11 seeds. all the packs I've bought from us vendors have had 12-14 seeds. I doubt it's anything to worry about, but what do you all think of https://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/?

the prices are pretty bad at this point. they have a habit of jacking the price when stocks get low, and looks like they haven't restocked on bodhi since. also, I'm pretty sure most of their stock comes from seedsman.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 26, 2017)

thezephyr said:


> random question for the experts: what do you think about bodhi seeds from the vault uk?
> 
> I bought prayer tower, buddha's hand, and solo's stash from them early last year when the pound was weak relative to the dollar. I have no reason to doubt the validity of their genetics, the stuff I grew from professor paul was %100 legit. they're also well reviewed, although not always competitive in pricing.
> 
> ...


i myself am far from a bodhi expert here, but why order from across the pond, with so many options here to choose from? unless you are across the pond...?


----------



## thezephyr (Feb 26, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i myself am far from a bodhi expert here, but why order from across the pond, with so many options here to choose from? unless you are across the pond...?


exchange rates haha. the pound was really weak so the packs ended up close to 55 dollars each on that order. those were also the first bodhi packs I picked up, I was mainly using the vault because my order included old school sensi strains, and stuff from professor paul who was retailing through them at time.

since then I've gotten like 7 packs from greatlakes: dread bread, bingo pajama, jahruba, cangshan sativa, and sunshine daydream plus jungle spice and barefoot doctor testers.
and I used greenline for guava hashplant, goji, and wolfpack tester.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 26, 2017)

thezephyr said:


> exchange rates haha. the pound was really weak so the packs ended up close to 55 dollars each on that order. those were also the first bodhi packs I picked up, I was mainly using the vault because my order included old school sensi strains, and stuff from professor paul who was retailing through them at time.
> 
> since then I've gotten like 7 packs from greatlakes: dread bread, bingo pajama, jahruba, cangshan sativa, and sunshine daydream plus jungle spice and barefoot doctor testers.
> and I used greenline for guava hashplant, goji, and wolfpack tester.


smart move, between dbj & jb, i am happy... & a hoarder... love triangle is the missing spot


----------



## GreenSanta (Feb 26, 2017)

I guess there are a few sky lotus crosses that produced decent plants, there 2 that I am gonna re-run I forgot they were bred to skylotus, and there are the following ...

Skylotus X (BCD X ( Pennywise X Senora Ampero)) aka CBDQ, this one was the number one I am re trying number 6 and 7, I forgot that this line had skylotus daddy.


Skylotus X ((Ancient OG X (Spacebomb X Chemo)) this one I am not happy with, not enough resin, nasty smell too.


that one is CBDQ #6, still drying, that one has potential, but truly, unless the effects are outstanding or unless she tests high in CBD I will only grow her once more.
 

Everybody has different taste too so dont take my words for it, skylotus might be one of the greatest strain you have had, just not what I am looking for thats all.


----------



## GreenSanta (Feb 26, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Bbhp mother just dropped into a 35 gal SIP.....well see how she likes the wiggle room
> 
> View attachment 3894847


are you not putting a garbage bag or something over that sip to hold the moisture in? When I transplant I sometime give it or 2 to dry up a bit then cover it, is that what you are doing^?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2017)

I have four goji I just threw in flower. I was hoping to get a male but looks like all four have preflower calyxes but there are no pistils so it's hard to tell at the moment. 
I'd say I have either just two phenos or possibly three. Goji 1 & 2 are more indica leaning traits and two more sativa leaning. Goji 3 had to be topped because she was bean poling up too fast, goji 4 isn't as tall but has the same large fan leaves.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I have four goji I just threw in flower. I was hoping to get a male but looks like all four have preflower calyxes but there are no pistils so it's hard to tell at the moment.
> I'd say I have either just two phenos or possibly three. Goji 1 & 2 are more indica leaning traits and two more sativa leaning. Goji 3 had to be topped because she was bean poling up too fast, goji 4 isn't as tall but has the same large fan leaves.
> View attachment 3895534


You've got some good smoking in your future, amigo.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> You've got some good smoking in your future, amigo.


I decided to grab goji because you and a few of the cats here have had some beautiful plants. I'm stoked to be finally giving her a go. Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I decided to grab goji because you and a few of the cats here have had some beautiful plants. I'm stoked to be finally giving her a go. Cheers


"you and a few of the cats here...."

That's some cool lingo, amigo...can I use it now and then?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2017)

That's "I'm over 35" lingo right there, lol.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 26, 2017)

Just thought I would mention here, some 88 cherries, Heaven mountain, more cowbell and.... lucky charms up for auction on instagram


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 27, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> SSDD flowering week 9
> Just harvested Strange Brew (Breeder Steve's Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)
> In veg
> Dank Sinatra
> ...


What can you tell me about the strange brew you just cut down? I just split my pack in half and gave the beans to two growmies and am just curious


----------



## wisejoker (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi folks,

I am looking for some good yielding strains for a first bodhi grow. Need somewhat like 6 strains for a friend. could someone recommend me any? Thanx and happy growing. peace


----------



## maxamus1 (Feb 27, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's "I'm over 35" lingo right there, lol.


I'm 35 n say it all the time


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Feb 27, 2017)

Al Yamoni said:


> What can you tell me about the strange brew you just cut down? I just split my pack in half and gave the beans to two growmies and am just curious


I have some to come down in the next week, can't tell you about the smoke but they grow big fat indica leaves and stay pretty squat in veg they then stretch 3-4x on average and get really thin beautiful saliva leaves. All 6 of mine have some sort of an obvious citrus smell 3-4 straight lemon. Looks to be about a 12 week finisher excited to try it.

Cougars milk just trimmed yesterday #1


#2
Sorry the pictures are awful they are gorgeous plants very frosty with streaks of purple all the way through these do no justice.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 27, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> are you not putting a garbage bag or something over that sip to hold the moisture in? When I transplant I sometime give it or 2 to dry up a bit then cover it, is that what you are doing^?


Planting a cover crop of clover. We will see if I lose too much moisture. Can always cover later.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 27, 2017)

The surface of the mix in containers stays more moist under COBs or LEDs than HID. Been almost 3 years with no HIDs and many times the roots grow upward after transplant and there are roots in the whole soil mass, surface to bottom.


----------



## j.t.1986 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello everyone, Just a little update. received my order from GLG back at the new year, as per your recommendations. thank you all! got a starfighter x lbl freebie pack too.

I put 6 space monkeys in a shot glass Saturday morning, and planted them Sunday. today all 6 have broke ground so its game on.

im impressed that they all came through, maybe ive gotten bad beans before but im usually 4/5(5 packs) or 3/5 that make it out the ground... used to think to was just me...maybe it was lol.

cant wait to see how they go.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2017)

A very bushy [dream] beaver a couple of weeks ago @ 2 weeks post flip. It's now at 5 weeks under HPS so no pics, but she's rather stunning.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 27, 2017)

I think every seed across several strains from Bodhi has germed and done so quickly.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 27, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I think every seed across several strains from Bodhi has germed and done so quickly.


For me, 2 of 4 seeds are up and out of the soil less than 24 hours after they went in, and I can see the heads of the other 2. 100% germ rate going into the soil. 

2 different packs ordered at different times. Small sample, but I'm not complaining one little bit.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 27, 2017)

Have a chocolate trip in veg right now that smells like a Hershey kiss. Frosty and sticky already


----------



## martyg (Feb 27, 2017)

wisejoker said:


> I was thinking of SSDD and soulmate and space monkey. Do you think those are a good choice for his purposes? Peace Thanks


Lol my space monkey gets insanely huge


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 27, 2017)

martyg said:


> Lol my space monkey gets insanely huge


Insanely huge? I got Space monkey on the way.. how huge we talking?


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 27, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> A very bushy [dream] beaver a couple of weeks ago @ 2 weeks post flip. It's now at 5 weeks under HPS so no pics, but she's rather stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3895942


How is that beaver smelling? (pun intended) I have 5 from seed getting ready to get flipped to 12/12 for sexing and a couple are starting to stink pretty good in veg already.

The line up for this round is:

5 Lemon Hashplant v2
5 Dream Beaver
4 Black Triangle
3 Neroli 91

Hoping for some good smoke in a couple of months.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 27, 2017)

just popped for a pack of dragons blood and one of dream lotus. I was looking for a domestic supplier of blue dream and couldn't locate one, so this is the next best thing. Heh, probably better. 

Anyone grow either of these out?


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Feb 27, 2017)

greg nr said:


> just popped for a pack of dragons blood and one of dream lotus. I was looking for a domestic supplier of blue dream and couldn't locate one, so this is the next best thing. Heh, probably better.
> 
> Anyone grow either of these out?


What freebies did you go for ?


----------



## greg nr (Feb 27, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> What freebies did you go for ?


space nectar (another blue cross) or oroblanco......


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Feb 27, 2017)

greg nr said:


> space nectar (another blue cross) or oroblanco......


I went for the Space Nectar too sounds like a winner. Oroblanco looks nice in veg so far. I have two packs from the last bogo sale. 

I ordered the dragon blood hashplant and the Wookie 7 x 88g13hp


----------



## Chef420 (Feb 27, 2017)

Al Yamoni said:


> What can you tell me about the strange brew you just cut down? I just split my pack in half and gave the beans to two growmies and am just curious


I popped two and got two females. Two different phenos: one was quite stretchy with long colas that stacked nicely. Then stopped. I really don't know what happened. The buds never really swelled. The second one completely larfed out and had a lot of seeds. I had two ssdd in the same tent and they were fine. I'm a relatively new grower so it could have been grower error e.g. Ph issue. I'll run her again in the future and hope for better luck. 
The one that did yield is lemon-lime with a pleasant buzz. It's still curing.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 27, 2017)

greg nr said:


> just popped for a pack of dragons blood and one of dream lotus. I was looking for a domestic supplier of blue dream and couldn't locate one, so this is the next best thing. Heh, probably better.
> 
> Anyone grow either of these out?


one of the new freebies is "space nectar" (sc blue dream x wookie#15)...

sorry, didnt see your other post...


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 27, 2017)

I got freebie of Chem91 JB x Snow Lotus. Anyone know about that?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> How is that beaver smelling? (pun intended).


Talk about a hanging curve......but I'm going to keep this on reefer talk. You know, it's hard to tell. It;s in the furthest corner behind Big Smith and Fire Balls [imagine the name of this cross  ].  It's an orgi of scents, you could say.  [Take my ex-wife, please.]


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 27, 2017)

dream beaver @week 3 frostier than most at the same time period. trying out fpe's & ffj, i know i know, i'm running a little deficient due to the purple petioles & way too early of a fade... but i still plan to do a little more top dressing... and a misting of jaz rose at week 6


----------



## martyg (Feb 28, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Insanely huge? I got Space monkey on the way.. how huge we talking?


Lb+ usually on one. big spread takes up space but worth it


----------



## j.t.1986 (Feb 28, 2017)

martyg said:


> Lb+ usually on one. big spread takes up space but worth it


damn space monkey was probably bad choice for my cab then lol.. was gonna do a 1.5 gal hempy, hoping it doesn't grow out too large, maybe 3 week veg.

what was your setup like martyg? did you do any training or just let em go?


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 28, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I got freebie of Chem91 JB x Snow Lotus. Anyone know about that?


have 3 about 2 weeks into flower, I think I got 3 different phenos too. I'll let you know more in a couple weeks


----------



## hillbill (Feb 28, 2017)

I ran 2 SM with LST and they had fine branching which does well with training. The nose on this one is way loud. Mine finished in 50 days which surprised me. Cedar overtones with something very sweet and pepper.. They leaned just a bit to the Sativa side and were average size but I keep my plants smaller than some. Really like this one.

Make sure your odor control is operating at it's best.


----------



## martyg (Feb 28, 2017)

j.t.1986 said:


> damn space monkey was probably bad choice for my cab then lol.. was gonna do a 1.5 gal hempy, hoping it doesn't grow out too large, maybe 3 week veg.
> 
> what was your setup like martyg? did you do any training or just let em go?


8k. Co2. 4ton ac. I always like to top my babies multiple times. Tops branches every where I pinch off the growing tips in veg. It will be fine just put in small that's all. I usually veg mine for 4-6wks.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 28, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> I went for the Space Nectar too sounds like a winner. Oroblanco looks nice in veg so far. I have two packs from the last bogo sale.
> 
> I ordered the dragon blood hashplant and the Wookie 7 x 88g13hp


Where did u find the dragons blood hp?


----------



## j.t.1986 (Feb 28, 2017)

excellent, thanks hillbill & martyg. i will plan on a short veg then.. dont want anything over 2.5 feet if i can help it.. had to axe a plant last run cos it just went wild and tripled in size.

and thanks for the tip for the odor control, i got a homemade carbon filter that works well. got a back up store bought one just in case too though lol. 

im excited for this one, seems to get a ton of great feed back here. hopefully i will be adding some more good feedback soon aswell.. id love to post some shots when they get pretty, im kinda nervous with the pics posting lol.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 28, 2017)

Top and bend and tie your mother down boy!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 28, 2017)

Now that I have mine and a second order on the way....

JBC had it all before the glg drop shhhhhh....


----------



## WindyCityKush (Feb 28, 2017)

Space monkey #3
 
These pics were taken 2 wks ago at day 47 . I'll be taking her down soon. Reeks like GG4, chemmy, with cocoa cereal undertones. Just popped the last 3 seeds from that pack, hoping for a pheno that takes a little less time than this 10 weeker. 
Did I mention she's frosty? Lol


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 28, 2017)

Does anyone have the skinny on the LA Hindu that B used in the Hindu Hashplant? I need more kief in my life, lol!


----------



## greg nr (Feb 28, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Where did u find the dragons blood hp?


great lakes genetics had a drop yesterday. james bean had them also apparently.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 28, 2017)

greg nr said:


> great lakes genetics had a drop yesterday. james bean had them also apparently.


Ya i found em on James Bean but no mention on GLG


----------



## Craigson (Feb 28, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Ya i found em on James Bean but no mention on GLG


Nm found it thx


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 28, 2017)

kinda wanted that purple sunshine, but really wanted afgooey x dragonsblood f3.
they were all posted in order so i guess i missed the drop. 3 out of 4 is excellent though, so i cant complain...


----------



## greg nr (Feb 28, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> kinda wanted that purple sunshine, but really wanted afgooey x dragonsblood f3.
> they were all posted in order so i guess i missed the drop. 3 out of 4 is excellent though, so i cant complain...


You are becoming your own seedbank, lol. You have like 20 packs now right? It is a disease........


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 28, 2017)

greg nr said:


> You are becoming your own seedbank, lol. You have like 20 packs now right? It is a disease........


a hoarder i am...

remember the guys happy about the heineken closet? thats how i feel about drops of new gear, "clap hands clap hands" like bobby boucher...


----------



## greg nr (Feb 28, 2017)

Yeah, well personally I'm playing squirrel. I really expect all of these seed companies to be closed by summer. But if not, hey, I have a happy stash anyway.


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 28, 2017)

Did all the new packs drop on glg? Last night I did grab one of the afgoo x Wookie 15 but didn't see anything else.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 28, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Did all the new packs drop on glg? Last night I did grab one of the afgoo x Wookie 15 but didn't see anything else.


I missed em too ffs.
Im hoping I got in on the Dragonsblood HP at JBC. It said available this morning and I sent an email order but now it says not available and no reply to my email yet


----------



## j.t.1986 (Feb 28, 2017)

@hillbill - i always tie my girls up. my cab is small, that one plant got so big it was gonna mess with my other 2.. executive decisions must be made sometimes lol.. wish i coulda gave it away!

@WindyCityKush - thats looking great! i wouldnt mind the 10 weeks, hoping they are all the same though.. i use my cab to dry so i may have to compromise if i get a mix in there.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 28, 2017)

re: GLG drops. There is a notice on the site that seed packs will drop randomly over a period of time. Keep watching.

It's there to keep people from grabbing all the packs at once.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 28, 2017)

I have Oaxacan Zipolite Lifeguard approaching 11 weekswith mostly white pistils and bent and twisted all over. Most unruly thing.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 28, 2017)

Craigson said:


> I missed em too ffs.
> Im hoping I got in on the Dragonsblood HP at JBC. It said available this morning and I sent an email order but now it says not available and no reply to my email yet


did the afgooey x dragonsblood f3 drop ?


----------



## Craigson (Feb 28, 2017)

I 


mr. childs said:


> did the afgooey x dragonsblood f3 drop ?


think theyre mostly done


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 28, 2017)

Craigson said:


> I
> 
> think theyre mostly done


damn i must have missed that & purple sunshine while on the road earlier...


----------



## Craigson (Feb 28, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> damn i must have missed that & purple sunshine while on the road earlier...


Thers still purple sunshine at james bean


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 28, 2017)

greg nr said:


> re: GLG drops. There is a notice on the site that seed packs will drop randomly over a period of time. Keep watching.
> 
> It's there to keep people from grabbing all the packs at once.


Just saw post on ig,apparently everything has dropped already,so they said over 24 hour period .


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 28, 2017)

Seems like Bodhi don't stay in stock long.. got my first Bodhi order on the way and after getting in on this thread I feel like I hit the lotto.. lol


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 28, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Seems like Bodhi don't stay in stock long.. got my first Bodhi order on the way and after getting in on this thread I feel like I hit the lotto.. lol


you & i both! dragonsblood f4, black triangle, raspberry hashplant, zipolite oaxacan(missed the afoogey x dblood f3) but it even comes with acapulco gold, and dont forget the freebies what ever dbj decides for me & throws in crossed with longbottom leaf, and the plus bodhi freebies: space nectar & snow lotus bx v1...


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 28, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> you & i both! dragonsblood f4, black triangle, raspberry hashplant, zipolite oaxacan(missed the afoogey x dblood f3) but it even comes with acapulco gold, and dont forget the freebies what ever dbj decides for me & throws in crossed with longbottom leaf, and the plus bodhi freebies: space nectar & snow lotus bx v1...


I got mine from JAMESBEANCOMPANY and space nectar Snow Lotus is not one I seen.. but should be happy with what I got

I didn't know what to get so I just picked what sounded good


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 28, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> you & i both! dragonsblood f4, black triangle, raspberry hashplant, zipolite oaxacan(missed the afoogey x dblood f3) but it even comes with acapulco gold, and dont forget the freebies what ever dbj decides for me & throws in crossed with longbottom leaf, and the plus bodhi freebies: space nectar & snow lotus bx v1...


I really can't complain,i also did get 2 packs of dragons blood hash plant and possibly a pack of deep line alchemy.all these new ones went fast.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 28, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> I really can't complain,i also did get 2 packs of dragons blood hash plant and possibly a pack of deep line alchemy.all these new ones went fast.


Sure rub it why dont ya. Lol
I thought for sure I would get an email for each drop. FML


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 28, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Sure rub it why dont ya. Lol
> I thought for sure I would get an email for each drop. FML


I guess me sitting and pushing the stupid refresh button for 8 hours helped.i wish we all got them,I have missed plenty too


----------



## thezephyr (Feb 28, 2017)

So the stock from the vault uk is legit. I compared it to my other bodhi packs and the packaging is identical, plus looking back I see several other people here have had good results with them.


----------



## thezephyr (Feb 28, 2017)

what do you guys think about growing solo's stash outdoor? I'm looking for a medicinal indica for pain relief, muscle relaxation, nausea, and sleep.

I'd like to grow some strong indica females to join a landrace open pollination project and fill out my medical harvest. It's a bonus if solo's stash grows well indoor too, because this landrace is unworked.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 28, 2017)

Outdoors is always good .. Other than specefic Sativas, I think all Bodhi will perform well outdoor. 


Looks like the new Bodhi packaging is in effect?


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 28, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Outdoors is always good .. Other than specefic Sativas, I think all Bodhi will perform well outdoor.
> 
> 
> Looks like the new Bodhi packaging is in effect?


on limited beans for the moment?... @mochisgarden


----------



## KushyMcKush (Feb 28, 2017)

Haven't posted on riu in a while and just started coming back around, mostly in the led section reseaeching my cob build coming up here soon. Just wanted to come ahow off my lovely Love Triangle ladies I got going right now. Vegging under a SS 315cmh and feeding nectar for the gods in nectar #4 soil. Daily foliars with FaSilitor, gaia, zeus, and athena. Also in the room are some thug pug peanutbutter breath. 5 total females out of a pack of peanutbutter breath (12 seeds), and 4 love triangles.
#1

#3

The rest. The yellow one in the middle is a clone of LT#3. My first clone ever taken and one of 6 I took. Only survivor out of 5 of those 6 that ended up female.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 1, 2017)

So far have 7/11 mothers milk in royal gold tupur , last 4 are slowly making their way through the riot plugs. 

Also have two RP tangie that I want to do some back yard pollen chucking with the mothers milk 
Stay tuned


----------



## WindyCityKush (Mar 1, 2017)

Space Monkey at 63 days


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 1, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> Space Monkey at 63 days View attachment 3897274


Nice.. when will you chop? Is the smell as "loud" as everyone says?


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 1, 2017)

KushyMcKush said:


> Haven't posted on riu in a while and just started coming back around, mostly in the led section reseaeching my cob build coming up here soon. Just wanted to come ahow off my lovely Love Triangle ladies I got going right now. Vegging under a SS 315cmh and feeding nectar for the gods in nectar #4 soil. Daily foliars with FaSilitor, gaia, zeus, and athena. Also in the room are some thug pug peanutbutter breath. 5 total females out of a pack of peanutbutter breath (12 seeds), and 4 love triangles.
> #1
> View attachment 3897123
> #3
> ...


Nice! Mine looked nothing like that vegging. I had a hell of a time with my 4 Love Triangle! Pulled all 4. No matter what I threw at them, they just would not grow right. I never had an experience like this with Bodhi gear. Was really looking forward to this strain too. Wont give up though, still have the rest of the pack.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Mar 1, 2017)

littlegiant said:


> Nice! Mine looked nothing like that vegging. I had a hell of a time with my 4 Love Triangle! Pulled all 4. No matter what I threw at them, they just would not grow right. I never had an experience like this with Bodhi gear. Was really looking forward to this strain too. Wont give up though, still have the rest of the pack.


Thats really weird man, while I was figuring out my nectar feedings I ended up severely malnourishing my pb breath from under feeding. I finally got it dialed in, but they were not looking so hot for a while there. Anyways the love triangles were happy as could be the entire time, and they were all gettig the same feedings. 
You can see them in the back right.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Mar 1, 2017)

Ssdd  SSDD is a must have for any garden or seed collection. Amazing herb great kick and tastes like it smells (buttery fruit muffins) top 5 best smoke ever with out doubt.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 1, 2017)

The eagle has landed..


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 1, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> View attachment 3897418 SsddView attachment 3897419 View attachment 3897420 SSDD is a must have for any garden or seed collection. Amazing herb great kick and tastes like it smells (buttery fruit muffins) top 5 best smoke ever with out doubt.


that's one crusty spear, good job...


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 1, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> The eagle has landed..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3897479


damn good choices...


----------



## KushyMcKush (Mar 1, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> View attachment 3897418 SsddView attachment 3897419 View attachment 3897420 SSDD is a must have for any garden or seed collection. Amazing herb great kick and tastes like it smells (buttery fruit muffins) top 5 best smoke ever with out doubt.


Nice bro! Looks a bit different than mine but every pheno Ive seen looks frosty af!

Smells EXACTLY like this:


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 1, 2017)

I think I want the space nectar freebie more than a majority of the other strains but I'm too afraid to order cus it might be out :/ frig


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> I think I want the space nectar freebie more than a majority of the other strains but I'm too afraid to order cus it might be out :/ frig


You might do well with just saying so when you order. Friendly business people actually like answering requests as it gives them a chance to gain some rep and maybe just makes them feel good. These are small businesses that rely on positive comments on this and a handful of other sites. Mom and Pop stores really.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Mar 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Nice.. when will you chop? Is the smell as "loud" as everyone says?


Already chopped her at 65 days. She's loud as well. Never grown gym but from all the reading and grows I've seen of her , I'd say she is almost identical to mom.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 2, 2017)

SSDD week 9.5


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 2, 2017)

YerpGodMarley said:


> SSDD week 9.5
> View attachment 3898328
> View attachment 3898327
> View attachment 3898329
> ...


Nice, she looks yummy.. can't wait to get mine going..


----------



## Dream Beaver (Mar 2, 2017)

Guava Hashplant keepers. This strain is fuckin amazing. I ended up buying another pack after I ran the testers(which I did not clone). This time I cracked 3 seeds and got 2 keepers. The 3rd one was all good but was just more leafy and I hate trimming. all plants were fire.

If you like fast flowering, easy to grow, dense indica flowers that are straight up gas/fuel and potent AF, don't sleep on this one.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm on my 3rd run with them now (not including testers) and I still can't decide which one is the true keeper.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 2, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> Guava Hashplant keepers. This strain is fuckin amazing. I ended up buying another pack after I ran the testers(which I did not clone). This time I cracked 3 seeds and got 2 keepers. The 3rd one was all good but was just more leafy and I hate trimming. all plants were fire.
> 
> If you like fast flowering, easy to grow, dense indica flowers that are straight up gas/fuel and potent AF, don't sleep on this one.
> 
> ...





How fast were these girls?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 2, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> How fast were these girls?


Yeah, @Dream Beaver - what he said. ^


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 2, 2017)

Legends OG x Snow lotus


----------



## Vonkins (Mar 2, 2017)

What bodhi's top 4 most potent strains? Preferably hybrid or indica. There's so many different strains to choose from.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 2, 2017)

So far I got 3/4 females showing on my goji seedlings at about day 5 of 12/12. The last one looks to be female, it has what looks like calyxes but I can't see any pistils so still a chance those balls drop. I would like a male but the plant in question looks to be a big leaf sativa so I'm sure that will be great smoke. So far they're doing great, I'll throw up pictures as the develop.


----------



## Crab Pot (Mar 2, 2017)

Soul Mate flowers


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 2, 2017)

Ogkb x sl




brisco counties:
PC x SS








orGi





Gogi x ssdd male






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 3, 2017)

@kmog - what's going on? Orgi looks depressed to me.


----------



## elkamino (Mar 3, 2017)

Crab Pot said:


> Soul Mate flowers
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898563
> ...


So then, @Crab Pot, I see you've grown two strains I'm deciding between, and both look great. Which do you recommend- Soul Mate or Pine Soul?


----------



## Dream Beaver (Mar 3, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> How fast were these girls?


They seemed finished at 49 days but I took them to 56 just to be safe.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 3, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> They seemed finished at 49 days but I took them to 56 just to be safe.


That's amazing, I'm a fairly new grower and I haven't seen anything close to that fast.. even 56 would make me happy..


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 3, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> They seemed finished at 49 days but I took them to 56 just to be safe.


Wow, that is fast. Lookng frwrd to a smoke report. 

Best Guava Hp I have seen. Shoot one of the best Bodhi I have seen to pack on the frost so quick. You killed it , nice job !


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 3, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> They seemed finished at 49 days but I took them to 56 just to be safe.


My keep of guava hashplant could be cut at 7 weeks... I push it to 8 also....have a pick in Instagram....will see if I can post it here...


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 3, 2017)

Guava Hashplant at 7 weeks


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> @kmog - what's going on? Orgi looks depressed to me.
> 
> View attachment 3898786


Think it needs an uppot. Just bushy AF tbh.




kinda looks like my old bubba cut when it flowered. Lots of heavy fans. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2017)

I think that's kind of just how it's fans hang. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Dream Beaver (Mar 3, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> View attachment 3899045 Guava Hashplant at 7 weeks


that looks beautiful great job. I wish mine had those colors


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 3, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> that looks beautiful great job. I wish mine had those colors


Can't taste colors....but I bet your keepers are tasty as well !


----------



## ray098 (Mar 3, 2017)

Sunshine 4 about 3 months old


----------



## Crab Pot (Mar 3, 2017)

elkamino said:


> So then, @Crab Pot, I see you've grown two strains I'm deciding between, and both look great. Which do you recommend- Soul Mate or Pine Soul?



I wouldn't hesitated to recommend Soul Mate all day, everyday. It's one of the few strains that I can say that about. Tons of complex flavors and aromas along with a potent hybrid buzz. Definitely pick this one up.

Pine Soul - Is this a new cross or are we talking the Gogi OG f2 cut?


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 3, 2017)

Crab Pot said:


> I wouldn't hesitated to recommend Soul Mate all day, everyday. It's one of the few strains that I can say that about. Tons of complex flavors and aromas along with a potent hybrid buzz. Definitely pick this one up.


is there an idea of which wookie dad was used to create soulmate?


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> is there an idea of which wookie dad was used to create soulmate?


15 maybe..?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Crab Pot (Mar 3, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> is there an idea of which wookie dad was used to create soulmate?



@kmog33 called it... #15


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 4, 2017)

Perks up with the lights on a bit. But still really kushy on o the orGi.









I personally am digging the way she looks. Looking like she's going to be a nice heavy girl. The clone phantom cookies x solos stash is beautiful.








just got a water spray down. Solos stash coming out much stronger in the cut.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 4, 2017)

Ogkb x snow lotus





Gogi x ssdd male






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimjimham (Mar 4, 2017)

I haven't been around here in a while so here's a couple pics

Below is cocoon (headband x wookie)
 

Below is officially unreleased but packs were freebies/ auction I think (gorilla Glue #4 x apollo 11 genius)
 

Below is not bodhi, but had to throw it in because he's a like minded dude and it's looking pretty ha. From Doc D (doc holiday x headbanger)
 

I have a few bodhi crosses in flower for the first time now, I'll keep the updates coming as they start flowering! Follow me on IG johndough207

^don't hate on the name there's a story ha


----------



## COGrown (Mar 4, 2017)

Tranquil elephantizer remix v.1
 
Nepali OG x Good medicine


----------



## Psyphish (Mar 4, 2017)

Slimjimham said:


> I haven't been around here in a while so here's a couple pics
> 
> Below is cocoon (headband x wookie)
> View attachment 3899249
> ...


That A11xGG#4 looks insane, I lost all my bodhi A11 seeds and my GG#4 S1s, could've attempted something similar. Hope the high is as good as the plants look.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 4, 2017)

Crab Pot said:


> @kmog33 called it... #15


i am still waiting to see a cross created with the wookie #25 dad, & see how it compares to the 88g13hp father potency wise...


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 4, 2017)

*Blueberry Hill
  *


----------



## Slimjimham (Mar 4, 2017)

The gg4 x a11g is FIRE


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 4, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> The clone phantom cookies x solos stash is beautiful. just got a water spray down. Solos stash coming out much stronger in the cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine has very similar looking buds, and is getting close @ 45 days. She's under hps, so pics at harvest.


----------



## Cezarkush (Mar 4, 2017)

Silver mountain about 10 days out thanks to limonene for rec on this needs to be called money maker.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 4, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Mine has very similar looking buds, and is getting close @ 45 days. She's under hps, so pics at harvest.







she's kind of a beast.











Amos Otis said:


> Mine has very similar looking buds, and is getting close @ 45 days. She's under hps, so pics at harvest.



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 4, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> she's kind of a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took a couple lights out shots of the Phantom Stash. She's at 46 days.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Mar 4, 2017)

Space Monkey Day 35ish


----------



## feva (Mar 4, 2017)

chocolate trips 48 days, almost done. snapped this right before the light switched on. sorry for the bad pic. the smell on these are not what i expected the front right one smells like blueberry muffin the one to its left smells sweet kinda like chocolate that had melted to your hand and u noticed ten minutes later as u itched your face lol . the short center one and the center back both smell like blueberry&fuel and the back left smells like a lemon cleaner also this one is gonna take a lil bit longer than the others maybe a week more. the others u see are 2 strange brew and a seed i found in a bag of skwurl killer. ive been callin that secret skwurl. Those three are 3 weeks in flower.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 5, 2017)

Oaxacan Zipolite Lifeguard at 81 days and finally bulking up a bit with pistils going tannish rust and using more water than ever. They are fading finally and maybe in a few days we chop. Even as sprawly as these get they have strong branches with very narrow leaves. These are Sativa Sativa!

They were very slow to show and have not been in a hurry since. Buds are still among the lightest but getting firmer, extremely long pistils. Space demands may shorten flower time on these. 

A Lemon Lotus flowered with these is curing nicely and some of that is trich white! It smells a lot like something but I don't know what. Very dense buds on this. Might say it's loud.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 5, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Oaxacan Zipolite Lifeguard at 81 days and finally bulking up a bit with pistils going tannish rust and using more water than ever.
> 
> A Lemon Lotus flowered with these is curing nicely and some of that is trich white! It smells a lot like something but I don't know what. Very dense buds on this. Might say it's loud.


They look great !


----------



## hillbill (Mar 5, 2017)

I don't live in a non hostile state so no photos which given my piss poor camera abilities is okay to. On the Oaxacan, the g/w is poor but when considering 50% or so longer flowering it's very light yielding, kind of like a weed .


----------



## FuzzDodger (Mar 5, 2017)

Ive just been lurking lately around looking at all the new Bodhi gear. Just kinda waiting for what I want. Wasn't planning on a SSH cross but saw seeds for humanity had a SSHx88g13/HP cross. My impulse buyer kicked in. Since I haven't really seen this around. Nor really heard of it. I'm also just getting back in the game. Had to scramble to find a 2nd strain to get the buy 2/1 free. I I Went with the Star Flight Guava. Im assuming the Guava is 1 of JJ's cuts. (Correct me if I'm wrong). If so how could you go wrong with those 2 breeders genes bumping uglies. Anyways I'm super excited to grow these out. 
Anybody else get the buy 2 get 1 free deal from seeds for humanity? What freebies did you get? Says it's random.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 5, 2017)

Alright I have started my first breeding "project". I've decided to create the "lucky charms marshmallows"

Blood Orange x Lucky Charms, Satsuma f2 x Lucky Charms (will test first for oranginess)- Orange Stars

Lucky Charms x Blueberry BX (greenbeanz)- Blue Diamonds

Lucky Charms x Houdini Rift (Ocean Grown)- Purple Horseshoes

Lucky Charms x 3chems Gas male (top dawg)- Green Clovers

Palpatine (DVG) x Lucky Charms- Pink Hearts

(cheech wizard x Instant Karma) x Luck Charms- Red Balloons 

Platinum Huckleberry Cookies (Dynasty) x Lucky Charms- End of the Rainbow

We'll see if any turn out worth a damn.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 5, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Alright I have started my first breeding "project". I've decided to create the "lucky charms marshmallows"
> 
> Blood Orange x Lucky Charms, Satsuma f2 x Lucky Charms (will test first for oranginess)- Orange Stars
> 
> ...


I'm surprised at how tame and genteel those names are. [ I feel guilty for that. ]

How was the Satsuma?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 5, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm surprised at how tame and genteel those names are. [ I feel guilty for that. ]
> 
> How was the Satsuma?


Haha yeah I wanted to keep to the marshmallow names. Next breeding project I have some wild names ready to go. 

The satsuma f2 from joeypotseed is the most in your face orange I've ever had in pot form.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 5, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Alright I have started my first breeding "project". I've decided to create the "lucky charms marshmallows"
> 
> Blood Orange x Lucky Charms, Satsuma f2 x Lucky Charms (will test first for oranginess)- Orange Stars
> 
> ...


Yo bob sign me up when you're done testing fam..


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 5, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Haha yeah I wanted to keep to the marshmallow names. Next breeding project I have some wild names ready to go.


Here's some alternatives, in case you forego the theme:

(cheech wizard x Instant Karma) x Lucky Charms- Red Balloons , or Lucky Chong

Lucky Charms x Blueberry BX (greenbeanz)- Blue Diamonds, or Chuck Berry

Lucky Charms x Houdini Rift (Ocean Grown)- Purple Horseshoes, or Last Condom

Lucky Charms x 3chems Gas male (top dawg)- Green Clovers, or Irish Farts

These were inspired by IHG cc x dosido, btw.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 5, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm surprised at how tame and genteel those names are. [ I feel guilty for that. ]
> 
> How was the Satsuma?


All of that sounds incredible. I know a guy with 2 green thumbs and a hankering to help 

Plus you make that satsuma sound out of this world (edit)


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 6, 2017)

I got 8/11 mothers milk up and running. Can't wait to see what these girls can do


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 6, 2017)

@al_yamoni basement dank for the win!

(Super silver hashplant × dank sinatra)
 got so excited that i started stripping the fans off before i took pics. These smell amazeballs. Cologne+haze. And im not even a haze fan. Nice mix of both parents. I immediately popped the rest upon smelling these beautifuls. Awesome vibes radiating from these plants. Check em out, i know all you b heads got some when shoe was handing em out. Wet em. You might be surprised.


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey everyone, does anyone have a pack or packs of pink lotus that they are willing to part with?please pm me for options,thank you


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 6, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> @al_yamoni basement dank for the win!
> 
> (Super silver hashplant × dank sinatra)
> View attachment 3900686 View attachment 3900688got so excited that i started stripping the fans off before i took pics. These smell amazeballs. Cologne+haze. And im not even a haze fan. Nice mix of both parents. I immediately popped the rest upon smelling these beautifuls. Awesome vibes radiating from these plants. Check em out, i know all you b heads got some when shoe was handing em out. Wet em. You might be surprised.


 How long in bloom ?


----------



## thezephyr (Mar 6, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Outdoors is always good .. Other than specefic Sativas, I think all Bodhi will perform well outdoor.
> 
> 
> Looks like the new Bodhi packaging is in effect?


thanks again kemosabe, you're always super helpful man.


----------



## thezephyr (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm officially having zero luck searching the bodhi photo only thread, can someone link to it?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 6, 2017)

thezephyr said:


> I'm officially having zero luck searching the bodhi photo only thread, can someone link to it?


Super buried  never got anywhere near as much traction as this one. Search using bodhi as the keyword should popup


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 6, 2017)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-strains-finished-pics-onlyonly.898412/


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 6, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> How long in bloom ?


I flowered these from seed. Bout 9 weeks total. They all coulda went longer but these sshp×ds were prolly the most ripe followed by ssdd f2s, and lastly cobra lips f2s (mostly saty) needed another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 6, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> @al_yamoni basement dank for the win!
> 
> (Super silver hashplant × dank sinatra)
> View attachment 3900686 View attachment 3900688got so excited that i started stripping the fans off before i took pics. These smell amazeballs. Cologne+haze. And im not even a haze fan. Nice mix of both parents. I immediately popped the rest upon smelling these beautifuls. Awesome vibes radiating from these plants. Check em out, i know all you b heads got some when shoe was handing em out. Wet em. You might be surprised.


Ahhhhh shit. Time to pop a lil blue pack I have. Looks great!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 6, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> I flowered these from seed. Bout 9 weeks total. They all coulda went longer but these sshp×ds were prolly the most ripe followed by ssdd f2s, and lastly cobra lips f2s (mostly saty) needed another 2-3 weeks.



From your experience do the ssdd finish quicker from clone or seed? If either or,, is it by much?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey there fellow Bodhi heads. Awhile back (nearly a yr) I'd attempted to journal several Bodhi strains - most from GLG 2016 4/20 Promo. Soon after the grow began I'd lost my camera. (an embarrassing story for another time)
After many months I've managed to save a some of the pics from that grow. They're not great, the grow room had just been built and my soil wasn't quite dialed in, but wanted to share them anyhow. I'll do my best to identify them.

Here ya go.......


TTNLXAPPY


SSDD

SSDD


HeadTrip (I think) Pic from my previous growroom


Either SinCity Petro Nightmare or possibly ET remix. Most the cuts from my old grow were lost 


Sky Lotus


Whole plant pic of Sky Lotus


Goji OG


Room full of Bodhi (SSDD, Goji, Dream Beaver, Wolf Pack)


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 6, 2017)

Next up - Appalachian Super Skunk, round 2 of WolfPack, Blood Orange x Genius Thai, and Deadhead OG x LBL (freebie with last yrs promo) I've grown out the Starfighter F2 x LBL and really liked it. I should've taken clones, but still have 1/2 pk left. I'm hoping this next LBL cross is equally as impressive. Pics coming soon......


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 6, 2017)

Ttnl x Appy looks sweet as well as the others but what smell/flavors did you get from the Ttnl x Appy cross ? How long in flower. I am soo looking frwrd more than anything to the Ttnl x Appy.


----------



## elkamino (Mar 6, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> From your experience do the ssdd finish quicker from clone or seed? If either or,, is it by much?


I just chopped 3 SSDDs from seed, 2 were done at 56 days the 3rd was done at 70. The first 2 are very similar-very resinous, dense, sticky AF, baked muffin-smelling, but one has a definite buttery smell, almost cheesy, and that's my keeper, but Ima run them both again to make sure. The third, the 10-weeker, is also very resinous and smells more blueberry muffinish but isn't as dense. Since she's 2 weeks longer and I'm watching my #s she's a goner.

I'm just seeing roots on the clones in the cloner and will flip another round here April 1. I'll let you know how it compares.

I think I already posted these before the crash but here she is at 49 days of 12/12. I chopped a week later.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 6, 2017)

It's about to go down


----------



## jpdnkstr (Mar 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> It's about to go down View attachment 3900980


Where did you get those? I haven't seen those available in quite a while.


----------



## Chef420 (Mar 6, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> From your experience do the ssdd finish quicker from clone or seed? If either or,, is it by much?


I'm just finishing the clone part of this equation. I only have experience with just the one pheno but it's been 70 days for both.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 6, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Ttnl x Appy looks sweet as well as the others but what smell/flavors did you get from the Ttnl x Appy cross ? How long in flower. I am soo looking frwrd more than anything to the Ttnl x Appy.


I'm going to be honest. I didn't find any keepers. 

Perfect germ rate. Popped 6, got 5 girls. Very easy to grow. Light feeder, very little stretch. Frost was *insane* and it truly was a beautiful strain to grow out. 

I cloned the two biggest yielders for a 2nd run so I'll throw up a pic of the last one I have in flower now. Its at about wk 7-8 and covered in frost. 
The TTNLXAPPY has a nice spicy peppery haze smell but it fades into a more ripe fruit smell with cure. I liked it...just didn't love it so I'm on to new Bodhi adventures. 

I have high hopes for the few I'm running now. Plus, its almost time for the next 4/20 promo


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 6, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> Where did you get those? I haven't seen those available in quite a while.


[ better not be Bonza! ]


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 6, 2017)

Boysenberry hashplant 

 

Mountain temple (2 plants same mom)

 

 

Legends OG x Snow lotus (left) 

 

Boysenberry hashplant x Mountain temple (both)


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 6, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> Where did you get those? I haven't seen those available in quite a while.


I stole them from @akhiymjames stash.. No lie


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 6, 2017)

Chocolate trip iced out in veg. I'm loving the chocolate smell coming off her


----------



## MojoRizing (Mar 6, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Boysenberry hashplant
> 
> View attachment 3901150
> 
> ...


How you liking those SIP's?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 7, 2017)

A good buddy who knows B blessed me with the B cut Purple Goji f2 keeper. So cool to have a personal selection from B in the garden. Gonna do her some nice justice. I'll get some pics up in here soon show y'all my Lucky Charms f2 keeper. Also popped some of the Hashplant 3 again to see if I can find my keeper from the test of it


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 7, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> How you liking those SIP's?


So far so good. I'll let you know in a month or two  still early to tell. This is my first run with them but all the plants took to the transplant well and are drinking about a 1 / 1.5 gallon a day. Ladies seen happy


----------



## hillbill (Mar 7, 2017)

83 days and Oaxacan Zipolite Lifeguard are beginning to look like adults. The last 12 weeks seems to have been a haze. Trichs are going cloudy, some amber right from clear. Pistils are still long and many white but new flowers are getting tiny. Could it be that this Sativa never stops putting out long white pistils?

Very few trichs on leaves many on buds and maybe half the hairs have gone rusty tan color.


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 7, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> From your experience do the ssdd finish quicker from clone or seed? If either or,, is it by much?


Well idk, i havent flowered ssddf1 from seed. Only ssddf2s that i made. But i would imagine anything would finish quicker from clone. The seed plants seem to veg for a week or 2 before u start to see signs of flowers. But i could be wrong. I normally dont flower from seed but im gonna start doin it a lot more. I was impressed by the yield. Heres a few pics of the ssddf2s flowered from seed and my raised bed... wish i coulda let em go another week or 2


----------



## elkamino (Mar 7, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Well idk, i havent flowered ssddf1 from seed. Only ssddf2s that i made. But i would imagine anything would finish quicker from clone. The seed plants seem to veg for a week or 2 before u start to see signs of flowers. But i could be wrong. I normally dont flower from seed but im gonna start doin it a lot more. I was impressed by the yield. Heres a few pics of the ssddf2s flowered from seed and my raised bed... wish i coulda let em go another week or 2View attachment 3901426 View attachment 3901423 View attachment 3901427


Basil... FTW!


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 7, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Boysenberry hashplant
> 
> View attachment 3901150
> 
> ...


I could be wrong, but the problem I foresee happening with your SIPs / living mulch combo VS SIPs / plastic mulch is that your reservoir will get dirty really fast if you keep having to irrigate from the top. however I dont know you might never have to water from the top once the cover crops are established. I have some SIPs that are about a year old now, but were only watered from the top about 5 times (at transplant only). I am really looking forward to see how this works out for you in the long run, I might start one too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 7, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> I could be wrong, but the problem I foresee happening with your SIPs / living mulch combo VS SIPs / plastic mulch is that your reservoir will get dirty really fast if you keep having to irrigate from the top. however I dont know you might never have to water from the top once the cover crops are established. I have some SIPs that are about a year old now, but were only watered from the top about 5 times (at transplant only). I am really looking forward to see how this works out for you in the long run, I might start one too. Thanks for sharing.


The bbhp has been in the sip about 10 days now. Once the mulch came in, I haven't had top water at all (about 4 days and still moist) seems to be working but I'll keep you posted 

MT planted on Sunday and they are still waiting for the mulch to germinate / grow out


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 7, 2017)

Might also help that it's a 10-12 gal res. Lots of water.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 7, 2017)

Both blueberry snow freebies I had went full on intersex. They were in the back of the room and I just noticed. A few sacks even opened. 

Really really hope I don't end up with a room of blueberry snow seeds. 

First time I've ever had this happen.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 7, 2017)

Currently got Bodhi Silver Mountain backcrossed to Mr. Nice's Super Silver Haze in my grow.


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Currently got Bodhi Silver Mountain backcrossed to Mr. Nice's Super Silver Haze in my grow.


hey I liked one of your post! that is rare lol.


Jp.the.pope said:


> The bbhp has been in the sip about 10 days now. Once the mulch came in, I haven't had top water at all (about 4 days and still moist) seems to be working but I'll keep you posted
> 
> MT planted on Sunday and they are still waiting for the mulch to germinate / grow out


one more thing I forgot to say is for me one thing I love about SIPs is how you can grow in massive pots without increasing humidity like crazy. That is only true if you do the plastic mulch. still, cant wait for your update!!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 7, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> hey I liked one of your post! that is rare lol.
> 
> 
> one more thing I forgot to say is for me one thing I love about SIPs is how you can grow in massive pots without increasing humidity like crazy. That is only true if you do the plastic mulch. still, cant wait for your update!!


Appreciated.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 7, 2017)

@GreenSanta The white shit is just Diatomaceous Earth. That shit gets everywhere.

  

I also have Haze C x NL#5.


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 7, 2017)

Bodhi's Black Raspberry Goji keeper pheno...


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Both blueberry snow freebies I had went full on intersex. They were in the back of the room and I just noticed. A few sacks even opened.
> 
> Really really hope I don't end up with a room of blueberry snow seeds.
> 
> First time I've ever had this happen.


I had a male autoflower on me. I was bummed cause it was super vigorous and I planned on using the pollen. Sacs were even purple as hell. I guess I can see why they're freebies.. I've heard of others with males that autoflower too. 

The ones I have seen look awesome though so its disappointing. I may roll the dice again though since I have 10 beans left. Sucks when you have strict plant counts to adhere to though.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Both blueberry snow freebies I had went full on intersex. They were in the back of the room and I just noticed. A few sacks even opened.
> 
> Really really hope I don't end up with a room of blueberry snow seeds.
> 
> First time I've ever had this happen.


If you do you can send some to the east coast


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 8, 2017)

Anybody have Instant Karma?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 8, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Anybody have Instant Karma?


Just crosses...


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Just crosses...


Which ones you have Bob


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> @GreenSanta The white shit is just Diatomaceous Earth. That shit gets everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 3901838 View attachment 3901840 View attachment 3901841
> 
> I also have Haze C x NL#5.


research Diatomaceous Earth, it can be really nasty stuff to breath in. I have stopped using it altogether, even outside. I really like the approach of using beneficial insects to control pest, even though its not perfect, and expensive, works great for me. If I wasnt using beneficial insects I am not sure what I would spray or go back to, but I really like that I never ever have to spray.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 8, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> research Diatomaceous Earth, it can be really nasty stuff to breath in. I have stopped using it altogether, even outside. I really like the approach of using beneficial insects to control pest, even though its not perfect, and expensive, works great for me. If I wasnt using beneficial insects I am not sure what I would spray or go back to, but I really like that I never ever have to spray.


Someone was telling me that, because of the potential for silicosis, right? I'd use ladybugs, but I have a feeling my roommate would not be amused. I use Neem as well. I didn't find Spinosad to be effective, and I'd rather avoid pyrethrins altogether. If you can come up with another approach, I'm definitely open to it, though.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I didn't find Spinosad to be effective


I'm pretty sure that spinosad is specifically to knock-out thrips. If you were to look under a scope, those diatoms are sharp as fuk and could be a respiratory issue. I know the bag says its say it's safe heh. I've placed a generous layer of play-sand on the soil surface of small to med veg containers as an alternative to DE.


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 8, 2017)

This is my sole tool against thrips, http://www.appliedbio-nomics.com/products/cucumeris/

it takes time to figure out the sweet spot for your grow room, right now I order 20 packets a week. Like I said, its not perfect, a different style of growing that most are not willing to learn ...but because I am perpetual, it makes sense to me and I really enjoy growing this way. 

I have recently went back to the slow release packets vs the bulk tube. *You want to keep the bran dry*, for as long as possible. I can open slow release packets that are still intact 5 weeks later (I generally splash water accidently on them, but if I dont,...) there will still be cucumeris in the packet. 

The cucumeris will feed off another bug that feeds on the moldy bran when no thrips are around. I keep the packets following the plants into the budroom, cucumeris will also feed on spidermites. I ll post a picture of my veg room, it looks a little messy but it beats spraying imo. 

And know that about 1 month and a half ago I had a bit of thrips outbreak (new batch of soil , or something else, I had a lot of clones and seedlings, too many small pots) and so I decided to try the slow release packets again and so I ll show you a picture and you will see very little thrips damage, all I did was using the cucumeris, I kept starting plants and introducing new soil and kept moving things around and slowly the thrips population went down.

I did completely eradicated the thrips for around 6 months 2 years ago when I used enough slow release packets all at once ... anyway, I m still learning, like everybody else.


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 8, 2017)

and btw, ladybugs are kinda useless indoor, they die in the fans and in the lights and never really solve the problem. The reason being they are really hard to rear indoor, and their larvae are the pest control, adults are lazy, useless lol.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 8, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> I'm pretty sure that spinosad is specifically to knock-out thrips. If you were to look under a scope, those diatoms are sharp as fuk and could be a respiratory issue. I know the bag says its say it's safe heh. I've placed a generous layer of play-sand on the soil surface of small to med veg containers as an alternative to DE.


I trust you. Maybe sand is a better idea.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 8, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> This is my sole tool against thrips, http://www.appliedbio-nomics.com/products/cucumeris/
> 
> it takes time to figure out the sweet spot for your grow room, right now I order 20 packets a week. Like I said, its not perfect, a different style of growing that most are not willing to learn ...but because I am perpetual, it makes sense to me and I really enjoy growing this way.
> 
> ...


I may have to look into this. Thanks. For what it's worth, I'm sorry for being a dick.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I trust you. Maybe sand is a better idea.


Hey those diatoms work just be aware of the potential breathing hazard. Downside to the play sand, is that it makes it tricky to know when ya have to water.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 8, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Hey those diatoms work just be aware of the potential breathing hazard. Downside to the play sand, is that it makes it tricky to know when ya have to water.


I suppose there's that. I dunno, I'll have to explore other options.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I suppose there's that. I dunno, I'll have to explore other options.


Did I miss something , what kinds of bugs do u have or is this for preventative?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 8, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Did I miss something , what kinds of bugs do u have or is this for preventative?


Both. Preventative, and I have a few fungus gnats and springtail larvae.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 8, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Which ones you have Bob


Strange love and cheech wizard x instant karma


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 8, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> If you do you can send some to the east coast


If I do I'll be sending beans to all my Bodhi fam!

Lucky charms, white lotus, cheech wizard/ik, atf, satsuma, head trip, U.K. Cheese, grand og, gorilla wreck, palpatine, platinum huckleberry cookies, frog fart, lavender, ancient og x satsuma:

X BLUEBERRY SNOW. 

Lmao.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If I do I'll be sending beans to all my Bodhi fam!
> 
> Lucky charms, white lotus, cheech wizard/ik, atf, satsuma, head trip, U.K. Cheese, grand og, gorilla wreck, palpatine, platinum huckleberry cookies, frog fart, lavender, ancient og x satsuma:
> 
> ...


So, ancient og x satsuma has been done, eh? I'd heard that cross was going to be part of Brisco County's attempted annual pollen chuck, hoping to be the stellar follow-up to last year's near legendary Orgi.  So have you ran any? and yada yada.....

I guess it's good to have a good eraser in the pollen tossing biz. Ancient Orange taken? No probs, just slide in a couple Soraya, and Orgi, Goji. Strawberry Daiquiri, and Disco Dolato, and with luck, AO F1s - or is it F2s...I can't keep that stuff straight.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 8, 2017)

fukin lucky charms... the one that got away


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 8, 2017)

Lets not forget the Big Sur Holy bud


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 8, 2017)

I popped a pack of LC....got 2 to crack and 1 beautiful keeper out of it. Will take pics soon...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 8, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> I popped a pack of LC....got 2 to crack and 1 beautiful keeper out of it. Will take pics soon...


2 out of 12 germed? Hmmmmm.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 8, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> So, ancient og x satsuma has been done, eh? I'd heard that cross was going to be part of Brisco County's attempted annual pollen chuck, hoping to be the stellar follow-up to last year's near legendary Orgi.  So have you ran any? and yada yada.....
> 
> I guess it's good to have a good eraser in the pollen tossing biz. Ancient Orange taken? No probs, just slide in a couple Soraya, and Orgi, Goji. Strawberry Daiquiri, and Disco Dolato, and with luck, AO F1s - or is it F2s...I can't keep that stuff straight.


Yeah I didn't make it. It came from joeypotseed/joedank. Got it from him 1-2 years ago. 

It is currently at 3.5 weeks flower. (3 of them.)

Will update.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> 2 out of 12 germed? Hmmmmm.


Aren't most LC packs pretty old at this point if anyone is popping originals now. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 8, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Aren't most LC packs pretty old at this point if anyone is popping originals now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Mine were originals and 7 of 7 popped no problem. 

They never left the fridge though so that could have something to do with it.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Mine were originals and 7 of 7 popped no problem.
> 
> They never left the fridge though so that could have something to do with it.


I have no idea I just figure at this point all the LC are pretty old so if you're getting good germ rates that's pretty awesome  

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 8, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> I have no idea I just figure at this point all the LC are pretty old so if you're getting good germ rates that's pretty awesome
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm super curious at what point the rates really start to decline. Makes me wanna get popping my older stock!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah I'm super curious at what point the rates really start to decline. Makes me wanna get popping my older stock!


I'm about to pop these.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 8, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> I'm about to pop these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that fam


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> 2 out of 12 germed? Hmmmmm.


It was a pack from svoc....and when I saw the delist I jumped on it...when I got the pack there were a lot of pale beans...Didn't look promising...I can say that I keep my stock cold, and if I am concerned about age I will scuff the beans and usually get +90% germ rate at least...was unlucky with the lucky pack...


----------



## FuzzDodger (Mar 8, 2017)

The tracking on my order from Seeds for humanity says delivered. There not in my hand though. I am super bummed tonight. I don't know what to do. Good thing I live in a recreational state lol knock on wood. I've never bought from a US seed bank before. As I'm just getting back in to things. All the orders I got through customs and this 1 doesn't show up.


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 8, 2017)

On a side note...I did pop the last 5 original blood orange beans I had from the initial release...and all 5 are going well..


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 8, 2017)

FuzzDodger said:


> The tracking on my order from Seeds for humanity says delivered. There not in my hand though. I am super bummed tonight. I don't know what to do. Good thing I live in a recreational state lol knock on wood. I've never bought from a US seed bank before. As I'm just getting back in to things. All the orders I got through customs and this 1 doesn't show up.


Usually means you will see them tomorrow....lazy mail carriers...,


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 8, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What's that fam


White x lucky charms

So a white BX, should be some fire in these. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 8, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> It was a pack from svoc....and when I saw the delist I jumped on it...when I got the pack there were a lot of pale beans...Didn't look promising...I can say that I keep my stock cold, and if I am concerned about age I will scuff the beans and usually get +90% germ rate at least...was unlucky with the lucky pack...


Pale beans doesn't sound like bodhi, but who knows. Glad you found a keeper in them. If I pop a whole pack and find one I'm happy, so getting one of two is sweet. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## FuzzDodger (Mar 8, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> Usually means you will see them tomorrow....lazy mail carriers...,


It happened with just a regular package around xmas. I called and they told me they hand scan at the box. Told me it must of been stolen. It didn't get stolen within an hour this time. Just hope a neighbor doesn't have it. Either way it's the risk you run I guess.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 8, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> It was a pack from svoc....and when I saw the delist I jumped on it...when I got the pack there were a lot of pale beans...Didn't look promising...I can say that I keep my stock cold, and if I am concerned about age I will scuff the beans and usually get +90% germ rate at least...was unlucky with the lucky pack...


Ahhhh I see. At least you got a nice keeper though!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 8, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> White x lucky charms
> 
> So a white BX, should be some fire in these.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Just pollinated white lotus with lucky charms. Curious what's in there.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 8, 2017)

FuzzDodger said:


> The tracking on my order from Seeds for humanity says delivered. There not in my hand though. I am super bummed tonight. I don't know what to do. Good thing I live in a recreational state lol knock on wood. I've never bought from a US seed bank before. As I'm just getting back in to things. All the orders I got through customs and this 1 doesn't show up.


I'd say give untill tmrw. I ship and receive thousands of packages a year. I'd say 20% of the time I'd get a delivered status when realy its still at post office. That or got delivered to wrong address, but could still get to you in future. Fingers Crossed ehh ! 

If need be contact P.O with tracking # and be like WTF?! As far as anyone is concerned its just a reg package (which it is)..


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Just pollinated white lotus with lucky charms. Curious what's in there.


I've been looking for a good white, starfighter and strawberry pheno for a while. Just found my strawberry and starfighter. So onto the white. . I think I found my cookies pheno also, granted I just popped a pack of animal cookies s1s so weep see, but this one looks promising.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 8, 2017)

Brisco county phantom cookies x solos stash






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kaka420 (Mar 9, 2017)

Has anyone finished More Cowbell? If so thoughts. 

After the wonderland nursery interview with Bohdi last week, I couldn't help but pull the trigger. If you didn't hear the interview, it was on wonderlands facebook page.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Mar 9, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> Has anyone finished More Cowbell? If so thoughts.
> 
> After the wonderland nursery interview with Bohdi last week, I couldn't help but pull the trigger. If you didn't hear the interview, it was on wonderlands facebook page.


I didn't see the interview, but I have finished more cowbell...apologies if I already posted this, it's an old picture.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 9, 2017)

Just chopped a Oaxacan Zipolite at 85 days and it smells of burned shot shell powder and pepper. Big and dense roots, trichs cloudy with 50/50 white and rusty pistils Which never receded. Buds not as fluffy as they were but not dense. Very strong branches that grew for 7 weeks. Never stopped putting out fresh but increasingly smaller flowers with long white pistils. No trichs on leaves which are very narrow. I top very early and this would be hard to manage otherwise.

I will know in a few days how it vapes. Will report.


----------



## torontoke (Mar 9, 2017)

I know that the atf X ssdd was released as a limited during those last few drops but does anyone know if b is going to be making more available?
I finally got another female (3/11) and was thinking bout hitting it with some dank Sinatra pollen.


----------



## Sebie43 (Mar 9, 2017)

Bodhi is all the rage and i want to buy my first pack from glg. What should i go for? What are their flagship strains? They are such a hypebeast its hard for me to decipher what would be best for me. Indoor soil organic led/ hps. I always see new crosses. Most of you have grown several. People are going to sayy they are all good, But for my first bodhi experience what gear should i grab?. Sunshine #4 caught my eye.


----------



## ShyGuru (Mar 9, 2017)

@Sebie43 By all means go with sunshine #4 I'm sure you won't be disappointed. Glg is always buy two get one free so for your other choice you could go with sunshine daydream or gogi og both of which are considered his flagship strains


----------



## Sebie43 (Mar 9, 2017)

@ShyGuru thank you! I will check those out


----------



## WindyCityKush (Mar 9, 2017)

Sebie43 said:


> Bodhi is all the rage and i want to buy my first pack from glg. What should i go for? What are their flagship strains? They are such a hypebeast its hard for me to decipher what would be best for me. Indoor soil organic led/ hps. I always see new crosses. Most of you have grown several. People are going to sayy they are all good, But for my first bodhi experience what gear should i grab?. Sunshine #4 caught my eye.


No one suggested I buy space monkey as my first bodhi strain a year ago but I did. I researched as much as I could for a month or so and still never chose what everyone was suggesting or showcasing. 
I followed my heart , and I had a pleasant experience with my first bodhi strain. Just follow what your heart is calling you to..........








Space monkey lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 9, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> No one suggested I buy space monkey as my first bodhi strain a year ago but I did. I researched as much as I could for a month or so and still never chose what everyone was suggesting or showcasing.
> I followed my heart , and I had a pleasant experience with my first bodhi strain. Just follow what your heart is calling you to..........
> 
> 
> ...


Funny you say that cuz I just got my first Bodhi order and first seed popped, Space Monkey..lol


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 9, 2017)

Lucky Charms @6 weeks...


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 9, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> I researched as much as I could for a month or so l


Research??


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 9, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Research??


Bahaha!!!!


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 9, 2017)

That's outstanding Green!!!!


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 9, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Took a couple lights out shots of the Phantom Stash. She's at 46 days.
> 
> View attachment 3899724 View attachment 3899725


I bet this would scrog nicely.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Mar 9, 2017)

Space Monkey Day 42


----------



## budLIFE60 (Mar 9, 2017)

Just took some shots of the garden I thought I'd share 

Sunshine daydream day 51 bloom with 1 more week left. Amazing bubblegum floral scents coming off her 

  

Satsuma day 23 bloom


----------



## hillbill (Mar 9, 2017)

Space Monkey and Cobra Lips were my first Boshi almost a year ago. Love that Monkey!


----------



## MoonTang420 (Mar 9, 2017)

I am currently crossing strawberry banana into bodhi moontang and also into bingo pajama I can't wait to pop the beans I'm making high hopes I love everything I've had that's bodhi


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 10, 2017)

More cowebell. Popped a pack (12!!!), 4 males, pretty sure 8 females. Coincedentally, #12 is different than the rest of them. Fat rounded leaves covered in frost, throws alot of 3's too. Some close up pics and comparisons.


----------



## GrowGod89 (Mar 10, 2017)

Nightmarecreature said:


> There is no way white lotus dropped, unless it dropped before 12am pst. I was camping that shit for 6 hours clicking refresh like a crystal meth addict!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 10, 2017)

White Lotus is available.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 10, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> White Lotus is available.


ayup


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 10, 2017)

My last TTNLxAppy. Frosting up nice. Smells kinda peppery but the stem rub smells like straight up cat piss.


Pic taken yesterday
 

Pic taken sometime last wk
 

Sunshine Daydream stackin up nice
 

And Dream Beaver doin her thing...



I'm working on improving the pic quality. This camera I'm using was lost to the bottom of the river on a canoe trip last fall. Long story short - Went on an end of the yr adventure. Low water levels made for a boney river difficult to navigate. Weather kicked up - I fucked up - and we capsized. All the gear, phones, camera, and beer. Yep lost the beer.   It was quite a shit show my fam has yet to let me live down. On the plus side...my pot stayed dry. and the camera has since dried out and seems to be in working order. I just need to figure out the macro settings bc this thing always did take decent pics.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 10, 2017)

greg nr said:


> ayup
> 
> View attachment 3903406


About to place an order for this right now. I keep going back and forth between this or Heavenly Hash plant. I think I may need to just suck it up and get both.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 10, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> About to place an order for this right now. I keep going back and forth between this or Heavenly Hash plant. I think I may need to just suck it up and get both.


If you order at great lakes genetics, buying two will get you a nice bhodi freeby (the white lotus was a freebie for me). You will also get a free pack of bad dawg genetics, which are getting good reviews.

So 4 packs (3 bodhi) for the cost of two.....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 10, 2017)

greg nr said:


> If you order at great lakes genetics, buying two will get you a nice bhodi freeby (the white lotus was a freebie for me). You will also get a free pack of bad dawg genetics, which are getting good reviews.
> 
> So 4 packs (3 bodhi) for the cost of two.....


That's exactly where I'm at. Just placin a quick order for a few packs before they sell out. I've grown out the Starfighter F2xLBL and I'm currently running the Deadhead OG x LBL. The Starfighter cross was really nice. Wish I'd taken clones but I had a lot going on strain-wise at the time. Still have half a pk left. 
Got nothin but love for GLGs


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 10, 2017)

Recently received snow lotus bx v1 and v2. Any info from the crew?


----------



## Nu-Be (Mar 11, 2017)

A month in the jars and this final Barefoot Doc pheno turned out pretty good. She gave a solid yield - 117g of cured bud - and smells like fresh raspberries, sweet and sour. She also has a better effect than the others: relaxed, cerebral high. Turned a zip into tincture to give to granny for her tea.


----------



## jwreck (Mar 11, 2017)

budLIFE60 said:


> Just took some shots of the garden I thought I'd share
> 
> Sunshine daydream day 51 bloom with 1 more week left. Amazing bubblegum floral scents coming off her
> 
> ...


Last time i ran ssdd i got that bubblegum pheno, best one out the 4 and yielded the best. I chewed on popcorn nug out of curiosity and it tasted just like bazooka joe. 
Im sure you will like it


----------



## Nu-Be (Mar 11, 2017)

These Bubba Katsu x Wookie testers are looking good. They didn't stretch at all - maybe an inch or two - and they have a dense, leafy canopy that begs to be thinned. You think 60F nighttime temps would keep em short?



They're pretty slow vegging, but I am height-limited so I appreciate that they didn't get viney. Here's the black cherry pheno at day 20 of flowering, very stinky!



They keep throwing out huge new leaves, shading everything down low, so I've thinned and lollipopped them a few times already.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Mar 11, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Last time i ran ssdd i got that bubblegum pheno, best one out the 4 and yielded the best. I chewed on popcorn nug out of curiosity and it tasted just like bazooka joe.
> Im sure you will like it


Now that you say that I would agree 100% Bazooka Joe bubblegum spot on


----------



## Craigson (Mar 11, 2017)

Ill pay someone $120US for a pack of Dragons Blood Hashplant.
Or $70 for 5 seeds.
Thx


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 11, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Ill pay someone $120US for a pack of Dragons Blood Hashplant.
> Or $70 for 5 seeds.
> Thx


nooooo... cant wait on the glg restock? its coming sooner than we think... hopefully...


----------



## Craigson (Mar 11, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> nooooo... cant wait on the glg restock? its coming sooner than we think... hopefully...


Well if thats the case yes I can wait. I just feared it will be another 2 yrs before more are available


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 11, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Well if thats the case yes I can wait. I just feared it will be another 2 yrs before more are available


I don't think so but you definitely have to pay attention to more than just glg to be able to get them.


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 11, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Well if thats the case yes I can wait. I just feared it will be another 2 yrs before more are available


Seedbankforhumanity just got a new drop. Should be available today/tonight at some point.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 11, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Ill pay someone $120US for a pack of Dragons Blood Hashplant.
> Or $70 for 5 seeds.
> Thx


What you have in the vault might do you a favor


----------



## Craigson (Mar 11, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What you have in the vault might do you a favor
> View attachment 3904187


Well ill be checking seedbankforhumanity today n tomorrow but heres what i got.

Bodhi Seeds

Goji OG

Secret Chief

Big Worm Seeds

Blackcherry Dojo
DOuble Purple Dojo
97bms X nl5
Scarry Berry

And these-

Triple Doja Dog - Docs Dank

Blueberry - JOTI 

Lemon skunk - JOTI

Afghan Kush -WOS

Blue Steel - Exotic

Gorilla Bubble Bx3 - Tony Greens

Hard Candy - Motarebel

Starfighter f2 x lbl - top dawg (5pk testers)


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 11, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Well ill be checking seedbankforhumanity today n tomorrow but heres what i got.
> 
> Bodhi Seeds
> 
> ...


It's up right now,won't last very long


----------



## Craigson (Mar 11, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> It's up right now,won't last very long


Ive been looking all night, i still dont see it. Says out of stock


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 11, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Ive been looking all night, i still dont see it. Says out of stock


They went quick craigson,sorry ,I tried


----------



## Craigson (Mar 11, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> They went quick craigson,sorry ,I tried


I appreciate it man. Thats crazy they must have gone in like 5mins cuz I was checkin


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 11, 2017)

Got goji and Lt's popped. Won't flame the mini's pics but I  am Building them some new rooms at my new house.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 11, 2017)

Wait a sec. Did those Starfighter F2 x LBL freebies come in a 5pk? I'm away from my fridge and cant check til morning. I popped them awhile ago and thought I still had some left. Now I'm wondering if I grew them all out and only "think" I have some left. 
Can someone confirm this so I don't have to wait til morning to check? haha


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 11, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Seedbankforhumanity just got a new drop. Should be available today/tonight at some point.


Thanks for the link, rad spot! Had no idea about this one. many thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 12, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Wait a sec. Did those Starfighter F2 x LBL freebies come in a 5pk? I'm away from my fridge and cant check til morning. I popped them awhile ago and thought I still had some left. Now I'm wondering if I grew them all out and only "think" I have some left.
> Can someone confirm this so I don't have to wait til morning to check? haha


I didn't get the f2,I got reg starfighter, but it was a 10 pack


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 12, 2017)

Mine are 10 a pack @Tangerine_ . I have some xtra if u need.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 12, 2017)

Some apparently got 5 pack "testers" and later others got 10 pack "freebies" of Starfighter or Starfighter f2/Long Bottom Leaf. Sinister marketing scheme! I got the 10 pack freebies myself.

Who's flowered these? Anyone?


----------



## torontoke (Mar 12, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Some apparently got 5 pack "testers" and later others got 10 pack "freebies" of Starfighter or Starfighter f2/Long Bottom Leaf. Sinister marketing scheme! I got the 10 pack freebies myself.
> 
> Who's flowered these? Anyone?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/bad-dog-genetics.913207/page-4


----------



## hillbill (Mar 12, 2017)

Thank you! Good thread there with helpful people.


----------



## Craigson (Mar 12, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Some apparently got 5 pack "testers" and later others got 10 pack "freebies" of Starfighter or Starfighter f2/Long Bottom Leaf. Sinister marketing scheme! I got the 10 pack freebies myself.
> 
> Who's flowered these? Anyone?


I apologize mine is a 10pk


----------



## maxamus1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Have a chocolate trip in veg right now that smells like a Hershey kiss. Frosty and sticky already



Huh I have one in flower that smells like a fruity skunk, Fun smoke though.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 12, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Thank you! Good thread there with helpful people.


Best thread on RUI with the coolest cats


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 12, 2017)

I just checked and I got the 10pk too. 

I have the Deadhead OG x LBL going right now. They broke ground on 1/21 so not much to see but I can throw some pics up. So far, not much branching and dark gr leaves. I think they may need a longer veg to be productive. But that can by typical with these gens.

I flowered out the Starfighters and they were great. Potent stuff. I have a few pics but I'm still going through 1000s that were on this waterlogged camera, doing my best to identify them. I set the date to show on the pics so that helps. If I find pics of the SF I'll throw them up on the BDG thread.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 12, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Mine are 10 a pack @Tangerine_ . I have some xtra if u need.


Thank you for the offer! That's incredibly gracious of you. I still have a few left. I plan on taking advantage of this yrs 4/20 promo again so there should be more to be had. Looks like a great list he has going.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What you have in the vault might do you a favor
> View attachment 3904187


That black triangle has my attention


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 12, 2017)

Good to have friends on in high places. My boy running sour jack now says it's funky in veg..


----------



## hillbill (Mar 12, 2017)

I have a Thunder Wookie at 44 days typical Indica structure with frosty very dense buds. I had one of these go 50/50 male/female with no prompting early, just so you know. This girl looks good so far and very compact. All leaves are green except for frost.

Got one ASS female out of four just showing in flower tent. I love camping! This thing does smell of Skunk already. 

Lemon Lotus curing and smelling good. Extreme trichomes on this one! Aroma but can't describe it, just say dank strong and almost wrong.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 12, 2017)

Dank strong and almost wrong!

quote of the day right there


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 12, 2017)

Silver Mountain x Mr. Nice's SSH BX1 today.

   

The white shit is just Diatomaceous Earth.


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 12, 2017)

Here's a few ,pretty excited to pop some for outdoor this yearand a few special crosses that strayfox had made


----------



## thezephyr (Mar 12, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Here's a few ,pretty excited to pop some for outdoor this yearView attachment 3904679and a few special crosses that strayfox had made
> View attachment 3904680


nice I've got a few of those strayfox packs too, definitely have the fantasy island f2 and maybe the sr71 instant karma as well.
the other one I'm really looking forward to popping is a pack of big sur holy bud x ninja turtles.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Mar 12, 2017)

Some cured pictures of satsuma 
  

Satsuma around day 25 flower
 

Full garden shot. Satsuma and prayer pupil lookin good


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2017)

budLIFE60 said:


> Some cured pictures of satsuma
> View attachment 3904718 View attachment 3904719
> 
> Satsuma around day 25 flower
> ...


Smoke report, por favor....


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 12, 2017)

This plant I harvested last week, THE NASTIEST plant I have ever grown, totally beats the stinky feet pheno of some godbud cross I grew years ago. On a different note, I think I have some nice dragon fruits crosses in the making. I am actually scared to pop or grow more of my home made skylotus crosses...

((Respect X Chemo) Ancient OG) F2s crossed with a random male skylotus, the most nasty putrid manure smelly plant I have ever grown. Honestly, some of the Skylotus cross I made came out nice enough but I think overall it is not for me. Granted, the putridness in this plant might not come from the skylotus, but I have not really grown anything special from my skylotus crosses, too bad I was really stoked about them at the time.


I have a bunch of seeds from a more cowbell X ? (likely crossed with ((Respect X Chemo) X Ancient OG), mother of the putrid pheno lol) and those 2 are looking good so far, also growing some more cowbells.

Im not bashing bodhi by any means, just stating my experience with pollen chucking with some random plants from bodhi. I did harvest nice dragon fruits, more cowbells, and some of the plants that came from the male ancient og at the time were absolutely stellar.


----------



## toddwalker33 (Mar 12, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Here's a few ,pretty excited to pop some for outdoor this yearView attachment 3904679and a few special crosses that strayfox had made
> View attachment 3904680


That pagoda should be some funky stuff gotta love that appy


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Good to have friends on in high places. My boy running sour jack now says it's funky in veg.. View attachment 3904611


The BlackBerry widow x Appy. Is this a new Appy or the same we know and love?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 12, 2017)

Mothers milk  These babies are taking off now


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 12, 2017)

Some lanky gojis @ about 15 days 12/12.
Three are more indica looking with much less stretch and one that grows like a stretchy sativa.


----------



## Psyphish (Mar 12, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> That pagoda should be some funky stuff gotta love that appy


Pagoda is awesome, did Bodhi do a re-release? I thought they were limited edition, I only popped two seeds of my pack and both females were good. Wish I still had the rest of them.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 12, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> Pagoda is awesome, did Bodhi do a re-release? I thought they were limited edition, I only popped two seeds of my pack and both females were good. Wish I still had the rest of them.


Looking real good.

what happened to the rest of the pack?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 12, 2017)

Cali Yo (Ae77 x Yo Mama)


----------



## northcoastweednerd (Mar 12, 2017)

does anyone have photos or can link to photos of the tk x dragons blood f2, cant seem to find much info on it or photos and am interested


----------



## Psyphish (Mar 13, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Looking real good.
> 
> what happened to the rest of the pack?


Cops happened.


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 13, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> I am currently crossing strawberry banana into bodhi moontang and also into bingo pajama I can't wait to pop the beans I'm making high hopes I love everything I've had that's bodhi


 any pics of the bingo pajama by chance? Ive yet to see that cross in late flower.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 13, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> Cops happened.


Damn.. 

So they got your seed stash damn. You only popped two seeds.. How do the cops even find out a grow? Loose lips sink ships.(or showing friends)


----------



## Psyphish (Mar 13, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Damn..
> 
> So they got your seed stash damn. You only popped two seeds.. How do the cops even find out a grow? Loose lips sink ships.(or showing friends)


I had popped the two pagoda seeds a few years ago, no cops back then. The cops came because I had weed drying and the smell went to other appartments, never happened before in all the years of growing so the Bodhi smells must've been too strong. When I start growing again I'm definitely keeping everything behind active carbon filters, even tiny clones.


----------



## kaka420 (Mar 13, 2017)

Does anyone have any info on Bohdi's Pinesoul mom? Any chance it is an old christmas tree pine?


----------



## jwreck (Mar 13, 2017)

magenta HP
day 21 
plants on the left are mhp the right are pugs
the hp had a week head start and didnt get topped yet the pb got topped and is about 8 inches taller. lots bud sites very branchy and no issues with either 3


----------



## Craigson (Mar 13, 2017)

jwreck said:


> magenta HP
> day 21View attachment 3905340View attachment 3905342View attachment 3905343View attachment 3905344
> plants on the left are mhp the right are pugs
> the hp had a week head start and didnt get topped yet the pb got topped and is about 8 inches taller. lots bud sites very branchy and no issues with either 3


What the other parent for the magenta?


----------



## jwreck (Mar 13, 2017)

Craigson said:


> What the other parent for the magenta?


Road Kill Unicorn


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 13, 2017)

Boysenberry hashplant x Mountain temple 

3 weeks from flip in 10s


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 13, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> Pagoda is awesome, did Bodhi do a re-release? I thought they were limited edition, I only popped two seeds of my pack and both females were good. Wish I still had the rest of them.


Wow, that looks great, just got me even more excited to run them.they were a pack I got on an auction recently


----------



## torontoke (Mar 13, 2017)

Been a bit since I've had pics to post in this thread.
Only 23 days since flip to 8/16
Dank Sinatra 
Goji X dank Sinatra




Edit
It's been 23 days not 21


----------



## jwreck (Mar 13, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Been a bit since I've had pics to post in this thread.
> Only 21 days since flip to 8/16
> Dank Sinatra View attachment 3905533View attachment 3905534
> Goji X dank Sinatra
> View attachment 3905537


You getting that swell with just 8hrs of light? Damn gonna have to try that one day


----------



## torontoke (Mar 13, 2017)

jwreck said:


> You getting that swell with just 8hrs of light? Damn gonna have to try that one day


Yes sir
It's not for everyone only the extremely cheap like me lol


----------



## jwreck (Mar 13, 2017)

Forgot to add that i was gonna try to make f2s of the magenta hp but the 3 males i got started autoflowering on 24hrs light at just 4-5 weeks veg, heard somewhere that early flowering males are no good so scrapped them


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 13, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Been a bit since I've had pics to post in this thread.
> Only 23 days since flip to 8/16
> Dank Sinatra View attachment 3905533View attachment 3905534
> Goji X dank Sinatra
> ...


Beautiful simply beautiful


----------



## torontoke (Mar 13, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Beautiful simply beautiful


Thank you sir


Finally got another atf X ssdd lady that's starting to flower I'll grab a pic of her tomorrow.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 13, 2017)

phantom cookies x solos stash

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 13, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Thank you sir
> 
> 
> Finally got another atf X ssdd lady that's starting to flower I'll grab a pic of her tomorrow.


i have two packs of this cross that i was likely going drop this fall, but so many other bodhi strains have taken precedent...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 14, 2017)

Might start these next.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 14, 2017)

Didn't know he had a northern lights hybrid.... hmmmmmm

So many classics, so little space.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 14, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Might start these next.
> 
> View attachment 3905765


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 14, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Didn't know he had a northern lights hybrid.... hmmmmmm
> 
> So many classics, so little space.


He has many gems, some rare, some repeat lines and then the limited edition lines.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 14, 2017)

you know he's got the bombs, when some folks are posting picks of seed collections worth as much as my grow room equipment haha


----------



## torontoke (Mar 14, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> He has many gems, some rare, some repeat lines and then the limited edition lines.


So was that cross an older one or just super limited?
I've never seen the clear bags before but then again I'm relatively new to bodhi


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 14, 2017)

(Bubbashine × kashmir) #1

(Bubbashine × kashmir) #3 

(Bubbashine ×kashmir) runt￼

Cant remember if i posted these on here or not. Apologies if i did. I know i havent posted the pic of the "runt" yet because i just chopped it. I think this runt is a hard bubbashine leaner. Its frame and flower structure is all bubba, just hope it has the pain killing warm blanket high like bubbashine. Afterall, thats the main reason i chose to hunt this cross.


----------



## torontoke (Mar 14, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i have two packs of this cross that i was likely going drop this fall, but so many other bodhi strains have taken precedent...


Here's mine at approx 15days
I don't have the best nose but stem rubs smell like an old tire tube with a hint of black liquorice
 
Atf X ssdd


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 14, 2017)

Damn!!! that looks delicious @apbx720


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 14, 2017)

torontoke said:


> So was that cross an older one or just super limited?
> I've never seen the clear bags before but then again I'm relatively new to bodhi


older/limited.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 14, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> (Bubbashine × kashmir) #1View attachment 3905791
> 
> (Bubbashine × kashmir) #3View attachment 3905792
> 
> ...


Stop making my next batch of seeds to run such a tough choice


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 14, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> older/limited.


Yes very limited hope you f2 those.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 14, 2017)

Anyone here run/running the apollo 11?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 14, 2017)

Bodhi Silver Mountain (SSH BX1) today. Smells tropical, but not overwhelmingly so; just right.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 14, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> (Bubbashine × kashmir) #1View attachment 3905791
> 
> (Bubbashine × kashmir) #3View attachment 3905792
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 14, 2017)

a few shots of Caliyo. This plant is in a small one gallon smartie about 10 inches (base soil to top) atm.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 14, 2017)

Not much to see. These hungry babies are still in the seedling tent awaiting to go down into the veg room.
Appalachian Super Skunk (MSSxAppy)





Blood Orange x Genius Thai (front) MSSxAppy (back)

Wolfpack (front) MSSxAppy and 2 Dream Beaver clones (back) 

Wolf Pack


These are a little over a month old. Lots of pics and not really a lot to see so I'm going to throw the Bad Dog Genetics Deadhead OGxLBL up on the other thread.

Oh and I just swooped up some Lazy Lightening and White Lotus and some TDG Guava D.
Have a good night everyone...snowing like a bitch here.


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 14, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone here run/running the apollo 11?


My plan is to run my pack of pagoda outside this year and f2 them hopefully with a apollo heavy male.


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 14, 2017)

Just got these the other day. With a few blood orange f2


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 14, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Just got these the other day. With a few blood orange f2View attachment 3906070


Green lotus and the chemxsnow lotus on my bodhi wish list! Clusterfunk the last lonely pack in my stash. Be quite a wile till i have room to pop it.


----------



## kaka420 (Mar 14, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone here run/running the apollo 11?


Grew it for years in the early/mid 2000s. Soul's original release of her. She is potent and fast and her bubble is super melty. My hood loved her. The high was very speedy/tweaked out for me, caused problems sleeping. When og kush and sourd made their way to my garden, the old a11 went away. I'll probably pop a pack soon, I think my patients could benefit from having her around.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 14, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone here run/running the apollo 11?


I ran the Apollo 11 Genius F4 Select. I loved those mango buds. Another one I didn't take clones from. So glad I only ran half AND...I got 5 for 5 females! This is probably why I didn't take clones...too many too keep track of. Now, I know which one I'm looking for though and plan to run them again in the next round of seedlings. There was one in particular that smelled so good and frosted up a lot more than the others. The Apollo is probably one of the best daytime smokes I've ever ran. Hahaha, its what I took on my infamous canoe trip. Lemme see if I can find any pics of it to throw up. 
My favorite combo to date - Apollo with a bit of Wolfpack or Starfighter mixed in = perfection.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank you fellas ^^^ , good info. Seems the A11 may be what me looking for.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 15, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Just got these the other day. With a few blood orange f2View attachment 3906070


Hey Marco,do you plan on running any of those outside? curious about bodhi seeds but not sure they would finish outdoors in time.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Mar 15, 2017)

I ran the original blood orange outside 2 years ago. Biggest yielder outside in the raised bed outta 4 strains, they were sky lotus, blueberry hill, prayer tower and superstitious. All finished early October


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 15, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> I ran the original blood orange outside 2 years ago. Biggest yielder outside in the raised bed outta 4 strains, they were sky lotus, blueberry hill, prayer tower and superstitious. All finished early October


Very cool.thank you for the reply.that's about the latest I dare to go.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Mar 15, 2017)

Same here, did have to chop a week early bc of the size of the colas starting to attract mold if I remember correctly- No pm though. Heaviest outdoor yielder outta the bodhi strains I've done under the sun.
I'd give my blood orange experience a 7/10.

The sky lotus was the strongest outta all of em, gave me a sorta "drunk high" where my legs wouldn't work that well if i smoked more than a joint at one sitting. Did better with the appy n snow lotus xs compared to last year's run of g13/hp xs imo but the g13/hp were faster , hope a lil of this helps.


----------



## kaka420 (Mar 15, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> Hey Marco,do you plan on running any of those outside? curious about bodhi seeds but not sure they would finish outdoors in time.


Wonderland Nursery in norcal has had a lot of success with bohdi gear outside. Half the reason I bought some bohdi.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 15, 2017)

ok,I'm sure this question has been answered multiple,multiple times...seed banks that carry bodhi?


----------



## delstele (Mar 15, 2017)

^^^^Great Lakes Genetics


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 15, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Here's mine at approx 15days
> I don't have the best nose but stem rubs smell like an old tire tube with a hint of black liquorice
> View attachment 3905800 View attachment 3905801
> Atf X ssdd


great pics, much appreciated...


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 15, 2017)

i know, i know, burnt tips crispy like fried chicken, but i'm still learning how to use fermented fruit juices & fermented plant extracts... but the resin glands on the bottom side of this sugar leaf impressed the hell outta me... space cake(forum cut x wookie#15)


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 15, 2017)

here is another shot, week 6


----------



## torontoke (Mar 15, 2017)

Here's my oops accidental pollination. Apollo13 x snowlotus X phantom cookie x solo stash
Day 18


----------



## delstele (Mar 15, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i know, i know, burnt tips crispy like fried chicken, but i'm still learning how to use fermented fruit juices & fermented plant extracts... but the resin glands on the bottom side of this sugar leaf impressed the hell outta me... space cake(forum cut x wookie#15) View attachment 3906428



That is impressive dam those are frosty...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shmozz (Mar 15, 2017)

Wish my pic was better, but here's two random bodhi plants with a freebie chemdog in the back. Started a couple different bodhi,(soulmate, ssdd, starlight guava and lazy lightning) 8/10 went male, these two didn't. I have no clue which two strains they are, but I'm leaning towards soulmate for #1 and lazy lightning for #2. Once they start to get real stinky I'm sure I'll figure it out. Either way, they are growing like champs.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 15, 2017)

delstele said:


> That is impressive dam those are frosty...Thanks for sharing!


i wish i had a control to see the difference, as of tomorrow i'm gonna spray my one time application of jaz rose spray, which really brings out the resin glands...


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 15, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> Hey Marco,do you plan on running any of those outside? curious about bodhi seeds but not sure they would finish outdoors in time.


Yes a few,just don't which ones yet. Thinking one will be a pack of pagoda and one or two more.


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 15, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> Very cool.thank you for the reply.that's about the latest I dare to go.


I have let a couple go to Halloween,did have a couple frosts but rather be out by October 20 due to the leaves have dropped by then and it's to thin for my liking


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 15, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> I have let a couple go to Halloween,did have a couple frosts but rather be out by October 20 due to the leaves have dropped by then and it's to thin for my liking


I hear you. fortunately I'm legal,just don't want to go through another heartbreak watching them melt in oct.after 6-7 months of care.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 15, 2017)

heres a crappy pic of the tranquil elephantiser v2


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 15, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Here's my oops accidental pollination. Apollo13 x snowlotus X phantom stash x solo stash
> Day 18
> View attachment 3906431


 Got a name for this magical creature?. If not......


----------



## torontoke (Mar 15, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Got a name for this magical creature?. If not......


Someone in my thread called it space phantom. I've given a ton away but sure I'd love to hear your suggestions


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 15, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Someone in my thread called it space phantom. I've given a ton away but sure I'd love to hear your suggestions


A magic cocktail of outstanding origins should have an equally other worldly name. 
I was saving this one, but just for you, amigo, I give you....


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 15, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> A magic cocktail of outstanding origins should have an equally other worldly name.
> I was saving this one, but just for you, amigo, I give you....
> 
> View attachment 3906540


Orgi perking up after a haircut.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 15, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i know, i know, burnt tips crispy like fried chicken, but i'm still learning how to use fermented fruit juices & fermented plant extracts... but the resin glands on the bottom side of this sugar leaf impressed the hell outta me... space cake(forum cut x wookie#15) View attachment 3906428


You must be thinking granola funk...space cake is gsc x Snow lotus...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 15, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> I have let a couple go to Halloween,did have a couple frosts but rather be out by October 20 due to the leaves have dropped by then and it's to thin for my liking


Apollo 11 is a real fast finisher from what I have read. Might be one to consider.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 15, 2017)

Ogkb x snow lotus










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 16, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> You must be thinking granola funk...space cake is gsc x Snow lotus...


yes, you are correct, i like the wookie & g13 dads the most, so in my memory, those were the dads of everything i have in the flower tent right now. i had a forgetful moment, thanks for helping me with the clarification


----------



## hillbill (Mar 16, 2017)

Secret Chief is an awesome cross sfvOG/G13hp and one to get. Loud and super dense and strong effect. A bit weak early but after 3 wks or so settles in. A fave.
Space Monkey GG4/Wookie15 is extremely loud, fruity and cedar smellin'. Damn potent and odor control is required. Don't take the Monkey to work!
Have a very frosty Thunder Wookie at 48 days but I had one go full hermie also. This one smells evil. Well rotted something! Loud.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 16, 2017)

Cali Yo
{Ae77 x Yo Mama}
*Yo Mama* »»» Afgooey x Appalachia



Nick Named "Stack Attack"
The internode spacing is so tight on this plant


----------



## torontoke (Mar 16, 2017)

Just throwing out a Hail Mary here but did anyone f2 the roadkill unicorn? Or know if there's more coming. Maybe a cross with it even?


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 16, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Secret Chief is an awesome cross sfvOG/G13hp and one to get. Loud and super dense and strong effect. A bit weak early but after 3 wks or so settles in. A fave.
> Space Monkey GG4/Wookie15 is extremely loud, fruity and cedar smellin'. Damn potent and odor control is required. Don't take the Monkey to work!
> Have a very frosty Thunder Wookie at 48 days but I had one go full hermie also. This one smells evil. Well rotted something! Loud.


got any jungle spice? run em & see how you like the structure of the nugs compared to the secret chief. i ran both outdoors last fall, but didnt get a chance to see the secret chief after a cure. still waiting on bodhi to drop something with the wookie #25. space monkey is becoming a staple in it own right, very impressive. please go into detail about thunder wookie if you can... too much gear, too little space, not enough time...


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 16, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Cali Yo
> {Ae77 x Yo Mama}
> *Yo Mama* »»» Afgooey x Appalachia
> View attachment 3906989
> ...


under what kind/color wattage lighting?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 16, 2017)

The TW I have is very Indica looking with roundish nugs. Barely enough branching for good LST and the nugs are roundish and solid. Smells almost rotten. First close wife made me recoil today. That's just flicking a bud. Sweet and rancid. I bet I'll love the way it smells in a few days. Had 2 boys and a 50/50 hermie from flip. All were vigorous. I couldn't identify any special light occurrences.

Just thinking most all my Bodhi stuff is loud and tasty.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 16, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> under what kind/color wattage lighting?


Gavita 750 Flex ..

Sometime at 600 other times turned up.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 16, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Gavita 750 Flex ..
> 
> Sometime at 600 other times turned up.


nice, i dont have the space yet for such power, good to know that it stacks like that...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 16, 2017)

Day 58 Side Nug.
Some previous run to the atm I'm showing of Cali Yo.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 16, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> nice, i dont have the space yet for such power, good to know that it stacks like that...


Forget space.. (heat is another battle on its own) but that is for another thread.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 16, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Forget space.. (heat is another battle on its own) but that is for another thread.


Exactly I'm flexing between 2 750w hps to 1100w hps using those nice phantom digital ballasts. All depending on outside temp and plant height all because of heat


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 16, 2017)

Not really Bodhi related but this is the thread I go to for knowledge and honesty. Has anyone grown out Top Dawgs Guava D or Inner Eye (Headband x ONYCD)? Looking for any info on these two. Growth, finishing time, smoke reports?


----------



## Dream Beaver (Mar 16, 2017)

Anyone know where I can get a pack of Deep Line Alchemy #4?


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 16, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Not really Bodhi related but this is the thread I go to for knowledge and honesty. Has anyone grown out Top Dawgs Guava D or Inner Eye (Headband x ONYCD)? Looking for any info on these two. Growth, finishing time, smoke reports?


Might wanna try the TDS thread. My boy @BigLittlejohn grew out guava d and inner eye is new..


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 16, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> Anyone know where I can get a pack of Deep Line Alchemy #4?


I think svoc may still have some.


----------



## northcoastweednerd (Mar 16, 2017)

2/2 of my tk x dragonsblood f2 popped, its nice also that i ended up getting an extra seedin my pack ..... anyone got any pictures of finished dragonsblood crosses of any kind


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 16, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Might wanna try the TDS thread. My boy @BigLittlejohn grew out guava d and inner eye is new..


Nah I grew the Guava IX. Fire


----------



## cookie stash (Mar 16, 2017)

hey guys... for those of you with SSDD grows, have you noticed that they get easily burned by organic soil? I'm getting brown spots after transplanting, so i'm guessing SSDD does not love nutes.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 16, 2017)

Brown spots are maybe not burn but a deficiency like calcium maybe.


----------



## cookie stash (Mar 16, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Brown spots are maybe not burn but a deficiency like calcium maybe.


hey hb, i just transplanted into 3 gallon of FFOF that should have everything in it...never had this deficiency in the past, so i'm little perplexed.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 16, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Just throwing out a Hail Mary here but did anyone f2 the roadkill unicorn? Or know if there's more coming. Maybe a cross with it even?


I have rku f2s and several crosses with it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 16, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> I have rku f2s
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I wish I had some seeds I'm unemployed


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 16, 2017)

cookie stash said:


> hey guys... for those of you with SSDD grows, have you noticed that they get easily burned by organic soil? I'm getting brown spots after transplanting, so i'm guessing SSDD does not love nutes.


Ssdd was a heavy feeder for me in my hydro system compared to my usual strains. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 16, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Ssdd was a heavy feeder for me in my hydro system compared to my usual strains.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I like to open up then end of a pre-roll spliff and pack it into a glass pipe its too strong to smoke the whole blunt^^^


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 17, 2017)

even though the arrival was weeks ago, i just decided to open the box today... but my only question is the reason behind keeping the nst gear in a sticker like this?...


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 17, 2017)

cookie stash said:


> hey guys... for those of you with SSDD grows, have you noticed that they get easily burned by organic soil? I'm getting brown spots after transplanting, so i'm guessing SSDD does not love nutes.


For me ssdd in organic soil is a heavy heavy feeder. Especially Mg and K.


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 17, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> even though the arrival was weeks ago, i just decided to open the box today...View attachment 3907698 but my only question is the reason behind keeping the nst gear in a sticker like this?...View attachment 3907700


Lemme know if u ever wanna trade that space nectar lol i have quite a few bodhi packs


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 17, 2017)

This is from a crew of guys who Bodhi Gave his male/ Pollen to work with. 

He had gifted them few crosses also. A friend of mine was able to get some seeds. "HOF" crew broke up to early in the game before much of their work could get out.

Here is a quote from them on snowlouts..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 17, 2017)

Anyhow I was able to get a few unreleased packs...


ESCD X UZBEKI

SUPER STARDAWG X APPALACHIA

Super Star Dawg is a cross of (Mass Super Skunk X Star Dawg) Expect skunky, sour diesel buds that grow big and fat.

I had a run of frost hammer from them which was Giesel x Snowlotus.. 

Very Nice.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> I have rku f2s and several crosses with it.






Kevin Harvey said:


> I wish I had some seeds I'm unemployed


Are seeds all you're lacking? I hear Brisco County Genetics has a charity pack of testers just for folks in your situation. Send a PM for the info.



apbx720 said:


> Lemme know if u ever wanna trade that space nectar lol i have quite a few bodhi packs


...or...half the snow lotus BX.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 17, 2017)

My TK x SSDD seems to eat alot in both organic soil and in dwc. 

The ones I have in soil are screaming at me for bigger pots.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 17, 2017)

Is the raspberry cut of goji just f2s of goji? Or is it a goji cross that is then f2'd? Just curious and so much Bodhi info out there it would take a minute to comb through.


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 17, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Are seeds all you're lacking? I hear Brisco County Genetics has a charity pack of testers just for folks in your situation. Send a PM for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...or...half the snow lotus BX.


^^^


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 17, 2017)

Kevin Harvey said:


> if I could buy seeds and 2 edibLes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dirtyshawa (Mar 17, 2017)

Space Monkey Day 50


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 17, 2017)

omgLikewow


----------



## Upstate2627 (Mar 17, 2017)

I had small yeilds on my 3 space monkeys, looked similar to yours but didn't care for the taste much.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 17, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Is the raspberry cut of goji just f2s of goji? Or is it a goji cross that is then f2'd? Just curious and so much Bodhi info out there it would take a minute to comb through.


Raspberry sharpie f2 pheno of goji

He's crossed it to the g13hp for raspberry hp

And to wookie for black raz


----------



## dirtyshawa (Mar 17, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> I had small yeilds on my 3 space monkeys, looked similar to yours but didn't care for the taste much.


I think this pheno is an average yielder, maybe above average yielder. This was just a test run to get a feel for her. She's an 8 weeker max. Sticky, frosty, bushy, straight glue smell. I had one male that was the most unique and loud glue smelling, but I lost it while away in Vegas. This is a very close sister to that plant. I grow in 90% organic coco, the 10% non organic nutrient I add is Honey Chome by Emerald Harvest, so hopefully the flavor is on point.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2017)

I have flowered 2 SM that we're going amber trichs at 50 days. Incredibly loud with a distinct cedar aroma with some fruit and fuel when dry. Mine were similar to each other with longish fairly tight buds. Dankness never diminishes. 
Gets old stoners stoned in my circle. Strong and long high without anxiety or couchlock. Mine were a bit weak stemmed in veg but extremely vigorous from about time of 12/12. Average size plants.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 17, 2017)

^^ Did you harvest at 50 days or go a lil longer ?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2017)

50 days chopped and smooth. I was surprised and had planned on 9 weeks. They were done. I'll run it again and see what goes. Maybe summer. Trichs were rapidly turning amber.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Mar 18, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I have flowered 2 SM that we're going amber trichs at 50 days. Incredibly loud with a distinct cedar aroma with some fruit and fuel when dry. Mine were similar to each other with longish fairly tight buds. Dankness never diminishes.
> Gets old stoners stoned in my circle. Strong and long high without anxiety or couchlock. Mine were a bit weak stemmed in veg but extremely vigorous from about time of 12/12. Average size plants.


Yup, that pretty much sums up the pheno I have; I always forget those cedar notes. The only difference is I add silica periodically and mine are in 7 gallons, so the only flopping is confined to a few lower side branches. I stressed her to see how she'd perform...up potted 2 times during the first 3 weeks of flower, constantly shook her, etc. She handled it all like a champ! I cut mine at day 50 too, haha, but I just threw in two more that will go to 56. I'll take some tall clones in two weeks, and let them veg for a month in 7 gallons, the yield should be noteworthy when those finish. Anyway, I think this pheno will have a respectable yield given all that's transpired in 50 days...maybe just under a qp-qp+a zip.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 18, 2017)

Space Monkey is great for LST also and Secret Chief barely so but does fine. I have a Lemon Lotus curing that is the most tricked up I've seen. Also have a Thunder Wookie in flower that stinks like shit. No nice way to say it. A little less so,today, maybe dank musky shit!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 18, 2017)

Legends OG x Snow lotus

 

Mountain Temple


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 18, 2017)

Mountain temple

 

Boysenberry hashplant


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 18, 2017)

i grew dj short flodica and flo south african durban swaziland x power plant and durban poison in 2005 outdoors i sold my 250 watt HPs sunlight supply or its gone


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 18, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Mountain temple
> 
> View attachment 3908374
> 
> ...


whats so good about edibles vs. smoking any differences?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 18, 2017)

Kevin Harvey said:


> whats so good about edibles vs. smoking any differences?


There's a cooking subforum you might wanna check out


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 18, 2017)

Kevin Harvey said:


> whats so good about edibles vs. smoking any differences?


Lol, you've obviously never had your day/life ruined by an edible. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji89] 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kaka420 (Mar 18, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Lol, you've obviously never had your day/life ruined by an edible. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji89]
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


or intense pain removed from an edible so you can sleep... or completely overdose lol.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 18, 2017)

Or hallucinate and think aliens are coming to get you.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 18, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Or hallucinate and think aliens are coming to get you.


What if aliens are really coming to get you and edibles will let you see them?


----------



## delstele (Mar 18, 2017)

Or you are so dizzy when you stand up you puke..


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hey Amos. This PC x ss is a rediculous bitch. Haha








she's taking up all the space the the left of my arm lol.














Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Hey Amos. This PC x ss is a rediculous bitch. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those purple phantom cookie leaves showing on the top colas. Should be a tasty stash.  Mine is 9 days out, and all green and yellow fade - but stout and sparkly.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 18, 2017)

Ssdd curing week 1


----------



## Junebud! (Mar 18, 2017)

Some of my collection


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 18, 2017)

Solid collection indeed!!!


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 18, 2017)

I want to see ya run that Super Silver lotus!!! I ran the reg silver lotus and I really enjoyed that one. Good weight, hardy,and the stretch was manageable. Had a key lime pie taste.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 18, 2017)

greg nr said:


> What if aliens are really coming to get you and edibles will let you see them?


Fact. Except they're not aliens; they're more like extradimensional beings, rather than extraterrestrial.


----------



## FuzzDodger (Mar 18, 2017)

we're off and running. 1 pack Star Flight Guava, 1 pack Super Silver Hashplant. 12 in each pack, %100 germ rate. 
I picked them up from seed bank for humanity. Can't say enough good things about them. They take credit card and got my package in 3 days to Oregon. I bought for the buy 2 get 1 free. Dude threw in 2 freebies. Clusterfunk and Kudra x Snow Lotus. I wouldn't expect it though. There good people over there. Give them a shot if your from a state they will ship to.


----------



## Junebud! (Mar 18, 2017)

i have 5 strawberry mountians and 5 silver mountains and 5 wolf going in veg atm, not sure whats next..... thinking maybe Black Triangle and Lazy Lighting , Cocoon. but we shall see


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Fact. Except they're not aliens; they're more like extradimensional beings, rather than extraterrestrial.


They also have the best game in the universe. Let's say you were abducted tonight, experimented on all night and returned in the morning. You look exactly the same, and no one knew you were gone. You know better than to say anything about it to your family, because that would immediately confirm their suspicions about you all along.

So you come to rollitup, specifically to the Bodhi thread because it's always so chill....open minded...and you post: "Guys, on a non-Bodhi note, I was abducted by aliens last night, probed and poked and returned just before dawn, and....".

Aliens have the best game in the universe.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 18, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> They also have the best game in the universe. Let's say you were abducted tonight, experimented on all night and returned in the morning. You look exactly the same, and no one knew you were gone. You know better than to say anything about it, because that would immediately confirm their suspicions about you all along.
> 
> So you come to rollitup, specifically to the Bodhi thread because it's always so chill....open minded...and you post: "Guys, on a non-Bodhi note, I was abducted by aliens last night, probed and poked and returned just before dawn, and....".
> 
> Aliens have the best game in the universe.


Fo sho, my grow bro.


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 19, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Lol, you've obviously never had your day/life ruined by an edible. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji89]
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


^^^I might take acid 2 hits for $15.00


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 19, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> There's a cooking subforum you might wanna check out


do u play games? I want to play final fantasy XV


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 19, 2017)

hillbill said:


> 50 days chopped and smooth. I was surprised and had planned on 9 weeks. They were done. I'll run it again and see what goes. Maybe summer. Trichs were rapidly turning amber.


this guy I know has 2 hits of acid for $15


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 19, 2017)

dirtyshawa said:


> Space Monkey Day 50
> 
> View attachment 3907839 View attachment 3907878 View attachment 3907880


swaziland is bomb


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 19, 2017)

swaziland is bomb


----------



## Adrosmokin (Mar 19, 2017)

This guy a fucking bot or something? ^^^


----------



## Tom hagen (Mar 19, 2017)

greg nr said:


> What if aliens are really coming to get you and edibles will let you see them?



They're already here....


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 19, 2017)

Junebud! said:


> Some of my collectionView attachment 3908827 View attachment 3908828


Orange sunshine I missed that one


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 19, 2017)

*Blueberry Hill*
  

She's finally filling in.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 19, 2017)

very nice! how far along Karma?


----------



## Tom hagen (Mar 19, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Orange sunshine I missed that one



I just watched a documentary on nick sand. Guy is a legend


----------



## northcoastweednerd (Mar 19, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> *Blueberry Hill*
> View attachment 3909120 View attachment 3909119
> 
> She's finally filling in.


looks like its light bleached


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 19, 2017)

northcoastweednerd said:


> looks like its light bleached


Yes, she is.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Mar 19, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> Yes, she is.


That's alright, I run a Gavita 1000e DE in a 7' room, so I know about a little light burn. I'm getting good at LST but sometimes they get up too fast... Here's some Legend OG x Snow Lotus 
Purple Unicorn x 88G13/HP  Heavenly Hash plant  
Mother's Milk
Up next- Black Triangle, Space Nectar and Wookie Hashplant 
Hope everyone is doing well and growing great! Looking forward to some more Bodhi, definitely taking over my garden.


----------



## jwreck (Mar 19, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> That's alright, I run a Gavita 1000e DE in a 7' room, so I know about a little light burn. I'm getting good at LST but sometimes they get up too fast... Here's some Legend OG x Snow LotusView attachment 3909286 View attachment 3909287
> Purple Unicorn x 88G13/HP View attachment 3909288 View attachment 3909289Heavenly Hash plant View attachment 3909290 View attachment 3909292
> Mother's MilkView attachment 3909294View attachment 3909295
> Up next- Black Triangle, Space Nectar and Wookie Hashplant View attachment 3909296
> Hope everyone is doing well and growing great! Looking forward to some more Bodhi, definitely taking over my garden.


Damn bro i been searching everywhere for pics of the legend x sl and heavenly hp.
How was the smoke on both and how common was that legend x sl pheno? Shes beautiful, thanks


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 19, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> That's alright, I run a Gavita 1000e DE in a 7' room, so I know about a little light burn. I'm getting good at LST but sometimes they get up too fast... Here's some Legend OG x Snow LotusView attachment 3909286 View attachment 3909287
> Purple Unicorn x 88G13/HP View attachment 3909288 View attachment 3909289Heavenly Hash plant View attachment 3909290 View attachment 3909292
> Mother's MilkView attachment 3909294View attachment 3909295
> Up next- Black Triangle, Space Nectar and Wookie Hashplant View attachment 3909296
> Hope everyone is doing well and growing great! Looking forward to some more Bodhi, definitely taking over my garden.


Looking mighty fu--ing good brother. You did those bodhi strains so much justice...


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> That's alright, I run a Gavita 1000e DE in a 7' room, so I know about a little light burn. I'm getting good at LST but sometimes they get up too fast... Here's some Legend OG x Snow LotusView attachment 3909286 View attachment 3909287
> Purple Unicorn x 88G13/HP View attachment 3909288 View attachment 3909289Heavenly Hash plant View attachment 3909290 View attachment 3909292
> Mother's MilkView attachment 3909294View attachment 3909295
> Up next- Black Triangle, Space Neictar and Wookie Hashplant View attachment 3909296
> Hope everyone is doing well and growing great! Looking forward to some more Bodhi, definitely taking over my garden.


Unrelated to Bodhi, I'm curious as to how close you dare let your plants get to the light? I also have 7' ceilings and never thought it would be possible to run 1000 watt DE. Do you have to turn it down? I was thinking of getting some 750's or maybe some CMH's after my next run.
This height wouldn't be an issue I'm sure with the Heavenly Hashplant. Mine finished at about 2 feet.


----------



## kaka420 (Mar 19, 2017)

My veg room is 7 ft and I use an adjust-a-wing with the spreader @1000W. Does a good job of getting light out to the corners and not so intense Im frying out the plants.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 19, 2017)

Not advertising for these guys but I have 2 veg8's in a 4x4 tent and I can get as close as possible and they love it.. that's just veg though


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 19, 2017)

I use this one with DE 1000W. It covers a nice area and is great for low ceilings.
Warning though...this thing is heavy. I whack my bean on this thing at least once a wk.

https://www.amazon.com/Sun-System-Air-Cooled-Reflector-3X-Large/dp/B003GF0W04/ref=sr_1_5?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1489969106&sr=1-5&keywords=Air+Cooled+Reflector+Hood+8"

And this one with a reg Hydrolux 1000W (just as heavy but spreads light nicely)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DNIP0N8/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_22?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2VZY2HWWEAV6J


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 19, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> *Blueberry Hill*
> View attachment 3909120 View attachment 3909119
> 
> She's finally filling in.


Did you ever run those SSDD? Blueberry Hill looking good


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 19, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Did you ever run those SSDD? Blueberry Hill looking good


Thank you, sir. I ran a couple of the SSDD but ended up with all males. I'll probably pop the rest in the fall.



luv2grow said:


> very nice! how far along Karma?


Thank you very much. Around six weeks.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I use this one with DE 1000W. It covers a nice area and is great for low ceilings.
> Warning though...this thing is heavy. I whack my bean on this thing at least once a wk.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sun-System-Air-Cooled-Reflector-3X-Large/dp/B003GF0W04/ref=sr_1_5?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1489969106&sr=1-5&keywords=Air+Cooled+Reflector+Hood+8"


I'll definitely run an open reflector because the double Ender requires the high temperature around the arc tube to operate as designed.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Mar 19, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Damn bro i been searching everywhere for pics of the legend x sl and heavenly hp.
> How was the smoke on both and how common was that legend x sl pheno? Shes beautiful, thanks


The smoke on both is as expected, pretty narcotic Indica influence. I'm not sure how frequent that pheno is on the Legend OG x Snow Lotus is, I haven't even run the full pack yet, she has been the only female I found so far. I wish that Legend OG x Snow Lotus had more fragrance, but she is still nice, earthy, with a little floral pine funk.
As to the 1000e DE... sometimes I turn it down a notch(or 2) depending on if I see light stress or can't manipulate the plants far enough away. I wouldn't let them get any closer than a foot, better with 18" or so, but with good canopy air flow I've been able to break this rule, sometimes with consequences... Thanks to everyone for the kind words, none of these plants are dialed in yet, a couple of them it was their first run.


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 19, 2017)

northcoastweednerd said:


> looks like its light bleached


And it also looks Fire.


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 19, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> The smoke on both is as expected, pretty narcotic Indica influence. I'm not sure how frequent that pheno is on the Legend OG x Snow Lotus is, I haven't even run the full pack yet, she has been the only female I found so far. I wish that Legend OG x Snow Lotus had more fragrance, but she is still nice, earthy, with a little floral pine funk.
> As to the 1000e DE... sometimes I turn it down a notch(or 2) depending on if I see light stress or can't manipulate the plants far enough away. I wouldn't let them get any closer than a foot, better with 18" or so, but with good canopy air flow I've been able to break this rule, sometimes with consequences... Thanks to everyone for the kind words, none of these plants are dialed in yet, a couple of them it was their first run.


Damn bro that legend og× sl looks flame! Who'd a thunk there'd be purple phenos. Well i for 1 didnt. Might have to wet my pack. Nice job w em brother.


----------



## yesum (Mar 20, 2017)

So these are Acapulco Gold at 68 days of flower. 2 more weeks should finish them. They already have mostly milky trichomes, saw one amber. One on the left is stunted due to cat eating the top off in veg.

No weight to the 'buds' wispy little things. Mostly just little leaves and pistils with few calyxes. Old time structure. The leaves turn gold when starting to die, more than other strains. The odor is very light and not sweet, maybe musty would describe it.

You can see some tape on the stems as I kept bending and sometimes breaking the stems to keep height down. Never killed any branches but got a little close and taped them up A guy named Greywolf gave these to Liquid Kid who gave them to Bodhi. They seem to be the real deal. Growing these at high elevation-over 5000 feet- would be the best way to get the legendary soaring effects, but I have to settle with a 10,000K finisher fluoro light and a bit of lizard cfl. Used white LED for most of flower and all veg.


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 20, 2017)

More Green Lotus. Large heavy nugs. Shit pics again!


----------



## jwreck (Mar 20, 2017)

MHP day 28
     
full shot - not much stretch. maybe 2.5 - 3 ft height on all 3


----------



## j.t.1986 (Mar 20, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Space Monkey is great for LST also and Secret Chief barely so but does fine. I have a Lemon Lotus curing that is the most tricked up I've seen. Also have a Thunder Wookie in flower that stinks like shit. No nice way to say it. A little less so,today, maybe dank musky shit!


Hey hillbill, i seen you mention LST for space monkey a couple of times, but no mention of topping. would you recommend against it for SM?

@dirtyshawa it looks like you did top yours, how do you think it took it?

mine are 3 weeks old and im about to top them or just tie them if that's whats good.


----------



## MojoRizing (Mar 20, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Not advertising for these guys but I have 2 veg8's in a 4x4 tent and I can get as close as possible and they love it.. that's just veg though


If you are referring to the NextLight LED veg8's I concur. I just bought one of these to replace my 8 tube florescent fixture and I couldn't be more happy. I also have a couple of the Nextlight Mega's which are their commercial models with a 5x5 footprint and they are fucking baller. My last run of 8 goji's in my 5x5 tent yielded right around 2lbs. Not bad for 625 watts and very manageable heat output. I slacked on training the goji's and they got pretty wild and grew right into the LED panel and showed almost no signs of heat stress or light bleaching. Can't recommend the NextLight guys enough, their LED's are legit.


----------



## MojoRizing (Mar 20, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> *Blueberry Hill*
> View attachment 3909120 View attachment 3909119
> 
> She's finally filling in.


Is the Blueberry Hill the one using DJ Shorts blueberry or the "Blueberry Indica" mom that went out as freebies a year or so ago? How are the terps on her? I have several packs of blueberry snow (the freebies) and have wanted a good blueberry representation in my garden for ole time sake.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 20, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> If you are referring to the NextLight LED veg8's I concur. I just bought one of these to replace my 8 tube florescent fixture and I couldn't be more happy. I also have a couple of the Nextlight Mega's which are their commercial models with a 5x5 footprint and they are fucking baller. My last run of 8 goji's in my 5x5 tent yielded right around 2lbs. Not bad for 625 watts and very manageable heat output. I slacked on training the goji's and they got pretty wild and grew right into the LED panel and showed almost no signs of heat stress or light bleaching. Can't recommend the NextLight guys enough, their LED's are legit.


I'm looking at that 5x5 setup. Just imagine if you put 4 more plants in there.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2017)

j.t.1986 said:


> Hey hillbill, i seen you mention LST for space monkey a couple of times, but no mention of topping. would you recommend against it for SM?
> 
> @dirtyshawa it looks like you did top yours, how do you think it took it?
> 
> mine are 3 weeks old and im about to top them or just tie them if that's whats good.


Yes, I top most if I don't miss. They really are nicely branched. I'll run again and may f2 itor x it with a Gorilla Bubble. I top one time and I do it at about 2 or 3 nodes a couple or 3 weeks before flower. Makes buds everywhere on most strains and huge trunks.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Mar 20, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Is the Blueberry Hill the one using DJ Shorts blueberry or the "Blueberry Indica" mom that went out as freebies a year or so ago? How are the terps on her? I have several packs of blueberry snow (the freebies) and have wanted a good blueberry representation in my garden for ole time sake.


Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but I do believe the Blueberry Hill uses DJ Short's Blueberry and Blueberry snow uses an undisclosed blueberry indica.


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 20, 2017)

Finally found a pink lotus with a bonus pack.


----------



## torontoke (Mar 20, 2017)

Dank Sinatra f2's 
From basement dank genetics
Day 30


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 20, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Finally found a pink lotus with a bonus pack. View attachment 3909792


Auction central I see ya playa


----------



## MojoRizing (Mar 20, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Dank Sinatra f2's
> From basement dank genetics
> Day 30
> View attachment 3909821 View attachment 3909822 View attachment 3909824


Looking impressive sir!


----------



## MojoRizing (Mar 20, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm looking at that 5x5 setup. Just imagine if you put 4 more plants in there.


If you get a Mega I don't think you will be disappointed. I have been blown away so far by the results I have seen.

Shit 4 more plants and it would have looked like a jungle in there. I would have had to fight off viet cong to water the plants


----------



## torontoke (Mar 20, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Looking impressive sir!


Thank you sir
I'm more then pleased already 
This is my first run with these. I'm going to top the hell out of it next run


----------



## MojoRizing (Mar 20, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but I do believe the Blueberry Hill uses DJ Short's Blueberry and Blueberry snow uses an undisclosed blueberry indica.


I just looked at my seed collection and I have a blueberry mountain along with the blueberry snow and both are listed as the blueberry indica. So I think:

Blueberry Hill = DJ Short Blueberry x Appalachia
Blueberry Mountain = Blueberry Indica x Appalachia
Blue Lotus = DJ Short Blueberry X Snow Lotus
Blueberry Snow = Blueberry Indica x Snow Lotus


----------



## MojoRizing (Mar 20, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Thank you sir
> I'm more then pleased already
> This is my first run with these. I'm going to top the hell out of it next run


Any pheno's catching your attention as a possible keeper?


----------



## torontoke (Mar 20, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Any pheno's catching your attention as a possible keeper?


I only popped 5 but both females are near identical. The one in the pic is a lil smaller but smells amazing. I took a cut of both but will definately "keep" the one in the pic.
She took well to being topped twice so I'm going to veg her longer and train her more.

I just switched my old light out for a diy quantum board before this crop and the goji x ds got burnt and I needed to triple up on the calmag.
She's pulling through tho now.
 
This is also from basement dank.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 20, 2017)

Iced out chocolate trip in Veg.. Think I found my keeper


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 20, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Is the Blueberry Hill the one using DJ Shorts blueberry or the "Blueberry Indica" mom that went out as freebies a year or so ago? How are the terps on her? I have several packs of blueberry snow (the freebies) and have wanted a good blueberry representation in my garden for ole time sake.





MojoRizing said:


> I just looked at my seed collection and I have a blueberry mountain along with the blueberry snow and both are listed as the blueberry indica. So I think:
> 
> Blueberry Hill = DJ Short Blueberry x Appalachia
> Blueberry Mountain = Blueberry Indica x Appalachia
> ...


Yeah this. And Blueberry Mountain was the one you wanted. Both the snow lotus and the Hill from my reading were mediocre and everyone raved about the Mountain and it looked really good. Straight blueberry fruitloops in my notes from other grower reviews.


----------



## MojoRizing (Mar 20, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah this. And Blueberry Mountain was the one you wanted. Both the snow lotus and the Hill from my reading were mediocre and everyone raved about the Mountain and it looked really good. Straight blueberry fruitloops in my notes from other grower reviews.


Thanks brother. Figures that the mountain is the one to go after, I have only 1 pack of the Blueberry Mountain but 10 packs of the Blueberry Snow


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 20, 2017)

Got 1 blueberry snow at 34 days. The other I had went complete full blown intersex (that's a first for me). 

33 other plants show no signs whatsoever. 

We'll see what she does. Still wondering what happened with the other bb snow.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## northcoastweednerd (Mar 20, 2017)

tk x dragonsbllod f2, one with a damaged and seemingly dead cotyledon, however the other is doing good but i hope to see the weak one pull through ( both germed and popped at the same time) also i dont like sounding like a broken record but its suprising there are so little photos or info about the dragons blood and its crosses, i hope to find a male to cross with other plants or make an f2 given the small one survives, either way if someone can link me to info or photos of anything related to dragonsblood than please do so..... a strainguide suggested the dragonsblood was a very unique plant so i cant wait what sort of funky terps will arise with the triangle kush


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 20, 2017)

northcoastweednerd said:


> View attachment 3909970 View attachment 3909971 tk x dragonsbllod f2, one with a damaged and seemingly dead cotyledon, however the other is doing good but i hope to see the weak one pull through ( both germed and popped at the same time) also i dont like sounding like a broken record but its suprising there are so little photos or info about the dragons blood and its crosses, i hope to find a male to cross with other plants or make an f2 given the small one survives, either way if someone can link me to info or photos of anything related to dragonsblood than please do so..... a strainguide suggested the dragonsblood was a very unique plant so i cant wait what sort of funky terps will arise with the triangle kush


I did a grow of afgooey x dB f3....you can find it on bbay


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 20, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> Which blueberry in Blueberry Hashplant?


BLUE DREAM SAT X 88G13/HP


----------



## Chef420 (Mar 20, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> BLUE DREAM SAT X 88G13/HP


I realized after the fact. Noob move. Thanks for the quick response. Lol


----------



## Nu-Be (Mar 20, 2017)

bubba katsu x wookie @ 30f. fast cherry.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 21, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Has anyone here grown or smoked Bodhi's Chocolate Trip F2's? I search every now and then for a grow report but never can find one...


I'm growing it now. I have to different phenos one that's regular and one that super frosty and smells like a Hershey kiss. My first run so don't have smoke report. Putting the frosty one in flower in the morning.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Mar 21, 2017)

j.t.1986 said:


> Hey hillbill, i seen you mention LST for space monkey a couple of times, but no mention of topping. would you recommend against it for SM?
> 
> @dirtyshawa it looks like you did top yours, how do you think it took it?
> 
> mine are 3 weeks old and im about to top them or just tie them if that's whats good.


I typically lst every plant from the very beginning, then top at the 6th node. Yield was a little over a qp. I have a few flowering now that are untopped, but I think removing all of the fan leaves (accept for the very top ones) during the first week of flower and the third week may provide the most dramatic effect. I have a vert setup, which helps with making an even bouqet. I have several strains going that are really benefiting from all the fans being stripped. When I finish up the untopped ones it'll be interesting to compare the yields. Anyway, to answer your question they liked being topped, but I think I should've removed more fan leaves instead of being lazy. It might be more productive, probably could've yielded another zip and a half.


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 21, 2017)

littlegiant said:


> More Green Lotus. Large heavy nugs. Shit pics again!


How would u rate the green lotus?


----------



## j.t.1986 (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks hillbill and dirtyshawa! i have been topping indiscriminately lol, i read a couple grow journals here where people advise against topping based on strain.. i appreciate the feedback!

i topped my 6 space monkey's yesterday, gonna continue to tie em up too.. 4/6 are doing amazing, 2 of the six had a droopy start but have been gaining momentum..already developing a nice smell when i feel the leaves..
I got them going in 2 gallon coco hempy's, plan to flip them next monday @4 weeks. ill be happy with 3 girls and 2zips per..


----------



## growers won (Mar 21, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> I just looked at my seed collection and I have a blueberry mountain along with the blueberry snow and both are listed as the blueberry indica. So I think:
> 
> Blueberry Hill = DJ Short Blueberry x Appalachia
> Blueberry Mountain = Blueberry Indica x Appalachia
> ...


Have you tried his ANCIENT OG ????


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 21, 2017)

growers won said:


> Have you tried his ANCIENT OG ????


HAVE YOU?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 21, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'll definitely run an open reflector because the double Ender requires the high temperature around the arc tube to operate as designed.


These are the only hoods in my room I don't run ducting through. (we had to slightly modify one for the DE) Even without the glass, they're heavy as hell. My ceilings are kinda low, 7.5' with a sloped basement floor taking it up to 8'. If I hadn't already bought these large hoods I would've went with open reflectors. At the time, I wasn't sure what type of controls would be needed. My old room had 10' ceilings. I'm still tweaking this bloom room and honestly couldn't tell you if my lights are operating fully because I don't have a light meter yet.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 21, 2017)

Every time I come to this thread I have to go update my Bodhi wishlist. 

Every. Single. Time.

One of 3 LLs


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 21, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> These are the only hoods in my room I don't run ducting through. (we had to slightly modify one for the DE) Even without the glass, they're heavy as hell. My ceilings are kinda low, 7.5' with a sloped basement floor taking it up to 8'. If I hadn't already bought these large hoods I would've went with open reflectors. At the time, I wasn't sure what type of controls would be needed. My old room had 10' ceilings. I'm still tweaking this bloom room and honestly couldn't tell you if my lights are operating fully because I don't have a light meter yet.


As long as your not venting the hood, I bet they're staying hot. I know Gavita sells a non venting box type hood for a more direct light pattern.
Anyhow, thanks for the information. It always helps to hear from people with actual experience.


----------



## growers won (Mar 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> HAVE YOU?


I just got some clones ,,not to much discussion on this strain ,that I have found , ive been told its one of his best ??


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Mar 21, 2017)

Has anyone ran the Magenta Hashplant? I got them as a freebie. I just put 6 in soil so just a bit curious . Thanks!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2017)

My very thin budded Oaxacan Zipolite that went 12 weeks is acquiring a definite diesel smell with pepper to boot. These are rangy wild animals with light buds but the leaves have no trichs while the buds are very sticky. Leaves are very narrow and thin. Will comment more on high later.

Thunder Wookie coming to 8 weeks and beginning to go red in pistils. Very frosty and smells less like shit and more like a spicy fuel skunk. This one waters my eyes and stinks bad if touched at all.

Lemon Lotus is nice and very strong. I thought this might be couch locking just by the looks of it but it seems different to different people but everyone likes it. Very dense and beginning to get gold/sienna tones thru cure. Smells like bubble bath or a natural soap shop.


----------



## strayfox gear (Mar 21, 2017)

Elfsnack..Do not sit on these if ya gottem.

Gold pheno

Green pheno

Special table in South America


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 21, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Auction central I see ya playa


----------



## maxamus1 (Mar 21, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Has anyone here grown or smoked Bodhi's Chocolate Trip F2's? I search every now and then for a grow report but never can find one...



Good smoke long lasting mostly heady no couchLock more energetic. Mine smelled like a fruity skunk though.


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 21, 2017)

Pretty impressed so far w this Barefoot Dr. Got 8 females from the pack. Most ive ever gotten from a bodhi pack.

Week 4, smells like bubblegum/cotton candy. Friggin delicious! 

Ill try n get some pics up soon.


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 22, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> How would u rate the green lotus?


Well these were clones of the mom and gave them more love this time around with less in my tent. Cloned well too. Done DWC .New 1000 w bulb this time with way larger buds. For not topping it, the yield was very large for the size. Very impressed there! PH did not fluctuate much at all. Very easy growing. Probably one of the most simple plants I have grown. Trimming was simple w/ small amount of short stem leaves. Growth size was small to med, and you could easily stuff 4 plants in a 4x4 tent. No scrogging needed. Color will turn purpleish at end. From flip was 9 weeks. The smell so far is like slightly fruity tart green apples. As far as taste I cant tell as I have a drug test in 30 days so it will be locked up in my C-Vault till then.


----------



## MojoRizing (Mar 22, 2017)

Does anyone know if the ssh in pinball wizard is the Mr Nice cut or Oldsog cut?


----------



## feva (Mar 22, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Good smoke long lasting mostly heady no couchLock more energetic. Mine smelled like a fruity skunk though.


i just cut some down last week had five females 4 different phenos . still in dry cure stage but i did sample a couple nugs today. I agree with maxamus heady energetic and all mine are on the sweet smelling side. they seemed to change smells abit during flower. at the time of cut one smelled of lite strawberry or watermelon another is grapey 2 that smell like apples& fruits fermenting. and one that smells like dirty mop bucket lol light lemon cleaner odor with a funk. now as they dry and cure still seem to smell about the same just a bit harder to tell the exact fruit notes. oh yeah and one goes purple here a couple picks. i fd up and broke the purple one early. im surprised my splint worked it was bad lol.


----------



## feva (Mar 22, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Has anyone here grown or smoked Bodhi's Chocolate Trip F2's? I search every now and then for a grow report but never can find one...


above was for u also dont know how to multi qoute lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 22, 2017)

All you Bodhi aficianado's....does anyone know where I could possibly get some of his NL5 that he released some time ago? I'd possibly give my left nut to get even half a pack


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 22, 2017)

feva said:


> i just cut some down last week had five females 4 different phenos . still in dry cure stage but i did sample a couple nugs today. I agree with maxamus heady energetic and all mine are on the sweet smelling side. they seemed to change smells abit during flower. at the time of cut one smelled of lite strawberry or watermelon another is grapey 2 that smell like apples& fruits fermenting. and one that smells like dirty mop bucket lol light lemon cleaner odor with a funk. now as they dry and cure still seem to smell about the same just a bit harder to tell the exact fruit notes. oh yeah and one goes purple here a couple picks. i fd up and broke the purple one early. im surprised my splint worked it was bad lol.View attachment 3911210 View attachment 3911211 View attachment 3911212 View attachment 3911213


That first pic looks like its flpping ya off !!

What smell is from the purple one ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 22, 2017)

Some recent veg shots. Last ones til some flowers/sex show

Appalachian Super Skunk (MSSxAppy) 
5/5 germ, sowed in soil 1-21-17


So ya can get an idea of how well they're branching

Wolf Pack 2/3 directly in soil on 1-29-17




Blood Orange x Genius Thai - Germed in soil on 1-29-17
#1


#2


Tightly stacking up the branches


group shot- MSSxAppy back left - 2 Wolfpack back center and right - 2 Blood Orange front


And half a bloom room stuffed with Bodhi


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 22, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> All you Bodhi aficianado's....does anyone know where I could possibly get some of his NL5 that he released some time ago? I'd possibly give my left nut to get even half a pack


I don't have the #5 but I have half a pk of the ttNLxAppy if your interested in those. Though, I believe he used TTs #6 in this cross. Maybe someone could confirm?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 22, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Some recent veg shots. Last ones til some flowers/sex show
> 
> Appalachian Super Skunk (MSSxAppy)
> 5/5 germ, sowed in soil 1-21-17
> ...


Some beautiful plants in there mate, top stuff!! 



Tangerine_ said:


> I don't have the #5 but I have half a pk of the ttNLxAppy if your interested in those. Though, I believe he used TTs #6 in this cross. Maybe someone could confirm?


Thanks anyway man but I'm after his #5 as it is apparently back stock of the British Columbia Seed Co's original. I wanted to get some to bx another one of BCSC's strain with it


----------



## Craigson (Mar 22, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> All you Bodhi aficianado's....does anyone know where I could possibly get some of his NL5 that he released some time ago? I'd possibly give my left nut to get even half a pack


mjseeds.ca shows stock.
Ive never ordered from them though and just found em now so Id research them first.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 22, 2017)

Craigson said:


> mjseeds.ca shows stock.
> Ive never ordered from them though and just found em now so Id research them first.


Thanks mate, I had seen them there but also wasn't sure how reputable they were. I'll report back if I get some intel!!


----------



## hayrolld (Mar 22, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks anyway man but I'm after his #5 as it is apparently back stock of the British Columbia Seed Co's original. I wanted to get some to bx another one of BCSC's strain with it


Mo - you should look for Triad. It is NL5 X NL2/NL5. It is a really nice resurrection of old school lights genetics.


----------



## toddwalker33 (Mar 22, 2017)

hayrolld said:


> Mo - you should look for Triad. It is NL5 X NL2/NL5. It is a really nice resurrection of old school lights genetics.


Can't seem to find any Triad and have been looking for them too. I saw someone over on grasscity made f2's but would love to get my hands on those seeds as well just cant seem to source them


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 22, 2017)

I have a pack of triad I'll probably never pop...


----------



## feva (Mar 22, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> That first pic looks like its flpping ya off !!
> 
> What smell is from the purple one ?


that one has the fermenting apple smell fruity funk


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 22, 2017)

hayrolld said:


> Mo - you should look for Triad. It is NL5 X NL2/NL5. It is a really nice resurrection of old school lights genetics.


Oooh sounds tasty @hayrolld where would I find said cultivar??


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I have a pack of triad I'll probably never pop...


I'll flick you a pm Bob


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 23, 2017)

Caliyo

Note this run things are getting really dialed in and lush green undersides throughout the whole grow. (I have this and more on IG) ..Lightgreen2k


----------



## hayrolld (Mar 23, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oooh sounds tasty @hayrolld where would I find said cultivar??


 I was hoping someone would be able to offer you f2s, but thankfully Bob is a nice guy! It is one of the mothers I lost when I moved, I am sure you will find something nice in that pack of you are a NL fan.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 23, 2017)

hayrolld said:


> I was hoping someone would be able to offer you f2s, but thankfully Bob is a nice guy! It is one of the mothers I lost when I moved, I am sure you will find something nice in that pack of you are a NL fan.


I've been looked after very well by a good man on here (and IG) so all is good. Going to hook up with Bob to though as that triad sounds wicked


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 23, 2017)

feva said:


> that one has the fermenting apple smell fruity funk


Thank you.


----------



## MojoRizing (Mar 23, 2017)

feva said:


> i just cut some down last week had five females 4 different phenos . still in dry cure stage but i did sample a couple nugs today. I agree with maxamus heady energetic and all mine are on the sweet smelling side. they seemed to change smells abit during flower. at the time of cut one smelled of lite strawberry or watermelon another is grapey 2 that smell like apples& fruits fermenting. and one that smells like dirty mop bucket lol light lemon cleaner odor with a funk. now as they dry and cure still seem to smell about the same just a bit harder to tell the exact fruit notes. oh yeah and one goes purple here a couple picks. i fd up and broke the purple one early. im surprised my splint worked it was bad lol.View attachment 3911210 View attachment 3911211 View attachment 3911212 View attachment 3911213


Beautiful plants my friend happy smoking! How long did those veg?


----------



## torontoke (Mar 23, 2017)

Atf X ssdd
Day 25 
Relatively no stretch from flip.
Golf ball sized nugs everywhere.


----------



## feva (Mar 24, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Beautiful plants my friend happy smoking! How long did those veg?


Thanks my man I believe 8 weeks i took clones of all they are right at 3 weeks flower. im going to pollinate one each of the two i showed pics of.


----------



## feva (Mar 24, 2017)

strange brews last night 7 weeks


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 24, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Atf X ssdd
> Day 25
> Relatively no stretch from flip.
> Golf ball sized nugs everywhere.
> View attachment 3912054


thank you for showing examples & running this cross. so many good strains to run, so little time... 

stem rub smells?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 24, 2017)

I had 2 spots open in my bloom room and threw the 2 biggest MSSxAppy in there for sexing. (based on structure they're prob. male but we'll see)

I've been *really* lucky with the 2 Blood Orange x Genius Thai. They're roughly 8wks old from seed and have both shown sex while in veg.
 

*
I got 2 girls!!*


----------



## elkamino (Mar 24, 2017)

Sunshine Daydream... great ski weed!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 24, 2017)

Fantastic view!!


----------



## Chef420 (Mar 24, 2017)

feva said:


> strange brews last night 7 weeks View attachment 3912354 View attachment 3912355


I'm interested in this one. I flowered out two different phenos and I'm curious about your experience.


----------



## torontoke (Mar 24, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> thank you for showing examples & running this cross. so many good strains to run, so little time...
> 
> stem rub smells?


My pleasure sir
I was excited to run them. Just bummed I didn't get more females out of the pack.
It's still early only day 26 since flip
 
It has a strong chemmy funk with a hint of citrus. The smell reminds me of those cheap incense sticks that smell nothing like they are supposed to.
I'm sure it will change. I'll throw up another pic right before c day


----------



## hillbill (Mar 24, 2017)

Thunder Wookie ready very soon very loud and evil. Compact plant with very tight buds covered with gooey trichs. This looks intense at 56 days. Hatched 4 with one girl, two boys and a 50/50 herm. But this plant looks very good.

Gonna plant some of my Bodhi seeds after harvest but not sure just what yet. Really liked Space Monkey and I have some Fuzz that are unopened. Any experience with The Fuzz(chem91JBxAppalacia?


----------



## feva (Mar 24, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> I'm interested in this one. I flowered out two different phenos and I'm curious about your experience.


well so far its been smooth sailing. one has a strong lemon citrus smell and the other is kinda similar less lemon with a pinesol finish. here is pics today with no hps how long did yours take to flower? also how was your exp. with her?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2017)

Oaxacan Zipolite Lifeguard smells like sugar cookies in cure, both plants, like cookies in a real bakery. Vapes hotter than most by maybe 25*f and close to combustion temps and smokes smooth. Reminds me of weed from 1970 or so from Chapala, Mexico.

I do not ind it speedy or zippy except you get a lot of ideas and are able to act on them. A bit on the rushy side though. Can get gazy and dreamy but not couch inducing at all. No anxiety here. It is a full bleed Sativa at 85-95 days


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 25, 2017)

littlegiant said:


> Well these were clones of the mom and gave them more love this time around with less in my tent. Cloned well too. Done DWC .New 1000 w bulb this time with way larger buds. For not topping it, the yield was very large for the size. Very impressed there! PH did not fluctuate much at all. Very easy growing. Probably one of the most simple plants I have grown. Trimming was simple w/ small amount of short stem leaves. Growth size was small to med, and you could easily stuff 4 plants in a 4x4 tent. No scrogging needed. Color will turn purpleish at end. From flip was 9 weeks. The smell so far is like slightly fruity tart green apples. As far as taste I cant tell as I have a drug test in 30 days so it will be locked up in my C-Vault till then.


Sounds like the gc i know! Awesome report bro, thx for the info.... i may have to pop mine sooner than planned.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 25, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Oaxacan Zipolite Lifeguard smells like sugar cookies in cure, both plants, like cookies in a real bakery. Vapes hotter than most by maybe 25*f and close to combustion temps and smokes smooth. Reminds me of weed from 1970 or so from Chapala, Mexico.
> 
> I do not ind it speedy or zippy except you get a lot of ideas and are able to act on them. A bit on the rushy side though. Can get gazy and dreamy but not couch inducing at all. No anxiety here. It is a full bleed Sativa at 85-95 days


so i should take a good space cake clone that i have & place her next a sturdy oaxacan male that hopefully has the sugar cookie terps yours possessed...?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 25, 2017)

Anybody else noticed the mark up in prices for attitude seeds ?

Edit : I was on Canadian currency my bad


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 25, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Anybody else noticed the mark up in prices for attitude seeds ?
> 
> Bodhi packs are 116$ now, I bought mine on there for 80$


I bet you that has to do with all the re-shipments they have to do, because of customs snatching them up! Should not have spoken unless I checked first! Packs are $87.33 not $116. Where did you get that info?


----------



## Worcester (Mar 25, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Anybody else noticed the mark up in prices for attitude seeds ?
> 
> Bodhi packs are 116$ now, I bought mine on there for 80$


As much as I like Attitude,G.L.G. for the win...


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2017)

GLG is best on price and freebie selection and James Bean Company takes credit cards. Used both for Bodhi and recommend both.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 25, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Anybody else noticed the mark up in prices for attitude seeds ?
> 
> Bodhi packs are 116$ now, I bought mine on there for 80$





littlegiant said:


> I bet you that has to do with all the re-shipments they have to do, because of customs snatching them up! Should not have spoken unless I checked first! Packs are $87.33 not $116. Where did you get that info?



I just realized I was on Canadian currency


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 25, 2017)

Speaking of GLG they have a few nice auctions going on at the moment with some Bodhi gear as well as some others. All "proseeds"  going to a great cause as always.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 25, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Speaking of GLG they have a few nice auctions going on at the moment with some Bodhi gear as well as some others. All "proseeds"  going to a great cause as always.


saw that sour butter x 88g13hp, & placed a bid to help zoot...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 25, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> saw that sour butter x 88g13hp, & placed a bid to help zoot...


I put in a few bids in on Zoots auctions also. Hope all works out well for him.


On a side note, just popped the briefcase getting ready to wet these baby's soon.


----------



## maxamus1 (Mar 25, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> How would you rate the potency 1-10? Did you pop a full pack? The description I read made this sound like it was as close to tripping as it gets from weed lol.


Potency 8, no I popped 3 got one girl n one dude and the 3 died do to me being dumb. My girl gets some visuals but not strong I get like Cristal clear vision, can't keep a constant thought, Mind just kinda travels all over the place. Lil body effects but the high kinda creeps and last awhile. I will definitely run it again.


----------



## Chef420 (Mar 25, 2017)

feva said:


> well so far its been smooth sailing. one has a strong lemon citrus smell and the other is kinda similar less lemon with a pinesol finish. here is pics today with no hps how long did yours take to flower? also how was your exp. with her?View attachment 3912726 View attachment 3912727


I took them to 11 weeks. One turned out nice. That's the real lemon lime one. The other started ok, then completely larfed out and when I chopped full of seeds. I never saw anything. I popped 2 seeds and got 2 females(?) but I'll try them again. Ph issues may have caused a problem.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 25, 2017)

Anyone know anything about the sour butter used in the sour butter x 88g13hp ?


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 25, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone know anything about the sour butter used in the sour butter x 88g13hp ?


Sour butter is a pheno of ssdd.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 25, 2017)

Went to work last Saturday thinking I was gonna make some extra seed cash. Ended up with a new family member given to me bye a client. He destroys plants!! But ! , leaves my ganja alone. Perfect fit 

Welcome aboard this ride Ian! I'm sure he's gonna be a photogenic strain size measurement tool

 


Sorry way the fuck off topic. 
Goji and Love T's are looking bueno at day 27. Hope I can find the pheno's I lost in the move.


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 25, 2017)

Question for my outdoor doots.... whens the latest one can put plants out in spring for flower? Roughly san diego latitude id say? 

........ trying to squeeze in a quick gang bang w my ssdd male and a few of my keeper mamas as well as observation and pollen collection on 3 tiger milk males and a (ssdd×wookie15) male.


----------



## northcoastweednerd (Mar 25, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Question for my outdoor doots.... whens the latest one can put plants out in spring for flower? Roughly san diego latitude id say?
> 
> ........ trying to squeeze in a quick gang bang w my ssdd male and a few of my keeper mamas as well as observation and pollen collection on 3 tiger milk males and a (ssdd×wookie15) male.


if you have them on 18/6 they should go into flower but you may need to light dep the last month or so...


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Sour butter is a pheno of ssdd.


oh man... so the diversity of ssdd crossed with power of a hashplant daddy? oh man, thank you bodhi...


----------



## Nu-Be (Mar 26, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Question for my outdoor doots.... whens the latest one can put plants out in spring for flower? Roughly san diego latitude id say?
> 
> ........ trying to squeeze in a quick gang bang w my ssdd male and a few of my keeper mamas as well as observation and pollen collection on 3 tiger milk males and a (ssdd×wookie15) male.


@apbx720 This week would be the last you could set them out. Today would be best. They stop flowering around 14hrs of daylight, which would give you about 9-10 weeks from now. 

Daylight calculator:

http://jan.moesen.nu/daylight-calculator/

Here's the bubba katsu x wookie testers @ the start of week 6, finishing quick:


----------



## MoonTang420 (Mar 26, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> @apbx720 This week would be the last you could set them out. Today would be best. They stop flowering around 14hrs of daylight, which would give you about 9-10 weeks from now.
> 
> Daylight calculator:
> 
> ...


What do you use for a camera @Nu-Be those pics are beautiful.


----------



## pookie123 (Mar 26, 2017)

Sativasfied said:


> Let's see some collection journals from other pollen slinger/chuckers. Maybe Swerve, OGR, Ken, Delta9, Sonic, TGA, Monk, Karma E$sko, GGG, DNA, Dinafem, DJ Short, Frost Bros, G13, RP, Mosca, Mandala, Sagamartha, Soma, Buddah, Barney and others will show us some of their trips?
> 
> Bodhi
> 
> ...


Good Lord I wish I could get my hands on some seeds from that seed bank list!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 26, 2017)

Another SSDD. (hope y'all aren't tired of seeing pics of this strain yet) Oh and fibers everywhere. I must've brushed up against this a dozen times trying to take the pics. Sticky stuff 

 
_
 Chopping it down in the morning with a few others.
I have some Top Dawgs Guava D just breaking ground. I wish I had Bodhi Starflight Guava to run beside it. Top Dawg hasn't impressed me nearly as much as Bodhi. I'm sure others would disagree but I just haven't had much luck with JJs strains.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 26, 2017)

call me a hippy if you'd like, but its something spiritual when growing bodhi. yes, i've grown other breeders, yes i spent some years as a hoosier down the street from deer creek... but the synergy felt between me & these strains is more than nutes & leaves...


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 26, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> call me a hippy if you'd like, but its something spiritual when growing bodhi. yes, i've grown other breeders, yes i spent some years as a hoosier down the street from deer creek... but the synergy felt between me & these strains is more than nutes & leaves...


I understand completely......


----------



## budLIFE60 (Mar 26, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Another SSDD. (hope y'all aren't tired of seeing pics of this strain yet) Oh and fibers everywhere. I must've brushed up against this a dozen times trying to take the pics. Sticky stuff
> 
> View attachment 3913691
> _
> ...


Beautiful work! I love sunshine daydream what's the smell on that one?


----------



## budLIFE60 (Mar 26, 2017)

Trying to decide on some new bodhi seeds hoping for some input here. I've got goji og locked down for sure but am trying to decide between
Space monkey
Mothers milk
Or Mountain temple 
Am only buying 2 packs. Just lookin for all around best high and smell/ taste thanks


----------



## MoonTang420 (Mar 26, 2017)

budLIFE60 said:


> Trying to decide on some new bodhi seeds hoping for some input here. I've got goji og locked down for sure but am trying to decide between
> Space monkey
> Mothers milk
> Or Mountain temple
> Am only buying 2 packs. Just lookin for all around best high and smell/ taste thanks


Space monkey looks very nice if I had to choose between those strains but I can say Everything I've done bodhi I'm never let down


----------



## MoonTang420 (Mar 26, 2017)

budLIFE60 said:


> Trying to decide on some new bodhi seeds hoping for some input here. I've got goji og locked down for sure but am trying to decide between
> Space monkey
> Mothers milk
> Or Mountain temple
> Am only buying 2 packs. Just lookin for all around best high and smell/ taste thanks


This is moontang im about to flip


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 26, 2017)

budLIFE60 said:


> Trying to decide on some new bodhi seeds hoping for some input here. I've got goji og locked down for sure but am trying to decide between
> Space monkey
> Mothers milk
> Or Mountain temple
> Am only buying 2 packs. Just lookin for all around best high and smell/ taste thanks


You gotta pick two and the freebies. Makes it three times harder


----------



## hillbill (Mar 26, 2017)

Something Bodhi hits the towel tomorrow. Decision will be impulse driven of course. Thunder Wookie may be chopped and 1 ASS(Appalachian Super Skunk) two weeks in just making buds.

Thunder Wookie still smells like cow shit. Some fueliness that burns the nose. Maybe that astringent value from Skunk the animal or pig shit. Having said that I just want to smell it again and again.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 26, 2017)

budLIFE60 said:


> Trying to decide on some new bodhi seeds hoping for some input here. I've got goji og locked down for sure but am trying to decide between
> Space monkey
> Mothers milk
> Or Mountain temple
> Am only buying 2 packs. Just lookin for all around best high and smell/ taste thanks


I'm partial to mt


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2017)

What kind of flavors you cats getting off your gojis? Right now all I'm getting is a slight lemony citrus smell when I rub one and the others don't have much scent so far.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 26, 2017)

budLIFE60 said:


> Beautiful work! I love sunshine daydream what's the smell on that one?


TY! I've been trying my best to get this new batch of soil dialed in. Most of my plants look hungry as hell at chop. This cut smells like berries with touch of butter but it seems to cure down to a powdered nesquik strawberry milk smell. Its one of my favorites to smoke out of Raw cones. I have another SSDD that leans to a buttery dankness. Its a bit stronger in the pain relief debt but I doubt its "the" butter cut because I can still smell berries a bit. Both are great.



luv2grow said:


> You gotta pick two and the freebies. Makes it three times harder


Then you try to pick the freebies but cant decide between 2 so you back and try pick 2 more Bodhi, yet you struggle again and end up wanting 3. Combined your original picks and now you're up to five but need one more to get yet another freebie. Finally, you throw your arms up - come to RIU to inquire about the strains and before you know it you've added yet another one. A grower could go bankrupt hangin in this thread. 


hillbill said:


> Something Bodhi hits the towel tomorrow. Decision will be impulse driven of course. Thunder Wookie may be chopped and 1 ASS(Appalachian Super Skunk) two weeks in just making buds.
> 
> Thunder Wookie still smells like cow shit. Some fueliness that burns the nose. Maybe that astringent value from Skunk the animal or pig shit. Having said that I just want to smell it again and again.


I've been eyeing TW and my Appalachian Super Skunks are pungent! I just finished shutting down my grow and I put all my Appy SS in there this morning. I brushed up against a few and just lightly disturbed them. It smelled like a mix of skunk piss and body odor. Phewww. I dont know if its the organic soil or what but I may have to consider some serious odor control with these.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 26, 2017)

One negative on TW is I germed 4 and had 1 girl and 2 boys and a full bleed hermie. I did Space Monkey a while back and loved it. Very loud Monkey!


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 27, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> What do you use for a camera @Nu-Be those pics are beautiful.


I totally agree! Cant seem to get good pics of my nugget's.


----------



## Nu-Be (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks @MoonTang420 @littlegiant  Very nice of you to say. I use my phone's camera - it's an LG G3, few years old now.

Much like pheno hunting, I take a few photos and pick the keepers. Sometimes they're a little overexposed, like this one, but still look OK.



I don't apply any filters, method 7 or other lenses, post-processing, or color correction. You see what the phone camera sees - I only resize or crop.

There are two tips that help the new plant photographer:

1. Get your subject in focus - this might require cleaning the lens before shooting. Focus is what makes your photos and videos POP - who likes to watch 5 minutes of video where the operator struggles to get focus and you never see the money shots in their full glory? Same thing goes for pictures.

If your camera can't focus close up, pull back away from the subject until it comes into focus. Phones are fairly easy, because the software is so quick to adjust when you tap a new part of the screen to focus on. Make sure to turn off your fans so the plants aren't moving around a bunch, too.



2. Frame your subject in an unique way. Use the rule of thirds: If you divide the picture into thirds from top to bottom, and side to side, try to fit interesting things in the corners or the outside thirds. Don't always put everything right down the middle - this encourages your audience to look around the picture and notice more nuances. Sometimes this is good, sometimes bad - you'll know when you have a quality photo. 



Lastly, filesize. Smaller filesize pics don't lose much detail, but are much faster to load. I use a drag and drop program called PhotoResize that I've attached. Extract it from the zip file, rename the numerical portion of the file name to match the width you want your pics to be (1920 is approximately 1080p size, so that's a good one for most things - 1600 is also good). In a folder, drag your full size pics onto this EXE, and it will resize them in a DOS window (copying the resized pics with the suffix "-1920" into the same folder), AND it removes all metadata tags.

Hope that helps someone. Enjoy!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 27, 2017)

Those pics do look fantastic! I would never have guessed those were done with a phone. 

I've been struggling with the macro settings on my camera. I'm thinking about ordering a new Nikon that has some decent macro lenses. I love love love looking at trichome close ups. Doobey Duck does some amazing work with macro lenses. I have an enlarged pic of his Casey Jones work framed on the wall. Everyone comments on its beauty but few "know" what those beautiful pink/purple/blue little mushroom looking stalks are, lol.

That last info about file size is very helpful. Thank you for posting that.


----------



## MojoRizing (Mar 27, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Thanks @MoonTang420 @littlegiant  Very nice of you to say. I use my phone's camera - it's an LG G3, few years old now.
> 
> Much like pheno hunting, I take a few photos and pick the keepers. Sometimes they're a little overexposed, like this one, but still look OK.
> 
> ...


Shocked those came from a phone camera, kudos sir. Plus super quality advice in your post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Then you try to pick the freebies but cant decide between 2 so you back and try pick 2 more Bodhi, yet you struggle again and end up wanting 3. Combined your original picks and now you're up to five but need one more to get yet another freebie. Finally, you throw your arms up - come to RIU to inquire about the strains and before you know it you've added yet another one. A grower could go bankrupt hangin in this thread.


 this is the dilemma i consistently face, first world problems i suppose combined with greed & not missing out on exclusivity...


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 27, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I'm partial to mt


any specific reasons you care to mention?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 27, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> any specific reasons you care to mention?


Vigorous growth. Great sativa high. Very unique in my opinion. I prefer to take it 9-10 weeks but it's good for some at 8 wks. 

Great daytime smoke. If you've ever seen a good Kung fu movie, you might remember the scenes where they meditate and end up in an cloudy Astral realm. 

Makes me feel like that. Like I'm meditating in the fog on top of a mountain at sunrise. Smells wonderful. Tastes great. It's a regular in my garden which tends to be indica dominant. 

Popped a full pack 2 males / 10 females. My keeper of each is essentially the same pheno. The male bred wonderfully to my boysenberry hp. Running the pollen again this round to see what happens. 

Also, I liked it so much bought a second pack to save for future bxs. 

Back left corner. That's about 40" from soil. In a 30 gal SIP.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 27, 2017)

@Nu-Be Those testers look like keepers!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 27, 2017)

Finished bud drying MT

Took a min to find the pic


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 27, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Vigorous growth. Great sativa high. Very unique in my opinion. I prefer to take it 9-10 weeks but it's good for some at 8 wks.
> 
> Great daytime smoke. If you've ever seen a good Kung fu movie, you might remember the scenes where they meditate and end up in an cloudy Astral realm.
> 
> ...


ahh shit, looks like i'm ordering mountain temple; can never have enough, and i havent even begun to make f2's yet... is there a difference between hoarding & never being satiated?... maybe we all are grabbing as much as we can before big pharma steps in?...


----------



## torontoke (Mar 27, 2017)

Any of you guys ran tiger mountain or landos stash?
I haven't seen much info bout them in the last 500pages or so of this thread since I joined.
My veg tent is ridiculously all bodhi and it's going to be tough to decide what flowers next.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 27, 2017)

Try Breedbay and a search for strain.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 27, 2017)

I'd go with the tiger mountain. That tiger melon has always intrigued me.


----------



## torontoke (Mar 27, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I'd go with the tiger mountain. That tiger melon has always intrigued me.


I threw both In paper towel yesturday. Was curious bout the tiger melon myself.
The veg tent has more cowbell, elfinstone, dream beaver, space monkey, dank Sinatra, goji ds, and now tiger mountain and landos.
Now u see my dilemma 
First world problems


----------



## Worcester (Mar 27, 2017)

budLIFE60 said:


> Trying to decide on some new bodhi seeds hoping for some input here. I've got goji og locked down for sure but am trying to decide between
> Space monkey
> Mothers milk
> Or Mountain temple
> Am only buying 2 packs. Just lookin for all around best high and smell/ taste thanks


If you're gonna go 2packs Mr. Bodhi, go with G.L.G. Buy 2, get 1 free.. Space monkey..


----------



## j.t.1986 (Mar 27, 2017)

speaking of space monkey, just flipped mine today.. they are growing up fast...except for one, half the size of the rest.

getting very vigorous growth now, 4 weeks from seed, topped and trained..some fan leaves are as large or larger than my hand.. its starting to get crowded, need to see some private parts soon lol


----------



## hillbill (Mar 27, 2017)

Zipolite is in the vape, requireshigh vape temps. Would recommend this for outdoors in a southern location as stretch/size is a concern and long flower time. I have seen some with wider leaves and shorter structure. One of four hermied. 

May chop a Thunder Wookie at 59 days. Had to wait since we had a guest yesterday.

CHOPPED!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 27, 2017)

How


hillbill said:


> Zipolite is in the vape, requireshigh vape temps. Would recommend this for outdoors in a southern location as stretch/size is a concern and long flower time. I have seen some with wider leaves and shorter structure. One of four hermied.
> 
> May chop a Thunder Wookie at 59 days. Had to wait since we had a guest yesterday.
> 
> CHOPPED!


Hows the thunder wookie smell and density wise sounds like a very interesting cross


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 27, 2017)

budLIFE60 said:


> Trying to decide on some new bodhi seeds hoping for some input here. I've got goji og locked down for sure but am trying to decide between
> Space monkey
> Mothers milk
> Or Mountain temple
> Am only buying 2 packs. Just lookin for all around best high and smell/ taste thanks


I highly recommend the space monkey not the biggest yielder but more than makes up with strength smell and taste very unique hands down my favorite strain to date its what bought bodhi a permenant spot in my garden here lately I've went crazy buying his gear just recently received ssdd, space cake, and chem91jb x snowlotus. Then I ordered purple wookie, gogi og, and space nectar freebie. And another order on the way of Apollo 11, black triangle, and prayer tower indica. Yeah I gotta problem I'm addicted to Bodhi's seeds


----------



## Worcester (Mar 27, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I highly recommend the space monkey not the biggest yielder but more than makes up with strength smell and taste very unique hands down my favorite strain to date its what bought bodhi a permenant spot in my garden here lately I've went crazy buying his gear just recently received ssdd, space cake, and chem91jb x snowlotus. Then I ordered purple wookie, gogi og, and space nectar freebie. And another order on the way of Apollo 11, black triangle, and prayer tower indica. Yeah I gotta problem I'm addicted to Bodhi's seeds


You got plenty addicted company..


----------



## hillbill (Mar 27, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> How
> 
> Hows the thunder wookie smell and density wise sounds like a very interesting cross


See post #30652 very dense and compact average size.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 27, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> call me a hippy if you'd like, but its something spiritual when growing bodhi. yes, i've grown other breeders, yes i spent some years as a hoosier down the street from deer creek... but the synergy felt between me & these strains is more than nutes & leaves...


Hoosier? deer creek? Must be from my neck of the woods... Cheers buddy.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 27, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Hoosier? deer creek? Must be from my neck of the woods... Cheers buddy.


when my mother left the east for the midwest, it kinda threw me off when there was a cornfield across the street from her house... but i appreciate everything i learned while there...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 27, 2017)

Legends OG x Snow lotus


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 27, 2017)

Boysenberry hashplant x Mountain Temple (2phenos)


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 27, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Legends OG x Snow lotus
> 
> View attachment 3914552


Fuck man! i was stoked on the temple bud pic... now I can't wait for this run


----------



## budLIFE60 (Mar 27, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Finished bud drying MT
> 
> Took a min to find the picView attachment 3914162


Man that MT's lookin great! Really got me leaning towards buying a pack. What kind of smells and taste you getting from her? 

"Like I'm meditating in the fog on top of a mountain at sunrise" that high sounds right up my alley!


----------



## budLIFE60 (Mar 27, 2017)

Worcester said:


> If you're gonna go 2packs Mr. Bodhi, go with G.L.G. Buy 2, get 1 free.. Space monkey..


Planned on going through glg. Got a nice pre 420 promo going on


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 27, 2017)

ogkb x snow lotus 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 28, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> when my mother left the east for the midwest, it kinda threw me off when there was a cornfield across the street from her house... but i appreciate everything i learned while there...


Cool man, I'm a Hoosier born and raised, lived there 25+ years.. now live in Florida.. very familiar with " deer creek" small world..


----------



## northcoastweednerd (Mar 28, 2017)

both of my tk x dragonsblood f2's are doing good. the little one survived, also i have 2 gage green ( sour haze x paki chitral kush ) males that seem to be autoflowering im on 18/6 and my clones are unresponsive to whatevers triggering my males, im thinking light leaks perhaps... ( any suggestions appreciated) cant wait to see if any of the dragons blood crosses are bleeders, i stillgot ten in my fridge and hope to pollen toss an f2 or hybrid with the blood and the gage males 
d


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 28, 2017)

Slipped up and bought sum more seeds again today I'm excited and depressed at the same time didn't need to spend any more money but I've been on an og hunt for a while now and between my two purchases I think I might finally have a quality og in my future


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 28, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Slipped up and bought sum more seeds again today I'm excited and depressed at the same time didn't need to spend any more money but I've been on an og hunt for a while now and between my two purchases I think I might finally have a quality og in my future


Slipped up..lol


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 28, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Another SSDD. (hope y'all aren't tired of seeing pics of this strain yet) Oh and fibers everywhere. I must've brushed up against this a dozen times trying to take the pics. Sticky stuff
> 
> View attachment 3913691
> _
> ...


Never tired of ssdd. My all time favorite strain to date. Such solid lineage. So many kickass phenos. Solid foundation for breeding projects. Fuckin love this cross!


Nu-Be said:


> @apbx720 This week would be the last you could set them out. Today would be best. They stop flowering around 14hrs of daylight, which would give you about 9-10 weeks from now.
> 
> Daylight calculator:
> 
> ...


Right on nube. I just put out my males a couple days ago for the annual pollen collection. Wanted to get em out a couple weeks ago but its been ungodly hot (95°F).

This time i put a few of my keeper females out next to the ssdd male. Females- Ssdd, dream beaver, ssdd×w15, mothers milk. Hopefully they can get seeded before it gets too hot. That would be a bonus, pollen collection is the main goal. I think ill be able to get some. Fingers x'd, lol

Oh and i put a few new males out to test.... planning to f2 (ssdd×wookie15) as promised @JDGreen  and also gonna f2 an older bodhi cross... idk if u guys heard of it... lil cross called tigers milk. Ill be looking at 4 males and collecting pollen from the best one for f2. Only got 1 female so that makes p1 mother selection a lil easier for me lol

Heres a few shots of last years Arizona spring pollen production...

Ssdd


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2017)

all dragons blood HP have the blood trait

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 28, 2017)

Goji in the front, Love Tri in the back. Beyond similar. The goji rooted quicker, the LT got a 1/2 inch H boost early but the exact same node spacing to the thousandth per inch. Kinda Trippy
Don't mind my trial 2300k Led Toffer tent while I finish the rooms.


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 29, 2017)

My little appy super skunk mutant. Its like 2 leaves on one stem. It also caused the plant to "top" itself!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 29, 2017)

Love to have a skunk in my collection I bet the super skunk turns out beautiful but I promised myself no more for a while.....fingers crossed


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 29, 2017)

My Bodhi Update
Pura vida second run was a little better, They do not have much smell, But They made for some serious live resin crumble


I have the 3 phenos of chem 91 x snow lotus about 5 weeks into flower and they look great.
I have a couple space monkey and thunder wookie that are 2 weeks into flower.
the pura vida is perfect for extracts.


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 29, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Never tired of ssdd. My all time favorite strain to date. Such solid lineage. So many kickass phenos. Solid foundation for breeding projects. Fuckin love this cross!
> 
> Right on nube. I just put out my males a couple days ago for the annual pollen collection. Wanted to get em out a couple weeks ago but its been ungodly hot (95°F).
> 
> ...


Dam! Even the male's are frosty!! Nice..


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 29, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> My Bodhi Update
> Pura vida second run was a little better, They do not have much smell, But They made for some serious live resin crumble
> View attachment 3915472
> 
> ...


Pics of chem 91 x Snow Lotus ? I got 2 bout a week old..


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 29, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Pics of chem 91 x Snow Lotus ? I got 2 bout a week old..


I have some pics, but i also have a really OLD phone,lol It doesn't take the best pics. especially under the lights. I'll see what I can do for a good shot.

Here, you can see how crappy my camera is


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 29, 2017)

Does anyone have any finished pics of the Blood Orange x Genius Thai? Also curious about the stretch and approx. flowering timeline.

I'm up-potting the 2 females I have today into 5g pots and I'd like to set them in the bloom room as soon as they fill out their new space a bit. 

Oh and of the 5 Appy Super Skunks...so far 2 females, 1 male, and 2 have yet to show. Lots of vigor with this and the Blood Orange. 

The two Wolfpack have yet to show sex but based on growth characteristics I'm almost positive I've got a male and female. 

Nick...what kind of smell are you getting off the Pure Vida?0


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 29, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Does anyone have any finished pics of the Blood Orange x Genius Thai? Also curious about the stretch and approx. flowering timeline.
> 
> I'm up-potting the 2 females I have today into 5g pots and I'd like to set them in the bloom room as soon as they fill out their new space a bit.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see how those super skunks turn out bet they're gonna be fire I'd like to have a gud ole fashion skunk that has that smell u get when ur driving down the road and smell that fresh road kill scent. So how's urs smelling so far


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 29, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Can't wait to see how those super skunks turn out bet they're gonna be fire I'd like to have a gud ole fashion skunk that has that smell u get when ur driving down the road and smell that fresh road kill scent. So how's urs smelling so far


When I put them in the bloom room they got jostled a bit and they gave off a skunky body odor smell. That's what I'm hoping for...no sweetness...just skunky dankness. I actually just finished ordering new filters for this very reason.

I think I've read the RKU is one of the best but I haven't grown or tried that one. Might be really hard to find too bc I don't think I've seen it listed any where in a while.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 29, 2017)

4/4 with the Fuzz in towel Monday night and in the dirt Wednesday morning. Have my one female ASS AT 3 weeks and setting buds, not very big and tending to be lime colored. Many but small leaves.

Thunder Wookie is drying and losing it's shit smell and is more fuel-skunk,


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 29, 2017)

Is the purple unicorn similar to the road kill unicorn


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Mar 29, 2017)

Finally making the switch after seeing all the lovely pictures of organic buds on here, ordered amendments from build a soil, picked up a yard of high quality compost from a local distributor, got 3 yards of soil mixed up.Also working on giving them a little microbial jump start.planning to use this outdoors this summer, gonna be popping a full pack of the fuzz and at least two more full packs of bodhi, they will be in 20 gallon pots, some will be outdoor plants some will be in a light deprivation greenhouse, still got nearly a foot of snow in my part of the northeast so really itching to get outdoor going.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 29, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Finally making the switch after seeing all the lovely pictures of organic buds on here, ordered amendments from build a soil, picked up a yard of high quality compost from a local distributor, got 3 yards of soil mixed up.View attachment 3915581Also working on giving them a little microbial jump start.View attachment 3915582planning to use this outdoors this summer, gonna be popping a full pack of the fuzz and at least two more full packs of bodhi, they will be in 20 gallon pots, some will be outdoor plants some will be in a light deprivation greenhouse, still got nearly a foot of snow in my part of the northeast so really itching to get outdoor going.


Right on! You'll never look back. Its more work in the beginning, but so worth to have water only indoor grows. 
I'm in the Northeast too and I'm sick of the snow. I think we have more coming today or tomorrow. Our camp roads been a mess for months.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 29, 2017)

Guud l


Moderndayhippy said:


> Finally making the switch after seeing all the lovely pictures of organic buds on here, ordered amendments from build a soil, picked up a yard of high quality compost from a local distributor, got 3 yards of soil mixed up.View attachment 3915581Also working on giving them a little microbial jump start.View attachment 3915582planning to use this outdoors this summer, gonna be popping a full pack of the fuzz and at least two more full packs of bodhi, they will be in 20 gallon pots, some will be outdoor plants some will be in a light deprivation greenhouse, still got nearly a foot of snow in my part of the northeast so really itching to get outdoor going.


 gud luck on ur new endeavors hope it all works out great


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 29, 2017)

Turns out purple unicorn is chem d x blackberry widow and road kill unicorn is chem d x blackberry widow x afgooey x blockhead


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Mar 29, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Right on! You'll never look back. Its more work in the beginning, but so worth to have water only indoor grows.
> I'm in the Northeast too and I'm sick of the snow. I think we have more coming today or tomorrow. Our camp roads been a mess for months.


Yeah I heard we were supposed to get 3-5 here Saturday, really hoping it's just an April fools joke, so ready for spring.

Really looking forward to the water only runs indoor, not that I do much in the winter I'm a golf professional so have winters off but even just making sure you have the correct fertilizers around gets to be a pain eventually.


----------



## RootzGemini (Mar 29, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Does anyone have any finished pics of the Blood Orange x Genius Thai? Also curious about the stretch and approx. flowering timeline.
> 
> I'm up-potting the 2 females I have today into 5g pots and I'd like to set them in the bloom room as soon as they fill out their new space a bit.
> 
> ...


I sprouted two wolfpacks and they had a very strong skunky marijuana smell in veg. Too bad they were males.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 29, 2017)

Is there any difference in bx2 and the original version of a strain? Ive got buckeye purple bx2 and face off og bx2 and I'm wondering if there will be a big difference or just subtle variances or none at all


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 29, 2017)

How


Moderndayhippy said:


> Finally making the switch after seeing all the lovely pictures of organic buds on here, ordered amendments from build a soil, picked up a yard of high quality compost from a local distributor, got 3 yards of soil mixed up.View attachment 3915581Also working on giving them a little microbial jump start.View attachment 3915582planning to use this outdoors this summer, gonna be popping a full pack of the fuzz and at least two more full packs of bodhi, they will be in 20 gallon pots, some will be outdoor plants some will be in a light deprivation greenhouse, still got nearly a foot of snow in my part of the northeast so really itching to get outdoor going.


 might have to make the switch to soil to tired of always mixing nutes and its so hard to find promix only one store carries it and when there out I'm f%$ked is there any diffence in quality and flavor between soil and hydro


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Mar 29, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> How
> might have to make the switch to soil to tired of always mixing nutes and its so hard to find promix only one store carries it and when there out I'm f%$ked is there any diffence in quality and flavor between soil and hydro


This is what I'm following essentially https://buildasoil.com/pages/the-complete-system
Mix is one part peat moss one part compost one part aeration with a bunch of amendments added.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 29, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> How
> might have to make the switch to soil to tired of always mixing nutes and its so hard to find promix only one store carries it and when there out I'm f%$ked is there any diffence in quality and flavor between soil and hydro


Is there a difference between micky crack burger vs a prime burger off a grill ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 29, 2017)

Another year...another soil vs hydro symp o si .....  



Freedom farmer 420 said:


> is there any diffence in quality and flavor between soil and hydro


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 29, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Is there a difference between micky crack burger vs a prime burger off a grill ?


I'm not sure I've never had either one but they sound gud


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 29, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> This is what I'm following essentially https://buildasoil.com/pages/the-complete-system
> Mix is one part peat moss one part compost one part aeration with a bunch of amendments added.


Thanks for the great read very informative and interesting


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 29, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Another year...another soil vs hydro symp o si .....


You don't think there's a taste difference ?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 29, 2017)

This is SuperStardawg x Appalachia
[Not Superskunk.]
   

Quick edit I have one more seed that has cracked, so hope to have 3 up.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 29, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> This is SuperStardawg x Appalachia
> [Not Superskunk.]
> View attachment 3915954 View attachment 3915956 View attachment 3915957 View attachment 3915958


Did u make this cross if so what are the specifics


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 29, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Did u make this cross if so what are the specifics


No I did not make the cross. This is a cross that House of Funk made, They no longer exist, around 2010-2011 They got F1 pollen fr Bodhi to work on some crosses as they were close to him

You had to be around those days on forums,(various) to have access to these genetics.

I don't know anyone else to ever have these seeds.

This was cross in particular, was unreleased by them. There is a list of stuff they made below on the link.

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/house-of-funk-genetics/cat_51.html


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 29, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> No I did not make the cross. This is a cross that House of Funk made, They no longer exist, around 2010-2011 They got F1 pollen fr Bodhi to work on some crosses as they were close to him
> 
> You had to be around those days on forums,(various) to have access to these genetics
> 
> ...


Sweet score gud luck on those I've been lurking around these forums for a few years I've just recently started taking part in the conversations


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 29, 2017)

I ran chem glue way back when...later on I realized that my favorite from those beans was a snow lotus leaner...


----------



## RootzGemini (Mar 29, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> This is SuperStardawg x Appalachia
> [Not Superskunk.]
> View attachment 3915954 View attachment 3915956 View attachment 3915957 View attachment 3915958
> 
> Quick edit I have one more seed that has cracked, so hope to have 3 up.


Take care of those babies, some bodhi blessings right there


----------



## MojoRizing (Mar 29, 2017)

For those of you mixing up your own organic soil I am about to jump on the bandwagon as well. Quick question though, I am going to follow the coots mix recipe and was wondering when they say 1cf of CSPM do they mean compressed? I have found some OMRI listed CSPM at a local greenhouse in 1cf bales but they said it fluffs out to 3 something cf. So am I supposed to follow the recipe with compressed or fluffed out? If fluffed out whats the best way to measure 1cf. Thanks and sorry for a newb question.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 29, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> For those of you mixing up your own organic soil I am about to jump on the bandwagon as well. Quick question though, I am going to follow the coots mix recipe and was wondering when they say 1cf of CSPM do they mean compressed? I have found some OMRI listed CSPM at a local greenhouse in 1cf bales but they said it fluffs out to 3 something cf. So am I supposed to follow the recipe with compressed or fluffed out? If fluffed out whats the best way to measure 1cf. Thanks and sorry for a newb question.


Organic soil section would know best.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 30, 2017)

Orgi














Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 30, 2017)

Legends OG x Snow lotus

Flips tomorrow


----------



## MojoRizing (Mar 30, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Organic soil section would know best.


Easy there chief. I asked here since several folks mentioned mixing their own soils up in the last page so figured I would ask while the topic was still fresh.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> For those of you mixing up your own organic soil I am about to jump on the bandwagon as well. Quick question though, I am going to follow the coots mix recipe and was wondering when they say 1cf of CSPM do they mean compressed? I have found some OMRI listed CSPM at a local greenhouse in 1cf bales but they said it fluffs out to 3 something cf. So am I supposed to follow the recipe with compressed or fluffed out? If fluffed out whats the best way to measure 1cf. Thanks and sorry for a newb question.


Fluffy.....a 7gal fabric pot is around a cf..

So 1.5 pots will get u a cf


----------



## budLIFE60 (Mar 30, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> For those of you mixing up your own organic soil I am about to jump on the bandwagon as well. Quick question though, I am going to follow the coots mix recipe and was wondering when they say 1cf of CSPM do they mean compressed? I have found some OMRI listed CSPM at a local greenhouse in 1cf bales but they said it fluffs out to 3 something cf. So am I supposed to follow the recipe with compressed or fluffed out? If fluffed out whats the best way to measure 1cf. Thanks and sorry for a newb question.


I use coots mix as well and have always used the compressed cspm your speaking of. Once you open the bag its in and mix it up with everything it fluffs up real nice. Never had a problem with it. I think 7.5 gals is around 1cubic foot. I just triple the recipe and use the entire bag though. Usually end up with around 70 gallons of soil all said and done. Best of luck


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 30, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Easy there chief. I asked here since several folks mentioned mixing their own soils up in the last page so figured I would ask while the topic was still fresh.


Oh Im at ease and have been following. Organic section will still give you the best info..


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 30, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Orgi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy ! [ @Nu-Be ]


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 30, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Sexy ! [ @Nu-Be ]


Leaves and leaf structure definitely look like gogi won, but definitely ao kicked some strange into it. Really cool kushy plant. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 30, 2017)

here is a comment bodhi made on instagram recently...
 

one of the many reasons we all try to retain those special crosses...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 30, 2017)

Welp glad I grabbed a few while they were around


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 30, 2017)

RootzGemini said:


> I sprouted two wolfpacks and they had a very strong skunky marijuana smell in veg. Too bad they were males.


Checked my two this morning and I ended up with 2 males as well. I knew I should've thrown down more than two seeds.


Off topic a bit but those of you with older seeds...what are some of the most effective methods used to increase the germ ratio. I've scuffed, soaked, and paper toweled seeds in the past but these days most of what I grow is fresh and they go straight to soil. I have jug of Ful-Power and I'm sure I've read somewhere that it can be used a "soak" but cant recall the details. TIA


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 30, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 3916251


Cupboard facts: Goji jars nowhere close to gone.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 30, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Checked my two this morning and I ended up with 2 males as well. I knew I should've thrown down more that two seeds.
> 
> 
> Off topic a bit but those of you with older seeds...what are some of the most effective methods used to increase the germ ratio. I've scuffed, soaked, and paper toweled seeds in the past but these days most of what I grow is fresh and they go straight to soil. I have jug of Ful-Power and I'm sure I've read somewhere that it can be used a "soak" but cant recall the details. TIA


How old are the seeds, upto ten years if they were stored in a cool place like a fridge, just put them in water and they should pop. Again this has to with good seed stock to start off with intitially.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 30, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Checked my two this morning and I ended up with 2 males as well. I knew I should've thrown down more that two seeds.
> 
> 
> Off topic a bit but those of you with older seeds...what are some of the most effective methods used to increase the germ ratio. I've scuffed, soaked, and paper toweled seeds in the past but these days most of what I grow is fresh and they go straight to soil. I have jug of Ful-Power and I'm sure I've read somewhere that it can be used a "soak" but cant recall the details. TIA


Soakem in lightly carbonated water or in a mixture of one tsp of fulvic acid diluted in a litre of water


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 30, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How old are the seeds, upto ten years if they were stored in a cool place like a fridge, just put them in water and they should pop. Again this has to with good seed stock to start off with intitially.


Some are Big Sur Holy Xs that have always been stored in the fridge, but I have some other that are 10+. I seemed to always have a reason for not germinating them like, room not dialed in, moving soon, another room to dial in, no time and so on. Many just kept getting pushed to the back of the line so to speak while I wait for the "perfect" environment. It isn't just gardening I do this with...its can be anything. Funny, bc I don't remember ever being this apprehensive or OCDish in my younger days. I mean, the risk is there with fresh seeds too. 
I dunno, I'm just rambling and thinking out loud while I rip through this dry sift of Goji. 

And to stay on topic, I just pulled the last 4 Goji from my garden. I like it (its kinda fruity) but wont run the other pack for awhile. I'm on the hunt for another coffee/bubba leaner in other strains.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 30, 2017)

Anybody have experience with the Apollo 11


----------



## twistedinfinity (Mar 30, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Anybody have experience with the Apollo 11


I have run and am on my 2nd run of Bodhi Apollo 11 F4 Open Pollination.

Quick, pineapple cheesy fruit mostly, good yields on most with dense nice nugs.

Great up daytime smoke so far with no paranoia. I like it a lot but don't know if I have room to keep it around at the moment or not. I did make F5 of it and crossed it to a few other females from Bodhi as well to keep it going!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 30, 2017)

Swee


twistedinfinity said:


> I have run and am on my 2nd run of Bodhi Apollo 11 F4 Open Pollination.
> 
> Quick, pineapple cheesy fruit mostly, good yields on most with dense nice nugs.
> 
> Great up daytime smoke so far with no paranoia. I like it a lot but don't know if I have room to keep it around at the moment or not. I did make F5 of it and crossed it to a few other females from Bodhi as well to keep it going!


Sweet thnx for the reply. I picked sum up during their limited release ain't got room for them but I grabbed before they went back out of stock. Can always pop them later also picked up the black triangle.


----------



## thezephyr (Mar 30, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> For those of you mixing up your own organic soil I am about to jump on the bandwagon as well. Quick question though, I am going to follow the coots mix recipe and was wondering when they say 1cf of CSPM do they mean compressed? I have found some OMRI listed CSPM at a local greenhouse in 1cf bales but they said it fluffs out to 3 something cf. So am I supposed to follow the recipe with compressed or fluffed out? If fluffed out whats the best way to measure 1cf. Thanks and sorry for a newb question.


The ratios in that recipe refer to hydrated peat. I've seen great results with that mix. I've also noticed that some people who follow this recipe rigidly end up with actively composting soil if they use a very strong compost. just remember that the peat will break down over time. so if you have a hot compost blend you might want to make sure your mix isn't too heavy on organic components that will continue to break down over time.

personally, I like to use whatever organic resources are available cheaply and/or locally. I'd recommend any tweaks to the recipe that allow you to take maximum advantage of your local growing environment.

I grow in native clay soil, amended with perlite, worm castings, a little bit of chicken compost, seaweed, neem meal, and oyster shell flower. I feed the soil by mulching/top dressing with lemon balm and sage. sometimes I add a little bit of worm castings to break down the leaf material in the mulch. I occasionally top dress lightly with a dusting of seaweed or neem. I grow outdoor in raised beds and smart pots. my outdoor plants were strong, stable, and low maintenance, with no issues even late into a rainy harvest. really excellent outdoor medicine. 
I'm now using the same soil in my indoor grow with good results.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 30, 2017)

I like the soda water! Has some great uses in farming/gardening


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 31, 2017)

Here comes trouble loooool. I am going to be back with a vengeance. We just went legal for personal use. Finally the heat is off. FINALLY I can breathe. And finally.... OUTDOOOOOOOORRRSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 31, 2017)

Mad Hamish said:


> Here comes trouble loooool. I am going to be back with a vengeance. We just went legal for personal use. Finally the heat is off. FINALLY I can breathe. And finally.... OUTDOOOOOOOORRRSSSS!!!!!!!


now the question is which strain to run...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 31, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> now the question is which strain to run...


Man oh man do I have a line up waiting... So much to re-run also it is going to be phenomenal. I can grow safely for the rest of my life how sweeeeet is that. Just going to need to arm myself again lol... rippers...


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 31, 2017)

Mad Hamish said:


> Man oh man do I have a line up waiting... So much to re-run also it is going to be phenomenal. I can grow safely for the rest of my life how sweeeeet is that. Just going to need to arm myself again lol... rippers...


Congrats and gud luck on ur future outdoor run and I hope u have a safe ripper free season


----------



## apbx720 (Mar 31, 2017)

Testers sent out! Hope i get blue dream×ssdd!


----------



## maxamus1 (Mar 31, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Testers sent out! Hope i get blue dream×ssdd!


Thought ssdd and crosses were done for?


----------



## Upstate2627 (Mar 31, 2017)

Weird I only have 1 bodhi offering this round..... wolfpack going strong a week in. Haven't heard much about her but 1 comment saying they liked Wolfpack n her taste.
Shorter and stockier than i was expecting. Will update in a few weeks.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 31, 2017)

OOOOOOooooooh testing.... Hohoho... heheheeee.... I think I will put my hand up!
E-mail incoming B, Mrs B 

I am still running that Dank Zappa pheno, and also some Kush4 x GHASH. Both became staples around here,


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 31, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Testers sent out! Hope i get blue dream×ssdd!


Are you in IG if so follow my boy mamboo he's giving those away


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 31, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Testers sent out! Hope i get blue dream×ssdd!


Awesome can't wait for those babies to get released


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 31, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Testers sent out! Hope i get blue dream×ssdd!


If I could do any cross that's what it would be. Blue dream x Ssdd. 

Could never come up with a name though....


----------



## ShyGuru (Mar 31, 2017)

I ran the Blue Dream x SSDD testers and it was phenomenal!! I couldn't come up with a name for it either tho lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 31, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> Weird I only have 1 bodhi offering this round..... wolfpack going strong a week in. Haven't heard much about her but 1 comment saying they liked Wolfpack n her taste.
> Shorter and stockier than i was expecting. Will update in a few weeks.


You'll probably like it. I've ran it and didn't take clones and regret it. I dropped 2 more seeds a couple months ago and I'm almost positive I've got two males. I knew I should've germed the rest of the back but I held back 3 lonely seeds. 
And you're right the stretch is minimal and they branch great. Strong vigorous skunky dankness. 

I wish Bodhi would offer this one again but he's surely on to new and greater things by now. 

Actually, I can think of many I wish he'd offer again.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 31, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Anybody have experience with the Apollo 11


I ran the Apollo 11 Select and it was great! I germed 6 and got 5 females! One in particular was super frosty and had a much stronger pineapple/mango smell that carried over through cure. I don't have any pics of this one as they were harvested while my poor camera was still drying out.


----------



## MoonTang420 (Mar 31, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> here is a comment bodhi made on instagram recently...
> View attachment 3916235
> 
> one of the many reasons we all try to retain those special crosses...


Man am I pumped been waiting for a tester and out of my 5 I picked I got the one I wanted most Ssddxfat cherrycan't wait to pop them very soon


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> If I could do any cross that's what it would be. Blue dream x Ssdd.
> 
> Could never come up with a name though....





ShyGuru said:


> I ran the Blue Dream x SSDD testers and it was phenomenal!! I couldn't come up with a name for it either tho lol


Easy peasy...Take your pick - Blue Cheer, or Summertime Blues.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 31, 2017)

I know I said I was gonna stop buying seeds but when I heard he was retiring the ssdd I couldn't help myself I finally tracked down a pack of purple sunshine and got those bad boys but I swear this is the last time.....unless I find sum bluedream x ssdd ; )


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 31, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I know I said I was gonna stop buying seeds but when I heard he was retiring the ssdd I couldn't help myself I finally tracked down a pack of purple sunshine and got those bad boys but I swear this is the last time.....unless I find sum bluedream x ssdd ; )


Man I'm feeling pretty good cuz my first experience with Bodhi includes ssdd.. and I just randomly picked my strains.. I'm hearing a lot of love for the ssdd


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 31, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Man I'm feeling pretty good cuz my first experience with Bodhi includes ssdd.. and I just randomly picked my strains.. I'm hearing a lot of love for the ssdd


I've got my first run of ssdd in early veg going right now. What kind of smell and flavors did u get off it


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 31, 2017)

Sorry for the rant. What the hee has Micky mouse bull fucking shit is this I finally found sum purple diesel and these cock suckin mother fucking dick n the booty ass finger fuckin breath smelling like Lil boy booty hole sons of bitches tell me they can't ship to my state such fuck horse shit bunch of fuckin dick teases fuck u seed bank for humanity fuck u in ur stupid asses I'm gonna track u fucks down and make u eat my shit then shit out that shit and make u eat that shit that's comprised of my shit that I made u previous eat......thnx for listening I feel a Lil better


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Sorry for the rant. What the hee has Micky mouse bull fucking shit is this I finally found sum purple diesel and these cock suckin mother fucking dick n the booty ass finger fuckin breath smelling like Lil boy booty hole sons of bitches tell me they can't ship to my state such fuck horse shit bunch of fuckin dick teases fuck u seed bank for humanity fuck u in ur stupid asses I'm gonna track u fucks down and make u eat my shit then shit out that shit and make u eat that shit that's comprised of my shit that I made u previous eat......thnx for listening I feel a Lil better


This advice always stands the test of time. Take it.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 31, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> This advice always stands the test of time. Take it.
> 
> View attachment 3916928


I'm OK with not looking gud


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 31, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I've got my first run of ssdd in early veg going right now. What kind of smell and flavors did u get off it


Just started a couple, just broke ground and a couple SM and chem91xsnow Lotus


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 31, 2017)

By sm I take it u mean space monkey that is hands down my favorite strain not a big yielder but the smell and taste are out of this world. Gud luck on growing them I just know ur gonna luv it and I also got sum chem91 x snow lotus haven't started the yet. I got sum space monkey, black raspberry kush, space cake, ssdd, and buckeye purple in veg right now and dark plasma, space monkey, obiwon of, and silver lotus in flower


----------



## MoonTang420 (Mar 31, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I know I said I was gonna stop buying seeds but when I heard he was retiring the ssdd I couldn't help myself I finally tracked down a pack of purple sunshine and got those bad boys but I swear this is the last time.....unless I find sum bluedream x ssdd ; )


Dam I wanted that auction so bad bc the purple sunshine you my friend have the best ssdd cross I'm so jealous I would be extatic to get my hand on the purple sunshine seeds


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 31, 2017)

I didn't win the auction I tried though. If u live in a medical or rec state u can get it off of seeds for humanity they have purple ssdd in stock


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 31, 2017)

Seeds


MoonTang420 said:


> Dam I wanted that auction so bad bc the purple sunshine you my friend have the best ssdd cross I'm so jealous I would be extatic to get my hand on the purple sunshine seeds


Seeds for humanity has purple sunshine


----------



## MoonTang420 (Mar 31, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I didn't win the auction I tried though. If u live in a medical or rec state u can get it off of seeds for humanity they have purple ssdd in stock


I do live in ma


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 31, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I know I said I was gonna stop buying seeds but when I heard he was retiring the ssdd I couldn't help myself I finally tracked down a pack of purple sunshine and got those bad boys but I swear this is the last time.....unless I find sum bluedream x ssdd ; )


We all believe its your last seed purchase! Don't we...


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 31, 2017)

So searching for seeds today was a nightmare. Everyone I use normally is out of stock on almost everything. The sites I googled are all retardedly expensive...
Anyone got some info to share? Kinda getting bummed I didn't have cash to stock up what i wanted.when it was all over the place. 
Much love and thank you for the help!


----------



## MoonTang420 (Mar 31, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> So searching for seeds today was a nightmare. Everyone I use normally is out of stock on almost everything. The sites I googled are all retardedly expensive...
> Anyone got some info to share? Kinda getting bummed I didn't have cash to stock up what i wanted.when it was all over the place.
> Much love and thank you for the help!


What are you looking for


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 31, 2017)

Been a while.... sunshine daydream in a rosin press. 31 percent and 24 percent 2 of 3 phenos so far. 1 pack. 31 smells dank as hell and is very loud. 24 not so loud. Both really good smoke. 31 is definitely an all timer for me and I think probably anyone. Yielded too. Fire.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 1, 2017)

littlegiant said:


> last seed purchase!


i wish i had the strength to utter those words together in a sentence...


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 1, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> So searching for seeds today was a nightmare. Everyone I use normally is out of stock on almost everything. The sites I googled are all retardedly expensive...
> Anyone got some info to share? Kinda getting bummed I didn't have cash to stock up what i wanted.when it was all over the place.
> Much love and thank you for the help!


i'd say greatlakes genetics...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 1, 2017)

Why don't y'all just wait a couple weeks. You know these banks always drop lots of goodies with the 4/20 promos and I'd bet purple sunshine will be one of em.

I randomly buy packs throughout the yr but spring is when I really go all out...even before the promos started. Its just turned into an annual habit for me. Keeps me from buying due to "hype" or those tricky "limited edition-sold out-quick-might not be available again" marketing tactics. Plus, it gives me time to research grow reports properly. 
Maybe its a "chic" thing but I need to feel like its "on sale" hahaha


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 1, 2017)

What is this auction some of you speak of?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 1, 2017)

420 specials should be popping real soon also! Sometimes GLG has a freebie with each pack ordered of Bodhi or some other super specials.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 1, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i'd say greatlakes genetics...


Yeah greatlakes is the best always has great choices and prices plus they have the pre420 promo going on if u buy 2 packs of bodhi u get a third pack free and they have plenty of freebie packs to choose from and u get a crap ton of awesome stickers a hat pin great lakes lighter a bic too not those cheapos and a free tshirt


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 1, 2017)

And there off.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 1, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> What are you looking for


Quiet a few I have on my want list. Far too many to list.



mr. childs said:


> i'd say greatlakes genetics...


I'd use em but that whole money order thing turns me off.
..
..
you know what,.... if ya'll used em and like them. That's good enough for me. Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 1, 2017)

Yeah I don't really like it myself but ive ordered from the atleast 4 times this month alone and never had any problems plus the freebies and extras I feel make up for it nobody ive come across has as many freebies to choose from as they do


----------



## greg nr (Apr 1, 2017)

I use glg for bodhi and soon tony green. I don't bother with the money order, I just put cash in the package. It's automatically insured for $50 anyway, so it's not like its a huge risk.

And if they lose the money order, it's the same as losing cash. You can't get it back. It IS cash once it leaves the bank. So why bother?


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 1, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Quiet a few I have on my want list. Far too many to list.
> 
> 
> I'd use em but that whole money order thing turns me off.
> ...


i can vouch for dbj & glg. i live in a legal city, i have overpaid out of good faith, still got freebies, plus dead presidents back.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 1, 2017)

During drying Thunder Wookie has stopped smelling like shit and is now strong sweet and dark somehow. Quite inviting.


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm calling these Sakura because they have a sweet cherry stank. It's overwhelming my 24" phresh filter.

bubba katsu x wookie testers at day 42f



Could this be a true 7wk strain? It's half clouded with some amber sparkles. Girthy, too!


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 1, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> I'm calling these Sakura because they have a sweet cherry stank. It's overwhelming my 24" phresh filter.
> 
> bubba katsu x wookie testers at day 42f
> 
> ...


That was the other tester I wanted most but in blessed and greatful to get fat cherryxssdd they look absolutely beautiful great work as always from what I see !


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 1, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> I'm calling these Sakura because they have a sweet cherry stank. It's overwhelming my 24" phresh filter.
> 
> bubba katsu x wookie testers at day 42f
> 
> ...


Looks amazing excellent job


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 1, 2017)

I now have 11 different bodhi strains got my last order in today along with my freebie T-shirt didn't get the gg4 x lbl like I was hoping for but I did get the bubba kush x lbl so that's cool


----------



## HydroChemBot (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm kinda bummed, just put 9 space monkey and 3 more cowbell into flower and got 2 females.... ouch 2 out of 11 not very good luck


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 1, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> I'm kinda bummed, just put 9 space monkey and 3 more cowbell into flower and got 2 females.... ouch 2 out of 11 not very good luck


 yeah that does suck hope u took clones I had that happen before luckily I took clones


----------



## j.t.1986 (Apr 1, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> I'm kinda bummed, just put 9 space monkey and 3 more cowbell into flower and got 2 females.... ouch 2 out of 11 not very good luck


damn that sucks! and not good to hear.. out of my 6 space monkeys i put into flower 6 days ago.. i have 2 boys so far, and 1 suspect(most likely).. and a runt i will probably toss... hoping for 2!

this is my first indoor run with reg seeds, in a limited space, i dont want it to be my last lol


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 2, 2017)

Always got freebies at the DankyBank. PM for more info.

Every 2 packs you buy, you get 1 of 5 dank ass freebies!

Donate towards 8 packs, get all 5 Freebies. 13 for the donation of 5


Current Freebies:
Dynasty- HoneyBadgerHaze

Bodhi-
Bruce banner #3 x Apollo 11 f4 genius

LA HP
LA Hindu Kush x 88g13/hashplant

Orablanca
the white x wookie#15

Silver Lotus
Super Silver Haze x Snow Lotus

Magenta HP
RoadKillUnicorn (purple F2) x 1988 G13/HashPlant


Dynasty Gear:

Bluniverse

Blue Coffin

Caramel Candy Kush

Crater Lake v5

Lovin’ Cup

Birds of Paradise

Blue Magoo Bx2 ac 

Megafauna (Kali Snapple x SSH F3

Moose and Lobsta

Ms.Universe F2

Oregon Huckleberry 2015 IBL

Pineapple Fields

Platinum Huckleberry Cookies

Salmon River OG


Bodhi Seeds:

Goji og (og nepali x snow lotus)

Dream Beaver (dirty hippy x appalachia)

Mothers Milk (hollywood pure kush x appalachia)

Sunshine Daydream (bubbashine x x appalachia)

the fuzz (chem 91 jb x appalachia)

elphinstone (bs sweet skunk x appalachia)

prayer tower sativa (lemon thai sat x appalachia)

buddha's hand (lemon thai indy/sat x snow lotus)

super snow lotus (mass super skunk x snow lotus)

superstitious (stevie wonder x snow lotus)

lions milk ( pure kush sugenite x appalachia)

strange brew (bc sweet skunk x snow lotus)

jabbas stash (bubba kush x snow lotus)

clusterfunk (chem 91 jb x 88g13/hp)

super silver temple (super silver haze x temple)

bingo pajama (kudra x appalachia)

black lotus (86 uw black hashplant x snow lotus)

silver lotus (super silver haze x snow lotus)

dank sinatra (la affy x 88g13/hp)

more cowbell (gsc x 88g13/hp)

chocolate trip f2 open pollination

juicy fruit thai x snow lotus

jungle spice (congo (pine) x 88g13hp)

cobra lips (chem 3 x appalachia)

appalachian super skunk (mss x appalachia)

drunken parrot (nl5 noof x sl)

angelica (hells angels og x 88g13hp)

super silver hashplant (ssh x 88g13/hp)

space monkey (gg4 x wookie 15)

granola funk (gsc forum x wookie 15) formerly named disco biscuit

chem kesey (skunk va x 88g13hp)

soraya (afkansastan x snow lotus)

neroli 91 (chem91 skunk va x wookie15)

purple wookie (purple unicorn f2 x wookie 15)

old school hash plant (pnw hashplant x 88g13hp)

sunshine 4 (chem 4 x sunshine daydream)

black raspberry (goji raspberry f2 x wookie 15)

lazy lightning (headband loompa x 88g13/hp)

lavender jack (vintage jack herrer x wookie x 15)

cocoon (headband loompa x wookie 15)

mountain temple (temple x appalachia)

satsuma (Cali-O AE77 x Snow Lotus)

space cake (GirlScoutCookies x Snow Lotus)

dream lotus (Santa Cruz Blue Dream x Snow Lotus)


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 2, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Never tired of ssdd. My all time favorite strain to date. Such solid lineage. So many kickass phenos. Solid foundation for breeding projects. Fuckin love this cross!
> 
> Right on nube. I just put out my males a couple days ago for the annual pollen collection. Wanted to get em out a couple weeks ago but its been ungodly hot (95°F).
> 
> ...


How was mothers Milk?

who else grew out that strain?


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 2, 2017)

j.t.1986 said:


> damn that sucks! and not good to hear.. out of my 6 space monkeys i put into flower 6 days ago.. i have 2 boys so far, and 1 suspect(most likely).. and a runt i will probably toss... hoping for 2!
> 
> this is my first indoor run with reg seeds, in a limited space, i dont want it to be my last lol


This is my first run with reg seeds and I also have limited space, only reason I went with reg is because of all the Bodhi support and talk of dankness.. so fingers crossed for females.. I'm a lil discouraged cuz my SM don't seem to be as good as the others.. I have already lost 3 of my 12pk.. all germed but one never shed its shell so after a couple days I "helped" it and popped the top right off..  the other 2 shriveled up and died after about a week.. odd cuz they all get the same treatment. Like dried out but idk how that happened.. I'm not blaming the seeds cuz probably my fault.. hopefully those were males.. lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 2, 2017)

These seem to be outperforming the rest.. chem91x Snow Lotus


----------



## hillbill (Apr 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> This is my first run with reg seeds and I also have limited space, only reason I went with reg is because of all the Bodhi support and talk of dankness.. so fingers crossed for females.. I'm a lil discouraged cuz my SM don't seem to be as good as the others.. I have already lost 3 of my 12pk.. all germed but one never shed its shell so after a couple days I "helped" it and popped the top right off..  the other 2 shriveled up and died after about a week.. odd cuz they all get the same treatment. Like dried out but idk how that happened.. I'm not blaming the seeds cuz probably my fault.. hopefully those were males.. lol


Sounds like it could be damping off. Germinate 4 seeds of The Fuzz. All had tails when planted Wednesday and 1 only up. My monkeys did fine and I had 2/4 female FIRE plants.


----------



## j.t.1986 (Apr 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> This is my first run with reg seeds and I also have limited space, only reason I went with reg is because of all the Bodhi support and talk of dankness.. so fingers crossed for females.. I'm a lil discouraged cuz my SM don't seem to be as good as the others.. I have already lost 3 of my 12pk.. all germed but one never shed its shell so after a couple days I "helped" it and popped the top right off..  the other 2 shriveled up and died after about a week.. odd cuz they all get the same treatment. Like dried out but idk how that happened.. I'm not blaming the seeds cuz probably my fault.. hopefully those were males.. lol


yea its definitely not easy in tight spaces, and your experience with your seedlings is a definite contrast to mine.. mine all 6 germed and all 6 grew up well(except the runt) i thought thats was great. never had %100 come through before.

im running 6 two gal hempy's that completey cover all my floor space with just ebough room for the intake to breathe.. if there is a better way to run reg seeds in 3.5'/sq id love to hear it.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 2, 2017)

j.t.1986 said:


> yea its definitely not easy in tight spaces, and your experience with your seedlings is a definite contrast to mine.. mine all 6 germed and all 6 grew up well(except the runt) i thought thats was great. never had %100 come through before.
> 
> im running 6 two gal hempy's that completey cover all my floor space with just ebough room for the intake to breathe.. if there is a better way to run reg seeds in 3.5'/sq id love to hear it.


Sounds like a tight fit!


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 2, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How was mothers Milk?
> 
> who else grew out that strain?


Mm is awesome! Shes one of my keepers. Its exactly like bodhi describes. Soft femimine powdery og w candy hearts accents. My fave og and one of my dozen bodhi strains i want to keep w me forever. Top 5 in my list


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 2, 2017)

Anyone else notice how good bodhi is at describing his crosses? I mean, right on the money and when youre really paying attention you can see how every word is carefully selected. Hes not just a talented breeder, hes one if the most talented weed connoisseurs ive ever came across.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 2, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Mm is awesome! Shes one of my keepers. Its exactly like bodhi describes. Soft femimine powdery og w candy hearts accents. *My fave og* and one of my dozen bodhi strains i want to keep w me forever. Top 5 in my list


Damnit @apbx720 . I already got more beans than I could ever grow out but MM's been in and out of my cart for 3 years, just never pulled the trigger. Your post is the last straw tho... and you just sold a pack.


----------



## limonene (Apr 2, 2017)

Yeah mothers milk is sublime. Not loud but totally alluring. Seems to throw two main phenos, either one is a keeper.


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 2, 2017)

This is some youngins starting to look happy that we're a little root bound before but this is bingo pajama and secret chief with a couple small cuts of pineapple haZe on the right but sad to say the person that gave me the cuts had mites what a night mare of a battle but I think I finally got it under control


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 2, 2017)

And these are the seeds I been patiently waiting for man o man Crockett strawberry banana into pineapple haZe and also into bodhi moontang these f1s beans should have some gems for certain


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 2, 2017)

j.t.1986 said:


> yea its definitely not easy in tight spaces, and your experience with your seedlings is a definite contrast to mine.. mine all 6 germed and all 6 grew up well(except the runt) i thought thats was great. never had %100 come through before.
> 
> im running 6 two gal hempy's that completey cover all my floor space with just ebough room for the intake to breathe.. if there is a better way to run reg seeds in 3.5'/sq id love to hear it.


I live in a condo, have a 3x3x6 flower tent and a 3x2x3 propagation/veg tent. I've been growing a year and just finished my second reg seed run. My goal is to run 4 plants in 3g pots. So far I've had 3 plants each run. 
I don't have space to veg every plant in a larger pot so I've been cloning as a way to try and sex without wasting medium, nutes, etc. 
You can veg them out until they show sex BUT if you top and train too early you'll delay them showing. I know this first hand. Sometimes no matter how long you wait it seems they'll never show. I know this too. If you can wait long enough to take a healthy clone then you can continue to veg the seeded plant, flower the seeded clone long enough to show sex then up pot the females, wait a week and flip. Re veg the female clones. 
Now you've started the next round's beanz. The seeded clone will have revegged by now and you'll know if you're keeping it or not so you can take a good cut, then have the big plant as a filler if you end up with too few females to fill the tent. 
It's about filling your space to maximize your lights potential.


----------



## littlegiant (Apr 2, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Anyone else notice how good bodhi is at describing his crosses? I mean, right on the money and when youre really paying attention you can see how every word is carefully selected. Hes not just a talented breeder, hes one if the most talented weed connoisseurs ive ever came across.


I agree! But the bounty hunter hideout funk on the Jabba's Stash has me baffled a little. That's next on my must list for 420 .


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 2, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> I'm kinda bummed, just put 9 space monkey and 3 more cowbell into flower and got 2 females.... ouch 2 out of 11 not very good luck


Hey it could be worse. 

My pagoda pack went 11 for 11 males. :/


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 2, 2017)

These plants are starting to put on and this is only day 16..


 

Caliyo!

Supposed to be a 63 day / 9 week strain...


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 2, 2017)

just got some new Apollo 11 Genius x Wookie to test from Mr & Mrs B. Looking forward to trying these new guys out.

also, new stock to be added to the bodhi list soon.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 3, 2017)

Tigers milk (Bubba kush×Appalachia)stanks like bounty hunter hideout funk..... lol not really @littlegiant. But it does reak like body odor n onions. And its hard to tell but she has purple. Shes not even close to "dialled in". Poor batch of soil


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hey it could be worse.
> 
> My pagoda pack went 11 for 11 males. :/


Outta the prob 2 dozen bodhiseeds packs ive popped, every single pack has 2-4 females regardless of the father. Never fails. Except 1 strain i got 7- barefoot dr. (Ssdd father).

The shit has me stumped. I mean i would understand if everyone else was gettin the same ratios, but theyre not. How have all 24+ seed packs have the same number of male/female? I cant help but hypothesize that sex expression is environmental. But then when i popped 17 of my ssdd f2s i made i got 15 females.....


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 3, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Outta the prob 2 dozen bodhiseeds packs ive popped, every single pack has 2-4 females regardless of the father. Never fails. Except 1 strain i got 7- barefoot dr. (Ssdd father).
> 
> The shit has me stumped. I mean i would understand if everyone else was gettin the same ratios, but theyre not. How have all 24+ seed packs have the same number of male/female? I cant help but hypothesize that sex expression is environmental. But then when i popped 17 of my ssdd f2s i made i got 15 females.....


I think tempreture plays a vital role in this


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 3, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I think tempreture plays a vital role in this


I always get 5-6 FEM outa 11 pack worst has been 4


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 3, 2017)

@apbx720 i'm curious: what are your top 5 Bodhi strains that you've grown? sorry if you've been asked this already.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 3, 2017)

I have been suffering the boy bomb attack also but across a couple breeders and my own baby strain. Chance and chaos. It's gone the other way in the past. Plant more beans.


----------



## j.t.1986 (Apr 3, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I think tempreture plays a vital role in this


how does temperature play a role?? this has me curious because my temps havent been too high since i switched to cobs.. 75/76 lights on and 68/70 lights off.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 3, 2017)

j.t.1986 said:


> how does temperature play a role in?? this has me curious because my temps havent been too high since i switched to cobs.. 75/76 lights on and 68/70 lights off.


I'm at work right now no time to look but I remember reading higher temps for female and lower helps produce males it not a gaurenteed thing but it helps


----------



## j.t.1986 (Apr 3, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> I live in a condo, have a 3x3x6 flower tent and a 3x2x3 propagation/veg tent. I've been growing a year and just finished my second reg seed run. My goal is to run 4 plants in 3g pots. So far I've had 3 plants each run.
> I don't have space to veg every plant in a larger pot so I've been cloning as a way to try and sex without wasting medium, nutes, etc.
> You can veg them out until they show sex BUT if you top and train too early you'll delay them showing. I know this first hand. Sometimes no matter how long you wait it seems they'll never show. I know this too. If you can wait long enough to take a healthy clone then you can continue to veg the seeded plant, flower the seeded clone long enough to show sex then up pot the females, wait a week and flip. Re veg the female clones.
> Now you've started the next round's beanz. The seeded clone will have revegged by now and you'll know if you're keeping it or not so you can take a good cut, then have the big plant as a filler if you end up with too few females to fill the tent.
> It's about filling your space to maximize your lights potential.


i live in a condo aswell so i appreciate your post. i have to maybe get another Cab and use this one for veg/mother or something.. i havent tried taking clones before due to lack of space, but it makes the most sense.. especially in regards to wasted nutes/coco..etc.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 3, 2017)

If it was environmental or temperature wouldn't they all be male?
The sex is in the seed long before you germ them or someone would have figured out the catch by now.
Some say they can tell by the stripes the bumps the colour but it's never 100%
Most people keep their seeds in a fridge or cool spot so wouldn't this cause all to go male?
It's a roll of the dice


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 3, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> @apbx720 i'm curious: what are your top 5 Bodhi strains that you've grown? sorry if you've been asked this already.


Awe no problem at all!

1. Ssdd(wiz hat)
2. Ssdd(ss3)
3. GG4×ssdd (unreleased tester)
4. Mothers milk
5. Blueberry hp
6. Ssdd× wookie15
7. Black Raspberry
8. More cowbell 

Sry i added a few extra bcuz it was hard to leave em out


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 3, 2017)

torontoke said:


> If it was environmental or temperature wouldn't they all be male?
> The sex is in the seed long before you germ them or someone would have figured out the catch by now.
> Some say they can tell by the stripes the bumps the colour but it's never 100%
> Most people keep their seeds in a fridge or cool spot so wouldn't this cause all to go male?
> It's a roll of the dice


Sure i understand this concept, but with over 2 dozen packs all w the same ratio, one begins to question things

Stray says u can tell by the hole in the top of the seed, big hole is female, small is male. I havent really tried it. I just plan gor 2-4 females and it never fails.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 3, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Damnit @apbx720 . I already got more beans than I could ever grow out but MM's been in and out of my cart for 3 years, just never pulled the trigger. Your post is the last straw tho... and you just sold a pack.


 lmao elka, glad i could be of service


limonene said:


> Yeah mothers milk is sublime. Not loud but totally alluring. Seems to throw two main phenos, either one is a keeper.


 totally lim, i got 2 females from my mm pack. One was the candy hearts n the other was more of an og but still a little bit feminine. I have another pack but i have no desire to pop it rn. My keeper candy hearts has me totally content, which is rare for me. I always want better but w this pheno i feel like ive found the best. Great flavor, high, yield, bag appeal. Thee only downside is that it seems to take a long time to cure compared to some others, 1 month at least to rid the musky "planty" smell. But after that, heaven.

Appy is such a special male.... well, was. He doesnt just improve any female he bangs. He transforms her into something different but better. RIP my doot. RIP


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 3, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I have been suffering the boy bomb attack also but across a couple breeders and my own baby strain. Chance and chaos. It's gone the other way in the past. Plant more beans.


Or backup the regs with low cost fems.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 3, 2017)

http://www.yourarticlelibrary.com/biology/environmental-factors-responsible-for-determination-of-sex-in-plants-and-animals/23149/
"
*Sex Determination in Plants:*
In most plants, male and female reproductive organs are found in the same flower (bisexual or hermaphrodite plants), or in different flowers of the same plant (monoecious plants, e.g., maize, castor, coconut etc.). But in some crops (e.g. papaya, asparagus etc.) and several other plant species, male and female flowers are produced on different plants (dioecious plants).

The mechanisms of sex determination in plants are essentially similar to those found in animals. One extensively-investigated case of chromosomal sexuality is known is plants, i.e., in the genus Melandrium of family Caryophyllaceae. Here the Y chromosome determines a tendency to maleness just as it does in humans male plants are heterogemetic (XY) where as female plants are homogemetic (XX). This system is the most common in plants.

Sex determination in some plant species e.g., papaya (Carica papaya), Spinach (Spinacea oleracea) Vitis cinerea, Asparagus etc, is postulated to be governed by a single gene. In papaya, a single gene with three alleles (m, M1 and M2) is suggested to control the sex differentiation. Female plants are homozygous mm, while male plants are heterozygous M2m; the heterozygote M2m produces hermaphrodite condition. Genotypes M1M1, M1M2 and M1M2 are inviable, i.e. M1 and M2 alleles are recessive lethals.

Maize plants are generally monoecious, i.e. both male and female flowers are produced on the same plant. A single recessive gene, ba (barren cob), interferes with the development of cobs (the female inflorescence) when this gene is in the homozygous state.

The cobs remain undeveloped in ba ba plants, making these plants functionally male. Another recessive gene, ts converts the male flowers in tassels of ts ts plants into female flowers. As a result, the tassels of ts ts plants do not produce pollen but they set seed; such plants are, therefore, functionally female. In plants homozygous for both ba and ts (baba tsts) the cobs are undeveloped and barren, but many seeds are produced in the tassel; such plants are thus functionally female.

Thus, two recessive genes (ba and ts) have converted a naturally monecious maize plant into a dioecious one. Other recessive genes affecting the development of male and female gametes are known in maize, e.g., ms (male sterility genes), male sterile cytoplasm (Cms) and sk (silkless gene causing ovule abortion) etc., and in many other crops."


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 3, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Stray says u can tell by the hole in the top of the seed, big hole is female, small is male. I havent really tried it.


This has been around awhile, and seemingly discounted every time. Paging @strayfox gear .....


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 3, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> http://www.yourarticlelibrary.com/biology/environmental-factors-responsible-for-determination-of-sex-in-plants-and-animals/23149/
> "
> *Sex Determination in Plants:*
> In most plants, male and female reproductive organs are found in the same flower (bisexual or hermaphrodite plants), or in different flowers of the same plant (monoecious plants, e.g., maize, castor, coconut etc.). But in some crops (e.g. papaya, asparagus etc.) and several other plant species, male and female flowers are produced on different plants (dioecious plants).
> ...


Soooo does this mean sex is determined at time of conception or..........?


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 3, 2017)

......... or have i just had bad luck 24 times in a row?


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 3, 2017)

Lots of people say they get M:N ratio of male-female but they never seem to log every seed they pop, which is the only way to actually know. They're always going by memory and memory is a funny thing.

I have some Mothers Milk going right now. One is 4 weeks in and it has that powdered milk smell. I found a couple seeds in an amazing smelling bag of Lemon Thai Haze last year, one was male, and the other flowered with the same smell as this MM. I thought that the milk smell was such a huge letdown from the mother that I decided to not waste time running bag seeds anymore. Since this MM smells like it, I'm not impressed. I'm a long way from vaping it, though the lemon thai haze bagseed didn't get better with cure, and the others aren't far enough along to have any opinion.

Last round was Goji, 4 females out of 7 popped, one was super loud and strong while the other three were pretty average. Next Bodhi for me is SSDD then Blue Tara.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 3, 2017)

Oh and not to mention i get the same ratio from every strayfox pack ive ever popped too. And........ id say 90%+ of every seedling reguardless of breeder that i flower will pop a sac or 2 on lower preflowers in mid-late flower. Not talkin shit or blaming the breeders. I would love to find out this is environmental.Just reporting my findings. The clones of these seedlings rarely ever pop sacs, its just the seedlings. My environment is hardly ever perfect. Very dry here. But im no scientist nor geneticist. Just reporting my observations.

But it makes sense to me that a plant would rather be male if it lives in a dry environment. Pollen loves dry rh. Moisture kills it. I keep telling myself "well only time will tell". But as time goes by and ive still never had a female ratio above 50% from purchased seed packs (where the seeds were convieved in a different environment than my own). Mad coincidence? I guess so.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 3, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Stray says u can tell by the hole in the top of the seed, big hole is female, small is male.


Does this mean I could request a pack of all females...and get only big hole girl beans? @strayfox gear


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 3, 2017)

I got a whole pack of 100% females from rare dankness long's peak blue. It was marked and purchased as regular seeds.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Does this mean I could request a pack of all females...and get only big hole girl beans? @strayfox gear


Hahaha i think that might be the first time someone ever requested big hole females. Usually they want small hole ones. 

Anyhow, stray ill take a pack of big hole females too


----------



## COGrown (Apr 3, 2017)

Tranquil Elephantizer Remix v1


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 3, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Soooo does this mean sex is determined at time of conception or..........?


I'd say from what we know about Animals and other plants that yes sex is determined at the time of seed conception. How else could we have feminized seeds? pollen determines sex, how? No clue, but from what we know about the feminization process alone negates anything that this temperature theory brings to the table.

"The mechanisms of sex determination in plants are essentially similar to those found in animals. One extensively-investigated case of chromosomal sexuality is known is plants, i.e., in the genus Melandrium of family Caryophyllaceae. Here the Y chromosome determines a tendency to maleness just as it does in humans male plants are heterogemetic (XY) where as female plants are homogemetic (XX). This system is the most common in plants."

I'd say this is a pretty accurate simplistic explanation of Cannabis judging from what I have experienced myself and have read about others experiencing.


----------



## hayrolld (Apr 3, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Hahaha i think that might be the first time someone ever requested big hole females. Usually they want small hole ones.
> 
> Anyhow, stray ill take a pack of big hole females too


Vader from Ocean Grown did a study of a bunch of seeds he popped to see if shape, stripe pattern, or hole size could be used to predict male or female. None of them were higher in one sex or the other. It was kind of interesting to watch, but it would have been a lot cooler if it worked


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 3, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Outta the prob 2 dozen bodhiseeds packs ive popped, every single pack has 2-4 females regardless of the father. Never fails. Except 1 strain i got 7- barefoot dr. (Ssdd father).
> 
> The shit has me stumped. I mean i would understand if everyone else was gettin the same ratios, but theyre not. How have all 24+ seed packs have the same number of male/female? I cant help but hypothesize that sex expression is environmental. But then when i popped 17 of my ssdd f2s i made i got 15 females.....


They weren't even popped all at once. 3 here, 2 there. 

Then my atf pack gave me 9 females. 

Veg room never goes above 72 degrees. 

Stumped as well.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Apr 3, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> yeah that does suck hope u took clones I had that happen before luckily I took clones


Luckily I did take clones, and I've always gotten good results with all of Bohdi' s stuff and I've grown quite a few. I also have a few Oroblanco ready to go in so hopefully they do better.
Every time I come check on this thread it makes me wanna go order more seeds, especially when I find out Goji of won't ever be made again


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> They weren't even popped all at once. 3 here, 2 there.
> 
> Then my atf pack gave me 9 females.
> 
> ...


this topic comes up alot. Prob because of me lol sry for being "that guy".

i experimented with changes to my veg room after id came across some info stating that cooler, more humid, less light (18/6 as opposed to 24/0) encouraged females. Didnt matter, still got same ratios. I ran the test on several seed packs of dif fathers over prob 6month span. Altho i will admit, i wasnt able to raise rh to where i would have liked, 65%-70%. Id be lucky to hit 50% some days. Everything else in the rm was and is normally tits, climate wise. Plants were showing no signs of stress either way, even with normal conditions of low rh, we're talkin prolly 30%rh average. No difference. 


Mr.Head said:


> I'd say from what we know about Animals and other plants that yes sex is determined at the time of seed conception. How else could we have feminized seeds? pollen determines sex, how? No clue, but from what we know about the feminization process alone negates anything that this temperature theory brings to the table.


 Good points. I think the science on the subject is pretty solid in favor of predetermined sex, and i want to agree. Ill admit i dont know. I have mad respect for the scientists making discovery and sharing it, explaining it. I guess what i mean is that i do believe the science, im just stumped as to why my actual experience differs somewhat. I was unable to change ratios w environment, in my case its low female 4:1 M:F ratio no matter what i do. Its possible that im just really unlucky. Dont wanna believe that one but maybe thats just the case lol. Not that it matters, i still find hella flame keepers in bodhiseeds packs, reguardless, im happy. I periodically clog the thead (apologies yall) w this same topic just to hear others experience and opinions. Mines still stumped, but when i pop 50 bodhi packs ill come back here w the results. Im still hoping the 1:1 ratio is true, bcuz if thats the case then i should have a shit ton of females comin lol.


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 3, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> this topic comes up alot. Prob because of me lol sry for being "that guy".
> 
> i experimented with changes to my veg room after id came across some info stating that cooler, more humid, less light (18/6 as opposed to 24/0) encouraged females. Didnt matter, still got same ratios. I ran the test on several seed packs of dif fathers over prob 6month span. Altho i will admit, i wasnt able to raise rh to where i would have liked, 65%-70%. Id be lucky to hit 50% some days. Everything else in the rm was and is normally tits, climate wise. Plants were showing no signs of stress either way, even with normal conditions of low rh, we're talkin prolly 30%rh average. No difference. [ ... ] I guess what i mean is that i do believe the science, im just stumped as to why my actual experience differs somewhat. I was unable to change ratios w environment, in my case its low female 4:1 M:F ratio no matter what i do. Its possible that im just really unlucky. Dont wanna believe that one but maybe thats just the case lol.


Will you post the logs of, say, the last 100 seeds you popped? Just the name of the strain, the date planted/germed, date sexed, and the sex. You can put it up in a gist and put a link here or whatever. It would be very interesting to see what kind of ratio you really get. Even if its just the Bodhi seeds you popped, if you have logs for all of them then that would be very interesting.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 3, 2017)

Going for overwhelming the ratio, planting every seed I can fit and just cull the weak and the boys. NoMercy!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 3, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> Luckily I did take clones, and I've always gotten good results with all of Bohdi' s stuff and I've grown quite a few. I also have a few Oroblanco ready to go in so hopefully they do better.
> Every time I come check on this thread it makes me wanna go order more seeds, especially when I find out Goji of won't ever be made again


Can't wait to see how ur orablanco turns out and yeah I'm glad I ordered a pack of the gogi og and the ssdd before they disappear


----------



## hillbill (Apr 3, 2017)

My Bodhi ASS at 19 days smelled like 3 yr old or better Cheddar. Very strong. 
First plant I ever had that smelled like cheese. Appalachian Super Skunk!

Planted 4 seeds with sprouting roots Wednesday of The Fuzz but have only one up. Seems odd and probably something local here.

Thunder Wookie is potent and spacey, relaxing and more but will report in the future.


----------



## littlegiant (Apr 3, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Tigers milk (Bubba kush×Appalachia)View attachment 3918307stanks like bounty hunter hideout funk..... lol not really @littlegiant. But it does reak like body odor n onions. And its hard to tell but she has purple. Shes not even close to "dialled in". Poor batch of soil


Arm pits n onions! Yum!! LOL...I have been really craving the bubba kush , Thick, Chocolate, coffee, caramel darkness flavor for a while. Have no beans of that! Don't know if the tigers milk will give you that flavor, but it sounds nice too. Keep us posted. Jabba's Stash and Super Skunk on my wish list at GLG for 420.


----------



## J&J frosty gem (Apr 3, 2017)

*Bodhi testers loompa headband x snow lotus*


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 3, 2017)

Sweet


----------



## littlegiant (Apr 3, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I'm at work right now no time to look but I remember reading higher temps for female and lower helps produce males it not a gaurenteed thing but it helps


Just discussing that recently with a fellow grower. I though a heat mat germs seeds faster which I do use every time I germ seeds? Have had a decent m/f ratio so far especially with Bodhi.. No complaints.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 3, 2017)

J&J frosty gem said:


> *Bodhi testers loompa headband x snow lotus*View attachment 3918650


I cant wait to see how these turn out! That sounds like such a great cross. I love the strawberry/sweetness I tend to find in the SL crosses but haven't found "the one" yet. These sound promising.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 3, 2017)

littlegiant said:


> Just discussing that recently with a fellow grower. I though a heat mat germs seeds faster which I do use every time I germ seeds? Have had a decent m/f ratio so far especially with Bodhi.. No complaints.


 I don't use a heat pad but my grow room stays pretty warm high 70's low 80's and I get a pretty gud ratio I usually get more females than males but maybe its just luck of the draw but I'm superstitious like that if its working why not stick with it


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 3, 2017)

Any body ever had loompas headband I've heard real gud things about it. I know I won't be taking on anything anytime soon my plate is overflowing. I think after I get these space cake and ssdd in flower I'm gonna try to work in face off og and 3 og's #3. I would really like to find a keeper og pheno.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 3, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Any body ever had loompas headband I've heard real gud things about it. I know I won't be taking on anything anytime soon my plate is overflowing. I think after I get these space cake and ssdd in flower I'm gonna try to work in face off og and 3 og's #3. I would really like to find a keeper og pheno.


i just chopped down a lazy lighting, in 8 days i will see if i can remember to give a review for you...


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 3, 2017)

Great can't wait to hear bout it bet its gonna be sumthin special


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 3, 2017)

i hope so, but the fam i trust arent the most poetic with their vernacular when giving strain reports... although i can say that my sun grown space monkey still sits at the top of the list for them...


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 3, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> These plants are starting to put on and this is only day 16..
> 
> View attachment 3918218
> View attachment 3918219 View attachment 3918220
> ...


Holy structure on Her!!!! That's a beauty


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 3, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Outta the prob 2 dozen bodhiseeds packs ive popped, every single pack has 2-4 females regardless of the father. Never fails. Except 1 strain i got 7- barefoot dr. (Ssdd father).
> 
> The shit has me stumped. I mean i would understand if everyone else was gettin the same ratios, but theyre not. How have all 24+ seed packs have the same number of male/female? I cant help but hypothesize that sex expression is environmental. But then when i popped 17 of my ssdd f2s i made i got 15 females.....


Just another part of this gig we are on board the ride to figure out.

I personally think we are just now getting advanced enough computer wise to really figure out the germ sex ratio


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 3, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 4, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Had my eye on that one


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 4, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Now thats interesting


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 4, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Now thats interesting


The past two cycles I've gone for straight bodhi x bodhi testers, figured it's the best option for something greatly unique. The elite cross x bodhis are cool too, just less bodhi haha. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 4, 2017)

Haha you got 'em, @apbx720 lucky guy! 

Anything else in your mail? 

Since we're posting testers...! 





Does this guy ever put out anything that isn't absolute fire?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Apr 4, 2017)

That. Jack x 88g13hp sounds interesting also.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 4, 2017)

Maybe one day


apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3919120


Great score I'd luv to get my hands on either one of those can't wait to here now they turn out


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 4, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3919120


I'm hoping the blue dream ( hopefully sc cut) with really compliment ssdd


----------



## cookie stash (Apr 4, 2017)

whats up fellas. my SSDD is now in week 4 of flower, and it is showing massive nitrogen deficiency (stems turning purple) and this started about a week ago. a lot of the big fan leaves are losing color and turning yellow. I fed them very strong nutrients today (earth juice grow, catalyst, bloom). i didn't realize SSDD needed so much nitrogen. Considering i use organic nutes and soil, i'm not sure how long it will take for the plants to get the nitrogen boost...

anyway, was wondering if anyone has been in this situation and how it impacts harvest?


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 4, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Haha you got 'em, @apbx720 lucky guy!
> 
> Anything else in your mail?
> 
> ...


I did brother. Thank you kind sir! Barefoot dr f2 and gg4×lbl s1. Im finishing my initial run of barefoot dr f1. They smell very delicious. Cotton candy, bubblegum, citrus raspberry, fruity ssdd are a few of the aromas atm. Cant wait to sample


cookie stash said:


> whats up fellas. my SSDD is now in week 4 of flower, and it is showing massive nitrogen deficiency (stems turning purple) and this started about a week ago. a lot of the big fan leaves are losing color and turning yellow. I fed them very strong nutrients today (earth juice grow, catalyst, bloom). i didn't realize SSDD needed so much nitrogen. Considering i use organic nutes and soil, i'm not sure how long it will take for the plants to get the nitrogen boost...
> 
> anyway, was wondering if anyone has been in this situation and how it impacts harvest?


Ssdd can be pretty finicky in some phenos. My bubbashine leaner pheno has thee best high imo. But the plant is a finicky sickly squatty mess. For me it was Mg and K that she craved. They do prefer more nutes, but also near perfect conditions- climate, watering technique, etc. I swear if i overwater/water her too soon ONE time she throws a fit. 

The bud is excellent tho. Ive already started crossing her, working the line in attempt it keep that high but improve structure, vigor, and overall health and willingness to exist lol. Its goin pretty damn good i must say. 

Try a silica and epsom salt foliar. Mine seem to really like that. Good luck  


hockeybry2 said:


> I'm hoping the blue dream ( hopefully sc cut) with really compliment ssdd


My thoughts as well. The blueberry hp was a friggin absolute beast! Way more than the other 88g13hp x's ive ran. Loved that cross but didnt clone it or id still be running it. I feel like the ssdd terp would compliment the bd even better than the 88g13hp terp. And could even compliment that bd vigor. Theres some beast ssdd's to be had. I feel like there could be some real gems to be found here.

Lemon d× ssdd just sounds good lol. I got so many flavors of ssdd now. Mulitple ssdd cuts and x's lol. Except lemon ssdd, that one i need to add to the list! Anybody know anything about this lemon diesel cut that b's messin with?


----------



## Soulman4466 (Apr 4, 2017)

Thought I would throw this out there, bear with me, my first tester and report, please feel free to ask any questions. 

RKU F2 X SSDD

We'll we started 11 seeds in a cup of water and in 12 hours tails were popping. 72 hours from water drop they broke the starting soil. We had 3 damp off in the first 10 days. I was able to save one. I make my own starting soil from coir, castings and peat and or pumice, it could have been this that caused the damping as it happens but 3 of 11 is average to high. This gave me 9 sprouts. By week 2 they were showing some personality and when walking in the room there was a powerful stank that can only be described as dank, chronic, skunk.
So as personality comes this is what stood out to me at the time. The one with the most powerful terpenes is the smallest, slowest grower. There is also one that grows and grows no matter how many times topped. She had a baked onion skunk smell. Very healthy plants that clone well. A silica program would be good because of the dense node spacing.

So they took they're time to show sex and when they did we had 3 females and 6 males. The first two males to show sex were very fast, strong growers. They were purple with very fruity spice smells. It took another month or two to finish sexing the plants, 2 were the slowest plants I've ever grown.

At this point we have 7 plants of various sizes and growth patterns. The 4 males I kept had smells that ranged from purple onion skunk to blueberry mushroom umami. The 3 females were all different and special.

These plants were grown in home made mix consisting of compost, coir, pumice/char, and basalt. I use og bio war, neem/karanja meal and oil, fresh aloe, silica, malted grains, kelp, and fish hydrolysate when in need. 

One was a short, fat, slow, crystal maker. This is the slowest plant I've ever grown less than 20" from the ground at 5 months. She took about that long to show sex. Very easy and happy to grow. Smelled like diesel and blueberries from a week old. This plant was the first to show resin production from as early as 12 days from 12/12. Impressive! She flowers from 20 to 30" little to no stretch. She shouldn't be taken before 75 days. Streaks of purple throughout. Prominent bubba flavors with blueberry. I would call this plant bubbashine. All eucalyptus tarmac blueberry moth ball pine and Total warm comfort blanket feeling. Nice euphoria. Great for movie night, or any night as long as you don't have to do much talking. Bubba inhale blueberry exhale. Slow and small but when 3 plants are put into a single 15 gallon smart pot the bud density makes for incredible yeilds. The blanket of large clear capitate stalked tricomes are evident from afar.

Then on the other side of the spectrum is what I'm guessing is rku. You can tell some breeding went into this plant. just loves to grow. Top her a few times and she still grows incredibly fast and strong. She was so much taller that I tied down the 2 main colas, this caused every other bud to almost triple in height. She went from 3.5 to 6 feet. Very easy to grow perhaps a little nitrogen hungry but with the amount of growth one sees it's reasonable. At 67 days she's completely purple and covered in greasy crystals. Rock hard buds from bottom to top. Huge stretch huge colas, and many of them on sturdy frames. She can be taken at 9 weeks but the power is really there after 70 days. 75 days for for maximum destruction/bag appeal. Did I mention the purple resin. I grabbed a bud to test ripeness and when I looked at it I was like dang is that dirt. When I looked at it under the scope I saw purple stalks and heads. Not just purple but a beautiful magenta. Wow, never have I seen this. Beautiful. The smell is interesting at first your like acrid burnt onions but then it's currents, dark fruits, strawberry orange tang and grapes. My wife appon smelling it said burning freshly pressed concord grape skins. Very powerful sedative effects. Tangy musty sour berry inhale burnt chem exhale Incredible yeilds. Very greasy almost harsh on the lungs. I shy away from "yeilders" but this plant is impressive, Bodhi should be proud of rkuf2 and the offspring she produces.

Lastly a very unique plant. She grew kinda in the middle. Sparse when compared to her massive sisters. Small buds on massive stems. Leaf pattern reminded me a bit of blue moonshine. Buds kinda looked like a pic of snow lotus i saw on the bay. Very few pistils. She has a lovely lavender sheen to her with purple resin but she stands out with flavor. She taste like blueberry skittles or maybe blueberry leather new car smell. And at times sexy vanilla blueberry. The blueberry skittles flavor seems to peak at 7.5 weeks. She's the fastest and man this sexy vanilla spice stays on your fingers. Nice euphoric floating feeling and Lots of lavender flavors at 9 weeks. lite intoxicated high.

All these plants put out early resin and pungent terpenes. Flavors were musty wild blueberries, tang, mothballs, diesel, sour grapes, dark fruit, skunk, carmelized onion lavender jam, hints of ammonia and pee. Really easy to grow with good compost rich soil. Very purple and crystal coated A+++ bag appeal. There is a plant for everyone here. A Short and almost too dense with frost and really unique powerful effects , tall yeildy elite powerfull purple production grease monster, and a lovely little wild blueberrie lip licker.. honest I'm a sativa guy in effect and flavor, but I have needed something for nerve pain and sleep and this fit the bill. Lots of workable floaty euphoria, powerful sedative effects at higher doses. Rkuf2xssdd offers in my very limited opinion a great representation of its parents. Grow a pack and get a bubbashine and a rku! So much resin. Great indica phenos for every fancy.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 4, 2017)

Sold!


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 4, 2017)

I absolutely love that euphoric pain killing ssdd buzz. The best.


----------



## Shmozz (Apr 4, 2017)

Can't compete with all these tester posts, but here's my bodhi I'm toting. 

Soulmate looking good at day 40ish. Needs a feeding I think, but she smells amazing!

Running 12/12 from seed to sex are:
2x Oroblanco, 2x Lazy Lightning, 2x SSDD
Fem: Blackberry OG, Blue Cindy, Blueberry Bubblegum #2

Might pop a few others for my outdoor but not sure what to run. In my stash is:
Goji OG, Apollo 11 f4, Star Flight Guava, Joy Stick, Terpenado, Cobra Lips, The Fuzz, Lando's Stash, Blueberry Hashplant

Any of you have good experience with these outside?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 4, 2017)

ogkb x sl is the tall bitch in the back 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 4, 2017)

To Bodhi and everyone who devote their time, effort and skill to bring us these tester reports....


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 4, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Sold!


get tester packs from bodhi ? Nice


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 5, 2017)

8 mothers milk topped and waiting to be transplanted into 2 gallons tomorrow. (Also 2 tangie)


----------



## j.t.1986 (Apr 5, 2017)

Space monkey update, it appears i will only have one lady in my cab for this space monkey run. 4 males and a runt, it didn't look too good. i haven't tossed one male yet as im contemplating trying to harvest some pollen from him, still not sure.

now my one lady i have is coming along great, no issues this grow so far(knocks wood). hoping i get some fire that does all the hype justice...and hoping i get the fast finishing pheno as well lol.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 5, 2017)

Soulmate coming along nicely looking very frosty great job


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 5, 2017)

j.t.1986 said:


> Space monkey update, it appears i will only have one lady in my cab for this space monkey run. 4 males and a runt, it didn't look too good. i haven't tossed one male yet as im contemplating trying to harvest some pollen from him, still not sure.
> 
> now my one lady i have is coming along great, no issues this grow so far(knocks wood). hoping i get some fire that does all the hype justice...and hoping i get the fast finishing pheno as well lol.


Fingers crossed everything turn out fine and yeah u should harvest sum pollen and hit one of the lower buds with it so u can get a second chance with her. Maybe even cross it with sumthin else thatd be pretty cool


----------



## j.t.1986 (Apr 5, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Fingers crossed everything turn out fine and yeah u should harvest sum pollen and hit one of the lower buds with it so u can get a second chance with her. Maybe even cross it with sumthin else thatd be pretty cool


thanks man! thats what i was thinking.. either on this female..or on my starfighter f2xLBL freebies i got. ive never harvested pollen or pollinated a plant before.. so i got some reading to do in the next few days.

i do still have 6 beans left of my space monkey pack(i actually got 12 instead of 11 ,got them around xmas) so ill have one more shot still, probably another male or two there as well


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 5, 2017)

cookie stash said:


> whats up fellas. my SSDD is now in week 4 of flower, and it is showing massive nitrogen deficiency (stems turning purple) and this started about a week ago. a lot of the big fan leaves are losing color and turning yellow. I fed them very strong nutrients today (earth juice grow, catalyst, bloom). i didn't realize SSDD needed so much nitrogen. Considering i use organic nutes and soil, i'm not sure how long it will take for the plants to get the nitrogen boost...
> 
> anyway, was wondering if anyone has been in this situation and how it impacts harvest?


try not to get carried away with nitrogen trying to fix her at this stage. i like Earth Juice so no worries there but i wouldn't over do it on her. she might be a fast finisher if she's already yellowing her leaves. SSDD has a few phenos that are just plain finicky! i've got one i haven't fed at all (except *fresh *ewc when she was first up-potted in veg) and she is so green and hooked leaves you'd think she was suffering from too much N! i don't think your harvest will be impacted


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 5, 2017)

One of my SSDD phenos is always hungry and seems to want K and Mag...especially from wk 3-6. I have another shorter one that is fussy as hell but...they're worth it to me so I just keep a closer eye on them. 

One day I hope to have this No Till thing down and these issues will just be a distant memory.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 5, 2017)

Shmozz said:


> Can't compete with all these tester posts, but here's my bodhi I'm toting.
> 
> Soulmate looking good at day 40ish. Needs a feeding I think, but she smells amazing!View attachment 3919250
> 
> ...


I would definitley go with blueberry hp outside. Ive grown blue dream outside. Its a growers dream. Very big, vigorous, easy to grow, high yeilding plant w great quality buds for being heavy yielding. 

Fast forward a few years. Grew blueberry hp indoors. Beast. Outgrew and yeilded all others, so im pretty sure the bd traits are present in the bbhp. If it were me i wouldnt hesitate to throw that bbhp outside.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 5, 2017)

If I get the chance I'll have to give blue dream another chance cuz when I tried it, mediocre at best.. and that's being generous..


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 5, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> If I get the chance I'll have to give blue dream another chance cuz when I tried it, mediocre at best.. and that's being generous..


Which bluedream did u have


----------



## Shmozz (Apr 5, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> I would definitley go with blueberry hp outside. Ive grown blue dream outside. Its a growers dream. Very big, vigorous, easy to grow, high yeilding plant w great quality buds for being heavy yielding.
> 
> Fast forward a few years. Grew blueberry hp indoors. Beast. Outgrew and yeilded all others, so im pretty sure the bd traits are present in the bbhp. If it were me i wouldnt hesitate to throw that bbhp outside.


From perusing the majority of these 1500+pages, I was leaning towards the bbhp or any other hp cross. With your recommendation @apbx720 I think it needs to be done.


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 5, 2017)

I have an HSO Blue Dream seedling and a pack of bbhp which I'm going to now run next. You've piqued my curiosity.
I also have a Dank Sinatra (La Affie x 88g13hp) on day 32 in flower and she is a beauty. So far everything about this plant has been spot on. I hope thats daddy's influence.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 5, 2017)

Has any one here DWC scrogged a Space Monkey? I currently have a GG#4 scroggin and it is a beast.. It's as though the strain was meant for screens.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 5, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> If I get the chance I'll have to give blue dream another chance cuz when I tried it, mediocre at best.. and that's being generous..


The one from HSO is generally considered weak sauce, big yields, good taste. Read all about it on the HSO thread.

I'd bet my entire collection of L'il Jr cds that Bodhi didn't use the HSO BD.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 5, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Which bluedream did u have


I have no idea

I just remember thinking, hmm why so much hype.. gotta be the yield


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 5, 2017)

Having said what i said, i wouldnt never mind smoming another bd bud again. I said it was a growers dream, not a consumers dream. We had so much bd i got tired of it. The next year we were hit w russet mites. If it wasnt for bd and green crack we woulda lost big. Bd saved our asses. It still yielded good for having russets. It just wants to beast out.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 5, 2017)

The 88g13hp added some nice funk in some phenos i remember. 3/4 females were huge plants and the other was normal like the rest of my cuts. All 4 had noticable different terp profile. Like bd terps w varying degrees of funk. I really liked it


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 5, 2017)

First time testing for B... Legend OG x 88G13HP. Also the last father I've yet to try in the hashplant...gonna be a good spring.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 5, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> First time testing for B... Legend OG x 88G13HP. Also the last father I've yet to try in the hashplant...gonna be a good spring.


I'm loving my Legends og x snow lotus and I love the hash plant pappy.

That is a cross that has my attention


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 5, 2017)

I can't stand the suspense waiting a couple more months....I need to know if 4 Ancient OG can be brought to life, so splash they go. F2s are the big hope, of course, but could be some flavorful F1s one way or the other. The others are Chernobyl, Tangie, Strawberry Daiquiri, Orgi, Rainbow Cookies, Cherry Pie x Animal Cookies, and Pineapple Cindy. It took forever to narrow it down; they're the candidates for indoor chuck #1.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 5, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I can't stand the suspense waiting a couple more months....I need to know if 4 Ancient OG can be brought to life, so splash they go. F2s are the big hope, of course, but could be some flavorful F1s one way or the other. The others are Chernobyl, Tangie, Strawberry Daiquiri, Orgi, Rainbow Cookies, Cherry Pie x Animal Cookies, and Pineapple Cindy. It took forever to narrow it down; they're the candidates for indoor chuck #1. View attachment 3919624


Lots of bean popping happening here


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 5, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Lots of bean popping happening here


All but Orgi, RC, and AP are a couple years old and more. I'd like to get a m and f A-OG. The In House are fems, then any 2 of strawberry daiquiri, tangie, lime 'nobyl, orgi. and cindy, for a total of 6 to fill the tent and make babies.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 5, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> All but Orgi, RC, and AP are a couple years old and more. I'd like to get a m and f A-OG. The In House are fems, then any 2 of strawberry daiquiri, tangie, lime 'nobyl, orgi. and cindy, for a total of 6 to fill the tent and make babies.


Tents gonna be a terp smoothie with all that variety


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm pretty excited I just pulled a few pods off of my bodhi moontang fem that had a strawberry banana from Crockett dump his load all over her this hybrid viged seeds look beautiful and I bet are gonna pack some heat and I might use sb pollen to also hit one of these ssdd/fat cherrys to keep it alive and going


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 5, 2017)

Gonna let them go a little longer but the seeds are brown and tigerd for the most part want as many quality seeds as possible off this little run and also the sb went into an exotic gassy pineapple haZe should be fire phenos to find


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 5, 2017)

Damn spilled coke on my chocolate trip (Hershey Kiss pheno)


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 5, 2017)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Has any one here DWC scrogged a Space Monkey? I currently have a GG#4 scroggin and it is a beast.. It's as though the strain was meant for screens.


sounds like a run worth while!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 5, 2017)

TK x SSDD day 32


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 5, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I can't stand the suspense waiting a couple more months....I need to know if 4 Ancient OG can be brought to life, so splash they go. F2s are the big hope, of course, but could be some flavorful F1s one way or the other. The others are Chernobyl, Tangie, Strawberry Daiquiri, Orgi, Rainbow Cookies, Cherry Pie x Animal Cookies, and Pineapple Cindy. It took forever to narrow it down; they're the candidates for indoor chuck #1. View attachment 3919624


ancient og pollen/girly run??!!!!!!....!!!!


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 5, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> I'm pretty excited I just pulled a few pods off of my bodhi moontang fem that had a strawberry banana from Crockett dump his load all over her this hybrid viged seeds look beautiful and I bet are gonna pack some heat and I might use sb pollen to also hit one of these ssdd/fat cherrys to keep it alive and going


that pic you posted a few days ago made me order the MoonTang finally. Stoked to scrog em out.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 5, 2017)

Dank Sinatra f2 
D46


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 5, 2017)

Where is all of these ssdd crosses coming from all of a sudden. I thought the ssdd was getting retired


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 5, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Dank Sinatra f2
> D46
> View attachment 3919735 View attachment 3919736


Holy fuc(*&**^&&*&(*&(!! well done @torontoke


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 5, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Where is all of these ssdd crosses coming from all of a sudden. I thought the ssdd was getting retired


and now the good shit comes out


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 6, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> that pic you posted a few days ago made me order the MoonTang finally. Stoked to scrog em out.


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 6, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> that pic you posted a few days ago made me order the MoonTang finally. Stoked to scrog em out.


I also crossed the straw banana into bingo pajama and into the moontang both fire bingo pajama is a super yummy strain a must have


----------



## jwreck (Apr 6, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Where is all of these ssdd crosses coming from all of a sudden. I thought the ssdd was getting retired


He lost the appalachia male so in a sense he cant make anymore ssdd, but that doesnt mean that he hasnt found and kept a stud ssdd male, not hard to find one of those


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 6, 2017)

jwreck said:


> He lost the appalachia male so in a sense he cant make anymore ssdd, but that doesnt mean that he hasnt found and kept a stud ssdd male, not hard to find one of those


Gotcha makes sense now u put it that way


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 6, 2017)

my space cake, ssdd, buckeye purple, black raspberry kush, and space monkey looking great got them all moved into the tent transplanted and topped most of them


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 6, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 3919909 my space cake, ssdd, buckeye purple, black raspberry kush, and space monkey looking great got them all moved into the tent transplanted and topped most of them


I here all this hype about led im not sold on it yet I don't care about the electric bill if the crop comes out how I want it ya know I've always done great w hid and I got the heat under control do you have anything done for pics under led? And how long have you been running led sorry to ask so many ? But I wanna know! Haha I love our bodhi thread and the riu community!


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 6, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Dank Sinatra f2
> D46
> View attachment 3919735 View attachment 3919736


Torontos finest! Haha good job brother !


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 6, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> that pic you posted a few days ago made me order the MoonTang finally. Stoked to scrog em out.


The moontang throws some variation one of the phenos stretches a lot but the other two I've seen should be great for scrog that's why I pollinated the moontang to improve the structure w the Crockett sb


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 6, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Where is all of these ssdd crosses coming from all of a sudden. I thought the ssdd was getting retired


I'm not sure but the ssddxfat cherry looks amazing I just pulled 5 from germ can't wait !!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 6, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> ancient og pollen/girly run??!!!!!!....!!!!


Would love to see a nice male....would be the wrong time for 100% shirleys, but if that happens one clone at least will get the attempted 'reverse' treatment on the back deck later this summer. Preservation, and all that jazz.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 6, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Where is all of these ssdd crosses coming from all of a sudden. I thought the ssdd was getting retired


He used a ssdd male to remake ss4, make barefoot dr and a few others, over a year ago. He also made a bunch of new f1's w this male. Crossed it to a bunch of his herem, like he does w his other males over a year ago. Since then he decided to let the male go, stating that he believes the male makes lovely crosses but that he believes the ssdd line is best by itself. Also that he will test and release the crosses he made over a year ago which u are seeing right now. Said that limited releases are more special when captured in a moment of time...... I read that on a comment B made on bodhiguides post on instagram.

So, in other words, ssdd and ssdd x's are all limited. Get em while they're hot. And dont pop em til yr in a position to keep the keeper cuts alive long term, these x's are pure fire!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 6, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> I here all this hype about led im not sold on it yet I don't care about the electric bill if the crop comes out how I want it ya know I've always done great w hid and I got the heat under control do you have anything done for pics under led? And how long have you been running led sorry to ask so many ? But I wanna know! Haha I love our bodhi thread and the riu community!


There is only one LED system worth buying right now and they are fucking beasts. Completely dusts everything that has ever been released int he LED industry and any other light type.

http://ursaled.com/#!/

I have quite a few ready to be fired up and one person already has a grow well into flowering on another site. They are well built and no one can touch their technology patents. This really is going to be the HPS/LEC/CMH killer. It covers 4x4 500 on edges and 1600 in center confirmed. The heat is dramatically less. This is currently imo state of the art lighting and the only company worth buying from.

Did I mention they are full spectrum? Yeah...the future has arrived.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 6, 2017)

Well my first grow was hps then I moved on to led because of heat issues I ran 2 700 watt mars hydro side by side in a 4x4 grow tent and had great results all my pics are on my old phone I'm only running led in veg right now and hps in flower wish I could use all led in flower but the hps are cheaper and the 2 LEDs want be enuff for my grow room I moved up from flowering in a 4x4,tent to growing in a 6 x 8,room


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 6, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Well my first grow was hps then I moved on to led because of heat issues I ran 2 700 watt mars hydro side by side in a 4x4 grow tent and had great results all my pics are on my old phone I'm only running led in veg right now and hps in flower wish I could use all led in flower but the hps are cheaper and the 2 LEDs want be enuff for my grow room I moved up from flowering in a 4x4,tent to growing in a 6 x 8,room


Yeah any LED not full spectrum I would not flower with. You definitely lose yield but do gain the benefit of way less energy and heat. $ is definitely the only thing now holding the LED market back right now. It is not cheap to produce new technology. Hopefully over the next 4 years we will see a good drop in prices because they are really expensive. I amazed to finally see a product worth purchasing now and I think it is great news for all of us.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 6, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> He used a ssdd male to remake ss4, make barefoot dr and a few others, over a year ago. He also made a bunch of new f1's w this male. Crossed it to a bunch of his herem, like he does w his other males over a year ago. Since then he decided to let the male go, stating that he believes the male makes lovely crosses but that he believes the ssdd line is best by itself. Also that he will test and release the crosses he made over a year ago which u are seeing right now. Said that limited releases are more special when captured in a moment of time...... I read that on a comment B made on bodhiguides post on instagram.
> 
> So, in other words, ssdd and ssdd x's are all limited. Get em while they're hot. And dont pop em til yr in a position to keep the keeper cuts alive long term, these x's are pure fire!


Gud advice of waiting to pop them I got 5 ssdd left gonna put them up til I can get a mother room up and running


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 6, 2017)

Gotta 1200 now with a veg and flower switch or run them both for full spectrum the 700 where full time full spectrum


----------



## j.t.1986 (Apr 6, 2017)

that male space monkey i kept behind.. i had it pegged as a lady before she showed me balls, only a few single balls no clusters yet like the others... turns out its just confused about its gender.. after the surge of pistils on the upper growth that i noticed last night. and no presence of balls up top. im confident in saying i called that one a little early. My bad on that one.. i think if i clip the few balls she will be fine.
i have seen this on a plant before where the balls were sparse(10-15 after all said and done). and it ended up being my prized plant that run(out of only 2 lol).

so TWO GIRLS!  i will have to edit my old post.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 6, 2017)

The SSDD cross I am running was gifted to me on bean form by one of my brothers. It's a stetchy thing and stands about 6ft tall.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 6, 2017)

So I'm trying to decide on who goes outside and I'm leaning towards SSDD based on what some are saying.. I don't have 6' of vertical space inside.. well maybe but it would be tight.. so I believe SSDD will get the Florida sun


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 6, 2017)

So what ssdd crosses would y'all luv to see


----------



## torontoke (Apr 6, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> So what ssdd crosses would y'all luv to see


Ssdd bx, ssdd f2,3,4,etc
If it's endagered someone needs to step in and help save it. Think of the next generation folks lol


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 6, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> There is only one LED system worth buying right now and they are fucking beasts. Completely dusts everything that has ever been released int he LED industry and any other light type.
> 
> http://ursaled.com/#!/
> 
> ...


Doesnt look that impressive. I bet the price is so high it makes no sense to use.
No prices on the site? No thanks.
Rebranding? No thanks
Lot of red flags. Alot of led companies claim to reinvent the wheel. I have yet to see any one be that much better than another.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 6, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Ssdd bx, ssdd f2,3,4,etc
> If it's endagered someone needs to step in and help save it. Think of the next generation folks lol


I concur sir if only I had the room or better yet the skill and knowledge I would be Willing to help keep it alive


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 6, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Doesnt look that impressive. I bet the price is so high it makes no sense to use.
> No prices on the site? No thanks.
> Rebranding? No thanks
> Lot of red flags. Alot of led companies claim to reinvent the wheel. I have yet to see any one be that much better than another.


oh... the technology is there already. just not from light building company's. The Led DIY movement is smoking the industry guys right now on cost and Full customization for your grow space. Look a little deeper if ya got some fabrication skills or you want to learn some.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 6, 2017)

I'd luv to have the gg4xssdd, fat cherryxssdd, blue dreamxssdd, or see sour dieselxssdd high octanexssdd cement shoesxssdd grape apexssdd green crackxssdd or ghost ogxssdd pretty much anythingxssdd


----------



## thezephyr (Apr 6, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I'd luv to have the gg4xssdd, fat cherryxssdd, blue dreamxssdd, or see sour dieselxssdd high octanexssdd cement shoesxssdd grape apexssdd green crackxssdd or ghost ogxssdd pretty much anythingxssdd


fat cherry is an afghani right? that one sounds really interesting.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 6, 2017)

thezephyr said:


> fat cherry is an afghani right? that one sounds really interesting.


 not sure


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hell I wanna cross them all  

Guess I gotta grow it out first


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 6, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Would love to see a nice male....would be the wrong time for 100% shirleys, but if that happens one clone at least will get the attempted 'reverse' treatment on the back deck later this summer. Preservation, and all that jazz.


Just need one! Stoked you are gonna preserve the ancient. *insert golf  here*


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 6, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> oh... the technology is there already. just not from light building company's. The Led DIY movement is smoking the industry guys right now on cost and Full customization for your grow space. Look a little deeper if ya got some fabrication skills or you want to learn some.


This.......but be careful though the DIY LED movement is addictive. The technology is evolving so fast that anything that can be bought from a light building company is almost guaranteed to be obsolete when it hits the market. Some very interesting things happening right now and I wouldn't at all be surprised if in 5 years LED is the only acceptable grow lights.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 6, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> This.......but be careful though the DIY LED movement is addictive. The technology is evolving so fast that anything that can be bought from a light building company is almost guaranteed to be obsolete when it hits the market. Some very interesting things happening right now and I wouldn't at all be surprised if in 5 years LED is the only acceptable grow lights.


Once they figure out the uv specs intensity and make us chips. its game over for the old sodium and hilade
as far as im concerned the tech is already beating down standard lamps. supplement with some agro bulbs and bam. game on.


----------



## jwreck (Apr 7, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> I here all this hype about led im not sold on it yet I don't care about the electric bill if the crop comes out how I want it ya know I've always done great w hid and I got the heat under control do you have anything done for pics under led? And how long have you been running led sorry to ask so many ? But I wanna know! Haha I love our bodhi thread and the riu community!


got 15 oz from 4 ssdd using 2 x 200w in a m2 - could have gotten more had i trained them but i usually just take a cutting from the top and let them be.
a lot depends on the strain though


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 7, 2017)

Ugh....looks like my ph meter shit the bucket ! Thank got for two day shipping amazon prime


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 7, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Ssdd bx, ssdd f2,3,4,etc
> If it's endagered someone needs to step in and help save it. Think of the next generation folks lol


I got u fam! Already made f2s. Bx, f3,f4 etc in the making.

Super happy w the results of the f2s. The parents used- mom is a fruity bubbashine leaner. Dad is a stretch bubbashine leaner (mom is very squatty, but similar terp prof). The offspring came out surprisingly similar. I filled my 4'×4' raised bed w a shit load of seeds and flowered from seed. Prolly a plant every 2 inches then culled males and ended up w more plants than i care to legally admit lol. The vast majority made 1.5' plants w beer bottle size colas of pure fruity funky bubbashine ssdd w many having the medicating bubbashine high. Shocking to me. I thought they would all be different. Many phenos were very similar.

I also made f2s w the same dad but w the wiz hat mom. Those are in the bed rn. Still culling males at this point so they got a ways to go but im pretty exited to see em finish. Also got some vegging to atrempt to select keepers for f3 and bx. Such a rewarding feeling making your own beans. Im hooked line n sinker lol. Everyone should try it. You can do some really cool stuff when u essentially have an unlimited number of beans. Rn im making more f2s. First round i only seeded small clones. Now im gonna make a shit load if em for the Armageddon seed stash


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 7, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I'd luv to have the gg4xssdd, fat cherryxssdd, blue dreamxssdd, or see sour dieselxssdd high octanexssdd cement shoesxssdd grape apexssdd green crackxssdd or ghost ogxssdd pretty much anythingxssdd


I tested gg4×ssdd. It wasnt released, i believe because of intersex traits. But i must say, the cut i selected is now nearly my favorite cut in my stables. And its because of 1 quality- flavor. Its thee terpyest plant i have. The flavor is sooo damn strong and delicious. Very hard for me to describe. Its very floral. All i can liken it to is a dryer sheet. But so strong and delicious and unique that the flavor coats yr mouth and flavor lingers long after smoked. And the texture of the smoke is super super thick yet smooth. It is extraordinary. I think the gg4 turbo charged the ssdd terps on this cut. Absolutely love it. She somehow got dubbed "her-bomb-bae" lol a play on the name harambe


----------



## Jaybodankly (Apr 7, 2017)

@40AmpstoFreedom looks like COB's to me. My money is on Quantum Boards being the champ.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 7, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> @40AmpstoFreedom looks like COB's to me. My money is on Quantum Boards being the champ.


2nd that


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 7, 2017)

Some bingo and more m tang and couple random others coming up nice!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 7, 2017)

Getting ready for the outdoor season, full pack of goji, full pack of the fuzz, full (15) pack of magenta hashplant. Now if I can keep my cat from eating the sprouts it will be a great season.

As I was pulling these out of the fridge I noticed I only have 3 more packs of bodhi good thing the 420 promos are coming gotta restock.


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 7, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> View attachment 3920527
> Getting ready for the outdoor season, full pack of goji, full pack of the fuzz, full (15) pack of magenta hashplant. Now if I can keep my cat from eating the sprouts it will be a great season.
> 
> As I was pulling these out of the fridge I noticed I only have 3 more packs of bodhi good thing the 420 promos are coming gotta restock.


What do you run formlight cycle before you throw them outside or are you somewhere warm enough to start outside as well


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 7, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> What do you run formlight cycle before you throw them outside or are you somewhere warm enough to start outside as well


Not warm here still over a foot of snow in the backyard, I will just start them under T5 on 18/6 get them transplanted and outside into a greenhouse in early may


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 7, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Not warm here still over a foot of snow in the backyard, I will just start them under T5 on 18/6 get them transplanted and outside into a greenhouse in early may



Hahaha same here. snow still covering everything still, must be Northeast aswell or canada lol


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 7, 2017)

CriticalCheeze said:


> Hahaha same here. snow still covering everything still, must be Northeast aswell or canada lol


Yup coastal Maine, drove an hour and a half Monday and played golf then today was shoveling a foot+ of snow off the spot I want to put up my greenhouse you gotta love New England


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 7, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Yup coastal Maine, drove an hour and a half Monday and played golf then today was shoveling a foot+ of snow off the spot I want to put up my greenhouse you gotta love New England



Haha Maine here aswell. I know.. i want to get out and play golf myself lol


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 7, 2017)

Usually i plant outside by May 20th but might wait until june 1st this yr


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 7, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Doesnt look that impressive. I bet the price is so high it makes no sense to use.
> No prices on the site? No thanks.
> Rebranding? No thanks
> Lot of red flags. Alot of led companies claim to reinvent the wheel. I have yet to see any one be that much better than another.


I don't care how things look even though it looks the best of all LED's and has the best profile and verified light spread. What I care about is the numbers it has produced and the patented technology of the chips used and type of LED lights + warranty. The rest is just icing. Nothing compare sin the industry as far as numbers and spread. There are no prices because it is not released yet and those that have them purchased them prerelease. It smashes any light out there in all numbers period. I am incredibly impressed by the grows I am seeing.

Rebranded? Yeah starlite is their industrial lighting company the grow lights needed to be separated to prevent confusion. Clearly no one is running from anything by clearly displaying links to both sites.


----------



## cookie stash (Apr 7, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> try not to get carried away with nitrogen trying to fix her at this stage. i like Earth Juice so no worries there but i wouldn't over do it on her. she might be a fast finisher if she's already yellowing her leaves. SSDD has a few phenos that are just plain finicky! i've got one i haven't fed at all (except *fresh *ewc when she was first up-potted in veg) and she is so green and hooked leaves you'd think she was suffering from too much N! i don't think your harvest will be impacted


cool... thanks for the insight. a lot ssdd growers here, so i figured i would get some knowledgable responses.

have two phenos that are lanky and lil taller and not very bushy, these are the most finicky and are displaying yellow leaves already. i fed strong NPK but the leaves are still yellowing quickly. i'm now noticing the bud leaves are starting to slightly lose color, as well.

edit: well, it looks i now have GNAT problem. which is probably why i'm seeing the problem with leaves. getting some diatomaceous earth 

here is the picture from leaves i pulled today... not sure if that helps narrow down the problem


----------



## toddwalker33 (Apr 7, 2017)

Any word on the GLG 420 promo specifics?


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 7, 2017)

cookie stash said:


> cool... thanks for the insight. a lot ssdd growers here, so i figured i would get some knowledgable responses.
> 
> have two phenos that are lanky and lil taller and not very bushy, these are the most finicky and are displaying yellow leaves already. i fed strong NPK but the leaves are still yellowing quickly. i'm now noticing the bud leaves are starting to slightly lose color, as well.
> 
> ...


Whats your ph?! soil type? that looks like a crazy lock out not a bug problem


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 7, 2017)

cookie stash said:


> cool... thanks for the insight. a lot ssdd growers here, so i figured i would get some knowledgable responses.
> 
> have two phenos that are lanky and lil taller and not very bushy, these are the most finicky and are displaying yellow leaves already. i fed strong NPK but the leaves are still yellowing quickly. i'm now noticing the bud leaves are starting to slightly lose color, as well.
> 
> ...


I'd scrap the diatomaceous earth and just put a thin layer of perlite over the soil. Easy peasy.


----------



## cookie stash (Apr 7, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Whats your ph?! soil type? that looks like a crazy lock out not a bug problem


ffof soil with organic nutes, so i don't bother checking PH. i've never had lockout problems in the past, so not sure.

i said gnats because fungus gnats cause damage like this: http://www.growweedeasy.com/sites/growweedeasy.com/files/fungus-gnats-cannabis-damage.jpg



hockeybry2 said:


> I'd scrap the diatomaceous earth and just put a thin layer of perlite over the soil. Easy peasy.


good idea


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 7, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Not warm here still over a foot of snow in the backyard, I will just start them under T5 on 18/6 get them transplanted and outside into a greenhouse in early may


I've always done it but I have a few that are kinda big and I don't want them to flower going outside gonna try to slowly reduce hrs of light


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 7, 2017)

CriticalCheeze said:


> Hahaha same here. snow still covering everything still, must be Northeast aswell or canada lol


I'm in the good ol northeast to


----------



## hillbill (Apr 8, 2017)

Sale "ends" at midnight. Lookout!

Diatomaceous Earth ditched? May it never be!


----------



## budLIFE60 (Apr 8, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> So what ssdd crosses would y'all luv to see


I made myself some ssdd x purple wookie seeds I'm excited to try out


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 8, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> I'm in the good ol northeast to



Hahaha hell yeah man. New england/ northeast love. We know the real struggle outdoors lol


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 8, 2017)

budLIFE60 said:


> I made myself some ssdd x purple wookie seeds I'm excited to try out
> View attachment 3920870



Good lookin beans


----------



## Jaybodankly (Apr 8, 2017)

today is last day on GLG pre-420 sale.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 8, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> today is last day on GLG pre-420 sale.


Do you think tomorrow is the first day of the 4/20 sale?


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 8, 2017)

If I remember right last year the 4/20 sale started between the 16th-18th


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 8, 2017)

it ends tonight at midnight


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 8, 2017)

cookie stash said:


> cool... thanks for the insight. a lot ssdd growers here, so i figured i would get some knowledgable responses.
> 
> have two phenos that are lanky and lil taller and not very bushy, these are the most finicky and are displaying yellow leaves already. i fed strong NPK but the leaves are still yellowing quickly. i'm now noticing the bud leaves are starting to slightly lose color, as well.
> 
> ...


i think you have over-watered her and she is suffering from lock-out - not much you can do now except try to let her soil dry out a bit more in between watering. in a pack of SSDD, there are always one or two girls that just won't go along with the rest of the bunch.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Apr 8, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Yup coastal Maine, drove an hour and a half Monday and played golf then today was shoveling a foot+ of snow off the spot I want to put up my greenhouse you gotta love New England


I'm on the Maine coast too....Man these Space Monkeys totally want N early in flower#


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 8, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> I'm on the Maine coast too....Man these Space Monkeys totally want N early in flower#



Haha tons of us from Maine on here now. Awesome. Maine grows some real dank fire. People just don't know it


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 8, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> i think you have over-watered her and she is suffering from lock-out - not much you can do now except try to let her soil dry out a bit more in between watering


I actually did a few dirt grows years ago. Try this: take an unsharpened pencil, and poke a bunch of deep holes into the over wet dirt. This will allow oxygen into the root area while it dries out. Drowning, after all, is suspension of air.



CriticalCheeze said:


> Haha tons of us from Maine on here now. Awesome. Maine grows some real dank fire. People just don't know it


According to metal monsters Blue Oyster Cult, it's pretty lonesome up there.
[Buck Dharma on killer solo....but you knew that ]


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 8, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I actually did a few dirt grows years ago. Try this: take an unsharpened pencil, and poke a bunch of deep holes into the over wet dirt. This will allow oxygen into the root area while it dries out. Drowning, after all, is suspension of air.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahaha wait until tourist season. Maine is one of those places where no matter how awesome and beautiful it is here, Us who live hear will always have something to complain about living here lol. Weather and Tourists.


----------



## cookie stash (Apr 8, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> i think you have over-watered her and she is suffering from lock-out - not much you can do now except try to let her soil dry out a bit more in between watering. in a pack of SSDD, there are always one or two girls that just won't go along with the rest of the bunch.


good point. gnats are a sign of overwatering now that i think about it. lesson learned!


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 8, 2017)

budLIFE60 said:


> I made myself some ssdd x purple wookie seeds I'm excited to try out
> View attachment 3920870


What did you think of the purple Wookie? I have one on day 35 flower. Brief smoke report?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Apr 8, 2017)

Love Maine. Used to vacation there all the time. Considering moving there now that all is legal and such.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Apr 8, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> What did you think of the purple Wookie? I have one on day 35 flower. Brief smoke report?


I only popped 3 seeds out the pack and got all males.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 8, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Love Maine. Used to vacation there all the time. Considering moving there now that all is legal and such.



Do it up man! love Livng here myself. Lifer lol. It is pretty laid back here, as long as you don't get involved with the other drug scenes up here. Medical program is the best in the country, and the recreational aspect is not too too bad.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 8, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Love Maine. Used to vacation there all the time. Considering moving there now that all is legal and such.



Did i mention land is dirt cheap? pun intended hahaha


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 8, 2017)

CriticalCheeze said:


> Did i mention land is dirt cheap? pun intended hahaha


Just chopped a dank zappa from Bodhi. Popped 1 seed. Burnt rubber terpene profile. Very potent. Hermied which seems normal for hash plant crosses in my experiences.. Stretched more than i expected. Not quite as lovely as CSI's gear as far as how beautiful the plants were. But again it had very good potency, unique flavor and yield that made it worth my time. Highly serrated leaves came out in my pheno which are indicative of G-13 heritage.


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 8, 2017)

CriticalCheeze said:


> Haha tons of us from Maine on here now. Awesome. Maine grows some real dank fire. People just don't know it


I know it lol I'm not Maine but close and I like how we do in the nor' east some real kind budz for sureeee


----------



## torontoke (Apr 8, 2017)

Atf x ssdd
Sorry I couldn't post a better pic
Smells like citrus air freshener spray


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 8, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> I know it lol I'm not Maine but close and I like how we do in the nor' east some real kind budz for sureeee



For real man, we know the struggle outdoors.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 8, 2017)

Many years in Wisconsin and sledding, fishing and hunting, swimming and sunbathing, all while shivering!


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 8, 2017)

Father in law grew up there. Never been though. Wifes been through a tornado out there.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 8, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Atf x ssdd
> Sorry I couldn't post a better pic
> Smells like citrus air freshener spray
> View attachment 3921236
> View attachment 3921237


gonna make f2's ?


----------



## torontoke (Apr 8, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> gonna make f2's ?


No sir
I culled all 8 males and these were testers anyway so I don't think I'd use it for any chucking. 
Not a very impressive yielder so I hope it smokes nice. Have another one that just got flipped so fingers crossed it's another girl


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 8, 2017)

torontoke said:


> No sir
> I culled all 8 males and these were testers anyway so I don't think I'd use it for any chucking.
> Not a very impressive yielder so I hope it smokes nice. Have another one that just got flipped so fingers crossed it's another girl


 i have two packs that were general release, hopefully it will be the smoke that youre looking for. are you gonna try barefoot dr also?


----------



## torontoke (Apr 8, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i have two packs that were general release, hopefully it will be the smoke that youre looking for. are you gonna try barefoot dr also?


 It smells amazing so fingers crossed.
If the one I just flipped is a he then maybe I will hit the cuts I took.
I was surprised to see it released as a limited tbh. 
I didn't get any of the barefoot dr yet


----------



## ibitegirls (Apr 9, 2017)

For SSDD, does the bubbashine pheno smell like chem? 

i got three ladies, one has chem smell, the other two have fruity aromas


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 9, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> gonna make f2's ?


Newbie question, I've only been at this bout 2yrs so still have a lot to learn, had some decent harvests but nothing to brag about yet.. yet..lol.. anyway, what is f2, f3 etc? First generation, 2nd generation, etc ?


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 9, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Newbie question, I've only been at this bout 2yrs so still have a lot to learn, had some decent harvests but nothing to brag about yet.. yet..lol.. anyway, what is f2, f3 etc? First generation, 2nd generation, etc ?


That is the generation of seeds from a cross of a Male x Female. i.e bubba kush male crossed with say white widow Female is a f1 Then if you took those, ollinated them, you would have F2. 

S1 is self pollination. Taking a female and pollinating itself resulting in S1 seeds.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 9, 2017)

A lot of S1 can be done with collodial silver


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 9, 2017)

CriticalCheeze said:


> That is the generation of seeds from a cross of a Male x Female. i.e bubba kush male crossed with say white widow Female is a f1 Then if you took those, ollinated them, you would have F2.
> 
> S1 is self pollination. Taking a female and pollinating itself resulting in S1 seeds.


I see.. thanks man


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 9, 2017)

CriticalCheeze said:


> A lot of S1 can be done with collodial silver


i am kinda scared of cs, i have done soma's method before though, "rhodelization" sorry if i've spelled it incorrectly...


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 9, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Newbie question, I've only been at this bout 2yrs so still have a lot to learn, had some decent harvests but nothing to brag about yet.. yet..lol.. anyway, what is f2, f3 etc? First generation, 2nd generation, etc ?


also the further you take the filial generations, the more you can narrow down to your own specific preferences...


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 9, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i am kinda scared of cs, i have done soma's method before though, "rhodelization" sorry if i've spelled it incorrectly...


Scared?


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 9, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i am kinda scared of cs, i have done soma's method before though, "rhodelization" sorry if i've spelled it incorrectly...



Yeah man, with CS you need to be cautious and get the amount down correctly or it's just a nightmare I've heard. Never done any fem breeding but have crossed a few regs before.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 9, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> also the further you take the filial generations, the more you can narrow down to your own specific preferences...



^


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 9, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I see.. thanks man


here is a pic that can explain better than i can...


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 9, 2017)

Vader Og on youtube has a pretty decent vid explaining it aswell.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 9, 2017)

Does it matter what male u use aslong as u keep using the similar type pheno female to breed with


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 9, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Does it matter what male u use aslong as u keep using the similar type pheno female to breed with




Not really to be 'factual' but to get a nice strong line of genetics bred you're going to want to find a real strong male. Be aware of what you're trying to breed. You're conditions you can work with. Like if you want a short plant out of it don't cross 2 sativas etc.. Dial in which strains are best for what YOU want. Then from there you have to pheno hunt those seeds. If you find a keeper you can grow it out and cross it back with itself.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 9, 2017)

I would like to build a breed chamber and start some of my own strains but theres so much that goes into it. With 2 indoor rooms already i can't be bothered lol. Working 40 hrs a week is enough...


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thnx its starting to come together now I've always wanted to create my on strains tailored to my needs and preferences and not having to keep spending tons of money on seeds is a plus it sucks spending money on seeds that all turn out to be watered down garbage and it eats up a lot of time trying to research strains and breeders time that could be spent perfecting my craft and honing my skills


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 9, 2017)

I hear u bro and it takes up much needed space that I need for vegging and flowering but I wanna try it so bad time is not a factor for me I have no life so I'm gud


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 9, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Thnx its starting to come together now I've always wanted to create my on strains tailored to my needs and preferences and not having to keep spending tons of money on seeds is a plus it sucks spending money on seeds that all turn out to be watered down garbage and it eats up a lot of time trying to research strains and breeders time that could be spent perfecting my craft and honing my skills



A lot of people will argue with me here on this but, if you want to find some very strong phenos and genetics then you need to stay away from feminized seeds. Most of them are just pollen chuckers whose conditions are most likely ideal and they just pump them out, which is why they an be unstable. Good genetics will cost money. 

Breeding yourself can be so beneficial, once you're dialed in. Just need to be willing to take the risk. 
(won't be cheap either)


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 9, 2017)

Bodhi is a good place to get regs though. Jordan of the islands. Ocean grown genetics. brothers grimm


----------



## hillbill (Apr 9, 2017)

I have had fun crossing IBLs with hybreeds. It gives me a basic direction and more consistent expression in my tiny world. 2 IBLs crossed work also. The crossed IBL offspring sometimes have incredible vigor.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 9, 2017)

CriticalCheeze said:


> A lot of people will argue with me here on this but, if you want to find some very strong phenos and genetics then you need to stay away from feminized seeds. Most of them are just pollen chuckers whose conditions are most likely ideal and they just pump them out, which is why they an be unstable. Good genetics will cost money.
> 
> Breeding yourself can be so beneficial, once you're dialed in. Just need to be willing to take the risk.
> (won't be cheap either)


Yeah I agree I'm not a fan of fem seeds using regs was the best move I ever made


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 9, 2017)

Yeah I'm a die hard bodhi fan hands down my fave breeder. I've tried ocean gown seeds frost giant and I didn't care for it but I got dark plasma in flower right now and sum jawa kush I'm gonna try if the dark plasma pans out. I also have sum buckeye purple in vegand I also picked up sum archive seeds to try the face off og bx and top dawgs 3 og's #3 that I'm about to pop see how they turn out


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 9, 2017)

What are ibls


----------



## hillbill (Apr 9, 2017)

Worked lines that are inbred and selected by breeders for consistent and similar traits.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 9, 2017)

Granola Funk


----------



## elkamino (Apr 9, 2017)

Dank Zappa


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 9, 2017)

She's beautiful very frosty


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 9, 2017)

ibitegirls said:


> For SSDD, does the bubbashine pheno smell like chem?
> 
> i got three ladies, one has chem smell, the other two have fruity aromas


Smells like blueberry muffins and kush


----------



## HydroChemBot (Apr 9, 2017)

Yeah


CriticalCheeze said:


> Haha tons of us from Maine on here now. Awesome. Maine grows some real dank fire. People just don't a
> 
> I'm lovin doing a bohdi seed grow, I have been doing clones so this seed run has been fun. When I put the seeds in h2o I was most excited for the space monkey, then more cowbell. And I just threw the oroblanco's in for fun. Now I'm most interested in the oroblanco ... funny how shit changes through out the grow


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 9, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Granola Funk
> View attachment 3921636 View attachment 3921634 View attachment 3921638


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 9, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Does it matter what male u use aslong as u keep using the similar type pheno female to breed with


Male selection is prolly the hardest part. Like if you like the " medicated euphoric high" from a strain like ssdd for example. Not all phenos have that high. Prolly less than more. So u want to breed and create seed where most of them have that high. Yr gonna want to select a male and female w that high. Selecting the female is the easy part- you just grow out females and smoke the bud to see what high they have. The male selection is the tricky part. How do u know what high a male passes on? The only way to know is to breed him to at least 3 different strains that you know well, then grow out females of the offspring and sample the bud. Now you might find a male that passes on that high, but what if it has a shitty frame, yield, flavor, etc or he could be too dominant or recessive. Finding a stud male that passes on all good qualities is prolly the hardest part of the game. Ive heard 1 in 100, but finding a male like Appalachia that makes everything it touches better, well thats prolly more like once in a lifetime. 

Ibl=inbred line


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 9, 2017)

I been looking for the Maine exclusive MOB for a while now lol. can't find it


----------



## HydroChemBot (Apr 9, 2017)

CriticalCheeze said:


> I been looking for the Maine exclusive MOB for a while now lol. can't find it


That mob is really nice, super super terpy... dm me


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 9, 2017)

my babies looking guy this morning


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 9, 2017)

The buckeye purple and black raspberry kush are looking very indica dominant especially the black raspberry. The others are looking more 50/50 some 60/40 leaning towards the sativa side


----------



## ibitegirls (Apr 9, 2017)

ssdd @ 5 weeks


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 9, 2017)

A clone of chocolate trip (Hershey Kiss pheno) frost don't stop


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 9, 2017)

ibitegirls said:


> ssdd @ 5 weeks
> View attachment 3921692


Looking gud


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> A clone of chocolate trip (Hershey Kiss pheno) frost don't stop View attachment 3921688


What kind of smells and taste does she have


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 9, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 3921668 my babies looking guy this morning


Hopefully they turn out gal


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 9, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> What kind of smells and taste does she have


Smells like a Hershey kiss. Haven't tasted it yet the plant this clone came off is in flower. Straight chocolate brother


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 9, 2017)

Lol I meant looking gud haha hope they're all girls except maybe 1 strong vigorous male ssdd to breed with


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 9, 2017)

Wow sounds amazing I'd luv to have sum chocolate weed lol gonna have to give that one a go


----------



## toddwalker33 (Apr 9, 2017)

restock coming soon according to incanlama these plus some regular restocks


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 9, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> restock coming soon according to incanlama these plus some regular restocksView attachment 3921706


So many strains I want so lil money


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 9, 2017)

sorry if this has been asked,you guys know of any seed companies that may be running 4/20 sales on bodhi? im assuming it would be cc/internet order.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 9, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> sorry if this has been asked,you guys know of any seed companies that may be running 4/20 sales on bodhi? im assuming it would be cc/internet order.


GreatLakeGenetics.com
JamesBeanCompany.com
Headiegardens (IG)
Inclama (IG)
But your best bet is GLG don't sleep or you will loose


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 9, 2017)

Great lakes is all I know of


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 9, 2017)

how far along into flower was that cut taken? @Vato_504


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> GreatLakeGenetics.com
> JamesBeanCompany.com
> Headiegardens (IG)
> Inclama (IG)
> But your best bet is GLG don't sleep or you will loose


what are we talking,i should be ready to hit order submit @Midnight 4/20?
thank you,btw @Vato_504


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 9, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> restock coming soon according to incanlama these plus some regular restocksView attachment 3921706


fuckin "time bandit" !!!!


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 9, 2017)

i know most people detest adam dunn, but here is an old vid that was finally uploaded.




it was great to hear the man talk...


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 9, 2017)

this is the reason i am anticipating "time bandit" from a great grower on another forum years ago...
and i am still waiting on something with the elusive wookie #25...


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 9, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> this is the reason i am anticipating "time bandit" from a great grower on another forum years ago...View attachment 3921733
> and i am still waiting on something with the elusive wookie #25...


I've got some of Nspecta's WIFI #43 X PCK vegging. 
Does this Time Bandit have WIFI #43 in it?


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 9, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got some of Nspecta's WIFI #43 X PCK vegging.
> Does this Time Bandit have WIFI #43 in it?


nice... oh yeah time bandit is wifi #43 x 88g13hp... two powerhouses, but i'm bias, due to the hashplant fathers being my favorite...


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 9, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i know most people detest adam dunn, but here is an old vid that was finally uploaded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of those dudes. Thought they did Bodhi's interview dirty. The man wants to share his knowledge and experience. But they just try and commercialize that crap. Opening comment from dunn " been trying to get you on this show for years" Then asks a question. Bodhi Starts to answer and The dude just cuts him off with his own story about Amsterdam. Who gives a fuck. I want to hear the Interviewee get his grove on. That's the point of it ffs. Oh well, maybe in the future we can get someone who actually gives a shit... To get a opportunity to interview da Bodhi one day.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 9, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> I'm not a fan of those dudes. Thought they did Bodhi's interview dirty. The man wants to share his knowledge and experience. But they just try and commercialize that crap. Opening comment from dunn " been trying to get you on this show for years" Then asks a question. Bodhi Starts to answer and The dude just cuts him off with his own story about Amsterdam. Who gives a fuck. I want to hear the Interviewee get his grove on. That's the point of it ffs. Oh well, maybe in the future we can get someone who actually gives a shit will get a shot to interview da Bodhi.


i know on like the 4th episode of the potcast, it was mentioned that there was an upcoming interview, been waiting ever since...


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 9, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> nice... oh yeah time bandit is wifi #43 x 88g13hp... two powerhouses, but i'm bias, due to the hashplant fathers being my favorite...


That sounds like a great cross! Any seeds available?


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 9, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> That sounds like a great cross! Any seeds available?


hopefully glg has them for the 4/20 sale...


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 9, 2017)

Hey guys,I know one individual has grown out pagoda here,but only had a few before they were lost.anyone else done them.
And also pink lotus,have both packs about 2 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Apr 9, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Hey guys,I know one individual has grown out pagoda here,but only had a few before they were lost.anyone else done them.
> And also pink lotus,have both packs about 2 1/2 weeks old.


Seen a short thread on pink lotus not long ago and have been trying to find it but keep coming up empty. Cant remember for the life of me where it was but if you come across it or any other please let me know and I will do the same.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 9, 2017)

Here's a small list of the possible bodhi drops for the 4/20 promo


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 9, 2017)

Forgot about this. But found a G-13 labs super skunk Fem seed a week ago. Tried to pop it. But no go. Was only 13 years old lol. saw some folks looking for some old skunk goodies. Wish I could have helped.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 9, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Forgot about this. But found a G-13 labs super skunk Fem seed a week ago. Tried to pop it. But no go. Was only 13 years old lol. saw some folks looking for some old skunk goodies. Wish I could have helped.



Hahahha got to love finding old bean laying around, especially if they pop ;D


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 9, 2017)

Still in it's original packaging  Should have put it on ebay in 2050 for a mere 250K ahahaha!!


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 9, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Still in it's original packaging  Should have put it on ebay in 2050 for a mere 250K ahahaha!!



Lmao.. be no worse than people selling fucking lays chips shaped like fuckin harambe... Lol


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 9, 2017)

I haven't given up on her yet. I built a quick little seed/ clone zone for here and flipped her over. Not holding my breath, But i shall give it a solid try.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 9, 2017)

Dank sinatra lower sample nug
Don't know about the 30% claims in reviews but super potent ntl. 
One bong hit of this and it's wobbly leg time.


----------



## Shmozz (Apr 9, 2017)

Soulmate. Smells like a wookie leaner...Only wish it had the same color like the one @crabpot grew, but I'm loving this plant. Day 45 and she's already filling out nicely


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 9, 2017)

Shmozz said:


> Soulmate. Smells like a wookie leaner...Only wish it had the same color like the one @crabpot grew, but I'm loving this plant. Day 45 and she's already filling out nicely View attachment 3921955 View attachment 3921954


Nice to see that lower push on her. Can't wait to see that cola at the end!


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 9, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Dank sinatra lower sample nug
> Don't know about the 30% claims in reviews but super potent ntl.
> One bong hit of this and it's wobbly leg time.
> View attachment 3921948


Gotta love getting the sea legs!
that's just a lower nug? 
got any of the top pics? She looks marvelous


----------



## torontoke (Apr 9, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Gotta love getting the sea legs!
> that's just a lower nug?
> got any of the top pics? She looks marvelous


Thank you sir
I've posted pics of them in here and in the basement dank genetics thread.
Haven't taken other pics she's drying.
I just got anxious and couldn't wait.


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 9, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Thank you sir
> I've posted pics of them in here and in the basement dank genetics thread.
> Haven't taken other pics she's drying.
> I just got anxious and couldn't wait.


I've got one on day 35 flower and so far she's a perfect specimen. I hope she's like yours.


----------



## Shmozz (Apr 9, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Nice to see that lower push on her. Can't wait to see that cola at the end!


Lower buds are getting floppy. I love these last couple weeks, and watching the weight just pile on


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 10, 2017)

CaliYo


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 10, 2017)

Bubba Katsu x Wookie testers came down this weekend at day 49:


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 10, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Bubba Katsu x Wookie testers came down this weekend at day 49:
> 
> View attachment 3922095
> 
> View attachment 3922094


Looking fooking dank sir......and day 49!?!?!?! Thats awesome. Here's hoping the final smoke is as good as she looks as is a keeper for you. She's a quicken.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2017)

I had two Space Monkey(gg4xWookie15) that were ready at 50 days.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 10, 2017)

Legends OG x Snow lotus (6' tall) smaller one, front left (tallest is mountain temple)


----------



## Psyphish (Apr 10, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Bubba Katsu x Wookie testers came down this weekend at day 49:
> 
> View attachment 3922095
> 
> View attachment 3922094


Isn't Peyote Purple a Bubba Katsu? Great frost on the Katsu, but didn't find it to be very potent.. is this the case with BK x Wookie?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 10, 2017)

Mountain Temple

Growing into a 2' x 3' hedge....first time in a 30 gal SIP


----------



## 1kemosabe (Apr 10, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Legends OG x Snow lotus (6' tall) smaller one, front left (tallest is mountain temple)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922132
> ...


Me last MT was a tall girl also. Im over 6' she was well over my head. Not as branchy/full as yours though (but she was chomped down a few times, deer, caterpillars, etc...) she had some real super dense nice sized nugs though.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 10, 2017)

Got some good stuff in this pack of mothers milk. Only 8 of them going in soil. One pheno smells like straight kush when I was transplanting. 

Going to veg them till they show sex


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 10, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Got some good stuff in this pack of mothers milk. Only 8 of them going in soil. One pheno smells like straight kush when I was transplanting.
> 
> Going to veg them till they show sex View attachment 3922361View attachment 3922362View attachment 3922364View attachment 3922365


Looking good fam. You like your seedlings to stretch like that


----------



## greencropper (Apr 10, 2017)

black triangle & love triangle + others just dropped at the tude...


----------



## COGrown (Apr 10, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> Isn't Peyote Purple a Bubba Katsu? Great frost on the Katsu, but didn't find it to be very potent.. is this the case with BK x Wookie?


PP is something like a katsu BX using a freak male found in a batch of Katsu bubba s1 seeds. That's why it's technically a regular seed line but produces almost exclusively (a couple males have been found) female seeds. And PP had amazing frost and bag appeal, but I couldn't find one with a flavor that appealed to me.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 10, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Looking good fam. You like your seedlings to stretch like that


Yea I don't mind, I left them out in the seed starter area so they stretched a bit.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 10, 2017)

I thought PP = PakistaniCitralKush x Bubba Katsu. I am going off of many years of memory there so could be wrong.


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 10, 2017)

How unfortunate that the only interview Bodhi has done has been with this idiot Adam Dunn. I know it's been said before, but it's so frustrating that Adam Dunn never shuts up even after he has asked a question. He's the worst interviewer I've ever heard. Horrible even by YouTube standards.


----------



## thezephyr (Apr 10, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> I'm not a fan of those dudes. Thought they did Bodhi's interview dirty. The man wants to share his knowledge and experience. But they just try and commercialize that crap. Opening comment from dunn " been trying to get you on this show for years" Then asks a question. Bodhi Starts to answer and The dude just cuts him off with his own story about Amsterdam. Who gives a fuck. I want to hear the Interviewee get his grove on. That's the point of it ffs. Oh well, maybe in the future we can get someone who actually gives a shit... To get a opportunity to interview da Bodhi one day.





Observe & Report said:


> How unfortunate that the only interview Bodhi has done has been with this idiot Adam Dunn. I know it's been said before, but it's so frustrating that Adam Dunn never shuts up even after he has asked a question. He's the worst interviewer I've ever heard. Horrible even by YouTube standards.


The show started out with that guy's mic mixed twice as loud as the others, that kinda sums it up. Bodhi was great. I've never heard of dunn before, but he seems kind of ignorant/closed minded even in regards to cannabis... at one point he actually describes diverse phenotypical variety and genetic diversity within a strain as merely an inconvenience.

It pissed me off when he was constantly dumping on the callers- 'ugh more callers, damn it, well I guess this is how we pay the bills, so, hello welcome to my show' 'ugh this guy has a shitty iphone speaker boooooo'. That shit was ridiculous, without callers and an audience his show has nothing, he could at least show some respect.

They ran a terrible show, didn't know how to use any of the equipment properly. they played the intro music on an iphone speaker, and the outro music blasted bodhi's headphones but was inaudible to the audience. They didn't even know how to use the "mute" or "hold" buttons on skype... the super loud phantom bong rips were kinda funny though.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Apr 10, 2017)

Complain all you want it was interesting to hear Bodhi speak.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 10, 2017)

he's has plenty of phone interviews floating around. Like to see body language and a face so I can really picture the shit he is describing. I thought he was kinda disrespected a bit...Talking, to me is about 15% of the human communication equation. Body language is the real insight in my book.  Sorry some one kicked me a nice nug from my silver lotus's last run.  got me thinking this fine evening.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Apr 10, 2017)

got a new camera,learning how to use it. here is some shots of the Chem 91 x snow lotus.

short pheno


----------



## elkamino (Apr 10, 2017)

I've followed this thread for a while now and there's been many waves of "Oh the Appy dad's gone so [_insert Bodhi strain here] _is limited and almost gone! Gotta scoop it up!!"

And I'm sure that's true. Its also worth noting that heading into 420, DBJ's got 245 packs of SSDD at GLG. FWIW. 

Imagine... a 2450 bean pheno hunt 



My keeper SSDD, @ ~7 weeks


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hell ya @elkamino she looks chunky! What she smell like? Kinda looks like one of my keepers


----------



## elkamino (Apr 10, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Hell ya @elkamino she looks chunky! What she smell like? Kinda looks like one of my keepers


That's the from-seed plant- def glad I got er cloned!

This pheno smells of buttery muffins- not blueberry muffins, just fresh baked goods, but the butter smell's got a cheesy/stanky rankness to it. I popped 4 and got 3 girls. All 3 have the muffin/baked good goodness smell (Bubbashine leaners?), the other two don't have the cheese rankness but do have some berry to them. Any of the 3 could be keepers, in my book. I kept the 2 that were done at 8 weeks and let the 10-weeker go, it wasn't as dense either so looked bigger but yielded the same.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 11, 2017)

elkamino said:


> That's the from-seed plant- def glad I got er cloned!
> 
> This pheno smells of buttery muffins- not blueberry muffins, just fresh baked goods, but the butter smell's got a cheesy/stanky rankness to it. I popped 4 and got 3 girls. All 3 have the muffin/baked good goodness smell (Bubbashine leaners?), the other two don't have the cheese rankness but do have some berry to them. Any of the 3 could be keepers, in my book. I kept the 2 that were done at 8 weeks and let the 10-weeker go, it wasn't as dense either so looked bigger but yielded the same.


My selection had everything to do w the high. Mines changed smells on me since it was a seedling. The buds on the seedling smelled like berrys and jet fuel. After cured it was more like blueberry muffins. Actually belvita blueberry breakfast biscuits to be exact. But the high is why i kept her. So euphoric and pain releiving that u cant help but notice. I kept another pheno too that was more chem leaning but w grape aftertones. That one has a creeper mind fuck high thats not as good imo as the bubshine high, but still very potent and intoxicating. Also its a 10 weeker. And the plant grows better. The bubbashine (8weeker) grows like shit. Both have A+ bag appeal. The nugs litterally stick to the bag, just like b says. I mean u have to peel them off like velcro. U could hold yr sac upside down and shake it and nothing would come out lol. Ive really been considering popping my other ssdd packs to find a bubbashine leaner w better vigor.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2017)

I couldn't narrow it down to just one with the SSDD...I just couldn't. 
I have two that I plan to keep around for a good long while.


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 11, 2017)

Tons of bodhi drops at Swedbank for humanity purple sunshine cherry sunshine blue sunshine and a couple others I think!


----------



## Dream Beaver (Apr 11, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I couldn't narrow it down to just one with the SSDD...I just couldn't.
> I have two that I plan to keep around for a good long while.


Haha seems to be a recurring theme with Bodhi packs. I kept 2 of my Jabbas Stash for quite some time maybe a year or more and finally let one of them go. And same with my Guava Hashplant. I just can't decide between 2 of them and I only got 3 ladies that run.

Multiple Keepers in every pack!


----------



## elkamino (Apr 11, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> My selection had everything to do w the high. Mines changed smells on me since it was a seedling. The buds on the seedling smelled like berrys and jet fuel. After cured it was more like blueberry muffins. Actually belvita blueberry breakfast biscuits to be exact. But the high is why i kept her. So euphoric and pain releiving that u cant help but notice. I kept another pheno too that was more chem leaning but w grape aftertones. That one has a creeper mind fuck high thats not as good imo as the bubshine high, but still very potent and intoxicating. Also its a 10 weeker. And the plant grows better. The bubbashine (8weeker) grows like shit. Both have A+ bag appeal. The nugs litterally stick to the bag, just like b says. I mean u have to peel them off like velcro. U could hold yr sac upside down and shake it and nothing would come out lol. Ive really been considering popping my other ssdd packs to find a bubbashine leaner w better vigor.


Agreed, the nugs are absolutely A+ bag appeal, on all 3 phenos. But not just bag appeal, killer in every way.

Can't keep my nose out of the jars.

Someone posted earlier that B has retired the SSDD cross line, because he feels that SSDD is the pinnacle of this poly-hybrid blending, that further crosses can be good but not better than SSDD. I'm no expert lol but just might agree with Bodhi, the SSDDs are as good as any I've grown, and it makes me wonder if instead of trying to snag the latest crosses, maybe I should drop my wad on a few SSDD packs, and sit tight. I still got 8 SSDD beans, plus 12 or so other Bodhi packs damnit, but the 420 sale;s comin up and all...

I've already posted this pic, but... 
SSDD at Day 42


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 11, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I couldn't narrow it down to just one with the SSDD...I just couldn't.
> I have two that I plan to keep around for a good long while.


Same here bro! From my first and only pack of ssdd i pulled 2 keeper females, a hashmakers dream og female, the butter cut, and a stud male that breeds gold. I also have a few more keepers w ssdd parents.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 11, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Agreed, the nugs are absolutely A+ bag appeal, on all 3 phenos. But not just bag appeal, killer in every way.
> 
> Can't keep my nose out of the jars.
> 
> ...


I gotta agree. But i must say, the gg4×ssdd keeper i have is one if the loudest most unique deliciously terpy plants/buds ive ever come across. And ibe seen some bud in my years lol. But i totally can understand what b is saying. Ssdd is the closest to the holy grail ive ever seen. It is the complete package. I look at its crosses as just bonuses


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 11, 2017)

I found 3 keepers out of the pack I ran of SSDD. 2 somewhat similar and 1 that was totally different than the other 2. 2 of 3 would not clone for shit while the 3rd one sprouted roots on every damn cutting I took no matter what I threw at it. Ended up keeping the one that was easy ti clone for obvious reasons.

First time running her clones through my new setup (coco & synthetic nutes) and just started the 4th week of bloom. She is giving off this funky smell that I can only compare to dirty feet covered in old cheese. Hopefully that smell mellows out alittle as we get closer to harvest. Certainly not the blueberry muffins I remember when I grew her in dirt.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 11, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Agreed, the nugs are absolutely A+ bag appeal, on all 3 phenos. But not just bag appeal, killer in every way.
> 
> Can't keep my nose out of the jars.
> 
> ...


Man that shit is crazy frosty looking great can't wait to throw my into flower gonna be awhile though probably gonna top them a few more times


----------



## elkamino (Apr 11, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> I found 3 keepers out of the pack I ran of SSDD. 2 somewhat similar and 1 that was totally different than the other 2. 2 of 3 would not clone for shit while the 3rd one sprouted roots on every damn cutting I took no matter what I threw at it. Ended up keeping the one that was easy ti clone for obvious reasons.
> 
> First time running her clones through my new setup (coco & synthetic nutes) and just started the 4th week of bloom. She is giving off this funky smell that I can only compare to dirty feet covered in old cheese. Hopefully that smell mellows out alittle as we get closer to harvest. Certainly not the blueberry muffins I remember when I grew her in dirt.


Got pix?


----------



## kingzt (Apr 11, 2017)

I popped 5 seeds of the ssdd and got 2 females. Both looking like indica dominant but one is really bushy and a slow vegger. The other grows a lot faster but still looks like an indica dominant. Any idea which sides they could be leaning?


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 11, 2017)

kingzt said:


> I popped 5 seeds of the ssdd and got 2 females. Both looking like indica dominant but one is really bushy and a slow vegger. The other grows a lot faster but still looks like an indica dominant. Any idea which sides they could be leaning?





MojoRizing said:


> I found 3 keepers out of the pack I ran of SSDD. 2 somewhat similar and *1 that was totally different than the other 2.*


Just as an FYI the 1 that I was talking about that was totally different then her 2 sisters was a short bushy slow veg gal herself that gave off fat ass nugs that looked like wiffle ball bats. This was the from seed run though and I soooooo wanted to run her from clone but none of her clones would root for me. The other 2 gals that were very alike in phenotype grew like xmas trees with decent side branching. One of these twins wouldn't clone for me either so I ended up with the one that was easy peasy to clone. She had the better structure, side branching and yield of all 3 but was last when it came to bag appeal. She was still fire though with big chunky buds and is a monster when it comes to health and vigor. I am hoping she has a better showing terpene wise this run in my new setup. My run from seed with her was in subcools super soil and it just ran out of steam towards the end.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 11, 2017)

Any one here use or have used canna coco ive had the pk 13/14 for a while but don't know when to use it any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 11, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Any one here use or have used canna coco ive had the pk 13/14 for a while but don't know when to use it any help would be greatly appreciated


 Never used it but this might help, 
http://www.canna-uk.com/pk_13_14


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 11, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Never used it but this might help,
> http://www.canna-uk.com/pk_13_14


Thnx I got so many mixed answers on other forums the only prob is I don't know when I harvest Is never keep up with when they go into flower or anything like that I just run them til I start seeing amber trichs


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2017)

kingzt said:


> I popped 5 seeds of the ssdd and got 2 females. Both looking like indica dominant but one is really bushy and a slow vegger. The other grows a lot faster but still looks like an indica dominant. Any idea which sides they could be leaning?


Not sure how many phenos have been found (3 last I checked) but I have a taller and shorter squat one. 
The taller, stretchy one is fairly easy to grow, yields good and while curing smells like strawberry Nesquik. I could smell this all day. I love it....but she will stretch so be prepared. 
The short squat one can be finicky, has a deep melted butter smell with touch of berry, and is a bit stronger. Doesnt really stretch and yields better than the taller. One of the best I have for pain relief. Some mornings my legs feel like they don't even belong to me and few tokes of this and I'm right as rain. Both really love mag/k and seem to always want more. 

I've lost cuts in the past due to...well, just life and "shit happening" so I'm definitely going to be grabbing a couple extra packs to have on reserve.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 11, 2017)

I had a timer mess up on me and was giving a couple plants more light than they needed didn't catch it till it was too late and the 2 plants started showing signs of new growth and It looks like it kinda reveged while still trying to


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 11, 2017)

this is what the other buds look like


----------



## Shmozz (Apr 11, 2017)

Here's my soulmate at around day 44. The smell is unreal. Lavender funk, but with a subtle sweetness. Wish I took a clone, but I'm looking forward to pheno hunting the rest of the pack some day. Definitely recommend this strain for anyone looking for a wookie cross.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 11, 2017)

that backdrop is sic in the third pic. Absolutely love the way the flash hit!!


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 11, 2017)

Few more bubba katsu x wookie harvest pics, took them down at day 49:


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Know One (Apr 11, 2017)

Looks amazing.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 11, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Few more bubba katsu x wookie pics harvest pics, day 49:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923133
> ...


So did you chop this beauty on day 49?


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 11, 2017)

torontoke said:


> So did you chop this beauty on day 49?


Yessir, all four phenos came down on day 49 (last Sunday).


----------



## torontoke (Apr 11, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Yessir, all four phenos came down on day 49 (last Sunday).
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923174


What kind of light and cycle do you use?
If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Know One (Apr 11, 2017)

I am getting ready to drop 3 "Jabbas Stash" and 3 "Goji OG" in the next 2 or 3 days. From past experience, Bodhi can't be beaten.
I grew out Super Snow Lotus a couple of years ago and still remember it as a favorite.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 12, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Few more bubba katsu x wookie harvest pics, took them down at day 49:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923133
> ...


Absolutely stunning mate, well done


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 12, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Yessir, all four phenos came down on day 49 (last Sunday).
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923174


To be clear..
Do start your days 1-49 days

or 2 weeks after flip,


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 12, 2017)

torontoke said:


> What kind of light and cycle do you use?
> If you don't mind me asking.


No worries, man - I don't mind. 

In my el cheapo amazon 4x4 tent, I use 12x cree 3590 cobs at 1400ma, but dimmed to about 60-75% through most of the cycle. I run them 12/12 just like most everyone else - no tricks, no far red or any of that snake oil.  (I'd like to try far red, but no time to build yet.)





Lightgreen2k said:


> To be clear..
> Do start your days 1-49 days
> 
> or 2 weeks after flip,


I start counting the day they go into 12/12. These finished at 49 days from the day they went into the flowering tent.

Lots of people have noted fast finishers from Wookie crosses, and COBs tend to also speed things up a little bit.

You could also argue that I take my flowers a little earlier than some - I wait until I see mostly cloudy and a few amber trichs. I try to maximize potency and flavor, not calyx size or weight. 

I also run 100% organic in homemade SIPs, not that that impacts finishing time too much in either direction.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2017)

Flowered two Space Monkey last year and they are Wookie to GG4 cross. I chopped at 50 days and the trichs were mostly cloudy but going amber fast. Also under COBs. Just chopped a Thunder Wookie at 59 days.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 12, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> No worries, man - I don't mind.
> 
> In my el cheapo amazon 4x4 tent, I use 12x cree 3590 cobs at 1400ma, but dimmed to about 60-75% through most of the cycle. I run them 12/12 just like most everyone else - no tricks, no far red or any of that snake oil.  (I'd like to try far red, but no time to build yet.)
> 
> ...


Thanks
I usually get most gear to finish up under 50 days but I do things a lil unconventionally.
If you get these Wookie crosses done in 49 days I'm curious now how fast they could be finished when really pushed.
Time and patience are in short supply for me and I am always searching for the quickest rotations.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 12, 2017)

My post last night got cut off but I got 2 plants that looked like they tried to reveg when they where close to finishing shooting out new growth pics on the previous page of the finished looking buds and the tops with new growth should I let them keep going or chop them and take what I can from them thnx


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 12, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> My post last night got cut off but I got 2 plants that looked like they tried to reveg when they where close to finishing shooting out new growth pics on the previous page of the finished looking buds and the tops with new growth should I let them keep going or chop them and take what I can from them thnx


Really depends on if you want to take the risk of letting it finish. If it's doing that and you leave it in 12/12 it might throw balls. You're going to have to watch it close and it's finish will most likely be delayed. 

Could end up with a larger yield and no nuts if you're lucky and everything goes perfect  Keep it stress free from now till finish and you might end up ok.

Personally I'd let it keep going if I needed the smoke and if I didn't have a bunch of other plants in the same space that could be effected if it pollinates. If you got a bunch of other plants and you'll be good on smoke chop it, it's not worth the risk in that situation.

Hard to say what any given plant will do under stress some genetics being more sensitive than others.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 12, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Really depends on if you want to take the risk of letting it finish. If it's doing that and you leave it in 12/12 it might throw balls. You're going to have to watch it close and it's finish will most likely be delayed.
> 
> Could end up with a larger yield and no nuts if you're lucky and everything goes perfect  Keep it stress free from now till finish and you might end up ok.
> 
> ...


Thnx I had tunnel vision didn't think about it throwing sacs probably gonna chop it today an cut my losses I got 6 newer plants in there and I don't need anything going wrong with those girls


----------



## elkamino (Apr 12, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I usually get most gear to finish up under 50 days but I do things a lil unconventionally.


Hmmmm... interesting! Care to elaborate?!


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 12, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Hmmmm... interesting! Care to elaborate?!


he's got a baller ass thread where he does reduced lights on time during flower. Seems to be going well for him. he's been doing it for a long ass while, even while mofo's hate on him.

Seriously check out his thread, his buds look great and he runs 4 less hours than most folks.

edit: https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-8hr-flowering-experiment.865489/page-65

there's a LINKAROOOOO!



Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Thnx I had tunnel vision didn't think about it throwing sacs probably gonna chop it today an cut my losses I got 6 newer plants in there and I don't need anything going wrong with those girls


No problem. Just had a timer fuck up my last grow, was checking my COB's with my multimetre and left my timer on "always on".

Now I got seedy weedys  Strains with GSC in them do not take this well


----------



## torontoke (Apr 12, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> he's got a baller ass thread where he does reduced lights on time during flower. Seems to be going well for him. he's been doing it for a long ass while, even while mofo's hate on him.
> 
> Seriously check out his thread, his buds look great and he runs 4 less hours than most folks.
> 
> ...


Your far to kind sir


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 12, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Your far to kind sir


Credit where it's due, a lot of people wouldn't stick with the project with the naysayers in here a lot of folks get discouraged by such things and don't come back and complete their threads. 

I appreciate someone taking the time to do something to find out the results of their hypothesis. There's lots of myths spread every day regarding this plant, it's nice to see someone looking for definitive answers rather than "Feels"

What you are doing benefits everyone here, even if it was a huge failure, which it clearly isn't, if the information is complete it's worth it.

I've been gone for 2 years come back and you're still updating with new information. It's impressive as fuck you have a thread that old on this forum that hasn't deteriorated into people throwing shit at each other.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 12, 2017)

greencropper said:


> black triangle & love triangle + others just dropped at the tude...


are you across the pond & prefer to use attitude/choice ?


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 12, 2017)

elkamino said:


> I've followed this thread for a while now and there's been many waves of "Oh the Appy dad's gone so [_insert Bodhi strain here] _is limited and almost gone! Gotta scoop it up!!"
> 
> And I'm sure that's true. Its also worth noting that heading into 420, DBJ's got 245 packs of SSDD at GLG. FWIW.
> 
> ...


245.......... those are gonna disappear faster than we think, with the buy 2 get 1, and then the buy 1 get 1 promo...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Apr 12, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Credit where it's due, a lot of people wouldn't stick with the project with the naysayers in here a lot of folks get discouraged by such things and don't come back and complete their threads.
> 
> I appreciate someone taking the time to do something to find out the results of their hypothesis. There's lots of myths spread every day regarding this plant, it's nice to see someone looking for definitive answers rather than "Feels"
> 
> ...


----------



## Know One (Apr 12, 2017)

I ordered using bitcoin and got some nice freebies for using this methid to pay. They don't take orders using credit cards from US anymore.
Original order was for Bodhi- 11 -Goji OG
I got free:

1-TH seeds- Sage and Sour
1-Dinafem Seeds Original Amnesia
1-Dinafem -Original Amnesia (Auto)
1-Bomb seeds -THC Bomb
1-Bomb seeds- Bubble Bomb
1-G13 Labs Seeds Blueberry Gum

5-Bodhi Seeds Jabba's Stash


----------



## greencropper (Apr 12, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> are you across the pond & prefer to use attitude/choice ?


yes im across the pond, not many US banks post outside also not many accept CC, but ive purchased plenty from the US banks that do! i put headsup alert for any bank that has recent drop for people worldwide, im not stuck on one bank


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 12, 2017)

greencropper said:


> yes im across the pond, not many US banks post outside also not many accept CC, but ive purchased plenty from the US banks that do! i put headsup alert for any bank that has recent drop for people worldwide, im not stuck on one bank


 understood, try glg though, i think dbj can work with you...


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 12, 2017)

Just got a few pages into your thread for reduced lighting schedule @torontoke . I've been running the 13 hour routine in veg for years. Can't wait to see how this 2 years of data stack up on the flower side. Great so far!


----------



## torontoke (Apr 12, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Just got a few pages into your thread for reduced lighting schedule @torontoke . I've been running the 13 hour routine in veg for years. Can't wait to see how this 2 years of data stack up on the flower side. Great so far!


It's a long boring read.
Better off jumping to page 50 lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 12, 2017)

torontoke said:


> It's a long boring read.
> Better off jumping to page 50 lol


Yeah, I'm waiting for the movie.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 12, 2017)

jump 41 pages?! nah I think i'll go through it  Your etiquette speaks for it's self so far. Turned a potential troll into being along for the ride by page two haha Love that shit That earns a full read in my book  Been playing around with energy usage and growing multiple's of plant species for years. It's a viable option to tell the power monopoly's to fuck off! And keep the globe cleaner for those that care. For the most part this is a greedy industry, which is a little upsetting. But hey I'm a indoor grower. Prefer it , so I'm guilty as well until I get RE off grid set up.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 12, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, I'm waiting for the movie.


So is You Tube haha


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 12, 2017)

Well I made it to page 17 or so but from the sounds of it I may be switching light schedules. I've been wanting to run another flower room but was worried about the electric bill. But if I can cut it down to 6 hours then I can run 3 more lights for a total of 6 and it should be the equivalent of running 3 on 12/12 right? Either way can't wait to read the rest for those who already seen the movie don't spoil the ending for me


----------



## toddwalker33 (Apr 12, 2017)

Still no word on GLG 4/20 promos? 8 days and counting. Fingers crossed for BOGOs


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 12, 2017)

O yeah forgot to mention thanks for all ur hard work and ur incredible optimisim through all the negativite comments and staying strong and remaining focused u my friend are an oak keep up the gud wurk


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 12, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> Still no word on GLG 4/20 promos? 8 days and counting. Fingers crossed for BOGOs


4 more days or so.. Standby to standby


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 12, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> Still no word on GLG 4/20 promos? 8 days and counting. Fingers crossed for BOGOs


Fingers crossed 2 don't have much money so bogo would be awesome don't really need the seeds but hey I'm a junkie and I need my fix that time bandit has my name all over it and I'd luv to have one of those ssdd crosses


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 12, 2017)

I hear ya on that man. Got hit by the chp today. It goes faster than it comes for sure.


----------



## toddwalker33 (Apr 12, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Fingers crossed 2 don't have much money so bogo would be awesome don't really need the seeds but hey I'm a junkie and I need my fix that time bandit has my name all over it and I'd luv to have one of those ssdd crosses


Probably 90% of us don't need the seeds it just chasing the dragon err holy grail


----------



## j.t.1986 (Apr 13, 2017)

Hoping for bogo also need to get that SSDD, wanted dank sinatra too but looks like GLG doesnt have stock. need to figure out something else indica leaning i guess.. that dank has been looking great though.

*Space monkey's* are about 17 days in flower and are coming along awesome. Topped and tied down the 2 of them have filled my cab wall to wall, front to back, and have just about doubled in height since flip and not stopping yet, lots of bud sites.

the one with the balls, i picked off more than i was comfortable with(around 15 or so, some sacs with pistils and nanners) but nothing on any good parts, and all on lower parts. its been all clear last couple days.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 13, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> Still no word on GLG 4/20 promos? 8 days and counting. Fingers crossed for BOGOs


Fingers crossed 2 don't have much money so bogo would be awesome don't really need the seeds but hey I'm a junkie and I need my fix that time bandit has my name all over it and I'd luv to have one of those ssdd crosses


j.t.1986 said:


> Hoping for bogo also need to get that SSDD, wanted dank sinatra too but looks like GLG doesnt have stock. need to figure out something else indica leaning i guess.. that dank has been looking great though.
> 
> *Space monkey's* are about 17 days in flower and are coming along awesome. Topped and tied down the 2 of them have filled my cab wall to wall, front to back, and have just about doubled in height since flip and not stopping yet, lots of bud sites.
> 
> the one with the balls, i picked off more than i was comfortable with(around 15 or so, some sacs with pistils and nanners) but nothing on any good parts, and all on lower parts. its been all clear last couple days.


The black raspberry kush I got is an indica leaner and very dank with a great smell


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 13, 2017)

Post from my Ig account earlier today.. 

  
All views.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 13, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> Probably 90% of us don't need the seeds it just chasing the dragon err holy grail


here you go in regards to glg & dbj


----------



## hillbill (Apr 13, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> here you go in regards to glg & dbjView attachment 3923986


SOME MIGHT HAVE BEEN WAITING TO SEE THIS,


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 13, 2017)

hillbill said:


> SOME MIGHT HAVE BEEN WAITING TO SEE THIS,


i got a couple emails showing promos for other breeders, i'm still waiting on the one concerning my favorite though...


----------



## limonene (Apr 13, 2017)

when you're browsing bodhi seeds on GLG have a quick look at the Thunderfudge genetics section too. Id definitely recommend his gear to all.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 13, 2017)

limonene said:


> when you're browsing bodhi seeds on GLG have a quick look at the Thunderfudge genetics section too. Id definitely recommend his gear to all.


Nice to see u on here guy didn't know u were a member


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 13, 2017)

B-man obviously thinks very highly of Boysenberry and Cherry Hashplant, since they along with SSDD are are the only generally available packs in the Loompa auction. Which Suge pure kush cross is that, Appy?


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 13, 2017)

limonene said:


> when you're browsing bodhi seeds on GLG have a quick look at the Thunderfudge genetics section too. Id definitely recommend his gear to all.


tony green & strayfox also...


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 13, 2017)

j.t.1986 said:


> Hoping for bogo also need to get that SSDD, wanted dank sinatra too but looks like GLG doesnt have stock. need to figure out something else indica leaning i guess.. that dank has been looking great though.
> 
> *Space monkey's* are about 17 days in flower and are coming along awesome. Topped and tied down the 2 of them have filled my cab wall to wall, front to back, and have just about doubled in height since flip and not stopping yet, lots of bud sites.
> 
> the one with the balls, i picked off more than i was comfortable with(around 15 or so, some sacs with pistils and nanners) but nothing on any good parts, and all on lower parts. its been all clear last couple days.


 my black raspberry kush notice the fat indica dominant leaves


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 13, 2017)

On top of being really dank and smelling great she is an excellent yielder considering how fire she is and very little fluctuations in phenotypes almost all the same so far


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 13, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> On top of being really dank and smelling great she is an excellent yielder considering how fire she is and very little fluctuations in phenotypes almost all the same so far


are you gonna run the raspberry hashplant & compare the two?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 13, 2017)

Wish I could don't have any raspberry hashplant seeds and my schedule is pretty full still got gogi og, space nectar, chem91 x snow lotus, prayer tower, black triangle, Apollo 11, and purple wookie also got sum jawa kush and star fighter x lbl, deadhead x lbl and bubba kush x lbl I wanna work in there sum time


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 14, 2017)

Caliyo...


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 14, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Wish I could don't have any raspberry hashplant seeds and my schedule is pretty full still got gogi og, space nectar, chem91 x snow lotus, prayer tower, black triangle, Apollo 11, and purple wookie also got sum jawa kush and star fighter x lbl, deadhead x lbl and bubba kush x lbl I wanna work in there sum time


How's your purple Wookie? I have one in week 6 and she's got this lovely fruit/floral aroma. I believe that's the Wookie male?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 14, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> How's your purple Wookie? I have one in week 6 and she's got this lovely fruit/floral aroma. I believe that's the Wookie male?


Haven't ran it yet all the strains named above are what I need to run right now I got space monkey and dark plasma in flower probably 3 or 4 weeks in I've already ran the space monkey before and she is my fave hope my purple wookie shares the same smell as urs


----------



## Deep21 (Apr 14, 2017)

I just recieved a free gift of love from Bohdi Seeds. It is Sour Butter X 88GL3/HP. Anyone heard of Sour Butter?


----------



## COGrown (Apr 14, 2017)

Deep21 said:


> I just recieved a free gift of love from Bohdi Seeds. It is Sour Butter X 88GL3/HP. Anyone heard of Sour Butter?


Sunshine Daydream phenotype, I believe.


----------



## Deep21 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ok. That sounds very nice indeed! We will see the goodness soon when i plant these seeds! Thank you.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## mr. childs (Apr 15, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 3925171


i will try my best to only pick up time bandit... just bought two packs of cherry hashplant, & still have a pack of space nectar...


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 15, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i will try my best to only pick up time bandit... just bought two packs of cherry hashplant, & still have a pack of space nectar...


 Yeah I wanna grab the time bandit too and maybe the cherry sunshine and maybe the blue sunshine. I was hoping for sum purple sunshine but looks like a big negatory on that snowman


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2017)

My one ASS is at 38 days and is topped early and LSTed. It is a smallish plant but is beginning to bulk up a bit. Very much Indica expressing and frosty with tall trichs. 

I was a bit disappointed with the Oaxacan Zipolite when I vaped it and it really needed high temps to really get much vapor, but the high was pleasant enough. So yesterday I loaded a little stone pipe and went outside to check my compost and have a smoke. Boom! boom! Full face numbing rush! Nah! Hit it again. Boom! boom! Must have been a fluke!

Just took stone pipe with Oaxacan Zipolite on the back deck and lit it up. Boom! Boom! Not a fluke! Never had anything that had to be smoked, not vaped.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 15, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 3925239


Charge your phone!  haha

These promos are gonna get me in trouble. Spent almost 2k last year


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 15, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Charge your phone!  haha
> 
> These promos are gonna get me in trouble. Spent almost 2k last year


Lol my battery stays low it 3% now. Wow 2k on seeds makes me feel a lot better bout my habit I only get 2 pks at a time so I can get the free 3rd pk


----------



## ibitegirls (Apr 15, 2017)

1st day of Week 6 Flowering

three SSDD's in 3 gallon smart pots under LEDs. popped 4 seeds and got 3 females.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 15, 2017)

ibitegirls said:


> 1st day of Week 6 Flowering
> 
> three SSDD's in 3 gallon smart pots under LEDs. popped 4 seeds and got 3 females.


Sick setup in that 2x2!
I've always hated mine, your setup just opened my mind . Clean


----------



## ibitegirls (Apr 15, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Sick setup in that 2x2!
> I've always hated mine, your setup just opened my mind . Clean


Thank you... I love my 2x2. i tossed out my large sized tent because i never utilized all of the space.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 15, 2017)

ibitegirls said:


> 1st day of Week 6 Flowering
> 
> three SSDD's in 3 gallon smart pots under LEDs. popped 4 seeds and got 3 females.


Wow that's sum amazing looking plants and sum really nice size buds what a great set up what's ur harvest numbers like


----------



## ibitegirls (Apr 15, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Wow that's sum amazing looking plants and sum really nice size buds what a great set up what's ur harvest numbers like


Thank you! This is my first time growing in 2x2 with LEDs. I actually don't even own a scale haha


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 15, 2017)

Well keep up the gud work ur killing it. I think sum off the best quality comes from small grows.


----------



## toddwalker33 (Apr 15, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Charge your phone!  haha
> 
> These promos are gonna get me in trouble. Spent almost 2k last year


Dayyyyyyummmmmmmmmmmmm. I feel like going to a confessional after spending 300 on a whim on seeds. You put me to shame bob lol


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 15, 2017)

Good stuff!! And thank you for the insight to your garden! @ibitegirls


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 16, 2017)

I've had a bit of a weird experience popping my most recent seeds, I popped 45 seeds last Saturday I believe put them in water for 12 hours and then into jiffy pellets under a humidity dome in a room that is usually around 72-75, just like I always do. So since about Monday I have been getting 2-4 popping a day, never more than 4 and at least 2 very day, so I have 18 popped out of the 45 and another 2-3 that look like they will be ready tomorrow.

This is across strains and breeders, popped 12 goji 12 fuzz and 15 magenta hashplant and also 8 mr nice Ortega, every strain has had at least 4 pop but none have had more than half pop yet. Usually for me they will almost all pop within a 2-3 days then maybe 1-2 will be stragglers that might pop like a week later if I remember to keep checking on them.

Anyone else ever have seeds act like this? And what could be a possible solution should I have scuffed them to allow the water to get in there quicker? Not a huge issue as they are all going to end up outside anyways but I just found it kind of odd.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 16, 2017)

2 weeks ago I put 4 Fuzz seeds in towel and have one plant. All had germed and one broke the surface. I usually am90+%. Year old freebies. The other 12 seeds of various kinds gave me 11 plants. Just what happened here.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 16, 2017)

I decided fuck waiting for 4/20 just grabbed a bunch of the new ssdd while it's around. 

Some time bandit and black triangle. 

Damn you bodhi


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 16, 2017)

I wish Bodhi would work with a bubblegum plant and a cheese strain.


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 16, 2017)

bubba katsu x wookie

cherry pheno# 2 with a stash trim, heading into jars. happy easter, all! <3



any idea what the bodhi GLG promo is gonna be? B1G1?  don't need any beans, but I'll be darned if that drop isn't tempting!


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 16, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I wish Bodhi would work with a bubblegum plant and a cheese strain.


bubblegum and sweet tooth #3 I think it was are some of the most sweettest strains I've ever smoked.

Legit draw dropping flavours. Normally I'm a loud kush type guy but thta stuff I'd smoke it all day every day. Wish I grew it  my buddy grabbed it from his guy so the story goes  No idea the breeders although I assumed the sweet tooth is a cut from Sweet seeds.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 16, 2017)

Legends OG x Snow lotus 
 

Mountain Temple

 
1

 
2


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter bodhi heads!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Apr 16, 2017)

Hey guys n gals, was wondering if anyone has any info on the fat cherry?


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 16, 2017)

Day 25 on this iced out chocolate trip aka Hershey Kiss


----------



## northcoastweednerd (Apr 16, 2017)

unfortunately none of the two tk x dragons blood f2 are bleeders, but nevertheless they will be a lovely addition to my outdoor project, does anyone have suggestions about when i should put my plants outside if they are on 18/6, because i dont want them to be triggered and flower..... also i have an addition to my vault, terpnado (strawberry milk x wookie) also with 12 seeds instead of 11.... 2/2 have popped overnight hoping to make a cross called bloody terpnado or triangular bloody terpnado, idk. All of bodhis strains have such unique names and genetics i cant wait to preserve them myself,  don't mind the DT its for fungus gnats in


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 17, 2017)

Dropped 4 dragons blood hp this weekend. 

Will post once they are a bit more interesting


----------



## thelordofleisure (Apr 17, 2017)

Has anyone ordered from Danky Bank? I wanna snag some freebies, Danky Bank is the best shop ive found


----------



## thelordofleisure (Apr 17, 2017)

Danky Bank or GLG?


----------



## toddwalker33 (Apr 17, 2017)

Before we answer just read any 10 pages of this thread in a row and you will have your answer


----------



## thelordofleisure (Apr 17, 2017)

Got it. Thanks


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2017)

GLG's specials pages seem a mess and very incomplete but do have some great Christmas offers. Hard to really follow.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2017)

I have presidents lined up and envelopes with stamps for the first offer that has a free pack with each Bodhi.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 17, 2017)

new (old) gear...


----------



## Philip-O (Apr 17, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I have presidents lined up and envelopes with stamps for the first offer that has a free pack with each Bodhi.


+1


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 17, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> View attachment 3926621 new (old) gear...


Haha!!
just got my shirt,puck and packs today as well. Had to get a few Appy crosses
Moontang
SSDD
Mountain Temple
Chem91 jb snow cross
Prayer tower indi
Antitonic x 3 head dragon
Bk 30 x LBL
BK mota x lbl.

It was cool. Kinda sketched at first just sending a blank money order to A new " to me" business. But hey, it all worked out.
And I have some more green packs of Greatness laying around

Now what to get for the 420 sales this year?! Back to the drawing board I guess....


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 17, 2017)

Any of you bodhi heads have a pack of chocolate trip?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2017)

Best check Great Lakes Genetics now!


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 17, 2017)

HOLY SHIT! Another nice promo from GLG!!

*THE BODHI 420 SUNSHINE DAYDREAM DROP AT GREATLAKES GENETICS*

*All BODHI GEAR IS BUY*

*ONE PACK AND GET 1 PACK FOR FREE!!!!*

*We have a complete Restock of all BODHI Gear, 
some great new freebies and will be dropping these new strains!!!!!*


*100 packs of Cherry Sunshine (fat cherry x sunshine daydream)
100 packs of Time Bandit (wifi 43 x 88g13/hp)
100 packs of Blue Sunshine (blue dream x sunshine daydream)*


*This drop will start at 6PM EDT on April 19th,
Along with the Greatlakes Genetics
420 promo !!!!!
BODHI SEEDS PROMO*

*FREEBIE LIST 

Bodhi Freebies list for orders Placed on, or after April 19th at 6 PM EDT.
Buy any 1 pack of Bodhi GEAR GET 1 PACK FREE!!!!!!!*


*Chem 91 JB x Snow Lotus*


*Sour butter x 88g13H/P*


*Black Lotus (86 uw Black xSnow lotus)*


*Soraya Afkansastan x Snow lotus)*


*Elfinstone (Sweet Skunk appalachia)*


*Kundra x Snow lotus****


*Snow Lotus BX V1 (Snow Lotus x Gogi Qm)****


*Cluster funk (Chem 91 JB x 88g13/HP)****


*Silver Lotus (SSH X Snow Lotus)*


*Super Snow Lotus (Mass Super Skunk x Snow Lotus)*


*Prayer Tower (Lemon Thai x Appalachia) indica*


*Cobra Lips (Chem 3 x Appalachia)*


*Hindu Hashplant (LA Hindu x88g13/HP)*


*Prayer Tower (Lemon Thai x Appalachia)Sativa*


*Buddha’s Hand (Lemon Thai (indy & Sat) x Snow L.*


*Jungle spice (Congo(pine) x 88g13/hp)*


*Purple Urkle x Snow Lotus (this strain is recommended for out door grow or in door with caution)*


*Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow lotus)*


*Dragon Fruit (Old SOG SSH x Snow Lotus)*


*Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)*


*** = Very Limited

*PLEASE GIVE AN ALTERNATIVE PICK FOR YOUR FREEBIE.

Thanks from BODHI Seeds and GREATLAKES GENETICS.
*
Hellz yeah!


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 17, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> HOLY SHIT! Another nice promo from GLG!!
> 
> *THE BODHI 420 SUNSHINE DAYDREAM DROP AT GREATLAKES GENETICS*
> 
> ...


i knew it was coming, now lets hope the 3rd anniversary promo is "buy one, pick a regular one for free"


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 17, 2017)

Decent list of freebies! Back to the website I go. Freebie Recommendations? 
Rolling goji and LT at the moment. Trying to find the phenos I had when I moved. These look quiet nice so far. They have been similar since the 2nd week.Great structure regardless of sex. Just doing the from seed single pop deal until my rooms are done. The Led cheapo toffer actually worked rather well, A little slower for sure and that 2300k isn't ideal for stems but it worked. I can see the Led side off these simple chip sets. Moved em back into a makeshift t8 6 pack room. needed to get the stems under control just to get a few clones before the sexy tent time.


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 17, 2017)

You know you have a problem when you already have most of the freebies.

Anyone grow Black Lotus (UW Black X SL)? Used to be regular but now available as a freebie. Not much out there on this one. Dank Zappa (UW Black x 88g13hp) is popular but not a peep about Black Lotus.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 18, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> You know you have a problem when you already have most of the freebies.
> 
> Anyone grow Black Lotus (UW Black X SL)? Used to be regular but now available as a freebie. Not much out there on this one. Dank Zappa (UW Black x 88g13hp) is popular but not a peep about Black Lotus.


Lol! Minus sour butter and snow lotus bx I have all the freebies.

One thing I'm a bit curious about: one year ago I bought a lot of appy crosses because they would be "gone soon".

Starting to not believe that. Lol.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol! Minus sour butter and snow lotus bx I have all the freebies.
> 
> One thing I'm a bit curious about: one year ago I bought a lot of appy crosses because they would be "gone soon".
> 
> Starting to not believe that. Lol.


hopefully you are correct, & i can buy enough ssdd to have keepers numbers like #37, #46, #72, #87, & of course running all the way up to #420... i'm kidding really... but am i...?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2017)

I believe time has come for a Sunshine Daydream at least and those freebies!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol! Minus sour butter and snow lotus bx I have all the freebies.
> 
> One thing I'm a bit curious about: one year ago I bought a lot of appy crosses because they would be "gone soon".
> 
> Starting to not believe that. Lol.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol! Minus sour butter and snow lotus bx I have all the freebies.
> 
> One thing I'm a bit curious about: one year ago I bought a lot of appy crosses because they would be "gone soon".
> 
> Starting to not believe that. Lol.


Lol i swear if Bodhi came out n said "just kidding yall, Appy is still alive, i just said he died to sell more seeds", lol i swear to god i wouldnt even be mad!


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 18, 2017)

I coulda swore i saw (chem d × ssdd ) right next to (sour butter×88g13hp) as another freebie, just yesterday??


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 18, 2017)

Nevermind, chemD×ssdd was on jamesbeanco. My bad.

But i guess chemD×ssdd would be like a sunshine4 remix? sunshineD? SunnyD?


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 18, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I believe time has come for a Sunshine Daydream at least and those freebies!


If i buy any seeds this holiday season it will be a lot of ssdd and maybe a pack of granola funk.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 18, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Nevermind, chemD×ssdd was on jamesbeanco. My bad.
> 
> But i guess chemD×ssdd would be like a sunshine4 remix? sunshineD? SunnyD?


Funny I was just cuing in on that sunshine 4 this morning dreaming of the different phenos that could be found. The Chem JB crosses could have some keepers as well. So many chem's out there and so little time on this planet. Eyeing Clusterfunk as well. 

New Order list stands at:
Mothers M
Dreambeaver
Sunshine 4
Freebies: 
Cobra 
Clusterfunk
And possibly Silver lotus again, or Dragons Fruit. Good thing I have till tomorrow to figure it out. I need as much time as I can get to ponder this dilemma


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 18, 2017)

Do GLG or Greenpoint ship to Canada anyone know? 

I'm debating buying myself some 4/20 treats.


----------



## j.t.1986 (Apr 18, 2017)

Gonna go for SSDD for sure. I wanna go for that cluster funk as a freebie, its limited i see.. now to decide a back up...


Space monkeys are at 3 weeks 12/12 now.. doing really well. put them in at about 8-10" height, topped, tied. they are both pushing past 24" now, hoping they ease up lol. buds forming up, not a lot of frost yet but its coming.

Also, i have 2 phenos. im guessing one is a wookie leaner. one looks like a gg4 leaner, from pics ive seen of it. haven't actually grown it before. and i switched to cobs this run and these are the happiest plants ive seen, hoping that translates well at the finish .


----------



## j.t.1986 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Do GLG or Greenpoint ship to Canada anyone know?
> 
> I'm debating buying myself some 4/20 treats.


im in canada, GLG is good to go!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 18, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> I coulda swore i saw (chem d × ssdd ) right next to (sour butter×88g13hp) as another freebie, just yesterday??


I got 2 of those from jbc 

Plus a sour butter


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 18, 2017)

Excited about the 4/20 specials.

Here's my lone wolfpack 3.5 weeks in , smells sweeter than expected and looks promising to me.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 18, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I got 2 of those from jbc
> 
> Plus a sour butter


You gonna pop em? Would love to watch those strains through a run.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 18, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> You gonna pop em? Would love to watch those strains through a run.


Eventually....im already looking at 2018 Line ups lol


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2017)

j.t.1986 said:


> Gonna go for SSDD for sure. I wanna go for that cluster funk as a freebie, its limited i see.. now to decide a back up...
> 
> 
> Space monkeys are at 3 weeks 12/12 now.. doing really well. put them in at about 8-10" height, topped, tied. they are both pushing past 24" now, hoping they ease up lol. buds forming up, not a lot of frost yet but its coming.
> ...


ssdd is on the glg site right now. no need to wait for 4/19.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 18, 2017)

Tha


Jp.the.pope said:


> Eventually....im already looking at 2018 Line ups lol


 always a good problem to have. I feel your pain haha


----------



## Dr.Wang (Apr 18, 2017)

So if you buy two pack do ya get to pick up two freebies?thanks


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 18, 2017)

Dr.Wang said:


> So if you buy two pack do ya get to pick up two freebies?thanks


from GLG yes.


----------



## toddwalker33 (Apr 18, 2017)

Im still debating on the fat cherry x ssdd, were they ever tested here or at brbay? Still cant get my darn membership approved over there. They take forever


----------



## Dr.Wang (Apr 18, 2017)

Nice


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 18, 2017)

I'll give it a gander for ya. My homie just picked up a cherry og clone that I get to keep around. And i just received my SSdd pack or I'd jump on it myself. Sounds tasty


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 18, 2017)

I grabbed 2 packs of the cherry ssdd. 

Looked great on breedbay and the testers I've seen. Fat cherry is an old afghani from what I understand. 

Might not be enough to know if it's just good or amazing, but with SSDD being retired you won't be getting another seed run / chance


----------



## toddwalker33 (Apr 18, 2017)

Nice. Im definitely looking for a cherry scent and tasting strain and wasnt sure it would fit the bill


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 18, 2017)

Weird. I just searched the grow report sub forum on BB and didn't see it.


----------



## j.t.1986 (Apr 18, 2017)

greg nr said:


> ssdd is on the glg site right now. no need to wait for 4/19.


thought i had to wait to get the bogo deal, if thats the case i will probably make my order tonight then


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 18, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Weird. I just searched the grow report sub forum on BB and didn't see it.


Might have just been this thread. Gaurantee I've seen reports and pics. I don't frequent that many forums


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh I believe ya haha! I've noticed over the years when I'm searching BB for a strain, to google it as well. Seems to be the only way I find what I'm looking for @ BB. Kinda amusing



j.t.1986 said:


> thought i had to wait to get the bogo deal, if thats the case i will probably make my order tonight then


Still gotta wait till 4/19 @ 6pm EST or no bogo from that pack of SSDD


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 18, 2017)

@numberfour

Ever finish those fat cherry x ssdd ?

Any tips, smoke report or pics?

Inquiring minds want to know

And many thanks in advance


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Oh I believe ya haha! I've noticed over the years when I'm searching BB for a strain, to google it as well. Seems to be the only way I find what I'm looking for @ BB. Kinda amusing
> 
> 
> Still gotta wait till 4/19 @ 6pm EST or no bogo from that pack of SSDD


Hopefully their servers won't crash. lol.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 18, 2017)

Thrown together space. Goji left LT right. They just left the led toffer tent 3 days ago. Still ridiculously similar. Wish I had all my data on the last six I ran side by side. If I remember the goji started beating LT's ass around week 3-4 of flower. 
 

This cheap ass $50, 2300k toffer is doing work in the tent. Have the 8/16 going for 3 days and this plant is working it crazy fast. Sorry not bud, but a good comparison none the less.  
Alright back to working on the new rooms, It's been a slow day off haha


----------



## toddwalker33 (Apr 18, 2017)

better blanch that head @luv2grow otherwise it wont stay pearly white


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 18, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Lol i swear if Bodhi came out n said "just kidding yall, Appy is still alive, i just said he died to sell more seeds", lol i swear to god i wouldnt even be mad!


I just like clarity. If I knew the appy dad was gone but Bodhi had 46,165 packs of it I may not have been as quick on the trigger. 

No regrets, I just expected to see certain packs start disappearing. Conversely, every time they're relisted the stock is like 130 packs.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 18, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> better blanch that head @luv2grow otherwise it wont stay pearly white


Gonna have to look that up! Thanks for the insight. I read up on it. 
@Bob Zmuda
It's happened to me many of times.... The orange line,Charms,Big Sur holy,Apollo crosses the list goes on. I showed up just a bit late to that party. I don't want to play that game again. 
he probably just did a shit ton of runs with SSDD which is why we are still seeing the quantity around.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you bodhi 
Lemon G x Wookiee testers 

Anyone know who's the mom and dad ?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 18, 2017)

a satsuma f2 from "joeypotseed" has ended my 18 year long search for a plant that smells and tastes like a bag of oranges.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 18, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3927134 Thank you bodhi
> Lemon G x Wookiee testers
> 
> Anyone know who's the mom and dad ?


Most likely Wookie. Most breeders put the male second


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> a satsuma f2 from "joeypotseed" has ended my 18 year long search for a plant that smells and tastes like a bag of oranges.


Man I had one but her was a male. Smelled so damn good brother. I was tweaking for a female.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 18, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Most likely Wookie. Most breeders put the male second


Thanks I didn't realize that.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Apr 18, 2017)

@Jp.the.pope. I think the cherry x ssdd grow was in the lab ??


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> a satsuma f2 from "joeypotseed" has ended my 18 year long search for a plant that smells and tastes like a bag of oranges.


Sounds Fantastic! I always love it when he post his grows up. And @limonene, but I can stalk his grows at BB haha!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 18, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Thanks I didn't realize that.


Also the Lemon G is a clone only so there are no males of it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 18, 2017)

What's up guys, so this is my first Bodhi run and you guys got me fucking stoked!! Wish I could fast forward bout 3 months..lol
This is 2 each of SSDD, SM and Chem91 Snow Lotus..


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 18, 2017)

Ah hell yeah!
welcome aboard the B wagon


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 18, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> What's up guys, so this is my first Bodhi run and you guys got me fucking stoked!! Wish I could fast forward bout 3 months..lol
> This is 2 each of SSDD, SM and Chem91 Snow Lotus..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3927166


What's up brotha!?

You're gonna be addicted. Lol.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> What's up brotha!?
> 
> You're gonna be addicted. Lol.


Hope so. Lol. Honestly it was mostly you that got me on the wagon, I've seen what you do and you seem to think "highly" (pun intended) of Bodhi.. gonna do my best to bring out the goodness..


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 18, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Also the Lemon G is a clone only so there are no males of it.


Yes... Ladies first!


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 18, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> What's up guys, so this is my first Bodhi run and you guys got me fucking stoked!! Wish I could fast forward bout 3 months..lol
> This is 2 each of SSDD, SM and Chem91 Snow Lotus..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3927166


You picked some good ones! Now ya gotta let us know how they finish! 
Welcome aboard!


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 19, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> You picked some good ones! Now ya gotta let us know how they finish!
> Welcome aboard!


Thanks man, I can't wait to give a report.. I actually picked those before I got into this thread very far.. now I read about all the SSDD love and know I got some good ones.. went with SM because of GG4 if I'm not mistaken, I only read about these killer strains cuz I don't really have access to them, until now  anyway I'm here now and ain't going anywhere, seems to be some knowledgeable people here so I'm gonna lean on the thread if I have any problems..


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 19, 2017)

please tell me someone out there in the universe has this...


----------



## THCbreeder (Apr 19, 2017)

Tranquil elephantizer remix . Anyone ran this ?


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 19, 2017)

THCbreeder said:


> Tranquil elephantizer remix . Anyone ran this ?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-blue-tara-and-tranquil-elephantizer-rmx-v2.844569/

it's old, don't know if he's got a different version out now or not.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Thanks man, I can't wait to give a report.. I actually picked those before I got into this thread very far.. now I read about all the SSDD love and know I got some good ones.. went with SM because of GG4 if I'm not mistaken, I only read about these killer strains cuz I don't really have access to them, until now  anyway I'm here now and ain't going anywhere, seems to be some knowledgeable people here so I'm gonna lean on the thread if I have any problems..


Not to down any other thread here at RIU..... But I'm pretty sure this one has the largest group of amazing growers and just kind people jammed into it. Just my .02 after reading 1500+ pages over the years


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Thanks man, I can't wait to give a report.. I actually picked those before I got into this thread very far.. now I read about all the SSDD love and know I got some good ones.. went with SM because of GG4 if I'm not mistaken, I only read about these killer strains cuz I don't really have access to them, until now  anyway I'm here now and ain't going anywhere, seems to be some knowledgeable people here so I'm gonna lean on the thread if I have any problems..


I pretty much did the same thing lol. After losing all my genetics and moving my grow, i was in the seed market. Wound up on midweek song and bought 3 bodhi packs on a whim, knowing nothing about Bodhi or the 3 packs i picked. They were ssdd, tranquil elephantizer, jabbas stash, and a non bodhi -tangie. The rest is history and so is tangie lol


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 19, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> please tell me someone out there in the universe has this...View attachment 3927422


Where did ya find this?


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 19, 2017)

THCbreeder said:


> Tranquil elephantizer remix . Anyone ran this ?


I ran one of em, not sure which but it was (snow lotus mom × deadly g). Loved it. 3 purple phenos and a green w fatter indica leaves. The purple were great yielders and beautiful bag appeal. Not the best terp prof imo, but potent downer buzz.

The green pheno was something else tho! Kinda a plain sweet sugary taste but the buzz was unique. Heavy heavy narcotic buzz. I smoke downers all day. Im an indica fan. Anxiety. Alot of indicas calm me down and thats what i need. But this gal was on another level of downer. It was my nite time smoke. Heavy downer sleep inducing narco smoke. Tragically lost her to a labelling error. RIP to the heaviest smoke ive ever experienced.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 19, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Not to down any other thread here at RIU..... But I'm pretty sure this one has the largest group of amazing growers and just kind people jammed into it. Just my .02 after reading 1500+ pages over the years


Totally agree bro! I dont even venture off this thread anymore lol too many angry trolls out there!


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 19, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> please tell me someone out there in the universe has this...View attachment 3927422


U should checkout kdab's RED pheno of clusterfunk, if u havent already! You can prolly find it on ig on bodhiguide's feed. Man that lady is red red red! And beautiful! Caution tho, youll be wanting to pull thw trigger on the first pack you find!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 19, 2017)

Glg 420 freebie list ?


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 19, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> please tell me someone out there in the universe has this...View attachment 3927422


Oooh i see what yr saying.... (skunk va×88g13hp) instead of (jb×88g13hp), right??

It is available. (Skunk va×88g13hp) is under another name- Chem Kesey. Available at glg as we speak. 44 packs left.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 19, 2017)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Glg 420 freebie list ?


A few pages back, homes. Page 1561 to be exact.


----------



## numberfour (Apr 19, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> @numberfour
> 
> Ever finish those fat cherry x ssdd ?
> 
> ...


Hey J.P, yeah next run will be the third with the Fat Cherries x SSDD. Still running the 4 girls I found (out of 10 beans popped) but will be dropping this to 1 or 2 in the future. They're all a little same but different, #7 is my keeper though just seems to be more fruity in all departments and really hits the spot.

The first and following run I topped the hell out of them and they responded really well. Great structure and strong branching. Gave off a thick envelope of smell during veg. Medium feeder but likes a good drink, I did burn the tips on the first run. Stretch is a third across the board. 3 of the plants are very uniformed in height with only a couple of inches between them, the fourth is only half the size of the others. Bud structure very similar Great yields, dense nugs and lots of sugar. Harvested at 70 days both times. I use screens for dry sift and got great returns from the sugar leaf.

Zero issues during flowering, cuts root in 8-10 days. 

Fruity, cherry / berry and there's something else in the mix, a little cake ? coats the mouth and more pronounced on the exhale, very moreish to smoke. Effects are pretty instant, deep and heavy hitting, very relaxing. Night time only smoke. I sent samples out to a few growers and got really positive response from all. I think its a great cross and sure they'll be some awesome phenos found.

Some pics of #7


----------



## hillbill (Apr 19, 2017)

Anyone know what Sour Butter strain is?


----------



## Deep21 (Apr 19, 2017)

I had heard the sour butter is a SSDD phenotype.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 19, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Hey J.P, yeah next run will be the third with the Fat Cherries x SSDD. Still running the 4 girls I found (out of 10 beans popped) but will be dropping this to 1 or 2 in the future. They're all a little same but different, #7 is my keeper though just seems to be more fruity in all departments and really hits the spot.
> 
> The first and following run I topped the hell out of them and they responded really well. Great structure and strong branching. Gave off a thick envelope of smell during veg. Medium feeder but likes a good drink, I did burn the tips on the first run. Stretch is a third across the board. 3 of the plants are very uniformed in height with only a couple of inches between them, the fourth is only half the size of the others. Bud structure very similar Great yields, dense nugs and lots of sugar. Harvested at 70 days both times. I use screens for dry sift and got great returns from the sugar leaf.
> 
> ...


----------



## hillbill (Apr 19, 2017)

Deep21 said:


> I had heard the sour butter is a SSDD phenotype.


Thanks, degree of confidence here?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 19, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Hey J.P, yeah next run will be the third with the Fat Cherries x SSDD. Still running the 4 girls I found (out of 10 beans popped) but will be dropping this to 1 or 2 in the future. They're all a little same but different, #7 is my keeper though just seems to be more fruity in all departments and really hits the spot.
> 
> The first and following run I topped the hell out of them and they responded really well. Great structure and strong branching. Gave off a thick envelope of smell during veg. Medium feeder but likes a good drink, I did burn the tips on the first run. Stretch is a third across the board. 3 of the plants are very uniformed in height with only a couple of inches between them, the fourth is only half the size of the others. Bud structure very similar Great yields, dense nugs and lots of sugar. Harvested at 70 days both times. I use screens for dry sift and got great returns from the sugar leaf.
> 
> ...



You are amazing. Looks like she may be moving up in the schedule.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol! Minus sour butter and snow lotus bx I have all the freebies.
> 
> One thing I'm a bit curious about: one year ago I bought a lot of appy crosses because they would be "gone soon".
> 
> Starting to not believe that. Lol.


Yeah I'm sort of upset about the $6-800 I threw at appt crosses I probably wouldn't have gotten had there not been a loss of appy dad claim. But as almost two years later I'm still seeing stock of all the appy crosses, i think the marketing ploy was kind of dirty and unbodhilike. Will say I have not bought any bodhi gear since all those appy crosses as I now have like 10 extra bodhi packs around. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 19, 2017)

He never said they would be gone soon he said when they are out they are out. You can make a lot of of seeds in a 4x4 or one outdoor plant...Knowing this and having seen his fridges he stores stock in I certainly was in no hurry to stock up.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 19, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I'm sort of upset about the $6-800 I threw at appt crosses I probably wouldn't have gotten had there not been a loss of appy dad claim. But as almost two years later I'm still seeing stock of all the appy crosses, i think the marketing ploy was kind of dirty and unbodhilike.


I didn't like appy crosses. Still don't.







On the other hand, I'm not one to take the 'no more goji' claim lightly.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 19, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I didn't like appy crosses. Still don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are some key appy crosses i like a lot. I don't like the snow lotus at all lol, but still a couple of those crosses are wicked. I do think if you're going to claim low stock, it better be gone within a year lol...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 19, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> I do think if you're going to claim low stock, it better be gone within a year lol...


Mine were gone as soon as I found some takers.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 19, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Mine were gone as soon as I found some takers.


Hehe






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 19, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Oooh i see what yr saying.... (skunk va×88g13hp) instead of (jb×88g13hp), right??
> 
> It is available. (Skunk va×88g13hp) is under another name- Chem Kesey. Available at glg as we speak. 44 packs left.


 i know its there, & i keep glancing at it, but do you think there are any major differences between clusterfunk remix & chem kesey?


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 19, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> U should checkout kdab's RED pheno of clusterfunk, if u havent already! You can prolly find it on ig on bodhiguide's feed. Man that lady is red red red! And beautiful! Caution tho, youll be wanting to pull thw trigger on the first pack you find!


headed to find the pics & review now, thank you


----------



## Deep21 (Apr 19, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Thanks, degree of confidence here?


I posted the question as well with one reply. So not sure myself. Just received the freebie last week.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 19, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Oooh i see what yr saying.... (skunk va×88g13hp) instead of (jb×88g13hp), right??
> 
> It is available. (Skunk va×88g13hp) is under another name- Chem Kesey. Available at glg as we speak. 44 packs left.


but i wonder in the chem kesey is it the f1 or f2 of 88g13hp, as you know bodhi is the ultimate bean creation tinkerer... variations upon variations...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 19, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i know its there, & i keep glancing at it, but do you think there are any major differences between clusterfunk remix & chem kesey?


 The hash plant pappy in the remix is a more potent f2


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 19, 2017)

i


Jp.the.pope said:


> The hash plant pappy in the remix is a more potent f2


any word on the wookie#25 unicorn?...


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 19, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> but i wonder in the chem kesey is it the f1 or f2 of 88g13hp, as you know bodhi is the ultimate bean creation tinkerer... variations upon variations...


Maybe dudes name was kabdank or somethin like that. But you should see it there in bodhiguides feed.

Im not sure how they differ. Never grown either, but i been eyeballing that clusterfunk freebie on glg tho

Oh, and im pretty sure theyre both from the original 88g13hp. The "deadly g" male has been retired.


----------



## pallison74 (Apr 19, 2017)

What's everyone selecting for freebies? I am thinking...
*Sour butter x 88g13H/P
Cluster funk (Chem 91 JB x 88g13/HP)***
*


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 19, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Maybe dudes name was kabdank or somethin like that. But you should see it there in bodhiguides feed.
> 
> Im not sure how they differ. Never grown either, but i been eyeballing that clusterfunk freebie on glg tho
> 
> Oh, and im pretty sure theyre both from the original 88g13hp. The "deadly g" male has been retired.


only picking up 1 time bandit & 1 sour butter for myself/fridge/vault. i jumped the gun by scooping up cherry hashplant... chem kesey will have to wait until next month...


----------



## widgetkicker (Apr 19, 2017)

Hey guys,
Two packs plus $7 shipping at GLG comes out to $147. Does that qualify for the $146 promo or is he talking about $146 before shipping? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 19, 2017)

widgetkicker said:


> Hey guys,
> Two packs plus $7 shipping at GLG comes out to $147. Does that qualify for the $146 promo or is he talking about $146 before shipping? Thanks in advance.


Technically no, but DBJ is very flexible and I bet if you shoot him a message he will give you the promo.


----------



## Shmozz (Apr 19, 2017)

widgetkicker said:


> Hey guys,
> Two packs plus $7 shipping at GLG comes out to $147. Does that qualify for the $146 promo or is he talking about $146 before shipping? Thanks in advance.


In the past it's been a $147 minimum, so I think DBJ lowered it to $146 to avoid confusion. Buy two packs of bodhi, get the promo...coincidence? I don't think. DBJ is awesome like that


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 19, 2017)

Damn!! That Fat Cherry x SSDD is going fast!!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 19, 2017)

New 420 gear on line now at glg. You snooze, you lose. 

Of course, if you don't snooze you spend money you shouldn't have.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 19, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Damn!! That Fat Cherry x SSDD is going fast!!


snagged some. also some blue sunshine. I couldn't resist.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 19, 2017)

greg nr said:


> New 420 gear on line now at glg. You snooze, you lose.
> 
> Of course, if you don't snooze you spend money you shouldn't have.


Already checked out. I'm a bit disappointed there was only 3 new Bodhi dropped.


----------



## toddwalker33 (Apr 19, 2017)

Im still debating between Black raspberry and Time bandit. Old school vs new school


----------



## Philip-O (Apr 19, 2017)

Order placed, and presidents are in the mail! After Goji OG and Jabba´s Stash, I would like to have a run featuring several Bodhi parental lines:

Sunshine Daydream: Bubbashine x Appalachia
Space Monkey (Gorilla Glue #4 x Wookie #15)
Dream Beaver: Dirty hippy crossed x Appalachia​ 
And for the freebies (first choice and backups):

Cluster funk (Chem 91 JB x 88g13/HP); 
Snow Lotus BX V1 (Snow Lotus x Gogi Qm); 
Hindu Hashplant (LA Hindu x88g13/HP)
Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)
Prayer Tower (Lemon Thai x Appalachia)Sativa;​
What are you guys getting?


----------



## thelordofleisure (Apr 19, 2017)

Hey all. This is my first order from GLG and first Bodhi's. I have the invoice printed with the cash, do i just write the freebies on the invoice?


----------



## toddwalker33 (Apr 19, 2017)

It says what to do on the freebie page. you enter it into the message area on the site


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 19, 2017)

thelordofleisure said:


> Hey all. This is my first order from GLG and first Bodhi's. I have the invoice printed with the cash, do i just write the freebies on the invoice?


I was confused 1st time, too, lol! Go to your invoice on the GLG site, and on the left side, IIRC, is a message button. Hit it, and write in your freebies with alternates ... and tee shirt size! I hope that works because it's what I just did, lol!


----------



## toddwalker33 (Apr 19, 2017)

yes pretty much or long way. Members area at top-->purchases from lefthand menu--->message board bubble on top left of invoice and then fill in the details


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 19, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Order placed, and presidents are in the mail! After Goji OG and Jabba´s Stash, I would like to have a run featuring several Bodhi parental lines:
> 
> Sunshine Daydream: Bubbashine x Appalachia
> Space Monkey (Gorilla Glue #4 x Wookie #15)
> ...


Nice! This was my order:
Bodhi:
Heavenly Hashplant
Wookie Hashplant

Seeds of Compassion:
Ecto Cooler " this is an amazing strain from what I have heard, going to search for the killer orange pheno"


Freebies: Sour Butter x 88g13H/P
Cluster Funk
Snow Lotus BX 1V
Soraya "looking for cherry pheno if I get this one"


----------



## Philip-O (Apr 19, 2017)

N.R.G. said:


> Nice! This was my order:
> Bodhi:
> Heavenly Hashplant
> Wookie Hashplant
> ...


Enjoy! I also wanted the WH, but felt bad for ordering so many seeds if Im only growing 4-6 plants at a time.  Perhaps we can trade later


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 19, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Enjoy! I also wanted the WH, but felt bad for ordering so many seeds if Im only growing 4-6 plants at a time.  Perhaps we can trade later


I know what you mean... I didn't bother with all of the new SSDD crosses since I have a killer male and female SSDD already. I plan to make my own crosses soon. I was thinking hard about Dream Beaver, there was only one left and then when I refreshed the page it was gone lol. You picked some nice ones.


----------



## Shmozz (Apr 19, 2017)

I grabbed the time bandit and fat cherry x ssdd. Already have too many seeds, but I'm thinking back to the time I could have bought Lucky charms and didn't... Buyer's remorse hits hard with some bodhi strains. And everything about these two strains said "buy me!"... No ragrets


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 19, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Already checked out. I'm a bit disappointed there was only 3 new Bodhi dropped.


Don't be bummed, He's running two more breeding projects under different names


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 19, 2017)

Boss asks me to grab him a pack when i order today. I tell him we need to have it submitted EXACTLY @ 3pm. He says cool. Then works me until 5. 
What I want is out of stock already. What a jackass.....


----------



## kingzt (Apr 19, 2017)

What is the fat cherry strain? I never heard of it but the cross with ssdd is a promise to be dank.


----------



## Shmozz (Apr 19, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Boss asks me to grab him a pack when i order today. I tell him we need to have it submitted EXACTLY @ 3pm. He says cool. Then works me until 5.
> What I want is out of stock already. What a jackass.....


If there ever were a time for leniency... Damn. If today wasn't my day off, I'd have taken a bathroom break at the exact time of the drop


----------



## toddwalker33 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thought he was redropping the a11f4 as well so much for a full restock


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 19, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> Thought he was redropping the a11f4 as well so much for a full restock


Yeah they said a full restock, I was looking for Dank Sinatra but nope...


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 19, 2017)

Shmozz said:


> If there ever were a time for leniency... Damn. If today wasn't my day off, I'd have taken a bathroom break at the exact time of the drop


Yeah I told him all day that it was imperative to be on point with this. 
He's a super stoner older guy.... I'm a not smoke till I'm home from work former military type. It's amusing to our clients lol. But yes I'm frustrated and this toke helped a ton. So now that I've got my self centered I'll see if I can find anything else. And get him his pack. Shit happens, no cell service at this clients house so I got hosed . I Can't say it's not his fault, But I won't. it don't matter anyways. I just want him to quit smoking shitty dispensary weed and feel the positive energy flowing through these B crosses. I know I do. 

Some awesome Orders you guys got in! Stoked to see them play out for sure!!!!


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 19, 2017)

Shmozz said:


> I grabbed the time bandit and fat cherry x ssdd. Already have too many seeds, but I'm thinking back to the time I could have bought Lucky charms and didn't... Buyer's remorse hits hard with some bodhi strains. And everything about these two strains said "buy me!"... No ragrets


Well your in luck if your lucky enough the updated testers have lucky charms8x wookie


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 19, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> Well your in luck if your lucky enough the updated testers have lucky charms8x wookie


I am pretty excited I have fat cherry x ssdd ssddx purp wookie , time bandit purple sunshine a bunch of shit I can't wait to pop but I'm thinking of finding a ssdd stud and hitting a starfighter fem or I have gage green Casey jones x mendo montage I think hitting that w ssdd would make a fire chuck


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 19, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> whats up with the wookie?,
> I have no experience with it. Need to find my boss a heavy hitter to replace the extract on top of say a chesil flower mix he rocks. Dude smokes tough all day. It ain't helping his situational awareness much haha. He's not down with cerebral though. Picked him up a solo's stash last week. Any rec's ? Will speed this up and appreciate the help.. My selections are done except the freebies grab.


Wookie is alright it's like anything else u got to hunt out that special cut ya know but I've liked what I've seen only a couple runts


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 19, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> Wookie is alright it's like anything else u got to hunt out that special cut ya know but I've liked what I've seen only a couple runts


That's a wookie nug


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks Moon! much appreciated. I just grabbed the Fuzz for em and deleted that post. You're Johnny on the spot.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 19, 2017)

Alright order list is in. 
My side of the order 
Sunshine 4 
Mothers M
Heavenly Hash
Stoked!


----------



## Shmozz (Apr 19, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> Well your in luck if your lucky enough the updated testers have lucky charms8x wookie


Hmm.... Email sent to the B's in hopes of receiving some of those bad boys.


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 19, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Thanks Moon! much appreciated. I just grabbed the Fuzz for em and deleted that post. You're Johnny on the spot.


I like the wookie series better than the SL


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 19, 2017)

That pic of the nug was not from me my best buddy ran than but I got him on the bodhi kick but I ordered dungeon vault false teeth v2 excited to try that out maybe cross it into some bodhi make some super funk


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 19, 2017)

The black raspberry is great very gud yield and wonderful smell and taste very strong


----------



## toddwalker33 (Apr 19, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> The black raspberry is great very gud yield and wonderful smell and taste very strong


Awesome glad I pulled the trigger on it


----------



## Shmozz (Apr 19, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Alright order list is in.
> My side of the order
> Sunshine 4
> Mothers M
> ...


I almost grabbed mother's milk, and probably will eventually. I only wish I could have everything so I can stop thinking about what's next on my list. Which coincidentally is pretty much the three you just picked up


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 19, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> That pic of the nug was not from me my best buddy ran than but I got him on the bodhi kick but I ordered dungeon vault false teeth v2 excited to try that out maybe cross it into some bodhi make some super funk


The letters on my screen got funky already with your typed out cross. Love it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 19, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> The letters on my screen got funky already with your typed out cross. Love it! Do it! Do it!


This is that false teeth I hope mine get this pheno haha


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 19, 2017)

Shmozz said:


> I almost grabbed mother's milk, and probably will eventually. I only wish I could have everything so I can stop thinking about what's next on my list. Which coincidentally is pretty much the three you just picked up


Well.... I blame the MM purchase on @apbx720 I believe he's the culprit that sold me on it since I've returned from the move.
@Nu-Be is for sure to blame for the Bubba Katsu! 
I'm a Chem junkie myself. So I want all the Chem crosses
Sorry was just justifying my actions to myself


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 19, 2017)

N.R.G. said:


> I know what you mean... I didn't bother with all of the new SSDD crosses since I have a killer male and female SSDD already. I plan to make my own crosses soon. I was thinking hard about Dream Beaver, there was only one left and then when I refreshed the page it was gone lol. You picked some nice ones.


I dont think you will be disappointed with the ssdd f2s if u make em. I made some with 2 different moms. The male is a tall bubbashine leaner. I crossed him to my bubbashine mom as well as to a grapey chem leaner mom. 

The bubbashine leaner ssdd f2s were kickass. A bunch of really similar phenos with predominant smells of blueberry/ grape/cherry with a soft feminine chaulky playdoey awesomeness. Most have the same high- warm blanket euphoria. I was surprised to see so many similar phenos in an f2 generation. And ive seen well over 100 phenos so far. Now flowering the first of the wizard hat mom. 

Do u know what pheno yr male is? And what pheno is the mom yr using for f2?


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 19, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> This is that false teeth I hope mine get this pheno haha


Wow, That's a Beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SativaJack (Apr 19, 2017)

It's extremely hard to pick a strain when ordering Bodhi's gear. I have BlkTriangle,G Funk and Prayers Tower on deck already. Got my eye on the different kush and hashplant stock. But also interested in the Wookie, daydream and the wifi usages. Looks like I'll be making a very nice order.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 19, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> That's a wookie nug


When i select wookie crosses i look for the phenos w terps more like mom but w the fast flower speed of the wookie dad. I think there's excellent wookie offspring to be found.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 19, 2017)

Shmozz said:


> In the past it's been a $147 minimum, so I think DBJ lowered it to $146 to avoid confusion. Buy two packs of bodhi, get the promo...coincidence? I don't think. DBJ is awesome like that


 yes indeed


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 19, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> When i select wookie crosses i look for the phenos w terps more like mom but w the fast flower speed of the wookie dad. I think there's excellent wookie offspring to be found.


So the bomb pheno's in the wookie is hash stylie? sorry bro missed what the wookie is all about and see some many pheno's out there.I do know Disco is the #15 haha..... I need to get some research in tonight.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 19, 2017)

SativaJack said:


> It's extremely hard to pick a strain when ordering Bodhi's gear. I have BlkTriangle,G Funk and Prayers Tower on deck already. Got my eye on the different kush and hashplant stock. But also interested in the Wookie, daydream and the wifi usages. Looks like I'll be making a very nice order.


Wait till you get a good stash rocking. The figuring out what to run first is the mofo. Then you just want to expand the grow space


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 19, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Enjoy! I also wanted the WH, but felt bad for ordering so many seeds if Im only growing 4-6 plants at a time.  Perhaps we can trade later


shoot, dont feel bad, i have a plant count limit, not a fridge storage space limit. pick up what you can today, tomorrow dont be the one to realize hindsight is 20/20, and sometimes even 20/10...


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 19, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> And ive seen well over 100 phenos so far.


truly impressive... 100 phenos, that is why i keep bodhi in the fridge like old packs of jelly from mickey d's


----------



## SativaJack (Apr 19, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Wait till you get a good stash rocking. The figuring out what to run first is the mofo. Then you just want to expand the grow space


Im flowering everything except a really nice sage and rare darkness mom and making the switch to a Bodhi garden. I've been watching you guys for some time now and I'm sold. I think I'm going to run the Prayer Tower(indicaThai pheno) first, I think this cross should bring heavy lemon fuel.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 19, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Well.... I blame the MM purchase on @apbx720 I believe he's the culprit that sold me on it since I've returned from the move.
> @Nu-Be is for sure to blame for the Bubba Katsu!
> I'm a Chem junkie myself. So I want all the Chem crosses
> Sorry was just justifying my actions to myself


Lol mm is a great one! Have u popped any yet?


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 19, 2017)

I've really wanted to run the purple diesel x ssdd I'm excited to see what I find


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 19, 2017)

Anyone else run the purple sunshine haven't seen any info on it


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 19, 2017)

Just ordered it homie! But ya know when I get a slot open, They will be front of the line! I think I'm going to have a hard time going back to scrog lol. Too much Fire sitting around now.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 19, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> truly impressive... 100 phenos, that is why i keep bodhi in the fridge like old packs of jelly from mickey d's


Ya its pretty amazing how many phenos you can go thru if yr flowering from seed in raised beds. Only problem, no clones. But w basically unlimited seeds of similar phenos, who needs clones? Lol


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 19, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Just ordered it homie! But ya know when I get a slot open, They will be front of the line! I think I'm going to have a hard time going back to scrog lol. Too much Fire sitting around now.


Im excited for you. Mm, imo, would actually be kickass for scrog. Both phenos i ran had great branching


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 19, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Im excited for you. Mm, imo, would actually be kickass for scrog. Both phenos i ran had great branching


solid or flimsy? gotta pick your brain before I start training  Flimsy means a 6'x3' screen single plant run


----------



## Philip-O (Apr 19, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> shoot, dont feel bad, i have a plant count limit, not a fridge storage space limit. pick up what you can today, tomorrow dont be the one to realize hindsight is 20/20, and sometimes even 20/10...


You are probably right, although one factor was that I couldt found the Oaxacan Zipolite for which I had actually reserved a spot in my cart (3 packets of seeds for the price of 1!). Would you care to reccomend 1 or 2 strains and mention why you like them?

One thing is that I dont know much about storing seeds, and could not find much information that seemed reliable (or at least first hand) on growing beans that have been stored for years. Have you had good experiences with stored beans? Any quick tips for storage?


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 19, 2017)

ok, i'm actually guilty of breaking my word. i had planned to run spacemonkey vs astrochimp, but now it seems as if time bandit will be jumping ahead of both of them. i just finished blueberry hashplant, dreambeaver, cobra lips x2, lazy lightning, & space cake. i'm planning to reveg them all, that is if the universe sees fit to it. i still have space monkey, mothers milk, & secret chief that just got sexed the other day. dealing with bodhi its difficult to monocrop. some people think its weird or mundane, but i cant just pop a pack & phenohunt through the entire pack going all the way to f4... 12 seeds, that would take me forever...


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 19, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> You are probably right, although one factor was that I couldt found the Oaxacan Zipolite for which I had actually reserved a spot in my cart (3 packets of seeds for the price of 1!). Would you care to reccomend 1 or 2 strains and mention why you like them?
> 
> One thing is that I dont know much about storing seeds, and could not find much information that seemed reliable (or at least first hand) on growing beans that have been stored for years. Have you had good experiences with stored beans? Any quick tips for storage?


ran under the sun = space monkey, jungle spice, guava hashplant, secret chief, bingo pajamas. those strains had my weed snob cousin appreciating every toke.

ran under cobs & uvb = space cake, dream beaver, blueberry hashplant, cobra lips. i store in the fridge wrapped up through several layers of ziplock bags( i'm simple). these had one of my older school vet buddies walking around with a chit eating grin appreciative of the medication that came from someone he knows personally who is transparent.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 19, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> ok, i'm actually guilty of breaking my word. i had planned to run spacemonkey vs astrochimp, but now it seems as if time bandit will be jumping ahead of both of them. i just finished blueberry hashplant, dreambeaver, cobra lips x2, lazy lightning, & space cake. i'm planning to reveg them all, that is if the universe sees fit to it. i still have space monkey, mothers milk, & secret chief that just got sexed the other day. dealing with bodhi its difficult to monocrop. some people think its weird or mundane, but i cant just pop a pack & phenohunt through the entire pack going all the way to f4... 12 seeds, that would take me forever...


It's the ball game for sure. Mono cropping is great for select rooms. I fought that while growing SL. Grabbed Goji and LT half way through my 2nd or 3 rd run of SL and had to add three of each to the room. It was a pain in the ass space wise. But F*&king amazing having the three smokes around. Glad I did it. I checked the LT's quantity today and it's getting low. Kinda want to grab another pack or two. Some crazy plants in there if ya want a trippy triangle around.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 19, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> solid or flimsy? gotta pick your brain before I start training  Flimsy means a 6'x3' screen single plant run


My keeper was more solid. The other was a more pure og so little bit flimsy. My keeper seedling pretty much grew into a hedge on its own. I just topped it a couple times. Timed it right to where the plant grew a bunch of 10-12" long colas. Yielded over a qp from a 5 gallon pot so, not too shabby


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 19, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> ok, i'm actually guilty of breaking my word. i had planned to run spacemonkey vs astrochimp, but now it seems as if time bandit will be jumping ahead of both of them. i just finished blueberry hashplant, dreambeaver, cobra lips x2, lazy lightning, & space cake. i'm planning to reveg them all, that is if the universe sees fit to it. i still have space monkey, mothers milk, & secret chief that just got sexed the other day. dealing with bodhi its difficult to monocrop. some people think its weird or mundane, but i cant just pop a pack & phenohunt through the entire pack going all the way to f4... 12 seeds, that would take me forever...


why didnt you take clones?


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 19, 2017)

Placed my glg order
Goji og
Cherry Sunshine
Chem soda kush
Buckeye purple f2bx

Freebies hopefully
Clusterfunk
Sour butter cross
Fruity pebbles f3

...and ordered a new can filter


----------



## eazye252 (Apr 19, 2017)

I was hoping the full restock included Kalifornia. Oh well I picked up Moontang instead. I haven't seen much on either. But I figured both are good choices considering the parents. Cobra lips was my freebie choice.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 19, 2017)

SuperStardawg x Appalachia..

Applachia is The best stud bodhi worked with ever. Don't know how long the rest of you have been following bodhi; but what High and Lonesome created and pased to bodhi Legend.


I want people to note this is not Superskunk. It is Superstardawg an unreleased strain, that never came out.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 20, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> You are probably right, although one factor was that I couldt found the Oaxacan Zipolite for which I had actually reserved a spot in my cart (3 packets of seeds for the price of 1!). Would you care to reccomend 1 or 2 strains and mention why you like them?
> 
> One thing is that I dont know much about storing seeds, and could not find much information that seemed reliable (or at least first hand) on growing beans that have been stored for years. Have you had good experiences with stored beans? Any quick tips for storage?


Who has this 3 for 1 deal?? Sounds too good to be true!!
Edit- sorry that came across rude, did not mean for it too, at all.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 20, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> You are probably right, although one factor was that I couldt found the Oaxacan Zipolite for which I had actually reserved a spot in my cart (3 packets of seeds for the price of 1!). Would you care to reccomend 1 or 2 strains and mention why you like them?
> 
> One thing is that I dont know much about storing seeds, and could not find much information that seemed reliable (or at least first hand) on growing beans that have been stored for years. Have you had good experiences with stored beans? Any quick tips for storage?


Go to Michaels or some other craft store and buy yourself one of those plastic bead storage cases. They're like 2 dollars. I put my seed packs in those with rice in every slot to use as a desiccant (sp?). Pop them in the back of the fridge in a dark spot or with a towel over the case to keep light out. I've stored seeds for years this way. Some freeze them as well but it is not necessary and imo worse if there's chance they will keep thawing out from opening the freezer often which can cause mositure which ofcourse is a no no. Only take them out when you're ready to pop


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 20, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> why didnt you take clones?


...space, time, laziness, being overwhelmed already, mortgage, wife, work, kids, relatives; life just got in the way somewhat, but i will be taking cuts after the reveg


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 20, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Who has this 3 for 1 deal?? Sounds too good to be true!!
> Edit- sorry that came across rude, did not mean for it too, at all.


essentially buying the 1. oaxacan zip, getting the 2. acapulco gold freebie that comes with it, then buying another strain like 3. goji og, and since you bought 1. & 3. you get 4. sunshine daydream as a freebie...


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 20, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> ...space, time, laziness, being overwhelmed already, mortgage, wife, work, kids, relatives; life just got in the way somewhat, but i will be taking cuts after the reveg


Sucks when life gets in the way of important stuff


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 20, 2017)

Happy 420!  Here's to peace, blessings, and 420 freedom for all!

 

(bubba katsu x wookie)


----------



## Philip-O (Apr 20, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Who has this 3 for 1 deal?? Sounds too good to be true!!
> Edit- sorry that came across rude, did not mean for it too, at all.


The Oaxacan Zipolite usually comes with an extra pack of Acapulco Gold. So I was thinking to get that, and on top an extra package as a 420 freebie.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 20, 2017)

My ASS is 6 weeks in flower and not real big but really great buds compared to leaves and stem. Just now starting to smell a bit dank. Snow covered an sticky. No deficiencies and starting to go red tan on pistils but mostly white. Only girl I flowered so far.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 20, 2017)

hillbill said:


> My ASS is 6 weeks in flower and not real big but really great buds compared to leaves and stem. Just now starting to smell a bit dank. Snow covered an sticky. No deficiencies and starting to go red tan on pistils but mostly white. Only girl I flowered so far.


I've got 5 in the bloom room now and I'm just a week or two behind you. 4 are pretty similar to what you described and one is short, squat and bushy with massive leaves. Kinda light feeders too (like the Gojis) I haven't had to do much at all other than a light top dress.
I'm gonna throw up some pics tonight.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 20, 2017)

Merry Bud Christmas everyone. Have a Ire day and hope you all have some beautiful weather to enjoy!! on


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 20, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> ok, i'm actually guilty of breaking my word. i had planned to run spacemonkey vs astrochimp, but now it seems as if time bandit will be jumping ahead of both of them. i just finished blueberry hashplant, dreambeaver, cobra lips x2, lazy lightning, & space cake. i'm planning to reveg them all, that is if the universe sees fit to it. i still have space monkey, mothers milk, & secret chief that just got sexed the other day. dealing with bodhi its difficult to monocrop. some people think its weird or mundane, but i cant just pop a pack & phenohunt through the entire pack going all the way to f4... 12 seeds, that would take me forever...


Can't wait to hear about all of them but I'm really interested in the the space cake I got sum in veg right now I'd like to know what to expect


----------



## hillbill (Apr 20, 2017)

Sunshine Daydream in the cart!


----------



## elkamino (Apr 20, 2017)

My fourth purchase from GLG, all have been better than expected, with great freebies and no hassle. Stoked about the 4/20 deal, its my first seed buy since last 4/20! That's good cuz I've got way more beans than I could ever grow out. 

If you're on the fence, my deal pencils out at ~$2.50/seed... 

Buying:
Soul Mate
Space Monkey 
Mothers Milk 
Sunshine Daydream

Freebies I asked for:
Sour butter x 88g13H/P
Cluster funk 
Hindu Hashplant
Elfinstone


----------



## torontoke (Apr 20, 2017)

elkamino said:


> My fourth purchase from GLG, all have been better than expected, with great freebies and no hassle. Stoked about the 4/20 deal, its my first seed buy since last 4/20! That's good cuz I've got way more beans than I could ever grow out.
> 
> If you're on the fence, my deal pencils out at ~$2.50/seed...
> 
> ...


That's a nice list.
I'd love to run that Hindu hp but I can't justify buying anymore til I burn through the stockpile a lil bit.

Happy 420 bodhi fans
Hope ur day is well medicated!


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 20, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Can't wait to hear about all of them but I'm really interested in the the space cake I got sum in veg right now I'd like to know what to expect


my space cake was a spindly, non chunky buds, resinous, taller than everything else in the tent, a sweet grocery store card board smelling plant. held up pretty well to the pure uv. kinda had buds that look like a larger version dr grinspoons in a way.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 20, 2017)

elkamino said:


> My fourth purchase from GLG, all have been better than expected, with great freebies and no hassle. Stoked about the 4/20 deal, its my first seed buy since last 4/20! That's good cuz I've got way more beans than I could ever grow out.
> 
> If you're on the fence, my deal pencils out at ~$2.50/seed...
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with that list!! I want to see that Hindu grow out someday  

Freebies I went for were 
Cobra 
Sour B
And Silver lotus or Dragons fruit


----------



## 1kemosabe (Apr 20, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> ran under the sun = space monkey, jungle spice, guava hashplant, secret chief, bingo pajamas. those strains had my weed snob cousin appreciating every toke.
> 
> ran under cobs & uvb = space cake, dream beaver, blueberry hashplant, cobra lips. i store in the fridge wrapped up through several layers of ziplock bags( i'm simple). these had one of my older school vet buddies walking around with a chit eating grin appreciative of the medication that came from someone he knows personally who is transparent.



If ya dont mind me askin. How did the bingo pajama do outdoor ?


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 20, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> If ya dont mind me askin. How did the bingo pajama do outdoor ?


it was under the space monkey & starfighter f1/f2, hard little nugs, needed to not be overshadowed though. didn't get a full in depth review about it, space monkey was the king of the harvest last year. i can tell you what didn't fare well outside though, & that was the love triangle. they got destroyed by something that i think was eating on the cornstalks next to it. i broke open a stem & saw something crawling in it, that's likely why the buds were dying, & drying up.


----------



## ray098 (Apr 20, 2017)

Sunshine 4 5 days into flower


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 20, 2017)

TK x SSDD at day 47


----------



## SativaJack (Apr 20, 2017)

Trying to find a company that carries Bodhi atock and accept cc. I've used James Bean Company in the past but my emails are going unanswered. Any help?


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 20, 2017)

SativaJack said:


> Trying to find a company that carries Bodhi atock and accept cc. I've used James Bean Company in the past but my emails are going unanswered. Any help?


Like you I miss the days of buying from JBC using a cc as well. It seems no company wants to process for him due to the nature of his business. It's totally ridiculous.


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 20, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> TK x SSDD at day 47


Not gonna lie........pretty jealous here.

Did you find any keepers? What were the pheno's like?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 21, 2017)

Caliyo Day 33

 

Caliyo Smells Like Oranges and Skittles right now. Buds are forming tight and compact.

The Ae77 California Orange bud and Yo moma paired together is a great match.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 21, 2017)

SativaJack said:


> Trying to find a company that carries Bodhi atock and accept cc. I've used James Bean Company in the past but my emails are going unanswered. Any help?


I used JBC bout a month or so ago and used cc..


----------



## littlegiant (Apr 21, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I used JBC bout a month or so ago and used cc..


I used them to about 2 month ago! Used credit card and was accepted. Now they don't !


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 21, 2017)

littlegiant said:


> I used them to about 2 month ago! Used credit card and was accepted. Now they don't !


Everyone is dodging taxes now haha


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2017)

Shmozz said:


> I almost grabbed mother's milk, and probably will eventually. I only wish I could have everything so I can stop thinking about what's next on my list. Which coincidentally is pretty much the three you just picked up


Lol, as long as the "dead" appy dad is still putting out seeds, you're good. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2017)

Orgi chop time






























Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 21, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Orgi chop time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice girls
i see that bubble bucket, have you thought of adding an airstone in there with the pump & sprayer/mister ?


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 21, 2017)

Just another Friday for @kmog33 . Heavy petting some beautiful girls


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 21, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Orgi chop time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many days old was this at time.of.chop?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How many days old was this at time.of.chop?


Fucked if I know, it was a super slow starter/vegger and I had it in my veg space for like 3 months. I may have planted this seed 5-6 months ago lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How many days old was this at time.of.chop?


That particular orgi is about a year and a half old, eh @kmog33 ?  [ looks worth it ] Any or in it?
Did the Phantom Stash ever finish, amigo?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Just another Friday for @kmog33 . Heavy petting some beautiful girls


Lol thanks, it's funny imo this run got way out of control. I'm into manageable plants. Taller than me is not manageable haha. But I'll have a gang of great nug in a few weeks, so there's that  















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> That particular orgi is about a year and a half old, eh @kmog33 ? [emoji38] [ looks worth it ] Any or in it?
> Did the Phantom Stash ever finish, amigo?


Yeah, the terpz on orgi are all ao, and it's loud. I think I germed that bean 6ish months ago, totally worth the wait, Lol. 

And the PC x ss finished haha, about 6 oz from the one plant. Ss definitely dominated structure and terpz. Not much of the PC mom made it through. A bit in the nose and taste.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2017)

@kmog33 -





Orgi time !


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> @kmog33 -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm excited for the smoke report in a couple weeks. She smells great. Super frosty under the kushy leaves. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## elkamino (Apr 21, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Orgi chop time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ose are Orgeous


----------



## elkamino (Apr 21, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Lol thanks, it's funny imo this run got way out of control. I'm into manageable plants. Taller than me is not manageable haha. But I'll have a gang of great nug in a few weeks, so there's that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you've mentioned but what are your lights?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2017)

elkamino said:


> I'm sure you've mentioned but what are your lights?


Horticultural lighting group razor lamps. 200 watt bars 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 21, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Lol, as long as the "dead" appy dad is still putting out seeds, you're good.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Imagine how many seeds you could get from 1 giant outdoor cali plant. Selling 10 at a time, i would imagine they could last for.... years. Its just too bad i will never get to try Charms, fantasy island, blood orange, tiger milk, golden triangle. Soon mothers milk, ssdd will be added to that list.

Oh wait, i did try tiger milk, luckily. Halfway to making f2s rn. Male just started opening. Whos ready?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 21, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Not gonna lie........pretty jealous here.
> 
> Did you find any keepers? What were the pheno's like?


I was gifted 2 beans. I ran both in dwc but underestimated how much they were drinking in veg and lost the better structured plant of the 2. This one is leggy and tall where the other was more compact. I actually thought this was a male.

Im hanging on to it for now, but the proof will be in the smoke. I have another running in organic soil that I just flipped, and no matter what I plan on making some beans with this as a mom.

SSDD in it is making it a fast finisher. Will probably take her at day 60-63.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Imagine how many seeds you could get from 1 giant outdoor cali plant. Selling 10 at a time, i would imagine they could last for.... years. Its just too bad i will never get to try Charms, fantasy island, blood orange, tiger milk, golden triangle. Soon mothers milk, ssdd will be added to that list.
> 
> Oh wait, i did try tiger milk, luckily. Halfway to making f2s rn. Male just started opening. Whos ready?


Well. In the past year I've personally seen about 1k packs of mm sold, so.... Not that many. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I was gifted 2 beans. I ran both in dwc but underestimated how much they were drinking in veg and lost the better structured plant of the 2.


That's never happened to me. Until a week ago, and wouldn't you know it was the one surviving crystal cookies 3 weeks past flip. I had no idea; the other buckets in the tent were a third full or more. It looked like it was going to be very worthwhile; hate that I neglected and lost it.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 21, 2017)

Neroli
 
Popped 12 got 11 seedlings, my cat proceeded to eat 4 of them, I then went 1 for 7 ended with this lady here.

I've grown my share of bodhi all full packs including to name a few goji(two packs), ssdd, mothers milk, cougars milk, clusterfunk(two packs), sunshine4, white lotus, and at least a half dozen more.

I say this so that maybe the next thing I say carries just a little more weight, this is hands down the best plant I have ever grown. Off the top of my head it is probably the best yielding bodhi plant I have grown although not positive, but the potency is just unreal and the quality of the high is very very close to me calling this my holy grail plant.

High is very heady uplifting and a bit of a creeper, one of those where you smoke it and in your head you are 100% sure that anyone looking at you knows your stoned. Only thing that I don't love is after a day of smoking it, it will knock me out early, but this is the first plant I've ever had that I have(and still am) contemplated dropping everything else I have to run this exclusively.

Smells and taste fantastic as well. Thhis plant will never be leaving me unless I make a mistake I feel pretty sure about that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Neroli
> View attachment 3928698
> Popped 12 got 11 seedlings, my cat proceeded to eat 4 of them, I then went 1 for 7 ended with this lady here.
> 
> ...


How long after flip?


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> How long after flip?


64 days I believe. that was from seed however so I expect clone could come down a few days earlier


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 21, 2017)

Putting all 8 MOthers milk in flower under the vero29s

Still haven't shown sex yet


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 21, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Putting all 8 MOthers milk in flower under the vero29s
> 
> Still haven't shown sex yet View attachment 3928725View attachment 3928726


Nice! 

I love my vero's. Just added some EB series strips for some extra lighting.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 21, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Nice!
> 
> I love my vero's. Just added some EB series strips for some extra lighting.


Shit I wish I can get some eb, what kind did you go for? 

Yea these veros are killer.
I'm flowering 4 plants in 3 gallons and 8 plants in 2 gallons. All look good sofar


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 21, 2017)

https://www.digikey.ca/en/product-highlight/b/bridgelux/eb-series-modules

My COB's are 4k I went with 3k on the strips, I got 2 for each COB. 6 in total. I had some wild variation in pheno's when I grew my own seeds Some plants were 8-12 inches taller than others. So i decided to rebuild my lights. (https://www.rollitup.org/t/bridgelux-eb-series-build.928676/page-32#post-13477701) Going to have 3 independent panels so I can get a lot of flexibility in light heights. Not that I should need it when my next run will be scroggins.

Cost about $100 to add 6(7)strips to my grow. I also got another single strip and driver to make a little clone cabinet so 7 strips 4 drivers for $100, about half the price COB's and drivers cost. You don't have to have heatsinks for these either, they run super cool. They save a lot of money compared to a Vero29 build.


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 21, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Neroli
> View attachment 3928698
> Popped 12 got 11 seedlings, my cat proceeded to eat 4 of them, I then went 1 for 7 ended with this lady here.
> 
> ...


I love these stories. A less popular strain but that's where you find The One. There's gold waiting in them thar seeds fellas. Get crackin'!


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 21, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Putting all 8 MOthers milk in flower under the vero29s
> 
> Still haven't shown sex yet View attachment 3928725View attachment 3928726


Beautiful garden. How long have they been vegging? I'm a relative noob but I haven't had any plants show sex so far in veg. 
Have you taken clones and if not how will you know?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 21, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> https://www.digikey.ca/en/product-highlight/b/bridgelux/eb-series-modules
> 
> My COB's are 4k I went with 3k on the strips, I got 2 for each COB. 6 in total. I had some wild variation in pheno's when I grew my own seeds Some plants were 8-12 inches taller than others. So i decided to rebuild my lights. (https://www.rollitup.org/t/bridgelux-eb-series-build.928676/page-32#post-13477701) Going to have 3 independent panels so I can get a lot of flexibility in light heights. Not that I should need it when my next run will be scroggins.
> 
> Cost about $100 to add 6(7)strips to my grow. I also got another single strip and driver to make a little clone cabinet so 7 strips 4 drivers for $100, about half the price COB's and drivers cost. You don't have to have heatsinks for these either, they run super cool. They save a lot of money compared to a Vero29 build.


Damn they make great side lighting too.i didn't realize it was so cheap and easy todo. 

Funny my veros are 3000k , I'm gonna follow your grow dude.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 21, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> Beautiful garden. How long have they been vegging? I'm a relative noob but I haven't had any plants show sex so far in veg.
> Have you taken clones and if not how will you know?


Thanks! I think they've been vegging for almost 7 weeks from sprout. I know some are starting to show their sex. So anyday now! 

As for cloning I'm waiting till they sex, then I'll chop the males and "try" to clone these girls. I've had rotten luck at cloning thus far.


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 21, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> I love these stories. A less popular strain but that's where you find The One. There's gold waiting in them thar seeds fellas. Get crackin'!


You are correct. Like Bodhi says, there is magic in every seed.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 21, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Damn they make great side lighting too.i didn't realize it was so cheap and easy todo.
> 
> Funny my veros are 3000k , I'm gonna follow your grow dude.


I don't really have a thread I post in, just kinda throw pics up here and there I've got some in the Chucker's thread.

I'll be posting pics here though if my Love Triangle turn out Female.


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 21, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Thanks! I think they've been vegging for almost 7 weeks from sprout. I know some are starting to show their sex. So anyday now!
> 
> As for cloning I'm waiting till they sex, then I'll chop the males and "try" to clone these girls. I've had rotten luck at cloning thus far.


Funny, me too. I made an aero cloner out of a 5g bucket. I added all kinds of crap to it. Mediocre results at best. Then last run I had a couple extra cuts so I just stuck them in pro mix. F&$kers both rooted. Then I saw Fregrowli's aero clone comparison. This last time I used tap water that I didn't even let de chlorinate and ph'd it. Roots at 8 days on all cuts. Smh


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 21, 2017)

I don't clone much but when I do it's in a cup of dirt. Fuck aero bullshit. That takes more effort than I am willing to put in  I've made about 3, bubble clonre, aero, both... Had mediocre results. Where as I have had clones set outside my grow waiting for the garbage bag and they have started rooting.

KIS. Cup of dirt with a baggie, or a propagator tray and patience. Don't touch em for a week. IMO


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 21, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I've grown my share of bodhi all full packs including to name a few goji(two packs), ssdd, mothers milk, cougars milk, clusterfunk(two packs), sunshine4, white lotus, and at least a half dozen more.


Would any of the others you have grown happen to be Wookie #15 crosses? Just speculation, but maybe you just really like that dad and you'd like Soulmate or Granola Funk even more than Neroli91.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 21, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Well. In the past year I've personally seen about 1k packs of mm sold, so.... Not that many.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


10k seeds sold in 1 year.....

Ive pulled prob around 1000 seeds off a plant that i flowered from clone.

A 12'+ outdoor plant could yield hundreds of thousands of seeds, maybe more depending on size, Idk. 

Maybe someone who knows bodhi could chime in on the appy status @strayfox gear


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 21, 2017)

Just sampled a quick dried piece of lucky charms. Probably the best tasting weed I've ever smoked.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> 10k seeds sold in 1 year.....
> 
> Ive pulled prob around 1000 seeds off a plant that i flowered from clone.
> 
> ...


Haha, I feel you, my post was saying 10k for one outdoor plant. Dunno about hundreds of thousands. I'm just a little bit thrown off by the marketing hype when two years later, they're still dropping hundreds of packs every few weeks of these strains. And if there is that deep of stock, how old is it? I don't know how I feel about selling 2+ yo stock, tbh stock should probably be under 2 years imo even in great storage conditions, some beans germ rates will probably be affected. ( I have 10+ year old beans that germ, I just think seedstock for sale should be at least moderately fresh)

Im happy to support bodhi, but I probably would've grabbed different (newer) strains of his if I didn't think appy crosses were near gone.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2017)

I didn't grab any sl crosses when he said he lost dad...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 21, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> I don't really have a thread I post in, just kinda throw pics up here and there I've got some in the Chucker's thread.
> 
> I'll be posting pics here though if my Love Triangle turn out Female.


you are gonna love the LT. How many you rocking head?


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Just sampled a quick dried piece of lucky charms. Probably the best tasting weed I've ever smoked.


Thanks Bob...
now my mouth is watering....


----------



## strayfox gear (Apr 21, 2017)

Hey guys, hope everyone is enjoying the weather... 

Lots of people wonder about this seed release when a male has been lost. I'm, I think k the vendors hype it up more then the fan club..Lol 

As for the appy male, when bodhi releases his first round of seeds from a discontinued stud, it's not from a couple plants or one big outdoor freak , it's from a whole room if not two rooms pollinated. Plus he has older pollen saved just for this kind of thing.

Breeding programs like this makes it possible for breeders to lose a stud and still have plenty of gear to breed and release long after that male has been lost.

Hope that clears up the confusion on the Appachian male. @apbx720 @kmog33

Testers coming. Keep an eye out on the stray thread.

New bubba chem freak


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 21, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> Hey guys, hope everyone is enjoying the weather... There's a first and seconds for seeds.
> 
> As for the appy male, when he releases his first round of seeds, it's not from a couple plants or one big outdoor freak , it's from a whole room pollinated. Plus he has older pollen saved just for stuff like this.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response Stray
as for that plant there.....Oh my!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> Hey guys, hope everyone is enjoying the weather... There's a first and seconds for seeds.
> 
> As for the appy male, when he releases his first round of seeds, it's not from a couple plants or one big outdoor freak , it's from a whole room pollinated. Plus he has older pollen saved just for stuff like this.
> 
> ...


Than you stray. I do wish it had not had been marketed as "super limited" if that was the case. As I said, I'm happy to support bodhi, just the lost dad's situation initially gave me the impression stock was going to run out soon, so I grabbed a bunch of appy crosses, doubles of a few things. Almost Two years later I can still grab those packs. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 21, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Fucked if I know, it was a super slow starter/vegger and I had it in my veg space for like 3 months. I may have planted this seed 5-6 months ago lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Wow slow grower for sure that's a long time


----------



## strayfox gear (Apr 21, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Than you stray. I do wish it had not had been marketed as "super limited" if that was the case. As I said, I'm happy to support bodhi, just the lost dad's situation initially gave me the impression stock was going to run out soon, so I grabbed a bunch of appy crosses, doubles of a few things. Almost Two years later I can still grab those packs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



You got it brother.

I totally get it..I did the same thing.

But you gotta remember. It's super limited to bodhi. Lol

Just like the instant karma male, Snow lotus, sour d ibl, kings kross, bubba berry, star train, Uzbeki hp, Afghani, deep chunk, Paki, deadly g etc.. you never know how limited it actually is until it's gone.. 

Only unless you ask him personally and say. How many seeds are left from each strain..Lol

Stay blessed my friend

Ttyl
stray


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 21, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> you are gonna love the LT. How many you rocking head?


Just a couple about a week old now. I ran one female a couple years back, easy to grow nice plant. I did it 12/12 from seed so didn't get a real good look at plant growth expression. Hoping these lean a little more TK side of things but I am sure they will be more than acceptable either way. Would be nice to find something SUPER OG  that I can keep forever! 

I've got some HAog X G13HP from bodhi as well, he sent them to me a while ago as testers, I had some mishaps in the garden and didn't get a chance to run them as I wanted. I plan on popping these next go. The information is super late, like 2 years, but I'll throw some up on what I find either way prolly end of July I'll start those up.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> You got it brother.
> 
> I totally get it..I did the same thing.
> 
> ...


Haha, funny stray I guess limited to bodhi is a bit different than most of us. What's the Rollin 88 in your iraqi cross?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## strayfox gear (Apr 21, 2017)

Rollin 88 old breedbay release.

TER/GOGI

Iraqi is the male to the other half of the Iraqi line bodhi has ATM.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 21, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> Rollin 88 old breedbay release.
> 
> TER/GOGI
> 
> Iraqi is the male to the other half of the Iraqi line bodhi has ATM.


There's some crazy beautiful plants in that region. Saw them first hand in different parts of the Raq over the years. Same with Afgan. Best patrols ever. Huge old school farmed fields just pheno's galore. 
Personally can't wait to see this line come to fruition.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 21, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Just a couple about a week old now. I ran one female a couple years back, easy to grow nice plant. I did it 12/12 from seed so didn't get a real good look at plant growth expression. Hoping these lean a little more TK side of things but I am sure they will be more than acceptable either way. Would be nice to find something SUPER OG  that I can keep forever!
> 
> I've got some HAog X G13HP from bodhi as well, he sent them to me a while ago as testers, I had some mishaps in the garden and didn't get a chance to run them as I wanted. I plan on popping these next go. The information is super late, like 2 years, but I'll throw some up on what I find either way prolly end of July I'll start those up.


Right on. This is a second run of them myself.Single Seed pop for me 50 or so days from seed under a cheap led. Topped a few days ago. Structure is on point to be a scrogger. I loved what I saw of the first three girls I ran. Somme trippy tri's in these packs I'm sure.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> I totally get it..I did the same thing.
> 
> But you gotta remember. It's super limited to bodhi. Lol


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 21, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> I don't clone much but when I do it's in a cup of dirt. Fuck aero bullshit. That takes more effort than I am willing to put in  I've made about 3, bubble clonre, aero, both... Had mediocre results. Where as I have had clones set outside my grow waiting for the garbage bag and they have started rooting.
> 
> KIS. Cup of dirt with a baggie, or a propagator tray and patience. Don't touch em for a week. IMO


I don't know... I set up my EZ 120, set the PH level with RO water, turn the chiller on to 68 and let it go untouched until roots pop. I can rip 120 clones pretty easily and with the chiller it's a bit slower but it's pretty much a 100% ratio. Without a chiller it's hit or miss between roots or root rot lol.


----------



## toddwalker33 (Apr 21, 2017)

Anyone bidding on the packs on loompafundauction on IG? Blood orange still up for grabs ending in a little.


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 21, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Neroli
> View attachment 3928698
> Popped 12 got 11 seedlings, my cat proceeded to eat 4 of them, I then went 1 for 7 ended with this lady here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the info brother. I have 3 Neroli 91 plants that are getting ready to be sexed so keeping my fingers crossed for a couple of females. Very excited to grow out some skunk va cut chemdawg crosses. Considering the lore that surrounds it and all.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 21, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Thanks Bob...
> now my mouth is watering....


I attempted making seeds and F2's with all 3 phenos. If things took I may be able spread a lil love.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 21, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Thanks for sharing the info brother. I have 3 Neroli 91 plants that are getting ready to be sexed so keeping my fingers crossed for a couple of females. Very excited to grow out some skunk va cut chemdawg crosses. Considering the lore that surrounds it and all.


Would Love to see ya get some girls for the run! Been eyeing neroli for a while now. Stoked you got them rolling Mojo!


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I attempted making seeds and F2's with all 3 phenos. If things took I may be able spread a lil love.


You sir are a gentleman of gentlemen


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 22, 2017)

Man I'm really digging the structure of this bingo paj and it's confirmed fem to


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 22, 2017)

Only thenone on the right side I think gonna spit balls on me but the rest are fem excited this closet came through have to get thrown in a flower tent real soon


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 22, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Just a couple about a week old now. I ran one female a couple years back, easy to grow nice plant. I did it 12/12 from seed so didn't get a real good look at plant growth expression. Hoping these lean a little more TK side of things but I am sure they will be more than acceptable either way. Would be nice to find something SUPER OG  that I can keep forever!
> 
> I've got some HAog X G13HP from bodhi as well, he sent them to me a while ago as testers, I had some mishaps in the garden and didn't get a chance to run them as I wanted. I plan on popping these next go. The information is super late, like 2 years, but I'll throw some up on what I find either way prolly end of July I'll start those up.


Ive got some angelica in early flower atm. Got 2 females out of 12. Flowering from seed to see if my male:female average would change..... Nope. Lol


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 22, 2017)

Tigers MilkSeedling run, hardly dialled in yet. She's alot more purple than this pic shows. She turned purp w lows in the low 70°F's.

I heard there were some super potent phenos of tm to be found. I dont think this is one of them. Shes definitely potent, not insanely potent tho. The flavor is tremendous. Like a clean bubba kush w a delicious mid east hash finish. The high is all bubba. Low, calming, and euohoric w some nice medical qualities. Ill be keeping her for a while, and crossing her to a couple dif malesn just cant get over the taste. Delicious.


----------



## maxamus1 (Apr 22, 2017)

How would one get in touch with bodhi to inquire about the lucky charms cross?


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 22, 2017)

I'd imagine they would send you a tester list and if you were lucky out of your top five you might get it but the goal is for ppl to give honest reports so they know weather to release a strain or not


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 22, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Tigers MilkView attachment 3929210Seedling run, hardly dialled in yet. She's alot more purple than this pic shows. She turned purp w lows in the low 70°F's.
> 
> I heard there were some super potent phenos of tm to be found. I dont think this is one of them. Shes definitely potent, not insanely potent tho. The flavor is tremendous. Like a clean bubba kush w a delicious mid east hash finish. The high is all bubba. Low, calming, and euohoric w some nice medical qualities. Ill be keeping her for a while, and crossing her to a couple dif malesn just cant get over the taste. Delicious.


Lucky I wish I had some tigers milk beans that's one I never was able to grab


----------



## maxamus1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Has anyone grown out drunken parrot?


----------



## hayrolld (Apr 22, 2017)

Some posts from B on breedbay:

Here's a quick state of the nation….

of whats going on in 2017...

bodhi seeds:

wookie hybrids
orgasmatron hybrids
purple unicorn hybrids + fgens
lucky charms hybrids + fgens
goji f3 hybrids + fgens

tigermelon line work
dirty hippy line work
lemon thai line work
cherry terpene work

supernatural selections:

restocks of dread bread + omg f1 hybrids… 

silk road series v1…

and a few more small release of leftover testers that made the grade...


----------



## hayrolld (Apr 22, 2017)

heres the first part of the spring list...


2017 spring testers:

sunshine daydream x :
ssh
chem 1
loompa headband
bubba
fat cherry
tigermelon #2
tk
wifi
lemon diesel
kashmir 22
blue dream
dread bread 
kush 4
axis
butterscotch 
3 kings og
goji b cut
cherry o
goji raz f2
skunk va

Snow lotus list is about the same, 88g and wookie are getting crossed to fewer things. Check breedbay for full list.


----------



## hayrolld (Apr 22, 2017)

So, snow lotus will be around for a while. Appy got replaced by ssdd(s). And lucky charms is coming back!


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 22, 2017)

hayrolld said:


> So, snow lotus will be around for a while. Appy got replaced by ssdd(s). And lucky charms is coming back!


Lucky charms sounds like one I need.. hell what am I saying, I need them all


----------



## greg nr (Apr 22, 2017)

so many beanz, so little time.


----------



## ray098 (Apr 22, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Neroli
> View attachment 3928698
> Popped 12 got 11 seedlings, my cat proceeded to eat 4 of them, I then went 1 for 7 ended with this lady here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the neroli info whats your smoke report for sunshine4


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 22, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Thanks for the neroli info whats your smoke report for sunshine4


 Think I had 6 females they were all very uniform in smell (straight gas) and very uniform in structure. It is very branchy has kinda thin branches that will struggle to hold up the weight and it gets incredibly frosty, the one I kept is probably the frostiest plant I have.

As far as the smoke I would consider it a crowd pleaser, extremely heavy hit you right in the face make you melt into the couch. I like it but not really my kind of smoke except late at night.


----------



## ray098 (Apr 22, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Think I had 6 females they were all vefruity niform in smell (straight gas) and very uniform in structure. It is very branchy has kinda thin branches that will struggle to hold up the weight and it gets incredibly frosty, the one I kept is probably the frostiest plant I have.
> 
> As far as the smoke I would consider it a crowd pleaser, extremely heavy hit you right in the face make you melt into the couch. I like it but not really my kind of smoke except late at night.


Nice report i have 1 in flower and yeah it has the thin branches too the stem rub smells like fruity chemicals the leaves are so skinny i thought that it would be more of an up high thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## littlegiant (Apr 23, 2017)

White Lotus! Had to rotate the seed stock. My first pack of Bodhi beans i purchased 4 years ago and still popped up in 4 days! Smooth,and potent!


----------



## Serva (Apr 23, 2017)

I just read about a Cali-O x Wookie cross from last year. Does Bodhi still have a Cali-O mother? Is it the Aeric77 cut? Thought I missed all his Cali-O X's (Blood Orange, Satsuma, Orange Sunshine, ...?)

Are there any Cali-O X's from Bodhi avaible to buy?


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 23, 2017)

Lucky Charms- done @ 56 days under 3000K 90 CRI


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 23, 2017)

Apollo 11-G done @ 56 days under 3000K 90 CRI


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 23, 2017)

Stardawg guava HP done @ 56 days under 3000K 90 CRI


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 23, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> View attachment 3929729 Lucky Charms- done @ 56 days under 3000K 90 CRI


Are these pics at day 56?


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 23, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Are these pics at day 56?


yes.


----------



## hayrolld (Apr 23, 2017)

@GreenTools - nicely done sir! Have you run any other cobs before the 90cri cobs? Curious if you notice any difference to 80s.


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 23, 2017)

hayrolld said:


> @GreenTools - nicely done sir! Have you run the other cobs before the 90cri cobs? Curious if you notice any difference to 80s.


I have not. After doing a lot of research I chose the 90 CRI over the 80 mainly because I will only be flowering under the 3000K


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 23, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> I'd imagine they would send you a tester list and if you were lucky out of your top five you might get it but the goal is for ppl to give honest reports so they know weather to release a strain or not


Im making f2s as a preservation project. Ill let u guys know when theyre ready


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 23, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> Stardawg guava HP done @ 56 days under 3000K 90 CRIView attachment 3929731


Great job w em, friend. Yr doin it right.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Apr 23, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> Stardawg guava HP done @ 56 days under 3000K 90 CRIView attachment 3929731



How were these grown @GreenTools. ? They all look killer !! but that stardawg really has my attn. Hows she smell?


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 23, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Im making f2s as a preservation project. Ill let u guys know when theyre ready


Preservation project... I like preservation haha that's awesome there's so many diff crosses but some are worth keeping around if the shit ever hits the fan in life weed seed and gold and bullets the three things ppl will need


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 23, 2017)

@GreenTools - Great job on those! That Apollo is some tasty stuff and your pics make me want to pull mine out of the fridge for another run. I could kick myself for not keeping my best cut of this. Mango tangy pineapple goodness


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 23, 2017)

Letting these ladies go outdoors this. Year love when the sun is shining got to dampen off the plant to the real world


----------



## Serva (Apr 23, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Sunshine 4 5 days into flower


That looks awesome, do you have more pics, please!


----------



## twistedinfinity (Apr 23, 2017)

Don't quote me but I am pretty sure it is AE77 Cali-O that Bodhi was using. Hopefully someone clears it up :0


----------



## ray098 (Apr 23, 2017)

Serva said:


> That looks awesome, do you have more pics, please!


 thanks
I have a couple of pics before the scrog and defloration i will put them up for you later tonight


----------



## ray098 (Apr 23, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> Stardawg guava HP done @ 56 days under 3000K 90 CRIView attachment 3929731


Great job on all of them whats the smell and taste on them


----------



## ray098 (Apr 23, 2017)

Serva said:


> That looks awesome, do you have more pics,


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 23, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> Stardawg guava HP done @ 56 days under 3000K 90 CRIView attachment 3929731


Amazing... I need this Guava HP, I sure hope it's back in stock soon.


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 23, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> How were these grown @GreenTools. ? They all look killer !! but that stardawg really has my attn. Hows she smell?


This one has a slight lemon/lime, but with a melon flavor....but with the HP dom body effect..calming,yet happy and functional...


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 23, 2017)

Aero/nft, botanicare line...


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 24, 2017)

Mothers Milk lower bud, 52 days, nanner on upper left. 4kK Vero 29's in coco with FoliagePro, MagPro, and ProTekt. She had a magnesium def earlier in flower. Early on she didn't have much smell, maybe that milky smell but not sour like powdered milk. Now starting to smell a bit more like burned rubber.


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Apr 24, 2017)

I just dropped Doc D (Bodhi's good friend) on my site


----------



## j.t.1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

speaking of smells now, my 2 SM's are at week 4. i think they stopped growing.. one is 29" one is 26".. pretty good size considering. budding up nicely.. one of them has a very interesting scent.. when i smell my hands after handling it, it smells like fruit loops and orange zest, i cant wait to see how it develops.

the crystals a starting to pack on nice now too  one of them(shorter one) looks like its gonna be a good yielder.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 24, 2017)

Yeah they tend to hit a stall about that time then start frosting up and then start filling back in about a week or so later not a big yielder but make up for in quality for sure


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 24, 2017)

Wolfpack, 5 weeks in. Smells getting even sweeter, wasnt expecting anything sweet smelling from this x. Looking n smelling nice. Great freebie so far imo.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> Wolfpack, 5 weeks in. Smells getting even sweeter, wasnt expecting anything g sweet smelling frim this x. Maybe green crack dom???View attachment 3930493


Damn that's one plant fam? Looking awesome btw


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 24, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn that's one plant fam? Looking awesome btw


Yes. Veg time + pruning+staked+organics. Have some karma white snake n archive sharkbites bigger. I try for an even canopy without too much larf.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> Yes. Veg time + pruning+staked+organics. Have some karma white snake n archive sharkbites bigger. I try for an even canopy without too much larf.


Damn nice I hope to be like you some day brother


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 24, 2017)

j.t.1986 said:


> speaking of smells now, my 2 SM's are at week 4. i think they stopped growing.. one is 29" one is 26".. pretty good size considering. budding up nicely.. one of them has a very interesting scent.. when i smell my hands after handling it, it smells like fruit loops and orange zest, i cant wait to see how it develops.
> 
> the crystals a starting to pack on nice now too  one of them(shorter one) looks like its gonna be a good yielder.


What does SM stand for? He has so many strains now acronyms are sort of useless...


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 24, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What does SM stand for? He has so many strains now acronyms are sort of useless...


Space monkey


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What does SM stand for? He has so many strains now acronyms are sort of useless...


I think he's talking about strawberry mountain or milk


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 24, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What does SM stand for? He has so many strains now acronyms are sort of useless...


Space monkey I'd assume


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 24, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I think he's talking about strawberry mountain or milk


Lol, too many strains ........


----------



## Deep21 (Apr 24, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Space monkey


Pics of space monkey?


----------



## kingzt (Apr 24, 2017)

j.t.1986 said:


> speaking of smells now, my 2 SM's are at week 4. i think they stopped growing.. one is 29" one is 26".. pretty good size considering. budding up nicely.. one of them has a very interesting scent.. when i smell my hands after handling it, it smells like fruit loops and orange zest, i cant wait to see how it develops.
> 
> the crystals a starting to pack on nice now too  one of them(shorter one) looks like its gonna be a good yielder.


Is that space monkey or soul mate you are speaking of?


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 24, 2017)

Deep21 said:


> Pics of space monkey?


Not worth looking at, only bout 4weeks old..


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 24, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Is that space monkey or soul mate you are speaking of?


Lol could be several I guess..


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 24, 2017)

Has anyone here ran the purple dieselxssdd? Like to know some info sounds like a pack of fire! Just curious if anyone had great results


----------



## Serva (Apr 24, 2017)

I just ordered them. Will be my next run. Actually running SSDD. And I am also curious looking through a pack of Blue Sunshine 

Hoping you will have some more informations when my time comes... you know something about the purple diesel mother? Looking for some painkilling daytime smoke, and was wondering what would be better, blue dream or purple diesel?!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 24, 2017)

Need a Lil help guys long story short done ran through my promix and can't find anymore so I've resorted to making my own I've got a bag of peat moss, perlite and sum hydrated lime just need to know when I mix in the lime do I need to let it set for any amount of time before I use it and have I left anything out thnx in advance


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 24, 2017)

Serva said:


> I just ordered them. Will be my next run. Actually running SSDD. And I am also curious looking through a pack of Blue Sunshine
> 
> Hoping you will have some more informations when my time comes... you know something about the purple diesel mother? Looking for some painkilling daytime smoke, and was wondering what would be better, blue dream or purple diesel?!


I Don't know anything other than the fact I ran a purple diesel no idea who the breeder was buddie gifted me few clones few years back and I absolutely loved it it was absolute fire man so knowing bodhi I'm sure it's an elite pd and honestly can't wait to find out I'm thinking indoor only but I would love to throw one outside don't even care how big it gets


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Need a Lil help guys long story short done ran through my promix and can't find anymore so I've resorted to making my own I've got a bag of peat moss, perlite and sum hydrated lime just need to know when I mix in the lime do I need to let it set for any amount of time before I use it and have I left anything out thnx in advance


Try the Organics section brother. Look for @Rasta Roy


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> Has anyone here ran the purple dieselxssdd? Like to know some info sounds like a pack of fire! Just curious if anyone had great results


Running it now still in seedling stage. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 24, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Try the Organics section brother. Look for @Rasta Roy


I live in an area where 95% of the soil is miracle grow and the other five is sum really cheap stuff I've never heard of I have to either do promix which they don't have or go with coco which is ridiculously high cost me about about 4 or 5 bucks per pot to grow in it so I bought peat moss, perlite, and lime


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I live in an area where 95% of the soil is miracle grow and the other five is sum really cheap stuff I've never heard of I have to either do promix which they don't have or go with coco which is ridiculously high cost me about about 4 or 5 bucks per pot to grow in it so I bought peat moss, perlite, and lime


Organic section will help you brother


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 24, 2017)

or SM could be Soul Mate or Silver Mountain as well.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 24, 2017)

Haha I feel stupid now lol look over me I'm high as fuck when u said look for rasta roy I thought u were recommending sum kinda organics soil to try lol


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 24, 2017)

Good place to be!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 24, 2017)

Don't use the hydrated lime as it is caustic and highly reactive, you want crushed limestone either calcitic or dolomite.


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 24, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Haha I feel stupid now lol look over me I'm high as fuck when u said look for rasta roy I thought u were recommending sum kinda organics soil to try lol


^^^^^^haha your funny man that's awesome


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 24, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Don't use the hydrated lime as it is caustic and highly reactive, you want crushed limestone either calcitic or dolomite.


Too late....instead of using 2 tbls per gallon I used 1 to prevent burning only time will tell. They are well established plants a Lil over month old maybe that will help too


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 24, 2017)

Just found this on insta of purple sunshine man you should be pumped


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 24, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> Just found this on insta of purple sunshine man you should be pumped


Wanted that one so bad but didn't have the money now I got the money I can't find it. O well I enjoy a gud challenge I will find her she will be mine!!!!!!


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 24, 2017)

She is a beauty! That was the first drop though??. Let's see what Mr B can find going forward( I'm betting he's already rolling with it) In the meantime we all get the info from a Public wide 50-75 person tester
run!! Massive tester run now 
We get to see some different sides to her and what she can do in the next 6 months haha
I'm Stoked


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 24, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Wanted that one so bad but didn't have the money now I got the money I can't find it. O well I enjoy a gud challenge I will find her she will be mine!!!!!!


Sbfh has it bro


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 24, 2017)

Thnx but they don't deliver to my state


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 24, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Thnx but they don't deliver to my state


Shit that sucks have them sent to someone you know somewhere they will i mean ya don't know me but I'd do it im not a scumbag I'd send em right to ya


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 24, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Thnx but they don't deliver to my state


And il toss ya some of my own couple pollen chucks to if I'm already sending ur beans back. Up to you but I'd be willing to help ya out


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 24, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> She is a beauty! That was the first drop though??. Let's see what Mr B can find going forward( I'm betting he's already rolling with it) In the meantime we all get the info from a Public wide 50-75 person tester
> run!! Massive tester run now
> We get to see some different sides to her and what she can do in the next 6 months haha
> I'm Stoked


whats up for testing?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 24, 2017)

Caliyo

Ae77 x Yo Moma 

The smell of this is deep orange tang, with sweet skittles under tones


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 24, 2017)

Serva said:


> I just read about a Cali-O x Wookie cross from last year. Does Bodhi still have a Cali-O mother? Is it the Aeric77 cut? Thought I missed all his Cali-O X's (Blood Orange, Satsuma, Orange Sunshine, ...?)
> 
> Are there any Cali-O X's from Bodhi avaible to buy?


The above is an Ae77 x


----------



## Serva (Apr 25, 2017)

How old is it? I cant find the strain anywhere to buy. That he had a AE77 cali-o Clone is sure, but I thought he lost it long ago.

@Freedom farmer 420 check out "thegreenpool" they have a purple sunshine auction running out his evening (15hours to go). Last time (without 420 promo) they were sold for 60$, but they were not payed, so here is a 2nd chance.

But its crazy... sbfh sending to europe (overall 50$ shipping costs, the only way here to get bodhi's gear), but not in every american state???

Last time I ordered at attitude seed bank (uk), but theire germination rate sucked hard!
Full pack (13 seeds) of SSDD and only 9 germinated. 8/11 other seeds only germinated...


----------



## Rasta Roy (Apr 25, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Need a Lil help guys long story short done ran through my promix and can't find anymore so I've resorted to making my own I've got a bag of peat moss, perlite and sum hydrated lime just need to know when I mix in the lime do I need to let it set for any amount of time before I use it and have I left anything out thnx in advance


That hydrated lime is no good for your soil brother! It's good for raising the ph of your water res but it's a little too fast acting for your soil!

Calcitic lime (commonly sold as agricultural lime), oyster shell flour, or dolomite lime will all provide you with the steady ph buffering that you want!

That will basically give you the base that promix is.

It would not need to sit


----------



## j.t.1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What does SM stand for? He has so many strains now acronyms are sort of useless...


lol my bad, after seeing all those SM strains named off i definitely should have said space monkey.
and id definitely want to show off some pics when she gets even prettier. i am a little apprehensive about posting pics though, ive been meaning to look into it.


----------



## Arkitecht (Apr 25, 2017)

I have not looked through the past couple pages so if someone already posted this, sorry. BUT. https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/ has a pretty gangster Bodhi deal going on right now. That includes some of Bodhi's new crosses. Its pretty much buy one get one.

Cheers and happy growing everyone.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 25, 2017)

Waiting to see which freebie comes with my SSDD. Meanwhile my ASS at almost 7 weeks looks a couple weeks out yet.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2017)

Serva said:


> How old is it? I cant find the strain anywhere to buy. That he had a AE77 cali-o Clone is sure, but I thought he lost it long ago.
> 
> @Freedom farmer 420 check out "thegreenpool" they have a purple sunshine auction running out his evening (15hours to go). Last time (without 420 promo) they were sold for 60$, but they were not payed, so here is a 2nd chance.
> 
> ...


Hmm there a few years back, but he did have blood orange. 9 seeds are not that bad overall. You might find 3-4 keepers. His pheno's are usually not that spread across.


----------



## Arkitecht (Apr 25, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Waiting to see which freebie comes with my SSDD. Meanwhile my ASS at almost 7 weeks looks a couple weeks out yet.


Next round will have (fat cherry x ssdd) in it. Pretty excited. 

Happy growing sir.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Apr 25, 2017)

Seeing all these SSDD crosses I wonder why B man never put out more Orange sunshine ? Lost the Cali O ?


----------



## Serva (Apr 25, 2017)

Yeah, he had nice Cali-O crosses, which I would have like to know at that time  Like Orange Sunshine (Cali-O x SSDD), Blood Orange, Satsuma (I found it on an american page, but they don't ship to EU), but I am new to his stuff. But I just saw another breeder writing on IG, that he got a cross (Cali-O x Wookie) from bodhi, that was 2 weeks ago. So I am wondering, if he still has the Cali-O cut, or if he got a new one.

And I will find my keeper for sure, but I am used to 100% germination rate with other seed banks. And the problem is the same for all the packs I bought at attitude (including freebies). So I will not order there again.

Atm I am thinking of my own kind of "Orange" Sunshine. I have a Jillybean and a Crocket's Tangie mum, a local Agent Orange cut, or I could get Ecto Cooler seeds (looking at f2 for some bloody orange). Who would you choose as mother? All SSDD males will have fun with her! 

The first strain he describes, is Purple Diesel, your will also find some tester reports on breedbay...
"purple diesel (sr71 purple kush x sour diesel ibl)
the queen of purple kushes, the sr71 cut gets dusted by our sour diesel ibl papa. bumping up the pk yeild and pumping up the fuely funk was goal of this cross. expect sublime champa earth fuel moss musk berries to form the basis of the smells and flavors on this one.... should be a heavy hitter on the dome.
8-10 weeks flower time."
So maybe his own mother?! But I can't find infos on that.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 25, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> whats up for testing?


Was just saying that because someone posted they were bummed they didnt get.The purp Ssdd that they just dropped


----------



## RipNasty (Apr 25, 2017)

j.t.1986 said:


> lol my bad, after seeing all those SM strains named off i definitely should have said space monkey.
> and id definitely want to show off some pics when she gets even prettier. i am a little apprehensive about posting pics though, ive been meaning to look into it.


I have the space monkey and jade dragon both by bodhi. Vegging them up now received them as cuts not too long ago


----------



## 1kemosabe (Apr 25, 2017)

Serva said:


> Yeah, he had nice Cali-O crosses, which I would have like to know at that time  Like Orange Sunshine (Cali-O x SSDD), Blood Orange, Satsuma (I found it on an american page, but they don't ship to EU)
> 
> What seed bank and what strain if you dont mind me asking ?


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm a little bit late to the spring testing party. I've been blessed with two this time... Better late than never! I also have some lab results from 5 different Bodhi strains. Soulmate, Magenta Hash Plant, Sunshine 4, Mother's Milk and More Cowbell, the lowest total cannabinoid content was Soulmate at 19.6 and the highest was Mother's Milk coming in at 26.5 total cannabinoids I'm going to try and post links or qr codes soon. Anyone interested in looking sooner can go to ironlaboratories.com, they should be on the first page under recent results.These will be updated regularly on bb under the Bodhi works in progress area.


----------



## Serva (Apr 25, 2017)

I found Satsuma (65$) on the danky bank.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 25, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> I'm a little bit late to the spring testing party. I've been blessed with two this time... Better late than never! I also have some lab results from 5 different Bodhi strains. Soulmate, Magenta Hash Plant, Sunshine 4, Mother's Milk and More Cowbell, the lowest total cannabinoid content was Soulmate at 19.6 and the highest was Mother's Milk coming in at 26.5 total cannabinoids I'm going to try and post links or qr codes soon. Anyone interested in looking sooner can go to ironlaboratories.com, they should be on the first page under recent results.View attachment 3930913These will be updated regularly on bb under the Bodhi works in progress area.


Link em up! I went through the first 4 pages but gotta roll to work. Would love to see the numbers though


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 25, 2017)

Mountain Temple day 22

A
 

B


----------



## thelordofleisure (Apr 25, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Waiting to see which freebie comes with my SSDD. Meanwhile my ASS at almost 7 weeks looks a couple weeks out yet.


Me too. I went with SSDD also with few freebie options. This is my first Bodhi pack, im so excited!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Apr 25, 2017)

@thelordofleisure. Cant go wrong with ssdd being your first Bodhi.


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 25, 2017)

Girls. are looking good excited to see the phenos that come out this was bodhi moontang fem (chem 91 skunk va x snowlotus) and I pollinated with a stud that was Crockett strawberry banana looking like the daddy's traits are dominant these tiny things have fatty ass leaves for almost two weeks old pinched the top off the one on the left and some other misc mostly bodhi sprouts


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 25, 2017)

Rasta Roy said:


> That hydrated lime is no good for your soil brother! It's good for raising the ph of your water res but it's a little too fast acting for your soil!
> 
> Calcitic lime (commonly sold as agricultural lime), oyster shell flour, or dolomite lime will all provide you with the steady ph buffering that you want!
> 
> ...


I went ahead and used it yesterday I only used 1 tbls per gallon of peat u think they will be OK I really hope so I got plenty of back ups but I hate to see anything happen to my babies especially when they are so healthy. I live bout 2 hrs from a decent hydro shop so I'm extremely limited of what I can get I usually just order what I need but man that shipping is killing me. Thnx for all the help and advice I really appreciate it.


----------



## Dr.Wang (Apr 25, 2017)

What's turn around on gls.this time of year? first order through him.thanks


----------



## Bubba's girl (Apr 25, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> The black raspberry is great very gud yield and wonderful smell and taste very strong


I wish I had that one, is it sold out everywhere or still around? I'm a little late getting on the Bodhi wagon...


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bubba's girl said:


> I wish I had that one, is it sold out everywhere or still around? I'm a little late getting on the Bodhi wagon...


Both glg and James bean have it


----------



## Bubba's girl (Apr 25, 2017)

Sweet!! Thanks.


----------



## Dr.Wang (Apr 25, 2017)

I mean great Lakes genetics?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 25, 2017)

Dr.Wang said:


> What's turn around on gls.this time of year? first order through him.thanks


Bout 7 to 10 days from the day u send in ur payment


----------



## Dr.Wang (Apr 25, 2017)

Ok.thanks


----------



## hayrolld (Apr 25, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Bout 7 to 10 days from the day u send in ur payment


GLG is run by a good guy, and is absolutely reliable. He will get you your order and a crazy amount of freebies. Answering emails when you are buried in orders slows the process down. Be patient, it will get to you soon.


----------



## Dr.Wang (Apr 25, 2017)

Ya.figured he's swamped , figured you all would have the answer


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 25, 2017)

I got a message from GLG. They are just swamped after the sale. He brought on another person to help him get caught up. Might take a day or two longer than usual.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 25, 2017)

Bubba's girl said:


> I wish I had that one, is it sold out everywhere or still around? I'm a little late getting on the Bodhi wagon...


Welcome aboard then


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 25, 2017)

Serva said:


> Atm I am thinking of my own kind of "Orange" Sunshine. I have a Jillybean and a Crocket's Tangie mum, a local Agent Orange cut, or I could get Ecto Cooler seeds (looking at f2 for some bloody orange). Who would you choose as mother? All SSDD males will have fun with her!


That's exactly why I bought Ecto Cooler. I want to breed her to my SSDD and dive into some of her F2's and see what's in there.


----------



## COGrown (Apr 25, 2017)

Splish splash


----------



## Rasta Roy (Apr 25, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I went ahead and used it yesterday I only used 1 tbls per gallon of peat u think they will be OK I really hope so I got plenty of back ups but I hate to see anything happen to my babies especially when they are so healthy. I live bout 2 hrs from a decent hydro shop so I'm extremely limited of what I can get I usually just order what I need but man that shipping is killing me. Thnx for all the help and advice I really appreciate it.


I don't think it'll kill em! You could have a sharp ph spike and then a drop...so any nute deficiencies You might see would be from that...potentially.

Hydro stores are an over priced resource. You got any big box or hardware stores near you? Especially this time of year, they should be well stocked. They might not have some grower favorites (neem cake, fish bone meal, crab meal)...but you should 100% be able to get some ag lime or dolomite, just not hydrated! Blood meal, bone meal, gypsum, composted cow manure, chicken manure. Should all be available too. Not my first choices but you could build a soil with it!


----------



## Rasta Roy (Apr 25, 2017)

@Freedom farmer 420 

Some of the blends are pretty legit as well that you can find in those stores. Now if you live two hours from everything...you should be growing outside more lol.


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 25, 2017)

COGrown said:


> View attachment 3931285
> Splish splash


F%^& Yeah!


----------



## Deep21 (Apr 25, 2017)

Just added to my newly started collection 
Excited to start
Up Bodhi goodness.

Cookies and cream
Girl scout cookies X Star Fighter F2
10 seeds

Mickey Kush
Irish kush x Jack the ripper
10 seeds

Appalachia super skunk
Mass Super Skunk X Appalachia
11 seeds

Granola funk aka Disco Biscuits
Girl scout cookie X wookie 15
11 seeds

Prayer tower
Lemon thai X Appalachia
21 seeds

Soraya
Afkansastan X Snow lotus
11 seeds

Dream lotus
Blue dream X Snow lotus
11 seeds

Dream Beaver
Dirty hippy X Appalacia
11 seeds

Space monkey
Gorilla glue 4 X wookie 15
11 seeds

Goji OG
Nepali OG X Snow Lotus
11 seeds

Sour Butter X 88GL3/HP
11 seeds

Cherry Sunshine
Fat Cherry X SSDD
11 seeds

Chemd X Sunshine Daydream
11 seeds


Prayer tower 6 days from inital soak in paper towel


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 26, 2017)

@RastaRoy 

We got a Lowes and home depot and 95% of what they sell is miracle grow. I live in a very outdated backwoods town in a very outdated state we down have much of nothing only thing u listed I know I can get a hold of is bone meal and blood meal gonna go up town today and check for the previous stuff u mentioned and take a few photos of what ever no mg soil I can find see if u can steer me in the right direction. I dont go up there much cuz I'm bout 40 mins from town and I wish I could grow outdoors but my nieghbor is also my landlord lol. But many thanks again for taking the time out to help me to much misinformation out there and I seem to trust people on this forum and especially this thread they obviously have great taste


----------



## greg nr (Apr 26, 2017)

hayrolld said:


> GLG is run by a good guy, and is absolutely reliable. He will get you your order and a crazy amount of freebies. Answering emails when you are buried in orders slows the process down. Be patient, it will get to you soon.


I just received this Email from them....



> Hello
> This is Dragboatjeffy
> I just wanted to check in with everyone on the 420 promo. Sales have been great as we knew they would be with all the Great deals that were offered. Please do not sent Emails asking about your payment.
> And if you have not sent your order yet, please include your order number on a separate peace of paper. We have already received a lot of orders with no order number and this makes it very hard to figure things out and really slows things down.
> ...


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 26, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> @RastaRoy
> 
> We got a Lowes and home depot and 95% of what they sell is miracle grow. I live in a very outdated backwoods town in a very outdated state we down have much of nothing only thing u listed I know I can get a hold of is bone meal and blood meal gonna go up town today and check for the previous stuff u mentioned and take a few photos of what ever no mg soil I can find see if u can steer me in the right direction. I dont go up there much cuz I'm bout 40 mins from town and I wish I could grow outdoors but my nieghbor is also my landlord lol. But many thanks again for taking the time out to help me to much misinformation out there and I seem to trust people on this forum and especially this thread they obviously have great taste


If you're that Rural. Maybe you have Agriculture distributor closer your area? Just a thought


----------



## hillbill (Apr 26, 2017)

I am in a pretty low population area also and fish bone meal and Neem meal and oil and harder to get things come online. Sphagnum peat moss can usually be found. Feed stores and nurseries and hardware stores in farm country have unexpected finds.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 26, 2017)

SuperStardawg x Appalachia 

Few veg shots 

   
SuperAppy 2


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2017)

Barefoot dr- pheno hunt       each pic is of a different female. First bodhiseeds pack i got more that 4 females from. Got 7 out of this pack. 

Scents range heavily. Very complex. I know i prob say that alot but w this x the aromas really are extremely hard for me to pin down. Most complex terp prof ive seen yet, ill put it that way. Smells range from tart candy raspberry, cherry, onion, menthol, anise, berries, earthy, and many have a "funk" to them. Not what i expected from harlequin, kinda what i expected from the ssdd male. The first 2 phenos are DONE DONE at 8 weeks w prob 25% amber. The biggest yeilder smells like an earthy onion but looks like a 10 weeker but the majority were done between 8 and 9 weeks. Med-lrg yield- not the biggest nugs but rock hard and beautiful. Nice vigor on most phenos. Now for my favorite part- smoke test!


----------



## Rosinallday (Apr 26, 2017)

Oregon medical farmer. Been stalking this thread rather hard. Started collecting Bodhi since November must have over 100 packs already I think I can challenge anyone's addiction. Building a 20 by50 auto light dep just for all the Bodhi. Have most of the greatest hits going. 4/7 DBHP bleeders, at least 1male and 1 female already. Doing a big breeding project excited to make some seeds.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 26, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Barefoot dr- pheno huntView attachment 3931490 View attachment 3931491 View attachment 3931492 View attachment 3931493 View attachment 3931494 View attachment 3931495 View attachment 3931497 each pic is of a different female. First bodhiseeds pack i got more that 4 females from. Got 7 out of this pack.
> 
> Scents range heavily. Very complex. I know i prob say that alot but w this x the aromas really are extremely hard for me to pin down. Most complex terp prof ive seen yet, ill put it that way. Smells range from tart candy raspberry, cherry, onion, menthol, anise, berries, earthy, and many have a "funk" to them. Not what i expected from harlequin, kinda what i expected from the ssdd male. The first 2 phenos are DONE DONE at 8 weeks w prob 25% amber. The biggest yeilder smells like an earthy onion but looks like a 10 weeker but the majority were done between 8 and 9 weeks. Med-lrg yield- not the biggest nugs but rock hard and beautiful. Nice vigor on most phenos. Now for my favorite part- smoke test


so yeah umm did you just make up a name "dr barefoot" to sound cool? Can't find that strain listed.. whats barefoot?




Whats the real name of this strain and looks good, whatever it is.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 26, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Barefoot dr- pheno huntView attachment 3931490 View attachment 3931491 View attachment 3931492 View attachment 3931493 View attachment 3931494 View attachment 3931495 View attachment 3931497 each pic is of a different female. First bodhiseeds pack i got more that 4 females from. Got 7 out of this pack.
> 
> Scents range heavily. Very complex. I know i prob say that alot but w this x the aromas really are extremely hard for me to pin down. Most complex terp prof ive seen yet, ill put it that way. Smells range from tart candy raspberry, cherry, onion, menthol, anise, berries, earthy, and many have a "funk" to them. Not what i expected from harlequin, kinda what i expected from the ssdd male. The first 2 phenos are DONE DONE at 8 weeks w prob 25% amber. The biggest yeilder smells like an earthy onion but looks like a 10 weeker but the majority were done between 8 and 9 weeks. Med-lrg yield- not the biggest nugs but rock hard and beautiful. Nice vigor on most phenos. Now for my favorite part- smoke test!


Great work!!!! Super frosty


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> so yeah umm did you just make up a name "dr barefoot" to sound cool? Can't find that strain listed.. whats barefoot?
> 
> View attachment 3931515
> 
> ...


Barefoor doctor (harlequin×ssdd)


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 26, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> If you're that Rural. Maybe you have Agriculture distributor closer your area? Just a thought


Yes we have agri centers they have pretty much the same thing Lowes and home depot have maybe they buy in bulk from them I have recently found a farmer supply store that deals with bulk compost u buy by the truck load I guess its not in a bag just a big ass bin outdoors if I can just find a few more things I'll just make my own organic soil been wanting to try growing in dirt I've tried everything else but I want to be all organic if I'm gonna do it I'm gonna do it right heard and seen to many gud things about soil grows


----------



## elkamino (Apr 26, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Barefoot dr- pheno huntView attachment 3931490 View attachment 3931491 View attachment 3931492 View attachment 3931493 View attachment 3931494 View attachment 3931495 View attachment 3931497 each pic is of a different female. First bodhiseeds pack i got more that 4 females from. Got 7 out of this pack.
> 
> Scents range heavily. Very complex. I know i prob say that alot but w this x the aromas really are extremely hard for me to pin down. Most complex terp prof ive seen yet, ill put it that way. Smells range from tart candy raspberry, cherry, onion, menthol, anise, berries, earthy, and many have a "funk" to them. Not what i expected from harlequin, kinda what i expected from the ssdd male. The first 2 phenos are DONE DONE at 8 weeks w prob 25% amber. The biggest yeilder smells like an earthy onion but looks like a 10 weeker but the majority were done between 8 and 9 weeks. Med-lrg yield- not the biggest nugs but rock hard and beautiful. Nice vigor on most phenos. Now for my favorite part- smoke test!




Great work, super healthy plants. Got any guesses on which will be CBD-rich? Is there anyway to tell before smoking/testing?


----------



## Rosinallday (Apr 26, 2017)

DBHP group pic. Very active.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Apr 26, 2017)

Amazon will deliver.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 26, 2017)

Barefoot Doctor was a freebie, blessing, available with other orders.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 26, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> View attachment 3931506 Oregon medical farmer. Been stalking this thread rather hard. Started collecting Bodhi since November must have over 100 packs already I think I can challenge anyone's addiction. Building a 20 by50 auto light dep just for all the Bodhi. Have most of the greatest hits going. 4/7 DBHP bleeders, at least 1male and 1 female already. Doing a big breeding project excited to make some seeds. View attachment 3931506


Found the bleeder pheno huh


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 26, 2017)

Here are some potency profiles from some of my most recent Bodhi runs, some of these are first run from seed so they are not dialed-in completely.
     
I'm posting these in a few forums so my apologies for the repeat. Thank you Mr. and Mrs. B for these wonderful genetics!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 26, 2017)

Started construction on my auto light dep greenhouse yesterday, been out in the pouring rain the last two days made decent progress for having no clue at all what we are doing haha Hoping to have it done by May15 at the absolute latest but preferably within a week since I got 21 plants I have been moving into my garage and back outside at 7am and 7pm for the last two weeks to start them flowering.

Ready to fill at greenhouse with new packs of goji, the fuzz, and magenta hashplant along with mr nice Ortega, and karma headbanger as well as my keepers of neroli, and cougars milk. Gonna be a real fun summer I think.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 26, 2017)

Anybody in the Santa Cruz area y'all better go eat


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Anybody in the Santa Cruz area y'all better go eat


See, when you're only spending $35-50 a pack on Bodhi you're missing out on what a lot of those $200 a pack breeders are offering: lots of stupid drama and dick sizing over cuts.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 26, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> See, when you're only spending $35-50 a pack on Bodhi you're missing out on what a lot of those $200 a pack breeders are offering: lots of stupid drama and dick sizing over cuts.


Huh


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 26, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Barefoot dr- pheno huntView attachment 3931490 View attachment 3931491 View attachment 3931492 View attachment 3931493 View attachment 3931494 View attachment 3931495 View attachment 3931497 each pic is of a different female. First bodhiseeds pack i got more that 4 females from. Got 7 out of this pack.
> 
> Scents range heavily. Very complex. I know i prob say that alot but w this x the aromas really are extremely hard for me to pin down. Most complex terp prof ive seen yet, ill put it that way. Smells range from tart candy raspberry, cherry, onion, menthol, anise, berries, earthy, and many have a "funk" to them. Not what i expected from harlequin, kinda what i expected from the ssdd male. The first 2 phenos are DONE DONE at 8 weeks w prob 25% amber. The biggest yeilder smells like an earthy onion but looks like a 10 weeker but the majority were done between 8 and 9 weeks. Med-lrg yield- not the biggest nugs but rock hard and beautiful. Nice vigor on most phenos. Now for my favorite part- smoke test!


Which Pheno you hunting for homie? Got a pack of B Docs F2's just begging me to pop them


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 26, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> Here are some potency profiles from some of my most recent Bodhi runs, some of these are first run from seed so they are not dialed-in completely.
> View attachment 3931628 View attachment 3931629 View attachment 3931630 View attachment 3931631 View attachment 3931633
> I'm posting these in a few forums so my apologies for the repeat. Thank you Mr. and Mrs. B for these wonderful genetics!


Thanks Dank! Nice to see some numbers associated with a few of B's strains. Seems like a rarity on RIU


----------



## hayrolld (Apr 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Anybody in the Santa Cruz area y'all better go eat View attachment 3931710


Proof of (sad) mental programming- it took me double tapping to like three times before I looked for the like button


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks @Nu-Be


----------



## kingzt (Apr 26, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> Here are some potency profiles from some of my most recent Bodhi runs, some of these are first run from seed so they are not dialed-in completely.
> View attachment 3931628 View attachment 3931629 View attachment 3931630 View attachment 3931631 View attachment 3931633
> I'm posting these in a few forums so my apologies for the repeat. Thank you Mr. and Mrs. B for these wonderful genetics!


Dang I'm disappointed to see that soul mate was the lower testing out of the bunch. I have high hopes for the strain and have two females that are going into flower here shortly.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Great work, super healthy plants. Got any guesses on which will be CBD-rich? Is there anyway to tell before smoking/testing?


Not sure but i plan to test hopefully next run. Just smoked my first 2 samples today. 

First was in the morning, sober as can be. Smoked a whole j of the number 4 pheno which is a super sexy looking pheno and was surprisingly not super blazed like i normally would be off a full j in the am. But it was a very calm mello high, zero paranoia. Eased my back pain bout 10 min after smoking. Loved the high! Its my new fave. If i had to guess id say this on has a significantly higher cbd profile than normal.

Next joint bout a couple hours later was of the #9 pheno, which is very similar looking to the #4. It seemed more potent, kinda like normal. Id guess this ones higher thc but who knows. Def gonna test em some day soon. 5 more phenos to test lol!


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> Here are some potency profiles from some of my most recent Bodhi runs, some of these are first run from seed so they are not dialed-in completely.
> View attachment 3931628 View attachment 3931629 View attachment 3931630 View attachment 3931631 View attachment 3931633
> I'm posting these in a few forums so my apologies for the repeat. Thank you Mr. and Mrs. B for these wonderful genetics!


How much did those tests run ya?


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 26, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Dang I'm disappointed to see that soul mate was the lower testing out of the bunch. I have high hopes for the strain and have two females that are going into flower here shortly.


 she was from seed, first run, so there's much room for improvement. her terp profile is on point, so she's getting a couple more runs...


apbx720 said:


> How much did those tests run ya?


200


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Which Pheno you hunting for homie? Got a pack of B Docs F2's just begging me to pop them


Im hunting for "the best" pheno.... lol

Na im not sure exactly what im looking for other than a nice 1:1 or even a high cbd low thc. If there are multiple phenos w these ratios then i will simply pick the most productive and flavorful phenos to my liking. Every single pheno is fire bro. Terps and bag appeal are off the chain! I really really like this strain. Really really lol. SSDD pappy breeds pure fire bro. Cant tell you how much i love ssdd man.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> she was from seed, first run, so there's much room for improvement. her terp profile is on point, so she's getting a couple more runs...
> 
> 200


For all 4 samples right?


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 26, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> For all 4 samples right?


No, only Soulmate and Sunshine 4. All others were from clone, but only second time running, they all have room for improvement. I slightly underfed towards the end...


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 26, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Im hunting for "the best" pheno.... lol
> 
> Na im not sure exactly what im looking for other than a nice 1:1 or even a high cbd low thc. If there are multiple phenos w these ratios then i will simply pick the most productive and flavorful phenos to my liking. Every single pheno is fire bro. Terps and bag appeal are off the chain! I really really like this strain. Really really lol. SSDD pappy breeds pure fire bro. Cant tell you how much i love ssdd man.


Very nice man! Stoked for it


----------



## budLIFE60 (Apr 26, 2017)

Just chopped my second go with satsuma at day 70 of flower. Straight orange peel goodness on this one! Thinking its gonna be my keeper...
 
Turns purple in cool temps too. Hard to tell in the pic but there's some in there. Will be back with a smoke report soon.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 26, 2017)

....bit more porn for my bodhi head brethren  bcuz im  and like, why not?....

Goji OG pure og pheno, no fruit.... just kush, gas, and a little pine, no lemon. Shes got a real strong tasty flavor, especially if u smoke her within the first month after chop, basically uncured. Kinda weird but i feel like thats when shes best.


Dream beaverthis is an interesting cut of db isnt it @JDGreen ? I recently smoked some really flame maui wowie from another grower. Very tropical fruity terp profile. Smelled like the fruit isle at the grocery store while standing next to pineapple and mango. This d beav cut is pretty similar to that maui only the pineapple is a bit more pronounced and theres a touch of funk added to the back end. But notably similar. Perhaps a maui haze leaner? Its maui haze and afgooey in snow lotus, no?


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 27, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> ....bit more porn for my bodhi head brethren  bcuz im  and like, why not?....
> 
> Goji OGView attachment 3931836 View attachment 3931835pure og pheno, no fruit.... just kush, gas, and a little pine, no lemon. Shes got a real strong tasty flavor, especially if u smoke her within the first month after chop, basically uncured. Kinda weird but i feel like thats when shes best.
> 
> ...


i saw another member mention that goji is a light feeder? i'm going to attempt to grow that outdoors this season.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Apr 27, 2017)

Anyone know what Wookie was used in the Phone Home cross ?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 27, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> i saw another member mention that goji is a light feeder? i'm going to attempt to grow that outdoors this season.


Lol


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol


problem Bobby?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 27, 2017)

look what I found yaaaa meeee!!! It was the very last place I looked they only had 2 bags but they where the bigger bags found the promix first and thought let me walk through the inside for sum dolomite lime and bam!!!!!


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 27, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> i saw another member mention that goji is a light feeder? i'm going to attempt to grow that outdoors this season.


She is a light feeder, at least this pheno is.


----------



## northcoastweednerd (Apr 27, 2017)

im putting my two tk x dragonsblood f2s outdoors and they are very droopy.... i think they are not used to lack of sunlight outdoors and are used to the powerful indoor lights, if anyone could explain what they think is wrong with these otherwise healthy plants thatd be great.....


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 27, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> She is a light feeder, at least this pheno is.


much appreciated


----------



## Craigson (Apr 27, 2017)

northcoastweednerd said:


> im putting my two tk x dragonsblood f2s outdoors and they are very droopy.... i think they are not used to lack of sunlight outdoors and are used to the powerful indoor lights, if anyone could explain what they think is wrong with these otherwise healthy plants thatd be great.....


Likely sunlight is too powerful. Try slowly adapting them to outside
Eg 4hrs indirect sunlight first day, 6hrs next day, 4hrs direct sun 3rd day, 8hrs direct sun 4th day and so on until they adapt


----------



## northcoastweednerd (Apr 27, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Likely sunlight is too powerful. Try slowly adapting them to outside
> Eg 4hrs indirect sunlight first day, 6hrs next day, 4hrs direct sun 3rd day, 8hrs direct sun 4th day and so on until they adapt


thank you for the tip i figured it was something like that i just dont recall having to do this before with clones ive bought in the past, but that should work


----------



## Jaybodankly (Apr 27, 2017)

They can get sunburned like people who are not used to the sun first day on the beach. Better to put them out on rainy cloudy days. They get the UV without the intensity. Second problem can be wind stress. If they are not used to it. They have not had a chance strengthened their branches.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 27, 2017)

northcoastweednerd said:


> im putting my two tk x dragonsblood f2s outdoors and they are very droopy.... i think they are not used to lack of sunlight outdoors and are used to the powerful indoor lights, if anyone could explain what they think is wrong with these otherwise healthy plants thatd be great.....


They look like they wanna be watered brother. Maybe I'm wrong but droop comes from needing water.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> They look like they wanna be watered brother. Maybe I'm wrong but droop comes from needing water.


That's what I was thinking but since I'm fairly new to this I kept quiet..


----------



## northcoastweednerd (Apr 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> They look like they wanna be watered brother. Maybe I'm wrong but droop comes from needing water.


its not that unfortunately.... i figure i just gotta let them get used to the light outside by keeping them in the shade a bit, there is a bit of wind so that makes sense that that in combination with the light


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2017)

Ogkb x sl






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2017)

northcoastweednerd said:


> im putting my two tk x dragonsblood f2s outdoors and they are very droopy.... i think they are not used to lack of sunlight outdoors and are used to the powerful indoor lights, if anyone could explain what they think is wrong with these otherwise healthy plants thatd be great.....


Definitely water

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2017)

northcoastweednerd said:


> its not that unfortunately.... i figure i just gotta let them get used to the light outside by keeping them in the shade a bit, there is a bit of wind so that makes sense that that in combination with the light





kmog33 said:


> Definitely water
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


[emoji106] 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 27, 2017)

northcoastweednerd said:


> its not that unfortunately.... i figure i just gotta let them get used to the light outside by keeping them in the shade a bit, there is a bit of wind so that makes sense that that in combination with the light


If yr positive they dont need water then its the sunlight. Plants need to be acclimated to the sun slowly over a week or 2 to avoid this stress. Put a shade over them or move to shaded area and slowley give em more light everyday like someone already said. 

Also, if yr taking em off 18-6 or 24/0 artificial lighting and directly to outdoor light hours(which are prob 13-14 hrs depending on yr latitude) then they will most likely try to flower. They need to also be weened off of light hrs to prevent flowering outside.


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 27, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Ogkb x sl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! What kinda nose they throwin bro?


----------



## Bubba's girl (Apr 27, 2017)

That looks insane kmog33! Lookin forward to the final results.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Apr 27, 2017)

Bout to grab some of my first Bodhi's.

Thinking of scooping up -
1.Cobra Lips
2.Silver Mountain
3.Star Flight Guava
4.Dream Beaver
5.Black Raspberry

Thoughts? Anyone have any other strains they would recommend? I like a more hybrid or sativa hybrid strain. Wouldn't mind getting a few more


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Beautiful! What kinda nose they throwin bro?


Grape gassy creme 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kushking920 (Apr 27, 2017)

Picked up space monkey and black triangle hope to find something good there, running LA Affie x Wookie now and those look great so far


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 27, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Grape gassy creme
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Oh Shit my fave. Might have to pop mine.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 27, 2017)

What's this ogkb u speak of never heard of it


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 27, 2017)

12 gallons of peat moss 10 gallons of perlite 10 tbls of dolomite lime 6 gallons of worm castings for my soil mixture does that sound about right


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 28, 2017)

*Blueberry Hill*


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 28, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> *Blueberry Hill*
> View attachment 3932430


Those are sum great lookin buds. Are u getting any blueberry smells from it


----------



## j.t.1986 (Apr 28, 2017)

well they are starting to get pretty, at 31 days 12/12.. my two space monkeys, a little after a feeding. two phenos.. the one on the left smells like fruit loops and orange zest, the right smells kinda fruity with a classic sour diesel smell.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 28, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Those are sum great lookin buds. Are u getting any blueberry smells from it


Thank you, sir. It's still curing, but so far, the smell is a mix of hair spray and fruit.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 28, 2017)

My ASS is finally getting a little funky Skunk at 50 days. Buds are getting chunky and it smells like old clear brown school glue and musky Skunk. Mostly live pistils but putting the funk on.

Waiting for SSDD from GLG and mystery freebie. Has anyone checked tracking and gotten "item does not exist or you do not have permission to view "?


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 28, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> *Blueberry Hill*
> View attachment 3932430


Yum!


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 28, 2017)

hillbill said:


> My ASS is finally getting a little funky Skunk at 50 days. Buds are getting chunky and it smells like old clear brown school glue and musky Skunk. Mostly live pistils but putting the funk on.
> 
> Waiting for SSDD from GLG and mystery freebie. Has anyone checked tracking and gotten "item does not exist or you do not have permission to view "?


Usually thats only when they first make the label give it time to register is this a tracking number from them to you or yours for your payment?


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 28, 2017)

hillbill said:


> My ASS is finally getting a little funky Skunk at 50 days. Buds are getting chunky and it smells like old clear brown school glue and musky Skunk. Mostly live pistils but putting the funk on.
> 
> Waiting for SSDD from GLG and mystery freebie. Has anyone checked tracking and gotten "item does not exist or you do not have permission to view "?


I'm waiting in shipment info myself don't worry bro they will come through they are super swamped w orders


----------



## hillbill (Apr 28, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> I'm waiting in shipment info myself don't worry bro they will come through they are super swamped w orders


Not worried but wondering. Last time I checked tracking on an order from dbj it was sitting in my mailbox, just never saw that before. They did not tell me my freebie! Suspense!


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 28, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> What's this ogkb u speak of never heard of it


OGKushBreath 

Rumored to be a parent of GSC


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 28, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> OGKushBreath
> 
> Rumored to be a parent of GSC


I meant is that a bodhi cross or one of ur own


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 28, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> I'm waiting in shipment info myself don't worry bro they will come through they are super swamped w orders


Same here, my money order landed there Monday. It's Friday and it still says "processing". I hope they get stuff out soon.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 28, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> *Blueberry Hill*
> View attachment 3932430


Damn that looks good, nice one!


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 28, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn that looks good, nice one!


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 28, 2017)

Yeah I'm excited about my order too but in no big hurry have no room what so ever my tent is packed when I start transplanting I'm gonna have to move sum things outside the tent and hang another light I believe I went overboard with popping seeds


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 28, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> *Blueberry Hill*
> View attachment 3932430


Looks really good sir!

P.S. Whats the story with your avatar picture lol. Always wanted to ask you that


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 28, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> P.S. Whats the story with your avatar picture lol. Always wanted to ask you that


 I 2nd it.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 28, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Looks really good sir!
> 
> P.S. Whats the story with your avatar picture lol. Always wanted to ask you that


Thank you, sir. 

My avatar is a picture of the Japanese death match wrestler, Jun Kasai.


----------



## hayrolld (Apr 28, 2017)

My GLG order arrived today. There was never a paid or shipped update on the site. I'm assuming I forgot the invoice number or it was too messy, as the rest of my order was spot on. Anyhow - the love should be arriving soon guys if it didn't today.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 28, 2017)

hayrolld said:


> My GLG order arrived today. There was never a paid or shipped update on the site. I'm assuming I forgot the invoice number or it was too messy, as the rest of my order was spot on. Anyhow - the love should be arriving soon guys if it didn't today.


Sweet what did u order?


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 28, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Yeah I'm excited about my order too but in no big hurry have no room what so ever my tent is packed when I start transplanting I'm gonna have to move sum things outside the tent and hang another light I believe I went overboard with popping seeds


Throw some outside if you can


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 28, 2017)

hayrolld said:


> My GLG order arrived today. There was never a paid or shipped update on the site. I'm assuming I forgot the invoice number or it was too messy, as the rest of my order was spot on. Anyhow - the love should be arriving soon guys if it didn't today.


Did ya get the t shirt haha I want one I like the dyes


----------



## hayrolld (Apr 28, 2017)

I ordered Blue Sunshine, Joystick, and Sky lotus. I tried to keep it reasonable because of ordering at a couple other places too. 420 is like Black Friday for beans


----------



## hayrolld (Apr 28, 2017)

No shirt, just a note saying it will be delivered free of charge.


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 28, 2017)

hayrolld said:


> No shirt, just a note saying it will be delivered free of charge.


I'm waiting to and I just got this from seedbank for humanity


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 28, 2017)

There were 12 beans in my purple sunshine this time that's always cool


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 28, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> There were 12 beans in my purple sunshine this time that's always cool


Always great to get some positive vibrations before ya pop it


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 28, 2017)

As far as GLG for myself. My order cash was there Monday and posted paid that day. Still processing according to the site though. I'm sure it's all rolling anyway. Didn't get a tracking number for my last order till the day it showed up at the pad.


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 28, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> As far as GLG for myself. My order cash was there Monday and posted paid that day. Still processing according to the site though. I'm sure it's all rolling anyway. Didn't get a tracking number for my last order till the day it showed up at the pad.


How can you tell it's marked paid? The $ logo?


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 28, 2017)

Tmrw is gonna be a great day going to a extravaganja festival gonna be hanging out at a genetics tent dabs on dabs can't wait!


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 28, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> How can you tell it's marked paid? The $ logo?


Yeah man, it's lit up Green. Have a good one at your Festival!


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 28, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Yeah man, it's lit up Green. Have a good one at your Festival!


Nice mines lit up Green must mean it's on the way soon I thinks it's been lit up


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 28, 2017)

My payment arrived Monday but because of the delay in the tie dyed shirts and living in Canada, I chose to wait until the shirts come in. Gotta love that green $.


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 28, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> My payment arrived Monday but because of the delay in the tie dyed shirts and living in Canada, I chose to wait until the shirts come in. Gotta love that green $.


I should have done the same


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 28, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> I should have done the same


O well either way I'm sure it will come super cool shirt I'd deff wear


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 29, 2017)

Legends OG x Snow lotus

Buddy's 6 foot tall....

Day 23


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 29, 2017)

I sent my GLG payment USPS overnight 8:30 am on 4/20 & the tards in Orlando left the bin sit 4 hours before emptying it & it missed the plane & didn't arrive till 4/22 Saturday morning 9:30 am, I got refunded $23.75 for it being late, got my order marked paid on Monday still patiently waiting. I was hoping to get Dank Zappa or Chocolate Trip but settled for:

Cherry Sunshine
Thunder Wookie
Space Monkey
Black Raspberry
Angelica
Sunshine Daydream

for freebies I chose:
2-Purple Lotus
Buddah's Hand
Prayer Tower indica
Natural Mystic
Jungle Spice
I already have a pack of Landos Stash & 2 seeds of each Blue Tara, Dream Beaver & Mother's Milk


----------



## apbx720 (Apr 29, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Legends OG x Snow lotus
> 
> Buddy's 6 foot tall....
> 
> ...


Dude! Theres a cop in yr grow room takin a piss next to yr plant!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 29, 2017)

Needed the added N......dude owed me a favor 


That logsl smells like someone made some grape kool-aid and poured in some codeine cough syrup. 

Mmmm mmmm candy medicine


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 29, 2017)

anyone know where to find Chocolate Trip?
Thanks for the thread I would have never found out about GLG & their 420 promo was so sweet gotta love it, although Saturday & no mail again the wait is a killer


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 29, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> anyone know where to find Chocolate Trip?
> Thanks for the thread I would have never found out about GLG & their 420 promo was so sweet gotta love it


The closest you'll find is doc d with his cross of chocolate trip x headbanger


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 29, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Dude! Theres a cop in yr grow room takin a piss next to yr plant!


Looks like UPS.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 29, 2017)

Currently trimming a ton of old Bodhi gear. Some real gems this round. I'll try to get some pics up


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 29, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Looks like UPS.


So UPS is now in the business of Piss watering plants. Sounds like I need to buy some stock before the word gets out.


----------



## COGrown (Apr 29, 2017)

Three different dragonsblood hashplant females. Anyone who has these should be growing them, they won't let you down.


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 29, 2017)

COGrown said:


> View attachment 3933211
> View attachment 3933212 View attachment 3933214 View attachment 3933218
> View attachment 3933217
> Three different dragonsblood hashplant females. Anyone who has these should be growing them, they won't let you down.


I know when I tested the Afgooey x DBHP f3 all the phenos were B O M B


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 29, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> Throw some outside if you can


Man wish I could I'd be growing monsters probably grow everything outdoors but landlord lives next door plus what I do is highly frowned upon in my state legal wise


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 29, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> OGKushBreath
> 
> Rumored to be a parent of GSC


Pheno of gsc

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 29, 2017)

Man I can't explain how frosty this plant is. She's not going anywhere no time soon.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Apr 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man I can't explain how frosty this plant is. She's not going anywhere no time soon. View attachment 3933372View attachment 3933373


Meet me on bourbon st homie


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Apr 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man I can't explain how frosty this plant is. She's not going anywhere no time soon.



strain?


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 29, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> strain?


Chocolate trip


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 29, 2017)

I can see why doc's Crossed it. She's got some genes to play with for sure. Nice plant Vato


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 30, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Chocolate trip


Damn that's my most wanted Bodhi strain


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 30, 2017)

Caliyo day40


----------



## budLIFE60 (Apr 30, 2017)

Just soaked some of my own seeds of sunshine daydream x purple wookie along with 10 seeds of doc d RKU f2 (bodhi cut) x Headbanger I got as testers. 

 

Have never seen seeds as dark as these RKU f2 x headbanger before. Gonna be something special in here


----------



## budLIFE60 (Apr 30, 2017)

Also just put in a order at glg when the 420 promo was going on. Got space monkey and terpenado coming 

Was wondering though if anyone had any more info on the sour butter x 88g13hp? When I made it one of my choices as a freebie I thought it was a special sunshine daydream pheno like his butter cut but I have come to learn its actually the sister of some butterscotch strain. Any info would be great


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 30, 2017)

anyone get their glg order of $400 & up ?
I can't wait to see all the goodies coming with it especially the

10-SWAZI (BODHI CUT) X ARUBA (BODHI CUT) outdoor only
10-Headband (AKA DAYWRECKER DIESEL) x Long Bottom Leaf,
10-Socal Master Kush (clone only) x Long Bottom Leaf
5-Medical Dragon - Atonic (Nine Fold Genetics) x 3 Headed Dragon (Bodhi)

I'm so stoked, I can't see it coming any later than Wednesday


----------



## yesum (Apr 30, 2017)

Well this is the Acapulco Gold. Not really cured just jarred it 2 weeks ago. Trippy high for the first 20 to 30 minutes then a mellow type effect. This is one of two I grew and the other is just a mellow high. You will have to grow a few to get the trip effect is my guess. I am very satisfied with the results and feel this is authentic. Authentic meaning it is a real heirloom from Mexico and of the gold variety. There may have been a few 'Acapulco Gold' strains, who knows?

The pistils are gold as you can see and the leaves turn gold real easy. If this sat in a jar for a few months the color would change to gold I am sure. I may sun dry the the next batch, that would bring the color out. This one took 13 weeks of flower under 9 hours and 40 minutes lights on. Yield is very low as the buds are just clusters of small leaves. Trichomes are there but not that much. Hermies with both plants. Very old time stuff for sure.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 30, 2017)

budLIFE60 said:


> Also just put in a order at glg when the 420 promo was going on. Got space monkey and terpenado coming
> 
> Was wondering though if anyone had any more info on the sour butter x 88g13hp? When I made it one of my choices as a freebie I thought it was a special sunshine daydream pheno like his butter cut but I have come to learn its actually the sister of some butterscotch strain. Any info would be great


Been curious about that terpenado myself cant wait to see what she produces


----------



## 1kemosabe (Apr 30, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> anyone get their glg order of $400 & up ?
> I can't wait to see all the goodies coming with it especially the
> 
> 10-SWAZI (BODHI CUT) X ARUBA (BODHI CUT) outdoor only
> ...



If ya cant do those outdoor only strains I know someone who could .


----------



## GuerillaGanjaGrower (Apr 30, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Go to Michaels or some other craft store and buy yourself one of those plastic bead storage cases. They're like 2 dollars. I put my seed packs in those with rice in every slot to use as a desiccant (sp?). Pop them in the back of the fridge in a dark spot or with a towel over the case to keep light out. I've stored seeds for years this way. Some freeze them as well but it is not necessary and imo worse if there's chance they will keep thawing out from opening the freezer often which can cause mositure which ofcourse is a no no. Only take them out when you're ready to pop


Freezing seeds will kill some of them. You can store seeds in an airtight jar out of light for several years and not kill some freezing them.


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 1, 2017)

GuerillaGanjaGrower said:


> Freezing seeds will kill some of them. You can store seeds in an airtight jar out of light for several years and not kill some freezing them.


Seeds lay dormant the best between 3 and 5c. In darkness. Reckon you could still pop them about 5 years later


----------



## COGrown (May 1, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Seeds lay dormant the best between 3 and 5c. In darkness. Reckon you could still pop them about 5 years later


I just popped seeds i had kept in the fridge for 5 years. You can freeze them and store them indefinitely, but if you freeze them you _have _to sprout them if you thaw them, if you try to freeze them again after thawing, you will lose viable beans.


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 1, 2017)

COGrown said:


> I just popped seeds i had kept in the fridge for 5 years. You can freeze them and store them indefinitely, but if you freeze them you _have _to sprout them if you thaw them, if you try to freeze them again after thawing, you will lose viable beans.


That's why I suggested the fridge mate. I've just sent someone in the u.s some ssh beans. If I had frozen them by the time I'd mailed them he would have zero choice to pop right away. He can store and pop as needed now


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 1, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> If ya cant do those outdoor only strains I know someone who could .


I'd do it for some Dank Zappa  I'm looking to move, possibly Oregon so they can grow free w/ the rest of my girls, I almost fell over when I saw they come free w/ orders over $350 , that made up my mind right there I was buying 6 packs 
I already have from other breeders - Colombian Gold, Acapulco Gold, Malawi Gold & Maui Waui so I'll be hunting the Aruba & Swazi pheno which will go nicely w/ them. The Three Headed Dragon should be a nice pheno to find also


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 1, 2017)

Nice... just like someone stated previously I got my tracking number & it just arrived this morning in my town lol I am one happy camper now its just waiting for the shirt which seriously kicks ass


----------



## J Larue (May 1, 2017)

dankydonky said:


> are now available at attitude! XD


Thanks for the heads up !


----------



## MoonTang420 (May 1, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Nice... just like someone stated previously I got my tracking number & it just arrived this morning in my town lol I am one happy camper now its just waiting for the shirt which seriously kicks ass


I'm still waiting on my numbers or package did they email you or post it on msg board your tracking


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 1, 2017)

I just got the tracking number added to the message board & emailed to me today, I tracked it & it said it was going to be delivered today & arrived safely


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (May 1, 2017)

budLIFE60 said:


> Also just put in a order at glg when the 420 promo was going on. Got space monkey and terpenado coming
> 
> Was wondering though if anyone had any more info on the sour butter x 88g13hp? When I made it one of my choices as a freebie I thought it was a special sunshine daydream pheno like his butter cut but I have come to learn its actually the sister of some butterscotch strain. Any info would be great


here is some space monkey for ya


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 1, 2017)

I thought the Purple lotus would be sucked up fast & was surprised I was able to get 2 free packs , gonna love the purple urkle pheno


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 1, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> here is some space monkey for ya
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934577


Nice, I just got a pack of Space Monkey , looks super frosty,


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 1, 2017)

Don't mind the budding plants 

Mothers milk front and center almost done with their two week stretch. I have 6 mothers milk females


----------



## hillbill (May 1, 2017)

Just replaced a modem that lightning killed Friday. 

GLG order arrived today with Sour Butter x 88g13/Hash Plant freeebie with my SSDD. Jeff sent a pack of Headband/Long Bottom Leaf too. Works for me!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 1, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> here is some space monkey for ya
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934577


Nice looking monkey I got 3 in flower my first phenom finished super fast bout 6 or 7 weeks these 3 are probably gonna be 8 weeks maybe 9 leaning more towards 9


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (May 1, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Nice looking monkey I got 3 in flower my first phenom finished super fast bout 6 or 7 weeks these 3 are probably gonna be 8 weeks maybe 9 leaning more towards 9


yeah, i got 2 more taller phenos that are a couple weeks behind that one, i also got a thunder wookie that is taking it's sweet time finishing,kinda smells like green crack


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 1, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Just replaced a modem that lightning killed Friday.
> 
> GLG order arrived today with Sour Butter x 88g13/Hash Plant freeebie with my SSDD. Jeff sent a pack of Headband/Long Bottom Leaf too. Works for me!


Sweet pick I opted for the sour butterx88g13 hasplant and the snow lotus bxv1 hopefully I get them my backups were Hindu hasplant and cluster funk


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 1, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> yeah, i got 2 more taller phenos that are a couple weeks behind that one, i also got a thunder wookie that is taking it's sweet time finishing,kinda smells like green crack


Nice, this round I ended up with 2 taller phenos that are similar one is putting on more weight but they smell similar and one short squat busier pheno almost 2 ft shorter than the two taller ones


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 2, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Ssdd bx, ssdd f2,3,4,etc
> If it's endagered someone needs to step in and help save it. Think of the next generation folks lol


Next round ill be taking my SSDD f2's to f3 and beyond...I'm sure I'm not the only one


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 2, 2017)

GuerillaGanjaGrower said:


> Freezing seeds will kill some of them. You can store seeds in an airtight jar out of light for several years and not kill some freezing them.


Actually many believe freezing to be the best way. There's a place in switzerland(?) or somewhere like that which stores many of the countries crops in seed form incase of disaster and they are in deep freeze. Really interesting actually take a look:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svalbard_Global_Seed_Vault

I prefer refrigerator as I like taking them out and staring at the collection from time to time .... Lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 2, 2017)

So this plant was vegging for about 4 weeks from seed. Then it was topped. The plant has started to fill on nicely and maybe topped in one -two weeks again.


----------



## MoonTang420 (May 2, 2017)

Finally got a track number looks like some more bodhi beans will be in on weds


----------



## Serva (May 2, 2017)

The problem with freezing is the defrost. It has to be slowly, airtight / without any humidity going in. Seems several plastic boxes inside each other will help wihin the defrosting process. But I also prefer storing the seeds in the fridge. Will use them anyways in time.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 2, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> Finally got a track number looks like some more bodhi beans will be in on weds


Right on I just got my tracking number today my eta is thursday


----------



## greg nr (May 2, 2017)

Serva said:


> The problem with freezing is the defrost. It has to be slowly, airtight / without any humidity going in. Seems several plastic boxes inside each other will help wihin the defrosting process. But I also prefer storing the seeds in the fridge. Will use them anyways in time.


Don't know if its overkill or just flat out stupid, but I put my seeds into small mylar envelopes 2 packs at a time, heat sealed them and then heat sealed those packs into a larger mylar envelope and heat sealed that. Then I put it in a cool place.

So I'll have to break the outer seal and then choose the packs I want, and reseal after I grab seeds. The small bags are like 10 cents each. The larger ones I forget but are reasonable also.

Considering bodhi seeds are $6+ each before freebies, it isn't a lot of overhead.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 2, 2017)

the first is space monkey the second is dark plasma


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 2, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 3935242 View attachment 3935245 the first is space monkey the second is dark plasma


Those Sir, are


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 2, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Those Sir, are View attachment 3935307


 Thnx guy much appreciated


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2017)

Ogkb x snowblowtus














Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (May 3, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 3935242 View attachment 3935245 the first is space monkey the second is dark plasma


damn beam me up scotty with some of that dark plasma in my pipe!...nice!


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 3, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Ogkb x snowblowtus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kmogg, is this one of B's new testers or one of your own crosses? 

Either way nicely done!! Beautiful


----------



## Moderndayhippy (May 3, 2017)

Just completed my auto light dep greenhouse so excited will be putting it to use this weekend when I have time to play around with the timer setting.
Got plenty of ladies to put in as wel got about 50 plants outside ATM and another 20 seedlings inside, about half of these are 3 weeks into flower been moving them into my garage every night. Also setting up some outdoor scrogs since it legal to grow 6 plants in my state now so might as well put some out that aren't in pots.


----------



## Shmozz (May 3, 2017)

Out of the 10 bodhi seeds i started a few weeks back, I can say that only 2 were male! I've got 4 Blueberry HP, 2 Lazy Lightning, 1 Oroblanco and 1 SSDD. I almost kept the Sunshine male, it outgrew the others and would have made for some interesting chucking, but I really have nowhere for it. This evens my male/female ratio back to about 1:1. Last time i was popping, I only ended up with 2 females out of the 10 I started. Looks like my summer garden will be stocked with some quality genetics! Maybe I'll try a few Time Bandit or Cherry Sunshine when they get here, but 8 bodhi plants will certainly do the trick.


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Kmogg, is this one of B's new testers or one of your own crosses?
> 
> Either way nicely done!! Beautiful


Bs new testers. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## j.t.1986 (May 3, 2017)

Has anyone grown out Hindu Hashplant?? Cant find much on it, but chose it as a freebie.. im hoping my curiosity pays off well lol


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 3, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Bs new testers.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Hope they make it I'd luv to give those a try


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 3, 2017)

I'm debating on getting Dank Sinatra, Any suggestions?


----------



## torontoke (May 3, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I'm debating on getting Dank Sinatra, Any suggestions?


If it's available somewhere get it.


----------



## ForRealz (May 3, 2017)

Bodhi-Heads: For your education and entertainment, may it please the Court...

You may remember, last June @jtp92 had issues with early flowering after planting Bodhi gear from seed in April.

I told him from experience, that at his latitude, starting seeds in April (barring a late frost) is perfectly fine. @kindnug and @kmog33 proceeded to tell me I was wrong.

So, let us see when Bodhi plants Bodhi seeds outdoor (screenshot of plantmoreseeds posting from early April):


----------



## N.R.G. (May 3, 2017)

Just received my GLG order. What a hook up is all I can say. I only ordered 3 strains. I got 9 in the mail. 

Ordered:
Wookie Hashplant
Heavenly Hashplant
Ecto Cooler

Freebies:
Point Break - Sour Tsunami x Gorilla Biscuit
Soraya - afkanastan x snow lotus
Sour Butter x 88g13HP
Socal Master Kush x Long Bottom Leaf
Anitonic x 3 Head Dragon
Head Band "AKA Dayrecker Diesel" x Longbottom Leaf

That's very generous. I feel blessed!


----------



## greg nr (May 3, 2017)

ForRealz said:


> Bodhi-Heads: For your education and entertainment, may it please the Court...
> 
> You may remember, last June @jtp92 had issues with early flowering after planting Bodhi gear from seed in April.
> 
> ...


Are you at the same lattitude? The length of the day is dependent on that.

Also, do you know if he uses supplemental lighting (greenhouse?)?

Just curious.


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Are you at the same lattitude? The length of the day is dependent on that.
> 
> Also, do you know if he uses supplemental lighting (greenhouse?)?
> 
> Just curious.


We were also talking about clones outdoors, pretty much you want your plants established by end of May. Seeds can be planted earlier. I'd love to see someone throw cuts outside first week of April in southern CA lol. Hes also in norcal so slightly different climate/latitude(like 550 milesish?)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2017)

I still wouldnt throw down seeds until May, it literally just got warm enough here for anything boutside to start growing. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kingzt (May 3, 2017)

Shmozz said:


> Out of the 10 bodhi seeds i started a few weeks back, I can say that only 2 were male! I've got 4 Blueberry HP, 2 Lazy Lightning, 1 Oroblanco and 1 SSDD. I almost kept the Sunshine male, it outgrew the others and would have made for some interesting chucking, but I really have nowhere for it. This evens my male/female ratio back to about 1:1. Last time i was popping, I only ended up with 2 females out of the 10 I started. Looks like my summer garden will be stocked with some quality genetics! Maybe I'll try a few Time Bandit or Cherry Sunshine when they get here, but 8 bodhi plants will certainly do the trick.


How do you like the lazy lightning? It's looks very interesting to me, I was going to pull the trigger soon.


----------



## luv2grow (May 3, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> I still wouldnt throw down seeds until May, it literally just got warm enough here for anything boutside to start growing.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


It's been a decent year on the coast in central cali. Peeps been planting outdoors for a few weeks now.Last frost was late march. Lights still a little short for some. areas. But overall gonna be a good year for you outdoor doggies


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 3, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> I still wouldnt throw down seeds until May, it literally just got warm enough here for anything boutside to start growing.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Snow all but killed a couple males I had outside. Well one 90% died. The other is still chugging.

This was this past week btw. Good news got viable pollen from both though.


----------



## ForRealz (May 3, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Are you at the same lattitude? The length of the day is dependent on that.
> 
> Also, do you know if he uses supplemental lighting (greenhouse?)?
> 
> Just curious.





greg nr said:


> Are you at the same lattitude? The length of the day is dependent on that.
> 
> Also, do you know if he uses supplemental lighting (greenhouse?)?
> 
> Just curious.


Good question, the latitude in question, and from which experience was drawn to give advice, was around 37th Parallel. You can see for yourself where NorCal lies, Bodhi's region, right below. Bodhi plants in ground as you can read in comments and as he states on Adam Dunn Show.

@kmog33 With respect, you said "April is absolutely too early to plant seeds" right here in this thread. I just wanted to set record straight for any individuals near that parallel, that is reason I initially argued so ardently against that claim.


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> It's been a decent year on the coast in central cali. Peeps been planting outdoors for a few weeks now.Last frost was late march. Lights still a little short for some. areas. But overall gonna be a good year for you outdoor doggies


Down here it's been good for about a week. I planted seeds over the past few weeks and they're just starting to pop up now. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 3, 2017)

I am smoking a sample of TK x SSDD, dry trimmed not cured yet. Spicy, earthy with hints of tropical fruit (pineapple?) is how I would describe flavor. Pretty smooth for no cure. Definitely feeling it in head and body.


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2017)

ForRealz said:


> Good question, the latitude in question, and from which experience was drawn to give advice, was around 37th Parallel. You can see for yourself where NorCal lies, Bodhi's region, right below. Bodhi plants in ground as you can read in comments and as he states on Adam Dunn Show.
> 
> @kmog33 With respect, you said "April is absolutely too early to plant seeds" right here in this thread. I just wanted to set record straight for any individuals near that parallel, that is reason I initially argued so ardently against that claim.


As I said, I wouldn't plant in Los Angeles until May. Planting in April is a crapshoot down here as to whether you'll get reveg or not. I stand by every point I've made. Norcal is not the same season as here. You can plant 100 seeds the first of April and I'd bet at least half reveg, if your ok with that, planting is fine... Lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Kcbscrogger (May 3, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> As I said, I wouldn't plant in Los Angeles until May. Planting in April is a crapshoot down here as to whether you'll get reveg or not. I stand by every point I've made. Norcal is not the same season as here. You can plant 100 seeds the first of April and I'd bet at least half reveg, if your ok with that, planting is fine... Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I'm in the East Bay Area and I put these two out on April 2nd as a re-veg experiment and they are flowering but I'll bet they start to re-veg soon. We'll soon see


----------



## ForRealz (May 3, 2017)

You see, the issue never revolved around Los Angeles, no one asked you about LA. Right here you speak of KY and say "April too early to plant (seeds)."


----------



## Shmozz (May 3, 2017)

kingzt said:


> How do you like the lazy lightning? It's looks very interesting to me, I was going to pull the trigger soon.


I've only flowered one pheno. Great smoke, but not a keeper pheno by any means. Didn't get frosty fan leaves like my goji did. But a great smelling plant, and a good "wind down but still active" buzz. I can come home from work, smoke and still get some housework done. Then hit the couch and relax. The headband is very apparent in the first hour of the high, then mellows out. It made my spring schedule, and I'm very eager to see what my two ladies have in store for me come September/October. I'll post reports when I can.


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2017)

ForRealz said:


> You see, the issue never revolved around Los Angeles, no one asked you about LA. Right here you speak of KY and say "April too early to plant (seeds)."
> View attachment 3935891


Pretty sure Kentucky gets warm after la....and if you read my post that you so graciously provided, you'll see I was talking g about ky being about the same lat as la. Thanks for pointing that out. 

It actually looks like its 55 degrees out and raining all this week. Just starting to get warm over there. April is 100% too early to plant in ky. My point still stands. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (May 3, 2017)

About another week and she's all done. Chocolate trip short and stocky pheno aka Hershey kiss


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 3, 2017)

Wouldn't it just be sooo much easier to pick up a Farmer Almanac and sow according to your zone? Weather, solstice etc all come into play. I'm in zone 6 and farmers generally plant at the end of May/early June. http://www.almanac.com/image/usda-hardiness-zone-map


----------



## luv2grow (May 3, 2017)

ForRealz said:


> You see, the issue never revolved around Los Angeles, no one asked you about LA. Right here you speak of KY and say "April too early to plant (seeds)."
> View attachment 3935891


I don't mean to butt in on this deal. but where in KY are you talking about? Every canyon has it own set of rules there. Place can be urban to wild in a few miles lol.


----------



## luv2grow (May 3, 2017)

Growing plants in your "region" is just that. " Your Region"... Every single plant and its different pheno's evolve for their natural climates. Obviously we can't mimic every climate in our locations. The best we can do Is take the data provided lets say the farmers almanac and apply it to our "own" situation at hand. It's not a bible by any means but it is raw data. And it's all we have so far. 
Anyway happy growing season to all and much love as always


----------



## ForRealz (May 3, 2017)

@kmog33 Nice attempt to pivot from the original issue: photoperiod. You guys, from CA, told dude that, effectively, he did wrong by planting in April, and that is why he experienced pre-mature onset of flowering. 

From CA, you've told us what can and can't be done in our region. I presented evidence of the breeder near the same parallel planting at/before time in question.

If I were him, I'd be feeling clearly vindicated, as one can see that the breeder of aforementioned seeds also plants around same timeframe around the same latitude. 

@Tangerine_ Plant hardiness zones take into account average winter lows, since we are not concerned with wintertime w/ outdoor crops, this really isn't our best guide. 

@luv2grow The issue at hand is adequate photoperiod lighting during vegetative seedling phase at a given time near specific latitude. I knew it to be adequate, here is evidence Bodhi believes it to be adequate as well


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2017)

ForRealz said:


> @kmog33 Nice attempt to pivot from the original issue: photoperiod. You guys, from CA, told dude that, effectively, he did wrong by planting in April, and that is why he experienced pre-mature onset of flowering.
> 
> From CA, you've told us what can and can't be done in our region. I presented evidence of the breeder near the same parallel planting at/before time in question.
> 
> ...


Go look at the picture you posted of my post regarding ky being about the same lat as la Angeles... You did nothing but reinforce my point here. I'm not trying to argue dude, you just get into it way to easy. 

In Los Angeles and Kentucky, April 1st is too early to plant unless your ok with high rates of reveg. Period. You're not doing anything but beating a dead horse, you quoted my post from last year saying the same shit. Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2017)

You're ignoring the fact that northern California, where bodhi grows, and southern California, where I grow and much more like the season in KY lat wise, are completely different climates. And while my advice pertains to Los Angeles and KY, it does not pertain to northern California, Oregon or Washington, lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2017)

Kentucky would-be worse though because all your baby seedlings, if they popped sub 60 degree daytime, would be drowned this week. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2017)

Kcbscrogger said:


> View attachment 3935893
> I'm in the East Bay Area and I put these two out on April 2nd as a re-veg experiment and they are flowering but I'll bet they start to re-veg soon. We'll soon see


I'm at like 35 degrees, East Bay is what 36-7? I know I couldn't have planted anything until 2 weeks ago here, it was too cold. I have a ton of non MJ plants outside that just started showing signs of new growth last week, seeds I planted over the past month are just breaking soil. So I mean, I could plant beans in April here, more likely they wouldn't have germed until the heat came last week. Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> I don't mean to butt in on this deal. but where in KY are you talking about? Every canyon has it own set of rules there. Place can be urban to wild in a few miles lol.


He's bringing up a Convo from over a year ago I think, where I mentioned in Los Angeles and KY that April is too early to plant, imo. Based on reveg rate, i stated you can get lucky, but you'll have much better odds planting later, like first week in May for beans is what I go, last week for clones. He messaged me on Instagram when bodhi posted the pic of some farm up in norcal planting beans the first couple weeks in April. I guess it's been a nice season up there, but here in la, and from what I can see from ky weather forecasts, not a good time to be painting for us lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Snow all but killed a couple males I had outside. Well one 90% died. The other is still chugging.
> 
> This was this past week btw. Good news got viable pollen from both though.


Apparently it's been nice in norcal, but not here, lol. I literally am having stuff break soil this week. Apply tree is starting to bud )

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ForRealz (May 3, 2017)

@kmog33 
I presented the information, that was my only objective. Any concerned parties are obviously free to draw whatever conclusions they personally deem fit


----------



## luv2grow (May 3, 2017)

ForRealz said:


> @kmog33 Nice attempt to pivot from the original issue: photoperiod. You guys, from CA, told dude that, effectively, he did wrong by planting in April, and that is why he experienced pre-mature onset of flowering.
> 
> From CA, you've told us what can and can't be done in our region. I presented evidence of the breeder near the same parallel planting at/before time in question.
> 
> ...


I understand completely. Spent a lot of time in KY. That's why I stated what canyon lol. But even photo period is site specific not lat specific. I'm sure you understand what I'm getting at. Micro climates dictate everything. Long and Lat are basic guides. That's all. I got into this late. So I was just trying to buffer whatever it is going on haha. I grabbed some popcorn and look forward to this discussion.


----------



## luv2grow (May 3, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> He's bringing up a Convo from over a year ago I think, where I mentioned in Los Angeles and KY that April is too early to plant, imo. Based on reveg rate, i stated you can get lucky, but you'll have much better odds planting later, like first week in May for beans is what I go, last week for clones. He messaged me on Instagram when bodhi posted the pic of some farm up in norcal planting beans the first couple weeks in April. I guess it's been a nice season up there, but here in la, and from what I can see from ky weather forecasts, not a good time to be painting for us lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yeah this year has been a trip. So cal is on standby while the North got the green light a month early. Is what it is my man


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Yeah this year has been a trip. So cal is on standby while the North got the green light a month early. Is what it is my man


Yeah, been a weird year, getting nice now though. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## luv2grow (May 3, 2017)

Bro! 90 degrees here all week. Craziness!!!! Thanks for reminding me the hockey game is on with all this so cal talk


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 3, 2017)

Speaking of plants being outdoors b4 May. I'm bitting my nails tonight. Most if not all mine aren't but maybe 4"tall @ most, and I now have a frost warning. I just may be done before I even started. 

 U frost !!


----------



## luv2grow (May 3, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Speaking of plants being outdoors b4 May. I'm bitting my nails tonight. Most if not all mine aren't but maybe 4"tall @ most, and I now have a frost warning. I just may be done before I even started.
> 
> U frost !!


got a tarp laying around? have fun buddy haha...... stupid frost!!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 3, 2017)

ForRealz said:


> @kmog33 Nice attempt to pivot from the original issue: photoperiod. You guys, from CA, told dude that, effectively, he did wrong by planting in April, and that is why he experienced pre-mature onset of flowering.
> 
> From CA, you've told us what can and can't be done in our region. I presented evidence of the breeder near the same parallel planting at/before time in question.
> 
> ...


Which is why I referenced not only weather but the solstice as well. Is that not relevant to "photoperiod lighting"?


----------



## Smasher420 (May 3, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Speaking of plants being outdoors b4 May. I'm bitting my nails tonight. Most if not all mine aren't but maybe 4"tall @ most, and I now have a frost warning. I just may be done before I even started. I hear ya brother. Glad I only put out half last week! But it was all my big ones! Supposed to get down to 35 tonight I hear. Fuckkk
> 
> U frost !!


----------



## luv2grow (May 3, 2017)

Glg order came in today as well. I can't speak highly enough of Jeff and his crew. He threw in three free packs.Completely unnecessary but hey I enjoy the customer service!!!! I thank all of you who recommend GLG to me. That shall be my one stop shop going forward.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 3, 2017)

For sure ,,, DBJ and the Great lakes fam really know how to take care of folks. Only seed bank I will deal with. 

Just cus they are freebies dont sleep on them. There are some gems to be found, trust me.


----------



## luv2grow (May 3, 2017)

yeah was looking at em. but with the move I haven't been keeping up with all the nice crosses or genetics coming around. Got some research ahead and about 20 new strains to grow out. in a 2 plant designed scrog room that is more than a cu^5 hair from done haha. I think I'm good for the year.  Maybe since the room is still a skeleton I should convert to a Sog/Chuck chamber. Way easier to trim


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Speaking of plants being outdoors b4 May. I'm bitting my nails tonight. Most if not all mine aren't but maybe 4"tall @ most, and I now have a frost warning. I just may be done before I even started.
> 
> U frost !!


Lol, no bueno. Weed is a pretty sturdy plant but ive definitely had stunted plants throwing stuff out too early before. Cold can be bad. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ForRealz (May 4, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Go look at the picture you posted of my post regarding ky being about the same lat as la Angeles... You did nothing but reinforce my point here.


----------



## ForRealz (May 4, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> In Los Angeles and Kentucky, April 1st is too early to plant unless your ok with high rates of reveg. Period.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Ahhh yes, back to the issue at hand! Length of day... You see, that is something that changes very, very minimally every year. (So I'm in agreement with you @Tangerine_ , looking to sunrise/sunset tables as one major guide, this was the crux of kmogg 's and I previous argument).

As you can see, at the earliest date, April 1 there is 12.5 hours of daylight. Approximately 2 minutes are added each day, so that by April 30 there is nearly 14 hours. You can also see NorCal follows same trend.

Bodhi and myself have found this to be enough daylight to plant seeds in April .


----------



## Serva (May 4, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> yeah was looking at em. but with the move I haven't been keeping up with all the nice crosses or genetics coming around. Got some research ahead and about 20 new strains to grow out. in a 2 plant designed scrog room that is more than a cu^5 hair from done haha. I think I'm good for the year.  Maybe since the room is still a skeleton I should convert to a Sog/Chuck chamber. Way easier to trim


Sorry, but whats "chuck"?


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2017)

ForRealz said:


> View attachment 3936060View attachment 3936061View attachment 3936062View attachment 3936064


We can keep doing this, still not looking good for anyone in la or ky that planted first week in April.









Also, nice choice of cities, Kentucky ranges from 34-36.8ish I think. So from where I am to the lowest part of norcal 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2017)

40 degrees consitant at night and it's not like last month was better, lol... Most likely, if you had seedlings in Kentucky this week and didn't take precautions, they're dead. Next week starting to warm up over in KY tho. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2017)

ForRealz said:


> Ahhh yes, back to the issue at hand! Length of day... You see, that is something that changes very, very minimally every year. (So I'm in agreement with you @Tangerine_ , looking to sunrise/sunset tables as one major guide, this was the crux of kmogg 's and I previous argument).
> 
> As you can see, at the earliest date, April 1 there is 12.5 hours of daylight. Approximately 2 minutes are added each day, so that by April 30 there is nearly 14 hours. You can also see NorCal follows same trend.
> 
> ...


See above post 

Looks like norcal is getting some rain and cold this week too, I wonder how many stunned seedling are on that farm from being planted last month. .
Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Which is why I referenced not only weather but the solstice as well. Is that not relevant to "photoperiod lighting"?


Apparently temperature and weather do not affect planting times at all, only the length of day. Really surprising parts of Alaska and Norway don't veg out like 40 foot monsters over the summer when they have 20 hour days, oh wait, because is get sub zero in a couple of weeks if it isn't cold AF all summer anyway. 

The only factor for when you can plant outside is day length. That's what I've learned from this yearlong debacle lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ForRealz (May 4, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> We can keep doing this, still not looking good for anyone in la or ky that planted first week in April.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey check this, zero frost in all of April, and these temperature ranges coupled with precipitation probably explain why it was a bumper year for morels (season has come And gone already). Hummingbirds have arrived weeks ago also, you know, they migrate and return when there are flowers and insects to sustain themselves. Doubt they'd do that if it were ininhospitable to seedlings, as you presuppose.


----------



## ForRealz (May 4, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Apparently temperature and weather do not affect planting times at all, only the length of day. Really surprising parts of Alaska and Norway don't veg out like 40 foot monsters over the summer when they have 20 hour days, oh wait, because is get sub zero in a couple of weeks if it isn't cold AF all summer anyway.
> 
> The only factor for when you can plant outside is day length. That's what I've learned from this yearlong debacle lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I've learned you can not admit to being wrong in regards to day length / photoperiod / seedlings / specific regions so you put words in my mouth and try to shift the focus to temperature in hopes that you can "win" there.

However, from the first time I addressed this issue I spoke of frost considerations, which is a factor of temperature, so I've included that factor FROM THE BEGINNING. 

Further, you'll see that your temperature argument (even for this year) fails when the data FOR THE GIVEN REGION (Hint: NOT fucking LA) is analyzed.


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2017)

ForRealz said:


> I've learned you can not admit to being wrong in regards to day length / photoperiod / seedlings / specific regions so you put words in my mouth and try to shift the focus to temperature in hopes that you can "win" there.
> 
> However, from the first time I addressed this issue I spoke of frost considerations, which is a factor of temperature, so I've included that factor FROM THE BEGINNING.
> 
> Further, you'll see that your temperature argument (even for this year) fails when the data FOR THE GIVEN REGION (Hint: NOT fucking LA) is analyzed.


I admit that I stand by every point I've made in an argument you can't let go of. Tbh I didn't think about that Convo or you one time until you messaged me on IG trying to prove a point you've done nothing but fail at. You have anecdotal evidence from one dude. It's hilarious. I can find a hundred that don't plant in April in California because the weather doesn't permit or you get reveg or stunned seedling with some that toughed through poor weather conditions for every one dude you can find that does. So I mean, standard data is in favor of my point, while a year after an argument, you found one other dude that planted this year at the same time as you. Funny also because I think the original poster from ky was posting about plants flowring g too early and revegging when he planted in April, again, weighing in on my side of the point. 

Maybe you need to sit back and realize who can't accept a lost or useless argument. You dmed a dude you don't know on IG a year after the initial debate, with he one piece of anecdotal evidence you found to back up your point. Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ForRealz (May 4, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Also, nice choice of cities, Kentucky ranges from 34-36.8ish I think. So from where I am to the lowest part of norcal
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


You are incorrect again, those are some of the northern and southern most cities in KY, so from approx 36.6 - 39 degrees lat.

^^^Will you be able to admit that or can you argue around it too?


----------



## ForRealz (May 4, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> I admit that I stand by every point I've made in an argument you can't let go of. Tbh I didn't think about that Convo or you one time until you messaged me on IG trying to prove a point you've done nothing but fail at. You have anecdotal evidence from one dude. It's hilarious. I can find a hundred that don't plant in April in California because the weather doesn't permit or you get reveg or stunned seedling with some that toughed through poor weather conditions for every one dude you can find that does. So I mean, standard data is in favor of my point, while a year after an argument, you found one other dude that planted this year at the same time as you. Funny also because I think the original poster from ky was posting about plants flowring g too early and revegging when he planted in April, again, weighing in on my side of the point.
> 
> Maybe you need to sit back and realize who can't accept a lost or useless argument. You dmed a dude you don't know on IG a year after the initial debate, with he one piece of anecdotal evidence you found to back up your point. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


That "one dude" happens to be Bodhi, dude.


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2017)

ForRealz said:


> That "one dude" happens to be Bodhi, dude.


Lol, still anecdotal, dude.

It could be God, and your ONE piece of ANECDOTAL evidence Would still be just that. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2017)

If bodhi put weed in his butt because it gives better terpz, would you go that route as well? Lol
High times says it's the way to go.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ForRealz (May 4, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Lol, still anecdotal, dude.
> 
> It could be God, and your ONE piece of ANECDOTAL evidence Would still be just that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Haha, yeah just "one" piece of evidence. 

Here's another anecdote for you: you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink.

See, that applies here in that, you can show @kmog33 when the breeder plants his seeds, day length calendars, and actual temperatures for Region In Question, but you still can't make him believe that that is an acceptable time frame to plant seeds In YOUR Region In Question.

Hahaha, it would be like if I told you that "you can't plant seeds in LA until June" when you personally know that to be incorrect.


----------



## ForRealz (May 4, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> If bodhi put weed in his butt because it gives better terpz, would you go that route as well? Lol
> High times says it's the way to go.
> 
> 
> ...


It could reduce your "butt hurt," give it a shot!!!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 4, 2017)

ForRealz said:


> Haha, yeah just "one" piece of evidence.
> 
> Here's another anecdote for you: you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink.
> 
> ...


Who cares?
Why can't you back off and agree to disagree with kmog33? 
Your bringing a 1 year old beef to the Bodhi thread that doesn't really interest most of us, I'm sure.


----------



## ForRealz (May 4, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Who cares?
> Why can't you back off and agree to disagree with kmog33?
> Your bringing a 1 year old beef to the Bodhi thread that doesn't really interest most of us, I'm sure.


To be sure, my initial post was of / pertaining to Bodhi and Bodhi seeds. I really just wanted to put the information out there so that, primarily, the person that was told he planted too early could see for himself that the breeder (near same latitude) also plants at that time frame that he planted in.

Secondarily, I wanted to show any interested, but possibly ill-informed, parties near said latitude additional proof of acceptability of said time line.

It was not my intent to get into another prolonged debate, cluttering Bodhi thread.

It was my intent to reveal the Truth as experienced by me (in region in question) and as supported by additional evidence. Truth is my only concern, not interest, likes, or friends


----------



## hillbill (May 4, 2017)

Killed a Hibernate boy today and transplanted 2 that look promising but not showing. Of 3 the boy stretched a bit but not much. I keep my light intense and close and only get much stretch from near full breed Sativa. Looks like some sort of NL cross.


----------



## Jaybodankly (May 4, 2017)

"The only factor for when you can plant outside is day length. That's what I've learned from this yearlong debacle lol".

Do not ignore soil temperature. Soil can be still cold even though the days are warm. If soil temps are near 50 degrees soil biology essentially goes dormant. Your plants will sit there till the soil warms up.
After 30+ years of growing plants. I have concluded there is no advantage to putting plants out early.
Much better to keep them in a protected environment for another week or two. I treat cannabis like tomato plants even if they are tougher. Plants like even temps. Large swings of 30 degrees (45 night /75 days) or more are stressful and should be avoided. 
Dont be the first in the neighborhood to put your plants out. It will not give you bigger returns. Proper environment every step of the way will.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 4, 2017)

Wouldn't ya know it!!?? I planted 5 MSSxAppy, got 5 females. Good luck right?! 

But only managed to get clones from 4. The ONE plant (number 1) that I didn't take clones from is the frostiest, most vigorous, nicely stacked pheno of the bunch. 

Of course my keeper will come done to the smoke itself but damn. This is exact same thing happened when I germed 5 Apollos. The best one didn't get cloned. 

I'm done gambling. From this day forward I'm taking clones from everything...even if I have to buy another tent to do so.

OK...rant over. LOL. 

GLG order should be arriving today


----------



## luv2grow (May 4, 2017)

Serva said:


> Sorry, but whats "chuck"?


Chucky Cheese


----------



## Deep21 (May 4, 2017)

Deep21 said:


> Just added to my newly started collection
> Excited to start
> Up Bodhi goodness.
> 
> ...



13 days since pulling seed from pack -prayer tower. Amazing health, vigor and growth rate to this plant. Purple hairy stems and thick lush green leaves. Already hypnotizing to look at.


----------



## luv2grow (May 4, 2017)

Unless you know exactly which fisher and its Micro Climate Bodhi plants in SC then your argument is void. Ground temps are key in this equation like @Jaybodankly stated. 
It sucks for the guy that planted and got screwed. No one wants to see that in this thread. This argument or disagreement is lame because the constants are so far off from each place mentioned.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 4, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Wouldn't ya know it!!?? I planted 5 MSSxAppy, got 5 females. Good luck right?!
> 
> But only managed to get clones from 4. The ONE plant (number 1) that I didn't take clones from is the frostiest, most vigorous, nicely stacked pheno of the bunch.
> 
> ...


Hells yeah guy awesome real nice I gotta start taking clones too ive lost two of the best strains ive ever grow cuz I didn't take any


----------



## hillbill (May 4, 2017)

Ask any farmer about planting seeds in cold wet soil. Just ask one.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 4, 2017)

Deep21 said:


> 13 days since pulling seed from pack -prayer tower. Amazing health, vigor and growth rate to this plant. Purple hairy stems and thick lush green leaves. Already hypnotizing to look at.
> View attachment 3936181 View attachment 3936182


Nice is that the infica tower


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 4, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> "The only factor for when you can plant outside is day length. That's what I've learned from this yearlong debacle lol".
> 
> Do not ignore soil temperature. Soil can be still cold even though the days are warm. If soil temps are near 50 degrees soil biology essentially goes dormant. Your plants will sit there till the soil warms up.
> After 30+ years of growing plants. I have concluded there is no advantage to putting plants out early.
> ...


Yep. Agree. 
Not to sound like a broken record but this why I'll never understand why more outdoor growers don't utilize a Farmers Almanac. 

Sure, its 'raw' data but that data has been compiled over many yrs and is actually quite accurate. I haven't flipped through this yrs version but I believe there's even a graph that shows its accuracy from yr to yr decade to decade. 

There's so much more info/data/knowledge to be utilized than just "plant hardiness" or estimated frost dates.

Not trying to argue or debate with anyone so I hope my post doesn't come off that way. I just believe outdoor growers (especially new growers) are doing themselves a huge disservice by not utilizing it.


----------



## Deep21 (May 4, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Nice is that the infica tower


_Prayer tower is dutch flowers lemon thai f2 (sativa pheno) x appalachia_
_
Sativa dominant polyhybrid

50% hybrid phenos
25% appalachia more stretch
25% lemon thai more bushy

I think its leaning towards the lemon thai pheno. _


----------



## luv2grow (May 4, 2017)

Deep21 said:


> _Prayer tower is dutch flowers lemon thai f2 (sativa pheno) x appalachia
> 
> Sativa dominant polyhybrid
> 
> ...


Sure looks that way! Nice chunky leaves


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 4, 2017)

Deep21 said:


> _Prayer tower is dutch flowers lemon thai f2 (sativa pheno) x appalachia
> 
> Sativa dominant polyhybrid
> 
> ...


Thought there was an indica and sativa version


----------



## luv2grow (May 4, 2017)

there is


----------



## luv2grow (May 4, 2017)

now that i feel a little more caught up with some stock.I can focus on finishing the new rooms.


----------



## kushking920 (May 4, 2017)

I know glg was busy and all but it's pretty sad that my overseas seeds ordered the same day came first when glg is only one state over wow


----------



## Chef420 (May 4, 2017)

kushking920 said:


> I know glg was busy and all but it's pretty sad that my overseas seeds ordered the same day came first when glg is only one state over wow


If you're going to come on here noob and complain about glg and dbj you're going to get flamed off here pretty quick. Do your hw before commenting.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 4, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> If you're going to come on here noob and complain about glg and dbj you're going to get flamed off here pretty quick. Do your hw before commenting.


wow. This isn't the bodhi thread of old apparently.


----------



## Chef420 (May 4, 2017)

Apologies. My tone was a bit harsh. I think it was the pages of light/planting times that got me going.


----------



## hillbill (May 4, 2017)

GLG just sent me 34 seeds at about $2.15 each. What's not to like? One of the very best vendors of high quality genetics. Seeds to my door from a huge sale in under 2 weeks when sending cash or money order. Fine! I'll order again. Also green tape proof.


----------



## J Larue (May 4, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Unless you know exactly which fisher and its Micro Climate Bodhi plants in SC then your argument is void. .





hillbill said:


> Ask any farmer about planting seeds in cold wet soil. Just ask one.


----------



## kushking920 (May 4, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> If you're going to come on here noob and complain about glg and dbj you're going to get flamed off here pretty quick. Do your hw before commenting.


By the looks of the rainbow colors on your hat you're the only one flamed I see


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 4, 2017)

Just got my order in today and they're going straight into rotation got the sour butterxhp but didn't get the snow lotus a lol bummed about it but o well got bogo free so that more than makes up for it. I did and up getting another strain I was curious about the Hindu hashplant so yay me!!!!


----------



## ForRealz (May 4, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Do not ignore soil temperature. Soil can be still cold even though the days are warm. If soil temps are near 50 degrees soil biology essentially goes dormant. Your plants will sit there till the soil warms up.


Yes, I agree, soil temperature is a factor to be considered. That is why I mentioned morels having come and gone, " Generally, soil temperatures must reach 50 degress F before morels will begin to fruit in your area."

Here is soil temperature graph for region in question, it is evident that from 2"-8" down the soil temp was almost always above 55 degrees.


----------



## ForRealz (May 4, 2017)

Ultimately, I wanted to share my experience in the region: biggest plants went in mid-April. People can believe or disbelieve.

Check out this NorCal growers Goji OG and what he says (alas, another anecdote).


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 4, 2017)

kushking920 said:


> I know glg was busy and all but it's pretty sad that my overseas seeds ordered the same day came first when glg is only one state over wow


busy...over 400 orders for 2 people to fill


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 4, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> If you're going to come on here noob and complain about glg and dbj you're going to get flamed off here pretty quick. Do your hw before commenting.


seriously....he gives b2g1 for pre 420 promo & b1g1 for 420 promo if anything he should be seen as nothing less than awesome DBJ rules


----------



## Chef420 (May 4, 2017)

kushking920 said:


> By the looks of the rainbow colors on your hat you're the only one flamed I see


You really need to meet @UncleBuck


----------



## Chef420 (May 4, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> seriously....he gives b2g1 for pre 420 promo & b1g1 for 420 promo if anything he should be seen as nothing less than awesome DBJ rules


He gave me the option of taking any other shirt and shipping immediately or waiting for the promo ones. I'm not in the US so chose the latter. The freebies/service totally rock and are on par with the main event.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 4, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> wow. This isn't the bodhi thread of old apparently.


Anyone who's into Bodhi knows nowadays DBJ is the man for getting Bodhi so he belongs in this discussion especially after hooking us all up over the 420 holiday & to say anything about his process being sad is just flat out wrong & the comment was very deserving. No one will ever beat that deal.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2017)

kushking920 said:


> By the looks of the rainbow colors on your hat you're the only one flamed I see


hello.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 4, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> You really need to meet @UncleBuck


Somebody is in trouble..lol


----------



## jerryb73 (May 4, 2017)

What/who is DBJ? I prolly just missed it in this thread.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 4, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> What/who is DBJ? I prolly just missed it in this thread.


I have no clue either lol. Kids these days.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 4, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> I have no clue either lol. Kids these days.


That's good, now I don't feel like an idiot..lol


----------



## torontoke (May 4, 2017)

Dbj is dragboat Jeff from Great Lakes genetics.
They do a great job at shipping as fast as they can. They aren't in control of the u.s postal system. The reason some folks get theirs before others is because of the ridiculous route they need to travel.
Even tho they are based in Michigan most packages need to go through Chicago before any other sorting facility.

Now back to bodhi


----------



## Mr.Head (May 4, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Now back to bodhi


Boom. 

I threw some Blue Tara's in, not sure on Love Triangle sex yet. We'll see whats what when the time comes. I was thinking of how nice that Blue Tara stretched and figured it would fill up my scrog net like a beast.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 4, 2017)

Got sum ssdd that's about 2 ft tall what's the average stretch on those ladies don't need them to get to big cuz they are going in the tent don't got the space in my grow room. Thnx in advance


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 4, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Boom.
> 
> I threw some Blue Tara's in, not sure on Love Triangle sex yet. We'll see whats what when the time comes. I was thinking of how nice that Blue Tara stretched and figured it would fill up my scrog net like a beast.


So how is the blue Tara ive always wondered about her


----------



## hillbill (May 4, 2017)

I have 2 LBL crosses from BadDawg-Drag Boat Jeffy-Great Lakes Genetics! Whoever!
But with 4/20 sales there and at Greenpoint I have to find a bigger box for beans. 

On a sadder note. Do any Bodhi fathers or strains seem more prone to producing herms? Had a Thunder Wookie throw equal amounts of balls and hairs. The one female Thunder Wookie is very potent and loud. Spice with a skunk ass wiff!


----------



## Mr.Head (May 4, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> So how is the blue Tara ive always wondered about her


The 1 female plant I grew was amazing looking, but lacked in the flavour smell department, it was OK, I like loud super strong tasting pot. I'd say acceptable smoke, not a keeper, but it was a nice relaxing stone. Absolutely gorgeous hard frosty buds though. Easy to grow great stretch. Great yield from a 2-3 week veg.

It was nice enough to grow again, I'm sure there's more potent and smellier phenos as well.

It's my profile pic, one of the prettiest plants I've grown.


----------



## luv2grow (May 4, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Boom.
> 
> I threw some Blue Tara's in, not sure on Love Triangle sex yet. We'll see whats what when the time comes. I was thinking of how nice that Blue Tara stretched and figured it would fill up my scrog net like a beast.


Lets see a pic of the LT in Scrog  I'll show you mine if you show me yours haha


----------



## Rosinallday (May 4, 2017)

S.Oregon. Blueberry HP. Started on Valentine's day inside under lights (6am-8pm) for about 3 weeks then in the greenhouse. Planted last week April 29th.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 4, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Lets see a pic of the LT in Scrog  I'll show you mine if you show me yours haha


Oh man I'm a super long ways out yet. My LT's are still in starter pots and not happy. I had a batch of dirt go bad so I'm a bit behind, I'm at least a week to 2 weeks behind. I topped them to slow them down a bit. They actually seem a bit happier since I jacked my light up and topped them.

I threw a suspect plant into my mix, it's only been cooking a week. We'll see what happens, I gotta get shit moving though so hopefully it survives and I'll do the rest on Saturday.

Prolly one of the best photo's I've taken


----------



## luv2grow (May 4, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Oh man I'm a super long ways out yet. My LT's are still in starter pots and not happy. I had a batch of dirt go bad so I'm a bit behind, I'm at least a week to 2 weeks behind. I topped them to slow them down a bit. They actually seem a bit happier since I jacked my light up and topped them.
> 
> I threw a suspect plant into my mix, it's only been cooking a week. We'll see what happens, I gotta get shit moving though so hopefully it survives and I'll do the rest on Saturday.
> 
> Prolly one of the best photo's I've taken


yum! ! !
right on
the last 4 LT's I've run including this one have reacted very well to topping. I'd even say they have taken it the best of any strain I've grown. Literally I top them and the next day they are screaming new growth everywhere. I like how they run in a net. Very scrog friendly. The goji next to them isn't really keeping up. What I'm hoping for is a male and a female. I'd call it Triangle Goji Love  @Amos Otis ..... I need help with the naming bro?! haha


----------



## GrayeVOx (May 4, 2017)

Chopping this weekend. 
Love Triangle  
Wolf pack Space Monkey


----------



## MoonTang420 (May 4, 2017)

GrayeVOx said:


> Chopping this weekend.
> Love Triangle View attachment 3936461 View attachment 3936462
> Wolf pack View attachment 3936463View attachment 3936464Space Monkey View attachment 3936466
> View attachment 3936465


Space monkey looks great man


----------



## kushking920 (May 4, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> insulting new members for being new is ridiculous and childish. Defending that behaviour because you got a good deal on some seeds is even more ridiculous and even more childish.
> 
> Shit gets lost in the mail all the damn time. Great you got yours, he didn't get his maybe don't be a dick and try and help the guy out, maybe you could link dudes email since you're sucking his dick I assume you got him on the line. right? Fuckboi.


Fucking a someone gets it


----------



## luv2grow (May 4, 2017)

GrayeVOx said:


> Chopping this weekend.
> Love Triangle View attachment 3936461 View attachment 3936462
> Wolf pack View attachment 3936463View attachment 3936464Space Monkey View attachment 3936466
> View attachment 3936465


You got some beauties!!! Very nice, It's so seldom shown, I believe it is one of bodhi's rock stars personally. have you came across a heavy triangle Plant yet?


----------



## luv2grow (May 4, 2017)

kushking920 said:


> Fucking a someone gets it


it's cool.. A lot of peeps love DBJ here. They have had solid business relationships for some time. The guy from my limited experience is spectacular. I had to wait a extra few days this order, but that's fine by me. He sent me a message to update me. For a small show and such a great line up of Bodhi's collection in stock
I'm stoked! It's 2017........... Customer service is few and far between these days in my opinion. I hope everyone's 4th is Filled with blunts and sabers


----------



## luv2grow (May 4, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> S.Oregon. Blueberry HP. Started on Valentine's day inside under lights (6am-8pm)View attachment 3936443 for about 3 weeks then in the greenhouse. Planted last week April 29th.


 Great looking plant!! I can't wait to see her end result!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 4, 2017)

Alright guys i've gone a little crazy but these are the strains that I am looking to scoop up if i can think I can if I order from several banks... If anyone has any specific positive or negatives to say about any of these before I go hunting for them let me know!

1.Pinball Wizard
2.Cobra Lips
3.The Fuzz
4.Black Raspberry
5.Joy Stick
6.Silver Mountain
7.Starflight Guava
8.Clusterfunk
9.Silver Lotus
10. Cocoon


----------



## luv2grow (May 5, 2017)

Silver Lotus was tasty


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 5, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Alright guys i've gone a little crazy but these are the strains that I am looking to scoop up if i can think I can if I order from several banks... If anyone has any specific positive or negatives to say about any of these before I go hunting for them let me know!
> 
> 1.Pinball Wizard
> 2.Cobra Lips
> ...


Don't really care for the silver lotus I ran 3 and all the buds on all 3 where airy had a nice smell and taste though I'd say average smoke but just my 2 cents


----------



## luv2grow (May 5, 2017)

Sucks to hear that Freedom. I pulled weight off the Pheno I stuck with. Scrog'd decent enough for a haze cross. The press was fantastic from her.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 5, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Sucks to hear that Freedom. I pulled weight off the Pheno I stuck with. Scrog'd decent enough for a haze cross. The press was fantastic from her.


Nice wish I had better luck but I only ran 3 so maybe if I ran more I would have had better luck but like I said she smelled and tasted nice I was just in a hurry to run something new I didn't pop no more


----------



## twistedinfinity (May 5, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Alright guys i've gone a little crazy but these are the strains that I am looking to scoop up if i can think I can if I order from several banks... If anyone has any specific positive or negatives to say about any of these before I go hunting for them let me know!
> 
> 1.Pinball Wizard
> 2.Cobra Lips
> ...


If I were going to get a SSH cross I would definitely get Silver Mountain. I have read that it is the most favorable of Bodhi's SSH crosses for the most part, and from my personal growing experience of it, it is AWESOME... Many great phenos, all stank lemon lime, hazey funkey yummmmm


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 5, 2017)

twistedinfinity said:


> If I were going to get a SSH cross I would definitely get Silver Mountain. I have read that it is the most favorable of Bodhi's SSH crosses for the most part, and from my personal growing experience of it, it is AWESOME... Many great phenos, all stank lemon lime, hazey funkey yummmmm


Sound awesome I did enjoy that lemon lime smell it had with hints of haze might give that a try some day see how she works out for me


----------



## Jaybodankly (May 5, 2017)

Just noticed this thread has over 1.7 million views!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 5, 2017)

Jus got home from work & found these waiting on me-happy bodhi-de-mayo-thanks glg for the freebies


----------



## jwreck (May 5, 2017)

Smoking on some magenta hp hang dried for 7 days and flowered for 65 days got 2 more that will get the chop tonight at 75 days.
This pheno im smoking smells nice and has nice bag appeal but has no taste whatsoever, gets me high but no terps cant say that ive enjoyed smoking any of it - hope the other 2 come out better


----------



## Rosinallday (May 5, 2017)

Bodhi group pic. Below Blueberry hashplant.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 5, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Alright guys i've gone a little crazy but these are the strains that I am looking to scoop up if i can think I can if I order from several banks... If anyone has any specific positive or negatives to say about any of these before I go hunting for them let me know!
> 
> 1.Pinball Wizard
> 2.Cobra Lips
> ...


Cobra lips is a freebie @ GLG and is the one im going to try and grab with my next order.


----------



## hayrolld (May 5, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Smoking on some magenta hp hang dried for 7 days and flowered for 65 days got 2 more that will get the chop tonight at 75 days.
> This pheno im smoking smells nice and has nice bag appeal but has no taste whatsoever, gets me high but no terps cant say that ive enjoyed smoking any of it - hope the other 2 come out better


I am not hitting like, because that sucks it had no flavor. Thanks for the smoke report though, much appreciated! Maybe just make hash out of it?


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 5, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Bodhi group pic. Below Blueberry hashplant.View attachment 3937099
> View attachment 3937098


Look at the ones on the left praying twords the sun  Luv that..


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 5, 2017)

Trying to figure out what to grow next I was thinking time bandit and cherry sunshine but im thinking of popping the black triangle instead of the cherry sunshine any body got any experience with the black triangle


----------



## twistedinfinity (May 5, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Trying to figure out what to grow next I was thinking time bandit and cherry sunshine but im thinking of popping the black triangle instead of the cherry sunshine any body got any experience with the black triangle


I grew Doc D's cut of the Black Triangle.. wasn't the largest yielder, but amazing, triangle leaning, kushy, dense really nice stuff.. I was actually trying to get a hold of the cut again but no luck


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 5, 2017)

hayrolld said:


> I am not hitting like, because that sucks it had no flavor. Thanks for the smoke report though, much appreciated! Maybe just make hash out of it?


Can u make hash with buds I been wanting to make hash I got 3 gallon bags of trim and larf plus a few ounces of airy buds and sum tasteless buds I'd like to use


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 5, 2017)

twistedinfinity said:


> I grew Doc D's cut of the Black Triangle.. wasn't the largest yielder, but amazing, triangle leaning, kushy, dense really nice stuff.. I was actually trying to get a hold of the cut again but no luck


Sweet sounds great thnx for the reply il take quality over quantity any day what kind of smells and taste did she have


----------



## toddwalker33 (May 5, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Trying to figure out what to grow next I was thinking time bandit and cherry sunshine but im thinking of popping the black triangle instead of the cherry sunshine any body got any experience with the black triangle


Was thinking the same thing. I bought a bunch of packs but failed to grab some black triangle and am now eyeing it


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 5, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> Was thinking the same thing. I bought a bunch of packs but failed to grab some black triangle and am now eyeing it


I grabbed the black triangle and Apollo 11 during the pre420 sale so what did u grab during the 420 sale and what were u thinking about running


----------



## toddwalker33 (May 5, 2017)

I have too many seeds popped right now to pop anymore, getting ready to move to new place in a month. I ordered soulmate, goji raz, mothers milk and mota turtle and rebel og. I definitely have a seed addiction though. Have about 10 strains ready to flower once I move


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 5, 2017)

Sweet. I popped too many seeds myself had to set sum outside the tent and hook up another light but I'm about too throw a few in flower tomorrow so I'm gonna pop a few more can't wait to see what those time bandits are gonna do super excited about those babies


----------



## hillbill (May 6, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Can u make hash with buds I been wanting to make hash I got 3 gallon bags of trim and larf plus a few ounces of airy buds and sum tasteless buds I'd like to use


Traditionally, Asian hashish is made from buds and some is hand rubbed.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 6, 2017)

I have 7 going right now and after a lil look this morning 3 confirmed male.. 2 Chem91 Snow Lotus and 1 ssdd, 2 confirmed female, both SM and 2 haven't showed sex yet.. fingers crossed for 2 more females..


----------



## hillbill (May 6, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I have 7 going right now and after a lil look this morning 3 confirmed male.. 2 Chem91 Snow Lotus and 1 ssdd, 2 confirmed female, both SM and 2 haven't showed sex yet.. fingers crossed for 2 more females..


I am tryin' to break out of an obvious male plant curse. Flowering 4 girls and 15 plants 
in veg! Appalachian Super Skunk at 60 days has maybe a week to go. Small stocky plant and the buds are swelling a lot right now. Lots of new pistils still. Great bud to leaf/stem ratio!


----------



## jerryb73 (May 6, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I am tryin' to break out of an obvious male plant curse. Flowering 4 girls and 15 plants
> in veg! Appalachian Super Skunk at 60 days has maybe a week to go. Small stocky plant and the buds are swelling a lot right now. Lots of new pistils still. Great bud to leaf/stem ratio!


Honestly I was hoping for a couple males cuz of circumstances.. now I got them, so no more..lol.. these were going outside but circumstances is not allowing that. I have small indoor space so I'm forced to flower early and keep them small as I can. They were going good, bout 4weeks from seed so I had to keep them.. small plant better than no plant..


----------



## northcoastweednerd (May 6, 2017)

thanks for the advice everyone about the wind + light stress my plants are looking infinitely better now


----------



## hillbill (May 6, 2017)

I keep small trained plants for individual moving and variety of strains. Flower with 190 watts to 550 watts of mostly COBs with some white and red Cree LED panels. 190 at the moment and that is a Norther Grow Light with 3500k 90cri Citizen COBs. It replaces a 400 watt hps just fine.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 6, 2017)

TK cross. Still don't have my soil quite right. 




 


And I my GLG order came thurs. Dropped Mothers Milk, Space Cake, and Dragboat/BadDawgs Head Wrecker x LBL. Every single seed dropped cracked within 24hrs


----------



## ibitegirls (May 6, 2017)

^^^ Those look nice, Tang!

Here are some shots of three SSDD's (Day 56)

Not quite ready for harvest, but very close. The fruity smell's i'm getting are intoxicating. Love this strain so far.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 6, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> TK cross. Still don't have my soil quite right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which Tk cross is this @Tangerine_ ?

They look great from here, like hand granades and pipe bombs.


----------



## thelordofleisure (May 6, 2017)

WOW those SSDD look fantastic! I'm over here trying to smell my screen.

I just got my 1st order of Bodhi seeds from GLG a couple of days ago! I went with SSDD, looking for that blueberry muffin pheno. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## ibitegirls (May 6, 2017)

thelordofleisure said:


> WOW those SSDD look fantastic! I'm over here trying to smell my screen.
> 
> I just got my 1st order of Bodhi seeds from GLG a couple of days ago! I went with SSDD, looking for that blueberry muffin pheno. The anticipation is killing me!


wise decision. haha. the smell is super strong on these. i could smell it outside my door, even with a strong filter.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 6, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> TK cross. Still don't have my soil quite right.
> 
> Man thatg shit looks amazing great job guy hope my black triangle turns out half as gud as it's looks
> 
> ...


----------



## MojoRizing (May 6, 2017)

ibitegirls said:


> Here are some shots of three SSDD's (Day 56)
> 
> Not quite ready for harvest, but very close. The fruity smell's i'm getting are intoxicating. Love this strain so far.


Looking good sir. How long you planning on letting them go? My SSDD run is at 50 days and I plan on chopping around 63 days but they are looking like they could be chopped in the next week with around 90% milky trichs but no amber ones yet. Mine is smelling pretty chemy so I am guessing she leans to her dads side with Appalachia being a tres dawgs (chem bx) cross. 

If you've never grown SSDD before get ready for the best part. It has one of the most relaxing enjoyable medicating effects that I have experienced with marijuana. The smell, taste and bag appeal can all be top notch but what makes this girl a hall of fame'er is the buzz she brings to the table. Its become a local legend around my parts within the last couple of years. I hope she ends up being a keeper for you in your garden for a long time to come.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 6, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Looking good sir. How long you planning on letting them go? My SSDD run is at 50 days and I plan on chopping around 63 days but they are looking like they could be chopped in the next week with around 90% milky trichs but no amber ones yet. Mine is smelling pretty chemy so I am guessing she leans to her dads side with Appalachia being a tres dawgs (chem bx) cross.
> 
> If you've never grown SSDD before get ready for the best part. It has one of the most relaxing enjoyable medicating effects that I have experienced with marijuana. The smell, taste and bag appeal can all be top notch but what makes this girl a hall of fame'er is the buzz she brings to the table. Its become a local legend around my parts within the last couple of years. I hope she ends up being a keeper for you in your garden for a long time to come.


Great to hear I'm on my first run of ssdd what can I expect as far as stretch goes


----------



## ibitegirls (May 6, 2017)

Thanks Mojo, i think 63 days is good for me too. i can't imagine they will go much longer. i can't wait to cure it; and see what the hype is about


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 6, 2017)

Since I lost most everything due to frost/freeze, I am popping some SSDD, Orange Sunshine, TTnl#6 xAppy, and some promising testers from Ninefold Genetics.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 6, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Since I lost most everything due to frost/freeze, I am popping some SSDD, Orange Sunshine, TTnl#6 xAppy, and some promising testers from Ninefold Genetics. View attachment 3937662


If you f2 the orange sunshine let a brother know


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 6, 2017)

I usually have no room for males, but I think i have a spot for one this year if I see something special. I gotcha if I do end up getting some pollen for sure.


----------



## MojoRizing (May 6, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Great to hear I'm on my first run of ssdd what can I expect as far as stretch goes


My pheno is a taller xmas tree shaped plant with good side branching, topped once at the 5th node. 15 inches tall at 12/12 flip and 35 inches tall at about 10-14 days out from harvest.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 6, 2017)

Thanks


MojoRizing said:


> My pheno is a taller xmas tree shaped plant with good side branching, topped once at the 5th node. 15 inches tall at 12/12 flip and 35 inches tall at about 10-14 days out from harvest.


Thnx alot guy that helps me out a bunch I was worried bout not having enough vertical space in my tent but i think she will fit just right...now if I can just get motivate enough to put my tent up I will be doin 100 just gotta lay off the space monkey and far cry 4 long enuff to get sumthin done but they go so great together!!!!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Which Tk cross is this @Tangerine_ ?
> 
> They look great from here, like hand granades and pipe bombs.


Thank you.
Its a Black Triangle F2 but the label on the pot had gotten wet and the only thing visible was TK x ? Kinda left me scratchin my head. Its got great bag appeal and is really good smoke but I'm ready to try out Bodhis Love Triangle along with a TK x Stardawg I picked up from Greenpoint

I've recently flowered out every mother I had except SSDD. Its time to make room for fresh stuff, but in doing this, my bloom room is like organized chaos. I have a terrible habit of biting off more than I can chew.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 6, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> If you f2 the orange sunshine let a brother know


Yes. please let a sista know too


----------



## Bakersfield (May 6, 2017)

B


Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you.
> Its a Black Triangle F2 but the label on the pot had gotten wet and the only thing visible was TK x ? Its got great bag appeal and is really good smoke but I'm ready to try out Bodhis Love Triangle along with a TK x Stardawg I recently picked up from Greenpoint
> 
> I've recently flowered out every mother I had except SSDD. Its time to make room for fresh stuff, but in doing this, my bloom room is like organized chaos. I have a terrible habit of biting off more than I can chew.


Both of those Triangles are on my short list as well as some of Bodhi's SSH crosses.
Good score on Greenpoint's Tombstone. I should have bought a pack while they were available. I do have a pack of TriFi X Stardawg that I'll eventually get to.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 6, 2017)

Tigers milk


----------



## toddwalker33 (May 6, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> If you f2 the orange sunshine let a brother know


x2 that. I follow but didnt know that was in the mix. Good stuff


----------



## MojoRizing (May 6, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've recently flowered out every mother I had except SSDD. Its time to make room for fresh stuff, but in doing this, my bloom room is like organized chaos.* I have a terrible habit of biting off more than I can chew. *


I know the feeling, but you can't know your limits without putting them to the test every now and again


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 7, 2017)

Not even 12 hours later and i have short tales on a few ssdd, ttnl6xappy, and 1 Oss cracked. Also popped 1 Orgi and she < (i hope) has cracked.


----------



## J Larue (May 7, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Not even 12 hours later and i have short tales on a few ssdd, ttnl6xappy, and 1 Oss cracked. Also popped 1 Orgi and she < (i hope) has cracked.


What is Oss and Orgi?


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 7, 2017)

J Larue said:


> What is Oss and Orgi?


Oss is just my abreviation for Orange Sunshine (Cali O x Appalachia) Orgi is a cross from a fellow Riu member,,, Gogi crossed with im not quite sure. Maybe said member will chime in.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 7, 2017)

Chocolate trip with the dope fiend lean..


----------



## PerroVerde (May 7, 2017)

kushking920 said:


> Not trying to be a dick as I know some of you are glg dick riders , but it's been two weeks since my glg order read paid and still no shipping I ordered overseas and those have long been here same time e ordered . I'm only one state away and not even a tracking number yet


I just received my order and I ordered it on 4/20. They are backlogged big time. This is my second year hitting the glg 420 special and that shop gets hit hard during this special. If this sounds dickriderish to you you may just just need to relax a bit and lighten up...


----------



## J Larue (May 7, 2017)

kushking920 said:


> Not trying to be a dick as I know some of you are glg dick riders ,



It could just be me, but it sounds like you're trying to be a dick.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2017)

kushking920 said:


> Seriously two week? I mean it's okay to hire more people and work on weekends I promise


maybe they don't like you. i don't like you.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 7, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> I just received my order and I ordered it on 4/20. They are backlogged big time. This is my second year hitting the glg 420 special and that shop gets hit hard during this special. If this sounds dickriderish to you you may just just need to relax a bit and lighten up...


I received my 4/20 as well


----------



## Vato_504 (May 7, 2017)

kushking920 said:


> That's cool but do I have to wait another 2 weeks for my money? He got mine in 2 days


Chances we take when ordering during the 4/20 shit. My second year in a row ordering and I learned from last year to sent my payment a week after 4/20.


----------



## kmog33 (May 7, 2017)

kushking920 said:


> Two weeks to deliver 1 state away and status has been paid for over a week no update no nothing yet they updated the site to say all Bogo is over? If you can stop a sale you caneed make good on the sales you made


You just quoted yourself...[emoji106] 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 7, 2017)

Was in the grow and figured this thread needs some actual bodhi.....


Mountain Temple day 37 
 

Legends OG x Snow lotus day 37


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 7, 2017)

There is a GLG thread yano. Why complain here?​


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 7, 2017)

kushking920 said:


> It's not my fault he doesn't hire more people to work and takes off weekends for some ungodly reason ..... I mean if your booked you work 24/7 no breaks no bull shit "I'm enjoying my time shit"


WTF? You've made 12 posts in this Bodhi thread and 11 of them are bitching about GLGs processing time. 
I seriously hope you do take your business back overseas....along with your relentless pissing and moaning.


----------



## COGrown (May 7, 2017)

These dragonsblood hashplants are all i have in flowering at the moment, but i sure do like them.

 View attachment 3938355


----------



## rodawg (May 7, 2017)

COGrown said:


> View attachment 3938358
> These dragonsblood hashplants are all i have in flowering at the moment, but i sure do like them.
> View attachment 3938352
> View attachment 3938354 View attachment 3938355 View attachment 3938356


Gorgeous ladies .... whats the room smell like?


----------



## COGrown (May 7, 2017)

rodawg said:


> Gorgeous ladies .... whats the room smell like?


Out of 6 females 4 are/were not very fragrant, with mostly hashy smells. The other two, though, reek. One with pink sap and sativa buds and structure smells like tropical flowers and skunk (which is a new one for me) and the other smells like a FFJ i made with bananas and mangoes. I'm waiting to smoke to decide, but the more aromatic ones are hella frosty and look to yield nice too; so i think they will be the ones i keep for a while.


----------



## rodawg (May 7, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Out of 6 females 4 are/were not very fragrant, with mostly hashy smells. The other two, though, reek. One with pink sap and sativa buds and structure smells like tropical flowers and skunk (which is a new one for me) and the other smells like a FFJ i made with bananas and mangoes. I'm waiting to smoke to decide, but the more aromatic ones are hella frosty and look to yield nice too; so i think they will be the ones i keep for a while.


Very interesting. Do you keep clones of each, or go back into the veg cycle to keep them as mothers?


----------



## COGrown (May 7, 2017)

rodawg said:


> Very interesting. Do you keep clones of each, or go back into the veg cycle to keep them as mothers?


I generally keep clones of all females before i flower them, and then as i harvest them i go back and cull the ones i am not interested in keeping. Although 4 or 5 of the 6 are probably getting at least two runs. I'm in no hurry, and i want to be certain i keep the right one.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 7, 2017)

COGrown said:


> View attachment 3938358
> These dragonsblood hashplants are all i have in flowering at the moment, but i sure do like them.
> View attachment 3938352
> View attachment 3938354 View attachment 3938355 View attachment 3938356


AMAZING.
 

So glad to see reports on these!


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Oss is just my abreviation for Orange Sunshine (Cali O x Appalachia) Orgi is a cross from a fellow Riu member,,, Gogi crossed with im not quite sure.


I heard it was Agent Orange.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 8, 2017)

decisions, decisions, which cross to go for first,

Dream Beaver x Fire OG BX3 - BC Bud Depot 
Purple Lotus x Ultimate Purple - BC Bud Depot
Sunshine Daydream x Peyote Purple - Cannabiogen
Black Raspberry x Banana Split - DNA / Crockett's Family Farn
Thunder Wookie x Chocolope - DNA
Lando's Stash x Cannalope haze - DNA
Buddha’s Hand x Honey Boo Boo - DNA LTD
Lando's Stash x Jilly Bean - TGA Subcool
Buddha’s Hand x Bubblegum - Serious seeds


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 8, 2017)

420 shirts should be coming in anyday now , we should be getting an email within the next few days


----------



## jerryb73 (May 8, 2017)

Turns out 5 of 7 male  2 SM female.. time to germ some more..


----------



## torontoke (May 8, 2017)

morecowbell week 3


----------



## greg nr (May 8, 2017)

I ended up with 3/3 ssdd females and (so far) 1/2 gogi og's. I also have 3/3 ninja fruits and the other gogi waiting to tell me what they are. They are being shy so I took some clones and tossed them into 12/12. 

So it looks like my next run will at least be ssdd and gogi. Just waiting for the current run to clear the tent, hoping I don't blow out of my starter tent or end up with too many females......


----------



## MoonTang420 (May 8, 2017)

Some of my bodhi gear outdoors there going for cherry sunshine p wookxssdd secret chief and Moontang can't wait to see some real structure start forming and all Kinds of other bodhi and dvg gear on the rise


----------



## torontoke (May 8, 2017)

Elfinstone 
 
 
Dream beaver
 
Space monkey

All on week 3 and starting to stink up the house


----------



## apbx720 (May 8, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> decisions, decisions, which cross to go for first,
> 
> Dream Beaver x Fire OG BX3 - BC Bud Depot
> Purple Lotus x Ultimate Purple - BC Bud Depot
> ...


Ssdd×pp.....Holy shit that sounds interesting


----------



## J Larue (May 8, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I heard it was Agent Orange.


I don't recall many people raving about Agent Orange, but lots of people use it in crosses lately.


----------



## COGrown (May 8, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Elfinstone
> View attachment 3938622
> View attachment 3938625
> Dream beaver
> ...


I love Elfinstone, but dont see many people growing it. I think that's because it doesnt have as well known of a mother, but the Sweet Skunk mom is amazing and this cross has some of the best 'terps' i've grown. The pics from my clone run are the ones being used to sell the strain. Ranged from lemon and chem to a straight up pure Sweet Tarts smell. And an almost punishingly large yield. Needs support once bud growth really sets in. Great chem/sativa high. Good for going out, whether in nature or to socialize.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 8, 2017)

J Larue said:


> I don't recall many people raving about Agent Orange, but lots of people use it in crosses lately.


I never grew them, but some people found exceptional phenotypes in the flavor and smell department that transfers well when crossed to a heavy hitter.


----------



## torontoke (May 8, 2017)

COGrown said:


> I love Elfinstone, but dont see many people growing it. I think that's because it doesnt have as well known of a mother, but the Sweet Skunk mom is amazing and this cross has some of the best 'terps' i've grown. The pics from my clone run are the ones being used to sell the strain. Ranged from lemon and chem to a straight up pure Sweet Tarts smell. And an almost punishingly large yield. Needs support once bud growth really sets in. Great chem/sativa high. Good for going out, whether in nature or to socialize.


Thanks for the feedback.
I've been curious bout it since I read a few old posts about it.
As a freebie I said why not.
I am a lil worried bout the more sativa ish one because the fans are so skinny but the smell is amazing.
I took cuts of both just in case


----------



## COGrown (May 8, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> I've been curious bout it since I read a few old posts about it.
> As a freebie I said why not.
> I am a lil worried bout the more sativa ish one because the fans are so skinny but the smell is amazing.
> I took cuts of both just in case


They all stretch, but i dont think i had any go over 10-11 weeks flowering in soil. 9 weeks hydro. The green crack in the appalachia helps bring down flowering times when crossed with strains that go 12+ weeks.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 8, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Ssdd×pp.....Holy shit that sounds interesting


the reasoning for that is SSDD as everyone knows is made from Bubba Kush & PP is a Bubba Kush purple pheno so I figured they should go good together & call it Purple SS, Purple DD or Peyote DD lol


----------



## Vato_504 (May 8, 2017)

About to see what this "Blue Tara" is working with.


----------



## luv2grow (May 8, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> I've been curious bout it since I read a few old posts about it.
> As a freebie I said why not.
> I am a lil worried bout the more sativa ish one because the fans are so skinny but the smell is amazing.
> I took cuts of both just in case


sounds like you better get the Rosin press ready


----------



## hillbill (May 8, 2017)

My ASS is beginning to fade quite well at 62 days and drinking heavily, putting on weight late in flower. Maturing spicy smell that reminds me of something I grew years ago but can't quite remember....deja vu moments.

I LST and plant barely stretches enough. Short and strong with big buds for it's size. A lot of big buds. Checked trichs today and almost all are cloudy with maybe 5% clear and no amber. Tight packed trichs on buds. Still many white pistils. (Mentioned there was a hermie here....stoner error it was a Thunder Wookie that had hermed.)


----------



## northcoastweednerd (May 8, 2017)

COGrown said:


> View attachment 3938358
> These dragonsblood hashplants are all i have in flowering at the moment, but i sure do like them.
> View attachment 3938352
> View attachment 3938354 View attachment 3938355 View attachment 3938356


 i hope my triangle kush x dragonsblood f2s come our similar, hoping for a tropical sour skunk smell, arent you voodogrownut on instagram?


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 8, 2017)

COGrown said:


> I love Elfinstone, but dont see many people growing it. I think that's because it doesnt have as well known of a mother, but the Sweet Skunk mom is amazing and this cross has some of the best 'terps' i've grown. The pics from my clone run are the ones being used to sell the strain. Ranged from lemon and chem to a straight up pure Sweet Tarts smell. And an almost punishingly large yield. Needs support once bud growth really sets in. Great chem/sativa high. Good for going out, whether in nature or to socialize.


You might want to try Strange Brew - Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus


----------



## COGrown (May 8, 2017)

northcoastweednerd said:


> i hope my triangle kush x dragonsblood f2s come our similar, hoping for a tropical sour skunk smell, arent you voodogrownut on instagram?


That is correct ya.


----------



## Shmozz (May 8, 2017)

Three Blueberry Hashplant in the front and a SSDD in the back. They all got a haircut in the past week, and once the nights warm up they'll be going outside. 

Two Lazy Lightning up front and an Oroblanco in the middle. Also got topped this week. Back two are some femmed freebies, Blue Cindy and Blueberry Bubblegum by G13 Labs
 

Looking forward to a garden of Bodhi!


----------



## luv2grow (May 8, 2017)

whats the one on the left in the 2nd pic?


----------



## Shmozz (May 8, 2017)

Lazy Lightning. Same as the one in front. Then Oroblanco in the middle of the five


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 8, 2017)

northcoastweednerd said:


> i hope my triangle kush x dragonsblood f2s come our similar, hoping for a tropical sour skunk smell, arent you voodogrownut on instagram?


Tk x db sounds awesome


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 8, 2017)

Finally dug my 4x8 tent out the closet cleaned out my room and set it up only to find that when I had a mouse problem they ate a few holes in it got those taped up and surprise the inside smelled like damn it look like the mice had gladiator matches inside there with all the blood inside it sooooo glad I got rid of those bastards so then I 409 the whole inside top to bottom super clean now got the exhaust running airing out the cleaning smell what was suppose to take a few minutes turned into a few hours but I got it done and got it done right so now i got two flower rooms yay me!!!!!!!!! Time to start pumpin out them new bodhi strains


----------



## northcoastweednerd (May 8, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Tk x db sounds awesome


i know im lucky to have a club in the area that has tons of rare bodhi gear, i cant wait to f2 it, same with my terpnados


----------



## MoonTang420 (May 8, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> the reasoning for that is SSDD as everyone knows is made from Bubba Kush & PP is a Bubba Kush purple pheno so I figured they should go good together & call it Purple SS, Purple DD or Peyote DD lol


I have some purple wookie x ssdd and I'm super excited to see what they bring my cherry sunshine stem rub is strait dank funk!


----------



## MoonTang420 (May 8, 2017)

My plan is to find a crazy stud from massgenetics grapestomper og x bb3 and hit a purple sunshine keeper fem and make some killer beans then f2 them


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 8, 2017)

^^^ How far along is the Cherry Sunshine sir ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 8, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> About to see what this "Blue Tara" is working with. View attachment 3938933


Ahhh Blue Tara....the one that got away. *sigh*


----------



## budLIFE60 (May 9, 2017)

Well looks like I'll have to buy some more bodhi.....
 
Thanks jamesbean company!


----------



## luv2grow (May 9, 2017)

Shmozz said:


> Lazy Lightning. Same as the one in front. Then Oroblanco in the middle of the five


I like the structure on that! Can't wait to see how they do


----------



## Shmozz (May 9, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> I like the structure on that! Can't wait to see how they do


Same here! This one took to the topping really well. Can't wait to lst her and see how she responds!


----------



## Shmozz (May 9, 2017)

budLIFE60 said:


> Well looks like I'll have to buy some more bodhi.....
> View attachment 3939207
> Thanks jamesbean company!


Damn... I've wanted wolf pack for some time now


----------



## luv2grow (May 9, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> I like the structure on that! Can't wait to see how they do


yeah! Exactly what I was thinking when I saw them. The training potential looks good


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 9, 2017)

Anyone here got any experience with loompa farms I'm really interested in there new strain yeti fuel


----------



## Vato_504 (May 9, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Anyone here got any experience with loompa farms I'm really interested in there new strain yeti fuel


Wrong thread brother


----------



## luv2grow (May 9, 2017)

LT left Goji right, day 5 in the screen for a sexy time run. Should be flipping in a few days. We'll see if these two led strips @ 2700k and two t5's can do haha. Should be interesting at least


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 9, 2017)

Yeah I know I just hate to go into another thread with people ive never dealt with ive spoke with most of the people here and seen there grows so I feel as if I sum what know them and trust there opinion alot more that a would sum other random guy


----------



## Vato_504 (May 9, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Yeah I know I just hate to go into another thread with people ive never dealt with ive spoke with most of the people here and seen there grows so I feel as if I sum what know them and trust there opinion alot more that a would sum other random guy


Try ig. Just hashtag yetifuel


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 9, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> LT left Goji right, day 5 in the screen for a sexy time run. Should be flipping in a few days. We'll see if these two led strips @ 2700k and two t5's can do haha. Should be interesting at least
> View attachment 3939250


Are those dwc buckets and if so how many gallons


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Try ig. Just hashtag yetifuel


Thnx I have it's fairly new so no info on that particular strain


----------



## undercovergrow (May 9, 2017)

morning. threw some SSDDxLC beans i made a year or so ago into water - out of four only one popped. totally bummed but hoping it will be a girl. i'll throw some pictures up when s/he gets a bit older.

as an aside, it sure is nice to have some SSDD to smoke again  - right now i'm smoking on a pheno that every hit makes me think "wow, this is some strong smoke." no flavor at all and it smells like cat piss so i wouldn't keep it around but wow it is strong.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 9, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> LT left Goji right, day 5 in the screen for a sexy time run. Should be flipping in a few days. We'll see if these two led strips @ 2700k and two t5's can do haha. Should be interesting at least
> View attachment 3939250


Probably a simple answer, but how do you get to the buckets to do your nutrient fills and changes?



undercovergrow said:


> right now i'm smoking on a pheno that every hit makes me think "wow, this is some strong smoke." no flavor at all and it smells like cat piss so i wouldn't keep it around but wow it is strong.


Around these parts, animal [or human] urine weed is known as 'for barter only'.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 9, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Probably a simple answer, but how do you get to the buckets to do your nutrient fills and changes?
> 
> 
> 
> Around these parts, animal [or human] urine weed is known as 'for barter only'.


Don't tell Amos where manure comes from. Or that animals and people regularly piss on our food crops


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 9, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> I have some purple wookie x ssdd and I'm super excited to see what they bring my cherry sunshine stem rub is strait dank funk!


Nice, I went for the Thunder Wookie instead but got the SSDD & Cherry Sunshine


----------



## undercovergrow (May 9, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Probably a simple answer, but how do you get to the buckets to do your nutrient fills and changes?
> 
> 
> 
> Around these parts, animal [or human] urine weed is known as 'for barter only'.


definitely the advantages of living in a legal state but out here in the wild mid west, you smoke what you've got. it didn't have the smell while it was growing, only after it was cut up and in the jar-would have culled the clones had there been any in veg or flower. it's the only pheno of SSDD i've ever had that smelled like it. _out of all the beans i've popped_, just one that i didn't like the smoke at all (culled the clones), and then this one with the cat-piss smell but the smoke is still good. overall, really great smoke from SSDD on a regular basis.


----------



## MojoRizing (May 9, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> definitely the advantages of living in a legal state but out here in the wild mid west, you smoke what you've got. it didn't have the smell while it was growing, only after it was cut up and in the jar-would have culled the clones had there been any in veg or flower. it's the only pheno of SSDD i've ever had that smelled like it. _out of all the beans i've popped_, just one that i didn't like the smoke at all (culled the clones), and then this one with the cat-piss smell but the smoke is still good. overall, really great smoke from SSDD on a regular basis.


Cat Piss and Road Kill Skunk are the weed smells I am always on the hunt for. Interesting to hear there is an SSDD pheno out there with this.


----------



## HydroChemBot (May 9, 2017)

so I've got 2 space monkeys that are close to done it just seems way too early, what did you guys who harvested at 50ish days end up thinking of the smoke.... any help would be appreciated... I hate harvesting too early


----------



## kaka420 (May 9, 2017)

12 for 12 above the soil on More Cowbell.
First Bohdi seed run. Stoked so far.


----------



## undercovergrow (May 9, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Cat Piss and Road Kill Skunk are the weed smells I am always on the hunt for. Interesting to hear there is an SSDD pheno out there with this.


i like road kill skunk too but the cat piss smell and pine flavor are two characteristics i do not want in my head stash. rare pheno if you're looking for it: i've probably grown ten packs of SSDD at least, i'd have to count


----------



## undercovergrow (May 9, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> so I've got 2 space monkeys that are close to done it just seems way too early, what did you guys who harvested at 50ish days end up thinking of the smoke.... any help would be appreciated... I hate harvesting too early


post up a picture - if she is done, she's done. grown a few that were done at 49 days and couldn't believe it so let them go for another week just to make sure. it is surprising when it happens but an awesome surprise!


----------



## RootzGemini (May 9, 2017)

I strangely love pine, cat piss, and Rk skunk. I can't find the same pine I used to get for cheap back in the day around xmas time. It left the best taste in your mouth. I read it was prolly a northern lights pheno.

I really think Wolfpack will have a strong skunk smell, judging from the males I had, not sure when I will try poppin more.

A friend ran a new pheno of dream lotus. Blue thin leaves. It smells like blueberry cake frosting and has a similar taste. It's BB cake in a jar. The yield is average at best, but very interesting smoke. I was getting a metallic taste off of my other pheno even tho it had a similar smell.

Dank Sinatra is amazing. It has this funky smell and taste to it. There is a poison ivy spray that I use made by tecnu, it is identical to the smell. It is hard for me to describe, but when I spray myself, my mouth waters now thinking about that dank Sinatra. Like a slight lemon lime citrusy smell/taste with chemicals. Very unique.


----------



## RootzGemini (May 9, 2017)

hillbill said:


> My ASS is beginning to fade quite well at 62 days and drinking heavily, putting on weight late in flower. Maturing spicy smell


I'm really not the type of person to tell another what to do, but I believe you should go see a doctor for that buddy 

Thanks for the update, does it have an overpowering smell? I need to figure out what's going on with my filtering bc the smell is coming outside the grow. I've been putting off extra stinky strains until I figure out what happened.


----------



## RootzGemini (May 9, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> WTF? You've made 12 posts in this Bodhi thread and 11 of them are bitching about GLGs processing time.
> I seriously hope you do take your business back overseas....along with your relentless pissing and moaning.


Hahaha


----------



## MoonTang420 (May 9, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Nice, I went for the Thunder Wookie instead but got the SSDD & Cherry Sunshine


I'm absolutely loving the cherry I'm gonna have to make f2s if I can find a spot


----------



## apbx720 (May 9, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> post up a picture - if she is done, she's done. grown a few that were done at 49 days and couldn't believe it so let them go for another week just to make sure. it is surprising when it happens but an awesome surprise!


So many unique badass phenos in ssdd. If you havent f2'd ssdd yet i would highly highly recommend it


----------



## apbx720 (May 9, 2017)

(Ssdd×wookie15) male selection for f2 gen


----------



## undercovergrow (May 9, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> So many unique badass phenos in ssdd. If you havent f2'd ssdd yet i would highly highly recommend it


as much as i love the SSDD you know i have! i'm growing out an F2 SSDD right now from my favorite pheno (#35) to see how she turns out as far as similarities in the smoke. plus i've got some F3s seeding now using a #35 F2 male


----------



## luv2grow (May 9, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Are those dwc buckets and if so how many gallons


5 gal


----------



## luv2grow (May 9, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Probably a simple answer, but how do you get to the buckets to do your nutrient fills and changes?
> 
> 
> 
> Around these parts, animal [or human] urine weed is known as 'for barter only'.


Eazie peezee my homie. The ducting tape is covering a 1/2inch service hole. I hook a y connector and pump drain the buckets. Open the ports and throw in 3 lovely gals of plant treats


----------



## luv2grow (May 9, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> (Ssdd×wookie15) male selection for f2 genView attachment 3939505


looking danky


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 9, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> as much as i love the SSDD you know i have! i'm growing out an F2 SSDD right now from my favorite pheno (#35) to see how she turns out as far as similarities in the smoke. plus i've got some F3s seeding now using a #35 F2 male



What is it about this one that made you choose it?


----------



## undercovergrow (May 9, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> What is it about this one that made you choose it?


she had an amazing smell to her, extremely frosty and her smoke had a very nice effect as far as pain killer with a nice head high and a nice taste to her-there was a hint of sweetness to her that complimented her berry smell very nicely. she also had a very nice structure to her with nice-sized nugs.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 9, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 9, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Don't tell Amos where manure comes from. Or that animals and people regularly piss on our food crops


I'm sure you have a point in there somewhere, right? 

I'll have to guess......are you saying that you eat foods that smell and taste like manure and or piss, and that you enjoy or don't mind the taste and smell because that's just how it's made? 

And that relates to weed that I pass on because it smells like the above mentioned flavors, even though they were grown without manure, or excrement of any kind....how...exactly? I'm sure you thought you had a sizzling take there, head.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 9, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm sure you have a point in there somewhere, right?
> 
> I'll have to guess......are you saying that you eat foods that smell and taste like manure and or piss, and that you enjoy or don't mind the taste and smell because that's just how it's made?
> 
> ...


I think I was way too stoned and missed something. 

  It happens to everyone


----------



## J Larue (May 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Around these parts, animal [or human] urine weed is known as 'for barter only'.





Mr.Head said:


> Don't tell Amos where manure comes from. Or that animals and people regularly piss on our food crops





MojoRizing said:


> Cat Piss and Road Kill Skunk are the weed smells I am always on the hunt for. Interesting to hear there is an SSDD pheno out there with this.





Amos Otis said:


> I'll have to guess......are you saying that you eat foods that smell and taste like manure and or piss, and that you enjoy or don't mind the taste and smell because that's just how it's made?


Interesting discussion. My take away - lots of people hurl the phrase "eat shit" to another as an intended insult. But it looks like some people would not take it as an insult at all.

In fact, they may think they're being invited to a home cooked meal. What a country !


----------



## elkamino (May 10, 2017)

Dank Zappa, the redder and lesser of 2 very similar phenos. Both were done and chopped ~60 days. Beautiful hard perfectly-textured nugs, the kind that look crushable but are crystally-hard to the edges. I've only smoked the flowers but its potent stoney hashy smoke, thick and heavy. The terps are intriguing, garlicy-rubber up front with a little bit of sweetness at the end. Not at all my fave tho so RIP.


----------



## elkamino (May 10, 2017)

The other DZ pheno, out of 2 females. Similar growth and appearance, just a bit whiter with more crystals and fewer red hairs. The terps were similar too, garlic breath and rubber with a slight tropical fruitiness at the end. Strong smoke but again, not my fave so its gone. We get 12 plants legally in Alaska, so space is always limited. Besides its hard to compete with my SSDD! Just love that smoke.


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (May 10, 2017)

elkamino said:


> The other DZ pheno, out of 2 females. Similar growth and appearance, just a bit whiter with more crystals and fewer red hairs. The terps were similar too, garlic breath and rubber with a slight tropical fruitiness at the end. Strong smoke but again, not my fave so its gone. We get 12 plants legally in Alaska, so space is always limited. Besides its hard to compete with my SSDD! Just love that smoke.   View attachment 3939953


You ever thought about upping your plans numbers I did for 150 more


----------



## elkamino (May 10, 2017)

AlaskaBigMike420 said:


> You ever thought about upping your plans numbers I did for 150 more


What do you mean?


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (May 10, 2017)

Youcan get a 24 count or ask your Dr. for an extended plant count


----------



## Bakersfield (May 10, 2017)

elkamino said:


> The other DZ pheno, out of 2 females. Similar growth and appearance, just a bit whiter with more crystals and fewer red hairs. The terps were similar too, garlic breath and rubber with a slight tropical fruitiness at the end. Strong smoke but again, not my fave so its gone. We get 12 plants legally in Alaska, so space is always limited. Besides its hard to compete with my SSDD! Just love that smoke.   View attachment 3939953


It's funny how we can now legally possess 12 plants per household, but there is no crime until you hit 25 plants.



AlaskaBigMike420 said:


> Youcan get a 24 count or ask your Dr. for an extended plant count


I thought the medical limit was 6 plants with 3 in flower.
Please tell me more. I want higher limits.


----------



## elkamino (May 10, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> It's funny how we can now legally possess 12 plants per household, but there is no crime until you hit 25 plants.
> 
> 
> I thought the medical limit was 6 plants with 3 in flower.
> Please tell me more. I want higher limits.


Well the law is more complicated than that, <25 plants just means they can't get you on "intent to distibute." Our Rec law has the personal limit at 6 total plants, with no more than 3 in flower. But HOUSEHOLD limit is 12, with 6 in flower, making enforcement easier (Anythng more than 12 will get you hassle.) Now BigMike says doctors can recommend you be able to possess more, which is covered byAK medical law, which is different than state law. Further Ravin V State of AK is a Supreme Ct ruling; the Rec Law is a legislative ruling, so how that aligns is still TBD.

Anyway I'd love to discuss more, perhaps make a thread in the Alaska forum? 

This is the place for Bodhi discussion, and porn.   

Granola Funk


----------



## jerryb73 (May 10, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Dank Zappa, the redder and lesser of 2 very similar phenos. Both were done and chopped ~60 days. Beautiful hard perfectly-textured nugs, the kind that look crushable but are crystally-hard to the edges. I've only smoked the flowers but its potent stoney hashy smoke, thick and heavy. The terps are intriguing, garlicy-rubber up front with a little bit of sweetness at the end. Not at all my fave tho so RIP. View attachment 3939950


Man those look nice!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 10, 2017)

budLIFE60 said:


> Well looks like I'll have to buy some more bodhi.....
> View attachment 3939207
> Thanks jamesbean company!


Thanks for the heads up budLife!
Anyone that hasn't run that Wolfpack yet...do it. Its a solid strain. I ran half a pack last yr and had two girls that were super potent! So glad to see this offered again.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 10, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thanks for the heads up budLife!
> Anyone that hasn't run that Wolfpack yet...do it. Its a solid strain. I ran half a pack last yr and had two girls that were super potent! So glad to see this offered again.


What's the flavor profile on her


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 10, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What's the flavor profile on her


From what I remember they leaned toward the Giesel side. Sweet and skunky with a tiny bit of fuel. Not super loud but definitely had presence. I threw a couple in dirt a while back but both were males so I'm down to 3 lonely seeds. Sooo glad I can scoop up another pack of these cuz I thought it was another one gone forever.


----------



## torontoke (May 10, 2017)

I don't remember who was asking about the atf x ssdd testers but after a month of cure its killer smoke.
Brought a sample over to a friends and dropped it off for his opinion.
Called me the next day raving about it.
Said he hadn't been so high since school.
Has a crisp orangey taste with a deep woodsy incense feel, creeps up and drops the hammer on ya.
Instant munchies followed by a nap


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 10, 2017)

I've had a pack of Wolfpack for over a year or so, it's a strain that I was really looking forward to. Popped 2-3 seeds a couple different times, all male, I finally found a female that is slightly skunky. She is still curing, but samples are promising! The bud structure is a little looser than I'd like, but with some extra attention she might be a keeper. I really enjoy her medicinal qualities!


----------



## Vato_504 (May 10, 2017)

3 small purple sunshines


----------



## luv2grow (May 10, 2017)

Always love growing a Diesel cross! Should be a fun one for ya


----------



## luv2grow (May 10, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> It's funny how we can now legally possess 12 plants per household, but there is no crime until you hit 25 plants.
> 
> 
> I thought the medical limit was 6 plants with 3 in flower.
> Please tell me more. I want higher limits.


In my county in cali its 6 in flower 12 in veg for the normal scripts.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 10, 2017)

Anyone got any experience with black bubba


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 10, 2017)

Anyone got any experience with black bubba


----------



## HydroChemBot (May 10, 2017)

got another question, why is Oroblanco a freebie? I've got two in flower that are crushing it with a really nice citrus smell... jus wonderin


----------



## HydroChemBot (May 10, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Anyone got any experience with black bubba


nope I haven't been to prison....


----------



## Vato_504 (May 10, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Anyone got any experience with black bubba


Black bubba is a CSI humboldt strain


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 10, 2017)

Phone home-jus received on Cinco de mayo-popped 2 that night -nothing on the 2 starflight guava yet-super impressed so far


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 10, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> nope I haven't been to prison....


Then u sir don't know what ur missing


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 10, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Black bubba is a CSI humboldt strain


Just noticed it on seed vault of ca menu for bodhis strains might have been a misprint


----------



## Vato_504 (May 10, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Just noticed it on seed vault of ca menu for bodhis strains might have been a misprint


Nah it's not on bodhi strains it's on csi strains. You should try using IG for CSI info. Not fair to this thread to keep asking about another breeder.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 10, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Nah it's not on bodhi strains it's on csi strains. You should try using IG for CSI info. Not fair to this thread to keep asking about another breeder.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 10, 2017)

Been busy the last few days changing bulbs and cleaning lights. Snapped some pics while I was in there.

Blood Orange x Genius Thai #1 
 

 

Blood Orange x Genuis Thai # 2





These have been in the bloom room for a couple weeks. Not much stretch at all. They both stayed very squat and bushy. 

Oh and #1 is starting to develop some kind of deficiency. Cal maybe? They seem to like my new soil mix so not sure what I'm seeing. Thoughts and/or suggestions welcome.

I've got a quite a few more pics to throw up. 
Stay tuned for some Appalachian Super Skunk AKA "A.S.S" and a maybe few others.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 10, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> got another question, why is Oroblanco a freebie? I've got two in flower that are crushing it with a really nice citrus smell... jus wonderin



I believe it was @JDGreen who tested and named these, he may have an idea why ? If you search oroblanco there are a few grows that come up.


----------



## hillbill (May 11, 2017)

Been working a couple days and will check my ASS this morning for trichs going amber. Getting real close to chop here. Starting to foxtail just a bit. Not too loud and aroma is hard to nail down at all. Sometimes the way they smell while in flower is nothing like the cured pot.

After 4/20 I have a more difficult task in deciding what to run but a few beans fromBodhi will get wet soon. SSDD and that Sour Butter x 88g13/Hash Plant are waiting and some new Greenpoint and Long Bottom Leaf crosses from Bad Dawg.


----------



## RootzGemini (May 11, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> I believe it was @JDGreen who tested and named these, he may have an idea why ? If you search oroblanco there are a few grows that come up.


This is me talking out of my appy super skunk, but I feel lucky charms was such a gem/hit bodhi might have wanted people to have access to the white with his new male. Bodhi seems to not care about petty things..... Jd's review was well detailed and enticing.


----------



## RootzGemini (May 11, 2017)

thank you to all the people that contribute to this thread.

I bought star flight when it was first available on glg. Does anyone know if this is just a stardawg mommy and not the stardawg guava cut? I have been meaning to ask for quite some time now. Thanks


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 11, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Nah it's not on bodhi strains it's on csi strains. You should try using IG for CSI info. Not fair to this thread to keep asking about another breeder.



You sir, GOT OWNED for being kinda douchey! I said good day!


----------



## hillbill (May 11, 2017)

RootzGemini said:


> This is me talking out of my appy super skunk, but I feel lucky charms was such a gem/hit bodhi might have wanted people to have access to the white with his new male. Bodhi seems to not care about petty things..... Jd's review was well detailed and enticing.


I just now chopped my ASS at 65 days. How does it cure and smoke?


----------



## RootzGemini (May 11, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I just now chopped my ASS at 65 days. How does it cure and smoke?


I was attempting to make a joke about me talking out of my ass. Ass is the appy super skunk abbreviation as we know..... I'm sick as hell and I thought I was funny. I only have the Internet to entertain me right now. I'm sorry for any confusion, the questions you asked are the same as mine essentially. 

I hope it is good stank skunk smoke hillbill.


----------



## RootzGemini (May 11, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> nope I haven't been to prison....


Good ole fashion racism.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 11, 2017)

Checked my space monkey last night she is putting out sum crazy foxtails maybe got a week or 2 left to go my dark plasma is coming down this week maybe Friday or Saturday very small yield but frosted to death and rock hard nugs could break windows out with those bad boys gonna reveg her so I can take clones and try topping and maybe scroggin her to up the yield think she just maybe a long term keeper


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 11, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Been busy the last few days changing bulbs and cleaning lights. Snapped some pics while I was in there.
> 
> Blood Orange x Genius Thai #1
> View attachment 3940144
> ...


Looks kinda like nitrogen deficiency just dealt with a cal mag problem myself threw in sum dolomite lime when I transplanted problem solved gud luck


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 11, 2017)

Anyone here know about the GLG auctions? How often do they have em? Orange Sunshine is going for over $200 a pack Damn that Cali O must be worth it


----------



## jwreck (May 11, 2017)

Magenta hp final review

I wrote a review where i mentioned that 1 pheno had no taste as it turns out nothing i smoked or ate that day had any taste, must have been allergies but it is tasty and hell of funky
Pros 
Bag appeal - bud density - good yield - easy trim and hardly any stretch

Cons - needs lots of support - all males flowered during veg - 2 out of 3 phenos went 75 days - found 2 nanners on the top of the earliest finisher (plucked them) on the last week of flowering

Overall its good smoke but im not running it again and the 6 seeds i have left will stay in the vault for a while


----------



## J Larue (May 11, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I just now chopped my ASS at 65 days. How does it cure and smoke?


Finally. Pretty tired of your ass posts.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 11, 2017)

J Larue said:


> Finally. Pretty tired of your ass posts.


I liked his ass I thought it looked nice


----------



## hillbill (May 11, 2017)

The ASS posts will continue just to irritate the sensitive souls among us.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 11, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I liked his ass I thought it looked nice


I don't recall ever seeing it.....not that I'd want to....


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 11, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Anyone here know about the GLG auctions? How often do they have em? Orange Sunshine is going for over $200 a pack Damn that Cali O must be worth it



They are pretty much hit and miss considering they are predominantly for charity reasons. Just have to keep an eye out really.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 11, 2017)

packed in there like sardines bout to over grow my tent foxtailing like crazy won't be long she'll be ready


----------



## hillbill (May 11, 2017)

My monkeys were chopped at 50 days with trichs rapidly going amber. Extra loud and potent and just real nice. Very loud though but I like that. Do not take the Monkey to work!


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2017)

Well here's some more "A.S.S." for y'all 

*:::WARNING PIC HEAVY:::*

Appalachian Super Skunk #5


#4
 

#3


#2


#1
 

#1 Stacked, frosty and loud...and the only one I didn't take cuttings from 
 

These were placed into flower a few wks ago. I had to stagger them in due to space constraints. #5 was the first to flip and seems to be the only one that's nute sensitive (think Goji OG).
#4 and #2 are a bit bushy, both filling in nicely. 
#3 looks like it may fill in and produce a nice long cola.
And # 1 *sigh* great structure and smells so dank and skunky. The others are no where near as loud and mostly smell like sour anise with a bit of a hashy undertone.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 11, 2017)

Man look at all the ass on that one so much ass in here in luvin it


----------



## hillbill (May 11, 2017)

My ASS has short thick buds that seem quite dense and began to foxtail a little after 8 weeks and always had many white pistils. This one is hard to describe on smell/taste. The plant stayed small but the size of buds relative to all other plant matter is impressive.
Looking forward to vaping this.


----------



## MojoRizing (May 11, 2017)

Any one of you folks who have been showing your ASS on this page find any pheno's close to resembling road kill skunk?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Any one of you folks who have been showing your ASS on this page find any pheno's close to resembling road kill skunk?


Not yet, but thats what I was hoping for. That # 1 has the strongest skunk smell but its not that pungent skunk odor from days gone by. They still have a ways to go though so we'll see. 
I have some Top Dawg Guava D going in veg that straight up REEK of dank skunkiness. I might take a male and chuck some pollen on some of these. If that number one holds its nose I might have to do my first re-veg to hold on to it. Ahhh future projects to ponder.


----------



## apbx720 (May 11, 2017)

Crossed my ssdd male to jd's pineapple dream beaver. I think ill go for the wheel of fortune 'before and after' title and name the cross- _Sunshine Day Dream Beaver. 
_
Heres a shitty pic of my favorite plant atm
(gg4×ssdd) herbombae cutvery unique plant here in terms of terps. Super loud scent and flavor. Smooth thick smoke. But i figured out another feature- you can smell both parents, like she literally has 2 scents at the same time. Sour gg4 stank and sweet soft floral seperate but at the same time. Trimming her or when shes at a small distance shes all gg4. But touch yr nose to a bud or smell the resin on your fingers and its all ssdd. Flavor is mostly ssdd but stronger than any plant ive ever smoked. I was bummed when she wasnt released because i knew i couldnt breed her, but as you all prob know, she got released. Im going to try and cross her loudness into other strains. Not too hopeful but should be a fun experiment. Only thing sucks is she expressed intersex traits. Pops nanners on lower preflowers quite a bit but theyre completely sterile. Not sure what she might pass to her offspring. Guess ill just have to find out!


----------



## apbx720 (May 11, 2017)

Btw i love seeing yr guys' ASS'


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Crossed my ssdd male to jd's pineapple dream beaver. I think ill go for the wheel of fortune 'before and after' title and name the cross- _Sunshine Day Dream Beaver.
> _
> Heres a shitty pic of my favorite plant atm
> (gg4×ssdd) herbombae cutView attachment 3940632very unique plant here in terms of terps. Super loud scent and flavor. Smooth thick smoke. But i figured out another feature- you can smell both parents, like she literally has 2 scents at the same time. Sour gg4 stank and sweet soft floral seperate but at the same time. Trimming her or when shes at a small distance shes all gg4. But touch yr nose to a bud or smell the resin on your fingers and its all ssdd. Flavor is mostly ssdd but stronger than any plant ive ever smoked. I was bummed when she wasnt released because i knew i couldnt breed her, but as you all prob know, she got released. Im going to try and cross her loudness into other strains. Not too hopeful but should be a fun experiment. Only thing sucks is she expressed intersex traits. Pops nanners on lower preflowers quite a bit but theyre completely sterile. Not sure what she might pass to her offspring. Guess ill just have to find out!


That's a beautiful pic! Soooo frosty and those terps sound amazing!


----------



## Shmozz (May 11, 2017)

So I caved in and got a pack of afgooey x wookie from James Bean... Just so I can have Wolfpack for free. 

Hi, my name is Shmozz and I have a problem.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 11, 2017)

Shmozz said:


> So I caved in and got a pack of afgooey x wookie from James Bean... Just so I can have Wolfpack for free.
> 
> Hi, my name is Shmozz and I have a problem.


Hi shmozz


----------



## Moderndayhippy (May 11, 2017)

Shmozz said:


> So I caved in and got a pack of afgooey x wookie from James Bean... Just so I can have Wolfpack for free.
> 
> Hi, my name is Shmozz and I have a problem.


I was so proud of myself for not ordering anything during the 4-20 promos and then he comes out with that promo and immediately my brain is like you deserve a reward for not spending money on seeds so go buy like four packs.

Smoking weed isn't addicting but growing weed is.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 11, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Anyone here know about the GLG auctions? How often do they have em?





Shmozz said:


> So I caved in and got a pack of afgooey x wookie from James Bean... Just so I can have Wolfpack for free.
> 
> Hi, my name is Shmozz and I have a problem.


Hi Shmozz
Hi , my name is Sam, I also have a problem... I realized after placing 15+ orders from 11 different seedbanks for 200 feminized seeds from 37 breeders & 97 strains plus 280 regular seeds from 24 breeders & 52 strains ...getting ready to place one of my final , last , no more after this, I'm done, orders lmfao ...


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 11, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I was so proud of myself for not ordering anything during the 4-20 promos and then he comes out with that promo and immediately my brain is like you deserve a reward for not spending money on seeds so go buy like four packs.
> 
> Smoking weed isn't addicting but growing weed is.


...my butt would be sore from me kicking myself repeatedly for missing out on the sweetest deal I've ever come across a seedbank offering & made sure I went all in


----------



## Shmozz (May 11, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I was so proud of myself for not ordering anything during the 4-20 promos and then he comes out with that promo and immediately my brain is like you deserve a reward for not spending money on seeds so go buy like four packs.
> 
> Smoking weed isn't addicting but growing weed is.


To my knowledge, wolf pack wasn't available anywhere... And glg never got the afgooey x wookie... That's my reasoning at least. What's 77$ in the long run if you find the perfect keeper from that pack?


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 11, 2017)

unfortunately I have to wait to move before I can grow anything out , my roommates keep scumbagging me w/ the thermostat & already fried a Pineapple Chunk & Godberry to death , my purple Haze , bubblegum & Thai sticks barely survived  so I'm not gonna bother cracking any more till I'm outta here smh


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 11, 2017)

Shmozz said:


> To my knowledge, wolf pack wasn't available anywhere... And glg never got the afgooey x wookie... That's my reasoning at least. What's 77$ in the long run if you find the perfect keeper from that pack?


It was supposed to me my last final order ever, but like Shmozz , I have a problem , but it's a good one


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 11, 2017)

After Listening to all of y'alls reasoning how can i miss out on the bogo from James bean especially when one of the freebies is gg4 x ssdd


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 11, 2017)

Yo Shmozz, after my final last I don't need anything else glg 420 order, I placed an order for a 6 pack of DNA regular Cannalope Haze My Kiss - Beth parody...just a few more orders & I swear that I'll be through, I hear my collection calling, just another pack or two, another pack or two ... lmao


----------



## Shmozz (May 11, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> unfortunately I have to wait to move before I can grow anything out , my roommates keep scumbagging me w/ the thermostat & already fried a Pineapple Chunk & Godberry to death , my purple Haze , bubblegum & Thai sticks barely survived  so I'm not gonna bother cracking any more till I'm outta here smh


I wish I could grow half the strains I have. But my 3x3 is doing alright for myself. I'll upgrade once I move to a more permanent residence. Luckily my roommate is cool. (Like a gf should) haha

Hopefully you get out of there and to a more accommodating place. I know i miss growing when I don't have my setup running.

I have packs I want to do full runs of, but I'm hoping to become a tester soon, so I want to have the space if things work out.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 11, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> After Listening to all of y'alls reasoning how can i miss out on the bogo from James bean especially when one of the freebies is gg4 x ssdd


I saw that it was very tempting instead I got space monkey


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 11, 2017)

Shmozz said:


> I wish I could grow half the strains I have. But my 3x3 is doing alright for myself. I'll upgrade once I move to a more permanent residence. Luckily my roommate is cool. (Like a gf should) haha
> 
> Hopefully you get out of there and to a more accommodating place. I know i miss growing when I don't have my setup running.
> 
> I have packs I want to do full runs of, but I'm hoping to become a tester soon, so I want to have the space if things work out.


I hear ya, I've got a Kind 750 just sitting in my closet along w/ a 4x4 tent , thinking about heading to Oregon


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 11, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> After Listening to all of y'alls reasoning how can i miss out on the bogo from James bean especially when one of the freebies is gg4 x ssdd


definitely , I came seriouly close to placing an order w/ both for 420


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 11, 2017)

Hey Shmozz, I'm so bad I also have a rare & heirloom non gmo collection about 230 packs over $500 worth samshousevip.com it has my entire seed collection minus weed seeds


----------



## Shmozz (May 11, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Hey Shmozz, I'm so bad I also have a rare & heirloom non gmo collection about 230 packs over $500 worth samshousevip.com it has my entire seed collection minus weed seeds


Not too shabby. You definitely need some greener pastures if your going to get through it all!


----------



## Observe & Report (May 11, 2017)

MothersMilk day 65. I found a couple popped nuts while trimming. I got 3/7 females. This one and another have very little nose. Smells pretty good when almost dry but still not much. The third is only on day 27 and has a strong pineapple and mango/tropical smell.


----------



## elkamino (May 11, 2017)

Anyone know anything about the ATF in the Thunder Wookie? I assume that's an Alaska Thunderfuck, or Matanuska Thunderfuck, but there's a lot of lore re: that/those strains here in AK and am just curious what Bodhi used. All I find is "ATF x Wookie 15"


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 11, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Anyone know anything about the ATF in the Thunder Wookie? I assume that's an Alaska Thunderfuck, or Matanuska Thunderfuck, but there's a lot of lore re: that/those strains here in AK and am just curious what Bodhi used. All I find is "ATF x Wookie 15"


It's the same thing Mantanuska is the valley in Alaska where it comes from


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 11, 2017)

Shmozz said:


> Not too shabby. You definitely need some greener pastures if your going to get through it all!


I'll be looking for 20-40 acres hopefully my christmas present to me & my collection


----------



## hillbill (May 12, 2017)

I know I flowered one female TW. I know the smoke is excellent and strong. I know I planted 4 and had a female and 2 males and 1 total herm.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 12, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> It's the same thing Mantanuska is the valley in Alaska where it comes from


I'm sure elkamino knows that, lol.
I too am curious about Bodhi's ATF cut. 

I'm one of those Alaskans that believe the Alaska State Troopers ended the MTF's life in a single raid. Everything else is fakers.


----------



## luv2grow (May 12, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm sure elkamino knows that, lol.
> I too am curious about Bodhi's ATF cut.
> 
> I'm one of those Alaskans that believe the Alaska State Troopers ended the MTF's life in a single raid. Everything else is fakers.


Wait you are from AK? lol the name threw me off


----------



## elkamino (May 12, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> It's the same thing Mantanuska is the valley in Alaska where it comes from


Ah yeah, I get there's lots o folks who "know" about ATF/MTF. In fact I was in the Mat Valley yesterday lol, my truck broke down and it was all kinds of hassle getting a tow and its not repaired yey. But I'm not even asking if ATF is or isn't MTF... 

I am however wondering about B's selection, he's WAY more knowledgeable than me re: lineages and far as I can tell he's not into renaming cuts just for the hell of it, or because its got allure. For him to call a strain ATF means something... not sure what, but _something, _right?! Lol.



Bakersfield said:


> I'm sure elkamino knows that, lol.
> I too am curious about Bodhi's ATF cut.
> 
> I'm one of those Alaskans that believe the Alaska State Troopers ended the MTF's life in a single raid. Everything else is fakers.


Hmmm. So totally gone? No cuts shared anywhere? No cops took cuts lol?? I've heard that story too, but if its the case, *then what's the lineage of Bodhi's ATF??  *


----------



## hillbill (May 12, 2017)

5 SSDD just hit the towel along with 6 Knight Rider from Gu. That freebie Sour Butter x 88g13/Hash Plant will go next in about 4 weeks. This is my very first SSDD.

Getting back to my ASS. The stink after one day drying is animal. somehow. And a definite sour repulsive note. Gonna vape a sample buddette right now.


----------



## hillbill (May 12, 2017)

I find the genetic background of each strain intriguing and read much about the history of such. One area of my own curiosity. Kind of a real life mystery. A mystery that will be solved. Finding the far flung kin is fun.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 12, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Ah yeah, I get there's lots o folks who "know" about ATF/MTF. In fact I was in the Mat Valley yesterday lol, my truck broke down and it was all kinds of hassle getting a tow and its not repaired yey. But I'm not even asking if ATF is or isn't MTF...
> 
> I am however wondering about B's selection, he's WAY more knowledgeable than me re: lineages and far as I can tell he's not into renaming cuts just for the hell of it, or because its got allure. For him to call a strain ATF means something... not sure what, but _something, _right?! Lol.
> 
> ...


I would assume it's from Sagarmatha , my friend grew it & it's ATF alright

the reason I assume there is still AFT around is like many strains, it was around back in the day I'm sure many people acquired seeds & clippings from prior GROWS & harvests that were sold, long before the raid.


----------



## luv2grow (May 12, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I would assume it's from Sagarmatha , my friend grew it & it's ATF alright
> 
> the reason I assume there is still AFT around is like many strains, it was around back in the day I'm sure many people acquired seeds & clippings from prior GROWS & harvests that were sold, long before the raid.


we had it in my area in the late 90's. Definitely still floating around Cali.


----------



## kushking920 (May 12, 2017)

I am sorry for being a bitching idiot before, please don't shame me. Finally after 2 weeks and 3 days my beans arrived!


----------



## hillbill (May 12, 2017)

kushking920 said:


> I am sorry for being a bitching idiot before, please don't shame me. Finally after 2 weeks and 3 days my beans arrived!


An idiot would not have reported back with the positive outcome.


----------



## Chef420 (May 12, 2017)

kushking920 said:


> I am sorry for being a bitching idiot before, please don't shame me. Finally after 2 weeks and 3 days my beans arrived!


It's all good brother.


----------



## MojoRizing (May 12, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm sure elkamino knows that, lol.
> I too am curious about Bodhi's ATF cut.
> 
> I'm one of those Alaskans that believe the Alaska State Troopers ended the MTF's life in a single raid. Everything else is fakers.


I am a HUGE fan of the lore behind different strains. Can you enlighten us on the story about MTF and said raid that ended it all


----------



## Bakersfield (May 12, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Wait you are from AK? lol the name threw me off


I'm originally from Bako, but I haven't lived there for years.
I must have been drunk and homesick when I chose my username.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 12, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm originally from Bako, but I haven't lived there for years.
> I must have been drunk and homesick when I chose my username.


Hell when I chose mine I used a lowercase j..lol


----------



## luv2grow (May 12, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm originally from Bako, but I haven't lived there for years.
> I must have been drunk and homesick when I chose my username.


Well congrats for getting out!! haha


----------



## twistedinfinity (May 12, 2017)

kushking920 said:


> I am sorry for being a bitching idiot before, please don't shame me. Finally after 2 weeks and 3 days my beans arrived!


Nice! I messaged DBJ other day because my order still isn't marked as payment received and it sounds like my payment may have never made it in, and of course I have never had a problem with anywhere else before so didn't keep track of the tracking code receipt. My bad! Doh .. Is there a way for USPS to look up something I have sent and get me the tracking info, does anyone know?


----------



## twistedinfinity (May 12, 2017)

twistedinfinity said:


> Nice! I messaged DBJ other day because my order still isn't marked as payment received and it sounds like my payment may have never made it in, and of course I have never had a problem with anywhere else before so didn't keep track of the tracking code receipt. My bad! Doh .. Is there a way for USPS to look up something I have sent and get me the tracking info, does anyone know?


Just want to make sure no one things i'm bashing by any means!!! I love GLG and DBJ and have used him many many times! My foolishness being carefree about the tracking code haha


----------



## elkamino (May 12, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> I am a HUGE fan of the lore behind different strains. Can you enlighten us on the story about MTF and said raid that ended it all


Here's 2 takes on it. The first is the Anchorage newspaper's look at MTF, from Feb this year:
https://www.adn.com/alaska-life/2017/02/18/searching-for-alaskas-most-legendary-cannabis-strain/

And here's the RIU take, might find _some_ truth in here lol... 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-original-mtf.879578/


----------



## Bakersfield (May 12, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Here's 2 takes on it. The first is the Anchorage newspaper's look at MTF, from Feb this year:
> https://www.adn.com/alaska-life/2017/02/18/searching-for-alaskas-most-legendary-cannabis-strain/
> 
> And here's the RIU take, might find _some_ truth in here lol...
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-original-mtf.879578/





MojoRizing said:


> I am a HUGE fan of the lore behind different strains. Can you enlighten us on the story about MTF and said raid that ended it all


I'm too young to have been involved in anything to do with the MTF other than smoking it as a teen. I would imagine any good weed sold to us young-uns at the time, was known as MTF, except for the Thai sticks and Oregon Purple Kush, that stood out on their own. 
I do not claim my beliefs as entirely factual. 

The story I remember hearing around the campfire, was that the Hell's Angels in Alaska controlled the cultivation and distribution of the MTF. 
That they had one grower and he was busted in about 1989 and all of his genetics were destroyed. 
There were bagseed variants that a few people grew, but these only resembled the real MTF and fell short.

I know it sounds unreasonable to claim that the Hell's Angels could have had control over a strain, but the HA in Alaska at the time we're the sort of guys that could muscle their way into any local lucrative illicit enterprise through terror and get away with it.
We have a whole lot of wilderness here.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (May 13, 2017)

Cougars milk 
 
Neroli 
Still getting some cold nights in the greenhouse so some strains are showing cool colors, the cougars milk goes slightly purple even indoors but never to this extent this early, I would prefer little warmer nights (and days) but the hopefully they will finish strong and keep some of the color.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 13, 2017)

twistedinfinity said:


> Nice! I messaged DBJ other day because my order still isn't marked as payment received and it sounds like my payment may have never made it in, and of course I have never had a problem with anywhere else before so didn't keep track of the tracking code receipt. My bad! Doh .. Is there a way for USPS to look up something I have sent and get me the tracking info, does anyone know?



Nope, the USPS cant/will not do anything without your reciept. I say give it a few days. Chances are they are so backed up it its going to take a minute.

Did you send it priority? If package got torn or fudged up in anyway that makes the recievers address illegible it will take a minute but eventualy (possibly) make it back to you. 

Think positive brother and possitive things will happen.


----------



## twistedinfinity (May 13, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Nope, the USPS cant/will not do anything without your reciept. I say give it a few days. Chances are they are so backed up it its going to take a minute.
> 
> Did you send it priority? If package got torn or fudged up in anyway that makes the recievers address illegible it will take a minute but eventualy (possibly) make it back to you.
> 
> Think positive brother and possitive things will happen.


Positivity all the way!!! I sent it priority, the package should have been there by April 28th according to the lady that took my money. We have one of the roads into the valley I live in washed out for over a month and still probably a month to be repaired, but the detour is only an extra hour so I can't imagine that is the problem, but then again I know there are other washouts all over the the place right now.

DBJ said that May 10th any order that had been received had been marked as such, which mine isn't.

I offered to just send in the payment again, but DBJ said to just hold off and that he will red flag the order and hold it until we get things figured out. Great dude.. I am not in a hurry to pop the seeds, just a hurry to get my package, get excited like a kid, open the package and play with the beans before I seal them into the vault.

Anyway hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## northcoastweednerd (May 13, 2017)

i added 3 more great strains to my collection( atf x ssdd), and the two nierika packs ( one freebie), cant wait to see how they do, i dont know which strain to make f2s with, besides the two pure sativas..... cant wait for some old school alcapulco gold ( thread theme):


----------



## northeastmarco (May 13, 2017)

Pagoda


----------



## northeastmarco (May 13, 2017)

Pink lotus males


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 13, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Pink lotus malesView attachment 3941919View attachment 3941920


Woo,whooo, Those are purdy!


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 13, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Stuck in trim jail tonight taking down my dark plasma also ended up taking a few branches off my space monkey that weren't ready but had broken under the wait kinda sucks ran outta bamboo sticks but it is what it is. Don't look like I'm gonna get to reveg my dark plasma don't have the room sucks a big one too she was so damn frosty


Can you stick it outside for a few wks? At least until you can grab a few cuttings from her?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 13, 2017)

Stuck in trim jail tonight taking down my dark plasma also ended up taking a few branches off my space monkey that weren't ready but had broken under the wait kinda sucks ran outta bamboo sticks but it is what it is. Don't look like I'm gonna get to reveg my dark plasma don't have the room sucks a big one too she was so damn frosty


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 13, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Can you stick it outside for a few wks? At least until you can grab a few cuttings from her?


Wish I could not in an herb friendly state


----------



## northcoastweednerd (May 13, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> DBHP female. The blood trait is visible on the stem. 5/7 are like that. People are gonna be stoked there should be many in each pack.
> View attachment 3941812 View attachment 3941815


my two tk x dragonsblood f2s are doing the same but they arent bleeders, i think its nutrients, possibly


----------



## Nugachino (May 14, 2017)

Got a mystery lady thats both creative and relaxing. She makes long dense buds. Keeps the aroma down in flower. And takes around 2.5mo to finish up.

Was curious how long it takes a plant to reveg?


----------



## Odin* (May 14, 2017)

@Tangerine_ quoted @Freedom farmer 420 3 minutes before Ff420 posted. That takes serious skills.


----------



## hillbill (May 14, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @Tangerine_ quoted @Freedom farmer 420 3 minutes before Ff420 posted. That takes serious skills.


Could an "edit" be involved?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 14, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Could an "edit" be involved?


Or a double post, I got shitty service out here so sumtimes i hit the post button twice to make sure it goes through, or my personal favorite tange is a psychic who developed her super powers from smoking a super rare strain of cannabis


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 14, 2017)

Got a USB microscope in the mail....

Legends OG x Snow lotus



Day 43


----------



## maverick45710 (May 14, 2017)

i am long time indoor grower but i have never tried bodhi seeds. just because i mostly use fem seeds. my friend gave me a few bodhi seeds to try out (2 x mothers milk 2 x more cowbell & 2 x clusterfunk) can anyone give me any info on these strains? or even pictures of these strains growing? are they indica or sativa? and does anyone know the parent plants of these? my current grow is 12 assorted plants (from fem seed) under 2 x 600w HPS lights. i am using ocean forest soil with FF nutes & cal mag plus in my RO water. i usually veg for approx 30 days and flower for 9wk in 3 gal containers. i usually do not top or cut on my plants except for the small bottom branches. i plan to grow these 6 bodhi seeds on my next run. any additional info would be great!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (May 14, 2017)

maverick45710 said:


> i am long time indoor grower but i have never tried bodhi seeds. just because i mostly use fem seeds. my friend gave me a few bodhi seeds to try out (2 x mothers milk 2 x more cowbell & 2 x clusterfunk) can anyone give me any info on these strains? or even pictures of these strains growing? are they indica or sativa? and does anyone know the parent plants of these? my current grow is 12 assorted plants (from fem seed) under 2 x 600w HPS lights. i am using ocean forest soil with FF nutes & cal mag plus in my RO water. i usually veg for approx 30 days and flower for 9wk in 3 gal containers. i usually do not top or cut on my plants except for the small bottom branches. i plan to grow these 6 bodhi seeds on my next run. any additional info would be great!


I've grown full packs of both mothers milk and two packs of clusterfunk, mothers milk for me great and everything grew fairly similar, typical stretch for an OG cross had four ladies took a while to narrow it down to one keeper all real good. Clusterfunk is fantastic but had more variation, found great plants both times, there are very chem dominant plants to be found in there and also so more like the g13/hp dad that stay real short and stout finishes early outdoors but will still usually carry some of the nose from the chem. Have fun


----------



## PerroVerde (May 14, 2017)

Here is Basement Dank Genetics Dank Sinatra f2 from @Al Yamoni . He nailed it with selection for the f2 here, Bodhi out crosses, in crosses and sibling crosses rock...


----------



## undercovergrow (May 14, 2017)

what week is she at @PerroVerde - she looks amazing! that's a lot of sugar and the almost black/purple color is amazing against the green leaves. really nice job. @Al Yamoni nice!


----------



## PerroVerde (May 14, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> what week is she at @PerroVerde - she looks amazing! that's a lot of sugar and the almost black/purple color is amazing against the green leaves. really nice job. @Al Yamoni nice!


 Thank you @undercovergrow . She is at 9 weeks here a couple more days and she will be coming down. I'm really impressed with her because at 6 weeks she didn't look like she would have much more then a couple top buds. At 9 weeks she is stunning a complete 3 week turn around.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 14, 2017)

5 of 5 Ssdd and 5 of 6 ttnl#6 x appy have pooped through soil already. This my first time growing SSDD so i am very excited, first time with the ttnl x appy aswell. If i get a nice male from either i will try and make a cross of the 2. Knowing and growing NL (almost exclusively) for quite a while i cant wait to see how these compare. Then throw in a nice SSDD in with a Bodhi NL x appy, or one of my own NL and i think i will have what i have been looking for for so long. 



Happy Mothers day to all you Bodhi growing moms out there.


----------



## hayrolld (May 14, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> what week is she at @PerroVerde - she looks amazing! that's a lot of sugar and the almost black/purple color is amazing against the green leaves. really nice job. @Al Yamoni nice!


What she said! 
@PerroVerde @Al Yamoni - damn! Very very nice!


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 14, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Here is Basement Dank Genetics Dank Sinatra f2 from @Al Yamoni . He nailed it with selection for the f2 here, Bodhi out crosses, in crosses and sibling crosses rock...
> View attachment 3942228


You guys did an awesome job with that! Right on..


----------



## maverick45710 (May 14, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I've grown full packs of both mothers milk and two packs of clusterfunk, mothers milk for me great and everything grew fairly similar, typical stretch for an OG cross had four ladies took a while to narrow it down to one keeper all real good. Clusterfunk is fantastic but had more variation, found great plants both times, there are very chem dominant plants to be found in there and also so more like the g13/hp dad that stay real short and stout finishes early outdoors but will still usually carry some of the nose from the chem. Have fun


i guess the lineage is on the breeder packs, but i am not familiar with the parent plants either. great grow report on the clusterfunk & MM, thanks a million! have you tried the more cowbell? i wanted to try this one because of the GSC cross. but i just finished 5 girl scout cookie plants from fem seeds (cali-connection) and i was not super impressed. it was good but there are other strains i like better. one thing i was curious about is the yield on some of the bodhi strains. from what i have heard, most are not known for big yields. is that true?


----------



## Moderndayhippy (May 14, 2017)

maverick45710 said:


> i guess the lineage is on the breeder packs, but i am not familiar with the parent plants either. great grow report on the clusterfunk & MM, thanks a million! have you tried the more cowbell? i wanted to try this one because of the GSC cross. but i just finished 5 girl scout cookie plants from fem seeds (cali-connection) and i was not super impressed. it was good but there are other strains i like better. one thing i was curious about is the yield on some of the bodhi strains. from what i have heard, most are not known for big yields. is that true?


I have not tried more cowbell I've kinda avoided the whole cookie craze thing, I'd say both mm and cf are solid yielders some of the cf will need a little more veg because it will be very indica dominant but those produce nice dense nugs. Not sure who says bodhi doesn't yield well it's not necessarily what he breeds for but the keepers I find in his packs are all solid yielders


----------



## maverick45710 (May 14, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I have not tried more cowbell I've kinda avoided the whole cookie craze thing, I'd say both mm and cf are solid yielders some of the cf will need a little more veg because it will be very indica dominant but those produce nice dense nugs. Not sure who says bodhi doesn't yield well it's not necessarily what he breeds for but the keepers I find in his packs are all solid yielders


i appreciate the info on these strains! i look forward to trying them out on my next run.


----------



## jtp92 (May 14, 2017)

ForRealz said:


> Bodhi-Heads: For your education and entertainment, may it please the Court...
> 
> You may remember, last June @jtp92 had issues with early flowering after planting Bodhi gear from seed in April.
> 
> ...


I ordered moor bodhi this year but they aint goin to do that this year i waited a bit longer this year lol this year is ( blue sunshine) and a free pack of (gg#4 x sunshine daydream)


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 14, 2017)

My 4x8 flower tent a lil over halfway full of mostly space cake and ssdd and I think 1 black raspberry and 1 space monkey gettin their stretch on. Most have been in here a week the other 3 or 4 have only been in there about a day or so


----------



## maverick45710 (May 14, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 3942486 My 4x8 flower tent a lil over halfway full of mostly space cake and ssdd and I think 1 black raspberry and 1 space monkey gettin their stretch on. Most have been in here a week the other 3 or 4 have only been in there about a day or so


how much and what kind of light do you use in your 4x8 tent! do you only grow bodhi genetics? great looking plants BTW!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 14, 2017)

1000 watt hps with a solis-tek ballast bout to add a 1200 watt led to the other side. And I mainly run bodhi strains that's my meat and potatoes I got sum archive face off og and sum topdawg 3 og's in veg just to try it out o yeah and I also have a few buckeye purple but i mostly stick to bodhi thats my go to breeder can honestly say he has never let me down everything ive grew of his is fire with very little variation in phenotype


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 14, 2017)

maverick45710 said:


> how much and what kind of light do you use in your 4x8 tent! do you only grow bodhi genetics? great looking plants BTW!


Y
O yeah thnx btw


----------



## maverick45710 (May 14, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> 1000 watt hps with a solis-tek ballast bout to add a 1200 watt led to the other side. And I mainly run bodhi strains that's my meat and potatoes I got sum archive face off og and sum topdawg 3 og's in veg just to try it out o yeah and I also have a few buckeye purple but i mostly stick to bodhi thats my go to breeder can honestly say he has never let me down everything ive grew of his is fire with very little variation in phenotype


i have a 4x6 area with 2 x 600w HPS lamps. i flower 12 plants in 3 gal containers with ocean forest soil. fox farm nutes. up until now i have only used fem seeds because i did not have a veg area. i have recently decided to add a 4x4 tent for clones and veg so now i want to check out some regular seeds from domestic breeders. bodhi is at the top of my list to sample. the strains look very interesting. i got the free samples from a friend but i may order a couple packs of bodhi as well. is great lakes the best source of bodhi seeds?


----------



## PerroVerde (May 15, 2017)

Here is Bodhi TTNL x Appy at 9 weeks of flower. She is rock solid and reeks of chem, sweet fruit and gas...


----------



## j.t.1986 (May 15, 2017)

my 2 space monkeys coming in at 48 days.. one looks like it will be done before the other. they are both beautiful plants, and it has been a good run with no issues to speak of... besides it being a little crowded.

next in line.. ssdd, hindu hashplant, or my SF f2xLBL bad dawg freebie


----------



## torontoke (May 15, 2017)

I'm salivating every time I stem rub the more cowbell
Day 29
 
Elfinstone
 dream beaver


----------



## MoonTang420 (May 15, 2017)

All starts w a healthy young seedling


----------



## Odin* (May 15, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Could an "edit" be involved?


Gotta be something like that, just had me doing a double take ("am I that high, or ...").




PerroVerde said:


> Here is Basement Dank Genetics Dank Sinatra f2 from @Al Yamoni . He nailed it with selection for the f2 here, Bodhi out crosses, in crosses and sibling crosses rock...
> View attachment 3942228


That looks super dank.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 15, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Here is Bodhi TTNL x Appy at 9 weeks of flower. She is rock solid and reeks of chem, sweet fruit and gas...
> View attachment 3942647


Nice work Perro!


----------



## COGrown (May 15, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Here is Bodhi TTNL x Appy at 9 weeks of flower. She is rock solid and reeks of chem, sweet fruit and gas...
> View attachment 3942647


These just moved waaaay up on my list. For me NL has always been a production strain that makes fantastic hash in large quantity, I have yet to see any of these grown out but it looks like it paired fantastically with the Appalachia.

Here are my two probable Dragonsblood Hashplant keepers. This one looks like the deadly g pheno of 88g13hp but with fruity fuel terps instead of piney rubbery hash. These are from the first release, which B has confirmed for me were made with the Hawaiian clone mom and the 88g13hp male before the line working. 
I was initially just looking for Hawaiian dominant pheno, but these have been the most impressive hybrid with the male 88g13hp that I have grown. The g13 pheno here is extremely similar to my keeper Tranquil Elephantizer Remix (deadly g 88g13ph pheno x Snow Lotus) but with a more appealing (to me) terp profile.
This is the Deadly G pheno
 
And this is the other keeper, a very sativa pheno with almost no perceptible 88g13hp influence and sap that is either pink or red depending on the growth of the plant.
 
I grew six total females, two of which had red sap. The other red sapped female is not as impressive, but this is the seed run and I am waiting until I smoke the finished product to cull any of the females. The first to finish was a very nice production hashplant dominant female, good structure, but doesn't really do a lot in the taste/smell department. I'll still give her a second run because of the production and structure, and the high is also quite strong and pleasant. Really impressed with this strain overall.


----------



## PerroVerde (May 15, 2017)

Thanks guys @Odin* , @Bakersfield and @COGrown . Can anyone tell me more about the TT Northern Lights used in this cross with the Appy?


----------



## ibitegirls (May 15, 2017)

^^ Really nice pictures in this thread. Bodhi magic

here's SSDD day 65 from flip

i trimmed them today so they have a nice little haircut before harvest


----------



## elkamino (May 15, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Can anyone tell me more about the TT Northern Lights used in this cross with the Appy?


I don't know much but the "TT" in Bodhi's NL mother stands for Trichome Technologies, if that helps in your research. According to High Times they're "...a West Coast breeding facility dedicated to producing the highest-quality genetics for medical consumption and to researching cutting-edge cultivation technology."

I see they have a facebook page too.


----------



## apbx720 (May 15, 2017)

Great work everyone! Beautiful pics. Bookmark this page lol!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 15, 2017)

kushking920 said:


> I am sorry for being a bitching idiot before, please don't shame me. Finally after 2 weeks and 3 days my beans arrived!


awesome news !!!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 15, 2017)

kushking920 said:


> I am sorry for being a bitching idiot before, please don't shame me. Finally after 2 weeks and 3 days my beans arrived!





twistedinfinity said:


> Positivity all the way!!! I sent it priority, the package should have been there by April 28th according to the lady that took my money. We have one of the roads into the valley I live in washed out for over a month and still probably a month to be repaired, but the detour is only an extra hour so I can't imagine that is the problem, but then again I know there are other washouts all over the the place right now.
> 
> DBJ said that May 10th any order that had been received had been marked as such, which mine isn't.
> 
> ...


what all did you get?


----------



## PerroVerde (May 15, 2017)

elkamino said:


> I don't know much but the "TT" in Bodhi's NL mother stands for Trichome Technologies, if that helps in your research. According to High Times they're "...a West Coast breeding facility dedicated to producing the highest-quality genetics for medical consumption and to researching cutting-edge cultivation technology."
> 
> I see they have a facebook page too.


Thank you @elkamino , much appreciated.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 15, 2017)

Anyone hear anything on the shirts yet?


----------



## jtp92 (May 15, 2017)

ibitegirls said:


> ^^ Really nice pictures in this thread. Bodhi magic
> 
> here's SSDD day 65 from flip
> 
> ...


How offten does the purple show up in the ssdd i have 2 crosses of it i am growing this year


----------



## MoonTang420 (May 15, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Anyone hear anything on the shirts yet?


Nothing yet I wanted that shirt haha it will come and if not fuckit got the beans the beans the beans


----------



## ibitegirls (May 15, 2017)

jtp92 said:


> How offten does the purple show up in the ssdd i have 2 crosses of it i am growing this year


i popped four beans, 3 were female, 1 female is turning lightly purple due to overnight temps being around 69 degrees or so. i don't think its that rare, seeing as how it happened in such a small sample size on my first pack


----------



## jtp92 (May 15, 2017)

ibitegirls said:


> i popped four beans, 3 were female, 1 female is turning lightly purple due to overnight temps being around 69 degrees or so. i don't think its that rare, seeing as how it happened in such a small sample size on my first pack


My crosses r ( blue dream x ssdd) and (gg#4 x ssdd) the gg#4 cross said recommend for out doors becouse it could have problems of some sort i hope the yields r as good as the straines whith out the ssdd


----------



## twistedinfinity (May 15, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Anyone hear anything on the shirts yet?


I heard something, since I was talking to DBJ about my payment not coming through yet.

Sounds like the shirts, last I spoke a few days ago, still weren't done!!!! DBJ said he was just shipping orders without the shirts, and then GLG / DBJ was going to send the shirts out SEPARATELY after they were done, on GLG shipping dime for the 2nd package. I want the shirt too, hahaha!!!


----------



## Shmozz (May 15, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Anyone hear anything on the shirts yet?


Got my shirt in the mail today with my second seed order! So I'm sure they're working through the final seed orders and then doing the shirts. 

I can officially say I'm done buying seeds until next 420. I don't even know what to grow next, let alone thinking about buying any more.


----------



## Chef420 (May 15, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Anyone hear anything on the shirts yet?


When the shirts were delayed dbj gave me the choice of substituting another shirt or wait for the ssdd ones as the cost of shipping internationally is expensive. I chose to wait for the tie dye shirts and my order shipped this afternoon.


----------



## Cezarkush (May 15, 2017)

Shoe at headie has BOGO going still. Just who I use going to use glg for some other breeders like tfg that sour Larry looks fire as fuck.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 15, 2017)

Great lakes or James bean are your best bet James bean has a buy 1 get 1 free going on


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 15, 2017)

Shmozz said:


> Got my shirt in the mail today with my second seed order! So I'm sure they're working through the final seed orders and then doing the shirts.
> 
> I can officially say I'm done buying seeds until next 420. I don't even know what to grow next, let alone thinking about buying any more. View attachment 3942919


How about a picture of the shirt , I figured it should take a month w/ all those orders, theses 5-7 days business days are killing me lol I assumed it'll show up in the mail one day this week


----------



## Cezarkush (May 15, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Great lakes or James bean are your best bet James bean has a buy 1 get 1 free going on


Nah man shoe has basement genetics freebies and Al is putting out fire man.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 15, 2017)

Shmozz said:


> Got my shirt in the mail today with my second seed order! So I'm sure they're working through the final seed orders and then doing the shirts.
> 
> I can officially say I'm done buying seeds until next 420. I don't even know what to grow next, let alone thinking about buying any more. View attachment 3942919


Like you seriously needed those seeds Shmozz lmao I also got the BR but only got 2 seeds of the MM
I got 2 orders left , I split my final , last order in half so next I'm gonna go for a pack of each
Honey Boo Boo, Pineapple Skunk & Chocolope
then my final order will be for
Pot of Gold - Dutchmen's Royal Orange - Tangie - Jillybean - Bubble Gum - Royal Thai - Mango & Blueberry
unless I can find something else by then cause I gave up on finding Dank Zappa & Chocolate Trip


----------



## maverick45710 (May 15, 2017)

so which bodhi retailers have BOGO right now? i found james bean and i have ordered from great lakes genetics. (buy 2 get one)


----------



## jtp92 (May 15, 2017)

maverick45710 said:


> i have a 4x6 area with 2 x 600w HPS lamps. i flower 12 plants in 3 gal containers with ocean forest soil. fox farm nutes. up until now i have only used fem seeds because i did not have a veg area. i have recently decided to add a 4x4 tent for clones and veg so now i want to check out some regular seeds from domestic breeders. bodhi is at the top of my list to sample. the strains look very interesting. i got the free samples from a friend but i may order a couple packs of bodhi as well. is great lakes the best source of bodhi seeds?


Myself i like james bean company but it is ur choice and if u get them soon u get a free pack


----------



## jtp92 (May 15, 2017)

maverick45710 said:


> so which bodhi retailers have BOGO right now? i found james bean and i have ordered from great lakes genetics. (buy 2 get one)


Sorry i should of read moor


----------



## maverick45710 (May 15, 2017)

jtp92 said:


> Myself i like james bean company but it is ur choice and if u get them soon u get a free pack


james bean only has like 4 strains on the freebie list. but they are some pretty decent looking strains. any recommends out of those four?


----------



## jtp92 (May 15, 2017)

maverick45710 said:


> james bean only has like 4 strains on the freebie list. but they are some pretty decent looking strains. any recommends out of those four?


I got the gg#4 cross because ive never tried gg4 but if u cant find the straine u want on the reg list the angelica is pretty good and it yeilds good


----------



## maverick45710 (May 16, 2017)

jtp92 said:


> I got the gg#4 cross because ive never tried gg4 but if u cant find the straine u want on the reg list the angelica is pretty good and it yeilds good


do you got any pics of the angelica? is it a indica or sativa strain?


----------



## jtp92 (May 16, 2017)

maverick45710 said:


> do you got any pics of the angelica? is it a indica or sativa strain?


If u go to the outdoor show and tell for last year and skip thro it till u get to the june or july post u will find it sorry i cant be moor specific and it was mostly kushy they was 2 hash phenos


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 16, 2017)

So i found sum balls on 2 of my ssdd gonna let them go a little bit longer see which one is the better of the two and pollinate my ssdd female just one branch though and maybe make sum crosses I have 3 options: space monkey, black raspberry, and buckeye purple he'll I might do a branch of all 3 what dobu guys think?


----------



## Shmozz (May 16, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> How about a picture of the shirt , I figured it should take a month w/ all those orders, theses 5-7 days business days are killing me lol I assumed it'll show up in the mail one day this week


  
Pretty nice shirt. Good quality and I love the design. I'll be proud to rep it at festivals this summer!


----------



## luv2grow (May 16, 2017)

Oh it so loud!! haha love it, but I personally can't wear tie die. Something about the 80's and childhood I guess.So I just said okay to it so I could pass it to one of my friends. He's super stoked on it and that's all that matters. It found a good loving home.


----------



## hillbill (May 16, 2017)

My ASS is drying nicely and has very little stem waste. Large somewhat open bud structure and lime/mint green color remind me of some other Skunks. Smell is hard to ID today but quite sour and sweaty. 

4/4 SSDD spouts up and at 'em this morning with one a bit weaker than the others.


----------



## J Larue (May 16, 2017)

hillbill said:


> My ASS is drying nicely...... quite sour and sweaty.
> .


----------



## hillbill (May 16, 2017)

I like your cap.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 16, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> So i found sum balls on 2 of my ssdd gonna let them go a little bit longer see which one is the better of the two and pollinate my ssdd female just one branch though and maybe make sum crosses I have 3 options: space monkey, black raspberry, and buckeye purple he'll I might do a branch of all 3 what dobu guys think?


How do you pollinate one branch?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 16, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> How do you pollinate one branch?


Paint brush and a spray bottle harvest ur pollen then use the paint brush to dab it on a couple buds and then mist with spray bottle a few minutes later so the pollen don't spread don't forget to mark which branch u hit so you will know come harvest time


----------



## jerryb73 (May 16, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Paint brush and a spray bottle harvest ur pollen then use the paint brush to dab it on a couple buds and then mist with spray bottle a few minutes later so the pollen don't spread don't forget to mark which branch u hit so you will know come harvest time


Ok cool, now how would I harvest pollen? I'm wanting to create seeds myself and this is very new to me..


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 16, 2017)

Shmozz said:


> View attachment 3943382 View attachment 3943383
> Pretty nice shirt. Good quality and I love the design. I'll be proud to rep it at festivals this summer!





Shmozz said:


> Got my shirt in the mail today with my second seed order! So I'm sure they're working through the final seed orders and then doing the shirts.
> 
> I can officially say I'm done buying seeds until next 420. I don't even know what to grow next, let alone thinking about buying any more. View attachment 3942919


Dammit Shmozz, just found another strain I want so its 1 or 2 last orders before my final 2 orders & I'm done lol I keep telling myself that lmao


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 16, 2017)

Gotta isolate ur male from the females get him as far away as possible and when ur pollen sacs start to open use a piece of paper or index card to hold underneath them and give them a couple light taps do this to a couple and put the pollen in a small baggy or sumthin an viola u got pollen doesn't store to well so harvest it as needed gud luck


----------



## jerryb73 (May 16, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Gotta isolate ur male from the females get him as far away as possible and when ur pollen sacs start to open use a piece of paper or index card to hold underneath them and give them a couple light taps do this to a couple and put the pollen in a small baggy or sumthin an viola u got pollen doesn't store to well so harvest it as needed gud luck


Thanks man..


----------



## elkamino (May 16, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Ok cool, now how would I harvest pollen? I'm wanting to create seeds myself and this is very new to me..


This and other breeding q's are covered extensively here:

https://www.rollitup.org/f/breeders-paradise.94/


----------



## jerryb73 (May 16, 2017)

elkamino said:


> This and other breeding q's are covered extensively here:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/f/breeders-paradise.94/


Thanks, I'll give it a read


----------



## Vato_504 (May 16, 2017)

Thinking about soaking something


----------



## MojoRizing (May 16, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a read


Highly recommend this thread to start with in the forum that was linked

https://www.rollitup.org/t/seed-production-a-tutorial.20319/


----------



## jerryb73 (May 16, 2017)

Thanks guys I appreciate all the replies.. lots of knowledge in here..
This thread rocks!!


----------



## torontoke (May 16, 2017)

So has anyone been successful in creating lucky charms f2's yet?
I read somewhere that some lc x crosses are on the way but I'd much rather have a str8 marshmallow f2


----------



## undercovergrow (May 16, 2017)

torontoke said:


> So has anyone been successful in creating lucky charms f2's yet?
> I read somewhere that some lc x crosses are on the way but I'd much rather have a str8 marshmallow f2


yes, i've got some F2s


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 16, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> yes, i've got some F2s


U lucky dog u!!!!!!!!


----------



## torontoke (May 16, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> yes, i've got some F2s


Are they enough for sharzies 
I'm thinking your pm is about to get bombarded


----------



## undercovergrow (May 16, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Are they enough for sharzies
> I'm thinking your pm is about to get bombarded


there are


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 16, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> there are


Nice


----------



## Chef420 (May 16, 2017)

The cure


----------



## elkamino (May 16, 2017)

2 SSDDs 7 days into 12/12 , from above and below the canopy


----------



## luv2grow (May 16, 2017)

elkamino said:


> 2 SSDDs 7 days into 12/12 , from above and below the canopy
> View attachment 3943875 View attachment 3943877


  That's a nice screen! Elk.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 16, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> The cure


which one do you like best?


----------



## luv2grow (May 16, 2017)

all the space i'm working with atm 
Cold tent. 61-67 just ambient in the room. Super slo mo's 
Goji right not liking the screen or cold, Lt left is cruising along.


----------



## Chef420 (May 17, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> which one do you like best?


I thought it was going to be the Dank Sinatra. The DS is a nice relaxing smoke but light on flavour. The strange brew is a lemon lime daytime high. Nothing fancy. 
The purple wookie. The sleeper. Berry lavender aromas, pink in the calyxes, and the high is almost narcotic. Nighttime only. Small hard nugs


----------



## apbx720 (May 17, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> all the space i'm working with atm
> Cold tent. 61-67 just ambient in the room. Super slo mo's
> Goji right not liking the screen or cold, Lt left is cruising along.
> View attachment 3943909 View attachment 3943911


Ah, remimds me of my good ol dwc days. I used to run 1k hps,1 plant rdwc, 5x5 tents. I ran a controversial "pure g13" cut from Dr. Greenthumb that i paid 200USD for 3 beans, but found an absolute stanking sour beast that would yield 1-1.5 lbs in a 5x5 flipped after 2 week veg from rooted clone. Idgaf if it was pure g13 or not. Shit was fire and lots of it, fast. Good times. Im baked rn off *tiger milk* rn, if u couldnt tell by the ramblings. Keepin it *Bodhiseeds *


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 17, 2017)

Anyone have any info on the sour butterscotch x? Think I read butterscotch is an IK hybrid? So whats the difference? 

Also I have a 6 pk xj13 x appy I was looking to trade for. Lemme know what you got.


----------



## MoonTang420 (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Vato_504 (May 17, 2017)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Anyone have any info on the sour butterscotch x? Think I read butterscotch is an IK hybrid? So whats the difference?
> 
> Also I have a 6 pk xj13 x appy I was looking to trade for. Lemme know what you got.


Sour butterscotch is s pheno of ssdd


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 17, 2017)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Anyone have any info on the sour butterscotch x? Think I read butterscotch is an IK hybrid? So whats the difference?
> 
> Also I have a 6 pk xj13 x appy I was looking to trade for. Lemme know what you got.


I like any appy crosses.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 17, 2017)

for all those wondering.. Where's my shirt??? I messaged DBJ & asked the question & his answer arrived fast...

We did not get the shirts until last Friday,They started going out with orders at that point. We have already sent several 100 of them out as of today,and more will go out every day until they are done. It is very time consuming because we do not bulk mail(to protect everyone's private addy),so we have been using 4 different Post offices.
Thanks DBJ


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 17, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> I thought it was going to be the Dank Sinatra. The DS is a nice relaxing smoke but light on flavour. The strange brew is a lemon lime daytime high. Nothing fancy.
> The purple wookie. The sleeper. Berry lavender aromas, pink in the calyxes, and the high is almost narcotic. Nighttime only. Small hard nugs


I was so close to buying a pack of Dank Sinatra & Strange Brew, for the skunk, 
what other strains have you grown Chef ???
whats the most tastiest & stoney you've grown?


----------



## Chef420 (May 17, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I was so close to buying a pack of Dank Sinatra & Strange Brew, for the skunk,
> what other strains have you grown Chef ???
> whats the most tastiest & stoney you've grown?


Ok honestly it could be grower error. I've just had my one year anniversary and I'm just getting things dialed in. I don't think I've given either strain a fair shake so I'll run them again. I have clones and more seeds of each. 
I grew a ssdd that was pretty good but not a keeper. So far the purple wookie is the strongest I've found and tasty too. The stem rub made me sneeze every time in flower. 
Id say you can't go wrong with anything you get.


----------



## luv2grow (May 17, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Ah, remimds me of my good ol dwc days. I used to run 1k hps,1 plant rdwc, 5x5 tents. I ran a controversial "pure g13" cut from Dr. Greenthumb that i paid 200USD for 3 beans, but found an absolute stanking sour beast that would yield 1-1.5 lbs in a 5x5 flipped after 2 week veg from rooted clone. Idgaf if it was pure g13 or not. Shit was fire and lots of it, fast. Good times. Im baked rn off *tiger milk* rn, if u couldnt tell by the ramblings. Keepin it *Bodhiseeds *


I'd kill for a 5x5 right now lol. I have two 7x7 skeletons framed, not sealed yet just check my sig to take a look.
You want to trip out on something? Look at my 100w fixture I'm running for a sexing run. It cracks me up every time i look at it.But I could use this fixture to make a bad ass Led strip tent light. Just not gonna be done for this run.
 

Technically it's only 74 watts at the moment. But I'm committed to finishing with this. If all goes bad I'll grab one of the 600's laying around and get crazy heat fan loud in a 2x2.


----------



## luv2grow (May 17, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> Ok honestly it could be grower error. I've just had my one year anniversary and I'm just getting things dialed in. I don't think I've given either strain a fair shake so I'll run them again. I have clones and more seeds of each.
> I grew a ssdd that was pretty good but not a keeper. So far the purple wookie is the strongest I've found and tasty too. The stem rub made me sneeze every time in flower.
> Id say you can't go wrong with anything you get.


I feel this way after.. shit 11 years at it. I'm the same just keep going at it one cycle at a time.


----------



## strayfox gear (May 18, 2017)

Hope everyone is off to a great start this summer..

Purple unicorn (b cut) starting to stack


----------



## j.t.1986 (May 18, 2017)

just spotted a couple of amber trichs on one of my space monkey's yesterday.. mostly milky on the other. gonna be giving only water now until sunday or monday (day 55/56 of 12/12).. im gonna do a staggered harvest since my canopy is pretty thick. will get pics before the chop.

also got my GLG order yesterday, and my wonderful ssdd tee shirt... also a sweet bad dawg freebie, blackberry banana kush x LBL .... so many temptations for next round now


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 18, 2017)

Well I got a dilemma, I have two flower rooms one actually a 4x8 tent but anyways the tent is just getting started their were 10 plants in all 6 turned out to be female and 4 males I put the males in my other flower room because they can't do any harm in there. I'm about to chop all the ladies in there in about a week or so so the males can't really do no harm plus they are not mature enough. I'm thinking of letting them have that room so I can choose a stud male for breeding let them go an see who is the best of the bunch but on the other hand I'd like to fill that room with clones ughhh!!!!! Decisions decisions


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 18, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> Hope everyone is off to a great start this summer..
> 
> Purple unicorn (b cut) starting to stack
> View attachment 3944668


Man she is lookin amazing


----------



## apbx720 (May 18, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Well I got a dilemma, I have two flower rooms one actually a 4x8 tent but anyways the tent is just getting started their were 10 plants in all 6 turned out to be female and 4 males I put the males in my other flower room because they can't do any harm in there. I'm about to chop all the ladies in there in about a week or so so the males can't really do no harm plus they are not mature enough. I'm thinking of letting them have that room so I can choose a stud male for breeding let them go an see who is the best of the bunch but on the other hand I'd like to fill that room with clones ughhh!!!!! Decisions decisions


You could flower the males in there, halfway thru kick out the non keepers, put desired female mama back in to get seeded by the remaining keeper male?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 18, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> You could flower the males in there, halfway thru kick out the non keepers, put desired female mama back in to get seeded by the remaining keeper male?


Well I really just wanna pollinate one branch on a couple ladies that way I have all the seeds I need and still can have plenty of smoke too but thnx for the recommendation appreciate it


----------



## MoonTang420 (May 18, 2017)

Couple additions to addiction


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 18, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> Couple additions to addiction


Can't wait to see u get them lucky charms x wookie poppin


----------



## MoonTang420 (May 18, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Can't wait to see u get them lucky charms x wookie poppin


Il tell ya man there's been a serious damper on shit I'm in the process of building a new room much larger than ever so I got a 9x5 tent and two other rooms a little bigger to mess around in but lord I can. Not wait for my room to be done


----------



## MoonTang420 (May 18, 2017)

Putting 12 de gavitas big ac conden the whole 9 gonna be top notch room


----------



## numberfour (May 18, 2017)

Purple Sunshine

 

Was kindly gifted these beans recently, popped 6, got 5, row on left.


----------



## MoonTang420 (May 18, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Purple Sunshine
> 
> View attachment 3944856
> 
> Was kindly gifted these beans recently, popped 6, got 5, row on left.


Nice brother can't wait to pop mine but that's still a lil bit I gotta pop these new testers


----------



## Serva (May 18, 2017)

Just recived my purple sunshine yesterday. Together with Sunshine 4 blessing, and some other beans  SBFH had a friendly support!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 18, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Purple Sunshine
> 
> View attachment 3944856
> 
> Was kindly gifted these beans recently, popped 6, got 5, row on left.


Sweet can't wait to see what they do


----------



## ray098 (May 18, 2017)

Ss#4 5 weeks from 12/12


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 18, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Ss#4 5 weeks from 12/12View attachment 3944915View attachment 3944917View attachment 3944918


Damn what did u do spill sugar on them lookin great


----------



## kushking920 (May 18, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> awesome news !!!


----------



## kushking920 (May 18, 2017)

La affie x Wookie mom in 5 gallon


----------



## ray098 (May 18, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Damn what did u do spill sugar on them lookin great


Thanks this is my 1st bodhi strain and im officially hooked got the fuzz going now its about 2 weeks old


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 18, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Thanks this is my 1st bodhi strain and im officially hooked got the fuzz going now its about 2 weeks old


I feel ya I was hooked with my first bodhi grow too been blowing all my money on his gear every since welcome to the addiction that is bodhi seeds


----------



## ray098 (May 18, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I feel ya I was hooked with my first bodhi grow too been blowing all my money on his gear every since welcome to the addiction that is bodhi seeds


I just read james bean has bogo never used him but i will give him a try in a few days cant beat that i just realized that was your post i read lol


----------



## ray098 (May 18, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> 1000 watt hps with a solis-tek ballast bout to add a 1200 watt led to the other side. And I mainly run bodhi strains that's my meat and potatoes I got sum archive face off og and sum topdawg 3 og's in veg just to try it out o yeah and I also have a few buckeye purple but i mostly stick to bodhi thats my go to breeder can honestly say he has never let me down everything ive grew of his is fire with very little variation in phenotype


I was going to add another 1k to my 4x8 but i put an argamover in there less heat and it only uses 8 w or so


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 18, 2017)

ray098 said:


> I was going to add another 1k to my 4x8 but i put an argamover in there less heat and it only uses 8 w or so


Nice I found one on ebay for a good price and it came with a ballast but i convinced myself that it wasn't as gud as two lights and talked myself out of it


----------



## jerryb73 (May 18, 2017)

ray098 said:


> I just read james bean has bogo never used him but i will give him a try in a few days cant beat that i just realized that was your post i read lol


I just used them.. all good, ordered on a Friday and received on Wednesday.. Florida


----------



## strayfox gear (May 18, 2017)

Theres a few stray testers that just went up if you guys are looking to test..

https://www.rollitup.org/t/strayfox-gardenz-circleofblessings.908272/page-19#post-13536950

Iraqi 66 shorty pheno (b cut) landrace indy


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 18, 2017)

ray098 said:


> I was going to add another 1k to my 4x8 but i put an argamover in there less heat and it only uses 8 w or so


Nice I found one on ebay for a good price and it came with a ballast but i convinced myself that it wasn't as gud as two lights and talked myself out of it


----------



## Nu-Be (May 18, 2017)

DBJ totally hooked it up for my late-paying ass.  Thanks for the 420 blessings and vibes, Great Lakes Genetics! Best in the biz, no joke!



@strayfox gear man, I'd super love to test for you to both help out and to get to know you, but I already have my hands full with b's testers, not to mention these other testers that came in recently:


----------



## kmog33 (May 18, 2017)

Mother's milk x wookie testers






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 18, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> DBJ totally hooked it up for my late-paying ass.  Thanks for the 420 blessings and vibes, Great Lakes Genetics! Best in the biz, no joke!
> 
> View attachment 3944996
> 
> ...


That cookie wreck x lbl sounds promising


----------



## toddwalker33 (May 18, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> DBJ totally hooked it up for my late-paying ass.  Thanks for the 420 blessings and vibes, Great Lakes Genetics! Best in the biz, no joke!
> 
> View attachment 3944996
> 
> ...


Thaaaa Hookup. Damn Son. Nice grab


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 18, 2017)

ray098 said:


> I just read james bean has bogo never used him but i will give him a try in a few days cant beat that i just realized that was your post i read lol


Yeah James bean is great excellent customer service usually get back to u very quickly. And he usually has a strain or 2 u can't get from glg but got glg offers more freebies to chose from but since james bean has the bogo free i think he is the better choice just my opinion


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 18, 2017)

Mountain temple day 51 

 

Boysenberry hash plant x mountain temple day 51.....soil was a bit hot but she came back 

Smells like sprite mixed with cotton candy, can't wait for the clone run


----------



## luv2grow (May 18, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> DBJ totally hooked it up for my late-paying ass.  Thanks for the 420 blessings and vibes, Great Lakes Genetics! Best in the biz, no joke!
> 
> View attachment 3944996
> 
> ...


hell yeah!


----------



## luv2grow (May 18, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> Theres a few stray testers that just went up if you guys are looking to test..
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/strayfox-gardenz-circleofblessings.908272/page-19#post-13536950
> 
> ...


I just stared at that bud in the back of the pic for 20 min. Talk about a interesting bud structure. Wish my rooms could do it justice! In construction at the moment 8(


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 19, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> DBJ totally hooked it up for my late-paying ass.  Thanks for the 420 blessings and vibes, Great Lakes Genetics! Best in the biz, no joke!
> 
> View attachment 3944996
> 
> ...


Thats some good Karma right there.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 19, 2017)

Mothers milk


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 19, 2017)

the late great black raspberry kush r.i.p.


----------



## JeffSessions (May 19, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Sucks to hear that Freedom. I pulled weight off the Pheno I stuck with. Scrog'd decent enough for a haze cross. The press was fantastic from her.


How long did your SL take from flip? Any problems with intersex plants?


----------



## undercovergrow (May 19, 2017)

so that SSDD i reported that had a piss smell to it - i'm happy to report that the harvest has started its cure and smells great when i open the jar now. it's always surprising to me when you cut a girl down and her smells change over time but more so when it is an offensive smell in the beginning that changes over to a "nice" smell. she has a sweet smell to her that is almost a skunk smell now and i'm digging her. but i still am not sorry i don't have clones of her because she did stink when chopped. i prefer the SSDD that has the blueberry/coffee smell to her the most (as far as SSDD smells).

this round is almost done and i'm taking another break, i think... i can't decide if i want to run perpetually again or not! i do love my constant supply of Bodhi.


----------



## MojoRizing (May 19, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> so that SSDD i reported that had a piss smell to it - i'm happy to report that the harvest has started its cure and smells great when i open the jar now. it's always surprising to me when you cut a girl down and her smells change over time but more so when it is an offensive smell in the beginning that changes over to a "nice" smell. she has a sweet smell to her that is almost a skunk smell now and i'm digging her. but i still am not sorry i don't have clones of her because she did stink when chopped. i prefer the SSDD that has the blueberry/coffee smell to her the most (as far as SSDD smells).
> 
> this round is almost done and i'm taking another break, i think... i can't decide if i want to run perpetually again or not! i do love my constant supply of Bodhi.


Can't remember if you post pics or not but if you do can you post some pics of your keeper pheno of SSDD? As someone who has grown out as many SSDD plants as you have I would love to see the one that got your attention.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 19, 2017)

^^^^ X 2. What he said.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 19, 2017)

X 3


----------



## luv2grow (May 19, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> How long did your SL take from flip? Any problems with intersex plants?


One pheno "think it leaned Snow Lotus heavy was good at 63 days the other around 75. I had some nanners on one plant.but I believe that was due to the High heat in the room. All the phenos other times I ran it they were great. But i only remember the last two's flower pull dates. Wish i had all the info still. I ended up with 7 girls outta my pack. All different. Good smoke and Great Rosin


----------



## ibitegirls (May 19, 2017)

i'm taking next 4 months off, its going to be one hot ass summer and i have no interest in baby sitting a grow haha


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 19, 2017)

I hear ya I live in the deep South about as deep as u can get and it's always hits triple digits and the humidity is ridiculous. I'm always fighting temps but I'm trying to save up and get a portable ac and kick this summer's ass. I'm gonna have my room rockin at 75 so my babies will be nice and comfortable


----------



## jerryb73 (May 19, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I hear ya I live in the deep South about as deep as u can get and it's always hits triple digits and the humidity is ridiculous. I'm always fighting temps but I'm trying to save up and get a portable ac and kick this summer's ass. I'm gonna have my room rockin at 75 so my babies will be nice and comfortable


I feel ya bro, I live in the Deep South.. summer is brutal and never seems to end.


----------



## kushking920 (May 19, 2017)

Remove if not allowed, I started a bodhi Facebook group and will be doing a giveaway ! I'll be giving away 3 sour butter x 88g13hp and 3 black triangle when we reach 100 members! Search bodhi genetics Appreciation Society! Thanks everyone, I'm trying to get more bodhi onto Facebook as I'm not much of an instagram guy


----------



## undercovergrow (May 19, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Can't remember if you post pics or not but if you do can you post some pics of your keeper pheno of SSDD? As someone who has grown out as many SSDD plants as you have I would love to see the one that got your attention.





1kemosabe said:


> ^^^^ X 2. What he said.





Freedom farmer 420 said:


> X 3


thanks, guys. i've posted some SSDD before in this thread, but have been kind of quiet on the picture posting front lately. the pack i recently popped--i'm down to my last two girls (which i do have clones of) plus have a few more seedlings that are vegging, so i hope to have some pictures of a keeper soon!


----------



## kushking920 (May 19, 2017)

That was fast ! Next giveaway at 500 members ! Only bodhi genetics !


----------



## Soulman4466 (May 20, 2017)

To all those worried about summer temps, search "window ac box" you can turn a relatively cheap 6 or 8,000 btu window unit into a remote ducted unit.


----------



## ovo (May 20, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I feel ya bro, I live in the Deep South.. summer is brutal and never seems to end.


you did chose to move/live, in the u.s., as far south to the equater as possible.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 20, 2017)

ovo said:


> you did chose to move/live, in the u.s., as far south to the equater as possible.


Yeah moved here in 2000, from Indiana.. Crazy cuz I hate the heat..


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2017)

Good Morning Rollituppers. 


A couple of my Dream Beaver keepers.

This one was grown in a fresh batch of soil. I've since made adjustments to my amendments and things have improved. The first batch left everyone looking hungry.









And one of my keeper Goji Ogs. (smells like strawberry bubblicious gum)


And one of my SSDD keepers. This is the shorter one that can be a bit finicky. Hates to be over-watered! Smells like hot butter and berries. I really love her 



Hope everyone's having a great weekend


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 20, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah moved here in 2000, from Indiana.. Crazy cuz I hate the heat..


They say u get use to it but that's a lie ive lived here my whole life done roofing and sheet metal and construction andd I'm still not use to it u just tolerate it out of necessity


----------



## kingzt (May 20, 2017)

I got some great phenos of ssdd and soul mate. The ssdd have that blueberry scent to them both and they are frosting up nice early in flower also!!! I think I asked this before but what are some characteristics of the ssdd? My phenos are one short a stout plant that is a indica looking for sure and the other is a bigger plant that stretch more that the smaller one.


----------



## ray098 (May 20, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Good Morning Rollituppers.
> 
> 
> A couple of my Dream Beaver keepers.
> ...


Looks good


----------



## Observe & Report (May 20, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> A couple of my Dream Beaver keepers.


What kind of smells do you get off the Dream Beaver in flower and when dried?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> What kind of smells do you get off the Dream Beaver in flower and when dried?


I germed 7, got 4 girls. 3 were very similar in structure and smell. While flowering they had a really funky smell that I cant quite put a name on. When cured it seems to get stronger but not really unpleasant...though my daughter claims it smells like a barn. 
The other pheno has thinner blades but roughly the same growth structure. Similar stretch and branching. The smell on this one is more tropical....like pineapples. Cures down to an overripe pineapple smell but with that same weird funk undertone. 
Sorry, that's the best I got.

I am really terrible at describing smell and the Dream Beaver is one of the more difficult to really put your finger on.


----------



## JeffSessions (May 20, 2017)

This thread makes me wish I had lot more room. Not much space here in the Keebler elf tree.

Hard not to let the hobby become a collection, but I resisted the 4/20 promos and the bogo at JB right now so far.

What are the top ten classics from B?

Goji OG (say it out loud if you never have before) and Sunshine Daydream seem like the two at the top of the heap with maybe Tiger's Milk up there? What about Dream Beaver, Granola Funk, and Black Triangle? I'm guessing something from the Dragonsblood work is going to make the list soon if it hasn't already.

What about Cobra Lips? I've seen a few posts, but it is interesting as it the lineage is quite different from his other stuff.

What is B's best guava strain?

Best strain from the 88g13hp and wookie 15 dads?


----------



## Shmozz (May 20, 2017)

Hey! Look what page number we're on! 





To keep it bodhi related. Just got my testers in today! Legend x wookie. Can't wait to pop them in a week or two!


----------



## jerryb73 (May 20, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> They say u get use to it but that's a lie ive lived here my whole life done roofing and sheet metal and construction andd I'm still not use to it u just tolerate it out of necessity


I did the same kinda work in Indiana but I don't think they could pay me enough to get on a roof in Florida..


----------



## luv2grow (May 20, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Good Morning Rollituppers.
> 
> 
> A couple of my Dream Beaver keepers.
> ...


Soil is rocking now! I see no starving


----------



## N.R.G. (May 20, 2017)

Just received Butterscotch x SSDD and Hells Angel OG x Snow Lotus as testers from Mr and Mrs B. I will post here and give you guys a look at them once they get going.


----------



## Upstate2627 (May 20, 2017)

I also got the HaOG x SL testers. Be neat to compare.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Soil is rocking now! I see no starving


Thank you. I really appreciate hearing that. 

For awhile I wavered on going back to a DTW system. Especially as I sat on the basement floor, exhausted from mixing up gallons of soil while looking at my sad garden with full unopened bottles of abandoned nutes staring at me from a lonely back shelf. 
I dunno....just baked and rambling on..... but I'm going to stick with it. I figure if I'm growing organic outdoors I should be doing it inside as well. Or at least thats what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 20, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you. I really appreciate hearing that.
> 
> For awhile I wavered on going back to a DTW system. Especially as I sat on the basement floor, exhausted from mixing up gallons of soil while looking at my sad garden with full unopened bottles of abandoned nutes staring at me from a lonely back shelf.
> I dunno....just baked and rambling on..... but I'm going to stick with it. I figure if I'm growing organic outdoors I should be doing it inside as well. Or at least thats what I keep telling myself.


I'm trying to get away from promix myself and go organic. I got sum fox farm ocean forrest and happy frogg gonna mix them 50/50 and throw in sum perlite maybe sum coco and dolomite lime see how that does gud luck with yours but judging by the way ur ladies look u don't need it keep up the great job


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 20, 2017)

N.R.G. said:


> Just received Butterscotch x SSDD and Hells Angel OG x Snow Lotus as testers from Mr and Mrs B. I will post here and give you guys a look at them once they get going.


Man those both sound amazing can't wait to see how it turns out


----------



## luv2grow (May 20, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you. I really appreciate hearing that.
> 
> For awhile I wavered on going back to a DTW system. Especially as I sat on the basement floor, exhausted from mixing up gallons of soil while looking at my sad garden with full unopened bottles of abandoned nutes staring at me from a lonely back shelf.
> I dunno....just baked and rambling on..... but I'm going to stick with it. I figure if I'm growing organic outdoors I should be doing it inside as well. Or at least thats what I keep telling myself.


Solid approach! we here @ RIU are digging the grow room shots completely and have been for years   Looks amazing


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 20, 2017)

Growing organic can have you scratching your head at times but it is 10000% worth it. If you can do it outdoors than you can certainly do it indoors. Those girls look great btw @Tangerine_ .

My local feed/garden store just started carying fox farm soils of just about every variety. I am in a non legal state. Sorta know the guy/gal (manager)from said store and chit chat with him/her now and again. He/she said they sold out of pallets upon pallets of the stuff within the past few weeks. I mix my own soil,, but it was kinda comforting knowing there are many more organic growers out there. They also said on 4/20 this year they sold more soil than any other day ever. Why is the whole country not leagl yet? Makes no sense to me.

Apologies for the long rambling post, but bodhi related i do have a ssdd that is different than any of the others. I have one that is real leggy/lanky. Grew quicker and more vigerous than anything going at the moment but could barely hold itself up. Stem is probably 2× the length of anything. It bent over and touched soil but is now shooting back up. Kinda looks like a N shape.. looks healthy but lanky ?.
Any ideas???


----------



## toddwalker33 (May 20, 2017)

Just popped my testers I got the other day. Chem4 x wookie. Tails down


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 20, 2017)

Any idea what wookie it is in the recent testers ?


----------



## toddwalker33 (May 20, 2017)

Not sure. Tester I got wasnt actually on the list that B sent me. The list he sent me had the wookie female and the one I received is a wookie male. I will test either way


----------



## toddwalker33 (May 20, 2017)

Or maybe I read it wrong who knows either way I'm happy


----------



## N.R.G. (May 21, 2017)

I assume it's the Wookie 15. I have not heard of the Chem 4 x Wookie as a tester either. I'm sure it will be a fun run though. Good luck!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 21, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> Not sure. Tester I got wasnt actually on the list that B sent me. The list he sent me had the wookie female and the one I received is a wookie male. I will test either way


It was Wookie male from the get go.

I got the lemon G x wookie tester.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 21, 2017)

Mixed up my soil this morning I did 4 parts ocean forrest 4 parts happy frog 2 parts worm castings and 3 parts perlite just something I came up with was gonna add dolomite lime but I didn't


----------



## Vato_504 (May 21, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Mixed up my soil this morning I did 4 parts ocean forrest 4 parts happy frog 2 parts worm castings and 3 parts perlite just something I came up with was gonna add dolomite lime but I didn't


How do this method work for you bro


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 21, 2017)

Not sure lol just something I made up with a little bit of research and guesstamating I'll let u know how it turns out


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 21, 2017)

Got 1 of 2 starflight to pop-2 for 2 on phone home-not much open space so couldn't pop a bunch


----------



## hillbill (May 21, 2017)

SSDD are looking good one week after hitting the dirt. Just vaped some ASS and the old Skunk blood is evident with limey color and mid dense buds. Taste is hard to tell right now but there is some sweetness. High is a bit "spacey" but active for the first hour or so morphing to deeply relaxing. Very nice. Spacey


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 21, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Mixed up my soil this morning I did 4 parts ocean forrest 4 parts happy frog 2 parts worm castings and 3 parts perlite just something I came up with was gonna add dolomite lime but I didn't



Should" be fine withought the dolomite.Might want to put in just a little azomite though.




Side note: Wookie 15 is the Lavender pheno correct?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 21, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> "Should" be fine withought the dolomite. Might want to put in just a little azomite though.
> 
> 
> Might give it a shot next time I already used what I've made. And I don't have any nor do I think I can find it gonna ride up town in a min I see if I can find it. So what does it do a d how much should I add.
> ...


----------



## Chef420 (May 21, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Should" be fine withought the dolomite.Might want to put in just a little azomite though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is. From my experience and from research he's dominant in the crosses. The purple wookie I just finished has a berry/lavender smell, some sweetness but not overpowering. I'm doing my own little research project. I have some gifted granola funk, a pack of orablanco which is The White x wookie #15. I heard ninjaog say that he doesn't like The White because it makes everything taste bland so that would be interesting to see what happens with a dominant male. The purple wookie is fire and almost narcotic like. Not for beginners for sure.


----------



## Soulman4466 (May 21, 2017)

Get some kelp, you should be able to find it local as an espoma product. You'll also find it at the feed store as thorvin. Also neem and karanja(mailorder). The oils and or seed cake. These along with basalt will turn almost any "dirt" into high end potting mix. These products build up the plants immune system, defend against pests, and are incredible sources of micro nutrients. 

To keep it bodhi my super silver temples are straight grapefruit haze and the genius thai are all lemon candy frankincense. Only 3 weeks old.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 21, 2017)

Put about 6 time bandits and 6 Apollo 11 in paper towels today very curious about these 2. Anybody got info on these or have any growing at the moment. I heard the time bandit uses the very strong wifi #43 cut and should produce sum pretty kick ass herb that's about all I know of it


----------



## luv2grow (May 21, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> Yes it is. From my experience and from research he's dominant in the crosses. The purple wookie I just finished has a berry/lavender smell, some sweetness but not overpowering. I'm doing my own little research project. I have some gifted granola funk, a pack of orablanco which is The White x wookie #15. I heard ninjaog say that he doesn't like The White because it makes everything taste bland so that would be interesting to see what happens with a dominant male. The purple wookie is fire and almost narcotic like. Not for beginners for sure.


Damn bro! you go all that dank floating around your town?! I want to come visit!


----------



## luv2grow (May 21, 2017)

Soulman4466 said:


> Get some kelp, you should be able to find it local as an espoma product. You'll also find it at the feed store as thorvin. Also neem and karanja(mailorder). The oils and or seed cake. These along with basalt will turn almost any "dirt" into high end potting mix. These products build up the plants immune system, defend against pests, and are incredible sources of micro nutrients.
> 
> To keep it bodhi my super silver temples are straight grapefruit haze and the genius thai are all lemon candy frankincense. Only 3 weeks old.


Can't wait to see em!!!


----------



## J Larue (May 21, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Can't wait to see em!!!


If the words "can't wait" were banned, about half the posts on RIU would disappear. Can't wait for that to happen.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 22, 2017)

Mothers milk #5 current run 
Already looking frosty 
Under 400w cobs


----------



## Cletus clem (May 22, 2017)

More cowbell day 35 under cmh.  And a nice little ASS! Clone i took for sexing. Ima letter finish out


----------



## Psyphish (May 22, 2017)

Damn.. Attitude seeds had a Bodhi drop, wanted to grab a pack of Time Bandit but they sold out instantly.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 22, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> Damn.. Attitude seeds had a Bodhi drop, wanted to grab a pack of Time Bandit but they sold out instantly.


Glg and james bean both have time bandit and james has bogo


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 22, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> More cowbell day 35 under cmh. View attachment 3946956View attachment 3946959 And a nice little ASS! Clone i took for sexing. Ima letter finish outView attachment 3946963View attachment 3946965


That cowbell is covered in frost looking amazing


----------



## KushyMcKush (May 22, 2017)

Granola Funk day 21 under 500w of Vero29SE. Such a fantastic plant.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 22, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Sour butterscotch is s pheno of ssdd


Is this confirmed by B? I've seen some hypothesis that it is a pheno of ssdd but nothing confirmed. I think people might be confusing the butter cut with this tbh.


----------



## kushking920 (May 22, 2017)

Anyone else have an experience where space monkey grows first set of leaves then just stops growing? The other are growing fine and just one doing this


----------



## Cletus clem (May 22, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> That cowbell is covered in frost looking amazing


Why thank you! I cant believe its got a couple weeks to go! 7 females, 3 of them stacking frost like this, even the less frosty ones are still impressive! Seem to be filling out nicely too


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 22, 2017)

kushking920 said:


> Anyone else have an experience where space monkey grows first set of leaves then just stops growing? The other are growing fine and just one doing this



Just from a plant perspective, it sounds like it was stressed somehowe. Might just have a finiky one.


----------



## kushking920 (May 22, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Just from a plant perspective, it sounds like it was stressed somehowe. Might just have a finiky one.


Odd, thanks ! Yeah I hope it bounces back but even so I don't know if I would want a picky bitch in the garden haha


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 22, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Why thank you! I cant believe its got a couple weeks to go! 7 females, 3 of them stacking frost like this, even the less frosty ones are still impressive! Seem to be filling out nicely too


Might have to keep more cow bell in mind next time I'm seed shopping


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 22, 2017)

kushking920 said:


> Odd, thanks ! Yeah I hope it bounces back but even so I don't know if I would want a picky bitch in the garden haha



I agree with ya,,, but if it were me and i had the room id keep it around for a bit. Some finiky ones just need a lil more attn for one reason or another and end up being worth it. Some not.


----------



## ray098 (May 22, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I just used them.. all good, ordered on a Friday and received on Wednesday.. Florida


Hi guys i just tried to order from jb and it says cant order online and to send email is that normal


----------



## jerryb73 (May 22, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Hi guys i just tried to order from jb and it says cant order online and to send email is that normal


Yes, I sent email with my order and they emailed back with details
And a link to pay by cc


----------



## jbcCT (May 22, 2017)

Just picked up Gorilla Glue #4 x sunshine w / a freebie 91 skunk x 88g13 as my freebie, 11packs over at JamesBean. Got the one for one promo going. Can't wait to drop the outdoor summer crops.


----------



## ray098 (May 22, 2017)

Ok thanks for your help


----------



## budLIFE60 (May 22, 2017)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Is this confirmed by B? I've seen some hypothesis that it is a pheno of ssdd but nothing confirmed. I think people might be confusing the butter cut with this tbh.


I saw a post on Instagram from plant more seeds which is Bodhi that sour butter is actually the sister plant to butterscotch. No idea what the butterscotch strain is but sounds good anyway


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 22, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Hi Shmozz
> Hi , my name is Sam, I also have a problem... I realized after placing 15+ orders from 11 different seedbanks for 200 feminized seeds from 37 breeders & 97 strains plus 280 regular seeds from 24 breeders & 52 strains ...getting ready to place one of my final , last , no more after this, I'm done, orders lmfao ...


Yo Shmozz, I got my GLG shirt today & along w/ it came my first post 420 order which should mix well w/ SSDD or Cherry Sunshine  I don't need help I just need another credit card lmao


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 22, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Yes, I sent email with my order and they emailed back with details
> And a link to pay by cc


You had to say CC , somebody stop me...lmao


----------



## Serva (May 22, 2017)

budLIFE60 said:


> I saw a post on Instagram from plant more seeds which is Bodhi that sour butter is actually the sister plant to butterscotch. No idea what the butterscotch strain is but sounds good anyway


"plantmoreseeds: sour butter is the sister to butterscotch (bc purple kush x instant karma)"
(https://www.instagram.com/p/BTSLFjIAtJK/?taken-by=plantmoreseeds)


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 22, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Yo Shmozz, I got my GLG shirt today & along w/ it came my first post 420 order which should mix well w/ SSDD or Cherry Sunshine  I don't need help I just need another credit card lmao
> View attachment 3947444


Sweet I got my shirt today too I usually don't care for tie dye but I like this one and might wear it


----------



## Amos Otis (May 22, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Sweet I got my shirt today too I usually don't care for tie dye but I like this one and might wear it


You could always trade it out for a Bodhi 1/2 pack.  What size is it?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 22, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> You could always trade it out for a Bodhi 1/2 pack.  What size is it?


XXL Im taking up sum space


----------



## Cletus clem (May 22, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Might have to keep more cow bell in mind next time I'm seed shopping


Between the name, Bodhis description and an instagram pic, i had to have it. Its been a pleasure to grow as well! Fairly vigorous and easy to clone. Got 12 seeds, initially seemed 8 females but 1 of them (#12 coincidentally) was a total herm. M/f flowers top to bottom. Ill still take those odds! As frosty as it is, does not have alot of smell but i wont write that off till its finished. Got some redline genetics beans that i won im going to pop next then its on to Clusterfunk.


----------



## hillbill (May 23, 2017)

I accept that with poly hybreeds and extensive breeding there will be some herms. That risk is acceptable within bounds. I have had a couple Bodhi strains hermie which does not keep me from growing Bodhi. It may keep me from using that strain indoors though.
Late nanners do not bother me.
As long as unstressed hermies are rare the incredible potency, taste and terpenes of Bodhi are worth it. When I want absolute hermiless for sure, it's Peak Seeds BC.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 23, 2017)

Serva said:


> "plantmoreseeds: sour butter is the sister to butterscotch (bc purple kush x instant karma)"
> (https://www.instagram.com/p/BTSLFjIAtJK/?taken-by=plantmoreseeds)


Geeze, why couldn't b just drop the knowledge. I know there's a free Leonard/butterscotch strain that's fairly old. At first I thought it was a hybrid of that strain. But now I'm thinking its an instant karma hybrid,with the sister comment and the IK dad in there.


----------



## Cletus clem (May 23, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I accept that with poly hybreeds and extensive breeding there will be some herms. That risk is acceptable within bounds. I have had a couple Bodhi strains hermie which does not keep me from growing Bodhi. It may keep me from using that strain indoors though.
> Late nanners do not bother me.
> As long as unstressed hermies are rare the incredible potency, taste and terpenes of Bodhi are worth it. When I want absolute hermiless for sure, it's Peak Seeds BC.


Totally. I went with bohdi gear based on his reputation. Aside from random freebies and such, maybe a pack or 2 from ocean grown and bros grimm c99 (top of my list) i plan on only running bodhi gear. Splitting a pack of c99 with a friend next. Basically we split the cost and both will have access to all of the cuts. Then SSDD and goji OG will be my next grab before they gone! Shit! That means ill have to pick freebies. Damn.


----------



## hillbill (May 23, 2017)

My first 4 SSDD beans hit the dirt 9 days ago. Quick starters and 100% germ.


----------



## Cletus clem (May 23, 2017)

hillbill said:


> My first 4 SSDD beans hit the dirt 9 days ago. Quick starters and 100% germ.


The sunshine 4 is calling me too....here comes the sun doo un doo dah, and i say its all right


----------



## Cletus clem (May 23, 2017)

hillbill said:


> My first 4 SSDD beans hit the dirt 9 days ago. Quick starters and 100% germ.


You pop just a few beanz at a time? Ive been popping whole packs but its getting tight in the nursery! Going to start doing 5/6 at a time. 7 more cowbell cuts to sift through is going to take up a ton of time and space!


----------



## j.t.1986 (May 23, 2017)

hello everyone.. so i chopped my space monkey's at 56 days 12/12(chopped top 1/3 of plant) the trichs were mostly all cloudy with very few amber on both.. smells on one of them is a very fruity diesel/chem. and the other is all diesel/chem on the nose. I woulda liked to have a little more fade on the girls, oh well.

here they are at 55days 12/12
 
  

this was my forst bodhi grow and im super happy with the results, and if it wasnt for this thread and your guys recomendations.. i might have bought crap king seeds again lol

so, thanks everyone!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 23, 2017)

think I found my ssdd keeper gonna hit the ssdd black raspberry space monkey and the space cake with him he skeetin on all them hoes


----------



## Shmozz (May 23, 2017)

The ladies are filling in nicely. Going to get them outside sometime this week. I've been bending them and they all topped really well. Can't wait to get the SSDD finished so I can see what it's all about!


----------



## apbx720 (May 23, 2017)

My ssdd stud muff. At 9ish weeks. Lookin bout petered out, idk ive never taken him this far. Lately the 104°F highs, super low rh in this desert have been less than ideal. If he wasnt in thw shade most of the day idk if hed be dead. Hes handling it pretty damn good tho i must say. I already collected pollen a while back so at this point its just stress testing and learning. Ive crossed him to 3 dif females and grew out the offspring. Learned a ton and still getting to know him. I feel if i cross him to one more female it will really give me a better grip on exactly what traits he passes and how dominant. Plus it helps that hes frosty enough to get a couple tokes off him, a bit of a shortcut to judging his flavor and effects. Hope everyones having a lovely start to their outdoor seasons!


----------



## apbx720 (May 23, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Between the name, Bodhis description and an instagram pic, i had to have it. Its been a pleasure to grow as well! Fairly vigorous and easy to clone. Got 12 seeds, initially seemed 8 females but 1 of them (#12 coincidentally) was a total herm. M/f flowers top to bottom. Ill still take those odds! As frosty as it is, does not have alot of smell but i wont write that off till its finished. Got some redline genetics beans that i won im going to pop next then its on to Clusterfunk.


Which redeyed x's you got? I just ran dogtrap, welches wonder, and fremont troll


----------



## apbx720 (May 23, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 3947836 think I found my ssdd keeper gonna hit the ssdd black raspberry space monkey and the space cake with him he skeetin on all them hoes


Good call bro! I also hit a blk raz w a ssdd male. I cant wait to see what you find in there. I had some interesting ones! One we called the framoise cut... if youve ever tried framoise beer. Had one cut smelled just like it...raz and like a beer scent. 

Idk if you have any ssdd female keepers but if you do id highly recommend f2ing them. Highly! Theres some awesome phenos. The majority are.


----------



## raytizzle (May 23, 2017)

Anyone got pictures of the Cherry Sunshine or the Blue Sunshine? I'm thinking about grabbing those seeds. Thank you!


----------



## raytizzle (May 23, 2017)

Oh, and heres my first time at Goji og!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 24, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> My ssdd stud muff. At 9ish weeks. Lookin bout petered out, idk ive never taken him this far. Lately the 104°F highs, super low rh in this desert have been less than ideal. If he wasnt in thw shade most of the day idk if hed be dead. Hes handling it pretty damn good tho i must say. I already collected pollen a while back so at this point its just stress testing and learning. Ive crossed him to 3 dif females and grew out the offspring. Learned a ton and still getting to know him. I feel if i cross him to one more female it will really give me a better grip on exactly what traits he passes and how dominant. Plus it helps that hes frosty enough to get a couple tokes off him, a bit of a shortcut to judging his flavor and effects. Hope everyones having a lovely start to their outdoor seasons!View attachment 3948020


Very cool looking male man!


----------



## littlegiant (May 24, 2017)

raytizzle said:


> Oh, and heres my first time at Goji og!


Nice! Have 2 in flower now. Stretched like a bitch too.


----------



## littlegiant (May 24, 2017)

Im wondering if this freebie pack of Goji Og x 88g13/hp will have less stretch? 
Anyone grow them out yet?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Which redeyed x's you got? I just ran dogtrap, welches wonder, and fremont troll


I really liked the Dogtrap, your thoughts on it?
How did that Fremont troll turnout?


----------



## apbx720 (May 24, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I really liked the Dogtrap, your thoughts on it?
> How did that Fremont troll turnout?


Interesting!. I thought the dogtrap blew the ww and fremont out the water too! The fremont was kinda bleh. Bland og is what is shoulda been named. Altho i am running one pheno again and may keep it for a bit, the rest of the phenos were just kinda bland for me. Same w the welches, dogtrap was way better and i only got 1 female dt. Love it tho i will be keeping it. Turned dark purple in 70-80 deg F


----------



## maverick45710 (May 24, 2017)

i started my 2 mothers milk and 2 more cowbell (that was a gift from my cousin). i have never tried bodhi seeds. all 4 cracked and are above dirt now. i may do a open-air pollination and i will have milk & cookies! lol! my room is full right now, so if i do cross them, it will have to be a outdoor project. plus i do not want pollen in my flower area anyway. i am hoping for a strong male and a super dank female. if it works as planned, i should have plenty of good seeds.


----------



## maverick45710 (May 24, 2017)

j.t.1986 said:


> hello everyone.. so i chopped my space monkey's at 56 days 12/12(chopped top 1/3 of plant) the trichs were mostly all cloudy with very few amber on both.. smells on one of them is a very fruity diesel/chem. and the other is all diesel/chem on the nose. I woulda liked to have a little more fade on the girls, oh well.
> 
> here they are at 55days 12/12
> View attachment 3947818
> ...


how many plants is this and how much light? how big of an area? they look great!


----------



## hillbill (May 24, 2017)

littlegiant said:


> Im wondering if this freebie pack of Goji Og x 88g13/hp will have less stretch?
> Anyone grow them out yet?


That male should about kill the stretch.


----------



## luv2grow (May 24, 2017)

littlegiant said:


> Im wondering if this freebie pack of Goji Og x 88g13/hp will have less stretch?
> Anyone grow them out yet?


So first off i haven't grown the 88 but from what I've seen since it's release get ready for a stretch similar to the Goji. Should be a great one! The goji is bomb and 88 Is it's Awesome hash plant counterpart.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 24, 2017)

My male as already started popping sacs but my females ain't ready yet hope he doesn't blow his whole load prematurely


----------



## torontoke (May 24, 2017)

littlegiant said:


> Im wondering if this freebie pack of Goji Og x 88g13/hp will have less stretch?
> Anyone grow them out yet?


I grew als goji x dank Sinatra which is half 88hp. They were 18-20" when I flipped and finished around 36-40"



Freedom farmer 420 said:


> My male as already started popping sacs but my females ain't ready yet hope he doesn't blow his whole load prematurely


Save some pollen and get rid of him?


----------



## hillbill (May 24, 2017)

I really like the Secret Chief (SFV OG x 88G13/HP). Big and dense buds and a great taste and powerful. Has some knock down power! Sour Butter SSDD x 88G13/HP will get a go in a month or two.


----------



## Cletus clem (May 25, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Which redeyed x's you got? I just ran dogtrap, welches wonder, and fremont troll


Redeye or redline? I have redline burning skull (starkiller x inferno og)


----------



## j.t.1986 (May 25, 2017)

maverick45710 said:


> how many plants is this and how much light? how big of an area? they look great!


Thanks! it was two plants, each topped once. and 4 cobs @35w each(140 total) in a 2.5x1.5 cab. it was a little crammed in there but not too bad


----------



## Tstat (May 25, 2017)

I'd love to run some Bohdi, but every time I look at their gear I get confused and can't make up my mind, lol. There are just so many crosses that I can't decide. Anyone suggest a good first Bohdi strain? I'd like some fire with a large yield (I know, who doesn't?). I'm currently growing out Gorilla Bubble (Tony G), which is amazing, but crappy yields so far, and hermies.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 25, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Anyone suggest a good first Bohdi strain?


Goji....first, last, middle.



Tstat said:


> I'm currently growing out Gorilla Bubble (Tony G), which is amazing, but crappy yields so far, and hermies.


Go figure....


----------



## MoonTang420 (May 25, 2017)

There all good man just pick one and see what you like


----------



## Mr.Head (May 25, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Goji....first, last, middle.
> 
> 
> 
> Go figure....


I still haven't grown the Goji. I should really grab some.


----------



## MoonTang420 (May 25, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> I still haven't grown the Goji. I should really grab some.


Me either brother but I just grabbed the goji razf2 x 88g13 excited for when I get to them but I got so many heaters to pop


----------



## MoonTang420 (May 25, 2017)

Plus a kind individual has gifted me the lucky charms f2s which I'm very greatful for and also got the lucky 8 x wookie testers inneed to pop


----------



## hillbill (May 25, 2017)

Has anyone with broad experience across Bodhi strains never had a hermie? Any strains more prone? Less prone?

No negativity here just an info request as Bodhi is in my tent to stay.


----------



## Cletus clem (May 25, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Has anyone with broad experience across Bodhi strains never had a hermie? Any strains more prone? Less prone?
> 
> No negativity here just an info request as Bodhi is in my tent to stay.


I think i mentioned above i had a more cowbell go total herm. 3 weeks in flower both parts. People commenting on pics of MC via IG said it has a tendency to herm. Other than the true herm ive had 1 pop a couple male flowers week 5 but have been sorting light leaks so i dont consider that determinate. The 1 we cut down was mos def genetic, no dodging that one! Will run all cuts again now that we have it sorted. Not anything that would steer me away or shed negativeity on Bodhi or the strain.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (May 25, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Has anyone with broad experience across Bodhi strains never had a hermie? Any strains more prone? Less prone?
> 
> No negativity here just an info request as Bodhi is in my tent to stay.


I had a prayer tower that would throw bananas through flower and a synergy that did the same thing all the way through flower both sterile though never got seeds, both were my keeper cuts even with the bananas but neither stayed for too long.

My keeper white lotus would sometimes get some micro seeds on the bottom branches but I never once saw a nut or anything so never knew where those came from, but that is the extent of the hermies I recall from all the bodhi plants I've grown probably 100+ females.


----------



## MoonTang420 (May 25, 2017)

My moontang and secret chief outdoor early starters looking so great


----------



## MoonTang420 (May 25, 2017)

This is the s chief


----------



## JeffSessions (May 25, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I had a prayer tower that would throw bananas through flower and a synergy that did the same thing all the way through flower both sterile though never got seeds, both were my keeper cuts even with the bananas but neither stayed for too long.
> 
> My keeper white lotus would sometimes get some micro seeds on the bottom branches but I never once saw a nut or anything so never knew where those came from, but that is the extent of the hermies I recall from all the bodhi plants I've grown probably 100+ females.


Prayer Tower and Silver Lotus were both gift strains, too, right? Seems like that is why some of them end up freebies.


----------



## hillbill (May 25, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> This is the s chief


You will enjoy the Secret Chief.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (May 25, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> Prayer Tower and Silver Lotus were both gift strains, too, right? Seems like that is why some of them end up freebies.


White lotus and prayer tower were both purchased, I was not not a big fan of either in comparison to most other bodhi I have run.


----------



## COGrown (May 25, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Has anyone with broad experience across Bodhi strains never had a hermie? Any strains more prone? Less prone?
> 
> No negativity here just an info request as Bodhi is in my tent to stay.


The only intersex issues i have had with bodhi strains were fairly expected, either from growing outdoor strains inside or from the genetics. If you are particularly worried about it, i would stay away from crosses with urkle or blueberry in them; or anything bodhi says is recommended for outdoor only. Not counting testers, the only herm action i have seen from bodhi have been with the Blue Lotus, Skunk 91, and RKU, and i've grown at least 20 bodhi strains. Probably 30.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 25, 2017)

Well it's the 3rd day and my Apollo 11 seeds aren't sprouting they were very small to begin with I'm thinking of tossing them but the time badints all have sprouted and have hit the dirt as of yesterday think il pop sum yeti fuel instead


----------



## Tstat (May 25, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Goji....first, last, middle.





Mr.Head said:


> I still haven't grown the Goji. I should really grab some.


So, that good, huh? 

Over the years I have stuck with "commercial" seeds of well known varieties. I thought I was getting something amazing with the Gorilla Bubble, and it has once again made me leery of "boutique" breeders. When I look at Bohdi, it just seems like such random breeding, but I guess it's not. Goji looks good and is classified as a high yielder, so I might give it a go. Probably at JB. The promo is:

GG4 x SUNSHINE DAYDREAM -RECOMMENDED FOR OUTDOOR-

WOLF PACK (GIESEL x APPALACHIA)

KUDRA x SNOW LOTUS

Any suggestions as to what freebie I should try?


----------



## apbx720 (May 25, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So, that good, huh?
> 
> Over the years I have stuck with "commercial" seeds of well known varieties. I thought I was getting something amazing with the Gorilla Bubble, and it has once again made me leery of "boutique" breeders. When I look at Bohdi, it just seems like such random breeding, but I guess it's not. Goji looks good and is classified as a high yielder, so I might give it a go. Probably at JB. The promo is:
> 
> ...


The thing with bodhi is he has a vast stable of elite clone only's. Couple that with his abitity to select extraordinary breeding males, this allows you to a strong foundation to pheno hunt from and find some really spectacular f1s. The more of his strains you grow the more you will admire him. I suggest you try sunshine daydream. That and goji are his flagship crosses.


----------



## N.R.G. (May 25, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So, that good, huh?
> 
> Over the years I have stuck with "commercial" seeds of well known varieties. I thought I was getting something amazing with the Gorilla Bubble, and it has once again made me leery of "boutique" breeders. When I look at Bohdi, it just seems like such random breeding, but I guess it's not. Goji looks good and is classified as a high yielder, so I might give it a go. Probably at JB. The promo is:
> 
> ...


If you ever meet or speak to Bodhi or even hear him speak you'll understand. The guy is educated and in tune with his plants. He is not some random guy chunking random pollen. I'd say he's one of the best in the business.


----------



## JeffSessions (May 25, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> White lotus and prayer tower were both purchased, I was not not a big fan of either in comparison to most other bodhi I have run.


Oh, White Lotus, not Silver. Too many strains!


----------



## luv2grow (May 25, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> Oh, White Lotus, not Silver. Too many strains!


Yup welcome to the Strain show  
The previous 1616 pages are insanely packed with grows of said "strains"


----------



## luv2grow (May 25, 2017)

N.R.G. said:


> If you ever meet or speak to Bodhi or even hear him speak you'll understand. The guy is educated and in tune with his plants. He is not some random guy chunking random pollen. I'd say he's one of the best in the business.


I've always felt great and stress free growing B's gear. I can't say that for all the Commercial strains I've done. 
The man's Love for what he does flows with it and shows completely every time. I second what you have said!


----------



## ibitegirls (May 25, 2017)

any info on the Wolf Pack freebie? Hard to find anything lol


----------



## HamNEggs (May 25, 2017)

Though the Silver Lotus isn't turning out too bad. Mostly lemon and fruity. I was looking at White Lotus too. So many to try after this!


----------



## MagicGenetics (May 26, 2017)

Hello I hope everyone's having a great start to their season. I have had some life issues but thankfully these girls are rocking out anyways. So I got the 10 beans dropped all of them and I got 6 boys and 4 girls. I have kept 2 males who have nice purple colors at each node. The girls are very stable, I would say 3 phenos from what I have. There are 2 that are around the same height and both have the hooking back in towards the plant leafs on them( I believe that is from the Snow Lotus). But can't recall exactly when I saw Bodhi talking about the leafs pointing back at the plant. Then there is a shorter girl and 1 that's a little bit taller then the other 2 with the hooked leafs. These pics are at day 17 and they are coming along quite nicely. Also know I manipulated the root ball during stretch so they didn't go crazy on me under this new setup. I have also transplanted them after 12/12 flip to keep them in my happy zone. The photos are a group shot then the tallest, shorty, then the one with the hooing leafs on the fan. Thanks to Mr. and Mrs.B again for this treat/ privilege. It is truly humbling to be able to test these gems. My personal life had put the breaks on a journal but I'm back in the groove again so that will be here soon. I hope everyone has a amazing day/night. Blessings and Bountiful Harvests to everyone.


----------



## maverick45710 (May 26, 2017)

j.t.1986 said:


> Thanks! it was two plants, each topped once. and 4 cobs @35w each(140 total) in a 2.5x1.5 cab. it was a little crammed in there but not too bad


they look very nice! what do you expect for the yield? i just started my first bodhi seeds (2 cowbell & 2 mothers milk). my flowering room is full of other random strains right now but i am looking forward to these bodhi. i have heard great reviews other than a few people said the yield was smaller than other breeders?


----------



## hillbill (May 26, 2017)

4/20 sales of 2016 was my first Bodhi score and I am super happy I did that. Great genetics and variety. Great threads on several forum so a real diversity of info and thinking. The people I read and follow use Bodhi often which is how I became aware of Them. I don't know of many breeders that have the respect of so many respected growers. Have fun.


----------



## JeffSessions (May 26, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Yup welcome to the Strain show
> The previous 1616 pages are insanely packed with grows of said "strains"


'Crosses' not 'strains', right?


----------



## hillbill (May 26, 2017)

A strain may be a cross and a cross may create a new strain but I strain to see how it matters.


----------



## Psyphish (May 26, 2017)

Scored a pack of Time Bandit, fug yeah! Finally some dank OG-ish stuff, I'm still not entirely sure what a good OG is like.


----------



## j.t.1986 (May 26, 2017)

maverick45710 said:


> they look very nice! what do you expect for the yield? i just started my first bodhi seeds (2 cowbell & 2 mothers milk). my flowering room is full of other random strains right now but i am looking forward to these bodhi. i have heard great reviews other than a few people said the yield was smaller than other breeders?


the yield on these ones wont be huge, the portion of the plants i harvested weighed 290g wet, so im assuming around two Oz's dry. and it looks like there will be another 2z's left on both plants if im lucky. for sure 3-4 oz's(good buds not larf) off 2 plants in 1.7 gal coco hempy's vegged for 4 weeks. i was told from the get go that space monkey was not a big yielder though.

for yield i hear people mention goji, and @Freedom farmer 420 said black raspberry did very well yield wise, and the pictures definitely made it look that way


----------



## j.t.1986 (May 26, 2017)

Also, has anyone grown out hindu hashplant?? im torn between that and ssdd for next round, want to go with the best yielder of the two.


----------



## Tstat (May 26, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> The man's Love for what he does flows with it and shows completely every time.


Yea, and not to bum on other breeders, but that guy I mentioned earlier seems just the opposite, lol. I'm definitely going to give Goji a try this time around with the Wolf freebies. I just emailed JB for directions on how to order.

I've been searching for a truly great strain for years and have grown out a shitload of beans. Some have been keepers, most have not. Right now I am still growing Critical Kush, Incredible Bulk, and Pineapple Express as my "commercial" strains. I also run SLH, which is a head stash for me and the family. I wanted to love the Gorilla Bubble, but I'm hoping Goji takes it's place!

Thanks everyone


----------



## luv2grow (May 26, 2017)

HamNEggs said:


> Though the Silver Lotus isn't turning out too bad. Mostly lemon and fruity. I was looking at White Lotus too. So many to try after this!View attachment 3949147


Looks Great! How far along is she?
I had a lot of fun with the SL. Only thing is you gotta puff it slow. One hit too many made everyone I watched get a little weird, kinda like too much caffeine haha


----------



## luv2grow (May 26, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> 'Crosses' not 'strains', right?


However it make sense to you. That's all that matters


----------



## Tstat (May 26, 2017)

Any suggestions for a freebie?

*GG4 x SUNSHINE DAYDREAM -RECOMMENDED FOR OUTDOOR-*

*WOLF PACK (GIESEL x APPALACHIA)*

*KUDRA x SNOW LOTUS*


----------



## MoonTang420 (May 26, 2017)

Pumped guys the room is getting there


----------



## maverick45710 (May 26, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Yea, and not to bum on other breeders, but that guy I mentioned earlier seems just the opposite, lol. I'm definitely going to give Goji a try this time around with the Wolf freebies. I just emailed JB for directions on how to order.
> 
> I've been searching for a truly great strain for years and have grown out a shitload of beans. Some have been keepers, most have not. Right now I am still growing Critical Kush, Incredible Bulk, and Pineapple Express as my "commercial" strains. I also run SLH, which is a head stash for me and the family. I wanted to love the Gorilla Bubble, but I'm hoping Goji takes it's place!
> 
> Thanks everyone


i am also growing pineapple express, critical kush & super lemon haze. i have grown out tons of strains myself and these 3 are my top picks over-all.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 26, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Looks Great! How far along is she?
> I had a lot of fun with the SL. Only thing is you gotta puff it slow. One hit too many made everyone I watched get a little weird, kinda like too much caffeine haha


Thanks, they are about 9 weeks from flip. I am probably going to give it another week or two as they seem to just continually stack new growth. I have noticed two phenos. The one pictured before and this one with smaller denser buds. This is the first Bodhi strain I have grown out and I can't wait to try it.


----------



## ibitegirls (May 26, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Any suggestions for a freebie?
> 
> *GG4 x SUNSHINE DAYDREAM -RECOMMENDED FOR OUTDOOR-*
> 
> ...


I ordered Wolf Pack with my Goji's because of the Chem D connection.

here is some info on Giesel strain: https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/giesel-cut-day-55-ready-to-flush.17900/


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 26, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Any suggestions for a freebie?
> 
> *GG4 x SUNSHINE DAYDREAM -RECOMMENDED FOR OUTDOOR-*
> 
> ...


If it were me id go with the appy cross. Only because once its gone its gone. No more appy pappy around. If not that,, than i would have to flip a coin between the other 2. If you are indoor only than my second choice wouldnt be the Gg4 cross obviously.


----------



## Chef420 (May 26, 2017)

Wolf pack because that's the one I would get.


----------



## Tstat (May 26, 2017)

Thanks guys, I asked for a Wolf Pack. I'm just waiting for an email back with credit card directions


----------



## luv2grow (May 26, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> Pumped guys the room is getting there


Nice!


----------



## torontoke (May 26, 2017)

maverick45710 said:


> i am also growing pineapple express, critical kush & super lemon haze. i have grown out tons of strains myself and these 3 are my top picks over-all.


Surely you jest!


----------



## budLIFE60 (May 26, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Thanks guys, I asked for a Wolf Pack. I'm just waiting for an email back with credit card directions


Good choice. I wish I cloned my wolf pack seeds I had. Great high. Won't be disappointed


----------



## maverick45710 (May 26, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Surely you jest!


no i assure you i am not! pineapple express is my all-time favorite out of hundreds that i have tried.


----------



## torontoke (May 26, 2017)

maverick45710 said:


> no i assure you i am not! pineapple express is my all-time favorite out of hundreds that i have tried.


I suppose that really shows how varied all our preferences are.
good that you found something u obviously enjoy tho.


----------



## J Larue (May 26, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Surely you jest!


There are others.

http://rollitup.org/t/420.941308/


----------



## Rosinallday (May 26, 2017)

Lavender Jack


----------



## Tstat (May 26, 2017)

Pineapple Express always got a bad rap. But, it's really good and a nice, high yielder. Tight, pineapple nugs. Yea, it's named after a movie, but I love growing it.


----------



## luv2grow (May 26, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Lavender JackView attachment 3949647


I dig the layout! And the plants look great too


----------



## apbx720 (May 26, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So, that good, huh?
> 
> Over the years I have stuck with "commercial" seeds of well known varieties. I thought I was getting something amazing with the Gorilla Bubble, and it has once again made me leery of "boutique" breeders. When I look at Bohdi, it just seems like such random breeding, but I guess it's not. Goji looks good and is classified as a high yielder, so I might give it a go. Probably at JB. The promo is:
> 
> ...


(gg4×ssdd) saw 3 females, 1 full herm culled halfway thru flower, 1taller lankier super sour skunky garlic onion pheno(2nd pic), and the first pic is my fave bodhi cut in the garden. She throws a few nanners on lower preflowers sometimes but theyre steril. So glad bodhi let me test this one. I wouldnt have found this terp queen if i woulda read 'recomended for outdoor' since I do indoor. I wouldnt mind gettin an extra pack myself


----------



## luv2grow (May 26, 2017)

what did the males look like?!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 27, 2017)

Took pollen from my 2 ssdd males and my space cake male then slaughtered the bunch May they rest in peace. The only survivor was the black raspberry male only because he hasn't popped open yet but soon he will taste the cold steel of my blade.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 27, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Took pollen from my 2 ssdd males and my space cake male then slaughtered the bunch May they rest in peace. The only survivor was the black raspberry male only because he hasn't popped open yet but soon he will taste the cold steel of my blade.[/QUOTE
> It's about to go down. What you gonna hit with that pollen.


----------



## Tstat (May 27, 2017)

OK, I placed my order! I'm very excited to join the ranks of Bodhi growers!

This is where they will be growing:


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 27, 2017)

Gonna x the ssdd x ssdd. The the space monkey x space cake and hopefully the black raspberry kush x black raspberry. Ideas I'm kicking around but not certain is the space monkey x ssdd and the black raspberry x space monkey


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 27, 2017)

Tstat said:


> OK, I placed my order! I'm very excited to join the ranks of Bodhi growers!
> 
> This is where they will be growing:


Very nice looking space u got there my dude so what u order


----------



## Tstat (May 27, 2017)

Thanks! It's a homemade RDWC and 900 watts of cob Veros. I ordered Goji with Wolf Pack freebies.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 27, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Thanks! It's a homemade RDWC and 900 watts of cob Veros. I ordered Goji with Wolf Pack freebies.


Very nice, I too have sum gogi og maybe pop them next go around. Wished I could order sumthin fro James bean so I could get those wolf pack but I can't justify spending anymore money on seeds I already have 15 packs of bodhi seeds that need popping plus 15 or 20 packs from other breeders. On top of that I just bought an aerocloner so that tied up my budget


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 27, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Thanks! It's a homemade RDWC and 900 watts of cob Veros. I ordered Goji with Wolf Pack freebies.


But gud luck on ur run hope all goes well can't wait to see how they turn out


----------



## Tstat (May 27, 2017)

LOL, I am already planning to buy the Sunshine Daydream. 

_Walking in the tall trees, going where the wind goes.
Blooming like a red rose._


----------



## jwreck (May 27, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Surely you jest!


Greenhouse and barneys ftw! Lol


----------



## luv2grow (May 27, 2017)

Tstat said:


> LOL, I am already planning to buy the Sunshine Daydream.
> 
> _Walking in the tall trees, going where the wind goes.
> Blooming like a red rose._


and it begins!!!!, welcome to the club.

It starts like this  but quickly becomes


----------



## kmog33 (May 27, 2017)

Mother's milk x wookie girls. Planted 6 beans, got 3 girls 3 boys. All looking great.


















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## toddwalker33 (May 27, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Mother's milk x wookie girls. Planted 6 beans, got 3 girls 3 boys. All looking great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice and some bananas in the back to boot


----------



## kmog33 (May 27, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> Nice and some bananas in the back to boot









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosinallday (May 27, 2017)

Cherry Hashplant outgrowing the rest.


----------



## Cezarkush (May 27, 2017)

Skylotus guava and love triangle all got wet couldn't wait. Time to hunt beside a goji and some chem. Got another pack of basement genetics. Shoe for the win


----------



## northeastmarco (May 27, 2017)

A pagoda, love the branching on these


----------



## Cezarkush (May 27, 2017)

Going to be running some ssts this time around seems promising. Hopefully some fire in these packs. It's bodhi so I'll be sure to find some dank.


----------



## maverick45710 (May 27, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Pineapple Express always got a bad rap. But, it's really good and a nice, high yielder. Tight, pineapple nugs. Yea, it's named after a movie, but I love growing it.


i do admit i have not tried any of the bodhi genetics until now. my first bodhi plants are just starting out but i have been growing indoor for almost 10yrs now. i have tried tons of strains and pineapple express is one of my favs. it is so easy to grow and never turns hermie. they always used to advertise the genetics were top secret but they finally let it out that it was a Hawaiian skunk cross. i have a open mind and my opinion may change after growing out some bodhi genetics. i hope it does actually!


----------



## luv2grow (May 27, 2017)

maverick45710 said:


> i do admit i have not tried any of the bodhi genetics until now. my first bodhi plants are just starting out but i have been growing indoor for almost 10yrs now. i have tried tons of strains and pineapple express is one of my favs. it is so easy to grow and never turns hermie. they always used to advertise the genetics were top secret but they finally let it out that it was a Hawaiian skunk cross. i have a open mind and my opinion may change after growing out some bodhi genetics. i hope it does actually!


I think you'll be rewarded in you journey


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 27, 2017)

Just got through trimming the space monkey. Now I can finally go to bed. Was gonna transplant my face off og and my 3 og's but that can wait for tomorrow I'm pooped been a long day


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 28, 2017)

Guess I'm gonna do sum transplanting today. I took down my other space monkeys and dark plasmas so I finally got the extra pots. Can't wait to get my cloner in and try it out. Bet I don't lose know more fire phenos no more.


----------



## luv2grow (May 28, 2017)

couple days into flip


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 28, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> couple days into flip
> View attachment 3950492


Looking gud. What kinda light setup u got there


----------



## luv2grow (May 28, 2017)

its my 100 watt test light  haha 
I said fuck the 600's sitting in the garage.I'm going to do a low watt run.  it's slow!! But kinda fun. the tent is quiet as a mouse. Started shopping EB strips this AM. I have room to add 12 of them. Thinking 6- 3500k and 6- 5000k. the existing strips from the light are 2700kI gotta order Agro Uv bulbs. Screw these reptile bulbs.


----------



## kmog33 (May 28, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> its my 100 watt test light  haha
> I said fuck the 600's sitting in the garage.I'm going to do a low watt run.  it's slow!! But kinda fun. the tent is quiet as a mouse. Started shopping EB strips this AM. I have room to add 12 of them. Thinking 6- 3500k and 6- 5000k. the existing strips from the light are 2700kI gotta order Agro Uv bulbs. Screw these reptile bulbs.
> View attachment 3950506


Thing is cool 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## luv2grow (May 28, 2017)

Makes me laugh every time i open the tent!!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 28, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> its my 100 watt test light  haha
> I said fuck the 600's sitting in the garage.I'm going to do a low watt run.  it's slow!! But kinda fun. the tent is quiet as a mouse. Started shopping EB strips this AM. I have room to add 12 of them. Thinking 6- 3500k and 6- 5000k. the existing strips from the light are 2700kI gotta order Agro Uv bulbs. Screw these reptile bulbs.
> View attachment 3950506


Yeah ever give any thought to a diy cob setup? I'm in the beginning stage of it. I'm in discussions with a friend whose in electronics and is a pretty brilliant guy when it comes to things like this. Gonna start buying some drivers and cobs real soon maybe a few heat sinks. I can build the housing at work. I can also use the tools from work I do sum electric work so I have soldering iron shrink tubes connectors drills and taps just about everything im gonna need. I believe i can get just as gud of yields than my 600's with less electricity and alot less heat. I live in the south so heat is a very big problem plus I just wanna see if I can do it and maybe have a comparison grow


----------



## Vato_504 (May 28, 2017)

Purple sunshine


----------



## Vato_504 (May 28, 2017)

Blue Tara


----------



## luv2grow (May 28, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Yeah ever give any thought to a diy cob setup? I'm in the beginning stage of it. I'm in discussions with a friend whose in electronics and is a pretty brilliant guy when it comes to things like this. Gonna start buying some drivers and cobs real soon maybe a few heat sinks. I can build the housing at work. I can also use the tools from work I do sum electric work so I have soldering iron shrink tubes connectors drills and taps just about everything im gonna need. I believe i can get just as gud of yields than my 600's with less electricity and alot less heat. I live in the south so heat is a very big problem plus I just wanna see if I can do it and maybe have a comparison grow


Yup lots of good hybrid builds going on right now.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Purple sunshine View attachment 3950567


Looking gud man. Wished I would have gotten sum purple diesel but it looks like it disappeared


----------



## Vato_504 (May 28, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Looking gud man. Wished I would have gotten sum purple diesel but it looks like it disappeared


Might as well grab these and wish for the diesel pheno. I seen one on IG that looks good.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 28, 2017)

That looks real good. Hmmmm, I may have to rethink what I wanted to pop next.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3950588
> Might as well grab these and wish for the diesel pheno. I seen one on IG that looks good.


If U find any for sell let me know id greatly appreciate it


----------



## hayrolld (May 28, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Yeah ever give any thought to a diy cob setup? I'm in the beginning stage of it. I'm in discussions with a friend whose in electronics and is a pretty brilliant guy when it comes to things like this. Gonna start buying some drivers and cobs real soon maybe a few heat sinks. I can build the housing at work. I can also use the tools from work I do sum electric work so I have soldering iron shrink tubes connectors drills and taps just about everything im gonna need. I believe i can get just as gud of yields than my 600's with less electricity and alot less heat. I live in the south so heat is a very big problem plus I just wanna see if I can do it and maybe have a comparison grow


Replacing the par watts from a sodium bulb with less heat is pretty easy, you should give a diy set up a try.


----------



## maxamus1 (May 28, 2017)

@Vato_504 how did ur chocolate trip turn out?


----------



## Rosinallday (May 28, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Looking gud man. Wished I would have gotten sum purple diesel but it looks like it disappeared


SBFH has Purple Sunshine in stock and 20% off until tomorrow. Code #SEEDSFORALL


----------



## Vato_504 (May 28, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> @Vato_504 how did ur chocolate trip turn out?


Curing now bro. She's frosty as hell. The taller pheno is still going. That might be a 8 or 9 weeker.


----------



## Cezarkush (May 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Purple sunshine View attachment 3950567


How are those mine don't seem to be as vigorous as all my other bodhi gear.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 28, 2017)

Cezarkush said:


> How are those mine don't seem to be as vigorous as all my other bodhi gear.


To me they moving along. I wanna switch to coco to get that yield and faster veg but don't wanna sacrifice that flavor and simplicity.


----------



## maxamus1 (May 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Curing now bro. She's frosty as hell. The taller pheno is still going. That might be a 8 or 9 weeker.


A good cure definitely made a big difference in taste and high. Racey for me but not for the wife. After the racey feeling man it takes us on a trip in our own head. Just close ur eyes n let it take u on a trip.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 28, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> A good cure definitely made a big difference in taste and high. Racey for me but not for the wife. After the racey feeling man it takes us on a trip in our own head. Just close ur eyes n let it take u on a trip.


That's what I'm about to look for in these Mexican seeds.


----------



## maxamus1 (May 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> That's what I'm about to look for in these Mexican seeds.



Good luck n hope ur ct turns out the same as mine did or better.


----------



## Rosinallday (May 28, 2017)

Purple Sunshine femaleView attachment 3950646


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 28, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> SBFH has Purple Sunshine in stock and 20% off until tomorrow. Code #SEEDSFORALL


Thnx my friend but they won't ship to my state


----------



## ray098 (May 28, 2017)

Swamordered ing said:


> Danky Bank STOCK:
> 
> 
> Every dynasty order comes with a freebie ofHoney Badger Haze (C99/WW x Ms. Universe) !
> ...


Hi have you ordered from these guys recently


----------



## Cletus clem (May 28, 2017)

Cutting it close, ive come to the realization that i should not have no Bodhi seeds available to pop as i see fit. Just wet 5/11 of my last pack, clusterfunk freebies. A buddy just ordered cobra lips so we agreed to an exchange of cuts. Was going to pop some beans i won on youtube but Bodhi was calling to me! Have a rosin press to build and my more cowbells to come down shortly and i should be good to get me some ssdd and goji og, lemon hashplant also seems to be calling to me. 2 fine ASS's to go into flower this week too!


----------



## hillbill (May 29, 2017)

ASS is in vape rotation and seems a balanced hybreed with a dankness that I can't quite label. Quite strong and a fun one for me while doing something fun. Of course, more things are more fun with ASS so that logic could be bogus. I will definitely do more ASS in the future.


----------



## Cletus clem (May 29, 2017)

hillbill said:


> ASS is in vape rotation and seems a balanced hybreed with a dankness that I can't quite label. Quite strong and a fun one for me while doing something fun. Of course, more things are more fun with ASS so that logic could be bogus. I will definitely do more ASS in the future.


One quality i have noticed in my observation of ASS is that its pretty stinky, but, good in a weird way. I cant help but to smell my finger after i touch em.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 29, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Cutting it close, ive come to the realization that i should not have no Bodhi seeds available to pop as i see fit. Just wet 5/11 of my last pack, clusterfunk freebies. A buddy just ordered cobra lips so we agreed to an exchange of cuts. Was going to pop some beans i won on youtube but Bodhi was calling to me! Have a rosin press to build and my more cowbells to come down shortly and i should be good to get me some ssdd and goji og, lemon hashplant also seems to be calling to me. 2 fine ASS's to go into flower this week too!


Wow sounds like u got a full plate bro. Gud luck with all that I'm to lazy and uncoordinated


----------



## j.t.1986 (May 29, 2017)

the lower portion of my space monkey plants are doing very well after just one week.. with the tops dry now and these still going, it might turn into my best crop yet, yield and quality wise.

the smoke after 5 days drying and two in the jar is great already.. potent and long lasting.. its a very clear high, and comes down nice.. the one ive been smoking has that great diesly taste.. A++

   

i will get some dried nug shots up soon, they are not lacking in bag appeal whatsoever.

Edit: i also just wanted to add that these plants were great to grow, super easy. no problems, not one bit of fuss out of either pheno. even with the partial harvest they didnt stress or miss a beat, im still a beginner grower so the credit has to go to the plants here


----------



## Cletus clem (May 29, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Wow sounds like u got a full plate bro. Gud luck with all that I'm to lazy and uncoordinated


20+ years in a restaurant kitchen, currently not working, some degree of adhd. Piece of cake. Projects and plants is my sanity.


----------



## Cletus clem (May 29, 2017)

j.t.1986 said:


> the lower portion of my space monkey plants are doing very well after just one week.. with the tops dry now and these still going, it might turn into my best crop yet, yield and quality wise.
> 
> the smoke after 5 days drying and two in the jar is great already.. potent and long lasting.. its a very clear high, and comes down nice.. the one ive been smoking has that great diesly taste.. A++
> 
> ...


Right on dude. Them look great!


----------



## Nu-Be (May 29, 2017)

On this Memorial Day, regardless of how everyone feels about war, please take a moment to honor our brothers and sisters who've made the ultimate sacrifice.



We're getting Rocky Mountain high this weekend.



Finishing up my smoke report on the bodhi bubba katsu x wookie testers, one of which is seen here.  Real good mountain smoke for hiking and splitting logs.


----------



## apbx720 (May 29, 2017)

(bubbashine × kashmir) #supernaturalselections


----------



## Tstat (May 29, 2017)

So my beans should be here tomorrow. That's some fast service!
Quick question- how do you guys germinate seeds? I usually put them in a rock wool cube and keep it moist. Sometimes I soak them overnight in sterile water. Just wondering if anyone has a better method...


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 29, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So my beans should be here tomorrow. That's some fast service!
> Quick question- how do you guys germinate seeds? I usually put them in a rock wool cube and keep it moist. Sometimes I soak them overnight in sterile water. Just wondering if anyone has a better method...


I wouldn't say my method is better but it works for me. I put mine In a damp paper towel and puth that inside a baggie and place it somewhere warm. Ocean grown' s Vader og soaks his in water for I think 24 hours then places them in a paper towel but whatever floats ur boat.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 29, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> (bubbashine × kashmir) #supernaturalselections
> View attachment 3950943


 Awesome!!! Where did u score those gems?


----------



## Cezarkush (May 29, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So my beans should be here tomorrow. That's some fast service!
> Quick question- how do you guys germinate seeds? I usually put them in a rock wool cube and keep it moist. Sometimes I soak them overnight in sterile water. Just wondering if anyone has a better method...


I go water till they sink then into dirt.just my way works for me.


----------



## UrbanHustler (May 29, 2017)

Hi all, so far Bodhi's Praying Tower Sativa is my favorite of his, any other recommendations based on that preference?


----------



## apbx720 (May 29, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Awesome!!! Where did u score those gems?


Got em from shoe a while back. Pre release i believe.


----------



## apbx720 (May 29, 2017)

Basement dank genetics @Al Yamoni 

(Goji og × dank sinatra)  

(Sshp×ds)


----------



## luv2grow (May 29, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Basement dank genetics @Al Yamoni
> 
> (Goji og × dank sinatra)View attachment 3951289 View attachment 3951285 View attachment 3951288
> 
> (Sshp×ds)View attachment 3951286


First pic looks like a storm trooper helmet! 
Looking sic as usual


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 29, 2017)

UrbanHustler said:


> Hi all, so far Bodhi's Praying Tower Sativa is my favorite of his, any other recommendations based on that preference?


Chocolate trip if you can find any, or chocolate trip f2. Or apollo11 f4,, and again if you can find any.


----------



## Shmozz (May 29, 2017)

Here's the ladies. They'll be heading outside in a day or two! 
Blueberry Hashplant #1BBHP #2

BBHP #3

Sunshine Daydream
 
Lazy Lightning #1
 
Lazy Lightning #2
 
Oroblanco


----------



## COGrown (May 30, 2017)

UrbanHustler said:


> Hi all, so far Bodhi's Praying Tower Sativa is my favorite of his, any other recommendations based on that preference?


Genius Thai if its available. I actually liked Buddha's Hand better than Prayer Tower, but Buddha's Hand was made with both indica and sativa phenos of lemon thai, so it may be less likely to find a winner. There was also a Juicy Fruit Thai x Snow Lotus available for a while.


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 30, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Genius Thai if its available. I actually liked Buddha's Hand better than Prayer Tower, but Buddha's Hand was made with both indica and sativa phenos of lemon thai, so it may be less likely to find a winner. There was also a Juicy Fruit Thai x Snow Lotus available for a while.


It's still around

https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/juicy-fruit-thai-x-snow-lotus/499


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 30, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Basement dank genetics @Al Yamoni
> 
> (Goji og × dank sinatra)View attachment 3951289 View attachment 3951285 View attachment 3951288
> 
> (Sshp×ds)View attachment 3951286


@Al Yamoni has got some sure fire hey! Nicely grown mate, they look unreal


----------



## elkamino (May 30, 2017)

SSDD pheno2, day 23 of 12/12: 


SSDD pheno #4, also day 23:


----------



## twistedinfinity (May 30, 2017)

elkamino said:


> SSDD pheno2, day 23 of 12/12:
> View attachment 3951655
> 
> SSDD pheno #4, also day 23:
> View attachment 3951656


Looking good! Excited to see how they move along 

I just popped a full pack of SSDD last night myself, have grown it before, but I wasn't as experienced as I am today and ended up letting my female go after a round or two.


----------



## elkamino (May 30, 2017)

I'm moving soon  so here's all I'm allowing myself to have in veg/clone right now, a SSDD that's the granddaughter of my fave smoke so far. 
 
She smells of buttery muffins with a tiny bit of off-ness to the butter that's somehow satisfying. Powerful but up high. I'm flowering her for the second time right now (Mom is #2 in above post) and plan on keeping a not-flowering version of her around as a houseplant/conversation piece until I can flower again.  

She'll look like this in 3 weeks


----------



## UrbanHustler (May 30, 2017)

Thanks for the recommendations, I wrote them down and will see if I can score them.


----------



## ray098 (May 30, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Glg and james bean both have time bandit and james has bogo


Thanks for the info just got my 1st order from jb


----------



## Tstat (May 30, 2017)

Me too! Thanks everyone. Nothing left to do but


----------



## MoonTang420 (May 30, 2017)

This is moontang the bush a secret chief and a cherry sunshine


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 30, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Thanks for the info justView attachment 3951793 got my 1st order from jb


Sweet what did u order and what freebies did u pick


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 30, 2017)

Got my new grow room setup and everything but I only have one inline fan. What would u say would be a better use of the fan, intake or exhaust. I plan on adding a new inline fan just gotta save up the money then I can have both air intake and exhaust. Not sure if it make a difference on which one to use but I have a wall mounted fan thanks in advance


----------



## torontoke (May 30, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Got my new grow room setup and everything but I only have one inline fan. What would u say would be a better use of the fan, intake or exhaust. I plan on adding a new inline fan just gotta save up the money then I can have both air intake and exhaust. Not sure if it make a difference on which one to use but I have a wall mounted fan thanks in advance


Blow the heat out it will suck in cool if it's not sealed.


----------



## ShyGuru (May 30, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Got my new grow room setup and everything but I only have one inline fan. What would u say would be a better use of the fan, intake or exhaust. I plan on adding a new inline fan just gotta save up the money then I can have both air intake and exhaust. Not sure if it make a difference on which one to use but I have a wall mounted fan thanks in advance


I second that. You want to exhaust the heat. Only put an intake fan if you don't care about smell. If you're not running a filter than I'd still suggest a larger exhaust fan before spending on a intake. Well unless you live in a permanently cold environment and are venting in outside air


----------



## ray098 (May 30, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Sweet what did u order and what freebies did u pick


Purple wookie and wolf pack for the freebie


----------



## Mr.Head (May 31, 2017)

I'm getting some very slight Purpling on my Love Triangle in veg. I don't think my space has dipped below 21 C and if it did it wouldn't have been for more than an hour or so. We'll see whats going to happen in flower which starts today. Maybe she's just sensitive, or maybe my soil didn't cook long enough. Either way she seems healthy enough. They'll get a EWC/Humic/Fulvic Tea Saturday.



My first scrog have a feeling it will be a big ol mess after stretch. LT left, Karma's Bike Kush 2.0, Blue Tara. The other seeds i started all turned out to be male so I have one empty tote and one with a 8 inch blue tara in it. If the blue tara is a female it should stretch enough to hit the screen. I'll throw a femmed seed into the empty tote and it can 12/12fs.

There's some issues with the Biker Kush I haven't been 100% on top of the garden. One of my dogs has cancer and only a few days left. It's been a rough month. This dog helped me through a lot of very rough moments in my life and without her I might not even be here. Watching your best friend die is horrible.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 31, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Blow the heat out it will suck in cool if it's not sealed.


Technically it's not sealed it's a room with the door shut. I made the door so there is very little gap on the bottom. I'll be exhausting the air out the bottom of my house via a whole in the floor and the inline fan sits on top of it with ducting running to the lights. I'm thinking with lack of places that air can enter that it may not receive enough fresh air. That's why I think I need a second inline fan that I want to mount to the door to pull in fresh air since that's where my wall fan is mounted it can help circulate the fresh air brought in. So is this over kill am I over thinking the situation.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 31, 2017)

[QUOTE="Mr.Head, post: 13564156, member: 636380". One of my dogs has cancer and only a few days left. It's been a rough month. This dog helped me through a lot of very rough moments in my life and without her I might not even be here. Watching your best friend die is horrible.[/QUOTE]

My strongest sympathies to you. I've buried two wonderful labs over the years, and have a third - a gorgeous tan and white boy that's now 6.

I told each of them when they were pups: 'I promise to give you the best life I can provide, and keep you fed, exercised, loved, and healthy. And when the time comes that life becomes a struggle for you; when your joy has been replaced with pain and suffering, I will not prolong your suffering for my own selfish reasons, but be strong enough to put you first.

My heart goes out to you, amigo.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 31, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> [QUOTE="Mr.Head, post: 13564156, member: 636380". One of my dogs has cancer and only a few days left. It's been a rough month. This dog helped me through a lot of very rough moments in my life and without her I might not even be here. Watching your best friend die is horrible.


My strongest sympathies to you. I've buried two wonderful labs over the years, and have a third - a gorgeous tan and white boy that's now 6.

I told each of them when they were pups: 'I promise to give you the best life I can provide, and keep you fed, exercised, loved, and healthy. And when the time comes that life becomes a struggle for you; when your joy has been replaced with pain and suffering, I will not prolong your suffering for my own selfish reasons, but be strong enough to put you first.

My heart goes out to you, amigo.





[/QUOTE]
Thanks Amos, means a lot brother. We gotta focus on the good times we've had.

She was super bad last week, the vet said I should try some drugs before I put her down, I couldn't take her crying I was balling my eyes out, pretty much have been for a month. Setting up an appointment to arrange for end of life stuff today so I'm prepared as to what to expect and stuff, the vet thinks it's going to be a sudden need to put her down so she wants me prepared.

She seems better on the drugs. Playing wanting to go for walks eating lots. She's happy but I'm afraid it's all going to go south quick. It's deceiving cause it seems like she's getting better but they said the cancer is so bad she's got 30-60 days 2 weeks ago.

I'm worried how my other dog is going to react. They are rarely more than a few feet apart.


----------



## luv2grow (May 31, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm getting some very slight Purpling on my Love Triangle in veg. I don't think my space has dipped below 21 C and if it did it wouldn't have been for more than an hour or so. We'll see whats going to happen in flower which starts today. Maybe she's just sensitive, or maybe my soil didn't cook long enough. Either way she seems healthy enough. They'll get a EWC/Humic/Fulvic Tea Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 3952081
> 
> ...





Mr.Head said:


> I'm getting some very slight Purpling on my Love Triangle in veg. I don't think my space has dipped below 21 C and if it did it wouldn't have been for more than an hour or so. We'll see whats going to happen in flower which starts today. Maybe she's just sensitive, or maybe my soil didn't cook long enough. Either way she seems healthy enough. They'll get a EWC/Humic/Fulvic Tea Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 3952081
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that man. I lost Bo two years ago to cancer. The drugs did the same thing for him. Perked him right up like nothing was wrong. But it didn't last long. Very hard moment that still makes me tear up. I just try and think of how much Joy was brought into my life in our time together. It's a slim consultation but it replaces sadness to a smile. 

As far as the LT's go. Every one I've grown out has had that Deep red in the Stem and Petiole. The Red is typically brought on By genetics or your lights color temp dipping far red during veg. Ain't no thing really. 

In Honor of you Dog's life with you!!!!!!!!!!!!! We dedicate this LT Leaf to Science! It's red tiger striped up it's petiole


----------



## Amos Otis (May 31, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> She was super bad last week, the vet said I should try some drugs before I put her down, I couldn't take her crying I was balling my eyes out, pretty much have been for a month. Setting up an appointment to arrange for end of life stuff today so I'm prepared as to what to expect and stuff, the vet thinks it's going to be a sudden need to put her down so she wants me prepared.


Lay down with her...hold her...whisper to her all the things you know she already knows - how wonderful she is...how much you love her. Make sure that your face stays right in front in licking distance. You want to be the last thing she sees, because you are what she's loved all these years.

If she could, she would tell you what a wonderful life she's had with you, and how she's gonna brag to all the other dogs in heaven about you. She'd also probably ask you to consider giving another of her needy cousins a home, as there are far more dogs that need great companions such as you - and not enough 'you.s' to go around. 

Your other dog will mourn, as you will. As I've done. But if you have the capacity to care for another young'un, a new pup is an amazing tonic.


----------



## Soulman4466 (May 31, 2017)

Hey Head, so sorry to hear about your pup. I can tell how much you love her, you should feel good knowing that you have a special bond and gave her a great life. It makes me feel really great to see all the dog lovers here.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 31, 2017)

Soulman4466 said:


> Hey Head, so sorry to hear about your pup. I can tell how much you love her, you should feel good knowing that you have a special bond and gave her a great life. It makes me feel really great to see all the dog lovers here.


What's not to love? When compared to.......hang on....someone's at the door....


----------



## elkamino (May 31, 2017)

I had to bury a best friend a few years back too. It took a while to be ready to get another, knowing they don't hardly live long enough. And then Budsy came along, at just the right time, and all is well in our world again. 



He brings a lot of joy, but mostly he just gathers our firewood. 
 

...and, since we in a BODHI thread... here's some Granola Funks from last year, with the guard dog...


----------



## Nu-Be (May 31, 2017)

Ditto on the sentiments from everyone, @Mr.Head and I would just say remember all the great times you had together, and think of all the ones you'll have in the future when you eventually join her.

All the advice about helping her through it is right. Being there with them in their final moments gives 'em peace. I had to put Wookiee down because of cancer when he was 6, and I held him for 10 minutes after he passed. He was such a good boy, and he loved pot leaves! 



When I broke up with an ex, I left Kona with the ex and her kids. Never heard from them again, but think of Kona often.



My lady's never had any pet, but loves dogs. This thread is so inspirational! It's time we got a pup.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 31, 2017)

Dogs are the best man. Don't own one yet but I grew up with a German shepherd since I was 5. Had to put him down the summer I graduated high school. Shitty. Once I get my own house I want a pack of germen shepherds 


On a lighter note here's some mothers milk. Super impressed with my first run of bodhi so far. Just ordered a pack of sunshine day dream


----------



## Soulman4466 (May 31, 2017)

Hey nu-be, was wookiee an airedale? Great dogs.. lots of energy. We have giant schnauzers.(toilet beard) They are pig herders and are alot of work when young but the love and dedication they give easily make them family. Maybe if we had some pigs they would chill out!!!

My cherry-o x ssdd are all mostly above ground, lots of weirdos and 2 sets of twins. The Viet 7 x dreadbread are Killing it. Super vigorous.


----------



## kingzt (May 31, 2017)

elkamino said:


> I'm moving soon  so here's all I'm allowing myself to have in veg/clone right now, a SSDD that's the granddaughter of my fave smoke so far.
> View attachment 3951687
> She smells of buttery muffins with a tiny bit of off-ness to the butter that's somehow satisfying. Powerful but up high. I'm flowering her for the second time right now (Mom is #2 in above post) and plan on keeping a not-flowering version of her around as a houseplant/conversation piece until I can flower again.
> 
> ...


how did that pheno grow? Was she a smaller or taller growing plant?


----------



## Dream Beaver (May 31, 2017)

guava hashplant. my fav bodhi


----------



## Dream Beaver (May 31, 2017)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 3952148


fucking MAJESTIC


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 31, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> guava hashplant. my fav bodhi
> 
> View attachment 3952232


Damn shit looks amazing gonna have to add her to the list


----------



## Dream Beaver (May 31, 2017)

Dread Bread x Sunshine Daydream 19 days in


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 31, 2017)

Man all these great looking testers go in around can't wait till that get the thumbs up so I can get my hands on them keep up the great work guys


----------



## Dream Beaver (May 31, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> There's some issues with the Biker Kush I haven't been 100% on top of the garden. One of my dogs has cancer and only a few days left. It's been a rough month. This dog helped me through a lot of very rough moments in my life and without her I might not even be here. Watching your best friend die is horrible.


My heart goes out to you. Much respect.


----------



## Shmozz (May 31, 2017)

About to pop my legend og x wookie testers! Taking half my plants outside tomorrow, so my tent has some room now. Thinking of keeping my SSDD inside for a while and bloom it with the testers. (Maybe I'll chuck some pollen if I get a stellar male) 

I love this time of year! Just cut down a couple trees and dug 4 big holes. ( I'd post a pic, but as my pappy used to say, "hole's a hole") Covered in sweat and ready for a beer and a bowl!


----------



## ShyGuru (May 31, 2017)

Shmozz said:


> as my pappy used to say, "hole's a hole"


Hmmm I'm not quite sure that's what he meant by that lol


----------



## Nu-Be (May 31, 2017)

Soulman4466 said:


> Hey nu-be, was wookiee an airedale? Great dogs.. lots of energy. We have giant schnauzers.(toilet beard) They are pig herders and are alot of work when young but the love and dedication they give easily make them family. Maybe if we had some pigs they would chill out!!!
> 
> My cherry-o x ssdd are all mostly above ground, lots of weirdos and 2 sets of twins. The Viet 7 x dreadbread are Killing it. Super vigorous.


Yeah man, Wookiee was an Airedale.  Great dogs, especially on a farm.

Finally finished my smoke report for the bubba katsu x wookie testers. Pretty detailed, long read. Good smoke.

Evaluation & Smoke Report​
*Strain, Lineage & Breeder?*

bodhi’s Bubba Katsu x Wookie testers

*Indoor Grown or Outdoor?*

Indoor under 12x Cree 3590 3500K COBs @1400ma in a 4x4 tent

*Organics or Synthetics? *

Recycled Organic Living Soil (ROLS) in Sub-Irrigated Planters (SIPs) (two 3gal cloth pots both on top of an 18gal SIPs reservoir, two plants per rez)

*Grow report: veg & flower time, stretch, issues.*

Vegged for about 75 days. Very slow growing, and need to be spread out, trained and topped for yield. Droopy leaves throughout veg – comes from the Bubba, I’ve read? These took the longest of anything I’ve ever seen to clone – 7 to 9 weeks when other cuts rooted in 2. Flowered for 49 days and they were done, for sure. Could run them longer, but no point. Very little stretch. They only stretched when rootbound in veg, not much in flowering. Maybe 25%. Weren’t the happiest in flowering, and seemed to have some lockout or pH issues, but still produced some of the most frost and best smells I’ve grown.

*Yield, Bag Appeal & Density* (yields are from 3gal cloth pots)


*Pheno 1:* 45g. Nice golfball and smaller nugs, shaped like pine cones. Fairly dense, but not fat calyxes. Sticky and jams the grinder.

 


*Pheno 2:* 47g. Surprising yield from the smallest plant, but great bag appeal. The frostiest, stickiest I’ve seen. The purple and super dark green colas are photogenic as hell with the slightly yellowing coat of frost. A little leafy, and not super dense.

 


*Pheno 3:* 40g. Looser nugs that are very leafy and hard to trim. Very sticky and good frost coverage, but the nug structure is not a keeper.

 


*Pheno 4:* 46g. Nugs are caked, even on leaves, and the trichs look slightly phosphorescent - mildly canary colored. Exceedingly sticky, and buds have purple calyxes inside. Not dense, and a little leafy, but nobody cares.

 

*Aroma Level & Description*


Pheno 1: 7/10 fairly loud, but gross. Straight up Cheetos. Not kidding. It’s a crazy smell, but not good.


Pheno 2: 9/10 very loud and intoxicating smell. It was cherry when first dry, but it’s leaning towards Concord grape in cure. Stinks up the whole house, but doesn’t smell like weed.


Pheno 3: 6/10 sorta strong, but weird smelling again. In the jar, this one smells exactly like smoked salmon – lox – with a floral note at the end. It makes me want to gag. Ground up, it smells like lemon Skittles. Weird, huh?


Pheno 4: 8/10 loud and proud of its cherry grape. In the jar, it has strong hints of rose and sage, but with a little tartness on the end.

*Smoke Report and Ratings (Taste, Effects, Smoothness, Duration, etc.)*


Pheno 1: 6/10. Vaping, it tastes like flowery Cheetos in the mouth – think plumeria with powdered cheddar. On exhale, it goes bad and tastes like burning hair with some chocolate mixed in. Lingers like cheap powdered cheese in the mouth. A little harsh. Quick effects, immediately puts pressure behind the eyes, lowering eyelids. Sedated but clear mind. Makes me dizzy and has some strange effects on distance vision - almost psychedelic. After the 30min rush, it's very relaxing and makes for good sleep. Nice nighttime smoke, but only has effects for an hour or so.


Pheno 2: 9/10. Vaping this brings out the strong cherry flavor, with Jasmine green tea in the back end. Stems taste like fresh blueberries. Flavor coats your mouth and throat, lingering. Smooth. Very fast acting. Immediate restlessness, but feels like you're in slo-mo. Focused, almost OCD on tasks. Visual and audio stimulation to the max, almost psychedelic. Making music on this is phenomenal! Lasts for a couple hours. Great for intense hiking or physical labor.


Pheno 3: 6/10. Tastes nothing like it smells. It’s sweet and pumpkin-spice with a little onion in the background. Mouth-coating flavor that numbs the tongue and throat a little. Fairly smooth smoke. Feel it a little bit right away, but then kinda creeps over the next 10min. Heavy eyelids, body relaxing. Clear headed, but definitely a nighttime smoke. Makes for great sleep. Quite short duration – 30 or 45min max.


Pheno 4: 8/10. Strong front notes of Concord grape juice, with a fresh tartness. Like #2, floral hints of rose and sage in the finish. Smoke is very smooth but acrid - makes you want to sneeze if exhaled through the nose. Then it's party time! Dancing! Very medicating, but with a lot of sway and swagger if social. No impact on speech or coherence. Can be introspective if you're alone, but not an impediment to clear thought or words. Calm and surprisingly focused high. Lasts a couple hours.

*Medicinal value?*

The green phenos are great nighttime smoke for chilling and early bedtime. Not pain-relieving, but they definitely make for great sleep. The purple phenos are a higher buzz, more for social or getting shit done. 

*Overall impression?*

Not for a novice grower, and not a commercial strain, but it’s great as head stash. I’m partial to the purple phenos because they smell, taste and look better than the green phenos, and they have more uplifting effects. Mega bag appeal on the purple phenos as long as people can get over the leafiness. I wouldn’t travel with this except in a sealed jar, because it’s dank.

*Keeper?*

The purple phenos are definitely keepers for head stash. Great looks, great smells, great uplifting effects, and very fast flowering.


----------



## RootzGemini (May 31, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> There's some issues with the Biker Kush I haven't been 100% on top of the garden. One of my dogs has cancer and only a few days left. It's been a rough month. This dog helped me through a lot of very rough moments in my life and without her I might not even be here. Watching your best friend die is horrible.


Sorry to hear about your pup Mr. Head


----------



## apbx720 (May 31, 2017)

Heres a couple of my favorite phenos from the no til raised bed, 12/12 from seed so i could get a good look at their variety. These are from thw wizard hat mom (ss1)

Ssdd f2


----------



## apbx720 (May 31, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Yeah man, Wookiee was an Airedale.  Great dogs, especially on a farm.
> 
> Finally finished my smoke report for the bubba katsu x wookie testers. Pretty detailed, long read. Good smoke.
> 
> ...


Kick ass report nube, as always!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 31, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Awe no problem at all!
> 
> 1. Ssdd(wiz hat)
> 2. Ssdd(ss3)
> ...


Has anything really changed on this list? I did like Black Raz that you suggested, I like that it is fast with solid nugs. Are there anymore like this? Mother's Milk is on my short list. I just started 2 packs of SSDD and I hope that I dont have 8 males per pack like my first try lol... I would really like to find another fast strain like Black Raz and SunShine#4. Thanks...


----------



## Chef420 (May 31, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Yeah man, Wookiee was an Airedale.  Great dogs, especially on a farm.
> 
> Finally finished my smoke report for the bubba katsu x wookie testers. Pretty detailed, long read. Good smoke.
> 
> ...


Excellent review. Wow. As far as what I look for in a smoke report you exceeded expectations. And with pIctures.


----------



## Chef420 (May 31, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Heres a couple of my favorite phenos from the no til raised bed, 12/12 from seed so i could get a good look at their variety. These are from thw wizard hat mom (ss1)
> 
> Ssdd f2View attachment 3952291 View attachment 3952292 View attachment 3952293 View attachment 3952294 View attachment 3952299


Is this a good example of wizard structure? I grew a purple wookie and it had that same funky top.


----------



## apbx720 (May 31, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Has anything really changed on this list? I did like Black Raz that you suggested, I like that it is fast with solid nugs. Are there anymore like this? Mother's Milk is on my short list. I just started 2 packs of SSDD and I hope that I dont have 8 males per pack like my first try lol... I would really like to find another fast strain like Black Raz and SunShine#4. Thanks...


Wow i dont even remember posting that lol but that list is pretty damn same still. I might put the gg4×ssdd higher atm but thats just splitting hairs. I recently ran a bunch of redeyed genetics and got bodhis dj short blueberry × a11 and sunshine 4 in late flower but nothings really changed the list as of now. I might actually bump the more cowbell or black raz for this (bubbashine×kashmir)R cut that i have. The black raz kinda drifted on me a little bit. Doesnt yield like it did but it sure is some frosty tasty smoke. Good luck on the new ssdd hunt. I love seeing new ssdd phenos


----------



## apbx720 (May 31, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> Is this a good example of wizard structure? I grew a purple wookie and it had that same funky top.


Ya buddy the first 2 pics resemble mamas wiz hat appearance. Heres a lower that kinda has the look too...

Heres mama (wiz hat ss1).  

Edit: disregard the thumbnail, not sure why its there


----------



## Tstat (May 31, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> guava hashplant. my fav bodhi


Damn, every time someone posts a new cross it makes want to order more! That said, out of the currently available crosses, which one yields the best? I ask because they all look amazing, quality wise. I put 6 Goji and 6 Wolf Pack in cubes today, after soaking them. They all sank.

So, all things being equal (I KNOW they aren't) which cross that is available, is considered a heavy yielder. (That's a better way to put it, lol).


----------



## rikdabrick (May 31, 2017)

First day of flowering. There's 15 Bodhi plants in here. There's some Dream Beaver, SSDD, Skywalker OG x Pipeline (unreleased tester aptly renamed Andy Irons OG by my buddy) and Jamaican x Goji OG (also an unreleased tester). Fingers crossed and prayers heavenward


----------



## Rosinallday (May 31, 2017)

Dragon's Blood(f4) Hashplant confirmed blood pheno. Collecting pollin from 2 males with the blood trait. This one kicks out these cool red stems...


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 31, 2017)

Gotta 4x8 tent packed full got sum ssdd, space cake, space monkey, black raspberry, and sum buckeye purple. I'll be chunking sum pollen in the next week or 2 not sure what crosses I'm gonna make. Wish I could have ended up with a male buckeye purple so I could have sum more buckeye purple seeds and make sum crosses with sum bodhis strains especially the gogi og and the ssdd


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 31, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Ya buddy the first 2 pics resemble mamas wiz hat appearance. Heres a lower that kinda has the look too...View attachment 3952338
> 
> Heres mama (wiz hat ss1). View attachment 3952344
> 
> Edit: disregard the thumbnail, not sure why its there


Damn that shit looks great super frosty great work bro


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 31, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Wow i dont even remember posting that lol but that list is pretty damn same still. I might put the gg4×ssdd higher atm but thats just splitting hairs. I recently ran a bunch of redeyed genetics and got bodhis dj short blueberry × a11 and sunshine 4 in late flower but nothings really changed the list as of now. I might actually bump the more cowbell or black raz for this (bubbashine×kashmir)R cut that i have. The black raz kinda drifted on me a little bit. Doesnt yield like it did but it sure is some frosty tasty smoke. Good luck on the new ssdd hunt. I love seeing new ssdd phenos


What redeye you run? Gonna toss some pics on their thread? You may have already I haven't looked


----------



## luv2grow (May 31, 2017)

elkamino said:


> I had to bury a best friend a few years back too. It took a while to be ready to get another, knowing they don't hardly live long enough. And then Budsy came along, at just the right time, and all is well in our world again.
> 
> View attachment 3952148
> 
> ...


Holy fuc!!!! that dog is rad! what a stick. I can only imagine the argument that ensued when you guys loaded up. LMFAO!


----------



## luv2grow (May 31, 2017)

Solid report Nu!
@apbx720 I'm curious about the light recipe


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 1, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Solid report Nu!
> @apbx720 I'm curious about the light recipe


The light recipe, im assuming youre refering to actual lighting? 2.5 amps + 220 volts ran alternating current to yr standard 600w hps open batwing reflector. The key is the open reflector. Anytime yr light passes thru glass (perfectly clean) you lose 15% or more. The trick is being able to cool them. Thats where my 2 mini split ac units come in. The plants love love love chowing down on these red spectrum hps.


hockeybry2 said:


> What redeye you run? Gonna toss some pics on their thread? You may have already I haven't looked


I ran fremont troll, welches wonder, and dogtrap. All locktite dads offspring. The solo dogtrap is the only one im considering keeping. Hard to beat out bodhiseeds, maybe im just bias.

Heres one more pic of ssdd1 wiz hat that really accentuates the wizard hat appearance. The leafs are the brim if the hat


----------



## torontoke (Jun 1, 2017)

Tower of elfinstone


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 1, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> The light recipe, im assuming youre refering to actual lighting? 2.5 amps + 220 volts ran alternating current to yr standard 600w hps open batwing reflector. The key is the open reflector. Anytime yr light passes thru glass (perfectly clean) you lose 15% or more. The trick is being able to cool them. Thats where my 2 mini split ac units come in. The plants love love love chowing down on these red spectrum hps.
> 
> I ran fremont troll, welches wonder, and dogtrap. All locktite dads offspring. The solo dogtrap is the only one im considering keeping. Hard to beat out bodhiseeds, maybe im just bias.
> 
> Heres one more pic of ssdd1 wiz hat that really accentuates the wizard hat appearance. The leafs are the brim if the hatView attachment 3952701


Very insightful. Thanks buddy! Make sure to toss some pics in the red eye thread. Would love to see em!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 1, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Tower of elfinstone
> View attachment 3952756


Damn she's a beast


----------



## torontoke (Jun 1, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Damn she's a beast


Still only on day 46 got a lil filling out to do


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 1, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Still only on day 46 got a lil filling out to do


 Cant wait To see what she looks like when she's done


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 1, 2017)

Dragon's Blood Hashplant female that has the blood trait.


----------



## Shmozz (Jun 1, 2017)

Just got 8 of the legend x wookie testers into their soak last night. Hoping for some funk!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 1, 2017)

Appalachian Super Skunk getting close to chop day. I got two distinct phenos

This cool chunky purple one
 







 


and this seem to be the more common "skunk" leaning pheno


 
 




Unfortunately the pics do them no justice and I certainly don't have them dialed in (should've top dressed these awhile ago) but I'll give the best two another run and probably gift the other clones out. I'm only getting a strong skunk smell from one. No pics of it this time but its the one I didn't clone and it seems to be middle of the road between these two phenos. Its really chunky with great stacking and LOUD. *sigh*

Oh and heres some babies in the clone/seedling tent, overdue for an up-pot.
Mothers Milk, Time Bandit, and Space Cake (few clones of Blood Orange x Genius in the back) 
I didn't snap any pics of the Blood Orange I have in flower but I will say I'm IN LOVE with the smells coming off both. They smell like sweet tangerines!


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 1, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Appalachian Super Skunk getting close to chop day. I got two distinct phenos
> 
> This cool chunky purple one
> View attachment 3953019
> ...


Very nice! Maybe a re-veg is in order for the one that didn't clone? Give it another go


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 2, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Very nice! Maybe a re-veg is in order for the one that didn't clone? Give it another go


Possibly, if the smoke is as good as I think its going to be. Then again, there are so many others I want to get to. Every time I log in to this thread my next round of Bodhi changes and my wish list grows.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 2, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Heres a couple of my favorite phenos from the no til raised bed, 12/12 from seed so i could get a good look at their variety. These are from thw wizard hat mom (ss1)
> 
> Ssdd f2View attachment 3952291 View attachment 3952292 View attachment 3952293 View attachment 3952294 View attachment 3952299


Those look amazing. Oh how I wish I could get mine to look like that towards the end. Every time I look back at my DTW pics I sigh, wondering what in the hell I'm doing with my built soil that leaves my plants looking so hungry/burnt at the end. Bottled nutes were kind of a no brainer but this ROLS shit leaves me feeling like a freakin noob!

@Mr.Head - I'm really sorry to hear about your dog. I just put mine down a few weeks ago after a long battle with illness. I swear I didn't see my bed for months. I stayed up with him and slept on our couch downstairs because if I went to bed he'd try to follow me (always slept beside our bed) and he'd fall down the stairs if no one was there to assist him down. 
My heart has been broken since. I cry at least once a day (and I'm bawling again) because I miss him so much. When our son had cancer that dog never left his side and slept in his room on the nights he spent in the hospital. His was a Golden named Samwise. We've had a few dogs over the yrs but none as smart, sweet, and in tune as this one. My God I miss that dog! 
My hearts with ya.


----------



## mjinc (Jun 2, 2017)

Loving the photos of these Bohdi seeds people are posting. Thinking of picking up some gogi og, sunshine daydream, guava hashplant and appalachian super skunk. Will probably pick up about 20 of each and do some phenotype hunting.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 2, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Those look amazing. Oh how I wish I could get mine to look like that towards the end. Every time I look back at my DTW pics I sigh, wondering what in the hell I'm doing with my built soil that leaves my plants looking so hungry/burnt at the end. Bottled nutes were kind of a no brainer but this ROLS shit leaves me feeling like a freakin noob!
> 
> @Mr.Head - I'm really sorry to hear about your dog. I just put mine down a few weeks ago after a long battle with illness. I swear I didn't see my bed for months. I stayed up with him and slept on our couch downstairs because if I went to bed he'd try to follow me (always slept beside our bed) and he'd fall down the stairs if no one was there to assist him down.
> My heart has been broken since. I cry at least once a day (and I'm bawling again) because I miss him so much. When our son had cancer that dog never left his side and slept in his room on the nights he spent in the hospital. His was a Golden named Samwise. We've had a few dogs over the yrs but none as smart, sweet, and in tune as this one. My God I miss that dog!
> My hearts with ya.


Thanks for the kind words and sorry for your loss . Lots of dog lovers in this thread.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 2, 2017)

my best friend on the right. I'd lose my shit if anything happened to him had him since he was a puppy the on on the left someone dumped off at my house so I kept him and took care of him. They love to place chase sorry to hear bout all y'alls dogs breaks my heart.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 2, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Thanks for the kind words and sorry for your loss . Lots of dog lovers in this thread.


Sorry bout your dog sir
I've only had my buddy for 8months and can only imagine what your going through.
Just adopted my pups mom the other night.
Never had a dog since childhood now I got 200plus pounds of dog and don't know how I lived without em.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 2, 2017)

Day 12 in the flip. looks like this is what I'm working with screen wise. A little stretch but not as much as I anticipated. Goji on the right Not a scrog pheno! but it is a she so yay. LT left could be a really good screen queen. Vigorous Veg growth and a small stretch. This is all under my low wattage light. So I'm sure these two have some traits that won't really be seen this run.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 2, 2017)

I luv having alot of variety of seeds to choose from. But it makes it difficult to choose when it's time to start a new grow. So far I have it narrowed down to 3 strains. It's between the gogi og, black triangle, and Hindu hasplant. Never grown any of these so if u could chime in and help me decide if greatly appreciate it.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 2, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I luv having alot of variety of seeds to choose from. But it makes it difficult to choose when it's time to start a new grow. So far I have it narrowed down to 3 strains. It's between the gogi og, black triangle, and Hindu hasplant. Never grown any of these so if u could chime in and help me decide if greatly appreciate it.


Haven't seen anyone post that Hindu hashplant so I hope you do that one first
Been thinking bout grabbing a pack myself.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 2, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Day 12 in the flip. looks like this is what I'm working with screen wise. A little stretch but not as much as I anticipated. Goji on the right Not a scrog pheno! but it is a she so yay. LT left could be a really good screen queen. Vigorous Veg growth and a small stretch. This is all under my low wattage light. So I'm sure these two have some traits that won't really be seen this run.
> View attachment 3953309 View attachment 3953315 View attachment 3953317


Looking gud my man gonna have to throw a scog on my ladies soon got too many sativa leaning ladies in my room. Need to start doing more research when picking seeds I prefer indica little stretch and better yield but gud luck on ur run guy


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 2, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Those look amazing. Oh how I wish I could get mine to look like that towards the end. Every time I look back at my DTW pics I sigh, wondering what in the hell I'm doing with my built soil that leaves my plants looking so hungry/burnt at the end. Bottled nutes were kind of a no brainer but this ROLS shit leaves me feeling like a freakin noob!
> 
> @Mr.Head - I'm really sorry to hear about your dog. I just put mine down a few weeks ago after a long battle with illness. I swear I didn't see my bed for months. I stayed up with him and slept on our couch downstairs because if I went to bed he'd try to follow me (always slept beside our bed) and he'd fall down the stairs if no one was there to assist him down.
> My heart has been broken since. I cry at least once a day (and I'm bawling again) because I miss him so much. When our son had cancer that dog never left his side and slept in his room on the nights he spent in the hospital. His was a Golden named Samwise. We've had a few dogs over the yrs but none as smart, sweet, and in tune as this one. My God I miss that dog!
> My hearts with ya.


I would suspect that maybe youre experiencing ph lockout. If theres not enough calcium/ lime then the acidity of the peat moss can cause the ph to drop below acceptable levels for mj to thrive. Couple that with poor ph'ed water and or over watering and it really gets bad.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 2, 2017)

My 15yr old lab & 12 yr old puggle-sorry @Mr.Head  
P.s. phone home & starflight beans doin good-pics when i get off work


----------



## kaka420 (Jun 2, 2017)

More Cowbell (forum cut x 88g13hp). Loving bohdi products so far, first experience. Mostly bought the variety to dust my forum cut mom with cowbell pollen but looking forward to smoking these girls.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 2, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Haven't seen anyone post that Hindu hashplant so I hope you do that one first
> Been thinking bout grabbing a pack myself.


As per ur request and my curiosity il fill one spot with the Hindu hasplant


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 2, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> My 15yr old lab & 12 yr old puggle-sorry @Mr.Head View attachment 3953350 View attachment 3953351
> P.s. phone home & starflight beans doin good-pics when i get off work


That's a beautiful lab, amigo. Fifteen....man, I hope. My first two labs, a black, then a chocolate, both passed before 12. This is my boy Charlie Murphy, now at 6 1/2, and the day I met him.

 
 

So, I guess I should post some Bodhi content - front left is Soraya @ 7 1/2 weeks, looking like it'll go 10. Two Double Dutch Oven [ ! ] in the rear, and a Jack Skellington front right


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 2, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> That's a beautiful lab, amigo. Fifteen....man, I hope. My first two labs, a black, then a chocolate, both passed before 12. This is my boy Charlie Murphy, now at 6 1/2, and the day I met him.
> 
> View attachment 3953369
> View attachment 3953373
> ...


Thanks man-she was my 1st dog-never had one when i was a kid couldnt afford it they said-she is having a lil trouble getting around but doin great at 15


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 2, 2017)

Sst some alfalfa seeds going to get blended and added to ten gal of water and fulpower. Gives the girls a hell of a growth spurt. On the bodhi not all my love triangle, starflight guavas, and sky lotus' are above soil got between 7-10 of each.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 2, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Looking gud my man gonna have to throw a scog on my ladies soon got too many sativa leaning ladies in my room. Need to start doing more research when picking seeds I prefer indica little stretch and better yield but gud luck on ur run guy


Oh!!!,,, Sativa's can be where it's at for a scrog!!! I really enjoy them. They are the ones you can do a 3x6' screen single plant with  Indica is much tougher in that regard. You need some stretch to make a screen flow. That's why I feel scrog works well for all these 40-60% or vice versa crosses rolling around now a days.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 2, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> That's a beautiful lab, amigo. Fifteen....man, I hope. My first two labs, a black, then a chocolate, both passed before 12. This is my boy Charlie Murphy, now at 6 1/2, and the day I met him.
> 
> View attachment 3953369
> View attachment 3953373
> ...


 Sneaky Amos rocking a Soraya and this is the first we've seen of it?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 2, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Oh!!!,,, Sativa's can be where it's at for a scrog!!! I really enjoy them. They are the ones you can do a 3x6' screen single plant with  Indica is much tougher in that regard. You need some stretch to make a screen flow. That's why I feel scrog works well for all these 40-60% or vice versa crosses rolling around now a days.


I've tried the scrogg before and it didn't work for me may try it again in the future. But right now I'm just using a trellis net to help hold up the branches.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 2, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Haven't seen anyone post that Hindu hashplant so I hope you do that one first
> Been thinking bout grabbing a pack myself.


I popped 3x Hindu HPs and got 3 males... figure my odds at some ladies on the next drop are getting better, lol!


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 2, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I've tried the scrogg before and it didn't work for me may try it again in the future. But right now I'm just using a trellis net to help hold up the branches.


That's how I learned. Error after error. To be honest with ya. In my mind I have never had a perfect screen. Maybe that's why I keep going back to it. In that regard, those error's made me focus on the wonderful world of horticultural science. I have a solid background working around Horticulturalists my whole life. But shit once you have the drive to learn it for yourself, the gloves come off!! Anyway i hope you give it another go and if ya need any help PM me and I'll do what i can from this keyboard to help ya haha


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 2, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> That's how I learned. Error after error. To be honest with ya. In my mind I have never had a perfect screen. Maybe that's why I keep going back to it. In that regard, those error's made me focus on the wonderful world of horticultural science. I have a solid background working around Horticulturalists my whole life. But shit once you have the drive to learn it for yourself, the gloves come off!! Anyway i hope you give it another go and if ya need any help PM me and I'll do what i can from this keyboard to help ya haha


Thanks alot will do. I had one plant in a 4x4 tent she did real gud in veg. But when I flipped her in she started of gud but the buds hit a point where they just stopped growing. They were still very small I waited and waited and finally after a few weeks of not growing I just cut her down chunked her. Had such high hopes thought I was gonna get a huge harvest.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 2, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Yo Shmozz, I got my GLG shirt today & along w/ it came my first post 420 order which should mix well w/ SSDD or Cherry Sunshine  I don't need help I just need another credit card lmao
> View attachment 3947444


wow , Strawberry Fields is sold out & not returning  
Guess I just got lucky to get that one pack


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 2, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> White lotus and prayer tower were both purchased, I was not not a big fan of either in comparison to most other bodhi I have run.


I wonder how the Prayer Tower indica that was available as a 420 freebie is gonna turn out


----------



## Chef420 (Jun 2, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> That's how I learned. Error after error. To be honest with ya. In my mind I have never had a perfect screen. Maybe that's why I keep going back to it. In that regard, those error's made me focus on the wonderful world of horticultural science. I have a solid background working around Horticulturalists my whole life. But shit once you have the drive to learn it for yourself, the gloves come off!! Anyway i hope you give it another go and if ya need any help PM me and I'll do what i can from this keyboard to help ya haha


I've been growing for a year and I could write a book on what NOT to do growing cannabis. Ugh. I'm determined to succeed. I'll take your advice when I get to scroggin'.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 2, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Greenhouse and barneys ftw! Lol


Greenhouse lmao I love color coated seeds lol


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Purple sunshine View attachment 3950567


Damn I'm kicking myself in the ass for not getting this strain


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 2, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Chocolate trip if you can find any, or chocolate trip f2. Or apollo11 f4,, and again if you can find any.


I wanted the Chocolate Trip but instead settled for 
Hazemans - Cocoa Puffs - Genetics: Darwoh 2.5 Chocolate Thai x Chocolat Trip


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 2, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Thanks for the info justView attachment 3951793 got my 1st order from jb


after the 420 promo I went to JB & wanted PSSDD but sold out so instead of Bodhi this time I went for 
a 5 pack of TGA Subcool - Jillybean


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 2, 2017)

I love dogs I have 2 of them & just lost a mini pin so I feel for ya but lets stop w/ the dog pics already, I come here to see buds


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 2, 2017)

the buds didn't get much bigger than what u see here


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 2, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 3953646 the buds didn't get much bigger than what u see here


Damn man that sucks, it looked promising. You scrapped it?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Damn man that sucks, it looked promising. You scrapped it?


Yup scrapped her. I was so excited going into that grow and it looked so promising and filled in the net so well I was so happy an excited then it crapped out on me


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 2, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Yup scrapped her. I was so excited going into that grow and it looked so promising and filled in the net so well I was so happy an excited then it crapped out on me


Yeah man that's shitty.. any idea why?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah man that's shitty.. any idea why?


I wish. That's what made me put the whole scrogg idea on the back burner couldn't afford another loss and I needed the space. Plus not sure I could take another disappointment like that again lol it broke my heart


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 2, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 3953646 the buds didn't get much bigger than what u see here


Container size! Gotta focus on the unseen zone. 
From what I can see in the pic that was your draw back. Scrog equals canopy, Canopy equals root mass. Lack of said mass equals stunting, lack of aeration, lockout's galore. Bigger pots for her and roll it again!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 2, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Container size! Gotta focus on the unseen zone.
> From what I can see in the pic that was your draw back. Scrog equals canopy, Canopy equals root mass. Lack of said mass equals stunting, lack of aeration, lockout's galore. Bigger pots for her and roll it again!


4 gallons not big enuff? What size would you recommend


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 2, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I wish. That's what made me put the whole scrogg idea on the back burner couldn't afford another loss and I needed the space. Plus not sure I could take another disappointment like that again lol it broke my heart


I feel ya bout disappointment, I'm learning all this and my standards from 25yr smoking far exceeds my skill set..  But I'll get there, I have no doubt..


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 2, 2017)

No doubt guy persistence pays off


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 2, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> 4 gallons not big enuff? What size would you recommend


10 would have worked 15 better for a single plant 4x4 scrog run. That single plant has 16sq ft canopy give or take of course. So to pull that off you would have had to do a insane amount of feeding and flushing to maintain the roots happy zone. Send me a pm We will get ya dialed if ya want to try another run!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 2, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> 10 would have worked 15 better for a single plant 4x4 scrog run. That single plant has 16sq ft canopy give or take of course. So to pull that off you would have had to do a insane amount of feeding and flushing to maintain the roots happy zone. Send me a pm We will get ya dialed if ya want to try another run!


@doniawon grows some stupid massive plants out of little buckets. Lol, skillZ. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 2, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> That's a beautiful lab, amigo. Fifteen....man, I hope. My first two labs, a black, then a chocolate, both passed before 12. This is my boy Charlie Murphy, now at 6 1/2, and the day I met him.
> 
> View attachment 3953369
> View attachment 3953373
> ...


Have you tried any of the Double Dutch out yet ? I ran 2 of them and have a baby going now. Said 2 ended up males. So I went ahead and collected some pollen incase I am able to run a female.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 2, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> @doniawon grows some stupid massive plants out of little buckets. Lol, skillZ.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yes he does !!


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 2, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> @doniawon grows some stupid massive plants out of little buckets. Lol, skillZ.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yeah but homie goes military regimental haha! It's do able for sure. Remember that 3 by 6' Silver lotus in a 6 gallon i posted last year? Pain in the ass but doable.I'm just working with what I see my man  haha


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 2, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> I would suspect that maybe youre experiencing ph lockout. If theres not enough calcium/ lime then the acidity of the peat moss can cause the ph to drop below acceptable levels for mj to thrive. Couple that with poor ph'ed water and or over watering and it really gets bad.


When I build the soil from scratch I'm adding a mix of Lime/Gypsum/Oyster shell flour. 
But, these were grown in a fresh batch. 
I'm going to do a slurry test and see just where its at because I think you may be right. The liming agents may not be fully available yet and/or I need to up the ratios. 
To me, it seems as though the cations are off and the plant is struggling with uptake...especially K.
I hope I get to that "supercharged" soil with more runs...or at least before my frustration takes over and drives me back to the bottles.

Oh and honestly, I don't think the Down to Earth dry amendments are the best quality I could be using. Seems as though my other sources last quite a bit longer.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jun 2, 2017)

Finished run of SSDD taken down at 63 days. Finally finished drying after 10 days, but ready to go into jars for the long haul. By the way have I mentioned how much trimming REALLLLLLLY sucks when you are a 1 person show. Sorry for the shitty pic quality.


----------



## Serva (Jun 3, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> after the 420 promo I went to JB & wanted PSSDD but sold out so instead of Bodhi this time I went for
> a 5 pack of TGA Subcool - Jillybean


Haha, I had to get both! So the next plants will be: PSSDD (sprouted), SSDD (flipped), SS4/spring love blessing (sprouted), Jillybean (flipped), Tardis (sprouted)


----------



## Cletus clem (Jun 3, 2017)

I got a fever, the only prescription is....   #1,2,5 & 7 will get a second run. #3,6,&10 looked great and all but nothing mind blowing. #5 the only one to really lean hashplant so id like to see it again. 1&2 really stole the show though. The contrast in color, deep greens and purples, reds, the bright orange hairs with glistrning white frost for days. They were glowing beacons of dankness.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Jun 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> That's a beautiful lab, amigo. Fifteen....man, I hope. My first two labs, a black, then a chocolate, both passed before 12. This is my boy Charlie Murphy, now at 6 1/2, and the day I met him.
> 
> View attachment 3953369
> View attachment 3953373
> ...


----------



## Upstate2627 (Jun 3, 2017)

Amos, I like Ur choice on dogs. I have a yellow n chocolate n used to have a black lab. Only dogs I'll ever own.

Bty, went 10 for 10 on the HaOG x SL testers.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 3, 2017)

I am a little behind on this thread so someone may have posted about this already. But has anyone smoked there Ass yet ? 

(Appy super skunk)


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 3, 2017)

Well I finally got my strain line up picked out. Got time bandit already popped and only 2 of the 6 Apollo 11 popped and they're barely moving they might get tossed. Throwing sum Hindu hasplant and sweet and sour chem compliments of very gud friend in a paper towel today


----------



## Nu-Be (Jun 3, 2017)

This summer's tester shootout has begun.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 3, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> I am a little behind on this thread so someone may have posted about this already. But has anyone smoked there Ass yet ?
> 
> (Appy super skunk)


My ASS is still hanging 

And 1 is still finishing up. Prob chop the last one next weekend. By then I should have something to sample from the others and I'll throw up a quick smoke report on the 2 different phenos I got.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 3, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> I got a fever, the only prescription is.... View attachment 3953815View attachment 3953816 View attachment 3953817View attachment 3953819 #1,2,5 & 7 will get a second run. #3,6,&10 looked great and all but nothing mind blowing. #5 the only one to really lean hashplant so id like to see it again. 1&2 really stole the show though. The contrast in color, deep greens and purples, reds, the bright orange hairs with glistrning white frost for days. They were glowing beacons of dankness.


Man those are beautiful love all the colors coming out and tons of frost what strain is it. I think i got a fever too cough cough i need sum of that


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 3, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> I got a fever, the only prescription is.... View attachment 3953815View attachment 3953816 View attachment 3953817View attachment 3953819 #1,2,5 & 7 will get a second run. #3,6,&10 looked great and all but nothing mind blowing. #5 the only one to really lean hashplant so id like to see it again. 1&2 really stole the show though. The contrast in color, deep greens and purples, reds, the bright orange hairs with glistrning white frost for days. They were glowing beacons of dankness.


Well played. Looks good


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 3, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> This summer's tester shootout has begun.
> 
> View attachment 3953864


Great looking line up man. Awesome choices


----------



## j.t.1986 (Jun 3, 2017)

some space monkey nugz. lovin them.
 


was having a hard time deciding what to drop next.. was gonna do the hindu hashplant, ended up dropping 6 starfighter f2 x lbl in the shot glass this morning


----------



## J Larue (Jun 3, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I love dogs I have 2 of them & just lost a mini pin so I feel for ya but lets stop w/ the dog pics already, I come here to see buds


Poor baby !  Two pages with dog pics in support of a good man who's dealing with losing his good friend, among 1,625 pages and 32,000 posts in this thread.

How awful for you, ya little baby. Grow up asshole.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 3, 2017)

Alright had a hour to clean the LT up and train the beautiful stretch she pushed last night. Counting her out a day early, Touche Triangle touche... 
Numbers are in @ 63 tops in a 2.2 sq ft zone. Haven't got the Goji numbers yet but they really don't look worth the 3 seconds it would take to count them lol


----------



## Cletus clem (Jun 3, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Man those are beautiful love all the colors coming out and tons of frost what strain is it. I think i got a fever too cough cough i need sum of that


More cowbell. Ref. The saturday night live skit from where it gets its name. The whole plant was pretty amazing. #2 was 4' tall. I wish i had time to cut all the shitty fan leaves off and get a pic of it, too much work to do, up till 4 am. 


hockeybry2 said:


> Well played. Looks good


Thanks man. Was very excited about this strain.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jun 3, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> I am a little behind on this thread so someone may have posted about this already. But has anyone smoked there Ass yet ?
> 
> (Appy super skunk)


My little ASS is just not ready. Week 4ish? Ended up transplanting it. (Was a cutting i took to determine sex) 
By the looks of it should be pretty potent, stem rub is very skunky and nodes are stacking like pancakes. Seems like a donkey dick producer in the making!


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 3, 2017)

Space Nectar(Santa Cruz Blue Dream x Wookie 15) 2 phenos, the first picture is at day 49 of 12/12 the second is at day 42.  
Here's some Black Triangle(Triangle Kush x 88g13/HP) both are on day 42 of 12/12.
Finally some Goji OG f2's made by me! The first is on day 49, the second is on day 42. 
Thanks for looking, hope everyone is doing well. I'm an animal lover too, so very sorry for your loss. We lost a young blue pit to an automobile 2 years ago this July and miss him dearly. Still have a 14 year old dachshund, 11 year old yellow English Labrador and 2 cats... super surprised that my lab results didn't have any hair in them!
All plants pictured above are from seed, first run, hand watered in Coco.
Here's a canopy shot of Lucky Charms 8 x Wookie 15 and Wi-Fi 43 x Wookie 15(testers) they will be hitting the bloom room soon, I think I have a couple showing male already.
And last but not least, thank you again Mr. And Mrs. B. for these amazing genetics! There's been something special about every Bodhi plant that I've grown, even if it's not a keeper for me.


----------



## ibitegirls (Jun 3, 2017)

ssdd is curing in jars.. today is day 14. I have not done this in a while so i wanted some advice.

the humidity in jars is fluctuating with the room humidity... last week it was 60%, this week its 65%

should i continue burping for 1 minute a day until it reaches below 60%??


----------



## Serva (Jun 3, 2017)

I would open the jar everytime the humidity is going over 65% for 30min, taking care the humidity in the room is lower! Opening everyday is contraproductive in my opinion.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 3, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> @doniawon grows some stupid massive plants out of little buckets. Lol, skillZ.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Fact


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 3, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Sneaky Amos rocking a Soraya and this is the first we've seen of it?


Well, you know, posting pics is so 2016. Also, I hadn't seen that strain even mentioned, so who knew there was a curiosity factor in play?

I popped 2 and had two girls, and am embarrassed to admit I let one die of thirst at 4 weeks in bloom - I've never seen plants soak up liquids so fast - the sister is the same way.



Sassafras¥ said:


> Have you tried any of the Double Dutch out yet ? I ran 2 of them and have a baby going now. Said 2 ended up males. So I went ahead and collected some pollen incase I am able to run a female.


Not yet, but am looking forward to it - they're gorgeous. I popped 2 and got 2 girls, both are dazzling. I got the 11 pack as a freebie from Neptune.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 3, 2017)

Chocolate trip (Hershey kiss pheno) finish in 50 days.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 3, 2017)

Can any of you groovy growers and bean makers recommend a specific brand of colloidal silver available from Amazon? 3 of 4 of my saved Ancient OGs failed, and the one left is a vibrant girl that's already given me 7 rooted clones. My only hope in extending the line is S1, and my Goji S1 project last year was a fail. I'm thinking I'll pop my remaining goji beans to find a male for an ancient goji f2 as they'll likely gimme the goods of both, but still....would like to get a precise recommendation of the CS. Thanks in advance, amigos.


----------



## ray098 (Jun 3, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> 4 gallons not big enuff? What size would you recommend


I have s#4 in scrog and she is in a 55 gal tub with 40 gals of nutes


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Well, you know, posting pics is so 2016. Also, I hadn't seen that strain even mentioned, so who knew there was a curiosity factor in play?
> 
> I popped 2 and had two girls, and am embarrassed to admit I let one die of thirst at 4 weeks in bloom - I've never seen plants soak up liquids so fast - the sister is the same way.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, even the males of DDO are BOMB looking, that and stink to high heaven!! The male I decided to keep and take pollen off of was loaded with trichs, and grew faster than his brother. Pheno #2 was the slower one and lanky, absolutely no trichs on him at all. Can't wait to get a female of this strain. Only have 5 beans left. That's exactly where I ended up getting mine. (Neptune seed bank).


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 3, 2017)

ray098 said:


> I have s#4 in scrog and she is in a 55 gal tub with 40 gals of nutes


Damnn!!! That's above my capabilities and income think I'll stick with 3 and 4 gallon pots I'm happy with those


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 3, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Finished run of SSDD taken down at 63 days. Finally finished drying after 10 days, but ready to go into jars for the long haul. By the way have I mentioned how much trimming REALLLLLLLY sucks when you are a 1 person show. Sorry for the shitty pic quality. View attachment 3953771


Hell yeah!! Nice bro.. however I have NO clue what SSDD is? Sorry. Unless it's some sort of Sour Diesel cross??


----------



## ray098 (Jun 3, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Damnn!!! That's above my capabilities and income think I'll stick with 3 and 4 gallon pots I'm happy with those


If i can do it you can too this is my 1st scrog and my 1st bodhi now i am hooked on both lol


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 3, 2017)

ray098 said:


> If i can do it you can too this is my 1st scrog and my 1st bodhi now i am hooked on both lol


Not sure I have the funds for sumthing of that size


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 3, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Hell yeah!! Nice bro.. however I have NO clue what SSDD is? Sorry. Unless it's some sort of Sour Diesel cross??


Sunshine daydream


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 3, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Sunshine daydream


Nice... never heard of that strain before.. however she sure like one hell of a yielder!!! Damn good job bro


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 3, 2017)

Guava Hashplant


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 3, 2017)

Is there a difference between worm castings and earthworm castings


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 3, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Guava Hashplant
> View attachment 3954173


Nice... what soil you using there bro?


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 3, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Is there a difference between worm castings and earthworm castings


I wouldn't think so. I'd say there is some EC that is of better quality though..


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 3, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> I wouldn't think so. I'd say there is some EC that is of better quality though..


 Thanks the place I usually get my castings from don't specify it just says castings. But I was in Wal-Mart today and seen some straight from nature earthworm castings so I grabbed a bag I was running low anyway figured it can't hurt either way


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 3, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Thanks the place I usually get my castings from don't specify it just says castings. But I was in Wal-Mart today and seen some straight from nature earthworm castings so I grabbed a bag I was running low anyway figured it can't hurt either way


Yeah I've used the same exact brand from Walmart. Seemed to have worked good 4 me.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 3, 2017)

Well I did luck up and end up with a male buckeye purple and he's starting to show purple on the pollen sacs so I'm pretty pumped about that. Gonna collect as much as I can for current and future runs. Hopefully I can make some more buckeye purple seeds. I lost 6 from the start from not sprouting and dampening and 1 from being a male so I took a hit with those.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 3, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Nice... what soil you using there bro?


This stuff called cream of the crop. I live in a big outdoor growing community where we are really spoiled. I just drive down the road to the local growing store and they have everything you could possibly wish for. Bulk soils are foundation, bumper crop and cream of the crop-$135 per yard. Organic fully amended I just added some wormcastings.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 3, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> This stuff called cream of the crop. I live in a big outdoor growing community where we are really spoiled. I just drive down the road to the local growing store and they have everything you could possibly wish for. Bulk soils are foundation, bumper crop and cream of the crop-$135 per yard. Organic fully amended I just added some wormcastings.


Right on brother that's awesome


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 3, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Wow i dont even remember posting that lol but that list is pretty damn same still. I might put the gg4×ssdd higher atm but thats just splitting hairs. I recently ran a bunch of redeyed genetics and got bodhis dj short blueberry × a11 and sunshine 4 in late flower but nothings really changed the list as of now. I might actually bump the more cowbell or black raz for this (bubbashine×kashmir)R cut that i have. The black raz kinda drifted on me a little bit. Doesnt yield like it did but it sure is some frosty tasty smoke. Good luck on the new ssdd hunt. I love seeing new ssdd phenos


Alright man, I just ordered Mother's milk and BBHP with GG4xSSDD for the freebies. Which one would be the best producer of the group?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 3, 2017)

Sorry guys, I just grabbed the last BlueBerryHP from GLG...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 3, 2017)

ibitegirls said:


> ssdd is curing in jars.. today is day 14. I have not done this in a while so i wanted some advice.
> 
> the humidity in jars is fluctuating with the room humidity... last week it was 60%, this week its 65%
> 
> should i continue burping for 1 minute a day until it reaches below 60%??



I have used Bovida packs with some great success. No burping needed,, (unless you cant help to open the jar and give a quick sniff or 2 like i do  )


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 3, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Alright man, I just ordered Mother's milk and BBHP with GG4xSSDD for the freebies. Which one would be the best producer of the group?


 Not sure about yield but my buddy says the mothers milk is awesome


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 3, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Sorry guys, I just grabbed the last BlueBerryHP from GLG...


Good one, I'm sure they'll restock. Thought I was getting the last pack a couple of times on that one. Got 2 backup packs and gonna make f2's.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 3, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Yeah I've used the same exact brand from Walmart. Seemed to have worked good 4 me.


Same here. Seem to work good for me as well. Good ole wallymart. Grabbed a few other veggies on the half price rack as well. All they needed is a lil love and some H20 and back to life they are.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jun 3, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Hell yeah!! Nice bro.. however I have NO clue what SSDD is? Sorry. Unless it's some sort of Sour Diesel cross??


Thanks man., as Freedom farmer 420 said SSDD = Sunshine Daydream. That and Goji OG are probably the best known Bodhi Seed strains.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 4, 2017)

I have been struggling to get my soil in good shape lately. So, I ordered a bunch of soil from "Build-a-Soil" and I am now just getting around to using it. These plants were started in my old soil mix and they were probably stunted from it, so bear with me. It is also hard to know which seed is going to stretch like crazy and which one is going to stay squat. I am starting to find out that the phenos that I like best are usually the slow vege ones with little stretch in flower. Anyways, I will share some crappy pics with you guys. 

This is Black Raz at week 6. It is a short plant and I probably need to vege it longer, but it does pack on weight pretty fast. It is very dense and the buds are golf ball size. 
 
It would be a good producer if I allowed it more vege time. The buds are very swollen and dense. It has the "new shoe" smell right now.
 

Black Raz, different pheno. Its a small plant, but it is a fast finisher. It would be great for someone, like me, that is still trying to dial in their soil. This strain is does not have a big cola, but it makes up for it with dense side branches. These two didnt get cloned off of and the keeper was held back so that I could get plenty of clones off of it.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 4, 2017)

I was suprised by Dragon Fruit. I was expecting a long flowering sativa type but I got a chunky, fast flowering type from my pack. I was expecting some fluffy buds, but these are a lot like the Black Raz as far as bud structure. I have to admit, I had some of my best yields from chunky plants like this. Dragon Fruit has more of a candy smell to it like sweet tarts.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 4, 2017)

Sorry, same plant, I just hit the wrong button... For a freebie, this kicked ass!
 

Prayer Tower sativa. Not bad, but I like Dragon Fruit better. Maybe I should do a smoke test before I start making claims though... Chunky, dense, and fast. All of these pics are @ 6weeks. I have high expectations for my next round with my new soil.


Just to throw this in here, but here is "Sour Kush" by Reserva P. It's a big fluffy turd next to my Bodhi stuff. I am DONE buying these $100 seed packs that dont have any winners! It looks big, but it's all fluff and no frost at all... It seems like it wants 10-12 weeks to get solid. I am starting to enjoy the fast and chunky strains a lot, even if they dont have huge buds.


----------



## JeffSessions (Jun 4, 2017)

Hadn't caught up on this thread since all the dog pics, dusty in here this morning. Stoner's dogs are the best dogs. Mine is 13 now. We've probably only got another 20 or 30 good years together. That's what I keep telling myself anyway.



Dream Beaver said:


> guava hashplant. my fav bodhi
> 
> View attachment 3952232


DANG! Have you grown any of the other guava crosses? I've been wanting to pick one up and haven't seen much about the differences between the three.



MojoRizing said:


> Finished run of SSDD taken down at 63 days. Finally finished drying after 10 days, but ready to go into jars for the long haul. By the way have I mentioned how much trimming REALLLLLLLY sucks when you are a 1 person show. Sorry for the shitty pic quality. View attachment 3953771


I like those Fiskars for pruning, but the spring gets old trimming really fast. Maybe try some loop handled scissors instead? Still going to get old, but I find them less carpal tunnel inducing.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jun 4, 2017)

Smoking on my keeper sunshine 4. Little heavier than I prefer especially at 7:30 AM but tastes great and it's all I got atm. One of the easiest trimming strains I've ever grown which means it will stay around a while.
 
And since no dog lover can see everyone post their dog pics and not throw up a match,
 
Marley 9 month old golden had her since she was 8 weeks, she is hanging out with her best friend "kitty".


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 4, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Sorry, same plant, I just hit the wrong button... For a freebie, this kicked ass!
> View attachment 3954475
> 
> Prayer Tower sativa. Not bad, but I like Dragon Fruit better. Maybe I should do a smoke test before I start making claims though... Chunky, dense, and fast. All of these pics are @ 6weeks. I have high expectations for my next round with my new soil.
> ...


Sorry bout your sour kush from rp-mine has been a keeper for 4yrs now-maybe pop a few more-good luck man


----------



## Cletus clem (Jun 4, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> Hadn't caught up on this thread since all the dog pics, dusty in here this morning. Stoner's dogs are the best dogs. Mine is 13 now. We've probably only got another 20 or 30 good years together. That's what I keep telling myself anyway.
> 
> 
> DANG! Have you grown any of the other guava crosses? I've been wanting to pick one up and haven't seen much about the differences between the three.
> ...


Chikamasa with the curved tip FTW. Sharper, lighter, easier to manuver as the curved tip clears your line of vision as well as conforms to the shape of the bud. And the key superiority factor....no god damn spring working against you with every cut. Despite popular belief it is actually easier to open a pair of scissors then to squeeze them closed with a spring working against you. Also, no spring to break or lose, and no stupid shitty locking mechanism to accidentally engage every five fucking minutes.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Jun 4, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> Amos, I like Ur choice on dogs. I have a yellow n chocolate n used to have a black lab. Only dogs I'll ever own.
> 
> Bty, went 10 for 10 on the HaOG x SL testers.


 Forgot to say that the yellow labs name is "Bodhi".


----------



## ray098 (Jun 4, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Smoking on my keeper sunshine 4. Little heavier than I prefer especially at 7:30 AM but tastes great and it's all I got atm. One of the easiest trimming strains I've ever grown which means it will stay around a while.
> View attachment 3954513
> And since no dog lover can see everyone post their dog pics and not throw up a match,
> View attachment 3954514
> Marley 9 month old golden had her since she was 8 weeks, she is hanging out with her best friend "kitty".


Good job looks nice whats the taste like and how long was the flowering time


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jun 4, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Good job looks nice whats the taste like and how long was the flowering time


Very dank fuely kushy smell and taste, usually take it down around 65 days really packs on weight the last 10 days


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 4, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> Forgot to say that the yellow labs name is "Bodhi".





Moderndayhippy said:


> Smoking on my keeper sunshine 4. Little heavier than I prefer especially at 7:30 AM but tastes great and it's all I got atm. One of the easiest trimming strains I've ever grown which means it will stay around a while.
> View attachment 3954513
> And since no dog lover can see everyone post their dog pics and not throw up a match,
> View attachment 3954514
> Marley 9 month old golden had her since she was 8 weeks, she is hanging out with her best friend "kitty".


I'm going to put a deposit down on this little guy today.
My new garden buddy


My daughter wants to name him Bodhi too. Maybe.
And to keep it "Bodhi" related.
 

 

A couple of old pics before I switched to ROLS. The bottle fed plants stay green and healthy right up to the end. Hopefully with a couple more runs my built soil will get to that supercharged status and do the same? Either way, I seem to get a more well rounded terp profile with organics.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 4, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I was suprised by Dragon Fruit. I was expecting a long flowering sativa type but I got a chunky, fast flowering type from my pack. I was expecting some fluffy buds, but these are a lot like the Black Raz as far as bud structure. I have to admit, I had some of my best yields from chunky plants like this. Dragon Fruit has more of a candy smell to it like sweet tarts.
> View attachment 3954474


Thanks for posting her up.


----------



## GreenSanta (Jun 4, 2017)

I have a more cowbell, not a good yielder at all, BUT I dont think I have ever seen a plant finish so fast, has anyone found super speedy pheno?

Now looking at the buds with a magnifying glass tells me that it was not ready but the overall look of the plant was. I had to chop that one early at day 40. The end product is still very potent, super dense small buds covered in resin. I have another one (same plant, clone) that was started on April 30th and I mean if one was desperate she would be ready to take down at day 35! Now I plan to take it to day 50 or 60 whenever I can but I dont have this luxury right now.

She's definitely staying on the line up for a while so I will eventually grow her to her full potential.

Also Ive grown a few others months ago, and this one has the exact same smell, nothing different, only faster, and likely smaller yield.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 4, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> I have a more cowbell, not a good yielder at all, BUT I dont think I have ever seen a plant finish so fast, has anyone found super speedy pheno?
> 
> Now looking at the buds with a magnifying glass tells me that it was not ready but the overall look of the plant was. I had to chop that one early at day 40. The end product is still very potent, super dense small buds covered in resin. I have another one (same plant, clone) that was started on April 30th and I mean if one was desperate she would be ready to take down at day 35! Now I plan to take it to day 50 or 60 whenever I can but I dont have this luxury right now.
> 
> ...


I just chopped a more cowbell on day 47 which isn't the quickest I ran but she was def done and a crap yielder.
Knockout smoke but not a whole lot of it.
I'd run it again but I'd definitely top and veg her way longer next time.
Space monkey was probably a tad faster and similar small yield of great smoke.
Not commercial strains for sure.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 4, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> This stuff called cream of the crop. I live in a big outdoor growing community where we are really spoiled. I just drive down the road to the local growing store and they have everything you could possibly wish for. Bulk soils are foundation, bumper crop and cream of the crop-$135 per yard. Organic fully amended I just added some wormcastings.


 I hear that.. I wonder if they ship? Lol 


1kemosabe said:


> Same here. Seem to work good for me as well. Good ole wallymart. Grabbed a few other veggies on the half price rack as well. All they needed is a lil love and some H20 and back to life they are.


Right on


----------



## kaka420 (Jun 4, 2017)

Far too early to be pulling cookie crosses.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 4, 2017)

pretty quick i agree.... but too early? ballsy statement haha
Plenty of ways to speed up plants time frames. 
Just because it's a cookie cross doesn't mean the phenos they found weren't a heavy leaner one way or the other. Silly genetics and their lineage traits.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 4, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> pretty quick i agree.... but too early? ballsy statement haha
> Plenty of ways to speed up plants time frames.
> Just because it's a cookie cross doesn't mean the phenos they found weren't a heavy leaner one way or the other. Silly genetics and their lineage traits.


At least it would have yielded better if you took it past 47 days. I take stuff early sometimes but they pack on weight and density at the end.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 4, 2017)

I tend to take plants when I feel they are ready or ready enough for me.
Don't put much thought into when anyone else could or should chop their plants.
I'm also skeptical that any strain is going to pack on weight once amber sets in.
Yield is dictated by root size and veg time imo.


----------



## maxamus1 (Jun 4, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I tend to take plants when I feel they are ready or ready enough for me.
> Don't put much thought into when anyone else could or should chop their plants.
> I'm also skeptical that any strain is going to pack on weight once amber sets in.
> Yield is dictated by root size and veg time imo.


I kinda agree with that but I also say to each their own if you're happy then the hell with what everyone else thinks.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 4, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> At least it would have yielded better if you took it past 47 days. I take stuff early sometimes but they pack on weight and density at the end.


Possibly, but at what cost? In my experience it comes down to Quantity over Quality. I personally chose the later. I would love to see some lab data on this. It would really show us what's what.
But with the info we were given which is extremely minimal for a conclusion, there is no way to know what is too early in these cases. As Toron said. His amber ed out so I agree pull it. Like I said it was a ballsy statement given the info we had been shown/told. And that's all I meant by it.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 4, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> DANG! Have you grown any of the other guava crosses? I've been wanting to pick one up and haven't seen much about the differences between the three.


I have not yet but I'm sitting on 2 packs of the star flight guava remix.  

the way bodhi described his males to me
88g13hp for high potency/thc and wookie for terps

I can't remember what he said the snow lotus influences


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 4, 2017)

Afgoo x Wookie15


----------



## JeffSessions (Jun 4, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> I have not yet but I'm sitting on 2 packs of the star flight guava remix.
> 
> the way bodhi described his males to me
> 88g13hp for high potency/thc and wookie for terps
> ...


But I want potency and terps! Guess I need to get both and cross those? I'm sure the Star Flight Guava is great, too, but I have a few of the snow lotus crosses already and want to try once of the other dads. Guess I'll just get whichever I see available first.


----------



## lukio (Jun 4, 2017)

sup peeps! grabbed some space monkey but cant find much info. is there any here?

cheers!!


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 4, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> But I want potency and terps! Guess I need to get both and cross those? I'm sure the Star Flight Guava is great, too, but I have a few of the snow lotus crosses already and want to try once of the other dads. Guess I'll just get whichever I see available first.


I mean don't get me wrong the Guava Hashplant is the most loud I've ever grown. It even needs a carbon filter in veg.  Straight up burnt rubber and gas. I'm still holding 2 out of the 3 ladies I got, trying to decide which is best after multiple runs. prob on my 4th or 5th run with it now.


----------



## kaka420 (Jun 4, 2017)

Ballsy? Nah, more like reality. 60 day hash plant laid into a damn near 70 day cookie. I get that genes can mix up and there will be extremes that show in larger populations. If yall are happy, rad. I wouldn't be happy with a pre 50 day flower, but I don't run your rooms, or schedules, or space needs etc.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 4, 2017)

I've had some 88g13/hp hybrids finish around 49 days. There are some really fast phenos in there. just sayin.

I usually take em to 8 weeks though but some can be chopped at 7. I shoot for maximum milk/no amber.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 4, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> Ballsy? Nah, more like reality. 60 day hash plant laid into a damn near 70 day cookie. I get that genes can mix up and there will be extremes that show in larger populations. If yall are happy, rad. I wouldn't be happy with a pre 50 day flower, but I don't run your rooms, or schedules, or space needs etc.


I don't come on here for drama or arguing sir. Someone asked a specific question about a quick running more cowbell which I actually just chopped so I responded.
That's all


lukio said:


> sup peeps! grabbed some space monkey but cant find much info. is there any here?
> 
> cheers!!


What kind of info you looking for lukio?

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Space_Monkey/Bodhi_Seeds/


----------



## lukio (Jun 4, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I don't come on here for drama or arguing sir. Someone asked a specific question about a quick running more cowbell which I actually just chopped so I responded.
> That's all
> 
> 
> ...


yo! hows things dude? ummm any info will do! does it stretch much? did you get a lavender diesel type terp profile? do you like it? i noticed you said it was low yeilding a few pages back and ive seen sixxstrings which looked lovely


----------



## torontoke (Jun 4, 2017)

lukio said:


> yo! hows things dude? ummm any info will do! does it stretch much? did you get a lavender diesel type terp profile? do you like it? i noticed you said it was low yeilding a few pages back and ive seen sixxstrings which looked lovely


Mine didn't stretch much at all.
I really wish I'd have topped her and maybe mainlined her a bit. Seemed to put most her energy into frosting up verse bulking up.
Needed support early and wasn't the quickest grower.
The smoke is worth it tho. I can see lavender as a good word for the scent I would say floral funk. Waiting for it to cure before really judging it but so far I'd say she was worth running.
You will enjoy it I'm sure and do a much better job than myself.


----------



## lukio (Jun 4, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Mine didn't stretch much at all.
> I really wish I'd have topped her and maybe mainlined her a bit. Seemed to put most her energy into frosting up verse bulking up.
> Needed support early and wasn't the quickest grower.
> The smoke is worth it tho. I can see lavender as a good word for the scent I would say floral funk. Waiting for it to cure before really judging it but so far I'd say she was worth running.
> You will enjoy it I'm sure and do a much better job than myself.


nice one thanks, dude. im looking forward to running it, its my first pack of bodhi and im excited. luck of the draw with the seeds now i suppose  i may top a few times, i think it will depend on how many females i get cause im limited to a 3x3


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 4, 2017)

Oroblanco sure looks nice for a freebie.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 4, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> Ballsy? Nah, more like reality. 60 day hash plant laid into a damn near 70 day cookie. I get that genes can mix up and there will be extremes that show in larger populations. If yall are happy, rad. I wouldn't be happy with a pre 50 day flower, but I don't run your rooms, or schedules, or space needs etc.


 "Reality" is your perception of your personal situation I guess. Only reason I replied was to make sure that some newer growers here don't use your "Reality" as a fact and they keep a open mind to draw their own conclusions in their own spaces with the genetics they come across. Have a good one!


----------



## kaka420 (Jun 4, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> "Reality" is your perception of your personal situation I guess. Only reason I replied was to make sure that some newer growers here don't use your "Reality" as a fact and they keep a open mind to draw their own conclusions in their own spaces with the genetics they come across. Have a good one!


Everyone has to do what is right for their space and incoming plants. I would personally hope newer growers use my reality on longer flowering plants taken what some would consider too early. Wouldn't want someone who doesn't know better pulling something far before its prime, cheating yield, flavor, terps, potency. Why spend months growing a plant to yank it weeks early? Especially a newb requiring a certain level of medicine. Anyway, I'll leave it alone here.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 4, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> Everyone has to do what is right for their space and incoming plants. I would personally hope newer growers use my reality on longer flowering plants taken what some would consider too early. Wouldn't want someone who doesn't know better pulling something far before its prime, cheating yield, flavor, terps, potency. Why spend months growing a plant to yank it weeks early? Especially a newb requiring a certain level of medicine. Anyway, I'll leave it alone here.


In all honesty you shouldn't be really growing if you can't wait for your plant to finish. I want the best quality, best flavor, best potency, so I'll pull when the time is just right. If I would've pulled both these chocolate trips at 50 days I would've cheated myself on my taller pheno. Hopefully that one will be ready next week at 9 weeks.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 4, 2017)

Harvest time for a commercial operation factors in things like days in flower vs yield per day. A ten day earlier maturing strain delivers an additional harvest per year approx. for a personal farmer that time may depend more on individual preferences for terps or effects. Quality becomes the main goal. In general though I would be a bit late than early.

In ten years I have never felt any regret when I chopped late. Can't say that for chopping too early.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 4, 2017)

Well all my yeti fuel, Hindu hasplant, and sweet and sour chem have popped tails and will be ready for planting tomorrow. All the time bandits are looking gud and are on there second set of leaves.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 4, 2017)

I know we are done with dog pics but the hell with it-my buddies helpin me with yard work-phone home & starflight beans up potted as well


----------



## GreenSanta (Jun 4, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> Everyone has to do what is right for their space and incoming plants. I would personally hope newer growers use my reality on longer flowering plants taken what some would consider too early. Wouldn't want someone who doesn't know better pulling something far before its prime, cheating yield, flavor, terps, potency. Why spend months growing a plant to yank it weeks early? Especially a newb requiring a certain level of medicine. Anyway, I'll leave it alone here.


In this context, I stated I harvested too early, that I have clones and that I plan to re-run it multiple times, and longer. I was simply sharing the fact that I found an insane quick More Cowbell. Plus, that girl harvested at day 40 is better than most weed anyone can buy at the dispensary, so what if that causes a new grower to pull early.



kaka420 said:


> Ballsy? Nah, more like reality. 60 day hash plant laid into a damn near 70 day cookie. I get that genes can mix up and there will be extremes that show in larger populations. If yall are happy, rad. I wouldn't be happy with a pre 50 day flower, but I don't run your rooms, or schedules, or space needs etc.





kaka420 said:


> Far too early to be pulling cookie crosses.


Those seeds are F1 poly hybrids, how likely is it to get a hash plant pheno? do the math.

hash plant was known to mature in 40 - 45 days.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 4, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> Everyone has to do what is right for their space and incoming plants. I would personally hope newer growers use my reality on longer flowering plants taken what some would consider too early. Wouldn't want someone who doesn't know better pulling something far before its prime, cheating yield, flavor, terps, potency. Why spend months growing a plant to yank it weeks early? Especially a newb requiring a certain level of medicine. Anyway, I'll leave it alone here.


It's all good. Not trying to ruffle your feathers. You nailed it with your first sentence.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Jun 5, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm going to put a deposit down on this little guy today.
> My new garden buddy
> View attachment 3954542
> 
> ...


Wonderful name if you've looked up the meaning!


----------



## j.t.1986 (Jun 5, 2017)

lukio said:


> yo! hows things dude? ummm any info will do! does it stretch much? did you get a lavender diesel type terp profile? do you like it? i noticed you said it was low yeilding a few pages back and ive seen sixxstrings which looked lovely


Hey lukio, a couple peeps here have grown out space monkey i think. i just finished one up actually..both of mine were diesely, with one of them having some lavender/ fruitiness. as far as the stretch, mine more than doubled in height so they stretched alot.. i flipped them topped at about 10 inches tall, they finished up 28&31 inches from the top of the pot.

im just getting my yield #'s in, but for my 2 plants it yielded pretty average id say.

i also made a thread and there are a few pics of the space monkeys in there, if you care to look.

Good choice, i dont think you will be dissapointed!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 5, 2017)

SPACE MONKEY. Buy it, grow it, vape it or smoke if that is you. Average size and extremely loud. Excellently potent and not one to sling you to the couch. Fuel and fermenting something. My two were done in 50 days and I am not one to chop early. Loud in flower and cure and storage. Intriguing smell.


----------



## lukio (Jun 5, 2017)

@hillbill sounds good to me! thanks bro, nice one cheers guys!  i shall search for your diary/pics @j.t.1986 thank youuuu. i shall flip early, top and pray for the best


----------



## hillbill (Jun 5, 2017)

Maybe top and then flip and pray?


----------



## lukio (Jun 5, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Maybe top and then flip and pray?


nahhhhhhhh other way around for me, thanks 

edit - top then flip looool so baked tday haaa


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 5, 2017)

Moontang is where it all got started.


----------



## elkamino (Jun 5, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Moontang is where it all got started.
> View attachment 3955351


Gotta say that I LOVE seeing pix of your plants, all lit up by the sun in your greenhouse, they're just so beautiful in the natural light. We gotta different equation here in Alaska lol. Hope you keep em comin!


----------



## elkamino (Jun 5, 2017)

Well-deserved bowl o Sunshine Daydream at Berry Pass last week en route to packrafting Twentymile River. Followed brown bear tracks much of the long walk in, then saw bears, moose and 30-ish beavers on the 10-mile float out. Very thankful to catch a hitchhike at 11:30pm, woulda been a long dark and shitty walk back to the rig...


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 5, 2017)

Setting up support for the gals. Sunshine Daydream.


----------



## elkamino (Jun 5, 2017)

2 SSDDs, day 30 of 12/12


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 5, 2017)

elkamino said:


> 2 SSDDs, day 30 of 12/12
> View attachment 3955468 View attachment 3955469


Lookin amazing for 30 days


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 5, 2017)

elkamino said:


> 2 SSDDs, day 30 of 12/12
> View attachment 3955468 View attachment 3955469


Man if my closet looked like that, I'd probably never leave  and you said 2 plants.. lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm seriously considering popping my pack of Sunshine Daydream just so I can chuck some SSSDH X Jack pollen on her.
I'm thinking. SSDD X (SSSDH X Jack) would be a match made in heaven. 
I might even call it SSDDSSSDH Jack for short.


----------



## lukio (Jun 5, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> SSDDSSSDH


lol


----------



## hillbill (Jun 5, 2017)

Just put my last 4 Secret Chief beans in the dirt!


----------



## Serva (Jun 5, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm seriously considering popping my pack of Sunshine Daydream just so I can chuck some SSSDH X Jack pollen on her.
> I'm thinking. SSDD X (SSSDH X Jack) would be a match made in heaven.
> I might even call it SSDDSSSDH Jack for short.


SuperSilverSunShineSourDieselDayDreamHaze also sounds nice  Go on, good luck! 

Love to watch my SSDD ladies... One blasting out crystals before she has even one hair, and another one got lighty pink hairs! Looking awsome, someone knowing the background of that?


----------



## elkamino (Jun 5, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Lookin amazing for 30 days


Thanks! And I totally agree they look way mature for 30 days. I'm on my second run w LEDs and they seem to ripen the flowers lots quicker than HPS.


jerryb73 said:


> Man if my closet looked like that, I'd probably never leave  and you said 2 plants.. lol


Thanks! Yep eavh pic is just one scrogged/trellised plant, altho there's a Querkle barely in the frame thats a different shade of green. The canopy is flat to match these LEDs... and allow me to justify manic bud site management to keep em all just the right height lol. Very pleasant lights to work under and the plants sure dig em too.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 5, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Just put my last 4 Secret Chief beans in the dirt!


This is a great plant. Will soon run some sour butter(ssdd)x88g13/hp with same daddy.


----------



## RootzGemini (Jun 5, 2017)

hillbill said:


> This is a great plant. Will soon run some sour butter(ssdd)x88g13/hp with same daddy.


Hey hillbill, i think the sour butter is Bc purple Kush x instant karma. Instant karma being bubba Kush x sour desiel ibl. I'm not trying to be Mr correct what's wrong, I remember this being a misunderstanding earlier in the thread. 

I would love someone to run it, as I haven't even seen tester results online from the various sites I frequent. Thank you for your contributions hillbill


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 5, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Thanks! And I totally agree they look way mature for 30 days. I'm on my second run w LEDs and they seem to ripen the flowers lots quicker than HPS.
> Very nice I'm running 1000 watt hps on one side of my 4x8 tent and a 1200 watt mars2 led on the other side I will say I think the led side did start flowering faster but I think they where mature when they went in so that has allot to do with it. Mine are around day 20ish I'll post sum pics tomorrow my space cakes are frosty as hell even the fan leaves are frosty


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 5, 2017)

Taller pheno of chocolate trip. She's a natural. She'll be done any day now.


----------



## RootzGemini (Jun 5, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Taller pheno of chocolate trip. She's a natural. She'll be done any day now. View attachment 3955673


Any plans for choc trip f3? Hershey kiss pheno sounds amazing. First time I ever smoked was choc Thai,., Supposedly. I'm stupid for not jumping on it.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 5, 2017)

RootzGemini said:


> Any plans for choc trip f3? Hershey kiss pheno sounds amazing. First time I ever smoked was choc Thai,., Supposedly. I'm stupid for not jumping on it.


If I pop more and get a male but it'll be in my garden for a long time. I wanna see what the tall pheno working with. The Hershey pheno is straight fire..


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 5, 2017)

Aww ya @Incanlama came through. He's the first Instagram vendor I've tried. Got the gg4xssdd as a freebie! Stoked


----------



## RootzGemini (Jun 5, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> If I pop more and get a male but it'll be in my garden for a long time. I wanna see what the tall pheno working with. The Hershey pheno is straight fire..


Jealous


714steadyeddie said:


> Aww ya @Incanlama came through. He's the first Instagram vendor I've tried. Got the gg4xssdd as a freebie! Stoked
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955723


Jealous


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 6, 2017)

shhh she's sleeping


----------



## GreenSanta (Jun 6, 2017)

More Cowbell, Day 37


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 6, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> More Cowbell, Day 37
> 
> View attachment 3955953 View attachment 3955954 View attachment 3955955 View attachment 3955956 View attachment 3955957 View attachment 3955960


Looking gud my dude u got to smoke any yet


----------



## GreenSanta (Jun 6, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Looking gud my dude u got to smoke any yet


Yes I smoked a bit of the one I harvested at day 40. It was a few weeks ago. I thought how can this be potent (somewhat) and I harvested so early! Now looking at a closeup of the trichs at day 37 I understand why.

I have not smoked a lot of it because the plant didn't even yield 1 ounce so .... yeah.

I plan to keep her in the garden a while. She's on my list of keep hers.


----------



## predd (Jun 6, 2017)

My first Bodhi experience after quite a few years at this, went with the raspberry hashplant and the wolf pack as a freebie, was gonna go goji og , but went with this, hope I don't regret it.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 6, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> Yes I smoked a bit of the one I harvested at day 40. It was a few weeks ago. I thought how can this be potent (somewhat) and I harvested so early! Now looking at a closeup of the trichs at day 37 I understand why.
> 
> I have not smoked a lot of it because the plant didn't even yield 1 ounce so .... yeah.
> 
> I plan to keep her in the garden a while. She's on my list of keep hers.


What kinda smells and flavors she have


----------



## rocknratm (Jun 6, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> More Cowbell, Day 37
> 
> View attachment 3955953 View attachment 3955954 View attachment 3955955 View attachment 3955956 View attachment 3955957 View attachment 3955960


This is all my opinion- dont take it too personal.
Not sure if you already said this but 40 was too early again imho. Cookies look done but they get much better with an extra week or two more than you ran it. And they are very dense and add weight in the last couple weeks. From my anecdotal pak experience.
Still your right will smoke well and better than stuff available on the street. But not done by most peoples standards. Ive never seen a strain truly done any earlier than 7-8 weeks. Although people start counting a different times. And i would love to be proven wrong.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 6, 2017)

Definitely not my best run but I'm happy as I was Able to clone my favorite pheno this far. 

Started in tupur then got transplanted to FFof, was feed a mix of organic teas / top dress first half of flower. Then last half has been synthetic nutes. Pushed them a little too much and my cobs were closer than I would like. 

All in all I loved how this mother milk has grown. Been so sturdy, vigorous and tolerant to a high ppm diet. But they all look like they're going to end up with up with good sized nugs


----------



## GreenSanta (Jun 6, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> This is all my opinion- dont take it too personal.
> Not sure if you already said this but 40 was too early again imho. Cookies look done but they get much better with an extra week or two more than you ran it. And they are very dense and add weight in the last couple weeks. From my anecdotal pak experience.
> Still your right will smoke well and better than stuff available on the street. But not done by most peoples standards. Ive never seen a strain truly done any earlier than 7-8 weeks. Although people start counting a different times. And i would love to be proven wrong.


yes Ive said multiple times it was too early. this was only one small plant, I will run longer, and much longer, but she is still good at day 40. I simply wanted to share her looks at day 37 to show that taking her down at day 40 wasnt like taking most strains at day 40.

she smells like black pepper to me, and maybe a bit of doughy in the background.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 6, 2017)

Chocolate Trip Hershey kiss pheno smokes so damn smooth. Inhale and exhale have the chocolate flavor. Real relaxing high. So if you have a chance to get a pack get you one!!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Chocolate Trip Hershey kiss pheno smokes so damn smooth. Inhale and exhale have the chocolate flavor. Real relaxing high. So if you have a chance to get a pack get you one!!


If i can ever find a pack I will


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 6, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> If i can ever find a pack I will


Hopefully I find me a male in these chocolate stardawg to hit both phenos with


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Hopefully I find me a male in these chocolate stardawg to hit both phenos with


Why not reverse a good female? Then you see exactly what kind of buds its genetics produce. Sounds a lot better than picking a random male, or picking one based on it's veg traits.


----------



## GreenSanta (Jun 6, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> Why not reverse a good female? Then you see exactly what kind of buds its genetics produce. Sounds a lot better than picking a random male, or picking one based on it's veg traits.


I understand that a lot of well known breeders use the short cut of reversing a plant to get S1s to stabilize it but in my opinion we will pay in the long run. I personally prefer to use random males over female pollen, that's just me.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 6, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> Why not reverse a good female? Then you see exactly what kind of buds its genetics produce. Sounds a lot better than picking a random male, or picking one based on it's veg traits.


Nah I'm good and if you google chocolate stardawg you'll see it's no random male. I still have seeds of chocolate trip so I could find a male in there to make seeds. Women aren't suppose to make kids alone so plants shouldn't either.


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 6, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Alright man, I just ordered Mother's milk and BBHP with GG4xSSDD for the freebies. Which one would be the best producer of the group?


Thats a tough one because mm and bbhp were both great producers. Gg4×ssdd had some vigorous plants but i dnt think they produce more than the other two. U know what, based solely on production, id say bbhp is the best producer becuz it was faster than mm, finished quicker and i swear one pheno looked done at 6.5-7weeks. Really good commercial cuts to be found in there. I didnt clone any of the bbhp and i regret that big time after seeing what the seed plants did.


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 6, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I tend to take plants when I feel they are ready or ready enough for me.
> Don't put much thought into when anyone else could or should chop their plants.
> I'm also skeptical that any strain is going to pack on weight once amber sets in.
> Yield is dictated by root size and veg time imo.


Hell ya thats what its all about, what works for you! Im the same. I usually experiment w numerous clone runs at different harvest times. After 3 or 4 rounds i decide what i prefer for each cut. Some are done quick and more time adds no benefits. I have a few cuts that really improve terp and yeild wise in weeks 8 and 9 so i chop em in 10. But at the end if the day its what works for you. Ive had to chop cuts early before because thats what worked, no ones complains lol but its just not what i prefer and im the harshest critic. But if a cut isnt done after 10 then its not for me or my garden. Just doesnt fit.


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm seriously considering popping my pack of Sunshine Daydream just so I can chuck some SSSDH X Jack pollen on her.
> I'm thinking. SSDD X (SSSDH X Jack) would be a match made in heaven.
> I might even call it SSDDSSSDH Jack for short.


Lol and i though it was funny when i made sunshine day dream beaver


----------



## Cletus clem (Jun 6, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> More Cowbell, Day 37
> 
> View attachment 3955953 View attachment 3955954 View attachment 3955955 View attachment 3955956 View attachment 3955957 View attachment 3955960


Nice color for day 37! A few of mine colored up real nice but were still all green at day 35.


----------



## COGrown (Jun 7, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Hell ya thats what its all about, what works for you! Im the same. I usually experiment w numerous clone runs at different harvest times. After 3 or 4 rounds i decide what i prefer for each cut. Some are done quick and more time adds no benefits. I have a few cuts that really improve terp and yeild wise in weeks 8 and 9 so i chop em in 10. But at the end if the day its what works for you. Ive had to chop cuts early before because thats what worked, no ones complains lol but its just not what i prefer and im the harshest critic. But if a cut isnt done after 10 then its not for me or my garden. Just doesnt fit.


I'm mostly in agreement, harvest time has a big affect on flavor and high, and it often takes a couple tries to find out exactly when you like a plant to finish. Preferences also vary from person to person, for instance I like my gg#4 to have a sativa effect and more of a chocolate diesel taste, so i pull it earlier than people who want a stonier glue with an earthy taste. I've noticed some flavors can fade completely if you leave the buds on the vine too long. I base my harvesting on whether they are still producing new calyxes (% of white pistils) and then the general visual appearance of the buds, with the color of the trich heads being the least motivating factor.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2017)

RootzGemini said:


> Hey hillbill, i think the sour butter is Bc purple Kush x instant karma. Instant karma being bubba Kush x sour desiel ibl. I'm not trying to be Mr correct what's wrong, I remember this being a misunderstanding earlier in the thread.
> 
> I would love someone to run it, as I haven't even seen tester results online from the various sites I frequent. Thank you for your contributions hillbill


Also found a post on Breed bay by Bodhi confirming this. Thank you!


----------



## Tstat (Jun 7, 2017)

So, it's funny... back in the 90's my son went off to college. It's at that point that I re-started my growing operation. I took many years off because I wanted him to be an adult before getting back into growing. So I didn't grow for like a decade and then ordered some seeds from Attitude. 

One pack I bought was Apollo 11. I fucking loved that shit- it grew easily, matured so fast, and was a nice "up" high. I grew clones of it for several years and then it kinda petered out, or I just didn't pay enough attention to keep her going. For years I had been looking for it again, but it was always sold out, gone, or whatever.

I didn't even realize it was a Bodhi strain until I started reading this thread last week! Last year I saw it on Midweek Song and immediately bought a pack. Could have been Bros Grimm or something, but it just wasn't the same. It was OK, but I was disappointed and don't grow it anymore.

So, I come here looking for a new strain or cross and bought the Goji (recommended), but still had my doubts about a seed company with SO many crazy crosses. Seemed, on the surface, like the many "pollen chuckers" out there to me. But I ordered anyway and now I am beyond psyched, realizing these are the guys who created Apollo 11!

So, that's my story, lol. And here is the beginning of a new relationship with Bohdi:






So far, 3/6 Wolf Pack have popped and 2/6 of the Goji. Hoping for more!!


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 7, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So, it's funny... back in the 90's my son went off to college. It's at that point that I re-started my growing operation. I took many years off because I wanted him to be an adult before getting back into growing. So I didn't grow for like a decade and then ordered some seeds from Attitude.
> 
> One pack I bought was Apollo 11. I fucking loved that shit- it grew easily, matured so fast, and was a nice "up" high. I grew clones of it for several years and then it kinda petered out, or I just didn't pay enough attention to keep her going. For years I had been looking for it again, but it was always sold out, gone, or whatever.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure Brothers Grimm created A11. Bodhi is selling f4's. I'm growing A11 and alot of Grimm outside this year and can tell you it's all bomb.. A11 less pineapple Cheetos more grapefruit lime citrus and super furry very skunky. C99 is simply beautiful. Later all


----------



## Tstat (Jun 7, 2017)

Yea, could be. I have no idea, all I know is my original A11 was unreal- could have just been the pheno I got or whatever. I just could never replicate what I had with the new beans I tried. I have grown C99 and really liked it a lot!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Pretty sure Brothers Grimm created A11. Bodhi is selling f4's. I'm growing A11 and alot of Grimm outside this year and can tell you it's all bomb.. A11 less pineapple Cheetos more grapefruit lime citrus and super furry very skunky. C99 is simply beautiful. Later all


I had sum Apollo 11 from bodhi and only 2 popped very slow growth and really small seeds took about 4 days to pop. Nice to get sum info on the original Apollo 11. So what's the c99 like I've heard alot of gud talk about her


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 7, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I had sum Apollo 11 from bodhi and only 2 popped very slow growth and really small seeds took about 4 days to pop. Nice to get sum info on the original Apollo 11. So what's the c99 like I've heard alot of gud talk about her


Brothers Grimm just re-released C99 from old seed stock(male) and backcrossed to the original princess clone twice. Not exactly the same formula(extra backcross) but close. I never grew the original so only going off this experience. These are amazing plants, super healthy and sooo robust. I'm growing c99, A11, A13, killer Queen and Rosetta Stone outside and couldn't be more stoked. I'm sure c99/A11 would breath life into most grows. I saw ur post before about A11 and was going to suggest Grimm A11 which is available if you look hard enough. I know this is a Bodhi thread but I'm a big A11 fan and I know there some fans on this thread.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 7, 2017)

Blueberry Hashplant and Goji Og in the greenhouse.


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 7, 2017)

Geez, what a rough week for bodhi head dog owners. Today we lost our best friend. Dog lovers know how hard it is to lose such loyal, unconditionally loving beings. We can all take a page from their playbook when it comes to love and loyalty. R.i.p Dani. You are deeply appreciated, and deeply missed.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Blueberry Hashplant and Goji Og in the greenhouse.View attachment 3956584
> View attachment 3956583


Looks great brother. Do you remove your hay when you water?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 7, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Geez, what a rough week for bodhi head dog owners. Today we lost our best friend. Dog lovers know how hard it is to lose such loyal, unconditionally loving beings. We can all take a page from their playbook when it comes to love and loyalty. R.i.p Dani. You are deeply appreciated, and deeply missed.


All dogs go to heaven @apbx720 
My thoughts are with you


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Brothers Grimm just re-released C99 from old seed stock(male) and backcrossed to the original princess clone twice. Not exactly the same formula(extra backcross) but close. I never grew the original so only going off this experience. These are amazing plants, super healthy and sooo robust. I'm growing c99, A11, A13, killer Queen and Rosetta Stone outside and couldn't be more stoked. I'm sure c99/A11 would breath life into most grows. I saw ur post before about A11 and was going to suggest Grimm A11 which is available if you look hard enough. I know this is a Bodhi thread but I'm a big A11 fan and I know there some fans on this thread.


I appreciate the info bro never grew any grims gear but seriously contemplating it


----------



## Serva (Jun 7, 2017)

Brothers Grimm is some elite breeder in east europe, being popular for his C99 mainly. When you read something about it, it sounds like the holy grail, and is counted as if it's the best shit... But I guess it's more about the recently unavaibility of C99 for several years, which made them really popular!

There are alot of breeding projects with C99, like Zia Seeds (Greenman) with "Sirius Black"

Bodhi just didnt't like the effect of C99, so he prefers Apollo 11 from Brothers Grimm  (http://de.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Apollo_11_Genius_Pheno/Bodhi_Seeds/)


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 7, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Looks great brother. Do you remove your hat when you water?


Got on the drip system this year..my life is changed. The netting is 8 ft off the ground though.


----------



## Tstat (Jun 7, 2017)

Maybe I should have stuck with both of my A11s! I do miss it dearly. The one I loved finished the fastest of anything I have grown, and it yielded well. I remember going in the room one day and thinking "shit, these are done?" And then being pleasantly surprised at the yield. Small, uniform buds, my son called them "drug dealer buds" they looked so perfect...


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 7, 2017)

3 Blue Tara's wishing for 3 girls and a boy!!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 7, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> 3 Blue Tara's wishing for 3 girls and a boy!! View attachment 3956665


Looking great very healthy must have had those bad boys put up in the vault


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 7, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Looking great very healthy must have had those bad boys put up in the vault


Man I just be finding shit in my stash that I forget I have. Thinking about dropping these sour butters.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 7, 2017)

Lol sweet I'm starting to build up enough seeds to when I look through them and can be like ooohhh I forgot about those


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jun 7, 2017)

Serva said:


> Brothers Grimm is some elite breeder in east europe, being popular for his C99 mainly. When you read something about it, it sounds like the holy grail, and is counted as if it's the best shit... But I guess it's more about the recently unavaibility of C99 for several years, which made them really popular!
> 
> There are alot of breeding projects with C99, like Zia Seeds (Greenman) with "Sirius Black"
> 
> Bodhi just didnt't like the effect of C99, so he prefers Apollo 11 from Brothers Grimm  (http://de.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Apollo_11_Genius_Pheno/Bodhi_Seeds/)


Sorry to go off topic, just had to correct, Bros. Grimm is an American Company.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jun 7, 2017)

Couple phenos of (Sunshine Daydream x Purple Lotus) I made.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 7, 2017)

Adrosmokin said:


> Couple phenos of (Sunshine Daydream x Purple Lotus) I made.
> View attachment 3956722
> View attachment 3956721


.
Man that shit looks ridiculous bro!!!! Keep up the great work


----------



## jbcCT (Jun 7, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Aww ya @Incanlama came through. He's the first Instagram vendor I've tried. Got the gg4xssdd as a freebie! Stoked
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955723


I've popped the GG4 x sunshine, was also my freebie from James Bean. Running it outdoor as they specify outdoor only on that strain. Out of 11 seeds, I've got 9 viable seedlings going. My Bohdi packs were bursting with life this year.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 7, 2017)

jbcCT said:


> I've popped the GG4 x sunshine, was also my freebie from James Bean. Running it outdoor as they specify outdoor only on that strain. Out of 11 seeds, I've got 9 viable seedlings going. My Bohdi packs were bursting with life this year.


Nice that's good news. I wanted to try and scrog that strain indoors.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2017)

I have heard of strains recommended for outdoors because of ranginess or length of flower time or hermie tendency.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 7, 2017)

Adrosmokin said:


> Couple phenos of (Sunshine Daydream x Purple Lotus) I made.
> View attachment 3956722
> View attachment 3956721


Clean uniform looking mix! Nice job  You nailed it.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 7, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I have heard of strains recommended for outdoors because of ranginess or length of flower time or hermie tendency.


I always feel they don't have enough info/confidence in it yet. At least with bodhi. Seems he likes to play it safe for everyone. One of the things I admire about the man.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 7, 2017)

Mother's milk x wookie 3 phenos


















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello Bodhi growers, I am sold on Bodhi and plan on making a few purchases in the future. I have a few questions about their genetics and hope you all here can help me answer them. 

First off I'm extremely interested in the 88 G13/HP line, and wondering how many plants Bodhi is using/has used? Such as which male is currently being used in Black Triangle? And why was it changed? 

Also I thought they lost the Appalachia male? Did they select a new one or recover the old one?

And the Snow Lotus male, I heard Bodhi was retiring him is there truth to this? 

Thanks in advance guys, I have one last question. Who carries the largest selection of Bodhi gear? Like the lesser known, 'exotic' strains?


----------



## Cletus clem (Jun 7, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Hello Bodhi growers, I am sold on Bodhi and plan on making a few purchases in the future. I have a few questions about their genetics and hope you all here can help me answer them.
> 
> First off I'm extremely interested in the 88 G13/HP line, and wondering how many plants Bodhi is using/has used? Such as which male is currently being used in Black Triangle? And why was it changed?
> 
> ...


I believe the 88g13hp dad is one cut, same dad for all. That seems to be how most of his studs are.


----------



## Serva (Jun 8, 2017)

Adrosmokin said:


> Sorry to go off topic, just had to correct, Bros. Grimm is an American Company.


He changed place 2015 I think, before he was selling in america, but working in east europe and belgium. But I may be wrong 

Otherwise it would be funny, that he is more popular in europe than in america...


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 8, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Hello Bodhi growers, I am sold on Bodhi and plan on making a few purchases in the future. I have a few questions about their genetics and hope you all here can help me answer them.
> 
> First off I'm extremely interested in the 88 G13/HP line, and wondering how many plants Bodhi is using/has used? Such as which male is currently being used in Black Triangle? And why was it changed?
> 
> ...


Great Lake genetics has a good selection 
James bean As well


----------



## Serva (Jun 8, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Thanks in advance guys, I have one last question. Who carries the largest selection of Bodhi gear? Like the lesser known, 'exotic' strains?


Seedbank for Humanity (SBFH) and Great Lake Genetics (GLG)

Looking for old treasures, than check out instagram (how is this guy called, selling seeds for his sun? Impalama?! Or something like that?)



Cletus clem said:


> I believe the 88g13hp dad is one cut, same dad for all. That seems to be how most of his studs are.


It seems that he had different males: https://www.instagram.com/p/BT2oaRKj4aA/


----------



## hillbill (Jun 8, 2017)

Better price (most of the time) and great freebies in addition to the Bodhi deal and many reputable breeders at GLG.
James Bean Company takes plastic and is lightning fast.
Both can be trusted.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 8, 2017)

I ran Apollo 11 F4 Select last yr and LOVED it. It didn't get cloned and I regret it.
While growing it just looked "m'eh" up against SSDD, DB, Goji, and Wolfpack but once chopped I realized I'd completely underestimated her. Tangy, mango'y, zippy delicious buds. Perfect daytime smoke. I'd actually made a habit of mixing a bit of Apollo and Wolfpack for a perfect combo of head and body.

Right now I'm running a cross of the Genius cut x Blood Orange that was part of last yrs 420 promo and I AM STOKED. These smell amazing...like juicy mangos and oranges. And the colors... just beautiful. If any of you still have these and love orange blossom citrusy terps....run em.

Oh and I smoked my ASS last night. 
.
Started with the purple one (pics a few pages back) It still needs a good cure but so far its got a great mint tone on the exhale...spice on the inhale.
Starts off right in your head and moves down. Very good smoke! I'm going to run the best two again to try and get it dialed in bit more.

Anyone else smoke their ASS yet?


Edit: I almost forgot to ask...
Anyone run MM, would you suggest topping? I normally let first seed runs go without topping to get a feel for structure and stress tendencies but I'm not sure that the best way to go with MM given the genetics and pics posted here


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 8, 2017)

Serva said:


> He changed place 2015 I think, before he was selling in america, but working in east europe and belgium. But I may be wrong
> 
> Otherwise it would be funny, that he is more popular in europe than in america...


Other way around he lived in USA and moved to Europe now back in Colorado. 100% certain. He seems very popular in Europe though. 
From what I understand Bodhi has a lot of seeds in stock so still has appy crosses on hand. Appy was the male in wookie so still going in a way. I believe this 88g13hp leans more to the Hashplant side I guess he prefers this one the "deadly g" not available. I heard he's retiring snow lotus probably just staying creative, SL gave us Goji so must be good. 
Can't go wrong with GLG although I've used SBFH but they are inconsistent with freebies. DBJ/glg is has been great to deal with and carries alot of inventory.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jun 8, 2017)

Adrosmokin said:


> Couple phenos of (Sunshine Daydream x Purple Lotus) I made.
> View attachment 3956722
> View attachment 3956721


Well done sir, those look crazy good. Nice pics as well what camera do you have?


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Jun 8, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> I believe the 88g13hp dad is one cut, same dad for all. That seems to be how most of his studs are.


That what I thought too l, but then I saw a pic on IG with a regular Black Triangle and Black Triangle remix, also Doc D uses Black Triangle remix in a few of his crosses I believe. Which means there is/were at least 2 G13HP males. 



Serva said:


> Seedbank for Humanity (SBFH) and Great Lake Genetics (GLG)
> 
> Looking for old treasures, than check out instagram (how is this guy called, selling seeds for his sun? Impalama?! Or something like that?)
> 
> ...


Does anyone know of another page like this, but newer? There's lots of great info in here, but its just old
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432

It seems like in 2011 he only used 1 male, the hashplant pheno. I'm still wondering if Bodhi is using the HP male in Black Triangle? Maybe the remix uses a Deadly G male?

It seems they have a couple different lines of Ghash. He lost the original Deadly G female to a heat wave, then selected a new one from Deadly G f3s to remake Tranquilizer Elephant v2. 

That link also says he lost the Appalachia male, so a new one must have been selected.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 8, 2017)

Soulfood, Mountain Temple and Mother's Milk on the bottom.


----------



## kaka420 (Jun 8, 2017)

Serva said:


> He changed place 2015 I think, before he was selling in america, but working in east europe and belgium. But I may be wrong
> 
> Otherwise it would be funny, that he is more popular in europe than in america...


Dude, you are completely wrong, please stop spreading made up information.
MrSoul has been an american breeder for 20+ years. Long long ago he worked at sssc.
Around 2004ish he went into retirement due to the political nature in the U.S.
About 2 years ago things were relaxed enough for him to return and Bros Grimm is now making seeds, again in the U.S. 

and lol at european elite breeders.... they don't exist.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 8, 2017)

Vaping ASS right now and it gets better with cure, more and better taste and a plausible strain for anytime. Mine was a limey green when blooming and becoming more golden with cure.


----------



## Nick42 (Jun 8, 2017)

A good friend of mine is doing the cannasense deal and got a welcome kit in the mail with 4 different kinds of flowers. Amazing shit. And he found a seed. Mango og. Dont know anything about it. Im getting ready to fire up a 4×4 and i have fem northern lights. Any info on the strain or cannasense would love to know how they grow. Meaning i wonder if they start from fems or what. Thanks and thanks in advance to anyone who has any info


----------



## Serva (Jun 8, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> Dude, you are completely wrong, please stop spreading made up information.
> MrSoul has been an american breeder for 20+ years. Long long ago he worked at sssc.
> Around 2004ish he went into retirement due to the political nature in the U.S.
> About 2 years ago things were relaxed enough for him to return and Bros Grimm is now making seeds, again in the U.S.
> ...


Sorry, just was what I "knew". Atleast thought / got told  Good you are here to make up for my mistake. Thanks Sir!


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 8, 2017)

dread bread x sunshine daydream day 27


----------



## Serva (Jun 8, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> That what I thought too l, but then I saw a pic on IG with a regular Black Triangle and Black Triangle remix, also Doc D uses Black Triangle remix in a few of his crosses I believe. Which means there is/were at least 2 G13HP males.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know http://www.breedbay.co.uk/? The only place I know, beside IG where bodhi posts informations.

@Tangerine_ Do you have more infos on that cross: Genius cut x Blood Orange ??? Sounds awesome. Missed the Blood Orange, so would be awesome to get crosses like that, will it get released?


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jun 8, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Well done sir, those look crazy good. Nice pics as well what camera do you have?


Thank you. Just my phone camera, S6 Edge.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 8, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I ran Apollo 11 F4 Select last yr and LOVED it. It didn't get cloned and I regret it.
> While growing it just looked "m'eh" up against SSDD, DB, Goji, and Wolfpack but once chopped I realized I'd completely underestimated her. Tangy, mango'y, zippy delicious buds. Perfect daytime smoke. I'd actually made a habit of mixing a bit of Apollo and Wolfpack for a perfect combo of head and body.
> 
> Right now I'm running a cross of the Genius cut x Blood Orange that was part of last yrs 420 promo and I AM STOKED. These smell amazing...like juicy mangos and oranges. And the colors... just beautiful. If any of you still have these and love orange blossom citrusy terps....run em.
> ...


Ask @apbx720. He's got a lot of runs with MM  sorry buddy haha


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Jun 8, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> From what I understand Bodhi has a lot of seeds in stock so still has appy crosses on hand. Appy was the male in wookie so still going in a way.


I doubt he still has enough stock to sell, the male was lost prior to Nov 2011. But would be impressive


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Jun 8, 2017)

Does anyone know the difference between Chem Kesey and Clusterfunk?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 8, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Does anyone know the difference between Chem Kesey and Clusterfunk?


http://bfy.tw/CGez

http://bfy.tw/CGf3


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 8, 2017)

Took way longer to make your post than to just Google it. And no I'm not gonna give you an answer.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 8, 2017)

(Different hp pappys.) It's a fair question, I just couldn't resist

The 88g13hp in the chem Kessey is the hp dad he's been using on a lot of the more recent drops.

Bbhp
Boysenberry hp
Angelica
Dank sinatra
Etc...


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 8, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> (Different hp pappys.) It's a fair question, I just couldn't resist
> 
> The 88g13hp in the chem Kessey is the hp dad he's been using on a lot of the more recent drops.
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU AND YOUR HELPFULNESS!!!!!


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 8, 2017)

For some odd reason the people here are that way.....


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 8, 2017)

So stoked had to throw it out there. I have a meeting with 4 commercial large Gro wers next week regarding the evolution of Cbd strains/ what they can expect for the sq footage they could utilize and their patients needs. Just trying to get their ops dialed in for them a bit easier then just try this and hope it helps. Which is how it's been from the sounds of it. Anyone playing with B's gear for this mission? Would love to have a PM convo if so. Lot's of retirees in my area that are starting to open their minds to non pharma medication. So stoked to be involved!! Thanks peeps as always!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 8, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> So stoked had to throw it out there. I have a meeting with 4 commercial large Gro wers next week regarding the evolution of Cbd strains/ what they can expect for the sq footage they could utilize and their patients needs. Just trying to get their ops dialed in for them a bit easier then just try this and hope it helps. Which is how it's been from the sounds of it. Anyone playing with B's gear for this mission? Would love to have a PM convo if so. Lot's of retirees in my area that are starting to open their minds to non pharma medication. So stoked to be involved!! Thanks peeps as always!


Congrats bro!! Gud luck with that


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 8, 2017)

High CBD blessings and ssdd male lines


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 8, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> High CBD blessings and ssdd male lines


Thanks JP! that's good insight. I know B has some gold in this arena but Have yet to really get the research in on his lines and what has been found. If I can push the energy of his crosses into it... It will only benefit everyone from what I have felt growing his gear the last few years. Thanks again for giving my staring point of research tonight. I owe ya one!


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 8, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Congrats bro!! Gud luck with that


I lost my uncle a few years ago to the most aggressive cancer I have seen to date. He was straight and narrow his whole life. So when he asked me what i thought about him using oils. I was speechless, I knew nothing...and that will haunt me for a long time. So when someone asks for help in this area I jump all in. After his passing I went on a bender of research. Just haven't gotten far enough to get to B's gear yet. It's on now


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 8, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Thanks JP! that's good insight. I know B has some gold in this arena but Have yet to really get the research in on his lines and what has been found. If I can push the energy of his crosses into it... It will only benefit everyone from what I have felt growing his gear the last few years. Thanks again for giving my staring point of research tonight. I owe ya one!


Good Medicine
Barefoot Dr

I'll take a look in my vault and see what I can find with the ssdd male.

Sunshine #4
Purple sunshine
Cherry sunshine

Off the top of my head.


----------



## ovo (Jun 8, 2017)

Any opinions/input on the bodhi lines completed with the snow lotus a few years back?


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 8, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Good Medicine
> Barefoot Dr
> 
> I'll take a look in my vault and see what I can find with the ssdd male.
> ...


Right on! You know before we were able to freely test these strains it was so hit or miss to research. Now I'm seeing a trend that every strain can have Cbd rich gold, We are just hunting phenos within said strain. I can't wait for the data to pile and we really narrow in on these 200 different chemical and what they do!
Some awesome person gifted me a f2 line of Barefoot! You know who you are out there in internet land


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 8, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> I doubt he still has enough stock to sell, the male was lost prior to Nov 2011. But would be impressive


Sunshine daydream


----------



## Cletus clem (Jun 8, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> (Different hp pappys.) It's a fair question, I just couldn't resist
> 
> The 88g13hp in the chem Kessey is the hp dad he's been using on a lot of the more recent drops.
> 
> ...


I thought the difference was clusterfunk being 91 chem jb cut and kesey being 91 skunk va cut


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 8, 2017)

You sound more certain than I am 

Seedfinder is of questionable reliability at best


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 8, 2017)

ovo said:


> Any opinions/input on the bodhi lines completed with the snow lotus a few years back?


What are you looking for in particular? A lot of us have grown the Snow and crosses. Quiet a few out there so if you can narrow it down for us and we can help ya out better.


----------



## ovo (Jun 8, 2017)

Recently gifted treasure trove of genetics and was told several of the Bod's were SL x's. I'll note which ones when I crack container again. Wondering how it influenced crosses of that era. Why it was , or if it was, discontinued (SL). Was that sl a background note or did it reign in most of the crosses. 

Guess I'll have to grow a few out to answers these questions. I'm taking a whack at a few of the bubba hybrids first.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 8, 2017)

ovo said:


> Recently gifted treasure trove of genetics and was told several of the Bod's were SL x's. I'll note which ones when I crack container again. Wondering how it influenced crosses of that era. Why it was , or if it was, discontinued (SL). Was that sl a background note or did it reign in most of the crosses. Guess I'll have to grow a few out to answers these questions.
> 
> I'm taking a whack at a few of his bubba hybrids first.


Oh right on! he had a lot of crosses with the Lotus. They all had pretty heavy difference's in my experience and following along in the thread. Let us know what you have and all of us can chime in on them specifically. Stoked you are carrying on with it! you're gonna be pleased no doubt!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 8, 2017)

Nick42 said:


> A good friend of mine is doing the cannasense deal and got a welcome kit in the mail with 4 different kinds of flowers. Amazing shit. And he found a seed. Mango og. Dont know anything about it. Im getting ready to fire up a 4×4 and i have fem northern lights. Any info on the strain or cannasense would love to know how they grow. Meaning i wonder if they start from fems or what. Thanks and thanks in advance to anyone who has any info


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 8, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> View attachment 3957634


reload your bowl of crunchy goodness my friend. No one bit haha


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Jun 8, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> (Different hp pappys.) It's a fair question, I just couldn't resist
> 
> The 88g13hp in the chem Kessey is the hp dad he's been using on a lot of the more recent drops.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info, where did you hear/read that? If I may ask...
Cool, 2 hp dads 

I know there is only 1 Chem 91 cut so the mom doesn't change


----------



## Cletus clem (Jun 8, 2017)

The 91 skunk va and 91 chem jb cut are different. Cant remember what the differences are but somewhere in the bowels of this forum is a breakdown of those 2 cuts along with a disscussion of the 2 strains you are asking about. I apologize, but im on a smoke break from trim jail, no time to dig atm.


----------



## ovo (Jun 9, 2017)

Sweet Tooth is a blockhead (and snow lotus) building block. ST is delicious.

I think Afgooey is in my Head Trips


----------



## ovo (Jun 9, 2017)

the rabbit hole ends here:
chocolate trip x snow lotus


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 9, 2017)

got my girls training bra put on. They're starting to fill in nicely don't want them things hanging down sagging I want them to sit up nice and perky for daddy.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 9, 2017)

Seedfinder is wrong, @Cletus clem is correct. There are no longer 2 HP daddies... deadly g is retired due to over-dominance. I can't stand misinformation on the internet, let's not reiterate. Here's some Goji OG f2 to keep the good vibes going! She is berry and fuel goodness! Hopefully they'll both stay thru cure.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 9, 2017)

Space monkey(top) and Skylotus


----------



## Shmozz (Jun 9, 2017)

Haven't been back to see my ladies since I put them in the ground last week. It rained for a couple days, but the upcoming forecast is clear, so I want to see some vigorous growth in the next week! Sprayed some neem on them, and they're looking good! 

Oroblanco
 

Blueberry Hashplant


----------



## COGrown (Jun 9, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> I doubt he still has enough stock to sell, the male was lost prior to Nov 2011. But would be impressive


He lost the appalachia male in 2013 (summer, while he was on a seed collection trip if i am not mistaken), and it was after making a huge pollenation with it.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 9, 2017)

From what I understand, Bodhi ran the Appy daddy just once before he lost it, though last time I tried to find the posting I couldn't. All of those packs of Appy crosses are equally as old, 5+ years.

I just popped a whole pack of SSDD, 11/11 came up normally, no problems. Also, 7/7 Mothers Milk before that. I've had them in my stash for two years. I just stick 'em in a seed/clone cube pushed into the top of a cup of coco, nothing fancy.

If your seeds are good and you keep them cold they'll last a long, long time. Seeds are Magic!


----------



## RootzGemini (Jun 9, 2017)

Per @calicat in an earlier post:
Skunk VA - more Og looking structure ; more fuelly than Chem 91 JB; terminal end node yielder; longer flower time 11 plus weeks
Chem 91 JB - more old school diesel structure; citrus note more detectable than Skunk VA; overall better yielder than Skunk VA; shorter flower time 10 plus weeks; more heady hit


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 9, 2017)

Serva said:


> Brothers Grimm is some elite breeder in east europe, being popular for his C99 mainly. When you read something about it, it sounds like the holy grail, and is counted as if it's the best shit... But I guess it's more about the recently unavaibility of C99 for several years, which made them really popular!
> 
> There are alot of breeding projects with C99, like Zia Seeds (Greenman) with "Sirius Black"
> 
> Bodhi just didnt't like the effect of C99, so he prefers Apollo 11 from Brothers Grimm  (http://de.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Apollo_11_Genius_Pheno/Bodhi_Seeds/)


I think dude is out of Colorado meet him last 420 at a head shop. He was selling seeds. I think Boulder is his home base or Nederland.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 9, 2017)

Serva said:


> You know http://www.breedbay.co.uk/? The only place I know, beside IG where bodhi posts informations.
> 
> @Tangerine_ Do you have more infos on that cross: Genius cut x Blood Orange ??? Sounds awesome. Missed the Blood Orange, so would be awesome to get crosses like that, will it get released?


It was cross made by Useful Seeds, given as a freebie during the 4/20/16 GLG promo. Not sure if DBJ would have any packs left but you could check, or possibly check with Useful on IC? He may have some more.
AFAIK the genetics are Bodhis Blood Orange (Cali-O AE77's x Appalachia) x Genius Thai ( Apollo 11 (Genius Pheno) x Lemon Thai ) also Bodhi. 
It showed to be an interesting combo so I popped two and got two females and they're definitely holding their own in the garden. Probably a week or so from chop.
I'll throw up a couple pics tonight when I shut everything down.


----------



## Serva (Jun 9, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> It was cross made by Useful Seeds, given as a freebie during the 4/20/16 GLG promo. Not sure if DBJ would have any packs left but you could check, or possibly check with Useful on IC? He may have some more.
> AFAIK the genetics are Bodhis Blood Orange (Cali-O AE77's x Appalachia) x Genius Thai ( Apollo 11 (Genius Pheno) x Lemon Thai ) also Bodhi.
> It showed to be an interesting combo so I popped two and got two females and they're definitely holding their own in the garden. Probably a week or so from chop.
> I'll throw up a couple pics tonight when I shut everything down.


Especially smell and taste would be important for me. Still looking for some real good orange/citrus dank! So what could be more interesting than Blood Orange x Genius Thai?! 

Thanks for your informations! Will check out what you told me! Thanks!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 9, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I germed 7, got 4 girls. 3 were very similar in structure and smell. While flowering they had a really funky smell that I cant quite put a name on. When cured it seems to get stronger but not really unpleasant...though my daughter claims it smells like a barn.


Was it like a roasted onion/garlic smell? My wife said that it smelled like savory food. That is the two phenos that I got, pineapple and roasted onions. It was a strong smoke that made me want a nap right away and I was expecting more of a sativa. Anyways, I have been sitting on another pack for a while now. There is supposed to be a pine flavor out there that has a true sativa feel to it. I have not seen it back in stock when I look, so I have just been holding on to it and Sumatra until I can find replacements. Here is a review that I found on Leafly. It appears that the Pineapple pheno is the common one, I dont hear much about the pine flavor...


https://www.leafly.com/sativa/dream-beaver

“A very heady high for sure. Great piney taste with a very mellow smooth after taste. I agree with other reviews that it is good for wake n bake. In the same league as Super Silver Haze. Got mine at Issaquah Cannabis Company and Phat Panda deserves a shout out. It is as chronic as some of the good medical marijuana in the area which is saying a lot. We grow fire smoke in them Cascade Mountains.”


----------



## Chef420 (Jun 9, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> http://bfy.tw/CGez
> 
> http://bfy.tw/CGf3


That is way better than JFGI.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 9, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Was it like a roasted onion/garlic smell? My wife said that it smelled like savory food. That is the two phenos that I got, pineapple and roasted onions. It was a strong smoke that made me want a nap right away and I was expecting more of a sativa. Anyways, I have been sitting on another pack for a while now. There is supposed to be a pine flavor out there that has a true sativa feel to it. I have not seen it back in stock when I look, so I have just been holding on to it and Sumatra until I can find replacements. Here is a review that I found on Leafly. It appears that the Pineapple pheno is the common one, I dont hear much about the pine flavor...
> 
> 
> https://www.leafly.com/sativa/dream-beaver
> ...


I didn't detect any pine in the ones I grew but it would be nice to find that pheno. The ones I grew did have sort of a savory thing going on but I gotta tell ya...it was more like severely undercooked garlic-onion-roadkill-stew.
I haven't seen this in stock either so I'm going to hold on to the beans I have left. It definitely has some uniqueness going on.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 10, 2017)

Black Triangle and Love Triangle (bottom)


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 10, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Black Triangle and Love Triangle (bottom)
> View attachment 3958539 View attachment 3958540


Looking awesome. Very health and very bushy bet she's gonna be a beast in flower


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 10, 2017)

Blood Orange x Genius Thai 



  


This is the only one I can reach right now. The other one has much deeper purple and pink shades. 
It smells like crisp oranges and sweet tangerines...maybe even some floral notes going on. Like peach trees in blossom.
Trichs have long stalks and as of today (day 57) they're still 60% clear. Probably let it go another week but not much longer for fear of losing terps.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 10, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Blood Orange x Genius Thai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH! Hello beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
So bummed I boned myself outta the Blood Orange line


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 10, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> OH! Hello beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> So bummed I boned myself outta the Blood Orange line


Me too. Totally passed them over when Bodhi had them available.
It was a really nice surprise to get these. Useful did a great job. I only popped two out of sheer curiosity and they're both nearly identical in structure/terps. Solid cross IMO


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 10, 2017)

That's a beautiful flower!! Glad DBJ hooked these up.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 10, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> That's a beautiful flower!! Glad DBJ hooked these up.
> View attachment 3958721


I would love to see what those do in your garden! Everything you grow looks so happy and healthy. 
If you don't mind answering, what type of soil do you use?


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 10, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> That's a beautiful flower!! Glad DBJ hooked these up.
> View attachment 3958721


Thanks for the insight. Now I'm Oscar mike for em!


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 10, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Thanks for the insight. Now I'm Oscar mike for em!


You like...? Bet I could facilitate some off for ya.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 11, 2017)

Feel free to pm me guys about Bodhi gear 
Colorado based. 

Love this place 
Home is breedbay but I can see why my old homie whodat likes it here so much

A lot more activity buzzin!


----------



## Serva (Jun 11, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> That's a beautiful flower!! Glad DBJ hooked these up.
> View attachment 3958721


I wrote a mail to GLG, but I can't find Useful Seeds. I just found a australian vegetable website... Maybe you got a link? Are they also buyable, or only to get as freebies?

Now I'm horny...


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 11, 2017)

Serva said:


> I wrote a mail to GLG, but I can't find Useful Seeds. I just found a australian vegetable website... Maybe you got a link? Are they also buyable, or only to get as freebies?
> 
> Now I'm horny...


I tried to find some info on useful seeds also but I think it may be a buddy of DBJ who made those. Let me know if you can't find any it's gonna be a while before I crack any more seeds and I have a pile of Bodhi still to get to so I can share.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 11, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> You like...? Bet I could facilitate some off for ya.


 I'd give her a ring and the keys to the house instantly haha


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 11, 2017)

@Serva
@luv2grow
@Rosinallday

You can find Useful on ICMag (not sure if its OK to post his profile so I'll let y'all do the search)
His username is Useful Idiot. I've never pm'd him but from what others have said, he's very nice and approachable.


----------



## Serva (Jun 11, 2017)

Haha ok, I found useful idiot already, didn't thought it's the same we are talking here 



Rosinallday said:


> I tried to find some info on useful seeds also but I think it may be a buddy of DBJ who made those. Let me know if you can't find any it's gonna be a while before I crack any more seeds and I have a pile of Bodhi still to get to so I can share.


Thanks man for this kind offer, but I guess europe is alittle far away/expensive for just a few seeds. But let's see what DBJ and Useful will say.

Thanks alot, for you support


----------



## kingzt (Jun 11, 2017)

I was told the field trip is forum cut gsc x sunshine day dream


----------



## Serva (Jun 11, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> SBFH is showing a Bodhi drop happening at 12:00 est tonight. Advertised under Supernatural Selection but looks like the usual restock. Something new called field trip. Could be worth checking out. I'm rather spent hope there isn't any supernatural dropping....


I should stop looking into this thread... More sunshine to collect 
Did you get some private notice? Can't see anything advertised on SBFH? Thank you!

ahhh, and GLG got Ecto Cooler...
Whats going on?! Cali-o traces all around... Damn! I need to do some decision 

Oh dear, seems Useful Idiot isn't reachable since half a year (12/07/16):
"something must have happened to him to be gone this long with no contact to anyone




"


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 11, 2017)

Serva said:


> I should stop looking into this thread... More sunshine to collect
> Did you get some private notice? Can't see anything advertised on SBFH? Thank you!
> 
> ahhh, and GLG got Ecto Cooler...
> ...


https://www.instagram.com/p/BVNXr7vncRn/?taken-by=seedbankforhumanity


----------



## elkamino (Jun 12, 2017)

iPhone pix of Sunshine Daydream 

Day 35 of 12/12


----------



## Serva (Jun 12, 2017)

kingzt said:


> I was told the field trip is forum cut gsc x sunshine day dream


FIELD TRIP
(GG4 x SSDD)
-> description on SBFH


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 12, 2017)

SuperStarDawg x Appalachia 

I have two phenos of this plant.. Actually this plant is coming back from some hot soil.

I flip in a week, and expecting Big things from this cross, but we shall see.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone have pics or experience with the Purple Wookie V2?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 12, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Anyone have pics or experience with the Purple Wookie V2?


I'm curious about that too. I noticed it yesterday when I was window shopping for seeds


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 12, 2017)

Does it say the cross? I have v1


----------



## Serva (Jun 12, 2017)

PURPLE WOOKIE V2
(RKU F3 x WOOKIE)

PURPLE WOOKIE
(RKU F2 X WOOKIE 15)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 12, 2017)

Swamp Thing said:


> Feel free to contact me re my seed collective the Danky Bank. Carry most Bodhi and Dynasty gear at the most competitive donations with the best freebies


How 'bout some 'for instances' on these best freebies?


----------



## kingzt (Jun 12, 2017)

Serva said:


> FIELD TRIP
> (GG4 x SSDD)
> -> description on SBFH


Oops sorry thanks for the clarity. I seen on IG that it was gsc x ssdd. I was actually hoping it was haha.


----------



## Serva (Jun 12, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Oops sorry thanks for the clarity. I seen on IG that it was gsc x ssdd. I was actually hoping it was haha.


Haha, same for me... I was dissapointed reading gg4


----------



## Deep21 (Jun 12, 2017)

Swamp Thing said:


> Feel free to contact me re my seed collective the Danky Bank. Carry most Bodhi and Dynasty gear at the most competitive donations with the best freebies


Are you a U.S. located bank? How long does it take to get an order shipment? I will try you guys out for a few packs.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 12, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Oops sorry thanks for the clarity. I seen on IG that it was gsc x ssdd. I was actually hoping it was haha.


How awesome would that be gsc x ssdd hope bodhi is reading this


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 12, 2017)

Mothers milk under 400w of cobs


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 13, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> How 'bout some 'for instances' on these best freebies?


Buy two packs and get one of 5 dank ass freebies! (So order 6 packs and get 3 freebies. 9 packs for price of 6. Order 4 packs and get 2 freebies, 6 total!)

Order 8 packs, get all 5 Freebies!

Freebies include - 
SwampThing
Bruce Banner #3 x Apollo 11 f4 genius pheno
Hindu Hashplant:
LA Hindu Kush x 1988 G13/Hashplant 
Oroblanco:
the White x Wookie#15
Magenta Hashplant:
RoadKillUnicornF2 X 88 G13/Hashplant
Super Silver Lotus:
Super Silver Haze x Snow Lotus

But Recently I throw in extras on top like Jaeger, Pie Face, Herijuana x Good Medicine, blueberry/bubblegum x ghost train haze... just depends on my mood

And the Dynasty orders come with Honey Badger Haze freebies 

Will be looking to advertise here soon 

Have delayed getting my website up bc of the new political landscape but may just end up going for it
It will be dankybank.com but not live yet


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 13, 2017)

Deep21 said:


> Are you a U.S. located bank? How long does it take to get an order shipment? I will try you guys out for a few packs.


I'm in Colorado
Takes only a few days after you finalize as I ship priority


----------



## Deep21 (Jun 13, 2017)

Swamp Thing said:


> I'm in Colorado
> Takes only a few days after you finalize as I ship priority





Swamp Thing said:


> I'm in Colorado
> Takes only a few days after you finalize as I ship priority


Are u only on facebook right now? It seems like another the danky bank is located in australia. http://yourthoughtsplease.in/cannabis/

I almost made a purchase through this site in australia by mistake.
Thank you


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 13, 2017)

Swamp Thing said:


> I'm in Colorado
> Takes only a few days after you finalize as I ship priority


If you have lucky charms and blood orange I'll take a pack of both.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 13, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> If you have lucky charms and blood orange I'll take a pack of both.


Lucky Charms has not been available for a long long time. actually one of his older crosses.

You seen recent packs posted anywhere?


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 13, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Lucky Charms has not been available for a long long time. actually one of his older crosses.
> 
> You seen recent packs posted anywhere?


there's a few crosses running around at the moment of the charms and a few f3-f4's if i remember reading it correctly. No seed packs that i've seen though. they are in this thread in the last 20 pages or so.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 13, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Lucky Charms has not been available for a long long time. actually one of his older crosses.
> 
> You seen recent packs posted anywhere?


Also if you have Supernatural Selection or Kalifornia would be great. That was my attempt at humor actually, sorry.


----------



## RootzGemini (Jun 13, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Also if you have Supernatural Selection or Kalifornia would be great. That was my attempt at humor actually, sorry.


I got it

FYI to people that might have interest: there's 100 packs of black triangle at GLG. Seems to be a fan favorite for the hashplant daddy


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 13, 2017)

The biggest gal on the left is Cherry Hashplant and the two on the right are Blueberry Hashplant.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 13, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> The biggest gal on the left is Cherry Hashplant and the two on the right are Blueberry Hashplant. View attachment 3960258


Damn I wanna be like you when I get older. Beautiful setup brother. That's 4x4 beds?


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 13, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn I wanna be like you when I get older. Beautiful setup brother. That's 4x4 beds?


9×9 These are Bodhing well..


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 13, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Mothers milk under 400w of cobs
> 
> View attachment 3960099 View attachment 3960100 View attachment 3960101 View attachment 3960102


Outstanding!!!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 13, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> 9×9 These are Bodhing well..


Those things are gonna be monsters!!!!!


----------



## Serva (Jun 13, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Snow Temple and on the bottom is Lemon Hashplant with a Green lotus to her right.
> View attachment 3960344 View attachment 3960349


Oh man! Awesome garden! Healthy plants, always a pleasure to watch! Thanks for sharing... have a great summer!

Whish you all a great summer!


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 13, 2017)

I haven't seen too many people talking about Black Triangle on here. I thought with the lineage, and hype, behind it would have made a bigger impact. I very interested in picking up some Black Triangle seeds but the lack of response from the community is keeping me from pulling the trigger.

Has anyone on here grown Black Triangle and what was it like?


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jun 13, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> I haven't seen too many people talking about Black Triangle on here. I thought with the lineage, and hype, behind it would have made a bigger impact. I very interested in picking up some Black Triangle seeds but the lack of response from the community is keeping me from pulling the trigger.
> 
> Has anyone on here grown Black Triangle and what was it like?


 I love my Black Triangle. Few of my buddies want me to grow nothing but it. Popped 4 seeds and got a couple phenos, one TK leaning and one more burnt rubber garlic hashplant. Hashplant went 56 days 12/12 and the OG right behind her at 58 or 59. This is the OG one I run, my favorite.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 13, 2017)

Adrosmokin said:


> I love my Black Triangle. Few of my buddies want me to grow nothing but it. Popped 4 seeds and got a couple phenos, one TK leaning and one more burnt rubber garlic hashplant. Hashplant went 56 days 12/12 and the OG right behind her at 58 or 59. This is the OG one I run, my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 3960394 View attachment 3960395 View attachment 3960396 View attachment 3960397


I wouldn't kick her out of my closet


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 13, 2017)

Adrosmokin said:


> I love my Black Triangle. Few of my buddies want me to grow nothing but it. Popped 4 seeds and got a couple phenos, one TK leaning and one more burnt rubber garlic hashplant. Hashplant went 56 days 12/12 and the OG right behind her at 58 or 59. This is the OG one I run, my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 3960394 View attachment 3960395 View attachment 3960396 View attachment 3960397


Very nice, sir. Very nice. I'm glad to hear of your positive experiences with Black Triangle. Thank you for the feedback. I was probably going to order them anyway, and take a chance, but your pics sealed the deal.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 13, 2017)

lol it's the temporary URL for the unfinished site based in India where the site is being made. Yea like i was saying having launched the site yet due to fears with the new political landscape but it seems there are tons of em out there so I dunno, maybe not much to worry about. But until DankyBank.com is live at that URL don't bother trying to order especially from that Indian .in site at that is just the unfinished model


Deep21 said:


> Are u only on facebook right now? It seems like another the danky bank is located in australia. http://yourthoughtsplease.in/cannabis/
> 
> I almost made a purchase through this site in australia by mistake.
> Thank you


----------



## COGrown (Jun 13, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> Very nice, sir. Very nice. I'm glad to hear of your positive experiences with Black Triangle. Thank you for the feedback. I was probably going to order them anyway, and take a chance, but your pics sealed the deal.


You won't be disappointed growing any of bodhi's tk creations. Definitely the real thing, i think they are the best og options he has.


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 13, 2017)

COGrown said:


> You won't be disappointed growing any of bodhi's tk creations. Definitely the real thing, i think they are the best og options he has.


Got love triangle popped right now. You by chance grown that bro. Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 13, 2017)

I think it's because there was an extended period of time that the Black Triangle was out of stock. I wanted it forever. seems like it's been in stock regularly as of late though?

looks fucking great @Adrosmokin !


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 13, 2017)

Swamp Thing said:


> lol it's the temporary URL for the unfinished site based in India where the site is being made. Yea like i was saying having launched the site yet due to fears with the new political landscape but it seems there are tons of em out there so I dunno, maybe not much to worry about. But until DankyBank.com is live at that URL don't bother trying to order especially from that Indian .in site at that is just the unfinished model



What is wrong with Indians? I am Indian. I would rather the term Native American.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 13, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> What is wrong with Indians? I am Indian. I would rather the term Native American.


On a scale of 1 to 10, how high were you when you made this post?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 13, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, how high were you when you made this post?


Im gonna go with Potato


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 14, 2017)

Mother's milk x wookie






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## COGrown (Jun 14, 2017)

Cezarkush said:


> Got love triangle popped right now. You by chance grown that bro. Thanks in advance for any information.


Grown it back in 2013, loved it, made f2s with tk dominant phenos. Very good strain, much more OG dom than Goji, but it doesn't have OG in the name so i guess its a sleeper.

I know i had pics somewhere but i can't find them now, so they were probably posted on the seed depot forum before that whole thing went down.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 14, 2017)

Cezarkush said:


> Got love triangle popped right now. You by chance grown that bro. Thanks in advance for any information.


I'm on my third run of it 6 seeds in total so far. Seen two different phenos so far This one is much different already. I'll keep ya up to speed with what i find in this one. I lost all my data from the previous runs. Sorry.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 14, 2017)

TK is highly underrated in my area for some reason. I think it's just a lack of understanding personally. I was lucky enough to migrate over to the east coast for a decade and see it first hand. In fact i just had a discussion with a commercial person about it. He was doggin it. I just said cool man. No reason to beat knowledge into a brick wall. Up north of me in Santa Cruz. it's a whole different ball game. Must be area related closed mindedness or something. Who knows.... I think it's a bomb one to have in the arsenal personally. Just my O2 

Side note. Had my meeting with some larger growers here. Went great. They are going to commit some space at each location to high Cbd strains for our area. They were not close minded 
Glad there are some growers around here that care about the people and not just the profits.It's been a profit only area for a long time. Cbd is a rarely known deal here. Big sigh of relief for humanity today! If it helps one person it's a victory in my book.
Sorry had to throw it out there. I know and have been shown it's mostly awesome humans here!


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 14, 2017)

Sunshine Daydream and Joystick. Ssdd 3/4 females and Joystick 4/4 females


----------



## hillbill (Jun 14, 2017)

SSDD going 12/12 with 1 for sure male. First time with her.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 14, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Sunshine Daydream and Joystick. Ssdd 3/4 females and Joystick 4/4 females
> View attachment 3961224 View attachment 3961230


Such a clean setup and girls! Rocking it!!


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 15, 2017)

Ok boys and girls, testers gettin flipped...

Blue sunshine (blue dream × ssdd) looks like we got 5 females, all 5 look and smell very similar at this point


(Lemon diesel × ssdd) 3 females, the 2 bigger ones absolutely wreak in veg


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jun 15, 2017)

Unfortunately I don't think we are going to see guava hashplant available again. I couldn't understand why we weren't seeing a restock anywhere. Then it hit me, JJ probably said something to Bodhi. I remembered JJ did guava 13 around 2010. He doesn't even offer it anymore so I hope I'm wrong. I had a pack of the guava13 but lost it. I was really hoping to score a pack of the guava hashplant to fill that hole in my heart. Hope I'm wrong and we see a restock but I'm doubtful.


----------



## elkamino (Jun 15, 2017)

Morning Bodhiheads! 

Here's the monthly reminder for those nervous about B's Appy dad being dead and gone that his more-famous progeny definitely are not. In fact, perusing GLG this morning I saw there's 283* packs of SSDD still available... lol.

*edit: just checked again and its two-NINETY-three


----------



## RootzGemini (Jun 15, 2017)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Unfortunately I don't think we are going to see guava hashplant available again. I couldn't understand why we weren't seeing a restock anywhere. Then it hit me, JJ probably said something to Bodhi. I remembered JJ did guava 13 around 2010. He doesn't even offer it anymore so I hope I'm wrong. I had a pack of the guava13 but lost it. I was really hoping to score a pack of the guava hashplant to fill that hole in my heart. Hope I'm wrong and we see a restock but I'm doubtful.


The only complaint I have about Bodhi, which is not really much of a complaint, but more of a convenience factor, is communication. I know he is working by himself, and I respect the man and support him. I just wish I knew what was going on with certain strains, guava hashplant, red eyed Jedi, dank Sinatra, NL open poll, blue Tara, I would love to see the Aruba and watermelon hashplant again ..... First world problems. 

Thank you for all you do Mr. B, I don't wanna sound like I'm bitchin.

Wearing my Bodhi T to the slightly stoopid show tomorrow, I hope my friend comes thru with the dank Sinatra. Free advertising.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 15, 2017)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Unfortunately I don't think we are going to see guava hashplant available again. I couldn't understand why we weren't seeing a restock anywhere. Then it hit me, JJ probably said something to Bodhi. I remembered JJ did guava 13 around 2010. He doesn't even offer it anymore so I hope I'm wrong. I had a pack of the guava13 but lost it. I was really hoping to score a pack of the guava hashplant to fill that hole in my heart. Hope I'm wrong and we see a restock but I'm doubtful.



Dang I hope not but I can see that being true. That JJ guy seems like a total douche and Bodhi is the nicest dude in the world.

if so I'll have to make some F2's. And maybe a Stardawg backcross.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 15, 2017)

At least we got a notice about running low on Goji.
I keep checking to see if Cherry Hashplant restocks but I think we may have seen the last of those as well. 
Should have some guava HP and Cherry Hashplant f2's by the end of this flower cycle for what it's worth. I'll make extra...

These are all Sunshine4, consistently giving off the strongest scent during veg.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 15, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Morning Bodhiheads!
> 
> Here's the monthly reminder for those nervous about B's Appy dad being dead and gone that his more-famous progeny definitely are not. In fact, perusing GLG this morning I saw there's 283* packs of SSDD still available... lol.
> 
> *edit: just checked again and its two-NINETY-three


Watch out!! Elks on the hunt


----------



## greg nr (Jun 15, 2017)

Gogi is low? SSDD is low? Good thing I have a mom of each. Guess I'll clone them and keep it going......



Rosinallday said:


> At least we got a notice about running low on Goji.
> I keep checking to see if Cherry Hashplant restocks but I think we may have seen the last of those as well.
> Should have some guava HP and Cherry Hashplant f2's by the end of this flower cycle for what it's worth. I'll make extra...
> 
> These are all Sunshine4, consistently giving off the strongest scent during veg.View attachment 3961606 View attachment 3961612 View attachment 3961608


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 15, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Gogi is low? SSDD is low? Good thing I have a mom of each. Guess I'll clone them and keep it going......


Looks like plenty of SSDD still.


----------



## Cali weed (Jun 16, 2017)

Just wanted to clear up that field trip is indeed forum GSC x SSDD. I have some shots of it on my IG. It's a real treat. SBFH has it listed wrong but I'm sure that'll get fixed


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 16, 2017)

Cali weed said:


> Just wanted to clear up that field trip is indeed forum GSC x SSDD. I have some shots of it on my IG. It's a real treat. SBFH has it listed wrong but I'm sure that'll get fixed


What's ur ig name


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 16, 2017)

Ssdd and ttnl x appy are doing well. The Nl cross is very resiliant to bugs as was expected while most of the ssdd got attacked by something. A few Nl are purple already and are most vigerous.

Also just soaked some Bare foot dr..


----------



## elkamino (Jun 16, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> just soaked some Bare foot dr


Glad to hear it! Haven't seen much if anything on those and I'm hoping to find a CBD strain later this year. So stoked to see what you find in those!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 16, 2017)

@Nu-Be


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 16, 2017)

Putting up some stickers this morning. What you see is all Bodhi.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 16, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Putting up some stickers this morning. What you see is all Bodhi.View attachment 3962015


Wow that's awesome!! Wish I could do it big like that..


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 16, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Putting up some stickers this morning. What you see is all Bodhi.View attachment 3962015


Magnificent sir bravo bravo


----------



## Serva (Jun 16, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Putting up some stickers this morning. What you see is all Bodhi.View attachment 3962015


If I ever go to america, I want to vistit you... I am jealous of your garden!  

You are going for light deprivation? And do you water by hand?


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 16, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> At least we got a notice about running low on Goji.
> I keep checking to see if Cherry Hashplant restocks but I think we may have seen the last of those as well.
> Should have some guava HP and Cherry Hashplant f2's by the end of this flower cycle for what it's worth. I'll make extra...
> 
> These are all Sunshine4, consistently giving off the strongest scent during veg.View attachment 3961606 View attachment 3961612 View attachment 3961608





Rosinallday said:


> Putting up some stickers this morning. What you see is all Bodhi.View attachment 3962015


Shoe has cherry hashplant bro. At least did about two weeks ago.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 16, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Glad to hear it! Haven't seen much if anything on those and I'm hoping to find a CBD strain later this year. So stoked to see what you find in those!


check out breed bay. I'm 90% sure Nu has a extensive journal on them as which he does everything else


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 16, 2017)

Serva said:


> If I ever go to america, I want to vistit you... I am jealous of your garden!
> 
> You are going for light deprivation? And do you water by hand?


You would be most welcome in my garden.
Yeah actually need to run electricity out there and hope to start flowering next week. I set up drip irrigation for the greenhouse but it leaked too much water on the ground so I'm handwatering.

I'll have some nice flavor soon if folks are rolling through S.Oregon hit me up...


----------



## hillbill (Jun 16, 2017)

7 Fuzz and 4 Space Monkey have hit the towel.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 16, 2017)

Little bit off side by side action. Goji on the right, right on time with her stretch. Liking this LT pheno. Nice and stacked so far. Best LT pheno I've gotten so far, as stretch and structure are concerned. That being said I never scroged the previous phenos. haha  Don't mind the leaves. Most of it is screen training damage. Silly no room tents. I did give the goji a bit of a hot dose tht I had to correct quickly. They so sensitive
 
And to everyone I hope you guys are having a great Friday and here's to a better weekend to follow. If you're not well we got ya covered!
We played hookie from work today and headed up to South coast just before the rock slide in big sur.  if you hate other than bodhi bud pics don't click...


----------



## Serva (Jun 16, 2017)

Cali weed said:


> Just wanted to clear up that field trip is indeed forum GSC x SSDD. I have some shots of it on my IG. It's a real treat. SBFH has it listed wrong but I'm sure that'll get fixed


Now it's fixed! I am interested in your photos... Do you mind?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 16, 2017)

Anyone live in a state that seed bank for humanity delivers to


----------



## Chef420 (Jun 16, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Little bit off side by side action. Goji on the right, right on time with her stretch. Liking this LT pheno. Nice and stacked so far. Best LT pheno I've gotten so far, as stretch and structure are concerned. That being said I never scroged the previous phenos. haha  Don't mind the leaves. Most of it is screen training damage. Silly no room tents. I did give the goji a bit of a hot dose tht I had to correct quickly. They so sensitive
> View attachment 3962126 View attachment 3962128
> And to everyone I hope you guys are having a great Friday and here's to a better weekend to follow. If you're not well we got ya covered!
> We played hookie from work today and headed up to South coast just before the rock slide in big sur.  if you hate other than bodhi bud pics don't click...
> View attachment 3962132


Ok first, wow. What a gorgeous spot. 
I bought a pack of goji at 4/20 and I really like the structure in your picture. She looks a bit crazy!


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 16, 2017)

Yeah the goji's really press hard around the third-4th week from what I've noticed. Lt's get it outta the way in week 2. The first time a few of us were really surprised at the LT's vigor early on compared to the Goji.Goji always wins the height war though . Then she fills in.
Keep in mind this is a low wattage light run! 
But honestly the only thing different from the dual 600's last time I've noticed is this run is slower bye a week. These are @ 26.3 days post flip. 
All that aside I agree with @Adrosmokin, I haven't seen a bad cross with the TK in it! it's kinda gold in my book.

Ah yeah that spot is rad. Ian was actually eating shit into about 4 feet of water in that shot. He didn't realize it dropped that quick. First time he swam. Made it all the way across to me. I couldn't stop laughing! silly pups


----------



## HydroChemBot (Jun 16, 2017)

Ok i have a question for all that have for all that have grown Space Monkey.. I got 12 out of 12 seeds to grow but i did have a runt/mutantish type of plant.. My other plant have finished or are on the home stretch, but the lil one is only bout two feet tall with all kinds of tops. I think im gonna flower but was wondering if anyone else found these mutants


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 16, 2017)

All mine where fairly tall I did have one that was short and didn't hardly stretch in flower. Wasnt to great it was the weakest of the bunch and didn't have much smell or taste but yours maybe different. I would at least give it a shot though u never know till u try. At the very least it will still get u stoned.


----------



## toddwalker33 (Jun 16, 2017)

Put me down for some guava hashplant if any make f2's. Been on the hunt for awhile and mad I didnt pull the trigger then got shafted on a sale on a pack on IG but still on the hunt.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 17, 2017)

I've flowered a couple Space Monkey and found them loud and potent. Hybreed effect with nice branching for training. Loud all through flower here. Just sprouting 4 more!


----------



## j.t.1986 (Jun 17, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> Ok i have a question for all that have for all that have grown Space Monkey.. I got 12 out of 12 seeds to grow but i did have a runt/mutantish type of plant.. My other plant have finished or are on the home stretch, but the lil one is only bout two feet tall with all kinds of tops. I think im gonna flower but was wondering if anyone else found these mutants


i popped 6 of my 12 and all 6 grew as well.. i got one runt in that mix, i didnt grow it for more than a month before i axed it though lol.. cant wait to run it again  awesome smoke, i can smoke that stuff all day.


----------



## kingzt (Jun 17, 2017)

Regarding SBFH, how long do they hold on seeds before you send a payment?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 17, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> TK is highly underrated in my area for some reason. I think it's just a lack of understanding personally. I was lucky enough to migrate over to the east coast for a decade and see it first hand. In fact i just had a discussion with a commercial person about it. He was doggin it. I just said cool man. No reason to beat knowledge into a brick wall. Up north of me in Santa Cruz. it's a whole different ball game. Must be area related closed mindedness or something. Who knows.... I think it's a bomb one to have in the arsenal personally. Just my O2
> 
> Side note. Had my meeting with some larger growers here. Went great. They are going to commit some space at each location to high Cbd strains for our area. They were not close minded
> Glad there are some growers around here that care about the people and not just the profits.It's been a profit only area for a long time. Cbd is a rarely known deal here. Big sigh of relief for humanity today! If it helps one person it's a victory in my book.
> Sorry had to throw it out there. I know and have been shown it's mostly awesome humans here!


To the best of my understanding, tk was one of the original ogs that got renamed up in the emerald triangle when all the fake/random ogs started popping up, in order to distinguish it from the poop cuts of og. I think jewgold is same cut tbh and I've heard debates whether the original sfv and to are same strain. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Serva (Jun 17, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Regarding SBFH, how long do they hold on seeds before you send a payment?


They sent out the seeds the same day they received my mail! I had a nice time with them. Somehow a little slow, but very good communication in a pleasing manner. I will order again!

Edit: maybe I got you wrong. It was like 3-4 weeks till they received my payment.

And regarding this, did someone grown Forest Queen yet? If not, maybe it's the right strain for me


----------



## Chef420 (Jun 17, 2017)

Serva said:


> They sent out the seeds the same day they received my mail! I had a nice time with them. Somehow a little slow, but very good communication in a pleasing manner. I will order again!
> 
> Edit: maybe I got you wrong. It was like 3-4 weeks till they received my payment.
> 
> And regarding this, did someone grown Forest Queen yet? If not, maybe it's the right strain for me


I have not grown forest queen but it's been on my radar for a while. My radar's getting pretty crowded. Rack em, pack em, and stack em.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 17, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> To the best of my understanding, tk was one of the original ogs that got renamed up in the emerald triangle when all the fake/random ogs started popping up, in order to distinguish it from the poop cuts of og. I think jewgold is same cut tbh and I've heard debates whether the original sfv and to are same strain.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Really?!! That's crazy because that's what I ran across a lot in the south, practically in Florida when I was there 2000-2010. I could be wrong but the crews I ran with and everyone one else called it Triangle Kush. It was from three county's in Central Florida.
Either way that shit is fire!! As always much love Mog! I don't want to spread anything that could be false.


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 17, 2017)

Landos stash,two plants both from seed:


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 17, 2017)

Flash63 said:


> Landos stash,two plants both from seed:View attachment 3962785View attachment 3962786 View attachment 3962787View attachment 3962788 View attachment 3962789


Maybe one of the best freebies I've had in my garden you'll be happy with those


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 17, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Really?!! That's crazy because that's what I ran across a lot in the south, practically in Florida when I was there 2000-2010. I could be wrong but the crews I ran with and everyone one else called it Triangle Kush. It was from three county's in Central Florida.
> Either way that shit is fire!! As always much love Mog! I don't want to spread anything that could be false.


That's the same story I heard


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 17, 2017)

Cezarkush said:


> Maybe one of the best freebies I've had in my garden you'll be happy with those


Is she good for insomnia?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 17, 2017)

Flash63 said:


> Is she good for insomnia?


If U smoke enuff anything is gud for insomnia lol


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 17, 2017)

(Dj shorts blueberry × a11gf3)


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 17, 2017)

Don't do that with silver lotus, No good for insomnia!! in fact it's like plant crack with too many hits. just FYI


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 17, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> (Dj shorts blueberry × a11gf3)View attachment 3962860


oh my! what you naming this one? Two headed Dragon?! haha


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 17, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Really?!! That's crazy because that's what I ran across a lot in the south, practically in Florida when I was there 2000-2010. I could be wrong but the crews I ran with and everyone one else called it Triangle Kush. It was from three county's in Central Florida.
> Either way that shit is fire!! As always much love Mog! I don't want to spread anything that could be false.


Me neither, lol. All og hearsay, just what I heard out here. I thought it was sfv the first time someone passed it my way. I'm about to grab it again because it is a great cut. I've heard a lot of various stories tbh like the "triangle shaped nugs" are why it's called tk, but the emerald triangle one always made sense to me and seemed the most likely legit. I didn't hear anything about ogs in Florida until way after og started getting its prefixes for every random of cut, so that's all new to me, but it makes sense when I'm in CA not FL. I am currently running Florida OG to see what it's all about though. Tk will pretty much complete the og library, except one old cut I haven't seen in 10+ years . 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 17, 2017)

My 4 mothers milk phenos , 
Almost chop time
Bodhi is the man


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 18, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Me neither, lol. All og hearsay, just what I heard out here. I thought it was sfv the first time someone passed it my way. I'm about to grab it again because it is a great cut. I've heard a lot of various stories tbh like the "triangle shaped nugs" are why it's called tk, but the emerald triangle one always made sense to me and seemed the most likely legit. I didn't hear anything about ogs in Florida until way after og started getting its prefixes for every random of cut, so that's all new to me, but it makes sense when I'm in CA not FL. I am currently running Florida OG to see what it's all about though. Tk will pretty much complete the og library, except one old cut I haven't seen in 10+ years .
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


oh yeah! I'm the same way my man. I moved from cali there and now i'm back home. When I read your post it made complete sense .I was sitting here thinking about a decade of stories. But in the end they were just stories. I've never seen proof of it personally other than a crypt og strain. 

I had just never thought about the emerald T as the home for it until you mentioned it. Kinda fucked all the old time rock stars will be the hardest to get data on. But at least we as a people are starting to get some solid knowledge that will be in the future irrefutable .haha. Always love the good knowledge debates! And I can say from traversing the coasts that they have some crypt original OG's to get a hold of. Oh my,how fucked is that to say "Original" ..."OG'S".........
Can anyone else chime in on this topic? I'm sure as well as myself Kmog would love it! kinda what we have been doing for the last, well since I've been here 1200 pages


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 18, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> My 4 mothers milk phenos ,
> Almost chop time
> Bodhi is the man View attachment 3962948View attachment 3962949View attachment 3962950View attachment 3962951


That's the 400w of cobs yeah? what is your time schedule for pulling? Beauties well done!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 18, 2017)

Last i heard/knew was Tk came from Florida and was named Triangle Kush due to the fact it was run amongst a tight knit group between 3 counties that made a triangle, hence the name Triangle Kush ?

Had a buddy who thought this was triangle kush lol. I can see why they thought that


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 18, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> That's the 400w of cobs yeah? what is your time schedule for pulling? Beauties well done!


Thanks bro, yea under cobs. Probably wait for 10% Amber not clear


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 18, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> My 4 mothers milk phenos ,
> Almost chop time
> Bodhi is the man View attachment 3962948View attachment 3962949View attachment 3962950View attachment 3962951


I'm luvin number 1 but they all look fantastic


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 18, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Lay down with her...hold her...whisper to her all the things you know she already knows - how wonderful she is...how much you love her. Make sure that your face stays right in front in licking distance. You want to be the last thing she sees, because you are what she's loved all these years.
> 
> If she could, she would tell you what a wonderful life she's had with you, and how she's gonna brag to all the other dogs in heaven about you. She'd also probably ask you to consider giving another of her needy cousins a home, as there are far more dogs that need great companions such as you - and not enough 'you.s' to go around.
> 
> Your other dog will mourn, as you will. As I've done. But if you have the capacity to care for another young'un, a new pup is an amazing tonic.



f u dude!! Now U got me all emotional and in tears... F u !!


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 18, 2017)

@Mr.Head This is my love pride and everything.. I had few breeds before her, bud DDB are something special..


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 18, 2017)

Lavender Jack update. Very nice veg rate and can take a little cold. Wanted to try something with the Wookie dad outside to see when they finish. I've seen some early finishing posted online.

Fed the greenhouse yesterday they're all perky this morning. It's on for this week, getting electricity and starting to flower... hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 18, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Lavender Jack update. Very nice veg rate and can take a little cold. Wanted to try something with the Wookie dad outside to see when they finish. I've seen some early finishing posted online.
> 
> Fed the greenhouse yesterday they're all perky this morning. It's on for this week, getting electricity and starting to flower... hopefully tomorrow.
> View attachment 3963121 View attachment 3963123


How tall r they


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 18, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> How tall r they


I put all the tall ones in the middle rows. The tallest gals are 7-8 ft.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 18, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Lavender Jack update. Very nice veg rate and can take a little cold. Wanted to try something with the Wookie dad outside to see when they finish. I've seen some early finishing posted online.
> 
> Fed the greenhouse yesterday they're all perky this morning. It's on for this week, getting electricity and starting to flower... hopefully tomorrow.
> View attachment 3963121 View attachment 3963123



Have you topped at all or anything, or are they just naturaly growing like this? They look killer btw !


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 18, 2017)

I had to rely on natural sexing (just put up this greenhouse)and topped the ones that sexed out by themselves. I waited for the rest to sex out untopped (moved them into shade and did some under the lights) and they got pretty tall. They also stretched for sure just being in the greenhouse without vegging lights. 

Next time I'll top them young and sex them out using the light dep. I prefer my topped gals they are more bushy and easier to manage.. in my mind these should be no more than 5 ft at this point but it is what it is.
This is my first attempt at a light DEP I've never even grown indoor so still pretty nu-be. It's been a bit of a scramble getting it all together should be interesting.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 18, 2017)

^^^^ Reguardless ,, looks like you are doing a great job. Cant wait to see your girls in full flower. Looking frwrd to it.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 18, 2017)

Looks like the work you put in is solid and will pay off! Electricity will be a awesome plus for ya.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 19, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> @Mr.Head This is my love pride and everything.. I had few breeds before her, bud DDB are something special..
> View attachment 3963107


Love DDB I've got an 11month old Fila Brasileiro girl. She's amazing


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 19, 2017)

SuperSTardawg x Appalachia
a few days into flip and new soil..
Edit
***
I'm hoping to find a solid male, out of the rest of seeds I have. So far all have been female and I want to preserve this strain as it was unreleased.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 19, 2017)

Confirmed 2 boys but one sure girl in my first go with SSDD. Waiting on one late showing plant. These plants have been as vigorous as any I have ever seen. They also smell a bit like piss and sweat right now.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 19, 2017)

Swamp Thing said:


> Love DDB I've got an 11month old Fila Brasileiro girl. She's amazing


I use to have a Fila male that I had shipped up from Brazil. He too was amazing, but pure Ojeriza and a real handful at times.


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 19, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> oh my! what you naming this one? Two headed Dragon?! haha


This is a bodhi creation believe it or not. Lucky to get my hands on. Heres another shot of a lower


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 19, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> This is a bodhi creation believe it or not. Lucky to get my hands on. Heres another shot of a lowerView attachment 3963487


Damn she looks fine as he'll yum yum


----------



## Deep21 (Jun 19, 2017)

I just ordered girl scout ghash by cabin fever 55 bucks delivered for 10 seeds. i just realized it is basically the same as Bodhi's "More Cowbell" i guess.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 19, 2017)

Swamp Thing said:


> Love DDB I've got an 11month old Fila Brasileiro girl. She's amazing


As I herd those are finchy/tricky dogs or as we would say "Jebena Pasmina" (Im speaking abouT fila) not for inexpirience ovners, Im fully animal/dog guy, never was into botanics Until now.. For all of golden ret. ovners - lovers, DDB is breed for you,if you dont mind drooling and saliva..


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 19, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3963435 View attachment 3963437
> SuperSTardawg x Appalachia
> a few days into flip and new soil..
> Edit
> ...


 I must ask.. how do you guys determent whats a good male??


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 19, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> I must ask.. how do you guys determent whats a good male??


Great question. I'm curious too. I bet vigor has a part.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 19, 2017)

Has anybody grow 
*Bodhi Seeds Hollywood Pure Kush x Uzbekistani Hash Plant ???*

iT Seems to me that is something that I would like to smoke.


----------



## kingzt (Jun 19, 2017)

Has anybody grown out Field Trip(gsc x ssdd)? Interested to see what it might look like before I scoop some up.


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 19, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> I must ask.. how do you guys determent whats a good male??


I look for certain initial traits such as growth patterns, vigor and stink. If the progeny from that male doesn't produce what I am looking for in future generations then I scrap him and his offspring beans and start over...


----------



## Serva (Jun 19, 2017)

There aren't even test reports on breedbay. Idk, guess I will try it, and find out my own... same like Forest Queen!


kingzt said:


> Has anybody grown out Field Trip(gsc x ssdd)? Interested to see what it might look like before I scoop some up.


----------



## COGrown (Jun 19, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Last i heard/knew was Tk came from Florida and was named Triangle Kush due to the fact it was run amongst a tight knit group between 3 counties that made a triangle, hence the name Triangle Kush ?
> 
> Had a buddy who thought this was triangle kush lol. I can see why they thought that


The above is correct.



GrowGorilla said:


> Great question. I'm curious too. I bet vigor has a part.


In veg I look for structure. In my experience males that grow bushy and tight have a good chance of carrying other recessive genetics; i usually discard any lanky minimally branching males in veg. In flower, there are many factors, and it is more based on what you are trying to achieve with the cross. There's the flower structure itself, the node stretch and amount of flower sites, smell, resin profile, color, all kinds of things. Different strokes for different folks. I emphasize flower structure, plant structure, and smell; but any males that are not resinous are compost. Better to go back to the ol' drawing board there.
For the most part i make my strains with the high in mind foremost, and then various factors that make plants good for indoor growers. Outdoor cultivation is beautiful, but it is not nearly as widespread as indoor, and in my experience cultivars that do really well inside due to structure and flowering time will slay outdoors as well.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 19, 2017)

COGrown said:


> The above is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw on jeorghe servantes(i know i miss spell) youtube channel and he was visiting some outdoor breeders us or canada dont know and If i understand correct they basicly let nature do her this by leaving one male to pollen rest of the girls.. Thank you for your answer its suuuch pleasure to read what you people write..I was always wondering how it looks weed Production in Albania, what strains, fem? reg? do they use their seeds or what there are using, sooo ???? in my head..


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 19, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Has anybody grown out Field Trip(gsc x ssdd)? Interested to see what it might look like before I scoop some up.


My potna on IG _rootztonic_ grew her out. Says it's fire plus he grew her outdoors.. I'll get him to post some pics over here


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 19, 2017)

Ordered Dream Beaver and Sakura. Now I gotta pick between those and Joystick and Cobra Lips.


----------



## Da2ra (Jun 19, 2017)

COGrown said:


> The above is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm curious, when do your males usually show resin? I usually just neglect mine until they throw pollen then throw them away.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 19, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Ordered Dream Beaver and Sakura. Now I gotta pick between those and Joystick and Cobra Lips.


Where'd you find the beaver @?


----------



## greg nr (Jun 19, 2017)

I 


luv2grow said:


> Where'd you find the beaver @?


I snagged a pack off glg earlier in the year.......


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 19, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I
> 
> I snagged a pack off glg earlier in the year.......


yeah I haven't seen her around since 420 sale when she sold out.


----------



## COGrown (Jun 19, 2017)

Da2ra said:


> I'm curious, when do your males usually show resin? I usually just neglect mine until they throw pollen then throw them away.


It depends on the strain. It is more rare in early flowering, but if you flower males out for 6+ weeks they will usually have some degree of trich coverage. It helps to have a microscope or a jeweller's loupe. I use a cheapo USB digital microscope.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 19, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> This is a bodhi creation believe it or not. Lucky to get my hands on. Heres another shot of a lowerView attachment 3963487


Sweet! I just realized I follow you on IG. Those Blueberry x Apollo 11 sound right up my alley both in flavor and (what I imagine) effects. Can't wait to see the dried flower and hear their smoke report.

Have a great week
Swampy


----------



## COGrown (Jun 19, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> I saw on jeorghe servantes(i know i miss spell) youtube channel and he was visiting some outdoor breeders us or canada dont know and If i understand correct they basicly let nature do her this by leaving one male to pollen rest of the girls.. Thank you for your answer its suuuch pleasure to read what you people write..I was always wondering how it looks weed Production in Albania, what strains, fem? reg? do they use their seeds or what there are using, sooo ???? in my head..


Always glad to help. I only work with and create regular seed. I generally breed with one selected male, which is generally what i would recommend, unless you are trying to preserve an existing line, in which case you would use multiple good males and females from the line.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 19, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> yeah I haven't seen her around since 420 sale when she sold out.


IncanLama on IG has a few packs left.


----------



## kingzt (Jun 19, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> My potna on IG _rootztonic_ grew her out. Says it's fire plus he grew her outdoors.. I'll get him to post some pics over here


I can't find anybody with that name. Tell him to look me up and anybody else who want to add me and check some bodhi strains out my IG is michigangardens


----------



## hillbill (Jun 19, 2017)

3 out of 4 Space Monkeys are up waiting on another and I hope, five Fuzz, thought I did seven but saved 2 but forgot on the short term. The monkeys must be "howlers" as they are screamin' loud.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 19, 2017)

Many thanks guys!


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 20, 2017)

Just received my first order of Bodhi seeds, ever! Black Triangle, with Magenta Hashplant, as a freebie. Thanks James Bean Company.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 20, 2017)

Love triangle structure for those poppin em day 29 so around I'd guess 8 days slower than Hps run so far
  
Goji underneath same deal


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 20, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> yeah I haven't seen her around since 420 sale when she sold out.


As of two weeks ago shoe had dream beaver in. I'll email and check.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 20, 2017)

S'up Bodhi peeps? Been out of the loop for a while due to work, but got the garden fired up again with some Bodhi gear. Still rockin the SSDD, and I found a new Gogi female to play with from a pack I threw down. This one is very OG compared to the strawberry one I ran for a while. Also germinated my whole pack of Lucky Charms and only one sprouted (wtf?)! Hoping for a nice female, but not holding my breath. Germinated 6 Satsuma, and all 6 are up and looking fine. Will update with some pics once they get going.

Hoping everyone is doing well and enjoying the summer....


----------



## NewtoMJ (Jun 20, 2017)

Guys! I'm really looking hard at Bodhi because I'm getting ready to go after my first mom.
Just recently came into some og stash, and that's kind of where I'm looking to go for my first time but I still enjoy fruity stuff. The og leaners, how strong is the strawberry in them actually?


----------



## Cezarkush (Jun 20, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> yeah I haven't seen her around since 420 sale when she sold out.


Talked to shoe he still has some packs bro


----------



## RootzGemini (Jun 20, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> S'up Bodhi peeps? Been out of the loop for a while due to work, but got the garden fired up again with some Bodhi gear. Still rockin the SSDD, and I found a new Gogi female to play with from a pack I threw down. This one is very OG compared to the strawberry one I ran for a while. Also germinated my whole pack of Lucky Charms and only one sprouted (wtf?)! Hoping for a nice female, but not holding my breath. Germinated 6 Satsuma, and all 6 are up and looking fine. Will update with some pics once they get going.
> 
> Hoping everyone is doing well and enjoying the summer....


 Whoa how many Lucky charms did u try to crack? Ive used my teeth, fingers, or a blade to crack a few duds open, and they thrived after. 

It looks like you'll be busy regardless. Enjoy man


----------



## Chef420 (Jun 20, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Love triangle structure for those poppin em day 29 so around I'd guess 8 days slower than Hps run so far
> View attachment 3963972 View attachment 3963973
> Goji underneath same deal
> 
> View attachment 3963978 View attachment 3963979


I suppose I wasn't paying attention. Are you doing a comparative grow under t5's? Looking good anyway.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 20, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> S'up Bodhi peeps? Been out of the loop for a while due to work, but got the garden fired up again with some Bodhi gear. Still rockin the SSDD, and I found a new Gogi female to play with from a pack I threw down. This one is very OG compared to the strawberry one I ran for a while. Also germinated my whole pack of Lucky Charms and only one sprouted (wtf?)! Hoping for a nice female, but not holding my breath. Germinated 6 Satsuma, and all 6 are up and looking fine. Will update with some pics once they get going.
> 
> Hoping everyone is doing well and enjoying the summer....


Stowes back! Sup dude! Nice to see you around again. 

Need some picks of that OG goji


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 20, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> S'up Bodhi peeps? Been out of the loop for a while due to work, but got the garden fired up again with some Bodhi gear. Still rockin the SSDD, and I found a new Gogi female to play with from a pack I threw down. This one is very OG compared to the strawberry one I ran for a while. Also germinated my whole pack of Lucky Charms and only one sprouted (wtf?)! Hoping for a nice female, but not holding my breath. Germinated 6 Satsuma, and all 6 are up and looking fine. Will update with some pics once they get going.
> 
> Hoping everyone is doing well and enjoying the summer....


Great to see ya back at it Stow!


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 20, 2017)

Cezarkush said:


> As of two weeks ago shoe had dream beaver in. I'll email and check.


Thanks man! I didn't have a chance to email him before i bailed for work. Sending it now. Thanks for checking. Much appreciated!


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 20, 2017)

NewtoMJ said:


> Guys! I'm really looking hard at Bodhi because I'm getting ready to go after my first mom.
> Just recently came into some og stash, and that's kind of where I'm looking to go for my first time but I still enjoy fruity stuff. The og leaners, how strong is the strawberry in them actually?


which one's you have in mind? Let us know and I'm sure some of the crew has popped em and can help dial ya in.
B has some solid Og's.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 20, 2017)

RootzGemini said:


> Whoa how many Lucky charms did u try to crack? Ive used my teeth, fingers, or a blade to crack a few duds open, and they thrived after.
> 
> It looks like you'll be busy regardless. Enjoy man


The whole pack (11 seeds). I was kinda anticipating them being a pain to germinate based on what I've read, the fact that they are several years old, and just the look of them. Small and pale green. I gave em a good scuff and soaked them for 36 hrs to no avail.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 20, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> I suppose I wasn't paying attention. Are you doing a comparative grow under t5's? Looking good anyway.


I grabbed two t5 conversion led bulbs @ 5000k. and riveted a couple 24" clone lights on to each side. they are fantastic bulbs. I was going to pop the argo Uva A's in but the little ones aren't ready just yet. The base of the light was two Samsung dual acuity strips @ 2700k driven at 675ma. Home depot commercial toffer for 60 bucks! It's why I'm actually running it. I'm very curious what this can do at a total of 101 watt's. 
So my final idea here is to grab 12-14 Bridelux eb's in various spec's to finish this light off for the tent I was given. It has a amazing amount of open space to utilize not to mention two empty walls @ 45 deg's which i think is fantastic. 
Main goal, a little sexy time time for whatever I am blessed to come across.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 20, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> The whole pack (11 seeds). I was kinda anticipating them being a pain to germinate based on what I've read, the fact that they are several years old, and just the look of them. Small and pale green. I gave em a good scuff and soaked them for 36 hrs to no avail.


Stow, where did you buy those Lucky Charms seeds from? If the answer is Bonza, that might be the problem.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 20, 2017)

That sux @st0wandgrow ,,, good to see ya. Premi seeds sounds off for Bodhi, but then again i have never had a pack of the Charms. Is that normal for Lucky charms seeds to look premature? I have yet to find one premature seed in pack of Bodhi. 

Other wise,, fingers crossed for the one that popped hoppng she is a steller famale  It only takes 1...


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 20, 2017)

space cake ssdd, black raspberry kush, space monkey more space cake and ssdd


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 20, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> That sux @st0wandgrow ,,, good to see ya. Premi seeds sounds off for Bodhi, but then again i have never had a pack of the Charms. Is that normal for Lucky charms seeds to look premature? I have yet to find one premature seed in pack of Bodhi.
> 
> Other wise,, fingers crossed for the one that popped hoppng she is a steller famale  It only takes 1...


I have aboout 20 pks of bodhis and I have only 1 pack of really small seeds not bad odds at all plus I got 2 out of 6 of those to pop


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 20, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 3964293 space cakeView attachment 3964301 ssdd, black raspberry kush, space monkeyView attachment 3964307 more space cake and ssdd


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 20, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> Stow, where did you buy those Lucky Charms seeds from? If the answer is Bonza, that might be the problem.


That's a good question. I ordered these before the state side banks started popping up, so I'm thinking it was either Attitude or Canazon. Never ordered from Bonza before.



1kemosabe said:


> That sux @st0wandgrow ,,, good to see ya. Premi seeds sounds off for Bodhi, but then again i have never had a pack of the Charms. Is that normal for Lucky charms seeds to look premature? I have yet to find one premature seed in pack of Bodhi.
> 
> Other wise,, fingers crossed for the one that popped hoppng she is a steller famale  It only takes 1...


Definitely not the norm for Bodhi. I've never had issues with his seeds. After ordering them I did see a few people mention that the seeds from this particular cross were a bit tough to sprout...but I'm not worried about it. I'm more bummed that I can't make any F2's from them as I wanted to share


----------



## NewtoMJ (Jun 20, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> which one's you have in mind? Let us know and I'm sure some of the crew has popped em and can help dial ya in.
> B has some solid Og's.


I was seriously looking at the Sky Lotus and Goji. I've been going back and forth over it for a few days now


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 20, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's a good question. I ordered these before the state side banks started popping up, so I'm thinking it was either Attitude or Canazon. Never ordered from Bonza before.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not the norm for Bodhi. I've never had issues with his seeds. After ordering them I did see a few people mention that the seeds from this particular cross were a bit tough to sprout...but I'm not worried about it. I'm more bummed that I can't make any F2's from them as I wanted to share


Man my heart goes out to ya on that. I think we have a few on a few later f2-f3-f4's, maybe they'll give ya a nudge.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 20, 2017)

NewtoMJ said:


> I was seriously looking at the Sky Lotus and Goji. I've been going back and forth over it for a few days now


Well the Goji I know first hand is a rock star. Can't go wrong with her. The Sky lotus is one that I haven't seen around oddly enough.


----------



## COGrown (Jun 20, 2017)

NewtoMJ said:


> I was seriously looking at the Sky Lotus and Goji. I've been going back and forth over it for a few days now


Goji OG > Sky Lotus
Only thing better about Sky Lotus was the yield. Sky Lotus definitely didn't impress me the way Bodhi's Nepali OG, TK, or HPK hybrids have.

FWIW Strawberry Milk has been the best so far of any OG type hybrid for me. The Instant Karma male put out insane hybrids.


----------



## RootzGemini (Jun 20, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> The whole pack (11 seeds). I was kinda anticipating them being a pain to germinate based on what I've read, the fact that they are several years old, and just the look of them. Small and pale green. I gave em a good scuff and soaked them for 36 hrs to no avail.


Sometimes it's too late. I just wanted to give u advice I received from a friend. I scuffed and soaked for 24 hrs, nothin, I slit the side I thought would open, soaked for about 12 hrs.,,. I Revive about 40, 35 %


----------



## RootzGemini (Jun 20, 2017)

I only had a couple phenos of ssdd, it was good for nerves to a point. I need something better for my back\siatica. This is gettng rough for the past few days. I HATE pain meds and I would love to lay off the IPAs a bit. Any experienced suggestions?


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 20, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's a good question. I ordered these before the state side banks started popping up, so I'm thinking it was either Attitude or Canazon. Never ordered from Bonza before.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not the norm for Bodhi. I've never had issues with his seeds. After ordering them I did see a few people mention that the seeds from this particular cross were a bit tough to sprout...but I'm not worried about it. I'm more bummed that I can't make any F2's from them as I wanted to share


During Cannazon's last several months in business they were no longer a trustworthy vendor. If that's where you got them, that could be the problem.


----------



## abcdhfhaskjdh (Jun 21, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> Put me down for some guava hashplant if any make f2's. Been on the hunt for awhile and mad I didnt pull the trigger then got shafted on a sale on a pack on IG but still on the hunt.


 I second that. Feelin the old buyer's remorse with that one. That's a local favorite lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 21, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Goji OG > Sky Lotus
> Only thing better about Sky Lotus was the yield. Sky Lotus definitely didn't impress me the way Bodhi's Nepali OG, TK, or HPK hybrids have.
> 
> FWIW Strawberry Milk has been the best so far of any OG type hybrid for me. The Instant Karma male put out insane hybrids.


^^I second all of this this.^^I grew Sky Lotus about a yr ago and didn't even bother with a second run. It was good smoke. No complaints there, but Goji blows it away in potency/taste/smell.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 21, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's a good question. I ordered these before the state side banks started popping up, so I'm thinking it was either Attitude or Canazon. Never ordered from Bonza before.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not the norm for Bodhi. I've never had issues with his seeds. After ordering them I did see a few people mention that the seeds from this particular cross were a bit tough to sprout...but I'm not worried about it. I'm more bummed that I can't make any F2's from them as I wanted to share


I have a pack of lucky charms from the zon I haven't popped yet. I got a pack of jabbas stash from there, which I have popped. I've only gotten one seed to live as most come above ground and die. I'm guessing he switched out most of the seeds as I haven't had any other germ problems?? I will say, my one jabba is a beast and I think it's a girl. I think I have 2 seeds left of the jabbas. So even if he switched out the seeds there is a chance a few are real


----------



## littlegiant (Jun 21, 2017)

Have 2 Goji in flower now. Stretched like a bitch, but after stretching the totem pole frost making began. Amazing smells coming through too! I would love to do this strain outdoors someday. Will have to do many more runs of this strain. Plucked off a cluster of nanners the other day due to my stupidity of forgetting to zip up the tent on multiple occasions. Its all good though.. I think I will try scrogging next time due to the weight of the buds.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 21, 2017)

you got pics of your goji's? Curious what their structure looks like. Mine at the moment is not a scrog contender. I'm going to run her different on the next round.


----------



## littlegiant (Jun 21, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> you got pics of your goji's? Curious what their structure looks like. Mine at the moment is not a scrog contender. I'm going to run her different on the next round.


Just took these, but not crystal clear! Very long sturdy stems but some sag. Just want them a little more uniformed next run. Maybe scrogg next time.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 21, 2017)

Bad Karma said:


> During Cannazon's last several months in business they were no longer a trustworthy vendor. If that's where you got them, that could be the problem.





rollinfunk said:


> I have a pack of lucky charms from the zon I haven't popped yet. I got a pack of jabbas stash from there, which I have popped. I've only gotten one seed to live as most come above ground and die. I'm guessing he switched out most of the seeds as I haven't had any other germ problems?? I will say, my one jabba is a beast and I think it's a girl. I think I have 2 seeds left of the jabbas. So even if he switched out the seeds there is a chance a few are real


Just looked back in my emails, and it was actually "highlife seed bank" that ordered them from. Figures, I had a bad experience with the only other pack of seeds I bought from them (Grape Puff). So, I would HIGHLY recommend not wasting your money with this seedbank. Complete shat.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 21, 2017)

Anyone have any pics from Sakura when they did testers with it? Thinking of running it next but can't really find any images of it


----------



## numberfour (Jun 21, 2017)

Day 39, neglected run, heatwave here 28 - 30C lights off temps which is surprisingly cooler than the room the tent is in, 10 hours lights on 14 off and still looking ok

Goji
Still one of my top 3 smokes, subtle ride then hits like a train


Cherry Sunshine #6, last run with her


Cherry Sunshine #7, keeper - ticks every box and more.


Cherry Sunshine #9, last run with her


Cherry Sunshine #10, last run with her


Next run to include some Purple Sunshine and Lucky Charms.


----------



## Chef420 (Jun 21, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Day 39, neglected run, heatwave here 28 - 30C lights off temps which is surprisingly cooler than the room the tent is in, 10 hours lights on 14 off and still looking ok
> 
> Goji
> Still one of my top 3 smokes, subtle ride then hits like a train
> ...


I bought a pack of cherry sunshine at 4/20. What am I looking for with the keepers?


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks for posting the Cherry Sunshine (Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream). I got the seeds and was mulling which ones to pop. I will move it up the list.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 21, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Man my heart goes out to ya on that. I think we have a few on a few later f2-f3-f4's, maybe they'll give ya a nudge.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucky charms is just absolutely stunning.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 21, 2017)

littlegiant said:


> View attachment 3964490
> Just took these, but not crystal clear! Very long sturdy stems but some sag. Just want them a little more uniformed next run. Maybe scrogg next time.


She looks like a much better scrogger than mine. She'll be a beauty in a screen! Thanks for the pic


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 21, 2017)

torontoke said:


> View attachment 3964804


YES!!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 21, 2017)

Heres a couple of photos I found of my Sky Lotus

Sorry bout the crappy out-of-focus pic but thought someone might want to see a whole plant pic. Yields well. This is only a 3gal pot.





And here's the only pic I have of Wolf Pack, just to give you guys an idea of how awesome that "freebie" is.



Edit to add: I just germed 4 Cherry Sunshine and 2 Cobra Lips. All just popped above ground and lost their shells today but after seeing those pic @numberfour just posted I think I should've germed more. Those look incredible!!


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 21, 2017)

Fire people. That SSDD male makes everything frosty.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 21, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if this is jabbas stash? First grow and I stressed the hell out of my plants..lol...I have a journal...I'm having shitty germ rates on the jabbas, but this one is a beast. Pretty sure it's a girl and has purple stems..I'm 1/9 on them, lol. I don't think it's my error as stuff I got from other banks and germed fine.They get above soil and nothing ..at least I got one. Gonna clone her soon


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 21, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> I must ask.. how do you guys determent whats a good male??


I missed your question, but mainly tight internodal spacing and the pistils. A few other things have already been mentioned.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 21, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is jabbas stash? First grow and I stressed the hell out of my plants..lol...I have a journal...I'm having shitty germ rates on the jabbas, but this one is a beast. Pretty sure it's a girl and has purple stems..I'm 1/9 on them, lol. I don't think it's my error as stuff I got from other banks and germed fine.They get above soil and nothing ..at least I got one. Gonna clone her soon


Crazy! Jabba's is fairly new. You soaking seeds before planting? I know newbie stuff but that just strikes me as odd. I've never had a problem with any gear under 5 years from B personally. im saying 11/11 for the most part. I've had one pack short a seed from sprouting. 
please let us know and hopefully we can help out. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 22, 2017)

Here is Solo's Stash the shorter tighter pheno I got out of the 7 I popped. She has a fruit loops/Kush thing happening with the nose, these are going to be a dream to trim. Solid nugs top to bottom...


----------



## littlegiant (Jun 22, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone grew out those Solo's Stash x Biker Kush freebie's from GLG a while back?


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 22, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Here is Solo's Stash the shorter tighter pheno I got out of the 7 I popped. She has a fruit loops/Kush thing happening with the nose, these are going to be a dream to trim. Solid nugs top to bottom...
> View attachment 3964987


Sweet! Nice easy trimmer. Glad I grabbed those for a friend. 
He has 11 going outdoors right now. Gonna have to get me some cuts from them ladies. I've already got dibs on the males


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 22, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Crazy! Jabba's is fairly new. You soaking seeds before planting? I know newbie stuff but that just strikes me as odd. I've never had a problem with any gear under 5 years from B personally. im saying 11/11 for the most part. I've had one pack short a seed from sprouting.
> please let us know and hopefully we can help out. Sorry to hear that.


I've soaked in h20 + seaweed, then paper towel
Soaked in h20 + h202, then paper towel 
Soaked in just h20, then paper towel
I've scuffed them
I'm getting tails before I plant in soil. They just die when they get above ground. I barely water seedlings as I killed 2 early on. Didn't have any issues with my big bad Bubba that is a baby (these are from a diff bank)

Again, I got these from the zon so I don't think it's bodhis fault. I popped the jabbas cause they're my oldest and I'm trying to see if I should even pop the lucky charms. (Got them from the zon as well)

Thanks for any help. My one jabbas is really nice


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 22, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> I've soaked in h20 + seaweed, then paper towel
> Soaked in h20 + h202, then paper towel
> Soaked in just h20, then paper towel
> I've scuffed them
> ...


Ah shitty man. i hate reading this kinda stuff. 
thanks for informing the rest of us about zon.


----------



## COGrown (Jun 22, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Ah shitty man. i hate reading this kinda stuff.
> thanks for informing the rest of us about zon.


Cannazon went to shit in 2015, with tons of breeders complaining about not getting paid and the site selling gear that was not sent to them. Their site is gone now, facebook hasn't been updated since 2015. Constant customer complaint the entire time they were open, with accusations of switched beans and unsent orders months after payment. That guy and 'jb' from the seed depot are basically the two biggest pieces of shit in the business.... Its a tough competition though.


----------



## Serva (Jun 22, 2017)

Relating to this discussion, is there any european seedbank selling bodhis gear? I know Seedsman and attitude, but it doesn't matter where you look, they just have the old stuff, which wasn't sold instantly years ago. completly not comparable with sbfh or glg. Even if I have to pay like 40 bucks for shipping, both will give some bodhi freepack, which makes it already worth it. But it nearlly needs two months, from ordering till receiving...


----------



## limonene (Jun 22, 2017)

Serva said:


> Relating to this discussion, is there any european seedbank selling bodhis gear? I know Seedsman and attitude, but it doesn't matter where you look, they just have the old stuff, which wasn't sold instantly years ago...


Try @therareseedstore on IG


----------



## Serva (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks for the tip! I just wrote a mail. You have personal experiences with this guy?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 22, 2017)

Serva said:


> Thanks for the tip! I just wrote a mail. You have personal experiences with this guy?


He don't carry bodhi. If I'm not mistaken headiegardens aka Shoe ships overseas. If you have IG dm him.


----------



## Serva (Jun 22, 2017)

Actually he does, atleast there is a fresh bodhi drop announced, beside some older bodhi gear he sold. And thanks for the tip, sbfh and glg also ship oversee, but thats what I want avoid. With cash per mail it needs nearlly two months til I get them.


----------



## Chef420 (Jun 22, 2017)

Serva said:


> Actually he does, atleast there is a fresh bodhi drop announced, beside some older bodhi gear he sold. And thanks for the tip, sbfh and glg also ship oversee, but thats what I want avoid. With cash per mail it needs nearlly two months til I get them.


I'm international (Canada) and glg is fast, both ways. I registered my payment, he registers the package. I'd say you can cut at least a week off your shipping times or is this from experience?


----------



## Serva (Jun 22, 2017)

Experience. I need to get dollar notes (a problem on the country side, so I have to drive to the next bigger city, so I need a week or more), than I need to send money per mail from europe to usa (15 days last time), seeds were shipped within the same day they received my payment, 10 days later they were sended back, because the country side post man was not able to understand english ("from" and "to" was too much for him...). So I had to call the post office, talk around with them, discussing, bla bla bla, finally I worked it out, so they came back to me again 10 days later. And though seeds are legal where I live, they need to pass through customs, which is more a problem, when they come from a non-eu country, especially america. So you see, I finally got my last Bodhi seeds, but it was more a nightmare, than a pleasure (not vendor related!). My first bodhi gear I bought at attitude, but I had germination problems (<70%) with all seeds (different breeders). With SBFH I got 1/23 seeds not sprouted... (hahah I just had to check, even the last one sprouted now! Forgot it about a week now...), so 100% for bodhis gear (also 100% for the rest). So now I am looking for a european vendor, and though attitude has Forest Queen and Raspberry Hashplant (which I would likely get next), I still would like to go with someone else


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jun 22, 2017)

Got 5 thunder Wookiee females in the greenhouse I think around 6 weeks, they are close to eye level so subtract out the pot probably around 4 feet tall and nice and bushy, they smell incredible although I can't put a finger on the smell kind of sweet very strong.
They all look and smell pretty similar very excited for them to finish up looks like probably 4 weeks to go.

Here's a pic of the whole greenhouse, aside from the thunder wookies there is goji, fuzz, and magenta hashplant as far as bodhi, also some karma headbanger and karma og, mr nice Ortega, ace zamaldelica and golden tiger.
Not as big as some of the light dep greenhouses on here but I am very excited about my first run with it.


----------



## Serva (Jun 22, 2017)

Looking good! May I ask how you handle humidity during the night, or isn't it a problem for your region?


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jun 22, 2017)

Serva said:


> Looking good! May I ask how you handle humidity during the night, or isn't it a problem for your region?


The sides are only down for a couple hours and then roll back up once the sun sets so it can get a breeze across it, like I said though it's my first run with it so I am hoping that will be enough if not will have to come up with a quick plan B.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 22, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Sweet! Nice easy trimmer. Glad I grabbed those for a friend.
> He has 11 going outdoors right now. Gonna have to get me some cuts from them ladies. I've already got dibs on the males


The pack of Solo's Stash I got these from was purchased on it's first release from Bodhi at Attitude when Attitude was the go to shop and American banks were non-existent. They can in a larger clear bag with the gold foil Bodhi lable and a hand written number on the lable. Also have a couple more and some same era Goji as well....


----------



## numberfour (Jun 22, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> I bought a pack of cherry sunshine at 4/20. What am I looking for with the keepers?


My keeper looked identical to 2 other cherry sunshine's in structure and height but the nose was outrageous on her in veg and flower. 

#7 week 3 of flower
 



Jaybodankly said:


> Thanks for posting the Cherry Sunshine (Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream). I got the seeds and was mulling which ones to pop. I will move it up the list.


Its a fantastic, solid strain, enjoy.


----------



## limonene (Jun 22, 2017)

numberfour said:


> My keeper looked identical to 2 other cherry sunshine's in structure and height but the nose was outrageous on her in veg and flower.
> 
> #7 week 3 of flower
> View attachment 3965245
> ...


cant wait to flip mine, she's really vigorous in veg.


----------



## limonene (Jun 22, 2017)

Serva said:


> Thanks for the tip! I just wrote a mail. You have personal experiences with this guy?


yes they are a great couple of guys. I totally vouch for them.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice to see ya around @limonene


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 22, 2017)

Dragon's Blood HP. One of two that have the blood trait. Hope it comes through on the pics. The red is clearly visible on the stem. 
Collected pollin from 2 males with the blood trait, I'm excited to see what comes out.
Day 2 of flowering coming to an end. 
  
This is a from a fan leaf, the red sap was oozing out.


----------



## Serva (Jun 22, 2017)

Lovely! Do they have the blood trait since they were young, or will it just express with maturing? By the way, where/how do you seperate your males from these beautiful girls?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 22, 2017)

Mountain Temple (1/3) of that bitch trimmed and jarred. Another 3 or 4 more jars to go. Time to sesh 

Frosty as per usual


----------



## NewtoMJ (Jun 22, 2017)

GENTLEMEN! Based on my browsing of this thread, the news that i am going tl be a new father making it so this next pack of beans is my one and only for a while, and some of your responses to my question of goji vs sky lotus. I am placing an order for a pack of goji from GLG.


----------



## limonene (Jun 23, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Nice to see ya around @limonene


Hey man how's it going?


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 23, 2017)

Serva said:


> Relating to this discussion, is there any european seedbank selling bodhis gear? I know Seedsman and attitude, but it doesn't matter where you look, they just have the old stuff, which wasn't sold instantly years ago. completly not comparable with sbfh or glg. Even if I have to pay like 40 bucks for shipping, both will give some bodhi freepack, which makes it already worth it. But it nearlly needs two months, from ordering till receiving...


Checkout Midweek song maybe?


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 23, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Day 39, neglected run, heatwave here 28 - 30C lights off temps which is surprisingly cooler than the room the tent is in, 10 hours lights on 14 off and still looking ok
> 
> Goji
> Still one of my top 3 smokes, subtle ride then hits like a train
> ...


Have u noticed a big dif between 10/14 and 12/12? I just went to 10/14 to save energy. The desert is no joke rn. Not easy to create ideal climate but possible, thx to modern tech and electricity.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 23, 2017)

limonene said:


> Hey man how's it going?


Pretty good, Just getting settled in the new house. Trying to finish my new room's build.mother stock build... you know the game. 
You doing good?


----------



## undercovergrow (Jun 23, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Have u noticed a big dif between 10/14 and 12/12? I just went to 10/14 to save energy. The desert is no joke rn. Not easy to create ideal climate but possible, thx to modern tech and electricity.


i run 10/14 and didn't notice any difference with weight in my little grow and like the electricity savings


----------



## limonene (Jun 23, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Pretty good, Just getting settled in the new house. Trying to finish my new room's build.mother stock build... you know the game.
> You doing good?


Really well thanks man and happy to have some bodhi genetics back in ny garden for next run. 2 phenos of lucky charms and 1 pheno of cherry sunshine. The cherry was from @numberfour and is a banging smoke. I've gone 2 full cycles without bodhi and am getting withdrawal symptoms! On the plus side I've discovered another amazing breeder, thunderfudge. Best gear I've had in my garden since I discovered the B man.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jun 23, 2017)

@ NewtoMJ congrats poppa. Enjoy growing Gogi flowers. Take clones. Keep a male if you get one and pollinate a bud. Then you will have your own supply of seed.


----------



## NewtoMJ (Jun 23, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> @ NewtoMJ congrats poppa. Enjoy growing Gogi flowers. Take clones. Keep a male if you get one and pollinate a bud. Then you will have your own supply of seed.


Yea definitely. This is my first venture into it. To this point I've been growing euro fems. Definetely gonna do an f2 run and see what that treasure chest is about


----------



## numberfour (Jun 23, 2017)

limonene said:


> cant wait to flip mine, she's really vigorous in veg.


Looking forward to seeing #7 in your set up, you'll smash it mate.



apbx720 said:


> Have u noticed a big dif between 10/14 and 12/12? I just went to 10/14 to save energy. The desert is no joke rn. Not easy to create ideal climate but possible, thx to modern tech and electricity.


First time on that light schedule, I did start on 12/12 and worked my way down over 2 weeks. I have read some of @torontoke thread and think he is onto something although it just feels wrong changing the timer. This run has exactly the same strains as my last so it will be an easy comparison. Desert growing sounds hard but looks like you've got the hang of it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello Bodhi-Heads, I took a bunch of garden shots and finished bud pics to go with a smoke report I prepared but complete and utter chaos broke out in the Tangerine household today and I've lost access to ALL my pics...again! 

Earlier today my daughers asshole cat brought a chipmunk in the house.
It broke free and ran like hell for its life.
The other cats went apeshit and started pinponging all over my living room, unwilling to give up their prey.
Everyone else jumped in and tried to help the little guy make it to freedom.
It was mayhem. Like something out of a bad comedy and I shit you not - The Beach Boys "I get around" was blaring the whole time from my daughters bedroom. 

My laptop was in the path of destruction and is now on the floor with a broken screen. 

Oh, the chipmunk? Yeah, he lived. The little fuckers outside eating up all the birdfood while I sit here waiting for this new laptop to update.


----------



## COGrown (Jun 23, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Looking forward to seeing #7 in your set up, you'll smash it mate.
> 
> 
> 
> First time on that light schedule, I did start on 12/12 and worked my way down over 2 weeks. I have read some of @torontoke thread and think he is onto something although it just feels wrong changing the timer. This run has exactly the same strains as my last so it will be an easy comparison. Desert growing sounds hard but looks like you've got the hang of it.


I think most strains do flower better with slightly less than 12 hours of daylight. If its a whole room or tent on the same harvest schedule, i do 10/14 for the last week or two. but i do usually flower at 11 hours of light and 13 dark. They just seem happier to me. I feel like running at 12/12 you are creating conditions that actually only exist in nature for an extremely brief period of time (precisely equal amounts of light and dark) and most cannabis plants (because how many of us are growing equatorial sativas indoors) aren't used to it, evolutionarily speaking. They grow, and they flower, but i think it keeps them at a slightly higher stress point than a slightly lopsided day/night cycle. Of course, i am literally basing all of this on my observations and how i think my plants feel; so not exactly science.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 23, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Have u noticed a big dif between 10/14 and 12/12? I just went to 10/14 to save energy. The desert is no joke rn. Not easy to create ideal climate but possible, thx to modern tech and electricity.


10's solid. It's when I can smell the plants pushing to goto sleep.


limonene said:


> Really well thanks man and happy to have some bodhi genetics back in ny garden for next run. 2 phenos of lucky charms and 1 pheno of cherry sunshine. The cherry was from @numberfour and is a banging smoke. I've gone 2 full cycles without bodhi and am getting withdrawal symptoms! On the plus side I've discovered another amazing breeder, thunderfudge. Best gear I've had in my garden since I discovered the B man.


Good to know, I'll give him a look up for sure!


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 23, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hello Bodhi-Heads, I took a bunch of garden shots and finished bud pics to go with a smoke report I prepared but complete and utter chaos broke out in the Tangerine household today and I've lost access to ALL my pics...again!
> 
> Earlier today my daughers asshole cat brought a chipmunk in the house.
> It broke free and ran like hell for its life.
> ...


Ahahaha!! I'm sorry, I just lmfao!!!!!!!!!
I had a squirrel run into my house with my cat up his ass 3 days ago. Then the pup jumped in. This squirrel was not as lucky as your chipmunk though 
Sorry about your laptop but that's a story for the ages. Every time you hear the beach boys from here on out


----------



## ShyGuru (Jun 23, 2017)

@apbx720 I started running 11/13 during my very first grow when the plants refused to show sex after 4 weeks of 12/12. Turns out the bagseed I used was some equatorial landrace sativa with over 100 days flowering time lol. I can't see one less hour making much difference.


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 23, 2017)

ShyGuru said:


> @apbx720 I started running 11/13 during my very first grow when the plants refused to show sex after 4 weeks of 12/12. Turns out the bagseed I used was some equatorial landrace sativa with over 100 days flowering time lol. I can't see one less hour making much difference.


Holy shit lol im not patient enough for that my friend. Props 


luv2grow said:


> 10's solid. It's when I can smell the plants pushing to goto sleep.
> 
> Good to know, I'll give him a look up for sure!





ShyGuru said:


> @apbx720 I started running 11/13 during my very first grow when the plants refused to show sex after 4 weeks of 12/12. Turns out the bagseed I used was some equatorial landrace sativa with over 100 days flowering time lol. I can't see one less hour making much difference.





undercovergrow said:


> i run 10/14 and didn't notice any difference with weight in my little grow and like the electricity savings


Good to know guys thank you! I guess we shall find out. It feels like it will work, i feel good abt it. I feel like 10 hrs is plenty of light for developement. Ill keep ya posted.


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 23, 2017)

Never underestimate the "runts" of the litter. Many times theyre just a lil slower vegging or get off to a slow start and get left behind by the rest of the pack but their flowers many times may be superior. Once cloned and restarted equally they may be just as good growing as their siblings and at the end of the day they slay their siblings and end up the keeper. Ive got a few keepers that were what i call "runts". Nothing runty about em now, other than the "r" on the label.

(Bubbashine×kashmir) pheno "r" (runt)


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 23, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Holy shit lol im not patient enough for that my friend. Props
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone focuses light with growth, Cameras time lapse whatever.. there is a hell of a lot more that goes on in lights out. We humans just are adapted to light homie  give @torontoke 's thread a read. Fuck the haters and their shallow minds....there is some solid work for the future put in by him there! Knowing ya here over the years start from page one. you'll dig the comments vs science and research.

wait.... and that's the runt?
you gonna play with the "runt" in some crosses?! I vote yes


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 23, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Everyone focuses light with growth, Cameras time lapse whatever.. there is a hell of a lot more that goes on in lights out. We humans just are adapted to light homie
> 
> wait.... and that's the runt? looking forward to the keepers now holy smokes batman


Yep the runt that ended up the keeper. I still have the other 2, one of which i might also keep. But this "runt " is my fave. Straight bubbashine leaner. Buttery blueberry kush nose on her and a super medicating bubba high. Another addition to my bubba collection lol. Got this cut, my ssdd bubbashine leaner, and my tiger milk bubba leaner. Love that bubba high man its my favorite!


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jun 24, 2017)

Granola Funk sample taken at day 55 or so. This pheno is gonna go 70+. Smells like sour fruit punch with some grape notes and possibly a citrus note in there. A very complex terp profile on this one. this one is getting run again here in a week or so. Ill post more of the plant itself at harvest time.


----------



## elkamino (Jun 24, 2017)

*New drop at GREATLAKES GENETICS*
*From*
*Bodhi Seeds*
*3 new strains and a complete restock.*
RasperryHash Plant (Goji OG Raz.F2 x 88g13HP) 
Field Trip (GSC x SSDD) 
Purple Wookie V2 (RUK F3 x Wookie 15)

*Coming Soon*
Sakura (Bubba Kush x Wookie) 
Lavender Aura (Urkle x Wookie)

*FREEBIE LIST*
Bodhi Freebies list for orders

Placed on, or after 
JUNE 22nd at 6 PM EDT. 
Buy any 2 packs of Bodhi 
GEAR GET 1 PACK FREE!!!!!!! 
Chem 91 JB x Snow Lotus 
Wolf Pack (Giesel x Appalachia) 
Chem D x SSDD 
Kudra x Snow Lotus 
GG4 x SSDD (Outdoor) 
Solo's Stash (HPKx Snow Lotus) 
Dragon Fruit (Oldsog SSH x Snow Lotus) 
Prayer Tower (indica) (Lemon Thai Indy x Appalachia) 
Sour Butter X 88g13/hp 
Super Snow Lotus (Mass Super Skunk x Snow Lotus) 
Black Lotus (86 uw Black xSnow lotus) 
Soraya Afkansastan x Snow lotus) 
Elfinstone (Sweet Skunk appalachia) 
Silver Lotus (SSH X Snow Lotus) 
Cobra Lips (Chem 3 x Appalachia) 
Hindu Hashplant (LA Hindu x88g13/HP) 
Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow lotus) 
Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)

_*_ = Very Limited 
PLEASE GIVE AN ALTERNATIVE PICK FOR YOUR FREEBIE.

WE HAVE STARTED WORK ON A NEW WEB SITE AND WILL SWITCH TO IT IN JULY. THIS WILL NOT AFFECT ANY ORDER'S MADE BEFORE OR AFTER THE SWITCH.

Please watch for the notice 
of the change over in the furture!!!

Thanks from BODHI Seeds and 
GREATLAKES GENETICS.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 24, 2017)

COGrown said:


> I think most strains do flower better with slightly less than 12 hours of daylight. If its a whole room or tent on the same harvest schedule, i do 10/14 for the last week or two. but i do usually flower at 11 hours of light and 13 dark. They just seem happier to me. I feel like running at 12/12 you are creating conditions that actually only exist in nature for an extremely brief period of time (precisely equal amounts of light and dark) and most cannabis plants (because how many of us are growing equatorial sativas indoors) aren't used to it, evolutionarily speaking. They grow, and they flower, but i think it keeps them at a slightly higher stress point than a slightly lopsided day/night cycle. Of course, i am literally basing all of this on my observations and how i think my plants feel; so not exactly science.


I have to agree can't remember where I read it but it peaked my curiosity so I gave it a try. Needless to say I been on 11/13 every since my girls look amazing and I'm happy plus I save on electricity. Been on this schedule for a couple months haven't found a downside yet. I recommend giving it a try


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 24, 2017)

Is the best Freebie Wolf Pack?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 24, 2017)

elkamino said:


> *New drop at GREATLAKES GENETICS*
> *From*
> *Bodhi Seeds*
> *3 new strains and a complete restock.*
> ...


I may have to make another order just for some of those freebies.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 24, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Never underestimate the "runts" of the litter. Many times theyre just a lil slower vegging or get off to a slow start and get left behind by the rest of the pack but their flowers many times may be superior. Once cloned and restarted equally they may be just as good growing as their siblings and at the end of the day they slay their siblings and end up the keeper. Ive got a few keepers that were what i call "runts". Nothing runty about em now, other than the "r" on the label.
> 
> (Bubbashine×kashmir) pheno "r" (runt)
> View attachment 3966094 View attachment 3966095


Looking amazing bro


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 24, 2017)

KushyMcKush said:


> Granola Funk sample taken at day 55 or so. This pheno is gonna go 70+. Smells like sour fruit punch with some grape notes and possibly a citrus note in there. A very complex terp profile on this one. this one is getting run again here in a week or so. Ill post more of the plant itself at harvest time.
> View attachment 3966165
> View attachment 3966166


Just when I think I'm done buying seeds...they keep pulling me back in!!!!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 24, 2017)

elkamino said:


> *New drop at GREATLAKES GENETICS*
> *From*
> *Bodhi Seeds*
> *3 new strains and a complete restock.*
> ...


Thnx to an awesome friend I was able to grab the field trip and the purple sunshine!!!!!!!! I also heard bodhi say the field trip was probably gonna be a limited release so gettem while there hot don't get caught snoozing


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jun 24, 2017)

I need to petition the State to increase my plant limit. I will point out that Bodhi has these awesome seeds that need poppin. I think my chances are good.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 24, 2017)

Took a look at the ssdd and ttnl x appy this afternoon and the ttnl x appy's are looking verry vigerous and fat stemmed. Typical with allot of the NL i have grown but with a lil thinner leaf though, i assume that is from the appy dad ? Stem rub is sweet smelling yet funky on most and 1 has barely any smell at all. As far as the ssdd they are stanking it up but are about 2/3 the size and dont look as peppy. Not sure why. Orange sunshine (only 1) is looking spunky aswell lets hope it is a she ,, (fingers crossed) has a citrusy sweet funky foot smell as per stem rub. Barefoot dr is only a few inches tall so not much to report on them.

Ohh ,, almost forgot, the structure on the Nl appy cross (need a name for that) looks perfect for what i look for so far (exceptthe thinner leaf). Glad i grabbed a few of these for my freebie choices. Just hope they finish in time.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 24, 2017)

space cake finishing up


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 24, 2017)

Nicely done Freedom. That looks like its going to be tasty! So glad I decided to germ some Space Cakes 

Purple Sunshine has been calling out to me for awhile too and it seems as though its going to be limited.
I'd love to see more Bubbashine x Kashmir but I think I missed the boat on that one too.

ATM I cant access anything on my other laptop so I'm trying to go off memory while adding all the seedbanks back to my Favorites list. The problem - I'm not just quickly adding the sites...I have to browse around and add more damn seeds to my cart  Those Bubba/Kashmir aren't available anywhere are they?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 24, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Nicely done Freedom. That looks like its going to tasty! So glad I decided to germ some Space Cakes
> 
> Purple Sunshine has been calling out to me for awhile too and it seems as though its going to be limited.
> I'd love to see more Bubbashine x Kashmir but I think I missed the boat on that one too.
> ...


Thanks gonna have to reveg her to get sum cuts off her. And the only place that has purple sunshine is sbfh that I know of don't think they will be making a reappearance. Don't think I've heard of the bubbashine/Kashmir but it sounds very intresting


----------



## Serva (Jun 24, 2017)

Sunshine Daydream (cut)
Purple Sunshine
Sunshine 4
and a few other (Jillybean (cut), Agent Orange (cut), Tardis, Mandala #1 (cut))
...the cuts on the sides suffering at 93F, although the seedlings are fine. The females I tooked the cuts of are all in flower, and 10 more PLSS and SS4 are sprouted. Will be a happy summer time selecting all these beauties!


Next round I go with the crosses of the 88G13/HP daddy


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 24, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Thnx to an awesome friend I was able to grab the field trip and the purple sunshine!!!!!!!! I also heard bodhi say the field trip was probably gonna be a limited release so gettem while there hot don't get caught snoozing


That field trip sounds freakin awesome!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 24, 2017)

If i didn't have so many damn cookie crosses I'd be all over it. 

What's the stretch like on dream Beaver you guys?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 24, 2017)

Finally ordered me some Bodhi from GLG! A pack of Goji OG and a pack of Sunshine Daydream. My freebies will hopefully be Wolf Pack. Now I'll get to see what all the fuss about Bodhi gear is all about!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 24, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Finally ordered me some Bodhi from GLG! A pack of Goji OG and a pack of Sunshine Daydream. My freebies will hopefully be Wolf Pack. Now I'll get to see what all the fuss about Bodhi gear is all about!


Welcome to the addiction


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 24, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Welcome to the addiction


All I ever hear around RIU is how awesome Bodhi gear is. I haven't heard one bad thing about them. That's so rare, so I'm all in!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 24, 2017)

Has Bodhi crossed Goji OG with SSDD?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 24, 2017)

I 


GrowGorilla said:


> Has Bodhi crossed Goji OG with SSDD?


No don't believe so but that would be a great cross talking bout clash of the titans


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 24, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I
> 
> No don't believe so but that would be a great cross talking bout clash of the titans


From what I've read, they are his two most popular strains. I wonder why they haven't been crossed yet. Maybe a good future project.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 24, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Is the best Freebie Wolf Pack?


there's a lot of bomb bomb freebies!! Check em out and what ever calls to you. pick it up 

As far as that cross. I'm not sure that I have seen anyone mention it before. Glad to have you aboard GG, There are no walls here. Just helpful humans. Lets advance this thing we call life!

My madness lately has been to do a stalk of LT with BBHP. And a c99 with the goji. Many thanks at ros for the opportunity. They fresh and I have no Idea what the end is with my girls though. Patience or just go for it.... ? I've been told the c99 does great with the LT. But I'M curious to run some vise versa shit.
Thoughts? 
@apbx720 @Amos Otis @limonene @torontoke @Al Yamoni @Rosinallday @COGrown


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 24, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> there's a lot of bomb bomb freebies!! Check em out and what ever calls to you. pick it up


I myself am a DNA/Reserva Privada/Crockett fan, but I can see myself growing into a big Bodhi fan like a lot of people around here.


----------



## Chef420 (Jun 24, 2017)

Day 1
Front left purple wookie
Back left dank Sinatra.
I'll update later when something happens.


----------



## vancerz (Jun 25, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Has Bodhi crossed Goji OG with SSDD?


I was a seed tester for bodhi before going to prison, i did grow these out like 3-5 years ago it was the best weed ive grown from bodhi ive grown out probly 30 or so packs of various bodhi strains.

I made F2s befor going to jail some really good seeds to be sure but out of the 30 seeds i poped of my F2s nothing quite as good as that frist original pack but i got like 100 more beans to pop.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> My madness lately has been to do a stalk of LT with BBHP. And a c99 with the goji. Many thanks at ros for the opportunity. They fresh and I have no Idea what the end is with my girls though. Patience or just go for it.... ? I've been told the c99 does great with the LT. But I'M curious to run some vise versa shit.
> Thoughts?
> @apbx720 @Amos Otis @limonene @torontoke @Al Yamoni @Rosinallday @COGrown


Sorry...I got nothin'.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 25, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Finally ordered me some Bodhi from GLG! A pack of Goji OG and a pack of Sunshine Daydream. My freebies will hopefully be Wolf Pack. Now I'll get to see what all the fuss about Bodhi gear is all about!


Made a post almost like this a year ago, April. Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 25, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Nicely done Freedom. That looks like its going to be tasty! So glad I decided to germ some Space Cakes
> 
> Purple Sunshine has been calling out to me for awhile too and it seems as though its going to be limited.
> I'd love to see more Bubbashine x Kashmir but I think I missed the boat on that one too.
> ...


Im not sure if the bubba kash are available. I got mine off of SHOE a while back. Cant remember wh or how, I think it was just him being the cool dude that he is. Im sure they'll be released w the other supernatural selections


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 25, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I myself am a DNA/Reserva Privada/Crockett fan, but I can see myself growing into a big Bodhi fan like a lot of people around here.


I ran tangie along w my first bodhi packs a few years ago. Tangie didnt live up to any of the 4 bodhi packs. Just my experience


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 25, 2017)

Just follow ur heart I'm sure good either way. Nice to breed from Bodhi stock can't wait to start painting pollin. Nepali og/ssdd would be badass. Gonna make that goji/ssdd and ssdd/goji cross on this run.

Well I decided to go for 11/13 based on what I've been reading here. Thanks for all the helpful tips Bodhi community!!! day 5 flowering getting started. 

Crazy rocking pics looks amazing all



luv2grow said:


> there's a lot of bomb bomb freebies!! Check em out and what ever calls to you. pick it up
> 
> As far as that cross. I'm not sure that I have seen anyone mention it before. Glad to have you aboard GG, There are no walls here. Just helpful humans. Lets advance this thing we call life!
> 
> ...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 25, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> Day 1
> Front left purple wookie
> Back left dank Sinatra.
> I'll update later when something happens.



Looking great Chef ! How did your last run of Bodhi turn out ?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 25, 2017)

vancerz said:


> I was a seed tester for bodhi before going to prison, i did grow these out like 3-5 years ago it was the best weed ive grown from bodhi ive grown out probly 30 or so packs of various bodhi strains.
> 
> I made F2s befor going to jail some really good seeds to be sure but out of the 30 seeds i poped of my F2s nothing quite as good as that frist original pack but i got like 100 more beans to pop.


Sorry to hear you had to go to prison. That sucks man. So Bodhi had Goji x SSDD as testers only? I wonder why they never made it to market?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 25, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> I ran tangie along w my first bodhi packs a few years ago. Tangie didnt live up to any of the 4 bodhi packs. Just my experience


Crazy since Tangie has won dozens of awards. Was it Crocketts version?


----------



## maxamus1 (Jun 25, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I myself am a DNA/Reserva Privada/Crockett fan, but I can see myself growing into a big Bodhi fan like a lot of people around here.



Love DNA, still some of the strongest smoke I've had to date was LA Woman also the stinkest one too.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 25, 2017)

Havent seen much about White Lotus or Jungle Spice lately so I'm gonna start half packs one or both today. 

My daughters been nagging me to grow Jungle Spice since last yr. She flew to the UK a few wks ago to see Clapton and I promised her I'd germ some when she got home. 
Anyone got any experience with it?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 25, 2017)

Sometimes the offspring of wonderful hybreeds may not carry the desired qualities forward very well. Maybe they have intersex leanings or bad leaf to bud ratio or too lanky or too much variability between plants. Potency may or may not carry through. Might yield poorly etc. I am sure that cross has been done privately.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 25, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> If i didn't have so many damn cookie crosses I'd be all over it.
> 
> What's the stretch like on dream Beaver you guys?


Mine doubled in height once flipped.
Didn't look they were going to fatten up but were covered in frost by week 3.
Unusual nose and not my favourite tasting smoke but has serious knock out power.
Everyone that's tried has liked it and most ask for more.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 25, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> there's a lot of bomb bomb freebies!! Check em out and what ever calls to you. pick it up
> 
> As far as that cross. I'm not sure that I have seen anyone mention it before. Glad to have you aboard GG, There are no walls here. Just helpful humans. Lets advance this thing we call life!
> 
> ...


I might be to medicated for my own good sir but I'm not entirely sure exactly what your asking?


----------



## limonene (Jun 25, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Sorry to hear you had to go to prison. That sucks man. So Bodhi had Goji x SSDD as testers only? I wonder why they never made it to market?


I think they were available for while. Heaven mountain I believe the cross was named


----------



## limonene (Jun 25, 2017)

limonene said:


> I think they were available for while. Heaven mountain I believe the cross was named


My bad, that was goji x appy


----------



## limonene (Jun 25, 2017)

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201359925-goji-og-x-sunshine-daydream-6.html


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 25, 2017)

They were looking a little awkward the first few days of flowering but getting used to it looking bright again.


----------



## COGrown (Jun 25, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Holy shit lol im not patient enough for that my friend. Props
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm about to get in to some 14-16 week haze strain tester (Nigerian T Haze x a5/t) by Doc D. I love smoking hazes though, they open the mind's eye in a way unlike any other.


----------



## Serva (Jun 25, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> I ran tangie along w my first bodhi packs a few years ago. Tangie didnt live up to any of the 4 bodhi packs. Just my experience


I just threw away all my Tangie cuts (last year I had DNA's, this year I got Crocket's), because they were not able to compete with Bodhis gear, neither with TGA Subcool's stuff.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2017)

Serva said:


> I just threw away all my Tangie cuts (last year I had DNA's, this year I got Crocket's), because they were not able to compete with Bodhis gear, neither with TGA Subcool's stuff.


I've been away from TGA for awhile, and can't give a single good reason....but recently chopped a Jack Skellington that is bomb smell, taste, and vg potency - typical TGA experience. 

Also just chopped a Bodhi Soraya which was far from done at 10 weeks, but early smoke on it is vg potency and a slight cherry taste. Huge yielder.


----------



## elkamino (Jun 25, 2017)

SSDD after 48 days of 11 hours on, 13 off. First time I've not gone 12/12 with the lighting and I like what I see. Chop in 10 days or so. Very stoked to have a solid personal supply of this medicine.

Unrelatedly, soon after harvest I move out of my shittay apt and into my new house! Stoked about that too!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2017)

elkamino said:


> SSDD after 48 days of 11 hours on, 13 off. First time I've not gone 12/12 with the lighting and I like what I see.


Me, too. Timers get adjusted this evening.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 25, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I've been away from TGA for awhile, and can't give a single good reason....but recently chopped a Jack Skellington that is bomb smell, taste, and vg potency - typical TGA experience.
> 
> Also just chopped a Bodhi Soraya which was far from done at 10 weeks, but early smoke on it is vg potency and a slight cherry taste. Huge yielder.


My experience with tga is the same-ran a few things from them & all very good need to get back & pop a few(except pandora's box it sucked)


----------



## Serva (Jun 25, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> My experience with tga is the same-ran a few things from them & all very good need to get back & pop a few(except pandora's box it sucked)


I am looking for some orange tasting buds, thats why I run Jillybean and Agent Orange. Also want to try Ecto Cooler. Would have loved to try Orange Shunshine, Blood Orange, and Satsuma, but that was before I started growing... Does Bodhi has anything now, wih strong orange/citrus taste (not only smell!)?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 25, 2017)

Serva said:


> I just threw away all my Tangie cuts (last year I had DNA's, this year I got Crocket's), because they were not able to compete with Bodhis gear, neither with TGA Subcool's stuff.


This just makes my recent purchase from Bodhi seem even better since Crocketts Tangie has won so many awards...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 25, 2017)

Serva said:


> I am looking for some orange tasting buds, thats why I run Jillybean and Agent Orange. Also want to try Ecto Cooler. Would have loved to try Orange Shunshine, Blood Orange, and Satsuma, but that was before I started growing... Does Bodhi has anything now, wih strong orange/citrus taste (not only smell!)?


Iam new to bodhi (phone home & starflight guava seedlings) so i couldnt answer that but as far as tga i ran jillybean & liked it-my wife loved it-orange crush soda pop taste-large yielder-average potency-wish i would've kept it-qrazytrain & cheesquake & quekle were awesome


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 25, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I might be to medicated for my own good sir but I'm not entirely sure exactly what your asking?


No worries. Man I was a little buzzed writing that last evening. 
I figured out what I want to do surfing this am. 
Single branch Love Triangle x c99
Single branch LT x BBHP 
and same with the goji.
Not like this low wattage light run is going to really give me the dank anyways haha
It's sexy tent time


----------



## torontoke (Jun 25, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> No worries. Man I was a little buzzed writing that last evening.
> I figured out what I want to do surfing this am.
> Single branch Love Triangle x c99
> Single branch LT x BBHP
> ...


Sounds like it can get confusing lol
Thought about doing something similar myself but wouldn't the fan blow pollen from one branch all over? Gonna need Maury povich to tell u who them baby daddies are.

And you'd be surprised what you can get out of a low wattage light run


----------



## Chef420 (Jun 25, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Looking great Chef ! How did your last run of Bodhi turn out ?


Always a story, that's what my friends say about me. Lol
About three months ago I discovered mites in my flower tent. It makes you feel sick. I threw out a beautiful dank Sinatra clone. I had another dank Sinatra and a purple wookie halfway through flower plus another pheno of ds on week 3.
I sprayed everything with a high concentration of dr. Bronners peppermint, 3x three days apart. Killed the mites dead. I also almost killed all my plants plus the ones i sprayed in veg. I grew up with a hippy older sister and that stuff was always in the shower. Makes your junk tingle. It also removes all oils from your skin so I can only imagine what I did to my plants.
So, the smoke turned out pretty well considering and I'm running them both again right now, peppermint free.
The dank Sinatra is nice relaxing smoke and the purple wookie is straight up narcotic.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 25, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Sounds like it can get confusing lol
> Thought about doing something similar myself but wouldn't the fan blow pollen from one branch all over? Gonna need Maury povich to tell u who them baby daddies are.
> 
> And you'd be surprised what you can get out of a low wattage light run


 Used a little shield, Vacuumed after each dusting, Wore a side exhale respirator, and the fans are off. Data logged each flower site by number and grid.
My craziness Must be attributed to all that time as a jet propulsion mechanic 

Now can someone answer the question I didn't think about before hand because I'm clearly using my noggin today....
How long is this pollen going to be active knocking these sites up? And when is it safe to remove the tarp? 

Many thanks ! and yes I am busting my pollen chucking cherry right now


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 25, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> That field trip sounds freakin awesome!





luv2grow said:


> View attachment 3966975 Used a little shield, Vacuumed after each dusting, Wore a side exhale respirator, and the fans are off. Data logged each flower site by number and grid.
> My craziness Must be attributed to all that time as a jet propulsion mechanic
> 
> Now can someone answer the question I didn't think about before hand because I'm clearly using my noggin today....
> ...


U can mist the buds u pollinated after an hour or so to prevent the pollen from spreading plus I think it deactivated it too the pollen has already done it's job by now congrats on ur first seed making venture u now possibly have a new addiction lol


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 25, 2017)

Nice! I was just reading that myself about the water. And yeah I'm fucked now


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 25, 2017)

Sum of his videos are hard to find but hygro hybrid had a real in depth video of how to do it plus seeing how u like to scrogg he has tons of info on that too he was probably the best hydro and scrogg influence on YouTube at one time but most of his videos are missing now such a shame too he had a vast amount of knowledge he shared from nutes to lights,dwc,meters, nets he covered it all


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 25, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Sum of his videos are hard to find but hygro hybrid had a real in depth video of how to do it plus seeing how u like to scrogg he has tons of info on that too he was probably the best hydro and scrogg influence on YouTube at one time but most of his videos are missing now such a shame too he had a vast amount of knowledge he shared from nutes to lights,dwc,meters, nets he covered it all


Right on! I'll give him a look. 
and just looked. His vid's aren't missing. He just monetized his channel. .99 cents a EP. And he has 226 vids.. haha sorry won't go down that hole.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 25, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Right on! I'll give him a look.
> and just looked. His vid's aren't missing. He just monetized his channel. .99 cents a EP. And he has 226 vids.. haha sorry won't go down that hole.


Yeah that sucks his vids use to be free.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2017)

Some trimmed up Soraya, and Ancient OG mom at 5 weeks.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 25, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Some trimmed up Soraya, and Ancient OG mom at 5 weeks.
> View attachment 3967183 View attachment 3967184


Great lookin buds nice size too and the ancient og is looking amazing too excellent work my friend


----------



## COGrown (Jun 25, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> This just makes my recent purchase from Bodhi seem even better since Crocketts Tangie has won so many awards...


Awards are bogus, and tangie is a strain for the BHO bros. The flower is meh. Hype hype hype. I ran someone else's 24k selection, and it was nowhere near as good & strong as my kosher kush selection. DNA and RP have a lot of good strains, but the Tangie stuff is a misfire in my opinion.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 25, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Awards are bogus, and tangie is a strain for the BHO bros. The flower is meh. Hype hype hype. I ran someone else's 24k selection, and it was nowhere near as good & strong as my kosher kush selection. DNA and RP have a lot of good strains, but the Tangie stuff is a misfire in my opinion.


I hope it isn't as bad as you say. I have 12 regs of Tangie a week in from seed.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 25, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I hope it isn't as bad as you say. I have 12 regs of Tangie a week in from seed.


Go at it with a open mind and let us know what find! 
Weird I wasn't trying to rhyme time there.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 25, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Some trimmed up Soraya, and Ancient OG mom at 5 weeks.
> View attachment 3967183 View attachment 3967184


Nom nom's  What did she finish at?


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 25, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Go at it with a open mind and let us know what find!
> Weird I wasn't trying to rhyme time there.


_"Would anyone like an eclair?"_


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Nom nom's  What did she finish at?


Chopped early @ 10 weeks. Looked like it had 2 more weeks at least, but that's against house rules. Rest of the pack to the expendables bin.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I hope it isn't as bad as you say. I have 12 regs of Tangie a week in from seed.


Check my thread on #357! Walked into a total shit storm! The plants are well into flower now and look exceptional though. Have fun!


----------



## COGrown (Jun 26, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I hope it isn't as bad as you say. I have 12 regs of Tangie a week in from seed.


Pheno hunt maybe. From my personal experience the ae77 cali o is a better orange cut for breeding, but according to some people its a pheno hunt. My favorite orange strain these days is ecto cooler from Seeds of Compassion, the cut i've had has an orange diesel taste and strong as hell high.


----------



## DtsHs (Jun 26, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Pheno hunt maybe. From my personal experience the ae77 cali o is a better orange cut for breeding, but according to some people its a pheno hunt. My favorite orange strain these days is ecto cooler from Seeds of Compassion, the cut i've had has an orange diesel taste and strong as hell high.


Have any pics of the ecto cooler? Just started 12 from seed.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 26, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Pheno hunt maybe. From my personal experience the ae77 cali o is a better orange cut for breeding, but according to some people its a pheno hunt. My favorite orange strain these days is ecto cooler from Seeds of Compassion, the cut i've had has an orange diesel taste and strong as hell high.


That's good to hear. I've been stalking Ecto Cooler and Franchise Orange # 43.....oh and Dying Breeds Orange Drank. 
I just cant get enough of tasty orange terps


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 3967353


There goes my last Prefered Mail Envelope!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 26, 2017)

I say about two weeks or so, no Amber trichs yet. 







Broke a branch by accident


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 26, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Crazy since Tangie has won dozens of awards. Was it Crocketts version?


Yes, crockets. Ive learned that awards in the mj industry are given out based on "money" and not on the quality of the herb.


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 26, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Havent seen much about White Lotus or Jungle Spice lately so I'm gonna start half packs one or both today.
> 
> My daughters been nagging me to grow Jungle Spice since last yr. She flew to the UK a few wks ago to see Clapton and I promised her I'd germ some when she got home.
> Anyone got any experience with it?


I grew it. It was ok. Saw 4 phenos. Most had a bad breathe smell to em. I kept 1 pheno for a few months then let it go. Just wasnt my fave but they were stunningly beautiful plants. Ill see if i can dig up some pics


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 26, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I hope it isn't as bad as you say. I have 12 regs of Tangie a week in from seed.


Some of my people really like it, im not totally tryna shit on the tangie. Just not for me when compared to the other bodhi cuts. Its like a skunky orange flavor, same w the concentrate. Just not my cup o T but dont let us discourage you, friend, you may very well love it


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 26, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> I grew it. It was ok. Saw 4 phenos. Most had a bad breathe smell to em. I kept 1 pheno for a few months then let it go. Just wasnt my fave but they were stunningly beautiful plants. Ill see if i can dig up some pics


Hmmm, I might have to re-think this then. I've got a few "bad breath" in line for the next round. Meat Breath and some garlic crosses.
I don't know what sparked her interest in this one. She doesn't even really smoke that much.

Oh and a msg for all the UK readers here. She said that this "was the polite-est concert she'd ever been too. Y'all are just sooo nice and applaud ever so softly." LOL 
There was only a medium "roar" when Clapton did and acoustic version of Layla


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 26, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Some of my people really like it, im not totally tryna shit on the tangie. Just not for me when compared to the other bodhi cuts. Its like a skunky orange flavor, same w the concentrate. Just not my cup o T but dont let us discourage you, friend, you may very well love it


I'll still be growing them out and having fun. If I find a keeper, great! If not, I have some Bodhi fire on order to get some keepers of


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 26, 2017)

More cowbell (gsc forum×88g13hp 
(Dj short blueberry× a11gf3)
ok ill stop hogging the thread now.... have a great day w your ladies everyone!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 26, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> I say about two weeks or so, no Amber trichs yet. View attachment 3967371
> 
> View attachment 3967372
> 
> ...


Damn bro looking gud


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 26, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> More cowbell (gsc forum×88g13hpView attachment 3967393
> (Dj short blueberry× a11gf3)
> View attachment 3967394ok ill stop hogging the thread now.... have a great day w your ladies everyone!


I need that in my life. Keepem coming my dude


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2017)

I had some Peak c99 that I liked and thought was quite good but I like their Sweet Skunk better in a Sativa. the weed I thought was pretty decent but not quite awesome was backing friends off after a hit or two from rushing intensity! These friends are very long time tokers who smoke all day. One said "what the fuck happened!"

Our brains each know exactly what they like. What makes Brain happy. And what scares the shit out of Brain.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 26, 2017)

Well. I just sent away my payment to GLG for my 2 packs of Bodhi gear. It ended up costing me $258 Canadian after exchange rate and shipping the cash by priority mail. I guess it's a small price to pay for elite genetics. I'm glad I get a pack of freebies and a t-shirt with the order. It won't seem as expensive now.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 26, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Well. I just sent away my payment to GLG for my 2 packs of Bodhi gear. It ended up costing me $258 Canadian after exchange rate and shipping the cash by priority mail. I guess it's a small price to pay for elite genetics. I'm glad I get a pack of freebies and a t-shirt with the order. It won't seem as expensive now.



So what did you go with?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 26, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> So what did you go with?


I went with Goji OG and SSDD. For the freebies I asked for Wolf Pack. I have a Tangie grow 2 weeks in. I'll probably grow Goji first after the Tangie is complete. Pretty happy with my purchase. Can't wait to see some Bodhi fire!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Well. I just sent away my payment to GLG for my 2 packs of Bodhi gear. It ended up costing me $258 Canadian after exchange rate and shipping the cash by priority mail. I guess it's a small price to pay for elite genetics. I'm glad I get a pack of freebies and a t-shirt with the order. It won't seem as expensive now.


Bodhi experience is what makes it seem less expensive.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 26, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I went with Goji OG and SSDD. For the freebies I asked for Wolf Pack. I have a Tangie grow 2 weeks in. I'll probably grow Goji first after the Tangie is complete. Pretty happy with my purchase. Can't wait to see some Bodhi fire!


I've got those two in my tent now. The gogi is a stretcher - beware. lol.

Here is a pic of the gogi day 27 from flip..... It is about a foot below the light, but not burning.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 26, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I've got those two in my tent now. The gogi is a stretcher - beware. lol.
> 
> Here is a pic of the gogi day 27 from flip..... It is about a foot below the light, but not burning.
> 
> View attachment 3967424


Looks like I may have to rearrange my tent and put the fan and filter outside the tent!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 26, 2017)

These are going outdoors followed by Black Lotus and Wolf Pack.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 27, 2017)

Just got some new freebies for all Bodhi orders. Still have the other freebies but just received Lemon G (Ohio cut) x Snow Lotus freebies in addition to the others


----------



## kingzt (Jun 27, 2017)

Soul mate, has a sweet smells with light hints of lavender and linen.


----------



## kingzt (Jun 27, 2017)

Sunshine daydream. This pheno might be the butter pheno. Real sweet smelling like baked goods. Grew real short, some of the top colas foxtailed a little, going to move it further from the light.


----------



## Frogba11s (Jun 27, 2017)

What's the scoop on Jabba's Stash? 
I do love the bubba and Tiger's Milk was a winner. I just don't hear much about Jabba. Or is the new Bodhi Bubba cross the one to wait for?


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 27, 2017)

Frogba11s said:


> What's the scoop on Jabba's Stash?
> I do love the bubba and Tiger's Milk was a winner. I just don't hear much about Jabba. Or is the new Bodhi Bubba cross the one to wait for?


I have a jabbas in veg so I can tell you in a couple months. I posted a pic earlier in this thread


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 27, 2017)

Frogba11s said:


> What's the scoop on Jabba's Stash?
> I do love the bubba and Tiger's Milk was a winner. I just don't hear much about Jabba. Or is the new Bodhi Bubba cross the one to wait for?


Personally i like tm better than js. Better frame, flower structure and growth. I cant get heavy indicas to veg right like some of my other hybrids. They just dont like my system as much. But i love that bubba effect-relaxing,euphoric buzz. Both tm and js both express it in phenos. I like the flavor of the tm better. Js is great quality, just not a great yeilder for me and vegged too slow. Just my experience. If yr not concerned w production then id say grab it. Its definitely some high quality smoke.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 27, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I've got those two in my tent now. The gogi is a stretcher - beware. lol.
> 
> Here is a pic of the gogi day 27 from flip..... It is about a foot below the light, but not burning.
> 
> View attachment 3967424


And yeah....that just showed me a thing or two about this light run.I just may knock all these chick's bud sites up seeing that. might as well get something about this slow ass rate I have at the moment.
They looking great Greg! Stoked to see that!! straightened me out on this goji running atm. 

On a side note went and checked the 40 chicha's (Lt/GojI) I gave to a friend for his outdoor run. They are looking great.Structure is really nice and uniform compared to their indoor mothers. The young solo's are just two weeks away from showing me the males it feels like. All 11 are heavy Hpk leaners and looking solid. Some super shorty's in there. Got em marked and logged so here we go. 

Anyone ever seen a bud node form out of a main stalk fan leaf site? And I'm not talking about at the main stalk. This was halfway out on the Petiole. 
Tripped me out


----------



## limonene (Jun 28, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Personally i like tm better than js. Better frame, flower structure and growth. I cant get heavy indicas to veg right like some of my other hybrids. They just dont like my system as much. But i love that bubba effect-relaxing,euphoric buzz. Both tm and js both express it in phenos. I like the flavor of the tm better. Js is great quality, just not a great yeilder for me and vegged too slow. Just my experience. If yr not concerned w production then id say grab it. Its definitely some high quality smoke.


I totally agree. I was a little disappointed with jabbas for the same reasons. But that's not to say others wouldn't love it. 
On a better note, sunshine 4 came 1st and 2nd in the Michigan htcc.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 28, 2017)

4 Space Monkey and 5 Fuzz getting real leaves and looking heathy. Grower error a couple months ago screwed Fuzz planting. 5/5 this time!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 28, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> And yeah....that just showed me a thing or two about this light run.I just may knock all these chick's bud sites up seeing that. might as well get something about this slow ass rate I have at the moment.
> They looking great Greg! Stoked to see that!! straightened me out on this goji running atm.
> 
> On a side note went and checked the 40 chicha's (Lt/GojI) I gave to a friend for his outdoor run. They are looking great.Structure is really nice and uniform compared to their indoor mothers. The young solo's are just two weeks away from showing me the males it feels like. All 11 are heavy Hpk leaners and looking solid. Some super shorty's in there. Got em marked and logged so here we go.
> ...


The NL6xAppy I grew did that. Little buds formed right in the center of the fans. Only 2 of the 6 I grew did this so I'm guessing it was genetic. The ones closer to the top grew down the petioles. I'll admit, I do get a kick out of odd genetic expressions. Keeps things interesting.


----------



## Serva (Jun 28, 2017)

Never saw it on cannabis, but some of my tomatoes (same family) are doing this aswell! Making it hard to find all of these shoots to pinch out. Suddenly there is a 1' stem, just because I never looked at the leafs


----------



## elkamino (Jun 28, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Anyone ever seen a bud node form out of a main stalk fan leaf site?


LOL I just found these lady bits on a Querkle fan yesterday-


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 28, 2017)

Yeah. Just like that^^.

They're so freakin cute


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 28, 2017)

Trippy! That's pretty close to what I saw. Makes it fun to see those weird markers in plants


----------



## greg nr (Jun 28, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> And yeah....that just showed me a thing or two about this light run.I just may knock all these chick's bud sites up seeing that. might as well get something about this slow ass rate I have at the moment.
> They looking great Greg! Stoked to see that!! straightened me out on this goji running atm.
> 
> On a side note went and checked the 40 chicha's (Lt/GojI) I gave to a friend for his outdoor run. They are looking great.Structure is really nice and uniform compared to their indoor mothers. The young solo's are just two weeks away from showing me the males it feels like. All 11 are heavy Hpk leaners and looking solid. Some super shorty's in there. Got em marked and logged so here we go.
> ...


Thanks, since you mentioned lights, these are under 2 quantum boards at ~150 w each, plus another 60w of XM-l2 around the edges. 3x3 tent, sip containers with build-a-soil mix super soil.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 28, 2017)

So.....I scored some strawberry milk x dread bread......anybody know what to expect? 

Difficult to find info


----------



## kds710 (Jun 28, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> I say about two weeks or so, no Amber trichs yet. View attachment 3967371
> 
> View attachment 3967372
> 
> ...


who is that beautiful lady?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 28, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Never underestimate the "runts" of the litter. Many times theyre just a lil slower vegging or get off to a slow start and get left behind by the rest of the pack but their flowers many times may be superior. Once cloned and restarted equally they may be just as good growing as their siblings and at the end of the day they slay their siblings and end up the keeper. Ive got a few keepers that were what i call "runts". Nothing runty about em now, other than the "r" on the label.
> 
> (Bubbashine×kashmir) pheno "r" (runt)
> View attachment 3966094 View attachment 3966095


Beautiful flowers apbx!

Agreed on the runt thing as well. More often than not I end up liking the smallest, slowest growing plant of the bunch. There's gotta be some science behind that...


----------



## undercovergrow (Jun 28, 2017)

been growing Sunshine Daydream for a minute and i've never seen worrying stretch like now!!! let the girls veg for just about 12 weeks and topped them all twice--normally that makes for a small and bushy plant and a relatively even canopy. it's day 12 of flower and they have stretched over two feet and aren't done. i'm not sure what i'm going to do


----------



## undercovergrow (Jun 28, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> Beautiful flowers apbx!
> 
> Agreed on the runt thing as well. More often than not I end up liking the smallest, slowest growing plant of the bunch. There's gotta be some science behind that...


you've noticed that too? it seems the SSDD that has the smallest nugs and lowest harvest weight is the one pheno i seem to prefer


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 28, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 3967353


Congrats on the win!

So, I have to ask (if you don't mind).... what did it cost you to enter the cup? There was a thread on this in the Michigan patients section a while back and I don't remember the exact amount, but it was a pretty good chunk of change!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 28, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Anyone ever seen a bud node form out of a main stalk fan leaf site? And I'm not talking about at the main stalk. This was halfway out on the Petiole.
> Tripped me out


I have twice now.
First on a Misty X Ice f2 I made a long time ago and on a Digital Dream that I recently harvested.


Tangerine_ said:


> Hmmm, I might have to re-think this then. I've got a few "bad breath" in line for the next round. Meat Breath and some garlic crosses.
> I don't know what sparked her interest in this one. She doesn't even really smoke that much.
> 
> Oh and a msg for all the UK readers here. She said that this "was the polite-est concert she'd ever been too. Y'all are just sooo nice and applaud ever so softly." LOL
> There was only a medium "roar" when Clapton did and acoustic version of Layla


I grew out a pack of Jungle Spice last winter and it was a breeze to grow, with long fat spear shaped colas and a finishing time around 9-10 weeks.
The smell is funky though. Nothing meaty to me, it's like turpentine mixed with something toxic like bug spray, a sickly sweet.
The high is good, but not crippling and is a bit racey and clear.
I didn't keep cuts.
Solid yielder.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 28, 2017)

@Mrs._bodhi started an IG account, some cool pics to check out.


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 28, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> Beautiful flowers apbx!
> 
> Agreed on the runt thing as well. More often than not I end up liking the smallest, slowest growing plant of the bunch. There's gotta be some science behind that...





undercovergrow said:


> you've noticed that too? it seems the SSDD that has the smallest nugs and lowest harvest weight is the one pheno i seem to prefer


Especially w ssdd. My favorite pheno of ssdd is the smallest, and stow it happens to me all the time. I wonder abt the science behind that a lot.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 28, 2017)

kds710 said:


> who is that beautiful lady?


Mothers milk ! So dank


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 28, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> Congrats on the win!
> 
> So, I have to ask (if you don't mind).... what did it cost you to enter the cup? There was a thread on this in the Michigan patients section a while back and I don't remember the exact amount, but it was a pretty good chunk of change!


Lol wish that was me I just posted for everyone to check out plus haven't seen anyone post anything about the sunshine#4 so I was gonna let them know there is so fire to be had with those beans


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 28, 2017)

Any one got any info on bubba kasta


----------



## Serva (Jun 28, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Lol wish that was me I just posted for everyone to check out plus haven't seen anyone post anything about the sunshine#4 so I was gonna let them know there is so fire to be had with those beans


One more week, and my first two sunshine#4 (spring gift, thanks!) will go into flower! I read your post with attantion


----------



## kingzt (Jun 28, 2017)

Sunshine 4 is by far one of my favorite strains of all time. It has won multiple times in Michigan at the HTCC. It took first and second place this year in the hybrid category. It smells like a sweet chem funk. The shit's not even sticky it just staight greasy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 28, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> been growing Sunshine Daydream for a minute and i've never seen worrying stretch like now!!! let the girls veg for just about 12 weeks and topped them all twice--normally that makes for a small and bushy plant and a relatively even canopy. it's day 12 of flower and they have stretched over two feet and aren't done. i'm not sure what i'm going to do


On three separate occasions, I've had plants that raced toward the top of the tent with stalks that refused to be supercropped. Had no choice but to chop the main cola. Freaked me out the 1st couple of times, but not now. I got big yields each time - maybe the other tops benefitted, I dunno.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 28, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> On three separate occasions, I've had plants that raced toward the top of the tent with stalks that refused to be supercropped. Had no choice but to chop the main cola. Freaked me out the 1st couple of times, but not now. I got big yields each time - maybe the other tops benefitted, I dunno.


X10 rep if I could give it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 28, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> X10 rep if I could give it.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 28, 2017)

New shirt came in! Can't wait to wear it in front of my mum.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 28, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> View attachment 3968821
> New shirt came in! Can't wait to wear it in front of my mum.


Where u get that shirt from ? I need one


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 28, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Where u get that shirt from ? I need one


Check out "Plantmoreseeds" on Etsy


----------



## hillbill (Jun 28, 2017)

My plants are always a maximum of a foot or so as I am an LST freak. I just keep squeezing stems and tying branchs to holes in container rim. I go for an even canopy with the most buds in the most light.

SSDD in early flower and Space Monkeys vegging with The Fuzz. Need some girls from The Fuzz as that would be new for me. I am changing filter carbonwhen they hit flower tent because the Monkeys are sooooo loud when blooming.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jun 28, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> On three separate occasions, I've had plants that raced toward the top of the tent with stalks that refused to be supercropped. Had no choice but to chop the main cola. Freaked me out the 1st couple of times, but not now. I got big yields each time - maybe the other tops benefitted, I dunno.


earlier i was staring at the girls wondering what i was going to do and considered that since it is so early in flower; with your confirmation it is definitely what i will do now. thanks.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 28, 2017)

Quick shot of some Ssdd, ttnl x appy, and Oss.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 28, 2017)

There is sum lucky charms up for auction if anyone is interested


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 28, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> There is sum lucky charms up for auction if anyone is interested


Got a link Sir?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 28, 2017)

Firestax only 14 hours left on the auction


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 28, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> There is sum lucky charms up for auction if anyone is interested


I hear Lucky Charms is fire


----------



## Craigson (Jun 28, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I hear Lucky Charms is fire


Min bid £200


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 28, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Min bid £200


Yeah $330+ Canadian. Crazy!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 28, 2017)

A breeder would probably pay that though


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 28, 2017)

Too bad firestax is the worst.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 28, 2017)

I was gunna throw in a bid but at that price screw that


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 28, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I was gunna throw in a bid but at that price screw that


just wait for the re-release. I'm sure it will be worth it from the test runs I've seen


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 28, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> just wait for the re-release. I'm sure it will be worth it from the test runs I've seen


Will they be F2's? And when will they re-release them?


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 28, 2017)

No clue either way GG. Just gotta wait. The magician is at work. And he ain't releasing no half assed shit I can say that much. Maybe a current tester of this lot can chime in to give ya more knowledge than I


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 29, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> View attachment 3968821
> New shirt came in! Can't wait to wear it in front of my mum.


I like that one much better than the tie dye one. Thanks for the info one them. I would never have thought to check etsy.
You shoulda got your mom one too


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 29, 2017)

Just a update. Test light will be replaced with a 600 at day 39. The light did work great for veg and flip but I've never seen this slow rate of growth in 11 years. I should be around 25 days from done and nope......


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 29, 2017)

Well at least u have a great veg light. I appreciate the leg work u done and sharing the results with us. I enjoyed watching and hearing about it


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I was gunna throw in a bid but at that price screw that


Yeah that's too damn much but it was cool to see them nice to know there is still sum out there


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2017)

Two Orgi clones on left, 3 Ancient OG clones center and right. Just flipped 11 / 13.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 29, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Lol wish that was me I just posted for everyone to check out plus haven't seen anyone post anything about the sunshine#4 so I was gonna let them know there is so fire to be had with those beans


Ah I see. I just checked the thread I was talking about, and for the 2015 cup you had to pay $1,000 per entry and supply 40 grams of bud to be tested/smoked. Pretty sure the price has gone up since but I couldn't find any info on it. Either way, paying someone to smoke your weed kinda sucks. I suppose if you're running a marijuana related business it would make some sense. Other than that the trophy is just an expensive conversation piece.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 29, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> just wait for the re-release. I'm sure it will be worth it from the test runs I've seen


That cross is with the appy male, so I don't think there will be any re-release of the F1's...maybe F2's?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 29, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ah I see. I just checked the thread I was talking about, and for the 2015 cup you had to pay $1,000 per entry and supply 40 grams of bud to be tested/smoked. Pretty sure the price has gone up since but I couldn't find any info on it. Either way, paying someone to smoke your weed kinda sucks. I suppose if you're running a marijuana related business it would make some sense. Other than that the trophy is just an expensive conversation piece.


Most definitely hey can i pay u to smoke my weed and tell me if it's any gud lol I can smoke it myself and know if it's any gud besides what one person likes ain't what another person may like but it does give a guidline


----------



## torontoke (Jun 29, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> That cross is with the appy male, so I don't think there will be any re-release of the F1's...maybe F2's?


There are f2's on the way according to instagram. Also some floating around the group so I'm sure someone's making more
Hopefully more of the old stuff gets re released sooner then later.

Don't have any better pics yet she's young but here's a roadkill unicorn f2 knocked up


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 29, 2017)

torontoke said:


> There are f2's on the way according to instagram. Also some floating around the group so I'm sure someone's making more
> Hopefully more of the old stuff gets re released sooner then later.
> 
> Don't have any better pics yet she's young but here's a roadkill unicorn f2 knocked up
> View attachment 3969188 View attachment 3969189


Very nice bro what's she smelling like


----------



## torontoke (Jun 29, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Very nice bro what's she smelling like


Not that pleasant tbh.
Sort of acidic Chem smell no fruitiness
No where near as bad as the rkuxrks going beside her tho.
Hopefully the smell is worth while in the end.

The male had a rotten meat bar vomit smell.
I was more then happy to remove him


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 29, 2017)

Lol yeah I had a senesi star that had a horrible rotten fruit nasty smell needless to say I didn't smoke it I gave it away maybe urs will clear up or change during cure gud luck


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 29, 2017)

Jabbas Stash


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jun 29, 2017)

Looks great Dream Beaver.

I've got some in early veg myself, can't wait.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Jun 29, 2017)

Has anyone here heard of bodhi's lemon thai 57? I see it listed on jbc as crossed to hashplant. Wondering if this is a "sativa"'or "indica" leaning pheno of lemon thai.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks @Bubba's girl !


for me she's a bit of a creeper. Doesn't hit ya instantly but after 5-10 minutes you'll be like "holy shit I'm baked!"


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jun 29, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> Thanks @Bubba's girl !
> 
> 
> for me she's a bit of a creeper. Doesn't hit ya instantly but after 5-10 minutes you'll be like "holy shit I'm baked!"



How is the taste?

I'm lookin for a nice Bubba pheno.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 29, 2017)

Warpedpassage said:


> Has anyone here heard of bodhi's lemon thai 57? I see it listed on jbc as crossed to hashplant. Wondering if this is a "sativa"'or "indica" leaning pheno of lemon thai.


Snagged that one myself. Very intriguing


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 29, 2017)

^^ Id like to know aswell. If it were the sativa that would really spark my intereat since the hp "should" cut the flowering time down reasonably.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 29, 2017)

Bubba's girl said:


> How is the taste?
> 
> I'm lookin for a nice Bubba pheno.



There are definitely coffee tones in some of the plants but it's not pure coffee like what I hear bubba is like.

it's like grape berry/kush /coffee


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 29, 2017)

Trying to get a pack of Dream Beaver


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 29, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Trying to get a pack of Dream Beaver


waiting on a reply from someone who says they have a pack


----------



## Craigson (Jun 29, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> waiting on a reply from someone who says they have a pack


SwampThing?
He had some as of June 14th


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Jun 29, 2017)

Been growing Blueberry Hashplant for about a year now and she is a staple in my garden check out my IG for pics I cant get any of my pics to my PC at the moment lol. She smells incredible though and smokes amazing im so happy i got her. Granola Funk is a good one too low yield but AMAZING smoke. Stinks up my whole room a little extra. Both of them do actually. Thank God for Bodhi!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 29, 2017)

Craigson said:


> SwampThing?
> He had some as of June 14th


No from a seed bank but I doubt they have it, no one has Dream Beaver , I've got lucky to get 2 seeds earlier this year


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm Disappionted I didn't get Purple Sunshine
I also wanted Head Trip but instead I settled for Hazeman's - Cocoa Puffs


----------



## Craigson (Jun 29, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> No from a seed bank but I doubt they have it, no one has Dream Beaver , I've got lucky to get 2 seeds earlier this year


Message SwampThing on here


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 29, 2017)

Another sunshine4 pheno. This line is special, it really is. Im getting another pack. There are multiple keepers in this pack but i know theres better

Sunshine4 (chem4×ssdd)


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 29, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Message SwampThing on here


Thanks, I did


----------



## Craigson (Jun 29, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Another sunshine4 pheno. This line is special, it really is. Im getting another pack. There are multiple keepers in this pack but i know theres better
> 
> Sunshine4 (chem4×ssdd)
> View attachment 3969519


Wooo just ordered a pack and a pack of ssdd.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 29, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Another sunshine4 pheno. This line is special, it really is. Im getting another pack. There are multiple keepers in this pack but i know theres better
> 
> Sunshine4 (chem4×ssdd)
> View attachment 3969519


I passed on the SS4 to get SSDD & Cherry Sunshine , Wondering how's Purple Sunshine


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Jun 29, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Another sunshine4 pheno. This line is special, it really is. Im getting another pack. There are multiple keepers in this pack but i know theres better
> 
> Sunshine4 (chem4×ssdd)
> View attachment 3969519


thinking about running Her, Or Field Trip and I cant decide! lol looks Beautiful tho!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 29, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Message SwampThing on here


My most wanted is Dank Zappa but doubt anyone has a pack


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 29, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Another sunshine4 pheno. This line is special, it really is. Im getting another pack. There are multiple keepers in this pack but i know theres better
> 
> Sunshine4 (chem4×ssdd)
> View attachment 3969519


How many packs you ran so far homie? I only grabbed one, but from what I'm seeing its worth a stock up


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 30, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Trying to get a pack of Dream Beaver


Midweek Song has them available.


----------



## COGrown (Jun 30, 2017)

View attachment 3969147


apbx720 said:


> Another sunshine4 pheno. This line is special, it really is. Im getting another pack. There are multiple keepers in this pack but i know theres better
> 
> Sunshine4 (chem4×ssdd)
> View attachment 3969519


Beautiful. I've got these, it'll be a while before I run them, though. I want to be sure that I can use a male to bx to the Chem 4, which is amazing and beautiful, but is definitely in no hurry to veg. But as a 10+ year old clone that is not super surprising.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm pretty sure Incan Lama has Dream Beaver. Unless I scooped the last one lol.


----------



## apbx720 (Jun 30, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> How many packs you ran so far homie? I only grabbed one, but from what I'm seeing its worth a stock up


Just ran the 1 pack so far. Got like 6 or 7 females i think, thats not normal for me. Usually its 2-4 per pack. Mostly chem4 leaners, the lone ssdd pheno is my fave. Such great flavor. But i dont like the flower time, she wasnt completely done at 9 weeks so i wanna find another. But even some of the chem4 leaners have an added ssdd flavor but not scent. Not that i dont like the chem leaners, i love em. But the ssdd leaner is another level of deliciousness. This line is in my top 5 bodhi packs popped. And ive popped quite a few of bodhis lines now. Prolly more than 2 dozen. 


COGrown said:


> View attachment 3969147
> 
> 
> Beautiful. I've got these, it'll be a while before I run them, though. I want to be sure that I can use a male to bx to the Chem 4, which is amazing and beautiful, but is definitely in no hurry to veg. But as a 10+ year old clone that is not super surprising.


I think you could easily find a quick vegging chem leaner for yr project bro. If you dont im sure you will enjoy the females.


517BlckBerry said:


> thinking about running Her, Or Field Trip and I cant decide! lol looks Beautiful tho!


Mmmm field trip! Thats gonna be my next purchase along w more ssdd f1's


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 30, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> My most wanted is Dank Zappa but doubt anyone has a pack


I was lucky enough to have someone trade me a some Dank Zappa's. I still might pop a few but they wont get much time in veg since i am only outdoor. 


Ssdd, ttnl x appy have realy perked up with a growth spurt after a topping and some compost tea. Also have a VERY nice looking Prism OG from Ninefold genetics. If anyone hasnt heard of them i would suggest in doing so.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 30, 2017)

I just ordered sum hells Angel og x ssdd and the field trip from James bean since i never recieved my order or a refund from seed bank for humanity curious about the h.a. og x ssdd don't know anything about the ha og anybody have any experience with it o yeah I got the gg4xssdd as a freebie


----------



## Serva (Jun 30, 2017)

Hells Sunshine 


...sounds like fire!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 30, 2017)

Serva said:


> Hells Sunshine
> 
> 
> ...sounds like fire!


Hells sunshine......I like that name gud thinking it's simple yet fitting


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 30, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I just ordered sum hells Angel og x ssdd and the field trip from James bean since i never recieved my order or a refund from seed bank for humanity curious about the h.a. og x ssdd don't know anything about the ha og anybody have any experience with it o yeah I got the gg4xssdd as a freebie


I grabbed both those


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 30, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I grabbed both those


Awesome maybe we can compare notes give each other pointers


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 30, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I grabbed both those


What freebie did u get


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 30, 2017)

Uh....

Field trip
Lavender aura
Strawberry milk x dread bread
Ha og x ssdd
Lemon Thai x 88g13
Sakura

All the freebies except the gg4 outdoor cross....

Snow lotus mega mix
Lemon lotus I think 

And another bingo pajama


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 30, 2017)

Very nice I wanted the strawberry milk x dread bread but it was gone before I found out about the drop excellent score though great choices I want to go back to and grab the lavender aura if it's still there when I get some more extra cash. I would have been able to get the lavender aura if sbfh would had fucked me out my money


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 30, 2017)

View attachment 3970141


apbx720 said:


> Another sunshine4 pheno. This line is special, it really is. Im getting another pack. There are multiple keepers in this pack but i know theres better
> 
> Sunshine4 (chem4×ssdd)
> View attachment 3969519


That's it. I'm sold.
Took Starflight Guava out of my cart and added the Sunshine 4. Besides, I already have a bunch of Guava D going. Sunshine 4 will give me more variety.
This place may not have the most data but its definitely the Best Bodhi forum on the net!

Heres a Sunshine Daydream I took down the other day. I think my soil is finally "getting there".


And gonna give this ASS a second run. Its my purple pheno so I dubbed it "Bruised Ass #5)
Off to the left is another male Space Cake I culled out for the compost pile.
So far 4/5 males for SC


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 30, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 3970141
> That's it. I'm sold.
> Took Starflight Guava out of my cart and added the Sunshine 4. Besides, I already have a bunch of Guava D going. Sunshine 4 will give me more variety.
> This place may not have the most data but its definitely the Best Bodhi forum on the net!
> ...


Awesome looking ssdd I just took down my space cake


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 30, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Very nice I wanted the strawberry milk x dread bread but it was gone before I found out about the drop excellent score though great choices I want to go back to and grab the lavender aura if it's still there when I get some more extra cash. I would have been able to get the lavender aura if sbfh would had fucked me out my money


I think we will be seeing more of it. B put it in the new packaging.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 30, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I think we will be seeing more of it. B put it in the new packaging.


That's awesome can't wait to grab sum up


----------



## mr. childs (Jun 30, 2017)

Bodhi's potcast episode is now up.........

been waiting months for this one....

https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181


----------



## maxamus1 (Jun 30, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> Bodhi's potcast episode is now up.........
> 
> been waiting months for this one....



Got the link


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 30, 2017)

Best yielder?

Cobra Lips
Dream Beaver
Joystick
Pinball Wizard


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jun 30, 2017)

Strange love 
 blackberry lotus
 
dream beaver


----------



## mr. childs (Jun 30, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Best yielder?
> 
> Cobra Lips
> Dream Beaver
> ...


for me dream beaver beat out cobra lips in yield. dream beaver was in a two gallon airpot, while cobra lips was in a two gallon smartpot


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 30, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> for me dream beaver beat out cobra lips in yield. dream beaver was in a two gallon airpot, while cobra lips was in a two gallon smartpot


Also dunno why I threw joystick in there. I imagine it is the obvious winner.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 1, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 3970141
> That's it. I'm sold.
> Took Starflight Guava out of my cart and added the Sunshine 4. Besides, I already have a bunch of Guava D going. Sunshine 4 will give me more variety.
> This place may not have the most data but its definitely the Best Bodhi forum on the net!
> ...


That SSDD is awesome


----------



## COGrown (Jul 1, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Best yielder?
> 
> Cobra Lips
> Dream Beaver
> ...


If you are purely looking for yield, probably Pinball Wizard? Is the SSH x Wookie? The SSH crosses like Silver Lotus and Silver Mountain have been massive yielders. Dream Beaver is also usually a big yielder. My DB had great structure and yields.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 1, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> View attachment 3970185
> Strange love
> View attachment 3970186 blackberry lotus
> View attachment 3970187
> dream beaver


Don't see much Strange Love. Thats the one that got away from me. I have almost all the other instant karma crosses. I'd trade any cut or pack for that one.


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 1, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Don't see much Strange Love. Thats the one that got away from me. I have almost all the other instant karma crosses. I'd trade any cut or pack for that one.


One of the best strains I've ever smoked. Wish he would have worked more with that IK dad.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 1, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> One of the best strains I've ever smoked. Wish he would have worked more with that IK dad.


I understand there were stability issues with the father, but the only one i've run yet was Strawberry Milk and they were stable and insanely good.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 1, 2017)

Few bud shots Day 49, think I'll be staying with 10/14

Cherry Sunshine
 

Goji
 

Another Goji
 

Tree Of Life


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 1, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Few bud shots Day 49, think I'll be staying with 10/14
> 
> Cherry Sunshine
> View attachment 3970399
> ...


Beautiful healthy happy tasty lookin plants! 
I germed some Cherry Sunshine and Cobra Lips last week because of your pics, lol. Cant wait to see how they turn out.
l've always been curious about Tree of Life too.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 1, 2017)

hey guys.took advantage of the 420 sale and picked up cocoon,dragons blood,goji,purple urk,(free headband).im way up in the northeast and i really dont like going past middle of october,but wanted to try anyways.the pic is dragonsblood(the dots on the leaves is tree pollen) am i being foolish to think this will finish? ive got one friend close to where i live who grows indoors.if you guys dont think it will finish,i was thinking id give it to him.thanks for any advice


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 1, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> hey guys.took advantage of the 420 sale and picked up cocoon,dragons blood,goji,purple urk,(free headband).im way up in the northeast and i really dont like going past middle of october,but wanted to try anyways.the pic is dragonsblood(the dots on the leaves is tree pollen) am i being foolish to think this will finish? ive got one friend close to where i live who grows indoors.if you guys dont think it will finish,i was thinking id give it to him.thanks for any advice


I'm up in your neck of the woods and going past the first wk in Oct has always been troublesome. Those heavy winds and rain wreak havoc. 
Anyway to get it some shelter? Small cold frame and some plastic maybe


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 1, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm up in your neck of the woods and going past the first wk in Oct has always been troublesome. Those heavy winds and rain wreak havoc.
> Anyway to get it some shelter? Small cold frame and some plastic maybe


yes,that's kind of what i was thinking.i have really big planters ready to go,but they cannot be moved.i was thinking of going into 10gallons or even 20's with the bodhi so i could possibly move them around.i might be able to build them a shelter.youre exactly right,october weather is always hit or miss,and no matter what the weather overnight is,there is always moisture on my plants in the am in october


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 1, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Few bud shots Day 49, think I'll be staying with 10/14
> 
> Cherry Sunshine
> View attachment 3970399
> ...


You like 10-14 better than 12/12? What difference have you seen?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 1, 2017)

Just a heads up two new shirts on PlantMoreSeeds Etsy. Also a full restock of all colors and sizes.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 1, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> You like 10-14 better than 12/12? What difference have you seen?


Ya. What difference is it


----------



## greg nr (Jul 1, 2017)

gogi and ssdd at day 32 from flip...

gogi
 

another gogi

 

And ssdd


----------



## DtsHs (Jul 1, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> Bodhi's potcast episode is now up.........
> 
> been waiting months for this one....
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181


It's great to know that he is working with roadkill skunk. Can't wait for part 2 of that.


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 1, 2017)

Off subject a little of the legend bodhi, just ordered up some meatbreath and sherbetbreath for some possible crosses. Can't wait to dive into thugdi cross's lmao.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 1, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Beautiful healthy happy tasty lookin plants!
> I germed some Cherry Sunshine and Cobra Lips last week because of your pics, lol. Cant wait to see how they turn out.
> l've always been curious about Tree of Life too.


Thanks Tangerine, good luck in your hunt.

Tree of Life,
   
Grew like a heat seeking missile towards the light. 2 pheno's, one nice and balanced (kept) and one that made my face melt and heart race. Spicy n fruity in flavour, big solid bud and good yields, some nice colour too.



Vato_504 said:


> You like 10-14 better than 12/12? What difference have you seen?





GrowGorilla said:


> Ya. What difference is it


I'm not seeing any visible difference since I dropped 2 hours. Plants are still performing the same (for this time of year), same amount of frost just 2 hours less electricity costs. Final harvest weight and smoking will show any true differences.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 1, 2017)

New pickups. Pretty damn stoked on the freebie and the fact I got 14 of them!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 1, 2017)

Goji x dank sinatra bred by some pretty cool dudes grown by me


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 1, 2017)

Space Monkey that is pregnant with f2's


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 1, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> Bodhi's potcast episode is now up.........
> 
> been waiting months for this one....
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181


Oh hell yeah! thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 1, 2017)

Finally a interview that lets B man do his thing. I highly recommend listening if you have the time. It will really show you the energy coming through his work. At least that's how it makes complete sense to me after I hear him speak on it.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 1, 2017)

Loved that interview. Good breeding tips from the man himself.

Alert-Bodhi needs a group of dedicated stoners to test his flavors...

The guy just let him talk and asked insightful questions, much better..
Very satisfied


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 1, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> Space Monkey that is pregnant with f2's View attachment 3970681 View attachment 3970682 View attachment 3970683


Good to see you back, @WindyCityKush


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 2, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 3970141
> That's it. I'm sold.
> Took Starflight Guava out of my cart and added the Sunshine 4. Besides, I already have a bunch of Guava D going. Sunshine 4 will give me more variety.
> This place may not have the most data but its definitely the Best Bodhi forum on the net!
> ...


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 2, 2017)

Got my play tents setup. Had a 2x2x4 setup for sexing clones and giving a girl a head start if the sitchy-ation calls for it. Added a 2.5x2.5x5. Looped em together with an intake and exhaust and being lit by a 3 cob vero 29 rapid led kit driven @2100ma. So far seems like the ladies are lovin em! Appy superskunk in the front, more cowbell in the back. Those 2 are around 2.5 weeks. On the left is a blaze? @day 3. No idea who bred it. Pretty decent. Sweet blueberries and anise. This is the 2x2x4. Back left is a different cut/same pheno more cowbell and on the right 2 diff phenos of super stardawg 2.0. just a couple lil tents to fuck around with that will be seeing bodhi gear a plenty. Have 5 clusterfunk babies coming up. Should be able to get clones off em for peaking up their skirts in like 2 weeks. That is all! Just stoked about the new gear and how well its working so far and how much dank bodhi gear im gonna run through em!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 2, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> hey guys.took advantage of the 420 sale and picked up cocoon,dragons blood,goji,purple urk,(free headband).im way up in the northeast and i really dont like going past middle of october,but wanted to try anyways.the pic is dragonsblood(the dots on the leaves is tree pollen) am i being foolish to think this will finish? ive got one friend close to where i live who grows indoors.if you guys dont think it will finish,i was thinking id give it to him.thanks for any advice



The plant behind (broader looking leaf) looks like it will finish early enough to not worry so much, but i know your question was about the plant in center of pic. I am in the upper NE aswell and what i do for later finishing plants is to have them in a spot so they get the first morning sun head on. This way any moisture/dew will evaporate first thing in the am. Also if you can, wake up early and give them a good shake to get off any excess moisture. I plant next to briar bushes for many reasons and one reason is to protect them from heavy winds.

Lets pray for an easy going fall. Fingers crossed.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 2, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> The plant behind (broader looking leaf) looks like it will finish early enough to not worry so much, but i know your question was about the plant in center of pic. I am in the upper NE aswell and what i do for later finishing plants is to have them in a spot so they get the first morning sun head on. This way any moisture/dew will evaporate first thing in the am. Also if you can, wake up early and give them a good shake to get off any excess moisture. I plant next to briar bushes for many reasons and one reason is to protect them from heavy winds.
> 
> Lets pray for an easy going fall. Fingers crossed.


thats great to hear.they will be in a spot that gets am sun and i definitely check and shake off my plants every morning.its a new garden,in some woods,so im not sure how protected they are from wind.i'll have to check into that.the spot is fenced in with 10 ft high fence posts.id love to find a way to put that clear paneling above it all.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 2, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> thats great to hear.they will be in a spot that gets am sun and i definitely check and shake off my plants every morning.its a new garden,in some woods,so im not sure how protected they are from wind.i'll have to check into that.the spot is fenced in with 10 ft high fence posts.id love to find a way to put that clear paneling above it all.


I didn't this yr, but I also try to plant everything facing east with a treeline/alders behind. I've got a good spot in the middle of a huge lilac patch that works well too.

You can combat the wind we get with lots and lots of staking...but try to get them in early.

My fam just loves to tell the story of the day I was outside, mid oct in a total down pour, battling the storm. 

I was drenched from head to toe frantically trying to save my plants *with a roll of duct tape* and bamboo stakes. LOL


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 2, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> The plant behind (broader looking leaf) looks like it will finish early enough to not worry so much, but i know your question was about the plant in center of pic. I am in the upper NE aswell and what i do for later finishing plants is to have them in a spot so they get the first morning sun head on. This way any moisture/dew will evaporate first thing in the am. Also if you can, wake up early and give them a good shake to get off any excess moisture. I plant next to briar bushes for many reasons and one reason is to protect them from heavy winds.
> 
> Lets pray for an easy going fall. Fingers crossed.


And we get the sun before anyone else in the US.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 2, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> And we get the sun before anyone else in the US.


this pic was taken at 730am the other morning.its a damn near perfect east/west lane that was a woods road that required little cutting.i hadnt planned on much sun before 10am but i noticed one morning,if i just topped a few spruces and limbed a couple maples,it would open right up.(the 5th wooden planter is in now. got tired by the end of the project and put number 6 in a bag rather than build another planter.lol)


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 2, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> this pic was taken at 730am the other morning.its a damn near perfect east/west lane that was a woods road that required little cutting.i hadnt planned on much sun before 10am but i noticed one morning,if i just topped a few spruces and limbed a couple maples,it would open right up.(the 5th wooden planter is in now. got tired by the end of the project and put number 6 in a bag rather than build another planter.lol)


What a great set up! 

You probably wont need much more as you've already put a ton of work in there.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 2, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> What a great set up!
> 
> You probably wont need much more as you've already put a ton of work in there.


thank you so much! very kind of you.it was a lot of work and i loved every part of it(not the blackflies or mosquitos,ate a few on that project) we are very lucky to live on a nice piece of heavily wooded land and i hate cutting down even one tree.I posted on another thread already,but the planters were made from a couple spruce trees i had to cut down then turned into 3' planks with my chainsaw.they range from 9cf to 12 cf.those grow bags are only $16 dollars apiece but i couldnt stand see those trees just rot.
however,i am bit concerned with heavy rains/groundwater.the planters are 3' tall buried 18" in the ground with 6-10" of drainage stone underneath them.they do fill up if we get a lot of rain(like last night) my soil is nicely aerated(coots mix as well as some extras advised by another member) and it felt really nice and not too wet this am.plants bottom leaves were a bit droopy but weve had rain the last 2 days.i already have a bit of a heavy water hand,i'll really have to be on point with the forecast.if it turns out to be too wet,next year i'll just elevate the planters and backfill around them.sorry for the long ass post lol


----------



## Dr.Wang (Jul 2, 2017)

i am runnin mothers milk, on my 2nd run. ended up w 2 females.one lanky tall one that probably go the 9 weeks,but the shorter keeper pheno looks like it might be done in week or less.at 50 days from flip today..any of you found faster pheno mother milk?thanks!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 2, 2017)

^^^ Right on man! Nice looking planters btw. I always find the plants that get the earlier morning sun always tend to do better as aposed to early morning shade then sun in evening.

Stone underneath your soil is smart thinking if you are concerened with to much water. Did you use a fabric between the stone and soil ? It will keep your soil from washing away.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 2, 2017)

Dread Bread x Sunshine Daydream


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 2, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> ^^^ Right on man! Nice looking planters btw. I always find the plants that get the earlier morning sun always tend to do better as aposed to early morning shade then sun in evening.
> 
> Stone underneath your soil is smart thinking if you are concerened with to much water. Did you use a fabric between the stone and soil ? It will keep your soil from washing away.


i didnt even think of that,good point.i have time to put some down,the two ive planted ill keep an eye on,i can always do that at the end of the season.good looking out,bro.ty


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 2, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> Dread Bread x Sunshine Daydream
> 
> View attachment 3971189


Magnificent


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 2, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> Dread Bread x Sunshine Daydream
> 
> View attachment 3971189


God damn that looks official like a referee with a whistle. What's the flavor profile bro?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 2, 2017)

B's pod cast was good. Listend it while gardening. If anyone hasnt heard it yet i sugest giving it a listen if u have the time. A bit long but informative. Cant wait for the 2nd part. He seems very in tune with nature. I like that, Right up my ally. I get nothing but good viibes from them/him. Grow on.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 2, 2017)

Cherry HP growing big & fast in her 9x9 box.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 2, 2017)

How 


Rosinallday said:


> Cherry HP growing big & fast in her 9x9 box.
> View attachment 3971278


How many weeks sir?


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 2, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> How
> 
> How many weeks sir?


She's 16 weeks old.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 3, 2017)

Appreciate all the recommendations from this thread. Almost got some Tangie and have been looking for a nice og. If I can avoid hyped prices and get fire I'm all for it.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 3, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Appreciate all the recommendations from this thread. Almost got some Tangie and have been looking for a nice og. If I can avoid hyped prices and get fire I'm all for it.
> View attachment 3971697


Ima space monkey junky


----------



## Serva (Jul 3, 2017)

Mhhh Ecto Cooler... still on my order list


----------



## hillbill (Jul 3, 2017)

Love Space Monkey (4 seedlings right now!) and Sunshine 4 is on the shopping list. Have beans to last too long already. Just flowering my first SSDD which is wanting to show some deficiencies which is a first for this mix, especially just three weeks in. Very vigorous!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 3, 2017)

Yeah I been on a buying spree myself I grabbed sum ultimate chem, h.a.ogxssdd, field trip, gg4xssdd, and sum krazy glue I got off an action plus the fuzz a buddy gifted me. I may try to grab the animal mints when they drop if I got the cash


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 3, 2017)

So I'm bout to twist up sum silver lotus what are u guys an gals smoking on today


----------



## Serva (Jul 3, 2017)

My first Bodhi strain, some SSDD! Way to fresh, but I could't resist...


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 3, 2017)

Serva said:


> My first Bodhi strain, some SSDD! Way to fresh, but I could't resist...


Hells yeah Can't wait to try out the ssdd I got sum that's almost finished


----------



## hillbill (Jul 3, 2017)

Sampling a King/NL from Peak Seeds BC in a Vapor Genie. Excuse me for twenty seconds!


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 3, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> So I'm bout to twist up sum silver lotus what are u guys an gals smoking on today


Nothing as exciting as that. I'm on last year's outdoor second harvest...Og and a nice g13haze/sage&sour kush hybrid.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 3, 2017)

Anyone on here grown any of the 88g13hp crosses outdoors ?


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 3, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> God damn that looks official like a referee with a whistle. What's the flavor profile bro?


One of them is pretty tame it's almost a soft cream soda/bubblegum type thing going on. And the other one not pictured has insane terps and frost. I can't even describe it's very complex but hopefully after harvest and dry I can pinpoint it a little better. I'll post up some dried bud shots in due time.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 3, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> So I'm bout to twist up sum silver lotus what are u guys an gals smoking on today


Guava Hashplant is my daily flavor.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 3, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> Guava Hashplant is my daily flavor.


What's the smell and taste like


----------



## hillbill (Jul 3, 2017)

Torching small bowl of King/NL for research.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 3, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone on here grown any of the 88g13hp crosses outdoors ?


Yes I grew a Dank Zappa outdoors last year it turned out great, no problems at all
I'm putting some Black Triangles out this year.


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 3, 2017)

Bodhi's Strawberry diesel/ blockhead x Aruba (@strayfox gear cut)


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 3, 2017)

Crab Pot said:


> Bodhi's Strawberry diesel/ blockhead x Aruba (@strayfox gear cut)
> 
> View attachment 3971746 View attachment 3971749


Freaking amazing bro


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 3, 2017)

Crab Pot said:


> Bodhi's Strawberry diesel/ blockhead x Aruba (@strayfox gear cut)
> 
> View attachment 3971746 View attachment 3971749


This bodhi gear or strays cross fam? Shit looks wonderful


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 3, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> What's the smell and taste like


i shouldn't have used the word flavor lol. I suck at describing tastes and flavors. It's more about the effect. It's super potent and just gets me exactly where I want to be and I get this feeling in my eyes that I love.


but I have 2 different keeper cuts. One of them is super loud and sour/gassy smelling. It's got an interesting flavor idk how to describe. very similar to the smell though.


this is definitely one of the best if not THE BEST I've ever grown and smoked. almost everything from the b man is pretty dank but this one stands above the rest and it also just vibes with me perfectly.

#1 on the left #2 on the right


#1 dried
 

#2 dried


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 3, 2017)

haha no I just took both phenos and put them side by side for the photo. kinda had to lean one to the side to get the tops beside eachother.


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 3, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> This bodhi gear or strays cross fam? Shit looks wonderful


It's strays awesome cut of some older rare Bodhi gear. She's a sexy gal with a wonderful daytime high. Makes some nice rosin too...


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 3, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Appreciate all the recommendations from this thread. Almost got some Tangie and have been looking for a nice og. If I can avoid hyped prices and get fire I'm all for it.
> View attachment 3971697


Been hearing alot about that Ecto-Cooler. Is it the same ae77 calio cut that Bodhi uses in his Satsuma cross? If so wonder how the 2 compare.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 3, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Been hearing alot about that Ecto-Cooler. Is it the same ae77 calio cut that Bodhi uses in his Satsuma cross? If so wonder how the 2 compare.


It's supposed to be the same cut yeah. 

The snow lotus male let's the traits of the mother come through more so you could probably get some clean orange phenos there. That was my first choice. The ecto male is more spicy so probably a different direction. Sounds like a nice plant to grow from what I've been reading.

This is from research haven't grown either.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 3, 2017)

Id like to try the citrus farmer


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 3, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Yes I grew a Dank Zappa outdoors last year it turned out great, no problems at all
> I'm putting some Black Triangles out this year.


Do you happen to remember when they finished?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 3, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Do you happen to remember when they finished?


Late October


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 3, 2017)

Not Bodhi related, but I've gotta share...

I dropped off some medibles that I made to a patient of mine a while back. Get a text from him the next day that they were left out, and his chihuahua got in to them. I asked him if his pooch was messed up at all and he texted me these pics...

  

I about pissed my pants laughing at these! lol


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 3, 2017)

a nug of that silver lotus she ain't the best looking but she definitely gets the job done


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 3, 2017)

Bodhi Solo's Stash short pheno bud here, she is magnificent! A high not to be missed for sure, very up but comfortable and long lasting. She smokes smooth with an almost chocolate aftertaste. A true winner. Each of the two run this round went over 3 zips and she is a new favorite...


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 3, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> Not Bodhi related, but I've gotta share...
> 
> I dropped off some medibles that I made to a patient of mine a while back. Get a text from him the next day that they were left out, and his chihuahua got in to them. I asked him if his pooch was messed up at all and he texted me these pics...
> 
> ...


Man's best fried!


----------



## John Dieselman (Jul 4, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone on here grown any of the 88g13hp crosses outdoors ?


Not yet. But will be soon. Black Triangle is #1 on the list. 
Cluster Funk
Hashplant 4
More Cowbell...this is a gold mine of genetics.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 4, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> Not Bodhi related, but I've gotta share...
> 
> I dropped off some medibles that I made to a patient of mine a while back. Get a text from him the next day that they were left out, and his chihuahua got in to them. I asked him if his pooch was messed up at all and he texted me these pics...
> 
> ...


Hahahaha made my day buddy


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 4, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Bodhi Solo's Stash short pheno bud here, she is magnificent! A high not to be missed for sure, very up but comfortable and long lasting. She smokes smooth with an almost chocolate aftertaste. A true winner. Each of the two run this round went over 3 zips and she is a new favorite...
> 
> View attachment 3971981
> View attachment 3971982


Looks frosty good job


----------



## Serva (Jul 4, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> The snow lotus male let's the traits of the mother come through more so you could probably get some clean orange phenos there. That was my first choice.


My first choice would habe been Blood Orange (Cali-O x Appalachia), followed my Orange Sunshine (Cali-O x SSDD). But the only strain I was able to find (beside Ecto Cooler) is actually Satsuma! Here you go my friend: http://yourthoughtsplease.in/cannabis/product/satsuma/

But they don't ship outside of the US, so I don't even asked, if this offer is real


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 4, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> It's supposed to be the same cut yeah.
> 
> The snow lotus male let's the traits of the mother come through more so you could probably get some clean orange phenos there. That was my first choice. The ecto male is more spicy so probably a different direction. Sounds like a nice plant to grow from what I've been reading.
> 
> This is from research haven't grown either.





Serva said:


> My first choice would habe been Blood Orange (Cali-O x Appalachia), followed my Orange Sunshine (Cali-O x SSDD). But the only strain I was able to find (beside Ecto Cooler) is actually Satsuma! Here you go my friend: http://yourthoughtsplease.in/cannabis/product/satsuma/
> 
> But they don't ship outside of the US, so I don't even asked, if this offer is real


I've got 6 healthy looking Satsuma seedlings up and running now, so I'll update the thread once they hit flower.

I grew out a few blood orange a while back and there was one real nice orange smelling one, but the others were dominated by the appy dad. Of course the clones from the orange one sputtered out, so I reveged the plant grown from seed and it was never the same after that in subsequent runs so I tossed it.

That orange sunshine sounds delicious btw!


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 4, 2017)

I had 3 orange phenos from the original pack of Blood Orange I had....one of which I just popped a couple of months ago to make f2s...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 4, 2017)

Have one orange sunshine going now. So far so good. Stem rub is a citrusy funk smell. Vigor is nice and structure is on point. 

Will try and get pics within next week or so. 


Happy 4th Bodhi fam. Be safe n grow on !


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 4, 2017)

LT/Goji coming back online after a 5 day neutral period with the 600 installed.

Just popping 4 Blood Orange X Genius Thai seed's. Maybe and it's a big maybe get one or two in on the next non scrog run. 
Let's see what we get


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 4, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Have one orange sunshine going now. So far so good. Stem rub is a citrusy funk smell. Vigor is nice and structure is on point.
> 
> Will try and get pics within next week or so.
> 
> ...


Very nice bro never heard of this orange sunshine is it sumthin new a tester or a cross u made


----------



## Serva (Jul 4, 2017)

Just some older pretty limited bodhi strain. It is mentioned 2012 in this thread.

Actually there is an auction ending in two days on firestax!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 4, 2017)

Dang guess I missed that one probably before i found bodhi haven't been growing his gear very long. But as soon as I discovered him I was hooked deep as in blow all ur money and end up with 20+ packs of his before u pop all the seeds u had in the very first order


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 4, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Dang guess I missed that one probably before i found bodhi haven't been growing his gear very long. But as soon as I discovered him I was hooked deep as in blow all ur money and end up with 20+ packs of his before u pop all the seeds u had in the very first order


Stocking up and storing seeds is where it's at!! So happy I'm getting to a point where If anyone needs something I can help out /make some cool stuff or not so cool stuff and pass em out. Gotta repay the kindness i've been shown here @Nu-Be 
@Rosinallday Stoked to get these Bloods popped!! Hope we score something pimpish for the future


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 4, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Message SwampThing on here


Thanks, good looking out, Dream Beaver crossed off the list now if I could only find Dank Zappa or Purple Sunshine


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 4, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Thanks, good looking out, Dream Beaver crossed off the list now if I could only find Dank Zappa or Purple Sunshine


Check with shoe


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 4, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Very nice bro never heard of this orange sunshine is it sumthin new a tester or a cross u made


I saw it on the GLG auctions Orange Sunshine = Cali-O X SSDD went for $200-$300 a pack
I was thinking DNA - Tangie - Cali-O pheno x SSDD ... that what I would use but it seems Reeferman & Flying Dutchman have a lot of people breeding w/ their strains


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 4, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I saw it on the GLG auctions Orange Sunshine = Cali-O X SSDD went for $200-$300 a pack


That's ridiculous, as long as bodhi is dropping fire for 70 a pack I very very rarely go over 100 a pack an it's usually got to be highly recommended by a very trusted source but to each his own


----------



## Serva (Jul 4, 2017)

Anyone know whats going on with sbfh? Homepage and instagram are down...


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 4, 2017)

Serva said:


> Anyone know whats going on with sbfh? Homepage and instagram are down...


Wish I knew they won't answer emails or messages on Facebook just took off with my money an pulled a fuckin keyser soze


----------



## Serva (Jul 4, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 4, 2017)

Serva said:


> Anyone know whats going on with sbfh? Homepage and instagram are down...


Most likely shop closed. Once website is gone 9 times outta 10 it's over. Hope you didn't take a loss.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 4, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Check with shoe


I don't recall shoe being on here for a while


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 4, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Most likely shop closed. Once website is gone 9 times outta 10 it's over. Hope you didn't take a loss.


Same thing happened w/ Pick -N- Mix seeds, I placed orders w/ them & was about to place another order when I got no email reply from asking about seeds being in stock or not, I went to the website then facebook then twitter & all gone just glad I didn't place that order but I did get an order 2 weeks before that happened


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 4, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I don't recall shoe being on here for a while


Instagram bro


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 4, 2017)

I've already excepted the fact they fucked me out of 150 bucks. It's easy than lying to myself dragging it out but that's life u win some you lose sum


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 4, 2017)

Serva said:


> Anyone know whats going on with sbfh? Homepage and instagram are down...


Sbfh? Can ya spell that out for me?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 4, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> Sbfh? Can ya spell that out for me?


Seed Bank For Humanity


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 4, 2017)

They Idioteque'd it and took the money and ran took the money and ran.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 4, 2017)

shitty....


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm telling ya... incanLama on IG for all things bodhi. So easy. Great freebies.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 4, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I've already excepted the fact they fucked me out of 150 bucks. It's easy than lying to myself dragging it out but that's life u win some you lose sum


Closest I got to getting fucked is by Rhino - half their seeds are out of stock after you purchase them I had to settle for an overpriced pack of Landos Stash smh


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 4, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Instagram bro


I emailed shoe & got the list, No one has Dank Zappa the only thing I would get is the Purple Sunshine but I already have a pack of 
Dream Beaver on the way, Thunder Wookie, Space Monkey, Lando's Stash, Cherry Sunshine, Sunshine Daydream, Angelica,
Black Raspberry, Jungle spice, Prayer Tower indica , Buddha’s Hand, Natural Mystic & (2) Purple Lotus, 
plus 2 seeds of Blue Tara, Dream Beaver, Mothers Milk


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 4, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> That's ridiculous, as long as bodhi is dropping fire for 70 a pack I very very rarely go over 100 a pack an it's usually got to be highly recommended by a very trusted source but to each his own


another place had Chocolate Covered Strawberries highest bidder $910


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 4, 2017)

Dank Zappa... looks like I can give up on that strain, never gonna find it


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 4, 2017)

There's a gentleman on IG who does Dank Zappa F2's I think @whodatisco.

maybe try making friends with him?


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 4, 2017)

also I think B still works with the UW black so my guess would be that the Dank Zappa will eventually be re-stocked.

Might be looking at a Black Triangle type situation here.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 5, 2017)

Anybody running/ran the lemon hashplant? I would like a nice lemony variety. Used to run amnesia lemon by barneys farm and the smell and flavor were spot on, like A lemon being zested squirting right up your nose! Thinking about this as my freebie.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 5, 2017)

Pagoda almost done


----------



## torontoke (Jul 5, 2017)

If anyone has dank Sinatra or even dank Sinatra f2's from basement dank you may want to consider f2ing them.
Shot shoe a dm yesterday and he told me that bodhis la Affie isn't taking pollen the last few runs so it may go the way of the dinosaur.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 5, 2017)

Got about another week or so on my first ssdd and space cake run already got one space cake cut and drying she will probably be ready to test out by the time I chop the others can't wait to try it out!!!


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 5, 2017)

Black Triangle day 16


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 5, 2017)

torontoke said:


> If anyone has dank Sinatra or even dank Sinatra f2's from basement dank you may want to consider f2ing them.
> Shot shoe a dm yesterday and he told me that bodhis la Affie isn't taking pollen the last few runs so it may go the way of the dinosaur.


There are females that refuse to have sex? I don't think I've ever encountered that.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 5, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> There are females that refuse to have sex? I don't think I've ever encountered that.
> View attachment 3972761


Ya I guess those ladies have all sampled wedding cake.


----------



## lukio (Jul 5, 2017)

i slipped and accidentally ordered more bodhi.....picked up some Silver Mountain and some Black Raspberry.... woops ....

Any opinions?

peace


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 5, 2017)

lukio said:


> i slipped and accidentally ordered more bodhi.....picked up some Silver Mountain and some Black Raspberry.... woops ....
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> peace


Ordered 2 packs and didnt get a freebie???


----------



## lukio (Jul 5, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Ordered 2 packs and didnt get a freebie???


ordered from attitude, theyre sending lots of freebies that i dont really care for, dude


----------



## Serva (Jul 5, 2017)

And 90$ a pack! I ordered there one time, and will never again. All of my seeds had germination problems, I had freebies, that didn't sprouted at all... It's way cheaper to order in america, and pay 40$ shipping cost to europe and get a free bodhi pack of your choice, than ordering at attitude. Don't want to piss you off, just my advice for anybody else ordering bodhis gear...

2 packs + shipping + some random freebies = 190$ (Attitude)

or

2 packs + shiping + free bodhi pack = 180$ (Everywhere else)


----------



## lukio (Jul 5, 2017)

o


Serva said:


> And 90$ a pack! I ordered there one time, and will never again. All of my seeds had germination problems, I had freebies, that didn't sprouted at all... It's way cheaper to order in america, and pay 40$ shipping cost to europe and get a free bodhi pack of your choice, than ordering at attitude. Don't want to piss you off, just my advice for anybody else ordering bodhis gear


 oh sweet! didnt realise but thanks. next time i need some more i'll do it that way. Ive used Attitude a lot and never had a problem


----------



## greencropper (Jul 5, 2017)

lukio said:


> o
> oh sweet! didnt realise but thanks. next time i need some more i'll do it that way. Ive used Attitude a lot and never had a problem


is the tude still accepting visa CC no probs?


----------



## lukio (Jul 5, 2017)

greencropper said:


> is the tude still accepting visa CC no probs?


i paid with a debit card man


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 5, 2017)

One ttnl x appy just started showing pistils already. Cant see them in the pic but here is a pic anyways. 

Second pic is Orange sunshine.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 5, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> One ttnl x appy just started showing pistils already. Cant see them in the pic but here is a pic anyways.
> 
> Second pic is Orange sunshine.


Can't wait to see how the nlxappy turns out I got a pack gifted to me by a real gud friend


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 5, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> So I'm bout to twist up sum silver lotus what are u guys an gals smoking on today


not smoking, just drinking some trim/fan leaves tea made from: space cake, dream beaver, blueberry hashplant, lazy lighting, cobra lips ghost trains moonshine haze, & a glg lbl cross freebie


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 5, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone on here grown any of the 88g13hp crosses outdoors ?


yes, guava hashplant, and something i cant currently remember. did well, not pm or mold, handles mites well also.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 5, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> not smoking, just drinking some trim/fan leaves tea made from: space cake, dream beaver, blueberry hashplant, lazy lighting, cobra lips ghost trains moonshine haze, & a glg lbl cross freebie


 yuckkk!!!!! I do enjoy eating the occasional nug


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 5, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> yes, guava hashplant, and something i can currently remember. did well, not pm or mold, handles mites well also.


Any word on a Guava Hashplant restock anywhere?


----------



## twistedinfinity (Jul 5, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Can't wait to see how the nlxappy turns out I got a pack gifted to me by a real gud friend


I am smoking some Apollo 11 F4 Open Pollination from Bodhi right now.. Will probably progress to Silver Mountain shortly and then to Space Monkey this evening I bet


----------



## lukio (Jul 5, 2017)

twistedinfinity said:


> I am smoking some Apollo 11 F4 Open Pollination from Bodhi right now.. Will probably progress to Silver Mountain shortly and then to Space Monkey this evening I bet


Sup! whats your favourite out of the silver mountain and space monkey?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 5, 2017)

twistedinfinity said:


> I am smoking some Apollo 11 F4 Open Pollination from Bodhi right now.. Will probably progress to Silver Mountain shortly and then to Space Monkey this evening I bet


What's the smell and taste like


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 5, 2017)

time to ship this gift to bodhi & mrs. b


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 5, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> yuckkk!!!!! I do enjoy eating the occasional nug


the tea actually isnt bad with a dab of butter & some heavy cream in it


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 5, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Any word on a Guava Hashplant restock anywhere?


no, but i'll count the packs i have left & see if some of the beans jump out of there...


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 5, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> the tea actually isnt bad with a dab of butter & some heavy cream in it


Mrs. B. Told me it taste like wheat grass and that it helps to add sum honey but don't think I'll be trying it


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 5, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Anybody running/ran the lemon hashplant? I would like a nice lemony variety. Used to run amnesia lemon by barneys farm and the smell and flavor were spot on, like A lemon being zested squirting right up your nose! Thinking about this as my freebie.


I have 3 from seed that just got flipped to 12/12. I can tell you that these things REEK of straight lemon terps in veg. They smell as strong in veg as some of the strains I have grown do in flower. I'll keep you posted but I can say stem rubs of these plants have me super stoked.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 5, 2017)

Been smoking some mothers milk this week. I ended up chopping two plants still have two more mothers milk finishing up! 

The description was deadly accurate. It has it all. Bag appeal, potency and smells like a loud OG. Nothing but great reviews amongst my circle of buddies.

What a super easy plant to grow and very user friendly. I'm glad this was
My first bodhi selection. 

Next up is the goji raspberry x SSDD testers ! Stay tuned


----------



## lukio (Jul 5, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Been smoking some mothers milk this week. I ended up chopping two plants still have two more mothers milk finishing up!
> 
> The description was deadly accurate. It has it all. Bag appeal, potency and smells like a loud OG. Nothing but great reviews amongst my circle of buddies.
> 
> ...


was close to ordering it earlier! looks the part


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 5, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Can't wait to see how the nlxappy turns out I got a pack gifted to me by a real gud friend


Yeah me to. I am really looking forward to these. Got a few going and the one showed pistils already. Ive never had one show pistils so soon on a non fem seed.

If u got them popem . I have seen some realy nice ones. I praying for the peach candy pheno. If not, ill be happy regardless since im a big NL fan.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 5, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Yeah me to. I am really looking forward to these. Got a few going and the one showed pistils already. Ive never had one show pistils so soon on a non fem seed.
> 
> If u got them popem . I have seen some realy nice ones. I praying for the peach candy pheno. If not, ill be happy regardless since im a big NL fan.


Peach candy pheno huh u sire have peaked the shit out of my curiosity. I luv peaches!! I was extremely happy when I got them when ideas growing up I always dreamed about growing. I used to read high times magazine and the one strain that always caught my eye was the northern lights and I told myself one day I would grow it. Now u can't find a legit cut or I can't so this was like a long awaited dream come true lol sorry for rambling just reminiscing


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 5, 2017)

lukio said:


> o
> oh sweet! didnt realise but thanks. next time i need some more i'll do it that way. Ive used Attitude a lot and never had a problem


Yeah man, bodhi stuff is supposed to always be buy 2 get one (from the freebie list but still fire bodhi gear). Thats why i asked. The 4/20 sale was buy 1 get one. Still kicking myself for not getting on that!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 5, 2017)

Four more shirts came in. This one, the women's tank top for the wife, and two other colors for the supernatural selections shirt.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 5, 2017)

I snagged 2 colors of the Supernatural Selections. Thanks for the etsy tip @cuddlesthesheep


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 5, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Been smoking some mothers milk this week. I ended up chopping two plants still have two more mothers milk finishing up!
> 
> The description was deadly accurate. It has it all. Bag appeal, potency and smells like a loud OG. Nothing but great reviews amongst my circle of buddies.
> 
> ...


Mothers milk is one i always wanted and next on my list. Wanted it b4 this season started but it was out. How did you grow her, soil, hydro ? Finishing time?


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 5, 2017)

lukio said:


> ordered from attitude, theyre sending lots of freebies that i dont really care for, dude


Not including from the USA the cheapest way is $21 for their random gift shipping plus $17 for a registered letter. I got Hazeman's Cocoa Puffs & a 5 pack of Gold Fish free & switched my monthly promo freebies to regular & got 2 - TH seeds - Dark Star Kush + 2 - Delicious seeds - Sugar Black Rose + 2 - WOS - Afghan Kush + their UFO freebies , I was looking at their Bodhi but their selection & prices suck plus all they were offering is a 5 pack of Jabbas Stash w/ each Bodhi pack purchased


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 5, 2017)

lukio said:


> i paid with a debit card man


not from usa cash or bitcion


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 5, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Mothers milk is one i always wanted and next on my list. Wanted it b4 this season started but it was out. How did you grow her, soil, hydro ? Finishing time?


I would definitely run her again she was a great plant all around. 

Grown in coco, took them close to 68 days with trichs all mostly cloudy and few Amber trichs such a good high


----------



## Observe & Report (Jul 6, 2017)

Mothers Milk coming down at day 83.



I got three female Mothers Milk out of seven seeds popped, this is the third. The first two had very little smell during flower. The first cured down to bit of a nutty smell like the dust at the bottom of a bag of Cheerios, the second still has not much odor. This last one has more of a kushy funk with hints of pineapple/tropical.

Mothers Milk is so far the only commercial seeds I've run that threw full on nuts with fertile pollen. I only found a couple on the first female but it was enough to give me a couple seeds per nugget in the last couple of plants I've harvested. Between that and the lack of good smell I've chalked this strain up to be a dud. Maybe your experience is different but I've got a lot of other seeds to try before I return to my pack of Mothers Milk.


----------



## kds710 (Jul 6, 2017)

Making a final decision this morning on what Bodhi pack to pop next so I'm asking anybody that has experience with any of these strains shown here for any info or recommendations. Stability and overall quality comes first, then yield and flower time among other things including flavor and smell profiles. Shooting generally for a 9 weeker...70 days flower time is just not in our favor at this time. Some of these I personally have grown but still every single bit of info helps and is very much appreciated..thanks in advance for any and all feedback!



northern lights #5 f3
tranquil elephantizer remix
legend og x snow lotus
the fuzz
granola funk
blockhead bx
strange brew
goji og
dream beaver
space monkey
elfinstone
greedo's stash
wolf pack
silver lotus
synergy


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 6, 2017)

kds710 said:


> Making a final decision this morning on what Bodhi pack to pop next so I'm asking anybody that has experience with any of these strains shown here for any info or recommendations. Stability and overall quality comes first, then yield and flower time among other things including flavor and smell profiles. Shooting generally for a 9 weeker...70 days flower time is just not in our favor at this time. Some of these I personally have grown but still every single bit of info helps and is very much appreciated..thanks in advance for any and all feedback!
> 
> View attachment 3973313
> 
> ...


Are you sure you aren't just trying to show off your bad ass collection

Vote for dream Beaver, fuzz, or good ol goji


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 6, 2017)

kds710 said:


> Making a final decision this morning on what Bodhi pack to pop next so I'm asking anybody that has experience with any of these strains shown here for any info or recommendations. Stability and overall quality comes first, then yield and flower time among other things including flavor and smell profiles. Shooting generally for a 9 weeker...70 days flower time is just not in our favor at this time. Some of these I personally have grown but still every single bit of info helps and is very much appreciated..thanks in advance for any and all feedback!
> 
> View attachment 3973313
> 
> ...


The fuzz is hella potent! Tranquil elephantizer is a badass cross. Ive heard really good things about granola funk and space monkey, but havent grown those 2 so i would do one of those if it was me.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jul 6, 2017)

@Cletus clem start saving for the Christmas drop.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2017)

@cuddlesthesheep. What can you share of The Fuzz? Got 5/5 looking good in veg riding with 4 Monkeys which I just frickin love! Also done Cobra Lips, bit of a close kin to The Fuzz.


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 6, 2017)

Bubbashine×kashmir peep the frost on the fan leaves! This might be the frostiest cut in my harem. You guys ever notice how some cuts yield better and just do much better in general when left untopped? This is one of those cuts. If anyone has a chance to grab a pack of these, jump on em. 2 of the 4 females are extreme frost. Like, standout frosty that pics cant express. This ones all bubbashine terps. Hot buttery blueberry muffins and kush. Seperately and in that order.


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 6, 2017)

hillbill said:


> @cuddlesthesheep. What can you share of The Fuzz? Got 5/5 looking good in veg riding with 4 Monkeys which I just frickin love! Also done Cobra Lips, bit of a close kin to The Fuzz.


The fuzz is more dank than cobra lips, which in my experience was more fem like a spiced baby powder thing from the chem3. The fuzz i ran was very potent. We all were a bit surprised at first sample. Lots of hardcore chem leaners dank rank and in yo face where cobra was more subtle on the chem'ness. Kinda reminded me of mothers milk where fuzz was more like sunshine4, which is surprising because fuzz is chem91jb and ss4 is chem4. But to me they had similar nose to the ss4 chem leaners, like i couldn't tell them apart w a blind smell test. I suppose after getting to know them better id distinguish better, but this was after growing and harvesting them together for the 1st time and curing/smelling them together.


----------



## kds710 (Jul 6, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> The fuzz is hella potent! Tranquil elephantizer is a badass cross. Ive heard really good things about granola funk and space monkey, but havent grown those 2 so i would do one of those if it was me.


the fuzz pics I see on your IG looks ridiculous. how long did you take them? Right now due to so many impressive reports it's looking like Space Monkey is taking the lead


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 6, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> I have 3 from seed that just got flipped to 12/12. I can tell you that these things REEK of straight lemon terps in veg. They smell as strong in veg as some of the strains I have grown do in flower. I'll keep you posted but I can say stem rubs of these plants have me super stoked.


Well by golly thats the ticket right there! Iffin i gettem itll be a wile before i can pop them, i have 4 strains totaling 13 cuts im trying to narrow down to 4-5 cuts right now. I may keep 2 phenos of more cowbell, 1 super frosty, quick finishing cookie leaner and 1 hashplant leaner that i think will actually stack up some nice donkey dongs. Over vegged first run, too lanky. Further testing must be done!!! Id love an update or 2 on your girls. SCROGability?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 6, 2017)

kds710 said:


> the fuzz pics I see on your IG looks ridiculous. how long did you take them? Right now due to so many impressive reports it's looking like Space Monkey is taking the lead


I must vote for the space monkey also best I've grown so far


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 6, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Bubbashine×kashmirView attachment 3973370 peep the frost on the fan leaves! This might be the frostiest cut in my harem. You guys ever notice how some cuts yield better and just do much better in general when left untopped? This is one of those cuts. If anyone has a chance to grab a pack of these, jump on em. 2 of the 4 females are extreme frost. Like, standout frosty that pics cant express. This ones all bubbashine terps. Hot buttery blueberry muffins and kush. Seperately and in that order.


I'm torn between this cross and the strawberry milk x dread bread this next run. 

Why do you always post pics when I think I made my decision. 

I just wasted days


----------



## higher self (Jul 6, 2017)

I need someone to get to the zipolite & acapulco gold before I do. Where my sativa guys at? Won't be able to get to them for at least another 2-3 rounds so next year I guess.

I've got the fuzz as well. Wonder how it stacks up to my Insane Chem 91



Jp.the.pope said:


> I'm torn between this cross and the strawberry milk x dread bread this next run.
> 
> Why do you always post pics when I think I made my decision.
> 
> I just wasted days


The struggle when your collection has too much fire haha.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2017)

Flowered 3 Zipolite and one was a hermie that hid it well. Interesting high but not that long lasting. Will go 85-100 days and continues to "stretch" for 7 or 8 weeks, long thin buds that are not dense. Can be a hard hitter with rushes to the face. Required high temps for vaping. Smoking was rushy! Very much Sativa expression.


----------



## higher self (Jul 6, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Flowered 3 Zipolite and one was a hermie that hid it well. Interesting high but not that long lasting. Will go 85-100 days and continues to "stretch" for 7 or 8 weeks, long thin buds that are not dense. Can be a hard hitter with rushes to the face. Required high temps for vaping. Smoking was rushy! Very much Sativa expression.


Ahh great thanks for this!! What kinda terps were they throwing.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 6, 2017)

@apbx720 Those are fantastic! that the same keeper as the last pic you posted? Looks really close. 

Just ordered 4 QB304's Time to get my Frankenstein light back in the tent, maybe next week... This 600 is kinda bumming me out that I had to even plug it in haha


----------



## lukio (Jul 6, 2017)

poppin the BlackRaspberry


Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 3973443
> I must vote for the space monkey also best I've grown so far


looks lovely  how long did it go? Any lavender terps?


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 6, 2017)

I went to buy some seeds from regseeds.com & they say their site is having problems & they'll send me an invoice & I can pay on paypal & to send it as a gift to friends & family, ok like that isn't a red light saying Stop looks like a good possibility of getting ripped off smh


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 6, 2017)

lukio said:


> poppin the BlackRaspberry
> 
> looks lovely  how long did it go? Any lavender terps?


It was a very fast finisher around 8 weeks. No lavender had an extremely loud gassy smell very unique hard to describe really dense nugs not a huge yielder but it makes up for it with potency and flavor it ticks every box I got my last one going right now. Definitely gonna be buying more


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2017)

higher self said:


> Ahh great thanks for this!! What kinda terps were they throwing.


Sugar cookies!


----------



## lukio (Jul 6, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> It was a very fast finisher around 8 weeks. No lavender had an extremely loud gassy smell very unique hard to describe really dense nugs not a huge yielder but it makes up for it with potency and flavor it ticks every box I got my last one going right now. Definitely gonna be buying more


thank you! think i might pop the Black Raspberry first...i do like the sound of space monkey tho.....


----------



## higher self (Jul 6, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Sugar cookies!


Cool I was expecting something ripe fruit'ish like most of the longer sativas I've ran cept for haze. I'm planning on hitting all long flowering sativas to my Jamaican male that kicks out a cherry candy cane scent. Sugar cookie terps would meld well with the male, the ladies I got out the pack were 11-12 weekers so want to see if I can use him to cut down flowering times on the keepers.

Did you keep any or one & done?


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jul 6, 2017)

Wolfpack, tranquil Elephantizer remix, greedos stash, or the fuzz would be my top 4


kds710 said:


> Making a final decision this morning on what Bodhi pack to pop next so I'm asking anybody that has experience with any of these strains shown here for any info or recommendations. Stability and overall quality comes first, then yield and flower time among other things including flavor and smell profiles. Shooting generally for a 9 weeker...70 days flower time is just not in our favor at this time. Some of these I personally have grown but still every single bit of info helps and is very much appreciated..thanks in advance for any and all feedback!
> 
> View attachment 3973313
> 
> ...


quo


----------



## johny22 (Jul 7, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> View attachment 3970943 Got my play tents setup. Had a 2x2x4 setup for sexing clones and giving a girl a head start if the sitchy-ation calls for it. Added a 2.5x2.5x5. Looped em together with an intake and exhaust and being lit by a 3 cob vero 29 rapid led kit driven @2100ma. So far seems like the ladies are lovin em! Appy superskunk in the front, more cowbell in the back. View attachment 3970944Those 2 are around 2.5 weeks. On the left is a blaze? @day 3. No idea who bred it. Pretty decent. Sweet blueberries and anise. View attachment 3970950This is the 2x2x4. Back left is a different cut/same pheno more cowbell and on the right 2 diff phenos of super stardawg 2.0. just a couple lil tents to fuck around with that will be seeing bodhi gear a plenty. Have 5 clusterfunk babies coming up. Should be able to get clones off em for peaking up their skirts in like 2 weeks. That is all! Just stoked about the new gear and how well its working so far and how much dank bodhi gear im gonna run through em!


Hey


Cletus clem said:


> View attachment 3970943 Got my play tents setup. Had a 2x2x4 setup for sexing clones and giving a girl a head start if the sitchy-ation calls for it. Added a 2.5x2.5x5. Looped em together with an intake and exhaust and being lit by a 3 cob vero 29 rapid led kit driven @2100ma. So far seems like the ladies are lovin em! Appy superskunk in the front, more cowbell in the back. View attachment 3970944Those 2 are around 2.5 weeks. On the left is a blaze? @day 3. No idea who bred it. Pretty decent. Sweet blueberries and anise. View attachment 3970950This is the 2x2x4. Back left is a different cut/same pheno more cowbell and on the right 2 diff phenos of super stardawg 2.0. just a couple lil tents to fuck around with that will be seeing bodhi gear a plenty. Have 5 clusterfunk babies coming up. Should be able to get clones off em for peaking up their skirts in like 2 weeks. That is all! Just stoked about the new gear and how well its working so far and how much dank bodhi gear im gonna run through em!





Cletus clem said:


> View attachment 3970943 Got my play tents setup. Had a 2x2x4 setup for sexing clones and giving a girl a head start if the sitchy-ation calls for it. Added a 2.5x2.5x5. Looped em together with an intake and exhaust and being lit by a 3 cob vero 29 rapid led kit driven @2100ma. So far seems like the ladies are lovin em! Appy superskunk in the front, more cowbell in the back. View attachment 3970944Those 2 are around 2.5 weeks. On the left is a blaze? @day 3. No idea who bred it. Pretty decent. Sweet blueberries and anise. View attachment 3970950This is the 2x2x4. Back left is a different cut/same pheno more cowbell and on the right 2 diff phenos of super stardawg 2.0. just a couple lil tents to fuck around with that will be seeing bodhi gear a plenty. Have 5 clusterfunk babies coming up. Should be able to get clones off em for peaking up their skirts in like 2 weeks. That is all! Just stoked about the new gear and how well its working so far and how much dank bodhi gear im gonna run through em!


Hey Mr C
Ur first time running appy x mss?


----------



## Serva (Jul 7, 2017)

"your beautiful pics and words inspired me to give these all away as spring 2017 love gift freebies....
sometimes its nice just to let superb lines loose into the wild where they belong...."

Bodhi @breedbay (04/26/2017) about Sunshine 4 (Chem D x Sunshine Daydream)


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 7, 2017)

lukio said:


> thank you! think i might pop the Black Raspberry first...i do like the sound of space monkey tho.....


That's my second favorite she's got it goin on as well. Very nice choice I had 2 different phenos one smelled like berry sharpie the others had a berry kinda gassy creamy smell but all were pretty similar. Very consistent gud luck with those bro.


----------



## kds710 (Jul 7, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 3973443
> I must vote for the space monkey also best I've grown so far


awesome shot man thanks, I should have mentioned in my post that pics pics and more pics are so helpful and give the best idea of what to expect as far as the plants themselves go. So you liked the monkey better than the black razz? Any pointers on your experience growing it I appreciate, always nice to have a general idea of what to expect and it looks like you did her proper I'm wondering what kind of weight per plant you got. I did end up going with the space monkey the 12 beans are in paper towels as we speak since yesterday so I expect them to show taps today at any point. One of the many things I love about Bodhi's gear is how easily his seeds germinate, with my Bubba Wookie's even the slightly damaged ones germed successfully


----------



## lukio (Jul 7, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> That's my second favorite she's got it goin on as well. Very nice choice I had 2 different phenos one smelled like berry sharpie the others had a berry kinda gassy creamy smell but all were pretty similar. Very consistent gud luck with those bro. View attachment 3973861


that looks the real deal! cheers dude!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 7, 2017)

@kds710 they are very easy to grow great yield imo I think I average 3 or so ounces per plant. Very nice frosty dense buds nice thick smoke very tasty. Now on the space monkey I had two and a half phenos the show stopper is pheno number 1 that's the one in the pic not a big yielder at all bout 2 ozs off it. Pheno #2 are tall like the first one but yielded alot better around 3 or so ozs bigger buds not as frosty but still looked great. Definitely not as loud or strong a flavored but the flavors and smell were close. Ok pheno 2 1/2 I call it cuz it's identically to the 2nd one just real short and stocky.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 7, 2017)

that's the short pheno I think that's pheno 2 they filled in alot more before finishing this is just to give u a general idea I really hope u get the first pheno that mother fucked is top shelf all the way


----------



## torontoke (Jul 7, 2017)

I just ordered another pack because of how happy I am with the space monkey smoke.
Mine didn't put out much but what she did is pretty mf good.
Gonna try to veg her longer and do some training to try to one up the last run.
First time ordering from shoe but I'm pumped for the last pack of dank Sinatra f2's.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 7, 2017)

ok, I'm buying one last pack I doubt I'll be able to find Gold Star, any got Purple Sunshine growing?


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 7, 2017)

anyone w/ experience buying from dr chronic, looks like all their stock is out of stock lmao


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 7, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> ok, I'm buying one last pack I doubt I'll be able to find Gold Star, any got Purple Sunshine growing?


I'm growing purple sunshine. Still early in solo cups.


----------



## Nu-Be (Jul 7, 2017)

Jack Herer x 88g13HP testers. 9/10 on germ. The smallest seed is the one that didn't crack. Otherwise, doing great, like all bodhi creations!  



Had to start pH'ing my water because it's been so high out of the tap: 8.5 - 9.0. They're gettin new shoes soon.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 7, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Jack Herer x 88g13HP testers. 9/10 on germ. The smallest seed is the one that didn't crack. Otherwise, doing great, like all bodhi creations!
> 
> View attachment 3974030
> 
> Had to start pH'ing my water because it's been so high out of the tap: 8.5 - 9.0. They're gettin new shoes soon.


Awesome sounds like a great cross


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 7, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm growing purple sunshine. Still early in solo cups.


what was your germination rate?


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 7, 2017)

I was just scanning through the grow journal list , the way it's set up man that will give you a headache


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 7, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Jack Herer x 88g13HP testers. 9/10 on germ. The smallest seed is the one that didn't crack. Otherwise, doing great, like all bodhi creations!
> 
> View attachment 3974030
> 
> Had to start pH'ing my water because it's been so high out of the tap: 8.5 - 9.0. They're gettin new shoes soon.


 Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait for this one


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 7, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I was just scanning through the grow journal list , the way it's set up man that will give you a headache


here or BB? BB takes a min to get used too


----------



## higher self (Jul 7, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Jack Herer x 88g13HP testers. 9/10 on germ. The smallest seed is the one that didn't crack. Otherwise, doing great, like all bodhi creations!
> 
> View attachment 3974030
> 
> Had to start pH'ing my water because it's been so high out of the tap: 8.5 - 9.0. They're gettin new shoes soon.


Yeah tuned in for this one. Just let my jack cross from Cannarado go, best jack I've ever had but had to make culls to free up space. The only complaint I have with my Jack is the density of the buds, there huge but still a bit fluffy. So yeah most definitely keep us updated on those.


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 7, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I'm torn between this cross and the strawberry milk x dread bread this next run.
> 
> Why do you always post pics when I think I made my decision.
> 
> I just wasted days


Haha im sorry bro!! Lol i feel yr pain tho. Theres some serious frost here. Like pretty unique. One is super dry sticky resin. Like gritty sandy resin, opposite of like that really wet oily resin like tangie had, no this is dryyyyyy. Thats the only cross that comes to mind rn lol  heres the other pheno w the dryest resin..... I really like this one. Not as terpy as the main keeper but bag appeal a 10+. Very light lime green nugs covered in frost. I still have her but havent ran her clone yet. I might of just flipped one of her ill have to check. I would run another pack of this before alot of stuff!

But that strawberry milk×db sounds so damn good. I do not envy your dilemma my brother lol i go thru that shit every month. I heard db is really special. Im not sure if ive seen anyone grow that. Anyone grow that?


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 7, 2017)

kds710 said:


> the fuzz pics I see on your IG looks ridiculous. how long did you take them? Right now due to so many impressive reports it's looking like Space Monkey is taking the lead


Nice i would prolly do that too, i just hear and see too many badass keepers of sm. That fuzz was like only a little over 9 weeks i think.


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 7, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> @apbx720 Those are fantastic! that the same keeper as the last pic you posted? Looks really close.
> 
> Just ordered 4 QB304's Time to get my Frankenstein light back in the tent, maybe next week... This 600 is kinda bumming me out that I had to even plug it in haha


Ya thats the bkr (bubba kash 'runt') thats my main keeper. She was just a slow starter. Nothing runty about her clone but the name just stuck. She really excelled this run because i left her untopped for the first time and learned that she really likes it better. Yeilded better and everything. Massive beer bottle cola on that one. Its u topped from now on! I kept that other pheno i just posted too but bkr is my fave


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 7, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> Hey Mr C
> Ur first time running appy x mss?


Yes. I popped a whole pack, got 2 females. The moms from seed are about 4 weeks into flower at my partners. I have been only doing the nursery end of things but am working towards going solo. I finished out the #4 clone i took for sexing and seems pretty nice though its not done curing. Thats #2 in my tent and the next run in the tent ill be doing a #2/#4 side by side to narrow it down to one cut. Fun fact: every pack ive popped, the seed deemed #2 has been a female!


----------



## johny22 (Jul 8, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Yes. I popped a whole pack, got 2 females. The moms from seed are about 4 weeks into flower at my partners. I have been only doing the nursery end of things but am working towards going solo. I finished out the #4 clone i took for sexing and seems pretty nice though its not done curing. Thats #2 in my tent and the next run in the tent ill be doing a #2/#4 side by side to narrow it down to one cut. Fun fact: every pack ive popped, the seed deemed #2 has been a female!


Nice stuff ill be following this one closely! How is that skunk smell? I seen some pics on a different forum and it really reminded me of a old school skunk plant i had years ago


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 8, 2017)

Representing everywhere I play


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 8, 2017)

my leather club vest - I wonder why people here in Flori-Da look at me like I'm crazy
& I can't tell ya how many idiots ask me...
Yo, you smoke weed? I'm like No that's a Maple leaf not a Pot leaf, they're like seriously? lmao


----------



## Serva (Jul 8, 2017)

I will flip my first Purple Sunshine within this week (when the SSDD girls are finished), can tell you more in 10 weeks...


SAMMYB913 said:


> what was your germination rate?


popped 8x PurpleSS so far with 100% germination rate,
same for 7x Sunshine4 seedlings

I bought them at sbfh, which actually seems not to be the smartest choice for ordering...
Of my 13x SSDD seeds only 8x sprouted, 4x female (bought at attitude)


----------



## kds710 (Jul 8, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> @kds710 they are very easy to grow great yield imo I think I average 3 or so ounces per plant. Very nice frosty dense buds nice thick smoke very tasty. Now on the space monkey I had two and a half phenos the show stopper is pheno number 1 that's the one in the pic not a big yielder at all bout 2 ozs off it. Pheno #2 are tall like the first one but yielded alot better around 3 or so ozs bigger buds not as frosty but still looked great. Definitely not as loud or strong a flavored but the flavors and smell were close. Ok pheno 2 1/2 I call it cuz it's identically to the 2nd one just real short and stocky.


awesome info. any issues with stability at all? lately had to pull 4 plants from flower due to finding sacks growing on each of them, 3 tkxbubbas and 1 white durban. Prolly my last go at any feminized gear for a while now after that. Got any dry bud shots?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 8, 2017)

kds710 said:


> awesome info. any issues with stability at all? lately had to pull 4 plants from flower due to finding sacks growing on each of them, 3 tkxbubbas and 1 white durban. Prolly my last go at any feminized gear for a while now after that. Got any dry bud shots?


Stay away from fem beans. Only issues (aside from testers) I've ever had are from fems.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 8, 2017)

Serva said:


> I will flip my first Purple Sunshine within this week (when the SSDD girls are finished), can tell you more in 10 weeks...
> 
> popped 8x PurpleSS so far with 100% germination rate,
> same for 7x Sunshine4 seedlings
> ...


Nice PSS rate , I passed on the SS4 , I should be good w/ SSDD, CSS, PSS & GG4 x SSDD
I'm done ordering from outside the USA, anything I need I'll just hit up Shoe or Swamp & GLG on holidays


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 8, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Stay away from fem beans. Only issues (aside from testers) I've ever had are from fems.


Now he tells us, lmao j/k I got 200 fems in my collection & over 350 reg, I got fems because they weren't available in reg seeds.
I'd like to mix my Holy Smokes - Strawberry Diesel Dojo reg w/ some SSDD


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm seriously looking forward to breeding Bodhi with my top 10 reg seeds :

BC Bud Depot - Ultimate Purple 
CannaBioGen - Peyote Purple
Crockett's FF - Strawberry Fields - Banana Split & Double Tangie Banana
DNA - Cannalope haze 
Delicious seeds - Deep Mandarin
Elemental seeds - Mango Tango
Hazeman - Cocoa Puffs
TGA Subcool - Jillybean


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 8, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Nice stuff ill be following this one closely! How is that skunk smell? I seen some pics on a different forum and it really reminded me of a old school skunk plant i had years ago


Stem rubs on both are very skunky. The little clone i finished out came down 6/28 and went in the jar 7/3, still pretty green so im not getting much of a smell from it yet. Another week or so and ill be able to tell you. It does seem like itll be my best yielding strain though. Requires little training to bush it out and seems very content in filling those branches with buds. Ill take a below canopy shot tonite when lights go on.


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 8, 2017)

Shoe has some nice gear right now. Thought I saw someone looking for purple sunshine a few pages back he has it. The one I popped didn't seem as vigorous as other bodhi gear. Just picked up sunshine 4 and hell's og x sunshine and gg4x sunshine. I'm going to start a twelve step program for my bodhi addiction.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 8, 2017)

Seeing some purple in the Purple Sunshine. Day 19
This appears to be another load strain. Popped 5, 3 boys and 2 gals. Both smell amazing. Sorry can't get much closer with my phone camera.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 8, 2017)

Cezarkush said:


> Shoe has some nice gear right now. Thought I saw someone looking for purple sunshine a few pages back he has it. The one I popped didn't seem as vigorous as other bodhi gear. Just picked up sunshine 4 and hell's og x sunshine and gg4x sunshine. I'm going to start a twelve step program for my bodhi addiction.


I grabbed the same except instead of the sunshine4 I grabbed the field trip. And let me know when the meetings start


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 8, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Seeing some purple in the Purple Sunshine. Day 19
> This appears to be another load strain. Popped 5, 3 boys and 2 gals. Both smell amazing. Sorry can't get much closer with my phone camera. View attachment 3974637


Looking great bro I'm jealous lol


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 8, 2017)

I luv the new packaging looks awesome


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 8, 2017)

What was your like too grow? I did start mine in different soil than I've ever used. That might be the problem as well.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 8, 2017)

Guava Hashplant


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 8, 2017)

So far 3 have showed sex already. Ttnlxappy = female  but another ttnlxappy is a male and my best looking ssdd i am pretty sure is a male. I may end up keeping that ssdd male since it has great vigor, has some stank already, and the structure is on point. If he shows any resin production in next few weeks i will find a spot for him and collect some pollen.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> Guava Hashplant
> 
> View attachment 3974702
> 
> ...


They look amaamazing bro excellent work


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 8, 2017)

Thanks Freedom Farmer she's real easy to please. Not finnicky at all.

seems like all the 88 g13/hp I've grown actually.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 8, 2017)

How is the Angelica? Anyone ran her? That's the hells og if I remember correctly. Just not sure on the partner in that equation.
Haven't really seen her around the thread that i can recall, Was always curious about it.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 8, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> How is the Angelica? Anyone ran her? That's the hells og if I remember correctly. Just not sure on the partner in that equation.
> Haven't really seen her around the thread that i can recall, Was always curious about it.


Hell's OG x 88g13hp 
Have it but haven't run it.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 8, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Hell's OG x 88g13hp
> Have it but haven't run it.


That was it! caught my eye but never really did the background work on the hells side. So never grabbed her. If ya run her tag me please. would like to see what she's working with. If B man crossed her with the SSDD must be something he sees in the Hells


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> Thanks Freedom Farmer she's real easy to please. Not finnicky at all.
> 
> seems like all the 88 g13/hp I've grown actually.


Thats great to know. I have time bandit and Hindu hashplant goin right now both of which are 88 g13/hp crosses


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 8, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I grabbed the same except instead of the sunshine4 I grabbed the field trip. And let me know when the meetings start


I'm getting the same from Shoe except instead of SS4 , @apbx720 convinced me w/ some serious knowledge to go for a 2nd pack of SSDD


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 8, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I'm getting the same from Shoe except instead of SS4 , @apbx720 convinced me w/ some serious knowledge to go for a 2nd pack of SSDD


That's because @apbx720 is probably secretly acquiring #4 packs


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 8, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> How is the Angelica? Anyone ran her? That's the hells og if I remember correctly. Just not sure on the partner in that equation.
> Haven't really seen her around the thread that i can recall, Was always curious about it.


ask APBX720 or jtp92 they've grown it before back on page 1258 pics


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 8, 2017)

Got a new Bodhi fan ready to board the B train. I'm sending him some gear. He's ready to pop his B cherry,... A solid grower and human. Stoked to see what he does with em! @Colanoscopy


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 8, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> That's because @apbx720 is probably secretly acquiring #4 packs


I was thinking the same exact thing I was shocked & almost fell over when he said SSDD after how much pheno hunting he's been doing w/ ss4 lol


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 8, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> That's because @apbx720 is probably secretly acquiring #4 packs


Lol haha


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 8, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I was thinking the same exact thing I was shocked & almost fell over when he said SSDD after how much pheno hunting he's been doing w/ ss4 lol


He's a sneaky one 
hahaha I couldn't even type that with a straight face


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 8, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Got a new Bodhi fan ready to board the B train. I'm sending him some gear. He's ready to pop his B cherry,... A solid grower and human. Stoked to see what he does with em! @Colanoscopy


my buddy up north is a good grower but uses clones w/ free spider mites half the time, I sent him some cheap JustFeminized.com seeds not Bodhi cause he's not a very good at germinating, sent him 8 quality seeds & he only got 2 to grow , I had a 100% rate w/ 5 of the same seeds I started just to prove it was him not the seeds & gave the seedlings to a friend.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 8, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> He's a sneaky one
> hahaha I couldn't even type that with a straight face


 I know exactly what ur saying (grin from ear to ear)  TTFF - that's too fucking funny
little do we know he's got a safety deposit box half full of SS4 already lol


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 8, 2017)

Tent's finally turning around. Poor girls are so confused right now.
LT on 10/14


----------



## lukio (Jul 8, 2017)

Lost my Bodhi virginity earlier. Things got a lot wetter than when i actually lost my virginity, thats for sure...!

Went with the Space Monkey  

Cheers to Bodhi


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 8, 2017)

lukio said:


> Lost my Bodhi virginity earlier. Things got a lot wetter than when i actually lost my virginity, thats for sure...!
> 
> Went with the Space Monkey
> 
> ...


Love the room setup Lukio! Came across it in another thread. Solid Monkey play ground


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 8, 2017)

Not trying to clog the thread here. But are we only getting 10 seeds a pack now from GLG? I'm looking at what's in stock to ship the homie and it just came out at me. Is this a they scalp one per bag type of thing or this just how it is going forward lol?


----------



## lukio (Jul 8, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Love the room setup Lukio! Came across it in another thread. Solid Monkey play ground


thank you very much indeed, sir! 

they should be quite happy i hope  praying for ladies - ohmmmmmmmm


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 8, 2017)

lukio said:


> Lost my Bodhi virginity earlier. Things got a lot wetter than when i actually lost my virginity, thats for sure...!
> 
> Went with the Space Monkey
> 
> ...


when it comes to Bodhi , you can't go wrong, out of all the people I've come across growing different strains & pheno hunting, w/ their price & genetics I'm done buying anything but Bodhi


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 8, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Not trying to clog the thread here. But are we only getting 10 seeds a pack now from GLG? I'm looking at what's in stock to ship the homie and it just came out at me. Is this a they scalp one per bag type of thing or this just how it is going forward lol?


might wanna ask @Freedom farmer 420 he just got a pack w/ the new packaging maybe they are dropping a seed to cover packaging costs


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 8, 2017)

lukio said:


> thank you very much indeed, sir!
> 
> they should be quite happy i hope  praying for ladies - ohmmmmmmmm


The gent's can be where it's at as well. Prayers initiated for ya though!


----------



## lukio (Jul 8, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> when it comes to Bodhi , you can't go wrong, out of all the people I've come across growing different strains & pheno hunting, w/ their price & genetics I'm done buying anything but Bodhi


cheers to that! all i hear is good things 



luv2grow said:


> The gent's can be where it's at as well. Prayers initiated for ya though!


im not a breeder...just cant squeeze it in unfortunately.

like your build so far bro! i'll be hanging around


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 8, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Tent's finally turning around. Poor girls are so confused right now.
> LT on 10/14
> View attachment 3974790


What do you think so far on that Lt have 6 coming up right now. Hopefully some tk leaners


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 8, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> The gent's can be where it's at as well. Prayers initiated for ya though!


I remember back when I did not appreciate the guys but now I think of them as a pollen gold mine


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 8, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Not trying to clog the thread here. But are we only getting 10 seeds a pack now from GLG? I'm looking at what's in stock to ship the homie and it just came out at me. Is this a they scalp one per bag type of thing or this just how it is going forward lol?


I think it's just human error by the packer I have 11 in one 12 in most I got a pack of purple wookie with 14


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 8, 2017)

Cezarkush said:


> What do you think so far on that Lt have 6 coming up right now. Hopefully some tk leaners


This is my 6th female outta my pack. Not gonna jinx it but I have 5 seeds remaining and I'm actually shopping for another pack as I type. I'm in love with the Love Triangle.Heck I'm in love with any Triangle! Such a solid plant all the way around. The smoke from the Love T from what I've been told by my dearest friends is flat out spectacular. Unfortunately outta all those I haven't had a chance to reinforce that observation. I used to puff TK when I lived on the east coast so I get what they are saying.

But from the growing side. They are great. Peg them at 2.0-2.2 ec after 30 days from seed and they fly. I'm sure I can press harder in a stable environment, but I just don't have it built here yet.
You won't be disappointed!
If you score a solid short male I'd love to get a hold of it's pollen maybe trade or something! This cross has such perfect structure whether SOG or Scrog. Very trainable almost like they try to please you with the more work you put in. Vigorous as all hell.
The mothers actually pushing my light up @ 3 and half feet on her 5th topping lol. I need to hit her again since the tent is lagging. Goji is loving it. So the next run will be these two regular style in the tent with QB's
LT on the left. Goji on the right. They hate me right now.....


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 8, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I think it's just human error by the packer I have 11 in one 12 in most I got a pack of purple wookie with 14


That's Mrs. B asking for a gift of some sorts back haha She don't make error's just what she feels in the world. Such a cool home brew operation. So stoked to partake in it.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 8, 2017)

The new order I received was through James bean but like I said previously just luck of the draw


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 8, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> That's Mrs. B asking for a gift of some sorts back haha She don't make error's just what she feels in the world. Such a cool home brew operation. So stoked to partake in it.





Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I think it's just human error by the packer I have 11 in one 12 in most I got a pack of purple wookie with 14


 Lol I had a purple wookie with 16 seeds. I was like fuck a free half pack. Such good people just listened to the first half of the pot cast dude is an amazing human. Not like half these so called breeders out there who suck and want 200 a pack like top dawg. I've went through 2 packs of his seeds and found nothing to hold a candle to the B man.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 8, 2017)

Been listening to the bodhi podcast and im really enjoyin it. The guy is very down to earth


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 8, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Been listening to the bodhi podcast and im really enjoyin it. The guy is very down to earth


Hell yeah dude is the man been listening in the garden calms and motivates the plants


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 8, 2017)

Cezarkush said:


> Hell yeah dude is the man been listening in the garden calms and motivates the plants


You got some pic's yet? or they still low crawlers? Would love to see some more Love triangle on here for reference!


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 8, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Been listening to the bodhi podcast and im really enjoyin it. The guy is very down to earth


Right? He's a great role model in the community that's for sure.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 8, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Nice stuff ill be following this one closely! How is that skunk smell? I seen some pics on a different forum and it really reminded me of a old school skunk plant i had years ago


   Here ya go! Day 25. Very happy with the way shes coming along. This is appy ss #2. #4 has much tighter nodal spacing, other than that they are very similar. Ill have a much better idea when i do the side by side.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 8, 2017)

Cezarkush said:


> Lol I had a purple wookie with 16 seeds. I was like fuck a free half pack. Such good people just listened to the first half of the pot cast dude is an amazing human. Not like half these so called breeders out there who suck and want 200 a pack like top dawg. I've went through 2 packs of his seeds and found nothing to hold a candle to the B man.


sounds like a guy I know , disgruntled employee , I'll fix em I'll throw extra seeds in each pack & short others lmao


----------



## COGrown (Jul 8, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> That was it! caught my eye but never really did the background work on the hells side. So never grabbed her. If ya run her tag me please. would like to see what she's working with. If B man crossed her with the SSDD must be something he sees in the Hells


Karma did great work with the Hell's OG as well. I heard once it originated as an accidental pollenation between an og and either blackberry or blackberry kush. I have never gotten anywhere near it myself.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 8, 2017)

Roadkill unicorn f2
Smells like artificially flavoured peach juice.
D30


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 8, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Roadkill unicorn f2View attachment 3974849
> Smells like artificially flavoured peach juice.
> D30


Awesome rkuf2 I luv some peach. I have the purple wookie which on the glg website the description is purple unicorn x wookie15 yt? The label says rku x wookie


----------



## torontoke (Jul 8, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Awesome rkuf2 I luv some peach. I have the purple wookie which on the glg website the description is purple unicorn x wookie15 yt? The label says rku x wookie


I almost ordered those but a generous fellow member hooked me up with these and some rku x rks.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 8, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I almost ordered those but a generous fellow member hooked me up with these and some rku x rks.


Sweet score man awesome


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 9, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Got a new Bodhi fan ready to board the B train. I'm sending him some gear. He's ready to pop his B cherry,... A solid grower and human. Stoked to see what he does with em! @Colanoscopy


Like a virgin.... Woo. Popping my very first B..... Like a virrrrrirrrriiirrrgin. 
Thankyou brother much appreciated. Not only will it be my first bodhi. Be my first run with the COB I just built  can't wait to see how they do. I feel truly privileged


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 9, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Like a virgin.... Woo. Popping my very first B..... Like a virrrrrirrrriiirrrgin.
> Thankyou brother much appreciated. Not only will it be my first bodhi. Be my first run with the COB I just built  can't wait to see how they do. I feel truly privileged


What did you build for a COB? This is my first run with COB as well, so far performing well!


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 9, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> What did you build for a COB? This is my first run with COB as well, so far performing well!


I'll tag you on my build thread if you want mate. You can see there. Did you build or buy yours? Anywhere I can see what you got going on?


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 9, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> I'll tag you on my build thread if you want mate. You can see there. Did you build or buy yours? Anywhere I can see what you got going on?


This thread! I got 2 rapid led vero 29 gen 7 kits driven @2100ma. Im not a journal kind a guy, i pop in here and there, mostly this thread, but i spread the love a lil bit! I will be doing actual scratch component builds, have several designed but for the money these kits were a great start.   To maintain the integrity of this thread, most of my genetics are bodhi. Currently running: 4 cuts of more cowbell, today marking the end of mc#7, put the last of its kind into flower and will not clone, appalachain superskunk, and recently popped 5 clusterfunk beans and culled a male a few days ago. I think i will end up with 3/5 but unless something shows no doubt pre flower sex, i like to clone and flower. I used one of the rapid COB kits in veg wile i revamped my diy cree bulb setup. The last picture is the 2.0. Same bulbs and all, just better put together. Sound wiring and construction.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 9, 2017)

Looking at those pics again, the 3 to the left in the veg pic with the rapid cob build are the same 3 in the scrog flower tent! For reference, pic in veg taken 6/12


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 9, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> This thread! I got 2 rapid led vero 29 gen 7 kits driven @2100ma. Im not a journal kind a guy, i pop in here and there, mostly this thread, but i spread the love a lil bit! I will be doing actual scratch component builds, have several designed but for the money these kits were a great start. View attachment 3974921View attachment 3974922 View attachment 3974923View attachment 3974924 To maintain the integrity of this thread, most of my genetics are bodhi. Currently running: 4 cuts of more cowbell, today marking the end of mc#7, put the last of its kind into flower and will not clone, appalachain superskunk, and recently popped 5 clusterfunk beans and culled a male a few days ago. I think i will end up with 3/5 but unless something shows no doubt pre flower sex, i like to clone and flower. I used one of the rapid COB kits in veg wile i revamped my diy cree bulb setup. The last picture is the 2.0. Same bulbs and all, just better put together. Sound wiring and construction.


Will be my first run with regular seeds. Always had fem. So I will clone and flip to determine sex. 
I tagged you over on my build thread. I decided to go with 9 citi 1212s run on a meanwell hlg320h c700a. How do they feed under COB? I've got hps and coco dialed in pretty much now. So it's all very new to me.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 9, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Will be my first run with regular seeds. Always had fem. So I will clone and flip to determine sex.
> I tagged you over on my build thread. I decided to go with 9 citi 1212s run on a meanwell hlg320h c700a. How do they feed under COB? I've got hps and coco dialed in pretty much now. So it's all very new to me.


Started reading your thread, looks awesome! They feed like normal plants, through their roots.....
I dunno, i use promix, ammended with some pretty generic happy frog and worm castings and nectar for the gods nutes. In veg, i feed pretty much when i feel like it and in flower ive just been feeding the bottles i run with mammoth p and slf-100 every watering. Tough to tell, i just kind of go by feel, ya know?


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 9, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Started reading your thread, looks awesome! They feed like normal plants, through their roots.....
> I dunno, i use promix, ammended with some pretty generic happy frog and worm castings and nectar for the gods nutes. In veg, i feed pretty much when i feel like it and in flower ive just been feeding the bottles i run with mammoth p and slf-100 every watering. Tough to tell, i just kind of go by feel, ya know?


Funny guy. But not exactly true they also feed through the stomas but we won't get into that lol. I feed daily in coco at the minute. And will be running coco again. Just under COB instead of hps. I was wondering if the uptake of nutrients was different. I think its gonna be a case of trial and error though. 

And cheers man. Its been a learning curve and a labour of love building it. That's what I love about RIU a wealth of knowledge and a load of like minded people the share it with. 
Your setup is looking pretty nice too bro earned yourself a follower.


----------



## JeffSessions (Jul 9, 2017)

Anyone have a list of B's strains with Dead themed names? I was kinda going throught the big list on that other site and picking them out, but I'm sure I missed a few and that others aren't listed.

So many flavors, so little room!


----------



## Serva (Jul 9, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> Anyone have a list of B's strains with Dead themed names? I was kinda going throught the big list on that other site and picking them out, but I'm sure I missed a few and that others aren't listed.
> 
> So many flavors, so little room!


Just follow your intuition


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 9, 2017)

This is a freebie @ GLG right now............ Chem X SSDD, and wolfpack as well for F&*('s sake I might just have to spend another 300 soon.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 9, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> This is a freebie @ GLG right now............ Chem X SSDD, and wolfpack as well for F&*('s sake I might just have to spend another 300 soon.
> View attachment 3975010


My GLG order should be coming next week sometime. Can't wait for my Bodhi experience. I took Wolf Pack as my freebies. I was told he threw in some other freebies for a shipment delay. I hope it was my secondary pick of GG4xSSDD!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 9, 2017)

Orgi mom @ 7 weeks, coming down in a week.
   

Ancient OG mom @ 7 weeks - looks like a 9 - 10 week finish.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 9, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> I have 3 from seed that just got flipped to 12/12. I can tell you that these things REEK of straight lemon terps in veg. They smell as strong in veg as some of the strains I have grown do in flower. I'll keep you posted but I can say stem rubs of these plants have me super stoked.


I goofed. Its lemon lotus on the freebie list. Anybody running/ran lemon lotus!? Lol


----------



## hillbill (Jul 9, 2017)

I did and liked it well but just one as two were seeded from Oaxacan hermie and were removed out of caution. Mid dense buds a little like skunks and got better in cure. Just found a small bud I thought I used up months ago. Not a couch locker but won't keep you up, will o again, quite strong!


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 9, 2017)

3 outta 4 Blood Orange X Genius Thai seeds up and rooted through the rocks already. Fast little ones


----------



## limonene (Jul 9, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Orgi mom @ 7 weeks, coming down in a week.
> View attachment 3975023 View attachment 3975024 View attachment 3975025
> 
> Ancient OG mom @ 7 weeks - looks like a 9 - 10 week finish.
> View attachment 3975027


Ancient OG huh? You kept that one quiet you wee rascal you


----------



## lukio (Jul 9, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Orgi mom @ 7 weeks, coming down in a week.
> View attachment 3975023 View attachment 3975024 View attachment 3975025
> 
> Ancient OG mom @ 7 weeks - looks like a 9 - 10 week finish.
> View attachment 3975027


Orgi is such a dutty frostitute!


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 9, 2017)

limonene said:


> Ancient OG huh? You kept that one quiet you wee rascal you


He did it with Soraya as well.... Sneaky sneaky lately


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 9, 2017)

limonene said:


> Ancient OG huh? You kept that one quiet you wee rascal you


I've mentioned the upcoming A-OG back deck chuck now and then for awhile, and have a few times since popping and cloning. You Bodhi cats just have too many strains to keep up with, and probably smoke a lot of good weed.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 9, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I've mentioned the upcoming A-OG back deck chuck now and then for awhile, and have a few times since popping and cloning. You Bodhi cats just have too many strains to keep up with, and probably smoke a lot of good weed.


How's ancient og fam


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> How's ancient og fam


The first one [ mom ] is the one you see in the pic, so all I can tell you is that she's vigorous, content, and probably productive. The clones are screaming at 12 days post flip.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 9, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> The first one [ mom ] is the one you see in the pic, so all I can tell you is that she's vigorous, content, and probably productive. The clones are screaming at 12 days post flip.


First time growing here or you on multiple runs? How's the smoke and terp profile?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> First time growing here or you on multiple runs? How's the smoke and terp profile?


That's what I'm saying, amigo. The first plant is mom, and she's at least a couple of weeks away. Have 4 clones just days past flip, and another 5 prepping for the chuck, likely with orgi and goldrush.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 9, 2017)

@apbx720 or all of ya B heads. You have any intel on Sakura?
Nothing out there in internet land that I can find. Didn't even find a BB journal or mention
Kinda surprised Buba Katsu x wookie 15 Gotta be some homie that have ran it around.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 9, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> @apbx720 or all of ya B heads. You have any intel on Sakura?
> Nothing out there in internet land that I can find. Didn't even find a BB journal or mention
> Kinda surprised Buba Katsu x wookie 15 Gotta be some homie that have ran it around.


It is a new release. I scooped it and will run it end of September


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 9, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> It is a new release. I scooped it and will run it end of September


nice! I'm jumping on it, with those lines I can't believe you can go wrong.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 9, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> nice! I'm jumping on it, with those lines I can't believe you can go wrong.


Thought you were done buying seeds haha.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 9, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Thought you were done buying seeds haha.


Aren't we all


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 9, 2017)

Just got done cutting and hanging sum ssdd, space cake, space monkey, and black raspberry kush. My wall sockets have to be replaced on the circuit my new room is on so now I'm moving all the 3 og's and face off og's I can to the empty side of the tent and the ones that won't fit I'm gonna take clones and do away with the bulk of the plant till I can get my electrical fixed. Really bummed out about my new room but it just wasn't meant to be at this moment. But I'm not gonna give up.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 9, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Just got done cutting and hanging sum ssdd, space cake, space monkey, and black raspberry kush. My wall sockets have to be replaced on the circuit my new room is on so now I'm moving all the 3 og's and face off og's I can to the empty side of the tent and the ones that won't fit I'm gonna take clones and do away with the bulk of the plant till I can get my electrical fixed. Really bummed out about my new room but it just wasn't meant to be at this moment. But I'm not gonna give up.


Just re wire it for 50-100%more than you think you'll ever need! And carry on with the beautiful bud growing. Best wishes you get it dialed as soon as you can.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 9, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Just re wire it for 50-100%more than you think you'll ever need! And carry on with the beautiful bud growing. Best wishes you get it dialed as soon as you can.


Many thnx for the advice brother I'm just gonna repair the failing socket and wait til I move to a bigger and much better location. It just not a great location here I took it because it was cheap and I was in a hurry to get my own place but I have been out grown the place and if I wish to carry own my dream and keep growing and progressing I need sum place better. Hopefully sum place secluded where I can get a small outdoor crop going.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 9, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Many thnx for the advice brother I'm just gonna repair the failing socket and wait til I move to a bigger and much better location. It just not a great location here I took it because it was cheap and I was in a hurry to get my own place but I have been out grown the place and if I wish to carry own my dream and keep growing and progressing I need sum place better. Hopefully sum place secluded where I can get a small outdoor crop going.


I feel ya man. My current home is getting pushed to the feasible limits and the family is growing. We are looking for a forever home and a "workshop" and acreage are high on my list.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 9, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> I feel ya man. My current home is getting pushed to the feasible limits and the family is growing. We are looking for a forever home and a "workshop" and acreage are high on my list.


Yeah sounds like we are both out growing our pots and ready for transplanting sorta speak. But gud luck with ur search bro I hope u find exactly what ur looking for.


----------



## Serva (Jul 10, 2017)

I already found, what I am looking for: Rosinallday's greenhouse


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 10, 2017)

Serva said:


> I already found, what I am looking for: Rosinallday's greenhouse


Maybe he will let us move inside it we could split the rent lol


----------



## hillbill (Jul 10, 2017)

@Freedom farmer 420, what about the Drug Task Force helicopters?


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 10, 2017)

Got a couple bodhi plants just under 6 weeks from flip,
GojiFuzz1This is my first run with rols no till pots they are fading a little bit earlier than I would like but I just gave them a tea a couple days ago which seems to have slowed the fade a little. Got a couple more fuzz, a magenta hashplant and two more that are either fuzz or goji not sure about 3-4 weeks from flip.

Here's a group shot also some karma headbanger, mr nice Ortega, and ace zamaldelica


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 10, 2017)

Serva said:


> I already found, what I am looking for: Rosinallday's greenhouse


Looking like I need to find a new spot as well for the future. You can come help move the greenhouse if you want. Your spot sounds and looks very nice Serva.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 10, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Got a couple bodhi plants just under 6 weeks from flip,
> GojiView attachment 3975587Fuzz1View attachment 3975588This is my first run with rols no till pots they are fading a little bit earlier than I would like but I just gave them a tea a couple days ago which seems to have slowed the fade a little. Got a couple more fuzz, a magenta hashplant and two more that are either fuzz or goji not sure about 3-4 weeks from flip.
> 
> Here's a group shot also some karma headbanger, mr nice Ortega, and ace zamaldelicaView attachment 3975592


Nicely done sir.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 10, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Nicely done sir.


Thank you, it's the baby version of what you got going haha.


----------



## Serva (Jul 10, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Looking like I need to find a new spot as well for the future. You can come help move the greenhouse if you want. Your spot sounds and looks very nice Serva.


Oh yeah, it's nice indeed. But I guess the pilgrims would wonder, what for God's sake is going on here... Maybe let's wait for legalisation, before we start our collaboration with alpine farming 


My wife (absolutly not into cannabis) just saw my fresh harvested SSDD buds, and called them "Snow Balls", she came straight to the point


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi, guys
getting ready to get me some Bodhi, haven't made up my mind yet, wanting a good sativa mostly but a nite time indica too. I'm looking at Dream beaver, elfinstone goji og, sunshine daydream, wolfpack, and the fuzz. I got an idea what most are like but who can tell something about the Fuzz?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 10, 2017)

I have 5 fuzz vegging nothing to report yet. Secret Chief helps wife's insomnia, very well. The Chief will slam you to the couch and hold you there and do it all over again if you insist! Cobra Lips is more gentle. 

Hibernate (Greenpoint) will end your day. Makes my eyes heavy and slow and slows my general way of doing things down dramatically. Could make you think anything you're planning on getting done could be done later. I cannot use it in the daytime at all!


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 10, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> That's because @apbx720 is probably secretly acquiring #4 packs


Hahah youre onto me! Lmao!

Truth be told im actually tempted to send people away from ssdd. I plan to grab a good half dozen packs before its gone, if i could ever get my money right. 

Ss4 is very special. I found mostly chem leaners, some w just a touch of ssdd influence but that made for an awesome chem flavor. Nice potency too. 

Deciding what ssdd to get is tough. But the way i look at it, ssddf1 holds all the greatness to all its lovely x's. When i ever get around to popping more f1's i will be looking for males. And really what i would like female wise would be a female version of bodhis retired ssdd male. The terps are so bomb. Its possibly my favorite flavor ever.

Right now my hit list consists of ssdd f1, ss4, field trip, granola funk, and drradbread. Ssdd is seriously taking over my garden lol seriously


----------



## shellback1 (Jul 10, 2017)

Joined Rollitup Dec of 2012 and have been viewing since then. I started with Tga Subcool and sometime in 2013 I switched to Bodhi and have grown nothing but Bodhi from that point forward. I have probably grown out 30 or more strains by rotating crops every 2-3 months. I never did get a good pheno of SSDD or the Goji, but got killer phenotypes of Blue Tara, Tigers Milk, Blueberry Hashplant, Super White Lotus, Silver Mountain, Dank Zappa, and most recently Oroblanco. Had 5 different phenotypes out of 6 seeds started and they all turned out to have different highs and tastes. A purple one that has very little flavor but will knock you and several of your buddies on their asses after a couple of hits. A gold colored one that has a long 3-4 hour up high with a little body on the end. A pure pine tasting one that will also knock you on the couch. the last 2 are pure hi test gasoline in smell taste and effect. All phenotypes took 75 to 85 days to finish at about 5% amber. First time in 4 years Ive gotten 5 keepers out of 5 plants. And the were freebies and I have a half pack left. Grown in Roots Organic soil amended with 5lbs of worm castings per 10 gallon bag. Nutes were Biocanna Bio Vega in veg and Biocanna Bio Flores in flower. Mixed in r.o. water to an EC level of .63-.65 ph'ed to 6.35. Fed Bio Veg the first two weeks of flower then Bio Flores until day 56 then straight ph'ed r.o. water until finish. Plants were grown in 3 gallon smart pots and fed every 6 days. 4X8 tent kept at 76 degrees 24/7 humidity 40-45%. 1200 watts of HPS lighting. Weight per plant at finial drying went from 2oz to one that had a cola that was 12inches by 15 inches and weighed in at a little over 5oz. No sign of mold on any plants and I did find several seeds in the bottom of the gold phenotype. The Gold phenotype had an open branchy frame the others were all one single cola with tight nodal spacing.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 10, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> when it comes to Bodhi , you can't go wrong, out of all the people I've come across growing different strains & pheno hunting, w/ their price & genetics I'm done buying anything but Bodhi


OK , I let Danky talk me into getting a couple packs of Dynasty but I'll be getting 4 more packs of Bodhi to make up for it & finally be done w/ my collection


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 10, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> OK , I let Danky talk me into getting a couple packs of Dynasty but I'll be getting 4 more packs of Bodhi to make up for it & finally be done w/ my collection


or am I just saying that to throw @apbx720 off my track of buying all the SSDD & DB I can find


----------



## limonene (Jul 10, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> OK , I let Danky talk me into getting a couple packs of Dynasty but I'll be getting 4 more packs of Bodhi to make up for it & finally be done w/ my collection


I think I've bought about 100 more packs since I felt my collection was complete!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 10, 2017)

Yeah I'm pretty sure I have enough seeds to last me like 18 separate grows if I were just growing from seed... I need to stop.. or just start randomly planting some around town.


----------



## Nu-Be (Jul 10, 2017)

I ran the Sakura testers - bubba katsu x wookie. There are large pics all through this thread. Here's my growlog and smoke report (with smaller pics):

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201365278-testers-bubba-katsu-x-wookie.html

After a 3mo cure, this is what it looks like with a tighter trim:



And a closeup


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 10, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure I have enough seeds to last me like 18 separate grows if I were just growing from seed... I need to stop.. or just start randomly planting some around town.


Seed collecting is definitely addicting!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 10, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> I ran the Sakura testers - bubba katsu x wookie. There are large pics all through this thread. Here's my growlog and smoke report (with smaller pics):
> 
> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201365278-testers-bubba-katsu-x-wookie.html
> 
> ...



So beautiful. How was yield? Did you top?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 10, 2017)

limonene said:


> I think I've bought about 100 more packs since I felt my collection was complete!


Counted mine yesterday and I have 58 different strains of bodhi.... 1 - 3 packs each


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 10, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure I have enough seeds to last me like 18 separate grows if I were just growing from seed... I need to stop.. or just start randomly planting some around town.


I do that in parks Near my house. Chucks only


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 10, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Counted mine yesterday and I have 58 different strains of bodhi.... 1 - 3 packs each


Damn dude. That's quite the collection! You must have over $8000 in seeds.
Do you have other breeders seeds too? Btw. Do you have a pack of Lucky Charms?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 10, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Damn dude. That's quite the collection! You must have over $8000 in seeds.
> Do you have other breeders seeds too? Btw. Do you have a pack of Lucky Charms?


Nope and I try not to do the math.

Edit: nope to the lucky charms


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 10, 2017)

Archive, Greenpoint, alphakronik, Docs Dank, old school brothers grim and a handful of one offs. DBJ, tony green etc


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 10, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Archive, Greenpoint, alphakronik, Docs Dank, old school brothers grim and a handful of one offs. DBJ, tony green etc


Do you order your Bodhi from GLG and take advantage of the freebie pack?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 10, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I do that in parks Near my house. Chucks only


Lol how far along do they normally make it?


----------



## COGrown (Jul 10, 2017)

Tranquil Elephantizer Remix v.1 
Sinsemilla clone run. 
Hashy rubbery funk with a piney backdrop. Pure indica high, sedating, relaxing, slow motion love potion indeed.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 10, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Do you order your Bodhi from GLG and take advantage of the freebie pack?


For the big holidays. Also really love JBC


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 10, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Lol how far along do they normally make it?


Sprouts if I'm lucky  one day...


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 10, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Damn dude. That's quite the collection! You must have over $8000 in seeds.
> Do you have other breeders seeds too? Btw. Do you have a pack of Lucky Charms?


HAHA! love the approach angle. Coming in hot!


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 10, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Hahah youre onto me! Lmao!
> 
> Truth be told im actually tempted to send people away from ssdd. I plan to grab a good half dozen packs before its gone, if i could ever get my money right.
> 
> ...


I could feel the energy from your secret squirrel mission emanating through your post's lately


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jul 10, 2017)

So I'm debating on getting a pack of Bodhi seeds just because of all the hype I've seen on here and in other threads. I'm just curious - what separates him from the rest of the pack? Like why are his crosses so good? I've got my eye on the Sky Lotus just because I'm a Skywalker OG fan. Someone throw me a sales pitch good enough and I'll bite. After all, seed collecting is rather addicting....


----------



## budLIFE60 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hey all,Just got back home from an amazing weekend at bliss fest, such loving people and great vibes coming from the place!! Happy to be back in the garden plants are doing good. Got some Rku f2 (b cut) x head banger rockin along testers from doc d that I'll be flipping soon. Will post more pics when I get them into their new sip pots.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 10, 2017)

freewanderer04 said:


> So I'm debating on getting a pack of Bodhi seeds just because of all the hype I've seen on here and in other threads. I'm just curious - what separates him from the rest of the pack? Like why are his crosses so good? I've got my eye on the Sky Lotus just because I'm a Skywalker OG fan. Someone throw me a sales pitch good enough and I'll bite. After all, seed collecting is rather addicting....


Find his interview in the last 10 pages or so and listen to him. He's really humble and does most everything himself and Mrs. B.

The prices are great and always buy 2 get 1 free. The seeds look amazing, great germination rates, the plants are healthy and special bc he has cool males that can sometimes improve on a dank cut. 
everyone seems to share the best genetics with him and he gives freely. 

Oh and I guess the weed is good as well.


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Jul 10, 2017)

Has anybody grown Chem kesey? Can't find much on it, have four different females outside.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 10, 2017)

Goldrunfarms said:


> Has anybody grown Chem kesey? Can't find much on it, have four different females outside.


Try ig @bodhiguide


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 10, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Find his interview in the last 10 pages or so and listen to him. He's really humble and does most everything himself and Mrs. B.
> 
> The prices are great and always buy 2 get 1 free. The seeds look amazing, great germination rates, the plants are healthy and special bc he has cool males that can sometimes improve on a dank cut.
> everyone seems to share the best genetics with him and he gives freely.
> ...


From my group of takers his green is where it's at. Probably why I never get a chance to fully cure most of it. Except my personal top buds stash  Then we roll it up for the big homie surf camp trips we do through out the year. Shit gets pretty goofy quickly.
I'm a fan boy not a sales man. Check out his strains and use the search at the top right to get a look for yourself, You'll see. As Rosin said, give him a listen. His family's energy flows right on through his work. Great stuff in my book. But I've only been growing his gear exclusively since page 450 or so I think. I'll try and grab you the link.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 10, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> Bodhi's potcast episode is now up.........
> 
> been waiting months for this one....
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181


Here ya go for those that missed B's last interview. Bringing it back to the front
SweeT second part is up!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 10, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> I could feel the energy from your secret squirrel mission emanating through your post's lately


thanks to @apbx720 tomorrow I pay for my Big Shoe order PSS,  SSDD  & GG4 x SSDD
then 2 orders w/ Danky - after that I'm hoarding every SSDD pack I can till there is no more left to buy 
hahaha


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 10, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> tomorrow I pay for my Big Shoe order PSS,  SSDD  & GG4 x SSDD
> then 2 orders w/ Danky - after that I'm hoarding every SSDD pack I can till there is no more left to buy
> hahaha


Thanks for the forewarning! Well I'll match ya on that SSDD for one more pack. 
I'm getting a little outside the box on this order. Some goodies that I really want to have on standby for the future.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 10, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> thanks to @apbx720 tomorrow I pay for my Big Shoe order PSS,  SSDD  & GG4 x SSDD
> then 2 orders w/ Danky - after that I'm hoarding every SSDD pack I can till there is no more left to buy
> hahaha


or am I secretly acquiring another Bodhi Strain on the side


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 10, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I know exactly what ur saying (grin from ear to ear)  TTFF - that's too fucking funny
> little do we know he's got a safety deposit box half full of SS4 already lol





luv2grow said:


> That's because @apbx720 is probably secretly acquiring #4 packs


My next order will have a pack of my secret  hoarding Bodhi strain since gig is up on the SSDD lmao


----------



## johny22 (Jul 11, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> View attachment 3974828 View attachment 3974829 View attachment 3974830 Here ya go! Day 25. Very happy with the way shes coming along. This is appy ss #2. #4 has much tighter nodal spacing, other than that they are very similar. Ill have a much better idea when i do the side by side.


Bro those look like happy girls nice work i bet she's got that skunk funk to her i can smell it through the phone  thanks for the upload made my night! And yeah this looks.like my old school skunk plant that i spent the last 10yrs lookin for leaves were thinner but the structure of the plant is very close to it! Thanks again


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 11, 2017)

freewanderer04 said:


> So I'm debating on getting a pack of Bodhi seeds just because of all the hype I've seen on here and in other threads. I'm just curious - what separates him from the rest of the pack? Like why are his crosses so good? I've got my eye on the Sky Lotus just because I'm a Skywalker OG fan. Someone throw me a sales pitch good enough and I'll bite. After all, seed collecting is rather addicting....


Have u seen any other breeders w a 1677 page thread w over 33,000 comments and thousands of budporn pics? If you do let me know and I'LL try some of their gear.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 11, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Hi, guys
> getting ready to get me some Bodhi, haven't made up my mind yet, wanting a good sativa mostly but a nite time indica too. I'm looking at Dream beaver, elfinstone goji og, sunshine daydream, wolfpack, and the fuzz. I got an idea what most are like but who can tell something about the Fuzz?


no fuzzy wuzzies out there?


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 11, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> no fuzzy wuzzies out there?


type it into the search bar for this thread. Plenty of fuzz runs been posted


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 11, 2017)

I would go SSDD, goji, dank Sinatra, wolf pack


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 11, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> type it into the search bar for this thread. Plenty of fuzz runs been posted


I already searched, some casual mentions like "hella potent" not much else. Swamp thing recommended it.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 11, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> I already searched, some casual mentions like "hella potent" not much else. Swamp thing recommended it.


There are a ton of pictures on instagram if you just search for #thefuzz but they are mixed in with a billion other pictures so get ready to do some scrolling.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 11, 2017)

COGrown said:


> There are a ton of pictures on instagram if you just search for #thefuzz but they are mixed in with a billion other pictures so get ready to do some scrolling.


But I don't care about pics, just smoke reports and info on yields and potency, flowering times, etc.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 11, 2017)

shellback1 said:


> Joined Rollitup Dec of 2012 and have been viewing since then. I started with Tga Subcool and sometime in 2013 I switched to Bodhi and have grown nothing but Bodhi from that point forward. I have probably grown out 30 or more strains by rotating crops every 2-3 months. I never did get a good pheno of SSDD or the Goji, but got killer phenotypes of Blue Tara, Tigers Milk, Blueberry Hashplant, Super White Lotus, Silver Mountain, Dank Zappa, and most recently Oroblanco. Had 5 different phenotypes out of 6 seeds started and they all turned out to have different highs and tastes. A purple one that has very little flavor but will knock you and several of your buddies on their asses after a couple of hits. A gold colored one that has a long 3-4 hour up high with a little body on the end. A pure pine tasting one that will also knock you on the couch. the last 2 are pure hi test gasoline in smell taste and effect. All phenotypes took 75 to 85 days to finish at about 5% amber. First time in 4 years Ive gotten 5 keepers out of 5 plants. And the were freebies and I have a half pack left. Grown in Roots Organic soil amended with 5lbs of worm castings per 10 gallon bag. Nutes were Biocanna Bio Vega in veg and Biocanna Bio Flores in flower. Mixed in r.o. water to an EC level of .63-.65 ph'ed to 6.35. Fed Bio Veg the first two weeks of flower then Bio Flores until day 56 then straight ph'ed r.o. water until finish. Plants were grown in 3 gallon smart pots and fed every 6 days. 4X8 tent kept at 76 degrees 24/7 humidity 40-45%. 1200 watts of HPS lighting. Weight per plant at finial drying went from 2oz to one that had a cola that was 12inches by 15 inches and weighed in at a little over 5oz. No sign of mold on any plants and I did find several seeds in the bottom of the gold phenotype. The Gold phenotype had an open branchy frame the others were all one single cola with tight nodal spacing.


Since you brought up TGA , Did you ever grow Jilly Bean? if so how was she? I got a pack from JB & was wondering what to expect.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 11, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> I ran the Sakura testers - bubba katsu x wookie. There are large pics all through this thread. Here's my growlog and smoke report (with smaller pics):
> 
> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201365278-testers-bubba-katsu-x-wookie.html
> 
> ...


I tried clicking 0n the link but it says not found looks amazing though


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 11, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Have u seen any other breeders w a 1677 page thread w over 33,000 comments and thousands of budporn pics? If you do let me know and I'LL try some of their gear.


I was just going to make the same comment, I've searched dozens of breeders & strains & it's funny 1-5 pages if that , it's not like this is the only Bodhi thread.


----------



## Serva (Jul 11, 2017)

I popped 5 Jillybean so far, got 2 girls, both looking exactly the same. Dense, well formed, like thin eggs, short flowering time (i guess 8weeks), small tricromes. SSDD has way more frost! Cuttings are rooted, and will go for some performance run soon, to see which one is better. But it will be hard to decide... not much smell yet (high temps), though I always have this sweet orange smell on my hands, after ranking the pots.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 11, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Thanks for the forewarning! Well I'll match ya on that SSDD for one more pack.
> I'm getting a little outside the box on this order. Some goodies that I really want to have on standby for the future.


are you going to let us in on the next order or are you looking to join the secret society of secretly acquiring & hoarding Bodhi strains lmao


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 11, 2017)

Serva said:


> I popped 5 Jillybean so far, got 2 girls, both looking exactly the same. Dense, well formed, like thin eggs, short flowering time (i guess 8weeks), small tricromes. SSDD has way more frost! Cuttings are rooted, and will go for some performance run soon, to see which one is better. But it will be hard to decide... not much smell yet (high temps), though I always have this sweet orange smell on my hands, after ranking the pots.


If you like SSDD then you should definitely go for SS4 isn't that right @luv2grow


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 11, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> But I don't care about pics, just smoke reports and info on yields and potency, flowering times, etc.


I have three in flower, one at about 6 weeks and 2 more at 3-4 weeks. Can't tell you much about it for another month or so however, I will say the one at 6 weeks looks and smells incredible, doesnt smell as Chem dominant as I expected like say clusterfunk does, more like dank fruit at 6 weeks at least.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 11, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> If you like SSDD then you should definitely go for SS4 isn't that right @luv2grow


I agree S4 is real nice if you are looking for that mellow feel good weed, seems to have less variation than ssdd, all 4-5 I had were very uniform in size, smell, looks, and smoke all of which I felt kept the medicinal value of the ssdd while picking up the nose of the chem4.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Since you brought up TGA , Did you ever grow Jilly Bean? if so how was she? I got a pack from JB & was wondering what to expect.


I ran some about 4-5 yrs back, and made over a hundred F2s. Great taste as typical with TGA, big yields @ <9 weeks, and a worthwhile, good feeling high; maybe a B potency.


----------



## Serva (Jul 11, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> If you like SSDD then you should definitely go for SS4 isn't that right @luv2grow


Beside my SSDD i popped a pack of SS4 and PLSS, the flip for the first ones just began


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 11, 2017)

Got my package from GLG today! They went above and beyond! I ordered Goji OG and SSDD. For my freebies I said I wanted either Wolf Pack or GG4xSSDD. Well... they sent BOTH!! Shipping was delayed a couple days so they said they threw in some extra freebies!


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 11, 2017)

Guava hashplant Day 22
  
Dragon's blood HP blood bx


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 11, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Got my package from GLG today! They went above and beyond! I ordered Goji OG and SSDD. For my freebies I said I wanted either Wolf Pack or GG4xSSDD. Well... they sent BOTH!! Shipping was delayed a couple days so they said they threw in some extra freebies!


that damn dragboat, always better than the rest...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 11, 2017)

Anyone test the gsc x ssdd? Pretty curious about this one


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 11, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Anyone test the gsc x ssdd? Pretty curious about this one


I'm curious about GG4xSSDD and GSCxSSDD


----------



## torontoke (Jul 11, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Anyone test the gsc x ssdd? Pretty curious about this one


I'll be testing my pack soon as the package arrives.
I ran the atf x ssdd testers and what they lacked in bag appeal it made up for in potentcy.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 11, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I'll be testing my pack soon as the package arrives.
> I ran the atf x ssdd testers and what they lacked in bag appeal it made up for in potentcy.


Potency is always good. Didn't look good though? Leafy?


----------



## torontoke (Jul 11, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Potency is always good. Didn't look good though? Leafy?


Didn't take well to topping and being fair I never let it veg enough to see it's full potential.
Killer smoke tho had a strong citrus floor cleaner taste.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 11, 2017)

One of my ssdd phenos


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 11, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> One of my ssdd phenos View attachment 3976283


That is full of trichomes! Nice!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 11, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> That is full of trichomes! Nice!


Thnx bro bodhi makes me look like I know what I'm doin


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 11, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Thnx bro bodhi makes me look like I know what I'm doin


Lol, hopefully it'll do the same for me


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 11, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Thnx bro bodhi makes me look like I know what I'm doin


I'm pumped to grow some Bodhi, seriously!


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 11, 2017)

Little bit off topic but I trust you B heads more than anyone lol. I've been seeing a nute line around called The Bottle more and more on IG. Contacted the guy he will sell me a sampler kit for 100$. Anyone have any experience or heard about it. Don't want another cyco nute fubar episode.


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 11, 2017)

Only reason I'm sceptical is he got real pushy real fast.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 11, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> If you like SSDD then you should definitely go for SS4 isn't that right @luv2grow


got em both already 
now that you have read that look at my avatar << muhahaha


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 11, 2017)

Cezarkush said:


> Little bit off topic but I trust you B heads more than anyone lol. I've been seeing a nute line around called The Bottle more and more on IG. Contacted the guy he will sell me a sampler kit for 100$. Anyone have any experience or heard about it. Don't want another cyco nute fubar episode.


Can't say i Have seen it or even heard of it for that matter. But I've never bought into the whole 5,000 kinds of Nuets with different names on the shelf that all have the same breakdowns and 98% water.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 11, 2017)

Cezarkush said:


> Little bit off topic but I trust you B heads more than anyone lol. I've been seeing a nute line around called The Bottle more and more on IG. Contacted the guy he will sell me a sampler kit for 100$. Anyone have any experience or heard about it. Don't want another cyco nute fubar episode.


Imo nutes are nutes bro. If you are happy with what you run than continue with it and perfect it. No sense in changing things trying to make things better when most likely it wont happen. Pushy is always stand offish to me.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 11, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Imo nutes are nutes bro. If you are happy with what you run than continue with it and perfect it. No sense in changing things trying to make things better when most likely it wont happen. Pushy is always stand offish to me.


Yup. Their are more nutes than opinions out there.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 11, 2017)

I agree sum are better than others but not by much. Your yields aren't really gonna change he'll I've been through 4 different types and finally settled with canna nutes mostly because they are simple and it was the last ones I ran. Only real difference in nutes ii ran is some require u to mix more shit than others so remember k.i.s.s. and less is more imho


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 11, 2017)

I'll be the ass here and state That I bought 1 gallon of each of the 3 GH nuets years and years ago hydro of course. I'm still running those now. think I'm around 50% done with them. I've had people give me a lot of different nuets to run. So I would but I just never felt or saw the difference. But I thank them for it and try them. Maybe it's worth a shot. Who knows until you run em


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 11, 2017)

Cezarkush said:


> Little bit off topic but I trust you B heads more than anyone lol. I've been seeing a nute line around called The Bottle more and more on IG. Contacted the guy he will sell me a sampler kit for 100$. Anyone have any experience or heard about it. Don't want another cyco nute fubar episode.


I wouldn't. 100 is steep for a sampler pack


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 11, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> I already searched, some casual mentions like "hella potent" not much else. Swamp thing recommended it.


I did the same with Sakura, Nu told me he ran em and posted pics but I just couldn't find them here. Thankfully he posted his BB grow journal. Maybe, and it isn't a first! Riu is jacked


----------



## N.R.G. (Jul 11, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> I'll be the ass here and state That I bought 1 gallon of each of the 3 GH nuets years and years ago hydro of course. I'm still running those now. think I'm around 50% done with them. I've had people give me a lot of different nuets to run. So I would but I just never felt or saw the difference. But I thank them for it and try them. Maybe it's worth a shot. Who knows until you run em


Same here, I ran GH and the Lucas Formula for many years with great success. I bought into the hype because of some friends and spent the $1000 "I don't remember the amount but it was close" a cycle for Advanced nutes with all the different recommended things to run when they hit the market hard and heavy and never saw a lick of difference. Way over priced. I went back to GH. The last few years I've been running Pure Blend Pro just because I want to run organic. I do have some Jacks sitting here for some RDWC projects I might start later this year. I've seen some good results with this very cheap and basic formula. We'll see how it works out.


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 11, 2017)

I stand behind the botanicare line ...Running aero/nft units, this line is reasonably priced and runs clean...


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 11, 2017)

Well I'll throw my hat in the ring. HEAVY 16, Mammoth P, Recharge in coco. No pH required.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jul 11, 2017)

I need a sativa that'll get me high as a kite instead of put me to sleep. Which of these sativa leaning packs should I crack next and why?

apollo 11 genius f4 open pollenation 
buddha's hand (lemon thai x snow lotus)
dragon fruit (oldsog ssh x snow lotus)
dream beaver (dirty hippy x appalacia)
elfinstone (sweet skunk x appalacia)
genius thai extreme (lemon thai 7 phenos x Apollo 11 Genius F3)
jahruba (jamaica x aruba)
natural mystic (jamaica x snow lotus)
prayer tower sativa (lemon thai sativa x appalacia)
silver mountain (SSH x appalacia)
strange Brew (sweet skunk x snow lotus)

I think those are the most sativa leaning hybrids of Bodhi's I've got but if you've got another one in mind I might already have it.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 11, 2017)

N.R.G. said:


> Same here, I ran GH and the Lucas Formula for many years with great success. I bought into the hype because of some friends and spent the $1000 "I don't remember the amount but it was close" a cycle for Advanced nutes with all the different recommended things to run when they hit the market hard and heavy and never saw a lick of difference. Way over priced. I went back to GH. The last few years I've been running Pure Blend Pro just because I want to run organic. I do have some Jacks sitting here for some RDWC projects I might start later this year. I've seen some good results with this very cheap and basic formula. We'll see how it works out.


Would love to get a update on the Jacks for Rdwc! Curious myself but can't jump in until my stock is depleted.
Gonna give a look at the pure blend. You running it in hydro?


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 11, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> I stand behind the botanicare line ...Running aero/nft units, this line is reasonably priced and runs clean...


My supp's are all bonti. I do enjoy their materials


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 11, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> I need a sativa that'll get me high as a kite instead of put me to sleep. Which of these sativa leaning packs should I crack next and why?
> 
> apollo 11 genius f4 open pollenation
> buddha's hand (lemon thai x snow lotus)
> ...


jahruba (jamaica x aruba) - my preference
or
apollo 11 genius f4 open pollination
strange Brew (sweet skunk x snow lotus)

those are the 3 your list that i have


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 11, 2017)

silver lotus was legit, peeps got really strange puffing heavy on her though


----------



## indican3 (Jul 11, 2017)

Cocoon: Loompa's Headband x Wookie 15
Stretches a good amount in flower but once it gets to it's height 2-3 week it stops and doesn't keep growing. Heavy feeder I'd say also. Easy to trim, chopped at week 8, she looked ready and was falling all over the place by week 7.

*Week 2 *(day 16)
 

*Week 3*
 

*Week 4*
 

*Week 5*
 

*Week 6
 

Week 7 *(photo w. LED off)


----------



## indican3 (Jul 11, 2017)

And Week 8 with better shot photos. Two different phenos grown in the same container and they had about the same amount of yield. Pheno 2 possibly yielded more and looked a little healthier too, so that may be the keeper of the 2.

*Pheno 1*
 

*Pheno 2
 
 *


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 11, 2017)

indican3 said:


> And Week 8 with better shot photos.
> 
> *Pheno 1*
> View attachment 3976437 View attachment 3976439
> ...


Sorry man got off work to reply to the rest of the tread.... Looks great! First cocoon I've seen


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 11, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> silver lotus was legit, peeps got really strange puffing heavy on her though


Strange is good!


----------



## HamNEggs (Jul 11, 2017)

The Silver Lotus did get me really high, kept me up for hours and hours. Made some into bubble hash which went into some coconut oil. The resulting cookies made me feel almost drunk but really awake.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 12, 2017)

Does Bodhi always put in an extra seed? Each one of my 4 packs have 12 seeds. Pretty cool


----------



## kds710 (Jul 12, 2017)

8 out of 12 space monkey beans germed successfully and all broke surface in under 24 hours from being planted in roots organic soil. Easily the lowest germ rate I've ever got from a Bodhi pack but still happy with it. Been seeing lots of really killer space monkey pictures and reports on her extreme loudness and relatively quick flower time, seeing people mostly pulling theirs under 60 days which I like. Pictures soon to come once they are worth lookin at. Thanks to everybody who commented with recommendations


----------



## torontoke (Jul 12, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Does Bodhi always put in an extra seed? Each one of my 4 packs have 12 seeds. Pretty cool


its usually 11 or more
U got lucky


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 12, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Landos stash nug
> 
> its usually 11 or more
> U got lucky


I like breeders that package that way. Makes you feel like you got a good deal! Another breeder that does it is Pyramid. I bought a 5 pack of Tutankhamen fems and it came with 7.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 12, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> got em both already
> now that you have read that look at my avatar << muhahaha


SS4 get 2 packs instead


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 12, 2017)

N.R.G. said:


> Same here, I ran GH and the Lucas Formula for many years with great success. I bought into the hype because of some friends and spent the $1000 "I don't remember the amount but it was close" a cycle for Advanced nutes with all the different recommended things to run when they hit the market hard and heavy and never saw a lick of difference. Way over priced. I went back to GH. The last few years I've been running Pure Blend Pro just because I want to run organic. I do have some Jacks sitting here for some RDWC projects I might start later this year. I've seen some good results with this very cheap and basic formula. We'll see how it works out.


I've run AN & they do the job, got a nice 6 ft skunk #1 w/ it & the best thing is the PH balance you don't have to worry about your ph which without AN the temp fluctuations have forced me to take down my tent & pack up my Kind 750


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 12, 2017)

HamNEggs said:


> The Silver Lotus did get me really high, kept me up for hours and hours. Made some into bubble hash which went into some coconut oil. The resulting cookies made me feel almost drunk but really awake.


Sweet, I was thinking about getting Silver Lotus, I put a quarter of each Bubblegum & Purple Haze in a batch, ate 4 cookies & felt drunk like I did too many shots drunk


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 12, 2017)

Cezarkush said:


> Only reason I'm sceptical is he got real pushy real fast.


I stay away from really pushy people most likely they care more about making sales than your needs or wants & are like that cause they don't have the confidence in their product & don't want to give you time to decide on something else


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 12, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Sweet, I was thinking about getting Silver Lotus, I put a quarter of each Bubblegum & Purple Haze in a batch, ate 4 cookies & felt drunk like I did too many shots drunk


My silver lotus were pretty airy but that was more than likely due to the heat but solid smoke I used it over the fourth of July did sum wake and and got tons of shit done


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 12, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I agree S4 is real nice if you are looking for that mellow feel good weed, seems to have less variation than ssdd, all 4-5 I had were very uniform in size, smell, looks, and smoke all of which I felt kept the medicinal value of the ssdd while picking up the nose of the chem4.


Excellent analysis. I concur 100%.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 12, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Rollitup
> View attachment 3976627 View attachment 3976628


How big is that greenhouse


----------



## elkamino (Jul 12, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Rollitup
> View attachment 3976627 View attachment 3976628


Mmmmmorning, ladies! 

So glad to have you here @Rosinallday, your Bodhi greenhouse pron is a serious asset to this thread. I'm wondering, is your light dep automated?

Anyway, I can almost smell yer girls from AK. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 12, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Mmmmmorning, ladies!
> 
> So glad to have you here @Rosinallday, your Bodhi greenhouse pron is a serious asset to this thread. I'm wondering, is your light dep automated?
> 
> Anyway, I can almost smell yer girls from AK. Thanks for sharing.


That's very kind I'm actually grateful to be able to share with some cool people. 20x50. It's a fully automated system but I don't have the computer hooked up. It has a manual switch in the back. This may be my only run in it so I'll keep sharing.
I've never even tried bodhi but got hooked after stalking this thread for a while.. never even toked on anything this nice.. just amazed at the frost already.

I'm grateful to ya'll. Mad props to all you indoor growers who have to account for height that seems like a real art.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 12, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Does Bodhi always put in an extra seed? Each one of my 4 packs have 12 seeds. Pretty cool


I ordered my first 3pks of Bodhi and all had 12ea.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 12, 2017)

Just recently got 14 lemon lotus' in my freebie pack.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 12, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Just recently got 14 lemon lotus' in my freebie pack.


Gotta love that!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 12, 2017)

the countdown is on . buying one last pack has turned into last 8 packs & that's it , if 650-700 seeds aren't enough oh well


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 12, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Just recently got 14 lemon lotus' in my freebie pack.


I never counted how many seeds I got just threw em in the collection, makes me wanna go back & check


----------



## COGrown (Jul 12, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> I need a sativa that'll get me high as a kite instead of put me to sleep. Which of these sativa leaning packs should I crack next and why?
> 
> apollo 11 genius f4 open pollenation
> buddha's hand (lemon thai x snow lotus)
> ...


Both prayer tower and buddha's hand had really electrifying eye opening sativa phenos. The a11g f4 was comparatively mellow. Elfinstone more chatty and social. Dream beaver also more mellow than the lemon thai crosses. I would go with any of those if you want the really electric sativa phenos. Or try the jamaica crosses, don't see enough of them.


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 12, 2017)

Getting tired of the argument that bodhi is not a "real breeder" because he doesnt do line work... first off, he does do some line work. Secondly, just because he doesnt work every cross doesnt mean hes not legit.

By having an exceptional eye for selecting absolute stud males, as well as having a huge collection of elite mother cuts (which is by no means easy), he has found a unique niche that sets him apart from normal "line work breeders". His f1s are high quality w a keeper in damn near every pack.

By making literally hundreds of crosses hes found a way to serve a cult of followers that grows daily, as well as providing a vast and excellent foundation of high quality genetics that people will be building on and benefiting from for years to come.

So no hes not your average normal everyday breeder. He pioneered a new 'outta the box' method of bringing ultra high quality genetics to many people who would otherwise never be able to access them, at the same time doing so at a super fair price. The mans a genius.

Idk who im even talking to lol but at any rate, rant over. Lol have a nice day bodhi family!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 12, 2017)

I haven't even grown Bodhi yet and I'm already convinced that it's elite genetics! So many frost covered bud pics in this thread it's crazy.


----------



## Serva (Jul 12, 2017)

My actual mother plants under their new light panel:
Sunshine Daydream (4 plants, #2 was also a girl)
Jillybean (2 plants)
Mandala #1 (1 plant, my last outdoor strain)


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 12, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I haven't even grown Bodhi yet and I'm already convinced that it's elite genetics! So many frost covered bud pics in this thread it's crazy.


Me either and me too.. lol.. got my first ones going now. Space Monkey a few weeks from harvest and 3 Chem91 Snow Lotus


----------



## torontoke (Jul 12, 2017)

Serva said:


> My actual mother plants under their new light panel:
> Sunshine Daydream (4 plants, #2 was also a girl)
> Jillybean (2 plants)
> Mandala #1 (1 plant, my last outdoor strain)
> View attachment 3976771 View attachment 3976772


What kind of light is that?

Frosty landos stash nug day 35


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 12, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Getting tired of the argument that bodhi is not a "real breeder" because he doesnt do line work... first off, he does do some line work. Secondly, just because he doesnt work every cross doesnt mean hes not legit.
> 
> By having an exceptional eye for selecting absolute stud males, as well as having a huge collection of elite mother cuts (which is by no means easy), he has found a unique niche that sets him apart from normal "line work breeders". His f1s are high quality w a keeper in damn near every pack.
> 
> ...


I've done some serious genetics research on the top breeders & found that they all have either one strain maybe 2 that they build almost their entire stock from or they just took a few strains from DNA, TGA, Reeferman, Soma, Serious etc. but w/ Bodhi - he's constantly creating more strains than any others & using top genetics to do it. KC Brains, Serious, Dutch Passions, Barney's Farm all have had reports of hermies in their stock w/ one strain or another & they have been big names for a while.


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 12, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> I need a sativa that'll get me high as a kite instead of put me to sleep. Which of these sativa leaning packs should I crack next and why?
> 
> apollo 11 genius f4 open pollenation
> buddha's hand (lemon thai x snow lotus)
> ...


I ran the following; 

Dragon fruit- all three were very small yield, perfumey high was mediocre
Apollo 11g - great yielder, finishes in 7-8 weeks max, pineapple Cheetos flavor, Nice sativa high with a bit of body, everybody loves it
Dream beaver - great yields, 9-10 weeks, slight melon, incense funk to it, zippy up high with a bit of body back end. Too potent for a lot of people

have keepers of A11g and DB , still have half a pack of Dragonfruit will run some year I get bored...


----------



## hillbill (Jul 12, 2017)

Bodhi is in my tent because of people on rui and other forums that were using Bodhi. People from Organics, and Lighting and here. Many of those folks were of high experience and reputation here and elsewhere. Been using Bodhi over a year and in fact only Bodhi in veg tent at the moment. 

I understand some strains can be temperamental and especially some of the wilder poly-hybreeds and I have had 2 hermies. OK. I am just happy with outstanding potency and wonderful plants.

Bodhi is far from a pollen chucker and the sheer size of this thread is evidence of that. If I want very stable IBLs I go to Peak Seeds BC and have for a long time. Already thinking about the next Bodhi beans I really don't need.

Secret Chief, The Fuzz and Space Monkey in veg!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 12, 2017)

I was just checking out other threads & one is why I do not want males, sorry but I want males also so I can save up all the pollen & chuck it at will especially w/ Bodhi strains


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 12, 2017)

I know it's not just bodhi. But this cross with bros Grimm looks like it's gonna be pure fire. I have a few packs on the way. Be here friday or saturday. I got lucky and got one hell of a deal on 3 packs. From a friend in New York who got them before attitude released them. I can't wait.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 12, 2017)

I have bodhi's blockhead bx, northern lights f3, chocolate trip f2, made apollo 11 f5s with his f4s, and am probably forgetting a couple; he works plenty of lines for me. He releases a lot of f1s, but particularly with his acceptance of people using his genetics, i don't think that's a problem. I think there's only so much room for cookie and og backcrosses and incrosses and whathaveyous. You really only need one or at most two cookie strains in a garden.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 12, 2017)

COGrown said:


> I have bodhi's blockhead bx, northern lights f3, chocolate trip f2, made apollo 11 f5s with his f4s, and am probably forgetting a couple; he works plenty of lines for me. He releases a lot of f1s, but particularly with his acceptance of people using his genetics, i don't think that's a problem. I think there's only so much room for cookie and og backcrosses and incrosses and whathaveyous. You really only need one or at most two cookie strains in a garden.


I got my first cookie cross hanging up right now. Can't wait to give it a try see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## indican3 (Jul 12, 2017)

Silver Lotus: Super Silver Haze x Snow Lotus
Not bad for a freebie. Got 1 female from a pack of 3 seeds.

Week 8 Harvest. A bit early possibly.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 12, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> View attachment 3976863
> 
> I know it's not just bodhi. But this cross with bros Grimm looks like it's gonna be pure fire. I have a few packs on the way. Be here friday or saturday. I got lucky and got one hell of a deal on 3 packs. From a friend in New York who got them before attitude released them. I can't wait.


Sweet score might have to grab a pack when I get sum money free


indican3 said:


> Silver Lotus: Super Silver Haze x Snow Lotus
> Not bad for a freebie. Got 1 female from a pack of 3 seeds.
> 
> Week 8 Harvest. A bit early possibly.
> View attachment 3976913 View attachment 3976912


Looking amazing man great job guy.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jul 12, 2017)

IMHO, there ain't nothing wrong with chucking (hitting a tent/room full of elite cuts you didn't breed.) Most growers aren't hooked into the US West Coast cut scene or any scene at all. Seeds through the mail are the only way they can get any new genetics and nobody wants to wait years for breeders to stabilize the strains they hear about. Some day the market might reward breeders that create IBLs or stabilize parents to create true F1 hybrids but not this day.

Chuckers are like sluts. For some reason everyone talks shit about them but thank god for sluts!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 12, 2017)

Did anyone grab the space nectar while it was on the freebie list or better yet is anyone growing it


----------



## kingzt (Jul 12, 2017)

indican3 said:


> And Week 8 with better shot photos. Two different phenos grown in the same container and they had about the same amount of yield. Pheno 2 possibly yielded more and looked a little healthier too, so that may be the keeper of the 2.
> 
> *Pheno 1*
> View attachment 3976446 View attachment 3976447
> ...


Looks beautiful, I was curious about this strain but never seen it grown before. What's the nose on her? I have a soul mate pheno, which is a wookie cross, that has a unique smell. Kind of like a permanent marker stank.


----------



## kingzt (Jul 12, 2017)

Anyone got a suggestion for a real gassy smelling strain from Bodhi? I am growing sunshine 4 right now and it's pretty funky but smells more like a sweet chem dawg. Looking for that gas!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 12, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> IMHO, there ain't nothing wrong with chucking (hitting a tent/room full of elite cuts you didn't breed.) Most growers aren't hooked into the US West Coast cut scene or any scene at all. Seeds through the mail are the only way they can get any new genetics and nobody wants to wait years for breeders to stabilize the strains they hear about. Some day the market might reward breeders that create IBLs or stabilize parents to create true F1 hybrids but not this day.
> 
> Chuckers are like sluts. For some reason everyone talks shit about them but thank god for sluts!


Hear hear sir I'm part of the group that's nowhere near the clone scene all we got are seeds but I luv seeds it's a treasure hunt but I'd still like to try some of the clone strains like gg4 or blue dream even though people bash the every living shit out of it cuz there jaded and don't know how gud they got it.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm so tempted to crack a couple Dream Beaver but I know the uncontrollable factors here will give me a half ass grow & just piss me off


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 12, 2017)

well as far as I'm concerned this run is for the seeds.
Lt update.
 

Finally..... filling in a bit. Got the next ones ready to run a true run and they aren't happy about waiting. 
QB's shipped today. yay!
Blood orange X Genius Thai's ended up 3 outta 4 in the buckets and dropping roots soon. Two really vigorous sprouts and rooters. One quick on the sprout side. Maybe get lucky with something here.
Got 5 Solo male cuts to work with today. One was just fantastic Checked a lot of the boxes. 2 really similar looked decent. and One stretchy which eh maybe. Won't bore anyone with them until I can run em myself all the way through.
As for the silver lotus, I ended up with a Stealthy keeper pheno that really put on weight.Lost it in the move of course... Didn't look it but when it was all said and done I was really surprised. Just might have to get another pack of em.
Everyone's buds/ plants look fantastic!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 12, 2017)

COGrown said:


> I have bodhi's blockhead bx, northern lights f3, chocolate trip f2, made apollo 11 f5s with his f4s, and am probably forgetting a couple; he works plenty of lines for me. He releases a lot of f1s, but particularly with his acceptance of people using his genetics, i don't think that's a problem. I think there's only so much room for cookie and og backcrosses and incrosses and whathaveyous. You really only need one or at most two cookie strains in a garden.


Any info you would like to share on the NL f3 would be greatly appreciated. Are you growing it now?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 12, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Got any crack or meth


I've seen this dumbass post in several threads.. same post.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 12, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I've seen this dumbass post in several threads.. same post.


What a fucking twat. Looks like one too


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 12, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> What a fucking twat. Looks like one too


Prolly cop..


----------



## torontoke (Jul 12, 2017)

Really gotta question the iq of a dealer that would post their number on a public forum trying to sell to growers.
Gtfoh


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 12, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Really gotta question the iq of a dealer that would post their number on a public forum trying to sell to growers.
> Gtfoh


That's why I say what I say.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 12, 2017)

Lol I get request like that all the time on ig. Cops or scammers both are equally useless in my book


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 12, 2017)

Just got done watering my girls and brushed up against 1 or 2 and not sure which one but sumthing in there smells strong like grapes my guess is the black raspberry kush or the buckeye purple


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 12, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Got any crack or meth


Meth mmm those were the days , bathtubs & P2P, I used to live in Bucks county the former Meth capital of the world , I first started testing the best buds as quality control for my brother in law because they were speeding & I didn't do it but on occasion so I could tell how good it was or wasn't but they had crystal so nothing was bringing them down except for one guy his shit was so bomb half a pinner between 2 people & stoned out of my mind, sampled some candy I was picking up for friends & asked if I could finish the pinner , I did & after smoking it I was stoned again took the candy feeling away like I never did it. Unfortunately I was 20 & my mother used to go through my stuff & threw away my seed collection while I was staying w/ my grandmother & going to college


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 12, 2017)

torontoke said:


> What kind of light is that?
> 
> Frosty landos stash nug day 35
> View attachment 3976786


looks like bridgelux eb series single strips. Or it could be Samsung's. Nice light @Serva


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 12, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I got my first cookie cross hanging up right now. Can't wait to give it a try see what all the fuss is about.


space cake was very nice..........


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 12, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Did anyone grab the space nectar while it was on the freebie list or better yet is anyone growing it


got it, it the fridge that is... sorry, but it will come out later on


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 12, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> View attachment 3976863
> 
> I know it's not just bodhi. But this cross with bros Grimm looks like it's gonna be pure fire. I have a few packs on the way. Be here friday or saturday. I got lucky and got one hell of a deal on 3 packs. From a friend in New York who got them before attitude released them. I can't wait.





whytewidow said:


> View attachment 3976863
> 
> I know it's not just bodhi. But this cross with bros Grimm looks like it's gonna be pure fire. I have a few packs on the way. Be here friday or saturday. I got lucky and got one hell of a deal on 3 packs. From a friend in New York who got them before attitude released them. I can't wait.


Attitude - $84 a pack plus USA add $38 for shipping & registered letter = Sorry I'll buy american seeds from americans lol


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 12, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Really gotta question the iq of a dealer that would post their number on a public forum trying to sell to growers.
> Gtfoh


well the younger generation although they have all this technology still the % of idiots remains on the incline lol


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 12, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Attitude - $84 a pack plus USA add $38 for shipping & registered letter = Sorry I'll buy american seeds from americans lol


Lol I tried to find it here and couldn't but I show would like to


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 12, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Just got done watering my girls and brushed up against 1 or 2 and not sure which one but sumthing in there smells strong like grapes my guess is the black raspberry kush or the buckeye purple


 is this your first grow w/ the BP


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 12, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Lol I tried to find it here and couldn't but I show would like to


Only a couple places have it so far , they don't even have anything about it on Brothers Grimm website


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 12, 2017)

Yup and I gotta admit I luv it so far!! Mostly cause of the purple color but it is a veryg healthy vigorous growing plant with very nice looking yield


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 12, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Yup and I gotta admit I luv it so far!! Mostly cause of the purple color but it is a veryg healthy vigorous growing plant with very nice looking yield


Hows the taste & high


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 12, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Hows the taste & high


Idk she's still goin


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 12, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Yup and I gotta admit I luv it so far!! Mostly cause of the purple color but it is a veryg healthy vigorous growing plant with very nice looking yield


I see they have 2 of them F6Bx1 & F2Bx1 sounds sweet but I got my eye on a pack of TopDawg


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 12, 2017)

Landed a new job today. No testing and no clearances required! I get to puff again and get a pay increase boom shaka laka.
game the Fu%^ on  Oh it's Bodhi Strain run time full steam ahead. Room's are a go.
Sorry for clogging the deal up. Had to put it somewhere for the future haha
I'm fucking free again!


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 12, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Attitude - $84 a pack plus USA add $38 for shipping & registered letter = Sorry I'll buy american seeds from americans lol



I got mine for 55 a pack shipped to my door


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 12, 2017)

D


SAMMYB913 said:


> Attitude - $84 a pack plus USA add $38 for shipping & registered letter = Sorry I'll buy american seeds from americans lol


Don't get me wrong I. I buy here too. Dc seed exchange, I've got alot from them. All been good. And he threw in Hella freebies, two packs 17 seeds total. Ontop of the free testers. Every email I sent he replied too. Within a few hours usually at most the next day. . That I didn't even know about ontop of the freebies I knew I was getting. . I'm all about supporting local businesses. And I will when I can here by just driving somewhere.

But I like bros Grimm and bodhi. It looks fire. 55 bucks a pack. So why not. I've never had anything bad from either. So put em together. Its gotta be dank. Come on. Regardless of the price. It'll be good. The shipping from attitude is stupid high. But you can't tell me out of a 10 pack your not gonna get atleast one female and male for breeding if you chuck pollen. I do. That's isn't worth the 84 bucks.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jul 12, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> well as far as I'm concerned this run is for the seeds.
> Lt update.
> View attachment 3976928
> 
> ...


I made a good 500 F2's of the Silver Lotus. All my plants save one looked like those nice ladies above and it had one giant 2 ft long bud from the pot on up.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jul 12, 2017)

indican3 said:


> Silver Lotus: Super Silver Haze x Snow Lotus
> Not bad for a freebie. Got 1 female from a pack of 3 seeds.
> 
> Week 8 Harvest. A bit early possibly.
> View attachment 3976913 View attachment 3976912


Beautiful!


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 12, 2017)

HamNEggs said:


> I made a good 500 F2's of the Silver Lotus. All my plants save one looked like those nice ladies above and it had one giant 2 ft long bud from the pot on up.


Oh I believe it! the few SL pics I've seen over the years have been so uniform in structure to my pack. Maybe we could all get a community back cross going to send to Bodhi with a bunch of data on it. I'm sure he would love to keep that line in his toolbox for something down the road. Seemed so potent and solid. Was just too much for me personally to puff, but all my heavy toker brothers were in love with it. I'd love to put in some work to send the B man if he would want it. Which I'm sure either way he would accept if done right and with love, and that's amazing in my book. I wouldn't even care if he never runs it.  beautiful cross and had so much joy running it in my world. Even with the G room hitting 105 degrees daily.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 12, 2017)

Got my first order from shoe today. Another good thread recommendation. Stoked to get another pack of the Cherry HP seems to love it outside in our climate.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 12, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> D
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong I. I buy here too. Dc seed exchange, I've got alot from them. All been good. And he threw in Hella freebies, two packs 17 seeds total. Ontop of the free testers. Every email I sent he replied too. Within a few hours usually at most the next day. . That I didn't even know about ontop of the freebies I knew I was getting. . I'm all about supporting local businesses. And I will when I can here by just driving somewhere.
> ...


The price of the seeds isn't the issue it's the shipping fees, I'm looking towards DNA, Top Dawg & Dynasty after Bodhi


----------



## Serva (Jul 13, 2017)

torontoke said:


> What kind of light is that?





luv2grow said:


> looks like bridgelux eb series (single) strips.


To be more precise: 1' strips, 4x 3000K, 8x 5700K, on some alu frame, powered by HVGC-100-350B (adj. between ~50-100W).


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 13, 2017)

Here's to my first bodhi experience, after years of reading of bodhi greatness and years of trying other breeders.

x24 Sunshine#4

I got bodhi's Prayer Tower for the freebie, and (bubba kush x longbottom leaf) from bad dawg genetics. Anybody with any experience of any of these strains? Im hoping for good things from ss4, have gotten great flowers of her around MI lately 

Thanks yall


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 13, 2017)

The future looks bright or should I say dank. 


 



Not bodhi but testers from a RIU local


----------



## Serva (Jul 13, 2017)

15/16 cuttings rooted (peat blocks, water, and nothing else) after 10-14 days and are already potted:


So the mother plants (3x Purple Sunshine, 3x Sunshine #4, 5x Tardis) got flipped, and are allowed to show sex now:
 

5x Purple Sunshine, and 5x Sunshine #4 will follow in 2 weeks...


----------



## JeffSessions (Jul 13, 2017)

Snow Lotus Megamix? All I've found is one post on IG saying it is an 'open pollination project'.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 13, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> Snow Lotus Megamix? All I've found is one post on IG saying it is an 'open pollination project'.


not 100% sure but i thought i seen somewhere that it was the SL male open pollinating a bunch of his females.


----------



## DonnyDee (Jul 13, 2017)

Any recommended sellers for shipping to a non-Eu/US address? Customs isn't an issue, even without stealth packaging, but postal service is unreliable.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 13, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I see they have 2 of them F6Bx1 & F2Bx1 sounds sweet but I got my eye on a pack of TopDawg


His shit is getting too expensive for me. He has several strains now that is 300+ dollars and his average prices are 200+ he has priced me out of buying them. I do have 3 og's in flower right now gonna see what he's bout. Only reason I got them cuz they were on sale for 150


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jul 13, 2017)

Those long bottom leaf crosses are solid. I got a Deadhead OG x Longbottom Leaf that is great.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jul 13, 2017)

Just got a Snowlotus BX V1 (Goji Og 'Queen Mother' cut x Snowlotus) Freebie.


----------



## Tstat (Jul 13, 2017)

SO, I have been at this a LONG time. I have probably grown out and gotten rid of dozens and dozens of "popular" strains that just didn't cut it. A month or so ago, I found this thread and ordered Goji and a Wolf Pack freebie. The first ones I popped are nearly ready for the switch. I don't breed, so I am hoping for a few nice girls.

I said in earlier post that I grow Critical Kush, Pineapple Express, Super Lemon Haze, Incredible Bulk, and I tried some Gorilla Bubble recently. I wanted the GB to be "the one", but after popping all but 3 seeds, I am getting rid of it. Nice quality, stupid looking plants that produce shit. 

My point here is that I'd love to have a stable of 4-5 crosses that yield nicely and are "special". I know my "commercial" female seeds yield great (that's why they are still around), but after seeing the resin and high of the GB, I realize what I have been missing! 

I am hoping that Bodhi is what I am looking for. I hope to replace the commercial stuff and grow 4 or 5 great Bodhi crosses that fulfill what I am trying to do. I am still hesitant to drop my high yielders, as I do need to maintain a level of production to keep up with demand, but I am going to really concentrate on the Bodhi that I have and try to find some amazing phenos. I'm going to make a lot of room for these and see what happens. I got burned by thinking GB (from GLG) was going to be the shit, but after jumping on to this thread, I feel pretty confident...


----------



## kds710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Tstat said:


> SO, I have been at this a LONG time. I have probably grown out and gotten rid of dozens and dozens of "popular" strains that just didn't cut it. A month or so ago, I found this thread and ordered Goji and a Wolf Pack freebie. The first ones I popped are nearly ready for the switch. I don't breed, so I am hoping for a few nice girls.
> 
> I said in earlier post that I grow Critical Kush, Pineapple Express, Super Lemon Haze, Incredible Bulk, and I tried some Gorilla Bubble recently. I wanted the GB to be "the one", but after popping all but 3 seeds, I am getting rid of it. Nice quality, stupid looking plants that produce shit.
> 
> ...


well you happened to choose the perfect strain to secure your opinion on Bodhi's gear. Goji OG was my 2nd Bodhi strain after Snow Queen that I grew, and I'm confident to say that 20 yrs down the road from now it will most likely still remain an all time favorite of myself and a handful of others. And I personally doubt my selected cuts were even among the best the Goji line has to offer and that is really saying something. Like most on this thread will tell you, you just can't go wrong with anything B deems worthy enough to release to the public. Also about the Wolfpack I have not grown any yet but I've seen more than one or two people on forums say its the best freebie he has put out. Nice picks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 13, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> Chuckers are like sluts. For some reason everyone talks shit about them but thank god for sluts!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 13, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> His shit is getting too expensive for me. He has several strains now that is 300+ dollars and his average prices are 200+ he has priced me out of buying them. I do have 3 og's in flower right now gonna see what he's bout. Only reason I got them cuz they were on sale for 150


I hear ya Bro , there's like 5 strains from different breeders I'd like to get but at $100-$300 I'll probably get 2 of them. I heard JJ's Nigerian Haze is a must have , at the end of the summer I swear my collection has to be finished


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 13, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3977268


there goes my breakfast lmao


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 13, 2017)

Wookie HP day 24.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 13, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Wookie HP day 24.
> View attachment 3977281


Bet she's gonna pack a punch


----------



## Tstat (Jul 13, 2017)

kds710 said:


> Like most on this thread will tell you, you just can't go wrong with anything B deems worthy enough to release to the public.


Thanks, man. I hope this is the case. Seeds germinated great, the seedlings are getting over a foot high right now. My plan is to clone each one (right now I have 5 WP and 3 OG) and then put them into flower. The females I'll keep (obviously) along with their respective clones. Then see which of those are the best.

Yea, not revolutionary or anything, but solid, lol. I only say this because I only have so much room in the cloner and I am growing medically, so I have a plant count. And, I have so much confidence in these that I am willing to take that much time and space for Bodhi.

It's a little ways down the road, but what other crosses should I be looking at?


----------



## Serva (Jul 13, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Thanks, man. I hope this is the case. Seeds germinated great, the seedlings are getting over a foot high right now. My plan is to clone each one (right now I have 5 WP and 3 OG) and then put them into flower. The females I'll keep (obviously) along with their respective clones. Then see which of those are the best.
> 
> Yea, not revolutionary or anything, but solid, lol. I only say this because I only have so much room in the cloner and I am growing medically, so I have a plant count. And, I have so much confidence in these that I am willing to take that much time and space for Bodhi.
> 
> It's a little ways down the road, but what other crosses should I be looking at?


It's all about personal preferences when it comes down to cannabis genetic. What I would recommand you, would possible don't fit you at all. Read their descriptions, follow your intuition, and you will find your plant! Always following others advice will to give you what you are looking for! 

I have choosen SSDD to start with, followed by SSDD crosses. For me the effect is the most important, and already the first plant I cutted is a dream! Some strong body feeling, awareness of muscles working, intensified visual attentiveness, little mood enhancing. But I guess, just by looking at the buds, the 2nd plant will be much different. So in the end it's more about your connection, and your work with the plants, than someones statement, or some bud pron pic!


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2017)

Serva said:


> It's all about personal preferences when it comes down to cannabis genetic. What I would recommand you, would possible don't fit you at all. Read their descriptions, follow your intuition, and you will find your plant! Always following others advice will to give you what you are looking for!
> 
> I have choosen SSDD to start with, followed by SSDD crosses. For me the effect is the most important, and already the first plant I cutted is a dream! Some strong body feeling, awareness of muscles working, intensified visual attentiveness, little mood enhancing. But I guess, just by looking at the buds, the 2nd plant will be much different. So in the end it's more about your connection, and your work with the plants, than someones statement, or some bud pron pic!


Best post I have seen all yr...and last yr......


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 13, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Outdoor garden. Bog, Brother's Grimm and Bodhi. 600 g pots
> View attachment 3977449


Looking amazing as usual keep up the great work


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 13, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Outdoor garden. Bog, Brother's Grimm and Bodhi. 600 g pots
> View attachment 3977449


Got any c99 goin


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 13, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Got any c99 goin


3 Cindy, 3 A13, 2 A11, 2 Rosetta Stone, 1 Killer Queen, 2 bog's bubble 1 Lifesaver and a Lavender Jack. Cindy, kq and bubble are most natural outside.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 13, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> 3 Cindy, 3 A13, 2 A11, 2 Rosetta Stone, 1 Killer Queen, 2 bog's bubble 1 Lifesaver and a Lavender Jack. Cindy, kq and bubble are most natural outside.


Nice I've heard great things about the c99 sum think it's the holy grail strain


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jul 13, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Did anyone grab the space nectar while it was on the freebie list or better yet is anyone growing it


jpdnkstr had some pictures here is the link http://rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1628#post-13571125


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 13, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> Space Nectar(Santa Cruz Blue Dream x Wookie 15) 2 phenos, the first picture is at day 49 of 12/12 the second is at day 42. View attachment 3953954 View attachment 3953955
> Here's some Black Triangle(Triangle Kush x 88g13/HP) both are on day 42 of 12/12.View attachment 3953960View attachment 3953961
> Finally some Goji OG f2's made by me! The first is on day 49, the second is on day 42.View attachment 3953969 View attachment 3953970
> Thanks for looking, hope everyone is doing well. I'm an animal lover too, so very sorry for your loss. We lost a young blue pit to an automobile 2 years ago this July and miss him dearly. Still have a 14 year old dachshund, 11 year old yellow English Labrador and 2 cats... super surprised that my lab results didn't have any hair in them!
> ...


So how did the space nectar do looks great by the way


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 13, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> jpdnkstr had some pictures here is the link http://rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1628#post-13571125


Many thnx bro


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 13, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Nice I've heard great things about the c99 sum think it's the holy grail strain


Loves it outside and grows so fast. Here's all 3 and my favorite one. So many tops and still 2 weeks of vegging. 
To bring this back to bodhi I mixed pollin from 3 c99 males and hit the bodhi in the greenhouse.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 13, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Loves it outside and grows so fast. Here's all 3 and my favorite one. So many tops and still 2 weeks of vegging.
> To bring this back to bodhi I mixed pollin from 3 c99 males and hit the bodhi in the greenhouse.
> View attachment 3977494 View attachment 3977487


Nice u should get sum power players mixing those 2


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 13, 2017)

Just confirmed my order of ssdd, goji og and lemon lotus freebie!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 13, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Just confirmed my order of ssdd, goji og and lemon lotus freebie!


Sweet grab. Lemon lotus sounds great


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 13, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Loves it outside and grows so fast. Here's all 3 and my favorite one. So many tops and still 2 weeks of vegging.
> To bring this back to bodhi I mixed pollin from 3 c99 males and hit the bodhi in the greenhouse.
> View attachment 3977494 View attachment 3977487


Not the Holy Grail, but close! strong up high, and flowers fast.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 13, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3977268


Why, why, why did you post that image! oh, the horror!


----------



## kingzt (Jul 13, 2017)

Does anybody have info on the butter pheno for ssdd? I've got one I just harvested and I really can't put my finger on the smell but the closest thing I can smell is melted butter. Can someone who knows about this pheno give me some details about it please and thanks. This particular plant grew real stout, indica dom for sure. Very resinous


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 13, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Sweet grab. Lemon lotus sounds great





Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Sweet grab. Lemon lotus sounds great


my first snow lotus grabs. Almost when with dream lotus with my first order, will check it out eventually. Had to get my hands on the goji and ssdd before theyre gone and been wanting something lemony since losing my amnesia lemon.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jul 13, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> So how did the space nectar do looks great by the way


 they were both OK, but not keepers. flavor was there, potency wasn't, one of them finished around 9 weeks with lots of space between buds but the buds were nice and tight, the other one took 10 weeks, had tighter internode spacing but looser buds. The second is still curing but I've culled the clone due to lack of potency(and too many seeds of other bodhi strains I'd like to revisit) I think I only popped three seeds out of my pack so I'll be trying this one again sometime soon. have some Lando's stash, phone home,and Wookie hash plant I may revisit first.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 13, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> they were both OK, but not keepers. flavor was there, potency wasn't, one of them finished around 9 weeks with lots of space between buds but the buds were nice and tight, the other one took 10 weeks, had tighter internode spacing but looser buds. The second is still curing but I've culled the clone due to lack of potency(and too many seeds of other bodhi strains I'd like to revisit) I think I only popped three seeds out of my pack so I'll be trying this one again sometime soon. have some Lando's stash, phone home,and Wookie hash plant I may revisit first.


Thanx bro I'm cool with it not having the potency what's the flavor like


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 13, 2017)

anyone tried the Silver Mountain? Super Silver Haze x Appalachia sounds killer.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 13, 2017)

I went from 5 packs left to buy , bought 2 of those 5 & still have 6 packs left to buy 
ok gotta come up w/ $550 - $700 to finish my collection 
I could stop right now but my father didn't raise no quitter , 
one more pack  one more pack  who am I kidding, 2 more packs  2 more packs lmao haha


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 13, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> anyone tried the Silver Mountain? Super Silver Haze x Appalachia sounds killer.


It's fantastic looking and sounding from the peep's I highly respect that have grown it out. Anything in the mountain line is fire. B Is working it further as I type from the sounds of it. So stoked to hear that the other day!


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 13, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I went from 5 packs left to buy , bought 2 of those 5 & still have 6 packs left to buy
> ok gotta come up w/ $550 - $700 to finish my collection
> I could stop right now but my father didn't raise no quitter ,
> one more pack  one more pack  who am I kidding, 2 more packs  2 more packs lmao haha


my cart went form 2 to 4 and then 6 before the freebies. Glad i haven't pulled that trigger yet. But its built  I only have around 100 more packs of re run and stalk up to do after this "last buy".... haha 
I curse you in the most positive way at the moment B man


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jul 13, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Thanx bro I'm cool with it not having the potency what's the flavor like


Blueberry-ish with funky undertones but neither have completely cured. I'll be popping more soon.

Edit: to be fair, I shouldn't say that it wasn't potent, neither one really spoke to me personally, but both were beautiful plants.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 13, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> It's fantastic looking and sounding from the peep's I highly respect that have grown it out. Anything in the mountain line is fire. B Is working it further as I type from the sounds of it. So stoked to hear that the other day!


I figure just the Super Silver Haze should be killer alone so it's gotta be good


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 13, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> It's fantastic looking and sounding from the peep's I highly respect that have grown it out. Anything in the mountain line is fire. B Is working it further as I type from the sounds of it. So stoked to hear that the other day!


Damn, so many killer strains, how the hell am I supposed to make up my mind?


----------



## twistedinfinity (Jul 13, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> anyone tried the Silver Mountain? Super Silver Haze x Appalachia sounds killer.


Silver Mountain is awesome!!! Almost every pheno I found was awesome, and I still keep 2 around!


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 13, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I figure just the Super Silver Haze should be killer alone so it's gotta be good


Great minds think alike!


----------



## littlegiant (Jul 13, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Landed a new job today. No testing and no clearances required! I get to puff again and get a pay increase boom shaka laka.
> game the Fu%^ on  Oh it's Bodhi Strain run time full steam ahead. Room's are a go.
> Sorry for clogging the deal up. Had to put it somewhere for the future haha
> I'm fucking free again!


Its a great feeling knowing you can puff! Was just told to go take a pee test for my job last week because of a small fender bender.
I told the owner that I will look for another job because I puff for pain relief and im not going to feel like a criminal just for puffing!
Still employed and still a valuable employee!! So much for company policy's huh!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 13, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> my cart went form 2 to 4 and then 6 before the freebies. Glad i haven't pulled that trigger yet. But its built  I only have around 100 more packs of re run and stalk up to do after this "last buy".... haha
> I curse you in the most positive way at the moment B man


 lmao  I was just gonna get a nice small collection of single feminized seeds like $250 worth now here I am looking at $4,000 - $5,000 atm that's just what I spent doesn't account for freebies & I'll most likely end up w/20 or 21 packs of Bodhi 
anyone need a roommate lmao


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 13, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> my cart went form 2 to 4 and then 6 before the freebies. Glad i haven't pulled that trigger yet. But its built  I only have around 100 more packs of re run and stalk up to do after this "last buy".... haha
> I curse you in the most positive way at the moment B man


2 to 4 to 6 packs of what SSDD  lmao


----------



## torontoke (Jul 13, 2017)

I swear I only wanted the blue pack


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 13, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Damn, so many killer strains, how the hell am I supposed to make up my mind?


what I did was start out picking what genetics I like the most if you like Chem Dawg then Sunshine 4, 
I wanted
ATF so I got Thunder Wookie
GG4 so I got Space Monkey
Urkel so I got Purple Lotus


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 13, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I swear I only wanted the blue pack
> View attachment 3977676


I have been debating over getting a pack of Hindu Hashplant


----------



## torontoke (Jul 13, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I have been debating over getting a pack of Hindu Hashplant


So far I've enjoyed every single one of the 88g13 papas offspring.
Don't want to be the rebel but I'd go so far as to say it's probably my favourite male that he uses.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 13, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I swear I only wanted the blue pack
> View attachment 3977676


Did you get those from Danky , yes @luv2grow I was planning on draining Danky dry on the SSDD  lmao


----------



## torontoke (Jul 13, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Did you get those from Danky , yes @luv2grow I was planning on draining Danky dry on the SSDD  lmao


First time ordering from shoe actually.
It was the only way to get more sinatra f2's
Service was great tho and I'll definitely get more from him again I'm sure.
Maybe


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 13, 2017)

torontoke said:


> So far I've enjoyed every single one of the 88g13 papas offspring.
> Don't want to be the rebel but I'd go so far as to say it's probably my favourite male that he uses.


I figured w/ Jungle Spice & Angelica I would be covered on the 88g13


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 13, 2017)

torontoke said:


> First time ordering from shoe actually.
> It was the only way to get more sinatra f2's
> Service was great tho and I'll definitely get more from him again I'm sure.
> Maybe


Same here I passed in Sinatra for a 2nd pack of SSDD & Purple SS since it was limited edition


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 13, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> Blueberry-ish with funky undertones but neither have completely cured. I'll be popping more soon.
> 
> Edit: to be fair, I shouldn't say that it wasn't potent, neither one really spoke to me personally, but both were beautiful plants.


if Jp I


jonsnow399 said:


> Damn, so many killer strains, how the hell am I supposed to make up my mind?


Just take it as you're fucked in a good way. I wish I would have accepted it myself that way. Pick waht speaks to you and whatever your heart say's yes to.. well you are already clicking! you really can't go wrong


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 13, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Did you get those from Danky , yes @luv2grow I was planning on draining Danky dry on the SSDD  lmao


my bad I meant Shoe he has the SSDD


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 13, 2017)

littlegiant said:


> Its a great feeling knowing you can puff! Was just told to go take a pee test for my job last week because of a small fender bender.
> I told the owner that I will look for another job because I puff for pain relief and im not going to feel like a criminal just for puffing!
> Still employed and still a valuable employee!! So much for company policy's huh!


Man building shit to launch into space was rad. Not gonna lie. But I came to the conclusion that I have a bond with this plant, this energy flows well with me. I could throw it off and wonder years down the road or commit. I feel it and from what my close friends say to me we are a good mix. Tech shit cool..... bonding with something I'd say like me and my animals a living entity it's a commitment that I so enjoy. I put them above everything else in my world. Even my own health or life if that makes sense. Hard to describe. But glad to put it out there among-nst rad peeps! So stoked!!!!!!!!!!!!
@littlegiant so happy you got to keep your gig! If your a solid human things will work your way eventually! I just wished it happened for good people more often.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 13, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> 2 to 4 to 6 packs of what SSDD  lmao


nah just one homie haha. let that get your mind stirring. @Tangerine_ . How's it going? what's up with the garden?


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 13, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> my bad I meant Shoe he has the SSDD


But we're trying to keep it on the down low cause of few of us, which I won't mention any names  are gonna Squirrel up every pack we can  lmao the Bodhi Conspiracy lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 13, 2017)

Bodhigate


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 13, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> Bodhigate


anything w/ gate includes a corrupt politician , I'm just out to make SSDD the next Marlboro lmao


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 13, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> nah just one homie haha. let that get your mind stirring. @Tangerine_ . How's it going? what's up with the garden?


Funny you should ask. (original reply moved to TnT...to preserve the pureness our Bodhi thread  ) 

I've been home for awhile and just finished taking some shots of Space Cake, Time Bandit, Mothers Milk, Cobra Lips, and Cherry Sunshine.
So far they're all very vigorous and all but Cherry Sunshine and Cobra Lips have been sexed and put into the flower room.
Probably have everything posted tomorrow after I upload and resize them.

Hope everyone's havin a good night


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 14, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I swear I only wanted the blue pack
> View attachment 3977676


I'm about a week away from taking clones and sexing 2. I'm hoping to have them involved in the upcoming a-og project one way or another.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 14, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm about a week away from taking clones and sexing 2. I'm hoping to have them involved in the upcoming a-og project one way or another.


Should be an interesting project. 
I'm a week away from chopping my first run of intentional chucks.


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 14, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I hear ya Bro , there's like 5 strains from different breeders I'd like to get but at $100-$300 I'll probably get 2 of them. I heard JJ's Nigerian Haze is a must have , at the end of the summer I swear my collection has to be finished


Its like GGG $250 a pack. Which would ve fine if they didnt talk all this "spiritual game" like theyre the jesus christ of breeders doing it all for the love then turn around and price gouge. It urks the shit outta me and im constantly trolling their IG lol. U wanna charge out the ass thats fine, but dont piss down my back and tell me its raining.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 14, 2017)

Got a goji at 6 weeks and a day after flip today, it is a seed plant usually take a little longer to flower than from clone, and it looks like I could take it next week, was planning on taking it at around 9 weeks but thinking two more weeks it should be done
Fuzz at the same point but looking like it will be done around 9 weeks really like the looks and smells of this one I love most Chem dawg crosses so I have high hopes for this one


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 14, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Got a goji at 6 weeks and a day after flip today, it is a seed plant usually take a little longer to flower than from clone, and it looks like I could take it next week, was planning on taking it at around 9 weeks but thinking two more weeks it should be doneView attachment 3978013
> Fuzz at the same point but looking like it will be done around 9 weeks really like the looks and smells of this one I love most Chem dawg crosses so I have high hopes for this oneView attachment 3978011


That's probably one of the best pics I've seen of the Fuzz. 
The Gojis look great too.


----------



## limonene (Jul 14, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> anyone tried the Silver Mountain? Super Silver Haze x Appalachia sounds killer.


Hell yeah it's banging. I ran 4 females. 3 were ok. 1 was amazing! So crusty and lime infused with some gas in the mix too. One of the best finds from seed I've had. Sad part of the story is I only got to run that particular pheno once as I had spider mite and couldn't reveg. In the photo is 4 silver mountain from seed.


----------



## limonene (Jul 14, 2017)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3978166
> Hell yeah it's banging. I ran 4 females. 3 were ok. 1 was amazing! So crusty and lime infused with some gas in the mix too. One of the best finds from seed I've had. Sad part of the story is I only got to run that particular pheno once as I had spider mite and couldn't reveg. In the photo is 4 silver mountain from seed.


The one front left was the banger.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 14, 2017)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3978166
> Hell yeah it's banging. I ran 4 females. 3 were ok. 1 was amazing! So crusty and lime infused with some gas in the mix too. One of the best finds from seed I've had. Sad part of the story is I only got to run that particular pheno once as I had spider mite and couldn't reveg. In the photo is 4 silver mountain from seed.


Shit looks amazing bro I gotta lot to learn


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 14, 2017)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3978166
> Hell yeah it's banging. I ran 4 females. 3 were ok. 1 was amazing! So crusty and lime infused with some gas in the mix too. One of the best finds from seed I've had. Sad part of the story is I only got to run that particular pheno once as I had spider mite and couldn't reveg. In the photo is 4 silver mountain from seed.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jul 14, 2017)

http://mixlr.com/terrapin_radio/

Phish live from Chicago


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 14, 2017)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3978166
> Hell yeah it's banging. I ran 4 females. 3 were ok. 1 was amazing! So crusty and lime infused with some gas in the mix too. One of the best finds from seed I've had. Sad part of the story is I only got to run that particular pheno once as I had spider mite and couldn't reveg. In the photo is 4 silver mountain from seed.


Ah yeah! the limonene grow pics. Been missing these lately


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 14, 2017)

limonene said:


> The one front left was the banger.


Haha seeing those pics is what made me spring for a couple packs of s&m and she a bad bitch. On another note just soaked some hell's angels og x sunshine daydream and sunshine 4.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 14, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Its like GGG $250 a pack. Which would ve fine if they didnt talk all this "spiritual game" like theyre the jesus christ of breeders doing it all for the love then turn around and price gouge. It urks the shit outta me and im constantly trolling their IG lol. U wanna charge out the ass thats fine, but dont piss down my back and tell me its raining.


who pisses in my cheerios is the people who can afford GGG & $250-$300 a pack & have an attitude & stuff like it's the best on the market & everyone else is just jealous bitches who can't afford it,


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 14, 2017)

Cezarkush said:


> Haha seeing those pics is what made me spring for a couple packs of s&m and she a bad bitch. On another note just soaked some hell's angels og x sunshine daydream and sunshine 4.


Nice, I was so tempted to go for a pack of SS4 & especially the Hells Angels og x SSDD 

but I already have Angelica, SSDD, Purple SS, Cherry SS & GG4 x SSDD


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 15, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> who pisses in my cheerios is the people who can afford GGG & $250-$300 a pack & have an attitude & stuff like it's the best on the market & everyone else is just jealous bitches who can't afford it,


Well I've grown ggg before and it was nothing special it was gud but I've definitely had better with bodhi and I can get 3 pks for what I paid for the ggg seeds so it's a no brainer to me


----------



## limonene (Jul 15, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Ah yeah! the limonene grow pics. Been missing these lately


I got bodhi back in rotation! 2 lucky charm phenos, 1 of which is a beast and 2 cherry sunshine courtesy of my good amigo @numberfour 
Also popped some ss4 a couple of days ago.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 15, 2017)

My first ssdd is at 30 days with no troubles and budding well and not much smell at all and kind of bushy.

Just put a Secret Chief in flower tent. My wife likes the Chief. Me too!


----------



## numberfour (Jul 15, 2017)

limonene said:


> I got bodhi back in rotation! 2 lucky charm phenos, 1 of which is a beast and 2 cherry sunshine courtesy of my good amigo @numberfour
> Also popped some ss4 a couple of days ago.


Really interested to see what the SS4 brings you, good luck man.

Goji at 9 weeks
 

lowers
 

Purple Sunshine
 

1/5 female with the Purple Sunshine but it seems its been one of those seed runs where I've had a high male ratio. Can't tell on this pic but she is stacking node on node very tightly.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 15, 2017)

Every time I see pics of Goji I feel an overwhelming urge to hoard extra packs. 
Bodhi's moved on from the SL male, correct?


----------



## kds710 (Jul 15, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Really interested to see what the SS4 brings you, good luck man.
> 
> Goji at 9 weeks
> View attachment 3978350
> ...


Reminds me a lot of my Goji #3 keeper which I sadly no longer have. Whats she smell like? Mine was hard to pinpoint but reminded me of some gassy chem sour with a little bit of very bitter fermented fruit rinds with a pleasant earthiness to it. One of those where the deeper you inhale the more complex the smells get and more intense, just intoxicating. Taste was mouthwatering earthy sour-ish that coated your palette and left you breathing through your nose trying to savor the flavor


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 15, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Every time I see pics of Goji I feel an overwhelming urge to hoard extra packs.


I've got sooooo many beans, but Goji is an all time favorite - never had a disappointing girl - so I was tempted to buy more when I heard it was on the way to extinctionville, as I only have 4 older beans in the vault. But that's enough to either F2 or cross it, and I have 2 excellent crosses in stock with Orgi and goji x DS. I figure I'm good.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 15, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Every time I see pics of Goji I feel an overwhelming urge to hoard extra packs.
> Bodhi's moved on from the SL male, correct?


Yeah, but i would expect to see Goji females and maybe even males used in future crosses. And like with the Appy hybrids, i think there will be plenty of the more common ones available on the market for a while. All those kush x SL hybrids available at GLG right now are fire. 
What i want to know is where are the Nepali OG x Wookie and Nepali OG x SSDD at? I know Soulmate and Black Raz use Goji moms, but the Nepali mom puts out like none other.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 15, 2017)

My 2nd space cake pheno is looking gud she's almost finish starting the flush today. And probably take her down Thurs or Fri


----------



## shellback1 (Jul 15, 2017)

I just took out 3 Silver Mountains last week, they are now in the jars. This was the first from seed. All 3 were different phenos 1 was a runt that I grew out only because I had room, got to be about 20 inches tall with about 16 inches of cola the bud looked like it was fuzzy it had so many trichomes (tall) plant still had 2 oz. dry bud. Sampled a small bud in the bong, Peppery, hazy, nose burning, nice overall high, mostly head, just one hit and quit. Never fails, no clones.My number 8 was about 7foot tall single cola, dark green, nice trichome coverage, yielded about 6 oz of A number 1, top shelf smoke. Hashy pepper on the intake, with a sweet piney finish that goes on and on. Plant #3 was the tallest and looked like the one in bodhi picture, light green and orange, completely covered by trichomes, some buds look almost like sugar coated candy. The center cola was 19 inches long, in flower this plant looked white at times from trichome coverage.Ended up with 5 to 5.5 oz of another top shelf looking bud. This is what people grow cannabis for. First hit, hashy, peppery hazy, nose burning, eye watering sativa as it was meant to be. Exhale hold on----Orange that goes on and on. It's recommended to take 2 hits on this one, one for the high the other to savor the favor of the orange. And this weed has not even been in jar for a week. I think got 2 keepers out of 5 seeds that I germed. Some of the best Bodhi I've grown. Impressive indeed.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Jul 15, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Yeah, but i would expect to see Goji females and maybe even males used in future crosses. And like with the Appy hybrids, i think there will be plenty of the more common ones available on the market for a while. All those kush x SL hybrids available at GLG right now are fire.
> What i want to know is where are the Nepali OG x Wookie and Nepali OG x SSDD at? I know Soulmate and Black Raz use Goji moms, but the Nepali mom puts out like none other.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Jul 15, 2017)

The Nepoli OG is gone, no wookie, or SSDD crosses. He mentions it in the potcast. I love MM, and Goji but never heard much about the Mr Nice cross, what was it Kalifornia?



COGrown said:


> Yeah, but i would expect to see Goji females and maybe even males used in future crosses. And like with the Appy hybrids, i think there will be plenty of the more common ones available on the market for a while. All those kush x SL hybrids available at GLG right now are fire.
> What i want to know is where are the Nepali OG x Wookie and Nepali OG x SSDD at? I know Soulmate and Black Raz use Goji moms, but the Nepali mom puts out like none other.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 15, 2017)

kds710 said:


> Reminds me a lot of my Goji #3 keeper which I sadly no longer have. Whats she smell like? Mine was hard to pinpoint but reminded me of some gassy chem sour with a little bit of very bitter fermented fruit rinds with a pleasant earthiness to it. One of those where the deeper you inhale the more complex the smells get and more intense, just intoxicating. Taste was mouthwatering earthy sour-ish that coated your palette and left you breathing through your nose trying to savor the flavor


Nice report kds, making me want to buy another pack of Goji. Mines like a subtle version of yours, more earthy but the instant high and knock out stone are great. I would love to find a strawberry Goji pheno though.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 15, 2017)

All this gogi talk makes me wanna pop mine if only i had the room *sigh*


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 15, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Got a goji at 6 weeks and a day after flip today, it is a seed plant usually take a little longer to flower than from clone, and it looks like I could take it next week, was planning on taking it at around 9 weeks but thinking two more weeks it should be doneView attachment 3978013
> Fuzz at the same point but looking like it will be done around 9 weeks really like the looks and smells of this one I love most Chem dawg crosses so I have high hopes for this oneView attachment 3978011


Nice work! Look out for the super potent fuzz'z. Might be the most potent bodhi ive grown yet.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 15, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> The Nepoli OG is gone, no wookie, or SSDD crosses. He mentions it in the potcast. I love MM, and Goji but never heard much about the Mr Nice cross, what was it Kalifornia?


Damn. And i haven't seen any Kalifornia runs, but I ran 3 Strawberry Milk females (Nepali OG x Good Medicine) and they were just insanely dank. Still have 8 beans of that left, if the Nepali mom is gone I will definitely be making an f2 generation there. 
I also have a Nepali OG dominant Nepali OG x Good Medicine that tastes like pure OG sour pine but hits like an around 1:1 THC to CBD strain. I have a lower back condition, and one small bowl makes all pain vanish almost immediately; with a functional but still noticeable head high.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jul 15, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Who has grown this cross out?
> Cali-o( Ae77 cut )x Yo Moma
> View attachment 3878279


Yo mama is a Frank Zappa song bodhi has some of the best named nicest strains ever Just tried my first organic blueberry hashplant and got sunshine daydream sexing Now can't wait lol


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 15, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Yo mama is a Frank Zappa song bodhi has some of the best named nicest strains ever Just tried my first organic blueberry hashplant and got sunshine daydream sexing Now can't wait lol


Very nice im on my first organic grow now. How's the blueberry hashplant? Smell and taste


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jul 15, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> My 2nd space cake pheno is looking gud she's almost finish starting the flush today. And probably take her down Thurs or Fri View attachment 3978456


I've been waiting to see a killer Snow Lotus dominant pheno. Looks killer! What's the nose on her?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 16, 2017)

Swamp Thing said:


> I've been waiting to see a killer Snow Lotus dominant pheno. Looks killer! What's the nose on her?


Hard to say too many different strains in the tent I'll do a stem rub before I shut off the lights in a few hours


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 16, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> All this gogi talk makes me wanna pop mine if only i had the room *sigh*


You can send them to me and I'll grow em out for ya!


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jul 16, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Very nice im on my first organic grow now. How's the blueberry hashplant? Smell and taste


Blueberry hashplant is a keeper got 2 phenos 1 smells like blueberry with hints of pines hashy smell's and the other is more hashy with blueberry undertones some of the densest buds I've grown


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 16, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Nice work! Look out for the super potent fuzz'z. Might be the most potent bodhi ive grown yet.


Thank you sir, I am always on the look out for the super potent but I love to hear you say that I've been saying that plant looks like a keeper for a couple weeks.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 16, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Nice work! Look out for the super potent fuzz'z. Might be the most potent bodhi ive grown yet.


@luv2grow I don't have any Fuzz hmm them there words you know what they make me wanna do  " most potent bodhi ive grown yet" could this be a decoy to distract me from my sinister plan ??? lmao


----------



## hillbill (Jul 16, 2017)

Just now watering 5 Fuzzes in veg and thinking how good they were doing after a slow start compared to The Space Monkeys planted with them. Pretty even now and looks a lot like Northern Lights I have grown.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 16, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Nice work! Look out for the super potent fuzz'z. Might be the most potent bodhi ive grown yet.


looks like he went a round w/ Cali Connection genetics - Chem Dawg 91 Sk Va , Chem 4, Purple Diesel , La Affie , etc.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 16, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Nice work! Look out for the super potent fuzz'z. Might be the most potent bodhi ive grown yet.


swamp thing thinks highly of it.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 16, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> @luv2grow I don't have any Fuzz hmm them there words you know what they make me wanna do  " most potent bodhi ive grown yet" could this be a decoy to distract me from my sinister plan ??? lmao


I took it as, wow!!!
I'll just have to get a new number 2. And feed my current number 2 to the sharks with freaking laser beams on their heads


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 16, 2017)

trichs yo


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jul 16, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Very nice im on my first organic grow now. How's the blueberry hashplant? Smell and taste


Found a photo of it,i topped it LST didn't let it go to big as I have never done it before and got hight restrictions only fed it a few times ACT wk 1 4 6 and a dose of fish mix week 4-5 15ltr pots subcools mix without the guano so using high P guano this time around see what the difference is if any


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 16, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Found a photo of it,i topped it LST didn't let it go to big as I have never done it before and got hight restrictions only fed it a few times ACT wk 1 4 6 and a dose of fish mix week 4-5 15ltr pots subcools mix without the guano so using high P guano this time around see what the difference is if any


Looks amazing I need to start lst to get my weight up and a more even canopy


----------



## kds710 (Jul 16, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Found a photo of it,i topped it LST didn't let it go to big as I have never done it before and got hight restrictions only fed it a few times ACT wk 1 4 6 and a dose of fish mix week 4-5 15ltr pots subcools mix without the guano so using high P guano this time around see what the difference is if any


she is a chunker eh


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jul 16, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Looks amazing I need to start lst to get my weight up and a more even canopy


Only started LST topping this year along with organics and I've seen a big difference I got 98 grams and bits of fluff and obviously the sneaky buds here and there before harvest date as im weak and couldn't resist it lol and it's got a kick to it too well happy with it and had 3 females From 6 got spares for a rainy day not much luck yet with sunny D cracked 4 only looks like 1 female


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jul 16, 2017)

kds710 said:


> she is a chunker eh


 Yeah m8 she grows frigging stones not buds lol


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 16, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Nice work! Look out for the super potent fuzz'z. Might be the most potent bodhi ive grown yet.


where are the wookie#25 crosses?!


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 16, 2017)

Couple more weeks of vegging these are doing well. Front left cherry HP and the two on the right are blueberry HP. 9x9 box. Side view of Cherry HP below.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 16, 2017)

^ blows my mind.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 16, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> looks like he went a round w/ Cali Connection genetics - Chem Dawg 91 Sk Va , Chem 4, Purple Diesel , La Affie , etc.


I don't think so. 
I could be wrong and if I am someone please correct me, but I believe Bodhi tends to use the real deal clone only and he always takes the time to accurately credit other breeders work.
I just cant see him using Cali Cons S1s or backcrosses


----------



## limonene (Jul 16, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Couple more weeks of vegging these are doing well. Front left cherry HP and the two on the right are blueberry HP. 9x9 box. Side view of Cherry HP below.
> View attachment 3979021 View attachment 3979024


Kapow!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 16, 2017)

Chop chop. Orgi mom, day 56.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 16, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Chop chop. Orgi mom, day 56.
> 
> View attachment 3979088 View attachment 3979089 View attachment 3979090


leave any lowers to go all the way to 63 ?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 16, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Chop chop. Orgi mom, day 56.
> 
> View attachment 3979088 View attachment 3979089 View attachment 3979090


That frost looks blue in the middle pic


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 16, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> leave any lowers to go all the way to 63 ?


Lowers look good to me - chop chop.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 16, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 3978977 trichs yo


what are you using to scope them


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 16, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> what are you using to scope them


420 scope


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 16, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Couple more weeks of vegging these are doing well. Front left cherry HP and the two on the right are blueberry HP. 9x9 box. Side view of Cherry HP below.
> View attachment 3979021 View attachment 3979024


Nice man fuckin real nice! And they havent even started stretching yet have they. Those are gonna put out some poundage yo!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 16, 2017)

Happy Sunday 

 

Goji and legends og x snow lotus filling up the scrog


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 16, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Couple more weeks of vegging these are doing well. Front left cherry HP and the two on the right are blueberry HP. 9x9 box. Side view of Cherry HP below.
> View attachment 3979021 View attachment 3979024


My Gawd, this must be what Heaven looks like!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 16, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I don't think so.
> I could be wrong and if I am someone please correct me, but I believe Bodhi tends to use the real deal clone only and he always takes the time to accurately credit other breeders work.
> I just cant see him using Cali Cons S1s or backcrosses


I guess than it's a big coincidence , if you look at Cali Connections strain list you will see a lot of his strains mixes are the same as CC stock , that doesn't mean he didn't get a clones from someone who used CC seeds to grow them from


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 16, 2017)

Chem D is actualy from N.Y.  great story behind it aswell. So many chem crosses and diff chems and different names etc.. i get confused on what chem is what and from where. I have trouble remembering yesterday let alone years ago. From all i gather on B's chem crosses they are the real deal. Whick makes Sunshine 4 my next pack on the list...


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 16, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I guess than it's a big coincidence , if you look at Cali Connections strain list you will see a lot of his strains mixes are the same as CC stock , that doesn't mean he didn't get a clones from someone who used CC seeds to grow them from


I'm pretty sure swerve has made his career from using available clones and attempting to make crosses to sell in bean form to the masses...much like most of the new "breeders" on the scene now....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 16, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I guess than it's a big coincidence , if you look at Cali Connections strain list you will see a lot of his strains mixes are the same as CC stock , that doesn't mean he didn't get a clones from someone who used CC seeds to grow them from


That's exactly what it means. Those "strains" you listed are clone only cuts that Bodhi has acquired probably from the original source. Those same "cuts" Swerve "reversed" or BX to sell in seed form. Even on the off chance that someone else grew them out, Bodhi would still list it as "So and So's cut from Cali Con". I've never seen Bodhi even hint at using anything of the sort.

The only one that isn't a clone only is the Purple Diesel. One of Bodhis older creations of SR71 Purple Kush x Sour Diesel Bx (Rez's IBL maybe?)

It can get a little complicated I suppose.

Maybe one of our older Bodhi Heads can come in an clear it up?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah it does get complicated thats for sure. The chem 91 jb is another B cross i wanted along with the 91 skunk Va.. Have some OK sour D around here and want to compare them with B's chem crosses. Im taking flack since i went saying the sour d out where i am is not the sour d with the real chem d. One good original chem cross will clear that up quickly.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 16, 2017)

Not sure if this is OK to list but this strain guide is chock full of incredible info. 

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432


----------



## COGrown (Jul 16, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> looks like he went a round w/ Cali Connection genetics - Chem Dawg 91 Sk Va , Chem 4, Purple Diesel , La Affie , etc.


View attachment 3979114
Swerve is a hack. For instance Bodhi and DNA both had LA Affie crosses on the market before tCC claimed to s1 it.



SAMMYB913 said:


> I guess than it's a big coincidence , if you look at Cali Connections strain list you will see a lot of his strains mixes are the same as CC stock , that doesn't mean he didn't get a clones from someone who used CC seeds to grow them from


You understand all those strains existed and were in circulation as elite cuts before swerve selfed them and put his logo on the beans, right? Swerve is a joke, there are many breeders out there doing work with the same cuts that shits all over his. Tons of breeders have those cuts these days. The only one thats really rare is the LA Affie and while DNA and Bodhi had the real thing, lots of people said Swerve's was fake.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jul 17, 2017)

OK here are the results of my informal poll looking for a sativa to get high as fuck. I asked about these crosses:



Observe & Report said:


> apollo 11 genius f4 open pollenation
> buddha's hand (lemon thai x snow lotus)
> dragon fruit (oldsog ssh x snow lotus)
> dream beaver (dirty hippy x appalacia)
> ...


I got a couple of responses which then sparked an outpouring of love for Silver Lotus (SSH X Snow Lotus), which was a cross not on my list. It's far away the winner of my little poll and the Snow Lotus counterpart of Silver Mountain, which also got the nod and I've found a lot of enthusiasm for SM in the past. I guess that SSH cut is a winner. The similar Dragon Fruit which uses Oldsog's cut of SSH didn't turn out so special for @GreenTools unlike A11-Genius which "everyone loves."

Now I want to grab a pack of Silver Lotus when I was hoping to come out of this with fewer seeds in my fridge


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 17, 2017)

torontoke said:


> So far I've enjoyed every single one of the 88g13 papas offspring.
> Don't want to be the rebel but I'd go so far as to say it's probably my favourite male that he uses.


This is me, everytime a 88g13hp cross is released.
https://media.giphy.com/media/eruVMzXlb70oo/giphy.gif

Edited: I wish the .gif would show up without the link.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 17, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> OK here are the results of my informal poll looking for a sativa to get high as fuck. I asked about these crosses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the makeup of snow lotus? Never mind tangy's post says its blockhead x afgooey. I'm sure its fireocius but it seems to me that the silver mountain would be more of a sativa high?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 17, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Not sure if this is OK to list but this strain guide is chock full of incredible info.
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432


Thanks,I been looking for this kind of info. Got my avatar from there too!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 17, 2017)

Some outdoor plants, screens are 12 feet by 4 feet ranging from 28 inches to 36 inches off the ground. All three on the left side are cougars milks, the back two being my keeper cut the front left being another nice cut that turns purple. Back right is my keeper neroli, middle right my keeper sunshine4, front right is a tangie plant from seed with stem runs that smell so delicious I decided to risk it and grow a big plant.Magenta hashplant at about 4 weeks that is filling in getting frosty and even a little purple you can't see in the picture.I have three fuzz going and two of them have at least one side branch that does this which I have never seen before wonder if anyone has seen this on the fuzz


----------



## Tstat (Jul 17, 2017)

Serva said:


> Read their descriptions, follow your intuition, and you will find your plant!


Of course, this is great advice. But my problem with Bodhi is there are so many damn crosses, that it is hard to nail down the right ones for me.

I just got done looking at GLG and JB. I am certainly going to go with GLG this time around, they are cheaper, have more selection in stock, and more freebies to choose from. SSDD is already in the cart. I have Goji and Wolf Pack already vegging that I got from James Bean.

So yea, I want a high yielder for my second selection. Maybe something different than what I have going.

There are 77 different crosses on GLG, plus the below freebies! Any suggestions for my second choice (heavy yielder) and maybe a freebie?

*Chem 91 JB x Snow Lotus*

*Wolf Pack (Giesel x Appalachia)*

*Chem D x SSDD*

*Kudra x Snow Lotus*

*GG4 x SSDD (Outdoor)*

*Solo's Stash (HPKx Snow Lotus)*

*Dragon Fruit (Oldsog SSH x Snow Lotus)*

*Prayer Tower (indica) (Lemon Thai Indy x Appalachia)*

*Sour Butter X 88g13/hp*

*Super Snow Lotus (Mass Super Skunk x Snow Lotus)*

*Black Lotus (86 uw Black xSnow lotus)*

*Soraya Afkansastan x Snow lotus)*

*Elfinstone (Sweet Skunk appalachia)*

*Silver Lotus (SSH X Snow Lotus)*

*Cobra Lips (Chem 3 x Appalachia)*

*Hindu Hashplant (LA Hindu x88g13/HP)*

*Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow lotus)*

*Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)*


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 17, 2017)

COGrown said:


> View attachment 3979114
> Swerve is a hack. For instance Bodhi and DNA both had LA Affie crosses on the market before tCC claimed to s1 it.
> 
> 
> ...


The reason why I made an observation that Cali Connection could have been the source of some strains is mainly because of The Fuzz having the Chem 91 Sk Va that no one else has , like you said he uses clone only but that doesn't mean some clones originating from CC's stock wasn't given to him.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 17, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Of course, this is great advice. But my problem with Bodhi is there are so many damn crosses, that it is hard to nail down the right ones for me.
> 
> I just got done looking at GLG and JB. I am certainly going to go with GLG this time around, they are cheaper, have more selection in stock, and more freebies to choose from. SSDD is already in the cart. I have Goji and Wolf Pack already vegging that I got from James Bean.
> 
> ...


If you haven't grown a Wookie cross I highly recommend it, I ended with only one female from a pack of neroli 91(long story) and it is hands down the best plant I've ever grown with over a dozen packs of bodhi under my belt. Good yield incredible potency.

Just finished 5 thunder Wookies that filled in pretty solid, had a very in your face floral smell that is lovely and finished in under 9 weeks which seems pretty standard for the Wookie crosses. My next order will certainly be Wookie crosses, I love all his dads but that has a slight lead on the 88g13/hp for me and then everything else slightly in behind those two.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 17, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> The reason why I made an observation that Cali Connection could have been the source of some strains is mainly because of The Fuzz having the Chem 91 Sk Va that no one else has , like you said he uses clone only but that doesn't mean some clones originating from CC's stock wasn't given to him.


Not a chance that his Chem 91 sk va is from cali connection, swerve will make you believe no one has that cut but it is out there and bodhi definitely has it. He would not call it that without being sure it was the real deal and as others have said if he used a cali connection cut he would label it as such as he does when he uses other cuts like a Banghi haze cut he used he gave credit to ace seeds.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 17, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> The reason why I made an observation that Cali Connection could have been the source of some strains is mainly because of The Fuzz having the Chem 91 Sk Va that no one else has , like you said he uses clone only but that doesn't mean some clones originating from CC's stock wasn't given to him.


Bodhi seems very open and honest about where/when/how he acquired strains. Why not just ask him instead of guessing?

Or if you are really paranoid why not grow out one of each and send it to phylos to see if they map to each other genetically?


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jul 17, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's exactly what it means. Those "strains" you listed are clone only cuts that Bodhi has acquired probably from the original source. Those same "cuts" Swerve "reversed" or BX to sell in seed form. Even on the off chance that someone else grew them out, Bodhi would still list it as "So and So's cut from Cali Con". I've never seen Bodhi even hint at using anything of the sort.
> 
> The only one that isn't a clone only is the Purple Diesel. One of Bodhis older creations of SR71 Purple Kush x Sour Diesel Bx (Rez's IBL maybe?)
> 
> ...


You're exactly right. B uses the original clone onlys. Though in the past he has used a male from Rez seeds like the SourD-ibl


----------



## Tstat (Jul 17, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> If you haven't grown a Wookie cross I highly recommend it


Thanks for this! I am going to start delving into the Wookie crosses. I see 18 on GLG!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 17, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> The reason why I made an observation that Cali Connection could have been the source of some strains is mainly because of The Fuzz having the Chem 91 Sk Va that no one else has , like you said he uses clone only but that doesn't mean some clones originating from CC's stock wasn't given to him.


I think bodhi gets his strains from the breeders themselves. Like purple diesel that's used in purple sunshine most like was outlaw genetics purple diesel. Chem 91 Sk Ava most likely came from the man himself.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 17, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I think bodhi gets his strains from the breeders themselves. Like purple diesel that's used in purple sunshine most like was outlaw genetics purple diesel. Chem 91 Sk Ava most likely came from the man himself.


Pretty sure he made the purple diesel himself using diesel ibl male.


----------



## kds710 (Jul 17, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> The reason why I made an observation that Cali Connection could have been the source of some strains is mainly because of The Fuzz having the Chem 91 Sk Va that no one else has , like you said he uses clone only but that doesn't mean some clones originating from CC's stock wasn't given to him.


how did you conclude that no one else has the real 91 cut? Swerve is a joke and although he was there in the beginning he by no means is the only person or breeder with the real skunk va chem 91 clone. That would mean Skunk VA himself doesn't have it, but Swerve does, or that G himself doesn't have it but Swerve does. Maybe I'm blowing your comment out of proportion a bit but you've got your info all mixed up. If Bodhi uses Chem 4, chem 91, LA Affie etc, he's going to obtain the authentic real deal holyfield clone, not pheno hunt some Cali Connection packs that are watered down with whatever else was used to back cross with and breed into seed form


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 17, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Pretty sure he made the purple diesel himself using diesel ibl male.


You're right it's Sr71 purple kush x sour d ibl.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Jul 17, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I think bodhi gets his strains from the breeders themselves. Like purple diesel that's used in purple sunshine most like was outlaw genetics purple diesel. Chem 91 Sk Ava most likely came from the man himself.


Yeah please dont post what you think might have happened, too much incorrect info is already floating around. Listen to the potcast, the man himself says he has the skva clone only cut.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 17, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> Yeah please dont post what you think might have happened, too much incorrect info is already floating around. Listen to the potcast, the man himself says he has the skva clone only cut.


And who you think he got it from? Surely wasn't CC. And FYI I wasn't even talking to you. Go talk to your plants.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 17, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> The reason why I made an observation that Cali Connection could have been the source of some strains is mainly because of The Fuzz having the Chem 91 Sk Va that no one else has , like you said he uses clone only but that doesn't mean some clones originating from CC's stock wasn't given to him.


You aren't getting this. Those strains all existed before Cali Con existed. They were found and grown by other people. Your ignorance is made painfully obvious by your statement that "no one else" has the 91 clone when that is total bullshit. Not only do Bodhi, Cannarado, and Top Dawg, (and i'm pretty sure Bros. Grimm but waytansea on that) have the 91 sk va; hell, Skunk VA, the dude who found the cut originally has his own seed company now with Lucky Dog seeds. TCC got some elites and some colloidal silver, and an og bx made by Capt. Krypt; and flooded the market with shitty imitation genetics. I'm sorry that you appear to have some alternate version of history where thats not what went down, but that's it. Sure, some people found good cuts, but they were almost exclusively from feminized beans, which are a snap if you have a bunch of elites other people selected. Swerve made it so that it is now more difficult to get real og and chem cuts than it used to be, you have to go through the effort of making sure what you got is the real deal and not some tCC garbage with the same name, but anyone serious about growing/breeding is going to take the extra steps to verify their genetics.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 17, 2017)

COGrown said:


> You aren't getting this. Those strains all existed before Cali Con existed. They were found and grown by other people. Your ignorance is made painfully obvious by your statement that "no one else" has the 91 clone when that is total bullshit. Not only do Bodhi, Cannarado, and Top Dawg, (and i'm pretty sure Bros. Grimm but waytansea on that) have the 91 sk va; hell, Skunk VA, the dude who found the cut originally has his own seed company now with Lucky Dog seeds. TCC got some elites and some colloidal silver, and an og bx made by Capt. Krypt; and flooded the market with shitty imitation genetics. I'm sorry that you appear to have some alternate version of history where thats not what went down, but that's it. Sure, some people found good cuts, but they were almost exclusively from feminized beans, which are a snap if you have a bunch of elites other people selected. Swerve made it so that it is now more difficult to get real og and chem cuts than it used to be, you have to go through the effort of making sure what you got is the real deal and not some tCC garbage with the same name, but anyone serious about growing/breeding is going to take the extra steps to verify their genetics.


Pretty sure Doc. d. and Stray also have the cut.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 17, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Of course, this is great advice. But my problem with Bodhi is there are so many damn crosses, that it is hard to nail down the right ones for me.
> 
> I just got done looking at GLG and JB. I am certainly going to go with GLG this time around, they are cheaper, have more selection in stock, and more freebies to choose from. SSDD is already in the cart. I have Goji and Wolf Pack already vegging that I got from James Bean.
> 
> ...


I got a bunch of huge yielders from Elfinstone, if thats what you're after. No slouch in the quality department either. A good grower should have no trouble going over 1gpw with that. I'd pull 4+ zips per girl from my keeper regularly when i was running 6 girls per 600w hps in coco dtw.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 17, 2017)

Agree. Bodhi is very open and honest and his transparency is one of the greatest things about his lines/projects. I mean, c'mon...he treks the world sourcing genetics.

I also recall Bodhi explaining the difference between his 91 chems. 

This quote is from B himself regarding the Chem 91 Skunk Va and the Chem 91 JB

"a few years ago i obtained the chem 91 cut from jb's (chemfather) crew, it was the only verified cut at that time, it was even verified as the chem 91 skunk va by chemdawg himself. i made some different crosses and some were released. when skunk va (the person) came back online and posted pics of his original chem 91 it looked a lot more og-ish, a few deep heads also chimed in with there views and pics. i now have both chem 91 skunk va's and have been growing them side by side and they look to be of the same family but definitely different, the old one is more skunk sour d, and the real one is more og skunky. they are both amazing, but i respect the insight and knowledge on the subject by my peers, and have to agree the og one is the VA. i will continue to work with both, but the old one will be now known as chem 91 jb and i will change future listings to reflect that fact."


----------



## kds710 (Jul 17, 2017)

COGrown said:


> I got a bunch of huge yielders from Elfinstone, if thats what you're after. No slouch in the quality department either. A good grower should have no trouble going over 1gpw with that. I'd pull 4+ zips per girl from my keeper regularly when i was running 6 girls per 600w hps in coco dtw.


Any pictures and more details on the elfinstone, smell flavor resin content, and most important stability? The yield description has got me interested. Was literally about to soak a pack of Dream Beaver until i read your post


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 17, 2017)

kds710 said:


> Any pictures and more details on the elfinstone, smell flavor resin content, and most important stability? The yield description has got me interested. Was literally about to soak a pack of Dream Beaver until i read your post


If you're on IG check bodhi guide for reference fam


----------



## kds710 (Jul 17, 2017)

Any details/info from experience with these two helps big time. Always wanted to run Dream Beaver and have read lots of great things but almost nothing about Elfinstone. Also pictures and more pictures please if you got em people thank u very much in advance


----------



## kds710 (Jul 17, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> If you're on IG check bodhi guide for reference fam


Yeah i follow but its a pain clicking ever pic trying to find what im lookin for


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 17, 2017)

kds710 said:


> Yeah i follow but its a pain clicking ever pic trying to find what im lookin for


Hashtag the strains


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 17, 2017)

kds710 said:


> Any details/info from experience with these two helps big time. Always wanted to run Dream Beaver and have read lots of great things but almost nothing about Elfinstone. Also pictures and more pictures please if you got em people thank u very much in advance
> View attachment 3979565


Check his feed out


----------



## torontoke (Jul 17, 2017)

kds710 said:


> Any details/info from experience with these two helps big time. Always wanted to run Dream Beaver and have read lots of great things but almost nothing about Elfinstone. Also pictures and more pictures please if you got em people thank u very much in advance
> View attachment 3979565


I just finished a run that included both.
Very different but both very good.
I found the elfinstone yielded a lil better and the potency is good and you can get stuff done. Dream beaver had denser buds and more frost. Hits harder and more of a night time smoke imo.
I highly recommend both


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 17, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Of course, this is great advice. But my problem with Bodhi is there are so many damn crosses, that it is hard to nail down the right ones for me.
> 
> I just got done looking at GLG and JB. I am certainly going to go with GLG this time around, they are cheaper, have more selection in stock, and more freebies to choose from. SSDD is already in the cart. I have Goji and Wolf Pack already vegging that I got from James Bean.
> 
> ...


Never used JBean before but they are out ghost train haze and most Bodhi strains, not to mention the website is terrible.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 17, 2017)

Dealt with James Bean Company several times with excellent results and lightning fast.
They do show 48 strains on hand. Mine come in three days. Like the cc thing.

GLG has better freebies, Moore breeders and Motarebel at $40.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 17, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Dealt with James Bean Company several times with excellent results and lightning fast.
> They do show 48 strains on hand. Mine come in three days. Like the cc thing.
> 
> GLG has better freebies, Moore breeders and Motarebel at $40.


Thanks hill, I'll keep that in mind if they ever get anything I want!


----------



## COGrown (Jul 17, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Pretty sure Doc. d. and Stray also have the cut.


Forgot bout them. I was just naming ones that came to mind first.


kds710 said:


> Any pictures and more details on the elfinstone, smell flavor resin content, and most important stability? The yield description has got me interested. Was literally about to soak a pack of Dream Beaver until i read your post


All my photos are apparently being held ransom by photobucket, who can go take a flying fuck at a rolling doughnut.
My keeper smelled like sweet tarts and tasted like sweet tarts with a chem back end. I got two of this pheno in my pack, so its not uncommon. High was very uplifting and euphoric but also mellow. Great for a night out, or work if you don't habe to think too hard. All my phenos were citrusy and sativa. Its a stretcher, though, so indoors multi topping or mainlining is definitely the way to go to get them yields.
Apparently i just had to download my pics from them and upload them here. So: Elfinstone!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 17, 2017)

Space Monkey...............everybody wants some.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 17, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Forgot bout them. I was just naming ones that came to mind first.


Well yah and plus b probably gave it to them.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 17, 2017)

For those that aren't on ig


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 17, 2017)

Lucky charms hybrids!!!!! Dear God.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 17, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Dealt with James Bean Company several times with excellent results and lightning fast.
> They do show 48 strains on hand. Mine come in three days. Like the cc thing.
> 
> GLG has better freebies, Moore breeders and Motarebel at $40.


Plus I've seen James bean have strains and freebies that big didn't have and vice versa but to each his own


----------



## greg nr (Jul 17, 2017)

torontoke said:


> View attachment 3979638 View attachment 3979639 For those that aren't on ig


What is bohdiguide? An IG group or something else?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 17, 2017)

greg nr said:


> What is bohdiguide? An IG group or something else?


Nah just a account that post all bodhi strains that people are growing or grew.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 17, 2017)

It's basically a stockpile of bodhi strains and updates.
Bodhi fan group that posts everything bodhi


----------



## Serva (Jul 17, 2017)

(Bodhi, yesterday @Breedbay):

"in honor of the new website rebirth...
heres the brand new test list...
feel free to repost it to special places (just not instagram please)...
send mrs b an email with your top 5 to [email protected]
please be willing to start your test within a month or wait till the next cycle..
she juggles alot, so if you dont get a response whithin a nominal amount of time, or think you may have got lost in the shuffle you can always send a friendly inquiry...


orgasmatron (og nepali x stevie wonder) hybs
x
pinesoul
ogkb
wookie 7
lucky charms 8
fat cherry
ssh
tigermelon 2
headband
cherry trance
tk
goji raz


purple unicorn f3 (chem d x blackberry window x snow lotus) hybs
x
purple columbian
pure og
lucky charms 8
bandaid haze
ssh
skunk va
ogkb
pure afghan
midnight snow
chem d
purple pakistani chitral


wookie 7 x dread bread


omg old mother ghani hybs:

lucky charms 75 x old mother ghani
lemon thai indy x old mother ghani
genius thai x old mother ghani
tiger melon 2 x old mother ghani
chem 4 x old mother ghani
lemon g x old mother ghani
wookie 7 x old mother ghani
bubba cats x old mother ghani
gsc forum x old mother ghani
pinesoul x old mother ghani
the white x old mother ghani
orgasmatron 7 x old mother ghani
skunk va x old mother ghani
gg4 x old mother ghani
blue lotus x old mother ghani
cherry trance x old mother ghani
lemon diesel x old mother ghani
dragonsblood f4 x old mother ghani
tk x old mother ghani
ogkb x old mother ghani
strawberry milk x old mother ghani
goji raz x old mother ghani
axis x old mother ghani


supernatural selections

ethiopian banana x 80’s Hawaiian indica
80’s Hawaiian indica x old mother ghani
johnny d’s cambo/thai Hawaiian x old mother ghani
vintage afghani sativa x old mother ghani
pure afghan x old mother ghani
ethiopian banana x old mother ghani
columbian red x old mother ghani
fat cherry afghani x old mother ghani
congo pine x old mother ghani
trip weed x old mother ghani
kush 4 x old mother ghani

have a beautiful summer
big blessings
b"


----------



## kds710 (Jul 17, 2017)

Serva said:


> (Bodhi, yesterday @Breedbay):
> 
> "in honor of the new website rebirth...
> heres the brand new test list...
> ...


man those tester lists always give me a giddy feeling like a kid in a candy store looking down the list of possibilities


----------



## kds710 (Jul 17, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I just finished a run that included both.
> Very different but both very good.
> I found the elfinstone yielded a lil better and the potency is good and you can get stuff done. Dream beaver had denser buds and more frost. Hits harder and more of a night time smoke imo.
> I highly recommend both


any pictures? thanks for the info very helpful


----------



## torontoke (Jul 17, 2017)

kds710 said:


> any pictures? thanks for the info very helpful


I don't have many 
Db 
Elfinstone


----------



## Tstat (Jul 17, 2017)

So I got the OK to buy 2 packs from GLG. If you are a married man, you know what I mean, lol.

GLG has Elfinstone as a freebie so I'm leaning toward that. I have SSDD in the cart and Goji and Wolf Pack almost ready to flower.

As for my second pack, I'm looking for a high yielder, something that could take the place of my Critical Kush. My plan is to be a 100 percent Bodhi garden very soon. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## torontoke (Jul 17, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So I got the OK to buy 2 packs from GLG. If you are a married man, you know what I mean, lol.
> 
> GLG has Elfinstone as a freebie so I'm leaning toward that. I have SSDD in the cart and Goji and Wolf Pack almost ready to flower.
> 
> ...


I'd suggest any of the 88g13 crosses
U already have a few appy crosses try a different flavour.
Besides those hp crosses can yield heavy if you top.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 17, 2017)

Serva said:


> (Bodhi, yesterday @Breedbay):
> 
> "in honor of the new website rebirth...
> heres the brand new test list...
> ...





Serva said:


> (Bodhi, yesterday @Breedbay):
> 
> "in honor of the new website rebirth...
> heres the brand new test list...
> ...



Damn straight I just begged Mrs. b for some lucky charm x testers or anything SuperNatural.


----------



## Serva (Jul 17, 2017)

Does he only has this one pack of satsuma, or do you only got one?


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 17, 2017)

Serva said:


> Does he only has this one pack of satsuma, or do you only got one?


Last satsuma and chocolate trip.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 17, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Bodhi seems very open and honest about where/when/how he acquired strains. Why not just ask him instead of guessing?
> 
> Or if you are really paranoid why not grow out one of each and send it to phylos to see if they map to each other genetically?


I seriously don't give a monkey's ass where he gets his genetics , I made an observation to someone & everyone here is blowing it out of proportion, like on other threads when you mention Bodhi & they all get defensive because it's not a Bodhi thread


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 17, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Last satsuma and chocolate trip.


I lost my chocolate trip, I'm jealous.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 17, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So I got the OK to buy 2 packs from GLG. If you are a married man, you know what I mean, lol.
> 
> GLG has Elfinstone as a freebie so I'm leaning toward that. I have SSDD in the cart and Goji and Wolf Pack almost ready to flower.
> 
> ...


Lemon hashplant green lotus blue sunshine time bandit to name a few for yield


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 17, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I seriously don't give a monkey's ass where he gets his genetics , I made an observation to someone & everyone here is blowing it out of proportion, like on other threads when you mention Bodhi & they all get defensive because it's not a Bodhi thread


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 17, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I seriously don't give a monkey's ass where he gets his genetics , I made an observation to someone & everyone here is blowing it out of proportion, like on other threads when you mention Bodhi & they all get defensive because it's not a Bodhi thread


Lol yeah bro u kinda gotta have a thick skin on the forums. They smell a lil bit of blood in the water and all the sharks wanna take a bite it usually don't matter if one person corrects u or not they all still gonna get there licks in but I feel ur pain bro haha I've been flamed once or twice


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 17, 2017)

SPACE MONKEY!!!! Man I luv this shit so frosty she is a legend in the making.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 17, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Not a chance that his Chem 91 sk va is from cali connection, swerve will make you believe no one has that cut but it is out there and bodhi definitely has it. He would not call it that without being sure it was the real deal and as others have said if he used a cali connection cut he would label it as such as he does when he uses other cuts like a Banghi haze cut he used he gave credit to ace seeds.


I know what ur saying , my friend has Boss OG, Girl Scout Cookies & Cookies Kush running , I could get a clone of the Boss OG & GSC & not know where it originated from so who would I give the credit to if I used it in a cross??? Now if I got a Cookies Kush clone which I know for a fact came from Barney's Farm then they would get them credit because I know where it came from, Yes that's obvious so the point of my observation was he could have gotten CC clones from someone who was unsure of their origin like I am w/ the Boss OG & GSC , and if so maybe I might wanna pick up a pack of CC - 91 Chem Sk Va instead of the Fuzz


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 17, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Lol yeah bro u kinda gotta have a thick skin on the forums. They smell a lil bit of blood in the water and all the sharks wanna take a bite it usually don't matter if one person corrects u or not they all still gonna get there licks in but I feel ur pain bro haha I've been flamed once or twice


feels like @luv2grow let loose of his sharks w/ lazer beams lol


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 17, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> SPACE MONKEY!!!! Man I luv this shit so frosty she is a legend in the making.View attachment 3979710


that's seriously sweet, Makes me so happy I got it on 420 glg promo


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 17, 2017)

Seriously Farmer, I didn't see anyone get "flamed", lol. Though I will agree ya need a thick skin and healthy sense of humor to post here.

And yet even after all that's been posted, still insisting that its plausible Bodhi used some bullshit Cali Con S1s selected by some unknown hypothetical grower.

*SMFH* 
"you can lead a horse......"


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 17, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So I got the OK to buy 2 packs from GLG. If you are a married man, you know what I mean, lol.
> 
> GLG has Elfinstone as a freebie so I'm leaning toward that. I have SSDD in the cart and Goji and Wolf Pack almost ready to flower.
> 
> ...


My Dream Beavers are pretty great in the yield department and the smoke is crushing!


----------



## kds710 (Jul 17, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> . They smell a lil bit of blood in the water and all the sharks wanna take a bite it usually don't matter if one person corrects u or not they all still gonna get there licks in


guilty as charged haha I love the way you worded that though


----------



## kds710 (Jul 17, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> My Dream Beavers are pretty great in the yield department and the smoke is crushing!


scuffin em right now bro show me your girls if you got pics thanks for the info much appreciated


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 17, 2017)

kds710 said:


> scuffin em right now bro show me your girls if you got pics thanks for the info much appreciated


I lost a bunch of pics on my laptop due to a chipmunk incident but I'm pretty sure I posted them in this thread.
Lemme see if I can find em. I need to save them to this comp anyhow

Edit: Here ya go. Goji and SSDD are posted too
https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1611#post-13541906


----------



## kds710 (Jul 17, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Seriously Farmer, I didn't see anyone get "flamed", lol. Though I will agree ya need a thick skin and healthy sense of humor to post here.
> 
> And yet even after all that's been posted, still insisting that its plausible Bodhi used some bullshit Cali Con S1s selected by some unknown hypothetical grower.
> 
> ...


almost insulting Bodhi's integrity to even say he might have got his 91 cut from someone who "might have got it from a cc pack" as if Bodhi is that wreckless in obtaining genetics, as if a pack of swerve's chem 91 skunk va is pure chem 91 smfh


----------



## kds710 (Jul 17, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I lost a bunch of pics on my laptop due to a chipmunk incident but I'm pretty sure I posted them in this thread.
> Lemme see if I can find em. I need to save them to this comp anyhow
> 
> Edit: Here ya go. Goji and SSDD are posted too
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1611#post-13541906


very nice! seems people always include that detail of rankness/muskiness when describing the smell, makes plenty sense that he named the mother Dirty Hippy. Makes me picture a bunch of dread headed shirtless barefooted wooks kicking a hacky sack outside their tent at a festival on day 3


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 17, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Bodhi seems very open and honest about where/when/how he acquired strains. Why not just ask him instead of guessing?
> 
> Or if you are really paranoid why not grow out one of each and send it to phylos to see if they map to each other genetically?





kds710 said:


> how did you conclude that no one else has the real 91 cut? Swerve is a joke and although he was there in the beginning he by no means is the only person or breeder with the real skunk va chem 91 clone. That would mean Skunk VA himself doesn't have it, but Swerve does, or that G himself doesn't have it but Swerve does. Maybe I'm blowing your comment out of proportion a bit but you've got your info all mixed up. If Bodhi uses Chem 4, chem 91, LA Affie etc, he's going to obtain the authentic real deal holyfield clone, not pheno hunt some Cali Connection packs that are watered down with whatever else was used to back cross with and breed into seed form


what don't you people understand the whole point was that someone could have given them to him


Tangerine_ said:


> Seriously Farmer, I didn't see anyone get "flamed", lol. Though I will agree ya need a thick skin and healthy sense of humor to post here.
> 
> And yet even after all that's been posted, still insisting that its plausible Bodhi used some bullshit Cali Con S1s selected by some unknown hypothetical grower.
> 
> ...


 I'm not insisting anything just explaining my original observation 
*SMFH*
"you can lead a horse.....


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 17, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I know what ur saying , my friend has Boss OG, Girl Scout Cookies & Cookies Kush running , I could get a clone of the Boss OG & GSC & not know where it originated from so who would I give the credit to if I used it in a cross??? Now if I got a Cookies Kush clone which I know for a fact came from Barney's Farm then they would get them credit because I know where it came from, Yes that's obvious so the point of my observation was he could have gotten CC clones from someone who was unsure of their origin like I am w/ the Boss OG & GSC , and if so maybe I might wanna pick up a pack of CC - 91 Chem Sk Va instead of the Fuzz


I did not realize Barneys Farm was in the biz of distributing clones...thought they only sold unreliable fem seeds....as for the moniker "cookies kush" , there a fuck ton of random shit with that name.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 17, 2017)

Bodhi seems extremely open. His whole life construct is about honest and awake living. I have had questions on origins and just a little word association on the google will generally find an answer from the source. May be on a forum or a bank menu or review but knowable. Asking Bodhi would seem reasonable as he shows up on forums and elsewhere occasionally.

High powered Bodhi in veg here (Space Monkeys, The Fuzz). Monkeys have extreme body odor. Be prepared. Really!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 17, 2017)

kds710 said:


> almost insulting Bodhi's integrity to even say he might have got his 91 cut from someone who "might have got it from a cc pack" as if Bodhi is that wreckless in obtaining genetics, as if a pack of swerve's chem 91 skunk va is pure chem 91 smfh


Bodhi really does go through a LOT of effort to ensure we know exactly what we're growing. Its to be appreciated, admired and defended if need be. That's all. No flames. Just honesty.
And not for nothing, but anyone who's been to TnT or the Politic section knows how a flaming goes down.


kds710 said:


> very nice! seems people always include that detail of rankness/muskiness when describing the smell, makes plenty sense that he named the mother Dirty Hippy. Makes me picture a bunch of dread headed shirtless barefooted wooks kicking a hacky sack outside their tent at a festival on day 3


One of my DB has an overripe pineapple funk smell and the other....pheww...it has this offensive garlic/onion foul roadkill smell going on. My daughter said it smelled like an empty stall in a barn. Husband said the funk could "knock a buzzard off a gut wagon". 

But it doesn't transfer to taste really. Its actually kinda nice and potent AF. I like em both a lot and if I were to let one go it would be the pineapple one. The other is just too unique to not keep around.

I'm not sure how many packs are still available so if anyone sees em...grab em


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2017)

Been a min since I ran bodhi... think I'm going to run this pack of tigers milk..


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 17, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Bodhi really does go through a LOT of effort to ensure we know exactly what we're growing. Its to be appreciated, admired and defended if need be. That's all. No flames. Just honesty.
> And not for nothing, but anyone who's been to TnT or the Politic section knows how a flaming goes down.
> 
> One of my DB has an overripe pineapple funk smell and the other....pheww...it has this offensive garlic/onion foul roadkill smell going on. My daughter said it smelled like an empty stall in a barn. Husband said the funk could "knock a buzzard off a gut wagon".
> ...


I rarely go to politics anymore, I really don't wanna know anyone here's politics, If I want to do that I would go to a politic specific website, besides that its impossible to have a debate with all the trollls inhabiting the politics section, a lot nicer now tho since I put 5 or 6 of the worst trolls on ignore. lol


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 17, 2017)

It's been a clean thread from my time here. Honestly one of the main reasons I've went straight for B grows. Good vibes and great energy. All the people I've interacted with all over the world in this thread have been beyond amazing. So rare and great to see these days. If it's a absolute must know. Then why don't you just ask B man the question? I'm sure in the correct channels or in his available time/ which isn't much from the sounds of it he would be more than delighted to get it straight other than see internet conflicts going on in such a great thread. Bodhi isn't a hermit by any means. He stresses Communication over and over... So let's communicate


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 17, 2017)

genuity said:


> Been a min since I ran bodhi... think I'm going to run this pack of tigers milk..


Genuity in the house! Just popped a recent pack of tm myself and still running the lone female keeper. What u been running lately?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 17, 2017)

Doing a Strayfox/Bodhi grow when I get back from Vacation mid September. Joystick, Cobra Lips, Guava Slayer, and Smoking Mirrors. Gonna be fuego smello.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 17, 2017)

genuity said:


> Been a min since I ran bodhi... think I'm going to run this pack of tigers milk..


No kidding! what have you been up too?! I'm sure all great things


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jul 17, 2017)

Got my first pack of Bodhi today. Went with the Sky Lotus mainly because of the Skywalker OG. The seeds are tiny though and I got one extra. Not a big fan of super small seeds but as long as they pop IDC. Any other of his strains have tiny seeds?


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Genuity in the house! Just popped a recent pack of tm myself and still running the lone female keeper. What u been running lately?


A lot of cookie stuff...damn near unavoidable.
It's getting to be super repetitive...

Now I'm running some sativa plants,that's why I'm about to run some bodhi stuff..need to cleanse my smoking taste buds..

Tigers milk is so badass..



luv2grow said:


> No kidding! what have you been up too?! I'm sure all great things


Cookies this & that...

I wish I would have kept running the StardawgGuava X A11g.....pure cheetos,with a stardawg funk..all day type smoke.


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 17, 2017)

I wouldn't normally post pics of these cuts in this thread but I thought this might help with the Chem 91' discussion...

These aren't the best pics but you can kind of still see the difference in looks between the skunk va and the jb cut. Pretty sure these are the same cuts B uses in his crosses. I believe the jb cut leans a little more to the sativa side and I think this is the cut B used for the fuzz (?). These are at 7.5 weeks since flip. First time growing these cuts and my soil mix was way off, ugg!

Chem 91' skva




Chem 91' jb


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 18, 2017)

OK, I have my order made up of Bodhi Sats, Wolfpack, Dream Beaver, and Silver Mountain. I still need to pick a heavy hitter indica, looking for potency, yield, pain relief and short flowering time. I am looking at SSDD, Goji, and Fuzz. Personal opinions? Any other strains?


----------



## Tstat (Jul 18, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I love all his dads but that has a slight lead on the 88g13/hp


So, I spent a lot of time last night trying to decide what to get as my second pack (SSDD already chosen). I agree that I need something besides an Appalachian cross (I have Goji, Wolf Pack). So I have possibly narrowed it down to the following (any who wants to chime in, please do!!)

Angelica (Hells Angels OG x 88G13HP)
Jungle Spice (Congo x 88G13HP)
White Lotus (The White x Snow Lotus)
Lazy Lightning (Headband Loompa x 88G13HP)
Wookie Hashplant (Wookie 7 x 88G13HP)

These are loosely based on web info stating them as "High Yield" varieties. Except for Lazy Lightning, I just like the name, lol. I figure that with Goji, Wolf Pack, SSDD, and maybe Elfinstone (freebie), I'd like to choose my final cross based on pure yield. 

My "commercial" staple for years has been Critical Kush and I'd like to move on from it and repeal and replace it with the highest yielding Bodhi cross!


----------



## JeffSessions (Jul 18, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Except for Lazy Lightning, I just like the name, lol.





Serva said:


> Just follow your intuition


I said I was done, but I want that one, too. Dead song and I don't have anything with that dad yet. Pics on IG look nice as does headband/hp smoke.

I'm not really a 'positive vibes' kinda guy, but I soaked two packs last night and had 19 tadpoles out of 22 beans this morning. Can't not feel the love there.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 18, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> OK, I have my order made up of Bodhi Sats, Wolfpack, Dream Beaver, and Silver Mountain. I still need to pick a heavy hitter indica, looking for potency, yield, pain relief and short flowering time. I am looking at SSDD, Goji, and Fuzz. Personal opinions? Any other strains?


Out of those 3 I'd go with SSDD. It checks most of those boxes...especially the pain relief. Some days I wake up and my legs feel like they don't even belong to me. (fractured femur yrs ago on the job)
SSDD just melts the pain away without leaving me locked on the couch all day. It yields decent, finishes under 70 days and gets ya stoned AF..oh and the terps are pretty incredible too.
Goji is just as amazing, slightly more potent but I don't get the same yields.
Havent grown the Fuzz yet.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 18, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Out of those 3 I'd go with SSDD. It checks most of those boxes...especially the pain relief. Some days I wake up and my legs feel like they don't even belong to me. (fractured femur yrs ago on the job)
> SSDD just melts the pain away without leaving me locked on the couch all day. It yields decent, finishes under 70 days and gets ya stoned AF..oh and the terps are pretty incredible too.
> Goji is just as amazing, slightly more potent but I don't get the same yields.
> Havent grown the Fuzz yet.


Helpful as always Tangy! yeh, I always planned on getting the ssdd, I'll just do it now instead of waiting.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 18, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Helpful as always Tangy! yeh, I always planned on getting the ssdd, I'll just do it now instead of waiting.


And when its gone, it won't be coming back........


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 18, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So, I spent a lot of time last night trying to decide what to get as my second pack (SSDD already chosen). I agree that I need something besides an Appalachian cross (I have Goji, Wolf Pack). So I have possibly narrowed it down to the following (any who wants to chime in, please do!!)
> 
> Angelica (Hells Angels OG x 88G13HP)
> Jungle Spice (Congo x 88G13HP)
> ...


I've only grown the white lotus out of that group it would be in the bottom five bodhi strains I've grown, not a lot of flavor or smell, more variety than some I've grown and my favorite had a tendency to microseed itself on occasion. I've always wanted to grow the jungle spice though.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 18, 2017)

Ive got some Secret Chief and Lotus Larry finishing up at the end of the month, and legend og, dream lotus, snow temple that are at about week 4 and Ive got a big pheno hunt started w/ 200 more cow bell seeds that are a couple weeks old.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jul 18, 2017)

Some Love Triangle that is getting trimmed up right now. Smell is a very creamy floral with hints of citrus. very pleasant.


----------



## Tstat (Jul 18, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I've only grown the white lotus out of that group it would be in the bottom five bodhi strains I've grown


OK, thanks. I crossed that one off the list!

Again, I am just looking for a high yielder as I feel most crosses will be great, anyway.

Goji (ready to flower)
Wolf Pack (ready to flower)

SSDD (In the shopping cart)
Elfinstone (possible freebie)
??? (highest yielder- maybe an 88G13hp or Wookie cross?)


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 18, 2017)

Are there not many people who have ran Joystick? Seems like a winner but haven't seen many examples.


----------



## Tstat (Jul 18, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Check out blueberry HP from everything I've heard it's a big yield.


I don't see it on GLG. Attitude has it, but I want to stick with GLG for the free pack and US shipping.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 18, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I don't see it on GLG. Attitude has it, but I want to stick with GLG for the free pack and US shipping.


Shoe (headiegardens)had some on the last list I got from him. Might want to grab some if you can find them I'm not seeing them getting restocked.
If you want to stick with glg I recommend wookie hp.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 18, 2017)

greg nr said:


> And when its gone, it won't be coming back........


Sure, but it won't ever really be gone, will it? There's already a half dozen or more crosses on the market with more likely on the way, and hundreds on hundreds of packs in people's stash box. And that's just counting @undercovergrow


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 18, 2017)

KushyMcKush said:


> Some Love Triangle that is getting trimmed up right now. Smell is a very creamy floral with hints of citrus. very pleasant.
> View attachment 3980109
> View attachment 3980110


Guessing you are Shedgrown on IG. This plant looks killer dude !!!(I'm the unknown grower)


----------



## greg nr (Jul 18, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Sure, but it won't ever really be gone, will it? There's already a half dozen or more crosses on the market with more likely on the way, and hundreds on hundreds of packs in people's stash box. And that's just counting @undercovergrow


True, but eventually you won't be able to find an original pack at a reasonable price. So if you are thinking about getting the original, get it while it is available.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 18, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> I rarely go to politics anymore, I really don't wanna know anyone here's politics, If I want to do that I would go to a politic specific website, besides that its impossible to have a debate with all the trollls inhabiting the politics section, a lot nicer now tho since I put 5 or 6 of the worst trolls on ignore. lol


Jesus H, you're not kidding. I'm pretty liberal when It comes to politics, but I find myself arguing with the self described Democrats in the politics section more than anyone else.

Buncha wind bags.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 18, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> OK, I have my order made up of Bodhi Sats, Wolfpack, Dream Beaver, and Silver Mountain. I still need to pick a heavy hitter indica, looking for potency, yield, pain relief and short flowering time. I am looking at SSDD, Goji, and Fuzz. Personal opinions? Any other strains?





Tangerine_ said:


> Out of those 3 I'd go with SSDD. It checks most of those boxes...especially the pain relief. Some days I wake up and my legs feel like they don't even belong to me. (fractured femur yrs ago on the job)
> SSDD just melts the pain away without leaving me locked on the couch all day. It yields decent, finishes under 70 days and gets ya stoned AF..oh and the terps are pretty incredible too.
> Goji is just as amazing, slightly more potent but I don't get the same yields.
> Havent grown the Fuzz yet.


I second this. SSDD checks all the boxes, including yield. Such a solid strain


----------



## numberfour (Jul 18, 2017)

Some Bodhi goodness week 9. 

Cherry Sunshine tester #6. Final run for this and #9, #10.  
Cherry Sunshine #7,keeper
 

Tree of Life (back ground bud also Tree of Life)
 

Tree of Life lowers
 

and some Goji


----------



## Tstat (Jul 18, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> If you want to stick with glg I recommend wookie hp.


Hmm, then I would get the Wookie AND the 88G13hp, that makes sense to me! I can't find much info on it, but it probably fits what I am looking for.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 18, 2017)

What say you bodhi crew?


----------



## torontoke (Jul 18, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Some Bodhi goodness week 9.
> 
> Cherry Sunshine tester #6. Final run for this and #9, #10. View attachment 3980187
> Cherry Sunshine #7,keeper
> ...


Those looks delicious 
Are these on 12/12? 
Or 9 weeks of 10/14?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 18, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> What say you bodhi crew? View attachment 3980401


I think they were smoking SSDDxChem 4 when they edited that article.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 18, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> What say you bodhi crew? View attachment 3980401



Literally wtf did I just read. Hightimes is so fucking awful yet I still subscribe lol.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 18, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think they were smoking SSDDxChem 4 when they edited that article.


Pointed it out in their ig post. Wonder where the fuck they got that! Even if that were the lineage 2 gens removed, bodhi made bubbashine and ssdd, give dude proper credit.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 18, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> What say you bodhi crew? View attachment 3980401


 
Now that thats out of the way....
Rumors i heard months ago:
#1 
the Sunshine #4 that won in MI is not sunshine #4 from bodhi seeds, but a strain called Sunshine, cut #4 from some rando Michigan dispensary and the whole association with the bodhi strain was an incidental fuckup.
#2 
The Sunshine #4 that won was the one from Bodhi but the dispensary lied about the genetics to make it either more popular or to seem like they created it. 

I dinnae care. But knowing how dispensaries here in CO work, some of them will say anything to try to make $1.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 18, 2017)

Freaking high times as usual. Glad I haven't paid them a dime since the 90's  
Wiring up the New Led setup hopefully get it in in the morning lights on cycle. My plants are so confused it's sad. I feel like a huge asshole for making them a victim of my curiosity . But yay for some seeds outta of it. I guess I'll call it a wash. 
the mom's are beyond ready to get in there. Cleaned em up heavy and the The Love triangle was pushing some mininugs at the tops in the veg room. neat-o ...........


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 18, 2017)

KushyMcKush said:


> Some Love Triangle that is getting trimmed up right now. Smell is a very creamy floral with hints of citrus. very pleasant.
> View attachment 3980109
> View attachment 3980110


Looks fantastic!


----------



## COGrown (Jul 18, 2017)

Hey here's one we haven't seen on here, I don't think! Nepali OG x Good Medicine, freebie from GLG in early 2015. I think these are all of my keeper pheno, she leaned hard on the OG side in looks and terps, with a very sour pinesol nature, and a high that has a decent amount of head high but astounding pain relief capabilities. In addition to being a great smoke, she also makes great tinctures and topicals. One of the others had a more strawberry terp profile, but wasn't as strong, and there was a very good medicine dominant pheno that had too much body high without enough head high for what I wanted out of this cross.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 18, 2017)

Cleaning out my digital camera memory card, wanted to make sure I posted these Tranquil Elephantizer Remix pics, some are seeded, some are from my newest run without seeds.
     .


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 18, 2017)

More cowbell, day 35. Starting to purple up. This on finishes quick, about 50 days. Colors up and packs on frost in the last 2 weeks. Seems like the color is better under led or cmh though. Gave a buddy a couple cuts, he ran under hps and a little purpling, not nearly as dramatic as im seeing under cmh or led. Tonights this girls last hot supper, shes getting dessert from then out! Herc harvest milk shake with an aphrodites extraction drizzle and mammoth p on top. ASS day 36. Stacking up so nicely. Having a hard time getting a pic that showcases what this plant is doing. Stretch with these is pretty amazing. I may setup my go pro next run and do a time lapse vid!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 18, 2017)

COGrown said:


> View attachment 3980509
> Now that thats out of the way....
> Rumors i heard months ago:
> #1
> ...


Or option #3
They were too high or lazy to verify their shit and went with the lineage they found online for Sunset Sherbet. 

I stopped buying HTs yrs ago. Its all useless adds. There's far more info right here in the forums.


----------



## GreenSanta (Jul 18, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> More cowbell, day 35. Starting to purple up. This on finishes quick, about 50 days. Colors up and packs on frost in the last 2 weeks. Seems like the color is better under led or cmh though. Gave a buddy a couple cuts, he ran under hps and a little purpling, not nearly as dramatic as im seeing under cmh or led. Tonights this girls last hot supper, shes getting dessert from then out! Herc harvest milk shake with an aphrodites extraction drizzle and mammoth p on top. View attachment 3980559ASS day 36. Stacking up so nicely. Having a hard time getting a pic that showcases what this plant is doing. Stretch with these is pretty amazing. I may setup my go pro next run and do a time lapse vid! View attachment 3980563


I got the same pheno ,... given enough veg time it will yield decently, I like how it is super fast. Nugs are extremely dense and frosty, but small ish. To me, mine smells like black pepper (caryophellene) and a background of dough, mostly pepper to my nose. I like it, great bag appeal.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 18, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> I got the same pheno ,... given enough veg time it will yield decently, I like how it is super fast. Nugs are extremely dense and frosty, but small ish. To me, mine smells like black pepper (caryophellene) and a background of dough, mostly pepper to my nose. I like it, great bag appeal.


Im getting figs and dates, ill give her a sniff when i go down to water and cross reference a couple jars. I also have 1 hashplant leaner that seems like it could really stack up. I ran it in my main room but was over vegged, way too tall but showed great potential. Gave my buddy 2 cuts, i wont use his run for data but it was at day 57 last night and still hella clear trichs so im interested to see how long it goes. I prlly wont scope it again till 63. Having these tents is great! I can do testers and play around with stuff so when i send it to the flower room ill have it dialed right in. I will be posting plenty of pics as i go, got enough bodhi gear to keep me occupied for a wile!


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 18, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> I got the same pheno ,... given enough veg time it will yield decently, I like how it is super fast. Nugs are extremely dense and frosty, but small ish. To me, mine smells like black pepper (caryophellene) and a background of dough, mostly pepper to my nose. I like it, great bag appeal.


Said hash plant leaner. Stacking is more pronounced when its in a room full of the quick finishing cookies structured pheno. That plant is almost 4' tall for reference.


----------



## KushyMcKush (Jul 18, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Guessing you are Shedgrown on IG. This plant looks killer dude !!!(I'm the unknown grower)


Nope... whos this "shedgrown" of whom you speak? Lol... yea thats me. she was kind of jist this shitty looking plant that I threw in the back corner and didn't give much attention to so it was a pleasant surprise when I started trimming back leaves to see that under there.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jul 19, 2017)

Serva said:


> (Bodhi, yesterday @Breedbay):
> 
> "in honor of the new website rebirth...
> heres the brand new test list...
> ...


Found it haha .


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 19, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Where did you find thid info if tou don't mind me asking ?


What exactly does a tester run entail? This would be pretty cool and i think im in a position where i could do something like this!


----------



## Nu-Be (Jul 19, 2017)

Testing means running free packs of experimental crosses, start to finish, and then reporting all aspects of the grow to the breeder. Some testing programs ask that you pass cuts or crazy phenos, when you find them.

Testing is fun, and it's also a good way to make friends.  I love documenting this stuff, but it's keeping me too busy to pop any of these lovely bodhi options:


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 19, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Testing means running free packs of experimental crosses, start to finish, and then reporting all aspects of the grow to the breeder. Some testing programs ask that you pass cuts or crazy phenos, when you find them.
> 
> Testing is fun, and it's also a good way to make friends.  I love documenting this stuff, but it's keeping me too busy to pop any of these lovely bodhi options:
> 
> View attachment 3980644


So full pack run, however i normally run? What about things like topping or scrogging? I could see how both full natural run and diversity in technique could be helpful. I havnt been setup in a way i could do this previously but have been interested. Never looked into the parameters of it though. I feel like this would be alot of fun and good for my brain.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 19, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> So full pack run, however i normally run? What about things like topping or scrogging? I could see how both full natural run and diversity in technique could be helpful. I havnt been setup in a way i could do this previously but have been interested. Never looked into the parameters of it though. I feel like this would be alot of fun and good for my brain.


I just got an email back, I'm gonna do some testing for the first time since I feel like my setup is up to snuff now. This is basically what the return email says in terms of what needs to be done, sounds like grow them out however you normally do because they want to see how it performs.

*Some important details:*


~ please germinate your testers in a timely manor, within 3 weeks of

receiving them. if your not ready to pop seeds please do not

request them, wait for the next round of testers.


~ pop a mininum 7 seeds (the whole pack is best). we are looking for

at least 3 females, so that we can determine phenotypical

expression.


~ post your results in your favorite forums, and send us a final

report with flowering photos to this email. 


~ *please include in your report:*


flower time


stretch


issues (stress)


plant size


yield


aroma


flavor


effect


bag appeal


overall impression (be honest)


keeper?


----------



## numberfour (Jul 19, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Those looks delicious
> Are these on 12/12?
> Or 9 weeks of 10/14?


Thanks torontoke. 

Running 10/14, did start on 12/12 and worked down over the first two weeks of flower.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 19, 2017)

My goji that is on day 48 from flip that I am going to take down Sunday on day 52 it has basically looked done since day 42. Doesn't look like it will be a huge yielder but it finished so fast that isn't surprising, don't think this will hang around long but will give it a smoke test before tossing clones.My fuzz that is at the same point that I have really high hopes for, smells fantastic looks like it will be done by 9 weeks at the latest looks like solid yield and very frosty


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 19, 2017)

A few more fuzz that are somewhere between 4-5 weeks, although I haven't finished this strain I would say if you have it pop it. Insane frost and very interesting smells, it is a very heavy eater though yellowing out much faster than all the other strains I have in there. 3 different plants


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 19, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Testing means running free packs of experimental crosses, start to finish, and then reporting all aspects of the grow to the breeder. Some testing programs ask that you pass cuts or crazy phenos, when you find them.
> 
> Testing is fun, and it's also a good way to make friends.  I love documenting this stuff, but it's keeping me too busy to pop any of these lovely bodhi options:
> 
> View attachment 3980644


And youre a very good tester at that, my friend. Very thorough, lots of info.

Anybody wondering how to test properly, take a page from nube's book.


----------



## kds710 (Jul 19, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> So full pack run, however i normally run? What about things like topping or scrogging? I could see how both full natural run and diversity in technique could be helpful. I havnt been setup in a way i could do this previously but have been interested. Never looked into the parameters of it though. I feel like this would be alot of fun and good for my brain.


run the plants the way you normally do. If you top, scrog or whatever way you grow them out just include in your report how well they responded to whatever you do to them. Do they seem to react in a negative way to higher or lower ph levels, does topping them tend to stunt them and take forever for new growth to get going or do they respond very well and flourish when topped? Do you notice they explode with growth being directly under the light or do they seem to look much happier on the side lines? Lanky structure or thick stalks with strong branches? Shit like that. The more details the better, and your ability to provide a thorough test report definitely determines you getting chosen for future testing. And yes definitely pop the full pack


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 19, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I just got an email back, I'm gonna do some testing for the first time since I feel like my setup is up to snuff now. This is basically what the return email says in terms of what needs to be done, sounds like grow them out however you normally do because they want to see how it performs.
> 
> *Some important details:*
> 
> ...





kds710 said:


> run the plants the way you normally do. If you top, scrog or whatever way you grow them out just include in your report how well they responded to whatever you do to them. Do they seem to react in a negative way to higher or lower ph levels, does topping them tend to stunt them and take forever for new growth to get going or do they respond very well and flourish when topped? Do you notice they explode with growth being directly under the light or do they seem to look much happier on the side lines? Lanky structure or thick stalks with strong branches? Shit like that. The more details the better, and your ability to provide a thorough test report definitely determines you getting chosen for future testing. And yes definitely pop the full pack


Thanks for the info! Appreciate it.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 19, 2017)

Chocolate trip Hershey kiss pheno throwing one leaf fan leaves


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ok, I just ordered Dream Beaver, Blueberry Hashplant, and Oroblanco. I said I was going for SSDD but I'm ordering again next month and I'll get it then. I got the freebie Oroblanco cause someone was advocating a Wookie cross so I said what the hell.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 19, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Ok, I just ordered Dream Beaver, Blueberry Hashplant, and Oroblanco. I said I was going for SSDD but I'm ordering again next month and I'll get it then. I got the freebie Oroblanco cause someone was advocating a Wookie cross so I said what the hell.


That sounds like a great lineup! All on my radar, the more oroblanco i see the more it intrigues me. Pretty sure my next grab will be mothers milk and dream lotus, who knows, maybe ill grab that oroblanco! Buddy of mine showed me a squish he did of mothers milk. So light and clean. Yielded 21% first press!


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 19, 2017)

I used to love testing but damn I failed really bad on the last batch and it has weighed heavily on my conscience. I still want to test more but at the same time I have feelings of guilt so I don't think I'm going to request any more. I got spider mites and had to take cuts and kill the moms and then go through a few more months of veg and whatnot. Of course Bodhi is the coolest dude in the universe and was not upset in the slightest by this but I still feel guilty as hell. Finally seems like almost a year later I'm finished the test grow of the dread bread x sunshine daydream. And my last round on the UW Black x Dragonsblood F3 didn't go so well either so I think I'm done but on the plus side more room to get at purchased packs like @Nu-Be mentioned above!

But testing is hella fun in that you get to try something new that noone or very few other people have grown and have a chance at something super special that will never get released in your garden.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 19, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Testing means running free packs of experimental crosses, start to finish, and then reporting all aspects of the grow to the breeder. Some testing programs ask that you pass cuts or crazy phenos, when you find them.
> 
> Testing is fun, and it's also a good way to make friends.  I love documenting this stuff, but it's keeping me too busy to pop any of these lovely bodhi options:
> 
> View attachment 3980644


Nice collection there man!


----------



## shellback1 (Jul 19, 2017)

If you are thinking about selecting Oroblanco as your freebie, thats a good pick. I popped the whole pack and ended up with 5 females. Three of the phenotypes were straight up single cola with nice structure. The other two were more open structured with a light terpene profile but potent affect. One of the two was showing signs of purple when chopped, has very little taste but will lay you on the couch. The three with the single cola are all light green in color, and have different terpene profiles from pine to citrus to the smell of a woman's freshly washed hair. All plants are keepers in there own right. Tough decisions coming on this one. If there is a drawback it's flowering time. all went 77 days plus.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 19, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Chocolate trip Hershey kiss pheno throwing one leaf fan leaves View attachment 3980757


 Looks like over fertilized and maybe a lockout issue, also I get weird one fan leaves when my ph is off.

Just my two cents


----------



## Tstat (Jul 19, 2017)

So, the more I learn, the less (slightly) confusing it all is here in Bodhi land. I'm still trying to pick a freebie, and I'd like to know what everyone thinks is the best male. Seems to me there is Snow Lotus, Appalachia, and 88g13hp.

I have Snow Lotus genes with Goji, Appalachia with SSDD and Wolf Pack, and 88g13hp with the Wookie HP.

I'm looking for something different and/or big yielder for the freebie.


----------



## maxamus1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Ok, I just ordered Dream Beaver, Blueberry Hashplant, and Oroblanco. I said I was going for SSDD but I'm ordering again next month and I'll get it then. I got the freebie Oroblanco cause someone was advocating a Wookie cross so I said what the hell.



Lol I just picked up the other pack of dream beaver if you went through shoe. Only I went with space monkey an oroblanco. Glad I didnt hesitate on getting it.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 19, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Lol I just picked up the other pack of dream beaver if you went through shoe. Only I went with space monkey an oroblanco. Glad I didnt hesitate on getting it.


Gah damn. Three packs of fire. I really wanna get a hold of oroblanco. Just can't get the wife to agree to more seeds lol.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 19, 2017)

Tstat said:


> big yielder for the freebie.


Just my skewed outlook perhaps but it's ur freebie. You get to pick something that you wouldn't necessarily buy. Least that's how I choose.
But big yielder I think your looking in the wrong place I've not seen a bodhi big bud or critical cross thank jeebuz


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 19, 2017)

Bodhi not playing this year!!


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 19, 2017)

Haha I was just about to post that. And the lucky charms coming out just need some ik crosses and we are all set for the year.


Vato_504 said:


> Bodhi not playing this year!! View attachment 3981060


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 19, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I don't see it on GLG. Attitude has it, but I want to stick with GLG for the free pack and US shipping.


Check with shoe headie gardens on IG dude is my only source for all things bman. Hell of a dude and generous to a fault and has some basement genetics laying around he kicks in. Goood shit


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 19, 2017)

Cezarkush said:


> Haha I was just about to post that. And the lucky charms coming out just need some ik crosses and we are all set for the year.


Is the Lucky Charms an F2?


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 19, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Is the Lucky Charms an F2?


Be an f1 cross if I'm not mistaken sure to be amazing dude doesn't release shit that's not.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 19, 2017)

Cezarkush said:


> Be an f1 cross if I'm not mistaken sure to be amazing dude doesn't release shit that's not.


Wish I could get a pack of original Lucky Charms. Heard it's just awesome. Could have bought a pack in an auction for over 350 Canadian. Too rich for me.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 19, 2017)

Cezarkush said:


> Be an f1 cross if I'm not mistaken sure to be amazing dude doesn't release shit that's not.





GrowGorilla said:


> Wish I could get a pack of original Lucky Charms. Heard it's just awesome. Could have bought a pack in an auction for over 350 Canadian. Too rich for me.


If I'm not mistaken the LC crosses is a F2 male. Yea I wish he pull some IK outta the vault...


----------



## maxamus1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> If I'm not mistaken the LC crosses is a F2 male. Yea I wish he pull some IK outta the vault...


Ik?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 19, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Just my skewed outlook perhaps but it's ur freebie. You get to pick something that you wouldn't necessarily buy. Least that's how I choose.
> But big yielder I think your looking in the wrong place I've not seen a bodhi big bud or critical cross thank jeebuz


Glad to hear that, I was kinda worried that BBHP might be something like a big bud.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 19, 2017)

Cezarkush said:


> Check with shoe headie gardens on IG dude is my only source for all things bman. Hell of a dude and generous to a fault and has some basement genetics laying around he kicks in. Goood shit


Sounds like someone's got a man crush! lol, Just joking, Just made my first order with him and I think he will be my go to for Bodhi too.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 19, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Sounds like someone's got a man crush! lol, Just joking, Just made my first order with him and I think he will be my go to for Bodhi too.


Even though GLG is giving out Bodhi Freebies with a 2 pack purchase and a bad ass tshirt?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 19, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Ik?


Instant Karma. Bubba kush x Sour diesel IBL.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 19, 2017)

I wonder if any of the phenos from White Sunshine would present similar expressions to Lucky Charms. 
Anyone know if Dragboats going to be included in this drop?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 19, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I wonder if any of the phenos from White Sunshine would present similar expressions to Lucky Charms.
> Anyone know if Dragboats going to be included in this drop?


Most likely because he usually get the drops first.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 19, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Even though GLG is giving out Bodhi Freebies with a 2 pack purchase and a bad ass tshirt?


I got plenty bad ass t shirts lol but I emailed glg a couple times and they haven't replied yet. Shoe answers me in a few hours.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 19, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> I got plenty bad ass t shirts lol but I emailed glg a couple times and they haven't replied yet. Shoe answers me in a few hours.


Glg replies on their site. You gotta create a account and use the message board.


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Jul 19, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Instant Karma. Bubba kush x Sour diesel IBL.


Man sound killer,I heard he has a killer bubba kush may be the same cut nspecta uses,I would love to know what cut sour d he uses as well.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Glg replies on their site. You gotta create a account and use the message board.


I created an account but I can't find any option to send a message.


----------



## maxamus1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Instant Karma. Bubba kush x Sour diesel IBL.



Ahh, OK OK got it.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 19, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> I created an account but I can't find any option to send a message.


Click members area then hit messages


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 19, 2017)

ROCKTOTO said:


> Man sound killer,I heard he has a killer bubba kush may be the same cut nspecta uses,I would love to know what cut sour d he uses as well.


Sour D is Rez dog IBL.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Click members area then hit messages


Yes I am on the site now, but it only tells me there are no messages and I don't see any kind of compose message or anything like it.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 19, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Yes I am on the site now, but it only tells me there are no messages and I don't see any kind of compose message or anything like it.


Have you made any purchases from GLG? If so use the old messages dragonboat sent you and reply to that.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Have you made any purchases from GLG? If so use the old messages dragonboat sent you and reply to that.


No, I never used them before, but I sent two messages to [email protected] and haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 20, 2017)

Lucky Charms


----------



## Tstat (Jul 20, 2017)

torontoke said:


> You get to pick something that you wouldn't necessarily buy.


Right, that's what I meant by "different". And as for high yielders, I am going by the Bodhi descriptions and grow logs. So when I say "high yielder", I mean relative to the Bodhi stable, not vs. Incredible Bulk or something.

Critical Kush has produced the best for me and is quite good, I tried Big Bud stuff and it was horrible. I just want to move on from the basic, commercial type female seeds and find 4 or 5 crosses that produce nicely and are kick ass.

I just started putting some of my Wolf Pack and Goji into flower. Some are huge with no branching to speak of- I think those are males, but we shall see. I'll take clones of all of them just in case.

My next order is:
SSDD
Wookie HP
and I am pretty sure... Prayer Tower as the freebie.


----------



## kds710 (Jul 20, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Right, that's what I meant by "different". And as for high yielders, I am going by the Bodhi descriptions and grow logs. So when I say "high yielder", I mean relative to the Bodhi stable, not vs. Incredible Bulk or something.
> 
> Critical Kush has produced the best for me and is quite good, I tried Big Bud stuff and it was horrible. I just want to move on from the basic, commercial type female seeds and find 4 or 5 crosses that produce nicely and are kick ass.
> 
> ...


typically you'll find your heavier yielders in hashplant or Appalachia x's, but in any snow lotus x's if the mom is known to put out you got a good chance of finding a pheno that does pretty well


----------



## Tstat (Jul 20, 2017)

kds710 said:


> typically you'll find your heavier yielders in hashplant or Appalachia x's


Cool, the Prayer Tower is Appalachia and Lemon Thai. It's listed as a high yielder and the Lemon Thai is interesting to me!

So, here are 4 plants just put into the flower room yesterday. I labeled them. Three are really tall and probably males. The WP in the front looks to be female:





Here are three more still in veg. The two in front are Goji. One has branching, one does not. In the back is another WP. To the the right is something else.


----------



## kds710 (Jul 20, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Cool, the Prayer Tower is Appalachia and Lemon Thai. It's listed as a high yielder and the Lemon Thai is interesting to me!
> 
> So, here are 4 plants just put into the flower room yesterday. I labeled them. Three are really tall and probably males. The WP in the front looks to be female:
> 
> ...


I remember my favorite plants in veg from the goji packs always ended up being males. The least desirable looking plants with the weaker type structures were usually the females. One of my least favorite plants in veg as far as structure goes ended up being one of my 2 keepers and one of my all time favorite strains. It's thin lanky and wobbly structure was just not appealing to look at until one day I remember perfectly when I gave one of the greasy little nugs a light squeeze and my fingertips were shining almost wet with oils and I could smell the unique gassiness before even smelling my hands...point being never disregard the ugly chicks, because they may grow up to be 10s.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2017)

Removed 3/5 Fuzz that showed male in veg and seem to have some Space Monkey boys also. Hope for a few girls, damn it! One ssdd at 5 weeks is a bushy girl with longish type buds. Lots of trichs but not as big as 2 Knight Riders from Greenpoint. Not much for the nose yet.


----------



## Tstat (Jul 20, 2017)

kds710 said:


> never disregard the ugly chicks, because they may grow up to be 10s.


Hehe, I hear ya! So I have popped regular seeds so I do know what to look for and it seems that the ones that shoot up like those in the back of that first picture tend to be males. I'm going to do some cloning today. My only problem is that some have no branches to clone from!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2017)

Just now put 5 Sour Butter/g13HP in towel to germ. One of the beans is tiny. I really like Secret Chief from same father.


----------



## kds710 (Jul 20, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Hehe, I hear ya! So I have popped regular seeds so I do know what to look for and it seems that the ones that shoot up like those in the back of that first picture tend to be males. I'm going to do some cloning today. My only problem is that some have no branches to clone from!





freewanderer04 said:


> Got my first pack of Bodhi today. Went with the Sky Lotus mainly because of the Skywalker OG. The seeds are tiny though and I got one extra. Not a big fan of super small seeds but as long as they pop IDC. Any other of his strains have tiny seeds?


Dont sweat the size of the beans, my Synergy beans were puny and ended up putting out 8 ounces and up per plant


----------



## genuity (Jul 20, 2017)

kds710 said:


> Dont sweat the size of the beans, my Synergy beans were puny and ended up putting out 8 ounces and up per plant


How was that synergy? Daytime smoke.... or allday type smoke,with a kick?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 20, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Just now put 5 Sour Butter/g13HP in towel to germ. One of the beans is tiny. I really like Secret Chief from same father.


I'm going to start some Sour Butter/G13hp today as well. Also going to start a few more Time Bandit because today the last one showed to be male. That makes 4/4 males on Time Bandit. Such a bummer too because I've been vegging these for a while topping as I go. They were so bushy and healthy. Now they're in my fire pit.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 20, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm going to start some Sour Butter/G13hp today as well. Also going to start a few more Time Bandit because today the last one showed to be male. That makes 4/4 males on Time Bandit. Such a bummer too because I've been vegging these for a while topping as I go. They were so bushy and healthy. Now they're in my fire pit.


Hey Tangy, I begged the boss lady for an advance on my allowance and she let me order the SSDD, Silver Mountain and Wolfpack.


----------



## Serva (Jul 20, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Bodhi not playing this year!! View attachment 3981060


What is the genetic of White Sunshine?!

And will Raspberry Sunshine be Goji f2 x SSDD???
... we just talked about it two weeks ago, why he hasn't done yet 

blueraspberrymuffins


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 20, 2017)

Serva said:


> What is the genetic of White Sunshine?!
> 
> And will Raspberry Sunshine be Goji f2 x SSDD???
> ... we just talked about it two weeks ago, why he hasn't done yet
> ...


I imagine it is the White x sunshine day dream. Which is sexy as all get out.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 20, 2017)

genuity said:


> How was that synergy? Daytime smoke.... or allday type smoke,with a kick?


Not to speak for kds but the synergy I grew was some of the most unique bud I've ever grown, it made you space out more than anything I've ever smoked, it was definitely a heady high had no real body glow but also not something I would smoke on before work because you would get halfway through doing something and completely forget what you were doing. 

It was a yield monster as well my favorite always had sterile bananas on it and although sterile I got tired of either picking them off or looking at them so I let the cut go.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 20, 2017)

Orgi on left, and ancient OG clones at 3 weeks.
 
2nd tent full of mostly ancient OG [ one orgi ] clones.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 20, 2017)

Goji day 31
 I can see seeds starting to form on the pollinated branches. SSDDxBlueberry hp


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 20, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Orgi on left, and ancient OG clones at 3 weeks.
> View attachment 3981502
> 2nd tent full of mostly ancient OG [ one orgi ] clones.View attachment 3981504


What's that ancient smell like fam


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 20, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Hey Tangy, I begged the boss lady for an advance on my allowance and she let me order the SSDD, Silver Mountain and Wolfpack.


Aww 
You should make her dinner and give her some then maybe you can order a couple more. 

That shits worked on me for better than 20yrs


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 20, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Aww
> You should make her dinner and give her some then maybe you can order a couple more.
> 
> That shits worked on me for better than 20yrs


That shit only worked for like 2 years for me...


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 20, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Aww
> You should make her dinner and give her some then maybe you can order a couple more.
> 
> That shits worked on me for better than 20yrs


Can't. How do you think I got the SSDD?


----------



## maxamus1 (Jul 20, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Can't. How do you think I got the SSDD.


Let a friend jump in u might get more then 2 packs


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 20, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> That shit only worked for like 2 years for me...


Then you're doin it wrong, cuddle


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 20, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I just got an email back, I'm gonna do some testing for the first time since I feel like my setup is up to snuff now. This is basically what the return email says in terms of what needs to be done, sounds like grow them out however you normally do because they want to see how it performs.
> 
> *Some important details:*
> 
> ...


I found this useful and I want to follow this format from here on it. 

In the mean time I put 7 lemon G x Wookie under water today.

My 4 goji raspberry sunshine day dream are doing good.

I'm in tupur and just recently started incorporating amg mycorrhizae and fulpower humic acid. Really excited for this run, all my equipment is set, my medium is coming together and bodhi is kind enough to test his stuff (which is high quality on its own).

Thanks Mr and Mrs B

Peace and happiness your way.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 21, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What's that ancient smell like fam


I often say that my nose isn't great at picking up on subtle smells, but as luck would have it, I had an amigo in house, and got his opinion after smelling 4 week flipped clones, and mama that's still days from a chop [ pictured]. This is his quote: 'It's like you're on a hotel balcony overlooking the beach drinking a Cuba Libre.' 
So...there you go.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 21, 2017)

ssdd space cake  space cake #2  space monkey #2


----------



## kds710 (Jul 21, 2017)

genuity said:


> How was that synergy? Daytime smoke.... or allday type smoke,with a kick?


I wish I had a good answer for you, but I don't remember too good unfortunately. I do know that the smells I described luckily did not transfer to taste which sadly I also don't recall quite well either. Reason mainly being that it was fetching a cool $1k per quarter pound at that time, so 2 grand per plant had me gladly moving it all at once usually without keeping any nugs for myself. Another thing I remember just as @Moderndayhippy mentioned was the sterile nanners but they were very few and far between and also happened to be on the "lower" yielding pheno which was still pushing out just shy of 8 zips per plant. Both very similar in regards to looks, smell, probably flavor, and growth patterns. Very large and wide open plants that let the light shine all the way through with just some plucking of fans here and there, so the smallest buds were fairly dense golf ball size right down to the very bottom of even the lowest branches. A lanky looking plant but the branches were much stronger and sturdier than they appear and held their weight for the most part. I found a couple full plant shots that I'll post up in just a sec. One thing I know is although I personally didn't favor the bud other people had lots of positive feedback on it


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 21, 2017)

@Freedom farmer 420
Hows the Space Cake smoke? I germed 4 of these on your rec. Ended up with 2 girls. They're about 2 wks in flower now.
I'm really excited to see how these do up against the other cookie crosses I have going from Sin City. Toucan Sam (Froot Loops X Sin Mint Cookies)


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2017)

Seems I may have 2 or 3 Space Monkey females in veg 18/6. Definitely have 1 and only 1 Secret Chief female a week into flower. These are both excellent strains.


----------



## kds710 (Jul 21, 2017)

Synergy. This is all i have for pictures of this plant. Possibly a flower shot on thcfarmer but it'll take some searching. From my first grow room ever


----------



## JeffSessions (Jul 21, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Hey Tangy, I begged the boss lady for an advance on my allowance and she let me order the SSDD, Silver Mountain and Wolfpack.


That's what the secret piggy bank is for!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 21, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> @Freedom farmer 420
> Hows the Space Cake smoke? I germed 4 of these on your rec. Ended up with 2 girls. They're about 2 wks in flower now.
> I'm really excited to see how these do up against the other cookie crosses I have going from Sin City. Toucan Sam (Froot Loops X Sin Mint Cookies)


Haven't gotten around to smoking it yet been way to busy trimming cutting hanging and transplanting.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 21, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Seems I may have 2 or 3 Space Monkey females in veg 18/6. Definitely have 1 and only 1 Secret Chief female a week into flower. These are both excellent strains.


I have one space monkey I was trimming last nite that reeked it burnt the nose smelling it


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I have one space monkey I was trimming last nite that reeked it burnt the nose smelling it


That sounds like the Monkey!


----------



## kds710 (Jul 21, 2017)

@genuity A couple more Synergy flower shots i managed to find on another bodhi thread...first one is at 7 weeks the other couldnt tell ya

apologies for the poor picture quality


----------



## kds710 (Jul 21, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I have one space monkey I was trimming last nite that reeked it burnt the nose smelling it


Hell yes. Exactly the kind of feedback i want on the space monkey. Sadly only have 5 in cups right now, 8 out of 12 germ rate and 3 just didnt want to live once they were dropped into soil for some odd reason. So i popped Dream Beaver and got 10 of 11 and they all broke surface in about 12 hours maybe less. 8 out of 12 is by far the worst germ rate i've had with Bodhi, was a little surprised


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 21, 2017)

Well I had 2 out of a pack they reeked to high heaven and the other 4 their were 3 that were similar in smell and another that was different in smell but super sticky gummed my scissors up


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 21, 2017)

What are the fastest Bodhi strain from seed you have run, and how was yield / smoke?

ignore mysterious black line


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 21, 2017)

My first run of a barley sst the alfalfa has done wonders. We'll see how the barley fairs with the girls.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> What are the fastest Bodhi strain from seed you have run, and how was yield / smoke?
> 
> ignore mysterious black line


Chocolate trip 50 days and smoke was smooth. High will sneak up on you like a cat burglar.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 21, 2017)

kds710 said:


> @genuity A couple more Synergy flower shots i managed to find on another bodhi thread...first one is at 7 weeks the other couldnt tell ya
> 
> apologies for the poor picture quality
> 
> View attachment 3981955 View attachment 3981957


Do it smell like pineapple diesel.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 21, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Chocolate trip 50 days and smoke was smooth. High will sneak up on you like a cat burglar.


Thanks, amigo.



Amos Otis said:


> What are the fastest Bodhi strain from seed you have run, and how was yield / smoke?
> 
> ignore mysterious black line


I should have added, what is the fastest that is available for purchase?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> What are the fastest Bodhi strain from seed you have run, and how was yield / smoke?
> 
> ignore mysterious black line


I had 2 Space Monkeys that I chopped at 50 days with rapid ambering, mid sized and mature looking in every way. Way loud and potent. I normally go a few days longer than most so consider that. Vegging more monkeys and they already foul the nose!

Was drawn to this post by the mysterious black line______________________________.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 21, 2017)

SHOE. I've heard people talk about it. What seed bank is it?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 21, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Headiegardens on ig


Thanks man


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 21, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Thanks man


Nothing against GLG, I've heard nothing but good things. but Shoe will reserve freebies for you and GLG won't, and the communication is quicker with Shoe.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 21, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Nothing against GLG, I've heard nothing but good things. but Shoe will reserve freebies for you and GLG won't, and the communication is quicker with Shoe.


It's all good for people with IG. I don't do social media so GLG will have to do


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 21, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> It's all good for people with IG. I don't do social media so GLG will have to do


You don't have to use IG, you can just email him.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 21, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> You don't have to use IG, you can just email him.


Oh okay, I didn't know that. How would I find his email if I don't go on IG?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 21, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Oh okay, I didn't know that. How would I find his email if I don't go on IG?


[email protected]. Ask for list and ordering info, he usually replies pretty fast. Big Shoe is his handle.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 21, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> [email protected]. Ask for list and ordering info, he usually replies pretty fast. Big Shoe is his handle.


Does he take CC?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 21, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Does he take CC?


Don't think so


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 21, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Don't think so


Then he's no better then GLG  lol


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 21, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Then he's no better then GLG  lol


But he will reserve freebies, and you can communicate better in case there's a problem with your order or want to change.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 21, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> But he will reserve freebies, and you can communicate better in case there's a problem with your order or want to change.


I like GLG for the fact you get a pack of Bodhi free along with a 10 pack of Bad Dawg seeds and a t shirt


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 21, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> But he will reserve freebies, and you can communicate better in case there's a problem with your order or want to change.


and he offers six month, same as cash financing


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 21, 2017)

Plus GLG threw in an extra free pack of Bodhi in my order for a delayed shipment.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 21, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> and he offers six month, same as cash financing


He does financing for seeds?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 21, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I like GLG for the fact you get a pack of Bodhi free along with a 10 pack of Bad Dawg seeds and a t shirt


Didn't know about that, what's some good Bad Dawg seeds? Around here, you'd be better off wearing a "FUCK THE POLICE" t shirt, than a pot shirt.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 21, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Plus GLG threw in an extra free pack of Bodhi in my order for a delayed shipment.


Tell Shoe to delay your order and give you a free pack.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 21, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> He does financing for seeds?


lol, yeh and a percentage of the gross.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 21, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Didn't know about that, what's some good Bad Dawg seeds? Around here, you'd be better off wearing a "FUCK THE POLICE" t shirt, than a pot shirt.


Bad Dawg Genetics is Dragboatjeffy at GLG. He breeds his Long Bottom Leaf male with different strains and gives them as extra freebies. The pack I got was Bubba Kush (Mota Cut) x Long Bottom Leaf


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 21, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Bad Dawg Genetics is Dragboatjeffy at GLG. He breeds his Long Bottom Leaf male with different strains and gives them as extra freebies. The pack I got was Bubba Kush (Mota Cut) x Long Bottom Leaf


I'll keep that in mind, right now I got my hands full for a while


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 21, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> I'll keep that in mind, right now I got my hands full for a while


I do also but I'll probably still buy more lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 21, 2017)

3 goji raspberry standing strong, I have a 4th standing strong a week behind 

 

 

7/7 lemon G x Wookie cracked In 24 hrs. Placed in a paper towel because I want to make sure these beans are ready to grow.

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## kds710 (Jul 22, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Do it smell like pineapple diesel.


now that you mention it I do vaguely remember some pineapple in the mix of smells. But mainly it reminded me of vitamins and beef flavor ramen noodle broth. Taste is hard to remember but was nothing like the smell I can tell you that, because people liked it


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 22, 2017)

Has anyone seen this before/know what this is? It is on a pretty big outdoor plant that hasn't started flowering yet, just noticed it today. I noticed it while spraying some neem so that is why it has a drop of water on itI assume it is some kind of fungis or mold, I see it on a couple branches, it is next to 5 other big plants so just wondering should I try to clean it up with something, should I cut those branches, should I just cut the whole plant make sure it doesn't contaminate the rest of them?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2017)

Are you growing in a wetland? Are native plants nearby infected?


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 22, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Are you growing in a wetland?


No I am growing in my backyard in Maine


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 22, 2017)

Decided to take a closer look cut the branch down and split it in half to see how far the damage went and was very surprised to see this, what is it anyone know?


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 22, 2017)

damn...whatever it is, that sucks...vibes


----------



## JeffSessions (Jul 22, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Decided to take a closer look cut the branch down and split it in half to see how far the damage went and was very surprised to see this, what is it anyone know?View attachment 3982306


Wow, I was going to say from that first pic it looked like 'worm' shit. Reminds me of squash borers, which are a total MFer to deal with.


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 22, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks, amigo.
> 
> 
> 
> I should have added, what is the fastest that is available for purchase?


Id say wookie x's would be quickest. Seems to be one fast finisher show up in every wookie x ive ran. And believe it ir not i had a blueberry hashplant that looked done after 6 weeks. Fluke? No idea.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 22, 2017)

GLG is pretty great, but what a run around to get the bill paid.


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 22, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Decided to take a closer look cut the branch down and split it in half to see how far the damage went and was very surprised to see this, what is it anyone know?View attachment 3982306


.....Catapillar!! 


Thats yr culprit. 


I would recommend BT (bacillus thurgeniesis) ....... the catapillar needs to eat part of the plant that was sprayed with bt. The bacteria sickens the catapillar and it stops eating. Problem is theyre eating on the inside of the plant where u cant really spray. But it would stop new catapillars from taking hold. They can be devastating. Still i would def start with BT or you could be in for some heavy losses to mold when flowers appear. The catapillar will get in the stem and steal nutes and water and every bud down stream dies, then molds. 

Just my $0.02. Anyone can please feel free to correct me or add your own comments.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 22, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Decided to take a closer look cut the branch down and split it in half to see how far the damage went and was very surprised to see this, what is it anyone know?View attachment 3982306


Hope this helps bro 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-deal-with-beetle-stem-borers.626937/


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 22, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> .....Catapillar!!
> 
> 
> Thats yr culprit.
> ...


Thank you, I do use BT fairly consistently I don't think this eats the leaves unfortunately so doesn't seem to affect it


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 22, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Thank you, I do use BT fairly consistently I don't think this eats the leaves unfortunately so doesn't seem to affect it


Their are stem boring caterpillars too


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 22, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Bad Dawg Genetics is Dragboatjeffy at GLG. He breeds his Long Bottom Leaf male with different strains and gives them as extra freebies. The pack I got was Bubba Kush (Mota Cut) x Long Bottom Leaf


I got some SVF X LBL that was very cronic


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 22, 2017)

Angus Hung said:


> I got some SVF X LBL that was very cronic


Sweet score I haven't lucked up and got those yet. I've got the headband, deadhead, bubba kush, starfighter, and the gg#4 x lbl


----------



## greg nr (Jul 22, 2017)

goji day 53.....


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 22, 2017)

greg nr said:


> goji day 53.....
> 
> View attachment 3982387


Getting close!


----------



## greg nr (Jul 22, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Getting close!


How long does goji normally go? Is it 70 days more or less?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2017)

Spinosad.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 22, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Thank you, I do use BT fairly consistently I don't think this eats the leaves unfortunately so doesn't seem to affect it


its been said, those are squash borers.thumper60 just had an outbreak over in the newengland thread.he cut the top affected part of his plants.not sure if he uses bt or spinosad for those.i have a friend who got those bad last year,he uses monterey spinosad.
edit yeah,i just checked his thread,he uses bt.moths lay eggs on your plant,but they dont look like moths,they look like wasps,google it,its crazy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 22, 2017)

greg nr said:


> How long does goji normally go? Is it 70 days more or less?


I've ran several, a couple less than 9 weeks, a couple 10, but most in the middle.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 22, 2017)

Thought my payment got lost so I'm extra stoked with this order. Backup packs I mostly went in for that chem d x SSDD glad to have another pack of the blood orange. Dbj hooks it up as usual.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Jul 22, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Thought my payment got lost so I'm extra stoked with this order. Backup packs I mostly went in for that chem d x SSDD glad to have another pack of the blood orange. Dbj hooks it up as usual.
> View attachment 3982434


Damm thats quite a haul, ive been ordering from shoe or incanllama but thats alot of freebies, the genius thai crosses look pretty sweet, Im gonna have to give glg a try


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 22, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> Damm thats quite a haul, ive been ordering from shoe or incanllama but thats alot of freebies, the genius thai crosses look pretty sweet, Im gonna have to give glg a try


9 freebies for 6 bought packs..


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 22, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> 9 freebies for 6 bought packs..


Can't beat that with a stick


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 22, 2017)

I had capterpillar issue today also. I pulled off what i could find. Didnt see any boring as of yet so a have some praying mantis on the way to take care of things. Plus i have enough buz. on local foliage to keep them around for a bit. 

Feast away lil soldiers !!


Side note.. Ssdd and orange sunshine looking good. Lots of branching out. TTNLX appy is looking like my go to strain though. Strong sturdy, weather, pest, bug resistent plant that grows just like i like them . Stock sturdy and strong, low oder untill tickled (lol) then a sweet fruity smell and she has deep red stems and pediolas, not purple but red. Great strong looking plant. Handles fimming and topping like she asked for it. 
If anyone has an xtra pack/packs of the NL X appy cross i would gladly take them off your hands since they are checking off all my boxes for an outdoor guerila grow.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 22, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> I had capterpillar issue today also. I pulled off what i could find. Didnt see any boring as of yet so a have some praying mantis on the way to take care of things. Plus i have enough buz. on local foliage to keep them around for a bit.
> 
> Feast away lil soldiers !!
> 
> ...



The only outdoor grow I ever attempted was destroyed week 7 of flower by caterpillars.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 22, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> I had capterpillar issue today also. I pulled off what i could find. Didnt see any boring as of yet so a have some praying mantis on the way to take care of things. Plus i have enough buz. on local foliage to keep them around for a bit.
> 
> Feast away lil soldiers !!
> 
> ...


Orange sunshine huh?? Is that a tester or something new? And great to hear about the nl x appy I got mine as a gift have them put up in the vault waiting for the perfect time to pop them


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 22, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Orange sunshine huh?? Is that a tester or something new? And great to hear about the nl x appy I got mine as a gift have them put up in the vault waiting for the perfect time to pop them


Calio be coming back in rotation! fuc yeah


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 22, 2017)

The best pic of been able to get of this sweet ASS
  
2 gal pot, 2.5x2.5x5 tent, 240 watts vero 29 cob. 4 plants in there, its a little tight but i make them play nice.


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 22, 2017)

Gogi og


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 23, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Chocolate trip 50 days and smoke was smooth. High will sneak up on you like a cat burglar.


Recently lost my Choco trip, gotta get some from Bodhi.


----------



## kds710 (Jul 23, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Orange sunshine huh?? Is that a tester or something new? And great to hear about the nl x appy I got mine as a gift have them put up in the vault waiting for the perfect time to pop them


orange sunshine is actually an earlier ssdd cross, remember seeing it in old Bodhi convos on here


----------



## CanadianDank (Jul 23, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Brothers Grimm just re-released C99 from old seed stock(male) and backcrossed to the original princess clone twice. Not exactly the same formula(extra backcross) but close. I never grew the original so only going off this experience. These are amazing plants, super healthy and sooo robust. I'm growing c99, A11, A13, killer Queen and Rosetta Stone outside and couldn't be more stoked. I'm sure c99/A11 would breath life into most grows. I saw ur post before about A11 and was going to suggest Grimm A11 which is available if you look hard enough. I know this is a Bodhi thread but I'm a big A11 fan and I know there some fans on this thread.


Seriously about to buy A11, saw ur post now I am 90% about to. 
Any last minute advice for me? Already got my KQ from Grimm. Now I want either A11 or A13.


----------



## kds710 (Jul 23, 2017)

Not much to look at right now but these are the Bodhi seedlings we got goin atm. Top pic Space Monkey sprouted 7/11 growing at a nice pace...second pic Dream Beaver x10 sprouted 7/20. Sucks to have ended up with just 5 Space Monkeys so hopefully get atleast 1 or 2 girls, have read nothing but awesome reviews on what growers are finding in these packs. Dream Beaver is one I've been interested in a long time now so 5 space monkeys gave us the perfect excuse to pop em. Here they are for now until they are worth posting again


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 23, 2017)

CanadianDank said:


> Seriously about to buy A11, saw ur post now I am 90% about to.
> Any last minute advice for me? Already got my KQ from Grimm. Now I want either A11 or A13.


Nice way to dig deep in the thread you won't be sorry it's the real deal. A11 is giving off more scent and seems a bigger yeald(and cheaper) so that's what I would do. $80 is a good deal they don't price gouge. Enjoy that Kq she's guaranteed to blow ur mind....anytime!


----------



## CanadianDank (Jul 23, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Nice way to dig deep in the thread you won't be sorry it's the real deal. A11 is giving off more scent and seems a bigger yeald(and cheaper) so that's what I would do. $80 is a good deal they don't price gouge. Enjoy that Kq she's guaranteed to blow ur mind....anytime!


Haha thanks for that you're the man! 
Just needed some last minute reassurance haha.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jul 23, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Has anyone seen this before/know what this is? It is on a pretty big outdoor plant that hasn't started flowering yet, just noticed it today. I noticed it while spraying some neem so that is why it has a drop of water on itView attachment 3982292View attachment 3982293I assume it is some kind of fungis or mold, I see it on a couple branches, it is next to 5 other big plants so just wondering should I try to clean it up with something, should I cut those branches, should I just cut the whole plant make sure it doesn't contaminate the rest of them?


That is a squash vine borer. It looks like a red wasp and it lays little red dot eggs in clusters under the leaves. They hatch and the white larva type thing bores into the stem and eats the inside. They have wrecked my squash many times. I did not know they ate cannabis plants. Check under the leaves on all of your plants and look for the eggs.

This is what the adult looks like.


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 23, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> The best pic of been able to get of this sweet ASS
> View attachment 3982727 View attachment 3982728
> 2 gal pot, 2.5x2.5x5 tent, 240 watts vero 29 cob. 4 plants in there, its a little tight but i make them play nice.


Next time you show your ASS id like it to be a bit more revealing. Plz.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 23, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Next time you show your ASS id like it to be a bit more revealing. Plz.


He bic'd his ASS on the internet.... what else could you need


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 23, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Next time you show your ASS id like it to be a bit more revealing. Plz.





luv2grow said:


> He bic'd his ASS on the internet.... what else could you need


it may not be the biggest ASS, but it is a pretty sweet one. And those were teaser shots. I can take a nice top down shot just for you tonight.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 23, 2017)

All this talk and pics of ttNLxAppy is giving me the urge to re-visit the rest of my pack. 
I've been siting here with my Bodhi packs since 8am trying to nail down what to pop. 

This is what I'm germing ATM
Apollo F4 Selects
Time Bandit
Sour Butter 
and my remaining seeds of Wolf Pack



But I think Id also like to throw in something a little different. Anyone have any experience with these? Recs please?
*Super Silver Hash Plant
Silver Mountain
Snow Temple
Mountain Temple* (haven't seen much on the Temple Xs in a while other than Tree of Life)

Also, does anyone know where to find packs Garlic Pickle. I want this one bad!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 23, 2017)

My ASS is on round two - half way thru flower. I kept the purple pheno and another that resembles the one Cletus is running.
I also threw all the extra clones outside along with the extras of Blood Orange x Genius Thai.
I really loved the terps on the Blood Orange and imagine the extracts would be quite amazing.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 23, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Has anyone seen this before/know what this is? It is on a pretty big outdoor plant that hasn't started flowering yet, just noticed it today. I noticed it while spraying some neem so that is why it has a drop of water on itView attachment 3982292View attachment 3982293I assume it is some kind of fungis or mold, I see it on a couple branches, it is next to 5 other big plants so just wondering should I try to clean it up with something, should I cut those branches, should I just cut the whole plant make sure it doesn't contaminate the rest of them?


I just always called those stem borers. The only thing I ever found to kill them is a steel high E string. They bore up, thread the guitar string up the stem until you feel a satisfying pop!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2017)

I have run one ASS and will do it again....very nice!


----------



## denverjim (Jul 23, 2017)

I grew ssdd last year mine smelled like butter with a hint of blueberry. Similar to the blue moonshine I also grew (blue moon needed some curing for the smell)


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 23, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> All this talk and pics of ttNLxAppy is giving me the urge to re-visit the rest of my pack.
> I've been siting here with my Bodhi packs since 8am trying to nail down what to pop.
> 
> This is what I'm germing ATM
> ...


I highly recommend mountain temple. If you search this thread I've posted many pics and descriptions.

Some phenos lean a little more chemmy.

Some have some really nice recessive haze terps on f2s and crosses.

You may need to hunt a whole pack to find a structure you like. Some phenos are a bit airy for my taste. Found a keeper in a pack I've been running a bit over a year.

Bought another pack.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 23, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I highly recommend mountain temple. If you search this thread I've posted many pics and descriptions.
> 
> Some phenos lean a little more chemmy.
> 
> ...


I think I've narrowed it down to MT and SSHP. But it sounds like I should do the whole pack and not fool with just a few beans.
I swear...if I had a massive greenhouse I'd be throwing down every single pack of Bodhi I had and then some!
It is so hard to choose...even when doing a half dozen crosses at once

Thanks for recs. I'm off to search for your pics


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 23, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> My ASS is on round two - half way thru flower. I kept the purple pheno and another that resembles the one Cletus is running.
> I also threw all the extra clones outside along with the extras of Blood Orange x Genius Thai.
> I really loved the terps on the Blood Orange and imagine the extracts would quite amazing.


I got 2 fems in a whole pack. Totally digging them though! They are both very similar, only difference i have seen is #4 has the tightest internodle spacing. Thing just stacks! #2, same general structure, leaf shape and size, smell and bud structure are all the same. If i look at them from the side, i can tell em apart easily though. How long did yours take to finish? Ive got the 2 from seed in the flower room and 1 clone in the tent, day 40, couple outside, some friends running em outside but havnt finished one yet! 
 
#2 on the right, #4 on the left. 3 more cowbells in the back.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 23, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think I've narrowed it down to MT and SSHP. But it sounds like I should do the whole pack and not fool with just a few beans.
> I swear...if I had a massive greenhouse I'd be throwing down every single pack of Bodhi I had and then some!
> It is so hard to choose...even when doing a half dozen crosses at once
> 
> Thanks for recs. I'm off to search for you pics


I ran the whole pack in 3 runs. Found my keeper on the first go (4/14 I think).

The other ladies were good. This one was just a bit more sativa than the others. Finicky but worth it when dialed in.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 23, 2017)

Also, did this yesterday. Lemon lotus, 6 beanz. Checked today, so far 3 have popped. Little Zeus juice and some mykos.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 23, 2017)

That lavender jack sounds very interesting. I wanna try the brothers Grimm sumday just got so much shit I got to run gonna after I clear out my veg tent I'm gonna run straight thunderfudge gear except for sum humble pie I'm gonna pop but it's gonna be a while before I clear out my veg tent probably another 2 or 3 weeks maybe even a month on sum that I topped and lst'd. I got my face off og and 3 og's in flower 2 of each . And I got 6 yeti fuel 6 Hindu hashplant 6 sweet and sour chem and 6 time bandits and I think 1 or 2 bodhis apollo 11


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 23, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Next time you show your ASS id like it to be a bit more revealing. Plz.


Just for you. My sweet little ass. 
Top down as promised:
 
Upskirt:And deep penetration:
 Of the canopy. Sickos!


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 23, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Just for you. My sweet little ass.
> Top down as promised:
> View attachment 3983332
> Upskirt:View attachment 3983333And deep penetration:
> View attachment 3983334 Of the canopy. Sickos!


Whats your ASS smelling like?


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 24, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Whats your ASS smelling like?


im going to have to do the ol scratch n sniff test, ill let you know. I smell it all the time but havnt really given it a full anal-asys.


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 24, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> im going to have to do the ol scratch n sniff test, ill let you know. I smell it all the time but havnt really given it a full anal-asys.


If you rub your ASS with your fingers and sniff you should get a nice anal-asys of the scent its producing. Depends what u feed your ASS.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 24, 2017)

SSDD at forty days leans very much Indica and has extreme trich development once firm buds and not especially large plant. Very low odor to me and compared to 2 Knight Riders from Greenpoint at same age but the frost is very nice.

Just put 3 Space Monkeys in flower tent and they stink more than anything in there already! Skunk and turpentine? Very Skunky right now.


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 24, 2017)

Has anyone grown both sunshine 4 as well as (chem d × ssdd)?

Im curious as to how the D compares to the 4. Ss4 is phenomenal for all you chem lovers. Most phenos have chem nose and appeal but the flavor has a delicious ssdd flavor. 

I saw pretty low phenotypical variance. Seems the chem4 is more dominant bu not complete dominance, as the ssdd does influence each pheno. My curiosity is the dominance of the chemD opposed to chem4. My favorite ss4 was the lone ssdd leaner (who woulda guessed lol), but only found 1 from the pack and didnt like its longer flower time and slightly inferior flower structure and i mean slightly. Dont get me wrong, the chem leaners aint nothin to shake a stick at and i kept one. Ok 2, for further testing.

I have a feeling that its not the chem4 thats over dom, its that the ssdd terp profile that im chasing is kinda recessive. Only about 1 per pack, ime. Of the ssdd dad Ive grown ss4, barefoot dr, (gg4×ssdd), blue sunshine and (lemon diesel × ssdd). Last 2 are currently testing and in late flower. The soft floral of the ssdd combines with dank sours to create a sort of scent and flavor that is to die for. Its become my all time favorite flavor profile. It also combines w fruity terps beautifly. Go figure.

Blows my mind how bodhi can take 2 ledendary cuts that are already great in their own respect and combine em to make something even better, and he does it time and time again. Bodhi is King! Long live the King!


----------



## J Larue (Jul 24, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> If you rub your ASS with your fingers and sniff you should get a nice anal-asys of the scent its producing. Depends what u feed your ASS.


----------



## kds710 (Jul 24, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Just for you. My sweet little ass.
> Top down as promised:
> View attachment 3983332
> Upskirt:View attachment 3983333And deep penetration:
> View attachment 3983334 Of the canopy. Sickos!


how do you feel about the smaller size squares for trellising compared to the normal 6" ? btw nice ASS


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 24, 2017)

cracking up over here with all these ass puns 

had to log in just to tell y'all


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 24, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Has anyone grown both sunshine 4 as well as (chem d × ssdd)?
> 
> Im curious as to how the D compares to the 4. Ss4 is phenomenal for all you chem lovers. Most phenos have chem nose and appeal but the flavor has a delicious ssdd flavor.
> 
> ...


Just getting ready to grab a pack of the chem D x ssdd . maybe a few actually. I can run both side by side, single res/same light


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 24, 2017)

All this chem talk makes me really want to grab a pack of Cluster funk. Anyone on here grown it out lately.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 24, 2017)

kds710 said:


> how do you feel about the smaller size squares for trellising compared to the normal 6" ? btw nice ASS


I think its better if you are using it to train the plants out as it gives you more options closer together as far as where to train out to. And thank you!


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 24, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> All this chem talk makes me really want to grab a pack of Cluster funk. Anyone on here grown it out lately.


Got 4 going right now! Just put clones in for sexing. 6 beanz left in the vault


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 24, 2017)

Round two. Lt left, Goji right. Seeds came out perfect on the last ones. Stoked on that and grabbed around 5 hangars off each plant. Not fantastic but great for me getting my mc-puffy pants back on. Should be a fun journey adding the chucking in on em. This is the mom run with the new light. 4 Qb 304's with a meanwell 320 @ 2800ma. Turned all the way down and as high hung as possible.


----------



## J Larue (Jul 24, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> cracking up over here with all these ass puns


Why just talk about ass, boys? Go get ya some.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 24, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> If you rub your ASS with your fingers and sniff you should get a nice anal-asys of the scent its producing. Depends what u feed your ASS.


the deed has been done. Though it left my fingers quite sticky, the aromas exuding from my ass are pungent but pleasant. Skunky funk, evergreen and gear oil. A little sweetness in there as well. A little fruity, but not your typical berry assortment. Well go with a touch of stone fruit for now. My other cut has alot more sweetness to it. Ill touch on that at a later date. As for feeding, nectar for the gods, can list the bottles i run if youre interested. Medium is promix hp amended with happy frog jump start and earthworm castings. Mykos wp, slf-100 and mammoth p for innoculants. Last 2 weeks i finnish with herculean harvest, aphordites extraction and less frequent but continue with the microbes.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 24, 2017)

J Larue said:


> Why just talk about ass, boys? Go get ya some.
> View attachment 3984021


Thats my plan once all my work is done!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 25, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> All this chem talk makes me really want to grab a pack of Cluster funk. Anyone on here grown it out lately.


Haven't grown it since last fall but I have grown two packs of it and I will say I definitely think about buying another pack there are some gems in there no doubt


----------



## ganjafather27 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hey bodhi fans, I want to try running a couple bodhi strains in my garden, but I've never grown any of their seeds. 

What are some must grabs? I'm thinking goji oj, but I'd also like a nice 60 day sativa. 

What are the best house strains they have?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 25, 2017)

ganjafather27 said:


> Hey bodhi fans, I want to try running a couple bodhi strains in my garden, but I've never grown any of their seeds.
> 
> What are some must grabs? I'm thinking goji oj, but I'd also like a nice 60 day sativa.
> 
> What are the best house strains they have?


I was in the same situation. I ended up grabbing Goji OG and Sunshine Daydream. I ordered from GreatlakesGenetics and got a free pack of Bodhi with my purchase. I picked up Wolf Pack. They still have that deal going on. Buy 2 Bodhi, get 1 Free along with a free t-shirt.


----------



## ganjafather27 (Jul 25, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I was in the same situation. I ended up grabbing Goji OG and Sunshine Daydream. I ordered from GreatlakesGenetics and got a free pack of Bodhi with my purchase. I picked up Wolf Pack. They still have that deal going on. Buy 2 Bodhi, get 1 Free along with a free t-shirt.


Nice thanks man! I was looking on James seeds Co because they have a buy 2 get 1 free deal as well. Glad to see there are a couple vendors running that deal though!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 25, 2017)

ganjafather27 said:


> Nice thanks man! I was looking on James seeds Co because they have a buy 2 get 1 free deal as well. Glad to see there are a couple vendors running that deal though!


I just had a look. Their freebie list is quite small with only 4 to choose from. GreatlakesGenetics has 18 to choose from. 
Also, with your order from GLG, they include another free pack of Bad Dawg Genetics seeds.


----------



## ganjafather27 (Jul 25, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I just had a look. Their freebie list is quite small with only 4 to choose from. GreatlakesGenetics has 18 to choose from.
> Also, with your order from GLG, they include another free pack of Bad Dawg Genetics seeds.


Fuck ya that sounds like a really good deal. Thanks!


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 25, 2017)

J Larue said:


> View attachment 3983700


ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 25, 2017)

ganjafather27 said:


> Nice thanks man! I was looking on James seeds Co because they have a buy 2 get 1 free deal as well. Glad to see there are a couple vendors running that deal though!


Sativa would be Silver mountain, Mountain temple, prayer tower sativa, buddha hand. The mountain temple is supposed to finish faster.


----------



## J Larue (Jul 25, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS ASS


Says the 10 year old.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jul 25, 2017)

Those freebie Bad Dog genetics are good seeds. They are mostly crosses with a Long Bottom Leaf Male.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 25, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Those freebie Bad Dog genetics are good seeds. They are mostly crosses with a Long Bottom Leaf Male.


Resuliting in what kind of smoke?


----------



## kds710 (Jul 25, 2017)

J Larue said:


> Says the 10 year old.


Like you don't know its a joke about Appalachian super skunk. Do you have anything useful Bodhi related to contribute here?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 25, 2017)

After monitoring this thread for 5 years, I have finally decided to add Bodhi to my garden.
Ordered Granola Funk(GSC X Wookie 15), Phone Home(Triangle Kush X Wookie 15), and GG4 X Sunshine Daydream.
Looking forward to trying these awesome genetics!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 25, 2017)

Sunbiz1 said:


> After monitoring this thread for 5 years, I have finally decided to add Bodhi to my garden.
> Ordered Granola Funk(GSC X Wookie 15), Phone Home(Triangle Kush X Wookie 15), and GG4 X Sunshine Daydream.
> Looking forward to trying these awesome genetics!


Taking like plunge like I just did! Where did you order from? GLG?


----------



## kds710 (Jul 25, 2017)

Sunbiz1 said:


> After monitoring this thread for 5 years, I have finally decided to add Bodhi to my garden.
> Ordered Granola Funk(GSC X Wookie 15), Phone Home(Triangle Kush X Wookie 15), and GG4 X Sunshine Daydream.
> Looking forward to trying these awesome genetics!


where was the gg4xssdd??


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 25, 2017)

kds710 said:


> where was the gg4xssdd??


It's a freebie on GLG. I got that one and Wolf Pack as freebies


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 25, 2017)

ganjafather27 said:


> Nice thanks man! I was looking on James seeds Co because they have a buy 2 get 1 free deal as well. Glad to see there are a couple vendors running that deal though!


That's who I ordered from, good prices but assumed I had to choose 1 of the below. 
James Bean Promo:
********CURRENT BODHI PROMO********

*PURCHASE ANY 2 PACKS OF BODHI GEAR AND RECEIVE A FREE FULL PACK OF YOUR CHOICE FROM THE FOLLOWING LIST*

* GG4 x SUNSHINE DAYDREAM -RECOMMENDED FOR OUTDOOR-*

*LEMON LOTUS (LEMON G x SNOW LOTUS)*

*BINGO PAJAMA (KUDRA x APPALACHIA)*

*SNOW LOTUS MEGA MIX

*


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 25, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> It's a freebie on GLG. I got that one and Wolf Pack as freebies


I wonder why the GG4 X SD is outdoor recommended.
I haven't run outdoors in several years, but when I do it's clone only. So I have no choice but to start indoors.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 25, 2017)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I wonder why the GG4 X SD is outdoor recommended.
> I haven't run outdoors in several years, but when I do it's clone only. So I have no choice but to start indoors.


Probably grows bid as hell.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 25, 2017)

Sunbiz1 said:


> After monitoring this thread for 5 years, I have finally decided to add Bodhi to my garden.
> Ordered Granola Funk(GSC X Wookie 15), Phone Home(Triangle Kush X Wookie 15), and GG4 X Sunshine Daydream.
> Looking forward to trying these awesome genetics!


Fuck yes to granola funk! Im loving more cowbell and all i can think everytime i see a pic is more cowbell more better! On my list of to gets but not the top right now, trying to get more diversity first..... though i dont have any with the wookie 15 dad...


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Probably grows bid as hell.


Have read speculations of stability. Meaning it may want to herm with indoor conditions. I think it was in this thread like a month or 2 ago. Or it just gets really big. Couple people ive seen running it indoors!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 25, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Fuck yes to granola funk! Im loving more cowbell and all i can think everytime i see a pic is more cowbell more better! On my list of to gets but not the top right now, trying to get more diversity first..... though i dont have any with the wookie 15 dad...


The phone home I wanted to try as I'm hoping to pheno hunt locate a triangle kush dominant.
Back in the 90's it was all I smoked when I lived in Florida, otherwise known as OG kush.
I've been missing that Florida Skunk for almost 2 decades.
Yum Yum.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 25, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Have read speculations of stability. Meaning it may want to herm with indoor conditions. I think it was in this thread like a month or 2 ago. Or it just gets really big. Couple people ive seen running it indoors!


Correct. Prone to Hermie it seems. You know if it didn't that would not have been a freebie strain that's for sure. Still fire to be had I imagine tho.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 25, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Correct. Prone to Hermie it seems. You know if it didn't that would not have been a freebie strain that's for sure. Still fire to be had I imagine tho.


Yay! I did a good job!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 25, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Yay! I did a good job!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 25, 2017)

Most gg4 crooses are prone to hermie. 
. Just keep an eye on things thats all. I got a few gg4 crosses going outdoors and i do gotta say they are bigger than anything else i got going though. They just exploded in the past week.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 25, 2017)

J Larue said:


> Says the 10 year old.


Says the ass.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 25, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Most gg4 crooses are prone to hermie.
> . Just keep an eye on things thats all. I got a few gg4 crosses going outdoors and i do gotta say they are bigger than anything else i got going though. They just exploded in the past week.


I've got 4 GG crosses going now. I purposely waited until recently to germ these. Figured by the time they're ready to flower cooler weather will be here and heat stress wont be an issue.
I think Bodhi is far more careful about releasing beans with any kind of issues and would rather issue a warning and have them available as freebies. It giver buyers the choice to run these genetics or not. Where other breeders charge $$$ and just "expect you to know" GG, Cookies, etc can be 'sensitive".
I appreciate the warning but I'd probably still run them inside with a sharp eye.


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 25, 2017)

Landos stash..9 weeks


----------



## kds710 (Jul 26, 2017)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 3984474 Landos stash..9 weeksView attachment 3984472View attachment 3984473


killin it!


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 26, 2017)

So I got Dream Beaver, Wolfpack, SSDD, Blueberry Hashplant, Silver Mountain, and Oroblanco. The wifey wants a good tasting smoke, give me some opinions on what's best for that.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jul 26, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Resuliting in what kind of smoke?


He does a Bodhi Style where he has a male (LBL) and crosses it select females. Being the owner of GLG. I am sure he access to quality stock. Some females stock Deadhead OG, Stardog, Blackberry Banna kush and some Bodhi females with his blessing. I am finishing a DeadHead OG. Looks great 6' tall plant.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 26, 2017)

Anybody was lucky and got a pack of tranquil elephantizer


----------



## greg nr (Jul 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Anybody was lucky and got a pack of tranquil elephantizer


Heck, I'd grow that out just based on the name........


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 26, 2017)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 3984474 Landos stash..9 weeksView attachment 3984472View attachment 3984473


Are You using LEDs in Your veg AND bud room ?

You say You are in week 9 of fruit... how much longer You gunna let those go for ?


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 26, 2017)

In my flower room I have a combo of l.e.d. and hps...I run the same combo in the veg chamber..she is coming down this weekend.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 26, 2017)

Magenta hashplant somewhere between week5-6, my only female from a pack but when it turns out like this I am not disappointed especially since it was a freebie.Can't tell in the picture because it's taken on an old iPad but buds are about 50/50 green and purple right now


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 26, 2017)

wow @J Larue while i understand you're not getting other poster's humor regarding the ASS strain -- you can just skim through those posts and move on but now i will not be able to un-see that photo. i have never said this before on this web site: but you're an ass for posting that.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 26, 2017)

Seriously bro. @J Larue you took it a little too far there bro. All because you thought it was childish you had to take it to a whole nother level. Grow up.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 26, 2017)

yeah man probably only parts of this thread i don't like last three pages would be nice if you could tuck that sort of shit in a spoiler quote or something so rest fo us don't have to see it.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 26, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> wow @J Larue while i understand you're not getting other poster's humor regarding the ASS pheno -- you can just skim through those posts and move on but now i will not be able to un-see that photo. i have never said this before on this web site: but you're an ass for posting that.





40AmpstoFreedom said:


> yeah man probably only parts of this thread i don't like last three pages would be nice if you could tuck that sort of shit in a spoiler quote or something so rest fo us don't have to see it.


The ignore button is a wonderful tool!


----------



## J Larue (Jul 26, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> wow @J Larue while i understand you're not getting other poster's humor regarding the ASS strain -- you can just skim through those posts and move on but now i will not be able to un-see that photo. i have never said this before on this web site: but you're an ass for posting that.


Yeah, I guess....lol.



cuddlesthesheep said:


> Seriously bro. @J Larue you took it a little too far there bro. .


You're probably right, cuddles.



40AmpstoFreedom said:


> yeah man probably only parts of this thread i don't like last three pages would be nice if you could tuck that sort of shit in a spoiler quote or something so rest fo us don't have to see it.


Good advice which I will take. Thanks. I'm just hoping to stop what I see as a dangerous and perilous trend. Why, next thing you know, instead of getting their jollies by talking about a$$, they'll be posting pics of smoking a$$, and who wants to see that?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 26, 2017)

Ugh this is all getting quite old. I enjoy Bodhi threads because they normally are very mature and laid back. This is just starting to get silly popping into this thread.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jul 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Anybody was lucky and got a pack of tranquil elephantizer


Did some TE packs become available recently?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 26, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> Did some TE packs become available recently?


Nah I wish. I was seeing if anyone got in on the first drop..


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 26, 2017)

Pretty rediculous 1 dipshit can ruin a good vibe, but like most it is short lived and most overlook it and just move on. 

Well,, i was going to actually post some nice veg pics i took earlier but they somehowe no longer exist on my phone.
Now i feel like the dipshit  Anyhowe, i hear some new nice strains comming down the pipeline.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 26, 2017)

Sunbiz1 said:


> After monitoring this thread for 5 years, I have finally decided to add Bodhi to my garden.
> Ordered Granola Funk(GSC X Wookie 15), Phone Home(Triangle Kush X Wookie 15), and GG4 X Sunshine Daydream.
> Looking forward to trying these awesome genetics!


Even more stubborn than I was. Come on in, the water's fine.


----------



## maxamus1 (Jul 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Anybody was lucky and got a pack of tranquil elephantizer


Picked up Rollin 88 from stray so maybe find a TE leaner.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 26, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Picked up Rollin 88 from stray so maybe find a TE leaner.


What's the cross and where you grab that?


----------



## maxamus1 (Jul 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What's the cross and where you grab that?



Picked it up from shoe
Rollin' 88
(Tranquil Elephantizer remix x Snow Queen)


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 26, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Picked it up from shoe
> Rollin' 88
> (Tranquil Elephantizer remix x Snow Queen)


Thanks fam


----------



## maxamus1 (Jul 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Thanks fam


Anytime boss.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 26, 2017)

Oh my got a little taster puff of this Goji still a tiny wet. She's killing it in taste and rub smell from my previous 3 pheno's. Very happy  to finally get into a true stress free run with her under the LeD's.


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I wonder why the GG4 X SD is outdoor recommended.
> I haven't run outdoors in several years, but when I do it's clone only. So I have no choice but to start indoors.





Cletus clem said:


> Have read speculations of stability. Meaning it may want to herm with indoor conditions. I think it was in this thread like a month or 2 ago. Or it just gets really big. Couple people ive seen running it indoors!





Vato_504 said:


> Probably grows bid as hell.


Had 2 of the 3 females throw nanners when i tested the gg4×ssdd. One of em i kicked out the room halfway because it was like a half n half male/female. The other threw single nanners out most of the preflowers. But they were sterile and that cut is now my #1 cut. Super loud sour smells. Reminds me of sour d. Pine skunk sour and with a floral '"dryer sheet -like" ssdd finish. Pretty similar to sunshine4.

If i woulda seen 'outdoor only' i would have never popped em and i wouldn't have my "precious" today. Im very grateful to have this cut and i hope i always do.

Edit - oh and one of the phenos was lanky as hell. Not recommended for height restrictions. The keeper i selected is normal size


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 26, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> So I got Dream Beaver, Wolfpack, SSDD, Blueberry Hashplant, Silver Mountain, and Oroblanco. The wifey wants a good tasting smoke, give me some opinions on what's best for that.


One thing about SSDD that sets it above the rest..... the smell translates to flavor very well. Better than most crosses ive tried.


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 26, 2017)

J Larue said:


> Yeah, I guess....lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ASS


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 26, 2017)

More cowbell, day 44. Getting plump, purple and phrosty!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 26, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> One thing about SSDD that sets it above the rest..... the smell translates to flavor very well. Better than most crosses ive tried.


Yes it does, apbx720. Its one of the few that requires very little cure time to enjoy. Fully cured and its over the top! I find myself comparing it to "newer" stuff all the time.

On that note - I just trimmed up 3 Guava Ds from Top Dawg and 3 Dream beaver. I don't know which one stunk worse.
I'd run out of gloves and went at it barehanded and at the end my hands stunk like garlicky onions - rotting bad breath - funky dishwater (even gray water for those familiar with a septic)
Thankfully a lot of that doesn't transfer to taste and with a good cure it gets "better"...more complex I guess.


----------



## kds710 (Jul 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Anybody was lucky and got a pack of tranquil elephantizer


My brother managed to grab one pack of the remix back when it was in stock every once in a blue moon on attitude. Probably hold on to packs like these because wether we ever grow them or not i look at early releases like this one as collectibles, reason i plan on buying atleast 2 of everything from now on so i can grow some and have a pack in the vault. Can't for the life of me come up with any reason to not have any SSDD at this point other than taking it's availability for granted all this time


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2017)

kds710 said:


> My brother managed to grab one pack of the remix back when it was in stock every once in a blue moon on attitude. Probably hold on to packs like these because wether we ever grow them or not i look at early releases like this one as collectibles, reason i plan on buying atleast 2 of everything from now on so i can grow some and have a pack in the vault. Can't for the life of me come up with any reason to not have any SSDD at this point other than taking it's availability for granted all this time


Did y'all run it yet


----------



## kds710 (Jul 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Did y'all run it yet


have not but if/when we ever do it'll be well documented most likely here on riu


----------



## COGrown (Jul 27, 2017)

Ancient OG f1 males. I had seven beans of ancient og left, but i got five males. Positive side, though, i found two nice resinous males to continue the line with.


----------



## kds710 (Jul 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yes it does, apbx720. Its one of the few that requires very little cure time to enjoy. Fully cured and its over the top! I find myself comparing it to "newer" stuff all the time.
> 
> On that note - I just trimmed up 3 Guava Ds from Top Dawg and 3 Dream beaver. I don't know which one stunk worse.
> I'd run out of gloves and went at it barehanded and at the end my hands stunk like garlicky onions - rotting bad breath - funky dishwater (even gray water for those familiar with a septic)
> Thankfully a lot of that doesn't transfer to taste and with a good cure it gets "better"...more complex I guess.


Do you have an instagram where you post pics of your bud? Always interested in more Beaver pics


----------



## kds710 (Jul 27, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Ancient OG f1 males. I had seven beans of ancient og left, but i got five males. Positive side, though, i found two nice resinous males to continue the line with.
> View attachment 3985301 View attachment 3985302 View attachment 3985305
> View attachment 3985316


Very nice thats one i never even had a shot at. Never once saw the ancient in stock unfimortunately


----------



## COGrown (Jul 27, 2017)

kds710 said:


> Very nice thats one i never even had a shot at. Never once saw the ancient in stock unfimortunately


One very small drop at the attitude in either 2012 or 2013 and then not released again. Bodhi lost the 72 Iranian mom, so nothing else with her was made. I got one female from the first four, great sticky chunky oldschool indica bud, but with a lemon cleaner taste. Unfortunately i did not keep her as she was not as good as my goji og keeper, but i now realize that was an unreasonably high standard. Ancient yielded better and had a really nice euphoric high. Hopefully my f2s will capture that adequately.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

kds710 said:


> Do you have an instagram where you post pics of your bud? Always interested in more Beaver pics


Nope. I'm just an Instagram stalker. But I do have a bunch of pics to post and I'm gonna do my best to get them up today.


----------



## Tstat (Jul 27, 2017)

Wow, so I am PSYCHED! Last week one of my Wolf Packs turned out to be female and today... a goji! I'm really jacked about this because I really thought this particular plant would be male. It grew faster, stronger, and bigger than the the rest of them. But, much to my surprise there are a couple of tiny white hairs appearing! I immediately took more clones!


----------



## COGrown (Jul 27, 2017)

My two Ancient OG females.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 27, 2017)

Almost full then I can stop...


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Almost full then I can stop...
> View attachment 3985392


What you got in there


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 27, 2017)

Glad I'm not addicted.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Glad I'm not addicted.
> View attachment 3985419


What's the one at the bottom with the ray Davies in it


----------



## ShyGuru (Jul 27, 2017)

@Vato_504 Kinky temple. Ray Davies c-99 x Temple


----------



## Tstat (Jul 27, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Glad I'm not addicted.


Holy shit! Give two or three from each pack!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 27, 2017)

Got my first ever tester seeds in! Gonna put them in water right now figure out where I have space for them later.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

*::IC HEAVY::::*
Here's some Bodhi porn as promised. Better late than never 

My SSDD "shortie"



And another SSDD


Gogi OG. Off to the left an my ASS getting a 2nd run

ASS


Dream Beaver



Space Cake




Mothers Milk


Got a few others going too but not much to see yet- Cobra Lips, Cherry Sunshine, White Lotus (Time Bandits were all males so no pics)
I'll throw these up soon. I don't wanna jam up the thread with too many pics so for those interested I'm heading over to the Bad Dawg thread to upload my pics of Deadhead x LBL and Headband x LBL
Have a super stoney day everyone


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2017)

Headin' over to Bad Dawg to check out the Headband/LBL.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 27, 2017)

Sunshine 4 almost gone at glg. Only 2 packs left.


----------



## Tstat (Jul 27, 2017)

Tstat said:


> It grew faster, stronger, and bigger than the the rest of them.


Anyone have any info or opinion on this particularly huge pheno? I have read there are two, a big one and a smaller strawberry one. I am assuming this one is the first pheno...


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2017)

One pack!


----------



## greg nr (Jul 27, 2017)

Goji and SSDD day 58:


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jul 27, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Almost full then I can stop...
> View attachment 3985392


Keep telling yourself that. I'm in the same boat although the water is not as deep... At least my pocket isn't. I'm not going to lie, I'm jealous. I think I'm going to start a Bodhi Anonymous and charge five at the door... Then I can buy more seeds!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2017)

Bodhi 
Lucky charms 
Bandaloop 
Dragonsblood 
Red eye Jedi
Purple sunshine 
Deep line alchemy 
Black triangle 
Satsuma
Heavenly hashplant 
Guava hashplant 
Green lotus 
Purple Wookie
Clusterfunk
Chem91 jb x snow lotus 
Oroblanco
Hindu hashplant 
Cobra lips 
Sunshine daydream
Appalachian super skunk
Dream lotus
Jungle spice 
Elfinstone
Nepali og x goji og
Silver mountain 
Stardawg x ssdd
Sunshine 4

Cherry hashplant 

TT nl#6 x Appalachia 

Hollyweed

Lavender jack 

Wolf pack 

The fuzz

Space cake 

More cowbell

Barefoot doctor 

Angelica

Strange brew 

Goji og

Lemon penetration 

Blueberry snow

Lazy lightning 

Love triangle 

Wookie 41 x ssdd

Blue tara 

Dream beaver 

Prayer tower 

Lemon hashplant 

Afgooey hashplant 

Afgooey x ssdd 

Chocolate trip 

Strawberry Milk x Dread Bread 

We all in the same boat


----------



## kds710 (Jul 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> *::IC HEAVY::::*
> 
> Got a few others going too but not much to see yet- Cobra Lips, Cherry Sunshine, White Lotus (Time Bandits were all males so no pics)
> I'll throw these up soon. I don't wanna jam up the thread with too many pics so for those interested I'm heading over to the Bad Dawg thread to upload my pics of Deadhead x LBL and Headband x LBL
> Have a super stoney day everyone


impressed! and whats the bad part about Bodhi porn in the Bodhi thread? I don't think there is enough. Pictures of what we all grow and/or want to grow is just as helpful as written information if not more in a lot of cases like me, I usually know a lot from researching packs I plan on popping but have yet to see pictures usually, so the more the better imo...thanks btw


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Sunshine 4 almost gone at glg. Only 2 packs left.


0 packs left....


kds710 said:


> impressed! and whats the bad part about Bodhi porn in the Bodhi thread? I don't think there is enough. Pictures of what we all grow and/or want to grow is just as helpful as written information if not more in a lot of cases like me, I usually know a lot from researching packs I plan on popping but have yet to see pictures usually, so the more the better imo...thanks btw


I didn't want to suck up too much bandwidth, lol


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jul 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Bodhi
> Lucky charms
> Bandaloop
> Dragonsblood
> ...


Damn, I would love to have a lucky charms pack! I've been seeing number5 phenos of that and it looks like a neon green marshmallow with trich frost lol. I believe one of his main projects for this years releases is to have a couple Lucky Charms crosses and perhaps even a f2 pack.



Does anyone know why this Sunshine 4 is supposed to be that good? I mean I know its a Bodhi pod, so it's gotta be flame, but I mean there are 100's of seed packs out there. Why is this one so special?


----------



## limonene (Jul 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Bodhi
> Lucky charms
> Bandaloop
> Dragonsblood
> ...


theres an absolutely killer pheno to be found in the nepali x goji f3. Some of the tastiest herb I've come across and it really yields like a beast too. Can be sensitive though. To what exactly i cant say.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Damn, I would love to have a lucky charms pack! I've been seeing number5 phenos of that and it looks like a neon green marshmallow with trich frost lol. I believe one of his main projects for this years releases is to have a couple Lucky Charms crosses and perhaps even a f2 pack.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why this Sunshine 4 is supposed to be that good? I mean I know its a Bodhi pod, so it's gotta be flame, but I mean there are 100's of seed packs out there. Why is this one so special?


Honestly, I think it has to do with the shinning thorough reviews posted by the trusted growers here. 
I know that's what sold me on it and I'd been wavering for weeks/months.


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 27, 2017)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Damn, I would love to have a lucky charms pack! I've been seeing number5 phenos of that and it looks like a neon green marshmallow with trich frost lol. I believe one of his main projects for this years releases is to have a couple Lucky Charms crosses and perhaps even a f2 pack.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why this Sunshine 4 is supposed to be that good? I mean I know its a Bodhi pod, so it's gotta be flame, but I mean there are 100's of seed packs out there. Why is this one so special?


Has killed a few cups taking 1st and 2nd in a few testing at over 30%. You're right though it's just the B man and his magic.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

So was it confirmed that it was indeed Bodhis Sunshine 4 that took the cup?


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 28, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> So was it confirmed that it was indeed Bodhis Sunshine 4 that took the cup?


Confirmed no but everyone or I guess my two buddies in mi said it had to be a pheno of it that had the ssdd high and taste but off the charts oily


----------



## limonene (Jul 28, 2017)

Yes it's confirmed surely? Grown by @midnightroots on IG. He's always given credit to bodhi for the strain as far as I can see. Just high times fucked up by totally dicking the genetic make up of that strain a couple of years ago when the same grower won a different cup with ss4


----------



## limonene (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 28, 2017)

Right ON  

With the "rumors" posted and HTs botching the article it was a bit confusing.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 28, 2017)

What does HT have against Bodhi?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 28, 2017)

greg nr said:


> What does HT have against Bodhi?


Nothing they just slow people over there. Goji og won top ten strain last year.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jul 28, 2017)

How I keep track of my seeds.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jul 28, 2017)

Cezarkush said:


> Has killed a few cups taking 1st and 2nd in a few testing at over 30%. You're right though it's just the B man and his magic.


Awesome stuff! Didn't know that, glad to know I got two packs, they would be my first true Bodhi gear that I run. I have heard nothing but good stuff about SSDD so I am very excited! I've personally have only tried his Gogi OG(flame but too hashy, at least the pheno I tried) and some wookie#15 oil which was soooo damn greasy and smelled like the most craziest funky cheese rot I have ever tried, but still kind of berryish. My bud has a Purple Unicorn X Cali-Yo running right now so ill try that next, I believe he also has some of strayz gear which I know often has many of Bodhis gear used as parents.

Anyone ever run the Dream Lotus? I love Blue Dream but everything I try at the dispensary tastes like a cheap knockoff, I want that classic marshmallow soap sandstone berry taste from a true blue dream!

Still debating on whether Prayer Tower or Solos stash for a freeb....


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 28, 2017)

Mountain Temple --- 1 month cure
 

Mountain Temple IWE - hand pressed by screen

Larger --- 73 micron
Smaller -- 45 micron


----------



## COGrown (Jul 28, 2017)

And we're off....
 
TK x Orgasmatron...
Triangle Kush x {nepali og x stevie wonder}...
FWIW this was my first choice.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 28, 2017)

COGrown said:


> And we're off....
> View attachment 3985980
> TK x Orgasmatron...
> Triangle Kush x {nepali og x stevie wonder}...
> FWIW this was my first choice.


You lucky dog


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 28, 2017)

Mid level cola of ancient OG mom. Getting close.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 28, 2017)

COGrown said:


> And we're off....
> View attachment 3985980
> TK x Orgasmatron...
> Triangle Kush x {nepali og x stevie wonder}...
> FWIW this was my first choice.


That was definitely on my list that I sent over, I look forward to watching that one.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 28, 2017)

Never had a plant that made me want to buy a decent camera more than this magenta hashplant, the colors are like nothing I have ever seen with great frost coverage and looks like it will yield nicely, this is a couple days short of 6 weeks 
I have clone of this that will be running outdoors this fall can't even imagine what the colors will be like on that when it gets nights in the mid 40s instead of mid 50s


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 29, 2017)

Fucking dying right now part two about 16:45 hashplant smells like a prison basketball game lmao


----------



## Cezarkush (Jul 29, 2017)

Flowers ftw all day everyday


----------



## redzi (Jul 29, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Glad I'm not addicted.
> View attachment 3985419





Cezarkush said:


> Fucking dying right now part two about 16:45 hashplant smells like a prison basketball game lmao


Throw some Mammoth P on it. Smells like pussy that has never seen a feminine hygiene product. My Wolfpack and Jack Herer are eating that stuff up.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 29, 2017)

Cezarkush said:


> Fucking dying right now part two about 16:45 hashplant smells like a prison basketball game lmao


That fucking killed me. His descriptions already give me a grin ear to ear. That was like a story, building up to the climax. My girlfriend had no idea what had me so fucking giddy. I replayed it for her. She wasnt following it, he dropped that, we were on the same page now.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 29, 2017)

30 hours difference between these 2 pics. I had to cross reference 2 calendars, used all my fingers and toes,and a calculator. 
 
Iphone 7 cam. This camera is spot on color wise.


----------



## JeffSessions (Jul 29, 2017)

After seeing some of these 'collections', I thought some of you might need to see that first sticker.


----------



## limonene (Jul 29, 2017)

COGrown said:


> And we're off....
> View attachment 3985980
> TK x Orgasmatron...
> Triangle Kush x {nepali og x stevie wonder}...
> FWIW this was my first choice.


Snap!


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jul 29, 2017)

Would love to see pics of lemon hashplant if anyone has any . Hoping to cop some bodhi gear soon.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 29, 2017)

limonene said:


> Snap!
> View attachment 3986386


great minds, eh? 
I got mine in water now, should be ready to go in a few hours.
I haven't seen anyone run an Orgasmatron cross, and have only seen a couple pics, but from what I do know I expect the terps and potency on this one to be pretty crazy.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 29, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Honestly, I think it has to do with the shinning thorough reviews posted by the trusted growers here.
> I know that's what sold me on it and I'd been wavering for weeks/months.


The fuzz is chem4 x appalachia, maybe the chem4 is what makes it "special" 

Wrong! Fuzz is chem91 x Appalachia.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 29, 2017)

Found a pic of ttnl x Appy from a cple weeks ago.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Jul 29, 2017)

Im pretty curious about the orgasmatron too, I wonder what the Nepoli OG brings to this party.



COGrown said:


> great minds, eh?
> I got mine in water now, should be ready to go in a few hours.
> I haven't seen anyone run an Orgasmatron cross, and have only seen a couple pics, but from what I do know I expect the terps and potency on this one to be pretty crazy.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 29, 2017)

Purple Sunshine in beast mode


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 29, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Would love to see pics of lemon hashplant if anyone has any . Hoping to cop some bodhi gear soon.


I got some lemon lotus sprouts going. If i dont find a cut that smells like im railing a line of lemon zest, the lemon hashplant will be next!


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> I got some lemon lotus sprouts going. If i dont find a cut that smells like im railing a line of lemon zest, the lemon hashplant will be next!


Will be looking forward to it!


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 29, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Would love to see pics of lemon hashplant if anyone has any . Hoping to cop some bodhi gear soon.


I have 2 Lemon Hashplant v2 ladies going into flower this week. Will post some pics once they get settled. Both reek of lemon skittles in veg


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jul 29, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> I have 2 Lemon Hashplant v2 ladies going into flower this week. Will post some pics once they get settled. Both reek of lemon skittles in veg


Sounds like a winner! Hopefully that smell transfers to flowering and taste as well .


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 29, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Sounds like a winner! Hopefully that smell transfers to flowering and taste as well .


I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Alien dream (Jul 29, 2017)

What's the most lemony Bodhi people have grown? Going on a lemon hunt myself. Any lemong crosses grown out? Lemon diesel?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 29, 2017)

Did anybody grab the white sunshine or the strawberry sunshine


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jul 29, 2017)

I just sent an email to James Bean for both with the goji og b cut X ssdd for the freebie just hope he ships to Canada


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 29, 2017)

Did anybody grab the white sunshine or the strawb


Weliveinapolicestate said:


> I just sent an email to James Bean for both with the goji og b cut X ssdd for the freebie just hope he ships to Canada


Nice


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jul 29, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Did anybody grab the white sunshine or the strawb
> 
> Nice


I wasn't going to wait to pull the trigger on these. There is no way they'll last. Was think of getting the gg4 x ssdd but then I saw the new goji og x ssdd cross had to have it since it won't last either.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 29, 2017)

Alien dream said:


> What's the most lemony Bodhi people have grown? Going on a lemon hunt myself. Any lemong crosses grown out? Lemon diesel?


I feel like there was a lemon Larry

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 29, 2017)

Just smoked some More Cowbell a friend grew out. Best weed I have ever seen or smoked. Kind of surprised, I don't remember MC getting alot of hype in this thread. Anyone rocking a pheno of MC whose leaves turn black. Guess this pheno leans heavy to the hashplant side.


----------



## Danielson999 (Jul 30, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> I just sent an email to James Bean for both with the goji og b cut X ssdd for the freebie just hope he ships to Canada


He does, just be patient with his international orders. I missed out on the Wolfpack freebie but I'm more than happy with the Sour Butter.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 30, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Just smoked some More Cowbell a friend grew out. Best weed I have ever seen or smoked. Kind of surprised, I don't remember MC getting alot of hype in this thread. Anyone rocking a pheno of MC whose leaves turn black. Guess this pheno leans heavy to the hashplant side.


I freaking love this strain. Ive got lots of pics over the past 20 pages or so but just cuz i took some great shots tonight....
   Day 47. I have another of this cut in flower a Couple weeks behind this one. Had 7 fems, was trying to cut it down to 3 but i think i want one more look at this cut. Put the one behind this into flower without cloning, intended to just run it out. Ill take it down early and re veg. Easier call to make as i popped 5 clusterfunk beans and clones just confirmed 1 female.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Jul 30, 2017)

Alien dream said:


> What's the most lemony Bodhi people have grown? Going on a lemon hunt myself. Any lemong crosses grown out? Lemon diesel?


The most lemmon i've had was Lemon Zinger


----------



## hillbill (Jul 30, 2017)

Space Monkey went thru a lemon stage and then was like a cedar chest with lemon polish. Night Rider from Greenpoint that is 45 days and the lemon/orange terps burn my eyes!


----------



## Tstat (Jul 30, 2017)

All the sexing is complete! I have 2 Goji girls- one tall and one short  So I popped 3 goji and got 2 girls. Wolf Pack only gave me 1 girl out of 5, but that's cool. I am well on my way now to a Bodhi garden. I still have not ordered new seeds yet, but I'll have some SSDD, and two others (still undecided) soon! Oh, and I also have the remaining 5 Gojis in seedling stage


----------



## kds710 (Jul 30, 2017)

Tstat said:


> All the sexing is complete! I have 2 Goji girls- one tall and one short  So I popped 3 goji and got 2 girls. Wolf Pack only gave me 1 girl out of 5, but that's cool. I am well on my way now to a Bodhi garden. I still have not ordered new seeds yet, but I'll have some SSDD, and two others (still undecided) soon! Oh, and I also have the remaining 5 Gojis in seedling stage


always a good day when seedlings reveal their true gender lol. that lineup will be crazy nice come mid to late flower for sure....all nice choices, for me I'd prolly scoop the Black Triangle, tk x 88g13hp sounds like holy grail type shit and I've seen some magic come outta those beans from other people's grows. That's on my hit list right up there with SSDD and SS4


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jul 30, 2017)

More Cowbell...


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 30, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> More Cowbell...
> View attachment 3987063


One of my cuts finishes out like that too!! More red instead of the blackish purple.


----------



## apbx720 (Jul 30, 2017)

Alien dream said:


> What's the most lemony Bodhi people have grown? Going on a lemon hunt myself. Any lemong crosses grown out? Lemon diesel?


The (lemon diesel×ssdd) im testing at the moment is VERY VERY lemony. Havent tried any of bodhis other lemon x's tho so idk whats more lemony. The 2 females i have in late flower are both pretty similar. Both have lemon overtones, one has haze undertones the other smells like lemon pinesol and a touch of new shoes. Very greasy both of em. Very impressive. I thought the blue sunshine was gonna steal the show. Thats what i get for thinking, i guess.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 30, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> More Cowbell...


I grabbed a pack of those for $40 at Greenline last week; 3 of 3 popped in 12 hours in a paper towell, and all 3 out of the peat pellets in a day.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 30, 2017)

I feel like im seeing lots of talk about lemon lately! I ran amnesia lemon like 4/5 years ago. It was a bitch to clone, took a wile to get up and going but worth the effort. The headstash cut. Since having to part with it, ive had an itch that needed to be scratched. What better way to fill that void then some bodhi freebies??? My quest for limonene terp indulgence begins with lemon lotus. All these crazy genetics and some slip through the cracks. I had a similar feeling as mojorizing, more cowbell is very nice, subtle on the palate but tasty and packs a wollop! Great bag appeal, moderate vigor though it needs some coaxing to get it to branch, the quickest rooting strain i have, often ready for dirt in 7 days. I also noticed a strange mix of diversity but with an overall consistency. I had 7 females that were all the same but all different. 1 stacks up big long colas, most were your standard cookies golf balls, a couple finish out red, some that purple/black, fem #2 is packed with these vibrant golden hairs that gives it a contrast thats unmistakable. I could take a 2lb harvest composed of all 7 cuts and i could sort through it and pick out every single nug that came frome that cut. Certain properties though bring them all together. A pheno hunters wet dream and nightmare all wrapped into one. Back to lemons, i have only spoken to 1 other grower who ran the amnesia lemon, i thought it was an absolute gem! So green it glowed, covered in frost, tasted like it smelled with a vibrant, upbeat high that just made you smile. I just find it interesting, what tickles your fancy? Thats my random, over wordy scatter brained thought of the day. Hope you all enjoyed the read!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 30, 2017)

Trying to do an IG bean trade. Should I try to get starflight Guava or chem x SSDD?


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 30, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Trying to do an IG bean trade. Should I try to get starflight Guava or chem x SSDD?


I say chem x ssdd all day!!! That the sunshine 4 or chem d x?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 30, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> I say chem x ssdd all day!!! That the sunshine 4 or chem d x?


D


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 30, 2017)

I didn't have a good germ rate. Off temps with the coco, but I did get 3/7 up and going 
Lemon g x Wookie 

I don't know anything about lemon G so any info out there will be helpful 





Here we have 4 goj raspberry x ssdd 

Small one is a week behind


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 30, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> D


Still cool, ive seen that as a freebie. Cant suck right? Im mad at stardawg right now. Super stardawg has destroyed 2 good harvests on me because it like to grow ballz and pollinate. Finally got it sorted out and down to the only stable cut out of $125 pack of seeds and 2 seeded harvests. Didnt want to give up on it! Im a stubborn fuck. First seeds ive ever bought too. Always gone from clones. Now, my name is cletus, and i have an addiction to seeds.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Jul 30, 2017)

7/10 of my Rku f2 b cut x headbanger testers from doc d have turned out to be female! Loving these odds. 
  
They have been a breeze to grow so far. Just took clones from them today and will be putting them in flower soon. 
Will keep updating as they go


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 30, 2017)

Just grabbed a pack of the strawberry sunshine (ssdd x strawberry milk), but I cannot find anything on strawberry milk. Do you have any pics or details on yield, flavor, and effects? Or has anyone seen anything on this? Hard to find pics on instagram with a name like that. Lol



COGrown said:


> I understand there were stability issues with the father, but the only one i've run yet was Strawberry Milk and they were stable and insanely good.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 30, 2017)

Instant karma x sour d ibl = strawberry milk

I grabbed a couple packs myself.


----------



## GreenSanta (Jul 30, 2017)

budLIFE60 said:


> 7/10 of my Rku f2 b cut x headbanger testers from doc d have turned out to be female! Loving these odds.
> View attachment 3987278 View attachment 3987279
> They have been a breeze to grow so far. Just took clones from them today and will be putting them in flower soon.
> Will keep updating as they go


your garden reminds me of one of my first garden, well,
yours looks better!


----------



## COGrown (Jul 30, 2017)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Just grabbed a pack of the strawberry sunshine (ssdd x strawberry milk), but I cannot find anything on strawberry milk. Do you have any pics or details on yield, flavor, and effects? Or has anyone seen anything on this? Hard to find pics on instagram with a name like that. Lol


Strawberry milk is Nepali OG (goji and mother's milk mom) crossed with instant karma, which is bubba kush x rez sour d ibl. I dont have any pics of mine anymore, but i got three amazing girls from 3 seeds ranging from strawberry bubba to strawberry headband. The strawberry headband pheno (diesel/og combination with strawberry taste) is one of the best plants i have ever grown. Not sure what bodhi's cut is like, but the strain is awesome.


----------



## dankherbson82 (Jul 30, 2017)

Instant karma= bubba kush x sour diesel ibl

Strawberry milk= Nepali og x instant karma


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 30, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Strawberry milk is Nepali OG (goji and mother's milk mom) crossed with instant karma, which is bubba kush x rez sour d ibl. I dont have any pics of mine anymore, but i got three amazing girls from 3 seeds ranging from strawberry bubba to strawberry headband. The strawberry headband pheno (diesel/og combination with strawberry taste) is one of the best plants i have ever grown. Not sure what bodhi's cut is like, but the strain is awesome.


Great info. Thank you! Makes me stoked to get me hands on the cross with SSDD. In the mean time I have 5 Jabba Stash in rapid rooter ready to break soil. Exited to get to grow out some bodhi.


----------



## redzi (Jul 31, 2017)

Popped 3 diff. Bodhi blue strains along 4 other Bodhi, 2 TGA, just 2 to 3 seeds per with exception of Dream Lotus.x 15. At 3 weeks there are two that really stand out. Space Cake and Wolf Pack.. At this stage it helps to have some led magnification. Keeping everything in veg stage until I can get an outdoor spider mite infestation under control. One large tomato plant had and average of 11 to 20 spider mites per leaf. I knew it would be bad with the mild winter but short of giving the cat a one way ride there is nothing to do but spray every 10 days with Azamax.


----------



## Serva (Jul 31, 2017)

There is always another way  Spider mites are a sign, that it's too dry. So more watering, and mulch the earth, or sow spinach under the tomatos, even spray water on the leafs, if it's way too dry. My infestation, I had last year, I was able to handle with homemade tea out of my garden: nettle, onion, garlic

The bed smelled awesome after spraying, like a pizza, and after two weeks (2x applications) I had no more problems!

And I would always look for the natural substances than some "hi-tec", as they sell azamax : neem + karanja oil for some strong effect, rimulgan as emulgator.


----------



## kds710 (Jul 31, 2017)

redzi said:


> Popped 3 diff. Bodhi blue strains along 4 other Bodhi, 2 TGA, just 2 to 3 seeds per with exception of Dream Lotus.x 15. At 3 weeks there are two that really stand out. Space Cake and Wolf Pack.. At this stage it helps to have some led magnification. Keeping everything in veg stage until I can get an outdoor spider mite infestation under control. One large tomato plant had and average of 11 to 20 spider mites per leaf. I knew it would be bad with the mild winter but short of giving the cat a one way ride there is nothing to do but spray every 10 days with Azamax.


short of giving the cat a one way ride...yeesh lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 31, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Correct. Prone to Hermie it seems. You know if it didn't that would not have been a freebie strain that's for sure. Still fire to be had I imagine tho.


The seed pack came with a label stating:
"Best grown outdoors, sensitivities indoors"
Gonna have to do it anyways indoors:
A. I have plenty of room.
B. I don't plant reg. seeds outside, clones only.


----------



## bongmaster_m (Jul 31, 2017)

Alien dream said:


> What's the most lemony Bodhi people have grown? Going on a lemon hunt myself. Any lemong crosses grown out? Lemon diesel?


I ran the lemon wookie (lemon diesel x wookie 15). Lots of pheno variation. Some loud terps but if your looking for high fidelity lemon terps you should probably look elsewhere. All terp profiles were very nuanced with the diesel and lavender accents. My princess out of the pack was a wookie dom cocunut sunscreen and fabric softener pheno, no discernible lemon there. I did get a nice '7up/sprite' type pheno (lavender/grapefruit undertones really make the lemon pop) but she was just massively upstaged by the frostiness and terps of my wookie princess.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 31, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> I feel like im seeing lots of talk about lemon lately! I ran amnesia lemon like 4/5 years ago. It was a bitch to clone, took a wile to get up and going but worth the effort. The headstash cut. Since having to part with it, ive had an itch that needed to be scratched. What better way to fill that void then some bodhi freebies??? My quest for limonene terp indulgence begins with lemon lotus. All these crazy genetics and some slip through the cracks. I had a similar feeling as mojorizing, more cowbell is very nice, subtle on the palate but tasty and packs a wollop! Great bag appeal, moderate vigor though it needs some coaxing to get it to branch, the quickest rooting strain i have, often ready for dirt in 7 days. I also noticed a strange mix of diversity but with an overall consistency. I had 7 females that were all the same but all different. 1 stacks up big long colas, most were your standard cookies golf balls, a couple finish out red, some that purple/black, fem #2 is packed with these vibrant golden hairs that gives it a contrast thats unmistakable. I could take a 2lb harvest composed of all 7 cuts and i could sort through it and pick out every single nug that came frome that cut. Certain properties though bring them all together. A pheno hunters wet dream and nightmare all wrapped into one. Back to lemons, i have only spoken to 1 other grower who ran the amnesia lemon, i thought it was an absolute gem! So green it glowed, covered in frost, tasted like it smelled with a vibrant, upbeat high that just made you smile. I just find it interesting, what tickles your fancy? Thats my random, over wordy scatter brained thought of the day. Hope you all enjoyed the read!


hear is the more cow bells im doing a pheno hunt with, theres over 50 that are 6 weeks and the other 150 are 4 weeks. im starting to see a few pheno types developing. there still not showing there sex yet. another few weeks i imagin. it will be a bit of a gong show as im running out of space a bit, after i sex them it will free up some place.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 31, 2017)

Angus Hung said:


> hear is the more cow bells im doing a pheno hunt with, theres over 50 that are 6 weeks and the other 150 are 4 weeks. im starting to see a few pheno types developing. there still not showing there sex yet. another few weeks i imagin. it will be a bit of a gong show as im running out of space a bit, after i sex them it will free up some place.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 31, 2017)

Such a cool project! Please keep me posted! Im very interested to see how this plays out. Did you see any male expression in any of your f1s? I popped 1 true full on genetic herm and had 3 cuts show quite a few tiny little flowers. They were sterile, or very late showing as they did not seed. They were all tucked in the node as well, almost impossible to see until we took them down. All good with me, no harm no foul. I still have 4 really nice cuts to pick through!


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 31, 2017)

im hoping that there will be half male half female and few or no hermies. but who knows how the pollination took.
and who knows maybe a genetic freak that will really knock my socks off


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 31, 2017)

Angus Hung said:


> im hoping that there will be half male half female and few or no hermies. but who knows how the pollination took.
> and who knows maybe a genetic freak that will really knock my socks off


I was referring to the seed pack pop that started it! Im hoping for you as well


----------



## numberfour (Jul 31, 2017)

A few bud shots from my recent harvest. 12/12 for the first 14 days of flower then down to 10/14 for the next 55 days. Total flower time 69 days. Yield was down overall, mains not as big as normal but I'm happy with what I got.

Tree of Life
 

Goji OG
 

Cherry Sunshine


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 31, 2017)

great job that looks beautiful @numberfour


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 31, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> I was referring to the seed pack pop that started it! Im hoping for you as well


its still kind of to early to see what traits really got passed down, from the mom and dad.
they were both pretty stout and crystal covered.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jul 31, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Cherry Sunshine


Looks great! Any comments on the smell and taste?


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 31, 2017)

Angus Hung said:


> its still kind of to early to see what traits really got passed down, from the mom and dad.
> they were both pretty stout and crystal covered.


Lol. Ur not smellin what im stepping in. The seed pack that started it all. You said you selected a mom and dad out of 10. Those 2 produced the seeds you are running now, but there were still 8 other plants that didnt make the cut. Any issues with the 8 that were cast off? M/f ratio?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 31, 2017)

Just got an email from Mrs. B that testers were sent out today. I requested anything Lucky charms and anything supernatural. Stoked and will be way to excited for the mail now.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 31, 2017)

So my ass is really starting to get ripe. Day 48. Seems fast. 

 
Going to check it out tomorrow, the ambers are only up high on bigger colas but still an aweful lot of cloudy lookers!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 31, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> So my ass is really starting to get ripe. Day 48. Seems fast. View attachment 3988066
> 
> View attachment 3988067
> Going to check it out tomorrow, the ambers are only up high on bigger colas but still an aweful lot of cloudy lookers!


Isn't that last pic a leaf? They don't look ready at all in the first pic at least visually.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 31, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Isn't that last pic a leaf? They don't look ready at all in the first pic at least visually.


Honestly, i dont know. Probably looking at it. My scope clips onto my phone, couldnt find the clip so i was trying to hold it to the camera and keep it focused. Im going back down later with the clip attachment to get a better look. I usually scope the tight, most resinous sugar leaves as its easy to get a good look at the trichs. Is that not proper? I also check several buds and do look at the tips. I didnt think it was done but alot closer than i thought it would be.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 31, 2017)

Where do you get that iPhone scope? Looks handy


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 31, 2017)

So my more cowbell cuts to weed out are 1,2,5&7. Pics Ive been posting Are of #7. This is #2, day 33. 
 

Ive been pretty addicted to snapping pics the past couple days. Ill get a shot that i love, then get sucked into trying to take more. I try to get the background to sort of melt, so you cant really tell what it is, let the subject stand out. Mainly im just trying to wash out things like the scrog, anything artificial. 


Last one is #7


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 31, 2017)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Where do you get that iPhone scope? Looks handy


I get them at my local shop. Any sunlight supply retailer should have yhem. 9-10$. The scope threads into a clothespin type clip with a hole through it so itll clip onto most phone cameras. Also geek, wish, and amazon all have them. Ill post some links une moment!


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 31, 2017)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Where do you get that iPhone scope? Looks handy


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00QA71BB4/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1501561831&sr=8-3&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=iphone+microscope&dpPl=1&dpID=51eRNQpTs2L&ref=plSrch


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 31, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Honestly, i dont know. Probably looking at it. My scope clips onto my phone, couldnt find the clip so i was trying to hold it to the camera and keep it focused. Im going back down later with the clip attachment to get a better look. I usually scope the tight, most resinous sugar leaves as its easy to get a good look at the trichs. Is that not proper? I also check several buds and do look at the tips. I didnt think it was done but alot closer than i thought it would be.


Don't check leaves, even the sugariest of leaf. They mature faster than the buds do. Check the buds all around. The tops most likely are furthest developed.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 1, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Don't check leaves, even the sugariest of leaf. They mature faster than the buds do. Check the buds all around. The tops most likely are furthest developed.


Many thanks dude! I always figured the nice little super frosty sugar leaves would be the same. I just leveled up.


----------



## Craigson (Aug 1, 2017)

Any body know somewhere with Sunshine 4 in stock??
Thx


----------



## greg nr (Aug 1, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> I get them at my local shop. Any sunlight supply retailer should have yhem. 9-10$. The scope threads into a clothespin type clip with a hole through it so itll clip onto most phone cameras. Also geek, wish, and amazon all have them. Ill post some links une moment!


A trick I learned with these is to put the camera into video mode. It is way too much of a pita to line up a perfect shot and then try to get a pic. Everything moves. But in vid mode, I just play it back and find the frames with good images. Works great that way.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Aug 1, 2017)

I take a bud and trim it tight. Then look at it under a scope. Harvest based on bud trichomes not leaf.


----------



## limonene (Aug 1, 2017)

7/7 on the TK x orgasmatron testers. Giving the other 3 to a pal as I'm full to capacity


----------



## Angus Hung (Aug 1, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Lol. Ur not smellin what im stepping in. The seed pack that started it all. You said you selected a mom and dad out of 10. Those 2 produced the seeds you are running now, but there were still 8 other plants that didnt make the cut. Any issues with the 8 that were cast off? M/f ratio?


hahahah i think i get it know.
out of the 10 first seeds there were 6 male and 4 5 males were killed with the biggest, smelliest saved
and 3 females got budded and the biggest bitch was saved for the love shack.
the 3 cow bells that where finished turned out very chronic no hermie issues.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 1, 2017)

Angus Hung said:


> hahahah i think i get it know.
> out of the 10 first seeds there were 6 male and 4 5 males were killed with the biggest, smelliest saved
> and 3 females got budded and the biggest bitch was saved for the love shack.
> the 3 cow bells that where finished turned out very chronic no hermie issues.


Right on. Sorry man, hope i didnt come across as being rude! Nobody likes to play whos on first, lol. A couple of mine showed alot of red in their finish but nothing that made it into the bud. I suspect a crazy super red pheno like the clusterfunk could be a possibility. From what i understand thats a pretty rare recessive trait im guessing is passed on by the 88g13hp. Could be wishful thinking, or totally incorrect, or maybe youll have some blood red more cowbell nuggets with glowing orange hairs????
 
Pile o nugz on the right is from cut #2, pic posted yesterday. This girl just happens to color out with a lovely red hue if i remember correctly


----------



## Angus Hung (Aug 1, 2017)

its cool man I miss read the question a few times hahah i smoke alot.
The MCB i have finished were nice and dark and verging on dark purple or mega dark red.
im sure there will be a few colors to choose from, hopefully there are distinct differences between some of them.
Im mostly going for bag appeal and yeild but will likely save a few for diffrent pheno types for mothers.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 1, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> great job that looks beautiful @numberfour


Cheers Dream Beaver



Observe & Report said:


> Looks great! Any comments on the smell and taste?


Thanks Observe. 

My keeper, dialled in is loud and proud in veg and flower. Its cherries, but thick, dark canna cherries...dank cherries is what I call it .The 3 other phenos I came across were also fruity / berry leaner's, all very nice but nothing like the keeper. All this thick dank cherries carries through in the flavour but there's a little something else, I often think of cake. Coats the mouth, very moreish but instant and heavy on the head and body, very relaxing. Night times only unless you want to mess your day up lol.


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## GreenTools (Aug 1, 2017)

this is L.A Hindu Kush x OMG @ 6.5 weeks...first pic is the fluffy one, 2nd is one of the tighter indys...despite battling thrips and some heat all 5 remaining are beasts. Looking like epic yielders...will see how they taste!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 1, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> I take a bud and trim it tight. Then look at it under a scope. Harvest based on bud trichomes not leaf.


Been checking leaves this whole time. I learn sumthin new everyday


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 1, 2017)

@GreenTools is that second picture showing thrips or what?


----------



## Jaybodankly (Aug 2, 2017)

@Freedom farmer 420 gotta scope what yer gonna smoke.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 2, 2017)

Yeah I got a 420 scope and probably gonna smoke sum space cake


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 2, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> @GreenTools is that second picture showing thrips or what?


You just helped me identify my issue I noticed today. Ordered some Spinosad. Anyone with thrip experience, definitely open to suggestions


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 2, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Cheers Dream Beaver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like yr keeper is a fat cherry leaner. The mom is fat cherry, right? I havent grown it but based from my experiences w the ssdd dad it doesnt sound like the typical expressions of his progeny. And if im not mistaken, fat cherry is an indi afghan variety, no? Makes sense that fat cherry would smell like what yr describing. Typically ssdd dad adds a floral fruitiness to most x's, especially fruity moms. Would you agree, do u think yr keeper leans toward mom? Pure speculation on my part, im actually trying to decide what ssdd x to get next and cherry ss is on the list, along w white ss, field trip, and a few others.

One of my (sc blue dream × ssdd) has an unexpected terp profile. Smells kinda like a spicy cologne-like arid mid eastern type scent. Quite puzzling to me, actually. Ive grown quite a bit of bd. Dont think its coming from her, could be wrong, but doesnt smell like bd, blueberry or haze. Could quite pissibly come from ssdd i guess but it doesnt smell like appy, bubba, or chem really but i guess with this poly mix of genetics this cut could be expressing a unique mixture of this wide variety of terps? Idk. Anybody experience this from any ssdd dad x's?


----------



## numberfour (Aug 2, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Sounds like yr keeper is a fat cherry leaner. The mom is fat cherry, right? I havent grown it but based from my experiences w the ssdd dad it doesnt sound like the typical expressions of his progeny. And if im not mistaken, fat cherry is an indi afghan variety, no? Makes sense that fat cherry would smell like what yr describing. Typically ssdd dad adds a floral fruitiness to most x's, especially fruity moms. Would you agree, do u think yr keeper leans toward mom? Pure speculation on my part, im actually trying to decide what ssdd x to get next and cherry ss is on the list, along w white ss, field trip, and a few others.
> 
> One of my (sc blue dream × ssdd) has an unexpected terp profile. Smells kinda like a spicy cologne-like arid mid eastern type scent. Quite puzzling to me, actually. Ive grown quite a bit of bd. Dont think its coming from her, could be wrong, but doesnt smell like bd, blueberry or haze. Could quite pissibly come from ssdd i guess but it doesnt smell like appy, bubba, or chem really but i guess with this poly mix of genetics this cut could be expressing a unique mixture of this wide variety of terps? Idk. Anybody experience this from any ssdd dad x's?


Agree'd, my keeper leans heavy towards the Fat Cherry mother for smell and flavour, well thats from my limited knowledge of the Fat Cherry strain. All Bodhi said via email was that it was a vintage Afghani that smelt of cherries. Some of the other pheon's were fruitier, possibly more SSDD in the mix (?) but the cherry leaner really, really stood out. 

I've a Purple Sunshine female vegging out, see what that brings to the table. I did pop more beans, just had a high male / female ration.


----------



## Odin* (Aug 2, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> You just helped me identify my issue I noticed today. Ordered some Spinosad. Anyone with thrip experience, definitely open to suggestions


Spinosad is very effective against thrips. I used this, a single spray was all that was necessary.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 2, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Spinosad is very effective against thrips. I used this, a single spray was all that was necessary.


That's what I bought. Did you do a soil drench? Also was going to flip to 12/12 today.....thinking I should wait until post application? Any thoughts?

I know it's omri certified but still not liking the thought of smoking / tasting spinosad.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 2, 2017)

My fav space cake pheno so far I trimmed last nite


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 2, 2017)

I just up-potted my Cherry Sunshine and Cobra Lips. I'll start sexing these as soon as I grab some clones and they fill in the pots a bit.
The more I read about the Ch Sun. the more excited I get to flower these.

Dark chocolate terps = heaven


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 2, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> My fav space cake pheno so far I trimmed last niteView attachment 3988964


Wheres the bud? 



I cant see it through all those crystals


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 2, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> You just helped me identify my issue I noticed today. Ordered some Spinosad. Anyone with thrip experience, definitely open to suggestions


Spinosad knocks 'em out quick.


----------



## Odin* (Aug 2, 2017)

@Jp.the.pope didn't drench. The plant will metabolize it very quickly, no spinosad on your buds. I have a foliar feed that also doubles as a preventative. Safe to drink (wouldn't want to though), but the smell is very off putting. I cut off a branch after spraying (long time ago) to see what would happen. A week later all of the plants smelled as though they'd never been sprayed, the branch smelled like it was just dipped in the "funky foliar".


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 2, 2017)

breaking branches up in here


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 2, 2017)

they bounced back nicely and started bushing out


----------



## Nu-Be (Aug 2, 2017)

OMG the testers arrived today!  Thanks to Mrs. & Mr. Bodhi again for blessing me with a fine selection, my #1 picks from both the bodhi line and supernatural selections! 



I'm super excited to see what Old Mother Ghani can do to these classics. It's just in time to start for next round, too. 

Here's the current round - Jack Herer x 88g13hp - a week ago today. Since then, they've been transplanted to 5gal and will go into flower Friday, just over 8 weeks from seed.





Nothing super lanky yet, and there are still a couple waiting to sex, but you can definitely see some nodding to the Jack mom.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 2, 2017)

Happy day.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 2, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> View attachment 3989085
> 
> Happy day.


Yoooooooo I'm hatinggggggggggg


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 2, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> View attachment 3989085
> 
> Happy day.


How did you all get so lucky to be testers for Bodhi?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 2, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Well I'm hating on you w/ those OMG's. Although this cross right here is making me moist too.


Nah I don't have any testers I wish but don't have the space to test


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Nah I don't have any testers I wish but don't have the space to test


My bad thought it was you who posted above me. Deleted to the abyss.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 2, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> OMG the testers arrived today!  Thanks to Mrs. & Mr. Bodhi again for blessing me with a fine selection, my #1 picks from both the bodhi line and supernatural selections!
> 
> View attachment 3989083
> 
> ...


I'm VERY interested to see how those OMG crosses show. Excited to see how they do in your room


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 2, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Also was going to flip to 12/12 today.....thinking I should wait until post application? Any thoughts?




I personally would wait to flip simply for the reason you want to have the healthiest plant possible b4 the flip. Going into flower with any type of stress is never the best idea. What's another week or so to get things in order ? Worth the wait imo.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 2, 2017)

Anyone experience a real finiky Ssdd. Have1 Ssdd that is yellowing on the lower branches and some have died and gone already. I am full organic and top dress every now and again. Every other plant I have going is fine and are all in the same soil mix. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 2, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone experience a real finiky Ssdd. Have1 Ssdd that is yellowing on the lower branches and some have died and gone already. I am full organic and top dress every now and again. Every other plant I have going is fine and are all in the same soil mix. Not sure what to do.


Is it sharing medium with another plant or own pot?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 2, 2017)

Also help me pick which ssdd cross to pop this weekend. I'm having decision paralysis.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 2, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Also help me pick which ssdd cross to pop this weekend. I'm having decision paralysis.
> 
> View attachment 3989100


The white 100%


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 2, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> I personally would wait to flip simply for the reason you want to have the healthiest plant possible b4 the flip. Going into flower with any type of stress is never the best idea. What's another week or so to get things in order ? Worth the wait imo.


That's what I was leaning towards. No rush. Thanks for the confirmation buddy


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 2, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Is it sharing medium with another plant or own pot?


In its own pot.

Have other plants in smaller pots but bigger plants. Maybe up pot with same mix ? It's my first time growing ssdd. Do they typically like Xtra nutes ? I mix my soil pretty hot from the start. Most of the time i run full cycle with only a few top dresses/ teas,, at beginning of flower,, mid way, and end flower. 

I know it sux without providing pix, sorry folks I'm not a big pic taker.  But it looks like a plant that is killing itself off right b4 harvest. Gave some nice organic tea to everything a cple days ago and all shot right up except this particular one. Normally I'd say F' it and let it be or rip it up for the compost bin but it smells really good. I simply don't have time for finiky plants. But like i said, this one has my attn.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 2, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone experience a real finiky Ssdd. Have1 Ssdd that is yellowing on the lower branches and some have died and gone already. I am full organic and top dress every now and again. Every other plant I have going is fine and are all in the same soil mix. Not sure what to do.


Check your water and it might be time for transplant. How do you lower and raise the pm of your water?


----------



## luv2grow (Aug 2, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> In its own pot.
> 
> Have other plants in smaller pots but bigger plants. Maybe up pot with same mix ? It's my first time growing ssdd. Do they typically like Xtra nutes ? I mix my soil pretty hot from the start. Most of the time i run full cycle with only a few top dresses/ teas,, at beginning of flower,, mid way, and end flower.
> 
> I know it sux without providing pix, sorry folks I'm not a big pic taker. But it looks like a plant that is killing itself off right b4 harvest. Gave some nice organic tea to everything a cple days ago and all shot right up except this particular one. Normally I'd say F' it and let it be or rip it up for the compost bin but it smells really good. I simply don't have time for finiky plants. But like i said, this one has my attn.


Root zone  Can you pull it and give em a good look?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Check your water and it might be time for transplant. How do you lower and raise the pm of your water?


I don't . Lol. 

I'm thinking a transplant as well. Maybe some ph adjusting on this particular plant also. All others seem happy though.


----------



## luv2grow (Aug 2, 2017)

@Nu-Be Love the Data tags in the corner of your pics. Please do tell where you found that awesome little code @ haha


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 2, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Root zone  Can you pull it and give em a good look?



Didn't think of that,, but I will do and I can/will take some pics of the root structure.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 2, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Root zone  Can you pull it and give em a good look?


That's what I was thinking. Anaerobic rootball maybe


----------



## luv2grow (Aug 2, 2017)

It's all about the roots  

Hope everyone is doing well. Just getting back from a sur trip took one before pic.. quick net drop and not much training at all. Went for a little stretch this run 
 
and one when I got back 3 days later. Same run as last. LT left Goji right. Both on the same res.  Should be fun
 
Wish I had one of toady at 11 days post flip. It's a jungle in there. I'll grab one tomorrow.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 2, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> I don't . Lol.
> 
> I'm thinking a transplant as well. Maybe some ph adjusting on this particular plant also. All others seem happy though.


The organic way to go higher is white vinegar. And to lower it use baking soda to keep it organic. But like the fellas said you gotta transplant like asap. Watch how she shake back with some new shoes..


----------



## Chef420 (Aug 2, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone experience a real finiky Ssdd. Have1 Ssdd that is yellowing on the lower branches and some have died and gone already. I am full organic and top dress every now and again. Every other plant I have going is fine and are all in the same soil mix. Not sure what to do.


That's a conundrum my goat loving friend. From my experience and others I know ssdd can take pretty much whatever you throw at them. Some kind of ph issue perhaps?


----------



## Rosinallday (Aug 2, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Also help me pick which ssdd cross to pop this weekend. I'm having decision paralysis.
> 
> View attachment 3989100


Sunshine 4 if I had to pick just one. Looks like 2 packs in there. White looks interesting I just ordered a pack.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 2, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone experience a real finiky Ssdd. Have1 Ssdd that is yellowing on the lower branches and some have died and gone already. I am full organic and top dress every now and again. Every other plant I have going is fine and are all in the same soil mix. Not sure what to do.


I do. My "shortie" is finicky. It yellows or gets slight leaf twist if I over-water (from the ph dive I'm guessing). My taller girl, along with most others never skip a beat but shortie can be a bitch. But I do love her. She's got more pronounced butter terps and is a bit stronger/more effective pain relief.
I know some people say "there's no such thing as finicky/sensitive pheno/strains" but IME, that's just not true. Or maybe its an organic thing and it doesn't happen as often when nutes are fed directly. I'm not really sure.
With the 2 SSDD cuts I kept, one is bullet proof and the other just needs a little extra care.
But I consider both solid keepers


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 2, 2017)

Just wanna say thanks n send some love and positive vibes to all the Bodhi fam here. I try n help out if and when I can. But most of all, to the folks that step up and help each other out one way or another. 
I learn something every day from y'all. 
Big hugs to all .


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 2, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Sunshine 4 if I had to pick just one. Looks like 2 packs in there. White looks interesting I just ordered a pack.


I'm running copper chem at the same time. Was trying for a different profile. But that ss4 is supposed to be killer


----------



## Nu-Be (Aug 2, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> @Nu-Be Love the Data tags in the corner of your pics. Please do tell where you found that awesome little code @ haha


I wish I had a sexier answer, but simple's good too. I add a text caption in MS Paint. 





1kemosabe said:


> In its own pot.
> 
> Have other plants in smaller pots but bigger plants. Maybe up pot with same mix ? It's my first time growing ssdd. Do they typically like Xtra nutes ? I mix my soil pretty hot from the start. Most of the time i run full cycle with only a few top dresses/ teas,, at beginning of flower,, mid way, and end flower.
> 
> I know it sux without providing pix, sorry folks I'm not a big pic taker. But it looks like a plant that is killing itself off right b4 harvest. Gave some nice organic tea to everything a cple days ago and all shot right up except this particular one. Normally I'd say F' it and let it be or rip it up for the compost bin but it smells really good. I simply don't have time for finiky plants. But like i said, this one has my attn.


I remember lots of people last year saying (in this thread) that SSDD could be finicky, but that it's worth it. @apbx720 @undercovergrow

I had two Barefoot Doctors (Harlequin x SSDD) that did pretty much what you described. Like @Tangerine_ mentioned, the yellowing is water quantity and pH-related in my case. This one likes below 7.0 pH in soil, and starts yellowing at even the slightest overwatering.



All that said, it still turns out frosty, tasty nugs, and lots of them, even if the effects aren't my cup of tea.





Jp.the.pope said:


> Also help me pick which ssdd cross to pop this weekend. I'm having decision paralysis.


I'll third the vote for white sunshine. Could be you find the next lucky charms. Either way, F2?!?!?!   



Vato_504 said:


> The organic way to go higher is white vinegar. And to lower it use baking soda to keep it organic. But like the fellas said you gotta transplant like asap. Watch how she shake back with some new shoes..


I think you got that backwards.  Vinegar is an acid, and lowers pH. Baking soda raises pH.


----------



## luv2grow (Aug 2, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> I wish I had a sexier answer, but simple's good too. I add a text caption in MS Paint.
> 
> View attachment 3989189
> 
> ...


Beauty's!!!!!!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 3, 2017)

indican3 said:


> Cocoon: Loompa's Headband x Wookie 15
> Stretches a good amount in flower but once it gets to it's height 2-3 week it stops and doesn't keep growing. Heavy feeder I'd say also. Easy to trim, chopped at week 8, she looked ready and was falling all over the place by week 7.
> 
> *Week 2 *(day 16)
> ...


I had a similar experience...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 3, 2017)

torontoke said:


> What kind of light is that?
> 
> Frosty landos stash nug day 35
> View attachment 3976786


Hey, how did Lando's turn out for you? I am sitting on 2x freebie packs.


----------



## elkamino (Aug 3, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Also help me pick which ssdd cross to pop this weekend. I'm having decision paralysis.
> 
> View attachment 3989100


Goodness that is a most ridiculous SSDD stash! 
What's that Bubbashine X in the bottom row? Given the chance I'd be soaking THOSE!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 3, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Goodness that is a most ridiculous SSDD stash!
> What's that Bubbashine X in the bottom row? Given the chance I'd be soaking THOSE!


Bubbashine x kashmir


----------



## torontoke (Aug 3, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Hey, how did Lando's turn out for you? I am sitting on 2x freebie packs.


I enjoyed it immensely and used it in an open pollination.
Had a distinct coffee kush nose and even tho I manhandled all the bud to get seed out still has above average potency.
Very kush leaning in every way and frostier then I expected.
I look forward to seeing and hearing how your packs turn out and I have no doubt they shall look far better then mine.
Cheers


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 3, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone experience a real finiky Ssdd. Have1 Ssdd that is yellowing on the lower branches and some have died and gone already. I am full organic and top dress every now and again. Every other plant I have going is fine and are all in the same soil mix. Not sure what to do.


didn't even notice this post until @Nu-Be mentioned me in a reply to you--sorry. how far along is she in flower? do you think it's over-watering symptoms or nutrient related?


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Aug 3, 2017)

Got my order from Jame's Bean last night. Feeling extremely lucky to have my hands on such fantastic genetics and cannot wait for my current round to finish up, so I can pop these fuckers. Got a couple nice little surprises with my order as well. My 11 pack of the Strawberry Milk turns out to actually be 12 seeds and they threw in an awesome freebie! (pistol positive's flambe fofana (chocolate oranges x (banana cream x banana cream pie)). Really looking forward to testing these genetics!


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 3, 2017)

anyone else missing posts in this thread? that is twice now i've just not seen several posts in between other posts...


----------



## Schmarmpit (Aug 3, 2017)

I've never been so excited for new seeds in a long time. Can't wait to see what these testers can do. 
Major thanks for the post in this thread showing how to snag them!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 3, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> I've never been so excited for new seeds in a long time. Can't wait to see what these testers can do.
> Major thanks for the post in this thread showing how to snag them!


Damn I got everything you got except that sweet plant more seeds sticker


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 3, 2017)

I cant wait to see the new test reports.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 3, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> didn't even notice this post until @Nu-Be mentioned me in a reply to you--sorry. how far along is she in flower? do you think it's over-watering symptoms or nutrient related?



She is outdoor and just showed pre flowers. Ph should be "ok" since is in a good living soil ? Looks like lack of N but plants twice her size are nice and green. (Same feeding regimine etc) . Will up pot in next few days and take a cple pics.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 3, 2017)

SSDD 50 days and loaded with trichs, big individual trichs. Wide leaves on dense buds and lots of frosty leaves. Not overly large plant fairly compact and beginning to fade some..nice buds. Not much on the nose at all.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 3, 2017)

Forgot I have my last Secret Chief female at a week or so into flower and stretching a bit more than others I've had and is very vigorous at the moment. Heavy Indica leaner. This is a coucher and a favorite late evening herb. Undergoing serious training and responding well.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 3, 2017)

So I have 2 packs of strawberry sunshine, 1 pack of white sunshine. 

I am leaning towards strawberry sunshine. All my forum recommendations have been white sunshine. 

Final decision. Please help.

Also popping:

Archive: designer og, kings stash

Greenpoint: Copper Chem


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Aug 3, 2017)

Strawberry Sunshine because its what I bought and I said so! But seriously, pop them bitches and let me know. I can't pop mine for at least a month or two!


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 3, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So I have 2 packs of strawberry sunshine, 1 pack of white sunshine.
> 
> I am leaning towards strawberry sunshine. All my forum recommendations have been white sunshine.
> 
> ...


Strawberry milk x dread bread


----------



## budLIFE60 (Aug 3, 2017)

First tester from Mr. B arrived in the mail today! Popping all 10 tonight! 

Lucky charms 8 x purple unicorn f3


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 3, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> How did you all get so lucky to be testers for Bodhi?


Damn man just noticed no one answered you. There was a post linked to here about a month ago. Saying to email Mrs B and what the options were. Things get posted here so often though stuff gets lost quick lol. 

I think I'm more hyped on my Lucky charms x Orgasmatron than any strain I've ever grown or bought... And this was free! Lol


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 3, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone experience a real finiky Ssdd. Have1 Ssdd that is yellowing on the lower branches and some have died and gone already. I am full organic and top dress every now and again. Every other plant I have going is fine and are all in the same soil mix. Not sure what to do.


My most favorite smoke in terms of euphoric, pain killing, narcotic, paranoia free effect is my finicky lil ssdd bubbashine leaner, that im actually smoking a joint of at this exact moment. Its the most finicky keeper ive ever had. Grows like a xmas tree but w long branches. I dont top it because it doesnt need it. Grows pretty slow, clones like shit. Over water or water it a little tiny bit early one time and it throws a fit. Mg and K whore. Just really finicky man. I would suggest really being cognicent about overwatering. Mine drinks very slow, when the plants around her might get watered 2 or 3 times to her 1.

But seriously, the back pain just melts away like no other and shes very potent too. The flavor is to die for too. Bag appeal 10. It really does stick to the bag like bodhis descriptiom says. U can hold the bag upside down and shake it and ut wont fall out. Its a bit more fruity than my (bubbashine×kashmir) bubbashine leaner, which is heavier on the "kush" smell. But what makes it so good is how good she translates to flavor. I guess the silver lining about her being this way is that its motivated me to start making crosses with her in an attempt to not only be able to have her in seed form for preservation but also to improve her bad attributes and hold on to her good traits. Its been so much fun messing around making crosses.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Aug 4, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> View attachment 3979696


Glad they arrived safe and sound! 
Forgot to ask.

Enjoy!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 4, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Damn man just noticed no one answered you. There was a post linked to here about a month ago. Saying to email Mrs B and what the options were. Things get posted here so often though stuff gets lost quick lol.
> 
> I think I'm more hyped on my Lucky charms x Orgasmatron than any strain I've ever grown or bought... And this was free! Lol


I definitely missed that post lol. Pretty awesome though


----------



## mrfreshy (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm in on this round as well. Pure OG x PUF3


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 4, 2017)

Right on. These new testers look so interesting. I've never signed up for testers because I'd feel terrible if I couldnt commit the space and time it takes to document everything.
So just want to shout out a big Thank You again to all growers who run these for us to review 
I know it can be really time consuming.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 4, 2017)

Have an Indica displaying SSDD at 51 days. General harvest window from those who know?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 4, 2017)

Lemon G x Wookie testers 

Notice that leaf shape on the far right? I hope it's a lemon G leaner. 





Goji raspberry x Sunshine day dream testers 

Starting to take off now,


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 4, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> She is outdoor and just showed pre flowers. Ph should be "ok" since is in a good living soil ? Looks like lack of N but plants twice her size are nice and green. (Same feeding regimine etc) . Will up pot in next few days and take a cple pics.


when @apbx720 said "Over water or water it a little tiny bit early one time and it throws a fit. Mg and K whore. Just really finicky man. I would suggest really being cognoscente about over-watering" i knew we were talking about the same pheno. basically what he said in his post is right on. i've learned she's more sensitive to the watering and is not needing more N - she does indeed produce some quality smoke too.


----------



## Junebud! (Aug 4, 2017)

Wookie 7 x Dreadbread soaking them tonight.


----------



## MojoRizing (Aug 4, 2017)

Anyone got the scoop on that Purple Unicorn F3 Pops?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 4, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> when @apbx720 said "Over water or water it a little tiny bit early one time and it throws a fit. Mg and K whore. Just really finicky man. I would suggest really being cognoscente about over-watering" i knew we were talking about the same pheno. basically what he said in his post is right on. i've learned she's more sensitive to the watering and is not needing more N - she does indeed produce some quality smoke too.




Thank you.


----------



## Rosinallday (Aug 4, 2017)

Just had my first ever bodhi toke. Oroblanco that started to herm so I just pulled her. Couple weeks early and still pretty green but some nice press.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 4, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Just had my first ever bodhi toke. Oroblanco that started to herm so I just pulled her. Couple weeks early and still pretty green but some nice press.


About time!


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 4, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Just had my first ever bodhi toke. Oroblanco that started to herm so I just pulled her. Couple weeks early and still pretty green but some nice press.


Just had my first Bodhi toke today also.. lol. Space monkey. I took a tester bud 4 days ago and smoked on it today.. I haven't been at this long so getting it just right is still in progress.. I must say it was real decent but I'm glad I took small nug. Little more time she should be just fine.. 
Yeah the trim could be better but it's only for me and the gf so I'm good with it


----------



## luv2grow (Aug 4, 2017)

Welcome fully aboard @Rosinallday @jerryb73  You guys a a great addition to the thread


----------



## Tstat (Aug 5, 2017)

Well, I am going to put this out there one more time to see if I can get some final feedback! The wife gave the OK to order another round of seeds. I am buying from GLG so I can get the free pack.

Right now I am growing Goji and Wolf Pack. I am buying SSDD for sure, so I am looking for a second pack recommendation and a freebie.

I'd like to have 5 Bodhi strains that are unique or different from each other. What I mean is that I want to diversify the crosses so I have a bit of the best dads. I do want nice yielders as a second criteria.

I know this completely subjective and I will ultimately make my own decision, but I am new to Bodhi and would love some suggestions again. Thanks everyone!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 5, 2017)

With my first order of Bodhi from GLG, I went with Goji, SSDD and Wolf Pack. Lol. One I would like to buy next is Space Monkey


----------



## Tstat (Aug 5, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> One I would like to buy next is Space Monkey


Yea, I was certainly thinking of that one as a second purchase. Looks like it finishes FAST!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 5, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Yea, I was certainly thinking of that one as a second purchase. Looks like it finishes FAST!


That nug shot posted above from @jerryb73 looks dank af and he harvested that bud early. Space Monkey is next on my list for sure. As for freebie I'd be choosing Chem D x SSDD


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 5, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Cherry HP and blueberry HP on the right. Cherry HP is the first to go into flower which is pretty much best case scenario..All kinds of pollin in mind for her.
> View attachment 3990453


Awesome bushes man


----------



## numberfour (Aug 5, 2017)

Tester's landed
 
Will be soaking 10 tonight, excited to see what these bring.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 5, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Well, I am going to put this out there one more time to see if I can get some final feedback! The wife gave the OK to order another round of seeds. I am buying from GLG so I can get the free pack.
> 
> Right now I am growing Goji and Wolf Pack. I am buying SSDD for sure, so I am looking for a second pack recommendation and a freebie.
> 
> ...


If it was me buying, I'll be grabbing Space Monkey and Silver Mountain with Chem 4 x SSDD freebie next


----------



## Tstat (Aug 5, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> If it was me buying, I'll be grabbing Space Monkey and Silver Mountain with Chem 4 x SSDD freebie next


So, you think I should get the Chem4/SSDD instead of the SSDD? I was also thinking of Silver Mt...


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 5, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So, you think I should get the Chem4/SSDD instead of the SSDD? I was also thinking of Silver Mt...


They don't have SSDD as a freebie, just Chem 4 x SSDD. That's the freebie that I would pick next after Wolf Pack. 
Can't go wrong with any Bodhi pack as I've never heard one bad word about any of his strains. I have Goji Og, SSDD, Dank Sinatra, Wolf Pack and GG4 x SSDD. Next on my list is Space Monkey and Silver Mountain with Chem 4 x SSDD as freebie


----------



## N.R.G. (Aug 5, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> With my first order of Bodhi from GLG, I went with Goji, SSDD and Wolf Pack. Lol. One I would like to buy next is Space Monkey


You need to add something with the 88G13HP to the mix. Black Triangle is one of the best strains he's made IMHO.

Edit: Oops, this was supposed to be a reply/suggestion for Tstat's question.


----------



## N.R.G. (Aug 5, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> They don't have SSDD as a freebie, just Chem 4 x SSDD. That's the freebie that I would pick next after Wolf Pack.
> Can't go wrong with any Bodhi pack as I've never heard one bad word about any of his strains. I have Goji Og, SSDD, Dank Sinatra, Wolf Pack and GG4 x SSDD. Next on my list is Space Monkey and Silver Mountain with Chem 4 x SSDD as freebie


I'm patiently waiting for another Dank Sinatra drop. Lucky you!


----------



## Serva (Aug 5, 2017)

It's Chem D x SSDD, which is avaible as freebie. apbx pointed out the difference to Sunshine 4 (Chem 4 x SSDD), which won several cups lately. But as far the reports go, Chem D x SSDD was favored by testers, some one called it his personal top 3 strain/cut.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 5, 2017)

N.R.G. said:


> I'm patiently waiting for another Dank Sinatra drop. Lucky you!


I just ordered it. I was recommended it by @torontoke. Was expensive but will be worth it. He said its potent af!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 5, 2017)

Serva said:


> It's Chem D x SSDD, which is avaible as freebie. apbx pointed out the difference to Sunshine 4 (Chem 4 x SSDD), which won several cups lately. But as far the reports go, Chem D x SSDD was popular with the tester, some one called it his personal top 3 strain/cut.


Ya my error. Chem D


----------



## N.R.G. (Aug 5, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I just ordered it. I was recommended it by @torontoke. Was expensive but will be worth it. He said its potent af!


Where did you order it from? I only use GLG and James Bean, both have been out for quite some time.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 5, 2017)

N.R.G. said:


> Where did you order it from? I only use GLG and James Bean, both have been out for quite some time.


http://www.midweeksong.com/bodhi-seeds-dank-sintara.html


----------



## torontoke (Aug 5, 2017)

N.R.G. said:


> I'm patiently waiting for another Dank Sinatra drop. Lucky you!


Don't think that drop will ever be happening.
Look to euro banks holding old stock if you really want it before it's gone.



Amos Otis said:


> http://www.midweeksong.com/bodhi-seeds-dank-sintara.html


Fantasy shopping cart emptyer!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 5, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> http://www.midweeksong.com/bodhi-seeds-dank-sintara.html


Thanks Amos. I just had to order 2 more of the 7 remaining packs lol
5 left now


----------



## Tstat (Aug 5, 2017)

So I am pretty much set on SSDD and Space Monkey as my 2 paid packs. Here is the list of freebies if anyone wants to chime in. I'm leaning towards Prayer Tower and Elfinstone...

*Chem 91 JB x Snow Lotus*

*Wolf Pack (Giesel x Appalachia)*

*Chem D x SSDD*

*Kudra x Snow Lotus*

*GG4 x SSDD (Outdoor)*

*Solo's Stash (HPKx Snow Lotus)*

*Dragon Fruit (Oldsog SSH x Snow Lotus)*

*Prayer Tower (indica) (Lemon Thai Indy x Appalachia)*

*Sour Butter X 88g13/hp*

*Super Snow Lotus (Mass Super Skunk x Snow Lotus)*

*Black Lotus (86 uw Black xSnow lotus)*

*Soraya Afkansastan x Snow lotus)*

*Elfinstone (Sweet Skunk appalachia)*

*Silver Lotus (SSH X Snow Lotus)*

*Cobra Lips (Chem 3 x Appalachia)*

*Hindu Hashplant (LA Hindu x88g13/HP)*

*Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow lotus)*

*Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)*


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 5, 2017)

N.R.G. said:


> Where did you order it from? I only use GLG and James Bean, both have been out for quite some time.


Amos beat me to it. I emailed them and they have 7 packs remaining. 5 now cause I just ordered 2 more


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 5, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So I am pretty much set on SSDD and Space Monkey as my 2 paid packs. Here is the list of freebies if anyone wants to chime in. I'm leaning towards Prayer Tower and Elfinstone...
> 
> 
> *Chem 91 JB x Snow Lotus*
> ...



Are u indoor or outdoor ?


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 5, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> @GreenTools is that second picture showing thrips or what?


The 2nd pic is evidence of thrips.... you will see tiny black spots from the thrips eating the leaves, and whitish spots on the tops... the underneath side may have tiny eggsacs. Typically they are not a hug problem, but this summer I was crazy busy, and let a few plants in another room get out of control...(they love the heat, but hate Jacks deadbug brew). So I cut down a few monsters which was the thrips breeding ground for a couple of months, and gave everything else a spray...should be back to normal within a week


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 5, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> The 2nd pic is evidence of thrips.... you will see tiny black spots from the thrips eating the leaves, and whitish spots on the tops... the underneath side may have tiny eggsacs. Typically they are not a hug problem, but this summer I was crazy busy, and let a few plants in another room get out of control...(they love the heat, but hate Jacks deadbug brew). So I cut down a few monsters which was the thrips breeding ground for a couple of months, and gave everything else a spray...should be back to normal within a week


i've never had them and am always on the lookout for the symptoms. glad you got them under control! you have some huge girls growing for you - going to be a nice harvest!


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 5, 2017)

This bottle of concentrate will make 32 quarts of spray...well worth the $


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 5, 2017)

Thank you! This is by far the heaviest yield Bodhi strain I have run...I have gone through at least 15-20 of his crosses so far...


----------



## Tstat (Aug 5, 2017)

I grow indoors, in response to 1kemo. What is this cross? ^^^


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 5, 2017)

L.A. Hindu x OMG


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 5, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So I am pretty much set on SSDD and Space Monkey as my 2 paid packs. Here is the list of freebies if anyone wants to chime in. I'm leaning towards Prayer Tower and Elfinstone...
> 
> *Chem 91 JB x Snow Lotus*
> 
> ...


get the wolfpack if you like sativa.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 5, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> get the wolfpack if you like sativa.


He's already got that one


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 5, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> He's already got that one


Never hurts to have a backup pack!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 5, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Never hurts to have a backup pack!


I agree lol. That's why I bought 2 more Dank Sinatra


----------



## N.R.G. (Aug 5, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Don't think that drop will ever be happening.
> Look to euro banks holding old stock if you really want it before it's gone.
> 
> 
> Fantasy shopping cart emptyer!


Please elaborate. Why would Bodhi not be restocking Dank Sinatra?


----------



## torontoke (Aug 5, 2017)

N.R.G. said:


> Please elaborate. Why would Bodhi not be restocking Dank Sinatra?


I was told the la Affie mom is refusing to take pollen so he may have no choice but lose the mom.
Might pick another Affie mom but u never know.


----------



## maxamus1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So I am pretty much set on SSDD and Space Monkey as my 2 paid packs. Here is the list of freebies if anyone wants to chime in. I'm leaning towards Prayer Tower and Elfinstone...
> 
> *Chem 91 JB x Snow Lotus*
> 
> ...


Go with elfinstone, that would be my pick with that said I haven't grown it out but it is on my list.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 5, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Go with elfinstone, that would be my pick with that said I haven't grown it out but it is on my list.


have you popped your Dream Beaver yet?


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 5, 2017)

Anything with appalachia. There are some strains i really want to check out but i could very well just order 3 appy crosses next order because, fuck it, theyre just that good. 
 
  
My sweet ASS. The crazy thing is, its growing just how i thought it would, only better. Stinky, frosty, bushy and nugz erry where. Cant wait to check out ssdd. Those in the know, how do you think the ssdd dad compares to the appy? Does it carry on the noble legacy?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 5, 2017)

Can see a worm that made it self a home in the soil  .. 

Well I was a lil wrong yet the watering issue was spot on. The pot was basically split in half hence drying out extremely fast. Once I up potted I see half burried label said Cali ? X Ssdd so this was an Orange sunshine. Not the biggest gal but smells very good. Glad I didn't yank her earlier. She looks allot better since just a week ago since I watered.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 5, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can get some Lucky Charms or F2s?


----------



## Tstat (Aug 6, 2017)

Freebies... Prayer Tower Indica or Elfinstone?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 6, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Freebies... Prayer Tower Indica or Elfinstone?


Elf


----------



## torontoke (Aug 6, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Freebies... Prayer Tower Indica or Elfinstone?


Sour butter or Hindu hashplant


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 6, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Freebies... Prayer Tower Indica or Elfinstone?


Just go with another Wolf Pack


----------



## Tstat (Aug 6, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Sour butter or Hindu hashplant


Yea?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2017)

SSDD at 53 days has extreme frost and Indica traits and getting to look close. One of the frostiness plants I've had right there with Lemon Lotus but with tighter buds. Mid size with good sized buds that stay compact. Smells a little like something but no sense of what.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 6, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Yea?


If it were me picking anyway.
But I like the 88g13hp dad
I recently grew elfinstone and it was good smoke but I wouldn't choose it over the hp crosses.
Clearly I'm more of an indica fan tho so take my advice with a grain of salt.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2017)

Secret Chief is a knock down powerful Indica with arctic effects. Wonderful cross!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 6, 2017)

Welp to everyone who commented on the thrips. Thank you. 

The girls just took a shower. Hoping to flip in the next week. My Legends og x snow lotus is getting a bit out of hand. Almost to the ceiling already.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 6, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Secret Chief is a knock down powerful Indica with arctic effects. Wonderful cross!


Couldn't resist
Are arctic effects....frozen beard or glass cutting nipples cus I don't wanna waste any of my best tshirts


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2017)

Auto type gone insane or is it narcotic?


----------



## maxamus1 (Aug 6, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> have you popped your Dream Beaver yet?


Not yet, will be a Lil bit. I have to much in my tent already. After this harvest I'll run more of his gear just not sure which one yet. I'm not as bad as some of you guys but I have like 7/8 of his strains an will be picking up more this month.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 6, 2017)

hillbill said:


> SSDD at 53 days has extreme frost and Indica traits and getting to look close. One of the frostiness plants I've had right there with Lemon Lotus but with tighter buds. Mid size with good sized buds that stay compact. Smells a little like something but no sense of what.


Do you have any pics or info on the lemon lotus? I have 6 lil babies going right now!!!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 6, 2017)

Dropped some strawberry sunshine


----------



## luv2grow (Aug 6, 2017)

day 15


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Aug 6, 2017)

Gonna send an order in soon for goji og and lemon hashplant. Very excited to get some Bodhi Gear !


----------



## Tstat (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm grabbing SSDD, Space Monkey, and... Hindu Hashplant! Thanks to everyone on this awesome thread for your suggestions


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 6, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I'm grabbing SSDD, Space Monkey, and... Hindu Hashplant! Thanks to everyone on this awesome thread for your suggestions


You'll probably be making another order soon so keep researching 3 more


----------



## Tstat (Aug 6, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> You'll probably be making another order soon so keep researching 3 more


Lol, nope that's it! I got all I need. I'm not going to get addicted, like I did to glass, vaporizers, etc., etc.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 6, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Lol, nope that's it! I got all I need. I'm not going to get addicted, like I did to glass, vaporizers, etc., etc.


That's what you say now, but just wait. Why do you think I now have 3 full packs of Dank Sinatra lol...


----------



## Tstat (Aug 6, 2017)

Stop! LOL?...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 6, 2017)

Anyone on here currently growing the ttnl x Appy ? Would love to compare notes/pics.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 6, 2017)

Headband x Orgasmatron testers
 
After 23 hours in water just before planting. They had broken by 12 hours but I was too busy to put into dirt.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 6, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Stop! LOL?...


Shh shhh shhhhh....... just go with it


----------



## Tstat (Aug 6, 2017)

Haha, ok... Shit.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 6, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Headband x Orgasmatron testers
> View attachment 3991114
> After 23 hours in water just before planting. They had broken by 12 hours but I was too busy to put into dirt.


You're the real MVP tester fam. Glad to see somebody popping testers and not sitting on them.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Aug 6, 2017)

*Mother of Dragons* testers (dragons blood F4xold mother ghani)
Anybody ever suggest a name for bodhi when doing testers? Not that it is original or anything but it's just to good not to call it that.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 6, 2017)

Yeah,, a few testers have named the strains. Be sure to check n see if the dragon's blood trait flows through there veins.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 6, 2017)

Is headband the mother? I think so. ?? Anyhowe looking forward to these.


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> You're the real MVP tester fam. Glad to see somebody popping testers and not sitting on them.


I see lots of people running full packs of testers, but not many on this site....and "naming " them? Ha! I leave that to the person responsible for these testers....Bodhi. Making up your own shit just adds to the confusion... if anyone wants to attempt to research some of the genetics involved, you just added more fluff to wade through.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 6, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> I see lots of people running full packs of testers, but not many on this site....and "naming " them? Ha! I leave that to the person responsible for these testers....Bodhi. Making up your own shit just adds to the confusion... if anyone wants to attempt to research some of the genetics involved, you just added more fluff to wade through.


I'm not running testers to give them a name fam. You lost me on that one.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Aug 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm not running testers to give them a name fam. You lost me on that one.


I think the naming part was aimed at 1kemosabe lol.


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Lol, nope that's it! I got all I need. I'm not going to get addicted, like I did to glass, vaporizers, etc., etc.


right I need to calm down fucking with genetics .the passion can get out of hand .if I were rich than yeah I'd buy a good amount of genetics I feel you on that note


----------



## Jaybodankly (Aug 7, 2017)

I like having my own seedbank. It is like having your firewood woodpile in order for the winter. You know even if the shit hits fan and it is oscillating. You will be OK.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Aug 7, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Dropped some strawberry sunshine
> 
> View attachment 3991017


Excited to see how these do and what you think? Do you have an insta where I can follow your grow?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 7, 2017)

Nope but I post pretty regularly in the riu bodhi thread


----------



## weedhead24 (Aug 7, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> I like having my own seedbank. It is like having your firewood woodpile in order for the winter. You know even if the shit hits fan and it is oscillating. You will be OK.


Well, I mean if you buy good good seeds .Your going to want a shit load of organic fertilizer. That shit cost a lot of bread .To grow those seeds and do it right eh eh. The line never stops lol I just want kc brains full line up every strain a single seed of each is 40$ an im done with that shit just to have some outdoor or indoor bred photoperiods to choose from thats still fire From every continent . I already got almost every dwarf regular for seed preservation !An done with this shit feel like fucking seedaholic . I could spend my money to help others also like poor people or my family .


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 7, 2017)

Just started a grow journal for my lemon lotus. I want to try to keep on it. My goal is to get in on some bodhi testing. Check it out!


----------



## greg nr (Aug 7, 2017)

goji og and ssdd, day 69. They will come down this week, just waiting on trichrome changes....

Yes, they are faded. Yes short on mag. I wasn't going to feed them extra the last 2 weeks. Just let them coast to finish.

sips containers with build-a-soil super soil mix, 2xQuantum 288 boards, recharge, mammoth p, a few additives like sweet and sinsizyme. ipm was just spinosad and method 1 in veg.

They do have a bad case of the flops. Oh well, next time I'll even the canopy better and use a trellis. I could have worse problems.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 7, 2017)

scored these the other day


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Aug 7, 2017)

Is the pink lotus any good ? I didn't think mine say prerelease either.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 7, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Is the pink lotus any good ? I didn't think mine say prerelease either.


Don't know never really heard or seen much abo ut it. And I bought these off someone so not sure bout the prerelease part


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Aug 7, 2017)

It was an outdoor freebie. I don't know nothing about pink panther.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Aug 8, 2017)

greg nr said:


> View attachment 3991538 View attachment 3991537 View attachment 3991539 goji og and ssdd, day 69. They will come down this week, just waiting on trichrome changes....
> 
> Yes, they are faded. Yes short on mag. I wasn't going to feed them extra the last 2 weeks. Just let them coast to finish.
> 
> ...


I feel like they look pretty ideal for the stage they are at. Fade is typical and a sign of ripening and I don't really see a def. personally. They look fantastic!


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 8, 2017)

Oroblanco. Loving the sun out here


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 8, 2017)

Shmozz said:


> View attachment 3991811 Oroblanco. Loving the sun out here


Looks healthy and vigorous! Nice!


----------



## torontoke (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 8, 2017)

Appalachian superskunk still goin strong!


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 8, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Is the pink lotus any good ? I didn't think mine say prerelease either.





Weliveinapolicestate said:


> It was an outdoor freebie. I don't know nothing about pink panther.


Don't run them inside. They will freak out and some hermie. They do great outdoors. Just did some indoor the ones that hermies went outside and instantly stopped and took hot humid raining weather great.


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 8, 2017)

Anyone get any of the the limited uw black x gold star the other day?


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 8, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Don't run them inside. They will freak out and some hermie. They do great outdoors. Just did some indoor the ones that hermies went outside and instantly stopped and took hot humid raining weather great.


If you guys can only run them inside I will take them off your hand for my outdoor. Pm me if so


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 8, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> If you guys can only run them inside I will take them off your hand for my outdoor. Pm me if so


this guy! Smooth operator


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 8, 2017)

Old Mother Ghani x 88g13hp testers starting to finish up... Started smelling like earth and Pez early on. Now just lots of tropical fruity aromas coming in very deep and heavy!!

Four different phenos:


New testers dropping as soon as the previous ones get the axe.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 8, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> If you guys can only run them inside I will take them off your hand for my outdoor. Pm me if so


I'm way too giving with seeds and my wife always gets on me. Whenever I get outdoor onlys she can't say shiiiiit tho.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 8, 2017)

More cobell day 56. Nanner alert! Was going to let her go till saturday, coming down tonite. At least partly? Im going to take this brach and a couple others that look done and defoliate a little. I cant get a good look at her because shes all scrogged out and in a tight spot. Dont want to risk her tent mates! 
 

Shes looking pretty good. Not too heart breaking!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Aug 9, 2017)

Magenta hashplant got the chop this morning, coulda gone a few more days but a few smaller tops had a little bud rot so took it down before I started losing this beauty. Smell reminds me of a slightly skunkier OG but it's not overpowering.


----------



## kds710 (Aug 9, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> More cobell day 56. Nanner alert! Was going to let her go till saturday, coming down tonite. At least partly? Im going to take this brach and a couple others that look done and defoliate a little. I cant get a good look at her because shes all scrogged out and in a tight spot. Dont want to risk her tent mates!
> View attachment 3992136
> View attachment 3992140
> Shes looking pretty good. Not too heart breaking!


I must say that's the very best More Cowbell I have seen thus far, sir. As for the nanner is it literally just the one pictured you were able to find? If the plant doesn't have any nuts could it be possible that something next to her could have gone rogue and partly pollenated the MC?


----------



## J Larue (Aug 9, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Appalachian superskunk still goin strong!


Very classy, Clem.


----------



## Serva (Aug 9, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Magenta hashplant got the chop this morning, coulda gone a few more days but a few smaller tops had a little bud rot so took it down before I started losing this beauty. Smell reminds me of a slightly skunkier OG but it's not overpowering.
> View attachment 3992261


After I have informed myself about mycotoxins, and what you risk, smoking a plant like that, which comes out of an infected enviroment, I would never smoke stuff like that again. It's even more dangerous than alot of the cutting agents you are worried of. The spores are in the air, and everywhere on the plant/s. Cutting out the rot, will not eliminate the mycotoxins you are smoking. Most of them are heat resitant, cold resistant, and resistant to chemicals. Hard to get rid of them, even with 100% alcohol you can't eliminate all spore producing bacterial, nor viruses. Sterilisation would be the only way to get rid of spores. Never had bud rot indoor, but last year I threw away 90% of my outdoor plants. Better safe than sorry!

Don't want to dick around here... just something, which getting soft-selled way to often imo.



But the bud is looking beautiful, nice strain, which I also would like to grow (if I just had the space^^)!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Aug 9, 2017)

Serva said:


> After I have informed myself about mycotoxins, and what you risk, smoking a plant like that, which comes out of an infected enviroment, I would never smoke stuff like that again. It's even more dangerous than alot of the cutting agents you are worried of. The spores are in the air, and everywhere on the plant/s. Cutting out the rot, will not eliminate the mycotoxins you are smoking. Most of them are heat resitant, cold resistant, and resistant to chemicals. Hard to get rid of them, even with 100% alcohol you can't eliminate all spore producing bacterial, nor viruses. Sterilisation would be the only way to get rid of spores. Never had bud rot indoor, but last year I threw away 90% of my outdoor plants. Better safe than sorry!
> 
> Don't want to dick around here... just something, which getting soft-selled way to often imo.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the concern and thoughtful response, maybe if I lived somewhere with much lower humidity I could try to live by that theory but growing outdoors in the great state of Maine you gotta be vigilant and diligent to remove branches at the first sign of mold but I could never cut entire plants down because one branch has mold. If the spores are everywhere like you said shouldn't you have cut down 100% of your outdoor plants?

Also I know the precautions I take and how willing I am to immediately get rid of branches even entire harvests when I deem it necessary, do the average growers that are putting product on the streets doing that or are they just cutting the moldy bits out to make more profit? If I were to cut all 40 plants in that greenhouse because literally two leaves showed signs of mold a lot of people would be getting product from shadier avenues.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 9, 2017)

kds710 said:


> I must say that's the very best More Cowbell I have seen thus far, sir. As for the nanner is it literally just the one pictured you were able to find? If the plant doesn't have any nuts could it be possible that something next to her could have gone rogue and partly pollenated the MC?


Pollination would not cause a nanner. Nanner causes pollination! Nanner=nuts. I found no others and left about 1/3 of the plant, lower stuff, to ripen a tad more.


----------



## Observe & Report (Aug 9, 2017)

Serva said:


> After I have informed myself about mycotoxins, and what you risk, smoking a plant like that, which comes out of an infected enviroment, I would never smoke stuff like that again. It's even more dangerous than alot of the cutting agents you are worried of. The spores are in the air, and everywhere on the plant/s. Cutting out the rot, will not eliminate the mycotoxins you are smoking.


Not all mold produces mycotoxins, how do you know bud rot produces mycotoxins? I was under the impression that bud rot is usually Botrytis cinerea. If Botrytis produced significant mycotoxins then I doubt people would be paying big bucks for bottles of aszu, trockenberenauslese, Sauternes, etc...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Botrytis_cinerea


Don't get me wrong, I still don't want to vape moldy weed...


----------



## treco420 (Aug 9, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Any body know somewhere with Sunshine 4 in stock??
> Thx


Just got a pack from Incanlama on IG. Only place i could find.


----------



## Serva (Aug 9, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> If the spores are everywhere like you said shouldn't you have cut down 100% of your outdoor plants.


Correct, I cut them down on same spots, but if a spot is clean, it's good for me. Though you might argument, that the spores may have gone by air miles away to the next spot.



Observe & Report said:


> Not all mold produces mycotoxins, how do you know bud rot produces mycotoxins? I was under the impression that bud rot is usually Botrytis cinerea. If Botrytis produced significant mycotoxins then I doubt people would be paying big bucks for bottles of aszu, trockenberenauslese, Sauternes, etc...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Botrytis_cinerea
> 
> ...


Correct, I wasn't precise enough. But when I was reading about the topic, I always read "we can't exclude" or "possible not dangerous", rarely they wrote "no issues for your health"!

I am qouting/translating a dissertation (it's about wine, trockenberenauslese):
"a healthwise critical mycotoxin pollution can't be foreclosed.
(ALTMAYER 1983, BISIACH et al. 1986, HOFMANN 2000, GRAVOT et al. 2001, LORENZ 2001)."

It's already public that it is one of the most important allergens, causing headache, chronic bronchitis and asthma, vertigo, and what ever. To say now, it may be dangerous, would impact the whole food industry. Better say, it's possible not dangerous 


Just did some photos I need to upload, a lovely Purple Sunshine expressing her femininity nicely!


----------



## Rosinallday (Aug 9, 2017)

treco420 said:


> Just got a pack from Incanlama on IG. Only place i could find.


My handheld won't let me DM on Instagram does anyone have Incanlama's email?


----------



## treco420 (Aug 9, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> My handheld won't let me DM on Instagram does anyone have Incanlama's email?


[email protected]


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 9, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> My handheld won't let me DM on Instagram does anyone have Incanlama's email?


Have u tried the website on his ig page


----------



## Chef420 (Aug 9, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Cherry HP on the left and bbhp on the right. Peeking out behind that cherry HP is a bog's lifesaver. Below is a cherry HP bud forming. This plant started flowering about 10 days earlier than the rest which is amazing hoping for an end of September harvest.
> View attachment 3992570 View attachment 3992572


Beautiful and healthy. I have a Lifesaver on day 45 but she don't look like that! Nice work.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Aug 10, 2017)

The fuzz getting the chop, not the best at describing smells but this is in your face gasoline type smell kinda tickles your nose if you take a deep breath of it. Not the biggest nugs but very branchy and very frosty.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 10, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> The fuzz getting the chop, not the best at describing smells but this is in your face gasoline type smell kinda tickles your nose if you take a deep breath of it. Not the biggest nugs but very branchy and very frosty.
> View attachment 3992719 View attachment 3992720


So that's what a female looks like. 7 for 7 boys in two tries for me. Looks powerful.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Aug 10, 2017)

I believe this is a green Magenta hashplant, got mixed up when it sprouted could be goji or fuzz but the nugs look like the g13/hp dad dominance. Looks like a great yielder, smells most of the way through of rotting fruit but the last few days more gas and fuel on the forefront with the rotting fruit in the background


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Aug 10, 2017)

hillbill said:


> So that's what a female looks like. 7 for 7 boys in two tries for me. Looks powerful.


Finished one a couple weeks ago, all three females looked similar and powerful is the correct word for the first one I tried, it is not something you want to smoke until you are home from work that's for sure it will sit you down and leave you in a lazy haze for hours.


----------



## Serva (Aug 10, 2017)

So actually I have a full house...


On the bottom are some DarkStars (TH Seeds), that will need 1-2 more weeks
 

5x Chem D x SSDD, 4x Purple Diesel x SSDD are waiting to get theire spot for sexing. SSDD mothers in the background.


SSDD clone (week 1)


Chem D x SSDD (2-3 weeks into flower)


Purple Diesel x SSDD (2-3 weeks into flower), this pheno is starting to get purple calyces
  

This Purple Sunshine has the most beautiful smell I have ever experienced! It's like "beauty" as scent! Being around her I wasn't able to focus to give you more details what she smells like 
She reacted pretty crazy on topping her. The branches went wide! open, stacked with alot of buds, completly different to every other plant in my cabinet. She also seems to be a fast finisher, but I don't expect her to yield well.
Saidly it's the only cut out of 16 (or so) I tooked, which didn't rooted. Tooked 4 more cuts one week into flower, but they also haven't shown roots yet *sigh* =/

I can't wait to open the doors in the evening, because I need to smell her again, she is dominating every other plant!


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Aug 10, 2017)

^^ Wow that is such a sweet set up! How big are the enclosures in there?


----------



## Serva (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks! The saucer are 32"x16" and 16"x16". But after sexing/selecting I will switch to 3x 2 gallon smart pots with blumats for flowering, and will always prepare one plant for it in the right corner. So still perpetual, but only 1 plant every 3 weeks. As it is now, its too time intense for my life, because of watering.

This Purple Sunshine has fooled me with her beautiness! She is full of nanners and seeds... guess she tricked me with her charms, when I was checking her


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 10, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Have u tried the website on his ig page


doesn't work.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 10, 2017)

Dried Ancient OG, pre final trim.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Aug 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Dried Ancient OG, pre final trim.
> 
> View attachment 3993026 View attachment 3993027 View attachment 3993028


That's awesome man! Such a cool structure. I need to get me some Bodhi strains soon. What does she smell like?


----------



## luv2grow (Aug 10, 2017)

Ladies are really loving the light and so am I. Right at 76 all day and 50% rh. Can't complain for 15 min a Hour fan runs . Cali O's are doing great. Roots are down on two and they're off. The third is just failing to root past the lid net. First time for me seeing this. 
Day 19 and we are done stretching. Here comes the frost. Best part of the grow Imho. Post stretch and you get the picture of maybe what you'll score after you feed em dinner


----------



## Observe & Report (Aug 10, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> That's awesome man! Such a cool structure. I need to get me some Bodhi strains soon. What does she smell like?


Ancient OG smells just like Unobtanium...


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 10, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> That's awesome man! Such a cool structure. I need to get me some Bodhi strains soon. What does she smell like?


Very slightly lime, believe it or not.



Observe & Report said:


> Ancient OG smells just like Unobtanium...


Not necessarily. A couple of months from now.......


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 11, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Very slightly lime, believe it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. A couple of months from now.......


Very nice, some f2's?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 11, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Very nice, some f2's?


S1's if all goes to plan, and crosses.


----------



## Serva (Aug 11, 2017)

Had to kick out my 2nd Purple Sunshine, because of nanners... (2/2), I have 4 more plants ready for flipping, and 4 more beans to check out. But this doesn't look good! They were both producing alot of nanners between day 10-18. Only stress was a topping 10-14 days before flipping, even tempratures weren't high the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Serva (Aug 11, 2017)

Glad you were able to save the crop! Your "rollitup" photo was soo great, and all these healthy plants all the time... wish you the best luck for your next run!


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Aug 12, 2017)

Seems like I won't be getting Strawberry Sunshine due to my order being missed. Instead I was offered a choice of either Purple Sunshine or Orange Sunshine to make amends. I went with the Orange Sunshine. I think I made the best choice.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 12, 2017)

Where'd they have orange sunshine?


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Aug 12, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Where'd they have orange sunshine?


From James Bean, they're from his private stash so no other packs available from what I know. 

If the stars align and I make f2's and you live in Canada I'll send you some. I won't be running them till later this year we'll see how things go. I hope to be running Barefoot doctor and more SSDD this year as well so a full dance card.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 12, 2017)

hi Bodhi fans, ive got SSDD & Goji OG in stock & intending to use 1 as a main stud in a pollen chuck with various other heavy yielding short termers, never having grown out either was asking for advice which one would possibly make the best sire?


----------



## Rosinallday (Aug 12, 2017)

Black triangle day 52.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 12, 2017)

Will anyone who has done a lot of business with Shoe (headiegardens1) please pm me?


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Aug 12, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Black triangle day 52.
> View attachment 3993981


Look like that's going 2 be a smooth smoke,very proper flush,that's straight old school growing ,good job!!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 12, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Will anyone who has done a lot of business with Shoe (headiegardens1) please pm me?


He's legit fam. Done plenty biz with him


----------



## jtp92 (Aug 12, 2017)

blue sunshine from bodhi got my clones in and rooted in less then a week verry pest resistant and no pm verry strong so far and smells like a berry varry nice


----------



## hillbill (Aug 13, 2017)

SSDD is in the barn at 60days. Been very low odor at least to me. Compact and quite Indica dominated looks. Adequate branching for LST or other training which is nice. Extreme in the frost department and buds are fairly tight. No idea as to effects yet.

Secret Chief about four weeks in and happy. Two Monkeys at three weeks and smelling a bit gross. Can't quite describe it but you just know it's not good. Then you want to smell it again! My boy Monkey has been down the hill and I haven't checked it. He has had plenty of rain and was a very vigorous plant last time I saw him. He'll be busy soon!

Three Sour Butter x 88G13/HP just topped today. One is stretching his neck like a boy. These will go to flower tent in a week or so.


----------



## Serva (Aug 13, 2017)

I also have two indica dominant SSDD phenos, both low odor. But the more sativa phenos have a nice floral scent, #2 has in addition a nice sweet undertone (reminds me of some skunk). I prefer the sativa pheno #2, it has a nice effect, like I have described few weeks ago. Same intense on body and mind, #11 was the same effect, but it was stucked in the head. Like the sun is shining on your head, and you need to look for some place with more shadow. Didn't like that. Both indica phenos #5 and #6 have a really good pain killing effect, which I just realized a few hours after smoking. #5 is in week 3 again, and will be followed by #2 in a few days. Kicked out #11, because I didn't liked her, and she was a stretchy beast. Both sativa phenos had high leaf / bud ratio, but crystals everywhere! Most frostiest of my bodhi plants. The indica phenos had nice shaped and dense buds. All phenos finished between 9-10 weeks. I can confirm theire average branching after topping, especially the sativa phenos looking good for training/scroging.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 13, 2017)

I've been using a light with 3500k Citizen 90 cri for close to a year I think and it seems to knock a few days off flower time with a spectral shift to deeper reds than 80 cri.


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 13, 2017)

jtp92 said:


> View attachment 3994084 View attachment 3994092 blue sunshine from bodhi got my clones in and rooted in less then a week verry pest resistant and no pm verry strong so far and smells like a berry varry niceView attachment 3994097


Gonna be chopping my blue ss testers today. Bodhi gave me them to test and released em right after, but i guess ill still give him a report. 

Also lemon d × ssdd will be chopped soon, maybe today. They smell so delicious. I thought blue ss would steal the show but these ld×ssdd are giving them a run for their money. Lemon, pinesol, new shoes, haze are some of the smells im getting. Nice yielders too. Def running all clones for another round. Not sure why its called lemon diesel, more like an indica lemon haze.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 13, 2017)

Headband x Orgasmatron, testers
 Down to 8 from 10. I usually soak up to 48 hours in water then dirt, I let these soak for 23 hours then dirt, 2 never did anything after being planted. I'm a little pissed at myself.


----------



## jtp92 (Aug 13, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Gonna be chopping my blue ss testers today. Bodhi gave me them to test and released em right after, but i guess ill still give him a report.
> 
> Also lemon d × ssdd will be chopped soon, maybe today. They smell so delicious. I thought blue ss would steal the show but these ld×ssdd are giving them a run for their money. Lemon, pinesol, new shoes, haze are some of the smells im getting. Nice yielders too. Def running all clones for another round. Not sure why its called lemon diesel, more like an indica lemon haze.


What kind of yeild did u get from the blue sunshine


----------



## Rosinallday (Aug 13, 2017)

Sunshine 4 day 54 of 13/11. Looks like about a week to go.


----------



## Serva (Aug 13, 2017)

Purple Sunshine got kicked out into the garden and is purpling more and more. She was all green five days ago! The lowest parts of the plant are the most colourful.


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 13, 2017)

jtp92 said:


> What kind of yeild did u get from the blue sunshine


Haven't weighed yet but yield looks above average. If i was growing outdoor this would be my #1 strain to hunt thru. Idk if youve ever grown scbd but this blue ss has alot of her awesome growth and cloneability traits. Shit its great for indoor but not recomended for grows w height restrictions. I know how good scbd grows outside and i can see this cross doing the same, but with better terps from the ssdd! Love it! 

I also selected a male that has the most vigor and ease of growth ive ever seen. I have him (original seed plant) in a 1 gal pot for bout 3-4 months and hes about 3-4 feet tall,. Organic soil, mind you. Other plants would be dead from the neglect and abuse but this dude could care less! Gonna breed w him just for his vigor and ease of growth alone.

Heres a couple potential fem keepers...
Bss4

Bss9if the high is good, which i dont see why it wouldnt be, i may just have to fill my room w these 2 gals.


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 13, 2017)

Lemon diesel×ssdd #8. I cant get over how good the 'new shoes' scent smells. Hope it translates


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Sunshine 4


How far along, amigo, and how long before you chop?


----------



## jtp92 (Aug 13, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Haven't weighed yet but yield looks above average. If i was growing outdoor this would be my #1 strain to hunt thru. Idk if youve ever grown scbd but this blue ss has alot of her awesome growth and cloneability traits. Shit its great for indoor but not recomended for grows w height restrictions. I know how good scbd grows outside and i can see this cross doing the same, but with better terps from the ssdd! Love it!
> 
> I also selected a male that has the most vigor and ease of growth ive ever seen. I have him (original seed plant) in a 1 gal pot for bout 3-4 months and hes about 3-4 feet tall,. Organic soil, mind you. Other plants would be dead from the neglect and abuse but this dude could care less! Gonna breed w him just for his vigor and ease of growth alone.
> 
> ...


Out door last week it was about 5ft and kind of bushy this week it done its pre flower strech and i thaink im goin to keep this one around it went insane in 1 week it went from 5 to 7 foot and will still be growing moor just touching the sugger leafs r sticky and stinky and it bushed out all insane like it impressed me and has node spacing like ur bss4 i thaink they have a winner with this one


----------



## MojoRizing (Aug 13, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Sunshine 4 day 54 of 13/11. Looks like about a week to go.
> View attachment 3994356


That looks like some fire there man.........good job!


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 13, 2017)

jtp92 said:


> Out door last week it was about 5ft and kind of bushy this week it done its pre flower strech and i thaink im goin to keep this one around it went insane in 1 week it went from 5 to 7 foot and will still be growing moor just touching the sugger leafs r sticky and stinky and it bushed out all insane like it impressed me and has node spacing like ur bss4 i thaink they have a winner with this one


Kickass bro!


----------



## jtp92 (Aug 14, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Kickass bro!


Let me know how good it is and what ur total dry waight is


----------



## Tstat (Aug 14, 2017)

Ahh.. "Out for delivery"... three of my favorite words. Happy Monday!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2017)

Just had an "out for delivery" Friday on a pack that should have been here Thursday and a tracking update showed attempted delivery and notice left. Neither happened. Saturday afternoon it showed up as usual in my box.

It was within a few miles of me for three days.


----------



## Tstat (Aug 14, 2017)

hillbill said:


> It was within a few miles of me for three days.


Ugh, that sucks! I have had that happen with stuff as well. I had a shirt coming and it never came, I called the post office and they said it was too big to fit in my box. I have a rural mail box and the shirt was shipped in a small bag!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2017)

Taste and terpine test with Vapor Genie on SSDD about to begin here. Low smell all during flowering but now a minty, piney dank but not real strong. Will report.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2017)

SSDD just slapped the shit out fo me. I think it tastes piney but the last couple pulls have made me forget. Have not moved in 34 minutes.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2017)

44 minutes!


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 14, 2017)

hillbill said:


> SSDD just slapped the shit out fo me. I think it tastes piney but the last couple pulls have made me forget. Have not moved in 34 minutes.



i don't like pine, however, i've had a few SSDD harvests that have had an initial pine taste to the smoke that is gone after a few weeks of a cure and it turned out to be very nice smoke. mine didn't make me want to sit though...


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2017)

Got up at 45 minutes did a little light tuning and put carbon in my spare filter casing to change out late week. Glad to have that task done. There is some other woody or earthy taste in theSSDD but can't identify it.


----------



## Nu-Be (Aug 14, 2017)

Started new testers.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 14, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Started new testers.
> 
> View attachment 3994826


Niceeeeeeeee


----------



## Tstat (Aug 14, 2017)

Here we go! As soon as I come back from Lockn' I'm going start a poppin! My good friend, Jim lives in Charlottesville and we are heading there next Wednesday. I am going to gift him a portion of these seeds and maybe he can help spread some joy to C-Ville. God knows they need it!





Here is a shot of my two Bodhi's a couple weeks into flowering. The one on the left is the Goji monster. It was topped once after cloning and vegged for a couple weeks. It has taken over a section that normally holds 3 plants! The fan leaves are HUGE and it grows like crazy each day. The one on the right is Wolf Pack, a beautifully shaped and well under control girl, LOL.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Here we go! As soon as I come back from Lockn' I'm going start a poppin! My good friend, Jim lives in Charlottesville and we are heading there next Wednesday. I am going to gift him a portion of these seeds and maybe he can help spread some joy to C-Ville. God knows they need it!


Pot seeds and weed buds can't contradict a concerted effort to suppress the truth about what really happened in Hoo-ville, amigo. It ain't even close to what's reported.



Tstat said:


> Here is a shot of my two Bodhi's a couple weeks into flowering. The one on the left is the Goji monster. It was topped once after cloning and vegged for a couple weeks. It has taken over a section that normally holds 3 plants! The fan leaves are HUGE and it grows like crazy each day. The one on the right is Wolf Pack, a beautifully shaped and well under control girl, LOL.


Nice plants....you'll enjoy that Goji !  ..tokin' some 8 month cured as I type. Have fun at Lockn.....it's just a piece up the road from the Ponderosa. I've got a feeling there's gonna be more crap political poses and speeches than there will be good music this year, but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 14, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Pot seeds and weed buds can't contradict a concerted effort to suppress the truth about what really happened in Hoo-ville, amigo. It ain't even close to what's reported.


Oh please do go on, bring this BS into a Bodhi thread. PLEEEEAAASSSEE


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Oh please do go on, bring this BS into a Bodhi thread. PLEEEEAAASSSEE



A two sentence reply to a poster does not constitute hijacking a thread, cuddles, but your outrage and offense is noted, for what it's worth...and you can likely guess how much, am I right? 

I've got tons of Bodhi content posted in this thread and elsewhere, cuddles, going back years, including a goji comment in the last post, and a recent ancient og post that last I looked had over 30 likes. 

What's your contributions, besides little?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 14, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> A two sentence reply to a poster does not constitute hijacking a thread, cuddles, but your outrage and offense is noted, for what it's worth...and you can likely guess how much, am I right?
> 
> I've got tons of Bodhi content posted in this thread and elsewhere, cuddles, going back years, including a goji comment in the last post, and a recent ancient og post that last I looked had over 30 likes.
> 
> ...


Don't care about your contributions if you are gonna vaguely bring up conspiracy theories and seem to back up Neo-Nazi's when all a guy said was the city could use some love right now.

Your post seems more appropriate on the daily stormer than a Bodhi thread.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Don't care about your contributions if you are gonna vaguely bring up conspiracy theories and seem to back up Neo-Nazi's...


"Vaguely" ? "Seem to" ?

I didn't know your sheep was so sensitive, cuddles.  Also....do you realize you've posted twice in the Bodhi thread w/o adding Bodhi content? What's up with that ??
[ ha ha ha etc ]

Speaking of Bodhi, here's an ancient og clone, and an orgi clone at 5 weeks. Let's see some of yours. cuddles....whatcha say?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 14, 2017)

For the record I don't think @Amos Otis came off in support of neo nazis. 

I think regardless of your beliefs, if you believe mass media is telling the whole truth about anything, odds are your missing something major. 

And my strawberry sunshine are trucking along just fine. 

Back left


----------



## Philip-O (Aug 14, 2017)

What do you think? Should I get these gojis (top row) and Jabba (untrained plant) to flower now? I have about 60-65 inches of usable vertical space on a 4x4 tent, the plants are now about 20" including the pots (23" for the Jabba), and I have been vegging for two months. The goji on the left really wants to grow big!

Can you guys spot any pheno in these plants? I´ve topped some, LST all except the Jabba female and attemped to mainline some. Since it is my first grow, I wanted to experiment (I even included a 707 headband fem that I got as a freebie, to be sure I would get at least one female).

Thanks! 


  

The two on the bottom are a goji and a jabba male. I´m thinking of taking them to a separate room and making some F2 seeds.


----------



## Tstat (Aug 14, 2017)

Hope I didn't offend anyone. I just thought of it as a tiny contribution. Probably making myself feel better more than anything, but I love my friend and I know he loves his city. He also has plenty of friends who love good strains and share the wealth. VA is not like where I live. People still get locked up for weed there. So if I can give away half of my seeds, I'm happy to do it!

Peace. Oh and Lockn will not be a political rally, it's Terrapin Station time. Some rise, some fall...


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Hope I didn't offend anyone. I just thought of it as a tiny contribution. Probably making myself feel better more than anything, but I love my friend and I know he loves his city. He also has plenty of friends who love good strains and share the wealth. VA is not like where I live. People still get locked up for weed there. So if I can give away half of my seeds, I'm happy to do it!
> 
> Peace. Oh and Lockn will not be a political rally, it's Terrapin Station time. Some rise, some fall...


I've spent a lot of time in C'ville. The Cavs used to have a terrific football program many years ago, but all b'ball recently. U Va grad Chris Taylor is having a fantastic year with the Dodgers...man o man.

Lockn's got a ton of bands, and it's about [ mostly ] the music, but political speeches at music events is as old as this guy. Given the geographical proximity and the events still being fresh, you can count on at least a triple portion. Have fun, amigo.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 14, 2017)

Boysenberry hp

 

Gogi og 
legends og x snow lotus 
Mountain temple


----------



## J Larue (Aug 14, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Don't care about your contributions if you are gonna vaguely bring up conspiracy theories and seem to back up Neo-Nazi's ...


Is you the RIU antifa ?



Goji OG


----------



## kds710 (Aug 15, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> What do you think? Should I get these gojis (top row) and Jabba (untrained plant) to flower now? I have about 60-65 inches of usable vertical space on a 4x4 tent, the plants are now about 20" including the pots (23" for the Jabba), and I have been vegging for two months. The goji on the left really wants to grow big!
> 
> Can you guys spot any pheno in these plants? I´ve topped some, LST all except the Jabba female and attemped to mainline some. Since it is my first grow, I wanted to experiment (I even included a 707 headband fem that I got as a freebie, to be sure I would get at least one female).
> 
> ...


nice! goji can be quite a stretcher, some phenos up to 2 1/2 times the height they are before being flipped in my experience. are your goji's in veg sexed? if not don't set yourself up for disappointment because usually the real dominant, strong structure and really vigorous goji's in veg turn out be males. My least favorite plant structure wise ( lanky, flimsy, lots of space between nodes etc) ended up being my all time favorite herb ever, my goji #3. almost feels like I never shut up about it.


----------



## Tstat (Aug 15, 2017)

kds710 said:


> if not don't set yourself up for disappointment because usually the real dominant, strong structure and really vigorous goji's in veg turn out be males.


Just to add to this statement, my biggest, baddest Goji turned out female. I was certain it would be male! In fact, I really didn't check it as much as the others because I just assumed male. When I did look at it I was shocked to see it was a girl. My other Goji is much smaller and doesn't seem to grow like that one. It wants to take over the entire space, LOL.


----------



## Philip-O (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks! Yes, I think I did a good job looking at the preflowers. The nicer jabba and a nice, but smaller, goji showed balls, and 2 big gojis and the untrained jabba have some pistils. 

So, what do you think? Some more veg time? 



kds710 said:


> nice! goji can be quite a stretcher, some phenos up to 2 1/2 times the height they are before being flipped in my experience. are your goji's in veg sexed? if not don't set yourself up for disappointment because usually the real dominant, strong structure and really vigorous goji's in veg turn out be males. My least favorite plant structure wise ( lanky, flimsy, lots of space between nodes etc) ended up being my all time favorite herb ever, my goji #3. almost feels like I never shut up about it.





Tstat said:


> Just to add to this statement, my biggest, baddest Goji turned out female. I was certain it would be male! In fact, I really didn't check it as much as the others because I just assumed male. When I did look at it I was shocked to see it was a girl. My other Goji is much smaller and doesn't seem to grow like that one. It wants to take over the entire space, LOL.


----------



## limonene (Aug 15, 2017)

Lucky charms. 1 of 2 phenos I was gifted. Day 35


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 15, 2017)

limonene said:


> Lucky charms. 1 of 2 phenos I was gifted. Day 35View attachment 3995307


Wow! Frosty as fuck and just over half way done!


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 15, 2017)

limonene said:


> Lucky charms. 1 of 2 phenos I was gifted. Day 35View attachment 3995307


Looking good famlay! Might have to pop my LC to find something special like this.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 15, 2017)

limonene said:


> Lucky charms. 1 of 2 phenos I was gifted. Day 35View attachment 3995307


Looks awesome, 3 or 6 ?

All this talk of Goji..heres my keeper at 55 days, a previous run of her. One of my fav strains to grow and smoke.


----------



## limonene (Aug 15, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Looks awesome, 3 or 6 ?
> 
> All this talk of Goji..heres my keeper at 55 days, a previous run of her. One of my fav strains to grow and smoke.
> View attachment 3995333


Hmm I think that was pheno 6.


----------



## J Larue (Aug 15, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Looks awesome, 3 or 6 ?
> 
> All this talk of Goji..heres my keeper at 55 days, a previous run of her. One of my fav strains to grow and smoke.
> View attachment 3995333


----------



## Nu-Be (Aug 15, 2017)

Funny movie.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Aug 15, 2017)

Good day! Bodhi HaOG x SL testers a few weeks into flower. 10/10 seeds popped and only got 2 females.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 15, 2017)

limonene said:


> Hmm I think that was pheno 6.


#3
 

#6


Cherry Sunshine, got 3 of these for the next run.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 15, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> View attachment 3995415 View attachment 3995417 View attachment 3995421 View attachment 3995413 Good day! Bodhi HaOG x SL testers a few weeks into flower. 10/10 seeds popped and only got 2 females.


Terrible odds, but that's the way she goes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Funny movie.
> 
> View attachment 3995359


Also a groovy little tune con Clapton, Baker, and Bruce. [ no, not that Bruce. ]


----------



## torontoke (Aug 15, 2017)

Finally got a lucky charms female myself.
Now to decide which pollen to dust her with.
Rku f2, gmt, or lucky charms f3's


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 15, 2017)

torontoke said:


> View attachment 3995441 Finally got a lucky charms female myself.
> Now to decide which pollen to dust her with.
> Rku f2, gmt, or lucky charms f3's


I vote F3!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I vote F3!


I concur.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 15, 2017)

Man you Bodhi Boys are puttin it down!


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 15, 2017)

Appalachin superskunk. Straight up yielder! 
This was the biggest but quite a few that were almost as big.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Aug 16, 2017)

Dream lotus 7 weeks into flower. One of my favorite antianxiety meds. Tough to have a bad day puffing on her. 3rd pack I've run thru over the past 4 years.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 16, 2017)

More cowbell outdoor
 
Bubba katsu x omg testers are wet I'll post them again once they are out of seedling stage.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 16, 2017)

torontoke said:


> More cowbell outdoor
> View attachment 3995769
> Bubba katsu x omg testers are wet I'll post them again once they are out of seedling stage.


Me like


----------



## torontoke (Aug 16, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Me like


Thanks
Me too
Mixed up some home made biochar and some organic mulch from what was laying around and buried them, I've been surprised by these.
Only been outside since first week of June


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 16, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Here we go! As soon as I come back from Lockn' I'm going start a poppin! My good friend, Jim lives in Charlottesville and we are heading there next Wednesday. I am going to gift him a portion of these seeds and maybe he can help spread some joy to C-Ville. God knows they need it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I'm planning my next round for after lockn as well. Just took down 2 lazy lightning and a sunshine daydream. They'll be dried and in jars just in time for me to bring with me to the festival!


----------



## kds710 (Aug 16, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Appalachin superskunk. Straight up yielder!
> This was the biggest but quite a few that were almost as big.
> View attachment 3995532


looks real good man  I cant help to be more interested in the smells you're finding from these phenos than anything


----------



## numberfour (Aug 16, 2017)

torontoke said:


> View attachment 3995441 Finally got a lucky charms female myself.
> Now to decide which pollen to dust her with.
> Rku f2, gmt, or lucky charms f3's


Nice one on the female torontoke, hit her hard with all 3 is my vote and send me some F3s lol

Purple Sunshine


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 16, 2017)

kds710 said:


> looks real good man  I cant help to be more interested in the smells you're finding from these phenos than anything


This one (#2) is skunky funk, lemon and evergreen with a dose of gear oil. The other (#4) has a grape jelly thing to it, not as funky. When my tents clear out ill be doing a side by side run.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 16, 2017)

One of my other more cowbell phenos. 
   
Just a hunch but i think shell pack a bit of a punch. Dont know what it is, i just have a feeling.


----------



## luv2grow (Aug 16, 2017)

numberfour said:


> #3
> View attachment 3995406
> 
> #6
> ...


I like how there is a number four on your tent pole in shot 1 haha!

@Rosinallday Nice run!

Blood orange x Genius Thai very happy with both of these squatters. The large one in the pic has a few leaves with double serrations. And looks like lime green 6 inch baseball bat producer lol These will go in next run, 40 days of waiting...


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 16, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> I like how there is a number four on your tent pole in shot 1 haha!
> 
> @Rosinallday Nice run!
> 
> ...


1s and 2s are tops and bottoms, 3s and 4s are the uprights! Lol. Btw, anyone looking for small tents, soooo cheap on wish.com. Thought i was getting a good deal on a 2x2x4 for 40$ shipped till i found 2.5x2.5x5 for the same price. Theyre not totally shitty either. For the price i have 0 complaints. .once you go bigger than that it seems like theyre not any cheaper, usually more than anywhere else.


----------



## kds710 (Aug 17, 2017)

Our one female from a pack of Space Monkey. 8/12 germed and only 5 took to the soil, 4 of which were males. All had pretty strong smells and nice structures, responded quite well to being topped with new shoots growing in fairly quick. Luckily this girl is actually pretty nice as opposed to all the males being standouts and the one female being the ugly duckling which is the case for me a lot of the time when this happens. Lookin forward to this one, will be grown alongside Dream Beaver and a couple other packs from 2 other breeders. This was just topped multiple more times yesterday


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2017)

2 Monkeys at 23 days and trichs all over the place. Growing fast and smelling like something but I don't know what. Stronger plants than my first run of these. Grower error had the soil mix a bit heavy the first round. Very early trich coverage and dense trich coverage also. Very impressive that way so early. The Monkey is a favorite.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 17, 2017)

Has anyone else popped field trip?
I've got two going now bout 2weeks old and the fans look nothing like I was expecting.
Way more Indy dom


----------



## jtp92 (Aug 17, 2017)

Got my kids in the soil and doin good bodhi sunshine daydream they look a little rouph but we will make it ive seen worse


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 17, 2017)

jtp92 said:


> Got my kids in the soil and doin good bodhi sunshine daydream they look a little rouph but we will make it ive seen worseView attachment 3996337


Meh, they look fine!!!! Be big and beautiful in no time!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 17, 2017)

I had a rooted Orgi clone with nowhere to go, so I crammed it in the middle of a tent . It never got within a couple of feet of the light, as the other plants in there are all skyscrapers. so this was a fun little experiment. Flowered just a couple of days after rooting, and yanked today at 55 days, same as Mom.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Rufus the 13th (Aug 17, 2017)

Hey Bodhi-heads!
What would be a better seed run:
(3) seeds of four different strains, or (6) seeds of two different strains?
In terms of M:F ratio, I could see myself with all males if I go (3) of four, as opposed to MAYBE getting one or two females if I go the (6) of two route...


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 17, 2017)

M:F should be about 50:50 regardless. My concern would be differing heights and nutrient requirements for all those different strains.


----------



## Rufus the 13th (Aug 17, 2017)

I always figured 50:50 as well, but I just have it in my head that Bodhi has a higher male percentage! I don't know why!
Yeah, I guses when it comes to the different heights, that makes sense...
Thanks Guru! 
Now to narrow it down to two strains... good problem!


----------



## Chef420 (Aug 17, 2017)

In my experience, 6 of 2 different strains. That way you'll see a good representation of both strains.


----------



## Rufus the 13th (Aug 17, 2017)

It's that damn voice in my head saying "plant more strains for variety!"
However, I'm definitely doing (6) of two... This will be my fourth grow, but first time running Bodhi!
I'm thinking of going with Lazy Lightning and Kundra x Snow Lotus


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2017)

My Monkey Man down the hill is about a week away from pollen. He leans more Sativa than most Monkeys. Feeling f2 coming on and a few hybreeds. Some animal had tipped him over so glad I checked.

Secret Chief is making the dense nuggets it always does. Might be wanting calcium. Not a big deal.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 17, 2017)

ShyGuru said:


> M:F should be about 50:50 regardless. My concern would be differing heights and nutrient requirements for all those different strains.


I wish! Past 2 pops im 3 for 16!! 
Im hoping this lemon lotus will shift those odds in my favor? If not ill grab a pack of cinderella xx and go 12/12, get a little bump in the numbers!!!!


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 18, 2017)

Rufus the 13th said:


> I always figured 50:50 as well, but I just have it in my head that Bodhi has a higher male percentage! I don't know why!
> Yeah, I guses when it comes to the different heights, that makes sense...
> Thanks Guru!
> Now to narrow it down to two strains... good problem!


Bodhi is the first reg seeds I've run, 3 pks and I've popped more than half of them. 2 females so far..


----------



## luv2grow (Aug 18, 2017)

weird that your ratios are so low. I haven't had that problem with my packs. pretty sure I'm around 50% females over the last few years. But I also don't pop packs all at once. just a few here and there with lots of time on the same phenos before popping more. Would be a good thing to start data logging I think.
I have read some cool Horticultural papers talking about seed popping and light timing and added stress effects in their environments helping the plant to determine which sex the plant will most likely go early on. Also read a few papers debunking it. Might be worth a look up.


----------



## johny22 (Aug 18, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Well by golly thats the ticket right there! Iffin i gettem itll be a wile before i can pop them, i have 4 strains totaling 13 cuts im trying to narrow down to 4-5 cuts right now. I may keep 2 phenos of more cowbell, 1 super frosty, quick finishing cookie leaner and 1 hashplant leaner that i think will actually stack up some nice donkey dongs. Over vegged first run, too lanky. Further testing must be done!!! Id love an update or 2 on your girls. SCROGability?


Yo Cletus How was that appy superskunk?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 18, 2017)

Has anyone grown Thunder Wookie? It's an Alaskan Thunder Fuck cross. I'm very interested to hear anything about it.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 18, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> weird that your ratios are so low. I haven't had that problem with my packs. pretty sure I'm around 50% females over the last few years. But I also don't pop packs all at once. just a few here and there with lots of time on the same phenos before popping more. Would be a good thing to start data logging I think.
> I have read some cool Horticultural papers talking about seed popping and light timing and added stress effects in their environments helping the plant to determine which sex the plant will most likely go early on. Also read a few papers debunking it. Might be worth a look up.


This debate has raged on since god was young and no one can prove one way or the other that plant sex isn't already predetermined. The light/stress/temp arguments go out the window since if any of it were true then it would be 100% m or f either way.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 18, 2017)

I ran Thunder Wookie and I had a 50/50 male/female ratio on one plant. Won't do that again! Smoke was good but not better than say ASS or Cobra Lips. Not worth the risk.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 18, 2017)

Almost forgot, the SSDD a week after chop smells like perfectly toasted bread with real butter today. Just exactly like that! Unusual for this old nose to be that specific. Very endearing!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 18, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I ran Thunder Wookie and I had a 50/50 male/female ratio on one plant. Won't do that again! Smoke was good but not better than say ASS or Cobra Lips. Not worth the risk.


So you're saying it hermied pretty bad?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 18, 2017)

Perfect balls and perfect pistils all on the same plant with female pistils first. Nice bushy totally hermied!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 18, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Perfect balls and perfect pistils all on the same plant with female pistils first. Nice bushy totally hermied!


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2017)

Pic of LC I found on ig. Shit looks so fire.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 18, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Pic of LC I found on ig. Shit looks so fire. View attachment 3996677


Was someone selling it on IG?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Was someone selling it on IG?


Nah just a pic. But they have a spot that's selling the LC8 clones in Cali on IG. No shipping though.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 18, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Nah just a pic. But they have a spot that's selling the LC8 clones in Cali on IG. No shipping though.


That don't help me. I'm a Canuck lol


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 18, 2017)

when dealing with bodhi, its extremely hard to figure out what to pop next...


----------



## torontoke (Aug 18, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> when dealing with bodhi, its extremely hard to figure out what to pop next...View attachment 3996711


Be a rebel pop em all.
Especially that one pack that looks to have a few hundred in it


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 18, 2017)

wish i could, dont have enough space.

space monkey vs astrochimp, gave away time bandit, but black triangle will be getting wet also...

the 100 pack are seeds saved from a friend in kingston...


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 18, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> when dealing with bodhi, its extremely hard to figure out what to pop next...View attachment 3996711


Jesus. That's quite the collection of Bodhi!


----------



## torontoke (Aug 18, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> .View attachment 3996714
> 
> the 100 pack are seeds saved from a friend in kingston...


So some 200day sativas then.... awesome should be a fun pheno hunt.
Certainly keep you busy for awhile.
Not sure what astrochimp is but I've got 6 more space monkey in veg after flowering one two runs ago. Even got the reveg of her going again this run. 
Stinks quite a bit tho


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Aug 18, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Has anyone grown Thunder Wookie? It's an Alaskan Thunder Fuck cross. I'm very interested to hear anything about it.


I've grown 5, did not have one with even a single male flower, they are high yielder incredibly frosty and a very strong unique floral smell. I would consider it more of a daytime smoke. Does not smell like weed at all so if you are looking for something different I would suggest it.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 18, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Yo Cletus How was that appy superskunk?


Curing now! Almost 3oz off of a pretty small plant though! Stacks up very nice!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 18, 2017)

torontoke said:


> So some 200day sativas then.... awesome should be a fun pheno hunt.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 18, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3996759


and that is why they sit in the bag, no info on them whatsoever, with sour sop seeds, moringa seeds, some african apple, & some funny looking lemon seeds from mauritania... i had seeds from meghalaya, but wasted them not being diligent...


----------



## Nu-Be (Aug 18, 2017)

I don't have a lot of experience selecting males, so I wonder if the more experienced folks here think this one's promising? Jack Herer x 88g13hp



Stem rubs present strong lime with a spicy/earthy back end. 13 days into flower.



Hope nobody downwind has a garden in flower.  He's ready to bust!


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 18, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> I don't have a lot of experience selecting males, so I wonder if the more experienced folks here think this one's promising? Jack Herer x 88g13hp
> 
> View attachment 3996501
> 
> ...


you like the structure? what about flowering him out all the way to see what resin he produces? bodhi actually mentions smoking males i think...


----------



## Monster Man (Aug 18, 2017)

Hollyweed(Hollywood Pure Kush x 88g13hp) around 35 days of flowering. This is my third run with this plant and I love the smell. Has a gassy citrus lime smell to it. I find it quite unique and I plan on keeping it around a bit more.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 18, 2017)

My lone Secret Chief in flower is building super hard buds just like always. Chief effects are a pronounced feeling of attachment to any couch or chair and a pleasant relaxation. Very strong and great late in the day. Good pot here.

Thunder Wookie female I did finish smelled like shit of one kind or another all during flower but that ended immediately with chopping.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 18, 2017)

hillbill said:


> My lone Secret Chief in flower is building super hard buds just like always. Chief effects are a pronounced feeling of attachment to any couch or chair and a pleasant relaxation. Very strong and great late in the day. Good pot here.
> 
> Thunder Wookie female I did finish smelled like shit of one kind or another all during flower but that ended immediately with chopping.


if i may ask, what did the smells change to?...


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Aug 18, 2017)

hillbill said:


> My lone Secret Chief in flower is building super hard buds just like always. Chief effects are a pronounced feeling of attachment to any couch or chair and a pleasant relaxation. Very strong and great late in the day. Good pot here.
> 
> Thunder Wookie female I did finish smelled like shit of one kind or another all during flower but that ended immediately with chopping.


Man sounds like you had bad luck with your thunder wookie, I have clones of all 5 of mine in the greenhouse I thought it was right up there in terms of yield potency and frost with anything else I grow but the strong floral smell really separates it and makes it a great change up from either fuel or fruity which seems to be most of what I grow. I would take pictures of them but it has been pouring here all day don't really feel like walking out there maybe tomorrow if I think of it.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 18, 2017)

@mr. childs TW went to spicy incense and was really intriguing. Friends were impressed and some thought it a bit Skunk ass.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 18, 2017)

hillbill said:


> @mr. childs TW went to spicy incense and was really intriguing. Friends were impressed and some thought it a bit Skunk ass.


try jungle spice when you get a chance, it had a peculiar but memorable smell, like some kind of abrasive cleaner mixed with spices...


----------



## torontoke (Aug 18, 2017)

Anyone on here ever seen these anywhere besides an ig auction?

Either before my time watching this thread or is it new?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 18, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Anyone on here ever seen these anywhere besides an ig auction?
> 
> Either before my time watching this thread or is it new?View attachment 3997070


First I've heard of Bodhi using BB!


----------



## johny22 (Aug 18, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Curing now! Almost 3oz off of a pretty small plant though! Stacks up very nice!


How was the smell? Any of that old school skunk coming through? Any pics?


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 19, 2017)

johny22 said:


> How was the smell? Any of that old school skunk coming through? Any pics?


So i have 2 phenos, 2 & 4. the one ive been posting is 2. Ive been describing it as lemon, evergreen and gear oil. Pretty funky though it seems to be mellowing in cure. 4 is much sweeter, screams grape jelly but does have some funk to it. I posted a puc of a good sized nug, ill go snap a pic of a nice dried bud for ya.


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 19, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Anyone on here ever seen these anywhere besides an ig auction?
> 
> Either before my time watching this thread or is it new?View attachment 3997070


Ya i got a pack of the bb3×a11gf3 if thats the same x as pictured. Got it from shoe. He threw it in as a freebie on ine if my many orders because i asked if he had it and he gave me it cause hes cool like that!


----------



## johny22 (Aug 19, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> So i have 2 phenos, 2 & 4. the one ive been posting is 2. Ive been describing it as lemon, evergreen and gear oil. Pretty funky though it seems to be mellowing in cure. 4 is much sweeter, screams grape jelly but does have some funk to it. I posted a puc of a good sized nug, ill go snap a pic of a nice dried bud for ya.


Awesome!!! thanks Cletus


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 19, 2017)

I got a pretty good m/f ratio from these Gojis. Popped 6, got 5 gals, and a nice boy. 2-2 1/2 phenos, lol! One lanky, one the other much tighter.
I stripped one of the lanky ladies yesterday, just to see how she'd take it! I had to super crop the crap out of these, they took the licking and just kept on ticking!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 19, 2017)

The Tighter Twins at 22 days.
 

 



I've never grow Goji out, so I'm pretty excited after all the press!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 19, 2017)

A couple more gratuitous Bodhi shots.

Lemon Wookies at 39 days.



Sunshine Wookie at 39 days.



Hope everyone's having a great weekend!


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 19, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Awesome!!! thanks Cletus


I got sidetracked but here ya go!


----------



## luv2grow (Aug 19, 2017)

day 26 goji and lt 




Plants sit around 5 feet at the tops of the goji. These stalks are rocking 3 ft. 2.0 Ec across the board.
Led is very nice to work with. Much easier to time stretches out. Lets see what they produce this go.
Sorry for the blur shot the light is only on with my schedule at home around 20 min. 

forgot to mention on 10/14 since day one


----------



## Rosinallday (Aug 19, 2017)

Harvest time. Lemon HP 60 days of 11/13.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Aug 20, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Harvest time. Lemon HP 60 days of 11/13.
> View attachment 3997543


Coincidentally I have some of these on the way . So pictures are much appreciated. Also any info on the smoke once cured would be great .


----------



## johny22 (Aug 20, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Appalachin superskunk. Straight up yielder!
> This was the biggest but quite a few that were





Cletus clem said:


> I got sidetracked but here ya go!
> View attachment 3997334


Nice work  let us know how she smokes!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 20, 2017)

10 1/4 hours lights on here and I see no negatives at all. Plants seem identical to those that were on a 12/12 cycle except they finish a few days earlier. Faster cycles and less juice. 

GPW thinking would need adjusting. Maybe multiply wattage by decimal value of remaining "on" time and figure from there. Shortened light hours and shorter flower time are real winners.


----------



## Tstat (Aug 20, 2017)

Here are some more pics of the monster Goji! This has taken over the space in a way I have never seen.





This is just TWO plants- the Goji on the left and Wolf pack tucked into the right.
The stem is huge, as are the roots:










The fan leaves are way bigger than my hand:





So, yea I am loving Bodhi thus far. I have 5 more Goji that I will be sexing when I get back from Lockn' and the new seeds to play with as well!


----------



## kds710 (Aug 20, 2017)

Rufus the 13th said:


> Hey Bodhi-heads!
> What would be a better seed run:
> (3) seeds of four different strains, or (6) seeds of two different strains?
> In terms of M:F ratio, I could see myself with all males if I go (3) of four, as opposed to MAYBE getting one or two females if I go the (6) of two route...


Plant. More. Seeds.


----------



## Rosinallday (Aug 20, 2017)

Most of the plants that have the snow lotus male have these red/pink stems.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 20, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Nah just a pic. But they have a spot that's selling the LC8 clones in Cali on IG. No shipping though.


Which shop


----------



## Serva (Aug 20, 2017)

Purple Sunshine, which got kicked out...


----------



## hillbill (Aug 20, 2017)

Flowers purple with green leaves, interesting.


----------



## Serva (Aug 20, 2017)

Purple Sunshine, bonsai mutant


Purple Sunshine, 3-4 weeks into flower, not so impressive

Purple Sunshine (4x), on every corner, before flip


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 20, 2017)

loving this purple sunshine.

Might be the next SSDD cross I pop. That purple diesel is amazing.

Hoping my Strawberry Sunshine turns out as good.

Front row


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 20, 2017)

There's two plants in here that aren't Bodhi. Otherwise there's some BBHP, Wolf Pack, Space Monkey, SSDD, Jamaican x Goji OG, Skywalker OG x Pipeline, and Dream Beaver. It's the 3rd day of flowering in this pic. It's probably going to get a little nuts in here, ha ha.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 20, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> There's two plants in here that aren't Bodhi. Otherwise there's some BBHP, Wolf Pack, Space Monkey, SSDD, Jamaican x Goji OG, Skywalker OG x Pipeline, and Dream Beaver. It's the 3rd day of flowering in this pic. It's probably going to get a little nuts in here, ha ha.
> View attachment 3997743


I'm very jealous of your setup


----------



## Serva (Aug 20, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> loving this purple sunshine.
> 
> Might be the next SSDD cross I pop. That purple diesel is amazing.
> 
> ...


Actually I didn't had much luck yet. 1 male, 1 hermaphrodite (this purple beauty...), 1 mutant, 1 girl (which is by far not so impressive, like the SSDD #5 behind her will be), 4 to look out now, and still 4 more to pop! My first Chem D x SSDD girl was also a hermaphrodite. I just flipped 5 more (photo). No problems at all with SSDD, only hard to decide, which of this snowball phenos to keep


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 20, 2017)

This is 2/3rd's of the mostly Bodhi greenhouse that's been coming down. There was/is some SSDD, Dream Beaver, Jamaican x Goji OG, Skywalker x Pipeline in there. I'll throw up some flower and nug shots later. I've got to get some work done.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 20, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> There's two plants in here that aren't Bodhi. Otherwise there's some BBHP, Wolf Pack, Space Monkey, SSDD, Jamaican x Goji OG, Skywalker OG x Pipeline, and Dream Beaver. It's the 3rd day of flowering in this pic. It's probably going to get a little nuts in here, ha ha.
> View attachment 3997743





rikdabrick said:


> This is 2/3rd's of the mostly Bodhi greenhouse that's been coming down. There was/is some SSDD, Dream Beaver, Jamaican x Goji OG, Skywalker x Pipeline in there. I'll throw up some flower and nug shots later. I've got to get some work done.
> View attachment 3997748


And in case anyone cares, both of those greenhouses are grown in straight dirt. No peatmoss, no aeration (besides what's naturally in the dirt), just old pineapple dirt. And totally organic amendments


----------



## Serva (Aug 20, 2017)

It's looking really tasty!!


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 21, 2017)

One of the Dream Beaver phenos.
 
Just a random lower nug on the first branch I grabbed from one of the SSDD phenos. This plant has some of the prettiest buds I've ever seen on a plant. The pic does it no justice. Unfortunately this one doesn't smell much. Hopefully the aroma will come out more with some cure time. The other two phenos I flowered out this round were quit a bit smellier on the plant than this one so maybe it won't get much aroma even with some cure time. Anybody have some non-stinky phenos of SSDD?


----------



## kds710 (Aug 21, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> One of the Dream Beaver phenos.
> View attachment 3998021
> Just a random lower nug on the first branch I grabbed from one of the SSDD phenos. This plant has some of the prettiest buds I've ever seen on a plant. The pic does it no justice. Unfortunately this one doesn't smell much. Hopefully the aroma will come out more with some cure time. The other two phenos I flowered out this round were quit a bit smellier on the plant than this one so maybe it won't get much aroma even with some cure time. Anybody have some non-stinky phenos of SSDD?
> View attachment 3998022


sick setup you got goin. I'm having the worst time ever vegging a pack of Dream Beavers, they are only still in solos but are being finicky as all hell, something I didn't anticipate with this pack


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 21, 2017)

kds710 said:


> sick setup you got goin. I'm having the worst time ever vegging a pack of Dream Beavers, they are only still in solos but are being finicky as all hell, something I didn't anticipate with this pack


but once they grow into some of the frostiest, tastiest, arousal inducing bud, all the germination hardships will be forgotten...


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 21, 2017)

The annual back deck chuck a few weeks underway; all ancient og except for one white walker kush [ dna]. Have added an indoor bean making tent this year because...motivated. May the CS work it's reputed magic.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 21, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Anybody have some non-stinky phenos of SSDD?


I had one. She smelled slightly kushy, but not near what I'd call a stinker. It ended up being my keeper for her pain relief, as well as her general stoniness. After about 10 rounds, she started throwing to many nanners to pluck. I was so sorry to have to cut her loose that I picked up another pack, lol!


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Aug 21, 2017)

The postman came bearing gifts... And i'm super stoked to get these!!! I have some research to do about phenos and growth for each strain, but the collection is shaping up nicely. Next i'm going with Space Monkey and SSDD, because I didn't know enough about SS4 when I first joined or woulda grabbed that as well, then not sure what after that but i'll keep my eye out for any potential!


----------



## luv2grow (Aug 21, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> The postman came bearing gifts... And i'm super stoked to get these!!! I have some research to do about phenos and growth for each strain, but the collection is shaping up nicely. Next i'm going with Space Monkey and SSDD, because I didn't know enough about SS4 when I first joined or woulda grabbed that as well, then not sure what after that but i'll keep my eye out for any potential!
> 
> View attachment 3998321
> View attachment 3998322
> ...


Oh yum yum's great choices! Whats popping first?!


----------



## luv2grow (Aug 21, 2017)

Any of you goji oldies know what is showing here? I'm thinking Nepali heavy but not the Indi dom side? I'm at a loss here, I guess this is the result of the fight in my rdwc buckets or with the light. First time I had a Goji Pheno do it. Never saw any of my snow lotus crosses throwing claws like she does. This one 2nd run at day 22-25 and its claw time. excited to see what the last run's children show. Day 30 in there
 
 LT


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Aug 21, 2017)

Not sure yet, I will be popping within the next several months. Still adding to the collection so I may start with the BK x LBL to get a feel for my system then move onto others from there. Really interested in SSDD and Goji OG.


----------



## GreenSanta (Aug 21, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Any of you goji oldies know what is showing here? I'm thinking Nepali heavy but not the Indi dom side? I'm at a loss here, I guess this is the result of the fight in my rdwc buckets or with the light. First time I had a Goji Pheno do it. Never saw any of my snow lotus crosses throwing claws like she does. This one 2nd run at day 22-25 and its claw time. excited to see what the last run's children show. Day 30 in there
> View attachment 3998345
> View attachment 3998354 LT View attachment 3998357 View attachment 3998358


in my experience clawing comes from ''hot soil'', too much food in your pot! If you can afford to let her go longer until she fades the smoke will still be nice and smooth but once clawing it's already too late to try and fix it, it is what it is, IMO.


----------



## Chef420 (Aug 21, 2017)

Hello Bodhi friends. Day 58
First 3 pictures are Dank Sinatra 
Second 3 are Purple Wookie


----------



## COGrown (Aug 22, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Any of you goji oldies know what is showing here? I'm thinking Nepali heavy but not the Indi dom side? I'm at a loss here, I guess this is the result of the fight in my rdwc buckets or with the light. First time I had a Goji Pheno do it. Never saw any of my snow lotus crosses throwing claws like she does. This one 2nd run at day 22-25 and its claw time. excited to see what the last run's children show. Day 30 in there
> View attachment 3998345
> View attachment 3998354 LT View attachment 3998357 View attachment 3998358





GreenSanta said:


> in my experience clawing comes from ''hot soil'', too much food in your pot! If you can afford to let her go longer until she fades the smoke will still be nice and smooth but once clawing it's already too late to try and fix it, it is what it is, IMO.


This look is actually really common in Goji, it likes to claw on ya. Very sensitive to N in early flowering is what it seems like, but as long as your tips aren't burning they grow out of it just fine. I've had a couple Goji phenos that just look like that for a bit every time no matter what their media/nutes. But for me they always grow out of it later in flowering.


----------



## luv2grow (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks for the response's @COGrown @GreenSanta 
No tip burn so far. Really low N in the res right now. Only reason fans are chopped back is for light. Good info on her N stylie in early flower thanks!


----------



## kds710 (Aug 22, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Any of you goji oldies know what is showing here? I'm thinking Nepali heavy but not the Indi dom side? I'm at a loss here, I guess this is the result of the fight in my rdwc buckets or with the light. First time I had a Goji Pheno do it. Never saw any of my snow lotus crosses throwing claws like she does. This one 2nd run at day 22-25 and its claw time. excited to see what the last run's children show. Day 30 in


Wow thats some nice frost! I wouldnt worry about it much i had a couple goji phenos claw on me and my #4 in particular held the trait to the very end. And while it may happen due to hot soil in some cases i believe its not the reason with the goji since at the time i was using pure canna coco. In the picture with the plant all defoliated at harvest you can see it all over the place sorry for the shitty quality it wasn't like that before I uploaded it. Was one of my frostiest Goji's


----------



## Serva (Aug 22, 2017)

kds710 said:


> Wow thats some nice frost! I wouldnt worry about it much i had a couple goji phenos claw on me and my #4 in particular held the trait to the very end. And while it may happen due to hot soil in some cases i believe its not the reason with the goji since at the time i was using pure canna coco. In the picture with the plant all defoliated at harvest you can see it all over the place sorry for the shitty quality it wasn't like that before I uploaded it. Was one of my frostiest Goji's


What you mean with pure canna coco? The nutrients? Or that you have grown without nutrients in coco?

I think it is often a N tox, which is taken too easy. I am using canna bio nutrients 30-50% of the low dose setting. Normally no problem at all, some strains require more. But my purple sunshines suddenly getting burned in early flower. Only this strain seems to be really sensitive.

So I can imagine something similar with goji, and if you grow the clone again and again, I guess you could dial back N and find a way to grow her without crawls.


----------



## luv2grow (Aug 22, 2017)

I like the claws. Allows light to get deeper into the canopy 

Thanks @kds710 ,She is a frosty one for sure. In a few days or so she starts her frost rails up. Lt already has her rails rockin. Need to order some sift screens and alum. plates


----------



## jtp92 (Aug 22, 2017)

That is my big girl sunshine daydream and im not a small person and she was put out late and already smelling good and getting frosty and not that far in to flower im glad i took some clones happy growing everyone


----------



## kds710 (Aug 23, 2017)

Serva said:


> What you mean with pure canna coco? The nutrients? Or that you have grown without nutrients in coco?
> 
> I think it is often a N tox, which is taken too easy. I am using canna bio nutrients 30-50% of the low dose setting. Normally no problem at all, some strains require more. But my purple sunshines suddenly getting burned in early flower. Only this strain seems to be really sensitive.
> 
> So I can imagine something similar with goji, and if you grow the clone again and again, I guess you could dial back N and find a way to grow her without crawls.


pure Canna coco meaning my medium consisted of only that. My point was that it doesn't always happen due to hot soil and my goji #4 being a perfect example it's also happened to Scotts OG and 501st OG for me at the time that I was growing with Canna coco. I was using House and Garden at that time. I definitely agree that it often turns out to be a nitrogen problem


----------



## Jaybodankly (Aug 23, 2017)

Some early Bodhi travelogues of his seed collecting trips around the world. Interesting with some great pics.

https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?201345812-2008-nepali-cannabis-collections-project-travelouge
https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?201351953-Oaxaca-2010-collections-the-return
https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?201358240-2010-fall-winter-Morocco-collections-trip
https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?201360455-2013-collections-trip-north-india-maha-kumbh-mela
https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?201361647-2014-collections-trip-Yunnan-border-lands


----------



## Craigson (Aug 23, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> The postman came bearing gifts... And i'm super stoked to get these!!! I have some research to do about phenos and growth for each strain, but the collection is shaping up nicely. Next i'm going with Space Monkey and SSDD, because I didn't know enough about SS4 when I first joined or woulda grabbed that as well, then not sure what after that but i'll keep my eye out for any potential!
> 
> View attachment 3998321
> View attachment 3998322
> ...


Great lakes has Sunshine 4 in stock again


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Aug 23, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Great lakes has Sunshine 4 in stock again


Nicee as soon as GLG comes back up i'll take a look, thanks!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 23, 2017)

Strawberry sunshine. Left side row. 2 ish weeks from seed. 

Fastest growth of 4 strains. Excited for the rest of the cycle.


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 23, 2017)

Anyone have bodhis tester email addy? My email was hacked and lost all my contacts. 

Anyone have a blank tester report form also?


----------



## Nu-Be (Aug 23, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Anyone have bodhis tester email addy? My email was hacked and lost all my contacts.
> 
> Anyone have a blank tester report form also?


Check your PM, man. I gotcha covered. 

Here's my Jack Herer x 88g13hp testers. Everything looking healthy and green, and I like the branching of the middle and right phenos.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 23, 2017)

A new bloom room addition to sooth the trim jail aches. 5 gal tote with a diy upholstered seat cushion screwed to the lid. And 1 of 2 more cowbells coming down peeking out to say hi! This is #7.  This is #2 in all her frosty glory, naked and exposed! 
  
And one of #7 on the chopping block


----------



## jtp92 (Aug 23, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Check your PM, man. I gotcha covered.
> 
> Here's my Jack Herer x 88g13hp testers. Everything looking healthy and green, and I like the branching of the middle and right phenos.
> 
> View attachment 3999415


How do u become a tester that would be amazing


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 24, 2017)

kds710 said:


> sick setup you got goin. I'm having the worst time ever vegging a pack of Dream Beavers, they are only still in solos but are being finicky as all hell, something I didn't anticipate with this pack


Do you ever send in soil tests? Maybe there's something wonky with your soil. Mine veg and flower along with the best of them.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 24, 2017)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I had one. She smelled slightly kushy, but not near what I'd call a stinker. It ended up being my keeper for her pain relief, as well as her general stoniness. After about 10 rounds, she started throwing to many nanners to pluck. I was so sorry to have to cut her loose that I picked up another pack, lol!


The first buds of the not so smelly one have been bagged up for about 4 days now and the aroma is coming out pretty good now. I have a pot snob buddy coming by tomorrow so I'll ask him what he thinks. I'm around this stuff too much to be a good judge on the stink level for the most part


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 24, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Any of you goji oldies know what is showing here? I'm thinking Nepali heavy but not the Indi dom side? I'm at a loss here, I guess this is the result of the fight in my rdwc buckets or with the light. First time I had a Goji Pheno do it. Never saw any of my snow lotus crosses throwing claws like she does. This one 2nd run at day 22-25 and its claw time. excited to see what the last run's children show. Day 30 in there
> View attachment 3998345
> View attachment 3998354 LT View attachment 3998357 View attachment 3998358


Do you know what your molybdenum levels in your media. There's a good chance you're low. And if you have any urea based nitrogen in your soil or feeding then you maybe low on nickel.


----------



## JeffSessions (Aug 24, 2017)

As much as this thread talked up SSDD, I assumed I'd be at least a little dissapointed with it.

WRONG.







Really nice smoke, looking forward to having it cured. Amazing pain relief. Almost instantaneous. Nice selection of phenos from 1 pack, too.


----------



## kds710 (Aug 24, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Do you ever send in soil tests? Maybe there's something wonky with your soil. Mine veg and flower along with the best of them.


Never have but we recently switched to Roots Organic and I like it a lot, much more compared to a handful of other soils I've tried. Can't stand Fox Farm and the way it sucks at absorbing water, this stuff is like watering coco in comparison. But anyways the plants seem to like it a lot, seedlings and all, just not the Dream Beavers. They look a lot better than they did before but far from what I'd like them to. I suppose I'll just be making minor tweaks and adjustments with feeding until these things snap out of it, hopefully


----------



## CptBluemax (Aug 24, 2017)

man Bodhi looks so freaking good , im really looking at Bodhi for a collection of stuff soon , love that its all regular and proper true breeding.


----------



## luv2grow (Aug 24, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Do you know what your molybdenum levels in your media. There's a good chance you're low. And if you have any urea based nitrogen in your soil or feeding then you maybe low on nickel.


I do not have a clue at mb or nickel levels. Thanks for a new rabbit hole to go down


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 24, 2017)

CptBluemax said:


> man Bodhi looks so freaking good , im really looking at Bodhi for a collection of stuff soon , love that its all regular and proper true breeding.





luv2grow said:


> I do not have a clue at mb or nickel levels. Thanks for a new rabbit hole to go down


Speaking of rabbit holes....


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 24, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> I do not have a clue at mb or nickel levels. Thanks for a new rabbit hole to go down


Watch for ph and over watering if you see molybdenum deficiencies. Usually a sign / bi product. Super rare / unusual for that to be the root cause.

When I see molybdenum issues, it's usually soil ph and an inability to uptake phosphorous.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 24, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> As much as this thread talked up SSDD, I assumed I'd be at least a little dissapointed with it.
> 
> WRONG.
> 
> ...


that's exactly why it is my head stash and i've grown it exclusively now for ... wow, maybe two years? i've grown out at least a dozen packs and think there was one pheno i wasn't crazy about but the rest have been great. some way more amazing than others but all amazing aches and pain relief! the cure really brings out some yummy smells too. congratulations on a successful SSDD harvest


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Aug 24, 2017)

My testers which arrived in the mail 4 weeks ago today.
Dragonsblood F4 x old mother ghani (Mother of Dragons)
 Love the structure thus far staying very squat but also has nice branching underneath, no obvious variation yet but obviously very early. A few took a couple days longer to pop so they are a few days behind and the one on the right grew into the light last night got a little burnt on the leaves but should be fine.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 24, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Watch for ph and over watering if you see molybdenum deficiencies. Usually a sign / bi product. Super rare / unusual for that to be the root cause.
> 
> When I see molybdenum issues, it's usually soil ph and an inability to uptake phosphorous.





luv2grow said:


> I do not have a clue at mb or nickel levels. Thanks for a new rabbit hole to go down


Sorry for the vague reply. It was late last night when I posted. I wasn't talking about seeing a molybdenum deficiency. I was talking about have enough molybdenum to convert nitrate into protein. I do soil prescriptions on the side, mostly because I enjoy it and enjoy helping other growers/gardeners/farmers out, and most soils have an inverted NH4 to NO3 ratio, too much nitrate in general and not enough Mo to compensate for the levels of nitrate. The same goes for nickel, but nickel is needed to convert urea into ammonium and urease. Anyway, I'd shoot for 0.5 ppm minimum in a soil test. In my own soil I have Mo at 3 ppm because my soil naturally has around 14% organic matter which will all be converted to nitrate eventually. In one of my greenhouses I may bump the Mo up to 5 ppm, but the would be the max IMO. I wouldn't push Mo past that.

And @Jp.the.pope you're right in saying pH has a significant role in Mo uptake. It's the only micronutrient that increases in availability at higher pH levels so if you're pH is too low then your plants most likely won't be getting enough and even more so if you're media doesn't have enough in the first place which is true of most media/soil. Also excess nitrate, which is common, also inhibits the uptake of phosphorous so you hit two points of excess nitrate in one post. It's not good to have too much NO3. It makes for weak, disease prone plants. They can look healthy, but it's not necessarily the case. Put those plants outside and if they are magnets to bugs or fungus pressure that would be a good sign that they're not really healthy.

Speaking of soil testing, if any of you guys want to send in soil samples to be tested you can PM me. There's only one lab in the US that I would send samples to if you're running a lightweight mix. And if you're in straight dirt, like me, then I have another lab that I'd recommend. I'd also send in a water sample. Water is your first nutrient and can easily have a major effect on your soil.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 24, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Sorry for the vague reply. It was late last night when I posted. I wasn't talking about seeing a molybdenum deficiency. I was talking about have enough molybdenum to convert nitrate into protein. I do soil prescriptions on the side, mostly because I enjoy it and enjoy helping other growers/gardeners/farmers out, and most soils have an inverted NH4 to NO3 ratio, too much nitrate in general and not enough Mo to compensate for the levels of nitrate. The same goes for nickel, but nickel is needed to convert urea into ammonium and urease. Anyway, I'd shoot for 0.5 ppm minimum in a soil test. In my own soil I have Mo at 3 ppm because my soil naturally has around 14% organic matter which will all be converted to nitrate eventually. In one of my greenhouses I may bump the Mo up to 5 ppm, but the would be the max IMO. I wouldn't push Mo past that.
> 
> And @Jp.the.pope you're right in saying pH has a significant role in Mo uptake. It's the only micronutrient that increases in availability at higher pH levels so if you're pH is too low then your plants most likely won't be getting enough and even more so if you're media doesn't have enough in the first place which is true of most media/soil. Also excess nitrate, which is common, also inhibits the uptake of phosphorous so you hit two points of excess nitrate in one post. It's not good to have too much NO3. It makes for weak, disease prone plants. They can look healthy, but it's not necessarily the case. Put those plants outside and if they are magnets to bugs or fungus pressure that would be a good sign that they're not really healthy.
> 
> Speaking of soil testing, if any of you guys want to send in soil samples to be tested you can PM me. There's only one lab in the US that I would send samples to if you're running a lightweight mix. And if you're in straight dirt, like me, then I have another lab that I'd recommend. I'd also send in a water sample. Water is your first nutrient and can easily have a major effect on your soil.


You rock  always love learning about soil


----------



## limonene (Aug 24, 2017)

Cherry sunshine @numberfour s cut. Reeks of sour cherry cough sweets, delicious terps. Thanks buddy!


----------



## numberfour (Aug 24, 2017)

Your Welcome @limonene 

Smashing it in flower as usual bro


----------



## luv2grow (Aug 24, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Watch for ph and over watering if you see molybdenum deficiencies. Usually a sign / bi product. Super rare / unusual for that to be the root cause.
> 
> When I see molybdenum issues, it's usually soil ph and an inability to uptake phosphorous.


5.8 from day one. My res is really stable.
I'll look into Mo and Nickel uptake values for the dro dro. I'm always over watering 

Blood Orange X Genius Thai making me want to go grab a larger tent this weekend and plug the rail in 

Two phenos looking just about identical except height

The Goji will be alright  Day 33 She is showing slight tip discolor. Glad I flushed when I did. Good looking out folks.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 24, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> 5.8 from day one. My res is really stable.
> I'll look into Mo and Nickel uptake values for the dro dro. I'm always over watering
> 
> Blood Orange X Genius Thai making me want to go grab a larger tent this weekend and plug the rail in
> ...



Oh no, the dro dro 

My soil gets finicky if I don't treat her right. Hope yours peek up buddy.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 24, 2017)

Does anyone know what the TK x SSDD cross is called and if it's still available anywhere? Cheers guys


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 25, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> You rock  always love learning about soil


Send in a soil sample and you can learn a lot about your own soil. You'd be surprised how many people's soil is way out of whack. The only thing that saves a lot of people in these soil/soilless mixes is the amount of aeration used. For example, if you were to do a Coot's style mix in straight dirt your plant would probably be dead in a week or less. A lot of aeration basically helps the plant have enough space in the media to keep from getting poisoned to death. PM me if your interested in soil testing. I don't work for a lab and I don't make money off of the tests.

To keep it Bodhi related:
BBHP, hash plant pheno just under 7'. One week into flowering.


BBHP, Blue Dream pheno just over 7' and taking up space. Skywalker OG X Pipeline (aka Andy Irons OG) behind her.
 

2 Jamaican Goji's (front and back) going nuts. 8' at the tallest branches


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 25, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> 5.8 from day one. My res is really stable.
> I'll look into Mo and Nickel uptake values for the dro dro. I'm always over watering
> 
> Blood Orange X Genius Thai making me want to go grab a larger tent this weekend and plug the rail in
> ...


No idea about the dro bro, but Mo, Ni, Se and Co would all be pretty small amounts. You could probably look at Dyna-Gro's ratios to get an idea. It wouldn't be hard to hit toxic levels with any of those.

And nice looking plants too!


----------



## DonnyDee (Aug 25, 2017)

What's up fellars.

Does anyone have experience with Space Monkey? Did some digging around and found one guy who had a batch of hermies from it - not sure if it was early samples or stress induced.

Gonna be my 2nd seed purchase, hoping to get SSDD, Goji OG, More Cowbell and Space Monkey - should I be cautious of any of these as a novice grower?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 25, 2017)

Only flowering the Monkey for second time. 50/50 m/f and nothing in between. Very loud and potent and loud. Smells a lot.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 25, 2017)

greatlakes is back up, hopefully i can snag a pack of sunshine#4


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 25, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Only flowering the Monkey for second time. 50/50 m/f and nothing in between. Very loud and potent and loud. Smells a lot.


can you smell the lavender from the wookie, is it prevelant ?


----------



## lukio (Aug 25, 2017)

DonnyDee said:


> What's up fellars.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Space Monkey? Did some digging around and found one guy who had a batch of hermies from it - not sure if it was early samples or stress induced.
> 
> Gonna be my 2nd seed purchase, hoping to get SSDD, Goji OG, More Cowbell and Space Monkey - should I be cautious of any of these as a novice grower?


i have some in young veg, havent sexed them yet. ive heard and seen good things, though.  really looking forward to em


----------



## DonnyDee (Aug 25, 2017)

lukio said:


> i have some in young veg, havent sexed them yet. ive heard and seen good things, though.  really looking forward to em


Ahhh sick! Time to hit the "watch thread" button


----------



## luv2grow (Aug 25, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> No idea about the dro bro, but Mo, Ni, Se and Co would all be pretty small amounts. You could probably look at Dyna-Gro's ratios to get an idea. It wouldn't be hard to hit toxic levels with any of those.
> 
> And nice looking plants too!


That's the thing about the dro. Most levels of uptake are prime in a small ph zone. But leaf clawing is also very common for us on some strains due to wet feet. It's just the nature of the beast. Great insight regardless. Checked it all out and gonna run with my current settings. I'll adjust a bit on the next run in 30 days or so see if we can't baby the goji a bit more on her own res.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 25, 2017)

Clusterfunk hath been flipped! And a blackberry kush bag seed. BBK left, CF right. These are probably way too big for this tent. Well find out!!!  That little think on the green thing is the clone i took of the clusterfunk to get her to show me her naughty bits. In too small of a pot with sub par food and light but i like to just let them go, see what else shell show me!


----------



## lukio (Aug 25, 2017)

DonnyDee said:


> Ahhh sick! Time to hit the "watch thread" button


welcome! i'll post pics of the monkey in a couple weeks man. will probs flower them in a tent 
with some Alien Rift


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 25, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Clusterfunk hath been flipped! And a blackberry kush bag seed. BBK left, CF right. These are probably way too big for this tent. Well find out!!! View attachment 4000056View attachment 4000057 View attachment 4000059That little think on the green thing is the clone i took of the clusterfunk to get her to show me her naughty bits. In too small of a pot with sub par food and light but i like to just let them go, see what else shell show me!



Looking good . Looking forward to see these in flower. The red pheno is one of the prettiest plants I've ever seen. 

Any smells on the CF yet ? How long of veg ?


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 25, 2017)

Gogi og


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Aug 25, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> greatlakes is back up, hopefully i can snag a pack of sunshine#4


Still down for me?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 25, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> can you smell the lavender from the wookie, is it prevelant ?


I have no idea what lavender smells like. I've smelled lavender herb plants and nothing. I just moved some buds around on the Monkeys and the terps burn my eyes and my fingers are sticking to everything. Real strong Chem type as far as piercing sour blast. Woody tones always. Can't put a finger on it but very strong. One plant has "white" buds. Need to check my male out back. 32 days. Seems the first time around the smells kept changing but always extremely loud. 

Recently harvested SSDD now smells like warm bread dough. Curing nicely. Nice bud.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 25, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Looking good . Looking forward to see these in flower. The red pheno is one of the prettiest plants I've ever seen.
> 
> Any smells on the CF yet ? How long of veg ?


I popped those seeds the end of may i think? I dont push them, i like to take time to bush them out and build the root system. I took a bunch off the top a couple weeks ago and made 8 clones out of it. That little clone in the pic smells fuely asf!!! I popped 5/11 and got 1 fem so at some point ill pop the other 6 and see what else i can find.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Aug 25, 2017)

Such beautiful work in here! I'd like to add the Hells Angel OG x Snow Lotus testers I was gifted as they are 32 days into flower today.

Having done Goji and Sky Lotus, these will be neat to compare to.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Aug 25, 2017)

And my lone Dream Lotus. She's doing her best considering the summer heat n pests she's had to deal with. Good day gentelman !


----------



## Upstate2627 (Aug 25, 2017)

Also a lil raised bed I have done the last few summers. Homemade bodhi pollen chuck of skylotus x goji fems I call "Chips Stash" bc Chip was my stepfather who grew some of these beans also but died 2 years ago almost to the day. He was a good ass dude!


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 25, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Still down for me?


i guess it went back down


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Aug 25, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i guess it went back down


I need to make an order, lol.


----------



## kds710 (Aug 26, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> View attachment 4000143 And my lone Dream Lotus. She's doing her best considering the summer heat n pests she's had to deal with. Good day gentelman !


chunkers! how's the dream lotus do in the yield department? imagine it to be a decent producer with added frost from the snow lotus stud


----------



## torontoke (Aug 26, 2017)

Bubba katsu x omg testers are upright and ready.
  
Anyone that's ran a pack of space monkey had one throw all trifoliate leaves?
This is my second pack and first time I've encountered this. Don't know if I should let it grow out or cull the weirdo now.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 26, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Bubba katsu x omg testers are upright and ready.
> View attachment 4000524 View attachment 4000525
> Anyone that's ran a pack of space monkey had one throw all trifoliate leaves?
> This is my second pack and first time I've encountered this. Don't know if I should let it grow out or cull the weirdo now.
> View attachment 4000526


Keep it!!!


----------



## Judio_gardens (Aug 26, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Does anyone know what the TK x SSDD cross is called and if it's still available anywhere? Cheers guys


Im not sure what the name of it is but I am currently testing it and have just harvested my first round. It has that classic OG gas taste with a mellow back end from the SSDD. I have pictures posted on my IG account @Judio_gardens


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 27, 2017)

Judio_gardens said:


> Im not sure what the name of it is but I am currently testing it and have just harvested my first round. It has that classic OG gas taste with a mellow back end from the SSDD. I have pictures posted on my IG account @Judio_gardens


Too easy man, cheers! I'll have to keep a close eye out for it hey! 
I'll check out your IG too man


----------



## Schmarmpit (Aug 27, 2017)

Heads up, GLG is back up. Just snagged a pack of SSDD 4.


----------



## luv2grow (Aug 27, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Bubba katsu x omg testers are upright and ready.
> View attachment 4000524 View attachment 4000525
> Anyone that's ran a pack of space monkey had one throw all trifoliate leaves?
> This is my second pack and first time I've encountered this. Don't know if I should let it grow out or cull the weirdo now.
> View attachment 4000526


You'll get it rocking. I have complete faith in ya  Give Nu's BB grow report a read on the Katsu. He has some great insight on em.


----------



## DonnyDee (Aug 27, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> Heads up, GLG is back up. Just snagged a pack of SSDD 4.



Looks like it's down again?


----------



## Schmarmpit (Aug 27, 2017)

Wow, that stinks. Now I'm doubting my order is even legit, but I got a confirmation email and everything.


----------



## DonnyDee (Aug 27, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> Wow, that stinks. Now I'm doubting my order is even legit, but I got a confirmation email and everything.


I saw they were mentioned on twitter by a breeder... Didn't look good, but I don't know how true it was.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 27, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> You'll get it rocking. I have complete faith in ya  Give Nu's BB grow report a read on the Katsu. He has some great insight on em.


Thanks
Means a lot to know I havent shaken your faith in me yet.
I've read his thread more then once already if I have a problem I'll hit him up for info.
I'm excited to see what comes out of these


----------



## luv2grow (Aug 27, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Thanks
> Means a lot to know I havent shaken your faith in me yet.
> I've read his thread more then once already if I have a problem I'll hit him up for info.
> I'm excited to see what comes out of these


Katsu lineage looks amazing from what I've seen grown so far. Definitely on my short list of must grabs


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 27, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> Wow, that stinks. Now I'm doubting my order is even legit, but I got a confirmation email and everything.


if it went through you're good, dbj & the crew are some of the most legit & understanding folks i've delt with concerning bodhi gear...


----------



## jtp92 (Aug 27, 2017)

Im wondering witch pheno of the blue sunshine would have 10 leaflets it only has a few on it with 10 fingers but i cant find anything saying about the parrents and there leafs


----------



## HydroChemBot (Aug 27, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Bubba katsu x omg testers are upright and ready.
> View attachment 4000524 View attachment 4000525
> Anyone that's ran a pack of space monkey had one throw all trifoliate leaves?
> This is my second pack and first time I've encountered this. Don't know if I should let it grow out or cull the weirdo now.
> View attachment 4000526


quite a few of us have had space monkey mutants, I love seeing what they become... After all the Ogkb is def a mutant


----------



## jtp92 (Aug 27, 2017)

We r done with trasision and in flower mode 1st week of full flower and the frost is already coming smells so good cant wait blue sunshine from bodhi   the pic of the top of the bud is about the size of me thumb i say she is goin to be a yeilder for sure


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 28, 2017)

This sticker will add at least 1,000 lumens right? And my little clusterfunk is killing it! Ill get 2, maybe 3 grams easy with this beast!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 28, 2017)

Space Monkey super frosted pheno just met my boy Monkey!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 28, 2017)

Ttnl X Appy showing some purple already. Smell is minimal untill right on top of her and it is a verry sweet smell.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 28, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Space Monkey super frosted pheno just met my boy Monkey!


Ill take 2 please! Lol. Nice!


----------



## luv2grow (Aug 28, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Ttnl X Appy showing some purple already. Smell is minimal untill right on top of her and it is a verry sweet smell. View attachment 4001619


She's a beauty!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 28, 2017)

Ttnl X Appy male. This lil fella flowerd extremely fast and has an awesome floral bouquet sweet type smell.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 28, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> View attachment 4001697
> 
> Ttnl X Appy male. This lil fella flowerd extremely fast and has an awesome floral bouquet sweet type smell.


any plans on smoking him?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 28, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> any plans on smoking him?


How do you smoke a male plant if there are no buds to smoke?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 28, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> any plans on smoking him?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 28, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> any plans on smoking him?


That's the plan. Giving him a lil Xtra time to see what all he does.

My apologies , for some reason I can only upload 1 pic per post ?

Pic above Ttnl X Appy.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 28, 2017)

Orange Sunshine. Cali O X Ssdd. Has a stank to her. Doing "ok" since the re pot. Node spacing is tight, one branch is going to be killer if she fully fills in. Also have male of this cross that smells like strait up orange zest in your face. No pics of him as of yet though.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 28, 2017)

..


----------



## Chef420 (Aug 28, 2017)

@1kemosabe whos that in the first pic? Orange sunshine as well?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 28, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> @1kemosabe whos that in the first pic? Orange sunshine as well?



First pics are ttnl X Appy. The last 2 pics are OSS.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 28, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> View attachment 4001712
> 
> That's the plan.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 28, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> View attachment 4001743


Not unheard of. If i remember correctly bodhi talks of doing this in i believe the pot cast interview he did? Think about a really frosty male, should be something worth smoking there! Interestingly, in the mr soul interview, he talks about not looking for feminine qualities in a male but rather look for them in the female offspring. He relates it to big boobs. If you were to breed for big boobs, you wouldnt look for a dude with big boobs, you look for a dude with daughters who have big boobs. Before that he had mentioned girls getting skewered with massive cocks or something. Great interview. Entertaining and informative. Food for thought!


----------



## Tstat (Aug 29, 2017)

Is GLG just down because a new site is coming up? I know they have had the new site notice on there for a while. I hope it's not something else.
And... I just got back from Lockn' and my Goji is looking AMAZING. I'll post some updated pics later today!


----------



## Craigson (Aug 29, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Is GLG just down because a new site is coming up? I know they have had the new site notice on there for a while. I hope it's not something else.
> And... I just got back from Lockn' and my Goji is looking AMAZING. I'll post some updated pics later today!


It seems to only work before 7am eastern?? Lol
Last 4 days I check at 630 and site works. Check again after 7 n nothing.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> How do you smoke a male plant if there are no buds to smoke?


males that produce resin can give you insight on how he will produce when breeding...


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 29, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Not unheard of. If i remember correctly bodhi talks of doing this in i believe the pot cast interview he did? Think about a really frosty male, should be something worth smoking there! Interestingly, in the mr soul interview, he talks about not looking for feminine qualities in a male but rather look for them in the female offspring. He relates it to big boobs. If you were to breed for big boobs, you wouldnt look for a dude with big boobs, you look for a dude with daughters who have big boobs. Before that he had mentioned girls getting skewered with massive cocks or something. Great interview. Entertaining and informative. Food for thought!


and years ago when some elders i know mentioned it to me i had the same puzzled look on my face, hindsight is 20/20, sometimes even 20/10. the amount of males & seeds we threw away as kids is shameful to say...


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 29, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> and years ago when some elders i know mentioned it to me i had the same puzzled look on my face, hindsight is 20/20, sometimes even 20/10. the amount of males & seeds we threw away as kids is shameful to say...


Never knew that a male could be smoked. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Tstat (Aug 29, 2017)

OK, Goji was going nuts while I was away!

Again, this is one plant that was topped once and trained as she stretched:






Here is a closeup:


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Never knew that a male could be smoked. Learn something new everyday.


Of course it can be... But why. Mmm lemme smoke some pollen. Mm. You could also smoke lavender if you really want.


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 29, 2017)

jtp92 said:


> We r done with trasision and in flower mode 1st week of full flower and the frost is already coming smells so good cant wait blue sunshine from bodhiView attachment 4001065 View attachment 4001066 View attachment 4001067 the pic of the top of the bud is about the size of me thumb i say she is goin to be a yeilder for sure


I picked my keeper in week 2 of flower upon smelling the initial trics. It was that obvious. Sealed the deal when i smoked her. Compared to her sisters she had the strongest flavor, highest potency. She's now one of my most potent x's period. Shes a ssdd leaner in terp dept, but scbd leaner in growth and vigor dept. Best of both worlds.


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 29, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Of course it can be... But why. Mmm lemme smoke some pollen. Mm. You could also smoke lavender if you really want.


Only if hes really frosty would i smoke him. Ive done that just to get a better idea of the terps. I guess its rare to find frosty males, idk. 2 of the 4 i flowered were frosty enough to smoke, so maybe its not that rare. Its not to me, but ive also culled hundreds of males and only flowered 4.


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 29, 2017)

(Lemon diesel × Sunshine Daydream)

A copy of my tester report...

Hello bodhi and mrs bodhi! All finished on this round, smoke test included. I saw 4 females and held onto an extremely stinky male. 

Grown indoors (600wHPS) with 100% organic soil in 5-7 gal fabric pots. Temps average between 73°F-85°F. Rh 40%-60%. Harvested on day 63.

Overall impression: i feel that this lemon diesel is more like an indica version of lemon haze, in terp profile, smells like haze not diesel. The high tho is very high energy, sativa like effect. I require relaxing, medicating, anti anxiety, low paranoid strains. This one is not for me, personally. But it checks all the boxes in frostyness, flavor, potency.

Scents include: lemon, lots of lemon, haze, lemon pinesol, new shoes, burnt rubber, grape. Not a whole lot of obvious ssdd terps like ive seen from some of the other ssdd crosses. The mom seems to dominate fairly heavily in this dept.

High: electric, energetic, potent, mind activating, edgy, strong. This is high energy cannabis.

Growth: stretched about 1.5×, more indica in growth (slower, stalkier, broader leaf). Not hard to grow. Yeilded decent-average to above average.

Keeper: not for me. But only because of the high energy effect doesnt match my vibe. 

Potency- 8 or 9/10

Thank you for the opportunity to test these. I enjoyed them fully : )

Indigobaebee


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 29, 2017)

Blue sunshine (santa cruz blue dream × Sunshine daydream)

Test report

Hello mr. And mrs B!

Testing sunshine daydream crosses is finished and ive got about a week cure on the finished flowers. Popped all 11 seeds, I saw 5 female phenos of the blue sunshine (scbd×ssdd) and 1 more female that was flowered a couple weeks later (slower vegger). Also holding onto a super vigorous and extremely easy to grow male thats just an absolute beast, reminds me of scbd.

First ill start with the Blue Sunshine (scbd×ssdd) since that was my first choice. Thank you btw for giving me this cross to test even tho u released it a few days later, thank you for still giving it to me when really it woulda benefited you more to have me test a different cross. Thank you B. 

What i was hoping to find out of the blue ss was a big vigorous easy growing scbd like plant with the beautiful sweet floral bouquet of the ssdd male. These are the 4th and 5th ssdd male crosses ive grown and ive gotten to know his terp profile quite well. Possibly my favorite smell in the world. Lol love it! It seems that there is one pheno that leans toward his terp per pack. Those are the ones i always keep. Thats what i wanted out of blue sunshine and thats what i found in the #4 pheno! 

These plant grew big and quick. Cloned pretty good like scbd does. Not recommended for those w height restrictions. Most have similar frame- big and branchy but strong. Most have above average bag appeal. Overall outta the 5 i'd say the theme was mostly blue dream terps, but a few had different notes- grape, anise, menthol, kush even. All were taken at 9 weeks. Im still learning all their different highs. Sampling daily but with so many phenos its hard to differentiate the small nuances in highs among the different phenos. Overall Im getting that its a nice stone, realxing body and mind, kind/low paranoia. I will list the different phenos and some of the scents ive picked up from them and some info on them along w pics of them all. The blue sunshines are labelled BSS.

BSS#4- 
•Scents include- blueberry/scbd terps but with heavy ssdd male floral influence. Floral, touch of vanilla, bubblegum, lemon candy.
•very impressive growth rate, vigor, clone-ability.
•stretch- big 2-2.5×
•keeper- definitely
•yield- above average-high
•potency-very high on this pheno. Most potent of the bunch.
•flavor -translates very well. Flavorful. Has a kinda sweet chalky blueberry but w the floral from the ssdd. Very nice but smells a lil different than it tastes honestly. Tastes more like planty herbal blueberry typical blue dream taste at first but finishes w the lovely ssdd floral flavor.

BSS#9
•Scent- leans toward scbd. Sweet blueberry with that kinda herbal/planty undertone.
•big frame, strong, big stretch 2-2.5×
•best bag appeal. Lime green frosty nugs.
•flavor- tastes kinda bland. Not much flavor. Picking up a lil semi sweet fruity and herbal bd type flavor.

BSS10 and BSS 5 (very similar phenos)
•Scents include scbd profile, grape, touch of anise, touch of menthol, touch of ssdd floral terps, has some scents similar to my raz sharpie leaning black raspberry.

BSS#2
•Scents- this ones different from the rest. Sweet, kush, anise, cologne, burnt rubber, touch of ssdd floral. Smells more like a sweet semi fruity kush than ssdd or scbd. Strange. Not sure where this comes from.
•less stretch 2×, more bud sites, tighter nodes, not as tall as others but highest yield of the bunch.

BSS#6... Yet to harvest. Started later than the others.... smelling more like my keeper BSS#4....could be interesting. 


Please let me know if theres any more info i can provide. Or if the pics went thru and were sent properly. Thank you again. This cross imho is a success. But u knew that already  i just hope i can provide any new useful info to attempt to repay you for your generosity. Thank you. I absolutely loved this cross and honestly wouldnt mind running it again. It makes me so sad that the ssdd male was retired. What he brings in terp profile to me is priceless. My (gg4×ssdd) cut is still my #1 cut to date. That floral ssdd terp mixes very well to the sour and chem smells. Indescribably delicious. Ss4 was similar to my gg4×ssdd keeper. I hope one day im lucky enough to find a male or female ssdd w that floral sweet profile. Ssdd is the best cross ive ever experienced. Now that these new ssdd male crosses are out i have a whole new wish list. Field trip will probably be my next pack to hunt. Thank you so much for making these ssdd crosses. They just bring so much joy. Thank you. 

Indigobaebee


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 29, 2017)

Blue sunshine


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2017)

Tstat said:


> And... I just got back from Lockn'!


How was it? Have a good time?


----------



## Tstat (Aug 29, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> How was it? Have a good time?


This was our 5th time (5/5) and as always, I love Lockn'! They moved from the racetrack to a smaller, hillier spot. I do miss the racetrack, but the new setup is more compact- less walking, more partying, lol. 

Oh and Bob Weir was EVERYWHERE this year!


----------



## J Larue (Aug 29, 2017)

Tstat said:


> This was our 5th time (5/5) and as always, I love Lockn'! They moved from the racetrack to a smaller, hillier spot. I do miss the racetrack, but the new setup is more compact- less walking, more partying, lol.
> 
> Oh and Bob Weir was EVERYWHERE this year!


That looks like a very friendly and peaceful crowd. Can't see a single covered face in the bunch.


----------



## Tstat (Aug 29, 2017)

The whole time there was an overabundance of love and the feeling of healing. Several times performers railed against hate and what happened down the road (C-Ville is only 30 minutes away and the closest city. It's also where my good friend lives.). Lots of tunes that spoke to the situation (IE. Widespread doing For What It's Worth, etc.). Lockn' is even dedicating their famous "LOVE" sign to C-Ville.

There were however people who had covered faces- but that was just because of the dust!


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 29, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> males that produce resin can give you insight on how he will produce when breeding...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Never knew that a male could be smoked. Learn something new everyday.


You simply reverse it and smoke the buds produced. It's one of the best ways to actually test males.


----------



## J Larue (Aug 29, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Several times performers railed against hate and what happened down the road


That's a tried and proven bit of schtick that's as old as 1967 as far as unoriginality goes. Popular with concert goers since at least Woodstock. Remember when she sang "The old generation's got old. This generation's got soul - pick up the cry!" Glad you had a good time.




So.....what was the weed situation like? What was folks tokin? Any Dream Beaver being passed around? More Cowbell?


----------



## Tstat (Aug 29, 2017)

I do remember, lol.


----------



## limonene (Aug 29, 2017)

Cherry sunshine


----------



## DonnyDee (Aug 30, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You simply reverse it and smoke the buds produced. It's one of the best ways to actually test males.



Wait, reverse it?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 30, 2017)

Yeah you won't find info like that on this forum just good for checking pictures. Ethephon and NIA 10637. There now you can smoke your males. Should be a thread on icmag with good info.


----------



## Craigson (Aug 30, 2017)

GLG has Dragons Blood Hashplant stock if you can get on the site.
Cheers


----------



## JeffSessions (Aug 30, 2017)

Craigson said:


> It seems to only work before 7am eastern?? Lol
> Last 4 days I check at 630 and site works. Check again after 7 n nothing.


Up now and has a few packs of Dreambeaver for those that have been looking.

I sure like this thread. Bodhi seems to have attracted a lot of ok folks compared to some of the dumb shit (even by internet forum standards) on the rest of this site.


----------



## lukio (Aug 30, 2017)

Sup bodhi peeps! anyone growin' Black Raspberry or Silver Mountain? which shall i pop next?

Got some young space monkey on their way, pics soon


----------



## toddwalker33 (Aug 30, 2017)

Craigson said:


> GLG has Dragons Blood Hashplant stock if you can get on the site.
> Cheers


Placed an order a few days ago on GLG and got my confirmation email but it said it was still processing should I just send my money in. Ordered a few times from dragboat over the past year and I sent an email this time and havent gotten a response so just wanted to make sure the order was legit. What do you think?


----------



## Craigson (Aug 30, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> Placed an order a few days ago on GLG and got my confirmation email but it said it was still processing should I just send my money in. Ordered a few times from dragboat over the past year and I sent an email this time and havent gotten a response so just wanted to make sure the order was legit. What do you think?


Hmm I donno. My orders show 'pending' on the site and I got confirmation email so I have no reason to believe its not legit.
I believe it will stay 'pending' until they receive $$.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 30, 2017)

He said the site will be up and running fully first week of September. So maybe this weekend, for sure next week (labor dayish).

If you have an order #, send the man your cash


----------



## lukio (Aug 30, 2017)

Do GLG ship worldwide?


----------



## Craigson (Aug 30, 2017)

lukio said:


> Do GLG ship worldwide?


They have an 'international shipping' option for $30 and Ive ordered to Canada before without issue.
Not sure if only certain countries or what though.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 30, 2017)

Craigson said:


> GLG has Dragons Blood Hashplant stock if you can get on the site.
> Cheers


f5 ?


----------



## lukio (Aug 30, 2017)

Craigson said:


> They have an 'international shipping' option for $30 and Ive ordered to Canada before without issue.
> Not sure if only certain countries or what though.


niiiiice one thanks you! couldnt see it


----------



## Craigson (Aug 30, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> f5 ?


I dont think it specified. But the site is down again so cant check lol


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 30, 2017)

Craigson said:


> I dont think it specified. But the site is down again so cant check lol


i still have a pack of the f4 in the new packaging from earlier this year that i have yet to open


----------



## torontoke (Aug 30, 2017)

Anyone else finding the ssdd crosses to be kinda flimsy?
Maybe I'm just used to the thick stalks of the hp crosses but I'm finding field trip flopping all over no matter what.
The atf x ssdd testers were the same way.
Gonna need lots of support


----------



## lukio (Aug 30, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Anyone else finding the ssdd crosses to be kinda flimsy?
> Maybe I'm just used to the thick stalks of the hp crosses but I'm finding field trip flopping all over no matter what.
> The atf x ssdd testers were the same way.
> Gonna need lots of support


silicon helps with strength if ya not using it already, dude


----------



## toddwalker33 (Aug 30, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> He said the site will be up and running fully first week of September. So maybe this weekend, for sure next week (labor dayish).
> 
> If you have an order #, send the man your cash


That's what I was thinking, messaged him on Zlabs but otherwise I will prob just send in my money


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 30, 2017)

lukio said:


> Sup bodhi peeps! anyone growin' Black Raspberry or Silver Mountain? which shall i pop next?


I just picked up a few singles from MWS of Black Raspberry with the thought to include them in the winter Orgi fest. Pop those, amigo, and detail them, especially finish time when you get there.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 30, 2017)

I think @apbx720 ran the black raz if I recall.


----------



## COGrown (Aug 30, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Anyone else finding the ssdd crosses to be kinda flimsy?
> Maybe I'm just used to the thick stalks of the hp crosses but I'm finding field trip flopping all over no matter what.
> The atf x ssdd testers were the same way.
> Gonna need lots of support


Ssdd is often floppy. 
bubbashine + gsc phenos will probably be viney. Forum Cookies is viney. GSC bud is very nice, but IMHO cookies is for outcrossing only. Every incross i see has herm phenos, exessively slow growth, and while the buds look nice the yield looks absolutely miniscule. While i do enjoy connoisseur buds, if I'm going to invest 9 weeks in flowering something, there is absolutely a minimum standard that must be met.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 30, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Ssdd is often floppy.
> bubbashine + gsc phenos will probably be viney. Forum Cookies is viney. GSC bud is very nice, but IMHO cookies is for outcrossing only. Every incross i see has herm phenos, exessively slow growth, and while the buds look nice the yield looks absolutely miniscule. While i do enjoy connoisseur buds, if I'm going to invest 9 weeks in flowering something, there is absolutely a minimum standard that must be met.


I agree 100%
Just glad to hear this now before popping more and investing more time in these.
knew I should have went for the tk hp 
Oh well 
I really don't want to get into different feeding for different strains.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 30, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I agree 100%
> Just glad to hear this now before popping more and investing more time in these.
> knew I should have went for the tk hp
> Oh well
> I really don't want to get into different feeding for different strains.


Which ones did you try?


----------



## COGrown (Aug 30, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I agree 100%
> Just glad to hear this now before popping more and investing more time in these.
> knew I should have went for the tk hp
> Oh well
> I really don't want to get into different feeding for different strains.


Its a different strokes type of thing, personally the 88g13hp dad is my least favorite of bodhi's males, but i can't argue that it usually provides the best yield/flowering time ratio of his males. There are beast yielders in the appy and sl hybrids, but it is more dependant on the mother in the cross. Yield is not the impressive thing about SSDD, rather it is the potency and effect; so if yield is your concern i would look at the mothers involved in those crosses and be prepared for some selection.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 30, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Which ones did you try?


Which ones of what sir?


COGrown said:


> Its a different strokes type of thing, personally the 88g13hp dad is my least favorite of bodhi's males, but i can't argue that it usually provides the best yield/flowering time ratio of his males. There are beast yielders in the appy and sl hybrids, but it is more dependant on the mother in the cross. Yield is not the impressive thing about SSDD, rather it is the potency and effect; so if yield is your concern i would look at the mothers involved in those crosses and be prepared for some selection.


I'm least worried about yield tbh
Gladly take potency over yield however structure and growth pattern is right up there for me.
Floppy viney plants don't really fit in my tiny space. I'll save them for later I'm sure I'll get the itch to try more 

Thanks for your help btw


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 30, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Ssdd is often floppy.
> bubbashine + gsc phenos will probably be viney. Forum Cookies is viney. GSC bud is very nice, but IMHO cookies is for outcrossing only. Every incross i see has herm phenos, exessively slow growth, and while the buds look nice the yield looks absolutely miniscule. While i do enjoy connoisseur buds, if I'm going to invest 9 weeks in flowering something, there is absolutely a minimum standard that must be met.


space cake might be the exception though. the few i ran out of a pack were pretty sturdy, took abuse from uvb, and put out plenty of resin. ive only run secret chief, blueberry hashplant, guava hashplant, jungle spice, lazy lightning so far and have only been disappointed by the lazy lightning pheno i had.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 30, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Its a different strokes type of thing, personally the 88g13hp dad is my least favorite of bodhi's males, but i can't argue that it usually provides the best yield/flowering time ratio of his males. There are beast yielders in the appy and sl hybrids, but it is more dependant on the mother in the cross. Yield is not the impressive thing about SSDD, rather it is the potency and effect; so if yield is your concern i would look at the mothers involved in those crosses and be prepared for some selection.


could you go into a little more detail in regards to why 88g13hp is your least favorite bodhi male ?


----------



## Nu-Be (Aug 30, 2017)

Speaking of the 88g13hp dad , here are my Jack Herer x 88g13hp testers at day 25, straight water with a couple teas, nothing else:

#1 smells like dirt



#4 smells like the cat peed in your dirty clothes hamper



#6 smells about the same as #4 but is stacking more


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 30, 2017)

#6 for the win!!!!! 

the frost is coming, any foliar spray being applied?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 30, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Which ones of what sir?


The SSDD crosses. I've got a couple SSDD 4 seedlings about 10 days above rocks. I gave my pack of SSDD away yrs ago after running about 3, but they were all stout. Just liked the Ripped Bubba growing with them much better on all levels, but the 4 sounded interesting; mostly because there were only 2 left.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 30, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> The SSDD crosses. I've got a couple SSDD 4 seedlings about 10 days above rocks. I gave my pack of SSDD away yrs ago after running about 3, but they were all stout. Just liked the Ripped Bubba growing with them much better on all levels, but the 4 sounded interesting; mostly because there were only 2 left.


I've only tried the atf x ssdd testers and now these field trips.
I've avoided the ssdd because it's so popular....I know sounds like a dumb reason but for awhile u couldn't swing a dead cat without hitting a pic of ssdd.
I wanted to find some of the other treasures. But when I saw gsc x ssdd I figured it worth a kick at least once.

I've read nothing but positive bout the ssdd4 
Can't wait to hear your take on it


----------



## COGrown (Aug 30, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> could you go into a little more detail in reagards to why 88g13hp is your least favorite bodhi male ?


I'm a sativa guy mostly, and that male is quite dominant in effect. Not super into most of the tastes either. Its really just a matter of personal preference, and my tastes as far as high and terps go are more in line with some (all?) of Bodhi's other males. Although i've been busy and haven't grown any wookie or ssdd crosses yet.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 30, 2017)

COGrown said:


> I'm a sativa guy mostly, and that male is quite dominant in effect. Not super into most of the tastes either. Its really just a matter of personal preference, and my tastes as far as high and terps go are more in line with some (all?) of Bodhi's other males. Although i've been busy and haven't grown any wookie or ssdd crosses yet.


please try space monkey, that wookie #15 is great. but i will continue to wait on bodhi to release a cross with wookie#25...


----------



## hillbill (Aug 30, 2017)

Space Monkey really is that good. F2s on the way I hope!


----------



## lukio (Aug 30, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I just picked up a few singles from MWS of Black Raspberry with the thought to include them in the winter Orgi fest. Pop those, amigo, and detail them, especially finish time when you get there.


will do, buddy!


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 30, 2017)

Sup Bodhi fam I got a question for ya. So I've popped a few seeds and one seed has produced 2 seedlings. This happens apparently? What will happen? What should I do? I've never seen this. Oh and I dropped this post here cuz it's SSDD


----------



## COGrown (Aug 30, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> please try space monkey, that wookie #15 is great. but i will continue to wait on bodhi to release a cross with wookie#25...


I didn't get that one because i have the gg4 clone. Wookie-wise I have soul mate, black raz, lemon wookie, and the ssdd x wookie freebie. I want to run the ssdd x wookie and sunshine #4 together early next year, but my plate is always so damn full.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 30, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Sup Bodhi fam I got a question for ya. So I've popped a few seeds and one seed has produced 2 seedlings. This happens apparently? What will happen? What should I do? I've never seen this. Oh and I dropped this post here cuz it's SSDD


I would cull the weakest one of the two.


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 30, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I think @apbx720 ran the black raz if I recall.


Black Raspberry


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 30, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Black RaspberryView attachment 4002630


Have you finished any, amigo? How long did they need ?


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Aug 30, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Sup Bodhi fam I got a question for ya. So I've popped a few seeds and one seed has produced 2 seedlings. This happens apparently? What will happen? What should I do? I've never seen this. Oh and I dropped this post here cuz it's SSDD


I have had that happen a few times I have always been able to save them both if you pull them apart when they are very small and don't have many roots, plant it in another pot sometimes they fall a little behind from the stress but after a bit will be fine.


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 30, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you finished any, amigo? How long did they need ?


Ya i tested em back when we were doing wookie 15. Theyre done at 9 weeks. One pheno looked done after 7, wookie ime puts out some quick flowering progeny once or twice in a pack. 

I still have the pheno pictured. Br5. Yields not the best. But sticky like goji and very tasty. And shes pretty quick too. Sometimes i take her at 8 weeks, but the sharpie comes on stronger if u take her at 9 or later.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 30, 2017)

COGrown said:


> I didn't get that one because i have the gg4 clone. Wookie-wise I have soul mate, black raz, lemon wookie, and the ssdd x wookie freebie. I want to run the ssdd x wookie and sunshine #4 together early next year, but my plate is always so damn full.


stellar choices if i do say so... bodhi overwhelms with so many good choices...


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Aug 31, 2017)

heres my granola funk and then blueberry hashplant i absolutely LOVE them both


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 31, 2017)

just ordered apollo 11 from glg... i hope the days of glitches are gone...

thought about picking up another dream beaver, but thou shall not be greedy...


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Aug 31, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> just ordered apollo 11 from glg... i hope the days of glitches are gone...


Just sent mine in on Monday, he received yesterday morning so hope everything goes smooth for me as well .


----------



## jtp92 (Aug 31, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> I picked my keeper in week 2 of flower upon smelling the initial trics. It was that obvious. Sealed the deal when i smoked her. Compared to her sisters she had the strongest flavor, highest potency. She's now one of my most potent x's period. Shes a ssdd leaner in terp dept, but scbd leaner in growth and vigor dept. Best of both worlds.


 this is week 2 now and im glad i took clones she is stacking quick and already has a ton of frost u can smell her up to 15ft away im really likeing this


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 31, 2017)

517BlckBerry said:


> heres my granola funk and then blueberry hashplant i absolutely LOVE them both


Solar panel


----------



## toddwalker33 (Aug 31, 2017)

Gotta send my $in so I don't lose out on my a11 and sunshine 4


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 31, 2017)

Glad to see Apollo 11 is available again at GLG along with some others, and Love Dawg ? Didn't think that would ever be restocked ,might have to grab another of those. Only thing I don't like now is it doesn't show how many packs are left.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 31, 2017)

S'up Bodhi heads!

So I was hoping to be posting some flowering pics right about now of my latest B packs, but nope. I have had great luck with Bodhi over the years, but not lately. Only got one seed from my pack of Lucky Charms to sprout (ended up being a male), so I threw down a half pack of Satsuma immediately after. All 6 sprouted, and looked great, but unfortunately it ended up being a sausage party. 6/6 males! Anyway, I'm soaking the other 5 Satsuma right now and hoping for a few ladies to look at...


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 31, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Glad to see Apollo 11 is available again at GLG along with some others, and Love Dawg ? Didn't think that would ever be restocked ,might have to grab another of those. Only thing I don't like now is it doesn't show how many packs are left.


That's the only thing you don't like? I don't see the site as an improvement at all really. I don't like that I can't set the amount of items per page to prevent having to load and scroll multiple pages and it doesn't seem any easier to navigate. I haven't made a purchase off the new site yet so maybe all the improvements are in the checkout process. I've heard it's supposed to be easier to choose free is now.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 31, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> S'up Bodhi heads!
> 
> So I was hoping to be posting some flowering pics right about now of my latest B packs, but nope. I have had great luck with Bodhi over the years, but not lately. Only got one seed from my pack of Lucky Charms to sprout (ended up being a male), so I threw down a half pack of Satsuma immediately after. All 6 sprouted, and looked great, but unfortunately it ended up being a sausage party. 6/6 males! Anyway, I'm soaking the other 5 Satsuma right now and hoping for a few ladies to look at...


I feel ya man, same bad luck here only 2 females so far outa over 20 seeds popped. Sucks when you only have a small area and you wait only to get males and have to start over. So this last batch I got one female and decided to pollinate it. Maybe I can get some free beans that way.. it was eye opening since I had only run fems before these..


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 31, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> S'up Bodhi heads!
> 
> So I was hoping to be posting some flowering pics right about now of my latest B packs, but nope. I have had great luck with Bodhi over the years, but not lately. Only got one seed from my pack of Lucky Charms to sprout (ended up being a male), so I threw down a half pack of Satsuma immediately after. All 6 sprouted, and looked great, but unfortunately it ended up being a sausage party. 6/6 males! Anyway, I'm soaking the other 5 Satsuma right now and hoping for a few ladies to look at...


Shitty odds man. Sorry to hear


----------



## greg nr (Aug 31, 2017)

btw, new drops at great lakes. The website has been up and down, but as of a few minutes ago they had goji, ssdd, dragons blood, and dream beaver in stock. lots of others, just depends what you are jonesin for.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 31, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I feel ya man, same bad luck here only 2 females so far outa over 20 seeds popped. Sucks when you only have a small area and you wait only to get males and have to start over..


You've probably considered this, but just in case: when popping regs and needing a certain number of gtd girls, back them up with cheap or free fem beans, such as freebies from MWS and Attitude/Choice. Also, there are several breeders that put out inexpensive fem beans, like Female Seeds [ c-99 is still great ]. If you get lucky with your regs, you don't feel too bad about culling your backups - or, you could clone them and let them poke along under a cheap fluorescent tube 'til your bloom tent opens up again.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 31, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Glad to see Apollo 11 is available again at GLG along with some others, and Love Dawg ? Didn't think that would ever be restocked ,might have to grab another of those. Only thing I don't like now is it doesn't show how many packs are left.


it was mentioned that when there are 5 & below packs left it will show, but i have seen it show 9 & below...


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 31, 2017)

ShyGuru said:


> That's the only thing you don't like? I don't see the site as an improvement at all really. I don't like that I can't set the amount of items per page to prevent having to load and scroll multiple pages and it doesn't seem any easier to navigate. I haven't made a purchase off the new site yet so maybe all the improvements are in the checkout process. I've heard it's supposed to be easier to choose free is now.


we can now pick the freebies, i didnt see the option, but maybe due to being on mobile. i can no longer see the entire list on one page. checkout is just as easy as it was before. but we forget that in such haste to grab the restocks ahead of each other we gotta deal with the kinks in the matrix... i am a gulity party that snatched up ss#4 & apollo11...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 31, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I feel ya man, same bad luck here only 2 females so far outa over 20 seeds popped. Sucks when you only have a small area and you wait only to get males and have to start over. So this last batch I got one female and decided to pollinate it. Maybe I can get some free beans that way.. it was eye opening since I had only run fems before these..


Yeah, that sucks. Fortunately for me I just rotate through some plants grown from seed with my usual clone lineup, so I'm never without bud. Just looking for some new flavors. If you're relying on the plants grown from seed to supply you with bud, then that's a worse situation, and I feel for ya! Your odds have to improve though, so here's to hoping the next pack is a bunch of sexy ladies...!



GrowGorilla said:


> Shitty odds man. Sorry to hear


Thanks man, but no worries Just wanting to see what this cross can put out. Orange bud MMMMmmm!


----------



## Serva (Aug 31, 2017)

Did you got the beans recently, or had them laying around for a while?


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 31, 2017)

Serva said:


> Did you got the beans recently, or had them laying around for a while?


If you are taking to me, I got them around march. If not, I still got them around March..


----------



## Craigson (Aug 31, 2017)

Anybody ever cross Goji w SSDD?

Should pop mad terps no?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 31, 2017)

Bodhi did....

Goji B Cut x ssdd


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 31, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Anybody ever cross Goji w SSDD?
> 
> Should pop mad terps no?


GLG has them as freebies right now. Very limited supply


----------



## greg nr (Aug 31, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Anybody ever cross Goji w SSDD?
> 
> Should pop mad terps no?


goji leans sativa, ssdd leans indica. A cross would have pheno's all over the map. probably a lot of keepers in them there pheno's though.

just a simple matter of growin em out.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 31, 2017)

Appy ss outdoor lookin good! These girls go out, not up during stretch. I like it! These went out hella late so not as big as they could be. Went out today to clean em up, lil lollipop action, fed them some custom nectar tea with mykos and mammoth p and top dressed with ewc and chicken shit. Both about 4' tall, the second one about 4' around too 
Last but not least, yall know how i roll. I got a fever! This is a pheno i killed off after the seed run. Dont remember exactly why, i had 7 fems, looked like 4-5 phenos so desiscions had to be made! This one and the 2 7s ive been posting were good sized, nice looking plants so i used the 7s for my tester tents maiden voyage and stuck this 6 outside. The 4 mains look like theyre gonna stack up to be some beasty buds! 
 Next year ill have all sorts of bodhi gear to play with outside!!! Cant wait!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 31, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> GLG has them as freebies right now. Very limited supply


Never mind. They are out of stock on them now lol


----------



## Nu-Be (Aug 31, 2017)

Call me weird, but I like root porn. 

 

Oxy cloner. Straight tapwater. Various bodhi clones. 14 days. 80F.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 31, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Call me weird, but I like root porn.
> 
> View attachment 4003323
> 
> Oxy cloner. Straight tapwater. Various bodhi clones. 14 days. 80F.


Are those fuckers fully submerged during operation? Cloning uniformly and such a tight root mass on each one. Motherfuckin dope!


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 31, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Call me weird, but I like root porn.
> 
> View attachment 4003323
> 
> Oxy cloner. Straight tapwater. Various bodhi clones. 14 days. 80F.


 Mmmmmm......Root porn


----------



## Nu-Be (Aug 31, 2017)

Al Yamoni said:


> Are those fuckers fully submerged during operation? Cloning uniformly and such a tight root mass on each one. Motherfuckin dope!


Yessir. Just put the collar around the stem, stick em straight in, and they sit in the aerated water. I ain't no shill, but mine was $50 on amazon. Seemed like a helluva deal.



Cletus clem said:


> View attachment 4003336 Mmmmmm......Root porn


Haha nice!  Love it! Here's the roots in my SIPs, de-chlorinated tapwater at around 70F - dark stuff is coco from the wick. Past batch of testers that became bodhi's Sakura.



Here's the next round:



Kush 4 x OMG and Lemon Diesel x OMG testers. Gonna be a good winter, folks!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 31, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Call me weird, but I like root porn.
> 
> View attachment 4003323
> 
> Oxy cloner. Straight tapwater. Various bodhi clones. 14 days. 80F.


That makes me wanna grab an oxyclone!


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 1, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Yessir. Just put the collar around the stem, stick em straight in, and they sit in the aerated water. I ain't no shill, but mine was $50 on amazon. Seemed like a helluva deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the 2 more cowbells i just took down and a johnny blaze. Gave them a week to dry out so i could clean them esier. Ive tried many different containers, smart pots, air pots (junk) and different customized traditional pots. The winner? A $.59 pot i get at the grow shop that just needs a couple strategically placed holes in it! when disecting these i could feel each layer of transplant. (Solo cup, 5x5x6, 2 gal)


----------



## Serva (Sep 1, 2017)

Jillybean#4 vs. SSDD#2 (they dried out, and had no calcium, so they don't look healthy, but just look at this difference in frostiness, that was day 15/65 (55 for the Jillybean))




Next round of SSDD#2 (sunshine body high, great sensual awareness, driving, lovely sweet floral scent and taste, a little bit sour within the exhaust.


soon followed by SSDD#5 (indica dominant, good pain relief, sleepy, not much scent, just want to run her once more, than she will be passed)



And I finally installed the missing led strips, so now I am running 100% led light. I was able to reduce wattage from 150W down to 50 (26-16-8 ) W! Better light spread and full utilization of my space made it possible:


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 1, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Call me weird, but I like root porn.


Who doesn't?! That's a cool setup Have you tried some sparkling water in there?

Day 40 flash frosty shot. maybe I'll get a lights on moment with them today. Definitely some time this weekend


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Sep 1, 2017)

Testers all been transplanted into their big pots, starting to see some signs of preflowers gonna wait till they show sex and then flip all the ladies. They are about a month since sprouting (dragonsblood x omg)


----------



## predd (Sep 1, 2017)

1st one is rasberry hash plant at day 29 since flip or so, frosted up something amazing, last one is a wolf pack at day 19 since flip I think. All my wolf pack have the tight internodes/branching, should be heavy yielders. First time around doing bodhi..pretty pumped over this ras hasplant already......have a bunch more popped going into flower soon!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 1, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> That makes me wanna grab an oxyclone!


You can make one for next to nothing. Everything you need is at Wal-Mart except the collars


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 1, 2017)

Best indica dom cross from bodhi, looking for something that helps with anxiety


----------



## ANC (Sep 1, 2017)

Holes in pots, the secret to great roots.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 1, 2017)

Sir72 said:


> Best indica dom cross from bodhi, looking for something that helps with anxiety


You looking for something to send you to dgf land or still be able to do stuff and use in the afternoon?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Sep 1, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Who doesn't?! That's a cool setup Have you tried some sparkling water in there?
> 
> Day 40 flash frosty shot. maybe I'll get a lights on moment with them today. Definitely some time this weekend
> View attachment 4003443



What strain 
. They look Awesome. !!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 1, 2017)

torontoke said:


> You looking for something to send you to dgf land or still be able to do stuff and use in the afternoon?


Sounds like dgf land lol.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Sep 1, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> we can now pick the freebies, i didnt see the option, but maybe due to being on mobile. i can no longer see the entire list on one page. checkout is just as easy as it was before. but we forget that in such haste to grab the restocks ahead of each other we gotta deal with the kinks in the matrix... i am a gulity party that snatched up ss#4 & apollo11...


I was wondering who would get that Apollo haha. No worries man. I also snatched up some SS4 goodness !


----------



## LamontCranston (Sep 1, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Sup Bodhi fam I got a question for ya. So I've popped a few seeds and one seed has produced 2 seedlings. This happens apparently? What will happen? What should I do? I've never seen this. Oh and I dropped this post here cuz it's SSDD


Never seen it happen in a pack of Bodhi, but one seed from a 10 pack of Kaboom from TGA had twins. The stronger twins root system took over and killed the weaker one. That was some good weed though. =)


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 1, 2017)

torontoke said:


> You looking for something to send you to dgf land or still be able to do stuff and use in the afternoon?


Both for sure, all about choices/variety. What would you recommend, say one from each category if you will?


----------



## torontoke (Sep 1, 2017)

Landos stash during the day
Dank Sinatra in the evening 
Ds is getting tough to find but it's still out there.


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 1, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> What strain
> . They look Awesome. !!


Love Triangle left/ Goji on the right


----------



## jpdnkstr (Sep 1, 2017)

LamontCranston said:


> Never seen it happen in a pack of Bodhi, but one seed from a 10 pack of Kaboom from TGA had twins. The stronger twins root system took over and killed the weaker one. That was some good weed though. =)


My first twins were TGA JTR, I just got another set, Lando's Stash...


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> Holes in pots, the secret to great roots.


It really is! The holes on the bottom are in the corners to catch growing roots and guide them out. They get air pruned, signaling the plant to produce more. Same theory as smart pots.


----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2017)

Yes, I am an air pruning pro. The holes on the side are more important than the bottom especially if the pots are not lifted from the ground.


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 2, 2017)

ANC said:


> Yes, I am an air pruning pro. The holes on the side are more important than the bottom especially if the pots are not lifted from the ground.


Right on! I always have them on either the clear drip trays with the channels or on seed trays, the heavy duty ones with nice deep channels. Couldnt tell if you were being condescending. Good day to you sir!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 2, 2017)

One Sour Butter x 88g13HP girl in flower out of three. 

Secret Chief at 50 days is making very dense buds and appears quite happy. Looking good and the Chief is a takedown artist. Smells a lot like something. Raised the Chief a couple times and the best use of this strain is evening.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 2, 2017)

Secret Chief is smelling like a woody incense and buds are beginning to swell with more red pistils. Slight fade.

Space Monkies at 40 days are Lemon, fuel and a hint of sour on one and the frostier one has a lot more sour and more volatile and burnt rubber but not repulsive like burnt rubber. These Monkeys are screamin' loud.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Sep 3, 2017)

I miss having some Secret chief on hand. Super hard dense nugs, big curly orange pistils that were like Velcro. Nice evening or mid day smoke if u didn't have much going on. I could never nail down the scent though but woody incense hits the nail on the head for smell on any pheno I've had.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 3, 2017)

Here's a couple of pics of my advanced cloning system at work. Components are:
[a] One household fluorescent tube, held up by
* Two empty potato chips cannisters on either end
[c] peat pellets
[d] McDonald's delicious fruit and yogurt parfaits [ eat parfait, and rinse cups and lids]
[e] Schultz rooting powder

Ancient OG clones with roots in 11 days

  *


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2017)

Them parfait are like CRACK....


----------



## jtp92 (Sep 3, 2017)

the frost is getting better and better on the blue sunshine from bodhi the clones i took from her r getting purple stims and she doesent have the first bit of purple on her i wonder y?


----------



## kds710 (Sep 4, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> S'up Bodhi heads!
> 
> So I was hoping to be posting some flowering pics right about now of my latest B packs, but nope. I have had great luck with Bodhi over the years, but not lately. Only got one seed from my pack of Lucky Charms to sprout (ended up being a male), so I threw down a half pack of Satsuma immediately after. All 6 sprouted, and looked great, but unfortunately it ended up being a sausage party. 6/6 males! Anyway, I'm soaking the other 5 Satsuma right now and hoping for a few ladies to look at...


feel u man. Our pack of Space Monkey (12) had only 8 germinate, then only 5 seedlings broke surface. Then the 1 of those 5 I thought was a female, was in fact a male so that pack was a disappointment. Now this pack of Dream Beaver is another huge let down, plants were all very finicky and were never once all green, super annoying, and the worst part is all the males have already shown and been tossed and now I'm down to 2 left which I believe will be also males making the whole pack males. I'll always support Bodhi and chalk this up to being part of the seed popping game. But damn. Was really hoping for a few nice Dream Beavers and the Space Monkey is one we'll need to get more of because I have yet to see anybody say anything negative on their own experience with it. Now to figure out what Bodhi seeds to run next maybe Greedo's Stash or more Goji OG


----------



## hillbill (Sep 4, 2017)

My monkeys have been 100% germ in a couple grows with seedlings healthy and 50/50 boy/girl and loud and potent. I have 2 at 42 days and one is "white" with trichs covering anything green on the buds. Have a boy and pollinated last week for f2 happiness!

Secret Chief is 52 days and wood/incense smellin'. As tight of buds as you will see. Will put you on the couch. More and more red pistils and using up some leaves. 

One Sour Butter x 88g13/HP at two weeks flower. Nice branching and liked being topped!


----------



## limonene (Sep 4, 2017)

cherry sunshine getting very close.


----------



## johny22 (Sep 4, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Appy ss outdoor lookin good! These girls go out, not up during stretch. I like it! These went out hella late so not as big as they could be. Went out today to clean em up, lil lollipop action, fed them some custom nectar tea with mykos and mammoth p and top dressed with ewc and chicken shit.View attachment 4003287View attachment 4003289 Both about 4' tall, the second one about 4' around too
> Last but not least, yall know how i roll. I got a fever! This is a pheno i killed off after the seed run. Dont remember exactly why, i had 7 fems, looked like 4-5 phenos so desiscions had to be made! This one and the 2 7s ive been posting were good sized, nice looking plants so i used the 7s for my tester tents maiden voyage and stuck this 6 outside. The 4 mains look like theyre gonna stack up to be some beasty buds!
> View attachment 4003301 Next year ill have all sorts of bodhi gear to play with outside!!! Cant wait!


Nice looking good, did you smoke them flowers yet or still curing?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 4, 2017)

limonene said:


> View attachment 4004860 cherry sunshine getting very close.


Nice, have you looked at trichs? Very healthy looking plant. I usually have mine going yellow or purple to a greater extent but some plants just time things differently. As far along as your buds are now, my plants are fading no matter how much they're fed. Nice frostiness and she is pulling her pistils in


----------



## limonene (Sep 4, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Nice, have you looked at trichs? Very healthy looking plant. I usually have mine going yellow or purple to a greater extent but some plants just time things differently. As far along as your buds are now, my plants are fading no matter how much they're fed. Nice frostiness and she is pulling her pistils in


I'm in coco and these girls just don't want to fade. Still got a week or so to go before I axe them though


----------



## hillbill (Sep 4, 2017)

I've also got 3 Headband x Long Bottom Leaf from DBJ with my last Bodhi order. Three plants, three phenos with one having huge cola type buds and one average size. These have great frost on heavy buds without much frost on leaves and staying quite green at 60 days. The third is very frosty with solid buds and extreme Lemon Pledge.

Those are rubbing shoulders with 42 day Monkeys that seem louder by the hour. Orange and Tangerine and pure stickiness.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 4, 2017)

@hillbill do you feel as if space monkey is one recent bodhi strain that honestly could fill a tent or a greenhouse & please all with the phenos it puts out ?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 4, 2017)

I found this guy on a Black Triangle.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 4, 2017)

I do not think there are far ranging phenos and the yield is average but the effects and taste, terpine and experience are first rate and there is good branching which makes for good training.


----------



## raytizzle (Sep 4, 2017)

Adding more bodhi seeds to the collection! Anyone know more information about the jamaican hp?


----------



## jtp92 (Sep 4, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Blue sunshine View attachment 4002018 View attachment 4002024 View attachment 4002027


What was the yeild on the blue sunshine and the overall size of the plants and how strong if u have got a little greedy lol before the cure


----------



## kds710 (Sep 5, 2017)

raytizzle said:


> Adding more bodhi seeds to the collection! Anyone know more information about the jamaican hp?


white sunshine sounds like a no brainer to me. I just love growing white crosses though


----------



## jonsnow399 (Sep 6, 2017)

Two wolfpack germed, two males, showed very fast, and chock full o nuts. Three Silver mountain germed, all female, two tall and one short. Tallest female flowering very fast.


----------



## Nu-Be (Sep 6, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> #6 for the win!!!!!
> 
> the frost is coming, any foliar spray being applied?


No foliars, just straight water and a tea here or there for these Jack Herer x 88g13hp testers from the b man. 

You might be right on #6 - here she is at day 31 looking fat and frosty. She has a really strong smell of fresh dirt.

 

Her #4 sibling is giving her a run for her money, tho! This one has developed a sweet yellow mango smell, and it's LOUD! omnomnomnom!

 

Their #1 sister is not quite the same level of frost, and has super skinny leaves by comparison. #1 is also very hairy, and doesn't appear to be moving as fast. Looks like she got most of the Jack influence? She has very little smell.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 6, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> No foliars, just straight water and a tea here or there for these Jack Herer x 88g13hp testers from the b man.
> 
> You might be right on #6 - here she is at day 31 looking fat and frosty. She has a really strong smell of fresh dirt.
> 
> ...


marvelous girls they are...


----------



## Swamp Thing (Sep 7, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> bingo pajama..super dense frosty nugs. piney fuel smellingView attachment 3759879 View attachment 3759880 View attachment 3759881


Kudra dom for sure in that first pic
Still have a couple avail at the bank but also saved some for self hehe
Couple more are coming in the new restock soon anyways
Rad pics
Would you mind if I used them for my site as one of the bingo Pajamas?

Danks
Swampthing
Ps just finally getting finished setting up in over Really 4 years (other than small closet stuff) so I'm super excited and am gonna maybe start a Thread soon. Mother and father searching will be underway as well to eventually breed my own brand genetics that would be to the taste of what a good cubbard filled with smorgasbord of jars with a variety of my personal taste headstash flower.... and I have some unique tastes esp w landrace sativas. Anyway
Until next time folk
Peas
Swampthing
-The DankyBank

Ps a lil preview of the clones I've got going before exposing the Bodhi seed pop are a:
Colorado Cherry AK
NYCD
Banana Kush

But also talking to MrDank about maybe getting the Golden Goat, Afkansastan, and Bob Sagat.

Later folks


----------



## Swamp Thing (Sep 7, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> No foliars, just straight water and a tea here or there for these Jack Herer x 88g13hp testers from the b man.
> 
> You might be right on #6 - here she is at day 31 looking fat and frosty. She has a really strong smell of fresh dirt.
> 
> ...


#4 all day but #6 is gonna the be the one to pack the Punch and produce better as a mother but the #4 sounds like it's gonna be a hashy head ringer w funky terps
I'm a BBay man bc that's Bs home but the activity here is so much more
I'm turned
BBay isn't what it was in the golden days


----------



## Swamp Thing (Sep 7, 2017)

JDGreen said:


> Is that wookie the gsc x white


No Wookie is
Big buddy's lavender x Appalachia 
Which is green Crack x Tres dawg


----------



## hillbill (Sep 7, 2017)

Checking the white frost Monkey I crossed with her brother who is bushy and leans Sativa. F2s on the way and I am collecting pollen for future projects. This Monkey is making many. I'll be back with a smell report. Just chopped a Daywrecker Diesel x Long Bottom Leaf and smelling anything but citrus and fuel oil is hopeless at the moment. May put that one under the deck for a day!


----------



## predd (Sep 7, 2017)

Anyone grown out any wolfpack?, any cool phenos to look for? They all seem like heavy yielders


----------



## Swamp Thing (Sep 7, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Checking the white frost Monkey I crossed with her brother who is bushy and leans Sativa. F2s on the way and I am collecting pollen for future projects. This Monkey is making many. I'll be back with a smell report. Just chopped a Daywrecker Diesel x Long Bottom Leaf and smelling anything but citrus and fuel oil is hopeless at the moment. May put that one under the deck for a day!


Love LBL! Still have some from my old buddy Loran.


----------



## COGrown (Sep 7, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> I found this guy on a Black Triangle.


Is it eating your leaves? Walking sticks shouldn't pose a problem, but they do eat leafy material.


Swamp Thing said:


> #4 all day but #6 is gonna the be the one to pack the Punch and produce better as a mother but the #4 sounds like it's gonna be a hashy head ringer w funky terps
> I'm a BBay man bc that's Bs home but the activity here is so much more
> I'm turned
> BBay isn't what it was in the golden days


Agreed on BBay. Its like 1 post every two-three days, not very conversational. 

I just made a cross with the banana kush to bodhi's Ancient OG. Its going to be a heater. The frost on the banana is ungodly and the two males i used had nice resin coverage as well.

You will like that NYCD as well if it is from KL. Very diesely, definitely not from Soma but an actual NYCD cut. Good yields but can throw nanners if flowered too long. But a great cut nonetheless.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 7, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Is it eating your leaves? Walking sticks shouldn't pose a problem, but they do eat leafy material.
> 
> 
> Agreed on BBay. Its like 1 post every two-three days, not very conversational.
> ...


Not that I could see I'll check it again today.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Sep 7, 2017)

Got my order from GLG in great time, even during website troubles and holiday weekend. I'm way impressed with the free seeds and small goodies even on a small order like this. Top notch company!


----------



## Craigson (Sep 7, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> Got my order from GLG in great time, even during website troubles and holiday weekend. I'm way impressed with the free seeds and small goodies even on a small order like this. Top notch company!


Woohoo my Sunshine 4 n Dragons Blood HP should be here early next week!!


----------



## Swamp Thing (Sep 7, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Is it eating your leaves? Walking sticks shouldn't pose a problem, but they do eat leafy material.
> 
> 
> Agreed on BBay. Its like 1 post every two-three days, not very conversational.
> ...


Damnit 
I was hoping for the non diesel one from soma that fades maroon and purple and smells like fresh ruby red grapefruits

Still trying to find that without paying $200 for a pack from soma


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Sep 7, 2017)

More Bodhi goodness came today. About halfway done !


----------



## COGrown (Sep 7, 2017)

Swamp Thing said:


> Damnit
> I was hoping for the non diesel one from soma that fades maroon and purple and smells like fresh ruby red grapefruits
> 
> Still trying to find that without paying $200 for a pack from soma


Yeah, if thats the kind love cut (based on the fact that its where i get my clones as well) then i have confirmed with them that its not Soma's but much closer to the Original Diesel. All gas. Its a really good cut. If you want grapefruit from them it is more in their ECSD cut they sometimes sell. If you're in Denver and want to swap some genes some time let me know.


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 7, 2017)

Swamp Thing said:


> Kudra dom for sure in that first pic
> Still have a couple avail at the bank but also saved some for self hehe
> Couple more are coming in the new restock soon anyways
> Rad pics
> Would you mind if I used them for my site as one of the bingo Pajamas?


go right ahead.


----------



## toddwalker33 (Sep 7, 2017)

Question for you guys and this is bodhi related since I have some silver mountain and some chem 4 x wookie testers going. 

Hypothetical scenario: You live in a very southern state no grow your own or rec policy, with an impending hurricane coming straight at you. You have ladies in week 5 of 12/12 and if the power goes out your charcoal filters arent deodorizing anymore. What would you do?

Thank you guys and I know bmans thread wont let me down


----------



## Thai_Lights (Sep 8, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> Question for you guys and this is bodhi related since I have some silver mountain and some chem 4 x wookie testers going.
> 
> Hypothetical scenario: You live in a very southern state no grow your own or rec policy, with an impending hurricane coming straight at you. You have ladies in week 5 of 12/12 and if the power goes out your charcoal filters arent deodorizing anymore. What would you do?
> 
> Thank you guys and I know bmans thread wont let me down


If your lights aren't on there won t be a smell. The smell just gets really strong after the lights have been on for awhile..... trust me.


----------



## limonene (Sep 8, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> If your lights aren't on there won t be a smell. The smell just gets really strong after the lights have been on for awhile..... trust me.


You trying to get this guy arrested? Or is that a joke?
Within 10 minutes of no negative pressure the surrounding area will stink of that unmistakable odour. 45 minutes later the whole area will smell.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 8, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> Question for you guys and this is bodhi related since I have some silver mountain and some chem 4 x wookie testers going.
> 
> Hypothetical scenario: You live in a very southern state no grow your own or rec policy, with an impending hurricane coming straight at you. You have ladies in week 5 of 12/12 and if the power goes out your charcoal filters arent deodorizing anymore. What would you do?
> 
> Thank you guys and I know bmans thread wont let me down


Generator maybe?


----------



## predd (Sep 8, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> Question for you guys and this is bodhi related since I have some silver mountain and some chem 4 x wookie testers going.
> 
> Hypothetical scenario: You live in a very southern state no grow your own or rec policy, with an impending hurricane coming straight at you. You have ladies in week 5 of 12/12 and if the power goes out your charcoal filters arent deodorizing anymore. What would you do?
> 
> Thank you guys and I know bmans thread wont let me down


I can relate.....I have a generator, I would be more worried about mold/bud rot without any air flow, at worst I should be able to keep a few mommy's alive, I have a girl on day 38, might have to chop her if power goes down.I'm on the central west coast, so I'm praying I don't lose power or worse....years of work...


----------



## hillbill (Sep 8, 2017)

The humidity will become excessive very quickly. If you are sure your house is stout enough to stay, you may have no choice but wait and see what happens and deal with it as things develop or not. Generators will be impossible to find and fuel even more impossible! Above all be sure of your and yours safety, then security and only then, the health of your plants.

If you must leave take the plants with you. Responders may go through your house before you return.

In all of this, time is running out. Good luck. Be safe.


----------



## toddwalker33 (Sep 8, 2017)

Thank you all. For me I would rather lose a crop than face bars. I will play it by ear i guess worst case is I wait till night cut and toss in the wood. and the problem is yeah I'm not staying in my house but about 15 minutes away so I could get back probably before first responders. Well off to finish up and ride this thing out


----------



## Thai_Lights (Sep 8, 2017)

limonene said:


> You trying to get this guy arrested? Or is that a joke?
> Within 10 minutes of no negative pressure the surrounding area will stink of that unmistakable odour. 45 minutes later the whole area will smell.


I probably run more lights then you. I can't smell from the outside when my plants are sleeping but when the lights are on I can smell it outside easily.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 8, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> Question for you guys and this is bodhi related since I have some silver mountain and some chem 4 x wookie testers going.
> 
> Hypothetical scenario: You live in a very southern state no grow your own or rec policy, with an impending hurricane coming straight at you. You have ladies in week 5 of 12/12 and if the power goes out your charcoal filters arent deodorizing anymore. What would you do?
> 
> Thank you guys and I know bmans thread wont let me down


You grow in a hurricane zone you own a generator man. How big is your grow as in how much watts? Are you in a home on its own plot of land? How big is the land? If you are in a apartment or condo I would be extremely concerned...Is the room they are in somewhat sealed?

What does NOAA chart say the wind force you will be facing? If you are below Orlando in Florida you are fucked I am not gonna lie and you will not have power for weeks if not months.You would be extremely lucky not to suffer major structural damage.

Generator Generator Generator! I was in Florida for a long time...you just can't fuck around man.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Sep 8, 2017)

@toddwalker33 ,. Whatever you decide I wish you the best. Can't F around with mother nature... 

Invest in a Generator, even a small one can get you through.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Sep 8, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> I probably run more lights then you. I can't smell from the outside when my plants are sleeping but when the lights are on I can smell it outside easily.



Wow, more lights, less sense.

Toddwalker you have gotten sound advice, except from thai lights. Best of luck, you sound like you have your head on straight, if you think you will not have power for more than a couple days, you have no choice but to chop.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Sep 8, 2017)

Well I just dunked 6 ssdd, 5 sunshine 4, 4 silver mountain, and 4 black raspberry.. I don't get to start too many seeds each year so I'm pretty excited for this. I've also never ran or even smoked any ssdd, so all kinds of excitement there. I wanted to do Black triangle too but I just got the Tk clone so I'm gonna try that [email protected]


----------



## Thai_Lights (Sep 8, 2017)

Warpedpassage said:


> Wow, more lights, less sense.
> 
> Toddwalker you have gotten sound advice, except from thai lights. Best of luck, you sound like you have your head on straight, if you think you will not have power for more than a couple days, you have no choice but to chop.


I know my show. Like I said lights off it doesn't smell outside lights on is dank af...


----------



## Warpedpassage (Sep 8, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> I know my show. Like I said lights off it doesn't smell outside lights on is dank af...



Oh, i see what you are saying. Now go ahead and turn off your carbon filters and ventilation and report back!!


----------



## Thai_Lights (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm in week 6... no natural disasters here.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Sep 8, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> I'm in week 6... no natural disasters here.


wow... that's only week 6... It looks like it's close to finished... frosty as uck


----------



## Thai_Lights (Sep 8, 2017)

Sorry typo week 7.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Sep 8, 2017)

Don't know the strain got it from a friend in Vancouver... didn't keep any cuts regardless because I have my own selections from oniseedco and thugpug. That pic is day 49 to clarify... Sorry for clogging the bodhi thread... Love this thread hopefully I can chime in when Unger some.of his gear. Keep rocking it dudes..


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 8, 2017)

Best of luck to all of you in the shit zone of this storm. Stay safe!
We can always help ya get your plants back up and rolling if it comes down to it.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Sep 8, 2017)

Got another pack of Dank Sinatra today. I want my money back, it only came with 11 seeds!


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 8, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Best of luck to all of you in the shit zone of this storm. Stay safe!
> We can always help ya get your plants back up and rolling if it comes down to it.


I've only got 1 in flower atm cuz I had a male breakout, 6 vegging. I live northeast Fl. I'm not in as much trouble as S Fl. For sure.


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 8, 2017)

Has anybody kept a more cowbell for mother or was this line a dud to most people? I plan to breed with my keeper and I have yet to master growing her, she needs extra veg time that's for sure, very low yielding as of now.... buds are super dense and very resiny, nice black pepper smell to it. Not that special honestly but I want to see if I can unlock something special via making seeds with her. I like her lineage ....


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 8, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> Has anybody kept a more cowbell for mother or was this line a dud to most people? I plan to breed with my keeper and I have yet to master growing her, she needs extra veg time that's for sure, very low yielding as of now.... buds are super dense and very resiny, nice black pepper smell to it. Not that special honestly but I want to see if I can unlock something special via making seeds with her. I like her lineage ....


 @Cletus clem ran her & did very well, so much to the point that i searched & bought a pack on impulse...


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 8, 2017)

I really like how super fast she is, I ve had to take her down at day 40 because of pest pressure and she was still ready enough to have nice bag appeal. I really want to make a point of taking her to day 55-60 but so far even at day 45 she s decent, only low yield. I have one going right now she s gonna be massive and I think the yield will be there finally...


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 8, 2017)

Alright. A update. Both in the tent are looking a bit short on production even after straight pumping em up. Which they took very well. Think it's the pheno's because the smoke from each of them is fantastic. The circle is in love with them already. So that being said they get another run with the blood oranges. Unfortunately or fortunately the Bloods are making me think I have two boys. But we shall see. If that is the case, I'm going to let that tent go ah natural 
Goji First 16 days to go and starting the fade



Now my mini LT's I'm in LOVE with this Smoke. But the production she has is sub par. Which is completely fine except everyone is grabbing her up so fast I get jealous.


Oh!!!!!! Need some help. Got it narrowed down to five from 28. I need to get to 2.... we all know this pain in the ass dilemma.
Heavenly HP
Mountain Temp
Mothers
Cluster funk
Sunshine 4


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 8, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> Has anybody kept a more cowbell for mother or was this line a dud to most people? I plan to breed with my keeper and I have yet to master growing her, she needs extra veg time that's for sure, very low yielding as of now.... buds are super dense and very resiny, nice black pepper smell to it. Not that special honestly but I want to see if I can unlock something special via making seeds with her. I like her lineage ....


I popped quite the pack, 7 females, at least 5 phenos. Im currently down to 3 phenos, a couple of which have some decent yield potential. How many did you pop? Theres quite a bit going on with the f1s. 
Sounds to me like you have this pheno? 

One of the other phenos i flowered with this one was a smaller plant in a smaller pot and yielded the same. these plants both yielded about 2oz. There are yielders to be had, just gotta find em and train em right. Topping will not promote side branching, lst may help but i prefer to pinch the 2 fan leaves off of each top over the canopy as soon as they open enough to do so as well as lollipopping. You dont need to be very agressive with your lollipopping as even the yielders will give you alot of nice popcorn nugs (not larf, but dense popcorn sized nugs) look for ones that stack nicely as thats how youll get yield.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Sep 8, 2017)

Flowering out 3 goji raspberry x ssdd testers , they are female

And 3 lemon g x Wookie testers , these haven't fully shown sex yet 

I have 5 other non bodhi plants in here. 


I will get better individual shots later!

Stay Safe east coast, some crazy times we are in.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 9, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> Has anybody kept a more cowbell for mother or was this line a dud to most people? I plan to breed with my keeper and I have yet to master growing her, she needs extra veg time that's for sure, very low yielding as of now.... buds are super dense and very resiny, nice black pepper smell to it. Not that special honestly but I want to see if I can unlock something special via making seeds with her. I like her lineage ....


Haven't seen him around in a lil while but @Angus Hung is doing a 300-400 pheno hunt and seek mission.
The lone female I ran a few months back was fantastic smoke. Had a rich chocolate shortbread cookie smell and taste. I tried to reveg it but she didn't like it.
I've since ran the second half of the pack looking for a better yielder myself.
Got this one going now but she's leggy af


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 9, 2017)

mine is very finicky, always the unhealthiest plant in veg room, granted I dont follow any sort of feeding regimen I just grow in compost. Once I transplant and move her to flower she green up and takes off. Super leggy, not a lot of bud sites, and the lower bud sites are growing the smallest buds you have ever seen.

Another thing I dont like is it's hard to pluck the leaves without part of the stalk peeling. You really need scissor for the trim job which is definitely something I would try to breed out. I really hate this trait.

After a few rounds, I finally manage to veg one a little better and I think I ll easily pull 4-8 oz from her but it took me a few rounds to get to know her.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 9, 2017)

first time my cabinet has been 100% all bodhi so I figured why not throw up a pic.

Back row: field trip1,2, dank Sinatra, lucky charms at week 4-5
Front row:dank Sinatra 3,4 space monkey, more cowbellAnd yes I know the lc has rust spots she's improving slowly


----------



## Rosinallday (Sep 9, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Alright. A update. Both in the tent are looking a bit short on production even after straight pumping em up. Which they took very well. Think it's the pheno's because the smoke from each of them is fantastic. The circle is in love with them already. So that being said they get another run with the blood oranges. Unfortunately or fortunately the Bloods are making me think I have two boys. But we shall see. If that is the case, I'm going to let that tent go ah natural
> Goji First 16 days to go and starting the fade
> View attachment 4007393
> View attachment 4007395
> ...


Mountain temple is my fav smoke right now and I have all of the above except heavenly HP to toke on.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2017)

Space Monkeys at 47 days. Eye watering loudness. Cedar, lemon and Skunk all with fuely wiff. The super frosty one is quite pregnant from a a romp with brother. Narrow longish buds and leaves. These are louder than loud.


----------



## Philip-O (Sep 9, 2017)

This is my organic soil Bodhi grow, which I´m about to flip into flowering. Goji OG and Jabba´s stash (+ a 707 headband feminized freebie). The "Goji 1" plant has been wanting to take over the tent since its first weeks, ang "Goji 2" is following close (same pheno? which one could it be). The Jabba was only topped once and not trained, and it looks like the yield is going to be way less than that of the other plants. The non Bodhi plant (HSO 707 headband) has been much less vigorous all along, although it sprouted two main stems!

Last picture has a Jabba and Goji males. Even before switching to 12/12 these boys are loaded with balls. This week they are going to foster homes (friends who don´t smoke but like the plants), where I expect to make some F2 seeds.


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 9, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Haven't seen him around in a lil while but @Angus Hung is doing a 300-400 pheno hunt and seek mission.
> The lone female I ran a few months back was fantastic smoke. Had a rich chocolate shortbread cookie smell and taste. I tried to reveg it but she didn't like it.
> I've since ran the second half of the pack looking for a better yielder myself.
> Got this one going now but she's leggy af
> View attachment 4007536


The reason i havnt posted pics of my other phenos is my partner accidently flowered them before i could get over there to take cuts. They are taking soooooo long to come back around. I just got clones off of them that are going in dirt any day now so ill probably send the monster croppers back over to him and run the lemon lotus and 2 other more cowbells next run in my tents.


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 9, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Mountain temple is my fav smoke right now and I have all of the above except heavenly HP to toke on.


MT it is then!


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 10, 2017)

Strange Brew, Neroli 91, Elfinstone, Granola Funk

just bought those, really stoked about finding some sweet skunk phenos and some skunk VA phenos hopefully. which one of those would be on top of your list?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2017)

I need to run my inbred Peak Seeds BC Sweet Skunk again. Love that plant and the buds are not super dense nor is it unusually frosty but damn, it's just so nice and a shade of green that can't be missed. Great for high activity!


----------



## torontoke (Sep 10, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> Strange Brew, Neroli 91, Elfinstone, Granola Funk
> 
> just bought those, really stoked about finding some sweet skunk phenos and some skunk VA phenos hopefully. which one of those would be on top of your list?


Neroli
Granola funk
Strange brew
Elfinstone
Would be my order fwiw


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2017)

Just vaping SSDD and it has taken on an incredible taste/smell of imported hashish and skunky dankness. Was not loud until today. Still extremely relaxing but such a rush to the senses.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 10, 2017)

For anyone curious about the structure on the field trip...I'm happy to say that the floppy limbs have now turned into bamboo shoots. Seems to branch nicely with a few nips n tucks.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Sep 10, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> Strange Brew, Neroli 91, Elfinstone, Granola Funk
> 
> just bought those, really stoked about finding some sweet skunk phenos and some skunk VA phenos hopefully. which one of those would be on top of your list?


Neroli! I popped a pack last year my cat ate like 4 of the sprouts and then got one female out of 7 best plant I've ever grown imo. Checks every box yields well, has a great mix of smell from the two patents, taste carries through, and extremely potent. one of only two plants I have kept around for any significant time the other being my sunshine 4.


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 10, 2017)

Love Triangle


----------



## Jaybodankly (Sep 10, 2017)

@ GreenSanta next run mix your compost with perlite 1/3-1/2. Compost compacts down and is overly water retentive. I think you will see better results with a mix of perlite. It gives the compost structure and drainage.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Sep 10, 2017)

Just found a Gogi Male. I need some Gogi F1's.


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 10, 2017)

what is the difference between the lavender and the Appalachia? when I look on seedfinder both the Lavender and the Appalachia appear to have the same lineage, is the Wookie an Appalachia F2? or 3?


----------



## HydroChemBot (Sep 10, 2017)

outdoor monkey


----------



## kona gold (Sep 11, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Love Triangle
> View attachment 4008212 View attachment 4008213


That is very beautiful bro!


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 11, 2017)

Well, the blackberry kush from bag seed i had in with the big beautiful clusterfunk decided to get ballsy today (literally) so i killed the bitch. She was taking up 1/4 of my flowering space, mid week 3 so i had to shuffle some stuff around but its all going to work out just dandy. 100% bodhi in both my tents!!!!! I had 2 ASS that will shift over into tent 1 with the big ol CF, and tent 2 will be 4 more cowbells, all 3 remaining phenos!!! 2 #2s, 1 #1 and 1 #5. The 1&5 you guys havnt seen yet so thats cool! 5 reminds me alot of the now discarded #7(the purple one) only it stacks up into nice long colas. This is the one that may force me (oh darn) to keep 2 phenos. #1 from what i remember is similar to #2 but i dont have a clear memory as i took the moms from seed down with my partner at the main flower room, they were huge, 4', and we had 8 of them to take down so i did a quick scan, narrowed it down to 4 phenos and went cletus scissor hands.  CF on the right, and her little baby conrad still holding it down
 This is #5. Though not as full as id like to see these colas are huge. I believe i can get these to fill out into some legit donkey dicks. Big greasy purple ones.


----------



## Serva (Sep 11, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Just vaping SSDD and it has taken on an incredible taste/smell of imported hashish and skunky dankness. Was not loud until today. Still extremely relaxing but such a rush to the senses.


Is it a short indica dominant pheno? More a flat hat, than the sativa pheno spears? Great pain reducer? Will flip one of these today, but I like the sativa phenos more, with this lovely floral scent. I am always wondering, if that's it what you always talk about @apbx720 ?

Purple Sunshine makes me sad! I popped 7 seeds so far, 2 males, 3 girls, which started to produce nanners week 2-3, and 2 more girls, where the next week will show more. I have grown them indoor and outdoor, no difference. Only stress is the soil, which is too hot for the Purple Sunshine. Every other strain is straving with my feeding, but she is mad even if I take rain water  Lovely smell, but worst habits within this strain from my pov! Will pop the rest of the pack to get better numbers, but actually I am not happy! And the green pheno I harvested smells like a nice SSDD bud became bad =/

Week 8-9
  

I just had to kill one lady, 2 more under inspection, I already plugged single nanners...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Sep 11, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> what is the difference between the lavender and the Appalachia? when I look on seedfinder both the Lavender and the Appalachia appear to have the same lineage, is the Wookie an Appalachia F2? or 3?




Appy is green crack x tres dog by H&L and lavender is from Soma Super Skunk x Big Skunk Korean x Afghani Hawaiian


----------



## Jaybodankly (Sep 11, 2017)

Gogi pollen collection started. Nice sturdy branching on this stud. I use a piece of glass under to catch fallen pollen.


----------



## GranolaFunk (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi all, 

I've been searching around for posts about snow temple (temple x snow lotus) without luck. got this as a freebie pack and really curious about it. I've popped a full pack of space monkey and a half pack of granola funk and have been extremely satisfied with the results. I'm trying to decide between planting the rest of the granola funk to get different phenos or the snow temple for a different strain. I'm leaning towards the snow temple based off the genetic diversity it would add to my garden. Would love some info/pictures of this strain if anyone has it. Thanks!


----------



## Rosinallday (Sep 11, 2017)

GranolaFunk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been searching around for posts about snow temple (temple x snow lotus) without luck. got this as a freebie pack and really curious about it. I've popped a full pack of space monkey and a half pack of granola funk and have been extremely satisfied with the results. I'm trying to decide between planting the rest of the granola funk to get different phenos or the snow temple for a different strain. I'm leaning towards the snow temple based off the genetic diversity it would add to my garden. Would love some info/pictures of this strain if anyone has it. Thanks!


Snow Temple is great just grew 3 gals got them curing nicely. Easy to grow, sativa buds for sure and the flavor is A-1. SSH with electric watermelon...Lipsmacking goodness you won't be sorry.


----------



## limonene (Sep 11, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> I probably run more lights then you. I can't smell from the outside when my plants are sleeping but when the lights are on I can smell it outside easily.


Do you only have your intake on when lights are on therefore creating positive pressure? Plants smell whether your lights are on or off. Jesus your advice is scary.


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 11, 2017)

limonene said:


> Do you only have your intake on when lights are on therefore creating positive pressure? Plants smell whether your lights are on or off. Jesus your advice is scary.


I thought he was joking the whole time myself. If he was being serious well then.... bwahahaha


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 11, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> I know my show. Like I said lights off it doesn't smell outside lights on is dank af...


Dear God I had to scroll back after seeing the quoted post of yours above.. you need to stop talking and start learning.

I guarantee he has his exhaust off during lights off


----------



## Philip-O (Sep 11, 2017)

So you guys recommend 24/7 scrubbing? Not even turning it off during 15/min hour during the night or something like that. What about legal states?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 11, 2017)

I run 24/7. Legal state. I also have a passive intake, so this helps me regulate temp and humidity. My room was designed to function that way however.


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 11, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> So you guys recommend 24/7 scrubbing? Not even turning it off during 15/min hour during the night or something like that. What about legal states?


I have been running exhaust fans in my rooms 24/7 forever, I intake from upstairs in the house and not from outside so temps and RH are pretty steady year round a little warmer in the summer months of course. There is always fresh air coming the room whether the lights are on or off. I dont ever get powdery mildew, however I do get botrytis once in a while (rarely really...) when the colas are too big, oh well shit happens.


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 11, 2017)

15 on a hour for me for a few years now in a few different setups. Seems to do the trick


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 11, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> 15 on a hour for me for a few years now in a few different setups. Seems to do the trick


Any benefits from a plant growth standpoint doing 15 on per hour? You have me curious.


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 12, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Any benefits from a plant growth standpoint doing 15 on per hour? You have me curious.


Not really sure if it benefits them more. I was just trying to find a happy median of cost and plant happiness. No PM so that's good enough for me.


----------



## ActionHanks (Sep 12, 2017)

OH man, its been a while. Good to see this thread is still up and running. 
I've been outta the game, but that's all about to get shook, bout to move to a legal state. 

Anyways, I just wanted to pop in this thread and say that I'm starting a "breeding" project, going to try bringing back my Strange Love stock. Only got 3 seeds left, hopefully I'll get 2 females and a male, and I'll end up with more seeds than i know what to do with... project wont be starting til late November though, so pics and updates in a few months guys!


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 12, 2017)

ASS #2 & #4, shifted over to tent #1 after i restrung the net. These are the MC #2 in tent #2. They will be getting MC #1 & #5 as tentmates on friday. They are currently rooting out after an up can. Because of the herm attack i was able to bump the MC up a step in the rotation. I am excited to see what i can do with these girls. Also the ASS side by side will be cool to see.


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 12, 2017)

alright so mountain temple and ...
fuck my life what a great problem to have!! Just gonna wing it here

I'm going with Heavenly Hash plant. Haven't seen her here yet. Although, I'm sure she has been.
This will be my first time going outside the Snow Lotus male collection. And I'm super pumped! 

I have just found where Jp ran HHP. Damn fine looking strain!


----------



## HydroChemBot (Sep 12, 2017)

ActionHanks said:


> OH man, its been a while. Good to see this thread is still up and running.
> I've been outta the game, but that's all about to get shook, bout to move to a legal state.
> 
> Anyways, I just wanted to pop in this thread and say that I'm starting a "breeding" project, going to try bringing back my Strange Love stock. Only got 3 seeds left, hopefully I'll get 2 females and a male, and I'll end up with more seeds than i know what to do with... project wont be starting til late November though, so pics and updates in a few months guys!


strangelove.... mah favorite!!!!


----------



## kds710 (Sep 13, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> alright so mountain temple and ...
> fuck my life what a great problem to have!! Just gonna wing it here
> 
> I'm going with Heavenly Hash plant. Haven't seen her here yet. Although, I'm sure she has been.
> ...


i woulda went with clusterfunk or sunshine4 but that Heavenly HP sounds like it will put out some nice colorful phenos cant go wrong with either parents i love the katsu bubba crosses I've grown. It's on sale for just $50 at greenline


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Sep 13, 2017)

The outdoor plants are doing well, maybe a little behind where I would like to see them but moving along well expecting a mid October finish. 6 plants in the ground cover about 12x20 feet and range from 5.5-6.5 feet tall. The three on the close side are all cougars milk, back left is Neroli 91, back middle sunshine 4, back right is a tangie.
Close up of the sunshine 4
 
never grown anything this size before hoping to get some good weight off them if the weather stays good.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 13, 2017)

because i missed out, so i asked & got an answer, i know theyve already been at other places but hopefully this week they are dropping at glg

...and i'm still waiting on a cross with the elusive wookie #25...

ha og x ssdd 
strawberry sunshine (strawberry milk x sunshine daydream) 
white sunshine (the white x ssdd) 
raspberry sunshine (goji ran f2 x ssdd) 
wookie orgasm (orgasmatron x wookie) 
nierika:
peshawar pakistani with jamaican bush hashplant freebie , freebie will switch to acapulco gold when jamaican is out… 

supernatural selections:
dread bread (mango biche x omg)


----------



## HydroChemBot (Sep 13, 2017)

various outdoor space monkey, more cowbell, goji og


----------



## poloq (Sep 13, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Thanks! And I totally agree they look way mature for 30 days. I'm on my second run w LEDs and they seem to ripen the flowers lots quicker than HPS.


Mr. Elkamino,

What would you recommend for a inexpensive LED light for a small space approx 3.5' x 3.5'? Cheers


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 13, 2017)

poloq said:


> Mr. Elkamino,
> 
> What would you recommend for a inexpensive LED light for a small space approx 3.5' x 3.5'? Cheers


whilst i am not mr @elkamino, and its only my humble opinion, but i would go with @RainDan and timber...


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 13, 2017)

kds710 said:


> i woulda went with clusterfunk or sunshine4 but that Heavenly HP sounds like it will put out some nice colorful phenos cant go wrong with either parents i love the katsu bubba crosses I've grown. It's on sale for just $50 at greenline


Honestly I'm still starring at 4 of them. I just can't make up my mind. It's been 3 weeks now since i narrowed it down and these packs only sitting on my desk. prob another 3 weeks until I throw them in some water if I keep at this pace haha
Thanks for your vote!


----------



## Serva (Sep 14, 2017)

poloq said:


> Mr. Elkamino,
> 
> What would you recommend for a inexpensive LED light for a small space approx 3.5' x 3.5'? Cheers


Neither I am elkamino, but I would go with LED strips (Bridgelux BE series, or something with Samsung lm561c s6 bin chips - like Quantum Board). I like the idea to have the whole canopy illuminated evenly, less shadows, more yield. Especially with small spaces. Used 150w fl in veg, and achieved same results with 50W of BE series!


----------



## JeffSessions (Sep 14, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> because i missed out, so i asked & got an answer, i know theyve already been at other places but hopefully this week they are dropping at glg
> 
> ...and i'm still waiting on a cross with the elusive wookie #25...
> 
> ...


All dropped @JB yesterday.


----------



## predd (Sep 15, 2017)

I figured I would post here since I hang out on this thread a bunch....Irma got me a little my flowering tent with a 315 lec got seeded, had the generator but the heat got me, I harvested a few plants that were at about day 44 before they got real bad, just a few seeds here and there, plus I have a rosin press so I might just press it out.I have a dog kush at 3 weeks, plushberry and black cherry creme at about 5 weeks all slightly seeded, I was wondering if I should cull them and scrub it or let them grow out?, since when I get power back I wanna move other stuff in there, just don't want them seeded. 
On a bright note my mothers survived and my flowering tent with cxb 3570 is fading the heat ok so far( I actually have a backup vero 4 led I shoulda used in hindsight) still a few wolf pack and raspberry hashplants got seeded on my pheno hunt, but ill run em again for an accurrate depiction. Damage to the house was minor and my family is safe, lost a few zips...all is good!


----------



## Cezarkush (Sep 15, 2017)

Any one of you guys and gals have any experience with the wookie orgasm decided to grab a pack with the last order. Thanks y'all


----------



## Serva (Sep 15, 2017)

So here we go with a funny pic (stems from a Purple Sunshine):


Way too indica dominant for my taste, my eyes shutting down , but quite pleased (though I harvested early / I like it a little more ripe):


Flowering cabinet will soon explode (my motherplants, which became too big), guess I need to take the Jillybean out of the middle 


SSDD #2 (keeper) on the left, had a rough time with the blumats, and will properly have a rough time again, when changing to blumat drippers... she really has a tiny sweet spot, where she is happy; lanky, will need to find a proper training for my cab; but such a sweet floral scent/taste, a little sour within exhale:


SSDD #5, last round, nice structure, easy growing, great pain effect, but I don't like the taste (pink part is Jillybean):


----------



## Nu-Be (Sep 16, 2017)

It's day 41 for these Jack Herer x 88g13hp testers, and they're starting the organic fade. Temps haven't dipped below 70F at night. I'm hoping for a good swell in the next two weeks. Trichs are still clear, for the most part.

#6 has a nice structure, good color, and she's rock hard. Aroma is very earthy. 


#6 also has great symmetry. 
 

#1 hadn't been my favorite, but she's caught my eye recently. Great colors, and her frost is setting in. Nothing wrong with her; she's just a late bloomer. 
 

#4 is the frostiest lady in the garden, as sparkly as anything I've ever grown. She's a wild child, and she just reeks of mangoes.


----------



## jollyboy (Sep 16, 2017)

I've just completed a run of SSDD, grew out a pack and was unlucky to get just 2 ladies, both grew similar structure wise, thin stemmed and lots of branching, one was low odour and the other had a blueberry scent, average yield on both, neither were keepers really but both were decent.

Popped another 6 seeds this time and 5 are showing female preflowers right now. Swings and roundabouts....

My question is, 2 of the young plants are growing with extreme vigour, really thick stems, and twice the size of my other seedings. Any info on this phenotype? I have too many females this run so will pass one or two to a friend so trying to work out which to give him

I have some black triangle, sour banana and breeders boutique gear in there too.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 16, 2017)

Purple Sunshine, day 25

Hide a seek bud lol. Not the best pic but I'm loving the stacking on the PS so far.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 16, 2017)

The first time I ran Space Monkey they were done at 50 days which surprised me but the two now are going maybe closer to sixty and the seeded one will go longer. Lemon,cedar and some volatile fuel or chemical. Both have decent size with average size buds. 

I might hit a Sour Bubble with some Monkey pollen and maybe the other way around also.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 16, 2017)

hillbill said:


> The first time I ran Space Monkey they were done at 50 days which surprised me but the two now are going maybe closer to sixty and the seeded one will go longer. Lemon,cedar and some volatile fuel or chemical. Both have decent size with average size buds.
> 
> I might hit a Sour Bubble with some Monkey pollen and maybe the other way around also.


I must be doing something wrong, I read about these 40-50 day strains but not even close in my garden. I just finished [email protected] about 70days and honestly could have went a lil longer. I'm sure my cheap led is partly the problem. Hps is in the future but haven't pulled the trigger yet. That SM is my fastest yet and it could have went 80.. 40-50days seems unattainable to me but props to you guys who can do it..


----------



## hillbill (Sep 16, 2017)

High quality COBs and Quantum Boards will kill an HPS. These Monkeys are slower than the first run and I don't know why. Most of my harvesting runs 60-70 days.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 16, 2017)

hillbill said:


> High quality COBs and Quantum Boards will kill an HPS. These Monkeys are slower than the first run and I don't know why. Most of my harvesting runs 60-70 days.


Maybe, I can't drop $1000 on good led. My first 2 grows were 20plants under 2k hps and you could almost watch them grow, so fast but not 40-50. So my 70day SM under my led yielded just over oz. the hps was still around 70ish but @4ish oz per.so maybe not much faster but the yield was not comparable. Maybe why I said "watch them grow" cuz there was so much bud..


----------



## ray098 (Sep 16, 2017)

kds710 said:


> i woulda went with clusterfunk or sunshine4 but that Heavenly HP sounds like it will put out some nice colorful phenos cant go wrong with either parents i love the katsu bubba crosses I've grown. It's on sale for just $50 at greenline


Have you ordered from them recently if yes how fast and reliable are they i saw the sale too but i read some bad reviews about them


----------



## hayrolld (Sep 16, 2017)

predd said:


> I figured I would post here since I hang out on this thread a bunch....Irma got me a little my flowering tent with a 315 lec got seeded, had the generator but the heat got me, I harvested a few plants that were at about day 44 before they got real bad, just a few seeds here and there, plus I have a rosin press so I might just press it out.I have a dog kush at 3 weeks, plushberry and black cherry creme at about 5 weeks all slightly seeded, I was wondering if I should cull them and scrub it or let them grow out?, since when I get power back I wanna move other stuff in there, just don't want them seeded.
> On a bright note my mothers survived and my flowering tent with cxb 3570 is fading the heat ok so far( I actually have a backup vero 4 led I shoulda used in hindsight) still a few wolf pack and raspberry hashplants got seeded on my pheno hunt, but ill run em again for an accurrate depiction. Damage to the house was minor and my family is safe, lost a few zips...all is good!


Glad you and your family made it through OK. You should be able to leave the seeded plants in there until the replacements go in. Water does a good job making pollen ineffective, so the clean up between runs should not be too tough. If your ac is still out and they are going to continue throwing male flowers be careful you do not bring any pollen into the mothers. Good luck!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 16, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Have you ordered from them recently if yes how fast and reliable are they i saw the sale too but i read some bad reviews about them


I got a $50 pack of More Cowbell a couple of months ago. Used CC; got here in about 8 days.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 16, 2017)

I just watered my Monkeys at 54 days and from what I see, 70 days is not out of the question. Throwing a lot of white pistils and just a bit of fade. Seeds are swelling fast splitting open. Plenty of f2 monkeys! Just pollinated on 8/28! 

Both smell of lemon and Vicks Vapor Rub and fuel and very strong Skunk. The dominant smell changes/rotates among those.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 16, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I got a $50 pack of More Cowbell a couple of months ago. Used CC; got here in about 8 days.


as did i... no real fanfare, simple shipping, plain brown bag... had to choose glo as glg was out of stock. i would choose & recommend greenline again though if need be...


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 16, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> as did i... no real fanfare, simple shipping, plain brown bag... had to choose glo as glg was out of stock. i would choose & recommend greenline again though if need be...


3 of them going now, just flipped after taking clones. 

I liked GLO's service so much that I copped a last pack of orange tree bx also for $50 yesterday. Confirmation within an hour.


----------



## predd (Sep 16, 2017)

hayrolld said:


> Glad you and your family made it through OK. You should be able to leave the seeded plants in there until the replacements go in. Water does a good job making pollen ineffective, so the clean up between runs should not be too tough. If your ac is still out and they are going to continue throwing male flowers be careful you do not bring any pollen into the mothers. Good luck!


Appreciate the response, hopefully my ac will be back soon.....day 6


----------



## ray098 (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks for the info i will give them a try


----------



## Serva (Sep 16, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Purple Sunshine, day 25
> View attachment 4011229
> Hide a seek bud lol. Not the best pic but I'm loving the stacking on the PS so far.


Yeah, they have some awesome structure, and really nice stacking. BUT take care, only 1/5 girl was not a hermaphrodite, nanners everywhere. Some plants stronger, some plants just single ones. Had a really beatiful purple pheno, where these yellow nanners where even more eye catching.


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 16, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Maybe, I can't drop $1000 on good led. My first 2 grows were 20plants under 2k hps and you could almost watch them grow, so fast but not 40-50. So my 70day SM under my led yielded just over oz. the hps was still around 70ish but @4ish oz per.so maybe not much faster but the yield was not comparable. Maybe why I said "watch them grow" cuz there was so much bud..


What size is your grow? You can get some great led setups for much less than 1k, using high quality cob chips as well. If not led than at least cmh. Some great setups for very reasonable prices. Check out sun spectra.


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 16, 2017)

So, just ordered some beanz. Dream beaver, mothers milk and bingo pajamas. Pumped.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 16, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> So, just ordered some beanz. Dream beaver, mothers milk and bingo pajamas. Pumped.


great choices. dream beaver was pretty frosty at week two for me, made the wife jump on me more often also. mothers milk was a guy, along with bingo pajamas being dude...


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 16, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> great choices. dream beaver was pretty frosty at week two for me, made the wife jump on me more often also. mothers milk was a guy, along with bingo pajamas being dude...


Yeah, bodhi seems to like to kill me with the dudes, with exception to the mc (7/12 fem). Its all good. Gotta even out some day. My current plan is to get anything appy i can get my dirty dick beaters on, maybe sprinkle some other stuff in along the way. Hoping to stumble on some wolf pack some way, some how. Granola funk and field trip im very interested in. So you just pop single beanz? Do you clone at all?


----------



## Dr.Wang (Sep 17, 2017)

jollyboy said:


> I've just completed a run of SSDD, grew out a pack and was unlucky to get just 2 ladies, both grew similar structure wise, thin stemmed and lots of branching, one was low odour and the other had a blueberry scent, average yield on both, neither were keepers really but both were decent.
> 
> Popped another 6 seeds this time and 5 are showing female preflowers right now. Swings and roundabouts....
> 
> ...


Ya.got a short pheno myself (kind of golf bally,6 to 10 tops zero training. Over all not the best pheno,but heavy indeed.and still top notch


----------



## jtp92 (Sep 17, 2017)

Blue sunshine really starting to stack and the frost rails r amazing i tried to rap my hand around a bud it didint work i had a branch break off at 3 weeks befor i had a chance to tie it up i was lazy truthfully and at 3 weeks flower it had 3oz on it so it is looking good on the yeild and frost department happy growing everyone


----------



## jtp92 (Sep 17, 2017)

And i have never grew the blue dream or ssdd with all my pics can someone give me an ideal on what pheno this is all i know is it is amazing or is it truly the hybrid it was born to be it has leafs from 7 fingers to 10 fingers and kind of smells of citrus and can have purple in the stims of the fan leafs and the stock and looking like a really good yeilder


----------



## JeffSessions (Sep 17, 2017)

What is everyone's favorite SSDD pheno?

Butter
Chem
Nuggy
Other
Anyone had a dense, nuggy, low trim SSDD that wasn't also low aroma? It would be so cool to have time, space, and money to pheno hunt about 20 packs.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 17, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> What size is your grow? You can get some great led setups for much less than 1k, using high quality cob chips as well. If not led than at least cmh. Some great setups for very reasonable prices. Check out sun spectra.


I got a small setup 4x4 so I went with led because of heat but mine puts out a good bit so that isn't even a plus with mine. Like stated before, mine was cheap, it works just not well enough for me. I need atleast a qp every 2months just for me and the gf. But as I stated before, I've never had one finish under 70 , which is over 2months. my SM was the fastest and it wasn't perfectly ripe. And I'm thinking my lighting would help all around. I'll give sun spectra a look. Thanks..

Last 2 runs ended up being 1 female flowering each time so she gets all the light, lol. Damn near all my beans have been male  2 females outa almost 3pks. So I'm buying way more than I'm harvesting. Got 4 SSDD in veg. Hoping for females, already got 8males so it's time the bitches show up to the party


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 17, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I got a small setup 4x4 so I went with led because of heat but mine puts out a good bit so that isn't even a plus with mine. Like stated before, mine was cheap, it works just not well enough for me. I need atleast a qp every 2months just for me and the gf. But as I stated before, I've never had one finish under 70 , which is over 2months. my SM was the fastest and it wasn't perfectly ripe. And I'm thinking my lighting would help all around. I'll give sun spectra a look. Thanks..
> 
> Last 2 runs ended up being 1 female flowering each time so she gets all the light, lol. Damn near all my beans have been male  2 females outa almost 3pks. So I'm buying way more than I'm harvesting. Got 4 SSDD in veg. Hoping for females, already got 8males so it's time the bitches show up to the party


I built a vero 29 9 cob light, for about $650, lights up a 4x4 area...using 3000k 90 cri. ..cut a week off the flower times of every strain I run also.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 17, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Yeah, bodhi seems to like to kill me with the dudes, with exception to the mc (7/12 fem). Its all good. Gotta even out some day. My current plan is to get anything appy i can get my dirty dick beaters on, maybe sprinkle some other stuff in along the way. Hoping to stumble on some wolf pack some way, some how. Granola funk and field trip im very interested in. So you just pop single beanz? Do you clone at all?


i usually pop two at a time out of a pack. i am kinda limited by plant numbers due to me getting older & playing by the rules, along with having too many bodhi packs, i am somewhat indecisive about what to pop, risk averse in a way. some packs i know i wont open for a couple years due to them being unavailable now. i run two clones of each girl, need more space to keep years old moms though. should have kept a mom of dream beaver, space monkey, space cake, & jungle spice. everything else ive run from bodhi has been excellent, but those ladies were the true a+ standouts. the lazy lighting pheno i ran was the only plant from bodhi that received a b+ when finished, but ill take the blame for showing the other standouts more affection due to their resin production & smells in veg. in all i think i have run about 20 bodhi strains & none were a true disappointment, i cant really say that when it comes to other breeders that i have picked up gear from.

straying away from my norm, i just popped 8 out a black triangle pack...


----------



## Tstat (Sep 17, 2017)

So, here is the Goji OG nearing completion:











These were taken today, with an crappy iPhone, but I think you can see how frosty these fuckers are!


----------



## Tstat (Sep 17, 2017)

And here is Wolf Pack, dried and cured. It got pushed aside by the monster Goji, but still produced an OZ and is quite nice!


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 17, 2017)

Tstat said:


> And here is Wolf Pack, dried and cured. It got pushed aside by the monster Goji, but still produced an OZ and is quite nice!


have you tried cobra lips? i missed out on picking up wolf pack, thank you for making me regret it even more... great looking buds


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Sep 17, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> have you tried cobra lips? i missed out on picking up wolf pack, thank you for making me regret it even more... great looking buds


Wolf Pack is now gone as a freebie? I have a pack but was gunna grab another on my next order.


----------



## Tstat (Sep 17, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> have you tried cobra lips?


No, right now I am popping SSDD, Space Monkey, and Hindu Hashplant


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 17, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Wolf Pack is now gone as a freebie? I have a pack but was gunna grab another on my next order.


i havent seen it at the few banks i frequent

i do want that jamaican hashplant x 88g13hp that jb has up though...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 17, 2017)

B man's purple goji

Front plant. 

Monster behind it is the legends og x snow lotus.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 17, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Wolf Pack is now gone as a freebie? I have a pack but was gunna grab another on my next order.


correction it is at glg... damn you


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Sep 17, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> correction it is at glg... damn you


Yeah I just looked. It's still at GLG lol


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 17, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I got a small setup 4x4 so I went with led because of heat but mine puts out a good bit so that isn't even a plus with mine. Like stated before, mine was cheap, it works just not well enough for me. I need atleast a qp every 2months just for me and the gf. But as I stated before, I've never had one finish under 70 , which is over 2months. my SM was the fastest and it wasn't perfectly ripe. And I'm thinking my lighting would help all around. I'll give sun spectra a look. Thanks..
> 
> Last 2 runs ended up being 1 female flowering each time so she gets all the light, lol. Damn near all my beans have been male  2 females outa almost 3pks. So I'm buying way more than I'm harvesting. Got 4 SSDD in veg. Hoping for females, already got 8males so it's time the bitches show up to the party


I bet you would smash that 4x4 with a 315 cmh! Especially if youre only growing one nice shrub. If it makes you feel any better im batting .300 in popping fems. Good for baseball, not growing dank. Thats ok, the stars will align, i will hit 7/11 when i pop the dream beaver and the peasants will rejoice.


----------



## J Larue (Sep 17, 2017)

Tstat said:


>


"My life is to survive...and be alive...for you. Ahhhha hhha hhhha hhhh.


----------



## Tstat (Sep 17, 2017)

And as I grew I soon found the wolfpack grow on me
Laser bright feel the lunar light comin down on me
Moonlight, leave me be, comin down on me
We Roll and we go thru the mountain snow
Wolfpack silver, down to the water
Timber line leader gonna find you
Getcha goin down to the nighttime


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 17, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> I bet you would smash that 4x4 with a 315 cmh! Especially if youre only growing one nice shrub. If it makes you feel any better im batting .300 in popping fems. Good for baseball, not growing dank. Thats ok, the stars will align, i will hit 7/11 when i pop the dream beaver and the peasants will rejoice.


Thanks buddy, yes the stars will align.. I will check out cmh, I've never really looked into them.


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 17, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Maybe, I can't drop $1000 on good led. My first 2 grows were 20plants under 2k hps and you could almost watch them grow, so fast but not 40-50. So my 70day SM under my led yielded just over oz. the hps was still around 70ish but @4ish oz per.so maybe not much faster but the yield was not comparable. Maybe why I said "watch them grow" cuz there was so much bud..


What are your temps in late flower?


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 17, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> What are your temps in late flower?


Actually my temps are consistent. The room I grow in is the coldest in the house, we keep it 70 so that room is easily 60's so my space stays in low 70's.


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 17, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> What is everyone's favorite SSDD pheno?
> 
> Butter
> Chem
> ...


The short pheno, berry kinda bullet pop smelling with a chem finish is my favorite. Finicky, clones kinda shitty, very branchy structure. Thinner saty like leaf blades. She makes the best nugs that literally stick to the bag to where u have to rip em off like velcro. The high is the best pain killer, relaxing, euphoric that i had for a long time, my tiger milk might beat it in this dept. Love that bubba high!


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 17, 2017)

jtp92 said:


> And i have never grew the blue dream or ssdd with all my pics can someone give me an ideal on what pheno this is all i know is it is amazing or is it truly the hybrid it was born to be it has leafs from 7 fingers to 10 fingers and kind of smells of citrus and can have purple in the stims of the fan leafs and the stock and looking like a really good yeilder View attachment 4011804


I found a lot of blue dream leaners in my test pack. Which is great if u grow outside and like tons of frosty nugs. Inside theyre kickass too. Im barely running the clones and theyre on point. As for the ssdd males trait expressions theres usually only one per pack that leans toward him in terp dept. Hes got that strong floral finish. My keeper is sweet blue dream blueberry herbal scent followed by the lovely floral boutique from the ssdd male. The high is stronger than all the other phenos from the pack. If i were growing outdoor i would feel comfortable running a whole pack outside because outta 6 females they were all top notch


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 17, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Actually my temps are consistent. The room I grow in is the coldest in the house, we keep it 70 so that room is easily 60's so my space stays in low 70's.


Thats pretty good. Ime hotter temps in late flower sometimes make em finish longer but sounds like thats prob not the situation with yours. Root bound or small root space ime has a similar effect. Could be a variety of things, every growers different.


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 17, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Actually my temps are consistent. The room I grow in is the coldest in the house, we keep it 70 so that room is easily 60's so my space stays in low 70's.





apbx720 said:


> Thats pretty good. Ime hotter temps in late flower sometimes make em finish longer but sounds like thats prob not the situation with yours. Root bound or small root space ime has a similar effect. Could be a variety of things, every growers different.


That sounds a little cool for led to me. Under hps that would be ideal because of all the infrared. My veg area often hits 86/88 with no signs of heat stress. In flower, i would say try upping it gradually, 78-82 range should be fine. if your led is blurple, maybe try supplementing in some white light using household led bulbs. You can get better than labled performance out of them if you cut the diffuser in half and basically turn it into a reflector cup. I have posted in several threads about this. Throw it in the search bar, see what you dig up. Ill try to find you a link. 4' led strip lights would also work well though i think output is better in modified bulbs.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 17, 2017)

Lucky charms


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 17, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> That sounds a little cool for led to me. Under hps that would be ideal because of all the infrared. My veg area often hits 86/88 with no signs of heat stress. In flower, i would say try upping it gradually, 78-82 range should be fine. if your led is blurple, maybe try supplementing in some white light using household led bulbs. You can get better than labled performance out of them if you cut the diffuser in half and basically turn it into a reflector cup. I have posted in several threads about this. Throw it in the search bar, see what you dig up. Ill try to find you a link. 4' led strip lights would also work well though i think output is better in modified bulbs.


Thanks man, I just assumed lower temps the better.. I will see if I can dig that up.


----------



## jtp92 (Sep 17, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> I found a lot of blue dream leaners in my test pack. Which is great if u grow outside and like tons of frosty nugs. Inside theyre kickass too. Im barely running the clones and theyre on point. As for the ssdd males trait expressions theres usually only one per pack that leans toward him in terp dept. Hes got that strong floral finish. My keeper is sweet blue dream blueberry herbal scent followed by the lovely floral boutique from the ssdd male. The high is stronger than all the other phenos from the pack. If i were growing outdoor i would feel comfortable running a whole pack outside because outta 6 females they were all top notch


She definitely has some major frost stacking on her for out side


----------



## j.t.1986 (Sep 17, 2017)

breaking into some space monkey tonight.. harvested back at the end of may... this pheno is EXTREME lavender on the nose.. thats all there is, ive honestly never had bud smell like this before. i only got 3 grams left of this guy unfortunately


----------



## elkamino (Sep 17, 2017)

poloq said:


> Mr. Elkamino,
> 
> What would you recommend for a inexpensive LED light for a small space approx 3.5' x 3.5'? Cheers


Kind sir, sorry for the delayed response, I've been away from the computer chasing caribou!

Very cool to hear you're about to blow up a lil closet but I'm not the one to ask about LED lighting- I use the panels I traded for ganj about year ago, and don't know much about them. They've been growing excellent buds but I'm no expert as to why re: spectrum etc.

Also, this being a Bodhi thread n all, I would direct you to you to the RIU LED forum, where those in the know can really help, and do:

https://www.rollitup.org/f/led-and-other-lighting.124/


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Sep 17, 2017)

My four goji x ssdd turned out male and got the chop. 

My focus is now on these three lemon g x Wookie. About to show sex.


----------



## JeffSessions (Sep 18, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> The short pheno, berry kinda bullet pop smelling with a chem finish is my favorite. Finicky, clones kinda shitty, very branchy structure. Thinner saty like leaf blades. She makes the best nugs that literally stick to the bag to where u have to rip em off like velcro. The high is the best pain killer, relaxing, euphoric that i had for a long time, my tiger milk might beat it in this dept. Love that bubba high!


I like the bubba leaner, too. It is sticky for sure, you can about do the Dairy Queen frosty flip with a jar.


----------



## Serva (Sep 18, 2017)

How to order in following ssdd pheno?

- lanky (atleast 150-200% stretch)
- thinnest leafs of all phenos
- pretty fluffy buds, like spears
- frosty af, frostiest plant I have grown
- sweet floral taste, some sour notes
- very floral scent
- mellow up high, relaxing, enhancing senses, no pain relief like the others

I am absolutly not used to the genetics, so maybe you can help me find out, what I have to look for. He has more appalachia crosses, but bubba crosses are not avaible atm, right? So the question is, is it worth for me to check out more appy crosses, or better try another father?


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks once again to glg


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 18, 2017)

Here is 3 of 4 SSDD I got left. Found 1 still in pack that I missed when I thought I got them all, so it's still a seedling.


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 19, 2017)

Serva said:


> How to order in following ssdd pheno?
> 
> - lanky (atleast 150-200% stretch)
> - thinnest leafs of all phenos
> ...


My vote is all appy, all day. Just ordered 3 appy crosses, will have at least one on every order till they aint no more! For what its worth though, all his dads are studs.


----------



## jtp92 (Sep 19, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> I found a lot of blue dream leaners in my test pack. Which is great if u grow outside and like tons of frosty nugs. Inside theyre kickass too. Im barely running the clones and theyre on point. As for the ssdd males trait expressions theres usually only one per pack that leans toward him in terp dept. Hes got that strong floral finish. My keeper is sweet blue dream blueberry herbal scent followed by the lovely floral boutique from the ssdd male. The high is stronger than all the other phenos from the pack. If i were growing outdoor i would feel comfortable running a whole pack outside because outta 6 females they were all top notch


Ive never grew eather parent could u take a look at my pick and give me a guestiment on what pheno this is it def has a sweet limon citrus smell anf frosty as hell and goin to be a damn good yeilder


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Sep 19, 2017)

Looking for a bit of insight into some Bodhi strains I'm doing outdoors this season here in Australia anyone had much to do with Dream Lotus,Sky Lotus,Silver Lotus,Moontang,Goji O.G,Head Trip,Dream Beaver,Synergy or GG#4 x SSDD ? Just wanted to know what pheno's to be on the look out and if anyone got really great plants or really bad ones from any of these crosses ? Thanks


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Sep 19, 2017)

A couple of the Apollo 11 f4's I've got going at the moment


----------



## JeffSessions (Sep 19, 2017)

Dread Bread might have the most enticing description I've seen from Bodhi.

the first release in the pure landrace f1 hybrid back to the future projects.
home made from scratch using the finest specimens from my favorite rare landrace selections. genetics from south america and central asia merged into one amazing old school cannabis creation. a quick aromatic mango biche pheno from friends in south america wed to a fat greasy vintage lemon afghani. the density of the buds is so extreme that dread bread was the only way to describe it. musky earthy smoky spicy mango citrus buds with beautiful orange hairs and _an otherworldly godlike high_. true hybrid vigor, fat yields, extreme potency, resinous males.... 9 weeks from clone…..

Who doesn't like the sounds of an otherwordly godlike high?


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 19, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Thanks once again to glg


good pickups, i have been eyeing moontang for awhile, hopefully youll need a new filter for the skunk va leaning phenos...


----------



## Rosinallday (Sep 19, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Looking for a bit of insight into some Bodhi strains I'm doing outdoors this season here in Australia anyone had much to do with Dream Lotus,Sky Lotus,Silver Lotus,Moontang,Goji O.G,Head Trip,Dream Beaver,Synergy or GG#4 x SSDD ? Just wanted to know what pheno's to be on the look out and if anyone got really great plants or really bad ones from any of these crosses ? Thanks


Do you have a long flowering season in Australia? Dream lotus and skylotus should be ur biggest yeald the skylotus is great and has solid branching unlike the goji which I think would be better for growing outside. Moontang was disappointing just grew 3 and mostly strawberry flavor.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Sep 19, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Do you have a long flowering season in Australia? Dream lotus and skylotus should be ur biggest yeald the skylotus is great and has solid branching unlike the goji which I think would be better for growing outside. Moontang was disappointing just grew 3 and mostly strawberry flavor.


Past season we got hammered by rain in march think there was 3 days with no rain all month,usually have till mid/end of April before it gets like that so usually I can get most stuff to finish,not really into super long flowering sativas so I've never tried to get them through. Thanks heaps for the input


----------



## Rosinallday (Sep 19, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Past season we got hammered by rain in march think there was 3 days with no rain all month,usually have till mid/end of April before it gets like that so usually I can get most stuff to finish,not really into super long flowering sativas so I've never tried to get them through. Thanks heaps for the input


FYI for future Blueberry HP is a cash cropper that finishes early with high quality. Also Green lotus and Lavender Jack are very nice outside.
I'm growing some A-11 outside they don't like the cold but get huge and finish quick. Are you gonna try those? Cheers


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 19, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> Dread Bread might have the most enticing description I've seen from Bodhi.
> 
> the first release in the pure landrace f1 hybrid back to the future projects.
> home made from scratch using the finest specimens from my favorite rare landrace selections. genetics from south america and central asia merged into one amazing old school cannabis creation. a quick aromatic mango biche pheno from friends in south america wed to a fat greasy vintage lemon afghani. the density of the buds is so extreme that dread bread was the only way to describe it. musky earthy smoky spicy mango citrus buds with beautiful orange hairs and _an otherworldly godlike high_. true hybrid vigor, fat yields, extreme potency, resinous males.... 9 weeks from clone…..
> ...


I made a pact w myself to run the keepers ive found the past 2 years and enjoy the fruits of all my pheno hunting labor. Dread bread is the one x that might have me breaking my pack here soon.


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 19, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> FYI for future Blueberry HP is a cash cropper that finishes early with high quality.
> I'm growing some A-11 outside they don't like the cold but get huge and finish quick. Are you gonna try those? Cheers


I second that - bbhp does have some quick finishing big yeilders. Best commercial potential ive seen from bodhi as of yet, and ive grown blue sunshine.... still think bbhp is better commercially.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Sep 19, 2017)

Got some Lucky Charms F2s today! Excited af!


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 19, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> I second that - bbhp does have some quick finishing big yeilders. Best commercial potential ive seen from bodhi as of yet, and ive grown blue sunshine.... still think bbhp is better commercially.


i wonder how it stands up next to space nectar...


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 19, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Got some Lucky Charms F2s today! Excited af!


How and where!?!? Want me somma dem! Was hoping bodhi would release them when i saw the crosses as testers. Heard not though.


----------



## shellback1 (Sep 19, 2017)

Just finished the grow started on the 14th of July, I had 4 Lavender Jacks females out of 5 seeds popped 2 female Space Monkeys out to 5 seeds. Boysenberry HP clones (3 Phenos) and the best Blueberry HP clone that I have. No problems with any of the plants, using Roots Organic soil, Fed nutes one time the rest of the time only ph'd water. The 4 Jacks were all different phenos, one of them I didn't take clones of because what was cloneable the branching was just too short. Thankfully it wasn't the best plant. I had 2 really nice phenos out of the 4. One is purple and dark green with trichomes forming rails on the bud leaves, not much smell from this one but the bag appeal will be good when fully cured. The other keeper is light green and smells of ripe melons, almost makes the mouth water.The 2 Space Monkeys were tall and had to be bent over, didn't seem to bother them much. The keeper of the two was nothing but small quarter sized bud of rock hard marbles of purple and greens.The smell is funky like grandpa's long drawers. Not much of a producer maybe 2oz or less. Both Monkeys went 65 days. Jacks went 60 -66 days. Boysenberry 56-60 days. Bluberry hash plant 54-56 days. A good all around Bodhi grow, that any grower would be proud to say he/she grew it. Taste test in several weeks to see what we really have as far as keepers.


----------



## jtp92 (Sep 19, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Looking for a bit of insight into some Bodhi strains I'm doing outdoors this season here in Australia anyone had much to do with Dream Lotus,Sky Lotus,Silver Lotus,Moontang,Goji O.G,Head Trip,Dream Beaver,Synergy or GG#4 x SSDD ? Just wanted to know what pheno's to be on the look out and if anyone got really great plants or really bad ones from any of these crosses ? Thanks


I got a pack of the gg#4 x ssdd but didint pop any i would like to know how urs will do tho i was thainking of doing them next year i done the blue sunshine this time a round and found a keeper i took clones of her


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Sep 19, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> FYI for future Blueberry HP is a cash cropper that finishes early with high quality. Also Green lotus and Lavender Jack are very nice outside.
> I'm growing some A-11 outside they don't like the cold but get huge and finish quick. Are you gonna try those? Cheers


I've got seeds of all the ones I listed,not going to have time to get hold of any others I'm starting all my o.d seeds on Monday or Tuesday. The A-11 are going to an indoor grow I'm helping with but I may keep 1 or 2 after reading your post


----------



## Rosinallday (Sep 19, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I've got seeds of all the ones I listed,not going to have time to get hold of any others I'm starting all my o.d seeds on Monday or Tuesday. The A-11 are going to an indoor grow I'm helping with but I may keep 1 or 2 after reading your post


Keep us posted.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Sep 19, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Keep us posted.


Will do I'll start about 7-8 of all of them I'm going to do 15 in 30gal smart pots.


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 19, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> Dread Bread might have the most enticing description I've seen from Bodhi.
> 
> the first release in the pure landrace f1 hybrid back to the future projects.
> home made from scratch using the finest specimens from my favorite rare landrace selections. genetics from south america and central asia merged into one amazing old school cannabis creation. a quick aromatic mango biche pheno from friends in south america wed to a fat greasy vintage lemon afghani. the density of the buds is so extreme that dread bread was the only way to describe it. musky earthy smoky spicy mango citrus buds with beautiful orange hairs and _an otherworldly godlike high_. true hybrid vigor, fat yields, extreme potency, resinous males.... 9 weeks from clone…..
> ...


After growing testers with either MB, or OMG in them...I can see the potential outcross found in this offering. MB x's were ethereal high, OMG x's were large in size. Running a Strawberry milk x OMG now to see how he combines with a new hybrid...


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 19, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> good pickups, i have been eyeing moontang for awhile, hopefully youll need a new filter for the skunk va leaning phenos...



Lol kinda hope to get that skva pheno, I do know that there wasn't a lot left on glg so it may be worth getting a pack before they sell out.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 19, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Lol kinda hope to get that skva pheno, I do know that there wasn't a lot left on glg so it may be worth getting a pack before they sell out.


i think there are 7 left, i only have about $140 left to spend this month on gear though & i'm waiting on the peshwar & dread bread. hopefully moontang will be there next month...


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 19, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i think there are 7 left, i only have about $140 left to spend this month on gear though & i'm waiting on the peshwar & dread bread. hopefully moontang will be there next month...



So what's next on ur list then?


----------



## Philip-O (Sep 19, 2017)

Popped some Space Monkey beans and other Bodhi gear a couple of weeks ago and got this little freak. 4 cotyledons, 3 leafs in its first node. Let´s see how it develops.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 19, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> So what's next on ur list then?


peshwar pakastani w/ jamaican x 88g13hp freebie & the dreadbread (mango biche x old mother ghani)


----------



## Philip-O (Sep 19, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> peshwar pakastani w/ jamaican x 88g13hp freebie & the dreadbread (mango biche x old mother ghani)


Is this available somewhere?


----------



## Craigson (Sep 20, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Is this available somewhere?


Available at Great Lakes Genetics at 9 DST today


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 20, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Available at Great Lakes Genetics at 9 DST todayView attachment 4013426View attachment 4013427


hell yeah! some goodies in that restock.

Tent is about ready for the bloods to move in. I think 3-4 days. Been a very interesting first QB run.
I've learned that I need at least 18 inches of head space to get into that perfect full power zone. 3 of the Goji tops are bleaching right now but I'm not turning this light down at this point.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 20, 2017)

Ugh I feel like a dick but I haven't gotten to popping my Lucky Charms x Orgasmatron testers yet. My supposed to be 12 day vacation in Nicaragua spontaneously turned into a 32 day vacation. Wife was enjoying her time too much... Not that I can complain. Headed home tomorrow and those things are getting wet as soon as possible. Probably gonna soak those and either Cobra Lips, Sakura, or Dream Beaver.


----------



## J Larue (Sep 20, 2017)

word


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 20, 2017)

J Larue said:


> word
> 
> View attachment 4013436


You really have a hard on for me huh?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 20, 2017)

Fuck it, added to ignore list.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Sep 20, 2017)

To keep it Bodhi related I see quite a few I want. Probably gonna scoop Apollo 11, Sunshine 4, Strawberry Sunshine, and that Zipolite Oaxacan. Saw that trip to Mexico on IG lol.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Sep 20, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Ugh I feel like a dick but I haven't gotten to popping my Lucky Charms x Orgasmatron testers yet. My supposed to be 12 day vacation in Nicaragua spontaneously turned into a 32 day vacation. Wife was enjoying her time too much... Not that I can complain. Headed home tomorrow and those things are getting wet as soon as possible. Probably gonna soak those and either Cobra Lips, Sakura, or Dream Beaver.


I popped 8 beans of the Lucky Charms 8 X Orgasmatron on August 5th and I'm still trying to sex them. So far I've got 2 confirmed females which have been topped for clones. I will veg them a few more weeks then flower them. All 6 other plants have plenty of preflowers but no hairs poking out yet. I'm assuming they may all be males but they are still not exactly clear. Hopefully I'll know for sure in the next week. For the most part these have been growing with large inter-node spacing and not much side-branching at all. Not my favorite growth style because I prefer bushes, but still too early to really say anything. Looks like a good growth pattern for sea of green where you want more single cola, popsicle stick style growth. But who knows, the side branching might take off later on.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 20, 2017)

Any info anywhere on the Jamaican Bush HP and the Pakistani Peshewar? Really would like to know smells.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 20, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> I popped 8 beans of the Lucky Charms 8 X Orgasmatron on August 5th and I'm still trying to sex them. So far I've got 2 confirmed females which have been topped for clones. I will veg them a few more weeks then flower them. All 6 other plants have plenty of preflowers but no hairs poking out yet. I'm assuming they may all be males but they are still not exactly clear. Hopefully I'll know for sure in the next week. For the most part these have been growing with large inter-node spacing and not much side-branching at all. Not my favorite growth style because I prefer bushes, but still too early to really say anything. Looks like a good growth pattern for sea of green where you want more single cola, popsicle stick style growth. But who knows, the side branching might take off later on.


Awesome. Man thanks for the heads up. Maybe I'll be topping two or three times and a little training to go along. Have they been finicky at all? Of course it's only veg but anything you have noticed?


----------



## Schmarmpit (Sep 20, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Awesome. Man thanks for the heads up. Maybe I'll be topping two or three times and a little training to go along. Have they been finicky at all? Of course it's only veg but anything you have noticed?


They've been growing great. Nothing out of the ordinary here. Just bigger node spacing then I'm used to seeing.


----------



## ray098 (Sep 20, 2017)

[QUOTmos Otis, post: 13783827, member: 465641"]3 of them going now, just flipped after taking clones.

I liked GLO's service so much that I copped a last pack of orange tree bx also for $50 yesterday. Confirmation within an hour.[/QUOTE]
Just placed my 1st order with glo paid with cc lets see how this goes


----------



## limonene (Sep 20, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> I popped 8 beans of the Lucky Charms 8 X Orgasmatron on August 5th and I'm still trying to sex them. So far I've got 2 confirmed females which have been topped for clones. I will veg them a few more weeks then flower them. All 6 other plants have plenty of preflowers but no hairs poking out yet. I'm assuming they may all be males but they are still not exactly clear. Hopefully I'll know for sure in the next week. For the most part these have been growing with large inter-node spacing and not much side-branching at all. Not my favorite growth style because I prefer bushes, but still too early to really say anything. Looks like a good growth pattern for sea of green where you want more single cola, popsicle stick style growth. But who knows, the side branching might take off later on.


I've got tk x orgasmatron showing the same characteristics. I popped 7. All have grown like vines but seem to perform better now I've topped them. Really not a fan so far. Here's a male I killed today.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 20, 2017)

limonene said:


> I've got tk x orgasmatron showing the same characteristics. I popped 7. All have grown like vines but seem to perform better now I've topped them. Really not a fan so far. Here's a male I killed today.View attachment 4013407View attachment 4013408


couldnt place him outside to see resin production & get some stem rubs ?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 20, 2017)

limonene said:


> I've got tk x orgasmatron showing the same characteristics. I popped 7. All have grown like vines but seem to perform better now I've topped them. Really not a fan so far. Here's a male I killed today.View attachment 4013407View attachment 4013408


Oh wow. Looks like a Charlie Brown Xmas tree!


mr. childs said:


> couldnt place him outside to see resin production & get some stem rubs ?


Not in my neck of the woods. Or most. Not everyone is blessed with legality to grow outdoors. Not legal in my county even though it is legal in my state. I got an HOA that would rape me and neighbors that would report me. Really wish I could grow outdoors though. I imagine that is the case for a lot of people. Not worth a stem rub.


----------



## Philip-O (Sep 20, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Available at Great Lakes Genetics at 9 DST todayView attachment 4013426View attachment 4013427


This is sweet, but I´m having trouble getting the confirmation email to open an account on the new site. I´ve tried two different emails already. Bad luck or I´m not the only one?


----------



## Rosinallday (Sep 20, 2017)

These are all dropping at the same time huh? Back to the old West. Should be fun.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 20, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> These are all dropping at the same time huh? Back to the old West. Should be fun.


lets get ready to rumble!!!!


----------



## Craigson (Sep 20, 2017)

Woo just ordered some 
Afgooey x wookie 15
Dread bread
And jamaican hp x 88g13hp freebie


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 20, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Woo just ordered some
> Afgooey x wookie 15
> Dread bread
> And jamaican hp x 88g13hp freebie


nice, sensi star is gone.. but i picked up two peshawar...


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Sep 20, 2017)

FML couldn't checkout due to server error. I logged on at 8:59pm grabbed two items checked out selected freebie and all that but it seems the stupid shirt menu didn't pop up for me so even though I was past that point I couldn't finish the sale because dbj's new site is shit. 

I don't like a system that allows items to be sold out of your cart when I'm finalizing the sale. I will never spend another dollar at gig.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 20, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> FML couldn't checkout due to server error. I logged on at 8:59pm grabbed two items checked out selected freebie and all that but it seems the stupid shirt menu didn't pop up for me so even though I was past that point I couldn't finish the sale because dbj's new site is shit.
> 
> I don't like a system that allows items to be sold out of your cart when I'm finalizing the sale. I will never spend another dollar at gig.


damn, i didnt even see a chance for a shirt... did you use time.is ? i checked at 9pm & got through... i dont imagine we might have crashed it... contact them in regards to your problem... they should take care of you & your attempt to pick up some bodhi gear. hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Sep 20, 2017)

The problem is I won't be able to get the a11g f4 or the dread bread that was in my cart by the time I get a response. I truly hate the new site, seems to have even less info than before.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 20, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> The problem is I won't be able to get the a11g f4 or the dread bread that was in my cart by the time I get a response. I truly hate the new site, seems to have even less info than before.


Agreed these new sites are steps backwards until they figure they ish out. Oregon Elite Seeds just launched a new one and it seems to be a shit show as well.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 20, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> The problem is I won't be able to get the a11g f4 or the dread bread that was in my cart by the time I get a response. I truly hate the new site, seems to have even less info than before.


The new site is laughably bad. You'd think that because of the length of time it took to get it implemented, it would have been nice but noooope. All of those typos are distracting.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 20, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Agreed these new sites are steps backwards until they figure they ish out. Oregon Elite Seeds just launched a new one and it seems to be a shit show as well.


The new OES isn't so bad. I really like the fact that the breeders are listed alphabetically.


----------



## N.R.G. (Sep 20, 2017)

I was able to pick up A11 and Dread Bread but it never gave me an option for a freebie or shirt or anything. Guess I'll send them my freebie request with the money order. The new site does not appear to be an improvement that's for sure.


----------



## Craigson (Sep 20, 2017)

N.R.G. said:


> I was able to pick up A11 and Dread Bread but it never gave me an option for a freebie or shirt or anything. Guess I'll send them my freebie request with the money order. The new site does not appear to be an improvement that's for sure.


My order a cpl wks ago i got shirt n freebie option. Today just freebie


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 20, 2017)

Have 3 female Black Triangle in veg right now and 2 of them look down right pathetic. Droopy ass leaves and slow slow slow growth. Anyone grown out BT before that might have some insight into whats going on? Much appreciated.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Sep 20, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> The problem is I won't be able to get the a11g f4 or the dread bread that was in my cart by the time I get a response. I truly hate the new site, seems to have even less info than before.


I also want a pack of that A11. Logged in 15-20 mins after the restock and missed it again. Hope it restocks soon. In the meantime got my order in for Oaxaca and another SSDD x. Gonna do another for dread bread and red eye Jedi then I'm done for a bit lol.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Sep 21, 2017)

Would some kind person tell me what's the stretch like on Dream Beaver?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 21, 2017)

Trying not to post the obvious joke here. 

Elsewhere a test vape of recently chopped Secret Chief has proven The knockdown power of the Chief. Smallish, rock hard nuggets with red rust pistils. Very chill out weed. Quite uniform from plant to plant and I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 21, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i wonder how it stands up next to space nectar...


Great question. I wish i had space nectar to try n find out. My guess is that space nectar would be an excellent commercial producer of fast, fine quality buds. Wookie15 throws some very fast flowering offspring


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 21, 2017)

Mark my words.... grab a pack of SUNSHINE4.... you can thank me later.... or u can pay me some of the profit when theyr no longer available and u auction yr pack for mucho dinero!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Sep 21, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Would some kind person tell me what's the stretch like on Dream Beaver?


I grew out two females they did not stretch much required no training if I recall correctly and both plants the side branches grew up basically to the same height as the top, don't know if that's true of all phenos only got a couple females.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Sep 21, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Mark my words.... grab a pack of SUNSHINE4.... you can thank me later.... or u can pay me some of the profit when theyr no longer available and u auction yr pack for mucho dinero!


Couldn't agree more, especially if you grow outdoors in high humidity, I have 6 big outdoor plants one got so much mold I chopped and tossed the whole plant, 4 of the others I probably chopped a half pound off each, the S4 hasn't been touched and it started flowering first so had the biggest buds. Before I knew it was so good outdoors is was one of just two for sure keepers I had from my last 8-10 packs


----------



## 1kemosabe (Sep 21, 2017)

Good to know about the ss4 and the mold resistance. Both my ssdd and one ssdd cross are having slight issues do to humidity,, so i figured any ssdd or ssdd cross would be doomed in my area but maybe not so ?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Sep 21, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Mark my words.... grab a pack of SUNSHINE4.... you can thank me later.... or u can pay me some of the profit when theyr no longer available and u auction yr pack for mucho dinero!


Where can you find?


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 21, 2017)

Hell yeah. Love it when i find presents on my doorstep! Want to keep this practice going, buying beanz quicker than i can pop them. Not too far though. Just like having a variety to choose from. Current bodhi beanz in the vault: clusterfunk, gogi og, sunshine daydream and.....*the mothers milk is not mine but i will have access to any cuts from it. Split the order with a friend. Dream beaver is mine and we happen to get a 12er of the bingo pajamas so 6 each. Ftw.


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 21, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Ugh I feel like a dick but I haven't gotten to popping my Lucky Charms x Orgasmatron testers yet. My supposed to be 12 day vacation in Nicaragua spontaneously turned into a 32 day vacation. Wife was enjoying her time too much... Not that I can complain. Headed home tomorrow and those things are getting wet as soon as possible. Probably gonna soak those and either Cobra Lips, Sakura, or Dream Beaver.


I vote dream beaver.... because thats what im popping next and i have a bit till i can pop anything so maybe i can get a little preview!


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Sep 21, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Where can you find?


On GLG, but they have sold out twice recently so you will have to wait for the next restock.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Sep 21, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> On GLG, but they have sold out twice recently so you will have to wait for the next restock.


yeh, i've looked there but I must have missed them.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Sep 21, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> yeh, i've looked there but I must have missed them.


Yup, just by 25 hours or so. GLG is the only place to get them so you will have to keep watching this thread for a restock. I've been here 2 months and have gotten 2 packs so it can be done. Best of luck to you in your search!


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 21, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> yeh, i've looked there but I must have missed them.


me too.......
we'll get it though!
Some goji outta focus trim job. Not the best I've had yield wise but damn is it delicious minus the the bleaching. Shit move on my part. This tent will be stupid as far as trimming goes due to the training I tried to put in and failed with haha


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 22, 2017)

Appalachian superskunk out doh'. Nice lil more cowbell poking up in the background. I didnt take the pics, not the best quality. Going up to give em some food and foliar love today, snap some better ones.


----------



## jtp92 (Sep 22, 2017)

I dont use any kind of pesticides and im starting to get catipillers pretty bad should i chop a little earlier to save my yeild or go to the finish line iv been picking them off and the bad buds with it what do u all thaink


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 22, 2017)

jtp92 said:


> I dont use any kind of pesticides and im starting to get catipillers pretty bad should i chop a little earlier to save my yeild or go to the finish line iv been picking them off and the bad buds with it what do u all thaink


Are you opposed to natural methods or do you just not use anything? Some diamataceous earth on the fan leaves and as a top dress will give them a pretty bad day and should wash right off. I dont know if potassium silicate in a foliar spray would help though i imagine it would to a similar effect. Im working on a spray thats basically the old stage green cleaner using soy bean oil, olive oil, alcohol, castile soap, salt, epsom salt and citric acid. Just figuring out the dilution. Tested 2:1 water to liquid death and kills on contact. Test sprayed a male i flowered to sex, need to give it 24 hours to see. First batch was too potent and caused some damage/left oily residue. I think this too will be too potent but i want to see the progression. I want a kill on contact with no foliar damage. I also want to see how potent i can make it should a really bad problem ever arise.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Sep 22, 2017)

*Spinosad* is an insecticide based on chemical compounds found in the bacterial species _Saccharopolyspora spinosa_. Spinosad has high efficacy, a broad insect pest spectrum, low mammalian toxicity, and a good environmental profile, a unique feature of the insecticide compared to others currently used for the protection of grain products.[5] It is regarded as natural product-based, and approved for use in organic agriculture by numerous national and international certifications.[8] Spinosad has been used around the world for the control of a variety of insect pests, including Lepidoptera, Diptera, Thysanoptera, Coleoptera, Orthoptera, and Hymenoptera, and many others.[8


----------



## jtp92 (Sep 22, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Are you opposed to natural methods or do you just not use anything? Some diamataceous earth on the fan leaves and as a top dress will give them a pretty bad day and should wash right off. I dont know if potassium silicate in a foliar spray would help though i imagine it would to a similar effect. Im working on a spray thats basically the old stage green cleaner using soy bean oil, olive oil, alcohol, castile soap, salt, epsom salt and citric acid. Just figuring out the dilution. Tested 2:1 water to liquid death and kills on contact. Test sprayed a male i flowered to sex, need to give it 24 hours to see. First batch was too potent and caused some damage/left oily residue. I think this too will be too potent but i want to see the progression. I want a kill on contact with no foliar damage. I also want to see how potent i can make it should a really bad problem ever arise.


I dont use anything on the plants ive never used any kind on them i usuely buy some to put around the garden space but this year it doesint seem to be working that well


----------



## 1kemosabe (Sep 22, 2017)

@jtp92. , if you are in a warm area i would go the praying mantis route. They will eat every single one of your lil enemies b4 they leave. Plus its cool to watch them eat the lil bastards.


----------



## kds710 (Sep 22, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> me too.......
> we'll get it though!
> Some goji outta focus trim job. Not the best I've had yield wise but damn is it delicious minus the the bleaching. Shit move on my part. This tent will be stupid as far as trimming goes due to the training I tried to put in and failed with haha
> View attachment 4014405 View attachment 4014406


man that such a special creation that goji. never seen a pheno I didn't wanna fuck


----------



## jtp92 (Sep 22, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> @jtp92. , if you are in a warm area i would go the praying mantis route. They will eat every single one of your lil enemies b4 they leave. Plus its cool to watch them eat the lil bastards.


Yes we have them here but u dont see them verry offten and its been getting really foggy and cold ant night leaving a lot of dew on her and during the day it is still in the high 80s


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 22, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> @jtp92. , if you are in a warm area i would go the praying mantis route. They will eat every single one of your lil enemies b4 they leave. Plus its cool to watch them eat the lil bastards.


How warm?


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 22, 2017)

jtp92 said:


> I dont use anything on the plants ive never used any kind on them i usuely buy some to put around the garden space but this year it doesint seem to be working that well


BT (bacillus thurgeniesis) its not a pesticide. Its a bacteria completely harmless to humans. U spray it on plants, catapillar eats it and stops eating and dies. The plants actually like it. They pray after u spray it on em


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 22, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> @jtp92. , if you are in a warm area i would go the praying mantis route. They will eat every single one of your lil enemies b4 they leave. Plus its cool to watch them eat the lil bastards.


How warm?


----------



## HydroChemBot (Sep 22, 2017)

Outdoor goji


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 22, 2017)

I ran a pack of SunShine#4 and I got all Chem traits. Has anyone got a fruity pheno? My medium yielding pheno has some serious frost and OG funk but not sweet at all. Kind of the same deal with Black Raz, great yield but new shoe and OG smell. I have been thinking about a 2nd pack of each...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 22, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Mark my words.... grab a pack of SUNSHINE4.... you can thank me later.... or u can pay me some of the profit when theyr no longer available and u auction yr pack for mucho dinero!


Why are they not going to be available? Short term or long term???


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 22, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Why are they not going to be available? Short term or long term???


Both. Short term it needs a restock. Long term b man retired the ssdd male. All those crosses are limited.


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 22, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Both. Short term it needs a restock. Long term b man retired the ssdd male. All those crosses are limited.


Damn! Im on an appy hoarding mission, looks like i may have to snatch up a pack of these soon.


----------



## Cezarkush (Sep 22, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Are you opposed to natural methods or do you just not use anything? Some diamataceous earth on the fan leaves and as a top dress will give them a pretty bad day and should wash right off. I dont know if potassium silicate in a foliar spray would help though i imagine it would to a similar effect. Im working on a spray thats basically the old stage green cleaner using soy bean oil, olive oil, alcohol, castile soap, salt, epsom salt and citric acid. Just figuring out the dilution. Tested 2:1 water to liquid death and kills on contact. Test sprayed a male i flowered to sex, need to give it 24 hours to see. First batch was too potent and caused some damage/left oily residue. I think this too will be too potent but i want to see the progression. I want a kill on contact with no foliar damage. I also want to see how potent i can make it should a really bad problem ever arise.


That's sounds a lot like a recipe I got from an old school dude. Using everclear, olive oil, and soap. 
4 oz everclear
2 oz olive oil and soap 
8 oz water and shake in a pint jar. 
1 tablespoon per gallon and kills everything. Have to do some research on yours.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Sep 22, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Both. Short term it needs a restock. Long term b man retired the ssdd male. All those crosses are limited.


So SS4 is limited? Seems crazy since it just won an award lol


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 22, 2017)

Limited is relative. But the dad is retired and the majority of the ssdd crosses were limited release. 

When it's gone it's gone.


----------



## Craigson (Sep 22, 2017)

Just popped 4 Goji. Wooooo!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Sep 22, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> How warm?



I wouldnt go any lower than 60 imo. They wont eat much in lower temps and will die with a frost. Best bug for his caterpillar issue would really prob be a predatory wasp.... Say either of those names on there own and most folks stay clear, "wasp" "predatory", but they dont harm us in any way. They are great for allot of our bug issues. Not sure about indoors with these though. Cant see why not ??


----------



## budLIFE60 (Sep 22, 2017)

Here's 8/9 of my lucky charms x purple unicorn f3 bodhi testers. Got 1 more runt that wasn't ready to transplant yet. Will let these go 10 more days then flip to bloom.

First 8 in the front rows are Lc x Puf3 back 7 are road kill unicorn f2 x headbanger gals.
 

Here's a few shots of the rkuf2 x hb in day 41 of bloom. Got 7/ 11 gals in this tester pack from doc d.


----------



## GranolaFunk (Sep 22, 2017)

budLIFE60 said:


> Here's 8/9 of my lucky charms x purple unicorn f3 bodhi testers. Got 1 more runt that wasn't ready to transplant yet. Will let these go 10 more days then flip to bloom.
> 
> First 8 in the front rows are Lc x Puf3 back 7 are road kill unicorn f2 x headbanger gals.
> View attachment 4014891 View attachment 4014892
> ...


Are those seeds in the second to last picture?


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 22, 2017)

wow this goji stem rub while trimming smells like farmer john's maple sausage. I'm tripping on it haha 
with that being said I'm going to pop the remainder of my goji and Lt seeds and pray for a male. Just want to lock these two down in seed form so I can keep working through my packs.


----------



## northcoastweednerd (Sep 22, 2017)

tk x db f2, very strong smell, classic og/sour funk, have ten seeds left still, 
smallest alcapulco gold in front of the larger ones, popped a whole pack for fun in mid june and now some are almost10 feet, 
 
also is someone can direct me to some old school hashplant photos or descriptions thatd be great i have added a pack of that to my collection along with goji og, which came in the new packaging which was wierd..


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 22, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Why are they not going to be available? Short term or long term???


Bodhi retired the sunshine male


----------



## jonsnow399 (Sep 22, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Bodhi retired the sunshine male


Well I hope he got a nice pension with good health benefits


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 23, 2017)

Cezarkush said:


> That's sounds a lot like a recipe I got from an old school dude. Using everclear, olive oil, and soap.
> 4 oz everclear
> 2 oz olive oil and soap
> 8 oz water and shake in a pint jar.
> 1 tablespoon per gallon and kills everything. Have to do some research on yours.


Yeah man, same idea. Make oil and water mix, add a harsh solvent, dehydrate and destroy bugs. The citric acid, salt and epsom i believe are to aid in drying out the bugs and eggs. My first trial i used the green cleaner dillution rate, high end (2oz/gal) and did not kill on contact. From there i went total opposite and tried it straight (much damage. Dont) 2:1 water/death bringer seems like it is harsh but could be used in a terrible infestation though the plant would need some recovery and i wouldnt advise in flower. Next round will be 3:1, then 4:1. I plan to keep dilluting out until it no longer kills on contact. I know most people would cringe at this but im not worried, i actually want some mites hanging around a bit! This is the girl who is under attack, clusterfunk day 29. Shes very healthy but was under a little light stress. Kicked a few dicks which i manually removed, raised the lights the last 4" i could and dimmed the light about 25%. Seems to have resolved the stress but i think thats when the mites made their move. She was also flowered before i started using my rosemary/peppermint/neem spray. Im hoping to get the ratio dialed in by the weekend so i can wipe these little buggers out. Im confident in my abilities and this plants health to not have this be a devistating issue. Then theres these sexy bitches! Back, more cowbell cut #2, front, appalachian ss, left cut #4, right #2. Day 15 from flip. More cowbell #1, front, #5, back. Day 4. These were cuts taken from plants 2 weeks into flower and took a very long time to recover. I took a couple clones off of each, did a little lst and started bloom khaos foliar earlier than i would, they filled right out!


----------



## budLIFE60 (Sep 23, 2017)

GranolaFunk said:


> Are those seeds in the second to last picture?


Yup. I decided to f2 these as it's gonna be my last run for awhile


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 23, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Well I hope he got a nice pension with good health benefits


Just 401k :/


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 23, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Just 401k :/


Employer best be matching


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 23, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> wow this goji stem rub while trimming smells like farmer john's maple sausage. I'm tripping on it haha
> with that being said I'm going to pop the remainder of my goji and Lt seeds and pray for a male. Just want to lock these two down in seed form so I can keep working through my packs.


Thats what she said


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 23, 2017)

mostly bodhi(cocoon,dragon fruit,goji,purp erk, bad dawgs headband× long bottom i believe))all planted around the 4th of july(outdoor pic)i dont have high hopes for this garden.last weeks weather in the northeast was a bitch and the usual suspects of problems showed up.the dragon fruit is the farthest along which might make it.
always knew id have an indoor at some point,pests this past outdoor season moved me in sooner than i had figured.space is limited for me so i built a small cab grow.started 5 gojis which 3 have shown f preflowers and 1male,waiting on the 5th to show.also started 2 cocoons with 1 female so far,but im not liking the structure for my space.lanky.my outdoor cocoon is large.ive got some major stem purpling on my goji's but look healthy overall.ive only got a few feedings in.lacking something you think?


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 23, 2017)

damn,sorry about the double posts on the pics.been a struggle uploading pics today


----------



## Cezarkush (Sep 23, 2017)

Hey Bnatics just got my order of another ssdd, wookie orgasm, and Jamaican hashplant. Another ssdd for the collection wookie orgasm because that name is awesome. The Jamaican and wookie seeds make the ssdd look like dwarfs. Any opinions on seed size like indica sativa leaning, vigor anything else? Just noticed never really paid attention before.lol


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 23, 2017)

James bean is taking pre orders on the dread bread seeds, I took it upon myself to order a pack with purple wookie v2!! Anyone got any info on dread bread or the strains used to make it?


----------



## Craigson (Sep 23, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> James bean is taking pre orders on the dread bread seeds, I took it upon myself to order a pack with purple wookie v2!! Anyone got any info on dread bread or the strains used to make it?


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 23, 2017)

Craigson said:


> View attachment 4015439


Thank you, I'm stoked.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Sep 23, 2017)

Anyone have first hand experience with a shorter and more potent cross from Bodhi? Looking from a heavy stoned buzz. 

Thanks


----------



## Craigson (Sep 23, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Anyone have first hand experience with a shorter and more potent cross from Bodhi? Looking from a heavy stoned buzz.
> 
> Thanks


I havent grown it yet but everyone that does says Secret Chief is a heavy couchlocker


----------



## COGrown (Sep 23, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Anyone have first hand experience with a shorter and more potent cross from Bodhi? Looking from a heavy stoned buzz.
> 
> Thanks


Dank Sinatra, Dank Zappa, Black Triangle, basically any indica crossed with the 88g13hp. Not a lot of stretch either.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Sep 23, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Dank Sinatra, Dank Zappa, Black Triangle, basically any indica crossed with the 88g13hp. Not a lot of stretch either.


I must of smoked a weak batch but I did not like the dank Sinatra at all. 

I was eyeing black triangle but I don’t have any experience with the 88g13hp.


----------



## Judio_gardens (Sep 23, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> I must of smoked a weak batch but I did not like the dank Sinatra at all.
> 
> I was eyeing black triangle but I don’t have any experience with the 88g13hp.


Get Black triangle for sure. Its not hard to grow. Never mind couch lock you'll be on sleep lock. Its very potent.


----------



## Hotwired (Sep 23, 2017)

My Angelica would knock you on your ass. I call it zombie weed. 15 minutes after smoking it you are on the couch and can't move. If you do mange to get up you look like a walking zombie. Very good for insomnia and pain.


----------



## JeffSessions (Sep 24, 2017)

IncanLlama on IG is doing $10 off and BOGO on Bodhi. Posted last night, so he might have some stuff left. Probably take a while to hear back at this point, I'm assuming he's got a thousand messages to deal with.

After this I swear I'm done buying seeds for a while and will get some Dynasty gear next time. No, really.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 24, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> After this I swear I'm done buying seeds for a while and will get some Dynasty gear next time. No, really.


...said by almost everyone, good luck amigo, it wont be easy...


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 24, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> ...said by almost everyone, good luck amigo, it wont be easy...


Ain't that the truth. Spent way more than planned on the glg drop. But got everything I wanted plus some. Somehow I got thru very fast this time before they were sold out.


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 24, 2017)

I have one Blood orange fem so far. Goji and Lt in the back, waiting on the 2nd blood to show me some nutz
re-staging the tent today. should be training for a week before flippin. and it's gonna be a shit show. Just how I like it


----------



## Jaybodankly (Sep 24, 2017)

I used to SCROG. I used 1" plastic coated chicken wire. I had the wire pulled tight. The plant cant exert some powerful lifting force against the screen. I would aim to get one growing node/per/hole. Very productive way to grow. I built it on a rolling cart so I could pull it out of the closet and work on it.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 24, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Mark my words.... grab a pack of SUNSHINE4.... you can thank me later.... or u can pay me some of the profit when theyr no longer available and u auction yr pack for mucho dinero!


Do you know if they are going to restock anytime soon, I have 8 seeds left, probably will save them for a long time.

Also I agree, GLG sucks ass now, can't see how many packs are left, none of the items have descriptions, no pics either, and the shipping process is slower than my grandpa now.

Updates should help a business, I much preferred the old site.


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 24, 2017)

this ain't a scrog , Just a support net for these flimsy clones in the back. Had a veg light blow a ballast so they were in half power for awhile. Should perk up quick on the res juice and with the Quantoms. If this blood orange comes out workable I will do a true scrog with her. Crossing my fingers


----------



## Philip-O (Sep 24, 2017)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Do you know if they are going to restock anytime soon, I have 8 seeds left, probably will save them for a long time.
> 
> Also I agree, GLG sucks ass now, can't see how many packs are left, none of the items have descriptions, no pics either, and the shipping process is slower than my grandpa now.
> 
> Updates should help a business, I much preferred the old site.


. 

I could not even create an account on the new site, as apparently the server cannot send a confirmation email. But it was for tha better, since Incanlama came with a killer BOGO sale this weekend. I still want the Nierika packs from GLG!


----------



## HydroChemBot (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm kinda bummed had to cut down some stuff early and a few I just brought inside for the night... Im battling the dreaded Mold, and loosing...


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 24, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> I'm kinda bummed had to cut down some stuff early and a few I just brought inside for the night... Im battling the dreaded Mold, and loosing...


This year is bad for it. Lost a lot already. I feel your pain


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 24, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> .
> 
> I could not even create an account on the new site, as apparently the server cannot send a confirmation email. But it was for tha better, since Incanlama came with a killer BOGO sale this weekend. I still want the Nierika packs from GLG!


Yeah I had the same problem at first, it's inconvenient, the shipping process now takes a week to even ship . How do you even get into contact with that guy? No DMs go through and his link is busted too lol, ahhhh!


----------



## Philip-O (Sep 24, 2017)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Yeah I had the same problem at first, it's inconvenient, the shipping process now takes a week to even ship . How do you even get into contact with that guy? No DMs go through and his link is busted too lol, ahhhh!


Let´s hope it´s only growing pains and we can keep doing business with him, as he has gone above and beyond for several of us.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 24, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Let´s hope it´s only growing pains and we can keep doing business with him, as he has gone above and beyond for several of us.


The second half of that statement was to be directed towards the Llama guy or whatever, dms don't go through and his link is busted. Wanted to get in on the BOGO


----------



## Philip-O (Sep 24, 2017)

DarthPlagueis said:


> The second half of that statement was to be directed towards the Llama guy or whatever, dms don't go through and his link is busted. Wanted to get in on the BOGO


Sorry to hear that man. Truth is that I´ve had good sales at GLG, quick turnover and some quite nice Bad Dawg freebies. And Incanllama apparently is also just starting out, so his website is not up yet. Send a DM through IG and wait for him to reply (it´s Sunday, that does not help).


----------



## jtp92 (Sep 25, 2017)

This is the best i can do with picks but here is blue sunshine from bodhi from seed to harvest it was a week or so early but i was cutting mold out left and right so i cut her down sorry about the buble pics


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 25, 2017)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Yeah I had the same problem at first, it's inconvenient, the shipping process now takes a week to even ship . How do you even get into contact with that guy? No DMs go through and his link is busted too lol, ahhhh!


i click on contact & get through just fine. i got same day shipping & comfirmation of funds. yes, i also dont like that we cant see the remaining packs until it gets down to ten, but i choose no other place first when it comes to picking up bodhi.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 25, 2017)

So 1/3 for females on strawberry sunshine. 

One left looks interesting. Few more weeks and she'll be in the big room.


----------



## Tstat (Sep 25, 2017)

So, I just gotta say that Goji is phenomenal! I popped my whole pack and ended with 5 girls with most seeds viable.

My first girls were labeled Goji 2 and Gogi 3. 3 is the winner, it was a single plant that gave me 3.4 ounces of amazing, deliciousness. Gogi 2 has a lankier structure but the buds look to be even more resinous than 3. but I don't think it will produce as much. Goji 4 and 5 were next with 4 looking a lot like 3. 5 had some male flowers so she/he is out of here, lol.

I'm still in the process with Goji 1. I hope she is killer since all her clones just took off like crazy.

If you are going to grow Goji OG, my best suggestion is to get a screen. I just keep stuffing the long shoots under the screen as they elongate and it is filling my space nicely:


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey Goji Guys! How long have you been letting yours go? I've got 5x females going. 3x of a stretchy pheno are at 62 days




I burnt 2 pretty badly, gave them a full strength banana FPE instead of a 20:1 dilution, d'oh!

I'm seeing a bit of amber, but there's still a lot of white pistils. 2 of these 3 have very small buds (they were also burned the worst), the other one has some nice size. Very little smell on all of them, maybe a little berry.








I'll put the 55 dayers up in the next post.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Sep 25, 2017)

Goji OGs at 55 days. These are a much shorter, branchier pheno, imo. I'm really hoping these are where I find a keeper... they fit in my crawlspace quite nicely, without too much bending and cracking!





Luckily, I didn't burn these 2 quite as badly! I've also got a nice short, sturdy, bushy male just starting to bust out in the ghouse... looks like they'll be splooge aplenty!

3x More Cowbells at 20 days from seed.




Thanks for looking!


----------



## Tstat (Sep 25, 2017)

FlakeyFoont said:


> How long have you been letting yours go?


I never keep good track as to how long my stuff goes for because I rotate them in and out semi-perpetual like. I know that the Goji went longer than the Wolf Pack did. I also know that I, personally would be picking those in the first batch. Looks great! 

Mine stretch like crazy and it's not a trait I particularly look for in a strain, LOL. That said, these seem to produce like crazy with multiple bud sites due to the bending and training.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 25, 2017)

My goji went 75 days. Half a joint put me down. I'm a lightweight, but that is potent stuff.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Sep 25, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I never keep good track as to how long my stuff goes for because I rotate them in and out semi-perpetual like. I know that the Goji went longer than the Wolf Pack did. I also know that I, personally would be picking those in the first batch. Looks great!
> 
> Mine stretch like crazy and it's not a trait I particularly look for in a strain, LOL. That said, these seem to produce like crazy with multiple bud sites due to the bending and training.


So you haven't had a less stretchy pheno? I got lucky then, I guess... just hoping the smoke is good on them! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Sep 25, 2017)

greg nr said:


> My goji went 75 days. Half a joint put me down. I'm a lightweight, but that is potent stuff.


I've been smoking forever, but I'm still a lightweight, too! Ms Foont is a total pot head... she's my guinea pig, lol! I usually let most of my Bodhi stuff go for 10 weeks, so we're pretty close. Thanks for the answer!


----------



## numberfour (Sep 25, 2017)

Purple Sunshine, all buds in shot, day 35
 
Not done her justice this run, but a lot of potential here. Big, frosty buds, heavy leaning on the diesel smell.


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 25, 2017)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Hey Goji Guys! How long have you been letting yours go? I've got 5x females going. 3x of a stretchy pheno are at 62 days
> 
> View attachment 4016705
> View attachment 4016707
> ...


I started trimming tops at day 60. Mostly milky with a few ambers. rest of the screen is still being trimmed through at day 65 and still have a ways to go.


----------



## Serva (Sep 26, 2017)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I've been smoking forever, but I'm still a lightweight, too! Ms Foont is a total pot head... she's my guinea pig, lol! I usually let most of my Bodhi stuff go for 10 weeks, so we're pretty close. Thanks for the answer!


I think the first both plants you burnt heavily have been stressed so much, that they stopped growth for a few days-weeks. The third one looks way closer to finish, like 1-2 weeks. The shorter phenos looks like they need atleast 2+ more weeks.

And as you I am way closer to 10, than 8 weeks, and is all about personal preferences. Harvest window is 2-3 weeks big for most strains, imo, if it's not a commercial grow, just find your own sweet spot


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Sep 26, 2017)

Serva said:


> I think the first both plants you burnt heavily have been stressed so much, that they stopped growth for a few days-weeks. The third one looks way closer to finish, like 1-2 weeks. The shorter phenos looks like they need atleast 2+ more weeks.
> 
> And as you I am way closer to 10, than 8 weeks, and is all about personal preferences. Harvest window is 2-3 weeks big for most strains, imo, if it's not a commercial grow, just find your own sweet spot


I'm just trying to ride on the Goji train, lol! I don't need their spaces right now, so I can afford to let them cook a little longer!


----------



## numberfour (Sep 26, 2017)

Lucky Charms, day 36


----------



## HydroChemBot (Sep 26, 2017)

The seed addiction struggle is real.. just got these in from Shoe.
shout out for some great service, and I got 12 in each pack which is the BEST! 6 each went swimming


----------



## frankslan (Sep 26, 2017)

help bodhi heads looking for good flavor decent yeilds


----------



## Nu-Be (Sep 26, 2017)

frankslan said:


> help bodhi heads looking for good flavor decent yeilds


I don't think you can go wrong with just about any of bodhi's crosses. You won't find many around here who'll say otherwise. I've grown a few and they've all been pretty good from both perspectives; some better than others. Also depends what "good" means to you. 

However, I've heard through the grapevine that his Blue Dream (santa cruz cut) crosses are great on flavor and yield. Blueberry & floral terps with nice yields on both the SSDD dad (blue sunshine) and the 88g13hp dad (blueberry hashplant). Some have said that blueberry hp is a cash cropper's dream, with flavor, potency and yields.

Here's a look at some jumpin jack hp (jack herer x 88g13hp) testers at day 50. Zoom in to check the trichs - mostly still cloudy to my eyes.


And another pheno's lower nug:


----------



## frankslan (Sep 26, 2017)

Didnt know it was a blueberry flavor thanks. What about for skunkys app crosses? Or will the hp hold up


----------



## macsnax (Sep 26, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Lucky Charms, day 36
> View attachment 4017173


I'm smoking some lucky charms right now that is uber potent. It's one of my favs.


----------



## jtp92 (Sep 27, 2017)

frankslan said:


> help bodhi heads looking for good flavor decent yeilds


Yes the blue sunshine is one hell of a yeilder and really good smoke to have that kind of yield


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 27, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i click on contact & get through just fine. i got same day shipping & comfirmation of funds. yes, i also dont like that we cant see the remaining packs until it gets down to ten, but i choose no other place first when it comes to picking up bodhi.


That was about IncanLlama not DBJ. My DM's are blocked and his IG link is busted. 

GLG used to arrive to me in 3 days, my last order almost took 3 weeks. I don't really care but it should be pointed out for others.


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 27, 2017)

Been a while since I posted, but here's a pic of the lowers of my Oroblanco. Too big to get a good shot of the main cola My neighbors are getting a little nosy, so I think it needs to come down soon. Wish I could take it longer, but I've been battling a little mold and pm for the past couple weeks. So I'm thinking it's time. The sample I took off the other day is pretty darn potent, so I'm not worried there

Side question....Anyone got tips for getting Dandelion hairs off your plants? I'm not looking forward to picking them out by hand for this 8ft plant I got.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 27, 2017)

Shmozz said:


> Side question....Anyone got tips for getting Dandelion hairs off your plants? I'm not looking forward to picking them out by hand for this 8ft plant I got.


Hydrogen peroxide rinse... but you should be doing that anyway with all of your outdoor buds.


----------



## Tstat (Sep 27, 2017)

So, I mentioned that one Goji had some male flowers. Well it now has some developing seeds. It also seems to have pollinated a nearby Wolf Pack. 

I've done some chucking in the past with varied results, so I'm no expert. Anyone think I should grow a few of these WP seeds out to see how they are? Or is it mostly a given that the resulting females may be hermies? I really don't want the hermies in the garden!


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 27, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So, I mentioned that one Goji had some male flowers. Well it now has some developing seeds. It also seems to have pollinated a nearby Wolf Pack.
> 
> I've done some chucking in the past with varied results, so I'm no expert. Anyone think I should grow a few of these WP seeds out to see how they are? Or is it mostly a given that the resulting females may be hermies? I really don't want the hermies in the garden!


I have had this happen in the past. Once was mk ultra, of which 28 seeds created 34 females ( a couple of twins )...of those 34, 1 was spectacular lime mk ultra and the rest were hermies. The other time was with a stressed bodhi female, which popped a banana... of those beans, I grew 6 or 7 and they were also mostly female ( can't speak of the murant which was culled ) and none hermies... take that with a grain of salt...


----------



## gingerb (Sep 27, 2017)

Am currently testing Bodhi's Orgasmatron x Fat Cherry, can anyone give me any info on either strains?
About to flick to 12/12 later this week, I've x8 plants with x2 confirmed females.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 27, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Hydrogen peroxide rinse... but you should be doing that anyway with all of your outdoor buds.


LOL...dont do this unless you are salvaging a PM infested crop.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 27, 2017)

Popped half a pack of the Wifi43 x Snow Lotus and 5/6 were males and pretty sure the girl is a blando snow lotus pheno.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 27, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> LOL...dont do this unless you are salvaging a PM infested crop.


http://hightimes.com/grow/jorge-cervantes-the-connoisseurs-harvest/

PM or not, it will get rid of a lot of the bugs, dirt, and other gnarly crap.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 27, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> http://hightimes.com/grow/jorge-cervantes-the-connoisseurs-harvest/
> 
> PM or not, it will get rid of a lot of the bugs, dirt, and other gnarly crap.


Jorge is a joke and by no means an authority on growing cannabis. but it must be true cuz high times...


----------



## macsnax (Sep 27, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Jorge is a joke and by no means an authority on growing cannabis. but it must be true cuz high times...


Bud washing works great. If done right you get clean buds that taste as good or better than non washed.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Sep 27, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> http://hightimes.com/grow/jorge-cervantes-the-connoisseurs-harvest/
> 
> PM or not, it will get rid of a lot of the bugs, dirt, and other gnarly crap.


People were fine for thousands of years without washing


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 27, 2017)

If your crop is noticeably dirty or you do foliars late into flower then by all means wash your buds but I say if it aint broke dont fix it. I've tried it before, didnt notice any difference except the leftover water absorbed some of the smell.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 27, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Jorge is a joke and by no means an authority on growing cannabis. but it must be true cuz high times...


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 27, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> People were fine for thousands of years without washing


People were fine for thousands of years with leaves, as well.. then they invented toilet paper.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Sep 27, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> People were fine for thousands of years with leaves, as well.. then they invented toilet paper.


Can't argue with that statement.


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 27, 2017)

frankslan said:


> Didnt know it was a blueberry flavor thanks. What about for skunkys app crosses? Or will the hp hold up


Appalachian superskunk is a yielder. I may pick up a second pack to stash in the vault. May want to play with some pollinating down the road.


----------



## frankslan (Sep 27, 2017)

ya thats def one of the ones Im thinking just wondering if the app is a better pick than the hp male for skunky stuff.


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 27, 2017)

frankslan said:


> ya thats def one of the ones Im thinking just wondering if the app is a better pick than the hp male for skunky stuff.


Well, im no expert but i would say yes? The 2 hp crosses i have both have a similar sweet earthy, fresh tire smell. The clusterfunk smells like skunk and fuel on the plant, total 360 when cured. Keeps the cluster, loses its funk. From what ive read and grown, theres 2 main phenos with th ass. A grape jelly and skunky funk, the other is like lemon pinesol and gear oil. I havnt gone theough a second run of the ps/go one, i have 1 on week 3 right now.


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 27, 2017)

Clusterfunk day 34, more cowbell #1 & #5 day, ummmm more than 5, less then 14? Not near my calander  my diy green cleaner spray was a little too strong at 4:1. Burned the pistils a bit. Damn. Other than that, movin right along, starting to bulk up a bit! More cowbell #2 x2, back. Appalachian superskunk #4, left #2, right. Day 20 for both. They look great so far. Just finished stretching. Time to bulk em up!!!


----------



## JeffSessions (Sep 28, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> People were fine for thousands of years without washing


Plants or themselves?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Sep 28, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> Plants or themselves?


I'm pretty sure the discussion was about plant washing. Fuck me if I'm wrong


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 28, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Cherry HP and blueberry HP first pick.View attachment 4018111


love the netting to hang buds, brilliant!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 28, 2017)

Just chopped one Space Monkey at 65 days and quickly turning trichs. Her sister is really ahead of her but is seeded and needs an insurance week. My Monkeys stink like sulfur and burnt Kirby vacume cleaner belt and fuel, pine and one loud skunk. Extreme loudness and at chop. No visitors for a few days. Seeded Monkey white with trichs and the one chopped today not far off that. Both are about as sticky as it gets.


----------



## Observe & Report (Sep 28, 2017)

hillbill said:


> My Monkeys stink like sulfur and burnt Kirby vacume cleaner belt and fuel, pine and one loud skunk.


That's fascinating, but we want to know what kinds of aromas you're getting of the Bodhi bred flowers you grew.

p.s. take a shower


----------



## Tstat (Sep 28, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> I grew 6 or 7 and they were also mostly female ( can't speak of the murant which was culled ) and none hermies


I guess it can't hurt to pop a few and see!


----------



## Tstat (Sep 28, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Appalachian superskunk is a yielder.


I'm thinking this and Blueberry Hashplant may be my next two. Reading a lot about the yield on these.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 28, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I'm thinking this and Blueberry Hashplant may be my next two. Reading a lot about the yield on these.


C'mon BOGO!!!!


----------



## Tstat (Sep 28, 2017)

greg nr said:


> C'mon BOGO!!!!


Yep, and a freebie!


----------



## ray098 (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks guys for the glo recommendations i appreciate it


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Sep 28, 2017)

greg nr said:


> C'mon BOGO!!!!


What's Bogo?


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 28, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> What's Bogo?


Buy one get one. Fuck. Yes.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 28, 2017)

BOGO = Buy One Get one Free


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 28, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I'm thinking this and Blueberry Hashplant may be my next two. Reading a lot about the yield on these.


Ive heard great things about the dream lotus as well. Thats on my post appalachian hoarding list.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 28, 2017)

Anyone looking for lucky charms might want to check out Greenpoint Seeds. 

The LC cut popular in Denver / boulder was used in a cross with the stardawg male. 

Super limited release but available now. 

I mostly run bodhi but @Gu~ is making a strong case to switch to a gps / bodhi mixed lineup. 

Next seed run is almost all gps


----------



## numberfour (Sep 28, 2017)

gingerb said:


> Am currently testing Bodhi's Orgasmatron x Fat Cherry, can anyone give me any info on either strains?
> About to flick to 12/12 later this week, I've x8 plants with x2 confirmed females.


Orgasmatron = nepali og x stevie wonder (sensi star x train wreck x blueberry x bubba kush)

Fat Cherry = * a big producing vintage afghani that smells like cherries 

* Bodhi's exact reply when I asked him about the fat cherry in the fat cherry x sunshine day dream (cherry sunshine) testers I ran last year. I've not been able to find any other info on this strain. I have an insane cherry leaner keeper from these testers, you'll know if you find one.

How are your testers growing, do you have any pictures? I've seen reports on here about some of the Orgasmatron crosses are growing bean pole like with out much side branching and experienced the same with my Headband x Orgasmatron testers. Topped they have improved a little.


----------



## Philip-O (Sep 28, 2017)

A beautiful tray of (mostly) Bodhi blessings goes into the oven, after being planted a couple of weeks ago. From top to bottom:

3 x *Atonic (Nine Fold) x 3 Headed Dragon (Bodhi) testers* (I know, bred by DBJ not Bodhi, but still has Bodhi dragon magic).

2 x *Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)*

4 x *Space Monkey (Gorilla Glue 4 x Wookie 15), *featuring 4 Cotyledon Mutant, Tiny Runt and Largest seedling of the run on the smallest cup.

2 x *Dream Beaver (Dirty Hippy x Appalachia). *The third one was not bothered to come out of the shell, reminding me to properly soak my beans.

3 x *Sunshine Daydream (Bubbashine x Appalachia). *After the Space Monkey and the DBJ Dragonsblood cross, these are the better looking of the bunch.


​Let´s see what this bunch will bring. Anyone would like to chime in and comment about these strains? The ladies that come out of here might see some action from two handsome Goji OG and Jabba Stash males.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Sep 28, 2017)

@Jp.the.pope got a strain name on that LC cross?


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Sep 28, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> @Jp.the.pope got a strain name on that LC cross?


I believe it's Lucky 7' s, unfortunately it is already sold out..


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 28, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> @Jp.the.pope got a strain name on that LC cross?


Lucky 7s

Sold out now


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 29, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I'm thinking this and Blueberry Hashplant may be my next two. Reading a lot about the yield on these.


Damnit now i wanna get some more bbhp. I grew it before but didnt clone because i was an impatient lil idiot. 

I was already planning to get dread bread. But buying only 1 pack is for tools. Might as well get 2 and a freebie.

But i wanted to grab a bunch more ssdd before its gone too. Fuck me heres $500 just take my money lol


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 29, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Damnit now i wanna get some more bbhp. I grew it before but didnt clone because i was an impatient lil idiot.
> 
> I was already planning to get dread bread. But buying only 1 pack is for tools. Might as well get 2 and a freebie.
> 
> But i wanted to grab a bunch more ssdd before its gone too. Fuck me heres $500 just take my money lol


I got sum dread bread , 5 babies up & growin


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 29, 2017)

I made sum f4? Blood Orange, Gooey did the 1st( or 2nd ?) x from bodhi gear


----------



## 1kemosabe (Sep 29, 2017)

NL x appy is doing great. Smell is intense and like a berry patch with a chemical/fuel undertone. No mold at all. Should yeild nicely as long as she finshes soon which she should. As long as she smokes good i am putting this in the line up.

Pic of smaller lower nug.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Sep 29, 2017)

Orange sunshine (ssdd x cali o) is doing ok. Has a lil mold issue but realy not to bad. Smells of rotten sour ass and citrus.


----------



## J Larue (Sep 29, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Smells of rotten sour ass.....


So not just a$$, but rotten and sour a$$. You must be some experienced a$$ sniffer to be so precise.


----------



## Serva (Sep 29, 2017)

Stop being so spiteful! You haven't contributed ANYTHING beside your bullshit to this bodhi thread. Since at least five months you are only making troubles here, please leave!


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 29, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Damnit now i wanna get some more bbhp. I grew it before but didnt clone because i was an impatient lil idiot.
> 
> I was already planning to get dread bread. But buying only 1 pack is for tools. Might as well get 2 and a freebie.
> 
> But i wanted to grab a bunch more ssdd before its gone too. Fuck me heres $500 just take my money lol


hard to resist, i tell myself i am collecting for preservation purposes... thanks again dbj & bodhi...


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 29, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> hard to resist, i tell myself i am collecting for preservation purposes... thanks again dbj & bodhi...View attachment 4019004


oh man! 
you got a idea when you are gonna run some of these? or just stash adding em? Really curious to see whats in those packs. Nice grab


----------



## 1kemosabe (Sep 29, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i am collecting for preservation purposes..View attachment 4019004


That reasoning makes me have to grab a few more packs of some appy crosses i can find to add to the collection. 

That lemon thai x hashplant lookes interesting.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Sep 29, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> hard to resist, i tell myself i am collecting for preservation purposes... thanks again dbj & bodhi...View attachment 4019004


Holy crap dude! Preservation purposes lol, that's how I am justifying some of my spending. Like i'll breed seeds and keep it going so I don't have to buy more or i'll stash these for future pollen chucking lol. Hard to resist these great strains! Sending in for another order from GLG tomorrow as well as the BOGO from Incanlama so next weekend should be exciting haha. After that some swami, one more GLG, and one random order then i'm done lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 29, 2017)

Serva said:


> Stop being so spiteful! You haven't contributed ANYTHING beside your bullshit to this bodhi thread. Since at least five months you are only making troubles here, please leave!



What trouble? The cat has a point of view, whether you agree with it or not. Looks like everyone else looked past it. You could, too.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 29, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Jorge is a joke and by no means an authority on growing cannabis. but it must be true cuz high times...


See it's easy to say that nowadays because the internet is here but back before 2000 all a young dude had in butt fuck midwest USA was Jorge and Ed. The only other people growing weed in my area back then were hell's angel members, mexican mafia and older hippies and those dudes weren't exactly sharing information. As a starting point I would recommend either Ed's or Jorge's books for anyone wanting to learn how to grow.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Sep 30, 2017)

If you guys had to pick 1 bodhi strain available on attitude which would it be?


----------



## Thai_Lights (Sep 30, 2017)

Kind of leaning towards love triangle


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 30, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> oh man!
> you got a idea when you are gonna run some of these? or just stash adding em? Really curious to see whats in those packs. Nice grab


i honestly have no idea, i am overwhelmed. right now i am running black triangle all by itself. i do know that the wife wants(is forcing)me to run the wookie orgasm first. i cant dedicate enough time to running clones & making f2's & delving further into the genetics. i apologize if anyone is upset with me hoarding, and not running the gear immediately, that is mainly why i buy single packs, to not deprive others who can instantly delve into bodhis work.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 30, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> If you guys had to pick 1 bodhi strain available on attitude which would it be?


...love triangle was good for me. it had a clay doughy kind of smell to it. picking one from attitude though, i would choose another bank if i could possibly, and choose space monkey. i know others would say goji & ssdd first, and recommend that you pick up other strains due to various limited availibilty, space monkey covered all boxes on the checklist for me though.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 30, 2017)

I have always assumed that a person is free to buy whatever seeds they want to and even buy them for souvenirs if they so choose. First come, first served.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 30, 2017)

Just chopped a Monkey at 66 days and have a seeded one to pull next week. It will be showing a lot of amber trichs by then. Decided to leave the whole plant grow while seeds matured. Looking forward to seeing what an older Monkey is like. These are soooo loud!


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 30, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i honestly have no idea, i am overwhelmed. right now i am running black triangle all by itself. i do know that the wife wants(is forcing)me to run the wookie orgasm first. i cant dedicate enough time to running clones & making f2's & delving further into the genetics. i apologize if anyone is upset with me hoarding, and not running the gear immediately, that is mainly why i buy single packs, to not deprive others who can instantly delve into bodhis work.


Your $$ u do what u want. why apologize? ?


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 30, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> ...love triangle was good for me. it had a clay doughy kind of smell to it. picking one from attitude though, i would choose another bank if i could possibly, and choose space monkey. i know others would say goji & ssdd first, and recommend that you pick up other strains due to various limited availibilty, space monkey covered all boxes on the checklist for me though.


James Bean has been good to me gonna run some more my blood orange crosses kick ass


----------



## hillbill (Sep 30, 2017)

James Bean Company is really convenient as they take credit cards and the service is lightning fast. A wider freebie selection would be a big improvement. Appreciate these folks!


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 30, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So 1/3 for females on strawberry sunshine.
> 
> One left looks interesting. Few more weeks and she'll be in the big room.


U got a thread? ? The link in sig says i need permission ?


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 30, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> The seed addiction struggle is real.. just got these in from Shoe.
> shout out for some great service, and I got 12 in each pack which is the BEST! 6 each went swimmingView attachment 4017187


I got 13. In my Dread Bread


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Sep 30, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> I got 13. In my Dread Bread


I love how Bodhi can't count to 11


----------



## numberfour (Sep 30, 2017)

A few of the Headband x Orgasmatron testers

#4
 

#9
 

#10
 
Got 8/10 up and running. All initially were like poles, no side branching and big nodal spacing. Topped and they're starting to look better. I would normally pot up just got a few #'s running at moment. Tops (unrooted) were put in to flower the other week and I should see sex in the next 7 days.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 30, 2017)

Opened up one seed to check on a Space Monkey making F2s and out popped a small very dark brown bean. So nice to see! 33 days since breeding.


----------



## Serva (Sep 30, 2017)

numberfour said:


> A few of the Headband x Orgasmatron testers
> 
> #4
> View attachment 4019226
> ...


How do you handle the tops till you see sex? Glass of water? Rockwool, earth?
Sounds like the way to go for me, as you described it.


----------



## gingerb (Sep 30, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Orgasmatron = nepali og x stevie wonder (sensi star x train wreck x blueberry x bubba kush)
> 
> Fat Cherry = * a big producing vintage afghani that smells like cherries
> 
> ...


Hey numberfour cheers for the info, my plants are growing very bean pole like. But I do have a few smaller ones that don't have the height compared to the others.
I've now got x3 confirmed females and just flicked to 12/12 today. Sorry these photos are poor, I was nursing a hangover today.


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 30, 2017)

Went out to check on my girls outdoor last night. Cleaned them up, silica foliar and last full feeding. Just herc harvest, aphrodites extraction and composte tea here out. This little more cowbell shrub is gorgeous. Ran out of sunlight for picture timeshes got 5 of these, rock solid and frosty asf. The appys i think got a little too big for their briches. Theyre ok, but not great trimmed off a few little nugs with some bud rot. I think if they had a couple more feedings they would be a lot better off. Going to keep a close eye on them, plan on taking them down in 10 days


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 30, 2017)

Here's a cross I made with Bodhi/ Pure Gooey Blood Orange x Bear Creek Kush by Doc81
I call it Bloody Bear Kush smells of green apple ,tastes old school Hawaiian , smooth thick green apple lung warmer of smoke , potent


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 30, 2017)

Serva said:


> Stop being so spiteful! You haven't contributed ANYTHING beside your bullshit to this bodhi thread. Since at least five months you are only making troubles here, please leave!


Lol I can only imagine who this OP was from since I can't see it and I only have this person blocked. Don't pay him no mind. Nor Amos since those two always dick ride. I found it best to just block this guy. These guys represent everything that Bodhi is not.


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 30, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Lol I can only imagine who this OP was from since I can't see it and I only have this person blocked. Don't pay him no mind. Nor Amos since those two always dick ride. I found it best to just block this guy. These guys represent everything that Bodhi is not.


Not to jump in her but I think you two are taking it a little harder than it seems to be intended. Interpreting Text to emotional translation is a huge motherfucker this day and age.
Just my 02 
have fun getting pissed at the internet  haha


----------



## Serva (Sep 30, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> View attachment 4019370 Here's a cross I made with Bodhi/ Pure Gooey Blood Orange x Bear Creek Kush by Doc81
> I call it Bloody Bear Kush smells of green apple ,tastes old school Hawaiian , smooth thick green apple lung warmer of smoke , potent


Thats looking awesome! May I ask for more pics, your enviroment looking interesting! Like a winter garden?


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 30, 2017)

Serva said:


> Thats looking awesome! May I ask for more pics, your enviroment looking interesting! Like a winter garden?


instagram @ fastslappy has hundreds of pix

small f


----------



## Nu-Be (Sep 30, 2017)

Almost there...



Jack Herer x 88g13hp at 55 days


----------



## numberfour (Sep 30, 2017)

Serva said:


> How do you handle the tops till you see sex? Glass of water? Rockwool, earth?
> Sounds like the way to go for me, as you described it.


I've been leaving a minimum of three nodes and simply placing the top in a plastic cup with plain water on the floor of my flower tent. I'll get some pictures of the tops later. Some leaves die fast some show hunger but after 14 days you should see some action, males usually show first. 

Last run I did this and had amazing roots like this Pakman (Afpak x Pinkman - 210Beans) from a little plastic cup.


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 30, 2017)

Serva said:


> Thats looking awesome! May I ask for more pics, your enviroment looking interesting! Like a winter garden?


100 % Organic


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 30, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Just chopped a Monkey at 66 days and have a seeded one to pull next week. It will be showing a lot of amber trichs by then. Decided to leave the whole plant grow while seeds matured. Looking forward to seeing what an older Monkey is like. These are soooo loud!


How would one know when seeds are mature? I pollinated one , first time. So I'm not sure what will happen..lol


----------



## numberfour (Sep 30, 2017)

gingerb said:


> Hey numberfour cheers for the info, my plants are growing very bean pole like. But I do have a few smaller ones that don't have the height compared to the others.
> I've now got x3 confirmed females and just flicked to 12/12 today. Sorry these photos are poor, I was nursing a hangover today.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the 3 confirmed females. Thanks for posting the pic's, does look like the Orgasmatron has a certain style of growing and is quite dominant in a lot of the tester crosses.


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 30, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Almost there...
> 
> View attachment 4019440
> 
> Jack Herer x 88g13hp at 55 days


 nailed it!


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 30, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> How would one know when seeds are mature? I pollinated one , first time. So I'm not sure what will happen..lol


if you pollinated in the first four weeks they will start to show themselves when your close to being done flowering. Wait as long as you can to get more mature seeds. leave em out in a bowl or tray for 3 weeks then bag em up and store em however you normally do. 
Can I ask, what are you crossing?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Sep 30, 2017)

I got a weird Dream beaver, very slow growing but a beautiful plant. 6 inches tall and 7 nodes. bottowm two nodes stacked on top of each other. If its a male i want to cross it with my silver mountain. It would be great if the cross was a stockier SM.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 30, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> U got a thread? ? The link in sig says i need permission ?


Yea. The 1 of 3 showed balls. May have called it too early. 

Might keep a journal when I move them into the big room. I'll check my settings.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 30, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Almost there...
> 
> View attachment 4019440
> 
> Jack Herer x 88g13hp at 55 days


harvesting at day 62?


----------



## jpdnkstr (Sep 30, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Almost there...
> 
> View attachment 4019440
> 
> Jack Herer x 88g13hp at 55 days


Nice!


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 30, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> if you pollinated in the first four weeks they will start to show themselves when your close to being done flowering. Wait as long as you can to get more mature seeds. leave em out in a bowl or tray for 3 weeks then bag em up and store em however you normally do.
> Can I ask, what are you crossing?


Not crossing, I started a handful of Chem91 x snow Lotus, all males 1 female so I figured I would try and make some seeds.


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 30, 2017)

Serva said:


> no i couldn't, cause this is a friendly place, and just a month back, he did the same with 3 pages of comments. And a month before again, starting in may! I don't want to see people like that around me, and neither I am to shy to speak up. People like him are the reason society is fucked up!! Zero contribution to the system, just making troubles. But it seems like thats the new way to go with you america people and your leader Trump. Good luck! Just look past it, that's all bullshit


Fuck Trump! And since when do the people get defined by their corrupt rigged government? That orange ma fucker aint my leader i can tell u that much. I haven't followed him on one single issue.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 30, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> And since when do the people get defined by their corrupt rigged government?


All the time... and if it's not their government, it's their religion, sex, race, or any other number of ways for us to identify as being "different", and therefore keep us fighting while those in power laugh at all of us. ...oh shit, see, I just defined THEM.


----------



## Cletus clem (Sep 30, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Fuck Trump! And since when do the people get defined by their corrupt rigged government? That orange ma fucker aint my leader i can tell u that much. I haven't followed him on one single issue.


Cant like and agree enough.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Sep 30, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> if you pollinated in the first four weeks they will start to show themselves when your close to being done flowering. Wait as long as you can to get more mature seeds. leave em out in a bowl or tray for 3 weeks then bag em up and store em however you normally do.
> Can I ask, what are you crossing?


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 30, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> View attachment 4019642
> 
> View attachment 4019643


hell yeah!!


----------



## luv2grow (Sep 30, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Cant like and agree enough.


x2


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Sep 30, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Cant like and agree enough.


Jesse Ventura from what I understand was awesome while in office but the bottom line is who is in charge RICH people from day one when the Free Masons came, now it's mostly Lawyers, Imagine that , traitors Morgan N Morgan "For the People" = Arnold N Arnold " for our Pockets" Benedict that is, their family made their money funding both sides of the war & they've been scumbags every since. Rick Scott swindles Millions from health care scam & says "I don't recall signing those papers" & he's still in office, Why? because it's Flori- DA , the Da is there for a reason but what's every other states excuse? lmao Every election is like pick your poison there never is a winner that's what people have to understand the election is over , so many acting like it's the Super Bowl & the losers whining fans hate on the obnoxious winners fans until the next one & causes division not unity & needs to stop , no matter who wins they don't care about poor to average people that's all smoke blown up our ass since day 1, they've allowed the federal reserve to screw us continuously, Monsanto to poison our food supply which is terroristic & wasn't Hilary a legal advisor to Monsanto? Jerry Lewis kept half the telethon's money once he gave em the cure & signed confidentiality papers. even a blind man can see we need to clean house & that takes numbers to get anything done like that , Trump Trump Trump Hilary Hilary Hilary Sanders Sanders Sanders = Liars Liars Liars ...United we stand divided we fall, gotta stop letting them divide us & join together for the common cause Freedom & the rights they have taken away over the years !!!


----------



## Serva (Oct 1, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Fuck Trump! And since when do the people get defined by their corrupt rigged government? That orange ma fucker aint my leader i can tell u that much. I haven't followed him on one single issue.


Seem's most of you can, otherwise there would be a bigger power against trump. To call it coruption when there is no bigger group standing up and fight against it, is a joke (same problem german speaking countries have with cannabis legaslization). What you have done, that this trump isn't your leader (assuming you are american) now? Just look past it... (and that was the point) but this defect strategy will not work out, seems now you have a problem inside your country and a broken image in the world.

So I prefer to call people to leave this place, when I see they are only doing bullshit (going on since 5 months), instead of looking past it (like I got advised) and welcome them in OUR system, letting it get toxic! Just what I did here...


----------



## Marbro (Oct 1, 2017)

Chris2020 said:


> The vault has great genetics


But do they gave bodhi seeds =) this is still a bodhi discussion right? Because if its politics, i could go on about how Slavery (shackles and all) is a thriving muliti billion dollar industry. Im not talking about the immigrant slaves places like Saudi Arabia and Hollywood has, im talking about straight beaten, raped and sold slaves ...
But since its not on fox, msnbc, cnn, Colbert BET or Telemundo . Since nobody is kneeling for them, nobody looting sneakers for them, no celebrities speaking out, no BLM marches....
Those millions enslaved simply have no voice.

You get mad when your told to get mad and over the reasons your told to mad for. You hero worship celebrities. These are folks who are paid to sell you a story and product. Now that every aspect of your life is monitored ( but i do nothing wrong so who cares?) except with that data they can produce propaganda that best fits your demographic. That data is worth billions.

If you believe what your told by gov and msm without question then YOU are the problem.


----------



## Marbro (Oct 1, 2017)

If i could grow out Bodi Seeds and give a blunt to the millions enslaved today. More than any time in our history i would brother. I wonder what they think about mollionairs kneeling at football games...bet they dont care. Too bad they have no voice. They very same corruption telling Americans to be mad at each othet are censoring the truth.


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 1, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Almost there...
> 
> View attachment 4019440
> 
> Jack Herer x 88g13hp at 55 days


Those testers look fantastic Nube! What kind of terps are they putting out?


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 1, 2017)

Serva said:


> Seem's most of you can, otherwise there would be a bigger power against trump. To call it coruption when there is no bigger group standing up and fight against it, is a joke (same problem german speaking countries have with cannabis legaslization). What you have done, that this trump isn't your leader (assuming you are american) now? Just look past it... (and that was the point) but this defect strategy will not work out, seems now you have a problem inside your country and a broken image in the world.
> 
> So I prefer to call people to leave this place, when I see they are only doing bullshit (going on since 5 months), instead of looking past it (like I got advised) and welcome them in OUR system, letting it get toxic! Just what I did here...


Seems like you are mistaking me for some general consensus imaginary person who's single handedly able to change the situation that is Trump. Lol you think people can just up and leave? Believe me ive thought about it, tell me a country thats not effectef by the U.S. and im there. Youre out of touch w reality in more ways than one. I prefer to not get political on this platform but damn, yr blanket statements are vastly illogical generalities that couldnt be more assumptuous or false. So our system is not corrupt because you personally have not seen a big enough resistance. Lol sure, makes perfect sense lol. You dont know me or my actions yet you want to personally blame me for trump lmao yr logic is horrible.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 1, 2017)

Bubba katsu x omg testers
I have 7/10 but they all look similar now so didn't pull em all out for pics 
  
Field trip day 26
 
 
Lucky charms d 26


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 1, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Bubba katsu x omg testers
> I have 7/10 but they all look similar now so didn't pull em all out for pics
> View attachment 4019798 View attachment 4019800
> Field trip day 26
> ...


Do you know what the old mother ghani brings to the table? How different are they from other Bodhi Bubba Katsu crosses? When space clears up some Dread Bread will go into the soil (Mangobiche, one of my all time favorites, x OMG).


----------



## torontoke (Oct 1, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Do you know what the old mother ghani brings to the table? How different are they from other Bodhi Bubba Katsu crosses? When space clears up some Dread Bread will go into the soil (Mangobiche, one of my all time favorites, x OMG).


This is the write up that strayfox did on b's omg


Old Mother Ghani is a seed line Bodhi got long ago as an old afghani from a private collector.

OMG brings out big sweet long branchy lemon resinous Afghani buds. very old school, very healing with lots of meditation..

depending on how you train her, she likes plenty of room to stretch out her roots. Yeti has improved the structure as well as the density to heavy colas


----------



## J Larue (Oct 1, 2017)

@Serva - do you even smoke weed? Did you notice that the guy the joke was aimed at hasn't commented, complained, or cried about it? Maybe he knew it was a JOKE, or maybe he didn't and decided to "look past it". 

And btw, muddafukker....you don't tell me, or anyone what to be, where to be, or how to be. Who the fukk do you think you are? My guess is your from one of the countries that begged and pleaded at one point for the US to drop by and save your asses from any various causes that you weak fukks couldn't handle yourself. Impotence must feel awful. And speaking of cuddles...

@cuddlesthesheep - got any Bodhi pics yet? Do you even grow it? Still sore about your previous smackdown, obviously.

Goji - third run. aka Bodhi content. Let's see yours, @Serva @sheepcuddler.


----------



## frankslan (Oct 1, 2017)

Anyone grow the chem hp crosses whats the best chem 3 ska jb chem 4


----------



## Thai_Lights (Oct 1, 2017)

Hard to sift through all the bodhi content hit me with your guys top 5.


----------



## greg nr (Oct 1, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Hard to sift through all the bodhi content hit me with your guys top 5.


When I went through this exercise, I came up with sunshine daydream, goji og, and dream beaver. Since then I've seen strong rec's for the dank brothers (sinatra and zappa), and the blues brotthers (blue sunshine and blueberry hashplant).

I grew out goji and sunshine daydream and both are excellent, but the goji knocked me down. It is very potent.

My dance card is full for the next two runs, but after they clear I may run either blue sunshine or dream beaver.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Oct 1, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> If you guys had to pick 1 bodhi strain available on attitude which would it be?


Man it is so hard, I picked Sunshine #4. Now I have SS4, SSDD, and I just made an order for Phone Home(TK X Wookie 15).

I should have just bought more packs, but instead I lost 200$ at Poker lol but I still made some room for Phone Home. 

Love triangle seems really good


----------



## luv2grow (Oct 1, 2017)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Man it is so hard, I picked Sunshine #4. Now I have SS4, SSDD, and I just made an order for Phone Home(TK X Wookie 15).
> 
> I should have just bought more packs, but instead I lost 200$ at Poker lol but I still made some room for Phone Home.
> 
> Love triangle seems really good


Ive had 6 pheno's of the love. if you are down for searching its fantastic!!!!!!!!!!! completely genuine smoke


----------



## luv2grow (Oct 1, 2017)

Serva said:


> Seem's most of you can, otherwise there would be a bigger power against trump. To call it coruption when there is no bigger group standing up and fight against it, is a joke (same problem german speaking countries have with cannabis legaslization). What you have done, that this trump isn't your leader (assuming you are american) now? Just look past it... (and that was the point) but this defect strategy will not work out, seems now you have a problem inside your country and a broken image in the world.
> 
> So I prefer to call people to leave this place, when I see they are only doing bullshit (going on since 5 months), instead of looking past it (like I got advised) and welcome them in OUR system, letting it get toxic! Just what I did here...


so....................... I'm a war fighter. 3 countries of combat and I sure as fuck didn't check the trump box. I didn't check a single box this year. And it makes me feel awful but it's what I believed and do to this day was the right call. For you to put 4th what you are I'm guessing you have "personal Exp"? or is this how outside country's not floating the manpower/capital or friends to a combat zone see's it? just curious and looking for some clarity here. thank you for the response! 
bye the way. Americans don't need a pres to be united in our progression. In fact it is historically the opposite that bumps us in the right direction. just my o2 and curious 

on a B note, Got a cluster popped today. just waiting on the Mountain Temp to pull up. Just rocking a single for both like my last run. Went 2 fem's per 2 seeds. hopefully that luck pulls through again,


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 1, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> so....................... I'm a war fighter. 3 countries of combat and I sure as fuck didn't check the trump box. I didn't check a single box this year. And it makes me feel awful but it's what I believed and do to this day was the right call. For you to put 4th what you are I'm guessing you have "personal Exp"? or is this how outside country's not floating the manpower/capital or friends to a combat zone see's it? just curious and looking for some clarity here. thank you for the response!
> bye the way. Americans don't need a pres to be united in our progression. In fact it is historically the opposite that bumps us in the right direction. just my o2 and curious
> 
> on a B note, Got a cluster popped today. just waiting on the Mountain Temp to pull up. Just rocking a single for both like my last run. Went 2 fem's per 2 seeds. hopefully that luck pulls through again,


By cluster do you meam clusterfunk? If so keep me posted. My little clone i finished out was not what i had hoped? In flower very pungent, skunky and fuely. Cured out it smelled like mellow cowbell. It lost its funk! I may not hang onto this cut. I have 6 more beanz to pop, ill at least hang on to it till i see whats in them. I do find it funny though, by most peoples standards, its a keeper all day! Between whats in my vault and what i plan on getting, no room for it if it dosnt blow me away.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Oct 1, 2017)

Lucky Charms 8 X Orgasmatron testers. 

Out the 7 seeds I popped, 4 males have been culled and these are the remaining three. 2 of these are definitely female and have been topped. #1 is still vegging for another week until 12/12 flip. #2 has been flipped just recently. The one still stuck in the yogurt cup won't show sex, but I suspect a male. If it wants out of the cup it will show me some hairs. All these seeds took fairly long to show sex, and the male preflowers can be deceiving because the "sheath" they hide in looks female shaped. All soil mix 1/2 Happy Frog, 1/2 Ocean Forrest. Nothing but water so far. 

You can see how lanky they are. Thankfully they seem to take topping and training rather well. Excited to see what happens when flowering starts!


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 2, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> Lucky Charms 8 X Orgasmatron testers.
> 
> Out the 7 seeds I popped, 4 males have been culled and these are the remaining three. 2 of these are definitely female and have been topped. #1 is still vegging for another week until 12/12 flip. #2 has been flipped just recently. The one still stuck in the yogurt cup won't show sex, but I suspect a male. If it wants out of the cup it will show me some hairs. All these seeds took fairly long to show sex, and the male preflowers can be deceiving because the "sheath" they hide in looks female shaped. All soil mix 1/2 Happy Frog, 1/2 Ocean Forrest. Nothing but water so far.
> 
> You can see how lanky they are. Thankfully they seem to take topping and training rather well. Excited to see what happens when flowering starts! View attachment 4020194 View attachment 4020195 View attachment 4020196


I had that same thing going on with my lemon lotus. I guessed right on the males, got 3 clones in flower im still waiting to show. Im confident in my preflower sexing skills (giggity) but always confirm with a clone in flower.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 2, 2017)

A little bud porn. Clusterfunk day 38


----------



## Nu-Be (Oct 2, 2017)

We spent the day getting elevated with Sakura. That one always makes me want to hike.

New Mexico is pretty nice in the fall. Sunny, warm, breezy. Even above 10,000 feet.



Aspens were in full fall fade. Love it when our garden does that. Seems natural.




luv2grow said:


> nailed it!


Thanks for the kind words @luv2grow .  It's greatly appreciated.


mr. childs said:


> harvesting at day 62?


You know, I don't know. I think they could have come down a few days ago, but I am not seeing more amber, so I'm hesitant. Sometime this upcoming week, for sure. What do you think? @mr. childs


hayrolld said:


> Those testers look fantastic Nube! What kind of terps are they putting out?


Thanks @hayrolld! I've been pretty pleased with them so far. Can't wait to get them behind jars. 

#1 has a little sandalwood and lemon but isn't loud.
#4 is champagne mango - no mistaking it, it's all yellow mango. Hope that comes thru in the flavor, too!
#6 is all fresh forest floor earth with a hint of lemon on the backside, and it's developed a little halitosis at the end here, too.

Here's #6 a couple days ago, looking very autumnal.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 2, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Seems like you are mistaking me for some general consensus imaginary person who's single handedly able to change the situation that is Trump. Lol you think people can just up and leave? Believe me ive thought about it, tell me a country thats not effectef by the U.S. and im there. Youre out of touch w reality in more ways than one. I prefer to not get political on this platform but damn, yr blanket statements are vastly illogical generalities that couldnt be more assumptuous or false. So our system is not corrupt because you personally have not seen a big enough resistance. Lol sure, makes perfect sense lol. You dont know me or my actions yet you want to personally blame me for trump lmao yr logic is horrible.


of course its your fault , they even said it on CNN , just like when Obama first got in office & threw away millions for the bail out that ended up in the pockets of CEOs' & it was you who leaked Hilary's email & her having a private server & it was you who talked Monica into spilling the beans On Bill & everyone knows you're the one who came up w/ Obamacare forcing everyone to get health care even if you can't afford it or be penalized which is taken out of your income tax & it's all your fault Colin Kaepernick can't get a job lol we know you alright LMAO


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Oct 2, 2017)

2 of 3 SS4 are male


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 2, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> We spent the day getting elevated with Sakura. That one always makes me want to hike.
> 
> New Mexico is pretty nice in the fall. Sunny, warm, breezy. Even above 10,000 feet.
> 
> ...


gorgeous pics, worse case scenario, do an incremental harvest.


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 2, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> By cluster do you meam clusterfunk? If so keep me posted. My little clone i finished out was not what i had hoped? In flower very pungent, skunky and fuely. Cured out it smelled like mellow cowbell. It lost its funk! I may not hang onto this cut. I have 6 more beanz to pop, ill at least hang on to it till i see whats in them. I do find it funny though, by most peoples standards, its a keeper all day! Between whats in my vault and what i plan on getting, no room for it if it dosnt blow me away.


so that particular pheno should not be cured, and its chemical composition allowed to change? it turned soft by curing, how long was the curing time?


----------



## HydroChemBot (Oct 2, 2017)

Damm I got confused between the OMG and the Orgasmatron, I thought they were the same at first. In any case my dread bread got 6/6 germination and the Neroli 91 got 5/6 not bad...


----------



## hillbill (Oct 2, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> Damm I got confused between the OMG and the Orgasmatron, I thought they were the same at first. In any case my dread bread got 6/6 germination and the Neroli 91 got 5/6 not bad...


They are!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 2, 2017)

Test vaped 66 day Space Monkey is just as good as it was the first time around. Do not know what it smells like or tastes like except "dank" and real Skunk fuel. This is one strong Monkey. Sideways high but it changes perception of time and is causing this post to take too long. Got a frostier seeded sister very close to harvest! This is a special strain and extremely loud. Get some!


----------



## COGrown (Oct 2, 2017)

hillbill said:


> They are!


OMG = Old Mother Ghani
Orgasmatron = Nepali OG x Stevie Wonder


----------



## hillbill (Oct 2, 2017)

COGrown said:


> OMG = Old Mother Ghani
> Orgasmatron = Nepali OG x Stevie Wonder


Think this though. Over the years I have come to associate someone yelling OMG with an orgasm occurring nearby!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Oct 2, 2017)

View attachment 4020395 View attachment 4020395 The more i see and smell this girl the more i love her . The smell is addicting and powerfull. She smells like a freshly opened bag of gummie bears ! Love this plant so far.

Ttnl x appy


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 2, 2017)

Round 2 of chocolate trip. She was so happy this time she turned purple day 60


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 2, 2017)

Any who.....purple goji at day 47


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 2, 2017)

I got some bodhi ssdd going now and just culled one male from 3 planted. the only one sexed so far and 2 of em stink to high heaven and not in a skunk way, but just funknasty stink. I have searched and searched for info on ssdd specifically and can't find a lot so I came here to see what else I could find and 1800 pages is way too much to wade through. 

I goddamn sure don't wanna hear a bunch of political bullshit when this is a bodhi seeds thread. I wanna see some chit chat about bodhi strains. I am thinking about making another purchase of bodhi from JBco. I am on the hunt for a badass keeper and so far what I have given out has gotten far less than stellar reviews. I had some problems during the heat of summer and have been slowly putting together a couple of tents and trying to get the lighting, heat, and nutes right so I can then work on the best plant I can put out and then find the right strain or pheno that people really want.

How much do you normally spend on seeds to find one really good keeper???

have picked up a couple good hints, from tis thread, on some bodhi strains to try and will be pulling the trigger as soon as I can

however, I don't want to spend a thousand bucks strain or pheno hunting and don't wanna read a bunch of off topic bullshit when there is a place for all that I can already avoid easily


----------



## Jaybodankly (Oct 2, 2017)

Really wish this forum had a dislike button. Tired of trash talkin. Would tone down the rhetoric when your inbox is full of dislikes.


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 2, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> How much do you normally spend on seeds to find one really good keeper???


could you go into more detail in regards to your definition of "keeper"?


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 2, 2017)

Thought and prayers to Las Vegas tonight. We all as American's need to take a breathe one man in one office is not going to make or break this country. The bs spilling from fucking servas mouth is just that bullshit. I've never met anyone on this forum but I wish you all the best and a tremendously blessed life. Keep the division to yourself if not kindness keep it.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 2, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> could you go into more detail in regards to your definition of "keeper"?


Hmmm, well shit. Lemme see. I guess first thing is, I'm a lightweight so even shitty weed gets me blistered. Personally I am looking for couchlock, pain and insomnia relief and so far, EVERYTHING I have tried causes a crackhead like panic attack feeling.

My friends have said so far my shit is average and below par for what they normally get. They say "it's not dro quality and is just homegrown". I grow aero and tell them all pot is homegrown. I can grow a pretty decent plant but I am NO master grower by any stretch of the imagination. If I had a quality strain that wasn't really hard to grow I am confident I could impress the local yocals even the y'all may find me very amateurish still.

Some things I am looking for is easy to clone and at least medium easy to grow. I don't need a super yielder but if I found one that knocks you on your ass, awesome. One hit and done. I have a small area and am trying to work out a perpetual harvest with something always coming in and coming down. Not sure how bag appeal factors in but my last was super larfy and looked bad but I had root rot issues, temp problems, and shitty lighting. I have since corrected all those and the next run looks badass, even some of the same (clones).

What else do I need to address?


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 2, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> Hmmm, well shit. Lemme see. I guess first thing is, I'm a lightweight so even shitty weed gets me blistered. Personally I am looking for couchlock, pain and insomnia relief and so far, EVERYTHING I have tried causes a crackhead like panic attack feeling.
> 
> My friends have said so far my shit is average and below par for what they normally get. They say "it's not dro quality and is just homegrown". I grow aero and tell them all pot is homegrown. I can grow a pretty decent plant but I am NO master grower by any stretch of the imagination. If I had a quality strain that want really hard to grow I am confident I could impress the local yocals even the y'all may find me very amateurish still.
> 
> ...


If you grew ssdd and that didn't impress maybe work on technique a little more. Kiss keep it simple stupid anything with an appy dad should kill I've grown purple wookie black lotus ssdd goji og silver mountain space monkey and dream beaver. All top shelf. I have starflight guava sky lotus' and love triangle about to be flipped with hells angel og x ssdd ggr x ssdd and sunshine 4 behind those. If I see 1800 pages of knowledge and choose not to read about shit go back to page 1000 and read from there. It took me $63 dollars to find a keeper. 10% off for vets through shoe. It was ssdd pretty much found a keeper in every pack I've popped. Keep up the fight man with experience you'll nail it down.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 2, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> so that particular pheno should not be cured, and its chemical composition allowed to change? it turned soft by curing, how long was the curing time?


it was a pretty short cure, 2 weeks +/-? I just think it is what it is. I think its just the g-13hp dad shining through as its similar to the more cowbell but not as loud. Nothing really wrong with it, just dosnt stand alone. I would not be as critical of it if i didnt have 6 more beanz and more things i want to look at. With my limited space, im focusing on diversity and the best representation of each strain i have. Hoping something a little different lies in those other 6.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 2, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> I got some bodhi ssdd going now and just culled one male from 3 planted. the only one sexed so far and 2 of em stink to high heaven and not in a skunk way, but just funknasty stink. I have searched and searched for info on ssdd specifically and can't find a lot so I came here to see what else I could find and 1800 pages is way too much to wade through.
> 
> I goddamn sure don't wanna hear a bunch of political bullshit when this is a bodhi seeds thread. I wanna see some chit chat about bodhi strains. I am thinking about making another purchase of bodhi from JBco. I am on the hunt for a badass keeper and so far what I have given out has gotten far less than stellar reviews. I had some problems during the heat of summer and have been slowly putting together a couple of tents and trying to get the lighting, heat, and nutes right so I can then work on the best plant I can put out and then find the right strain or pheno that people really want.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, these topics will arise. They should come and go, just gotta deal with it. Comments like this merely perpetuate it. As far as finding a keeper, most bodhi packs will probably hold a keeper. I agree with cezarkush, you need to hone your technique more than likely. Are you sure youre running them full cycle? Alot of the traits youre describing could describe a premature harvest by an impatient grower. Not accusing, just speculating. this forum has lots of info and helpful peeps. Harley smith of npk industries on youtube is an amazing resource as well. Cant recommend his videos enough. Lots of information to take in, watch them several times, especially his longer ones where hes speaking to a group at a grow store.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 2, 2017)

If I can find a keeper in a single pack. I'll be thrilled.

I must clarify and apologize that I was misunderstood. I haven't flowered a single Bodhi strain at all yet. I am just now getting one close and it looks like fucking fire.

The shit I speak of all comes from attitude and I have never once had an awesome smoke come from them no matter the claimed breeder. I am fully and completely convinced they sell shit relabeled as something worth buying. My last attempt was from a variety pack of ace seeds and to be fair, like I mentioned, I had severe problems with an otherwise good grow. I had root rot and temp issues and managed to salvage the affected plants and successfully flower them under shitty led lights. The same plant (clones) are looking way way way fucking better, huge thick colas that are really sticky. Haven't looked at frost yet but the last batch didn't hardly frost at all until very late. Won't be able to tell the density until after the chop, a week or three away.

It was NOT the ssdd that didn't impress, it was the ace seeds from attitude and it was an unknown from a variety pack. I am just getting back into the swing of things after a disabling injury a few years ago. My root rot and lighting were a major fucking problem earlier.

I apologize for seeming to say that anything Bodhi was unimpressive even if grown by a complete amateur. I can grow a plant, I just ain't a master grower. I have other shit growing that people are impressed by and can definitely grow a really good tasting tomato. I am not a black thumb, just need a good strain or pheno to work with and I think I can knock a few of these shittalking fuckers on their asses.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 2, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Are you sure youre running them full cycle? Alot of the traits youre describing could describe a premature harvest by an impatient grower.


I didn't take good notes on that harvest, I totally forgot when I flipped them. It is completely possible that I jumped the gun. I also fully believe that all the other issues, root rot, temps, and shitty led lighting had a part to play and have since all been corrected. I am not the best at telling when it's time, I have pocket scopes and have read way more than a few threads about when to harvest, etc. They looked like if I didn't harvest, they were gonna fucking keel over no matte what I did. Again, I reference the problems I had during the grow. I didn't expect much and was completely surprised to have been able to salvage anything at all period. I killed most of them and only saved a few. I killed most by treating the root rot.

Another thing I want to say about an 1800 page thread; not much from the first 1700 pages are all that relevant to this topic. I am here researching Bodhi and his strains etc. The first 1700 pages are outdated to the point where I can't find those strains anymore. It's not like info on growing or systems or lighting. Otherwise I read every thread I find from the very beginning. So don't get me wrong that I didn't go back and am still reading from the relevant info in this thread. I am not here trying to find out how to grow, I am here trying to find strain info and breeder info. (in this thread, not RIU in general).

I freely admit, the first harvest I had in a long time was a horrible one and it was due to noob issues that have been corrected. I have grown some awesome plants in years gone by but haven't been growing for a while and have had to rebuild on the cheap. As the harvests come the system will be upgraded. But that shouldn't be a problem at all for my small grow from now.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 2, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> If I can find a keeper in a single pack. I'll be thrilled.
> I am not a black thumb, just need a good strain or pheno to work with and I think I can knock a few of these shittalking fuckers on their asses.


Keeper means something different to just about every single person on this forum I'd imagine, but there are a lot of helpful people here in this thread that have been at it for awhile.
Personally I'd recommend space monkey or just about any of the hp crosses for shut them up factor.
Good luck and enjoy the beginning of an addiction.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 2, 2017)

HA!!! beginning my ass!!! If I had $5k, I guarantee I could spend half on seeds.

I already have the space monkey on my want list. If I could afford to just fucking buy all Bodhi that JBco has, I would, just to see.

I understand "to each his own" but I'm just looking for a few good recommendations to start with. Even a shit grower can grow a decent plant with the right genetics.

By HP do you mean the 88g13hp??

I would like to get my hands on some gg4 from a stateside seller. I don't buy from across the pond anymore.

These were taken on my phone, sorry for the color and I hope you can see what needs to be seen


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 2, 2017)

those first two above are clones from the aforementioned shit and should be getting close. The next two are about two weeks behind and I would have to look at the tags to see what they are, I think they are both vashon early girl freebies from my ssdd purchase. One may be an ssdd, but again, I'd have to see the tag.

I can see a little difference, the older ones have less pistils than the younger ones. I am pretty sure the Ace I've had "complaints" about is definitely not a keeper. It is easy to clone, but it isn't the fire I'm looking for. Regardless, I ain't keeping it, I've got too many that have more promise


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 2, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> HA!!! beginning my ass!!! If I had $5k, I guarantee I could spend half on seeds.
> 
> I already have the space monkey on my want list. If I could afford to just fucking buy all Bodhi that JBco has, I would, just to see.
> 
> ...


When were these pics taken?


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 2, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> When were these pics taken?


 a few minutes before posting give or take


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 2, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> When were these pics taken?


why? other than the white balance and low quality from being taken on a phone, do they look like complete shit? like the plants are shit or I can't grow at all?

you got me worried now


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 2, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> why? other than the white balance and low quality from being taken on a phone, do they look like complete shit? like the plants are shit or I can't grow at all?
> 
> you got me worried now


Pretty sure he meant how many weeks in they are... he probably missed that you didn't note when you flipped to 12/12.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 2, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> why? other than the white balance and low quality from being taken on a phone, do they look like complete shit? like the plants are shit or I can't grow at all?
> 
> you got me worried now


What he said


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 2, 2017)

The furthest along have a bit to go. The last couple weeks are where they bulk up, then ripen. What do you have for a scope or loupe?


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 2, 2017)

good question. pretty sure the top two were flipped on 8-6. I'd have to look at the tags and make sure on the other two but just from my notes alone (w/o positive ID) I would tentatively say the last two were flipped on 9-16

also according to notes, one is ssdd and one is early girl (vashon) and I would have to see the tag to see which was which

so the first two are just over five weeks further along and the buds are much bigger and heavier but with less hairs. They look way more impressive than the first round with that strain but I'm still not keeping them around.

The light helped a LOT


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 2, 2017)

several pocket scopes. cheapies from fleabay

one 60-100 that I can barely make use of, just can't get the focus, too sensitive and I have disabilities that interfere

another 20-40 that is a bit better or at least easier for me to manipulate.

I need a set of loupes but that is a different project for a different day


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 2, 2017)

Growers edge 30x w/led and cell phone clip. Clip it to your cam, zoom in and you can snap pics. The 60-100x is a bit powerful for scoping trichs. As you said, with that high of a mag, its touchy. You can pick the one im suggesting for less than $10. Crucial in determining when to harvest. If in doubt, you can snap a pic and get feedback. The sooner you start learning how to scope trichs, the sooner your harvests will improve. Trichs mostly cloudy, i see 1 amber. This is not ready to harvest, close though. From a little clusterfunk.


----------



## legalcanada (Oct 3, 2017)

the danky bank in denver? has like full stock on bodhi gear and good freebies


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 3, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Growers edge 30x w/led and cell phone clip. Clip it to your cam, zoom in and you can snap pics. The 60-100x is a bit powerful for scoping trichs. As you said, with that high of a mag, its touchy. You can pick the one im suggesting for less than $10. Crucial in determining when to harvest. If in doubt, you can snap a pic and get feedback. The sooner you start learning how to scope trichs, the sooner your harvests will improve. View attachment 4020764Trichs mostly cloudy, i see 1 amber. This is not ready to harvest, close though. From a little clusterfunk.



that's why I bought the 20-40. I originally bought the 60-100 because it came with an iphone case it attached to but it was still too touchy trying to scope mites

the 20-40 doesn't have a phone clip but I'm sure I can afford what you suggest

if these ssdd's don't start rooting faster they will be cut from the lineup as they are harvested. One of the 3 ssdd I popped is male and I will be saving some pollen as it is a stanky nasty funky mutherfocker and it had some super fat blades, fattest I've ever seen. I just flipped another tonight after grabbing some cuts and a major defol. The last of the 3 is a little sensitive and is doing bad after some neglect and may or may not be kept. I think it is one of the cuts that doesn't clone easily enough for me so will prolly not make the team.

of others I popped at the same time, 1/3 nirvana ak48 was male and culled, cuts root nicely and are budding right along. exact same for the early girl freebies I got with the ssdd, 1/3 was male and culled and the other two root easy enough and are flowering nicely enough.

I am really wanting to transition away from the vashon and definitely 86 the ace seeds I had before. Torn on the ak48 but I want to find something that puts me to sleep and regardless of what that is, I will keep it in rotation even if it doesn't sell. the off topic shit is only mentioned because some were started with the ssdd and others will be replaced by the ssdd.

I would like to find out more about the super stinky pheno, I have read all I can about ssdd and I can't describe the smell but I also haven't heard it described anywhere else either. the one I just flipped tonight is getting sexed for the first time, I can't really presex plants yet and certainly don't trust it in any event. it does smell similar, not as loud though.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 3, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Growers edge 30x w/led and cell phone clip. Clip it to your cam, zoom in and you can snap pics. The 60-100x is a bit powerful for scoping trichs. As you said, with that high of a mag, its touchy. You can pick the one im suggesting for less than $10. Crucial in determining when to harvest. If in doubt, you can snap a pic and get feedback. The sooner you start learning how to scope trichs, the sooner your harvests will improve. View attachment 4020764Trichs mostly cloudy, i see 1 amber. This is not ready to harvest, close though. From a little clusterfunk.


Do you have a link to that? I found a 30x hand-held microscope, but all I'm finding for the clip-on variety are 60x.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 3, 2017)

Look a


Cletus clem said:


> Growers edge 30x w/led and cell phone clip. Clip it to your cam, zoom in and you can snap pics. The 60-100x is a bit powerful for scoping trichs. As you said, with that high of a mag, its touchy. You can pick the one im suggesting for less than $10. Crucial in determining when to harvest. If in doubt, you can snap a pic and get feedback. The sooner you start learning how to scope trichs, the sooner your harvests will improve. View attachment 4020764Trichs mostly cloudy, i see 1 amber. This is not ready to harvest, close though. From a little clusterfunk.


I second this rec


----------



## Craigson (Oct 3, 2017)

ohh just ordered some cherry sunshine and sakura!!!

I think ill do a n entire Bodhi run next(in 3 months)


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 3, 2017)

I was wrong. Its a 60x. I coulda swore it was a 30. My bad


----------



## greg nr (Oct 3, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> that's why I bought the 20-40. I originally bought the 60-100 because it came with an iphone case it attached to but it was still too touchy trying to scope mites
> 
> the 20-40 doesn't have a phone clip but I'm sure I can afford what you suggest
> 
> ...


For either a phone clip micro or a usb micro, a trick I found is to take a movie clip rather than a photo clip. These things are hard to focus and keep sharp. Even with an android where you can take a picture on voice command, it's hard keeping the phone steady. It's even harder with a usb scope.

But if you take it as a movie, you can go back and screen scrape good images. They will be in there, just watch in slow mo and freeze the frame you want.


----------



## luv2grow (Oct 3, 2017)

blood orange #2 just confirmed another fem. She is the exact opposite of #1 smell and structure wise. Must be more Genius Thai leaning?. Spicy stem rub to the others very orange rub.
Was really hoping for a male outta her but oh well. I'll cross them both to the BBHP pollen kicked to me for some seed form preservation. 
Got some initial numbers on the goji and LT dry weight numbers. Lt is in the lead so far.
Bloods are in the front this time. Goji back left and LT back right.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 3, 2017)

greg nr said:


> For either a phone clip micro or a usb micro, a trick I found is to take a movie clip rather than a photo clip. These things are hard to focus and keep sharp. Even with an android where you can take a picture on voice command, it's hard keeping the phone steady. It's even harder with a usb scope.
> 
> But if you take it as a movie, you can go back and screen scrape good images. They will be in there, just watch in slow mo and freeze the frame you want.


For android my girl found an app that works great! Dont remember if it goes close enough to scope trichs though. Works great for bugs!


----------



## HydroChemBot (Oct 3, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> blood orange #2 just confirmed another fem. She is the exact opposite of #1 smell and structure wise. Must be more Genius Thai leaning?. Spicy stem rub to the others very orange rub.
> Was really hoping for a male outta her but oh well. I'll cross them both to the BBHP pollen kicked to me for some seed form preservation.
> Got some initial numbers on the goji and LT dry weight numbers. Lt is in the lead so far.
> Bloods are in the front this time. Goji back left and LT back right.
> View attachment 4020891


Blood Orange is AE Cali-o x Appy, I'm not sure where the genius Thai would come in. Are these the f2's that are floating around or originals.
The only reason I ask is cause I have some of the f2's.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 3, 2017)

Craigson said:


> ohh just ordered some cherry sunshine and sakura!!!
> 
> I think ill do a n entire Bodhi run next(in 3 months)


Hope you like the sakura more than I did, which was not at all. 2 females of big fluffy buds that were not finished when I chopped at 80 days just out of frustration. Gave it all away including the rest of the seed pack. Good luck.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 3, 2017)

Lucky 7s back in Stock @ gps

Lucky charms (bodhi) x stardawg 

Thought some of you might be interested


----------



## Jaybodankly (Oct 3, 2017)

I fix the scope so it wont move and set it to rough height. Then use a deck of cards to shim to a sharp image. Take the pic thru software so nothing moves.


----------



## Craigson (Oct 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Hope you like the sakura more than I did, which was not at all. 2 females of big fluffy buds that were not finished when I chopped at 80 days just out of frustration. Gave it all away including the rest of the seed pack. Good luck.


Well this pushed me towards the Sakura.

Yours didnt turn out like this?


----------



## toddwalker33 (Oct 3, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> Blood Orange is AE Cali-o x Appy, I'm not sure where the genius Thai would come in. Are these the f2's that are floating around or originals.
> The only reason I ask is cause I have some of the f2's.


He's talking about the useful seeds freebies from glg that were blood orange x genius thai


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 3, 2017)

I just checked out the laws in Oregon & it say you can only have 10 seeds per household so I take it you can only buy one pack of Bodhi at a time & have to dispose of a seed or two???


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 3, 2017)

They regulate gourmet bird seed?


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 3, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> They regulate gourmet bird seed?


where's your bird??? the cat ate him lol


----------



## HydroChemBot (Oct 3, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> He's talking about the useful seeds freebies from glg that were blood orange x genius thai


Oh ok thanks, how do these compare to the originals? Seems like a nice cross.


----------



## Craigson (Oct 3, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I just checked out the laws in Oregon & it say you can only have 10 seeds per household so I take it you can only buy one pack of Bodhi at a time & have to dispose of a seed or two???


Haha that doesnt make sense cuz if u ever get Pollinated you’re gonna have a few more than 10 seeds


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 3, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Haha that doesnt make sense cuz if u ever get Pollinated you’re gonna have a few more than 10 seeds


Laws on marijuana rarely, if ever, make sense. I mean, why would it even be illegal to begin with?


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 3, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> blood orange #2 just confirmed another fem. She is the exact opposite of #1 smell and structure wise. Must be more Genius Thai leaning?. Spicy stem rub to the others very orange rub.
> Was really hoping for a male outta her but oh well. I'll cross them both to the BBHP pollen kicked to me for some seed form preservation.
> Got some initial numbers on the goji and LT dry weight numbers. Lt is in the lead so far.
> Bloods are in the front this time. Goji back left and LT back right.
> View attachment 4020891


I'm working blood orange as well ,made f4 b o 
I am looking another male
Did a few successful crosses with b o


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 3, 2017)

here my bloody bear Kush , it b o x Bear Creek Kush


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 3, 2017)

doc made the bear creek Kush it's a clone only strain


----------



## luv2grow (Oct 3, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> Blood Orange is AE Cali-o x Appy, I'm not sure where the genius Thai would come in. Are these the f2's that are floating around or originals.
> The only reason I ask is cause I have some of the f2's.


they were gifted to me as blood orange x genius thai. That's all I know  I should have been more clear sorry bout that


----------



## luv2grow (Oct 3, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> View attachment 4021100 doc made the bear creek Kush it's a clone only strain


Right on! looks fantastic


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 3, 2017)

Craigson said:


> View attachment 4021013
> Well this pushed me towards the Sakura.
> 
> Yours didnt turn out like this?


who knows? they never finished.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 3, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> a few minutes before posting give or take


man y'all sure have a way of making a guy feel really stupid.

I guess I wouldn't feel stupid if I was just a little smarter


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 3, 2017)

Anybody have orange sunshine. If you do hit me up!!


----------



## toddwalker33 (Oct 3, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Anybody have orange sunshine. If you do hit me up!!


You and everybody else. Those should be some killers


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 3, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> man y'all sure have a way of making a guy feel really stupid.
> 
> I guess I wouldn't feel stupid if I was just a little smarter


move to Florida you'll feel like a Masters degree recipient


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 3, 2017)

I was gonna pop some Dank Zappa , so glad I popped a critical plus instead, the power went out thanks to hurricane Irma for 4 day no light no pump, now barely coming back & taking forever , debating on trashing it & start some SSDD


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 3, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Anybody have orange sunshine. If you do hit me up!!


I saw a pack for auction unfortunately I was a month too late & it sold for $125


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 3, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Anybody have orange sunshine. If you do hit me up!!


Same here!

....oh wait, wrong forum.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 3, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> man y'all sure have a way of making a guy feel really stupid.
> 
> I guess I wouldn't feel stupid if I was just a little smarter


Slow your roll homey. Nobody is born with this knowledge, its learned through time and experience. You get back what you put in as well. I just learned about 2 months ago ive been scoping trichs wrong for a long time. All you can do is try to get a little better each run. Seems like youre on that path.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 3, 2017)

I meant when you asked me when those pics were taken and I just totally goofed that answer

DOH!!


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 4, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> I meant when you asked me when those pics were taken and I just totally goofed that answer
> 
> DOH!!


Yeah, i saw how you took it though. Understandable. Ill stick to my slow your roll


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 4, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Laws on marijuana rarely, if ever, make sense. I mean, why would it even be illegal to begin with?


Monsanto takeover. These state laws are shitty corporate monolopy laws. I wouldnt be surprised to find out its true. We gotta accept nothing less than full legalization


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 4, 2017)

More cowbell outdoor. The last of a pheno i didnt hang on to. Was a nice plant so i stuck it outdoors. Damn, hoping my other cuts will do this well outdoors! Shes plump and stacked! Took a few branches off based on small spots of bud rot (very small), if i saw a spot, i took the limb. On this girl there was but 1. Stoked. The rest of her is coming down tomorrow anyway but i was there and saw no reason to leave them though i wasnt prepared to take the whole thing down. She really is beautiful. Will post pics of the rest of her and the 2 appalachian superskunks tomorrow. Ill be doing 1 wet trim, 1 dry by default. Interested in seeing if there is a difference. @mr. childs


----------



## Craigson (Oct 4, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Same here!
> 
> ....oh wait, wrong forum.


Im VERY interested in Orange Sunshine.

Somebody must have made some f2s, f3s??


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 4, 2017)

Superstitious.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 4, 2017)

Started 50 seeds from 9 Bodhi strains all seeds sprouted before disaster struck in the way of a mouse,30 sprouts in one night gone  Ended up getting the mouse though that involved a 2 hour battle that was ended with a roll of cling wrap over its head,so 30 more seeds were put in to soak had a few duds in that lot. I’ve ended up with 4x Goji,7xMoontang,7xGG#4xSSDD,5xDream Lotus,3xSilver Lotus,5xSky Lotus,5xHead Trip,2xSynergy and 7 Dream Beaver not a whole lot to see but I’ll post up pics as things move on


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 4, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Started 50 seeds from 9 Bodhi strains all seeds sprouted before disaster struck in the way of a mouse,30 sprouts in one night gone  Ended up getting the mouse though that involved a 2 hour battle that was ended with a roll of cling wrap over its head,so 30 more seeds were put in to soak had a few duds in that lot. I’ve ended up with 4x Goji,7xMoontang,7xGG#4xSSDD,5xDream Lotus,3xSilver Lotus,5xSky Lotus,5xHead Trip,2xSynergy and 7 Dream Beaver not a whole lot to see but I’ll post up pics as things move on


Damn! That’s pretty near 3 full packs the little bastard wasted!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 4, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Damn! That’s pretty near 3 full packs the little bastard wasted!


I know and the little shit wouldn’t have even got a decent feed out of them.


----------



## greg nr (Oct 4, 2017)

It's that time of year. Mice and squirrels are beginning to nest and heading indoors where they can.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 4, 2017)

greg nr said:


> It's that time of year. Mice and squirrels are beginning to nest and heading indoors where they can.


No squirrels in Australia lol


----------



## greg nr (Oct 4, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> No squirrels in Australia lol


Sorry mate, didn't realize that's where the crime occurred. It seems everything down there wants to kill you, eat your crops, or scare the mercy out of you.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 4, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Sorry mate, didn't realize that's where the crime occurred. It seems everything down there wants to kill you, eat your crops, or scare the mercy out of you.


No need to apologise mate  all that’s just a myth haha I did find a BIG brown snake skin out at the property,they are pretty much the only one that could possibly kill you where I am, but you’d have to be pretty unlucky.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 4, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> No need to apologise mate  all that’s just a myth haha I did find a BIG brown snake skin out at the property,they are pretty much the only one that could possibly kill you where I am, but you’d have to be pretty unlucky.


No funnel web spiders?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 4, 2017)

Apollo 11f4 male


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 4, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> No funnel web spiders?


Yeah they are around,but I can’t remember when I last saw one you see the holes in the ground where they live but if you don’t fuck around with them you don’t have any troubles.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Oct 4, 2017)

Have 2 small barefoot dr's that are close to finish. One got hit badly by caterpillars and has no smell at all <<(most likely why bugs had a feast) , Now the other one smels like nothing i have ever smelled in relation to cannabis. Smells just like a nasty foot (more like rear diff gear oil, but allot of folks dont know what that smells like) ..Nothing apealing at all. She is greasy though and am hoping she is one of higher cbd. 

Anyone else grow these and have a non smelling or horrible smelling pheno ?


----------



## Jaybodankly (Oct 4, 2017)

I had a mouse chew thru my Kimbo Kush clone. Made me aggravated. I bought 3 traps and peanut butter. Caught 7 mice and cloned what was left.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Oct 4, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Apollo 11f4 male
> View attachment 4021424


Thinking of making any F5s or outcrosses?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 4, 2017)

Swamp Thing said:


> Thinking of making any F5s or outcrosses?


I’ll clone it and wait to see what comes out of this new batch of seeds I’ve started,really don’t think I’ll do f5s.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Oct 4, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Anybody have orange sunshine. If you do hit me up!!


Yes, I have some 5 germ'd 5 popped 4 came up... well 5 came up and one quickly died and that's as far as I've gotten. I think 7 left but I'll need those too.


----------



## luv2grow (Oct 4, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Started 50 seeds from 9 Bodhi strains all seeds sprouted before disaster struck in the way of a mouse,30 sprouts in one night gone  Ended up getting the mouse though that involved a 2 hour battle that was ended with a roll of cling wrap over its head,so 30 more seeds were put in to soak had a few duds in that lot. I’ve ended up with 4x Goji,7xMoontang,7xGG#4xSSDD,5xDream Lotus,3xSilver Lotus,5xSky Lotus,5xHead Trip,2xSynergy and 7 Dream Beaver not a whole lot to see but I’ll post up pics as things move on


Glad there was a death attributed to your plants death. Two eyes for 30 seedlings. I think it got off easy haha

Had something trippy happen in the cloner. 5 days both blood/genius thai phenos popped roots not just nubs, ready for planting roots. 
Never have I had clones go so quick. Makes sense now though both are trying to throw roots 12 inches above the media


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 4, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> I had a mouse chew thru my Kimbo Kush clone. Made me aggravated. I bought 3 traps and peanut butter. Caught 7 mice and cloned what was left.


Goddamn, I hate mice. Cute little buggers, but when they get in the house it's like Aliens, they're just in the corner of your eyes darting along the walls.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Oct 4, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Yes, I have some 5 germ'd 5 popped 4 came up... well 5 came up and one quickly died and that's as far as I've gotten. I think 7 left but I'll need those too.


If you make F2's let us know !


----------



## greg nr (Oct 4, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Glad there was a death attributed to your plants death. Two eyes for 30 seedlings. I think it got off easy haha


Death by kling-wrap. Oh the mousemanities......


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 4, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Death by kling-wrap. Oh the mousemanities......


Well blunt force trauma was the cause of death just that a roll of cling wrap was the closest thing near by lol. I got a couple of trophy pics


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 4, 2017)

I was thinkn bout getting some bodhi from therareseedstore I think is where I was looking. What s some good heavy head stone strains of his gear? I've NVR run any of his gear. Or done any research for that matter. Just lookn for suggestions.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 4, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Monsanto takeover. These state laws are shitty corporate monolopy laws. I wouldnt be surprised to find out its true. We gotta accept nothing less than full legalization


gotta break away from the United & just be the States of America


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 4, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> gotta break away from the United & just be the States of America


we're just cash cows to our government & that needs to change


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 4, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> we're just cash cows to our government & that needs to change


There’s a Politics section man, take it there.


I have two lemon g Wookie testers getting main lined , these have been the fastest and most healthiest plants I’ve had in this rotation. Going to get them huge.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 4, 2017)

seriously @BobCajun that's just SAD , "I ain't givin it away for free" haha, from the looks of the Bodhi nugs on this thread alone I'd say keep your method there's plenty of COOL people here who have already mastered the art of curing & willing to help others w/ out a fee SMH


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 4, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> There’s a Politics section man, take it there.
> 
> 
> I have two lemon g Wookie testers getting main lined , these have been the fastest and most healthiest plants I’ve had in this rotation. Going to get them huge.
> ...


----------



## Chef420 (Oct 4, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I was thinkn bout getting some bodhi from therareseedstore I think is where I was looking. What s some good heavy head stone strains of his gear? I've NVR run any of his gear. Or done any research for that matter. Just lookn for suggestions.


From my personal experience Purple Wookie. Spicy, lavender berries on the nose. If I smoke too much at night I wake up stoned the next day.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 4, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> From my personal experience Purple Wookie. Spicy, lavender berries on the nose. If I smoke too much at night I wake up stoned the next day.


thanks, you should know better than to say that kinda stuff, "I wake up stoned the next day" 
testing my will power, can't add another strain to the list  lmao


----------



## chennemann (Oct 4, 2017)

Trying to help my brother out in selecting a couple strains. He is probably going to order from Great Lakes Genetics.

He is looking for 2 or 3 strains. He prefers hybrids, some of his favorites he mentioned are girl scout cookie, chems, OG Tahoe, etc... He likes the earthy taste and not fruity.

He prefers quality over yield. Ideally 1 leaning towards sativa and 1 leaning towards indica.

PS 
I have some Gogi OG that I was going to give him and Yeti OG. These are a few years old though.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Oct 4, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> From my personal experience Purple Wookie. Spicy, lavender berries on the nose. If I smoke too much at night I wake up stoned the next day.


Damm that sounds delicious, great put another strain on the list... What really gets me is the potency/wookie combo ...


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 5, 2017)

chennemann said:


> Trying to help my brother out in selecting a couple strains. He is probably going to order from Great Lakes Genetics.
> 
> He is looking for 2 or 3 strains. He prefers hybrids, some of his favorites he mentioned are girl scout cookie, chems, OG Tahoe, etc... He likes the earthy taste and not fruity.
> 
> ...


Indica: more cowbell. All. Day. Long. Im not much of a sativa guy so ill leave that to more suited growers.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 5, 2017)

Speaking of more cowbell....beast mode! Still dont know how or why but these bitches stacked the fuck up!!! Just the tops of a 3' plant. Stoked. A light trimming and hung up in the drying tent right now! Appalachian superskunk, lemon pinesol gear oil pheno. Seeming to hold its funk in dry/cure by the smell of a coule nugs i took off on friday. This is a lower branch i felt compelled to trim up a little tighter. Shes the only one getting a glamor shot tonight. Long god damn day! Still going.


----------



## chennemann (Oct 5, 2017)

Since more cowbell isn't available there, what about this?

Field Trip
(GSC X SSDD)


----------



## elkamino (Oct 5, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> 5 days both blood/genius thai phenos popped roots not just nubs, ready for planting roots... *both are trying to throw roots 12 inches above the media*


Very cool. Gotta pic?


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 5, 2017)

chennemann said:


> Since more cowbell isn't available there, what about this?
> 
> Field Trip
> (GSC X SSDD)


I dont know to be honest! Its on my wish list though. Granola funk looks pretty stellar, seems to have similarities. Im running clusterfunk at the moment. Pretty pungent on the plant but mellows out to a mc like mellow earthiness with a payless shoes kinda thing.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 5, 2017)

Not a lot too see the bigger ones were started 9 days ago the smaller ones a week ago the goji’s aren’t in the pic they went into cups today.Back row L to R Head Trip,Dream Lotus,Dream Beaver. Mid Lto R GG#4 x SSDD,Synergy,Silver Lotus. Front Sky Lotus and Moontang with the trifoliate one in the middle of the bowl


----------



## numberfour (Oct 5, 2017)

Purple Sunshine
- 45 days
 
Had a high male ratio with this strain, but this plant is really making up for it. Topped she stacks very well and the bud is solid all the way down. The smell is almost pure diesel and I dont need to mention the frost 

Goji
-45 days


----------



## luv2grow (Oct 5, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Very cool. Gotta pic?


I'll grab ya one when I get back from work.


----------



## frankslan (Oct 5, 2017)

Any one run solos stash thinking about getting this one how was it?


----------



## numberfour (Oct 5, 2017)

Lucky Charms
- 45 days
 

better shot of Purple Sunshine


----------



## limonene (Oct 5, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Lucky Charms
> - 45 days
> View attachment 4021888
> 
> ...


Very naughty


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 5, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Lucky Charms
> - 45 days
> View attachment 4021888
> 
> ...


Damn I hope my PSS looks as good as yours. Good job fam..


----------



## HydroChemBot (Oct 5, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Lucky Charms
> - 45 days
> View attachment 4021888
> 
> ...


Damm. I'm very jealous with that lineup, not even gonna lie..


----------



## luv2grow (Oct 5, 2017)

@elkamino


----------



## greg nr (Oct 5, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Well blunt force trauma was the cause of death just that a roll of cling wrap was the closest thing near by lol. I got a couple of trophy pics


For some reason, I pictured the little critter wide mouthed and squish faced under a piece of stretched plastic, with its little whiskers pinned flat.....

Much more soprano's than a smashed corpse on the concrete floor. More dramtic, especially if it's beady little eyes roll back at the end.


----------



## Rufus the 13th (Oct 5, 2017)

When I first read that, I read "Moose," not "Mouse"... pretty comical in my head until I realized it was actually a mouse!

Sorry! Forgot to keep it Bodhi related!
Dropped (5) Black Lotus and (5) Sour Butter x 88G13/HP on 09/29. By 10/01 they were all cracked and put in soil. On 10/03 all but one SB x 88G13/HP were up... that one still hasn't breached the surface! It wants to, but won't! Then, one of my Black Lotus' just died...
4 for 4 right now... waiting on Mrs. Pokey...


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 5, 2017)

Now that you said that, I read it in the voice of Inspector Clouseau.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 5, 2017)

Anyone pop any dread bread ?


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 5, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Monsanto takeover. These state laws are shitty corporate monolopy laws. I wouldnt be surprised to find out its true. We gotta accept nothing less than full legalization


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 5, 2017)

chennemann said:


> Trying to help my brother out in selecting a couple strains. He is probably going to order from Great Lakes Genetics.
> 
> He is looking for 2 or 3 strains. He prefers hybrids, some of his favorites he mentioned are girl scout cookie, chems, OG Tahoe, etc... He likes the earthy taste and not fruity.
> 
> ...


Sunshine4 if u can find it


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 5, 2017)

a little update to my Bodhi guitar ...had to do it


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 5, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Sunshine4 if u can find it


that's exactly what I was gonna suggest


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 5, 2017)

where the hell you get those stickers from man??? I want some


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 5, 2017)

Anyone got Blueberry Hashplant that would rather have a different for bodhi pack, hit me up. Not a trade, because riu frowns on trades, but hit me up


----------



## greg nr (Oct 6, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> where the hell you get those stickers from man??? I want some


GLG throws stickers like that into order packs. The dragon blood hashplant slap was pretty sweet also.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Oct 6, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> Anyone pop any dread bread ?


I have .. I've got 5 dread bread seedlings .. this one cracks me uo


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 6, 2017)

Anyone find a Gogi Og pheno that smells like burnt rubber.... it's almost unappealing.... foxtail frost monster though


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 6, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> where the hell you get those stickers from man??? I want some


when you buy seeds they usually add some to your order


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 6, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Anyone got Blueberry Hashplant that would rather have a different for bodhi pack, hit me up. Not a trade, because riu frowns on trades, but hit me up


Stray Fox - Blueberry Chem hmu if interested


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 6, 2017)

I got stickers, just not Bodhi stickers, thanks, maybe I'll order from another seller one of these days

in the meantime I may have to shut shit down, just got some bad news on top off a bunch of other shit I'm dealing with


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 6, 2017)

All most all of them in cups now still got a couple of slow ones to go


----------



## HydroChemBot (Oct 6, 2017)

Anyone remember Mad Hamish? That guy was awrsome...


----------



## luv2grow (Oct 6, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> Anyone remember Mad Hamish? That guy was awrsome...


whatever did become of the ham>? he been gone for a long while for sure


----------



## Tstat (Oct 7, 2017)

So, I wanted to take a second and thank everyone here for guiding me to Bodhi and Goji OG in particular. This plant is perfect for my setup (RDWC w/ screen). I can't believe how well it fills the screen with just one topping in veg. Each of my tubs holds 3 Goji plants, vegged to about 12 inches tall.












These are almost ready:






So yea, so impressed with these. Im also vegging from seed, Space Monkey, Hindu Hash Plant, and SSDD! I've already phased out some of my usual go-to strains, like SLH, Pineapple Express, Incredible Bulk, etc. I am keeping Critical Kush, but from now on it's *Bodhi Time*!


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 7, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> I have .. I've got 5 dread bread seedlings .. this one cracks me uoView attachment 4022376


Looks like a runt


----------



## gingerb (Oct 7, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> Lucky Charms 8 X Orgasmatron testers.
> 
> Out the 7 seeds I popped, 4 males have been culled and these are the remaining three. 2 of these are definitely female and have been topped. #1 is still vegging for another week until 12/12 flip. #2 has been flipped just recently. The one still stuck in the yogurt cup won't show sex, but I suspect a male. If it wants out of the cup it will show me some hairs. All these seeds took fairly long to show sex, and the male preflowers can be deceiving because the "sheath" they hide in looks female shaped. All soil mix 1/2 Happy Frog, 1/2 Ocean Forrest. Nothing but water so far.
> 
> You can see how lanky they are. Thankfully they seem to take topping and training rather well. Excited to see what happens when flowering starts! View attachment 4020194 View attachment 4020195 View attachment 4020196


These are growing very similar to my Fat Cherry x Orgasmatron, I started x8 and have x3 females.
Just finished first week of flower, but I've not bothered topping my ones as they have been in veg for a while now.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 7, 2017)

more cowbell
 
Field trip


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 7, 2017)

torontoke said:


> more cowbell
> View attachment 4022913
> Field trip
> View attachment 4022914 View attachment 4022915


Beautiful. What light cycle did you use for this?


----------



## torontoke (Oct 7, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Beautiful. What light cycle did you use for this?


Thanks a lot 
This is day 33 of 8/16


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 7, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Thanks a lot
> This is day 33 of 8/16


How much are you feeding them?


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 7, 2017)

hey guys,ive got a small cab grow,still waiting on my cob,and my plants are getting large.ive got goji and cocoon going,and ive topped all of them a few times,including last night.this question might rank up to"how much will this yield?" but can any of you estimate how much theyll stretch? i know all plants are different,but i really dont want to top mid-flower lol.i have a goji outside thats real lanky(did not top)and a cocoon as well which is a monster(untopped).like i said,ive topped my indoors mutiple times and theyre all around 15"-16".i wont be going into flower for at least a week.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Oct 7, 2017)

Lucky Charms #8 X Orgasmatron Testers:
Looks like my 1 of my 2 females is probably a full on hermie after a week of being in flower. Again, the preflowers are weird on these plants but this is pretty obvious. I'll give them some time to prove me wrong but will have to cull it if it shows nanners. Don't have time for hermies in my garden. I'll be flowering #2 female soon. Hopefully she doesn't do the same. Stay safe out there, folks.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 7, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> How much are you feeding them?


Only when they do as their told! Otherwise they get the hose again.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Oct 7, 2017)

torontoke said:


> more cowbell
> View attachment 4022913
> Field trip
> View attachment 4022914 View attachment 4022915


How does the field trip compare with more cowbell? More terps I'd guess.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 7, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Only when they do as their told! Otherwise they get the hose again.


You may want to ease back a bit on what you're feeding them.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 7, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> You may want to ease back a bit on what you're feeding them.


Lol thanks for the tip 
I'll keep that in mind for the future


----------



## torontoke (Oct 7, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> How does the field trip compare with more cowbell? More terps I'd guess.


It's stretchier for sure and maybe a lil bit louder but I can't comment on taste or effect yet.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 7, 2017)

F4 Blood Orange
Looking for a male
But also not gonna waste these beans soo the girls will get preggers
I be make me sum F5's soon I have even more
Did I tell U I like BO


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 7, 2017)

Clusterfunk, day 42. 
  
More cowbell, appalachian superskunk, day 28.
 
The more cowbell starts out pretty frosty and goes up from there!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 7, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Clusterfunk, day 42.
> View attachment 4023067 View attachment 4023068
> More cowbell, appalachian superskunk, day 28.
> View attachment 4023069
> The more cowbell starts out pretty frosty and goes up from there! View attachment 4023071


what's your favorite Bodhi strain so far?


----------



## gingerb (Oct 7, 2017)

My Fat Cherry x Orgasmatron testers at the end of week 1 of flower.


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 7, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Lol thanks for the tip
> I'll keep that in mind for the future


Lmao and smh at the same time lol. They look great bro.



What kinda scents are u gettin from that field trip? Any w a kinda floral backend?


----------



## torontoke (Oct 7, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Lmao and smh at the same time lol. They look great bro.
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda scents are u gettin from that field trip? Any w a kinda floral backend?


'''Tis a tough crowd....
It does have some floral, I'd call it a skunky pot pourri sort of sweet chem smelling.
I'm sure that didn't help but I'm terrible at descriptions.
It had a tart berry smell in early flower but that's losing out to the sour chemish funk undertone.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 7, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> what's your favorite Bodhi strain so far?


More cowbell so far, though ive only flowered 3 of his strains. Lemon lotus will be going in when the clusterfunk comes down. Popped some seeds i won called burning skull by redline genetics after that. My friend gave me an unsexed goji og today too! Dream beaver will be my next pop.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 7, 2017)

Space Monkey with seeds drying and it smells like fuel oil and sage with strong pine. A sour blast that wrinkles your nose also! I let it go a little long for f2 reasons. Seeds are small and shiny and smooth very dark umber. Have one so far that is a double seed shaped like a heart and entirely symmetrical.


----------



## luv2grow (Oct 7, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> View attachment 4023034 F4 Blood Orange
> Looking for a male
> But also not gonna waste these beans soo the girls will get preggers
> I be make me sum F5's soon I have even more
> Did I tell U I like BO


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Oct 7, 2017)

Incanlama rocks, 5 days overall from when I sent!! Lots of purple goodness here . Still waiting on GLG then I will post pics of that as well.


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes its a very tough one to describe but that sounds about right. Kinda a masculine floral cologne sweet chem. My more cowbell is like a burnt rubber og that tastes totally dif than it smells. Idk how gsc smells but i think mine maybe leans to g13hp in terp prof. Love the bag appeal and effect of it tho. First run with her yeilded heavy. Second was less but still good. Since then ive never gotten her to yield very good but the herb is superb. 

More cowbell 


torontoke said:


> '''Tis a tough crowd....
> It does have some floral, I'd call it a skunky pot pourri sort of sweet chem smelling.
> I'm sure that didn't help but I'm terrible at descriptions.
> It had a tart berry smell in early flower but that's losing out to the sour chemish funk undertone.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 7, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> View attachment 4023034 F4 Blood Orange
> Looking for a male
> But also not gonna waste these beans soo the girls will get preggers
> I be make me sum F5's soon I have even more
> Did I tell U I like BO


note to self - if I ever meet Fastslappy do not bath for 3-5 days , very fond of BO lmao j/k


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 7, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Yes its a very tough one to describe but that sounds about right. Kinda a masculine floral cologne sweet chem. My more cowbell is like a burnt rubber og that tastes totally dif than it smells. Idk how gsc smells but i think mine maybe leans to g13hp in terp prof. Love the bag appeal and effect of it tho. First run with her yeilded heavy. Second was less but still good. Since then ive never gotten her to yield very good but the herb is superb.
> 
> More cowbellView attachment 4023169 View attachment 4023170


First off, thats gorgeous! Secondly, ive been trying to nail down how to describe the more cowbell. New shoes, like walking into a payless shoes is the closest ive come. I think its coming from the daddy too because the clusterfunk im running shares this quality but much softer. This was very prevalent in the #7 which ive eliminated. #2, pictured, has it, but has a more pungent, chemy thing coming through as well.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 8, 2017)

Might have my ensuite back soon


----------



## numberfour (Oct 8, 2017)

that look when you see some ones More Cowbell, then check your seed stash and find you have some lol. She's beautiful @apbx720 nice work.

2 confirmed females from the Headband x Orgasmatron testers. 2 males, these are very lanky, huge node spacing. The 2 that are unsexed seem to be taking forever to show. I threw the runt away, something I've never done but this little plant just had no vigour, no spark.

A little, and I do mean a little Tree Of Life


----------



## numberfour (Oct 8, 2017)

Cherry Sunshine
48 days


----------



## Rosinallday (Oct 8, 2017)

Goji Og. This is my headstash pheno out of 6 gals. Love the taste/effect of this medicine.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 8, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Cherry Sunshine
> 48 days
> View attachment 4023391


would love to hear all about the taste & high when your done curing it


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 8, 2017)

Had to have it !!! new sticker for my Bodhi Guitar Case ...Sweet & Yes it's not a Bodhi Sticker it's a Grateful Dead sticker , the biggest music act ever. 4" x 3.75" $4.14 for both on ebay


----------



## Tstat (Oct 8, 2017)

Walking in the tall trees...


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 8, 2017)

Got a question in regards Purple stems in amongst the Snow Lotus line.I’ve read that this occurs throughout the various SL crosses,have you guys found that this is a sign of a more SL leaning pheno ? And have anyone got anything specific they look for in amongst the SL line that will indicate a more SL dome pheno from the others ?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Oct 8, 2017)

Nl x appy.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 8, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> would love to hear all about the taste & high when your done curing it


Been running these cherry sunshine almost a year now, wrote this a while back here 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1564#post-13479416

I kept #7, which leans heavy towards the cherry side in smell and flavour.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 8, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Been running these cherry sunshine almost a year now, wrote this a while back here
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1564#post-13479416
> 
> I kept #7, which leans heavy towards the cherry side in smell and flavour.


Love to cross that with blood orange 
I crossed. B O with Frosted Cherry Cookies doubled the Cherry on all phenomenon


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 9, 2017)

Blueberry hashplant


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 9, 2017)

Lazy lightning


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 9, 2017)

Dragonfruit


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 9, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Got a question in regards Purple stems in amongst the Snow Lotus line.I’ve read that this occurs throughout the various SL crosses,have you guys found that this is a sign of a more SL leaning pheno ? And have anyone got anything specific they look for in amongst the SL line that will indicate a more SL dome pheno from the others ?
> 
> View attachment 4023654
> View attachment 4023650


I would love to hear others chime in on this. My Goji OG and Jabba's Stash girls have stripped purple stems.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 9, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> I would love to hear others chime in on this. My Goji OG and Jabba's Stash girls have stripped purple stems.


 Long as they not looking like this you good!!


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 4024317 Long as they not looking like this you good!!


Thanks brother, I´m not concerned about deficiencies (they look good to me, and frosty even at early flowering), but rather in understanding the phenotypes of the snow lotus line. There does not seem to be much information around (other than repetitions of Bodhi´s descriptions, and the occasional grow log). Are these the "strawberry wands" of Goji OG?


----------



## COGrown (Oct 9, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Thanks brother, I´m not concerned about deficiencies (they look good to me, and frosty even at early flowering), but rather in understanding the phenotypes of the snow lotus line. There does not seem to be much information around (other than repetitions of Bodhi´s descriptions, and the occasional grow log). Are these the "strawberry wands" of Goji OG?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4024322 View attachment 4024323


That is not an uncommon expression of goji. The nepali og seems to pass on a beanpole/totem pole structure in the goji and other hybrids; and the snow lotus particularly accentuates berry terps in my experience. Purple or purple striped stems are also not uncommon in the Snow Lotus lines. Goji is an f1 hybrid though, so the phenotypes are a little rough, and its totally possible to get plants that take after one parent structurally and another for chemotype, or total wild cards.


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 9, 2017)

COGrown said:


> That is not an uncommon expression of goji. The nepali og seems to pass on a beanpole/totem pole structure in the goji and other hybrids; and the snow lotus particularly accentuates berry terps in my experience. Purple or purple striped stems are also not uncommon in the Snow Lotus lines. Goji is an f1 hybrid though, so the phenotypes are a little rough, and its totally possible to get plants that take after one parent structurally and another for chemotype, or total wild cards.


Thanks! Is the [Nepali OG, or whatever mother] x Snow Lotus gene pool so rich that there is such variation, physical and chemical, between offspring?


----------



## COGrown (Oct 9, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Thanks! Is the [Nepali OG, or whatever mother] x Snow Lotus gene pool so rich that there is such variation, physical and chemical, between offspring?


Well, you've got (unknown og cutting similar to tahoe) x (afgooey x blockhead) so the short answer is yes. I've run 15 different goji females (including the pinesoul and queen mother cuts) and while there are maybe three or four rough types there is still a lot of variation between them. i think Bodhi said the QM cut was the most similar to the SL, and that cut finishes with a big viney branchy bud covered frame, and has purple stems. While a lot of crosses with the Nepali OG i have grown had to be topped to induce proper branching, Goji is the only Snow Lotus hybrid i have had that issue with. So i think the totem pole trait comes from the nepali. My initial 2 year keeper of goji grew like the qm cut but smelled like airplane glue, pinesol, and cherries (totally unique and i have not found anything close to her again). I found several plants that looked like yours, one smelling close to the strawberry sharpie that Bodhi describes. I've found a lot of variation in chemotype in that line.


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 9, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Well, you've got (unknown og cutting similar to tahoe) x (afgooey x blockhead) so the short answer is yes. I've run 15 different goji females (including the pinesoul and queen mother cuts) and while there are maybe three or four rough types there is still a lot of variation between them. i think Bodhi said the QM cut was the most similar to the SL, and that cut finishes with a big viney branchy bud covered frame, and has purple stems. While a lot of crosses with the Nepali OG i have grown had to be topped to induce proper branching, Goji is the only Snow Lotus hybrid i have had that issue with. So i think the totem pole trait comes from the nepali. My initial 2 year keeper of goji grew like the qm cut but smelled like airplane glue, pinesol, and cherries (totally unique and i have not found anything close to her again). I found several plants that looked like yours, one smelling close to the strawberry sharpie that Bodhi describes. I've found a lot of variation in chemotype in that line.


Very interesting, thank you!


----------



## Rosinallday (Oct 10, 2017)

Most of the snow lotus crosses from the greenhouse had red/pink stems at the end as well as some other ones. Seems to be a consistent trait. Also read if you flower 11/13 it brings out the color more according to DJ short.


----------



## greg nr (Oct 10, 2017)

My goji had striped stems as well. Finished great.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 10, 2017)

Both my goji and legends og x snow lotus have striped stems. Will take pics tonight.

Seems to be snow lotus related.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 11, 2017)

Any of you fellas know when Lucky Charms first released?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 11, 2017)

Couldn't get to the legends og x snow lotus but here's the goji. 

Like a candy cane.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Oct 11, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Any of you fellas know when Lucky Charms first released?


I believe around 2010, maybe a bit earlier. Didn't take off till 2015ish, that's at least when the hype hit my area. 
Bodhi will be releasing Lucky Charms this year I believe(not sure if F1's or LC crosses), from his word on the potcast.



Can anybody help me with some Wookie crosses? I can't find many pics of Wookies anywhere. If anyone has grown Soulmate (pinesoulXwookie15) or Phone Home(TK X Wookie) I would really appreciate some info.

Any wookie pics would be much appreciated. Thanks guys. Always love reading this forum


----------



## Craigson (Oct 11, 2017)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I believe around 2010, maybe a bit earlier. Didn't take off till 2015ish, that's at least when the hype hit my area.
> Bodhi will be releasing Lucky Charms this year I believe(not sure if F1's or LC crosses), from his word on the potcast.
> 
> 
> ...


Thers pics ofSakura (bubba katsu x wookie) 
If you search Sakura on here


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 11, 2017)

DarthPlagueis said:


> from his word on the potcast.


lemme hear more about this? when and where do I find it? details and stuff, you know?


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 11, 2017)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I believe around 2010, maybe a bit earlier. Didn't take off till 2015ish, that's at least when the hype hit my area.
> Bodhi will be releasing Lucky Charms this year I believe(not sure if F1's or LC crosses), from his word on the potcast.
> 
> 
> ...


Here’s one of my Soulmate testers from last year with some dried nug shots.


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 11, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> lemme hear more about this? when and where do I find it? details and stuff, you know?


https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-9-bodhi-of-bodhi-seeds-nierika-supernatural-selections

It is a great interview (2 hours in 2 parts). Enjoy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 11, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Thers pics ofSakura (bubba katsu x wookie)
> If you search Sakura on here


A few pages ago....maybe a few more or a few less....someone brought up Sakura, and I commented that I hated mine - chopped them unfinished at 80 days.

Then I read this post and think, I never ran bubba kazoo x wookies - which I would have named Wazoom btw.. After some jostling of the memory cells, I recalled that in fact, I ran Soraya and hated it for all the reasons I attributed to Sakura. 

So, to whoever it was I replied to, if you're still reading the thread....never mind.


----------



## ray098 (Oct 11, 2017)

Crab Pot said:


> Here’s one of my Soulmate testers from last year with some dried nug shots.
> 
> View attachment 4025243 View attachment 4025244 View attachment 4025245 View attachment 4025246 View attachment 4025247 View attachment 4025248


Great looking nugs can i get a smoke report


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 11, 2017)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I believe around 2010, maybe a bit earlier. Didn't take off till 2015ish, that's at least when the hype hit my area.
> Bodhi will be releasing Lucky Charms this year I believe(not sure if F1's or LC crosses), from his word on the potcast.
> 
> 
> ...


I did a run of HB x Wookie...have the journal on the 'Bay . ... still run a keeper and used a male in a project I have into F3s now...


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 11, 2017)

Sup Bodhi fam, I may have 3 females.. SSDD


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Oct 11, 2017)

Crab Pot said:


> Here’s one of my Soulmate testers from last year with some dried nug shots.
> 
> View attachment 4025243 View attachment 4025244 View attachment 4025245 View attachment 4025246 View attachment 4025247 View attachment 4025248


Lol your pic with the plant leaves facing up was on IG man! It's the only reason I bought the pack haha, I saw that pic and was like "add to cart now, jerk off later"

Can you give me a smoke report on that? Or just an overall smell? Pinesoul is a gogi pheno that smells like pinesole and wookie apparently smells like berry gas, so was this just a perfect concoction? 

Man those dried nug shots look great, superb trichome size and coverage. 10/10 would jerk off to again, some mighty fine nug porn there sir!


----------



## Craigson (Oct 11, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> A few pages ago....maybe a few more or a few less....someone brought up Sakura, and I commented that I hated mine - chopped them unfinished at 80 days.
> 
> Then I read this post and think, I never ran bubba kazoo x wookies - which I would have named Wazoom btw.. After some jostling of the memory cells, I recalled that in fact, I ran Soraya and hated it for all the reasons I attributed to Sakura.
> 
> ...


LOL that was me i just bought some sakura.
Funny thing is i have a freebie pack of Soraya to run someday too.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Oct 11, 2017)

Nl x appy with bright red stems.


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 11, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Sup Bodhi fam, I may have 3 females.. SSDD
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025313


Nice ssdd is killer you will be happy


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 11, 2017)

sdd420 said:


> Nice ssdd is killer you will be happy


Look for a stretch pheno


----------



## HydroChemBot (Oct 12, 2017)

sdd420 said:


> Look for a stretch pheno


What's up with the stretch pheno? I've got a couple ssdd seedlings going... I've heard of the wizard hat pheno, and some have a hot buttered blueberry muffin terp profile.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 12, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> hot buttered blueberry muffin


Mmm  I want some of that..


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 12, 2017)

Haha thanks guys! 

That pack of Soulmate testers beans that I ran last year was really something special. It was really tough for me picking out just one keeper, they all looked damn good. Super loud and yummy in the aroma department with the smell of pinesoul, lavender, skunk and OG dominating. 10/10 on the germination. 8/10 females. 5/8 females had some sort of red/purple coloring. The smoke was seriously on par with many of the clone only elites that I’ve experienced. Super thick, rich and mouth coating flavors. I’m a little surprised the strain hasn’t been more popular, definitely one of the better seed packs I’ve run. 

Here are a couple of the other phenos I found in that awesome pack.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 12, 2017)

Crab Pot said:


> Haha thanks guys!
> 
> That pack of Soulmate testers beans that I ran last year was really something special. It was really tough for me picking out just one keeper, they all looked damn good. Super loud and yummy in the aroma department with the smell of pinesoul, lavender, skunk and OG dominating. 10/10 on the germination. 8/10 females. 5/8 females had some sort of red/purple coloring. The smoke was seriously on par with many of the clone only elites that I’ve experienced. Super thick, rich and mouth coating flavors. I’m a little surprised the strain hasn’t been more popular, definitely one of the better seed packs I’ve run.
> 
> ...


They all look pretty sweet but that first pic looks amazing!


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 12, 2017)

What a job u did on those ,Fabulous


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Oct 12, 2017)

Dear Santa, can we please get

The white x g13hp
Urkel x g13hp
Lucky charms x g13hp
Stardawg guava x ssdd
Urkel x ssdd
Lucky charms x ssdd

I'm pretty sure we're all good boys


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 12, 2017)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Dear Santa, can we please get
> 
> The white x g13hp
> Urkel x g13hp
> ...


...and something with "wookie #25"...


----------



## Tstat (Oct 12, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> https://soundcloud.com/user-9283505...f-bodhi-seeds-nierika-supernatural-selections


Thanks so much for this! Now I'm even more hooked then before, lol. I know I saw something a while back here, but how do you become a tester?


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 12, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> What's up with the stretch pheno? I've got a couple ssdd seedlings going... I've heard of the wizard hat pheno, and some have a hot buttered blueberry muffin terp profile.


I had two females, one was shorter and not as good. The other was very vigorous and had much more stretch. It also was frosty as ...and smelled like caramel marshmallow. Very potent and good pain relief. I heard it was one of Bohdis favorites


----------



## Serva (Oct 12, 2017)

My personal favourite is also a stretchy one, def one of the frostiest plants! Always have a good time with her in veg, but during flowering I have my problems with her, especially with over watering (in fabrice pots...). Really loud, floral, parfum, like elderflowers maybe, paired with a nice sweet, dreamy, undertone. She makes most troubles during cloning, I only use ro water and normaly it's working for me, but I would guess 70% of HER cuts doesn't root. Even harvested early (means like 8 weeks for me) she is mellow, as long I take care how much I smoke, because this can shift otherwise into a Sunshine Daydream...  For me the pain relief is by far not as good as my both short phenos, but this holistic like effect of her is quite uniqe and pretty awesome!


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 12, 2017)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Dear Santa, can we please get
> 
> The white x g13hp
> Urkel x g13hp
> ...


sure


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 12, 2017)

I have zero idea what phenos I may have of ssdd but culled one male of three popped and I am having a hard time getting clones to root where I've always had 100% success in the past. The stems just seem to slowly rot away. Not sure of a count yet, I need to check that actually. Smells bad, can't describe the smell at all, the male was the stinkiest nastiest smelling plant I've ever had, can't tell if the females smell similar or not but man he stunk bad. Saved some pollen off him, may try that sometime soon.

how in the world do you guys pick out these smells and flavors? All I ever smell is just weed, maybe a couple different overall smells, but I certainly can't pick out individual smells like berries or grapefruits or lemons etc.

Wish I lived in a rec state where I could just walk in to a dispensary and spend a couple hours sniffing around


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 12, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> I have zero idea what phenos I may have of ssdd but culled one male of three popped and I am having a hard time getting clones to root where I've always had 100% success in the past. The stems just seem to slowly rot away. Not sure of a count yet, I need to check that actually. Smells bad, can't describe the smell at all, the male was the stinkiest nastiest smelling plant I've ever had, can't tell if the females smell similar or not but man he stunk bad. Saved some pollen off him, may try that sometime soon.
> 
> how in the world do you guys pick out these smells and flavors? All I ever smell is just weed, maybe a couple different overall smells, but I certainly can't pick out individual smells like berries or grapefruits or lemons etc.
> 
> Wish I lived in a rec state where I could just walk in to a dispensary and spend a couple hours sniffing around


Its comes. I dont consider myself very good at it but definitely getting better. Exposure to variety in all forms. Fresh, stem rubs, wile cutting, dry, freshly cracked dry nug. Just keep smelling! You have to train your brain to do it, constantly reminding it and comparing/contrasting to other things. Finding aromas in cuts that other people pick out helps alot. "This smells like camel piss" "oh wow, youre right! I totally smell camel piss, and a hint of jasmine?"


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 12, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> I have zero idea what phenos I may have of ssdd but culled one male of three popped and I am having a hard time getting clones to root where I've always had 100% success in the past. The stems just seem to slowly rot away. Not sure of a count yet, I need to check that actually. Smells bad, can't describe the smell at all, the male was the stinkiest nastiest smelling plant I've ever had, can't tell if the females smell similar or not but man he stunk bad. Saved some pollen off him, may try that sometime soon.
> 
> how in the world do you guys pick out these smells and flavors? All I ever smell is just weed, maybe a couple different overall smells, but I certainly can't pick out individual smells like berries or grapefruits or lemons etc.
> 
> Wish I lived in a rec state where I could just walk in to a dispensary and spend a couple hours sniffing around


I grew half a dozen blueberry offering from various breeders, I never smelled blueberries in any of them. Then, I grew this lucky plant a cross I made with some blueberry in its lineage, it was insane blueberry, undeniable. My partner, who typically says my weed smells like ,... well , weed, was blown away with the blueberry plant.

Some flavors are easier to get, I definitely dont have a good nose, that's why I know when a plant has a distinct smell to me, it really does have a distinct smell!

You might think you dont pick up the flavors and smells either because you have never grown plants that smelled like it or because of the way you grow does not encourage abundant terpene production. Organic soil without bottles should provide in most case the tastiest and most flavorful herb.

My first time getting a distinct smell I think would have been back in 2011 when I grew Agent Orange, I found some phenos that were insane true orange flavor... Since then I have smelled everything from putrid to fruity to diesely, lavender, anise, pine, lemon, blueberries, banana, coffee, chocolate ,....

It will come if you grow enough plants from seeds, dont think that weed is weed, because trust me, when you grow a plant with a distinct flavor it will be undeniable, to you, and everyone, keep searching!


----------



## Clementscr (Oct 12, 2017)

Crab Pot said:


> Haha thanks guys!
> 
> That pack of Soulmate testers beans that I ran last year was really something special. It was really tough for me picking out just one keeper, they all looked damn good. Super loud and yummy in the aroma department with the smell of pinesoul, lavender, skunk and OG dominating. 10/10 on the germination. 8/10 females. 5/8 females had some sort of red/purple coloring. The smoke was seriously on par with many of the clone only elites that I’ve experienced. Super thick, rich and mouth coating flavors. I’m a little surprised the strain hasn’t been more popular, definitely one of the better seed packs I’ve run.
> 
> ...


Frosty af


----------



## Psyphish (Oct 12, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> I dont know to be honest! Its on my wish list though. Granola funk looks pretty stellar, seems to have similarities. Im running clusterfunk at the moment. Pretty pungent on the plant but mellows out to a mc like mellow earthiness with a payless shoes kinda thing.


Granola Funk is awesome, but people seemed to prefer the More Cowbell. GF isn't as heavy in the high department, I'd run both if I could.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Oct 12, 2017)

Any info on the Peshawar land race?


----------



## raytizzle (Oct 12, 2017)

Crab Pot said:


> Haha thanks guys!
> 
> That pack of Soulmate testers beans that I ran last year was really something special. It was really tough for me picking out just one keeper, they all looked damn good. Super loud and yummy in the aroma department with the smell of pinesoul, lavender, skunk and OG dominating. 10/10 on the germination. 8/10 females. 5/8 females had some sort of red/purple coloring. The smoke was seriously on par with many of the clone only elites that I’ve experienced. Super thick, rich and mouth coating flavors. I’m a little surprised the strain hasn’t been more popular, definitely one of the better seed packs I’ve run.
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT THESE ARE BEAUTIFUL! Specs on your grow please.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Oct 13, 2017)

update on my silver mountains, 3 females, about day 50, the tallest one is falling over, the top bud is the biggest i've ever grown. Sorry no pics. Too early too tell on potency but early indications are it is very good but not holy grail. Heavy yielders all three.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 13, 2017)

Many times a smell when opening a jar will overwhelm me in a familiar aura of wonderful scents but cannot describe the smell. The identity hides in the shadows and only allows rare glimpses. A second set of nostrils is a big help as you can bounce your perceptions off one another. Lemon took forever for me to pick up on. I can't smell lavender at all and fuel and Skunk tones seem related. To me anyway.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Oct 13, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Incanlama rocks, 5 days overall from when I sent!! Lots of purple goodness here . Still waiting on GLG then I will post pics of that as well.
> View attachment 4023161


Well, no pictures of the GLG order due to a personal issue and I won't be posting any in the future unfortunately. Will still be looking out for Bodhi strains from others hopefully .


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 13, 2017)

well after spending a lot of time in the garden tonight I finally picked out something distinctive but it wasn't a Bodhi strain, it was a freebie Vashon early girl I got with the ssdd. I think I smelled a very pine sol smell, anybody have experience with this strain? don't want to go that far off topic, maybe pm me? but at least it was something besides just the generic smell of marijuana.

thanks for the tips on smells guys, I will keep at it. I wish I could describe that nasty ssdd smell, it was definitely not just generic marijuana smell, it was extremely distinctive and absolutely indescribable.

edit: after checking my notes, I am completely wrong about the strain, it is actually Nirvana seeds ak48 from Bonza


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 13, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> Granola Funk is awesome, but people seemed to prefer the More Cowbell. GF isn't as heavy in the high department, I'd run both if I could.


That 88' g-13 hp dad. Dudes pollen would probably melt your brain! Clusterfunk, day 46 +/-


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 13, 2017)

that is some serious fucking trich coverage!! I haven't had trichs like that in a long time, if ever. I got a couple frosty ones right now, but nowehere near that, damnit boy!!


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 13, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> that is some serious fucking trich coverage!! I haven't had trichs like that in a long time, if ever. I got a couple frosty ones right now, but nowehere near that, damnit boy!!


My 2 88'g13hp spawn are both like that. Thats my only cut of clusterfunk but all 7 cuts/4 phenos of more cowbell are at least that frosty. 
MC, last harvest, not too long before chop: Clusterfunk, day 46. One brach, front to back. All the way back. That blur is where it ends and i couldnt get 1 or 2 in the front in a frame i was happy with so i settled for a pic i was happy with.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 13, 2017)

goddamnit, that MC and some gogi are the next on my wishlist. I wish I could get good pics too, mine just aren't that great yet. I keep fucking with all the settings and trying full manual, even manual focus and can't find the sweet spot.


good job man


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 14, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> goddamnit, that MC and some gogi are the next on my wishlist. I wish I could get good pics too, mine just aren't that great yet. I keep fucking with all the settings and trying full manual, even manual focus and can't find the sweet spot.
> 
> 
> good job man


Iphone 7+. No filter, no frills. Lil crop action. And wile im posting, just took a couple more shots
Appalachian superskunk, cut #4 (lemon pinesol and gear oil) day 36. Trying to keep up with her mc tent mates. More cowbell, cut #2, day 36. Doin what she do. The whole gang! MC #2, back l+r, ASS, #4 L, #2 (grape jelly and stank), R. ASS #4 seems to hold on to her funk fairly well. Took 2 down outdoors, working as i can dry trimming and she fawkin reeks!


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 14, 2017)

I should be able to get good pics with a sony a6300 24mp, I just ain't figured out photography yet, even after taking a couple classes.

I need an actual macro lens but them fuckers ain't cheap at all and the f stop may not get the depth I want. I opted for the cheap macro filters instead and may need to just back off and use the regular lens alone and zoom in a little then crop after.

idk, maybe take another class.

looking good man, again.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 14, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> View attachment 4026503 View attachment 4026506


Its your lighting mainly. Brighr white diffused or indirect light. I spend alot of time with the angle of my shots to avoid bright spots and shadows. Notice the color differences of my shots. They are under the same light, just different angles. Bodhi kief! Because, Bodhi.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 14, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Its your lighting mainly. Brighr white diffused or indirect light. I spend alot of time with the angle of my shots to avoid bright spots and shadows. Notice the color differences of my shots. They are under the same light, just different angles. View attachment 4026510Bodhi kief! Because, Bodhi.


I want that lighter!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 14, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> I want that lighter!


Want that Kief!


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 14, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Its your lighting mainly. Brighr white diffused or indirect light.


Well, I'm not sure exactly. IIRC, those two were taken with the on camera flash only. I usually take pics under the HPS because it provides plenty of light whereas other methods I've tried just don't have enough light, and using the flash in the dark is hard for me, I am no photographer at all.

My blue filter hasn't arrived yet and I usually manually white balance. Last bunch of pics I tried under the HPS I couldn't remember how to adjust my f stop and playing with everything else to get the exposure right and not bleached out with the overpowering lights, I couldn't get enough of the bud in focus. I brain fart a lot when I have that damn camera in my hand, and it's actually very easy to change all those things in manual mode, f stop, ISO, and shutter speed. I even put it in manual focus the time before these last pics and I had the f stop all fucked up and could only focus on a very small plane of the buds and it just didn't come out right.

The day after that round my camera wouldn't focus at all, even in auto focus mode, and I reset it to factory settings. It was set to save multiple versions of each pic including RAW and now it just saves the one and the damn menu is confusing. It's gonna take me a few days to get some settings back where I want them now.

These last two are the same pic just cropped differently and all were taken under the 1k HPS, I can't remember which were auto focus and which were manual, but I think the ones with a very narrow depth of field were manual focus, I was trying my macro lens adapters on the more close up shots where the f stop adjustment just didn't happen for me correctly. the hard thing is getting everything set right under such a bright light.


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 14, 2017)

raytizzle said:


> HOLY SHIT THESE ARE BEAUTIFUL! Specs on your grow please.



Thank you brother! I’m growing indoors in 25 gallon no-till pots, using Blumat’s for watering and Sun System 630 watt fixtures with 315w Phillips 4200 bulbs. 

Here’s a pic of another Soulmate pheno


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 14, 2017)

Here’s a bud shot of my Strawberry diesel x Aruba cut


----------



## numberfour (Oct 15, 2017)

Tree Of Life
 

arty shot 
 

Goji


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 15, 2017)

thought I had the 3 ssdd I popped sexed already but I think I just saw balls on one so I'll give it a day or two to make sure and down he will come. May move him outside long enough to catch some pollen. I also thought I had one male ssdd already that had the fattest blades I've ever seen but turns out it is an early girl.

Guess I'll be popping more ssdd soon, seems 2/3 were male and the last is still unsexed, I have to take better notes and get my schedule more manageable. at least I've got some close to finishing I can chop soon so I can have the space to pop new stuff. Still bummed tho, too much work to do, not enough time or energy to get it done.

I have got to get some female ssdd to flower, that is the one I am wanting most right now damnit.


----------



## lukio (Oct 15, 2017)

bodhi peeps 

Whats the verdict on Cobra lips?

Here are some Space Monkeys chillin under some Osram led in coco. I'll probably flip em next week


----------



## kona gold (Oct 15, 2017)

Crab Pot said:


> Here’s a bud shot of my Strawberry diesel x Aruba cut
> 
> View attachment 4026882


Beautiful Crabby!
So nicely dialed in environment.
So is there an actual strawberry scent or flavor?


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 15, 2017)

lukio said:


> bodhi peeps
> 
> Whats the verdict on Cobra lips?
> 
> ...


The dude who turned me onto bodhi is a long time grower who knows his shit and grows alot of bodhi gear. I asked him about it and it said yield and bag appeal were spot on but left alot to be desired in the terp department. For what thats worth?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 16, 2017)

About 2 weeks from soak


----------



## lukio (Oct 16, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> The dude who turned me onto bodhi is a long time grower who knows his shit and grows alot of bodhi gear. I asked him about it and it said yield and bag appeal were spot on but left alot to be desired in the terp department. For what thats worth?


cheers bro! ive ordered some just to make sure


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2017)

Secret Chief is better than the Cobra for me. More potent and a bit louder but quite similar. Still have a couple Cobra Lips to germ. Very dense buds. Relaxing effects but not as sedating as Secret Chief which is a hammer! Skunk tones on nose!


----------



## numberfour (Oct 16, 2017)

A couple of shots from day 56. 

Purple Sunshine, 
 
Not much purple going on but I love what I see.

Lucky Charms
 
Gifted two cuts, this is the better of the two.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2017)

Just watering a Sour Butter x 88G13/HP freebie at 57 days. Bud sniff and branch rub are very sour and a bit putrid. Not ready to say what it smells like but something too ripe. Buds are swelling and very early fade beginning. Bushy plant of average size and is easily LSTed. 

Also, I lost track of Sour Butter genetics. I know it's not SSDD. Purple Kush of some sort and a Diesel maybe? Anyone know?


----------



## HydroChemBot (Oct 16, 2017)

Hey I was wondering what the Artifact 1 is? It's in deep line alchemy 5.


----------



## Judio_gardens (Oct 16, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Just watering a Sour Butter x 88G13/HP freebie at 57 days. Bud sniff and branch rub are very sour and a bit putrid. Not ready to say what it smells like but something too ripe. Buds are swelling and very early fade beginning. Bushy plant of average size and is easily LSTed.
> 
> Also, I lost track of Sour Butter genetics. I know it's not SSDD. Purple Kush of some sort and a Diesel maybe? Anyone know?


I believe it is a Hawaiian sativa , but I am not entirely sure either.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2017)

Sour Butter is BC Purple Kush x Bubba D (pre98 Bubba Kush x Sour Diesel IBL). That's as close as I can get.


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 16, 2017)

Bubba D is called Instant Karma. So BC purple kush x Instant Karma (bubba x rez sour d)


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 16, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> About 2 weeks from soak
> View attachment 4027578


What’s your watering tech like?


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 17, 2017)

Even more of a Bodhi fan after listening to the first half of that interview

I really need some more of his gear, I wish I had some more free cash I could let go of


----------



## hillbill (Oct 17, 2017)

Popped 4 ASS in the towel yesterday. My second go with this strain.


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 17, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Beautiful Crabby!
> So nicely dialed in environment.
> So is there an actual strawberry scent or flavor?


Yep the aroma and flavors are full on strawberries. I actually put them side by side to get a good whiff... lol


----------



## numberfour (Oct 18, 2017)

Lucky Charms


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 18, 2017)

Crab Pot said:


> Yep the aroma and flavors are full on strawberries. I actually put them side by side to get a good whiff... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you grow your own strawberries? Those look wayyy better than store bought!


----------



## johny22 (Oct 18, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Popped 4 ASS in the towel yesterday. My second go with this strain.


hi hill


hillbill said:


> Popped 4 ASS in the towel yesterday. My second go with this strain.


How was the first run? Any smelly skunk phenos?


----------



## Craigson (Oct 18, 2017)

Any tips on Goji?
Do they eat a lot? Not eat much? 
I take it the ‘totem poles’ will do good in SOG?
Thx


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 18, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> Do you grow your own strawberries? Those look wayyy better than store bought!



Thank you! We’re fortunate to have a wonderful garden. Tons of berries!

Not the best pic but this is Dragon Soul bodhi cut. She has blood red sap. Great daytime buzz too.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 19, 2017)

johny22 said:


> hi hill
> 
> How was the first run? Any smelly skunk phenos?


The 2 i took down outdoor are rank!!! Gear oil and skunk butt! Im doing a side by side indoor to select from 1 of my 2 phenos but the OD made my choice easy. This is her, day 41. The next 10 or so days are fun with this strain as they fatten up real quick. Very noticeable on a daily basis.


----------



## johny22 (Oct 19, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> The 2 i took down outdoor are rank!!! Gear oil and skunk butt! Im doing a side by side indoor to select from 1 of my 2 phenos but the OD made my choice easy. This is her, day 41. The next 10 or so days are fun with this strain as they fatten up real quick. Very noticeable on a daily basis. View attachment 4029025


Thanks bro nice job! U smoke her yet? Damn im excited!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2017)

johny22 said:


> hi hill
> 
> How was the first run? Any smelly skunk phenos?


Earthy like fresh turned topsoil and yes, Skunk ASS and old days imported hash. Not sweet as I recall and I bet there is something really funky in this line.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 19, 2017)

Clusterfunk day 55. Looking like itll be ready to chop on 60. 
More cowbell #2, day 41


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 19, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Earthy like fresh turned topsoil and yes, Skunk ASS and old days imported hash. Not sweet as I recall and I bet there is something really funky in this line.


The other pheno i have has a grape jelly thing going on. From what ive read there seems to be 2 main phenos, the grape jelly and lemon pinesol and funk. I did a side by side sticky finger sniff test last night. Pretty amazing how different they smell with how similar they look.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 19, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> thought I had the 3 ssdd I popped sexed already but I think I just saw balls on one so I'll give it a day or two to make sure and down he will come. May move him outside long enough to catch some pollen. I also thought I had one male ssdd already that had the fattest blades I've ever seen but turns out it is an early girl.
> 
> Guess I'll be popping more ssdd soon, seems 2/3 were male and the last is still unsexed, I have to take better notes and get my schedule more manageable. at least I've got some close to finishing I can chop soon so I can have the space to pop new stuff. Still bummed tho, too much work to do, not enough time or energy to get it done.
> 
> I have got to get some female ssdd to flower, that is the one I am wanting most right now damnit.


There's fire in them SSDD males I've come across a couple good ones in half pack. Def. save that pollen!


----------



## Hotwired (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm hoping his SS#4 and Lemon HP fatten up soon. Both at 4 weeks now. I love how Bodhi's stuff explodes the last 2 weeks. Got real lucky on my last 2 packs. 8 of 12 Lemon HP and 6 of 12 SS#4 females. 

Clem, what light do you use? 600 hps for me. Our stuff comes out similar but yours is a bit frostier. I'm a GH Flora 3 part guy. A little Rapidstart and Terpenator for yummies.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 19, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Thanks bro nice job! U smoke her yet? Damn im excited!


I dont smoke very much, once in a wile. I do stash myself nice nugs from stuff i think ill like so if i get a hankerin to get high i can do it right! Just recently hooked up with some testers i can trust to write me good smoke reports which i will post here. Only bodhi strains of course but thats 90% of what i run so, ya know. Graduating class of 11/7/17.


----------



## cindysid (Oct 19, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> I dont smoke very much, once in a wile. I do stash myself nice nugs from stuff i think ill like so if i get a hankerin to get high i can do it right! Just recently hooked up with some testers i can trust to write me good smoke reports which i will post here. Only bodhi strains of course but thats 90% of what i run so, ya know. View attachment 4029262Graduating class of 11/7/17.


If you need any more tester volunteers....


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 19, 2017)

Hotwired said:


> I'm hoping his SS#4 and Lemon HP fatten up soon. Both at 4 weeks now. I love how Bodhi's stuff explodes the last 2 weeks. Got real lucky on my last 2 packs. 8 of 12 Lemon HP and 6 of 12 SS#4 females.
> 
> Clem, what light do you use? 600 hps for me. Our stuff comes out similar but yours is a bit frostier. I'm a GH Flora 3 part guy. A little Rapidstart and Terpenator for yummies.


I run vero 29 3 cob rigs from rapid led. 3500°k, draw 260 atw, 240 to the chips. 36v chips [email protected] 2100ma. The tents are 2.5x2.5x5. I find these setups to be a bit intense if i let stuff get too tall, the scrog training helps. In the event that its too much light for them i can dial back the driver a touch. For nutes and such, the better part of the nectar for the gods line in promix hp fortified with some worm castings and composted chicken manure. I also run mammoth p in flower and slf-100 the with every feeding. They get weekly aact foliar and root drench as well as weekly aloe foliar and root drench.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 19, 2017)

cindysid said:


> If you need any more tester volunteers....


Lol right!!! If you were close enough....


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 19, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> There's fire in them SSDD males I've come across a couple good ones in half pack. Def. save that pollen!


definitely some rank smells coming from them, I got him outside waiting until a few pop open then I'll cut some branches and put em on my big mirror. I got a couple unknown females outside that are already showing a seed here and there, too bad all the lineages are unknown or untraceable.

I don't even know how you guys tell one pheno from another when popping seeds from a known strain. I certainly couldn't trace back characteristics to try and guess where some random shit came from.

I will store and label the pollen tho and only play with known females or at least some that are already keepers. I am on a keeper hunt right now, tho I may be shutting shit down for a big move soon and having to restart after getting settled.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 19, 2017)

right now my wishlist has at least 9 of his strains I am trying to narrow down to just 2. More Cowbell is the number 1 pick right now and I have tentatively narrowed down the next to one of these, Dread Bread, Goji OG, purple wookie, or angelica.

Any opinions or recommendations or negatives and why or why not??

I regret not going ahead and buying the second pack for the freebie no matter how tight money is. I really really want that more cowbell for sure but not sure about the second pick.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Oct 19, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> I dont smoke very much, once in a wile. I do stash myself nice nugs from stuff i think ill like so if i get a hankerin to get high i can do it right! Just recently hooked up with some testers i can trust to write me good smoke reports which i will post here. Only bodhi strains of course but thats 90% of what i run so, ya know. View attachment 4029262Graduating class of 11/7/17.


What is Bodhi's fastest flowering strain?


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 19, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> What is Bodhi's fastest flowering strain?


No idea. I have limited experience with bodhi, ive only run 3 strains through so far with a 4th, lemon lotus, going in when the clusterfunk comes down. I have 3 more strains and some more clusterfunk seeds yet to pop. The clusterfunk i have could probably come down at 56, im going to let it go 60/61 because i have to. I take more cowbell and appalachian superskunk down at 60 but the ass could probably go a little longer. I would let it go longer this round just to see if it wasnt parked in front of the mc. If youre looking for faster flowering, fire gear check out bros. Grimm? Most of their stuff is 50-60 days. I try not to run anything that goes more than 70 but dont really look for super fast flowering gear.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 19, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> What is Bodhi's fastest flowering strain?


I asked mr b this very question for myself and he told me that most of the wookie crosses and bubba crosses could come down at 50days.
Depends a lot on your setup tho


----------



## Colo MMJ (Oct 19, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I asked mr b this very question for myself and he told me that most of the wookie crosses and bubba crosses could come down at 50days.
> Depends a lot on your setup tho


Space Monkey = GG4 + Wookie but that takes 9 weeks but saw 63 days on another site. 
Black Raspberry is from Wookie 63 days. 
Bubba Kush 9 weeks.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 19, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> Space Monkey = GG4 + Wookie but that takes 9 weeks but saw 63 days on another site.
> Black Raspberry is from Wookie 63 days.
> Bubba Kush 9 weeks.


Any strain could be sped up but youll notice I did say “could come down”


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 19, 2017)

Pretty below average run on my part this run. I have one lemon g Wookie I'm putting into flower and keeping the better looking pheno in veg to take cuts from. 

Both females showing great side branching.

Lone lemon G x Wookie


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 19, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> Space Monkey = GG4 + Wookie but that takes 9 weeks but saw 63 days on another site.
> Black Raspberry is from Wookie 63 days.
> Bubba Kush 9 weeks.


More cowbell has alot of tricks up its sleeve. Ive said many times i cant believe its not more popular but sems to be picking up. I popped 1 pack. Got 7 fem, 4 male and 1 true genetic herm. From the 7 fem, i found 4 distinct phenos in structure/appearance alone. Didnt fully analyze similar looking ones for significant terp difference. Im going to keep 2 phenos, have it down to the final 3. Its a battle between #1&#2. #5 is the 3rd and im keeping it because im pretty sure its a yielder. Stacks nodes like pancakes at ihop (comparatively for this strain) This was my primary target as well when i placed my first bodhi order and it did not disappoint. Dont be too quick to do away with ones that throw some male flower. Its probably light stress or too much N. Give them a couple goes to see if you can dial them in. The ones that showed male flower to me were also sterile. Like i said, i had 4 cuts ive run with no issues. If i had the space i wouldve looked at the others more closely. Go gettem tiger!


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 19, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> Space Monkey = GG4 + Wookie but that takes 9 weeks but saw 63 days on another site.
> Black Raspberry is from Wookie 63 days.
> Bubba Kush 9 weeks.


Ummm....9 weeks is 63 days. Just saying.


----------



## littlegiant (Oct 20, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Any tips on Goji?
> Do they eat a lot? Not eat much?
> I take it the ‘totem poles’ will do good in SOG?
> Thx


Mine guzzled the nute's. I wont grow the next batch without scrog. At first I thought the stalk's would support the bud's, but that did not happen. Lesson learned.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 20, 2017)

GG#4xSSDD weather has been shit the last week so they are still in under the t5 hopefully get them out through the week


----------



## predd (Oct 20, 2017)

Raspberry Hashplant #2 day 39 from flip....could be a keeper.....I went 5/8 on girls and have it narrowed down to 3 I think  ....also have 3 wolfpack's finishing up. I'm guessing this is a Goji leaner as the other 4 have smaller calaxes as far as smell goes they are all pretty mild one earthy one and the rest just have a slight tropical fruit undertone...let's see after dry and cure and maybe some rosin!( always get a good terp taste with fresh plant rosin)


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 20, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> I don't even know how you guys tell one pheno from another when popping seeds from a known strain. I certainly couldn't trace back characteristics to try and guess where some random shit came from.


I always look up pictures/characteristics of the parents and try and go off that as far as nailing down the traits. Not always easy though and if it's nearly impossible then it may be a nice 50/50 split of the parents.


----------



## natasdaisy (Oct 20, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> Space Monkey = GG4 + Wookie but that takes 9 weeks but saw 63 days on another site.
> Black Raspberry is from Wookie 63 days.
> Bubba Kush 9 weeks.


I got one Black Raz fem from a half pack its can be taken at 8 weeks, its better at 9 tho. stellar plant not too stretchy great yeilder and tastes phenominal, mostly og tasting but there is raz/some kind of berry taste that comes out in cure. wish i had popped more. 
it convinced me to try more bodhi, got one silver mountain fem its at week 10 and still has more to go, smaller buds not a totem pheno for sure but amazingly intense lime/lemon/gas smell. if I like it ill pop the rest ive heard there are shorter flowering better yeilding phenos.
got 2 blueberry hashplant fems and 3 chem91xsnow lotus females about to flower. 
probably about to order a bunch more bodhi the two strains ive run ( and im sure theres better phenos to be found ) made the other plants in my room look pathetic.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 20, 2017)

two gojis and 2 cocoons i think i'll flip to12/12 tonight.there was a bit of a mix up and i received the 3k instead of the 3500k i ordered.Dan from timber was nice enough to let me use the 3k while the 3500k is built.ive lst'd,topped and s-cropped these plants a few times as i have a small space.could any of you guys familiar with cobs give me a little guidance? i need to keep these as short as possible,should i dim the light(400w linear) to 50% and keep it closer to the canopy while i wait for the 3500k? how many inches would you guys recommend?when is the time to set up the scrog netting? after the stretch? im an outdoor guy moving in,first indoor grow,and i plan on having a few mistakes for sure.any tips would be much appreciated


----------



## hillbill (Oct 20, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> two gojis and 2 cocoons i think i'll flip to12/12 tonight.there was a bit of a mix up and i received the 3k instead of the 3500k i ordered.Dan from timber was nice enough to let me use the 3k while the 3500k is built.ive lst'd,topped and s-cropped these plants a few times as i have a small space.could any of you guys familiar with cobs give me a little guidance? i need to keep these as short as possible,should i dim the light(400w linear) to 50% and keep it closer to the canopy while i wait for the 3500k? how many inches would you guys recommend? im an outdoor guy moving in,first indoor grow,and i plan on having a few mistakes for sure.any tips would be much appreciated


Just one. Keep the 3000k!


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 20, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Just one. Keep the 3000k!


i went with the 3500 because i thought it would help with the stretch,going from veg @6500 with the t5's.im thinking about building a cob for my veg cab so maybe its moot (going from 6500k if my cob is lower k)anyways


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 20, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> i went with the 3500 because i thought it would help with the stretch,going from veg @6500 with the t5's.im thinking about building a cob for my veg cab so maybe its moot (going from 6500k if my cob is lower k)anyways


I went with a 3500°k too when selecting my lights. If i were to supplement id add more red. Maybe im wrong but i feel like 3500 is a better overall spectrum. 3000 may yield better? Just my philosophy with very little if any confirmed science behind it! Lol. Either way should grow some damn fine herb.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 20, 2017)

I have 3500 80cri and 3500 90cri and that 90 cri is much redder. I also have a 4000k cob. My choice in replacement would be 3000k 90cri for flower power. They all have great full spectrums with plenty of blue to keep things tidy in veg.


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 20, 2017)

I run vero 29's @ 3000k 90 CRI, and never turning back...


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 20, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> two gojis and 2 cocoons i think i'll flip to12/12 tonight.there was a bit of a mix up and i received the 3k instead of the 3500k i ordered.Dan from timber was nice enough to let me use the 3k while the 3500k is built.ive lst'd,topped and s-cropped these plants a few times as i have a small space.could any of you guys familiar with cobs give me a little guidance? i need to keep these as short as possible,should i dim the light(400w linear) to 50% and keep it closer to the canopy while i wait for the 3500k? how many inches would you guys recommend?when is the time to set up the scrog netting? after the stretch? im an outdoor guy moving in,first indoor grow,and i plan on having a few mistakes for sure.any tips would be much appreciated


If space is a concern, what i do to train is pinch the 2 new fan leaves on each branch that make up the canopy as soon as they are opened up enough to do so. This promotes lower branching to grow out and stunts vertical growth a tad. It does slow down overall growth but makes a beautiful little bush with a nice even canopy if done right. When i scrog, i flip with the net about 4-6” above the canopy. First week or so the plant grows into it, you then have about 2 weeks to weave and train the plant. I use 2x2 or 2.5x2.5 inch spacing making my frame out of 1/2” pvc and using hex head self tapping screws. I string it with masonry line. If doing multiple plants under one net i like to use a contrasting color string to make an + dividing the plant to help keep them girls in line. Dont want them interfering with each other. I used a piece acrossed the middle with this one giving me 2 nets. When this clusterfunk finishes i can cut the net out without fucking up her neighbors who are 3 weeks behind. Be careful of getting too close with cob lighting as they are intense and can cause light stress in a low and slow kind of way. You may not notice any issues until your girl starts growing dicks everywhere. Nobody likes that! Some strains will eat that shit up, others freak out. Something you just sort of figure out.


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 20, 2017)

5000k 80 CRI in the veg tents...


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 20, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> 5000k 80 CRI in the veg tents...


I rock the cree household bulbs, diffusers removed. 10 bulbs over a 2x3 area, [email protected]°k, [email protected]°. Plenty of bodhi gear up in here! Cant get away from t5s for clones and seedlings though.


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 20, 2017)

Main difference I saw from HPS to Cobs, was I had to reduce N, and increase CaMg ... but after a couple of runs everything was dialed in with increased yield, with reduced electricity usage.


----------



## predd (Oct 20, 2017)

My veg tent....30" height lol......I used to rock cree's, but my cheap ass goes to walmart and buy's great value now.....can't tell the difference....see the lone cree survivor, maybe 2?


Cletus clem said:


> I rock the cree household bulbs, diffusers removed. 10 bulbs over a 2x3 area, [email protected]°k, [email protected]°. View attachment 4029869Plenty of bodhi gear up in here! Cant get away from t5s for clones and seedlings though.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 20, 2017)

Space Monkey vaped at 74 days. Held long for seeds. Very hashy, woody and skunky with a fuel/solvent afterburn. Very sticky and more Gold than green. Face numbin potent!


----------



## J Larue (Oct 20, 2017)

More Cowbell @ 29 days.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 20, 2017)

predd said:


> My veg tent....30" height lol......I used to rock cree's, but my cheap ass goes to walmart and buy's great value now.....can't tell the difference....see the lone cree survivor, maybe 2?View attachment 4029900


I get 4 packs of them shits at home depot for 4-5$ depending on color. I forget which is which. The certainly make plants grow! Lemon lotus, from seed. 1 of 3 females out of 6 beanz. Cloning and pruning them all back now. 2 will get transplanted to go into flower in about 2 weeks taking the place of the clusterfunk. The third....who knows!


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 20, 2017)

J Larue said:


> More Cowbell @ 29 days.View attachment 4029978


Have you run it before? Specifically, is that a clone or from seed?


----------



## J Larue (Oct 20, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Have you run it before? Specifically, is that a clone or from seed?


It's from seed; one girl of two seeds popped, and 10 left in the pack. I have a clone of this one just two weeks behind it. Very happy and trouble free to this point.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 20, 2017)

J Larue said:


> It's from seed; one girl of two seeds popped, and 10 left in the pack. I have a clone of this one just two weeks behind it. Very happy and trouble free to this point.


How long did it take to root? I find it to be my fastest rooting strain. Ive had roots poking out the bottom of a rockwool cube in as little as 6 days! Keep me posted, im interested to see what you get.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 20, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> If space is a concern, what i do to train is pinch the 2 new fan leaves on each branch that make up the canopy as soon as they are opened up enough to do so. This promotes lower branching to grow out and stunts vertical growth a tad. It does slow down overall growth but makes a beautiful little bush with a nice even canopy if done right. When i scrog, i flip with the net about 4-6” above the canopy. First week or so the plant grows into it, you then have about 2 weeks to weave and train the plant. I use 2x2 or 2.5x2.5 inch spacing making my frame out of 1/2” pvc and using hex head self tapping screws. I string it with masonry line. If doing multiple plants under one net i like to use a contrasting color string to make an + dividing the plant to help keep them girls in line. Dont want them interfering with each other. View attachment 4029827I used a piece acrossed the middle with this one giving me 2 nets. When this clusterfunk finishes i can cut the net out without fucking up her neighbors who are 3 weeks behind. Be careful of getting too close with cob lighting as they are intense and can cause light stress in a low and slow kind of way. You may not notice any issues until your girl starts growing dicks everywhere. Nobody likes that! Some strains will eat that shit up, others freak out. Something you just sort of figure out.


hey,thanks for the tips cletus,very helpful.ive seen that method of pinching the top two leaves,wild concept but youre right,makes nice bushes.
i love your color coded string idea,im definitely going to steal that idea lol.i decided to go ahead and keep the 3k,depending on what happens with this grow,i may build a 6' cob just for my veg cab with a lower k,which may slow the stretch going to 3k.the t5 is only 4' so i feel im losing 2' down there anyways. i put the cob up tonight at 14" and maybe at 50%.these plants should have been flipped a month ago,i may be in trouble with height,but i'll take that as a learning experience.thanks for your help.beautiful plants btw


----------



## Hotwired (Oct 21, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> I run vero 29 3 cob rigs from rapid led. 3500°k, draw 260 atw, 240 to the chips. 36v chips [email protected] 2100ma. The tents are 2.5x2.5x5. I find these setups to be a bit intense if i let stuff get too tall, the scrog training helps. In the event that its too much light for them i can dial back the driver a touch. For nutes and such, the better part of the nectar for the gods line in promix hp fortified with some worm castings and composted chicken manure. I also run mammoth p in flower and slf-100 the with every feeding. They get weekly aact foliar and root drench as well as weekly aloe foliar and root drench.


Thanks for the reply clem. slf-100 with every feeding? This stuff works mixed in with nutes? What does it do for you? If it helps with nutrient lockout then that's exactly what I need. That's one of the main problems I'm having. They seem to drink very slowly for 2 gallon pots. Every 3 to 4 days in that size seems a bit long to me. I can only get 2 feeds a week because of this.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 21, 2017)

Hotwired said:


> Thanks for the reply clem. slf-100 with every feeding? This stuff works mixed in with nutes? What does it do for you? If it helps with nutrient lockout then that's exactly what I need. That's one of the main problems I'm having. They seem to drink very slowly for 2 gallon pots. Every 3 to 4 days in that size seems a bit long to me. I can only get 2 feeds a week because of this.


With every feeding, which is every watering in flower. Once or so a week in veg. Its a bacterial/enzyme, they work together to help break down all sorts of things. Nftg nutes have alot of particulate matter that builds up on the top a bit. It helps keep that stuff working for the plant. It will also break down salts and organic matter, a primo digester. It sounds like you may have transplanted sooner than necessary? I like to take time to develop a dense root system. I like to see the plant drying out its container in a day before i transplant.


----------



## Hotwired (Oct 21, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> With every feeding, which is every watering in flower. Once or so a week in veg. Its a bacterial/enzyme, they work together to help break down all sorts of things. Nftg nutes have alot of particulate matter that builds up on the top a bit. It helps keep that stuff working for the plant. It will also break down salts and organic matter, a primo digester. It sounds like you may have transplanted sooner than necessary? I like to take time to develop a dense root system. I like to see the plant drying out its container in a day before i transplant.


I believe you may have nailed that for me. I have always noticed a small root mass when cleaning out my pots. 

I run a perpetual garden so everything is timed. I veg my clones for 3 weeks then transplant from a 1 gallon pot to a 2 gallon for an additional week. Then right into flower. They probably need one extra week before flowering to get a better root mass after the transplant. I think it would be better to just put them in the 2's and let them finish in there. This way they will build up a better root mass and will drink more during flower without the transplant stress. Good idea?


----------



## numberfour (Oct 21, 2017)

Purple Sunshine 
Day 61
 

Close up of those trics
 
Starting to show a little colour now, impressed with this cross so far. Responded well to being topped, good strong stems, solid frosty buds and this one smells more diesel / fuel than anything. Looking forward to tasting time. Will be running this cross again next run.

One of two Gojis from this run, not grown well this run but still putting put those big dense frosty buds


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 21, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Purple Sunshine
> Day 61
> View attachment 4030184
> 
> ...


Damn I hope mine comes out looking half as good as yours fam. Great fucking job!!!


----------



## Serva (Oct 21, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Purple Sunshine
> Day 61
> View attachment 4030184
> 
> ...


I like what I see! Lucky you!  all my Purple Sunshine girls (5 or 6) were producing nanners, kept one to have a second run, just to get it clear. All the plants were really sensitive to nutrients, so I have to eliminate this last mistake from my side, to fully confirm! And I still have 4 seeds left. But this strain really dissapointed me, but the Chem D x SSDD freebie was a nice suprise!


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 21, 2017)

Usually people ask about the most potent, higher THC or even lower CBD strains, but I would like to know what would be your favorite strains for daytime or waking and baking. Most of the time I don´t feel like feeling wasted, but love smoking, so I´m looking for middle to low potency with terpene richness, brain and energetic highs. Would love to read what you have to say!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 21, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Purple Sunshine
> Day 61
> View attachment 4030184
> 
> ...


That Purple Sunshine looks amazing. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 21, 2017)

Hotwired said:


> I believe you may have nailed that for me. I have always noticed a small root mass when cleaning out my pots.
> 
> I run a perpetual garden so everything is timed. I veg my clones for 3 weeks then transplant from a 1 gallon pot to a 2 gallon for an additional week. Then right into flower. They probably need one extra week before flowering to get a better root mass after the transplant. I think it would be better to just put them in the 2's and let them finish in there. This way they will build up a better root mass and will drink more during flower without the transplant stress. Good idea?


I was actually saying the oposite lol, but sounds like that wouldnt work for you. 
 Lemon lotus, first run. This is what i want to see when i transplant. I start seeds in a 4x4x4 square pot, clones in solo cups, and keep them there till i see this. From there its into 5x5x7 square pots that i modify to air prune. They stay in there till its time to flower. A week or so before flower, i score the outside with a scalpel and into a 2-3 gal pot. This works for me because my veg is like a nursery. My tents are for seed runs, pheno selection and overstock. I have a flower room with a friend as well. Its been down for a bit but will be back up and going very soon! I supply the stock for that so its a constant juggle of selecting and preserving cuts, popping new stuff and not getting completely overgrown. 
 Lemon lotus. 2/3 girls from 6 popped. Cloned, pruned and transplanted last night. Clusterfunk comes down wednesday, these 2 will take that spot friday or so. Speaking of clusterfunk, some clusters of funk....  day 56.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 21, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn I hope mine comes out looking half as good as yours fam. Great fucking job!!!


Cheers @Vato_504 good luck with your hunt bro



Serva said:


> I like what I see! Lucky you!  all my Purple Sunshine girls (5 or 6) were producing nanners, kept one to have a second run, just to get it clear. All the plants were really sensitive to nutrients, so I have to eliminate this last mistake from my side, to fully confirm! And I still have 4 seeds left. But this strain really dissapointed me, but the Chem D x SSDD freebie was a nice suprise!


Thanks @Serva I've kept a close eye on this Purple Sunshine since your post a while back about the nanners. There's not too many grow reports on line of this strain, even IG is only showing 3 people (including) me so its hard to see if your circumstance is common or not. Hope the one you kept comes through for you on the second run


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 21, 2017)

Serva said:


> I like what I see! Lucky you!  all my Purple Sunshine girls (5 or 6) were producing nanners, kept one to have a second run, just to get it clear. All the plants were really sensitive to nutrients, so I have to eliminate this last mistake from my side, to fully confirm! And I still have 4 seeds left. But this strain really dissapointed me, but the Chem D x SSDD freebie was a nice suprise!


Whats your lighting situation?


----------



## HydroChemBot (Oct 21, 2017)

Hippy Slayer, Tigermelon, Bubbashine x Instant Kharma


----------



## hillbill (Oct 21, 2017)

Got my ASS up 4/4 up from the dirt!. Got a couple f1 Space Monkeys and dozens of F2s. If you haven't played with the Monkey yet, get with it! May do a Monkey, Sour Bubble cross both ways.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Oct 21, 2017)

Beautiful buds on this thread!

Unfortunately my lucky charms #8 x Orgasmatron testers have not gone well. Popped 8 beans. 5 males, 3 herms.

I'm deciding to keep this hermie because the balls were all down low and the rest seems fine. Plucking them off as there are not too many. I've seen this on cookies, hopefully they will stay away. Fingers crossed this is worth it. I've got a decent hole in my regular flower tent because none of these testers worked out. 

Branchy as hell and stretched like 2x easy. Looks like is just now flowering. We'll see if these stems can support some bud.


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 21, 2017)

*



*


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Oct 21, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> I run vero 29's @ 3000k 90 CRI, and never turning back...


bro what driver are you using and where did you grab the V29's?

I have an old optic vero and one of the cobs is out. I havent diagnosed the problem but expecting that I'll need to swap out the cob.

Thanks man.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 21, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> bro what driver are you using and where did you grab the V29's?
> 
> I have an old optic vero and one of the cobs is out. I havent diagnosed the problem but expecting that I'll need to swap out the cob.
> 
> Thanks man.


Rapid led has been great to deal with and good prices. Cobkits is great too but i dont think he carries veros. @CobKits


----------



## Serva (Oct 22, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Whats your lighting situation?


I have flowered them all under different circumstances.
3 went outdoor flowering from indoor veg (there I had the least problems, one of them I kept)
1 was flowering indoors (12/12) mostly under 3000K LED strips + Cree XPE2 (most problems, but defintly no light leak; I let her finish outside, because of her purple beautiness)
2 were flowering indoor (11/13) under 4800K LED strips (too many nanners, to allow them to stay in a perpetual system like mine; way too dangerous for me, to try and plug all nanners; possible light leak, but never a problem with other strains)

They all started fine for the first 2 weeks, showing female sings, getting there first hairs, and so on. But suddenly in week 3-4, they were producing massive nanners, some plants went to atleast 30% male dominance.

They were all really sensitive to N especially, having little burnt tips, no crawling, dark green leafs (some would say they look really healthy, not for me  ). I just realized it, because I really use less nutes, and even the earth I am using (which is low on nutes), was too hot for them. And I am reacting like I am allergic to burnt tips, when I see them  
I will try molehill earth mixed with perlite and compost next time, that shouldn't contain too much nutes, and see what I get, because I can't see a problem with my lighting situation.


----------



## Serva (Oct 22, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Usually people ask about the most potent, higher THC or even lower CBD strains, but I would like to know what would be your favorite strains for daytime or waking and baking. Most of the time I don´t feel like feeling wasted, but love smoking, so I´m looking for middle to low potency with terpene richness, brain and energetic highs. Would love to read what you have to say!


I am sorry I can't name you a Bodhi strain, but I have a good time with Tardis (Natural Homegrown Wonders). One of my loudest keeper, transplant smell really good into taste, earthy, hashy, with a fresh lime note (which is a little little bit chemic, like a cleaner solution). Really big crystals (guess because of the high cbd content), and a lot of frostiness. Was nice and easy to slap some nice hash out of her, which I like to mix into joints, for its calming effect. Nothing gets me more calm and relax than Tardis! My go to strain for making coconut oil, for daytime non-smokable use.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 22, 2017)

Serva said:


> I have flowered them all under different circumstances.
> 3 went outdoor flowering from indoor veg (there I had the least problems, one of them I kept)
> 1 was flowering indoors (12/12) mostly under 3000K LED strips + Cree XPE2 (most problems, but defintly no light leak; I let her finish outside, because of her purple beautiness)
> 2 were flowering indoor (11/13) under 4800K LED strips (too many nanners, to allow them to stay in a perpetual system like mine; way too dangerous for me, to try and plug all nanners; possible light leak, but never a problem with other strains)
> ...


My thoughts were your light intensity. My clusterfunk seems to be light sensitive. The cob rig was a bitmuch for her at full intensity. I have meanwell A drivers so i just turn the dimming screw back a touch and she seems happy. Just an idea.


----------



## Serva (Oct 22, 2017)

Yeah, thanks for the input! I realized that my SSDD's are way happier, when I dim down the light in the beginning (it looked like cal def at first 1/3 of the plant), Week 4 I can go back to 100%. I will take attation to intensity when popping rest of the PLSS, and see if I can get a run with her without nanners. One more week and my SSDD is finished, than I can give it another try together with a really funny PLSS branchy bonsai mutant girl


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 22, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Usually people ask about the most potent, higher THC or even lower CBD strains, but I would like to know what would be your favorite strains for daytime or waking and baking. Most of the time I don´t feel like feeling wasted, but love smoking, so I´m looking for middle to low potency with terpene richness, brain and energetic highs. Would love to read what you have to say!


I highly doubt Bodhi has a low-mid potency strain. What about ordering some dried hemp flowers or hemp tea and mixing it in with a smaller amount of some butt kicking Bodhi flowers? I've never tried it, but I'd think it would be a reasonable option to try out.


----------



## Serva (Oct 22, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I highly doubt Bodhi has a low-mid potency strain. What about ordering some dried hemp flowers or hemp tea and mixing it in with a smaller amount of some butt kicking Bodhi flowers? I've never tried it, but I'd think it would be a reasonable option to try out.


Bodhi is giving away his cbd strains for free to people with medical needs, as far as I know. Wasn't barefoot doctor (harlequin x ssdd) a possible high cbd strain, which was going out as feeebies?


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 22, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> bro what driver are you using and where did you grab the V29's?
> 
> I have an old optic vero and one of the cobs is out. I havent diagnosed the problem but expecting that I'll need to swap out the cob.
> 
> Thanks man.


digi-key for cobs and heatsinks ...
I'm using hlg240-c2100b 3 cobs per...


----------



## hillbill (Oct 22, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> bro what driver are you using and where did you grab the V29's?
> 
> I have an old optic vero and one of the cobs is out. I havent diagnosed the problem but expecting that I'll need to swap out the cob.
> 
> Thanks man.


I've had an old Optic 120 fo two years and it is still performing as new. My introduction to COBs and I remember how impressed I was and I was already running 3 Area 51 Cree panels. Those are still good enough to use when needed. Nice lunchbox design. The steel on my case is bubbling and rusting a bit in spots. Great metal prep before paint I guess.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 22, 2017)

Serva said:


> Bodhi is giving away his cbd strains for free to people with medical needs, as far as I know. Wasn't barefoot doctor (harlequin x ssdd) a possible high cbd strain, which was going out as feeebies?


Yeah he was, but I haven't seen any lately. I used to grow Harlequin BX [Harlequin x (Harlequin x AC/DC)] that I got from Bodhi and it was great for pain and relaxing, but it was pretty potent. My buddy was giving oral doses of hash oil to his mom with later stage Alzheimer's and the effects were pretty amazing which makes sense because CBD is actually a strong anti-oxidant and neuro-protector. The effects were not that great from using hash oil made from just high THC strains, just FYI.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 22, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Yeah he was, but I haven't seen any lately. I used to grow Harlequin BX [Harlequin x (Harlequin x AC/DC)] that I got from Bodhi and it was great for pain and relaxing, but it was pretty potent. My buddy was giving oral doses of hash oil to his mom with later stage Alzheimer's and the effects were pretty amazing which makes sense because CBD is actually a strong anti-oxidant and neuro-protector. The effects were not that great from using hash oil made from just high THC strains, just FYI.


this is really cool.my wife's grandmother had alzheimer's.it was awful watching someone slip away from knowing who their own family was.so im assuming ingesting was more effective than smoking,is there any reason why that you know of? and do you think a low daily dose could possibly protects us from dementia/alzheimer's?


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 22, 2017)

So this is what the last round of organically amended native soil grown mostly Bodhi plants looked liked a few weeks or so before the first plants started getting harvested. It was a pretty good round. Quality is topnotch and yield is good overall. I got an outbreak of southern blight (horrible disease) and 3 plants died and 2 others were severally affected in yield, otherwise it was a good round. I had some SSDD, BBHP, Space Monkey, Wolf Pack, Dream Beaver, Skywalker OG x Pipeline (unreleased from Bodhi) and Jamaican x Goji OG (unreleased from Bodhi) and I think that's it from Bodhi. I had one Purple Mayhem (Gooey Breeder) and one GG#4 x Valley OG (bred by a friend) also. It was my first round with Wolf Pack, Space Monkey and BBHP which were all great IMO.

 
Here's a nug shot of one of the Wolf Pack plants. Lovely smell. I haven't got any trimmed up yet so I don't have a smoke report yet, but as of right now it's sticking around for the long haul.



Here's a dried nug shot of some my Space Monkey #3. The pic isn't great, but I just snapped a quick pic as it was headed out the door. It got trimmed up on Friday and was out the door on Saturday, ha ha. My buddy grabbed it up and he has an amazing nose. He's my go to guy for getting the nuances of aromas. I like the scent and I thought it was kind of perfume-y smelling, but couldn't quite put my finger on it. My wife said it smelled like a pine forest which I didn't get. My "nose" guy said it smells like WD-40, carrots, onions, garlic powder, pine, lemon and eucalyptus in that order. I doubt most people could pick up all those scents. And he said the perfume-y smell is primarily from the WD-40 smell. I believe him, ha ha, it's definitely some terpy herb.
 
Here's some of my BBHP #4. It was totally hashplant leaning in growth and structure; a burly, stout plant. I couldn't tell what it smelled like and neither could my trimmers, but it smells good. My "nose" guy grabbed some of this too. He said it smells like flowers, seaweed, catpiss, trash, pine and damp basement which might sound awful, which it is, but it's awful in a good way, ha ha. Both the BBHP #4 and Space Monkey #3 got horrific reactions from my buddy's girlfriend and he said between the Space Monkey and BBHP it's "the grossest, nastiest smelling batch yet" and he was stoked, ha ha! Interestingly, I did not like the smell of this plant while it was growing. It smelled moldy, but the aroma changed dramatically during the drying/curing process. I was not planning on keeping this one while it was growing, but it is in the running for being a keeper.
 
Here's some of my BBHP#3 nugs. I am planning on keeping this one. It was Blue Dream structured in growth with tons of really dense nugs and has a Blue Dream aroma with some Hashplant funk. I'll get a better description of the aroma today when another one of my buddy's with an incredible nose grabs some. I haven't got final weights in, but I expect it to yield huge. The quality is on the same level as the SM#3 and BBHP#4.
 

More reports to come as stuff keeps getting trimmed up.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 22, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> this is really cool.my wife's grandmother had alzheimer's.it was awful watching someone slip away from knowing who their own family was.so im assuming ingesting was more effective than smoking,is there any reason why that you know of? and do you think a low daily dose could possibly protects us from dementia/alzheimer's?


His mom probably wouldn't have wanted to take it, but my buddy was slipping it in some gummy vitamins and she definitely wouldn't have smoked any, but for the most part I believe that eating canna products is better than smoking for almost all severe health issues. I smoke weed and rarely eat canna products, but for people that I come across with severe chronic or terminal conditions I suggest they just eat hash oil. And yes, I think regular doses of CBD and THC are helpful in preventing neuro-degenerative diseases.


----------



## limonene (Oct 22, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> Beautiful buds on this thread!
> 
> Unfortunately my lucky charms #8 x Orgasmatron testers have not gone well. Popped 8 beans. 5 males, 3 herms.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your bad experience. I didn’t even get to flower my TK x orgasmatron testers. I popped 7 seeds. The structure was pretty nasty from the start. In fact I’ve never had plants that grew like that before, straight up, terrible nodal spacing, no side branching. They looked a little better after I topped them but still just wanted to grow vertically as quickly as possible. When they started showing sex I had 5 males and 2 that were possibly going to be female. I ended up killing all of them, something told me they would cause me issues later down the line, issues I can’t afford to have. It’s a shame as in paper these would have been an amazing genetic mashup. Here’s some photos from the last few weeks, hopefully u can see what I mean about the awful structure.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Oct 22, 2017)

Serva said:


> Bodhi is giving away his cbd strains for free to people with medical needs, as far as I know. Wasn't barefoot doctor (harlequin x ssdd) a possible high cbd strain, which was going out as feeebies?


I got two packs of the barefoot doctor as freebies from GLG last year haven't seen anything new on CBD Freebies. I've started the Daisy May from Stray fox. It's a SunShineDayDream (butter cut) x Good Medicine F2 if anyone is looking for a potential high cbd strain.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 22, 2017)

So ive been teaching a friend of mine how to grow. Weve been splitting bodhi seed orders under the agreement that should we want we have access to each others cuts. First order, goji, ssdd and lemon lotus. Happen to get 12 beanz in all 3. Score. Next order we did differently. We each picked a pack and split the freebies. He got mothers milk, i got dream beaver and we split bingo pajamas. Anyway, i gave him a couple cuts of stuff i had to get him going, meanwile he got a little carried away with the bean popping and overloaded. I was able to go over and sex a few for him, cull out some males and i took 1 goji with me which i sexed yesterday as a male. Damn! So i let him know and he was very happy to bring me over a lovely female! Score. She is ready to clone and flip. Wouldnt you know it i just so happen to have a slot in my next run open. I was going to plug in a super stardawg but it isnt going to be where i would like it to be. Everything should line up perfectly for me to take cuts and flip though the cutting will likely not be rooted when that happens im confident ill be just fine.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 22, 2017)

The new girl...


----------



## Serva (Oct 23, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> I got two packs of the barefoot doctor as freebies from GLG last year haven't seen anything new on CBD Freebies. I've started the Daisy May from Stray fox. It's a SunShineDayDream (butter cut) x Good Medicine F2 if anyone is looking for a potential high cbd strain.


Ohh, I love the genetic! Thanks for the info!


----------



## numberfour (Oct 23, 2017)

Tree of Life
day 63
 

Close up


----------



## natasdaisy (Oct 23, 2017)

Serva said:


> Yeah, thanks for the input! I realized that my SSDD's are way happier, when I dim down the light in the beginning (it looked like cal def at first 1/3 of the plant), Week 4 I can go back to 100%. I will take attation to intensity when popping rest of the PLSS, and see if I can get a run with her without nanners. One more week and my SSDD is finished, than I can give it another try together with a really funny PLSS branchy bonsai mutant girl


 this makes sense i run perpetual under vero29's and citi 1212's and when they go in to the flower room from veg they get much paler light green for about a week then they take off


----------



## Serva (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello bodhi heads, may I ask you to help me please! I am not really hanging around anywhere else, and we are talking here to save bodhi genetic 

Pocket microscope and tablet - my attempt of what I wanna call a picture:


Actually I did a bad mistake, I had a outdoor plant, infested with spider mites, but due to temprature drop in september, it didn't really became a problem. Infection stopped (36°F during the nights), but when I harvested the plant within the last two weeks, it seems, that all these inactive mites now populate my flower cab. My drying cab and everything is haning on one air system, so easy way for them to go into the other parts of the cab. My vegetation area with the mothers is infected the least, I just sprayed them with neemoil+rimulgan / EMa solution, but when I informed myself correctly, it's hard to get rid of them? My first infection within one year of indoor growing, so I am really not used to the enviromental circumstances...

Whats the best way to save my mothers now? I could put together a tent, and seperate them for 2-3 weeks. I can take clones and kill the mites with too high humidity? Or is it all overrated, and letting them in my cab isn't a problem with regular spraying?

What to do with my flower plants? Fighting spider mites on my tomato plants with a tea of garlic, onion, and nettel was really effective, but this doesn't seems to be the proper way this time 

My SSDD#2 is day 52 of 10/14, less infection, though I found a web on one bud yesterday, which I harvested. Just a few mites I was able to find on it. Would like her to go one more week, but she could be harvested. Better do it now, or no problem waiting one more week?

(uhm, looking for the missing pictures...)

SSDD#5 is day 40 (+/- 2) of 12/12, most infected plant. Will need atleast 3 more weeks, would like to save her some how, because I dropped the mother, and it would be my last stach of her =/



SSDD#6 is day 28 (+/- 2) of 12/12, less infection. I have no problem to cut her down, though it would be a lovley pain medicine missing in my rotation, but I have the mother!


Personally I would:
- seperate the mothers into a tent
- let #2 and #5 finish without doing any
- clean everything

- doing some changes to the flower cab
- starting all over in coco (which I wanted to do anyways after the SSDD girls)
- buy some clean cuts for the first round, until my mothers are saved and I can take clean cuts from them again

I would like to keep it as simple as possible... enough to do before the snow is coming =) Thanks for your input!


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 23, 2017)

Serva said:


> Hello bodhi heads, may I ask you to help me please! I am not really hanging around anywhere else, and we are talking here to save bodhi genetic
> 
> Pocket microscope and tablet - my attempt of what I wanna call a picture:
> View attachment 4031709
> ...




That sucks. Good luck with that man, probably try to separate enviroments for future grows.


----------



## Serva (Oct 23, 2017)

Haha, will not do a mistake again...

But what about predator mites? How fast are they when set out? I am running 60% humidity, I could even push it 5-10% up (from my experience in summer), so they feel comfortable. It's also warm enough. Some one with experience?


----------



## N.R.G. (Oct 23, 2017)

Predator mites are a waste of time and money. You're doing the right thing with the neem oil. Spray the plants with a mixture of neem oil and soapy water and do it every 4-5 days. You need to drench the plant, the under leaves and all. The key to the neem oil is to use it as soon as you mix it. It goes bad very fast once mixed with water. They are a pain in the butt but if you stay with it you can get rid of them.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 23, 2017)

Serva said:


> Haha, will not do a mistake again...
> 
> But what about predator mites? How fast are they when set out? I am running 60% humidity, I could even push it 5-10% up (from my experience in summer), so they feel comfortable. It's also warm enough. Some one with experience?


I like to use a blend of peppermint, rosemary and neem oil, emulsified with potassium silicate in veg. You could add some yucca and aloe to help it penetrate (giggity) and bonus plant bennys. Make sure to hit the soil with it as well as this gets it systemic. I try to get a couple shots of this in before i flip
1 oz rosemary essential oil
1 oz peppermint
2 oz neem
15 grams (? I forget, ill get back at ya) potassium silicate
1/4 tsp aloe powder
Yucca to taste. Emulsify the oils with the ps, add to 2 gal water. Shake it like a poloroid picture. Cmon shake it. No really, shake the fucking shit out of it and do it often. Kills on contact. Build a soil also has an essential oils blend pre made. I havnt used it but plan on grabbin a bottle to see how it is. Seems like a good deal.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 23, 2017)

alcohol prolly ain't good for the solution but a little bit of soap will decrease the surface tension a great deal 

alcohol will make it totally miscible, however..........


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 23, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> alcohol prolly ain't good for the solution but a little bit of soap will decrease the surface tension a great deal
> 
> alcohol will make it totally miscible, however..........


In that formula, the yucca and aloe are the surfectant. Im working on another one using soy and olive oil, alcohol, soap and citric acid. Having trouble nailing down the dillution. I can get it to kill mites with a vengance but its a little harsh on the plant. Ill slowly work my way up, applied at 1oz per gallon the other day. Plants didnt mind but wasnt very effective. Ill get it! Wile im in here, just did this up. My chosen appalachin superskunk keep in all her frosty glory. Day 45.


----------



## Serva (Oct 24, 2017)

N.R.G. said:


> Predator mites are a waste of time and money. You're doing the right thing with the neem oil. Spray the plants with a mixture of neem oil and soapy water and do it every 4-5 days. You need to drench the plant, the under leaves and all. The key to the neem oil is to use it as soon as you mix it. It goes bad very fast once mixed with water. They are a pain in the butt but if you stay with it you can get rid of them.


Yeah, I did it like you explained. They were dripping wet, let them 1h outside the tent. When they were dry, back in. Thanks for the tip with the neem, just mixed a big bottle, thought I just could use it again.



completenoobie said:


> alcohol prolly ain't good for the solution but a little bit of soap will decrease the surface tension a great deal
> 
> alcohol will make it totally miscible, however..........


Actually with the rimulgan as emulgator, the solution looks like milk. Perfectly blended, and holding good on the surface, but I could try adding fresh aleo vera juice from a leaf (they are growing under my cannabis) to improve. I will report!



Cletus clem said:


> I like to use a blend of peppermint, rosemary and neem oil, emulsified with potassium silicate in veg. You could add some yucca and aloe to help it penetrate (giggity) and bonus plant bennys. Make sure to hit the soil with it as well as this gets it systemic. I try to get a couple shots of this in before i flip
> 1 oz rosemary essential oil
> 1 oz peppermint
> 2 oz neem
> ...


Do you use this instantly, or make it in advance, to have it ready, when you see mites? Do I get you right, you only use it during veg? What to do with plants in flower?

Thanks for the recipe, I only could get PS dissolved in water. An reason I could't use that instead? Also build a soil seems unreachable for me, with theire shipping costs. Yeah, you have nice vendors there in america 


Normally I have used neem press cake in my pots, and didn't had any problems (I also use it to grow vegetable, giving it in every pot and hole I dig, same as mycos, and there was no problem in the greenhouse his year). And I really can't seperate my cab from the enviroment, and working in the garden outdoor the whole day, will make me bring alot of bugs inside the growroom. But this round neem was empty, so I went without it, and now I am like, damit! 2 mistakes, I will not do again...

Guess it's time to "plant more seeds", to get a few clean girls for the next round... guess I will pop rest of Chem D x SSDD, since I only got males of this pack for now.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 24, 2017)

I make it in 2 gallon batches. I try to spray it weekly in veg. Yes, only veg. In flower, im relying on that sprays residual systemic assistance, hoping ive grown a nice, hearty, high brix plant that bugs wont want to chomp on as well as other foliars i do here and there. Aloe water, compost tea, PS and water, running the nectar for the gods line nutes so they have a foliar spray product called bloom khaos thats sprayed pre flower and for the first 2 weeks of flower. I sends the plants need for calcium into overdrive making it take it in like a fiend. I use the BK everytime i feed for the first 2 weeks. Aloe weekly, compost weekly, silica if i think about it? Im also working on a spray that emulates old stage green cleaner. Safe to spray in flower, kills on contact. See my post to noobie above. BAS is working on their international shipping, maybe rattle their cage here and there? Great resource. They also have some awesome videos and articles on their blog, one of which covers using their silica, powder and liquid. This may give you some ideas? Good luck dude!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 24, 2017)

Rosemary oil has burned plants for me in the past. And not at very high levels as I recall.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 24, 2017)

I don't make homemade mixtures to apply to flowering ladies, but I have made some evil shit that will eradicate or evict outdoor nasties such as chiggers and other bitey ass bugs I hate.

Any essential oil mixed with any alcohol and water pretty much works. I buy whatever I can get cheap, orange oil, citronella, spearmint, cinnamon, etc etc etc.

Arachnids seem to particularly dislike spearmint. All bugs dislike citronella. I have totally dispelled chiggers with a simple solution with oils, alcohol, and water.

I can't even recall which or how many oils I currently have, they are all valuable resources and work well. Especially combined. I don't like peppermint but it is an awesome deterrent.

Garlic, pepper, ginger,.....

The list is infinite. Anything that exudes an oil that can be extracted and concentrated can be weaponized.

Yahoogle diatomaceous earth, evil shit to bugs and basically inert to humans.


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 24, 2017)

Serva said:


> Hello bodhi heads, may I ask you to help me please! I am not really hanging around anywhere else, and we are talking here to save bodhi genetic
> 
> Pocket microscope and tablet - my attempt of what I wanna call a picture:
> View attachment 4031709
> ...


I've had a lot of luck with 4 oz everclear and 2 of each olive oil and hand soap add another 8 oz water. Kills on contact. Found out from an ol timer like green cleaner.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Oct 24, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> I like to use a blend of peppermint, rosemary and neem oil, emulsified with potassium silicate in veg. You could add some yucca and aloe to help it penetrate (giggity) and bonus plant bennys. Make sure to hit the soil with it as well as this gets it systemic. I try to get a couple shots of this in before i flip
> 1 oz rosemary essential oil
> 1 oz peppermint
> 2 oz neem
> ...


Good mix there. Also Liquid Aloe and Liquid Silica with water supposedly works. I do not know the mix but I assume table spoon of each with 1/2 gallon of water. 

I like with a gallon of water:
1. 7-8 drops of Rosemary oil
2. Half teaspoon of Bronners Peppermint soap. 
3. Half teaspoon of Neem oil.
4. A few drops of Dawn or Ivory dish soap.

You can also add a little of Lavender oil, Canola oil ($1 at wal mart.) to that mix. .

You can also use Big Time Exterminator or Nuke Em up to harvest. They have pretty much the same ingredients which is yeast and citric acid.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Oct 24, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> In that formula, the yucca and aloe are the surfectant. Im working on another one using soy and olive oil, alcohol, soap and citric acid. Having trouble nailing down the dillution. I can get it to kill mites with a vengance but its a little harsh on the plant. Ill slowly work my way up, applied at 1oz per gallon the other day. Plants didnt mind but wasnt very effective. Ill get it! Wile im in here, just did this up. My chosen appalachin superskunk keep in all her frosty glory. Day 45. View attachment 4031919


Nice. Is that a Bodhi strain? Is it fast flowering and heavy yield? 

I am looking for fast flowering and heavy yield Bodhi strains but no auto flowers. Thanks.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Oct 24, 2017)

Cezarkush said:


> I've had a lot of luck with 4 oz everclear and 2 of each olive oil and hand soap add another 8 oz water. Kills on contact. Found out from an ol timer like green cleaner.


Everclear? Grain alcohol or is it something to clear up a DWC reservoir? Sorry for the dumb question. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everclear_(alcohol)


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 24, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> Good mix there. Also Liquid Aloe and Liquid Silica with water supposedly works. I do not know the mix but I assume table spoon of each with 1/2 gallon of water.
> 
> I like with a gallon of water:
> 1. 7-8 drops of Rosemary oil
> ...


Ill try that! Ive used nuke em, goid stuff. Oll grab a bottle of big time exterminator at some point. They also have enzymes in them. Pretty sure the enzymes break down the exo skeleton of the critter.


Colo MMJ said:


> Nice. Is that a Bodhi strain? Is it fast flowering and heavy yield?
> 
> I am looking for fast flowering and heavy yield Bodhi strains but no auto flowers. Thanks.


Yes, this is a bodhi strain. Massachusettes superskunk x appalachia. Bodhi dosnt do autos or fems. It is my best yielding strain. Im in small tents so my plants are fairly small, seems like most strains i get about 2oz per plant, app ss is 3. My last run with it i pulled at 60 days but probably couldve gone a bit longer. Im back and forth this run. I have them in front of 2 more cowbells that will finish in 60. I may just harvest the tops of the mc and let the appys and lowers go longer. Cross that bridge when i come to it. Ive seen people let this strain go 11 weeks. I wouldnt let it go that long. 10 tops.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 24, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> Everclear? Grain alcohol or is it something to clear up a DWC reservoir? Sorry for the dumb question.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everclear_(alcohol)


Pretty sure he means grain alcohol.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 24, 2017)

Serva said:


> Haha, will not do a mistake again...
> 
> But what about predator mites? How fast are they when set out? I am running 60% humidity, I could even push it 5-10% up (from my experience in summer), so they feel comfortable. It's also warm enough. Some one with experience?





Serva said:


> Haha, will not do a mistake again...
> 
> But what about predator mites? How fast are they when set out? I am running 60% humidity, I could even push it 5-10% up (from my experience in summer), so they feel comfortable. It's also warm enough. Some one with experience?


Predator mites are the best thing you can do period. It is crazy how effective bug predators are. It is the only thing that has ever put my mind at 100% ease.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 24, 2017)

Got a few beavers wet last night. I color code by strain. I couldnt resist.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Oct 24, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Predator mites are the best thing you can do period. It is crazy how effective bug predators are. It is the only thing that has ever put my mind at 100% ease.


Which specific ones? The newest ones are Swirskis which are supposedly pretty good. The others seem to be really sensitive about the temp and humidity ranges. Also they need to get established pretty much before the mites.

Supposedly Green Lace Wing eggs or larvae will eat everything and they are ravenous. The eggs take 3 days to hatch and they come out as very hungry larvae. Lace Wings are fairly inexpensive too.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 24, 2017)

How about a flower time on Sour Butter x 88G13HP. Anyone experienced or have you ever been experienced? I have one at 66 days and seems close. Nice and bushy and been getting quite frosty after 7 weeks. There is always a sour something smell goin' on. My one girl is average size with good solid buds.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 24, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Got a few beavers wet last night. I color code by strain. I couldnt resist. View attachment 4032316


Wish I could get a wet beaver

And yes everclear is both grain alcohol and a pretty good band. It is a good option to use for these solutions but less expensive alternatives are also good options. Cheap rubbing alcohol works great on vegetation and growth not meant for ingestion, not sure about veg that is to be ingested.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 24, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> Wish I could get a wet beaver
> 
> And yes everclear is both grain alcohol and a pretty good band. It is a good option to use for these solutions but less expensive alternatives are also good options. Cheap rubbing alcohol works great on vegetation and growth not meant for ingestion, not sure about veg that is to be ingested.


I get the technicalgrade 99.9% iso. No additional solvents. Personally, i wouldnt worry about it. There are far worse things you could be spraying on your plants. Its so dilute in these mixtures by the time it gets onto your plants.


----------



## littlegiant (Oct 24, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Got a few beavers wet last night. I color code by strain. I couldnt resist. View attachment 4032316


Nice! Have an unopened pack waiting. Keep us updated w/ pics. Need to rotate the Bodhi stock, so im back to soaking more SSDD before the DB.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 24, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Cant like and agree enough.


I'm just glad our President has a penis lmao instead of a slut who's been passed around the United Nations like joints at the Cannabis Cup


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 24, 2017)

Hey CC, is that 99.9 expensive and where do you get it? I found some ethanol at the drugstore but it has additives and denaturants, specifically denatonium benzoate which Merck says is the most bitter substance known to man. I was so curious I bought a few grams off fleabag and am too scared to taste it. I am sure it would impart nastiness to anything you used it on.

I'm just an aspiring chemist and love to collect chemicals and tech grade solvents are always of interest.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 24, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> Hey CC, is that 99.9 expensive and where do you get it? I found some ethanol at the drugstore but it has additives and denaturants, specifically denatonium benzoate which Merck says is the most bitter substance known to man. I was so curious I bought a few grams off fleabag and am too scared to taste it. I am sure it would impart nastiness to anything you used it on.
> 
> I'm just an aspiring chemist and love to collect chemicals and tech grade solvents are always of interest.


About half the price of everclear. A 1.75L of EC is about $35. I get a whole galllon for the same price at my local hardware store.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 24, 2017)

littlegiant said:


> Nice! Have an unopened pack waiting. Keep us updated w/ pics. Need to rotate the Bodhi stock, so im back to soaking more SSDD before the DB.


Ive got a couple of those waiting. Probably deep winter. Im going to try to pop 4 beans a month. My friend giving me that female goji og was freakin awesome. Those were high on my list, i have this one to check out for now so i can move those to the back of the line! Im going to do at least one more beaver pop, figure out whos on deck from there.


----------



## Rosinallday (Oct 24, 2017)

Outdoor Lavender Jack harvested about 3 weeks ago. Nice dark green bud, furry stems with very strong Wookie scent. these meds made me break out in a sweat the first go around. 3-4 pound harvest.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 24, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> About half the price of everclear. A 1.75L of EC is about $35. I get a whole galllon for the same price at my local hardware store.


Hardware store? Lucky bastard, nothing like that in hardware stores here. Bunch of dirty solvents like acetone and stuff but no tech grade anything esp iso. Can't even find tech grade in a drugstore, it's all that 91% stuff


----------



## jtp92 (Oct 24, 2017)

Home made rso or Phoenix tears from my sugger shake and a quater oz of bud from my blue sunshine still really floral and reall stout my addvice is make it in ur finel contaner becouse its really hard to scrap after lol happy smoking everyone its that time again


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 24, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> Hardware store? Lucky bastard, nothing like that in hardware stores here. Bunch of dirty solvents like acetone and stuff but no tech grade anything esp iso. Can't even find tech grade in a drugstore, it's all that 91% stuff


Ummm, though some hardware stores do carry 99% for plumbers, that was a mental fart. I meant hydro shop, grow shop, whats evs. Just mixed up a batch of seedling mix for these dreamy lil beavers. A brick of coco wet with some yucca and fulvic/humic, little extra perlite, some worm shit and an equal part promix hp. Made 4 gal, should last a wile. 2 more cowbells that are my last 2 in flower that still get nutes to water and then its time to cut down that clusterfunk. Pics to come.


----------



## Serva (Oct 25, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Got a few beavers wet last night. I color code by strain. I couldnt resist. View attachment 4032316


I can't imagine anymore, that I have done it differently. It makes my growers life so much easier, when I have multiple strain, with multiple phenos, in a chaos perpetual...

New start with my last 4 Chem D x SSDD (pink) seeds, had 6 males so far, and an unimpressive girl, and a few CBD tester (green):
 

My quarantined mothers (yello = SSDD, blue = PLSS, green = Tardis, red = Jillybean):


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 25, 2017)

Clusterfunk! Cut n hung. I limb it, clip the fans, give it a h2o2 bath and hang it. Ill buck it friday/sat and put it in paper bags in a tote for a couple days before i jar it. After its jarred for a couple days ill start picking away at cleaning it up. Ive always wet trimmed. Dry trimmed my outdoor harvest out of necessity and i gotta say, its pretty convienient! Not the greatest yield with this run. A little too tall and i think i do better with 4 smaller plants but i wanted to see what 1 big one taking half the tent would do. 4-6” shorter and a 3 gal instead of a 2 wouldve done alot better mes thinks. Its all good, this shits lovely!   My drying tent. A 2x2x4 with a 4” carbon scrubber. Ive got a cool new toy on the way for hanging limbs, for now this works.


----------



## johny22 (Oct 25, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Rosemary oil has burned plants for me in the past. And not at very high levels as I recall.


Yo Hill did you get any sativa effects on your ass?  how was the potency?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 25, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Yo Hill did you get any sativa effects on your ass?  how was the potency?


Yes to Sativa as it is not a late evening high to me. I find myself very active and creative. Thinking about anything and seeing from a different and new angle. Lots of bud to leaf and stem with leaves that were quite narrow. Buds were soft in nature but not really open structure. Taste when vaped was indeed Skunk, earthy and hashy, sometimes lemon and fuel. Hard hitter and active for first hour or two. Light lime green while growing which seems typical for those Skunks.


----------



## lukio (Oct 25, 2017)

space monkey. i'll flip em next week


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 25, 2017)

Heads up. Last calls to stash up on Goji OG F1s (probably a good time to get some more SSDD as well).


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 25, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Heads up. Last calls to stash up on Goji OG F1s (probably a good time to get some more SSDD as well).
> 
> View attachment 4032738


Thanks for the heads up! I just ordered myself 2 more Goji OG for the bank from GLG. Got myself another Wolf Pack as my freebie


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 25, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I just ordered myself 2 more Goji OG for the bank from GLG. Got myself another Wolf Pack as my freebie


Damnit! Would love to check out wolf pack. Was hoping for it as a freebie but shoe did not have. Great pick up dude


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 25, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Damnit! Would love to check out wolf pack. Was hoping for it as a freebie but shoe did not have. Great pick up dude


I have yet to run Goji but it can’t hurt to have a pack or 3 lol.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Oct 25, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I just ordered myself 2 more Goji OG for the bank from GLG. Got myself another Wolf Pack as my freebie


Lucky!! I saw Headies message and I believe Incan may be out as well. Was hoping to get another pack of each lol.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 25, 2017)

Does anyone know what GLG Promo 5 Pack is?


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 25, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Does anyone know what GLG Promo 5 Pack is?


I dont. But that reminded me of a seedsherenow promotion James bean mentioned in his interview with the pot cast. Its a Bodhi 12 seed variety, each variety coming with a vile of pollen from that strain. It comes in a little box with other little bodhi goodies like crystals hes collected, tobacco seeds and such. Sounds pretty bad ass. I guess theyre still working on details. Seems odd though, shn is not a bodhi dealer. Pretty cool interview, havnt finished it yet.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 25, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> I dont. But that reminded me of a seedsherenow promotion James bean mentioned in his interview with the pot cast. Its a Bodhi 12 seed variety, each variety coming with a vile of pollen from that strain. It comes in a little box with other little bodhi goodies like crystals hes collected, tobacco seeds and such. Sounds pretty bad ass. I guess theyre still working on details. Seems odd though, shn is not a bodhi dealer. Pretty cool interview, havnt finished it yet.


Post it please


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 25, 2017)

Yeah, what he said!


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 25, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Post it please


Post what? Its “the pot cast” on sound cloud. Episode 12, james bean. Put it back on, its a co-lab with thseeds. Dunn took bodhis cat piss... male? And studded it out. Im guessing it will be a thseeds listing but it sounds like bodhi is calling the shots. Its 12 strains, 33 seeds of each strain. Gonna be a spendy one but potentially a seed company in a box. He mentioned a similar top dawg project coming in a tackle box. So thatll be a 2nd mortgage on your house and hope it comes with a bottle of reverse. Kidding. Kind of.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 25, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Post what? Its “the pot cast” on sound cloud. Episode 12, james bean. Put it back on, its a co-lab with thseeds. Dunn took bodhis cat piss... male? And studded it out. Im guessing it will be a thseeds listing but it sounds like bodhi is calling the shots. Its 12 strains, 33 seeds of each strain. Gonna be a spendy one but potentially a seed company in a box. He mentioned a similar top dawg project coming in a tackle box. So thatll be a 2nd mortgage on your house and hope it comes with a bottle of reverse. Kidding. Kind of.


He does some really good interviews,he’s a really cool guy aswell grows some killer weed he’s got a really nice Super Snow Lotus x tranquil elephantiser cut he did a while back amongst other things


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 25, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> He does some really good interviews,he’s a really cool guy aswell grows some killer weed he’s got a really nice Super Snow Lotus x tranquil elephantiser cut he did a while back amongst other things


Yeah ive listened to all of them at least partially through. P bud, duke diamond, mr soul and skunk va are all really good. Listened through both bodhi episodes a couple times. Wish he posted a little more often but they are pretty lengthy and in depth so i understand why he dosnt.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Oct 25, 2017)

I believe I have some Goji F1s still not to mention a bunch of new crosses no one has yet
Feel free to pm to get the list 

Peas 
Swampy


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 25, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Yeah ive listened to all of them at least partially through. P bud, duke diamond, mr soul and skunk va are all really good. Listened through both bodhi episodes a couple times. Wish he posted a little more often but they are pretty lengthy and in depth so i understand why he dosnt.


Are you signed up with his Patreon account ?


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 26, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Are you signed up with his Patreon account ?


I am not....any bennys?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 26, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> I am not....any bennys?


Yeah you get member exclusive episodes,the one with James Bean was on Patreon about 6 weeks ago


----------



## JayY2015 (Oct 26, 2017)

Soulmate flowering time?


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 26, 2017)

JayY2015 said:


> Soulmate flowering time?


Sure, why not? Flip em if you gottem.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 26, 2017)

Finished potting all 40 up this afternoon a few of them are really catching my eye I’m most impressed by the Dream Lotus starts one in particular has narrower longer leaves than the others


----------



## johny22 (Oct 26, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Yes to Sativa as it is not a late evening high to me. I find myself very active and creative. Thinking about anything and seeing from a different and new angle. Lots of bud to leaf and stem with leaves that were quite narrow. Buds were soft in nature but not really open structure. Taste when vaped was indeed Skunk, earthy and hashy, sometimes lemon and fuel. Hard hitter and active for first hour or two. Light lime green while growing which seems typical for those Skunks.


Thanks for the smoke report Hill!


----------



## j.t.1986 (Oct 26, 2017)

5 of 5 of my hindu hashplant seeds broke ground, cant wait to see how they turn out. Anyone have any experience with it yet?

Glad i seen that post about the Goji OG , my next purchase was gonna be clusterfunk & goji og with a wolfpack freebie... looks like ill be putting it in sooner than later now lol.


----------



## JayY2015 (Oct 26, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Sure, why not? Flip em if you gottem.


I have one going now..I would like to know what the flowering time is.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 26, 2017)

Just hung a Sour Butter x 88G13HP to dry. Trichs going amber at about 1/6 or so today and not bothering to go cloudy first. This plant swelled and frosted a lot after 7 weeks. Should have an early vape report in a few days. Compact bush with training branches and decent yield potential. 67 days.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 26, 2017)

With that clusterfunk down and out of the way, i can get some good shots of the other 2 more cowbell phenos. #1&5. 1 has that swollen nodular calyx thing going on that #7 did (see previous posts. The super purple one i posted a wile back) i thought i remembered it being more like 2, but that was a long time ago. Starting to purple up, not stacking all that well. Frosty as fuck which is to be expected. Well see how it finishes out. Day 42
   #5 ive been looking forward to. The run from seed looked like it would stack up, grew it way too tall though. Stacking up beautifully. Day 42
  These are clones that were taken 2 weeks into flower. First time ive ever had to do that, took a long time to revert and wernt as full as i wouldve liked when i flipped them but this was more for just getting a look at them. Also a last minute plug in for a blackberry kush i had from bag seed that ended up herming the fuck out, hence them being 3 weeks behind the clusterfunk.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 26, 2017)

JayY2015 said:


> I have one going now..I would like to know what the flowering time is.


I know what you meant. Dont know the answer though. That was a joke. Hyuck hyuck hyuck. 8-10 weeks? Keep an eye on the trichs, itll be ready when its ready. Hope it grows well for ya.


----------



## Rufus the 13th (Oct 26, 2017)

@hillbill just wondering what type of pheno's you got out of how many seeds??? For the S.B. x 88G13/hp...
I started (5) and have two similar ones, one that is stretching like crazy, one that's not too far behind it and one that is super squat... the two similar ones are looking nice ; )


----------



## hillbill (Oct 26, 2017)

Rufus the 13th said:


> @hillbill just wondering what type of pheno's you got out of how many seeds??? For the S.B. x 88G13/hp...
> I started (5) and have two similar ones, one that is stretching like crazy, one that's not too far behind it and one that is super squat... the two similar ones are looking nice ; )


I only had one girl out of 4 I think. I picked this as a freebie since I liked Secret Chief with the same dad. My plant is similar to the Secret Chief in structure. SC buds get silly tight during cure.


----------



## Rufus the 13th (Oct 26, 2017)

Rember how the males grew?
I'm really hoping the two extremely stretchy ones grow balls... I just bent them over... LOL! I'm already tempted to toss them... 4 of the 5 broke ground Oct. 3rd...


----------



## hillbill (Oct 26, 2017)

Seems like they bolted at about 4 weeks out of dirt. They were similar to each other and the female. Males were very vigorous.


----------



## Rufus the 13th (Oct 26, 2017)

Thank you sir!
I enjoy reading your posts... fyi...


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 26, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Heads up. Last calls to stash up on Goji OG F1s (probably a good time to get some more SSDD as well).
> 
> View attachment 4032738


fuck, shit, goddamn. I can't really afford this right now. That Goji is at the very top of my wish list and it is going to hurt me pretty bad to have to be forced to spend what I don't have right now.

this sucks, everybody is running out at the worst time for me


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 27, 2017)

All into their new pots,starting to see a few I like the look of now


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 27, 2017)

Has anyone started growing Goji OG x SSDD yet? I’m assuming that’ll be an awesome cross. Just wondering if anyone has info on it


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Oct 27, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I'm just glad our President has a penis lmao instead of a slut who's been passed around the United Nations like joints at the Cannabis Cup


he has a penis as a head.


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Oct 27, 2017)

the only thing that frustrates me about Bodhi is he doesn't give enough information on his new strains.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 27, 2017)

resinousflowers420 said:


> he has a penis as a head.


thanks for the grade school reply don't forget your peanut butter & jelly sandwich that your mom made for you for school today


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 27, 2017)

resinousflowers420 said:


> the only thing that frustrates me about Bodhi is he doesn't give enough information on his new strains.


Seriously since he's not a one strain wonder, one would think the dude has his hands full creating new genetics that kick ass , he gives you the basic names of what was crossed to make it like most breeders


----------



## Serva (Oct 27, 2017)

He always gives more infos, you just need to talk and be a little patient. Ask him on breedbay for example, I also saw guys posting infos from personal email communication with him, or instagram, check out his seed collection threads on bb, where he is talking alot, and posting wonderful photos.

For the goji x ssdd, what you want to know? As far as I know it´s the retired ssdd male, as all ssdd crossed, they are limited. There should be alot of great males under the ssdd seeds, giving on greatly the traits of frostiness, pain relief, and super mellow high (this sunshine is soo unique). The goji mother is his own f2, the raspberry pheno (raz cut).

The cross will bring out now a few leaning to ssdd, a few leaning to goji, but most will be crazy mixing of both of them, as we are not talking stabilized genetics.

(If I told any bullshit, please correct me!)


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 27, 2017)

Dream beaver pop not going the greatest wet 4, 1 popped the other day, into soil it went. 1 popped last night, same. First one hasnt broken ground. These were wet tues night. Ive never had seeds go like this. Anybody else ever have troubles with DB?


----------



## Schmarmpit (Oct 27, 2017)

I was foolish to think the stretch was over last week on my lone LC#8 X Orgasmatron tester. Thing grew another foot easy, looking at a 3X stretch on this one. I've never had any plant like this. I grow under 315CMH and it keeps things relatively squat but....I pray it's finally done. Anyone else out there running these things? @cuddlesthesheep ?

Feast your eyes on those internodes! I got like 6 inches between bud sites lol. I do have a clone of this going. Depending on end product and herm status (still good so far, only lower bits had them) I may give it another go and just top it every day and flower real squat.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Oct 27, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> I was foolish to think the stretch was over last week on my lone LC#8 X Orgasmatron tester. Thing grew another foot easy, looking at a 3X stretch on this one. I've never had any plant like this. I grow under 315CMH and it keeps things relatively squat but....I pray it's finally done. Anyone else out there running these things? @cuddlesthesheep ?
> 
> Feast your eyes on those internodes! I got like 6 inches between bud sites lol. I do have a clone of this going. Depending on end product and herm status (still good so far, only lower bits had them) I may give it another go and just top it every day and flower real squat.
> View attachment 4033723


Wow. I'm just about to start flower and I been training the heck out of them in fear that this would happen. I have had a ridiculous amount of males from my tester pack. Out of 10 one didn't pop and I have culled 6 males already. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Serva (Oct 27, 2017)

You could higher the temprature during the night phase. Im really restricted in height (2.5ft), and it helped me alot to run nearlly same temprature at day and night!


----------



## Schmarmpit (Oct 27, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Wow. I'm just about to start flower and I been training the heck out of them in fear that this would happen. I have had a ridiculous amount of males from my tester pack. Out of 10 one didn't pop and I have culled 6 males already. Fingers crossed.


I had the same thing, and every female turned out to be a herm so watch out. This was the least herm of them and I'm cautiously proceeding. I hope you have better luck than me.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 27, 2017)

Serva said:


> He always gives more infos, you just need to talk and be a little patient. Ask him on breedbay for example, I also saw guys posting infos from personal email communication with him, or instagram, check out his seed collection threads on bb, where he is talking alot, and posting wonderful photos.
> 
> For the goji x ssdd, what you want to know? As far as I know it´s the retired ssdd male, as all ssdd crossed, they are limited. There should be alot of great males under the ssdd seeds, giving on greatly the traits of frostiness, pain relief, and super mellow high (this sunshine is soo unique). The goji mother is his own f2, the raspberry pheno (raz cut).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Serva. I think I’m going to go ahead and order myself a few packs of the Goji Daydream


----------



## strayfox gear (Oct 27, 2017)

Nice job @Serva ..I ran the Gogi/ssdd and absolutely loved it. 

If anyone has elf snack, that line is super crazy too. Definitley in my top 3 from bodhi.


88 Cherries


----------



## hillbill (Oct 27, 2017)

Half off subject but I have four Purple Mountain Majesty from Greenpoint in veg and lookin' good. It's a Goji x Stardawg. Got 4 little seedling ASSes also. About to test vape Sour Butter x 88G13/HP. Most of the plant just starting to dry.


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 27, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> If anyone has elf snack, that line is super crazy too. Definitley in my top 3 from bodhi.


What is this elf snack you speak of?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 27, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Dream beaver pop not going the greatest wet 4, 1 popped the other day, into soil it went. 1 popped last night, same. First one hasnt broken ground. These were wet tues night. Ive never had seeds go like this. Anybody else ever have troubles with DB?


I got 10/11,they had been stored in the fridge for a couple of years too.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 27, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I got 10/11,they had been stored in the fridge for a couple of years too.


Thanks man. I just got mine a few weeks ago. Not passing jugment yet, still got 7 more tries. Wish i could just pop whole packs! I put the 2 non sprouters in water and they sunk so ill put them back in the pt and give them a couple more days.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 27, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Thanks man. I just got mine a few weeks ago. Not passing jugment yet, still got 7 more tries. Wish i could just pop whole packs! I put the 2 non sprouters in water and they sunk so ill put them back in the pt and give them a couple more days.


Hope you get a few to go for you,we are just about to hit summer so it's a good time to start seeds with the warm temps,the only ones I had issues were the silver lotus had 3-4 that didn't even look like doing anything but you get that from time to time


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 28, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Hope you get a few to go for you,we are just about to hit summer so it's a good time to start seeds with the warm temps,the only ones I had issues were the silver lotus had 3-4 that didn't even look like doing anything but you get that from time to time


1 has broken soil! Thats a start. On a different note....More cowbell pheno #1 is storming the gates, pleading its case for preservation. I was just saying to someone yesterday i didnt think it had much of a shot to outperform #2. She mustve overheard me packed on a nice frosty layer overnight! Its all going to come down to the smoke but good lord. Heres some #2 for comparison


----------



## Rosinallday (Oct 28, 2017)

Got some seeds from the outdoor breeding project/pollin chuck. Brother's Grimm C99/Mountain Temple and below BG Apollo 11/Dragon's Blood HP blood male. Also have some nice Rosetta Stone/Mountain Temple I'm excited about..Plenty more to sort out.


----------



## lukio (Oct 28, 2017)

Definitely frost in veg?! Space Monkey waits for nobody


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 28, 2017)

Dragon fruit


----------



## hillbill (Oct 28, 2017)

lukio said:


> Definitely frost in veg?! Space Monkey waits for nobody
> 
> View attachment 4034114 View attachment 4034115


Space Monkey is a different animal. Just made F2s and I think I have 3 left from Bodhi. I feel inspired to vape some right now. Monkey Power!


----------



## Tstat (Oct 28, 2017)

Here are 6 Gojis in 2 tubs (RDWC) under about 400 watts of COB goodness:


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 28, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Here are 6 Gojis in 2 tubs (RDWC) under about 400 watts of COB goodness:


What size room u in with that led also what LEDs are you running?


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 28, 2017)

SO pissed. Fukn lost my pack of space monkey either at the gas station or the post office. Hopefully at least a grower found em, but i highly doubt it, its AZ.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 28, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> SO pissed. Fukn lost my pack of space monkey either at the gas station or the post office. Hopefully at least a grower found em, but i highly doubt it, its AZ.


That totally sucks! That’s a strain I’d like to have in the collection also


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 28, 2017)

... so instead i popped Green Lotus and 5 of @strayfox gear 's ( skunk va× big sur holy bud). Whats up w this cross stray? The curiosity alone made me pop em! Sounded potent.


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 28, 2017)

@JDGreen this goji×snow lotus smells absolutely wonderful! Cedar, pine, fuel, w a slight touch of "purp" scent. Delicious, cant wait to harvest and sample in another couple weeks.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 28, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> SO pissed. Fukn lost my pack of space monkey either at the gas station or the post office. Hopefully at least a grower found em, but i highly doubt it, its AZ.


I would go back and obsessively search those areas for several days. Just my sickness, but I would get up and order another pack reeeeaaaal soooon!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Oct 28, 2017)

Looks like I got 3 females from my LC x Orgasmatron testers. These things are lanky as hell. Been pinching and bending to no avail.


----------



## littlegiant (Oct 29, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> SO pissed. Fukn lost my pack of space monkey either at the gas station or the post office. Hopefully at least a grower found em, but i highly doubt it, its AZ.


What on earth were you doing walking around with Bodhi gear in your pocket? I was thinkin maybe you picked up your beans at the post office, couldn't fuckin wait till you got home to open up the package. Other then that im clueless.. Be a hell of a find though.


----------



## lukio (Oct 29, 2017)

sorry for your loss @apbx720 !


----------



## JeffSessions (Oct 29, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> fuck, shit, goddamn. I can't really afford this right now. That Goji is at the very top of my wish list and it is going to hurt me pretty bad to have to be forced to spend what I don't have right now.
> 
> this sucks, everybody is running out at the worst time for me


Deep breaths. You don't need all the strains. Listen to that Bodhi interview (again?). Get one good strain, back cross it, and you'll have hundreds or thousands of seeds to work with.



Cletus clem said:


> Dream beaver pop not going the greatest wet 4, 1 popped the other day, into soil it went. 1 popped last night, same. First one hasnt broken ground. These were wet tues night. Ive never had seeds go like this. Anybody else ever have troubles with DB?


When I started a pack, 2 didn't germinate & 1 needed help emerging. Of the remaining 8, 5 are healthy and 3 are weird little runty mutants. I thought I'd had a weird batch of Tupur and burned the snot out of 'em. I'll grow the runts out and clone them to see if the clones show normal vigor or fail to thrive as the moms have.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 29, 2017)

I ordered 2 more packs of seeds. I’m getting Goji Daydream! They should be killer whenever I get around to them! I get a free mystery Bodhi pack to boot. It’ll be like Christmas waiting for this to arrive


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I ordered 2 more packs of seeds. I’m getting Goji Daydream! They should be killer whenever I get around to them! I get a free mystery Bodhi pack to boot. It’ll be like Christmas waiting for this to arrive


Sweet. Let us know how they go! Just for kicks, I plan to make my own Goji x SSDD and SSDD x Goji F1s. Just this week I got my first Goji F2s and Goji x Jabba


----------



## Tstat (Oct 29, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> What size room u in with that led also what LEDs are you running?


Well, the active grow space (flowering) is 7x3. It's a DYI RDWC system with 6 tubs. I can grow anywhere between 6 and 18 plants. The photo just shows 2 tubs, so there are 3 lights above that particular section, 6 in all for 900 watts. I used to run 1600 watts of HPS. I get better results now and Goji just loves it for some reason!

The cobs are a mish mash of 3000k and 3500k Veros. I have a couple of homemade double cobs, a couple of Timber double frames, and 2 Northern Grow lights.


----------



## Tstat (Oct 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I get a free mystery Bodhi pack to boot.


Where did you order from? I'm about ready for another order! 

Right now I have Goji, SSDD, Wolf Pack, Space Monkey, and Hindu Hashplant. Any suggestions for a few more? Maybe something much different than what I currently have? I love the Goji (obviously), the WP got seeded first time around, so I don't know how well it will really do yet. The others are still in the sexing stage...


----------



## predd (Oct 29, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Where did you order from? I'm about ready for another order!
> 
> Right now I have Goji, SSDD, Wolf Pack, Space Monkey, and Hindu Hashplant. Any suggestions for a few more? Maybe something much different than what I currently have? I love the Goji (obviously), the WP got seeded first time around, so I don't know how well it will really do yet. The others are still in the sexing stage...


Just chopped a few wolf packs.....pretty nice, I'm getting a creamy bubblegum terp profile from all 3....might have 1 keeper


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 29, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Where did you order from? I'm about ready for another order!
> 
> Right now I have Goji, SSDD, Wolf Pack, Space Monkey, and Hindu Hashplant. Any suggestions for a few more? Maybe something much different than what I currently have? I love the Goji (obviously), the WP got seeded first time around, so I don't know how well it will really do yet. The others are still in the sexing stage...


I ordered from @Swamp Thing. Send him a PM about his stock list. His Bodhi are $65 per pack. Buy 2 get 1 free. He picks your Bodhi freebie though which is cool with me.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 29, 2017)

predd said:


> Just chopped a few wolf packs.....pretty nice, I'm getting a creamy bubblegum terp profile from all 3....might have 1 keeper


Any pics of the WP? I have a few packs. Very curious about them.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 29, 2017)

Hey there Bodhi folks! I dropped 4x More Cowbells. All 4x cracked, but only 3 developed. Had a male and a female show about 2 weeks ago, and finally the 3rd showed female today. It's been 57 days since I dropped them. All 3 seem to be close to the same pheno, and have really tight nodes.

I haven't grown these out before, so I've no idea what they'll do. Normally I don't do much training on the 1st run of new strains, but thought I'd ask the collective B consciousness if I should top these? I was under the impression MC was a pretty stretchy gal, but these ain't like that!

Anyone have any experience with a pheno like this?





I think I'll name this one Eileen, lol! 


Even the male looks like a similar pheno. I think I'll hang onto him for a while.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 29, 2017)

Jeeze sorry about the repitition, every time I edit it gets worse, too, lol! 

And, while I've y'alls attention... anybody know what causes this twisty leaf thing? I have a Lemon Wookie that likes to do it too!


----------



## predd (Oct 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Any pics of the WP? I have a few packs. Very curious about them.


chopping the last one tomorrow, I'll take a few pics, I had 3 seeds left...I popped them a week ago hehe.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 29, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> Deep breaths. You don't need all the strains. Listen to that Bodhi interview (again?). Get one good strain, back cross it, and you'll have hundreds or thousands of seeds to work with.


I am looking for something that works for me and am having real trouble finding anything. I haven't found a single keeper yet but I've only popped 3 Bodhi SSDD so far. To be fair, there are those on here who have less space than I and are running five plus strains.

If I find something that works for me I'll stop buying seeds. JK, I'll be addicted to seeds even if I stop growing


----------



## Tstat (Oct 29, 2017)

She said yes!
Hehe, so I cleverly have been talking up Bodhi to the wife, telling her how well I am doing with the crosses, etc. BTW, she doesn't use MJ or care one bit about it. Today I told her I'll be harvesting again soon and how Goji is a game changer, etc. Then I said I probably needed another 3 packs 

My buddy always tells me how lucky I am to have her cause she puts up with all my shit, LOL! 

OK, probably going GLG or Dean... give some suggestions!!


----------



## HydroChemBot (Oct 29, 2017)

So it sounds like the Orgasmatron has some stretching issues, I'm wondering what else it brings to the party?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 29, 2017)

Tstat said:


> She said yes!
> Hehe, so I cleverly have been talking up Bodhi to the wife, telling her how well I am doing with the crosses, etc. BTW, she doesn't use MJ or care one bit about it. Today I told her I'll be harvesting again soon and how Goji is a game changer, etc. Then I said I probably needed another 3 packs
> 
> My buddy always tells me how lucky I am to have her cause she puts up with all my shit, LOL!
> ...


A few that are on my want list are White Sunshine (The White x SSDD), Mothers Milk (nepali og x appalachia) and Field Trip (GSC x SSDD). For freebie I’d grab another Wolf Pack. Can’t get it anywhere else other then GLG that I know of.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 29, 2017)

I have potent Space Monkey pollen and f2 seeds. The Monkey will meet other ladies soon, some from Greenpoint maybe and Peak Seeds also. Recommend the Monkey every chance I get. It can put some spaces in your head. Pretty intense fun high. Hate to use the word but psychedelic in a minor key. Just forgot to take a pull on a whole vaping cycle. Reloading!


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 29, 2017)

littlegiant said:


> What on earth were you doing walking around with Bodhi gear in your pocket? I was thinkin maybe you picked up your beans at the post office, couldn't fuckin wait till you got home to open up the package. Other then that im clueless.. Be a hell of a find though.


Kind of a long story. My home and my grow are 2 different places. So i keep my sacred genetics w me at home, better storage conditions. I put then in my backpack to bring to the grow. Also i had a wad of cash in that same pocket. All i can think of is when i stopped to get gas i grabbed the cash from my bag, i guess maybe the pack got in between the wad of cash and i didnt know and must have dropped it unknowingly. Only 2 places i coulda done that was the store or P.O.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 29, 2017)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Hey there Bodhi folks! I dropped 4x More Cowbells. All 4x cracked, but only 3 developed. Had a male and a female show about 2 weeks ago, and finally the 3rd showed female today. It's been 57 days since I dropped them. All 3 seem to be close to the same pheno, and have really tight nodes.
> 
> I haven't grown these out before, so I've no idea what they'll do. Normally I don't do much training on the 1st run of new strains, but thought I'd ask the collective B consciousness if I should top these? I was under the impression MC was a pretty stretchy gal, but these ain't like that!
> 
> ...


Wow! You sure thats more cowbell!?!? Lol. I had to train the shit out of all mine except #5. Like yours, branchy and tight node spacing. I posted flowering pics of it recently if you want to check it out, probably only a couple pags back.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 29, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Wow! You sure thats more cowbell!?!? Lol. I had to train the shit out of all mine except #5. Like yours, branchy and tight node spacing. I posted flowering pics of it recently if you want to check it out, probably only a couple pags back.


Ha, your pics are what made me ask, lol! I wasn't sure what I had! I just upcanned the ladies to 1 gallon pots, and was going to let them veg for 2-3 more weeks, then into 3 gallon at the flip, but there's limited headroom. I don't want things to get too out of control, well, maybe a little, lol!


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Oct 29, 2017)

Swamp Thing said:


> I believe I have some Goji F1s still not to mention a bunch of new crosses no one has yet
> Feel free to pm to get the list
> 
> Peas
> Swampy


 Hey man, I'm a bit of a creeper... Don't have enough (any posts really) to pm. I'm looking for lazy lightning and space monkey. My usual seed bank is sold out. Any way we can make this happen?


----------



## numberfour (Oct 29, 2017)

Purple Sunshine
Day 69 and harvested
 

 

on the chopping board
 

...buds are frosty and dense, diesel fuel terps, smoke report in a few weeks.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 29, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Purple Sunshine
> Day 69 and harvested
> View attachment 4034942
> 
> ...


Damn you put your foot on her neck fam. Man I pray mine comes out looking halfway like that. Good job 4


----------



## Craigson (Oct 29, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Where did you order from? I'm about ready for another order!
> 
> Right now I have Goji, SSDD, Wolf Pack, Space Monkey, and Hindu Hashplant. Any suggestions for a few more? Maybe something much different than what I currently have? I love the Goji (obviously), the WP got seeded first time around, so I don't know how well it will really do yet. The others are still in the sexing stage...


Granola funk looks bomb.
Sunshine 4 if you can find it.
Secret chief if you like heavy kush indicas


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Oct 29, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Granola funk looks bomb.
> Sunshine 4 if you can find it.
> Secret chief if you like heavy kush indicas


I just ordered the granola funk and the black raspberry. Got my heart set on the lazy lightning and the space monkey. Those wookie crosses look righteous but I got a soft spot for headband. I have a feeling that the loompa headband that bodhi uses is probably better than great. His genetics are hard to source up here in Canada


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Oct 29, 2017)

Hey... thanks gorilla. I appreciate it.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 29, 2017)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> Hey... thanks gorilla. I appreciate it.


No problem brother. Great choice with Space Monkey. It’s on my want list too


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Oct 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> No problem brother. Great choice with Space Monkey. It’s on my want list too


I've been eyeing that one for awhile... but as soon as it hits the shelves it's gone. I'm stoked to try some bodhi gear... I just hope the ones ordered make it over the border. I had a couple packages intercepted from Europe last year so I've been weary of those seed banks lately.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 29, 2017)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I've been eyeing that one for awhile... but as soon as it hits the shelves it's gone. I'm stoked to try some bodhi gear... I just hope the ones ordered make it over the border. I had a couple packages intercepted from Europe last year so I've been weary of those seed banks lately.


I have lots of Bodhis gear but have yet to test any out yet. I love coming to this thread to see all the great pics and info. Nothing but respect for Bodhi and his fans


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I have lots of Bodhis gear but have yet to test any out yet. I love coming to this thread to see all the great pics and info. Nothing but respect for Bodhi and his fans


Whatchu groing on then mang?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 29, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Whatchu groing on then mang?


This round I have Candida CD-1 growing for my mother. She has finally agreed to try a very high CBD, low THC strain for her Fibromyalgia pain. Should start flower in a week or two. I’ll get to the Bodhi soon. Dank Sinatra will most likely be my first Bodhi grow. I have 4 packs so what the hell lol


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> This round I have Candida CD-1 growing for my mother. She has finally agreed to try a very high CBD, low THC strain for her Fibromyalgia pain. Should start flower in a week or two. I’ll get to the Bodhi soon. Dank Sinatra will most likely be my first Bodhi grow. I have 4 packs so what the hell lol


Care to comment a bit on seed preservation techniques? I try to keep mine on a cool dark place, or in the fridge using closed pill bottles within a vacuum sealed mason jar with a bit of rice, but can´t help feeling I could do better. On the positive side, my fear of seeds going bad kind of balances my purchase impulses.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 29, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Care to comment a bit on seed preservation techniques? I try to keep mine on a cool dark place, or in the fridge using closed pill bottles within a vacuum sealed mason jar with a bit of rice, but can´t help feeling I could do better. On the positive side, my fear of seeds going bad kind of balances my purchase impulses.


I just keep them in the fridge in the bottom fruit drawer in a large freezer zip lock bag. So far so good


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I just keep them in the fridge in the bottom fruit drawer in a large freezer zip lock bag. So far so good


What is the longest you have kept a package? Medium and long term storage of seeds is something I don´t have any experience with.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 29, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> What is the longest you have kept a package? Medium and long term storage of seeds is something I don´t have any experience with.


To be honest, not long. I used to grow by clone only. Within the last few years I’ve caught the seed popping bug. Yield is so much better by seed also.


----------



## Chef420 (Oct 29, 2017)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I just ordered the granola funk and the black raspberry. Got my heart set on the lazy lightning and the space monkey. Those wookie crosses look righteous but I got a soft spot for headband. I have a feeling that the loompa headband that bodhi uses is probably better than great. His genetics are hard to source up here in Canada


Not really friend. Order from any of the well known banks and they’ll get here. I’ve ordered from James bean, and glg. Everything arrived promptly and in tact. Plus killer freebies with glg.


----------



## predd (Oct 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Any pics of the WP? I have a few packs. Very curious about them.


wolf pack #4 not bad, decent side branching, seems like good resin content and terp profile,day 58 I believe, when I'm pheno hunting from seed I run them in 1 gal pots with fox farm soil....will look a ton better in my super soil on the next run.


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 29, 2017)

*



*
2 plants in one container yielded over 12 ounces, probably close to 14. Used to be a low yielder for me but with a little veg time and a little love, she shines.

More Cowbell, now 3rd on my list of moms. BTW she was just a random one, I grew 4 females so far and they were always more or less the same, I only have one female left because I grew the other 2 a while back. I just needed to grow her well. Now I know her potential. I do not want to lose her.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Oct 30, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty. How do they smell?


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 30, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> What is the longest you have kept a package? Medium and long term storage of seeds is something I don´t have any experience with.


I put a few grains of rice in each pack, in a jar in the fridge. Just got 100% germination on seeds I made about 6 years ago.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 30, 2017)

Impressed by the Dream Lotus’s so far the 2 at the back look as though the will be males.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 30, 2017)

The GG#4 x SSDD are a bit of a mixed bunch,all seem fairly stretchy though


----------



## natasdaisy (Oct 30, 2017)

crappy phone pics of black razberry. its currently my favorite keeper right now, i popped five had 2 females but lost one as a seedling. I would bet theres even better phenos. this one finishes fast 8 weeks, and yields really well. Dark berry taste comes out in cure not crazy berry but very tasty in its own right. buds have a purplish pinkish hue gorgeous plant. powerfull high nice hybrid effect.


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 30, 2017)

Warpedpassage said:


> Pretty. How do they smell?


to me she smells like black pepper and a little bit of sweetness in the background, maybe a little cookie doughy .... I suspect she is very high in caryophellene. I like the smell, its loud, pleasant, and unique....


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Oct 30, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> Not really friend. Order from any of the well known banks and they’ll get here. I’ve ordered from James bean, and glg. Everything arrived promptly and in tact. Plus killer freebies with glg.


Thanks for The input. I got a couple packs coming from over seas and I just ordered a couple from a north American guy.


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 30, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> What is this elf snack you speak of?


Elf Snack is Apollo 13 X SSDD. Strayfox has pics on his IG. Between the look and descriptions I really hope B releases them!


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 30, 2017)

Good Medicine f3 - day 47 - Stray cut


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 30, 2017)

So this is my buddies first grow. Got him setup with the same lights as me and running nectar for the gods. He concocted his own soil: bail of promix, bag of happy frog, bag of wc. He popped some bodhi gear but wile he was waiting i gave him a cut of ASS to flower. This fuckin guy hey! The only weird thing is its a week ahead of the ones i have in flower, but looks about a week behind. Healthy and gorgeous though.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 31, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Dream beaver pop not going the greatest wet 4, 1 popped the other day, into soil it went. 1 popped last night, same. First one hasnt broken ground. These were wet tues night. Ive never had seeds go like this. Anybody else ever have troubles with DB?


I started having trouble getting seeds to germinate during Nov, then I realized that it was the cold. I feel like a dummy because it took me a couple of years to catch on... I am going to use a heat mat and plastic box this year, which is what I use for cloning.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 31, 2017)

I start seeds in a towel in a ziplock and make sure the bag is a bit puffy for air and put it under a boot box lid on top of my tent. Always cozy and quick. Make sure towel is saturated and spray inside of bag also.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Oct 31, 2017)

Nice to see some ASS in flower. Mine is just starting. They like to stay squat and sturdy.


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 31, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I started having trouble getting seeds to germinate during Nov, then I realized that it was the cold. I feel like a dummy because it took me a couple of years to catch on... I am going to use a heat mat and plastic box this year, which is what I use for cloning.
> View attachment 4035688





hillbill said:


> I start seeds in a towel in a ziplock and make sure the bag is a bit puffy for air and put it under a boot box lid on top of my tent. Always cozy and quick. Make sure towel is saturated and spray inside of bag also.


I use an upsidedown plastic takeout container. Wet the paper towel with some fulvic/humic, kelp and mykos. Put it up on the top shelf in my veg closet where its nice and warm. Always had 100% germ very, quickly too. Theres still 2 in there, figured id give them a week. Today is day 7


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 31, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Nice to see some ASS in flower. Mine is just starting. They like to stay squat and sturdy.


Yeah, that thing is a beast. I have 2 coming down in a week!


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 1, 2017)

Black Triangle


----------



## Cezarkush (Nov 1, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> Black Triangle
> View attachment 4036144


Nice have love triangle going now about to kick into flower. Interested in seeing this with the different dad. Well done man.


----------



## Crab Pot (Nov 1, 2017)

Blue Lotus - Bodhi cut at day 49


----------



## Tstat (Nov 1, 2017)

So my electricity finally came back on and everything has survived nicely. I had a generator running the cloner because I didn't want to lose any new clones and... I got 2 more females! My second SSDD turned out to be a girl, as well as one of the Space Monkeys! The only cross that I have that has not given up a girl is Hindu Hashplant. But I have one in veg still!

Here is a Goji almost ready!





I love how triched-up the leaves get on the Goji! Gonna make for some nice bubble


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 1, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> Black Triangle
> View attachment 4036144


Looks great. What are your impressions so far? 

I have 3 female black triangles about 3 weeks into flower currently. Hoping to find a keeper out of those 3.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 1, 2017)

Crab Pot said:


> Blue Lotus - Bodhi cut at day 49
> 
> View attachment 4036276


unless it is a personal secret, may i ask what was behind your decision to chop at day 49? sorry if i come off as intrusive, i am just curious about the strain, as i have blueberry hashplant(ran before) & space nectar(havent run yet).


----------



## hillbill (Nov 1, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> unless it is a personal secret, may i ask what was behind your decision to chop at day 49? sorry if i come off as intrusive, i am just curious about the strain, as i have blueberry hashplant(ran before) & space nectar(havent run yet).


I thought he had a Bodhi cut. Not cut a Bodhi plant.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 1, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I thought he had a Bodhi cut. Not cut a Bodhi plant.


thank you kind sir. reading is fundamental, my dyslexia mustve kicked in apparently... please forgive me.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 1, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> thank you kind sir. reading is fundamental, my dyslexia mustve kicked in apparently... please forgive me.


I KNOW EXACTLY HOW YOU FEEL!


----------



## Crab Pot (Nov 1, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> thank you kind sir. reading is fundamental, my dyslexia mustve kicked in apparently... please forgive me.


This is actually my first time growing this particular cut. Its B’s personal cut. I’m not sure how long I’m going to flower her but it looks to me like it’s probably going to need another three or four more weeks. She’s just starting to really pack it on...

Blue Lotus


----------



## Crab Pot (Nov 1, 2017)

Might as well throw up a couple of shots of this beautiful girl! She’s also currently at 49 days of flower. I’m guessing she’s going to need about two more weeks...

Good Medicine f3 - Strayfox cut


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Nov 1, 2017)

Crab Pot said:


> Might as well throw up a couple of shots of this beautiful girl! She’s also currently at 49 days of flower. I’m guessing she’s going to need about two more weeks...
> 
> Good Medicine f3 - Strayfox cut
> 
> ...


Man... the colors on that lady are amazing. In love with the reds on the leaves


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 2, 2017)

Crab Pot said:


> This is actually my first time growing this particular cut. Its B’s personal cut. I’m not sure how long I’m going to flower her but it looks to me like it’s probably going to need another three or four more weeks. She’s just starting to really pack it on...
> 
> Blue Lotus
> 
> View attachment 4036454


You got me interested in Pinesoul and I have been looking at Blue Lotus also. Which one do you like better so far? I have BlueBerry HP that I was about to plant and I wanted some of the larger variety this time around. I have kind of went on a stint of low yielding strains lol... PineSoul looked very impressive...


----------



## hillbill (Nov 2, 2017)

The Sour Butter x 88g13/HP appears to be quite strong at first small bud smoked. Not relaxing yet....at all! Instant dry mouth and heightened senses. Good buzz for tiny bud and very smooth inhaling. Will vape some shortly.

Here comes that relaxing thing.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 2, 2017)

I am getting ready to order more seeds and once again I'd love some suggestions. I actually listed all the available crosses below.

I am currently growing:
SSDD (Bubbashine x Appalachia)
Goji OG (Nepali Kush x Snow Lotus)
Space Monkey (Gorilla Glue #4 x Wookie #15)
Hindu Hash Plant (LA Hindu x88g13/HP)
Wolf Pack (Giesel x Appalachia)

So, as you can see, I tried to go with different males to get a variety. This time I am looking for B's highest yielder and/or something even more different than what I am popping now. I'd like to have a nice range of seeds to play with this winter!

It's buy 2 get one freebie.

*Here is the freebie list:*
Chem 91 JB x Snow Lotus
Wolf Pack (Giesel x Appalachia)
Chem D x SSDD
Kudra x Snow Lotus***
GG4 x SSDD (Outdoor)
Lemon Lotus (Lemon G x Snow lotus)
Bingo Pajama (Kudra x Appalachia)
Solo's Stash (HPK x Snow Lotus)
Dragon Fruit (Oldsog SSH x Snow Lotus)
Prayer Tower (indica) (Lemon Thai Indy x Appalachia)
Sour Butter X 88g13/hp***
Super Snow Lotus (Mass Super Skunk x Snow Lotus)***
Black Lotus (86 uw Black x Snow lotus)
Soraya (Afkansastan x Snow lotus)
Elfinstone (Sweet Skunk appalachia)
Silver Lotus (SSH X Snow Lotus)
Cobra Lips (Chem 3 x Appalachia)
Hindu Hashplant (LA Hindu x88g13/HP)
Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow lotus)
Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)

And yes, here is a list of all the *Bodhi currently available at GLG*. I figured this would be nice to have here for easy reference:

Angelica
Appalachian Super Skunk (mss x appalachia)
Bingo Pajama
Black Lotus (86 uw black hashplant x snow lotus)
Black Raspberry ( goji raspberry f2 x wookie 15)
Black Triangle (tk x 88g13/hp)
Blue Sunshine
Boysenberry Hashplant (goji f3 boysenberry x 88g13hp)
Budda's Hand
Chem Kesey (skunk va x 88g13hp)
Cherry Sunshine (fat cherry x sunshine daydream)
ClusterFunk ( Chem 91JB X 88G13/HP)
Cocoon (headband loompa x wookie 15)
Dragon Fruit
Dream Lotus (Blue Dream x Snow Lotus)
Drunken Parrot (nl5 noof x slp)
Elfinstone
Field Trip
Goji OG
Granola Funk (GSC Form x Wookie #15) Formally Disco Biscuit
Green Lotus
Guava Wookie (stardawg guava x wookie)
H.A. OG x SSDD
Hashplant 4 (Chem 4 x 88g/13HP)
Heavenly Hash Plant (Bubba Katsu x 88g13/HP )
Hollyweed (hollywood pure kush x 88g13/hp)
Jabba’s Stash
JoyStick (wifi x snow lotus)
Juicy Fruit thai x Snow Lotus
Jungle Spice (congo (pine) x 88g13hp)
Lando's Stash
Lavender Aura
Lavender Jack (vintage jack herrer x wookie x 15)
Lazy Lightning (headband loompa x 88g13/hp)
Lemon Hashplant (LEMON G X 88g13HASHPLANT)
Lemon Wookie (Lemon Diesel x Wookie )
Lotus Larry
Love Triangle
MoonTang (chem 91 skunk va x snow lotus)
Mothers Milk
Mountain Temple
Old School Hashplant (Vintage PNW Hashplant x 88g13/HP)
Phone Home (Triangle Kush x Wookie )
Pinball Wizard (ssh x wookie 15)
Prayer Tower Indica
Purple Sunshine (Purple Diesel x SSDD)
Purple Wookie (purple unicorn f2 x wookie 15)
Purple WookieV2
Raspberry Hashplant (goji raz x 88g13hp)
Raspberry Sunshine (Goji Raz F2 x SSDD)
Sakura
Silver Lotus (SSH X Snow Lotus)
Silver Mountain
SkyLotus
Solo’s Stash
Soraya (afkansastan x snow lotus)
Soul Mate (Pinesoul x Wookie)
Soulfood (Pinesoul x 88g13/HP)
Space Cake (GSC forum X Snow Lotus)
Space Monkey (Gorilla Glue #4 x Wookie #15)
Star Flight Guava (Stardawg guava x Snow Lotus)
Strange Brew
Strawberry Sunshine (Strawberry Milk x SSDD)
Sunshine Daydream
Super Silver Hashplant SSH X 88G13/HP
Super Silver Temple (SSH X SSL X WW)
Superstitious
Terpenado (Strawberry Milk x Wookie 15)
The Fuzz
Thunder Wookie (Alaskan thunder F**k x Wookie)
Time Bandit (wifi 43 x 88g13/hp)
White lotus (The White x Snow Lotus)
White Sunshine (The White x SSDD)
Wookie Hashplant (wookie 7 x 88g13hp)

Whew, OK let the games begin!


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 2, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I am getting ready to order more seeds and once again I'd love some suggestions. I actually listed all the available crosses below.
> 
> I am currently growing:
> SSDD (Bubbashine x Appalachia)
> ...


space cake & jungle spice were great for me...


----------



## Tstat (Nov 2, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> space cake & jungle spice were great for me...


Yields, quality?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 2, 2017)

Anyone ever grow Bodhi's Dragonsoul?


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 2, 2017)

More cowbell, 3 phenos. 1&5, day 43, 2, day 53.and a nice jar full of little clusters of funk


----------



## JeffSessions (Nov 2, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I am getting ready to order more seeds and once again I'd love some suggestions. I actually listed all the available crosses below.
> 
> I am currently growing:
> SSDD (Bubbashine x Appalachia)
> ...


I haven't seen a lot of love for Prayer Tower Indica, so I'll suggest that as a freebie. I'm a few weeks out, but I'd say 1.5-2x yield of SSDD and really nice berry/lemon/hash aroma. Nice colas in SCROG and looks like pretty easy trimmer with trichs on both sides of the sugar leaves and good frosting on smaller fans, too. Not super loud, but I really dig the terp profile and I think it will make great hash.


----------



## Cezarkush (Nov 2, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I am getting ready to order more seeds and once again I'd love some suggestions. I actually listed all the available crosses below.
> 
> I am currently growing:
> SSDD (Bubbashine x Appalachia)
> ...


Silver mountain I've seen some huge yields from have one now two weeks in my first time flowering it though. A cut from a friend who sent a pic I'll try to find it.


----------



## Cezarkush (Nov 2, 2017)

Silver mountain


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 2, 2017)

New Bodhi drop tonight @ 9 PM on GLG!


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 2, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> New Bodhi drop tonight @ 9 PM on GLG!


You're not supposed to post that until after you've scooped up all the Deep Line Alchemy...


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 2, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> You're not supposed to post that until after you've scooped up all the Deep Line Alchemy...


Is that a good one? Haven’t heard of it. I’m not on breedbay


----------



## Crab Pot (Nov 2, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> You got me interested in Pinesoul and I have been looking at Blue Lotus also. Which one do you like better so far? I have BlueBerry HP that I was about to plant and I wanted some of the larger variety this time around. I have kind of went on a stint of low yielding strains lol... PineSoul looked very impressive...


Tough to go wrong with those choices but if you can get a hold of the Pinesoul cut, I’d probably go with it. If not I can highly recommend Dragon Soul.




Giggsy70 said:


> Anyone ever grow Bodhi's Dragonsoul?


I have Bodhi’s cut of Dragon Soul. It has the funky red sap. Awesome, awesome daytime high! I love this plant!

Dragon Soul (Gogi Og f2 pinesoul cut x Dragons Blood)




I really loved my cut of Soul Mate too.

Soul Mate (Gogi Og f2 Pinesoul cut x Wookie 15) You can definitely see how the Wookie 15 brings out some nice colors.


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 2, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Is that a good one? Haven’t heard of it. I’m not on breedbay


Deep Line Alchemy is a series of limited landrace hybrids so they always disappear quickly. Whether the ones coming out today are good or not depends, I would imagine, on how much you want a heavy indica.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 2, 2017)

So deep line alchemy 5 and 7 will be good?


----------



## Philip-O (Nov 2, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> So deep line alchemy 5 and 7 will be good?


I guess we should know soon. I´ve scooped a pack of each. From a Bodhi post in BB:

_"the deep line alchemy series is usually comprised of hashplants and vintage afghani combinations. plants that really shine in the resin collection. the highs are deep and narcotic with an open mind, with heavy hashy herby earthy aromas, an ode to the garda, charas, and hand rubs of yesturyear...."_​
Also by the man, when describing DLA #2: "i call it deep line alchemy because of the nature of the mothers used, very old, unique, strange, or unheard of gems."


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 2, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Yields, quality?


jungle spice was a solid yielder, to me it somewhat smelled like old scrubbing bubbles powdered abrasive cleaner. space cake was a spindly frosty thing, had even more resin than the dream beaver in the same vicinity, was somewhat gassy, but i didnt dig too deep into the smells with it. jungle spice was a great freebie though.


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 2, 2017)

Finally had the opportunity to pop a few Black Triangle seeds. I'm expecting big things from these little girls.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 3, 2017)

I have been eyeing these in the past, so thanks for the input on them: 
Silver Mountain and Prayer Tower Indica for the freebie. 
Now i need one more. Maybe I should try one of the Deep Line Alchemy crosses?


----------



## Philip-O (Nov 3, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I have been eyeing these in the past, so thanks for the input on them:
> Silver Mountain and Prayer Tower Indica for the freebie.
> Now i need one more. Maybe I should try one of the Deep Line Alchemy crosses?


What about some more Goji OG? I´ve had a couple of these girls that made me feel like Jah was personally taking care of me.


----------



## natasdaisy (Nov 3, 2017)

I just chopped this silver mountain last night, was gonna let it go another week to get more into amber. it had other plans branches bending and tipping over from the wieght despite vain attempts at tying it up. 
Had one female out of four seeds. Sativa leaner it stretched hard tall lanky growth. I sort of half assed LST to keep a somewhat even canopy running multiple strains at different stages in one flower room and this plant was a handfull. 
Didnt keep track of when I flipped it i believe it went 11weeks in flower which is longer than i expected but again this pheno appears to be heavily sativa. 
OH the lemon limey citrus smells on this plant! Its also been a greasy sticky thing but especially towards the end. Brushing against it is like touching a sticky fly trap, all the hairs on my arm would get stuck together and smell like a lemon tree.
Im excited to try it once its dry and cured, that said if it doesnt really wow me ill drop this one and try the rest of the seed pack to try for a shorter one in both flower time and hieght. Its a bit of a hassle with my perpetual setup. This one ended up taking half of a 1000w hid by itself.
I run a 1000w hps and 800w of cobs in a 8x10ft room, 5 gal dwc canna substra fwiw.
Ill post later with a smoke report and yeild ( it seems to produce pretty well ).
I had one outside this year ive been smoking on but it had to be cut a few weeks early because winter. Smell is strong citrus taste isnt as evident high is nice clear energetic sativa buzz with just enough body. 
Indoor plant will be the real test hope that flavor comes out more.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 3, 2017)

natasdaisy said:


> I just chopped this silver mountain last night


Nice and thank you for this! And I think my second paid pack will be App Super Skunk


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 3, 2017)

GLG order came today! Jeff sent his GG4 x LBL as the Bad Dawg freebie!


----------



## Tstat (Nov 3, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> GLG order came today! Jeff sent his GG4 x LBL as the Bad Dawg freebie!View attachment 4037422


Nice, I'm ordering tomorrow!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 3, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Nice, I'm ordering tomorrow!


Have you decided what you’re picking up?


----------



## Enstromentals (Nov 3, 2017)

I just ordered Angelica, Black Raspberry, Granola Funk, and wolf pack. Any reviews? Good choices? Bad choices? My other post got snubbed, so I'm going to get into the convo over here.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 3, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Have you decided what you’re picking up?


Yea, so I like ASS (lol), Silver Mountain, and Prayer Tower. I'm looking for high yielders, as I figure it's all fire. I've actually dumped all of my go-to commercial strains, except Critical Kush. I'm almost 100 percent Bodhi!


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 3, 2017)

Fresh iced out chocolate about to come down any day now.


----------



## JeffSessions (Nov 3, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I have been eyeing these in the past, so thanks for the input on them:
> Silver Mountain and Prayer Tower Indica for the freebie.
> Now i need one more. Maybe I should try one of the Deep Line Alchemy crosses?


I'll let you know in a couple weeks, but I'm going to be surprised if I don't get 1.5 gpw from the PTI with a 315. Of course the really frosty one is more golfballs than spears.


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 4, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Yea, so I like ASS (lol), Silver Mountain, and Prayer Tower. I'm looking for high yielders, as I figure it's all fire. I've actually dumped all of my go-to commercial strains, except Critical Kush. I'm almost 100 percent Bodhi!


I love ASS. From my limited experience and what ive read, not alot of diversity in them. Thats alright with me! Both vigorous, yieldy and bushy. Not much in vertical stretch but give her space for girth. Take that how you will.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 4, 2017)

I think I’m gunna order 2 packs of Space Monkey from @Swamp Thing. I only hear good things about it. I dunno what the freebie will be. He chooses the Bodhi freebie. Can’t go wrong at $65 per pack


----------



## hillbill (Nov 4, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I think I’m gunna order 2 packs of Space Monkey from @Swamp Thing. I only hear good things about it. I dunno what the freebie will be. He chooses the Bodhi freebie. Can’t go wrong at $65 per pack


I initially harvested about 60 f2 beans from a Space Monkey and will have more as I use the herb. I've flowered four Space Monkey so far and they have each been just wonderful. Secret Chief is great late nite! More than couchlock. The Chief will throw you on the floor, slam the couch on top of you and sit on it!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 4, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I initially harvested about 60 f2 beans from a Space Monkey and will have more as I use the herb. I've flowered four Space Monkey so far and they have each been just wonderful. Secret Chief is great late nite! More than couchlock. The Chief will throw you on the floor, slam the couch on top of you and sit on it!


Secret Chef is that good huh?


----------



## Craigson (Nov 4, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Secret Chef is that good huh?


Ive read the same report from 100 diff ppl. Cant wait to grow my pack


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 4, 2017)

GLG doesn’t have Secret Chef. Where do you guys get it?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 4, 2017)

Yeah,,, the Chief will get you toes up for sure ! I miss having it around.


----------



## JeffSessions (Nov 4, 2017)

Guava Wookie is rotten tropical fruit, fuel, hing powder, musk, citrus, and some sort of fish oil type umami rotten thing. Probably a wider range of phenols in the fuel category, but that isn't really my thing. Smelled like gorilla tape and green maters into week 4, so I'm pretty happy it has moved towards what I expected. Heh, just reread that and it is a lot of kinds of stinky.

I had assumed 7 weeks for Wookie crosses was bullshit, but I do have one girl out of six who looks like day 49 is possible, definitely won't go to 56. Of course that is in the back corner of my screen, but that's what I get for screening plants from seed. Not sure I'll keep doing it that way.


----------



## DonnyDee (Nov 4, 2017)

Just paid for a pack of SSDD and Goji OG, hopefully getting Blue Lotus as a freebie. First time trying Bodhi, can't wait!!!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 4, 2017)

Dank Sinatra or Space Monkey? What’s more potent


----------



## Tstat (Nov 4, 2017)

Hmmm.. Prayer Tower Indica seems to not be on the GLG list of freebies when I pull down the menu. Now what should I get as a freebie?...


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 4, 2017)

Joystick - Wifi43 x Snowlotus. Only female out of 6 plants. Going for a spin to see if she’s worthy of a second run.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 4, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Hmmm.. Prayer Tower Indica seems to not be on the GLG list of freebies when I pull down the menu. Now what should I get as a freebie?...


Another Wolf Pack to store away lol


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 4, 2017)

Anyone have experience with AC/DC x OMG? I’m apparently getting that as a freebie.


----------



## Philip-O (Nov 4, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Another Wolf Pack to store away lol


Have you grown it already? Now you certainly got my attention (I chose cobra lips with the two DLA packages).


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 4, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Have you grown it already? Now you certainly got my attention (I chose cobra lips with the two DLA packages).


I haven’t. I just mention it since it’s an Appalachia cross and never see it anywhere but GLG as a freebie


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 4, 2017)

4 oz of clusterfunk trimmed yielded a nice lil pile of kief.


----------



## Craigson (Nov 4, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> 4 oz of clusterfunk trimmed yielded a nice lil pile of kief. View attachment 4038008


I take it you harvested with very few amber trichs? Thats some nice whitish kief


----------



## toomp (Nov 4, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> I was foolish to think the stretch was over last week on my lone LC#8 X Orgasmatron tester. Thing grew another foot easy, looking at a 3X stretch on this one. I've never had any plant like this. I grow under 315CMH and it keeps things relatively squat but....I pray it's finally done. Anyone else out there running these things? @cuddlesthesheep ?
> 
> Feast your eyes on those internodes! I got like 6 inches between bud sites lol. I do have a clone of this going. Depending on end product and herm status (still good so far, only lower bits had them) I may give it another go and just top it every day and flower real squat.
> View attachment 4033723


Lol 
Only a screen can tame this beast....maybe.

Looks good anyways and I have not laugh so hard in months


----------



## wuzrelygud (Nov 4, 2017)

Trying to find a pack of snow lotus, anyone know of a vendor? TIA!


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 4, 2017)

Yeah, harvesting for me is a combo of trich development and life timing. The closest wednesday basically. I didnt think it really needed another week, mostly cloudy with a handful of amber at 60 days. Im guessing 63 wouldve been primo, but that was 3 days i did not have. Whats your philosophy? Would you rather be 3 days early or 4 days over prime harvest?


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 5, 2017)

wuzrelygud said:


> Trying to find a pack of snow lotus, anyone know of a vendor? TIA!


Try Great Lakes Genetics orJames Bean Company. Swamp thing on here has some bodhi gear. Also Headiegardens on IG.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 5, 2017)

DonnyDee said:


> Just paid for a pack of SSDD and Goji OG, hopefully getting Blue Lotus as a freebie. First time trying Bodhi, can't wait!!!


Welcome to the dank side!


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 5, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Yeah, harvesting for me is a combo of trich development and life timing. The closest wednesday basically. I didnt think it really needed another week, mostly cloudy with a handful of amber at 60 days. Im guessing 63 wouldve been primo, but that was 3 days i did not have. Whats your philosophy? Would you rather be 3 days early or 4 days over prime harvest?


I'd go with 4 days after, but it's really splitting hairs. Nobody would be able to tell the difference in buds that were harvested 4 days apart IMO, but I'd let buds go longer than shorter in that kind of time frame


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 5, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> I'd go with 4 days after, but it's really splitting hairs. Nobody would be able to tell the difference in buds that were harvested 4 days apart IMO, but I'd let buds go longer than shorter in that kind of time frame


Now what if your veg area is a closet that at the moment is jam packed? Lol. Didnt really influence my decision but i cant say i wasnt happy to have some space opened up.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 5, 2017)

Just a couple of ones that are starting to show a bit of promise Goji,Moontang,Sky Lotus


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 5, 2017)

Culled 10 of the stretchy ones on the left of the pic but there’s still plenty to fill the 15 spots I’ve got.


----------



## Psyphish (Nov 5, 2017)

This thread is killing me. I just want to grow, but I don't ever want to experience jail in any form again. Fuuuuuuuck I wish I was high on some More Cowbell right now.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 5, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Now what if your veg area is a closet that at the moment is jam packed? Lol. Didnt really influence my decision but i cant say i wasnt happy to have some space opened up.


Ha ha, do whatever you got to do (within reason) to keep the flow moving. 4 days on either side of the "ideal" harvest day isn't a big deal. 2 weeks on either side of the "ideal" harvest day would most likely be noticeable in some way, but 4 days is nothing. And some of it's just personal preference. Two times I cut plants significantly early, like 3-4 weeks early on longer flowering strains, and both times those plants (different strains) were the craziest mind fire I've probably ever smoked. One of them, a south Indian sativa skunk cross, had my mind going so fast I had to just sit down and hold my head for 20-30 minutes to just let it pass and I was only working out with my plants. Nothing complicated or in some heavy social atmosphere (thankfully). I've never had to take a break like that because of smoking and I probably only took a couple hits. The other plant I cut early had my mind going fast too and gave me closed eye visuals like a psychedelic drug. It was a bad choice for smoking before going to bed, ha ha. And I probably only took a couple hits of that one too. My point is, if that was the type of high I liked, which it is kind of enjoyable sometimes but not all the time, then I would always cut my plants on the early side in spite of what anybody says about the "ideal' harvest time. There was some extenuating circumstances that led to those plants getting cut early so that's not my norm. I harvest them when they're done just like most of the people on here do, but 4 day's either side of "ideal" isn't going to change much. At least I doubt 99.9999% of people could notice a difference in a blind taste test.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 5, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> Guava Wookie is rotten tropical fruit, fuel, hing powder, musk, citrus, and some sort of fish oil type umami rotten thing. Probably a wider range of phenols in the fuel category, but that isn't really my thing. Smelled like gorilla tape and green maters into week 4, so I'm pretty happy it has moved towards what I expected. Heh, just reread that and it is a lot of kinds of stinky.
> 
> I had assumed 7 weeks for Wookie crosses was bullshit, but I do have one girl out of six who looks like day 49 is possible, definitely won't go to 56. Of course that is in the back corner of my screen, but that's what I get for screening plants from seed. Not sure I'll keep doing it that way.


how does it compare to guava hashplant for you ?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 5, 2017)

wuzrelygud said:


> Trying to find a pack of snow lotus, anyone know of a vendor? TIA!


You can’t get Snow Lotus as that’s Bodhis Breeder as far as I know. You can get lots of crosses with it though.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Nov 5, 2017)

Bruce banner 3 x Apollo 11 genius on left and far bottom left but bottom left on left tray is a single jaeger around the rest bruce x Apollo 
Durban Punch in middle
Sakura (bubba x Wookie) on right


----------



## Swamp Thing (Nov 5, 2017)

Current Danky Bank STOCK!

Full stock of Bodhi Seeds and Dynasty Seeds!
Best freebie deals and always priority domestic shipping.

Every Dynasty order comes with freebie Honey Badger Haze! (C99/White Widow x Ms Universe )


$45 per pack 
Haterade: (Afwreck x Afgooey/Rez Sour Diesel)F2s

Dynasty Genetics:

$60 per pack of 10-12 regular seeds:
Blue Coffin 
Caramel Candy Kush
Crater Lake v5
Lovin’ Cup

$80 per pack of 10-12 regular seeds: 
Ms.Universe F2
Oregon Huckleberry 2015 IBL 
Platinum Huckleberry Cookies
Caramel candy Kush 
Megafauna 
Moose and lobsta
Birds of Paradise 

Bodhi Seeds $65 per pack:

Buy two packs and get one of 6 dank ass freebies! (So order 6 packs and get 3 freebies. 9 packs for price of 6. Order 4 packs and get 2 freebies, 6 total!)

Please don't request freebies.

Order 10 packs, get all 6Freebies!

Freebies include - 
Lemon Lotus:
Lemon G (Ohio cut) x Snow Lotus
Jamaican 88
Jamaican Hashplant x 1988 G13/Hashplant
And a new one for all you CBD lovers:
AC/DC x OMG (old mother 'ghani)

Bodhi Strains:
Silver Lotus (Super Silver Haze x Snow Lotus)
Moonage Daydream (Star Dawg Guava x Sunshine Daydream)
Goji Daydream: Goji OG x Sunshine Daydream
Magenta Hashplant (RoadKillUnicornF2 X 88 G13/Hashplant)
Silver Lotus (Super Silver Haze x Snow Lotus)
Goji og (og nepali x snow lotus)
Mothers Milk ( OG Nepali x Appalachia)
the fuzz (chem 91 jb x appalachia)
elphinstone (bs sweet skunk x appalachia)
prayer tower sativa (lemon thai sat x appalachia)
strange brew (bc sweet skunk x snow lotus)
black lotus (86 uw black hashplant x snow lotus)
Oroblanco: the White x Wookie#15
more cowbell (gsc x 88g13/hash plant) 
jungle spice (congo (pine) x 88g13hp)
appalachian super skunk (mss x appalachia)
drunken parrot (nl5 noof x sl)
angelica (hells angels og x 88g13hp)
super silver hashplant (ssh x 88g13/hp)
space monkey (Gorilla Glue #4 x wookie 15)
granola funk (gsc forum x wookie 15) formerly named disco biscuit
chem kesey (skunk va x 88g13hp)
soraya (afkansastan x snow lotus)
neroli 91 (chem91 skunk va x wookie15)
purple wookie (purple unicorn f2 x wookie 15)
old school hash plant (pnw hashplant x 88g13hp
black raspberry (goji raspberry f2 x wookie 15)
lazy lightning (headband loompa x 88g13/hp) 
Cocoon (headband loompa x wookie 15)
blue sunshine (blue dream x sunshine daydream)
Heavenly hashplant (bubba katsu x 88g13/hp)
terpenado (strawberry milk x wookie 15)
lemon wookie (lemon diesel x wookie)
pinball wizard (ssh x wookie 15)
forest queen (strawberry milk x 88g13/hp) (low)
field trip (gsc forum x sunshine daydream)
sakura (bubba kush x wookie)
lavender aura (urkle x wookie)
Hells Angel og x Sunshine Daydream (ssdd) 
strawberry sunshine (strawberry milk x sunshine daydream)(limited 20 per vendor)
raspberry sunshine (goji ran f2 x ssdd) (limited 10 per vendor)
mountain temple (temple x appalachia) (low)
clusterfunk (chem 91 jb x 88g13hp)
space cake (gsc forum x snow lotus)
dream lotus (Santa Cruz blue dream x snow lotus
Lavender Jack (10k Jack Herer x Wookie)
drunken Parrot (NL#5 noof cut x Snow Lotus)

$15 for taxes and S&H


----------



## lukio (Nov 5, 2017)

@Swamp Thing 

Hey bro, do you ship to uk?


----------



## Tstat (Nov 5, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> More Cowbell right now.


Swamp Thing has this in stock. I'm thinking of ordering it since GLG and Bean don't have it. And I see a lot of people growing it here. So maybe ASS and Cowbell with a mystery freebie. I do like getting stickers and an extra pack from GLG, though...


----------



## JeffSessions (Nov 5, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> how does it compare to guava hashplant for you ?


No experience with that one.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 5, 2017)

predd said:


> chopping the last one tomorrow, I'll take a few pics, I had 3 seeds left...I popped them a week ago hehe.


Can’t wait to see some Wolf Pack porn @predd


----------



## hillbill (Nov 5, 2017)

My 4 ASS are about to have their first up pot. They are sharing veg spacetime with 4 Sour Boggle. All is well. 

Sour Butter x 88g13/HP is in the jar and seems to be another very potent cross from that male. Not for day use if activities are planned. This is an easy plant to raise and decent yielder.


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 5, 2017)

Swamp Thing said:


> Current Danky Bank STOCK!
> 
> Full stock of Bodhi Seeds and Dynasty Seeds!
> Best freebie deals and always priority domestic shipping.
> ...


Swamp Thing is great in case anyone has reservations.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 5, 2017)

@Tstat GLG has cow bell in stock.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 5, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> GLG has cow bell in stock.


Ah, I see that. OK, I guess I stick with GLG. Any suggestions from these freebies:





I already have Wolf Pack and Hindu Hash Plant...


----------



## wuzrelygud (Nov 5, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> You can’t get Snow Lotus as that’s Bodhis Breeder as far as I know. You can get lots of crosses with it though.


Thanks GG, for some reason I thought I saw a pack a while Ago.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 5, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Ah, I see that. OK, I guess I stick with GLG. Any suggestions from these freebies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...bingo pajamas & cobra lips


----------



## GreenTools (Nov 5, 2017)

wuzrelygud said:


> Thanks GG, for some reason I thought I saw a pack a while Ago.


There was a snow lotus bx a while ago...


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 5, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> There was a snow lotus bx a while ago...


there was, i have to search in my packs for it once i get home. i think it was a bx 4 or something of the sort

edit: it was a snow lotus bx v.1 freebie


----------



## Tstat (Nov 5, 2017)

Been eyeing the Super Snow Lotus as a freebie, too


----------



## wuzrelygud (Nov 5, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> There was a snow lotus bx a while ago...


What vendor? If you remember


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 5, 2017)

wuzrelygud said:


> Thanks GG, for some reason I thought I saw a pack a while Ago.


Bodhi has Super Snow Lotus though (Mass Super Skunk x Snow Lotus)


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 5, 2017)

wuzrelygud said:


> What vendor? If you remember


He sent them out to several vendors, they went quick everywhere. I think it was to release snow lotus out into the wild when he decided to stop breeding with it.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Nov 5, 2017)

toomp said:


> Lol
> Only a screen can tame this beast....maybe.
> 
> Looks good anyways and I have not laugh so hard in months


Hey thanks. She's proving to be frosty early on. And the smell is the best fruity scent I've ever smelled on bud before. Makes my mouth water. I did miss a pollen sac below and it dusted a lower cluster. Otherwise flowering nicely.


----------



## toomp (Nov 5, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> Hey thanks. She's proving to be frosty early on. And the smell is the best fruity scent I've ever smelled on bud before. Makes my mouth water. I did miss a pollen sac below and it dusted a lower cluster. Otherwise flowering nicely.


Is their a reason why it hermied?


----------



## Schmarmpit (Nov 5, 2017)

toomp said:


> Is their a reason why it hermied?


Not sure. I grow them same as everything else I do, no issues anywhere else. Had 3 in my tester pack of 8 that were hermie. This one was the least offensive but i was plucking lower balls for a good while during stretch, just missed one.


----------



## mrrager420 (Nov 5, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> GLG doesn’t have Secret Chef. Where do you guys get it?


I snagged the last one during the 420 promo. hehe


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 5, 2017)

mrrager420 said:


> I snagged the last one during the 420 promo. hehe


Nice! I wonder if they’ll ever restock it


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 5, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> There was a snow lotus bx a while ago...





mr. childs said:


> View attachment 4038339
> there was, i have to search in my packs for it once i get home. i think it was a bx 4 or something of the sort
> 
> edit: it was a snow lotus bx v.1 freebie


I have a cut of that slbx (goji ×sl) in late flower. It smells to die for OG cedar, pine, fuel, playdoh, sandlewood. Cant wait to.try it out


----------



## mrrager420 (Nov 5, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Nice! I wonder if they’ll ever restock it


I could be wrong but i'm sure he will. Those Red Eye Jedi's went away for a while then i recently started seeing those again. Haven't grown them out but from what i hear i'm glad i got the Chief.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 5, 2017)

mrrager420 said:


> I could be wrong but i'm sure he will. Those Red Eye Jedi's went away for a while then i recently started seeing those again. Haven't grown them out but from what i hear i'm glad i got the Chief.


Ya I’ve read the Secret Chief is really potent. Would love to get my hands on a pack or two


----------



## Tstat (Nov 6, 2017)

This morning I sent an email to GLG to inquire about any upcoming sales. This time last year they gave away a bunch of swag and extra freebies. I am ready to order, but if there is a sale of some sort on the horizon, then I can wait a bit.
Pretty set on ASS and More Cowbell. Still undecided on a freebie, however.


----------



## wuzrelygud (Nov 6, 2017)

Tstat said:


> This morning I sent an email to GLG to inquire about any upcoming sales. This time last year they gave away a bunch of swag and extra freebies. I am ready to order, but if there is a sale of some sort on the horizon, then I can wait a bit.
> Pretty set on ASS and More Cowbell. Still undecided on a freebie, however.


Let us know what they say please! I'm eyeing that Bingo Pajama or that kudra x SL...


----------



## toomp (Nov 6, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> Not sure. I grow them same as everything else I do, no issues anywhere else. Had 3 in my tester pack of 8 that were hermie. This one was the least offensive but i was plucking lower balls for a good while during stretch, just missed one.


Which strain was this again?
Tester packs are tricky


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 6, 2017)

Tstat said:


> This morning I sent an email to GLG to inquire about any upcoming sales. This time last year they gave away a bunch of swag and extra freebies. I am ready to order, but if there is a sale of some sort on the horizon, then I can wait a bit.
> Pretty set on ASS and More Cowbell. Still undecided on a freebie, however.


Bingo pajamas or wolf pack, grab up them appys! That was my first bodhi order, got clusterfunk as a freebie. Good call.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 6, 2017)

wuzrelygud said:


> Let us know what they say please!


I certainly will.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 6, 2017)

*[email protected] <[email protected]>*
3:19 PM (3 minutes ago)















to me






Yes
Anniversary promos coming soon

Sent Admin


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 6, 2017)

Tstat said:


> *[email protected] <[email protected]>*
> 3:19 PM (3 minutes ago)
> 
> 
> ...


I gunna have to look past that promo. I’ve already spent 800 in October on seeds lol


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 6, 2017)

Anyone grown Head Trip before ?


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 6, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Anyone grown Head Trip before ?
> View attachment 4038928


Ive lived it.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Nov 6, 2017)

toomp said:


> Which strain was this again?
> Tester packs are tricky


Lucky charms #8 x Orgasmatron. Didn't have a pure female in the 8 I popped. 3 seeds left but doubt I'll bother with them.


----------



## MetalToots (Nov 7, 2017)

Granola Funk
about 30 days of flowering


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 7, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> Lucky charms #8 x Orgasmatron. Didn't have a pure female in the 8 I popped. 3 seeds left but doubt I'll bother with them.


So they all hermed or you got 8 males fam


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 7, 2017)

Hmm sounds like the nepali recessed herm tendency indoors rearing its ugly head. Thanks for letting us know sucks cuz the genes sound like a fun kaleidoscope to explore.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Nov 7, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> So they all hermed or you got 8 males fam


I popped 8 out of 11 seeds. 5 males, 3 herm. I took the least hermied one and am flowering it now. Plucked all the balls and they've stayed away. It's still early but she's frosty af and smells delicious. I've got a clone of her that I'm topping at every node to see if I can bush out this bean pole.


----------



## natasdaisy (Nov 7, 2017)

MetalToots said:


> [ Granola Funk
> about 30 days of flowering


 oohhh i may have been sleeping on that granola


----------



## Tstat (Nov 7, 2017)

MetalToots said:


> Granola Funk
> about 30 days of flowering


Damn that looks nice. Maybe I order that instead of ASS?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 7, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Damn that looks nice. Maybe I order that instead of ASS?


Yeah that Granola Funk does look really nice! Props to @MetalToots


----------



## MetalToots (Nov 7, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Damn that looks nice. Maybe I order that instead of ASS?


I didn’t try this one so can’t compare. But I guess those two should be really different considering lineage. 

All I can say is this granola looks and smells promising. I have 5 other ones that i just fliped. Can’t wait to try it



GrowGorilla said:


> Yeah that Granola Funk does look really nice! Props to @MetalToots


Thank you!


----------



## Tstat (Nov 7, 2017)

Damn, I fucking hate Bodhi. Every time I think I'm all set, I get ready to order again. I mean seriously, I've been at this for decades (yea, I'm old) and have grown literally hundreds of strains. Every time I see something like Metal's Granola Funk I have this need for *More* (yea, I'm gonna get a pack of *Cowbell*, too), hehe.

I just got back from a long day on an island working, and I have a nice glass of wine and I'm vaping *Goji* *OG*. Yep.

Thanks Bodhi! 

(What to buy next once the GLG promo starts?!?)


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 7, 2017)

My Dread Bread have the frostiest stem I've ever seen


----------



## Philip-O (Nov 7, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> My Dread Bread have the frostiest stem I've ever seen


Great! Is it a slow vegger (in my experience Mangobiche is)? I´ve soaked a couple this weekend and the first seedling just came out.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 7, 2017)

Smell?


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 7, 2017)

My SS#4 (6 of them) are getting cut Friday. Chemical blueberries. I don't know how else to describe it. I can't wait to taste this one. Nice thick nugz going down the stems.

Also 8 Lemon Hashplant. Smells nice, not a lot of lemon, but it's there. Thick fat nugs on top but airy buds below. Seemed a bit leafy for a hashplant cross.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 8, 2017)

So, I know I ask a lot of questions about the Bodhi gear, and I know it's all subjective, etc...

But, one more question- *Of the available Bodhi crosses currently available, which one is the biggest yielder?* (all things being equal, which I know they aren't!)

My Goji was a bit light this second time around. Maybe because it was a clone run and the first was from seeds. Anyway, I LOVE it but I need some bigger yielders for my friends out of state 

I'll take any suggestions, discussions, etc. I know all the Bodhi stuff out there commercially is killer, but which ones have the highest yields?

Thanks!


----------



## natasdaisy (Nov 8, 2017)

The black razberry Im running is the second beat yeilder ive had in a few years next to a big bud cross. and the big bud was straight shwag, black raz is my headstash strain. BR is half goji half wookie so i dont know if the wookie adds the wieght or you just need to fimd another pheno


----------



## HydroChemBot (Nov 8, 2017)

wuzrelygud said:


> Thanks GG, for some reason I thought I saw a pack a while Ago.


I'm pretty sure he made a snow lotus bx.. it was Goji x Snow Lotus


----------



## Tstat (Nov 8, 2017)

natasdaisy said:


> and the big bud was straight shwag, black raz is my headstash strain


Yea, I've tried the Big Bud crosses and they sucked. I'm not even looking for THAT kind of yielder, really. I know what the quality is of the Bodhi stuff and I just want something heftier than Goji for my next purchase.


----------



## MetalToots (Nov 8, 2017)

Tstat said:


> But, one more question- *Of the available Bodhi crosses currently available, which one is the biggest yielder?*


I've heard good things about Silver Mountain and Prayer Tower considering yield.
As far as goes my little experience with Bodhi, the one that yielded the more was a CBD freebie i got 2 or 3 years ago :
ACDC x good medicine


----------



## COGrown (Nov 8, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So, I know I ask a lot of questions about the Bodhi gear, and I know it's all subjective, etc...
> 
> But, one more question- *Of the available Bodhi crosses currently available, which one is the biggest yielder?* (all things being equal, which I know they aren't!)
> 
> ...


Things that might be available somewhere: Silver Mountain, Mountain Temple, Blueberry Hashplant, Elphinstone, Green Lotus. Non-OG or Bubba based Snow Lotus or Appalachia crosses generally yield well.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 8, 2017)

Order from @Swamp Thing came today. Great packaging and came in a timely manner to Canada. Got myself 2 Goji x SSDD and he threw in an AC/DC x OMG freebie.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 8, 2017)

Aruba. Flowered small because i thought she'd stretch more but both she and her sister stayed short.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 8, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So, I know I ask a lot of questions about the Bodhi gear, and I know it's all subjective, etc...
> 
> But, one more question- *Of the available Bodhi crosses currently available, which one is the biggest yielder?* (all things being equal, which I know they aren't!)
> 
> ...


 Not sure if any are still out there ? But the ttnl x appy (freebie) was a good yeilder.


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 8, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Smell?


None atm two don't like pruning at all


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 8, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> View attachment 4039957 View attachment 4039957
> Not sure if any are still out there ? But the ttnl x appy (freebie) was a good yeilder.


Yeah I have seen some seriously good pictures of that cross and the structure is fuckin beast.


----------



## Crab Pot (Nov 8, 2017)

Good Medicine f3

Super wild skunky asphalt sharpie markers smells


----------



## DonnyDee (Nov 8, 2017)

Where can we get a hold of good medicine? Been keeping an eye out for it for a while


----------



## Swamp Thing (Nov 8, 2017)

DonnyDee said:


> Where can we get a hold of good medicine? Been keeping an eye out for it for a while


I have some herijuana x good medicine atm

Edit: but it is no longer made as the Appalachia male is retired


----------



## DonnyDee (Nov 8, 2017)

Swamp Thing said:


> I have some herijuana x good medicine atm
> 
> Edit: but it is no longer made as the Appalachia male is retired


Any idea what sort of cbd:thc phenos come out of that? I think good med was around 1:1 to 3:2. My mom has had a stage 3 melanoma removed and while I want to support her with something that'll aid recovery and reduce the chance of recurrence, she's not especially fond of THC.


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 9, 2017)

More cowbell day day 52. This plant is covered in this white stuff, i guess the best way to describe it would be “frosty”? Is it mold? Should i just compost it?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 9, 2017)

DonnyDee said:


> Any idea what sort of cbd:thc phenos come out of that? I think good med was around 1:1 to 3:2. My mom has had a stage 3 melanoma removed and while I want to support her with something that'll aid recovery and reduce the chance of recurrence, she's not especially fond of THC.


@DonnyDee. Look up Candida CD-1. It’s a 20:1 CBD strain. All the testing that they have done, not one reached over 1% THC. I’m currently growing it for my mom right now as she doesn’t want psychoactive medication.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 9, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So, I know I ask a lot of questions about the Bodhi gear, and I know it's all subjective, etc...
> 
> But, one more question- *Of the available Bodhi crosses currently available, which one is the biggest yielder?* (all things being equal, which I know they aren't!)
> 
> ...


Some of these were already mentioned by COGrown, but I'll mention them also. I got really good yields from SSDD and BBHP. And Dream Beaver yielded good for me too. I've also read Silver Mountain, Strange Brew and Elphinstone yield good.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 9, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> More cowbell day day 52. This plant is covered in this white stuff, i guess the best way to describe it would be “frosty”? Is it mold? Should i just compost it?View attachment 4040331View attachment 4040332


How's the aroma on that?


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 9, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Some of these were already mentioned by COGrown, but I'll mention them also. I got really good yields from SSDD and BBHP. And Dream Beaver yielded good for me too. I've also read Silver Mountain, Strange Brew and Elphinstone yield good.


Appalachian superskunk is a great yielder. Im still dialing it in but very vigorous and fills out. I took down 2 today, will Post my yield when its dry. 


rikdabrick said:


> How's the aroma on that?


Hard to describe. Its very sweet and earthy, molasses and new shoes. Black pepper, figs and dates. Its got something else though and i cant quite finger it. My keeper cut is a little more on the pungent side and im finding that when i narrowed it down to 4 cuts, now 3, that 3/4 were overall the same with slight differences in structure. I harvested 2 of my keeper cut today with the 2 appys. Dealt with the 2 MC first, took a smoke break, broke down the first appy and when i opened the tent to hang the appy it smelled like something died. My buddy helping me said the same.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 9, 2017)

Kinda hard to see with my crappy phone but looks like p.m (powdery mildew) will it.just wipe off with your finger ?


Cletus clem said:


> More cowbell day day 52. This plant is covered in this white stuff, i guess the best way to describe it would be “frosty”? Is it mold? Should i just compost it?View attachment 4040331View attachment 4040332


----------



## predd (Nov 9, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Kinda hard to see with my crappy phone but looks like p.m (powdery mildew) will it.just wipe off with your finger ?


I'ts straight frost, but he can send them nugs my way if he think's it's pm......I have a special treatment I can use on them........... hehe


----------



## natasdaisy (Nov 9, 2017)

Silver mountain getting trimmed up


----------



## HydroChemBot (Nov 9, 2017)

One of the plants I have going is the Neroli 91, what is the word Neroli in reference to? The 91 part is obvious.
Google brings up neroli oil, coming from the bitter orange tree. Idk


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 9, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Kinda hard to see with my crappy phone but looks like p.m (powdery mildew) will it.just wipe off with your finger ?


He was joking lol


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 9, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Kidding or not ,, top pic bottom sugar leaf is cloudy. Looks just like p.m.


No pm, straight frost and sarcasm.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 9, 2017)

^^^ looks 



Anyone have any info on the drunken parrot ? Nl #5 (Noof cut) X Snow Lotus ?


----------



## GreenTools (Nov 9, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So, I know I ask a lot of questions about the Bodhi gear, and I know it's all subjective, etc...
> 
> But, one more question- *Of the available Bodhi crosses currently available, which one is the biggest yielder?* (all things being equal, which I know they aren't!)
> 
> ...


All of the new OMG crosses should have an excellent yield...I had some monsters from the Hindu x OMG testers I ran...


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 9, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> All of the new OMG crosses should have an excellent yield...I had some monsters from the Hindu x OMG testers I ran...


The OMG testers... is the OMG the male or female parent? The Deep Line Alchemy 7, the OMG is the mother.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 9, 2017)

Female is listed as the first name and the male is the second.


----------



## GreenTools (Nov 9, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Female is listed as the first name and the male is the second.


Correct.


----------



## luv2grow (Nov 9, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> One of the plants I have going is the Neroli 91, what is the word Neroli in reference to? The 91 part is obvious.
> Google brings up neroli oil, coming from the bitter orange tree. Idk


Neroli is a hindu OG more land race stylie, if I remember correctly. Got some beans with it but have not had the pleasure of getting around to it yet.
Quiet a few here have though.


----------



## luv2grow (Nov 9, 2017)

38 days for all Blood x genius # 1 little spicy smelling golf ball builder.

Blood 2 full orange smell and rub. Double serrations in veg. Stoked! Stalks average 8 inches top to bottom budding then drop off to 1.5" spacing the rest of the way . Very vigorous. Possibly a solo run in the near future with a true scrog. she has been starving this whole time. Started fading day 34 with 1.25k ppm



That being said the LT is looking much better with a heavier feeding. Goji not so much. LT here stacking up


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Nov 9, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> @DonnyDee. Look up Candida CD-1. It’s a 20:1 CBD strain. All the testing that they have done, not one reached over 1% THC. I’m currently growing it for my mom right now as she doesn’t want psychoactive medication.


That ac/dc cross you have has good cbd content. I ran a VC/DC from moxie last year... it was good medicine. High cbd low thc . I'm kind curious what the bodhi cut is like


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 10, 2017)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> That ac/dc cross you have has good cbd content. I ran a VC/DC from moxie last year... it was good medicine. High cbd low thc . I'm kind curious what the bodhi cut is like


Yeah that AC/DC x OMG should be nice but my mom wanted absolutely no THC so Candida fit that bill perfectly.


----------



## j.t.1986 (Nov 10, 2017)

my 5 hindu hashplants coming along nicely in the new cab.. gonna veg another two weeks possibly. 

does anyone know if these guys will stretch much? 
 
woke up this morning and the exhaust hose was detached, im usually around 80f and 40-50%rh


----------



## hillbill (Nov 10, 2017)

j.t.1986 said:


> my 5 hindu hashplants coming along nicely in the new cab.. gonna veg another two weeks possibly.
> 
> does anyone know if these guys will stretch much?
> View attachment 4040948
> woke up this morning and the exhaust hose was detached, im usually around 80f and 40-50%rh


It would seem they will not stretch much with those genes. May not even have much branching.


----------



## j.t.1986 (Nov 10, 2017)

hillbill said:


> It would seem they will not stretch much with those genes. May not even have much branching.


thanks hillbill. thats what im hoping for, so im doing a longer veg than i usually do for sativa dom's. i forget where in this thread i read it, someone had more stretch than expected on one of the g13/HP crosses.. couldnt find it though.

i topped these ones a few days ago, we'll see how she goes. ill report back a little after the flip with an update.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 10, 2017)

US seed banks that sell Bodhi and take cc?


----------



## HamNEggs (Nov 10, 2017)

Could try James Bean, ask for alt method of payment. He is quick too. I am going to try some More Cowbell, SSDD and Cobra Lips this go around.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 10, 2017)

.


----------



## Philip-O (Nov 10, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> @XXXXX takes PayPal. That’s the next best thing IMO
> Just message him for a list of what he’s got (he has a lot). Buy 2 Bodhi get 1 Free


It is probably not a good idea to make this public, as it is against paypal ToS, and we wouldn´t want to lose this option. Sorry to meddle.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 11, 2017)

Really liking the look of this Goji


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 11, 2017)

GG#4 x SSDD


----------



## Craigson (Nov 12, 2017)

2of4 gojis are females and I think a third.
Topped em all. Missed feedin em for a week or so but i think theyre back on track now. 5ish weeks old.
First two are females. Third one is growing slower and believe male. And my dog ate one of its tops Fourth i think is female but not sure.
All the tops are cloned and took about 3 weeks to root in peat pucks under a dome.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 12, 2017)

GG#4 x SSDD. I flowered one late outside. Very good GG4 flavor and kick. I called Glue Dreams because it didnt have a name.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Nov 12, 2017)

Anyone remember the open NL5 pollination seeds from awile back? I'm wondering if anyone has any of those beans or another good spot for some NL? I'm really looking for some good NL2 but would take the 5..


----------



## HydroChemBot (Nov 12, 2017)

Craigson said:


> View attachment 4042005 View attachment 4042006 View attachment 4042007 View attachment 4042008 2of4 gojis are females and I think a third.
> Topped em all. Missed feedin em for a week or so but i think theyre back on track now. 5ish weeks old.
> First two are females. Third one is growing slower and believe male. And my dog ate one of its tops Fourth i think is female but not sure.
> All the tops are cloned and took about 3 weeks to root in peat pucks under a dome.


Damm you kept those plants low, pretty cool!


----------



## Craigson (Nov 12, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> Damm you kept those plants low, pretty cool!


THis Meizhi 1200W LED grows short plants. Theres always lots of new growth, just tight node spacing.


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 12, 2017)

So, anybody have any pics/info in field trip in flower?


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 13, 2017)

Joystick: Wifi43 x Snow Lotus. Couple weeks into flower


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 13, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> GG#4 x SSDD. I flowered one late outside. Very good GG4 flavor and kick. I called Glue Dreams because it didnt have a name.


Glue dream... love it!


----------



## Philip-O (Nov 13, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Glue dream... love it!


Do you know why is it recommended for outdoors only? Extreme smell, hermi tendencies indoors or what?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 13, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Do you know why is it recommended for outdoors only? Extreme smell, hermi tendencies indoors or what?


There were a few herm issues from what i remember.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Nov 13, 2017)

j.t.1986 said:


> my 5 hindu hashplants coming along nicely in the new cab.. gonna veg another two weeks possibly.
> 
> does anyone know if these guys will stretch much?
> View attachment 4040948
> woke up this morning and the exhaust hose was detached, im usually around 80f and 40-50%rh


I had a few Hindu hasplant and they had very minimum stretch after the flip. They had great structure and looked to be very gud yielders


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Nov 13, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> 38 days for all Blood x genius # 1 little spicy smelling golf ball builder.
> View attachment 4040781
> Blood 2 full orange smell and rub. Double serrations in veg. Stoked! Stalks average 8 inches top to bottom budding then drop off to 1.5" spacing the rest of the way . Very vigorous. Possibly a solo run in the near future with a true scrog. she has been starving this whole time. Started fading day 34 with 1.25k ppm
> View attachment 4040783
> ...


That bloodxgenius is looking super frosty. Nice work


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Nov 13, 2017)

Mel had sum nl5 just recently u can check with her


----------



## j.t.1986 (Nov 14, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I had a few Hindu hasplant and they had very minimum stretch after the flip. They had great structure and looked to be very gud yielders


thats good to hear, cant wait to see what they do.

the few pics i seen on ig looked very promising.. i didnt get a chance to grab dank sinatra, hope this is a decent substitute lol.


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 14, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Do you know why is it recommended for outdoors only? Extreme smell, hermi tendencies indoors or what?


Ya i tested it. Herm problems that are almost ignorable due to extreme dankness. I ran it indoors. 3 females, 1 stable, one full on herm that i kicked outta the flower room week 3, and one dank ass cut that popped nanners on just about every preflowers location but were steril and have since stabled out. Its my best cut. So damn terpy. Flavor for days, potent relaxing high, it will wreak up yr house. But its a great mixture of terps from both parents. Sour from the gg4 yet floral from the ssdd. Tastes like a delicious chem dryer sheet or somethin lol hard to explain other than dank af.


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 14, 2017)

Id run it again indoors in a second.


----------



## Philip-O (Nov 14, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Ya i tested it. Herm problems that are almost ignorable due to extreme dankness. I ran it indoors. 3 females, 1 stable, one full on herm that i kicked outta the flower room week 3, and one dank ass cut that popped nanners on just about every preflowers location but were steril and have since stabled out. Its my best cut. So damn terpy. Flavor for days, potent relaxing high, it will wreak up yr house. But its a great mixture of terps from both parents. Sour from the gg4 yet floral from the ssdd. Tastes like a delicious chem dryer sheet or somethin lol hard to explain other than dank af.





apbx720 said:


> Id run it again indoors in a second.


Quite the endorsement! Thanks bud, I will sure keep this in mind.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 14, 2017)

Obi-Wan gets an upgrade. Green Lotus (Green Crack X Snow Lotus) )


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 14, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Obi-Wan gets an upgrade. Green Lotus (Green Crack X Snow Lotus)View attachment 4043196 )


Come on mang, don't be coy. Ask Obi to give us a smoke report


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 14, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Man sounds like you had bad luck with your thunder wookie, I have clones of all 5 of mine in the greenhouse I thought it was right up there in terms of yield potency and frost with anything else I grow but the strong floral smell really separates it and makes it a great change up from either fuel or fruity which seems to be most of what I grow. I would take pictures of them but it has been pouring here all day don't really feel like walking out there maybe tomorrow if I think of it.


did you ever take pics of your thunder wookie?

harvest?

how was it?


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 14, 2017)

Huffing on a bag of Green Lotus gives a vanilla woody tang with tropical fruity undertones.

Smooth smoke, exhale is a pepper-hash that hangs around in the mouth.

Strong solid stone, it is what I am packin. Hits hard but settles into a chill even buzz.

Really superior to many other strains I have grown. Excellent strong branching structure. Stretch 1.5x. Looks better irl than in pics.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Nov 15, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> did you ever take pics of your thunder wookie?
> 
> harvest?
> 
> how was it?


I believe I took pictures probably way back in this thread since my first run of them ended in late May I think. I liked the thunder Wookie decent yield finishes fast, had a very interesting smell which I would guess comes from the Wookie very floral. Smell carried through well to taste, decent potency and an enjoyable high that doesn't couch lock you.

I ran a couple cuts for a bit all very similar smell and smoke, just finished my last run of it, I liked it but it didn't check any boxes that my neroli doesn't and I love my neroli so I didn't keep it around anymore.


----------



## im4satori (Nov 15, 2017)

wheres the best place to get Bodhi seeds

who gets the first of the new


----------



## JeffSessions (Nov 15, 2017)

im4satori said:


> wheres the best place to get Bodhi seeds
> 
> who gets the first of the new


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 15, 2017)

GLG has a Buy one get 1 free bodhi promo starting with in a week. And has some new Bad Dawg freebies. @im4satori


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 15, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I believe I took pictures probably way back in this thread since my first run of them ended in late May I think. I liked the thunder Wookie decent yield finishes fast, had a very interesting smell which I would guess comes from the Wookie very floral. Smell carried through well to taste, decent potency and an enjoyable high that doesn't couch lock you.
> 
> I ran a couple cuts for a bit all very similar smell and smoke, just finished my last run of it, I liked it but it didn't check any boxes that my neroli doesn't and I love my neroli so I didn't keep it around anymore.



cool man, thanks...


----------



## Tstat (Nov 15, 2017)

Buy 2 get one free. I'm still,waiting for their anniversary promo...


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 15, 2017)

This will be the anniversary promo. Start date will be posted soon.


----------



## im4satori (Nov 15, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> GLG has a Buy one get 1 free bodhi promo starting with in a week. And has some new Bad Dawg freebies. @im4satori


GLG..?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 15, 2017)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bad-dog-genetics.913207/page-2
https://www.rollitup.org/t/great-lakes-genetics.871947/


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 15, 2017)

Think dragboat is bad dawg so good info here.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 15, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Think dragboat is bad dawg so good info here.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 15, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> GLG has a Buy one get 1 free bodhi promo starting with in a week. And has some new Bad Dawg freebies. @im4satori


Well...... looks like I'll be pushing back my grow room upgrades again.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 15, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> GLG has a Buy one get 1 free bodhi promo starting with in a week. And has some new Bad Dawg freebies. @im4satori


Damnit! Hopefully James Bean or the others with bodhi will offer a similar sale. Otherwise I will be misising out lol.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 15, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Damnit! Hopefully James Bean or the others with bodhi will offer a similar sale. Otherwise I will be misising out lol.


Think it is just Glg ? Why missing out, issue with glg we should know about ?


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 15, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Think it is just Glg ? Why missing out, issue with glg we should know about ?


No, no issues with them. It was something I did and can't order from them anymore. I still highly recommend them, just hoping others will have a similar sale for black Friday or Christmas.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 15, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> No, no issues with them. It was something I did and can't order from them anymore. I still highly recommend them, just hoping others will have a similar sale for black Friday or Christmas.


That sucks. Get a friend to order for you lol. Ya don’t wanna miss a 1for1 sale


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Nov 15, 2017)

The only issues with GLG is the website and sending cash. Nothing like waiting for a special seed drop and missing out on Apollo f4 because someone bought them out of your cart while you were in checkout. Or not getting your first choice of freebies due to the fact your payment has to travel to another country.

His biggest advantage is his giant selection of Bodhi Freebies and the bad dog genetic freebies are very nice also. He normally got my order to me here in Canada in ten days with one package taking more than seventy days but that’s not his fault.

James Bean is easy to deal with will make shit right if there’s a fuck up on their end. Packages make it here 10 days or less and he has more payment options. 

His biggest disadvantages are the lack of freebies both in the selection and quantity department. He runs less bogo’s and is seventy seven dollars a pack. My last two orders were from James Bean and I’ve had no problems.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 15, 2017)

Joystick (wifi43 x snow lotus)


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 15, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Obi-Wan gets an upgrade. Green Lotus (Green Crack X Snow Lotus)View attachment 4043196 )


Got a pack of GL seedlings going right now. Hows she do in terps, high, and yield?


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 15, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Huffing on a bag of Green Lotus gives a vanilla woody tang with tropical fruity undertones.
> 
> Smooth smoke, exhale is a pepper-hash that hangs around in the mouth.
> 
> ...


Gotcha! Thx for the info


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Nov 16, 2017)

Wondering where is best place to get Bodhi seeds in UK?
I'm keen to get those freebies from GLG, has anyone from UK used them before?


----------



## RORSN (Nov 16, 2017)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Wondering where is best place to get Bodhi seeds in UK?
> I'm keen to get those freebies from GLG, has anyone from UK used them before?


in regards to question 2 - Join GLG then you can ask directly about your concerns.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 16, 2017)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Wondering where is best place to get Bodhi seeds in UK?
> I'm keen to get those freebies from GLG, has anyone from UK used them before?


I've used ali bongo a few times with good success and free shipping. Use the code "GROWPON" to for a discount. I bought a bunch of karma genetics from them, as they had the cheapest prices out of everyone.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks for the info people, almost everywhere I'm checking is sold out of Bodhi though.
As far as I can see Attitude seems to still has the best selection of what's available.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Nov 17, 2017)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Thanks for the info people, almost everywhere I'm checking is sold out of Bodhi though.
> As far as I can see Attitude seems to still has the best selection of what's available.


Seedsman in the UK still has a few varieties left. The selection isn't great.... but there's still a few decent ones on there


----------



## Chef420 (Nov 17, 2017)

Here’s some Bodhi advice from a newish grower: Don’t be afraid to try something new and not yet known. One of my first purchases was Dank Sinatra because it was in stock, I liked the name but no one was talking about it. Then a year or so later everyone is buzzing about it. I’ve grown out Purple Wookie, strange brew, ssdd, and all have been good from just a few seeds from each pack. 
I don’t think you can grow wrong with anything from Bodhi.


----------



## Judio_gardens (Nov 18, 2017)

GLG on fire! They just had a mini re-up on a few limited selections. I finally got my hands on Kinky temple! So stoked!


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 18, 2017)

2 lemon lotus on day 22, 1 on day 2(back left) and goji og.  Anybody got any whole plant goji pics lateish flower? By far the fastest growing of any of my strains, hoping shes got enough room!


----------



## numberfour (Nov 18, 2017)

Purple Sunshine

(Purple Diesel x Sunshine Daydream)
 
This pheno was stunning in flower and looks just as good after being harvested. Buds are very dense, frosty as hell, tonnes bag appeal. Flowering she was pure diesel on the nose, shes now taken on a sweet diesel hints of lavender smell after drying. This flows through into the smoke and the effects are quite instant and strong. Heavy stone one of those that hits early behind the eyes


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 18, 2017)

Judio_gardens said:


> GLG on fire! They just had a mini re-up on a few limited selections. I finally got my hands on Kinky temple! So stoked!


being lazy & not checking this am i wonder what i missed. i did happen to select an afgooey x wookie 15 pack & red eye jedi pack...


----------



## Tstat (Nov 18, 2017)

Any news on the GLG promotion?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 18, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Any news on the GLG promotion?



Not yet that i know of , but my fat calised fingers are patiently waiting on speed dial (type) mode. And just to put this out there in case anyone cares ... I am a very old wrinkly ,fragile man .. It takes me a while to type and order things , so all i ask is please take a few hours or even days to make your orders,, this way this old fragile dude can have a chance to get in on some DANK AZZ beans b4 there gone.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 18, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Any news on the GLG promotion?


"...Also GLG anniversary promo starting within the week..."

"plus Bodhi BUY 1 Get 1 free. lots of new gear Jaws, stray fox, Gage green ,new Bad dawg freebies and breeder promos. New Holy grail Tee and new purple pucks..."


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 18, 2017)

A quick update on some of the outdoor plants Moontang,GG#4 x SSDD,Goji,Sky Lotus,Dream Lotus,Head Trip,Dream Beaver,Sky Lotus,Dream Lotus,Sky Lotus and another Sky Lotus


----------



## COGrown (Nov 18, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Purple Sunshine
> 
> (Purple Diesel x Sunshine Daydream)
> View attachment 4044965
> This pheno was stunning in flower and looks just as good after being harvested. Buds are very dense, frosty as hell, tonnes bag appeal. Flowering she was pure diesel on the nose, shes now taken on a sweet diesel hints of lavender smell after drying. This flows through into the smoke and the effects are quite instant and strong. Heavy stone one of those that hits early behind the eyes


The purple diesel is a high CBD strain, do you feel like this is a good medicinal strain? Sounds like it would be a good one.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Nov 18, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Not yet that i know of , but my fat calised fingers are patiently waiting on speed dial (type) mode. And just to put this out there in case anyone cares ... I am a very old wrinkly ,fragile man .. It takes me a while to type and order things , so all i ask is please take a few hours or even days to make your orders,, this way this old fragile dude can have a chance to get in on some DANK AZZ beans b4 there gone.


Best post I've seen in awile ..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 19, 2017)

Kush4 x 1988G13HP... still curing but damn


----------



## Craigson (Nov 19, 2017)

Mad Hamish said:


> Kush4 x 1988G13HP... still curing but damnView attachment 4045472


Tester?


----------



## cindysid (Nov 19, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Kinda hard to see with my crappy phone but looks like p.m (powdery mildew) will it.just wipe off with your finger ?


You may send them to me for further analysis!


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 20, 2017)

Kush4 x 1988G13HP not in my collection. Must assimilate.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 20, 2017)

I was doing some research on some strains and I found that Green Dot Labs carries a lot of Bodhi gear and thought that it was interesting. I don't live close enough to buy from them from they had some interesting choices for strains. My point is if a dispensary is supplying a strain, there must be something to it. They even have Wookie! https://greendotlabs.com/strains/

I am after Wookie crosses this time and I already have a couple of packs locked in that I wanted, Black Raz and Lavender Aura. I had Black Raz before and it had a great yield, but it didn't have much of a flavor so I am going to pheno hunt another pack.

The seed packs that I am considering are Lavender Jack, Terpenado, and Space Monkey. I was trying to just pick one of these.

The seed packs that I just planted are Mother's Milk, BlueBerry HashPlant, Silver Mnt, and Bingo Pajamas. I had very good germination rates on all of them... Also, I just put 2x packs of SSDD. I got 8 females from 2 packs. This would be my first time to run it but I have ran SSDD crosses like SunShine#4 and Wookie 41 x SSDD. I didn't get sweet smelling phenos from either. SS#4 had that menthol-cologne-kush smell and it was very sticky but on the small side. Wookie 41 x SSDD smelled like Tiki Torch fuel with citronella. It was also small in size...






For freebies I am looking at Prayer Tower indica because I had it before and there was a very good yielding pheno that smelled like Mango Laffy Taffy and had golf ball nugs everywhere. Also, I am probably going to get the sweet skunk crosses like Elfinstone and Strange Brew.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 20, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> GLG has a Buy one get 1 free bodhi promo starting with in a week. And has some new Bad Dawg freebies. @im4satori


I am def ready for it to start!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> This would be my first time to run it but I have ran SSDD crosses like SunShine#4 and Wookie 41 x SSDD. I didn't get sweet smelling phenos from either. SS#4 had that menthol-cologne-kush smell and it was very sticky but on the small side.


Lots of hype on SS#4, so much so that I grabbed the last 2 singles from MWS a couple months back. Both were males.

In your opinion, having run so much Bodhi, do you see anything extra special in SS#4 ?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 20, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Lots of hype on SS#4, so much so that I grabbed the last 2 singles from MWS a couple months back. Both were males.
> 
> In your opinion, having run so much Bodhi, do you see anything extra special in SS#4 ?


I didn't find it, sorry... Like I said though, I didn't find any berry flavors or anything either just Kush flavors in the pack... It is hard to justify keeping it when I have Black Raz that produces sooo much more. I was so impressed with Black Raz that I am buying it again and considering getting one of it's siblings, Terpenado or Soul Mate. I saw low test #'s on Soul Mate though. However, I am not interested in another pack of SunShine#4 yet. Not unless there is a berry flavored one that I missed! My wife is getting sick of earthy flavored weed and I am too...


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Nov 20, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I didn't find it, sorry... Like I said though, I didn't find any berry flavors or anything either just Kush flavors in the pack... It is hard to justify keeping it when I have Black Raz that produces sooo much more. I was so impressed with Black Raz that I am buying it again and considering getting one of it's siblings, Terpenado or Soul Mate. I saw low test #'s on Soul Mate though. However, I am not interested in another pack of SunShine#4 yet. Not unless there is a berry flavored one that I missed! My wife is getting sick of earthy flavored weed and I am too...


Those wookie crosses look fire!! How long did your Black Raz take to finish? I heard some finishing up in 50 days.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 20, 2017)

My little Bodhi collection. I’ll be adding to it this week when the BOGO sale is on at GLG!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 20, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I didn't find it, sorry... Like I said though, I didn't find any berry flavors or anything either just Kush flavors in the pack... It is hard to justify keeping it when I have Black Raz that produces sooo much more. I was so impressed with Black Raz that I am buying it again and considering getting one of it's siblings, Terpenado or Soul Mate. I saw low test #'s on Soul Mate though. However, I am not interested in another pack of SunShine#4 yet. Not unless there is a berry flavored one that I missed! My wife is getting sick of earthy flavored weed and I am too...


The hype is because of the sunshine 4 cup winning cup. Thing is the cup winning cut is actually sunshine 3 (chem 3 x seed) and it lives up to the hype for sure.

Sure there's fire in the #4 cross too but yeah there's lots of confusion on that cause the person that popped the seed screwed up on the name when entering it. It's super popular in Mi right now where it originated. Great chem smell to it and it knocks you on your ass.


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 20, 2017)

My SS#4 came out chemmy fuel and berry. Matter of fact I got 8 of 12 females and most of them were like this. Took clones of every single one of them too


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 20, 2017)

Maaaaan i lost it all . 
Who tryna gift me like 6-12seeds 
I must start again. i must 

Do it for pickle Rick


----------



## J-jizzel (Nov 20, 2017)

Man I am very disappointed in my pack of seeds I received from green line organics.They did not say anything about removing them out of the original packaging and my Space monkey seeds came in a dope bag.I do not want to invest my time into a pack of seeds I paid top dollar for that come in anything that is not the original packaging.How can a person trust these seeds.I just feel we put too much time in this to trust that.


----------



## J-jizzel (Nov 20, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> My little Bodhi collection. I’ll be adding to it this week when the BOGO sale is on at GLG!View attachment 4045949


Is that the original packaging that bodhi's gear comes in?I ordered some space monkey from Green line and it came in that exact packaging. I do not like getting bags that could so easily be faked.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 20, 2017)

J-jizzel said:


> Is that the original packaging that bodhi's gear comes in?I ordered some space monkey from Green line and it came in that exact packaging. I do not like getting bags that could so easily be faked.


yes, that is bodhi's packaging, do well with the gear, & you will rewarded in a way most others dream about. space monkey is great.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 20, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> My little Bodhi collection. I’ll be adding to it this week when the BOGO sale is on at GLG!View attachment 4045949


great choices for preservation. although giving in to temptation in weeks prior to has me limited for the bogo sale, goji is a must...


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm interested in the hype, as well. Have 2 SS4 a couple weeks in veg. Hoping for a girl. The last 3 were male. 3 for 3 males on P Tower I, as well. No room for males, atm.


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 20, 2017)

J-jizzel said:


> Is that the original packaging that bodhi's gear comes in?I ordered some space monkey from Green line and it came in that exact packaging. I do not like getting bags that could so easily be faked.


Yes it is. Buy from reputable banks. The thing about it is, do you want to pay for seeds or packaging? I appreciate cool packs with pics and little vials but that shits expensive for the breeders. Not many breeders are cranking out 11 packs of primo genetics for basically $50 a pack. Every pack im looking to get that isnt bodhi is $100-$150 a pack. No freebies. 1 pack of that strain. Im fine with that, its worth it, but for $150 i get 3 packs of bodhi gear. Im trying to alternate! Lol


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 20, 2017)

Dog trap (left); sunshine4(right)  

Sunshine4


----------



## MetalToots (Nov 21, 2017)

Granola funk
Harvested @ 51 days of flowering


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 21, 2017)

MetalToots said:


> Granola funk
> Harvested @ 51 days of flowering
> View attachment 4046170 View attachment 4046172 View attachment 4046173 View attachment 4046174 View attachment 4046176 View attachment 4046177 View attachment 4046178


Take that bitch further next time!!!! I bet she swells up all sorts more cowbell day 51same bud on the right day 62. I realize its a different strain but same mom and very similar in many ways. I was patient with these, let them keep going and they kept swelling! Id bet those would do the same, they look like they have a bit left in the tank. Freakin beautiful though. Good job!


----------



## MetalToots (Nov 21, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Take that bitch further next time!!!! I bet she swells up all sorts View attachment 4046185more cowbell day 51View attachment 4046186same bud on the right day 62. I realize its a different strain but same mom and very similar in many ways. I was patient with these, let them keep going and they kept swelling! Id bet those would do the same, they look like they have a bit left in the tank. Freakin beautiful though. Good job!


You're probably right! My initial plan was to push it another week but i failed at being patient i guess 
I kept 2 clones of it though, so i'll try to push it further next time 

Nice MC btw! We can see in the pictures how those two strains are related.


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 21, 2017)

MetalToots said:


> You're probably right! My initial plan was to push it another week but i failed at being patient i guess
> I kept 2 clones of it though, so i'll try to push it further next time
> 
> Nice MC btw! We can see in the pictures how those two strains are related.


Ive been there man! I had enough supplies kickin around, i wasnt chomping at the bit to take stuff down and i had nothing ready to flip so i decided to let them go a little further. In this case only 3 extra days but i have taken mc down at 50 thinking it was ready. That 3 extra days was noticable visually.  Who knows, they may put on a little frost too


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 21, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Ive been there man! I had enough supplies kickin around, i wasnt chomping at the bit to take stuff down and i had nothing ready to flip so i decided to let them go a little further. In this case only 3 extra days but i have taken mc down at 50 thinking it was ready. That 3 extra days was noticable visually. View attachment 4046223View attachment 4046224 Who knows, they may put on a little frost too


@Cletus clem you & these pics are the sole reason behind me picking up more cowbell. thank you.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 21, 2017)

COGrown said:


> The purple diesel is a high CBD strain, do you feel like this is a good medicinal strain? Sounds like it would be a good one.


I'm not familiar with high CBD strains and only had two joints of the Purple Sunshine. I was smoking it when I wrote that post, after wards it did seem to mellow out. 

Goji from recent Quantum board run


----------



## J-jizzel (Nov 21, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Yes it is. Buy from reputable banks. The thing about it is, do you want to pay for seeds or packaging? I appreciate cool packs with pics and little vials but that shits expensive for the breeders. Not many breeders are cranking out 11 packs of primo genetics for basically $50 a pack. Every pack im looking to get that isnt bodhi is $100-$150 a pack. No freebies. 1 pack of that strain. Im fine with that, its worth it, but for $150 i get 3 packs of bodhi gear. Im trying to alternate! Lol


All of that makes sense to me,I see exactly what you are saying and they are definitely more reasonable then any top breeder I have seen out there.


----------



## Judio_gardens (Nov 21, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> The hype is because of the sunshine 4 cup winning cup. Thing is the cup winning cut is actually sunshine 3 (chem 3 x seed) and it lives up to the hype for sure.
> 
> Sure there's fire in the #4 cross too but yeah there's lots of confusion on that cause the person that popped the seed screwed up on the name when entering it. It's super popular in Mi right now where it originated. Great chem smell to it and it knocks you on your ass.


It did come in 1st and 2nd place. I doubt both were chem3 x ssdd but I am not sure. I am stoked for my cobra lips then.


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 21, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> @Cletus clem you & these pics are the sole reason behind me picking up more cowbell. thank you.


No prob, when u popping some??? Cant wait to start snappin some of the goji and lemon lotus!


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 21, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> No prob, when u popping some??? Cant wait to start snappin some of the goji and lemon lotus!


space, time, & indecisiveness limit me brother. i just picked up 6 more bodhi packs from glg, and with the bogo sale coming this week, my palms are itching again. i still have four black triangle females in veg along with two space monkey females i think, plus a moonshine haze s1 from this summer and 6 unsexed starfighter freebies, and still havent taken clones of any. procrastinatin' i am.


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 21, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> space, time, & indecisiveness limit me brother. i just picked up 6 more bodhi packs from glg, and with the bogo sale coming this week, my palms are itching again. i still have four black triangle females in veg along with two space monkey females i think, plus a moonshine haze s1 from this summer and 6 unsexed starfighter freebies, and still havent taken clones of any. procrastinatin' i am.


I hear ya. Ive got an empty tent waiting for the burning skull (starfighter x inferno og) seeds i popped to fill back out after cloning and pruning. Temps have been too cool and i didnt notice so dream beaver are going pretty slow. Lemon lotus and goji og tent looking great though! Trying to decide what to pop next. Bingo pajamas? Couple more dream beaver? Got those new ethos og as well.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 21, 2017)

After culling another male, starflight guava, I noticed my Bodhi female drought has finally ended! Went 1/1 on my chem 91 jb x snow lotus! This will be my first real chem, also.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 21, 2017)

Elphinstone vs. Strange Brew
Need help picking the freebie to go with my black raspberry purchase when glg promo starts. Any info is greatly appreciated


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 21, 2017)

Judio_gardens said:


> It did come in 1st and 2nd place. I doubt both were chem3 x ssdd but I am not sure. I am stoked for my cobra lips then.


Well supposedly two different people won with the same cut that's going around the state right now. Both claim to be originators but funny as it is they're the same cut for sure it's hilarious what goes on these days. It really is a gem and I'm sure it'll be making the rounds outside of MI soon though it's fire.


----------



## Judio_gardens (Nov 21, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Well supposedly two different people won with the same cut that's going around the state right now. Both claim to be originators but funny as it is they're the same cut for sure it's hilarious what goes on these days. It really is a gem and I'm sure it'll be making the rounds outside of MI soon though it's fire.


Ha ! man that is crazy.The pictures of it looked amazing. That Chem3 is such an intriguing strain.


----------



## DonnyDee (Nov 22, 2017)

So anyone ordered internationally from GLG? I see they only accept currency, major ballache to go to forex, convince them to allow me to buy $ and then ship it from here


----------



## COGrown (Nov 22, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Elphinstone vs. Strange Brew
> Need help picking the freebie to go with my black raspberry purchase when glg promo starts. Any info is greatly appreciated


I always vote for Elphinstone any chance I get. Huge yields of chemmy citrus funky buds. The first three pics are from my test run, which was in organic soil, and the last picture is of her first run as a clone in my old coco drip system.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 22, 2017)

COGrown said:


> I always vote for Elphinstone any chance I get. Huge yields of chemmy citrus funky buds. The first three pics are from my test run, which was in organic soil, and the last picture is of her first run as a clone in my old coco drip system.
> 
> View attachment 4046639 View attachment 4046640 View attachment 4046641 View attachment 4046642


Thanks! Nice pics and good description. Sounds like she would fit in, here.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Nov 22, 2017)

Does anyone know, or have a link to a genetics list for bodhi strains?
I'm wanting to get something from Bodhi with Wookie in.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 22, 2017)

@SonsOfAvery, James Bean Company listings are easily scrolled and will give you that info.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Nov 22, 2017)

hillbill said:


> @SonsOfAvery, James Bean Company listings are easily scrolled and will give you that info.


Cool, I'll check em out.
I know most sites do list the genetics but it's such a fuck on clicking through every link to see it's not what I wanted haha.
Thanks!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 22, 2017)

They look and sound great. What was your flowering time for them ?


COGrown said:


> I always vote for Elphinstone any chance I get. Huge yields of chemmy citrus funky buds. The first three pics are from my test run, which was in organic soil, and the last picture is of her first run as a clone in my old coco drip system.
> 
> View attachment 4046639 View attachment 4046640 View attachment 4046641 View attachment 4046642


----------



## COGrown (Nov 22, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> They look and sound great. What was your flowering time for them ?


10-11 weeks for most with the haziest pheno going 12. I grew a total of six different females. All of them yield well but there seems to be one pheno in particular that is a beast and has kind of a sweet tarts over chemmy garlic smell and taste that is great. I got two of those out of the six and one was a keeper for a couple years.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 22, 2017)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Those wookie crosses look fire!! How long did your Black Raz take to finish? I heard some finishing up in 50 days.


Most of the seed pack was medium size buds that finished quick. The pheno that I kept has larger buds and takes a little longer, but it has a kushy flavor. I think that I am having bad luck finding sweet phenos. I seem to always get the earthy ones.

I was having trouble with my soil for a while and I finally started to get it tested and things are looking much better nowdays. I thought that I had a calcium def but it turned out to be K-tox instead.
 

I found out the hard way that manure compost is high in P and K, then I had coco coir worm castings that really threw off my K and sodium levels!!!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 22, 2017)

Hotwired said:


> My SS#4 came out chemmy fuel and berry. Matter of fact I got 8 of 12 females and most of them were like this. Took clones of every single one of them too


I would be glad if I was wrong, but my whole pack was kushy and not a single hint of berry... Could be bad luck on my part, it's been known to happen...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 22, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> I hear ya. Ive got an empty tent waiting for the burning skull (starfighter x inferno og) seeds i popped to fill back out after cloning and pruning. Temps have been too cool and i didnt notice so dream beaver are going pretty slow. Lemon lotus and goji og tent looking great though! Trying to decide what to pop next. Bingo pajamas? Couple more dream beaver? Got those new ethos og as well.


Did you happen to find the grapefruit Dream Beaver? I found the roasted onion and pineapple pheno. I hear that there is a pine that is a great sativa and the grapefruit is the popular one, I didn't find it. I have another pack of Beaver but I don't see it for sale anymore, so I am holding onto it along with a pack of Sumatra... I was considering the Lemon Lotus for a freebie...


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 22, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Did you happen to find the grapefruit Dream Beaver? I found the roasted onion and pineapple pheno. I hear that there is a pine that is a great sativa and the grapefruit is the popular one, I didn't find it. I have another pack of Beaver but I don't see it for sale anymore, so I am holding onto it along with a pack of Sumatra... I was considering the Lemon Lotus for a freebie...


Ive got 2 seedlings of db coming up now, first crack at it. Popped 4 seeds, only 2 came up. See what i get with these 2. Hopefully at least 1 girl!


----------



## Tstat (Nov 22, 2017)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Cool, I'll check em out.
> I know most sites do list the genetics but it's


A few weeks ago I posted up everything that was on GLG, along with the gentics cross. probably 10-15 pages back.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 22, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Prayer Tower at week 9. I have been having trouble with my soil, so I guess that I am saying that I am not an expert. I have been hanging around in the organic section more and I am trying to pick up on a few things. I think that it could have filled out more. I think that it didnt do much since week 7. I am glad that I took it to week 9, because it changed flavor a little.
> View attachment 3582186 View attachment 3582187 View attachment 3582188


Here is my old pics of Prayer Tower. I was still having trouble with my soil back then, so I bet that I can do a better job next time!!! Rock solid nugs of Mango LaffyTaffy that will put you to sleep...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 22, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Silver MNTView attachment 3578507View attachment 3578509


Silver mnt from Jan 2016


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 22, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Did you happen to find the grapefruit Dream Beaver? I found the roasted onion and pineapple pheno. I hear that there is a pine that is a great sativa and the grapefruit is the popular one, I didn't find it. I have another pack of Beaver but I don't see it for sale anymore, so I am holding onto it along with a pack of Sumatra... I was considering the Lemon Lotus for a freebie...


Forgot to mention, i have a lemon lotus grow journal going, dont know if uv checked it out.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 22, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Ive been there man! I had enough supplies kickin around, i wasnt chomping at the bit to take stuff down and i had nothing ready to flip so i decided to let them go a little further. In this case only 3 extra days but i have taken mc down at 50 thinking it was ready. That 3 extra days was noticable visually. View attachment 4046223View attachment 4046224 Who knows, they may put on a little frost too


Looks like your patience pays off.


MustangStudFarm said:


> Here is my old pics of Prayer Tower. I was still having trouble with my soil back then, so I bet that I can do a better job next time!!! Rock solid nugs of Mango LaffyTaffy that will put you to sleep...


Nice! Going to have to pop a couple more of these soon. 3 for 3 males first attempt.


----------



## widgetkicker (Nov 22, 2017)

Tstat said:


> A few weeks ago I posted up everything that was on GLG, along with the gentics cross. probably 10-15 pages back.


http://rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1789#post-13879413


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 22, 2017)

bogo on bodhi, new shirts, new pucks, new box. will i finally be done as a collector ?


----------



## greencropper (Nov 22, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> bogo on bodhi, new shirts, new pucks, new box. will i finally be done as a collector ? View attachment 4046866 View attachment 4046867 View attachment 4046868 View attachment 4046869


ha this is only the beginning!...soon limited edition collector badges, plates & mugs...


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 22, 2017)

Judio_gardens said:


> Ha ! man that is crazy.The pictures of it looked amazing. That Chem3 is such an intriguing strain.


Ss4 is a killer cross, its not hype imo. Delicious flavor, bag appeal, effect, terps. Thou who knocketh, must first tryeth.


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 22, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I would be glad if I was wrong, but my whole pack was kushy and not a single hint of berry... Could be bad luck on my part, it's been known to happen...


Mine were too but a couple had that floral finish from the ssdd male that would show up in the flavor too. Those 2 i kept. Have you tried guano tea? Simple, hot water in a cup and add 10gm per gallons of guano( half seabird 0-12-0 and half bat 0-10-0). So for example if i was making 15 gal of water i would get a large styrofoam cup w hot water, add in 150 grams of guano mixture, let steep for 10 min or so and then pour whole cup into your 15 gallon water mixture. Week 4-7. It really brings out the fruitiness in those fruity cuts. Works good w kushes too but man it really brings something special outta those fruity ones.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 22, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Mine were too but a couple had that floral finish from the ssdd male that would show up in the flavor too. Those 2 i kept. Have you tried guano tea? Simple, hot water in a cup and add 10gm per gallons of guano( half seabird 0-12-0 and half bat 0-10-0). So for example if i was making 15 gal of water i would get a large styrofoam cup w hot water, add in 150 grams of guano mixture, let steep for 10 min or so and then pour whole cup into your 15 gallon water mixture. Week 4-7. It really brings out the fruitiness in those fruity cuts. Works good w kushes too but man it really brings something special outta those fruity ones.


I've been dealing with high P and K lately. I found out the hard way that coco coir based worm castings are not doing me any favors, K and sodium were off the charts when I used it... It could have been the K in black strap molasses that was killing me with my teas? I have a 30gallon air-lift brewer but I cannot find the other pics of it.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 23, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> bogo on bodhi, new shirts, new pucks, new box. will i finally be done as a collector ?


I don't see this on GLG!?


----------



## Craigson (Nov 23, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I don't see this on GLG!?


Its in the banner on the main page


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 23, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Tester?


Yes it is, pheno kept from i think about 2 years ago.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 23, 2017)

Some of the older bags of Coco recommended washing first because of the salt.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 23, 2017)

I've found it nearly impossible to pull the trigger on small bodhi orders. (1 or 2 packs) Every time I browse glg, what I want changes.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 23, 2017)

I tried to germ a Stardog cross freebie, got 1 male, the others wouldn't open. Last week I germinated 3 HHP, 3 SSDD, and 3 98 Bubba (Bad Dawg). The Hindu Hashplant seeds all popped first, followed by the SSDD with 3 for 3. The BD beans didn't open at all and I threw them out.

"We will have a pick your own Bad Dawg freebie promo later this year, a lot of people are requesting some of the freebies from last year.

So I will clean out the fridge and offer whatever I have left.
There are a lot of test grows of Bad Dawg gear at
Z-labs.nl https://www.z-labs.nl/community/forum/49-freebies/
And Rollitup https://www.rollitup.org/t/bad-dog-genetics.913207/ "


----------



## Tstat (Nov 23, 2017)

"GREATLAKES GENETICS CURRANT PROMO" Currant?


----------



## numberfour (Nov 23, 2017)

Tree of Life from this harvest
 
Have passed her on while I try some new flavours but will be revisiting in the future.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 23, 2017)

Tstat said:


> "GREATLAKES GENETICS CURRANT PROMO" Currant?


Berry unfortunate.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 23, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I tried to germ a Stardog cross freebie, got 1 male, the others wouldn't open. Last week I germinated 3 HHP, 3 SSDD, and 3 98 Bubba (Bad Dawg). The Hindu Hashplant seeds all popped first, followed by the SSDD with 3 for 3. The BD beans didn't open at all and I threw them out.
> 
> "We will have a pick your own Bad Dawg freebie promo later this year, a lot of people are requesting some of the freebies from last year.
> 
> ...


You just reminded me to check on the 2 starflight guavas in the paper towel.
I have nothing but good things to say about my BD freebies. Bummer yours didn't go well.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 23, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Berry unfortunate.


I see what you did there and I like it.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 23, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Berry unfortunate.


LOL! I wish I had thought of that. I still don't see anything that shows those shirts, box, etc. on GLG...

Best 2 freebies and why?!?


----------



## JeffSessions (Nov 23, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Berry unfortunate.


That joke was ribe for the picking.

Ouch.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 23, 2017)

Ck the GLG home page and click on "Currant Promos" and click on the GLG logo for the GLG promo .
And ck the other breeder logos , their promos will be add over the next few days. @Tstat


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 23, 2017)

@Tstat 
Allways sorry to hear of seeds that do not pop ,but I have had nothing but great feed back on these.
Make note of it to GLG and they will send you a replacement.




Here was the latest feed back on these.

it was the pre 98 mota cut x long bottom leaf . our circle of friends are all raving about the quality and the effect. these are all old-time local growers that have been doing the outdoor stuff since the 1970s in south-eastern ohio. the buzz hit me hard and fast and then mellowed out some. but it is a sativa type high that allows you to get work done and does not leave you tired afterward. it is very nice all around smoke and a good producer. i am used to getting freebies from europe that are old or have herm traits but this stuff was a real treat! i wish i would have kept them for myself


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 23, 2017)

Lazy lightning


----------



## Tstat (Nov 23, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> And ck the other breeder logos , their promos will be add over the next few days.


Ah, now I see it, thanks!
So, I love playing the "what should I order" game! I am going to order 2 packs and get 2 freebies. Below is where I am at. I am looking for the best yielders, since I'm sure they are all fire!

*My Current Grows:*

*Goji OG (Nepali x Snow Lotus)
SSDD (bubbashine x appalachia)
HHP (LA Hindu x88g13/HP)
Space Monkey (Gorilla Glue #4 x Wookie #15)*

*Possible Freebies:*

*Prayer Tower (indica) (Lemon Thai Indy x Appalachia)
Super Snow Lotus (Mass Super Skunk x Snow Lotus)
Elfinstone (Sweet Skunk appalachia)*


*Possible Orders:*

*Appalachian super skunk (mss x appalachia)

Black Raspberry (goji raspberry f2 x wookie 15)

ClusterFunk (Chem 91JB X 88G13/HP)

Granola Funk (GSC Form x Wookie #15) Formally Disco Biscuit

More Cowbell (gsc x 88g13/hp)

Mountain Temple* (Mountain Temple is a big yielding haze/chem family hybrid, using the proven male of Appalachia: h&l's hybrid of green crack and jj's tres dawg wed to the totem pole haze temple mother cut! These cannabis seeds are one’s that hit it home for the lover of electric sativa effects. With dense, full, resinous buds in a shorter maturation window the aromas and flavours are of spicy citron and hazy melon with a funky chemdawg bottom end and floral high notes of the Williams Wonder. These marijuana seeds are energizing and powerful with a light push of body enhancement. This hybrid is very similar to Silver Mountain, except this one will lean a little more to the indica side and be a bigger quicker faster yielder.)

*Silver Mountain * (Silver mountain is a big yielding haze/chem family hybrid, using the proven male of Appalachia, wed to the cherished Mr Nice Super Silver Haze mother cut, this one hits it home for the lover of electric sativa effects, with dense full resinous buds in a shorter maturation window. The aromas and flavours are of spicy citron and hazy melon with a funky chemdawg bottom end, energizing and powerful with a light push of body enhancement…
This is a limited release and will no longer be reproduced after they are gone, due to the loss of the f1 male…..)


----------



## Tstat (Nov 23, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> Allways sorry to hear of seeds that do not pop


Well, I have 7 more that I am going to try. Thanks for the response, I really do want to try these!


----------



## Tstat (Nov 23, 2017)

The Pipe said:


> Lazy lightning


 I'd like to find the proper potion. To try to capture your emotion...


----------



## wuzrelygud (Nov 23, 2017)

Hey everyone!

I'm a little late to the Bodhi scene, but I will definitely jump on the GLG deal once it starts. (You guys are killing it!) I have a couple bagseed of More Cowbell that I want to pop just for science, I usually have good outcomes with bagseeds from projects. I usually check for unstable genetics regardless.

For the deal next week, I will be going with the Lavender Aura for a coworker, while I get the Goji OG & Pakistani Peshwar. If anyone has any input on the Lavender or Pakistani, I'd love any tips! Super excited to breed them out.

Edit: I totally forgot it was a drop down menu for freebies. Can't wait.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 23, 2017)

I ordered some pretty awesome beans today! Tranquil Elephantizer Remix F2s and Ancient OG F2s! 4 packs of each. My money was going to GLG until I heard about these!!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 23, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Ah, now I see it, thanks!
> So, I love playing the "what should I order" game! I am going to order 2 packs and get 2 freebies. Below is where I am at. I am looking for the best yielders, since I'm sure they are all fire!
> 
> *My Current Grows:*
> ...


I have a Black Raz that is pretty big for finishing in under 8 weeks! I am about to buy another pack as soon as the promo starts. I was looking at Space Monkey also. I had a good Prayer Tower back in Jan '16 and I linked my photos on the last page. PT smelled like a candy store with strong hints of mango and also had a decent yield. 

I am grabbing Prayer Tower and Elfinstone for my freebies, I never ran Elfinstone but heard that it does yield well. Sweet Skunk is Northern Lights x Skunk.

I also linked pics of Silver Mnt. It was a big one and it had good flavor. It was mostly Lime with strong hints of gas, but more of a propane/butane/natural gas smell rather than fuel. The smoke tasted like margarita if I remember correctly.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 23, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Silver MNTView attachment 3578507View attachment 3578509


Here is the link again. Silver Mnt and Prayer Tower... I would recommend both for freebies


----------



## hillbill (Nov 23, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I ordered some pretty awesome beans today! Tranquil Elephantizer Remix F2s and Ancient OG F2s! 4 packs of each. My money was going to GLG until I heard about these!!


Every time I look up @GrowGorilla has more beans in transit! I have enough for a long while and 3 kinds of pollen so I will try to resist but have some nuggets to earn with reviews at Greenpoint and that BOGO gets me every time!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 23, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Every time I look up @GrowGorilla has more beans in transit! I have enough for a long while and 3 kinds of pollen so I will try to resist but have some nuggets to earn with reviews at Greenpoint and that BOGO gets me every time!


Since switching over to growing from seeds instead of clones, seed collecting is an obsession. I hate to miss the GLG BOGO but I couldn’t pass up the Tranquil Elephantizer and Ancient OG


----------



## Philip-O (Nov 23, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Since switching over to growing from seeds instead of clones, seed collecting is an obsession. I hate to miss the GLG BOGO but I couldn’t pass up the Tranquil Elephantizer and Ancient OG


Where you got these from? The ex husband seed collection from other site?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 23, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Where you got these from? The ex husband seed collection from other site?


I got them from @COGrown. He has many crosses with the 2 as well. Great prices!


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 24, 2017)

Joystick about a month into flower


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 24, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Joystick about a month into flowerView attachment 4047434


Nice waterproof! That's bulking up pretty impressively for a month into flower. How's the aroma coming along on that?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 24, 2017)

Mailbox meltdown this morning... Ancient OG is gonna get f2'd right quick and hoping to find a nice daddy to spread his love.. Undecided on what to do with the lucky charms. Honestly grabbed them knowing I could probably fetch a pretty penny. Otherwise they will sit for awhile.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Nov 24, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Mailbox meltdown this morning... Ancient OG is gonna get f2'd right quick and hoping to find a nice daddy to spread his love.. Undecided on what to do with the lucky charms. Honestly grabbed them knowing I could probably fetch a pretty penny. Otherwise they will sit for awhile.


All I can say is wow..


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 24, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Mailbox meltdown this morning... Ancient OG is gonna get f2'd right quick and hoping to find a nice daddy to spread his love..


I had a ton of Ancient OG clones this summer for what ended up being a failed attempt at S1s, so I flowered about six, and ended up with mucho zips of buds that took about 11 weeks to finish - first offense. More unfortunate is that the smoke is at best a C - not potent, and a smooth but tasteless smoke. I only kept about a half z, and I smoke everything else pretty much besides the A-OG. Only two phenos were ran, so small sample size, but mine were extremely disappointing in every way except for yield.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 24, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I had a ton of Ancient OG clones this summer for what ended up being a failed attempt at S1s, so I flowered about six, and ended up with mucho zips of buds that took about 11 weeks to finish - first offense. More unfortunate is that the smoke is at best a C - not potent, and a smooth but tasteless smoke. I only kept about a half z, and I smoke everything else pretty much besides the A-OG. Only two phenos were ran, so small sample size, but mine were extremely disappointing in every way except for yield.


Thats what i like about you Mr Otis. No fluff, strait to the point.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 24, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Mailbox meltdown this morning... Ancient OG is gonna get f2'd right quick and hoping to find a nice daddy to spread his love.. Undecided on what to do with the lucky charms. Honestly grabbed them knowing I could probably fetch a pretty penny. Otherwise they will sit for awhile.


Where did you find these !


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 24, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I had a ton of Ancient OG clones this summer for what ended up being a failed attempt at S1s, so I flowered about six, and ended up with mucho zips of buds that took about 11 weeks to finish - first offense. More unfortunate is that the smoke is at best a C - not potent, and a smooth but tasteless smoke. I only kept about a half z, and I smoke everything else pretty much besides the A-OG. Only two phenos were ran, so small sample size, but mine were extremely disappointing in every way except for yield.


Yeah it seems hit or miss I've seen some nice phenos and some meh phenos. Only one way to find out..


----------



## lukio (Nov 24, 2017)

Howdy

Space Monkey - Day 24ish under the Osrams


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Nov 25, 2017)

Space Monkey day 54


----------



## hillbill (Nov 25, 2017)

AlaskaBigMike420 said:


> Space Monkey day 54


Just beginning the day on a new Space Monkey plant for wake and bake. I'm baked! One of my personal faves and my most favored Bodhi so far. Made F2s so this one went 74 days. Loud and always cedar lemon and fuel. Smells volatile, almost flammable!


----------



## sullynory (Nov 25, 2017)

Very happy with glg greats service !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 25, 2017)

lukio said:


> Howdy
> 
> Space Monkey - Day 24ish under the Osrams
> 
> ...





AlaskaBigMike420 said:


> Space Monkey day 54





hillbill said:


> Just beginning the day on a new Space Monkey plant for wake and bake. I'm baked! One of my personal faves and my most favored Bodhi so far. Made F2s so this one went 74 days. Loud and always cedar lemon and fuel. Smells volatile, almost flammable!


Would you guys recommend Space Monkey? I was having a hard time deciding between Lavender Jack and Space Monkey!!! Thanks


----------



## lukio (Nov 25, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Would you guys recommend Space Monkey? I was having a hard time deciding between Lavender Jack and Space Monkey!!! Thanks


sup! i havent smoked either so canny say!


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Nov 25, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Would you guys recommend Space Monkey? I was having a hard time deciding between Lavender Jack and Space Monkey!!! Thanks


Yes good yielding & great smoke


----------



## lukio (Nov 25, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Loud and always cedar lemon and fuel. Smells volatile, almost flammable!


im dribbling, 

can.not.wait! 

my first bodhi....eeek


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 25, 2017)

I was researching some of GLG's freebies and I stumble upon Solo's Stash, it looks like a monster! I just Googled Solo's Stash to find these.


----------



## Craigson (Nov 25, 2017)

WHat do you guys think? Gotta be restocks too on the glg promo no?
Or just the strains they have now for BOGO?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 25, 2017)

Craigson said:


> WHat do you guys think? Gotta be restocks too on the glg promo no?
> Or just the strains they have now for BOGO?


Dream Lotus just made the freebie list, I don't know if anything else is going to pop up. It might make choices harder if another pack of Sumatra or Dream Beaver restocked...


----------



## sullynory (Nov 25, 2017)

always shopped at attitude,until I did some research on this site,now I'm all about bodhi and glg,my first order I received bad dog gg4 by long bottom leaf as a gift,thought that was very nice of them.


----------



## sullynory (Nov 25, 2017)

bad dawg that is


----------



## sullynory (Nov 25, 2017)

placed 3 orders in the last 10 days,going for 4th this week,I can't stop.


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 25, 2017)

lukio said:


> Howdy
> 
> Space Monkey - Day 24ish under the Osrams
> 
> ...


Beautiful pics sir, what camera you using? I am in the market for one for an xmas gift to myself.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 25, 2017)

Joystick somewhere around day 32ish. Nice berry smell. Kind of weak branches that need staking.
the white residue on the leaves is talc from OgBiowar.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 25, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Beautiful pics sir, what camera you using? I am in the market for one for an xmas gift to myself.


Avoid the Sony HandyCam because mine didn't last very long... That is why I haven't been sharing pics lately.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 25, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Avoid the Sony HandyCam because mine didn't last very long... That is why I haven't been sharing pics lately.


Sony Alpha series mirrorless cameras are actually really good. I shoot both canon and sony. Sony has some great features like focus peaking that is extremely helpful for focusing on subjects, especially in the garden. They are a known to be more susceptible to moisture damage than canon’s though.


----------



## Craigson (Nov 25, 2017)

sullynory said:


> placed 3 orders in the last 10 days,going for 4th this week,I can't stop.


Ya I dropped 450 this week When I found an irresistable deal
See how much i can resist on monday at 9pm lol


----------



## lukio (Nov 26, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> Beautiful pics sir, what camera you using? I am in the market for one for an xmas gift to myself.


Thanks mojo! i shoot on a Canon 5D mkiii and a variety of lenses  

whats your budget?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 26, 2017)

Was thinking on popping a few love dawg next run. Anyone have any info on these.? I cant find much. Thnx.


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 26, 2017)

lukio said:


> Thanks mojo! i shoot on a Canon 5D mkiii and a variety of lenses
> 
> whats your budget?


Maybe a thousand bucks all in for the camera and appropriate lens.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Nov 26, 2017)

Lucky Charms #8 X Orgasmatron tester, week 5+ flower. Stacking nicely and smelling so strong of fruit. Nice dense buds. Glad I cloned it. Next run will be bushed out and kept short to improve structure and yield.


----------



## Philip-O (Nov 26, 2017)

Preparing my GLG order for tomorrow. Probably would drop a couple, anyone has suggestions of which ones to keep/drop/replace?

Black Triangle (tk x 88g13/hp)
Green Lotus
Lotus Larry
Mothers Milk
Phone Home (Triangle Kush x Wookie )
Superstitious
The Fuzz
Terpenado (Strawberry Milk x Wookie 15)


Freebies

Chem D x SSDD
Chem 91 JB x Snow Lotus
Elfinstone (Sweet Skunk appalachia)
Kudra x Snow Lotus
Solo's Stash (HPK x Snow Lotus)
Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)
Wolfpack


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Nov 26, 2017)

Personally i'd drop the Green Lotus. But that's just me...id pick all the others tho, they all seem like great hybrids


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 26, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Preparing my GLG order for tomorrow. Probably would drop a couple, anyone has suggestions of which ones to keep/drop/replace?
> 
> Black Triangle (tk x 88g13/hp)
> Green Lotus
> ...


good choices, with bodhi can you really make a bad one?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> good choices, with bodhi can you really make a bad one?


Actually....yes. I've made a few. The other side of the argument would likely be I didn't run enough of the clunkers before giving up and moving on to something else, so....


----------



## Philip-O (Nov 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Actually....yes. I've made a few. The other side of the argument would likely be I didn't run enough of the clunkers before giving up and moving on to something else, so....


I think there was a post by you saying that you found Ancient OG to be terrible. Can you tell me about some more you did not like, and probably a short explanation why?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> I think there was a post by you saying that you found Ancient OG to be terrible. Can you tell me about some more you did not like, and probably a short explanation why?


No, not terrible at all; I rated it a C overall, but C does suck after a 4 month relationship, so....
I hated both females of Soraya for never wanting to finish - I chopped the fluffy, non-crystally buds past 11 weeks out of frustration, dried it and gave the lousy smoke away. Would give away the rest of the beans, 4 I think, if anyone wanted them.
I got 3 girls of 5 beans of Blood Orange and got big yields of non-orange medium potency buds. Gave the other 6 away, and the cat that got them reported he got an orange keeper from them...go figure. Also got big, tasty yield from 3 Blueberry Hill [?[, but the potency was lame.
I see Solos Stash on your free beans list. I ran several of those, and found each to be big yielding, happy plants, very similar to Goji, but not nearly as flavorful. Good choice.


----------



## GreenTools (Nov 26, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Was thinking on popping a few love dawg next run. Anyone have any info on these.? I cant find much. Thnx.


I ran a few of these a couple of years ago...good potency, flavor was very perfumy...yield was decent...dropped it because it made me sneeze...


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Actually....yes. I've made a few. The other side of the argument would likely be I didn't run enough of the clunkers before giving up and moving on to something else, so....


few out of how many that youve ran over the years?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> No, not terrible at all; I rated it a C overall, but C does suck after a 4 month relationship, so....
> I hated both females of Soraya for never wanting to finish - I chopped the fluffy, non-crystally buds past 11 weeks out of frustration, dried it and gave the lousy smoke away. Would give away the rest of the beans, 4 I think, if anyone wanted them.
> I got 3 girls of 5 beans of Blood Orange and got big yields of non-orange medium potency buds. Gave the other 6 away, and the cat that got them reported he got an orange keeper from them...go figure. Also got big, tasty yield from 3 Blueberry Hill [?[, but the potency was lame.
> I see Solos Stash on your free beans list. I ran several of those, and found each to be big yielding, happy plants, very similar to Goji, but not nearly as flavorful. Good choice.


I am getting the idea that breeders drop certain strains because they feel like that they are not worthy of their new gear. For example, I see that only a few select Appy crosses are still being restocked and I have a feeling that Lotus crosses are going to do the same. I went from the mind set of thinking that I am missing out on older strains to thinking that there must be a reason why Bodhi is not restocking certain strains. I have been sitting on a pack of Sumatra and Dream Beaver waiting for it to restock before I pop my current pack. If Bodhi is still making SSDD seeds and he still has the resources to make the other 2, then there must be a reason why he stopped. I have a strong feeling that Bodhi is happier with the newer Wookie crosses than say like Dream Beaver, I could be wrong though...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 26, 2017)

Appy pappy died. Snow lotus has been retired. No restock because no more dads.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 26, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Preparing my GLG order for tomorrow. Probably would drop a couple, anyone has suggestions of which ones to keep/drop/replace?
> 
> Black Triangle (tk x 88g13/hp)
> Green Lotus
> ...


What are you looking for first, yield or quality? Fruity or Earthy???

For what it's worth, I am after the Wookie crosses. I ran a good deal of Appy and Lotus crosses, but not really much on your list. I am looking at Neroli '91 and it's the same mother as The Fuzz. Terpenado should be a killer and if it is anything like Black Raz, then it will be great. They are both Goji f2 crossed with Wookie. The majority of my next run is going to be like 75% Black Raz and I am buying another pack of it tomorrow to pheno hunt more.

I am probably going to get Black Raz and Lavender Aura with Dream Lotus and Solo's Stash for freebies. The honorable mention list:
Neroli '91
Space Monkey
Terpenado
Lavender Jack

Freebies:
Prayer Tower
Elfinstone
Strange Brew
Cobra Lips


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 26, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Appy pappy died. Snow lotus has been retired. No restock because no more dads.


It seems like SSDD has been restocking for the last 2yrs since I heard that rumor??? There are still Appy crosses that get new seed drops like Mother's Milk and Bingo PJ's... Why would someone retire a plant that has been a cornerstone of their breeding unless they found something that was much better? Wookie


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> few out of how many that youve ran over the years?


Actually not that many. I ran Goji for a long time, and make sure to have it / and crosses to pop. I've got a stellar More Cowbell just a couple weeks out, and just flipped 4 Satsuma. Posted pics of a gorgeous Dank Sinatra f1 in the Basement Dank Genetics thread; the smoke from a sister has been great. I got some real nice buds from a couple Apollo 11 x SL testers


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Actually not that many. I ran Goji for a long time, and make sure to have it / and crosses to pop. I've got a stellar More Cowbell just a couple weeks out, and just flipped 4 Satsuma. Posted pics of a gorgeous Dank Sinatra f1 in the Basement Dank Genetics thread; the smoke from a sister has been great. I got some real nice buds from a couple Apollo 11 x SL testers


i seem to like the hashplant crosses the most, but so far ive ran space monkey, jungle spice, secret chief, cobra lips, dream beaver, blueberry hashplant, guava hashplant, lazy lighting, space cake & love triangle. currently have space monkey & black triangle in veg. only one i wasnt impressed by was lazy lighting. i figure that goji & ssdd are stalwarts for bodhi, so i have crosses of both to try later on.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 26, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> lazy lighting


I felt the same way, I ran Cocoon and Lazy Lightning side by side and they just yielded too small..

What did you think about BBHP, Space Monkey, and Cobra Lips???


----------



## Philip-O (Nov 26, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i seem to like the hashplant crosses the most, but so far ive ran space monkey, jungle spice, secret chief, cobra lips, dream beaver, blueberry hashplant, guava hashplant, lazy lighting, space cake & love triangle. currently have space monkey & black triangle in veg. only one i wasnt impressed by was lazy lighting. i figure that goji & ssdd are stalwarts for bodhi, so i have crosses of both to try later on.


I also have a couple HP crosses waiting in line and a pck. of lazy lighting on the way!  Why did you not like those? 



MustangStudFarm said:


> What are you looking for first, yield or quality? Fruity or Earthy???
> 
> For what it's worth, I am after the Wookie crosses. I ran a good deal of Appy and Lotus crosses, but not really much on your list. I am looking at Neroli '91 and it's the same mother as The Fuzz. Terpenado should be a killer and if it is anything like Black Raz, then it will be great. They are both Goji f2 crossed with Wookie. The majority of my next run is going to be like 75% Black Raz and I am buying another pack of it tomorrow to pheno hunt more.
> 
> ...


I am running space monkey now, 2 weird looking girls from 4 seeds (plus 2 studs that I discarded for lack of space). Black raz is coming with the LL that I mentioned above, so I´m glad to read your raving review.


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 26, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It seems like SSDD has been restocking for the last 2yrs since I heard that rumor??? There are still Appy crosses that get new seed drops like Mother's Milk and Bingo PJ's... Why would someone retire a plant that has been a cornerstone of their breeding unless they found something that was much better? Wookie


He lost the Appy dad and retired snow lotus. He made a bunch of seed that's why you see them restocking. 
Wookie surprised me I didn't know what to expect but have been blown away by the flavor.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 26, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> lazy lighting on the way!


I don't exactly like coming on here bashing strains because I really think that you will not get "THE" pheno with every seed pack. The Lazy Lightning is just more of a personal stash because of the small yield, the runt that I found was a top-notch runt! If I was growing just for myself, I might have kept it but I was running Black Raz next to it. To be honest, Black Raz bumped off some of my previous clones that I had. It was hard to justify keeping any of my kushy strains next to Black Raz. The one that I got smelled earthy and a box of new shoes. It has a fast finish time for the size of the buds that it puts out and it's frosty. The only thing that it was missing was an A+ smell, but that is why I am going to hunt through another pack. Black Raz is one of the better seed packs that I have ran through in a while. Even the ones that I didn't keep were chunky and faster, I just found a huge beast of a plant. It might not be the biggest, but the quick flower time makes up for it! It reminds me of some Critical crosses, which I found a lot of Critical crosses smell like new shoes too...


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 26, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> I also have a couple HP crosses waiting in line and a pck. of lazy lighting on the way!  Why did you not like those?
> 
> 
> 
> I am running space monkey now, 2 weird looking girls from 4 seeds (plus 2 studs that I discarded for lack of space). Black raz is coming with the LL that I mentioned above, so I´m glad to read your raving review.


lazy lighting wasnt as frosty as space cake, it didnt have the good feelings of dream beaver, nor the power of blueberry hashplant & secret chief. the smells of space monkey to me were better, and jungle spice was just utterly unique with the terps it put out. cobra lips was gassier & stronger than lazy lighting also. lazy lighting also didnt fare as well under the uvb i ran indoors. i need to run it again, i still have 7 or so beans left.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 26, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I don't exactly like coming on here bashing strains because I really think that you will not get "THE" pheno with every seed pack. The Lazy Lightning is just more of a personal stash because of the small yield, the runt that I found was a top-notch runt! If I was growing just for myself, I might have kept it but I was running Black Raz next to it. To be honest, Black Raz bumped off some of my previous clones that I had. It was hard to justify keeping any of my kushy strains next to Black Raz. The one that I got smelled earthy and a box of new shoes. It has a fast finish time for the size of the buds that it puts out and it's frosty. The only thing that it was missing was an A+ smell, but that is why I am going to hunt through another pack. Black Raz is one of the better seed packs that I have ran through in a while. Even the ones that I didn't keep were chunky and faster, I just found a huge beast of a plant. It might not be the biggest, but the quick flower time makes up for it! It reminds me of some Critical crosses, which I found a lot of Critical crosses smell like new shoes too...


are we lucky to find keepers in 1 or 2 packs?


----------



## Philip-O (Nov 26, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I don't exactly like coming on here bashing strains because I really think that you will not get "THE" pheno with every seed pack. The Lazy Lightning is just more of a personal stash because of the small yield, the runt that I found was a top-notch runt! If I was growing just for myself, I might have kept it but I was running Black Raz next to it. To be honest, Black Raz bumped off some of my previous clones that I had. It was hard to justify keeping any of my kushy strains next to Black Raz. The one that I got smelled earthy and a box of new shoes. It has a fast finish time for the size of the buds that it puts out and it's frosty. The only thing that it was missing was an A+ smell, but that is why I am going to hunt through another pack. Black Raz is one of the better seed packs that I have ran through in a while. Even the ones that I didn't keep were chunky and faster, I just found a huge beast of a plant. It might not be the biggest, but the quick flower time makes up for it! It reminds me of some Critical crosses, which I found a lot of Critical crosses smell like new shoes too...


Good thing that I only grow for myself, and quantity is not up on my list. I also do a bit of pollen chucking, and have some Goji x Jabba and Goji F2s (one male, two female phenos) waiting for a SOG experiment (keeping a clone of each female as discard if it comes to that).



mr. childs said:


> lazy lighting wasnt as frosty as space cake, it didnt have the good feelings of dream beaver, nor the power of blueberry hashplant & secret chief. the smells of space monkey to me were better, and jungle spice was just utterly unique with the terps it put out. cobra lips was gassier & stronger than lazy lighting also. lazy lighting also didnt fare as well under the uvb i ran indoors. i need to run it again, i still have 7 or so beans left.


Let´s see how mine comes out, but this bums me a bit. Without doubt, it is way better than the bricked seeded bud I´ve had to smoke for so many years. Some time ago I posted a photo of some seedlings, of which I still have 2 female SSDDs, beavers and monkeys. We´ll see how this comes out.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 26, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Good thing that I only grow for myself, and quantity is not up on my list. I also do a bit of pollen chucking, and have some Goji x Jabba and Goji F2s (one male, two female phenos) waiting for a SOG experiment (keeping a clone of each female as discard if it comes to that).
> 
> 
> 
> Let´s see how mine comes out, but this bums me a bit. Without doubt, it is way better than the bricked seeded bud I´ve had to smoke for so many years.


please dont be bummed out, you might have a killer pheno in your pack that you can contribute more time than i could to. it wasnt a total lost, it just got overshadowed by the other stellar choices i dedicated my time & energy to. maybe in another 6 months hopefully i can type something about lazy lighting that changes my opinion. do well with your choices sir.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 26, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> are we lucky to find keepers in 1 or 2 packs?


My first pack of SSDD had 7 males and 3 females. I didn't find anything noteworthy in that pack but I know that there are good ones out there, so I popped 2 more packs. This time, I have 7 females lol... They are only a week or two into flower...
I can tell you this much, Black Raz will have something noteworthy in the pack. I am sure that I had a sweeter Black Raz in the pack but the size of the OG flavored one got my interest. People are actually asking for more of it, so the smell/flavor is not bad, just not A+... If I was starting all over with strains, Black Raz would be one of the first that I buy. Hell, I am buying it again because if I could find a Raz sharpie pheno that is the same size as the one that I have now, it would be worth getting my camera fixed to show it off!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 26, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Good thing that I only grow for myself, and quantity is not up on my list.


Look for that short and squat Lazy Lightining for the strongest flavor. I am sure that a longer veg period would have helped... It really had that OG cologne smell. Menthol, pine, earthy, and I didn't notice any black licorice or spice. I thought that it was going to be more fuely... Silver mnt was more gassy. Really, Lazy Lightining and SunShine#4 had about the same flavors, but SS#4 had more yield and variety of phenos. I had a SS#4 that was more lemony kush like CaliConnection's Jedi Kush.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Nov 27, 2017)

Get Dank Zappa if you can find it. 1988-g13/HP X U Dub. Sprouted 1 seed and my pheno was a stunner. As a exp. grower you know when you come across superior genetics. Tasted kinda like stomach acid that you burp up with a nice up high. Yield was very good. Had some audio distortion to the high. Smoked some with a cat who had been to Colorado and smoked the banner, train wreck, GSC, flo ect ect He told me it was the best he had ever smoked. Just cracked a single Thunder wookie bean so i am certainly excited about what the future holds in that regard.


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 27, 2017)

Sunshine Daydream 69 days. Out of five females so far, I got one of the blueberry muffin pheno and the rest were duds in the smell department. Those have some burned rubber and a nutty / oat kind of smell that I think is from the Appy dad because my Mothers Milk had the same smell. The one below is pretty decent but not a keeper IMHO. Flipping another run of the blueberry muffin one after this one comes down.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 27, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am getting the idea that breeders drop certain strains because they feel like that they are not worthy of their new gear. For example, I see that only a few select Appy crosses are still being restocked and I have a feeling that Lotus crosses are going to do the same. I went from the mind set of thinking that I am missing out on older strains to thinking that there must be a reason why Bodhi is not restocking certain strains. I have been sitting on a pack of Sumatra and Dream Beaver waiting for it to restock before I pop my current pack. If Bodhi is still making SSDD seeds and he still has the resources to make the other 2, then there must be a reason why he stopped. I have a strong feeling that Bodhi is happier with the newer Wookie crosses than say like Dream Beaver, I could be wrong though...


Or it could be that he lost the Appy male... Who's to say?


----------



## JeffSessions (Nov 27, 2017)

Based on my limited knowledge of Bodhi and plant breeding, if you aren't running a full pack, your experience with a cross isn't going to be representative of its full potential.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 27, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> Based on my limited knowledge of Bodhi and plant breeding, if you aren't running a full pack, your experience with a cross isn't going to be representative of its full potential.


This is true of any cross regardless of the breeder. No cross has a 100% likelihood of producing plants 100% of the customers will like. When it comes to cannabis, people have wildly different tastes and preferences; and unless you are growing 6+ generation IBL crosses that you bred yourself, there is a chance you will get plants you don't like. This is why most of the complaints about Bodhi are from people who grow 3-5 seeds of one cross and don't find a keeper. In my opinion, these people would be better off growing from feminized seeds. 

There's also a good amount of people who just plain don't know what they are doing, that are growing more advanced or sensitive strains badly and blaming the breeder. Just as an example, I once _gave_ a bunch of cuts i had to a self proclaimed "master grower" and after his harvest he accused me of giving him bad genetics, and told me the only one that was any good was my Northern Lights cut. That cut was far from the best, i grew it for hash, but it was super reliable, hardy, and would perform well even in the worst environment. When i saw his grow, he was trying to grow 3'-4' tall plants in 2 gallon plastic grow bags of Fox Farm under a 1000w HPS without ventilation. 

Lastly you have people who buy strains without having enough knowledge of the parents and just plain have unreasonable expectations. "Oh, that cookies x og cross you grew didn't yield well? You don't say...."


----------



## Tstat (Nov 27, 2017)

So... what is everyone ordering today? As I've been saying, I am looking for better yielders this time around. I am pretty set on buying:
Black Raspberry (goji raspberry f2 x wookie 15)
Mountain Temple (Appalachia x hybrid of green crack and tres dawg)

Freebies:
Prayer Tower (indica) (Lemon Thai Indy x Appalachia)
Elfinstone (Sweet Skunk Appalachia)

I've been doing a ton of research, so I hope I am making the right choices!


----------



## j.t.1986 (Nov 27, 2017)

That black raspberry has my eye also.. trying to stock as much diversity with my small purchases (i got SSDD, space monkey, and hindu hashplant at home right now)

was thinking of going with...
More cowbell
goji OG or black ras.

Freebies will be..
Cobra lips & Chem91 jb x snow lotus....i think


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Nov 27, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So... what is everyone ordering today? As I've been saying, I am looking for better yielders this time around. I am pretty set on buying:
> Black Raspberry (goji raspberry f2 x wookie 15)
> Mountain Temple (Appalachia x hybrid of green crack and tres dawg)
> 
> ...


I thought the Mountain Temple was a Temple x Appy. What you have written is an Appy x Appy. I've read all the pages of every bodhi thread I've found and most people liked the Silver Mountain (SSH x Appy) over the Mountain Temple.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Nov 27, 2017)

Chem 91 Jb x Snow Lotus was a good pick as a freebie. She was nice, big fluffy and frosty buds with a greasy/oily feel and smells of sour metallic chem to strawberry chem with a solid stone of 8.5 - 9. Ran 5 seeds, 4 females, 3 sour metallic chem pheno ranging in size 2.5 - 3.5 feet largest yielding for me biggest one was 5 oz in a 5 gallon cloth pot. The Strawberry Chem Pheno was 2.5 feet tall lower yields maybe 2 oz but its hard to say since I kept smoking it. Great bag appeal on both just really frosty. I'll look to see if I have any photos of them.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 27, 2017)

I have been enjoying Green Lotus (Green Crack X Snow Lotus). Got 3 Appalachian Super Skunks running now that look fantastic.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 27, 2017)

Has anyone made a GLG birthday promo order? I'm ordering 2x Bodhi packs, but only getting 1x freebie coming up. Is it a BOGO for Bodhi?


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 27, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So... what is everyone ordering today? As I've been saying, I am looking for better yielders this time around. I am pretty set on buying:
> Black Raspberry (goji raspberry f2 x wookie 15)
> Mountain Temple (Appalachia x hybrid of green crack and tres dawg)
> 
> ...


Ur gonna love that Mountain Temple the terps are amazing. Anything with Temple should be A-1. MT= Temple x appy


----------



## Craigson (Nov 27, 2017)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Has anyone made a GLG birthday promo order? I'm ordering 2x Bodhi packs, but only getting 1x freebie coming up. Is it a BOGO for Bodhi?


It starts at 9pm


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 27, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Ur gonna love that Mountain Temple the terps are amazing. Anything with Temple should be A-1. MT= Temple x appy


I've been running my keeper MT for over a year now. One of my favorites.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 27, 2017)

Craigson said:


> It starts at 9pm


D'oh, lol!


----------



## greg nr (Nov 27, 2017)

FlakeyFoont said:


> D'oh, lol!


EST.... adjust for other timezones.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 27, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Ur gonna love that Mountain Temple


Yea, the site says Mountain is a faster finisher and yields more than Silver Mt. more indica leaning I guess.


----------



## J Larue (Nov 27, 2017)

COGrown said:


> This is why most of the complaints about Bodhi are from people who grow 3-5 seeds of one cross and don't find a keeper. In my opinion, these people would be better off growing from feminized seeds.
> 
> There's also a good amount of people who just plain don't know what they are doing, that are growing more advanced or sensitive strains badly and blaming the breeder.
> 
> Lastly you have people who buy strains without having enough knowledge of the parents and just plain have unreasonable expectations. "Oh, that cookies x og cross you grew didn't yield well? You don't say...."


Then there are the condescending assholes......

Popped two seeds of More Cowbell and got one female. Looks like a good one. With such incredible luck, I should buy some Lotto tickets, right?


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 27, 2017)

J Larue said:


> Then there are the condescending assholes......
> 
> Popped two seeds of More Cowbell and got one female. Looks like a good one. With such incredible luck, I should buy some Lotto tickets, right?
> View attachment 4049263 View attachment 4049265 View attachment 4049266


lol


----------



## HydroChemBot (Nov 27, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> No, not terrible at all; I rated it a C overall, but C does suck after a 4 month relationship, so....
> I hated both females of Soraya for never wanting to finish - I chopped the fluffy, non-crystally buds past 11 weeks out of frustration, dried it and gave the lousy smoke away. Would give away the rest of the beans, 4 I think, if anyone wanted them.
> I got 3 girls of 5 beans of Blood Orange and got big yields of non-orange medium potency buds. Gave the other 6 away, and the cat that got them reported he got an orange keeper from them...go figure. Also got big, tasty yield from 3 Blueberry Hill [?[, but the potency was lame.
> I see Solos Stash on your free beans list. I ran several of those, and found each to be big yielding, happy plants, very similar to Goji, but not nearly as flavorful. Good choice.


I have to agree on the blueberry hill, huge yeilds of bunk, no potency at all... I made oil out of it and didn't get much of a return


----------



## Craigson (Nov 27, 2017)

Well I was gonna go GLG tonight but couldnt pass up this private buy
$280
Lucky Charms
Ancient OG
Goji OG
SSDD
freebies - Tranquil Elephantizer, Tranquil Elephantizer remix


----------



## COGrown (Nov 27, 2017)

J Larue said:


> Then there are the condescending assholes......
> 
> Popped two seeds of More Cowbell and got one female. Looks like a good one. With such incredible luck, I should buy some Lotto tickets, right?
> View attachment 4049263 View attachment 4049265 View attachment 4049266


Lol, triggered much...?


----------



## limonene (Nov 27, 2017)

Sunshine4 about day 42


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 27, 2017)

A few Dream Lotus girls enjoying the outdoors


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 27, 2017)

bodhi seeds said:


> i feel really bad that i dont get to visit here that often, but i feel really good that such an amazing collection of charactors keeps this thread filled with laughter, debate, mystery and intrigue, and some really oversized neon green thumbs. i figured since I’m lurking ill answer a few questions from the last couple of pages.
> 
> 
> how i do it:
> ...


Here is the post where Bodhi is talking about his Appy male... I read this before but I thought that he said that he had pollen in the freezer, this clears it up!!! He must have had one hell of a stock of SSDD!!!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 27, 2017)

bodhi seeds said:


> The Dream Lotus is POTENT! It also has the sweet berry mint smell of the blue dream with a hashy undertone. I found it to be a keeper for sure. The dream Lotus buds are very pleasant in smell and taste, but what really stands out in my mind is how strong the strain really is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B-man talking about the Dream Lotus here...


----------



## Tstat (Nov 27, 2017)

Just doing some research on GLG and every link I click gives me:
*This page isn’t working*
*greatlakesgenetics.com* is currently unable to handle this request.

HTTP ERROR 500

Thats not good...


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 27, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> B-man talking about the Dream Lotus here...


i wonder how it compares to space nectar?...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 27, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Just doing some research on GLG and every link I click gives me:
> *This page isn’t working*
> *greatlakesgenetics.com* is currently unable to handle this request.
> 
> ...


It might have something to do with your browser??? The website is working for me...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 27, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i wonder how it compares to space nectar?...


I tried to Google Space Nectar and didn't get much other than it was a freebie from GLG... Sorry


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 27, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I tried to Google Space Nectar and didn't get much other than it was a freebie from GLG... Sorry


all i know is that it was the "santa cruz" cut of blue dream x wookie #15


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 27, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Chem 91 Jb x Snow Lotus was a good pick as a freebie. She was nice, big fluffy and frosty buds with a greasy/oily feel and smells of sour metallic chem to strawberry chem with a solid stone of 8.5 - 9. Ran 5 seeds, 4 females, 3 sour metallic chem pheno ranging in size 2.5 - 3.5 feet largest yielding for me biggest one was 5 oz in a 5 gallon cloth pot. The Strawberry Chem Pheno was 2.5 feet tall lower yields maybe 2 oz but its hard to say since I kept smoking it. Great bag appeal on both just really frosty. I'll look to see if I have any photos of them.


Great info. I have 1 girl that needs up potted and a couple more weeks of veg before the flip. Strawberry chem sounds delicious.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 27, 2017)

I hate the GLG site! It's all messed up for me when I log in. I can't remove shit from the cart, broken links, etc...


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 27, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I hate the GLG site! It's all messed up for me when I log in. I can't remove shit from the cart, broken links, etc...


Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Nov 27, 2017)

The last drop at glg the site shit the bed for me too. Sorry to hear you’re having problems.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 27, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I hate the GLG site! It's all messed up for me when I log in. I can't remove shit from the cart, broken links, etc...


what browser, what type of internet connection? ad blocker causing problems? computer low on memory? i am the reason ive missed out on bodhi drops, the new site has ran cool for me so far.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 27, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> all i know is that it was the "santa cruz" cut of blue dream x wookie #15


That is the cross that I was looking for!!! Blue Dream x Wookie I planted BBHP a couple of weeks ago and I am getting the Dream Lotus freebie, but BD x Wookie would be in my cart right now if it was at GLG...

I am having trouble logging into GLG right now too. It says that my password is not working and I am not receiving a "Reset your Password" E-mail either...


----------



## Tstat (Nov 27, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> what browser, what type of internet connection?


It's a Mac running Chrome. I cleared my cache, etc. so msybe it will be OK. I seem to have been able to clear my cart, so hopefully...


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 27, 2017)

i am still running snow leopard & firefox 48 on a 2010 13" mbp with 8gb ram, and have only missed certain bodhi strains due to first choice preferences


----------



## Craigson (Nov 27, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I hate the GLG site! It's all messed up for me when I log in. I can't remove shit from the cart, broken links, etc...


THE cart is fucked. I emailed em cpl days ago n they had to clear the cart


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 27, 2017)

You may have some add block software stopping things from loading.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Nov 27, 2017)

just ordered some Wookie Orgasm & got Dream Lotus as freebie


----------



## Schmarmpit (Nov 27, 2017)

Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Tstat (Nov 27, 2017)

I have ordered here several times. Tonight every time I go to checkout, it asks me to login again and then says "could not authenticate. try again later". WTF, man...


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 27, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I have ordered here several times. Tonight every time I go to checkout, it asks me to login again and then says "could not authenticate. try again later". WTF, man...


turn off ad blockers?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 27, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I have ordered here several times. Tonight every time I go to checkout, it asks me to login again and then says "could not authenticate. try again later". WTF, man...


Go to the "view cart" option, and it should work from there.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 27, 2017)

Mothers Milk with Solo's Stash as the freebie.


----------



## greg nr (Nov 27, 2017)

Got mine!

primes
appalachian super skunk
mothers milk
space monkey

freebs
elfinstone
solos stash
cobra lips

plus the bad dogs and a tee!

I'm gonna run me some ass next round.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 27, 2017)

Seems the Solo's Stash is a popular freebie?


----------



## Tstat (Nov 27, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Go to the "view cart" option, and it should work from there.


Nope. Wow. Unreal...


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Nov 27, 2017)

Finally jumping on the B wagon!!! Ordered 2 Goji and 2 SSDD soooooo stoked!!!! Freebies are 2 Wolf Pack, Chem D ×SSDD, and Cobra Lips 

And with the GLG promo lasting a week I may pick up a pack o' DreadBread and the Paki Peshwari + Acapulco Gold. May I say DANK!?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 27, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Nope. Wow. Unreal...


Weird. I was having that exact problem, and that's how I fixed it. Did you reset your password and try to see if that worked?


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Nov 27, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Finally jumping on the B wagon!!! Ordered 2 Goji and 2 SSDD soooooo stoked!!!! Freebies are 2 Wolf Pack, Chem D ×SSDD, and Cobra Lips
> 
> And with the GLG promo lasting a week I may pick up a pack o' DreadBread and the Paki Peshwari + Acapulco Gold. May I say DANK!?


Chem D ×SSDD?? I didnt see that as a freebie. I saw GG4 x SSDD (outdoor) though.


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Nov 27, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I have ordered here several times. Tonight every time I go to checkout, it asks me to login again and then says "could not authenticate. try again later". WTF, man...


Have you ordered since the new site went up? Everybody had to register again from scratch.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 27, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Weird. I was having that exact problem, and that's how I fixed it. Did you reset your password and try to see if that worked?


Yea, I did. Fuck it. But thanks for trying to help.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 27, 2017)

I did register again to get ready for tonight...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 27, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Weird. I was having that exact problem, and that's how I fixed it. Did you reset your password and try to see if that worked?


I just went through it to place my order. Everyone is supposed to make a new account... This was the e-mail that he sent me...


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Nov 27, 2017)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Chem D ×SSDD?? I didnt see that as a freebie. I saw GG4 x SSDD (outdoor) though.


Oh yeah man, I haven't seen much info on this one but it should be straight fire with those genetics


----------



## Tstat (Nov 27, 2017)

Yea, I did. Anyway, it looks like Bad Dawg fixed my my cart- thanks BD! Ordered Black Raz and Mountain Temple, with Solo's and Elphinstone freebies


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 27, 2017)

: Love Triangle
: More Cowbell 
Superstitious

GLG Promo 10 Pack

Bodhi freebies
-Elfinstone 
Cobra Lips 
Dream Lous


----------



## Tstat (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks everyone for helping me tonight.,it just seemed I had some previous stuff in my cart that was messing things up. All good and thanks!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Nov 27, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Oh yeah man, I haven't seen much info on this one but it should be straight fire with those genetics


I just saw a grow report on breederbay on some chemd x ssdd. https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?201365456-Chem-d-x-ssdd*-testers-*-full-report
Shit looks fire!!!


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 27, 2017)

Zipolite
Space Monkey (2nd pack )
Wolf Pack x2

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 27, 2017)

I let my wife help me decide between another pack of Black Raz or it's sister, Terpenado. She chose the Terpenado.

-Neroli '91
-Lavender Aura
-Terpenado

Freebies
-Dream Lotus
-Solo's Stash
-Elphinstone


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 27, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Zipolite
> Space Monkey (2nd pack )
> Wolf Pack x2
> 
> Looking forward to this one.


I had Space Monkey in my cart a couple of times, but my wife really liked the idea of orange Neroli oil.


----------



## Philip-O (Nov 27, 2017)

LOL, I suck at saving. I dropped the Green Lotus, and after considering @MustangStudFarm comment looked more into the Wookie crosses, but still picked a couple of classics (Mothers Milk and More Cowbell), TK crosses I wanted to try, Appalachia beans for the seed vault, Superstitious of which I don´t know much about, and even two flavors of SSH x Snow Lotus to run together and compare .

Mothers Milk (Nepali OG x Appalachia)
Superstitious (Stevie Wonder x Snow Lotus)
More Cowbell (gsc x 88g13/hp)
Wookie Hashplant (wookie 7 x 88g13hp)
Terpenado (Strawberry Milk x Wookie 15)
Granola Funk (GSC Form x Wookie #15)
Phone Home (Triangle Kush x Wookie)
Black Triangle (Triangle Kush x 88g13/hp)

Freebies

Chem D x SSDD
Chem 91 JB x Snow Lotus
Solo's Stash (HPK x Snow Lotus)
Dream Lotus (Blue Dream x Snow Lotus)
Elfinstone (Sweet Skunk appalachia)
Wolf Pack (Giesel x Appalachia)
Silver Lotus (SSH X Snow Lotus)
Dragon Fruit (Oldsog SSH x Snow Lotus)


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 27, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I had Space Monkey in my cart a couple of times, but my wife really liked the idea of orange Neroli oil.


That does sound good. I chose space monkey because of the reviews and I know there will be a few people who will try and talk crap about the lower potency varities I have so this one is for the so-called heavyweights lol. On a lighter note also chose a 2nd pack for if I can get my breeding project off the ground. Nothing special just backyard learning to see what happens. Really want to work some of the lines and see what pops out. Would love to get some Lucky Charms and some Fruity Pebbles OG . Will have to see what clones I can get here in a few months.


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 27, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> That does sound good. I chose space monkey because of the reviews and I know there will be a few people who will try and talk crap about the lower potency varities I have so this one is for the so-called heavyweights lol. On a lighter note also chose a 2nd pack for if I can get my breeding project off the ground. Nothing special just backyard learning to see what happens. Really want to work some of the lines and see what pops out. Would love to get some Lucky Charms and some Fruity Pebbles OG . Will have to see what clones I can get here in a few months.


I know jaws has some fruity pebbles crosses abosol33t does as well if u would like seeds


----------



## sullynory (Nov 27, 2017)

ordered jabbas stash, black rasberry,sky lotus,freebies,solo stash,dream lotus,elfinstone,tank top for her and 10 pack of freebies.


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 27, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> LOL, I suck at saving. I dropped the Green Lotus, and after considering @MustangStudFarm comment looked more into the Wookie crosses, but still picked a couple of classics (Mothers Milk and More Cowbell), TK crosses I wanted to try, Appalachia beans for the seed vault, Superstitious of which I don´t know much about, and even two flavors of SSH x Snow Lotus to run together and compare .
> 
> Mothers Milk (Nepali OG x Appalachia)
> Superstitious (Stevie Wonder x Snow Lotus)
> ...


Nice score that wookie HP is straight fire.


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 27, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Here is the post where Bodhi is talking about his Appy male... I read this before but I thought that he said that he had pollen in the freezer, this clears it up!!! He must have had one hell of a stock of SSDD!!!


Thank you!! I've been looking for that post, couldn't remember where I read it and didn't find it when searching multiple times. All those Appy crosses are old. How old do the folks here reckon they are?

Here is a post on Breedbay from someone who sowed Bodhi SR-71 pk X Appalachia on 2009-01-17. https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?201341438-Lets-Start-Some-Seeds

That means that near the end of 2017 all remaining seeds of Appy crosses are at least 9 years old.

Plant more seeds because seeds are magic!!


----------



## Chef420 (Nov 27, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I let my wife help me decide between another pack of Black Raz or it's sister, Terpenado. She chose the Terpenado.
> 
> -Neroli '91
> -Lavender Aura
> ...


I like the wookie #15 crosses as well. I dropped 2 purple wookie and got one female. She was a little spicy floral sweet thing and totally narcotic.


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 27, 2017)

Can yall go ahead and do me the favor of saving a pack of space monkey and wolf pack? Help a brother out


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 27, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Mothers Milk (Nepali OG x Appalachia)


I just planted this almost 2 weeks ago.


Chef420 said:


> I like the wookie #15 crosses as well. I dropped 2 purple wookie and got one female. She was a little spicy floral sweet thing and totally narcotic.


I had a hard decision between Purple Wookie v2 and Lavender Aura on my seed order! I never really tried to find a purple strain yet, but something about Purple Urkle and Wookie just sound awesome. I think that a lavender-sour flavor would go well with a purp.

Alright, it's time to go play the waiting game and let everything grow... I was just hyped about the sale and popping new seeds! I have 6 SSDD females that started week 2 and they are looking more vigorous than I imagined, the clones rooted well and handled transplant really well. I will try to get my camera fixed...


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 27, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> I know jaws has some fruity pebbles crosses abosol33t does as well if u would like seeds


I did some searching. Seedsherenow is out of all FPOB crosses and GLG is out of the FPOG x FB cross jaws recently released. The search continues !


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 28, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> Thank you!! I've been looking for that post, couldn't remember where I read it and didn't find it when searching multiple times. All those Appy crosses are old. How old do the folks here reckon they are?
> 
> Here is a post on Breedbay from someone who sowed Bodhi SR-71 pk X Appalachia on 2009-01-17. https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?201341438-Lets-Start-Some-Seeds
> 
> ...


I'm still running Lucky Charms, which is Triangle Kush x Appalachia. Here's a pic. Also, the plant does put off a few good seeds by itself every once in a while. If you want, I could sent a few your way.


----------



## Craigson (Nov 28, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> I'm still running Lucky Charms, which is Triangle Kush x Appalachia. Here's a pic. Also, the plant does put off a few good seeds by itself every once in a while. If you want, I could sent a few your way. View attachment 4049689


Lucky charms is The white x Appy


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 28, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> I did some searching. Seedsherenow is out of all FPOB crosses and GLG is out of the FPOG x FB cross jaws recently released. The search continues !


Glg just drop the last 10 packs of the fruity pebble OG from Jaws. I do not think there will be any more made in the near furture . Jaws has started working with some new projects. So if you find a pack you should grab it. There made be some F3 fruity pebble freebies made by Useful later this month. He has donated seed before and they were firer.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 28, 2017)

I just want to thank Bad Dawg and the fine folks at GLG for helping me out last night! I'm not sure why I grabbed the Solo's Stash, but it should be a fun winter here in New England with all these crosses to play with.

Seed Choices:

*Black Raspberry* (goji raspberry f2 x wookie 15) 

*Mountain Temple*


FREE - Bodhi freebies
*Elfinstone (Sweet Skunk appalachia)
Solo's Stash (HPK x Snow Lotus)*


FREE - Free Shirts
size
XXL
Style
*Holy Grail*
FREE - *GLG Promo 10 Pack GLG Promo 10 Pack *


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 28, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Lucky charms is The white x Appy


I stand corrected. I often confuse the two. I used to run Golden triangle as well. Lucky Charms has been a bread and butter strain for me the last 5 years.


----------



## Craigson (Nov 28, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> I stand corrected. I often confuse the two. I used to run Golden triangle as well. Lucky Charms has been a bread and butter strain for me the last 5 years.


I have 2 packs to pop next run. Super excited. Praying for a marshmallow pheno!!


----------



## Psyphish (Nov 28, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> That does sound good. I chose space monkey because of the reviews and I know there will be a few people who will try and talk crap about the lower potency varities I have so this one is for the so-called heavyweights lol. On a lighter note also chose a 2nd pack for if I can get my breeding project off the ground. Nothing special just backyard learning to see what happens. Really want to work some of the lines and see what pops out. Would love to get some Lucky Charms and some Fruity Pebbles OG . Will have to see what clones I can get here in a few months.


Had a Space Monkey female, looked very much like all the pics I've seen. Very loud citric smell with some chemical (latex?) thrown in. Can't say anything about the high though, no memory of it what so ever. I think it was just a stupid no thought flow type of stone, no one that smoked it wanted more. The GSC crosses were a big hit though.


----------



## AliCakes (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey guys. Back in the game after a 3 yr hiatus. I am currently running all Mr Nice genetics, but I want to add some of Bodhi's gear to my line up. Does he have a website of his own? I found his IG and an etsy site run by his friends with t shirts, but I was hoping for upcoming strains, grow reports of current testers, and I heard in a post on here that he gives away his CBD rich strains. I'd love to figure out how to procure some of those, too. (My niece is epileptic, and is not fully controlled by pharmaceuticals.....and I have a tremor disorder & just don't tolerate the drugs well. I'm currently running cbd cookies from CBD crew but options are a wonderful thing.....and I don't exactly live in a legal market.)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Serva (Nov 28, 2017)

AliCakes said:


> Hey guys. Back in the game after a 3 yr hiatus. I am currently running all Mr Nice genetics, but I want to add some of Bodhi's gear to my line up. Does he have a website of his own? I found his IG and an etsy site run by his friends with t shirts, but I was hoping for upcoming strains, grow reports of current testers, and I heard in a post on here that he gives away his CBD rich strains. I'd love to figure out how to procure some of those, too. (My niece is epileptic, and is not fully controlled by pharmaceuticals.....and I have a tremor disorder & just don't tolerate the drugs well. I'm currently running cbd cookies from CBD crew but options are a wonderful thing.....and I don't exactly live in a legal market.)
> 
> Thanks everyone.


http://www.breedbay.co.uk/

Have a lool at Tardis (Homegrown Natural Wonders), really love this strain, because of it‘s NON-psychedelic effect, just relaxing, and soo tasty! Running a few of there CBD tester right now in veg, they are absolute virgous!


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 28, 2017)

@AliCakes , try getting some Sour4 seeds by Ethos for your CBD. It's one of the highest ones out there. Even the leaves test high in CBD. As for Bodhi, take your pic. So many winners to choose from.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 28, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> @AliCakes , try getting some Sour4 seeds by Ethos for your CBD. It's one of the highest ones out there. Even the leaves test high in CBD. As for Bodhi, take your pic. So many winners to choose from.


Is Ethos legit? I saw a post recently claiming one of his new sativa lines that every pheno will test over 30% THC with over 4.5% terpenes and he guarantees its going to sweep cups for the next 5 years. Pretty bold claims to make without even furnishing an actual lab test as proof.


----------



## AliCakes (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey guys. I'm not looking for a seedbank, but his company website, if he has one. And if not, Bodhi dropped into one of these threads earlier and mentioned that he gives away his CBD strains and encourages others to F2 them. That's what I can't find.


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 28, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Is Ethos legit? I saw a post recently claiming one of his new sativa lines that every pheno will test over 30% THC with over 4.5% terpenes and he guarantees its going to sweep cups for the next 5 years. Pretty bold claims to make without even furnishing an actual lab test as proof.


Ethos is indeed legit. I believe i picked up a pack of the very beans youre talking about. Ethos og. Just dropped a sample of my keeper cut of more cowbell off at the lab. Should have results back by the end of the week!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 28, 2017)

AliCakes said:


> Hey guys. I'm not looking for a seedbank, but his company website, if he has one. And if not, Bodhi dropped into one of these threads earlier and mentioned that he gives away his CBD strains and encourages others to F2 them. That's what I can't find.


CBD strains tend to be freebies from approved vendors. Some members on the forum have f2ed some and they can be found if your patient, and friendly.

Barefoot DR. Is a good one.

Bodhi does not have a breeder website persay. Check breedbay or here and keep an eye on vendors. IG has a couple good vendors, JBC, GLG etc


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 28, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Ethos is indeed legit. I believe i picked up a pack of the very beans youre talking about. Ethos og. Just dropped a sample of my keeper cut of more cowbell off at the lab. Should have results back by the end of the week!


this was posted on IG 3 days ago, I dont think they are released or even named yet. Hearing a company claim that every seed popped will be over 30% THC is kind of a big red flag for me unless they can furnish lab tests.


----------



## AliCakes (Nov 28, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> CBD strains tend to be freebies from approved vendors. Some members on the forum have f2ed some and they can be found if your patient, and friendly.
> 
> Barefoot DR. Is a good one.
> 
> Bodhi does not have a breeder website persay. Check breedbay or here and keep an eye on vendors. IG has a couple good vendors, JBC, GLG etc


Thank you JP. Just what I wanted to know. I knew that Bodhi was a one man shop, so the possibility was that he didn't have a site, but a few posts written by him made me wonder if I was just missing it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey all. Just thought I'd pop in and say hi. I've got some pics and grow reports I'll try and post this week and some new stuff I just started. 
Hope everyone's doing OK 
Tang


----------



## Serva (Nov 28, 2017)

AliCakes said:


> Hey guys. I'm not looking for a seedbank, but his company website, if he has one. And if not, Bodhi dropped into one of these threads earlier and mentioned that he gives away his CBD strains and encourages others to F2 them. That's what I can't find.


I linked you the site, the one and only site, bodhi is going to make a post 

There is a email of his wife, have a look into this thread, or into the forum, you‘ll find it! I don‘t know it atm!


----------



## Serva (Nov 28, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Ethos is indeed legit. I believe i picked up a pack of the very beans youre talking about. Ethos og. Just dropped a sample of my keeper cut of more cowbell off at the lab. Should have results back by the end of the week!


Talking about legit. I don‘t know the american scene at all, but you always here about girl scout cookies, and og kush. Which breeder are legit to choose these strains? There are so many discussions already only about the kush... svf, which bodhi uses, right? Does he has a cross, which is really „kush like“? I really don‘t know what to expect from these strains, so I would like to take the most authentic breeder. Thank you!


----------



## AliCakes (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey @Serva my only issue with Breedbay is it's location. I used to purchase from Attitude, but my orders were getting stolen in customs. I assumed it was an issue with postal employees getting smart about certain locations and lumped all British banks together. Was this an incorrect assumption?


----------



## Serva (Nov 28, 2017)

AliCakes said:


> Hey @Serva my only issue with Breedbay is it's location. I used to purchase from Attitude, but my orders were getting stolen in customs. I assumed it was an issue with postal employees getting smart about certain locations and lumped all British banks together. Was this an incorrect assumption?


It‘s bodhis forum! But he isn‘t selling there since a long time. Just the informations, as you wanted?! You wwill not find them anywhere else beside IG maybe.

Btw, I think @Swamp Thing has some actual cbd freebie of bodhi, right?


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 28, 2017)

Serva said:


> It‘s bodhis forums! But he isn‘t selling there since a long time. Just the informations, as you wanted?! You wwill not find them anywhere else beside IG maybe.
> 
> Btw, I think @Swamp Thing has some actual cbd freebie of bodhi, right?


Pretty sure I have a half pack of CBD blessings from Bodhi somewhere in my stash.


----------



## AliCakes (Nov 28, 2017)

@Serva Great! I haven't had a chance to look through it in the last hour and didn't realize his home was on breedbay, but I will spend some time looking tonight after my toddler goes to bed.

Thank you, by the way.


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 28, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Is Ethos legit? I saw a post recently claiming one of his new sativa lines that every pheno will test over 30% THC with over 4.5% terpenes and he guarantees its going to sweep cups for the next 5 years. Pretty bold claims to make without even furnishing an actual lab test as proof.


They are definitely legit. I'm currently running his Rainmaker and Mandarin Cookies. As for his the thc claims, he's referring to the lab tests he got back from the samples he grew and sent in. He pulls out all the stops for his grows though and uses terpenz, co2, and uses 10K UV bulbs for maximum thc prodution.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Nov 28, 2017)

@AliCakes If you’re looking for cbd strains @Swamp Thing Thing said last week he had herijuana x good medicine atm, if it’s a cbd strain and it’s bodhi it’s a freebie because he is good like that. 

Plus @Crab Pot pot had pictures of Good Medicine F3 not sure if they are his or he’s just reposting but you can ask him too.

Take care


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 28, 2017)

Serva said:


> Talking about legit. I don‘t know the american scene at all, but you always here about girl scout cookies, and og kush. Which breeder are legit to choose these strains? There are so many discussions already only about the kush... svf, which bodhi uses, right? Does he has a cross, which is really „kush like“? I really don‘t know what to expect from these strains, so I would like to take the most authentic breeder. Thank you!


Kush like in which way? Like og kush or hindu kush region? 


waterproof808 said:


> this was posted on IG 3 days ago, I dont think they are released or even named yet. Hearing a company claim that every seed popped will be over 30% THC is kind of a big red flag for me unless they can furnish lab tests.


Ill check it out. Posted by ethos? I wouldnt see that as a big red flag. Something to think about. People exagerate by nature, gotta take certain things with a grain of salt. The guy i got these from said they were testing at over 30. I grabbed them because they were 1 of only 100 packs released and i was looking for something gassy/ chemmy. I struck out in that department with both clusterfunk and top dawg super stardawg. I got a pretty raunchy cut of appalachian superskunk but thats more skunky. I have a good shot with the burning skull i have going into flower shortly but now the ethos as a back up.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 28, 2017)

Here’s the post,m. Anyway, I’ve derailed this thread enough, so back to the Bodhi talk.


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 28, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Here’s the post,m. Anyway, I’ve derailed this thread enough, so back to the Bodhi talk.
> View attachment 4049980


Yeah not that. And heres some bodhi bud porn to get things back on track.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 28, 2017)

My two keeper Space Cakes and a pic of some lowers



 
Cherry Sunshine lowers keeper cut. I may do a couple more runs depending on how it stands up against some other new stuff I've started.


and lastly Apollo 11 Select. This particular plant (not strain but the actual plant itself) is very special to me. 


Hope everyone is doing well. I'll pop in from time to time. Right now my life is in a whirlwind and most days I don't know if I'm comin or goin.
Stay safe and happy everyone
Tange


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 28, 2017)

@Tangerine_ Beautiful plants man. Great job!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 28, 2017)

^^ Wow im burnt. I swore I just read "stay safe and "appy"........


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 28, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> @Tangerine_ Beautiful plants man. Great job!


Thank you.


1kemosabe said:


> ^^ Wow im burnt. I swore I just read "stay safe and "appy"........


You may have. I had to edit a couple of times because I started bawling my eyes out when I saw the pic of Apollo. The worst nightmare a parent could face has befallen my family and that particular plant was one of the ones she had selected for our next run last August. Its finishing up now and I irrationally just don't want it to die. 
Fuck I gotta go guys. Sorry..


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Nov 29, 2017)

Just received my first order of Bodhi seeds via Attitude. 
Mountain Temple and Soul Mate, both packs are advertised as 11 seeds, but have 12 in each. I'm not complaining!
Does this happen often with Bodhi?

Also, does anyone has any grow experience with these two strains? I really want to get the best out of these.


----------



## Philip-O (Nov 29, 2017)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Just received my first order of Bodhi seeds via Attitude.
> Mountain Temple and Soul Mate, both packs are advertised as 11 seeds, but have 12 in each. I'm not complaining!
> Does this happen often with Bodhi?
> 
> Also, does anyone has any grow experience with these two strains? I really want to get the best out of these.


Yes. Apparently Mr. and Mrs. Bodhi don´t know how to count to 11, and keep mixing it up with 12, 13 and even 14. What a weird thing.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 29, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Yes. Apparently Mr. and Mrs. Bodhi don´t know how to count to 11, and keep mixing it up with 12, 13 and even 14. What a weird thing.


They can count fine. They are the most generous people and the nicest to deal with that I have ever met.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 29, 2017)

You will love the mountain temple


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 29, 2017)

Boy, it helps to order when the special's actually on, lol! Picked up Mother's Milk and Space Monkey, along with Wolf Pack and Elphinstone for freebies. From what I've seen and read on here, I'm just as excited to run the freebies as I am about the money packs.

In the meantime, here's Lemon Wookie #9 at 43 days. Lemons, lavender, floral skunk, and eye burning pungency... it's mouthwatering weirdness, lol!


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 29, 2017)

Natural Mystic 45 days from flip. This one has loud resin with a real hazey mango / tropical smell with undertones of stinky armpit. In coco but I think I'm still not supplying enough magnesium.


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 30, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> Natural Mystic 45 days from flip. This one has loud resin with a real hazey mango / tropical smell with undertones of stinky armpit. In coco but I think I'm still not supplying enough magnesium.
> 
> View attachment 4050640


If you are using any microbes, an unbonded form of calcium will fix that. Coco has plenty of magnesium in it. Mo calcium mo better, free magnesium!


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 30, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> If you are using any microbes, an unbonded form of calcium will fix that. Coco has plenty of magnesium in it. Mo calcium mo better, free magnesium!


I guess from checking wikipedia that gypsum is bonded and not helping? I thought coco had a cationic affinity for Mg so you have to add it, I know if I don't add epsom salts they go yellow really fast.


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 30, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> I guess from checking wikipedia that gypsum is bonded and not helping? I thought coco had a cationic affinity for Mg so you have to add it, I know if I don't add epsom salts they go yellow really fast.


Unbonded calcium will bond with the coco. Bacteria will eat it and release them both. I use nftg demeters destiny for this but there has to be other forms. If i remember correctly coco fiber is 25% magnesium to begin with.


----------



## littlegiant (Nov 30, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Yeah not that. And heres some bodhi bud porn to get things back on track. View attachment 4050159View attachment 4050160


That more Cowbell looks amazing! What's the taste and smell on that. I would feel guilty buying more Bodhi gear, with all the unpopped beans I have. But??


----------



## Craigson (Nov 30, 2017)

littlegiant said:


> That more Cowbell looks amazing! What's the taste and smell on that. I would feel guilty buying more Bodhi gear, with all the unpopped beans I have. But??


Oy tell me about it.
I keep seeing these beatiful cowbell, granola funk, space cake, space monkey but man I have like 10yrs worth of Bodhi to pop lol


----------



## littlegiant (Nov 30, 2017)

Im with ya bro! I was just thinkin, am I going to live long enough to pop all these beans. Probably not.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 30, 2017)

Just have to get the Ganga Breeder license. Then you can pop as many beans as you want as you search for the best genetics for humanity.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 30, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Unbonded calcium will bond with the coco. Bacteria will eat it and release them both. I use nftg demeters destiny for this but there has to be other forms. If i remember correctly coco fiber is 25% magnesium to begin with.


Please don't hate me for this, but coco coir does not have Mg in it and you have to add it. I didn't have any luck dealing with coco coir and it caused more problems than it helped. I was having K toxicity issues and that is when I started getting my soil tested before and after I used it. The after test showed that my K and sodium were sky high. The only thing that I added was coco coir based EWC... Anyways, here is a little clip from Wiki.

Because coir pith is high in sodium and potassium, it is treated before use as a growth medium for plants or fungi by soaking in a calcium buffering solution; most coir sold for growing purposes is said to be pre-treated.[8] Once any remaining salts have been leached out of the coir pith, it and the cocochips become suitable substrates for cultivating fungi. Coir is naturally rich in potassium, which can lead to magnesium and calcium deficiencies in soilless horticultural media. Coir fiber is rarely used as a potting material, except for orchids, and does not need buffering, as it has a very low cation-exchange capacity (CEC) capacity, hence not retaining salts.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 30, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> I guess from checking wikipedia that gypsum is bonded and not helping? I thought coco had a cationic affinity for Mg so you have to add it, I know if I don't add epsom salts they go yellow really fast.


I think that it is more about the high content of K in coco that locks out the Mg... It took me about 3yrs to find that out, it's not a Mg def but a K tox... I am not saying that you are having the same problem, but Mg def can look the same as K toxicity... What type of method are you using, soiless hempy buckets?


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 30, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I think that it is more about the high content of K in coco that locks out the Mg... It took me about 3yrs to find that out, it's not a Mg def but a K tox... I am not saying that you are having the same problem, but Mg def can look the same as K toxicity... What type of method are you using, soiless hempy buckets?


Not going to hate you but when i say it has mag in it, its not available because its part of what the fiber is made of. Given the choice, the plant will take in k before cal or mag because its easier. Using the unbonded calcium im guessing would bring the 3 into more of a balance, helping calmag win by attrition


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 30, 2017)

littlegiant said:


> That more Cowbell looks amazing! What's the taste and smell on that. I would feel guilty buying more Bodhi gear, with all the unpopped beans I have. But??


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/More_Cowbell/Bodhi_Seeds/
This description is pretty close. That cut id say no balsamic, more like new shoes then fresh tires. My other cut has a more lemony skunky pungency going on but still very sweet and earthy. The funk is more of a background flavor. Does that all make sense? Im just beginning to function, lil foggy still.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 30, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Not going to hate you but when i say it has mag in it, its not available because its part of what the fiber is made of. Given the choice, the plant will take in k before cal or mag because its easier. Using the unbonded calcium im guessing would bring the 3 into more of a balance, helping calmag win by attrition


Sorry, I forgot to mention that I compost all of my stuff. If you are using bottle fertilizer, then it is probably way different... We probably shouldn't clog the thread with this.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 30, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> Natural Mystic 45 days from flip. This one has loud resin with a real hazey mango / tropical smell with undertones of stinky armpit. In coco but I think I'm still not supplying enough magnesium.
> 
> View attachment 4050640


That looks fucking phenomenal. Really appreciate this share and smell description. Is this the only being grown or that you have grown?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 30, 2017)

A little more of Bodhi Love. 2x Goji phenos, one stretchy, one not. Still trying to decide keeper(s)! 44 days.




A couple of More Cowbells at 8 days.


I popped a 12 pack of SSDD over a 3 week period. 1st 4x, all cracked, but only 1 kept on growing. She's a she!


2nd 4x, all cracked, and only one grew. He's a boy. On the left, the other is a stretchy gal from the last set.


So out of the last 4x, they all cracked, and all grew up. 1x guy and 3x girls. The other 2x girls.
 
And, last but not least, a clone from a Sunshine Daydream x Wookie tester. It grows so strangely, but it's great smoke, and has grape nehi, lavender, skunkish nose... I love it.


----------



## Serva (Nov 30, 2017)

Uhhh... this ssdd x wookie tester sounds nice! Im in love with my ssdd cuts, and read alot positiv lately about the terp profile of the wookie! Nice to know there will be some kind of release!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 30, 2017)

Serva said:


> Uhhh... this ssdd x wookie tester sounds nice! Im in love with my ssdd cuts, and read alot positiv lately about the terp profile of the wookie! Nice to know there will be some kind of release!


Unfortunately there won't be any released. B lost the mom after the testers went out. Mrs B did send a pack of SSDD butter cut x wookie #7 for doing the test. I need more room!


----------



## Serva (Nov 30, 2017)

After reading the latest quote of bodhi, it seems that we can hope atleast for some freebies. If I understood it correctly, he is doing a bunch of seeds, sending them out as testers, and than they go a way either as freebie or as official strain? Or do you know exactly that he doesn‘t have exactly his cross as seeds in his fridge somewhere anymore? That would be sad.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Nov 30, 2017)

So it seems like Goji OG is almost sold out, or sold out in most seed banks. I'm wondering if Bohdi will release any f2's that I know he has made or if we'll just be left with the Goji crosses?


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 30, 2017)

Some Joystick at Day 40. Stopped putting out any new pistils


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Dec 1, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> So it seems like Goji OG is almost sold out, or sold out in most seed banks. I'm wondering if Bohdi will release any f2's that I know he has made or if we'll just be left with the Goji crosses?


GLG still has some Goji beans in stock. It does seem to be one of his most popular creations. But as far as I understand he'll be moving onto something new... again soon, like he does


----------



## natasdaisy (Dec 1, 2017)

second round with this silver mountain pheno, definately dialed her in better looks like it doubled its yeild from the first run, alot of training and lollipopping and went a little heavier with nutes this time. I was on the fence about keeping this cut but everyone thats tried it is asking for more so she stays. 
Its wierd it doesnt look as physically frosty as the black raz i run but seems a stronger high. I think it has to do with its extreme terpiness. seriously I made rosin out of this stuff and while every other strain Ive squished comes of the parchment easily, this stuff just smears like grease. the rosin is ( and i cant stress this enough ) so fucking tasty its worth the hassle. like if 7up was mixed with lemon scented pinesol cleaner ( i dont suggest this drink ) glad I got her figured out now.
the first pics are silver mountain, the last two are black raz for comparison. shows you looks arent everything. 
dont get me wrong i love the black raz too its top shelf and yields great ( 6 0z plant my averages are about 4 oz per on other strains ) 
if given the choice everyone i know goes for the silver tho


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Dec 1, 2017)

natasdaisy said:


> second round with this silver mountain pheno, definately dialed her in better looks like it doubled its yeild from the first run, alot of training and lollipopping and went a little heavier with nutes this time. I was on the fence about keeping this cut but everyone thats tried it is asking for more so she stays.
> Its wierd it doesnt look as physically frosty as the black raz i run but seems a stronger high. I think it has to do with its extreme terpiness. seriously I made rosin out of this stuff and while every other strain Ive squished comes of the parchment easily, this stuff just smears like grease. the rosin is ( and i cant stress this enough ) so fucking tasty its worth the hassle. like if 7up was mixed with lemon scented pinesol cleaner ( i dont suggest this drink ) glad I got her figured out now.
> the first pics are silver mountain, the last two are black raz for comparison. shows you looks arent everything.
> dont get me wrong i love the black raz too its top shelf and yields great ( 6 0z plant my averages are about 4 oz per on other strains )
> if given the choice everyone i know goes for the silver tho


That black raspberry looks delightful. Can't wait to get my new room up and running so I can drop a pack of these I just picked up this month!


----------



## limonene (Dec 1, 2017)

has anyone else found a sunshine 4 pheno like this? grows like a cookie and smells of deep fuel and fruit. Im not complaining it has lots of potential! My other pheno looks very similar to other peoples but this one has some sass.


----------



## Observe & Report (Dec 1, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> That looks fucking phenomenal. Really appreciate this share and smell description. Is this the only being grown or that you have grown?


I have two female Natural Mystics going right now, the other is only 20 days from flip.


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 1, 2017)

So for some reason i cant post screen shots here if i edit them. This is a link to my more cowbell cut 2 test results!!! 
http://mcrlabs.com/more-cowbell/


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 1, 2017)

Thank you @mr. childs every time i try to post edited screen shots it says file dosnt match source


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 1, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> View attachment 4051392 Thank you @mr. childs every time i try to post edited screen shots it says file dosnt match source


terpene test up next?


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 1, 2017)

Joystick


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 1, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> terpene test up next?


It was tested, waiting for those results! Ill check my email. If not today then monday?


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Dec 1, 2017)

just wanted to let everyone know i finally got my granola funk cut tested she hit 20.7% THC , sadly i only got the basic testing done but ill get a more in depth look at her once i finish my best run yet with her- the current run. i love granola funk so much. i also still run the blueberry hashplant which i cant find anymore seeds of  thank god i kept a cut. one of my all time favorites to grow AND smoke. hope eveyone is doing well


----------



## HydroChemBot (Dec 1, 2017)

limonene said:


> has anyone else found a sunshine 4 pheno like this? grows like a cookie and smells of deep fuel and fruit. Im not complaining it has lots of potential! My other pheno looks very similar to other peoples but this one has some sass.View attachment 4051344 View attachment 4051345 View attachment 4051346





517BlckBerry said:


> just wanted to let everyone know i finally got my granola funk cut tested she hit 20.7% THC , sadly i only got the basic testing done but ill get a more in depth look at her once i finish my best run yet with her- the current run. i love granola funk so much. i also still run the blueberry hashplant which i cant find anymore seeds of  thank god i kept a cut. one of my all time favorites to grow AND smoke. hope eveyone is doing well


Nice.. that's high for a honest test


----------



## Warpedpassage (Dec 1, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience with the "b cut" of goji?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 1, 2017)

517BlckBerry said:


> just wanted to let everyone know i finally got my granola funk cut tested she hit 20.7% THC , sadly i only got the basic testing done but ill get a more in depth look at her once i finish my best run yet with her- the current run. i love granola funk so much. i also still run the blueberry hashplant which i cant find anymore seeds of  thank god i kept a cut. one of my all time favorites to grow AND smoke. hope eveyone is doing well



How did/is she perform for you ? meaning taste, high, yeild, etc...


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Dec 1, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> Nice.. that's high for a honest test


thanks bro i was excited it was a good run but its not the best i can do in my opinion  cant wait to see the others. i also made a cross of her. accidentally of course hahahha. crossed with a super lemon haze that hermd. needless to say it turned out incredible for flavor and high. cant wait to stabilize and share with the world  

and to the guy asking about the performance, (nice avy btw i recently found that pic n loved it lol) she has an incredible taste i cant even describe fully like a fruit candy of some sort with a hint of kush and the original forum cut. performance is amazing on the high it keeps me buzzed for hours on a level of creativity and slight sleepyness it helps me get a good nights rest in the day time as i work thirds so its perfect for that. certainly one of my favorite strains. cant wait to work with it more in the future


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 1, 2017)

Lemon lotus #2 is frosting up nicely! On day 35. Getting a juicyfruit like smell. Very sweet and complex with some gas. Anybody grown ohio lemon g? Dont know much about it.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 1, 2017)

Highly sought clone for extreme lemon smell. Sativa with loose fluffy buds. A lot of times plant's don't hold bubblegum smells so really interested in hearing what the dried product is like. Sounds great so far.


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 1, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Highly sought clone for extreme lemon smell. Sativa with loose fluffy buds. A lot of times plant's don't hold bubblegum smells so really interested in hearing what the dried product is like. Sounds great so far.


Whats the growth structure like?


----------



## Philip-O (Dec 2, 2017)

And the B-man keeps on going! Look at them 88g crosses (including DLA # 8 and 9!). This is from his instagram.


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 2, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> And the B-man keeps on going! Look at them 88g crosses (including DLA # 8 and 9!). This is from his instagram.
> 
> View attachment 4051914


triple goddess, triple sunshine, mango hashplant, grandmas hashplant... damn


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 2, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Whats the growth structure like?


Does well topped has good bit of stretch. You can definitely see the sativa bud structure and the lemon should be quite evident.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 2, 2017)

Put my ASS(3) in flower tent just now. Topped and bushy and healthy. These are great for training, LST here. They have the beginnings of preflowers already.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 2, 2017)

Lucky 13! Gunna be BOMB!


----------



## Philip-O (Dec 2, 2017)

I hope to see all these beans being popped, it would be a shame to remain stored in the dark. My veg tent is full for sure, and more comin´ in!


----------



## SensiPuff (Dec 2, 2017)

Love the excitement over hashplant right now. 
Speaking of which, has anyone grown his super silver hashplant??


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Love the excitement over hashplant right now.
> Speaking of which, has anyone grown his super silver hashplant??


After very recent samples of More Cowbell and Dank Sinatra, I'll agree with the cat that said the hashplant is his favorite pappy. + potency.


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 2, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> After very recent samples of More Cowbell and Dank Sinatra, I'll agree with the cat that said the hashplant is his favorite pappy. + potency.


Good to hear, amigo. I've got three Black Triangle's in veg right now waiting to show sex. Hopefully daddy worked his magic.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 2, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Lucky 13! Gunna be BOMB!View attachment 4052208


You bought that one and I was wondering what Lucky 13 was. Nice


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 2, 2017)

Warpedpassage said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the "b cut" of goji?


No, but I have two packs of Goji OG b cut X SSDD and according to cannavore’s info it reads like this *Goji OG* (bodhi cut): the classic dark berry pinesol goji og cut. 9 weeks


----------



## Philip-O (Dec 3, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Love the excitement over hashplant right now.
> Speaking of which, has anyone grown his super silver hashplant??


Do you by chance know the history of Bodhi´s 88g13hp male? If he got it from Neville or where does it come from.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 3, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Do you by chance know the history of Bodhi´s 88g13hp male? If he got it from Neville or where does it come from.


It’s ndnguys genetics.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Dec 3, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> No, but I have two packs of Goji OG b cut X SSDD and according to cannavore’s info it reads like this *Goji OG* (bodhi cut): the classic dark berry pinesol goji og cut. 9 weeks


Huh that's interesting, I was just wondering how many Goji cuts he has worked with. Pinesoul, Queen mother, thunderegg, raspberry sharpie, purple, and I guess B's cut which could just be the pinesoul cut...
Oh yeah he bred with a Goji male f3 as well.


----------



## Philip-O (Dec 3, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> It’s ndnguys genetics.


Any idea about ndnguy´s cut history? There is so much said about G13.

https://www.mrnice.nl/forum/6-breeders-support-information/162-g13.html

Here is some more. So, should 88g13hp be called "Ghash" or "Free Leonard"?

_hazeman's / bodhi / ect ....g13 is not pure. its butterscotch / g13 worked toward the g13 side. ( by ndnguy and swampy who passed it onto community mota, hazeman, bodhi ect )_​

.......... " _The G13/Hp used in the original cross was sourced from 1987-88 seeds from the seedbank when Neville crossed the clone before it died. swampy breed his line on and named it free leanord to help a wonderfull man who is spending the rest of his life in jail,30 or 31 years now. I kept my line and continued it as just g13/Bsh._ " ............. NDNGUY quote'
_
Thats nots Nevs cross its mine and a friend who went by the name of swampy,sorry but somehow it just got known as G13/BSH when it is actually G13/HP 1988 x Crays Hawiian Butterscotch not reffermans he had nothing to do with the plant cray did it. This cross has been out there goiing on seven years now to F4 on my part and farther on swampys part so its not some new cross nevil did ok glad to clear this up for yya fellows we handed out thousand of these to med people becase it works for pain and other things,the 1988 G13/HP i have we call Ghash and motarebel has made several med crosses with it that aare fire if peeps want to know and grow some dank ass buud for meds or rec......ndnguy_


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 3, 2017)

From what I understand ndnguy gave Bodhi seeds from the original cross.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 3, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> Huh that's interesting, I was just wondering how many Goji cuts he has worked with. Pinesoul, Queen mother, thunderegg, raspberry sharpie, purple, and I guess B's cut which could just be the pinesoul cut...
> Oh yeah he bred with a Goji male f3 as well.


This would be the f1 and f2’s Goji Cuts. Goji b cut and Pinesoul different cuts.

• *Goji OG* (bodhi cut): the classic dark berry pinesol goji og cut. 9 weeks

•*Pinesoul*: an extreme lemon pinesol f2 goji og cut, very stretchy and robust. 9 weeks

• *Purple Goji*: a purple stemmed goji og f2 cut that stays shorter and more full with a rich heavy berry aroma. 9 weeks

• *Queen Mother Goji*: an f1 goji selection from 100 seed plants, chosen for its size, extreme resin, and buttery og berry smell. 9 weeks

• *Santa Cruz Strawberry Cheesecake*: The super frosty strawberry goji pheno from the f2 generation. 9 weeks

• *Thunder Egg OG:* an f1 goji selection from 100 seed plants, chosen for its incredible denseness and amazing refreshing effect. 9 weeks

Thanks to Cannavore for providing this info.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Dec 3, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> This would be the f1 and f2’s Goji Cuts. Goji b cut and Pinesoul different cuts.
> 
> • *Goji OG* (bodhi cut): the classic dark berry pinesol goji og cut. 9 weeks
> 
> ...


Thank you, good sir. Thats what i was trying to firgure out, if the b cut is distinct from the pinsoul cut. I was just gifted a pack of b cut x ssdd. 
Gotta say, had never heard of the thunder egg pheno, some "amazing refreshing effect" sounds good to me.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 4, 2017)

Finally put my Jabbas Stash seeds in the dirt. Would love a nice bubba pheno but I know there will be something special no matter. 

Also the rest of my Sunshine Daydream ij the dirt too. Amazing line. 

Have a brand new room and gonna do it justice. 

Also picked up a couple more packs of ssdd. Also picked up 2x bingo pajama which sounded highly interesting. 

And Space Monkey x2. Love the glue and I hear good things about the dad. Bodhi is a legend man I love pheno hunting.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 4, 2017)

I was excited about buying new seeds last week and I was probably being annoying, sorry... I have settled down now!

I might pop some of the BadDawg seeds this time. I gifted out the previous packs that I had. Anyone know about his 3Headed Dragon strain?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 4, 2017)

Anyone here have any experience with Deep Line Alchemy #2? From IG pictures, it looks DANK AF! I read there was only a total of 29 packs released


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 4, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Anyone here have any experience with Deep Line Alchemy #2? From IG pictures, it looks DANK AF! I read there was only a total of 29 packs released


Which one is that. Is #2 the Kashmir cross?


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Dec 4, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Which one is that. Is #2 the Kashmir cross?


No #2 is DSB Black Afghan × G13/HP
The Kashmir is #4
Only if those two were remade...


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 4, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I was excited about buying new seeds last week and I was probably being annoying, sorry... I have settled down now!
> 
> I might pop some of the BadDawg seeds this time. I gifted out the previous packs that I had. Anyone know about his 3Headed Dragon strain?




3 Headed Dragon is BODHI’s (Triangle Kush x Dragonsblood F1).

The Dragonsblood F1 I used is from older stock (less likely to see the blood trait pheno),

Bodhi has now worked the Dragonsblood line to a F3,to insure more of the blood trait phenos.

I just want to clarify this is from the older gear. I did however use a male with the Blood trait.

I decided to make some crosses with this cut because I really like the High of the 3 Headed Dragon.

It is very upbeat and will have you talking to anyone who will listen for hours.

Below SFV OG clone only x 3Headded Dragon



GLG SFV OG Kush x 3 headed dragon full of seeds. Pollinated by Pineapple3dg13 male. This stuff grew fat stinky kushy buds. The smell is fantastic. pure og goodness. Thats two fantastic freebies from GLG! Thanks again @BadDawg. .This was tested By Antenna seeds.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 4, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> No #2 is DSB Black Afghan × G13/HP
> The Kashmir is #4
> Only if those two were remade...


Well, I’ll be making F2s and crosses of DLA2 at some point. Just wondering what the smoke is like. Pics on Bodhi IG look amazing.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 4, 2017)

Dragonsblood Blood trait, the sap from the stem is Blood red.


----------



## Philip-O (Dec 4, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Well, I’ll be making F2s and crosses of DLA2 at some point. Just wondering what the smoke is like. Pics on Bodhi IG look amazing.


Please do. Like Bodhi´s IG handle says: Plant more seeds


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 4, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> No #2 is DSB Black Afghan × G13/HP
> The Kashmir is #4
> Only if those two were remade...


That #4 is on my short list. Hopefully makes it into one of the rounds in 2018...


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 4, 2017)

More cowbell terpene profile is complete. 
http://mcrlabs.com/more-cowbell/


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 4, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> More cowbell terpene profile is complete.
> http://mcrlabs.com/more-cowbell/


 look at those linalool & caryophyllene, limonene levels. damn good job @Cletus clem , maybe i will stop being frugal & get this black triangle & space monkey tested in the new year.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 4, 2017)

Refering to the glg promo. I only gona grab a few more ssdd to add to the stockpile, couple Gogis, and i think clusterfunk, and maybe something else. Would have grabbed more but i burried my father today and im strapped on funds for a min.

 be sure if u love someone make sure you tell them. Mothers, fathers, spouses, friends, homies, whoever. Aint no shame to tell people u care about them.


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 4, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Refering to the glg promo. I only gona grab a few more ssdd to add to the stockpile, couple Gogis, and i think clusterfunk, and maybe something else. Would have grabbed more but i burried my father today and im strapped on funds for a min.
> 
> be sure if u love someone make sure you tell them. Mothers, fathers, spouses, friends, homies, whoever. Aint no shame tell pple u care about them.


rip to Pops. what had you planned on picking as your freebies?


----------



## Craigson (Dec 4, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Refering to the glg promo. I only gona grab a few more ssdd to add to the stockpile, couple Gogis, and i think clusterfunk, and maybe something else. Would have grabbed more but i burried my father today and im strapped on funds for a min.
> 
> be sure if u love someone make sure you tell them. Mothers, fathers, spouses, friends, homies, whoever. Aint no shame tell pple u care about them.


Sorry to hear


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 4, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> rip to Pops. what had you planned on picking as your freebies?


 Actually not sure yet. My plan was atleast one prayer, then maybe chem 4 x ssdd , and or gg4 x ssdd. Actually stuck between Lemon Lotus (Lemon G X Snow Lotus) and Prayer Tower (Lemon Thai X Appy) .


----------



## Philip-O (Dec 4, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Refering to the glg promo. I only gona grab a few more ssdd to add to the stockpile, couple Gogis, and i think clusterfunk, and maybe something else. Would have grabbed more but i burried my father today and im strapped on funds for a min.
> 
> be sure if u love someone make sure you tell them. Mothers, fathers, spouses, friends, homies, whoever. Aint no shame tell pple u care about them.


Sorry to read this brother. I hope you and your family find peace soon, these are such hard hits.


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 4, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Actually not sure yet. My plan was atleast one prayer, then maybe chem 4 x ssdd , and or gg4 x ssdd,,, ooorrrrrr, ahh crap.... Theres to many choices and they all look good ! Any suggestions?


i am stuck right now & counting down to midnight. i do have my eyes on more wolf pack & hindu hashplant, but i think those kudra crosses are something special also, bingo pajamas & kudra snow lotus.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Dec 4, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> More cowbell terpene profile is complete.
> http://mcrlabs.com/more-cowbell/


Nicely done. Look at all that cbg.


----------



## Philip-O (Dec 4, 2017)

For those who miss the GLG sale, Big SHOE (to be found on IG) also has a BOGO sale, also US$70 + US/Intl. shipping. I thought I was done buying seeds after the GLG sale, but could not resist the Wookie Orgasm + the Goji OG B cut x Sunshine Daydream freebie. 

In fact I bought more for the freebie (to check what comes out of that pack vs. my pollen chucks), because I don´t think the wookie crosses are running out soon. Gonna pop several of em´ on my next run. For now... just last time, some last night put to soak some HP crosses.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 4, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i am stuck right now & counting down to midnight. i do have my eyes on more wolf pack & hindu hashplant, but i think those kudra crosses are something special also, bingo pajamas & kudra snow lotus.


I have some Bingo Pajamas ill be poping in the spring. Wolf pack is another def choice.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Dec 4, 2017)

Warpedpassage said:


> Nicely done. Look at all that cbg.


That cbga is pretty high. Very cool. Im pretty excited by its potential for many medicinal qualities. 

How are the effects from that pheno? Keeper?


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 4, 2017)

Warpedpassage said:


> That cbga is pretty high. Very cool. Im pretty excited by its potential for many medicinal qualities.
> 
> How are the effects from that pheno? Keeper?


Thats my keeper cut, #2. Quite a few pics on this thread. Very potent, dessert strain in all ways. Not for those that need to function!


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 4, 2017)

@mr. childs jams the allyoop again.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Dec 4, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Thats my keeper cut, #2. Quite a few pics on this thread. Very potent, dessert strain in all ways. Not for those that need to function!


Thanks for posting.
Can i ask how many beans did you run? Did you find any intersex issues? I understand gsc hybrids can be notorius for that.


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 4, 2017)

Warpedpassage said:


> Thanks for posting.
> Can i ask how many beans did you run? Did you find any intersex issues? I understand gsc hybrids can be notorius for that.


12 seeds. 7 fem, 1 true herm. A couple of the phenos threw some flowers that were seemingly sterile? They were at my partners place and went unoticed. They were also wedged between bud and stem, looked more like they got squished then opened. Brought it down to 4 cuts for closer looks, had one good sized plant left of one of the phenos that didnt make the cut that i threw outside and that one decided to be a nice little donkey dick shrub. Damn. Of the 4, 3 (1,5,7) were similar in all ways with slight variance. 1 being the frostiest, 5 tight node spacing, potential for bigger buds and 7 was very nice but sub par compared to the others. Keeper worthy had that been my only fem though. 2 was just different. Finished less purple, more of a colorful mosaic. Lots of pistils that dry out a bright glowing orange. Buds dry a vibrant light green, very nice but makes the others look frostier as they are darker green or purple. 2 is just as frosty, it just dosnt contrast as well. This was a very nice pack of seeds, its been difficult letting cuts go. Im still cloning 3 cuts telling myself i can only keep 2!


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 4, 2017)

Warpedpassage said:


> Thanks for posting.
> Can i ask how many beans did you run? Did you find any intersex issues? I understand gsc hybrids can be notorius for that.


Also forgot to mention, rumor has it forum cut cookies crosses tend to be more stable in that department, we were battling some light leaks which were solved in this run. Looking back, this gave me 4 stable cuts with the other 3 potentially just being temperamental. Could be said about most genetics these days.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks for the rundown. Definitely sounds like worth having a pack or two for the vault.


----------



## limonene (Dec 5, 2017)

sunshine4 day 50 and terps have gone into overdrive. Citrus, chem, gas i think this could be a chicken dinner


----------



## SensiPuff (Dec 5, 2017)

In anticipation for the new hashplant crosses I greased and primed my glg account with a vintage hashplant & hollyweed order. Got some cool freebies right now like chem d x ssdd and Jamaican hp x 88g13hp


----------



## j.t.1986 (Dec 5, 2017)

speaking of Hashplant crosses.. 4/5 of my hindu hashplants are females.. switched to flower Nov 22.. had to cut the veg short .. super crowded, had to trim some leaves for air movement. will post some pics in a couple of weeks.

i think the over crowding may have contributed to some stretch.. they are double in size since flipping.


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 5, 2017)

Trimming up some outdoor Blueberry HP. Super sticky I have to change my scissors every few minutes. Amazing rosin yealders of very tasty smoke. I really like this HP daddy he seems to let the female traits come through while adding that extra dankness. Glad I have 2 more packs and seeds from a BBhp male.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Dec 5, 2017)

thanks nice to see Blueberry HP is on my short list to pop despite having many other seeds.


----------



## Philip-O (Dec 5, 2017)

Yet another promo, for those looking for xmas gifts.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Dec 6, 2017)

What would you guys say is the best bodhi strain which is a fast finishing, indica dominant with a good yield?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2017)

Secret Chief yields average or so with knock down potency....Boom! Boom! Out go the lights!!


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 6, 2017)

kwigybo88 said:


> What would you guys say is the best bodhi strain which is a fast finishing, indica dominant with a good yield?


The HP and Wookie males have some fast finishing. Space Monkey is pretty epic and can finish quick.


----------



## COGrown (Dec 6, 2017)

Dragonsblood hashplant (recessive g13 dominant pheno)
 Ancient OG (Iranian pheno)  
7 weeks in. 10-15 days left.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Dec 6, 2017)

Lucky Charms #8 X Orgasmatron tester, week 6, lower bud. Getting a cherry menthol nose to it, with pez undertone. Hard to pinpoint, but fruity and a little chem.
Excited to pop some Space Monkey in a couple days.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 6, 2017)

After hearing lots of great things about the strain I Dropped 6 Blueberry Hashplant beans, all germed and grew vigorously in veg but 5 got nuts. The sister is good n healthy, and I “get” to try something else too but damnit. 

I got many Bodhi packs to choose from... but I got my eye on his two Nepali OG crosses - both of which also get high praise. So what do you think, Mothers Milk or Goji? Terps and buzz matter, yield doesn’t. I’ll again germ 6...


----------



## COGrown (Dec 6, 2017)

elkamino said:


> After hearing lots of great things about the strain I Dropped 6 Blueberry Hashplant beans, all germed and grew vigorously in veg but 5 got nuts. The sister is good n healthy, and I “get” to try something else too but damnit.
> 
> I got many Bodhi packs to choose from... but I got my eye on his two Nepali OG crosses - both of which also get high praise. So what do you think, Mothers Milk or Goji? Terps and buzz matter, yield doesn’t. I’ll again germ 6...


Goji will be more terpy. The Appy dad comes through a lot in most crosses, so if you are looking for something more OG and yield doesnt matter, then the Goji is probably a better bet.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 6, 2017)

kwigybo88 said:


> What would you guys say is the best bodhi strain which is a fast finishing, indica dominant with a. good yield?


 I will also say Secret Chief. Rock solid dense nugs that will get you toes up for sure.


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 6, 2017)

Hey @Bad Dawg since ur hanging out would you be willing to tell us how many packs of goji you got left. More than 50?


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 6, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Hey @Bad Dawg since ur hanging out would you be willing to tell us how many packs of goji you got left. More than 50?


GREAT FUCKING QUESTION...


----------



## N.R.G. (Dec 6, 2017)

limonene said:


> View attachment 4053486 sunshine4 day 50 and terps have gone into overdrive. Citrus, chem, gas i think this could be a chicken dinner


Beautiful. I read that Bodhi was going to give these seeds "Sunshine 4" away after it won twice. Anyone know when or where this will happen? I have 2 packs of Chem D x SSDD, hope I have something close your ss4 in this cross.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 6, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Hey @Bad Dawg since ur hanging out would you be willing to tell us how many packs of goji you got left. More than 50?


That was definitely a nice feature of the old site.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 7, 2017)

Good to see one of the best threads still pumping out heat!!!

Hashplant 3 pheno two weeks in flower. Def a nice mixed pheno means more to the 88g13/hp dad no stretch hardly. Looks like the Hashplant dom pheno I had from the test run. That one was very good nice yield Chem leaner and keeper was better but looking forward to seeing this


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 7, 2017)

@firsttimeARE ^^


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 7, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Hey @Bad Dawg since ur hanging out would you be willing to tell us how many packs of goji you got left. More than 50?


We had 300 at the start of the promo and are down to about 40. there may be more if peeps do not pay ,but they will not last more than a month into the new year. Sales always pick up in the new year. As soon as they have x-mas out of their way they start thinking about their garden.and the site shows when a strain gets down to 10 packs.


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 7, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> We had 300 at the start of the promo and are down to about 40. there may be more if peeps do not pay ,but they will not last more than a month into the new year. Sales always pick up in the new year. As soon as they have x-mas out of their way they start thinking about their garden.and the site shows when a strain gets down to 10 packs.


Thanks man we appreciate you!!


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 7, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Secret Chief yields average or so with knock down potency....Boom! Boom! Out go the lights!!





1kemosabe said:


> I will also say Secret Chief. Rock solid dense nugs that will get you toes up for sure.


For the love of baby Jesus can we stop saying Secret Chief as a recommendation. It’s not available, hasn’t been for over a year maybe more and I don’t recall hearing about a restock on it. If someone asks try telling them a strain that’s available. Not one that requires a time traveling friend to get. unless you have some f2’s kicking about or a cutting.


----------



## Tstat (Dec 7, 2017)

Anyone get their GLG order yet? I paid a week ago and have not heard anything. The website has not updated my order, and I emailed a couple times to no avail. I know they are probably swamped, but I am getting nervous since I did not send Priority with tracking. Yea, dumb...

EDIT!!!

Woops, LOL: Thank you for your order from GLG. We have received your payment, and are processing for shipment. You can check the status of your order by logging into your account.


----------



## greg nr (Dec 7, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Anyone get their GLG order yet? I paid a week ago and have not heard anything. The website has not updated my order, and I emailed a couple times to no avail. I know they are probably swamped, but I am getting nervous since I did not send Priority with tracking. Yea, dumb...


I sent payment last tuesday and it was scheduled to arrive saturday. My order went from pending to processing on sunday, and flipped to complete/shipped by tuesday. The tracking number says it will be here by the end of the week.

Did you check your tracking number to see whether the payment was delivered, and when?


----------



## Craigson (Dec 7, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Anyone get their GLG order yet? I paid a week ago and have not heard anything. The website has not updated my order, and I emailed a couple times to no avail. I know they are probably swamped, but I am getting nervous since I did not send Priority with tracking. Yea, dumb...


BUsiest time of yr for mail/delivery services.
Prolly just slow getting there. Then glg has to process all the orders. I wouldnt worry too much yet


----------



## Tstat (Dec 7, 2017)

Right after I posted, I go this: *Thank you for your order from GLG. We have received your payment, and are processing for shipment. You can check the status of your order by logging into your account.*


----------



## hillbill (Dec 7, 2017)

The Sour Butter x 88g13hp is quite similar in effect and yield about average but only flowered one. Got it as a freebie. Buds very Tight with very red-orange pistils like Secret Chief and is power is similar.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 7, 2017)

hillbill said:


> The Sour Butter x 88g13hp is quite similar in effect and yield about average but only flowered one. Got it as a freebie. Buds very Tight with very red-orange pistils like Secret Chief and is power is similar.


Sounds like a good one!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 7, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> For the love of baby Jesus can we stop saying Secret Chief as a recommendation. It’s not available, hasn’t been for over a year maybe more and I don’t recall hearing about a restock on it. If someone asks try telling them a strain that’s available. Not one that requires a time traveling friend to get. unless you have some f2’s kicking about or a cutting.


Not trying to argue, but the question does not ask if it were available at a typical seed bank or "in stock at the moment" Ive found that that allot of strains not listed on banks are available, you just have to look or ask just like he did.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 7, 2017)

@Tstat , During a promo i receive 50 to 100 emails a day. I/3 of them want to know if there payment has arrived. We ask people to send it tracked for their protection and so they can see when their package arrives. Then there are directions on how to ck on your order on the Payment/ shipping page at GLG. And if you would have sent it tracked you would have seen it just arrived to day. And the post office had it a week ,not me.And to everyone please understand we have had over 200 payments arrive scene Monday and it takes a lot longer to process them all,just do to the tee shirt and the fact of the size of the average order.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 7, 2017)

So by asking the question the answers he received put him on the path to finding a unicorn. I didn’t get that from the answers but good to know.

I’m not arguing either I just would rather see a helpful answer when a user that’s never posted here asks that question. That’s all.


----------



## Tstat (Dec 7, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> Then there are directions on how to ck on your order on the Payment/ shipping page at GLG. And if you would have sent it tracked you would have seen it just arrived to day. And the post office had it a week ,not me.


Yea, man- I get that. I really wasn't complaining (or I didn't want to come off that way). I'm pretty sure I wrote that I knew you guys were busy due to the promotion, and I forgot to send it Priority for tracking. All good. In fact, 2 seconds after I wrote the post, the confirmation email came, of course!


----------



## Tstat (Dec 7, 2017)

But... now I really want my package!!!


----------



## Craigson (Dec 7, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Dog trap (left); sunshine4(right) View attachment 4046131
> 
> Sunshine4 View attachment 4046132


WTF is Dog trap?


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 7, 2017)

Space Monkey x1 (Second pack, twas an easy choice )
Zipolite Oaxacan x1
Acapulco Gold x1
Wolf Pack x2 (Loved the pictures I have seen)
White Skunk x LBL
Also a dab container, lighter and t-shirt not pictured.


----------



## Highsince76 (Dec 7, 2017)

USPS is very slow right now for some reason. Tis the season? My tracked priority package finally arrived today after being sent Tuesday the 28th, and I'm only 190 miles from GLG. I could of walked it their faster.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 7, 2017)

Highsince76 said:


> USPS is very slow right now for some reason. Tis the season? My tracked priority package finally arrived today after being sent Tuesday the 28th, and I'm only 190 miles from GLG. I could of walked it their faster.



USPS is completely overwhelmed right now since they signed on to be part of Amazon Prime shipper. USPS just wasnt ready for that when they took on the job and now their delivery times are suffering. That and it being the holidays is a double whammy. I ordered my beans from GLG with the expectation of them being arriving slower than normal but I have a feeling it may be slower than I anticipated. Certainly with the sale they just had. BOGO free on Bodhi....um yes please.


----------



## Craigson (Dec 7, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> View attachment 4023034 F4 Blood Orange
> Looking for a male
> But also not gonna waste these beans soo the girls will get preggers
> I be make me sum F5's soon I have even more
> Did I tell U I like BO


Have you isolated any specific traits by f4 i take it?
Orange smell?


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 8, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Have you isolated any specific traits by f4 i take it?
> Orange smell?


They have a ripe fruit nose very frosty,robust


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 8, 2017)

Goji enjoying the Ozzie sunshine.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 8, 2017)

tomorrow i b at the bodhi booth # P10 @ The Emerald Cup


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 8, 2017)

Purple sunshine carrying some Malibu pie babies in her belly


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 8, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Purple sunshine carrying some Malibu pie babies in her belly View attachment 4055137


Gonna be killer bro. Can’t wait to see those offspring going. La Pure Kush x Uzbekistan Hashplant smelling like lime cotton candy with some light OG type. She is gonna gonna be lovely got a nice male to make some f2 and crosses with it. Very similar to the female


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 9, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> @Tstat , During a promo i receive 50 to 100 emails a day. I/3 of them want to know if there payment has arrived. We ask people to send it tracked for their protection and so they can see when their package arrives. Then there are directions on how to ck on your order on the Payment/ shipping page at GLG. And if you would have sent it tracked you would have seen it just arrived to day. And the post office had it a week ,not me.And to everyone please understand we have had over 200 payments arrive scene Monday and it takes a lot longer to process them all,just do to the tee shirt and the fact of the size of the average order.


I imagine the mail is backed up for Christmas, they probably have temp workers filling in for the holidays at the post office lol...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 9, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> Glg just drop the last 10 packs of the fruity pebble OG from Jaws. I do not think there will be any more made in the near furture . Jaws has started working with some new projects. So if you find a pack you should grab it. There made be some F3 fruity pebble freebies made by Useful later this month. He has donated seed before and they were firer.


Yessir!!! I am sending in 16 packs of Fruity Pebbles OG F3...actually I have packaged up 104 packs of things for GLG to spread the love with.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 9, 2017)

This is the Bodhi thread. Let’s keep it on track guys


----------



## greg nr (Dec 9, 2017)

just dunked some a.s.s. seeds. I've never grown out a skunk before. Hopefully it's as good as you guys say.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 9, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Glad you dropped by Useful some people were worried about you. Thanks for all your work with Bodhi genetics that are no longer available some of your crosses are being shared and grown for sure.
> 
> I would like to think most of us are cool with some side info it's possible some of these new packs are Bodhi genetics. These are people making big contributions to the cannabis community let's just be grateful they be chilling. Just my 2 cents.


Thanks a bunch for the warm welcome. I have been working with some Bodhi strains for years, making interesting crosses and giving them out to help our cause. I contacted Bodhi some years ago and asked how he felt about what I had up my sleeve as far as crosses. That cat is pretty darn cool, he thought it was a great thing to do. So with that said I reckon I should start my own thread and not clog up this one. OK...spoiler alert..GLG will have some interesting freebies involving Bodhi genetics.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 9, 2017)

@Useful , Growgorilla Was Also responding to my post about the jaws freebies,and I pulled it down and was going to replace it with the info on all the Bodhi crosses you gave out with the blessing of Mr B in the past. When I posted I thought I was in the GLG thread. But just want to make sure I'm not ruffling any feathers. Thanks 

And you (Useful) do need your own thread so we can document your work.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 9, 2017)

Useful said:


> Thanks a bunch for the warm welcome. I have been working with some Bodhi strains for years, making interesting crosses and giving them out to help our cause. I contacted Bodhi some years ago and asked how he felt about what I had up my sleeve as far as crosses. That cat is pretty darn cool, he thought it was a great thing to do. So with that said I reckon I should start my own thread and not clog up this one. OK...spoiler alert..GLG will have some interesting freebies involving Bodhi genetics.


As much as I appreciate you (and Genuity) sending your gear as freebies, I also wish it was available to purchase without having to hope it comes as a freebie by ordering other stuff. Idk, I have a ton of beans and I'm getting more and more specific on what I want to run. 
That said, thanks to both of you for the work you have done for the cause (does Gen come in here? I assume hes always around the good threads...) and everyone else fighting to keep this going strong.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 9, 2017)

Giving out free beans and that still ain't good enough...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 9, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> As much as I appreciate you (and Genuity) sending your gear as freebies, I also wish it was available to purchase without having to hope it comes as a freebie by ordering other stuff. Idk, I have a ton of beans and I'm getting more and more specific on what I want to run.
> That said, thanks to both of you for the work you have done for the cause (does Gen come in here? I assume hes always around the good threads...) and everyone else fighting to keep this going strong.


Well that is actually a huge compliment, I will be, after many years of giving gifts, I may finally actually put some stuff up for sale. I never thought this day would come...


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 10, 2017)

if it's a legit bodhi cross,approved by bodhi,why shouldnt it be in this thread.im all for it.i dont know who is who,and dont click on every thread that is started.


----------



## natasdaisy (Dec 10, 2017)

Silver mountain and its rosin. Stupid rediculous loud lemon pinesol taste.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 10, 2017)

Took down my first run of testers, dragonsblood f4xold mother ghani I've been calling it mother of dragons. Wasn't the best run had some various issues so have them all running again about 45 days of flower, will give my tester report after those come down.

#6 however even on a sub par run looks like it has a lot of potential, nugs are pretty chunky and it grows very branchey which I like. Potency is definitely above average starting with a nice head high fading into a knockdown stone. Where it comes to shine however is taste and smell, has a very lovely lemon-lime smell that translates perfectly like smoking a sprite or something#3 the other one that might have a chance of hanging around, haven't smoked it yet but will be the biggest producer and it is very frosty and easy to trim, if it had the terps and potency of #6 this would become a no doubt keeper. Day 45


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Dec 10, 2017)

Thunder wookie and cocoon... anyone have some good reviews?


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 11, 2017)

Outdoor Cherry Hashplant. One of my favorite plants from the garden. Very load just like the name says. Finished end of September just a dream to grow. Got some seeds from a C99 male that could be nice for outdoor.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 11, 2017)

Very nice Rosinallday!!! I love the flavors of the great outdoors.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 11, 2017)

I plan on stickin around. I was tryin to upload some pics of Bodhi gear but it keeps timing out on me. I live in the sticks and only have satellite internet, it SUCKS!!!! But it's the only thing ya can get when ya live on the side of a mountain.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 11, 2017)

I got one to upload...yaaaay. Me Lucky Charms, day 45 of flower. I have something up my sleeve involving her.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 11, 2017)

Useful said:


> I got one to upload...yaaaay. Me Lucky Charms, day 45 of flower. I have something up my sleeve involving her.View attachment 4056629


Looks awesome don’t get to see f1 Lucky Charms often. Stellar looking pheno I had a keeper out of f2 was similar getting a pheno from beans I gave to a good bro can’t wait to try


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 11, 2017)

OldMateToldMeTo said:


> Thunder wookie and cocoon... anyone have some good reviews?


I grew a pack of thunder wookie, had 5 females all had similar smells very floral smell, nice high good daytime smoke. Yielded pretty nice and finished quick done by 9 weeks. I grew a few cuts of it for 3-4 cycles but it doesn't compete with my neroli which has similar smell and taste but absolutely devastating potency. I wouldn't doubt that there are keepers to be found and certainly all 5 females I had were good plants.


----------



## Serva (Dec 11, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> Outdoor Cherry Hashplant. One of my favorite plants from the garden. Very load just like the name says. Finished end of September just a dream to grow. Got some seeds from a C99 male that could be nice for outdoor.
> View attachment 4056592


I have missed your pics!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 11, 2017)

More Cowbell is legit. This one is less than 2 feet, but almost every branch wired to something to hold them up. Finishing under CFLs; likely coming down end of the week.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 11, 2017)

FROST MONSTER!!!! Good lookin flowers right there. Makes me wish I didn't give my pack of those away to a good friend...well he is a good friend, so I reckon all is well.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 11, 2017)

Useful said:


> I plan on stickin around. I was tryin to upload some pics of Bodhi gear but it keeps timing out on me. I live in the sticks and only have satellite internet, it SUCKS!!!! But it's the only thing ya can get when ya live on the side of a mountain.


Useful start a instagram account u can link it here , I'm at f5 a bodhi blood orange. Same name there

Posting way easy ,u control your content as well


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 11, 2017)

This here is the Blood Orange that was used in the Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme cross. The terpine profile on this gal was astonishing to be honest. Serious straight up orange...not orange candy, orange like the rind of an orange with some orange juice added to it. So I hit it with Agent Orange male...couldn't help it. LOL


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 11, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> Useful start a instagram account u can link it here , I'm at f5 a bodhi blood orange. Same name there
> 
> Posting way easy ,u control your content as well


Thanks for the advice..I was able to post up a couple pics. I'm to old to start thinkin about all of the instagrams and such..tweeters and all that. I reckon I can get this site figured out...or this computer will make it's way out the window. HEHE...just kiddin..or am I?? lol


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 12, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> it doesn't compete with my neroli which has similar smell and taste but absolutely devastating potency.


I just ordered a pack of Neroli. It was a hard choice between that and SpaceMonkey... I just got my soil test results back and everything is looking promising now, I was dealing with K tox issues.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 12, 2017)

These pics didn't turn out well at all! However, I did get my camera working again... My Ph is still low, but I am also deficient in Cal, Mg, and Trace minerals so rock dust should do me pretty good.

This is the shortest SSDD in 2 packs. I had to move them away from the HPS to even get this crappy pic...
 

This is a longer stretchy SSDD. I have 4 more phenos but they caught powder mildew, but I did get clean clones before it happened. It was a minor case and it was only in my vege room.
 

A young pic of Black Raz, still the fist couple of weeks

Up close


----------



## lukio (Dec 12, 2017)

space monkey - day 41. How long have others taken theirs?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 12, 2017)

lukio said:


> space monkey - day 41. How long have others taken theirs?
> View attachment 4056987


I have had Monkeys go 50 to 67 days if 6hat helps at all. Took one to 74 days for F2s and that was too long. It was ready at about 9 weeks. I have pollen from a stunning male to monkey around with.


----------



## lukio (Dec 12, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I have had Monkeys go 50 to 67 days if 6hat helps at all. Took one to 74 days for F2s and that was too long. It was ready at about 9 weeks. I have pollen from a stunning male to monkey around with.


nice one cheers! will probs start flushing next week then...

hope the breeding goes well, dude!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 12, 2017)

Got about 60 F2s and still have plenty of pollen. You will love the Monkey!


----------



## j.t.1986 (Dec 12, 2017)

lukio said:


> space monkey - day 41. How long have others taken theirs?
> View attachment 4056987


i took mine at 56 days 12/12, could have went 9 weeks though. coming along nice


----------



## lukio (Dec 12, 2017)

j.t.1986 said:


> i took mine at 56 days 12/12, could have went 9 weeks though. coming along nice


sweeeeeeeet  cheers man! think i'll take mine 9 weeks ish


----------



## hillbill (Dec 12, 2017)

lukio said:


> nice one cheers! will probs start flushing next week then...
> 
> hope the breeding goes well, dude!


Pollen chucking is the best I do! Breeders are special especially if they are real breeders.


----------



## lukio (Dec 12, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Pollen chucking is the best I do! Breeders are special especially if they are real breeders.


ah right of course! ive never done either


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 12, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> Wow i dont even remember posting that lol but that list is pretty damn same still. I might put the gg4×ssdd higher atm but thats just splitting hairs. I recently ran a bunch of redeyed genetics and got bodhis dj short blueberry × a11 and sunshine 4 in late flower but nothings really changed the list as of now. I might actually bump the more cowbell or black raz for this (bubbashine×kashmir)R cut that i have. The black raz kinda drifted on me a little bit. Doesnt yield like it did but it sure is some frosty tasty smoke. Good luck on the new ssdd hunt. I love seeing new ssdd phenos


Did you run the gg4 x ssdd indoors? Any issues?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 12, 2017)

Some cured White Lotus, I kept this cut for 6 years for good reason. She has made her way across the US for good reason.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 12, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> More Cowbell is legit. This one is less than 2 feet, but almost every branch wired to something to hold them up. Finishing under CFLs; likely coming down end of the week.
> 
> View attachment 4056790 View attachment 4056791 View attachment 4056792 View attachment 4056793 View attachment 4056794


Nice work, pal. Did you run the entire 12 cycle under strictly cfl?


----------



## HydroChemBot (Dec 12, 2017)

I havent posted any pics in awile so here we go Oroblanco
Blueberry Hill


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nice work, pal. Did you run the entire 12 cycle under strictly cfl?


Thanks, amigo. It was added to a bloom tent w/ 3 other non MC plants that were 7 - 10 days ahead under an HID. Those 3 are chopped, and I hate to run that much wattage on one plant, plus a veg tent was open. I slid her over for her last days of flushing to save some current and clean the bloom tent.


----------



## SensiPuff (Dec 12, 2017)

Been waiting to see oroblanco grown. Nice looking plants man!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 12, 2017)

Useful said:


> Some cured White Lotus, I kept this cut for 6 years for good reason. She has made her way across the US for good reason.View attachment 4057115


Looks fantastic I have many packs of this and oro what type of smell and how was the yield?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 12, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Been waiting to see oroblanco grown. Nice looking plants man!


It's a straight grapefruit terp bomb I was told by someone very reliable. I stocked up on many packs.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 12, 2017)

I'll be chopping some goji this christmas season. I ran the seeds earlier this and kept a clone while I took a hiatus. The seed run was much prettier as far as the amount of resin but this round is descent. The taste is just an average og/kushy type spicy smoke.


----------



## lukio (Dec 13, 2017)

more monkey


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2017)

lukio said:


> more monkeyView attachment 4057455


Morning Monkey! Monkey in the morning is great! Got F2s and will do some crosses to Greenpoint stuff and of course Peak Seeds BC also! Favorite Bodhi plant for me! Lookin' good there @lukio!


----------



## lukio (Dec 13, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Morning Monkey! Monkey in the morning is great! Got F2s and will do some crosses to Greenpoint stuff and of course Peak Seeds BC also! Favorite Bodhi plant for me! Lookin' good there @lukio!


Thanks, man! Really wanna smoke it...i'm running outta patience

you'll have to send some of those crosses to England...for quality control and health and safety inspection


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 13, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Looks fantastic I have many packs of this and oro what type of smell and how was the yield?


It didn't really smell that much...kinda metallic smell and taste. Big yield, easy to grow, and packs a PUNCH fer sure.


----------



## Tstat (Dec 13, 2017)

Well, well, well... I believe I have finally found an truly amazing plant- Space Monkey! My first female was small, because I sexed them smaller to see what I had. I just harvested about .75 OZ of incredibleness. I vaped some this morning- maybe 5-6 hits with a Cloud EVO and straight bong. I have to say, it's been a long while since something messed me up the way this did! Just for reference, I'm 54 so...

Here is a much larger version of the Monkey, a week or two in:





Here is a Wolf Pack just about ready:






So, yea, I am not exaggerating. I couldn't get any work done and my thoughts were just all over the place, forgetting shit, etc. Not to mention it tastes like, well I don't know yet, but it tastes really strong!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Well, well, well... I believe I have finally found an truly amazing plant- Space Monkey! My first female was small, because I sexed them smaller to see what I had. I just harvested about .75 OZ of incredibleness. I vaped some this morning- maybe 5-6 hits with a Cloud EVO and straight bong. I have to say, it's been a long while since something messed me up the way this did! Just for reference, I'm 54 so...
> 
> Here is a much larger version of the Monkey, a week or two in:
> 
> ...


It would have messed you up just as bad if you were 66!


----------



## Tstat (Dec 13, 2017)

hillbill said:


> It would have messed you up just as bad if you were 66!


Probably more, lol. I was just trying to illustrate that I am not some newbie type smoker. Been at it since my teen years, been growing my own since the 80's  

I was just really shocked to see this happen, hehe. I am growing Goji and think it's wonderful (same with Wolf Pack), but this Monkey is something else. And stinks up the place as well!


----------



## lukio (Dec 13, 2017)

more space monkey ?? okay then


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2017)

The Monkey is LOUD!


----------



## Tstat (Dec 13, 2017)

lukio said:


> more space monkey ?? okay then


So pretty


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 13, 2017)

Lemon lotus lookin purrdy good! #2 pretty frosty, canopy fills out nicely, buds chunkin up ayight.  #1 aint teabag either. Taking on the look of her snow lotus mommy for sure! Cant wait to see if she colors up nice.  And a little upskirt....LL #1&2, r, Goji og, fl, LL #6, lr


----------



## lukio (Dec 13, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So pretty


cheers fella! 
ive got a cloud evo too, buddy - love it!


----------



## sullynory (Dec 13, 2017)

looking for blueberry hashplant seeds,thanks bob.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 13, 2017)

If any of you folks have a pack of Mothers Milk in yer stash...I suggest you send some of em for a swim. I found this gal out of a 5 seed drop. 100% germ...3 dudes, 2 ladies. The other lady was almost like this one, but she was a lil leggy. I kept this one for almost 2 years. I actually pissed some folks off when I discontinued her.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 13, 2017)

I REALLY wish I had another pack of these...I gave the other 6 to a friend who lost them in an incident. Like I said...if you have these...sprout em!!!


----------



## Schmarmpit (Dec 13, 2017)

Lucky charms x orgasmatron tester. Almost there...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 13, 2017)

Mountain Temple 



Legends OG x Snow lotus


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 14, 2017)

Useful said:


> If any of you folks have a pack of Mothers Milk in yer stash...I suggest you send some of em for a swim. I found this gal out of a 5 seed drop. 100% germ...3 dudes, 2 ladies. The other lady was almost like this one, but she was a lil leggy. I kept this one for almost 2 years. I actually pissed some folks off when I discontinued her.View attachment 4057801


Waiting on a pack from GLG now.


----------



## Dave455 (Dec 14, 2017)

hillbill said:


> The Monkey is LOUD!


Good smoke ?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 14, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Mountain Temple
> 
> View attachment 4057813
> 
> ...



Dayyyyaaaammmmm. Mountain Temple is a beast...I know what I am lookin at there. Monster of the deep right there. Tentacles rising!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 14, 2017)

Dave455 said:


> Good smoke ?


My favorite from Bodhi!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 14, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> Lucky charms x orgasmatron tester. Almost there...View attachment 4057811 View attachment 4057812


High quality pics, there! How's the nose?


----------



## Schmarmpit (Dec 14, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> High quality pics, there! How's the nose?


Thanks! The nose is just delightful. Cherry menthol with Pez candy undertones. Very fruity and a little bit chem, quite complex. Hoping it carries through in the smoke. Unfortunately these testers were riddled with hermies. This is the only plant left out of 8 I grew, and it still had male flowers in the lower half of the plant. However, subsequent clones have not showed any male flowers.


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 14, 2017)

All is lost. FUCK THE POLICE!


----------



## Benpetert (Dec 14, 2017)

Just finished a run of silver mountain. This was my favourite pheno.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 14, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> All is lost. FUCK THE POLICE!


Seriously?

Shitty as hell


----------



## Philip-O (Dec 14, 2017)

The Seed Fairy just dropped by!


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 14, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> The Seed Fairy just dropped by!
> 
> View attachment 4058105


Nice grabs!


----------



## Philip-O (Dec 14, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Nice grabs!


Yes! I have a lot going on now, but can't resist popping a couple of those Oroblancos tonight.


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 14, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> All is lost. FUCK THE POLICE!


Stay safe friend!


----------



## elkamino (Dec 14, 2017)

apbx720 said:


> All is lost. FUCK THE POLICE!


Oh no. What happened??


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 14, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Yes! I have a lot going on now, but can't resist popping a couple of those Oroblancos tonight.


Its soooo hard. I have an ok little stash building, so much i want to pop! Ill get there. Getting time to thin the heard, let some stuff go. Yup, its time!


----------



## HydroChemBot (Dec 14, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Its soooo hard. I have an ok little stash building, so much i want to pop! Ill get there. Getting time to thin the heard, let some stuff go. Yup, its time!


Hmmm whatcha getting rid of?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 14, 2017)

Has anyone grown out that juicy fruit thai?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Dec 14, 2017)

Just got my first packs of Bodhi:

Mother's Milk
Space Monkey
Granola Funk
SSDD
Cobra Lips
Solo's Stash
Bingo Pajamas
Dream Lotus

Now I just have to decide what to grow, and when I can actually afford to grow it.


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 14, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Just got my first packs of Bodhi:
> 
> Mother's Milk
> Space Monkey
> ...


I could easily see myself placing that same order! 


HydroChemBot said:


> Hmmm whatcha getting rid of?


Hmmmm.... nothing! Lol. Most are half packs, only full pack i have i plan on popping 5 and sitting on the other 5 for trade bait. Ethos og, only 100 packs sold, 30% thc, stacked bloodline. I really dont have much. Should be getting some chucked gear from a couple heads here pretty soon. Ill be generous with those so long as they go somewhere theyll get popped. My vault, missing the ethos og and redline genetics burning skull. Packs on the right are totally popped.


----------



## j.t.1986 (Dec 15, 2017)

the hindu hashplant’s coming along nice.. 3weeks of 12/12 now.. had quite the stretch.
they were like this at the flip...
 
and here they are at 3 weeks in.
 
i had all 4 in there until just this sunday lol.. i got the other one in my old cab under my mars panel.. ill save posting the purple pic for now


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Dec 15, 2017)

Useful said:


> If any of you folks have a pack of Mothers Milk in yer stash...I suggest you send some of em for a swim. I found this gal out of a 5 seed drop. 100% germ...3 dudes, 2 ladies. The other lady was almost like this one, but she was a lil leggy. I kept this one for almost 2 years. I actually pissed some folks off when I discontinued her.View attachment 4057801


Lol i got two packs sitting in customs if that counts


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 15, 2017)

Any *Bodhi* growers in the great state of Washington? I'm in Tacoma just south of the Seattle.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 15, 2017)

Well my Orgasmatron x Lucky Charms testers were a disappointment 


Got 10 wet. 9 sprouted. 6 were full blown males and two showed pretty heavy Herm traits. Took 3 cuts off the one that seems full female in veg and we will see. 

The one i got going is stretchy as hell.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Dec 15, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> I could easily see myself placing that same order!
> 
> Hmmmm.... nothing! Lol. Most are half packs, only full pack i have i plan on popping 5 and sitting on the other 5 for trade bait. Ethos og, only 100 packs sold, 30% thc, stacked bloodline. I really dont have much. Should be getting some chucked gear from a couple heads here pretty soon. Ill be generous with those so long as they go somewhere theyll get popped. View attachment 4058269My vault, missing the ethos og and redline genetics burning skull. Packs on the right are totally popped.


Yeah get your ducks in a row, I've got way too many plants/strains in veg right now... don't know what I'm gonna do about it.. fwiw dread bread is extremely vigorous in veg, it's beating out the other 5 Bohdi strains in veg by alot..


----------



## greg nr (Dec 15, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> My money has been in his p.o. box for a week with no update to my order. Just curious how long you've been waiting?


Did you include your name and order number with your payment? He usually ends up with a handful of payments people forgot to label, so he doesn't know who sent it. I imagine the sender has to ask, and then tell him some info so he can match money to order.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 15, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> My money has been in his p.o. box for a week with no update to my order. Just curious how long you've been waiting?


I ordered mine on the 3rd, he received my money on the 8th, my order shipped the 14th. I would have been more impatient, but I got a Greenpoint order in yesterday and am getting a clone of Cherry Pie this weekend.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 15, 2017)

Check out the GLG thread. Think he posted some info about orders and such refering to any delays and all..


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 15, 2017)

OldMateToldMeTo said:


> Lol i got two packs sitting in customs if that counts


I don't think that counts. Dammit man...I hope they get to ya.


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 15, 2017)

Outdoor Lavender Jack. Wookie leaner for sure. Some of the biggest and best buds of '17. Very dark green and stayed green even after some cold nights. Harvested October 10th. Easy plant to grow would do it again. 3-4 pounds


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 15, 2017)

Bodhi lineup in veg: female chem 91 jb x snow lotus on left. Rear 2 solos are unsexed ss4 and front 2 are starflight guava that I'm trying not to kill.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 15, 2017)

Day 10

Purple goji



Mountain Temple


----------



## JeffSessions (Dec 16, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> fwiw dread bread is extremely vigorous in veg, it's beating out the other 5 Bohdi strains in veg by alot..


Good to know! B talked about Dread Bread having true hybrid vigor in the Potcast interview, but I'd still been thinking about trying to run it along with some of his other stuff. Sounds like I should save it to run on its own.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 16, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Day 10
> 
> Purple goji
> 
> ...


I'd say you're gonna have some biguns. Jealous of your head room, for sure.
I like your cactus, btw


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 16, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I'd say you're gonna have some biguns. Jealous of your head room, for sure.
> I like your cactus, btw


Good eye 

Not as much head room as it seems. 7 foot ceilings. Leds help.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 16, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Well my Orgasmatron x Lucky Charms testers were a disappointment
> 
> 
> Got 10 wet. 9 sprouted. 6 were full blown males and two showed pretty heavy Herm traits. Took 3 cuts off the one that seems full female in veg and we will see.
> ...


I've the headband x orgasmatron 3 wks in flower and still stretching. Seems the Nepali is extremely dominant in the orgasmatron and the crosses made with it.

Two plants at the centre back and left are the HxO
 
Not the best picture or angle but you can clearly see them towering over all surrounding plants.

Thick stems, large node spacing. Not been able to keep this one happy
 

At the moment this feels like an out door strain. Towering over my tallest strains, Goji and Golden Retriever (thunderfudge) and as mentioned before still stretching at 3 weeks. The cuts from both phenos rooted extremely fast. The pheno pictured above has an aniseed smell from the stem rub which is really nice, the other is not putting out much yet.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Dec 16, 2017)

Got my latest GLG order... man that shirt is purple, lol!
 
@Bad Dawg not a complaint, cause the stickers were freebies, but maybe if they packed into the bottom of the box, and not in the orange wrapper, they might not get so bent up? I love putting them on my hoods, so I'm just being greedy!


Moving on, a couple of phenos of Goji.
 
Another couple of phenos of More Cowbell.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 16, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Good eye
> 
> Not as much head room as it seems. 7 foot ceilings. Leds help.


Right on. Definitely bushes.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 16, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Yes! I have a lot going on now, but can't resist popping a couple of those Oroblancos tonight.


I've been noticing a few posts about the white crosses recently. Having never tried it, I'm curious. Is it the effects and look that are so appealing? I was under the impression that it muddles up/blands the flavor of everything it touches. I'm not trying to critique your pick, very seldom do I get to sample any quality bud that isn't ours, let alone elites, so I rely on riu for reports.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Dec 16, 2017)

I popped 5 Black Raz beans recently and 2 of them are tri-leafed. Is this a common trait with this strain? Only grew one like that many years ago, surprised to get 2 out of 5 seeds showing it.


----------



## Craigson (Dec 16, 2017)

Still gems to be had in a certain overgrow thread. JUst scored these. Will be in the mail monday. But im getting mothers milk instead of lions milk
So its

yo mama(afgooey x appalachia)-bodhi
mothers milk (. Nepali og x appalachia) -bodhi
blockhead bx (blockhead x snow lotus)-bodhi
blowfish x appalachia -bodhi
 Cali-yo (ae77 Cali-o x yo mama)-bodhi
Cheech wizard (green curry og x snow lotus)-bodhi


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 17, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Still gems to be had in a certain overgrow thread. JUst scored these. Will be in the mail monday. But im getting mothers milk instead of lions milk
> So its
> 
> yo mama(afgooey x appalachia)-bodhi
> ...


Still waiting for my order to get here!! I was looking at the blowfish x Appy too... if I had more monies I would have bought more from her but 16 packs is more than enough. I had my eyes on that working man dans ecsd x Appy just because I’ve never seen it.


----------



## Tstat (Dec 17, 2017)

Ahh... happy holidaze indeed:


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 17, 2017)

3 Ancient OG and 3 Deep Line Alchemy 2???


----------



## Philip-O (Dec 17, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> 3 Ancient OG and 3 Deep Line Alchemy 2???
> View attachment 4059440


These yours? I ´ve been thinking to have a run with only DLA 5, 6 and 7, starting mid-january or early february, about up to about 20 girls in flower. It would be cool if you could run some of the #2, so we can all have a peek at these deep line alchemy beans.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 17, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> These yours? I ´ve been thinking to have a run with only DLA 5, 6 and 7, starting mid-january or early february, about up to about 20 girls in flower. It would be cool if you could run some of the #2, so we can all have a peek at these deep line alchemy beans.


I’ll be crossing DLA2 to probably Tranquil Elephantizer so my DLA2 will be pregnant


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Dec 17, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> 3 Ancient OG and 3 Deep Line Alchemy 2???
> View attachment 4059440


That's a CRAZY score man!! You must be drowning in all the Bodhi choices haha

That would be cool to see a 30 seed open pollination of those DLA 2. Also an OP of those Ancient OG too but the dla is more limited. So do you have an original Tranquil Elephantizer or V2/V3?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 17, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> That's a CRAZY score man!! You must be drowning in all the Bodhi choices haha
> 
> That would be cool to see a 30 seed open pollination of those DLA 2. Also an OP of those Ancient OG too but the dla is more limited. So do you have an original Tranquil Elephantizer or V2/V3?


I have 2 Tranquil Elephantizer and 3 Tranquil Elephantizer Remix.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 17, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> 3 Ancient OG and 3 Deep Line Alchemy 2???
> View attachment 4059440


Dang she must be busy. 3 days and still no reply back, I see other people getting replys super quick it seems. Nice pick up tho!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 17, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Dang she must be busy. 3 days and still no reply back, I see other people getting replys super quick it seems. Nice pick up tho!


There’s none left lol


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 17, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> There’s none left lol


Aww, no wonder . Oh well. All the ballers got all the good stuff haha.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 17, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Aww, no wonder . Oh well. All the ballers got all the good stuff haha.


Just kidding man. There’s probably a bunch of good stuff left. She will reply eventually.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 17, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Just kidding man. There’s probably a bunch of good stuff left. She will reply eventually.


It's okay, I am not worried about it. She seems really busy and I bet a lot is gone by now. I will probably just start saving for future releases.


----------



## Sir72 (Dec 17, 2017)

Thinking about picking up strawberry sunshine as my first ever pack of Bodhi Gear. Sounds like a good choice? I perfer indica effects but still like some sativa in there.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 17, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> It's okay, I am not worried about it. She seems really busy and I bet a lot is gone by now. I will probably just start saving for future releases.


Ask if she has any of the Angels Milk (L.A Alfie x Appy) left that should be some dank buds.


----------



## Craigson (Dec 17, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> 3 Ancient OG and 3 Deep Line Alchemy 2???
> View attachment 4059440


Lol youre the one who got the lucky 13 eh
Im lookin forward to runnin the starchild and cheech wizard


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 17, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Lol youre the one who got the lucky 13 eh
> Im lookin forward to runnin the starchild and cheech wizard


In my mind i was hoping Lucky 13 was a Lucky Charms x 88' G13 HP. eh lol


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 17, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Still waiting for my order to get here!! I was looking at the blowfish x Appy too... if I had more monies I would have bought more from her but 16 packs is more than enough. I had my eyes on that working man dans ecsd x Appy just because I’ve never seen it.


Those were on the top of the very long list i was ready to pay for about a month ago, then all of a sudden no response to multiple e mails. ?


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 17, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Those were on the top of the very long list i was ready to pay for about a month ago, then all of a sudden no response to multiple e mails. ?


I have heard that if you send an offer it takes priority over saying how much for these 4 packs. People are offering retail for most of those packs and she is dealing with them first so that's why no reply from her yet. Most the good stuff is probably gone unfortunately for us..


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 17, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Those were on the top of the very long list i was ready to pay for about a month ago, then all of a sudden no response to multiple e mails. ?[/QUOTE
> 
> She gave me a cell number after the second email and I just texted back and forth. Maybe I send a text regarding given the number to you two ?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 17, 2017)

I have the # but thank you,,, not sure what happend.? Oh well, just glad to see good peeps on here scooping them up.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 17, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> I have the # but thank you,,, not sure what happend.? Oh well, just glad to see good peeps on here scooping them up.


She just posted on OG


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 17, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Just kidding man. There’s probably a bunch of good stuff left. She will reply eventually.


Who is this she??? I don't need any Bodhi packs but I'm curious. Are you cats really getting Bodhi seeds in them packs is all I wonder???


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 17, 2017)

Useful said:


> Who is this she??? I don't need any Bodhi packs but I'm curious. Are you cats really getting Bodhi seeds in them packs is all I wonder???


I just read most of that thread it's someone selling her ex's seed collection...Which is epic btw but I'm glad I can't afford that now bc there is no way to know for sure they are Bodhi seeds. I hope they are though and people f2 them and share.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 18, 2017)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4059717 View attachment 4059717


Wow I see what you mean. Your packs compared to those packs is totally different. Damn I’m glad I didn’t go with my gut and order from her.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 18, 2017)

They are definitely the real deal. How would she know this is Supposed to be a silver sticker? Plus it wasn’t advertised as “Good Medicine” she had it as Harlequin.
Same goes for my 3 packs of DeepLineAlchemy2. She never advertised them as “Deep Line Alchemy 2”she had them as DSB BlackAfghan x 88g13/hashplant.
She also had no clue that there was a difference between Tranquil Elephantizer and Tranquil Elephantizer Remix.


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm sure ur right it's just the sceptic in me. The packaging does look a little different in my view.


----------



## JeffSessions (Dec 18, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> I just read most of that thread it's someone selling her ex's seed collection...


No bad karma with those seeds...


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 18, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> No bad karma with those seeds...


we don't need to judge peoples, we don't know their stories. please do not take advantage of her, she does not know the value of lots of what she has, offer her fair prices please. thanks. i got topdawg guava 13, stardawg (original packaging, likely first release) og raskalz white fire. some bodhis otw now since they seem so popular.

i have confirmed her story thru 5 year old postings by her husband on other forums, discussing with breeders about some of the packs she had listed. she is genuine and a great person a little down on her luck right now. you'd probably get good karma for helping her, plus wicked genetics.


----------



## lukio (Dec 18, 2017)

space monkey - day 45


----------



## hillbill (Dec 18, 2017)

I have 1/4 ASS female for the second time. This girl is 16 days in flower and making buds and pistils everywhere. She showed sex in 18/6 and is a very fast starter. My first ASS had an awesome bud/Leaf ratio. This one has leaves on top of leaves. I topped her and she is shooting branches like fireworks. Smells sour already. A dream for training.

Vaping Space Monkey. Lots of thoughts going on! The Monkey will make you grin! I took pollen from a very vigorous boy and have F2s so it might be time for him meet more girls.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 18, 2017)

lukio said:


> space monkey - day 45
> 
> View attachment 4059854


Love the coloring. Is this natural color or from the lighting in the room?


----------



## ganjafather27 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hey there bodhi enthusiasts, looking for a little guidance on choosing some bodhi seeds. Never grown this breeder before... 

Firstly, which seed banks have the best promo going on for bodhi that you've seen? So far great lakes genetics looks best, with buy 2 packs, get one free.

So if I get 3 flavors, I know I want one to be goji og, but for the other 2, I'm wondering what you guys would suggest.. I don't have any special needs, just want to grow a few of their flagship strains.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 18, 2017)

ganjafather27 said:


> Hey there bodhi enthusiasts, looking for a little guidance on choosing some bodhi seeds. Never grown this breeder before...
> 
> Firstly, which seed banks have the best promo going on for bodhi that you've seen? So far great lakes genetics looks best, with buy 2 packs, get one free.
> 
> ...


SSDDD - Powerful medicinal use, flagship strain like Goji
More Cowbell - Popular choice
Black Triangle - I believe this has good potency? Definitely another popular one.
Dream Lotus - Good yielder
Blueberry Hashplant - If you can find it, good yielder
Wolf Pack - Frost Monster
These are the ones I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Serva (Dec 18, 2017)

ganjafather27 said:


> Hey there bodhi enthusiasts, looking for a little guidance on choosing some bodhi seeds. Never grown this breeder before...
> 
> Firstly, which seed banks have the best promo going on for bodhi that you've seen? So far great lakes genetics looks best, with buy 2 packs, get one free.
> 
> ...


IF you can wait, GLG always has a BOGO sale going at special dates (the lates promo just ended), next one will be pretty sure on 4/20. Anniversary is also coming soon I think.

Personally I am in love with my SSDD cut, floral, sweet, sour undertones, and sunshine floating my body. Pretty sativa like, rest of the pack was more indica like, and had great pain reducing potential.

The G13hp daddy is pretty popular atm, great yield, fast finishing, from what I have read.

Wookie daddy seems to give alot of terps.

My next order will be Granola Funk or Forest Queen and Mountain Temple.

(Strains I am growing atm: SSDD, Purple Diesel x SSDD and Chem D x SSDD)


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 18, 2017)

Serva said:


> IF you can wait, GLG always have a BOGO sale going at special dates (the lates promo just ended), next one will be pretty sure on 4/20. Anniversary is also coming soon I think.
> 
> Personally I am in love with my SSDD cut, floral, sweet, sour undertones, and sunshine floating my body. Pretty sativa like, rest of the pack was more indica like, and had great pain reducing potential.
> 
> ...


Anniversary sale was Mid-November, but yes the next sale is 4/20 which is BOGO free . If you don't wanna wait that long GLG has the best prices with the biggest selection of freebies for Bodhi. JamesBeanCompany, Incanlama (IG), and HeadieGardens (IG) are also other options, but keep messaging them every couple days if they are busy because they forget to message back often hah.


----------



## Serva (Dec 18, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Anniversary sale was Mid-November, but yes the next sale is 4/20 which is BOGO free . If you don't wanna wait that long GLG has the best prices with the biggest selection of freebies for Bodhi. JamesBeanCompany, Incanlama (IG), and HeadieGardens (IG) are also other options, but keep messaging them every couple days if they are busy because they forget to message back often hah.


Ok, my mistake. But what you mean with „BOGO free“? Sounds like no BOGO?


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 18, 2017)

Serva said:


> Ok, my mistake. But what you mean with „BOGO free“? Sounds like no BOGO?


Buy One, Get one free sale Aka BOGO sale. We mentioned the same thing about the 420 sale was just confirming you were correct on that part .
BTW if anyone does any Blood Orange F2+ or Lucky Charms F2+ please hit me up.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 18, 2017)

I bet that Bodhi will have a Christmas promo...


----------



## Craigson (Dec 18, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Buy One, Get one free sale Aka BOGO sale. We mentioned the same thing about the 420 sale was just confirming you were correct on that part .
> BTW if anyone does any Blood Orange F2+ or Lucky Charms F2+ please hit me up. Tried to grab some on OG, but Lucky Charms went fast and she seems a little busy haha.


I will f2 both of those, just it wont be until spring at earliest, most likely next fall.


----------



## lukio (Dec 18, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Love the coloring. Is this natural color or from the lighting in the room?


hey man, thanks! 

umm rocking some osram blurple leds in this tent...thats whats giving them the purple sheen. looks pretty  Flipping the same cutttings under white light in a couple weeks


----------



## ganjafather27 (Dec 18, 2017)

Sweet thanks for all the great advice fellas... Appreciate it!


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 18, 2017)

is wookie daddy the same thing as wookie ?

dankybank also had great selection of bodhi, with i think buy 2 @ 65$ and get one free. not sure if he still does. also carries dynasty


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 18, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> is wookie daddy the same thing as wookie ?
> 
> dankybank also had great selection of bodhi, with i think buy 2 @ 65$ and get one free. not sure if he still does. also carries dynasty


Yes .


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 18, 2017)

Craigson said:


> I will f2 both of those, just it wont be until spring at earliest, most likely next fall.


I can wait bro, hit me up for sure !


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 18, 2017)

Craigson said:


> I will f2 both of those, just it wont be until spring at earliest, most likely next fall.


i would also appreciate the lucky charms, or starchild? both seemed very popular and went fast. i will be F2ing FPOG from alien genetics or whatever next year, are they similar terp profiles?

keep me in mind friend


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 18, 2017)

There is more than one Wookie that B uses.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 18, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> i would also appreciate the lucky charms, or starchild? both seemed very popular and went fast. i will be F2ing FPOG from alien genetics or whatever next year, are they similar terp profiles?
> 
> keep me in mind friend


Keep me in mind for FPOG. God you are gonna have me trading with you and Craigson lol . I don't know if SS#4 F2's would be an attractive trade? Possibly Apollo 11 Genius pheno F5's? Possible other pollen chucks with Ninja Fruit and/or Ninja Smash and some other fun stuff. Would even be willing to send back some seeds to you both if I make crosses!!


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 18, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> There is more than one wookie that B uses.


Aren't they just different Phenotypes?


----------



## Serva (Dec 18, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Yes .


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 18, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Aren't they just different Phenotypes?


As far as i know yes. 

wookie 7 (grapefruit lavender) female
wookie 4 (berry lavender) female
wookie 15 (male version of 7)
wookie 11 (male version of 4)
wookie 25 (super potent)
wookie 41 (big fusion)
wookie 5 (?)
wookie 8. (?)

Possibly more ?


----------



## Serva (Dec 18, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> is wookie daddy the same thing as wookie ?
> 
> dankybank also had great selection of bodhi, with i think buy 2 @ 65$ and get one free. not sure if he still does. also carries dynasty


I was doing an order with him (just needed to transfer money), but he didn‘t answered anymore. His facebook accout was exposed and banned, so I don‘t know, if he still sells seeds!


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 18, 2017)

Serva said:


> I was doing an order with him (just needed to transfer money), but he didn‘t answered anymore. His facebook accout was exposed and banned, so I don‘t know, if he still sells seeds!


who, dankybank? i think there was a very unfortunate incident and he does not have seeds right now. he does have a huge list of clones available although some come with agreements not to sell or breed them


----------



## Serva (Dec 18, 2017)

Yes, no responds from him. I already had choosen the strains, we checked international shipping, like I said, he just needed my money. I am happy now, that he didn‘t tooked it, and went away. I have heared only good about him, and also recommanded him to people here, because he had a nice seed stock! Don‘t want to piss anybody off, just saying I wasn‘t able to do buisness with him lately.


----------



## Philip-O (Dec 18, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Anniversary sale was Mid-November, but yes the next sale is 4/20 which is BOGO free . If you don't wanna wait that long GLG has the best prices with the biggest selection of freebies for Bodhi. JamesBeanCompany, Incanlama (IG), and HeadieGardens (IG) are also other options, but keep messaging them every couple days if they are busy because they forget to message back often hah.


I´ve bought from all these vendors and had good experiences. I would also throw in @healinggenetics33 (also on IG), which if I´m right is Strayfox´s seed bank (all orders come with Stray freebies... although Ive had some bad luck with my bubba katsu x blueberry seeds).


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 18, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Wow I see what you mean. Your packs compared to those packs is totally different. Damn I’m glad I didn’t go with my gut and order from her.


It is same picture twice.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 18, 2017)

Useful said:


> Who is this she??? I don't need any Bodhi packs but I'm curious. Are you cats really getting Bodhi seeds in them packs is all I wonder???


Well I can’t say that the seedbank they came from is legit, I can’t tell you she’s not a con artist, and I can’t tell you about the viability of the seeds themselves.

What I can tell you is she is a very kind and bubbly person. Someone that I put my trust in and the results were a bunch of beans.

If this is a scam she’s spent more time researching breeders/packaging/desirability in order to pull off a masterful scam than it’s worth. So much so that She is so uncaring about the dollar amounts that she could make from selling them elsewhere or even replying for days. Plus she also faked old Breeder packs to put more free seeds in.... nice touch lol

We saw the list and know roughly how many packs she claimed to have of each variety so if you’d like to keep a running tally that’s cool. If this is a big scam I’m glad that I took the hit instead of someone else. Plus she’s the best at what she does but her talents are wasted on potheads and should look into politics. Here’s my pictures of my order from her.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 18, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> They are definitely the real deal. How would she know this is Supposed to be a silver sticker? Plus it wasn’t advertised as “Good Medicine” she had it as Harlequin.
> Same goes for my 3 packs of DeepLineAlchemy2. She never advertised them as “Deep Line Alchemy 2”she had them as DSB BlackAfghan x 88g13/hashplant.
> She also had no clue that there was a difference between Tranquil Elephantizer and Tranquil Elephantizer Remix.View attachment 4059825


I thought maybe the Harlequin Was the BX when I saw it on the list but no they are Good Medicine still pumped got two packs.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 18, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> I thought maybe the Harlequin Was the BX when I saw it on the list but no they are Good Medicine still pumped got two packs.


When she sent me the pic I was like WOW


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 18, 2017)

@FlakeyFoont ,sorry on the stickers. I have tried several ways to get them in with the tee;s.But the bigger the tee the harder to get them in. I am going to try and put in a peace of thin cardboard and see if that helps. glad every thing worked out.
new things coming.
*New bodhi gear dropping at GLG in January 
And a pick your shirt promo.*


*strawberry sunshine (strawberry milk x sunshine daydream) *


*white sunshine (the white x ssdd) *



*wookie orgasm (orgasmatron x wookie) *


*LA affy x wookie 15 *


*hashplant 1 (chem 1 x 88g13/hp)*

*grandmas hashplant (irene x 88g13/hp)*

*mango hashplant (mango biche x 88g13/hp) *

*cherry trance (cherry sativa x wookie 15)*

*axis (congo black x 88g13/hp)*

*herer hashplant (jack herer x 88g13/hp)*

*deep line alchemy 5 (artifact 1 afghani x 88g13hp) *


*deep line alchemy 7 (old mother afghani x 88g13hp) *

*dla 8 (pure afghan vintage x 88g13hp) *


*dla 9 (kush 4 x 88g13hp) *


*hindu hashplant (LA hindu x 88g13/hp) *

*lotus head (headband loompa x snow lotus) *

*triple goddess (3 kings og x snow lotus)*

*kailash (chem d x snow lotus)*

*hashplant d (chem d x 88g13hp)*

*uplift (hells angels og x snow lotus) *

*strawberry lotus (strawberry milk x snow lotus)*


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 18, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> When she sent me the pic I was like WOW


Her camera must have been better that day because the pictures and videos were poor quality. I could barely make out the packs but saw Harlequin but didn’t see a BX but was pleasantly surprised when I opened my package.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 18, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Her camera must have been better that day because the pictures and videos were poor quality. I could barely make out the packs but saw Harlequin but didn’t see a BX but was pleasantly surprised when I opened my package.


But they are fake.... lol


----------



## Chef420 (Dec 18, 2017)

Can’t wait @Bad Dawg. I’ve made my picks already.


----------



## Philip-O (Dec 18, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I've been noticing a few posts about the white crosses recently. Having never tried it, I'm curious. Is it the effects and look that are so appealing? I was under the impression that it muddles up/blands the flavor of everything it touches. I'm not trying to critique your pick, very seldom do I get to sample any quality bud that isn't ours, let alone elites, so I rely on riu for reports.


I don't really know, I'll get back to you on that on some 4-5 months. I got Oroblanco based on rep. and compared to other available freebies, but thinking about it makes sense to experiment with crossing the Wookie terpene power with the White trichome coverage. We´ll see how bland they come up


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 18, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> I don't really know, I'll get back to you on that on some 4-5 months. I got Oroblanco based on rep. and compared to other available freebies, but thinking about it makes sense to experiment with crossing the Wookie terpene power with the White trichome coverage. We´ll see how bland they come up


Cool, man! I'll stay tuned. I hear you on the wookie, too. I guess I should pop a couple phone home, next.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 18, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Well I can’t say that the seedbank they came from is legit, I can’t tell you she’s not a con artist, and I can’t tell you about the viability of the seeds themselves.
> 
> What I can tell you is she is a very kind and bubbly person. Someone that I put my trust in and the results were a bunch of beans.
> 
> ...


As much money you sent her I hope they are real fam. I was gonna get some packs then I’m like I’m not trying to gamble with my money, time, and space. What’s crazy is every pack of seeds she’s selling wasn’t in tamper proof packs.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 18, 2017)

Most Bodhi gear is not sold in tamper proof packaging. What’s your point ? 

Last time I had this discussion was with my schizophrenic friend that couldn’t buy seeds unless it was from the source after finding out about bulk seed sales and packaging at a weed expo in Toronto. Shaggy is that you??

It would be more likely that the seeds would have been faked at the point of purchase than her going through all of this to sell some fake beans. Also she could have swapped out the beans for fakes but so could any vendor. I don’t believe that she’s trying to ripoff scam or mislead anyone about the beans.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 18, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Well I can’t say that the seedbank they came from is legit, I can’t tell you she’s not a con artist, and I can’t tell you about the viability of the seeds themselves.
> 
> What I can tell you is she is a very kind and bubbly person. Someone that I put my trust in and the results were a bunch of beans.
> 
> ...


I reckon I was just trying to say that Bodhi packs are easily compromised. For those of you that thought a bit deeper about her making fake packaging ect.......That is not what I was questioning...haha. It is sooooo easy to pull seeds out of Bodhi packs and replace with whatever is all I was sayin. I certainly hope all you cats buying them get the real deal. That was ALL I WAS SAYING!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 18, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> But they are fake.... lol


They very well could be. Should I empty some Bodhi packs and fill them with random seed and take a pic????? Then put them up for sale because my friend died and and I am selling his seed collection??? Just for a moment think about what I just said!!! I actualy have over 60 packs of Bodhi gear...Soooo... I need $$$ I can simply take all the seeds out of the packs....replace with whatever...and sell them as Bodhi gear to cash in. Hopefully that is not the case here.... But some of you need to think outside the box for real.


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Dec 18, 2017)

Even if there legit id wanna no how old and have they been stored properly.. unless she already answered that...Not to mention if they dont pop how many msgs she would be receiving for her sake i hope they are and you guys get some fire....


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 18, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Most Bodhi gear is not sold in tamper proof packaging. What’s your point ?
> 
> Last time I had this discussion was with my schizophrenic friend that couldn’t buy seeds unless it was from the source after finding out about bulk seed sales and packaging at a weed expo in Toronto. Shaggy is that you??
> 
> It would be more likely that the seeds would have been faked at the point of purchase than her going through all of this to sell some fake beans. Also she could have swapped out the beans for fakes but so could any vendor. I don’t believe that she’s trying to ripoff scam or mislead anyone about the beans.


I’m glad you’re positive and so trust worthy of a person you don’t know. But have you ever thought about this. You’re married have over thousands of dollars in Seeds leave home and just leaves them. Your wife that’s as green as a golf course just randomly makes a account on another forum starts selling strains that’s been gone for years for retail. When they have people on IG auctioning off shit that’s being made right now for thousands. Nah to good to be true.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 18, 2017)

Only one way to tell.... Pop them bittys !! Then report the findings. This could go on forever clogging up this thread with what ifs and this that or the other things. Getem wet, grow them out, post pics, spread the love.


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 18, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I’m glad you’re positive and so trust worthy of a person you don’t know. But have you ever thought about this. You’re married have over thousands of dollars in Seeds leave home and just leaves them. Your wife that’s as green as a golf course just randomly makes a account on another forum starts selling strains that’s been gone for years for retail. When they have people on IG auctioning off shit that’s being made right now for thousands. Nah to good to be true.


You just said it yourself, green as a golf course. She has no idea seeds are going for that much on ig, probably dosnt care. Disgruntled ex selling off prized possesions for pennies on the dollar is a classic maneuver as well. Seems pretty legit to me from what ive seen. Bodhi and his gear seem to carry good energy with them, im thinking some good bodhi heads scored some good bodhi gear. Lets move on from the negative and hope the people who sent their money in good faith are rewarded


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2017)

So every seed pack from b is suspect now.....? 
Shit can get deep with this type of talk.


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 19, 2017)

genuity said:


> So every seed pack from b is suspect now.....?
> Shit can get deep with this type of talk.





Rosinallday said:


> He just said that b packs are easily opened and closed and in this situation where ur not dealing with a reputable seedbank it would be easy to throw random beans in there. It's a valid point.


A valid point thats unfortunately pointless to go around in circles about. People buy them, or dont. They are real or not. They and the seller will be long gone before anybody finds out. Does this really need any more discussion? In the event that this is an elaborate scam, everybody can bitch about how bad they got screwed. We got about 12 weeks +/-. Can we please get back to bodhi bud porn, cool new pops and sweet gear grabs sprinkled with questions and answers about strain specific runs? Please?


----------



## predd (Dec 19, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> A valid point thats unfortunately pointless to go around in circles about. People buy them, or dont. They are real or not. They and the seller will be long gone before anybody finds out. Does this really need any more discussion? In the event that this is an elaborate scam, everybody can bitch about how bad they got screwed. We got about 12 weeks +/-. Can we please get back to bodhi bud porn, cool new pops and sweet gear grabs sprinkled with questions and answers about strain specific runs? Please?


You're responsible for my "more cowbell" purchase today.....hopefully I find a pheno like yours....JB doing single packs for $60 right now...no freebies though


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 19, 2017)

predd said:


> You're responsible for my "more cowbell" purchase today.....hopefully I find a pheno like yours....JB doing single packs for $60 right now...no freebies though


Which one of my phenos!?!? I got 3 told myself id only keep 2. Cant do it! Fwiw, its a buddy hanging onto the third for me though. Everybody ive seen run it seems to get something good with the exception of 1 tester journal i read. Looking at it though, id say operator error.


----------



## JeffSessions (Dec 19, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> we don't need to judge peoples, we don't know their stories. please do not take advantage of her, she does not know the value of lots of what she has, offer her fair prices please. thanks. i got topdawg guava 13, stardawg (original packaging, likely first release) og raskalz white fire. some bodhis otw now since they seem so popular.
> 
> i have confirmed her story thru 5 year old postings by her husband on other forums, discussing with breeders about some of the packs she had listed. she is genuine and a great person a little down on her luck right now. you'd probably get good karma for helping her, plus wicked genetics.
> 
> ...


Maybe she's the Virgin Mary and her ex is Quasimodo, my point was the seeds aren't hers to sell or weren't intended to be, but enjoy your scores.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Dec 19, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> @FlakeyFoont ,sorry on the stickers. I have tried several ways to get them in with the tee;s.But the bigger the tee the harder to get them in. I am going to try and put in a peace of thin cardboard and see if that helps. glad every thing worked out.
> new things coming.


Ha, it was an extra large... I'll try to lose some weight before the next order LOL!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 19, 2017)

Just went into jiffy pellets this morning, trying to keep running through as many seeds in the winter to have keepers selected for outdoor, goji always did great outdoor so thinking this should be similar.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 19, 2017)

Super stoked to hear Gogi does well out door. My only concern is the finishing time... Im thinking i may have to do some light dep tricks to get her to start flowering earlier in the season. Also going to pop some Love dawg (love triangle X appy) so it will be nice to see how the appy affected love triangle.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> This could go on forever clogging up this thread with what ifs and this that or the other things.


Enjoyable reading to me....sorry I missed the original posts.



Cletus clem said:


> Disgruntled ex selling off prized possesions for pennies on the dollar is a classic maneuver as well. Seems pretty legit to me from what ive seen.


I dunno......if I'm hauling a$$, I grab two things for sure _after _clothes and money - my dog, and my bean collection. I'm guessing you would, too.



Cletus clem said:


> Can we please get back to bodhi bud porn, cool new pops and sweet gear grabs sprinkled with questions and answers about strain specific runs? Please?


Sure, but why squelch the discussion? It's as entertaining as soil mixes, room setups. plant pests, or any number of non-Bodhi specific topics that have wandered in and out of this thread in 5 or 6 years. Just chill, Cletus...smoke some Cowbell - it always gets back to the weed whenever it does, ya know?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 19, 2017)

Bad pic, but GREAT smoke. White Lotus


----------



## lukio (Dec 19, 2017)

been a while since anyones seen that space monkey...lol


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 19, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Super stoked to hear Gogi does well out door. My only concern is the finishing time... Im thinking i may have to do some light dep tricks to get her to start flowering earlier in the season. Also going to pop some Love dawg (love triangle X appy) so it will be nice to see how the appy affected love triangle.


I don't know where you are located but I live in Maine and goji finishes with weeks to spare I've grown three different phenos outdoors they all finished early October for me, probably the earliest finisher outdoors from any SL or appy cross that I've run.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 19, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I don't know where you are located but I live in Maine and goji finishes with weeks to spare I've grown three different phenos outdoors they all finished early October for me, probably the earliest finisher outdoors from any SL or appy cross that I've run.


We are neighbors so that is even better news. How did they handle the humidity. Any rot at all or anything ? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 19, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> We are neighbors so that is even better news. How did they handle the humidity. Any rot at all or anything ? Thanks for the info.


Oh word good to know, it has done solid 2 years ago had a couple like 1/2-3/4 lb plants that had virtually no mold at all, I had a smaller one this year that was maybe 2-3 ounces that had maybe 20% mold but I lost 90% of my fall harvest to mold so it was much better than most. 

Just got to Maine full time like a year ago nice to see how many growers there are up here just donated a dude I work with yesterday a full lineup of clones no charge just looking for the hit backs with other good genetics


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 19, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> Maybe she's the Virgin Mary and her ex is Quasimodo, my point was the seeds aren't hers to sell or weren't intended to be, but enjoy your scores.


you don't know that either. youre making assumptions. they are definitely hers to sell or she wouldn't have them.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 19, 2017)

First time running Bodhi.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Dec 20, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> you don't know that either. youre making assumptions. they are definitely hers to sell or she wouldn't have them.


Strange logic...so if I steal something then it's ok, its mine to sell? 
We don't know the ins and outs of how they came into her possession, and probably never will.
Almost all bodhi packs could be emptied and refilled with bagseeds at any point. By a sedbank, distributor or someone who has a few empty packs spare and is looking to make a few £/$.
I don't think they are faked packs, but if they were it would take all of 5 mins to research it on Google, you don't have to be a genius to use the search bar...

But personally speaking I think this is probably legit, and she's just clearing out someone's old stash.
And I trust that bodhis gear is legit and the seedbanks (that I use) are legit too.
Doesn't hurt to be logical about the circumstances though.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 20, 2017)

Strange logic indeed but we know how she got them it’s called a divorce that’s far from stealing when you have the courts on your side. She’s selling his grow equipment too so it sounds like he didn’t get to go back to or in the house. She’s also has a grow journal for herself because that’s what you do when you knowingly rip people off.

Over simplified google search recommended, check! P.s google Bodhi Seeds and show the results. It would take more than google and five minutes to find all the varieties she has to “fake”, plus make the labels and packaging. Took me way more than five minutes to find pictures of old packs.

Here’s some pictures from this thread in 2012 those packs look the same with the writing on them and everything.

 

Amos Otis posted the image below around 2013. That blueberry hill is in the same packs she has.

 

For the rest of you trolls going on about switching out beans. I have over a hundred and twenty varieties from a lot of makers, and off the top of my head I can tell you Stray’s Daisy May, Bodhi Dragons blood f4 x 88 G13 hp, and DNA’s limited came in tamperproof packaging so are all other beans I have must be fake by your logic. Eat a dick trolls


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 20, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Strange logic indeed but we know how she got them it’s called a divorce that’s far from stealing when you have the courts on your side. She’s selling his grow equipment too so it sounds like he didn’t get to go back to or in the house. She’s also has a grow journal for herself because that’s what you do when you knowingly rip people off.
> 
> Over simplified google search recommended, check! P.s google Bodhi Seeds and show the results. It would take more than google and five minutes to find all the varieties she has to “fake”, plus make the labels and packaging. Took me way more than five minutes to find pictures of old packs.
> 
> ...


Lmao she must’ve got you with the sweet talk and pic she been sending to people. She sent me the same one which made my antennas go up. I can tell me and you from different side of the tracks because when people oversell themselves usually it’s not right. I wanna believe those seeds is legit but you find me one person that’ll let their wife sell off his livelihood. But now I’m starting to think those packs is full of reggie seeds. Go find some pics of her hubby posting them on the forums. But good luck fam keep us posted


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Amos Otis posted the image below around 2013. That blueberry hill is in the same packs she has.


Oh, thanks for finding one of my worst orders ever.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Dec 20, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Strange logic indeed but we know how she got them it’s called a divorce that’s far from stealing when you have the courts on your side. She’s selling his grow equipment too so it sounds like he didn’t get to go back to or in the house. She’s also has a grow journal for herself because that’s what you do when you knowingly rip people off.
> 
> Over simplified google search recommended, check! P.s google Bodhi Seeds and show the results. It would take more than google and five minutes to find all the varieties she has to “fake”, plus make the labels and packaging. Took me way more than five minutes to find pictures of old packs.
> 
> ...


There's no trolling going on here, just common sense, something that doesn't often find its way into the depths of the internet.
If a package doesn't have a tamper proof seal then it can easily be tampered with...that's why tamper proof seals were invented.

And as for the packaging and faking it, it wouldn't cost a great deal to print some stickers with bodhi strain names on and put them on baggies.

I did the Google search for you too, took me 3 mins not 5, so I saved us both some time 

But like I stated before, I don't think anyone is being ripped off here, but it would be very easy to do so..


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 20, 2017)

SonsOfAvery said:


> There's no trolling going on here, just common sense, something that doesn't often find its way into the depths of the internet.
> If a package doesn't have a tamper proof seal then it can easily be tampered with...that's why tamper proof seals were invented.
> 
> And as for the packaging and faking it, it wouldn't cost a great deal to print some stickers with bodhi strain names on and put them on baggies.
> ...


She’s also selling stuff in tamper proof packaging like DNA. Yes Bodhi stuff could easily be swapped out but I don’t think that’s going on here. I took a chance. Once we grow out 1 pack we will all know for certain.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Dec 20, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> She’s also selling stuff in tamper proof packaging like DNA. Yes Bodhi stuff could easily be swapped out but I don’t think that’s going on here. I took a chance. Once we grow out 1 pack we will all know for certain.


 Yeh like I say, I think this whole thing is legit and Im glad these beans aren't going to be lost in someone's cupboard for eternity.., some people just don't want to believe they could have been conned so easily.

Anyway, hopefully we can get back to the budporn and pheno discussions soon enough


----------



## Craigson (Dec 20, 2017)

Its legit, you ppl trying to justify it being a scam need to find somewhere else to troll.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 20, 2017)

Day 26

Goji Og


Purple Sunshine

2nd run, clone from seed...shes gone down well with a lot of people


----------



## HydroChemBot (Dec 20, 2017)

Regarding the old packs that woman is selling, any seed stock that old comes with a risk of not germinating, and the other risks are obvious... I woulda loved to get some of those gems... did anyone see that auction on instagram for the chem91 x rks? That was up to $5,000.00 for 1 pack....it's worth the risk imho


----------



## HydroChemBot (Dec 20, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Day 26
> 
> Goji Og
> View attachment 4060883
> ...


Cool pics... what kinda terps are coming off the purple sunshine?


----------



## genuity (Dec 20, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Strange logic indeed but we know how she got them it’s called a divorce that’s far from stealing when you have the courts on your side. She’s selling his grow equipment too so it sounds like he didn’t get to go back to or in the house. She’s also has a grow journal for herself because that’s what you do when you knowingly rip people off.
> 
> Over simplified google search recommended, check! P.s google Bodhi Seeds and show the results. It would take more than google and five minutes to find all the varieties she has to “fake”, plus make the labels and packaging. Took me way more than five minutes to find pictures of old packs.
> 
> ...


Yup,back in the day them was the packs... that's all from me on this.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 20, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> Regarding the old packs that woman is selling, any seed stock that old comes with a risk of not germinating, and the other risks are obvious... I woulda loved to get some of those gems... did anyone see that auction on instagram for the chem91 x rks? That was up to $5,000.00 for 1 pack....it's worth the risk imho


Was that Skunk 91??? I got the only packs of Skunk 91 and Lucky 13...


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 20, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> Regarding the old packs that woman is selling, any seed stock that old comes with a risk of not germinating, and the other risks are obvious... I woulda loved to get some of those gems... did anyone see that auction on instagram for the chem91 x rks? That was up to $5,000.00 for 1 pack....it's worth the risk imho


did she have a pack of those?

i did find a post from her husband from 5 years ago mentioning how he participated in a giveaway by a breeder for a certain strain X number of times - and low and behold she had X number listed. it's OK if you don't want to participate but you don't have to try playing the moral high ground about stolen beans etc etc. her husband could have abandoned her and all of his stuff, died, gotten a life sentence, or any number of other possibilities. don't automatically assume the worst of people.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 20, 2017)

Her x husbands name was Rudy Kurniawan.


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 20, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Her x husbands name was Rudy Kurniawan.


LOL i actually laughed out loud when i googled that, great sense of humor!!


----------



## Craigson (Dec 20, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> View attachment 4060916
> Was that Skunk 91??? I got the only packs of Skunk 91 and Lucky 13...


F2s F2s!! Lol
Sick score bud


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 20, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> View attachment 4060916
> Was that Skunk 91??? I got the only packs of Skunk 91 and Lucky 13...


i think you should give her more money!!


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 20, 2017)

Craigson said:


> F2s F2s!! Lol
> Sick score bud


Right lol!!


----------



## numberfour (Dec 20, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> Cool pics... what kinda terps are coming off the purple sunshine?


thanks, she puts out heavy fuel terps.


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 20, 2017)

why is bodhi so popular? is it because he's a master breeder and puts out lots of limited releases?


----------



## Serva (Dec 20, 2017)

I think, beside his great collection (nice trips) and breeding (good selection of males) of high quality genetics, he has one of the most impressive moral belong the breeders?! No marketing at all, just a forum, a thread, and alot of testers / freebies! And a price, that is unbeatable!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 20, 2017)

A couple of better pics of the White Lotus I used in a few crosses.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 20, 2017)

There are some pod casts with Bodhi that you should check out @legalcanada , they should give yoy a good idea of the type of person he is. Thats besides his great eye for breeding. 

Adam dunn show has 1 and the other 2 (best ones) are on thepostcast via soundcloud ?


----------



## Serva (Dec 20, 2017)

@Cletus clem I am also getting bored by this discussion, so I tooked out every bodhi plant I am flowering atm, here are some pics for you!  Thanks for your great advice, will start with it next year, soil is cooking already! No bud porn at all (day 2), but atleast some bodhi stuff 

Chem D x SSDD #1 (seedling)


Chem D x SSDD #2 (seedling)


Chem D x SSDD #3 (seedling)


Chem D x SSDD #4 (seedling)


Purple Sunshine #6 (clone)


Purple Sunshine #6 (clone)


Purple Sunshine #6 (clone)


Sunshine Daydream #2 (clone)


Sunshine Daydream #2 (clone)


Sunshine Daydream #6 (clone)


Had some troubles last week, so please forgive this appearance... atleast they aren't looking dead anymore 

@Useful I am happy you showed up again! I will have the chance (thank you Mr. Generous! ) to grow „Blood Orange x Genius Thai“ next year, could you please tell me more about the daddy you used?

Only found this comment: „Genius Thai Extreme - this is Lemon Thai x Apollo 11 Genius pheno - should be some very flavorful pure sativa fun with a shorter flowering period and large yields.“



Useful said:


> This here is the Blood Orange that was used in the Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme cross. The terpine profile on this gal was astonishing to be honest. Serious straight up orange...not orange candy, orange like the rind of an orange with some orange juice added to it. So I hit it with Agent Orange male...couldn't help it. LOLView attachment 4056844


Are these seeds avaible somewhere? I am looking exactly for this strong orange taste/smell!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 20, 2017)

Craigson said:


> F2s F2s!! Lol
> Sick score bud


I have you to thank for the hookup. Whenever I do F2 them, you’ll be the first to know


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 20, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> i think you should give her more money!!


If I sold them for 5000 I’d definitely give her a cut lol


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 20, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I have you to thank for the hookup. Whenever I do F2 them, you’ll be the first to know


maybe i'll have something you'd be interested in as well. not sure what bodhi pack i'll pop, any suggestions?

i'm actually growing a strain called 'Bodhi Tree' from another breeder (not my images, mine are seedlings atm)

Bodhi Tree is Boysenberry OG F3 (which was a special pheno of the original planting of Goji OG that Bodhi made in the F1's) crossed with an F3 starfighter


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 20, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Lmao she must’ve got you with the sweet talk and pic she been sending to people. She sent me the same one which made my antennas go up. I can tell me and you from different side of the tracks because when people oversell themselves usually it’s not right. I wanna believe those seeds is legit but you find me one person that’ll let their wife sell off his livelihood. But now I’m starting to think those packs is full of reggie seeds. Go find some pics of her hubby posting them on the forums. But good luck fam keep us posted


When I talk it is based on fact with support and proof but when you speak it's thoughts and feelings both things I have no use for.

A member here told me about her, so no sweet talk and such. After he posted pictures of the packs I knew they were real packs from images I've seen. The seeds are in the correct packages, correct labels with correct font and colours, even period correct bags. Want proof look at Incanlama's IG and checkout his traid NL5 x Ortega picture posted. That pack would have come into existence around the same time my nepali og x good medicine and is in the same size, and colour bag and count off the ribbing above the seal it's 3. Or look in this thread for more proof. The seeds from that period most likely can from the tude or cannazon. 

FWIW he didn't take or get his grow equipment either. A guy thats dead, in jail, slapped around his old lady and now not welcome on the property, guy that just fucked off. That kind of guy wouldn't get his seeds or much else back. I knew a guy once that just fucked off with not so mush as a whisper for two weeks. When he returned home he was surprised his old lady burnt his record collection signed albums and all, plus everything else he loved. Moral is two sides to every story and we know neither. Oh and don't do horrible shit to your SO or you might just get fucked over by them.

More proof? Another member looked at her husbands old posts and he talks about his collection which is confirmed by her list and unless she has a time machine or is a hacker or playing the long con and just started to sell these seeds after 5 years what she's saying is the truth. So that should satisfy your need for info on the chain of custody.

Telling people they're wrong/suckers with no proof other than your feelings and opinions to feel superior is great but keep it on reddit or just stick to trolling reddit which ever works.

Thanks


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 20, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> maybe i'll have something you'd be interested in as well. not sure what bodhi pack i'll pop, any suggestions?
> 
> i'm actually growing a strain called 'Bodhi Tree' from another breeder (not my images, mine are seedlings atm)
> 
> Bodhi Tree is Boysenberry OG F3 (which was a special pheno of the original planting of Goji OG that Bodhi made in the F1's) crossed with an F3 starfighter


I’m sure we could work out a trade 
Those buds look dank. Good job on those


----------



## Observe & Report (Dec 20, 2017)

Count me among the jealous.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 20, 2017)

FYI That 91' Skunk is Chem 91' JB x RKS he didn't know it wasn't the SkunkVA cut till after he made the seeds.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 20, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> FYI That 91' Skunk is Chem 91' JB x RKS he didn't know it wasn't the SkunkVA cut till after he made the seeds.


I have Chem 91 Skunk VA x Talk Of Kabul also


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 20, 2017)

Serva said:


> @Useful I am happy you showed up again! I will have the chance (thank you Mr. Generous! ) to grow „Blood Orange x Genius Thai“ next year, could you please tell me more about the daddy you used?
> 
> Only found this comment: „Genius Thai Extreme - this is Lemon Thai x Apollo 11 Genius pheno - should be some very flavorful pure sativa fun with a shorter flowering period and large yields.“


I will send you a PM with the info as not to further distract the thread on my part.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 20, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I have Chem 91 Skunk VA x Talk Of Kabul also


Never heard to much about ToK male what are you expecting out of that one? If you make any f2's let me know I plan to f2 as many of the packs I bought also.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 20, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Never heard to much about ToK male what are you expecting out of that one? If you make any f2's let me know I plan to f2 as many of the packs I bought also.


All I know about it is an American soldier brought it back. I guess it was the shit in Kabul.


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 20, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I’m sure we could work out a trade
> Those buds look dank. Good job on those


those aren't my buds unfortunately, but hopefully mine look similar! i just popped my seeds, those buds are another members grow of the same strain


----------



## hillbill (Dec 20, 2017)

I just put 4 Space Monkey F2s in the paper towel. Shaking 5he dice but hard to go wrong with these genes, just for fun!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2017)

Cookies and Creme L, Orange Tree BX C, Satsuma R at 25 days.


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 20, 2017)

i have "The Fuzz" coming, has anyone grown that one out before?


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 20, 2017)

Trimming up some Black Triangle from the greenhouse. Had a hard time getting these seeds up and going but once they did these gals were some of the healthiest. HP leaner. #2 has more TK.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 20, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> i have "The Fuzz" coming, has anyone grown that one out before?


I did not personally...but a good friend did. I reckon all I can tell ya is he was VERY happy with em. I will poke around and see if I can rustle up some pics of his.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 20, 2017)

Here ya go...The Fuzz


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 20, 2017)

Purple Sunshine. Nice chunky buds. This pheno is a mix of both parents.


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 20, 2017)

Lemon lotus  Day 54, 2 different phenos.


----------



## Hotwired (Dec 20, 2017)

No one has mentioned this yet about those old Bodhi packs but that's how the Attitude numbers their packs before they send em off. Many of those packs have those numbers written on them. Not sure if this makes a difference.


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 20, 2017)

Rosinallday said:


> View attachment 4061127 Trimming up some Black Triangle from the greenhouse. Had a hard time getting these seeds up and going but once they did these gals were some of the healthiest. HP leaner. #2 has more TK.


How's the potency on Black Triangle? I have some in veg that I'm flipping this weekend.


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 21, 2017)

BT has knockout indica potency. My buddy was visiting from FL he could handle most of the bud but the BT put him down.


----------



## Highsince76 (Dec 21, 2017)

@hillbill. We'll have some monkeys the exact same age.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 21, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> i have "The Fuzz" coming, has anyone grown that one out before?


Germed 9 seeds in 2 runs 9/9 germed and 9/9 males. I think I have 2seeds left.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 21, 2017)

Pretty excited about this order. Got me Lucky Charms and some Tranquil Elephantizer and other goodies


----------



## Serva (Dec 21, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Germed 9 seeds in 2 runs 9/9 germed and 9/9 males. I think I have 2seeds left.


Haha, like my Chem D x SSDD, popped the last 4 seeds, and I hope I get 4 girls now  It‘s sad I don‘t have space for males, I bet they would have been some awesome dudes!


----------



## Serva (Dec 21, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Pretty excited about this order. Got me Lucky Charms and some Tranquil Elephantizer and other goodiesView attachment 4061233


Nice pick up! I am jealous  Good luck for the germination!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 21, 2017)

Serva said:


> Nice pick up! I am jealous  Good luck for the germination!


Thanks brother. I dunno when I’ll get to em, but one day lol


----------



## hillbill (Dec 21, 2017)

Serva said:


> Haha, like my Chem D x SSDD, popped the last 4 seeds, and I hope I get 4 girls now  It‘s sad I don‘t have space for males, I bet they would have been some awesome dudes!


Spring and Fall provide great outdoor timed lighting for males! Mine are always outside for a week or two when I need a boy.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 21, 2017)

Great scores in here, lately! I think my skepticism is mostly jealousy fueled. Especially when it comes to those tranquil elephantizers. Looking forward to some pics.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Oh, thanks for finding one of my worst orders ever.


What happened ? 3 packs of Bodhi In an order makes it great in my books!


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Dec 21, 2017)

Anyone done lavender aura??? Whats she go like


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 21, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> i have "The Fuzz" coming, has anyone grown that one out before?


Ask @Moderndayhippy he grow some out in July I believe had pictures too


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> What happened ? 3 packs of Bodhi In an order makes it great in my books!


The Blood Orange was bland, not orange, the Blueberry Hill was weak sauce, and the SSDD was blown away by Ripped Bubbas. Gave almost half a pack of each away and swore off Appy dad strains.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 21, 2017)

I’ve heard that about the blue berry hill more flavourful than potent. I love the SSDD I have both a ssdd and a ripped Bubba female going right now. I hate that jacks cleaner influence in the ripped Bubba, smells very much like the ace of spades and a starfighter x lbl pheno I had this summer. I guess it’s just one of those different stokes for different folks situations.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 21, 2017)

I heard complaints on hill and mountains of applause for the Blueberry Mountain. Everyone said the indica was the one to get and the pics are really nice. Will be growing out 3 packs of it very soon.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> I have both a ssdd and a ripped Bubba female going right now. I hate that jacks cleaner influence in the ripped Bubba, smells very much like the ace of spades and a starfighter x lbl pheno I had this summer. I guess it’s just one of those different stokes for different folks situations.


Mine were cherry bombs of delight and finished 10 days sooner. Gonna pop a few after New Years.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 21, 2017)

Blueberry Mountain never heard of that one what’s the makeup on the lovely lady?


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Mine were cherry bombs of delight and finished 10 days sooner. Gonna pop a few after New Years.


That’s the one I was looking for!! Maybe I’ll have to pop some more to find that cherry skittles lady.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 21, 2017)

Blueberry mountain = blueberry indica x appy. I have 2 packs


----------



## Craigson (Dec 21, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> I’ve heard that about the blue berry hill more flavourful than potent. I love the SSDD I have both a ssdd and a ripped Bubba female going right now. I hate that jacks cleaner influence in the ripped Bubba, smells very much like the ace of spades and a starfighter x lbl pheno I had this summer. I guess it’s just one of those different stokes for different folks situations.


IM growing to like that spicy/bite Jack influence.
I have some lemon kush bud right now and can def pick out the Jack taste. Same w my sf x lbl


----------



## Craigson (Dec 21, 2017)

jkahndb0 said:


> Here's my Bodhi List....
> 
> ELF SNACK - REG
> STAR CHILD - REG
> ...


Did anyone ever confirm what Little Blessings 2 is?


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 21, 2017)

I thought it was breeders Steves sweet skunk x talk of Kabul


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 21, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> i have "The Fuzz" coming, has anyone grown that one out before?


Yup I grew it over the summer had it selected down to 2 keepers, both similar smells very chemmy, one is absolute knock down potency heaviest smoke I got, the other is very strong not as heavy a better yielder and very frosty haven't been able to narrow that down to one cut. Also they are extremely leggy and stretchy in both veg and flower.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 21, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Germed 9 seeds in 2 runs 9/9 germed and 9/9 males. I think I have 2seeds left.


I've read many places and I try to follow it because it works for me but there are techniques to encourage high female ratios. Seeds are not predetermined sex and environmental factors can affect sex.
Supposedly you want

14/10 hours of light for the first 2-3 weeks the seedlings are above ground
high ratio of blue spectrum
cooler temperatures
higher nitrogen, lower PK
wetter soil rather than dry soil

There might be a few others but try those and see if that helps you. I'm not sure if the science is accurate but like I said it definitely works for me. Since I started using the technique 7 or 8 years ago I don't think I've had worse than 50/50 ratios and usually hit better than 50%. The last few beans I popped, 4/5 goji og, 5/8 Miyagi (one of my crosses), 4/8 Miyagi again. I currently have 5 grapes 13 that I didn't do the 14/10 for 2 weeks because I had clones going so I'll see what that does for the ratio but fingers crossed. Cheers


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 21, 2017)

http://rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1696#post-13668612
http://rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1675#post-13651023

My posts from July with Fuzz pictures in the light dep greenhouse @legalcanada


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 21, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Yup I grew it over the summer had it selected down to 2 keepers, both similar smells very chemmy, one is absolute knock down potency heaviest smoke I got, the other is very strong not as heavy a better yielder and very frosty haven't been able to narrow that down to one cut. Also they are extremely leggy and stretchy in both veg and flower.


thanks for replying, i wanted something with chem in it and that was suggested to me so i went for it. glad to hear it's a heavy hitter. i'm a big fan of that couchlock weed.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 21, 2017)

Hashplant 3 stacking nice 4 weeks in. No stretch at all hardly in flower on this pheno reminds of the hashplant dominate pheno I had in test run. Smell isn’t like the chem phenos but has a nice skunky hashy smell. Prolly won’t keep this but I found this pheno the least I’m test run and I only popped two beans from this new pack I have so next beans sprouted should be chem dom


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Over a month ago I chopped my granola funk. Having grown dozens of strains over the past decade, it is better than any I have run.
Reminds me of the road kill skunk from the 80's, great job Bodhi!
Toughest strain I've ever cloned though, takes repeated effort. Still dialing in on it, reducing dome temps seems to be helping.
Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 22, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> The Blood Orange was bland, not orange, the Blueberry Hill was weak sauce, and the SSDD was blown away by Ripped Bubbas. Gave almost half a pack of each away and swore off Appy dad strains.


I crossed blood orange to durban poison very potent very terps 
,crossed Bo to bear creek Kush got a home run 

Them apply x have gemz


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 22, 2017)

i know mrs. bodhi sometimes makes mistakes, but i guess dream lotus was originally blue lotus ?


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 22, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i know mrs. bodhi sometimes makes mistakes, but i guess dream lotus was originally blue lotus ?View attachment 4062013 View attachment 4062014 View attachment 4062015


Nah man, those are faked then faked again. They changed the label....and the beanz!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 23, 2017)

The 2 phone homes that I popped just broke ground. Nothing moves very fast here, so it's gonna be a while before there's anything to show.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i know mrs. bodhi sometimes makes mistakes, but i guess dream lotus was originally blue lotus ?View attachment 4062013 View attachment 4062014 View attachment 4062015


I have a pack of Lemon Lotus with a Lemon Diesel tape under the Lemon Lotus label.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 23, 2017)

gonna be sending in my review of the testers probably today, gotta take some pics of the clone run once the lights are on. I tested the dragons blood f4 x old mother ghani. I have been calling it mother of dragons

flower time: I let these flower 11 weeks but were initially put in before showing sex, the clone run looks like 9-10 weeks max.


stretch: this was very pheno dependent, there were some plants that did not grow many branches at all and these stretched at least 2x in flower, a couple of them stayed very short and branch in veg and these did minimal stretching.


issues (stress): plenty of issues with my first run which is why pics will be from the second run, the soil I had wasn't very good, living in Maine we managed to get a heat wave when these got flipped to flower and my AC tripped the breaker so they had a couple days of very hot during flower and by the end of flower we had a cold snap that dropped the temps into the mid 50s lights out. A couple plants got burned at the top by the heat and that had to be chopped and tossed, but despite all the issues I never saw a banana and haven't found a seed in the smoke so seems to be pretty stable that way.


plant size: these plants got stunted for various reasons listed above so they didn't get huge and didn't make a nice canopy. These plants however on clone run are very impressive in veg growing fast and making absolutely huge thick stems, I have plans to run one or two in the ground next summer I think they could get huge.


yield: the yield potential on these appears to be pretty high, definitely a plant that makes spears not golf balls, nugs are very very heavy and solid when dried.


aroma: as I mentioned earlier there was variation among the plants same with aroma. Out of the 5 my least favorite plant smelled like generic Dutch weed I'm sure you know what I'm talking about. A couple of the others had this earthy dank smells with undertones of lime and maybe a little lemon, and my favorite is straight lemon lime smells fantastic.


flavor: I only smoked my favorite three plants, two I'd describe as earthy and just a really strong dank weed taste these two had the strongest smelling smoke I've smelled in a while could smell the potency in it second hand. My favorite I can only describe as tasting like sprite, if Coca Cola tried to make a sprite flavored vape pack they couldn't beat the taste of this.


effect: *HEAVY,* obviously while trying to get a good feel for these I would take one and smoke it all day, wow that was tough with these I was ready to sleep by like 5. I have since made this my post 7pm bud and it is great after dinner bud, taste great and smoke a bowl or two and you are sleeping on the couch.


bag appeal: I'm not really even sure what this means, but this makes large sparkling buds with a hashplant kinda look with fantastic smell, certainly no one that I've given it to has complained.
 


overall impression (be honest): love it, definitely some variation and I'm sure even more gems to be found. Among the good plants there's not many bad things to be said, grows well in veg, makes huge stems that can hold weight, yields well, shows no hermie traits, smells great, taste great, and smoke that will put you right down. 

Not sure if you are a game of thrones fan but I have been calling the strain mother of dragons. Not sure if you have a name in mind or not but people have loved that name.

keeper?: oh for sure a keeper, the lemon lime one that is absolutely a keeper, within a week my partner and I had put that on the level of our top keepers which are neroli 91, sunshine 4, and karmas headbanger.

We have a second one that is a different pheno that might hang around for a bit as well, yield and frost monster but slightly less interesting terps


----------



## numberfour (Dec 23, 2017)

Headband x Orgasmatron testers day 29

#5
 

 

#9
 

 

Starting to like this strain a little more each day. Frosty tight buds and the smell is out there, very hard to describe but its incredibly sharp.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2017)

More Cowbell. Replaces Goji OG on my best of Bodhi rankings.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Dec 23, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> More Cowbell. Replaces Goji OG on my best of Bodhi rankings.
> 
> View attachment 4062334 View attachment 4062335 View attachment 4062336 View attachment 4062337


Looks good enough! So what are the other best of bodhi in your opinion?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 23, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Headband x Orgasmatron testers day 29
> 
> #5
> View attachment 4062147
> ...


Looking mighty fine bro


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 23, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> More Cowbell. Replaces Goji OG on my best of Bodhi rankings.
> 
> View attachment 4062334 View attachment 4062335 View attachment 4062336 View attachment 4062337


Them sum tasty looking nugs


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 23, 2017)

got a couple of ss4 cup cuts goin in the dome. Hopefully they have sum roots by next week


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 23, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i know mrs. bodhi sometimes makes mistakes, but i guess dream lotus was originally blue lotus ?View attachment 4062013 View attachment 4062014 View attachment 4062015


Where you get these from? I never seen that kind of mistake from Mrs B but it’s possible


----------



## sdd420 (Dec 23, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I have a pack of Lemon Lotus with a Lemon Diesel tape under the Lemon Lotus label.


Testers that get renamed is all . Guaranteed good


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Looks good enough! So what are the other best of bodhi in your opinion?


Full disclosure: I haven't ran a lot; maybe 10, and never ran a full pack. In my limited experience, More Cowbell, Goji, Dank Sinatra [ BDG F2s] in the A class, Apollo 11 x SL, Solos Stash, Goji QM x SL in the B, Dream Beaver, SSDD, Blood Orange, Ancient OG Blueberry Hill in the C, Soraya D.
** Honorable mention 'B' to Orgi [ BCG ] I have a real pretty Satsuma w/ about 5 weeks to go - 'high' hopes.


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 23, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> More Cowbell. Replaces Goji OG on my best of Bodhi rankings.
> 
> View attachment 4062334 View attachment 4062335 View attachment 4062336 View attachment 4062337


Yeeeeeah buddy. That mc trim is better than alot of bud out there right!?!? Dont know if youre a squisher but it presses very well.


----------



## Craigson (Dec 23, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Full disclosure: I haven't ran a lot; maybe 10, and never ran a full pack. In my limited experience, More Cowbell, Goji, Dank Sinatra [ BDG F2s] in the A class, Apollo 11 x SL, Solos Stash, Goji QM x SL in the B, Dream Beaver, SSDD, Blood Orange, Ancient OG Blueberry Hill in the C, Soraya D.
> ** Honorable mention 'B' to Orgi [ BCG ] I have a real pretty Satsuma w/ about 5 weeks to go - 'high' hopes.


Can you really even rate a strain by running less than a pack? IMO not fairly.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Can you really even rate a strain by running less than a pack? IMO not fairly.


LOL - hence 'full disclosure'...... right there at the very beginning.



Cletus clem said:


> Yeeeeeah buddy. That mc trim is better than alot of bud out there right!?!? Dont know if youre a squisher but it presses very well.


Just make tasty pollen pucks, perfect for seasonal gifts.


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 23, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> LOL - hence 'full disclosure'...... right there at the very beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> Just make tasty pollen pucks, perfect for seasonal gifts.


Yeah that too! Jst depleted my little tupperware of pollen pucks. Sacrificed the last couple to my new rosin press. Them and a select few bodhi nugs i had stashed away. Given away quite a few little pieces of parchment with little chunks of super tasty rosin. Next time i flower clusterfunk ill be pressing alot of that. Talk about creeper, was doubting it through most of flower. Last week it really blossomed but was still kinda meh after 2 week cure. 2 month cure though....and then i pressed it. Now if i can just keep her from growing dicks!


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 23, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Where you get these from? I never seen that kind of mistake from Mrs B but it’s possible


glg


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 23, 2017)

sdd420 said:


> Testers that get renamed is all . Guaranteed good


kinda figured that much, seen it with cobra lips & some others. i also thought that dream lotus could have used a different pheno or cut of blue dream, hence sativa in parentheses in blue lotus


----------



## MauiShadow (Dec 24, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream Testers, bud shots day 49


Hey Brother, I know your post was from last year, but how did you like these? I just bought a pack from Great Lakes. I knew I wanted one of the SSDD crosses and this is the one I finally chose. Your picks are encouraging! Any thoughts?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 24, 2017)

Lucky charms


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 24, 2017)

The smell on this lemon lotus #2 is crazeballz. Juicyfruit and diesel. Strong and loud. Shes a frosty bitch too!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 24, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> The smell on this lemon lotus #2 is crazeballz. Juicyfruit and diesel. Strong and loud. Shes a frosty bitch too!View attachment 4062760


Looks and sounds tasty, makes me happy i just grabbed some of those.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 24, 2017)

Very intrigued to hear if it keeps it's juicy fruit smell. It looks great.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 24, 2017)

^^^^ Same here, ive been debating on getting some of those juicy fruit thai x sl
They used.to be on the freebie list but dont see them on that list anymore. I always procrastinate and kick myself in the rear when i do. I cant find much info on that cross, but remember reading an ole timers post saying it reminds him of the smoke we had back in the day and it is now his fav. Ill prob end up grabbing a few of those in the near future.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 24, 2017)

MauiShadow said:


> Hey Brother, I know your post was from last year, but how did you like these? I just bought a pack from Great Lakes. I knew I wanted one of the SSDD crosses and this is the one I finally chose. Your picks are encouraging! Any thoughts?


Hey @MauiShadow I love the Cherry Sunshine (Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream) and still run one of the phenos today, a Fat Cherry leaner that smells more like cherry sweets than herb. This is all the way through flowering and even when I open that jar lid it hits you. Some one even said Pez sweets the other week to me. All 4 phenos gave great yields, dense sugar coated buds, 3 phenos were fruity and 1 cherry. All had great bag appeal. Cherry is a night time strain, good heavy stone. 

Seed plants stretched more than the clones, I also topped them a lot which they responded to really well. 

Good cross in my eyes, good luck in your hunting

Cherry Sunshine Kepper


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 24, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Hey @MauiShadow I love the Cherry Sunshine (Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream) and still run one of the phenos today, a Fat Cherry leaner that smells more like cherry sweets than herb. This is all the way through flowering and even when I open that jar lid it hits you. Some one even said Pez sweets the other week to me. All 4 phenos gave great yields, dense sugar coated buds, 3 phenos were fruity and 1 cherry. All had great bag appeal. Cherry is a night time strain, good heavy stone.
> 
> Seed plants stretched more than the clones, I also topped them a lot which they responded to really well.
> 
> ...


Mighty fine keeper. Almost forgot I had a pack of those.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 24, 2017)

Who makes their own Bodhi hybrids ? Id love to see/ grow sum


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 24, 2017)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Who makes their own Bodhi hybrids ? Id love to see/ grow sum


other than strayfox? i think doc d does currently


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 24, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> other than strayfox? i think doc d does currently


Nobody personally that aren’t seed bank status ?


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 24, 2017)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Who makes their own Bodhi hybrids ? Id love to see/ grow sum


I use Bodhi in my crosses


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 24, 2017)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Nobody personally that aren’t seed bank status ?


@COGrown has some. He has great prices too


----------



## Deep21 (Dec 24, 2017)

Chem4 / SSDD

5 1/2 weeks in flower


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 24, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Very intrigued to hear if it keeps it's juicy fruit smell. It looks great.


Have you checked out my grow journal on it? From what i can tell, the snow lotus is pretty dominate, i had 3 phenos the same but different. It seems the juicyfruit thing is where the gojis raspberry comes from but x with the lemon G it comes out a little more exotic/complex.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas, guys and gals.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 26, 2017)

Anyone know if B is still working with the Orange male (Cali o x Wookie), and if there are any testers or releases with this male out there ?


----------



## Serva (Dec 26, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone know if B is still working with the Orange male (Cali o x Wookie), and if there are any testers or releases with this male out there ?


In which crosses did he used him already? Sounds like a fruity terp bomb...

You got my attantion 

Edit: Ah, reading your post again, I think I got you wrong...

Was there a release of cali-o x wookie?


----------



## Craigson (Dec 26, 2017)

Serva said:


> In which crosses did he used him already? Sounds like a fruity terp bomb...
> 
> You got my attantion
> 
> ...


I never heard of a cali-o x wookie yet. Got me curious too


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 26, 2017)

Was a male he was working with a lil while back. I havnt heard any crosses with it yet. The male was Cali o x Wookie.


----------



## Serva (Dec 26, 2017)

But why a male without the cross being released?


----------



## Serva (Dec 26, 2017)

Just did a google search!

https://www.oregoneliteseedbank.com/product/cali-o-x-wookie-x-bowser-10rk

Just found these.

And bodhi also released testers, found a thread on breedbay (early 2016)!

But I didn’t saw the male on the latest tester list...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 26, 2017)

Good question, there may possibly be ? Sounds like a good cross in itself considering Cali O x Ssdd turned out to be one of my favs.


----------



## Serva (Dec 26, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Good question, there may possibly be ? Sounds like a good cross in itself considering Cali O x Ssdd turned out to be one of my favs.


Yeah, as much as I like my SSDD, and as much I am looking for some orange terps, I can imagine, this would have been also my fav. But he released it way before I knew bodhi seeds...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 26, 2017)

If


Serva said:


> Yeah, as much as I like my SSDD, and as much I am looking for some orange terps, I can imagine, this would have been also my fav. But he released it way before I knew bodhi seeds...


If/when i make any f2s or S1s you are more than welcome to some. Going be a while though.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 26, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone know if B is still working with the Orange male (Cali o x Wookie), and if there are any testers or releases with this male out there ?


This is exactly what I want! Also, a pack of Santa Cruz Blue Dream x Wookie!!!


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 26, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> This is exactly what I want! Also, a pack of Santa Cruz Blue Dream x Wookie!!!


SC Blue Dream x Wookie is Space Nectar and they were freebies and I haven't seen them since and can only remember one grow on zlabs. It may be hard to find someone willing to part with them.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 26, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> SC Blue Dream x Wookie is Space Nectar and they were freebies and I haven't seen them since and can only remember one grow on zlabs. It may be hard to find someone willing to part with them.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 26, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 4063675


Thanks FF420 it's so nice of you to offer yours for trade to @MustangStudFarm you're a kind soul.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 26, 2017)

Dream Beaver starting to get going


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Dec 27, 2017)

Just wanted to let everyone know I got my hands on the TKxSSDD cross Triple Sunshine! A friend in Cali waited in line for me and sent them over, God Bless him! lol. Very excited about this cross. I got 12 seeds in the pack, popped 5 in my small tent, then im going to pop the rest in their own tent and do a open poly. All my results will be on my instagram as I go, and I'll post end results on here as I usually do. Hope everyone had a great christmas! have a good new year and be safe everyone! 
(also got Bluniverse/Salmon River OG/Platinum Huckleberry Cookies and Birds of Paradise growing in my other setup from Dynasty. Going to be an exciting year!)


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Dec 27, 2017)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Nobody personally that aren’t seed bank status ?


I will have some ready in the summer. Got a tent going right now to make some Dynasty and Bodhi crosses my two favorite selections  Also made a few random crosses ill be spreading around as soon as i stabilize them. Granola Funk X Super Lemon Haze and Blueberry Hashplant x Super Lemon Haze. Tested them both already, amazing results. Unique terps, great trichome coverage and the BBHP cross is imune to powder mildew as much as a strain can be. Had a cut in a room that got it, she showed no signs of it at all.


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Dec 27, 2017)

517BlckBerry said:


> I will have some ready in the summer. Got a tent going right now to make some Dynasty and Bodhi crosses my two favorite selections  Also made a few random crosses ill be spreading around as soon as i stabilize them. Granola Funk X Super Lemon Haze and Blueberry Hashplant x Super Lemon Haze. Tested them both already, amazing results. Unique terps, great trichome coverage and the BBHP cross is imune to powder mildew as much as a strain can be. Had a cut in a room that got it, she showed no signs of it at all.


Those would be some dope crosses dynasty has some sick stuff going on... that salmon river looks gooood...


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Dec 27, 2017)

OldMateToldMeTo said:


> Those would be some dope crosses dynasty has some sick stuff going on... that salmon river looks gooood...


i hope everyone gets to experience the terpene profiles of all of them. its ridiculous. ive ran through quite a few beans past few years and those are by far the smelliest lol. bodhis granola funk is right there too just ridiculous. my friends smell it when they pull onto my street


----------



## JeffSessions (Dec 27, 2017)

517BlckBerry said:


> I will have some ready in the summer. Got a tent going right now to make some Dynasty and Bodhi crosses my two favorite selections  Also made a few random crosses ill be spreading around as soon as i stabilize them. Granola Funk X Super Lemon Haze and Blueberry Hashplant x Super Lemon Haze. Tested them both already, amazing results. Unique terps, great trichome coverage and the BBHP cross is imune to powder mildew as much as a strain can be. Had a cut in a room that got it, she showed no signs of it at all.


Would love to see Bluniverse beefed up with some Bohdi!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 27, 2017)

517BlckBerry said:


> I will have some ready in the summer. Got a tent going right now to make some Dynasty and Bodhi crosses my two favorite selections  Also made a few random crosses ill be spreading around as soon as i stabilize them. Granola Funk X Super Lemon Haze and Blueberry Hashplant x Super Lemon Haze. Tested them both already, amazing results. Unique terps, great trichome coverage and the BBHP cross is imune to powder mildew as much as a strain can be. Had a cut in a room that got it, she showed no signs of it at all.


Good call on those pairings. They sound amazing. Pencil me into the yes, please column.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 27, 2017)

After running 600 watt lights for years I made the switch to DE 1000s, took 3-4 runs but finally seem to be getting the hang of it without frying my plants. The two front stretchy plants are karma OG and Karmas headbanger but the other 5 plants are my sunshine 4 keeper(3) and my magenta hashplant keeper(2).Tallest plants are about 5 1/2 feet and that is a 5x5 tent this is post stretch about 3 1/2 weeks flower


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 27, 2017)

That is one packed tent fully of happy ladies, nice work!


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 27, 2017)

damn, nice job. can you describe the keeper ? magenta hashplant is on my regret list along with kalifornia & ancient og...


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 27, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> damn, nice job. can you describe the keeper ? magenta hashplant is on my regret list along with kalifornia & ancient og...


The keeper of the magenta? It is an absolute veg monster makes huge stems and grows very fast in veg with minimal branches, likes to get tied down though. Stretches very little when flipped, it is a little leafy but it is so frosty that the trim makes great sift or bubble. It will go purple with cool nights yields very well and smells kinda skunky fuel I would say nothing sweet.

It is pretty g13/hp dominant in growth but definitely took some of the color and maybe terps from mom, I really want to grow it outdoors but it makes such big nugs I don't trust it not to mold, I have another full pack (15 seeds I think) basically already have the plant I was looking for sure we could work something out...


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Dec 27, 2017)

Chem kesey (skunk va x g13 hashplant
) day 42. Not ideal growing conditions lol had 4 females outdoors out of pack saved three trying to narrow down inside. Heres fastest one(#2)
 
Number (4) is fastest in veg but longer flowering time.  
Also have a number 3 is not as crystally and doesnt have much a great smell but is space weed definetly as strong as anything ive ever smoked. Do people keep cuts based on just potency?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2017)

Goldrunfarms said:


> Do people keep cuts based on just potency?


----------



## jtp92 (Dec 27, 2017)

not the best pics but here is the blue sunshine grown in a hydroponic system and let me tell u this is a clone from the big mama out door and i thaink the only thaing that has changed is the flavor couse the nutrients used still big buds frosty and and the high aint changed much outdoor is just as good hope this helps someone that had any questions about this strain it might not have changed but it is killer smoke and one hell of a yeild indoor and out next project for indoor is double grape auto happy growing


----------



## hillbill (Dec 27, 2017)

So I have my ASS in the flower tent for 26 days now and she is a medium plant wi5h maximum branching. Smells like field weeds of some kind. Best of all I get to talk about ASS for next couple months. I train and this plant makes a lot of meaningful buds on the branches for screen people. Tons of small leaves but the last one harvested with a great bud/waste ratio. This is goog herb for an active day or early evening. Nothing couchlock here but still mellow.


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 27, 2017)

hillbill said:


> So I have my ASS in the flower tent for 26 days now and she is a medium plant wi5h maximum branching. Smells like field weeds of some kind. Best of all I get to talk about ASS for next couple months. I train and this plant makes a lot of meaningful buds on the branches for screen people. Tons of small leaves but the last one harvested with a great bud/waste ratio. This is goog herb for an active day or early evening. Nothing couchlock here but still mellow.


Gotta be careful, some people get their panties all in a bunch if you talk about your ASS too much. Personally, i love ASS. I have 3 going right now, 2 of them pretty close to yours. The growth is awesome on these girls. Great for outdoor too!


----------



## Serva (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## hillbill (Dec 27, 2017)

Serva said:


>


Well... yeah.


----------



## ibitegirls (Dec 27, 2017)

any info on this one?

Deep Line Alchemy 7 (old mother afghani x 88g13hp)


----------



## numberfour (Dec 28, 2017)

Goji Og @day 34
 

Headband x Orgasmatron tester #5


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 28, 2017)

cocoon


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Dec 28, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> cocoon
> View attachment 4064321


Next on my list how does she go?


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 28, 2017)

OldMateToldMeTo said:


> Next on my list how does she go?


easy growing plant.i've got two next to two gojis and the cocoons have been the least amount of work.buds havent swelled as much as the gojis,but they've really come around towards the end.one of the cocoons is giving off a real lemony smell(assuming that's the loompa headband coming through?) i've got two more cocoon cuts headed up to flower once these get taken down.
that's roughly day 68 from flip


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2017)

That Cocoon looks interesting since I’ve run Loompa Headband x Long Bottom Leaf freebie by DBJ as well as Space Monkey which is GG4 x Wookie 15. Both are outstanding with nose and eye appeal and get you high for real!


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 28, 2017)

hillbill said:


> That Cocoon looks interesting since I’ve run Loompa Headband x Long Bottom Leaf freebie by DBJ as well as Space Monkey which is GG4 x Wookie 15. Both are outstanding with nose and eye appeal and get you high for real!


i ran that headband x lbl cross outside last summer.it got huge in a very short amount of time.it didn't make it to harvest due to horrible humidity/weather where i am.


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Dec 28, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> easy growing plant.i've got two next to two gojis and the cocoons have been the least amount of work.buds havent swelled as much as the gojis,but they've really come around towards the end.one of the cocoons is giving off a real lemony smell(assuming that's the loompa headband coming through?) i've got two more cocoon cuts headed up to flower once these get taken down.
> that's roughly day 68 from flip


Aaahh dont ya love when there an easy grower.. Man i envy you US guys being able to grab the packs as they drop its getting a real struggle for us aussies getting them through our customs bastards have all my bodhi's lol. Well not all...


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 28, 2017)

@hillbill , I did use a cut that came threw Mota in the Head band. It was given to me as Headband AKA Daywrecker Diesel and I do not think it was the same cut from Loompa. It was assume smoke (Fuelly Funk) that took about 11+ weeks to finish in doors.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2017)

Vaping the HBxLBL at the moment. Great motivating high and fuely funky lemon. Eye watering when opening container. I like it, damn it, I just do! Gotta make a space for the Starfighter f2, have a lot of unrun beans right now.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 28, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> @hillbill , I did use a cut that came threw Mota in the Head band. It was given to me as Headband AKA Daywrecker Diesel and I do not think it was the same cut from Loompa. It was assume smoke (Fuelly Funk) that took about 11+ weeks to finish in doors.


If that's the same daywrecker diesel, that was one stinky beaut!
Gorgeous green colors with great resin, but the stink and the potency was top!!
Very skunky plus something else dank!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 28, 2017)

My belated Christmas Present to myself!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2017)

Good luck with those! Bet they are just fine.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 28, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Good luck with those! Bet they are just fine.


I’ll be using GA3 (gibberellic acid) to assist in popping the older seed packs.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 28, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I’ll be using GA3 (gibberellic acid) to assist in popping the older seed packs.


Is that a new shipment or just a complete picture of what you grabbed ?

My good medicine popped 11 for 11, but 2 died in the shell after they split so 9 up and running.

Good luck


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 28, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Is that a new shipment or just a complete picture of what you grabbed ?
> 
> My good medicine popped 11 for 11, but 2 died in the shell after they split so 9 up and running.
> 
> Good luck


I just got it today but she shipped out like 2 weeks ago and had that pack on hold for me a week before that lol
Good luck with the GM!! That is great to hear such a good germination! You starting a journal for them at all? I’d love to follow along brother.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 28, 2017)

Catfishing and swindling season in full effect.


----------



## Craigson (Dec 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Catfishing and swindling season in full effect.


??


----------



## lukio (Dec 28, 2017)

space monkey fading out. chop next week


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 28, 2017)

lukio said:


> space monkey fading out. chop next week
> View attachment 4064537


I was told Space Monkey wasn’t a decent yielder. That one looks nice n fat!


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 28, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> My belated Christmas Present to myself!View attachment 4064411


Couple packs in there i wouldnt mind havin! Good score.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 28, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I was told Space Monkey wasn’t a decent yielder. That one looks nice n fat!


My best pheno wasnt a gud yielder but i had others that were damn gud yielders


----------



## lukio (Dec 28, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I was told Space Monkey wasn’t a decent yielder. That one looks nice n fat!


this ones a monster! the girl next to it is smaller but frostier. Both smell ridiculous


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 28, 2017)

lukio said:


> this ones a monster! the girl next to it is smaller but frostier. Both smell ridiculous


I may put the Space Monkey back on my want list. I’m guessing you can find a keeper in a pack


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 28, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I may put the Space Monkey back on my want list. I’m guessing you can find a keeper in a pack


I found 2 keepers that fucking reek while trimming. I'm talking burn ur nose type of shit


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 28, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Couple packs in there i wouldnt mind havin! Good score.


I’ll be F2ing everything whenever I get around to it, but I’m more interested in creating my own Bodhi crosses


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2017)

lukio said:


> space monkey fading out. chop next week
> View attachment 4064537


You gonna be a Monkey Man in the Ganga sense! Yes, yes, yes! Toots and the Maytals!


----------



## lukio (Dec 28, 2017)

The smaller frostier Space Monkey


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 28, 2017)

lukio said:


> The smaller frostier Space Monkey
> View attachment 4064630


Looks amazing


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 28, 2017)

that's my best space monkey pheno


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## lukio (Dec 28, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 4064631 that's my best space monkey pheno


great growin! another space monkey looker! i'd be tempted to run another pack one day

@MustangStudFarm haha!


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 28, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 4064631 that's my best space monkey pheno


F ur i, on IG, bodhi is @plantmoreseeds. @bodhiseeds is just some dude that compiles pics of bodhi genetics very similar to @bodhiguide who is cannavore. If ya dont know, now ya know


----------



## lukio (Dec 28, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> F ur i, on IG, bodhi is @plantmoreseeds. @bodhiseeds is just some dude that compiles pics of bodhi genetics very similar to @bodhiguide who is cannavore. If ya dont know, now ya know


also didnt know this! thanks


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 28, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> F ur i, on IG, bodhi is @plantmoreseeds. @bodhiseeds is just some dude that compiles pics of bodhi genetics very similar to @bodhiguide who is cannavore. If ya dont know, now ya know


Yeah that pics a year or so old. But I found out thnx anyway


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 28, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I’ll be using GA3 (gibberellic acid) to assist in popping the older seed packs.


ever think of using an emory board to sand down the sides of the bean to make it easier to pop, or using a little sugar water or some other sweetener to provide a little energy for old beans?


----------



## Observe & Report (Dec 28, 2017)

Natural mystic lower nug, day 74


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 29, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> ever think of using an emory board to sand down the sides of the bean to make it easier to pop, or using a little sugar water or some other sweetener to provide a little energy for old beans?


Sugar water works fam? Tell me about that method


----------



## HydroChemBot (Dec 29, 2017)

What's up with this A5 Haze xThai dad?


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Sugar water works fam? Tell me about that method


my thought would be the sucrose provides a little energy to help the seedling inside


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 29, 2017)

See the pix bodhi just posted on IG of 
Dread Bread


----------



## Craigson (Dec 29, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> See the pix bodhi just posted on IG of
> Dread Bread


NO, dont have IG.
Can you screenshot n share them here please?


----------



## Observe & Report (Dec 29, 2017)

Was it Bodhi's "Lemon Hashplant" that took 6th in flowers at the 2017 Emerald Cup?


----------



## Serva (Dec 29, 2017)

Lemon G x 88 G13 HP

Lemon G is the pride of Ohio, representing the Midwest among all the Dutch and West Coast strains out there. Potent, well-focused and even, this sativa hybrid is a daughter of Original G13. As this is not a pure sativa, relaxing indica effects tend to show up first after consuming Lemon G. Over time, however, the upbeat, euphoric, and giggly sativa effects begin to emerge. Lemon G is a sociable strain and, as the name suggests, has a strong lemon fragrance. Taste-wise, this strain is fairly mellow and does not necessarily exhibit the strong citrus properties found in its scent.
(Leafly)

But may I ask, is google not working out for you?


----------



## lukio (Dec 29, 2017)

Serva said:


> Lemon G x 88 G13 HP
> 
> Lemon G is the pride of Ohio, representing the Midwest among all the Dutch and West Coast strains out there. Potent, well-focused and even, this sativa hybrid is a daughter of Original G13. As this is not a pure sativa, relaxing indica effects tend to show up first after consuming Lemon G. Over time, however, the upbeat, euphoric, and giggly sativa effects begin to emerge. Lemon G is a sociable strain and, as the name suggests, has a strong lemon fragrance. Taste-wise, this strain is fairly mellow and does not necessarily exhibit the strong citrus properties found in its scent.
> (Leafly)
> ...


sounds good!


----------



## lukio (Dec 29, 2017)

does bodhi ever check in here?


----------



## Serva (Dec 29, 2017)

No, only breedbay.co.uk (but the forum is offline since 2 days, atleast for me)

And IG @plantmoreseed


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 29, 2017)

Serva said:


> Lemon G x 88 G13 HP
> 
> Lemon G is the pride of Ohio, representing the Midwest among all the Dutch and West Coast strains out there. Potent, well-focused and even, this sativa hybrid is a daughter of Original G13. As this is not a pure sativa, relaxing indica effects tend to show up first after consuming Lemon G. Over time, however, the upbeat, euphoric, and giggly sativa effects begin to emerge. Lemon G is a sociable strain and, as the name suggests, has a strong lemon fragrance. Taste-wise, this strain is fairly mellow and does not necessarily exhibit the strong citrus properties found in its scent.
> (Leafly)
> ...


I believe he was asking if it was Bodhi's Lemon Hashplant that came in 6th as opposed to some other breeders Lemon Hashplant. He wasn't asking what Lemon Hashplant was. You may want to fully understand the question before you try laying down an insult.


----------



## Serva (Dec 29, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> Was it Bodhi's "Lemon Hashplant" that took 6th in flowers at the 2017 Emerald Cup?


@Hotwired should have finished his Lemon Hasplants, maybe he could tell us more?!


----------



## Serva (Dec 29, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> I believe he was asking if it was Bodhi's Lemon Hashplant that came in 6th as opposed to some other breeders Lemon Hashplant. He wasn't asking what Lemon Hashplant was. You may want to fully understand the question before you try laying down an insult.


Oh I see! Sorry! English isn‘t my mother tounge, so it was easy for me to get the sentence wrong 

But I don‘t know any other one, with a cross like that.

And I don‘t think that I insulted anyone... yeah, maybe kidding around... nothing more. As you can see, I gave an answer first, before I „insulted“ him!

Edit: but I just found more „Lemon Hashplants“... Lemon Hash Plant is an Indica Dominant Hybrid, this is a true smokers strain. Crossed between Lemon Kush and the infamous OG of the bud world, Hash Plant


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

Well... I just spent another small fortune on beans. 19 packs in total...
3 x Snow Leopard
3 x Boba’s Stash
2 x Golden Triangle
2 x Orange Sunshine
Deep Line Alchemy #2
Dirty Sanchez
Northern Lights #5 
Tigers Milk
Angels Milk
Fantasy Island
Yogi 
Blue Tara
Chem 91 Skunk VA x Talk of Kabul


----------



## lukio (Dec 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Well... I just spent another small fortune on beans. 19 packs in total...
> 3 x Snow Leopard
> 3 x Boba’s Stash
> 2 x Golden Triangle
> ...


ohmyfudgingGod i'm so jealous! nom nom nom


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

lukio said:


> ohmyfudgingGod i'm so jealous! nom nom nom


I just can’t resist a good deal... I’ve spent a crazy amount of cash in December between Seeds and Xmas presents. I think I better slow down in the new year and make my own seeds... lol


----------



## N.R.G. (Dec 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Well... I just spent another small fortune on beans. 19 packs in total...
> 3 x Snow Leopard
> 3 x Boba’s Stash
> 2 x Golden Triangle
> ...


Whoa, where are you finding these rare lines at??


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 29, 2017)

N.R.G. said:


> Whoa, where are you finding these rare lines at??


You don’t want them fam. It’s a supposedly woman selling off her husbands collection because he cheated with a younger broad. I say supposedly because 1. Don’t know if she’s a woman and 2. Don’t know if the beans legit. Because if I had the collection she was selling I would’ve grabbed them before my clothes when I left.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> You don’t want them fam. It’s a supposedly woman selling off her husbands collection because he cheated with a younger broad. I say supposedly because 1. Don’t know if she’s a woman and 2. Don’t know if the beans legit. Because if I had the collection she was selling I would’ve grabbed them before my clothes when I left.


Here we go again


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Here we go again


While you’re still flexing with them get to popping to see if you made a smart investment. By the way that blood orange packed looked i would definitely be popping.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> While you’re still flexing with them get to popping to see if you made a smart investment. By the way that blood orange packed looked i would definitely be popping.


Pretty hard to fake these Drunken Unicorn packs bro.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Pretty hard to fake these Drunken Unicorn packs bro. View attachment 4065081


Lmao right won’t know until you pop instead of post. But if they are fake I think you wouldn’t post them you’ll find another place and try and off them. So good luck


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 29, 2017)

Not saying their fake....but somebody about to get ripped off I think.

Firestax August 17

https://www.firestax.com/live-auctions/viewbids/286/bodhi-drunken-unicorn-full-pack

Different look....


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Lmao right won’t know until you pop instead of post. But if they are fake I think you wouldn’t post them you’ll find another place and try and off them. So good luck


If they are fake then I guess I lose. If they turned out to be fake I wouldn’t be so low to try that on someone else. 
Time will tell. That’s all I can say


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 29, 2017)

I hope they are real. That would be a hell of a score. Just keep an open mind.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Not saying their fake....but somebody about to get ripped off I think.
> 
> Firestax August 17
> 
> ...


I saw those as well. Only Bodhi himself can confirm the Drunken Unicorn packages that say 13 seeds.


----------



## abcdhfhaskjdh (Dec 29, 2017)

Hey hey! Finally got some goods to show off...SSDD @ 9Wks today. Second round of growing om. Im having a bit of trouble finding the butter pheno. Is it more of an indica structure? When does it start smelling like butter? Butter as in creamy and milky. I basically have 3 phenos;

Mid height with dense, triangulat shaped buds. Smells acrid, earthy, hashy and a little sweet. (Tres dawg dominant)

Shorter structure with more bulbous calyxes. Smells of sweet berry kush (bubba dominant?)

Taller structure with a more floral and berry smell. (Blue Moonshine dominant?)

I can take video if it'll help. Even if it doesn't, I wanna share haha. 

Donations to the most helpful member. Lovin Bodhi!


----------



## abcdhfhaskjdh (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## abcdhfhaskjdh (Dec 29, 2017)

Mid height/hashy pheno


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 29, 2017)

i've beat the leaves up a bit,but this goji about to come down.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Pretty hard to fake these Drunken Unicorn packs bro. View attachment 4065081


Fam you can’t see those been repackaged in some reggie nickel bag bags?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Fam you can’t see those been repackaged in some reggie nickel bag bags?


I’ve sent Bodhi a message on IG about them. Hoping he responds. Only he can confirm these odd packages.


----------



## abcdhfhaskjdh (Dec 29, 2017)

Shorter, more bubba dominant


----------



## abcdhfhaskjdh (Dec 29, 2017)

The taller, more moonshine dominant.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I’ve sent Bodhi a message on IG about them. Hoping he responds. Only he can confirm these odd packages.


I surely hope you didn’t gift whomever money on pp fam


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I surely hope you didn’t gift whomever money on pp fam


Not at all. Paid through PP as goods and services with all orders. Protected for 6 months.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Not at all. Paid through PP as goods and services with all orders. Protected for 6 months.


Yo this cane from Shoe aka headiegardens on IG


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo this cane from Shoe aka headiegardens on IG View attachment 4065125


I’ll still see what Bodhi says. I don’t see a reason to fake Drunken Unicorn with those odd packs that say 13.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I’ll still see what Bodhi says. I don’t see a reason to fake Drunken Unicorn with those odd packs that say 13.


Yo fam go DM Shoe on IG and talk with him fam. He’s been dealing with Bodhi and selling Bodhi beans for awhile. Got most of my packs from him.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo fam go DM Shoe on IG and talk with him fam. He’s been dealing with Bodhi and selling Bodhi beans for awhile. Got most of my packs from him. View attachment 4065132


What strain is he talking about?


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> What strain is he talking about?


SoCal Master Kush x Uzbeki Hp


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> SoCal Master Kush x Uzbeki Hp


It’s possible he released more then what SHOE thinks


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> It’s possible he released more then what SHOE thinks


Uzbeki HP was herm prone so he didn’t release it but keep the faith fam and pop them.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 29, 2017)

Yo if you think beans in star baggies from Bodhi is real your sadly mistaken. I hate for people to get scammed but that whole setup sounded like scam from get go


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Yo if you think beans in star baggies from Bodhi is real your sadly mistaken. I hate for people to get scammed but that whole setup sounded like scam from get go


I didn’t buy the Drunken Unicorn as I wanted to see what Bodhi says about it.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Uzbeki HP was herm prone so he didn’t release it but keep the faith fam and pop them.


I’ll pop something that would be unmistakable like my pack of Good Medicine. Have it lab tested after harvest.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 29, 2017)

Prob wouldnt have to go that far, im sure a few peeps could tell you just by the looks of the plant etc... I hope for all everything works out i realy do, but the ducumentary "sour grapes" keeps comming to mind.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Prob wouldnt have to go that far, im sure a few peeps could tell you just by the looks of the plant etc... I hope for all everything works out i realy do, but the ducumentary "sour grapes" keeps comming to mind.


I just don’t see the reason to fake a few packs of Bodhi. She’s selling other stuff in tamper proof packaging too. We will all know for sure in 4 months


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I just don’t see the reason to fake a few packs of Bodhi. She’s selling other stuff in tamper proof packaging too. We will all know for sure in 4 months


It’s not a few packs fam and it’s not like the packs she’s selling you can find anyone with them. Man nobody in this shit would sell you gems for retail nobody. She or whatever the person is was selling Raskal beans for retail. You know how hard it is to find Raskal beans? You know how hard it is to find people with Talk of Kabul from Bodhi. They had 9 packs of master x hp and only 9 was released.. Shit crazy I wish you the best because I know how it feel to take loses.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> It’s not a few packs fam and it’s not like the packs she’s selling you can find anyone with them. Man nobody in this shit would sell you gems for retail nobody. She or whatever the person is was selling Raskal beans for retail. You know how hard it is to find Raskal beans? You know how hard it is to find people with Talk of Kabul from Bodhi. They had 9 packs of master x hp and only 9 was released.. Shit crazy I wish you the best because I know how it feel to take loses.


Ya it would definitely suck if they turn out to be fakes but I took a chance. If they end up being the real deal, I’ll have a gold mine in my fridge.


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 29, 2017)

I know i have seen bodhi packs with 13 on them, either IG or icmag. May or may not mean anything but ive seen them.


----------



## bananaman99 (Dec 29, 2017)

I bought some seeds from her as well, this may sound crazy but I still believe mine are legit. We messaged quite a bit over time and she seemed kind and straightforward to me. I'm thinking her husband maybe got ripped off with those particular bodhi seeds. Shoe is about as good of source as there is so I'm definitely not doubting him and I like to keep an open mind regarding most things. The Bodhi Northern Lights #5, Lucky Charms, and tranquil elephantizer remix packs all have normal 11 seed bodhi labels, all of the seeds look like they came from different plants with the 2 packs of lucky charms seeds being identical. The two packs of Tres Dawg IX and White Dawg also have unique looking seeds and are in tamper proof packs. I went in knowing that these could be fakes and ultimately decided to trust they were real and it was worth the risk for me personally. I don't feel comfortable recommending others to buy after seeing the information provided above but I still feel pretty good about the packs I ordered being legit. If not I was swindled by a true grand master or masters, I would be thoroughly impressed, and hopefully Paypal would refund my money. My biggest worry is still germination rates and then I will worry if they are fake lol. I did pop some free beans that she provided that came from a handwritten pack that her husband probably made himself. 5 of 5 germinated so that was good at least lol. I will post once the plants are up and going to see if some others can chime in on their authenticity.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> I know i have seen bodhi packs with 13 on them, either IG or icmag. May or may not mean anything but ive seen them.


The thing I don’t get is why would she go out of her way to fake 3 Drunken Unicorn packs with the odd blue star packaging. Bodhi must have released them at some point like that.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

bananaman99 said:


> I bought some seeds from her as well, this may sound crazy but I still believe mine are legit. We messaged quite a bit over time and she seemed kind and straightforward to me. I'm thinking her husband maybe got ripped off with those particular bodhi seeds. Shoe is about as good of source as there is so I'm definitely not doubting him and I like to keep an open mind regarding most things. The Bodhi Northern Lights #5, Lucky Charms, and tranquil elephantizer remix packs all have normal 11 seed bodhi labels, all of the seeds look like they came from different plants with the 2 packs of lucky charms seeds being identical. The two packs of Tres Dawg IX and White Dawg also have unique looking seeds and are in tamper proof packs. I went in knowing that these could be fakes and ultimately decided to trust they were real and it was worth the risk for me personally. I don't feel comfortable recommending others to buy after seeing the information provided above but I still feel pretty good about the packs I ordered being legit. If not I was swindled by a true grand master or masters, I would be thoroughly impressed, and hopefully Paypal would refund my money. My biggest worry is still germination rates and then I will worry if they are fake lol. I did pop some free beans that she provided that came from a handwritten pack that her husband probably made himself. 5 of 5 germinated so that was good at least lol. I will post once the plants are up and going to see if some others can chime in on their authenticity.


Why did you decide to pop the free ones? Shoulda popped the Lucky Charms! I was able to snag her last pack of Lucky Charms. Wish I had 2 lol


----------



## bananaman99 (Dec 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Why did you decide to pop the free ones? Shoulda popped the Lucky Charms! I was able to snag her last pack of Lucky Charms. Wish I had 2 lol


Good question. The 5 freebies I popped went into the trash, 25 were included and I doubt I will ever use them as they are not powerful enough to win the battle royale of which strains get grown. I was just worried about how all the seeds were stored, like maybe they got left in a hot car during a move or her husband sabotaged them by putting them in the oven out of spite lol. Again, I like to keep an open mind, and a good way to do that is put yourself in their shoes. If they are indeed fake, and she was more in the know, she should have went for 20 packs of lucky charms! I went back to buy a 3rd pack because my buddy wants some but she was sold out. So he convinced me to give him 6 and I will be popping 12 here in a few weeks. And then I will have 6 to hold onto to help me sleep at night. if they are real!


----------



## HydroChemBot (Dec 29, 2017)

How many seeds were in the NL #5? I'm pretty sure those came 15 in a pack because it was an open pollination.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

bananaman99 said:


> Good question. The 5 freebies I popped went into the trash, 25 were included and I doubt I will ever use them as they are not strong enough to win the battle royale of which strains get grown. I was just worried about how all the seeds were stored, like maybe they got left in a hot car during a move or her husband sabotaged them by putting them in the oven out of spite lol. Again, I like to keep an open mind, and a good way to do that is put yourself in their shoes. If they are indeed fake, and she was more in the know, she should have went for 20 packs of lucky charms! I went back to buy a 3rd pack because my buddy wants some but she was sold out. So he convinced me to give him 6 and I will be popping 12 here in a few weeks. And then I will have 6 to hold onto to help me sleep at night. if they are real!


I’m actually in Ontario Canada so clones are a no go unfortunately. That was actually a good call to pop the freebies just to see if they germinated even if you threw them out. @Weliveinapolicestate popped a pack of Good Medicine (Harlequin x Appalachia) and had 11 for 11 pop, but 2 died in the shell so he was left with 9. Still pretty damn good without using gibberellic acid to assist with germination. I really hope he puts up a Grow journal with them!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> How many seeds were in the NL #5? I'm pretty sure those came 15 in a pack because it was an open pollination.


They came with 15. I scored the last pack of those.


----------



## bananaman99 (Dec 29, 2017)

HydroChemBot said:


> How many seeds were in the NL #5? I'm pretty sure those came 15 in a pack because it was an open pollination.


whoops that label says 15 seeds with 15 in the pack


----------



## bananaman99 (Dec 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I’m actually in Ontario Canada so clones are a no go unfortunately. That was actually a good call to pop the freebies just to see if they germinated even if you threw them out. @Weliveinapolicestate popped a pack of Good Medicine (Harlequin x Appalachia) and had 11 for 11 pop, but 2 died in the shell so he was left with 9. Still pretty damn good without using gibberellic acid to assist with germination. I really hope he puts up a Grow journal with them!


cool good to know


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> SoCal Master Kush x Uzbeki Hp


I think her old list was a mistake. This is her new list. It says she has 9 packs of SoCal Master x Appalachia not the HP


----------



## bananaman99 (Dec 29, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> @bananaman99. Are you in spain ?


Im in Los Angeles, home of the jungle boys.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I think her old list was a mistake. This is her new list. It says she has 9 packs of SoCal Master x Appalachia not the HPView attachment 4065160


Here ya go.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 4065165Here ya go.


Yeah I have that list too but the SoCal Master x U HP isn’t on her new lists.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Yeah I have that list too but the SoCal Master x U HP isn’t on her new lists.


I guess they are gone.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I guess they are gone.


Yeah they definitely not on the updates lists. I want to believe they are all legit. The brave ones taking the chance are either blessed with a gold mine or a bunch of fools. Time will tell


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I’m actually in Ontario Canada so clones are a no go unfortunately. That was actually a good call to pop the freebies just to see if they germinated even if you threw them out. @Weliveinapolicestate popped a pack of Good Medicine (Harlequin x Appalachia) and had 11 for 11 pop, but 2 died in the shell so he was left with 9. Still pretty damn good without using gibberellic acid to assist with germination. I really hope he puts up a Grow journal with them!


I used the oven to help germinate them. Strange but true facts.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> I used the oven to help germinate them. Strange but true facts.


Can you go into more detail? Never heard of any oven method before... I’ve heard about Gibberellic Acid (GA3) to help with older seed germination


----------



## mendokush (Dec 29, 2017)

I personally think that whole situation with that chick selling them beans is suspect. Even if they are legit does it not bother anyone that she is selling off a mans collection??? We only know what she put up on that post (husband ran off) no one knows his side of the story... I try to stay away from situations like this, for all we know she could have ran off on him and stole his collection...


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 29, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Not sure why i still get no response after e mailing her multiple times with a decent purchase order. I did call from the same area code as hers. Have fam that lives in the same town literally. Why cut off all communication after that call ? (No answer multiple times, txts aswell saying who i was) Ill honestly be a lil upset if everything turns out legit and i was just ignored. Ill actually be more upset if she is scamming $ from the canna community for rare (or not) beans is low in my book.
> 
> Plus for what its worth, i know there was a big bust around the same time said husband left. Same area, and also same nationality she says her husband is/was.


She got a new phone dude. She ran outta time on her old one. She rarely responds to email.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 29, 2017)

Long story short I said fuck it I’m just going to use the oven as an incubator in the cool and cold months. It is an older stove with a manual temp selector. I use about 1ml maybe less of hydrogen peroxide to a litre of tap water in a spray bottle, Jiffy pucks, tap water and the oven. It’s no different than using a heating mat and a dome I just get better temperature control and find the seeds start coming up in 26 hours. I don’t have to scuff or soak or anything just wet jiffy pucks, heat, add seeds, more heat. Maybe a little more than that going on but not much.


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 29, 2017)

mendokush said:


> I personally think that whole situation with that chick selling them beans is suspect. Even if they are legit does it not bother anyone that she is selling off a mans collection??? We only know what she put up on that post (husband ran off) no one knows his side of the story... I try to stay away from situations like this, for all we know she could have ran off on him and stole his collection...


I admire this point of view but not going to hold it against anyone for jumping on that shit. At least they are going to people that truly appreciate what they are. And for a fair price.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Dec 29, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Well... I just spent another small fortune on beans. 19 packs in total...
> 3 x Snow Leopard
> 3 x Boba’s Stash
> 2 x Golden Triangle
> ...


damn dude you are killing it with the beans im over here lurking jealous as a mfer hahaha
\hope they real i seen the disputing on them. pray to the seed gods


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 29, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> Natural mystic lower nug, day 74
> 
> View attachment 4064788


you see that nanner middle of pic to the left?


----------



## lukio (Dec 30, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> between Seeds and Xmas presents. I think I better slow dow


tis the season


----------



## hillbill (Dec 30, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> you see that nanner middle of pic to the left?


Sure enough banana Rama!


----------



## Craigson (Dec 30, 2017)

I pride myself in my abilities to read people and situations.
I would be very very surprised if all of these seeds from Mia are not legit.
Maybe the blue star ones got switched baggies at some point but Im pretty positive Mia isnt scamming anyone.
The way our convos went and such she was not doing any funny business.
My little blessings 2s are in the correct packaging and she sold a last pack out from under me by mistake. If she was scamming she wouldnt have only 1 pk of some stuff and 9 packs of others.
I donno Ill eat my words if Im wrong but cmon people. Too many things pointing to it being legit.

Seems just like whiney fan boys hoping its fake just cuz they didnt get in on the action.

I wish I had more room to pop some of em now. Itll be a few months before I get to em.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 30, 2017)

Craigson said:


> I pride myself in my abilities to read people and situations.
> I would be very very surprised if all of these seeds from Mia are not legit.
> Maybe the blue star ones got switched baggies at some point but Im pretty positive Mia isnt scamming anyone.
> The way our convos went and such she was not doing any funny business.
> ...


Same here Craigson. I popped my GDP fems that I’ve been wanting to smoke. I’ll be getting another smaller tent in the spring but that’s not soon enough...
@Weliveinapolicestate did the honours and popped his Good Meds with great germination. We will see in about 4 months if they are the real deal, which I believe they are. I’ve looked at my packages and all the seeds look different and different sizes. If she was scamming, they’d all look the same from a batch of unknown seed.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 30, 2017)

Craigson said:


> I pride myself in my abilities to read people and situations.
> I would be very very surprised if all of these seeds from Mia are not legit.
> Maybe the blue star ones got switched baggies at some point but Im pretty positive Mia isnt scamming anyone.
> The way our convos went and such she was not doing any funny business.
> ...


Whiny fan boys? Man I was the first on off riu that could’ve bought the Seeds fam. My spidey antennas went up when she sent me a pic of herself when I only wanted to buy Seeds. I could careless if they real or fake not my money. Instead of worrying about whiny fam boys get to popping and prove the whiny fan boys wrong. I see some of y’all just jumped off the porch and never been around crackheads because what she pulled on y’all is straight crackhead games. If she can send packs in a star baggie what you think about the other beans!! But good luck


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 30, 2017)

I don’t care what nobody says nobody and I mean no Bean head like myself will leave their prized collection over 10-15 years behind. Man I live in a hurricane State and if one came this way that’s the first thing I’m taking with me. So if y’all believe that Man left Seeds that can auction for thousands and I mean 5 digit thousands I have a Island in Nebraska for sale with a yacht. Scammers pay attention to trends and people know how to scam. They know the Bean biz is at a all time high. But hey I’m a whiny fan boy!!!


----------



## Craigson (Dec 30, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Whiny fan boys? Man I was the first on off riu that could’ve bought the Seeds fam. My spidey antennas went up when she sent me a pic of herself when I only wanted to buy Seeds. I could careless if they real or fake not my money. Instead of worrying about whiny fam boys get to popping and prove the whiny fan boys wrong. I see some of y’all just jumped off the porch and never been around crackheads because what she pulled on y’all is straight crackhead games. If she can send packs in a star baggie what you think about the other beans!! But good luck


And I fully understand your side Vato.
It could go either way here.
Obviously we that bought seeds are gonna be riding the “its real its gotta be cuz I just spent a boatload of cash” train lol
I didnt mean to offend anyone w the ‘fan boy’ thing. There was no point in ppl posting saying that its fake though until we see the seeds grown. All it does is cause shit.

Fingers crossed


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Dec 30, 2017)

Here here lets let the month's pass and see the fire that follows Im tipping its a gold mine... jealous Aussie ova errr


----------



## HydroChemBot (Dec 30, 2017)

It's actually pretty interesting seeing human nature in action with everyone. Some people have been scammed more than others that's pretty obvious. 
Back in the early 2000's the original Overgrow was amazing, I had free beans sent to me all the time.. times change


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 30, 2017)

Bodhi seeds from a certain time line should look like this. If they where already packaged no need to take them out. 

 
Also when it comes to seeds, I have two safe locations, because of love of seeds, so yeah im not leaving those behind.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 30, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> You don’t want them fam. It’s a supposedly woman selling off her husbands collection because he cheated with a younger broad. I say supposedly because 1. Don’t know if she’s a woman and 2. Don’t know if the beans legit. Because if I had the collection she was selling I would’ve grabbed them before my clothes when I left.


Not if you are being threatened with incarceration (what every woman does to keep the kids and money) and let's face it that dude was clearly doing mandatory minimum 10 grows. Beans seem more than legit, chick is a moron for not auctioning.



Vato_504 said:


> Fam you can’t see those been repackaged in some reggie nickel bag bags?


Nope. Looked at huge spreads of beans across an entire room. All different brands all mirror packaging of what they were confirmed by multiple people to be the correct packaging on multiple different brands. It's simple someone is selling them who is straight ignorant and cash hungry. She does not fuckin care for what she has.


----------



## genuity (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm not holding no seeds for 10-15 yrs.... not gonna happen.
All them shits should have been grown.

Has bodhi spoke up on the seed lady you guys are talking about?
He is on it right?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2017)

mendokush said:


> I personally think that whole situation with that chick selling them beans is suspect. Even if they are legit does it not bother anyone that she is selling off a mans collection??? We only know what she put up on that post (husband ran off) no one knows his side of the story... I try to stay away from situations like this, for all we know she could have ran off on him and stole his collection...


Agree 100%. I don't know the whole story, just the posts on this thread. Just seems to be bad ju ju, imo...some chick with a story - who hasn't been there?


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 30, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Not if you are being threatened with incarceration (what every woman does to keep the kids and money) and let's face it that dude was clearly doing mandatory minimum 10 grows. Beans seem more than legit, chick is a moron for not auctioning.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Looked at huge spreads of beans across an entire room. All different brands all mirror packaging of what they were confirmed by multiple people to be the correct packaging on multiple different brands. It's simple someone is selling them who is straight ignorant and cash hungry. She does not fuckin care for what she has.


Man I hate to say this but some of y’all is dumber than a box of rocks. The first rule of scamming is make the target feel sorry for you which she or whatever made y’all do with the sob story of him cheating with a young broad. Left her with the kid. Ight let’s say she is money hungry. Why not come here or icmag with a bigger Bodhi following? Why not go to IG with a bigger following of the brands she had? You now why that shit wouldn’t have flew. So go to a small town where the people is green and it’ll work and it did. Bout time y’all figure it was a sham she’ll be long gone with the bread.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 30, 2017)

And one more thing and I’ll leave it alone. You know what sold it more because she’s a nice looking white woman. If that was a woman of any other race people would’ve been hesitant and did all kinds of digging. So it would’nt have sold as easy and a nice looking, scorned, heart broken white woman.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> And one more thing and I’ll leave it alone. You know what sold it more because she’s a nice looking white woman. If that was a woman of any other race people would’ve been hesitant and did all kinds of digging. So it would’nt have sold as easy and a nice looking, scorned, heart broken white woman.


Hey amigo...do you have a link to the original post with the pic and sob story?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 30, 2017)

genuity said:


> I'm not holding no seeds for 10-15 yrs.... not gonna happen.
> All them shits should have been grown.
> 
> Has bodhi spoke up on the seed lady you guys are talking about?
> He is on it right?


Thats what i dont understand-if dude had all that gold -pop that shit


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 30, 2017)

https://overgrow.com/t/huge-cache-of-seeds-left-behind-what-to-do/5648


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> https://overgrow.com/t/huge-cache-of-seeds-left-behind-what-to-do/5648


Didn't see it - just a trading thread, but not the Bodhi babe, amigo.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 30, 2017)

Check this link https://overgrow.com/t/huge-cache-of-seeds-left-behind-what-to-do/5648


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 30, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> The thing I don’t get is why would she go out of her way to fake 3 Drunken Unicorn packs with the odd blue star packaging. Bodhi must have released them at some point like that.


Hey brother, while I was skeptical about the whole thing, I decided not to make any more comments because it is not my $$$ or business BUT once I saw that star pack I just had to let you folks know that within the last 6 months or so I was reading a Bodhi thread somewhere and a person received a very strange baggie with Bodhi seeds that was not "normal" from what they had received before. Bodhi himself came into the thread and said" sorry about that" I had ran out of my normal baggies and had to use some novelty baggies, I think he said head shop novelty baggies if my old mind remembers properly. So there is that.


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 30, 2017)

i hope they're real.must've been quite a woman to leave your wife,child,house,$$$ in seeds/equipment.if it is a scam though,why not just say the dude is deceased?


----------



## Bubba's girl (Dec 30, 2017)

Anybody grown out Lavender Aura? Or is that a new release? Looking for something super fruity, will probably be getting the Blue Sunshine as well.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 30, 2017)

Useful said:


> Hey brother, while I was skeptical about the whole thing, I decided not to make any more comments because it is not my $$$ or business BUT once I saw that star pack I just had to let you folks know that within the last 6 months or so I was reading a Bodhi thread somewhere and a person received a very strange baggie with Bodhi seeds that was not "normal" from what they had received before. Bodhi himself came into the thread and said" sorry about that" I had ran out of my normal baggies and had to use some novelty baggies, I think he said head shop novelty baggies if my old mind remembers properly. So there is that.


Thanks for that info Useful. That is very helpful. I honestly think they are legit and that Bodhi used those bags as well. I’ve asked B on IG about the blue star baggies, but he does say no DMs, so I probably won’t get a response.
Again, very helpful brother. Thanks again!


----------



## bananaman99 (Dec 30, 2017)

I put a good bit of thought into the efforts and money it would take to make such a scam. If its a scam we are talking about "a beautiful mind" type intellect, like true greatness. I'm kind of hoping it is a scam because I would be honored to be in the presence of that type of greatness. It would take a a ridiculous amount of money, research, and resources, to the point where the cost is extremely high all for a few customers and a few thousand dollars? If she is smart enough to put together impossibly meticulously weathered packaging and an incredible scam then she is for damn sure smart enough to realize that the time, money, and effort to gather and create everything is not going to be worth the money that comes in. I for one would never go through that effort because I know in the end I'd lose on money/time unless I went for higher prices or more rare seeds. Even if she just happened to have a shitload of real empty seedbags or owned a print shop with every label known to man its still too much work for sales that might not be there. And then add to the fact that she only has a few months window to sell some seeds before people realize they are fake. Its just an awful, awful, extremely awful business plan/scam, just not financially viable, she has like 3 months to find and convince buyers (I'm guessing there are like 10 of us) to sell seeds too. Not close to worth the time and effort creating the scam.

That being said buy at your own risk thats for damn sure!!!!!

Lavender Aura sounds like a winner to me! Never seen it though.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 30, 2017)

Bubba's girl said:


> Anybody grown out Lavender Aura? Or is that a new release? Looking for something super fruity, will probably be getting the Blue Sunshine as well.


I saw some pictures on IG and if was the frostiest Bodhi strain I’ve seen.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 30, 2017)

Time will tell with "Mia". I'm no fool and have done much research. At most "some" of the packs could be fakes but as pointed out this would be a year+ long project to fake so accurately. Packaging is all correct. Also snagged the NL5 with the 15 seeds. She's also slanging a bunch of stuff that is unopened from other breeders. Shit she even has old H and L packs of an unreleased strain with little demand from such a legendary forum breeder - from similar time period as a lot of these releases.

I'll be throwing some Cheech Wizard and Ancient OG down in the next day or two so if she's scamming we'll find out in the next couple months...


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 30, 2017)

For me the risk is worth the reward. 300 bucks for 5 packs isn't gonna kill me. Will keep y'all updated. The skeptism has pushed these beans to the front of the que


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Check this link https://overgrow.com/t/huge-cache-of-seeds-left-behind-what-to-do/5648


Thanks. That's a roller coaster to follow. They believe her, then they don't, then some get packs, then she returns in glory...that's as far as I got so far. Better than a $1.00 novel for sure.


----------



## genuity (Dec 30, 2017)

Could be scare tactics.... Like fisherman and they fishing spots...


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 30, 2017)

H and L's East coast sour diesel x Appalachia was a herm fest and idk who in their right mind would fake that. Maybe I'm fixating on something stupid but little things like that lead me to believe it.

It has certainly been fun to follow the madness as I've been hanging around that thread since she first opened shop. Was one of the first to jump on and grab ancient Og, lucky charms and now Cali yo, NL5 and Cheech. The entertainment is almost worth it... will be fun to test these out either way so no one else is scammed if it does come to that..


----------



## genuity (Dec 30, 2017)

All the lucky charms I did had that marshmallow smell.. so that will be a easy one to test out for sure..imo


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> H and L's East coast sour diesel x Appalachia was a herm fest and idk who in their right mind would fake that.
> The entertainment is almost worth it....


If I were a betting guy, I'd bet 60% of my stash on the beans being legit.

I'd bet the other 40% that the 'hubby' has a completely different version of the story, and she's no innocent babe in beans. Bros before.....well, you know.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 30, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks. That's a roller coaster to follow. They believe her, then they don't, then some get packs, then she returns in glory...that's as far as I got so far. Better than a $1.00 novel for sure.


Was a good afternoon read for me as well


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 30, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Time will tell with "Mia". I'm no fool and have done much research. At most "some" of the packs could be fakes but as pointed out this would be a year+ long project to fake so accurately. Packaging is all correct. Also snagged the NL5 with the 15 seeds. She's also slanging a bunch of stuff that is unopened from other breeders. Shit she even has old H and L packs of an unreleased strain with little demand from such a legendary forum breeder - from similar time period as a lot of these releases.
> 
> I'll be throwing some Cheech Wizard and Ancient OG down in the next day or two so if she's scamming we'll find out in the next couple months...


It’d be great if you’d start a Grow journal so we can follow along


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 30, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> If I were a betting guy, I'd bet 60% of my stash on the beans being legit.
> 
> I'd bet the other 40% that the 'hubby' has a completely different version of the story, and she's no innocent babe in beans. Bros before.....well, you know.


His loss is unfortunately the gambling mans gain


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 30, 2017)

How much you wanna bet despite all the uproar all this free advertising puts her out of stock... lol  I'm obviously no better.

I know you B fiends are thinking about it... this was the ending to her genius scam all along!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 30, 2017)

He got busted and needs lawyer $. Hes behind the scenes pulling the strings.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 30, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> And one more thing and I’ll leave it alone. You know what sold it more because she’s a nice looking white woman. If that was a woman of any other race people would’ve been hesitant and did all kinds of digging. So it would’nt have sold as easy and a nice looking, scorned, heart broken white woman.


U full of shit on that comment man race aint have shit to do with her selling or not selling those beans.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 30, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> U full of shit on that comment man race aint have shit to do with her selling or not selling those beans.


Like time I checked we all had our own opinion. Like I said for a scam like that to work it’ll only work with a white woman. I know it’s hard to admit that but I’ll stick with what I said. Tell me this why would she send out pics to the buyers and post her pic on OG if all she wanted to do was sell seeds? I’ll wait!!


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 30, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Like time I checked we all had our own opinion. Like I said for a scam like that to work it’ll only work with a white woman. I know it’s hard to admit that but I’ll stick with what I said. Tell me this why would she send out pics to the buyers and post her pic on OG if all she wanted to do was sell seeds? I’ll wait!!


Every one is allowed to have an opinion but it truly dont matter about her race. Men will run to a lady if they see her in distress plan and simple. Im with you that its a scam just seems off to me but to say cause she's a white lady is absurd. If it was a dude everyone would have wanted disounts and he would of had a lot harder time selling them.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 30, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Every one is allowed to have an opinion but it truly dont matter about her race. Men will run to a lady if they see her in distress plan and simple. Im with you that its a scam just seems off to me but to say cause she's a white lady is absurd. If it was a dude everyone would have wanted disounts and he would of had a lot harder time selling them.


Fam I’m sitting back eating popcorn drinking egg nog waiting for the dust to settle. One thing nobody that bought the seeds is saying is that her number is changed now. If she’s legit why change the number. Plus I know somebody from her same home town that was gonna buy all the Bodhi stock but she cut ties once that person told her they was in the same area..


----------



## bananaman99 (Dec 30, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> And one more thing and I’ll leave it alone. You know what sold it more because she’s a nice looking white woman. If that was a woman of any other race people would’ve been hesitant and did all kinds of digging. So it would’nt have sold as easy and a nice looking, scorned, heart broken white woman.


Probably didn't hurt lol, but I buy a lot of stuff from people without knowing what race or gender they are and am a trusting person for the most part. I had very few questions for her or how the seeds were obtained, even though she provided it, I was straightforward as my mind was already made up. I heavily inspected the photos and the information provided from forums and her emails and made my decision in confidence. Im no oddsmaker but I do like to gamble and I think the odds of them being legit definitely outweigh them being fake. I work in film/tv and basically fake stuff and try to make it look real for a living and there is a lot that goes into it. The small, almost unnoticeable details are the key. Of course I could be out some cash, especially buying non tamper proof packs from an individual, but easily worth the risk for myself and it'll be a good lesson learned if its fake.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 30, 2017)

bananaman99 said:


> Probably didn't hurt lol, but I buy a lot of stuff from people without knowing what race or gender they are and am a trusting person for the most part. I had very few questions for her or how the seeds were obtained, even though she provided it, I was straightforward as my mind was already made up. I heavily inspected the photos and the information provided from forums and her emails and made my decision in confidence. Im no oddsmaker but I do like to gamble and I think the odds of them being legit definitely outweigh them being fake. I work in film/tv and basically fake stuff and try to make it look real for a living and there is a lot that goes into it. The small, almost unnoticeable details are the key. Of course I could be out some cash, especially buying non tamper proof packs from an individual, but easily worth the risk for myself and it'll be a good lesson learned if its fake.


I like to gamble on sports or poker at least I can win. Don’t like to gamble my money on wishes or maybes but like I told gorilla and the rest good luck. We’ll know something by March or April if they are legit. And if they are legit I’ll be the first one I’m line to say y’all won fam. But if they are fake these jokes will fly


----------



## bananaman99 (Dec 30, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I like to gamble on sports or poker at least I can win. Don’t like to gamble my money on wishes or maybes but like I told gorilla and the rest good luck. We’ll know something by March or April if they are legit. And if they are legit I’ll be the first one I’m line to say y’all won fam. But if they are fake these jokes will fly


Yea risky for sure, especially when you can go to a real seed bank and not worry.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 30, 2017)

bananaman99 said:


> Yea risky for sure, especially when you can go to a real seed bank and not worry.





Vato_504 said:


> I like to gamble on sports or poker at least I can win. Don’t like to gamble my money on wishes or maybes but like I told gorilla and the rest good luck. We’ll know something by March or April if they are legit. And if they are legit I’ll be the first one I’m line to say y’all won fam. But if they are fake these jokes will fly


Ponder me this, how will anyone be able to tell if those plants are real or fake,

Marijuana plants look like well; marijuana plants.

The reason why I would not purchase those seeds, because of how they were obtained and the guise she is selling them under. 

Any of you imagine a wife or girlfriend selling off your collection and people running to buy it


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Tell me this why would she send out pics to the buyers and post her pic on OG if all she wanted to do was sell seeds? I’ll wait!!


I know, right? She also posted pics of her digs; different rooms, furniture and stuff. Interesting sales technique for sure.



Lightgreen2k said:


> The reason why I would not purchase those seeds, because of how they were obtained and the guise she is selling them under.
> 
> Any of you imagine a wife or girlfriend selling off your collection and people running to buy it


I know, right? Bros before.....well....you know.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 30, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Ponder me this, how will anyone be able to tell if those plants are real or fake,
> 
> Marijuana plants look like well; marijuana plants.
> 
> ...


Good Medicine will test with high CBD. If she swapped with regular old beans, a lot of strains out there are lucky to have over 1% CBD. We will definitely know.
She never advertised them as Good Medicine either. She had listed as Harlequin. She didn’t know what she had...

Also Deep Line Alchemy #2 was advertised as Black Afghan x 88g13/hp (which I scooped all 4 packs lol)


----------



## Serva (Dec 30, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Every one is allowed to have an opinion but it truly dont matter about her race. Men will run to a lady if they see her in distress plan and simple. Im with you that its a scam just seems off to me but to say cause she's a white lady is absurd. If it was a dude everyone would have wanted disounts and he would of had a lot harder time selling them.


I think @Vato_504 is absolutely right. I consider myself as misanthrope, because humans are like that! I have not seen this woman yet (and yes a beautiful young woman, is getting more attraction, that an ugly one! And here in europe atleast racism is even more common!), just read the first 10 comments of her, when I stopped. Because it‘s really sad, how she is presenting herself to the community! That are no stories, someone needs to publish like that, if they are true or not.

„Hey hey, it‘s me. My husband tried to kill me! Please help me now!“


Really?!  I think she missed the right place to report her story... should go to the police next time, atleast this would work out in europe... maybe america is different. Idk...


Where I live, it‘s common that a gang is taking young woman to beg on the streets... when I see a helpless woman now, I can‘t imagine she is really in need, because so many are betraying. Sad world!

But I am still trying! I am always carrying cookies with me (or other food) to hand them out  But I would never give them my money!


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 30, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Ponder me this, how will anyone be able to tell if those plants are real or fake,
> 
> Marijuana plants look like well; marijuana plants.
> 
> ...


I can tell the difference between different cuts of the same strain. Even without personal intimate knowledge of a strain, just the growers on this thread could accurately identify genetics with a few examples. Some easier than others. Unlabeled bags of seeds from unknown sources, different story. If you know what youre starting with or think youre starting with, ID should be pretty easy.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 30, 2017)

Popem,, Pop them all ! Make f2s and spead the love. That was my plan anyways. That the only way to clear any bad juju if so be the case. 

This matter should have its own thread.


----------



## Serva (Dec 30, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Popem,, Pop them all ! Make f2s and spead the love. That was my plan anyways. That the only way to clear any bad juju if so be the case.
> 
> This matter should have its own thread.


Like this -> https://overgrow.com/t/huge-cache-of-seeds-left-behind-what-to-do/ ?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 30, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Good Medicine will test with high CBD. If she swapped with regular old beans, a lot of strains out there are lucky to have over 1% CBD. We will definitely know.
> She never advertised them as Good Medicine either. She had listed as Harlequin. She didn’t know what she had...
> 
> Also Deep Line Alchemy #2 was advertised as Black Afghan x 88g13/hp (which I scooped all 4 packs lol)


Deep line Alchemy #2 ya say......ya got 4 packs!! Hell I will take one for the team and test a pack for ya!!!! HEHE


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 30, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man I hate to say this but some of y’all is dumber than a box of rocks. The first rule of scamming is make the target feel sorry for you which she or whatever made y’all do with the sob story of him cheating with a young broad. Left her with the kid. Ight let’s say she is money hungry. Why not come here or icmag with a bigger Bodhi following? Why not go to IG with a bigger following of the brands she had? You now why that shit wouldn’t have flew. So go to a small town where the people is green and it’ll work and it did. Bout time y’all figure it was a sham she’ll be long gone with the bread.


That makes a lot of sense until you consider how much fuckin time would have to be spent and money on attempting to make packaging of 30+ companies easy and probably thousand packs of beans...She would have ended up better off at mcdonalds even without having to do a shit load of research copying to make all the packages right.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 30, 2017)

One good thing though. If they do end up being bunk. I am fairly sure they can get there $ back if paid through paypal (non gift) . 95% Of the time they side with the buyer no matter what. Now it being canna seeds may be a grey area ? But i dont "think" it would matter.


----------



## Craigson (Dec 30, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> That makes a lot of sense until you consider how much fuckin time would have to be spent and money on attempting to make packaging of 30+ companies easy and probably thousand packs of beans...She would have ended up better off at mcdonalds even without having to do a shit load of research copying to make all the packages right.


If its fake then its more likely that the beans were popped long ago and she just filled the empty packs w random beans


----------



## Craigson (Dec 30, 2017)

Craigson said:


> If its fake then its more likely that the beans were popped long ago and she just filled the empty packs w random beans


At least the unsealed ones like bodhi


----------



## Craigson (Dec 30, 2017)

Im growin 4 phenos of goji now from Glg.
Ill pop the pack of goji i got from her next and ill know within 3-4 wks of poppin em if theyre real


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 30, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> That makes a lot of sense until you consider how much fuckin time would have to be spent and money on attempting to make packaging of 30+ companies easy and probably thousand packs of beans...She would have ended up better off at mcdonalds even without having to do a shit load of research copying to make all the packages right.


I see you’re a Rhodes scholar. Why buy new labels with all of the packs she’s selling isn’t tamper proof? Damn that would be hard to A. Get a pound of mids or reggie and swap the beans out or B just pack bulk bird seeds off eBay for the low. That would be super hard!! Never thought of that. But look at it this way too. In the thread on OG she said her hubby was well known on the canna scene forums. How many friends you think he had in the years he was on there that alerted him his broad was selling off his prized collection for pennies. That’s why it’s good to use that third eye god blessed us with called common sense!!!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 30, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> One good thing though. If they do end up being bunk. I am fairly sure they can get there $ back if paid through paypal (non gift) . 95% Of the time they side with the buyer no matter what. Now it being canna seeds may be a grey area ? But i dont "think" it would matter.


I payed with PP under goods and services, so it should be protected, since cannabis seeds are legal in Canada.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 30, 2017)

Could all be f2s and who would be the wiser ?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 30, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> It’d be great if you’d start a Grow journal so we can follow along


Planning on it. Will keep you all updated... 



Lightgreen2k said:


> Ponder me this, how will anyone be able to tell if those plants are real or fake,
> 
> Marijuana plants look like well; marijuana plants.


By that logic who knows what ANYTHING we buy is legit? That's the gamble we take with any beans we didn't make ourselves.

Phenotypic expression for most varieties is enough to tell if a plant is of a certain lineage...not all but most. I bet I could pick these Cheech Wizard out perfectly when I grow them... from all I've seen pretty distinct OG like structure. The Ancient OG I'm growing alongside I'm a bit less sure of but there's a lot of pics to compare to.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 30, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Could all be f2s and who would be the wiser ?


For 70 a pack... I'd be OK with it.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 30, 2017)

Yeah me to kinda.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 30, 2017)

@Vato_504. Did you read the post from @Useful that Bodhi admitted on another forum to using different unusual reggie packaging because he ran out? I think that’s what happened when he bagged those Drunken Unicorn.
Also. Those SoCal Master x Ubek HP were a release of 30 packs, not 19.

• SoCal Master Kush x Uzbekistani Hashplant
the suge pure kush cut x uzbekistani hashplant was such a hit that i thought it would be fun to release a limited edition remix using the so cal master kush instead. the so cal master kush is very simmillar to bubba kush and pure kush, most likely a close relative. some people think the socal master is the best of the bunch, a little more stretchy than the bubba, and a little more incense than the pk, but still with that deep spicy wrap around cali og effect. vigor and yeild should be vastly improved, with new terpene accents from the musky fruity uzbek, and as a bonus making f2's should unlock a treasure chest of central asian and southern californian cannabis history.... enjoy my friends... exotic kushy floral fruity elite x landrace f1 30 packs limited edition!


----------



## bananaman99 (Dec 30, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I see you’re a Rhodes scholar. Why buy new labels with all of the packs she’s selling isn’t tamper proof? Damn that would be hard to A. Get a pound of mids or reggie and swap the beans out or B just pack bulk bird seeds off eBay for the low. That would be super hard!! Never thought of that. But look at it this way too. In the thread on OG she said her hubby was well known on the canna scene forums. How many friends you think he had in the years he was on there that alerted him his broad was selling off his prized collection for pennies. That’s why it’s good to use that third eye god blessed us with called common sense!!!


Common sense...The majority of people in the world think its common sense to not smoke pot...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 30, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Im growin 4 phenos of goji now from Glg.
> Ill pop the pack of goji i got from her next and ill know within 3-4 wks of poppin em if theyre real


Poppin some gogi in the spring. Cant wait ! Any tips ?


----------



## Craigson (Dec 30, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Poppin some gogi in the spring. Cant wait ! Any tips ?


Hmm nothin specific. I use nectar for the gods and been going well.
I topped all 3 females and they are now in a scrog. I had 1 wide leaf, one narrow 9leaf, and 1 medium leaves.i have 1 ‘totem pole’ and it didnt do as well being topped but not horrible by any means.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 30, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Poppin some gogi in the spring. Cant wait ! Any tips ?


Here’s a great tip. Buy some more haha. I hear it’s bomb. I’ve got myself 3 packs before they become extinct F1s. I may buy another pack before they are gone.


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 30, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Hmm nothin specific. I use nectar for the gods and been going well.
> I topped all 3 females and they are now in a scrog. I had 1 wide leaf, one narrow 9leaf, and 1 medium leaves.i have 1 ‘totem pole’ and it didnt do as well being topped but not horrible by any means.


Nectar fam and bodhi gear. Killer combo. You get a gold star!


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 30, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Hmm nothin specific. I use nectar for the gods and been going well.
> I topped all 3 females and they are now in a scrog. I had 1 wide leaf, one narrow 9leaf, and 1 medium leaves.i have 1 ‘totem pole’ and it didnt do as well being topped but not horrible by any means.


I have 2 cuts that were given to me that throw only 1s and 3s. Is that normal?


----------



## Chef420 (Dec 30, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Hmm nothin specific. I use nectar for the gods and been going well.
> I topped all 3 females and they are now in a scrog. I had 1 wide leaf, one narrow 9leaf, and 1 medium leaves.i have 1 ‘totem pole’ and it didnt do as well being topped but not horrible by any means.


I have 3 in veg unsexed. 2 wide leaf and 1 narrow leaf.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 31, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Planning on it. Will keep you all updated...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No buy that logic when we purchase from the seedbank or given beabs direct we know it is legit. Moresoe the later. 

I want too see them grown out..


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 31, 2017)

Goji og, 1s and 3s  last nights bean pop. Little birdie gave me these. Fuckin cool ass little bird.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 31, 2017)

That collection(handled properly) probably had more value than my retirement fund. 

Imagine the feeling of finding out it's been parted out at cost.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 31, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> That collection(handled properly) probably had more value than my retirement fund.
> 
> Imagine the feeling of finding out it's been parted out at cost.


The ex husband is in jail right now, from what I gather. He may even kill her when he gets out once he finds out. I counted 320 packs of Bodhi alone. He was one serious collector.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 31, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> No buy that logic when we purchase from the seedbank or given beabs direct we know it is legit. Moresoe the later.
> 
> I want too see them grown out..


I hear you... I only buy from breeders and seedbanks I trust. However you've been around a minute and probably know there's many snakes in the grass in this community and not always easy to tell. No way of knowing anything you get is legitimate... Fake cuts/renamed cuts have been an issue for years so I'm sure it's no difference with the seed game. I'd guarantee at least a 1/4 of the breeders out there have crosses with fake cuts, mislabeled genetics etc... sometimes unknowingly even. Only way to be sure will be when the whole "genome project" genetic mapping takes off and can accurately test for the "DNA" of the strain.

I'm a bit old school in that it used to be no strains just "good pot" and "mids" lol. So I won't sweat it too much as long as I get some good plants. On the other hand ill be far more happy if they are what they're supposed to be. We shall see!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 31, 2017)

Space Monkey ASS! How does that sound? Nice ASS at 28 in the tent, pollen in the Smidget. May turn the little soldiers loose but not yet sure. My ASS is showing frost nicely early and really nice branching. I may just do it so I can say MonkeyASS all the time.

SourButter x g13/hp is great in the evening and tends to put me in one place for a while. Hashy and earthy with something volatile. Every once in a while there is a sour note that wrinkles my nose. Hits hard and fast and similar to Secret Chief which is SFV OG x g13/hp. Same really red pistils and tight nugs and slightly less couchlock. Quite similar which is not a bad thing. The seeds came from GLG as a freebie.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 31, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Space Monkey ASS! How does that sound? Nice ASS at 28 in the tent, pollen in the Smidget. May turn the little soldiers loose but not yet sure. My ASS is showing frost nicely early and really nice branching. I may just do it so I can say MonkeyASS all the time.
> 
> SourButter x g13/hp is great in the evening and tends to put me in one place for a while. Hashy and earthy with something volatile. Every once in a while there is a sour note that wrinkles my nose. Hits hard and fast and similar to Secret Chief which is SFV OG x g13/hp. Same really red pistils and tight nugs and slightly less couchlock. Quite similar which is not a bad thing. The seeds came from GLG as a freebie.


Monkey ASS is a sweet name for the cross


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 31, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I hear you... I only buy from breeders and seedbanks I trust. However you've been around a minute and probably know there's many snakes in the grass in this community and not always easy to tell. No way of knowing anything you get is legitimate... Fake cuts/renamed cuts have been an issue for years so I'm sure it's no difference with the seed game. I'd guarantee at least a 1/4 of the breeders out there have crosses with fake cuts, mislabeled genetics etc... sometimes unknowingly even. Only way to be sure will be when the whole "genome project" genetic mapping takes off and can accurately test for the "DNA" of the strain.
> 
> I'm a bit old school in that it used to be no strains just "good pot" and "mids" lol. So I won't sweat it too much as long as I get some good plants. On the other hand ill be far more happy if they are what they're supposed to be. We shall see!


At the end of the day, the buyers know what pretense it was sold under. 

A comment or two before yours said the husband might kill her when he finds out. . Maybe no kill her, waterboard her..


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 31, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> @Vato_504. Did you read the post from @Useful that Bodhi admitted on another forum to using different unusual reggie packaging because he ran out? I think that’s what happened when he bagged those Drunken Unicorn.
> Also. Those SoCal Master x Ubek HP were a release of 30 packs, not 19.
> 
> • SoCal Master Kush x Uzbekistani Hashplant
> the suge pure kush cut x uzbekistani hashplant was such a hit that i thought it would be fun to release a limited edition remix using the so cal master kush instead. the so cal master kush is very simmillar to bubba kush and pure kush, most likely a close relative. some people think the socal master is the best of the bunch, a little more stretchy than the bubba, and a little more incense than the pk, but still with that deep spicy wrap around cali og effect. vigor and yeild should be vastly improved, with new terpene accents from the musky fruity uzbek, and as a bonus making f2's should unlock a treasure chest of central asian and southern californian cannabis history.... enjoy my friends... exotic kushy floral fruity elite x landrace f1 30 packs limited edition!


Lol what’s the odds of somebody getting 9 packs of a limited release? It’s hard now to get 2 or 3 of a limited release and he got 9. But hey I don’t know nothing I’m just enjoying the show. If I spent as much money as you I surely wouldn’t be popping no CBD shit. Pop the exclusives and see if they legit or you’re scared of the results??


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 31, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> At the end of the day, the buyers know what pretense it was sold under.
> 
> A comment or two before yours said the husband might kill her when he finds out. . Maybe no kill her, waterboard her..


Oh shit, thats dark. Some mr blonde shit. Here i am, stuuck in the middle with you


----------



## N.R.G. (Dec 31, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> The ex husband is in jail right now, from what I gather. He may even kill her when he gets out once he finds out. I counted 320 packs of Bodhi alone. He was one serious collector.


I have no way of knowing if she is legit but it is highly possible both ways, either a very good scam or a bitter ex wife. You know the saying " Hell hath no fury like a woman's scorn". Believe me, I left an ex one time for a much younger woman and that ex did everything in her power to hurt and ruin me once she was in the anger stage of the process. We were not even married so I can only imagine this lady's feelings if it's legit after that many years of marriage. Heck that's a huge chunk of your life. Pop some beans and let's see if it's legit!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 31, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Lol what’s the odds of somebody getting 9 packs of a limited release? It’s hard now to get 2 or 3 of a limited release and he got 9. But hey I don’t know nothing I’m just enjoying the show. If I spent as much money as you I surely wouldn’t be popping no CBD shit. Pop the exclusives and see if they legit or you’re scared of the results??


Ive only got room for 9 plants. Space is already taken up


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Lol what’s the odds of somebody getting 9 packs of a limited release? It’s hard now to get 2 or 3 of a limited release and he got 9. But hey I don’t know nothing I’m just enjoying the show. If I spent as much money as you I surely wouldn’t be popping no CBD shit. Pop the exclusives and see if they legit or you’re scared of the results??


Just saying,back then. That's how things went,lots of growers was buying multiple packs of the same strain...

So that part is not hard to believe imo..


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 31, 2017)

genuity said:


> Just saying,back then. That's how things went,lots of growers was buying multiple packs of the same strain...
> 
> So that part is not hard to believe imo..


He only got 4 of the DLA#2, so he wasn’t as lucky with that one. It also, was a 29 pack release. Big Sur Holy Bud he got 3 packs of a 30 pack release.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 31, 2017)

Anybody wanna buy my Bodhi collection for retail about 50 packs


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Anybody wanna buy my Bodhi collection for retail about 50 packs


Clusterfunk?☻☻☻☻☻☻☻


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Dec 31, 2017)

My take on it is he got busted, n it's easier to sell them with the present story.

I'm 100% they are legit.

I compared a pack of TEr that Ive had in my stash to this one I just bought. Beans are identical.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 31, 2017)

Mr.Estrain said:


> My take on it is he got busted, n it's easier to sell them with the present story.
> 
> I'm 100% they are legit.
> 
> I compared a pack of TEr that Ive had in my stash to this one I just bought. Beans are identical.


Gotta pic that shows the identical-ness of these beans?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 31, 2017)

I'd hate to need a couple grand more than my seed collection...

Especially when I could just pop a pack and get a couple grand


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 31, 2017)

I see everyone saying he got busted. Do y’all know his name to google his arrest? What’s his charges? Because if it’s petty shit I’d rather sit in that bitch then sell my shit. And if anyone ever been to jail before you’ll probably wind up sitting anyway if you went to jail over the holidays!! No judges to sign bonds but hey I’m a country boy from the south!!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 31, 2017)

Who wants my only packs of Skunk 91 and Lucky 13?  Retail for both packs


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 31, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I see everyone saying he got busted. Do y’all know his name to google his arrest? What’s his charges? Because if it’s petty shit I’d rather sit in that bitch then sell my shit. And if anyone ever been to jail before you’ll probably wind up sitting anyway if you went to jail over the holidays!! No judges to sign bonds but hey I’m a country boy from the south!!


He went to jail on the assault case apparently


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 31, 2017)

That may be why she wldnt answer calls from same area code, then right after changed #s. She may have thought it was him calling ??


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 31, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> That may be why she wldnt answer my calls from same area code, then right after changed #s. She may have thought i was him calling ??


Anything is possibly brother. Still waiting for her to reply to my text lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 31, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> He went to jail on the assault case apparently


Lmao


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 31, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> The ex husband is in jail right now, from what I gather. He may even kill her when he gets out once he finds out


Yeah...she looked absolutely terrified in that pic, smiling..taking brownies out of the oven....hustling his beans....naming his online handle.......poor thing !


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 31, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah...she looked absolutely terrified in that pic, smiling..taking brownies out of the oven....hustling his beans....naming his online handle.......poor thing !


Thou we walk with blinders on. Only when we walk into a wall will they fall off!!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 31, 2017)

More drama than I can deal with but I might not want someone to someday know who's address those seeds went to. If it's bogus wouldn't a story that she is selling them for him while he is locked up be better?

I try to stay as far away from involvements with fighting and estranged lovers or spouses or partners in any way. Safety first.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 31, 2017)

That Space Monkey got a little ASS JUST NOW,


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 31, 2017)

hillbill said:


> That Space Monkey got a little ASS JUST NOW,


You know, if youre looking for someone to test some beanz for you....just sayin


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 31, 2017)

Either way, that was a long eventful read in that thread. She disappeared when everyone was chasing her with fire and pitchforks.....and then the beans started rolling in and everyone loved her again lmao. I cant say I feel the story is 100% but I think if it is legit, there are a lot of folks that took advantage of her and it became evident to her. Folks were literally harassing her for the beans. I think she got in over her head and realized this when her phone was ringing and chiming every 5 minutes after word got out about the collection shes selling off. I'd change my # too.


----------



## Shmozz (Dec 31, 2017)

About to drop some new bodhi! I've got Cherry Sunshine, Snow Lotus BX, and Apollo 13 f4's about to get wet. Haven't seen anyone grow the Snow Lotus BX on here, but if someone has... Let me know what you got from em'! I'm hoping there's some fire in them beans, cause I just got a little Christmas present for myself to really get at it in 2018. 

A little clone/seedling tent to start a semi-perpetual grow going. And a new set of 200w Cobs from timber to blast my 32"x32" into hyperdrive. Going to be a good year!

Really can't wait to see what the Apollo seeds have in them. I know everyone and their momma wanted a pack, so hopefully I can do them justice


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Dec 31, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Gotta pic that shows the identical-ness of these beans?


No sorry lol

I could really care less what others think tbh. I'm satisfied. I got those so I could compare n know somewhat for sure.I'm only putting my. 02 on this cause it's gotten out of control Imo. 

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.... N im sure you all know the rest. 
Hopefully we can all put this to rest or discuss it in the appropriate thread. 

Happy new years all


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 31, 2017)

lukio said:


> great growin! another space monkey looker! i'd be tempted to run another pack one day
> 
> @MustangStudFarm haha!


Thnx homie


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 31, 2017)

JHPx88g13hp around 3-4 weeks
Suffering a little with cold temps -5 outside right now and dropping..good excuse to buy a bigger light.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 31, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Pretty hard to fake these Drunken Unicorn packs bro. View attachment 4065081





Vato_504 said:


> Yo this cane from Shoe aka headiegardens on IG View attachment 4065125


Oh Vato, Trolling hard yet again could only keep away for what 8 days. Nice. Asking where's this guys friends preventing the sale of his stash ? I guess we found one eh there Vato !! 


*Keeping it Bodhi.*

_*i run out of green bags sometimes and have to sub some head store baggies...

i think i did blue stars and happy faces.... clear.... and i think red or pink...*_

It wouldn't be the first time labels where miss printed too btw.

As soon as I saw the blue stars on those packs it made me think I've read that before somewhere in a Bodhi thread written by bodhi himself. Now you can tell Shoe so he doesn't look like an idiot in the future too.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 31, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Oh Vato, Trolling hard yet again could only keep away for what 8 days. Nice. Asking where's this guys friends preventing the sale of his stash ? I guess we found one eh there Vato !!
> 
> 
> *Keeping it Bodhi.*
> ...


Nice find bro! These beans are 100% legit after Bodhi confirming the blue star baggies... How would she know to use the blue star baggies lol... Fucking awesome!

Plus shoe told Vato there was only 19 packs released of SoCal Master x Ubek HP and he knew all but 2 people that got them... there were in fact 30 released so the 9 she had was legit.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 31, 2017)

Also, maybe Bodhi added 2 extra seeds (13 Bodhi Seeds) because of the different packaging? Makes sense


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 31, 2017)

You guys are ruining this thread with this discussion.

If you don't want to trust this woman or believe her story that is your prerogative and one I can totally understand.

If you do want to trust this woman and believe her story then fine its your money and you can do with it as you please.

Lets move on.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 31, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Nice find bro! These beans are 100% legit after Bodhi confirming the blue star baggies... How would she know to use the blue star baggies lol... Fucking awesome!
> 
> Plus shoe told Vato there was only 19 packs released of SoCal Master x Ubek HP and he knew all but 2 people that got them... there were in fact 30 released so the 9 she had was legit.


If she ever had nine pack of it but the math would still add up like I pointed out. I think you're right and she made a mistake writing them out. If you see at the bottom of the list that Vato posted the last entry is SoCal Master x Appy and in the left hand column she has written 9 but no bodhi come with 9 seeds and she left the number of packs empty. All other entries has left hand side number of seeds right hand side number of packs.

I Searched though multiple sites reading and many threads 3-4 thousand posts looking for that quote so I'm glad you like it.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 31, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> If she ever had nine pack of it but the math would still add up like I pointed out. I think you're right and she made a mistake writing them out. If you see at the bottom of the list that Vato posted the last entry is SoCal Master x Appy and in the left hand column she has written 9 but no bodhi come with 9 seeds and she left the number of packs empty. All other entries has left hand side number of seeds right hand side number of packs.
> 
> I Searched though multiple sites reading and many threads 3-4 thousand posts looking for that quote so I'm glad you like it.


Useful mentioned that post as well but he didn’t mention the blue stars on clear packages or happy faces. Great dig on that again.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 31, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> You guys are ruining this thread with this discussion.
> 
> If you don't want to trust this woman or believe her story that is your prerogative and one I can totally understand.
> 
> ...


I agree that trolling destroys a thread and I agree that I don't need someones approval to buy seeds (Even if they have spidey senses).

In proving them wrong time and time again I believe it's provided a great deal of information for the community or someone considering the purchase of older beans and what to look for in older seed packs and labels.

Thanks


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 31, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> You guys are ruining this thread with this discussion.
> 
> If you don't want to trust this woman or believe her story that is your prerogative and one I can totally understand.
> 
> ...


The last time that I checked, this was the “Bodhi Seeds” thread. The discussion is all about Bodhis Seeds. If you don’t like what you are reading, move on.


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 31, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> The last time that I checked, this was the “Bodhi Seeds” thread. The discussion is all about Bodhis Seeds. If you don’t like what you are reading, move on.


No your discussion isn't about seeds, its about trying to argue the point that there is no justification to be a little skeptical about buying seeds from a stranger with a sob story on the internet. "Her" story is full of red flags and funny how all it took was posting a pic of an attractive girl pulling some fucking brownies out of an oven and you white knights come to her defense and can't wait to "defend me ladies honor." Wake the fuck up, maybe some of us are a little jaded in life and might not trust folks right away, but that's because shumcks like you keep getting taken advantage of and then trying to justify your own dysfunctional thought process to people. Then the rest of us have to be on guard. You and your allies aren't going to win over the skeptics bub so just shut the fuck up about it already and go pop your reggie seeds you paid a thousand bucks for.


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 31, 2017)

And I honestly hope they are not reggie seeds. I want it all to work out for all parties involved. lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 31, 2017)

LOL @ laid back weed smokers.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 31, 2017)

Sounds like the Haterade is flowing heavy tonight.


----------



## Bio Stimz (Dec 31, 2017)

joeypotseed said:


> I've never had the pleasure of smoking a high cbd strain.


There is no pleasure when smoking CBD-rich strains.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 31, 2017)

Bio Stimz said:


> There is no pleasure when smoking CBD-rich strains.


I’d beg to differ. I’m sure the med patients using high CBD rich strains get lots of pleasure by relieving their ailments.


----------



## Bio Stimz (Dec 31, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I’d beg to differ. I’m sure the med patients using high CBD rich strains get lots of pleasure by relieving their ailments.


I should have been more concise. If you value THC.. .. there is no pleasure in smoking CBD-rich strains.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 31, 2017)

Bio Stimz said:


> There is no pleasure when smoking CBD-rich strains.





GrowGorilla said:


> I’d beg to differ. I’m sure the med patients using high CBD rich strains get lots of pleasure by relieving their ailments.


For me I've liked the balanced 1:1 - 2:1 ratio CBD:THC strains more so than the 20:1 Cannatonic. My aunt and brother used the high cbd cannatonic and claim its the best for joint pain relief both have destroyed and or replaced knees / hip.


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 31, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Shut the fuck up already!!! This is a BODHI SEED thread!!!


You're absolutely right.

Black Triangle #2 @ 56days. Leaves starting to turn, well. black.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 31, 2017)

Man I don’t give a fuck what Bodhi say, y’all say, that fake broad say nobody and I mean nobody would let anyone sell that collection for pennies. Some of those strains is lost forever and they went for retail. Go lift up one of those cheap ass Bodhi labels and see how easy it is to swap out the beans. Y’all keep say oh they legit they legit go pop them motherfuckers and see if they legit. Y’all wishing they legit, just like y’all hoping brownie lady didn’t swindle y’all. But we won’t know because one is just talking and the other is popping cbd strains.. happy new year there’s suckers born every minute.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 31, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> You're absolutely right.
> 
> Black Triangle #2 @ 56days. Leaves starting to turn, well. black.
> View attachment 4066219


Good job !!! That is a beautiful lady. The black ones have always had a special place in my heart. Are you running those under HPS or leds, it's kind of yellow more so than blinding hps orange.


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 31, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Good job !!! That is a beautiful lady. The black ones have always had a special place in my heart. Are you running those under HPS or leds, it's kind of yellow more so than blinding hps orange.


Thanks. Those are running under a NexLIGHT Mega LED. Its a 4x4 footprint that runs at 625 watts. I have 3 Black Triangle ladies battling it out for a spot in the mother room so I should have some fun ahead for me in about 3 weeks. All are frosty as hell but this one is the only one changing colors so far. Took down some tester nugs from the 3 and all of them reek of rubber bands or burnt rubber. Hopefully that mellows out alittle with the cure.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 31, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man I don’t give a fuck what Bodhi say, y’all say, that fake broad say nobody and I mean nobody would let anyone sell that collection for pennies. Some of those strains is lost forever and they went for retail. Go lift up one of those cheap ass Bodhi labels and see how easy it is to swap out the beans. Y’all keep say oh they legit they legit go pop them motherfuckers and see if they legit. Y’all wishing they legit, just like y’all hoping brownie lady didn’t swindle y’all. But we won’t know because one is just talking and the other is popping cbd strains.. happy new year there’s suckers born every minute.


You missed the boat on all the good stuff 
Ya snooze ya lose


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 31, 2017)

MojoRizing said:


> You're absolutely right.
> 
> Black Triangle #2 @ 56days. Leaves starting to turn, well. black.
> View attachment 4066222
> View attachment 4066219


That’s one I definitely want in the collection. Looking nice


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 1, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> You missed the boat on all the good stuff
> Ya snooze ya lose


Nah fam I’m good. I know where to get reggie seeds if I need them. 75 for 11 or whatever is taxing. Check it though why wasn’t they posted on the 2 biggest Bodhi or seed forums on the internet breedbay/icmag? Lmao you wanna know why because dudes would’nt have believed that shit that easy like you gullible “White Knights”. You bought 19 packs and you decide to run a cbd strain lol. But we all know what’s the deal. You bought the seeds with intentions of reselling them to some unsuspecting people on IG in a auction. So with that said don’t let me see it because I’ll expose you and whoever else bought those reggie or bird seeds!!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 1, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Nah fam I’m good. I know where to get reggie seeds if I need them. 75 for 11 or whatever is taxing. Check it though why wasn’t they posted on the 2 biggest Bodhi or seed forums on the internet breedbay/icmag? Lmao you wanna know why because dudes would’nt have believed that shit that easy like you gullible “White Knights”. You bought 19 packs and you decide to run a cbd strain lol. But we all know what’s the deal. You bought the seeds with intentions of reselling them to some unsuspecting people on IG in a auction. So with that said don’t let me see it because I’ll expose you and whoever else bought those reggie or bird seeds!!


No I didn’t buy seeds with intent to sell. I’m keeping them all for breeding purposes for myself! And yes I wanna run the Good Medicine for my mother with Fibromyalgia. What the hell is wrong with you...


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 1, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> You missed the boat on all the good stuff
> Ya snooze ya lose


That’s why you running like a chicken with his neck cut off site to site to try and verify them seeds. So you see the supposedly hubby (Temujin) got banned on breedbay in July. Wasn’t that well known only had 300 post over there and even less post on the farm. So it could be 2 things they used him as bait or he’s really the hubby and he’s in on it. Here’s one of his post on the bay with way less packs then posted for sale. But I’ll leave you and your bird seeds alone.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 1, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> JHPx88g13hp around 3-4 weeksView attachment 4066183
> Suffering a little with cold temps -5 outside right now and dropping..good excuse to buy a bigger light.


Dude i fuckin hear that! Spent all day trying to insulate my basement, now venting my dryer into the basement trying to get temps up. Put my exhaust on a timer only running 15 min an hr. Sucks. Need to get a propane space heater asap!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 1, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> That’s why you running like a chicken with his neck cut off site to site to try and verify them seeds. So you see the supposedly hubby (Temujin) got banned on breedbay in July. Wasn’t that well known only had 300 post over there and even less post on the farm. So it could be 2 things they used him as bait or he’s really the hubby and he’s in on it. Here’s one of his post on the bay with way less packs then posted for sale. But I’ll leave you and your bird seeds alone. View attachment 4066239


LMAO! Who’s the one running around for info????? Looks like it’s you bro!!!
Btw, that’s what he was looking to sell. That’s not his whole collection bud. Why would he sell his whole collection and then get excited for the new drops!?!? It’s cause he didn’t list his whole collection FAM!


----------



## Bio Stimz (Jan 1, 2018)

Damn... my collection is huge, but I honestly can't imagine buying up to 6-packs of the same strains, for any reason whatsoever. lol

~


----------



## Serva (Jan 1, 2018)

Bio Stimz said:


> I should have been more concise. If you value THC.. .. there is no pleasure in smoking CBD-rich strains.


That’s incorrect! If I take a thc cocunut oil, I use a few drops of cbd before! It will make it more comfortable for me, to get on the trip! I also really loved „Tardis - NaturalHomegrownWonders“, because the strain is pretty low (<15%) in thc, but has a high amount of different cannabinoids and terps! The effect was really great for day time use, nice calm and relaxed feeling, without any psychedelic effect! Great stuff when you have kids and want to stay clear minded! And I love getting high, or stoned. But not all the time! But I love to smoke my joints all the time...


----------



## Bio Stimz (Jan 1, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> *331 packs* of Bodhi goodness



Whore!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 1, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Dude i fuckin hear that! Spent all day trying to insulate my basement, now venting my dryer into the basement trying to get temps up. Put my exhaust on a timer only running 15 min an hr. Sucks. Need to get a propane space heater asap!


Yeah this weather is brutal, over the last week we have been routinely seeing -10 to -15 at night, actually had my water pipes freeze in three spots including a burst pipe indoors, didn't have water for over two days just got it back on and watered all the plants thankfully they all look fine, not sure if my cloner is going to work though when I can't get it above 55 in the house, I also tried popping some seeds right before this cold snap started not the best timing I can't keep them warm enough and the heating mat I have doesn't work I found out.


----------



## Bio Stimz (Jan 1, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Go lift up one of those cheap ass Bodhi labels and see how easy it is to swap out the beans.


Yeah, too bad the money Bodhi generates goes to promo stickers, instead of eliminating those shitty cheap-ass ziploc dime-bags he puts the precious gear in. No UV-protection, no crush-proof packaging, no tamper-proof sealed packaging..... nothing.

A little greed goes a long way.


~


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 1, 2018)

Bio Stimz said:


> Yeah, too bad the money Bodhi generates goes to promo stickers, instead of eliminating those shitty cheap-ass ziploc dime-bags he puts the precious gear in. No UV-protection, no crush-proof packaging, no tamper-proof sealed packaging..... nothing.
> 
> A little greed goes a long way.
> 
> ...


I will take getting three 11 packs(usually 12-13) for $150 in his baggies rather than paying some other company $100 for one pack in crush proof packaging. Not like he charges what a lot of other respected breeders charge so maybe him not using expensive packaging is him trying to get seeds to people cheaper which I am perfectly fine with.

But then again I don't remember seeing you much in this thread so you probably don't actually know the way this guy goes about his business, greed is one of the last words that come to mind.


----------



## Bio Stimz (Jan 1, 2018)

Moderndayhippy said:


> greed is one of the last words that come to mind.


If it's not greed..... then it's ignorance, cuz there is no legitimate reason whatsoever to be shipping elite gear in these lame-ass packs. Aside from easily being crushed during delivery, anyone can tamper with them and replace the originals with dog shit seeds.

~


----------



## Bio Stimz (Jan 1, 2018)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I will take getting three 11 packs(usually 12-13) for $150 in his baggies rather than paying some other company $100 for one pack in crush proof packaging.



And I’ll gladly pay $150 for 1-pack of Alien Genetics/Compound/Symbiotic ect, and get equivalent and/or better gear that I know hasn't been tampered with..... and comes in crush-proof packaging. ; )


~


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2018)

I'd like to grow some of that bowie wowie


----------



## Bio Stimz (Jan 1, 2018)

ROFL


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 1, 2018)

~[/QUOTE]


Bio Stimz said:


> And I’ll gladly pay $150 for 1-pack of Alien Genetics/Compound/Symbiotic ect, and get equivalent and/or better gear that I know hasn't been tampered with..... and comes in crush-proof packaging. ; )
> 
> 
> ~


That's fine you do you, this is a capitalistic society there are different business models, one is trying to look "corporate" if you will in the effort to look more legitimant, this of course comes with over head costs that will get past on to the customers, the other is more of a mom and pop gone mainstream they aren't trying to show off anything just doing what they have always done to get popular in the first place providing great gear at affordable prices.

If you want to pay triple for similar gear to have peace of mind and you got the money to spend then yeah that's fair, I have grown out well over a dozen packs of bodhi never had a crushed bean, have good germination rates almost always get extra seeds and the gear has always been 100% legit. 

Different strokes doesn't make him greedy or ignorant, read up on someone before you call them greedy.


----------



## Bio Stimz (Jan 1, 2018)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I have grown out well over a dozen packs of bodhi never had a crushed bean



So that means it doesn't happen? 

Well I can tell you from experience..... it happens


----------



## Bio Stimz (Jan 1, 2018)

Moderndayhippy said:


> more of a mom and pop gone mainstream
> 
> just doing what they have always done to get popular


Bodhi is world-renowned at this point, so I'm not sure where you're going with this.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 1, 2018)

Bio Stimz said:


> So that means it doesn't happen?
> 
> Well I can tell you from experience..... it happens


That means buy from reputable suppliers.... I know it happens there was a classic case on this thread like a year ago involving lucky charms and @Amos Otis that's why you don't buy from sketchy sellers there are plenty of really good places to get bodhi that I can all but guarantee are legit like Great Lakes, or James bean, or headie gardens on IG.

Edit this was a fake seed, still every good seller does their own crush proof shipping they are the ones selling you the seeds.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 1, 2018)

Nl X Appy
After a 3 mnth cure. The smell is addicting chemical gummy fruit. Its to speedy for me to be honest. To heady realy,, it has me up in my head thinking shit. She was chopped a bit early though so... 

Ohh and btw , if anyone knows anything about history. Does anyone know who the "real" Temujin is ???? This story tells itself b4 it even begins. 

Genghis khan was born Temujin Aka the man with many wife's. So this guy "Temujin" left his wife for another broad. Go figure.


----------



## Bio Stimz (Jan 1, 2018)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Different strokes doesn't make him greedy or ignorant, read up on someone before you call them greedy.



You expect me to read up on Bodhi to understand why he jeopardizes the integrity of his genetics by putting it in shitty-ass dime bags? Sorry, but there is no excuse.


----------



## Bio Stimz (Jan 1, 2018)

Moderndayhippy said:


> that's why you don't buy from sketchy sellers there are plenty of really good places to get bodhi that I can all but guarantee are legit like Great Lakes, or James bean, or headie gardens on IG.




And you think that would have kept my Bodhi gear from being crushed? 

Not quite:


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 1, 2018)

Bio Stimz said:


> You expect me to read up on Bodhi to understand why he jeopardizes the integrity of his genetics by putting it in shitty-ass dime bags? Sorry, but there is no excuse.


No I don't really care what you do I don't work for bodhi and I'm not trying to argue and clutter the thread so I won't post about this after this but with the loyal following he has I don't think he is ignorant and with the way he does business(cheap prices, extra seeds, freebie packs, thorough testing) it is hard to say he is greedy


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 1, 2018)

Bio Stimz said:


> And I’ll gladly pay $150 for 1-pack of Alien Genetics/Compound/Symbiotic ect, and get equivalent and/or better gear that I know hasn't been tampered with..... and comes in crush-proof packaging. ; )
> 
> 
> ~


Then do it and stop carrying on about your “crushed seeds” ffs


----------



## Bio Stimz (Jan 1, 2018)

Moderndayhippy said:


> with the loyal following he has I don't think he is greedy.


The loyal Bodhi robots don't care about packaging..... unless they receive crushed gear.

~


----------



## Bio Stimz (Jan 1, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Then do it and stop carrying on about your “crushed seeds” ffs


Sure thing Bodhi-bot


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 1, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> You’re probably going to be the first guy in line with your hand out for f2s. I’d tell ya go eat shit


Lmao yea right. Why would I need you bird seeds when I have my own fam. I’m not hard up for beans if that was the case I would’ve bought them but I used my big head and not my Lil head. I’ll send you some F2 if these 

i 
Dragonsblood 
Red eye Jedi
Purple sunshine 
Deep line alchemy 
Black p 
Satsuma 
Heavenly hashplant 
Guava hashplant 
Green lotus 
Purple Wookie
Clusterfunk
Chem91 jb x snow lotus 
Oroblanco
Hindu hashplant 
Cobra lips 
Sunshine daydream
Appalachian super skunk
Dream lotus
Jungle spice 
Elfinstone
Nepali og x goji og
Silver mountain 
Stardawg x ssdd
Sunshine 4

Cherry hashplant 

TT nl#6 x Appalachia 

Hollyweed

Lavender jack 

Wolf pack 

The fuzz

Space cake 

More cowbell

Barefoot doctor 

Angelica

Strange brew 

Goji og

Lemon penetration 

Blueberry snow

Lazy lightning 

Love triangle 

Wookie 41 x ssdd

Blue tara 

Dream beaver 

Prayer tower 

Lemon hashplant 

Afgooey hashplant 

Afgooey x ssdd 

Chocolate trip 

Lucky charms


----------



## hillbill (Jan 1, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Dude i fuckin hear that! Spent all day trying to insulate my basement, now venting my dryer into the basement trying to get temps up. Put my exhaust on a timer only running 15 min an hr. Sucks. Need to get a propane space heater asap!


I ran dryer vent tubing from a heat a/c vent into my tent a few years ago and stuff a towel in the end when not needed. I was running HID with my LEDs in the winter for soil warmth (a very big deal) but venting heat and cooling into tent solved that. I run more drainage with COBs also. This all keeps the transpiration up.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 1, 2018)

@Bio Stimz, You can say what you want but Bodhi Is and will continue to be a role model for other seed companys.
For openers Bodhis small packaging makes for easy stealth shipping.And properly shipped they do not need any protection. That is my job to get them to you undamaged.

And he has new packaging that is more tamper proof,but harder to ship out of the country..And any Bodhi stickers that came from GLG were paid for on my dime.I do this because he is so good to GLG.
And I have sold well over 5000 packs of bodhi and only had 1 complaint about broken seeds.And there was 13 seeds in the pack as there frequently is.

Once a year Bodhi offers all of his vendors to a Buy 1 get 1 free promo with no limit on the amount the vendor Buys. This allows us to give all our customers the same great deal.

He also donates CBD clones to to peeps.

And sells in person at a super price.
And most off all if you ever have a problem,he goes above and beyond.And as a person has the best atittude of any person I have ever met.

And I am not criticizing any other breeders for how they do things. I do feel all the breeders at GLG are very reputable or we would not sell them.And each one does things their own way.

I will not text any more about this ,I just wanted to make sure people know there is no greed in the Bodhi family.
Thanks and Happy new years to every one.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 1, 2018)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Yeah this weather is brutal, over the last week we have been routinely seeing -10 to -15 at night, actually had my water pipes freeze in three spots including a burst pipe indoors, didn't have water for over two days just got it back on and watered all the plants thankfully they all look fine, not sure if my cloner is going to work though when I can't get it above 55 in the house, I also tried popping some seeds right before this cold snap started not the best timing I can't keep them warm enough and the heating mat I have doesn't work I found out.


Be sure to keep an eye on himidity as ive done the same in the past and the humidity shot through the roof. I had wet cloths in the dryer though smh.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 1, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Be sure to keep an eye on himidity as ive done the same in the past and the humidity shot through the roof. I had wet cloths in the dryer though smh.


My humidity is actually plummeting because I am having to run additional electric heaters and that -10 air has no humidity in it and my house was built in the 70s so not exactly air tight, I am not currently running my dryer vent into the house though but I could probabaly get away with it for a bit.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 1, 2018)

If/when they turn out to be legit ? I would auction most off and donate a good chunk of the proceds to a battered womans foundation or something alike. Everyone wins.


----------



## genuity (Jan 1, 2018)

All this garbage from last yr.....wtf


----------



## MetalToots (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year!
Few other granola funk phenos. About 45 days of flowering


----------



## Rosinallday (Jan 1, 2018)

Is everyone out of smoke? Time to puff some Bodhi and let go of this negative nonsense. Let's at least be civil this isn't what this thread is about.


----------



## COGrown (Jan 1, 2018)

The bags have their plusses and minuses. I think its more on the bank or person doing the point of sales shipping to ship them well. I think I've had perhaps two individual bodhi seeds arrive damaged out of nearly a thousand? So they work ok with me. My experience tells me even if you throw 'em in a decent bubble mailer and send w/tracking (ALWAYS GET TRACKING WHEN GETTING OR SENDING ANY SEEDS OR CASH IN MAIL) they will arrive just fine. There's so much bullshit in this thread right now that there's no way I'm going to try to find whathisnames specific crushed seed story, B doesn't even use the baggies for commercial strains anymore, so there's not really any fucking point to the whole thing.


----------



## COGrown (Jan 1, 2018)

Dragonsblood hashplant


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 1, 2018)

MetalToots said:


> Happy new year!
> Few other granola funk phenos. About 45 days of floweringView attachment 4066326


Loving that fade


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 1, 2018)

I have a very nice cut of Granola Funk.out of 6 seeds I had 5 ladies. 1 was a twin to the GSC forum cut 2 were very tasty but small plants. And 2 were very funky. I kept #5 and hit her to 3 Headed dragon and apollo 13 f4. these will be the new tester/freebies.Also hit Cherry Hash Plant and 3 Headed dragon with both males.
Here is a pick of SFV clone x 3 headed Dragon(Bodhi's Triangle kush x Dragons blood).


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 1, 2018)

I just wet 4 Dank Sinatra. Hoping for a few males! I’ll be crossing the best male to Kens GDP females. Dank Daddy Purple anyone?


----------



## MetalToots (Jan 1, 2018)

some close ups 
granola funk


----------



## Tstat (Jan 1, 2018)

So, I always try to save my seed bags when I am done with them. I'm not sure why, but today I was cleaning up the lab and found this:





Long story short... when my son went off to college I started to grow again. This is one of the first packs I bought, along with some feminized stuff. This shit was amazing- short flower time, tight little nugs, awesome uplifting high. I grew it for several years and then lost it. I've been looking ever since. I bought some A11 from another bank, but it wasn't the same. 

I know this is gone now, but does anyone know a source? Not a source that bakes brownies and posts on another forum, LOL  
*** I should point out that this was not a dig at anyone coming over from that most entertaining thread!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Lmao yea right. Why would I need you bird seeds when I have my own fam. I’m not hard up for beans if that was the case I would’ve bought them but I used my big head and not my Lil head. I’ll send you some F2 if these
> 
> i
> Dragonsblood
> ...


That's a big collection.....Wait.....you're Temujin ! How were the brownies? And save me some guava x hashplant F2s por favor.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jan 1, 2018)

Tstat said:


> So, I always try to save my seed bags when I am done with them. I'm not sure why, but today I was cleaning up the lab and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glg had 5 packs for the site relaunch but they’re long gone. So you’ll have to try brothers Grimm since Apollo and the Cindy line are their babies.


----------



## Serva (Jan 1, 2018)

MetalToots said:


> some close ups
> granola funk
> View attachment 4066359 View attachment 4066360 View attachment 4066361 View attachment 4066362


Haha, you make me wanna change my order! Great pics, great frost! Happy New Year!


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 1, 2018)

Bio Stimz said:


> Sure thing Bodhi-bot


Troll much?


----------



## Tstat (Jan 1, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> So you’ll have to try brothers Grimm since Apollo and the Cindy line are their babies.


It's the Grimm I bought and grew out about a year ago. It wasn't the same...


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 1, 2018)

Tstat said:


> It's the Grimm I bought and grew out about a year ago. It wasn't the same...


Hit up Shoe on IG he might have a pack in the stash


----------



## HydroChemBot (Jan 1, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> About to drop some new bodhi! I've got Cherry Sunshine, Snow Lotus BX, and Apollo 13 f4's about to get wet. Haven't seen anyone grow the Snow Lotus BX on here, but if someone has... Let me know what you got from em'! I'm hoping there's some fire in them beans, cause I just got a little Christmas present for myself to really get at it in 2018.
> 
> A little clone/seedling tent to start a semi-perpetual grow going. And a new set of 200w Cobs from timber to blast my 32"x32" into hyperdrive. Going to be a good year!
> 
> Really can't wait to see what the Apollo seeds have in them. I know everyone and their momma wanted a pack, so hopefully I can do them justice


Damm that's a nice lineup you got going...please keep us updated!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 1, 2018)

Here is the new Bodhi seed packs... I thought that everything was purple because I ordered a Purple Urkle cross lol. Purple shirt, hash container, seed pack, and stickers... I'll atleast take it as a good omen, it's my first time trying to find a purple.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 1, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Lmao yea right. Why would I need you bird seeds when I have my own fam. I’m not hard up for beans if that was the case I would’ve bought them but I used my big head and not my Lil head. I’ll send you some F2 if these
> 
> i
> Dragonsblood
> ...


Cough cough* aye ummmm send me sum of those f2s too


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 1, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Here is the new Bodhi seed packs... I thought that everything was purple because I ordered a Purple Urkle cross lol. Purple shirt, hash container, seed pack, and stickers... I'll atleast take it as a good omen, it's my first time trying to find a purple.
> View attachment 4066430
> View attachment 4066431


My Dread Bread came in those envelopes , new stuff at Emerald Cup was in old style bags


----------



## Shmozz (Jan 1, 2018)

HydroChemBot said:


> Damm that's a nice lineup you got going...please keep us updated!


Will do! Just soaked 3 of each today. If I can get 1 girl from each, I'll be happy. Definitely going to be taking clones of anything I get.


----------



## quisqueyano (Jan 1, 2018)

Anyone pick anything up from GLG over Christmas? Got me extra 2 packs each of Goji and SSDD along with one pack each of superstitious, mother's milk, silver mountain, and more cowbell. Went with Elfinstone, Wolfpack, Bingo Pajamas, and Solo's Stash freebies.


----------



## Serva (Jan 2, 2018)

My wife gifted me a pack of Mothers Milk and Love Triangle, so I can stop being jealous! Unfortunately she ordered here in europe. But I can‘t complain at all! Thanks wife!


----------



## JeffSessions (Jan 2, 2018)

Is Wookie fade a thing? Seems like the Wookie dom phenos from crosses have an outta this world fade to em.

Tangentially related (not trying to rehash the seed shit please), but what is the great pull of these older Bodhi seed lines beyond being 'rare' or at least harder to acquire than newer stuff? Hype?

The longer he works his breeding lines and the more 'elites' he has to cross them to, the better his seeds should be IMO. Seems like their are plenty of B's strains available now that don't have a lot of info that will reward those who try them. That has been my experience, but I'm also just a dumb hick.

Almost forgot what I came to post, Dream Beaver getting a little shout out in the Guardian's new weed column.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 2, 2018)

Dream Beaver
 
Dream Lotus
Been some wild weather lately been hit by 3 big storms in 10 days with some chunky hail yesterday but haven’t had much damage luckily.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 2, 2018)

JeffSessions said:


> Is Wookie fade a thing? Seems like the Wookie dom phenos from crosses have an outta this world fade to em.
> 
> Tangentially related (not trying to rehash the seed shit please), but what is the great pull of these older Bodhi seed lines beyond being 'rare' or at least harder to acquire than newer stuff? Hype?
> 
> ...


Ive been wondering a bit about the obsession with old seeds as well, to me good weed is good weed, I don't care if it's a super rare 1,000 year old strain or some shit that got on the market yesterday, if it checks the boxes you are looking for who cares? at the same time I can understand the appeal I want to order almost every bodhi cross I see, but when you already have several keepers and a couple years worth of seeds to pop I don't see the need to get seeds that are already old and letting them sit around, but I'm no collector just a grower.

I do look forward to seeing people grow out some of these older seeds though see what some old school bodhi looks like, hope it can be done without one side yelling that it's fake and the other side yelling about how everyone else is so jealous.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 2, 2018)

JeffSessions said:


> Is Wookie fade a thing? Seems like the Wookie dom phenos from crosses have an outta this world fade to em.
> 
> Tangentially related (not trying to rehash the seed shit please), but what is the great pull of these older Bodhi seed lines beyond being 'rare' or at least harder to acquire than newer stuff? Hype?
> 
> ...


I can't speak for anyone else, but Bodhi's description of tranquil elephantizer, alone, is enough to risk at least $70.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 2, 2018)

Headband x Orgasmatron Testers, day 39

#5
 

 

#9
 
Dense frosty buds with a sharp terpy twist so far, I'm liking them.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 2, 2018)

Bought a house in July and am finally able to flower some girls! Two Blueberry HPs on the left, two Cupcakes (Farmhouse) in the middle and a messyass revenged SSDD (Buttered Blueberry Muffin pheno lol) on the right. I’ll let em get a bit bigger then flippin in a week or two


----------



## lukio (Jan 2, 2018)

Space monkey day 62.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 2, 2018)

Not to bring this back to the forefront but I found an old breedbay post of a pack of Cheech Wizard. Has a misprint "swow lotus" as the daddy. My pack has the same misprint. Easy to fake but another small detail in addition to the 15 beans in my NL5 I found interesting.... Cheech Wizard going into towels now...

Old BB post...

 


My pack...



Unless there's a Swow lotus male I don't know about...interesting indeed 


Also 15 in this NL5 open poll...small details a scammer doing hundreds of packs would prob miss...


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 2, 2018)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Not to bring this back to the forefront but I found an old breedbay post of a pack of Cheech Wizard. Has a misprint "swow lotus" as the daddy. My pack has the same misprint. Easy to fake but another small detail in addition to the 15 beans in my NL5 I found interesting.... Cheech Wizard going into towels now...
> 
> Old BB post...
> 
> ...


I’ll go one further here. My Cheech Wizard that I got from her was in a green pack with 14 seeds. Why fake a strain with 2 different packaging? Cuz they ain’t fake...


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2018)

Anyone know if 

Stardawg(guava)  A11 was released? 

Shit was pure fire,Cheetos pineapples funk...


----------



## Philip-O (Jan 2, 2018)

JeffSessions said:


> . Tangentially related (not trying to rehash the seed shit please), but what is the great pull of these older Bodhi seed lines beyond being 'rare' or at least harder to acquire than newer stuff? Hype?
> 
> The longer he works his breeding lines and the more 'elites' he has to cross them to, the better his seeds should be IMO. Seems like their are plenty of B's strains available now that don't have a lot of info that will reward those who try them. That has been my experience, but I'm also just a dumb hick.


It makes sense for them to be more valuable if they are scarcer (out of print, so to say) and have already showed to do well (not all "older" crosses have the same value, or at least that is what I gather from IG auction values), while the new crosses still have to be proved. Also, some jewels have been lost in the way (like the appy and SL males), so it´s not like the only way is forward.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> Anyone know if
> 
> Stardawg(guava)  A11 was released?
> 
> Shit was pure fire,Cheetos pineapples funk...


Seen someone with these on IG in a auction recently.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 2, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Seen someone with these on IG in a auction recently.


If it’s not direct from GLG or James Bean, it’s probably a fake. Can’t trust unknown sources right... 
Gotta love how you direct someone to an unknown “someone on IG” but discredit another someone LOL
Unfuckingreal


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 2, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> If it’s not direct from GLG or James Bean, it’s probably a fake. Can’t trust unknown sources right...
> Gotta love how you direct someone to an unknown “someone on IG” but discredit another someone LOL
> Unfuckingreal


Dog you still sweating me instead of trying to see if your beans legit. People I follow on IG in the community are way more legit then some fake ass brownie making, wannabe growing, fake ass Bean selling woman!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 2, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Dog you still sweating me instead of trying to see if your beans legit. People I follow on IG in the community are way more legit then some fake ass brownie making, wannabe growing, fake ass Bean selling woman!!


Oh yea difference between me and you is this potna. If one of my potnas get slammed I wouldn’t hesitate to open up my stash to them, especially if I sent them to someone to buy seeds. Will you replace them packs you sent dudes to get from brownie girl?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 2, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> Bro. They ain’t for anyone else but myself. Not for sale...


You should stop talking to yourself. It's making you look crazy.


----------



## Highsince76 (Jan 2, 2018)

@lukio, you have the best looking monkey.... and I bet it smells so sweeeeeeet.... I think I could even eat it. LOL


----------



## hillbill (Jan 2, 2018)

Excitement's over here folks. A couple of you men get him up to Doc Adams'. The rest of you move along now.


----------



## lukio (Jan 2, 2018)

Highsince76 said:


> @lukio, you have the best looking monkey.... and I bet it smells so sweeeeeeet.... I think I could even eat it. LOL


haha! cheers bro, chopped it lastnight


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 2, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> I’ll go one further here. My Cheech Wizard that I got from her was in a green pack with 14 seeds. Why fake a strain with 2 different packaging? Cuz they ain’t fake...View attachment 4066982View attachment 4066983


That's actually the Cheech wizard v2 idk why he never labeled them that way i don't think. I actually like the appy male better in general I'd love trying both.


----------



## Highsince76 (Jan 2, 2018)

Well done. I've been admiring her a while. Had to pop some myself. lol


----------



## numberfour (Jan 3, 2018)

Goji @day 42


----------



## HydroChemBot (Jan 3, 2018)

Are you guys really saying you don't know why people want these rare packs? People always want what they can't have. I wasn't remotely interested in the sour butter cross until I found out Cannarado is using the butterscotch cut in crosses, now I'd like to find some but they're gone.

So my question to everyone is...What is the one extinct bohdi seeds cross that you would want to grow?


----------



## Serva (Jan 3, 2018)

HydroChemBot said:


> Are you guys really saying you don't know why people want these rare packs? People always want what they can't have. I wasn't remotely interested in the sour butter cross until I found out Cannarado is using the butterscotch cut in crosses, now I'd like to find some but they're gone.
> 
> So my question to everyone is...What is the one extinct bohdi seeds cross that you would want to grow?


Blood Orange! But I found @Useful Seeds, he did a nice cross with it! 

Orange Sunshine! And I will try cross Blood Orange x Genius Thai to my Sunshine Daydream, so maybe I get a small Orange Sunshine


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Jan 3, 2018)

HydroChemBot said:


> Are you guys really saying you don't know why people want these rare packs? People always want what they can't have. I wasn't remotely interested in the sour butter cross until I found out Cannarado is using the butterscotch cut in crosses, now I'd like to find some but they're gone.
> 
> So my question to everyone is...What is the one extinct bohdi seeds cross that you would want to grow?


Just one? That's just too difficult
1-Bubba kush × Paki sativa 
2-Elf Snack
3-Watermelon HP


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Jan 3, 2018)

I don't remember who posted about it but I found a pic on IG of an order from Shoe, the order has a Dream Lotus pack and you can see another label under the Dream Lotus label. I found it interesting...


----------



## Craigson (Jan 3, 2018)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> I don't remember who posted about it but I found a pic on IG of an order from Shoe, the order has a Dream Lotus pack and you can see another label under the Dream Lotus label. I found it interesting...View attachment 4067382


Its cuz the one says ‘blueberry sativa’ or somthin no??
Seems pretty straight forward, they put the sativa label by mistake and then corrected it.
I donno but seems like a pretty easy mistake to make


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2018)

HydroChemBot said:


> So my question to everyone is...What is the one extinct bohdi seeds cross that you would want to grow?


dank zappa, despite the guy in the Bodhi hermie thread.


----------



## Shmozz (Jan 3, 2018)

My Cherry Sunshine just got put in the soil today! They popped in about 48 hours. They can't wait to get growing!
The Apollo 11 f4 and Snow Lotus BX will probably be ready tomorrow. They're cracked, but haven't broken free of the shell yet.


----------



## Serva (Jan 3, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> My Cherry Sunshine just got put in the soil today! They popped in about 48 hours. They can't wait to get growing!
> The Apollo 11 f4 and Snow Lotus BX will probably be ready tomorrow. They're cracked, but haven't broken free of the shell yet.


I think @Tstat also can‘t wait to get a cut from you to grow


----------



## Shmozz (Jan 3, 2018)

Serva said:


> I think @Tstat also can‘t wait to get a cut from you to grow


We'll see... If they're fire, I certainly can't keep it to myself. Gotta spread the love


----------



## Serva (Jan 3, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> We'll see... If they're fire, I certainly can't keep it to myself. Gotta spread the love


You read that @Tstat ?! Sometimes my cheeky mouthpiece is helpful... (I have to admit, that it doesn‘t happen often)


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 3, 2018)

Serva said:


> Blood Orange! But I found @Useful Seeds, he did a nice cross with it!
> 
> Orange Sunshine! And I will try cross Blood Orange x Genius Thai to my Sunshine Daydream, so maybe I get a small Orange Sunshine


Blood orange f4 ,got a jar of em beanz


----------



## N.R.G. (Jan 3, 2018)

HydroChemBot said:


> So my question to everyone is...What is the one extinct bohdi seeds cross that you would want to grow?


For me it would be a few packs of Blue Tarra. I'd love to f2 a few packs and search out the Bubbashine.


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 3, 2018)

My Emerald Cup bodhi score them strawberry honey was gifted by Stray cause he didn't have a ten in change, had met him earlier
I waited in line for sum buds from Oregon to get sum Starfighter crosses from Stray
Got a giveaway going IG fam tonite


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 3, 2018)

Fastslappy said:


> View attachment 4067540 My Emerald Cup bodhi score them strawberry honey was gifted by Stray cause he didn't have a ten in change, had met him earlier
> I waited in line for sum buds from Oregon to get sum Starfighter crosses from Stray
> Got a giveaway going IG fam tonite


Nice grab! I've seen killer pics of that strawberry honey. Hope to see some of those in the stray thread soon.


----------



## Tstat (Jan 3, 2018)

Serva said:


> You read that @Tstat ?!


Yep!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 3, 2018)

Fastslappy said:


> View attachment 4067540 My Emerald Cup bodhi score them strawberry honey was gifted by Stray cause he didn't have a ten in change, had met him earlier
> I waited in line for sum buds from Oregon to get sum Starfighter crosses from Stray
> Got a giveaway going IG fam tonite


Those starfighter crosses are killer-stray's gear is killin it in da lab


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> dank zappa, despite the guy in the Bodhi hermie thread.


There's a Bodhi herm thread?


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 3, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Those starfighter crosses are killer-stray's gear is killin it in da lab


Yeah if they get a keeper I get a cut for line standing


----------



## elkamino (Jan 3, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> There's a Bodhi herm thread?


None worth visiting. Well maybe there are, but said thread ain’t. Much bickering with little or noth8ng to show for it


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 3, 2018)

Fastslappy said:


> View attachment 4067540 My Emerald Cup bodhi score them strawberry honey was gifted by Stray cause he didn't have a ten in change, had met him earlier
> I waited in line for sum buds from Oregon to get sum Starfighter crosses from Stray
> Got a giveaway going IG fam tonite


is that a space cake remix i see?...


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 3, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> is that a space cake remix i see?...


Yeah jazzed


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 3, 2018)

elkamino said:


> None worth visiting. Well maybe there are, but said thread ain’t. Much bickering with little or noth8ng to show for it


Oh, I'm well aware. That was my way of saying that I blocked the guy. Having herm issues is one thing, but going on and on and ON AND ON about it is another. I don't understand why more people don't use the ignore option. It's beautiful.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 3, 2018)

Fastslappy said:


> Blood orange f4 ,got a jar of em beanz


So hook @Serva up with some. I will help with the shippin cost. Yep.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 3, 2018)

elkamino said:


> None worth visiting. Well maybe there are, but said thread ain’t. Much bickering with little or noth8ng to show for it


I was thinking about that. Came to the conclusion that most of the issues would be operator error so not very helpful. Not that bodhi gear wont herm, just that most people struggle with attention to detail. And theres no way it was their fault. Everything was perfect. The entire cycle. But they only ran it once. Meh.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 3, 2018)

Useful said:


> So hook @Serva up with some. I will help with the shippin cost. Yep.


Righteous.


----------



## Serva (Jan 4, 2018)

Fastslappy said:


> Blood orange f4 ,got a jar of em beanz





Useful said:


> So hook @Serva up with some. I will help with the shippin cost. Yep.





Cletus clem said:


> Righteous.


Generous!

I can see us working out something, maybe when your Blood Orange x Agent Orange ( @Useful ) is finished?!


----------



## j.t.1986 (Jan 4, 2018)

hindu hashplant update.. here they are at day 42 of 12/12..
  
these guys didnt produce much frosting on the leaves, the pic above is the frostiest of the bunch.. smells are great, 3 of them have a piney sweet smell.. the one pictured has more of an earthy/hashy/rubbery smell, very funky.

 

here is a crappy lights out pic from the mars cab.


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 4, 2018)

Useful said:


> So hook @Serva up with some. I will help with the shippin cost. Yep.


DM me on ig


----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 4, 2018)

Goji og freebies.


----------



## Serva (Jan 4, 2018)

Fastslappy said:


> DM me on ig


You both guys are GREAT! Thank you!!!


----------



## Philip-O (Jan 4, 2018)

Chilly willy 84 said:


> View attachment 4068065 Goji og freebies.


You got Goji OG as a freebie? That´s nice. Which vendor/promo?

How many days of flower in this pic? Are you growing in soil?


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jan 4, 2018)

It has been a while since I've been around here. This thread makes me so jealous. I haven't had a harvest in almost a whole year. I'm trying to start back up again. Not running anything as precious as bodhi since I'm still a little gun shy after I lost my main mothers and cuts. If the electricity holds up I'll be back with nug shots by March.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jan 4, 2018)

My eventual indica ambitions.


----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 4, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> You got Goji OG as a freebie? That´s nice. Which vendor/promo?
> 
> How many days of flower in this pic? Are you growing in soil?


Attitude seed bank 2012. 65 days happy frog soil. I wouldn't mind running a pack of ten.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 4, 2018)

Excited about these 2. Anybody run this? #1 cotyledons stuck together, both on one side, no stuck shell. Seems to be doing well enoughdespite night temps in the high 40°s this goji og is happy enough. Bit of a bummer, if temps were higher i think this girl would've destroyed what i usually get out of a plant this size. Its just pure bud. It will still do pretty well. Have been insulating like crazy and it warmed up for a couple days. Oh well, next run. Day 47


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 5, 2018)

A few pics of the outdoor Bodhi grow there’s Dream Lotus,Sky Lotus,Super Silver Lotus,Moontang,Head Trip,Dream Beaver,Goji and GG#4 x SSDD


----------



## Rosinallday (Jan 5, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> A few pics of the outdoor Bodhi grow there’s Dream Lotus,Sky Lotus,Super Silver Lotus,Moontang,Head Trip,Dream Beaver,Goji and GG#4 x SSDD
> View attachment 4068355


Nice work they all look super healthy ur gonna have some killer smoke.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 5, 2018)

Headband x Orgasmatron testers
6weeks today

#5
 

#9
 
Can not wait to harvest these and sample them, the smell is incredible and so different. I'm looking to run them both again just got to tame that 3x stretch.


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Jan 5, 2018)

Shoe @ [email protected] bodhi sale starts 15 jan $60 a pack freebie pack with every 2 hit that shit up guys...


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Jan 5, 2018)

ya welcome


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## HydroChemBot (Jan 5, 2018)

OldMateToldMeTo said:


> View attachment 4068502


Thanks alot... I'm trying not to buy seeds for awile... now I'm trying to narrow it down to just buying two packs... although the sale is good to hear about... maybee four packs.. I mean they are on sale


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 5, 2018)

HydroChemBot said:


> Thanks alot... I'm trying not to buy seeds for awile... now I'm trying to narrow it down to just buying two packs... although the sale is good to hear about... maybee four packs.. I mean they are on sale


And 4 packs means you get 2 freebies....


----------



## ibitegirls (Jan 5, 2018)

what is Old Mother Ghani lineage? anyone know?


----------



## Craigson (Jan 5, 2018)

ibitegirls said:


> what is Old Mother Ghani lineage? anyone know?


Just a vintage afghani cut i believe??


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Jan 5, 2018)

HydroChemBot said:


> Thanks alot... I'm trying not to buy seeds for awile... now I'm trying to narrow it down to just buying two packs... although the sale is good to hear about... maybee four packs.. I mean they are on sale


I feel that bro wasnt planning on making anymore buys just yet myself. But when i see a good thing im hard pressed not to buy lol.. the guy stocks strayfox and a few others and is expanding his stock list this year so its one to keep an eye on..


----------



## Deep21 (Jan 6, 2018)

Space monkey 7 weeks in.


----------



## Tom Tucker 313 (Jan 6, 2018)

dankydonky said:


> are now available at attitude! XD


Their avalible elsewhere too.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/database/breeder/Bodhi_Seeds/


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 6, 2018)

Tom Tucker 313 said:


> Their avalible elsewhere too.
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/database/breeder/Bodhi_Seeds/


Yup but he made that post in 2012


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 6, 2018)

Going to be popping a bunch of barefoot dr soon looking for some high cbd. Anyone know of a specific pheno i should be looking for, or are they all or most high cbd producers ? 

@Nu-Be


----------



## Tom Tucker 313 (Jan 6, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Going to be popping a bunch of barefoot dr soon looking for some high cbd. Anyone know of a specific pheno i should be looking for, or are they all or most high cbd producers ?
> 
> @Nu-Be


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/CBD_Medi_Kush/Spliff_Seeds/


----------



## Tom Tucker 313 (Jan 6, 2018)

ibitegirls said:


> what is Old Mother Ghani lineage? anyone know?


Afghanistan landrace 

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Mazar-
i-Sharif/ACE_Seeds/


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 6, 2018)

Tom Tucker 313 said:


> Afghanistan landrace
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Mazar-
> i-Sharif/ACE_Seeds/


IBL's make for good parents


----------



## numberfour (Jan 6, 2018)

Cherry Sunshine


----------



## ibitegirls (Jan 6, 2018)

Tom Tucker 313 said:


> Afghanistan landrace
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Mazar-
> i-Sharif/ACE_Seeds/


Thanks.

Found this old post from bodhi on breedbay as well:

"omg is a seedline i got long ago as old afghani from a private collector.

its a beautiful lemon spice classic vintage commercial afghani. leans more to the hindu kush side then the acrid leathery stout plains afghani. has a perfect mind/body mix. i use both a male and a female from the line, the male is so resinous you can make hash from him." - bodhi


----------



## Tom Tucker 313 (Jan 6, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Cherry Sunshine
> View attachment 4068933


Who breeds cherry sunrise?

Check these out:

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/AutoBrooklyn_Sunrise/Dutch_Passion/

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Banana_Sunrise/Holy_Smoke_Seeds/

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Blue_Strawberries/Holy_Smoke_Seeds/

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Venomberry/Dutch_Flowers/


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 6, 2018)

Tom Tucker 313 said:


> Who breeds cherry sunrise?
> 
> Check these out:
> 
> ...


Are you just randomly commenting?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 6, 2018)

Tom Tucker 313 said:


> Who breeds cherry sunrise?
> 
> Check these out:
> 
> ...


Dude this is the BODHI SEEDS thread


----------



## Tom Tucker 313 (Jan 6, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Are you just randomly commenting?


No im asking a question and suggesting alternative strains....


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 6, 2018)

Tom Tucker 313 said:


> No im asking a question and suggesting alternative strains....


Well DONT! You are making a mess of this thread man... Keep it BODHI related please


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 6, 2018)

Tom Tucker 313 said:


> No im asking a question and suggesting alternative strains....


I mean you're in the Bodhi seeds thread. Odds are 98% of the pics and strains are Bodhi. Basic reading comprehension. Plus you just randomly posted seed finder links unasked for for other breeders gear....


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Plus you just randomly posted seed finder links unasked for for other breeders gear....


Don't be so quick to dismiss Tom Tucker, and his suggestion of Auto Brooklyn Sunrise.

On the other hand....


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 6, 2018)

@Tom Tucker 313 , seeing you are a new member you may not realize you are in a specific breeders thread. Thats ok , we all make mistakes. Posting of alternative breeders genentics can be taken as an insult so to say. Unless someone specifically asked (which is rare imo). Get yourself some Bodhi and join in. I am sure there are some bodhi genetics that will suit your pallet.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 6, 2018)

Bodhi's Mothers Milk. She was a great lady. A lil lanky, but her smoke was divine!!!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 6, 2018)

Useful said:


> Bodhi's Mothers Milk. She was a great lady. A lil lanky, but her smoke was divine!!!View attachment 4069067


Gotta strayfox tester-mothers milk x Iraqi & its killer


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 6, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Gotta strayfox tester-mothers milk x Iraqi & its killer


That looks very nice!! How is the smell??


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 6, 2018)

Useful said:


> That looks very nice!! How is the smell??


Fresh baked cake w/butter nut icing-very smooth smoke & dense-its a keeper


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 6, 2018)

Useful said:


> Bodhi's Mothers Milk. She was a great lady. A lil lanky, but her smoke was divine!!!View attachment 4069067


Very nice. Working on a Mothers Milk myself at the moment. what kind of flavors you get out of her?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Very nice. Working on a Mothers Milk myself at the moment. what kind of flavors you get out of her?


@Useful-i was wondering this as well


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 6, 2018)

Cut down my Dread Bread male , he was pooped out
Odd he smelled of ripe mangos at the start at the end he had a very terpy anise nose sorts like a Durban but more Lemon forward , I have Kutz of him ,that should take ,keeping males alive is a challenge
I coulda made hash outta him you pull back a sticky Hand by rubbing the stallk
Huge resin heads


----------



## hillbill (Jan 6, 2018)

Got my ASS at 35 days and getting frostier right along. I pollinated a few buds last weekend with Space Monkey and I believe some pistils are going rusty! Good sign kemosabe! Also bulking up a bit now. Loading some ground Space Monkey in my Flowermate right now.

Also have two seedling Space Monkey F2s coming along. Both have very wide first leaves which could be interesting.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Jan 6, 2018)

Fastslappy said:


> Cut down my Dread Bread male , he was pooped out
> Odd he smelled of ripe mangos at the start at the end he had a very terpy anise nose sorts like a Durban but more Lemon forward , I have Kutz of him ,that should take ,keeping males alive is a challenge
> I coulda made hash outta him you pull back a sticky Hand by rubbing the stallk
> Huge resin heads


Oooo nice... a resinous male, that's what Bohdi looks for


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 6, 2018)

Fastslappy said:


> Cut down my Dread Bread male , he was pooped out
> Odd he smelled of ripe mangos at the start at the end he had a very terpy anise nose sorts like a Durban but more Lemon forward , I have Kutz of him ,that should take ,keeping males alive is a challenge
> I coulda made hash outta him you pull back a sticky Hand by rubbing the stallk
> Huge resin heads


You may have posted one already, but any pics of this nice male ?


----------



## Serva (Jan 6, 2018)

Useful said:


> Bodhi's Mothers Milk. She was a great lady. A lil lanky, but her smoke was divine!!!View attachment 4069067


Ohh I hope to find also some lovely pheno in my pack of MM, which should arrive soon! Especiall I am hoping for a great effect! My fav SSDD cut is also lanky af, but the effect is so great. Could you confirm that these traits are coming from the Appalachia dad, or going even further from Green Crack? I absolutely don‘t know a shit about these two strains, that’s why I am asking. Thanks.


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 6, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> You may have posted one already, but any pics of this nice male ?


 Dread Bread male


----------



## HydroChemBot (Jan 6, 2018)

Fastslappy said:


> Dread Bread male
> View attachment 4069149 View attachment 4069151


Don't get to see many males, did you collect any pollen? You can mix it with a little flower and keep it in the fridge for quite awile.


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 6, 2018)

HydroChemBot said:


> Don't get to see many males, did you collect any pollen? You can mix it with a little flower and keep it in the fridge for quite awile.


Each time it's clumped up ,humity been too high here
I saved kutz


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 6, 2018)

I think that I am starting to get my soil under control. I had it tested and I had P and K toxicity, so I had to cut it with peat moss, then I was low on Ca,Mg, and all of the trace elements along with the Ph being 5.4. I used different rock dusts to topdress and mix into my soil in storage for the next transplants, which happen to be 4 different packs of Bodhi; Mother's Milk, BlueBerry Hp, Bingo Pj's, and Silver Mnt...

Anyways, here is a couple of stains that I have been keeping around for a little bit...
Black Raz early week 6...
 
Close up of Black Raz...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 6, 2018)

SunShine#4 also at week 6... I am getting a better smell out of it this time. Last time I only got a kushy flavor but there are hints of berry this time... Black Raz is very similar but has it beat on yield. This is very quick and frosty but it is also more sensitive than Black Raz, which for me has made it more consistent while I figured out my soil.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 6, 2018)

I planted 2 packs of SSDD and got 7 females. I had good germination rates, just a high male ratio. This is the shortest of the 7 and I think that I started these almost 2 weeks later than the others, so this would be early week 5 or late week 4. 
 

This is another pheno that has more promise of being the blueberry pheno but seems more sensitive. I think that plant is in some old soil and I think that I will be dialed in very soon. I still have the other 5 phenos but they caught powder mildew, but I think that I have clean clones of the all 5. This is the 2nd year in a row that I got WPM in Nov. and I will be ready for it next year. It was only a minor case that was in my vegge room


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 6, 2018)

This is a Wookie 41 x SSDD freebie that I don't see around anymore. It's nothing too special but it has a Tiki torch fuel smell, you know the fuel that has citronella for bug repelant. Week 6


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 6, 2018)

Here is a young Black Raz that was amended with rock dust earlier in it's life cycle. I am hoping that it will not fade as fast. I am using organic soil and it has been testing at Ph 5.4-5.8 which is too low. It looks like the Rock Dust really helped. I don't have time to test my new soil before I plant with it, but I am sure that I am going in the right direction here. Edit: Sorry for rambling about my soil...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 6, 2018)

Here are 4 unsexed packs of Bodhi; Silver Mnt, Bingo Pj's, Mother's Milk, and BlueBerry HP... Since it is so cold outside in my garage, I pulled out a 4x8 tent and all of the extra lights lights that I had and expanded my vegge room. I only kept Black Raz from my previous run. If I want SunShine#4 again, I would have to re-vegge after I flower it and I don't think that I will...

This group of seeds are about to get topped, watered, and hit with CO2!!! I have some Black Raz and SSDD clones to the side also.


----------



## kingzt (Jan 6, 2018)

Deep21 said:


> View attachment 4068806 Space monkey 7 weeks in.


What's the nose on her?


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 6, 2018)

Serva said:


> Ohh I hope to find also some lovely pheno in my pack of MM, which should arrive soon! Especiall I am hoping for a great effect! My fav SSDD cut is also lanky af, but the effect is so great. Could you confirm that these traits are coming from the Appalachia dad, or going even further from Green Crack? I absolutely don‘t know a shit about these two strains, that’s why I am asking. Thanks.


From what ive grown and seen, the appy tends to pass on branching, chunky buds and frost and lets the mom come through nicely. Thats my take on it.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Very nice. Working on a Mothers Milk myself at the moment. what kind of flavors you get out of her?


Taste was like mouth coating creaminess...I suck at this...but it was mouth coating smoothness, almost like eating a spoonful of vanilla ice cream....but with something else in there.. A shit ton of folks were pissed after 2 years of having her...I lost her.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 6, 2018)

OH>>> so after I hit the Santa Cruz cut of Blue Dream with Sunshine Daydream....I see that Bodhi beat me to it!!! Blue Sunshine...Dang you Bodhi!!! hehe


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 6, 2018)

Goji og - purple Goji day 33

 

Mountain Temple day 33

 

Legends og x snow lotus day 33


----------



## Chef420 (Jan 6, 2018)

Look! Our resident screenwriter and barrister has made an apppearance. Finshaggy of Finshaggy Finshaggy and Finshaggy. What it do @Finshaggy


----------



## elkamino (Jan 6, 2018)

Veg tent tonight: Sunshine Daydream (R), Cupcake (Center), Blueberry HP (left). Just upped to 5 gal pots and will flip soon


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 7, 2018)

Goji og #4, has been smelling like a berry lifesaver creamsaver, sooo sweet. Whilst poking around to see whats going on up her skirt tonite she unleashed a straight bubblegum aroma. Loving this cut all around. Day 51 some lemon lotus bubble hash i made. Sugar leaf trim and #6 hermed on me at day like 40? So i de fanned it and threw that in. 120,90,73 and 45 micron only. The rest was put into alcohol for hash oil. Pressed it into a puck and froze, micro planed and now drying. Sooooo fragrant! I have a batch ahead of it going to play around with making some little temple balls.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Jan 7, 2018)

Useful said:


> OH>>> so after I hit the Santa Cruz cut of Blue Dream with Sunshine Daydream....I see that Bodhi beat me to it!!! Blue Sunshine...Dang you Bodhi!!! hehe


I was eyeballing his BSS, It would be cool to see how the differences of the males used effect progeny. You should at least give'em as freebies  id run them, hell I'd buy them haha


----------



## ibitegirls (Jan 7, 2018)

For those of you that grew out the Wolf Pack strain, were there any special phenos to be found?


----------



## numberfour (Jan 8, 2018)

Purple Sunshine day 45
 Diesel on the nose, very dense frosty buds.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 8, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Purple Sunshine day 45
> View attachment 4069847 Diesel on the nose, very dense frosty buds.


Looks to be finishing pretty fast, from here. How long do you take her?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 8, 2018)

Monday morning with The Monkey playing in the vape! Good morning Bodhites!


----------



## lukio (Jan 8, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Monday morning with The Monkey playing in the vape! Good morning Bodhites!


ditto! shes a a keeper


----------



## numberfour (Jan 8, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Looks to be finishing pretty fast, from here. How long do you take her?


First run I took her somewhere between 65 - 68 days, on my second run now but dropped lights to 11/13.


----------



## jacrispy (Jan 8, 2018)

Scored these today


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 8, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> Scored these today


What are you going to pop first???


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 8, 2018)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> I was eyeballing his BSS, It would be cool to see how the differences of the males used effect progeny. You should at least give'em as freebies  id run them, hell I'd buy them haha


I would still like to find BlueDream x Wookie... @apbx720 had a report on Blue SunShine...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 8, 2018)

apbx720 said:


> Blue sunshine View attachment 4002018 View attachment 4002024 View attachment 4002027


Here it is... Looks like he is looking for the same cross that I want, Space Nectar...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 8, 2018)

You will love that boysenberry




jacrispy said:


> View attachment 4070094Scored these today


----------



## Serva (Jan 8, 2018)

numberfour said:


> First run I took her somewhere between 65 - 68 days, on my second run now but dropped lights to 11/13.


First run was from seed?

SSDD#2 (day 15)
 

SSDD#6 (day 17)


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 8, 2018)

Serva said:


> First run was from seed?
> 
> SSDD#2 (day 15)
> View attachment 4070161
> ...


Stoked to pop mine. Hoping to make enough room to run the half pack i have. Will be one of my next pops


----------



## Serva (Jan 8, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Stoked to pop mine. Hoping to make enough room to run the half pack i have. Will be one of my next pops


I could even smoke the stems of #2... trichroms everywhere! Have fun


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Jan 8, 2018)

Chem kesey(#4) day 54 . reminds me of the clone only kush strains


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Jan 8, 2018)

Same chem kesey


----------



## ray098 (Jan 8, 2018)

Goldrunfarms said:


> Same chem keseyView attachment 4070190


Looks Nice how does she smell


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Jan 8, 2018)

ray098 said:


> Looks Nice how does she smell


Smell is skunky, almost unpleasant like dog poop


----------



## HydroChemBot (Jan 8, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I would still like to find BlueDream x Wookie... @apbx720 had a report on Blue SunShine...


Blue sunshine is a big yeilding floral monster according to a fellow ig'er... I haven't grown her... but I'm pretty excited to pop my pack next...


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jan 8, 2018)

Anybody growing cocoon? Im looking for some feedback on that line.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 8, 2018)

Goldrunfarms said:


> Smell is skunky, almost unpleasant like dog poop


Was conversing with someone on ig about some beans he made with a ssdd daddy he described as smelling like poopy vagina. Not usually my thing but i must admit, i was intrigued.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 9, 2018)

Only one of my three Black Triangle's turned out female but she's already quite the stinker in early bloom.


----------



## Judio_gardens (Jan 9, 2018)

Folks are literally sleeping on the GLG restock. check it out there are some gems


----------



## Shmozz (Jan 9, 2018)

3/3 Snow Lotus BX's have sprouted. 1/3 Cherry Sunshine. 1/3 Apollo 11 f4. Gotta say I'm a little disappointed in the numbers, but it was outrageously cold here in the NE the past 2 weeks, and my old house didn't know how to regulate itself. I'm hoping the other 2 Apollo's pop up, but the Cherry Sunshine's I know are done. I supplemented my loss with the last 2 of my Legend OG x Wookie testers, which popped no problem and have broken ground already. I got one female of the Legend OG x Wookie over the summer, and the terps were outstanding! I want to see what they'll do under my new COB's which should be arriving in the next week!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Was conversing with someone on ig about some beans he made with a ssdd daddy he described as smelling like poopy vagina.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 9, 2018)

Throw these up here. Had them out the other day and grabbed a few photos.

Fat Cherry x Old Mother Ghani testers. 

I popped 6 beans. All 6 threw tails in 24 hours. They were incredibly vigorous during their time in veg. I had one absolutely gigantic male that was disposed of due to space limitations. In the end I ended up with 2 very different females. On short stout frosty one, very spicy smelling. And the other is a lankier one, and very hairy. The smell on that one is off the charts. I just finished running the Grape Pie clone, and this thing is 2x as sweet smelling. Almost like black cherry opposed to a maraschino cherry.

This was at 31 days of 12/12.

Short and stocky 
 
 

And the tall sweet one
 
  

Also, after all the hype surrounding the Sunshine 4, and the lack of seeds available, I took it upon my self to make my own. Luckily I got 8 males from 8 SSDD seeds, Chose the favorite, and he is working his magic on the Chem 4 clone right now. Along with Blissful Wizard, GTH, Indiana Bubblegum, Grape Pie, and Pure Love (CBD). Im hoping to find some serious beans in there.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 9, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> Anybody growing cocoon? Im looking for some feedback on that line.


I almost wanted to sit back and see if anyone else would respond first and maybe have a positive exp... My pack was good in every way but yield, which was painfully small. There was a vigorous one that had a great smell and vegged like crazy, but the flowers were painfully small. Sorry, but nothing really noteworthy. I ran Lazy Lightning next to it also. I really felt like Black Raz just blew them out of the water... I don't like to post about negative experiences and I would rather say something nice about a strain, but I think that Loompa's HB might be getting outdated by newer crosses. Bodhi has plenty of OG's to pick from though.

I saw a couple of guys on here talking about Neroli '91 so I picked up a pack. '91 Skunk Va is supposed to be the original Sour D and Wookie is supposed to have a Sour Lavender thing going and it just sounds like a good cross. I could make a list of Bodhi strains that did better than Cocoon and I had high hopes for Loompa's HB also...


It was about as disappointing as "Primus and the Chocolate Factory"


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 9, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It was about as disappointing as "Primus and the Chocolate Factory"


Wow, that's a disappointment on par with Larry LaLonde rejecting his part in shaping death metal history.


----------



## Serva (Jan 9, 2018)

SSDD#2 (same plant as before, day 18 ):


and a shot of a lower bud:


SSDD#2, SSDD#2, SSDD#6 (all are topped over the 6th node, and I tried to super crop the shit out of the SSDD's, but the problem is they just don't care...):


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 9, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I almost wanted to sit back and see if anyone else would respond first and maybe have a positive exp... My pack was good in every way but yield, which was painfully small. There was a vigorous one that had a great smell and vegged like crazy, but the flowers were painfully small. Sorry, but nothing really noteworthy. I ran Lazy Lightning next to it also. I really felt like Black Raz just blew them out of the water... I don't like to post about negative experiences and I would rather say something nice about a strain, but I think that Loompa's HB might be getting outdated by newer crosses. Bodhi has plenty of OG's to pick from though.
> 
> I saw a couple of guys on here talking about Neroli '91 so I picked up a pack. '91 Skunk Va is supposed to be the original Sour D and Wookie is supposed to have a Sour Lavender thing going and it just sounds like a good cross. I could make a list of Bodhi strains that did better than Cocoon and I had high hopes for Loompa's HB also...
> 
> ...


91 skunk va is chem dog via skunk va, his cut labeled jb or joe brand was found to be incorrect so the distinction was made. Sour diesel is the 91 chem to massachusettes superskunk as result of a herm pollination. Not to be a nit pick, im just fascinated by the story and have heard alot about it through the people who were there. Check out the pot cast with p bud and skunk va. I think bodhi touches on it in his potcast interview but more so on the difference between the skunk va and jb cuts.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 9, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I almost wanted to sit back and see if anyone else would respond first and maybe have a positive exp... My pack was good in every way but yield, which was painfully small. There was a vigorous one that had a great smell and vegged like crazy, but the flowers were painfully small. Sorry, but nothing really noteworthy. I ran Lazy Lightning next to it also. I really felt like Black Raz just blew them out of the water... I don't like to post about negative experiences and I would rather say something nice about a strain, but I think that Loompa's HB might be getting outdated by newer crosses. Bodhi has plenty of OG's to pick from though.
> 
> I saw a couple of guys on here talking about Neroli '91 so I picked up a pack. '91 Skunk Va is supposed to be the original Sour D and Wookie is supposed to have a Sour Lavender thing going and it just sounds like a good cross. I could make a list of Bodhi strains that did better than Cocoon and I had high hopes for Loompa's HB also...
> 
> ...


glad i wasnt the only one who thought lazy lightning got outshined by the other bodhi gear when ran next to it. i had it in a tent with along with space cake, cobra lips, dream beaver, & blueberry hashplant. still have a few beans left that will get placed outside this year, & hopefully my opinion of it will change.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jan 9, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I almost wanted to sit back and see if anyone else would respond first and maybe have a positive exp... My pack was good in every way but yield, which was painfully small. There was a vigorous one that had a great smell and vegged like crazy, but the flowers were painfully small. Sorry, but nothing really noteworthy. I ran Lazy Lightning next to it also. I really felt like Black Raz just blew them out of the water... I don't like to post about negative experiences and I would rather say something nice about a strain, but I think that Loompa's HB might be getting outdated by newer crosses. Bodhi has plenty of OG's to pick from though.
> 
> I saw a couple of guys on here talking about Neroli '91 so I picked up a pack. '91 Skunk Va is supposed to be the original Sour D and Wookie is supposed to have a Sour Lavender thing going and it just sounds like a good cross. I could make a list of Bodhi strains that did better than Cocoon and I had high hopes for Loompa's HB also...
> 
> ...


Hey man. I appreciate the honesty. I was considering ordering both cocoon and lazylighting. Glad I thru the feelers out first. I love head band so I figured it was a win win running a bodhi cross with one of my favorite strains. Guess I'll just pop the pack of black raz I have and call it a day. Thanks again!


----------



## numberfour (Jan 10, 2018)

Serva said:


> First run was from seed?


Yes correct and my first run under the Quantum Board LED's and some new nutes...lol nothing like changing a few things over.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 10, 2018)

The seed fairy showed up today!


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 10, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> The seed fairy showed up today!View attachment 4070898


Thats a good score man. Best of luck with them.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 10, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Thats a good score man. Best of luck with them.


Thanks Cletus. Was talking to Strayfox and he’s never ran Yogi before. I may end up donating that pack to him to do an Open Pollination.


----------



## Serva (Jan 10, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> Thanks Cletus. Was talking to Strayfox and he’s never ran Yogi before. I may end up donating that pack to him to do an Open Pollination.


In which case is an open pollination better than taking the best female and male out of the pack to make f2 seeds?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 10, 2018)

Serva said:


> In which case is an open pollination better than taking the best female and male out of the pack to make f2 seeds?


Yes. Keeps a greater amount of genetic diversity in the gene pool. Ideal for small sample size genetic preservation projects.


----------



## Serva (Jan 10, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Yes. Keeps a greater amount of genetic diversity in the gene pool. Ideal for small sample size genetic preservation projects.


So if I just have a pack (never have more) and want to make f2‘s, I should always make an open pollination, and look out for lovely daughters?


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jan 10, 2018)

The problem with an open pollination which has poly hybrids involved is that much energy will be spent pheno searching. Too many variables to consider. IMO narrowing the parental breeding stock, at least to some degree, limits the garbage phenos that one has to search thru. If you choose to do an open pollination... pull the weakest phenos atleast and save yourself a headache down the road. The true magic happens at the f2 f3 stage anyway. Diversity is key, but not at the expense of time and space and sanity.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 10, 2018)

Serva said:


> So if I just have a pack (never have more) and want to make f2‘s, I should always make an open pollination, and look out for lovely daughters?


Depends. If packs are still being made, or they are plentiful feel free to stabilize a line, ie. Make f2s and on like you mentioned. This would be to stabalize a seedline. Think f2, f3,f4....

If it's rare. Not available. Parents extinct etc. Then an open pollination is about keeping the genetic variety alive and passing it out to avoid extinction.

Both are valid. Depends on the situation and your goals.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 10, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> Hey man. I appreciate the honesty. I was considering ordering both cocoon and lazylighting. Glad I thru the feelers out first. I love head band so I figured it was a win win running a bodhi cross with one of my favorite strains. Guess I'll just pop the pack of black raz I have and call it a day. Thanks again!


Black Raz checked a lot of boxes. It's not a super big strain but it stacks quick, has very good frost, potent, and has a pretty good flavor. Some of the other phenos that I passed on were golf ball nugs that finished fast, I had fun sorting through the whole seed pack! By the way, my wife's favorite 2 strains are Cali-orange and HeadBand...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 10, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> The seed fairy showed up today!


I saw the description of Tiger's Milk on GreenDot Labs and I thought that it looked very interesting! GreenDot makes their own description and they run a few Bodhi strains, I thought it was fun to look at...
https://greendotlabs.com/strains/tigers-milk/


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jan 10, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Black Raz checked a lot of boxes. It's not a super big strain but it stacks quick, has very good frost, potent, and has a pretty good flavor. Some of the other phenos that I passed on were golf ball nugs that finished fast, I had fun sorting through the whole seed pack! By the way, my wife's favorite 2 strains are Cali-orange and HeadBand...


I've grown a few Cali orange and headband lines from other breeders. Man I wish Bodhi's were solid... I'd be on those like stink on shit


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 10, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I've grown a few Cali orange and headband lines from other breeders. Man I wish Bodhi's were solid... I'd be on those like stink on shit


I've been running Tangie for a couple of years and finally put it to rest. I have a pack of Sumatra here, but I have only been able to find 1 pack. GLG dropped 5 seed packs and allowed 1 to be bought at a time and I scored one then and have been holding it since. I would like to see a Cali-O x Wookie cross become available... I like the Wookie crosses that I have ran so far and I really think that they are going to be what everyone is talking about soon. I have high hopes for Neroli '91 because it is supposed to be orange flavored and sour. I am going to be popping it soon with Lavender Aura (Purple Urkle x wookie), Terpenado (Goji F3 Strawberry milk x wookie), and Dream lotus (SCBD x Snow Lotus)... I have so many seed packs that I want to try that I keep changing my mind. Maybe I will start a poll when it is time to pop them... Anyways, I was happy enough with Black Raz to let go of my other strains and make room to run more. I still have not been able to see my 2x packs of SSDD grown out, I have them in flower now.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jan 10, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I've been running Tangie for a couple of years and finally put it to rest. I have a pack of Sumatra here, but I have only been able to find 1 pack. GLG dropped 5 seed packs and allowed 1 to be bought at a time and I scored one then and have been holding it since. I would like to see a Cali-O x Wookie cross become available... I like the Wookie crosses that I have ran so far and I really think that they are going to be what everyone is talking about soon. I have high hopes for Neroli '91 because it is supposed to be orange flavored and sour. I am going to be popping it soon with Lavender Aura (Purple Urkle x wookie), Terpenado (Goji F3 Strawberry milk x wookie), and Dream lotus (SCBD x Snow Lotus)... I have so many seed packs that I want to try that I keep changing my mind. Maybe I will start a poll when it is time to pop them... Anyways, I was happy enough with Black Raz to let go of my other strains and make room to run more. I still have not been able to see my 2x packs of SSDD grown out, I have them in flower now.


I'm currently popping the space monkey.... I want to find a wookie dom pheno that I can cross to an IBL creation of mine I've been growing for years. I'm looking to add some loudness and a higher terp profile.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 10, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I saw the description of Tiger's Milk on GreenDot Labs and I thought that it looked very interesting! GreenDot makes their own description and they run a few Bodhi strains, I thought it was fun to look at...
> https://greendotlabs.com/strains/tigers-milk/


Thanks for the link @MustangStudFarm. Never saw Green Dot Labs reviews before. They seem very high on it though


----------



## Craigson (Jan 10, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I've grown a few Cali orange and headband lines from other breeders. Man I wish Bodhi's were solid... I'd be on those like stink on shit


Pheno hunting time for me lol

60+ Cali-O 

11x cali-yo (ae77 cali-o x yo mama)-bodhi

11x Blood Orange (AE77 Cali-o x Appalachia) -Bodhi

11x Satsuma (Cali-O x Snow Lotus) -Bodhi

11x Orange Sunshine (Cali-O x SSDD) -Bodhi

10x citrus sap(gg4 x tangie) Crocketts

Unknowns

12x Cali-o x nycd

5x Agent Orange

5x Orange Kush

3x Blood Orange F2

14x Orange Sunshine S1s (Bodhi)

10x Tangie

10x Unknown Orange


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 10, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Pheno hunting time for me lol
> 
> 60+ Cali-O
> 
> ...


That’ll be crazy man! Good luck on that brother! If you want a few Tangie F2s that I made from Crockett’s Family Farms to add to the list, let me know. I can send you some.


----------



## Serva (Jan 10, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Pheno hunting time for me lol
> 
> 60+ Cali-O
> 
> ...


I am envious! That‘s a list... Could be like my choice... Now I am growing Blood Orange x Genius Thai (Useful). Jillybean will finish in a week. Also tried Agent Orange and Tangie (DNAs and Crockets), but this list...


----------



## HydroChemBot (Jan 10, 2018)

Serva said:


> I am envious! That‘s a list... Could be like my choice... Now I am growing Blood Orange x Genius Thai (Useful). Jillybean will finish in a week. Also tried Agent Orange and Tangie (DNAs and Crockets), but this list...


Seems like this thread catches orange feever about 4 times a year.. I've never had a truly amazing orange strain tho...


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jan 10, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Pheno hunting time for me lol
> 
> 60+ Cali-O
> 
> ...


 Thats an Epic list man. Lots of space required. I' envious. My modest 6×8 couldn't hold a flame to the space required to pheno hunt that lot. Best of luck to you sir. My brother has been playing with Cali-O and C99... trying to lock down an IBL for some time now. Some pretty interesting stuff has shown up. I wouldn't mind getting my hands on some blood orange. My seed bank is always in need of something more. I never seem to satisfied with what I have


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2018)

HydroChemBot said:


> Seems like this thread catches orange feever about 4 times a year.. I've never had a truly amazing orange strain tho...


This past year I hit some light orange on a couple of Orgis, and some genuine orange in a couple beans of Sour Cream x Agent Orange [ Sour Orange, I guess... ]. It's my favorite flavor in weed. In about a week, I'll have some chop pics in the 'New Harvest' thread of a reeking Orange Fruit Snacks. Real excited about this one; heavy frost and true orange smell. Wish I could say the same about the Bodhi Satsuma running beside it, which has no smell and very low frost. Plus, it looks like it's gonna go long .


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 10, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> The seed fairy showed up today!View attachment 4070898


dirty sanchez... nice.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 10, 2018)

3 for 3 cobra lips & phone home day 15


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 10, 2018)

2/2 purple wookie v3 showing pistils, transplant tommorow and flower in a week!jhpx88g13 veggin


----------



## elkamino (Jan 10, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> i had it in a tent with along with space cake, cobra lips, dream beaver, & blueberry hashplant


Sweet. And of that lineup what did you find most standout?


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 10, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Sweet. And of that lineup what did you find most standout?


space cake & dream beaver, both had unseen before amounts of resin. i usually choose 88g13hp crosses for resin, but those two made me respect & believe all the talk & praise heaped upon bodhi. i am hesitant to pop the rest of the dream beaver beans because i dont currently have the time & dedication to make f2's.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 10, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> space cake & dream beaver, both had unseen before amounts of resin. i usually choose 88g13hp crosses for resin, but those two made me respect & believe all the talk & praise heaped upon bodhi. i am hesitant to pop the rest of the dream beaver beans because i dont currently have the time & dedication to make f2's.


Im trying to check out new stuff, havnt even run the ones i popped yet (dream beaver) though its in the on deck circle, about a monthish out. I gotta say though, im pretty pumped to check out the rest of that pack. The thought of an open pollination run has my little hamster picking up its pace


----------



## Rosinallday (Jan 11, 2018)

Stoked on that Lucky Charms x freebie.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 11, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Stoked on that Lucky Charms x freebie.
> View attachment 4071411


You popping cherry trance any time soon?
That's the new one I've had my eyes on.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 11, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Stoked on that Lucky Charms x freebie.
> View attachment 4071411


Whers that order from? Shoe?
Thx


----------



## Rosinallday (Jan 11, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Whers that order from? Shoe?
> Thx


Hopefully be popping those in the next couple months. Curious about that Cherry Trance those will be in the next line up for sure.
Ig @Therareseedstore. They picked the freebies.


----------



## Serva (Jan 11, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Hopefully be popping those in the next couple months. Curious about that Cherry Trance those will be in the next line up for sure.
> Ig @Therareseedstore. They picked the freebies.


Like I already told you, I am also interested to see Cherry Trance... Sounds soo loud! Good luck!


----------



## Craigson (Jan 11, 2018)

Safe to assume the cherry o is fat cherry x orgasmatron?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 11, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Safe to assume the cherry o is fat cherry x orgasmatron?


Idk. I thought I saw it listed as cherry sativa x wookie


----------



## Rastafarout (Jan 11, 2018)

Cherry "O" is some old time cherry sativa ? There's a cherry "o" x snow lotus 
I've been testing them , anyone else grown them out ?


----------



## Craigson (Jan 11, 2018)

Them gojis on the right are beastin.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jan 11, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> The seed fairy showed up today!View attachment 4070898


So how many packs of fake beans did you buy total? /S You grabbed the last of the Big Sur and Yogi before I had a chance..Damn you!! 

Did you tell Strayfox that you're buying up the seed collection of his friend from breeders bay? 

What happened to Vato and that troll crew to tell us all that we're stupid? I miss their sour sad souls, trolling ways, and crackhead honed super powers !!


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jan 11, 2018)

Tossed in 5 Black Raz beans, 2 came out with 3 cotyledons on each. One seedling grew out of it and went back to doubles pretty quick, but the other seems to be a true triple dip. Hope it's a she just for fun. I don't know though, kind of makes me think about fake beans.
 
 


And here's one of my two SS4 plants going along nicely, if not too close to a 315W CMH. So weird, but they almost seem to have no smell on a rosin leaf rub. They clearly loaded with trichs. Both females I'm growing from seed are like this. Whenever I can smell something all I get is wet earth. Slightly discouraged but you never can tell sometimes.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 11, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> So how many packs of fake beans did you buy total? /S You grabbed the last of the Big Sur and Yogi before I had a chance..Damn you!!
> 
> Did you tell Strayfox that you're buying up the seed collection of his friend from breeders bay?
> 
> What happened to Vato and that troll crew to tell us all that we're stupid? I miss their sour sad souls, trolling ways, and crackhead honed super powers !!


I’ve only bought 63 packs of fake beans  lol.
Were they really Strayfox’ buddies seeds? All Stray did say to me is that they are definitely legit.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jan 11, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> I’ve only bought 63 packs of fake beans  lol.
> Were they really Strayfox’ buddies seeds? All Stray did say to me is that they are definitely legit.


Well I’m assuming so, he is listed as a friend on breeder bay and a fake seed collection
seemed strange with one 5 pack of Strayfox freebies but after I saw Strayfox on his friends list it made sense.

I think I got 29 packs the rest just came today. Plus an auction item from OG.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 11, 2018)

My little sunshine thunderfuck window licker. I always get excited about mutations, the always turn out to be males. If this one is a girl, i will call her christina ricci.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 11, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> So how many packs of fake beans did you buy total? /S You grabbed the last of the Big Sur and Yogi before I had a chance..Damn you!!
> 
> Did you tell Strayfox that you're buying up the seed collection of his friend from breeders bay?
> 
> What happened to Vato and that troll crew to tell us all that we're stupid? I miss their sour sad souls, trolling ways, and crackhead honed super powers !!


Man your clown ass flashing beans that you don’t even know legit. Pop some of them bitches and stop popping off at the fingers. Like I said before I could give 2 shits about them seeds. If stray told you that water was dry you’ll believe that too? If that was stray boy beans why he didn’t buy them? Or better yet why he didn’t bond his boy outta jail? He’s in jail right? Cmon man sometimes it’s good to get your head outta your ass and use your brain. Man I hope you’re a teenager that’ll learn from this scam of the year!!!!


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 11, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Man your clown ass flashing beans that you don’t even know legit. Pop some of them bitches and stop popping off at the fingers. Like I said before I could give 2 shits about them seeds. If stray told you that water was dry you’ll believe that too? If that was stray boy beans why he didn’t buy them? Or better yet why he didn’t bond his boy outta jail? He’s in jail right? Cmon man sometimes it’s good to get your head outta your ass and use your brain. Man I hope you’re a teenager that’ll learn from this scam of the year!!!!


You reap what you sow.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 12, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Man your clown ass flashing beans that you don’t even know legit. Pop some of them bitches and stop popping off at the fingers. Like I said before I could give 2 shits about them seeds. If stray told you that water was dry you’ll believe that too? If that was stray boy beans why he didn’t buy them? Or better yet why he didn’t bond his boy outta jail? He’s in jail right? Cmon man sometimes it’s good to get your head outta your ass and use your brain. Man I hope you’re a teenager that’ll learn from this scam of the year!!!!


Get over it man, theyre real, you missed out, suck it up.
Not causing shit, just get over it though.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 12, 2018)

Moontang just about to start flowering


----------



## JeffSessions (Jan 12, 2018)

Maybe B can breed a strain with Roadkill Unicorn and call it Dead Horse. Seems like that would be a popular one with some of you guys. JFC.


----------



## Serva (Jan 12, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> My little sunshine thunderfuck window licker. I always get excited about mutations, the always turn out to be males. If this one is a girl, i will call her christina ricci. View attachment 4071594View attachment 4071595


Haha, my mutations always have been female! 

And as far as I know this mutation you showing us is called „whorled phyllotaxis“. I love that word in my mother tounge!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 12, 2018)

1 of the 4 Sky Lotus Girls


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 12, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> I’ve only bought 63 packs of fake beans  lol.
> Were they really Strayfox’ buddies seeds? All Stray did say to me is that they are definitely legit.


Out of curiosity how much space do you have to run beans? I run 4 1000 DE and a couple 600 for flower lights inside and run 100+ plants outside, including in a light dep greenhouse. I also have a partner that helps me, and I only ask because with that much space it's really not easy to keep all my keepers going and doing true selections of more than 5-6 packs a year, it would literally take me 10+ years to get through 63 packs if I was doing more than just running the seed plants and I wouldn't feel comfortable letting old seeds sit that long.

Good luck though I hope to see you with a warehouse or giant greenhouse full or something.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 12, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Get over it man, theyre real, you missed out, suck it up.
> Not causing shit, just get over it though.


Let me put it this way for you slow dudes. Fuck y’all and them fake ass seeds. Show me a thread of them grown out. If you can’t do that don’t say shit. I could never miss out when I have my own collection and not about chasing rainbows. I buy from reputable seedbanks and breeders. I’ll save the battered wife sellers of Seeds to you fools.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 12, 2018)

Legends OG x Snow Lotus day 38
 

Mountain Temple day 38


----------



## JeffSessions (Jan 12, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Mountain Temple day 38
> View attachment 4071784


Mountain Temple looks like she'll be stacked when she starts to swell. I'm sure you've said before, but what lights are you running?

Might have to go for two packs of freebies on order I don't need to make at all.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 12, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> 1 of the 4 Sky Lotus Girls
> View attachment 4071729



Your girls always look healthy, great job. Do you ammend your own soil ?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 12, 2018)

^^ That Mountain Temple does look good
. 


I need some insight Bodhi peepss. If you could only pick one what one would it be. Rasberry hasplant , or Rasberry sunshine ?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 12, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Your girls always look healthy, great job. Do you ammend your own soil ?


Yeah recycled the soil from last year and re amended it and added about 50 % of the volume with fresh compost,i won’t clog up the thread but if you want check out the link my sig there’s a few posts about how I do my soil. I foliar feed a couple times a week with fish hydrolysate,kelp and fulvic or potasium silicate and I really think foliar is under rated by most people.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 12, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ozcocoloco-o-d-2017-18.952116/ 
Try that link,it’s in the outdoor grow section if the link doesn’t work


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jan 12, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> I need some insight Bodhi peepss. If you could only pick one what one would it be. Rasberry hasplant , or Rasberry sunshine ?


I would say Raspberry Hashplant. That 88 g13hp males a magic man.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 12, 2018)

JeffSessions said:


> Mountain Temple looks like she'll be stacked when she starts to swell. I'm sure you've said before, but what lights are you running?
> 
> Might have to go for two packs of freebies on order I don't need to make at all.



Mix of quantom boards and cree cxb cob fixtures. I highly recommend the mountain Temple. I ran a full pack. This is my keeper. Had to grab another for the vault.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 12, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> The seed fairy showed up today!View attachment 4070898


That boba's stash got me plotting and scheming over here...  

Just kidding friend, nice haul!


----------



## Observe & Report (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm still jealous as hell of all the long sold out Bodhi packs you guys scooped up.

You're lucky there was no dealer she could foist all of them onto at once. Then you'd be seeing the packs being auctioned and sold at high prices over the next decade. Like the Balz collection of BA and TBA wines. Some guy spent 30 years collecting the rarest and most expensive wines, sweet German wines called "beerenauslese" and "trockenbeerenauslese," and it was bought by a US importer that has spent the last 10-15 years selling them at market prices. There were 2000 bottles, now down to around 100. https://www.dvw.com/collections/balz-collection


----------



## natasdaisy (Jan 12, 2018)

Room full of bodhi, from top left corner clockwise silver mountain, arcticfallout 5, arctic fallout 3, black razberry, arcticfallout 1. and you can just see a bit of a scroged blueberry hashplant. The AF is chem 91 jbs cut x snow lotus just found out its called arctic fallout and i love it great name. #5 is in full beast mode stretched like crazy but is stacking hard now, leaves praying like crazy


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 12, 2018)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Out of curiosity how much space do you have to run beans? I run 4 1000 DE and a couple 600 for flower lights inside and run 100+ plants outside, including in a light dep greenhouse. I also have a partner that helps me, and I only ask because with that much space it's really not easy to keep all my keepers going and doing true selections of more than 5-6 packs a year, it would literally take me 10+ years to get through 63 packs if I was doing more than just running the seed plants and I wouldn't feel comfortable letting old seeds sit that long.
> 
> Good luck though I hope to see you with a warehouse or giant greenhouse full or something.


I bought doubles and triples of many because I’m not expecting anywhere near 100% germination. Most of these packs are over 5 years old already. If I get 5 Seeds per pack to pop I’ll be happy. There is a method to the madness.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 12, 2018)

Headband x Orgasmatron tester #5
7 weeks


----------



## elkamino (Jan 12, 2018)

65-day Dank Zappa


----------



## elkamino (Jan 12, 2018)

Same Dank Zappa


----------



## elkamino (Jan 12, 2018)

SSDD


----------



## elkamino (Jan 12, 2018)

SSDD, non-keeper but wish I had! Buttery but not blueberries


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 12, 2018)

elkamino said:


> SSDD, non-keeper but wish I had! Buttery but not blueberries


You can't re-veg it?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 12, 2018)

@elkamino. Everything in your room is looking stellar. Impressive.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 12, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> You can't re-veg it?


Too late, she’s gone. But that other SSDD Was revegged and has been run 3x.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 12, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @elkamino. Everything in your room is looking stellar. Impressive.


Thanks! 
All Organic ROLS soil under LEDs


----------



## ibitegirls (Jan 12, 2018)

good news is gojis popped 6 for 6. rapid rooters are legit af

bad news is i went to two stores and both sold out of earthworm castings. then i went to home depot and that was a mistake. i need my worm poop mang


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 13, 2018)

elkamino said:


> SSDD
> View attachment 4072186


That is gorgeous. Good freakin job


----------



## Serva (Jan 13, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> I would say Raspberry Hashplant. That 88 g13hp males a magic man.


I would say Sunshine for magic medical value


----------



## hayrolld (Jan 13, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> Anybody growing cocoon? Im looking for some feedback on that line.


You have to be a member to see the pics, but I recommend Breedbay to every Bodhi fan anyway. The link is to a cocoon test grow. Turned out really well. 
https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?201364805-Headband-(LF)-x-Wookie


----------



## xhexk (Jan 13, 2018)

Does anyone have a good bodhi strain to recommend for stress and anxiety? Would like to see what I should run next/keep my eye out for.


----------



## ibitegirls (Jan 13, 2018)

xhexk said:


> Does anyone have a good bodhi strain to recommend for stress and anxiety? Would like to see what I should run next/keep my eye out for.


SSDD...

not to go off on a tangent, but what you put in your body also has association with anxiety levels. a whole plant based diet can work wonders and make you more calm


----------



## Shmozz (Jan 13, 2018)

Winter 2018 run. Looking for a few keepers. But with so many seeds to pop and limited space, if I can find 1 mother, I'll be good.
Front 2: Legend OG x Wookie
Second 3: Snow Lotus BX (Gogi QM x Snow Lotus) one little mutant
Middle 1: Cherry Sunshine
Back 1: Apollo 11 f4

Praying for a female on my Apollo 11 and Cherry Sunshine. May have to pop couple more


----------



## Serva (Jan 13, 2018)

ibitegirls said:


> SSDD...
> 
> not to go off on a tangent, but what you put in your body also has association with anxiety levels. a whole plant based diet can work wonders and make you more calm


SSDD is great, my personal favorite, but also quite psychedelic active. I can‘t suggest any other bodhi strain, because I haven‘t grown his CBD strains, but I would recommand Tardis (Natural Homegrown Wonders), a mid-leven THC strain.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 13, 2018)

Headband x Orgasmatron - Tester


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 14, 2018)

Goji og #4, day 58


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jan 14, 2018)

What do you guys think would be Bodhi's highest yielding strain?

Blue Sunshine or Green (Crack) Lotus perhaps? Open to others as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 14, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> What do you guys think would be Bodhi's highest yielding strain?
> 
> Blue Sunshine or Green (Crack) Lotus?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Not sure if you are only asking about those two specific strains but in my experience his g13/hp male has the highest yielding crosses, I would assume the blue dream x g13/hp would be a huge yielder. I would assume anything that adds some stretch to the g13/hp male would have the potential for some big yielding phenos as well.


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 14, 2018)

Just recently did a few runs of Green Crack. Don't get very big, but it did pump out quite a few nice medium size nugs on one plant. Not a lot of wasted shit buds near the bottom so trimming was easy. Small enough to put 4 plants in a 4x4 tent no problem.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jan 14, 2018)

littlegiant said:


> Just recently did a few runs of Green Crack. Don't get very big, but it did pump out quite a few nice medium size nugs on one plant. Not a lot of wasted shit buds near the bottom so trimming was easy. Small enough to put 4 plants in a 4x4 tent no problem.


That's exactly what I'm looking for, something that does well with just 4 plants in a 4 x 4. Will be growing in 15 gals cc soil mix.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jan 14, 2018)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Not sure if you are only asking about those two specific strains but in my experience his g13/hp male has the highest yielding crosses, I would assume the blue dream x g13/hp would be a huge yielder. I would assume anything that adds some stretch to the g13/hp male would have the potential for some big yielding phenos as well.


I'm open to others, those two just stood out as having good yield potential.

What is the taste profile like on that g13/hp male? I should have mentioned I'll be consuming as Rosin, and in the past I haven't been big on hashplant flavor profile (not Bodhi's strain).

Chem4 x hp/g13 must produce some big fat colas.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 14, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Headband x Orgasmatron - Tester
> View attachment 4072576


Previous post was #5, this tester is #9
Can't wait to try both these phenos  

Goji in beast mode this run


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jan 14, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> What do you guys think would be Bodhi's highest yielding strain?
> 
> Blue Sunshine or Green (Crack) Lotus perhaps? Open to others as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have seen people say Blueberry Hashplant and Dream Lotus yield high. Anything with Blue Dream in it will do well yield wise.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 14, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> I'm open to others, those two just stood out as having good yield potential.
> 
> What is the taste profile like on that g13/hp male? I should have mentioned I'll be consuming as Rosin, and in the past I haven't been big on hashplant flavor profile (not Bodhi's strain).
> 
> Chem4 x hp/g13 must produce some big fat colas.


Every g13/hp cross I've run I've found plants that keep the frost and huge nugs of the g13/hp but have the terps from mom. Ran a couple packs of clusterfunk and found a couple chem smelling but hashplant looks. Magenta hashplant I have now looks just like a hashplant but smells and taste very skunky and yields huge. If you have room to run at least a full pack you will find a good tasting high yeilder from g13/hp crosses.


----------



## Shmozz (Jan 14, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> What do you guys think would be Bodhi's highest yielding strain?
> 
> Blue Sunshine or Green (Crack) Lotus?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I've seen a bunch of people say (and grew one myself that was a fantastic yielder) Blueberry Hashplant. If you can find it. The only one I've grown of bodhi's blue dream crosses, but I'm sure they are all great.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 14, 2018)

The goji cut i posted seems to have the potential to be my best yielder. Cold weather really fucked me but this girl is vigorous, branches with little encouragement and stacks buds right up. I could see some of the appalachian crosses going beast mode. Appy superskunk has been a great yielder for me. In my little tents, most stuff hits about 2oz a plant. ASS is like 3. With good temps i wouldnt be surpised to see this goji cut hitting 4 easily.


----------



## Rastafarout (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi folks thought I would chime in the wookie leaning space monkey is a beast if you train it .....but very floraly, bit too much for my palate


----------



## Craigson (Jan 14, 2018)

Some pics of gojis.day 19 flower. Crappy phone pics


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 14, 2018)

So it begins.. two Cheech Wizard from "Mia" above ground... time to see how they do. Once I get a few more plant numbers available I'll be dropping ancient and/or lucky charms. Time to put her Bodhi rarities to the test... As with all Bodhi gear it popped in damn near around 20 hours. Hope there's some Green Curry OG goodness in theseSs


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 14, 2018)

Thefarmer12 said:


> So it begins.. two Cheech Wizard from "Mia" above ground... time to see how they do. Once I get a few more plant numbers available I'll be dropping ancient and/or lucky charms. Time to put her Bodhi rarities to the test... As with all Bodhi gear it popped in damn near around 20 hours. Hope there's some Green Curry OG goodness in theseSs
> 
> View attachment 4073321


You germinated 2 and both popped? Or did you try germinating more?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 14, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> You germinated 2 and both popped? Or did you try germinating more?


2 out of 2. Both germed less than 24 hours as has been the case with all my Bodhi gear for the most part. Paper towel and zip lock with a heat mat. 

Hoping for a girl but who knows. I have a strict plant count unfortunately and most my numbers are tied up in breeding projects or I'd pop more.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jan 14, 2018)

Rastafarout said:


> Hi folks thought I would chime in the wookie leaning space monkey is a beast if you train it .....but very floraly, bit too much for my palate
> View attachment 4073193


 those wookie dom monkeys... You say They are super floraly? Can you describe it in more detail? I've heard the wookie is a loud strain and that it dominates crosses...


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 14, 2018)

Thefarmer12 said:


> 2 out of 2. Both germed less than 24 hours as has been the case with all my Bodhi gear for the most part. Paper towel and zip lock with a heat mat.
> 
> Hoping for a girl but who knows. I have a strict plant count unfortunately and most my numbers are tied up in breeding projects or I'd pop more.


That’s great man. Good luck with the Cheech Wizard


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 15, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> those wookie dom monkeys... You say They are super floraly? Can you describe it in more detail? I've heard the wookie is a loud strain and that it dominates crosses...


Not to speak for him but I've run a couple wookie crosses and a lot of them end up with a very similar smell, one that I can only describe as floral as well. I'm not super good with flowers so I'm not gonna say it smells like this flower or that flower but it really does have a unique strong floral smell that translates great to taste. I personally love it, so different from the skunky, earthy, fruity or kushy strains.

In my experience that male does take over the terps of the cross but it is becoming one of my favorite males.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jan 15, 2018)

Appalachian Super Skunk
Day 64
Pheno #1: Smells like the dumpster behind an Italian restaurant mid-afternoon
 
 

Pheno #2: Dead, rotting meat, roadkill odors

 
 

Pheno #3: Rotting citrus smell


----------



## hillbill (Jan 15, 2018)

I like your ASS! My young ASS is at day 44 and not loud or repulsive smelling at least not yet. I did however hit her with Space Monkey pollen. I do have a couple f2 Monkeys in veg and just topped one.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jan 15, 2018)

Thank you! All phenos had a less offensive smell up until around week 8. The funk really started coming out later in flower. Pheno #3 had a bright lemon/lime scent until the rotting smell showed up.


----------



## j.t.1986 (Jan 15, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> those wookie dom monkeys... You say They are super floraly? Can you describe it in more detail? I've heard the wookie is a loud strain and that it dominates crosses...


not to answer for the other gentleman also, but my experience with the wookie dom space monkey was very floral.. i described it as a very lavender smell.. it was very unique... i really enjoyed, dont know if ive ever had bud that floral in my life, taste was excellent also


----------



## Rastafarout (Jan 15, 2018)

Yes it's like a full on lavender( toilet spray ) cloying scent gets everywhere, the pheno I had is straight lavender and I mean potent full on like lavender essence 
tinged with a lemon note so high it goes florally citrus ....the two of them together 
Its just to overpowering for me , I like opposite end of 
The taste spectrum earthy skunky hazey
The other thing though is if you like that kind of smell then you will love it
It gets everywhere and absolutely reeks 
one of a kind smell , very greasy
I'm also sure the greasy types have more volatile smells then the sticky types, anyone else finding this ? 
Biggest plus - is yield and vigour ( most vigorous roots I've seen yet)


----------



## j.t.1986 (Jan 15, 2018)

hindu hashplants @ day 53 12/12
  
all of them are looking promising.. only one has a really funky/earthy smell.. the rest are devolping a fruity/sweet kushy type smell..

even the one under my mars panel looks great(down below)


only thing id have to say is the lack of frosting on the leaves... i like using the trim for goodies.. the buds are not short on frost though!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 15, 2018)

Two grows of Monkey for me have been very loud with a lot of cedar, lemon and skunk with fuel. I can't identify lavender except soapy so who knows? The cedar and lemon are always there. Mine have been midsize and similar to each other. I ran one 74 days for F2s and that was too long for the Monkey.

Hope to have Appalachian Super Skunk x Space Monkey. A little Monkey Ass!


----------



## elkamino (Jan 15, 2018)

Meanwhile, at James Bean Co...

https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/breeders/shop-bodhi-seeds

********CURRENT BODHI PROMO********

*PURCHASE ANY 2 PACKS OF BODHI GEAR AND RECEIVE A FREE FULL PACK OF YOUR CHOICE FROM THE FOLLOWING LIST:*

*BINGO PAJAMA (KUDRA X APPALACHIA)*

*SPACE CAKE REMIX (OGKB X SNOW LOTUS)*

*BUTTER WOOKIE (BUTTERSCOTCH X WOOKIE)*

*DREAD BREAD X SUNSHINE DAYDREAM*


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 15, 2018)

I saw that @elkamino 

Almost broke my new years resolution....


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 15, 2018)

All that DLA....


----------



## elkamino (Jan 15, 2018)

elkamino said:


> *BUTTER WOOKIE (BUTTERSCOTCH X WOOKIE)*


 Anyone Know what that butterscotch strain is? My sunshine daydream odors go from blueberry muffin batter during the first couple weeks of cure to butter-butterscotchy as time passes. I’d never heard of weed smelling like butterscotch, so was surprised when I had the revelation that’s what i was smelling lol. I just grow for myself, so am talking months of cure here.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 15, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Appalachian Super Skunk
> Day 64
> Pheno #1: Smells like the dumpster behind an Italian restaurant mid-afternoon
> View attachment 4073433
> ...


Your pics confirm what i suspected. My ASS needs more time. This round is fucked up anyway, ill see how far i can take them!


----------



## Deep21 (Jan 15, 2018)

Space monkey day 62
Chem4/SSDD
Lemon sage OG by “42” 
 Ass day 62


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 15, 2018)

Love that shade of purple looks nice!


----------



## Serva (Jan 15, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Anyone Know what that butterscotch strain is? My sunshine daydream odors go from blueberry muffin batter during the first couple weeks of cure to butter-butterscotchy as time passes. I’d never heard of weed smelling like butterscotch, so was surprised when I had the revelation that’s what i was smelling lol. I just grow for myself, so am talking months of cure here.
> View attachment 4073598



plantmoreseeds: sour butter is the sister to butterscotch (bc purple kush x instant karma)
https://www.instagram.com/p/BTSLFjIAtJK/?taken-by=plantmoreseeds

https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?201365478-Bodhi-Butterscotch-x-Wookie-testers


----------



## elkamino (Jan 15, 2018)

Serva said:


> plantmoreseeds: sour butter is the sister to butterscotch (bc purple kush x instant karma)
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BTSLFjIAtJK/?taken-by=plantmoreseeds
> 
> https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?201365478-Bodhi-Butterscotch-x-Wookie-testers


Thanks amigo!


----------



## Mcgician (Jan 15, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Anyone Know what that butterscotch strain is? My sunshine daydream odors go from blueberry muffin batter during the first couple weeks of cure to butter-butterscotchy as time passes. I’d never heard of weed smelling like butterscotch, so was surprised when I had the revelation that’s what i was smelling lol. I just grow for myself, so am talking months of cure here.
> View attachment 4073598


Interesting to hear the butterscotch description. My lucky charms exhibits that same smell as well, along with a little cornbread muffin, and dash of pine.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm getting ready to make my first order of Bodhi seeds, and as I'm sure everyone can relate, I'm having a lot of trouble narrowing things down. I'm personally more interested in unique terpene profiles and highs than potency/yield. 

Sunshine Daydream or Sunshine #4? I know that SSDD is a Bodhi classic, but the little I've heard of the Sunshine #4 sounds incredible, and getting chem on both sides of the cross sounds really intriguing... Any opinions or insight?

Also, I'm having trouble finding info on the Wookie crosses, are there any standouts I should check out?


----------



## numberfour (Jan 16, 2018)

Purple Sunshine
picture does her no justice, simply beautiful.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 16, 2018)

All of the amazing pictures in this thread has convinced me to give some Bodhi gear a go.Does anyone know if there is a Canadian distributor for Bodhi gear?
Was going to go through GLG but after the exchange rate and the extra shipping fee I will be paying almost double per pack.
Cheers


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Jan 16, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Purple Sunshine
> View attachment 4073915picture does her no justice, simply beautiful.


That right there.... beautiful colour.... well done my friend surely a keeper? Whats the nose on her?? Im lookin at acouple packs


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I'm getting ready to make my first order of Bodhi seeds, and as I'm sure everyone can relate, I'm having a lot of trouble narrowing things down. I'm personally more interested in unique terpene profiles and highs than potency/yield.
> 
> Sunshine Daydream or Sunshine #4? I know that SSDD is a Bodhi classic, but the little I've heard of the Sunshine #4 sounds incredible, and getting chem on both sides of the cross sounds really intriguing... Any opinions or insight?
> 
> Also, I'm having trouble finding info on the Wookie crosses, are there any standouts I should check out?


You won’t find anyone with Sunshine 4 available but plenty of SSDD to be had. If Goji OG is still available at Great Lakes Genetics, I’d go after that first. It’s almost sold out for good.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jan 16, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> All of the amazing pictures in this thread has convinced me to give some Bodhi gear a go.Does anyone know if there is a Canadian distributor for Bodhi gear?
> Was going to go through GLG but after the exchange rate and the extra shipping fee I will be paying almost double per pack.
> Cheers


Unfortnately that's "away she goes". No distribution up here. You can order from private guys or from James bean, Glg, seedsman. But the exchange rate and shipping fees will get you. That 65 dollars a pack turns into 100 in a big hurry. In reality tho, alot of the bigger "breeders" are charging about the same. The only shitty thing is the border. I've had a lot of luck... only lost a couple shipments to Canadian Border Services in the past, and those were coming from holland... particularly sannies. They seem to get familiar with certain shipping addresses and they put up flags.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 16, 2018)

Phone home day 20-untopped & on beastmode-fan leaves are huge-diggin it so far


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 16, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> Unfortnately that's "away she goes". No distribution up here. You can order from private guys or from James bean, Glg, seedsman. But the exchange rate and shipping fees will get you. That 65 dollars a pack turns into 100 in a big hurry. In reality tho, alot of the bigger "breeders" are charging about the same. The only shitty thing is the border. I've had a lot of luck... only lost a couple shipments to Canadian Border Services in the past, and those were coming from holland... particularly sannies. They seem to get familiar with certain shipping addresses and they put up flags.



Thank you. I searched and searched online but couldn't seem to find anything. Was just making sure. I would gladly pay the GLG prices if I had the money. Kinda the catch 22 of being sick and growing your own. I am too sick to work so can't afford the big buck beans but can't sell any of my medicine.
Could be worse. Could have none at all . I am going to start saving up for SSDD and maybe purplesunshine or silver mountain.
Cheers and thanks for the info


----------



## numberfour (Jan 16, 2018)

OldMateToldMeTo said:


> That right there.... beautiful colour.... well done my friend surely a keeper? Whats the nose on her?? Im lookin at acouple packs


Thanks, she sure is a stunner late in flower, this was her from seed last run
 

And being chopped
 
The first run and this she was almost pure fuel on the nose in flower. The buds from the first run cured to a sweet berry smell and taste, fuel is in there just in the background. I had some one comment the flavour was like Pez sweets and I can see that, its also very moreish.
I had 1 female from 6 seeds, the other Purple Sunshine I've seen on IG looks just as appealing so its possible its a great strain just not documented yet.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 16, 2018)

Stunningly beautiful numberfour!!!


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jan 16, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> All of the amazing pictures in this thread has convinced me to give some Bodhi gear a go.Does anyone know if there is a Canadian distributor for Bodhi gear?
> Was going to go through GLG but after the exchange rate and the extra shipping fee I will be paying almost double per pack.
> Cheers


You can order Bodhi genetics from Green Leaf Society in Toronto.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 16, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I am too sick to work so can't afford the big buck beans but can't sell any of my medicine.
> Could be worse. Could have none at all . I am going to start saving up for SSDD and maybe purplesunshine or silver mountain.
> Cheers and thanks for the info


PM me. Not sure if I have enough SSDD to send but I can help you with a pack of bodhi and gear from my own seed company if you want. I'm not from Canada but we can work it out.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jan 16, 2018)

Thefarmer12 said:


> PM me. Not sure if I have enough SSDD to send but I can help you with a pack of bodhi and gear from my own seed company if you want. I'm not from Canada but we can work it out.


That is solid of you man. I love it when I see the community in action


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 16, 2018)

WOW Thank you all for the incredible responses. Certainly not what I was expecting. I was just trying to explain that I wasn't being a cheap c*%t and not thinking it wasn't worth the dough lol I will respond to the pm's asap and will make sure to pay it forward however I can.
Cheers


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jan 16, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Thank you. I searched and searched online but couldn't seem to find anything. Was just making sure. I would gladly pay the GLG prices if I had the money. Kinda the catch 22 of being sick and growing your own. I am too sick to work so can't afford the big buck beans but can't sell any of my medicine.
> Could be worse. Could have none at all . I am going to start saving up for SSDD and maybe purplesunshine or silver mountain.
> Cheers and thanks for the info


Gtaseedbank can get you Bodhi gear but you have to ask for a list in an email or she’ll make you play 20 questions. The last I ordered it was 135 cdn a pack no deals no freebies. I see someone’s going to seed you some beans but if customs grabs them i’ll Send you some Orange Sunshine F2’s when they’re ready.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 16, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> You can order Bodhi genetics from Green Leaf Society in Toronto.


Zero bodhi in stock atm


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jan 16, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Gtaseedbank can get you Bodhi gear but you have to ask for a list in an email or she’ll make you play 20 questions. The last I ordered it was 135 cdn a pack no deals no freebies. I see someone’s going to seed you some beans but if customs grabs them i’ll Send you some Orange Sunshine F2’s when they’re ready.


GTA is a decent bank... I didn't realize they carried bodhi. I ordered from seedsman cause I couldn't track it locally and here it is in my own backyard. 135 seems a little steep tho.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jan 16, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> GTA is a decent bank... I didn't realize they carried bodhi. I ordered from seedsman cause I couldn't track it locally and here it is in my own backyard. 135 seems a little steep tho.


It is steep and they have access to many breeders but you can etransfer and have them in three days or less in Ontario. I have bought from the store and ordered from them many times they are reliable folks.

Edit: spelling


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jan 16, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> It is steep and they have access to many breeders but you can etransfer and have them in three days or less in Ontario. I have bought from the store and ordered from them many times they are reliable folks.
> 
> Edit: spelling


I hear you man... I usually put an order or 2 in per season and I have never had any problems from them. The odd pack of freebies is nice every Once in awhile. I tried to talk the owner of the Niagara seed bank into getting some bodhi, he wasn't interested in trying to sell regular seeds. Says the fem market is where it's at. I guess I can see where he's coming from, but damn it's nice to seeds that aren't from the top 7 euro breeders


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 16, 2018)

Sorry for posting again but I feel the need to thank people again for their generosity. I consider myself a somewhat jaded person when it comes to people, especially online. This has really helped with that. 
I really was just looking to be pointed in the right direction in finding seeds to save up for. 
The response here made my day.
Thank you
Cheers


----------



## greencropper (Jan 16, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Phone home day 20-untopped & on beastmode-fan leaves are huge-diggin it so farView attachment 4073947 View attachment 4073948


looks great!, got a feeling these are gonna be real special, have a pack on standby too, hope you post plenty of pics of her progress!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 16, 2018)

greencropper said:


> looks great!, got a feeling these are gonna be real special, have a pack on standby too, hope you post plenty of pics of her progress!


Will do man


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jan 16, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Zero bodhi in stock atm


They don't stock them at all. Strictly order in for you.


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Jan 16, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> Unfortnately that's "away she goes". No distribution up here. You can order from private guys or from James bean, Glg, seedsman. But the exchange rate and shipping fees will get you. That 65 dollars a pack turns into 100 in a big hurry. In reality tho, alot of the bigger "breeders" are charging about the same. The only shitty thing is the border. I've had a lot of luck... only lost a couple shipments to Canadian Border Services in the past, and those were coming from holland... particularly sannies. They seem to get familiar with certain shipping addresses and they put up flags.


Feel ya there man im in Australia worst customs in the world!!!! Plus we be paying 100-120 a pack of Bodhi's if ya can get em most banks wont ship here its shithouse...


----------



## Danielson999 (Jan 16, 2018)

Space Monkey - Day 48 of flower
5gl Smart Pots w/organic soil

1 of 2 beans were female. 2 clones from this plant flowering in the background of the tent. Can't wait to get her harvested. Lots of orange pistils but trichomes are still coming along. Probably needs a full 8 weeks/56 days.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 16, 2018)

ss4 #4, #5.
1-3 were culled males, 1 was almost blue and reeked in veg(still regret not keeping him) looks like #5 is joining 1-3. Fahk.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 17, 2018)

Goji OG - Purple Goji cut 

Day 44 - mid height top.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 18, 2018)

So, after posting this question on another thread accidentally, lets try this again. deep line alchemy 7 (old mother ghani) or 8 (vintage afghani landrace) ordering beanz, need input. Leaning towards 8. Also grabbing hashplant d and lucky wookie 8.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jan 18, 2018)

I have had trouble finding information on the Vintage Afghani Landrace used in the Deep Line Alchemy #8. 
Concerning the Old Mother Ghani, Bodhi explains, (quoted from another forum):

"omg is a seedline i got long ago as old afghani from a private collector. its a beautiful lemon spice classic vintage commercial afghani. leans more to the hindu kush side then the acrid leathery stout plains afghani. has a perfect mind/body mix. i use both a male and a female from the line, the male is so resinous you can make hash from him."

Bodhi talks about the Old Mother Ghani further in the first installment of his Pot Cast interview.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 18, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I have had trouble finding information on the Vintage Afghani Landrace used in the Deep Line Alchemy #8.
> Concerning the Old Mother Ghani, Bodhi explains, (quoted from another forum):
> 
> "omg is a seedline i got long ago as old afghani from a private collector. its a beautiful lemon spice classic vintage commercial afghani. leans more to the hindu kush side then the acrid leathery stout plains afghani. has a perfect mind/body mix. i use both a male and a female from the line, the male is so resinous you can make hash from him."
> ...


I found that, i also found a tester journal on the dla 8, ill see if i can find it again...


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 18, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I have had trouble finding information on the Vintage Afghani Landrace used in the Deep Line Alchemy #8.
> Concerning the Old Mother Ghani, Bodhi explains, (quoted from another forum):
> 
> "omg is a seedline i got long ago as old afghani from a private collector. its a beautiful lemon spice classic vintage commercial afghani. leans more to the hindu kush side then the acrid leathery stout plains afghani. has a perfect mind/body mix. i use both a male and a female from the line, the male is so resinous you can make hash from him."
> ...


Found it! 
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/deep-line-alchemy-8-testers-bodhi-seeds.93002/


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jan 18, 2018)

Found DLA #7 Journal
https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?201365455-OMG-x-88G13HP-(Spring-2017-testers)


----------



## CAPTAIN & EL PRESIDENTE (Jan 18, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> Bad Dawg Genetics is Dragboatjeffy at GLG. He breeds his Long Bottom Leaf male with different strains and gives them as extra freebies. The pack I got was Bubba Kush (Mota Cut) x Long Bottom Leaf


Crazy question. Did you ever pop those BKxLBL seeds? Just wanted to know if you found anything fun! Everyone wanted GSCXLBL but I thought the BK hybrid looked interesting. I think there are some gems in these packs. I got the same freebie pack and you are the only other person I have found who got the Bubba Kush freebie.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jan 18, 2018)

CAPTAIN & EL PRESIDENTE said:


> Crazy question. Did you ever pop those BKxLBL seeds? Just wanted to know if you found anything fun! Everyone wanted GSCXLBL but I thought the BK hybrid looked interesting. I think there are some gems in these packs. I got the same freebie pack and you are the only other person I have found who got the Bubba Kush freebie.


I also have the BK freebie. Have not popped it yet though. Also got the pre 98 BK x lbl freebie.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 18, 2018)

CAPTAIN & EL PRESIDENTE said:


> Crazy question. Did you ever pop those BKxLBL seeds? Just wanted to know if you found anything fun! Everyone wanted GSCXLBL but I thought the BK hybrid looked interesting. I think there are some gems in these packs. I got the same freebie pack and you are the only other person I have found who got the Bubba Kush freebie.


You should pop those asap and post em in the BD thread. I'm loving my scmk x lbl.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 18, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Found DLA #7 Journal
> https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?201365455-OMG-x-88G13HP-(Spring-2017-testers)


Awesome. Thank you. I have a breedbay account, dont use it much, navigating the site is a little weird. I think ill be going with 8, going to re scan the list and get some gear!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 18, 2018)

CAPTAIN & EL PRESIDENTE said:


> Crazy question. Did you ever pop those BKxLBL seeds? Just wanted to know if you found anything fun! Everyone wanted GSCXLBL but I thought the BK hybrid looked interesting. I think there are some gems in these packs. I got the same freebie pack and you are the only other person I have found who got the Bubba Kush freebie.


No I haven’t popped them yet. I think it’ll be years before I get to them to be honest though. Ive got too many Bodhi packs ahead of them.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 18, 2018)

Dank Zappa


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Jan 18, 2018)

Can i just live in 1 of your gardens, I take up alot of space but am willing to cut my legs off to compensate.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 18, 2018)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> I also have the BK freebie. Have not popped it yet though. Also got the pre 98 BK x lbl freebie.


Pop those beans! I guess the so cal master and bubba are pretty similar. Idk, haven't tried either. I do know my bad dawg lbl x blows the rest of the room away for terps. Amazing juicy fruit cleaner.
Sorry, back to Bodhi. . .

@GrowGorilla, I've seen your some of your recent pick-ups, can't say I blame you for not getting to yours.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 18, 2018)

Lex Talioniss said:


> Can i just live in 1 of your gardens, I take up alot of space but am willing to cut my legs off to compensate.


Lol! Sure wish I had “gardens” plural! And all props go to quality genetics anYway. I’m just a personal use guy who always packs the pipe. I only sell maybe $300 worth of weed per year, all grown in a 5’ x 5’ flower tent and a 3’ x 3’ veg/clone tent. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 18, 2018)

Legends of x snow lotus day 45

 

Mountain Temple day 45


----------



## strayfox gear (Jan 19, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> I’ve only bought 63 packs of fake beans  lol.
> Were they really Strayfox’ buddies seeds? All Stray did say to me is that they are definitely legit.



Hey @GrowGorilla and @Weliveinapolicestate how come I didn't get an invite to the party..lol

Sorry I haven't been able to get on and shoot the breeze..new job and munchkins so it's hard to keep up...if you ever have a question or need some answers, hit me up over on IG.. I'm on there way more cause it's quick and easy.. still doesn't beat the forums imo.

Its been a while since I had to come on a forum and feel like I had defend myself ..

I'm still trying to figure out how I got pulled into this. I was asked a few weeks ago if I knew some chick, not a dude, but a chick named Mia and if these 2 packs of beans he bought were real...

I took a screen shot and asked bodhi and he said they are real. 

I replied back that the drunken Unicorn packs that was in the pic were real. Period. Nothing else to the story on my end.

I don't have a clue who Mia is. I heard she was from over grow, not breedbay..




@Vato_504 brother, your still at it over here. Dude, your like a fuckin internet warrior...Last time I chimed in and you were on a mission too..If we were friends, im sure I would never have any problems.. Theres tough guys out there that wouldn't stand a chance.. your like the next Riot..

You must have me confused with someone else brother.. as for seeds, Sad to say, I've got every bodhi pack ever made from circa 2007-2014. Im sure I have most of the packs that are on that list other then Yogi.

75% of the rest of my gear was from bodhi.

Thanks for the good energy. Hope this answered a few questions on some old packs that are floating around. I'm sure they are out there.

Hope everyone is well and healthy..

Here's the last couple rocket launchers that I have left.


I95

Chemdog 91 skva


Unicorn Tears



Topanga kush


New Smoke Signals ( bubba Blanco / bubba Katsu)


----------



## strayfox gear (Jan 19, 2018)

@Jp.the.pope those look freakin awesome brother.. Beautiful work


----------



## kona gold (Jan 19, 2018)

strayfox gear said:


> Hey @GrowGorilla and @Weliveinapolicestate how come I didn't get an invite to the party..lol
> 
> Sorry I haven't been able to get on and shoot the breeze..new job and munchkins so it's hard to keep up...if you ever have a question or need some answers, hit me up over on IG.. I'm on there way more cause it's quick and easy.. still doesn't beat the forums imo.
> 
> ...


All look fantastic!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 19, 2018)

strayfox gear said:


> @Jp.the.pope those look freakin awesome brother.. Beautiful work


Thanks @strayfox gear appreciate the kind words


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 19, 2018)

strayfox gear said:


> Hey @GrowGorilla and @Weliveinapolicestate how come I didn't get an invite to the party..lol
> 
> Sorry I haven't been able to get on and shoot the breeze..new job and munchkins so it's hard to keep up...if you ever have a question or need some answers, hit me up over on IG.. I'm on there way more cause it's quick and easy.. still doesn't beat the forums imo.
> 
> ...


I’m confused as to why you tagged me because I never said nothing about what you have or nothing. Sometimes we’re to smart for our own good. If you would’ve read the post I was responding to you would have seen I said,” if the person who’s “supposedly” collection was being sold off was your friend why would you let your friend sit in jail and not get him out”! In response to 63 packs saying that was your friends collection. Hopefully that clears it up for you because I’ve never mentioned nobody’s collection or what anybody else have.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 19, 2018)

strayfox gear said:


> Hey @GrowGorilla and @Weliveinapolicestate how come I didn't get an invite to the party..lol
> 
> Sorry I haven't been able to get on and shoot the breeze..new job and munchkins so it's hard to keep up...if you ever have a question or need some answers, hit me up over on IG.. I'm on there way more cause it's quick and easy.. still doesn't beat the forums imo.
> 
> ...


Hey @strayfox gear. I’m the guy that asked you about the Drunken Unicorn packs. Thank you very much again for asking Bodhi about those. And about the Yogi, if these all turn out legit I’ll be donating that pack your way. I’m sure you could do it way more justice than I ever could. Cheers brother.


----------



## strayfox gear (Jan 19, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> I’m confused as to why you tagged me because I never said nothing about what you have or nothing. Sometimes we’re to smart for our own good. If you would’ve read the post I was responding to you would have seen I said,” if the person who’s “supposedly” collection was being sold off was your friend why would you let your friend sit in jail and not get him out”! In response to 63 packs saying that was your friends collection. Hopefully that clears it up for you because I’ve never mentioned nobody’s collection or what anybody else have.


Good morning,

Please don't take my text out of content, I'm big on taking stuff like this to a pm to brother.

I tagged you because you stated, (If stray told you that water was dry you’ll believe that too? If that was stray boy beans why he didn’t buy them? Or better yet why he didn’t bond his boy outta jail? He’s in jail right?)

Your not the first person that has brought this up brother. I don't know how anyone brought me in saying this dude is my boy or that I know the seller..lol..I thought this was a chick.

Is this Mia chick on riu? I'd like to talk to her. I definitely have some questions on a few of those packs.

Im 100% with you and the rest of the guys, even the guys that purchased the seeds..everyone knows thats pretty iffy on buying all that gear, not knowing who the seller is..it's definitely a shot in the dark.

All I can say, is that if your a die hard bodhi head and you got the money and see gear like this still Floating around, shiiiiiiit, grab that gear and run with it. Especially, Yogi, big sur and instant karma..

You could be the missing link to opening up a long lost back to the Future green portal..

Let me know if you need direction with cracking old seeds or an open pollination. I'd love to help..

@Vato_504 fyi, no offense taking on my end. have a beautiful weekend..

Pure Kush suge cut


Watermelon HP / Deep Chunk testers


Nepali Cream (Mother's Milk bodhi cut / Iraqi) tested by @Bubby'sndalab beautiful job my friend..


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 19, 2018)

Danielson999 said:


> Space Monkey - Day 48 of flower
> 5gl Smart Pots w/organic soil
> 
> 1 of 2 beans were female. 2 clones from this plant flowering in the background of the tent. Can't wait to get her harvested. Lots of orange pistils but trichomes are still coming along. Probably needs a full 8 weeks/56 days.View attachment 4074268


Sorry if this is hijacking but what camera did you use for this picture? Its beautiful .
Like new strains I am not up to date on the digital cameras.
Cheers and sorry again for hijacking.


----------



## strayfox gear (Jan 19, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> Hey @strayfox gear. I’m the guy that asked you about the Drunken Unicorn packs. Thank you very much again for asking Bodhi about those. And about the Yogi, if these all turn out legit I’ll be donating that pack your way. I’m sure you could do it way more justice than I ever could. Cheers brother.



Sweeeeeeet.. I'll put up a cool little seed cracking method for old gear that's very simple and very effective.

Not knowing how those seeds were actually stored on that person's end, I'd put them in a mylar bag, vacuum seal that bag and store them in the fridge until you get to them..

How exciting.. make sure to have fun with it.. I'm kinda jealous..lol..

Stay blessed my friend.

Ttyl
Stray

Oaxaca / Zipolite trip with doc and the b man


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 19, 2018)

strayfox gear said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Please don't take my text out of content, I'm big on taking stuff like this to a pm to brother.
> 
> ...


Listen fam like I said before it’s not my money being wasted on wack fake seeds. And yea nobody not even you can tell me those seeds are real because we don’t know. You know how easy it is to make sticky Bodhi labels and get some baggies? That’ll take 2 days tops. So yea them shits fake but you give them hope. So we can save the pm’s and the slick talk. Next time do research before tagging me because I could careless what’s in your vault and who beans you been collecting for 11 years. Didn’t you just get watermelon hp last year? So tell that bullshit to somebody else you don’t or didn’t have everything!!!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 19, 2018)

*couldn't care less


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 19, 2018)

some black triangles, 1 starfighter x lbl glg freebie cross, & a space monkey with some issues caused by my "all for one" feeding plan...


----------



## Observe & Report (Jan 19, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> And yea nobody not even you can tell me those seeds are real because we don’t know. You know how easy it is to make sticky Bodhi labels and get some baggies? That’ll take 2 days tops.


Nobody can say the beans are real but can you say the packs look fake? As in, can you articulate any specific facts that would lead a reasonable person to believe the packs in question are fake?


----------



## strayfox gear (Jan 19, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Listen fam like I said before it’s not my money being wasted on wack fake seeds. And yea nobody not even you can tell me those seeds are real because we don’t know. You know how easy it is to make sticky Bodhi labels and get some baggies? That’ll take 2 days tops. So yea them shits fake but you give them hope. So we can save the pm’s and the slick talk. Next time do research before tagging me because I could careless what’s in your vault and who beans you been collecting for 11 years. Didn’t you just get watermelon hp last year? So tell that bullshit to somebody else you don’t or didn’t have everything!!!


Lol, oh brother..I usually don't respond to comments like this..lol.. thank you for the quick response. I just won 20 bucks from my wife..

I don't have time to go back and forth with this internet tough guy shit.

Hope, hope is a beautiful thing to give anyone in this game bro..I never once said those packs are real. I don't need to do any research on any of this either...no time.


As for WHP.. lol.. My old seeds never cracked open. I reached out to my Ethiopian homie for some fresh seeds to get a crack at. I did an open pollination and returned a nice little handful.

I'm sure you already know that or you wouldn't have brought that up..

You come over to breed bay or IG in a healing bodhi thread where people are happy, helping, sharing Awesome stories and pictures of how this plant has helped out so many people and then start acting crazy, lol, They will eat you for breakfast..

People like you are the reasons why good hearted people like bodhi don't come on here anymore.

Your energy is so freakin dark brother..it comes through your text.

I hope the green gods bless your garden in more ways than one..



Strayfox




Chemdog 91 skva cut

DragonSlayer bodhi cut


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 19, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Nobody can say the beans are real but can you say the packs look fake? As in, can you articulate any specific facts that would lead a reasonable person to believe the packs in question are fake?


Easy with the big words buddy. That little hamster is running full tilt already. Youll give the thing a god damn heart attack. Goji og, day 63


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Easy with the big words buddy. That little hamster is running full tilt already. Youll give the thing a god damn heart attack. View attachment 4075682Goji og, day 63


Any indication which goji pheno you got there, cletus? She's a purdy girl.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 19, 2018)

strayfox gear said:


> Lol, oh brother..I usually don't respond to comments like this..lol.. thank you for the quick response. I just won 20 bucks from my wife..
> 
> I don't have time to go back and forth with this internet tough guy shit.
> 
> ...


Man you think I give a fuck if breeders come to these forums? When I joined these forums I wasn’t looking for breeders I didn’t know breeders. Breeders aren’t fucking rockstars they regular dudes like me and everyone else. Y’all put them on pedestals and act like they gods. Nah my energy is me. You think I didn’t catch the fake ass riot insult. Dude phony and fake and steal shit. So that’s why my energy is the way it is.


----------



## Danielson999 (Jan 19, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Sorry if this is hijacking but what camera did you use for this picture? Its beautiful .
> Like new strains I am not up to date on the digital cameras.
> Cheers and sorry again for hijacking.


Don't think you need to buy an expensive camera. Just make sure it has a 'macro' mode and a tripod is a must. Set a delay so the camera takes a bit 5 or 10 seconds after you push the button so any subtle movement calms down. This camera is about $100 or so although newer versions have rolled out since I bought it a few years back. Here's another pic it took...


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Any indication which goji pheno you got there, cletus? She's a purdy girl.


any idea how many different phenos there are of goji? i just grew out two that were pretty different.one had that killer fruity smell/taste while the other was more dank/earthy.both excellent.
also,there was a member asking about cocoon.i just cut down two.one has an unbelievable lemon smell/taste(in pic) that has converted me into being a lemon fan.my only complaint about the cocoon was running it next to the goji.damn that goji is a showstopper,imo.ordered another pack and have a mother going.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Any indication which goji pheno you got there, cletus? She's a purdy girl.


Lotus leaner, super sweet. Raspberry cream saver turning to bubblegum when jostled. Drying now, getting a little sour to it.  Theres the lil lady herself. She was gifted to me as ready to flip from seed, same dude also kicked me 2 other clones both of which seem like ogs structurally. Flipped one 2 days ago. The other just transplanted, its on deck with a dream beaver and a more cowbell that came back to me from my outdoor. The only one! Currently dubbed MCX. Cant wait to see what she do.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2018)

strayfox gear said:


> Your energy is so freakin dark brother..it comes through your text.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 19, 2018)

Danielson999 said:


> Don't think you need to buy an expensive camera. Just make sure it has a 'macro' mode and a tripod is a must. This camera is about $100 or so although newer versions have rolled out since I bought it a few years back. Here's another pic it took...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few years ago, i bought a fairly nice sony digital. Love it. Since then i got an iphone 6 plus. Was pretty on par. Water logged that, upgraded to the 7 plus. Havnt used the sony in some time.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 19, 2018)

Danielson999 said:


> View attachment 4075744


What strain is this? I love those pistils!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jan 19, 2018)

strayfox gear said:


> Lol, oh brother..I usually don't respond to comments like this..lol.. thank you for the quick response. I just won 20 bucks from my wife..
> 
> I don't have time to go back and forth with this internet tough guy shit.
> 
> ...



Can't like this post enough. Several people in this thread are straight toxic and don't represent what Bodhi is or should be. Big ups to you and B for being true to the plant.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jan 19, 2018)

Hey Vato ! I’d hate to pull you away from the flat earth forum you’re currently on but a guy with a brain as large as yours should be able to pick out the Sunshine #4 (GLG) from the Elf snacks (MIa) in this picture. 

I’d show some Good Medicine too but the bitch slipped in different Rasta beans in each pack it seems. Mia The best con artist on the net!! Your “fam” “no clue shoe” who also sells hard to get and older Bodhi stock in the evil non tamper proof packs for a reasonable price has to come second because he didn’t even do his research on Bodhi packaging !! What would that take like 5 minutes on google or so I’m told!! Ignorance is bliss Vato


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jan 19, 2018)

What is the Raspberry Goji f2? Is that a phenotype of Goji OG or is that some sort of Goji OG x Raspberry Kush??


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jan 19, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> What is the Raspberry Goji f2? Is that a phenotype of Goji OG or is that some sort of Goji OG x Raspberry Kush??


It is a Goji OG F2 Phenotype


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jan 19, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> It is a Goji OG F2 Phenotype


Sounds awesome, thanks.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 19, 2018)

Speaking of shoe, am i the only one thats posted on the new gear drop??? Hp dad gear like whoa...lucky wookie 8 as a freebie, what!?!? $10 off a pack. I dont think ive requested and recieved a list then placed an order so fast!


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 19, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Speaking of shoe, am i the only one thats posted on the new gear drop??? Hp dad gear like whoa...lucky wookie 8 as a freebie, what!?!? $10 off a pack. I dont think ive requested and recieved a list then placed an order so fast!


everything from the emerald cup? i'm waiting on glg, new years rez down the damn drain already...


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 19, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> everything from the emerald cup? i'm waiting on glg, new years rez down the damn drain already...


I dunno what was at the emerald cup. I jot down new stuff. Keep in mind, new to shoe.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 19, 2018)

88 g13 hp x:
Hashplant 1, D, 4. Corresponding chemdog cuts. 
Axis-congo black
Herer hashplant-10k jack herer
Grandmas hashplant-irene og
DLA 8&9
Mango hashplant-mango biche
New to freebie list:
Lucky wookie 8 & butter wookie


----------



## jtp92 (Jan 19, 2018)

Ok these r blue sunshine from bodhi (blue dream x ssdd) the mother never had purple in the stock or bud and only 2 clones did these 2 and I can tell a big difference in the smells the green is a lot moor skunky and the purple is a lot moor sweet Barry candy can anyone tell me why there like that is it possible to have the true hybrid and get different leaning clones here r the 2 different smelling stems and a pic of the mother to them the pic of the mother was on a different device that is a crack in the screen


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 19, 2018)

jtp92 said:


> View attachment 4075887 View attachment 4075888 View attachment 4075889 Ok these r blue sunshine from bodhi (blue dream x ssdd) the mother never had purple in the stock or bud and only 2 clones did these 2 and I can tell a big difference in the smells the green is a lot moor skunky and the purple is a lot moor sweet Barry candy can anyone tell me why there like that is it possible to have the true hybrid and get different leaning clones here r the 2 different smelling stems and a pic of the mother to them the pic of the mother was on a different device that is a crack in the screen


Very possible. Thats genetics. Even with ibl youll see variance. Else you and your siblings would all look identical. F1, some variance, f2 opens much wider, with selection f3 will begin to show signs of stabilization. People refer to genetics being stable in regards to hermaphoditic properties when in reality genetically stable is in regards to variance in genotypical expression. (What we call pheno is actually genotype, but its just become acceptable terminology in our field). Most of bodhis gear such as your beans, are f1.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 19, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Easy with the big words buddy. That little hamster is running full tilt already. Youll give the thing a god damn heart attack. View attachment 4075682Goji og, day 63


Holy shit it's hoppin in here! That was so funny. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 20, 2018)

SSDD. Not much to look at yet,but im hoping for some ladie's. Just chopped 2 males last week which bummed me out. That set me back a little.


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Jan 20, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Speaking of shoe, am i the only one thats posted on the new gear drop??? Hp dad gear like whoa...lucky wookie 8 as a freebie, what!?!? $10 off a pack. I dont think ive requested and recieved a list then placed an order so fast!


Haha couldnt help myself lucky wookie, butter wookie and the dread x Ssdd yeoooooo...


----------



## SativaInMind (Jan 20, 2018)

hey brother vato, we get your point... stray was also on point, I feel like most who have seen several of your posts vato and read what stray just said was nodding their heads in agreement, he isn't even attacking you just trying to help you out, no need to be overly hostile in your response  after a certain point no one wants to just read negativity and BS, there is getting a point across then there is just being a negative person and people can feel the dark energy as stray said..hope you understand homie  kinda kypocritical but could we keep the thread on topic and take the drama to other threads... 

some thing I was told, out of many packs space monkey was the only one that a few seeds never cracked 4 seeds in total never popped were all very small seeds, 1 female was found from the remaining seeds others were males, smelt pretty much like lavender maybe even stronger was quite unbelievable the terps coming off that one, however that particular pheno was just too lavender/florally for the growers tastes, stinky and resinous tho. all males were culled before flowering but were stinky af, strong stem rub smells

every pheno found In a pack of silver mountain was highly regarded, with some phenos being having potency not too far off some of the headstash, cookies and og type plants yet it has incredible yield on every pheno, very good match of parents it seems buds form very wide yet stack from top to bottom node, also the smelliest bud I think I have come across and I think my favourite smell from any bud I have come across, weak orange and spicy lemon notes but overpowering lime fuel with smooth creamy vanilla notes super complex and thick smell, high bag appeal to, was one of the only packs out of many that the grower bought more than one after seeing the results


----------



## Rastafarout (Jan 20, 2018)

Hey Cletus looks exactly like the pheno I got , but instead of rasberry I'm getting rich creamy vanilla ice-cream with that ice -creamy bubblegum . Potent !


----------



## Rastafarout (Jan 20, 2018)

Fades very nicely -9 weeks /chop day


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 20, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Listen fam like I said before it’s not my money being wasted on wack fake seeds. And yea nobody not even you can tell me those seeds are real because we don’t know. You know how easy it is to make sticky Bodhi labels and get some baggies? That’ll take 2 days tops. So yea them shits fake but you give them hope. So we can save the pm’s and the slick talk. Next time do research before tagging me because I could careless what’s in your vault and who beans you been collecting for 11 years. Didn’t you just get watermelon hp last year? So tell that bullshit to somebody else you don’t or didn’t have everything!!!


Such a hateful man you are!
Hey buddy. Your pal and much respected SHOE on IG, who’s been dealing with Bodhi gear a long time, didn’t even know about the *blue star clear baggies *_BODHI_ used, how the fuck is some random scammer going to know that?? You are going to look like such a fool. Actually, you already do.


----------



## Rastafarout (Jan 20, 2018)

To the above arguments ....only ...TIME WILL TELL .....let it lay .pleesh


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 20, 2018)

Damn Vato in the Bodhi thread talking crazy to my second fav breeder Bodhi Jr. Let me say some shit to get in the argument because I’m fighting for my fav breeder. (Godly Vato) ignore them fools and that’ll hurt more!! (Devilish Vato) tell them eat a dick and go at it with them!! Nah I’ll be godly today and say I hope y’all reggie Bean’s bring y’all plenty of tops


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 20, 2018)

Rastafarout said:


> To the above arguments ....only ...TIME WILL TELL .....let it lay .pleesh


I was done with Vato until he started ripping on Strayfox for no reason, bashing us once again.


----------



## Rastafarout (Jan 20, 2018)

Also thought I would say that the TTNL6 x Appalachia freebie is the most potent and chunky of Bodhi I've had so far . 
extra strong new carpet smell . Smoke to much and bye-bye


----------



## elkamino (Jan 20, 2018)

I’m sooooo excited... I did a little rearranging, top dressed some vermicompost and flipped to 12-12 2 days ago!  The girls are happy AF heading into the first flower run in my new pad!

I got:
2 blueberry HPs from seed
1 SSDD, a revegged mom
2 Cupcakes (Farmhouse) from seed
In 3- and 5-gallon pots of Recycled organic soil now it’s perhaps 10th ammended run.
800W of white LEDs in 5x5 tent (200w more soon)

Lots of strong smells off the seed plants, especially one of the bbhps. It’s also the most vigorous and was fastest to clone so???


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 20, 2018)

Any SS#4 growers out there? If so, are your branches very thin? I'm amazed at the yield I'm getting from these thin little branches holding up these dense heavy flowers. The buds are almost totally white until dried. Then they come out slightly off-white to beige. Apologies for no pics. Any decent non phone cams that I can purchase cheap? I've always been a bit leery about posting them here for certain reasons you can understand.

Also, to the tough guys who keep arguing about seeds. Take it to private and smooch there. We understand you all have huge penises and need to let us know about it but we want to see pics of buds or naked ladies.

Thanks


----------



## strayfox gear (Jan 20, 2018)

Lol. Fyi, I talked to bodhi last night, did some digging on over grow and I gotta put my foot in my mouth now... ugghh

I would never GUARANTEE any pack of seeds, from vendors or some stranger that no one knows. I can see where the haters will hate too. Lol

I am familiar now with the bodhi gear being sold by Mia. Her dudes name is Tem from breedbay. No, we are not friends or boys..lol

He was a big seed freak, especially for bodhi. I tried numerous times to trade gear but he never budged. Last time I spoke to him was in 2013.

If the packs have not been tampered with, if the story that Mia has told, is to be true, if Tem is in jail, with a new chick or just in need of money and Mia is actually Tem???? Who knows.

IMO, I would be all over that gear. Those packs are real, have been stored the right way and super fire..

Hope this clears the smoke for some.

Keep an eye out for the new Iraqi lines..

Have a beautiful weekend.

Stray



Duke Diamonds #BasicSkunk16 / #GrailHaze aka (Cafe~ Americano pheno)


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jan 20, 2018)

Chem Kesey (Skunk VA x 88G13HP)
Day 18


----------



## numberfour (Jan 20, 2018)

Sunshine4 by @limonene 
 
Smokes as good as it looks, smooth, tasty and strong. 

Smaller of the two Goji's in flower
 

Headband x Orgasmatron Testers
#5
 

#9


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 20, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Sunshine4 by @limonene
> View attachment 4076302
> Smokes as good as it looks, smooth, tasty and strong.


Smooth is right. All three descriptions of SS#4 are right on


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jan 20, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> every pheno found In a pack of silver mountain was highly regarded, with some phenos being having potency not too far off some of the headstash, cookies and og type plants yet it has incredible yield on every pheno, very good match of parents it seems buds form very wide yet stack from top to bottom node, also the smelliest bud I think I have come across and I think my favourite smell from any bud I have come across, weak orange and spicy lemon notes but overpowering lime fuel with smooth creamy vanilla notes super complex and thick smell, high bag appeal to, was one of the only packs out of many that the grower bought more than one after seeing the results


And you just convinced me to pick up some Silver Mountain...before it's gone forever.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm excited to try this SS4 for the first time, I have a couple going from seed. Couple weeks to go. I can attest the branches are thin but the buds are very dense. Surprisingly the branches are not floppy yet. Should be a decent yield.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jan 20, 2018)

Rastafarout said:


> Also thought I would say that the TTNL6 x Appalachia freebie is the most potent and chunky of Bodhi I've had so far .
> extra strong new carpet smell . Smoke to much and bye-bye
> View attachment 4076077


That's great to hear. I had a gud buddy gift me 5 seeds of the nl5xapp


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jan 20, 2018)

Stoked to see what yet unreleased Supernatural Selection comes with the Etsy limited edition hoody.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jan 20, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Stoked to see what yet unreleased Supernatural Selection comes with the Etsy limited edition hoody.


Are they still for sell


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 20, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Are they still for sell


yup, 2xl's left...


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jan 20, 2018)

Whatever beans they may be they are already at the front of the line being SNS.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jan 20, 2018)

For anyone that's run the Chem D x SSDD freebies, how does it compare to the Sunshine 4? Another keeper?


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> For anyone that's run the Chem D x SSDD freebies, how does it compare to the Sunshine 4? Another keeper?


Where did you find that as a freebie? Pretty pumped about the hashplant d. Be a bit before i can pop it but it def leapfrogged a few strains in my vault.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jan 20, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Where did you find that as a freebie? Pretty pumped about the hashplant d. Be a bit before i can pop it but it def leapfrogged a few strains in my vault.


Glg


----------



## ganjafather27 (Jan 20, 2018)

I got my first packs of bodhi seeds and I'm wondering if you guys have any links to strain guides or maybe wanna drop some basic info on flower time and pheno selection? I've got 3 packs: goji Og, ssdd & wolf pack.

Thanks


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jan 21, 2018)

ganjafather27 said:


> I got my first packs of bodhi seeds and I'm wondering if you guys have any links to strain guides or maybe wanna drop some basic info on flower time and pheno selection? I've got 3 packs: goji Og, ssdd & wolf pack.
> 
> Thanks


Strain Guide: https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 21, 2018)

ganjafather27 said:


> I got my first packs of bodhi seeds and I'm wondering if you guys have any links to strain guides or maybe wanna drop some basic info on flower time and pheno selection? I've got 3 packs: goji Og, ssdd & wolf pack.
> 
> Thanks


Nice grabs! Goji and ssdd should be well documented, here and elsewhere. Most people on this thread should be able to answer questions but definately check out any journals you can find. What are you popping first!?!?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 21, 2018)

Dream Beaver,Sky Lotus and Dream Lotus about ready to flower


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 21, 2018)

Phone home-day 25-doin her thang(cobra lips seedlings doin well in solo cups)


----------



## ganjafather27 (Jan 21, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Strain Guide: https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432


Right on, exactly what I need. Thanks!


----------



## ganjafather27 (Jan 21, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Nice grabs! Goji and ssdd should be well documented, here and elsewhere. Most people on this thread should be able to answer questions but definately check out any journals you can find. What are you popping first!?!?


Thanks dude, I figured I'd try out their flagships on my first go. Very excited! Actually planning on popping all 3 packs and narrowing down to 2 pheno each. Gonna replace my previous tga strains with these


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 21, 2018)

ganjafather27 said:


> Thanks dude, I figured I'd try out their flagships on my first go. Very excited! Actually planning on popping all 3 packs and narrowing down to 2 pheno each. Gonna replace my previous tga strains with these


TGA is so expensive!!! I was dropping $140 per pack, now I get 3 packs for that much...


----------



## ganjafather27 (Jan 21, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> TGA is so expensive!!! I was dropping $140 per pack, now I get 3 packs for that much...


Jesus really? I got these packs 2 years ago buy when I did I wanna say I paid $60-70 each and got a freebie for buying 2. I paid $140ish and got a pack of jack skellington, querkle and space queen.

They've been good strains, I just need some new smoke after 2 years and after cloning like 8 times, they aren't as vigor as they once were


----------



## greg nr (Jan 21, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> TGA is so expensive!!! I was dropping $140 per pack, now I get 3 packs for that much...


Sub was doing a firesale on jilly bean and I think agent orange for $25 for a 5 pack. I passed on it but he may still be running it. Check instagram.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 21, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> TGA is so expensive!!! I was dropping $140 per pack, now I get 3 packs for that much...


Makes it really hard to buy anything else! Also makes it really easy to buy more beans then you need!


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 21, 2018)

I refuse to give money to TGA. Subcool and Jill literally make me wanna stop smoking weed.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 21, 2018)

ganjafather27 said:


> Jesus really? I got these packs 2 years ago buy when I did I wanna say I paid $60-70 each and got a freebie for buying 2. I paid $140ish and got a pack of jack skellington, querkle and space queen.
> 
> They've been good strains, I just need some new smoke after 2 years and after cloning like 8 times, they aren't as vigor as they once were


I liked Vortex in 2012, but the 2nd pack that I bought a couple of years later was not on par. That is about the time that I tried Bodhi for the first time, Prayer Tower and Silver Mnt got me hooked. Now, I am running Silver Mnt again and plan on running Prayer Tower again soon too. Dragon Fruit is probably the best tasting strain that I have had in a while and all 3 produce well enough that I would def run them again. Prayer Tower and Dragon Fruit had a "Candy Store" pheno is each pack that I really liked. Sorry, I am just reminiscing on previous packs that I have ran... I am not trying to tell anyone that they should buy it, but these are usually the freebies anyways.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 21, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Makes it really hard to buy anything else! Also makes it really easy to buy more beans then you need!


It makes it easier to run 3-4 packs at a time also... At the same time, I find it hard to keep phenos around when I do this. For what it's worth, I usually find a gem in the pack that I didn't expect to find anything like Dragon Fruit. There was a lot of incense flavored phenos in Dragon Fruit but there was that one lime candy pheno that is def worth looking for again. Prayer Tower indica had a mango taffy pheno that I am going to find again, but you are talking about a power nap...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 21, 2018)

I wish that I could take better pics...

Here is a runt out of 2 packs of SSDD. It ended up stacking very well and I think that I will keep this one around for a while. I still have 4 phenos of SSDD that caught powder mildew but I took clones of them and the clones look good.


Here are some Black Raz and SSDD clones that are ready to go... I have been having trouble dialing in my soil and since my last soil test, I have over-corrected by using too much rock dust and oyster shell flour. This time, I fixed the soil and I am having it tested before I use it even though it set me back 1 1/2 weeks. The soil that I had was better than the stuff that I tried to fix. Anyways, I top-dressed with OSF and rock dust with these clones and they look good.
 

Here is a horror pic of the SSDD clones that I tried to plant in the over-corrected soil. I might just cut them down and feed them to my rabbits... I don't know why I am showing this, maybe to encourage someone out there to keep trying after they make a mistake? It's embarrassing, but whatever... In the Army, we called this a BOLO!


----------



## sdd420 (Jan 21, 2018)

Glo just restocked some Bodhi beans. I grabbed The Fuzz


----------



## Sebie43 (Jan 21, 2018)

I just put 2 chem 91jb x snow lotus into soil. Has anyone grown this strain out?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 21, 2018)

Sebie43 said:


> I just put 2 chem 91jb x snow lotus into soil. Has anyone grown this strain out?


1 confirmed lady vegging. Grows well, responds well to topping. That's all I have for you. She gets flipped in a week or so. 
There was a promising report in here a while back. Think I heard a strawberry chem flavor. I don't remember who though.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jan 21, 2018)

Sebie43 said:


> I just put 2 chem 91jb x snow lotus into soil. Has anyone grown this strain out?





Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Chem 91 Jb x Snow Lotus was a good pick as a freebie. She was nice, big fluffy and frosty buds with a greasy/oily feel and smells of sour metallic chem to strawberry chem with a solid stone of 8.5 - 9. Ran 5 seeds, 4 females, 3 sour metallic chem pheno ranging in size 2.5 - 3.5 feet largest yielding for me, biggest one was 5 oz in a 5 gallon cloth pot. The Strawberry Chem Pheno was 2.5 feet tall lower yields maybe 2 oz but its hard to say since I kept smoking it. Great bag appeal on both just really frosty. I'll look to see if I have any photos of them.


Also 8 weeks from flip ins't enough for these ladies I'd say more like 9- 9.5 weeks.


----------



## Sebie43 (Jan 21, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Also 8 weeks from flip ins't enough for these ladies I'd say more like 9- 9.5 weeks.


Thank you for your reply! , I look forward to seeing what these beans hold for me. Has anyone run the snow lotus bx? This was the other pack i was thinking of opening. I'm short on space however right now so those might have to wait


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 21, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It makes it easier to run 3-4 packs at a time also... At the same time, I find it hard to keep phenos around when I do this. For what it's worth, I usually find a gem in the pack that I didn't expect to find anything like Dragon Fruit. There was a lot of incense flavored phenos in Dragon Fruit but there was that one lime candy pheno that is def worth looking for again. Prayer Tower indica had a mango taffy pheno that I am going to find again, but you are talking about a power nap...


I miss being able to run whole packs. Someday! Im getting better at letting stuff go though. Kicking 3 cuts to the curb! Ill run clones ive already taken, just not cloning again. Too much good stuff out there to be hangin on to everything!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 21, 2018)

Rastafarout said:


> Also thought I would say that the TTNL6 x Appalachia freebie is the most potent and chunky of Bodhi I've had so far .
> extra strong new carpet smell . Smoke to much and bye-bye
> View attachment 4076077


Folks be sleeping on those Nl6 X appy . The one i had ,,,only popped 2 beans and ended with a nice male (polen collected) and the female turned out fat and chunky, donky dongs. Her smell was extreme. chemical gummy bears and she had bright red stems. Was my fav smoke for a bit till i stopped for a while and smoked her again and she was to much for me. Her smell is INTENSE ! Its now a few months cure and the gummy bear has faded but the smell is just in your face potent. Lookin for a few pics again. Will post when i find them. Dont sleep on these is all im sayin. She was also one of my only girls that didnt get any type of mold/rot and she was in a swamp no less.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 21, 2018)

I just popped a goji s1 from a buddy's outdoor. I gave him the clone and he got a little over a QP and 9 beans out of it. He gave me 4 beans and I just popped the one. Not sure what to expect. The clone I gave him had a good yield and super frosty buds with a og kind of taste. Super stoney. Not sure if the s1 will give a lot of variety of not but we'll shall see


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 22, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just popped a goji s1 from a buddy's outdoor. I gave him the clone and he got a little over a QP and 9 beans out of it. He gave me 4 beans and I just popped the one. Not sure what to expect. The clone I gave him had a good yield and super frosty buds with a og kind of taste. Super stoney. Not sure if the s1 will give a lot of variety of not but we'll shall see


How do you know they are s1 and not from drifting pollen of another source?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 22, 2018)

Popped myself 2 Tranquil Elephantizer this weekend and both cracked! Excited to grow these babies out alongside Dank Sinatra. If I get a male and female of both, I’ll have some Dank Elephantizer kicking around!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jan 22, 2018)

One of the Appalachian Super Skunks had this offset asymmetrical leaf pattern affecting only 1/3 of the leaves.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 22, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> One of the Appalachian Super Skunks had this offset asymmetrical leaf pattern affecting only 1/3 of the leaves.
> View attachment 4077206


My ASS don't look like that at all as it seems quite symmetrical! Well its day 51 and I can finally smell my ASS. Very sour and something like almost cat piss but not quite. Very spicy and if you get close you can feel it in your nostrils. And maybe over ripe berries or fruit. Lots of smells suddenly in the last couple days and would call this a loud ASS.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jan 22, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My ASS don't look like that at all as it seems quite symmetrical! Well its day 51 and I can finally smell my ASS. Very sour and something like almost cat piss but not quite. Very spicy and if you get close you can feel it in your nostrils. And maybe over ripe berries or fruit. Lots of smells suddenly in the last couple days and would call this a loud ASS.


The weird leaves were only on one of the phenos. I noticed the smells turning funky later in flower: rancid marinara, hot garbage, dead animal, dirty socks, etc.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 22, 2018)

The frost on this tester is insane
 
headband x orgasmatron #9


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 22, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My ASS don't look like that at all as it seems quite symmetrical! Well its day 51 and I can finally smell my ASS. Very sour and something like almost cat piss but not quite. Very spicy and if you get close you can feel it in your nostrils. And maybe over ripe berries or fruit. Lots of smells suddenly in the last couple days and would call this a loud ASS.


Any plans on chucking some pollen on your ass ?​


----------



## Craigson (Jan 22, 2018)

Crappy goji pic lol
The gojis dont like somthin im feedin em(curling tips)
But man do the trichs sparkle like diamonds


----------



## hillbill (Jan 22, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Any plans on chucking some pollen on your ass ?​


Hope to have Monkey ASS soon!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 22, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Hope to have Monkey ASS soon!


Careful, word is thats where AIDS came from......


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 22, 2018)

I had my head in my ASS last night, gotta say, smelling pretty pungent! Swelling up and getting greasy too. Butt, it is a little behind. I dont think it will be as fat as id like.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Jan 22, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> I refuse to give money to TGA. Subcool and Jill literally make me wanna stop smoking weed.


I feel the exact same way


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I have an outdoor strain related question. Need to know which strains work at 42 N, upper Midwest U.S. in the ground?
The plan is the same as I once did several years ago, to mix a few plants into my native wildflower garden.
I got lucky last time, as the strain used finished early Oct.; began flowering around 14 hours of daylight late July.
Anything past mid-October is a no-go, as all other surrounding plants have turned color by then.
Which would leave my nice green ladies too visible to the naked eye.
Granola funk cannot be used, love the strain but height and smell have me running that indoors only.

What I have left is triangle kush x wookie 15, and GG4 x SSDD.
Would either work, or is there another strain I should buy that is more suitable outdoors?
Thanks much for any assistance.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jan 22, 2018)

numberfour said:


> The frost on this tester is insane
> View attachment 4077293
> headband x orgasmatron #9


Looks a lot like my Lucky Charms x Orgasmatron tester did. Very dense buds. I wonder if that sparkle is from the dad.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jan 22, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have an outdoor strain related question. Need to know which strains work at 42 N, upper Midwest U.S. in the ground?
> The plan is the same as I once did several years ago, to mix a few plants into my native wildflower garden.
> ...


Bodhi has quick finishing pheno's with the HP and Wookie dad's. I grew Lavender Jack, Cherry HP, Blueberry HP and Green Lotus outside(Oregon) that all finished end September - 10 October
The DLA series could be killer outside.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 22, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> Looks a lot like my Lucky Charms x Orgasmatron tester did. Very dense buds. I wonder if that sparkle is from the dad.


I loved the sound of that cross, how long did you flower for and did you find a keeper? Yes those are dense buds, really loud. Biggest plants I've flowered for a while, trebled in size after the flip. Can't wait for harvest and a smoke.

Purple Sunshine


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jan 22, 2018)

numberfour said:


> I loved the sound of that cross, how long did you flower for and did you find a keeper? Yes those are dense buds, really loud. Biggest plants I've flowered for a while, trebled in size after the flip. Can't wait for harvest and a smoke.
> 
> Purple Sunshine
> View attachment 4077479


Wow, that's beautiful. I only had one female out of 8 seeds, and sadly a few herms. But the one female smelled great and produced very well. Same experience, 3x stretch, big node spacing, glistening buds. Flowered for 9 weeks. The taste of the smoke didn't meet my needs to be a keeper but the effect was very strong.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 22, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> How do you know they are s1 and not from drifting pollen of another source?


I don't but it is the most likely scenario. He lives in a crowded neighborhood where few if any neighbors would have any pot plants outside. Plus his backyard has many sources of contention for random pollen that might be floating around. Much more unlikely that random pollen found its way to my buddy's backyard than it is likely that the plant just shot out a nanner. 

Either way I'll find out in a few months, maybe anyway, lol.


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Jan 22, 2018)

Chem kesey(skunk va x g13hashplant)
keeper


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Jan 22, 2018)

Chem kesey day 56


----------



## GrayeVOx (Jan 22, 2018)

Space Monkey day 43 
Boysenberry Hashplant day 43Hippy slayer day 43


----------



## numberfour (Jan 23, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> Wow, that's beautiful. I only had one female out of 8 seeds, and sadly a few herms. But the one female smelled great and produced very well. Same experience, 3x stretch, big node spacing, glistening buds. Flowered for 9 weeks. The taste of the smoke didn't meet my needs to be a keeper but the effect was very strong.


Yes Purple Sunshine never disappoints near harvest. 

Nice looking plant. Did you post the about the hermis on here? I remember reading a coupe of reports of hermis with the orgasmatron crosses on here and somewhere else which has lead me to check my crosses every day. Sounding very similar, smelling great, big producers, 2 females from 10 seeds, stretch, node spacing etc. 

Shame you didn't get a keeper but sounds like the smoke was nice.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jan 23, 2018)

numberfour said:


> I remember reading a coupe of reports of hermis with the orgasmatron crosses on here and somewhere else which has lead me to check my crosses every day. Sounding very similar, smelling great, big producers, 2 females from 10 seeds, stretch, node spacing etc.


Love to know what the Orgasmatron male brings to the party. Good smells?


----------



## j.t.1986 (Jan 23, 2018)

the hindu hashplants @61days 12/12.. coming along real nice.. test buds have been very promising.
same smells as described previously..
gonna get the chop in the next few days.



chopped the one under the mars panel(below), got heat stressed big time over the weekend, decided to take her down...


for a freebie run, and only 5 of my 12 seeds at that, im super happy with the results!


----------



## numberfour (Jan 23, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Love to know what the Orgasmatron male brings to the party. Good smells?


Yes very good and very loud, quite complex though,this is what I'm getting today....

Both are very sharp, almost chemical almost acetone (but not as strong) first impression(walking towards the plants and and ambient aroma). It sounds wrong but its very right and works. Closer and and a squeeze and #5 has a sweetness to it and something else very sticky trichs. #9 is an instant wow, sharper on the nose of the two, this has menthol / eucalyptus in the background, very greasy trichs.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 23, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Yes very good and very loud, quite complex though,this is what I'm getting today....
> 
> Both are very sharp, almost chemical almost acetone (but not as strong) first impression(walking towards the plants and and ambient aroma). It sounds wrong but its very right and works. Closer and and a squeeze and #5 has a sweetness to it and something else very sticky trichs. #9 is an instant wow, sharper on the nose of the two, this has menthol / eucalyptus in the background, very greasy trichs.


Have you been smoking again? My wife tells me one's sense of smell can be reset by smelling fresh coffee grounds. Seems to work at least a little between buds. But my nose is not all that. Looking forward to smoke report. Nice!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 23, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Have you been smoking again? My wife tells me one's sense of smell can be reset by smelling fresh coffee grounds. Seems to work at least a little between buds. But my nose is not all that. Looking forward to smoke report. Nice!


You're wife would be correct. This is why you see small dishes of coffee beans accompanying high end perfume displays in the mall/high end stores.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You're wife would be correct. This is why you see small dishes of coffee beans accompanying high end perfume displays in the mall/high end stores.


Wine snob territory.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 23, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Wine snob territory.


That never occurred to me but yeah, I imagine it would work for just about anything when you're trying to pick up subtle differences in smells.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 23, 2018)

lost the lottery on my a.s.s. seeds. Popped 9, got 1 female. Oh well, that's the luck of the draw. 1 is better than none I guess. I guess I'll have to break out the cloner once it's a little bigger.......

I'll probably pick a good male and make some seeds while I'm at it.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 23, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Have you been smoking again? My wife tells me one's sense of smell can be reset by smelling fresh coffee grounds. Seems to work at least a little between buds. But my nose is not all that. Looking forward to smoke report. Nice!


Haha I hear you. I've purposely not mentioned the smell as I knew I'd get funny looks. I flower a fair number of strains, fruity / sweet / gas / fuel / pine / lemon etc.. and have not come across this type of smell before or the strange combination its putting out. Yes always a smoker report


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jan 23, 2018)

greg nr said:


> lost the lottery on my a.s.s. seeds. Popped 9, got 1 female. Oh well, that's the luck of the draw. 1 is better than none I guess. I guess I'll have to break out the cloner once it's a little bigger.......
> 
> I'll probably pick a good male and make some seeds while I'm at it.


I had similar luck with SSDD, only 1 female out of 11 seeds.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 23, 2018)

Just a heads up The Bodhi drop will be Wednesday at 9 PM EST.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 23, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I had similar luck with SSDD, only 1 female out of 11 seeds.


My ssdd numbers were fine. I think I got 4 out of 8 as F. It's all just random luck.


----------



## Sebie43 (Jan 23, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> Just a heads up The Bodhi drop will be Wednesday at 9 PM EST.


Anything new in this drop? Or just a re stock?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 23, 2018)

I just did 13 SSDD 8 males 5 females all are very healthy.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 23, 2018)

*New bodhi gear dropping at GLG in January *


*strawberry sunshine (strawberry milk x sunshine daydream) *

*white sunshine (the white x ssdd) *

*wookie orgasm (orgasmatron x wookie) *

*LA affy x wookie 15 
hashplant 1 (chem 1 x 88g13/hp)*

*grandmas hashplant (irene x 88g13/hp)*

*mango hashplant (mango biche x 88g13/hp) *

*cherry trance (cherry sativa x wookie 15)*

*axis (congo black x 88g13/hp)*

*herer hashplant (jack herer x 88g13/hp)*

*deep line alchemy 5 (artifact 1 afghani x 88g13hp) *


*deep line alchemy 7 (old mother afghani x 88g13hp) *

*dla 8 (pure afghan vintage x 88g13hp) *


*dla 9 (kush 4 x 88g13hp) *


*hindu hashplant (LA hindu x 88g13/hp) *

*lotus head (headband loompa x snow lotus) *

*triple goddess (3 kings og x snow lotus)*

*kailash (chem d x snow lotus)*

*hashplant d (chem d x 88g13hp)*

*uplift (hells angels og x snow lotus) *

*strawberry lotus (strawberry milk x snow lotus)*
*
Here are the new freebies 
Lucky Wookie 8 (Lucky Charms x Wookie) only 10 packs
Dread Bread x Sunshine Daydream
Space Cake remix (OGKB x Snow Lotus)
Tigermelon 2 x Sunshine Daydream*


----------



## elkamino (Jan 23, 2018)

How is it that we continue to see new SL crosses? I understood that Dad was long gone although most of what I know about B man I learn Here. LOL 

Are there beans in the fridge is that still are not yet released??? Or is there a new snow lotus father? Or have Kailish and Uplift etc been around and me just unawares??


----------



## Nu-Be (Jan 23, 2018)

@elkamino Maybe it's just b cleaning out his fridge?

Five phenos of Herer Hashplant (Jack Herer x 88g13hp):

#1


#4 (Some of the most potent weed I've ever smoked, mind warping & super motivating sativa, amazing mango flavor)


#6 (medicinal for pain, causes extreme munchies, minty marshmallow flavor)


#7


#8 (blueberry & mint, great hybrid effects)


Test log here: https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?201365597-Testers-Jack-Herer-x-88g13hp


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 23, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> @elkamino Maybe it's just b cleaning out his fridge?
> 
> Five phenos of Herer Hashplant (Jack Herer x 88g13hp):
> 
> ...


Looking good as always brother


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 23, 2018)

Mr B made a lot of crosses when he made them and as they get tested he releases them. @elkamino 
His frig has to be a storage locker.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 23, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> @elkamino Maybe it's just b cleaning out his fridge?
> 
> Five phenos of Herer Hashplant (Jack Herer x 88g13hp):
> 
> ...


Those are some nice looking buds.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 23, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> I had similar luck with SSDD, only 1 female out of 11 seeds.


I had to run 2x seed packs to get 6 females from SSDD. I think that it is common for this strain...


----------



## Craigson (Jan 23, 2018)

elkamino said:


> How is it that we continue to see new SL crosses? I understood that Dad was long gone although most of what I know about B man I learn Here. LOL
> 
> Are there beans in the fridge is that still are not yet released??? Or is there a new snow lotus father? Or have Kailish and Uplift etc been around and me just unawares??View attachment 4077996


Maybe he has jars n jars of pollen?


----------



## Philip-O (Jan 23, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Maybe he has jars n jars of pollen?


After suffering from accidental pollinations, it is clear to me that just a bit of pollen goes a long way (as in making thousands of seeds easily!).


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 23, 2018)

greg nr said:


> lost the lottery on my a.s.s. seeds. Popped 9, got 1 female. Oh well, that's the luck of the draw. 1 is better than none I guess. I guess I'll have to break out the cloner once it's a little bigger.......
> 
> I'll probably pick a good male and make some seeds while I'm at it.


I got 2 out of 11. Both keepers though. I actually still have both. No longer cloning #2, the last ones are in flower right now. This strain dosnt get enough love. Easy to grow, vigorous, great yielder and potent. Out of all my strains, this is the one id recommend as a first grow.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 23, 2018)

Bean fairy came.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jan 23, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I had to run 2x seed packs to get 6 females from SSDD. I think that it is common for this strain...


4 seeds of ssdd 3 females.


----------



## ganjafather27 (Jan 23, 2018)

Popped a pack of goji today and got 12 seeds instead of 11! Dope!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 23, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> 4 seeds of ssdd 3 females.


Same ratio for me on the SSDD and my ASS gave me 5/6 F/M ratio while my Wolf Pack was 4/10 and my Goji 3/11
It really is just a simple lottery. I don't think one is more prone to throw males than any other strains.
But this OGKB x SD (Bandit Breath from GPS) is not wanting to give up any females. Every time I think Ive got a girl it tricks me. BALLS

And those Chem D crosses are calling to me. I'd like to run them along side the SSDD x Chem D and find a couple of keepers. But I want the DLA 5 too...and now that Jack x 88G13hp (thank Nu-Be, lol)
*sigh* This shit happens to me every time I come to this board. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 23, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Bean fairy came. View attachment 4078105


good choices...


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 23, 2018)

ganjafather27 said:


> Popped a pack of goji today and got 12 seeds instead of 11! Dope!


All 3 of those packs i just got had 12 in them. When i ordered ssdd, goji and bingo pajamas, all 3 came with 12. Super awesome for that order because i was splitting all 3 packs with a friend who i got setup for his first grow. Got him started out right!


mr. childs said:


> good choices...


thank you! I was confident in my choices  will be my first look at the wookie dad. Had to sneak some appy gear in there somehow! Got to double down on that one.


----------



## Zubnasty (Jan 23, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> That’ll be crazy man! Good luck on that brother! If you want a few Tangie F2s that I made from Crockett’s Family Farms to add to the list, let me know. I can send you some.



Hey Brotha you down to exchange some beans? I've been trying to get Tangie for the longest.. i have some rares id be down to swap if interested hmu got shit like ATF, Flowerbomb kush x Sunset Sherb, Trainwreck, Fire OG, Lavender, Vader og x Sunset sherb, Monterey Kush x Sunset sherb, & OG x Sunset Sherb


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 24, 2018)

This is just a side project I've been sitting on for a bit... 2 Bodhi offerings paired together... Kalifornia ( nepali Og x G13/HP ) x ( Afgooey x DBHP F3 ) .... Berries and cream flavor with an amazing full on hybrid high starting in your face and overall body high within 15 minutes...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2018)

Zubnasty said:


> Hey Brotha you down to exchange some beans? I've been trying to get Tangie for the longest.. i have some rares id be down to swap if interested hmu got shit like ATF, Flowerbomb kush x Sunset Sherb, Trainwreck, Fire OG, Lavender, Vader og x Sunset sherb, Monterey Kush x Sunset sherb, & OG x Sunset Sherb


Just a heads up, amigo: bean trading is a no no according to the terms of service on this site...I'm pretty sure. What you get away with in private mails is up to you maybe.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jan 24, 2018)

Hasn't stopped me from doing so haha


----------



## Chef420 (Jan 24, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Crappy goji pic lol
> The gojis dont like somthin im feedin em(curling tips)
> But man do the trichs sparkle like diamondsView attachment 4077324


I have a Goji doing the same curl. I was told by a maven to go light nutes but keep cal/mg at full strength.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jan 24, 2018)

elkamino said:


> How is it that we continue to see new SL crosses? I understood that Dad was long gone although most of what I know about B man I learn Here. LOL
> 
> Are there beans in the fridge is that still are not yet released??? Or is there a new snow lotus father? Or have Kailish and Uplift etc been around and me just unawares??View attachment 4077996


I was not aware of Bodhi losing his Snow Lotus male. Where was this mentioned at? I heard him kicking around the idea of possibly retiring it but not that he lost it. I know he lost the Appalachia male. Anyone know for sure if the Snow Lotus male was lost?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 24, 2018)

@N.R.G. ,yes the snow lotus male is gone.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 24, 2018)

i know, i know, veg/clone pics are boring...
but bodhi black triangles & space monkeys are something special, there is also a couple starfighter x long bottom leaf in there somewhere...


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 24, 2018)

and here are the results when they get older...
black triangles...


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 24, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> i know, i know, veg/clone pics are boring...
> but bodhi black triangles & space monkeys are something special, there is also a couple starfighter x long bottom leaf in there somewhere...View attachment 4078665


I just cracked some Space Monkey, and some of Bad Dawg Starfighter F2 x LBL also...


----------



## HydroChemBot (Jan 24, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> I have a Goji doing the same curl. I was told by a maven to go light nutes but keep cal/mg at full strength.


Hey man, Goji can be very sensitive to overwatering in my experience..


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 24, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> I have a Goji doing the same curl. I was told by a maven to go light nutes but keep cal/mg at full strength.


If the pH is good , that' usually too much N when I have that issue...really tough when my leds make them crave cal mag, but I have to adjust for the N that' in the same mix...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 24, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Same ratio for me on the SSDD and my ASS gave me 5/6 F/M ratio while my Wolf Pack was 4/10 and my Goji 3/11
> It really is just a simple lottery. I don't think one is more prone to throw males than any other strains.
> But this OGKB x SD (Bandit Breath from GPS) is not wanting to give up any females. Every time I think Ive got a girl it tricks me. BALLS
> 
> ...


Man, I had 5/5 females on my goji. I was expecting at least 1 male maybe two but nadda. I was disappointed not to get a male.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 24, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> i know, i know, veg/clone pics are boring...
> but bodhi black triangles & space monkeys are something special, there is also a couple starfighter x long bottom leaf in there somewhere...View attachment 4078665


Veg/clone pics are helpful! I actually wish people posted more full plant pics in flower as well. When im trying to decide on beans structure can weigh heavinly on my decision.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 24, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> Just a heads up The Bodhi drop will be Wednesday at 9 PM EST.


Taps fingers...

And done! 
Kailash
Strawberry Sun
DLA 5
Grandmas HP

Lucky Charms x Wookie
Dread Bread x Sunshine Daydream 

Thank you DBJ


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man, I had 5/5 females on my goji. I was expecting at least 1 male maybe two but nadda. I was disappointed not to get a male.


I don't like getting all females either. I always hope for half and half. Its too much labeling when trying to narrow down what to keep. And that would be quite a task with 5 Gojis to choose from


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 24, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Taps fingers...
> 
> And done!
> Kailash
> ...


The grandmas hashplant and dla 5 were tempting me. Any intentions of popping the lucky wookie soon? If so, keep me posted. Pretty burried in my lineup right now but im pretty interested to see what its got!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 24, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> The grandmas hashplant and dla 5 were tempting me. Any intentions of popping the lucky wookie soon? If so, keep me posted. Pretty burried in my lineup right now but im pretty interested to see what its got!


That's one of the first ones to hit the dirt, along with Kailash and Chem D x SSDD. Probably in a wk or two depending on how swamped they get at GLG. My orders are usually a wk to ten days turnaround. 

I tried taking some pics of Time Bandit, Sour Butter and Wolf Pack tonight but the clarity is terrible with my phone. Tomorrow I'm going on the hunt for my camera to re-do them.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 24, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Taps fingers...
> 
> And done!
> Kailash
> ...


where was the lucky charms x wookie? in the drop down menu it wasnt listed...


----------



## Philip-O (Jan 24, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> where was the lucky charms x wookie? in the drop down menu it wasnt listed...


They probably just went away fast. I was thinking of grabbing a pack, went out for dinner and...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 24, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> where was the lucky charms x wookie? in the drop down menu it wasnt listed...


Are they gone already? That was fast


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 24, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> They probably just went away fast. I was thinking of grabbing a pack, went out for dinner and...


the freebie list stopped at dream lotus... and it now has the scroll option past dread bread x sunshine daydream.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 24, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Are they gone already? That was fast


only 10, at 9:00:06est when i didnt seen them in the freebie list, i smiled & left the house on an errand. i have gotten so much from glg & dbj i cant be sour at all.


----------



## Philip-O (Jan 24, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> only 10, at 9:00:06est when i didnt seen them in the freebie list, i smiled & left the house on an errand. i have gotten so much from glg & dbj i cant be sour at all.


I grabbed a pack of Dread Bread x SSDD. I haven´t heard much about Dread Bread (growing a beautiful one now), so I´ll try it myself. Also a pack each of DLA 8 and 9 (had 5, 6 and 7 already, and looking forward to have a run only with these hashmaker lines).


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 24, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> I grabbed a pack of Dread Bread x SSDD. I haven´t heard much about Dread Bread (growing a beautiful one now), so I´ll try it myself. Also a pack each of DLA 8 and 9 (had 5, 6 and 7 already, and looking forward to have a run only with these hashmaker lines).


good choices, those dla's... oh man


----------



## Philip-O (Jan 24, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> good choices, those dla's... oh man


Bodhi seems very enthusiastic when describing these, and Stray was pretty pumped up about the Iraqi line his brother brought back (which was used in the DLA 6 Bodhi/Stray collab). I would like to improve my mother plant and cloning technique / space before popping those.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 24, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> Bodhi seems very enthusiastic when describing these, and Stray was pretty pumped up about the Iraqi line his brother brought back (which was used in the DLA 6 Bodhi/Stray collab). I would like to improve my mother plant and cloning technique / space before popping those.


please, if it is legal & secure enough for you where you are to run them outside, give it a go under the big h.i.d. in the sky...

if there are some left for me on my next bean grab, i will give it a go


----------



## Schwaggy P (Jan 24, 2018)

Picked up:
Grandma's Hashplant
Hashplant D
Kailash
DLA 9
Strawberry Lotus
Triple Goddess
Lucky Wookie
Space Cake remix
Sour Butter x 88g13hp​


----------



## N.R.G. (Jan 24, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> @N.R.G. ,yes the snow lotus male is gone.


Thank you. That is a real bummer.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 24, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's one of the first ones to hit the dirt, along with Kailash and Chem D x SSDD. Probably in a wk or two depending on how swamped they get at GLG. My orders are usually a wk to ten days turnaround.
> 
> I tried taking some pics of Time Bandit, Sour Butter and Wolf Pack tonight but the clarity is terrible with my phone. Tomorrow I'm going on the hunt for my camera to re-do them.


Really interested in that sour butter. Have a few packs. Please post when you get the opportunity. I'm sure anything in your garden will look amazing


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 24, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Really interested in that sour butter. Have a few packs. Please post when you get the opportunity. I'm sure anything in your garden will look amazing


This is the third run with it. The first one I don't recall a single detail. The second were clones that my friends kept going when they took over my grow...actually they took over everything for me. I'll forever be indebted to this couple.. 
I'm still trying to get my head back in the game and so far, these Sour Butter and Time Bandits look really nice. I'll find my camera and get some pics up soon.


Sorry to lay a dark vibe on the thread. Just trying to explain (without going into detail) my recent absence from the boards and why I still cant give a grow or smoke report for anything I had started during the summer.

Grief is a total mindfuck and I swear if I didn't have this garden to distract me I'd be in padded room now...or worse. ​


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 24, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Grief is a total mindfuck and I swear if I didn't have this garden to distract me I'd be in padded room now...or worse.


Sounds like my past few weeks. When it rains, it pours.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 25, 2018)

I have a strong feeling some of those Dla crosses are going to hold some true gems in them packs. Specifically some nice males for future purposes. 


Nice to see you back @Tangerine, always enjoyed your grows and smoke reports.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 25, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> This is the third run with it. The first one I don't recall a single detail. The second were clones that my friends kept going when they took over my grow...actually they took over everything for me. I'll forever be indebted to this couple..
> I'm still trying to get my head back in the game and so far, these Sour Butter and Time Bandits look really nice. I'll find my camera and get some pics up soon.
> 
> 
> ...


One day at a time. You were missed.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 25, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> I have a strong feeling some of those Dla crosses are going to hold some true gems in them packs. Specifically some nice males for future purposes.
> 
> 
> Nice to see you back @Tangerine, always enjoyed your grows and smoke reports.


I really liked what Bodhi had to say about them on BB and I think you're right. There's gotta be something special in those packs.
And thank you. I'm trying ease my way back into life. Most days I don't know if I'm coming or going but the garden and the boards (especially this one) are good distraction while I try to find my new "normal".


Jp.the.pope said:


> One day at a time. You were missed.


Thank you Jp. I missed this board and its members too.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 25, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Sounds like my past few weeks. When it rains, it pours.


I hope things turn around for you soon.


----------



## Judio_gardens (Jan 25, 2018)

Guys I need your help. If you could use 2 packs from the list what would you all choose. Just updated my Bodhi list this morning.  

Lavender Aura
Axis (Congo Black x 88g13/hp)
Grandmas Hashplant (Irene x 88g13/hp)
Triple Goddess (3 Kings og x Snow Lotus)
Triple sunshine (Triangle kush X SSDD) limited 
Strawberry Milk X Dreadbread (Nepali OG x instacarma) X (Mango Biche x Old Mother Gahni)Limited 
Lavender Jack (vintage jack herrer x wookie15)
Black raspberry (goji raspberry f2 X wookie 15)
Chem keasey (skunk VA X 88g13hp)
Kinky Temple(ray davies c99 x temple(shanti ssh x willies wonder)Limited
LA Wookie (LA Affy x Wookie 15 )(Limted 100)
Juicy Fruit thai x Snow Lotus(Limited)
Deep Line Alchemy 4 (kashmire#22 x 88g13/hp) (Kashmire#22-11 week sativa landrace)(Limited)
Deep Line Alchemy 5 (artifact 1 afghani x 88g13hp)Limited x2
Deep Line Alchemy 6 (Iraqi Ranya X 88g13hp)
Deep Line Alchemy 7 (old mother afghani x 88g13hp)
Deep Line Alchemy 8 (pure afghani vintage X 88g13hp)
Deep Line Alchemy 9 (Kush 4 X 88g13hp)
Dread Bread (Mango Biche x Old Mother Gahni (SuperNatural)
Sensi Star x Drangonsblood f2( Very Limited)
UW Black HP x Goldstar (Very Limited 50)
UW Black HP x Dragonsblood F2 (Very Limited)
Angelica (Hell's Angles OG X 88g13Hashplant
cobra lips(chem 3 x appalachia)
dank zappa (86 uw black hashplant x 88g13/hp) ( Very Limited) 
Lions Milk (Limited) (Pure suge Kush x App.)Limited
Mothers Milk (Nepali OG x App.)
Dragons Blood hashplant (Hawaiian Sativa x 88g13/HP) F4 (Limited) 
tiger mountain (Limited) Tiger melon X App.(Limited)
Apollo 11 F4 (Limited)
Sunshine #4 (chem4 x ssdd)(Limited)
Silver mountain (ssh x app.) 
Lemon Thai #57 x 88g13/hp(Limited)
Zipolite Oaxacan 1 (nierika seed trust,landrace)14-18 weeks (Limited)
Acapocol gold(nierika seed trust,landrace) 14-18 weeks (Limited)
Perswa Pakistani (nierika seed trust,landrace) 10-11 weeks (Limited)
Jamican bush hashplant (nierika seed trust,landrace) 9-10 weeks ( Very Limited)

__free packs__
TTNL #6 x Appalachia (very Limited)
RM Nigerian x Afghani F2(nierika seed trust,landrace) (1:1 CBD/THC)(Very Limited)
Strange Brew (BS sweet skunk x snow lotus)
Snow lotus BX1 gojiQM
Space Nectar(bluedream(sativa cut) x wookie)
prayer tower(indica) (lemon Thai x App.)
Sour butter x 88g13/hp sour butter-(purple kush x instant karma)Instant Karma= pre98 Bubba x SourDiesel IBL
Goji B cut x ssdd
LA Hindu x 88g13hp
Super Snow Lotus (Mass Super Skunk x Snow Lotus)
Chem D x SSDD
Natural mystic (jamaican x Snow lotus)
Soraya (afkansistan x snow lotus)
Wolf Pack (Giesel x Appalachia)
Bingo Pajama (Kudra x App.)
Butterscotch X wookie
Jamaican HP X 88g13hp
Lucky Wookie 8 (Lucky Charms x Wookie) x2


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi, Mia. From the small list, I'd go with Goji and More Cowbell.



Judio_gardens said:


> Guys I need your help. If you could use 2 packs from the list what would you all choose. Just updated my Bodhi list this morning.
> 
> Lavender Aura
> Axis (Congo Black x 88g13/hp)
> ...


----------



## Philip-O (Jan 25, 2018)

Judio_gardens said:


> Guys I need your help. If you could use 2 packs from the list what would you all choose. Just updated my Bodhi list this morning.
> 
> Lavender Aura
> Axis (Congo Black x 88g13/hp)
> ...


Are these yours or available somewhere? Those Sensi Star x Drangonsblood f2 look sweet, and so do the DLA 4 (which I don't have).


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 25, 2018)

Judio_gardens said:


> Guys I need your help. If you could use 2 packs from the list what would you all choose. Just updated my Bodhi list this morning.


Jeez.. you want us to narrow it down to just two? I'd say go with Dank Zappa and Apollo 11 F4.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 25, 2018)

I'll 2nd the Dank Zappa and Apollo 11 F4.
That Apollo finishes quick and has the best orange/mango/pineapple terps and the smoke is really smooth too. Its probably the best daytime smoke I've ever had. I cant say enough about her and I'll be keeping mine around for good long while.

This is one of two females found in the last few beans I had. Wk 7 from flip


----------



## Judio_gardens (Jan 25, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'll 2nd the Dank Zappa and Apollo 11 F4.
> That Apollo finishes quick and has the best orange/mango/pineapple terps and the smoke is really smooth too. Its probably the best daytime smoke I've ever had. I cant say enough about her and I'll be keeping mine around for good long while.
> 
> This is one of two females found in the last few beans I had. Wk 7 from flip
> View attachment 4079115


Thanks, that is really good info about the Apollo. Sounds really tasty. I'll likely make seeds with it to preserve the line. My problem is I want to do that to more then half of my packs so I guess I'm going to be busy for a very very long time


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 25, 2018)

Judio_gardens said:


> Thanks, that is really good info about the Apollo. Sounds really tasty. I'll likely make seeds with it to preserve the line. My problem is I want to do that to more then half of my packs so I guess I'm going to be busy for a very very long time


Good luck in your ventures. I'm searching for a potent chem to pollinate these two Apollos. So far its looking like a Guava D male or a Sourdawg male. The smoke from both is pretty outstanding (I cant hate on TDS even if there is a lot of drama surrounding them)
I just need to find the "right" male and I lack experience in selecting so I'm just gonna wing it and see what happens.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 25, 2018)

Judio_gardens said:


> Guys I need your help. If you could use 2 packs from the list what would you all choose. Just updated my Bodhi list this morning.


There have been lots of people that had success with different strains, that is why Bodhi is popular... I think that it just comes down to personal preference, like do you want a kush or a fruity flavor...


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 25, 2018)

Judio_gardens said:


> Guys I need your help. If you could use 2 packs from the list what would you all choose. Just updated my Bodhi list this morning.
> 
> Lavender Aura
> Axis (Congo Black x 88g13/hp)
> ...


What's in your garden, at the moment? Your keepers? Which Bodhi strains have you ran previously? 
That will help narrow down that crazy list.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 25, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Good luck in your ventures. I'm searching for a potent chem to pollinate these two Apollos. So far its looking like a Guava D male or a Sourdawg male. The smoke from both is pretty outstanding (I cant hate on TDS even if there is a lot of drama surrounding them)
> I just need to find the "right" male and I lack experience in selecting so I'm just gonna wing it and see what happens.


All them fresh g13hp chem crosses just dropped. Theres gotta be some potency in there somewhere!


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 25, 2018)

Freshly wet!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 25, 2018)

Just wanted to give a big shout out to a fellow RIU member who has asked that their name be withheld. Thanks to their generosity it seems I shall be popping Lemon Lotus in the near future. Love the description I found of it and am really just excited to run gear I otherwise couldn't.
Cheers


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 25, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'll 2nd the Dank Zappa and Apollo 11 F4.
> That Apollo finishes quick and has the best orange/mango/pineapple terps and the smoke is really smooth too. Its probably the best daytime smoke I've ever had. I cant say enough about her and I'll be keeping mine around for good long while.
> 
> This is one of two females found in the last few beans I had. Wk 7 from flip
> View attachment 4079115


Man, she looks killer. Chunky, too. 

Does she start sprinting at 7 weeks? 
Usually, when mine look like that they need 3+ weeks. Definitely sounds delicious.


----------



## Judio_gardens (Jan 25, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> What's in your garden, at the moment? Your keepers? Which Bodhi strains have you ran previously?
> That will help narrow down that crazy list.


Hi , I am currently running black triangle and triple sunshine (tk x ssdd) and am extremely impressed with both. I just wanted to get a general idea of what people were most interested in . I like all kinds of flavours that come from cannabis so nothing is really a bad choice. I will F2 a bunch of these and make sure I have good seeds for the future to share. Thanks


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 25, 2018)

Judio_gardens said:


> Hi , I am currently running black triangle and triple sunshine (tk x ssdd) and am extremely impressed with both. I just wanted to get a general idea of what people were most interested in . I like all kinds of flavours that come from cannabis so nothing is really a bad choice. I will F2 a bunch of these and make sure I have good seeds for the future to share. Thanks


Right on. dank zappas, la wookie. 
This is going to take you 3 lifetimes, 2 strains at a time! Hope you are building a greenhouse.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 25, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> All them fresh g13hp chem crosses just dropped. Theres gotta be some potency in there somewhere!


I think so too. I kinda wish I'd gotten a couple more packs.


JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Man, she looks killer. Chunky, too.
> 
> Does she start sprinting at 7 weeks?
> Usually, when mine look like that they need 3+ weeks. Definitely sounds delicious.


I think it may start even earlier. I believe I chopped this one at 59 days and the other at 55. The clones are going along much faster. Nearly everything else I have goes 63-70+ so its nice to have some finish up so quick. 
The other one I have is short, bushier and has those golf ball nugs and a stronger nose. 

I just put a couple clones in flower about a wk or two ago. 

I found my camera this morning and if the batteries are charged I'm going to take some pics tonight before lights out.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 25, 2018)

Sorry for posting again but after much arm twisting in messages I have finally been given permission to publicly thank TheEpicFlowers for his great showing of kindness. I will be sure to post pictures here of the lemon lotus once it gets planted.
Cheers


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 25, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Sorry for posting again but after much arm twisting in messages I have finally been given permission to publicly thank TheEpicFlowers for his great showing of kindness. I will be sure to post pictures here of the lemon lotus once it gets planted.
> Cheers


You will like that lemon lotus. The snow lotus seems to dominate in the phenos i have and have seen but theres a couple flavors in there. My buddy has one that just came down, ill see what his is like and let you know. I had 1 herm, 1 fruity and 1 pungent and gassy. All very frosty though! Cant speak for yield, cold lights out temps killed me on several plants. Of course they were all within weeks 3-6


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 25, 2018)

Goji og day 53


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 25, 2018)

Mountain Temple day 53


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 25, 2018)

Legends og x snow lotus day 53


----------



## Craigson (Jan 26, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Goji og day 53
> View attachment 4079343
> 
> View attachment 4079345
> ...


When do the gojis start to swell? Im at day 30 today. 2 of my phenos are totem poles and one bushy.
Thx


----------



## Mcgician (Jan 26, 2018)

Craigson said:


> When do the gojis start to swell? Im at day 30 today. 2 of my phenos are totem poles and one bushy.
> Thx


I grew Goji a few times. It did not live up to the hype. I've grown several Bodhi strains as well. Golden Triangle, Silver Mountain, and Lucky Charms. Lucky Charms was BY FAR THE best strain out of the 3 I've grown.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 26, 2018)

Craigson said:


> When do the gojis start to swell? Im at day 30 today. 2 of my phenos are totem poles and one bushy.
> Thx


To be honest I didn't notice a swell yet. They just steadily put on density. I'm thinking next two weeks should really start packing it on. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 26, 2018)

Craigson said:


> When do the gojis start to swell? Im at day 30 today. 2 of my phenos are totem poles and one bushy.
> Thx


I came in to ask a similar question. I had a couple different phenos with my first run from half the pack. One bulked up nice and the other was super stretchy but still filled in nice. It had that pointy triangle type top. I think one member referred to their similar cut as the "witch hat" cut, lol.
I germed the last of this pack and got one female. It doesn't look anything like my previous pics of Goji. Its like yours, a totem pole with massive stacked calyxes covered in frost.
I know there are few different phenos of Goji and I'm curious what this one would be.

Sorry for the poor quality. I took these in the dark
Goji Og on the left - Sour Stardawg on the right

Behind Goji, to the left is Bodhis Sour Butter freebie from glg. I'll pull it off the table later on and get some better pics of her along with the two Time Bandits.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 26, 2018)

@Jp.the.pope
You grow some beastly beautiful plants.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 26, 2018)

i missed out on the lucky wookie, but if @limos is correct... this is just as good


----------



## Philip-O (Jan 26, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> i missed out on the lucky wookie, but if @limos is correct... this is just as goodView attachment 4079548


That´s nice, where´d ya get it?


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think so too. I kinda wish I'd gotten a couple more packs.
> 
> I think it may start even earlier. I believe I chopped this one at 59 days and the other at 55. The clones are going along much faster. Nearly everything else I have goes 63-70+ so its nice to have some finish up so quick.
> The other one I have is short, bushier and has those golf ball nugs and a stronger nose.
> ...


if i may ask you mentioned chopping @55 & 59 days. could you tell us under what type of lighting system, & using what medium. thats incredible


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> @Jp.the.pope
> You grow some beastly beautiful plants.


yes indeed, gorgeous plants


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 26, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> That´s nice, where´d ya get it?


not mine, but if you bought a hoodie... it was a gift


----------



## COGrown (Jan 26, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> not mine, but if you bought a hoodie... it was a gift


This is most wonderful news. Hopefully it is malawi x (artifact 1 x 88g13hp)? Although it could be different from hoodie to hoodie.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 26, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> if i may ask you mentioned chopping @55 & 59 days. could you tell us under what type of lighting system, & using what medium. thats incredible


Just your basic ROLS mix I amend and my lights are a combo of 2 1000w HPS and 2 600 MH.
Its honestly all in the genetics and I wish Bodhi still worked this one.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 26, 2018)

COGrown said:


> This is most wonderful news. Hopefully it is malawi x (artifact 1 x 88g13hp)? Although it could be different from hoodie to hoodie.


oh... i thought about that aspect, if the "b's" are that clairvoyant, i might just log off & head into the woods... & become a true hippie


----------



## COGrown (Jan 26, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> oh... i thought about that aspect, if the "b's" are that clairvoyant, i might just log off & head into the woods... & become a true hippie



I am definitely good with this. Artifact 1 is/was a female plant, right? Which would make this almost def Malawi x (Artifact 1 x 88g13hp) or basically 50/50 Malawi and Afghani. So I bet there's gonna be some serious f1 hybrid bangers in here. I actually don't know of any hybrids like this out there.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 26, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Goji og day 53
> View attachment 4079343
> 
> View attachment 4079345
> ...


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 26, 2018)

COGrown said:


> View attachment 4079711
> I am definitely good with this. Artifact 1 is/was a female plant, right? Which would make this almost def Malawi x (Artifact 1 x 88g13hp) or basically 50/50 Malawi and Afghani. So I bet there's gonna be some serious f1 hybrid bangers in here. I actually don't know of any hybrids like this out there.


I got the hoodie/seedpack combo also. Super excited about the possibilities in these! 

Extreme Sativa x =Extreme Indicas = 

extreme hybrid potential!

I’m curious if it will be similar to the Goldstar.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 26, 2018)

I found some pics of Cherry Sunshine and Space Cake. I'm happy I still have a few of these beans because I only ran these once.

Cherry Sun lowers


Space Cake lowers


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 26, 2018)

COGrown said:


> View attachment 4079711
> I am definitely good with this. Artifact 1 is/was a female plant, right? Which would make this almost def Malawi x (Artifact 1 x 88g13hp) or basically 50/50 Malawi and Afghani. So I bet there's gonna be some serious f1 hybrid bangers in here. I actually don't know of any hybrids like this out there.


You're 1000% correct..I wonder if it's more afghani dom or 50/50?

Malawi x (((Indy (not sure origin) x ((G13 x (HP x NL#1)))
NL #1 = Afghani x Afghani
HP = Afghani?
G13 = Afghani x ?

Will be another great landrace x indy combo. those Axis and mango HP have my eye. isn't' there a dread bread x ssdd or something? that sounds super funky. i have dbhp, jungle spice, and nigerian x omg for my 50/50s

Let us know how your cross is... good luck


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 26, 2018)

Is Mrs B still doing this free "gift" with the Supernatural Sweatshirts? I've had one in my Etsy cart forever but I was hesitant to purchase until I saw someone here with it. Mostly because I'm wondering if they fit true to size.


----------



## COGrown (Jan 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Is Mrs B still doing this free "gift" with the Supernatural Sweatshirts? I've had one in my Etsy cart forever but I was hesitant to purchase until I saw someone here with it. Mostly because I'm wondering if they fit true to size.


It was the "limited edition" sweatshirt for $90. Helluva deal if you ask me.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 26, 2018)

Bodhiguide on ig posted a pic of the dla 8 that looks amazing! Got me even more interested in these.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 26, 2018)

COGrown said:


> It was the "limited edition" sweatshirt for $90. Helluva deal if you ask me.


yeah, I must've missed that one. I'd still like to have one of those SN sweatshirts though. I think I'm just gonna order a large and hope its as big and comfy as I like em.


----------



## crocodile og (Jan 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> yeah, I must've missed that one. I'd still like to have one of those SN sweatshirts though. I think I'm just gonna order a large and hope its as big and comfy as I like em.


You probably want XL.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 27, 2018)

My XL is a legit XL


----------



## COGrown (Jan 27, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> My XL is a legit XL


Agreed.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 27, 2018)

I wear xl or 2x usually. but bought A 3x anticipating it to shrink some. The fit is slightly smaller IMO.


----------



## ibitegirls (Jan 27, 2018)

[OMG x 88G13HP]
[SPACE MONKEY]
[WOLF PACK]
[DREAM LOTUS]

What should I start next? Can only do 6 at a time


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 27, 2018)

ibitegirls said:


> [OMG x 88G13HP]
> [SPACE MONKEY]
> [WOLF PACK]
> [DREAM LOTUS]
> ...


 ...space monkey..., sorry 2 of each except omg...


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 27, 2018)

ibitegirls said:


> [OMG x 88G13HP]
> [SPACE MONKEY]
> [WOLF PACK]
> [DREAM LOTUS]
> ...


OMG x 88G13HP


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 27, 2018)

Omg x 88G13hp


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 27, 2018)

Wolf pack (cause I have a pack) or OMG x g13hpxnl1


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 28, 2018)

I really liked Wolf Pack and Space Monkey. All the phenos we're good and at least one of each was really good. It had been difficult to cull any of them out if the lineup though.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 28, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I really liked Wolf Pack and Space Monkey. All the phenos we're good and at least one of each was really good. It had been difficult to cull any of them out if the lineup though.


How was the terp profile on space cake?


----------



## Philip-O (Jan 28, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> i missed out on the lucky wookie, but if @limos is correct... this is just as goodView attachment 4079548


Big SHOE still has the Lucky Wookie (and a 60 x pack promo). Check his IG or hit him up at [email protected]


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 28, 2018)

COGrown said:


> This is most wonderful news. Hopefully it is malawi x (artifact 1 x 88g13hp)? Although it could be different from hoodie to hoodie.


at least i dont have to venture off into the forest now... thank you mrs. b...


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 28, 2018)

2 jamaican HPx88g13hp, this one is a tank. Only plant in a 5 gal the others are in 3  And 2 purple wookie v2 : )


----------



## chronic68 (Jan 29, 2018)

finally getting to run these testers (pinesoul x orgasmatron) super excited


----------



## Tstat (Jan 29, 2018)

Where is Apollo 11 available? I don't see it in GLG or JB...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 29, 2018)

Phone home-day 33-looking good-impressed w/stray's gear & he uses alot of bodhi in his work & impressed so far w/phone home-gotta go through the bean vault & pull some more bodhi maybe


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jan 29, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Where is Apollo 11 available? I don't see it in GLG or JB...


I'm not sure if there are any commercially available, Bodhi quit working the Apollo lines when Brothers Grimm came back on the scene.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 29, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> You're 1000% correct..I wonder if it's more afghani dom or 50/50?
> 
> Malawi x (((Indy (not sure origin) x ((G13 x (HP x NL#1)))
> NL #1 = Afghani x Afghani
> ...


Have you started the Jungle Spice or Nigerian x OMG yet? Very interested in the reports from these. I've had JS on the back burner for awhile.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Have you started the Jungle Spice or Nigerian x OMG yet? Very interested in the reports from these. I've had JS on the back burner for awhile.


i dont know how important or appealing it might sound, but jungle spice pheno i had smelled like an abrasive cleaner, or scrubbing bubbles liquid cleaner after a decent cure in glass. i cant speak on yield it was outside & did well though, the space monkey & a bunch of other bodhi overshadowed it yield wise. the high from what i was told was exceptional, i did not get a detailed report like i should have.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 29, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Where is Apollo 11 available? I don't see it in GLG or JB...


I got mine at GLG a yr or two ago and when they dropped, they went fast. I think Stray or Useful is still working with a cut of this though. Or like jpdnkstr said you could try Bros Grimm for something similar? Bodhi stopped working with it when they came back on scene.
I really wish he'd bring it back. I "think" he did an open pollination and a select pollination on his F4s. If it were to become available again its one of the few I'd get back up packs of. I like it _that _much.


----------



## Tstat (Jan 29, 2018)

Yea, a few pages back someone was talking about it, so I thought it might be around again. I LOVED that particular strain. It finished really fast and was just so pleasant in so many ways. I tried the Grimm version a year or so agao and it wasn't the same...


----------



## Nu-Be (Jan 29, 2018)

I harvested some bodhi omg testers a few weeks back. 

nevil's kush 4 x old mother ghani

#4 pheno (non-keeper twin) at harvest, pine kush soapy smell.








Twinsies that lean to the k4 mom.


#5 pheno (keeper twin) smells like Green Irish Tweed cologne when growing, and a little like piney kushy Irish Spring soap in the jars, but with added hints of berry and lemon in the smoke.








This is throwback, good times, party weed. It feels like when you first started smoking kind buds and everything was awesome every time. Reminiscent of the smell, flavor and effects of triangle kush / crippy kush from FL in the late 90s and early 2000s. 

Grow log: https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?201365634-Testers-Kush-4-x-Old-Mother-Ghani


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 29, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Phone home-day 33-looking good-impressed w/stray's gear & he uses alot of bodhi in his work & impressed so far w/phone home-gotta go through the bean vault & pull some more bodhi maybeView attachment 4081076 View attachment 4081077 View attachment 4081078 View attachment 4081079


YES!, I'm about to flip this strain.
Now I get to see what they will look like ahead of time.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 29, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> YES!, I'm about to flip this strain.
> Now I get to see what they will look like ahead of time.


Nice-i will post pics as she goes-


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 29, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Nice-i will post pics as she goes-


Yes please,
Thank you!
Am chopping some granola funk at the moment, house smells great.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 29, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Yes please,
> Thank you!
> Am chopping some granola funk at the moment, house smells great.


I heard good things on that granola funk-what kinda of nose are you getting from her?


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 29, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> I harvested some bodhi omg testers a few weeks back.
> 
> nevil's kush 4 x old mother ghani
> 
> ...


Awesome pics, what kind of lighting are you using for the nug shots? Looks very professional lol


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jan 29, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Awesome pics, what kind of lighting are you using for the nug shots? Looks very professional lol


Agreed! How do you light those nug shots, @Nu-Be?! So good.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jan 29, 2018)

Also, anyone grow Super Silver Hashplant? I picked up a pack from Attitude since they recently started accepting several forms of crypto currency for payment, and include decent seed bonuses for paying with crypto.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 29, 2018)

Headband x Orgasmatron - testers
#9 left, #5 right

Finishing up very well, loving the frost on both.


----------



## Nu-Be (Jan 29, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Awesome pics, what kind of lighting are you using for the nug shots? Looks very professional lol





Schmarmpit said:


> Agreed! How do you light those nug shots, @Nu-Be?! So good.


Thanks for asking, but I don't do anything special; the plant is the superstar here, not me. 

I use my LG G3 phone's camera with auto settings, sometimes HDR but not usually cuz it makes the colors unnatural. Tap to focus. No other equipment. Here's my high end photo studio.

 

The only lighting is the skylight, so I'm limited on when I can take pics - only sunny days, and only between noon and 3pm. The white background in my pics is a piece of copy paper laid on a table, and I prop the phone up on whatever 1-2" tall box I have around. Sometimes I use a tape measure as the tripod. The pics are not edited at all, other than being resized and text added in MS Paint.

Not all the plants and not all the pics turn out winners. Some plants aren't as photogenic, such as this #4 tester pheno of Lemon Diesel x OMG (the same Old Mama Ghani as the other testers from bodhi):

 

 
She was the most unusual out of 4 females from these LD x OMG testers, but she's kinda ugly.

 

Lots of frost, but soooo leafy that there's almost no bud in there. Reminds me of old bc outdoor. Pretendica.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Have you started the Jungle Spice or Nigerian x OMG yet? Very interested in the reports from these. I've had JS on the back burner for awhile.


No, just finished my first grow. Going to wait until I don’t suck at growing before I try and pop those. Also, I’m trying to get rid of some fungus Gnats so will prob pop some more fems first as I’m running out of herb and only have a re-vegged big bad bubba. I’ll prob do jungle spice first. I read somewhere the Nigerian x omg is 1:1 thc/cbd (or some pheno ?)


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 29, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> No, just finished my first grow. Going to wait until I don’t suck at growing before I try and pop those. Also, I’m trying to get rid of some fungus Gnats so will prob pop some more fems first as I’m running out of herb and only have a re-vegged big bad bubba. I’ll prob do jungle spice first. I read somewhere the Nigerian x omg is 1:1 thc/cbd (or some pheno ?)


Fungus gnats can be a bitch. Especially for freshly rooted cuttings and seedlings. Started topping all my pots with a combo of hydroton and gnat nix, by far the quickest route to destruction. 
Frosty goji pre flower calyx, this girl getting flipped along with a dream beaver and more cowbell that came back to me from a bag of my outdoorsunshine thunderfuck seedlings pluggin along. Silver mountain and wolfpack seedlings.appalachian superskunk day 52ish +/- give or take?


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jan 29, 2018)

waiting on goji og, purple wookie, lemon lotus, just got some mimosa from symbiotic genetics


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 29, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Fungus gnats can be a bitch. Especially for freshly rooted cuttings and seedlings. Started topping all my pots with a combo of hydroton and gnat nix, by far the quickest route to destruction.
> Frosty goji pre flower calyx, this girl getting flipped along with a dream beaver and more cowbell that came back to me from a bag of my outdoorView attachment 4081392sunshine thunderfuck seedlings pluggin along. View attachment 4081395Silver mountain and wolfpack seedlings.View attachment 4081396appalachian superskunk day 52ish +/- give or take? View attachment 4081401


Thanks for the info. Just hit the soil with some aerated neem, DE on top (fans off), bottom, and stopped overwatering. They kicked my ass in flower on my first grow. I overwatered bad...No herms in my CSI and Delicious Seeds and they looked like shit towards then end. My jabbas stash was a beast, but a male. I stopped popping seeds and am going to destroy those fuckers with whatever it takes.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 30, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Thanks for the info. Just hit the soil with some aerated neem, DE on top (fans off), bottom, and stopped overwatering. They kicked my ass in flower on my first grow. I overwatered bad...No herms in my CSI and Delicious Seeds and they looked like shit towards then end. My jabbas stash was a beast, but a male. I stopped popping seeds and am going to destroy those fuckers with whatever it takes.


The dream beaver im about to flip was pretty stunted by them, once i covered the top with the hydro/nix, she took right off. They didnt seem to bother much in flower, some im sure but never encountered any deficiencies in flower like in seedlings. They were just always hungry and not drinkng much. 


QuestforKnowledge said:


> waiting on goji og, purple wookie, lemon lotus, just got some mimosa from symbiotic genetics


The purple wookie intrigues me, may not get to it though. Check out subskool 7 on ig. Some absolute monster lemon lotus outdoor grows, among other bodhi stuff. I forget which strain it was but they hit 20+ units on one


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jan 30, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> appalachian superskunk day 52ish +/- give or take?


How's the smell on this girl? I'm looking for something particularly skunky, and ASS caught my eye.

Sunshine Thunderfuck sounds especially nice too.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 30, 2018)

arcticfall0ut #1/1 got flipped this week. She didn't get much light or attention, but she didn't mind a bit.
Stem rub is mild basic chem smell.

other bodhi news. . .culled ss4 #4 and #5, this weekend. Both males. 0/5 so far.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 30, 2018)

A goji at day 35


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2018)

Craigson said:


> A goji at day 35View attachment 4081491


Awesome for 35!


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> How's the smell on this girl? I'm looking for something particularly skunky, and ASS caught my eye.
> 
> Sunshine Thunderfuck sounds especially nice too.


I think youd do well with ASS if youre looking for something stinky


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 30, 2018)

Chop day today took down three sunshine 4 keepers, and two magenta hashplant keepers. 

Sunshine 4, this makes great smoke but the yield is medium at best and therefore it might not hang around after this summers outdoor grow because it is very mold resistant.MHP on the other hand is probabaly my biggest yielding plant, has streaks of red and purple throughout especially the lower nugs. Smells like straight skunky fuel and lately has been one of the favorites for people who have tried it.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I heard good things on that granola funk-what kinda of nose are you getting from her?


Loud, sweet skunky, baking muffin nose. It remains sticky for months.
Has to be jarred for any transporting, as smell permeates even triple bagging.
Only downside is yield, and stretch.
As it vegges and flowers very similar to C99, only GF doesn't require staking/cage support after numerous toppings like C99 did.
I'll take potency over yield without hesitation.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Sunshine 4, this makes great smoke but the yield is medium at best View attachment 4081582


Is there a Bodhi strain that has the potency and yield?.
I have found the higher the potency, generally the lower the yield.
No matter who the breeder is.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jan 30, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Thanks for the info. Just hit the soil with some aerated neem, DE on top (fans off), bottom, and stopped overwatering. They kicked my ass in flower on my first grow. I overwatered bad...No herms in my CSI and Delicious Seeds and they looked like shit towards then end. My jabbas stash was a beast, but a male. I stopped popping seeds and am going to destroy those fuckers with whatever it takes.


Using a 4:1 mix of water to hydrogen peroxide works for killing off fungus gnat eggs and larva. I have started pretreating all my soil with a 3:1 mix before planting into it and haven't seen any gnats since


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jan 30, 2018)

Craigson said:


> A goji at day 35View attachment 4081491


What smells coming off is it more og dom or fruity flav??


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 30, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Is there a Bodhi strain that has the potency and yield?.
> I have found the higher the potency, generally the lower the yield.
> No matter who the breeder is.


I guess theres a goji pheno that really punches both tickets, appalachian superskunk is right there imo. Maybe not the most potent or biggest yielder, but goid enough in both departments for an honorable mention. Smoke reports i got back from a grower friend of mine.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Is there a Bodhi strain that has the potency and yield?.


Judging by F2s from Basement Dank Genetics, Dank Sinatra gave me above avg yield and potent buds.


----------



## MetalToots (Jan 30, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Loud, sweet skunky, baking muffin nose. It remains sticky for months.
> Has to be jarred for any transporting, as smell permeates even triple bagging.
> Only downside is yield, and stretch.
> As it vegges and flowers very similar to C99, only GF doesn't require staking/cage support after numerous toppings like C99 did.
> I'll take potency over yield without hesitation.


I had a different experience in the nose department with the 6 phenos i chopped.
It’s hard to explain (english is not my mother tongue) but i’ll try my best
I got 3 phenos that smell a mix of catpiss, new tennis balls, burnt rubber, and a little citrus in the background
The 3 others were a mix of amaretto, a big in your face flower scent which have some similarities with lavender, and cat piss + burnt rubber as undertones.
It’s pretty special. Not discusting nore appealing to me, a nice experience non the less. but not what i was looking for. So no keeper this round
Next round i’ll probably go with lemon zinger & goji. Hopin for some nice terps


----------



## Craigson (Jan 30, 2018)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> What smells coming off is it more og dom or fruity flav??


Ill try to let you know tonight. Havent really checked smells in a couple weeks
Its nepali in stature for sure


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2018)

Still haven't found a good spot to take pics but here's a few I took today> *PIC HEAVY*

Time Bandit # 1




Another clone of #1 very close to harvest


No pics of # 2 but I'll snap some tomorrow so you can see the difference. #2 is tall and stretchy. For now I'm going to keep both around til I figure out which I like better.

Goji OG.


This was the only female from the rest of a half pack. Its very different from the others I've run. Massive calyxes .


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2018)

Sour Butter x 88g13hp



And Wolf Pack # 1

WP #2 looks nearly identical. I really liked WP the first time I grew it and I'm hoping for the same or similar results with these two.
Oh, and pay no attention to the time stamp. I haven't reset my camera to show the correct date. *makes mental note to do so*

That's all for now. Happy growing


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 31, 2018)

Bought a closed loop extractor and got the first run yesterday, it's not a huge one I had just under 2 ounces of trim and about 8 grams of dry sift and ended up with 9.8 grams of shatter, it has been vacuum purging for about 18 hours getting close.


----------



## chronic68 (Jan 31, 2018)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Chop day today took down three sunshine 4 keepers, and two magenta hashplant keepers.
> 
> Sunshine 4, this makes great smoke but the yield is medium at best and therefore it might not hang around after this summers outdoor grow because it is very mold resistant.View attachment 4081580MHP on the other hand is probabaly my biggest yielding plant, has streaks of red and purple throughout especially the lower nugs. Smells like straight skunky fuel and lately has been one of the favorites for people who have tried it.View attachment 4081582


i might have to get a pack of the magenta hash plant those are some nice buds


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 31, 2018)

chronic68 said:


> i might have to get a pack of the magenta hash plant those are some nice buds


I don't know where they can be found as they we're only given away as freebies for a little while due to germination concerns I believe, also means there are 15 seeds to a pack. It is a wonderful plant though, great potency, very high yield, smells and taste great, veg monster, minimal stretch in flower, turns color with cooler temps and is done in 8 weeks. I have a second pack in storage that probabaly won't see the light of day for a while as this plant checks every box I was looking for


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jan 31, 2018)

Black Triangle or Love Triangle? I'm looking for a pheno that is closest to TK. Right now I'm leaning towards Black Triangle but would appreciate any insight from anyone. 

Also, is anyone on here working with Bodhi's Skunk 91 or Hippy Slayer strains? I'm hoping there are at least some F2s floating around that I can get my hands on some day.


----------



## MetalToots (Jan 31, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Black Triangle or Love Triangle? I'm looking for a pheno that is closest to TK. Right now I'm leaning towards Black Triangle but would appreciate any insight from anyone.


Can't comment about Love Triangle as i didn't try it. All i can say is Black Triangle is a really strong & enjoyable strain. Mostly pine & lemon, sometimes sweet spices or a litlle skunky in the background. 

Quick finisher (about 60 days of flowering if i remember correctly), yield is average, smoke is smooth & strong at the same time. Delightful!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 31, 2018)

I apologize for the crappy pics. My good phone took a shit and I'm temporarily on an old one. Couldn't do these mugs justice but you get the idea. 

Deep space alchemy 2. Only 29 packs made. I traded a painting for them on another site. 

Pineapple skunk and mahogany. Puts you on your ASS.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sour Butter x 88g13hp
> View attachment 4081853
> View attachment 4081856
> View attachment 4081857
> ...


Good job fam. What smells are you getting off the sour butter


----------



## HydroChemBot (Jan 31, 2018)

chronic68 said:


> i might have to get a pack of the magenta hash plant those are some nice buds


I would try out the mango hashplant if you can't find the magenta


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 1, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Good job fam. What smells are you getting off the sour butter


Right now I'm getting a pronounced skunkiness but when I chop her I'll try to do a more detailed report.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Feb 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Still haven't found a good spot to take pics but here's a few I took today> *PIC HEAVY*
> 
> Time Bandit # 1
> View attachment 4081843
> ...


So that looks like the "big yeilding og smelling totem pole maker of infinite delight" pheno huh or just an oddity? Those are massive calyxes tho


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 1, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> Using a 4:1 mix of water to hydrogen peroxide works for killing off fungus gnat eggs and larva. I have started pretreating all my soil with a 3:1 mix before planting into it and haven't seen any gnats since


Thanks. Will that kill the microbes and worms in my soil?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 1, 2018)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> So that looks like the "big yeilding og smelling totem pole maker of infinite delight" pheno huh or just an oddity? Those are massive calyxes tho


I'm not really sure. When I look at past pics of the other Gojis I grew out they look closer to the one Jp.the.pope has going and they yielded pretty well.
This one seems smaller....huge calyxes but smaller in overall size compared to others.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 1, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Thanks. Will that kill the microbes and worms in my soil?


If you're growing in "living soil" I wouldnt use H2o2. 
I haven't had FGs in a while but when I did I used Gnatrol. Its just "_Bacillus thuringiensis _subsp. _israelensis_" or BTi and it has a higher spore count than Mosquito Bits/Dunks and some yellow sticky traps. It wipes them out with a couple of drenches. There's guy on Amazon and eBay that sells it in various amounts reasonably cheap. https://www.ebay.com/usr/organicbti?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Or you could add nematodes.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 1, 2018)

Letting the topsoil dry out helps a lot. Sprinkling some neem meal around the base can help discourage them.


----------



## kingzt (Feb 1, 2018)

so i was gifted a cut of "lucky charms." Im hoping it's the real deal, most cuts i get from this individual are but to my knowledge this strain is rare. So far it's growing strange leafs that are long and have 3 blades to each leaf. Can anyone chime in who has grown this strain and let me know what traits to look for so i can try to verify it, thanks


----------



## Philip-O (Feb 1, 2018)

Just put to soak some Lemon Thai x 88G13HP. The pack is marked as limited. Anyone else has grown this or any other Lemon Thai crosses?

I need me some sativa thrills, but lately the 88G13HP machine is pumping. So there also went some Double Zamal (USC), Coljam (USC) and Panamá (ACE). 2 wolfpack beans also made their way in. 

The Double Zamal (Zamal Mafate 80’s X Mauricio Lasko) is no joke. The announced flower period is 18-24 weeks, we´ll see what comes out after mixing that monster with some Bodhi magic.


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 1, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Thanks. Will that kill the microbes and worms in my soil?





kingzt said:


> so i was gifted a cut of "lucky charms." Im hoping it's the real deal, most cuts i get from this individual are but to my knowledge this strain is rare. So far it's growing strange leafs that are long and have 3 blades to each leaf. Can anyone chime in who has grown this strain and let me know what traits to look for so i can try to verify it, thanks


i dont think its of a super rare status, just no bean packs available, appy dad died, no mas. I wouldnt consider cuts of it among the “elite” clones.


----------



## kingzt (Feb 1, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> i dont think its of a super rare status, just no bean packs available, appy dad died, no mas. I wouldnt consider cuts of it among the “elite” clones.


I wouldn't say it's elite status either but a strain that isn't being made anymore has some rare value to it. The flower that I tried from her was tasty and pretty strong too so I'm pretty excited to see what I can do with her.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 1, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> Just put to soak some Lemon Thai x 88G13HP. The pack is marked as limited. Anyone else has grown this or any other Lemon Thai crosses?
> 
> I need me some sativa thrills, but lately the 88G13HP machine is pumping. So there also went some Double Zamal (USC), Coljam (USC) and Panamá (ACE). 2 wolfpack beans also made their way in.
> 
> The Double Zamal (Zamal Mafate 80’s X Mauricio Lasko) is no joke. The announced flower period is 18-24 weeks, we´ll see what comes out after mixing that monster with some Bodhi magic.


Keep us posted. Been debating dropping some of those lemon Thai myself.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Feb 2, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> Just put to soak some Lemon Thai x 88G13HP. The pack is marked as limited. Anyone else has grown this or any other Lemon Thai crosses?
> 
> I need me some sativa thrills, but lately the 88G13HP machine is pumping. So there also went some Double Zamal (USC), Coljam (USC) and Panamá (ACE). 2 wolfpack beans also made their way in.
> 
> The Double Zamal (Zamal Mafate 80’s X Mauricio Lasko) is no joke. The announced flower period is 18-24 weeks, we´ll see what comes out after mixing that monster with some Bodhi magic.


Great selection. Love that you are giving usc gear a shot. Have u tried the coljam before?


----------



## MetalToots (Feb 2, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> Just put to soak some Lemon Thai x 88G13HP. The pack is marked as limited. Anyone else has grown this or any other Lemon Thai crosses?
> .


I grew one buddha's hand (LT x Snow Lotus). I think the pheno I got, had the indica mother (2 mothers used in this cross : 1 indy, 1 saty). Short plant (no stretch), 9 weeks of flowering, frosty.
Smells of sweet lemon & grapefruits with a metallic aftertaste. More heady than couchlock. The pheno i grew was not a keeper but an enjoyable weed overall.


----------



## j.t.1986 (Feb 2, 2018)

the hindu hashplants came out great! took them down at 9weeks 12/12..
all plants were real nice.

this was the earthy/funky/skunky one


this one was more fruity/kush funk. ( got 2 of this plant).


this one was piney/funky


they are all A+ potent and were all ok yielders.


----------



## torontoke (Feb 2, 2018)

^^^^looks fantastic sir


Just popping in here to throw up a word of caution.
I’ve recently found a few field trip plants that decided they didn’t want to be female olympians and have tried to join the Jenner team. All female branches with a male branch here n there. 
Still think the effects are worth running them just keep a close eye on them.

And yes I still bodhi
Hindu HP day 16


----------



## VintageNinja (Feb 2, 2018)

Does anybody know if Dirty Hell Kat grower? About to buy an extract from that grower via Cream of the crop extract company for a g of head trip and also wanted to know how head trip is in terms of effect and other specifics?


----------



## Philip-O (Feb 2, 2018)

Warpedpassage said:


> Great selection. Love that you are giving usc gear a shot. Have u tried the coljam before?


I am not. I´m also growing one of the USC Colombian Gold 72´. I kept in it a small container to see how it´d manage, and its giving a beautiful cola full of orange hairs. Still a long way to go, as she began flowering in Dec.

I also have one of these ACE Ethiopian. Gorgeous delicate lady, with a main cola that is becoming a delicious looking spear, and branching for some extra goodies. I germinated it on a soil which was still too hot, and she suffered at first, but once that was corrected she took off like a rocket. This is only supposed to be 14 weeks of flowering 

https://www.aceseeds.org/en/etiopestd.html


----------



## HeartIandhank (Feb 2, 2018)

What is good that is available right now?
I tried 4 different packs a while back. Just as he started to releaee lots of the white crosses. When there was still mostly Appalachia crosses available.
I have to admit.. I didnt think the app crosses lived up to the hype. SO many green crack heavy plants that I found to be bland. Pretty plants, pretty smells, bland highs. Most of them had the same high despite how beautiful they looked and pretty they smelled. They felt like my green crack clone.
If i liked that high I would just grow that clone as it is much less finicky than these appy crosses. Especially in the mold resistance dept.
I want to love Bodhi.. What do I need to grow? Wasn't a fan of the one white cross I grew but would try another. Not interested in the appy crosses though. Everyone gawked about the Sunshine Daydream. I kept a mom for about 9 months until I couldn't justify the space it took anymore. I found 3 very green crack heavy plants and 2 that were a little more unique. But all 5 had the same green crack high.
What's good right now? Indica, sativa, hybrid, dont matter.. Just want quality.
Goji OG was my fave of his but buds were loose, fluffy.. It didn't compete with the OGs I already had.


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 2, 2018)

HeartIandhank said:


> What is good that is available right now?
> I tried 4 different packs a while back. Just as he started to releaee lots of the white crosses. When there was still mostly Appalachia crosses available.
> I have to admit.. I didnt think the app crosses lived up to the hype. SO many green crack heavy plants that I found to be bland. Pretty plants, pretty smells, bland highs. Most of them had the same high despite how beautiful they looked and pretty they smelled. They felt like my green crack clone.
> If i liked that high I would just grow that clone as it is much less finicky than these appy crosses. Especially in the mold resistance dept.
> ...


Check out some 88g-13hp crosses. He just dropped a bunch of new ones that all sound great.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Feb 2, 2018)

Skylotus starting week 7.


----------



## Philip-O (Feb 2, 2018)

HeartIandhank said:


> What is good that is available right now?
> I tried 4 different packs a while back. Just as he started to releaee lots of the white crosses. When there was still mostly Appalachia crosses available.
> I have to admit.. I didnt think the app crosses lived up to the hype. SO many green crack heavy plants that I found to be bland. Pretty plants, pretty smells, bland highs. Most of them had the same high despite how beautiful they looked and pretty they smelled. They felt like my green crack clone.
> If i liked that high I would just grow that clone as it is much less finicky than these appy crosses. Especially in the mold resistance dept.
> ...





Rosinallday said:


> You could try Dread Bread and some of the DLA's.





Cletus clem said:


> Check out some 88g-13hp crosses. He just dropped a bunch of new ones that all sound great.


No love for the Wookie crosses, or any specific DLA/88G13HP/Snow Lotus cross? I though this question of THE favorite Bodhi strain would raise a lot of strong opinions.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 2, 2018)

My ASS is 9 weeks in the morning and has been swelling quickly. These plants do end up with a great bud /waste ratio. Funky dirty smelling with a strong whiff of sour skunk when disturbed. Some buds are almost white with trichs which are half cloudy and most the rest clear. Leaves are fading and drying and would chop shortly if not for attempting to make Seeds.

Just confirmed an f2 Space Monkey as a girl, a shits and grins project, mostly grins.


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 2, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> No love for the Wookie crosses, or any specific DLA/88G13HP/Snow Lotus cross? I though this question of THE favorite Bodhi strain would raise a lot of strong opinions.


I havnt run any wookie crosses, the way the question was asked i went right to which dad. Specifics? Could probably do well throwing a couple darts at a list! Lol


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 2, 2018)

Speaking of wookie here's my two purple wookie I just flipped 3 days ago. Smell like funky flowers.



And a jhpx88g13hp, same age and 3 times the size(bigger pot though). Have another one that smells like fresh blueberries, never would expect that


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 2, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My ASS is 9 weeks in the morning and has been swelling quickly. These plants do end up with a great bud /waste ratio. Funky dirty smelling with a strong whiff of sour skunk when disturbed. Some buds are almost white with trichs which are half cloudy and most the rest clear. Leaves are fading and drying and would chop shortly if not for attempting to make Seeds.
> 
> Just confirmed an f2 Space Monkey as a girl, a shits and grins project, mostly grins.


Just took 1 of mine down, the other tomorrow.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 3, 2018)

Pulled the Headband x Orgasmatron testers down at 69 days

#5


#9
Been really impressed with this cross, both phenos look, smell and feel amazing...just got to be patient for them to dry and see how the smoke is. So far I'm looking to run both again, the stretch is something I need to work on / with, both were a clear foot above my tallest runners (Goji included) and put the canopy completely out.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Feb 3, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Pulled the Headband x Orgasmatron testers down at 69 days
> 
> #5
> View attachment 4083683
> ...


Dayuum these look nice, I've heard the orgasmatron does stretch but that's good info. I think the most Bohdi stretch I've got was from PineQueen.


----------



## SensiPuff (Feb 3, 2018)

HeartIandhank said:


> What is good that is available right now?
> I tried 4 different packs a while back. Just as he started to releaee lots of the white crosses. When there was still mostly Appalachia crosses available.
> I have to admit.. I didnt think the app crosses lived up to the hype. SO many green crack heavy plants that I found to be bland. Pretty plants, pretty smells, bland highs. Most of them had the same high despite how beautiful they looked and pretty they smelled. They felt like my green crack clone.
> If i liked that high I would just grow that clone as it is much less finicky than these appy crosses. Especially in the mold resistance dept.
> ...


I couldn't agree more with the bland green crack statement. I have some mother milk on deck testing at 29 percent. Beautiful to look at and smoke. But the high is rather... blehh. Nothing to it, just a weak normal stone.


----------



## ibitegirls (Feb 3, 2018)

Here are six Goji's. 6/6 sprouted on Xmas. Zero issues so far in organic soil. Feed them by brewing tea's.
The tallest one (in the back to the right) is extremely vigorous and tall to the point where it stands out alone. Might be a male, who knows. The rest of the bunch are about average height. Staking might be required due to the elongated stems. They were topped once to create two main stems.

I think they are ready for flowering. My tent is only 4 foot tall. What y'all think?


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 3, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> I couldn't agree more with the bland green crack statement. I have some mother milk on deck testing at 29 percent. Beautiful to look at and smoke. But the high is rather... blehh. Nothing to it, just a weak normal stone.


what did the terpene level test at for you?


----------



## SensiPuff (Feb 3, 2018)

I'll have to ask my friend, he is the one who grew it and had it tested. I am just smoking it 
I have heard numerous reports of the ssdd having knockdown power. Planning on running some of the chem d x ssdd freebies next cycle.


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 3, 2018)

ibitegirls said:


> Here are six Goji's. 6/6 sprouted on Xmas. Zero issues so far in organic soil. Feed them by brewing tea's.
> The tallest one (in the back to the right) is extremely vigorous and tall to the point where it stands out alone. Might be a male, who knows. The rest of the bunch are about average height. Staking might be required due to the elongated stems. They were topped once to create two main stems.
> 
> I think they are ready for flowering. My tent is only 4 foot tall. What y'all think?
> ...


Yeah, mos def flip those. I run a 5’ tents, 18” is pushing it for me at flip


----------



## Schmarmpit (Feb 3, 2018)

Here's the 1st clone of my Lucky Charms X Orgasmatron tester. As noted, very stretchy plant, all of my testers were. Big inter-nodal spacing. But if you top it a lot and flower short, it does really well. Actually produces a fairly good yield of rock solid diamond nuggets, despite the stretch. Though not nearly as much as that nasty headband cross going on up there! This has got hilariously big calyxes. Smells so good during flower, like fruity skunky pez. Very greasy resin. But I didn't really like the taste of my end product, and a bit harsh smoke. The smell of the dried flowers is intriguing; latex, anise, licorice subtle chem on the nose. Not my cup of tea though. High starts as a nice blend, but made me feel tired and a bit heavy if over done. The flowers are so caked that you really don't need that much, or want too much in a bowl pack. 

I've got a 2nd gen clone that is also flowering and will be the end of them. I only run a 4X4 and prefer to keep trying new things. Think I might try some Solo's Stash next, after my Black Ras run is done. Also running REM from SinCity which is a tasty frost monster.


----------



## THT (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi all, this may have been answered 100 times on this thread somewhere already, so I apologize. 
Where are the best places to purchase Bodhi gear online (Colorado or other US states)?
Thanks!


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 3, 2018)

THT said:


> Hi all, this may have been answered 100 times on this thread somewhere already, so I apologize.
> Where are the best places to purchase Bodhi gear online (Colorado or other US states)?
> Thanks!


I like James bean because they take cards but Great lake genetics has more variety and better freebies. Green line organics has them for $50 but less to choose from, no freebies and shipping always takes them a month for some reason.


----------



## THT (Feb 3, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> I like James bean because they take cards but Great lake genetics has more variety and better freebies. Green line organics has them for $50 but less to choose from, no freebies and shipping always takes them a month for some reason.


Thank you Dubekoms


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 3, 2018)

On some Dank Zappa as we speak. 1988G13/Hash plant crossed with a clone stolen from the university of washington in 1986 (i think) a black hash plant called U-Dub. It has a unique flavor I have had before but it's been many years. Definitely needed a cure to mellow it out. At first it was super racey but after a 8 month cure it has a outstanding high and maintained it's flavor. It did hermie but the smoke is outstanding so no big deal. Very pretty plant. The genetics jump out at you when you grow it.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Feb 3, 2018)

THT said:


> Hi all, this may have been answered 100 times on this thread somewhere already, so I apologize.
> Where are the best places to purchase Bodhi gear online (Colorado or other US states)?
> Thanks!


Great Lakes Genetics for the win. Awesome selection, great freebies with every order over $140 and Bodhi buy 2 get 1 free. On special ocassions he offers buy 1 get 1 free!! Oh ya, and he throws in a sweet T-shirt!!


----------



## The Pipe (Feb 3, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> I like James bean because they take cards but Great lake genetics has more variety and better freebies. Green line organics has them for $50 but less to choose from, no freebies and shipping always takes them a month for some reason.


My three orders from green line took less than 10 days


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> My three orders from green line took less than 10 days


same.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 3, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> My three orders from green line took less than 10 days


Hmm I guess they don't like me but its cool they have awesome prices.


----------



## The Pipe (Feb 4, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Hmm I guess they don't like me but its cool they have awesome prices.


I've heard the same from others about the delivery times... easy payments...great prices


Amos Otis said:


> same.


I'd like to see and hear more about your orange tree bx / orange fruit snax...I've been eyeballing the Hell out of that


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 4, 2018)

Sky Lotus
 
Moontang and Dream Lotus


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> I'd like to see and hear more about your orange tree bx / orange fruit snax...I've been eyeballing the Hell out of that


A true pleasure to grow...very happy in all phases, and got chopped under 9 weeks. I find it more suitable for daytime use...has a bright, lightly trippy buzz, very upbeat. The jar reeks of pure orange when opened that you can taste throughout the joint. I also use it to 'flavor' less tasty night time smoke. It's strong orange, and more beans will likely be popped with Orgi and Orange Cream for this years back deck chuck. Those two are more potent, but the orange flavor and smell is more subdued. The Orange Creams were near perfect weed other than the light yields. They were smoked up in no time.

However, I have collected a seed or three about every four or 5 buds of the Orange Tree bx/snax.. It's hard to believe it hermed because I watched it every day just because of how gorgeous it was during the entire grow, but clearly it must have. The seeds are moderate size and black as Jack. The GSC ran beside it has given up just 2 seeds, and I've smoked quite a bit of that very good weed.

The other plant in that area [ *Bodhi content ]* was a bitchy Satsuma that's going on 11 weeks and still pushing out white pistils.  If it ever finishes, I'll be curious to see if it's seeded at all. I haven't seen any, but I'm beginning to think it's time to look into spectacles.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 4, 2018)

So I have these beans here, GG4 X SSDD.
They were freebies last year, and on the back reads:
"Grow outdoors only, sensitivities indoors".
Which leads me to 2 questions if you all would be so kind to answer:
1. Would sensitivity be referring to tendency for self-pollination?.
Cuz' I don't plant seed outdoors, only clones.
2. What does SSDD stand for?...lol
Thanks all!


----------



## Serva (Feb 4, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> So I have these beans here, GG4 X SSDD.
> They were freebies last year, and on the back reads:
> "Grow outdoors only, sensitivities indoors".
> Which leads me to 2 questions if you all would be so kind to answer:
> ...


1. yes
2. SSDD = SunShine DayDream


----------



## hillbill (Feb 4, 2018)

Vaping some Monkey out of the freezer and celebrating an f2 Monkeygirl. I got about a quarter I had in the freezer and it is fuel and eye burning chem but very complex and interesting. Very potent and makes things a bit other worldly, like Rod Serling is narrating or something.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 4, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> So I have these beans here, GG4 X SSDD.
> They were freebies last year, and on the back reads:
> "Grow outdoors only, sensitivities indoors".
> Which leads me to 2 questions if you all would be so kind to answer:
> ...


GG#4 x SSDD,ended up keeping 2 from the pack I started the others didn’t have the structure I was looking for.


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 4, 2018)

Just got done reading all 1882 pages. One hell of a thread. Keep the bud porn coming. I’m on my first bodhi grow currently got 1 space monkey female out of 6 seeds. Also running karma genetics sour power og 3 females. And a Cracker Jack clone. Whole tent is a week into flower. Just popped deadheadx three headed dragon freebies from glg as well for next run. Back right girl in pic is the space monkey.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> A true pleasure to grow...very happy in all phases, and got chopped under 9 weeks. I find it more suitable for daytime use...has a bright, lightly trippy buzz, very upbeat. The jar reeks of pure orange when opened that you can taste throughout the joint. I also use it to 'flavor' less tasty night time smoke. It's strong orange, and more beans will likely be popped with Orgi and Orange Cream for this years back deck chuck. Those two are more potent, but the orange flavor and smell is more subdued. The Orange Creams were near perfect weed other than the light yields. They were smoked up in no time.
> 
> However, I have collected a seed or three about every four or 5 buds of the Orange Tree bx/snax.. It's hard to believe it hermed because I watched it every day just because of how gorgeous it was during the entire grow, but clearly it must have. The seeds are moderate size and black as Jack. The GSC ran beside it has given up just 2 seeds, and I've smoked quite a bit of that very good weed.
> 
> The other plant in that area [ *Bodhi content ]* was a bitchy Satsuma that's going on 11 weeks and still pushing out white pistils.  If it ever finishes, I'll be curious to see if it's seeded at all. I haven't seen any, but I'm beginning to think it's time to look into spectacles.


I jus got glasses myself-your last sentence in the post bout spectacles had me laughing pretty good-thanks amigo


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I jus got glasses myself-your last sentence in the post bout spectacles had me laughing pretty good-thanks amigo


I'm told that a stylish pair of specs can enhance the hotness factor of even the already most sizzling among us.


----------



## hayrolld (Feb 4, 2018)

All right Bodhi friends, I have a bit of info regarding the Sour Butter and Butterscotch lines. I found some info on Breedbay, Sour Butter is the sister pheno of Butterscotch. Cannarado had some comments about the butterscotch side on IG:

 

Sounds good to me


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Feb 4, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Ill try to let you know tonight. Havent really checked smells in a couple weeks
> Its nepali in stature for sure


cool I have the goji, purple wookie, lemon lotus not sure if I want to pop first all 3 should have at least one keeper I'm hoping


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Feb 4, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4082232 View attachment 4082233
> I apologize for the crappy pics. My good phone took a shit and I'm temporarily on an old one. Couldn't do these mugs justice but you get the idea.
> 
> Deep space alchemy 2. Only 29 packs made. I traded a painting for them on another site.
> ...


Lookn Good like always Bob


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 4, 2018)

hayrolld said:


> All right Bodhi friends, I have a bit of info regarding the Sour Butter and Butterscotch lines. I found some info on Breedbay, Sour Butter is the sister pheno of Butterscotch. Cannarado had some comments about the butterscotch side on IG:
> 
> View attachment 4084517
> 
> Sounds good to me


That’s the type of shit I’ll love to grow. Butterscotch terps with that dark color would be clutch.


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 4, 2018)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> cool I have the goji, purple wookie, lemon lotus not sure if I want to pop first all 3 should have at least one keeper I'm hoping


How much growing experience do you have and or what strains have you run or are currently running? Ive mentioned before, lemon lotus is a great beginner strain. My 2 phenos as well as 2 my buddy has are all very vigorous and hearty as well as pretty tolerant. Very responsive to training and will give you lots of nice frosty, fragrant buds. The 2 i have i wont be cloning anymore but my buddy has one im going to try to get a cut of. Big,dense, chunky buds triched out and smells like a lemon gummibear with a hint of gas. Sweet and fruity seems to be a trend. Goji from what ive seen and read can be a little touchy with N. Shares the vigor of the LL, but more distinct variance with phenos. Ive only run 1 cut to finish but have 2 others. 1 in flower now and the other shortly. I have no experience with the wookie gear, have a pack of lucky wookie 8 in the vault though so i will soon enough. Hope that helps?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 5, 2018)

The Sour Butter x g13hp is similar to Secret Chief and very much a narcotic type hypnotic high. Same very dense buds, same red-orange pistils and same feel every hit potency. Lineage is PurpleKush/Bubba D x 88g13HP. No SSDD involved. A nice strain by it’s own merit.


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 5, 2018)

hayrolld said:


> All right Bodhi friends, I have a bit of info regarding the Sour Butter and Butterscotch lines. I found some info on Breedbay, Sour Butter is the sister pheno of Butterscotch. Cannarado had some comments about the butterscotch side on IG:
> 
> View attachment 4084517
> 
> Sounds good to me


Nice thanks for the confirmation on sour butter. I picked up sour butter x 88g13hp with this last drop. Along with Deep line alchemy 5, purple wookie v2, ssdd, soul food and lucky wookie 8.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 5, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Vaping some Monkey out of the freezer and celebrating an f2 Monkeygirl. I got about a quarter I had in the freezer and it is fuel and eye burning chem but very complex and interesting. Very potent and makes things a bit other worldly, like Rod Serling is narrating or something.


is this your first time freezer curing/keep bodhi in the freezer ? i honestly think that is one of the main contributing factors to my space monkey from 2016


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 5, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> GG#4 x SSDD,ended up keeping 2 from the pack I started the others didn’t have the structure I was looking for.
> View attachment 4084395 View attachment 4084396 View attachment 4084397


if possible could you please tell or mention what you disliked about the structure of the other two?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> is this your first time freezer curing/keep bodhi in the freezer ? i honestly think that is one of the main contributing factors to my space monkey from 2016


More details, por favor?


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> A true pleasure to grow...very happy in all phases, and got chopped under 9 weeks. I find it more suitable for daytime use...has a bright, lightly trippy buzz, very upbeat. The jar reeks of pure orange when opened that you can taste throughout the joint. I also use it to 'flavor' less tasty night time smoke. It's strong orange, and more beans will likely be popped with Orgi and Orange Cream for this years back deck chuck. Those two are more potent, but the orange flavor and smell is more subdued. The Orange Creams were near perfect weed other than the light yields. They were smoked up in no time.
> 
> However, I have collected a seed or three about every four or 5 buds of the Orange Tree bx/snax.. It's hard to believe it hermed because I watched it every day just because of how gorgeous it was during the entire grow, but clearly it must have. The seeds are moderate size and black as Jack. The GSC ran beside it has given up just 2 seeds, and I've smoked quite a bit of that very good weed.
> 
> The other plant in that area [ *Bodhi content ]* was a bitchy Satsuma that's going on 11 weeks and still pushing out white pistils.  If it ever finishes, I'll be curious to see if it's seeded at all. I haven't seen any, but I'm beginning to think it's time to look into spectacles.


Curious where you picked up orange tree bx seeds from and who bred it? I need an orange strain in my life and since bodhi has none at the moment


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 5, 2018)

I feel like the butterscotch is the purple kush leaner, while sour butterscotch is the IK leaner. 

Just a guess, wish Bodhi was more active n could comment on this stuff.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 5, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> GG#4 x SSDD,ended up keeping 2 from the pack I started the others didn’t have the structure I was looking for.
> 
> Well they certainly don't look as nice as the remainder of your beautiful ladies I've been admiring for weeks.
> Looks like the Malawi I once gave up on, not enough pistils/weird flower formation.
> ...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 5, 2018)

Damn, sorry...couldn't figure out how to quote properly.
lol


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 5, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> if possible could you please tell or mention what you disliked about the structure of the other two?


I only kept 2 from the 12 I started the structure of the others was a bit to stretchy and only wanted to grow as a single stem plant.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Curious where you picked up orange tree bx seeds from and who bred it? I need an orange strain in my life and since bodhi has none at the moment


If you look thru their menu, you'll see many orange strains. Here's a pretty sweet deal on the orange tree bx:

http://gandlapparel.com/product/orange-fruit-snax-aka-orange-tree-bx-25-seed-pack-greenline-seed-co/


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 5, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> I need an orange strain in my life and since bodhi has none at the moment


Neroli 91 is available.


----------



## Chef420 (Feb 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm told that a stylish pair of specs can enhance the hotness factor of even the already most sizzling among us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


San Fransiski? So how’d n you get there? Did you driven or did you flewin?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> San Fransiski? So how’d n you get there? Did you driven or did you flewin?


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 5, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I only kept 2 from the 12 I started the structure of the others was a bit to stretchy and only wanted to grow as a single stem plant.


Pinch upper fan leaves. More cowbell did that to me, even with topping, maintained vertical growth with a vengance. Picked this up from grand master level on youtube. I can turn any plant into a lovely short little shrub!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 5, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Pinch upper fan leaves. More cowbell did that to me, even with topping, maintained vertical growth with a vengance. Picked this up from grand master level on youtube. I can turn any plant into a lovely short little shrub!


Never heard that one I’ll have to give it a try. I try and go for naturally bushier plants for my outdoor though I only top once so I can keep the main stem fairly solid.


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 5, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Never heard that one I’ll have to give it a try. I try and go for naturally bushier plants for my outdoor though I only top once so I can keep the main stem fairly solid.


Theres a good description of the technique i use in my grow journal for lemon lotus. When you top, the new shoots tend to just take right off. This way it slows vertical growth and promotes all of the lower growth. It can slow things down. In my case, thats good. Basically bonzai everything because of limited space.


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 5, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Neroli 91 is available.


Oh are there orange phenos? I wasn’t aware chem 91 skunk va x wookie put out orange phenos.


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> If you look thru their menu, you'll see many orange strains. Here's a pretty sweet deal on the orange tree bx:
> 
> http://gandlapparel.com/product/orange-fruit-snax-aka-orange-tree-bx-25-seed-pack-greenline-seed-co/[/I smoked that awhile ago and enjoyed it.
> 
> Never mind I found it in stock. Have you had smooth dealings with them when ordering? Some of the prices seem too good to be true.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Feb 6, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Oh are there orange phenos? I wasn’t aware chem 91 skunk va x wookie put out orange phenos.


You will never hear anyone with a higher opinion of neroli than I do, might be the best plant I've ever grown but no I don't believe you will find orange, you will find floral lavender type smells and chem type smells.


----------



## Serva (Feb 6, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Curious where you picked up orange tree bx seeds from and who bred it? I need an orange strain in my life and since bodhi has none at the moment


I am growing Blood Orange x Genius Thai (Useful Seeds), avaible at GLG. The mother was straight cali-o and the father was less pungent, but adding great structure and frost (3 weeks 12/12fs):


And here is some Bodhi gear, SSDD #2 (around day 50):

SSDD #6 (around day 50):


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> . Have you had smooth dealings with them when ordering? Some of the prices seem too good to be true.


Besides orange tree bx, I've also got a $50 pack of Bodhi's More Cowbell which gave me the best overall smoke from last year. I've had no problems with Greenline at all.


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Besides orange tree bx, I've also got a $50 pack of Bodhi's More Cowbell which gave me the best overall smoke from last year. I've had no problems with Greenline at all.


Yeah I’m liking glg they’ve been good to deal with. Waiting on my second order from them now. May give greenline a shot too. I like what I’ve seen from more cowbell.


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 6, 2018)

Also a buddy and I are flowering out a vigorous,resinous, stinky space monkey male we found and also a nice solos stash male. 

This flower run gonna make 
Space monkey f2s 
Space monkey x sour power og
Space monkey x crackerjack


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> More details, por favor?


all the bodhi i ran in 2016 i freezer cured half of it. dried for 7 days, then trimmed & placed in my normal glass jars, & left the tops off open in the freezer. i think the correct terminology would be called "sublimation"? like ice cubes that evaporate in the freezer, how the water transfers from a solid to gas, easy stuff, learned from a fellow on another site... preserving more terps instead of doing a room temp cure.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 6, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> all the bodhi i ran in 2016 i freezer cured half of it. dried for 7 days, than trimmed & placed in my normal glass jars, & left the tops off open in the freezer. i think the correct terminology would be called "sublimation"? like ice cubes that evaporate in the freezer, how the water transfers from a solid to gas, easy stuff, learned from a fellow on another site... preserving more terps instead of doing a room temp cure.


I'm doing this. Will report on how it affects the goji.


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 6, 2018)

Space monkey male a couple weeks into flower


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 6, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Space monkey male a couple weeks into flower


frosty & smelly on the stem rub, structure? plans to let it flower all the way out?


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 6, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> frosty & smelly on the stem rub, structure? plans to let it flower all the way out?


Yes had trichs in veg before the flip. Had a weird funky chemical like odor was pretty stinky from the stem rub. Not sure on the structure I was wondering if anyone knew if it’s possibly wookie15 dom or gg4 dom? It’ll drop polllen in a couple weeks then hitting my girls in flower. 
Space monkey f2s
Space monkey x sour power og (karma)
Space know monkey x crackerjack


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> all the bodhi i ran in 2016 i freezer cured half of it. dried for 7 days, then trimmed & placed in my normal glass jars, & left the tops off open in the freezer. i think the correct terminology would be called "sublimation"? like ice cubes that evaporate in the freezer, how the water transfers from a solid to gas, easy stuff, learned from a fellow on another site... preserving more terps instead of doing a room temp cure.


OK...so, this makes the weed more interesting / better when smoked?


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> OK...so, this makes the weed more interesting / better when smoked?


yes, but not as bright of a pungent funk as room temp cured, but more flavorful than room temp cured. my thoughts of the least few years has been if you can smell it you are losing it. those terps that are evaporating & gassing off into the atmosphere should be in my lungs & mind. sorry for sounding like a hippie if i came across that way.


----------



## natasdaisy (Feb 6, 2018)

finally had this pheno of silver mountain tested.


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 6, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Oh are there orange phenos? I wasn’t aware chem 91 skunk va x wookie put out orange phenos.


"Imagine a chemdog orange creamsicle." https://www.instagram.com/p/BE_xzH6JR17/?tagged=neroli91

"This one is a #[strong orange punch to the nose emoji]." https://www.instagram.com/p/BMmvWLOAPIf/?tagged=neroli91

If you can't trust the Jesus Of Weed, who can you trust?


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 6, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> If you can't trust the Jesus Of Weed, who can you trust?


Almost forgot, neroli is bitter orange flower oil...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> yes, but not as bright of a pungent funk as room temp cured, but more flavorful than room temp cured. my thoughts of the least few years has been if you can smell it you are losing it. those terps that are evaporating & gassing off into the atmosphere should be in my lungs & mind. sorry for sounding like a hippie if i came across that way.


This is extremely interesting. I always enjoy fresh weed the most, and often lose affection for what I loved after some months in jars. Related?

Do you ever put a lid on those jars in the freezer? And why would anyone have a problem with hippies?


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 6, 2018)

I like the freezer idea, never personally tried it but it makes sense. You can store fruits and vegetables for months without losing flavour at the right temps, I don't see why that can't be applied to weed.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2018)

Only got one shirley out of 4 Satsuma beans from Midweek Song. She and I never got along after flip. Killed at 74 days post flip. Nothing orange about it that I can detect.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 7, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> all the bodhi i ran in 2016 i freezer cured half of it. dried for 7 days, then trimmed & placed in my normal glass jars, & left the tops off open in the freezer. i think the correct terminology would be called "sublimation"? like ice cubes that evaporate in the freezer, how the water transfers from a solid to gas, easy stuff, learned from a fellow on another site... preserving more terps instead of doing a room temp cure.


ive found refrigerated/frozen weed gives me headaches?


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Feb 7, 2018)

Freezing your weed can make the trichomes brittle and break off. Also it doesn’t decarboxalate in the freezer so THC-A isn’t converted into THC. Just sayin’.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 7, 2018)

Real close to chopping ASS. She is loud when touched at all and is sour lemon and solvent like fuel terps that wrinkle the nose and sting the eyes. All that with some country skunk. Amber trichs in all scope shots with maybe 1/4 still clear. Plant is fading fast with some purples but mostly just yellowing. Average size plant with nice semi hard nugs and great bud/junk ratio. Waited till now to see if she is seeded from Mr. Space Monkey.


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 7, 2018)

Piggie Smalls said:


> Freezing your weed can make the trichomes brittle and break off. Also it doesn’t decarboxalate in the freezer so THC-A isn’t converted into THC. Just sayin’.


Decarb not really the goal. If youre curing your herb at room temp to decarb its going to be a long wait.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> This is extremely interesting. I always enjoy fresh weed the most, and often lose affection for what I loved after some months in jars. Related?
> 
> Do you ever put a lid on those jars in the freezer? And why would anyone have a problem with hippies?


the color does not change after being in the freezer, so no golden hues to the nugs like room temp cured after a couple months. after about 35-45 days i screw the ball lid on or close the clasp, & only open them for immediate consumption. one problem i have ran into is the moisture content coming out of the freezer, the space cake got kinda spongey while the space monkey, bluberry hashplant, dream beaver, jungle spice, cobra lips, & lazy lighting all stayed dense. i guess it was actually my fault, maybe space cake needed a 12 day dry.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 7, 2018)

greencropper said:


> ive found refrigerated/frozen weed gives me headaches?


oh damn, now i have to figure out why. only smoke that produced headaches for me was over fertilized & foliar fed by me too late in the cycle, but also it could have been the combo of tops & combustion instead of vaping or a bong like normally.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 7, 2018)

Piggie Smalls said:


> Freezing your weed can make the trichomes brittle and break off. Also it doesn’t decarboxalate in the freezer so THC-A isn’t converted into THC. Just sayin’.


as we all know, resin glands can break off if disturbed regardless of temp, but i suppose if all of the moisture is not shed yet they will become more brittle if they are in the freezer & jostled around.


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 7, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Real close to chopping ASS. She is loud when touched at all and is sour lemon and solvent like fuel terps that wrinkle the nose and sting the eyes. All that with some country skunk. Amber trichs in all scope shots with maybe 1/4 still clear. Plant is fading fast with some purples but mostly just yellowing. Average size plant with nice semi hard nugs and great bud/junk ratio. Waited till now to see if she is seeded from Mr. Space Monkey.


Sounds nice you have any shots of her?


----------



## greencropper (Feb 7, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> oh damn, now i have to figure out why. only smoke that produced headaches for me was over fertilized & foliar fed by me too late in the cycle, but also it could have been the combo of tops & combustion instead of vaping or a bong like normally.


i can say the 'weed' in question was not over fertilized, as far as vaping goes...never done it, bongs & joints for me, only froze 3 different lots over 5 years, each batch seemed to offer headaches? but we is all different aint we? possibly a rare occurrence?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2018)

I figure it's worth risking a jar with the just chopped Satsuma. Will do a comparison smoke in a couple of months.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I figure it's worth risking a jar with the just chopped Satsuma. Will do a comparison smoke in a couple of months.


why not but not for me? that was more than 20yrs ago when i froze the gear, have developed migraines this last 10 yrs and cant bear the thought of taking anything that offers headaches...even the thought of the Headband strain turns me off with its painful name!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 7, 2018)

ASS is down at 67 days. Only Bodhi related plant I have at the moment is a Space Monkey f2 10 days in flower and leaning Indica.


----------



## Nu-Be (Feb 7, 2018)

It ain't frozen, but it's a little frosty.  Lemon Diesel x OMG testers.

#6 is a possible keeper, here at harvest on day 63. 
 

Live nugs.
 

Good colors from overnight lows in the 50s.
 

In the jar she's sweet berry and a hint of citrus candy. Ground up, she turns on this powerhouse berry and coffee candy smell.
 

And she's the strongest reveg I've seen in awhile. She didn't go thru an ugly leaf phase. This is 21 days after harvest, same pot with an inch of mulch on top.

I honestly don't know if I'll keep any of this cross, but I did collect pollen for some F2. Here's the frosty male outside at Thanksgiving, big balls and all. Day 17.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Feb 8, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> And she's the strongest reveg I've seen in awhile. She didn't go thru an ugly leaf phase. This is 21 days after harvest, same pot with an inch of mulch on top.View attachment 4086010


Do you normally keep that much bud on the plant for reveg? I've never done one before but I am very interested. It would certainly save time and space compared to trying to clone everything that "might" be good. Would much rather just reveg a stellar plant after it's been grown and smoke tested.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Feb 8, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> Do you normally keep that much bud on the plant for reveg? I've never done one before but I am very interested. It would certainly save time and space compared to trying to clone everything that "might" be good. Would much rather just reveg a stellar plant after it's been grown and smoke tested.



I can say for most plants, especially the wide leave dominant varieties, its a good idea to leave as much of the plant structure in tact for a vigourous reveg. In past attempts i have made the mistake of not leaving enough plant mass, and they were total failures. Also have to be much more tactful in not soaking the medium too much too often or risk rot and eventual plant death.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 8, 2018)

Warpedpassage said:


> I can say for most plants, especially the wide leave dominant varieties, its a good idea to leave as much of the plant structure in tact for a vigourous reveg. In past attempts i have made the mistake of not leaving enough plant mass, and they were total failures. Also have to be much more tactful in not soaking the medium too much too often or risk rot and eventual plant death.


Some of my plants I've regenerated, have died off from the root zone.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Feb 8, 2018)

Would the idea be to then take a cutting when you notice it finally starting to veg again, instead of using the old root mass through another cycle?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> Would the idea be to then take a cutting when you notice it finally starting to veg again, instead of using the old root mass through another cycle?


Definitely.


----------



## Nu-Be (Feb 8, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> Do you normally keep that much bud on the plant for reveg? I've never done one before but I am very interested. It would certainly save time and space compared to trying to clone everything that "might" be good. Would much rather just reveg a stellar plant after it's been grown and smoke tested.


I've learned thru trial and error to keep a lot of plant matter for revegging. I left more than half of this one and it's only now just starting to sprout a little on the bottom:


Just remember that, even if you reveg a whole plant, it ain't a sure thing. Some will die no matter what you do. And, successful revegging can take months, so be patient and have a plan. It seems to come down to genes and technique, but you can't count on it. Males are especially finnicky. 

Some revegged plants get confused, whether you clone a reveg, or clone a flowering plant and then root + reveg. The hormonal ones need pampering and may never snap outta it. If they do recover, they're _probably _OK going forward, but you never know - terroir and epigenetic effects are real. 

Also, it's tough for me to pick keepers to reveg before thoroughly toking the cured nugs. If you have clones, you got time to choose. If you're gonna reveg some and cull the rest at harvest, I find it much harder to pick. Sometimes the effects from cured nugs are a lot different than quick-dried, pre-harvest samples.

Take this round of LD x OMG testers for example. I vaped samples from all 4 ladies before harvest, and then picked 2 plants to reveg and evaluate, killing off the others. These "keepers" both had the growth I was looking for, had more solid nugs, good nose, pretty good flavor, and seemed to have decent effects. The LD6 from my last post was the frontrunner.

After toking the whole cured gauntlet with a few people, I found out the hard way that you can't judge a book by its cover. This LD1 _that I didn't reveg_ was the clear winner:





It's not as pretty or as dense as LD6 above, but its cured buds are much more potent than the rest, and the effects are more desirable. I couldn't tell that from the sample nugs.

Turns out I didn't like any of them very much, but that's besides the point. Full smoke report in a few days in the LDxOMG tester thread @ BB.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 8, 2018)

Dream Lotus and Moontang starting to push into flower mode


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 8, 2018)

Sky Lotus starting to fill out,looks to have another 3 weeks or so to


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 8, 2018)

I re-vegged for the first time ever 6 weeks ago. 1 LA Sage, 1 OG18, and 2 Goji OG. All 4 plants were 4 branch plants. I left the bottom most nug of each branch on the plant for a total of 4 small nugs per plant. Put them under a 400 watt MH 18/6 and watered with light veg food. After 2 weeks the first Goji started. A week later the LA Sage. A few days later the other Goji started and after 4 weeks the OG18 started. The Sage and the 2 Goji are now bushes and ready to pull clones from. The OG18 needs about 2 more weeks.

Either I'm very lucky or I have a smelly green thumb. I'm still a happy camper


----------



## Chef420 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I re-vegged for the first time ever 6 weeks ago. 1 LA Sage, 1 OG18, and 2 Goji OG. All 4 plants were 4 branch plants. I left the bottom most nug of each branch on the plant for a total of 4 small nugs per plant. Put them under a 400 watt MH 18/6 and watered with light veg food. After 2 weeks the first Goji started. A week later the LA Sage. A few days later the other Goji started and after 4 weeks the OG18 started. The Sage and the 2 Goji are now bushes and ready to pull clones from. The OG18 needs about 2 more weeks.
> 
> Either I'm very lucky or I have a smelly green thumb. I'm still a happy camper


What can you tell me about the OG18? I have a freebie and it looks interesting.


----------



## splitopenmelt (Feb 8, 2018)

kingzt said:


> so i was gifted a cut of "lucky charms." Im hoping it's the real deal, most cuts i get from this individual are but to my knowledge this strain is rare. So far it's growing strange leafs that are long and have 3 blades to each leaf. Can anyone chime in who has grown this strain and let me know what traits to look for so i can try to verify it, thanks


I just finished my first run of it. My clone has thinner leaf blades and is pretty branchy. She stretches 2-2.5x in flower, finishing around 10 weeks. Not a big yielder but produced some nice orange cream candy scented nugs with an uplifting effect.

Side note: I just scored a pack of the Lucky Wookie, I’ll probably try and chuck some pollen onto the lucky charms for grins...I attached a pic of my LC mom post bondage.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 8, 2018)

100% germ for Chem D x SSDD. I sprouted 5 and they've all lost their shell and are up and open. 

Sour Butter x 88g13hp is coming down in a couple of days. I'll throw up some pics before I chop her. This one is a beautiful plant to grow out.

I cut one of my Time Bandits a wk or so ago and I'm still unsure who the clear winner is.

# 1 has a slight baby poo smell. It has short stout structure with frosty dense buds
while #2 is a bit stretchy. Smaller buds covered in frost with a more pungent, earthy, sharp citrus smell. 

Pics to follow soon....


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 9, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> What can you tell me about the OG18? I have a freebie and it looks interesting.


It's definitely not the same as it was a few years back but still kicks ass. Very strong indica. Be careful with it cause it could herm if not treated right. Gets a plus for being a fem seed.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 9, 2018)

Goji day 45


----------



## lootolsin (Feb 9, 2018)

Goji is gone from GLG. Anyone with F2s or crosses to share hit me up please.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 9, 2018)

lootolsin said:


> Goji is gone from GLG. Anyone with F2s or crosses to share hit me up please.


only 4 left from what i saw...


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 9, 2018)

The 2 Goji that I re-vegged are monsters and I'm thinking they may not actually be 100% Goji OG. This is what may have happened...........I was running Mothers Milk and Goji in the same tent when I first started them almost a year ago. When I pulled all the plants I happened to get some seeds on a few bottom buds of Goji. I didn't notice any nanners on the Goji but the Mothers Milk had some lower ones early on that I pulled off. I could have got the seeds from that and if I did then this monster Goji is the offspring. I set the seeds aside just in case I wanted to try them at a later date.

I was forced to use these seeds when I had a room temp issue and ALL of my clones of the Mothers Milk and Goji died. When I say these plants were monsters (to me), I say it because I'm used to getting 3/4 to 1 ounce per plant. These Goji (I'm calling them Goji's Mother) maxed out at 1.75 ounces per plant. One was very short and had pine tree cola tops. Fat as fuck light brown buds. The other looked like a Snow Lotus leaner, very tall and light green buds. They seriously look like a Mothers Milk/Goji cross but I'm no breeder and I wouldn't know wtf is going on either way.

I don't usually post pics but I promise to do so when these things are done in a few months. I'll be taking clones in 2 weeks and then 4 weeks veg and 8 for flower. I'll take the pics right before pulling them down. Potent as all hell. Taste is out of this world. Trichs like I've never seen before. Oh and it's ZIPPY. Makes my heart skip


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 9, 2018)

lootolsin said:


> Goji is gone from GLG. Anyone with F2s or crosses to share hit me up please.


Still Goji crosses available too:

http://greatlakesgenetics.com/black-raspberry-goji-raspberry-f2-x-wookie-15.html

http://greatlakesgenetics.com/boysenberry-hashplant-goji-f3-boysenberry-x-88g13hp.html

http://greatlakesgenetics.com/raspberry-hashplant-goji-raz-x-88g13hp.html

http://greatlakesgenetics.com/raspberry-sunshine-goji-raz-f2-x-ssdd.html


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> T (I'm calling them Goji's Mother)


How 'bout Goji Milk? Or Bad Mama Goj ?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 9, 2018)

Here's an outcross of Bodhi's Goji to Locktite by Red Eyed.
No disrespect intended, but I'm impressed with what Goji Og can bring to the table.
  

Brisco's Orgi


----------



## Sargares (Feb 9, 2018)

Hey guys, need some pro tips. I'm looking for a sativa to replace my Jack Herer mum. I've grown a few Bodhis out in the past. Looking for something a bit different an exotic than the regular jack. 

What's the pick of the bunch from dream lotus, pinball wizard and lavender jack?

Needs to be a reasonably good yielder as I have only a small amount of floor space so can't grow tonnes of plants. 

Cheers


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's an outcross of Bodhi's Goji to Locktite by Red Eyed.
> No disrespect intended, but I'm impressed with what Goji Og can bring to the table.
> View attachment 4086974 View attachment 4086975
> 
> ...


 Good chuck on that one braddah!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 9, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Good chuck on that one braddah!


That's not my work. I am just growing out the love.


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 9, 2018)

Sargares said:


> Hey guys, need some pro tips. I'm looking for a sativa to replace my Jack Herer mum. I've grown a few Bodhis out in the past. Looking for something a bit different an exotic than the regular jack.
> 
> What's the pick of the bunch from dream lotus, pinball wizard and lavender jack?
> 
> ...


Lavander jack looks and sounds pretty awesome. I have heard....that.....the bird is the word. And also heard dream lotus is an epic yielder. On fourth thought, get all 3. Crisis averted.


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's an outcross of Bodhi's Goji to Locktite by Red Eyed.
> No disrespect intended, but I'm impressed with what Goji Og can bring to the table.
> View attachment 4086974 View attachment 4086975
> 
> ...


That's what I'm talking about when I say monsters ( to me anyway). Mine had 4 branches just like that. Awesome


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> How 'bout Goji Milk? Or Bad Mama Goj ?


hahahaha I bet we can think of quite a few names


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 9, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> That's what I'm talking about when I say monsters ( to me anyway). Mine had 4 branches just like that. Awesome


Thanks!
These were turned straight to flower from seedling. Zero veg and zero branching. Still have a couple of weeks to go, but it has been a fun experiment using zero veg.


----------



## Rosinallday (Feb 9, 2018)

Sargares said:


> Hey guys, need some pro tips. I'm looking for a sativa to replace my Jack Herer mum. I've grown a few Bodhis out in the past. Looking for something a bit different an exotic than the regular jack.
> 
> What's the pick of the bunch from dream lotus, pinball wizard and lavender jack?
> 
> ...


I'm no pro but Mountain Temple is amazing Super Silver Temple also.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 9, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> I'm no pro but Mountain Temple is amazing Super Silver Temple also.


I love my mountain Temple.


----------



## Rosinallday (Feb 9, 2018)

One pack of Goji left at glg.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 9, 2018)

^^ None now.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 9, 2018)

There was just 1 or 2 Dla #5s listed also.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Feb 9, 2018)

Bingo Pajamas. 2 different phenos. One is short and foxtailed structure. Two is medium height with huge leaves. Both smell amazing!!! Will be chopping soon.

Pheno 1


Pheno 2


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 9, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Bingo Pajamas. 2 different phenos. One is short and foxtailed structure. Two is medium height with huge leaves. Both smell amazing!!! Will be chopping soon.
> 
> Pheno 1
> View attachment 4087061
> ...


Holy crap Mr. Professional here! Look at that background 

The foreground aint too shabby either


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 9, 2018)

Gogi OG. Topped once in early veg. Grown in ROLS with some Mammoth P
 
 
Time Bandit # 2 
This is the tall stretchy one and in serious need of a drink. One last watering before chop.
 
 
Sour Butter x 88g13hp
 
 
And SSDD
 

I have 2 Wolf Pack females about 3wks in bloom and 5 Chem D x SSDD that broke ground a couple days ago. I was going to germ some White Sunshine, but changed gears and decided to revisit my pack of Cobra Lips instead.
Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 9, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Bingo Pajamas. 2 different phenos. One is short and foxtailed structure. Two is medium height with huge leaves. Both smell amazing!!! Will be chopping soon.
> 
> Pheno 1
> View attachment 4087061
> ...


Can you say anymore about tjose girls? They look lovely. I have a few beans kickin around. Wont get popped for a wile though. I somehow ended up with an appy overload. The only cure is more cowbell. Or more g13hp crosses. Ill try both. 
Goji og #1 day 22 i think? Shes beasting out. Stretch has slowed, thank god. Not overly stretchy, just in a way that could get hairy with my limited cieling height. Hoping she throws out a nice few dongs. The pics i got from the clone donor look promising. Checked last night and trichs are developing, not getting much smell yet but shes right next to a stinky ASS thats got 1 or 3 weeks left. (Never documented flip date, thinking between 45-50 days?)  Said stinky ASS. Usually these fill out ye ol scrog epically. For whatever reason, this one did not. The middle is all empty. She seems to be compensating though, branches are filling out nicely, the open middle is allowing deep penetration.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Gogi OG. Topped once in early veg. Grown in ROLS with some Mammoth P
> View attachment 4087120
> View attachment 4087125
> Time Bandit # 2
> ...


@Tangerine_ whats up-your plants look great-so how is the nose & taste on cobra lips? Got a couple in veg & was wonderin what to expect


----------



## The Pipe (Feb 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Gogi OG. Topped once in early veg. Grown in ROLS with some Mammoth P
> View attachment 4087120
> View attachment 4087125
> Time Bandit # 2
> ...


How does your Gogi smell?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 10, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @Tangerine_ whats up-your plants look great-so how is the nose & taste on cobra lips? Got a couple in veg & was wonderin what to expect


@Nu-Be i would like your opinion as well-your pics were the reason i scooped up cobra lips


----------



## Nu-Be (Feb 10, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @Nu-Be i would like your opinion as well-your pics were the reason i scooped up cobra lips


Thanks for the mention. Cobra Lips is a very cool freebie, for sure. A better grower than me could really do something special with them. More than a year later and they're still one of my favorites:



These have a solid yellow fade that's reminiscent of the chemdog 3 mom, but like all chems, they can throw nanners in late flower so be careful if you're running perpetual. Overall, cobra lips is a pretty strain that's very tasty and potent - testing at 28%+ from sadhu's single female at breedbay. (click here for pics and lab test results)

Also, I love the shape of them - squat little bushes! 

 

Here are some veg and early flower details from my growlog:



> The Cobra Lips are very uniform. While growing a whole pack, I found that all the plants:
> 
> stretched a ton right after sprouting from seed
> were branchy once topped
> ...


I made f2 to try to find the chem 3 mom, but haven't found her yet. I shared them with a bunch of folks, so maybe one of them will tag in with more details if they're still around @doniawon @apbx720 @Freedom farmer 420 @luv2grow . 

 

Harvested and cured, they are all very tropical fruit and citrusy spears with a lot of sour. I did get some chem expressions that include transmission fluid / boozy / rubber tires / dumpster fire. After more than a year in properly-stored jars, they've started turning gold and are very sour fruit smelling, but not in a bad way - they still get me right every time, and they've gotten more sativa-ish with age (which I find odd.)

Here's the link to my full growlog with tons more details and pics. Let me know if you want any more info.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 10, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Thanks for the mention. Cobra Lips is a very cool freebie, for sure. A better grower than me could really do something special with them. More than a year later and they're still one of my favorites:
> 
> View attachment 4087485
> 
> ...


Cobra lips in sips !


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 10, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Thanks for the mention. Cobra Lips is a very cool freebie, for sure. A better grower than me could really do something special with them. More than a year later and they're still one of my favorites:
> 
> View attachment 4087485
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the detailed info bro appreciate it


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 10, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @Tangerine_ whats up-your plants look great-so how is the nose & taste on cobra lips? Got a couple in veg & was wonderin what to expect


This is another one I'd run last summer and have very little memory of. I do remember the growth a little bit. I don't think it branched out well because I put them in flower a little early but it had beautiful frosty spear shaped nugs. (if that helps) It was definitely a stand out amongst friends because they still ask for it. I have a close friend I specifically grow SSDD for and she said the potency rivaled the Guava D (Stardawg x Tresdawg) I had cured up at the same time.

I looked through my camera and I don't think I took pics of it. Sorry. I wish I could remember more.

Going forth I'm doing my best to revisit everything I'd started then. Except Mothers Milk. I do remember that one and I wasn't over impressed and didn't take cuts. Don't get me wrong, it was good smoke but very bland IMO. It just didn't stand out amongst the others. Cherry Sunshine on the other hand was superb. I remember one girl reeked of fresh cherries and they all frosted up very nice too. But again, no cuts were taken because I had some close friends take over my grow and they did their best just to keep things going and bring everything to finish.

Edit: I see Nu-Be has answered your questions. Nu-be gives the most detailed thorough
grow/smoke reports. I always look forward to your posts Nu-Be 

Cobra Lips as well as Wolf Pack are very cool freebies indeed!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 10, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> How does your Gogi smell?


Right now it smells like fresh strawberries. Not so much sweet strawberries but more like strawberries still growing on the vine. I'm really digging the terps on this one. If I find a decent male in my second round of Guava D or the Stardawg F2s I'm going to do a small pollen chucking project with this one and Apollo F4. 
This Goji is different from the others I've run.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> This is another one I'd run last summer and have very little memory of. I do remember the growth a little bit. I don't think it branched out well because I put them in flower a little early but it had beautiful frosty spear shaped nugs. (if that helps) It was definitely a stand out amongst friends because they still ask for it. I have a close friend I specifically grow SSDD for and she said the potency rivaled the Guava D (Stardawg x Tresdawg) I had cured up at the same time.
> 
> I looked through my camera and I don't think I took pics of it. Sorry. I wish I could remember more.
> 
> ...


Thank you-sounds potent-i look for taste,potency, yield & ease of growing in that order


----------



## The Pipe (Feb 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Right now it smells like fresh strawberries. Not so much sweet strawberries but more like strawberries still growing on the vine. I'm really digging the terps on this one. If I find a decent male in my second round of Guava D or the Stardawg F2s I'm going to do a small pollen chucking project with this one and Apollo F4.
> This Goji is different from the others I've run.


Yours looks similar to mine... buds smell like watered down gasoline... haven't heard many others with the gas smell


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 10, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> Yours looks similar to mine... buds smell like watered down gasoline... haven't heard many others with the gas smell


There's some unique phenos in those packs for sure. I'm so glad I grabbed another pack before they were gone.


----------



## The Pipe (Feb 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> There's some unique phenos in those packs for sure. I'm so glad I grabbed another pack before they were gone.


I grabbed my pack about a year and a half ago from glg... started 4 ended up with 1 male and 1 female...made f2s ...both were gassy


----------



## ibitegirls (Feb 10, 2018)

Confirmed these two are females (Goji). 2 out of 6 this time. not bad

i topped mine so they wouldn't get too tall


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Feb 10, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Can you say anymore about tjose girls? They look lovely. I have a few beans kickin around. Wont get popped for a wile though. I somehow ended up with an appy overload.


She's been easy to grow. Clones fast. The smell is very complex and strong. I smell berries, lemony gas, chem, and pear. Kinda digging her more than the 2 Sky lotus I have.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 10, 2018)

So glad i grabbed another pack of gogi last night and a pack of dla 5 for the fridge for future projects. Wish i could contribute more at this time but spring will be here soon enough.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 10, 2018)

Just started the cure process on some Mountain Temple and Goji OG. 

Will post pics and a smoke report over the next week or so. 

Untill then...

Goji OG - dry trimmed. Going into jars for the cure.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Feb 10, 2018)

Decisions decisions...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 10, 2018)

Bubbashine X G13 no question. ...


----------



## jpdnkstr (Feb 11, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Bubbashine X G13 no question. ...


I know, they should already be wet... I'm super excited about those because I wanted to try Blue Terra but missed it. I'm even more interested in the Bubbashine x 88g13HP. I'm going to go see if I can find any info on it on BB. It says there were only 77 packs released.


----------



## Tstat (Feb 11, 2018)

My screen was looking really shabby, so I built a new one!





So, on the left are Hindu Hash plants, on the right is SSDD (2 different girls each from seed). The HHP is looking really sturdy and well structured, as is the SSDD. There is also a Goji in there and a Space Monkey.
My results with Goji were not great. All my phenos stretch like crazy and grow buds with a ton of spacing on the branch. Frosty as shit, but don't yield very well. I'm also not enamored with the Wolf Pack. I like the Space Monkey, but I think HHP and SSDD are going to outshine them all.
Next up is Black Raspberry and Mountain Temple!


----------



## Tstat (Feb 11, 2018)

Here they come!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 11, 2018)

Dream Beaver looks like it might be the last one in the patch to finish


----------



## greencropper (Feb 11, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Phone home-day 33-looking good-impressed w/stray's gear & he uses alot of bodhi in his work & impressed so far w/phone home-gotta go through the bean vault & pull some more bodhi maybeView attachment 4081076 View attachment 4081077 View attachment 4081078 View attachment 4081079


hey hows those Phone Home going now? dig to see some pics!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 11, 2018)

greencropper said:


> hey hows those Phone Home going now? dig to see some pics!


Phone home is good-i will throw some pics up tonight when the sun comes on-i flowered her in a 3 gal cause i didnt know if was a female or male so she is a lil yellow for my liking but its my fault-getting fresh cut lime for a cold corona on the nose


----------



## Philip-O (Feb 11, 2018)

Has anyone grown Super Snow Lotus? I planted 3 with my last batch, and they are really shining... Very uniform and running ahead of the pack. I wonder about the high and yield.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 11, 2018)

greencropper said:


> hey hows those Phone Home going now? dig to see some pics!


Here ya go bro-day 45


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 12, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> Has anyone grown Super Snow Lotus? I planted 3 with my last batch, and they are really shining... Very uniform and running ahead of the pack. I wonder about the high and yield.


I dunno man, if its anything like the appalachian superskunk, its on! I have a couple beans of it, a kind love gift from a fellow riu member. Saving them for a potential chuck should i get a male. Ass x ssl. Turn it into a project!


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 12, 2018)

Speaking of ASS, this ASS is looking especially greasy! This is the last of my #2 pheno, cant keep them all and the skunky funk of #4 could not be ignored.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Feb 12, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Here ya go bro-day 45View attachment 4088324 View attachment 4088325


This looks almost identical to the one female I've seen from Phone Home so far... She stretched 2x at least with fox tail but solid buds, excellent smells and flavors. I've run her twice, but didn't clone her again, I still have at least a half pack that I will explore later.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 12, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> This looks almost identical to the one female I've seen from Phone Home so far... She stretched 2x at least with fox tail but solid buds, excellent smells and flavors. I've run her twice, but didn't clone her again, I still have at least a half pack that I will explore later.


What kinda flavor profile did you get bro? Was it still like limes? Yea she started outta the gate lookin like a huge yielder so i will give her a proper run next round


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 12, 2018)

My lone space monkey female day 16 of flower. Topped twice and this is from seed. All organic in a 3 gal pot. Sour power og from karma is looking kick ass too.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 12, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> I know, they should already be wet... I'm super excited about those because I wanted to try Blue Terra but missed it. I'm even more interested in the Bubbashine x 88g13HP. I'm going to go see if I can find any info on it on BB. It says there were only 77 packs released.


which makes me wonder how many packs of that malawi x artifact 1 were released.


----------



## banditos701 (Feb 12, 2018)

This just blows me away lol , respect to all of you growing such fine bud !!!!


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 12, 2018)

Everybody's at 12 days flowering now, 
Purple wookies
Jhpx88g13's  

Not much smell from the hash plants yet but the purple wookies have a very pleasant floral sweet smell.


----------



## Ecafon (Feb 12, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> which makes me wonder how many packs of that malawi x artifact 1 were released.


They went out with the limited edition Supernatural Selections hoodie. I'm sure Mrs.B could give us an idea of how many were released.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Feb 12, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's an outcross of Bodhi's Goji to Locktite by Red Eyed.
> No disrespect intended, but I'm impressed with what Goji Og can bring to the table.
> View attachment 4086974 View attachment 4086975
> 
> ...


i have the goji og, lemon lotus, an purple wookie I'm thinking the goji will be the biggest yielder but the purple wookie is rku x rku an the road kill skunk is a yielder do you have any experience with these strains or any ones knowledge would be appreciated


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Feb 12, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Everybody's at 12 days flowering now,
> Purple wookiesView attachment 4088634
> Jhpx88g13'sView attachment 4088635 View attachment 4088637 View attachment 4088638
> 
> Not much smell from the hash plants yet but the purple wookies have a very pleasant floral sweet smell.


have you ran thepurple wookie b4 or 1st time???


----------



## Chef420 (Feb 12, 2018)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> i have the goji og, lemon lotus, an purple wookie I'm thinking the goji will be the biggest yielder but the purple wookie is rku x rku an the road kill skunk is a yielder do you have any experience with these strains or any ones knowledge would be appreciated


Purple wookie I would say is average for yields


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 12, 2018)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> have you ran thepurple wookie b4 or 1st time???


First time anything bodhi, I'll make sure to keep updating though, I haven't seen much info on the strains I'm running. Btw its purple wookie v2 not the first one.


----------



## im4satori (Feb 12, 2018)

I apologize if ive missed stuff

this thread is crazy long

whats the word on the Bodhi loompa crosses?

cocoon and lazy lightning

anybody had any grow reports or reviews on these?


this is the Bodhi dream lotus at 4.5 weeks into 12/12

 


I also grew out the goji og but my phenotypes where low yielders so I didn't keep them...but crazy frosty tiny rock hard marbles


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Feb 12, 2018)

im4satori said:


> I apologize if ive missed stuff
> 
> this thread is crazy long
> 
> ...


what smells flavors did your goji have


----------



## im4satori (Feb 12, 2018)

shes in week 7 now

sorry this is a shit picture with the lights on

its incredibly frosty and sticky and likely some killer smoke




man I don't have the best sniffer and the room is full of variety

its not finished or cured

but right now im getting some earthy mild lemon sour smells
the smell it pungent with mild hints of earthy lemon and sour....reminds me slightly of the smell from the OGK#18 sour

absolutely nothing sweet

the node spacing is good and shes gorgeous in veg, she like likes low nutes not too much N

but I didn't get much bud swell from her

got her running one more time at week3 now so we will see if less heat in the soil helps, but I think its going to be about the same again honestly

if yield is low on your list of priorities youd be damn pleased with it


----------



## im4satori (Feb 12, 2018)

its funny

I had to come back to tell you

since putting my nose on it and sniffing it

I been walking around the past ten minutes trying to rub the stickiness off the tip of my nose

lmao


----------



## jpdnkstr (Feb 12, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> What kinda flavor profile did you get bro? Was it still like limes? Yea she started outta the gate lookin like a huge yielder so i will give her a proper run next round


 citrus, but very funky as well.


----------



## AbeFroman (Feb 12, 2018)

This thread reminded me I have some old Wookie and Goji seeds I need to grow out.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 12, 2018)

i still enjoy this hobby, & every bodhi strain i have run has further helped me to learn why a good decision was made to choose him as my favorite bean guru. i am too lazy to take pics as often as i once did, but my admiration runs deep for the genetics he makes available to us all. this is the lone black triangle left in the tent of four girls, similiar height & branch structures, only true differences were in yield amongst the 4 of them. having an empty flower tent/growroom creates somewhat of a somber mood after chopping down what youve brought to fruition over the past 3 months, but the benefits of revegging & cuts following right behind lessen some of the sting.


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 13, 2018)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> i have the goji og, lemon lotus, an purple wookie I'm thinking the goji will be the biggest yielder but the purple wookie is rku x rku an the road kill skunk is a yielder do you have any experience with these strains or any ones knowledge would be appreciated


Did you miss my response earlier in the thread? Theres potential for yield in all of them, alot of that is on you. Genetics provide the ceiling, the enviroment you provide will determine how close to that ceiling you get. These are f1s, alot of pheno variance. What you get? Dont know till you pop them. With no knowledge of your experience, setup, or goals, giving advice is a shot in the dark. Based on yield alone, id say goji would be your safest bet. Maybe not the biggest yielder, just great odds on a yieldy cut. What are you waiting for??? Just get some wet and dirty!!!!!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 13, 2018)

More than likely grower error on this one. . .I left a door open. So today, I found nuts all over my beautiful arctic fallout#1 (chem91jbxsnowlotus) seed run. Too many to pluck.If the cut roots, I'll run it in a few weeks.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 13, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> More than likely grower error on this one. . .I left a door open. So today, I found nuts all over my beautiful arctic fallout#1 (chem91jbxsnowlotus) seed run. Too many to pluck.View attachment 4089028If the cut roots, I'll run it in a few weeks.


That sucks bro


----------



## hillbill (Feb 13, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> More than likely grower error on this one. . .I left a door open. So today, I found nuts all over my beautiful arctic fallout#1 (chem91jbxsnowlotus) seed run. Too many to pluck.View attachment 4089028If the cut roots, I'll run it in a few weeks.


Keep a very close eye on things next time just to be sure.


----------



## lukio (Feb 13, 2018)

Cured Space Monkey...gassy lavender...a real delight


----------



## hillbill (Feb 13, 2018)

Love the Monkey! Nice specimen!


----------



## McKringleberry (Feb 13, 2018)

im4satori said:


> I apologize if ive missed stuff
> 
> this thread is crazy long
> 
> ...


The lazy lightning grew like an OG; tall & lanky, rock hard buds with a slight citrus/earthy smell towards the end of flower. Chopped at day 63. After a two week cure the lemon/earth came out tenfold and so did the strength. All-in-all she was a nice smoke!


----------



## im4satori (Feb 13, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> The lazy lightning grew like an OG; tall & lanky, rock hard buds with a slight citrus/earthy smell towards the end of flower. Chopped at day 63. After a two week cure the lemon/earth came out tenfold and so did the strength. All-in-all she was a nice smoke!


did you find diversity in the phenotypes or where they mostly the same?
did you keep her in your garden and for how long, or will you buy those seeds again?


----------



## Highsince76 (Feb 13, 2018)

Nice monkey Lukio! That looks like some sticky wickedness for sure...
I bet if you threw it against the wall it would stick. Good job!


----------



## McKringleberry (Feb 13, 2018)

The two phenos I found were similar in structure and end product, but bear in mind, I only popped a few seeds and kept the best two females. I didn't run through the entire pack so I can't comment on diversity. I will say that it was unlike any Headband cross I've grown. I wanted gassy/fuel/citrus, but ended up with mostly lemon after the cure. I'll run the rest of the pack at some point, but I don't think I will buy another pack. But don't let that stop you! It was excellent, strong smoke that my friends and I loved!

Side Note: The Loompa's Headband isn't the typical OG x Diesel cross. Loompa renamed their "Headband" to Underdawg after they realized their cut wasn't Headband, as the story goes.


----------



## im4satori (Feb 13, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> The two phenos I found were similar in structure and end product, but bear in mind, I only popped a few seeds and kept the best two females. I didn't run through the entire pack so I can't comment on diversity. I will say that it was unlike any Headband cross I've grown. I wanted gassy/fuel/citrus, but ended up with mostly lemon after the cure. I'll run the rest of the pack at some point, but I don't think I will buy another pack. But don't let that stop you! It was excellent, strong smoke that my friends and I loved!
> 
> Side Note: The Loompa's Headband isn't the typical OG x Diesel cross. Loompa renamed their "Headband" to Underdawg after they realized their cut wasn't Headband, as the story goes.


ya

the story goes something like that I know

I got some of loompas new gear going....just 6" tall at the moment so to soon to report


----------



## im4satori (Feb 13, 2018)

lukio said:


> Cured Space Monkey...gassy lavender...a real delight
> 
> View attachment 4089129 View attachment 4089132 View attachment 4089134 View attachment 4089131


nice!
have you got a picture of a portion of the plant, maybe a cola shot?


----------



## im4satori (Feb 13, 2018)

hoping these throw somethings I can use for this seasons breeding project

ive heard good things about the SSDD?? yes??


----------



## lukio (Feb 14, 2018)

im4satori said:


> nice!
> have you got a picture of a portion of the plant, maybe a cola shot?


hey man, yeah should do. 

either in my diary - https://www.rollitup.org/t/lukios-secret-garden.899450/page-83 or instagram - https://www.instagram.com/cannapicks/ i delete them off my computer

One big yielder and one little.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 14, 2018)

Sorry for the poor quality and huge pics. I'm still trying to figure out the settings on this camera.

Wolf Pack. Stacking and frosting up nicely. I haven't done a stem rub yet but will soon.


Goji OG

Sunshine Daydream

Time Bandit, Goji, Copper Chem and a few others finishing up


Partial bloom room shot of my perpetual grow. Lots of SSDD, Petroleum Nightmare, Sour Stardawg etc

And lastly. My new little buddy named Bodhi. 



And again, pay no attention to the time stamp. Its off by about 10 days


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> And lastly. My new little buddy named Bodhi.
> View attachment 4089557


Puppies !!!!


----------



## ganjafather27 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey guys, want to get some opinions from you guys. I bought some. Bodhi seeds for the first time and i popped 22 beans about 10 days ago I believe. Half ssdd and half goji.

Well, the gojis have almost all sprouted and 8 of them look very good and healthy. 2 have yet to come up (hopefully just late bloomers) and the other 1 popped but it was mutated or something because it never grew the cotyledons and died quick.

But the ssdd are fucked up. I had 6 pop total and they all looked pretty haggard. Discoloration on the cotyledons for a couple and they seem to be having a real issue rooting.

Is this common? Cause i sort of feel like I got bad seeds. They were from a reputable vendor here. And I don't want to name them and put em on blast but I'm certainly perplexed and wondering what you guys think.

All the seeds were dropped into new soaked Rockwool cubes. 5.5ph water with a small bit of kln, 0 ppm, same as I've always done for the past 5 years and I've never had this issue. Put them in the humidity tray and like i said, the goji have all done great.

I transplanted yesterday. Put em in coco and I'm really hoping that maybe the other 4 will pop and these 6 will rebound but it doesn't look good.

What say you? First pic is goji 2nd are the ssdd


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Feb 14, 2018)

ganjafather27 said:


> Hey guys, want to get some opinions from you guys. I bought some. Bodhi seeds for the first time and i popped 22 beans about 10 days ago I believe. Half ssdd and half goji.
> 
> Well, the gojis have almost all sprouted and 8 of them look very good and healthy. 2 have yet to come up (hopefully just late bloomers) and the other 1 popped but it was mutated or something because it never grew the cotyledons and died quick.
> 
> ...


Bruh they like 10 days old. They will be fine. Seem a little overloved.


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 14, 2018)

ganjafather27 said:


> Hey guys, want to get some opinions from you guys. I bought some. Bodhi seeds for the first time and i popped 22 beans about 10 days ago I believe. Half ssdd and half goji.
> 
> Well, the gojis have almost all sprouted and 8 of them look very good and healthy. 2 have yet to come up (hopefully just late bloomers) and the other 1 popped but it was mutated or something because it never grew the cotyledons and died quick.
> 
> ...


 Bodhi lost the apoalachia male im guessing 4 yrs+/- ago so any stock is at least that old there abouts. I would stick with them, maybe give them some mild nutes earlier than you normally would.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 14, 2018)

Received my Lemon Lotus ( Love Gift) today from a very generous RIU member.
Any info from anyone with experience with this strain would be much appreciated.
I will be sure to share the experience here once I pop them.
Cheers


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 14, 2018)

ganjafather27 said:


> Hey guys, want to get some opinions from you guys. I bought some. Bodhi seeds for the first time and i popped 22 beans about 10 days ago I believe. Half ssdd and half goji.
> 
> Well, the gojis have almost all sprouted and 8 of them look very good and healthy. 2 have yet to come up (hopefully just late bloomers) and the other 1 popped but it was mutated or something because it never grew the cotyledons and died quick.
> 
> ...


I'm no expert but the first pic of seedlings is showing classic pH issues.
Maybe try a different germing method? Healthy seeds stored properly should have plenty of energy of their own. Have you tried peat pucks and just spring water? 
I hope you get things straightened out.
GL


----------



## elkamino (Feb 14, 2018)

Just had 2 exquisite weeks on Maui! One with the traditional fam and one with our unicorn. Gotta say I’m surprised how awesome a decade these 40s are! Lol
 
Anyway i left with 6 girls 2 weeks into 12/12. A friend came by to water once and all look great AG on my return. So nice to see!

Here’s a flowered out SSDD reveg at day 28 of 12/12


----------



## elkamino (Feb 14, 2018)

And 2 Blueberry Hashplants, also 28 days in. These are giant, fragrant girls with strong arms and lotsa budsites. Sweet smelling now, maybe blueberryish but a bit of pepper I hope goes away. As vigorous as any plants I’ve ever grown The first has brittle stems and the main split. Dint slow the plant down. A bit tho

The second is frostier and a bit stronger smelling, also has darker green leaves. Both have great yield potential!


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Feb 14, 2018)

ganjafather27 said:


> Hey guys, want to get some opinions from you guys. I bought some. Bodhi seeds for the first time and i popped 22 beans about 10 days ago I believe. Half ssdd and half goji.
> 
> Well, the gojis have almost all sprouted and 8 of them look very good and healthy. 2 have yet to come up (hopefully just late bloomers) and the other 1 popped but it was mutated or something because it never grew the cotyledons and died quick.
> 
> ...


they look fine they take off in coco for sure but your medium doesn't look like coco more like ff ocean forest soil what kinda coco u using????


----------



## ibitegirls (Feb 14, 2018)

my goji's are 2nd week of flower and i've found small little seed pod looking growth on both female plants. i pulled them all off.

should i continue growing them or stop here and cut my losses? What y'all think is better idea?

here is one of the pods i found..


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2018)

ibitegirls said:


> my goji's are 2nd week of flower and i've found small little seed pod looking growth on both female plants. i pulled them all off.
> 
> should i continue growing them or stop here and cut my losses? What y'all think is better idea?
> 
> ...


Make that two balls, not one. Could get lucky but it don't look promising. Keep under close observation for now.


----------



## ibitegirls (Feb 14, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Make that two balls, not one. Could get lucky but it don't look promising. Keep under close observation for now.


Yeah i saw the other one just now haha. Going to probably chop them tomorrow and start over. But this time i won't top the plants. I think they hated being topped, but thats just my theory


----------



## Philip-O (Feb 14, 2018)

ibitegirls said:


> Yeah i saw the other one just now haha. Going to probably chop them tomorrow and start over. But this time i won't top the plants. I think they hated being topped, but thats just my theory


Can´t you keep them going at least until your new seedlings are ready to flower? I´m not one to give up easily, and if you chop them now you are renouncing all chances for sure. I would pluck those balls and keep them under close observation, as mentioned above. At the very least I would take them out of the tent and put them close to a window (its legal here)... that way I would get some bud and see them grow.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Feb 14, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Bodhi lost the apoalachia male im guessing 4 yrs+/- ago so any stock is at least that old there abouts. I would stick with them, maybe give them some mild nutes earlier than you normally would.


Hmm... if this is true, I should probably pop those appy crosses first...


----------



## elkamino (Feb 14, 2018)

ibitegirls said:


> my goji's are 2nd week of flower and i've found small little seed pod looking growth on both female plants. i pulled them all off.
> 
> should i continue growing them or stop here and cut my losses? What y'all think is better idea?
> 
> ...


You can also chop all lowers/keep just the cola. It’s easier to watch, less prone to produce nanners and takes little space. Smaller yields but you’ll see if it’s something valuable and worth dealing with.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Feb 14, 2018)

Sky Lotus Harvested @ day 63





Bingo Pajamas Harvested @ day 67


----------



## JayY2015 (Feb 15, 2018)

I recently had a run of soulmate that turned out very good. I really do not like to run 10 week strains due to my high humidity environment, I run a dehumidifier
But they get expensive. What is a couple of Bodhis best 50-55day strains with heavy yields?


----------



## Craigson (Feb 15, 2018)

ibitegirls said:


> my goji's are 2nd week of flower and i've found small little seed pod looking growth on both female plants. i pulled them all off.
> 
> should i continue growing them or stop here and cut my losses? What y'all think is better idea?
> 
> ...


Ive seen other recent posts with hermie gojis.

I have 3 diff female phenos, 2 are at day 50 and the other day 21 w no hermie signs. And my temps get up to 30C.

I topped n cloned like crazy too so i doubt thats the issue


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 15, 2018)

Speaking of gogi. What a rip off!! SMH

https://dutchseedsshop.com/product/goji-og-seeds/


----------



## Craigson (Feb 15, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Speaking of gogi. What a rip off!! SMH
> 
> https://dutchseedsshop.com/product/goji-og-seeds/


Weird, so thats probably an f2 ??
It doesnt even mention lineage


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 15, 2018)

Craigson said:


> It doesnt even mention lineage



Exactly. Probably isnt even the same.

edit ;
Out of curiosity i am going to send an e mail and find out.


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 15, 2018)

Ha! Isn' that a pic of silver mountain by gu?


----------



## Schmarmpit (Feb 15, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Ha! Isn' that a pic of silver mountain by gu?


They could have at least grabbed the right picture! https://greatlakesgenetics.com/silver-mountain.html


----------



## hillbill (Feb 15, 2018)

I really wanna buy from people that have no respect for an earned reputation and who even knows what the hell the seeds really are.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 15, 2018)

My question to them.

"I am wondering what the lineage
(parents) for the strain Gogi og is. It does not have in description."

Thank you. 

Answer, 

"Thank you for your inquiry. We breed our own seeds. We do not use seeds from other suppliers. If you need any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us."


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 15, 2018)

@im4satori i'm on my 2nd run of cocoon.i had two phenos.both pretty much the same appearance wise.smell wise not so much.pheno 1is that rubber tire smell you all have coined,nothing spectacular.pheno 2 had a killer candied lemon/soda smell during flowering
that went more towards lemon cleaner(nice lemon taste) once cured.


i'm only on my second indoor grow so i'm like a kid in a candy store.i want to run so much lol.due to space limitations this will be my last cocoon run but will definitely grow out again.keeping a perpetual goji going,and ssdd(3 out of 3 seeds all confirmed females) and 2 mrs.pebbles going into flowering next.


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 15, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> My question to them.
> 
> "I am wondering what the lineage
> (parents) for the strain Gogi og is. It does not have in description."
> ...


So many wrongs here. Cool, so you bred that from your own seeds, which ones? Why use a pic of a bodhi strain, then the name of a different bodhi strain? Their description is priceless too. What im gathering from all of this is theyre in need of a good ol fashioned internet trolling lynch mob. @1kemosabe , have you started a thread on seed and strain reviews about this?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Feb 15, 2018)

Best Bodhi cookie crossed strain ?


----------



## Serva (Feb 15, 2018)

I would have choosen Granola Funk, but growing diffrent cookies now...


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 15, 2018)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Best Bodhi cookie crossed strain ?


If you got the cookies fever, the only prescription is more cowbell. Ive got quite a few good pics on this thread, may be worth a search. @Amos Otis and @torontoke also.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 15, 2018)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Best Bodhi cookie crossed strain ?


space cake is nice... space monkey is nice...


----------



## Roperunner420 (Feb 15, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> space cake is nice... space monkey is nice...


 Just flipped my space monkey, super snow lotus, purple sunshine. Can not wait!


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 15, 2018)

Anyone have any information on bad dawgs brown sugar x lbl freebies? I did some searching but all I could find was brown sugar is fucking incredible x hash plant(sensi seeds).


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 15, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> If you got the cookies fever, the only prescription is more cowbell.


Enjoying some right now.


----------



## Philip-O (Feb 15, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> If you got the cookies fever, the only prescription is more cowbell. Ive got quite a few good pics on this thread, may be worth a search. @Amos Otis and @torontoke also.





Amos Otis said:


> Enjoying some right now.
> 
> View attachment 4090624


Have you had any hermies with these? I seem to recall that cookies crosses tend to herm.


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 15, 2018)

So says james bean from seedsherenow, the forum cut is much more stable in crosses than its counterparts. I had 8 girls, 1 ended up being true herm so, 7. I narrowed it down to 4 after the run from seed. Out of the 3 culled, 2 threw a couple male flowers. At the time though, we had a pretty significant light leak so tough to tell if that wouldve been an ongoing issue. From the 4 semi finalists, 1 threw 1 nanner in the last week of flower. Another clone of that same cut in the same run did not, nor did others in subsequent cycles. Selection of keepers was not easy, all sorts of goodies in there.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 16, 2018)

Enjoying some ASS this morning. This stuff seems to work very nicely. Smells like lemon balm, maybe lemon filled Long Johns from a real bakery and some kind of volatile fuel or solvent. Dreamy effects but active feeling. Very pleasant and very potent. Buds are all very sticky and not real dense or hard but weighty for that kind of structure. Not a lot of trim at chop as with the last one of these.

Also have a Space Monkey f2 doing fine a couple weeks into flower and looks more Indica than I expected. This was the smaller of 3 but the only girl. Very vigorous and poppin' buds! Bushy strong and growing.


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 16, 2018)

Anyone found that their space monkeys don’t like over watering? Entering week 3 of flower tomorrow and found a few lower and an upper ball sack. I removed and will observe closely. That’s the only thing I can think of that would of been stressful to her.


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 16, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Anyone have any information on bad dawgs brown sugar x lbl freebies? I did some searching but all I could find was brown sugar is fucking incredible x hash plant(sensi seeds).


I did some digging, the only thing i could find is thats its not a bodhi strain. Maybe try posting in the bad dawg thread?


----------



## COGrown (Feb 16, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Anyone found that their space monkeys don’t like over watering? Entering week 3 of flower tomorrow and found a few lower and an upper ball sack. I removed and will observe closely. That’s the only thing I can think of that would of been stressful to her.


What plants _do _like overwatering? FWIW OGs and Chems seem very sensitive to it, and if you aren't growing in richly oxygenated hydro they seem to like to dry out quite a bit between waterings.


----------



## Philip-O (Feb 16, 2018)

COGrown said:


> View attachment 4079711
> I am definitely good with this. Artifact 1 is/was a female plant, right? Which would make this almost def Malawi x (Artifact 1 x 88g13hp) or basically 50/50 Malawi and Afghani. So I bet there's gonna be some serious f1 hybrid bangers in here. I actually don't know of any hybrids like this out there.


Have you found more info about these Malawi x Artifact 1 x 88g13hp? I might be saving mine for an outdoor run, although they seem really tempting.


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 16, 2018)

COGrown said:


> What plants _do _like overwatering? FWIW OGs and Chems seem very sensitive to it, and if you aren't growing in richly oxygenated hydro they seem to like to dry out quite a bit between waterings.


Yeah I really didn’t water her that hard just didn’t let her dry enough in between waterings. My first run with space monkey so live and learn.


----------



## Ecafon (Feb 16, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> Have you found more info about these Malawi x Artifact 1 x 88g13hp? I might be saving mine for an outdoor run, although they seem really tempting.


I got some info from Mrs.B that this cross won't ever be made this way again as the DLA5 male that was used is gone.


----------



## Philip-O (Feb 16, 2018)

Ecafon said:


> I got some info from Mrs.B that this cross won't ever be made this way again as the DLA5 male that was used is gone.


Thank you! So these are Malawi x DLA 5 (Artifact 1 x 88g13hp).



1kemosabe said:


> Most might already know, but for those who dont. Thwre wull be a new Bodhi drop soon


@1kemosabe This new drop, or something else? Which seedbank?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 16, 2018)

Most might already know, but for those who dont. Thwre wull be a new Bodhi drop soon


----------



## ibitegirls (Feb 16, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Most might already know, but for those who dont. Thwre wull be a new Bodhi drop soon


as in tonight? any idea what is dropping?


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 16, 2018)

Goji og #1 canopy filled out nicely, gettin her bloom on. Getting nice and frosty, similar creamy raspberry aroma as #4 but with a piney punch right to the nose. Appalachian superskunk #2 finishing up strong. This is my last cut of this pheno. Of course, this run is looking especially wonderful. She was flipped at the tale end of a cold spell that i couldnt combat. She was pretty much never right. Since things leveled out seems she decided to make up for lost time, Chunking up and frosty as all! and aint this the nicest lil beaver you ever come across! Dream beaver, day 4 of flower. She could be trouble, in a good way.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 16, 2018)

Not tonight, just a few that i know of.

Cherry queen
(Fat cherry x Omg)
Soar
(Columbia red x Omg)
peladian love nest
(vietnamise x kashmir)
Twin flame
(Gogi B cut x Wookie 15)
Higher primate
(wifi xwookie 15)
plus restocks of course

GLG


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 16, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Goji og #1 canopy filled out nicely, gettin her bloom on. Getting nice and frosty, similar creamy raspberry aroma as #4 but with a piney punch right to the nose. View attachment 4091049View attachment 4091050View attachment 4091051Appalachian superskunk #2 finishing up strong. This is my last cut of this pheno. Of course, this run is looking especially wonderful. She was flipped at the tale end of a cold spell that i couldnt combat. She was pretty much never right. Since things leveled out seems she decided to make up for lost time, Chunking up and frosty as all!View attachment 4091054View attachment 4091055 and aint this the nicest lil beaver you ever come across! Dream beaver, day 4 of flower. She could be trouble, in a good way. View attachment 4091057


All four of my goji females had the piney og flavor, super good but I was hoping for one of those berry flavored phenos. Cheers and hope yours comes out nice for you.


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 16, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> All four of my goji females had the piney og flavor, super good but I was hoping for one of those berry flavored phenos. Cheers and hope yours comes out nice for you.


 I run johnny blaze and mother of berries so im happy to smell that pine, hoping that carries on through. The first cut i ran (#4) was straight raspberry cream. #3 is about 2 weeks behind, well see what shes got in store.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 16, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> I run johnny blaze and mother of berries so im happy to smell that pine, hoping that carries on through. The first cut i ran (#4) was straight raspberry cream. #3 is about 2 weeks behind, well see what shes got in store.


All four of mine have excellent pine flavor and very potent. Top notch, you'll love it


----------



## Highsince76 (Feb 17, 2018)

Been reading through this thread for months now, at least. Lots of great reading, knowledge,and experience in here. It's become my go to.
It made me a believer, and I purchased my first Bodhi Beans.

Besides the 5 Space monkeys that I popped, I've got in the wings Goji, SSDD, and my freebies of Prayer Tower, and Strange Brew.

After going to 12/12 a couple weeks ago, I have 3 lovely girls.
Two lanky stretchy ladies, and one short squatty gal, half the height of the other two, close noded, and bushy.

All the reading I've been doing, I haven't seen much talk on differences of phenos, tastes, or smells coming from different mommies compared to let's say Goji.

I can't help but wondering what differences there will be in taste and potency between the long legged girls and the stubby one.

To those with experience with the monkey, what kind of differences do you see?


----------



## Adrosmokin (Feb 17, 2018)

COGrown said:


> What plants _do _like overwatering? FWIW OGs and Chems seem very sensitive to it, and if you aren't growing in richly oxygenated hydro they seem to like to dry out quite a bit between waterings.


Accidentally over-watered a Chocolate Trip F2, she let me know.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 17, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> I run johnny blaze and mother of berries so im happy to smell that pine, hoping that carries on through. The first cut i ran (#4) was straight raspberry cream. #3 is about 2 weeks behind, well see what shes got in store.


hey man,not to trash up the thread,but is that MOB cut only or are there seeds around?


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 17, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> hey man,not to trash up the thread,but is that MOB cut only or are there seeds around?


I dont know about the strain in paticular, the cut i have circulates locally though, so i guess clone only as far as im concerned?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 17, 2018)

My Monkeys have not shown much for different phenos. I do have an f2 that is short, strong and has much wider leaves than my Space Monkey f1. A lot of cedar and fuel smells on all so far. The f2 is not yet funky at 19 days.


----------



## kingzt (Feb 17, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Goji og #1 canopy filled out nicely, gettin her bloom on. Getting nice and frosty, similar creamy raspberry aroma as #4 but with a piney punch right to the nose. View attachment 4091049View attachment 4091050View attachment 4091051Appalachian superskunk #2 finishing up strong. This is my last cut of this pheno. Of course, this run is looking especially wonderful. She was flipped at the tale end of a cold spell that i couldnt combat. She was pretty much never right. Since things leveled out seems she decided to make up for lost time, Chunking up and frosty as all!View attachment 4091054View attachment 4091055 and aint this the nicest lil beaver you ever come across! Dream beaver, day 4 of flower. She could be trouble, in a good way. View attachment 4091057


What's the nose on the Appalachian skunk?


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 17, 2018)

Anyone have any info on Gogi OG (B Cut) x Sunshine Daydream. These went out as freebies, I think late last year. I got a few packs and this cross has me interested. I have heard that the SSDD dad bodhi was using was putting out some fire. Crossed to Bodhis' Gogi OG cut might have some potential.

@strayfox gear do you have any leet inside info about the Gogi OG (B cut), characteristic wise?


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 17, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> hey man,not to trash up the thread,but is that MOB cut only or are there seeds around?


I got some MOAC(moabxblack cherry pie) from IHG a couple months ago, they might still be available but I'm not sure.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> All four of my goji females had the piney og flavor, super good but I was hoping for one of those berry flavored phenos. Cheers and hope yours comes out nice for you.


Were they fat leaf/bushier or tall stretchy fuckers?
I have 2 stretchier phenos and 1 shorter pheno goin now
Thx


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 17, 2018)

I had three shorter squat plants and one lankier tall girl, she had the best flavor but the shorter ones were more frosty


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 17, 2018)

Purple wookie v2 at 17 days from flip, starting to show her true colors(if you zoom in a little). Smells like a bouquet of dank ass flowers. Both plants have stayed nice and short, very little stretch
JamaicanHPx88g13's are looking solid. Not much stretch, bushy, fastest flowering so far and they look like they'll be solid yielders, decently frosty  
Does anyone have any info on this cross, or Jamaican HP? I can't find anything.


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 17, 2018)

kingzt said:


> What's the nose on the Appalachian skunk?


of my 2 phenos, both have a nice chemy, skunky base. #2 is much sweeter, grape jelly/antifreeze on the plant curing out to more of an antifreeze/cat piss with some earthy spice. Im no longer cloning #2, the one pictured is the last of its king. #4 is straight skunky funk. Skunk ass and gear oil, very pungent. I went with #4 as it embodies its superskunk heritage quite nicely.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 18, 2018)

Sky Lotus #4 starting to get chunky


----------



## hillbill (Feb 19, 2018)

Vaping some ASS and it tastes like hot buttered popcorn, like at an old cinema. Relaxing and even so, nice in the daytime too. Nice active and relaxing. Not real smelly or I might not be picking up on it. Still some lemon/fuel and still waters my eyes at first smell from the jar. A bit more earthy now.


----------



## Serva (Feb 19, 2018)

SSDD #6, day 61 (and Love Triangle seedlings):

  

SSDD #2, day 61, top buds already chopped:


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Feb 19, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Sorry for posting again but after much arm twisting in messages I have finally been given permission to publicly thank TheEpicFlowers for his great showing of kindness. I will be sure to post pictures here of the lemon lotus once it gets planted.
> Cheers


Aaaaaah. So this is where my half pack of Lemon Lotus went. He was supposed to send half of those to me when we ordered from @Swamp Thing, as he sent us an extra freebie to share. You’re welcome I guesss lol...


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 19, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> Aaaaaah. So this is where my half pack of Lemon Lotus went. He was supposed to send half of those to me when we ordered from @Swamp Thing, as he sent us an extra freebie to share. You’re welcome I guesss lol...


any word on that old stock? have you started any yet?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Feb 19, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> any word on that old stock? have you started any yet?


I haven’t as I had already started a GDP grow but they are next in line. I gave Strayfox my Yogi pack and he was able to germ 9 for 11, and those are at least 10 years old! He’s making F2s.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 19, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> Aaaaaah. So this is where my half pack of Lemon Lotus went. He was supposed to send half of those to me when we ordered from @Swamp Thing, as he sent us an extra freebie to share. You’re welcome I guesss lol...


LOL Thank you too then !! 
Maybe he could share some of The Deputy seeds, or flies I sent him as thanks? 
Cheers


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 19, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> Aaaaaah. So this is where my half pack of Lemon Lotus went. He was supposed to send half of those to me when we ordered from @Swamp Thing, as he sent us an extra freebie to share. You’re welcome I guesss lol...


 He gave me 2 full packs. I sent some love to a guy who could use it. If you want your half send me a pm with your address and I'll send you your 6 seeds. No worries.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Feb 19, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> He gave me 2 full packs. I sent some love to a guy who could use it. If you want your half send me a pm with your address and I'll send you your 6 seeds. No worries.


All good brother. I just thought it was pretty funny that he got my beans lol. He probably needed them more then me anyways. Good on you for looking out for people in need.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 19, 2018)

Always looking out for a brother.


----------



## elkamino (Feb 19, 2018)

A couple Day 33 shots of my 2 Blueberry HPs, then a shot of my whole garden


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 19, 2018)

Dream beaver got upgraded to a king suite. The more cowbell bean i got back from last years outdoor ended up being male! Preflower looked girly all day, didnt follow protocol, got burned. Oh well, for the better i think. This girl kicked into high gear with flip! End of week 1 already almost doubled in size.  I dont think she will fill out the screen as much as id like, usually run 4 plants. She was seeming too big for 1 slot, too small for 2. My first run though, maybe shell beast out on me. I lowered the trellis to try to get more time training. Normally i like them to start growing through the trellis at the end of stretch, mainly just spreading them open but more aggressive limbs getting tucked and layed over. How long does this strain usually run for?


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 20, 2018)

Black Triangle around week 7 of flower. Very solid, chunky, buds with lots of resin. Smells like rotting fruit.


----------



## ganjafather27 (Feb 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm no expert but the first pic of seedlings is showing classic pH issues.
> Maybe try a different germing method? Healthy seeds stored properly should have plenty of energy of their own. Have you tried peat pucks and just spring water?
> I hope you get things straightened out.
> GL


If it was a pH issue then the gojis wouldn't be doing so good. The gojis are looking fantastic btw, 10 sprouted and all are flourishing. The ssdd had 4 sprout and they were the sickest looking seedlings I've seen. I'm not new to this game, I've popped aalot of beans and have been growing steadily for 6-7 years. Same method for all the seeds, same solution, same Rockwool, same humidity dome, all the same. The ssdd seeds were garbage.


Not trying to start a shit storm or shit on glg or trigger the fan boys. They sent me an extra free pack, when I ordered (hmm I wonder if they knew those ssdd were Really fucking old...) . I legit just wanted to try out the bodhi flagships since I've never grown from this breeder. All in all, I'm I just not gonna order from glg again, and I've got a pack of Wolfpack that was a bodhi promo with the order so I'll pop those and post pics of some perfectly happy seedling for those of you that just want talk shit.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 20, 2018)

First try in coco. 3x Space Monkeys @26 days from seed.


They haven't shown sex yet. Looks like 1x fat leafed pheno, and 2x not quite fat leafed, lol!


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 20, 2018)

Space monkey day 24 of flower. Getting frosty


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 20, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> First try in coco. 3x Space Monkeys @26 days from seed.
> View attachment 4093197
> 
> They haven't shown sex yet. Looks like 1x fat leafed pheno, and 2x not quite fat leafed, lol!


Looks just like mine did in veg. Monster leaves for sure. I got 6 more space monkey seedlings in veg now.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 20, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Looks just like mine did in veg. Monster leaves for sure. I got 6 more space monkey seedlings in veg now.


How many phenos are you seeing in those 6x? And, how much stretch did you get with the one in flower? She looks nice.


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 20, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> How many phenos are you seeing in those 6x? And, how much stretch did you get with the one in flower? She looks nice.


Thanks. In the first 6 I had four males, a dud and this 1 female. She’s real short and bushy and had little stretch. The second 6 are only a few weeks old but looks like 2-3 different phenos among them.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 20, 2018)

Goji and Hindu hashplant in the garden, first bodhi run for me


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 21, 2018)

Some progressive pics of the Hashplant 3 pheno to harvest. Really good pheno not much stretch but grows like a chem very wet greasy trichs. Loud chem hashy skunky easy to grow wasn’t gonna keep her but surprised me nice yield too for size plant she was I was expecting more stretch


----------



## greencropper (Feb 21, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> Some progressive pics of the Hashplant 3 pheno to harvest. Really good pheno not much stretch but grows like a chem very wet greasy trichs. Loud chem hashy skunky easy to grow wasn’t gonna keep her but surprised me nice yield too for size plant she was I was expecting more stretch
> 
> View attachment 4093878
> View attachment 4093876 View attachment 4093877
> ...


got some good genetics happening there! nice pics!


----------



## main cola (Feb 21, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> Some progressive pics of the Hashplant 3 pheno to harvest. Really good pheno not much stretch but grows like a chem very wet greasy trichs. Loud chem hashy skunky easy to grow wasn’t gonna keep her but surprised me nice yield too for size plant she was I was expecting more stretch
> 
> View attachment 4093878
> View attachment 4093876 View attachment 4093877
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## kona gold (Feb 21, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> Some progressive pics of the Hashplant 3 pheno to harvest. Really good pheno not much stretch but grows like a chem very wet greasy trichs. Loud chem hashy skunky easy to grow wasn’t gonna keep her but surprised me nice yield too for size plant she was I was expecting more stretch
> 
> View attachment 4093878
> View attachment 4093876 View attachment 4093877
> ...


Beautiful James!!!
Love the look structure and resin set!
Great job


----------



## kona gold (Feb 21, 2018)

Anyone running the Mango hash plant?!


----------



## elkamino (Feb 21, 2018)

It was windy Skiing Turnagain Pass near anchorage today so we were stoked when we found someone had built this nice snow shelter 1000’ up.

Perfect for sparking a j of Sunshine Daydream on the skin up. We Climbed another 1500’ and then skied boot-deep pow back to the rig under a cool sun dog


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 21, 2018)

ganjafather27 said:


> If it was a pH issue then the gojis wouldn't be doing so good. The gojis are looking fantastic btw, 10 sprouted and all are flourishing. The ssdd had 4 sprout and they were the sickest looking seedlings I've seen. I'm not new to this game, I've popped aalot of beans and have been growing steadily for 6-7 years. Same method for all the seeds, same solution, same Rockwool, same humidity dome, all the same. The ssdd seeds were garbage.
> 
> 
> Not trying to start a shit storm or shit on glg or trigger the fan boys. They sent me an extra free pack, when I ordered (hmm I wonder if they knew those ssdd were Really fucking old...) . I legit just wanted to try out the bodhi flagships since I've never grown from this breeder. All in all, I'm I just not gonna order from glg again, and I've got a pack of Wolfpack that was a bodhi promo with the order so I'll pop those and post pics of some perfectly happy seedling for those of you that just want talk shit.


Really? I offered you some friendly advice grower to grower and this your response? 

First of all Gogi pretty much grows itself. Its nearly idiot proof. SSDD on the other hand can be very finicky/pH sensitive/hates over watering etc. 
SSDD isn't garbage...it just isn't for novice growers who apparently refuse to learn or try new things. 
But whatever man...do your thing I guess. *shrugs*

GL


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 21, 2018)

SSDD ready for the jars. Pic taken in natural light- no filters or flash. 
With flash


----------



## elkamino (Feb 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> SSDD ready for the jars. Pic taken in natural light- no filters or flash.View attachment 4093924
> With flash
> View attachment 4093926


Frosty AF. What smells you get off that SSDD?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 21, 2018)

That one is my taller cut and it smells like Strawberry Nesquik. My shorter cut has that more common buttery berry smell and is a bit stronger/more effective for pain relief. The shorter one is definitely finicky. Over water just little and it throws a bitch fit. But, I keep running them both because they're worth it. 

I've got 5 of the Chem D x SSDD seedling going now and I cant wait to see what comes out of these. I was really happy with the Cherry Sunshine too but lost those cuts.


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 22, 2018)

My greasy ASS in all her stanky glory. Day 63,   And goji og #1 plugging right along. Day 30something.


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 22, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> My greasy ASS in all her stanky glory. Day 63, View attachment 4093996 View attachment 4093997 And goji og #1 plugging right along. Day 30something. View attachment 4093998 View attachment 4093999


I want to pinch your ASS and then smell my finger


----------



## hillbill (Feb 22, 2018)

Hot ASS in the Flowermate right now! I just loaded 6 tanks for my vape and my finger smells like ASS. Nice day herb as it won't nail you to the nearest couch or recliner. Active and imaginative high for those who know. Buzzzzzzzzzzz!

F2 Monkey at 23 days is stocky with pretty wide leaves and heavy frost!. Still have some F1 Seeds also. Cedar and solvent smells and eye watering terps, always. The Monkey makes friends fast.

Trying to germ my last Cobra Lips Seeds so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That one is my taller cut and it smells like Strawberry Nesquik. My shorter cut has that more common buttery berry smell and is a bit stronger/more effective for pain relief. The shorter one is definitely finicky. Over water just little and it throws a bitch fit. But, I keep running them both because they're worth it.
> 
> I've got 5 of the Chem D x SSDD seedling going now and I cant wait to see what comes out of these. I was really happy with the Cherry Sunshine too but lost those cuts.


I have a pack of the Chem D x SSDD as well. I can't wait to see what ya find.


----------



## McKringleberry (Feb 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That one is my taller cut and it smells like Strawberry Nesquik. My shorter cut has that more common buttery berry smell and is a bit stronger/more effective for pain relief. The shorter one is definitely finicky. Over water just little and it throws a bitch fit. But, I keep running them both because they're worth it.
> 
> I've got 5 of the Chem D x SSDD seedling going now and I cant wait to see what comes out of these. I was really happy with the Cherry Sunshine too but lost those cuts.


I'm jealous of these SSDD reports with the "common buttery smell". I ran two packs, 13 females total, and didn't get any distinct butter or berry smellls; in fact, none of my SSDD girls had any noticeable smell or terp profile and the high was just mediocre after 10-11 weeks. They were, however, big, beautiful, frosty plants with rock hard buds and AAA+ bag appeal! 

how long did you flower your SSDD for? 

That said, I've got 3 Chemd D x SSDD ladies going into week 2 flower and they are gorgeous. Fat fingered indy leaves, thick-framed, excellent side-branching. I'll post progress pics here as they progress.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 22, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> I'm jealous of these SSDD reports with the "common buttery smell". I ran two packs, 13 females total, and didn't get any distinct butter or berry smellls; in fact, none of my SSDD girls had any noticeable smell or terp profile and the high was just mediocre after 10-11 weeks. They were, however, big, beautiful, frosty plants with rock hard buds and AAA+ bag appeal!
> 
> how long did you flower your SSDD for?
> 
> That said, I've got 3 Chemd D x SSDD ladies going into week 2 flower and they are gorgeous. Fat fingered indy leaves, thick-framed, excellent side-branching. I'll post progress pics here as they progress.


Dont forget, a lot of ppl are probably smelling ‘butter pgeno’ just cuz they want to


----------



## McKringleberry (Feb 22, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Dont forget, a lot of ppl are probably smelling ‘butter pgeno’ just cuz they want to


Or they have a better sense of smell =)


----------



## Schmarmpit (Feb 22, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> I'm jealous of these SSDD reports with the "common buttery smell". I ran two packs, 13 females total, and didn't get any distinct butter or berry smellls; in fact, none of my SSDD girls had any noticeable smell or terp profile and the high was just mediocre after 10-11 weeks. They were, however, big, beautiful, frosty plants with rock hard buds and AAA+ bag appeal!
> 
> how long did you flower your SSDD for?
> 
> That said, I've got 3 Chemd D x SSDD ladies going into week 2 flower and they are gorgeous. Fat fingered indy leaves, thick-framed, excellent side-branching. I'll post progress pics here as they progress.


I've been growing out some Sunshine4 recently (Chem4 x SSDD). I've got 4 females, two of which are dried and I've been smoking on, 2 others finishing up. I thought your post was interesting because that was one of my main impressions with these plants; almost no smell, and very dry feeling trichs. When I did get a whiff from them it usually smelled of wet dirt, so I figured I was probably just smelling the dirt lol. After just a couple weeks curing I am definitely getting a light Chem smell now, and that comes through in the taste a bit as well, but otherwise a very subtle nose. Not a mind blowing smoke but certainly enjoyable, and definitely has great looks. Just flipped some Black Ras and starting Space Monkey to try some of these Wookie crosses.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 23, 2018)

GOji #2 clone, day 58
Big swollen calyxes on this one. This was the bushier, wider leafed of my 3 phenos. My other two phenos dont have big chunky calyxes    like this.


----------



## Serva (Feb 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That one is my taller cut and it smells like Strawberry Nesquik. My shorter cut has that more common buttery berry smell and is a bit stronger/more effective for pain relief. The shorter one is definitely finicky. Over water just little and it throws a bitch fit. But, I keep running them both because they're worth it.
> 
> I've got 5 of the Chem D x SSDD seedling going now and I cant wait to see what comes out of these. I was really happy with the Cherry Sunshine too but lost those cuts.


Interesting! My tall cut (really stretchy) smells like elderflower sirup with a sour note when smoked and is frosty af. Dreamy trance like effect. My short cut smells more like some kind of sweet dark berries. Great pain relief and mellow body stone.

But for me the tall pheno is the one who is fucking finicky! Hates overwatering. And I needed 3 runs for adjusting her probably. Also doesn‘t like much N, the tiny leaves are curling in when it‘s slightly too much(also saw this on a few Goji OG pics here).


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 23, 2018)

the gogi has arrived for the summer!!! i might seem weird to some, but this is my actual first time having these specific beans. i've plenty of gogi crosses & f2's, but the original is a true treasure. thanks again to glg & dbj.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 23, 2018)

Just dropped 3 seeds of Gogi OG today myself.


----------



## Rosinallday (Feb 23, 2018)

Seeing some outdoor potential.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 23, 2018)

starflightguava#2. . .confirmed female. 
nice, subtle fruity chem stem rub

#1 was a culled male with a very unique, super fruity stem rub

Someday I'll have flower pics for this thread, I promise.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Feb 23, 2018)

Few shots from the garden
Head Trip #2,Dream Lotus #2,Sky Lotus #4,Sky Lotus#1,Sky Lotus #2,Moontang #2


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 24, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Few shots from the garden
> Head Trip #2,Dream Lotus #2,Sky Lotus #4,Sky Lotus#1,Sky Lotus #2,Moontang #2
> 
> View attachment 4095118 View attachment 4095123 View attachment 4095125 View attachment 4095129 View attachment 4095132 View attachment 4095133


They seem to like growing upside downPretty work


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Feb 25, 2018)

I've got three Love Triangle about 10 days into flower, really liking the looks of these so far, they are very squat with big fat leaves and tons of branching. They are yet to really stretch at all, really not what I expected at all with the genetics but they are super easy haven't had to do much of anything with them so not complaining.By the looks of the stems and leaves I'm hoping they are yielders and as long as they are nice I will probabaly put them outside looks like they would do well outside here.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Feb 25, 2018)

Couple shots of the testers I ran, this is third run about 24 days in and looks like I finally didn't screw these up too bad, this is the two selected cuts from 5 females. Dragons blood F4 x OMG (Mother of Dragons)
#6 definitely the keeper if I only keep one. This is a good yielding strong smoking indica that will really knock you down but where it is really standout is smell and taste, it is like a sweet lime with little hints of lemon really incredible. She stretches a bit but produces big frosty dense golf ball type nugs that really add up.
#3 similar high and potency to the other one but completely different smell, tough to describe maybe chemical cleaner kind of tingles the nose when you smell it. This is a stand out yielder however she stretches the perfect amount and then fills in with big fat dense spears on every branch, not sure how long I will keep her but I will be putting one outside to see how much I can pull off it.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 25, 2018)

Looked in my tent and what did I see? Three Cobra Lips up from the dirt!


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 25, 2018)

3 for 3 on the Gogi OG. Just dropped 3 granola funk. Come on ladies!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 25, 2018)

ganjafather27 said:


> If it was a pH issue then the gojis wouldn't be doing so good. The gojis are looking fantastic btw, 10 sprouted and all are flourishing. The ssdd had 4 sprout and they were the sickest looking seedlings I've seen. I'm not new to this game, I've popped aalot of beans and have been growing steadily for 6-7 years. Same method for all the seeds, same solution, same Rockwool, same humidity dome, all the same. The ssdd seeds were garbage.
> 
> 
> Not trying to start a shit storm or shit on glg or trigger the fan boys. They sent me an extra free pack, when I ordered (hmm I wonder if they knew those ssdd were Really fucking old...) . I legit just wanted to try out the bodhi flagships since I've never grown from this breeder. All in all, I'm I just not gonna order from glg again, and I've got a pack of Wolfpack that was a bodhi promo with the order so I'll pop those and post pics of some perfectly happy seedling for those of you that just want talk shit.


Not sure what you are implying. But SSDD at GLG is the same age as every other vendor. And I just pop a pack my self and germ rate was 13 for 13? All look great ? And If you received a extra freebie it was not because i felt you were getting Old beans. If I thought (Or Mr B thought) there was a problem at all they would not be sold. Hope you reconsider you thoughts on GLG. Thanks


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 25, 2018)

I ran a pack of SSDD and got 2 butter phenos, and some floral/berry ones also...didn' care for the butter flavor much at all. Ended up with 6 different females from that pack, mostly butter,berry,floral and a mutant... short story long, been working on a headband x SSDD that still has those same phenos popping up.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 25, 2018)

Anyone have a grow journal or know where i can find more info on 
Chem d x ssdd . It is a freebie at Glg and i have a few packs and want to grow them but lack of info is holding me back. any info, or direction towards info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 25, 2018)

@ganjafather27 seems like you just had shit luck... I have gone through hundreds of beans from many sources, and I almost exclusively run bodhi gear now....and glg has been nothing short of solid. Only bad bodhi experience I had was a full pack of LC that produced 2 females only...prob last of the packs that were available at the time...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 25, 2018)

Anyone have apollo 11 plz let let me know. I may have something u want instead .


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 25, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone have a grow journal or know where i can find more info on
> Chem d x ssdd . It is a freebie at Glg and i have a few packs and want to grow them but lack of info is holding me back. any info, or direction towards info would be greatly appreciated.


I think @Tangerine_ just started a few? 

Haven't seen much either


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 25, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> I'm jealous of these SSDD reports with the "common buttery smell". I ran two packs, 13 females total, and didn't get any distinct butter or berry smellls; in fact, none of my SSDD girls had any noticeable smell or terp profile and the high was just mediocre after 10-11 weeks. They were, however, big, beautiful, frosty plants with rock hard buds and AAA+ bag appeal!
> 
> how long did you flower your SSDD for?
> 
> That said, I've got 3 Chemd D x SSDD ladies going into week 2 flower and they are gorgeous. Fat fingered indy leaves, thick-framed, excellent side-branching. I'll post progress pics here as they progress.


Wow. That's bummer. I found the two I have from just 5 seeds. I still have the remaining pack plus a back up pack. I guess I got lucky like many others. I run mine in ROLS for roughly 63-68 days. The berry hot melted butter smell is most definitely there, though I do think the actual "butter" pheno is a little harder to find. That one is said to be just straight melted butter...no berries.
I actually get more request for the SSDD than any other strain I run, including a couple of potent AF Top Dawg strains. The terps are intoxicating. I really love both of these cuts and will keep them around for as long as possible.
Mothers Milk on the other hand was bland IMO. I knew the terps were "delicate" but the high was kinda blah too. I'll probably gift the rest of that pack and run Cherry Sun again instead.





Jp.the.pope said:


> I think @Tangerine_ just started a few?
> 
> Haven't seen much either


I just up-potted mine. 5 are quite uniform and 1 is a bit mutated and already showing double serrated leaves with one leaflet showing variegation...much like a few other chems Ds I've run. Should prove interesting for sure.
​


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 25, 2018)

@Tangerine_ . have any pics or info on chem d x ssdd ? Im excited fir this one but lack of info has me blah lately. Veg pics work also. 

Love your grows lately and soooo glad u are back. I knw i said that b4, but ur grows and reports are a big contribution to this thread, and my decisions on what i grow . Thank you.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 25, 2018)

Oh, shit. Forgot what I came here to report, lol.
I popped the last few beans of Wolf Pack I had a while back and everything was going along beautifully. I got two great looking females.
Last night while watering I noticed my #1 had a cluster of nanners. I pulled it off the table and the top half had several little clusters forming. I plucked them all and moved it to a better spot so I can check it daily.

I checked #2 and it looks fine so I'm not sure if this is grower error or sensitive genetics but I wanted to give a heads up for anyone else running WP. Mine are in about wk 7. 
The first run there were no issues at all and it was really good smoke so I'm hoping this was just a one off or again possibly something in my environment, but so far its just this one plant.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 25, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> @Tangerine_ . have any pics or info on chem d x ssdd ? Im excited fir this one but lack of info has me blah lately. Veg pics work also.
> 
> Love your grows lately and soooo glad u are back. I knw i said that b4, but ur grows and reports are a big contribution to this thread, and my decisions on what i grow . Thank you.


Aww, thanks. That's really nice to hear.
I'll snap some pics tomorrow of the Wolf Pack and the Chem D x SSDDs
I'll try to get a smoke report up too for either the Sour Butter or the Time Bandit. Both have been in the jars long enough for a half way decent cure. The Sour Butter is quite skunky when you first open the jar. This will probably be the one I test with my morning coffee,


----------



## elkamino (Feb 26, 2018)

SSDD day 40, still has a bit of berry for the nose but morphs into an aroma of warm buddah baked goodness on cure. AK law let’s me have 6 in flower and I’ve this SSDD keeper and 5 seed plants in 12/12. All 6 seem ahead of schedule... to my eye at least. Other than taking a two week vacation I’m doing nothing different than previous runs... but I’m not complaining


----------



## McKringleberry (Feb 26, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone have a grow journal or know where i can find more info on
> Chem d x ssdd . It is a freebie at Glg and i have a few packs and want to grow them but lack of info is holding me back. any info, or direction towards info would be greatly appreciated.


I've got 3 ladies in flower now. Huge leaves, excellent side-branching, thick stems with little stretch. I'll post pics as soon as I can get into my room this evening.


----------



## McKringleberry (Feb 26, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone have apollo 11 plz let let me know. I may have something u want instead .


These A11's?


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 26, 2018)

Purple wookie v2 and a couple Jamaican HPX88G13HP and some dog hair at 26 days.


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 26, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Purple wookie v2 and a couple Jamaican HPX88G13HP and some dog hair at 26 days. View attachment 4097078 View attachment 4097079 View attachment 4097080


Lol. I had to find the dog hair. Happy growing and grooming


----------



## zeeman (Feb 26, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Purple wookie v2 and a couple Jamaican HPX88G13HP and some dog hair at 26 days. View attachment 4097078 View attachment 4097079 View attachment 4097080


Really excited to see somebody trying the Jamaican hp x 88g13hp, I’ve been curious about those since December


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 26, 2018)

zeeman said:


> Really excited to see somebody trying the Jamaican hp x 88g13hp, I’ve been curious about those since December


Same they really caught my eye. They are nice solid stocky plants, not much stretch, should yield really well. Much faster bud growth atm compared to the wookies. The two shown have a nice mango skunky tropical fruit smell, I have a third that's a bit smaller and smells like skunky blueberries.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Feb 27, 2018)

All 5 of the (Malawi x Artifact 1) X 88g13hp that I planted have now sprouted. Really excited to see what we have here. All were EXTREMELY vigorous to sprout.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 27, 2018)

Goji og #2 pheno. Day 62, chop day


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Goji og #2 pheno. Day 62, chop dayView attachment 4096949View attachment 4096950View attachment 4096952View attachment 4096953


Now that's the sort of pheno you'd love to have if space were an issue. Doesn't look like any of the plant is wider that the container.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 27, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Now that's the sort of pheno you'd love to have if space were an issue. Doesn't look like any of the plant is wider that the container.


Yeah, tough to judge what a full plant would do. 
This was one of many clones in 1gal pots.
Vegged 2 weeks from clone.


----------



## Chef420 (Feb 27, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Purple wookie v2 and a couple Jamaican HPX88G13HP and some dog hair at 26 days. View attachment 4097078 View attachment 4097079 View attachment 4097080


Ive grown the Purple Wookie, original version, and she’s all berries, floral, and spice. And narcotic in the high.


----------



## Shmozz (Feb 27, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone have apollo 11 plz let let me know. I may have something u want instead .


I have a pack of the A11f4 open pol...popped 3 so far. All males...wish i could have kept one around to pollen chuck. 8 beans left though!! when i have the space I'm going to f5 them. Can't keep males right now, but maybe outside this summer!


----------



## zeeman (Feb 27, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Same they really caught my eye. They are nice solid stocky plants, not much stretch, should yield really well. Much faster bud growth atm compared to the wookies. The two shown have a nice mango skunky tropical fruit smell, I have a third that's a bit smaller and smells like skunky blueberries.


I just started a pack next to some phone home, and the the phone home is definitely a slower vegger, wonder if most wookie crosses are slow in veg.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2018)

zeeman said:


> I just started a pack next to some phone home, and the the phone home is definitely a slower vegger, wonder if most wookie crosses are slow in veg.


I can only say that I have one Black Raspberry past veg, and had no issues. She's been happy and vigorous since birth.

On another topic, I used to ponder if disliking a plant during grow, predisposed me to not like the smoke, because for the most part that's how it's usually played out. An exception is the Satsuma I chopped last month. A real PIA during bloom and went nearly 80 days. But I've found the smoke to be real nice, a pleasant flavor and laid back stone. Nothing orange about it, but now that's it's jarred, I'm less mad at her.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 27, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> Ive grown the Purple Wookie, original version, and she’s all berries, floral, and spice. And narcotic in the high.


Mine definitely have a lavender flower thing going on with some funk. Super addictive, I make sure to give em a good smell whenever im checking on them.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 27, 2018)

cocoon day 47 from flip

goji og day 47


i have pretty good luck with my bodhi/glg f to m ratio.started 3 seeds of the following and got
3 out of 3 ssdd female
1 out of 3 hindu hash f(1 runt,1 male)
mrs.pebbles(jaws gear mrs wicked × fruity pebble og f2)2 out of 3 female

i will say,ive run 6-7 bodhi strains(some outdoor) and the ssdd has been the most finicky out of the bunch.i'm not sure if my well water is locking something out.appears to be an mg problem.ive got that under control now pretty much.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 28, 2018)

Took a lil tester of phone home-day 61-probably let her go another week-nose on her is citrus,lime,& fuel


----------



## JayY2015 (Feb 28, 2018)

What are some 8 week strains. Trying to find info on bodhi strains is hard work.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 28, 2018)

JayY2015 said:


> What are some 8 week strains. Trying to find info on bodhi strains is hard work.


https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432


----------



## macsnax (Feb 28, 2018)

So I've been stocking up on seeds. I've never ran bodhi before but I know he has fire. I've smoked a bit of lucky charms and really wish I could get a hold of those seeds, but can't find any. So I've narrowed it down to definitely more cowbell, but I need one more. ( buy two get one free) here's my list, any input would be great.

Soul mate
Soul food
Terpenado
App super skunk
Joystick
Phone home
Purple wookie f2f
Space cake
Thunder wookie
White lotus

If want to share any experience with these to help me decide, shoot.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Feb 28, 2018)

macsnax said:


> So I've been stocking up on seeds. I've never ran bodhi before but I know he has fire. I've smoked a bit of lucky charms and really wish I could get a hold of those seeds, but can't find any. So I've narrowed it down to definitely more cowbell, but I need one more. ( buy two get one free) here's my list, any input would be great.
> 
> Soul mate
> Soul food
> ...


Well I'm holding on to some joystick so grow it and lemme see lol


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 28, 2018)

macsnax said:


> So I've been stocking up on seeds. I've never ran bodhi before but I know he has fire. I've smoked a bit of lucky charms and really wish I could get a hold of those seeds, but can't find any. So I've narrowed it down to definitely more cowbell, but I need one more. ( buy two get one free) here's my list, any input would be great.
> 
> Soul mate
> Soul food
> ...


no interest in goji og? its gonna be gone soon.that and the cocoon were my first bodhi plants(indoor) and i plan on running the goji year round.


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 28, 2018)

macsnax said:


> So I've been stocking up on seeds. I've never ran bodhi before but I know he has fire. I've smoked a bit of lucky charms and really wish I could get a hold of those seeds, but can't find any. So I've narrowed it down to definitely more cowbell, but I need one more. ( buy two get one free) here's my list, any input would be great.
> 
> Soul mate
> Soul food
> ...


Appalachian superskunk! Get it wile you can.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 28, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Appalachian superskunk! Get it wile you can.


i suppose i should grab this one as well.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 28, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> no interest in goji og? its gonna be gone soon.that and the cocoon were my first bodhi plants(indoor) and i plan on running the goji year round.


I want to like goji og, everyone else does. I tried it last year from a dispensary and wasn't very impressed. In goji'a defense dispensary weed isn't close to what most on here can produce.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 28, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Appalachian superskunk! Get it wile you can.


It does sound pretty good.


----------



## jwreck (Feb 28, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> i suppose i should grab this one as well.


People here been claiming that the end is near for appy crosses and goji for like 3 years, yet incalama just got a bunch of packs not to mention the amount of packs that went to glg, i dont know who starts all these rumors or what they get (testers) for lying, but dont fall for the hype or the "get em while u can" BS


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 28, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I want to like goji og, everyone else does. I tried it last year from a dispensary and want very impressed. In goji'a defense dispensary weed isn't close to what most on here can produce.


yeah,that would be a little unfair judging it from a dispensary lol.it's one of the best smelling plants i've grown.i took a little break from toking the past couple days,smoked some goji this am and got ripped.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 28, 2018)

jwreck said:


> People here been claiming that the end is near for appy crosses and goji for like 3 years, yet incalama just got a bunch of packs not to mention the amount of packs that went to glg, i dont know who starts all these rumors or what they get (testers) for lying, but dont fall for the hype or the "get em while u can" BS


it is certainly a way to move seeds,i would agree with you on that.i honestly need a break from buying anymore seeds.christ,im a hoarder by nature.it used to be electrolux vacuums id snatch up whenever i saw one lol.seeds are easier to store


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 28, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> it is certainly a way to move seeds,i would agree with you on that.i honestly need a break from buying anymore seeds.christ,im a hoarder by nature.it used to be electrolux vacuums id snatch up whenever i saw one lol.seeds are easier to store




You realy collected vacuums ? Thats interesting ive never heard of that one b4


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 28, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> You realy collected vacuums ? Thats interesting ive never heard of that one b4


ha! well friend,i consider electro's(60/70's)models top of the line.i used to refinish hardwood floors from time to time,and man, those vacs can pick up some really fine dust.ppl(younger generation)would haul them to the dump thinking they were broken not knowing the vacs needed bags to turn on.score for natureboy!! around me,an older electro will go for 150-175 refurbished,not including the powerhead(carpet attachement,kills your motor tho,use sparingly).ive got a work vac,1st floor vac,2nd floor vac,and 4 or 5 in the barn.
damn,im getting hot with all this electrolux talk!!


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 28, 2018)

jwreck said:


> People here been claiming that the end is near for appy crosses and goji for like 3 years, yet incalama just got a bunch of packs not to mention the amount of packs that went to glg, i dont know who starts all these rumors or what they get (testers) for lying, but dont fall for the hype or the "get em while u can" BS


Pretty sure goji is gonzo. Didnt see it on incan lamas list, glg sold out, appalachian selections are quickly growing fewer and fewer.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 28, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Pretty sure goji is gonzo. Didnt see it on incan lamas list, glg sold out, appalachian selections are quickly growing fewer and fewer.


damn glad i ordered a pack of that goji a month ago.


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 28, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> ha! well friend,i consider electro's(60/70's)models top of the line.i used to refinish hardwood floors from time to time,and man, those vacs can pick up some really fine dust.ppl(younger generation)would haul them to the dump thinking they were broken not knowing the vacs needed bags to turn on.score for natureboy!! around me,an older electro will go for 150-175 refurbished,not including the powerhead(carpet attachement,kills your motor tho,use sparingly).ive got a work vac,1st floor vac,2nd floor vac,and 4 or 5 in the barn.
> damn,im getting hot with all this electrolux talk!!


Appreciation of quality machinery is admirable. Refinished a floor with a friend for the first time this summer. Tedious but enjoyable work. I can see how a good vaccumm would be of use. We used a general shop vac, lite bleach solution sponge down at the end of the day and put fans on overnight. Worked well!


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 28, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Appreciation of quality machinery is admirable. Refinished a floor with a friend for the first time this summer. Tedious but enjoyable work. I can see how a good vaccumm would be of use. We used a general shop vac, lite bleach solution sponge down at the end of the day and put fans on overnight. Worked well!


that's called going the extra mile right there,Cap.good work.floor refinishing is hard and labor intensive work,but so satisfying to see the finished product.running a tack cloth over the floor for dust after you vac helps a lot too


----------



## Adrosmokin (Feb 28, 2018)

Two phenos of Chocolate Trip F2

*1*


*2*


----------



## Cletus clem (Feb 28, 2018)

macsnax said:


> It does sound pretty good.


Ive got a few good shots scattered through this thread.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 28, 2018)

Adrosmokin said:


> Two phenos of Chocolate Trip F2
> 
> *1*
> View attachment 4098000
> ...


Any chocolate smell to either one?


----------



## Adrosmokin (Feb 28, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Any chocolate smell to either one?


Yea, Pheno 1 smells like a tootsie pop, I hope it stays after cure. It's been a few days since I checked Pheno 2 but I remember it having a more floral/chocolate smell.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 28, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> ha! well friend,i consider electro's(60/70's)models top of the line.i used to refinish hardwood floors from time to time,and man, those vacs can pick up some really fine dust.ppl(younger generation)would haul them to the dump thinking they were broken not knowing the vacs needed bags to turn on.score for natureboy!! around me,an older electro will go for 150-175 refurbished,not including the powerhead(carpet attachement,kills your motor tho,use sparingly).ive got a work vac,1st floor vac,2nd floor vac,and 4 or 5 in the barn.
> damn,im getting hot with all this electrolux talk!!



I respect that, right on brother ! I collect a few odd things myself, vintage dental equip (use it to port/polish 2 strokes, chainsaws, vintage n modern bikes etc...) Vintage carbs, and old hit n miss engines. <<love those things !... 

Anyhowe ,, not to side track so bodhi related. I collect Bodhi seeds as well.


----------



## Chef420 (Feb 28, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> ha! well friend,i consider electro's(60/70's)models top of the line.i used to refinish hardwood floors from time to time,and man, those vacs can pick up some really fine dust.ppl(younger generation)would haul them to the dump thinking they were broken not knowing the vacs needed bags to turn on.score for natureboy!! around me,an older electro will go for 150-175 refurbished,not including the powerhead(carpet attachement,kills your motor tho,use sparingly).ive got a work vac,1st floor vac,2nd floor vac,and 4 or 5 in the barn.
> damn,im getting hot with all this electrolux talk!!


+1 for Dyson


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 28, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> +1 for Dyson


you bastardlol
NOT a fan of uprights


----------



## elkamino (Feb 28, 2018)

Y’all tired of this BBHP yet? Just a couple more weeks to go ...


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Feb 28, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4098153
> Y’all tired of this BBHP yet? Just a couple more weeks to go ...


Is it snowing in there or what?!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 1, 2018)

New Bodhi drop at Greatlakes Genetics
Starts March 1 2018
At 6pm EST


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> So I've been stocking up on seeds. I've never ran bodhi before but I know he has fire. I've smoked a bit of lucky charms and really wish I could get a hold of those seeds, but can't find any.


I'm running a pack of lucky charms next round and will be f2ing open poll.. May give them away as freebies for a future bean release.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 1, 2018)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I'm running a pack of lucky charms next round and will be f2ing open poll.. May give them away as freebies for a future bean release.


Let me know how to get in on that.  It looks like I've missed the boat on lucky charms otherwise.


----------



## elkamino (Mar 1, 2018)

Sunshine Daydream ~6 months since harvest. Good medicine for many things but definitely neuropathy and arthritis.


----------



## elkamino (Mar 1, 2018)

Next to launch... Space Monkey!


----------



## zeeman (Mar 1, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> it is certainly a way to move seeds,i would agree with you on that.i honestly need a break from buying anymore seeds.christ,im a hoarder by nature.it used to be electrolux vacuums id snatch up whenever i saw one lol.seeds are easier to store


I went from collecting fender telecasters to bodhi seeds


----------



## roots2branches (Mar 1, 2018)

greetings from the windy high desert, anyone know of a decent outdoor Bohdi strain for desert so cal?


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 1, 2018)

roots2branches said:


> greetings from the windy high desert, anyone know of a decent outdoor Bohdi strain for desert so cal?


The deep line alchemy 8(vintage landrace afghani x 88g13hp) that just recently dropped im guessing will do well outdoors. If you can find it, pretty sure the dla series get grabbed up quick!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 1, 2018)

Whatcha guys picking up from this new drop


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 1, 2018)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Whatcha guys picking up from this new drop


 ...pleiadian love nest...


----------



## Philip-O (Mar 2, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> ...pleiadian love nest...


Did you get them? They ran out immediately


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4098528
> Next to launch... Space Monkey!


The Monkey is good! I have an f2 at 33 days that is bizarre with red pistils and amber trichs mixed in from the start and making the plant look “rusty”, lots of trichs. Not a big girl and she leans Indica. I harvested the first two I grew at 50 days and this could be similar! Getting loud day by day with cedar always there and some flower/soap (lavender) thing goin' on also.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 2, 2018)

Space monkey entering week 5 tomorrow. This girl stinks like lavender and berry funk. Also my third picture is Karma genetics sour power og really liking this pheno smells like fuel and lemons and is getting chunky.


----------



## Chef420 (Mar 2, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Space monkey entering week 5 tomorrow. This girl stinks like lavender and berry funk. Also my third picture is Karma genetics sour power og really liking this pheno smells like fuel and lemons and is getting chunky.


Looking good. Is there any way to take pics without the blurple effect next time? Hard to see the ladies.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2018)

During my blurple period daylight began to appear so bright and surreal. People seemed to lose that warm blue glow when outdoors. The lawns seemed so intensely green. I remember blurple lights in strip joints back in the '70's.


----------



## Bean Busy (Mar 2, 2018)

hillbill said:


> The Monkey is good! I have an f2 at 33 days that is bizarre with red pistils and amber trichs mixed in from the start and making the plant look “rusty”, lots of trichs. Not a big girl and she leans Indica. I harvested the first two I grew at 50 days and this could be similar! Getting loud day by day with cedar always there and some flower/soap (lavender) thing goin' on also.


Picture of the rusty girl


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 2, 2018)

Goji cut I got from a friend showing sex and some frosty calyx in veg!


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 2, 2018)

GNOME GROWN said:


> Goji cut I got from a friend showing sex and some frosty calyx in veg!
> View attachment 4099110


Nice! I have a cut that does that. Pretty cool. At first i thought it was because my buddy took it in flower bt it grew out of that and kept poppin em out.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Mar 2, 2018)

Triple Sunshine hit flower! So excited! When defoliating her, even the leaf-matter smells identical to some old school TK. This is going to be a Very strong kush! Very medicinal. Bodhi really knows wtf hes doing over there lol... and people wonder why I only mess with Bodhi and Dynasty...never any herms, always medical fire. 
I will be making more crosses of Bodhi and Dynasty gear this summer and giving away a handful when they're ready to anyone wanting to try them out. I crossed Super Lemon Haze with Granola Funk, and the strain created turned out ridiculously good..(i call her Bookies) One tester was in a room with powder mildew, she never showed 1 single sign of it with 0 treatment, and to top it off the yield was amazing. So naturally, it's only right I share her with the world.soon.... Hope everyone is doing well! Hope all the plants are doing even better! Namaste 
( next bodhi pack im guna try n pop will hopefully be Neroli 91, got my eye on her)


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Mar 2, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4098153
> Y’all tired of this BBHP yet? Just a couple more weeks to go ...


Never tired of that strain! lol! She has been a staple in my gardens for a while now. Very stable genetics. Well done on her!


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 3, 2018)

hopefully starting off 2018's first quarter of the season the right way... @Cletus clem the other silver mountains still have yet to finish germinating...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey ya'll, new poster here. I recently received my first Bodhi order from JBC, I got Appalachian super skunk, Purple Wookie, and Bingo Pajama. Just had a couple general questions about them. 

How well do these strains respond to topping? 
I run NftG nute line and soil, and have been running what they recommend as far as feeding, does anybody have a different chart that they like more for those strains/Bodhi gear in general? 

Really excited about the ASS. I've seen some of yalls on here and it looks killer. Thanks!


----------



## bleak303 (Mar 3, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream Testers, bud shots day 49
> 
> #9
> View attachment 3833513
> ...


Did you keep any of these phenos? Any cherry leaning expressions? Sorry for being so late to the party, I saw Bodhi released these, and i am thinking of picking em up.

EDIT: Phenos* Not Phones


----------



## Chef420 (Mar 3, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Hey ya'll, new poster here. I recently received my first Bodhi order from JBC, I got Appalachian super skunk, Purple Wookie, and Bingo Pajama. Just had a couple general questions about them.
> 
> How well do these strains respond to topping?
> I run NftG nute line and soil, and have been running what they recommend as far as feeding, does anybody have a different chart that they like more for those strains/Bodhi gear in general?
> ...


What it do and welcome to The Thread. Keep up. Lol. 
I’ve grown purple wookie and from my notes:
Light feeder
Minimal stretch 0.5
Clones and revegges well
Benefits from longer veg
* this was only one female from two beanz dropped*


----------



## Adrosmokin (Mar 3, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> Did you get them? They ran out immediately


Glad I got a pack in before they disappeared. I didn't even think to look at how many they had in stock.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Mar 3, 2018)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Whatcha guys picking up from this new drop


I've just grabbed a pack of Mango Hashplant (Mango biche x 88g13hp) from Attitude, got x13 freebies with the purchase. Some pretty decent ones too.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Mar 3, 2018)

Dream Lotus #2 really like this one,not as big as the other 2 but has great resin production. Made some F2's with a nice purple stemmed male that I had,looking forward to see what comes out of those.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Mar 3, 2018)

This Moontang looks like it's ready to start bulking up.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 3, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> This Moontang looks like it's ready to start bulking up.
> View attachment 4099573



That Moontang looks like a yeilder.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Mar 3, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> That Moontang looks like a yeilder.


Yeah I think it might end up carrying some weight


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 3, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Yeah I think it might end up carrying some weight



She sure looks like it. Aprox how long in flower is she?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 3, 2018)

1900


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Mar 3, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> She sure looks like it. Aprox how long in flower is she?


Roughly 6 weeks I'd say,if the weather holds I'd like to leave it at least another 3.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Mar 5, 2018)

Head Trip #1 anyone grown Head Trip before ?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Mar 5, 2018)

Head Trip #2


----------



## xhexk (Mar 5, 2018)

I only intended on getting 2... why do you do this to me Bodhi. 






Currently thinking of running that juicy fruit thai and one other strain. I'm down for suggestions on what to run next and I'll have them documented in a journal for ya'll to see.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Mar 5, 2018)

xhexk said:


> I only intended on getting 2... why do you do this to me Bodhi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to see some Strawberry Sunshine, I been thinking about grabbing that one.


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 5, 2018)

xhexk said:


> I only intended on getting 2... why do you do this to me Bodhi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strawberry Sunshine +1


----------



## elkamino (Mar 5, 2018)

BBHP2
49 days of 12/12


----------



## numberfour (Mar 5, 2018)

Headband x Orgasmatron #5 - tester
 

Straight up Lime Opal Fruits on the nose and does make your mouth water. Lime with a hazy spicy background kick on the inhale and smooth lime on the exhale. Giving me a sativa like high after half a pure joint, quite spacey in the head and light body feeling / buzz. Quite motivated, enjoyable smoke.

Its gone down well with a few other growers who've tried it, one even stating it was the best Bodhi strain he'd smoked. I found it the hardest tester to date, stretch was insane, node length massive and the two phenos I ran were both a foot over my tallest strains including Goji.

#5
 

I'm flowering both phenos again but will probably keep #5.


----------



## elkamino (Mar 5, 2018)

BBHP3 also at 49 days. She’s A little stinkier and frostier than her sister and she’s got me excited. Still a ways to go but she’s starting to look dense


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 5, 2018)

elkamino said:


> BBHP3 also at 49 days. She’s A little stinkier and frostier than her sister and she’s got me excited. Still a ways to go but she’s starting to look dense
> View attachment 4100644 View attachment 4100645 View attachment 4100646 View attachment 4100647


Looks like a HP leaner to me... :}


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 5, 2018)

xhexk said:


> I only intended on getting 2... why do you do this to me Bodhi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I vote for silver lotus and strawberry sunshine.
Pop those brown sugars, as well and post in the bad dawg thread.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 5, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I vote for silver lotus and strawberry sunshine.
> Pop those brown sugars, as well and post in the bad dawg thread.


 Nice, I asked for those brown sugars as my freebie, but got white skunk instead. Curious to hear how those are.


----------



## elkamino (Mar 5, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Looks like a HP leaner to me... :}


Would you mind explaining what you’re seeing that makes you say that? Thank you.


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 6, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Would you mind explaining what you’re seeing that makes you say that? Thank you.


I wont speak for him but id say the growth and structure of the buds. Duke diamond va has some great nug shots of the female counterpart of the same lineage, youll see the resemblance.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 6, 2018)

bleak303 said:


> Did you keep any of these phenos? Any cherry leaning expressions? Sorry for being so late to the party, I saw Bodhi released these, and i am thinking of picking em up.
> 
> EDIT: Phenos* Not Phones


Hey @bleak303 yes I kept #7 and still running to this day. 7 is a full on Fat Cherry leaner, smells more like cherry sweets than herb, tastes of cherries too. 

Couple of buds from my harvest last month
 

I popped 10 seeds, got 4 females and one cherry leaner. All phenos put out good dense frosty buds, huge bag appeal.


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 6, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Would you mind explaining what you’re seeing that makes you say that? Thank you.


I have ran a lot of various G13/HP crosses, and that plant structure pops up a lot...


----------



## Tstat (Mar 6, 2018)

So, here is my experiences so far:
As for Goji, I have 4 girls, 3 really stretch and don't fill out much. They do produce pretty well. Nice, nice product in the end- here it is at week 4 or 5:





The HHP is growing kinda weird- two phenos. I have not harvested this one yet, so I can't comment on the experience, yield, etc:





Really strange, but hard buds on the HHP.
Now, this one is my favorite, so far. I only sampled a small amount last time, but it was fire. It's Space Monkey:





I also have 2 SSDD phenos, one looks done, the other still going. It's another first run for these:





Sorry for the crappy photo! Here is the other one:





And finally, here are some seedlings of Black Raz and Mountain Temple:





So, yea... Monkey is for sure a keeper. I will still mess around with Goji and SSDD (most likely). HHP may not stick around and may go the way of Wolf Pack, which didn't work out for me. I say "for me" because I grow a certain style that will certainly not be suitable for all strains and crosses. 

I have a RDWC six site with 2-3 plants per site. I only veg (separately) for a few weeks under T5s, then they go into the system. I also stagger each site so I am on a perpetual system. I need to get around 1 OZ from a single plant for me to keep it around.

It's a different setup and I know I could yield better if I vegged in the system, trained the tops, same uniform strain, etc. But I get bored with that style of grow and like variety and a fresh supply. I also have a plant count to contend with.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## HydroChemBot (Mar 6, 2018)

So I finally got the first 5 plants into flower... 1 Neroli 91, 1 Sunshine 4,and 4 Dread Breads... I will post some pics when some action starts happening.. All of the Dread Bread are Sativa leaning...


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 6, 2018)

Tstat said:


> The HHP is growing kinda weird- two phenos. I have not harvested this one yet, so I can't comment on the experience, yield, etc:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mind describing the smells? i guess its hindu leaning due to the weird structure? like how dr. grinspoon looks like something other than what is widely known to the world what cannabis normally looks like.


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 6, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> mind describing the smells? i guess its hindu leaning due to the weird structure? like how dr. grinspoon looks like something other than what is widely known to the world what cannabis normally looks like.


Dr grinspoon looks like fun. Would love to run it someday.


----------



## j.t.1986 (Mar 6, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> mind describing the smells? i guess its hindu leaning due to the weird structure? like how dr. grinspoon looks like something other than what is widely known to the world what cannabis normally looks like.


i know i wasnt asked but, i came across 3 phenos in the 4 ladies i had.. my fav one smelled super earth and funky in flower.. after over a month in jars it has a great earthy/coffee/kush smell.. its very nice, id rate it top shelf for sure.

one of them wasnt a stinker at all, but had a subtle fruity/funky thing going on.. not citrusy though..

And the other was a stinker also, it was kushy/fruity finished up.

all of them were beautiful and potent...

the smells/tastes really developed/changed alot in the jar compared to on the vine, more so then other strains ive grown.


----------



## Serva (Mar 6, 2018)

Tstat said:


> So, here is my experiences so far:
> As for Goji, I have 4 girls, 3 really stretch and don't fill out much. They do produce pretty well. Nice, nice product in the end- here it is at week 4 or 5:
> 
> 
> ...


My SSDD‘s became way more aromatic in week 9+10. I harvested the top buds day 61 and 63 and let the rest go for two more weeks. Smells way more like some berries now!


----------



## Serva (Mar 6, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Dr grinspoon looks like fun. Would love to run it someday.


Before I would like to smoke it... don‘t wanna waste my time on popcorn


----------



## Tstat (Mar 6, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> mind describing the smells?


None. No smell at all, lol.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 6, 2018)

Serva said:


> Before I would like to smoke it... don‘t wanna waste my time on popcorn


not even outdoors under the big H.I.D. ?


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 6, 2018)

Attitude had ASS back in stock this weekend. I could only afford 1 but got 13 single freebies with it


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 6, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Dr grinspoon looks like fun. Would love to run it someday.


I ran a super silver pearl, and actually had a few random other mutants from various genetics that had the same mini pearl structure....some were decent, but not great enough to keep....


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 6, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> I ran a super silver pearl, and actually had a few random other mutants from various genetics that had the same mini pearl structure....some were decent, but not great enough to keep....


 did it clone well ?


----------



## bleak303 (Mar 6, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Hey @bleak303 yes I kept #7 and still running to this day. 7 is a full on Fat Cherry leaner, smells more like cherry sweets than herb, tastes of cherries too.
> 
> Couple of buds from my harvest last month
> View attachment 4101077
> ...


Wow! I will have to pick some up then for sure! I appreciate the reply! I will definitely be on the lookout for a pheno like that!


----------



## Serva (Mar 7, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> not even outdoors under the big H.I.D. ?


In a legal state maybe... here it is already an attraction that I grow my own vegetables, no need to answer exotic questions


----------



## hillbill (Mar 7, 2018)

Illicit Monkey on the plate today to facilitate an illegal smile!


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Mar 7, 2018)

Has anyone ran, or is currently running any SoulMate?
This grow is many firsts for me...my first Bodhi, first reg seeds, and will be my first attempt at breeding (or pollen chucking if you prefer).
I have 2 males that I am currently flowering, 2(ish) weeks ahead of my ladies so far. 
But I won't be able to keep them both in the space I have. Only room for one of these dudes to stay.. 
alternatively my other option is to take clones of both of them and then continue to flower the clones, would this work? Or will I just need to 'man up' and make a decision on which one survives?


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 7, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> did it clone well ?


I took 1 clone of each, but ditched them after I vaped them....typical clone time FWIW


----------



## mrrager420 (Mar 7, 2018)

Anyone here have any experience with Axis (ik its pretty new), Pinball Wizard, SuperSilver Hashplant, and Mountain temple? Trying to decide what to order. Only choosing one of the last 3 i mentioned. I've had Jungle Spice and i liked it. Wondering how it compared to Axis. I like a 'functioning' sativa effect, not that confusing i can't focus type of sativa. Or if you know where i could find info on any of these would be just as good. Thanks.


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 7, 2018)

mrrager420 said:


> Anyone here have any experience with Axis (ik its pretty new), Pinball Wizard, SuperSilver Hashplant, and Mountain temple? Trying to decide what to order. Only choosing one of the last 3 i mentioned. I've had Jungle Spice and i liked it. Wondering how it compared to Axis. I like a 'functioning' sativa effect, not that confusing i can't focus type of sativa. Or if you know where i could find info on any of these would be just as good. Thanks.


I don't have experience with any of those strains, but the Mountain Temple has always been one I'd like to try.

How was your experience with Jungle Spice? I've heard nothing but good things.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 7, 2018)

mrrager420 said:


> Anyone here have any experience with Axis (ik its pretty new), Pinball Wizard, SuperSilver Hashplant, and Mountain temple? Trying to decide what to order. Only choosing one of the last 3 i mentioned. I've had Jungle Spice and i liked it. Wondering how it compared to Axis. I like a 'functioning' sativa effect, not that confusing i can't focus type of sativa. Or if you know where i could find info on any of these would be just as good. Thanks.


I've ran a pack of mountain Temple and some f2s.

Definetly the functional sativa type.

It's one of my favorite plants in the garden. Highly recommend it. Saw phenos leaning both Indica and sativa. My keeper is sativa with chem structure. Decent yield, but a truly unique high. Reminds me of meditating on top of a foggy mountain or something. Truly special. Potent enough that it works for me (heavy smoker) but not overly potent for regular smokers. Just all around pleasant. Light feeder too. Sensitive to over watering and pH issues.


----------



## mrrager420 (Mar 7, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> I don't have experience with any of those strains, but the Mountain Temple has always been one I'd like to try.
> 
> How was your experience with Jungle Spice? I've heard nothing but good things.


Jungle Spice was nice smoke. Nice bag appeal. I'm assuming it was def a Congo leaner due to the spice and pine smell. Def unique terps. Like spice and pine potpurri. Not IN YOUR FACE but definitely there. Effect was nice and clear if you didn't over do it. I would load a light bowl and hit the gym no problem.


----------



## mrrager420 (Mar 7, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I've ran a pack of mountain Temple and some f2s.
> 
> Definetly the functional sativa type.
> 
> It's one of my favorite plants in the garden. Highly recommend it. Saw phenos leaning both Indica and sativa. My keeper is sativa with chem structure. Decent yield, but a truly unique high. Reminds me of meditating on top of a foggy mountain or something. Truly special. Potent enough that it works for me (heavy smoker) but not overly potent for regular smokers. Just all around pleasant. Light feeder too. Sensitive to over watering and pH issues.


Hmmm. Sounds nice. I was low key leaning toward the Mountain Temple sense the dad is gone. Plus haze mixed with chem sounds interesting. I'll make sure i scoop these on my next grab for sure. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 7, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Has anyone ran, or is currently running any SoulMate?
> This grow is many firsts for me...my first Bodhi, first reg seeds, and will be my first attempt at breeding (or pollen chucking if you prefer).
> I have 2 males that I am currently flowering, 2(ish) weeks ahead of my ladies so far.
> But I won't be able to keep them both in the space I have. Only room for one of these dudes to stay..
> alternatively my other option is to take clones of both of them and then continue to flower the clones, would this work? Or will I just need to 'man up' and make a decision on which one survives?


I dont think cloning a male already in flower would be the best solution. I would keep the male that tickles your fancy. You may be able to take clones and re veg? Ive never done it with males. Shouldnt be a problem with females. After week 4, the cloning success rate will drop, the length of time to revert will increase.


----------



## elkamino (Mar 8, 2018)

12 of 12 Space Monkeys up n at em


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Mar 8, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> I dont think cloning a male already in flower would be the best solution. I would keep the male that tickles your fancy. You may be able to take clones and re veg? Ive never done it with males. Shouldnt be a problem with females. After week 4, the cloning success rate will drop, the length of time to revert will increase.


Thanks for the advice.
I'll probably not be revegging them, my idea to take clones wasn't to preserve the plant itself, but more so I can manage the size a bit easier until I can collect pollen.. as I'm running out of head room for them now.
I'm so torn between the two I have, one short bushy and really tight nodes, and the other almost the opposite but has extra blades on some of the fan leaves like this one.


----------



## Ecafon (Mar 8, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I'm so torn between the two I have, one short bushy and really tight nodes, and the other almost the opposite but has extra blades on some of the fan leaves like this one.


It really depends on what traits you're interested in passing on. IMO extra blades on fan leaves is not a trait I'd care about. Structure, terp production, resin production, and maybe even color are the sensory queues I would be looking for when attempting to breed because these will benefit the progeny. 

Also how far into flower are you? Maybe you can already harvest the pollen.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Mar 8, 2018)

Ecafon said:


> It really depends on what traits you're interested in passing on. IMO extra blades on fan leaves is not a trait I'd care about. Structure, terp production, resin production, and maybe even color are the sensory queues I would be looking for when attempting to breed because these will benefit the progeny.
> 
> Also how far into flower are you? Maybe you can already harvest the pollen.


I'm not overly keen on using the male with the extra leaves to be honest, not even sure it would pass on as a trait, it just seemed ...cool I suppose.
The shortest bushy one I will probably use.

I've checked my notes, and it looks like they're only about 11days into flower right now...It seems like a lot longer that that to me!
I'm checking them almost daily for flower formation and I can't see any that are starting to open or showing signs of opening up yet, just a few little balls.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 8, 2018)

Anyone grow or smoke j1 or tigermelon? Can't decide between j1x88g13gashplant or tigermelon2xsunshine daydream. Lucky wookie looks like a dank cross as well.


----------



## JayY2015 (Mar 8, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Has anyone ran, or is currently running any SoulMate?
> This grow is many firsts for me...my first Bodhi, first reg seeds, and will be my first attempt at breeding (or pollen chucking if you prefer).
> I have 2 males that I am currently flowering, 2(ish) weeks ahead of my ladies so far.
> But I won't be able to keep them both in the space I have. Only room for one of these dudes to stay..
> alternatively my other option is to take clones of both of them and then continue to flower the clones, would this work? Or will I just need to 'man up' and make a decision on which one survives?



I ran one soulmate over the winter and it was great in the yield department. I got 11 zips off of 1 plant in a Earth box.I let it go to day 70 probably should of went longer. Not much smell and the buzz was good not great.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 8, 2018)

sorry to spam pics of cocoon,but it must be because i didn't clone it,that's why i think she's so damn pretty lol
 


goji og 8 weeks from 12/12 schedule
 

hoping to get a little advice from you guys,i was thinking a couple more weeks for both,but the goji is getting there.not many ambers at all though.what do you all think? appreciate any tips


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> hoping to get a little advice from you guys,i was thinking a couple more weeks for both,but the goji is getting there.not many ambers at all though.what do you all think? appreciate any tips


Trust your instincts. Your plants look excellent.


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 8, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> sorry to spam pics of cocoon,but it must be because i didn't clone it,that's why i think she's so damn pretty lol
> View attachment 4102573
> 
> 
> ...


Cocoon was great! I ran it as testers...some straight up headband phenos there with wookie background!


----------



## Houstini (Mar 8, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Anyone grow or smoke j1 or tigermelon? Can't decide between j1x88g13gashplant or tigermelon2xsunshine daydream. Lucky wookie looks like a dank cross as well.


J1x G13HP would be a killer cross


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 9, 2018)

Goji og bud porn drop. Day 50something.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Mar 9, 2018)

JayY2015 said:


> I ran one soulmate over the winter and it was great in the yield department. I got 11 zips off of 1 plant in a Earth box.I let it go to day 70 probably should of went longer. Not much smell and the buzz was good not great.


Thanks, that's tempered my expectations. I was planning on letting them go the full 10. But I'll keep a close eye on them at the time.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 9, 2018)

Just getting on the bohdi band wagon after reading through a large portion of this thread. Better late then never!

Cherry queen, dla #8 and lucky wookie arrived today. 

Hoping to find some gems! Any one run these strains before?


----------



## Ecafon (Mar 9, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Just getting on the bohdi band wagon after reading through a large portion of this thread. Better late then never!
> 
> Cherry queen, dla #8 and lucky wookie arrived today.
> 
> Hoping to find some gems! Any one run these strains before?



All 3 of those are new strains so very few people have run them and the ones who have are all testers. Just an FYI. I'm sure you'll get nothing but fire though.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Mar 9, 2018)

More Cowbell almost done...
  
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 9, 2018)

A couple jhpx88g13hp at 37 days  
Purple wookie v2 same age


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 9, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Purple wookie v2 same ageView attachment 4103076


hows the smells? i'm very excited to pop some of these in a few weeks!


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 9, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> hows the smells? i'm very excited to pop some of these in a few weeks!


They smell really really good, addictive. Sweet sweet creamy floral lilac lavender, when you brush the nugs lightly you get some perfumey sweaty musky skunky notes. Smells like sex lol


----------



## Craigson (Mar 10, 2018)

Goji og #2 nug


----------



## Bean Busy (Mar 10, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> More Cowbell almost done...
> View attachment 4103065 View attachment 4103066
> Hope everyone is doing well.


Indoor or outdoor and it looks dense as fuck


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 10, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> They smell really really good, addictive. Sweet sweet creamy floral lilac lavender, when you brush the nugs lightly you get some perfumey sweaty musky skunky notes. Smells like sex lol


I told the guy at James Bean Seeds that I wanted some ASS, and something with a real strange, out there, funky, smell and he recommended purple wookie to me. Got those two and bingo pajama. really excited to pop all 3. Thanks for your response! 

whats your plan for this plant? the buds look super small and kinda larfy. Do you think it'd be better suited for hash? Or am I just wrong?


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 10, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I told the guy at James Bean Seeds that I wanted some ASS, and something with a real strange, out there, funky, smell and he recommended purple wookie to me. Got those two and bingo pajama. really excited to pop all 3. Thanks for your response!
> 
> whats your plan for this plant? the buds look super small and kinda larfy. Do you think it'd be better suited for hash? Or am I just wrong?


They are surprisingly small but they(2 plants) still got about 4-5 weeks to go, I have a feeling they're just taking their sweet ass time. If they stay small and larfy I'll probably make some bubble. Not sure how to explain it but the leaves almost look furry to me, I looked closer and noticed the trichomes have noticeably longer stalks than my other strains. Idk if that would be better or worse for bubble just a neat observation.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 10, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> They are surprisingly small but they(2 plants) still got about 4-5 weeks to go, I have a feeling they're just taking their sweet ass time. If they stay small and larfy I'll probably make some bubble. Not sure how to explain it but the leaves almost look furry to me, I looked closer and noticed the trichomes have noticeably longer stalks than my other strains. Idk if that would be better or worse for bubble just a neat observation.


I grew a Bay 11 with GH nutes, then cloned it and grew it in Nectar for the gods soil, and with the full nute line, recharge, and mammoth P until the sample ran out, lol. The second go around I had the same thing, where everything was fuzzy in triches. 

Just anecdotal evidence about nutes, yadda yadda. Lol Im stoned. I had a point but I forgot it. Thats cool though, I'd think it would be better for hash with triches like that. But we'll have to see how it bulks up. I"m a one man operation, and I am turning a lot of this Female Seeds "Blueberry Cheesecake" into hash because it is a damn pain in the ass to trim. 

I keep getting off topic if i ever even was on topic. Do you have any males or just females? Thinking of trying to find a male to hold onto and mix with some Bay11


----------



## Craigson (Mar 10, 2018)

ANybody have a pack of chocolate trip f2s?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 10, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> They are surprisingly small but they(2 plants) still got about 4-5 weeks to go, I have a feeling they're just taking their sweet ass time. If they stay small and larfy I'll probably make some bubble. Not sure how to explain it but the leaves almost look furry to me, I looked closer and noticed the trichomes have noticeably longer stalks than my other strains. Idk if that would be better or worse for bubble just a neat observation.


I have two Copper Chems with extra long trich stems. That could contribute to the “white” look.


----------



## feva (Mar 10, 2018)

Craigson said:


> ANybody have a pack of chocolate trip f2s?


i have f3s i made a year ago just posted a pic in the chuckers paradise thread


----------



## Serva (Mar 11, 2018)

Craigson said:


> ANybody have a pack of chocolate trip f2s?


@Useful had worked with it:
http://greatlakesgenetics.com/sour-princess-x-chocolate-trip-f2.html
http://greatlakesgenetics.com/chocolate-diesel-x-chocolate-trip-f3.html


----------



## jpdnkstr (Mar 11, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> Indoor or outdoor and it looks dense as fuck


Indoor, she is dense but I've never had any bud rot issues. Grown in Coco under HPS.


----------



## hayrolld (Mar 11, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Has anyone ran, or is currently running any SoulMate?
> This grow is many firsts for me...my first Bodhi, first reg seeds, and will be my first attempt at breeding (or pollen chucking if you prefer).
> I have 2 males that I am currently flowering, 2(ish) weeks ahead of my ladies so far.
> But I won't be able to keep them both in the space I have. Only room for one of these dudes to stay..
> alternatively my other option is to take clones of both of them and then continue to flower the clones, would this work? Or will I just need to 'man up' and make a decision on which one survives?


Search for @Crab Pot in this thread. He has gorgeous soulmate pics he was putting up for a while.


----------



## Samydank (Mar 11, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Is there a Bodhi strain that has the potency and yield?.
> I have found the higher the potency, generally the lower the yield.
> No matter who the breeder is.


try a haze g13 from barneys (I know barneys are generally sh*t) there is a few strong high yielding monsters in there


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Samydank said:


> try a haze g13 from barneys (I know barneys are generally sh*t) there is a few strong high yielding monsters in there


TY, but may have found my desired strain:
Triangle K X Wookie 15, phone home.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 11, 2018)

Craigson said:


> ANybody have a pack of chocolate trip f2s?


I don't have any more of the f2 packs Bodhi released, but I do have f3 select and f4 select.


----------



## feva (Mar 11, 2018)

couple of fuzz i put in the dirt on the night of the eclipse of the blue blood moon.lol


----------



## ibitegirls (Mar 11, 2018)

feva said:


> couple of fuzz i put in the dirt on the night of the eclipse of the blue blood moon.lol View attachment 4103947


looks like you need to transplant them into bigger container... aren't you having to water frequently with them in the small party cups?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 11, 2018)

Apollo F4 Select. I cant say enough about this strain. Fast finishing with intoxicating terps. This is what I take with me when I'm going for a snowmobile ride, cleaning house, writing, hiking, etc. Perfectly smooth daytime smoke that leaves you lost within intense thoughts.


----------



## feva (Mar 11, 2018)

ibitegirls said:


> looks like you need to transplant them into bigger container... aren't you having to water frequently with them in the small party cups?


lol yes i do they getting up potted tonight or tomorrow. i put it off because of space i got a lot goin on and not enough room. a few from flower will get the chop next couple days so i will move a couple over and these will get space in the veg.


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Apollo F4 Select. I cant say enough about this strain. Fast finishing with intoxicating terps. This is what I take with me when I'm going for a snowmobile ride, cleaning house, writing, hiking, etc. Perfectly smooth daytime smoke that leaves you lost within intense thoughts.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103987 View attachment 4103988


Looks much like my a11g pheno...finishes in 7-8 weeks with a melon/pineapple funk....makes me dumb for 15 min while my girlfriend gets smarter!


----------



## Tstat (Mar 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Apollo F4 Select. I cant say enough about this strain


Yea, I mentioned on here before how Apollo 11 was my favorite of all time, but I lost it years ago. Anyone want to hook me up?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 12, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Yea, I mentioned on here before how Apollo 11 was my favorite of all time, but I lost it years ago. Anyone want to hook me up?


I have cuttings but I'm not sure where you'd find a pack of this one. 

Useful has done some great work with it. I'm gonna hit mine with some Guava D pollen soon. Updates will be in the Chuckers Paradise thread. 
If I catch wind of any packs available I'll give ya shout.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 12, 2018)

Yea, I know these are long gone. I just keep hoping someone has some F2s they might part with. Or just a few from a pack, even, lol. Or cuttings if anyone is near Rhode Island


----------



## Ecafon (Mar 12, 2018)

Useful said:


> I don't have any more of the f2 packs Bodhi released, but I do have f3 select and f4 select.


Are you willing to part with any of those f4's?


----------



## COGrown (Mar 12, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Yea, I know these are long gone. I just keep hoping someone has some F2s they might part with. Or just a few from a pack, even, lol. Or cuttings if anyone is near Rhode Island


I made f5s selected from the A11G f4 open, I think I still have quite a bit of them.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 12, 2018)

Ecafon said:


> Are you willing to part with any of those f4's?


If you are in the US no problem...but we should go to PM.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I’m serious about getting some of these at some point in my life. I bought a pack from Grimm, I believe about a year ago, but it wasn’t the same as the Bodhi I used to grow. Perfect round, dence buds that finished up REALY fast. It was the perfect daytime buzz as well. Get shit done, but don’t feel like a heart attack is coming, lol.


----------



## Rosinallday (Mar 12, 2018)

Grandma's HP first to pop up for the season.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 13, 2018)

Headband x Orgasmatron #9 (tester)
 

Final pheno for these testers. Like #7 shes lime on the nose but sharper and with a twist, some people have mentioned haze / garlic ...I'm not sure but it works. Great flavour and very moreish when smoking. Fantastic cerebral and body high, great day time motivational happy smoke. Shes gone down better than my Goji in a lot of places.

Flowering both phenos again but the stretch was around x4. They both ended up over a foot + over the rest of the canopy. Node spacing is huge and after the first run I really feel this strain is better suited to an outdoor environment. See how she goes from clone.


----------



## Serva (Mar 13, 2018)

I am trying 12/12 for the first time, running some Bodhi diversity:
- Nepali OG x Appalachia (Bodhi) (pre-mature)
- Killer Queen x Sunshine Daydream (confirmed girl)
- Blood Orange x Genius Thai Extreme (Useful) (5x flowering)
- Triangle Kush x Snow Lotus (Bodhi) (confirmed girl)
- Apollo 11 x Mountain Temple (pre-mature)

 
(looking rusty because I had to spray pyrethrum extract)


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 13, 2018)

ibitegirls said:


> looks like you need to transplant them into bigger container... aren't you having to water frequently with them in the small party cups?





feva said:


> lol yes i do they getting up potted tonight or tomorrow. i put it off because of space i got a lot goin on and not enough room. a few from flower will get the chop next couple days so i will move a couple over and these will get space in the veg.


Fwiw, i like to leave mine in smaller pots as long as i can. Try to totally fill the container out with roots. I use a soldering iron to melt slots from 1/2” from the middle through the corner for the purpose of catching the roots before they circle, hopefully air pruning them. Ive managed to build some pretty awesome root balls with this method. It also benefits me as it helps me to “banzai” them, keeping them as small as possible until flip time. If they get hungry, more dillute feedings more often.


----------



## Rosinallday (Mar 13, 2018)

Dla 7 Old Mother Afghani x 88g13hp. 12/12 up and going.

Wookie Hp


----------



## ibitegirls (Mar 13, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Fwiw, i like to leave mine in smaller pots as long as i can. Try to totally fill the container out with roots. I use a soldering iron to melt slots from 1/2” from the middle through the corner for the purpose of catching the roots before they circle, hopefully air pruning them. Ive managed to build some pretty awesome root balls with this method. It also benefits me as it helps me to “banzai” them, keeping them as small as possible until flip time. If they get hungry, more dillute feedings more often.


interesting. would you consider smart/air pots effective at pruning?


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 14, 2018)

ibitegirls said:


> interesting. would you consider smart/air pots effective at pruning?


Yeah, use those too! I have 4, 1 liter air pots. Just getting the hang of those. Ive been flowering in 3 gal smart pots. Solo cups are space and cost efficient though.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Mar 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Apollo F4 Select. I cant say enough about this strain. Fast finishing with intoxicating terps. This is what I take with me when I'm going for a snowmobile ride, cleaning house, writing, hiking, etc. Perfectly smooth daytime smoke that leaves you lost within intense thoughts.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103987 View attachment 4103988


Love the Apollo. Just got done some Bruce Banner #3 x Apollo 11 and made some killer crosses. Have some Apollo 11 f3 & F5 seedlings atm too. Great yielder, quick finish, and love the heady effects. Has always been a favorite. Have HIGH hopes for the new crosses as well.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 14, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> View attachment 4105294
> Love the Apollo. Just got done some Bruce Banner #3 x Apollo 11 and made some killer crosses. Have some Apollo 11 f3 & F5 seedlings atm too. Great yielder, quick finish, and love the heady effects. Has always been a favorite. Have HIGH hopes for the new crosses as well.


I grew B.B. for a while, it was bagseed from CO. Sounds like an interesting cross! PM me if you are at all interested in giving up a few beans and helping me get some A11 back in my life


----------



## Tstat (Mar 14, 2018)

I harvested my 2 Hindu Hash Plants this weekend. Both phenos turned out horrible. Weird buds that were small, on huge plants. Buds were growing out of the leaves and shit, it has no smell but is triched up pretty good. I got like an OZ. 
I also harvested a SSDD, which was also sub-par, although the second one looks promising:





The Space Monkey is still a contender:





I may harvest the upper branches this week and let the lower ones go longer.

I still like the Goji, and this time it seems to have grown better than the last. 

So, I have a few clones of HHP that will probably not see the flowering room. I have one in there now that has been trimmed to a single stalk, in the hopes of getting an actual "bud". One SSDD is going bye-bye, the other will stick around as it looks pretty nice with a couple weeks to go. I already killed off Wolf Pack. 

I also feel that I may need to do more trimming work below the screen to maximize the top canopy. I also know that popping 4 or 5 seeds is not the way to find a keeper. It's like, is the HHP a bad cross, or is it just not a fit for my system? (Or maybe I just had bad luck finding a good one so far.) That is always the question I have. I just hate wasting space for a huge plant that doesn't produce, like the HHP and WP. I think they were both freebies, maybe?

In veg I have Black Raz and Mountain Temple right now. Today I dropped 4 female Fruity Pebbles (Jaws) into water. It's going to be nice not having to sex them, LOL. And my old reliable Critical Kush is not going anywhere soon


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2018)

I have a 45 day Space Monkey f2 thaT has mostly red pistils and clear trichs and the buds are swelling. Can't describe the smell except for a skunk and flower mix but not real pleasant. Seems to be a lot of Monkeys around lately!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 14, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I have a 45 day Space Monkey f2 thaT has mostly red pistils and clear trichs and the buds are swelling. Can't describe the smell except for a skunk and flower mix but not real pleasant. Seems to be a lot of Monkeys around lately!


I've got one, lol! Dropped 3 seeds 48 days ago, got one gal...








Just about ready to flip her!


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 14, 2018)

That's a healthy looking gal


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2018)

That Monkey is big enough to be an ape like a gorilla maybe there Cletus! It will stink up the place real good!


----------



## natasdaisy (Mar 15, 2018)

chem 91 x snow lotus aka arctic fallout about 3 w yo go


----------



## Rosinallday (Mar 15, 2018)

Ssdd x Blueberry Hp. Backyard pollin chuck.


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 15, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Ssdd x Blueberry Hp. Backyard pollin chuck.
> View attachment 4106017


That sounds like a very nice pairing. Was it op? What are the parents like?


----------



## elkamino (Mar 15, 2018)

SSDD Day 58


----------



## feva (Mar 15, 2018)

lookin good elkamino


----------



## eLSydDro (Mar 15, 2018)

guwall said:


> yup, 2 on attitude, one on cannazon, and a few on seurbidz (sp?)
> 
> I got:
> 2 packs goji
> ...


The black afghani x 88 g13/hp sounds absolutely I’d picked up black triangle and old school hashplant, both of which are 1988 g13/hp crossed, def interested in the black triangle, but haven’t been able to find anything on the Old school hash plant( vintage PNW hashplant x 88g13/hp) definitely sounds like a stellar mix, how did the black afghani x 88 g13/hp come out, that sounds absolutely STELLAR!!!! Can’t wait to see what’s gems my packs hold!!!


----------



## MojoRizing (Mar 15, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Ssdd x Blueberry Hp. Backyard pollin chuck.


That sounds yummy


----------



## Rosinallday (Mar 15, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> That sounds like a very nice pairing. Was it op? What are the parents like?


I'm surprised the amount of fur on the stems got about 10 of them going. The mom was the star from last year(pic). I know a lot has been said about the butter pheno but this one was all chem butter with a bit of that blue taste. The male was a big bbhp I selected hoping to get a bd dom. He could really handle the cold as well so hoping he passed that on bc these are destined for the great outdoors.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 16, 2018)

Space monkey day 48 fading real nice. Pretty frosty and definitely a lavender/chem aroma.


----------



## Rosinallday (Mar 16, 2018)

Cherry Hp x c99. My outdoor champ from last year crossed with Grimm c99

Popped the rest of my Dank Sinatra and have 3 up and looking nice. Last year I got 3/3 males hoping to do at least one gal outside this season.

Another ssdd x bbhp


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 16, 2018)

eLSydDro said:


> The black afghani x 88 g13/hp sounds absolutely I’d picked up black triangle and old school hashplant, both of which are 1988 g13/hp crossed, def interested in the black triangle, but haven’t been able to find anything on the Old school hash plant( vintage PNW hashplant x 88g13/hp) definitely sounds like a stellar mix, how did the black afghani x 88 g13/hp come out, that sounds absolutely STELLAR!!!! Can’t wait to see what’s gems my packs hold!!!


I ran the old school hashplant it’s good. Very frosty and chunky it went 70 days or so


----------



## Swamp Thing (Mar 16, 2018)

Tstat said:


> I grew B.B. for a while, it was bagseed from CO. Sounds like an interesting cross! PM me if you are at all interested in giving up a few beans and helping me get some A11 back in my life


I have a bunch of crosses i just got done with.

Mainly used my Sakura male, but also used a Bruce3xApollo11 on a few things. My profile on IG is @theDankyBank


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Mar 16, 2018)

Guys over the last 7 months I have spent 1270$ on seeds, I am officially a fucking junky. I haven't even popped 90% of this shit...Just some recent puchases

1 Soul Mate
1 Phone Home
1 Super Skunk Lotus
1 Hindu Hashplant
1 Sunshine #4
1 Secret Silver Mountain (Apparently on 20 packs made)
1 Banana Og (orgnkid s1)
1 Wedding Cake (JBs cut s1)
1 PBB by ThugPug
1 Meatbreath by ThugPug
1 Sophie Breath by Thug
1 Bubblegum Breath by Thug
1 Purple Punch 2.0 
1 Papaya Cake by Oni
1 Animal Cookie x Mango


So what do you guys think I should pop? Were my purchases worth it? I've popped 5 SS4 and they were all male  a little over half a pack left. Thinking about maybe f2ing the Secret Silver Mountain because the seeds are older,

No more fucking seed purchases for me, maybe 1 Lucky Charm cross or F2 when they drop but I'm tapped for now, sorry for rambling


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 16, 2018)

Mothers Milk #1 of 2. Chopped at 62 days.
 

The smells with this one are amazing. Smells like sweet cream, marshmallows and Smoothie Tums Antacids. Huge main cola and close internode stacking & didnt flinch at anything I threw at her all throughout flower. She been transplanted into a 5 gal hydro bucket and moved into the momma room to reveg. This ones a keeper.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 17, 2018)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Guys over the last 7 months I have spent 1270$ on seeds, I am officially a fucking junky. I haven't even popped 90% of this shit...Just some recent puchases
> 
> 1 Soul Mate
> 1 Phone Home
> ...


I would totally buy/trade for those meatbreath seeds you got there.  That is a very impressive list as well. pretty much all the thug pug was sold out by the time I went looking. pop the Phone Home's!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 17, 2018)

BODHI BUY 1 GET 1 FREE FROM THE BODHI FREEBIE LIST. This promo start’s Monday March 19th at 6:00 PM EDT And ends Sunday March 25th at mid night. At GLG


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2018)

I’m afraid to even look at the freebies list as I am officially on a “Seed Break” until the 4/20 sales.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2018)

BOGO


----------



## Tstat (Mar 17, 2018)

Yea, so... I don't need anymore seeds, but I DO need this:





GLG, here comes another $140! So, what should I buy? I have:
Goji
SSDD
Space Monkey
Mountain Temple
Black Raz

And some others, lol. Maybe Cowbell and Mothers Milk?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Space monkey day 48 fading real nice. Pretty frosty and definitely a lavender/chem aroma.


One day behind you with an F2 Monkey, frosty and a smallish plant with buds that are super dense.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Mar 17, 2018)

Wookie Orgasm outdoors


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm considering running a pack of Lucky Wookie in my greenhouse this summer, but I have no experience with LC or Wookie crosses. I've run 10-11 week sativas in my area with no issues from frost. My main concern is height, I've got about 8.5 ft to work with...anything more than that and my plants are visible. Plants will be in ground in greenhouse. Thanks for any recommendations!


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 17, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Yea, so... I don't need anymore seeds, but I DO need this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! I got that email this morning too. And while I don't need anymore seeds, I do need one of those shirts! 
I'll probably pick up a pack of Jungle Spice (I've seen some BIG commercial ops in Cali that run it WOW!). For my second pack I'll be getting another pack of Love Triangle. IMO, it's one of Bodhi's best strains if you like Orange Cream Soda and BIG yields.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 17, 2018)

hillbill said:


> One day behind you with an F2 Monkey, frosty and a smallish plant with buds that are super dense.


I pollenated lowers with a super stinky monkey male. Reeks of baby shit and chem. Pretty offensive so should have some decent f2. I’d say this girl I have is all gg4 structure with wookie aroma.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2018)

I doubt my Monkey will go over 55 days.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2018)

Every Space Monkey I’ve run smells of fresh milled cedar when cured with lemon and fuel. And they are noisy loud!


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 17, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I doubt my Monkey will go over 55 days.


Yeah I agree. My monkey is all faded out probably will chop her by next weekend.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Yeah I agree. My monkey is all faded out probably will chop her by next weekend.


My first two were 50 days with rapidly amber-turning trichs.


----------



## feva (Mar 17, 2018)

not sure why but jungle spice was the only bodhi strain i had germ problems with. i tried the first half of the pack nothing sprouted, popped the rest, had three tap. out of those only 2 broke ground just to shrivel and die. sucked cause i was wanting to give that one try. all my other bodhis seem to almost sprout instantly. lol I might have to pick them up again and give them another go.


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 17, 2018)

woah that shirt. my eyes


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 17, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My first two were 50 days with rapidly amber-turning trichs.


Yep mine are ambering for sure. Gonna give her a week give or take a few days.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Mar 18, 2018)

Tstat said:


> I grew B.B. for a while, it was bagseed from CO. Sounds like an interesting cross! PM me if you are at all interested in giving up a few beans and helping me get some A11 back in my life


For sure. I’ll slide into the DM.

Aside from the Bruce Banner 3 x Apollo 11 crosses I also made a couple with a Durban Punch male... but the male I hit the most things by far with was the Sakura (Katsu Bubba x Wookie).
On both sides of the aisle I’m prob most stoked for the “Lengthwise” (Afkansastan x Sakura) for the indica and “KUNG” (Durban Punch x Sakura). The Durban Punch from Tropical Seeds was the truest representation of Durban Poison I’ve yet to come across. I also hold the CO Durban Poison cut and have run the Dutch Passion Durban Poison a few times. Unlike those, the Durban Punch lacks the skunk and is a true electrifying sativa. The KUNG is in testing now but I see it still being closer to the Durban Poison than the Dutch varietals. Super excited to see this one grown both inside and out this year.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Mar 18, 2018)

Anyone had a problem with mice? Just had some seedlings bite the dust due to some asshole mouse, I assume.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Mar 18, 2018)

Here’s a Dragonsblood Hashplant (88G13/HP) I finished not too long ago. Hit her with the Sakura male as well. Very selectively hit her with the Bruce3xApollo11 but only a few beans resulted. Think the Sakura is gonna mesh better anyway. Very excited 

Thanks for letting me share

Swampy


----------



## Swamp Thing (Mar 18, 2018)

Adrosmokin said:


> Anyone had a problem with mice? Just had some seedlings bite the dust due to some asshole mouse, I assume.


You’re not the first to report this lately. I saw someone post about it on OG or Instagram recently as well. lil bastards... time to drop some traps with peanut butter on the guillotine for the lil shits


----------



## Swamp Thing (Mar 18, 2018)

Lemon lotus on the left and Bruce Banner 3 x Apollo 11



The smoke on both of these are tasty to the max!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 18, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> View attachment 4107547 Lemon lotus on the left and Bruce Banner 3 x Apollo 11
> 
> 
> 
> The smoke on both of these are tasty to the max!


Very nice!!!! 
How long did the lemon lotus go?
Cheers


----------



## Tstat (Mar 18, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> I'll probably pick up a pack of Jungle Spice (I've seen some BIG commercial ops in Cali that run it WOW!). For my second pack I'll be getting another pack of Love Triangle. IMO, it's one of Bodhi's best strains if you like Orange Cream Soda and BIG yields.


This! Yes, I do like that.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 18, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> LOL! I got that email this morning too. And while I don't need anymore seeds, I do need one of those shirts!
> I'll probably pick up a pack of Jungle Spice (I've seen some BIG commercial ops in Cali that run it WOW!). For my second pack I'll be getting another pack of Love Triangle. IMO, it's one of Bodhi's best strains if you like Orange Cream Soda and BIG yields.


How many did you have to run to find the orange cream pheno in the Love Triangle?


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 18, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> How many did you have to run to find the orange cream pheno in the Love Triangle?


i would like to know also. the two girls that i harvested had a playdoh cherry smell to them.


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 18, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> How many did you have to run to find the orange cream pheno in the Love Triangle?


I popped 4 or 5 seeds. One didn't germ (my fault) and the other four were 50/50 male/female. I only needed one plant to fill an empty seat in my greenhouse so I chose the one with the most vigor. I gave the rest of the pack to a friend. 

The Orange Cream Soda pheno is easier to find than I thought. I've read 4 other reports of the same situation, half a pack was popped and all of them ended up with this Orange Cream Soda pheno with BIG yields, smooth smoke, incredible high and unbelievable taste. Literally, it was the only plant in my greenhouse that I would make trips out just to smell and stare at it's big, beautiful kushy colas.

Edit: I forgot to mention the density. They were the type of nugs that you could bounce of the table. Loaded with crystals and peach hairs. Someone also mentioned a play-doh smell. There's a notable terp that comes through on that pheno that you can almost chew on, almost like a raw sweet dough of some sort. Very unique terpene profile.


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 18, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> i would like to know also. the two girls that i harvested had a playdoh cherry smell to them.


See post above


----------



## Serva (Mar 18, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> I popped 4 or 5 seeds. One didn't germ (my fault) and the other four were 50/50 male/female. I only needed one plant to fill an empty seat in my greenhouse so I chose the one with the most vigor. I gave the rest of the pack to a friend.
> 
> The Orange Cream Soda pheno is easier to find than I thought. I've read 4 other reports of the same situation, half a pack was popped and all of them ended up with this Orange Cream Soda pheno with BIG yields, smooth smoke, incredible high and unbelievable taste. Literally, it was the only plant in my greenhouse that I would make trips out just to smell and stare at it's big, beautiful kushy colas.


Great to hear! I just got 2 packs of them to dig through... First 2 seeds germinated, 1 female


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 18, 2018)

Serva said:


> Great to hear! I just got 2 packs of them to dig through... First 2 seeds germinated, 1 female


Are you going to journal it? I might be able to help "weed" out the right pheno. I have one pic of her in my greenhouse from last summer but it's a terrible picture. I'll see if I can find it on my phone and post it here. don't judge the quality, though lol. I need to pick up another pack or two before they're all gone.

Enjoy it, my friend. IMO it's the best pheno I've found out of a Bodhi pack. Dream Beaver was my favorite all around, but this pheno blows everything else out of the water. Of course I didn't take cuttings...


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 18, 2018)

Unfortunately this is the only pic of her that I have. She grew like a lanky OG, needed support towards the end of flower. I used ProTekt on her as well to help strengthen up those stems. There's a few other growers on another site I C M... if you do a little digging you'll see they had the same experience as I and they've got much better pics.

Note: I got a really late start last season. I didn't pop LT seeds until mid July, that picture was taken on September 7th.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 18, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> I popped 4 or 5 seeds. One didn't germ (my fault) and the other four were 50/50 male/female. I only needed one plant to fill an empty seat in my greenhouse so I chose the one with the most vigor. I gave the rest of the pack to a friend.
> 
> The Orange Cream Soda pheno is easier to find than I thought. I've read 4 other reports of the same situation, half a pack was popped and all of them ended up with this Orange Cream Soda pheno with BIG yields, smooth smoke, incredible high and unbelievable taste. Literally, it was the only plant in my greenhouse that I would make trips out just to smell and stare at it's big, beautiful kushy colas.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention the density. They were the type of nugs that you could bounce of the table. Loaded with crystals and peach hairs. Someone also mentioned a play-doh smell. There's a notable terp that comes through on that pheno that you can almost chew on, almost like a raw sweet dough of some sort. Very unique terpene profile.


Thanks, I was hoping to hear something along those lines. I think this might be my next Bodhi purchase. GLG is having a bogo on Bodhi packs come monday so I'll likely jump on it.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 18, 2018)

Talkin to a buddy today & he mentioned i didnt give a smoke report on phone home-went 67 days
The nose is pure citrus & a stinky old mans armpit w/a lil skunk
The taste is the same-i like when smells & taste correlate
The potency is where this girl shines-heavy meds,night time for sure
Easy to grow,taste great & super potent


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 18, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks, I was hoping to hear something along those lines. I think this might be my next Bodhi purchase. GLG is having a bogo on Bodhi packs come monday so I'll likely jump on it.


Exactly! The perfect time to snag a pack.


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 18, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Talkin to a buddy today & he mentioned i didnt give a smoke report on phone home-went 67 days
> The nose is pure citrus & a stinky old mans armpit w/a lil skunk
> The taste is the same-i like when smells & taste correlate
> The potency is where this girl shines-heavy meds,night time for sure
> Easy to grow,taste great & super potentView attachment 4107760 View attachment 4107761


Nice! How was the yield?


----------



## SativaInMind (Mar 18, 2018)

a pheno I got to try of dream beaver just completely stupefies you, it really takes you into another realm, I search for the best resin with powerful long lasting highs but this particular one wasn't suited for my likes maybe, so 'too strong for me' probably wouldn't be accurate, but it was just too much in a certain aspect I guess for me, I didn't really enjoy it too much.
I'm guessing for some others that pheno I had would be special. dream beaver is crazy branchy, too branchy really it grows branches on branches on branches, still a pretty good yielder tho...
funny thing is it was one of the only strains, really the only one where I thought to myself I dunno if I like this smell, parts of the smell like usual I quite enjoyed and it was very strong smelling so i was still very drawn to it and liked to smell it often, but there was something to it that I really disliked smelling, which ive never come across in cannabis bar this strain..
it was very unique and extremely loud, smells of possibly licorice peppercorn, aniseed, pineapple vodka, rotten sweet musk..

I done so many things completely ass backwards, after smoking it once I even accidently spat on my keyboard cuz well I clearly wasn't thinking normal thoughts I 'forgot' to walk over to the sink I guess...uh yea.. I was even a bit intimidated to interact with people as I knew id mess up or pause indefinitely lol silly weed I call it.
Seems now I'm going to have to sample some love triangle to damn you...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 18, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> Nice! How was the yield?


Nice tight nugz-stacked good on the vine-if i had to rate-8 outta 10 in the yield department


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Mar 18, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I would totally buy/trade for those meatbreath seeds you got there.  That is a very impressive list as well. pretty much all the thug pug was sold out by the time I went looking. pop the Phone Home's!


Thanks man! I have a list I keep and I'm almost complete! Only strains left are Lucky Charms and the oh so gIorious OGKB that I can never find.... I was very excited to get that SS#4 and the Banana OG. I had to get ThugPugs breath line because his crosses are sick, I could perhaps part with the Meatbreath, whatcha got lol?

Love most of Bmans stuff,(that I've tried) don't even want to look at glg right now, no more $eed$


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 18, 2018)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Thanks man! I have a list I keep and I'm almost complete! Only strains left are Lucky Charms and the oh so gIorious OGKB that I can never find.... I was very excited to get that SS#4 and the Banana OG. I had to get ThugPugs breath line because his crosses are sick, I could perhaps part with the Meatbreath, whatcha got lol?
> 
> Love most of Bmans stuff,(that I've tried) don't even want to look at glg right now, no more $eed$


haha honestly probably nothing you want. I am just jealous you ended up with those! I have a bulldog named Bubba and his breath smells like a dumpster, so I wanted to cross some pre 98 bubba and meathbreath. just for kicks, lol.


----------



## mathed (Mar 18, 2018)

About to make my first Bodhi purchase tomorrow night when the GLG sale starts. This thread has me convinced; here's my wish list so far.

*Purchases:*
SSDD
Granola Funk
Space Monkey
More Cowbell

*Freebies:*
Bodhi 2-1: Elfinstone
Bodhi 2-1: Prayer Tower (if available) or Dragon Fruit
GLG $140: GG4 x 3 Headed Dragon
Black Bodhi shirt, XL


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 18, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Talkin to a buddy today & he mentioned i didnt give a smoke report on phone home-went 67 days
> The nose is pure citrus & a stinky old mans armpit w/a lil skunk
> The taste is the same-i like when smells & taste correlate
> The potency is where this girl shines-heavy meds,night time for sure
> Easy to grow,taste great & super potentView attachment 4107760 View attachment 4107761


DAMMMMM!!!


----------



## Swamp Thing (Mar 18, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Very nice!!!!
> How long did the lemon lotus go?
> Cheers


They finish around 9 weeks. Some I pushed a lil longer but didn’t need it


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 18, 2018)

My "shortie" cut of SSDD


And a cured up nug ready to be puffed

And my Wolfpack keeper. Getting chopped in a day or so.
 

And Goji Og

Chem D x SSDD in bloom right now. So far one confirmed female and four undetermined. Pics on those soon.
Happy growing everyone


----------



## elkamino (Mar 18, 2018)

SSDD @ 61 days. Chopping in a few days


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 19, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4108055
> SSDD @ 61 days. Chopping in a few days View attachment 4108056


Nice work. What kind of smells you getting from her?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Mar 19, 2018)

HELP!!! 

Like I'm sure many of you are doing, I'm picking up a few packs from GLG, taking advantage of the big promo. But narrowing down packs of Bodhi is always nearly impossible. 

Here are the criteria I want to fulfill, using two regular packs and two freebies: 
1) I want a heavy, indica, narcotic strain. 2) I want something with the Appy father (I know pickings are slim at this point). 3) I want something with a unique and interesting nose, leaning towards a Wookie cross here. 4) I want a good chem cross (either Chem 91 SkunkVA or Chem D) that leans more on the chem side. 

For the moment, I've boiled things down to the following:
1) Black Triangle, but Old School Hashplant has caught my eye as well
2) SSDD, Silver Mountain or Wolf Pack (freebie)
3) Lucky Wookie (freebie) or Sakura or Lavender Aura
4) Chem D x SSDD (freebie), I'm hoping it's close to Sunshine 4. Also considering Chem Kesey or Kailash or Neroli 91.

What would you suggest given my criteria? Any strains that I've completely overlooked that I should consider given what I'm looking for?


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> Like I'm sure many of you are doing, I'm picking up a few packs from GLG, taking advantage of the big promo. But narrowing down packs of Bodhi is always nearly impossible.
> 
> ...


 Appalachin superskunk should not be overlooked! A very good appy dad consideration. Granola funk may cover narcotic and the nose youre looking for? Its not the skunk va cut but clusterfunk is pretty potent. My cut needs some time to cure but if youre patient developes a nice pungent spicey diesel aroma. Yields are good too. I scrog it out and get a nice canopy of dense frosty goose eggs. I dont run it often as it likes to throw some male parts. Ive hung onto it because with patience and care its a gem. The ASS and CF are from personal experience. I have not grown out the GF. Would like to check it out but not a priority as i have a couple killer cuts of more cowbell (another good choice) the 88 g13hp crosses will bring dense nugs and uber potency to the table. Good luck making a poor choice. You could probably try and fail! Lol


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 19, 2018)

Goji og #1 day 63, coming down on 65  goji og #3 day 43. Looking better than #1 did at this point. Im ok with that.  The 2 of them together!


----------



## SativaInMind (Mar 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> 1) Black Triangle, but Old School Hashplant has caught my eye as well
> 2) SSDD, Silver Mountain or Wolf Pack (freebie)
> ...


silver mountain, is very loud lime cleaner, sweet peppercorn, hazey fabric softener, petrol funk, one of my fav smelling buds I've come across, very good yielders, crazy bag appeal, probably some stupidly insane potential right there for further breeding to...
I mean the resin quality to resin yield ratio is silly good.... you could make this a production strain pretty easily, its a real great yielder but the smoke is strong and smooth, it was a pleasure to have these buds you don't want to give it away... go! Silver mountain I choose.. you! Now I don't want to choose more for you, but variation is nice so id choose neroli91 or lucky wookie.. then something different for the last two... ​


----------



## Tstat (Mar 19, 2018)

Here is what I am thinking about:





I guess we have to wait until 6:00 tonight to see what the freebies are going be? I am going to pick 2 out of these, I think.
Suggestions?


----------



## elkamino (Mar 19, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Nice work. What kind of smells you getting from her?


Thanks Red! This is my third run with this SSDD girl, and once cured she’s all baked buttery muffins, or buttery muffin batter. Two of her sisters had butter and berry smells, and I wished I’d kept one of them because she stayed louder with age. This one smells amazing for a while but seems to lose her buttery terps quickly, morphing into “just” good weed. I have a cut of her, but may let her go for plant count reasons to explore something else. Dunno yet.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 19, 2018)

Can anyone strongly recommend two freebies from this list?
*Here are the currant Bodhi freebies as of 3/19/18.*
*Some are very limited. So if they do not show up at Check out that*
*means they are sold out.*
Bingo Pajama
Lucky Wookie---
J1 Hashplant (J1 x 88G13HP)
Sour Butter x 88g13/HP---
Dream Lotus
Dread Bread X SSDD
Space Cake Remix (only tested out doors)---
Tigermelon 2 x SSDD
Chem 91 JB x Snow Lotus
Wolf Pack (Giesel x Appalachia)
Chem D x SSDD
Kudra x Snow Lotus---
GG4 x SSDD (Outdoor)
Lemon Lotus (Lemon G x Snow lotus)
Bingo Pajama (Kudra x Appalachia)
Solo's Stash (HPK x Snow Lotus)
Dragon Fruit (Oldsog SSH x Snow Lotus)
Prayer Tower (indica) (Lemon Thai Indy x Appalachia)---
Super Snow Lotus (Mass Super Skunk x Snow Lotus)---
Black Lotus (86 uw Black x Snow lotus)
Dream Lotus (Blue Dream x Snow Lotus)
Soraya (Afkansastan x Snow lotus)
Silver Lotus (SSH X Snow Lotus)
Cobra Lips (Chem 3 x Appalachia)
Hindu Hashplant (LA Hindu x88g13/HP)---
Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow lotus)---
Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)

--- = Very Limited


----------



## Tstat (Mar 19, 2018)

Items Ordered
*Product Name* *SKU* *Price* *Qty* *Subtotal*
Love Triangle Love Triangle $70.00

Ordered1
$70.00
Mothers Milk Mothers Milk $70.00

Ordered1
$70.00
FREE - Bodhi freebies
Seed Choices
Bingo Pajama (Kudra x Appalachia)
Bodhi freebies-Bingo Pajama (Kudra x Appalachia)- 1 $0.00

Ordered1
$0.00
FREE - Bodhi freebies
Seed Choices
Lemon Lotus (Lemon G x Snow lotus)
Bodhi freebies-Lemon Lotus (Lemon G x Snow lotus)- 1 $0.00

Ordered1
$0.00
FREE - Free Shirts
size
XXL
Style
Sunshine
freeshirtswithorder-XXL-Sunshine $0.00

Ordered1
$0.00
FREE - GLG Promo 5 Pack GLG Promo 5 Pack $0.00

Ordered1
$0.00
*Subtotal* $140.00
*Shipping & Handling* $7.00
*Grand Total* $147.00

Woohoo, got the last Mother’s Milk


----------



## mathed (Mar 19, 2018)

Man, placed my first Bodhi order tonight, had no Idea it was going to be a BOGO sale!! I don't know which one to start with heard they are all on point. 

*Purchased:*
Granola Funk
More Cowbell
Space Monkey
SSDD

*Freebies:*
GG4 x 3 Headed Dragon (GLG freebie)
Elfinstone
Dragon Fruit
Wolf Pack (2 packs)


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 19, 2018)

bogo before 420?!... impeccable character & customer service, biggest freebie list of bodhi gear, i dont have the most immense vocabulary, so i dont know what else to say other than i aint choosing no one else for bodhi gear other than GLG.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 19, 2018)

and i know it was alot of bullshite flung the way of GLG when it came to these particular packs, but all i did was click some keys at the right time. i even made the mistake trying to hurry with 1 & put two in my cart by accident, & afraid to lose 1, with seconds ticking away, i just checked out with both. thank you bodhi for the genetics, and thank glg for being genuine & noble.


----------



## mathed (Mar 19, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> View attachment 4108529 and i know it was alot of bullshite flung the way of GLG when it came to these particular packs, but all i did was click some keys at the right time. i even made the mistake trying to hurry with 1 & put two in my cart by accident, & afraid to lose 1, with seconds ticking away, i just checked out with both. thank you bodhi for the genetics, and thank glg for being genuine & noble.


I did the same thing with the Wolf Pack. I thought it was a mistake, so I clicked it again but I was really trying to get a lucky wookie...I think it might be too late now, maybe I can include a note or something asking for forgiveness??


----------



## Sebie43 (Mar 19, 2018)

Whoever grabbed the last silver mountain your moms a hoe. Jk on a serious note got everything I wanted but the silver mountain there were only 2 and oh well. I replaced it with mountain temple. Grabbed another pack of ssdd. A lucky wookie and bingo pajama


----------



## the-dolomite (Mar 19, 2018)

ordered-
Axis
Love Triangle
Thunder Wookie

freebies-
Cobra Lips
Dragon Fruit
GG#4x SSDD

I have Elfinstone in flower and Jungle Spice, Acapulco Gold and JHP x 88g13 in veg. Black Raspberry, and Pakistani Peshawar in the seed bank. Might have a small Bodhi problem.


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 19, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> a pheno I got to try of dream beaver just completely stupefies you, it really takes you into another realm, I search for the best resin with powerful long lasting highs but this particular one wasn't suited for my likes maybe, so 'too strong for me' probably wouldn't be accurate, but it was just too much in a certain aspect I guess for me, I didn't really enjoy it too much.
> I'm guessing for some others that pheno I had would be special. dream beaver is crazy branchy, too branchy really it grows branches on branches on branches, still a pretty good yielder tho...
> funny thing is it was one of the only strains, really the only one where I thought to myself I dunno if I like this smell, parts of the smell like usual I quite enjoyed and it was very strong smelling so i was still very drawn to it and liked to smell it often, but there was something to it that I really disliked smelling, which ive never come across in cannabis bar this strain..
> it was very unique and extremely loud, smells of possibly licorice peppercorn, aniseed, pineapple vodka, rotten sweet musk..
> ...


Haha! You'll thank me later  If it makes you feel any better I too bought another pack of Love Triangle (Damn me!!)

Re: Dream Beaver...my keeper pheno leaned to the Dirty Hippy, orange rotten tangie bubblegum garlic motor oil; almost impossible to describe her odor, but unmistakable when you do smell her again. I ran my second pack a few years later and found the original 5, nearly identical, phenos in that pack. I kept the Dirty Hippy pheno and ran her for over a year. She yielded heavy, stayed short, was very forgiving in the high heat of the summer and always put out loads of dense-baseball nuggies. She was the only strain I was able to achieve over 2 gpw and not have vines circling my ceiling. Her calyx to leaf ratio made trimming somewhat enjoyable and the smoke was unlike any other. Expansive, floral with a little greasy garlic on the exhale. Truly unique stuff in the Dream Beaver. I wish I had made F2's. The first time I smoked her I nearly puked, turned green and slurred my words. Much like a dirty hippy would, I assume.


----------



## MojoRizing (Mar 19, 2018)

I've grown out Black Triangle, SSDD, Goji OG, Lemon Hashplant, Neroli 91, and Dream Beaver. Dream Beaver has been my favorite Bodhi strain by far. Had 3 phenos and all were amazing. Really is a great strain. Can't wait to run her again and hope I get to keep some clones this time. Don't sleep on that beaver ya'll.


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 19, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> I've grown out Black Triangle, SSDD, Goji OG, Lemon Hashplant, Neroli 91, and Dream Beaver. Dream Beaver has been my favorite Bodhi strain by far. Had 3 phenos and all were amazing. Really is a great strain. Can't wait to run her again and hope I get to keep some clones this time. Don't sleep on that beaver ya'll.


The Beav is all gone, sadly. Unless you make S1's and let me pay you for shipping


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 19, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Items Ordered
> *Product Name* *SKU* *Price* *Qty* *Subtotal*
> Love Triangle Love Triangle $70.0


Excellent choice! Journal it if you have the time. 
I ended up buying two packs of LT tonight lol. I got myself all riled up just talking about it here =)


----------



## jayblaze710 (Mar 20, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Appalachin superskunk should not be overlooked! A very good appy dad consideration. Granola funk may cover narcotic and the nose youre looking for? Its not the skunk va cut but clusterfunk is pretty potent. My cut needs some time to cure but if youre patient developes a nice pungent spicey diesel aroma. Yields are good too. I scrog it out and get a nice canopy of dense frosty goose eggs. I dont run it often as it likes to throw some male parts. Ive hung onto it because with patience and care its a gem. The ASS and CF are from personal experience. I have not grown out the GF. Would like to check it out but not a priority as i have a couple killer cuts of more cowbell (another good choice) the 88 g13hp crosses will bring dense nugs and uber potency to the table. Good luck making a poor choice. You could probably try and fail! Lol


If GLG still had ASS in stock, I definitely would've picked up a pack. I may have to go through one of the other sources to get one, if they're still around. Cluster Funk does look amazing, it's definitely on my wishlist. As for GF, I honestly have too many cookie crosses at this point, I think I could go a few years without getting another cookies cross (definitely not true). 

Now that I think of it, that's one of the more amazing things about Bodhi. It seems like every popular breeder today is working primarily with Cookies/Purple Punch/Zkittlez crosses, but Bodhi's making amazing new stuff from elite older genetics. 

I saw Silver Mountain, Goji OG, Mother's Milk, and Lucky Wookie all sell out within a few minutes of the promo starting. Seems like a lot of people were jumping on it!

I ended up picking up Black Triangle, Sakura, Wolf Pack, and Chem D x SSDD. Honestly, I can't tell which strain I'm most excited about. The big mama OG Triangle Kush crossed with Bodhi's 88g13HP seems like a heavy and resinous pairing. I've wanted to get some Bubba Katsu genetics for a while, and adding Wookie's aromas should be amazing. Bodhi speaks so highly of Giesel that I'm really excited to see what Wolf Pack brings to the table. And given how great Sunshine 4 was, I've got really high hopes for Chem D x SSDD. It's going to be tough picking which packs get popped first. The tough decisions just never end.


----------



## Serva (Mar 20, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Items Ordered
> *Product Name* *SKU* *Price* *Qty* *Subtotal*
> Love Triangle Love Triangle $70.00
> 
> ...


Haha, my wife gifted me Mother Milk and Love Triangle as Xmas present. Good choice!


----------



## Serva (Mar 20, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> Are you going to journal it? I might be able to help "weed" out the right pheno. I have one pic of her in my greenhouse from last summer but it's a terrible picture. I'll see if I can find it on my phone and post it here. don't judge the quality, though lol. I need to pick up another pack or two before they're all gone.
> 
> Enjoy it, my friend. IMO it's the best pheno I've found out of a Bodhi pack. Dream Beaver was my favorite all around, but this pheno blows everything else out of the water. Of course I didn't take cuttings...


I will journal every bodhi plant I grow here or in my thread. But there are so many strains I like to try, so I won‘t pop a whole pack of anything. Just a few seeds here and there, depending on my mood. Atm it‘s 12/12fs diversity fun, 1plant / sqft, and I am germinating only two seeds of one strain at a time. But looking for some orange terps made your post interesting to me!


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 20, 2018)

I know where the ASS is. The Silver Mountain is there too. I just got a pack of ASS last week with 13 freebies


----------



## Sebie43 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I know where the ASS is. The Silver Mountain is there too. I just got a pack of ASS last week with 13 freebies


Pray the tell my friend. Pm me lol


----------



## Swamp Thing (Mar 20, 2018)

Wanted to share a pic of the Sakura (Katsu Bubba Kush x Wookie15) male I used to make some crosses this round

I chose him for vigor, structure, and overall terpene/smells I got off him.

Chocolate and cherry
Despite being a Bubba cross, had great Wookie15 vigor and showed a lot of chocolate kushy cherry Wookie smells.

High hopes for the crosses. This picture was taken by my buddy that is holding onto an extra cut for me.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 20, 2018)

Finally grabbed purple sunshine...last one. @numberfour your pics were my persuasion  Wolf pack freebie. I'm done buying beans now forever


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 20, 2018)

Sebie43 said:


> Pray the tell my friend. Pm me lol


Attitude. Delivered to the east coast in 8 days


----------



## SativaInMind (Mar 20, 2018)

I seen one pheno of Mothers Milk that threw a few sacks, temps were at 30c for day tho.. rest in the room is fine


----------



## Tstat (Mar 20, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> I seen one pheno of Mothers Milk that threw a few sack


Hmm, that can happen. My first Goji threw sacks and pollinated my Wolf Pack, but it was the only one. Aside from the sacks, what is your impression of it? I just ordered a pack...


----------



## mrrager420 (Mar 20, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> View attachment 4108529 and i know it was alot of bullshite flung the way of GLG when it came to these particular packs, but all i did was click some keys at the right time. i even made the mistake trying to hurry with 1 & put two in my cart by accident, & afraid to lose 1, with seconds ticking away, i just checked out with both. thank you bodhi for the genetics, and thank glg for being genuine & noble.


Let me know if you want me to take one of those Pleiadian Love Nest off your hands. I'd be more than happy too


----------



## Craigson (Mar 20, 2018)

Sebie43 said:


> Pray the tell my friend. Pm me lol


James bean has ASS stock too


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 20, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> I seen one pheno of Mothers Milk that threw a few sacks, temps were at 30c for day tho.. rest in the room is fine


I just had 2 Mothers Milk in a flower room that the timer took a shit and had the light cycle on 24 hrs for like a week in the 8th week of flower. Not one nanner was thrown from either plant after all that stress. Stable strain for sure.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2018)

Craigson said:


> James bean has ASS stock too


Be there this week yet from James Bean!


----------



## eLSydDro (Mar 20, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> I ran the old school hashplant it’s good. Very frosty and chunky it went 70 days or so


How many phenos did you see in the pack of 11/did you run whole pack, is so what was the m/f ratio and were the males worth keeping? Sorry I know I’m bombarding you as your the first I’ve found to have answers!!!! Thank you kindly!!!!


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 20, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> The Beav is all gone, sadly. Unless you make S1's and let me pay you for shipping


I plan on f2ing next winter. I know its a wile but im sure youll see posts on here. I have 1 m and 1 f right now but 7 more seeds. Ill pop the rest sometime in october probably and do an op as long as i get a somewhat close ratio. Ill be a little selective if things are way outta wack.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm done buying beans now forever :roll:[/QUOTE said:


> That's what I said...


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 20, 2018)

eLSydDro said:


> How many phenos did you see in the pack of 11/did you run whole pack, is so what was the m/f ratio and were the males worth keeping? Sorry I know I’m bombarding you as your the first I’ve found to have answers!!!! Thank you kindly!!!!


Hello. I got 1/5 female. It stretched only 1x and was no problem. It was not bushy so I should have topped it. I feel like it was decent yield though. The buzz is relaxing exactly what I expected and had a unique smell that I never figured out. Suffice to say that jar went first over headbanger white sage and white biker and gth. I plan to use the rest of the pack for breeding next fall. Peace sdd


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2018)

I have a Space Monkey at 51 days that has all red pistils and rapidly changing trichs. It is also using very little water. Gonna come down soon. This pheno is not a big plant nor is it a yielder but it stinks good and is sticky and quite frosty, odd buds that look almost like some pinecones 8've seen.

Three Cobra Lips vegging well after topping and will go to flower tent soon.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 20, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I have a Space Monkey at 51 days that has all red pistils and rapidly changing trichs. It is also using very little water. Gonna come down soon. This pheno is not a big plant nor is it a yielder but it stinks good and is sticky and quite frosty, odd buds that look almost like some pinecones 8've seen.
> 
> Three Cobra Lips vegging well after topping and will go to flower tent soon.


@lukio had some great looking Space Monkey similar to what you describe that finished relatively early too.


----------



## karoniates (Mar 20, 2018)

natasdaisy said:


> View attachment 4105949 chem 91 x snow lotus aka arctic fallout about 3 w yo go


Nice! hows it smell? i cant decide if i want Chem 91 skunk va X Snow Lotus or Chem 91 Skunk va X 88 G13HP


----------



## jayblaze710 (Mar 20, 2018)

karoniates said:


> Nice! hows it smell? i cant decide if i want Chem 91 skunk va X Snow Lotus or Chem 91 Skunk va X 88 G13HP


I'd personally go for the Snow Lotus cross, Moontang, if you can find it. Simply because the Snow Lotus male is gone. I'm sure they're both killer though, I haven't heard a bad thing about any of Bodhi's hashplant crosses.


----------



## karoniates (Mar 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I'd personally go for the Snow Lotus cross, Moontang, if you can find it. Simply because the Snow Lotus male is gone. I'm sure they're both killer though, I haven't heard a bad thing about any of Bodhi's hashplant crosses.


Do you think the moontang will yield as much or more than the chem kesey? i know the 88G13hp has high potency and its a high yielder, but im not too sure if the snow lotus is a high yielder or not. Thanks for the input too man


----------



## jayblaze710 (Mar 21, 2018)

karoniates said:


> Do you think the moontang will yield as much or more than the chem kesey? i know the 88G13hp has high potency and its a high yielder, but im not too sure if the snow lotus is a high yielder or not. Thanks for the input too man


Honestly, I'm not too sure. Since I only grow for personal headstash, I never pay too much attention to yields, lol. I know Bodhi always said that Snow Lotus adds "size, frost, and potency" to the crosses. I've also gathered that 88g13HP is supposed to be a heavy yielder. My *guess* would be that Chem Kesey would yield more, and would be more indica heavy. The Moontang likely has more of that sativa, uplifting side. 

Hopefully others can chime in with how Snow Lotus vs 88G13HP crosses compare yield-wise.


----------



## karoniates (Mar 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Honestly, I'm not too sure. Since I only grow for personal headstash, I never pay too much attention to yields, lol. I know Bodhi always said that Snow Lotus adds "size, frost, and potency" to the crosses. I've also gathered that 88g13HP is supposed to be a heavy yielder. My *guess* would be that Chem Kesey would yield more, and would be more indica heavy. The Moontang likely has more of that sativa, uplifting side.
> 
> Hopefully others can chime in with how Snow Lotus vs 88G13HP crosses compare yield-wise.


yea i think im gonna go with chem kesey. lol i personally dont smoke cuz it makes me borderline schitzophrenic paranoid but i love to grow. I dont smoke but even the biggest pot heads i know arent even half as knowledgeable at growing weed as i am lol. I have to grow for like 5 family members so i need good yielding strains hahha.


----------



## SativaInMind (Mar 21, 2018)

snow lotus beefs up the structure, tames wild sativas, stretches out small indicas, the snow lotus male should make the larger yielders to most crosses id believe, its potent narcotic stuff to...

Also I just want to add if you find the right plant for you, with the right cannabinoids and terpenes, possibly a cbd rich variety, you should be able to get a nice relaxing high and one that isn't anxiety inducing but rather the opposite, its all about the variety they can be vastly different. I know many canna people that have strains they just don't even like to use. In fact this was the case for dream beaver for me, but for others they would really appreciate this high...


----------



## Swamp Thing (Mar 21, 2018)

I’ve found snow lotus to be great in terms of adding a funky berry gooey stank to crosses and the 88g13/hp adds a potent hashy old school indica to crosses. Just depends what you’d like. MoonTang will be more of a funky berry Chem and Kesey will be a hashy Chem. Really preference


----------



## lukio (Mar 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> @lukio had some great looking Space Monkey similar to what you describe that finished relatively early too.


suppp! yeah monkey for the win! one big one little, just cropped both again to make sure. both are super nice but im sticking to the heavy yielding lavender gas pheno - its one my faves  

Silver Mountain up next i think....

@hillbill looking forward to seeing your Cobra Lips, ive a pack of those waiting in the fridge.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2018)

G13 x HP has been great in the Sour Butter cross and in Secret Chief at my house! Don't look for a daytime companion here though.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 21, 2018)

Space monkey coming down today at day 53.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2018)

Small Space Monkey f2 is down at 52 days and some trichs showing clear brown centers. Others go mostly cloudy with some still clear and some amber. Smells like something but nothing clear. Interesting but can't tell what. Lots of frost even on leaves. Each calyxe has a thick and heavy frosted leaf coming up around it “praying”. Wicked looking buds from that. Very gooey! Not much fade. There seems to be a very fast pheno in the Monkey fam!


----------



## eLSydDro (Mar 21, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Hello. I got 1/5 female. It stretched only 1x and was no problem. It was not bushy so I should have topped it. I feel like it was decent yield though. The buzz is relaxing exactly what I expected and had a unique smell that I never figured out. Suffice to say that jar went first over headbanger white sage and white biker and gth. I plan to use the rest of the pack for breeding next fall. Peace sdd


Wow that’s honestly what I hoped to hear!!!!! Always loved hashplant!!!!!!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Space monkey coming down today at day 53.


That could be a twin to my f2!


----------



## Rosinallday (Mar 21, 2018)

Kinky temple. Finally popped them. I'm excited to see what these can do outside. Had some C99 last year and they did great but not too much flavor...I'm thinking the temple male should add terps and stronger branching.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 21, 2018)

hillbill said:


> That could be a twin to my f2!


Yeah I will say space monkey does flower fast. I didn’t expect her to be done this quick.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 21, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Small Space Monkey f2 is down at 52 days and some trichs showing clear brown centers. Others go mostly cloudy with some still clear and some amber. Smells like something but nothing clear. Interesting but can't tell what. Lots of frost even on leaves. Each calyxe has a thick and heavy frosted leaf coming up around it “praying”. Wicked looking buds from that. Very gooey! Not much fade. There seems to be a very fast pheno in the Monkey fam!


All I’m getting off my monkey girl is lavender and chem aromas. It’s real funky but I like it.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> All I’m getting off my monkey girl is lavender and chem aromas. It’s real funky but I like it.


Can you please describe “lavender” to me? What kind of Chem?


----------



## zeeman (Mar 21, 2018)

Does anyone have info on the Congo black in Axis?


----------



## SativaInMind (Mar 21, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Can you please describe “lavender” to me? What kind of Chem?


the one pheno of space monkey I got a chance to smell, smells pretty much like lavender does, it was a bit too much lavender for me, really loud resin and covered in it... but it was just too much lavender imho


----------



## bdigi (Mar 21, 2018)

Reposting this review on chem d x ssdd for those that picked some up from glg
https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?201365456-Chem-d-x-ssdd*-testers-*-full-report


----------



## Ecafon (Mar 21, 2018)

I ended up grabbing Love Triangle(thanks to everyones description lately) and the Lucky Wookie freebie from this sale. 

I was limited on this sale as I had also just grabbed a pack of Fader Actual from Ocean Grown, and Red Vine Jackie from Maddfarmer.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 21, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Can you please describe “lavender” to me? What kind of Chem?


It’s a really sweet floral scent that I’m getting. If you ever smelled a lavender plant you’d recognize it. Then there’s a really funky chem smell is guess is coming from the Appalachia. Kinda reminds me of pipe glue that you’d use to glue pvc pipe together.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 22, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> It’s a really sweet floral scent that I’m getting. If you ever smelled a lavender plant you’d recognize it. Then there’s a really funky chem smell is guess is coming from the Appalachia. Kinda reminds me of pipe glue that you’d use to glue pvc pipe together.


Lavender is one I have real trouble identifying. Herbal Lavender smells soapy to me is all. I will check in a bit and see how the Monkey smells today.


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 22, 2018)

Goji og #1 came down yesterday. Day 66


----------



## bdigi (Mar 22, 2018)

wish i would've gone with the goji instead of the love triangle now that it's sold out


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 22, 2018)

Harvested first Jamaican hp x 88g13 at 50 days from flip.   
Smells like tropical fruits and overripe mango. Fast finisher, good yield and smell. All around decent plant. My other two look like they got a week or more to go.


----------



## natasdaisy (Mar 22, 2018)

karoniates said:


> Nice! hows it smell? i cant decide if i want Chem 91 skunk va X Snow Lotus or Chem 91 Skunk va X 88 G13HP


2 of the 3 females I had of the chem91 lotus have a tendancy to herm, and one is a low yielder wispy buds.
the best one makes big sativa colas and has a rotting mango smell/ taste.


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 22, 2018)

bdigi said:


> wish i would've gone with the goji instead of the love triangle now that it's sold out


do you have any other bodhi gear?


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 22, 2018)

I've grown out 3 hashplant crosses and they all seem so similar. I think the hashplant is very dominant and comes out on top. At least in the crosses I've done.


----------



## elkamino (Mar 22, 2018)

Chopped my SSDD @ 63 days. Third run with her and maybe my last as I’ve lots of seeds to pop! Clearly underfed this run and for some reason not as dense as the first two runs but still lotsa buttery terps. Lots of branching too, and most carried decent buds. 

I chopped two BBHPs too. Both smell great and I’m really excited about both! pix to come shortly...


----------



## Tstat (Mar 22, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Goji og #1 came down yesterday. Day 66


So mine came down yesterday and looked just like yours. At first I didn’t like the stretch and the spacing of the buds, but damn, I got a lot from the one plant this time! It grew like crazy and filled out the screen nicely. Drying now, but should be around 3 ounces...


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 22, 2018)

Purple wookie is coming down soon. Has very tiny frosty nugs on a stout frame. Smells amazing, I think floral terps are my favorite now. Has some good musky skunkiness thrown in for good measure.


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 22, 2018)

bdigi said:


> wish i would've gone with the goji instead of the love triangle now that it's sold out


You'll be glad you got Love Triangle once it's sold out.


----------



## Chef420 (Mar 22, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Purple wookie is coming down soon. Has very tiny frosty nugs on a stout frame. Smells amazing, I think floral terps are my favorite now. Has some good musky skunkiness thrown in for good measure.View attachment 4110275 View attachment 4110276 View attachment 4110278


Let me know what you think. Lovely smells off her and narcotic effects from mine.


----------



## ibitegirls (Mar 22, 2018)

bdigi said:


> wish i would've gone with the goji instead of the love triangle now that it's sold out


next best thing is to grab a Goji cross.... it might even turn out better than the original ^__^


----------



## bdigi (Mar 22, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> do you have any other bodhi gear?


first time going with bodhi. i have love triangle and chem d x ssdd.



McKringleberry said:


> You'll be glad you got Love Triangle once it's sold out.


yeah, i am reading good things like everything else coming from bhodi. just thought i'd be able to pick some goji up during the 420 sale.


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 22, 2018)

bdigi said:


> first time going with bodhi. i have love triangle and chem d x ssdd.
> 
> 
> yeah, i am reading good things like everything else coming from bhodi. just thought i'd be able to pick some goji up during the 420 sale.


Goji pairs well with other strains. I don't remember if it was this site or not but someone posted a picture of a Goji cross with a cola the size of a thigh. I'm sure there's plenty of Goji F2's floating around the forums, you shouldn't have a problem finding it


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 22, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> Let me know what you think. Lovely smells off her and narcotic effects from mine.


For sure. I'll probably run some wookie hashplant in the next couple of months also. Looking for more yield with that same floral funk.


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 22, 2018)

Tstat said:


> So mine came down yesterday and looked just like yours. At first I didn’t like the stretch and the spacing of the buds, but damn, I got a lot from the one plant this time! It grew like crazy and filled out the screen nicely. Drying now, but should be around 3 ounces...


Yup, sounds just like this one! Clones root quick, great vigor and and yielder. Im thinking about 2/2.5 oz. i keep my girls small, 1.25 sq ft and flip at 18”. 2 oz is about average. 2.5-3 i consider a good yielder. Im always tweaking things with feeding and have been trying different containers, feel like im really getting dialed in. Everythings been looking very good lately and seems like theyre bulking up alot more. Ill know in about a month!


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 22, 2018)

bdigi said:


> first time going with bodhi. i have love triangle and chem d x ssdd.
> 
> 
> yeah, i am reading good things like everything else coming from bhodi. just thought i'd be able to pick some goji up during the 420 sale.


Pm me


----------



## maxamus1 (Mar 23, 2018)

Anyone have any info on the j1 hp?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 23, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> Goji pairs well with other strains. I don't remember if it was this site or not but someone posted a picture of a Goji cross with a cola the size of a thigh.


Orange Goji aka Orgi grown by @Bakersfield


----------



## Grower899 (Mar 23, 2018)

Picked up dla 7 + lucky wookie from glg. Grabbed silver mountain and love triangle from attitude. Need to pick up another pack from glg so I get the gg4 x 3 headed dragon. 

Just dunno what to get. Narrowed it down to sakura or kailash. And cobra lips or wolf pack as the freebie. Shoot me some help!


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 23, 2018)

Finally 2 female SSDD. Day 25 from flip and what frosty girls they are already. This strain still amazes me!
Wont post pics till done.


----------



## Grower899 (Mar 23, 2018)

littlegiant said:


> Finally 2 female SSDD. Day 25 from flip and what frosty girls they are already. This strain still amazes me!
> Wont post pics till done.


I'm excited for mine. Popped 2 1 female and 1 Male. You have a journal? You're a couple weeks ahead of my ssdd.

Edit: lol I can't read "won't post pics until done"


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 23, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Appalachin superskunk should not be overlooked! A very good appy dad consideration. Granola funk may cover narcotic and the nose youre looking for? Its not the skunk va cut but clusterfunk is pretty potent. My cut needs some time to cure but if youre patient developes a nice pungent spicey diesel aroma. Yields are good too. I scrog it out and get a nice canopy of dense frosty goose eggs. I dont run it often as it likes to throw some male parts. Ive hung onto it because with patience and care its a gem. The ASS and CF are from personal experience. I have not grown out the GF. Would like to check it out but not a priority as i have a couple killer cuts of more cowbell (another good choice) the 88 g13hp crosses will bring dense nugs and uber potency to the table. Good luck making a poor choice. You could probably try and fail! Lol


about to pop an entire pack of ASS myself. Do you have any idea of how many different pheno's i'm working with, or what the flower stretch is like? Thanks! growing in soil, all NftG.


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 23, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> about to pop an entire pack of ASS myself. Do you have any idea of how many different pheno's i'm working with, or what the flower stretch is like? Thanks! growing in soil, all NftG.


Firstly, big ol nectar fam hell yeah. From what ive seen and read, there isnt a ton of variance with with ASS. Its all good though! One is on the sweeter side, id say grape jelly, with skunky funk, the other is more like what youd expect given the superskunk and tres dawg lineage. Skunk butt and gear oil. As far as stretch, they dont shoot vertically, like almost at all. Its more like blowing up a beach ball, they grow outwardly in all directions. Very little topping needed to create nice little shrubs. If you back in this thread somewhere in the first week of november i posted a pic of my buddies first grow. I got him setup, hes running the same lights as me, nftg, and a similar soil mix and i gave him a cut of my keeper ASS to run for his first flowering cycle and he did a fantastic job on it. I say to look at his because mine are scrog trained and that makes it hard to tell what they really do. His had been topped a couple times under my care and just flipped.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Mar 24, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Anyone have any info on the j1 hp?


I was curious about this one also, I believe it is (Jack Here x Skunk #1) x 88G13HP.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 24, 2018)

Cletus clem said:


> Firstly, big ol nectar fam hell yeah. From what ive seen and read, there isnt a ton of variance with with ASS. Its all good though! One is on the sweeter side, id say grape jelly, with skunky funk, the other is more like what youd expect given the superskunk and tres dawg lineage. Skunk butt and gear oil. As far as stretch, they dont shoot vertically, like almost at all. Its more like blowing up a beach ball, they grow outwardly in all directions. Very little topping needed to create nice little shrubs. If you back in this thread somewhere in the first week of november i posted a pic of my buddies first grow. I got him setup, hes running the same lights as me, nftg, and a similar soil mix and i gave him a cut of my keeper ASS to run for his first flowering cycle and he did a fantastic job on it. I say to look at his because mine are scrog trained and that makes it hard to tell what they really do. His had been topped a couple times under my care and just flipped.


Thanks for the reply! I realized after I posted that your comment was from a lil bit back. I just got excited after seeing an ASS post, lol. Great to hear, sounds like my bay 11's that I started with. The plant finished less than 2 feet tall but I pulled a qp off a single female. Wider than she was tall, but I was pretty agressive with my lst. 

I plan to top a few times, just for clones/its what i'm used to. Probably just thrice for 8 cola's each. I'm running the sample kit line (keeping it simple) plus tritons trawl, the guano tea, recharge, and I'll probably add some silica this time around. I run a 600 HID light but might be adding a few COB's in there too. Do you have any males? I'm thinking of keeping a male of ASS, purple wookie, and Bingo Pajama, so I can play around with seedmaking. 

Super excited to have some real good skunky bud again. I have 3 kinds of blue cheese, original berry, and some bad azz kush right now. I"m tired of berry fruit flavors lol.


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 24, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> Picked up dla 7 + lucky wookie from glg. Grabbed silver mountain and love triangle from attitude. Need to pick up another pack from glg so I get the gg4 x 3 headed dragon.
> 
> Just dunno what to get. Narrowed it down to sakura or kailash. And cobra lips or wolf pack as the freebie. Shoot me some help!


Kailash for sure! If I had to chose one of those freebies it'd be CL.


----------



## elkamino (Mar 24, 2018)

Been on Seed Embargo for over a year now but had to throw down for the GLG BOGO... couldn’t be more stoked lol.


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 24, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4111066
> Been on Seed Embargo for over a year now but had to throw down for the GLG BOGO... couldn’t be more stoked lol.


That Kailash is calling to me...

I've got 3 Chem D x SSDD's in flower right now in week 4-5. I'll post pics as soon as they're a little further along. 
I can tell you that they all exhibit nearly identical traits; thick-strong stems, vigorous side-branching, stretch maybe 1.5x, frost forming on upper fans, no smell on the stem or the buds yet. They look like they'll yield well.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 24, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> That Kailash is calling to me...
> 
> I've got 3 Chem D x SSDD's in flower right now in week 4-5. I'll post pics as soon as they're a little further along.
> I can tell you that they all exhibit nearly identical traits; thick-strong stems, vigorous side-branching, stretch maybe 1.5x, frost forming on upper fans, no smell on the stem or the buds yet. They look like they'll yield well.


week 4-5 & no smell on the stem rub at all, or its just an unfamiliar smell ?


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 24, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> week 4-5 & no smell on the stem rub at all, or its just an unfamiliar smell ?


If I really twist my fingers on the stem I get that classy cheesy/menthol smell but it's so faint it's hardly worth mentioning. Buds have zero odor.


----------



## zeeman (Mar 24, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4111066
> Been on Seed Embargo for over a year now but had to throw down for the GLG BOGO... couldn’t be more stoked lol.


I picked up the exact same freebies. Great minds love ssdd crosses


----------



## haoleman (Mar 24, 2018)

Getting ready for Outdoor. I'm New to Bodhi's gear and after reading this and other threads there are a few strains I can't find much about, like Wolfpack, Sour Butter, Drunken Parrot, J1-HP.

We are located in coastal PNW so a cold resistant/mold resistant early finishing strain would be preferred, but we have room for up to 6 in a greenhouse.

Any help about choosing the 6 candidates for the greenhouse and if any of the following aren't really good for outdoor. Here's what we have
Goji Og*
Jabba's Stash*
Blue Sunshine*
White Sunshine*
GG#4 x SSDD (outdoor)*
Sky Lotus
Drunken Parrot
J1-HP
Sour Butter
Wolf Pack
we also received GLG freebees from Bad Dawg Seeds
Dead Head x Long Bottom Leaf
Dead Head x 3 Headed Dragon
Brown Sugar x Long Bottom Leaf
Antonic x 3 Head
Any info would be appreciated especially flowering times or phenome traits to look for I did already pop the first 5 strains marked with (*) here's pictures of them at 1 month old in 1 gallon pots.      TIA
Haoleman


----------



## feva (Mar 24, 2018)

not much help on the info your looking for. but i like what ya got going on


----------



## Mtn man (Mar 24, 2018)

best bodhi seeds for outdoors


----------



## aaagreen (Mar 24, 2018)

Holy cow this is a great thread!


----------



## elkamino (Mar 24, 2018)

BBHP3, of 2, chopped ~65 days


----------



## elkamino (Mar 24, 2018)

BBHP2 of 2, 62 days


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 24, 2018)

elkamino said:


> BBHP3, of 2, chopped ~65 days  View attachment 4111455 View attachment 4111456 View attachment 4111457 View attachment 4111458


Gorgeous plants dude. Those macros are really good too. What are you shooting with?


----------



## elkamino (Mar 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Gorgeous plants dude. Those macros are really good too. What are you shooting with?


Thanks Red! I shot those on a Canon EOS 7D w/80-200 F4L. Off-camera flash mostly. The camera and lens are both pricy but the macros are possible with the use of cheap extension tubes ($30-ish at Amazon) that will work in any DSLR setup. They have no glass in them, they just move the lens away from the sensor, sacrificing light but enlarging the image. They are VERY hard to use since the depth of field at those magnifications is little more than a trichome deep. As such focus is the difficult thing, although so is lighting, for a number of reasons. They are limited in their use but if patient its a good way to get sharp macros without spending a lot on an expensive lens.

And to keep its Bodhi... some SSDD, chopped at 63 days


----------



## feva (Mar 24, 2018)

awesome shots elkamino. them ladies gonna be tasty.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 24, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Thanks Red! I shot those on a Canon EOS 7D w/80-200 F4L. Off-camera flash mostly. The camera and lens are both pricy but the macros are possible with the use of cheap extension tubes ($30-ish at Amazon) that will work in any DSLR setup. They have no glass in them, they just move the lens away from the sensor, sacrificing light but enlarging the image. They are VERY hard to use since the depth of field at those magnifications is little more than a trichome deep. As such focus is the difficult thing, although so is lighting, for a number of reasons. They are limited in their use but if patient its a good way to get sharp macros without spending a lot on an expensive lens.
> 
> And to keep its Bodhi... some SSDD, chopped at 63 days
> View attachment 4111504 View attachment 4111505 View attachment 4111506 View attachment 4111507 View attachment 4111508


Kinda like this? 
 
You aren't exaggerating about them being hard to use. This is where mine has spent most of its days lol.
Inspired by your shots though so I might give it another go.
In the tradition of keeping it Bodhi -I just got these today.


----------



## feva (Mar 25, 2018)

sorry for my lack of knowledge on cameras. so this extension will work on this cannon t3i i have?


----------



## elkamino (Mar 25, 2018)

feva said:


> sorry for my lack of knowledge on cameras. so this extension will work on this cannon t3i i have?


Yep


----------



## Swamp Thing (Mar 25, 2018)

Silver Lotus

Dragonsblood Hashplant peaking in from behind


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 25, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> View attachment 4112063 Silver Lotus
> 
> Dragonsblood Hashplant peaking in from behind


Word has gotten back to me that my Dank Zappa i grew from bodhi has been putting people down. 1988G-13/Hashplant X Udub which is a black hashplant taken from the Univ. of Washington. I have to take pinch hits because it makes my heart race even after a 1 year cure. It must have the actual g-13 gene for real.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 26, 2018)

Trimming up the space monkey. She is extra funky and loud as fuck. Grapefruity fuely pine funk. Maybe a hint of lavender. She’s wreaking havoc on my scissors.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 26, 2018)

My f2 Monkey buds stick to everything. Scissors, fingers, pie tin, other buds and anything else it meets. It's loud and I can feel it in my nose but it’s UFO (Unidentified F...ing Odor) right now. 

Nice Monkey there!


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 26, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My f2 Monkey buds stick to everything. Scissors, fingers, pie tin, other buds and anything else it meets. It's loud and I can feel it in my nose but it’s UFO (Unidentified F...ing Odor) right now.
> 
> Nice Monkey there!


Thanks yeah these are my first bodhi buds so I’m pretty stoked with the turnout. My pheno didn’t yield super high but I just put her clone into flower yesterday bigger pot longer veg and topped 3 times. Also have 1 new pheno of space monkey a week into flower as well.


----------



## Nu-Be (Mar 26, 2018)

*For Science*™


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 27, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> View attachment 4112601
> 
> *For Science*™


Man, you are doing it right. I see a grip of seeds in your future


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Mar 27, 2018)

Soul Mate (Goji Pinesole x Wookie 15) aprox 2 weeks flowering, looks like I have 2 phenos going on here. Similar to the two males I flowered earlier, one quite short and tight internodes, the other tall and a bit stretchy.

I'm assuming this stretchy one will be Goji dom...?
 
 

and the stockier one more of a Wookie leaner maybe?
 
 

looking forward to them both regardless! 
These things had some monster fan leaves in veg too, at one point there was a fan leaf that was longer than the plant was tall!


----------



## karoniates (Mar 27, 2018)

elkamino said:


> BBHP3, of 2, chopped ~65 days  View attachment 4111455 View attachment 4111456 View attachment 4111457 View attachment 4111458


what strain is bbhp? is it boysenberry 88g13 hp? sorry in advance if thats a dumb question lol nice sunshine daydream too btw


----------



## karoniates (Mar 27, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Soul Mate (Goji Pinesole x Wookie 15) aprox 2 weeks flowering, looks like I have 2 phenos going on here. Similar to the two males I flowered earlier, one quite short and tight internodes, the other tall and a bit stretchy.
> 
> I'm assuming this stretchy one will be Goji dom...?
> View attachment 4112663
> ...


Damn that seems like a killer combo. You should do a flowering diary man, i feel like there is no info on Soul Mate.


----------



## Serva (Mar 27, 2018)

karoniates said:


> what strain is bbhp? is it boysenberry 88g13 hp? sorry in advance if thats a dumb question lol nice sunshine daydream too btw


Blueberry Hashplant (Blue Dream x 88 G13 HP)

Blue dream, the queen of California outdoor cannabis gets a heavy duty hashplant makeover. Shorter flowering time and bushy frame make this a beautiful new version from the blue dream family. Blueberry pine hash funk muffins on the nose and palette. Full power, soaring mind and relaxed body. Dripping crystals, hefty yields, happy farmers agree she performs indoors and out.

TASTE / FLAVOUR Blueberry, Pine
EFFECT Body, Head, Relaxing


----------



## karoniates (Mar 27, 2018)

Anyone grow Blue Sunshine (Blue Dream X Sunshine Daydream) yet? seems like its probably one of the most blueberry flavored strains available right now but i cant find grow reports on it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 27, 2018)

ECSD X UZBekistan



As legend has it, bodhis proteges made this and.never released it. Not sure if m/f..


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 27, 2018)

Wow , bodhi has some nice gear , looks like it’s hard to find a dud . 
I’m putting together a list for 420sales 
Can someone recommend a good kush ? 
Or something indica dom, dense n frosty ? 
Tend to like fast flowering strains .


----------



## elkamino (Mar 27, 2018)

Serva said:


> Blueberry Hashplant (Blue Dream x 88 G13 HP)
> 
> Blue dream, the queen of California outdoor cannabis gets a heavy duty hashplant makeover. Shorter flowering time and bushy frame make this a beautiful new version from the blue dream family. Blueberry pine hash funk muffins on the nose and palette. Full power, soaring mind and relaxed body. Dripping crystals, hefty yields, happy farmers agree she performs indoors and out.
> 
> ...


Lol thanks for posting Bodhis description... yes by BBHP I meant the Blueberry Hashplant. Just 1 week into cure I’m thinking his “blueberry pine hash funk muffins” has a very good Chance of being spot on for both but especially the better of my two similar Phenos. The nose is still changing daily but B’s description sounds likely to be accurate once cured. 

I’ve 6 more beans left and will likely F2 both these ladies... a couple members have asked and I should get to it this fall.

Here’s another shot of #3, the more stanky and crystal coated of the two


----------



## jayblaze710 (Mar 28, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Wow , bodhi has some nice gear , looks like it’s hard to find a dud .
> I’m putting together a list for 420sales
> Can someone recommend a good kush ?
> Or something indica dom, dense n frosty ?
> Tend to like fast flowering strains .


I’d look at Bodhi’s 88g13HP crosses if you’re looking for a good, strong indica. You’ve got plenty of choices, it’s been crossed with Bubba Katsu, Loompa’s Headband, WiFi 43, Hollywood Pure Kush, and plenty of others. 

I personally chose Black Triangle which is Triangle Kush x 88g13HP, because I’ve heard it throws some very strong OG phenos.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Mar 28, 2018)

karoniates said:


> Damn that seems like a killer combo. You should do a flowering diary man, i feel like there is no info on Soul Mate.


Same here, it's been tough finding a lot of info, there's some in this thread if you search back for it though.
I may start a journal for flowering, or possibly just do 'grow review' after its done. Either way I'll be taking plenty of pics and keeping notes 

I remember being stuck on which strains to choose for my first Bodhi grow, as I wanted something with his snow lotus and appy and then I spotted "Goji x wookie" and I was sold!!!


----------



## Craigson (Mar 28, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> View attachment 4112601
> 
> *For Science*™


Im going to share the love too    starting a run in may.
Cant decide what to run for an open pollination out of these three.
What do the bodhites want to see?


----------



## kona gold (Mar 28, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> View attachment 4112601
> 
> *For Science*™


What type of science are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## kona gold (Mar 28, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Thanks Red! I shot those on a Canon EOS 7D w/80-200 F4L. Off-camera flash mostly. The camera and lens are both pricy but the macros are possible with the use of cheap extension tubes ($30-ish at Amazon) that will work in any DSLR setup. They have no glass in them, they just move the lens away from the sensor, sacrificing light but enlarging the image. They are VERY hard to use since the depth of field at those magnifications is little more than a trichome deep. As such focus is the difficult thing, although so is lighting, for a number of reasons. They are limited in their use but if patient its a good way to get sharp macros without spending a lot on an expensive lens.
> 
> And to keep its Bodhi... some SSDD, chopped at 63 days
> View attachment 4111504 View attachment 4111505 View attachment 4111506 View attachment 4111507 View attachment 4111508



Looks like you have a really good pheno of SSDD!!
Beautiful job!
Is that the pheno that is berry kushy?


----------



## Nu-Be (Mar 28, 2018)

kona gold said:


> What type of science are you trying to accomplish?


The science of sharing.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 28, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> The science of sharing.
> 
> View attachment 4113178
> 
> View attachment 4113179


That's awesome!!
But what I should have said was, are you doing an open pollination, with all the different males?
Nice males by the way!


----------



## zeeman (Mar 28, 2018)

karoniates said:


> Anyone grow Blue Sunshine (Blue Dream X Sunshine Daydream) yet? seems like its probably one of the most blueberry flavored strains available right now but i cant find grow reports on it.


I have it in veg now. Very Sativa growth structure on all 6 females I have


----------



## elkamino (Mar 28, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Looks like you have a really good pheno of SSDD!!
> Beautiful job!
> Is that the pheno that is berry kushy?


It has some BERRY(lol) while in flower but in cure it’s all butter! Buttery baked goods


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 28, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Im going to share the love too View attachment 4113143 View attachment 4113144 View attachment 4113145 starting a run in may.
> Cant decide what to run for an open pollination out of these three.
> What do the bodhites want to see?


BAx88 
I have some landrace BA in veg now


----------



## karoniates (Mar 28, 2018)

zeeman said:


> I have it in veg now. Very Sativa growth structure on all 6 females I have


Awesome! think you can keep me updated on how it grows?


----------



## karoniates (Mar 28, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Same here, it's been tough finding a lot of info, there's some in this thread if you search back for it though.
> I may start a journal for flowering, or possibly just do 'grow review' after its done. Either way I'll be taking plenty of pics and keeping notes
> 
> I remember being stuck on which strains to choose for my first Bodhi grow, as I wanted something with his snow lotus and appy and then I spotted "Goji x wookie" and I was sold!!!


lol i think everyone has the same problem when it comes to bodhi, it takes forever to decide what to get since every strain seems like the best strain ever. Did you grow those Goji X wookie seeds yet? I think i might get that strain


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 28, 2018)

elkamino said:


> It has some BERRY(lol) while in flower but in cure it’s all butter! Buttery baked goods


Ya bro, I had that buttery coat your tongue spread it on an english muffin pheno and gave it to a buddy. Its gone now. Have 2 in flower now. 1 very berry and the other cant put a description on it yet Frosty and looking forward to it.


----------



## zeeman (Mar 29, 2018)

karoniates said:


> Awesome! think you can keep me updated on how it grows?


For sure! I’m planning on flowering them in the next week or so.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Mar 29, 2018)

karoniates said:


> lol i think everyone has the same problem when it comes to bodhi, it takes forever to decide what to get since every strain seems like the best strain ever. Did you grow those Goji X wookie seeds yet? I think i might get that strain


Yeh, they are the ones I have going now, in previous pics
Started to get a bit more of a noticeable smell today while watering, and I think one of them is going to be quite potent! Fingers crossed


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 29, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> They finish around 9 weeks. Some I pushed a lil longer but didn’t need it View attachment 4107928


Thanks for the info and beauty nug shot. 
The Lemon Lotus is going to be my first bodhi experience .
Cheers


----------



## Ecafon (Mar 29, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Im going to share the love too View attachment 4113143 View attachment 4113144 View attachment 4113145 starting a run in may.
> Cant decide what to run for an open pollination out of these three.
> What do the bodhites want to see?


My vote would be the lucky charms for an open pollination.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Mar 29, 2018)

Final Moontang pics before harvest


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Mar 29, 2018)

Dream Beaver pre harvest


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Mar 29, 2018)

Some Goji and Dream Lotus finished flower ready to jar up


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Mar 29, 2018)

Ordered some Triple Goddess ( 3 Kings O.G X Snow Lotus) and Uplift ( Hells Angels O.G x Snow Lotus ) for next outdoor season,anyone had any experience with them ?


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 30, 2018)

i know veg pics are boring, but hey its the start of the season for me. mostly bodhi except for a pair of fruity pebbles og & some pairs of gorrilla bubbles bx's 2,3,4.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Mar 30, 2018)

This one didnt get to the size I thought it might but it ended up yielding alright and has a really nice smell to it,a little bit of spice and incense and a solid high it’s one of my favourites 
Silver Lotus


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 30, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Dream Beaver pre harvest
> View attachment 4113865


I haven't copped beans in a couple years but Dream Beaver was one of my favs.. I really enjoyed that and Jabbas stash. Dont seem to get as much luv as SSDD or Goji but i got lots of awesome phenos from them.


----------



## feva (Mar 30, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> This one didnt get to the size I thought it might but it ended up yielding alright and has a really nice smell to it,a little bit of spice and incense and a solid high it’s one of my favourites
> Silver Lotus
> View attachment 4114041 View attachment 4114044 View attachment 4114042


the silver lotus is nice but im really diggin that spider web lol


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 30, 2018)

So it looks like I get to keep a male to play around with making some seeds. I have Purple Wookie, ASS, and Bingo Pajama. I think I"ll only have space for one, but I 'll be able to use some pollin now, and freeze some for the future too. Would any of these be better suited than the others for finding a good male? Thanks. 

edit: also, once I identify a keeper male, can I just remove it and flip to flower immedietly to harvest pollen? I dont think I'll be able to keep it around, just a single harvest and I'll have to kill him off to make space for a new male for new projects. Possibly.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 30, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> This one didnt get to the size I thought it might but it ended up yielding alright and has a really nice smell to it,a little bit of spice and incense and a solid high it’s one of my favourites
> Silver Lotus
> View attachment 4114041 View attachment 4114044 View attachment 4114042


Beautiful plant pics and that's pretty cool how nature has taken care of your IPM for ya!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Mar 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Beautiful plant pics and that's pretty cool how nature has taken care of your IPM for ya!


This was my first time growing out Bodhi strains and I’m super impressed by the fungal and insect resistance that they have shown.The Snow Lotus crosses in my view produce close to the perfect plants for outdoor growing.


----------



## elkamino (Mar 30, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> ...Snow Lotus crosses... produce close to the perfect plants for outdoor growing.


* Noted. 




...along with the size & success of your grow.


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 30, 2018)

Silver Lotus was my first Bodhi strain and I loved it. This time around I am trying out some More Cowbell. I usually veg for two months but these had to wait a little longer to hit flower cause of some really really long flowering chucks I grew. This is about 1 week from flip. Weird straggler on the side is an em dog x foo dog.


----------



## Highsince76 (Mar 31, 2018)

Not sure how the Monkey got such a reputation for being so stinky and smelly.

Mine doesn't smell bad!

Honest.


Day 56
3000k veros @ 300 watts
Living organic soil mix
First time running Bodhi.


----------



## elkamino (Mar 31, 2018)

Highsince76 said:


> Not sure how the Monkey got such a reputation for being so stinky and smelly.
> 
> Mine doesn't smell bad!
> 
> ...


Doesn’t smell bad? What does it smell like? I’ve a few seedlings that are just up and am getting curious!!


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 31, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Doesn’t smell bad? What does it smell like? I’ve a few seedlings that are just up and am getting curious!!


My lone lady has a real chem funk with the pine gg4 notes in there. She had some light lavender and berry tones in mid to late flower but now she’s all funk that she’s in jars. My buddy pressed my trim the other day just tried a space monkey dab earlier today it was tasty and nice high.


----------



## Highsince76 (Mar 31, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Doesn’t smell bad? What does it smell like? I’ve a few seedlings that are just up and am getting curious!!


You will probably be wise to go by others description on the nose end of it.
My sense of smell is not the best to say the least. I'm cursed with bad sinuses.

But for what it's worth, there's three monkeys packed in a 4 x 4; and what I'm picking up on is mostly sweet, with some hints of spice or maybe lavender thrown in. 
Very good smelling, and rather pleasant to me. I like it!

I'm not picking up on any chems or fuel, anything like that.
But that's just me.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 31, 2018)

Always present in Monkey aroma here is cedar.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 31, 2018)

Time Bandit.


----------



## SirChocolopousRex (Apr 1, 2018)

That Time Bandit looks amazing! Any info on it? What is the smell like? I just popped a few seeds of it myself and it doesn't seem like there is much out there about it yet.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 1, 2018)

7 Space Monkey F2s have hit the paper towel so as to hit solo cup dirt on Tuesday! Space Monkey f2 bud in the Flowermate MiniX and 3 Cobra Lips to 10/14 flower tent. That's the most Bodhi day I’ve had in a while.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 1, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 7 Space Monkey F2s have hit the paper towel so as to hit solo cup dirt on Tuesday! Space Monkey f2 bud in the Flowermate MiniX and 3 Cobra Lips to 10/14 flower tent. That's the most Bodhi day I’ve had in a while.


Sure wish you’d post pics bill!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 1, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Sure wish you’d post pics bill!


Just in unfree USA state. Terrible at taking pics also and never posted a picture of anything on any forum anywhere. I’ve been fishing seriously for over fifty years and I don't think I have fifty pictures of fish. I could paint a picture better of a bud than I could take a picture of it.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 2, 2018)

in a perfect world i'll get two boys & two girls


----------



## Tstat (Apr 2, 2018)

Look what the Easter bunny left me!


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 2, 2018)

I've just seen Twin Flame (goji B cut x Wookie 15) on glg.
I have a pack of Soul Mate (goji pinesol x wookie 15). 

Can anyone shed some light on the goji b cut? 
I'm wondering if I should grab some twin flame, f2 them and then cross those with my soulmate f2s?


----------



## Shmozz (Apr 2, 2018)

Got 2 Snow Lotus BX (front) and a Legend OG x Wookie (back). Really have given me no problems. The Legend is growing like a champ, just starting to stretch in week 2 of flower and both the snow Lotus are very squat. Most be snow lotus leaners more than the Goji mom.

My cherry sunshine, and apollo 11 f4 were all males. Oh well, I'll try them again some time soon.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 2, 2018)

SirChocolopousRex said:


> That Time Bandit looks amazing! Any info on it? What is the smell like? I just popped a few seeds of it myself and it doesn't seem like there is much out there about it yet.


Yeah, Bodhi did a great job with these. 
I ended up with two females from a half pack of seeds. One is short and squat and the one in the pic above is tall and stretchy. Both frost monsters but the taller one doesn't yield well. The shorter one is my favorite of the two.
I think you'll like it. I didn't do a stem rub when I took these pics but they're almost ready to harvest and I'll get a better report up on these soon.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 2, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> View attachment 4115793 Got 2 Snow Lotus BX (front) and a Legend OG x Wookie (back). Really have given me no problems. The Legend is growing like a champ, just starting to stretch in week 2 of flower and both the snow Lotus are very squat. Most be snow lotus leaners more than the Goji mom.
> 
> My cherry sunshine, and apollo 11 f4 were all males. Oh well, I'll try them again some time soon.


was there anything special about the males that you remember?


----------



## Shmozz (Apr 2, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> was there anything special about the males that you remember?


The Cherry sunshine had a great smell. Very vigorous, and I'm bummed it turned into a male. The Apollo was a clear sativa. Very thin blades and also extremely vigorous, but showed sex before I even flipped to 12/12. 

Had a male of the legend that was very close to the female in appearance. Just no room for males at this point or I'd contemplate f2's. Overall these legend x wookies have been stellar. They're outgrowing everything else


----------



## elkamino (Apr 2, 2018)

Blueberry Hashplant


----------



## elkamino (Apr 2, 2018)

SSDD 1, Fiskars 0


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 2, 2018)

Does anyone know if BBHP is available anywhere? I checked GLG and didnt see it listed.


----------



## Shmozz (Apr 2, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Does anyone know if BBHP is available anywhere? I checked GLG and didnt see it listed.


There were only 4-5 packs that popped up when it last restocked. I had to grab one. Definitely killer smoke... And makes some knock out edibles. If you see it, grab it. If I ever get around to f2's I'll try and spread the love. Still have half a pack


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 2, 2018)

elkamino said:


> SSDD 1, Fiskars 0
> 
> View attachment 4115863 View attachment 4115864 View attachment 4115865


I love those macro shots!!!


----------



## elkamino (Apr 2, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Does anyone know if BBHP is available anywhere? I checked GLG and didnt see it listed.


I plan on finding a boy in my last 6 beans and F2ing this girl this fall


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Apr 2, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Does anyone know if BBHP is available anywhere? I checked GLG and didnt see it listed.


I saw them last week listed on Seed Vault.

Also I have never ordered from SVoC so I don’t know if them being listed means they are available. They also have things like Sunshine 4 and Goji listed which are gone everywhere else as well.


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 2, 2018)

SVOC is super lazy about updating their stock list


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 3, 2018)

SVoC will not even confirm through email what they have in stock. They require you to send in a list of your first choice picks and then alternate picks. I have bought tons of seeds through them and everything went awesome but this is the one part of the process I was never fond of.


----------



## Ecafon (Apr 3, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> SVoC will not even confirm through email what they have in stock. They require you to send in a list of your first choice picks and then alternate picks. I have bought tons of seeds through them and everything went awesome but this is the one part of the process I was never fond of.


That and a few other reasons is why I'll never order from SVoC.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 3, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> SVoC will not even confirm through email what they have in stock. They require you to send in a list of your first choice picks and then alternate picks. I have bought tons of seeds through them and everything went awesome but this is the one part of the process I was never fond of.


Ya, that "alternative list" thing is kinda lame. I want what I order, not whatever they have left in stock and decide to give me. If I wanted to gamble, Id play the lotto and have a chance at an actual payoff.


----------



## Tstat (Apr 3, 2018)

So, I finally decided to get organized (yet again!). I started juggling too many strains and crosses and I was unable to scientifically choose the best moms, etc. Just too much, too many seeds, etc. I was overwhelmed.
So, now every plant that comes out of the cloner will get entered into the spreadsheet and tracked.





And I also figured I would organize my seed collection and catalog that as well:





The final sheet will have proven keepers:





Yea, nothing ground breaking and I'm sure many of you guys and gals track your grows. This is a big step for me, though, lol!


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 3, 2018)

Looks great. I have been keeping a simple text doc with everything i have. Each strain gets notes added, quantities changed as I flower out. My biggest issue is space or to be more specific not enough of it. I am starting to question my logic of making F2's of everything I grow. So far I have done that but I may just grow half a pack and decide from there.


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 3, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> Looks great. I have been keeping a simple text doc with everything i have. Each strain gets notes added, quantities changed as I flower out. My biggest issue is space or to be more specific not enough of it. I am starting to question my logic of making F2's of everything I grow. So far I have done that but I may just grow half a pack and decide from there.


Space! I need a lot of it! So many strains and so little space. Looking into some acreage right now.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 4, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> I am starting to question my logic of making F2's of everything I grow. So far I have done that but I may just grow half a pack and decide from there.


 dont question it, preservation purposes indeed are great. i am attempting to do exactly the same thing, i have packs of secret chief, blueberry hashplant, dream beaver, cherry hashplant & a few others that can no longer be sourced for non ransom prices. so the few seeds in those packs wont be touched until i can diligently make f2's. keep on rocking with what you're doing.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 4, 2018)

I've got three love triangles about 45 days into flower, all three look nice but one is a low yielding snow lotus pheno that I have seen a couple times in packs of goji great smoke and fast flower but doesn't yield enough to make it worth it so won't be keeping clones of that but the other two look very promising.
Smell is definitely predominantly TK in both of these, the top one stretched a little more than I expected, the bottom one branched out and stayed relatively stretch free. Both will be kept around for at least a few runs.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 4, 2018)

I blew it on the freebies I wanted, too late, but still got some more SSDD, for future experiments, lol!

Got a Space Monkey at 19 days. She was slow to show any flowers, but she's starting to spit trichs. First time in coco, it's hard to keep up with the growth... I'm just hoping the stretch is over, she doesn't have much headroom left!
   

Just harvested SSDD!


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 4, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> First time in coco, it's hard to keep up with the growth...


 i am a recent coco convert also(canna bricks) in the last 8 months. the combo of coco & airpots/rootbuilders is amazing.


----------



## Tstat (Apr 4, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> i am a recent coco convert also(canna bricks) in the last 8 months. the combo of coco & airpots/rootbuilders is amazing.


Since I always question my techniques and think I can do better, I too have been thinking about coco. Right now I’m in RDWC Undercurrent 6xl style with a screen.

My “problem” is I grow several strains at the same time and rotate for a perpetual type thing. I sometimes think it’s hard to dial in and some do great while others may suffer. I really think some of my crosses just don’t like the system. But then I see Goji and Crit Kush just killing it...


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 4, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Since I always question my techniques and think I can do better, I too have been thinking about coco. Right now I’m in RDWC Undercurrent 6xl style with a screen.
> 
> My “problem” is I grow several strains at the same time and rotate for a perpetual type thing. I sometimes think it’s hard to dial in and some do great while others may suffer. I really think some of my crosses just don’t like the system. But then I see Goji and Crit Kush just killing it...


While coco is great, it will not yield like a dialed in RDWC, nothing will. You are correct on trying to run too many strains in that system though. Some plants like different things and since that system is all linked together sharing the water it can be tough. I'd say make your runs with fewer strains in that system. I love RDWC. When dialed in it is just ridiculous what you can produce. I was getting 1.75-2.25 lbs per plant off my plants in that system the last time I ran it. Even with a super fast 2 week veg you can pull 8-12 ounces per plant easily. Coco is great too, much better production than soil, they just get a lot more air to the roots which makes more explosive growth. The key to coco is flushing, they can get salt build up a lot faster than soil so you have to pay attention to it. I wouldn't recommend keeping mothers in coco.


----------



## Tstat (Apr 4, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Even with a super fast 2 week veg you can pull 8-12 ounces per plant easily.


What strain(s) produce that? Huge amount of light? I mean, my best yielder (Critical Kush) can give me 3-4 ounces per plant with a 3 week veg, and I thought that was great. Seriously, I mean that just sounds unbelievable. If you can do that, please tell me how it can be achieved!


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 4, 2018)

Tstat said:


> What strain(s) produce that? Huge amount of light? I mean, my best yielder (Critical Kush) can give me 3-4 ounces per plant with a 3 week veg, and I thought that was great. Seriously, I mean that just sounds unbelievable. If you can do that, please tell me how it can be achieved!


How much light are you using? Light is the key. I prefer 600 watt lights over 1000 watts due to better penetration and less chance of burning plants. YMMV. We did a lot of testing though and came to like 600's better. I put them down the middle and around the outsides. Blast them from every angle if possible. My biggest yields came from Brainfreeze but I believe any strain that is at least an average or above average yielder can easily generate a half pound harvest on 2-3 week veg with good light. I also learned along the way that it's better to put at least 2 plants per bucket/tub in case of a runt, you're guaranteed production that way per site. So with 2 plants you should easily hit your number.


----------



## Tstat (Apr 4, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> How much light are you using?


800 watts of COB, 7x3 space. 2-3 plants per tote. 
BTW, my other high yielder is Goji OG, but it grows WAY different than the CK...


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 4, 2018)

Tstat said:


> 800 watts of COB, 7x3 space. 2-3 plants per tote.
> BTW, my other high yielder is Goji OG, but it grows WAY different than the CK...


I have never run LEDs but I don't think they can produce like 600 and 1000 watt HIDs. Although you probably get better gram per watt ratios with LEDs.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 4, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I don't think they can produce like 600 and 1000 watt HIDs. Although you probably get better gram per watt ratios with LEDs.


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 4, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


>


Lol, what?


----------



## Tstat (Apr 4, 2018)

I used to run 2000 watts of HPS. My goal was to be more efficient, lower my electric bill, and get rid of all that heat in the summer. I will say my high yielders (to me, lol) do just as good if not better with the LEDs.

I'm just shocked at your numbers. When I cut a CK or Goji, I am beyond psyched to get 2 plus ounces. These are not trees, they only get 3-4 feet high...


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 4, 2018)

Tstat said:


> I used to run 2000 watts of HPS. My goal was to be more efficient, lower my electric bill, and get rid of all that heat in the summer. I will say my high yielders (to me, lol) do just as good if not better with the LEDs.
> 
> I'm just shocked at your numbers. When I cut a CK or Goji, I am beyond psyched to get 2 plus ounces. These are not trees, they only get 3-4 feet high...


Maybe you need another LED in there if you want more yield. I'm not familiar at all with LEDs. Something doesn't sound right though. I can get 2 ounces a plant in a 2 gallon pot of soil on a 3 week veg. RDWC is explosive in comparison. You either need more food, more air stones or more light. Something seems off. Or maybe you need bigger return lines to keep the water/food flowing around faster. My system uses 3" pipes.


----------



## zeeman (Apr 4, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I blew it on the freebies I wanted, too late, but still got some more SSDD, for future experiments, lol!View attachment 4116551
> 
> Got a Space Monkey at 19 days. She was slow to show any flowers, but she's starting to spit trichs. First time in coco, it's hard to keep up with the growth... I'm just hoping the stretch is over, she doesn't have much headroom left!
> View attachment 4116552 View attachment 4116553 View attachment 4116554 View attachment 4116555
> ...


That Jamaican hp cross is legit. Rotting Pineapple hash


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 5, 2018)

all Bodhi gear....Lucky charms, Kalifornia, a11g, dream beaver, guava hashplant, afgooey dragonblood, strawberry milk, some OMG crosses, and some other mixes I made with his gear....1800 watts of cobs....much better than the 1000 watt hps' I used to have....


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 5, 2018)

ssdd stretches quite a bit huh? i'm going to have do some space management with the one i've got.i see a couple of you just harvested,got a rough day count of when you took em down?
ive got black raspberry and bingo p in solos currently.just germed monday.the br threw tails really quick and broke ground with a lot of vigor.
ive got some finished cocoon pics i'll post up in a bit.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 5, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> got a rough day count of when you took em down?


Ive chopped at 63 days but definitely could chop earlier. In 3 runs my butter pheno hasn’t stretched much but i LST her out into many colas which I believe reduces stretch... or perhaps just dilutes it evenly


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 5, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Ive chopped at 63 days but definitely could chop earlier. In 3 runs my butter pheno hasn’t stretched much but i LST her out into many colas which I believe reduces stretch... or perhaps just dilutes it evenlyView attachment 4117205


good lord that's a lot of tops there!nice looking plant.that bud pic was frosty af! i'm weighing branches down a bit to control the stretch,as well as opening up the middle.those middle/inside branches really exploded with growth.a bit ugly rt now but should fill in with a little time.i'm at day 11 since flip.i've got my eye on this ssdd,i've read they can be a tad finicky.i'm hoping for that blueberry muffin pheno...
thanks for the info

cocoon


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 5, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Ive chopped at 63 days but definitely could chop earlier. In 3 runs my butter pheno hasn’t stretched much but i LST her out into many colas which I believe reduces stretch... or perhaps just dilutes it evenlyView attachment 4117205


That right there.. is a plant my friend  Well fukn done!!


----------



## Serva (Apr 5, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> ssdd stretches quite a bit huh? i'm going to have do some space management with the one i've got.i see a couple of you just harvested,got a rough day count of when you took em down?
> ive got black raspberry and bingo p in solos currently.just germed monday.the br threw tails really quick and broke ground with a lot of vigor.
> ive got some finished cocoon pics i'll post up in a bit.


I had 5 SSDD plants, 2 stretched heavily 200-300%, rest was 50-100%. I tried single topping, mainlining, just some random training, cropping, nothing helped me with the stretchy one  But great smoke! You can already see the bigger node spacing in veg, lanky plants. Harvested mine between day 60-70, lately I did a second harvest with 10 days delay and it tastes better/stronger than the main colas...


----------



## elkamino (Apr 5, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> good lord that's a lot of tops there!nice looking plant.that bud pic was frosty af! i'm weighing branches down a bit to control the stretch,as well as opening up the middle.those middle/inside branches really exploded with growth.a bit ugly rt now but should fill in with a little time.i'm at day 11 since flip.i've got my eye on this ssdd,i've read they can be a tad finicky.i'm hoping for that blueberry muffin pheno...
> thanks for the info
> 
> cocoon
> View attachment 4117211





blowincherrypie said:


> That right there.. is a plant my friend  Well fukn done!!


Thanks! I got all those tops partly because she’s a reveg lol. But I also have LEDs that aren’t overpowered, so I train all the buds to be the same distance away from the lights. And this pheno puts real nice buds on EVERY branch. 

I find the SSDD finicky to being too wet, she droops. She also yellows earlier than other strains in the same soil, but still yields well. This run a Mexican bat shat on her when she started yellowing at week 5.5, didn’t seem to do much for the yellowing but burnt the tips a wee bit. Whatever she’s already a tasty smoke 3 weeks from chop.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 6, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I have never run LEDs but I don't think they can produce like 600 and 1000 watt HIDs. Although you probably get better gram per watt ratios with LEDs.


Let me try to run this post through the “Logic Filter”!


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 6, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Thanks! I got all those tops partly because she’s a reveg lol. But I also have LEDs that aren’t overpowered, so I train all the buds to be the same distance away from the lights. And this pheno puts real nice buds on EVERY branch.
> 
> I find the SSDD finicky to being too wet, she droops. She also yellows earlier than other strains in the same soil, but still yields well. This run a Mexican bat shat on her when she started yellowing at week 5.5, didn’t seem to do much for the yellowing but burnt the tips a wee bit. Whatever she’s already a tasty smoke 3 weeks from chop.


ive noticed that droop as well as tops curling a bit with overwatering.such a fine line with that one.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 6, 2018)

Looks like at least 6/7 f2 Monkeys are up in solo cups. My first f2 is so loud and proud and I had to do it again! Got 1 male Cobra Lips down and hoping on 2! Very bushy and strong plants now.


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 6, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Let me try to run this post through the “Logic Filter”!


Don't be rude. I've been in this business for over 20 years and up until very recently you could never have a serious conversation debating HID vs led when it comes to real production.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 6, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Don't be rude. I've been in this business for over 20 years and up until very recently you could never have a serious conversation debating HID vs led when it comes to real production.


Read your post please.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 6, 2018)

elkamino said:


> I find the SSDD finicky to being too wet, she droops. She also yellows earlier than other strains in the same soil, but still yields well. This run a Mexican bat shat on her when she started yellowing at week 5.5, didn’t seem to do much for the yellowing but burnt the tips a wee bit. Whatever she’s already a tasty smoke 3 weeks from chop.


Blueberry. Also will be sensitive to too much N giving claw not droop.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Blueberry. Also will be sensitive to too much N giving claw not droop.


 Are you saying this is a classic trait of blueberry Strains? I’ve read that blueberry is a finicky strain but haven’t heard why or in what way


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 6, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Are you saying this is a classic trait of blueberry Strains? I’ve read that blueberry is a finicky strain but haven’t heard why or in what way


It absolutely is a classic trait of the original blueberry. I am guessing that is exactly what he is saying. If not it is exactly what I am saying  
It is finicky to over fert especially N and is also very finicky with over watering. All that being said once it is dialed in it absolutely still holds its own and deserves the reputation it has.
Cheers


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 6, 2018)

Damn straight ^ "Ain't no woman out there perfect" Blueberry, Skunk, Afghani, Haze, Cookies, OGK, GG#4, Sourdiesel, Chemdog...all permanent classics and outstanding in their own right, but all have ups and downs and little quirks.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 6, 2018)

pleiadian love nest, is this a trait of the vietnamese mother or the kashmir father ? or nothing to be concerned about ? never seen dual crossing cotyledons


----------



## elkamino (Apr 6, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> pleiadian love nest, is this a trait of the vietnamese mother or the kashmir father ? or nothing to be concerned about ? never seen dual crossing cotyledons View attachment 4117848


An auspicious beginning no doubt!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 6, 2018)

Don't see anybody giving love to the Sky Lotus but I just ran 4, got 2 females. Out of the 2 females one was indica dom and the other sativa dom. Chopped the indica a few weeks ago but the sativa is still going. Both plants smell like straight up pine sol and the smoke is the same. Good stuff though.. indica dom is really stoney so far. Really interested to see what the sativa dom high is like. Great strain - was my first Bodhi strain and I still got 4 seeds left for another run. Prob gonna f2 them to make more seeds. Might post some pics later. Stinkiest I've ever ran tho.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 6, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Don't see anybody giving love to the Sky Lotus but I just ran 4, got 2 females. Out of the 2 females one was indica dom and the other sativa dom. Chopped the indica a few weeks ago but the sativa is still going. Both plants smell like straight up pine sol and the smoke is the same. Good stuff though.. indica dom is really stoney so far. Really interested to see what the sativa dom high is like. Great strain - was my first Bodhi strain and I still got 4 seeds left for another run. Prob gonna f2 them to make more seeds. Might post some pics later. Stinkiest I've ever ran tho.


Really appreciate this report. I would be sold if pics are good. I really like the terp profile you describe. How is the frost on it in comparison to say cookies and OGK?


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Really appreciate this report. I would be sold if pics are good. I really like the terp profile you describe. How is the frost on it in comparison to say cookies and OGK?


I haven't ran either of those but from the pics I've seen it's pretty close as far as frost. The sativa dom is more frosty than the indica. Looks like it's been rolled in sugar.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 6, 2018)

BTW this is the Sky Lotus version 2 I'm talking about. It's Skywalker OG x Snow Lotus.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 6, 2018)

I was definitely looking at the other and trying to figure out where the hell the pine came from lol  Figured maybe it was just one of those crosses where weird things happen.


----------



## McKringleberry (Apr 7, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Thanks! I got all those tops partly because she’s a reveg lol. But I also have LEDs that aren’t overpowered, so I train all the buds to be the same distance away from the lights. And this pheno puts real nice buds on EVERY branch.
> 
> I find the SSDD finicky to being too wet, she droops. She also yellows earlier than other strains in the same soil, but still yields well. This run a Mexican bat shat on her when she started yellowing at week 5.5, didn’t seem to do much for the yellowing but burnt the tips a wee bit. Whatever she’s already a tasty smoke 3 weeks from chop.


I had a few SSDD girls that were nute pigs too. I had to switch from: feed, water, water to: feed, feed; heavily feeding bloom nutes. It was the only way I could keep them green till week 9. Immediately after the first plain water flush in week nine they completely faded yellow and purple in just two days. Gotta love those nute hogs!


----------



## Highsince76 (Apr 7, 2018)

Space Monkey Day 63. 

Been waiting on a little amber to show. She's definitely fading, but no amber. 

Following this thread, seems like most have been taking her at 58 or 59 days.

Ideally, I would like to take them down on a weekend, and was hoping this would be the weekend.
Looking for some opinions.
Will they be good till next weekend


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Apr 7, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Really appreciate this report. I would be sold if pics are good. I really like the terp profile you describe. How is the frost on it in comparison to say cookies and OGK?


Sky Lotus was one of my favourites this year good quality and yields well.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 7, 2018)

Highsince76 said:


> Space Monkey Day 63.
> 
> Been waiting on a little amber to show. She's definitely fading, but no amber.
> 
> ...


Lookin good but I see quite a few fresh white pistils... I’d wait til NEXT weekend.


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 7, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Lookin good but I see quite a few fresh white pistils... I’d wait til NEXT weekend.


I chopped my monkey at day 53 but she had a lot less white pistils than yours in the picture. Looks real nice good job. I second that and chop her next weekend.


----------



## Highsince76 (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks elky and bbl. I will shoot for another week.

@ elky, your BBHP and SSDD look delicious. 
I have some SSDD beans to try soon.


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 7, 2018)

Highsince76 said:


> Thanks elky and bbl. I will shoot for another week.
> 
> @ elky, your BBHP and SSDD look delicious.
> I have some SSDD beans to try soon.


Right on what’s your monkey smell like? 

On another note just popped a 13pk of goji og all 13 cracked open and put out tap roots and it looks like all 13 are making their way above soil.


----------



## Highsince76 (Apr 7, 2018)

Unfortunately not blessed with a good nose; but I can say they(3) smell mostly sweet, with some hints of spice or maybe lavender thrown in. 
To me, really sweet smelling monkies!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 7, 2018)

Bean poppin’ time. Poppin’ some Fantasy Island, Cheech Wizard v2 and Tranquil Elephantizer Remix. Should be a fun run!


----------



## Schmarmpit (Apr 7, 2018)

Black raz, couple more weeks to go. Soil, CMH. Just started developing a strong smell. Cedar, lavender, fruity. Hard to nail down. Very frosty and should produce fairly well. Have another one just like it a couple weeks behind.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 8, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> Bean poppin’ time. Poppin’ some Fantasy Island, Cheech Wizard v2 and Tranquil Elephantizer Remix. Should be a fun run!


Nice! Some older goodies.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 8, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> Bean poppin’ time. Poppin’ some Fantasy Island, Cheech Wizard v2 and Tranquil Elephantizer Remix. Should be a fun run!


hey what's the good word on that older stock your boy started? they should be far enough along to reconize the real deal?



Schmarmpit said:


> Black raz, couple more weeks to go. Soil, CMH. Just started developing a strong smell. Cedar, lavender, fruity. Hard to nail down. Very frosty and should produce fairly well. Have another one just like it a couple weeks behind.
> View attachment 4118579 View attachment 4118580


looking frosty! looking forward to your harvest pics.loving the sounds of that aroma description.i just popped a few br's myself.


----------



## SirChocolopousRex (Apr 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah, Bodhi did a great job with these.
> I ended up with two females from a half pack of seeds. One is short and squat and the one in the pic above is tall and stretchy. Both frost monsters but the taller one doesn't yield well. The shorter one is my favorite of the two.
> I think you'll like it. I didn't do a stem rub when I took these pics but they're almost ready to harvest and I'll get a better report up on these soon.


Awesome! thanks for the info! The ones I popped are looking great except for one that has 3 cotyledons, but I'm gonna let it go and see what becomes of it.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 8, 2018)

Here’s everything I got going right now while I dump the tent and build my new flower space. 

9 Space Monkeys up top all quite uniform except height. 

Bottom 3 are my cuts of SSDD, BBHP and 1 non Bodhi strain


----------



## ibitegirls (Apr 8, 2018)

space monkey is a gorgeous plant. i have one pheno that is super vigorous grower and about half a foot taller than the others


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 8, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> hey what's the good word on that older stock your boy started? they should be far enough along to reconize the real deal?


He’s got Elf Snack and Good Medicine going. We’ll know 100% after we test the Good Medicine. There are 3 GM ladies to get tested.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 9, 2018)

Sun
Shine
Day
Dream


----------



## hillbill (Apr 9, 2018)

I’ve only flowered one SSDD and it was very much average. Have more seeds and it appears there are some above average genes so on the to do list.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 9, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Sun
> Shine
> Day
> Dream
> ...


Amazing shots as usual dude!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 9, 2018)

Hoping to get several of these up today.

So much hybrids, taking things back.to basics.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 9, 2018)

What’s up bodhi heads, I kind of abandoned this thread for no good reason really, but in my absence I did harvest a lil bodhi.. SSDD first pic at harvest second pic is about 3 weeks ish after.


----------



## McKringleberry (Apr 10, 2018)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Hoping to get several of these up today.
> 
> So much hybrids, taking things back.to basics.
> 
> View attachment 4119353


I've wanted these seeds since they first released. Would love to see a journal on these


----------



## Tstat (Apr 11, 2018)

So, my Goji NEEDS a screen or I could not grow it. It grows all long and lanky, and FAST. It fills the screen in no time and wants to take over. I also have the Monkey and SSDD that don't seem to stretch at all. I am also adding Mountain Temple and Black Raz to the mix.

I run all of these in the same RDWC, which is a challenge for many reasons. But the screen got me thinking. Maybe I should make the screen fit like half of the system and run the Goji (and the Critical Kush- heavy flowers that benefit from the screen) under the screen and the rest just out in the "open"?

Here is Goji tucked under the screen several times to create the canopy:





And here are SSDD, a shorter , stout plant that seems to be hindered by the screen:





Here is a shot of the entire screen. The closest ones are the Crit Kush, the Goji is in the middle (right), and SSDD and Space Monkey in the back and left side:





So, what do you guys think about my idea? Or does it really not make a difference?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I’ve only flowered one SSDD and it was very much average. Have more seeds and it appears there are some above average genes so on the to do list.


Yes! You should pop more hillbill. I think I must've gotten lucky because my two came from popping only 4 seeds. I lucked out and got the taller berry pheno and the shorter finicky bubbashine leaner. This was more than 3yrs ago and they're still going strong. 
I'll try to articulate this the best I can without sounding flakey;
I have a few potent AF face melting chems going but there is something missing from the high. Cant quite put my finger on it but SSDD seems to bring everything to table. I have a couple of very close friends that suffer from chronic illnesses and they constantly ask me for "more of that Sunshine". It seems to have a very well-rounded profile? I hope I'm making sense. I run on little to no sleep. Havent had more than a couple hrs since August, so sorry if this is all over the place.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 11, 2018)

Tie your mother down boy! LST


----------



## hillbill (Apr 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yes! You should pop more hillbill. I think I must've gotten lucky because my two came from popping only 4 seeds. I lucked out and got the taller berry pheno and the shorter finicky bubbashine leaner. This was more than 3yrs ago and they're still going strong.
> I'll try to articulate this the best I can without sounding flakey;
> I have a few potent AF face melting chems going but there is something missing from the high. Cant quite put my finger on it but SSDD seems to bring everything to table. I have a couple of very close friends that suffer from chronic illnesses and they constantly ask me for "more of that Sunshine". It seems to have a very well-rounded profile? I hope I'm making sense. I run on little to no sleep. Havent had more than a couple hrs since August, so sorry if this is all over the place.


Plan on running in the fall when I can have a couple boys outside. Vaping f2 Monkey this morning and have that illegal smile goin' on!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2018)

Chem D x SSDD a week or so after flip.

100% germ on 6 seeds. 4 males and 2 females. This was the only healthy female. I anticipate good things from this one. 

And because I want to show the good the bad and weird and ugly...here is my little mutant.
Its the same age as the one above. Same soil, same environment...everything. I've tried to baby it hoping it would bite in and take off but every time I think I'm getting healthy new growth it turns out to be the same weird thin variegated leaves. 
I even scoped it for pests and pulled a few leaves to look under my high powered microscope. The roots look fine as well.
I'm going to let it go to see what happens, mostly due to curiosity, but I wont be taking clones.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Tie your mother down boy! LST


yeeeeeeeep.... that song is now stuck in my head for the day.


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 11, 2018)

Tstat said:


> So, my Goji NEEDS a screen or I could not grow it. It grows all long and lanky, and FAST. It fills the screen in no time and wants to take over. I also have the Monkey and SSDD that don't seem to stretch at all. I am also adding Mountain Temple and Black Raz to the mix.
> 
> I run all of these in the same RDWC, which is a challenge for many reasons. But the screen got me thinking. Maybe I should make the screen fit like half of the system and run the Goji (and the Critical Kush- heavy flowers that benefit from the screen) under the screen and the rest just out in the "open"?
> 
> ...


Grow looks really nice, not trying to bash. But isn't your screen slightly high to be of any use? Use stakes if your plant is tipping over?


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 11, 2018)

31 day since the flip, my Soul Mate (Goji pinesol x Wookie15) are shaping up nice. starting to see some frost forming on the top bud sites now..


----------



## Tstat (Apr 11, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Grow looks really nice, not trying to bash. But isn't your screen slightly high to be of any use? Use stakes if your plant is tipping over?


Well, see that is one of the problems. The Goji, if left alone would grow way too tall and fall over. For instance- that is only ONE Goji taking up all that screen. It would be too low for the Goji if I accommodate the shorter, stouter plants.


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 11, 2018)

I've found a well placed tomato cage can help floppy plants like that. At this point though I would remove it from the netting, stake it, and move the net to accommodate the rest of your plants. Regardless, looks nice and I hope you find the right balance for things. Happy growing


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 11, 2018)

He's growing in water... tomato cages and Stakes are hard to utilize with no solid media. I feel your pain on plant support in rdwc, or any water culture for that matter. I had to build supports out of PVC and then use trellis netting. It seems you will figure it out each individual situation is different.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 11, 2018)

Is anyone here familiar with the Black Triangle cut from Radio Ridge Nursery? I heard it’s testing at 30% THC, and would love to know what to search for when popping my pack. Black Triangle is definitely the pack I’m the most excited about searching through.

Here’s the seeds I recently picked up. The Black Triangle seeds are the biggest and darkest I’ve seen, are all TK seeds like this? They’re monsters.


----------



## Tstat (Apr 12, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> He's growing in water... tomato cages and Stakes are hard to utilize with no solid media. I feel your pain on plant support in rdwc, or any water culture for that matter. I had to build supports out of PVC and then use trellis netting. It seems you will figure it out each individual situation is different.


Yea, the more I think about it, I think I’m going to cut the screen in half to give me more flexibility. Put the Goji and CK to the rear, under the screen and the other plants on their own.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 12, 2018)

Love seeing this!
Passed out quite a few as freebies and have yet to see any in flower. 
I’ve got a couple babies myself and can’t wait to see how they turn out


dubekoms said:


> Harvested first Jamaican hp x 88g13 at 50 days from flip.View attachment 4110133 View attachment 4110134 View attachment 4110135
> Smells like tropical fruits and overripe mango. Fast finisher, good yield and smell. All around decent plant. My other two look like they got a week or more to go.


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm surprised we don't hear more about Hollyweed. Kevin Jodrey puts Hollyweed as one of his top 5 strains right now up there with the likes of Creme Brulee and Black Lime Reserve. Any Hollyweed growers that can comment on it?


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 12, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> Love seeing this!
> Passed out quite a few as freebies and have yet to see any in flower.
> I’ve got a couple babies myself and can’t wait to see how they turn out


Yeah I couldn't find any info on it but pretty glad I grew a few. Here's some of that plant dried and curing. Good heady/body high,dense and frosty.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 12, 2018)

Never posted pics of the purple wookie I chopped around day 58ish  
Got a pretty small yield off of her but the smell and potency is good. Never lost it during drying, smells like skunky funky floral blackberry jam. Good narcotic indica stone, I sit around a lot when I smoke it lol


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 12, 2018)

Those are some beautiful flowers!


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 12, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Those are some beautiful flowers!


Thanks, chopping another one tomorrow that looks pretty neat.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Chem D x SSDD a week or so after flip.View attachment 4120303
> 
> 100% germ on 6 seeds. 4 males and 2 females. This was the only healthy female. I anticipate good things from this one.
> 
> ...


My old mutant/ crinkle leaf cut of blueberry from back in 2002 looked very similar to that girl there. It was slow and everyone told me to just chop it but I felt like Charlie Brown and I loved my little tree, lol. Well when she started to flower is when we knew we had something nice, 

It actually kind of grew out of the real funky crinkle leaves after a few clonings and sort of looked normal but with gnarly leaves here and there.

I've since had mutants like that that did not shine so it's a coin toss.


----------



## Dr Monstertruck (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm curious, what Bodhi seeds are you guys all going to be picking up this 420? I can't figure out what I should try and pick up this year.


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 12, 2018)

Dr Monstertruck said:


> I'm curious, what Bodhi seeds are you guys all going to be picking up this 420? I can't figure out what I should try and pick up this year.


I think I'll just make my own. 



And yeah, it's an open pollination F2 project using 4 males and 3 females @kona gold  I really dig this one's structure.



Starting to get some frost, and the beans are showing hints of brown and tiger striping. This one's my favorite since early veg when it had a distinct sweet lime flower aroma.


----------



## Dr Monstertruck (Apr 12, 2018)

Nice. How many seeds do you typically get from a run like that?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 13, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My old mutant/ crinkle leaf cut of blueberry from back in 2002 looked very similar to that girl there. It was slow and everyone told me to just chop it but I felt like Charlie Brown and I loved my little tree, lol. Well when she started to flower is when we knew we had something nice,
> 
> It actually kind of grew out of the real funky crinkle leaves after a few clonings and sort of looked normal but with gnarly leaves here and there.
> 
> I've since had mutants like that that did not shine so it's a coin toss.


I'd considered grabbing a cutting since the Chem D is known for presenting variegated leaves but I've never had a mutant grow out of its weirdness. I suppose it could be a diamond in the rough but I cant say I'm hopeful. Poor thing looks terrible.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 13, 2018)

Dr Monstertruck said:


> I'm curious, what Bodhi seeds are you guys all going to be picking up this 420? I can't figure out what I should try and pick up this year.


Nothing. The GLG 420 sale is garbage. 15% off, no BOGO... I have no idea why they had a pre 420 sale bogo a month early and screw up the 420 sale.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 13, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> Nothing. The GLG 420 sale is garbage. 15% off, no BOGO... I have no idea why they had a pre 420 sale bogo a month early and screw up the 420 sale.


Is it not buy 2 get one free, plus 15% off? Not quite the same as BOGOF but still pretty good bargains for the genetics concerned.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 13, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Is it not buy 2 get one free, plus 15% off? Not quite the same as BOGOF but still pretty good bargains for the genetics concerned.


It’s always buy 2 get 1 free so that’s not a part of the sale. It’s just 15% off


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 13, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> Nothing. The GLG 420 sale is garbage. 15% off, no BOGO... I have no idea why they had a pre 420 sale bogo a month early and screw up the 420 sale.


Complaining about this is ridiculous. If you wanted the BOGO, you had the opportunity to purchase seeds. Plus, if you purchase enough seeds, 15% off could result in a better deal, especially since you’re not limited to certain packs. 

Last year the GLG 420 sale was BOGO. Now we get two sales instead of just one.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 13, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Complaining about this is ridiculous. If you wanted the BOGO, you had the opportunity to purchase seeds. Plus, if you purchase enough seeds, 15% off could result in a better deal, especially since you’re not limited to certain packs.
> 
> Last year the GLG 420 sale was BOGO. Now we get two sales instead of just one.


Doesn’t matter how many you buy of Bodhi, it will not be a better deal. I see you are a mathematician.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 13, 2018)

Sunshine Daydream - short bubbashine leaner
 
Time Bandit 
 
I might do a quick pollen chuck with this one. Yield's a bit low but its such a frost monster


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 13, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> Nothing. The GLG 420 sale is garbage. 15% off, no BOGO... I have no idea why they had a pre 420 sale bogo a month early and screw up the 420 sale.


It makes perfect sense as a business owner when everyone gets hip to a sale and doesn't buy anything all year only to do it on one day or set period of time and all at once making not only the business incredibly difficult to run but also losing out on quite a bit of money.


----------



## numberfour (Apr 13, 2018)

Cherry Sunshine putting out massive cherry terps 
 

Goji


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 13, 2018)

Since BreedBay is down for maintenance, bodhi emailed the Spring 2018 tester list. Please don't PM me for the tester email address - it can be found here or elsewhere on the web with a little google fu. This is the kind of delicious bounty you can find in testers:

 

If you do end up testing for this sweet man and his wonderful wife, don't be a dick and breed with his unreleased testers, or stash them for trades/sales. Be a good tester like the rest of us.  You're already getting free beans - the least you can do is grow them and tell the bodhis how they did.

Here is his email:

after a deep look in the fridge it seems like a lot of lines from the the last few years never got tested properly. so here we go, theres quite a few to choose from, so please do not select any for testing if you don’t plan on popping them in the next 3 months.

*2018 spring testers*

*88g13/hp *

nl2 #5 (nl dom) x 88g13/hp
genius thai x 88g13/hp
jalabad star 3 x 88g13/hp
pirate sweat x 88g13/hp
gg4 x 88g13/hp
congo kashmir x 88g13/hp
dreadbread x 88g13/hp
ethiopian banana x 88g13/hp
92 master kush x 88g13/hp
train wreck x 88g13/hp
wifi x 88g13/hp
honey mandarine x 88g13/hp
orgasmatron 7 x 88g13/hp
lush x 88g13/hp
lebowski x 88g13/hp
stevie wonder x 88g13/hp
cherry trance x 88g13/hp
tres fighter x 88g13/hp
mothers 31 x 88g13/hp
pure og x 88g13/hp
columbian red x 88g13/hp
mothers milk 31 (big og) x 88g13/hp
mothers milk 5 (candy heart) x 88g13/hp
mendo purps x 88g13/hp


*wookie x*


mendo purps 
williams wonder
a11g
legend/respect
black triangle
congo black
mothers milk 31
honey mandarin
jd cambodian thai
chem 4
kush 4
nl5 pure
blue lotus
ethiopian banana
axis
skywalker
lemon thai indy
lebowski
mendo purps
congo kashmir
mango biche
ha og
cherry trance
lush
columbian red
master kush
dread bread
dragons blood f4


*sunshine daydream x*


kush 4
kashmir
3 kings og
butterscotch
mendo purps
wifi
cherry o
axis


*old mother ghani x*


tigermelon 2
gsc
skunk va
genius thai
chem 4
goji raz
orasmatron
kush 4
pure afghan
axis
jalabad 5 
strawberry milk
tripweed
80’s Hawaiian indica
wookie 7
the white
blue lotus
gg4
pinesoul
cherry trance
ogkb
lemon diesel
bubba katsu
dragons blood f4
lemon thai indy
jd cambodian thai


*orgasmatron x*


fat cherry
cherry trance
pinesoul
goji raz
tk
ssh


*misc new:*


super silver haze x purple unicorn f3
pinesoul x orgasmatron
skunk va x purple unicorn f3
headband loompa x iraqi
jalabad 5 x strawberry milk
train wreck x kashmir
mango biche x goldstar f4
bandade haze x purple unicorn f3
oretga durian x snow lotus
cherry trance x strawberry milk
tk x iraqi
purple pakistani chitral x purple unicorn f3
pure afghan x purple unicorn f3
ogkb x purple unicorn f3
pure og x purple unicorn f3
lucky charms 8 x purple unicorn f3


*supernatural selections:*


mango biche x iraqi
panama x iraqi
pure afghan x iraqi
vietnamese x iraqi
big sur nigerian x nl2
jalabad 5 x iraqi
lush x iraqi
uzbekistani x omg


*+ supernatural selections kashmir testers ready in about 3 weeks*


**********************************


please give everyone our blessings and tell everyone we're ok, just overloaded with three kids on our little farm....

spring is here and it feels good...

big blessiings

b​

(@Dr Monstertruck I dunno - I've never done a full pollination of small plants like this, but I'm guessing a few hundred beans)


----------



## hillbill (Apr 13, 2018)

The smart buyer will find good things for 4/20. Check your favorite sellers and remember how they have treated you and us in the past. Had to replace my boat puller so may be a bit reserved this go around.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 13, 2018)

So....much....testers!
I'd be honoured to test any of those. Trying to choose me from that list would be impossible haha.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 13, 2018)

That tester list is awesome. I just asked for either Mango Biche x Iraqi, old mother ghani x dragons blood f4, congo kashmir x 88g13xhp. 

This is my first time asking for testers. I just said I could do any or all of those in the next 4-8 weeks and would do full reports with photos for wherever he wants the info sent to. Did I miss anything, or am I even the kind of person he sends these to? I wasnt trying to ask for all 3, just the list of the top 3 I wanted to try.


----------



## feva (Apr 13, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Since BreedBay is down for maintenance, bodhi emailed the Spring 2018 tester list. Please don't PM me for the tester email address - it can be found here or elsewhere on the web with a little google fu. This is the kind of delicious bounty you can find in testers:
> 
> View attachment 4121401
> 
> ...


Bodhi email gonna be jammed for weeks


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 13, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Since BreedBay is down for maintenance, bodhi emailed the Spring 2018 tester list. Please don't PM me for the tester email address - it can be found here or elsewhere on the web with a little google fu. This is the kind of delicious bounty you can find in testers:
> 
> View attachment 4121401
> 
> ...



OMG!!!! (I dont mean the strain ) That is an insane list.
I Would choose any of the Sunshinedaydreams just because if I could, that is the first Bodhi strain I would buy.The SSDDx kashmir may even of made my bird move a little..... 
But in all honesty nobody with half a brain would frown upon anything on that list!!!
Cheers


----------



## Strudelheim (Apr 13, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Is anyone here familiar with the Black Triangle cut from Radio Ridge Nursery? I heard it’s testing at 30% THC, and would love to know what to search for when popping my pack. Black Triangle is definitely the pack I’m the most excited about searching through.
> View attachment 4120612View attachment 4120613
> Here’s the seeds I recently picked up. The Black Triangle seeds are the biggest and darkest I’ve seen, are all TK seeds like this? They’re monsters.



Its funny you say this, because I had a Scott's OG from rare danknesss seeds which is TK x rare dankness male #1. It got pollinated by either a agent orange or scotts og male in the room, and the seeds are massive. I would say 2x-3x of normal seeds. Now that you mention your seeds it seems that the TK is responsible for this.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 13, 2018)

Harvested second purple wookie day 72   
Low yielder like the other plant, whole thing is basically foxtails lol but she smells amazingly funky-old shoes, musty basement and floral berry jam


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 13, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Complaining about this is ridiculous. If you wanted the BOGO, you had the opportunity to purchase seeds. Plus, if you purchase enough seeds, 15% off could result in a better deal, especially since you’re not limited to certain packs.
> 
> Last year the GLG 420 sale was BOGO. Now we get two sales instead of just one.


Last year... and the year before that... and he probably assumed like me that this pre-sale was not the one and only Bodhi BOGO as well.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 13, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Last year... and the year before that... and he probably assumed like me that this pre-sale was not the one and only Bodhi BOGO as well.


Maybe James Bean will have one. Who knows.


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 13, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> Maybe James Bean will have one. Who knows.


I have never seen JB run a BOGO but who knows, maybe he will surprise us. I do prefer doing business with JB over GLG though. So much easier to deal with and faster.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 13, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I have never seen JB run a BOGO but who knows, maybe he will surprise us. I do prefer doing business with JB over GLG though. So much easier to deal with and faster.


I love GLG. They always have the best freebie selection and DBJs Bad Dawg crosses are a sweet bonus. Just upset the actual 420 sale isn’t near as good as the pre 420 sale. Kinda dumb.


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 13, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> I love GLG. They always have the best freebie selection and DBJs Bad Dawg crosses are a sweet bonus. Just upset the actual 420 sale isn’t near as good as the pre 420 sale. Kinda dumb.


I hate the hassle of going to the post office and buying a MO and sending it. Too many legit seed banks out there now that are so much easier and faster.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'd considered grabbing a cutting since the Chem D is known for presenting variegated leaves but I've never had a mutant grow out of its weirdness. I suppose it could be a diamond in the rough but I cant say I'm hopeful. Poor thing looks terrible.


I feel you. Every time I had a mutant after that blueberry I'd run it with high hopes but never did get anything special again. Just a once in a lifetime thing I reckon.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 13, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> I love GLG. They always have the best freebie selection and DBJs Bad Dawg crosses are a sweet bonus. Just upset the actual 420 sale isn’t near as good as the pre 420 sale. Kinda dumb.


Feel the same, who makes a pre sale Better then the real sale? Kinda dumb
I had a good chunk of cash set aside to make a big order , Now , I’m not going to bother . Thought about doing the $500 order for some freebies, but I usually get stuff that I’ll never run. 
I’ll just wait til next pre sale


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 13, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Harvested second purple wookie day 72View attachment 4121607 View attachment 4121609 View attachment 4121611 View attachment 4121612
> Low yielder like the other plant, whole thing is basically foxtails lol but she smells amazingly funky-old shoes, musty basement and floral berry jam


That is a bummer, Purple wookie is 1/3rd of my tent right now. do they both smell the same?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 13, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I have never seen JB run a BOGO but who knows, maybe he will surprise us. I do prefer doing business with JB over GLG though. So much easier to deal with and faster.


a cpl xmas ago he ran a bogo


----------



## Schmarmpit (Apr 13, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Feel the same, who makes a pre sale Better then the real sale? Kinda dumb
> I had a good chunk of cash set aside to make a big order , Now , I’m not going to bother . Thought about doing the $500 order for some freebies, but I usually get stuff that I’ll never run.
> I’ll just wait til next pre sale


Same boat here. I'm actually still holding out hope that BOGO news will be coming early next week. Attitude does this where the deals are not announced until just a couple days before. If not, I'll skip 420 and wait for a BOGO


----------



## Schmarmpit (Apr 13, 2018)

I decided to take a few tester buds while the rest of these Black Raz plants finishes up. Not going to be big yields but sure looks good. Excited to try them. The first plant i just cut from, and the second is very similar maybe a week or so behind.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 13, 2018)

There's always so much fire in this thread. 

@Nu-Be -That bud is sooo thick with trichs. Bountiful indeed.
@dubekoms - You definitely did those Wookies justice. Beautiful.
@numberfour - Those Cherry Sun are really stacking and frosting up for ya.
If this is your first run with it I think you'll really like it. Mine had the same loud cherry terps. Actually one of the few "cherry" crosses I've grown that smells like real cherries.

I grew this one last summer and your pics reminded me that I should start the rest of my seeds. I need the Cherry Sun in my garden again.


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 14, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> That is a bummer, Purple wookie is 1/3rd of my tent right now. do they both smell the same?


I dropped two beanz and got one male one female. I kept her for a while. Wizard hat bud structure, smelled of lavender, berries, and spice and was narcotic af. If I smoked a lot of her I’d still be medicated when I woke up the next day. The stem run made me sneeze.


----------



## McKringleberry (Apr 14, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Harvested second purple wookie day 72View attachment 4121607 View attachment 4121609 View attachment 4121611 View attachment 4121612
> Low yielder like the other plant, whole thing is basically foxtails lol but she smells amazingly funky-old shoes, musty basement and floral berry jam


That Purple W looks exactly like a Chem D X SSDD I have in its 7th week of flower right now. You described the smell to the "T", too. Old gym sneakers and musty basement with some berry influence.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 14, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> I dropped two beanz and got one male one female. I kept her for a while. Wizard hat bud structure, smelled of lavender, berries, and spice and was narcotic af. If I smoked a lot of her I’d still be medicated when I woke up the next day. The stem run made me sneeze.


Thanks for the response! That sounds really awesome. Was she also a fairly low yielder? Not the end of the world but I was hoping to plump up my supply as I ended up moving some of my last grow, instead of keeping as much as I wanted. But quality over quantity, always always always. 

would you mind answering a few questions for me? what was your veg time, flower time, yield? did you top, and does it like it? also when you say narcotic, do you mean that this will just glue your ass to the couch? cause that would be very nice. Thanks! sorry I just like to pick the brains of people I come across who have grown what I am growing/am going to.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 14, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> That is a bummer, Purple wookie is 1/3rd of my tent right now. do they both smell the same?


Nah man I wouldn't be worried, I only grew two seeds from a 12 pack I'm sure they're are better yielders. The first one has more of a blackberry jammy sweet floral smell. The second has that same jammy smell but less sweet with lots of added funkiness.


McKringleberry said:


> That Purple W looks exactly like a Chem D X SSDD I have in its 7th week of flower right now. You described the smell to the "T", too. Old gym sneakers and musty basement with some berry influence.


Oh yeah stinky for sure. If I'm not mistaken i think the rku in purple wookie has chem in it so thats probably were all that funkiness is coming from.


----------



## Sir72 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bodhi is the one breeder I have yet to try that I really want to, wish thedankteam carried them


----------



## Strudelheim (Apr 14, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Soul Mate (Goji Pinesole x Wookie 15) aprox 2 weeks flowering, looks like I have 2 phenos going on here. Similar to the two males I flowered earlier, one quite short and tight internodes, the other tall and a bit stretchy.
> 
> I'm assuming this stretchy one will be Goji dom...?
> View attachment 4112663
> ...


Hey, you got me thinking what is that pen you wrote on the containers with? Does it rub off? If it did, that would be awesome, no more cutting and peeling masking tape


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 14, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Hey, you got me thinking what is that pen you wrote on the containers with? Does it rub off? If it did, that would be awesome, no more cutting and peeling masking tape


I use Posca paint pens, they do wash off, not too easily but with a bit warm water and a cloth it'll come off. 
They're my go to pens for most of my art work.
I used to use tape too, but my pot got sticky really quick.


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 14, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Thanks for the response! That sounds really awesome. Was she also a fairly low yielder? Not the end of the world but I was hoping to plump up my supply as I ended up moving some of my last grow, instead of keeping as much as I wanted. But quality over quantity, always always always.
> 
> would you mind answering a few questions for me? what was your veg time, flower time, yield? did you top, and does it like it? also when you say narcotic, do you mean that this will just glue your ass to the couch? cause that would be very nice. Thanks! sorry I just like to pick the brains of people I come across who have grown what I am growing/am going to.


She would definitely benefit from a lengthy veg. Light nutes, minimal stretch (0.5), clones well, revegges well. Narcotic in the sense that yes, couchlock and long lasting.


----------



## Highsince76 (Apr 14, 2018)

I have to admit... my monkey is quite smelly, and really getting ripe!

Day 69


----------



## ibitegirls (Apr 14, 2018)

space monkey - day 23... this plant does not stretch much


----------



## elkamino (Apr 15, 2018)

Soaked 11 Space Monkey and 10 popped. Sexed em 2 days ago, got 7 boys and 3 girls. I kept the girls in veg where they’ll sit til I can flower them in May. 
 

I killed the 3 boys that had little aroma but put the musky 4 in 12/12-
 

Once they mature and differentiate I’ll choose 1 or 2 boys to hookup with my keeper grrls- SSDD, BBHP and a Farmhouse Cupcake. I’ll also F2 the Space Monkey. Too much fun!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 15, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Soaked 11 Space Monkey and 10 popped. Sexed em 2 days ago, got 7 boys and 3 girls. I kept the girls in veg where they’ll sit til I can flower them in May.
> View attachment 4122541
> 
> I killed the 3 boys that had little aroma but put the musky 4 in 12/12-
> ...


I"m about to be doing this for the first time with my 3 strains, looking to keep one male total. So you just cut your clones, root them real quick, and then flip them to flower? And while those are showing sex, you just keep vegging everything else, and then when you find out whats what, go back and cull?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 15, 2018)

Where is a good spot to get flowering info on strains? 
I try to avoid strains that want to run 9week plus, I like 8weekers. And big yields 
I like to avoid everything else. 
Do you guys use a site that provides this info? I want to run some bodhi but it seems like a guessing game. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## ibitegirls (Apr 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Where is a good spot to get flowering info on strains?
> I try to avoid strains that want to run 9week plus, I like 8weekers. And big yields
> I like to avoid everything else.
> Do you guys use a site that provides this info? I want to run some bodhi but it seems like a guessing game.
> Thanks for any help.


i use google, search using name and add bodhi. you can also search for grow reports, of which there are usually a lot depending on popularity.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 15, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I"m about to be doing this for the first time with my 3 strains, looking to keep one male total. So you just cut your clones, root them real quick, and then flip them to flower? And while those are showing sex, you just keep vegging everything else, and then when you find out whats what, go back and cull?


I've not cut clones yet but will soon. To sex em I just looked real closely with a macro lens into their 5th-ish node crotches and find either staminate or pistilate _primordia_, aka early sex organs aka preflowers. Here's what I saw on 4 of my Space Monkeys, I reckon these show gender pretty clearly:


----------



## Strudelheim (Apr 15, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I use Posca paint pens, they do wash off, not too easily but with a bit warm water and a cloth it'll come off.
> They're my go to pens for most of my art work.
> I used to use tape too, but my pot got sticky really quick.


Thanks! I will try crayolla washable markers since they are cheaper. If those don't work its to the Posca next. Theres so much data I can now write on each 3G pot, I have no problems taking a wet soapy cloth to the container for a few minutes at harvest


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 15, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Thanks! I will try crayolla washable markers since they are cheaper. If those don't work its to the Posca next. Theres so much data I can now write on each 3G pot, I have no problems taking a wet soapy cloth to the container for a few minutes at harvest


I usually add info like date it was potted up maybe, expected harvest date (gives me a roigh idea of expected dates for different stronss) if it's been pollinated etc.
And no more sticky pots! Haaha.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 15, 2018)

elkamino said:


> I've not cut clones yet but will soon. To sex em I just looked real closely with a macro lens into their 5th-ish node crotches and find either staminate or pistilate _primordia_, aka early sex organs aka preflowers. Here's what I saw on 4 of my Space Monkeys, I reckon these show gender pretty clearly:
> View attachment 4122621 View attachment 4122622 View attachment 4122623 View attachment 4122624


Gotcha. What are you using to take those photos?! Super good. Thanks. About when do you look to see? I'm trying to sex them as early as I can.


----------



## DankDonut (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> View attachment 4117157 all Bodhi gear....Lucky charms, Kalifornia, a11g, dream beaver, guava hashplant, afgooey dragonblood, strawberry milk, some OMG crosses, and some other mixes I made with his gear....1800 watts of cobs....much better than the 1000 watt hps' I used to have....


Hey GreenTools can I ask what the purple leafed plants on the bottom left are called?


----------



## elkamino (Apr 15, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Gotcha. What are you using to take those photos?! Super good. Thanks. About when do you look to see? I'm trying to sex them as early as I can.


I use a canon digital SLR with macro tubes for pix but any magnifier works to determine sex. I don’t know when they show sex honestly, prolly when they’re showing their 7th or so set of true leaves although I’m sure it’s strain-dependent too. I hadn’t looked til yesterday and was surprised to see all of them were sporting gender specific bits on first look, although just barely...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 15, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Thanks! I will try crayolla washable markers since they are cheaper. If those don't work its to the Posca next. Theres so much data I can now write on each 3G pot, I have no problems taking a wet soapy cloth to the container for a few minutes at harvest





SonsOfAvery said:


> I usually add info like date it was potted up maybe, expected harvest date (gives me a roigh idea of expected dates for different stronss) if it's been pollinated etc.
> And no more sticky pots! Haaha.



You can you those silver or gold sharpies. The ink stays put until you remove it. A quick wipe with some alcohol wipes sharpie ink off clean. I've been meaning to pick up a couple because I'm tired to using tape too. ​


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 15, 2018)

elkamino said:


> I use a canon digital SLR with macro tubes for pix but any magnifier works to determine sex. I don’t know when they show sex honestly, prolly when they’re showing their 7th or so set of true leaves although I’m sure it’s strain-dependent too. I hadn’t looked til yesterday and was surprised to see all of them were sporting gender specific bits on first look, although just barely...


OHkay cool thank you. My first grow was two Bay 11 seeds, both fems, and one hermed real quick after, started showing both parts. I guess after that I got scared to sex that way and started going by clone and vegging for a while. i think I'm going to reinvest in a new magnifier, maybe a digi one that can take photos.


----------



## Namaste (Apr 15, 2018)

Does anyone know if there will be a drop for Gogi OG anytime soon? Thanks in advance


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 15, 2018)

Namaste said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a drop for Gogi OG anytime soon? Thanks in advance


They are gone forever bro. Might b able to find someone around here with an extra pack though


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 15, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I"m about to be doing this for the first time with my 3 strains, looking to keep one male total. So you just cut your clones, root them real quick, and then flip them to flower? And while those are showing sex, you just keep vegging everything else, and then when you find out whats what, go back and cull?


That’s how I do it. I’ve got it down that when I flip I drop the next run of seeds.


----------



## Grower899 (Apr 15, 2018)

Black triangle or neroli 91? Pick one. Getting Kailash also, just need a second pack for the freebie.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 15, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> That’s how I do it. I’ve got it down that when I flip I drop the next run of seeds.


cool cool. Do you mean when you flip the clones, or the plants themselves? Or do you flip them both at the same time?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 15, 2018)

elkamino said:


> I've not cut clones yet but will soon. To sex em I just looked real closely with a macro lens into their 5th-ish node crotches and find either staminate or pistilate _primordia_, aka early sex organs aka preflowers. Here's what I saw on 4 of my Space Monkeys, I reckon these show gender pretty clearly:
> View attachment 4122621 View attachment 4122622 View attachment 4122623 View attachment 4122624


Oh, and your 4 photos. I'm seeing in order you posted, Girl, Boy, Girl, Girl? Just what it looks like to me but i could be totally wrong.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 15, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> 'm seeing in order you posted, Girl, Boy, Girl, Girl?


75% correct


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 15, 2018)

DankDonut said:


> Hey GreenTools can I ask what the purple leafed plants on the bottom left are called?


That one is my guava hashplant keeper.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 15, 2018)

oh SSDD why do you hate your life? why do you hate me? you droop before i water you,you droop after i water you.you're happy for like one day.i'm afraid to do a little pruning on you as unhappy as you already seem.maybe im just not man/grower enough for you?just make it to harvest before i stress you into growing a pecker.long ways off...21 days since 12/12 flip


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 15, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> cool cool. Do you mean when you flip the clones, or the plants themselves? Or do you flip them both at the same time?


I flip the clones in order to sex the vegging ( to be determined moms and dads). A lot of people say that they show after a certain number of days but from my experience or bad luck it doesn’t happen. At least not fast enough. If they’re female then I reveg the clone and flower out the mother.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 15, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Yeah I couldn't find any info on it but pretty glad I grew a few. Here's some of that plant dried and curing. Good heady/body high,dense and frosty. View attachment 4120974


Here you go...
Straight from the man himself

Sounds exactly like I thought it would per his description of the mother.

*jamaican bush hashplant (heirloom) collected early 2000’s…*

_perfect example of a modern hybrid caribean heirloom. looks like an old dutch hashplant and an island sativa shacked up together. I’ve found more indica expressions in the line, but the sativa ancestry pops out sometimes too. beautiful, large, hearty, majestic plant with tropical fruit and spiced rum aromas, nice potent hybrid effect, 9-10 week…_


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 15, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Never posted pics of the purple wookie I chopped around day 58ish View attachment 4120976 View attachment 4120984
> Got a pretty small yield off of her but the smell and potency is good. Never lost it during drying, smells like skunky funky floral blackberry jam. Good narcotic indica stone, I sit around a lot when I smoke it lolView attachment 4120989


I had flowers w that same trait in another Wookie cross, the Sakura (katsu bubba x Wookie15) may be a trait in the male.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 16, 2018)

Mango Hashplant so far is a beast!!
Early veg, but outgrowing everything else!
Beautiful smells ranging from mangos and spicy hash.
Very old school exotic.
Getting excited!!


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 16, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Mango Hashplant so far is a beast!!
> Early veg, but outgrowing everything else!
> Beautiful smells ranging from mangos and spicy hash.
> Very old school exotic.
> Getting excited!!


Glad to hear this!! I grabbed a pack a couple month back, definitely going to be popping some this year.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 16, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> I flip the clones in order to sex the vegging ( to be determined moms and dads). A lot of people say that they show after a certain number of days but from my experience or bad luck it doesn’t happen. At least not fast enough. If they’re female then I reveg the clone and flower out the mother.


Thanks homie. Thats what my process is going to be then. I tried going by sex organs once, and I ended up having a plant herm on me and it kind of fucked up my trust in my judgement on sexing them. In the middle of building my aero cloner thingy right now.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 16, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Thanks homie. Thats what my process is going to be then. I tried going by sex organs once, and I ended up having a plant herm on me and it kind of fucked up my trust in my judgement on sexing them. In the middle of building my aero cloner thingy right now.


i built a bubbler cloner with airstones and a cheap aquarium airpump.not saying one is better than the other.ime,the bubbler = less parts,less moving parts,easier clean up,cooler water.just my experience.gl with the build


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 16, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> i built a bubbler cloner with airstones and a cheap aquarium airpump.not saying one is better than the other.ime,the bubbler = less parts,less moving parts,easier clean up,cooler water.just my experience.gl with the build


I beleive that is the route I am going. I got my tub, drilled all my holes. Going to get baskets today. Do I need both the baskets AND the 2'' clone collars? or just one or the other? and I plan to build the pvc frame bubbler for it, with the little jet valve thingies screwed in. making a trip to the hydro store today.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 16, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I beleive that is the route I am going. I got my tub, drilled all my holes. Going to get baskets today. Do I need both the baskets AND the 2'' clone collars? or just one or the other? and I plan to build the pvc frame bubbler for it, with the little jet valve thingies screwed in. making a trip to the hydro store today.


you're building more of an aerocloner than a bubbler if youre using spinner heads and a submersible pump i gather.i used aquarium stones and an airpump that sits outside of the cloner.i'll pm you some pics.

edit
space is my biggest issue.i started with a small cloner tub with a decent sized pump inside.my water got way too hot.aerocloners are great in the right application.my bubbler just runs way cooler without a pump heating up the water.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Apr 16, 2018)

Starting to gather a few beans for the next outdoor season,grabbed these from Shoe @headiegardens.


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 16, 2018)

I've grown a couple of the appy crosses but never the snow lotus crosses. Can anyone describe what the snow lotus passes on to most progeny? Smell/high


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 16, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I beleive that is the route I am going. I got my tub, drilled all my holes. Going to get baskets today. Do I need both the baskets AND the 2'' clone collars? or just one or the other? and I plan to build the pvc frame bubbler for it, with the little jet valve thingies screwed in. making a trip to the hydro store today.


Like this?


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 17, 2018)

Starting to get a great mix of smells coming from my tent now at week 5 (7 strains in a 4X4 haha). 

Because I wanted to do some breeding (pollen chucking) with these Soulmates I decided to name my phenos of the 2 males I took pollen from.
and being a big (understatement!) fan of Outkast, I called them Andre (A) and Big Boi (B). Funnily enough, Big Boi was the shorter stockier plant of the two.
The remaining 4 females that I started flowering similarly matched the two male phenos I had 2xA & 2xB females.

Pheno A (Andre)
 

Pheno B (Big Boi)
 
The Pistils on the B pheno are really starting to turn, i'd say about 20% already orange, not even close to that with pheno A.

Pheno B is showing quite a coat of frost already too!


----------



## 0letdown (Apr 17, 2018)

For the dude asking about Goji OG for sale. Noticed GLG put a couple more pack up today as well as a few more Mother's Milk.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 17, 2018)

0letdown said:


> For the dude asking about Goji OG for sale. Noticed GLG put a couple more pack up today as well as a few more Mother's Milk.


Already gone if they were there


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 17, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> Already gone if they were there


I saw them too it was only one pack. Also a couple packs of Silver Mountain. Probably unpaid for packs that were put back up.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Apr 17, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Since BreedBay is down for maintenance, bodhi emailed the Spring 2018 tester list. Please don't PM me for the tester email address - it can be found here or elsewhere on the web with a little google fu. This is the kind of delicious bounty you can find in testers:
> 
> View attachment 4121401
> 
> ...


Oh My God... Bodhi is a God among men... I want to test those beans some day. Legendary crosses.. True medicine. Thanks for posting this here. Salute to all the good breeders


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 17, 2018)

I think I got the one that was on there. I was like, hey goji, thank you. I agree probably an unpaid restock.


----------



## 0letdown (Apr 17, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> I think I got the one that was on there. I was like, hey goji, thank you. I agree probably an unpaid restock.


 Haha, I did the exact same thing with Mother's Milk. Just last week I was kicking myself for not grabbing that one before...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 17, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> Like this?


Yep pretty much. HOwever natureboygrower sent me a PM showing me his bubbler and I really like the design, so I may scrap doing the tube frame. I'm kind of torn because I want to clone 18 sites at once, space isnt an issue, but id prefer to keep it small and easy to maintain. 

I'm sure by the time I have it all built up, clones taken, rooted, and flipped to 12/12, my original plants will all have shown their sex weeks before and this will all have been in vain.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 17, 2018)

Hmmmm... Where did the beans go...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 17, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> Hmmmm... Where did the beans go...View attachment 4123696







Post pics


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 17, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Yep pretty much. HOwever natureboygrower sent me a PM showing me his bubbler and I really like the design, so I may scrap doing the tube frame. I'm kind of torn because I want to clone 18 sites at once, space isnt an issue, but id prefer to keep it small and easy to maintain.
> 
> I'm sure by the time I have it all built up, clones taken, rooted, and flipped to 12/12, my original plants will all have shown their sex weeks before and this will all have been in vain.


Build one inside a 15-18 gallon tote, with 20 holes in it...plug the ones you don't fill....


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 17, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> They are gone forever bro. Might b able to find someone around here with an extra pack though


I know this cat that has half an original pack. If they pop, there could be offspring, adding a few goji hybrids into the mashup - black raspberry, orgi, dank sinatra x goji, groots fruit, lemon goji. Will give it a go in the fall. I'm a fan of the goji.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I know this cat that has half an original pack. If they pop, there could be offspring, adding a few goji hybrids into the mashup - black raspberry, orgi, dank sinatra x goji, groots fruit, lemon goji. Will give it a go in the fall. I'm a fan of the goji.


I know a guy with a (goji og x designer og) that might mix nicely.....


----------



## McKringleberry (Apr 17, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Thanks homie. Thats what my process is going to be then. I tried going by sex organs once, and I ended up having a plant herm on me and it kind of fucked up my trust in my judgement on sexing them. In the middle of building my aero cloner thingy right now.


you don't need to root your cutting to flower it. Take your cutting, stick it in a glass of water ph'd to 5.6, then put it into flower. They will usually show sex in around 10 days or so.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 17, 2018)

I've been meaning to get a report up for this one and realized today I'm hitting the bottom of the jar so I best get to it. Sorry bout the crap quality pics.

Sour Butter x 88g13hp





Grown in ROLS
Harvested @ 62 days
Smells like creamy nutty vanilla spice with a funky kush dankness that makes you want to keep smelling the jar.
It smokes extremely smooth and the high is really chill and laid back.
Fairly easy to grow, responds well to topping but doesn't stretch much at all. It did very well in my amended soil but I think this would do well in pretty much any set up. My pics don't do this justice at all. The trichs are thick and fat. Wish I couldn't gotten a decent macro shot.
Puffin on it as I type this up so forgive me if this is a bit flighty.
When finished I'm getting a piece of lemon meringue pie and watching The Hobbit


----------



## Serva (Apr 17, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> you don't need to root your cutting to flower it. Take your cutting, stick it in a glass of water ph'd to 5.6, then put it into flower. They will usually show sex in around 10 days or so.


I tried it last time with 4 week old plants. Didn‘t worked out for me. Looked good for the first week, but in the end they died before showing any signs. Maybe it‘s working better with older plants though. How‘s your experience/advice?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2018)

That Sour Butter x 88g13HP seems very similar in looks to Secret Chief and the same super dense nugs. Very nice!


----------



## Adam Tripper (Apr 18, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Since BreedBay is down for maintenance, bodhi emailed the Spring 2018 tester list. Please don't PM me for the tester email address - it can be found here or elsewhere on the web with a little google fu. This is the kind of delicious bounty you can find in testers:
> 
> View attachment 4121401
> 
> ...


Nobody sane, after reading this list, can have any doubts that *Bodhi is the very definition of a pollen chucker*. What a cheeky pollen chucker he is calling those random pollen chucks "_lines_"


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 18, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> Nobody sane, after reading this list, can have any doubts that *Bodhi is the very definition of a pollen chucker*. What a cheeky pollen chucker he is calling those random pollen chucks "_lines_"


He definitely has hit almost every strain imaginable in that list haha, but to be fair some of them are his own strains he's crossing to make new, and some are landrace he's trying to work with without diluting the genetics too much..

I believe they're only classes and "lines" once they have been tested and then worked to some extent..

Hence these being testers, and not officially released strains.
These won't all make the grade and be sold, but this is how he finds out what works.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> Nobody sane, after reading this list, can have any doubts that *Bodhi is the very definition of a pollen chucker*.


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 18, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> Nobody sane, after reading this list, can have any doubts that *Bodhi is the very definition of a pollen chucker*. What a cheeky pollen chucker he is calling those random pollen chucks "_lines_"


How many of his chucks have you grown out or smoked?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 18, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> Nobody sane, after reading this list, can have any doubts that *Bodhi is the very definition of a pollen chucker*. What a cheeky pollen chucker he is calling those random pollen chucks "_lines_"


So who, in your esteemed opinion, is not a pollen chucker?


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 18, 2018)

These are not lines, this is the tester list to see if they make it to production... 

Why are you reading the Bodhi seeds thread anyways, if you're not interested move on.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2018)

Quick Q: What is Bodhi's strongest smelling strain?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Quick Q: What is Bodhi's strongest smelling strain?


[ here comes the ass brigade  ]


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> [ here comes the ass brigade  ]


I've got a tent full of ass right now. It smells nice, but fruity. Not what I would expect a skunk to smell like.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2018)

Skunky weed was here before Skunk #1. Seems like Colombian and HHigh grade Mex were that way fairly often. I sometimes pick up a skunkiness from fuel smelling pot.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2018)

Thunder Wookie smelled like shit feces crap and manure while growing.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 18, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> you don't need to root your cutting to flower it. Take your cutting, stick it in a glass of water ph'd to 5.6, then put it into flower. They will usually show sex in around 10 days or so.


nuh uh, its really that simple? I've been overthinking it that much? Thanks!


greg nr said:


> I've got a tent full of ass right now. It smells nice, but fruity. Not what I would expect a skunk to smell like.


I got 6 in mine on day 10v or so. Very excited to sex and flip.


----------



## McKringleberry (Apr 18, 2018)

Serva said:


> I tried it last time with 4 week old plants. Didn‘t worked out for me. Looked good for the first week, but in the end they died before showing any signs. Maybe it‘s working better with older plants though. How‘s your experience/advice?


No roots? Just death?

I take one or two stems from the 2nd or third node, whichever looks more sturdy and healthy. Make sure your leaves are green so they don't die off too soon and try to keep it in a spot that doesn't catch any circulating air. I had a small 4x2 mom tent that worked well for this. it might be tougher going into a larger flower room with big watts and fans on.


----------



## Ecafon (Apr 18, 2018)

Has anyone else noticed that the Attitude raised the price for Bodhi gear about $20?

I've been eyeing a pack that I haven't seen anywhere else and thought there might be a half way decent 420 deal.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Quick Q: What is Bodhi's strongest smelling strain?


I've grown out quite of few of Bodhi's crosses and hands down I'd have to say Dream Beaver. It reeks!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 18, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> Nobody sane, after reading this list, can have any doubts that *Bodhi is the very definition of a pollen chucker*. What a cheeky pollen chucker he is calling those random pollen chucks "_lines_"





Adam Tripper said:


> Just to validate that Peak's strains are great for crossing, did a pollen chuck of a female SS/C99 from PeakSeedsBC with Headband bx1 pollen (seeds from Medic's backcross on Loompa's clone, allegedly using a male obtained from feminized seed)* and the microwaved leaves smoke almost as strong as bud, simply incredible four hour whirlwind high.* Looks to be much stronger than SS/C99 (which is no slouch herself). Based on this, I'd say adding Sour Diesel genetics to Sweet Skunk is a great combination!



And nobody sane would smoke "microwaved LEAVES" ​


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 18, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> hey what's the good word on that older stock your boy started? they should be far enough along to reconize the real deal?


Thanks troll fam for your concern, here is a couple pictures for you to judge harshly. I just hope they look as good and similar to your Elfsnacks and Good Medicine. I can't wait for your photos so we can truly compare.
/s

Plants are week 3 I think. Phone didn't save the calendar entry so fuck. Back to the paper type that don't have issues.

ElfSnacks:


Good Medicine:


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 18, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> i hope they're real.must've been quite a woman to leave your wife,child,house,$$$ in seeds/equipment.if it is a scam though,why not just say the dude is deceased?


that was from dec 30.no trolling here fam,just a lover of a good mystery.i wouldnt know if that was legit or not.i'll take your word for it.im happy for @GrowGorilla .i believe he bought a lot of packs.
@Weliveinapolicestate


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 18, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> that was from dec 30.no trolling here fam,just a lover of a good mystery.i wouldnt know if that was legit or not.i'll take your word for it.im happy for @GrowGorilla .i believe he bought a lot of packs.
> @Weliveinapolicestate


Lol New to sarcasm and sarcastic (/s) replies I see. 

No worries brother they're looking real to me. I hope you managed to get yourself a couple of those old beans packs too. Have a couple Tigers Milk and Super Silver Yo Mama running in veg from the Mia seeds 2 for 2 on the germination.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 19, 2018)

Ecafon said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the Attitude raised the price for Bodhi gear about $20?
> 
> I've been eyeing a pack that I haven't seen anywhere else and thought there might be a half way decent 420 deal.


I haven't noticed the price increase, they're still £69.99. I bought a pack for that price in noveNove last year, obviously I used the discount code though 
Attitude has some decent freebies for 4\20 this year's you can get up to 17 free seeds with a £42 order.
Not bad, provided you'll use them all.


----------



## Ecafon (Apr 19, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I haven't noticed the price increase, they're still £69.99. I bought a pack for that price in noveNove last year, obviously I used the discount code though


I'm looking at USD prices so I wonder if it's based on the exchange rate. I used to see $80 but now I'm seeing $100.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 19, 2018)

Ecafon said:


> I'm looking at USD prices so I wonder if it's based on the exchange rate. I used to see $80 but now I'm seeing $100.


That could be, to be fair the £ is going to be worth nothing by the time we leave the European Union. 
Stupid BREXIT racists !


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> And nobody sane would smoke "microwaved LEAVES" ​


You beat me to it lol 

Cheers


----------



## Schmarmpit (Apr 19, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I haven't noticed the price increase, they're still £69.99. I bought a pack for that price in noveNove last year, obviously I used the discount code though
> Attitude has some decent freebies for 4\20 this year's you can get up to 17 free seeds with a £42 order.
> Not bad, provided you'll use them all.


I just ordered Mother's Milk from Attitude and got 17 free FEM seeds (a couple bogus AUTOs). I like using them because they take crypto currency and provide even more free seeds when using it. Very excited to get my hands on Mother's Milk! Now I need to start growing all these seeds out before they go bunk!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've grown out quite of few of Bodhi's crosses and hands down I'd have to say Dream Beaver. It reeks!


Hmm, I have a pack of that! I'll move it up the list!. Tx!

Oh, and since I dropped that I have a tent full of ASS, here are some pics. Yeah, showing my ass......

SIPS containers (2), 3 plants in left container, 2 in right. Super soil mix. 2xQB288 Led panels plus some xml2's. Running about 330 watts total. 3x3 tent. So far just water, mammoth p, recharge, and a seaweed extract. I almost blew it on the stretch, but some super cropping saved me.

These are about week 2.5 from flip. Already seeing trich's.

If you see powder on the leaves, that's pollen. Since the seeds are getting hard to get, I figured it couldn't hurt to have a jar of F1's to hunt through. 

I'll probably do that with the dream beaver also.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 19, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Hmm, I have a pack of that! I'll move it up the list!. Tx!
> 
> Oh, and since I dropped that I have a tent full of ASS, here are some pics. Yeah, showing my ass......
> 
> ...


Put me on the list for some ASS and Dream Beaver F2s if you make them!


----------



## elkamino (Apr 20, 2018)

Happy 420 y’all. 
Great day for fresh Blueberry HP/SSDD dry sift


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 20, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Happy 420 y’all.
> Great day for fresh Blueberry HP/SSDD dry sift
> View attachment 4124616
> View attachment 4124614


WOOOOEEEEE that looks yummy. Told the boss I'd come in and work tomorrow so Im not gonna get ripshit high tonight, but a few bowls of a 50/50 weed and ice hash are in order.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've grown out quite of few of Bodhi's crosses and hands down I'd have to say Dream Beaver. It reeks!


Which pheno are you talking about? I ended up with one pineapple and a couple of the garlic/roasted onion. The ones that I hear about are "She musk" and a pine flavor.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 20, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Which pheno are you talking about? I ended up with one pineapple and a couple of the garlic/roasted onion. The ones that I hear about are "She musk" and a pine flavor.


I got both the sweeter pineapple one and one that smells like garlic/onions and body odor/rotting vermin. I kept the more offensive one. It stunk in that "good" way that keeps ya going back for more. I don't think either had any pine terps that I can remember.
I let it go to move on to other packs from Bodhi and I should've kept it.
I'm going to make F2s with the extra pack I have this summer along with Goji.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 20, 2018)

does anybody know why there's no Bodhi on seedsherenow right now?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 20, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> does anybody know why there's no Bodhi on seedsherenow right now?


Have they ever sold Bodhi?


----------



## Ecafon (Apr 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Have they ever sold Bodhi?



Not to my knowledge.


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 20, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> does anybody know why there's no Bodhi on seedsherenow right now?


Bodhi has said he can't take on any new seed banks. It's all he can do to keep up with the one's he supplies now. Besides, if SeedsHereNow sold Bodhi seeds they would be at least $100 a pack. Heck they sell BOG seeds for $98 a pack.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Have they ever sold Bodhi?





Ecafon said:


> Not to my knowledge.





N.R.G. said:


> Bodhi has said he can't take on any new seed banks. It's all he can do to keep up with the one's he supplies now. Besides, if SeedsHereNow sold Bodhi seeds they would be at least $100 a pack. Heck they sell BOG seeds for $98 a pack.


Sorry y’all I fucked up. I originally ordered from JBS co, but forgot and went to seedsherenow instead because of. My bad, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 20, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Sorry y’all I fucked up. I originally ordered from JBS co, but forgot and went to seedsherenow instead because of. My bad, thanks for the clarification.


Easy mistake, considering Seeds Here Now is actually run by James Bean. Anyone know the deal with that?

Also anyone picking up any of the new on GLG? I thought I was done after taking advantage of the BOGO last month, but fuck it, probably gonna grab a couple more packs.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Easy mistake, considering Seeds Here Now is actually run by James Bean. Anyone know the deal with that?
> 
> Also anyone picking up any of the new on GLG? I thought I was done after taking advantage of the BOGO last month, but fuck it, probably gonna grab a couple more packs.


Man, when I ordered I said I liked his potcast episode and he corrected me on it. I felt like such a jackass haha. But I too would like to know the story.


----------



## Philip-O (Apr 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Easy mistake, considering Seeds Here Now is actually run by James Bean. Anyone know the deal with that?
> 
> Also anyone picking up any of the new on GLG? I thought I was done after taking advantage of the BOGO last month, but fuck it, probably gonna grab a couple more packs.


What is new?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 20, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> What is new?


Dragon blood HP, DLA4 (I think that’s the new one), Moontang, Silver Mountain, ASS, Mothers Milk, Prayer Tower Indica... I think those are all the restocks. 

Anyone grown Moontang? Does it throw any Chem91 phenos? I’m leaning that way at the moment.


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 20, 2018)

Ya Attitude raised their prices a bit. But I can use my card to order them and get them in a week.

Got ASS, Dream Lotus, Lemon HP, SS#4 and Goji going right now. I dumped Angelica from the lineup. Not liking the Hashplant series so far. Going to give the Lemon HP a good run through because it's way more on the lemon side than the hp side.


----------



## Philip-O (Apr 20, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Ya Attitude raised their prices a bit. But I can use my card to order them and get them in a week.
> 
> Got ASS, Dream Lotus, Lemon HP, SS#4 and Goji going right now. I dumped Angelica from the lineup. Not liking the Hashplant series so far. Going to give the Lemon HP a good run through because it's way more on the lemon side than the hp side.


What don´t you like about the HP line? I have a Wookie HP that is doing beautifully in flower, but the Jamaican/Indian HPs have been finicky in veg (my humidity was out of control though).


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Easy mistake, considering Seeds Here Now is actually run by James Bean. Anyone know the deal with that?
> 
> Also anyone picking up any of the new on GLG? I thought I was done after taking advantage of the BOGO last month, but fuck it, probably gonna grab a couple more packs.


I'm on the fence right now. I kind of want to grab some Dragons Blood x 88g13/hp and Hollyweed. I will order from JBC though if I pull the trigger. He has a new freebie that I'm interested in - Road Kill Unicorn V2.


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 20, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> What don´t you like about the HP line? I have a Wookie HP that is doing beautifully in flower, but the Jamaican/Indian HPs have been finicky in veg (my humidity was out of control though).


How is your Wookie HP doing? I found some nice phenos, one really stood out that my wife said smells like raspberry lemonade. I crossed that one with my SSDD male. I have 12 of those sprouting right now, need to move them into cups tomorrow actually.


----------



## Philip-O (Apr 20, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I'm on the fence right now. I kind of want to grab some Dragons Blood x 88g13/hp and Hollyweed. I will order from JBC though if I pull the trigger. He has a new freebie that I'm interested in - Road Kill Unicorn V2.


I actually placed an order with JB (DLA 4 and 10, I had 5 to 9) to get that same freebie  



N.R.G. said:


> How is your Wookie HP doing? I found some nice phenos, one really stood out that my wife said smells like raspberry lemonade. I crossed that one with my SSDD male. I have 12 of those sprouting right now, need to move them into cups tomorrow actually.


I´ll try to post a pic soon. Short plant, almost no stretch, pain in the ass to clone (I think 1 out of 6 rooted), not a big feeder (although it yellowed a bit this week, about the 4th-5th week of actual flowering), took well the topping. I think I will get some nice golf balls from it, but probably not a heavy yielder (good for micro grows, or could be vegged to be taller).


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 20, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> What don´t you like about the HP line? I have a Wookie HP that is doing beautifully in flower, but the Jamaican/Indian HPs have been finicky in veg (my humidity was out of control though).


The HP seems too strong in most hybrids. My Angelica was so strong it hurt my lungs.....in a bad way. I ran 3 other hybrids with the HP and they all were too much on the HP side of things except the Lemon HP. I got 8 of 12 fems from a pack and they were all lemony delicious. Definitely has a nice sativa side to it during the first 30 minutes or so. Then the body sets in.


----------



## Philip-O (Apr 20, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> The HP seems too strong in most hybrids. My Angelica was so strong it hurt my lungs.....in a bad way. I ran 3 other hybrids with the HP and they all were too much on the HP side of things except the Lemon HP. I got 8 of 12 fems from a pack and they were all lemony delicious. Definitely has a nice sativa side to it during the first 30 minutes or so. Then the body sets in.


How long did you cure it? It could probably help. How many did you run? When I clear my tents I plan to run several of the DLA packs at once, 4/5 plants each. Most are HP crosses, so we´ll see then.

I have a Lemon Thai 57 x 88G13HP going on now. Still a small plant, but showed preflowers already and has a gorgeous sativa structure. Does not look too different from a double zamal seedling close by


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 20, 2018)

2 months plus cured. Ran a pack of the Angelica and got 2 fems, so not as much variety as the Lemon HP. Saw quite a few pics of other HP crosses and many look the same having strong HP traits. Even my Lemon HP has strong HP traits but kept the terps and bud shape of the Lemon G

I turned back to the APP crosses with ASS and Silver Mountain. Four ASS just sprouted so now it's a waiting game. Also have 3 new Dream Lotus going. IMO the HP is too dominating in its crosses, especially if you want a more 50/50 type of high. Your Thai 57 may cut into that strength tho since it's a strong sativa.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 20, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I'm on the fence right now. I kind of want to grab some Dragons Blood x 88g13/hp and Hollyweed. I will order from JBC though if I pull the trigger. He has a new freebie that I'm interested in - Road Kill Unicorn V2.


I’m definitely going to get the Hollyweed and Solo’s Stash as a freebie. Want as much HPK as I can get my hands on, might do some chucking if I can find some real marshmallow phenos. 

Trying to pick between ASS and Moontang as my third pack.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> 2 months plus cured. Ran a pack of the Angelica and got 2 fems, so not as much variety as the Lemon HP. Saw quite a few pics of other HP crosses and many look the same having strong HP traits. Even my Lemon HP has strong HP traits but kept the terps and bud shape of the Lemon G
> 
> I turned back to the APP crosses with ASS and Silver Mountain. Four ASS just sprouted so now it's a waiting game. Also have 3 new Dream Lotus going. IMO the HP is too dominating in its crosses, especially if you want a more 50/50 type of high. Your Thai 57 may cut into that strength tho since it's a strong sativa.


Yeah, I haven’t grown any yet but I’ve heard the HP crosses tend to be fairly indica-heavy. I could see them being disappointing if that’s not what you’re looking for.


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 20, 2018)

I hope the Dank Sinatra ladies are HP-leaning and indica-heavy! 



DS1
 

DS2
 

DS4
 

Two weeks to go!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Apr 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Dragon blood HP, DLA4 (I think that’s the new one), Moontang, Silver Mountain, ASS, Mothers Milk, Prayer Tower Indica... I think those are all the restocks.
> 
> Anyone grown Moontang? Does it throw any Chem91 phenos? I’m leaning that way at the moment.


Ran Moontang last O.D season,really nice plant good yield,resin and potency but almost no smell.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 21, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I'm on the fence right now. I kind of want to grab some Dragons Blood x 88g13/hp and Hollyweed. I will order from JBC though if I pull the trigger. He has a new freebie that I'm interested in - Road Kill Unicorn V2.


Damn I might need to find two packs I want cause I want that RKU v2. 

I want the corpse pheno


----------



## Craigson (Apr 21, 2018)

Ordered from jbc and glg yesterday

GLG
Lemon penetration(lemon diesel x snow lotus)

LA wookie(la affie x wookie)

FREEBIE Chem91jb x snow lotus

JBC
Prayer Tower Indy (lemon thai x appy)

Mountain Temple (temple x appy)

FREEBIE RKU v2


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2018)

The g13HP father seems to bestow some dominant genes. Sour Butter cross and Secret Chief look almost the same and effects (couchlock) are similar.


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 21, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> I hope the Dank Sinatra ladies are HP-leaning and indica-heavy!
> 
> 
> Two weeks to go!


They look it. With seeds to boot!!


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 21, 2018)

hillbill said:


> The g13HP father seems to bestow some dominant genes. Sour Butter cross and Secret Chief look almost the same and effects (couchlock) are similar.


How many seeds are you running of each? I think it depends on the mother. I plan to do some breeding with pure 88g13/hp this summer so I'll test it out. I picked up a few packs via Hazeman. 

As of right now these are my 420 orders: 
Black Triangle and Hollyweed via JBC with Roadkill Unicorn as the freebie
Blood Orange "Crocket Family Farms" via SeedsHereNow 
Lemon Larry Lavender and Aroma Therapy "Big Buddy Seeds" via Shoe on IG
The 13th Warrior and Loose Caboose high cbd strains "Enlightened Genetics" via Shoe on IG. 
Now I think I'll squeeze in a few Hazeman packs direct from him during his 420 sale and call it good. 

I feel bad I have not ordered anything from DCSE. I wanted a few Strayfox lines but I couldn't stay up til midnight and the ones I wanted were gone at 6am when I woke up. That midnight drop was not cool for those of us that work lol.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I got both the sweeter pineapple one and one that smells like garlic/onions and body odor/rotting vermin. I kept the more offensive one. It stunk in that "good" way that keeps ya going back for more. I don't think either had any pine terps that I can remember.
> I let it go to move on to other packs from Bodhi and I should've kept it.
> I'm going to make F2s with the extra pack I have this summer along with Goji.


I hear you, I have a pack of Beaver and Sumatra that I am holding on to.


----------



## Adam Tripper (Apr 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> So who, in your esteemed opinion, is not a pollen chucker?


*DJ Short *is a proper breeder and not a serial pollen chucker like Bodhi.



bigbongloads said:


> How many of his chucks have you grown out or smoked?


I've grown Bodhi's _*Silver Lotus *_and it was hemp_*, no high from it at all*_. Not just my experience, but other people's as well (like Baked Beanz, who is a well known, competent grower). Would love to hear from other Silver Lotus growers, hopefully from an independent grower who still has an independent mind (and not a brainwashed member of this Bodhi cult herd)



Tangerine_ said:


> And nobody sane would smoke "microwaved LEAVES"


*DJ Short*, one of the great real breeders (not a pollen chucker like Bodhi) *smokes leaves* to select males for breeding as you can see in this video:


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Apr 21, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> *DJ Short *is a proper breeder and not a serial pollen chucker like Bodhi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grew Silver Lotus over our summer and it didn’t disappoint.


Grabbed a pack of Dragon fruit to grow next season


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 21, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> *DJ Short *is a proper breeder and not a serial pollen chucker like Bodhi.
> 
> 
> 
> I've grown Bodhi's _*Silver Lotus *_and it was hemp_*, no high from it at all*_. Not just my experience, but other people's as well (like Baked Beanz, who is a well known, competent grower). Would love to hear from other Silver Lotus growers, hopefully from an independent grower who still has an independent mind (and not a brainwashed member of this Bodhi cult herd)


I'd question where you got your seeds. Common sense and research would tell you that both SSH and Snow Lotus are very heavy hitters and that's well documented across many forums by many people including other top breeders. I'm not saying you didn't experience this but I think it's clear you didn't have Bodhi's Silver Lotus. It is pretty much impossible to cross those two strains and have no THC.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 21, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Grew Silver Lotus over our summer and it didn’t disappoint.
> View attachment 4125104
> 
> Grabbed a pack of Dragon fruit to grow next season


damn that spider is a monster, super cool! awesome looking crop too.


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 21, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn that spider is a monster, super cool! awesome looking crop too.


It's like having free protection. You better treat her nice before you harvest


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 21, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> It's like having free protection. You better treat her nice before you harvest


I'm an ironworker so my wife makes me keep all my filthy work clothes in the basement, where my gardens are. Every morning when i get dressed there are a few spiders that I see running around that i'll chat with. always the same couple, I can tell them apart now, lol.There's another long crawly guy too who i'm cool with. They are serious bro's. They are never fucking around on my glass/where I don't want them to be, and I have never seen an undesirable insect around my stuff (knocking on wood). 

Unrelated note: Are there any lines/strains that people have been generally unimpressed with, or is a really low yielder/overall lacking? I'm thinking of just playing spin the wheel on a few new packs, but I just don't want to get something that's kinda known to be a let down.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 21, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> *DJ Short *is a proper breeder and not a serial pollen chucker like Bodhi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DJ Short? DJ Short hasn’t done shit in decades, and now his son is living off his name. Who today, in your opinion, isn’t a pollen chucker?

Line breeding is absolutely valuable and indispensable, but if all breeders just line bred, we’d have about 5 strains today and everything would be even more inbred than it already is.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 21, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> *DJ Short *is a proper breeder and not a serial pollen chucker like Bodhi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The term “pollen chucker” isn’t as derogatory as u would hope since it’s the basic method of breeding plants. 
Even your beloved DJ short is in fact a pollen chucker, he also happens to be the worst possible comparison you could have used.
DJ short has been “breeding” the same 5 strains for the last 25 yrs and has somehow managed to make them worse and definitely unstable.
Everyone is entitled to an opinion but one thing I know for sure is that none of the fanboys u speak of would have wasted their time dropping a hate post in a DJ thread.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 21, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> *DJ Short *is a proper breeder and not a serial pollen chucker like Bodhi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off, I've grown DJ shorts Blueberry and didn't keep it. It lacked vigor, is finicky, and mutates.

Second, why bother entering a thread you don't participate in or even read just to sling mud? That says a whole lot more about you than it does anyone else.

Third - You're basing your opinion on not only your limited experience with a single strain but your limited knowledge of breeders in general.
Unlike other "breeders" who source elite cuts to make S1s of someone elses work or those that source an elite male and chuck pollen at every elite cut they can get their hands on, Bodhi actually *selects his own males.* He's traveled collecting genetics and gives more back to the community than any other breeder I know of. He worked his Dragonsblood Hashplant to F4 and those are nearly impossible to acquire. His work speaks for itself....much like your posting history.


So yeah...its baffling to me that you call one the most humble, down to earth, generous, guys in this business "cheeky". 

And before you go calling me a Bodhi "sect" member or fanboy, my grows are well documented in this thread. The good and the bad. I shill for no breeder!

BTW, did you actually _watch_ that video segment you posted? If you didn't maybe you should before using it to further validate your position on "smoking microwaved leaves". You clearly misinterpreted the speakers entire point and reasoning.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 21, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> *DJ Short *is a proper breeder and not a serial pollen chucker like Bodhi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Instead of starting an argument, you seem to of actually beat yourself with your own statement. If DJ Short was so good you wouldn't be able to find better examples of his signature strains from other breeders. The ones with the genetics from before he fucked them up. 
Cheers


----------



## Sir72 (Apr 21, 2018)

Any one try lavender aura? (purple urkle x wookie)


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> First off, I've grown DJ shorts Blueberry and didn't keep it. It lacked vigor, is finicky, and mutates.
> 
> Second, why bother entering a thread you don't participate in or even read just to sling mud? That says a whole lot more about you than it does anyone else.
> 
> ...


You make some very good points. DJ Shorts’ Blueberry is inbred to the point that you see severe inbreeding depression. That’s not a good thing. You’re not the only person to mention the lack of vigor and mutations that show up in the line.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> DJ Short? DJ Short hasn’t done shit in decades, and now his son is living off his name. Who today, in your opinion, isn’t a pollen chucker?
> 
> Line breeding is absolutely valuable and indispensable, but if all breeders just line bred, we’d have about 5 strains today and everything would be even more inbred than it already is.


This about sums it up. It's weird how people become so 'knight in shining armor' from reading pot forum bs that they quit objectively judging plants and base it on their personal endearment bullshit. It's sort of like groupie girls and boy bands.



jayblaze710 said:


> You make some very good points. DJ Shorts’ Blueberry is inbred to the point that you see severe inbreeding depression. That’s not a good thing. You’re not the only person to mention the lack of vigor and mutations that show up in the line.


Yup been saying the same thing for years.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Apr 21, 2018)

GOJI OG @ day 33



https://www.rollitup.org/t/goji-og-by-bodhi.957455/


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 22, 2018)

Goji og at 52 days, my camera sucks but she is a little purple up top, more of a piney kushy smell like her mom/self


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 22, 2018)

Here’s my Silver Lotus... far from hemp


Adam Tripper said:


> *DJ Short *is a proper breeder and not a serial pollen chucker like Bodhi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Apr 22, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Goji og at 52 days, my camera sucks but she is a little purple up top, more of a piney kushy smell like her mom/self
> View attachment 4125395


Wow looks great!. Looking forward to seeing something similar from my gojis


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 22, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> View attachment 4125476 Here’s my Silver Lotus... far from hemp


How long did you take those Swamp? I haven't had any SSH in a while and that cross looks pretty freakin tasty.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 22, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> *DJ Short *is a proper breeder and not a serial pollen chucker like Bodhi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the little hooker trying to get the attention from of all the boys! You are going to get nothing but dicks...

I hope that this is not drawn out and that this fucker does not pollute the thread tomorrow or the following days!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 22, 2018)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Wow looks great!. Looking forward to seeing something similar from my gojis


Thank you. You'll enjoy the goji og. Really strong herb too!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Apr 22, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> View attachment 4125476 Here’s my Silver Lotus... far from hemp


To be honest... That's pretty shwaggy looking...


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 22, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> To be honest... That's pretty shwaggy looking...


I've never seen schwag like that. It looks like it had nute or heat burn but it clearly has frost on it.


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 22, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> To be honest... That's pretty shwaggy looking...


Everytime I see you post you are bashing a breeder for your plants turning hermie. Maybe you should be more critical of your own grows. I think it looks perfectly fine for a sativa variety, pretty good in fact


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Apr 22, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Everytime I see you post you are bashing a breeder for your plants turning hermie. Maybe you should be more critical of your own grows. I think it looks perfectly fine for a sativa variety, pretty good in fact


Really now? You mean when I tested for Red Eyed (big ups to the guy) that line was so Hermie prone (documented by several people) that he ended up not releasing them? Or the horrendous Seed Junky Herm fem line he released that yes I will continue to bash as it is one of the worst releases as of late. Or you could be referring to maybe the 2 herms aside from that I have had personally out of maybe 400 beans popped?

Lol you really remember me? Because I don't post much on here. Kinda stokes my ego a bit tho.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 22, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Grabbed a pack of Dragon fruit to grow next season


I ran a pack and didn't clone it because it was a freebie. It was a bad mistake! There was one that had a golf ball bud structure and a candy store smell/flavor, lime was the dominate flavor. I am def going to grab another pack and clone this time. It had one of the best flavors that I came across and I was NOT a SSH fan at the time... I was like "here we go, another SSH grow", but it was fast flowering and medium to good yield. I'll see if I can find my old pics.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 22, 2018)

Some of those heavily leaning sativa's can take forever and it does take some skill to keep them going and healthy.
Granted, I haven't grown any SSH crosses in a looong time but that pic looks perfectly fine to me.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 22, 2018)

Yeah most hazes will end up looking loose and larfy but the smoke is killer. Ya can't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 22, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Really now? You mean when I tested for Red Eyed (big ups to the guy) that line was so Hermie prone (documented by several people) that he ended up not releasing them? Or the horrendous Seed Junky Herm fem line he released that yes I will continue to bash as it is one of the worst releases as of late. Or you could be referring to maybe the 2 herms aside from that I have had personally out of maybe 400 beans popped?
> 
> Lol you really remember me? Because I don't post much on here. Kinda stokes my ego a bit tho.


You think you're hot shit but you're really just shit. Nobodies stroking your collapsed ego besides yourself. Move along now


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 22, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> View attachment 4125476 Here’s my Silver Lotus... far from hemp


Having grown SSH many moons ago.This looks pretty much exactly what I would expect. Anyone who enjoys sativas like myself, would most likely love it. 
Cheers


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Apr 22, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I ran a pack and didn't clone it because it was a freebie. It was a bad mistake! There was one that had a golf ball bud structure and a candy store smell/flavor, lime was the dominate flavor. I am def going to grab another pack and clone this time. It had one of the best flavors that I came across and I was NOT a SSH fan at the time... I was like "here we go, another SSH grow", but it was fast flowering and medium to good yield. I'll see if I can find my old pics.


I had a look around and Dragon Fruit seems to get more love than Silver Lotus,I’m considering grabbing another pack of the S.L and growing them both as the S.L is one of my favourite smokes from the 8 Bodhi strains I grew.


----------



## zeeman (Apr 22, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I had a look around and Dragon Fruit seems to get more love than Silver Lotus,I’m considering grabbing another pack of the S.L and growing them both as the S.L is one of my favourite smokes from the 8 Bodhi strains I grew.


Dragon fruit and silver lotus can be had as freebies at glg right now.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 22, 2018)

zeeman said:


> Dragon fruit and silver lotus can be had as freebies at glg right now.


And if you’re looking for hazes, Silver Mountain is in stock there too. Probably the last time it’ll be available, and I’ve only heard good things about it. Hell, you could get all 3 SSH crosses for $120 if you order today.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 22, 2018)

the dragon fruit i grew was a really nice looking plant.that's it at seedling then about 6 weeks later or so.
my lack of research + northeast outdoor season=. weather got to it first.looking forward to trying it indoors.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Apr 22, 2018)

zeeman said:


> Dragon fruit and silver lotus can be had as freebies at glg right now.





jayblaze710 said:


> And if you’re looking for hazes, Silver Mountain is in stock there too. Probably the last time it’ll be available, and I’ve only heard good things about it. Hell, you could get all 3 SSH crosses for $120 if you order today.


Not sure if he sends to Australia


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 22, 2018)

Can anyone tell me anything about Soar (Columbia red x OMG-old mother ghani)? For some reason this one keeps calling me.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 22, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I've never seen schwag like that. It looks like it had nute or heat burn but it clearly has frost on it.


Pretty packed room and this one just didn’t want to stay away from the light which probably affected her density. I had a few other Phenos as well but this was my favorite. Not the most hazy of the bunch but right up there... the flavor of bubblegum jasmine haze just lingered on the mouth. Super tasty. Def not nute burn bc she was fed organic teas pretty much exclusively. And as you can see the trim was subpar but yummy! She was delicious and the effect was very creative as one would expect from a haze.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> How long did you take those Swamp? I haven't had any SSH in a while and that cross looks pretty freakin tasty.


She went like 10-11


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 22, 2018)

I have to throw my Silver Lotus experience in there. It was my first Bodhi strain and I liked it. I am only on my second Bodhi grow with More Cowbell. The high was great, taste was great. I cloned it, made seeds from it and crossed it. All of that has turned out with great results. The only possible negative thing I could say is sure it wasn't like 30% thc blow your knickers off but then again I don't really need or want just pure THC. I would rather have a balanced strain and it is that.


----------



## JeffSessions (Apr 23, 2018)

It is really funny what people want to come on here and bash Bodhi for. 

Polyhybrid crosses having stress related intersex tendencies seems pretty fucking obvious to even my basic bitch amateur ass.

Leafy? Haze? Must be a shitty strain and a shitty grow! GTF outta here with that shit. Silver Lotus is powerful medicine. Original gatorade pheno is like weederall. 10 wks, gorgeous structure. Really, really nice hash. 

I was trying to figure out what the different Afghanis in DLA are and re-listened to the Potcast with Bodhi. He is super into vibes and energy and it seems like all the people who are having bad experiences are probably just getting their shit thrown back in their faces by the plants, just like they are by posting dumb shit in this thread.

Re loudest strains give the wookies a lookie. Some go to 11 for sure.

Stay lifted!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2018)

Some herms and low female/male ratio seems to be a part of growing poly or poly poly hybreeds. So does face ripping potency and hybreed vigor! Certain strains and descendants seem much more prone to herm than others. Worked lines and IBLs are safe and stable if not cutting edge strength. There are very strong worked strains out there but few from US breeders.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 23, 2018)

JeffSessions said:


> It is really funny what people want to come on here and bash Bodhi for.
> 
> Polyhybrid crosses having stress related intersex tendencies seems pretty fucking obvious to even my basic bitch amateur ass.
> 
> ...


those bodhi episodes are great. He is an amazing guy, I could listen to him talk all day. and I'm about as far from a hippy type as you can get. He's just such a positive person.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 23, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> those bodhi episodes are great. He is an amazing guy, I could listen to him talk all day. and I'm about as far from a hippy type as you can get. He's just such a positive person.


I’d known of Bodhi and knew he had a good reputation, but hadn’t really researched his work. As soon as I finished listening to that interview I made my first Bodhi purchase.


----------



## feva (Apr 23, 2018)

just thought i toss this in here real quick Chocolate trip f3s


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’d known of Bodhi and knew he had a good reputation, but hadn’t really researched his work. As soon as I finished listening to that interview I made my first Bodhi purchase.


Thats pretty much how it was for me too. I was looking for my next set of beans, heard his episodes, and was just like, I need to support this guy and what he's doing. and it brought me to this small Bodhi community, which I am quickly realizing is a great place.


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 23, 2018)

feva said:


> View attachment 4126256 View attachment 4126257 just thought i toss this in here real quick Chocolate trip f3s


Absolutely gorgeous chunky girls. Great work. 
Are there indeed chocolate tones to her?


----------



## feva (Apr 23, 2018)

Real strong grape smell that turns into a chocolate tootsie roll. exactly like a tootsie pop


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 23, 2018)

Here’s my Gatorade pheno Silver Lotus.

A Dragonsblood Hashplant (g13 pheno) peeking in from the top left


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 24, 2018)

Some Sakuras 

Katsu Bubba Kush x Wookie15 

Found a killer male too!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 24, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> View attachment 4126413 View attachment 4126414 View attachment 4126415 Some Sakuras
> 
> Katsu Bubba Kush x Wookie15
> 
> Found a killer male too!


Those are some beautiful buds. What’s it smell like at this point? The only grow reports I’ve seen suggest they can be pretty variable and loud. I’m currently weighing between Sakura or Bubba kush x Snow Lotus to pop in a week or so.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 24, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> View attachment 4126308 Here’s my Gatorade pheno Silver Lotus.
> 
> A Dragonsblood Hashplant (g13 pheno) peeking in from the top left


You get any blood pheno?!


----------



## Rosinallday (Apr 24, 2018)

DLA 5 Artifact 1 x 88g13hp. Most interesting stem rub on these. After listening to Bodhi's podcast I decided to pop these he seemed pretty excited. 

Grandma's hp
 
Cherry Queen


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 24, 2018)

kona gold said:


> You get any blood pheno?!


can you describe what that pheno is like? thanks!


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> can you describe what that pheno is like? thanks!


When you top your plant it’ll look like blood oozing out. Like a red/burgundy color


----------



## Ohwolfie (Apr 24, 2018)

Does anyone know much about Bodhi's Cherry Queen line? I know he used a Fat Cherry Afghani female x an Old Mother Ghani male. The strain sounds interesting. I have asked a couple of people who know him personally, but haven't heard anything back yet. Wish he had a contact me link somewhere so I could ask. Although, everybody would be bothering him.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 24, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> When you top your plant it’ll look like blood oozing out. Like a red/burgundy color


Crazy, I grew a plant (non bodhi) that did that...on halloween night too haha. It came out like legit blood, then I ran to get a camera and by the time I got back it has more clear liquid in it but I got this pic:


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 24, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> When you top your plant it’ll look like blood oozing out. Like a red/burgundy color


that is super cool. is that the pheno the strain gets its name from, i'm assuming? do they know the probability of popping one?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 24, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> that is super cool. is that the pheno the strain gets its name from, i'm assuming? do they know the probability of popping one?


It’s an incredibly rare pheno that derives from the heirloom Hawaiian sativa used in the cross. Bodhi has been inbreeding the line multiple generations to select for the “blood” trait (F4 currently), and then crossed it to his 88g13hp male. 

I’ve heard of people finding them in a pack, so I think Bodhi was pretty successful in selecting for the trait.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 24, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s an incredibly rare pheno that derives from the heirloom Hawaiian sativa used in the cross. Bodhi has been inbreeding the line multiple generations to select for the “blood” trait (F4 currently), and then crossed it to his 88g13hp male.
> 
> I’ve heard of people finding them in a pack, so I think Bodhi was pretty successful in selecting for the trait.


OH man that is awesome. I emailed to do a test of a dragonsblood crosses a week or so ago. I doubt I'll hear back but I'd pop the entire pack to try and find it.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 24, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> can you describe what that pheno is like? thanks!


All I know is it might have red petioles and bleed a red sap.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 24, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> DLA 5 Artifact 1 x 88g13hp. Most interesting stem rub on these. After listening to Bodhi's podcast I decided to pop these he seemed pretty excited.
> View attachment 4126626
> Grandma's hp
> View attachment 4126628
> ...


Got some old school fat leaves from the Afghani.


----------



## McKringleberry (Apr 24, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> nuh uh, its really that simple? I've been overthinking it that much? Thanks!
> 
> I got 6 in mine on day 10v or so. Very excited to sex and flip.


Yessir! It's that easy =)


----------



## casperd (Apr 24, 2018)

what is the best most pungent most potent bodhi gear ?


----------



## casperd (Apr 24, 2018)

jkahndb0 said:


> Here's my Bodhi List....
> 
> ELF SNACK - REG
> STAR CHILD - REG
> ...


whats the best uv had ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 25, 2018)

Quick report on Time Bandit...

I've had these curing for about a month and the terps have taken on this incredible spicy lemon cleanser funky goodness that I really like.
I grabbed a couple of nugs and threw them in a clean bong and shared with a friend. Its far more potent then I'd previously remembered. Probably because I reach for others too often. It hits right behind the eyes and works its way down. It definitely did the trick and lasted for a good 3+hrs.
I cant really say the terps transferred to taste but it was smooth yet very expansive. I'm terrible at these reports (especially when I'm this sleep deprived) but I was so impressed with this one I had to at least attempt to articulate my experience with it for anyone growing or contemplating growing it.


Pic for reference



I ran this and Sour Butter at the same time and gave them each at least 3-4 runs. This one beats out the Sour Butter in taste and potency....everything except yield which is unimportant to me.


----------



## ibitegirls (Apr 25, 2018)

one of my space monkey's thats always been slow to grow is now showing almost 90% orange hairs after only 5 weeks of flowering. could be done by next week lol. the other ones are showing mostly white hairs, so this seems to be unique


----------



## hillbill (Apr 25, 2018)

There is a fast sister in that troop of monkeys!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 25, 2018)

I guess I got the fat and sassy, and slower Monkey sister...40 days, and no signs of slowing down, lol!


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 25, 2018)

Can anybody recommend a good source to buy bodhi seeds in Canada ? 

Thanks


----------



## Craigson (Apr 25, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> Can anybody recommend a good source to buy bodhi seeds in Canada ?
> 
> Thanks


Best places ive found are Great lakes genetics and james bean co. Not in Canada but ship to Canada for like $30


----------



## Strudelheim (Apr 25, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Best places ive found are Great lakes genetics and james bean co. Not in Canada but ship to Canada for like $30


Just be careful I had a $500 order that Canada Post delivered to the wrong house one street over. I freaked out when tracking said it was delivered! GLG does not require a signature to accept(not sure why as it basically prevents miss delivery of it being dropped to a random door). 
So I got on my winter boots in -30C canadian winters and started hitting the streets as I knew it was maybe delivered to same house address, different street. Sure enough the first house out of a possible 20 I was going to do, said they received something and threw it back in the street mailbox down the street. 2 days later Canada Post delivered it to me. I was so happy. So yeah the tracking doesn't offer much of a guarantee and there is no insurance on it from GLG end of shipping so maybe request that signature will be required. GLG was real cool and emailed back throughout this ordeal, Im just wondering if it had not gone to such a cool house that threw it back in the mailbox it would have been gone, and GLG wouldn't have done anything about it since it really wasn't their fault. Funny thing is i get deliveres on daily basis and miss deliveres rarely happen, I was like why now, why this!!! I took it as a sign god didn't want me to grow. When it showed up in my mailbox, it was a sign from god. He wanted me to grow!


----------



## elkamino (Apr 25, 2018)

My Two Space Monkey boys are swelling and getting ready to bust nuts so I moved them out of the girls room to the Male Chamber aka guest bedroom closet for the home stretch. Parchment paper is in place to catch the loads. They’ll tag team on a SSDD, a BBHP and another girl in a few days/week. Both have Strong stem smells, ones got some Vick’s Vaporub


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 25, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Just be careful I had a $500 order that Canada Post delivered to the wrong house one street over. I freaked out when tracking said it was delivered! GLG does not require a signature to accept(not sure why as it basically prevents miss delivery of it being dropped to a random door).
> So I got on my winter boots in -30C canadian winters and started hitting the streets as I knew it was maybe delivered to same house address, different street. Sure enough the first house out of a possible 20 I was going to do, said they received something and threw it back in the street mailbox down the street. 2 days later Canada Post delivered it to me. I was so happy. So yeah the tracking doesn't offer much of a guarantee and there is no insurance on it from GLG end of shipping so maybe request that signature will be required. GLG was real cool and emailed back throughout this ordeal, Im just wondering if it had not gone to such a cool house that threw it back in the mailbox it would have been gone, and GLG wouldn't have done anything about it since it really wasn't their fault. Funny thing is i get deliveres on daily basis and miss deliveres rarely happen, I was like why now, why this!!! I took it as a sign god didn't want me to grow. When it showed up in my mailbox, it was a sign from god. He wanted me to grow!


You really want to sign for something illegal?

Heads up for people in the US. If ever ordering stuff that could be illegal to buy or ship, don’t require signing for delivery. Any search warrant will require the recipient to sign for the package beforehand. If you are receiving a package and the delivery man is requiring a signature, just tell them you aren’t expecting anything, don’t know who the sender is, and to return the package.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 25, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> You really want to sign for something illegal?
> 
> Heads up for people in the US. If ever ordering stuff that could be illegal to buy or ship, don’t require signing for delivery. Any search warrant will require the recipient to sign for the package beforehand. If you are receiving a package and the delivery man is requiring a signature, just tell them you aren’t expecting anything, don’t know who the sender is, and to return the package.


this 1000x. I just had to have some insurance papers resent because I didn't know they were sending them, and I will not sign a goddamn thing unless I am expecting it THAT day, and I can verify it is that before I sign. 

dont fuck around with your freedom.


----------



## brockt (Apr 25, 2018)

can anyone recommend a good muscle melting, inner massage strain?

would sky lotus be good?


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 25, 2018)

Wookie Orgasm


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 25, 2018)

brockt said:


> can anyone recommend a good muscle melting, inner massage strain?
> 
> would sky lotus be good?


Sunshine Daydream. Like being covered in a warm blanket on a fall night.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 25, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Wookie Orgasm
> 
> View attachment 4127246 View attachment 4127247 View attachment 4127248


gaw'DAMN that is one frosty lady! So would this plant be a good candidate for hash making? Looks like lots of sugar on the leaves.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 25, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> gaw'DAMN that is one frosty lady! So would this plant be a good candidate for hash making? Looks like lots of sugar on the leaves.


Can be but I would use another strain.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 25, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Can be but I would use another strain.


what is it lacking that you would look for in something else? Sorry, noob and just trying to learn all i can.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2018)

My goji s1 is putting off some golf balls of frost. I still have 3 more of the s1 beans and will pop the other sooner or later but damn I should have keep the clone of this girl. Just wasn't sure how she'd play out, plus she was a little slow in veg with not the greatest node spacing.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 25, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> what is it lacking that you would look for in something else? Sorry, noob and just trying to learn all i can.


I would look for something that yields more.


----------



## brockt (Apr 25, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Sunshine Daydream. Like being covered in a warm blanket on a fall night.


Cheers! Bodhi mentioned in the Potcast interview some effects that can some through in certain strains that feel like you're getting a massage - this is the kind strain I am after.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My goji s1 is putting off some golf balls of frost. I still have 3 more of the s1 beans and will pop the other sooner or later but damn I should have keep the clone of this girl. Just wasn't sure how she'd play out, plus she was a little slow in veg with not the greatest node spacing.
> View attachment 4127290
> View attachment 4127289 View attachment 4127288


Like those fan leaves!!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 26, 2018)

I simply do not deal with anyone requiring signatures on anything which could be linked to growing, ever. Not in a friendly place. Plenty of vendors out there that do not. Remove unnecessary stressors!


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 26, 2018)

Dragonsblood Hashplant G dom 


I’ve long since harvested them.
One Sakura smells like a cherry yoplait yogurt mixed up upon break up you get this creamy sour gas note.
Another smells very gassy and herbaceous with back notes of lavender and chocolate. This pheno had the densist calyx structure and was very potent.
Another smells very kushy chocolate with sour cherry and lavender notes. This was a big yielder
All very pleasant with great medicinal qualities. The male had great structure and had funky stank with notes chocolate cherry skunky kush/gas I would say he was a mix between all three. The best of all catergories in stature and stretch, flower structure, trichomes and stank. He was also super drought tolerant bc i sweat the males out once they have fully developed their flowers I just barely ever water them and just let em drop pollen. Even with just a small water every 10 days or so he just stayed big and vigorous and continued to produce massive amounts of pollen. Ole reliable for sure. I had trouble killing it after I chopped the flowers, dried em, separated pollen, put in freezer after sealing. Also filled .5ml snap vials w pollen and put in freezer for separate uses so I don’t have to keep pulling the pollen out of the freezer. 

I do have a bleeding Hawaiian pheno Dragonsblood Hashplant but the one mentioned prior was the very G13 dom one that is very Stoney. Here’s a great write up on the damn near identical pheno to the one. I grew that was G13/HP dom. http://www.higherthought.guru/blog/2016/2/16/bodhi-seeds-dragon-blood-hashplant

Bodhi has a bunch of great new crosses out but for everyone out there that’s a first time Bodhi grower, though he may have some awesome remixes of your favorite cuts.,, so say you love the bubba so you lean towards tigers Milk Sunshine Daydream and Sakura but I would also highly recommending venturing out into the land of the unknown. If you’re a personal hobbies medical grower, go with your gut within the parameters of the ideal plant characteristics you have in mind. Love an old school 70s smoke? The Columbian red x Old Mother Ghani cross I’ve seen has been insanely dank. Def a top on the lookout for me right now. I’ve seen a couple grows of this and there are a bunch of good looking phenos bit s few great looking ones. Really not much disappointment in store. I haven’t run them personally and am just speaking on second hand reports. My buddy ran the Congo pine x omg and omg it was like lime & kids vitamins & sour candy & powdered milk with big dense buds with burnt orange hairs and a frosty white fuzzy creamy lime green color. Very dank shit, my buddy did a top grade job on the grow.

Hope everyone has a great day



jayblaze710 said:


> Those are some beautiful buds. What’s it smell like at this point? The only grow reports I’ve seen suggest they can be pretty variable and loud. I’m currently weighing between Sakura or Bubba kush x Snow Lotus to pop in a week or so.





kona gold said:


> You get any blood pheno?!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 26, 2018)

I really like that parchment paper idea. Sure beats the hell out of how I did it...by hand with a stainless steel bowl 


elkamino said:


> My Two Space Monkey boys are swelling and getting ready to bust nuts so I moved them out of the girls room to the Male Chamber aka guest bedroom closet for the home stretch. Parchment paper is in place to catch the loads. They’ll tag team on a SSDD, a BBHP and another girl in a few days/week. Both have Strong stem smells, ones got some Vick’s Vaporub
> View attachment 4127185 View attachment 4127183


I went and put parchment under my males after seeing this pic. Thank you posting this.


----------



## Fakir710 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi Everybody, this is my first time posting here, i'm practically new to the forum. Always been reading RIU but never decided to post stuff... Also I'm new to the indoors growing world, I'm growing for 6 months now, my first run i popped 12 Space Monkey ( SP now ) seeds and 11 More Cowbell ( MC now ) seeds, really loved both. I lose two MC, death by the helmet. Three SP were developing slowly, and they eded looking sick, with dwarfism or something like that, while the other nine SP were growing nice, bushy and green. I ended veg with 3 MC males, 6 MC Females, 4 SP Males, 5 Females.
1 MC female out of 6 showed a couple of bananas in a bud. 3 SP Females out of 5 showed bananas in some buds. Both lines showed amazing colours through the entire cycle, nice smell, and the resin production is very acceptable. I find MC way tastier than SP imo, of course they are different strains, but the taste it's not like something from the other world. I have to say that I'm not from the states and i'm not able to smoke a wide range of strains, thats why started to grow. I wanted to know by myself why all that GG4 and GSC Hype, i know they are crosses and not the original clones from the moms, so its a little bit stupid, but again, I do not have acces to clones, so not gonna say about elite clones... So, i don't think those GG4 and GSC crosses are like that amazing, but good enough for smoke. Also, i want to tell you that i have a lot of kidney ache and the SP helps me a lot with the pain while i'm going to sleep. But if I smoke some in the daytime she makes me lazy af so i don't do nothing lol.
They'are now getting re-runned again for see wih i keep, SP.7 looks nice for wash some ice, SP.6 Is nice flavored medicine... I can't decide wich MC i'm going to keep, really... I like them a lot. All of them on the Cookie/ Smooth Kushy Smell range but with some clear differences... MC.9 Is a must bcs is the most cookie dough smell/flavour, doesn't strech, very bushy , shortest internodal distance in all the mc girls and doesn't need to stack. But MC.8 Is really nice also, like Kushy Muesly Cereals, MC.6 gets you very stoned and taste more meat/kushy and MC4 its more fresh/minty like with all that smooth kushy tone and the flowers are very pretty. MC.2, is the one with less flavour, but she puts a red fade with brown/golden/yellow flowers when finishing, the day we chopped that girl she was making me think about the Kabdank's Clusterfunk. I found on Instagram a guy saying that maybe that red fading with brown/golden/yellow flowers maybe are a recessive trait from the 88'g-13/HP... Who knows... Last thing, is that when i roll a joint from the MC, the resin is more oily than sticky, it doesn't make the paper stick one to each other, they slide LOL.

Now I'm running also Cluster Funk and Mothers Milk, Cluster Funks looks AMAZING for me in veg, she is now in day 3 flower.

I loved the way those plants grow, flower, and smells and the positive energy they spread. I was having a lot of fun observing, understanding and learning from those plants. So I acquired more Bodhi Gear, stuff that i haven't tried yet and i don't know nobody personally that knows something about them.



So excited about those beans. 

Some photos from the SP and the MC, i don't know actually the exact day, sorry. And sorry also for the HPS light, it's not possible to appreciate the real colour.

MC.2 60 days +/-



MC.8


SP.7


SP. I dont know wich one, sorry.

SP. 7 Day 74


MC.4 45 days +/-




If i don't disturb I want to ask something. Wich is the best way to know when Bodhi is going to do a new drop? I was so interested in getting the Pleiadian Love Nest, but when I notticed the drop, three days after, they were absolutely sold out. Sure i did not the best i could that week... but i did not even know that. Ooooh my, when i will be able to get some Vietnam or Laos crosses... they never last. Do those plants produce a very small amount of seeds? Or why those line are not that easy to acquire? :/

Edit**

P.D.

This:


Swamp Thing said:


> I would also highly recommending venturing out into the land of the unknown. If you’re a personal hobbies medical grower, go with your gut within the parameters of the ideal plant characteristics you have in mind.


Thanks for your time and have a nice day you everybody.


Regards.


----------



## Shmozz (Apr 26, 2018)

FYI...Dragonsblood HP in stock @ James Bean and 1 left at GLG. Had to finally get a pack.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I really like that parchment paper idea. Sure beats the hell out of how I did it...by hand with a stainless steel bowl
> 
> 
> I went and put parchment under my males after seeing this pic. Thank you posting this.


Right on Tangerine_, not my original idea but I’m glad to pass it along... I get so much value from this thread feels good to be useful


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 26, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Sunshine Daydream. Like being covered in a warm blanket on a fall night.


This^^^ along with all the pictures I have seen of it, is why SSDD is the #1 Bodhi strain I want.
Cheers


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 26, 2018)

Sunshine Daydream. I've been running two cuts of this for good long while now. This is the first time its darkened up like this. I'd had enough of running extra heat at night in the bloom room so around mid march I shut it off. Temps dropped down to 60 and it didn't seem to bother the plants any so I've left it off. It doesn't go any lower than 65 now but march was a bit low.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sunshine Daydream. I've been running two cuts of this for good long while now. This is the first time its darkened up like this. I'd had enough of running extra heat at night in the bloom room so around mid march I shut it off. Temps dropped down to 60 and it didn't seem to bother the plants any so I've left it off. It doesn't go any lower than 65 now but march was a bit low.
> 
> View attachment 4127613



OMG!!!!

I actually think it was a pic of yours from a while back that is one of the pictures I am talking about lol
Beautiful
Cheers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 26, 2018)

Had a few beers, decided to order some beans on a whim.

H.A. OGxSSDD, Soar, and the J1 hashplant. Not a big order, I know, but I'm confident enough in my plants thus far to order more bodhi! 
edit: I have no idea what the J1 hashplant is all about, I just wanted to try a 88g13 cross.


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 26, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Had a few beers, decided to order some beans on a whim.
> 
> H.A. OGxSSDD, Soar, and the J1 hashplant. Not a big order, I know, but I'm confident enough in my plants thus far to order more bodhi!
> edit: I have no idea what the J1 hashplant is all about, I just wanted to try a 88g13 cross.


I’m really interested in the Soar. Let us know when you drop them.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 26, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> I’m really interested in the Soar. Let us know when you drop them.


I saw that you were, and elsewhere somebody was talking about the colombian red. I figured it was a sign, I should get them. I will. I should drop some photos of my grow so far in here. I just need to figure out how. Did you find any more info on it anywhere?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 26, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I saw that you were, and elsewhere somebody was talking about the colombian red. I figured it was a sign, I should get them. I will._* I should drop some photos of my grow so far in here. I just need to figure out how. *_Did you find any more info on it anywhere?


Gotta get that post count and like count up. I'd like to see pics too.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 26, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> FYI...Dragonsblood HP in stock @ James Bean and 1 left at GLG. Had to finally get a pack.


Ok, you twisted my arm. 
While I was there I had to get another pack of Bodhi and get a 3rd Bodhi pack free on top of the stellar freebies from GreatLakesGenetics.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 26, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, you twisted my arm.
> While I was there I had to get another pack of Bodhi and get a 3rd Bodhi pack free on top of the stellar freebies from GreatLakesGenetics.
> View attachment 4127663


I just sent in payment for Hollyweed and Solo’s Stash (plus Jabba’s Stash). Gonna run them with the Topanga S1’s from Greenpoint to see if it’s really the HPK, and look for some marshmallowy goodness. Might not get to pop them for a few months, so hopefully I’ll get to live vicariously through your grow.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 26, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, you twisted my arm.
> While I was there I had to get another pack of Bodhi and get a 3rd Bodhi pack free on top of the stellar freebies from GreatLakesGenetics.
> View attachment 4127663


Oh okay, I'll work on that! i'd love to share. I was looking at that dragons blood one, but the only freebie I wanted was a hash plant, so i passed. Oh well. So much goodness out there to be had.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 26, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I just sent in payment for Hollyweed and Solo’s Stash (plus Jabba’s Stash). Gonna run them with the Topanga S1’s from Greenpoint to see if it’s really the HPK, and look for some marshmallowy goodness. Might not get to pop them for a few months, so hopefully I’ll get to live vicariously through your grow.


I didnt find anything "HPK" in my Solos Stash, but I only popped 3 and got 1 fem so there is still a LOT of room for exploring with those.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 26, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I just sent in payment for Hollyweed and Solo’s Stash (plus Jabba’s Stash). Gonna run them with the Topanga S1’s from Greenpoint to see if it’s really the HPK, and look for some marshmallowy goodness. Might not get to pop them for a few months, so hopefully I’ll get to live vicariously through your grow.


The solos stash is great. Big yields of god damn amazing. The real deal HPK will shine through beautifully. Stretches pretty good top it a few times and clone everything 3 deep for insurance. I don't know if you can find it anymore but Pura Vida is great as well.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 26, 2018)

Here if you aren't getting some to yield well you aren't doing something right  This is a whole room of Solo's. Not my pic, but it is a whole room of it =)


----------



## elkamino (Apr 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sunshine Daydream. I've been running two cuts of this for good long while now. This is the first time its darkened up like this. I'd had enough of running extra heat at night in the bloom room so around mid march I shut it off. Temps dropped down to 60 and it didn't seem to bother the plants any so I've left it off. It doesn't go any lower than 65 now but march was a bit low.
> 
> View attachment 4127613


How long you take those SSDD cuts?

And GORGEOUS plant BTW


----------



## elkamino (Apr 26, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Here if you aren't getting some to yield well you aren't doing something right  This is a whole room of Solo's. Not my pic, but it is a whole room of it =)
> View attachment 4127718


Nom nom nom!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 26, 2018)

elkamino said:


> How long you take those SSDD cuts?
> 
> And GORGEOUS plant BTW


Thanks! I take them to around 63-65 days give or take. I run perpetual and harvest 2-4 SSDDs every wk or so.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> 63-65 days give or take


Same here, on my one buttery cut, although I’ve wondered if I should chop sooner as the last week she’s pretty sluggish in growth, and may lose some terps? Dunno it’s inconclusive in 3 runs but I’ll probably chop at 58 or so next run, perhaps this fall. 

Prolly should just post a pic and stfu tho lol


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 26, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Same here, on my one buttery cut, although I’ve wondered if I should chop sooner as the last week she’s pretty sluggish in growth, and may lose some terps? Dunno it’s inconclusive in 3 runs but I’ll probably chop at 58 or so next run, perhaps this fall.
> 
> Prolly should just post a pic and stfu tho lol View attachment 4127739


I believe you are right with that. In my experience, I get the best terps cutting a cpl days earlier than most would on looks alone. With some strains I'll sacrifice a bit on the stone in exchange for outstanding flavors caught in their peak.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 26, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Here if you aren't getting some to yield well you aren't doing something right  This is a whole room of Solo's. Not my pic, but it is a whole room of it =)
> View attachment 4127718


I picked this up as a freebie not long ago and I plan on planting it soon along with Neroli '91 and Lavender Aura.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 26, 2018)

Sorry that I have not contributed lately, but I have been working on a different soil mix. I recently got into having my soil tested and I found a few things that I have been doing wrong with my compost, the phosphorus was sky high. Anyways, here is a soil test from 2yr old rabbit manure. Hopefully I get back on track soon and be better than ever. I got tired of sub-par grows and decided to figure this shit out... Until then, I'll just lurk in the shadows and hit that "like" button.
 

Also, I signed for a package from Attitude Seed Bank and the package had the "green tape" from customs... It sucks because Attitude Seeds wanted a picture of the box to send a replacement.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Apr 26, 2018)

Here is another Black Raz I'm running. This one has a bit more musky berry scent than the cedar, lavender aroma of number 1. This one is also a bit chunkier than the other. In general the plants don't seem to yield great but the dried flower is just superb smoke. Easily cuts through anything else I've been smoking during the day. I can say for sure that a lot of these wookie crosses are just so smelly, and super sticky buds. I like to dry trim but it's kind of tough with these. They are leafy and caked in resin, so it kind of puts like a paper machet barrier around the bud after it dries. Makes it a real pain to get in there and cut away the leaves, and they're so damn frosty I usually just leave them on anyways!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 27, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Sorry that I have not contributed lately, but I have been working on a different soil mix. I recently got into having my soil tested and I found a few things that I have been doing wrong with my compost, the phosphorus was sky high. Anyways, here is a soil test from 2yr old rabbit manure. Hopefully I get back on track soon and be better than ever. I got tired of sub-par grows and decided to figure this shit out... Until then, I'll just lurk in the shadows and hit that "like" button.
> View attachment 4127797
> 
> Also, I signed for a package from Attitude Seed Bank and the package had the "green tape" from customs... It sucks because Attitude Seeds wanted a picture of the box to send a replacement.


That sucks i know all about that a few times over lol

Only thing i can say is even though the tude gives you a good freebie selection if your looking to try a wide variety......

Thats said i question the quality of their freebies as they have been hit and miss for me most germ some dont ....dont get me wrong ive had fire in my single freebies

But us banks are where its at if you are state side.

I have used the dank team (couple years ago)

I recently found greenpoint seeds
And ive bought up a fair selection just based on price and forum pics. Excellent service if they have what you want

And i just did my first great lake genetics order on the 420 sale


And one more im considering pulling the trigger on is seeds of life (us based)

They had a deal i couldnt refuse on dvg gear 
And they still do but i havent made an order with them yet


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 27, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> Here is another Black Raz I'm running. This one has a bit more musky berry scent than the cedar, lavender aroma of number 1. This one is also a bit chunkier than the other. In general the plants don't seem to yield great but the dried flower is just superb smoke.


I'm glad to read this, as I chopped one a couple of weeks ago. Didn't think it was photo worthy, as it was, as you say, a small yield. This surprised me. Goji has always given me + yields. But what there is of it is good and tasty. I have a few more beans that I have set aside for a goji and kin love fest later this year.


----------



## Strudelheim (Apr 27, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Sorry that I have not contributed lately, but I have been working on a different soil mix. I recently got into having my soil tested and I found a few things that I have been doing wrong with my compost, the phosphorus was sky high. Anyways, here is a soil test from 2yr old rabbit manure. Hopefully I get back on track soon and be better than ever. I got tired of sub-par grows and decided to figure this shit out... Until then, I'll just lurk in the shadows and hit that "like" button.
> View attachment 4127797
> 
> Also, I signed for a package from Attitude Seed Bank and the package had the "green tape" from customs... It sucks because Attitude Seeds wanted a picture of the box to send a replacement.



That soil test is 100% 2 year rabbit manure only? What problems are you having with your compost, I was always under the impression you can't do composting wrong, just make sure not to add too much of anything, keep it balanced and let it fully compost. I have a worm bin where I add Guinea droppings and compost. Then I use those castings at 20% of all my soil mixes. Getting good results so far. Anyways what did you learn and will do differently?


----------



## brockt (Apr 27, 2018)

anyone run the H.A.OGxSSDD? looks pretty powerful!


----------



## Shmozz (Apr 27, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, you twisted my arm.
> While I was there I had to get another pack of Bodhi and get a 3rd Bodhi pack free on top of the stellar freebies from GreatLakesGenetics.
> View attachment 4127663


Yeah, I had to grab the mango hashplant as well as the Dragonsblood. I'm still sour I passed on the guava hashplant when I had the chance, so gotta grab the fruity hash crosses where I can. Bbhp was killer.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 28, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Yeah, I had to grab the mango hashplant as well as the Dragonsblood. I'm still sour I passed on the guava hashplant when I had the chance, so gotta grab the fruity hash crosses where I can. Bbhp was killer.


I'd still like to get my hands on some bbhp myself.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 28, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I'd still like to get my hands on some bbhp myself.


Me too! That's one that I regret not picking up...


----------



## kona gold (Apr 28, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Yeah, I had to grab the mango hashplant as well as the Dragonsblood. I'm still sour I passed on the guava hashplant when I had the chance, so gotta grab the fruity hash crosses where I can. Bbhp was killer.


That Mango Hashplant is a beast of a grower.
Better be ready!!!
Don't know how she flowers yet, but if veg is an indicator, Monster potential. And great smells of mango, spice and Hashplant.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 28, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I'd still like to get my hands on some bbhp myself.


Yeah, I sent a full 13 pack of BBHP to a buddy to do an open pollination and spread the love around with them. USPS tracked.....missing in action. What a bummer for sure. I was going to hand them out at GLG as freebies. But I have another idea, it may involve Yo Momma.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 28, 2018)

Useful said:


> Yeah, I sent a full 13 pack of BBHP to a buddy to do an open pollination and spread the love around with them. USPS tracked.....missing in action. What a bummer for sure. I was going to hand them out at GLG as freebies. But I have another idea, it may involve Yo Momma.


Im keeping my eyes peeled for that "random pack" to pop up somewhere and Im getting it. I'll keep your comment in mind if /when I do.


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 28, 2018)

Useful said:


> Yeah, I sent a full 13 pack of BBHP to a buddy to do an open pollination and spread the love around with them. USPS tracked.....missing in action. What a bummer for sure. I was going to hand them out at GLG as freebies. But I have another idea, it may involve Yo Momma.


Just sent a half pack of archive beans to a friend and the box was torn open but the envelope inside still sealed. Idk what USPS is up to but that's kinda lame


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 28, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Im keeping my eyes peeled for that "random pack" to pop up somewhere and Im getting it. I'll keep your comment in mind if /when I do.


Hey @HydroRed I thought about what I posted and came back to make sure that you knew Yo Mama is a rare old pack of Bodhi seeds I purchased back in 2010 I think it was. It is Afgooey x Appalachia. If the BBHP are lost forever, I want to make f2's of something else special to hand out as freebies and thought of that one because it is rare.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 28, 2018)

Useful said:


> Hey @HydroRed I thought about what I posted and came back to make sure that you knew Yo Mama is a rare old pack of Bodhi seeds I purchased back in 2010 I think it was. It is Afgooey x Appalachia. If the BBHP are lost forever, I want to make f2's of something else special to hand out as freebies and thought of that one because it is rare.


ya, I knew...and didnt take it as a "yo momma" stab haha


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 28, 2018)

Useful said:


> Hey @HydroRed I thought about what I posted and came back to make sure that you knew Yo Mama is a rare old pack of Bodhi seeds I purchased back in 2010 I think it was. It is Afgooey x Appalachia. If the BBHP are lost forever, I want to make f2's of something else special to hand out as freebies and thought of that one because it is rare.


Love me an afgooey cross. Been thinking about popping the afgooey x wookie I have.... To many choices though. Not enough space. 

Would love to see some yo mama.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 28, 2018)

If anyone has BBHP -shoot me a PM.


----------



## Jgray766 (Apr 28, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Deep Line Alchemy is a series of limited landrace hybrids so they always disappear quickly. Whether the ones coming out today are good or not depends, I would imagine, on how much you want a heavy indica.


Hi there! I am currently on week 6 of DLA 5...artifact x hp ....she has been easy to grow and she is very fat with frosty buds


----------



## Jgray766 (Apr 28, 2018)

Tstat said:


> I have been eyeing these in the past, so thanks for the input on them:
> Silver Mountain and Prayer Tower Indica for the freebie.
> Now i need one more. Maybe I should try one of the Deep Line Alchemy crosses?


They are very narcotic and deep indica...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Apr 28, 2018)

Jgray766 said:


> Hi there! I am currently on week 6 of DLA 5...artifact x hp ....she has been easy to grow and she is very fat with frosty budsView attachment 4128567 View attachment 4128568


Nice,,,, i am about to pop some of these myself, what type of smells are you getting ?


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 28, 2018)

kona gold said:


> That Mango Hashplant is a beast of a grower.
> Better be ready!!!
> Don't know how she flowers yet, but if veg is an indicator, Monster potential. And great smells of mango, spice and Hashplant.


Beasts you say! I'll keep that in mind.
I think I'll be popping my Mango Hashplants next, I keep reading good things about the 88g13hp crosses, so I'm looking forward to them.

Soulmates are performing well 7 week into flower, I'll be keeping a close eye on them now.
Anyone have any info on the soulmate flowering time? I can't find much at all regarding the expected time.


----------



## Rosinallday (Apr 28, 2018)

Dla5


----------



## Rosinallday (Apr 28, 2018)

Ssdd x bbhp
 
Couple more tall pheno's.


----------



## Shmozz (Apr 28, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Im keeping my eyes peeled for that "random pack" to pop up somewhere and Im getting it. I'll keep your comment in mind if /when I do.


I got mine on a random glg restock. Only had 3 at the time, so not sure if/when they'll ever be back. Once I have the means to f2, I'm sure I'll spread the love. Same as the Apollo 11 f4s, Pura vida and Lions milk I've been holding onto


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 28, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> I got mine on a random glg restock. Only had 3 at the time, so not sure if/when they'll ever be back. Once I have the means to f2, I'm sure I'll spread the love. Same as the Apollo 11 f4s, Pura vida and Lions milk I've been holding onto


I’d love those Pura Vida F2s if you get around to making them. I’ve also heard great things about Bodhi’s Apollo 11.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 28, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> Me too! That's one that I regret not picking up...


Story of every time I buy beans. Stuff I want isnt in stock, so I pick other stuff. as soon as I get it, stuff I want comes back in stock. Save and wait til I need more beans, stuff I want isnt in stock. Rinse and repeat. Thankfully there's a lot of good shit out there.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 28, 2018)

Just grabbed a few packs of Bodhi . First time trying his gear. Picked up 4 packs and got two packs free. Got:
Uplift
Time Bandit and the freebie J1 Hashplant

Joystick
Space Monkey and freebie OGKB x


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 28, 2018)

Which ones would you guys pop first? I’m super interested in the 88g13hp cross. Like super interested


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 28, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Which ones would you guys pop first? I’m super interested in the 88g13hp cross. Like super interested


you talkin about the J1 hashplant cross? i got that one coming too. should be here on monday. we can pop them together if you'd like.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Apr 28, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> I got mine on a random glg restock. Only had 3 at the time, so not sure if/when they'll ever be back. Once I have the means to f2, I'm sure I'll spread the love. Same as the Apollo 11 f4s, Pura vida and Lions milk I've been holding onto


That lions milk is one I haven't heard much talk about. I hold onto a pack of those myself but like you I been waiting for better times to play around with them. Does anybody have any info on lions milk?


----------



## Rosinallday (Apr 28, 2018)

Cherry hp x c99. This pheno has a cherry stemrub. 2 more females that look very nice a little more sativa influence.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 28, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Cherry hp x c99. This pheno has a cherry stemrub. 2 more females that look very nice a little more sativa influence.
> View attachment 4128753
> View attachment 4128757


Dude you got a thread? I want to subscribe. Even more I want to come to your farm. I always love your pix and I’m Stoked to watch another season in your greenhouse.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 28, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Cherry hp x c99. This pheno has a cherry stemrub. 2 more females that look very nice a little more sativa influence.
> View attachment 4128753
> View attachment 4128757


Long time no talk to. Glad to see everything's going well and the ladies are looking gud.


----------



## Rosinallday (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks I love ur pics as well brother. No thread. I'm just grateful to have another season really. Got a new spot this year that epic greenhouse got taken by a dickhead I only got to grow out of it once..gonna see about a little hoophouse dep at this new spot mainly just growing outside got some big holes + good sun. Want to set up an indoor for this coming winter it'll be my first attempt. This is a dla5 female that is stealing the show.


----------



## Rosinallday (Apr 28, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Long time no talk to. Glad to see everything's going well and the ladies are looking gud.


Thanks friend this is the best lineup I've ever had it's Bodhing well.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 28, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> That soil test is 100% 2 year rabbit manure only? What problems are you having with your compost, I was always under the impression you can't do composting wrong, just make sure not to add too much of anything, keep it balanced and let it fully compost. I have a worm bin where I add Guinea droppings and compost. Then I use those castings at 20% of all my soil mixes. Getting good results so far. Anyways what did you learn and will do differently?


High Phosphorus has always been the problem for me... When I get my soil test results, they always tell me to limit manure and compost. I finally took their advice and I started to use more peat moss. I was making leaf compost to get away from peat, but it has not really worked out for me yet. I started a new compost last October with pure leaves and I will have that tested.

The only thing that I added to the rabbit manure was precharged biochar and Ph buffer like OSF, eggshell, and dolomite lime...

Here I will let you in on the horror. This is what excess phosphorus looks like, it causes "iron chlorosis" from locking out iron and trace minerals. Before, I thought that this was a N problem, but the bleaching is from excess P... I am basically starting over, but I do have enough smoke on reserve lol.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 28, 2018)

No laughing, Karma is a bitch... Just kidding, things are looking awful at the moment but I really think that I learned a lot. Next round is going to be better than ever!!!


----------



## elkamino (Apr 28, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> No laughing, Karma is a bitch... Just kidding, things are looking awful at the moment but I really think that I learned a lot. Next round is going to be better than ever!!!


Not laughing, sorry you’re going through this, but I’m sure I’m not the only well-intended ROLS grower learning from your experiences with overly composted soil. But since you mentioned karma... I think you’re probably good. Not everyone’s willing to post that soorryass pic, but anyone who sees it learns something before filingit away. So thanks. 

I’m 3 years and maybe 12 runs into my current soil, and wondering if my ALWAYS PURPLE PETIOLES on two Blueberry Hashplants and a SSDD as well as another plant indicates something? Yields are good but could things be better? Dunno but I'm getting a soil test soon.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 29, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Not laughing, sorry you’re going through this, but I’m sure I’m not the only well-intended ROLS grower learning from your experiences with overly composted soil. But since you mentioned karma... I think you’re probably good. Not everyone’s willing to post that soorryass pic, but anyone who sees it learns something before filingit away. So thanks.
> 
> I’m 3 years and maybe 12 runs into my current soil, and wondering if my ALWAYS PURPLE PETIOLES on two Blueberry Hashplants and a SSDD as well as another plant indicates something? Yields are good but could things be better? Dunno but I'm getting a soil test soon.


Yeah, I felt like a fool for posting it but I was hoping that it would help someone. Also, there are different types of tests. If you go to your local extension office, be sure to mention that you are dealing with a "light weight medium". Nobody told me , but @rikdabrick got me squared away... Here is a copy and paste from one of the labs that I use.

*Logan Labs uses a 2-gram soil scoop for the standard analysis package, as well as nitrate and ammonium and all extra parameters that are provided on our standard soil report.

When using this scoop to sample a soilless medium, the result will be lighter than two grams. This will cause the concentration of nutrients in your sample to be underestimated. *
*




*


----------



## hillbill (Apr 29, 2018)

I have a feeling that submitting composted manure for a “soil test” may skew the results. Seems soil tests are more for a mix or garden or lawn soil.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 29, 2018)

My 3 week olds. 6 bingo pajama on the left, 6 ASS in the center, 4 purple Wookies on the right. I’ll take better photos when lights go on, I just realized I can share photos now and got excited.


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 29, 2018)

My ASS are very tiny and are slow growers. Got this pack from Attitude a month ago. 2 weeks in and they are like 3 inches tall.


----------



## Fakir710 (Apr 29, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> pleiadian love nest, is this a trait of the vietnamese mother or the kashmir father ? or nothing to be concerned about ? never seen dual crossing cotyledons View attachment 4117848


-Hi @mr. childs . How are you? I'm glad somebody grab a pack and post some photos from the Pleiadian Love Nest, i was crazy about getting a pack but it was too late... 

How are the girls vegging!? Can i ask for some pics if it's not a big effort and if you are able to? Thank you very much and have a nice day!!

Regards.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 29, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Im keeping my eyes peeled for that "random pack" to pop up somewhere and Im getting it. I'll keep your comment in mind if /when I do.



Youre in luck
http://www.midweeksong.com/bodhi-blueberry-hashplant-18731.html

Sakura day 40


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 29, 2018)

Ive never ordered from them. They any good? Kinda iffy on ordering from out of the US anymore though. I've had some of my orders green taped. Something about the port authority of CHI. They seem to catch more than most.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 29, 2018)

What size pots do ya'll flower in (indoor growers)? I'm debating on whether or not I want to flip all of my plants at the same time, younger and smaller, or wait til they're a bit older, cull a few out, and veg them larger. 

Looking for some males, so when I see sex i'm thinking take the best one of each, and isolate them in a different tent. then harvest the pollin via q-tips and paint it on some of the other three. 

sort of thinking out loud on this. I've never grown this many regs before. starting to realize I'm going to need more resources than previous.


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 29, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> What size pots do ya'll flower in (indoor growers)? I'm debating on whether or not I want to flip all of my plants at the same time, younger and smaller, or wait til they're a bit older, cull a few out, and veg them larger.
> 
> Looking for some males, so when I see sex i'm thinking take the best one of each, and isolate them in a different tent. then harvest the pollin via q-tips and paint it on some of the other three.
> 
> sort of thinking out loud on this. I've never grown this many regs before. starting to realize I'm going to need more resources than previous.


I like to pheno hunt in 3 gals and keepers are in 5-10 gals depending on room in the tent. A friend and I chucked with a space monkey male in the way you described with qtips and we didn’t get enough seeds out of it. Going to try an open pollenation next go around.


----------



## Strudelheim (Apr 29, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> High Phosphorus has always been the problem for me... When I get my soil test results, they always tell me to limit manure and compost. I finally took their advice and I started to use more peat moss. I was making leaf compost to get away from peat, but it has not really worked out for me yet. I started a new compost last October with pure leaves and I will have that tested.
> 
> The only thing that I added to the rabbit manure was precharged biochar and Ph buffer like OSF, eggshell, and dolomite lime...
> 
> ...


Yes Im glad you posted that, makes me feel a little better about my failures, as they have not been nearly as bad so far. Fingers crossed as Im just getting into organics and ROLS.

I think its important to just not over do any one ingredient. If its balanced you should be ok. The NPK of compost, and manures from herbivores are all pretty balanced.

Here is my current mix

PER CUBIC FOOT (8 LOOSE FILLED GALLONS) - Cook at least for 1 week

[] 1 Cup Bonemeal 
[]1/2 Cup Dehydrated Molasses 
[]1/2 Cup Kelp 
[]1/2 Cup Alfalfa 
[]1/2 Cup Blood meal 
[]1/2 Cup Glacial Rock Dust 
[]1/3 Cup Oyster Shell 
[]1/3 Cup Dolomite Lime 
[]1/3 Cup Gypsum 
[]1/4 Cup Azomite 
[]1/4 Cup Basalt 

40% PEAT 
40% PERLITE 
20% EWC 

My worm bin, consists of 30% Leaves/Stems (cannabis),25% compost, 25% Guinea Droppings, 15% Shredded papper, 5% Coffee Grinds

After a couple of runs, I will do a soil test to see what I do not need to re-ammend for awhile that is in extreme excess.

Sorry, not trying to hijack bodhi thread, back to work everyone ;0 , Mustang maybe start a thread in the organics section and we can all work through this with you


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 29, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> After a couple of runs, I will do a soil test to see what I do not need to re-ammend for awhile that is in extreme excess.


I would start a new thread, but I am planting some blackberry bushes today... If you start a thread, I will gladly stop by.
What I have learned is that you only need P for the initial mix and leave out the P when you re-amend, the bone meal. Azomite is very high in aluminum, double down on the basalt, glacial, and OSF and skip azomite. You need to prepare your peat before you mix it, make a homemade "ProMix" and you will avoid Ph problems. It has been taking my peat just over a month to raise the Ph, adding more OSF did not help either... I'm trying to keep it simple, limit your P and prepare your peat before hand. On your list, glacial rock dust and everything below it can be use to make your "Homemade ProMix"... 

Sorry, I am finished clogging this thread now...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 29, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> I like to pheno hunt in 3 gals and keepers are in 5-10 gals depending on room in the tent. A friend and I chucked with a space monkey male in the way you described with qtips and we didn’t get enough seeds out of it. Going to try an open pollenation next go around.


Huh, I never thought not enough seeds would be an issue. How many did you get? I'd be happy with a dozen or so, enough to pop another round on. I just grow for myself.


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 29, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Huh, I never thought not enough seeds would be an issue. How many did you get? I'd be happy with a dozen or so, enough to pop another round on. I just grow for myself.


Yeah have found 5 seeds in one plant solos stash x sour power og and a handful of others. Got more bud to go through so may find some more but I was hoping for hundreds for a large pheno hunt later.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 29, 2018)

I’m really excited about that one but more so the wifi x 88g13hp 


reallybigjesusfreak said:


> you talkin about the J1 hashplant cross? i got that one coming too. should be here on monday. we can pop them together if you'd like.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 29, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Yeah have found 5 seeds in one plant solos stash x sour power og and a handful of others. Got more bud to go through so may find some more but I was hoping for hundreds for a large pheno hunt later.


Oh I gotcha, thats a lot lower than I'd expect too. I'm thinking of flowering out 1 of each right now just to sex and do some mini plants and also i'm sick of waiting, and then i'll have 5/5/3 of the rest, transplant from 1 into 3 gallon smartpots, flip, cull out males/weaklings, and make some seeds and some dank.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 29, 2018)

Fakir710 said:


> -Hi @mr. childs . How are you? I'm glad somebody grab a pack and post some photos from the Pleiadian Love Nest, i was crazy about getting a pack but it was too late...
> 
> How are the girls vegging!? Can i ask for some pics if it's not a big effort and if you are able to? Thank you very much and have a nice day!!
> 
> Regards.


i havent sexed them yet, a lot of other bodhi gear was ahead of them, but they are chugging along slowly...


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 29, 2018)

Does anyone know what pheno of wifi he used on the joystick cross with snow lotus?


----------



## lukio (Apr 29, 2018)

Yoyoyoyoyo bodhi peeps! been a while, missed this thread.

grew some more space monkey, same two phenos again, to make sure. the heavy sweaty terpy space monster is still the keeper but its smaller less gassy sis is still a beaut, bless her - she's no longer with us.

Keeper pheno
 

2nd pheno, looking more purps than in real life because of the blurple led.



they both dropped violet tinges with the cold temps towards the end, though. lavender gassy terps on the keeper, pretty heafty smoke and lots of napping! bloody great strain  not much smell on the second pheno but a looker!

nice one bodhi!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 30, 2018)

Have 7 Monkey F2s in veg and topped with two almost obvious phenos with one having longer leaf petioles and more internode spacing. The taller ones have slightly narrower leaves also. Very healthy at this point. 

Love your Monkeys and reports @lukio!


----------



## Tstat (Apr 30, 2018)

I happened to have my phone on me when I went down today for a quick check of things.
Speaking of the Monkey:





I've got a few phenos, but this one is out-stinking them all and putting on weight in the end. Gonna be the keeper!
Same goes for this SSDD:





This is the other SSDD:





Here are two Mountain Temples a few weeks in:





And finally, my first try with Black Raspberry:





Things seem to be really dialed in ATM. I am adding a second QB this week, mounted to a music stand. I am so proud of the music stand setup and what it does for my grow


----------



## Crab Pot (Apr 30, 2018)

I’ve really been missing this awesome thread! I’ve been messing around with a few elite cuts but dang... you guys are killing it! Beautiful flower shots, obviously a work of love...

Just harvested this lady, Strayfox’s bubbashine leaner, SSDD cut.


----------



## Rosinallday (Apr 30, 2018)

Tstat said:


> I happened to have my phone on me when I went down today for a quick check of things.
> Speaking of the Monkey:
> 
> 
> ...


Happy plants looking good!


----------



## numberfour (Apr 30, 2018)

Goji about to swell


----------



## Tstat (Apr 30, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Happy plants looking good!


Thanks! I just chopped a couple of Goji's, too!


----------



## lukio (Apr 30, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Have 7 Monkey F2s in veg and topped with two almost obvious phenos with one having longer leaf petioles and more internode spacing. The taller ones have slightly narrower leaves also. Very healthy at this point.
> 
> Love your Monkeys and reports @lukio!


cheers dude!

sounding good, bro! i wish id kept one of my fruity space monkey males to mess around with...oh well...next time!


----------



## greg nr (May 1, 2018)

Ok, a few more ASS shots.  Somewhere around week 5. They are on autopilot and I'm not paying close attention.

Sips container, super soil, weekly teas plus water, 3x3 tent, ~300 watts of LED (quantum). These have been pollinated with an ass male.


----------



## Soulman4466 (May 1, 2018)

Hi all,

This is a report on some bodhi gear. Well maybe a brief story more than a legit report. 
And it looks as though Viet 7 x Dreadbread has made the grade and has been packed up. If you have the ability to go 12-14 weeks you should run this strain. 



The cherry o x ssdd started so strong but they never grew past seedling stage. When checked I noticed the tap roots just swirled around in a pinwheel ,like how they are bundled in the seed. They continued to grow a little just all bunched in a pinwheel. Only 3 made it, a short male a tall stinky male and a very resinous sativa influenced female. Tall stretchy resinous slow to finish, light smell, hint of strawberry or cherry. Super early resin production. She looks like she takes a little longer than my 11 week purple greasy stretch monster rkuf2xssdd. I didn't keep the short dreamy bubba shine like pheno. Kicking myself a little. In my humble opinion I would not release this line, even though she is lovely and resinous. Not enough seedlings made it. Maybe freebie worthy, probably the most resinous plant i have, huge dry sift returns, nice creamy cherry starburst flavor. 12weeks.

Now I popped the viet 7 x dreadbread at the same time and though some took a few days extra, I had 9 healthy, strong and vigorous plants. The structure and smell was stunning from the 3rd or 4th week on. The standout in veg was a strawberry skunk male with lovely stocky sativa structure. He has a female twin that has progressed with a lovely lemony acrid spice berry with hints of feminine perfume brut aftershave. I believe you said durbar inscence, I agree completely, that was the smell in flower. Lemony flower berry inhale with body relaxation that dosent put you down. Excellent yeild, dense purple and green flowers cures to strawberry daiquiri flavor. 12weeks

I also have a straight sativa structured female with the most sweet ripe mango lemon flavor. Its so tasty like mango lemon candy. Deep happy up heady high. Super potent long lasting. 14 weeks.

This cross is spectacular.

The heavy huskier female with the lemon berry skunk perfume has stretched 3 or 4 times and the stems are thick and look like they will support some heavy buds with early resin production. I am really impressed. When the plant was about 3 feet tall from the ground I snapped the largest 4 tops. All the lower shoots from the break shot up. The 4 bent/broke tops cought up and gave a tremendous yeild with good denseity. No support needed. Hungry feeder.

The first 7 days were 12/12 But that sweet mango sativa plant would not budge so i switched to 11/13 And saw immediate action from her. Her preflowers were non-existent with no hairs while every one else's preflowers were evident and swelled rapidly at 12/12. As I said once she got the appropriate photo period she took off. At least 4 time stretch and really keeps going if I feed her. She was so tall and skinny I chopped almost a foot off the 2 tops in veg. These tops smelled of sweet mango. She loves malted barley powder top dress. This plant needs serious support. Resinous with old school tropical flavor. I'm in love. 14 weeks


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 1, 2018)

Woo! Finally some preflowers! Put them from the paper towel into rooters 4/5. 
I think the first one is female, although I’m only 60% sure. I think the second photo is too early to tell, at least to my untrained eyes, and shitty photo through a loupe, haha. I believe top photo is bingo pajama, second photo is ASS


----------



## rikdabrick (May 1, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Woo! Finally some preflowers! Put them from the paper towel into rooters 4/5. View attachment 4130073View attachment 4130079
> I think the first one is female, although I’m only 60% sure. I think the second photo is too early to tell, at least to my untrained eyes, and shitty photo through a loupe, haha. I believe top photo is bingo pajama, second photo is ASS


The first pic is probably a girl and the second pic looks pretty dang male.


----------



## hillbill (May 1, 2018)

Seems that way and seems someone else wears themselves out checking so early! I am not alone!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 1, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Seems that way and seems someone else wears themselves out checking so early! I am not alone!


Time is money so not a bad thing


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 1, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Time is money so not a bad thing


nutrients are money. soil is money. space in my tent is money. 

not that everything *revolves* around money, but I like to save when and where I can. Not sure now if I even want to keep males and make seeds. I just got my new packs and am excited to pop them. Thanks everybody for your opinions. Now That I see ya'll so sure bottom is a male, I"m gonna compare it to the growth's coming into the other plants.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 1, 2018)

I just meant the faster you can tell sex the better 

But i agree about the costs


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 1, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Seems that way and seems someone else wears themselves out checking so early! I am not alone!


hahah I'm down there every day since week 3 with my loupe, checking every growth node for pre sex, finally here!


Cold$moke said:


> I just meant the faster you can tell sex the better
> 
> But i agree about the costs


Oh absolutely. Its not so much cost as just wanting to learn how to identify it fast as possible for my own knowledge. So when Im really set up to pheno hunt and make seeds in a better capacity, I'm a far more knowledgeable grower than I am now. I dont want to be learning how to when I'm ready to. 

edit: side note, does anybody know the difference between bodhi's projects? What, I guess for the lack of a better term, is the "goal" for each one? What is he doing in supernatural or "neurika(?)" that he isn't doing in the others? If anybody really understands my question, haha, its sort of vague. Thanks.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 1, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> hahah I'm down there every day since week 3 with my loupe, checking every growth node for pre sex, finally here!
> 
> Oh absolutely. Its not so much cost as just wanting to learn how to identify it fast as possible for my own knowledge. So when Im really set up to pheno hunt and make seeds in a better capacity, I'm a far more knowledgeable grower than I am now. I dont want to be learning how to when I'm ready to.
> 
> edit: side note, does anybody know the difference between bodhi's projects? What, I guess for the lack of a better term, is the "goal" for each one? What is he doing in supernatural or "neurika(?)" that he isn't doing in the others? If anybody really understands my question, haha, its sort of vague. Thanks.


He goes into his different seed labels on his Potcast interview, which is a must listen. In short, Bodhi Seeds is his F1 “popular” stuff, Nierika Seed Trust is made up of landrace/heirloom seeds that Bodhi collected, and Supernatural Selections are F1s of rarely seen landrace stuff.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 1, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> He goes into his different seed labels on his Potcast interview, which is a must listen. In short, Bodhi Seeds is his F1 “popular” stuff, Nierika Seed Trust is made up of landrace/heirloom seeds that Bodhi collected, and Supernatural Selections are F1s of rarely seen landrace stuff.


Oh i've listened to those episodes a few times. i've just always been at work and can only give it about 90% of my attention. It just makes a lot more sense when you dumb it down for me like that, so thank you. Do you know where he releases his Nierika stuff? I dont think I've ever seen it anywhere.


----------



## Shmozz (May 1, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Oh i've listened to those episodes a few times. i've just always been at work and can only give it about 90% of my attention. It just makes a lot more sense when you dumb it down for me like that, so thank you. Do you know where he releases his Nierika stuff? I dont think I've ever seen it anywhere.


James bean, great lakes genetics, among others. They're in the bodhi section, labeled as Nierika or Supernatural


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 1, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Oh i've listened to those episodes a few times. i've just always been at work and can only give it about 90% of my attention. It just makes a lot more sense when you dumb it down for me like that, so thank you. Do you know where he releases his Nierika stuff? I dont think I've ever seen it anywhere.


Oh I get it. I’ve listened to those episodes 3 times and still feel like I’ve missed stuff. 

It gets released at the usual Bodhi sellers and gets listed altogether. Usually it’ll just have something in the description saying it’s Nierika or Supernatural. 

I haven’t seen new Nierika in a few months. The last drops came with freebie Acapulco Gold packs which was pretty awesome. Wish I had the space and time for some real sativas. Hopefully people who got them are doing some open pollinations on them to keep the real deal Acapulco Gold around.


----------



## Philip-O (May 1, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Oh I get it. I’ve listened to those episodes 3 times and still feel like I’ve missed stuff.
> 
> It gets released at the usual Bodhi sellers and gets listed altogether. Usually it’ll just have something in the description saying it’s Nierika or Supernatural.
> 
> I haven’t seen new Nierika in a few months. The last drops came with freebie Acapulco Gold packs which was pretty awesome. Wish I had the space and time for some real sativas. Hopefully people who got them are doing some open pollinations on them to keep the real deal Acapulco Gold around.


Bodhi´s Acapulco Gold history, as I´ve read it, is not that of a proved landrace/heirloom. It comes from beach bought seeded bud, or something like that, and you can imagine the tales a street dealer can come up with selling to a "strain hunter" (even if it is the B-man himself). Narco hybrids are all around in growing countries, so finding old treasures takes quite a bit of luck or connections. I was still really pumped up when I received them (+ Pakistanis) as a freebie from Shoe, but this is probably not a good example of solid preservation stock.

One description of the Supernatural Selection projects is that they are intended to go "back to the future", stepping back from polyhybrids crosses (which are deal with under the Bodhi Seeds brand) and using new building blocks (Colombian strains -green and red-, afghani, vietnamese, etc.).


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 2, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> Bodhi´s Acapulco Gold history, as I´ve read it, is not that of a proved landrace/heirloom. It comes from beach bought seeded bud, or something like that, and you can imagine the tales a street dealer can come up with selling to a "strain hunter" (even if it is the B-man himself). Narco hybrids are all around in growing countries, so finding old treasures takes quite a bit of luck or connections. I was still really pumped up when I received them (+ Pakistanis) as a freebie from Shoe, but this is probably not a good example of solid preservation stock.
> 
> One description of the Supernatural Selection projects is that they are intended to go "back to the future", stepping back from polyhybrids crosses (which are deal with under the Bodhi Seeds brand) and using new building blocks (Colombian strains -green and red-, afghani, vietnamese, etc.).


I think you're talking about the Zipolite Oaxacan. Bodhi bought some bud off a lifeguard that had seeds in it. That's clearly some kind of hybrid. Bodhi's Acapulco Gold actually comes from really old seed stock that someone was able to germ and produce more seeds from. Whether it's the real 70's AG? I don't know, but it certainly looks the part better than most Acapulco Gold going around right now: 

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=8209673&highlight=bodhi#post8209673


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 2, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Oh I get it. I’ve listened to those episodes 3 times and still feel like I’ve missed stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I realized when I went to stare longingly at my seed stock tonight that I do in fact have a supernaturals, I believe it is Soar. Super ready to pop those.


----------



## hillbill (May 2, 2018)

Just how long does the Acapulco Gold take to flower for most. I run 10/14 which may help.


----------



## Tstat (May 2, 2018)

I'm loving my Bodhi girls so much, I made them another 65 watt Music Stand!


----------



## rikdabrick (May 2, 2018)

Tstat said:


> I'm loving my Bodhi girls so much, I made them another 65 watt Music Stand!


That's cool! It took me a few seconds to realize that you literally meant a music stand and that you weren't just using some playful wording.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 2, 2018)

Tstat said:


> I'm loving my Bodhi girls so much, I made them another 65 watt Music Stand!


Dude.... Love the idea. Might have to steal it


----------



## Tstat (May 2, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> That's cool! It took me a few seconds to realize that you literally meant a music stand and that you weren't just using some playful wording.





Jp.the.pope said:


> Dude.... Love the idea. Might have to steal it


Yea, so I was thinking of ways to add some overhead and/or side lighting. My RDWC is up against a wall, so it gets reflection there, but the other side is "open". Overhead are COB LED fixtures (800 watts).

Anyway, I stared looking at QBs and then how and where to mount them in my setup. Well, this idea came to me and it's cool because I can position them anywhere I want. They adjust up and down as well as tilt. They can light side, or overhead and I can point them exactly where I want them! 

The stand and QB came to $125 each, draw 65 watts at the wall, and the plants are loving the extra attention.


----------



## Getgrowingson (May 2, 2018)

Now that I’ve read a couple hundred posts of this thread I have a few ?s for all the Bodhi heads in this dope thread. Anyone have experience with time bandit? Wifi 43x 88g13hp sounds Like exactly what I’m looking for a gassy kush with nice yields. Also ordered the kush4x 88g13hp looking for the gas. Anyone have experience? Also curious as I’ve never seen it smelled any g13 and Hashplant is in everything but want to know about the terps the 88g13hp brings to the table, seems like it brings density and yield but haven’t heard anything about the Terps he brings to the table . Have done some research on kush 4 also and couldn’t find much except it’s kush lol


----------



## Observe & Report (May 3, 2018)

I was looking at the menus at some California dispensaries and found the J1 that I'm pretty sure is in the J1 Hashplant 2018 Spring Love Gift. It's Skunk#1 X Jack Herer, found at Emerald Skyway in Salinas, https://weedmaps.com/dispensaries/emerald-skyway#/menu/j1 That dispensary is in Bodhi's back yard and sells a lot of Bodhi seeds so I'd be surprised if it's not related.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 3, 2018)

Has any one here ran pink lotus or headbanger? I'm running some f2s outside this year

Edit wait headbanger is karma but if you've grow in lmk

Thanks


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 3, 2018)

Wookie Orgasm chopped at 65 days


----------



## elkamino (May 3, 2018)

5 of 6 Bodhi. 

2 BBHPs on rd 2 getting flowered out to decide between them although I’ve already decided. Both are starting to stack, and both are a nice hybrid all day smoke, not too HP-heavy at all as someone here recently mentioned about HP crosses. Sharp, fuelly/piney at first with a berry maybe blueberry finish. They’re the older plants, on the ends and surrounding a Cupcake. 

In the foreground are 3 Space Monkeys, just entering 12/12. To stay compliant  with AK’s 6-plant flowering limit I’m switching to putting 3 plants into flower every 4-ish weeks to spread out the tasks


----------



## hillbill (May 3, 2018)

6 remaining Sour Butter x 88g13/HP have hit the towel. Freebie from GLG last 4/20. Only had one girl first go but it was very nice and similar to Secret Chief which I really enjoyed. 

I have 7 Space Monkey F2s topped and repotted and go 10/14 Saturday as veg area will be required. Strong plants with a couple phenos, one a bit bigger and more vigorous or something and one a little more squat. Gettin' ready to stink 5hings up.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 3, 2018)

elkamino said:


> 5 of 6 Bodhi.
> 
> 2 BBHPs on rd 2 getting flowered out to decide between them although I’ve already decided. Both are starting to stack, and both are a nice hybrid all day smoke, not too HP-heavy at all as someone here recently mentioned about HP crosses. Sharp, fuelly/piney at first with a berry maybe blueberry finish. They’re the older plants, on the ends and surrounding a Cupcake.
> 
> ...


Looks really good! How old were the BBHP'S when you put them into flower, and how old are the space monkeys up front? I guess I'm asking how long they were vegged for. 

I'f you put them in at the size the space monkey's are and they stretched out to the BBHP size during flower, shit, i"m ready to flip now.


----------



## freewanderer04 (May 3, 2018)

Were the BBHP's discontinued? They've been out of stock on JB and GLG for a while now. Has anybody ran any of the Pinesoul crosses? I read somewhere it's Bodhi's select cut of Goji.


----------



## elkamino (May 3, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Looks really good! How old were the BBHP'S when you put them into flower, and how old are the space monkeys up front? I guess I'm asking how long they were vegged for.
> 
> I'f you put them in at the size the space monkey's are and they stretched out to the BBHP size during flower, shit, i"m ready to flip now.


Sorry I didn’t keep track on how long the BBHPs vegged, but they’re clones in 5 gallons. I just grow for personal and put stuff in as time/space/plant count allows. I used to keep serious notes but now prefer being more organic and letting the schedule flow as it does.

The Monkeys are from-seed plant’s in 2 gallon pots so won’t get nearly as big. I’m just looking for a nice girl to X with 3 others and F2. They were soaked March 1 and I defoliated them twice not for any magical reason but just to slow em down as they were overgrowing my veg space.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (May 3, 2018)

Triple Sunshine smoke report. finally got to try her today  I was so pleased. She gave me that hard hitting heavy solid indica smoke experience I crave. Extremely floral/earthy kush all the way. I think I might have had a TK dom pheno in this particular experience. Got another pheno in flower. What an amazing strain. I was having such a crappy day, it killed that vibe and replaced it with that "this feels similar to the firs time smoking" type of vibe. Super happy and laid back. lol. So happy. The flavor was stronger than I anticipated. Lingering. Didn't really feel like getting pics yet of the cured nugs...Lmao.


----------



## Piggie Smalls (May 3, 2018)

Have an ASS in veg that I am trying to sex. Instead of pistils or pollen sacks it's growing little shoots. Has anyone ever had this happen?

Just realized what I wrote in the first line but I’m gonna leave it.


----------



## ibitegirls (May 3, 2018)

some space monkey's @ 43 days

they give off citrus, piney, fruity smells. very smelly, even with preimum filter, i have to exhaust air using a second fan to keep them in check.


----------



## Piggie Smalls (May 4, 2018)

Like this.


----------



## hillbill (May 4, 2018)

Topping does that at times and often produces an early preflower or two.


----------



## mrrager420 (May 4, 2018)

decided to check out GLG 'just' to see what was in stock. Nothing i haven't seen before. Messed around and refreshed the page and 4 new got added. 

Bing (fat cherry x wookie)
DLA#10 (fat cherry x 88g13/hp)
Lemon thai indy x 88g13/hp
Silver Sunshine (SSH x SSDD)

Just when you think you're finished they call you back


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 4, 2018)

mrrager420 said:


> decided to check out GLG 'just' to see what was in stock. Nothing i haven't seen before. Messed around and refreshed the page and 4 new got added.
> 
> Bing (fat cherry x wookie)
> DLA#10 (fat cherry x 88g13/hp)
> ...


To be fair all of those are at JBC as well.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (May 4, 2018)

Elfsnacks: 

Sunshine #4

Good Medicine


----------



## Rosinallday (May 5, 2018)

Dank Sinatra. Last year 4/4 males this year 3/7 came up, the first 2 male and last one to sex out this beautiful girl.

Wookie hp. Warm weather in s.oregon means time to plant.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 5, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Dank Sinatra. Last year 4/4 males this year 3/7 came up, the first 2 male and last one to sex out this beautiful girl.
> View attachment 4131492
> Wookie hp. Warm weather in s.oregon means time to plant.
> View attachment 4131495


I see everybody's beautiful wide open backyards on here and I'm just cursing my tiny urban parcel.


----------



## hillbill (May 5, 2018)

My small yard in the country is about 1/2 acre and about 21 square feet that is level and the smaller grains in my “topsoil” are the size of your fist. 95% shade from now 'til November. And we have interesting critters around and tweekers too! Pretty nice though since my anti-weed neighbors left under cover of landlord being away.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (May 5, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My small yard in the country is about 1/2 acre and about 21 square feet that is level and the smaller grains in my “topsoil” are the size of your fist. 95% shade from now 'til November. And we have interesting critters around and tweekers too! Pretty nice though since my anti-weed neighbors left under cover of landlord being away.


now heres a real ass situation hahahah. I tried growing 2 damn plants in my yard legally last year. I had every single neighbor front back side to side call the cops. I am literally like a target in my neighborhood for growing a plant that helps people for no profit lmfao. gota love society. I am praying for complete decriminalization. Make it legal to do whatever we want with it! I could have kept mine out there but you gota have money to fight the system hahah


----------



## 517BlckBerry (May 5, 2018)

whos got purple sunshine? ill trade you... for triple sunshine... pm me


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 5, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My small yard in the country is about 1/2 acre and about 21 square feet that is level and the smaller grains in my “topsoil” are the size of your fist. 95% shade from now 'til November. And we have interesting critters around and tweekers too! Pretty nice though since my anti-weed neighbors left under cover of landlord being away.


I looked back but I must of missed it, how did your 4 ASS's turn out?


----------



## hillbill (May 6, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I looked back but I must of missed it, how did your 4 ASS's turn out?


Lots of lemons and skunk undertones. Active up high for day or activities late. Very pleasant overall. Mine were all very high in bud to leftovers ratio. Middle road hybreed leaves.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 6, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Lots of lemons and skunk undertones. Active up high for day or activities late. Very pleasant overall. Mine were all very high in bud to leftovers ratio. Middle road hybreed leaves.


sounds awesome. could you explain the high bud to leftovers ratio a little more? Does that mean theres lots of bud but not a ton of sugar leaves and other stuff to trim off? Any idea what your total yeild on the 4 was? 

Seems that 6/6 the ASS I popped turned out female. Whereas only 2-3/6 were fems on my bingo and purple wook.


----------



## hillbill (May 6, 2018)

I make small plants by choice and I LST without mercy and even add some stressful training. They are of average yield and the buds tend to be cigar like and mid dense ness. More bud and less leafiness and stems. Nicie Plant. About an ounce to one and a half in a little less than a square ft. Organic recycled in 2 gal waste baskets.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 6, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I make small plants by choice and I LST without mercy and even add some stressful training. They are of average yield and the buds tend to be cigar like and mid dense ness. More bud and less leafiness and stems. Nicie Plant. About an ounce to one and a half in a little less than a square ft. Organic recycled in 2 gal waste baskets.


I'm the same way. I will post pics today once I have everything repotted. 3 gal fabric pots, under 600w for veg, 1000w for flower. I'm thinking 6 week veg, then flip. so 2 more weeks, or a week and a half I guess. 

sorry one more question, do you remember how many days you took them? I have somebody always hounding me for something sativa leaning, but hardly ever grow them for myself. figured this would be a good compromise.


----------



## hillbill (May 6, 2018)

Nine weeks approximately. May begin to foxtail at about that time. Trichs amber quickly once they start. The buds are more Sativa-like than overall structure and they tend to be a bright light green and narrow.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 6, 2018)

Two different chem d x ssdd phenos. Both girls, flowering just initiated


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 6, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Two different chem d x ssdd phenos. Both girls, flowering just initiated View attachment 4131965 View attachment 4131966


oooeee! looks good, what size pots you got them in?


----------



## SensiPuff (May 6, 2018)

I think these are the 5 gallon my friend. Usually works well for my space and size of plants I grow. If I mix my soil hot they don't get too hungry til later in flowering


----------



## SensiPuff (May 6, 2018)

Also have a blue dream x ssdd in veg confirmed female. Gotta love these ssdd crosses - can't wait for the smoke


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 6, 2018)

4 Soulmates at 55ish days. I pollenated a lower branch on all 4 females so hopefully I'll get a few seeds...and not hundreds lol.
 
There are 6 plants in here, the front right, and back right are Strawberry Diesels from Holy Smokes, which I hit with some Soulmate pollen too. I aslo hit a Purple Orange CBD, Blueberry Headband and a BC Diesel with some too. No more seed buying for me for a while.


Soulmate pheno A
 

Soulmate pheno B
 
 
This one is really packing on the frost now!

Probably going to take them another week or so and they'll be coming down, to make way for some Deputys from GPS, a few Cindy XX's and some others.


----------



## Oblazer (May 6, 2018)

Whats up everybody out there , I'm kinda new to the seed game . Even though my first grow like 8 years ago was with seeds I got outta a ozer of some kinda diesel . Every grow after that has been with clones . But I,ve been on here taking notes and I think I want to get my hands on some gear from Bodhi . Is Green Bodhi the same as Bodhi by itself ? I was on Oregon elite seeds and saw Green Bodhi?


----------



## bigbongloads (May 6, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> Whats up everybody out there , I'm kinda new to the seed game . Even though my first grow like 8 years ago was with seeds I got outta a ozer of some kinda diesel . Every grow after that has been with clones . But I,ve been on here taking notes and I think I want to get my hands on some gear from Bodhi . Is Green Bodhi the same as Bodhi by itself ? I was on Oregon elite seeds and saw Green Bodhi?


Nope green Bodhi is a different breeder entirely. Check out great lakes genetics for a big selection of bodhi gear. That’s his preferred drop spot.


----------



## Oblazer (May 6, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Nope green Bodhi is a different breeder entirely. Check out great lakes genetics for a big selection of bodhi gear. That’s his preferred drop spot.


oright thanks that's what I was looking for


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 6, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Nope green Bodhi is a different breeder entirely. Check out great lakes genetics for a big selection of bodhi gear. That’s his preferred drop spot.


I just started seeing Green Bodhi gear dropping a couple months ago, I’m assuming they’re new. Why would you name your breeding company with a name so similar to one of the most popular beeeders around? It’s just inviting confusion.


----------



## bigbongloads (May 6, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I just started seeing Green Bodhi gear dropping a couple months ago, I’m assuming they’re new. Why would you name your breeding company with a name so similar to one of the most popular beeeders around? It’s just inviting confusion.


Yeah I agree. Bodhi is well known so that company should of chose a different name.


----------



## bigbongloads (May 6, 2018)

Now that space monkey has been curing a month I’ll give a better report. She smells strongly of chem funk and a sort of fermented sweetness to her in the jar. Breaking down a nug smells strongly of lavender and chem funk. Smoke is real smooth and has an earthy taste. Stuffs way potent take a few bong hits and your legs feel a bit like jelly and your looking for something to hold onto lol. Very upbeat giggly high with some body to it as well. I pollenated her with a stinky space monkey male and didn’t find any seeds while trimming but just found 3 f2 beans for later. Way stoked on that.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 6, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Now that space monkey has been curing a month I’ll give a better report. She smells strongly of chem funk and a sort of fermented sweetness to her in the jar. Breaking down a nug smells strongly of lavender and chem funk. Smoke is real smooth and has an earthy taste. Stuffs way potent take a few bong hits and your legs feel a bit like jelly and your looking for something to hold onto lol. Very upbeat giggly high with some body to it as well. I pollenated her with a stinky space monkey male and didn’t find any seeds while trimming but just found 3 f2 beans for later. Way stoked on that.


How much pollin did you put on, or on how many branches? I was under the impression that any pollin would explode your plant in seeds, but that was info from people who never wanted anything to do with a male. new to breeding, thanks!


----------



## bigbongloads (May 6, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> How much pollin did you put on, or on how many branches? I was under the impression that any pollin would explode your plant in seeds, but that was info from people who never wanted anything to do with a male. new to breeding, thanks!


My buddy flowered the male at his house collected the pollen in a vial brought it to me and we rolled a qtip all around made sure it was covered with pollen and rubbed all over the lower buds. I left the top buds alone. I’m thinking somehow in the transfer from his house to mine made not all the pollen viable. But I’m finding a handful of seeds now that I’m breaking buds down to smoke.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 6, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> My buddy flowered the male at his house collected the pollen in a vial brought it to me and we rolled a qtip all around made sure it was covered with pollen and rubbed all over the lower buds. I left the top buds alone. I’m thinking somehow in the transfer from his house to mine made not all the pollen viable. But I’m finding a handful of seeds now that I’m breaking buds down to smoke.


I dont know if its that, but maybe the q tip method doesnt make too many seeds. I keep hearing that people are only finding a few when they do it that way.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 6, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I dont know if its that, but maybe the q tip method doesnt make too many seeds. I keep hearing that people are only finding a few when they do it that way.


It’s more likely pollen viability or people are applying pollen at the wrong time. A tiny amount of pollen should result in a good amount of seeds. After all they’re wind pollinated in the wild, but pollen is really sensitive and difficult to store well. Any moisture will kill it. I’ve heard many people recommend storing pollen with flour as it help absorb moisture and aids in pollinating females.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 6, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s more likely pollen viability or people are applying pollen at the wrong time. A tiny amount of pollen should result in a good amount of seeds. After all they’re wind pollinated in the wild, but pollen is really sensitive and difficult to store well. Any moisture will kill it. I’ve heard many people recommend storing pollen with flour as it help absorb moisture and aids in pollinating females.


That makes sense. i've also seen people saying to store it in the fridge for a few days with some dehydration packs, before you put it into the freezer to store. That would also indicate that moisture is a big issue. Maybe it is benificial for some people to have this happen though, if you only want a few seeds to continue with, and mostly bud for smoke.


----------



## Schmarmpit (May 6, 2018)

Sunshine #4

I've got 2 Space Monkeys in flower and one appears to be finishing so much quicker than the other. I've heard this a few times about a fast monkey, and I'm sure this is it. Unfortunately I'm not sure how far along they are, but these two are the same exact age from seed.


----------



## bigbongloads (May 6, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I dont know if its that, but maybe the q tip method doesnt make too many seeds. I keep hearing that people are only finding a few when they do it that way.


Yeah I have a clone of my male and this time I’m gonna open pollinate by flowering him out surrounded by some ladies.


----------



## hillbill (May 6, 2018)

Some monkeys are definitely fast! I have had several done and shutting down at 7 weeks.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 7, 2018)

This Space Monkey is at 52 days. Trichs are mostly cloudy, with just a few ambering. It's my first run with SM, and first run in coco, I'm impressed with both... she's so heavy I've started calling her Eileen, hahaha! I'm going to start flushing her today, and see where that goes.











And, an SSDD butter pheno at 7 days. She's been heavily supercropped, not much headroom!


----------



## GanjaSnake (May 7, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Mango Hashplant so far is a beast!!
> Early veg, but outgrowing everything else!
> Beautiful smells ranging from mangos and spicy hash.
> Very old school exotic.
> Getting excited!!


How is that mango hashplant now? I've got a few in veg and they are indeed beasts, just wondering if you've flowered them yet and what the terps are like? The stem rub on these 3wk old foot tall seedling smells very unique.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 7, 2018)

GanjaSnake said:


> How is that mango hashplant now? I've got a few in veg and they are indeed beasts, just wondering if you've flowered them yet and what the terps are like? The stem rub on these 3wk old foot tall seedling smells very unique.


I need to learn more about what I’m looking for in stem rubs because all mine smell the same.


----------



## GanjaSnake (May 7, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I need to learn more about what I’m looking for in stem rubs because all mine smell the same.


I guess that is why I say unique, most plants smell the same but every so often you get some plants that just stink early on.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 8, 2018)

I'm thinking of popping some Mango Hashplants next too, so any info on them will be much appreciated.

I'm torn between the Mango and possibly Satsuma or Landos Stash.

Decisions decisions...


----------



## SensiPuff (May 8, 2018)

Whos got choco trip or f3s of?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 8, 2018)

So I took all the males I had this last round that I didn't kill yet, 2 bingo pajama's, 2 purple wookies, and for whatever reason I threw the last bingo that I couldn't sex (finally showing probably female) in there too. I was dicking around with all the plants and did a stem rub. everything was normal until I got to the last male wookie, and holy hell, it smells like I stuck my finger straight into a dirty diaper. smells like shit! 

as this is the only male that stands out in any way, and looking back it has a thicker trunk and sturdier growth than all the rest of the males. I think I'm going to try making my first round of seeds with him. That must be some of that RKU stink coming through.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 8, 2018)

The garden. Left and right bin is from bottom to top, ASS, bingo pajama, purple wookie. Center is all ASS. 
My homemade cabinet for whatever I need it to do at the time. Lol homemade cool tube too. 
The stinky purple wookie male in question. Short, tight, with super firm, strong stock and branches. He's already got bigger balls than any other male in the tent as well. I dont know if that means anything as far as rigor and potency are concerned, but this guy seems special. More of a winner in the male dept. overall than any females in the other tent.


----------



## Shmozz (May 8, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Whos got choco trip or f3s of?


I got a 5pk of them from @Useful he gave them out with some of his packs through GLG. Definitely waiting till I have room to f 5 them


----------



## Vato_504 (May 8, 2018)

Any of you fellas have loompas headband x ssdd


----------



## SensiPuff (May 8, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> I got a 5pk of them from @Useful he gave them out with some of his packs through GLG. Definitely waiting till I have room to f 5 them


Bummer, my choco f3 freebie from GLG A year back or so... I think 5 or 6 seeds ... zero germ rate . Wonder how yours will do.


----------



## hillbill (May 9, 2018)

At least 6/7 Sour Butter x 88g13HP up out of the dirt in solos. Flowered one which was very dense and could cast you into a hypnotic haze and end your waking hours. Wife and her brother are insomniacs, good medicine.


----------



## Craigson (May 9, 2018)

Anybody find info on the rku v2 freebie from JBC?
Pack doesnt give lineage info
Thx


----------



## kona gold (May 9, 2018)

GanjaSnake said:


> How is that mango hashplant now? I've got a few in veg and they are indeed beasts, just wondering if you've flowered them yet and what the terps are like? The stem rub on these 3wk old foot tall seedling smells very unique.


Unfortunately I can not answer that!
As the lava flow took out my whole crop!!
But I would run them again in a minute to see how they would have turned out!!
Good luck with those, and keep me posted!
Mahalo nui


----------



## elkamino (May 9, 2018)

kona gold said:


> the lava flow took out my whole crop!!


OMG! 

Hang in there Kona, sorry for the loss! Hope your loved ones are okay


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 9, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Anybody find info on the rku v2 freebie from JBC?
> Pack doesnt give lineage info
> Thx


I’m thinking it’s a Purple Unicorn x 88g13hp cross. Snow Lotus is v1, Wookie is Purple Wookie and Appalachia is gone. I suppose it could be SSDD cross too. So odd that it doesn’t say though.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 9, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Anybody find info on the rku v2 freebie from JBC?
> Pack doesnt give lineage info
> Thx


Can I piggy back on this for info on the J1 hashplant freebie too?


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 9, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Can I piggy back on this for info on the J1 hashplant freebie too?


J1 x 88G13HP


----------



## GanjaSnake (May 9, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Unfortunately I can not answer that!
> As the lava flow took out my whole crop!!
> But I would run them again in a minute to see how they would have turned out!!
> Good luck with those, and keep me posted!
> Mahalo nui


 Holy Crap! Dude, you OK?? I lost my house in a fire a few years back and it was devastating. I wouldn't wish that on anyone... If I lived closer I'd come bring you and your family dinner and offer up whatever I could do to help out. Hang in there


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 9, 2018)

You know you are real outdoor grower when you lose a crop to fuckin lava.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 9, 2018)

@kona gold @GanjaSnake shit dudes that's terrible to hear. Glad yous are safe and well, and keeping the positive vibes flowing. There will be good things to come your way I'm sure!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 10, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> J1 x 88G13HP


lol thanks. yeah that was lazy on my part. I dug around and found a lot more.


----------



## kona gold (May 10, 2018)

elkamino said:


> OMG!
> 
> Hang in there Kona, sorry for the loss! Hope your loved ones are okay


Thanks @elkamino !!!
We are safe and that's a true blessing!


----------



## kona gold (May 10, 2018)

GanjaSnake said:


> Holy Crap! Dude, you OK?? I lost my house in a fire a few years back and it was devastating. I wouldn't wish that on anyone... If I lived closer I'd come bring you and your family dinner and offer up whatever I could do to help out. Hang in there


Aloha and mahalo @GanjaSnake !!
I feel for ya bro!
A loss by fire, just as gnarly, and kinda leaves you in a crazy place having to start over from scratch!!
Much appreciate you caring thoughts!


----------



## kona gold (May 10, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> @kona gold @GanjaSnake shit dudes that's terrible to hear. Glad yous are safe and well, and keeping the positive vibes flowing. There will be good things to come your way I'm sure!


Much appreciate the good vibes @SonsOfAvery !!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 10, 2018)

So after about 23 days being lost in the USPS system, I have good news!!! I have the Blueberry Hashplant seeds back in my possession, I attempted to post a pic...but no go.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 10, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Unfortunately I can not answer that!
> As the lava flow took out my whole crop!!
> But I would run them again in a minute to see how they would have turned out!!
> Good luck with those, and keep me posted!
> Mahalo nui


So sorry to hear of your situation, I can't even imagine what you folks are goin through. If you need a hand up brother after this turmoil passes....please send me a pm..If I can help please let me know.


----------



## hillbill (May 11, 2018)

4/7 Space Monkey f2 girls a week into flower! Couple phenos evident with a couple looking to put some stretch on. Damn strong and fast growing bunch but a couple are remarkable. 

6/7 Sour Butter x g13HP are looking good very early seedlings.


----------



## Shmozz (May 11, 2018)

Here's a pair of the Snow Lotus BX freebies. (Goji x Snow Lotus) All I can say is... Damn. Straight Snow Lotus phenos. Both have some purple hues to the colas and purpling to the stems. They smell like a sweet creamy berry, but with a bit of spice. Kind of reminds me of my goji from 2 years ago. Very pleasing. And getting frosty! I put them at between 45-50 days but I can't remember exactly when I flipped. But they're filling in nicely and should be getting be ready to chop in another week or 2. Wish I took cuttings. I might try to reveg the one that's less sensitive to nutes.
1
2


----------



## kaka420 (May 11, 2018)

Nice to see the goji x snow lotus. I have one stellar plant I've yet to flower.


----------



## Shmozz (May 11, 2018)

kaka420 said:


> Nice to see the goji x snow lotus. I have one stellar plant I've yet to flower.


I think you'll enjoy what you get. My two ladies are nearly uniform. One's packing on more weight and is less sensitive to nutes, but the smells are the same. Very indica leaning as far as structure.


----------



## J-jizzel (May 11, 2018)

brother that my friend has been grow exceptioinaly well...I can not wait until I can bring it like this...


----------



## N.R.G. (May 11, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Here's a pair of the Snow Lotus BX freebies. (Goji x Snow Lotus) All I can say is... Damn. Straight Snow Lotus phenos. Both have some purple hues to the colas and purpling to the stems. They smell like a sweet creamy berry, but with a bit of spice. Kind of reminds me of my goji from 2 years ago. Very pleasing. And getting frosty! I put them at between 45-50 days but I can't remember exactly when I flipped. But they're filling in nicely and should be getting be ready to chop in another week or 2. Wish I took cuttings. I might try to reveg the one that's less sensitive to nutes.
> 1View attachment 4134305
> 2View attachment 4134306 View attachment 4134307


Beautiful plants, good job! I have a pack of these as well. Looking forward to them after seeing these gems you found.


----------



## Judio_gardens (May 11, 2018)

This is guava Wookie at 47. I have about 6 different phenos to go through so I will post pics of each in the near future. So far they seem to be very impressive


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 11, 2018)

So I've got a Gogi OG plant that is giving me a real hard time to get cuttings to root in a bubble cloner. One male one female as well as a male and female granola funk. The male Gogi rooted no problem same as the female and male granola.... but the female Gogi is not even showing signs of root growth yet. It's been in there 11 days. I never had a problem like this before. I have 4 cuts of it going and not one wants root. Is this plant a known for being difficult or is there something else going on here? The mother is super healthy and vigorous, I just don't understand what the problem could be.


----------



## McKringleberry (May 12, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> So I've got a Gogi OG plant that is giving me a real hard time to get cuttings to root in a bubble cloner. One male one female as well as a male and female granola funk. The male Gogi rooted no problem same as the female and male granola.... but the female Gogi is not even showing signs of root growth yet. It's been in there 11 days. I never had a problem like this before. I have 4 cuts of it going and not one wants root. Is this plant a known for being difficult or is there something else going on here? The mother is super healthy and vigorous, I just don't understand what the problem could be.


What's your res temp? I've had issues rooting clones if the res temp gets above 74-76F.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 12, 2018)

23 -26c depending on light cycle. I'm 16/8 on a 125w CFL in a 2 ×2 x 3 tent. I got root like this on other stuff in the same res


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 12, 2018)

Woo bean poppin’ day! Gonna do 6 of each pack, the jar had a single King Louis XIII seed I found from a purchase in LA, and the lid has two Bay 11 seeds I found in my last grow after I had to flower everything and shut down. Super happy about those because I’m pretty sure they’re both gonna be girls, and I want to cross them with this stinky ass purple Wookie male I have.

Really excited about everything here. Gonna be grown with nectar line, shits gonna be taystee!!! 

edit: never grown any of the 88g13 crosses, but I love to be put on my ass, so i'm also really excited to try one of these out.


----------



## Shmozz (May 12, 2018)

So I just got my Dragonsblood hashplant in the mail. Regular green pack and gold lable. Just says dragonsblood x 88/g13 hashplant. No f4 or anything. Can anyone confirm that they're F1 dragonsblood x hashplant and not the f4s? By no means am I upset, and I'm totally psyched to get them. I'm just a curious mind

From GLG if that makes a difference.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 13, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> So I just got my Dragonsblood hashplant in the mail. Regular green pack and gold lable. Just says dragonsblood x 88/g13 hashplant. No f4 or anything. Can anyone confirm that they're F1 dragonsblood x hashplant and not the f4s? By no means am I upset, and I'm totally psyched to get them. I'm just a curious mind
> 
> From GLG if that makes a difference.


The dragon blood line has been bred to the F4 generation, continually selecting for the blood trait, and then crossed with 88g13hp. So it’s an F1 cross, but the mother had multiple generations of selective breeding. At least that’s what the latest drop was advertised as.


----------



## HydroRed (May 13, 2018)

Useful said:


> So after about 23 days being lost in the USPS system, I have good news!!! I have the Blueberry Hashplant seeds back in my possession, I attempted to post a pic...but no go.


Well....looks like you got it covered! haha Im glad to see you got them back again.


----------



## Tstat (May 13, 2018)

A Mother's Day Bodhi update 
My keepers so far are a Goji, a SSDD, and 2 Space Monkeys. I won't pop any Hindu Hashplants again, they were pathetic, 2 phenos and just stupid looking, lol. I don't think Black Raz is going to make the cut either- it grew similarly to the HHP:





This pic doesn't real show much, but like the HHP, this one seems be growing tiny buds that won't fill out. At least it isn't growing buds out the fan leaves, like the HHPs!

I am loving the SSDD, though! Going to cut some down today, in fact. It made nice thick buds and really white:





Here is one of my Mountain Temples:





I think it's going to be huge if it continues to fill out!
And here is a shot of the whole flowering system:






Happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## SensiPuff (May 13, 2018)

Mailbox reflector?! Haha ingenious


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 13, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Thanks friend this is the best lineup I've ever had it's Bodhing well.


Glad to hear everything is working out got u. Things are going great my way as well. I have a new spot with much more space. And a new setup as well.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 13, 2018)

Tstat said:


> A Mother's Day Bodhi update
> My keepers so far are a Goji, a SSDD, and 2 Space Monkeys. I won't pop any Hindu Hashplants again, they were pathetic, 2 phenos and just stupid looking, lol. I don't think Black Raz is going to make the cut either- it grew similarly to the HHP:
> 
> 
> ...



That pic just made my week, you even left the red flag on the mail box .


Happy mothers day to all u Bodhi growin moms out there.


----------



## elkamino (May 13, 2018)

On the right 2 different BBHP phenos on second run at 36 days, and 3 Space Monkeys first run from seed on left


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 13, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4135573
> On the right 2 different BBHP phenos on second run at 36 days, and 3 Space Monkeys first run from seed on left


Looking damn gud homie


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (May 13, 2018)

*GOJI OG 

Harvest soon!
https://www.rollitup.org/t/goji-og-by-bodhi.957455/
*


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 13, 2018)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> *GOJI OG
> 
> Harvest soon!
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/goji-og-by-bodhi.957455/
> ...


Sum amazing looking buds


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (May 13, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Sum amazing looking buds


Much appreciated!


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 14, 2018)

I haven't posted many pics lately, so here's a couple plants from seed. keep in mind they're only in small pots, once they're proven I'll get them in some larger ones for production.

Silver Mountain - just starting week 9
 

Space Nectar same time frame
 
They could both use another week or two but will probably have to come out of my flower room in a week. All of my seed plants are grown untopped to check structure. Once they're proven keepers I play with the little LST and FIM.

This is the second time I've run space nectar and Silver Mountain I only pop a couple seeds out of each pack when I'm feeling frisky to try something new the last time I did not find a keeper but only had one female of each this time I have 2 space Nectars to pick from.

I hope everyone is having a great spring and happy late Mother's Day to all you Bodhi mothers out there!


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 14, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> I haven't posted many pics lately, so here's a couple plants from seed. keep in mind they're only in small pots, once they're proven I'll get them in some larger ones for production.
> 
> Silver Mountain - just starting week 9
> View attachment 4135714 View attachment 4135715
> ...


Beautiful plants! Nice work, how long were these vegged for before flowering?


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 14, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Beautiful plants! Nice work, how long were these vegged for before flowering?


Thank you, seed plants I only veg until I can take a couple clones, then they go into the flower room. I'm guessing approximately 3-5 weeks.


----------



## elkamino (May 14, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> I haven't posted many pics lately, so here's a couple plants from seed. keep in mind they're only in small pots, once they're proven I'll get them in some larger ones for production.
> 
> Silver Mountain - just starting week 9
> View attachment 4135714 View attachment 4135715
> ...


Beautiful plants but That magnetic dab tool holder is fookin brilliant!


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 14, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> Thank you, seed plants I only veg until I can take a couple clones, then they go into the flower room. I'm guessing approximately 3-5 weeks.


Cool man, Im limited a little on height in my veg area so letting the veg for 4 weeks will hopefully get me somewhere near what you have there.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 14, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> So I've got a Gogi OG plant that is giving me a real hard time to get cuttings to root in a bubble cloner. One male one female as well as a male and female granola funk. The male Gogi rooted no problem same as the female and male granola.... but the female Gogi is not even showing signs of root growth yet. It's been in there 11 days. I never had a problem like this before. I have 4 cuts of it going and not one wants root. Is this plant a known for being difficult or is there something else going on here? The mother is super healthy and vigorous, I just don't understand what the problem could be.


Some plants just take a lot longer. My gojis all rooted like normal but my male tangerine power went like a month before it shot out roots for what ever reason. Though I'm in rockwool. I haven't ran a clone bucket in a long time but usually by 2 weeks they'd be rooted. 

I'd say just let them go till they bust roots because they will eventually.


----------



## Piggie Smalls (May 14, 2018)

Has anyone actually ran the Goji (B cut) x SSDD? Did a forum search and only found people talking ordering them etc. Am planning a large seed run but only have room for 4 Bodhi strains.

I also have SSDD and Goji so I was wondering what kind of expressions people have gotten from these (the Goji x SSDD) in terms of yield, flavor, cloneability (had a SSDD keeper that was a SOB to clone) etc. I have 2-3 packs of Goji but the last two times I have popped packs of these I only got 2-3 females from 12 seeds. Since F1s are gone, and like everyone space is tight, don't know if I want to go that route.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 14, 2018)

Piggie Smalls said:


> Has anyone actually ran the Goji (B cut) x SSDD? Did a forum search and only found people talking ordering them etc. Am planning a large seed run but only have room for 4 Bodhi strains.
> 
> I also have SSDD and Goji so I was wondering what kind of expressions people have gotten from these (the Goji x SSDD) in terms of yield, flavor, cloneability (had a SSDD keeper that was a SOB to clone) etc. I have 2-3 packs of Goji but the last two times I have popped packs of these I only got 2-3 females from 12 seeds. Since F1s are gone, and like everyone space is tight, don't know if I want to go that route.


Have yet to see anyone run it. Released as a freebie meaning limited or no test results. 

Should be worth running.

One of my favorite plants is the legends og x Snow lotus freebie I ran from bodhi. Been running that cut for a couple years now. If I waited for other people's results it would still be sitting in the vault.


----------



## Piggie Smalls (May 14, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Have yet to see anyone run it. Released as a freebie meaning limited or no test results.
> 
> Should be worth running.
> 
> One of my favorite plants is the legends og x Snow lotus freebie I ran from bodhi. Been running that cut for a couple years now. If I waited for other people's results it would still be sitting in the vault.


There are actually reports on Breedbay but the site is down or going through maintenance of some kind. I know what you mean though. I recently ran Kudra x Snow Lotus, Snow Lotus Bx, and Jamaican x G13HP which I haven't seen a lot of info on any of those. Was just hoping maybe someone knew which parent might shine through. I have so much Bodhi to go through everytime I pop seeds I fret over it because FOMO.

Just in case anyone was wondering 
Kudra x Snow Lotus was okay just long bloom time mine took over 10 weeks.
Snow Lotus Bx got some pretty stellar yields and some of them turned purple if that's your thing. Got a couple of Goji-ish phenos.
Jamaican x G13HP threw out some nice colas as well the plants looked pretty stellar in bloom. Smells pretty similar to Apollo 13 Genius kinda fruity and kinda rotten, cheesy smelling.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 14, 2018)

Where are people getting these Snow Lotus bx? Were they freebies? They sound and look amazing.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 14, 2018)

Piggie Smalls said:


> There are actually reports on Breedbay but the site is down or going through maintenance of some kind. I know what you mean though. I recently ran Kudra x Snow Lotus, Snow Lotus Bx, and Jamaican x G13HP which I haven't seen a lot of info on any of those. Was just hoping maybe someone knew which parent might shine through. I have so much Bodhi to go through everytime I pop seeds I fret over it because FOMO.
> 
> Just in case anyone was wondering
> Kudra x Snow Lotus was okay just long bloom time mine took over 10 weeks.
> ...


I didn't notice the report on breedbay. I'll have to take a look when the site is back up. Good looks on letting us know 

Might get moved up on the batting order....


----------



## Piggie Smalls (May 14, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Where are people getting these Snow Lotus bx? Were they freebies? They sound and look amazing.


Yeah the Snow Lotus Bx were a freebie, haven't seen them on any list in a while though.


----------



## N.R.G. (May 14, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Where are people getting these Snow Lotus bx? Were they freebies? They sound and look amazing.


I think it was a freebie from James Bean about a year ago or so.


----------



## McKringleberry (May 14, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> View attachment 4134867 23 -26c depending on light cycle. I'm 16/8 on a 125w CFL in a 2 ×2 x 3 tent. I got root like this on other stuff in the same res


Can you drop your temps to 20-21c? Some plants just won't root above those numbers I've found.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 14, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> Can you drop your temps to 20-21c? Some plants just won't root above those numbers I've found.


I'm trying. I'm gonna introduce an inline fan on a timer to try to drop the temp in there a bit. Still no action on the roots, it's hurting my feelings.
Side note the granola funk and Gogi OG are looking good. The stretch on the Gogi caught me off guard. That thing almost tripled in size but the smell coming off it already at day 14 of flower has me setting the bar high for bodhi!


----------



## 113Lab (May 15, 2018)

Hi guys, I'd like to share my cicle of Black Raspberry ( Gogi Og x Wookie 15), in organic soil and 14 ltr pots.
They veg for a month and finished blooming in 65 days (well matured), I'm so grateful finding 6 female on 8 seeds, some different phenos.
All plants were very strong and resistant, tons of resin on all phenos with some different smells, from honey, pine, sweety candies.
We're trimming them and in next days we'll taste and try with our friends to choose a motherplant.

Bless


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (May 15, 2018)

Anyone grown out Bing (fat cherry x Wookie)? Would love to see what they look like!


----------



## Hotwired (May 15, 2018)

Got 4 ASS @ 3 weeks old and one is showing sex already. Under 20/4 lighting. Correct me if I'm wrong but does this mean she will be a fast finisher?

I thought there was a correlation between early to show sex and and finishing fast. Any truth to this?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 15, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Got 4 ASS @ 3 weeks old and one is showing sex already. Under 20/4 lighting. Correct me if I'm wrong but does this mean she will be a fast finisher?
> 
> I thought there was a correlation between early to show sex and and finishing fast. Any truth to this?


I got 6 of them right now, just flipped to flower. I have not heard that for fems, but I had a male first show sex, and he is just absolutely dominating my male tent right now, its not even close. He looks like he's a week past everything else, shortest plant but fattest trunk, and tight node spacing. 

I wouldn't be surprised if he is a fast finisher, and was the first to show sex. However this is purely anecdotal and my only experience with fast sex/fast finish.


----------



## lukio (May 15, 2018)

Sup Bodhi peeps! More Space Monkey pics i found lying around. took them 10 weeks, this is during flush right before chop.

 View attachment 4136539 

GG4 X WOOKIE 15

lavender gass vibes. strong


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 15, 2018)

My purple Wookiee male, I forgot what date I flipped but it’s around 2 weeks. Super stinky stem rub, mix of skunky and fecal. Plan is to harvest a bunch of pollen, dry then freeze, and then make some seeds. Depending on how long it takes for this to finish, maybe pollinate this crop?


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 16, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4136639 My purple Wookiee male, I forgot what date I flipped but it’s around 2 weeks. Super stinky stem rub, mix of skunky and fecal. Plan is to harvest a bunch of pollen, dry then freeze, and then make some seeds. Depending on how long it takes for this to finish, maybe pollinate this crop?


How long do you find your pollen is viable for using this method? I've never tried to store it, but if it works, it would make my life so much easier!!


----------



## Rosinallday (May 16, 2018)

I recommend double vacuum sealing before freezing pollin if ur gonna do that...had some heartbreak. If any moisture gets in there it's bye bye.
Gonna keep them around this year to make sure and pollinate with fresh pollin.
Good luck it's fun to try.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 16, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> How long do you find your pollen is viable for using this method? I've never tried to store it, but if it works, it would make my life so much easier!!


This is my first time trying this so I’m not sure. Like everybody says, the most important thing is keeping it dry, so it’s going to be sealed in a small glass jar with dehydrator packets for a few days the second it comes off the plant.


----------



## Shmozz (May 16, 2018)

Legend OG x Wookie tester. Finishing up nicely. Smells of a woodsy floral citrus blend. Had some cal-mag issues that my snow lotus BX didn't, but otherwise a stellar plant. Took a clone of this lady, and hopefully I'll be glad I did! Can't wait to try the final product!!


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 16, 2018)

@Shmozz beautiful plant mate  
Just wondering, did you see the new spring testers list? 
I got a reply and had to choose top a 5...that was a tough decision! 
Some of the Supernatural Selections line could be special, as well as many others! Haha


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 16, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> @Shmozz beautiful plant mate
> Just wondering, did you see the new spring testers list?
> I got a reply and had to choose top a 5...that was a tough decision!
> Some of the Supernatural Selections line could be special, as well as many others! Haha


It’s quite a crazy list. I think I counted 115 crosses lol.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 16, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> It’s quite a crazy list. I think I counted 115 crosses lol.


Anything in particular that stood out on the list for you? Im curious to see what other people might have chose?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 16, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Anything in particular that stood out on the list for you? Im curious to see what other people might have chose?


I really like the sounds of Mendo Purps x 88g13hp and Mendo Purps x SSDD.


----------



## Rosinallday (May 16, 2018)

Any way you could copy that onto the thread or tell us where to check it out?


----------



## Shmozz (May 16, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> @Shmozz beautiful plant mate
> Just wondering, did you see the new spring testers list?
> I got a reply and had to choose top a 5...that was a tough decision!
> Some of the Supernatural Selections line could be special, as well as many others! Haha


Totally did. Just mailed my choices in today. Top choice for me was the lucky charms x purple unicorn. But any of my 5 I'll be happy to grow and give an honest opinion. All of those hashplant crosses are bound to have some winners


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 16, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Any way you could copy that onto the thread or tell us where to check it out?


2018 spring testers

88g13/hp x

nl2 #5 (nl dom) x 88g13/hp
genius thai x 88g13/hp
jalabad star 3 x 88g13/hp
pirate sweat x 88g13/hp
gg4 x 88g13/hp
congo kashmir x 88g13/hp
dreadbread x 88g13/hp
ethiopian banana x 88g13/hp
92 master kush x 88g13/hp
train wreck x 88g13/hp
wifi x 88g13/hp
honey mandarine x 88g13/hp
orgasmatron 7 x 88g13/hp
lush x 88g13/hp
lebowski x 88g13/hp
stevie wonder x 88g13/hp
cherry trance x 88g13/hp
tres fighter x 88g13/hp
mothers 31 x 88g13/hp
pure og x 88g13/hp
columbian red x 88g13/hp
mothers milk 31 (big og) x 88g13/hp
mothers milk 5 (candy heart) x 88g13/hp
mendo purps x 88g13/hp



wookie x

mendo purps
williams wonder
a11g
legend/respect
black triangle
congo black
mothers milk 31
honey mandarin
jd cambodian thai
chem 4
kush 4
nl5 pure
blue lotus
ethiopian banana
axis
skywalker
lemon thai indy
lebowski
mendo purps
congo kashmir
mango biche
ha og
cherry trance
lush
cred
master kush
dread bread
dragons blood f4



sunshine daydream x

kush 4
kashmir
3 kings og
butterscotch
mendo purps
wifi
cherry o
axis



old mother ghani x

tigermelon 2
gsc
skunk va
genius thai
chem 4
goji raz
orasmatron
kush 4
pure afghan
axis
jalabad 5
strawberry milk
tripweed
80’s Hawaiian indica
wookie 7
the white
blue lotus
gg4
pinesoul
cherry trance
ogkb
lemon diesel
bubba katsu
dragons blood f4
lemon thai indy
jd cambodian thai



orgasmatron x

fat cherry
cherry trance
pinesoul
goji raz
tk
ssh


misc new:

super silver haze x purple unicorn f3
pinesoul x orgasmatron
skunk va x purple unicorn f3
headband loompa x iraqi
jalabad 5 x strawberry milk
train wreck x kashmir
mango biche x goldstar f4
bandade haze x purple unicorn f3
oretga durian x snow lotus
cherry trance x strawberry milk
tk x iraq
purple pakistani chitral x purple unicorn f3
pure afghan x purple unicorn f3
ogkb x purple unicorn f3
pure og x purple unicorn f3
lucky charms 8 x purple unicorn f3



supernatural selections:

mango biche x iraqi
panama x iraqi
pure afghan x iraqi
vietnamese x iraq
big sur nigerian x nl2
jalabad 5 x iraqi
lush x iraqi
uzbekistani x omg


----------



## Rosinallday (May 16, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> 2018 spring testers
> 
> 88g13/hp x
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks!!


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 16, 2018)

The skunk va x omg and skunk va x purple unicorn both sound amazing. As do the Iraqi crosses. I hope we start seeing grow reports of those soon.


----------



## dubekoms (May 16, 2018)

I picked 
Tkxiraq
Omgx80's Hawaiian indica
Lucky charmsxpurple unicorn
Pirate sweatx88g13hp
Nl5x88g13hp
But really anything on that list would be fun.


----------



## Observe & Report (May 16, 2018)

I like these tester lists. You can see which available crosses Bodhi likes enough to work with: Cherry Trance, Axis, Dread Bread, Mothers Milk, Black Triangle.

I hope folks around here get the testers they want and follow through with good reports...


----------



## Chef420 (May 16, 2018)

Mango biche x wookie would be my top pick.


----------



## sdd420 (May 16, 2018)

I went with tk x iraq,gg4x88g13/hp,trainwreckx88g13/hp,ssddxwifi, and Wookiee dragonsblood f4. Hoping for the ssddxwifi, I really loved the ssdd I grew. Or tk x iraq. I heard the iraq came from strayfox and is killer.


----------



## Schmarmpit (May 16, 2018)

I went with some wookie crosses but i would honestly be happy with anything on the list:
*Wookie*
> X a11g
> X mendo purps
> X nl5 pure
> X dragons blood f4
> X mothers milk 31


----------



## Philip-O (May 16, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> Mango biche x wookie would be my top pick.


Also on my list. 

> mango biche x goldstar f4
> columbian red x 88g13/hp
> wookie x mango biche
> wookie x columbian red
> jd cambodian thai


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 16, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> I like these tester lists. You can see which available crosses Bodhi likes enough to work with: Cherry Trance


This is a great point. Definitely need a pack of cherry trance, now.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (May 16, 2018)

Bodhi noob here, I just ordered up some Bing (fat cherry x wookie) anyone have any exp with it?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (May 17, 2018)

Couple of deliveries finally turned up


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 17, 2018)

There was so much choice I ended up with this 5 as options,

Sunshine Daydream X Butterscotch
Mango Biche X Iraqi
TK X Iraqi
Honey Mandarin X 88g13/hp
Lebowski X 88g13/hp

No order particular, I would be immensely happy to be able to grow any of the list!


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 17, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> View attachment 4137243 View attachment 4137240 View attachment 4137242
> 
> Couple of deliveries finally turned up


Nice selection, which is up first? Or are you running multiple strains?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (May 17, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Nice selection, which is up first? Or are you running multiple strains?


Just popped the J1HP but I’ll be doing all the Snow Lotus crosses and a couple of others outdoors next summer.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 17, 2018)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Bodhi noob here, I just ordered up some Bing (fat cherry x wookie) anyone have any exp with it?


Man you already asked this. Pretty sure it’s a new release so I’m guessing no.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 17, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Just popped the J1HP but I’ll be doing all the Snow Lotus crosses and a couple of others outdoors next summer.


I noticed a few of my j1hps coming up yesterday. Do you plan on doing a grow journal? I’d like to keep track of your J1s alongside mine, see what we both end up with.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (May 17, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I noticed a few of my j1hps coming up yesterday. Do you plan on doing a grow journal? I’d like to keep track of your J1s alongside mine, see what we both end up with.


Don’t think I’ll do a journal but if any of the J1’s make it to flowering I’ll post pics here and over on the Aussie Growers thread.I’ve started some Biker Kush V2,88G13xHp,LA Pure Kush,Lemon G x Scott’s OG and Skywalker OG x NL. I’ll only flower out the best 12 out of the 40 so we’ll see how they go


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 17, 2018)

Anyone have any info on hollyweed? I just ordered a pack first time running bodhi


----------



## elkamino (May 17, 2018)

I’ve been smoking on this BBHP for a month now. It was looking Purdy this morning so I thought I’d post a pic. 

It’s Wonderful daytime smoke. I’m smoking a lot of it and have no trouble keeping busy all day. Potent and very pleasant. Definitely worthy of all the attention it’s been getting in this thread lately, although it appears to be a discontinued variety. 

Funny thing happened with it tho. I just started a new job and wanted a discreet way to smoke so I bought an old-school dug out. I’m not really a vaper. I had it packed and in my front pocket and had not even smoked out of it yet but would on my lunch break. I thought I was being stealth but then my boss called me out told me I smelled really strongly of weed! She didn’t care just that I should make sure to change that. She’s absolutely not a smoker and I was stunned… but still have my job lol  

Anyway moving forward... This is the non-keeper of two BBHP girls, they are both very similar this one is just more sensitive to nutes, a little airier and most importantly... a little less loud LOL


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 17, 2018)

Thai_Lights said:


> Anyone have any info on hollyweed? I just ordered a pack first time running bodhi


Kevin Jodrey is super high on it. It was one of his favorite strains to grow a little while back. I’ve heard it’s good from the few who’ve grown it. One of the Bodhi strains I’ve got that I’m most excited about popping. 

https://www.cannabisfabricpots.com/blog/kevin-jodreys-top-5-strains-to-grow-right-now/


----------



## Shmozz (May 17, 2018)

elkamino said:


> I’ve been smoking on this BBHP for a month now. It was looking Purdy this morning so I thought I’d post a pic.
> 
> It’s Wonderful daytime smoke. I’m smoking a lot of it and have no trouble keeping busy all day. Potent and very pleasant. Definitely worthy of all the attention it’s been getting in this thread lately, although it appears to be a discontinued variety.
> 
> ...


Looks like the one I had last year! Wish I kept it around. Still have 8 seeds that I'm saving. Made some damn potent edibles


----------



## Chef420 (May 17, 2018)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Bodhi noob here, I just ordered up some Bing (fat cherry x wookie) anyone have any exp with it?


You will be the first so get ‘em wet and start posting!
Seriously though you have to post here or on ig because that strain is Bing-O for some of us.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 17, 2018)

Woo! Good day! checked my email after seeing everybody's posts, and got my reply from the bodhi tester. I just asked for any of 3 > 1. Mango Biche x Iraqi
> 2. Old Mother Ghani x Dragons Blood F4
> 3. Congo Kashmir x 88G13HP OR Stevie Wonder x 88G13HP 

sorry I forgot its 4 I guess. They asked if I could pop 2 packs, and for my address, so I guess we'll see what comes! Fuckin grateful for this opportunity. 

edit: forgot about the other good parts of the day! its my wife and i's first anniversary, and I had a H.A.O.GxSSDD and a J1HP pop up today too. Woo


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (May 17, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> You will be the first so get ‘em wet and start posting!
> Seriously though you have to post here or on ig because that strain is Bing-O for some of us.


order just said it shipped today from GLG so i will get on it! excited to run my first Bodhi!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 17, 2018)

Thai_Lights said:


> Anyone have any info on hollyweed? I just ordered a pack first time running bodhi


https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Hollyweed/Bodhi_Seeds/ 

just a lil something I found, I dont know if you've already seen it, or if this site is even reliable, but I checked some other stuff and it seemed okay, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 17, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Hollyweed/Bodhi_Seeds/
> 
> just a lil something I found, I dont know if you've already seen it, or if this site is even reliable, but I checked some other stuff and it seemed okay, so take it with a grain of salt.


For the most part, this site is fairly accurate. Certainly better than Leafly and other sites like that. All the Bodhi strain descriptions come from Bodhi himself, I imagine somebody submitted them.


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 18, 2018)

Thanks guys. Respect.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 18, 2018)

Can someone pm me the tester email i lost it lol

Havent been on this side for a few years but i bought some more bodhi then i saw the tester list..

And i just so happen to be going seed crazy atm

Thanks


----------



## Strudelheim (May 18, 2018)

Are people doing F2's of SSDD, or Goji OG's to preserve the lineage, since bodhi is not doing them anymore? I mean they are 2 of his well known strains and I understand he wants to move on to new projects, but the community should be preserving them no? I would only ask because I think he would approve of this and infact want it done. I have a pack of Goji OG, and 4 seeds of SSDD left, volunteering some pollen down the road.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 18, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Are people doing F2's of SSDD, or Goji OG's to preserve the lineage, since bodhi is not doing them anymore? I mean they are 2 of his well known strains and I understand he wants to move on to new projects, but the community should be preserving them no? I would only ask because I think he would approve of this and infact want it done. I have a pack of Goji OG, and 4 seeds of SSDD left, volunteering some pollen down the road.


Those are the two I plan to make F2s with as well as Dream Beaver and Apollo 11 F4 but not until later on this yr. And yes, Bodhi very much approves of folks preserving these genetics.
Spreadin the love


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Those are the two I plan to make F2s with as well as Dream Beaver and Apollo 11 F4 but not until later on this yr. And yes, Bodhi very much approves of folks preserving these genetics.
> Spreadin the love


Bodhi seems like the kind of human who would want you to do whatever it takes to share good genetics with others and future generations, as long as you are not ripping people off, claiming work that is not yours, or generally being an ill spirited dickhead. Honestly I don't see any reason to support any other breeder, because I feel nobody pours as much love into cannabis in general. I'm sure that's not actually true, but its just so damn apparent how much care he has for his projects and the people he sells the beans to.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (May 18, 2018)

Get this.. 10000% smell proof, get the white aluminum bat. 

https://undurcuvur.com/products/one



elkamino said:


> I’ve been smoking on this BBHP for a month now. It was looking Purdy this morning so I thought I’d post a pic.
> 
> It’s Wonderful daytime smoke. I’m smoking a lot of it and have no trouble keeping busy all day. Potent and very pleasant. Definitely worthy of all the attention it’s been getting in this thread lately, although it appears to be a discontinued variety.
> 
> ...


is


----------



## Nu-Be (May 18, 2018)

These came down a couple weeks ago before leaving on vacation. Dank Sinatra open pollination F2. I've been shucking seeds the last couple nights, and smoking the leftovers to gauge the flavor, potency and effects.

#1 smells of peas and has a mild-yet-sweet flavor, with a creeper high that is not ultra potent, but is very pain relieving...almost numbing. Frostiest buds in the end, with a lot of beans packed deep inside.
 


#2 was the smallest by far, but has a mild musky smell and a floral hint to the mild flavor. She also had by far the quickest ripening beans in her small buds. Not a creeper, this one packs a punch - first vape round was crazy strong. 2nd round of vape hits was overpowering. Total knockout, felt drugged...in a good way. 
 


Lastly, my favorite #4. This smells very much like one of my Herer Hashplant keepers, which is odd because I've heard it looks most like the La Affy mom. Beautiful mild, hashy, slightly berry and floral smell to the many nugs, which mirrors how it smelled in veg and flower. Great floral lingering flavor that has hints of berry and lime. Absolute face melting potency, but not super couchy. A little racy and fast up front, then wear a bib for the drool as you stare at a wall dumbfounded for hours. The most beans per bud of them all.
  

F2 ready for the sharing in a couple weeks.

P.S. Next round is whatever sprouts out of 19 blueberry hp beans that were absolutely mangled by the USPS in two separate shipments. Special thanks to @Useful and @elkamino and @Bad Dawg for the donations! You guys rock! This is why everyone loves the bodhi #circleofblessings and #circleofsharing


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 19, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> These came down a couple weeks ago before leaving on vacation. Dank Sinatra open pollination F2. I've been shucking seeds the last couple nights, and smoking the leftovers to gauge the flavor, potency and effects.
> 
> #1 smells of peas and has a mild-yet-sweet flavor, with a creeper high that is not ultra potent, but is very pain relieving...almost numbing. Frostiest buds in the end, with a lot of beans packed deep inside.
> View attachment 4137973 View attachment 4138096
> ...


Very cool Nube. Those DS should be stellar! Good luck with the BBHP project.


----------



## OtisCampbell (May 19, 2018)

Looks like some Bodhi 4/20 options got kicked back into play due to non-paying customers at GLG.. and the sour butter x 88g13hp promo option is again available.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 19, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> These came down a couple weeks ago before leaving on vacation. Dank Sinatra open pollination F2. I've been shucking seeds the last couple nights, and smoking the leftovers to gauge the flavor, potency and effects.
> 
> #1 smells of peas and has a mild-yet-sweet flavor, with a creeper high that is not ultra potent, but is very pain relieving...almost numbing. Frostiest buds in the end, with a lot of beans packed deep inside.
> View attachment 4137973 View attachment 4138096
> ...


Love seeing some of the older strains getting the f2 treatment, Dank Sinatra was one of the first strains to stand out for me when I stared researching. Blueberry Hashplants are another I missed out on too...what can i say, I came to the bodhi party late haha.
Can't wait to start digging through my Soulmate f2s though, these things reek while drying.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 19, 2018)

3 Soulmates have been harvested now, those things are sticky!! Haha
Here's pheno A. Before chopping (at 9-10 weeks, I forget exactly). I think this is the more Goji dominant, I haven't grown or smoked Goji, so I'm just going of pics and reviews lol.
 

And pheno B, again not sure, but could be more the wookie side of the cross. Started to get some purple tints late in flower.


----------



## Philip-O (May 19, 2018)

I Have been trying to limit seed purchases, in order to get to explore my current gear, but these were some nice 4/20 pickings.

Has any one you grown super snow lotus? Few reports, almost all negative, but the couple I'm running are very nice looking so far.

What about dread bread? I'm chopping one today. Nice fat buds, good trichome coverage, and an absolutely nasty smell. Not exactly like shit, but rank and "sour", almost as bad as if you were smoking a dried turd, oh God. I don't know what people call RKS, but this could certainly fit the name for someone who doesn't know better. A small bud I cut early ended up being mixed with some SSDD to make it more passable, a pure joint made me almost gag . Let's see how it comes after the cure. And well... We'll see how Bodhi's Roadkill Unicorn v2 comes out.
*
EDIT: *@rikdabrick This is the Dread Bread lady, being chopped today or tomorrow. I have a couple other phenos in veg, seems like a solid strain, we´ll see how the smoke comes out in the end. The one on the left is a Wookie HP, coming down next week or so. 

@N.R.G. no problem whatsoever with the SSDD. It was just some properly cured bud that I had around, not too loud, to "dilute" the ranky Dread Bread flavor.


----------



## N.R.G. (May 19, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Bodhi seems like the kind of human who would want you to do whatever it takes to share good genetics with others and future generations, as long as you are not ripping people off, claiming work that is not yours, or generally being an ill spirited dickhead. Honestly I don't see any reason to support any other breeder, because I feel nobody pours as much love into cannabis in general. I'm sure that's not actually true, but its just so damn apparent how much care he has for his projects and the people he sells the beans to.


I try to F2 everything. I have lost some amazing strains since the early 2000's by mistake and most times they just can't be replaced. I recommend everyone do it even if you just pollinate a tiny bud of one plant.


----------



## N.R.G. (May 19, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> A small bud I cut early ended up being mixed with some SSDD to make it more passable.


What happened to your SSDD? It lacks terps?


----------



## rikdabrick (May 19, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> I Have been trying to limit seed purchases, in order to get to explore my current gear, but these were some nice 4/20 pickings.
> 
> Has any one you grown super snow lotus? Few reports, almost all negative, but the couple I'm running are very nice looking so far.
> 
> What about dread bread? I'm chopping one today. Nice fat buds, good trichome coverage, and an absolutely nasty smell. Not exactly like shit, but rank and "sour", almost as bad as if you were smoking a dried turd, oh God. I don't know what people call RKS, but this could certainly fit the name for someone who doesn't know better. A small bud I cut early ended up being mixed with some SSDD to make it more passable, a pure joint made me almost gag . Let's see how it comes after the cure. And well... We'll see how Bodhi's Roadkill Unicorn v2 comes out.


I haven't grown Dread Bread, but I'm hoping to pick it up this week from Radio Ridge Nursery. You have definitely peaked my interest, ha ha!


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 19, 2018)

Collected the seeds from my Soulmate crosses with Strawberry Diesel, Chem Toffees, Purple Orange CBD and Blueberry Headband.
I realise now that I slightly over did the it with the pollen, and I have 500 seeds.
I pop usually 7-8 at a time, no way I'll ever get through the lot haha.


----------



## Chef420 (May 19, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I try to F2 everything. I have lost some amazing strains since the early 2000's by mistake and most times they just can't be replaced. I recommend everyone do it even if you just pollinate a tiny bud of one plant.


How do you do this in a small grow?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 19, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Collected the seeds from my Soulmate crosses with Strawberry Diesel, Chem Toffees, Purple Orange CBD and Blueberry Headband.
> I realise now that I slightly over did the it with the pollen, and I have 500 seeds.
> I pop usually 7-8 at a time, no way I'll ever get through the lot haha.


sounds like you're sittin' real pretty to do some trading down the road!


----------



## bobqp (May 20, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> These came down a couple weeks ago before leaving on vacation. Dank Sinatra open pollination F2. I've been shucking seeds the last couple nights, and smoking the leftovers to gauge the flavor, potency and effects.
> 
> #1 smells of peas and has a mild-yet-sweet flavor, with a creeper high that is not ultra potent, but is very pain relieving...almost numbing. Frostiest buds in the end, with a lot of beans packed deep inside.
> View attachment 4137973 View attachment 4138096
> ...


Congrats on the grow. Great plants.


----------



## bobqp (May 20, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I try to F2 everything. I have lost some amazing strains since the early 2000's by mistake and most times they just can't be replaced. I recommend everyone do it even if you just pollinate a tiny bud of one plant.


I agree I lost skunk 1 ,early pearl and super skunk from the mid 1990s. I loved those strains. Now days I make f2s and make crosses every chance I get. Im about 4 weeks away from harvesting 
Strawberry glue ( strawberry banana x goji glue) and strawberry glue x skullcap ( headstash x biker kush ) both fem crosses. Got a few growers overseas looking to try those crosses out. Skullcap is a instant hard hitting potent high.


----------



## Tstat (May 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Spreadin the love


I still NEED some Apollo 11 back in my life! I’m really hoping someone can help me out here. Last night I harvested some SSDD that is just awesome. Today it’s Black Raz, which won’t see the flowering room again, lol. 
Apollo 11 was a first 2000’s grow for me and it is sorely missed...


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 20, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> sounds like you're sittin' real pretty to do some trading down the road!


I'd be happy to spread the love, I'm going to try an pop a few of them this year and select a decent female from them if I can, but im sure There'll still be plenty to go round haha


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 20, 2018)

Hey bean testers, about how long in the past has it taken from talking with the Bodhi's and when the beans hit the mail? Just curious if anybody knew if it was a weeks or months thing. I'd love to have the room in the garden ready the day the arrive to pop, but if its gonna be a month or two then I can go ahead with some other stuff first. Thanks.

also if anybody has any general resources for timelines on harvesting males, id appreciate it as well! 


edit: ANOTHER THING. I popped 5 soar's, haogxssdd's, and j1hp's, along with some old beans I had. Everything germinated fine, quickly, and just like normal, except the HAOGxSSDD. I only got 2 to germ, and neither are growing super aggressively. So if you're looking to pop some of these, maybe do a couple more than you usually would. I might just pop the rest of the pack right now. they'd only be like a week behind.


----------



## N.R.G. (May 20, 2018)

Tstat said:


> I still NEED some Apollo 11 back in my life! I’m really hoping someone can help me out here. Last night I harvested some SSDD that is just awesome. Today it’s Black Raz, which won’t see the flowering room again, lol.
> Apollo 11 was a first 2000’s grow for me and it is sorely missed...


DCSE has Apollo 11 and 13 both in stock from Brother's Grimm. I have a pack of Bodhi's F4's still to pop myself.


----------



## N.R.G. (May 20, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> How do you do this in a small grow?


Stick your male/males outside in September and collect his pollen. Take a femal outside when it's time and use a tiny paint brush and just hit a tiny lower bud if you only want a few seeds but want to save the genetics. Place a bag over that branch and seal it up. Take it back into your grow spot and leave it for a few days. Take her back outside, remove bag and spray that branch down. Take her back inside.


----------



## Rosinallday (May 20, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> DCSE has Apollo 11 and 13 both in stock from Brother's Grimm. I have a pack of Bodhi's F4's still to pop myself.


I've grown out the new brother's Grimm a11 and a13 and I would not recommend wasting ur time. Super frosty but bland as can be I have a pack of A11 can gift someone maybe you'll have better luck. Bought 3 packs thinking these were going to be bomb.
I'd like to check out bodhi a11..
The c99 isn't the same as old either in case anyone is wondering it's a cash grab.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (May 20, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> I've grown out the new brother's Grimm a11 and a13 and I would not recommend wasting ur time. Super frosty but bland as can be I have a pack of A11 can gift someone maybe you'll have better luck. Bought 3 packs thinking these were going to be bomb.
> I'd like to check out bodhi a11..
> The c99 isn't the same as old either in case anyone is wondering it's a cash grab.


My experience was the same, ran the apollo XX and c99 reg... terrible.. also, the apollo purple out like I have never seen before, im talking pure grape color...goes to show that its indeed a cash grab as the old apollos were not known for that


----------



## N.R.G. (May 20, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> I've grown out the new brother's Grimm a11 and a13 and I would not recommend wasting ur time. Super frosty but bland as can be I have a pack of A11 can gift someone maybe you'll have better luck. Bought 3 packs thinking these were going to be bomb.
> I'd like to check out bodhi a11..
> The c99 isn't the same as old either in case anyone is wondering it's a cash grab.


Wow that's sad to hear,


----------



## Rosinallday (May 20, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Wow that's sad to hear,


Yeah I'm an outdoor grower and did mostly brother's Grimm for my crop and it just wasn't good enough...muted expressions and buyers didn't think it was same as the old. Now i have pounds of it in a very competitive market.. The few bodhi I did was my best by far. This year I have mostly bodhi and zero brother's Grimm.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 20, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> I've grown out the new brother's Grimm a11 and a13 and I would not recommend wasting ur time. Super frosty but bland as can be I have a pack of A11 can gift someone maybe you'll have better luck. Bought 3 packs thinking these were going to be bomb.
> I'd like to check out bodhi a11..
> The c99 isn't the same as old either in case anyone is wondering it's a cash grab.


I grabbed a few of the Cindy XXs for cheap from attitude with a promo. I have one I'm veg now, but I'm not looking forward too it from what I've been reading.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 20, 2018)

Just checked the thcfarmer bodhi thread, and people are talking about Cindy XX there too right now. Weird, lol.
But they're saying it's bomb! Most potent, fruity etc.. 
So much conflicting info haha.


----------



## Rosinallday (May 20, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I grabbed a few of the Cindy XXs for cheap from attitude with a promo. I have one I'm veg now, but I'm not looking forward too it from what I've been reading.


Actually read some good things about that one hope it turns out good. Sorry for the gripe I did like the Rosetta Stone it's probably my favorite from last year I recommend that one it's great!! Reg c99, A11 and A13 may disappoint.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2018)

Tstat said:


> I still NEED some Apollo 11 back in my life! I’m really hoping someone can help me out here. Last night I harvested some SSDD that is just awesome. Today it’s Black Raz, which won’t see the flowering room again, lol.
> Apollo 11 was a first 2000’s grow for me and it is sorely missed...


I hear ya. I love the way these mangoy buds smell and taste.
I picked up this pack a couple of yrs ago. Its the Apollo 11 F4 Select.

As soon as I got it I germed 4 beans. Got 2 girls and really enjoyed it. Its a fast finishing amazing day time smoke. I lost those cuts.

Last summer my daughter wanted me to grow this again. She never smoked much but liked it for its ability to get the creativeness flowing. When she wasn't working or in class she used what free time she had to write and play music.

So we germed 4 more and got 2 more girls. She was killed before they finished so this plant means the world to me. It might sound silly or odd to some and all I can say to that is if you don't understand....count your blessings.

I now only have 4 beans left. Luckily the pack had 12 seeds. If I can get a male from those I'll make as many seeds as I can to spread this around.

I'm trying to do a few other F2s before these so I have a little more experience. And I'm
 fortunate to have someone guiding me along the way. I'd hate to have seeds with low viability.​
And sorry to put a downer on the thread. just trying to explain my reasoning. I don't wanna break the TOS here so when these are ready I'll throw up a post and whoever is interested can pm me.

Edit:
Here's a pic of one of the Apollos I'm going to use
https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1812#post-13927432


----------



## Forte (May 20, 2018)

What are the strongest indica strains that bodhi has? And what are the best sativa strains?


----------



## N.R.G. (May 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I hear ya. I love the way these mangoy buds smell and taste.
> I picked up this pack a couple of yrs ago. Its the Apollo 11 F4 Select.
> 
> As soon as I got it I germed 4 beans. Got 2 girls and really enjoyed it. Its a fast finishing amazing day time some. I lost those cuts.
> ...


That's a very sad post to read. Having two small children I understand completely. I don't know how I could handle something happening to my son or daughter. I have a full pack of Bodhi's Apollo 11 F4's as well and will be making F5's. I'll gladly share a few packs with you when I make them just to make sure you always have the line. I'm also very sorry for your loss.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I hear ya. I love the way these mangoy buds smell and taste.
> I picked up this pack a couple of yrs ago. Its the Apollo 11 F4 Select.
> 
> As soon as I got it I germed 4 beans. Got 2 girls and really enjoyed it. Its a fast finishing amazing day time some. I lost those cuts.
> ...


No need to apologise at all, I don't see it as putting a downer on anything. You had something to share and you did just that. I understand how this can be, from a similar experience, I too lost my daughter. And these ways we remember them can take many forms. 
Wish you luck in the breeding


----------



## N.R.G. (May 20, 2018)

Forte said:


> What are the strongest indica strains that bodhi has? And what are the best sativa strains?


I would put his Black Triangle up there near the top of his most potent indicas. I know it's a hybrid but it grows mostly indica and has knock your socks off potency.


----------



## Forte (May 20, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I would put his Black Triangle up there near the top of his most potent indicas. I know it's a hybrid but it grows mostly indica and has knock your socks off potency.


What else do you recommend? I have my eye on Time Bandit.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 20, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> I've grown out the new brother's Grimm a11 and a13 and I would not recommend wasting ur time. Super frosty but bland as can be I have a pack of A11 can gift someone maybe you'll have better luck. Bought 3 packs thinking these were going to be bomb.
> I'd like to check out bodhi a11..
> The c99 isn't the same as old either in case anyone is wondering it's a cash grab.


I have heard this too many times now to not pay attention to it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> That's a very sad post to read. Having two small children I understand completely. I don't know how I could handle something happening to my son or daughter. I have a full pack of Bodhi's Apollo 11 F4's as well and will be making F5's. I'll gladly share a few packs with you when I make them just to make sure you always have the line. I'm also very sorry for your loss.


Thank you. I wouldn't post about this in just any thread. This one is so different and doesn't have the toxic ugliness of others. 
I was a nurse and worked for EMS for yrs. I've responded to hundreds of MVAs. Never in a million yrs thought I'd be on this end. 
I'm still just trying to put one foot in front of the other. I try to stay busy so I don't have to "think" and the garden is good place for that.
And thank you for the offer. That's is very kind and generous of you.
If I don't find a male in these last four seeds I may have to hit you up. I "should" be able to though. Nearly everything I've run from Bodhi seems to be around 50/50 for the M/F ratio. 

The Chem D x SSDD is the only one so far that gave me a lot males. Which reminds me...I need to get some pics of that posted in here. Its in wk 7 and looks impressive.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you. I wouldn't post about this in just any thread. This one is so different and doesn't have the toxic ugliness of others.
> I was a nurse and worked for EMS for yrs. I've responded to hundreds of MVAs. Never in a million yrs thought I'd be on this end.
> I'm still just trying to put one foot in front of the other. I try to stay busy so I don't have to "think" and the garden is good place for that.
> And thank you for the offer. That's is very kind and generous of you.
> ...


One day at a time Tang...I know alot of us are glad to have you back


----------



## N.R.G. (May 20, 2018)

Forte said:


> What else do you recommend? I have my eye on Time Bandit.


I don't have any first hand experience with Time Bandit but I'm sure it's fire. It's been around for awhile so there should be some reviews easily found on it. You can't go wrong with any of his 88g13/hp crosses if you're looking for a nice indica. I just picked up another Black Triangle and a pack of Hollyweed so those two are what I was most interested in myself as far as his indicas right now.


----------



## Forte (May 20, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I don't have any first hand experience with Time Bandit but I'm sure it's fire. It's been around for awhile so there should be some reviews easily found on it. You can't go wrong with any of his 88g13/hp crosses if you're looking for a nice indica. I just picked up another Black Triangle and a pack of Hollyweed so those two are what I was most interested in myself as far as his indicas right now.


Guess I'll roll with BK & Time Bandit. Do you have any sativa recommendations? I read good things about silver mountain.


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 20, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I don't have any first hand experience with Time Bandit but I'm sure it's fire. It's been around for awhile so there should be some reviews easily found on it. You can't go wrong with any of his 88g13/hp crosses if you're looking for a nice indica. I just picked up another Black Triangle and a pack of Hollyweed so those two are what I was most interested in myself as far as his indicas right now.


Wondering what his hollyweed will smell like? I can' find anything online


----------



## Strudelheim (May 20, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Stick your male/males outside in September and collect his pollen. Take a femal outside when it's time and use a tiny paint brush and just hit a tiny lower bud if you only want a few seeds but want to save the genetics. Place a bag over that branch and seal it up. Take it back into your grow spot and leave it for a few days. Take her back outside, remove bag and spray that branch down. Take her back inside.



I was thinking this acutally. In canada not a lot finishes where I am, but males flower 4 weeks sooner than females, so it works out perfect. It gets cold middle of sep, so if they finish for beginning of sep thats perfect. I could throw them outside even right now somewhere gorilla style and if I get some pollen great.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2018)

Forte said:


> What else do you recommend? I have my eye on Time Bandit.


I have some pics of Time Bandit. (I'll see if I can find them)
I highly recommend this one. Its an absolute frost monster and with a good cure the smoke is incredibly smooth, tasty and potent. 

Edit: Here's some pics.
This is the taller stretchy pheno but I've been able to cut the stretch drastically but putting it under my MH for the first 2-3wks of flower. This is also the more potent of the two.


And this is the shorter squat one.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I have some pics of Time Bandit in this thread somewhere. (I'll see if I can find them)
> I highly recommend this one. Its an absolute frost monster and with a good cure the smoke is incredibly smooth, tasty and potent.
> 
> This is the taller stretchy pheno but I've been able to cut the stretch drastically but putting it under my MH for the first 2-3wks of flower. This is also the more potent of the two.
> ...


man.. that top one looks like you could put a lil oil n vinegar on it and eat that bitx up.. what's your medium/nutrients?


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 20, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Are people doing F2's of SSDD, or Goji OG's to preserve the lineage, since bodhi is not doing them anymore? I mean they are 2 of his well known strains and I understand he wants to move on to new projects, but the community should be preserving them no? I would only ask because I think he would approve of this and infact want it done. I have a pack of Goji OG, and 4 seeds of SSDD left, volunteering some pollen down the road.


Yes sir, this is what I have preserved so far, and I still have about 64 more packs to do.
Dream Beaver f2
Wish Mountain f2
Mountain Temple f2
Silver Lotus f2
Ancient OG f2
Pink Lotus f2
Goji OG f2
A-13 Gorilla Arm x Snow Lotus f2
Dragons Blood Hashplant f2
Blowfish x Appalachia f2
Black Triangle f2
Blue Lotus f2
Genius Thai Extreme f2
Sunshine Daydream f2
Loompas Headband x Wookie f2
White Lotus f2
Tranquil Elephantizer (original) f2
Chocolate Trip f3


----------



## Forte (May 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I have some pics of Time Bandit. (I'll see if I can find them)
> I highly recommend this one. Its an absolute frost monster and with a good cure the smoke is incredibly smooth, tasty and potent.
> 
> Edit: Here's some pics.
> ...


Impressive. What else do you recommend?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> man.. that top one looks like you could put a lil oil n vinegar on it and eat that bitx up.. what's your medium/nutrients?


Thanks! 
I use Roots Original for seedlings and clones. 
And I mix my own soil with a pretty basic recipe and re-amend as needed. I usually top-dress with my soil at flip. 
Sometimes I foliar in veg with some kelp and aloe. The plants respond really well to it.


----------



## MojoRizing (May 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> Yes sir, this is what I have preserved so far, and I still have about 64 more packs to do.
> Dream Beaver f2
> Wish Mountain f2
> Mountain Temple f2
> ...


Can you share your method? I am going to start F2'ing and need some pointers.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

Forte said:


> Guess I'll roll with BK & Time Bandit. Do you have any sativa recommendations? I read good things about silver mountain.


Silver Mountain has had great reviews from what I've seen.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2018)

Forte said:


> Impressive. What else do you recommend?


Off the top of my head and still available;
SSDD
Goji OG (not sure if there are still packs of this one floating around)
Space Cake
Wolf Pack
Cobra Lips
Black Triangle

Bodhi has a great selection to choose from so it really comes down to what you're looking for and what your preferences are.


----------



## Philip-O (May 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Off the top of my head and still available;
> SSDD
> Goji OG (not sure if there are still packs of this one floating around)
> Space Cake
> ...


What about sativa leaning or non-sleep/couchlock inducing strains?

*EDIT: *Another picture of the Dread Bread lady I showed earlier, with a phone charger for size reference. Bodhi was right about the buds being extremely dense, wow, we´ll see about the "otherworldly godlike high". Will the Mango Biche keep the Old Mother Ghani at bay?

It took its sweet 12 weeks after showing pistils (about 10 days after the flip), and could possibly have gone a week more (callyxes are still swelling up to "absorb" all of the pistils"). About 15% of the heads are red, with some already golden (fully ripe), most others cloudy, seems like a good moment to chop (I can´t help to think about mold, with that density).


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 20, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> What about sativa leaning or non-sleep/couchlock inducing strains?


Mountain Temple and Prayer Tower both were good for me.


----------



## N.R.G. (May 20, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Mountain Temple and Prayer Tower both were good for me.


I have a pack Mountain Temple. I had a hard time picking between Mountain Temple and Silver Mountain.


----------



## elkamino (May 20, 2018)

For some reason This topped Space Monkey lady is going with many primaries. I pruned for just 4 but she blew up and I’m running with it. I put her in a 5 gal today and will 12/12 her in a few days.

Regarding the Monkeys however. I popped a pack and kept 4 girls and 2 boys. The boys are just busting nuts now and in the last two days I’ve pollinated 2 BBHPs, a Cupcake and one of two remaining Space Monkey girls. Very exciting! Although I was not thorough in my pollen isolation technique and probably will have beans on more branches than I intended. 

Problem is however two of my Space Monkey girls hermed on me week 4. They were two of 6 girls in the room, and the only to show male flowers. Both had balls at 10 or so nodes so I just killed em. Anyone else find intersex in the Monkeys? I really haven’t had a herm for a long time and my room is dialed so I don’t think it’s user error but who knows. Still with two girls and two boys I’m moving forward on F2ing them but a little bummed to see the balls on the girls as they were identical in structure and smell... but identically intersex too.

Because of legal plant counts i couldn’t flower them all at the same time so I now have 1 Monkey girl 4 weeks into flower, and the above one will go in soon. I’ll dust em both for F2s and see if it was worth it later lol.


----------



## bigbongloads (May 20, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4139062 View attachment 4139063 View attachment 4139064
> For some reason This topped Space Monkey lady is going with many primaries. I pruned for just 4 but she blew up and I’m running with it. I put her in a 5 gal today and will 12/12 her in a few days.
> 
> Regarding the Monkeys however. I popped a pack and kept 4 girls and 2 boys. The boys are just busting nuts now and in the last two days I’ve pollinated 2 BBHPs, a Cupcake and one of two remaining Space Monkey girls. Very exciting! Although I was not thorough in my pollen isolation technique and probably will have beans on more branches than I intended.
> ...


Yeah my lone female did put out a few balls down low like week 2 of flower. I picked them and did not return. I also defoliated pretty hard around that time. I almost thought toss her because of being possibly unstable but the sacks never came back and she was fire smoke so I’m glad I kept her. Her clones haven’t put out anything either.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4139062 View attachment 4139063 View attachment 4139064
> For some reason This topped Space Monkey lady is going with many primaries. I pruned for just 4 but she blew up and I’m running with it. I put her in a 5 gal today and will 12/12 her in a few days.
> 
> Regarding the Monkeys however. I popped a pack and kept 4 girls and 2 boys. The boys are just busting nuts now and in the last two days I’ve pollinated 2 BBHPs, a Cupcake and one of two remaining Space Monkey girls. Very exciting! Although I was not thorough in my pollen isolation technique and probably will have beans on more branches than I intended.
> ...


I topped my Space Cake clones and it did the exact same thing. It just produced a bunch of smaller buds sites rather than a couple of good leads. I'll see if I can find a pic. The picture can show what I mean easier than I can put it into words. 

Un-topped. I really liked this one. I'm going to germ the rest very soon.
 

Topped (sorry for the poor quality, it was the only pic I could find) Its just small buds with no leads at all. 



When I run it again I'm not going to top but I'll veg longer. To be fair this could be grower error too.

Sucks about the Monkey balls (lol, I'm immature and really tired) but I've read it can happen with the GG4. I'm really glad you've got one nice female though. 
And please forgive me if this is a flakey post. I really am over tired and over medicated. Just trying to help


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> Yes sir, this is what I have preserved so far, and I still have about 64 more packs to do.
> Dream Beaver f2
> Wish Mountain f2
> Mountain Temple f2
> ...


Great work as usual Useful. I'm sure that's really time consuming and with 64 packs to go?! Wow. 
BTW, I really LOVED your Blood Orange x Genuis Thai. I had some curing for a good 2-3 months and when I checked on it I was really surprised and impressed with how much the terps developed. Its smelled exactly like a fresh bag of oranges. One friend asked if I had spilled orange oil in the container by mistake. Said she'd never smelled cannabis like that before. I still don't think she believes that it was just the genetics + a good cure, lol. 
I pressed some and that was really big hit too.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> Yes sir, this is what I have preserved so far, and I still have about 64 more packs to do.
> Dream Beaver f2
> Wish Mountain f2
> Mountain Temple f2
> ...


I definitely plan on f2'ing the goji og as well. Great tasting smoke imo.


----------



## aaagreen (May 21, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Do you grow your own strawberries? Those look wayyy better than store bought!


LOL!


----------



## aaagreen (May 21, 2018)

cindysid said:


> If you need any more tester volunteers....


Sign me up too!

Looks awesome!


----------



## hillbill (May 21, 2018)

4/7 girl Monkey F2s just over two weeks are in full bloom and growing like Jack's beans (beanstalk fame)! 3 are very aggressive and one catching up fast. Nice branching for training on all. Flowers started extremely fast after going to flower tent. Fastest growing plants I have seen in a while. Plants in my mix rarely show deficiencies but these are a bit short on Mag and trying to outgrow my N! All lean a bit Sativa. Leaves have very wide separation on leaflets, like spreading your fingers wide.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Great work as usual Useful. I'm sure that's really time consuming and with 64 packs to go?! Wow.
> BTW, I really LOVED your Blood Orange x Genuis Thai. I had some curing for a good 2-3 months and when I checked on it I was really surprised and impressed with how much the terps developed. Its smelled exactly like a fresh bag of oranges. One friend asked if I had spilled orange oil in the container by mistake. Said she'd never smelled cannabis like that before. I still don't think she believes that it was just the genetics + a good cure, lol.
> I pressed some and that was really big hit too.


Thanks a bunch for the compliment. It is time consuming but fun at the same. Glad ya liked the Blood Orange x Genius Thai, I received nothing but good reports on that one, good genetics provided by Bodhi. I had thought about doing an f2 select with that one for sure.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I topped my Space Cake clones and it did the exact same thing. It just produced a bunch of smaller buds sites rather than a couple of good leads. I'll see if I can find a pic. The picture can show what I mean easier than I can put it into words.
> 
> Un-topped. I really liked this one. I'm going to germ the rest very soon.
> View attachment 4139111
> ...


I have a lot of these what smells do you get from them?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 21, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I have a lot of these what smells do you get from them?


From what I recall it had very loud sweet terps. It reminded me of what my grandmothers kitchen smelled like when she made molasses cookies. It was unique compared to the other cookie crosses I had going at the time. 
I'm hoping it wasn't just a one off and I can find it again when I germ the remaining beans.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 21, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4139062 View attachment 4139063 View attachment 4139064
> For some reason This topped Space Monkey lady is going with many primaries. I pruned for just 4 but she blew up and I’m running with it. I put her in a 5 gal today and will 12/12 her in a few days.
> 
> Regarding the Monkeys however. I popped a pack and kept 4 girls and 2 boys. The boys are just busting nuts now and in the last two days I’ve pollinated 2 BBHPs, a Cupcake and one of two remaining Space Monkey girls. Very exciting! Although I was not thorough in my pollen isolation technique and probably will have beans on more branches than I intended.
> ...


Space Monkey x Blueberry Hashplant I'd guess will have some amazing prodigy. They're both great strains and a mix of them is all but guaranteed to have something wild.

I had a few female Space Monkeys and didn't have any Hermie traits, just FYI


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 21, 2018)

Has anybody ever noticed a plant come on real strong, but pitter out as they go? My wookie male that was super stinky a few weeks ago has lost a lot of his stem rub scent, it went from dirty diaper fecal to mild spicy plant smell.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 21, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Has anybody ever noticed a plant come on real strong, but pitter out as they go? My wookie male that was super stinky a few weeks ago has lost a lot of his stem rub scent, it went from dirty diaper fecal to mild spicy plant smell.


I've noticed most change with the different growth phases and then again at chop. But I think the true terps are to be found after a couple wks to month in the jar. Sometimes longer. I've been fooled more than once and made that classic mistake of letting my cuttings go only to pull the cured jars out months later to find it truly was something special.


----------



## Forte (May 21, 2018)

Black Raspberry, More cowbell, or ASS? Which one is the best out of all these?


----------



## Chef420 (May 21, 2018)

Forte said:


> Black Raspberry, More cowbell, or ASS? Which one is the best out of all these?


Just pick one for now and by this time next year you’ll have most of his catalogue.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 22, 2018)

Just finishing up 3 More Cowbell girls. At 9 week here.


----------



## Tstat (May 22, 2018)

Forte said:


> Black Raspberry, More cowbell, or ASS? Which one is the best out of all these?


I’ll just comment on Black Raz. Mine grew huge and vigorous, then produced less than an OZ of popcorn. Sticky popcorn that I haven’t tried yet, but this one will not get space in my room again.


----------



## Schmarmpit (May 22, 2018)

Yeah black raspberry is not a producer, if that is a concern. Fine smoke but weak yields from all 3 girls I had.


----------



## Tstat (May 22, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> Yeah black raspberry is not a producer, if that is a concern.


Not so much a concern, well yea I guess it is. I kind of think he shouldn't sell plants that grow like that. I mean all of his stuff seems to be fine smoke, but to waste the time and space on such a huge plant, that produces next to nothing... 

It was the same with my Hindu Hashplant. Mountain Temple, on the other hand is going to produce nicely, but the buds seem very airy so far. Still, way better than BR!

Those of us in medical states (plant count) or with limited space, really need to not waste time on crosses like that! My keepers, so far are Goji (stretches like crazy, but nice yield in scrog), SSDD (overall a great plant), and Space Monkey (for it's stinky greatness)


----------



## Forte (May 22, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> Just pick one for now and by this time next year you’ll have most of his catalogue.


Went with more cowbell. Heres the list: more cowbell, space cake, space monkey, time bandit, black triangle, silver mountain, ssdd, mothers milk, dream lotus, wolf pack, lucky charms x wookie, and silver lotus


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 22, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Not so much a concern, well yea I guess it is. I kind of think he shouldn't sell plants that grow like that. I mean all of his stuff seems to be fine smoke, but to waste the time and space on such a huge plant, that produces next to nothing...
> 
> It was the same with my Hindu Hashplant. Mountain Temple, on the other hand is going to produce nicely, but the buds seem very airy so far. Still, way better than BR!


I don't think you're the first person I've seen say that about Hindu Hashplant. I feel like that's worth mentioning as well. 

also: 3 of my 6 asses either tricked me real good or hermed out in the first week of flower. Went to check last night and it was ball city out of nowhere. at least everything else has spit white pistils.


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 22, 2018)

Any info on hollyweed guys? I can't find shit on IG or Google either


----------



## torontoke (May 22, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I don't think you're the first person I've seen say that about Hindu Hashplant. I feel like that's worth mentioning as well.


What’s worth mentioning?
That hhp is just like any other cross its gonna have winners n losers.
Don’t judge a cross by a few opinions of a handfull of plants/seeds.
I only popped 4 hhp and got two females one of which I liked so much I revegged it to run again.

On the other hand I’ve gone through 2 packs of space monkey chasing the Loud dankness everyone seems to be hitting. And my worse hhp yielded twice as much as my best sm


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 22, 2018)

Thai_Lights said:


> Any info on hollyweed guys? I can't find shit on IG or Google either


a quick google search says its Hollywood Og Kush x 88g13hp. So I'm guessing


torontoke said:


> What’s worth mentioning?
> That’s hhp is just like any other cross its gonna have winners n losers.
> Don’t judge a cross by a few opinions of a handfull of plants/seeds.
> I only popped 4 hhp and got two females one of which I liked so much I revegged it to run again.
> ...


Good point. I'd have never popped and grown Galaxy if I listened to what people generally said about Pyramid seeds. That one plant was probably some of the best I've smoked.


----------



## torontoke (May 22, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Good point. I'd have never popped and grown Galaxy if I listened to what people generally said about Pyramid seeds. That one plant was probably some of the best I've smoked.


Opinions on strains should always be taken with a grain of salt.
Generally I don’t write anything off til I’ve grown a pack myself or someone I know or respect has and shits on it.
But even then all our preferences are so different that u never really know.
I prefer sakura to space monkey and that’s obviously not the popular opinion but I’m of the “try it yourself” camp with most things in life.


----------



## Observe & Report (May 22, 2018)

Thai_Lights said:


> Any info on hollyweed guys? I can't find shit on IG or Google either


I found a few pics under #hollywoodpurekush

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCTHTJcJR7t/?tagged=hollywoodpurekush
https://www.instagram.com/p/BDFDtNqpR9r/?tagged=hollywoodpurekush
https://www.instagram.com/p/BFU0exzpR_r/?tagged=hollywoodpurekush
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd6mFpWFOjf/?tagged=hollywoodpurekush


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 22, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> a quick google search says its Hollywood Og Kush x 88g13hp.


Hollywood Pure Kush. It’s like a more OG Bubba Kush/SoCal Master/LA Affie. I’ve heard it described as having a marshmallow/lime smell to it. Bodhi describes it here. 

https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Solos_Stash/Bodhi_Seeds/


----------



## HydroRed (May 22, 2018)

elkamino said:


> I’ve been smoking on this BBHP for a month now. It was looking Purdy this morning so I thought I’d post a pic.
> 
> It’s Wonderful daytime smoke. I’m smoking a lot of it and have no trouble keeping busy all day. Potent and very pleasant. Definitely worthy of all the attention it’s been getting in this thread lately, although it appears to be a discontinued variety.
> 
> ...



I finally got my meathooks on a pack of the BBHP from a generous threadster. Cuts from my Mothers Milk are next on the roster though. Since I got a little taste I cant wait to try a full run of her.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 22, 2018)

Nuts busted. Happened fast. So I scooped some into a jar, tossed it in the freezer, and threw the plant in a trash at and wrapped him up right. 

I panicked. It happened fast and then wasn’t sure if I was ready to make seeds. Got another younger male, might try again. Photo looks like shit cause I tried to make the polin visible


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (May 22, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4139960Nuts busted. Happened fast. So I scooped some into a jar, tossed it in the freezer, and threw the plant in a trash at and wrapped him up right.
> 
> I panicked. It happened fast and then wasn’t sure if I was ready to make seeds. Got another younger male, might try again. Photo looks like shit cause I tried to make the polin visible


Not sure what you mean by "happened fast", when you had several days to remove the male once it was showing.


----------



## Philip-O (May 22, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I don't think you're the first person I've seen say that about Hindu Hashplant. I feel like that's worth mentioning as well.
> 
> also: 3 of my 6 asses either tricked me real good or hermed out in the first week of flower. Went to check last night and it was ball city out of nowhere. at least everything else has spit white pistils.





torontoke said:


> What’s worth mentioning?
> That hhp is just like any other cross its gonna have winners n losers.
> Don’t judge a cross by a few opinions of a handfull of plants/seeds.
> I only popped 4 hhp and got two females one of which I liked so much I revegged it to run again.
> ...


LOL, this is timely! I just got out of my veg tent, bitching about two Hindu Hashplant seedlings that are crawling. Still tiny after a couple of months, we´ll see if they pick up. Not too happy about one of two Jamaican Hashplant seedlings either. @torontoke has a good point... make me consider (again) popping whole packs instead of assorted 2-3 seeds of each, in order to be able to select the "best" from each strain.



HydroRed said:


> I finally got my meathooks on a pack of the BBHP from a generous threadster. Cuts from my Mothers Milk are next on the roster though. Since I got a little taste I cant wait to try a full run of her.


If you plan to F2 these babies, and share it forward, please put me in line! We´ve read very good things about it!


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 22, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Not so much a concern, well yea I guess it is. I kind of think he shouldn't sell plants that grow like that. I mean all of his stuff seems to be fine smoke, but to waste the time and space on such a huge plant, that produces next to nothing...
> 
> It was the same with my Hindu Hashplant. Mountain Temple, on the other hand is going to produce nicely, but the buds seem very airy so far. Still, way better than BR!
> 
> Those of us in medical states (plant count) or with limited space, really need to not waste time on crosses like that! My keepers, so far are Goji (stretches like crazy, but nice yield in scrog), SSDD (overall a great plant), and Space Monkey (for it's stinky greatness)


I don't think Bodhi breeds for yield (and I'm glad he doesn't).
His approach is more about variety and bringing that to as many people as possible. If he only sold high yielding strains we would miss out on so many special lines.

And med states with plant counts? I guess this part of your post confuses me. In non med states the plant count is zero...nonexistent. If anything those risking life and limb need to be more concerned with yield that those of us allowed to do this without consequence.

This isnt an attack or meant to sound condescending so my apologies if I come across that way. It just made me re-think my rec for Time Bandit. It never occurred to me that big yielding plants were part of the equations when people inquire about Bodhi (unless they specify it in their posts) And this really goes for any seed maker nowadays.

And almost everyone here raves about A.S.S. and I didn't find it be all that great. It produced nice big colas of spicy buds but it wasn't my cup of tea.

I'm with @torontoke on this one. People need to grow the strains out for themselves and take all reports with a grain of salt.
Hopefully this posts makes sense and isn't taken the wrong way.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 23, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Not sure what you mean by "happened fast", when you had several days to remove the male once it was showing.


In a tent of males, set up to harvest male pollen. I just thought I had more than 21 days before pollin burst. its my first experience with male plants, learning as I go. 



Tangerine_ said:


> I'm with @torontoke on this one. People need to grow the strains out for themselves and take all reports with a grain of salt.
> Hopefully this posts makes sense and isn't taken the wrong way.


SOmetimes if you want something done right you just gotta do it yourself!


----------



## Tstat (May 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I don't think Bodhi breeds for yield (and I'm glad he doesn't).
> His approach is more about variety and bringing that to as many people as possible. If he only sold high yielding strains we would miss out on so many special lines.


Oh, I get that and I'm really not complaining. I do, however, feel that when you are trying to breed so many crosses, the ones you try to get money for should be more stable.

HHP, to me, was a joke plant. It had buds growing out of the leaves and shit. The plant was 5 feet tall and incredibly vigorous, but I ended up with a handful of lame popcorn that wasn't even worth trimming. Both the HHP and the Black Raz were similar for me.


Tangerine_ said:


> And med states with plant counts? I guess this part of your post confuses me.


Where I live, I can have 12 plants in veg and 12 in bloom. I need a certain amount of medicine for my needs. If one plant takes up a huge amount of space and produces less than 1/2 ounce, I can't waste the time or space. If you are growing illegally, it doesn't matter if you have a couple of plants or a bunch of plants. If you get caught, you get busted. A terrible producer gives the same problems for both, but for me, it's more of a necessity to get a "decent" yield to sustain my needs, while staying within the law.



Tangerine_ said:


> People need to grow the strains out for themselves and take all reports with a grain of salt.


This I totally agree with. I think in the future I should pop a whole pack at a time to find the keepers- not just 4-5. I guess I was being cheap and trying to save seeds for later. And I don't post here to say something sucks, but just to relay my personal experience with a cross. I enjoy the process of looking for keepers, and if something isn't for me, then that's cool too- it just gives me more time to concentrate on what is.



Tangerine_ said:


> Hopefully this posts makes sense and isn't taken the wrong way.


Not at all! Look, I love Bodhi and am really glad I got involved in this. I have 10 different crosses I haven't popped to look forward to. I also think that some plants are just not going to do well for my particular conditions. I have a rather unique setup with different strains in the same RDWC system. Some might dial in, while other won't.


----------



## Tstat (May 23, 2018)

OK, so here is Goji, the stretchy monster gets her own screen, lol:





Here are my 2 Mountain Temples. One is more Haze looking, the other a x-mas tree structure:










And finally, here is the Monkey in all her glory! 





I'll have to break out the "good" camera for some better shots


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 23, 2018)

Tstat said:


> OK, so here is Goji, the stretchy monster gets her own screen, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That hazey one looks like my keeper. I had to run her about four separate runs, but she went from light and airy, to dense and sticky.

Definetly one of those plants that gets better as the mother matures. Plus it seems to settle into a set environment over time.

Worth keeping an eye on IMO.

Edit: She ended up being #1 out of a pack and a half. All females ran multiple times. The denser more chem/Appy leaning females were good but the high was average.


----------



## Rosinallday (May 23, 2018)

Dla5. I popped whole packs this time around and have to say in my limited experience there seems to be pretty much one true keeper per pack that really stands out. Had 250 plants to pick my top 24.
 
Ssdd x bbhp Went with the shorter pheno's on this cross to get more of the ssdd leaners. These both have a nice ssdd stemrub.
 
Another ssdd x bbhp


----------



## Forte (May 23, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I finally got my meathooks on a pack of the BBHP from a generous threadster. Cuts from my Mothers Milk are next on the roster though. Since I got a little taste I cant wait to try a full run of her.


So are BBHP not going to be produced anymore by bodhi?


----------



## Tstat (May 23, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> That hazey one looks like my keeper. I had to run her about four separate runs, but she went from light and airy, to dense and sticky.


Cool thanks for that! The haze one is definitely light and airy, leading me to think the other one would be the keeper. Looks like I'll probably keep them both around for another go or two!


----------



## DonnyDee (May 23, 2018)

What do you guys mean when you refer to something as Hazey? Like what are the characteristics of a Haze?


----------



## Tstat (May 23, 2018)

DonnyDee said:


> Like what are the characteristics of a Haze?


It grows kinda funky with sativa type traits and an almost foxtail type of look. If you compare my two pictures- the first one's top is square with a few "heads", as are the other branches. 





The 2nd photo shows a classic "christmas tree" type shape with a pointed top. So, to me, the first one looks like a haze, the other looks like it could be anything, really.


----------



## Rosinallday (May 23, 2018)

Cherry queen


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 23, 2018)

@Rosinallday those look like really great grow spots with nice full sun. 
I've been interested in that Cherry Queen ever since I grew out Cherry Sun.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 23, 2018)

Of you folks that grew out the More Cowbell what kind of smells and tastes have you noticed? The three I have seem to match #2 and #5 that Cletus Clem had but one has a really strong motor oil smell to it. Well it is how I perceived it anyways.


----------



## HydroRed (May 23, 2018)

Forte said:


> So are BBHP not going to be produced anymore by bodhi?


Cant say they wont be produced again, but I havent seen any restocks for them when other stuff is getting restocked.


----------



## mrrager420 (May 23, 2018)

Wasn't planning on ordering anything else but i got curious and logged onto GLG just to see there were 4 DBHP so i snagged a pack. Ok i'm done this time foreal unless the SSDD i ordered from cannazon years ago is no good. Cracked 3 but none popped. RN i have 3 blueberry mountain and 2 mountain temple @ 3 weeks. MT #2 is tall and stretchy and the growth from the nodes were uneven at first but now seem to be correcting itself. MT #1 is symmetrical af, faster growth, and started smelling a lil funky at 2 weeks. Crossing my fingers it's a girl. BBMs were all funky ugly looking at first but now 2 seem to be straightening out while 1 is still ugly and nodes are starting to grow uneven. We'll see in a few weeks how things are looking.


----------



## McKringleberry (May 23, 2018)

Tstat said:


> It grows kinda funky with sativa type traits and an almost foxtail type of look. If you compare my two pictures- the first one's top is square with a few "heads", as are the other branches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What week are these in? Honestly, they look like they've been fed too much Nitrogen. Your leafs are really dark and your buds are growing rather airy, as you mentioned. Any light leaks or timer issues?

Please don't take offense to that, Tstat. It's was just something I noticed and I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Strudelheim (May 23, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> What week are these in? Honestly, they look like they've been fed too much Nitrogen. Your leafs are really dark and your buds are growing rather airy, as you mentioned. Any light leaks or timer issues?
> 
> Please don't take offense to that, Tstat. It's was just something I noticed and I could be completely wrong.



Its bad to have dark green leaves? I thought that was a good thing, lots of chlorophyll in the leaves so it can absorb light. if they are yellow or faded early on doesn't that mean less chlorophyl less photosynthesis? Also is dark green always a sign that it is high nitrogen? can't it be one P or K or M ? Final question, does it matter if your bottle feeding, or if its organic soil and the nutrient is sourced from ammendments that are being broken down by microbes. What Im saying is, doesn't the plant "take what it wants" in living organic soils, so is it possible for the plant to be overloaded to the point where flowering becomes severely restriced? Im worried now, the last thing I want is airy buds. I get enough of those without dark green leaves.

When I did bottled nutrients and pro mix, I would start feeding plain water on day 42 and see a fade set on within the week so I know around day 42, 3 weeks before harvest yellowing is normal and desired.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 23, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> What week are these in? Honestly, they look like they've been fed too much Nitrogen. Your leafs are really dark and your buds are growing rather airy, as you mentioned. Any light leaks or timer issues?
> 
> Please don't take offense to that, Tstat. It's was just something I noticed and I could be completely wrong.


Mountain Temple is pretty sativa heavy, with a haze background. The first pheno is literally foxtailing, which will make any bud look airy. While foxtailing can show up under poor conditions, it’s a genetic trait for hazes and many other sativas. It’s also common for sativa bud to be much less dense than your typical bud you see today. The Chemdog lineage, which is also heavily present in Mountain Temple, is known for having deep green, glossy leaves. It’s very likely the genetics.


----------



## bobqp (May 24, 2018)

Tstat said:


> OK, so here is Goji, the stretchy monster gets her own screen, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the mountain temple great plants.


----------



## Tstat (May 24, 2018)

Lol, so there is practically no nitrogen at all. It’s RDWC with only bloom in the mix! It’s based on a Current Culture 6x using Fertmax 2 part bloom and a booster. It’s 600 ppm and 5.6 PH.

And no light leaks... that plant is the only one that looks like that. The one below it is also a Mountain Temple and looks totally different. The shot of the Goji is also in the same system and the leaves are very pale green by comparison.

I just chopped one Space Monkey and two SSDD that were very dense, and produced a ton. 

So, yea that haze one is growing different than all the others. It’s just a different pheno.


----------



## bobqp (May 24, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Lol, so there is practically no nitrogen at all. It’s RDWC with only bloom in the mix! It’s based on a Current Culture 6x using Fertmax 2 part bloom and a booster. It’s 600 ppm and 5.6 PH.
> 
> And no light leaks... that plant is the only one that looks like that. The one below it is also a Mountain Temple and looks totally different. The shot of the Goji is also in the same system and the leaves are very pale green by comparison.
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with the plant matey.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 24, 2018)

Chem d x ssdd around week 3. Was shocked at how skinny the leaves are growing. Was expecting chem d to influence them to be fatter? 
Pheno 1 
 
Pheno 2


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (May 24, 2018)

Got 6 Bing just went to the 24 soak then into paper towels! Heres hoping for female keepers!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 24, 2018)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Got 6 Bing just went to the 24 soak then into paper towels! Heres hoping for female keepers!


Start a grow thread for them and I will follow it. Interested in this strain myself.


----------



## MojoRizing (May 24, 2018)

For those of you who make F2's for preservation purposes do you use as many males as you get out of the pack or do you still do some selection to narrow down to 2-3?


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 24, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Chem d x ssdd around week 3. Was shocked at how skinny the leaves are growing. Was expecting chem d to influence them to be fatter?
> Pheno 1
> View attachment 4140765
> Pheno 2
> View attachment 4140768


I’m super interested in these, how are they smelling so far? I wonder how they compare to Sunshine 4, which was clearly a winner. I wouldn’t be too surprised if these ended up even better.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 24, 2018)

Mostly rotten fruit and berries just sitting there but if you touch the trichomes it smells like dead chem. It will be interesting to see how they shape up and smell/taste after cure


----------



## Hotwired (May 24, 2018)

Finally dropping my SS4's. I had 6 different phenos and not one of them have branches that are workable. Skinny and weak with nice frosty buds. The buds are outright unbelievable. It's the reason I kept them at first, but now the clones are getting weaker and weaker. Very hard to work with something that can't stand up straight. She had a great high, very hybrid. Not too zippy and not too heavy. Lasts for a few hours. Bag appeal was outstanding, yields were middle of the pack.

Still sticking with my Lemon Hashplant for a while more. Very nice representaion. I got 8 of 12 females so I was able to pick out the winner easily. A decent, but not overpowering, lemon smell. Nice sativa high for the first 30 to 45 minutes, then a body high for another few hours.
The pheno I kept likes to explode with foxtails the last 2 weeks and she finishes in 53 days. Mid to heavy yields.


----------



## Tstat (May 25, 2018)

Went down today and did a lot of trimming, figured I'd post this. It's the flowering room


----------



## Rosinallday (May 25, 2018)

Wookie Hp growing like a weed.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 25, 2018)

How old is that plant? Did you start it indoors? Healthy for sure


----------



## Rosinallday (May 25, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> How old is that plant? Did you start it indoors? Healthy for sure


About 10 weeks old. Started indoors for 3 weeks then in a greenhouse. There's another one next to this one just as healthy. These are being grown by a good friend who is 76 years young. One of the best growers I know. I started my plants in his shop these really busted out from the start. Fastest vegging plants in the garden.


----------



## lukio (May 25, 2018)

always beautiful plants and great growin' in the bodhi thread


----------



## OzCocoLoco (May 25, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Wookie Hp growing like a weed.
> View attachment 4141328


Really beutiful looking plant you’ve got there,will you leave it untopped ?


----------



## Rosinallday (May 25, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Really beutiful looking plant you’ve got there,will you leave it untopped ?


I topped all my plants I think he's going to pull these over.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 25, 2018)

has anybody received their tester beans yet?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (May 25, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> I topped all my plants I think he's going to pull these over.


Cool, I topped all of mine once last season then tied them down but I’m considering just tying them down next season so will be interested in seeing how you think yours went against your friends but I’m sure you both will end up with some stunning plants


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 25, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> has anybody received their tester beans yet?


MrsBodhi posted on IG that she was packing up and sending testers. They should be showing up soon.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (May 25, 2018)

so again noob to bodhi.. how do you get on the list in the first place?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 25, 2018)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> so again noob to bodhi.. how do you get on the list in the first place?


So apparently there is a list of testers that is released semi annually (I dont know the specifics) and it is released to certain people (again no idea who or how) and then those generous people share the info with others, and then you email the testers email. 

is how it works I believe.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 25, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> The seed fairy showed up today!View attachment 4070898


Damn I wanted that Orange Sunshine bad


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 25, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> The seed fairy showed up today!View attachment 4070898


You can tell the older packs w/ clear baggies , I got a pack of Blue Lotus , the only old one I have.


----------



## lukio (May 25, 2018)

Does anyone have any info on Silver Mountain or Cobra Lips? i'm thinking about wetting some of those next.

Currently have a lovely gassy lavender Space Monkey i'm vegging into a beast mother to take cuts from after my break, will fill a 4x8 with her this time.

In the fridge of Bodhis i have Black Raz, Silver Mountain and Cobra Lips....interested to see what they've got, read Black Raz is a low yielder? been really impressed with the Space Monkey.


----------



## Forte (May 25, 2018)

How do you guys store your seeds?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 26, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> MrsBodhi posted on IG that she was packing up and sending testers. They should be showing up soon.


 Thanks!


Forte said:


> How do you guys store your seeds?


in their original baggies in a mason jar in a drawer in my basement.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 26, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Damn I wanted that Orange Sunshine bad


Orange Sunshine is badass! I was gifted a keeper cut from @Weliveinapolicestate and it’s nugs are dense and frosty! I have 3 packs of OSS that I’ll probably never pop now that he gave me this bad girl


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 26, 2018)

lukio said:


> Does anyone have any info on Silver Mountain or Cobra Lips? i'm thinking about wetting some of those next.
> 
> Currently have a lovely gassy lavender Space Monkey i'm vegging into a beast mother to take cuts from after my break, will fill a 4x8 with her this time.
> 
> In the fridge of Bodhis i have Black Raz, Silver Mountain and Cobra Lips....interested to see what they've got, read Black Raz is a low yielder? been really impressed with the Space Monkey.


I grew out Cobra Lips last yr and received reports that it was very potent and it must have been memorable for my fam because they still ask when I'm going to grow it out again.
I'm sure I have pics but I don't think I could identify them with 100% certainty. From what little I do remember (these were from last summer) I had one female from 3 seeds and it grew very easy.
Other than potency that's all I got for ya. Sorry.
I'm definitely going to revisit the rest of my pack as soon as I have some room.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 26, 2018)

lukio said:


> Does anyone have any info on Silver Mountain or Cobra Lips? i'm thinking about wetting some of those next.
> 
> Currently have a lovely gassy lavender Space Monkey i'm vegging into a beast mother to take cuts from after my break, will fill a 4x8 with her this time.
> 
> In the fridge of Bodhis i have Black Raz, Silver Mountain and Cobra Lips....interested to see what they've got, read Black Raz is a low yielder? been really impressed with the Space Monkey.


Cobra lips tests over 28% and they say it has mango and chem smell. I read as much as I could on it. It's one of his sleeper strains imo from what I have seen and talked to others about.


----------



## MojoRizing (May 26, 2018)

Forte said:


> How do you guys store your seeds?


I remove mine from the plastic packaging and put the seeds into small brown glass vials like this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SE4TFD2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I then put some desiccant in the glass vial with the seeds to control moisture 

I then put the top on the jar and place the jar in a vaccum seal bag and suck all the air out. 

I then label i, inventory it and place it in a refrigerator (not freezer) in my basement that is dedicated to seed storage so its only opened a few times a year. 

So the seeds end up in a completely air sealed dark cool place environment. I went alittle crazy with seed buying so I want to make sure what I have lasts awhile till I can get to it.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 26, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> I remove mine from the plastic packaging and put the seeds into small brown glass vials like this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SE4TFD2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I then put some desiccant in the glass vial with the seeds to control moisture
> 
> ...


I was all like, that sounds overkill, but then I thougth about it, and if you bought a lot of seeds, that doesnt sound like a whole lot of work/money to protect an investment.


----------



## MojoRizing (May 26, 2018)

Yeah I got hooked on hoarding Bodhi seeds for like a solid year. I have about 5k invested with about 45 strains. No way I am going to go through those packs anytime soon so want to protect that investment just like you said. This is a pic of before they were put into deep storage


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 26, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> Orange Sunshine is badass! I was gifted a keeper cut from @Weliveinapolicestate and it’s nugs are dense and frosty! I have 3 packs of OSS that I’ll probably never pop now that he gave me this bad girl


I got 2 packs of SSDD, Raspberry Sunshine, Purple Sunshine, .GG4 x SSDD & 1 pack of Cherry Sunshine, been hunting OSS for a couple years now & just missed out on an auction that sold for $110  I've got an extra pack of some good strains also , if you wouldn't mind hooking up a brother I'll make it worth your while, PM me


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 26, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> View attachment 4141848 Yeah I got hooked on hoarding Bodhi seeds for like a solid year. I have about 5k invested with about 45 strains. No way I am going to go through those packs anytime soon so want to protect that investment just like you said. This is a pic of before they were put into deep storage


Holy Shitski, I got lucky to get the GLG 420 BOGO promo , bought 6 & got 12 plus all the Bad Dawg freebies
I ended up w/ 24 strains out of 30 packs plus a tester pack of Herijuans x Good Medicine also some singles of Dank Zappa, Blue Tara , Dream Beaver & Mother's Milk , total 26 strains


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 26, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> View attachment 4141848 Yeah I got hooked on hoarding Bodhi seeds for like a solid year. I have about 5k invested with about 45 strains. No way I am going to go through those packs anytime soon so want to protect that investment just like you said. This is a pic of before they were put into deep storage


I'd be more than happy to exchange currency or handjobs or whatever for some of them Dank Zappas. 

edit: what is 3rd from right, 2nd and 3rd down? looks like maybe blueberry hashplant, and no idea whats under that. The two you have the most packs of.


----------



## bananaman99 (May 26, 2018)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> My experience was the same, ran the apollo XX and c99 reg... terrible.. also, the apollo purple out like I have never seen before, im talking pure grape color...goes to show that its indeed a cash grab as the old apollos were not known for that


My apollo XX's were frosty but bland as well, I don't recommend either. I never smoke the stuff.


----------



## MojoRizing (May 26, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I'd be more than happy to exchange currency or handjobs or whatever for some of them Dank Zappas.
> 
> edit: what is 3rd from right, 2nd and 3rd down? looks like maybe blueberry hashplant, and no idea whats under that. The two you have the most packs of.


Those are:

Blueberry Snow (Blueberry Indica x Snow Lotus) 8 packs
Godhead (Blockhead x Snow Lotus) 9 packs

These were the freebies for when I bought all the other packs


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 26, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Those are:
> 
> Blueberry Snow (Blueberry Indica x Snow Lotus) 8 packs
> Godhead (Blockhead x Snow Lotus) 9 packs
> ...


yeah so how about one of them handjobs.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 26, 2018)

Seeing some beautiful plants in this thread, as usual.
All the talk about Mountain Temples is making me want to pop those next 
Still waiting to hear about the testers though, and fingers crossed I'll be running them next.


----------



## bananaman99 (May 26, 2018)

I germinated 8 Lucky Charms seeds (via Mia) and ended up with 4 females and 2 males. 1 seed opened and didn’t make it and the other seed that didn’t pop I still have. Made a bunch of F2’s using all 6 plants. I took clones of all of them and now am only holding onto 2 females (#4 & #7) and 1 male. The plants shared hydroponic buckets so not the most ideal conditions especially since some of the more aggressive growers win out. Both males were moved to soil buckets after being sexed and looked to have good structure. I kept the male that dumped more pollen and flowered longer. They were stress tested with light leaks nightly (after pollenation) as they were in my bedroom lol. I only have a few years of closet grows experience-wise - this is just a pollen chuck on 3 branches of each female. Female #4 was the clear winner to me although all were nice plants. They were chopped at 60-63 days of flower.

Veg leaf of #4



a female early in flower



the male I don’t have anymore



the male I kept a few more weeks into flower



underneath shot of #4



#4 seeded up



#3 (and #1) was dominated by #4 so they grew much smaller - this plant show variegation



#1



#7 fared better in a different bucket and resembled #4 the most, this plant also showed variegation.



a few shots of #4




seeded up



#4 nugs today after being hang dried (trim on) and few weeks cure





F2’s


----------



## bobqp (May 26, 2018)

Have any of you guys had problems with hermies with bodhi strains.? I've got 4 bodhi strains coming this week .uplift, joystick, more cowbell and time bandit. And also any of you guys grown these strains. Great or good potency. I'll be making crosses with these strains making regs and FEMS to swap with other bodhi strains down the track.


----------



## rollinfunk (May 26, 2018)

bananaman99 said:


> I germinated 8 Lucky Charms seeds (via Mia) and ended up with 4 females and 2 males. 1 seed opened and didn’t make it and the other seed that didn’t pop I still have. Made a bunch of F2’s using all 6 plants. I took clones of all of them and now am only holding onto 2 females (#4 & #7) and 1 male. The plants shared hydroponic buckets so not the most ideal conditions especially since some of the more aggressive growers win out. Both males were moved to soil buckets after being sexed and looked to have good structure. I kept the male that dumped more pollen and flowered longer. They were stress tested with light leaks nightly (after pollenation) as they were in my bedroom lol. I only have a few years of closet grows experience-wise - this is just a pollen chuck on 3 branches of each female. Female #4 was the clear winner to me although all were nice plants. They were chopped at 60-63 days of flower.
> 
> Veg leaf of #4
> 
> ...


awesome.

I have a pack, but i'm waiting until i don't suck at growing and can collect pollen without seeding everything. I plan to make F2s too. thanks for preserving.


----------



## Getgrowingson (May 26, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Have any of you guys had problems with hermies with bodhi strains.? I've got 4 bodhi strains coming this week .uplift, joystick, more cowbell and time bandit. And also any of you guys grown these strains. Great or good potency. I'll be making crosses with these strains making regs and FEMS to swap with other bodhi strains down the track.


Just popped 8 time bandit myself so I’m also interested if anyone can chime in. All 8 I tried popped and are healthy seedlings


----------



## bobqp (May 26, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Just popped 8 time bandit myself so I’m also interested if anyone can chime in. All 8 I tried popped and are healthy seedlings


I'm hoping they turn out like the other bodhi strains frosty as .


----------



## Craigson (May 26, 2018)

Heres a goji og nug cured about 2 months.
Was the most Nepali og leaner out of 3 females and most potent


----------



## elkamino (May 26, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Those are:
> 
> Blueberry Snow (Blueberry Indica x Snow Lotus) 8 packs
> Godhead (Blockhead x Snow Lotus) 9 packs
> ...


Have you run any of those Godhead?I gotta bunch too and have wondered about them...


----------



## Craigson (May 26, 2018)

bananaman99 said:


> I germinated 8 Lucky Charms seeds (via Mia) and ended up with 4 females and 2 males. 1 seed opened and didn’t make it and the other seed that didn’t pop I still have. Made a bunch of F2’s using all 6 plants. I took clones of all of them and now am only holding onto 2 females (#4 & #7) and 1 male. The plants shared hydroponic buckets so not the most ideal conditions especially since some of the more aggressive growers win out. Both males were moved to soil buckets after being sexed and looked to have good structure. I kept the male that dumped more pollen and flowered longer. They were stress tested with light leaks nightly (after pollenation) as they were in my bedroom lol. I only have a few years of closet grows experience-wise - this is just a pollen chuck on 3 branches of each female. Female #4 was the clear winner to me although all were nice plants. They were chopped at 60-63 days of flower.
> 
> Veg leaf of #4
> 
> ...


Looks chron


----------



## Forte (May 26, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> View attachment 4141848 Yeah I got hooked on hoarding Bodhi seeds for like a solid year. I have about 5k invested with about 45 strains. No way I am going to go through those packs anytime soon so want to protect that investment just like you said. This is a pic of before they were put into deep storage


How long have you been storing your seeds? do they have a lifespan?


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 26, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> View attachment 4141848 Yeah I got hooked on hoarding Bodhi seeds for like a solid year. I have about 5k invested with about 45 strains. No way I am going to go through those packs anytime soon so want to protect that investment just like you said. This is a pic of before they were put into deep storage


Out of those my favorites are DB , SSDD , Dank Zappa & More Cowbell


----------



## MojoRizing (May 26, 2018)

Forte said:


> How long have you been storing your seeds? do they have a lifespan?


I have had mine in storage for a couple of years now. I have heard people being able to pop seeds that were a decade old.


----------



## MojoRizing (May 26, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Out of those my favorites are DB , SSDD , Dank Zappa & More Cowbell


My favorite so far was the Dream Beaver, I found what I think might have been an elite level pheno. Unfortunately I lost the mother before I could run her again. But man did she check all the boxes, looks, smell, taste and high were all top shelf. I will be doing some more digging into that line for sure.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 26, 2018)

Forte said:


> How long have you been storing your seeds? do they have a lifespan?


At room temp people start seeing reduced germination around ~5 years old. Storing seeds in a cold (not freezing) dry place will help seeds stay viable for much longer.


----------



## MojoRizing (May 26, 2018)

Does anyone know if any of Bodhi's strains has any bubblegum phenos? VaderOG mentioned in one of his videos something about the Northern Lights#5 having some hints of bubblegum in it. I miss the 90's bubblegum.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 27, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I'd be more than happy to exchange currency or handjobs or whatever for some of them Dank Zappas.
> 
> edit: what is 3rd from right, 2nd and 3rd down? looks like maybe blueberry hashplant, and no idea whats under that. The two you have the most packs of.


that's how I felt before I got lucky to find em


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 27, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I'd be more than happy to exchange currency or handjobs or whatever for some of them Dank Zappas.
> 
> edit: what is 3rd from right, 2nd and 3rd down? looks like maybe blueberry hashplant, and no idea whats under that. The two you have the most packs of.


That's how I feel about some Exotic - Chocolate Covered Strawberries


----------



## bananaman99 (May 27, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> awesome.
> 
> I have a pack, but i'm waiting until i don't suck at growing and can collect pollen without seeding everything. I plan to make F2s too. thanks for preserving.


Nice! It seems like a couple others on here might do the same 

I used the paintbrush/paperbag technique, its worked decent in the past for me and is super easy although you will have a few seeds floating around on other plants (which I don't mind too much). Make sure fans are off and watch your breathing when applying, if you are able to move the female pot you can pollenate in a separate location which will work better. Its easier than you think! Just make sure you do pollenate too late or harvest too early - especially with fast finishers. Sometimes Ill pollenate twice in the 3rd week of flower depending on how many pistols the plant has.

I also pollenated the two males on a GG4 branch for fun and got a few seeds.


----------



## ibitegirls (May 27, 2018)

i have a stupid question. i was drying my Space Monkey harvest and found 1 small seed (plant seems to have self pollinated). Should I keep it and try to grow it, or is that not wise?


----------



## hillbill (May 27, 2018)

It might be prudent to keep them. It might also be nice to see what the bud smokes or vapes like.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 27, 2018)

ibitegirls said:


> i have a stupid question. i was drying my Space Monkey harvest and found 1 small seed (plant seems to have self pollinated). Should I keep it and try to grow it, or is that not wise?


I've wondered this myself, i found 2 seeds from an entire plant of Girl scout cookies, with no sign of hermies or nanas.
At what point is it classed as Hermie, and what point is it Rodelization?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 27, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I've wondered this myself, i found 2 seeds from an entire plant of Girl scout cookies, with no sign of hermies or nanas.
> At what point is it classed as Hermie, and what point is it Rodelization?


Well I am in the exact same boat, found 2 seeds from an entire plant. and I sprouted them and they are growing right now. It will be my 3rd time growing this genetic, so I will report back if it is any different than the mother.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 27, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I've wondered this myself, i found 2 seeds from an entire plant of Girl scout cookies, with no sign of hermies or nanas.
> At what point is it classed as Hermie, and what point is it Rodelization?


Any time you find only a few seeds, it’s most likely from herm pollen, and it’s most likely a selfed seed. Nanners are super easy to miss. Problem is you never know for sure where the pollen came from. Ideally you’d prefer not to use offspring from a plant that hermed, but pretty much all cookies crosses have the potential for herming.

I figure if the mom smoked well, and didn’t throw balls or nanners like crazy, may as well pop them. After all, that’s where most of the cookies cuts came from.


----------



## lukio (May 27, 2018)

@Tangerine_ 
@40AmpstoFreedom 

nice one, cheers guys! sounds like the Cobra Lips might be pleasing


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 27, 2018)

ibitegirls said:


> i have a stupid question. i was drying my Space Monkey harvest and found 1 small seed (plant seems to have self pollinated). Should I keep it and try to grow it, or is that not wise?


Why bother if you didn’t keep a clone of the Space Monkey to begin with?


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 27, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Any time you find only a few seeds, it’s most likely from herm pollen, and it’s most likely a selfed seed. Nanners are super easy to miss. Problem is you never know for sure where the pollen came from. Ideally you’d prefer not to use offspring from a plant that hermed, but pretty much all cookies crosses have the potential for herming.
> 
> I figure if the mom smoked well, and didn’t throw balls or nanners like crazy, may as well pop them. After all, that’s where most of the cookies cuts came from.


I'd heard of some GSC having Herm tendencies, I'll keep the seeds anyways because it was a nice plant..but it'll be a while before it tops the 'poppin list'! Lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 27, 2018)

Chem D x SSDD. This is the loudest plant I have in my garden right now. (still cant believe this was a freebie)
If you even brush up against this one the room is over powered by this rotting halitosis funk. I cant detect any SSDD at all. I'll do a smoke report at chop. Right now its at 58 days. I think it might go to 10 wks.






Finishing up some Wolf Pack. I'm very happy to have this one back on in my garden. Terps a little bit light right now but that chem funk is definitely there.






Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Chem D x SSDD. This is the loudest plant I have in my garden right now. (still cant believe this was a freebie)
> If you even brush up against this one the room is over powered by this rotting halitosis funk. I cant detect any SSDD at all. I'll do a smoke report at chop. Right now its at 58 days. I think it might go to 10 wks.
> 
> 
> ...


I love seeing your grows. Always a pleasure.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Chem D x SSDD. This is the loudest plant I have in my garden right now. (still cant believe this was a freebie)
> If you even brush up against this one the room is over powered by this rotting halitosis funk. I cant detect any SSDD at all. I'll do a smoke report at chop. Right now its at 58 days. I think it might go to 10 wks.
> 
> 
> ...


That Chem D x SSDD looks amazing. Can’t wait for the smoke report.


----------



## ibitegirls (May 27, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> Why bother if you didn’t keep a clone of the Space Monkey to begin with?


maybe the clones didn't survive? lol


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 27, 2018)

ibitegirls said:


> maybe the clones didn't survive? lol


Aaaaah my bad. Pop that seed then. Maybe it’ll be better then the mom


----------



## Strudelheim (May 28, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> I remove mine from the plastic packaging and put the seeds into small brown glass vials like this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SE4TFD2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I then put some desiccant in the glass vial with the seeds to control moisture
> 
> ...


Wait your not supposed to put seeds in freezer?

Whoopsie....someone explain please. I have all the seed packs in a ziplock bag, and some dessicant packs in the ziplock bag. I open every few weeks to take out a seedpack. Started doing it this way about a year ago. so far no germination issues. Let me know why this is wrong to do.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 28, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Wait your not supposed to put seeds in freezer?
> 
> Whoopsie....someone explain please. I have all the seed packs in a ziplock bag, and some dessicant packs in the ziplock bag. I open every few weeks to take out a seedpack. Started doing it this way about a year ago. so far no germination issues. Let me know why this is wrong to do.


Everything I heard is that repeated freezing and thawing of cannabis seeds will damage them over time. If you’re going to freeze them, then don’t take them out until you’re ready to plant them.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 28, 2018)

ibitegirls said:


> maybe the clones didn't survive? lol


I'd grow the seeds. I just harvested a goji go that was a selfed bean. Had no issues with it and it was top notch just like the plant it came off.


----------



## Rosinallday (May 28, 2018)

Wookie Hp. I just love these plants.
 
Grandma's hp. Had a hard time picking the keeper from this pack one as sexy as the next. This pheno has a diesel stemrub which I guess is how Irene og smells. So many crosses to try but I recommend this one.
 
Dank Sinatra. My only gal from the pack looking right at home.


----------



## MojoRizing (May 28, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Wait your not supposed to put seeds in freezer?
> 
> Whoopsie....someone explain please. I have all the seed packs in a ziplock bag, and some dessicant packs in the ziplock bag. I open every few weeks to take out a seedpack. Started doing it this way about a year ago. so far no germination issues. Let me know why this is wrong to do.





jayblaze710 said:


> Everything I heard is that repeated freezing and thawing of cannabis seeds will damage them over time. If you’re going to freeze them, then don’t take them out until you’re ready to plant them.


What he said


----------



## SAMMYB913 (May 28, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Well I am in the exact same boat, found 2 seeds from an entire plant. and I sprouted them and they are growing right now. It will be my 3rd time growing this genetic, so I will report back if it is any different than the mother.





Strudelheim said:


> Wait your not supposed to put seeds in freezer?
> 
> Whoopsie....someone explain please. I have all the seed packs in a ziplock bag, and some dessicant packs in the ziplock bag. I open every few weeks to take out a seedpack. Started doing it this way about a year ago. so far no germination issues. Let me know why this is wrong to do.


Seed saving has been around for thousands of years , they didn't have freezers back then, the freezer is to keep em cold like it's winter for them waiting for spring , I have mine an air tight container w/ a ton of dessicant packs & I've had no problems w/ germination


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 28, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Seed saving has been around for thousands of years , they didn't have freezers back then, the freezer is to keep em cold like it's winter for them waiting for spring , I have mine an air tight container w/ a ton of dessicant packs & I've had no problems w/ germination


Room temp, you will see reduced germ after ~5 years.

And not all seeds are created equal. Some will last decades, some need to be constantly grown to save genetics. Cannabis don’t have the longest life span.


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 29, 2018)

Germing the whole pack now.... lezzzz go.


----------



## Philip-O (May 29, 2018)

Testers are out baby! 

 

A day of reckoning is coming to my veg tent. Who will be worthy of passing to the 2700k QB heaven, who will be chopped and remain in purgatory as a clone, and which bitches and suspect dudes will be put to the chipper?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 29, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> Testers are out baby!
> 
> View attachment 4143263
> 
> A day of reckoning is coming to my veg tent. Who will be worthy of passing to the 2700k QB heaven, who will be chopped and remain in purgatory as a clone, and which bitches and suspect dudes will be put to the chipper?


I, for one, am very excited to see what shows up in my mailbox.


----------



## elkamino (May 29, 2018)

Blueberry Hashplant day 52


----------



## elkamino (May 29, 2018)

Space Monkey F2s still in the womb


----------



## Kp sunshine (May 29, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4143300
> 
> Blueberry Hashplant day 52


I’m looking at this cross. What kinda flavours are they producing and what’s the high like?


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 30, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> Testers are out baby!
> 
> View attachment 4143263
> 
> A day of reckoning is coming to my veg tent. Who will be worthy of passing to the 2700k QB heaven, who will be chopped and remain in purgatory as a clone, and which bitches and suspect dudes will be put to the chipper?


I'm going to be watching my emails all day now haha!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 30, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I'm going to be watching my emails all day now haha!


Do they email when they’ve been sent? I got one a couple weeks ago for my address but that was the only one, and they asked if I could pop 2 packs.


----------



## hillbill (May 30, 2018)

4 f2 Monkeys at 26 days putting everything else to shame. They are 2 different phenos but similar with two of them bigger overall including stem diameter and length of internode but no difference in buds at this time. They really look like 35 day plants. Smells are coming on but not identified as of now. Only flowered one of these before and there was no drop in potency at all!

Sour Butter x g13HP doing fine in veg and will go to flower tent in a week or so. Wide leaves showing strong Indica traits. Flowered one before and found it similar to Cobra Lips and Secret Chief........good company.


----------



## Chef420 (May 30, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> I’m looking at this cross. What kinda flavours are they producing and what’s the high like?


You’re a bit late to the BBHP party. Word is that it’s no longer available but if it is,I suggest searching this thread for the 411. There’s been a fair bit of interest so you’ll find plenty. Good luck!


----------



## Shmozz (May 30, 2018)

Keep a close eye on glg for the blueberry hashplant. I got mine when 4 packs randomly popped up. Almost wish I bought them all haha. Also... @Useful gave some out to be turned into f2's I believe. I want to do the same when I have space to keep males. just stay tuned and maybe you'll get lucky


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 30, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Do they email when they’ve been sent? I got one a couple weeks ago for my address but that was the only one, and they asked if I could pop 2 packs.


Yeh, the email I received asked the same, and in it they said they would send email notifications when they ship.

If I don't get selected, it's cool, I'll try again later in the year. And I'll pop some Mango Hashplants to easy my sorrows .

I have some GPS testers to run as well (Ecto Cooler X Stardawg), but they turned out not to be testers after all, the strain went up for sale before I even received them in the post lol.
So its not like they actually need them to be tested. Still, I'lI wait a week or so to see what the Bodhis say, and then I'll throw the GPS in if I don't get selected.


----------



## Useful Seeds (May 30, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Also... @Useful gave some out to be turned into f2's I believe.


I sure did, but between the USPS damaging some of them, and other circumstances that were out of his control....it won't be happening.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 30, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Yeh, the email I received asked the same, and in it they said they would send email notifications when they ship.
> 
> If I don't get selected, it's cool, I'll try again later in the year. And I'll pop some Mango Hashplants to easy my sorrows .
> 
> ...


Damn, I just checked, looks like the email came yesterday. I hope they come for you too, man. Bummer about those GPS testers. Isn't that the same company that sent a bunch of beans out they had not even grown out or tested? and they were all garbage?


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 30, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Damn, I just checked, looks like the email came yesterday. I hope they come for you too, man. Bummer about those GPS testers. Isn't that the same company that sent a bunch of beans out they had not even grown out or tested? and they were all garbage?


Thanks man, I'll be eagerly waiting . I kind of expected they might not come, I live in UK after all, but I did offer to pay the postage for it.

Yeh there was a big shit storm because GPS sold some S1's of some hype strains and they turned out to just be random bulk regs. Some Instagram dude supplied them (some say could be Logic from THCfarmer, they're still selling them last I heard, and deleting posts about it on the forums!)
GPS offered to refund everyone that bought through them though, so fair play to em.
I've had no issues dealing with them

I'm not here to knock others, but you don't see that drama in the bodhi thread lol...I mean fair enough some of Bodhis strains don't fulfill expectations for everyone, our needs all differ, but the genetics are legit.


----------



## elkamino (May 30, 2018)

2 BBHPs at 52 days 

 
The above ones nice but not the keeper. I hit her up with space monkey pollen but I’m not keeping any clones. 

This is my keeper 
 
 

Far as description I’d say Bodhi nailed it-

“ Blueberry pine hash funk muffins on the nose and palette. Full power, soaring mind and relaxed body. Dripping crystals, hefty yields, happy farmers agree she performs amazing indoors and out.”

It’s powerful but a great daytime smoke. My amigos are ripped lol. I sell veggies and plants in a garden center… And it treats me just fine!


----------



## Shmozz (May 30, 2018)

Useful said:


> I sure did, but between the USPS damaging some of them, and other circumstances that were out of his control....it won't be happening.


Bummer. These things happen unfortunately


----------



## Schmarmpit (May 30, 2018)

Space Monkey. This one had the best structure out of a couple girls I'm running. One finished super fast but had low yield. This one has potential for a great yield. Like much of the Wookie crosses I've grown, all plants were stinky, sticky, and leafy. My plants started throwing nanners this late in flower, so unfortunately I'll be chopping sooner than later. I don't have time to play hide and seek, or risk seeding others in the tent. There are several nanners on each plant far as I can tell. We'll see what the smoke is like, but I'll likely be popping the other half pack I have remaining after the new testers are run, just going by smell and growth alone. Smells are very chemy with hints of lavender, cedar, and subtle high notes like tangerine and vinegar. The resin is greasy and just brushing against the plants leaves a strong stink wherever it touches.


----------



## Kp sunshine (May 30, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Keep a close eye on glg for the blueberry hashplant. I got mine when 4 packs randomly popped up. Almost wish I bought them all haha. Also... @Useful gave some out to be turned into f2's I believe. I want to do the same when I have space to keep males. just stay tuned and maybe you'll get lucky


Sounds good


----------



## McKringleberry (May 30, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> View attachment 4141848 Yeah I got hooked on hoarding Bodhi seeds for like a solid year. I have about 5k invested with about 45 strains. No way I am going to go through those packs anytime soon so want to protect that investment just like you said. This is a pic of before they were put into deep storage


The best out of all of them is Dream Beaver...god I wish I had kept that around or at least made F2's. That's a nice HUGE collection you have there. I thought I had a problem with 32 packs of bodhi seeds, that is, until I saw your stash. Blue Terra too!! Excellent, my friend!


----------



## McKringleberry (May 30, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Its bad to have dark green leaves? I thought that was a good thing, lots of chlorophyll in the leaves so it can absorb light. if they are yellow or faded early on doesn't that mean less chlorophyl less photosynthesis? Also is dark green always a sign that it is high nitrogen? can't it be one P or K or M ? Final question, does it matter if your bottle feeding, or if its organic soil and the nutrient is sourced from ammendments that are being broken down by microbes. What Im saying is, doesn't the plant "take what it wants" in living organic soils, so is it possible for the plant to be overloaded to the point where flowering becomes severely restriced? Im worried now, the last thing I want is airy buds. I get enough of those without dark green leaves.
> 
> When I did bottled nutrients and pro mix, I would start feeding plain water on day 42 and see a fade set on within the week so I know around day 42, 3 weeks before harvest yellowing is normal and desired.


The plant takes what it wants in living organic soils but if there is an abundance of nitrogen (or P or K) then the plant will take up as much as it can and store it in the fan leaves. This issue isn't as prevalent with P&K because cannabis uses lots of both while storing the Nitrogen. There is such thing as nute burn in organics, I've burned up seedlings with hot (high N) no-till mixes and I've had hot mixes prolong flowering and make dark green, airy-buds.

What week are you in? Don't worry too much, my friend. For one, it's just a plant, and two you can always correct toxicity or deficiencies before your next no-till grow.


----------



## McKringleberry (May 30, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Lol, so there is practically no nitrogen at all. It’s RDWC with only bloom in the mix! It’s based on a Current Culture 6x using Fertmax 2 part bloom and a booster. It’s 600 ppm and 5.6 PH.
> 
> And no light leaks... that plant is the only one that looks like that. The one below it is also a Mountain Temple and looks totally different. The shot of the Goji is also in the same system and the leaves are very pale green by comparison.
> 
> ...


I think this was in response to my inquiry? Right on, you answered my question perfectly =)
How do you like that current culture setup? I want one so damn bad, but the prices are a bit steep. Which model do you have?


----------



## Tstat (May 31, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> How do you like that current culture setup? I want one so damn bad, but the prices are a bit steep. Which model do you have?


Yea, so I made the RDWC a few years ago after using flood/drain trays for years. I wanted a better root system and was failing with F/D. Plants grew OK, but in the end, the roots were not supporting huge growth.

Here is a shot of a root system:







Shortly after, I also switched from 2000 watts of HPS to 900 watts of COB. Both were great decisions, IMO. 

I based the RDWC on the 6XL. The cost for the Current Culture system is about $1500- $2000. I made a replica for about $600. I used CC bulkheads, tubing, and pumps. I bought black totes with attached (and hinged) lids. I can grow one to three plants per tote.

Here are a few Gogis:






I love the system, but it is a lot of water to move. I have a garden hose that goes down to the room to fill it and another hooked up to a pump to pump it all out. I used to shop vac the water up and lug it out once a month. This system is WAY better! I also use Fertmax for the system, which is considerably cheaper than the CC brand fertilizer and exactly the same. My cobs keep the room below 80 degrees in the 90+ summer heat.


----------



## SMT69 (May 31, 2018)

Anyone can recommend Bohdi’s lowest smelling strain,?

as I grow in a condo and need all the help keeping smells down. I read somewhere Moontang is a low odor starin when growing....what ones are lowest odor while flowering? Thx


----------



## dubekoms (May 31, 2018)

Found the first weed i can't smoke, this pheno of jamaicanhpx88g13
Makes me lightheaded/dizzy
,sweaty, heart races like crazy and super paranoid..bit much for me tbh. My other 2 phenos aren't like that at all lol I'm just gonna call this the "evil" pheno 

Testers came, going to pop in 1-2 weeks!!
Anyone know what pirate sweat is?


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 31, 2018)

SMT69 said:


> Anyone can recommend Bohdi’s lowest smelling strain,?
> 
> as I grow in a condo and need all the help keeping smells down. I read somewhere Moontang is a low odor starin when growing....what ones are lowest odor while flowering? Thx


I’ve also seen at least one person say that Moontang didn’t smell too strong, but I wouldn’t count on all phenos being like that. All things chem are generally exceptionally stinky. 

Unfortunately I can’t give you specific suggestions. Just stay away from chems and skunks.


----------



## Strudelheim (May 31, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> The best out of all of them is Dream Beaver...god I wish I had kept that around or at least made F2's. That's a nice HUGE collection you have there. I thought I had a problem with 32 packs of bodhi seeds, that is, until I saw your stash. Blue Terra too!! Excellent, my friend!



Thats pretty crazy that he has 45 packs and you 32, and both of your favorites out of all of them are dream beaver. Thats gotta say something about this strain, that doesn't get too much traction around here, at least for the last month or so Ive been following the thread.

Il def include that in my next order. Also what was it that you liked about it so much that stood out far above the rest?

Heres a smoke report, tested at 28% too.

EDIT*** realised since the appalachia dad is discontinued this one is not in stock anywhere. Did find one seed bank in canada where I live but don't want to shell out $180 CAD for 1 pack no freebies. I get why your upset you didn't make any F2s now!

We should all crowdsource on a pack together have someone grow them out and send out cuts to everyone that chipped in )


----------



## Strudelheim (May 31, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> The plant takes what it wants in living organic soils but if there is an abundance of nitrogen (or P or K) then the plant will take up as much as it can and store it in the fan leaves. This issue isn't as prevalent with P&K because cannabis uses lots of both while storing the Nitrogen. There is such thing as nute burn in organics, I've burned up seedlings with hot (high N) no-till mixes and I've had hot mixes prolong flowering and make dark green, airy-buds.
> 
> What week are you in? Don't worry too much, my friend. For one, it's just a plant, and two you can always correct toxicity or deficiencies before your next no-till grow.


Week 5, Strain is agent orange, I have 3 in my first soil mix with 1/2 cup bloodmeal per cubic foot. These got really yellow right around day 30. Then I have one that is more recent soil mix where I used 1/2 Cup blood meal & 1/2 cup alfalfa. That one is really dark green. Seems like I can't win on this run ! I did add compost to the yellow ones a week later, but obviously the yellow won't go green again now so its hard to tell how much of an effect its making. Il fine tune my future mix. First run with TLO. I have had worse plants with bottled nutrients and pro mix so Im not too worried. Thanks for the input!


----------



## jbcCT (May 31, 2018)

SMT69 said:


> Anyone can recommend Bohdi’s lowest smelling strain,?
> 
> as I grow in a condo and need all the help keeping smells down. I read somewhere Moontang is a low odor starin when growing....what ones are lowest odor while flowering? Thx


I feel ya bro. Live in a small house in the suburbs. I can smell my house from the street when I harvest. You might need some sort of air filtration system. May have to rig it yourself or buy one made for that purpose, they are available.


----------



## MojoRizing (May 31, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Thats pretty crazy that he has 45 packs and you 32, and both of your favorites out of all of them are dream beaver. Thats gotta say something about this strain, that doesn't get too much traction around here, at least for the last month or so Ive been following the thread.
> 
> Il def include that in my next order. Also what was it that you liked about it so much that stood out far above the rest?
> 
> ...


I'll give my 2 cents on why I liked Dream Beaver so much. I grew out 6 seeds and got 3 females. All were VERY good but one was exceptional. The phenos I got were all pretty similar but the stand out seemed to have all the qualities of the others but just a notch better. My keeper, which I lost before I could run her again, checked all the boxes for me. It looked amazing with bright orange hairs, smelled like a tropical fruit bowl, tasted just like it smelled and the buzz was good without being over powering. It was just an all around great end result with all the qualities I like being top tier quality. Its my desert island weed for sure.


----------



## McKringleberry (May 31, 2018)

SMT69 said:


> Anyone can recommend Bohdi’s lowest smelling strain,?
> 
> as I grow in a condo and need all the help keeping smells down. I read somewhere Moontang is a low odor starin when growing....what ones are lowest odor while flowering? Thx


SSDD, for me, had no odor so I'd grow that again in a heartbeat if I had to hide it.


----------



## McKringleberry (May 31, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Yea, so I made the RDWC a few years ago after using flood/drain trays for years. I wanted a better root system and was failing with F/D. Plants grew OK, but in the end, the roots were not supporting huge growth.
> 
> Here is a shot of a root system:
> 
> ...


I've seen some great #'s come out of those RDWC's. Good work!


----------



## McKringleberry (May 31, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Week 5, Strain is agent orange, I have 3 in my first soil mix with 1/2 cup bloodmeal per cubic foot. These got really yellow right around day 30. Then I have one that is more recent soil mix where I used 1/2 Cup blood meal & 1/2 cup alfalfa. That one is really dark green. Seems like I can't win on this run ! I did add compost to the yellow ones a week later, but obviously the yellow won't go green again now so its hard to tell how much of an effect its making. Il fine tune my future mix. First run with TLO. I have had worse plants with bottled nutrients and pro mix so Im not too worried. Thanks for the input!


You'll get it nailed down. You can always go to Build-a-soil for the pre-packaged kits!


----------



## McKringleberry (May 31, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Thats pretty crazy that he has 45 packs and you 32, and both of your favorites out of all of them are dream beaver. Thats gotta say something about this strain, that doesn't get too much traction around here, at least for the last month or so Ive been following the thread.
> 
> Il def include that in my next order. Also what was it that you liked about it so much that stood out far above the rest?
> 
> ...


There's a few strains that don't get much traction anymore and a few oldies that do, like Blueberry Hashplant. Years ago when BBHP was released everyone had it, everyone grew it, and then everyone moved onto the next new Bodhi strain. Now that it's gone I've seen it's name pop up more and more. Funny how that happens =).

Schrews (ICMAG) turned me onto Dream Beaver a few years ago. It wasn't one of Bodhi's popular strains, SSDD completely took over- it was all anyone could talk about so I grew them both out. Two packs of each over a two year period. The Beaver smacked SSDD like a lil' bitch in everyway. Tropical fruit, garlic, hot garbage, motor oil- everything you'd expect a "dirty hippy" (was the mom) to smell like lol. It grew like NL5, made football sized brick-dense colas and tasted wonderfully floral and diesel and citrusy and..... you name it, it tasted and smelled like it =). It was the only strain I was able to hit 1gpw without co2 or AC. I don't often cry when I can't find a certain strain, but I do well up a bit when i think about the Beaver and how good she was to me and everyone else that smoked her. It was a truly special treat.

Now the BBHP, IMO, was B grade bud. Great smell and taste, strong smoke, but didn't get the high remarks like the Beaver did. I long for the Beaver...

Back when it was first released everyone reported getting a single female from a full pack of seeds. This was the only pheno that was going around, it seemed, at the time. It was a MONSTER in or outdoors, finished in about 8.5 weeks and wreacked heavily of burnt oil and santa cruz cut blue dream. I got 6 units from one plant in a 6x12 greenhouse. The plant took up the entire greenhouse. It was an amazing plant, but the quality just wasn't fully there for me.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 1, 2018)

SMT69 said:


> Anyone can recommend Bohdi’s lowest smelling strain,?
> 
> as I grow in a condo and need all the help keeping smells down. I read somewhere Moontang is a low odor starin when growing....what ones are lowest odor while flowering? Thx


A different breeder brothers grim has a strain Cinderella xx. Super potent and has zero smell. Even after harvest still no smell.


----------



## elkamino (Jun 1, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> There's a few strains that don't get much traction anymore and a few oldies that do, like Blueberry Hashplant. Years ago when BBHP was released everyone had it, everyone grew it, and then everyone moved onto the next new Bodhi strain. Now that it's gone I've seen it's name pop up more and more. Funny how that happens =).
> 
> Schrews (ICMAG) turned me onto Dream Beaver a few years ago. It wasn't one of Bodhi's popular strains, SSDD completely took over- it was all anyone could talk about so I grew them both out. Two packs of each over a two year period. The Beaver smacked SSDD like a lil' bitch in everyway. Tropical fruit, garlic, hot garbage, motor oil- everything you'd expect a "dirty hippy" (was the mom) to smell like lol. It grew like NL5, made football sized brick-dense colas and tasted wonderfully floral and diesel and citrusy and..... you name it, it tasted and smelled like it =). It was the only strain I was able to hit 1gpw without co2 or AC. I don't often cry when I can't find a certain strain, but I do well up a bit when i think about the Beaver and how good she was to me and everyone else that smoked her. It was a truly special treat.
> 
> ...



Got any pix of your Beaver to share?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 1, 2018)

I have flowered one SSDD and it seemed very average which may well be an odd pheno. I have more seeds and will run it in the fall when I raise my males. With all the legendary SSDD love going around here and other sites I assume fire lives in that pack somewhere. It will be my Legend of the Fall.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jun 1, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I have flowered one SSDD and it seemed very average which may well be an odd pheno. I have more seeds and will run it in the fall when I raise my males. With all the legendary SSDD love going around here and other sites I assume fire lives in that pack somewhere. It will be my Legend of the Fall.


I've grown out a couple of packs of SSDD and it is my experience that there are just as many unimpressive females as there were ones worth running again. I want to see more so that other Bodhi strains I have run. Goji OG on the other hand every single pheno I got was worth a second look.


----------



## Strudelheim (Jun 1, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> You'll get it nailed down. You can always go to Build-a-soil for the pre-packaged kits!



No I have gone too far making my own mix from scratch. Not gonna give up that easy. I spent $800 CAD on bulk ammendments that will last me a lifetime. Il get it dialed in for sure. I hate paying for shipping so build a soil is out of the question for me, I tried to get everything locally i bulk from regular stores. Thanks tho compadre.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jun 1, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> No I have gone too far making my own mix from scratch. Not gonna give up that easy. I spent $800 CAD on bulk ammendments that will last me a lifetime. Il get it dialed in for sure. I hate paying for shipping so build a soil is out of the question for me, I tried to get everything locally i bulk from regular stores. Thanks tho compadre.


interested in your mix! care to share? Below is mine that Bing (Bing-O?) will be going into. Would love advice on additions and why (-: I use SIPs and am converting to LEDs slowly lol

Ingredient Amount per 22.5 gallons
Pete Moss 7.5 gal (1 cubic foot)
EWC 3.75 gal
Compost 3.75 gal
Perlite 7.5 gal
Lime 3 cups
Glacial Rock Dust 12 cups

Ammendments add 7.5 cups total of the below mix to above cook for 4 ish weeks
Kelp Meal 6 cups
Epsoma tomato tone 3 cups
Alfalfa Meal 3 cups
Neem Meal 3 cups
Crab Meal 3 cups


----------



## McKringleberry (Jun 1, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Got any pix of your Beaver to share?


She'd be pissed if I did


----------



## Strudelheim (Jun 2, 2018)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> interested in your mix! care to share? Below is mine that Bing (Bing-O?) will be going into. Would love advice on additions and why (-: I use SIPs and am converting to LEDs slowly lol
> 
> Ingredient Amount per 22.5 gallons
> Pete Moss 7.5 gal (1 cubic foot)
> ...


I cant comment specifically on your mix as theres many ways to skin the organic cat. I like to use balanced npk ammendments and shoot for diversity so I have a mix of release rates giving a steady rate of availability of nutrients. Also many ammendments have other benefits like insect frass, neem meal, alfalfa, kelp which are good to have. I think when you do a couple runs with reccycled soil it will get better and better. Ive noticed big improvements on my second run already.

For sharing and recording purposes I suggest keeping things on a per cubic foot basis. makes it easy to share and analyze for other people as well as making adjustments and comparing runs.

Here is my mix i made up today. I usually have 8 loose filled gallons make up a cubic foot, but added some perlite last minute making this mix 9 gallon as one cubic foot. I also make my own compost and ewc so that will play a big part in the performance, especially when you have enough of those to be able to make compost teas every week or as needed.

PER 1 CF = 9 LOOSE FILLED GALLON

NPK MACRO MEALS 
[]1 Cup Kelp (1-0-2)
[]1/2 Cup Bone (4-10-0)
[]1/2 Cup Fishbone (4-18-0)
[]1/2 Cup Alfalfa (3-1-2)
[]1/2 Cup Neem (4-3-2)
[]1/2 Cup Insect Frass (3-1-3)

MINERAL
[]1/2 Cup Glacial Rock Dust (0-0-1)
[]1/4 Cup Basalt (0-0-1)
[]1/4 Cup Azomite

CALCIUM
[]1/3 Cup Gypsum
[]1/3 Cup Dolomite

OTHER
[]1/2 Cup Dehydrated Molasses


BASE
1 CF = 9 LOOSE FILLED GALLON

6 Gallon Recycled Soil Mix (33% Peat, 33% Organic/Humic Matter, 33% Perlite)
.5 Gallon EWC
.5 Gallon Compost
.5 Gallon Guinea/Horse Manure
.5 Gallon Vermiculite
.5 Gallon Expanded Clay
.5 Gallon Perlite


= 2G Peat 23%
= 3.5G Organic Matter 39%
= 2.5G Perlite 28%
= .5G Vermiculite 5%
= .5G Expanded Clay 5%


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 2, 2018)

Hey super helpful informative caring organic hearted fantastic individuals of the Bodhi seeds thread, I decided to start documenting my current flower, and next run in my own thread: https://www.rollitup.org/t/holy-smokes-the-lords-got-a-head-stash.965235/ 

Im sure some of you are sick to death of seeing me mention ASS, Bingo Pajama, and Purple Wookie in flower, which you can see in there. I also have 2 week old Soar, J1HP, and Hells Angels OGx SSDD. If I get testers, I will be chronicling them in that thread as well. I'd love any advice and criticism and insight any of you may have to offer. Thanks! I know some people on here were interested in SOAR, which is really who I hope sees this, I'd like for yall to be able to see how it grows.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 2, 2018)

Debating between Space Cake, More Cowbell and SSDD. Seems like SSDD is the favorite on this thread but I've always wanted to run a GSC cross. Suggestions? 

Btw I ran Sky Lotus v2 recently and I got 2 phenos. One sativa dom one indica dom. Best strain I've ever ran. Got a pack of Soul Food on deck.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jun 2, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Debating between Space Cake, More Cowbell and SSDD. Seems like SSDD is the favorite on this thread but I've always wanted to run a GSC cross. Suggestions?
> 
> Btw I ran Sky Lotus v2 recently and I got 2 phenos. One sativa dom one indica dom. Best strain I've ever ran. Got a pack of Soul Food on deck.


The 88g13HP dad in the More Cowbell can tend to be somewhat dominant in his crosses, so if you were looking for something that would be alittle more gsc leaning you might go with the Space Cake.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 2, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> The 88g13HP dad in the More Cowbell can tend to be somewhat dominant in his crosses, so if you were looking for something that would be alittle more gsc leaning you might go with the Space Cake.


Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jun 2, 2018)

This should be a lot of fun, I have a very TK dominant love triangle so will be fun to see what the orgasmatron adds to the mix.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 2, 2018)

Definitely something I want to toy around with as well ^^

I didn't get some freebies one time I wanted and instead got 6 packs of love triangles given to me. To be honest after watching things unfold with it...I am no longer disappointed lol.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 2, 2018)

Anybody ran any Pinesoul crosses? I dug around and found out that Pinesoul is Bodhi's select cut of Goji.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 2, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Anybody ran any Pinesoul crosses? I dug around and found out that Pinesoul is Bodhi's select cut of Goji.


There are a few Bodhi selected cuts of Goji OG floating around, Pinesoul is a very lemony, pinesol F2 cut. There’s a Bodhi tester thread on here where people are raving about 1 or 2 of the Pinesoul crosses. Based on those initial impressions, I’m surprised I don’t see more grow reports of it.

This thread goes into some of the more well known Bodhi cuts if you scrolled down some. 
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?threadid=287432

Here’s the tester thread:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-testers-2016-easy-access-gold-label-thread.906643/


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 2, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Anybody ran any Pinesoul crosses? I dug around and found out that Pinesoul is Bodhi's select cut of Goji.


I've grown soul food it was dank enough for me to get another pack and the smoke is long gone. Very consistent all the pheno's had that pine scent...very nice and stayed short.


----------



## McKringleberry (Jun 3, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Definitely something I want to toy around with as well ^^
> 
> I didn't get some freebies one time I wanted and instead got 6 packs of love triangles given to me. To be honest after watching things unfold with it...I am no longer disappointed lol.


LT is another favorite Bodhi strain of mine; I've grown it once, and from only 5 seeds I got one of the best pheno's of any Bodhi gear I've grown. Orange Cream Soda, you'll know if you have it. It seems to be a fairly common in a single pack of seeds.


----------



## McKringleberry (Jun 3, 2018)

Moderndayhippy said:


> This should be a lot of fun, I have a very TK dominant love triangle so will be fun to see what the orgasmatron adds to the mix.View attachment 4145264


What's it like? The TK dom expression.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jun 3, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> What's it like? The TK dom expression.


TK is an old OG so classic OG fuel funk smell, very high flower to leaf ratio, and in veg it grows very leggy and most of its leaves are three fingered five at the absolute most. very good smoke as well, I love OGs and have grown a lot of different crosses and it certainly checks every box I think of when I'm thinking of an OG.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 3, 2018)

TK is Triangle Kush, correct?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 3, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> I've grown soul food it was dank enough for me to get another pack and the smoke is long gone. Very consistent all the pheno's had that pine scent...very nice and stayed short.


That's great to hear. Just got a pack in the mail about a week ago. I ran the Sky Lotus v2 and it also has that lemony pine flavor.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 3, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Anybody ran any Pinesoul crosses? I dug around and found out that Pinesoul is Bodhi's select cut of Goji.


I've just finished 4 Soulmates (pinesoul X wookie 15). I got 4 females from 6 seeds. 2 main phenos, one tall and stretchy on the (left) now that it's curing has a very distinct lemon smell..quite tangy like bitter lemon.
I had another almost identical in every way but the entire plant was much shorter.. buds size and smell/tase the same.(may have been an issue with the soil, not necessarily a separate pheno).
I made f2's with all the plants using 2 different males pollen...so we'll see what the next round holds 
 


The 3rd pheno was way different, much shorter and stocky plant, tighter node spacing and more frost. This definitely has a lavander influence, with only slight hints of citrus.


There's more pics / info in my journal if you'd like to check it out.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jun 3, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I've just finished 4 Soulmates (pinesoul X wookie 15). I got 4 females from 6 seeds. 2 main phenos, one tall and stretchy on the (left) now that it's curing has a very distinct lemon smell..quite tangy like bitter lemon.
> I had another almost identical in every way but the entire plant was much shorter.. buds size and smell/tase the same.(may have been an issue with the soil, not necessarily a separate pheno).
> I made f2's with all the plants using 2 different males pollen...so we'll see what the next round holds
> View attachment 4145592
> ...


Nice plants man! Job well done.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 3, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I've just finished 4 Soulmates (pinesoul X wookie 15). I got 4 females from 6 seeds. 2 main phenos, one tall and stretchy on the (left) now that it's curing has a very distinct lemon smell..quite tangy like bitter lemon.
> I had another almost identical in every way but the entire plant was much shorter.. buds size and smell/tase the same.(may have been an issue with the soil, not necessarily a separate pheno).
> I made f2's with all the plants using 2 different males pollen...so we'll see what the next round holds
> View attachment 4145592
> ...


damn man that looks so good!


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 3, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Nice plants man! Job well done.


Thanks,  I was really happy with the whole grow pretty much start to finish, they were a pleasure to grow.
I'm so glad I kept a cut of my B pheno and f2'd the shit out of them lol.
The smell is addictive! Very 'loud' or as I would say intense haha. And the high is amazing. I've had it mornings and evenings, and it works great for both. 
Pack the joint a bit more on an evening and kick back, it's such a mellow buzz, hits the whole body nicely.

I'm quite surprised that Soulmate hasn't had much recognition to be honest, I found it difficult to find grows and reviews etc....I think it could be a one that slipped in under the radar so to speak.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 3, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn man that looks so good!


Cheers man, I can't wait to try it after a good cure. It's amazing right now lol, Been smoking on it all day  and playing Wii. High scores abound!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 3, 2018)

*Dank Sinatra…….11pk…….$77.00…….Currently Unavailable*

Lineage: LA Affie x 88g13/hp

Flower Time: 9 Weeks

Yield: Medium

Deep full spectrum kushy soul crooner, this hybrid is a tribute to Bodhi’s grandpa – a super cool old-skool comedian, he loved to smoke swishers, crank the Frank Sinatra, and tell jokes. This hybrid is pure super cool old-skool magic, it’s called Dank Sinatra! Bodhi took the infamous LA Affie mother cut and let her do the horizontal lambata with ndn guys amazing circa 1988 g13/Hash Plant male. The combo of rich incensey kush and grand marnier combined with the beauty of the affie and structure of the Hashplant, and the power of the g13. Hard hitting heavy duty wrap around bliss blanket effect, she will take you back to a time when life was more simple, less stressful, and care free. 

Any truth to this, is Bodhi the grandchild of Frank Sinatra? or is this a joke and im reading it wrong?


----------



## Philip-O (Jun 3, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Deep full spectrum kushy soul crooner, this hybrid is a tribute to Bodhi’s grandpa – a super cool old-skool comedian, he loved to smoke swishers, crank the Frank Sinatra, and tell jokes


Haha dude. His granda was a dank fun guy, apparently with a killer Sinatra act.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 3, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> Haha dude. His granda was a dank fun guy, apparently with a killer Sinatra act.


damn I need to be a better reeder.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 4, 2018)

Problem? What problem...

Stay tuned for these


----------



## hillbill (Jun 4, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> View attachment 4146088
> Problem? What problem...
> 
> Stay tuned for theseView attachment 4146089


Those scissors speak volumes!


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 4, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> View attachment 4146088
> Problem? What problem...
> 
> Stay tuned for theseView attachment 4146089


I'll be keeping an eye on your Butterscotch X ssdd. That was top of my list of testers, unfortunately I didn't hear back from them this time. I'll try again next round


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 4, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I'll be keeping an eye on your Butterscotch X ssdd. That was top of my list of testers, unfortunately I didn't hear back from them this time. I'll try again next round


Sometimes it takes a very long time between contacts, try and be patient, you may still get them... I thought the same thing first couple times I contacted them.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 4, 2018)

This Dragon's Blood Hash plant male is a stinker!!!!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 4, 2018)

Happy day! Told them in my email I had no preference order out of the ones I mentioned, but in my mind I did. Totally got my 1st AND 2nd top choices. I’m glad to be growing some SOAR right now so I can hopefully pick it out when I see similarities between the dragons blood and the Soar.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 4, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> View attachment 4146088
> Problem? What problem...
> 
> Stay tuned for theseView attachment 4146089


So are you popping 7 and then saving 3 of them? I was considering doing that but wasnt sure if I should pop the whole pack or not. How did you like the Mango Biche cross you have?


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jun 4, 2018)

Joining the excitement party today! Apollo 11 and Mendo Purps X Wookie. I'll be starting them in 2 weeks. I plan to run the whole 10 pack of each.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 4, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So are you popping 7 and then saving 3 of them? I was considering doing that but wasnt sure if I should pop the whole pack or not.


If you can run a whole pack of testers you should run a whole pack of testers. If you like it and want more, Bodhi has said in the past he will send you another pack in exchange for your report. I bet you could get two packs for a good report if you ask nicely. 

From what I understand, most testers flake out and the Bodhi's struggle to get all the crosses tested. So getting it done makes you elite. This is probably the case with every breeder.

Also, successful test grows posted in public are so, so helpful when they finally drop.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 4, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4146184 Happy day! Told them in my email I had no preference order out of the ones I mentioned, but in my mind I did. Totally got my 1st AND 2nd top choices. I’m glad to be growing some SOAR right now so I can hopefully pick it out when I see similarities between the dragons blood and the Soar.


Nice selections. I was temprte by the Mango/Iraqi cross too.



jpdnkstr said:


> Sometimes it takes a very long time between contacts, try and be patient, you may still get them... I thought the same thing first couple times I contacted them.


Cool to know, I'll keep the faith alive lol


----------



## elkamino (Jun 4, 2018)

BBHP chopped today  
I’ve got some beans (Space Monkey dads) maturing in the lowers, so left them in flower to get more light and finish off now that the tops are off


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jun 4, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4146184 Happy day! Told them in my email I had no preference order out of the ones I mentioned, but in my mind I did. Totally got my 1st AND 2nd top choices. I’m glad to be growing some SOAR right now so I can hopefully pick it out when I see similarities between the dragons blood and the Soar.


I grew the dragons blood F4 x OMG during last falls tester runs, you will get some variation for sure but there are giant yielders and some very interesting terps to be found in there


----------



## torontoke (Jun 4, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> If you can run a whole pack of testers you should run a whole pack of testers. If you like it and want more, Bodhi has said in the past he will send you another pack in exchange for your report. I bet you could get two packs for a good report if you ask nicely.
> 
> From what I understand, most testers flake out and the Bodhi's struggle to get all the crosses tested. So getting it done makes you elite. This is probably the case with every breeder.
> 
> Also, successful test grows posted in public are so, so helpful when they finally drop.


Have you actually been given an extra pack for testing?
This topic was brought up on breedbay prior to it going down and most of the people I asked never received an extra pack for testing and even a reply email was rare.
I know the guys in the #circleofsharing seem to be hooked up pretty good but I’m curious now.
How many of you guys that have tested over the years got a pack for testing as was promised?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 4, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> If you can run a whole pack of testers you should run a whole pack of testers. If you like it and want more, Bodhi has said in the past he will send you another pack in exchange for your report. I bet you could get two packs for a good report if you ask nicely.
> 
> From what I understand, most testers flake out and the Bodhi's struggle to get all the crosses tested. So getting it done makes you elite. This is probably the case with every breeder.
> 
> Also, successful test grows posted in public are so, so helpful when they finally drop.


Awesome. I pride myself in being a person who actually does shit when they say they are going to, so I will definitely pop all of them. That would be cool, if that happened with the extra pack and all, but no worries either way. I'd rather them just know i'm good for a report and allow me to continue testing new beans for them. Either way, just grateful for the opportunity presented to me today. 

when you have done this, do you go crazy on the veg time, or training? or just pop simple, smaller plants, and see what happens? I'm thinking cut for 4 tops, and do about 6 week veg in 3-5 gallon fabric pots. 



torontoke said:


> Have you actually been given an extra pack for testing?
> This topic was brought up on breedbay prior to it going down and most of the people I asked never received an extra pack for testing and even a reply email was rare.
> I know the guys in the #circleofsharing seem to be hooked up pretty good but I’m curious now.
> How many of you guys that have tested over the years got a pack for testing as was promised?


I keep seeing #circleofsharing places, I know its bodhi's followers or whatever, but is it like, an instagram thing, with the hashtag and all? this is as close to social media as I get, so I dont really know about anything other than seed sites and here. I live under a rock.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 4, 2018)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I grew the dragons blood F4 x OMG during last falls tester runs, you will get some variation for sure but there are giant yielders and some very interesting terps to be found in there


Awesome, good to hear. Do you have a grow report or anything of it floating around somewhere? mind sharing a little info, such as veg time, flower time, any problems along the way?


----------



## greencropper (Jun 4, 2018)

Goji OG x Goji OG f2'd, fully seeded plant with dew in mornings has led to some seeds germinating in buds, beans plucked from a small lower show good development, plant gets the chop today


----------



## THT (Jun 4, 2018)

greencropper said:


> seeds germinating in buds


lmao that is incredible.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 4, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So are you popping 7 and then saving 3 of them? I was considering doing that but wasnt sure if I should pop the whole pack or not. How did you like the Mango Biche cross you have?


7 is the minimum they ask that you pop from each pack, I only have room for that many right now. The MangoBiche cross had wonderful terps but bud structure wasn't quite there, nor was potency, I believe I had a full report on breedbay if the site ever comes up again.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jun 4, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Awesome, good to hear. Do you have a grow report or anything of it floating around somewhere? mind sharing a little info, such as veg time, flower time, any problems along the way?


I had a report on here would have been a few months ago, I am still running two of the cuts out of five females. One cut has a really appealing lime/lemon smell and taste taste really comes through great through a vape, my other cut is the largest yielding plant I have probabaly ever grown, smell isn't terribly complex/appealing but it has good potency and bag appeal and produces. I would say both cuts finish in 9 weeks under my 1000 watts, I'd say a couple days slower than most of what I run but close enough to fit in.

They will stretch on you for sure and are very vigorous so they will take over a tent, I would say there are some phenos that are no better than a C, unappealing smell, relatively low yield and leafy being the biggest draw backs. I would describe it as a strain that I would love to pheno hunt through 2-3 packs find a lime smelling yielder, but certainly has the ability to be a dissapointment if you are the type that only pops a couple beans at a time and really needs each plant to be of high quality.

On another note popping the TK x orgasmatron testers got me excited so decided to pop another pack of magenta hashplant, I already have grown a pack and have a keeper of this that I really don't know how it could be improved but should do well outside this fall so why not.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 4, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> 7 is the minimum they ask that you pop from each pack, I only have room for that many right now. The MangoBiche cross had wonderful terps but bud structure wasn't quite there, nor was potency, I believe I had a full report on breedbay if the site ever comes up again.


Thanks! From what I've found, Mango Biche is a colombian landrace, so probably a fairly loose sativa bud? Also I saw some of your bodhi in house shatter you made over on THC farmer, goddamn that looked good! lemme know if you need any "testers" in that department!


----------



## greencropper (Jun 4, 2018)

THT said:


> lmao that is incredible.


lol cant say ive seen seeds doing that very often!


----------



## greencropper (Jun 4, 2018)

elkamino said:


> BBHP chopped today View attachment 4146213View attachment 4146214View attachment 4146216
> I’ve got some beans (Space Monkey dads) maturing in the lowers, so left them in flower to get more light and finish off now that the tops are off
> View attachment 4146218


those offspring should be solid fire, hope you post that grow in the chuckers paradise thread!...then again they're both Bodhi so i guess here is apt too!


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 4, 2018)

torontoke said:


> Have you actually been given an extra pack for testing?


No! I was just going by what I've read in the past on Breedbay, I didn't know there was an ongoing thread about people not getting replacement packs after a successful test.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 4, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> No! I was just going by what I've read in the past on Breedbay, I didn't know there was an ongoing thread about people not getting replacement packs after a successful test.


If you look in my picture that's why I have doubles of Wi-Fi x Wookie and Magenta Hash Plant. I tested both of those and I received the Bubbashine x 88 G13/HP because they were out of one of the other strains I tested(no complaints!)


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 5, 2018)

torontoke said:


> Have you actually been given an extra pack for testing?
> This topic was brought up on breedbay prior to it going down and most of the people I asked never received an extra pack for testing and even a reply email was rare.
> I know the guys in the #circleofsharing seem to be hooked up pretty good but I’m curious now.
> How many of you guys that have tested over the years got a pack for testing as was promised?


I received a couple of packs for completing tester reports...they would arrive in the package of next testers I requested...


----------



## Nu-Be (Jun 5, 2018)

F2 dank sinatra beans aplenty



but had to shutdown completely due to impending (forced) move.





torontoke said:


> Have you actually been given an extra pack for testing?
> This topic was brought up on breedbay prior to it going down and most of the people I asked never received an extra pack for testing and even a reply email was rare.
> I know the guys in the #circleofsharing seem to be hooked up pretty good but I’m curious now.
> How many of you guys that have tested over the years got a pack for testing as was promised?


Thanks for bringing that up. This might be unpopular, but I think it's important for people to know that you *DO NOT* get a free pack in return for a successfully completed, logged, and emailed grow report of bodhi seeds testers. Only select coolies have gotten Thank You packs in the last couple years. Don't expect it, even if they offer it in email. 

I hope that doesn't come across as sour grapes, because it ain't. It's just the reality. The bodhis have dealt with the serious illness and passing of members of their family in the last couple years. Their tester strains were free, and usually good. They've banked a lot of positive social capital in the community, so they deserve the benefit of the doubt and some leeway here. I think it's pretty cool to test, even if you don't get attaboys. 

With all of that said, I'll admit I was a little disappointed that, after not receiving anything when being promised it several times in email over the last couple years, I saw multiple people brag here and on IG about their test reports getting rewarded with limited edition bodhi schwag and 6 packs of their choosing from bodhi's 10,000 strain bean vault. But, again, the b's have had it rough of late, so this is just how the cookie crumbled for me. Oh well. I didn't lose anything, and it's not like I need more beans............but....if anybody else does...see above.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 5, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> View attachment 4146448
> 
> F2 dank sinatra beans aplenty
> 
> ...


good points you are making...by the looks of all those seeds you're breeding yourself i dont think you will be worrying about anyone else's...well done!


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 5, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> View attachment 4146448
> 
> F2 dank sinatra beans aplenty
> 
> ...


I think honestly, just being selected as a tester is good enough. It means you're already getting free seeds!
If they do chose to send out extra packs that's cool, but I would probably just keep cuts of the originals if I could.

Looks like you hit the jackpot with the dank sinatra beans lol
I'd do you a trade for some Soulmate f2's if you're interested -)


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 5, 2018)

Do you think maybe you just need to be more persistent to capture the B's attention and get those replacement packs? I'm still giving them the benefit of the doubt, that they're just treading water and sending out tester replacements isn't high priority.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 5, 2018)

A few Goji x SSDD got wet


This was an accidental cross from a few years ago, I still run the Goji mother and recently flowered another cross with the SSDD male and that turned out really well.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 5, 2018)

I haven't been able to do any testers for a while, but when I did and asked for a pack for running a tester, Ms B always hooked me up, and sometimes with a little something extra.

I fell through the cracks a couple of times when requesting testers. A gentle reminder to Ms B was all it took to get uncracked!

Apparently, some folks have gotten pissed, and let her have it because they didn't get theirs. They're just a family band, and family takes precedent, in my mind anyway, so other things can get in the way.

They want testers, so don't give up, they've got the shit, lol!


----------



## McKringleberry (Jun 5, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I haven't been able to do any testers for a while, but when I did and asked for a pack for running a tester, Ms B always hooked me up, and sometimes with a little something extra.
> 
> I fell through the cracks a couple of times when requesting testers. A gentle reminder to Ms B was all it took to get uncracked!
> 
> ...


I've been emailing back and forth with Mrs. B for the past few months; she's always been responsive to my emails, she's very kind. I've got two packs on the way: *NL5 Pure X Wookie *and *Congo Kashmir X 88G13*


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 6, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> I've been emailing back and forth with Mrs. B for the past few months; she's always been responsive to my emails, she's very kind. I've got two packs on the way: *NL5 Pure X Wookie *and *Congo Kashmir X 88G13*


. 

Very interested in the Congo kashmir X 88g13! Let us know how it goes plz.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 6, 2018)

numberfour said:


> A few Goji x SSDD got wet
> View attachment 4146526
> 
> This was an accidental cross from a few years ago, I still run the Goji mother and recently flowered another cross with the SSDD male and that turned out really well.


Should be some fire in that cross even if the male wasn't carefully selected.


----------



## Forte (Jun 6, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I think honestly, just being selected as a tester is good enough. It means you're already getting free seeds!
> If they do chose to send out extra packs that's cool, but I would probably just keep cuts of the originals if I could.
> 
> Looks like you hit the jackpot with the dank sinatra beans lol
> I'd do you a trade for some Soulmate f2's if you're interested -)


What are the effects & potency of soulmate?


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 6, 2018)

Forte said:


> What are the effects & potency of soulmate?


I'd say it's a very well rounded effect, as it hits both mind and body pretty much equally for me. The first few tokes does give a decent head high, which is followed by a mellow full body stone.
If I smoke some in the morning/day it really helps with anxiety, I can still be quite active throughout the day too, quite a creative buzz. But on a night it's also good for relaxing and sinking into the couch/bed with a few extra hits.

As for potency, I can't compare it to the Goji or wookie, or any other bodhi for that matter lol. This is my first Bodhi grow.
But for me it was a bit of a creeper, not initially a heavy hitter I thought, but very long lasting once the body stone had set in...

Writing this has got me salivating at the thought of it haha, I'm rolling one up


----------



## Strudelheim (Jun 6, 2018)

Quick question with all this testing being talked about. What is it that testers are looking for? Is it to see what quality is in the creation or cross, or to see if it is stable or hermies a lot? I would think that with bodhi most of his creations should be pretty good quality no matter what you get?


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 6, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Quick question with all this testing being talked about. What is it that testers are looking for? Is it to see what quality is in the creation or cross, or to see if it is stable or hermies a lot? I would think that with bodhi most of his creations should be pretty good quality no matter what you get?


They would like for you to grow out the pack, and give full plant pics at maturation...noting any issues along the way...with a smoke report included...stability,structure, end product all factor into whether something will move to commercial phase....not every pairing will work as hoped, and testing helps to pare that down a bit....that's how Bodhi seeds has risen to where it is today....


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 6, 2018)

Random ass question for you guys since you all seem really knowledgeable and I like this thread... How late into flowering can you pollenate a female? I got a really nice F13 Throwback (was a freebie from JBC) about 6 weeks into flowering and would love to cross it.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 6, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Random ass question for you guys since you all seem really knowledgeable and I like this thread... How late into flowering can you pollenate a female? I got a really nice F13 Throwback (was a freebie from JBC) about 6 weeks into flowering and would love to cross it.


Around day 20 is best. At 6 weeks you likely will get white seeds.


----------



## McKringleberry (Jun 6, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> .
> 
> Very interested in the Congo kashmir X 88g13! Let us know how it goes plz.


Me too! I'll start a thread and update it often. Is it NL5 Purple or NL5 Pure? Either way I just got these in the mail today:


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 6, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Around day 20 is best. At 6 weeks you likely will get white seeds.


Well that blows.. was gonna say I'd be happy to trade seeds for pollen haha. Seems like it's too late tho. 

Rosin - I think I remember you telling me you ran Bodhi's Soul Food before. Did you ever top them? I topped one last night and can't believe how much the leaves grew in the lower nodes.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jun 6, 2018)

How many weeks does Gogi usually go? First time running her....she is impressive. Didn't expect her to stretch that much!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 6, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> How many weeks does Gogi usually go? First time running her....she is impressive. Didn't expect her to stretch that much!


Goji is crossed with SL right? I had a very sativa dominant Sky Lotus (Skywalker OG x SL) that went forever. Like a good 10-11 weeks flowering and prob could have gone longer.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jun 6, 2018)

First time running bodhi. I got a lanky Gogi, and a short and thick granola funk that is stacking nicely. The Gogi looks like she might have some legs to her... just looking for a bit of input from some one that has experience growing her.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 6, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Well that blows.. was gonna say I'd be happy to trade seeds for pollen haha. Seems like it's too late tho.
> 
> Rosin - I think I remember you telling me you ran Bodhi's Soul Food before. Did you ever top them? I topped one last night and can't believe how much the leaves grew in the lower nodes.


I remember topping them, very beautiful vigorous plants. Had 4 or 5 they were pretty consistent think you'll like it. Actually just found the last few nugs thought I was all out. Great for dabbing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 6, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> How many weeks does Gogi usually go? First time running her....she is impressive. Didn't expect her to stretch that much!


I've ran several. Never had one ready before 9 weeks; the best ones were 10.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 7, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> How many weeks does Gogi usually go? First time running her....she is impressive. Didn't expect her to stretch that much!


Yeah, she goes hard into stretch and every female I've run has been a very light feeder. Normally I topdress my soil at flip but with Goji I wait until its been in bloom for a couple of wks. If you're feeding bottled nutes I'd go light for the first 2-3 wks...especially with the N
Mine also ran 70+ days like Amos. I think most take the full ten wks to harden and ripen up nice. 
Good luck. You'll probably love her.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jun 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah, she goes hard into stretch and every female I've run has been a very light feeder. Normally I topdress my soil at flip but with Goji I wait until its been in bloom for a couple of wks. If you're feeding bottled nutes I'd go light for the first 2-3 wks...especially with the N
> Mine also ran 70+ days like Amos. I think most take the full ten wks to harden and ripen up nice.
> Good luck. You'll probably love her.


I'm an organic guy. Straight water, sometimes molasses. Not often tho. So far she is impressing me, the stretch did catch me off guard tho. Th Granola is looking good too, I can tell that it's not gonna be a massive yeild, but I'm not bothered by that. Quality over quantity.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 7, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Random ass question for you guys since you all seem really knowledgeable and I like this thread... How late into flowering can you pollenate a female? I got a really nice F13 Throwback (was a freebie from JBC) about 6 weeks into flowering and would love to cross it.


If it's that good of a plant, you could try revegging it after harvesting maybe? Not sure how well clones will work that late into flower, but if they did, you could revegging the clone. And then pollinate that at a later date.
I took some cuts from Soulmate at 4weeks and It took...6 might be a push though.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I've ran several. Never had one ready before 9 weeks; the best ones were 10.


I had 2 nepali leaners that went 10wks. My SL leaner was about 9


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 7, 2018)

chem d x ssdd around week 5 
Sitting there this plant doesn't smell much. But if you touch the trichomes you are instantly hit with a hot buttery bread smell full of blueberry butter. This is followed by a chem smell. Its completely unique and I love it.
The other pheno is taking on a blueberry starburst shampoo smell. Developing slightly slower too 
Butter pheno 
 
And blue starburst/shampoo


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 7, 2018)

Blue shunshine basically just went in. 
She REEKS of blueberry haze and CATPISS


----------



## elkamino (Jun 7, 2018)

Space Monkey coming right along, the one of three girls that didn’t hermie. Vick’s Vaporub stem smell, buds are subtle and floral... right now. 
 
I Hit her with pollen from two Space Monkey boys, who unloaded under a 16w LED. 

Two flower shots, the second 10ish days pollinated with F2 seeds barely visible.

And a gratuitous money shot courtesy the dads


----------



## Craigson (Jun 8, 2018)

Im a little excited this morning 11/12 of these old fuckers that have been passed around a lot. The second last one pokin up with the seed head on it looks hurtin though.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 8, 2018)

Craigson said:


> View attachment 4147747 View attachment 4147749 Im a little excited this morning 11/12 of these old fuckers that have been passed around a lot. The second last one pokin up with the seed head on it looks hurtin though.


Nice I saw someone who bought a pack of these for $1500 at auction and only 3 came up with one female.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 8, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Nice I saw someone who bought a pack of these for $1500 at auction and only 3 came up with one female.


Ouch... well at least he can still f2. Not a total loss but I’d still be disappointed


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 8, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Nice I saw someone who bought a pack of these for $1500 at auction and only 3 came up with one female.


What poorly stored packs are people paying $1500 for?


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 8, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> What poorly stored packs are people paying $1500 for?


The ones he just popped. Chem91 x rks
Saw that on @capulator ig. 3 popped idk if two were males but he has a pic of the keeper on there. That would bite.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 8, 2018)

Cherry queen is extremely vigirous.

Ssdd x bbhp This plant looks like she's throwing herself at the sun first thing am.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 8, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> The ones he just popped. Chem91 x rks
> Saw that on @capulator ig. 3 popped idk if two were males but he has a pic of the keeper on there. That would bite.


Bodhi responded that he would get him another pack due to the poor germ rates.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 8, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> What poorly stored packs are people paying $1500 for?


Chem 91 jb x Road Kill Skunk. (Chem91 skunkva x RKS is the RKS91 remix). 

It was only available in limited quantities and people are searching for that RKS hard right now. The auction was probably from some dude that didn’t store his seeds properly.


----------



## Strudelheim (Jun 8, 2018)

What does RKS stand for ? I looked it up and reservda privada had packs for 50 bucks

I honestly have a feeling people paying 1500 will end up disappointed by the results. But what do i know.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 8, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> What does RKS stand for ? I looked it up and reservda privada had packs for 50 bucks
> 
> I honestly have a feeling people paying 1500 will end up disappointed by the results. But what do i know.


Road Kill Skunk. There isn’t one specific line of RKS however, there are likely multiple strains that held the moniker due to their acrid stench. I believe Bodhi’s is some old Afghani stock he got from an old grower he’s been working for a long time, but most of the crosses tend to have herm issues indoors. Strayfox has been working with the Bodhi line of RKS too. RP’s RKS is totally different. Their’s sounds like Skunk #1 or something similar.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 8, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> What does RKS stand for ? I looked it up and reservda privada had packs for 50 bucks
> 
> I honestly have a feeling people paying 1500 will end up disappointed by the results. But what do i know.


Well, I think these auctions are just as much about helping the cause as they are about getting an elite pack of seeds. A lot of packs go up that can be had cheaper elsewhere but it's a charity auction so people give more. It's good to give!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 8, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Chem 91 jb x Road Kill Skunk. (Chem91 skunkva x RKS is the RKS91 remix).
> 
> It was only available in limited quantities and people are searching for that RKS hard right now. The auction was probably from some dude that didn’t store his seeds properly.





jayblaze710 said:


> Road Kill Skunk. There isn’t one specific line of RKS however, there are likely multiple strains that held the moniker due to their acrid stench. I believe Bodhi’s is some old Afghani stock he got from an old grower he’s been working for a long time, but most of the crosses tend to have herm issues indoors. Strayfox has been working with the Bodhi line of RKS too. RP’s RKS is totally different. Their’s sounds like Skunk #1 or something similar.


I believe Duke Diamond/Dominion/his other projects have a road kill skunk of their own as well.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 8, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> What poorly stored packs are people paying $1500 for?


1500 for me is the mortgage, bills, and getting to buy the tasty beer at the beer mart. Must be nice to be able to throw that at a random pack from a stranger. But I hear about these guys/gals who spend a goddamn fortune on beans, just to say they got them, with no intention or ability to grow them to their potential. So, whatever, I guess. Maybe they just sucked growing? IDK


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 8, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> 1500 for me is the mortgage, bills, and getting to buy the tasty beer at the beer mart. Must be nice to be able to throw that at a random pack from a stranger. But I hear about these guys/gals who spend a goddamn fortune on beans, just to say they got them, with no intention or ability to grow them to their potential. So, whatever, I guess. Maybe they just sucked growing? IDK


Capulator bought them. As in the MAC. Most of these packs going for ridiculous amounts are being sold to breeders. It’s primarily an investment for them.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 8, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> 1500 for me is the mortgage, bills, and getting to buy the tasty beer at the beer mart. Must be nice to be able to throw that at a random pack from a stranger. But I hear about these guys/gals who spend a goddamn fortune on beans, just to say they got them, with no intention or ability to grow them to their potential. So, whatever, I guess. Maybe they just sucked growing? IDK


The guy who bought that is extremely generous, has made huge contributions to the ganja community and is so good at growing that he consults for commercial ops.
When ur a ganja farmer money comes and goes it doesn't mean he's wealthy just got a big heart. Year of the Mac.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 8, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Capulator bought them. As in the MAC. Most of these packs going for ridiculous amounts are being sold to breeders. It’s primarily an investment for them.





Rosinallday said:


> The guy who bought that is extremely generous, has made huge contributions to the ganja community and is so good at growing that he consults for commercial ops.
> When ur a ganja farmer money comes and goes it doesn't mean he's wealthy just got a big heart. Year of the Mac.


Gotcha, thanks. I was just ignorantly spitballing ideas.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 8, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Gotcha, thanks. I was just ignorantly spitballing ideas.


Funny I guess the point to this all is that it's good news that Craigson got so many to pop and we get to watch.


----------



## neved (Jun 8, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Road Kill Skunk. There isn’t one specific line of RKS however, there are likely multiple strains that held the moniker due to their acrid stench. I believe Bodhi’s is some old Afghani stock he got from an old grower he’s been working for a long time, but most of the crosses tend to have herm issues indoors. Strayfox has been working with the Bodhi line of RKS too. RP’s RKS is totally different. Their’s sounds like Skunk #1 or something similar.


 after 7 yrs find this post leading to my first grow experience.
Ive never seen the budds ever like Afghan persian strains (they look potentially skunk , Diamond ,heavy yielding)
And for sure the problem is when they grow indoor they got hermies by the end of flowering if you don’t go on stress before harvest .
I have more than 8k seeds in my own stock for almost 8 yrs(even I didn’t take out my seeds from the flowers and put them into jars and nice savings environment for my whole life) .
Hopefully i could freebie some of them for rollitup users by next 3/4 months.
If you have any info on afghan genetics really appreciate 
God give me a chance to reborn in Cali 
Good Luck


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 8, 2018)

neved said:


> after 7 yrs find this post leading to my first grow experience.
> Ive never seen the budds ever like Afghan persian strains (they look potentially skunk , Diamond ,heavy yielding)
> And for sure the problem is when they grow indoor they got hermies by the end of flowering if you don’t go on stress before harvest .
> I have more than 8k seeds in my own stock for almost 8 yrs(even I didn’t take out my seeds from the flowers and put them into jars and nice savings environment for my whole life) .
> ...


Are you talking about the Bodhi RKS? Have you grown it yourself?

I could have things mixed up, trying to recall what he said about the RKS on his Potcast interview but it’s been a while. Heres all I could really find online.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=7745256
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=6640431

No idea in the genetics, but sounds like an old skunk line. Maybe from original skunk#1 stock? I know Duke is getting some real stink crossing with SSSC skunk stock. Although his stuff doesn’t have the herm problems, I know he stress tests his strains like crazy before he releases them.


----------



## Philip-O (Jun 8, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Road Kill Skunk. There isn’t one specific line of RKS however, there are likely multiple strains that held the moniker due to their acrid stench. I believe Bodhi’s is some old Afghani stock he got from an old grower he’s been working for a long time, but most of the crosses tend to have herm issues indoors. Strayfox has been working with the Bodhi line of RKS too. RP’s RKS is totally different. Their’s sounds like Skunk #1 or something similar.


I wonder if that line is related to the Old Mother Ghani. As I mentioned on a previous comment, one of my Dread Bread had a truly rank and even overpowering smell (not so much potency... daytime smoke, OK but not a keeper). Acrid is a great word for it. No hermie issues, and I seriously stressed that poor lady.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jun 9, 2018)

I feel awful, I got my testers in almost a week ago and popped them right away. They did great 9/10 were out of the soil within 36 hours of hitting the soil. I went to check on them today and some rodent got to 6-1/2 of them and just ate the top right off them. I have never had that happen before, my cat has eaten some but I made sure she couldn't get to them. Sad day for sure, I still have three going to hopefully I get females but really sucks.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 9, 2018)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I feel awful, I got my testers in almost a week ago and popped them right away. They did great 9/10 were out of the soil within 36 hours of hitting the soil. I went to check on them today and some rodent got to 6-1/2 of them and just ate the top right off them. I have never had that happen before, my cat has eaten some but I made sure she couldn't get to them. Sad day for sure, I still have three going to hopefully I get females but really sucks.View attachment 4148221View attachment 4148222


That sucks I believe bodhi had some rodent issues last year think he'll understand. I've seen that a bunch. At least one farmer I know lost over 100 starts this year. They'll probably send you another pack if you let them know that.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jun 9, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> That sucks I believe bodhi had some rodent issues last year think he'll understand. I've seen that a bunch. At least one farmer I know lost over 100 starts this year. They'll probably send you another pack if you let them know that.


Thanks that makes me feel better, I emailed them right when I noticed will see what they say. Will start the next ones in a more protected spot if I get another pack


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 9, 2018)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Thanks that makes me feel better, I emailed them right when I noticed will see what they say. Will start the next ones in a more protected spot if I get another pack


That stinks big time, sorry to hear that. At least they were just testers and not a $1500 pack!


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 9, 2018)

Does anyone know what the lineage is on the roadkill unicorn v.2 freebie from glg? I know the first version was snow lotus x purple unicorn... not actually rks. Any ideas?


----------



## Craigson (Jun 9, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Does anyone know what the lineage is on the roadkill unicorn v.2 freebie from glg? I know the first version was snow lotus x purple unicorn... not actually rks. Any ideas?


Thinkin purple unicorn x 88g13hp?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 9, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Does anyone know what the lineage is on the roadkill unicorn v.2 freebie from glg? I know the first version was snow lotus x purple unicorn... not actually rks. Any ideas?


It’s RKU f3 x Snow Lotus


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 9, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## bobqp (Jun 9, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Cherry queen is extremely vigirous.
> View attachment 4147823
> Ssdd x bbhp This plant looks like she's throwing herself at the sun first thing am.
> View attachment 4147824


Super healthy plants matey. Can't wait to see how big they get at harvest.


----------



## feva (Jun 9, 2018)

hitting the water now. i havent been on much due to work. 72+hours a week then trying to tend plants no time for anything else. got these last saturday and are finally getting a soak. so i had to jump on and post. also the second plant from the left in front is the fuzz


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 9, 2018)

^^^ As posted above, i feel ya man. Not much time for anything lately and the garden seems to be at bottom of the to do list.

Just hitting the water (Bodhi)

Gogi, Ssdd, Love dawg, Clusterfunk, Orange sunshine, Dla #5, Chem d x ssdd, Golden triangle f2 (2 diff phenos) , Lucky charms f2, Sakura F2 grape pheno <(really looking forward to those) , Herrer Hp f2,

Then some other home chucks and a few cult classics , some GPS, etc... time to get to wrk. 

F2 everything,,, keep these genetics alive, spread the love.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 10, 2018)

Stoked on testers!

Received:

Axis x Sunshine Daydream
Bandaide Haze x Purple Unicorn-F3
Skunk VA x Purple Unicorn-F3
Ortega Durian x Snow Lotus

Think I’m gonna go first with the BandAidexPU and possibly Axis x SSDD if I have room. Only gonna do both if I’m sure I can pop a full pack of each to do a proper test. If only can pop one pack, the next will come after very soon. Will also check to see if Mr B wants any of them run outside. In which case I’ll make some room at my buddy’s ranch have them basking in the sun for the season.

Here goes nuffin!


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 10, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> ^^^ As posted above, i feel ya man. Not much time for anything lately and the garden seems to be at bottom of the to do list.
> 
> Just hitting the water (Bodhi)
> 
> ...


You’re gonna love the Sakura! Made a bunch of crosses with em i liked em so much. Super frosty new school funk.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 10, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> Stoked on testers!
> 
> Received:
> 
> ...


~ please germinate your testers in a timely manor, within 3 weeks of
receiving them. if your not ready to pop seeds please do not
request them, wait for the next round of testers.

Sounds like you missed the memo


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 10, 2018)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I feel awful, I got my testers in almost a week ago and popped them right away. They did great 9/10 were out of the soil within 36 hours of hitting the soil. I went to check on them today and some rodent got to 6-1/2 of them and just ate the top right off them. I have never had that happen before, my cat has eaten some but I made sure she couldn't get to them. Sad day for sure, I still have three going to hopefully I get females but really sucks.View attachment 4148221View attachment 4148222


I don't wanna "like" your post but did want to say I feel your pain. My daughters cats have eaten more seedlings/clones than I care to admit. 

They brought a chipmunk in the house last yr. That chaotic episode cost me a laptop. 
And last week one caught a little yellow finch and brought it in through the bulkhead and let it go in my veg room! We had a hellava time trying capture the poor little bugger.
Cats can be little assholes.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 10, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> ~ please germinate your testers in a timely manor, within 3 weeks of
> receiving them. if your not ready to pop seeds please do not
> request them, wait for the next round of testers.
> 
> Sounds like you missed the memo


Thankfully I planned to make it in 3 weeks, but I did not get that memo. I feel like I missed a few memo's, actually. I think Mrs. B said she was including the "tester spiel" but I dont think it was in the email. Do you have something like that you could copy/paste here? Im also not who you were replying to, but the info would help me the same.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I don't wanna "like" your post but did want to say I feel your pain. My daughters cats have eaten more seedlings/clones than I care to admit.
> 
> They brought a chipmunk in the house last yr. That chaotic episode cost me a laptop.
> And last week one caught a little yellow finch and brought it in through the bulkhead and let it go in my veg room! We had a hellava time trying capture the poor little bugger.
> Cats can be little assholes.


hahahaha I first read that as your daughters were catching all those animals and bringing them inside for you.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 10, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Thankfully I planned to make it in 3 weeks, but I did not get that memo. I feel like I missed a few memo's, actually. I think Mrs. B said she was including the "tester spiel" but I dont think it was in the email. Do you have something like that you could copy/paste here? Im also not who you were replying to, but the info would help me the same.


Some important details:

~ please germinate your testers in a timely manor, within 3 weeks of
receiving them. if your not ready to pop seeds please do not
request them, wait for the next round of testers.

~ pop a mininum 7 seeds (the whole pack is best). we are looking for
at least 3 females, so that we can determine phenotypical
expression.

~ post your results in your favorite forums, and send us a final
report with flowering photos to this email.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Cats can be little assholes.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 10, 2018)

37 day Space Monkey F2s are awesome with 2 somewhat different phenos of 4 with one bigger and rangier and faster growing all round including buds. All are frosty and fuely and sweet. All quite a few rusty pistils fo 5 weeks. Had fast Monkeys in the past!

Just put 4 Sour Butter x g13HP freebies in 10/14 flower tent. Lots like Secret Chief.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 10, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> ~ please germinate your testers in a timely manor, within 3 weeks of
> receiving them. if your not ready to pop seeds please do not
> request them, wait for the next round of testers.
> 
> Sounds like you missed the memo


Lol nope, I’m actually good friends with them. Being a former vendor for them and having worked their table at the emerald cup, they sent me these Genetics very well knowing my situation.
Get a life gorilla. Quit trolling me every chance you get. Didn’t you learn at Overgrow that people aren’t receptive to your negative bs.
Mr and Mrs B very well know my situation and wouldn’t have sent me 4 packs otherwise.
Please grow up and take your jealousy and envy elsewhere.


----------



## moundstomper (Jun 10, 2018)

Does anyone know the exact lineage of sourbutter in the sourbutter x g13hp please don't answer if your guessing and what does EC mean?got these as freebies


----------



## moundstomper (Jun 10, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 37 day Space Monkey F2s are awesome with 2 somewhat different phenos of 4 with one bigger and rangier and faster growing all round including buds. All are frosty and fuely and sweet. All quite a few rusty pistils fo 5 weeks. Had fast Monkeys in the past!
> 
> Just put 4 Sour Butter x g13HP freebies in 10/14 flower tent. Lots like Secret Chief.


Do you know what sourbutter is?what does ECstand for?got these as freebies


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 10, 2018)

Don't mean to side track the debate here, and sorry if it is a stupid question, but how does one sign up for Bodhi testers? I never could find the email back when it was mentioned.
Cheers


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 10, 2018)

Hey green, no sidetracking... they usually release a spring tester list (which just got done finished passing out) and a fall/winter testing list. Drop me a PM and I’ll help you get on the next round.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 10, 2018)

moundstomper said:


> Do you know what sourbutter is?what does ECstand for?got these as freebies


Would you take a pic or write what is written on the pack? I’m sure I could help you figure it out.


----------



## Shmozz (Jun 10, 2018)

Went hiking over the weekend with some snow lotus BX rolled up. Mighty fine way to spend the day. Pretty stoney stuff, but really enjoyable


----------



## moundstomper (Jun 10, 2018)

Camea broke lol but here' what' on the pack just as written sourbutter x 88g13/hp***Love gift 2017 EC*** 11 bodhi seeds and there' 12 seeds lol


----------



## moundstomper (Jun 10, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> Would you take a pic or write what is written on the pack? I’m sure I could help you figure it out.


It's in the post above?


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 10, 2018)

moundstomper said:


> Camea broke lol but here' what' on the pack just as written sourbutter x 88g13/hp***Love gift 2017 EC*** 11 bodhi seeds and there' 12 seeds lol


Oh that just meant it was a limited release at the Emerald Cup. Doesn’t mean anything in regards to the genetics.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 10, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Went hiking over the weekend with some snow lotus BX rolled up. Mighty fine way to spend the day. Pretty stoney stuff, but really enjoyableView attachment 4148999 View attachment 4149025


Very nice, what version of Snow Lotus BX do you have? I have a pack of the v2 that I plan to explore ASAP.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 10, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Went hiking over the weekend with some snow lotus BX rolled up. Mighty fine way to spend the day. Pretty stoney stuff, but really enjoyableView attachment 4148999 View attachment 4149025


What was the nose on the SL bX? Berry? Citric? Makes me miss Ithaca and all the gorges up there... funny, my mom is actually in Ithaca right now for an alumni function at her old university. Spend some time and studied up there myself... nothing like exploring beautiful places like that. I gotta get outta the city into the mountains more often...


----------



## moundstomper (Jun 10, 2018)

Cool so what is sourbutter?


Swamp Thing said:


> What was the nose on the SL bX? Berry? Citric? Makes me miss Ithaca and all the gorges up there... funny, my mom is actually in Ithaca right now for an alumni function at her old university. Spend some time and studied up there myself... nothing like exploring beautiful places like that. I gotta get outta the city into the mountains more often...





Swamp Thing said:


> Oh that just meant it was a limited release at the Emerald Cup. Doesn’t mean anything in regards to the genetics.


Cool so what is sourbutter? Do you know.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 10, 2018)

moundstomper said:


> Cool so what is sourbutter?
> 
> 
> Cool so what is sourbutter? Do you know.


Pretty sure it’s the buttery mother pheno of SSDD but I could be mistaken...


----------



## moundstomper (Jun 10, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> Pretty sure it’s the buttery mother pheno of SSDD but I could be mistaken...


Only reason I ask is I've read what you just posted but also found a reference to instant karma x purple kush? Trying to figure out which it is


----------



## torontoke (Jun 10, 2018)

moundstomper said:


> Camea broke lol but here' what' on the pack just as written sourbutter x 88g13/hp***Love gift 2017 EC*** 11 bodhi seeds and there' 12 seeds lol


I’m no bodhi expert but I recall this cross coming up in the past and someone found an old b post from bb and it was a butterscotch Hawaiian sativa that smelled like sour butter. Not a ssdd pheno
Hopefully someone with experience on it will chime in.
If you grow it out please post some pics of em so they will show up in the search


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 10, 2018)

@torontoke I have the same vauge memory. Not SSDD related, but if I recall the description sounded great.

@Tangerine_ has also grown it from what I remember.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 10, 2018)

torontoke said:


> I’m no bodhi expert but I recall this cross coming up in the past and someone found an old b post from bb and it was a butterscotch Hawaiian sativa that smelled like sour butter. Not a ssdd pheno
> Hopefully someone with experience on it will chime in.
> If you grow it out please post some pics of em so they will show up in the search


You know what, I think you’re right. Butterscotch Hawaiian sounds about right. Ugh makes me miss the old Chem91xBSH Oren has made years back. Butterscotch Hawaiian is def a top 10 in taste for me.


----------



## Shmozz (Jun 10, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Very nice, what version of Snow Lotus BX do you have? I have a pack of the v2 that I plan to explore ASAP.


Not sure. Probably v1. I believe it's the b cut of goji back crossed with this snow lotus pappy. Really frosty. I'm revegging it now I liked it so much


----------



## moundstomper (Jun 10, 2018)

torontoke said:


> I’m no bodhi expert but I recall this cross coming up in the past and someone found an old b post from bb and it was a butterscotch Hawaiian sativa that smelled like sour butter. Not a ssdd pheno
> Hopefully someone with experience on it will chime in.
> If you grow it out please post some pics of em so they will show up in the search


No problem T,lol because of the mystery of this strain when given out as a freebie on glg can only remember one post but can' find it now thought it was listed as purple kush x instant karma?if it is instant karma I'm stoked. I.K.was a sleeper when first released I got a very sour/cherry tasting pheno lost to leo hopeing and praying this is it love that plant a real connisuer keeper


----------



## Shmozz (Jun 10, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> What was the nose on the SL bX? Berry? Citric? Makes me miss Ithaca and all the gorges up there... funny, my mom is actually in Ithaca right now for an alumni function at her old university. Spend some time and studied up there myself... nothing like exploring beautiful places like that. I gotta get outta the city into the mountains more often...


More berry in the 2 I had. Creamy, berry funk. Really pleasant. Similar to the goji I had... But my goji smelled more like fruit loops


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 10, 2018)

moundstomper said:


> No problem T,lol because of the mystery of this strain when given out as a freebie on glg can only remember one post but can' find it now thought it was listed as purple kush x instant karma?if it is instant karma I'm stoked. I.K.was a sleeper when first released I got a very sour/cherry tasting pheno lost to leo hopeing and praying this is it love that plant a real connisuer keeper


IK was a major sleeper.. being a Bubba x SourD-ibl it doesn’t sound too exotic... but that couldn’t be any further from the truth. It’s a great strain. I have those PK x IK in my stash as well. I could be wrong but I think strayfox made that cross. Let me know if you pop em bc I’ve been wanting to for ages but then something else comes across my plate and then we’re off to the races all over again.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 10, 2018)

moundstomper said:


> No problem T,lol because of the mystery of this strain when given out as a freebie on glg can only remember one post but can' find it now thought it was listed as purple kush x instant karma?if it is instant karma I'm stoked. I.K.was a sleeper when first released I got a very sour/cherry tasting pheno lost to leo hopeing and praying this is it love that plant a real connisuer keeper


I think if it was a ssdd pheno then it would have sold more listed as such so who knows.
Regardless of which female was used Id risk running em anyway
Good luck


----------



## moundstomper (Jun 10, 2018)

torontoke said:


> I think if it was a ssdd pheno then it would have sold more listed as such so who knows.
> Regardless of which female was used Id risk running em anyway
> Good luck


Contacting mrs b as we speak on ig gonna figure this out for a propr grow log here?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 10, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Went hiking over the weekend with some snow lotus BX rolled up. Mighty fine way to spend the day. Pretty stoney stuff, but really enjoyableView attachment 4148999 View attachment 4149025


Did you test that with others before you smoked it? Better not have just been given all that by the producer of it. Selfish sob. 4 people could have got high off that thing. True colors showin bro.

heh.

Mountains look awesome thanks for the side track.


----------



## Shmozz (Jun 10, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Did you test that with others before you smoked it? Better not have just been given all that by the producer of it. Selfish sob. 4 people could have got high off that thing. True colors showin bro.
> 
> heh.
> 
> Mountains look awesome thanks for the side track.


Oh most certainly. My golf league could barely swing the club after we tested it out earlier this week. 
That was a 2 parter. Half going up the mountain, the other half going down.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 10, 2018)

Some week 4 ASS putting on some frost.


----------



## moundstomper (Jun 10, 2018)

Just heared from someone on the glg thread and I believe it' purple kush x instant karma x88g13hp sourbutter being purple kush x instant karma! But will wait to here from mrs.b I'm thinking B named the pk x Ik sourbutter?


----------



## elkamino (Jun 10, 2018)

2 phenos of Blueberry Hashplant hangin day 60ish and a bud accidentally broken off at week 7


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 10, 2018)

moundstomper said:


> Does anyone know the exact lineage of sourbutter in the sourbutter x g13hp please don't answer if your guessing and what does EC mean?got these as freebies


Sour Butter = Vanilla Kush x Instant Karma

Instant Karma = Bubba Kush x Sour Diesel IBL

I didn't save the URL of the post where I found this, sorry.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 11, 2018)

Have any of you guys got pics of 
More cowbell
Uplift
Joystick
And skylotus indoors or outdoors.cheers bob


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 11, 2018)

torontoke said:


> I’m no bodhi expert but I recall this cross coming up in the past and someone found an old b post from bb and it was a butterscotch Hawaiian sativa that smelled like sour butter. Not a ssdd pheno
> Hopefully someone with experience on it will chime in.
> If you grow it out please post some pics of em so they will show up in the search


I recall reading the same thing. Also that it was possibly a sister to Butterscotch?

But I think @Observe & Report has the lineage correct.

@moundstomper
I have some pics in this thread somewhere with a very short smoke report if your interested.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 11, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Have any of you guys got pics of
> More cowbell
> Uplift
> Joystick
> And skylotus indoors or outdoors.cheers bob


More Cowbell. I just harvest these a few weeks ago . I had two different pheno's on my females. One was more pine and the more it cures the better that flavor is. The other is a bit more sour, caramel and earthy. I really like them both and made F2's of both. This is the first strain I have grown that was hard to make into a joint. Problem is they are so caked that it gets clogged before its halfway done! Good ol trusty bong takes care of that problem!


----------



## moundstomper (Jun 11, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Sour Butter = Vanilla Kush x Instant Karma
> 
> Instant Karma = Bubba Kush x Sour Diesel IBL
> 
> I didn't save the URL of the post where I found this, sorry.


Thank you so much


----------



## moundstomper (Jun 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I recall reading the same thing. Also that it was possibly a sister to Butterscotch?
> 
> But I think @Observe & Report has the lineage correct.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'm intrerested


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 11, 2018)

moundstomper said:


> Thanks I'm intrerested


Here ya go. There's probably a few other random pics I posted somewhere but this was the first one that came up in the search.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1925#post-14199376


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 11, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Have any of you guys got pics of
> More cowbell
> Uplift
> Joystick
> And skylotus indoors or outdoors.cheers bob


More Cowbell...


Here's BS x SSDD and WW x W so far
 
This picture was actually taken a couple days ago


----------



## bobqp (Jun 11, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> More Cowbell. I just harvest these a few weeks ago . I had two different pheno's on my females. One was more pine and the more it cures the better that flavor is. The other is a bit more sour, caramel and earthy. I really like them both and made F2's of both. This is the first strain I have grown that was hard to make into a joint. Problem is they are so caked that it gets clogged before its halfway done! Good ol trusty bong takes care of that problem!
> View attachment 4149253 View attachment 4149254 View attachment 4149255


Love those photos. Great job.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 11, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> More Cowbell...
> View attachment 4149305
> 
> Here's BS x SSDD and WW x W so far
> ...


Very frosty indeed.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 11, 2018)

Put the 11 Skunk 91 in solos today


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 11, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> Hey green, no sidetracking... they usually release a spring tester list (which just got done finished passing out) and a fall/winter testing list. Drop me a PM and I’ll help you get on the next round.


I appreciate the offer but a few folks already have pm'd with the email. Def wish I hadda asked back when the list was posted lol

Cheers


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 11, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4149173 View attachment 4149174 View attachment 4149175
> 2 phenos of Blueberry Hashplant hangin day 60ish and a bud accidentally broken off at week 7


Looks like a good yield...I've had a pack of these on ice for a couple of years...may have to crack them this fall...


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 11, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I appreciate the offer but a few folks already have pm'd with the email. Def wish I hadda asked back when the list was posted lol
> 
> Cheers


It's never too late... they need testers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 11, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> It's never too late... they need testers


It is too late for me to be able to pop them right away. Which is a shame because that list sure was impressive. I would of rather tested the Williams wonder cross of his then the one I am currently running.
Once this run is done I am down other then a couple moms till September. I can however say the pack of Lemon Lotus I was gifted is most likely going to be one of the first batch of seeds to be popped for then. 
Cheers


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 12, 2018)

I still haven't heard back from the B's about the testers I selected, and got no response to my follow up emails...I presume they're busy.

On a plus note! Seedfinder.eu have finally added my 
Soul Mate information to their site with a pic from my grow! I feel honoured to now be part of the Bodhi scene lol.

https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Soul_Mate/Bodhi_Seeds/


----------



## numberfour (Jun 12, 2018)

Last run with the Headband x Orgasmatron testers from spring 2017.

This #5 is out right loud Lime Opal fruits on the nose and flavour
 

Its been an amazing cross, hard to tame indoors no matter how much I cut back she and the other pheno out grew everything and generally took the piss out of my canopy control but sublime flavour, will miss her really


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 12, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Last run with the Headband x Orgasmatron testers from spring 2017.
> 
> This #5 is out right loud Lime Opal fruits on the nose and flavour
> View attachment 4150000
> ...


Wtf is an opal fruit?!?!


----------



## numberfour (Jun 12, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Wtf is an opal fruit?!?!


AKA...starburst, fruit chew sweets


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 12, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Wtf is an opal fruit?!?!


Starburst candy. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starburst_(confectionery)


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 12, 2018)

Damn....i'm in my 40s.....and never heard Starburst as anything else......the more you know........


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 12, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I'm thinking of popping some Mango Hashplants next too, so any info on them will be much appreciated.
> 
> I'm torn between the Mango and possibly Satsuma or Landos Stash.
> 
> Decisions decisions...


Hey did you end up popping those mango hashplants at all?


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 12, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Damn....i'm in my 40s.....and never heard Starburst as anything else......the more you know........


Same here, must be before our time!


----------



## McKringleberry (Jun 12, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I still haven't heard back from the B's about the testers I selected, and got no response to my follow up emails...I presume they're busy.
> 
> On a plus note! Seedfinder.eu have finally added my
> Soul Mate information to their site with a pic from my grow! I feel honoured to now be part of the Bodhi scene lol.
> ...


I love your dedication. 

I was fortunate enough to get two tester packs this go-around which means I have two packs of my own Bodhi gear that won't be getting popped. They aren't doing any good just sitting in my fridge at this point so they're yours if you want them, free-of-charge, my friend.

Lemme know =)


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 12, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Damn....i'm in my 40s.....and never heard Starburst as anything else......the more you know........


Man you don't know how much this comment and your last one made me laugh. I was literally on the floor with my wife looking at me like I'm a nut job... From now on I'm calling Starbursts Opal Fruits.. goddamn lmao


----------



## numberfour (Jun 13, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Damn....i'm in my 40s.....and never heard Starburst as anything else......the more you know........


There were massive in the 80s' early 90's here in the UK, when the name changed, like marathon bars to snickers it was a defining point in many childhoods lol.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jun 13, 2018)

Just got an email back from Bodhi after having 6 of my 9 testers get eaten by a rodent of some kind

...a rodent??

those little rascals 

let us send you some new testers if you want. heres the list:

They are truly the best such pleasant people to work with, I told them to send anything that they want to see tested, either inside or outside.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 13, 2018)

Purple Wookiee starting to purple


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 13, 2018)

Apparently my emails were not getting through, but in typical fashion for me, about an hour after my previous post this arrived! As soon as I saw the stamps I got a little excited!!! Haha


I don't remember seeing an Orange Wookie on the list though, *Edit.. I found it, Honey Mandarin x 88g13hp



reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Hey did you end up popping those mango hashplants at all?


May be a while before I get to pop them now.



McKringleberry said:


> I love your dedication.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to get two tester packs this go-around which means I have two packs of my own Bodhi gear that won't be getting popped. They aren't doing any good just sitting in my fridge at this point so they're yours if you want them, free-of-charge, my friend.
> 
> Lemme know =)


Wow, that is very kind of you! I really appreciate the offer dude...so much love in this thread.
Thankfully The B's delivery did arrive


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 13, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Apparently my emails were not getting through, but in typical fashion for me, about an hour after my previous post this arrived! As soon as I saw the stamps I got a little excited!!! Haha
> View attachment 4150254
> 
> I don't remember seeing an Orange Wookie on the list though, and didn't ask for it (obviously Im not complaining!)
> ...


Hell yeah that’s awesome! Glad they came through for you all the way across the pond!


----------



## elkamino (Jun 13, 2018)

Space Monkey


BBHP x Space Monkey beans, still green


----------



## leoshitz (Jun 13, 2018)

Male right? Any point in harvesting Goji Og pollen? Like pollination of a few lower branches of the female?


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jun 13, 2018)

leoshitz said:


> View attachment 4150457 View attachment 4150456 Male right? Any point in harvesting Goji Og pollen? Like pollination of a few lower branches of the female?


Gogi f2 man. Just did the same thing myself. Keep the line going... I'm not sure if Gogi is still being produced so it's nice to have a supply of f2 to dig thru. Which pheno did you get?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 13, 2018)

leoshitz said:


> View attachment 4150457 View attachment 4150456 Male right? Any point in harvesting Goji Og pollen? Like pollination of a few lower branches of the female?


Thats a male. Yeah, if you have the space and ability to I totally would! I took some pollen from a male ASS I had, but I realized I didnt have the space for flowering, vegging, keeping moms, AND doing males. Had to kill him off and I think it was too late to polinate any of my current flowering ladies. Oh well, I'm just hitting my one year grow mark, so if the universe will let me I have plenty of time to learn and get more involved with breeding projects. 

So yeah, if you have the space and availibility, I'd certainly try and F2 that, as epicflowers said, it may not be produced anymore.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2018)

leoshitz said:


> View attachment 4150457 View attachment 4150456 Male right? Any point in harvesting Goji Og pollen? Like pollination of a few lower branches of the female?


Those malelookin' preflowers early at the sight of recent topping can be misleading as I have had several over time go on to a normal flowering female.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2018)

I have 3 Sour Butter/G13HP in,flower hoping for girls. 4 Space Monkey F2s at 40 days and looking older. A couple look like 10 days out from chop. Two are smaller and bushy and two rangier with one of those is super frosty. They all look good and have some fade beginning. Much more yellowing than a couple GPS Butch Cassidy about 2 weeks older.


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 13, 2018)

numberfour said:


> There were massive in the 80s' early 90's here in the UK, when the name changed, like marathon bars to snickers it was a defining point in many childhoods lol.


I remember when I moved to the west coast (from east coast u.s. ) I was pissed for about 2 months about not being able to find Helmanns' mayonnaise.....all I could find was this lame looking knock off called "Best Foods mayonnaise "..which I refused to buy....yep, took me 2 months to realize it was the same damn mayo.....


----------



## MojoRizing (Jun 13, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> I remember when I moved to the west coast (from east coast u.s. ) I was pissed for about 2 months about not being able to find Helmanns' mayonnaise.....all I could find was this lame looking knock off called "Best Foods mayonnaise "..which I refused to buy....yep, took me 2 months to realize it was the same damn mayo.....


You'll be even more pissed off at yourself when you try Duke's Mayo and realize all else is second class mayo.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 13, 2018)

Just some recent preharvest pics

Apollo 11 F4 

 
Gogi OG


----------



## MojoRizing (Jun 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Just some recent preharvest pics
> 
> Apollo 11 F4
> 
> ...


Hows that Apollo 11 F4? I have a pack of Pagoda which is the Apollo 11 genius pheno x appalachia. I only have 1 pack and want to run it and try my hand at making some F2s.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 13, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Hows that Apollo 11 F4? I have a pack of Pagoda which is the Apollo 11 genius pheno x appalachia. I only have 1 pack and want to run it and try my hand at making some F2s.



Ohh me goodness. If you end up making f2's of these please, please let me know.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jun 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Just some recent preharvest pics
> 
> Apollo 11 F4
> 
> ...


Those look gnarly tangerine! How was the smoke? Looks heavy.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 13, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Hows that Apollo 11 F4? I have a pack of Pagoda which is the Apollo 11 genius pheno x appalachia. I only have 1 pack and want to run it and try my hand at making some F2s.


I've never grown Pagoda but I'll bet that appy makes this one even better. And because its no longer available I would definitely make some F2s. That's my plan as well.


TheEpicFlowers said:


> Those look gnarly tangerine! How was the smoke? Looks heavy.


Thanks! I found Apollo to be the perfect day time smoke. Its great at putting you into deep thought and letting creativeness flow. The high is zippy but not racy (if that makes sense). Its got a great euphoric thing going on that other couch lock crosses lack.
The terps are tropical and very pronounced. Its all mangos, sweet pineapple, and papaya. The smell intensifies greatly after a couple wks in the jars too. It really is an enjoyable smoke.

The only fault I can find with Apollo 11 is its structure. It needs a lot of staking. The branches are flimsy as hell.


----------



## leoshitz (Jun 13, 2018)

As far as I know the goji mother is no longer with us. I do not know much about plant genetics. I have no idea the pheno. It has quite a bit of purple in the stems. How is the f2 gen compared to the original?

It looks like my other goji and a silver lotus has the same pre flower. 

Original goji plant I posted


Second goji
 

Silver Lotus
 

So am I in the pollen harvesting business or is this from stress? I topped them about 5 days ago. No nutes used yet. Spring water. 16/8 light cycle so I don’t understand the sex showing so early. Total age is about 3 weeks.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 13, 2018)

leoshitz said:


> As far as I know the goji mother is no longer with us. I do not know much about plant genetics. I have no idea the pheno. It has quite a bit of purple in the stems. How is the f2 gen compared to the original?
> 
> It looks like my other goji and a silver lotus has the same pre flower.
> 
> ...



uhh 16/8 light cycle? What on Earth made you think that was a good idea? You are indoors man 12/12 works, don't fix it if it isn't broken. You got light stress. I've never understood people fuckin with light cycles indoors. Want mimic the sun? Put it outside and throw Christmas lights on your self you'll have better results.

Not trying to be harsh but that's goji and it hurt my soul to see you lose it.


----------



## McKringleberry (Jun 13, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Apparently my emails were not getting through, but in typical fashion for me, about an hour after my previous post this arrived! As soon as I saw the stamps I got a little excited!!! Haha
> View attachment 4150254
> 
> I don't remember seeing an Orange Wookie on the list though, *Edit.. I found it, Honey Mandarin x 88g13hp
> ...


They come thru even when it seems like they may never. Glad you got some testers. Now... what to do with this pack of Gogi OG and Blueberry Snow?!?


----------



## McKringleberry (Jun 13, 2018)

2018 testers are in wet pp towel: Note: The NL5 purp x wook's are HUGE seeds: 
Congo Kashmir X Gash:


----------



## leoshitz (Jun 13, 2018)

Dude it’s not in flower. They are three weeks old. And they are fine. Light stress? Lol


----------



## ibitegirls (Jun 13, 2018)

tried my space monkey today after couple weeks of cure.. definitely a day time smoke. not very strong and doesn't seem to last very long either. over all its okay. it vapes well and has decent taste. not my fav but it acts as a good counter balance to SSDD, which is exactly what i needed


----------



## bobqp (Jun 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Just some recent preharvest pics
> 
> Apollo 11 F4
> 
> ...


Love the frost on those plants.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jun 14, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> uhh 16/8 light cycle? What on Earth made you think that was a good idea? You are indoors man 12/12 works, don't fix it if it isn't broken. You got light stress. I've never understood people fuckin with light cycles indoors. Want mimic the sun? Put it outside and throw Christmas lights on your self you'll have better results.
> 
> Not trying to be harsh but that's goji and it hurt my soul to see you lose it.


lol... he's still in veg. 16/8 is fine.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jun 14, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> uhh 16/8 light cycle? What on Earth made you think that was a good idea? You are indoors man 12/12 works, don't fix it if it isn't broken. You got light stress. I've never understood people fuckin with light cycles indoors. Want mimic the sun? Put it outside and throw Christmas lights on your self you'll have better results.
> 
> Not trying to be harsh but that's goji and it hurt my soul to see you lose it.


I've run 16/8 for veg too.... especially when your ambient temps are high outside... reduces your heat in the space(unless you run a/c) from intake. I'e also been known to change from 12/12 to 11/13 or even 10/14. I find it helps difficult strains to finish some times


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 14, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> They come thru even when it seems like they may never. Glad you got some testers. Now... what to do with this pack of Gogi OG and Blueberry Snow?!?


I should have lied and took the Goji  damn it  haha

I'm sure they'll keep for another day.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 14, 2018)

Cobra lips #1 aka "marion cobretti" (after the movie cobra)-gonna go in flower tonight


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 14, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> View attachment 4150725 Cobra lips #1 aka "marion cobretti" (after the movie cobra)-gonna go in flower tonight


LOL, I love your take on the name.

I just germ'd a few CLs too and they'll be going into veg in another week or so.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 14, 2018)

Yoooooooo these are getting soaked over the weekend! 

Any info on medno purps? Never smoked or grew it before


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> LOL, I love your take on the name.
> 
> I just germ a few CLs too and they'll be going into veg in another week or so.


Nice-i like to give all my plants lil nicknames-you already ran cobra lips correct? How was the taste & potency?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 14, 2018)

714steadyeddie said:


> Yoooooooo these are getting soaked over the weekend!
> 
> Any info on medno purps? Never smoked or grew it before
> 
> View attachment 4150791


Those are the exact 2 that I wanted to test but couldn’t pop em asap. I’d love to follow along on your grow dude!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 14, 2018)

.....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 14, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Nice-i like to give all my plants lil nicknames-you already ran cobra lips correct? How was the taste & potency?


I ran it last summer but I didn't finish it, some close friends did. I do remember others really liked it for its potency though.
Sorry...that's all I can recall.


----------



## Tstat (Jun 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I


Oh man... I know I beg here every time someone brings up A11, but can someone PLEASE hook me up with some Apollo 11 ?!?!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 14, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Oh man... I know I beg here every time someone brings up A11, but can someone PLEASE hook me up with some Apollo 11 ?!?!


I haven't seen this one available for a while but you "might" be able to find someone on IG with a pack. Its probably a shot in the dark though. 

Other than that there's a couple of us here that plan to make F2s soon. (wait...these would be F5s I think) 

While you're waiting you could check with Useful. I know he's done some work with the Genius pheno.


----------



## Forte (Jun 14, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4149112 Some week 4 ASS putting on some frost.


How's the smell?


----------



## McKringleberry (Jun 14, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I should have lied and took the Goji  damn it  haha
> 
> I'm sure they'll keep for another day.


Ha! I felt guilty that I got two testers and you didn't get any after trying for so long. 

I'm glad that you were able to get a pack, brother. I don't remember seeing that "Orange" on the menu so congrats on that score. I would have signed up for that pack in a hurry. Best wishes on the grow, excited to see what they bring you.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 14, 2018)

Forte said:


> How's the smell?


Okay, I have 3 fems, and 3 diff phenos, and while they all stink, nothing I would even remotely call skunky. They almost smell sweet. One stretched a ton and I had to tie down into a swastica, my favorite is short, stockier, and has much wider leaves, and the 3rd looks super saliva-ey, long, looser buds and super thin fan leaves. We shall see. This is my first time popping multiple regs and “pheno hunting”, so I’m trying to differentiate and put names to all the smells I’m smelling. One I think is this funky lime licorice smell. 

One of my bingo pajamas smells like earthy cheese cologne. 

Hah I need to find better adjectives.


----------



## Foz (Jun 15, 2018)

haulinbass said:


> Roll some buds in the bho and then sprinkle with good dry sift


Yes, that's what I do, and sometimes I have a hard time finishing the joint. It used to be done with bud and sprinkled with hash. It was called Snake In The Grass, but now instead of using hash to sprinkle over joint, I use high grade BHO to mix with joint. Just roll the BHO (I use shatter) into a skinny line, and roll with my flower in the joint. Gives a new meaning to Snake In The Grass joints.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 15, 2018)

Foz said:


> Yes, that's what I do, and sometimes I have a hard time finishing the joint. It used to be done with bud and sprinkled with hash. It was called Snake In The Grass, but now instead of using hash to sprinkle over joint, I use high grade BHO to mix with joint. Just roll the BHO (I use shatter) into a skinny line, and roll with my flower in the joint. Gives a new meaning to Snake In The Grass joints.


And then turn that snake in the grass into a time bomb! (Where you bury the bottom half of the joint in a packed bowl and smoke it via a bong.)


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jun 15, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> One stretched a ton and I had to tie down into a swastica


Say what now?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 15, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Say what now?


A swastica. Which is A. a geometric figure, B. an ancient Indian, East Asian and South Asian religious icon, and C. was a widespread symbol of luck and prosperity until 1930 when it became a symbol of national pride for the nazi party and taboo for the western world. I guess I"m not sure if you're making a shitty joke or actually have a problem with how I dealt with my plants growth?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jun 15, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> A swastica. Which is A. a geometric figure, B. an ancient Indian, East Asian and South Asian religious icon, and C. was a widespread symbol of luck and prosperity until 1930 when it became a symbol of national pride for the nazi party and taboo for the western world. I guess I"m not sure if you're making a shitty joke or actually have a problem with how I dealt with my plants growth?


I'm aware of the history of the swastika. I've just never heard of anyone shaping their plants into one.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 15, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> A swastica. Which is A. a geometric figure, B. an ancient Indian, East Asian and South Asian religious icon, and C. was a widespread symbol of luck and prosperity until 1930 when it became a symbol of national pride for the nazi party and taboo for the western world. I guess I"m not sure if you're making a shitty joke or actually have a problem with how I dealt with my plants growth?


Wish hitler used a rainbow instead lmao


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 15, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> I'm aware of the history of the swastika. I've just never heard of anyone shaping their plants into one.


So basically I had 4 main branches, tied them down. Started growing too tall, so I tied down the tops at a 90 degree angle to save on space. It wasnt an end goal, just something that happened.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 15, 2018)

Speaking of rainbows , my buddy might be sending me to Cali so I can go to town w/ my collection, 1st project "Rainbow Daydream" 
Grow out my ssdd , purple , cherry , raspberry, orange f2 , save the pollen to chuck on my best ssdd mother


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 15, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Speaking of rainbows , my buddy might be sending me to Cali so I can go to town w/ my collection, 1st project "Rainbow Daydream"
> Grow out my ssdd , purple , cherry , raspberry, orange f2 , save the pollen to chuck on my best ssdd mother


I could be entirely wrong as I've never done it, but isn't it too late in the season to start a decent outdoor grow?


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 15, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> Ha! I felt guilty that I got two testers and you didn't get any after trying for so long.
> 
> I'm glad that you were able to get a pack, brother. I don't remember seeing that "Orange" on the menu so congrats on that score. I would have signed up for that pack in a hurry. Best wishes on the grow, excited to see what they bring you.


They said the Orange Wookie is the Honey Mandarin. I've just never heard of it as orange wookie before. I can't wait to see what they bring!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 15, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I could be entirely wrong as I've never done it, but isn't it too late in the season to start a decent outdoor grow?


I'd be doing indoors making seeds & clones


----------



## bobqp (Jun 15, 2018)

I'll be doing some growing downunder out in the rainforest with 4 bodhi strains 
Skylotus 
Joystick
Uplift
And more cowbell . 
I'm think of making clones at the start of the season and letting a few only get 2 foot tall then cover a few spots up with camp tarps everyday for 12/12 to get a fair amount of buds for Xmas. I know a lot of you USA guys do this in your back yards or greenhouses. But has anyone done this out bush .have a few ideas how to do it just want to see if any of you guys have different ways to do it .cheers bob


----------



## McKringleberry (Jun 15, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> They said the Orange Wookie is the Honey Mandarin. I've just never heard of it as orange wookie before. I can't wait to see what they bring!


 Nice! We have a few Mandarin crosses (Cookies and Blue Dream) at my facility. That Mandarin makes for some heavvvvvy ladies.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 17, 2018)

Happy Father's day to all the daddies growing Bodhi! Here's my Williams Wonder x Wookie and Butterscotch x Sunshine Daydream testers just about a week above ground. They all seem to be doing very well I've added a little support to a couple but only because I have them close to a fan.
 
Here's a shot of a higher primate Cola, sorry about the weird lighting.
 
Here's a full room shot, Lando's stash far-left, More Cowbell and Sunshine 4 is in there along with Higher Primate Black Triangle and Doctor Who from Heroes of the farm.
 
Hope everyone's having a great weekend!


----------



## SMT69 (Jun 17, 2018)

^ dayum very nice !


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 17, 2018)

Sour butter x hp freebies at glg. Is this a butterscotch or sunshine daydream cross?


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 17, 2018)

Happy to say I was able to get my SSDD to harvest on day59(thanks to @elkamino on a great tip that he was possibly going to harvest @58 days.i'm very happy with the potency and taste) found a couple nanners at exactly week5 but @Nu-Be talked me through my panic lol.my favorite bodhi strain so far(only grown out cocoon and goji) it was a tough grow for me.I probably underfed and ssdd might be a little advanced for my indoor hand,but I'm definitely going to run again.i actually have another ssdd in veg that was started the same time as the one I just harvested.my cloning game needs work.i am just seeing roots on a cutting I took 4 weeks ago!! I know something is not right with that,but I'm thrilled I may get to run another ssdd pheno in a couple months.
This thread is one of my favorite threads on riu.so much valuable info from some of the best growers on this site.thanks to all of you for sharing your info.
SSDD @ 2 week cure


----------



## hillbill (Jun 17, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Sour butter x hp freebies at glg. Is this a butterscotch or sunshine daydream cross?


I think I will be having 2 Sour Butter x g13HP females early in flower tent. Very good evening strain and is similar to Cobra Lips and Secret Chief. Very tight buds and red/rust pistils late. Average size, yield.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 17, 2018)

Sounds really good. Do you know if sour butter is a sunshine daydream pheno or if it is something else? I read butterscotch Hawaiian somewhere but idk if that's right. 
There are a few other ssdd crosses on there and none say sour butter so it doesn't seem like it would be ssdd?


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 17, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Sounds really good. Do you know if sour butter is a sunshine daydream pheno or if it is something else? I read butterscotch Hawaiian somewhere but idk if that's right.
> There are a few other ssdd crosses on there and none say sour butter so it doesn't seem like it would be ssdd?


Bodhi said Sour Butter is the sister to butterscotch (bc purple kush x instant karma).


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 17, 2018)

Anybody ever had an ASS pheno that smells lime? Well, maybe not lime exactly, but thats what I'm getting, and my wife said, unprompted, as well. I couldnt put my finger on it before, but now its lime, and lemon cleaning product. Like, it smells sour citrus, but not like clean fruit, like it has a chem component to it. I have two others, and as far as bud density goes its in between the other two. Like....lemonheads and fuel.


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 17, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Anybody ever had an ASS pheno that smells lime? Well, maybe not lime exactly, but thats what I'm getting, and my wife said, unprompted, as well. I couldnt put my finger on it before, but now its lime, and lemon cleaning product. Like, it smells sour citrus, but not like clean fruit, like it has a chem component to it. I have two others, and as far as bud density goes its in between the other two. Like....lemonheads and fuel.


I have 2 fems flowering atm. 2 weeks in and nothing yet. Maybe that will change soon.


----------



## shellback1 (Jun 18, 2018)

Popped all 12 Sour Butter seeds I received as a freebie ended up with 12 plants . 7 of the plants were veged as a single cola all 7 turned out to be female, 6 flowered 3 different phenos 4 are OG leaning with big dark green leaves and golf ball sized hard as a rock buds and look the same structure wise. 1 has a single cola that is probably 12-14 inches long beautiful plant to look at, smells of pine, the last one was a G13 leaner and finished at 60 days. I have two more females still in veg one is a single cola with real tight nodal spacing it was a slow grower in veg but is now 3-4 foot tall, the other is one was topped 3 times.and is a bush. 8 out 12 females I can live with anytime. I Haven't smoked any so far 5 still in flower one drying before cure. I don't think they like being topped only one of the 5 turned out to be female the rest males. Stress on my part ? Smells in flower range from pine to sweet fruity almost peach and a chem smell like chem D.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 18, 2018)

shellback1 said:


> Popped all 12 Sour Butter seeds I received as a freebie ended up with 12 plants . 7 of the plants were veged as a single cola all 7 turned out to be female, 6 flowered 3 different phenos 4 are OG leaning with big dark green leaves and golf ball sized hard as a rock buds and look the same structure wise. 1 has a single cola that is probably 12-14 inches long beautiful plant to look at, smells of pine, the last one was a G13 leaner and finished at 60 days. I have two more females still in veg one is a single cola with real tight nodal spacing it was a slow grower in veg but is now 3-4 foot tall, the other is one was topped 3 times.and is a bush. 8 out 12 females I can live with anytime. I Haven't smoked any so far 5 still in flower one drying before cure. I don't think they like being topped only one of the 5 turned out to be female the rest males. Stress on my part ? Smells in flower range from pine to sweet fruity almost peach and a chem smell like chem D.


That's interesting results regarding the male/female ratio on topped plants. I know It's too small of a number to really say much yet, but I'd be interested to see some more stats on this...got me thinking now lol


----------



## OzDankDizzle (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks to a hot tip in another thread I was fortunate enough to scoop up one of the last packs of Blueberry Hashplant floating around from Midweek Song. I had looked everywhere, so I had thought, for those. Pretty jazzed about it, will be my first Bodhi offering.

Any comments/tips on Blueberry Hashplant from those with experience?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 18, 2018)

OzDankDizzle said:


> Thanks to a hot tip in another thread I was fortunate enough to scoop up one of the last packs of Blueberry Hashplant floating around from Midweek Song. I had looked everywhere, so I had thought, for those. Pretty jazzed about it, will be my first Bodhi offering.
> 
> Any comments/tips on Blueberry Hashplant from those with experience?
> Thanks in advance.


Nice! I saw that thread. I have some of those which have been chilling for awhile... going to pop a few each of bbhp, space queen x kalifornia, and malawi x artifact1 x g13hp once I am done with sexing my current run of an in house cross which I now have to f3s ( cocoon x SSDD )....


----------



## OzDankDizzle (Jun 18, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Nice! I saw that thread. I have some of those which have been chilling for awhile... going to pop a few each of bbhp, space queen x kalifornia, and malawi x artifact1 x g13hp once I am done with sexing my current run of an in house cross which I now have to f3s ( cocoon x SSDD )....


Damn, what a batting order that is. Very nice.


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 18, 2018)

OzDankDizzle said:


> Damn, what a batting order that is. Very nice.


Thanks! I've run at least 15-20 of Bodhis gear, and did a shit ton of testing, all posted on bbay... but this in house project turned out my "Neo" , and been trying to lock it down in seed form for a few years now...


----------



## OzDankDizzle (Jun 18, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Thanks! I've run at least 15-20 of Bodhis gear, and did a shit ton of testing, all posted on bbay... but this in house project turned out my "Neo" , and been trying to lock it down in seed form for a few years now...


Jeebus! That's amazing. Now I know who to hassle if I have questions about his gear. lol

With the amount of fire strains you've probably run in your time your 'Neo' must be fucking amazing I bet.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 18, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Thanks! I've run at least 15-20 of Bodhis gear, and did a shit ton of testing, all posted on bbay... but this in house project turned out my "Neo" , and been trying to lock it down in seed form for a few years now...


is breedbay ever gonna come back up? Theres' a TON of strain reports in there I wanna check out. 

also, my purple wookie's each smell like horse poop on a road. 

and my ASS's smell like lemon cleaning product. hmmm. 

at least they all look somewhat decent.


----------



## shellback1 (Jun 18, 2018)

I grew out 2 packs of BBHP and found one solid keeper female and one keeper male. Hit the female with the male and got about 150 F2 seeds. Also kept a clone mother of the keeper. When the clones come out of the cloner they go into 1 gallon pots for 30 days then into 3 gallon pots for at least 2 months. I feed with General Hydroponics nutes 1/2 strength while in veg. Then flush with distilled water just before going into flower. In flower I feed every watering, full strength for a week and 1/2 for a week at the thirty day mark I flush again with distilled water. Then I feed full strength until one week before chop, flush with ph'ed water and use the same water until I see amber trichomes. This pheno goes about 58 days to finish, some of the others I had went 70-80 days. They all seemed to take nutes well, never saw any tip burn or any sign of nute burn. Not the best of producers so a longer than usual veg time is required to yield a nice 4-5 foot plant in 3 gallon pots in the flower room. Look for bud that is pinecone shaped and rock hard about the size when cured of your thumb. Smell after cure is a sweet creamy vanilla. Smoke is like hash but oh so smooth no harshness or lung expanding. High is of the very best top shelf weed, out of a bong 2 hits works for me during the day as a get up and do something smoke, at night if I double the smoke it puts me to sleep. I would say the keeper pheno I have has a hash plant structure with a Blue Dream high. Under HPS lights the buds look like they're light green and blue/gray with trichome coverage. After cure the buds turn dark green.Out of the two packs I had maybe 10 females and they were all good but this one stood out from the others by leaps and bounds. If you have the room pop the whole pack. Popping one or two seeds you cannot see the different phenos. I try to pop a pack every month. I had 12 of the Chem4 X SSDD now paired down to 8 of which 5 are female and one nice Chem smelling male, the other two males will be tossed. The biggest seedlings I have ever seen I just popped, 12 for 12 from a pack of the Fat Cherry X OMG, in two weeks they are about 6 inches tall and bigger than my hand in width. These I think will go into 2 gallon pots soon.


----------



## OzDankDizzle (Jun 18, 2018)

shellback1 said:


> I grew out 2 packs of BBHP and found one solid keeper female and one keeper male. Hit the female with the male and got about 150 F2 seeds. Also kept a clone mother of the keeper. When the clones come out of the cloner they go into 1 gallon pots for 30 days then into 3 gallon pots for at least 2 months. I feed with General Hydroponics nutes 1/2 strength while in veg. Then flush with distilled water just before going into flower. In flower I feed every watering, full strength for a week and 1/2 for a week at the thirty day mark I flush again with distilled water. Then I feed full strength until one week before chop, flush with ph'ed water and use the same water until I see amber trichomes. This pheno goes about 58 days to finish, some of the others I had went 70-80 days. They all seemed to take nutes well, never saw any tip burn or any sign of nute burn. Not the best of producers so a longer than usual veg time is required to yield a nice 4-5 foot plant in 3 gallon pots in the flower room. Look for bud that is pinecone shaped and rock hard about the size when cured of your thumb. Smell after cure is a sweet creamy vanilla. Smoke is like hash but oh so smooth no harshness or lung expanding. High is of the very best top shelf weed, out of a bong 2 hits works for me during the day as a get up and do something smoke, at night if I double the smoke it puts me to sleep. I would say the keeper pheno I have has a hash plant structure with a Blue Dream high. Under HPS lights the buds look like they're light green and blue/gray with trichome coverage. After cure the buds turn dark green.Out of the two packs I had maybe 10 females and they were all good but this one stood out from the others by leaps and bounds. If you have the room pop the whole pack. Popping one or two seeds you cannot see the different phenos. I try to pop a pack every month. I had 12 of the Chem4 X SSDD now paired down to 8 of which 5 are female and one nice Chem smelling male, the other two males will be tossed. The biggest seedlings I have ever seen I just popped, 12 for 12 from a pack of the Fat Cherry X OMG, in two weeks they are about 6 inches tall and bigger than my hand in width. These I think will go into 2 gallon pots soon.


Lots of very excellent info, thank you very much for taking the time. I will be on the lookout for that pheno.
I will be popping the whole pack for sure, and also making some F2s for the first time ever. 
I've always just tossed males, now I figure why not preserve the genetics for myself.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 18, 2018)

shellback1 said:


> I grew out 2 packs of BBHP and found one solid keeper female and one keeper male. Hit the female with the male and got about 150 F2 seeds. Also kept a clone mother of the keeper. When the clones come out of the cloner they go into 1 gallon pots for 30 days then into 3 gallon pots for at least 2 months. I feed with General Hydroponics nutes 1/2 strength while in veg. Then flush with distilled water just before going into flower. In flower I feed every watering, full strength for a week and 1/2 for a week at the thirty day mark I flush again with distilled water. Then I feed full strength until one week before chop, flush with ph'ed water and use the same water until I see amber trichomes. This pheno goes about 58 days to finish, some of the others I had went 70-80 days. They all seemed to take nutes well, never saw any tip burn or any sign of nute burn. Not the best of producers so a longer than usual veg time is required to yield a nice 4-5 foot plant in 3 gallon pots in the flower room. Look for bud that is pinecone shaped and rock hard about the size when cured of your thumb. Smell after cure is a sweet creamy vanilla. Smoke is like hash but oh so smooth no harshness or lung expanding. High is of the very best top shelf weed, out of a bong 2 hits works for me during the day as a get up and do something smoke, at night if I double the smoke it puts me to sleep. I would say the keeper pheno I have has a hash plant structure with a Blue Dream high. Under HPS lights the buds look like they're light green and blue/gray with trichome coverage. After cure the buds turn dark green.Out of the two packs I had maybe 10 females and they were all good but this one stood out from the others by leaps and bounds. If you have the room pop the whole pack. Popping one or two seeds you cannot see the different phenos. I try to pop a pack every month. I had 12 of the Chem4 X SSDD now paired down to 8 of which 5 are female and one nice Chem smelling male, the other two males will be tossed. The biggest seedlings I have ever seen I just popped, 12 for 12 from a pack of the Fat Cherry X OMG, in two weeks they are about 6 inches tall and bigger than my hand in width. These I think will go into 2 gallon pots soon.


That's great, good for you. One thing though, you didn't make F2's, you made some F1 IBL (inbreed line) seeds of BBHP. One of Bodhi's original parents plants would need to be involved to make F2's. Enjoy your seeds.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 18, 2018)

Bad Karma said:


> That's great, good for you. One thing though, you didn't make F2's, you made some F1 IBL (inbreed line) seeds of BBHP. One of Bodhi's original parents plants would need to be involved to make F2's. Enjoy your seeds.


No. Crossing an offspring back to a parent is a backcross. F2 is crossing F1 siblings. F2 also shows more phenotypic variation than your typical F1 because you’re getting complete rearrangement of genotypes. 

Inbred lines can be made multiple ways, backcrossing (like C99), open pollination or crossing within successive filial generations. All IBL really means is that it has undergone multiple generations of breeding in attempt to stabilize phenotypes.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 18, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> No. Crossing an offspring back to a parent is a backcross. F2 is crossing F1 siblings. F2 also shows more phenotypic variation than your typical F1 because you’re getting complete rearrangement of genotypes.
> 
> Inbred lines can be made multiple ways, backcrossing (like C99), open pollination or crossing within successive filial generations. All IBL really means is that it has undergone multiple generations of breeding in attempt to stabilize phenotypes.


When you use an offspring to breed back to its parent is this considered an IX or BX?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> When you use an offspring to breed back to its parent is this considered an IX or BX?


Honestly, I have no idea what an incross is supposed to be. In biology, a backcross is an offspring bred back to a parent, but incross isn’t a commonly used term like that. 

Cannarado’s Sunset Sherbet IX is Gelato x SS. So it could’ve just as easily been called Sunset Sherbet bx1. Top Dawg has some IX strains that are siblings crossed to each other. Far as I can tell, IX just refers to crosses between closely related plants.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 18, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> No. Crossing an offspring back to a parent is a backcross. F2 is crossing F1 siblings.


I'm sorry JB, but this info is incorrect. The finial generations do not move forward without one of the parents (P1 & P2) being involved in the mix. Backcrossing (BX) is how it happens because you're trying to lock down specific traits from said parents.

P1xF1 = F2
P2xF1 = F2
F1xP1 = F2
F1xP2 = F2

F1xF1 = F1 IBL


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 18, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Honestly, I have no idea what an incross is supposed to be. In biology, a backcross is an offspring bred back to a parent, but incross isn’t a commonly used term like that.
> 
> Cannarado’s Sunset Sherbet IX is Gelato x SS. So it could’ve just as easily been called Sunset Sherbet bx1. Top Dawg has some IX strains that are siblings crossed to each other. Far as I can tell, IX just refers to crosses between closely related plants.


Thank you. That's about as far as I got with info too.


----------



## shellback1 (Jun 18, 2018)

I really don't know what to call the seeds I made. I do know that they came from siblings. I've only done this twice. Once with Lotus Larry and then the BBHP. I have since popped 5 of each batch to check the germ rate and see what happens during the breeding process.First, I got 2 female Lotus Larrys, took all the way through flower. Neither one was in anyway like the two parents. One of the new Larrys has an old time stoners high that makes you want to listen to music an get the ol' lady in bed. If the original was like this it would still be around. The BBHP seeds yielded the same result, two females. If you were to look inside the grow room and I said to you, "those are sisters", you would think I was loosing my mind. Both are bigger than the parents in width and height the buds are different on both plants. Haven't chopped the homemade BBhp as of yet. One is 65 days the other 43.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 18, 2018)

Bad Karma said:


> That's great, good for you. One thing though, you didn't make F2's, you made some F1 IBL (inbreed line) seeds of BBHP. One of Bodhi's original parents plants would need to be involved to make F2's. Enjoy your seeds.


What???


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 18, 2018)

shellback1 said:


> I really don't know what to call the seeds I made. I do know that they came from siblings. I've only done this twice. Once with Lotus Larry and then the BBHP. I have since popped 5 of each batch to check the germ rate and see what happens during the breeding process.First, I got 2 female Lotus Larrys, took all the way through flower. Neither one was in anyway like the two parents. One of the new Larrys has an old time stoners high that makes you want to listen to music an get the ol' lady in bed. If the original was like this it would still be around. The BBHP seeds yielded the same result, two females. If you were to look inside the grow room and I said to you, "those are sisters", you would think I was loosing my mind. Both are bigger than the parents in width and height the buds are different on both plants. Haven't chopped the homemade BBhp as of yet. One is 65 days the other 43.


You can call the seeds ya made BBHP F2 select.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 18, 2018)

Bad Karma said:


> I'm sorry JB, but this info is incorrect. The finial generations do not move forward without one of the parents (P1 & P2) being involved in the mix. Backcrossing (BX) is how it happens because you're trying to lock down specific traits from said parents.
> 
> P1xF1 = F2
> P2xF1 = F2
> ...


Just google “second filial generation”, cuz you’re wrong.


----------



## elkamino (Jun 19, 2018)

Lotta text up in ear so here’s some BBHP for reference


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jun 19, 2018)

Gogi OG. Week 6. She's got some legs on her!!!


----------



## MojoRizing (Jun 19, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4152991 View attachment 4152992 Lotta text up in ear so here’s some BBHP for reference


Fucking stellar!!!!! Well done.


----------



## Tstat (Jun 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> When you use an offspring to breed back to its parent is this considered an IX or BX?


What about F5s? This article says:
“A F5 will have little variance, very uniform, and very similar to the parent line.”

I’m trying to purchase some A11 and may have a chance to grab some f5s...


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 19, 2018)

Tstat said:


> What about F5s? This article says:
> “A F5 will have little variance, very uniform, and very similar to the parent line.”
> 
> I’m trying to purchase some A11 and may have a chance to grab some f5s...


F5s have undergone further breedings between siblings. 

F2 x F2 = F3 and so on. If the breeding stock was selected well they should be fairly stable in their phenotypes. If they’re coming from Bodhi’s A11 stock they should be really good. I’ve only heard good things about his A11.


----------



## Tstat (Jun 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> If they’re coming from Bodhi’s A11 stock they should be really good. I’ve only heard good things about his A11.


Yea, man. Many years ago I bought a pack, based on nothing but the description. I had no ideas about Bodhi seeds, but it was amazing. I grew a ton of it, but it was sadly lost. I don’t remember why, lol. I’ve been searching ever since. I tried a pack from another breeder and it was not the same. It grew tight buds that finished fast, with a nice balanced high and great taste...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> F5s have undergone further breedings between siblings.
> 
> F2 x F2 = F3 and so on. If the breeding stock was selected well they should be fairly stable in their phenotypes. If they’re coming from Bodhi’s A11 stock they should be really good. I’ve only heard good things about his A11.


I am envious of everyone who has it ;\ had no money to stock up at the time. Suck he pulled Brothers Grimm original stock only for Brothers Grimm to put up beans that are not the originals and nothing like them. Pretty shitty imo. Make a new fucking company no one gives a shit about your name imo.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jun 19, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I am envious of everyone who has it ;\ had no money to stock up at the time. Suck he pulled Brothers Grimm original stock only for Brothers Grimm to put up beans that are not the originals and nothing like them. Pretty shitty imo. Make a new fucking company no one gives a shit about your name imo.


Are you sure their not the same parents? I’ve heard multiple pod casts where he says he has the original parents for the Cindy. Not sure about other stuff but most of his lines are Cindy I thought


----------



## elkamino (Jun 19, 2018)

Space Monkey starting to frost up


----------



## SMT69 (Jun 20, 2018)

Luv your photos man


----------



## Tstat (Jun 20, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> only for Brothers Grimm to put up beans that are not the originals and nothing like them. Pretty shitty imo.


Yea, that’s hat I bought and it was nothing like B’s version!


----------



## Rootsgalore (Jun 20, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Happy to say I was able to get my SSDD to harvest on day59(thanks to @elkamino on a great tip that he was possibly going to harvest @58 days.i'm very happy with the potency and taste) found a couple nanners at exactly week5 but @Nu-Be talked me through my panic lol.my favorite bodhi strain so far(only grown out cocoon and goji) it was a tough grow for me.I probably underfed and ssdd might be a little advanced for my indoor hand,but I'm definitely going to run again.i actually have another ssdd in veg that was started the same time as the one I just harvested.my cloning game needs work.i am just seeing roots on a cutting I took 4 weeks ago!! I know something is not right with that,but I'm thrilled I may get to run another ssdd pheno in a couple months.
> This thread is one of my favorite threads on riu.so much valuable info from some of the best growers on this site.thanks to all of you for sharing your info.
> SSDD @ 2 week cure
> View attachment 4152071


Surely that’s got to be your environment but also certain strains take a long time to root but not 4 weeks? 17days is the longest I had to wait and they were dvg humble pie.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 20, 2018)

My clone game has been way off lately too. I've chalked it up to either a pathogen or the warmer weather from the seasonal change...or both.
I had to break out my aero cloner just to make sure I don't fall too far out of rotation with everything. I cant recall the last time I had this much trouble. 
I know this isn't the appropriate thread but I trust the growers in here far more than any where else on the forums
So....I'm open to any tips, solutions, gels, sprays...anything! 

TIA


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jun 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> My clone game has been way off lately too. I've chalked it up to either a pathogen or the warmer weather from the seasonal change...or both.
> I had to break out my aero cloner just to make sure I don't fall too far out of rotation with everything. I cant recall the last time I had this much trouble.
> I know this isn't the appropriate thread but I trust the growers in here far more than any where else on the forums
> So....I'm open to any tips, solutions, gels, sprays...anything!
> ...


I had issues as well and went to rapid rooters . Soak rapid rooters in Life by rx green solutions as well as the cuts when cut from momma , cut the 45 on bottom dip in rooting gel and into the rapid rooters just don’t push the end all the way to the bottom of rooter or the end will rot. DONT WRING OUT THE ROOTER and Don’t put water in the tray! Lol learned the hard way. Mist once a day for 5 days and have roots in a week usually. Have to use a dome and a heat pad under the tray always increased strike rate. I had the botanicaire cloner and when summer came my game went from nearly 100% to like 60% now with rapid rooters and plain old tray dome and heat mat I’m back to pretty well everything. The life from rx green solutions is good shit and is a liquid so also can be used in aero cloners.


----------



## kaka420 (Jun 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> My clone game has been way off lately too. I've chalked it up to either a pathogen or the warmer weather from the seasonal change...or both.
> I had to break out my aero cloner just to make sure I don't fall too far out of rotation with everything. I cant recall the last time I had this much trouble.
> I know this isn't the appropriate thread but I trust the growers in here far more than any where else on the forums
> So....I'm open to any tips, solutions, gels, sprays...anything!
> ...



Use a larger rw cube 1.5 - 2 inch cube. Soak it, add a very small amount of food if you can. You can also add a scoop of Great White into the mix. Cut nice fresh plant tissue, small amount of purple clonex, and stick it. The larger cubes allow moisture to stick around usually until the clone pop roots. Occasionally I'll have to get the cube wet again. At that point it gets another light dose of food and definitely some Great White in the mix. 

I'd look at the mom side of things though. I'd be doing a flush, a feed, and then dose them hard with beneficials. Photosynthesis Plus and Nourish-L would be my choice for beneficials, just water them in the watering after feeding. That should get the girls back on track.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 20, 2018)

I love oasis root cubes (obviously due to size and being able to cut to right amounts and stand up straight easy), but rapid rooters and everything else getgrowin said is spot on. Really watch the temp swings during summer that is almost always when people start noticing a higher failure rate. I like to keepem domed for first 5 days.

http://www.greenhousemegastore.com/product/oasis-rootcubes-1in-3240_case/grow-media?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI_-HPuN_i2wIVRR-GCh01Ugv_EAQYASABEgIcMfD_BwE

Also =) https://autopot-usa.com/product/easy2propagate-complete-kit/


----------



## elkamino (Jun 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> had to break out my aero cloner


@Tangerine_ Why did you “have” to? Something against cloners?

That’s what I use, and get roots on 90+% within 10 days. Just a small, healthy branch, two or three nodes above the neoprene cuff, no hormones or nutes or bennies or aloe, just clean tap water. They stand tall with no dome or misting. If no roots in 10 days I’ll switch out the water. I’ve tried many other ways with lesser success, this just seems so easy i definitely will continue to use it!

Also a while back you mentioned a plant you grew (Space Cake maybe?) that sent out tons of skinny shoots when you topped it. Was it anything special? I’ll soon have a similarly-built Space Monkey as my last girl standing in flower with a month plus remaining. Odor wise She’s not as standout as her sister who’s done soon and structure wise definitely not a keeper. So I might throw in the towel on her as summer is busy in AK with lotsa visitors. Plus I’m well stocked.

Also... Does anyone know, Is there something in the Space Monkey lineage that’s long and lanky with long internode spacing, that might be showing here?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 20, 2018)

Seems about half of my F2 Monkeys are a bit lanky. Not seen a GG4 but there is Skunk and Thai in the mix so that is a possibility.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> My clone game has been way off lately too. I've chalked it up to either a pathogen or the warmer weather from the seasonal change...or both.
> I had to break out my aero cloner just to make sure I don't fall too far out of rotation with everything. I cant recall the last time I had this much trouble.
> I know this isn't the appropriate thread but I trust the growers in here far more than any where else on the forums
> So....I'm open to any tips, solutions, gels, sprays...anything!
> ...


IDK how it happened, but I topped one of my HAOGxSSDD's, well, both of them, and cloned both of the tops, and one had roots sticking every which way out of the pod in less than about 10 days. All I used was a Solo cup, Plastic sandwich baggie, rooting powder, and a jiffy pellet. The other one rooted like a day later. at least rooted through the pellet. I just sealed them up as well as I could, after trimming the fan leaves, and tucked them in the back of the veg tent. Never opened them, watered them again, anything. just set and forget, let them do their thing, and I got roots. Best cloning attempt for me so far. Maybe you're fucking with them too much? Thats my only guess. But you could be right on as well, with the temps and whatnot.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jun 20, 2018)

So my first batch of testers (TK x orgasmatron) popped but then all but 3 got eaten by a rodent and I emailed Bodhi to apologize. I just received this in the mailReally can't thank them enough they are the best people. I was not expecting two packs but I will find space. I also popped a pack of magenta hashplant a week or so ago so will be a fun summer.


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 20, 2018)

Seeds got eaten by a rodent..........

My dog ate my homework.......

The aliens did it............


----------



## Forte (Jun 20, 2018)

I need some suggestions... I only have space for 6 plants in my tent. I have 20 different strains. My plan is to grow 2 seeds of 3 different strains. I have a 4x4 area where i can veg some plants. How would you guys go about it if you were working with this kind of space? 

I want to try making some crosses as well.


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 20, 2018)

Forte said:


> I need some suggestions... I only have space for 6 plants in my tent. I have 20 different strains. My plan is to grow 2 seeds of 3 different strains. I have a 4x4 area where i can veg some plants. How would you guys go about it if you were working with this kind of space?
> 
> I want to try making some crosses as well.


20-6=14.....kill 14 plants. Problem solved...


----------



## Philip-O (Jun 20, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> 20-6=14.....kill 14 plants. Problem solved...





Forte said:


> I need some suggestions... I only have space for 6 plants in my tent. I have 20 different strains. My plan is to grow 2 seeds of 3 different strains. I have a 4x4 area where i can veg some plants. How would you guys go about it if you were working with this kind of space?
> 
> I want to try making some crosses as well.


If it´s a veg tent why do you only have space for 6 plants? No way in hell I´d kill 14 unsexed plants, specially when I can veg 10-20 plants to a decent size on a 4x4 (watch out that humidity/VPD). Next time probably think about this before popping the seeds? (not flaming, I´ve been there)


----------



## Forte (Jun 20, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> If it´s a veg tent why do you only have space for 6 plants? No way in hell I´d kill 14 unsexed plants, specially when I can veg 10-20 plants to a decent size on a 4x4 (watch out that humidity/VPD). Next time probably think about this before popping the seeds? (not flaming, I´ve been there)


I have nothing in my tent yet. Im germinating 3 different strains at the moment. I have 20 different strains of seeds that I havent popped.


----------



## Forte (Jun 20, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> 20-6=14.....kill 14 plants. Problem solved...


I have 20 different strains that I havent popped yet.


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 20, 2018)

Forte said:


> I have 20 different strains that I havent popped yet.


Well you don't have 20 different strains until you actually propagate and sex them...so all you currently have is a concept. Plant more seeds.....


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 20, 2018)

I have a pack of Apollo 11 Genius F3 ...any interest in me taking them to F4 select...or open??? I also have the F4 select as well.


----------



## Forte (Jun 20, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Well you don't have 20 different strains until you actually propagate and sex them...so all you currently have is a concept. Plant more seeds.....


20 different packs of seeds, my bad. What would you guys do if you were working with my kind of limited space? How many packs would you start off with?


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 21, 2018)

Forte said:


> 20 different packs of seeds, my bad. What would you guys do if you were working with my kind of limited space? How many packs would you start off with?


1-2, or a few seeds from each... It just depends what you are looking for.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 21, 2018)

Useful said:


> I have a pack of Apollo 11 Genius F3 ...any interest in me taking them to F4 select...or open??? I also have the F4 select as well.


Yes!


----------



## Tstat (Jun 21, 2018)

Useful said:


> I have a pack of Apollo 11 Genius F3


As I have been saying, I’m looking to get A11 back in my life!


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jun 21, 2018)

Forte said:


> I need some suggestions... I only have space for 6 plants in my tent. I have 20 different strains. My plan is to grow 2 seeds of 3 different strains. I have a 4x4 area where i can veg some plants. How would you guys go about it if you were working with this kind of space?
> 
> I want to try making some crosses as well.


Is this your first time growing? I know the excitement of wanting to have a wide variety for your stash, so I'd focus on that well before you try your hand at crossing. 

With roughly a 50/50 m/f ratio from regular seed, I'd pop 3 seeds each of 4 strains, for a total of 12 seeds. That will give you the best odds of getting a female for each strain without popping entire packs. Keep in mind that the market is flooded with F2 seeds created willy-nilly, so you may not find a plant that is as described.

At about a month in from seed, the plants should be ready to top. Create clones from the tops, and when they've rooted, plant them in your medium (I prefer soil) and wait a couple more days for them to recover from shock. At that point, I'd take one clone of each plant and put them into 12/12 in your tent, checking every day for pre-flowers. If you find a male, toss it along with the plant it came from. When you have all females, you will probably find you have more than 6 plants, so you'll either have to kill the rest off, or keep them in your veg area until the next grow.

It will likely take growing the plant out a few times before you can get it dialed in, which will give you time to hone the art of drying and curing the herb. Once you've got that down, you can tell which strains have your desired effect and start to think about making crosses.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 21, 2018)

Useful said:


> I have a pack of Apollo 11 Genius F3 ...any interest in me taking them to F4 select...or open??? I also have the F4 select as well.


Apollo 11 is one of the best highs I’ve had. It’s the happy, euphoric high I look for in varieties and that is lacking nowadays imo. Def worth it from a preservation standpoint at the very least..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 21, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> I had issues as well and went to rapid rooters . Soak rapid rooters in Life by rx green solutions as well as the cuts when cut from momma , cut the 45 on bottom dip in rooting gel and into the rapid rooters just don’t push the end all the way to the bottom of rooter or the end will rot. DONT WRING OUT THE ROOTER and Don’t put water in the tray! Lol learned the hard way. Mist once a day for 5 days and have roots in a week usually. Have to use a dome and a heat pad under the tray always increased strike rate. I had the botanicaire cloner and when summer came my game went from nearly 100% to like 60% now with rapid rooters and plain old tray dome and heat mat I’m back to pretty well everything. The life from rx green solutions is good shit and is a liquid so also can be used in aero cloners.


I've been using the Root Riot plugs. Basically the same peat plugs as Rapid Rooters. I've had 95% using this method with a vented dome. I just set em and forget em. In 7-10 days I'd have healthy white roots. I'd​ been using just aloe and RO water but I believe the temperature swings were the culprit. One day its 80F and humid as hell and the next its 40F with 30% humidity. These swings went on for a good 2-3wks. It can get really extreme here when the seasons change. 
I'll def. look into RX Green. I think I've used their cloning gel before.




kaka420 said:


> Use a larger rw cube 1.5 - 2 inch cube. Soak it, add a very small amount of food if you can. You can also add a scoop of Great White into the mix. Cut nice fresh plant tissue, small amount of purple clonex, and stick it. The larger cubes allow moisture to stick around usually until the clone pop roots. Occasionally I'll have to get the cube wet again. At that point it gets another light dose of food and definitely some Great White in the mix.
> 
> I'd look at the mom side of things though. I'd be doing a flush, a feed, and then dose them hard with beneficials. Photosynthesis Plus and Nourish-L would be my choice for beneficials, just water them in the watering after feeding. That should get the girls back on track.





40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I love oasis root cubes (obviously due to size and being able to cut to right amounts and stand up straight easy), but rapid rooters and everything else getgrowin said is spot on. Really watch the temp swings during summer that is almost always when people start noticing a higher failure rate. I like to keepem domed for first 5 days.
> 
> http://www.greenhousemegastore.com/product/oasis-rootcubes-1in-3240_case/grow-media?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI_-HPuN_i2wIVRR-GCh01Ugv_EAQYASABEgIcMfD_BwE
> 
> Also =) https://autopot-usa.com/product/easy2propagate-complete-kit/


I've nvr used the rockwool cubes but at this point I'll try anything.



elkamino said:


> @Tangerine_ Why did you “have” to? Something against cloners?
> 
> That’s what I use, and get roots on 90+% within 10 days. Just a small, healthy branch, two or three nodes above the neoprene cuff, no hormones or nutes or bennies or aloe, just clean tap water. They stand tall with no dome or misting. If no roots in 10 days I’ll switch out the water. I’ve tried many other ways with lesser success, this just seems so easy i definitely will continue to use it!
> 
> ...


Nope. Nothing against it at all. I actually love the aero cloner but mine only holds 24 cuttings and I can do 72 with the peat plugs in roughly the same amount of time give or take a day or two. Well...at least I _used_ to be able to. I know it sounds like a lot of cuttings but I've been popping a lot of seeds lately as well as keeping the males for F2s so I've been taking cuttings of everything and then culling as I go.
Like most, I've lost some amazing strains in the past so now I'm a stickler for cuttings and labelling everything. 
And in the summer I have a hard time keeping the water temps down in the aero cloner unless I remember to keep a fresh ice pack in it. I suppose I could always set in on the basement floor. That might work OK.

I think you'd like the Space Cake. I've nvr grown the Space Monkey but the Space Cake was really nice. Completely covered in frost and one of the better cookie crosses I've run. There's some pics of it in this thread somewhere. The terps were great but didn't wow me until they'd been in the jars for a couple wks. I tried upping the yield by topping it a couple of times and it didn't respond well at all. It could've been due to something else but I'll never know. I lost it right after that grow and didn't get a chance to run it again. I'm hoping it wasn't just a "one off" and the next round will give me something similar.

Its on my short list of packs I need to revisit. I might give the ttNL6 x Appy another go as well.


----------



## Forte (Jun 21, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Is this your first time growing? I know the excitement of wanting to have a wide variety for your stash, so I'd focus on that well before you try your hand at crossing.
> 
> With roughly a 50/50 m/f ratio from regular seed, I'd pop 3 seeds each of 4 strains, for a total of 12 seeds. That will give you the best odds of getting a female for each strain without popping entire packs. Keep in mind that the market is flooded with F2 seeds created willy-nilly, so you may not find a plant that is as described.
> 
> ...


This is the type of answer i was looking for thanks! Im use to growing with only clones, so it's my first time doing a grow with only seeds.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> And in the summer I have a hard time keeping the water temps down in the aero cloner unless I remember to keep a fresh ice pack in it. I suppose I could always set in on the basement floor. That might work OK.
> I


Yeah I used to have tons of issues with heat in the Aero cloner as well. Stuck a chiller on it and pretty much get 100% now. It takes a little longer but that's better than losing a whole batch when it gets too hot.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 21, 2018)

Forte said:


> I have 20 different strains that I havent popped yet.


So is your only space your 4x4, or do you have seperate veg and flower space? 

if its the former, my first suggestion is acquire more tents. 

just curious, why did you buy 20 packs before you've ever popped beans? What if you find out that bean popping isn't for you?


----------



## Shmozz (Jun 21, 2018)

Moderndayhippy said:


> So my first batch of testers (TK x orgasmatron) popped but then all but 3 got eaten by a rodent and I emailed Bodhi to apologize. I just received this in the mailView attachment 4153812Really can't thank them enough they are the best people. I was not expecting two packs but I will find space. I also popped a pack of magenta hashplant a week or so ago so will be a fun summer.


Look for the lemon pheno in that Legend x Wookie. It's real nice! The other pheno I had was kind of bland, but still pretty good smoke


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 21, 2018)

starflight guava around 21 days. Just starting to frost and stack up. Subtle fruity, chem scent. Easy plant thus far. 
These will be my first bodhi flowers.


----------



## McKringleberry (Jun 21, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> starflight guava around 21 days. Just starting to frost and stack up. Subtle fruity, chem scent. Easy plant thus far.View attachment 4154291 View attachment 4154292
> These will be my first bodhi flowers.


Looking real nice at day 21! Good work


----------



## McKringleberry (Jun 21, 2018)

Congo Kasmir X Gash testers...someone sprouted a friend:


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jun 22, 2018)

Got all 20 testers planted, the TK x Orgasmatron had 9 with tails already the legend x Wookie only had 4-5 so hopefully those will catch up. @Shmozz or anyone else do you know what the legend is in that cross? I originally assumed it was legend OG but I noticed on the list of testers is is labeled legend/respect x Wookie so that made me double think my assumption. Either way I am excited to try both of these out, still got 3 from my original pack of TK x Orgasmatron doing well outside so hoping to get a bunch of females really be able to do a full report.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've nvr used the rockwool cubes but at this point I'll try anything.


It's not rockwool just to be clear it is a custom foam like material. Very similar to rapid rooters but not organic or all natural. That is the only thing I do not like about them. I use them instead of rapid rooters based on shape and design only. If rapid rooters made the same configurations and design I would not use them because I would rather use an organic material. They work great though. Doing hundreds of clones or more at a time makes rapid rooters a serious pain for me.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 22, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It's not rockwool just to be clear it is a custom foam like material. Very similar to rapid rooters but not organic or all natural. That is the only thing I do not like about them. I use them instead of rapid rooters based on shape and design only. If rapid rooters made the same configurations and design I would not use them because I would rather use an organic material. They work great though. Doing hundreds of clones or more at a time makes rapid rooters a serious pain for me.


ahh ok. I read that too fast and assumed you were both referring to rockwool cubes. 

And on the upside, I checked a few peat plugs last night and bam! Roots! I had all but given up. Most of these I just started last weekend after tossing an entire tray of sickly dead cuttings. 
So its game on again


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jun 22, 2018)

What’s up guys, going to give some Bodhi stuff a go next run. Can anyone recommend me two strains to try that are currently available on GLG? 


I’m leaning towards the sunshine daydream plus one more at the moment but Dan be persuaded to try whatever. Not keen on super sleepy indicas, other that I’m open to any suggestions. Looking for people that have grown the packs they recommend 

Thanks


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 22, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> starflight guava around 21 days. Just starting to frost and stack up. Subtle fruity, chem scent. Easy plant thus far.View attachment 4154291 View attachment 4154292
> These will be my first bodhi flowers.


Lookin good John. I can definitely see the Stardawg "Guava" in those.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 22, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> Looking real nice at day 21! Good work


Thank you, kind sir. 


Tangerine_ said:


> Lookin good John. I can definitely see the Stardawg "Guava" in those.


Thanks tang. I was hoping you might say that. I probably wouldn't have popped these had I known my bubby was gonna go crazy on the gp auctions, this winter. Lots of stardawg in the vault, but I'm liking this one, so far.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm working on my cloning as well. What do I do when they start rooting in rockwool? Do I pull them out or do they go through the bottom? Appreciate the help.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jun 22, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> I'm working on my cloning as well. What do I do when they start rooting in rockwool? Do I pull them out or do they go through the bottom? Appreciate the help.


Just put the cube into the soil or whatever grow medium you're using.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 22, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Just put the cube into the soil or whatever grow medium you're using.


Wow that's cool sounds good.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jun 22, 2018)

Growitpondifarm said:


> What’s up guys, going to give some Bodhi stuff a go next run. Can anyone recommend me two strains to try that are currently available on GLG?
> 
> 
> I’m leaning towards the sunshine daydream plus one more at the moment but Dan be persuaded to try whatever. Not keen on super sleepy indicas, other that I’m open to any suggestions. Looking for people that have grown the packs they recommend
> ...


Sunshine Daydream - Definitely some keepers in here but oddly enough seemed to have more duds then most of the other Bodhi strains I have tried. So if you don't mind doing a little hunting there is gold in them thar hills. Look for the "butter" cut. Blueberry muffins terps with a warm blanket pain relief buzz. Seriously the best medical effects I have experienced from cannabis and well worth looking for.

Black Triangle - Some of the most potent stuff I have seen from Bodhi. Knocks your dick in the dirt. Most of my phenos leaned towards the hashplant side, which isn't neccessarily bad. Super nice bag appeal and off the charts potency. I think cuts of this from dispensaries in Cali are testing close to 30%. Terps seemed to be rubbery from the HP side. Not my favorite terp wise but looks and effect were great. 

Neroli 91 - Didn't find any keepers. Admittedly only ran 6 plants with 2 females so can't say I wasn't just bad luck. 

Mothers Milk - Gave some seeds to a friend to pop and his keeper had one of the most fun buzzes. Terps and bag appeal were unremarkable but he addmited it wasn't his best run. He gave me a cut and I will be running it in my garden to see what I can coax out of her. 

Those are the ones I saw available that I have personal knowledge of. I would say find anything left with the Appalachia dad. That fucker brings some fire to the party and any crosses he is a part of are limited and disappearing.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jun 22, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Sunshine Daydream - Definitely some keepers in here but oddly enough seemed to have more duds then most of the other Bodhi strains I have tried. So if you don't mind doing a little hunting there is gold in them thar hills. Look for the "butter" cut. Blueberry muffins terps with a warm blanket pain relief buzz. Seriously the best medical effects I have experienced from cannabis and well worth looking for.
> 
> Black Triangle - Some of the most potent stuff I have seen from Bodhi. Knocks your dick in the dirt. Most of my phenos leaned towards the hashplant side, which isn't neccessarily bad. Super nice bag appeal and off the charts potency. I think cuts of this from dispensaries in Cali are testing close to 30%. Terps seemed to be rubbery from the HP side. Not my favorite terp wise but looks and effect were great.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mojo! I’m tight on space so maybe will pass ssdd as i can only flower out 4 plants at a time, and typically like to have 2 of each strain per run so might not be able to give it the search needed. 

I’ll scoop a black triangle, sounds good to me!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 22, 2018)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Thanks Mojo! I’m tight on space so maybe will pass ssdd as i can only flower out 4 plants at a time, and typically like to have 2 of each strain per run so might not be able to give it the search needed.
> 
> I’ll scoop a black triangle, sounds good to me!


not knocking Black triangle or anything, but to me that sounds the most like what you were trying to avoid. Maybe I didnt read what he was saying correctly, but "knocking your dick in the dirt" to me usually means putting you on your ass staring into space for 20 minutes, usually what a strong indica does to me.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jun 22, 2018)

Yea looking at the genetics I’m assuming that’s what he meant. It’s cool I picked up that, mother’s milk and lemon Wookiee. 

Went with the chem 91JB x snow lotus cross for freebie. Psyched to try some Bodhi work.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 22, 2018)

My Black Triangle is definitely heavy on the indica side. She is my go to for insomnia.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 22, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Thank you, kind sir.
> 
> Thanks tang. I was hoping you might say that. I probably wouldn't have popped these had I known my bubby was gonna go crazy on the gp auctions, this winter. Lots of stardawg in the vault, but I'm liking this one, so far.


When I look at past pics of the Guava Ds I've grown out I see a striking resemblance to you SFG. I can even see a couple of those curved variegated leaves in your pics. 
I cant wait to see how these turn out for ya.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 22, 2018)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Yea looking at the genetics I’m assuming that’s what he meant. It’s cool I picked up that, mother’s milk and lemon Wookiee.
> 
> Went with the chem 91JB x snow lotus cross for freebie. Psyched to try some Bodhi work.


Yeah now that I know that I would totally pick it up too. I sometimes have a hard time sleepng, and I did find a strain that actually helped me stay asleep (Pyramid's "galaxy") If black triangle can do the same thing I'm all over it. I need a good kick in the brain sleep med. I have a wookie cross growing right now, Purple Wookie, and they've all getting fat, stinky, and resinous. I think you got a good selection right there!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 22, 2018)

Bingo pajama Purple wookie My ho’s ass 1
 Ass 2

We are on week 5 day 5 or something like that


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 22, 2018)

ugh those photos are awulf, sorry. my phone is broken, and i can get a new one after harvest.


----------



## Forte (Jun 22, 2018)

g


reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So is your only space your 4x4, or do you have seperate veg and flower space?
> 
> if its the former, my first suggestion is acquire more tents.
> 
> just curious, why did you buy 20 packs before you've ever popped beans? What if you find out that bean popping isn't for you?


My flowering tent is 5x5. My veg area is 4x4. Because I got tired of struggling to find clones in my area and want to start breeding.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 22, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Ohh me goodness. If you end up making f2's of these please, please let me know.


They’d be F5s FYI. Also I suggest making some F5s my buddy CO Grown aka Clankie made some that I have to a friend which he’s now running. Apollo 11 is an all time favorite. Great yields, flavor, quick flowering creative sativa effect... what’s not to like?!


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 22, 2018)

Tstat said:


> What about F5s? This article says:
> “A F5 will have little variance, very uniform, and very similar to the parent line.”
> 
> I’m trying to purchase some A11 and may have a chance to grab some f5s...


I can help you get some A11 F5s hit me up via PM or on instagram @theDankyBank


----------



## MojoRizing (Jun 23, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> I can help you get some A11 F5s hit me up via PM or on instagram @theDankyBank


Is Bodhi the one that brought those out to f4? What traits was he trying to isolate?


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 23, 2018)

My pack is an f4 open pollination. I will def share once I make some beans. Going to try and do at least 2 males and 2 females for an open pollination.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 23, 2018)

Fuckin love Apollo. Trying to get a genius x from a buddy. Miss it.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 23, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Is Bodhi the one that brought those out to f4? What traits was he trying to isolate?


Copy and pasted from the Bodhi Strain Guide thread (https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?threadid=287432):

• *Apollo 11g F3*
--
brothers grimm cindy and apollo family releases have always been a treasure trove for quick finishing indoor sativa dominant plants, some people even say the closest they have ever gotten to the holy grail. it seems like c99 has gotten alot of attention recently... and dont get me wrong, i love c99 for its big yeilds of zippy melony buds, but my real love is for the genius clone and her children a11 and a13. apollo 11 for me is much deeper, psychedelic, feminine, motivating mind fire... with beautiful frosty extraterrestrial buds, peach hairs, and the aroma of pineapple cheetos. this release is my selection twords the genius pheno, from fet of spice brothers selection twords the g pheno, from a large population of original brothers grimm a11 stock. i made these originally for myself to cross into the genius and a13 clones, but its such an amazing plant ive decided to get these out asap, share the love, and hope you get as much enjoyment as i have from her. look for the more bushy g phenos, some with atypical branching, great for scrog, nice yeilds, extreme bag appeal, extreme mind appeal..... beautiful stuff!!!!


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 23, 2018)

Damn, I need some Apollo in my life! Haha


----------



## Tstat (Jun 23, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Damn, I need some Apollo in my life! Haha


That’s what I’ve been saying! In fact, that description is exactly how I remember it. My son called it “drug dealer buds” because they were perfect...


----------



## MojoRizing (Jun 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Copy and pasted from the Bodhi Strain Guide thread (https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?threadid=287432):
> 
> • *Apollo 11g F3*
> --
> brothers grimm cindy and apollo family releases have always been a treasure trove for quick finishing indoor sativa dominant plants, some people even say the closest they have ever gotten to the holy grail. it seems like c99 has gotten alot of attention recently... and dont get me wrong, i love c99 for its big yeilds of zippy melony buds, but my real love is for the genius clone and her children a11 and a13. apollo 11 for me is much deeper, psychedelic, feminine, motivating mind fire... with beautiful frosty extraterrestrial buds, peach hairs, and the aroma of pineapple cheetos. this release is my selection twords the genius pheno, from fet of spice brothers selection twords the g pheno, from a large population of original brothers grimm a11 stock. i made these originally for myself to cross into the genius and a13 clones, but its such an amazing plant ive decided to get these out asap, share the love, and hope you get as much enjoyment as i have from her. look for the more bushy g phenos, some with atypical branching, great for scrog, nice yeilds, extreme bag appeal, extreme mind appeal..... beautiful stuff!!!!


Thank you sir!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 23, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Thank you sir!


Pineapple Cheetos...damn, I can practically smell it.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 23, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> They’d be F5s FYI. Also I suggest making some F5s my buddy CO Grown aka Clankie made some that I have to a friend which he’s now running. Apollo 11 is an all time favorite. Great yields, flavor, quick flowering creative sativa effect... what’s not to like?!



I was referring to the Pagoda,, (Apollo 11 genius X Appalachia ),
But some Apollo f5's would be nice also...


----------



## McKringleberry (Jun 23, 2018)

Growitpondifarm said:


> What’s up guys, going to give some Bodhi stuff a go next run. Can anyone recommend me two strains to try that are currently available on GLG?
> 
> 
> I’m leaning towards the sunshine daydream plus one more at the moment but Dan be persuaded to try whatever. Not keen on super sleepy indicas, other that I’m open to any suggestions. Looking for people that have grown the packs they recommend
> ...


I always recommend Love Triangle. Even if you don't plan to pop the pack now, you might want to snag a pack for future poppin'. The SL make is gone so these won't be made any longer. Excellent stuff on the LT! Orange Cream Soda pheno is smooth, delicious and common in a single pack.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jun 24, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> I always recommend Love Triangle. Even if you don't plan to pop the pack now, you might want to snag a pack for future poppin'. The SL make is gone so these won't be made any longer. Excellent stuff on the LT! Orange Cream Soda pheno is smooth, delicious and common in a single pack.


Would you happen to have any pics kind sir?


----------



## McKringleberry (Jun 24, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Would you happen to have any pics kind sir?


I dug up one pic months ago and posted to I C Mag. There were other pics of LT in their Bodhi thread, but you'll have to do a little digging to find them. go back a few months, Feb- April, in your search.


----------



## McKringleberry (Jun 24, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Would you happen to have any pics kind sir?


if it helps, LT grows tall and lanky -OG style colas. Great producer, the most intense orange-cream scent with beautiful rock-hard buds. Others that have grown this pheno show slightly larger, fatter buds than the one I grew. They all said the same thing, though, Orange Cream Soda with incredibly smooth smoke in 9 weeks on the money.


----------



## toomp (Jun 25, 2018)

Anybody give breakdown on structure or height? This info should be available


----------



## cobber (Jun 25, 2018)

silly question but im am a newb amd there are almost 2k pages hear where do u guys get bodhi packs from


----------



## hillbill (Jun 25, 2018)

Day 52 and at 4 Space Monkey f2 will be chopped with amber trichs at about 15-20% and few clear. The amber turn has been only a couple days. The 2 lankier more Sativa plants are showing more fade to yellow and grape. Also some beginnings of foxtailing. Nice bud to stem and leaf ratio. Nugs on all are a bit more long than round on the Sativa leaners and all buds are very white looking.

All are very sticky with strong lemon smells along with fresh bakery goodness. Also a volatile eye burning up close. Sativa types look above average in size with the Indica smaller with thick dark leaves and barely enough branch to train.

Two confirmed Sour Butter x g13HP girls very early and looking great.


----------



## Philip-O (Jun 25, 2018)

cobber said:


> silly question but im am a newb amd there are almost 2k pages hear where do u guys get bodhi packs from


LOL. Try Great Lakes Genetics (https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com). Straight up people, good service, and probably the best Bodhi strains/freebies selection.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 25, 2018)

My fave Ancient OG from current hunt somewhere between week 2-3. Stinkiest girl in the room and trich production is booming pretty early... Very Sativa I think she’ll go 10-11 weeks but she shall see.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 25, 2018)

Upon chopping the Monkey F2s gave a gasp of lavender and English Leather after shave along with lemon and bakery! As sticky plants as I have handled, some of the tie downs are coated on the ends and even the stems are very tacky. In the drying closet with gentile air movement. Only leaves with visible stems cut. Gonna have to meet deliveries up on the road for a few days.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 25, 2018)

How long have y’all ASSes gone for in the past? Thought I’d start seeing some hairs turn here on week 6 but still all white so far. Bulking up something fierce though.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 25, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Upon chopping the Monkey F2s gave a gasp of lavender and English Leather after shave along with lemon and bakery! As sticky plants as I have handled, some of the tie downs are coated on the ends and even the stems are very tacky. In the drying closet with gentile air movement. Only leaves with visible stems cut. Gonna have to meet deliveries up on the road for a few days.


Are these your 7 week monkeys? 

Edit: saw your above post, just a few days past 7 weeks, hot damn!


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey guys,I have a question for all of you.when something is recommended for outdoors is it because it's prone to throw nanners? I have a couple of purple urkels in veg I believe is not recommended for indoor.(cant find that strain on glg anymore) I was planning on going outside with them,but I may skip outdoor this season.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 25, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Are these your 7 week monkeys?
> 
> Edit: saw your above post, just a few days past 7 weeks, hot damn!


These 4 chopped at 52 days with virtually no new pistils and praying leaves on all. When amber trich are visible In every scope shot and go much more than 10% it is time at my house. Seems most like 7 to 8 weeks. Probably my favorite right now with Copper Chem and Peak Northern Skunk.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 25, 2018)

Been 10/14 for a year with very intense coverage with white COBs mostly and that seems to speed things up a few days, 2-4 days I would say.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 25, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Hey guys,I have a question for all of you.when something is recommended for outdoors is it because it's prone to throw nanners? I have a couple of purple urkels in veg I believe is not recommended for indoor.(cant find that strain on glg anymore) I was planning on going outside with them,but I may skip outdoor this season.


Do you mean Purple Lotus? Yeah it’s an outdoor only strain apparently.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 25, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> Do you mean Purple Lotus? Yeah it’s an outdoor only strain apparently.


Damn bro,I gotta get in the fridge and check my pack.pretty sure it's purple urkle.ima check


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 25, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Damn bro,I gotta get in the fridge and check my pack.pretty sure it's purple urkle.ima check


Purple Urkle isn’t a Bodhi strain. He did use it in the Fantasy Island and Purple Lotus though.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jun 25, 2018)

Purple Urkle is a clone and I believe MaddFarmer is probably the best source of Purple Urkle genetics but does not offer any s1’s or any other Purpke Urkle seed options. He does offer lines with purple Urkle in them though, and appears to know his shit and work his lines well.


I have my eye on his purple rarity

With that being said I’m sure Bodhi was using the real cut of purple Urkle for whatever lines claim to have it.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 25, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Damn bro,I gotta get in the fridge and check my pack.pretty sure it's purple urkle.ima check


Purple Urkle is a clone only. It’s definitely an Urkle cross.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 25, 2018)

I'll have to do some research.now just realizing it was a freebie option. I'm pretty sure this strain is outdoor only.it's a really nice structured plant.grew a couple outdoors last year but mold/mildew got to em.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 25, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> I'll have to do some research.now just realizing it was a freebie option. I'm pretty sure this strain is outdoor only.it's a really nice structured plant.grew a couple outdoors last year but mold/mildew got to em.
> View attachment 4155905


That is Purple Lotus


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 25, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> That is Purple Lotus


Right on man,thank you.hard for me to keep up.
Front two are the purple lotus'
Germed two seeds,got two f.may have to throw them in a couple 20g bags real quick for the outdoor season.



Edit
Sorry about the double pic.not even gonna try and fix it.i'll f it up more


----------



## elkamino (Jun 25, 2018)

Space Monkey with F2s. Seeds are ready but another week or two on the flowers, which currently smell of sweet n fruity Vic’s Vaporub. I’m eager to see how this smell cures out, it’s definitely different


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 26, 2018)

Grandma's Hp
 
Cherry Queen


----------



## Nu-Be (Jun 26, 2018)

A few treasure hunter's packs of Dank Sinatra F2 have gone out to the #payitforward group and #circleofsharing folks. Should see some of them getting popped soon. Plenty left after these are gifted. 

 

For anyone who didn't hit me up, @Useful is gonna have freebie 5pks of them attached to his next round off beans made using a bodhi DBHP male.



Useful said:


> I reckon I should mention this as well...HAOG, Chem 91 Joe Brand, Carnage OG, and possibly something else...is gonna get hit with the Dragons Blood Hashplant male. When the seeds are ready, there will be a 5 pack of Dank Sinatra F2 open pollination attached to every pack as a freebie. The Dank Sinatra F2's have been made and gifted by my friend Nu-Be.


@Al Yamoni mine also had a bunch of twins and other odd-shaped beans. Those go in the keeper pile.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 26, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> A few treasure hunter's packs of Dank Sinatra F2 have gone out to the #payitforward group and #circleofsharing folks. Should see some of them getting popped soon. Plenty left after these are gifted.
> 
> View attachment 4156346
> 
> ...


Ya'll are some really cool, generous people and I'm glad you have created that community for yourselves.


----------



## GanjaSnake (Jun 26, 2018)

I think I'll just drop this here... Mango Hashplant right at 4wks. This is one of four I popped, one male, three females. This one is the least stretchy and 100x louder that the other two. Loud lemon pledge smell I cant get enough of. Still very early, but my mouth is watering.

Edit: All 3 girls are knocked up, and I have pollen saved to hit my Mass super skunk X hindu kush mom on the next run.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 26, 2018)

GanjaSnake said:


> I think I'll just drop this here... Mango Hashplant right at 4wks. This is one of four I popped, one male, three females. This one is the least stretchy and 100x louder that the other two. Loud lemon pledge smell I cant get enough of. Still very early, but my mouth is watering.
> 
> Edit: All 3 girls are knocked up, and I have pollen saved to hit my Mass super skunk X hindu kush mom on the next run.


Looking good Ganja! I was wanting to get some of those seeds. I'm glad to see that someone is growing it out. Keep us updated please


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 27, 2018)

GanjaSnake said:


> I think I'll just drop this here... Mango Hashplant right at 4wks. This is one of four I popped, one male, three females. This one is the least stretchy and 100x louder that the other two. Loud lemon pledge smell I cant get enough of. Still very early, but my mouth is watering.
> 
> Edit: All 3 girls are knocked up, and I have pollen saved to hit my Mass super skunk X hindu kush mom on the next run.


looks awesome. Hoping my MB/iraqi have that same lemon smell, I love it!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2018)

4 f2 Monkeys drying and I will move into paper bags in the flower tent so the Dankness is a bit less prevalent in the rest of the place! Getting very skunk and maybe lavender and definitely fuel. These were not that loud growing but are just getting their yahyahs out now!

2 nice strong Sour Butter x g13HP are early in flower and making pistils.


----------



## limonene (Jun 27, 2018)

Sunshine4 keeper smells of orange peel and gas


----------



## moundstomper (Jun 27, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 4 f2 Monkeys drying and I will move into paper bags in the flower tent so the Dankness is a bit less prevalent in the rest of the place! Getting very skunk and maybe lavender and definitely fuel. These were not that loud growing but are just getting their yahyahs out now!
> 
> 2 nice strong Sour Butter x g13HP are early in flower and making pistils.


Hillbilly you know we wanna hear bout the sbg13hp which way they leaning purple kush orbubba kush,g13hp?any stem rubs any taking on the sour d traits don't keep us in Spence


----------



## moundstomper (Jun 27, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Grandma's Hp
> View attachment 4156286
> Cherry Queen
> View attachment 4156287


That's Irene baby all day.lol


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2018)

2 weeks in flower and just a wildflower oe dandelion smell but not much yet. Very bushy and great for LST. The density of the buds was great on the first one I raised, rusty red pistils at the end and I think some purple. Recommend this one!


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 27, 2018)

moundstomper said:


> Hillbilly you know we wanna hear bout the sbg13hp which way they leaning purple kush orbubba kush,g13hp?any stem rubs any taking on the sour d traits don't keep us in Spence


Also curious. Grabbed a few packs of these for freebies over the ogkb x g13hp at glg. Hoping I made a good choice there


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 27, 2018)

Herer Hp. Found some aphids a couple weeks ago...those little fuckers can tear some shit up but after some pretty cheap organic treatment I feel like it's under control and the plants seem happy again.


----------



## toomp (Jun 27, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> That hazey one looks like my keeper. I had to run her about four separate runs, but she went from light and airy, to dense and sticky.
> 
> Definetly one of those plants that gets better as the mother matures. Plus it seems to settle into a set environment over time.
> 
> ...


Wierd. Hindu hash plant is rumored to be his strongest indica


----------



## MagicGenetics (Jun 27, 2018)

Hello fellow Bodhi heads, I hope you're all healthy and happy(and your grows are Bountiful). It seems as though my last 3 years with my first child being born just ripped by. I have barely had time to grow let alone see what epic stuff ya'll have had. The last tester I ran was Uplift she grew herself and went through a 100+ degree heatwave last summer in Murrieta CA. Back home in the 315 now love these Adirondak Mountains. I have a report and pics of her that will be coming up after this post. Awesome Orange funky terps solid chunky buds in excessive heat with bag appeal. That's the 3rd cross from the Snow Lotus dad I have ran the other 2 being Chem JB x SL and Juicy Fruit Thai x SL all sturdy strong plants with lovely varying highs. Recently grew out a whole pack of Phone Home and half a pack of Strawberry Sunshine and 6 SS4. Phone Home loved being topped I got 2/6 girls on the first half pack and popped the rest. She had epic solid colas and a strong effect. Strawberry Sunshine I only got 1/6 girls in the half pack. Kept one strong looking male and hit him to a branch on the lady and a branch on SS4. Got 5 Strawberry Sunshine beans and 6 Sunshine 4 beans from the Strawberry male. The Strawberry lady was just coated in frost and turned these beautiful colors. Epic Strawberry smoke with bag appeal for days gnarly end of the workday smoke took the edge off then if you kept smoking she laid down you to sleep. The SS4 lady was a clone from the momma I sexed then just left her in for fun. Grew strong main cola had a fruity funky taste. Sorry for the novel lol. I truly hope you are all in good spirits and well being. 1st pic is Uplift top nug, 2nd pic is Strawberry Sunshine, 3rd is a Uplift group shot.


----------



## moundstomper (Jun 28, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Also curious. Grabbed a few packs of these for freebies over the ogkb x g13hp at glg. Hoping I made a good choice there


You did! but selection is key.and wait till you get into the f2'sI.K. is hands down better than any clone of sour diesel being kept today pireod!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 28, 2018)

toomp said:


> Wierd. Hindu hash plant is rumored to be his strongest indica


Where’d you hear that?


----------



## shellback1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Out of a pack of Sour Butter I got 7 females. I could only grow out 5 the first go around, the other two were held back until later. One of the first 5 I flowered grew a single cola 14 inches long by 12 inches around in a 3 gallon pot. I will say the smell is basically the same on all plants ( I call it an OG smell). One of the first 5 turned purple, leaves and bud.The rest remained green until fade. The two other plants are totally different than the rest, one is tall with very narrow nodal spacing, the other is a bush that was topped early and often in veg. The smoke on the plants I've tried so far all have a earthy, hash flavor that stays on the tongue. The high is all top shelf, couple of hits will be good for a morning wakeup call, more in the evening will put you to bed. The plants are easy to grow. I used Roots Organic soil in 3 gallon pots. Fed with General Hydroponics Floro Nutes full strength then 1/2 strength, flushed at 30 days with distilled water, then resumed feeding until 60 days flushed and ph'd water, 6.30 until finish, 10% amber. All went 70 to 75 days. The hard part is picking the keeper. If you have the space to pop a whole pack I urge you to do so, pheno hunting at it's best, and it was a freebie.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 28, 2018)

toomp said:


> Wierd. Hindu hash plant is rumored to be his strongest indica


I’ve heard his Black Triangle and Dank Sinatra were his strongest indicas.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jun 28, 2018)

The keeper strawberry milk x sunshine daydream from my last grow. Smells are sour milk, ambrosia, and strawberries. Kind of smells like throwing up fruit punch to be honest! haha Really nice mellow, forgetful, high from this one.


And the Jabba's Stash keeper pheno. This has a lot of potential. Very strong sweet berry candy smell and flavor backed but a nuttiness that is quite unique. Didn't get very much light, but this could be a HUGE yielder in the right conditions. Colas stacked top to bottom.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 28, 2018)

Any recommendations for an anxiety sufferer guys?


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jun 28, 2018)

Anyone grown out the chem 91 JB X Snow Lotus freebie? I opted for it in my last order as my freebie, anything with chem 91 in it has to have potential for some heat.


----------



## Strudelheim (Jun 28, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Any recommendations for an anxiety sufferer guys?


Yeah finding an anti anxiety streain would be greaty, so far most strains give me more or less anxiety it seems like a negatie aspect that you need to overcome and then reap the benefits of the other aspects of the high. But to have a strain that actually not only has no anxiety but also reduces pre smoke anxiety would be a real gem.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 28, 2018)

I know I sound like a broken record but SSDD works really well for anxiety and pain relief.


----------



## moundstomper (Jun 28, 2018)

shellback1 said:


> Out of a pack of Sour Butter I got 7 females. I could only grow out 5 the first go around, the other two were held back until later. One of the first 5 I flowered grew a single cola 14 inches long by 12 inches around in a 3 gallon pot. I will say the smell is basically the same on all plants ( I call it an OG smell). One of the first 5 turned purple, leaves and bud.The rest remained green until fade. The two other plants are totally different than the rest, one is tall with very narrow nodal spacing, the other is a bush that was topped early and often in veg. The smoke on the plants I've tried so far all have a earthy, hash flavor that stays on the tongue. The high is all top shelf, couple of hits will be good for a morning wakeup call, more in the evening will put you to bed. The plants are easy to grow. I used Roots Organic soil in 3 gallon pots. Fed with General Hydroponics Floro Nutes full strength then 1/2 strength, flushed at 30 days with distilled water, then resumed feeding until 60 days flushed and ph'd water, 6.30 until finish, 10% amber. All went 70 to 75 days. The hard part is picking the keeper. If you have the space to pop a whole pack I urge you to do so, pheno hunting at it's best, and it was a freebie.





shellback1 said:


> Out of a pack of Sour Butter I got 7 females. I could only grow out 5 the first go around, the other two were held back until later. One of the first 5 I flowered grew a single cola 14 inches long by 12 inches around in a 3 gallon pot. I will say the smell is basically the same on all plants ( I call it an OG smell). One of the first 5 turned purple, leaves and bud.The rest remained green until fade. The two other plants are totally different than the rest, one is tall with very narrow nodal spacing, the other is a bush that was topped early and often in veg. The smoke on the plants I've tried so far all have a earthy, hash flavor that stays on the tongue. The high is all top shelf, couple of hits will be good for a morning wakeup call, more in the evening will put you to bed. The plants are easy to grow. I used Roots Organic soil in 3 gallon pots. Fed with General Hydroponics Floro Nutes full strength then 1/2 strength, flushed at 30 days with distilled water, then resumed feeding until 60 days flushed and ph'd water, 6.30 until finish, 10% amber. All went 70 to 75 days. The hard part is picking the keeper. If you have the space to pop a whole pack I urge you to do so, pheno hunting at it's best, and it was a freebie.


Seems like yours leaned towards the bubba side and the purple ones leaned towards the sr71 side be patient and don't mess up the cure that's when you'll know what I'm talking about truly epic!


----------



## toomp (Jun 28, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> I’ve heard his Black Triangle and Dank Sinatra were his strongest indicas.


You tried them?


----------



## toomp (Jun 28, 2018)

shellback1 said:


> Out of a pack of Sour Butter I got 7 females. I could only grow out 5 the first go around, the other two were held back until later. One of the first 5 I flowered grew a single cola 14 inches long by 12 inches around in a 3 gallon pot. I will say the smell is basically the same on all plants ( I call it an OG smell). One of the first 5 turned purple, leaves and bud.The rest remained green until fade. The two other plants are totally different than the rest, one is tall with very narrow nodal spacing, the other is a bush that was topped early and often in veg. The smoke on the plants I've tried so far all have a earthy, hash flavor that stays on the tongue. The high is all top shelf, couple of hits will be good for a morning wakeup call, more in the evening will put you to bed. The plants are easy to grow. I used Roots Organic soil in 3 gallon pots. Fed with General Hydroponics Floro Nutes full strength then 1/2 strength, flushed at 30 days with distilled water, then resumed feeding until 60 days flushed and ph'd water, 6.30 until finish, 10% amber. All went 70 to 75 days. The hard part is picking the keeper. If you have the space to pop a whole pack I urge you to do so, pheno hunting at it's best, and it was a freebie.


Damn. You got pics


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 28, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> The keeper strawberry milk x sunshine daydream from my last grow. Smells are sour milk, ambrosia, and strawberries. Kind of smells like throwing up fruit punch to be honest! haha Really nice mellow, forgetful, high from this one.View attachment 4157239
> 
> 
> And the Jabba's Stash keeper pheno. This has a lot of potential. Very strong sweet berry candy smell and flavor backed but a nuttiness that is quite unique. Didn't get very much light, but this could be a HUGE yielder in the right conditions. Colas stacked top to bottom.
> View attachment 4157240


Damn, I'd love to try that strawberry milk ssdd. Also, what material is your ring? It looks awesome and I could use a new band.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 28, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Herer Hp. Found some aphids a couple weeks ago...those little fuckers can tear some shit up but after some pretty cheap organic treatment I feel like it's under control and the plants seem happy again.
> View attachment 4156832


I had a bit of a bug problem too when I first moved in. White flies were fucking my shit and neem did dick to help. Finally got some spinosad and got rid of those fuckers.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 28, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> A few treasure hunter's packs of Dank Sinatra F2 have gone out to the #payitforward group and #circleofsharing folks. Should see some of them getting popped soon. Plenty left after these are gifted.
> 
> View attachment 4156346
> 
> ...


tickets. Sup Bro long time no talk to. How have u been.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jun 28, 2018)

anyone have recommendations for something to use to get rid of mites at 3 weeks into flower?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 28, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> anyone have recommendations for something to use to get rid of mites at 3 weeks into flower?


Its pushing it but u can use spinosad I believe


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 28, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> anyone have recommendations for something to use to get rid of mites at 3 weeks into flower?


I've had good results with Green Cleaner
https://www.amazon.com/Green-Cleaner-Natural-Whitefly-concentrate/dp/B01J37ELLO/ref=asc_df_B01J37ELLO/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=167116476898&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=5833619110549565399&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9002711&hvtargid=pla-309961194181&psc=1

My son brought home a basil plant from the supermarket and that damn thing was infested. I had it in my bay window where I just happen to have 2 plants I was trying to photograph. 
As soon as I noticed the mites on the basil I chucked it and sprayed down the other two plants every 3 days for 2 wks while they were in a make shift quarantine tent. I was really fortunate to catch it before they'd started to lay eggs.

Once they start breeding on your plants you need to use a multiple product approach. 
Floramite and then intervals of Green Cleaner and something like Nuke Em so they don't become resistant. This seems to be the only way to break the cycle and truly eradicate them. I'm not sure about using Floramite in flower though. Maybe someone else can chime in with more experience?


----------



## Chef420 (Jun 28, 2018)

Dr. Zymes you can use right through flower if you have to. Citric acid based.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 28, 2018)

I've used just plain neem oil with success a couple different time but that is a long and tiring road. Spraying bigger plants every 2-3 days for at least 3 weeks and then dipping smaller plants and clones on the same schedule. Then I bombed the room with a TR bomb. 

But you always run the chance of mites building resistance but I didn't encounter that with my battles. Now a days I avoid clones from people whom I can't trust not to have pest and no outside plants near the weed plants.


----------



## SFnone (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi all, I will be running two Bodhi testers, Pinesoul x Orgasmatron, and SSH x Purple Unicorn F3.
I will also be growing Strawberry Sunshine, Archive seeds Sour D x Memory Loss, Top Dawg 3 Chems 2.0, NL/Haze, and Sour D x Vortex. Will post updates and comparisons along the way. So far, all seeds planted have sprouted and are looking good.
would post pictures, but can't seem to get it to work... sorry


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 29, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Its pushing it but u can use spinosad I believe


Some people say spinosad doesn't work on mites, but it works on contact for mites. I've used up to 4ml in 400ml of water which I think may be roughly 1/2 dosage per gallon. I've done it up to 3 weeks in flower and it is cutting it close.

I usually concentrate most of my pesticide on the undersides of the leaves too, that seems to make a huge difference.

Edit: I've also fed my clones with spinosad in early veg, attempting a more systemic approach, and I usually try to only spray them once when they are flipped to flower, but when you got bugs sometimes you have to just Duke it out a little bit with them.

Edit edit: correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe I read some where that mammals don't have the receptor that spinosad impacts in invertebrates.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 29, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Grandma's Hp
> View attachment 4156286
> Cherry Queen
> View attachment 4156287


Love those plants .super healthy. Great job matey


----------



## redzi (Jun 29, 2018)

Sevin dust, just pour a small mound of it all around your plant area. Another prevention is to take any house cats for a one way ride.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 29, 2018)

limonene said:


> View attachment 4156703 Sunshine4 keeper smells of orange peel and gas


Love the frost on it.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 29, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> A few treasure hunter's packs of Dank Sinatra F2 have gone out to the #payitforward group and #circleofsharing folks. Should see some of them getting popped soon. Plenty left after these are gifted.
> 
> View attachment 4156346
> 
> ...


Gday matey. Do your seeds ever make there way to Australia ? I've made a few outdoor strains and sent them to america ,Africa,england ,and Ireland.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 29, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Some people say spinosad doesn't work on mites, but it works on contact for mites. I've used up to 4ml in 400ml of water which I think may be roughly 1/2 dosage per gallon. I've done it up to 3 weeks in flower and it is cutting it close.
> 
> I usually concentrate most of my pesticide on the undersides of the leaves too, that seems to make a huge difference.
> 
> ...


Spinosad has a low toxicity rating for mammals.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 29, 2018)

redzi said:


> Sevin dust, just pour a small mound of it all around your plant area. *Another prevention is to take any house cats for a one way ride*.



Nooooo. Not my kitties


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 29, 2018)

You guys should get Cedarcide oil. It is amazing for all things pheromone driven like mites, fleas, ticks, mosquitos and so on. It is plant safe and 100% natural. Between Neem oil/dish soap and Cedarcide you shouldn't need anything else for mites and the like IMHO.

https://www.cedarcide.com/?afmc=3q&utm_campaign=3q&utm_source=leaddyno&utm_medium=affiliate


----------



## MojoRizing (Jun 29, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> You guys should get Cedarcide oil. It is amazing for all things pheromone driven like mites, fleas, ticks, mosquitos and so on. It is plant safe and 100% natural. Between Neem oil/dish soap and Cedarcide you shouldn't need anything else for mites and the like IMHO.
> 
> https://www.cedarcide.com/?afmc=3q&utm_campaign=3q&utm_source=leaddyno&utm_medium=affiliate


Can it be used in flower where bud sites have begun forming? This is my concern.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 29, 2018)

Chem D x SSDD Second round with this one and it still has that loud halitosis odor. There's something else too but I cant quite put my finger on it. 

 
Goji OG. This was the last female from my first pack. The cuttings from this one all died so its time to crack into my back up back.

A few different clones of the same female in various stages

 


 




And of course my favorite. SSDD


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 29, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> I'm working on my cloning as well. What do I do when they start rooting in rockwool? Do I pull them out or do they go through the bottom? Appreciate the help.


Once you see roots, it's mission accomplished. You can go ahead and toss em out at that point. 














ps: Your plants look amazing, bud.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 29, 2018)

Sampling Space Monkey f2 in the vapes and pipe. Stoney and invigorating also. Just tiny regrow buddette s from trimming lower buds at a couple weeks in. Chopped these at 52days and it seems about right. Extremely sticky buds that stick to anything and each o other. Pretty powerful! Mostly lemon/cedar and skunk smells and sweet hash exhale.

2 Sour Butter x G13HP 11 days in and making nice flowers already. Pulled some leaves and lemon/grapefruit smell (unexpected).


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 29, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Sampling Space Monkey f2 in the vapes and pipe. Stoney and invigorating also. Just tiny regrow buddette s from trimming lower buds at a couple weeks in. Chopped these at 52days and it seems about right. Extremely sticky buds that stick to anything and each o other. Pretty powerful! Mostly lemon/cedar and skunk smells and sweet hash exhale.
> 
> 2 Sour Butter x G13HP 11 days in and making nice flowers already. Pulled some leaves and lemon/grapefruit smell (unexpected).


I"m not a vaper at all, do you notice different tastes/effects when you vape it vs smoke it? I understand that vaping uses less bud, but that's not a huge concern to me.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 29, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I"m not a vaper at all, do you notice different tastes/effects when you vape it vs smoke it? I understand that vaping uses less bud, but that's not a huge concern to me.


High is clearer and less dry mouth for me. Does not cause coughing up of soot. It is a process however and it takes time on each draw to get a hit. And it will take several draws to consume bud which would yield a couple hits when cumbusted. As a result they are not quite as stealthy as one may think. Taste is dramatically improved. I smoke with a couple certain friends or on my way out for a quick slap in the face.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 29, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I"m not a vaper at all, do you notice different tastes/effects when you vape it vs smoke it? I understand that vaping uses less bud, but that's not a huge concern to me.


I almost exclusively vape. Still will occasionally roll a joint or blunt, but those are for special occasions. 

I find many benefits to vaping herb. It tastes way, way better. It’s much easier to notice the finer differences in tastes between strains. It’s much easier on the lungs, and if not vaping at an extremely high temperature, you’re nearly completely removing any carcinogen intake (I know smoking pot doesn’t carry even a fraction of the risks as tobacco). It smells far, far less than combusting. I can vape in another room, and as long as there is some air flow, ten minutes later nobody would know. It’s much more efficient bud usage. I will get much higher off of the same amount of bud than I will combusting. Finally, you can vape at different temperatures to customize the high to your needs. Due to differences in terpene vaporization temperatures, if you want a more uplifting high, go with lower temperatures. If you want a more sedating high, go with higher temperatures. 

Downsides to vaping, you generally need to take more hits to reach the same high. If you’re combusting, you can rip through a giant bong hit and get blasted (and if you’re me, cough your ass off for two minutes straight). That’s harder to do while vaporizing. Usually, your average 0.10-0.30g bowl will take about ~10 hits to finish off with your typical vaporizer. Due to this, some people think they can’t get as high from vaporizing. That really isn’t the case, it usually just takes more hits than they’re used to. There are some vaporizers that allow for extremely fast extraction and vaporization, but they’re more of a niche product.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 29, 2018)

Oh awesome, thanks y'all! Im gonna go research vapes now.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 29, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I almost exclusively vape. Still will occasionally roll a joint or blunt, but those are for special occasions.
> 
> I find many benefits to vaping herb. It tastes way, way better. It’s much easier to notice the finer differences in tastes between strains. It’s much easier on the lungs, and if not vaping at an extremely high temperature, you’re nearly completely removing any carcinogen intake (I know smoking pot doesn’t carry even a fraction of the risks as tobacco). It smells far, far less than combusting. I can vape in another room, and as long as there is some air flow, ten minutes later nobody would know. It’s much more efficient bud usage. I will get much higher off of the same amount of bud than I will combusting. Finally, you can vape at different temperatures to customize the high to your needs. Due to differences in terpene vaporization temperatures, if you want a more uplifting high, go with lower temperatures. If you want a more sedating high, go with higher temperatures.
> 
> Downsides to vaping, you generally need to take more hits to reach the same high. If you’re combusting, you can rip through a giant bong hit and get blasted (and if you’re me, cough your ass off for two minutes straight). That’s harder to do while vaporizing. Usually, your average 0.10-0.30g bowl will take about ~10 hits to finish off with your typical vaporizer. Due to this, some people think they can’t get as high from vaporizing. That really isn’t the case, it usually just takes more hits than they’re used to. There are some vaporizers that allow for extremely fast extraction and vaporization, but they’re more of a niche product.


Killer post. I've really been contemplating this for a while and I think you finally sealed the deal. 
What's your preferred model? Any you would not recommend? I know @Chunky Stool switched models, got a good deal and was happy with it, but don't remember which one.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Killer post. I've really been contemplating this for a while and I think you finally sealed the deal.
> What's your preferred model? Any you would not recommend? I know @Chunky Stool switched models, got a good deal and was happy with it, but don't remember which one.


I bought a PAX 3 and love it. The app is very nice and lets you control temperature to the degree. They also have pre-programmed modes that are pretty cool. I like the one called "efficiency" that starts at 380 (configurable) and gradually increases temp until it hits 420 (also configurable). 
Also supports Celsius and can update firmware on the device when connected to the internet. 
The complete kit was on sale for $178 on 4/20.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 29, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Killer post. I've really been contemplating this for a while and I think you finally sealed the deal.
> What's your preferred model? Any you would not recommend? I know @Chunky Stool switched models, got a good deal and was happy with it, but don't remember which one.


For less than $100: Vapcap M (sale on puffitup right now). It’s super cheap, and gets a quick extraction with decent flavor. Downsides, you need to use a butane torch to heat the herb, and it’s a little complicated to use at first. I would look for videos on the technique before purchasing to make sure it’s something you’d like.

Boundless CF. I believe you can get it for <$100. It’s got a huge bowl, great for sharing. While it doesn’t have the best taste around, it’s got very good taste for the price. It also has a great battery life. It also heats up super fast. It’s basically a budget Mighty (see below). Downsides, it only has 5 (355 - 415) temperature settings, so you can’t fine tune temps as well as on other vapes. There’s also a CFX model with more temperature control, but it’s also more expensive.

For less than $150:
Healthy Rips Fury 2. It’s super small and portable, but still gets great flavor. It also gets very quick extraction with surprisingly thick vapor. You can also increment temps by 1 degree Fahrenheit. It’s awesome for microdosing too. IMO, it’s the best bang for your buck right now.

Top of the line:
The Mighty by Storz and Bickel. Best flavor hands down. It’s also got a huge bowl. You can pick specific temperatures. Downside is price. I believe it’s still over $300. It also takes a long time to heat up compared to most other modern vapes.

Some others to check out, I haven’t tried them all so can’t say personally. I’ve just heard from others that they’re good. Sticky Bricks makes some very nice butane vapes. Tricky to learn, but will give you huge hits. The DaVinci IQ is supposed to be good, but pricy. Boundless just released a new model called the Tera. It’s a high end vape, but early reviews have been very good. The Milana is an unregulated battery powered vape, meaning the herb keeps heating up the longer you press the button. This means you can get HUGE hits, but it’s also easy to accidentally combust.

Edit: I just checked out the prices on the PAX vapes, and they’re not as bad as they used to be. If you can find a deal on one they’re a decent vape. Comparing full prices, I’d still recommend the Fury 2 over them.

Oh almost forgot. Stay away from Gpen! They advertise a lot, so a lot of people end up buying them. They have a habit of combusting, or even worse, melting plastic. They’re just unsafe.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 29, 2018)

@jayblaze710 has said all the truth there.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> For less than $100: Vapcap M (sale on puffitup right now). It’s super cheap, and gets a quick extraction with decent flavor. Downsides, you need to use a butane torch to heat the herb, and it’s a little complicated to use at first. I would look for videos on the technique before purchasing to make sure it’s something you’d like.
> 
> Boundless CF. I believe you can get it for <$100. It’s got a huge bowl, great for sharing. While it doesn’t have the best taste around, it’s got very good taste for the price. It also has a great battery life. It also heats up super fast. It’s basically a budget Mighty (see below). Downsides, it only has 5 (355 - 415) temperature settings, so you can’t fine tune temps as well as on other vapes. There’s also a CFX model with more temperature control, but it’s also more expensive.
> 
> ...


Have you tried a PAX 3? 
I can't think of how it could be any better. 
Super easy to clean, no stirring, thick vapor, custom modes, firmware updates, etc.
Very highly recommended. 
(My original PAX lasted 5 years w/HEAVY use.)


----------



## ThatGuyMontag (Jun 29, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Some people say spinosad doesn't work on mites, but it works on contact for mites. I've used up to 4ml in 400ml of water which I think may be roughly 1/2 dosage per gallon. I've done it up to 3 weeks in flower and it is cutting it close.
> 
> I usually concentrate most of my pesticide on the undersides of the leaves too, that seems to make a huge difference.
> 
> ...



http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16180075

This study found some degree of systemic uptake with Spinosad, but pretty much strictly in rockwool and nothing else. Just thought I'd throw that out there...


@MojoRizing


If you're going to use Spinosad go with Conserve SC. Don't even bother fucking around with. Monterey or Captain Jack's IMO.

Green Cleaner is great too, but expensive as fuck for what is just alcohol, oil, citric acid, SLS, and some salts.

You're still early enough in flower that I'd heat treat if you have a way. Heat treating is 100% my preferred method. I used it years ago to deal with a few mite species (it was a bad spot with multiple growers on one farm bringing in God knows what from God knows where). We had high ceilings so we just watered WAY heavy and then cranked the lights with no cooling and used propane heaters to get the rooms to 120 for an hour. This with green cleaner and Conserve a few times took care of it.

Heat damage is possible, especially if you're mainly using lights for the heat and can't get them high enough above the canopy, but we had multiple rooms just before flip and a couple shortly after, and saw no real damage. I'd definitely look around for people's experience heat treating further into flower though.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 29, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> For less than $100: Vapcap M (sale on puffitup right now). It’s super cheap, and gets a quick extraction with decent flavor. Downsides, you need to use a butane torch to heat the herb, and it’s a little complicated to use at first. I would look for videos on the technique before purchasing to make sure it’s something you’d like.
> 
> Boundless CF. I believe you can get it for <$100. It’s got a huge bowl, great for sharing. While it doesn’t have the best taste around, it’s got very good taste for the price. It also has a great battery life. It also heats up super fast. It’s basically a budget Mighty (see below). Downsides, it only has 5 (355 - 415) temperature settings, so you can’t fine tune temps as well as on other vapes. There’s also a CFX model with more temperature control, but it’s also more expensive.
> 
> ...


hah now that you mention it, I remember I did have a gpen back in the day, and it was so awful its what really turned me off from vaping entirely. Price isnt really a huge issue, as I'd rather invest in a great vape the first time around. I've heard the mighty is awesome. I really havent heard anything bad about the Pax either. 

edit: oh yeah I had an mflb years ago too, wasnt a huge fan but it worked alright.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 29, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> hah now that you mention it, I remember I did have a gpen back in the day, and it was so awful its what really turned me off from vaping entirely. Price isnt really a huge issue, as I'd rather invest in a great vape the first time around. I've heard the mighty is awesome. I really havent heard anything bad about the Pax either.
> 
> edit: oh yeah I had an mflb years ago too, wasnt a huge fan but it worked alright.


Yeah my first pen was a g pen or was garbage and they use to charge an arm and a leg for that piece of shit. Now I got a puffco plus and that thing is amazing!!!!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks fellas. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 29, 2018)

I only vape....unless I am going somewhere that I can't bring contraband, i.e. out of state, then I preroll.... currently have a couple of Paxs', a Crafty, and a Volcano....which is strictly home use. I no longer smoke cigarettes, and no longer feel rough in the morning, unless it's one of those preroll nights...best thing about vapes, is if you are testing phenotypes, you can quickly try each one out with small samples to conclude which ones you want to pursue or trash....


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jun 29, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Damn, I'd love to try that strawberry milk ssdd. Also, what material is your ring? It looks awesome and I could use a new band.


The keeper pheno turned out awesome! The two other females I ran were much lankier and had smaller nugs but overall a very unique and frosty strain. One of them had the quickest growth in veg I have ever seen with an insane stretch that took up most of the tent. It was nearly double the size of everything in the tent. 

The ring is just sterling silver. It is oxidized black but the black wears off over time (quickly if you are a germophobe about your grow and wash your hands a 100 times a day). Her ring was expensive enough, so I went cheap on mine. haha It is really nice though! I got it off etsy:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/449576278/hammered-ring-for-men-black-wedding?ref=shop_home_active_5


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 29, 2018)

ThatGuyMontag said:


> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16180075
> 
> This study found some degree of systemic uptake with Spinosad, but pretty much strictly in rockwool and nothing else. Just thought I'd throw that out there...
> 
> ...


I just use straight dow chemical spinosad. I can see the uptake not working in soil, but I use coco. What's your take on the differences in rockwools absorption vs coco coir?

Edit: cause they compare it to grow medium with different amounts of clay, which I assume is soil. Good citation though, I love the ncbi database.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jun 29, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> anyone have recommendations for something to use to get rid of mites at 3 weeks into flower?


I have used spinosad about 2 or 3 weeks into flower myself. I wouldn't recommend spraying pesticides in flower, but I think spinosad is about as safe as you can get. It's natural and doesn't stick around for too long. It also doesn't smell so it's not going to have that kind of effect.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 29, 2018)

Vapes I have and use most are several Flowermates, Underdog and a couple Vapor Genies for heavy hits. Easiest to use are the Underdog and Flowermates.


----------



## ThatGuyMontag (Jun 29, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I just use straight dow chemical spinosad. I can see the uptake not working in soil, but I use coco. What's your take on the differences in rockwools absorption vs coco coir?
> 
> Edit: cause they compare it to grow medium with different amounts of clay, which I assume is soil. Good citation though, I love the ncbi database.



I would assume coco would see similar results as rockwool given that they're both soilless, and won't have other biological mechanisms getting in the way. I've been trying to find a full version of that paper that isn't behind a pay wall with no luck. Even Dow's product sheet cites limited systemic activity with translaminar activity in "some plants" and states "limited root uptake may also occur under certain conditions and environments." I'm assuming this conditions and environments are soilless...

I'd be really interested to see some actual stats on the efficacy of this in cannabis specifically, including what sort of concentration and lasting effect we see after dunking rooted clones. Dow does state that the strongest translaminar movement comes with new, young, aggressive growth


----------



## Senokai (Jun 29, 2018)

Has anyone tried White Lotus? I Haven't found any pictures and have been considering running it soon.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 29, 2018)

Purple wookie


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 29, 2018)

ThatGuyMontag said:


> I would assume coco would see similar results as rockwool given that they're both soilless, and won't have other biological mechanisms getting in the way. I've been trying to find a full version of that paper that isn't behind a pay wall with no luck. Even Dow's product sheet cites limited systemic activity with translaminar activity in "some plants" and states "limited root uptake may also occur under certain conditions and environments." I'm assuming this conditions and environments are soilless...
> 
> I'd be really interested to see some actual stats on the efficacy of this in cannabis specifically, including what sort of concentration and lasting effect we see after dunking rooted clones. Dow does state that the strongest translaminar movement comes with new, young, aggressive growth


My brother is good at digging up free papers on this Russian scientific journal site. I'll see if he can find it

Edit: go to sci-hub.tw then put the url that you posted from ncbi and it will unlock/download it in pdf form. I didn't know it was that easy. He told me to do it myself haha.


----------



## OzDankDizzle (Jun 29, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Oh awesome, thanks y'all! Im gonna go research vapes now.


If you haven't already, check out www.fuckcombustion.com for vape research, gold mine of info.

I've been vaping for about 15yrs now and have owned and used a LOT of vapes so allow me to offer just one suggestion, go with your instinct here:



reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Price isnt really a huge issue, as I'd rather invest in a great vape the first time around. I've heard the mighty is awesome.


and buy the best vape you can afford that fits your needs (after much research).

For portables I use a Mighty like jayblaze710 mentioned, now for about 3yrs I think, since it first came out. It still going strong (S&B German engineering and manufacturing is top notch, still have a Volcano that is 15yrs old and still runs though I don't use it) and is a kick ass little machine and the best portable I've personally used. They have little capsules now that you can pre-pack your flower into and just carry those. It also has oil pads and the such for using extractions. As big a hitting portable as you're going to find.

But, for home use, and for the best vaping experience you can get in terms of sheer power and impact, and comes closest to replicating smoking effects, you can't beat a plug-in 'desktop vape'.

I am talking specifically about the models he is talking about:



jayblaze710 said:


> There are some vaporizers that allow for extremely fast extraction and vaporization, but they’re more of a niche product.


My personal top #1 vape, the hardest hitting vape by far I've ever tried, is the Sublimator.
These units are large and unweildy and expensive but, ho-lee-shit, nothing hits like them.
I paid about $600US for my base kit to use with my own glass pieces. However, this thing has run damn near 24/7 for the last 5 years, I kid you not. It's almost always on and ready for the wife and I (except when we sleep). No vape can hit the pain like this one also. It also produces a reclaim oil called sublimate that makes for excellent night time 'double deckers'... this is hitting flower and oil at the same time.

My 2nd place vape which I also owned until I my dog pulled it off the table, doh, is the Cloud EVO.
This is more refined than the Sublimator and almost as big a hitter. But a bit fragile with the glass bamboo (as it's called) which is the glass tube airpath.

There are a handful of others that qualify as big hitters, the members at FuckCombustion will answer any questions you have and steer you in the right direction for exactly what you want. You won't regret starting vaping, even if you don't give up toking completely (I still toke a bit), you'll find yourself vaping more often than not IF you get the right tool, if not it can be a very unrewarding experience... akin to having to take tiny sips of beer when you're used to chugging.

Good luck in your search.
Sorry to hijack the thread.

Here is the Sublimator:







The Cloud EVO:


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 29, 2018)

Senokai said:


> Has anyone tried White Lotus? I Haven't found any pictures and have been considering running it soon.


Yes...pop em @Senokai ...I ran a White Lotus cut for over 3 years...I would still have the cut if things ...life worked out the way we want. I have some pics of her..but for some reason have not been able to post pics here for quite some time.


----------



## Senokai (Jun 29, 2018)

Useful said:


> Yes...pop em @Senokai ...I ran a White Lotus cut for over 3 years...I would still have the cut if things ...life worked out the way we want. I have some pics of her..but for some reason have not been able to post pics here for quite some time.


Thanks @Useful


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 29, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4157950 Purple wookie


Hows that purple woodie? Is that the original or the new version


----------



## Rootsgalore (Jun 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> For less than $100: Vapcap M (sale on puffitup right now). It’s super cheap, and gets a quick extraction with decent flavor. Downsides, you need to use a butane torch to heat the herb, and it’s a little complicated to use at first. I would look for videos on the technique before purchasing to make sure it’s something you’d like.
> 
> Boundless CF. I believe you can get it for <$100. It’s got a huge bowl, great for sharing. While it doesn’t have the best taste around, it’s got very good taste for the price. It also has a great battery life. It also heats up super fast. It’s basically a budget Mighty (see below). Downsides, it only has 5 (355 - 415) temperature settings, so you can’t fine tune temps as well as on other vapes. There’s also a CFX model with more temperature control, but it’s also more expensive.
> 
> ...


I have the volcano digital and it’s is awesome for flavour unbelievable difference to smoking but it is definatley a different buzz or stone if you like. They don’t make you feel groggy and monged more of a uplifting high. And my brother has a 
ver damper which is also very good if you like hitting bongs you will prefer the verdamper. The volcano is best for social situations because the verdamper is a lot more fragile and are easily breakable. I’ve not tried any portable vapes but a friend of mine says ‘the mighty’ is very good still yet to try it yet.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 30, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Hows that purple woodie? Is that the original or the new version


Lol woodie. I got the original, and then like next week after I saw v2 had came out, but no regrets, at least from what I'm seeing. I have heard reports of it mostly being foxtails, and that's only sort of true for my plants. there are foxtails but there is also some bulk to the bud underneath. Super sticky, resinous, and smells like shit berries. I have 3 in my tent, they are all fairly similar in color, smell, and foliage, but the bud structures vary a bit between the 3. One I threw into flower a week earlier than everything, and it is just 4 long cola's stacked top to bottom with nugs. It was my runt plant out of everything, I think that's why I said fuck it and flowered it smallest and early. There is visible purple on all of them, but its a nice lavender/lilac color, not a dark black purple. After hearing some reports, I am really excited about this one.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 30, 2018)

Lots of great info posted.

I think every question I've ever had about vapes has been answered in these last couple pages.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jun 30, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Killer post. I've really been contemplating this for a while and I think you finally sealed the deal.
> What's your preferred model? Any you would not recommend? I know @Chunky Stool switched models, got a good deal and was happy with it, but don't remember which one.


Sublimator is a bad ass vape I really want to get one. My buddy has one they are worth the $$.


----------



## OzDankDizzle (Jun 30, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Sublimator is a bad ass vape I really want to get one. My buddy has one they are worth the $$.


It really is a stunning piece of gear. I'd kill to protect mine. Okay, that's a bit of hyperbole but you get the point. 

_edit: sorry, my bad, I removed the video because I had second thoughts about posting it here, I am crossing worlds_.


----------



## OzDankDizzle (Jun 30, 2018)

Here is another vaping video of mine, using the LSV vape I should have mentioned as my pick for _best bang for the buck_ at like $140US for a scratch & dent model.

http://7thfloorvapes.com/index.php/seventhfloorvapes/vaporizers-85/cosmetic-seconds/blemished-life-saber-vaporizer.html

_edit: sorry, my bad, I removed the video because I had second thoughts about posting it here, I am crossing worlds_.


----------



## Tstat (Jul 1, 2018)

LSV is my backup, Cloud EVO is my go-to unit. I’m also enjoying the Pax 3 with the app. I’m a long time FC poster as well and have tried MANY vapes. So, if you are also a glass freak, the EVO is pretty much perfect.

So, we are in a heat wave, gonna be 98 today! But with my new COB setup, my room stays under 80 and the Bodhi girls are loving it!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 1, 2018)

One of my Flowermates is 3 years old and works exactly as it did the first time. My newer models heat in half a minute. The Mini, MiniX and 5.0X have bright enough LEDs to see outdoors. Very easy to use and I love using the concentrate tanks without cotton for flowers! Vapor Genies do require some learning and finesse but give huge and tasty drawsfor those who learn.

For pure taste Underdog rules and is very easy on herbal supply. Very enjoyable to use but not portable. I have a buck/boost to adjust temp with voltage for ultimate enjoyment! 

I still combust a bit but well over 90% vapordelic here.

If I were wealthy or didn’t buy as many new lures, rods and reels, I might have a Mighty or another of the elites but only maybe. More comfortable with Fords and Hondas than Lincoln’s and Acuras. Have not joined the Grass Hopper cult but do read that thread on FC for comedy relief!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 1, 2018)

hillbill said:


> One of my Flowermates is 3 years old and works exactly as it did the first time. My newer models heat in half a minute. The Mini, MiniX and 5.0X have bright enough LEDs to see outdoors. Very easy to use and I love using the concentrate tanks without cotton for flowers! Vapor Genies do require some learning and finesse but give huge and tasty drawsfor those who learn.
> 
> For pure taste Underdog rules and is very easy on herbal supply. Very enjoyable to use but not portable. I have a buck/boost to adjust temp with voltage for ultimate enjoyment!
> 
> ...


Which flowermate do you like best? I already have an oil rig/yocan pens for oil, so I'm mostly looking for flower. The Swift Pro looks really cool, but its got the biggest pricetag. also looking at the same with the v.5 and v.5 pro. v5.0/mini look pretty awesome. I really cannot tell what the 100 dollar difference between the v.5 and the V5.0, seems like the v.5 might have a different way heated air is delivered?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 1, 2018)

Don't have the latest V5 Nano but that should be the best to date with removable battery. I like the V5.0 Pro and the MiniX and 5.0X a lot. The original Mini is nice. Check puffitup online store. My wife has a Boundless CFX that she loves and is also made by Smiss. The older Flowermates are conduction only while the Boundless and V5 Nano are conduction/convection. LED lights easier to see in bright light than digital display.

Pax 2 seems like a great value these days and see a lot of good about Healthy Rips Fury II.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jul 1, 2018)

Never ran any strains from bodhi.
Ran crosses though of his gear.
Have not found a Canadian seed seller that sells bodhi seeds.
Seems his seed are everywhere for sale but not in Canada.
Don't like paying for high shipping costs to Canada as that cost can buy another pack of seed.


----------



## johny sunset (Jul 1, 2018)

Here we have 6 Sunshine Daydream that are about 17 days old now. I decided to crack the whole pack, but for some reason or the other only these 6 actually made it. Hope I find something decent.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jul 1, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> Here we have 6 Sunshine Daydream that are about 17 days old now. I decided to crack the whole pack, but for some reason or the other only these 6 actually made it. Hope I find something decent.


Nice plants.
HMMM I remember a strain called sunshine daydream from years ago on C-Bay auctions.
Wonder if its related.....


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 1, 2018)

Dla 5 #1
 
Dla 5 #2
 
Dank Sinatra


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 1, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Dla 5 #1
> View attachment 4158674
> Dla 5 #2
> View attachment 4158678
> ...


looks beautiful. everytime I see you outdoor cats posting and all your land I get super jealous. I'd love to be able to step outside and know I wont see anybody. That Sinatra looks vigorous.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 1, 2018)

Iraqi Mango testers...2 phenos?

Edit: I do some cross posting between here and my own grow thread. Is that kosher or nah?


----------



## OzDankDizzle (Jul 1, 2018)

Lucky Charms is the Bodhi strain I am most eager to get my hands on at some point.
I'll be making Blueberry Hashplant F2s as trade bait.


----------



## Rootsgalore (Jul 2, 2018)

OzDankDizzle said:


> Lucky Charms is the Bodhi strain I am most eager to get my hands on at some point.
> I'll be making Blueberry Hashplant F2s as trade bait.


What is lucky charms? I’ve got some lucky charms x wookies, I’ve heard of the lucky charms just not sure on genetics?


----------



## OzDankDizzle (Jul 2, 2018)

Rootsgalore said:


> What is lucky charms? I’ve got some lucky charms x wookies, I’ve heard of the lucky charms just not sure on genetics?


It's The White x Applachia
The White is some mysterious Kush as far as I know(?)
Applachia is Green Crack x Tres Dawg.
The Applachia male is lost, so these will never be made again.

If I'm off somewhere I'm sure someone will be kind enough to correct me.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 2, 2018)

The freedom to grow without fear and outdoors must be so wonderful. Helicopter season here.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 2, 2018)

hillbill said:


> The freedom to grow without fear and outdoors must be so wonderful. Helicopter season here.


I bet it would be awesome. Takes a brave soul to go out in the bush and risk all he's worked for in life


----------



## hillbill (Jul 2, 2018)

Helicopters have sold a lot of Grow lights! Fuck 'em!


----------



## johny sunset (Jul 2, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> Nice plants.
> HMMM I remember a strain called sunshine daydream from years ago on C-Bay auctions.
> Wonder if its related.....


I would think their one and the same......never heard of anything else by the same name. I know it’s been around a few years now.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 2, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> Nice plants.
> HMMM I remember a strain called sunshine daydream from years ago on C-Bay auctions.
> Wonder if its related.....





johny sunset said:


> I would think their one and the same......never heard of anything else by the same name. I know it’s been around a few years now.


I recall years ago there being another strain called sunshine daydream by a breeder other then bodhi. It was a lesser known breeder so I assume they changed the name or just faded into oblivion. But I would say the odds are good its the strain you are remembering.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 2, 2018)

OzDankDizzle said:


> It's The White x Applachia
> The White is some mysterious Kush as far as I know(?)
> Applachia is Green Crack x Tres Dawg.
> The Applachia male is lost, so these will never be made again.
> ...


I believe The White is supposedly a pheno of Triangle Kush out of Florida.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Jul 2, 2018)

Lavender auras are looking great, very strong early branching. I can’t wait to see the colors they get in a few months


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 2, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> I believe The White is supposedly a pheno of Triangle Kush out of Florida.


There’s a lot of confusion about the White. Both Triangle Kush and the White were popularized by Krome and Cornbread Ricky and came from Florida. Apparently the White also went by Triangle. They might share genetics given that they’re from the same area, but they’re not that similar. TK is a classic OG with that OG fuel dank smell and yields like an OG. A lot of people believe the classic OG cuts are all S1’s or S2’s of TK. The White has amazing bag appeal and yields much better, but is rather bland in the flavor and taste department.

I haven’t gotten to smoke any of the White yet, but I’ve tried a couple of crosses with the White and have been disappointed. I’m curious to see what people that have gotten their hands on Lucky Charms think of it, because so far, I’m not too enthusiastic on the White and it’s crosses.


----------



## elkamino (Jul 2, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> There’s a lot of confusion about the White. Both Triangle Kush and the White were popularized by Cornbread Ricky and came from Florida. Apparently the White also went by Triangle. They might share genetics given that they’re from the same area, but they’re not that similar. TK is a classic OG with that OG fuel dank smell and yields like an OG. A lot of people believe the classic OG cuts are all S1’s or S2’s of TK. The White has amazing bag appeal and yields much better, but is rather bland in the flavor and taste department.
> 
> I haven’t gotten to smoke any of the White yet, but I’ve tried a couple of crosses with the White and have been disappointed. I’m curious to see what people that have gotten their hands on Lucky Charms think of it, because so far, I’m not too enthusiastic on the White and it’s crosses.


Great info... thanks


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 2, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> I would think their one and the same......never heard of anything else by the same name. I know it’s been around a few years now.





MojoRizing said:


> I recall years ago there being another strain called sunshine daydream by a breeder other then bodhi. It was a lesser known breeder so I assume they changed the name or just faded into oblivion. But I would say the odds are good its the strain you are remembering.


Stickyfingers Seeds from Maui unknowingly named one of his strains Sunshine Daydream also. Apparently it's pretty good. I believe the owner said it tested at 5% terpenes. I ran into him at the hardware store one day and was talking story with him for a little while. Seems like a nice guy. Stickyfingers actually may have named his strain Sunshine Daydream before Bodhi, I'm not sure.

Apparently he was also getting some Flack because he accidentally named his strain the same as Bodhi's, but Bodhi said he didn't care if they had the same name and I don't think anybody has cared since then.


----------



## moundstomper (Jul 2, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Helicopters have sold a lot of Grow lights! Fuck 'em!


That's right fuck'em lol you killing me


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 2, 2018)

outdoors just for fun...

dream lotus
silver mountain
pleiadian love nest male
space cake male


----------



## Nu-Be (Jul 2, 2018)

Crazy year, but we managed to make it up to the big mountains of CO to hike and hang out and get Rocky Mountain High. This is the famous box canyon of Telluride.



It's nice to hangout with some good buds and get elevated.



Clockwise from top right it's bodhi's Herer HP (jjhp) Housewife pheno, a couple nugs of a fruity bodhi Lemon Diesel x OMG tester, a great big nug from my Ocean Grown Jaguar Shark tester, and a long skinny Ocean Grown Skunkbeard F2 tester. Lotsa testers!

I sent an unsorted sack of Dank Sinatra F2 beans to @torontoke and he's had good germ rates so far.



Take a second to check out his journal. https://www.rollitup.org/t/shootin-fer-mids-if-im-lucky.957103/ Torontoke's run more of my chucks than I have, doing a fantastic job with less space and resources than almost anybody I know.  Sakura F2, Herer HP F2 (jjhp), gg4 x lbl s1, and the list goes on and on. Hats off to you, man!

He's also got a bunch of Lando's Stash F2 (Suge Pure Kush x Snow Lotus) on the way, so keep your eyes peeled for those to hit the #payitforward and #circleofsharing groups in a couple months. There might even be a few surprise chucks with the same Lando's daddy.

Hope everyone has a safe and happy 4th!


----------



## elkamino (Jul 2, 2018)

Space Monkey just came down smelling of fruity Vic’s vape o rub


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 2, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Stickyfingers Seeds from Maui unknowingly named one of his strains Sunshine Daydream also. Apparently it's pretty good. I believe the owner said it tested at 5% terpenes. I ran into him at the hardware store one day and was talking story with him for a little while. Seems like a nice guy. Stickyfingers actually may have named his strain Sunshine Daydream before Bodhi, I'm not sure.
> 
> Apparently he was also getting some Flack because he accidentally named his strain the same as Bodhi's, but Bodhi said he didn't care if they had the same name and I don't think anybody has cared since then.


And I meant no disrespect to Stickyfinger seeds with my comment about them being a lesser known breeder. I was only speaking from a personal perspective that I knew who Bodhi was but had not heard of Stickyfinger. Hopefully karma forgives me =) Much love to all those in this culture.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 2, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4159277
> Space Monkey just came down smelling of fruity Vic’s vape o rub


Looks amazing!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 3, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> And I meant no disrespect to Stickyfinger seeds with my comment about them being a lesser known breeder. I was only speaking from a personal perspective that I knew who Bodhi was but had not heard of Stickyfinger. Hopefully karma forgives me =) Much love to all those in this culture.


I didn't take it as a disrespectful comment. He is a lesser known breeder than Bodhi. It's just a fact. Bodhi is pretty well-known in the growing community I'd say. 

And I'd guess Stickyfingers will never even see that comment so he won't be offended either, ha ha! He's on IG if you want to check him out though. I'm interested in growing out his Sunshine Daydream too.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 3, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> There’s a lot of confusion about the White. Both Triangle Kush and the White were popularized by Krome and Cornbread Ricky and came from Florida. Apparently the White also went by Triangle. They might share genetics given that they’re from the same area, but they’re not that similar. TK is a classic OG with that OG fuel dank smell and yields like an OG. A lot of people believe the classic OG cuts are all S1’s or S2’s of TK. The White has amazing bag appeal and yields much better, but is rather bland in the flavor and taste department.
> 
> I haven’t gotten to smoke any of the White yet, but I’ve tried a couple of crosses with the White and have been disappointed. I’m curious to see what people that have gotten their hands on Lucky Charms think of it, because so far, I’m not too enthusiastic on the White and it’s crosses.


The White was the only strain I've ever had that made patients say it was just too strong for them and would ask if I had anything else. Just my experience on The White.


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 3, 2018)

My lucky charms was great herb....low yield, and I did not get any males so didn't get a chance to f2...eventually let it go....


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 3, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Crazy year, but we managed to make it up to the big mountains of CO to hike and hang out and get Rocky Mountain High. This is the famous box canyon of Telluride.
> 
> View attachment 4159199
> 
> ...


looks like one hell of a time! How enjoyable were those OMG cross nugs you have there?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 4, 2018)

Is F2'ing testers acceptable or frowned upon? I think I want to try my hand at it this time (not gonna kill the male and bail out like last time, lol) and F2 some of these OMG Dragons. To trade and give away to other members, not to sell or horde or anything.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 4, 2018)

You can do what you want with your testers just dont distribute.


----------



## Shmozz (Jul 4, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Is F2'ing testers acceptable or frowned upon? I think I want to try my hand at it this time (not gonna kill the male and bail out like last time, lol) and F2 some of these OMG Dragons. To trade and give away to other members, not to sell or horde or anything.


Bodhi says to not spread them around until they're tested out and he himself has them deemed as solid genetics...as to not put bad genetics out into the world. Once he has them for public sale, you're good to spread the love. Gotta respect the man for his integrity and dedication


----------



## docta genius (Jul 4, 2018)

I've got some mothers milk, lavender jack, and RKU v2 on the way. Was wondering if anyone knows lineage of the RKU v2? I'm assuming its a different purple unicorn pheno x snow louts? THanks yal.


----------



## Craigson (Jul 4, 2018)

docta genius said:


> I've got some mothers milk, lavender jack, and RKU v2 on the way. Was wondering if anyone knows lineage of the RKU v2? I'm assuming its a different purple unicorn pheno x snow louts? THanks yal.


Someone told me its rku f3 x snow lotus but wouldnt it make more sense to be Purple Unicorn f3 x snow lotus?


----------



## docta genius (Jul 4, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Someone told me its rku f3 x snow lotus but wouldnt it make more sense to be Purple Unicorn f3 x snow lotus?


Yeah thatd be like a snow lotus bx1 kinda.
So was the original RKU done with a purple unicorn f1?
I think I've seen Bodhi x's using the purple unicron f2, f3 and RKU f3.
(i think the purple unicorn f3 was the male donor though)


----------



## SFnone (Jul 4, 2018)

Boosky said:


> The White was the only strain I've ever had that made patients say it was just too strong for them and would ask if I had anything else. Just my experience on The White.


i don't know... I know a lot of people are firm believers in The White's power, but I have found it to be somewhat underwhelming... maybe it's just been the stuff I've gotten, but I have not been impressed by it... can't say for sure though, as I have never actually grown it.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 4, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Is F2'ing testers acceptable or frowned upon? I think I want to try my hand at it this time (not gonna kill the male and bail out like last time, lol) and F2 some of these OMG Dragons. To trade and give away to other members, not to sell or horde or anything.


Not cool at all. Once they are released, then go nuts, but not until then. Testers aren’t for making seeds.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 4, 2018)

Ok so I acquired a couple of chucks a guy was selling for $25 a pack. 
Sour butter x 88 g13 hp male crossed to dosidos and another pack same male crossed to lemon tree. I haven't grown any bodhi gear, probably will in the future. Is there anything about these crosses that sounds good to you bodhi growers? From what I've read about these from bodhi, I'm thinking that could be some good plants in these seeds.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 4, 2018)

SFnone said:


> i don't know... I know a lot of people are firm believers in The White's power, but I have found it to be somewhat underwhelming... maybe it's just been the stuff I've gotten, but I have not been impressed by it... can't say for sure though, as I have never actually grown it.


I have grown it and it is one of those cuts that you wish you never let go of, but I did


----------



## Boosky (Jul 4, 2018)

Most trichome covered plant I’ve ever seen, by far.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 4, 2018)

well I guess it is called the "White" for a reason- like I said, I don't know- just my personal experience... but then I got mine from a local grower, who may have lousy growing practices... hell, it might not have even really been the white for all I know... maybe i'll head over to Colorado and see what their dispensaries offer before forming a definite opinion.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 4, 2018)

SFnone said:


> well I guess it is called the "White" for a reason- like I said, I don't know- just my personal experience... but then I got mine from a local grower, who may have lousy growing practices... hell, it might not have even really been the white for all I know... maybe i'll head over to Colorado and see what their dispensaries offer before forming a definite opinion.


The White grown properly...



Many more examples below:

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=98823


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 4, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> The White grown properly...
> 
> View attachment 4160214
> 
> ...


I’ve had Jungle Boys’ Strawberry Shortcake, which is the White x (the White x GSC). From all the reviews I’ve read of the White, I believe their chosen cut is very similar to the White clone. The buds look very, very similar to this. Absolutely caked in trichomes, it looks like it’s been rolled in sugar. On looks alone, I was blown away. It only has a vaguely sweet hashy smell/flavor, and no real discernible cookies smell that tends to be dominant in most cookies crosses. The high was also very mellow and relaxing, but certainly not what I would call potent. I’ve tried a couple more White crosses since then (WiFi and White Animal Mints). Neither were bad but I would’ve preferred the non-White versions if I’m being honest. I’m open to trying more White crosses and am interested in trying the verified cut some time, but so far it seems like the IG model of cuts. Pretty to look at, but not much else.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 4, 2018)

Cobra lips "marion cobretti"- stretching like a mofo


----------



## hillbill (Jul 5, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Cobra lips "marion cobretti"- stretching like a mofoView attachment 4160243 View attachment 4160244 View attachment 4160246


I flowered several Cobra Lips and all were compact with wide leaves and very little stretchiness.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 5, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Is F2'ing testers acceptable or frowned upon? I think I want to try my hand at it this time (not gonna kill the male and bail out like last time, lol) and F2 some of these OMG Dragons. To trade and give away to other members, not to sell or horde or anything.


F2 the shit out of them.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 5, 2018)

F2 plants of hybreeds have generally worked well for me but be aware that some undesirable recessive traits may show and pay close attention to early flowers for hermie signs. Some have been surprisingly homogeneous while others have been all over the board. Fun adventure!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 5, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Cobra lips "marion cobretti"- stretching like a mofoView attachment 4160243 View attachment 4160244 View attachment 4160246


This is how my HAOGSSDD looks. I havent grown a plant that stretches quite like this before. Can you still pull a decent yield off something like this, or would I need it be 10 feet tall to get anything decent?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 5, 2018)

and thanks ya'll for the input on f2'ing testers. I get what your saying. These are beans to TEST, to make sure they're worth a shit. I cant imagine, if they turn out to be good, that Bodhi would want his work given out before he even has a chance to sell it. I guess I asked before I really even put my brain on the issue.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 5, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I flowered several Cobra Lips and all were compact with wide leaves and very little stretchiness.


Its pretty hot in da lab-probably why it stretching so much


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 5, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> This is how my HAOGSSDD looks. I havent grown a plant that stretches quite like this before. Can you still pull a decent yield off something like this, or would I need it be 10 feet tall to get anything decent?


My 1st run w/cobra lips so i dont know bout yield yet-but ive grown og's that stretched like crazy & yielded dense golf balls up the vine so we will see


----------



## hillbill (Jul 5, 2018)

Nuggets were always very dense on the Cobra Lips.


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Jul 5, 2018)

Has anybody grown black raspberry outdoors?


----------



## jollyboy (Jul 5, 2018)

My Black Triangle cut under a 10k finishing lamp. 69 days. Nearly there, love this one.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 6, 2018)

Blood!!!


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jul 6, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> I recall years ago there being another strain called sunshine daydream by a breeder other then bodhi. It was a lesser known breeder so I assume they changed the name or just faded into oblivion. But I would say the odds are good its the strain you are remembering.


 If that is the case I have grown that strain before.
If my memory is good I think I paid like 25 bux for a pack of those.
Was alright smoke at the time but I found better orange strains since then.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jul 6, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4160913 View attachment 4160914 Blood!!!


I had a peak 19 that bled if you cut the top off.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 6, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4160913 View attachment 4160914 Blood!!!


i wonder what the brix level of a bleeder is & if there is any correlation.


----------



## Philip-O (Jul 6, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> i wonder what the brix level of a bleeder is & if there is any correlation.


In one of these two episodes of the Potcast Bodhi mentioned the red sap was high brix. Sorry I can´t remember in which part of the interview, but I took a note of it.

https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-9-bodhi-of-bodhi-seeds-nierika-supernatural-selections

https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/bodhi-seeds


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 6, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> In one of these two episodes of the Potcast Bodhi mentioned the red sap was high brix. Sorry I can´t remember in which part of the interview, but I took a note of it.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-9-bodhi-of-bodhi-seeds-nierika-supernatural-selections
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/bodhi-seeds


what exactly is high brix?


----------



## bdigi (Jul 6, 2018)

i believe brix correlates with sugar content

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brix
yup...


----------



## SFnone (Jul 6, 2018)

update on testers: around 10 days in and about ready for transplant-


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 6, 2018)

SFnone said:


> View attachment 4161272 update on testers: around 10 days in and about ready for transplant-


You think so? They look a little young yet.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 7, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> You think so? They look a little young yet.


The photo was taken a couple of days ago, and I still have some things to do before transplant. That being said, they are not too young. The picture is deceiving, the plants are bigger than it seems, and the roots are already clustered at the bottom of the cups, and can be seen on the clear ones when held up. Because of the amount of plants, this will be an outdoor grow, and I am trying to get them as big as possible as quickly as possible, seeing as it is a late start. I have grown literally hundreds of plants, and it does make a difference, (all be it a small one), when the roots have complete freedom to grow, and transplanting before getting root-bound will and does result in slightly faster growth. The only concern would be that they are not developed enough and could be "shocked", or receive damage to the young fragile roots, or maybe stem, but based on prior experience, they really don't need to wait. ... But I did say "_about_ ready for transplant". it probably won't be until Wed.... I probably should have waited until the actual day before posting... guess I jumped the gun a little, sorry...


----------



## SFnone (Jul 7, 2018)

and thanks for the input! I always like it when people offer helpful advice!


----------



## elkamino (Jul 7, 2018)

Blueberry hashplant non-keeper


----------



## elkamino (Jul 7, 2018)

Blueberry Hashplant, this one I’m keeping around


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 8, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4161797
> Blueberry Hashplant, this one I’m keeping around


Nice!! I would like to get this but out of stock at attitude. Is there anywhere to get them?


----------



## torontoke (Jul 8, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice!! I would like to get this but out of stock at attitude. Is there anywhere to get them?


No unfortunately they are sold out everywhere and in high demand.
Might be one of those coveted treasure strains in no time.


----------



## moundstomper (Jul 8, 2018)

Toronto is right that one long gone,the closest you'll get is dream lotus as s.c. bluedream is the main component. Everyone was on the hunt for the real deal blueberry taste back than.keep an eye open on i.g. seems like everyone does an auction at some point,pack might pop up If you got the coin.


----------



## moundstomper (Jul 8, 2018)

If you read the description of dream lotus it's a better reputation of s.c. bluedream than blueberry hashplant if memory serves ,B put out two versions of blueberry hashplant one labeled indica/sativa blueberry and the other s.c.bluedream which one you got!other than B you might want to take a look at dankonomics he put out a good version with stardawg.


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 8, 2018)

I will be making some bbhp f2's....got a whole pack that I scuffed, soaked and all popped...in addition to a few other randoms....been finding a lot of great phenos in random seeds this year....


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 8, 2018)

Okay, so what does BBHP have that everything else lacks? I feel like this is something everybody wants but I have yet to find a reason why. It sure looks real pretty, but none more so than a lot of his other strains. Whats the hype? Did somebody just market it really well? 

edit: I'm not trying to knock this strain by any means, but I sure feel a lot "omg where can I get a pack" and no reason behind why they want it so bad.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 8, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Okay, so what does BBHP have that everything else lacks? I feel like this is something everybody wants but I have yet to find a reason why. It sure looks real pretty, but none more so than a lot of his other strains. Whats the hype? Did somebody just market it really well?


I am also curious on this... I grew straight blueberry back at its height and thought it sucked. Had a nice flavor, but that's about it.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 8, 2018)

I think Shoe said that the Dream Lotus was his favorite Blue Dream cross. 

I am guessing the BBHP is popular because the 88g13hp pappy adds potency to the blueberry terps. If you find the right phenotype that is.


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 8, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Okay, so what does BBHP have that everything else lacks? I feel like this is something everybody wants but I have yet to find a reason why. It sure looks real pretty, but none more so than a lot of his other strains. Whats the hype? Did somebody just market it really well?
> 
> edit: I'm not trying to knock this strain by any means, but I sure feel a lot "omg where can I get a pack" and no reason behind why they want it so bad.


I don't see anything this has over any other 88g13/hp I have ran....I just prefer to use my seeds rather than hoard them...good chance of finding power x size x flavor in this one....if you aren't already sick of blue dream....


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 8, 2018)

I gotta say the Kalifornia ( nepali og x g13/hp) has always been my favorite hp cross...


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 8, 2018)

SFnone said:


> I am also curious on this... I grew straight blueberry back at its height and thought it sucked. Had a nice flavor, but that's about it.


Bbhp is blue dream ( bb x haze ) x g13/hp... so there is substantial difference between that and dj shorts bb...


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jul 8, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Okay, so what does BBHP have that everything else lacks? I feel like this is something everybody wants but I have yet to find a reason why. It sure looks real pretty, but none more so than a lot of his other strains. Whats the hype? Did somebody just market it really well?
> 
> edit: I'm not trying to knock this strain by any means, but I sure feel a lot "omg where can I get a pack" and no reason behind why they want it so bad.


 Does well outdoor,yields good, plenty potent to me but I may not be the one do judge potency. Don't get to partake to often with d.o.t. randoms always around the corner. It was pretty hyped up way back early in this thread. I believe bigworm spoke highly of it way back when. Not saying everything else lacks these qualities that's just what I took away from a run of it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 8, 2018)

SFnone said:


> I am also curious on this... I grew straight blueberry back at its height and thought it sucked. Had a nice flavor, but that's about it.


Lol, then you didn't get the legit beans or it must have been something fishy because the blueberry that dutch passion offered in 2002 was very potent and tasted just like sucker's grape jelly. And that was the year after they got their blueberry seeds from DJ. But I tried dutch passion again in 2009 and it was booty, nothing like 2002's batch. 

You might have missed out on that one it seems.


----------



## moundstomper (Jul 8, 2018)

Well I put it like this hype naw,let me explain dj legendary blueberry was what it was blueberry smelling and tasting so when Dutch passion got it they drop the ball didn't nobody want fruity they wanted blueberry taste and smell than dj came with his sativa and it was for the most part fruity at best they tried to say it was us the grower,lighting and all. we were not buying it at all 150 for 10 seeds no sir so when bodhi hit the scene bam blueberry muffin you bet we jump at a chance to grow any thing with his blueberry which I might add was bluemoonshine all we had to do was go some what organic when you bought b's gear.you got what you paid for peirod.trust was built so now anything he puts out bam even if it Hermes the man was straight up.so when bluedream hit the scene and everyone was talking hit or miss you knew what you were getting with bodhi the missing blueberry flavor with kick IMHO. Hype no sir trust.


----------



## moundstomper (Jul 8, 2018)

Now don't get me wrong the Dutch passion blueberry was ok but when outlaw mixed it with his double purple Doja that shit was the bomb grape fruity taste,but the kicker was you knew it was special by the smoke had the whole room smelling like berry. Let me add if you were looking for blueberry back than sagamatha was the man with his bubbleberry that where you found it fwi that's why they mixed it with chem sis flavor baby flavor


----------



## moundstomper (Jul 8, 2018)

Fam you gotta understand back than,peeps was hyping clone only this clone only that.so when they started making seeds of there clone onlys,you rarely got what you paid for and spending serious coin sometimes 100 up to and over 500 sometimes.than bodhi came to breedbay and boom 70 bucks unheard of and you got what you paid for and don't get me started on sour diesel.dont now why they thought we wanted sour smell naw we wanted sour taste,b was the first to really being it to the masses along with strawberry period.hype naw just trust you got what you paid for and for 70 bucks who wouldn't!


----------



## eazye252 (Jul 8, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> I gotta say the Kalifornia ( nepali og x g13/hp) has always been my favorite hp cross...


This has been on my list for a long time. Pretty much since it disappeared. SMH what can u say about it? Or do u have precious post about it?... Anybody know when it will be returning?


----------



## McKringleberry (Jul 9, 2018)

A little sneak peek at my bodhi testers. Nl5 purp x Wook (top) and Congo Kashmir X G13HP (bottom)


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 9, 2018)

eazye252 said:


> This has been on my list for a long time. Pretty much since it disappeared. SMH what can u say about it? Or do u have precious post about it?... Anybody know when it will be returning?


I did a tester run of those prior to release...too bad bbay is still down, the report is there...all were high potency, had one that was straight up 2 stroke mix.. kept a male for a bit and am now just getting through some of the offspring...


----------



## eazye252 (Jul 9, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> I did a tester run of those prior to release...too bad bbay is still down, the report is there...all were high potency, had one that was straight up 2 stroke mix.. kept a male for a bit and am now just getting through some of the offspring...


Thank u very much.


----------



## elkamino (Jul 9, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Okay, so what does BBHP have that everything else lacks? I feel like this is something everybody wants but I have yet to find a reason why. It sure looks real pretty, but none more so than a lot of his other strains. Whats the hype? Did somebody just market it really well?
> 
> edit: I'm not trying to knock this strain by any means, but I sure feel a lot "omg where can I get a pack" and no reason behind why they want it so bad.


 LOL well it’s definitely good weed, Beautiful stinky and powerful. Is it the best weed ever? Unlikely. I keep posting pictures of my blueberry hashplants because i only flower three or so girls at a time and my last two rounds I was trying to choose a female. Since both the girls look pretty good... and also since it’s all I have going on… Well i keep posting pictures of them.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 9, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> A little sneak peek at my bodhi testers. Nl5 purp x Wook (top) and Congo Kashmir X G13HP (bottom)
> View attachment 4162356 View attachment 4162357



Lookin healthy, Getting any smells yet ? 

Anyone know what Wookie was used for the N.L cross.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jul 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lol, then you didn't get the legit beans or it must have been something fishy because the blueberry that dutch passion offered in 2002 was very potent and tasted just like sucker's grape jelly. And that was the year after they got their blueberry seeds from DJ. But I tried dutch passion again in 2009 and it was booty, nothing like 2002's batch.
> 
> You might have missed out on that one it seems.


Actually you'll find a lot of people with this same story. I've never found a blueberry that impressed me and I wanted it to very badly back in the day. It has never lived up to the hype in my experience. Several old school breeders have this same story as well. It's been better as a building block used in breeding IMHO.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jul 9, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> I think Shoe said that the Dream Lotus was his favorite Blue Dream cross.
> 
> I am guessing the BBHP is popular because the 88g13hp pappy adds potency to the blueberry terps. If you find the right phenotype that is.


Dream Lotus is a freebie at GLG too. Supposed to be some very potent pheno's in that cross.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 9, 2018)

Testers gonna go to flower in a week or so. From the left, Bay 11, HAOGSSDD x2, SOAR x2, and J1hp x2. And back left is a purple Wookiee clone that was gonna be a mom but I decided not to keep any moms so, bye Felecia.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 9, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Actually you'll find a lot of people with this same story. I've never found a blueberry that impressed me and I wanted it to very badly back in the day. It has never lived up to the hype in my experience. Several old school breeders have this same story as well. It's been better as a building block used in breeding IMHO.


Oh I know a lot of people have had very disappointing rounds with blueberry but the pheno I had would hold its own among any of the elite cuts going around now. What sucks is I had only been growing a 1 or 2 years all together during the time I found that pheno so I thought I could just go buy another pack of dutch passions blueberry and find another. Naw

Between me and my brother we have grown at least 40 more regular beans and 10 or so of the fems from about 2006-2017 and none of them even came close to the first batch from 2002. Those original beans DJ had seemed to be where the magic was everything after that those were meh.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 9, 2018)

Blueberry og. 
DJ's cut . Exotic genetics still works w it. Got a blue steel from a pack that dead on the 90s stuff we got from Portland. Rank as hell potent bb.
I loved the bhp aswell. Love hybrids that take tall fruity shit n slap it w short kushy dank shits. Best of both worlds. 
DJ's bb. Just a legendary strain. Like pulling a rabbit from a hat considering the time period . Although genetics were pure then.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh I know a lot of people have had very disappointing rounds with blueberry but the pheno I had would hold its own among any of the elite cuts going around now. What sucks is I had only been growing a 1 or 2 years all together during the time I found that pheno so I thought I could just go buy another pack of dutch passions blueberry and find another. Naw
> 
> Between me and my brother we have grown at least 40 more regular beans and 10 or so of the fems from about 2006-2017 and none of them even came close to the first batch from 2002. Those original beans DJ had seemed to be where the magic was everything after that those were meh.


Exactly what happened to me. It was great quality all around. Stuff reaked as seedlings. Very finicky in veg but settled down during flowering. Saying it was euphoric was an understatement. Nicest pot I smoked out of about 50 strains.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 9, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Exactly what happened to me. It was great quality all around. Stuff reaked as seedlings. Very finicky in veg but settled down during flowering. Saying it was euphoric was an understatement. Nicest pot I smoked out of about 50 strains.


For sure. I've had people try to tell me I'm just putting up on a pedestal due to nostalgia but naw. I grew the last crop of it in 2004 so I had it 3 years so I was able to compare it with many other strains. I only lost it due to moving and then the friend I gave cuts to let them die because they were very finicky and took 3-4 weeks to root clones sometimes. Dumbest thing I've done growing is not keeping my little mutant BB.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 9, 2018)

From what I'm reading, it sounds like people are chasing that original blueberry pheno like people are chasing down that 80's RKS pheno that everybody is breeding for. long lost relics.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For sure. I've had people try to tell me I'm just putting up on a pedestal due to nostalgia but naw. I grew the last crop of it in 2004 so I had it 3 years so I was able to compare it with many other strains. I only lost it due to moving and then the friend I gave cuts to let them die because they were very finicky and took 3-4 weeks to root clones sometimes. Dumbest thing I've done growing is not keeping my little mutant BB.


I’m


thenotsoesoteric said:


> For sure. I've had people try to tell me I'm just putting up on a pedestal due to nostalgia but naw. I grew the last crop of it in 2004 so I had it 3 years so I was able to compare it with many other strains. I only lost it due to moving and then the friend I gave cuts to let them die because they were very finicky and took 3-4 weeks to root clones sometimes. Dumbest thing I've done growing is not keeping my little mutant BB.[/QUOTE
> It was one of my first strains I grew. Wish I was running it now so I could do it justice.


----------



## McKringleberry (Jul 9, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Lookin healthy, Getting any smells yet ?
> 
> Anyone know what Wookie was used for the N.L cross.


I've been so busy with work that I haven't taken the time to rub stems yet. As soon as they show sex I'll start topping, training and smelling =)

I'm not sure which Wook was used in this one.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 9, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> From what I'm reading, it sounds like people are chasing that original blueberry pheno like people are chasing down that 80's RKS pheno that everybody is breeding for. long lost relics.


Naw, that chase is over for me. If I come across a good blueberry cut I'd grab it up but I have accepted the fact that she's gone.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 9, 2018)

Blueberry is anything but gone. Skunk on the other hand.. yet to see any in my neck of the woods. I hear Duke n nature farmer are finding good representations. I pray i get something like the trinity back one day. Bubblegum seems to be popping alot too. 

Where the grapefruit lol. Shit was a killer


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 9, 2018)

@csa_1.0 on IG has a Bodhi auction going right now. 5 packs: Black Triangle, Love Triangle, Good Medicine, Apollo 11 Genius F2!!!, and Skunk 91!!!!!! I’m hoping someone on here wins it and F2s the hell out of that Skunk 91.


----------



## Grower899 (Jul 10, 2018)

What's up guys. Got a few things going on I thought I'd share.

A coupe lucky wookies.

Lw1



Lw2 better structure on this one so far. Gonna give both at least a second run though.





Heres a Dream Beaver. Pretty excited for this one. Heard nothing but great things.





And lastly a hashplant 1 I tossed in about a week ago.



Just tossed in a ssdd. In veg I've got a dla 7 ready to flower. Young ones not quite ready yet I've got 2 black triangles, and 1 cobra lips.


----------



## Tstat (Jul 10, 2018)

Sincere thanks to those who set me up with Apollo 11g f5! Got my pack last night and I’m soaking 5 right now, planting them in rooters tomorrow  My freebie is Panty Melt x TE Remix.
I really hope to find what I had years ago...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 10, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Sincere thanks to those who set me up with Apollo 11g f5! Got my pack last night and I’m soaking 5 right now, planting them in rooters tomorrow  My freebie is Panty Melt x TE Remix.
> I really hope to find what I had years ago...


Damn you are so lucky I wish had anything at all of his brother grimm work ;\ Money was real tight then.


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 10, 2018)

I don't get all this hype about garlic phenos...I ran a couple of white rhino crosses a few years ago and one was a distinct taste of garlic....smelled like onions during flower....gross...


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jul 10, 2018)

Nice to see all the bodhi gear.
Really nice reports and pictures.
Thank you all.


----------



## Newuserr (Jul 10, 2018)

I have 66 silver mountain seeds. Is there any certain phenos I should look out for? Probably going to pop 15 at a time since space is too limited for 66 lol


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jul 10, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> I don't get all this hype about garlic phenos...I ran a couple of white rhino crosses a few years ago and one was a distinct taste of garlic....smelled like onions during flower....gross...


Could be worse..... you ever get buds that smell like pickles? Yeeeccchhhhhh.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 10, 2018)

Yeah, I don't get it either. I couldn't stand any of the garlic phenos I got while testing lots of chemdog work up to ibl. Completely unattractive weed smell just like onions.Some people like fat chicks, hairy assholes, and animals though so /shrug.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 10, 2018)

Im currently on round #2 of the Mothers Milk (about 4 weeks into flower). Cut clones from a revegged plant turned momma. Im absolutely loving this "conversation heart" pheno. I do notice that Im getting an extra blade on multiple fan leaves right from the center of the leaf. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## SFnone (Jul 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Im currently on round #2 of the Mothers Milk (about 4 weeks into flower). Cut clones from a revegged plant turned momma. Im absolutely loving this "conversation heart" pheno. I do notice that Im getting an extra blade on multiple fan leaves right from the center of the leaf. Anyone else experience this?


hard to say based on that description alone, but I grew a goji cross a while back that had all kinds of extra leaves- it looked bushy as hell, but was just super unstable, and mutated out- eventually became a hermie.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 10, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah, I don't get it either. I couldn't stand any of the garlic phenos I got while testing lots of chemdog work up to ibl. Completely unattractive weed smell just like onions.Some people like fat chicks, hairy assholes, and animals though so /shrug.


lol, yeah. some people really do love that spicy funk. if nothing else though, I suppose it could be great for cooking with.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

SFnone said:


> lol, yeah. some people really do love that spicy funk. if nothing else though, I suppose it could be great for cooking with.


Honestly that's what I was hunting for with this last grow. I had never experienced it, but all i ended up with is lemons and poop berry.


----------



## thezephyr (Jul 10, 2018)

I just sent my final report to bodhi on my ethiopian x afghani testers. I haven't had any communication from them since I started the grow, does anyone ever hear back or get a confirmation from them? I put a ton of work into that test grow, and I have no idea whether they have the results or not. 

Does anyone know if the tester email has changed recently or something like that?


----------



## SFnone (Jul 10, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Honestly that's what I was hunting for with this last grow. I had never experienced it, but all i ended up with is lemons and poop berry.


I personally don't mind the garlic taste- one of the tastes I don't like is the chem 4 janitorial cleaning chemical thing.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 10, 2018)

thezephyr said:


> I just sent my final report to bodhi on my ethiopian x afghani testers. I haven't had any communication from them since I started the grow, does anyone ever hear back or get a confirmation from them? I put a ton of work into that test grow, and I have no idea whether they have the results or not.
> 
> Does anyone know if the tester email has changed recently or something like that?


MR/Mrs B can take a while to respond- it's just the way it is- they are busy people. I'm sure they will reply eventually.


----------



## thezephyr (Jul 10, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Is F2'ing testers acceptable or frowned upon? I think I want to try my hand at it this time (not gonna kill the male and bail out like last time, lol) and F2 some of these OMG Dragons. To trade and give away to other members, not to sell or horde or anything.


my email specifically said not to make f2's until the strain is released. Bodhi said that he doesn't want to risk a tester contaminating the gene pool if it turns out to be unstable. 

direct quote: 
* also please wait for the line to be released before breeding with the testers. if the line turns out sub par we don’t want the genes released into the greater gene pool. we are working together to coax out the pinnacles of cannabis expression here on earth.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

thezephyr said:


> I just sent my final report to bodhi on my ethiopian x afghani testers. I haven't had any communication from them since I started the grow, does anyone ever hear back or get a confirmation from them? I put a ton of work into that test grow, and I have no idea whether they have the results or not.
> 
> Does anyone know if the tester email has changed recently or something like that?


a month or two ago in this thread there was a pretty big discussion about whether or not you would get more testers, replies, anything. I think the general consensus is that a lot of times, no, you wont get an email back or anything.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

thezephyr said:


> my email specifically said not to make f2's until the strain is released. Bodhi said that he doesn't want to risk a tester contaminating the gene pool if it turns out to be unstable.
> 
> direct quote:
> * also please wait for the line to be released before breeding with the testers. if the line turns out sub par we don’t want the genes released into the greater gene pool. we are working together to coax out the pinnacles of cannabis expression here on earth.


cool. I did not get that in my email.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 10, 2018)

thezephyr said:


> I just sent my final report to bodhi on my ethiopian x afghani testers. I haven't had any communication from them since I started the grow, does anyone ever hear back or get a confirmation from them? I put a ton of work into that test grow, and I have no idea whether they have the results or not.
> 
> Does anyone know if the tester email has changed recently or something like that?



Why not post your grow and report right here ?


----------



## Forte (Jul 10, 2018)

does anyone know if all bodhi seeds are f2?


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 10, 2018)

SFnone said:


> I personally don't mind the garlic taste- one of the tastes I don't like is the chem 4 janitorial cleaning chemical thing.


thats what i got from jungle spice, like mr clean scrubbing bubbles paste, at least to me...


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 10, 2018)

thezephyr said:


> we are working together to coax out the pinnacles of cannabis expression here on earth.


rightfully so, just saying bodhi is my favorite breeder is an understatement...


----------



## leoshitz (Jul 10, 2018)

This is either Goji or Silver Lotus. I flooded my seed tray and this one was on the line. Anyway, is this a boy?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 10, 2018)

Forte said:


> does anyone know if all bodhi seeds are f2?


If not labeled as something else (ie. F3, F4 etc) then they should be F1 hybrids.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 10, 2018)

Yeah lookin like a wanker to me man ;\


----------



## leoshitz (Jul 10, 2018)

#%&@! I started with 3 goji, 3 silver lotus, and 3 Super lemon haze. All my Bodhi seeds were male this time. Last year they were 100% ladies. All from the same pack. Shit happens.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 10, 2018)

A couple pics of the Mothers Milk at about 4 week since flip.
 

 

 

Heres the leaves I was mentioning earlier:


----------



## Forte (Jul 10, 2018)

My black triangle growing alongside my 2 88g13hp seedlings.
Black triangle is on the rightside.


----------



## thezephyr (Jul 11, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Why not post your grow and report right here ?


sure man, it's pretty long though. I had some problems in the first round and did a second grow from clone, unfortunately the line turned out to be unstable.
If any of the other ethiopian banana hybrids make it to release, I will definitely pick those up because there were a couple amazing phenos in this line.

flower time
53 days for the shortest finisher 66 days for the longest

stretch
2 phenos stretch a lot (pheno 3 and 4)
1 pheno literally grows like a vine with lateral shoots and branches, it likes to grow onto the other plants for support (pheno 5 vine pheno)
2 phenos grow a lot in early flowering but have good node spacing (pheno 1 and 2)

issues (stress)
I had some issues in the first round from seed, including light burn and a timer failure for the 2 longest flowering phenos after the others had been harvested. Every plant popped a few bananas in the first round. I wanted to be able to give clear and definite results, so I did a second grow from clones. There were no issues in round 2, and no stress.

I grew everything except pheno 1 again. I did a second grow with strong clones so that I could determine whether the herms were stress induced or genetic.

There were no issues on the second round, and unfortunately the line is not stable. 3/4 phenos hermed on round 2 with little or no stress, and the 4th pheno grows a tiny unfertilized seed in each calyx.


plant size
The plants were very large on the first round. The second round from clone, I grew the plants very small so I could be certain there would be no light burn or shading.

yield
round 1 large plants from seed
pheno 1- 3.16 ounces (89.7 grams)
pheno 2- 1.51 ounces (42.8 grams)
pheno 3- 1.52 ounces (43 grams)
pheno 4- 2.15 ounces (42.8 grams)
pheno 5- 1.39 ounces (39.4 grams)

round 2 very small plants from clone
pheno 2- 1.08 ounces (30.6 grams)
pheno 3- 0.5 ounce (14.8 grams)
pheno 4a- 0.4 ounce (11.3 grams)
pheno 4b- 0.73 ounce (20.6 grams)

aroma
very diverse, but they are all very sweet and have notes of exotic fruits.
pheno 1: cream, rose, peach and stone fruit, toasty, sweet desert wine. very pleasant, mild, and desert-like.
pheno 2: alien fruit, smells cold. This one is really weird, I have no idea how to describe it, other than that it smells like unidentifiable exotic fruits, with an icy note that isn't anything like mint or menthol.
pheno 3: When you open the jar, it smells very strongly of butterscotch with a hint of orange. The buds themselves smell like cactus cooler soda, fresh peach, gasoline, and peach gummy.
pheno 4: citrus and melon with sweet alfalfa grassy undertones. this one could be mistaken for some kind of old school haze variant.
pheno 5: Pine forest floor, mangosteen and lychee, juniper berry, and some kind of sweet dark berry jam. this one smells very interesting.

effect
very diverse, medium to high potency. To get an idea for my tolerance, I smoke a about 2 grams a day or less. I also smoked out or gave samples to friends so I could cross reference and see if they got a similar effect.

Pheno 2 is an excellent, smooth, happy, relaxing, sunshine feeling sativa that borders on psychedelic if you smoke it all day. I really like this one. it is very recreational and great for playing guitar or drawing for a few hours. It helps with my baseline pain, and gives me some energy to move around.

Pheno 3 is a full body headrush when harvested early. when harvested late, it has the same experience plus a very familiar kush like high. this one could be an elite cut if it weren't for the herm trait.

Pheno 4 is not as potent as the others, and is a mild bright sativa that leaves you happy and alert. medium-low potency. You could mistake this for some kind of old school haze variant in its smell, appearance, and effect.

Pheno 5 is an insane, overstimulating confusion. everyone who has smoked it experiences a wild 15 minute blast of confusion, racing thoughts, and mild apprehension, before the high smooths out into a crazy electric sativa high. Personally, I really don't enjoy this effect. Harvested as late as possible, the 15 minute blast is gone but the effect is still long lasting crazy cracky sativa.

Pheno 1 is my favorite, the high is really really pleasant, and kind of hard to describe. the effect is very comfortable. Excellent for mood, relaxation, and contemplation. This is definitely a no ceiling high. Each hit is mild but definite, increasing and subtly changing the high from an overall stoney well-being, relaxation, and comfort that spreads through your entire body on the first hit, into a very heady almost psychedelic sativa experience after you've been hitting it for several hours. I like to pack small bowls of this, get a nice full, hit and hold it in forever. This pheno has a really pleasant psychedelic headrush if you hold it in. The exhale tastes like buttery cream and rose with a hint of toast.

bag appeal
2 are very appealing, colorful, uniquely constructed old school bud. One has fat fall colored rounded sticky indica nugs, and the other is a delicate, ornate but alien looking heirloom sativa type. One is pale green and has an og kush-like bud construction. one makes chunky sativa spears.
The only one I don't like visually has tiny calyxes, and overall looks and smells like it might just be a generic haze.

overall impression (be honest)
This strain grew some very high quality, very unique and wonderful smelling bud.
3 phenos produce incredible quality bud, but they have herm traits, and two of them are low yielding. 2 are excellent old school heirloom types, the third looks like a current elite cut. Even though I can't keep these long term, they are good enough that I have to grow them all at least twice so I can have a decent cache of this flower. The old school phenos have completely unique uplifting highs, and there is no limit to the high. This really is a 'no ceiling' high.

The vine pheno was really unique and fun to grow, but the effect is just too crazy for it to be medicinal, or even recreational on a regular basis.

One pheno is too similar to a haze in its smell, appearance, and effect. This is the only pheno that isn't a herm but it has some undesirable traits that don't show up in any of the other phenos. It grows a tiny, non-viable, un-pollinated seed in each calyx which makes it harsh.

I think that even though this cross is unstable, and had a few phenos that I don't like, I want to try other variants of the ethiopian banana. The fact that the high on these two phenos has no limit is really special to me, and I think it's definitely worth exploring more possibilities for this heirloom sativa.


keeper?
No. Unfortunately the line doesn't seem to be stable. I'm really glad I grew it, these were very unique plants with very interesting highs. Even though they're herms, I like the pheno 1 and pheno 2 well enough that I'll still grow them again and build up a decent stash before I junk the clones, but they're not true keepers.


----------



## mrrager420 (Jul 11, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> thats what i got from jungle spice, like mr clean scrubbing bubbles paste, at least to me...


Interesting. I got spice similar to the way potpourri smells. That and citrus. Tasted just like it smelled too. Loved it.


----------



## thezephyr (Jul 11, 2018)

Here are some highlights from round 1 of the ethiopian banana x omg afghani tester grow
pheno 2 alien facegrabber
    
hash
 
pheno 1 fall colors


----------



## SFnone (Jul 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> A couple pics of the Mothers Milk at about 4 week since flip.
> View attachment 4163250
> 
> View attachment 4163251
> ...


yeah, that looks the same as my goji. mine was all over the plant, and it started growing excess off-shoot branches too- thing just went nuts... then got "nuts". not saying that will happen to you, but you might want to watch it.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 11, 2018)

mrrager420 said:


> Interesting. I got spice similar to the way potpourri smells. That and citrus. Tasted just like it smelled too. Loved it.


I've never grow jungle spice, but every chem 4 dom strain I've ever grown smells and tastes like windex and bleach. at first I thought it was cool, but I quickly tired of the flavor. sort of like licking hand-sanitizer.


----------



## Alien dream (Jul 12, 2018)

I’ve got a pack of the jungle spice. Anyone have some pics of her? Thanks


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 12, 2018)

SFnone said:


> yeah, that looks the same as my goji. mine was all over the plant, and it started growing excess off-shoot branches too- thing just went nuts... then got "nuts". not saying that will happen to you, but you might want to watch it.


Second run from seed and first run with her from clone off the momma and no intersexing issues to date. I'd be quite suprised to find anything with this one, not to say it cant happen. Are the Goji (or Nepali OG) prone to intersex issues?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 12, 2018)

It's not prone, but it does pop up now and again. It is definitely the nepali.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 12, 2018)

Had 2/5 Purple Mountain Majesty from Greenpoint put out 50/50 boy and girl flowers very quickly and obviously after flip. Goji mom in that one. PMM was extremely strong and because it was so obvious and so fast, I’m up for another run.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 12, 2018)

SFnone said:


> I've never grow jungle spice, but every chem 4 dom strain I've ever grown smells and tastes like windex and bleach. at first I thought it was cool, but I quickly tired of the flavor. sort of like licking hand-sanitizer.


to think about it more, what nutes did you use on the chem strains?


----------



## Strudelheim (Jul 12, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Dream Lotus is a freebie at GLG too. Supposed to be some very potent pheno's in that cross.


Glad someone finally mentioned the dream lotus! Seeing as the hype around blue dream ba k in 2015 (which I have never smoked nor grown), and the fact that its been a freebie for a long time I was suprised no one was growing that one. I popped 8 seeds and so far have 4 maybe 5 females total so look forward to sharing the results.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 12, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Glad someone finally mentioned the dream lotus! Seeing as the hype around blue dream ba k in 2015 (which I have never smoked nor grown), and the fact that its been a freebie for a long time I was suprised no one was growing that one. I popped 8 seeds and so far have 4 maybe 5 females total so look forward to sharing the results.


I’m thinking about it too. I wanted to get the BBxHp but that’s not happening. I’ll be waiting for your updates!!


----------



## mrrager420 (Jul 12, 2018)

SFnone said:


> I've never grow jungle spice, but every chem 4 dom strain I've ever grown smells and tastes like windex and bleach. at first I thought it was cool, but I quickly tired of the flavor. sort of like licking hand-sanitizer.


I've never grown it either so idk how it grows but the pheno i tried looked, smelled, and tasted good. I'll pass on the bleach and windex tho lol sounds gross


----------



## mrrager420 (Jul 12, 2018)

Alien dream said:


> I’ve got a pack of the jungle spice. Anyone have some pics of her? Thanks


Never grown her out but i have a couple pics of the nugs i had at the time. I'll try to find it and post it here later.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 12, 2018)

flipped 81sunny, Soar, and J1hp to flower today. Hopefully the 4x4 will finish up so I can clear it out and move these babe's over there. Need to get my testers from tent 1 into tent 2. 

that is all. oh, and I found more bleeders. so far 3/4 DragonsbloodxOMG's bleed, and one of my mango biche x iraqi bled too, and I am 100% I didnt mix up the seeds, they were all popped and labeled by pack.


----------



## Philip-O (Jul 12, 2018)

Wow, the vietnamese x colombian x afghani really sold out fast at GLG and James Bean! Please share some pictures and notes if you get to grow it! The other two releases are looking sweet as well 

Nikah (TK X OMG)
Cosmic Serpant (Dragons Dlood F4 X Wookie 15)


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 12, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> Wow, the vietnamese x colombian x afghani really sold out fast at GLG and James Bean! Please share some pictures and notes if you get to grow it! The other two releases are looking sweet as well
> 
> Nikah (TK X OMG)
> Cosmic Serpant (Dragons Dlood F4 X Wookie 15)


there were more than the pln though... i did see 10 left at about 6:07 though...


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Jul 12, 2018)

Snow leopard v2 or roadkill unicorn v2?


----------



## McKringleberry (Jul 12, 2018)

Over the years I've seen reports of Dream Lotus and compared it to my BBHP as well as other Blue Dream crosses. If you all want something similar to BBHP, but can't find them, I'd give Dream Lotus a hard second look. Schrews grew BBHP, Dream Lotus and another Blueberry/Blue Dream cross and, if I remember correctly, he said that Dream Lotus was his favorite out of them all. 
Just a thought...


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 13, 2018)

what was a blueberry crossed to the appy father ?

A: blueberry hill...


----------



## mrrager420 (Jul 13, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> what was a blueberry crossed to the appy father ?
> 
> A: blueberry hill...


AND blueberry mountain too


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 13, 2018)

Blueberry mountain is the one you wanted ^ It's ibl worthy. Blueberry Snow is ok.


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 13, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Blueberry mountain is the one you wanted ^ It's ibl worthy. Blueberry Snow is ok.


I got both lol havent seen any grows, have you grown them?


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Jul 13, 2018)

Plan on taking an extra lavender aura female and light stressing her to make s1 seeds, anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 13, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Plan on taking an extra lavender aura female and light stressing her to make s1 seeds, anyone have any experience with this?


Just use colloidal silver or STS to reverse a cut, and then have it pollinate another cut off the same plant. You’ll have way more success than trying to light stress a single plant and hoping for it to self pollinate. People have done it and it can work, but there are much more reliable ways.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 13, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> to think about it more, what nutes did you use on the chem strains?


I've grown chems on and off throughout the years, and tried all kinds of methods... used fox farm, advanced nutrients, roots, etc. for bottled nutrients, tried "living organic" soils with natural additives, just add water bagged mixes like those offered by kis organics, even no nutrients at all. I usually grow at min. 3 different strains at once, all using the same method, and the chem 4s almost always have those synthetic chemical traits, much more than any other. Other chems can too, but seem to lean more towards deisel and petrol... and just to be clear, I'm not trying to badmouth chemdog strains... i really like chems, they have a pretty good high, and are one of those magic strains that seems to "up" everything they touch... some of their flavors can just get old.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 13, 2018)

SFnone said:


> I've grown chems on and off throughout the years, and tried all kinds of methods... used fox farm, advanced nutrients, roots, etc. for bottled nutrients, tried "living organic" soils with natural additives, just add water bagged mixes like those offered by kis organics, even no nutrients at all. I usually grow at min. 3 different strains at once, all using the same method, and the chem 4s almost always have those synthetic chemical traits, much more than any other. Other chems can too, but seem to lean more towards deisel and petrol... and just to be clear, I'm not trying to badmouth chemdog strains... i really like chems, they have a pretty good high, and are one of those magic strains that seems to "up" everything they touch... some of their flavors can just get old.


And just for the heck of it, here's a picture of greenpoint's copper chem (chem4 x (chem4 x chemdbx)) that i grew a couple of years ago without using any nutes whatsoever... Just a base soil of peat, castings, perlite. With nutrients, the buds would be much more filled out and frosty-er. Very much like hand sanitizer.


----------



## mrrager420 (Jul 14, 2018)

Alien dream said:


> I’ve got a pack of the jungle spice. Anyone have some pics of her? Thanks


These are the only 2 pics i have. Not the best but it's all i got.


----------



## mrrager420 (Jul 14, 2018)

Blueberry Mountain @ about 5 weeks in. Rubbing the trichs smells like blueberry syrup. Can't wait til she's done. I didn't properly contain the fungus gnats when i should have so i'll have to pic them off the buds. Not looking forward to it but next round will be better.


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 14, 2018)

mrrager420 said:


> Blueberry Mountain @ about 5 weeks in. Rubbing the trichs smells like blueberry syrup. Can't wait til she's done. I didn't properly contain the fungus gnats when i should have so i'll have to pic them off the buds. Not looking forward to it but next round will be better.View attachment 4165176 View attachment 4165175 View attachment 4165173


First blueberry mountains I've seen online. Looks great definitely post em up again when they're finished!


----------



## torontoke (Jul 14, 2018)

Sakura (cherry) f2 donated by the nicest fellow member have all been excellent smoke. Anyone gifted a bag should be excited about the taste of these.
  
Herer HP f2 from the same generous fellow
 
More cowbell x lucky charms lowers because it’s b related
 
Sorry bout the crappy pics I’m no photographer


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 14, 2018)

torontoke said:


> Sakura (cherry) f2 donated by the nicest fellow member have all been excellent smoke. Anyone gifted a bag should be excited about the taste of these.
> View attachment 4165231 View attachment 4165232
> Herer HP f2 from the same generous fellow
> View attachment 4165233 View attachment 4165234
> ...


Nice work.... You're making it even harder to decide on my next pop


----------



## torontoke (Jul 14, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Nice work.... You're making it even harder to decide on my next pop


Thanks jp
I feel your pain
Can’t ever decide so I usually go overboard.
Won’t be much variety for me tho the next lil while im gonna be knee deep in dank Sinatra f2’s


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 14, 2018)

torontoke said:


> Thanks jp
> I feel your pain
> Can’t ever decide so I usually go overboard.
> Won’t be much variety for me tho the next lil while im gonna be knee deep in dank Sinatra f2’s
> View attachment 4165244


I'm watching those in your journal. Have a little gift pack myself 

Problem being I have a very over filled veg space with:

Bounty Hunter (legends og x stardawg) - GPS
RKS Uncle Fester x RKS Reserva Privada
Aspen - Chuck of mine (Mountain Temple x Designer OG)

I'm thinking those dank Sinatra's are on a very very short wait-list. You're making those look like must pops IMO

Edit: I feel like I need some more of that g13hp pappy in my room again.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 14, 2018)

mrrager420 said:


> Blueberry Mountain @ about 5 weeks in. Rubbing the trichs smells like blueberry syrup. Can't wait til she's done. I didn't properly contain the fungus gnats when i should have so i'll have to pic them off the buds. Not looking forward to it but next round will be better.View attachment 4165176 View attachment 4165175 View attachment 4165173


It is the most incredible blueberry syrup/fruity pebbles fucking awesomeoness on the planet. A true improvement over sweettooth imo genetics very very similar but not.



dubekoms said:


> First blueberry mountains I've seen online. Looks great definitely post em up again when they're finished!


When I have time I will try to dig up some pics cant post my stuff though. It was only one post but was jaw dropping. His look very nice the one I found was an eye and jaw opener for sure.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 14, 2018)

Grandma's Hp
 
Dank Sinatra
 
DLA5
 
BBHP ice water hash (trim run)


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 14, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Well lost the battle against spider mites. My Lemon Hashplant v2 which was 4 weeks away from harvest are damaged beyond the point of return. I am going to do a hard reset of the garden. Two questions.
> 
> #1 whats the best way to eradicate the mites out of my room now that I will not have any plants in it? Some sort of hard core pesticide?
> #2 what should I pop next from my seed inventory. Probably go with 4 different strains and try to make some F2's to share with the community What are you alls thoughts? Here is my selection:
> ...


Wish I knew. on my second grow and getting my ass kicked. Sorry to hear. hopefully you can get rid of them. Looks like my list. You have tons of fire.
Tiger Mountain - wish i had this
hollyweed - wish i had this
white sunshine - I have this
alaskan snow - have this


----------



## bobqp (Jul 14, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Well lost the battle against spider mites. My Lemon Hashplant v2 which was 4 weeks away from harvest are damaged beyond the point of return. I am going to do a hard reset of the garden. Two questions.
> 
> #1 whats the best way to eradicate the mites out of my room now that I will not have any plants in it? Some sort of hard core pesticide?
> 
> ...


I'm growing 
Uplift
Joystick and skylotus .will be more than happy to trade with you down the track.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 14, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Grandma's Hp
> View attachment 4165341
> Dank Sinatra
> View attachment 4165344
> ...


Absolutely love those plants .job well done matey


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 14, 2018)

Lets try this again:

Well lost the battle against spider mites. My Lemon Hashplant v2 which was 4 weeks away from harvest are damaged beyond the point of return. I am going to do a hard reset of the garden. Two questions.

#1 whats the best way to eradicate the mites out of my room now that I will not have any plants in it? Some sort of hard core pesticide?

#2 what should I pop next from my seed inventory. Probably go with 4 different strains and try to make some F2's to share with the community What are you alls thoughts? Here is my selection:


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 15, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Lets try this again:
> 
> Well lost the battle against spider mites. My Lemon Hashplant v2 which was 4 weeks away from harvest are damaged beyond the point of return. I am going to do a hard reset of the garden. Two questions.
> 
> ...



Space Cake
Blueberry Mountain
Pagoda
Tiger Mountain

No question about it.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 15, 2018)

Drunken Parrot and Pagoda for sure. I dont think i've ever seen drunken parrot. but it sounds good


----------



## MetalToots (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi!
Here's some Satsuma in the front and a tangie in the back.
The sastsuma is really short, had to adjust its height. It didn't stretch much except for side branching.
Very leafy pheno but got a really nice aroma orange soda, lemongrass & maybe somthing strawberry as undertone.
8 weeks since flip



On this one it's a lemon zinger on the front and a goji in the back (the darker one). LZ is satori x appalachia
LZ has a nice hybrid vigor, stretch x2 x3. Seems to be a good yeilder.
lemon peel & pine on the nose for now on. It's the stinker of the bunch.
8 wks from flip. Will need 3 or 4 weeks more i guess



@MojoRizing i would pop dreambeaver, cheech wizard, tiger mountain & silver mtn. Nice selecta you got here.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 15, 2018)

Enjoying my first ever Bodhi smoke this morning. Took a branch off an ASS a week ago that was closest to being done (was gonna chop today, triches say almost there so gonna hold off another week), dried it. Right away with no cure, still had the pungent lemon motor oil smell it had on the plant. Smoke is a little harsh, but with 0 cure and a quick wet trim, not concerned about that at all. Flavor is pretty good for her current state too. Taste is of a lemon pepper incense, with the distinctions in that order. The high is good. For me, it puts a "veil of chillness" on me, where I can feel it in my head and it just mellows me the fuck out. Thats just on a few hits, so I'll have to smoke it all day and see if I experience any of that electric psychedelic stuff I hear from some of these strains. 

really looking forward to getting these dried and cured. super duper excited to try Purple Wookie and Bingo Pajama. If the odors carry through into taste like they did with ASS, im very interested.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 15, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Lets try this again:
> 
> Well lost the battle against spider mites. My Lemon Hashplant v2 which was 4 weeks away from harvest are damaged beyond the point of return. I am going to do a hard reset of the garden. Two questions.
> 
> ...


F2 that puravida for the sake of the community. As far as I was concerned that was extinct
And do blue mountain while you're at it


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 15, 2018)

9 week ASS. This is the one I smoked from. 9 weeks. Purple wookie


----------



## Chef420 (Jul 15, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4165601 9 week ASS. This is the one I smoked from.View attachment 4165600 9 weeks. Purple wookie


Beautiful purple wookie. Mine had a wizard hat bud structure and not as friggin’ purple as yours! Wow. Nice work. 
In my limited experience I find the cure changes almost everything about the bud including the high. I find it becomes more refined. You’re in for a treat.


----------



## mrrager420 (Jul 15, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> First blueberry mountains I've seen online. Looks great definitely post em up again when they're finished!


Thanks! Will try to remember. Forgot to mention she's also knocked up by a BBM male and mountain temple male. Both males grew great. Both vigorous, symmetrical, and FUNKY. I chopped them at about 2-3 weeks in flower tho so idk how they would have ended. Oh and the BBM male grew wide and low. Those leaves were huge! Straight indica. I'm excited.


----------



## mrrager420 (Jul 15, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It is the most incredible blueberry syrup/fruity pebbles fucking awesomeoness on the planet. A true improvement over sweettooth imo genetics very very similar but not.
> 
> It really is that great of a smell. Sweetest i've ever smelled.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 15, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> Beautiful purple wookie. Mine had a wizard hat bud structure and not as friggin’ purple as yours! Wow. Nice work.
> In my limited experience I find the cure changes almost everything about the bud including the high. I find it becomes more refined. You’re in for a treat.


Thanks for the kind words Chef! I am super excited to do a lineup of all 3 different phenos of it, and seeing what they are like. Thats the one I was telling you who's trichs were showing it was pretty much done, despite fresh hairs still popping up.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 15, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Lets try this again:
> 
> Well lost the battle against spider mites. My Lemon Hashplant v2 which was 4 weeks away from harvest are damaged beyond the point of return. I am going to do a hard reset of the garden. Two questions.
> 
> ...


If you’re intent on doing F2s I’d definitely recommend those strains that are no longer available, but still has demand in the community. Dream Beaver, Pura Vida, Dank Sinatra are the ones I’d focus on.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 15, 2018)

Just put this bingo pajama up in flower. I have a black raspberry ready to go,but the damn thing is giving me fits.looks overwatered or something.put it back down in the veg cab to see if it will straighten itself out.
Hey,I dont want to clog the thread, but you all did a good job selling me on countertop vapes.i checked out sublimantor(?) But the cheapest model was $300+ and I didnt much care for it.do any of you have a recommendation for something in the $300-$400 range?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 15, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Just put this bingo pajama up in flower. I have a black raspberry ready to go,but the damn thing is giving me fits.looks overwatered or something.put it back down in the veg cab to see if it will straighten itself out.
> Hey,I dont want to clog the thread, but you all did a good job selling me on countertop vapes.i checked out sublimantor(?) But the cheapest model was $300+ and I didnt much care for it.do any of you have a recommendation for something in the $300-$400 range?
> View attachment 4165725


Oh, i'll post some photos up of my bingo pajama later/tomorrow if you'd like, I'm probably gonna chop in a week or two. smells awesome, super dense nugs. didn't stretch very much at all. 

where did you find a 300 dollar subliminator? I was looking at their site and I thought it was 1000k+ for a complete unit. I probably missed something thought.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jul 15, 2018)

Dream Beaver and Blue Tara... not many people rave on these strains but they’re suppper tasty and that Dream Beaver throws you into another world with a shit eating grin on your face



MojoRizing said:


> Lets try this again:
> 
> Well lost the battle against spider mites. My Lemon Hashplant v2 which was 4 weeks away from harvest are damaged beyond the point of return. I am going to do a hard reset of the garden. Two questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jul 15, 2018)

How’s her potassium intake?


natureboygrower said:


> Just put this bingo pajama up in flower. I have a black raspberry ready to go,but the damn thing is giving me fits.looks overwatered or something.put it back down in the veg cab to see if it will straighten itself out.
> Hey,I dont want to clog the thread, but you all did a good job selling me on countertop vapes.i checked out sublimantor(?) But the cheapest model was $300+ and I didnt much care for it.do any of you have a recommendation for something in the $300-$400 range?
> View attachment 4165725


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jul 15, 2018)

MetalToots said:


> Hi!
> Here's some Satsuma in the front and a tangie in the back.
> The sastsuma is really short, had to adjust its height. It didn't stretch much except for side branching.
> Very leafy pheno but got a really nice aroma orange soda, lemongrass & maybe somthing strawberry as undertone.
> ...


Also suggest the ones he suggested.

Thanks for sharing the Lemon Zinger. Satori is a favorite of mine. Found a killer pheno once I used to cross w The Flav male from TGA/Subcool I called Nepalese Abduction. Smelled like funky old trash with a sweetness and spices on the backend. Wish I still had those. Super special. 
You’re the first person I’ve seen grow the Lemon Zinger and have been wondering about that one. Just got it recently. Wanted the Satori x Snow Lotus but couldn’t find it so I snagged that pack right up. Thanks again for sharing. Can’t wait to grow that one. Will be following along for updates but have a feeling it’ll throw your noggin for a Zinger! 

Great work everyone

Peas
-Swampy


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 15, 2018)

Stuck my testers outdoors to get some sunshine and my fatass cat ate 6 of them..all 6 were the lucky charmsxpu3(still got 4 left) Still have all 10 from my other tester pack and a few cookiewrecks. Doing ok, need some nutes+bigger pot.Keeping them indoors from now on..
heres the little(big) shit
spent $120 on that cat tree and he cant even fit in the hole.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jul 15, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Grandma's Hp
> View attachment 4165341
> Dank Sinatra
> View attachment 4165344
> ...


I’m so jealous right now.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jul 15, 2018)

I'm grateful to be able to do this for sure. Oregon medical rules are great for growing your own plants, many people(too many actually) doing what I'm doing here. Almost lost my plants to bugs, then I burned them a couple different ways. I'm just glad they are still around and healthy again.


----------



## MetalToots (Jul 15, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> Also suggest the ones he suggested.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the Lemon Zinger. Satori is a favorite of mine. Found a killer pheno once I used to cross w The Flav male from TGA/Subcool I called Nepalese Abduction. Smelled like funky old trash with a sweetness and spices on the backend. Wish I still had those. Super special.
> You’re the first person I’ve seen grow the Lemon Zinger and have been wondering about that one. Just got it recently. Wanted the Satori x Snow Lotus but couldn’t find it so I snagged that pack right up. Thanks again for sharing. Can’t wait to grow that one. Will be following along for updates but have a feeling it’ll throw your noggin for a Zinger!
> ...


Hey you’re welcome!

I have high expectations on this one too. Since Bodhi sold it as the one for the flavor hunters, i knew i had to try it. I got 2 females running from 5 seeds.
Both are very vigorous. Big stretch on both, i said x2 x3 but it’s actually taller. Maybe x4.
The taller one has huge yellow pistils, it’s the frostiest one but smell is pretty bland until now.

The one in the picture has thin white pistils, less frosty but really heavy on the nose.

I’ll throw a few updates along the way


----------



## Kenny Grows (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi all I understand this might be a open ended question. But there are too many strains to try. Help me build my terp palate. I'm looking for anything fruity or floral plus having high THC% or terp% doesn't hurt. I have 3 grows under my belt though i'm still in my first yr of growing. I started with some mix in match seeds from a foreign site. A few autos but mostly cloning Pineapple Chunk over and over. Bored with it's taste, I'm ready for some real dank. I have - Strawberry Sunshine - Mothers Milk - Cowbell(free pack) - Sky Lotus - Space Monkey - Snow Leopard V2(free pack). I've been ordering from JB, i'm willing to buy from anywhere with Paypal or CC. Any suggestions on 3 or so i should pop first and/or which seeds to buy, would be much appreciated.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jul 16, 2018)

Kicking off the indoor after a 12 month break got a few non Bodhi plants in flower these will go in next
Solos Stash
 
More Cowbell Remix

J1 Hashplant
 
Lucky Wookie


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 16, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Kicking off the indoor after a 12 month break got a few non Bodhi plants in flower these will go in next
> Solos Stash
> View attachment 4166007
> More Cowbell Remix
> ...


Looking very good so far. Particularly interested in that Solo’s Stash, I’ve got a pack I’m dying to pop. That more cowbell remix should be fire too, I’m a big fan of OGKB.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 16, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Kicking off the indoor after a 12 month break got a few non Bodhi plants in flower these will go in next
> Solos Stash
> View attachment 4166007
> More Cowbell Remix
> ...


I've noticed bodhi strains don't like a lot of ferts.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jul 16, 2018)

bobqp said:


> I've noticed bodhi strains don't like a lot of ferts.


Some do, some don't. I've found it can vary, even within the same strain. For example I've grown different phenos of Mother's Milk, Goji and Sunshine 4 that have fed differently.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jul 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Looking very good so far. Particularly interested in that Solo’s Stash, I’ve got a pack I’m dying to pop. That more cowbell remix should be fire too, I’m a big fan of OGKB.


Yeah the Solo’s Stash was one I was keen to throw down indoor hopefully there’s a nice one in them.
Never grown any OGKB crosses had 3 runts from the 6 I started but the remaining 3 look nice so far so fingers crossed.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jul 16, 2018)

bobqp said:


> I've noticed bodhi strains don't like a lot of ferts.


I only had 1 Dream Lotus last season that didn’t appreciate a lot of N but the other 14 all took whatever I threw at them


----------



## doniawon (Jul 16, 2018)

Kenny Grows said:


> Hi all I understand this might be a open ended question. But there are too many strains to try. Help me build my terp palate. I'm looking for anything fruity or floral plus having high THC% or terp% doesn't hurt. I have 3 grows under my belt though i'm still in my first yr of growing. I started with some mix in match seeds from a foreign site. A few autos but mostly cloning Pineapple Chunk over and over. Bored with it's taste, I'm ready for some real dank. I have - Strawberry Sunshine - Mothers Milk - Cowbell(free pack) - Sky Lotus - Space Monkey - Snow Leopard V2(free pack). I've been ordering from JB, i'm willing to buy from anywhere with Paypal or CC. Any suggestions on 3 or so i should pop first and/or which seeds to buy, would be much appreciated.


Hola. Wanted to make some suggestions from the packs listed. I've never ran the snow leopard but if your goal is finding the loud heavy in the packs your holding I'd start with the space monkey, straw dd, and the mother's milk. I'd wait til u have a few more grows til u sow the cowbell and sky lotus. Reasons being gsc crosses tend to veg slow and favor indirect light and cooler temps. The sky lotus will act the opposite, growing tall lanky loving light and fast growth rates. 
Mother's milk tends to b less stanky but potent as can be. Likes to b staked up. Finishes w a soft floral powdery nose hard to explain til u get a whiff. 
Space monkey is pretty hardy, medium bush gg structure w smells ranging from lemon gas to tennis balls. Easy to grow gets super frosty. Good for novice growers perhaps?
Strawberry daydream. I've run both parents but not the strawdd. My guess, these will want to grow tall and possibly long bloom times. 10ish weeks. With unreal terps n heavy yeilds.. ssdd can pack a punch too so should fit the bill. 

Another thing to consider, u may find gold in these packs. Might b wise to run one pack at a time. Look for the keepers. Any one pack should have a heavy fruity winner n there. Good picks!. .. j1hashplant screams potent fruity in my mind. Good luck on your grows!


----------



## bobqp (Jul 16, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> Some do, some don't. I've found it can vary, even within the same strain. For example I've grown different phenos of Mother's Milk, Goji and Sunshine 4 that have fed differently.


The skylotus seems to need less nitrogen than joystick. Have a few fert burns on the skylotus while joystick looks underfeed.


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 16, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Lets try this again:
> 
> Well lost the battle against spider mites. My Lemon Hashplant v2 which was 4 weeks away from harvest are damaged beyond the point of return. I am going to do a hard reset of the garden. Two questions.
> 
> ...


Blue Tara, dream beaver, pura Vida and drunken parrot


----------



## Tstat (Jul 16, 2018)

And so it begins, the long journey from Apollo 11 sprout...


----------



## Tstat (Jul 16, 2018)

And a peak at the goji monsters, a couple weeks in:





It's Goji in the front, all under the screen and Mountain Temple behind it.


----------



## MetalToots (Jul 16, 2018)

lemon zinger on the left & goji on the right
 
Lemon zinger


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 16, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Yeah the Solo’s Stash was one I was keen to throw down indoor hopefully there’s a nice one in them.
> Never grown any OGKB crosses had 3 runts from the 6 I started but the remaining 3 look nice so far so fingers crossed.


Those runts were likely OGKB dominant. Great smoke but vegges slower than anything.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jul 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Those runts were likely OGKB dominant. Great smoke but vegges slower than anything.


Maybe but these were not just slow growers these could hardly hold themselves up with 1 set of true leaves while all the others were hitting 6 and 7 sets


----------



## doniawon (Jul 16, 2018)

Never got that?. Why such praise over mutated runt. I get not everyone grows for profit but fugg daat .people wanted them blueberry freaks back n the day too. 
Guess oddities r appealing to some.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jul 16, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Never got that?. Why such praise over mutated runt. I get not everyone grows for profit but fugg daat .people wanted them blueberry freaks back n the day too.
> Guess oddities r appealing to some.


I can’t speak of the quality of OGKB but from the little I’ve seen online it must be a special plant.


----------



## elkamino (Jul 16, 2018)

Space Monkey


----------



## elkamino (Jul 16, 2018)

Space Monkey drysift
 
Space Monkey F2s


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 16, 2018)

Black Kandahar x Kashmir


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 16, 2018)

Black Kandahar x Kashmir


----------



## bobqp (Jul 17, 2018)

MetalToots said:


> lemon zinger on the left & goji on the right
> View attachment 4166274
> Lemon zinger
> View attachment 4166275 View attachment 4166276


Nice looking plants matey


----------



## bobqp (Jul 17, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4166493
> Space Monkey drysift
> View attachment 4166494
> Space Monkey F2s


F2s. Mmmmmmm


----------



## Kenny Grows (Jul 17, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Hola. Wanted to make some suggestions from the packs listed. I've never ran the snow leopard but if your goal is finding the loud heavy in the packs your holding I'd start with the space monkey, straw dd, and the mother's milk. I'd wait til u have a few more grows til u sow the cowbell and sky lotus. Reasons being gsc crosses tend to veg slow and favor indirect light and cooler temps. The sky lotus will act the opposite, growing tall lanky loving light and fast growth rates.
> Mother's milk tends to b less stanky but potent as can be. Likes to b staked up. Finishes w a soft floral powdery nose hard to explain til u get a whiff.
> Space monkey is pretty hardy, medium bush gg structure w smells ranging from lemon gas to tennis balls. Easy to grow gets super frosty. Good for novice growers perhaps?
> Strawberry daydream. I've run both parents but not the strawdd. My guess, these will want to grow tall and possibly long bloom times. 10ish weeks. With unreal terps n heavy yeilds.. ssdd can pack a punch too so should fit the bill.
> ...


Thank you for the input you have given me a nice jump point. I like the sound of the Mother's milk, will probably start with it. I've went kinda overboard with this new hobby, i've bought ~20+ different packs this last year. Only 6 are from bodhi. I really wanted to run a few strains, but I'll try and limit myself to 2.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 17, 2018)

Visited a friend yesterday. He's got a few n the back yard blowin up. Got a gogi cut from a buddy few months back, he slapped it n a raised bed w a alien rock candy and a sin City white nightmare. Think I know what I'll be doing w my mountain of coco out back next year. 

These are just starting to bloom. Might have to sneak back there n take some samples this fall. Go full ninja. Four raised beds all doin work. Beautiful sight!


----------



## doniawon (Jul 17, 2018)

Same gogi but inside. Shuntheweaks cut. Lovely lady!


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jul 17, 2018)

I suck at pics but here’s one of my Sakura females. This one is more gassy. Another smells really dairy like. Like yogurt with the cherry preserves at the bottom.

Also is a picture of a Jager pheno I found from seed. The seeds cake from a breedbay buddy in Oregon and now that the forum is defunct I can’t really ask him much about the line but he told me that kinda like Blue Dream in CA, Jager is very commonly grown in Oregon and throughout the years of being preserved in seed form Phenos can very from farm to farm unless it’s the Jager cut people have held from the beginning.

Loving the Sakura though... hence why I found a male to make a bunch of chucks (F1s) with a whole bunch of different stuff


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 17, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> I suck at pics but here’s one of my Sakura females. This one is more gassy. Another smells really dairy like. Like yogurt with the cherry preserves at the bottom.
> 
> Also is a picture of a Jager pheno I found from seed. The seeds cake from a breedbay buddy in Oregon and now that the forum is defunct I can’t really ask him much about the line but he told me that kinda like Blue Dream in CA, Jager is very commonly grown in Oregon and throughout the years of being preserved in seed form Phenos can very from farm to farm unless it’s the Jager cut people have held from the beginning.
> 
> Loving the Sakura though... hence why I found a male to make a bunch of chucks (F1s) with a whole bunch of different stuff


yeah....i'd smoke that. 

if it looks that good in those "shitty" pictures.....yeah....id smoke that


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jul 18, 2018)

8 females 3 males on my Hollywood pure kush x 88g13hp. They are in 1 gallons grown organically with peat and homemade castings. Going to stick the 8 females in 2 homemade SIP pots flower them and take clones around 12 days.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 18, 2018)

Thai_Lights said:


> 8 females 3 males on my Hollywood pure kush x 88g13hp. They are in 1 gallons grown organically with peat and homemade castings. Going to stick the 8 females in 2 homemade SIP pots flower them and take clones around 12 days.


Can’t wait to see how they do for you. I’ve been interested in Hollyweed for a while now.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 18, 2018)

Gogi budded up a lil bit n front, space monkeys behind,a spec ops in there too.and a Mac at the bottom. (Wrong thread, but she's purdy)


----------



## thezephyr (Jul 19, 2018)

ethiopian banana x omg testers round 2 highlights:
pheno 5 vine pheno/ spiderplant
 
crazy lateral branching, and creeper vine colas growing through the other plants

pheno 3 'cactus cooler'
  
looks like the wild cousin of a platinum og cut I used to grow

pheno 2 alien pheno
   
amazing structure with dense sativa spear buds all the way down to the soil line


----------



## SFnone (Jul 19, 2018)

pinesoul x orgasmatron is a bleeder, with a very, very, dark red stem. Did anybody ever say what high brix equates to? from what I gather, it means higher nutritional values and more flavor in other plants and vegetables- does that mean more flavor, and possibly more potency in cannabis?
(unrelated: strawberry sunshine seems to have a low tolerance to fertilizers)


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 19, 2018)

got the hook up from the the big homie last week putting me all the way in there. Finally get to try the dank Sinatra. Greatly appreciate it man. Not sure if if it's ok to say ur name but u know who u are, gud looking out


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 19, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 4167963 got the hook up from the the big homie last week putting me all the way in there. Finally get to try the dank Sinatra. Greatly appreciate it man. Not sure if if it's ok to say ur name but u know who u are, gud looking out


we all are waiting to send the karma back to the soul that spread the wealth of these...


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 19, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> we all are waiting to send the karma back to the soul that spread the wealth of these...


Got sum karma baking in the oven right now lol. Got sum sunshine 4, gmo, and cookies and chem crossed with elephant stomper right now just waiting to be born


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jul 20, 2018)

SFnone said:


> pinesoul x orgasmatron is a bleeder, with a very, very, dark red stem. Did anybody ever say what high brix equates to? from what I gather, it means higher nutritional values and more flavor in other plants and vegetables- does that mean more flavor, and possibly more potency in cannabis?
> (unrelated: strawberry sunshine seems to have a low tolerance to fertilizers)


Brix is a measurement of nutrient density in the pants sap. High brix is associated with pest and disease resistance,better shelf life,increased flavour and stress tolerance not sure about potency though


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 20, 2018)

thanks to dbj & bodhi " today was a good day..."


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 20, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> thanks to dbj & bodhi " today was a good day..."View attachment 4168329


AW you sunova! you got two of them packs! I checked the day after release and they were already sold out. Plz do journal them bad mommas.


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 20, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> thanks to dbj & bodhi " today was a good day..."View attachment 4168329


And came with origami stickers!


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 20, 2018)

"Mother's Milk"
First run of clones from a re-vegged momma.
Shes approaching 6 weeks since flip and I didnt think it got any better than when I ran her from seed....& I was wrong.
Sweet, powdered milk smells & heaps of frost have my carbon scrubbers working overtime.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> "Mother's Milk"
> First run of clones from a re-vegged momma.
> Shes approaching 6 weeks since flip and I didnt think it got any better than when I ran her from seed....& I was wrong.
> Sweet, powdered milk smells & heaps of frost have my carbon scrubbers working overtime.
> View attachment 4168493 View attachment 4168494 View attachment 4168495


Good work. Looks perfect.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 20, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> thanks to dbj & bodhi " today was a good day..."View attachment 4168329


Epic selections


----------



## bobqp (Jul 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> "Mother's Milk"
> First run of clones from a re-vegged momma.
> Shes approaching 6 weeks since flip and I didnt think it got any better than when I ran her from seed....& I was wrong.
> Sweet, powdered milk smells & heaps of frost have my carbon scrubbers working overtime.
> View attachment 4168493 View attachment 4168494 View attachment 4168495


Nice fat buds


----------



## bobqp (Jul 20, 2018)

Bodhi strains growing outdoors in the rainforest during winter here in Australia have 4 greenhouses with 2 bodhi plants in each one. 
Strains are skylotus ,more cowbell,uplift and joystick. Only 1 skylotus has shown sex and its male. All the plants will be used for making seeds for summer growing


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 21, 2018)

Smoking some purple wookie! 1 day cure, 0 grass taste, takes me straight to flavor town. 3 hits leaves my ass in flavor town staring at my hands. Shitty trim job cause whatever.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 21, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Smoking some purple wookie! 1 day cure, 0 grass taste, takes me straight to flavor town. 3 hits leaves my ass in flavor town staring at my hands. Shitty trim job cause whatever.View attachment 4168628


Fuck trimming if you aren’t going commercial. Good on you, nice job.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 21, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Fuck trimming if you aren’t going commercial. Good on you, nice job.


Hey thanks Frank! Yeah I'm the only trimmer in this operation, and the only other people who smoke it other than myself are so blown away by the smells when they open the vacu bags, a lil extra sugar leaf dont mean anything at that point. They're just that, sugary! 

Super dense tight buds, really the opposite of my other two which are much more foxtaily. Thats 8.2 grams right there. RH is at 64% in the jar at 24hrs in. 36 now I think actually. The smell is of floral, fruity, fecal shit. not a very noticeable taste on inhale, exhale is floral, and a very pleasant cedar/earthy taste, with it leaning more towards cedar. So far i'm a big fan, looking forward to checking it out in a couple months.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> "Mother's Milk"
> First run of clones from a re-vegged momma.
> Shes approaching 6 weeks since flip and I didnt think it got any better than when I ran her from seed....& I was wrong.
> Sweet, powdered milk smells & heaps of frost have my carbon scrubbers working overtime.
> View attachment 4168493 View attachment 4168494 View attachment 4168495


I found that to be true when running my Bay 11 clone. Whooped momma's ass through and through! Although, I think I was more experienced, and using a better nute line on the clones. That looks really good! how long did the mom run?


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 21, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I found that to be true when running my Bay 11 clone. Whooped momma's ass through and through! Although, I think I was more experienced, and using a better nute line on the clones. That looks really good! how long did the mom run?


 I believe it was 62 days from flip. 
Im telling ya, she won me over on the first poorly trimmed, uncured, half dried tester nug lol. I wonder why she isnt more popular? 
That purple Wookie looks great. What kind of flower times you run into with it?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I believe it was 62 days from flip.
> Im telling ya, she won me over on the first poorly trimmed, uncured, half dried tester nug lol. I wonder why she isnt more popular?
> That purple Wookie looks great. What kind of flower times you run into with it?


Thank you! I believe that one came down right at week nine, and we are on week 10 today. I wet trimmed that so it would dry faster because I was impatient and wanted to try it (it was just that branch I wet trimmed, the rest is still drying out to be dry trimmed and has a few more days.). The other two are on week 10 today, and look good except the are still spitting white hairs, even though triches are finishing up. I might take them down tomorrow. might give them another few days. we shall see during lights on tonight.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 21, 2018)

OH, also just a super big thanks to everybody in this thread for helping me out since I started here in february, wanting to bring my genetics game to the next level. You guys helped me settle on some ASS, and it all went from there. Like I said before, I'm already in flavorsburg, Bodhi really has some grade A genetics. I appreciate ya'lls patience answering my questions that I probably could of answered myself with a little more searching, and for all of you who have posted journals and reviews in the past that I have referenced as my grows go along, and for making the tester email available to me so I have the opportunity to test some beans for big B himself. And also to those who have offered to send/trade beans with me. 

Thank you to everybody who has contributed to my success, and I hope that I can give back to the community in the ways its helped me out. Some really really good people in here.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 21, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Smoking some purple wookie! 1 day cure, 0 grass taste, takes me straight to flavor town. 3 hits leaves my ass in flavor town staring at my hands. Shitty trim job cause whatever.View attachment 4168628


Still looks great matey


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 21, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Bodhi strains growing outdoors in the rainforest during winter here in Australia have 4 greenhouses with 2 bodhi plants in each one.
> Strains are skylotus ,more cowbell,uplift and joystick. Only 1 skylotus has shown sex and its male. All the plants will be used for making seeds for summer growingView attachment 4168529 View attachment 4168530


Howdy Bob! Does QP stand for Queensland Penninsula or Quarter Pound? Both?

I really want to visit North Queensland and North WA someday. I am most interested in the most remote parts of Australia, it will probably have to be two trips. I used to have some friends on Tasmania, but they moved back to Perth. I am in the western US, just a big fan of the Southern Hemisphere, lol I am high.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 21, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Howdy Bob! Does QP stand for Queensland Penninsula or Quarter Pound? Both?
> 
> I really want to visit North Queensland and North WA someday. I am most interested in the most remote parts of Australia, it will probably have to be two trips. I used to have some friends on Tasmania, but they moved back to Perth. I am in the western US, just a big fan of the Southern Hemisphere, lol I am high.


The QP is just part of a nickname. I'm right near the beach matey. No where near the country. Although I did grow up in the country. A lot of people from overseas love Australia because its so barren and bare towards the middle. We have farms in Australia bigger than the state of Texas . 90 percent or Australia's population lives within 20 miles of the ocean. Where I grew up its 100 dollars an acre so you can have a couple thousand acres for the price of a normal house.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 21, 2018)

bobqp said:


> The QP is just part of a nickname. I'm right near the beach matey. No where near the country. Although I did grow up in the country. A lot of people from overseas love Australia because its so barren and bare towards the middle. We have farms in Australia bigger than the state of Texas . 90 percent or Australia's population lives within 20 miles of the ocean. Where I grew up its 100 dollars an acre so you can have a couple thousand acres for the price of a normal house.


I like the reptile fauna and fishing, but I would live to visit the big cities, too. I hear Melbourne is a great town, but I have so little reference for that side of the world. Cheers, mate, enjoy that beach, I wish I had one. Have a good day, and be nice to the wallabies.


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 21, 2018)

My revegged Goji are killing it monster bud style. No pics so you will have to be jealous because I say so. My Lemon Hashplant is also monster bud style with shit spooging from every opening and crevice smelling like lemon pound cake. Not the piney lemon, the cakey lemon 

I won't talk about my LVTK and Gluberry OG here. That wouldn't be very nice


----------



## bobqp (Jul 21, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I like the reptile fauna and fishing, but I would live to visit the big cities, too. I hear Melbourne is a great town, but I have so little reference for that side of the world. Cheers, mate, enjoy that beach, I wish I had one. Have a good day, and be nice to the wallabies.


Melbourne was a nice city. But noe there are refugee gangs in there hundreds terrorising whole suburbs. No one I know goes there anymore.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 21, 2018)

that sunshine4 showing out early caking up nicely


----------



## Grower899 (Jul 21, 2018)

Dream Beaver st 5 weeks.

 

And a ssdd a week and change in that's about to kill it. Very nice first run with this guy.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 22, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> My revegged Goji are killing it monster bud style. No pics so you will have to be jealous because I say so. My Lemon Hashplant is also monster bud style with shit spooging from every opening and crevice smelling like lemon pound cake. Not the piney lemon, the cakey lemon
> 
> I won't talk about my LVTK and Gluberry OG here. That wouldn't be very nice


Seeds or it didn't happen


----------



## bobqp (Jul 22, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> Dream Beaver st 5 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4169077
> 
> ...


God damm I've read so much about dream beaver. I think I'm gunna havt to buy some seeds . awesome job matey


----------



## bobqp (Jul 22, 2018)

First time I've had Siamese seeds a seed on each side of the yellow line. Is it worth germinating this twin seed. ? Anyone else germinated a seed like this. Seed is dank Sinatra f2


----------



## cheefdereef (Jul 22, 2018)

can anyone suggest a supplier that might have some boddhi seeds still in stock?Everywhere i check is sold out.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 22, 2018)

cheefdereef said:


> can anyone suggest a supplier that might have some boddhi seeds still in stock?Everywhere i check is sold out.


James Bean seed co, great lakes genetics, both have a great stock off the top of my head.


----------



## cheefdereef (Jul 22, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> James Bean seed co, great lakes genetics, both have a great stock off the top of my head.


I had checked great lake already and couldnt find what i want.James bean tho is new for me and it has so many bodhi seeds available.Thanks alot.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 22, 2018)

cheefdereef said:


> I had checked great lake already and couldnt find what i want.James bean tho is new for me and it has so many bodhi seeds available.Thanks alot.


If there's something you're looking for and they dont have it, chances are its sold out, and it may not exist anymore. What is it that you are looking for?


----------



## cheefdereef (Jul 22, 2018)

Goji og and Blood orange.I can see some crosses of goji which is a start,compared to what i could find before.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 22, 2018)

cheefdereef said:


> Goji og and Blood orange.I can see some crosses of goji which is a start,compared to what i could find before.


Hate to be the bearer of bad news but they dont make those any more


----------



## cheefdereef (Jul 22, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Hate to be the bearer of bad news but they dont make those any more


Dam.I read alot about the Goji OG and a bit about the Blood orange and figured they where must haves.Maybe the gods of good seeds will provide me an oppurtunity to try them someday.
Cheers for the info so i dont waste more time on it.
Any recommendations for really fruity bodhi strains?
Now i see lots of strains i didnt know existed by bodhi.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 22, 2018)

cheefdereef said:


> Dam.I read alot about the Goji OG and a bit about the Blood orange and figured they where must haves.Maybe the gods of good seeds will provide me an oppurtunity to try them someday.
> Cheers for the info so i dont waste more time on it.
> Any recommendations for really fruity bodhi strains?
> Now i see lots of strains i didnt know existed by bodhi.


I'm looking at JBcompany right now, and it looks like theres a lot of stuff with fat cherry in it. I'd assume its got some pheno's that give off a fruity berrycherry flavor in there somewhere. As well as the lemon thai stuff with lemons/lime/citrus, and other stuff with the fruit in the names. 

You really cant go wrong with any of it. Its all good stuff. Personally I'm intersted in Bing, Lemon thai indix88G13, cherry queen, and strawberry lotus, as far as fruity bodhi stuff goes. I have not grown any of it so i'm not speaking from experience, but all those sound like interesting strains to me.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 22, 2018)

Black raspberry kush is amazing too. Berry sharpie kinda smell


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 22, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4166491 View attachment 4166489
> Space Monkey


well done!  Hows it smoking? I still have a half pack and this makes me wanna drop another couple right now! lol


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 23, 2018)

Has anybody here grown Jabba's Stash? I dont recall seeing anything of it on here recently. Sounds pretty amazing.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 23, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Good work. Looks perfect.


Haven't seen you in a while!!!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 23, 2018)

cheefdereef said:


> Dam.I read alot about the Goji OG and a bit about the Blood orange and figured they where must haves.Maybe the gods of good seeds will provide me an oppurtunity to try them someday.
> Cheers for the info so i dont waste more time on it.
> Any recommendations for really fruity bodhi strains?
> Now i see lots of strains i didnt know existed by bodhi.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 23, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 4169923


yeah but are you actually gonna grow them or just keep them next to the unwrapped collectables on the mantle? 

edit: on reread this came off a lot more aggressive than I actually mean. I"m just giving you grief, I'm sure this is just a vault of 2nds, 3rds, ect.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 23, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 4169923


Just rubbing it in?


----------



## Craigson (Jul 23, 2018)

Topped the skunk 91 today.
Kinda been slackin on these guys as summer has been crazy busy. 
I should have some more time for em now.
Will move to bugger pots and super soil in next week or so.


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 23, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> Dream Beaver st 5 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4169077
> 
> ...


----------



## Theo Glonious (Jul 23, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> @elkamino Maybe it's just b cleaning out his fridge?
> 
> Five phenos of Herer Hashplant (Jack Herer x 88g13hp):
> 
> ...



Hi,

I was wondering how long you took those, did you find much variation in flowering times? The link you gave was down? I was looking forward to that..

Very beautiful buds you can tell they were done right. Great job but i dont gotta tell ya that, proof is in the pics.
I really appreciate the pheno descriptions along with the high report/effects. This sounds pretty close to what I'm after.

Great photos too, Thanks!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 23, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Has anybody here grown Jabba's Stash? I dont recall seeing anything of it on here recently. Sounds pretty amazing.


No, but read a lot. There is awesome strawberry and coffee pheno won a big cup award in cali. It's a fantastic cross read several good reviews on it. I bought four packs based on genes and reports I read and cannot wait to pop them! In fact I am going to pop 2 packs right now as well as 2 of solo's stash. Thanks for remind me.



jayblaze710 said:


> Just rubbing it in?


I have 10 packs for preservation and have 6 packs popped now 100% germ so don't worry 



Craigson said:


> View attachment 4169943 View attachment 4169945 Topped the skunk 91 today.
> Kinda been slackin on these guys as summer has been crazy busy.
> I should have some more time for em now.
> Will move to bugger pots and super soil in next week or so.


Know you said you were busy so sure you know those are in way too small of pots and have suffered from way too much water and probably way too much dry. Hope you have time to get them inline and gl with them.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 24, 2018)

"Mothers Milk" approaching the 7 week mark.


----------



## Tstat (Jul 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> "Mothers Milk" approaching the 7 week mark.


Wow, they look awesome. I have a pack that will be my next pop, after the A11


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 24, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Just rubbing it in?


It was an offer


----------



## kindnug (Jul 24, 2018)

mothers milk looks dense + frosty, would like to see the smashing returns on those buds...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 24, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I have 10 packs for preservation and have 6 packs popped now 100% germ so don't worry
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I'd love to see photos of those 77.


----------



## Nu-Be (Jul 24, 2018)

Howdy to fellow bodhi fans.  Shaping up to be a good summer. I hope all of you are well. Maybe if we're lucky, bodhi will drop by this thread again some day now that BreedBay is gone. Doesn't hurt to hope! 



Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 4169021 that sunshine4 showing out early caking up nicely


Looking very good. Is that the special winner cut you mentioned? 


cheefdereef said:


> can anyone suggest a supplier that might have some boddhi seeds still in stock?Everywhere i check is sold out.


@headiegardens on IG is a great resource for bodhi beans. He goes by @Sour Sole here, or used to.


bobqp said:


> First time I've had Siamese seeds a seed on each side of the yellow line. Is it worth germinating this twin seed. ? Anyone else germinated a seed like this. Seed is dank Sinatra f2
> View attachment 4169176


Yep, give it a shot. I found quite a few cojoined twins in the DS F2 beans, but only sent out ones that looked mature. @Al Yamoni found some of those in his batch of DS F2 as well, so maybe he can chime in to let us know if they're viable?


Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 4167963 got the hook up from the the big homie last week putting me all the way in there. Finally get to try the dank Sinatra. Greatly appreciate it man. Not sure if if it's ok to say ur name but u know who u are, gud looking out


Hi!  I really hope they treat you well!  Same goes to everybody who got those treasure hunter packs. It even looks like the USPS scuffed and pre-cracked them for you...


mr. childs said:


> we all are waiting to send the karma back to the soul that spread the wealth of these...


I'm just happy to share the good vibes. No expectations either direction. 


MojoRizing said:


> Lets try this again:
> 
> Well lost the battle against spider mites. My Lemon Hashplant v2 which was 4 weeks away from harvest are damaged beyond the point of return. I am going to do a hard reset of the garden. Two questions.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the mites! Bleach or use your favorite organic sanitizer on the whole room, then use a sulfur burner. You can also use wettable sulfur as an IPM spray to keep your plants clean going forward, but it's a pretty severe technique that may kill off beneficials when used in your grow.

As an IPM, I prefer to go fully organic throughout veg, and quit using it after the 2nd week of flower. I use a combo of a few drops of organic rosemary, peppermint, jasmine (or jazmonite @mr. childs ), thyme, lavender, and neem oils in a regular spray bottle full of water and 1TBSP dr. bronner's peppermint castille soap. Spray at lights out once or twice a week, every week. This combo has actually stopped minor outbreaks of spider mites and aphids that came in from the outside garden.


Jp.the.pope said:


> I'm watching those in your journal. Have a little gift pack myself
> 
> Problem being I have a very over filled veg space with:
> 
> ...


I don't think you'll regret it. Mild terps, but real nice effects. Better terps with the Herer HP (jjhp) F2 you got.


Theo Glonious said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering how long you took those, did you find much variation in flowering times? The link you gave was down? I was looking forward to that..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words!  And sorry the link is down...I think BB might be gone for good.  About the Herer HP, I took them all 63 days of 12/12, but a couple might have been ready at 56, so not too much variation. The #4 pheno could have been pulled at day 56, and it's in my top 5 all time list for effects, potency, and flavor. @torontoke has some of the herer hp (jjhp) F2 I shared and has a lavender and a dirt smelling pheno so he might be able to chime in too.


HydroRed said:


> "Mothers Milk" approaching the 7 week mark.
> 
> View attachment 4170236
> 
> View attachment 4170237


Bravo man. Bravo!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 24, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Howdy to fellow bodhi fans.  Shaping up to be a good summer. I hope all of you are well. Maybe if we're lucky, bodhi will drop by this thread again some day now that BreedBay is gone. Doesn't hurt to hope!
> 
> 
> Looking very good. Is that the special winner cut you mentioned?
> ...


Yes sir that is the infamous cut I spoke of


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> "Mothers Milk" approaching the 7 week mark.
> 
> View attachment 4170236
> 
> View attachment 4170237


This is a fantastic representation. Can't wait to hear smoke reports. How many did you grow out? Some people reported a few nanners but that is how it goes sometimes with Himalayan and it's not overwhelming so I am interested how this issue went for you. I have so many packs of these. This thread has been awesome lately reminding me of why I bought so much bodhi lol back in the appalachia and snow lotus runs.

Well, good news for you because I am back to documenting my grows again. I will probably end up posting the top 6-10 of each variety I have going right now.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 24, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> It was an offer


In that case, if no one else takes you up on it I’m interested. 


HydroRed said:


> "Mothers Milk" approaching the 7 week mark.
> 
> View attachment 4170236
> 
> View attachment 4170237


Damn that looks nice. I don’t know if you mentioned already, but how does she smell?

I’m really interested in Strayfox’s Nepali Cream. Mother’s Milk x Iraqi. The Iraqi is supposed to be similar to the Pure Kush strains, very marshmallow, creamy. It sounds like a perfect pairing with the Mother’s Milk. 


40AmpstoFreedom said:


> No, but read a lot. There is awesome strawberry and coffee pheno won a big cup award in cali. It's a fantastic cross read several good reviews on it. I bought four packs based on genes and reports I read and cannot wait to pop them! In fact I am going to pop 2 packs right now as well as 2 of solo's stash. Thanks for remind me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve got packs of Jabba’s and Solo’s waiting to be popped as soon as I can start growing again. It sounds like all the Snow Lotus crosses really let the mom shine through.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 24, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Has anybody here grown Jabba's Stash? I dont recall seeing anything of it on here recently. Sounds pretty amazing.


Goji is what turned me on to Bodhi and it's one of my favs.. but I personally found some real gems in the Jabba and Dream Beaver in particular that were just as good for me.. Different but great none the less. What I luv about bodhi is he seems to always be looking for new/great dads and not just resting on one or two studs.

snow lotus was definitely a great pappy.. Love triangle was another one that doesnt get as much luv as I think it should..

I also dont know why the yo mama xs didn't get more traction.. I had a few testers a few years back that were right up there..






idk what the man does but I have yet to be completely let down from a pack of bodhi


----------



## MetalToots (Jul 24, 2018)

Lemon zinger 
 
 

Satsuma
 
Goji
 
not Bodhi related but stil a really nice strain : Tangilope


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 24, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> This is a fantastic representation. Can't wait to hear smoke reports. How many did you grow out? Some people reported a few nanners but that is how it goes sometimes with Himalayan and it's not overwhelming so I am interested how this issue went for you. I have so many packs of these. This thread has been awesome lately reminding me of why I bought so much bodhi lol back in the appalachia and snow lotus runs.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, good news for you because I am back to documenting my grows again. I will probably end up posting the top 6-10 of each variety I have going right now.


Thanks 40. I popped 2 beans (got 2 girls) and got 1 killer keeper from the 2. You arent the first to mention this regarding the nanners being present on some of the Nepali, but since this is second run (first run of cuts from momma) and not a nanner or ball tossed yet I'm hoping she'll continue to be good for me. Looking forward to some grow logs/documenting/pics from you.




jayblaze710 said:


> In that case, if no one else takes you up on it I’m interested.
> 
> 
> Damn that looks nice. I don’t know if you mentioned already, but how does she smell?
> ...


I completely lucked out with this pheno of the MM. Sweet powdered milk/candy conversation hearts/smoothie tums -but without the fruit. I'd like to think this is the pheno Bodhi had in mind when it was named and released. Only had to pop 2 to find it, and it was on my first run of Bodhi gear too. 
I also ran the Solo's Stash but didnt really find anything I liked about that one other than yield. I only popped 3, and got 1 girl so Im sure I easily missed a decent pheno with the SS.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Jul 24, 2018)

I don’t usually ask about yelid but which 88g13hp cross that is a heavy indica would yield the most?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 24, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> I don’t usually ask about yelid but which 88g13hp cross that is a heavy indica would yield the most?


believe it or not my chem xs were some of the larger yielding imo. Hashplant #4, hashplant D and clusterfunk.. I also ran a few blueberry hashplants and was expecting a larger yield for it being a BD cross.. good flavor though


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks 40. I popped 2 beans (got 2 girls) and got 1 killer keeper from the 2. You arent the first to mention this regarding the nanners being present on some of the Nepali, but since this is second run (first run of cuts from momma) and not a nanner or ball tossed yet I'm hoping she'll continue to be good for me. Looking forward to some grow logs/documenting/pics from you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds amazing. Hold on to that one. I think so many people are fixated on the loud gassy terps, or in your face fruity terps that they’re missing out on the more subtle and complex smells.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 24, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I have 10 packs for preservation and have 6 packs popped now


You are an animal. No wonder they went out of stock for a bit! 

@jayblaze710 Would have to agree on the Iraqi strayfox strain. Bubby or buddy was posting pics of it in the stray thread. Looked great


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 24, 2018)

Hey everyone. I thought that I would point out a troll that has been making his rounds and I found him in this thread... It would probably be best if everyone just hit the "Ignore" button for @rmzrmz This kid is beyond stupid and he is just trying to piss everyone off. The typical troll!!!


----------



## doniawon (Jul 24, 2018)

my buddy chuck , geared up w this jjhp from dubes.. she's lovely for sure. Gracious amigo


----------



## Craigson (Jul 24, 2018)

Y


40AmpstoFreedom said:


> No, but read a lot. There is awesome strawberry and coffee pheno won a big cup award in cali. It's a fantastic cross read several good reviews on it. I bought four packs based on genes and reports I read and cannot wait to pop them! In fact I am going to pop 2 packs right now as well as 2 of solo's stash. Thanks for remind me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a bro, lookin better already today.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 24, 2018)

rmzrmz said:


> Black Kandahar x Kashmir
> View attachment 4166501
> View attachment 4166502


This dude thinks that his shit is growing perfectly fine and he actually got shitty towards me when I suggested that something is wrong and might look into getting his soil tested!!! He got beyond shitty and started trolling me, so everyone remember. This dude has everything figured out and there is no reason for anyone to talk to him!!!


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 24, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> This dude thinks that his shit is growing perfectly fine and he actually got shitty towards me when I suggested that something is wrong and might look into getting his soil tested!!! He got beyond shitty and started trolling me, so everyone remember. This dude has everything figured out and there is no reason for anyone to talk to him!!!


Don't feed the trolls....instead, copy his link with a...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 24, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> You are an animal. No wonder they went out of stock for a bit!
> 
> @jayblaze710 Would have to agree on the Iraqi strayfox strain. Bubby or buddy was posting pics of it in the stray thread. Looked great


Thanks sensi-here's nepali cream (mothers milk x Iraqi)-tastes like warm cake w/vanilla nut icing-its killer


----------



## N.R.G. (Jul 24, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> This dude thinks that his shit is growing perfectly fine and he actually got shitty towards me when I suggested that something is wrong and might look into getting his soil tested!!! He got beyond shitty and started trolling me, so everyone remember. This dude has everything figured out and there is no reason for anyone to talk to him!!!


Nute burn or heat, something is off for sure.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 24, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Nute burn or heat, something is off for sure.


This is how replied to me before he started trolling.

thanks but i dont need that test,
that plants dont recive a normal feeding
was growing only for make seed
and selection for stress,


----------



## doniawon (Jul 24, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thanks sensi-here's nepali cream (mothers milk x Iraqi)-tastes like warm cake w/vanilla nut icing-its killerView attachment 4170638 View attachment 4170639


looking good


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jul 24, 2018)

Sky Lotus (Skywalker OG x Snow Lotus)

You guys may have seen me on here before. Been watching this threat for a while. This was the first Bodhi and best strain I've ever ran. Got it because of the Skywalker OG and ended up loving it. Def gonna F2 the next run. Smell was very strong in flowering. Has a very intense lemony pine sol type of aroma and flavor(not that I would know what pine sol would taste like lol). Very pronounced on the exhale. Had 2 phenos - one Indica, one Sativa. I'm guessing the Ind. was Skywalker dom and the Sat. was Sky Lotus dom. The Indica is def my fav though. Amazing flavor and killer potency.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 25, 2018)

doniawon said:


> looking good


Thanks-stray's gear has been really good so far


----------



## kindnug (Jul 25, 2018)

MetalToots said:


> Lemon zinger
> View attachment 4170451
> View attachment 4170452
> 
> ...


Satsuma looks similar to the most orange smelling/flavored pheno I had
Almost exact same bud structure anyway.


----------



## MetalToots (Jul 25, 2018)

kindnug said:


> Satsuma looks similar to the most orange smelling/flavored pheno I had
> Almost exact same bud structure anyway.


Hello
This one has a nice smell too. Smells like an orange candy with red berry undertones.
Was yours also very short? Mine had pretty much no stretch. And she's pretty leafy too. Could be nice for some extracts but trimming will be painfull


----------



## Theo Glonious (Jul 25, 2018)

[QUOTE="Nu-Be, post: 

Thanks for the kind words!  And sorry the link is down...I think BB might be gone for good.  About the Herer HP, I took them all 63 days of 12/12, but a couple might have been ready at 56, so not too much variation. The #4 pheno could have been pulled at day 56, and it's in my top 5 all time list for effects, potency, and flavor. @torontoke has some of the herer hp (jjhp) F2 I shared and has a lavender and a dirt smelling pheno so he might be able to chime in too.

[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the response! That helps me narrow my choice a lot! I set my heart on Bodhi and now I cant set anything on what to get, not complaining because its an amazing thing to have so many shots at some real fire. I;m gonna go with my instincts and get the Jack. I love the way it looks and seems to be pretty consistent there, however I enjoy watching each plant show its self when the big lights shine  Thanks brother


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 25, 2018)

Yep. I lost a ton of grow logs I posted on BB.....Lame when everyone asks about etc.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 25, 2018)

Smoking the first of some ASS. It’s been real good, super lemony tasting. Not as much skunk as the other two that just got chopped. The high is good. I was smoking it, talking to my wife on the couch, then the next thing I know I’m mowing the lawn. Very get up and go high, but not races or speedy at all. Stupid and motivated. Can’t wait to try the other two. Yum. Also the bingo pajama! That just got chopped too. 2 bingos and an ass and a purple wookie all went down between day 73-75. An ass and wookie finished up around day 56-58


----------



## doniawon (Jul 25, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thanks-stray's gear has been really good so far


Agreed!!. May pop some creams, n run it with my mmilk cut. I really miss growing bodhi/stray beans. 
I still have not run any of the Iraqi X's. 
Gnome and kmog had some nice ones. 
Ninja turtles x Iraqi was looking very good.
Still passing around Ronnie Barrett x chem91 and chemblazzin. My buddy just got a pile of stuff from stray. I'm sure we will get to those soon, fingers crossed..


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jul 25, 2018)

Couple of J1 Hashplants,just flipped to 12/12 plenty of vigour not a much smell but it’s early days for that still had a couple of males autoflower which is a little strange.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 26, 2018)

Looks awesome. My J1hp is super skinny, lanky, almost flimsy. You got much better phenos than I found I think.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 26, 2018)

starflightguava around 60 days. 
Smells nice, fruity. Buds are fairly dense. Just started to get some purple tints in the last few days.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 26, 2018)

MetalToots said:


> Hello
> This one has a nice smell too. Smells like an orange candy with red berry undertones.
> Was yours also very short? Mine had pretty much no stretch. And she's pretty leafy too. Could be nice for some extracts but trimming will be painfull


It has quite a lot of sticky trim, but no need to rly trim the sticky leaves when you squish it all like I do
The orange terp was extreme in the extracts.

It was the shortest plant in the pack, very bushy + barely any stretch on flip.
All the other pheno didn't have the orange terps.

I think I may have gotten lucky to get an orange leaner from just one pack + I would expect it would take me more than 1 pack to find anything remotely similar to what I found previously.


----------



## MetalToots (Jul 26, 2018)

kindnug said:


> It has quite a lot of sticky trim, but no need to rly trim the sticky leaves when you squish it all like I do
> The orange terp was extreme in the extracts.
> 
> It was the shortest plant in the pack, very bushy + barely any stretch on flip.
> ...


It sounds like we got the same pheno or close.
I dont know if you were lucky, its the only female i got from 3 seeds. I may be even luckier
Unfortunately i didnt succeed in cloning her. I’ll maybe try a reveg.

Did you keep yours?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jul 26, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Looks awesome. My J1hp is super skinny, lanky, almost flimsy. You got much better phenos than I found I think.


How many have you popped ? I l’ll only end up flowering 3 from the 12 I popped the rest were either males or junk so maybe you just need to keep looking through them ?


----------



## Shmozz (Jul 26, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> starflightguava around 60 days.
> Smells nice, fruity. Buds are fairly dense. Just started to get some purple tints in the last few days. View attachment 4171416 View attachment 4171417 View attachment 4171418


I have one of those outside this year. Just took a clone to run inside over the winter. Hope she's as purdy as yours!


----------



## kindnug (Jul 27, 2018)

MetalToots said:


> It sounds like we got the same pheno or close.
> I dont know if you were lucky, its the only female i got from 3 seeds. I may be even luckier
> Unfortunately i didnt succeed in cloning her. I’ll maybe try a reveg.
> 
> Did you keep yours?


I kept it for over a year, unfortunately I mislabeled clones + lost her.
I haven't noticed it available anywhere recently, that lotus cross might be gone.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 27, 2018)

Haven't posted in a long while, can't see some pics or even post any.
You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.


----------



## chuckie86 (Jul 27, 2018)

I want some lol


elkamino said:


> View attachment 4166493
> Space Monkey drysift
> View attachment 4166494
> Space Monkey F2s


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 27, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> How many have you popped ? I l’ll only end up flowering 3 from the 12 I popped the rest were either males or junk so maybe you just need to keep looking through them ?


Thats a good point. I think I only popped 5, thought I had 2 fems, turned out to be only 1.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 27, 2018)

anybody running any of the mendo purps cross testers?


----------



## Tstat (Jul 28, 2018)

Here are some in the sun! Goji, Space Monkey, and SSDD:


----------



## bobqp (Jul 28, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Here are some in the sun! Goji, Space Monkey, and SSDD:


Nice and healthy with plenty of tops.


----------



## Tstat (Jul 28, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Nice and healthy with plenty of tops.


Yea, things always take a turn for the worst here in New England once the fall sets in. I’ve never NOT had a humidity problem where I lost most of the crop. And it been humid as shit here for months. Maybe that means a dry fall!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 28, 2018)

that sunshine 4 really starting to show out wonder what shes gonna look like when she starts packing on the weight


----------



## McKringleberry (Jul 28, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> Dream Beaver st 5 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4169077
> 
> ...


Dream Beaver, hands down my favorite Bodhi Strain. Look at those colas...lucky you are. Any F2 project on the horizon? If so, I will gladly take a few off your hands =)


----------



## doniawon (Jul 28, 2018)

Gogi(bigshun cut) space monkeys behind her


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 28, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Gogi(bigshun cut) space monkeys behind herView attachment 4172627


Damn fine looking colas


----------



## bobqp (Jul 28, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> Dream Beaver, hands down my favorite Bodhi Strain. Look at those colas...lucky you are. Any F2 project on the horizon? If so, I will gladly take a few off your hands =)


I was gifted some dream beaver f1 seeds last week I'll be doing 12/12 outdoors making seeds so give me a holla in maybe 2 and a half months and I'll send you some.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 29, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 4172607that sunshine 4 really starting to show out wonder what shes gonna look like when she starts packing on the weight


Definitely see the chem 4 influence. Quite a beauty.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jul 29, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 4172607that sunshine 4 really starting to show out wonder what shes gonna look like when she starts packing on the weight


Beautiful! I've always regretted missing out on the Sunshine 4. I'm hoping the SSDD x Chem D will yield something similar. Great job on these!


----------



## numberfour (Jul 30, 2018)

Goji OG in soil under quantum boards


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 30, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Goji OG in soil under quantum boards
> View attachment 4173285


Shes looking great man I hope u keep posting more pics of her


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 30, 2018)

really liked the head trip, anyone run that one very much?


----------



## Boosky (Jul 30, 2018)

Pura Vida and Space Monkey, first picture post for me. Hope I am doing justice for Bodhi! Ever since I started growing Bodhi genetics, my garden is pretty much all Bodhi. These are just a couple. Will post some other pics tonight. Got some Jungle Spice, Heavenly Hashplant, Sky Lotus, Sunshine #4, Tiger Mountain, Goji and a couple other pics. Finally figured out how to take good pics! Thanks to everyone in this thread, it has helped me immensely in my growing skills and strain selections! The love around here is undeniable and you can feel it! Since putting Bodhi in my garden there is a different feeling in my grow space, one of peace and love. Thanks Mr. and Mrs B.!


----------



## Boosky (Jul 30, 2018)

SFnone said:


> anybody running any of the mendo purps cross testers?


Just getting ready to!


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jul 30, 2018)

SFnone said:


> anybody running any of the mendo purps cross testers?


I'm running mendo purps x wookie. Got 8 plants just flipped to flower waiting to see sex before transplanting.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 30, 2018)

Boosky said:


> View attachment 4173381 View attachment 4173380 Pura Vida and Space Monkey, first picture post for me. Hope I am doing justice for Bodhi! Ever since I started growing Bodhi genetics, my garden is pretty much all Bodhi. These are just a couple. Will post some other pics tonight. Got some Jungle Spice, Heavenly Hashplant, Sky Lotus, Sunshine #4, Tiger Mountain, Goji and a couple other pics. Finally figured out how to take good pics! Thanks to everyone in this thread, it has helped me immensely in my growing skills and strain selections! The love around here is undeniable and you can feel it! Since putting Bodhi in my garden there is a different feeling in my grow space, one of peace and love. Thanks Mr. and Mrs B.!


Fucking frosty my friend. Those look like they will be head ringers.


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 30, 2018)

testers almost ready to flip just need them to green up a bit 
waited a little to long to transplant heres how they looked 3 days ago just after transplant gross, dont mind the autos they are in experimental soil thats not working out that well


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 30, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> I'm running mendo purps x wookie. Got 8 plants just flipped to flower waiting to see sex before transplanting.


What!?!?!? Man I cant wait to see those, I luv the wookie crosses!!


----------



## elkamino (Jul 30, 2018)

Walked up to Upper Reed Lake 2 days ago with a Montana buddy and our dogs. Space Monkey was the go-to all-day smoke as we laughed our asses off scrambling around the granite boulders and glacial lakes. It’s just FUN WEED, up and giggly, perfect for high-tolerance folks who like to get out and do fun shit! 

I can’t hammer down the smell, it’s a little bit berryish, but mostly a potent, almost menthol-y Vic’s Vaporub sharpness to it. 

5 of my 6 SM girls produced male flowers, this girl didn’t, although they all smelled and looked and were otherwise similar. I didn’t keep a cut, but did cross her to a SM male and have F2 beans


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jul 30, 2018)

Lando's Stash


Black Triangle
 
Same Cola, top pic is minus fan leaves, bottom pic is still on the plant. I'll have some pics of butterscotch x Sunshine Daydream and Williams wonder x Wookie 15 testers soon. Hope everybody's summer is going well.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 30, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> Lando's Stash
> View attachment 4173638
> 
> Black Triangle
> ...


Fookin looks killer bro


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 30, 2018)

When you go through your freebie bean bin and find a couple gojis from the attitude promo 4-5 years ago


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jul 30, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> What!?!?!? Man I cant wait to see those, I luv the wookie crosses!!


Yeah, me too! Bodhi hooked it up for my Wookie love. Also running testers of his Apollo 11 (genius) x wookie!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 30, 2018)

Boosky said:


> Just getting ready to!


weren't those supposed to have been popped like a month ago now?


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 31, 2018)

Any of you have any idea why my order may still be pending through glg? Sent my $$ out 7/20...


----------



## McKringleberry (Jul 31, 2018)

bobqp said:


> I was gifted some dream beaver f1 seeds last week I'll be doing 12/12 outdoors making seeds so give me a holla in maybe 2 and a half months and I'll send you some.


I'll happily trade a pack of Goji's for a pack of your beavers!


----------



## Craigson (Jul 31, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Any of you have any idea why my order may still be pending through glg? Sent my $$ out 7/20...


Cuz they prolly havent recieved the $ and/or processed it yet.
Did u track your $$ you sent?


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 31, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Cuz they prolly havent recieved the $ and/or processed it yet.
> Did u track your $$ you sent?


Yeah....having a hard time finding my tracking #
Edit
Just got an email from glg(sent an email to them less than an hour ago )money has been recieved and order is being processed.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 31, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> weren't those supposed to have been popped like a month ago now?


Got them mid to late June, so I’m a little behind but not much. Popping this weekend.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 31, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> really liked the head trip, anyone run that one very much?


That was one of the ones I was most curious about- never had it or chocolate trip, but sounds like something good.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 31, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Walked up to Upper Reed Lake 2 days ago with a Montana buddy and our dogs. Space Monkey was the go-to all-day smoke as we laughed our asses off scrambling around the granite boulders and glacial lakes. It’s just FUN WEED, up and giggly, perfect for high-tolerance folks who like to get out and do fun shit!
> 
> I can’t hammer down the smell, it’s a little bit berryish, but mostly a potent, almost menthol-y Vic’s Vaporub sharpness to it.
> 
> ...


sounds great! potent without couchlock


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 31, 2018)

Pulled a chunk of afgooey x dbh f3 out of a jar... vaped it around 10 am....swear I was high for 4 hours... forgot how wonderful that cross was....


----------



## doniawon (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## HydroRed (Jul 31, 2018)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 4174217


Looking healthy!


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 31, 2018)

SFnone said:


> That was one of the ones I was most curious about- never had it or chocolate trip, but sounds like something good.


comes across good in crosses, also. Someone made some SSDD x HT and they were dandy as were the f2's.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 31, 2018)

SFnone said:


> That was one of the ones I was most curious about- never had it or chocolate trip, but sounds like something good.


@OzCocoLoco


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jul 31, 2018)

SFnone said:


> That was one of the ones I was most curious about- never had it or chocolate trip, but sounds like something good.


I grew it last outdoor season over here,got a really nice Sativa leaning one.


----------



## jbcCT (Aug 1, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Any of you have any idea why my order may still be pending through glg? Sent my $$ out 7/20...


Who is GLG? I order from James Bean every year and always have my seeds in hand, 2 to 3 days after ordering. No reason anyone should be waiting on an order 11 days after paying.


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 1, 2018)

jbcCT said:


> Who is GLG? I order from James Bean every year and always have my seeds in hand, 2 to 3 days after ordering. No reason anyone should be waiting on an order 11 days after paying.


Great Lakes Genetics...aka Dragboat Jeff...aka Bad Dawg Genetics. Freebies are great from Bad Dawg, awesome genetics to choose from between Bodhi, Coastal, Useful, Jaws etc. Bodhi Buy One Get One specials every few months with a substantially larger freebie list than James Bean. I picked up my Blueberry Hashplant, Apollo 11 f4, and Dragonsblood Hashplant from GLG...so it's good to keep an eye on if strains pop up that you thought were gone or at least limited. Packs are $7 cheaper from GLG and they do $7 flat rate shipping...will combine shipments if you decide to buy another pack in the next couple days. Lots of reasons, but if it's instant gratification you want...James Bean is the way to go. I've ordered from both, as well as the UK seed banks and Seeds Here Now, but I can't say enough good things about GLG. I'm never in a rush to pop what I'm purchasing, and don't mind a 1-2 week wait (maybe 3 weeks during a huge promo, but it's a one man operation so I'm not bothered) I wish GLG took cards, but never have worried about any order I've placed through the mail.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 1, 2018)

jbcCT said:


> Who is GLG? I order from James Bean every year and always have my seeds in hand, 2 to 3 days after ordering. No reason anyone should be waiting on an order 11 days after paying.


Yeah,I can't really say a bad word about glg.ive ordered many times without hiccups with super fast shipping and free packs/swag.something happened this time around.they got back to my email in less than an hour and shipped the same day.it really wasn't an issue considering the packs I ordered are backups and I didnt even bother checking my po box or tracking number for awhile


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 1, 2018)

Hate to beat a dead horse,I probably shouldn't have even posted my question about glg before hearing from them.i figured if anyone would know about shipping delays it would be ppl on this thread.
I'd like to clear something up about GLG,tho.those guys didnt recieve my payment til yesterday and the condition of my PRIORITY sent envelope was completely jacked up! (Just recieved an email)Envelope completely crumpled and the money inside too! Looks like it got caught up in a conveyor belt or some shit for a week.makes me a bit nervous about sending cash and I've never felt that way.(need to keep better track of my tracking number from now on)
Anyways,sorry to clog the thread,and sorry to bring any harsh light onto glg if I did.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 1, 2018)

Quick update on my sunshine4 shes about day 32ish


----------



## hillbill (Aug 1, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Quick update on my sunshine4 shes about day 32ishView attachment 4174563


Awesome looking, awesome trichs should be awesome!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 1, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Awesome looking, awesome trichs should be awesome!


Many thnx my friend


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 1, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Quick update on my sunshine4 shes about day 32ishView attachment 4174563


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 1, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> Yeah, me too! Bodhi hooked it up for my Wookie love. Also running testers of his Apollo 11 (genius) x wookie!!


 wookie kicks ass, I am lOVING this purple wookie. just makes me slow stupid stoned. You got any recommendations for other wookies to try? Looking for a good (relative term, i know) terp profile primarily, with yield and grow time being secondary considerations.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 1, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> wookie kicks ass, I am lOVING this purple wookie. just makes me slow stupid stoned. You got any recommendations for other wookies to try? Looking for a good (relative term, i know) terp profile primarily, with yield and grow time being secondary considerations.


Fucking wookie is the best man!!! O know I've harped on the space monkey alot on here but theirs a reason for it. It ticks every box twice!! Its got mad Terps that shit was burning my nose while trimming also great yield and very fast finisher. Many others on here can attest to what I'm saying. My profile pic is space monkey. Hell just typing this just makes me wanna go grab another pack


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 1, 2018)

Yep, Space Monkey... and Lemon Wookie


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 1, 2018)

Space monkey out of stock?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 1, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Space monkey out of stock?


Not at glg


----------



## greencropper (Aug 1, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Space monkey out of stock?


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 1, 2018)

Good job guys.looks like I'll be looking for that one now lulz.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 1, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Fucking wookie is the best man!!! O know I've harped on the space monkey alot on here but theirs a reason for it. It ticks every box twice!! Its got mad Terps that shit was burning my nose while trimming also great yield and very fast finisher. Many others on here can attest to what I'm saying. My profile pic is space monkey. Hell just typing this just makes me wanna go grab another pack


Wookie makes some magic no doubt. Specially that 15 male. Love it. Your space monkey looks money!!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 1, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Wookie makes some magic no doubt. Specially that 15 male. Love it. Your space monkey looks money!!


Thanks homie


----------



## Chef420 (Aug 1, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Yep, Space Monkey... and Lemon Wookie


What’s the terp profile like on the lemon wookie?


----------



## Schmarmpit (Aug 1, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> wookie kicks ass, I am lOVING this purple wookie. just makes me slow stupid stoned. You got any recommendations for other wookies to try? Looking for a good (relative term, i know) terp profile primarily, with yield and grow time being secondary considerations.


Didn't take long to get the picture, but I'd have to say space monkey is my favorite wookie cross so far. Terps for days, fun up high, yields well, quick finish. Black raspberry has some amazing flavors at the expense of yield. 

It seems the wookie could be adding nice structure and quicker growth to the mendo purps while also possibly grounding the speedy apollo 11 cross. Needless to say, I'm behind stoked. I have at least 4 females of each cross.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 1, 2018)

Has anybody on here ever ran DJ Short's gear before? I got a few F13 Throwback beans as freebies last year and ran them out. Got a female and a male. Grew the female out and was amazed by the structure of the plant and it's wheat shaped buds. Trichome production was good too. However, after smoking it I found it to be not potent at all. Like absolutely no effect. I'm really confused. Anybody else ever experienced anything like this before?


----------



## SFnone (Aug 1, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I grew it last outdoor season over here,got a really nice Sativa leaning one.
> View attachment 4174365
> View attachment 4174366


how was the effect? was it a "trip"?


----------



## SFnone (Aug 1, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Has anybody on here ever ran DJ Short's gear before? I got a few F13 Throwback beans as freebies last year and ran them out. Got a female and a male. Grew the female out and was amazed by the structure of the plant and it's wheat shaped buds. Trichome production was good too. However, after smoking it I found it to be not potent at all. Like absolutely no effect. I'm really confused. Anybody else ever experienced anything like this before?


what was the strain?


----------



## McKringleberry (Aug 1, 2018)

SFnone said:


> what was the strain?


F13 is the strain. It was an older strain of DJ's years ago that his son (who now runs his company) remade.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Aug 2, 2018)

SFnone said:


> how was the effect? was it a "trip"?


Nah nothing like that,but it had a nice buzz not hard hitting though so you could smoke it and still do what you had planned to do beforehand unlike one of the Dream Lotus that I did last season it was a real day wrecker strongest weed I'd grown or smoked in over 10 years


----------



## hillbill (Aug 2, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Space monkey out of stock?


Vaping f2 Monkey today and also watching 2 Sour Butter x G13HP at 7+ weeks. Done this one before and it is very much a heavy hitting Indica with attendant couchlock! Earthy topsoil and hash smells right now with fuel.

SSDD will be my next Bodhi sprouts by next month. Only flowered one which was not impressive but I know I will find some awesomeness.


----------



## SSR (Aug 2, 2018)

I hate asking likely obvious questions but where can you get his seeds.
Sorry but this threads huge and i don't want to read it all lol.
Also, do you get a heads up some place when they become available?
Id really like to give some a run


----------



## Grower899 (Aug 2, 2018)

SSR said:


> I hate asking likely obvious questions but where can you get his seeds.
> Sorry but this threads huge and i don't want to read it all lol.
> Also, do you get a heads up some place when they become available?
> Id really like to give some a run



I'd personally hit up great lake genetics or james bean co. Attitude has then as well. Sign up for glgs newsletter and you'll get info about drops. Not sure about jbc.


----------



## SSR (Aug 2, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> I'd personally hit up great lake genetics or james bean co. Attitude has then as well. Sign up for glgs newsletter and you'll get info about drops. Not sure about jbc.


You're a star, thank you


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 2, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> What’s the terp profile like on the lemon wookie?


Fresh lemon peels, gas, lavender, and kush funk stand out.

Sorry, I can't find the pics of a finished one, but his one is at 40 days.



 

It's an excellent smoke, too. I've been holding on to this one since I tested them. Energetic, feel good thing with a few tokes... knocks your dick in the dirt with a bowl!


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 2, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Vaping f2 Monkey today and also watching 2 Sour Butter x G13HP at 7+ weeks. Done this one before and it is very much a heavy hitting Indica with attendant couchlock! Earthy topsoil and hash smells right now with fuel.
> 
> SSDD will be my next Bodhi sprouts by next month. Only flowered one which was not impressive but I know I will find some awesomeness.


You guys also talked me into buying a countertop vape lolz.i went with a vapexhale and the first thing I hit was my ssdd.crazy awesome flavors coming through.old habits die hard tho,kind of strange vaping and not combusting.its definitely easier on the lungs,way more flavor and not as much smoke.i always start off with a lower temp my first few pulls,taste some killer flavors,then I'll up the temp for some bigger pulls if I want to feel like I've been run over by a freight train


----------



## hillbill (Aug 2, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> You guys also talked me into buying a countertop vape lolz.i went with a vapexhale and the first thing I hit was my ssdd.crazy awesome flavors coming through.old habits die hard tho,kind of strange vaping and not combusting.its definitely easier on the lungs,way more flavor and not as much smoke.i always start off with a lower temp my first few pulls,taste some killer flavors,then I'll up the temp for some bigger pulls if I want to feel like I've been run over by a freight train


My favorite temp is just before “too much” and I pay for my mistakes also! At least 6 years vaping here. Still smoke but under 5%.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 2, 2018)

Goji x Sunshine Daydream 
 
Expecting some fire from this bag seed cross from a couple of years ago. I still run the Goji mother so will be able to see what the SSDD brings to this cross. Got a couple of phenos running in the 1212 from seed tent. Stem rubs make me smile but already had to bend this pheno in half as she hit the roof of the 2 x 3 tent.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 2, 2018)

Anybody running any outside this season? I decided to move one outside after flowering (to make sure it's a girl) and even through insect attacks and deer visits, it's still looking beautiful. By the way, braided fishing line works well to keep the deer out. The strain is Soul Food (Pinesoul x 88G13HP). If it makes it to harvest time I'll be one happy camper. Pics after harvest.


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 2, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Anybody running any outside this season? I decided to move one outside after flowering (to make sure it's a girl) and even through insect attacks and deer visits, it's still looking beautiful. By the way, braided fishing line works well to keep the deer out. The strain is Soul Food (Pinesoul x 88G13HP). If it makes it to harvest time I'll be one happy camper. Pics after harvest.


Got 5 phenos of goji og 3 phenos of sour power og (karma) and a cookies n cream (exotic) outside in 5 and 10gal pots. My buddy is running soulfood indoors from seed right now looks dank.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 2, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Got 5 phenos of goji og 3 phenos of sour power og (karma) and a cookies n cream (exotic) outside in 5 and 10gal pots. My buddy is running soulfood indoors from seed right now looks dank.


Awesome. How big are yours now?


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 2, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Awesome. How big are yours now?


Pretty big definitely getting root bound and ready to flower. They started pushing more pistils a few days ago. One of the sour powers is small since I just got the clone back. I can snap a few pics tomorrow.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 2, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Nah nothing like that,but it had a nice buzz not hard hitting though so you could smoke it and still do what you had planned to do beforehand unlike one of the Dream Lotus that I did last season it was a real day wrecker strongest weed I'd grown or smoked in over 10 years


thanks for the info! is dream lotus more sativa or indica? or a nice balance of both?


----------



## SFnone (Aug 2, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Anybody running any outside this season? I decided to move one outside after flowering (to make sure it's a girl) and even through insect attacks and deer visits, it's still looking beautiful. By the way, braided fishing line works well to keep the deer out. The strain is Soul Food (Pinesoul x 88G13HP). If it makes it to harvest time I'll be one happy camper. Pics after harvest.


I'm running Pinesoul x Orgasmatron, SSH x Purple Unicorn f3, and Strawberry Sunshine, as well as 4 other non-Bodhi strains outdoors. A wicked hail storm hit a few days ago that did some damage, but nothing too bad.


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 2, 2018)

Actually have 1 keeper momma outside, and just saw someone last night on the ir camera come up with a flashlight and check her out... time for some hillbilly defense mechanisms...no need for rippers....


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 2, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Actually have 1 keeper momma outside, and just saw someone last night on the ir camera come up with a flashlight and check her out... time for some hillbilly defense mechanisms...no need for rippers....


choot em'


----------



## SFnone (Aug 2, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Actually have 1 keeper momma outside, and just saw someone last night on the ir camera come up with a flashlight and check her out... time for some hillbilly defense mechanisms...no need for rippers....


be careful... if they were sneaking around at night, could be either a thief or a rat...


----------



## hillbill (Aug 2, 2018)

Or LEO


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 2, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Actually have 1 keeper momma outside, and just saw someone last night on the ir camera come up with a flashlight and check her out... time for some hillbilly defense mechanisms...no need for rippers....


Dig her up leaving a huge rootball and put her somewhere else!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 2, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Actually have 1 keeper momma outside, and just saw someone last night on the ir camera come up with a flashlight and check her out... time for some hillbilly defense mechanisms...no need for rippers....


can you get a remote speaker? If you see them again on it (if its a live feed) then let them know you can see them. maybe that'll scare them off good. I'd be flipping my shit if I thought I found a free plant, and then the woods started threatening me, calling me out by what I was wearing.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 2, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Or LEO


For one plant? That'd be a total waste of resources.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 2, 2018)

Depends on LEO. Former workmate was busted by LEO for one plant 5 miles from where I live.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Aug 2, 2018)

3/5 lavender aura are females so far the last two look like they might be females as well. Wanted to make seeds with a male but can’t complain with all girls


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 3, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Or LEO


It's legal here. Most likely a neighborhood thief


----------



## bobqp (Aug 3, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Got 5 phenos of goji og 3 phenos of sour power og (karma) and a cookies n cream (exotic) outside in 5 and 10gal pots. My buddy is running soulfood indoors from seed right now looks dank.


I've got a small sour power og female. Still deciding what male to put over her. Josh dog og or skylotus.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 3, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> It's legal here. Most likely a neighborhood thief


I believe if it were legal here I would still keep things close as there are sure enough thieves here.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Aug 3, 2018)

SFnone said:


> thanks for the info! is dream lotus more sativa or indica? or a nice balance of both?


I had a bit of variation in mine,my favorite was the more indica dom ones.


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 3, 2018)

bobqp said:


> I've got a small sour power og female. Still deciding what male to put over her. Josh dog og or skylotus.


I’ve crossed sour power og a real biker kush leaning girl and a sour power mom leaner to a stinky solos stash male. And currently I popped beans of sour power og x deep line alchemy #5 foul stinky male.


----------



## Forte (Aug 3, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> I’ve crossed sour power og a real biker kush leaning girl and a sour power mom leaner to a stinky solos stash male. And currently I popped beans of sour power og x deep line alchemy #5 foul stinky male.


What are the effects of alchemy 5?


----------



## bobqp (Aug 3, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> I’ve crossed sour power og a real biker kush leaning girl and a sour power mom leaner to a stinky solos stash male. And currently I popped beans of sour power og x deep line alchemy #5 foul stinky male.


I've got a pack of biker kush but I'm saving them for summer. Skullcap from karma genetics is very hard hitting and potent. Made some seeds with that . 2 fav breeders are karma and bodhi.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 3, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I had a bit of variation in mine,my favorite was the more indica dom ones.
> View attachment 4175425 View attachment 4175426 View attachment 4175427


nice photos... good quality... looks like something out of a gardening magazine or something


----------



## doniawon (Aug 3, 2018)

Just wanted to share my high tech op!.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 3, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Just wanted to share my high tech op!.View attachment 4175643


looking good. how long the bigger ones been going? I like the snakes.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 3, 2018)

Thinking 4 weeks on the tall ones. And a lil over a week on the rest. Tall ones were kicked out of bloom room for being too tall. 
Hope it goes well!. If so I plan on grabbing a couple more next year. Too easy!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Aug 3, 2018)

SFnone said:


> nice photos... good quality... looks like something out of a gardening magazine or something


A friend of mine is a photographer she took those with her camera,it would want to take a good picture she reckons the camera and lens cost almost 3 grand.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 3, 2018)

Any grows on the wookie orgasm goin on


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 3, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Just wanted to share my high tech op!.View attachment 4175643


Damn what strain is that tall one on the right? Looks like a landrace sativa.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 3, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Damn what strain is that tall one on the right? Looks like a landrace sativa.


Blackberry creme from exotic


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 3, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Anybody running any outside this season? I decided to move one outside after flowering (to make sure it's a girl) and even through insect attacks and deer visits, it's still looking beautiful. By the way, braided fishing line works well to keep the deer out. The strain is Soul Food (Pinesoul x 88G13HP). If it makes it to harvest time I'll be one happy camper. Pics after harvest.


yep! dream lotus￼ femalesilver mountain female
vietnamese x kashmir male
and a space cake male...


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 3, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> yep! dream lotus￼ femaleView attachment 4175806silver mountain femaleView attachment 4175807
> vietnamese x kashmir maleView attachment 4175808
> and a space cake male...View attachment 4175809


Great looking plants man


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 4, 2018)

Forte said:


> What are the effects of alchemy 5?


Very heavy indica effects kinda makes me useless. Not something I’d smoke while trying to get anything done lol. But pretty much all body no head.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 4, 2018)

Is there a Bodhi Wookie and 88g13hp cross out? A couple of faves of my brain.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 4, 2018)

Wookie Hashplant, I've seen it @ one of the banks.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 4, 2018)

GLG has it! Next big sale !


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 4, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Is there a Bodhi Wookie and 88g13hp cross out? A couple of faves of my brain.


has anyone heard anything about wookie #7 female or male ? only thing that i remember is bodhi mentioning that it is super potent...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 4, 2018)

Some of the keeper ASS. Too bad I didn’t keep it. Reeks of skunk lemons.


----------



## N.R.G. (Aug 4, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> has anyone heard anything about wookie #7 female or male ? only thing that remember is bodhi mentioning that it is super potent...


Wookie 7 is the female version of Wookie 15.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 4, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Wookie 7 is the female version of Wookie 15.


any word on upcoming releases using it though ?


----------



## kindnug (Aug 4, 2018)

the Wookie Hashplant I just mentioned a few posts back uses it...
Page 2k


----------



## Rosinallday (Aug 4, 2018)

DLA 5. Look close I got a nice action pic of our bug control.


----------



## Rosinallday (Aug 4, 2018)

Wookie HP #1 Fast vegging and early flowering strain from what I'm seeing. These two have started flowering and should be done by the first week of October.
 Wookie HP #2
 
ssdd x bbhp I can already smell that blueberry hp male can't wait to see how she finishes.
 
DLA 5 Male


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 4, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Wookie HP #1 Fast vegging and early flowering strain from what I'm seeing. These two have started flowering and should be done by the first week of October.
> View attachment 4176108 Wookie HP #2
> View attachment 4176109
> ssdd x bbhp I can already smell that blueberry hp male can't wait to see how she finishes.
> ...


Man they look great!! Excellent job home slice.


----------



## indican3 (Aug 4, 2018)

New beans, 2K  thread keeps on going.

^ Deep Line Alchemy #5 fyi

I was going to hold off on these till later this year but I'm going to have to pop em this month starting with Dragonsblood & Deep Line first

Jamesbeancompany legit as usual. Bodhi's minimalist packaging starts making a lot of sense when you realize the practicality in shipping.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 4, 2018)

What would you guys say is the best indica dominant bodhi strain?


----------



## indican3 (Aug 4, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> What would you guys say is the best indica dominant bodhi strain?


Anything like an old Afghani landrace strain will have strong indica dominate traits if that's the quality you're after as that's where most all indica strains originate from. So a strain from the Deep Line Alchemy or Supernatural Selections line for ex.


----------



## COGrown (Aug 5, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> What would you guys say is the best indica dominant bodhi strain?


Dank Sinatra.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 5, 2018)

88g13hp crosses would be a very Indica place to look.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 5, 2018)

kindnug said:


> the Wookie Hashplant I just mentioned a few posts back uses it...
> Page 2k


for some reason i forgot about that... i usually dont scroll all the way down the page on glg. seems as if got my next order figured out now, unless i already have it buried in the fridge somewhere...


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 5, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> DLA 5. Look close I got a nice action pic of our bug control.
> View attachment 4176103


more bug control...


----------



## kindnug (Aug 5, 2018)

I've seen some really huge praying mantis.
One was so big I thought it was a bird, until it landed + I got a good look.

Almost half knee-high, seriously scary looked like it could even kill small mammal.
I don't think it could eat it, but it was that big.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 5, 2018)

how about the best sativa strain? the best dl alchemy?


----------



## SFnone (Aug 5, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Wookie HP #1 Fast vegging and early flowering strain from what I'm seeing. These two have started flowering and should be done by the first week of October.
> View attachment 4176108 Wookie HP #2
> View attachment 4176109
> ssdd x bbhp I can already smell that blueberry hp male can't wait to see how she finishes.
> ...


looks a lot like where I live. did you have to amend the soil with anything?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 5, 2018)

SFnone said:


> how about the best sativa strain? the best dl alchemy?


I like the silver lotus for best sativa


----------



## Rosinallday (Aug 5, 2018)

S.Oregon. I actually didn't amend the soil too much this year because of my budget and can tell they didn't get as big as they normally do.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 5, 2018)

Hows everybody's testers doing? flipped mine a few days ago, probably gonna have to pull a male or two out. I always seem to let one slip by.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sweet man whatchu testing


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 5, 2018)

mango biche x Iraqi and Dragonsblood f4x OMG. 

got 10 females (at least I believe they're fems) in the pseudo flower tent


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 5, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> DLA 5. Look close I got a nice action pic of our bug control.
> View attachment 4176103


I swear that lady bug is smiling!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 5, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> mango biche x Iraqi and Dragonsblood f4x OMG.
> 
> got 10 females (at least I believe they're fems) in the pseudo flower tent


Hells yeah cant wait to see that dragons blood cross in action. Have u got any bleeders


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 5, 2018)

I let folks know about this in my thread, I reckon I should let the Bodhi army here know as well. I know that a bunch of folks missed out on Lucky Charms and it was a great one!! Well a close and personal friend has donated his original pack for me to work with. I had a bunch of ideas,but the one that made more sense was to f2 them in an open pollination scenario and give them away through GLG. I also have future plans to bring back many of Bodhi's older unavailable creations that really need to be spread far and wideSorry for the horrible pic...I promise ya the seeds will be way better....lol.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 5, 2018)

Useful said:


> I let folks know about this in my thread, I reckon I should let the Bodhi army here know as well. I know that a bunch of folks missed out on Lucky Charms and it was a great one!! Well a close and personal friend has donated his original pack for me to work with. I had a bunch of ideas,but the one that made more sense was to f2 them in an open pollination scenario and give them away through GLG. I also have future plans to bring back many of Bodhi's older unavailable creations that really need to be spread far and wideView attachment 4176742


That's a great idea


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 5, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> That's a great idea


I agree!! Other projects include, Yo Momma, Goji OG, Ancient OG, Blueberry Hashplant, A-11 Genius, just to name a few.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 5, 2018)

Useful said:


> I agree!! Other projects include, Yo Momma, Goji OG, Ancient OG, Blueberry Hashplant, A-11 Genius, just to name a few.


I got a few apollo 11 left myself


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 5, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I got a few apollo 11 left myself


Hand em over,it will give me more to select from.....lol.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 5, 2018)

Useful said:


> Hand em over,it will give me more to select from.....lol.


Lol ain't but 6 left, got a couple of discontinued strains. Space nectar, apollo 11, prayer tower indica, buddhas hand, gogi og b cutxssdd, orablanco, and not to sure but maybe jamaican hashplant


----------



## fourwindsfarmZ (Aug 5, 2018)

Useful said:


> Hand em over,it will give me more to select from.....lol.


there is a homie selling a pack on ig right now they aren't cheap i think he is asking 300


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 5, 2018)

fourwindsfarmZ said:


> there is a homie selling a pack on ig right now they aren't cheap i think he is asking 300


That's ridiculous


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 6, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Lol ain't but 6 left, got a couple of discontinued strains. Space nectar, apollo 11, prayer tower indica, buddhas hand, gogi og b cutxssdd, orablanco, and not to sure but maybe jamaican hashplant


space nectar was discontinued ?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 6, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> space nectar was discontinued ?


I believe so I couldnt find it nowhere. I could be wrong though


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2018)

Which current Bodhi strains are least likely to have intersex issues? Which would you advise caution?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 6, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Which current Bodhi strains are least likely to have intersex issues? Which would you advise caution?


I've never had any issues with any strain of his


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2018)

Currently available strong, motivating high without the jitters under10 weeks? Just curious.


----------



## maxamus1 (Aug 6, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Lol ain't but 6 left, got a couple of discontinued strains. Space nectar, apollo 11, prayer tower indica, buddhas hand, gogi og b cutxssdd, orablanco, and not to sure but maybe jamaican hashplant


Have you growen out any of the orablanco? If so how did you like em?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 6, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Currently available strong, motivating high without the jitters under10 weeks? Just curious.


I like silver lotus for motivation


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 6, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Have you growen out any of the orablanco? If so how did you like em?


No I havent it was gifted to me to a gud friend on here


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 6, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Have you growen out any of the orablanco? If so how did you like em?


My oroblanco was great! Had one outside last year. Floral funky scents, nice crystals. Good hybrid high. I actually miss having some around. I don't have any pics, but I know I had posted some in the thread maybe a few hundred pages ago, haha. If you have seeds, pop em!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 6, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Which current Bodhi strains are least likely to have intersex issues? Which would you advise caution?


I know you are probably used to a lot of inbred-to-fuckin-hell California shit,hence the wording of the question, but in this thread it's generally better to ask which strains have some herm chances. Lessens the list to like 3 or 4 instead of hundred fifty +. Basically some of his landrace stuff. Himalayan crosses have very few herms, but it does happen. He has a landrace one that I cannot remember the name of that he gave away as a freebie that can do it inside as well. It was something jamaican oriented in the name. Also his old pink panther oriented strains he recommended for outdoor only.

Edit: forgot one the chem 91 crosses from the chem obviously.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Aug 6, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Hows everybody's testers doing? flipped mine a few days ago, probably gonna have to pull a male or two out. I always seem to let one slip by.


I put mine in 12/12 before they show preflowers, maybe just a couple weeks veg. I like to keep them smaller so I can run more of them in my 4x4.
I've got 4 Apollo11 and 5 MendoPurps wookies going. Probably 1 more week of stretch before they officially start flowering.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2018)

I have 2 Sour Butter x G13HP at 57 days with branching just right for training. Average size plants that are fuel or solvent smelling with skunk but today there is something else but I can’t quite ID it but strong and familiar. Buds are very much on the round side and the trichs are tall and exceptionally well formed. Neither has much for trichs on leaves.

Grew this before and really liked it late as it could end your day without much notice. Very strong grown up toys here. Real tempted to start some SSDD beans for fall when the boys grow up down the hill!


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 6, 2018)

kindnug said:


> the Wookie Hashplant I just mentioned a few posts back uses it...
> Page 2k


sorry i confused wookie #7 with wookie #25. i apologize, i am crazy.


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 6, 2018)

What is the fastest flowering strain with decent yeild that bodhi has to offer?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 6, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> What is the fastest flowering strain with decent yeild that bodhi has to offer?


From my experience it is space monkey and Sunshine4


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 6, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> From my experience it is space monkey and Sunshine4


I was thinking space monkey since it has gg#4 in it. Although some of those hashplant strains sound really delicious.


----------



## Rosinallday (Aug 6, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> What is the fastest flowering strain with decent yeild that bodhi has to offer?


Check out Wookie hp. The 88g13hp and Wookie males have what ur looking for.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2018)

Some Monkeys are very fast! Had a couple finish in 50 days.. love that Monkey!


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 6, 2018)

Mothers Milk is a relatively fast finisher. Both of my runs have been under 62 days and its A1 smoke. Terp chasers can chop even earlier.


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 6, 2018)

Alright thanks guys. I was gonna order from greenpoint seeds but I might go with bodhi instead.


----------



## Rosinallday (Aug 6, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> Alright thanks guys. I was gonna order from greenpoint seeds but I might go with bodhi instead.


Try Great Lakes Genetics


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 6, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Try Great Lakes Genetics


I was already looking there. I just wish bodhi had a website that would tell more about their strains.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 6, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Hows everybody's testers doing? flipped mine a few days ago, probably gonna have to pull a male or two out. I always seem to let one slip by.


put mine in an experimental soil mix, and for whatever reason, they were slow adapting to it. Starting to take off now though. was goin to make f2's, (I know B asked not to with testers, but so many of his strains end up getting lost and/or never really made available, so...) but I don't know if i'll have time for the seeds to fully develop before the cold comes. (outside grow)


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 6, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> I was already looking there. I just wish bodhi had a website that would tell more about their strains.


You can probably just type in the name of a strain that interests you from the Bodhi lineup into the RIU searchbar and chances are there will be a grow and some pics to go along with it in this thread along with the makeup of the strain.


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> You can probably just type in the name of a strain that interests you from the Bodhi lineup into the RIU searchbar and chances are there will be a grow and some pics to go along with it in this thread along with the makeup of the strain.


Yeah good idea. I didn't even think of that.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 6, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> I was already looking there. I just wish bodhi had a website that would tell more about their strains.


https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?threadid=287432
https://en.seedfinder.eu/database/breeder/Bodhi_Seeds/

These are two great resources with info on Bodhi strains. They’re not up to date, so a lot of what’s available may not be listed, but it’s still really informative.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 6, 2018)

You can search the gigantic bodhi thread on icmag as well but one he linked much more concise bodhi thread is big like one here tough to wade through for most.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2018)

Searching here on a particular forum or thread is a gold mine!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 6, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> I put mine in 12/12 before they show preflowers, maybe just a couple weeks veg. I like to keep them smaller so I can run more of them in my 4x4.
> I've got 4 Apollo11 and 5 MendoPurps wookies going. Probably 1 more week of stretch before they officially start flowering.


Cool, that mendo purps wookie sounds KIIIIILLER. Thats a really good idea. I wish I had kept mine smaller. Got greedy and wanted yield, didn't think enough about space. Might cull out one or two more just to give the other girls a bit more room. 


Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Hells yeah cant wait to see that dragons blood cross in action. Have u got any bleeders


 okay so I thought I got really lucky when the first one I topped bled, and now it turns out out of the 10 I sprouted, 9 have bled. Maybe 8, I think I have one left untouched. So I'm excited to see how this flowers out. I should post some photos soon.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 6, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Cool, that mendo purps wookie sounds KIIIIILLER. Thats a really good idea. I wish I had kept mine smaller. Got greedy and wanted yield, didn't think enough about space. Might cull out one or two more just to give the other girls a bit more room.
> okay so I thought I got really lucky when the first one I topped bled, and now it turns out out of the 10 I sprouted, 9 have bled. Maybe 8, I think I have one left untouched. So I'm excited to see how this flowers out. I should post some photos soon.


Man that's awesome guess that's a real heavy trait


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 6, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Man that's awesome guess that's a real heavy trait


Yeah I think this is just a Dragonsblood F4 x so it would seem that hes really isolated that trait. I hope I have that non bleeder flower out well so I can compare the two.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 6, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> I was already looking there. I just wish bodhi had a website that would tell more about their strains.


Strangly enough I found Seedsman has a really good amount of descriptions for the strains that James Bean, GLG, the others lack. A lot of them are for some pretty long gone stuff, but a good amount are still around.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 6, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Yeah I think this is just a Dragonsblood F4 x so it would seem that hes really isolated that trait. I hope I have that non bleeder flower out well so I can compare the two.


I've had a plant "bleed" before, but it was a Kosher Kush from yrs ago. It was on Halloween too when I discovered it was a bleeder haha
https://rollitup.org/t/bleeding-plant-pics.888767/


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I've had a plant "bleed" before, but it was a Kosher Kush from yrs ago. It was on Halloween too when I discovered it was a bleeder haha
> https://rollitup.org/t/bleeding-plant-pics.888767/


did she end up needing chocolates?


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 6, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> did she end up needing chocolates?



lmao


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 6, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> did she end up needing chocolates?


Lmao haha


----------



## brockt (Aug 6, 2018)

F2ing some Sunshine #4. wooo!


----------



## brockt (Aug 6, 2018)

Can anyone help me identify phenos (only got 2 females out of the pack) here with the Sunshine #4? Thanks!







and the other.....


----------



## brockt (Aug 6, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> View attachment 4170699 View attachment 4170700 View attachment 4170702
> Sky Lotus (Skywalker OG x Snow Lotus)
> 
> You guys may have seen me on here before. Been watching this threat for a while. This was the first Bodhi and best strain I've ever ran. Got it because of the Skywalker OG and ended up loving it. Def gonna F2 the next run. Smell was very strong in flowering. Has a very intense lemony pine sol type of aroma and flavor(not that I would know what pine sol would taste like lol). Very pronounced on the exhale. Had 2 phenos - one Indica, one Sativa. I'm guessing the Ind. was Skywalker dom and the Sat. was Sky Lotus dom. The Indica is def my fav though. Amazing flavor and killer potency.


I just ordered these as I heard they are pretty otherworldly, cannot wait! Planning on crossing with some extraterrestrial ACE sativas for astral travelling purposes! haha


----------



## lukio (Aug 7, 2018)

sup bodhi peeps. hope youre all well.

looking for some info on tenzin kush #4

is there a release on these?


----------



## kindnug (Aug 7, 2018)

DLA #9 uses it as the mother


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 7, 2018)

lukio said:


> sup bodhi peeps. hope youre all well.
> 
> looking for some info on tenzin kush #4
> 
> ...


Tenzin Kush is by Green Bodhi, which is a different breeder than Bodhi. AFAIK they aren’t affiliated with each other at all. Listed as Sour OG x 78 Old School Affie.


----------



## Grower899 (Aug 7, 2018)

Dream Beaver



Hashplant 1



Sunshine daydream



Also got a dla 7 in there, and a black triangle going in soon.


----------



## Rosinallday (Aug 7, 2018)

Herer Hashplant. Here's another early pheno. Started flowering about 10 days ago and should finish end of September.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 7, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Tenzin Kush is by Green Bodhi, which is a different breeder than Bodhi. AFAIK they aren’t affiliated with each other at all. Listed as Sour OG x 78 Old School Affie.


Thanks for that info, didn't even know of that breeder + never heard of "Tenzin" kush #4


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 7, 2018)

kindnug said:


> Thanks for that info, didn't even know of that breeder + never heard of "Tenzin" kush #4


 dont feel bad, even subcool confused the two breeders on a potcast awhile back...


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 7, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> dont feel bad, even subcool confused the two breeders on a potcast awhile back...


That crap should NOT happen. That’s just like me making a seed company called Green Rare Dankness or Blue Ethos.


----------



## lukio (Aug 7, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Tenzin Kush is by Green Bodhi, which is a different breeder than Bodhi. AFAIK they aren’t affiliated with each other at all. Listed as Sour OG x 78 Old School Affie.


nice one, dude. 

every day's a learning day!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 7, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> Dream Beaver
> 
> View attachment 4177358
> 
> ...


Man they're all beautiful but that dream beaver really stands out


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 7, 2018)

Anyone have any black triangle flower photos ?


----------



## SFnone (Aug 7, 2018)

OrganicGorilla said:


> That crap should NOT happen. That’s just like me making a seed company called Green Rare Dankness or Blue Ethos.


Bodhi was the type of tree that the Buddha found enlightenment under, so it makes sense that a lot of people would want to name their businesses after that- through their seeds, and so plants, one can find peace and harmony. but I agree that they should look elsewhere for a name if someone already has claim to it- forget Blue Ethos, you could just be Blue Bodhi, and somebody else could do Red Bodhi.


----------



## thenasty1 (Aug 7, 2018)

about to pull the trigger on some bodhi stuff from glg. im looking for some short, stocky indicas for the indoor garden. looking for any input/recent experience on any of the following:
cosmic serpent
cherry queen
sakura
prayer tower indica
lotus head
also wondering if any michigan folks have shipped from glg to home without incident. its been a while since i ordered any seeds, and back then the move was ship to po box or somewhere that was not involved with the garden. id rather not deal with all that if its no longer necessary. seems to me that it should be fine if ones medical paperwork is in order, but i figured i should probably ask before i do something potentially stupid


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 7, 2018)

SFnone said:


> Bodhi was the type of tree that the Buddha found enlightenment under, so it makes sense that a lot of people would want to name their businesses after that- through their seeds, and so plants, one can find peace and harmony. but I agree that they should look elsewhere for a name if someone already has claim to it- forget Blue Ethos, you could just be Blue Bodhi, and somebody else could do Red Bodhi.


I’d piss myself if someone did that. Blue Bodhi. Green Bodhi couldn’t say 5hit...


----------



## Nu-Be (Aug 7, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Walked up to Upper Reed Lake 2 days ago with a Montana buddy and our dogs. Space Monkey was the go-to all-day smoke as we laughed our asses off scrambling around the granite boulders and glacial lakes. It’s just FUN WEED, up and giggly, perfect for high-tolerance folks who like to get out and do fun shit!
> 
> I can’t hammer down the smell, it’s a little bit berryish, but mostly a potent, almost menthol-y Vic’s Vaporub sharpness to it.
> 
> ...


Man that's so cool! That's why I love this thread, and living out west. 

We just spent a couple weeks spreading bodhi vibes around Montana! Due to security logistics, we could only transport pre-ground material and small vials of tincture. It doesn't look like much, but this stuff's potent! 


There were a couple days hiking the Beartooth Wilderness, looking over Jotunheim.


She was our fearless leader.


We didn't find any giants, but we talked to this goat for a bit. He was pretty friendly, but kept a safe distance.


We also took a bodhi break from kayaking the Yellowstone. No action photos because that state's pretty red. 

Everyone in the whole state was gracious, genuine, and just plain good. Thanks, Montana. You're freakin' wonderful!


I also learned that my buddy in Hawaii who lost everything to Pele has popped a bunch of my Cobra Lips F2, Sakura F2, and Herer HP F2 from a care package sent a couple months ago. It's good to know that even small gifts can mean so much.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 7, 2018)

SFnone said:


> Bodhi was the type of tree that the Buddha found enlightenment under, so it makes sense that a lot of people would want to name their businesses after that- through their seeds, and so plants, one can find peace and harmony. but I agree that they should look elsewhere for a name if someone already has claim to it- forget Blue Ethos, you could just be Blue Bodhi, and somebody else could do Red Bodhi.


Dibbs on black bodhi


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 7, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Dibbs on black bodhi


Damn beat me to it... I will be African-American Bodhi then


----------



## maxamus1 (Aug 7, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Damn beat me to it... I will be African-American Bodhi then


Just by namestate alone u would have to go with red bodhi or burgundy bodhi or candy apple bodhi. I myself would go burgundy bodhi just sounds cooler.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 7, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Man that's so cool! That's why I love this thread, and living out west.
> 
> We just spent a couple weeks spreading bodhi vibes around Montana! Due to security logistics, we could only transport pre-ground material and small vials of tincture. It doesn't look like much, but this stuff's potent!
> View attachment 4177464
> ...


Awesome pic man beautiful scenery


----------



## SFnone (Aug 7, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Just by namestate alone u would have to go with red bodhi or burgundy bodhi or candy apple bodhi. I myself would go burgundy bodhi just sounds cooler.


Famous Bodhi, Original Bodhi, Famous Original Bodhi...


----------



## SFnone (Aug 7, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> about to pull the trigger on some bodhi stuff from glg. im looking for some short, stocky indicas for the indoor garden. looking for any input/recent experience on any of the following:
> cosmic serpent
> cherry queen
> sakura
> ...


I don't live in Michigan, but I don't think it's necessary to ship to a po box... never had any problems from any bank ordering to my home address.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 7, 2018)

Original recipe Bodhi. Extra Crispy Bodhi, Hot and Spicy Bodhi.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 7, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Original recipe Bodhi. Extra Crispy Bodhi, Hot and Spicy Bodhi.


Dont forget Nashville hot bodhi and Georgia gold bodhi


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 7, 2018)

i really like the structure of this pleiadian love nest, hopefully the f2 offspring will be as strong as this father...


----------



## brockt (Aug 7, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> i really like the structure of this pleiadian love nest, hopefully the f2 offspring will be as strong as this father...View attachment 4177558 View attachment 4177559


amazing! I am spewing I missed out on these! Beautiful!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 7, 2018)

brockt said:


> I just ordered these as I heard they are pretty otherworldly, cannot wait! Planning on crossing with some extraterrestrial ACE sativas for astral travelling purposes! haha


Yeah the sativa dom pheno I got was pretty spacey. A little too much for me tho as I'm generally prefer indica dom. I've only got 4 seeds left so hopefully I can f2 with the short compact one I liked. If not I'll be getting a new pack. Hope you like it. Sky Lotus is my new favorite... At least until October. Got a Soul Food outside


----------



## jpdnkstr (Aug 7, 2018)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Anyone have any black triangle flower photos ?


I believe I just posted this a couple pages ago, but here she is again...


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 7, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> I believe I just posted this a couple pages ago, but here she is again...
> View attachment 4177571 View attachment 4177572


Amazing colas!!! And pretty sweet coloring book


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 7, 2018)

Everyone I have seen grow Black Triangle raves about it.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 8, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> I believe I just posted this a couple pages ago, but here she is again...
> View attachment 4177571 View attachment 4177572


That looks nice! How's the aroma?


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 8, 2018)

I've only got a couple Bodhi plants going this round just because that's the way the rotation worked out. I've got a Space Monkey which didn't take a picture of yet and this Jamaican x Goji OG. She's always kind of greedy about taking up space, ha ha! Such a beastly plant.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 8, 2018)

Louisiana good Bodhi


----------



## jpdnkstr (Aug 8, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> That looks nice! How's the aroma?


She had kind of a chemical smell last round that kind of burnt your nose but that's not there this round. She smells kind of earthy, OG-ish. Humidity has been extremely high here lately so she's not even in jars yet, once she cures out a little I'll try and report back.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 8, 2018)

Those are the kinds of smells I would expect from that cross.
The g13hp pops adds some very nice structure to a lanky OG lady.


----------



## Forte (Aug 8, 2018)

Do any of you guys know of a US seedbank that carries cbd seeds?


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 8, 2018)

So if im looking for a trippy, euphoric, happy, daytime high, should I get a wookie cross, appalachia cross, 88g13/hashplant cross, or a lotus cross? It took me forever to decide on a breeder and I finally decided im ordering bodhi seeds for sure.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 8, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> So if im looking for a trippy, euphoric, happy, daytime high, should I get a wookie cross, appalachia cross, 88g13/hashplant cross, or a lotus cross? It took me forever to decide on a breeder and I finally decided im ordering bodhi seeds for sure.


Maybe not that 88g13/HP. Space Monkey may be my best for daytime here at the moment.


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 8, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Maybe not that 88g13/HP. Space Monkey may be my best for daytime here at the moment.


Someone else suggested space monkey too. Im just trying to learn about the different strains and their effects before I decide on one.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 8, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> So if im looking for a trippy, euphoric, happy, daytime high, should I get a wookie cross, appalachia cross, 88g13/hashplant cross, or a lotus cross? It took me forever to decide on a breeder and I finally decided im ordering bodhi seeds for sure.


You’ve made a wise decision already
Now I’d suggest a wookie either Sakura or space monkey but just keep following your gut. There’s usually a winner in every pack 
Enjoy your new addiction


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 8, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> Someone else suggested space monkey too. Im just trying to learn about the different strains and their effects before I decide on one.


If you want to see a shining example of Space Monkey, check out @lukio posts. He had a gorgeous Space Monkey plant going a few months back and would likely be a knowledgeable & experienced source of info for you.


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 8, 2018)

torontoke said:


> You’ve made a wise decision already
> Now I’d suggest a wookie either Sakura or space monkey but just keep following your gut. There’s usually a winner in every pack
> Enjoy your new addiction


Yeah I was gonna order from greenpoint but after a bunch of reading I'm definitely gonna go with bodhi.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 8, 2018)

GP having some issues at the moment. Might want to put any orders through them on hold for a minute. Greatlakesgenetics is the spot for Bodhi gear.
3 packs for $140 plus swag and Bad Dawg freebies....cant beat that! The Blackberry Banana Kush x LBL freebie from Bad Dawg was on point.


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> GP having some issues at the moment. Might want to put any orders through them on hold for a minute. Greatlakesgenetics is the spot for Bodhi gear.
> 3 packs for $140 plus swag and Bad Dawg freebies....cant beat that! The Blackberry Banana Kush x LBL freebie from Bad Dawg was on point.


Yeah I'm probably just gonna order one pack for now. But from all the pictures I've seen posted of plants from both bodhi and greenpoint, I feel like the ones from bodhi look overall more frosty and delicious. I've already bought my grow equipment. I just need my license and some seeds. I probably will go with space monkey.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 8, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> Yeah I'm probably just gonna order one pack for now. But from all the pictures I've seen posted of plants from both bodhi and greenpoint, I feel like the ones from bodhi look overall more frosty and delicious. I've already bought my grow equipment. I just need my license and some seeds. I probably will go with space monkey.


lot better variety.


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 8, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> lot better variety.


Yeah really. Everything at greenpoint has stardawg crossed with something else.


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 8, 2018)

What kind of effect do ssdd crosses have?


----------



## lukio (Aug 8, 2018)

cheers @HydroRed

@chickenpoffpie still love the space monkey, man.

Had two females, kept one corker! had one fast 50 day ish smallish and dripping but not much flavour/smell. Then had the fatter lavender gas pheno, slighty longer at 63 days ishhhh i reckonnnn....much fatter and still one of my faves. just taken loads of cuts off her for the next round.

here's my keeper. easy to grow, mag hungry. stinks.



 



more pics here https://www.instagram.com/cannapicks/?hl=en somewhere


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 8, 2018)

lukio said:


> cheers @HydroRed
> 
> @chickenpoffpie still love the space monkey, man.
> 
> ...


That looks awesome man. How's the yield?


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 8, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> What kind of effect do ssdd crosses have?


indica dom, bubba cross with some chem in it.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 8, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> What kind of effect do ssdd crosses have?


well.. they get you good and high.. thats my favorite effect


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 8, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> indica dom, bubba cross with some chem in it.[/QUO
> 
> 
> Bodyne said:
> ...


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 8, 2018)

Ole buddy made some Head Trip x SSDD, three diff phenos. Very very good meds


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 8, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> Dream Beaver


Which pheno of Beaver is this one? My first pack had mostly garlic/roasted onion and 1 tropical(pineapple), but I heard about a she-musk and pine phenos also. Anyways, I have a pack stashed until I get my soil test results back. I've been trying to fix a trace/micro nutrient problem.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 8, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> ... I prefer sativas mainly though.


Most of Bodhi's sperm donors are (mostly) Indica.. If youre looking for sativaish effects I would say smoke a smaller amount of blockhead/snow lotus xs.. I have yet to smoke a Bodhi strain that wont put you to sleep if you burn enough


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 8, 2018)

I wanted to add; If at all possible, try and take advantage of the BOGO deal. 3 packs for 150 will allow you to try a couple different pappys and pick a few different strains improving your chances of finding what you're looking for imo... These are polyhybrids so you will find a lot of variation.. Which is fun when hunting but kinda makes it hard to just nail down "this strain is this or that strain is that".. Hope Ive been able to help a little..


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 8, 2018)

I've read of some good sativa leaning phenos in Silver Mountain and Mountain Temple


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 8, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I've read of some good sativa leaning phenos in Silver Mountain and Mountain Temple


Yeah ive read somewhere that mountain temple yields pretty well so it sounds pretty appealing.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 8, 2018)

ya I guess most of the appy crosses you could catch a sativa green crack pheno I suppose.. for whatever reason most of my appy leaners went the chem direction... idk what temple is but if its sativa then it sounds like it should be right up your alley!

I havent grown any but the ssh xs should probably be one of your best bets.. good luck!


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 8, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> ya I guess most of the appy crosses you could catch a sativa green crack pheno I suppose.. for whatever reason most of my appy leaners went the chem direction... idk what temple is but if its sativa then it sounds like it should be right up your alley!
> 
> I havent grown any but the ssh xs should probably be one of your best bets.. good luck!


Thanks man. Ill start a grow journal once I start growing. It'll probably be another couple months though. I've got a 400 watt ipower ballast with some ipower mh/hps bulbs that I plan on hanging securely from my ceiling and doing a vertical grow with with no tent. I'll only be able to do 6 plants at a time though.


----------



## Dryxi (Aug 9, 2018)

I have a ton of silver mountain seeds that im gonna pop to try to find that sativa pheno. That is my goal at least


----------



## Tstat (Aug 9, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> Yeah ive read somewhere that mountain temple yields pretty well so it sounds pretty appealing.


I had 3 females. One foxtailed like crazy, one was just OK, and then there is this keeper:










This pheno grows nice, pretty dense colas. The high is certainly uplifting, what I call "get shit done weed". I also grew out some Fruity Pebbles OG (different breeder, of course) that was similar in structure. Bodhi MT beats it in every way.


----------



## Grower899 (Aug 9, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Which pheno of Beaver is this one? My first pack had mostly garlic/roasted onion and 1 tropical(pineapple), but I heard about a she-musk and pine phenos also. Anyways, I have a pack stashed until I get my soil test results back. I've been trying to fix a trace/micro nutrient problem.


Honestly I'm not quite sure yet. First run with this plant. Def not a pineapple or pine pheno. Smell wise its leaning either shemusk or onion/garlic, it's pretty funky. Got a different beaver in veg I'll flower in a couple weeks.


----------



## Tstat (Aug 9, 2018)

Sorry for shitty phone pictures above (and below). So, I am also flowering 3 different Monkey phenos. They are all very potent and nice, but I am going to narrow it down this time to one that is the best.
My new project is these A11 f5's:





And of course, my Goji. They spread out SO much and have to be tied down big time, even with a screen!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 9, 2018)

the top 2 are sum older space monkey pics 2 diffrent phenos with the top being the ideal keeper and the bottom being the pheno that showed up the most. Ant the bottom is my ss4 getting close about another 2 weeks or so


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 9, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> Honestly I'm not quite sure yet. First run with this plant. Def not a pineapple or pine pheno. Smell wise its leaning either shemusk or onion/garlic, it's pretty funky. Got a different beaver in veg I'll flower in a couple weeks.


The onion and garlic smelled like dinner and really didn't have much sweetness to it. The She-Musk is the one that a few people have been looking for but it's a little harder to find. I mostly got roasted onions and 1 pineapple. If you got the she-musk, you should sell clones lol...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 9, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Silver MNTView attachment 3578507View attachment 3578509


Here is my sativa dom silver mountain. It had a lavender flavor.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 9, 2018)

Dryxi said:


> I have a ton of silver mountain seeds that im gonna pop to try to find that sativa pheno. That is my goal at least


The above comment was for you...


----------



## 2easy (Aug 9, 2018)

i had 6 females in my dream beaver,
they are all in here

 

there were at least 3 plants you could easily have called keepers. the front left was a very fruity, pineapple pheno, very frosty. the middle front were the biggest buds and were the skunky, garlic onion sort of smell. the one i kept although she is gone now was the far back right, smallest producer of the lot, very small triangular shaped spear buds that were just insanely covered in frost, very dense. quite different to the other phenos. i actually didnt pay her much mind during the grow because she looked too small and was way at the back. on harvest though the smell was like electric haze, and just funk not even sure how to describe it. extremely potent.

i did one cross with it with a cherry puff male before i shut down 2 years ago and lost everything. but i popped some of those seeds recently. almost every pheno comes out smelling like orange but there are some that have that electric funk as well that kind of makes them have a zing like orange soda and even a few rarer ones that smell a little like sarsaparilla. cant wait to see what the end product is like


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 9, 2018)

2easy said:


> i had 6 females in my dream beaver,
> they are all in here
> 
> View attachment 4178398
> ...


They all look great


----------



## 2easy (Aug 9, 2018)

This was the funky dream beaver. Only shot i still have unfortunately


----------



## SFnone (Aug 9, 2018)

What kind of sativa do you like? The motivational, clear-headed, functional high, or the totally blasted, teeth-grinding, better not operate heavy machinery high?... I got some of swamiseeds' NL5/Neville's haze going right now, which are supposed to be f5s of the original release in '88 that Coots f2ed then stashed away in '91, and Gas(who worked them out with coots) assures me that the super sativa doms are crazy as hell, and that even he doesn't really like them, because they can be too much. ... we'll see though... Gu said ndnman gave him some beans and he wasn't all that impressed, so...


----------



## SFnone (Aug 9, 2018)

Forte said:


> Do any of you guys know of a US seedbank that carries cbd seeds?


Greenpoint sells CannaVenture, which has some high cbd, as well as Cult Classics, that has a nice variety, but, as others have pointed out, GPS is going through a bump in the road right now, and might not be you best bet. TGA (Subcool) has some good options, and they should be able to help you find just the right strain for your specific needs and types of highs that you desire. If they don't ship to your state, you can go to James Bean to get their gear.


----------



## N.R.G. (Aug 9, 2018)

SFnone said:


> Greenpoint sells CannaVenture, which has some high cbd, as well as Cult Classics, that has a nice variety, but, as others have pointed out, GPS is going through a bump in the road right now, and might not be you best bet. TGA (Subcool) has some good options, and they should be able to help you find just the right strain for your specific needs and types of highs that you desire. If they don't ship to your state, you can go to James Bean to get their gear.



Personally I would hit up Shoe AKA HeadieGardens on IG and check out Enlightened Genetics. They have some very nice CBD lines. They have almost any ratio you're looking for.


----------



## Asterisk101 (Aug 9, 2018)

2easy said:


> i had 6 females in my dream beaver,
> they are all in here
> 
> View attachment 4178398
> ...


Hey 2easy, good to see you posting again. I enjoyed your diaries on the oz boards a few years back. You run tidy little setups man. It was interesting to see you run through your experiments, especially that aquaponics setup. That DB x CP sounds delicious. Keep on keeping on man.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 9, 2018)

SFnone said:


> What kind of sativa do you like? The motivational, clear-headed, functional high, or the totally blasted, teeth-grinding, better not operate heavy machinery high?... I got some of swamiseeds' NL5/Neville's haze going right now, which are supposed to be f5s of the original release in '88 that Coots f2ed then stashed away in '91, and Gas(who worked them out with coots) assures me that the super sativa doms are crazy as hell, and that even he doesn't really like them, because they can be too much. ... we'll see though... Gu said ndnman gave him some beans and he wasn't all that impressed, so...


*ndnguy, sorry, I was high


----------



## Dryxi (Aug 9, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> The above comment was for you...


Did you notice anything early on that would help single those out? I'm after the sativa dominant phenos and have like 66 f1s


----------



## kindnug (Aug 9, 2018)

Should find something special with that many, definitely gonna find some Sativa leaners.


----------



## butchery83 (Aug 9, 2018)

Is there much interest in Buddha's hand ? I've still got some on ice, wondering if f2ing them(there's only 7) would be a worthy venture.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 9, 2018)

Asterisk101 said:


> Hey 2easy, good to see you posting again. I enjoyed your diaries on the oz boards a few years back. You run tidy little setups man. It was interesting to see you run through your experiments, especially that aquaponics setup. That DB x CP sounds delicious. Keep on keeping on man.



Hey mate hows it going. Didnt realise i left that much of an impression.

I had to shit down after a divorce for safety reasons but i tell you its good to be growing again.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 9, 2018)

butchery83 said:


> Is there much interest in Buddha's hand ? I've still got some on ice, wondering if f2ing them(there's only 7) would be a worthy venture.


It was one i always wanted to try


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 9, 2018)

butchery83 said:


> Is there much interest in Buddha's hand ? I've still got some on ice, wondering if f2ing them(there's only 7) would be a worthy venture.


Making f2's is absolutely the right thing to do. Bodhi has come right out in open forum and said "it is up to you to make more" . Imagine 7 years down the road you reflect back on that special Buddahs Hand pheno you had, with your f2's you can go on the hunt. Do it ,you won't regret that. Just my two cents.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 9, 2018)

butchery83 said:


> Is there much interest in Buddha's hand ? I've still got some on ice, wondering if f2ing them(there's only 7) would be a worthy venture.


Yessss. As long as it’s not for resale, f2 anything!


----------



## butchery83 (Aug 9, 2018)

Nah just to trade for other f2s/keep it alive, i don't see it for sale anywhere anymore and picked these up probably 3 or 4 years ago. I've grown it outdoor and its lemon verbena scent was pretty mouth watering. Haven't got to the Indy Dom pheno of the thai yet either. 
You make a great point there, Useful. Cheers all, I'll mark it down to be done.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 9, 2018)

Dryxi said:


> Did you notice anything early on that would help single those out? I'm after the sativa dominant phenos and have like 66 f1s


I don't remember early veg indications but early flower is pretty easy. I had 2 from the pack that had the long colas on them. I don't come across phenos like that too often. I had one similar to it in Ghost Train Haze#1 but I decided that I liked Silver Mnt because it had more flavor. Dragon Fruit had a better flavor, but golf ball nugs instead. Anyways, Silver Mnt was lavender/lime/gassy from strongest odor to weakest. Dragon Fruit had much more of a candy store flavor like lime jolly rancher taffy. They are both on my "Order again" list along with Prayer Tower indica.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 9, 2018)

Useful said:


> Making f2's is absolutely the right thing to do. Bodhi has come right out in open forum and said "it is up to you to make more" . Imagine 7 years down the road you reflect back on that special Buddahs Hand pheno you had, with your f2's you can go on the hunt. Do it ,you won't regret that. Just my two cents.


It's why I am scared to pop some of these packs that I have! I have a pack of Dream Beaver and Sumatra that I am holding onto. I stocked up on SSDD but not Goji and feel dumb now... I thought "SSDD is still around, so Goji will take a while to run out of stock". I kick myself for trying some of the new strains instead.


----------



## thenasty1 (Aug 9, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> They are both on my "Order again" list along with Prayer Tower indica.


any pics or intel on the prayer tower indica you can share? i have some beans on the way, but i havent found very much info on it


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 9, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Prayer Tower at week 9. I have been having trouble with my soil, so I guess that I am saying that I am not an expert. I have been hanging around in the organic section more and I am trying to pick up on a few things. I think that it could have filled out more. I think that it didnt do much since week 7. I am glad that I took it to week 9, because it changed flavor a little.
> View attachment 3582186 View attachment 3582187 View attachment 3582188


Here is the Prayer Tower Indica. I don't know if you can tell from the pic but it yielded well. It seems like it didn't have a main cola but the buds were dense and plentiful. This reminded me of mango laffy taffy.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 9, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> any pics or intel on the prayer tower indica you can share? i have some beans on the way, but i havent found very much info on it


I haven't figured out a better way to bring up old posts... Follow the link above.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 9, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It's why I am scared to pop some of these packs that I have! I have a pack of Dream Beaver and Sumatra that I am holding onto. I stocked up on SSDD but not Goji and feel dumb now... I thought "SSDD is still around, so Goji will take a while to run out of stock". I kick myself for trying some of the new strains instead.


I feel the same way- got hoards of seeds, just waiting till I can do a massive open pollination and do it right. Anyone have any experience with ancient og?


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 9, 2018)

Alright I've narrowed it down to three different strains. Should I get appalachian super skunk (mass super skunk x Appalachia), prayer tower (lemon Thai x Appalachia) or silver mountain (ssh x Appalachia)? I want big yields and a nice daytime high. A nice smell would be great too.


----------



## thenasty1 (Aug 9, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I haven't figured out a better way to bring up old posts... Follow the link above.


thanks. do you know anything about her lineage? just trying to get a feel for the stuff thats on the way, trying to figure out what i want to run first


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Aug 9, 2018)

Is anyone working with Bodhi's supernatural selections?


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 9, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Is anyone working with Bodhi's supernatural selections?


which specifically ? i have a strong pln male outside, and just popped 3 more beans looking for 3 females to place underneath & let the pollen fly...


----------



## brockt (Aug 9, 2018)

I f2'd my sunshine #4 immediately, before even growing her out for a smoke! I put in a cut of my Satori lady in there for good measure! OMFG can't wait for that combo.


----------



## lukio (Aug 10, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> That looks awesome man. How's the yield?


its pretty decent!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 10, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Is anyone working with Bodhi's supernatural selections?


Yeah I'm growing some Soar right now, and I think my Iraqi x mango biche tester is from his Supernatural line too.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Aug 10, 2018)

Soar and Cherry Queen have my attention but I don't know if I have the room to handle lanky sativas. I'm hoping we'll see some grow reports. I really want to F2 both of them and start digging for treasure but I'd like to know how much digging is involved. 

Do I need to have a big outdoor grow op or an entire room set aside for these?


----------



## Rosinallday (Aug 10, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Soar and Cherry Queen have my attention but I don't know if I have the room to handle lanky sativas. I'm hoping we'll see some grow reports. I really want to F2 both of them and start digging for treasure but I'd like to know how much digging is involved.
> 
> Do I need to have a big outdoor grow op or an entire room set aside for these?


Cherry queen is mostly indica with about half short pheno's I popped a whole pack.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 10, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Cherry queen is mostly indica with about half short pheno's I popped a whole pack.


How did u like them. What kinda flavors did u run across


----------



## Rosinallday (Aug 10, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> How did u like them. What kinda flavors did u run across


I'm growing the biggest one outside so we'll see. The rest went out into our community. I burned this plant but she bounced back strong didn't really slow down.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Aug 10, 2018)

Anyone run the more Cowbell OGKB remix? Curious if it can be run indoors?


----------



## Forte (Aug 10, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Yeah I'm growing some Soar right now, and I think my Iraqi x OMG tester is from his Supernatural line too.


Keep us posted!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 10, 2018)

Forte said:


> Keep us posted!


I keep trying to take pictures, but I hate all the pictures I end up with so I just delete them. I have a thread for it but I haven't updated in like a month. So far soar has the sturdiest stems of any plant I have ever grown. Soooo strong. I really like the tight stacked nodes all up it too. Damn. I'll just post the shitty pics (and they're really not THAT shitty, i'm just expecting real camera results with a shitty phone). 

edit: I grabbed some HAOGxSSDD as well, and thats really stealing the show right now. In veg I didnt expect much out of it, as only 2/5 seeds sprouted and 1 was a male. But its throwing the most frost out so far, by far, and the flowers are the most dense at this time, and it has some pretty good scents too. Soar smells like a fruity black licorice. Almost like if Good'n'Plenty made a berry variety, if you know what I mean. I am really excited to taste it.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 10, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I keep trying to take pictures, but I hate all the pictures I end up with so I just delete them. I have a thread for it but I haven't updated in like a month. So far soar has the sturdiest stems of any plant I have ever grown. Soooo strong. I really like the tight stacked nodes all up it too. Damn. I'll just post the shitty pics (and they're really not THAT shitty, i'm just expecting real camera results with a shitty phone).
> 
> edit: I grabbed some HAOGxSSDD as well, and thats really stealing the show right now. In veg I didnt expect much out of it, as only 2/5 seeds sprouted and 1 was a male. But its throwing the most frost out so far, by far, and the flowers are the most dense at this time, and it has some pretty good scents too. Soar smells like a fruity black licorice. Almost like if Good'n'Plenty made a berry variety, if you know what I mean. I am really excited to taste it.


Really glad to hear that about the haogxssdd I grabbed a pack a while ago as well


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 10, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Really glad to hear that about the haogxssdd I grabbed a pack a while ago as well


Honestly I thought nothing of it, wanted a 2nd pack so i could get a freebie, and James bean seeds (but apparently he's not James Bean, cause James Bean runs seedsherenow? I really do not know) reccomended that one to me, so I picked it up. Kinda thrown off by the sprout rate, but looks like its gonna be some good OG golf ball nug smoke. 

Has anybody here grown out Angellica? I think its HAOGX88g13HP. I feel like I saw a few people say it was underwhelming, but I want to look for that again and make sure. I have never grown out SSDD so I am unaware of which way mine is leaning.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 10, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Honestly I thought nothing of it, wanted a 2nd pack so i could get a freebie, and James bean seeds (but apparently he's not James Bean, cause James Bean runs seedsherenow? I really do not know) reccomended that one to me, so I picked it up. Kinda thrown off by the sprout rate, but looks like its gonna be some good OG golf ball nug smoke.
> 
> Has anybody here grown out Angellica? I think its HAOGX88g13HP. I feel like I saw a few people say it was underwhelming, but I want to look for that again and make sure. I have never grown out SSDD so I am unaware of which way mine is leaning.


I tried to grab all the ssdd crosses and I think I did except for the blue sunshine. And really cant remember much about the ssdd I had so many different strains goin at once. I do remember them being really dense and sticky and they them and the space cake where the stars of the show


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 10, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Anyone run the more Cowbell OGKB remix? Curious if it can be run indoors?


It should be fine. Plenty of OGKB crosses are being grown indoors just fine. But with all cookies crosses, keep a close eye out for herms.


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 10, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> Alright I've narrowed it down to three different strains. Should I get appalachian super skunk (mass super skunk x Appalachia), prayer tower (lemon Thai x Appalachia) or silver mountain (ssh x Appalachia)? I want big yields and a nice daytime high. A nice smell would be great too.


Mountain temple is another contender I might go for. Any opinions on these strains would be greatly appreciated. I just want to be sure before I drop $80 on some seeds when I could just try and grow out mexican schwag seeds.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 10, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> Mountain temple is another contender I might go for. Any opinions on these strains would be greatly appreciated. I just want to be sure before I drop $80 on some seeds when I could just try and grow out mexican schwag seeds.


That's border line insulting. Mexican brick shit in no way shape form or fashion even begins to thinking about holding a candle to bodhi and 80 bucks for the quality he puts out is dirt cheap.


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 10, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> That's border line insulting. Mexican brick shit in no way shape form or fashion even begins to thinking about holding a candle to bodhi and 80 bucks for the quality he puts out is dirt cheap.


I've read that its pretty good if you grow mexican schwag out yourself. I know bodhi seeds have to be better and that's why I'm considering them. Although schwag these days is A lot better than it used to be. It seems to improve every year. In every oz there's only about 5 to 10 seeds give or take these days. So it makes me think the cartels are culling the males now and learning to grow their plants better. I've had schwag before that rivaled dispensary weed too. So please give me some experienced answers on the strains i listed. I've read up on the strains that went into making these crosses and cant decide on what I want.


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 10, 2018)

Hahaha! You should go buy a bag of seedy schwag and grow the beans you dont accidentally roast , you cheap fuck.. quit wasting everyones' time. How about you find the cartels' forum and ask them about their schwag seeds eh?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 10, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Hahaha! You should go buy a bag of seedy schwag and grow the beans you dont accidentally roast , you cheap fuck.. quit wasting everyones' time. How about you find the cartels' forum and ask them about their schwag seeds eh?


Lol I agree. I tried putting it in a nicer form but seeing his last post about it rivaling dispensary weed I knew then I was wasting my time. I've grown several bodhi strains and I've grown bag seed and although it was gud was no comparison to bodhi


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 10, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Hahaha! You should go buy a bag of seedy schwag and grow the beans you dont accidentally roast , you cheap fuck.. quit wasting everyones' time. How about you find the cartels' forum and ask them about their schwag seeds eh?


Dude. It was all I could afford. I don't even smoke right now cause of my job. Now that I have an awesome job I can actually afford grow equipment and awesome genetics. The law in my state protects medical marijuana patients from testing positive on drug tests. I'm about to get my medical license. Lighten up a little man geez. This is new shit to me.


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 10, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Lol I agree. I tried putting it in a nicer form but seeing his last post about it rivaling dispensary weed I knew then I was wasting my time. I've grown several bodhi strains and I've grown bag seed and although it was gud was no comparison to bodhi


I'm sure bodhi was better. All of their stuff looks super fire.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 10, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> Mountain temple is another contender I might go for. Any opinions on these strains would be greatly appreciated. I just want to be sure before I drop $80 on some seeds when I could just try and grow out mexican schwag seeds.


i've never thought the price I paid was not worth it for what I"ve found so far.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 10, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> i've never thought the price I paid was not worth it for what I"ve found so far.


Fo shizzle, especially when u compare it to these other guys charging 150 to 200 for their shit


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 10, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Fo shizzle, especially when u compare it to these other guys charging 150 to 200 for their shit


Yeah I may grow one beside them to see the difference. But anyway out if the ones I listed which do y'all prefer. I prefer I mindfucky uppity daytime smoke.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Aug 10, 2018)

Here's some butterscotch X Sunshine Daydream testers I had four females but one of them was really scraggly so she got culled, here's the other three at about week six.  

Here's Williams wonder x wookie 15 just starting week 5, there were four females from the seven seeds that were germinated.    
I think I really like this Wookie Dad, I have a higher primate that I'm very fond of. these are starting to look very good as well. no intersex traits with either strain that I'm testing so far. Everything is in Canna Coco substrate and being fed General Hydroponics or Canna Coco nutrients hand watered. Sorry I couldn't pull them out of the bloom room so you could see better structure and the lighting is a little off because of the high pressure sodium but I think you get the idea, they're all doing phenomenal! 

Thank you again mr. & mrs. B, it's always a pleasure to test your genetics!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 10, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> Here's some butterscotch X Sunshine Daydream testers I had four females but one of them was really scraggly so she got culled, here's the other three at about week six.View attachment 4179063 View attachment 4179064 View attachment 4179065
> 
> Here's Williams wonder x wookie 15 just starting week 5, there were four females from the seven seeds that were germinated. View attachment 4179069 View attachment 4179072 View attachment 4179073 View attachment 4179075
> I think I really like this Wookie Dad, I have a higher primate that I'm very fond of. these are starting to look very good as well. no intersex traits with either strain that I'm testing so far. Everything is in Canna Coco substrate and being fed General Hydroponics or Canna Coco nutrients hand watered. Sorry I couldn't pull them out of the bloom room so you could see better structure and the lighting is a little off because of the high pressure sodium but I think you get the idea, they're all doing phenomenal!
> ...


Man they look great and I'm with u I luv the wookie crosses


----------



## Mamba01 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hey guys,

Thought I would chime in. My first Bodhi purchase. Tripple Godess. Sunshine Daydream and some Silver Lotus freebies. Hoping to get some yummy females.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 10, 2018)

Mamba01 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thought I would chime in. My first Bodhi purchase. Tripple Godess. Sunshine Daydream and some Silver Lotus freebies. Hoping to get some yummy females. View attachment 4179109


I was going to do some Triple Goddess this last grow, but am at my limit right now... interested in how it goes!


----------



## Mamba01 (Aug 10, 2018)

SFnone said:


> I was going to do some Triple Goddess this last grow, but am at my limit right now... interested in how it goes!


Hey SFnone,

Am super excited to discover her and see what she’s all about. Someone suggested her, so thought I would give it a round. Praying for some strong females. Will keep you looped!


----------



## zeeman (Aug 11, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> I believe I just posted this a couple pages ago, but here she is again...
> View attachment 4177571 View attachment 4177572


That’s an amazing one!


----------



## jpdnkstr (Aug 11, 2018)

I have some space nectar and Wookie hash plant that are just killing it. I'll post some pictures when lights come on tonight. This is the third female out of My space nectar pack, she's the one! it's my first female from The Wookie hash plant pack. I can't remember how many seeds of each I've actually popped without getting into the seed vault. I usually drop three or four of a few different strains at a time.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 11, 2018)

Turned my trim and popcorn into hash. 120 micron dry ice hash. I’ll try to take some macro shots later. It smells like absolute heaven, like skunky fruit. Tastes real good too, and does the job real well.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 11, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4179348 View attachment 4179347 Turned my trim and popcorn into hash. 120 micron dry ice hash. I’ll try to take some macro shots later. It smells like absolute heaven, like skunky fruit. Tastes real good too, and does the job real well.


Cut me out a line lol it looks great I'd like to try the dry ice sift some time. Bubble has is too messy and time consuming


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 11, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Cut me out a line lol it looks great I'd like to try the dry ice sift some time. Bubble has is too messy and time consuming


Thanks! its by no means top quality, but it sure is good enough. Yeah I've always wanted to try bubble, but I have not because, well, this is a 20 minute start-til-smoke process. Maybe if I get one of those little washing machines I'll do bubble.


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 11, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Fo shizzle, especially when u compare it to these other guys charging 150 to 200 for their shit


no beans should be worth that much but sometimes you also get what you pay for...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 11, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> no beans should be worth that much but sometimes you also get what you pay for...


If bodhi wanted to charge twice as much, i'd say they would still be worth it. I dont think I'd continue buying them, but thats not to say that some of his stuff is absolutely incredible. You really cant put a price on it. its worth whatever somebody's willing to pay. He seems to put a fair amount of work, effort, and energy into this, and offers an incredible menu selection. Not to mention constantly giving away his work.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 11, 2018)

some breeders just feel they are better than others and go higher prices. then there are those who add giant prices because some people see higher prices as automatically being higher quality.

bodhi is more grounded i believe he knows he is just a man adn this is just a plant. its not about ego or money. i bet he would still do it even if it didnt pay but im sure making money is a big bonus that allows him to do it on a larger scale


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 11, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> If bodhi wanted to charge twice as much, i'd say they would still be worth it. I dont think I'd continue buying them, but thats not to say that some of his stuff is absolutely incredible. You really cant put a price on it. its worth whatever somebody's willing to pay. He seems to put a fair amount of work, effort, and energy into this, and offers an incredible menu selection. Not to mention constantly giving away his work.


bruh he chucks his males to like 40+ females then releases most of them, I appreciate what he does, but all of them cant be fire, some other breeders are actually breeding and doing a bit more work before they release stuff or at least releasing less of there chucks/the better ones, most others are between $70-$130 to so not too much more
I got little smell/taste from bodhi some appy and a lot of SL work imho.. the pinequeen was amazing tho, really nice smells, very vigorous, quality high, but I attribute that to sonics work, I got black triangle, neroli 91 and pinball wizard im getting through now so I hope I find a nice one outta these...


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 11, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> If bodhi wanted to charge twice as much, i'd say they would still be worth it. I dont think I'd continue buying them, but thats not to say that some of his stuff is absolutely incredible. You really cant put a price on it. its worth whatever somebody's willing to pay. He seems to put a fair amount of work, effort, and energy into this, and offers an incredible menu selection. Not to mention constantly giving away his work.


Plus he has access to more elite clones than most breeder because he is so well respected. U hit the forums and u can hear drama and shit talkin anout most every breeder. I can honestly say I have never heard any breeder speak I'll of him and that says alot in my book. Plus he doesn't care how popular the clone hes using at the time is his prices stay the same the guy is just all around solid and consistent.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 11, 2018)

What happened to this thread its so sad. Used to be pure fire every post. Then again it has been years. Ah well.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 11, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> bruh he chucks his males to like 40+ females then releases most of them, I appreciate what he does, but all of them cant be fire, some other breeders are actually breeding and doing a bit more work before they release stuff or at least releasing less of there chucks/the better ones, most others are between $70-$130 to so not too much more
> I got little smell/taste from bodhi some appy and a lot of SL work imho.. the pinequeen was amazing tho, really nice smells, very vigorous, quality high, but I attribute that to sonics work, I got black triangle, neroli 91 and pinball wizard im getting through now so I hope I find a nice one outta these...


----------



## SFnone (Aug 11, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> bruh he chucks his males to like 40+ females then releases most of them, I appreciate what he does, but all of them cant be fire, some other breeders are actually breeding and doing a bit more work before they release stuff or at least releasing less of there chucks/the better ones, most others are between $70-$130 to so not too much more
> I got little smell/taste from bodhi some appy and a lot of SL work imho.. the pinequeen was amazing tho, really nice smells, very vigorous, quality high, but I attribute that to sonics work, I got black triangle, neroli 91 and pinball wizard im getting through now so I hope I find a nice one outta these...


dude, what are you talking about? he selects primo plants, and crosses them with other selected primo plants... as well as honing in on specific traits and making the strains as good as can be... and pretty much everything he does CAN AND IS fire. what do you mean by "actually breeding"? Bodhi is constantly and consistently at the top of the top, and is just as good, if not better than any of the other "breeders" out there. He also gives out testers, and requests that they are not used to breed with until they are refined, as to not let any sub-par plants get out. Again, what are you talking about?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 11, 2018)

SFnone said:


> dude, what are you talking about? he selects primo plants, and crosses them with other selected primo plants... as well as honing in on specific traits and making the strains as good as can be... and pretty much everything he does CAN AND IS fire. what do you mean by "actually breeding"? Bodhi is constantly and consistently at the top of the top, and is just as good, if not better than any of the other "breeders" out there. He also gives out testers, and requests that they are not used to breed with until they are refined, as to not let any sub-par plants get out. Again, what are you talking about?


He is obviously either trolling or a terrible farmer.. If he's getting little taste/smell out of Appy (a chem x) or SL (a blockhead x) it's definitely his fault.. I wrote out almost exactly what you said and just erased the shit cuz there's no reason to let this fool kill the positive vibes of the thread..


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 11, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4179348 View attachment 4179347 Turned my trim and popcorn into hash. 120 micron dry ice hash. I’ll try to take some macro shots later. It smells like absolute heaven, like skunky fruit. Tastes real good too, and does the job real well.


Wow!!!!! Time to party!


----------



## SFnone (Aug 11, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> He is obviously either trolling or a terrible farmer.. If he's getting little taste/smell out of Appy (a chem x) or SL (a blockhead x) it's definitely his fault.. I wrote out almost exactly what you said and just erased the shit cuz there's no reason to let this fool kill the positive vibes of the thread..


amen to that!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 11, 2018)

The price is fair and most or all of his shit is fire and also the reason I'm adding him to my seed stash. I like to think the people here weed out the poser breeders and from from I have seen (buddy's grows) and seen here none of us should be doing any complaining about his work or prices and if we do have a problem question what WE may have done wrong before spreading misinformation about bodhi gear. This comment is not directed to anyone in particular but I think this is a great thread and we need to keep the good stuff coming. No more misinformation! Bodhi kicks ass! James bean order to be here Monday  happy growing!

I'm in the middle of trying to move so no grow for me right now so please guys keep my dreams alive with more fire pics!


----------



## elkamino (Aug 11, 2018)

Mad Hamish said:


> What happened to this thread its so sad. Used to be pure fire every post. Then again it has been years. Ah well.


Whatcha got in flower, Ham?  I know it’s some dank!

My grow is def backburner this summer and also almost no pix... as we look for salmon and halibut! But it is definitely a Bodhi Summer! 

Three days ago, chumming via smoke signal for coho with Space Monkey proved very effective...



Also a fine choice for wakeoebakeo while mountain exploring, along side some Coffee


Anyway , bud shots!

6 week Space Monkey


10 week Space Monkey


----------



## N.R.G. (Aug 11, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> bruh he chucks his males to like 40+ females then releases most of them, I appreciate what he does, but all of them cant be fire, some other breeders are actually breeding and doing a bit more work before they release stuff or at least releasing less of there chucks/the better ones, most others are between $70-$130 to so not too much more
> I got little smell/taste from bodhi some appy and a lot of SL work imho.. the pinequeen was amazing tho, really nice smells, very vigorous, quality high, but I attribute that to sonics work, I got black triangle, neroli 91 and pinball wizard im getting through now so I hope I find a nice one outta these...


I don't think there is a breeder out there with a testing pool as large as Bodhi's and yes, he tests everything before it is released unlike most breeders now days. He also does more than just "chucking" pollen at random females. He takes his time choosing the right males for the job. He's where he is for a reason and it's not advertisement dollars spent. It's the quality he's producing. Good ole word of mouth has set him at the top and yes, he is at the very top of the breeding world and rightly so. His $70 packs spank or hang with anything on the market at any price. Little smell has nothing to do with quality. Mother's Milk is a perfect example of that. She will slap you sideways and her bag appeal is second to none but her terps are very low.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 11, 2018)

Apparently looking and testing for true breeding parents and their progeny isn't included in the breeding process to some and requires not much skill or know how. /shrug To a lot of people who have never actually done any real breeding apparently the only way to be qualified as a real breeder is to spend a decade on a strain inbreeding and testing it. Makes a lot of sense to do this day and age of prohibition and limited numbers.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Aug 11, 2018)

Okay back to some plant pictures...

Here's space nectar 21 days into 12/12. She might not look like much right now but stay tuned because this girl puts out some colas. here is Wookie hash plant same time frame.
And to anybody that's looking at the Bodhi thread and shit talkin, move on please, we're all happy here, and for good reason.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 11, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Whatcha got in flower, Ham?  I know it’s some dank!
> 
> My grow is def backburner this summer and also almost no pix... as we look for salmon and halibut! But it is definitely a Bodhi Summer!
> 
> ...



Jealous... I wish... nice buds 




jpdnkstr said:


> Okay back to some plant pictures...
> 
> Here's space nectar 21 days into 12/12. She might not look like much right now but stay tuned because this girl puts out some colas.View attachment 4179480 here is Wookie hash plant same time frame.View attachment 4179482
> And to anybody that's looking at the Bodhi thread and shit talkin, move on please, we're all happy here, and for good reason.



Just what the doctor ordered... now we are back on track.. very nice keep em coming!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 11, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> Okay back to some plant pictures...
> 
> Here's space nectar 21 days into 12/12. She might not look like much right now but stay tuned because this girl puts out some colas.View attachment 4179480 here is Wookie hash plant same time frame.View attachment 4179482
> And to anybody that's looking at the Bodhi thread and shit talkin, move on please, we're all happy here, and for good reason.


If I had plants like that I'd be happy too!! Lol. Is this ur first time growing her?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 11, 2018)

Was just thinking myself and I went through every page of this thread today... good Saturday.. and very nice bud porn everyone, very impressed


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 11, 2018)

Has anyone here grown the time bandit. I had 1 goin that was very promising around the time I had safety issues and shut down


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 11, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> bruh he chucks his males to like 40+ females then releases most of them, I appreciate what he does, but all of them cant be fire, some other breeders are actually breeding and doing a bit more work before they release stuff or at least releasing less of there chucks/the better ones, most others are between $70-$130 to so not too much more
> I got little smell/taste from bodhi some appy and a lot of SL work imho.. the pinequeen was amazing tho, really nice smells, very vigorous, quality high, but I attribute that to sonics work, I got black triangle, neroli 91 and pinball wizard im getting through now so I hope I find a nice one outta these...


You lost me at bruh....


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 11, 2018)

Mad Hamish said:


> What happened to this thread its so sad. Used to be pure fire every post. Then again it has been years. Ah well.


What happened to the 'bay also?...


----------



## bobqp (Aug 11, 2018)

Hoping to see pictures of 
More cowbell
Skylotus
Uplift
Joystick
Dank Sinatra f2 
Head trip
Dream lotus 
Dream beaver . will be growing all these strains outdoors for a full season here in Australia. I was going to do a journal but I think I might just use this thread as a journal. I've already germinated a few bodhi strains outdoors for a spring harvest due to the record warm winter here. Also will be growing 2 other breeders karma genetics
Biker kush 
Josh dog og
Sour power og
Crumbled lime
And raredankness genetics
Gth1
Starkiller
Walker kush
Rugburn og. Will be making reg and fem seeds from every strain plus making crosses for the people who trade bodhi genetics and giving a lot of seeds away.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 12, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> You lost me at bruh....


Lost me when he just assumed they all cant be fire. If u grew them out that's one thing, but just to assume they're not for the sake of argument is ridiculous. Hes been doing this for quite sum time he knows what his males are capable of not to mention he has a ton of testers to boot so he knows whats working and what ain't.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Aug 12, 2018)

This is the second round for both of those plants, first time was from seed no topping or training. This time I topped and trained the wookie hash plant a little but the space nectar I haven't touched, she has great structure.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 12, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Whatcha got in flower, Ham?  I know it’s some dank!
> 
> My grow is def backburner this summer and also almost no pix... as we look for salmon and halibut! But it is definitely a Bodhi Summer!
> 
> ...


What are the differences between your 6 and 10 week monkey? Anything noticeable other than the time? I heard of a 7 week monkey but 6 week! that is enough right there to drive a person to go pick up a pack or two.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 12, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Whatcha got in flower, Ham?  I know it’s some dank!
> 
> My grow is def backburner this summer and also almost no pix... as we look for salmon and halibut! But it is definitely a Bodhi Summer!
> 
> ...


Holy crap how are YOU buddy??!! Flower room is my dream run right now, all my own chucks, Bodhi and Gage keepers. Got some great help wirh selecting males so its gone pretty mental. Best one from B ran in pure form is OMG x GHASH, and the LA Affie x Dragons Blood F3... my divorce and subsequent bitch girl friend had me shut down for a while but back in the saddle!!!! 

Here is the keeper of all keepers... (Ghost OG x Mendo Breath) (Gage) x (LA Affie x GHASH aka Dank Sinatra)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 12, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> What happened to the 'bay also?...


I am sooooooo sad about BB i can shit a brick. Thats how you tell an OG.... they know about BB!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 12, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> You lost me at bruh....


Yeah say hello to a other South African lmfao...


----------



## hillbill (Aug 12, 2018)

Love that Monkey! I just now chopped 2 Sour Butter x G13HP at 63 days 10/14. Smelling a bit repulsive today but almost skunky too. Thick round buds 5hat are dense and heavy. Light fading and healthy all along. Strong Indica indications! Some trichs amber and a few clear/brown. Most all the rest are cloudy. Trichs are big headed. I have grown this before and like it well.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 12, 2018)

Mad Hamish said:


> Holy crap how are YOU buddy??!! Flower room is my dream run right now, all my own chucks, Bodhi and Gage keepers. Got some great help wirh selecting males so its gone pretty mental. Best one from B ran in pure form is OMG x GHASH, and the LA Affie x Dragons Blood F3... my divorce and subsequent bitch girl friend had me shut down for a while but back in the saddle!!!!
> 
> Here is the keeper of all keepers... (Ghost OG x Mendo Breath) (Gage) x (LA Affie x GHASH aka Dank Sinatra)
> 
> View attachment 4179730


That looks mighty fine sir, great work!!


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Aug 12, 2018)

After lurking for years my 1st post, appropriate to be in the Bodhi thread. I have been running Bodhi gear outdoors for the last 3 years. Beautiful stuff, there have been a few exceptional phenos. Here is my take on the strains I have ran:

Sunshine Daydream - Consistently excellent. I have loved all phenos, currently running some f3s

Gogi OG - My single all around favorite plant was a pheno of Gogi. Smelled & looked so awesome. While the rest of the pack was also very good, nothing like that one single plant. Wish I had cloned it.

Black Raspberry - Had a super frosty pheno that was gorgeous. The rest of the pack was pretty good.

Silver Lotus - only got one female, very sativa pheno.

Blueberry Hashplant - As far as bag appeal, this was the winner. Big dense buds, got everybody’s attention & smelled so sweet. That said I was a little disappointed in the high at first. Hash is my 1st love tho & this strain made some really nice hash, resiny. I have found the Bodhi’s strains produce some great males, I had a male from this one that was so pretty that I had to use it. Never seen a male that nice. Crossed with the SSDD this year, sure look nice.

Prayer Tower Indica - I had high hopes for this one, it was looking awesome but I nute burned them. Dang. They never really recovered. Same feed I had given all the rest but the Prayer Towers did not like it. That is one thing about Bodhi gear, the seem to be very sensitive to overfeeding.

Currently running More Cowbell along with some f3 & f4 SSDDs & Gogis.

Wish I had taken better pics at the time.


----------



## Rosinallday (Aug 12, 2018)

Kinky temple
 
Dank Sinatra. I was cleaning her out yesterday and got some amazing marshmellow og stemrubs. Already 10 days into flower another early one.
 
ssdd x bbhp pheno#2


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 12, 2018)

Those make my outdoor plants look tiny Haha nice work


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 12, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Kinky temple
> View attachment 4179871
> Dank Sinatra. I was cleaning her out yesterday and got some amazing marshmellow og stemrubs. Already 10 days into flower another early one.
> View attachment 4179878
> ...


those stalks, holy shit! so beefy


----------



## elkamino (Aug 12, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> What are the differences between your 6 and 10 week monkey? Anything noticeable other than the time? I heard of a 7 week monkey but 6 week! that is enough right there to drive a person to go pick up a pack or two.


Whatup Jesus? 

Those are both Space Monkeys but two different plants, both are fruity/menthol but becoming more gym socks-ish with cure... but in a good way lol. Keeps getting better really. 

Both were probably true 60ish day plants, I chopped the 6 wk girl because she had a few nanners, just like 4 of her sisters, and dint feel like dealing. The 10 weeker was done at 8 but was preggers with F2s so I let her go to ensure mature seeds. Despite the different harvest dates the Effects are surprisingly similar? I mean I smoke, Enjoy myself, share, and get high! If I’m tired I get sleepier, if I’m doing something fun I enjoy it more, if I’m doing something reluctantly we’ll at least I’m still high. But my cannabinoid receptors are clogged so...? 

But re the intersex. I only grow for myself so no big deal but others may be interested that I’m not pointing fingers. Dunno if it’s my conditions or the genetics but I’ve popped a couple hundred seeds since moving to AK and only seen a few sprout nanners. However I’m all organic, and have reused and amended my soil for 5 years, and I’m starting to see some deficiencies that don’t correct... perhaps too much vermicompost adding up? Dunno but not blaming anyone for the intersex.

For my F2s I had 2 dads and used em both. I had 4 potential ladies, all were Bred by my studs but 3 popped nanners and we’re axed so I only kept beans from the non-nanners girl, the one I took 10 weeks. I ate the rest of dem beans lol 

Space Monkey F2s from 10 week buds 
 
Not going to dump my soil entirely but will add it 50/50 to a new mix loosely based on Coots recipe, KIS Organics and BaS ingredients I have around. Worm farm is started but not yet producing.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 12, 2018)

This ss4 was grown in coco. Structure is the same but the buds look different. Still frosty though


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 12, 2018)

White Lotus


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Aug 12, 2018)

I am humbled by some of the photos in this thread. Some beautiful plants & shots. I need to work on my photo skills.

This is an f3, SSDD x Blueberry Hashplant X Gogi from last year. I have a few of its seeds going now.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 12, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Whatup Jesus?
> 
> Those are both Space Monkeys but two different plants, both are fruity/menthol but becoming more gym socks-ish with cure... but in a good way lol. Keeps getting better really.
> 
> ...


wowie that looks good! I see, i thought you had found a 6 week finisher. Its interesting to read what you say about the similarities in the plant harvested almost a month apart. I may have to cut a few branches younger and try. hah at the gym sock smell, I know what you mean. I have an Ass thats going that way, smells like buttery pastry sweaty socks, with a hint of lemon and skunk fuel. 

edit: I had a wookie throw some nanners too. It was one in the smallest pot and flowered a week early. they all smash under my fingers easily so I dont think their viable as "bagseed" anyways. I just pickd out what I saw when trimming so w/e. it still smells amazing.


----------



## SirChocolopousRex (Aug 12, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Has anyone here grown the time bandit. I had 1 goin that was very promising around the time I had safety issues and shut down


I’m growing it currently (sun grow). I popped half a pack, killed three because of a heat mishap. Out of the three I had left two were female. One is tall and fast growing (Stretched in flower maybe 1.5x), the other is short and slow growing (Almost zero stretch in flower). Both seem to have about the same yield. The short one is more disease resistant. Both are easy to grow and aren’t too sensitive to nutrition levels high or low, but the short one is even less sensitive than the tall one. I cloned both in flower (monster crop) and every clone rooted extremely well which is rare for that method. The smaller slower growing pheno took longer to root. Both have very similar nugs, dense and most of the frost is on the nugs themselves. The smell is hard for me to describe: It’s like coffee, chocolate, and incense. I’ve been in flower for about 5 weeks so no report on effects yet.

I will try to get pictures for you. Any information I left out that you are interested in?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 12, 2018)

SirChocolopousRex said:


> I’m growing it currently (sun grow). I popped half a pack, killed three because of a heat mishap. Out of the three I had left two were female. One is tall and fast growing (Stretched in flower maybe 1.5x), the other is short and slow growing (Almost zero stretch in flower). Both seem to have about the same yield. The short one is more disease resistant. Both are easy to grow and aren’t too sensitive to nutrition levels high or low, but the short one is even less sensitive than the tall one. I cloned both in flower (monster crop) and every clone rooted extremely well which is rare for that method. The smaller slower growing pheno took longer to root. Both have very similar nugs, dense and most of the frost is on the nugs themselves. The smell is hard for me to describe: It’s like coffee, chocolate, and incense. I’ve been in flower for about 5 weeks so no report on effects yet.
> 
> I will try to get pictures for you. Any information I left out that you are interested in?


Greatly appreciate the info!! Wish I could work it in sum time soon but that's just wishful thinking


----------



## brockt (Aug 12, 2018)

Hey all, after some feedback regarding the effects of SS4 vs SSDD? Much of a difference?


----------



## Schmarmpit (Aug 12, 2018)

Mendo purps (in purple box) and apollo 11 wookie 15 testers, week 1 flower. Very obvious structure differences between the two.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 12, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> Mendo purps (in purple box) and apollo 11 wookie 15 testers, week 1 flower. Very obvious structure differences between the two.


Looks great lots of sativa influences. Curious about the mendo purps too


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 12, 2018)

Soar. Had a feeding mishap so they were underfed for a couple weeks but we’re back on track now


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 12, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4180101 View attachment 4180102 View attachment 4180106 Soar. Had a feeding mishap so they were underfed for a couple weeks but we’re back on track now


Youve come a long way champ.. u should b proud of yourself


----------



## bobqp (Aug 13, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4180101 View attachment 4180102 View attachment 4180106 Soar. Had a feeding mishap so they were underfed for a couple weeks but we’re back on track now


Fuck yeah looking good.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Aug 13, 2018)

Love the look of SOAR, looks sativa dom with the stretch in your pics RBJF. 

Did anyone make BBHP F2s?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 13, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Love the look of SOAR, looks sativa dom with the stretch in your pics RBJF.
> 
> Did anyone make BBHP F2s?


Thanks, I’m really hoping it doesn’t go 14+ weeks lol



bobqp said:


> Fuck yeah looking good.


Thanks homie, gonna try and get some decent pics of the J1hp and haogssdd too. 


blowincherrypie said:


> Youve come a long way champ.. u should b proud of yourself


Psh I ain’t gone anywhere yet. I’m not even growing my own chucks


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Aug 13, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Thanks, I’m really hoping it doesn’t go 14+ weeks lol


How many weeks is it in the above pic?


----------



## jpdnkstr (Aug 13, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4180101 View attachment 4180102 View attachment 4180106 Soar. Had a feeding mishap so they were underfed for a couple weeks but we’re back on track now


Nice spears! They look great.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 13, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> How many weeks is it in the above pic?


Flipped on July 11th so that many days


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Aug 13, 2018)

ha ha, if they look that developed after 30 days, I highly doubt they'll get anywhere near 10 weeks. How many SOAR did you pop? Are they fairly uniform? How many days did you veg them? 

Thanks!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 13, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> ha ha, if they look that developed after 30 days, I highly doubt they'll get anywhere near 10 weeks. How many SOAR did you pop? Are they fairly uniform? How many days did you veg them?
> 
> Thanks!


Well from my research I’ve seen some people say Colombian red can go for a looooooong time. Hoping the afghani in it will speed her up a little. Oh well, I’m in no hurry, let’s see what she does! I popped 5, got 5 fems, took the best two. Vegged probably like 6 weeks


----------



## hillbill (Aug 13, 2018)

My Sour Butter x G13HP are drying in my dark closet and are getting stinkier by the minute. Some fuel or Chem but a very earthy presence is there and fresh ground black pepper. Eye watering!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 13, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My Sour Butter x G13HP are drying in my dark closet and are getting stinkier by the minute. Some fuel or Chem but a very earthy presence is there and fresh ground black pepper. Eye watering!


Holy bill you run lots of peoples gear. I’m looking for something with a strong up happy high with energy. Any recommendations? If it’s not Bodhi you could pm me. I just notice you in lots of threads, from peak to Bodhi. Thanks


----------



## thenasty1 (Aug 13, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My Sour Butter x G13HP are drying in my dark closet and are getting stinkier by the minute. Some fuel or Chem but a very earthy presence is there and fresh ground black pepper. Eye watering!


how long did you run them for?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 13, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Holy bill you run lots of peoples gear. I’m looking for something with a strong up happy high with energy. Any recommendations? If it’s not Bodhi you could pm me. I just notice you in lots of threads, from peak to Bodhi. Thanks


Space Monkey and Peak Sweet Skunk are nice that way. Vaping Monkey this moment. I am able to run different strains with perpetual methods and small plants. Made Monkey F2s and all have been similar in effects and cure to a very distinctive gold! Cedar smells and Lavender or English Leather.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 13, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> how long did you run them for?


63 days and chop when trichs say so.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 13, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Holy bill you run lots of peoples gear. I’m looking for something with a strong up happy high with energy. Any recommendations? If it’s not Bodhi you could pm me. I just notice you in lots of threads, from peak to Bodhi. Thanks


Not to but in, but first thing that comes to mind for "up happy with energy", is mendo purps- it's different than other purples- more like a sativa- I grew bcbd's a few years back, and it is a very euphoric, spine tingling, feel like you are hugging the super-happy tree, kind of high, with an upbeat, go out for adventures, attitude. Also, has like zero burn out- just a smooth and easy ride down leaving you with an almost rejuvenated and energized mind and body after. for me, it wasn't quite enough of a power-house, but a friend crossed it to a white widow, and the byproduct was in the top 5 strains I've ever had- wouldn't have thought it, but it was one of the few I would say was actually comparable to a true psychedelic. I think it would be a worthy venture to try and remix PU, and switch the blackberry out for mendo purps... maybe it would work, maybe not, but from what I've had, MP x WW is awesome... x chems should only be better. Sorry to get off Bodhi, just thought i'd put that out there... Anything with SSH should also be great. (side note, bcbd can be very unprofessional)


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 13, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Space Monkey and Peak Sweet Skunk are nice that way. Vaping Monkey this moment. I am able to run different strains with perpetual methods and small plants. Made Monkey F2s and all have been similar in effects and cure to a very distinctive gold! Cedar smells and Lavender or English Leather.


Nice man!! You make up in description what you can't post for pics! Is the monkey tasty? I've run peaks ss and ssxc99 but want something different. I'm going to order a few different lines before it goes legal here. Most company's will drop off because of the hoops they will have to jump through. I want something euphoric and tasty. Well we are going to order a bunch of lines between 6 of us. Have you run many bohdi or karma?


----------



## bobqp (Aug 13, 2018)

Little skylotus male 12/12 from seed outdoors in winter will pollinate 2 ghost train haze 1 bottom flowers with it to hopefully create a nice outdoor strain.


----------



## khaoohs (Aug 13, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4180101 View attachment 4180102 View attachment 4180106 Soar. Had a feeding mishap so they were underfed for a couple weeks but we’re back on track now


What size pots? How tall would you say there are?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 13, 2018)

Do they still sell the white sunshine anymore


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 13, 2018)

SFnone said:


> dude, what are you talking about? he selects primo plants, and crosses them with other selected primo plants... as well as honing in on specific traits and making the strains as good as can be... and pretty much everything he does CAN AND IS fire. what do you mean by "actually breeding"? Bodhi is constantly and consistently at the top of the top, and is just as good, if not better than any of the other "breeders" out there. He also gives out testers, and requests that they are not used to breed with until they are refined, as to not let any sub-par plants get out. Again, what are you talking about?


what? half of this post is complete non sense, honing in on specific traits? huh no he crosses his male to all the females he has then releases them months later when they are lightly tested, and by other people, which never helps. he doesn't breed dude, he is a chucker, not a bad one but a chucker, I don't see him do much breeding...
you said he, gives out testers, and requests that they are not to be bred with until they are refined? what does this even mean??? maybe bodhi can follow your advice and not let out every cross just cause, also would be nice to see more worked lines, cause from what i seen there was too much average for me personally, so how much bodhi have you actually went through vs just some posts you have read? huh.. and how many other breeders have you tried at least 30-40 seeds of?




elkamino said:


> 10 week Space Monkey
> View attachment 4179428


space monkey was one of the better ones I tried, very pungent and great high that I remember, it smelt like pure lavender just not my type of smell ​


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 13, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> what? half of this post is complete non sense, honing in on specific traits? huh no he crosses his male to all the females he has then releases them months later when they are lightly tested, and by other people, which never helps. he doesn't breed dude, he is a chucker, not a bad one but a chucker, I don't see him do much breeding...
> you said he, gives out testers, and requests that they are not to be bred with until they are refined? what does this even mean??? maybe bodhi can follow your advice and not let out every cross just cause, also would be nice to see more worked lines, cause from what i seen there was too much average for me personally, so how much bodhi have you actually went through vs just some posts you have read? huh.. and how many other breeders have you tried at least 30-40 seeds of?


Many of his females are worked from his lines.

Many different goji phenos he's worked. Same with the wookie. If you don't like bodhi, more power to ya.... But you might be in the wrong place.

No need to be a jerk, and most people here aren't going to agree with you. You're basically masturbating in public. Have fun


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 13, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> what? half of this post is complete non sense, honing in on specific traits? huh no he crosses his male to all the females he has then releases them months later when they are lightly tested, and by other people, which never helps. he doesn't breed dude, he is a chucker, not a bad one but a chucker, I don't see him do much breeding...
> you said he, gives out testers, and requests that they are not to be bred with until they are refined? what does this even mean??? maybe bodhi can follow your advice and not let out every cross just cause, also would be nice to see more worked lines, cause from what i seen there was too much average for me personally, so how much bodhi have you actually went through vs just some posts you have read? huh.. and how many other breeders have you tried at least 30-40 seeds of?


Fucking ignore this guy. In another thread he shit on Bodhi and then suggested “breeders” like Compound, Green Team, Secret Society, Honest Genetics, and Cult Classic were better. Basically a bunch of newbie hype breeders or breeders with no or mediocre reputations. Oh yeah, and he shit on Granola Funk for just being another cookies cross, when half of the breeders he listed ONLY make cookie crosses.


----------



## Grower899 (Aug 13, 2018)

What's up guys. Little bit I've got going on right now. 

Was away on vacation for 4 days and had to rely on family to keep them up. Went up to 36 hours with no water. Then water right before lights out and then at lights on the next day. Was a mess. Glad to be back home, I hate vacations.

Lucky wookie 

 

Hashplant 1

 

Dla 7

 

Dream Beaver

 

My poor Ssdd  he needs to be watered 2x a day and I can only do it 3 days a week. And not being able to this weekend really hurt him. Itll pull through just not what it could been.


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 13, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> and most people here aren't going to agree with you.


I appreciate the message, but also you have to see it from my POV, I don't expect most people to be agreeing with me and knew this would happen but what am I going to say? lie about my experience, I don't get it, I thought this is what the forum is for, feel like im on gage green's site all over again, buying into hype with bad comments not allowed, at least bodhi has some good stuff and is well priced hah,, I don't believe this is what RIU is about, so I apologise if you think im being negative or false


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 13, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> I appreciate the message, but also you have to see it from my POV, I don't expect most people to be agreeing with me and knew this would happen but what am I going to say? lie about my experience, I don't get it, I thought this is what the forum is for, feel like im on gage green's site all over again, buying into hype with bad comments not allowed, at least bodhi has some good stuff and is well priced hah,, I don't believe this is what RIU is about, so I apologise if you think im being negative or false


We get it. You don’t like Bodhi. That’s fine. But pretty much every other person in this thread does. He’s one of the only ethical breeders around today. Despite not using hype strains and not breeding for popularity, I constantly see his stuff being sold in dispensaries, his clones being sold and traded, and his genetics regularly being used by other breeders. For someone that does zero advertising, and never posts bud porn on IG to achieve this level of popularity, he’s clearly doing something right. 

You don’t like his stuff. That’s fine. But every time you continue to point out why you don’t like his stuff, it just makes it you look like an defiant child that just wants to argue.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 13, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> I appreciate the message, but also you have to see it from my POV, I don't expect most people to be agreeing with me and knew this would happen but what am I going to say? lie about my experience, I don't get it, I thought this is what the forum is for, feel like im on gage green's site all over again, buying into hype with bad comments not allowed, at least bodhi has some good stuff and is well priced hah,, I don't believe this is what RIU is about, so I apologise if you think im being negative or false


We all have opinions. And when based on experience they tend to vary. Saying Bodhi doesn't test, and chucks everything he has while releasing it all is a bold faced lie.

I can understand how one could end up with that misunderstanding, but that's what it is. Its not fact and it doesn't reflect the work that bodhi and the community does together to test and release quality crosses.

I have multiple crosses from b man with that goji worked to f3 plus.

We all welcome reports on crosses you didn't like. We enjoy pics and sharing experiences. But you crossed the line when you assumed your opinion was a fact and that bodhi was a glorified chucker.

You can share a negative experience without being a jerk and bashing the man this thread is dedicated to.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 13, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> We all have opinions. And when based on experience they tend to vary. Saying Bodhi doesn't test, and chucks everything he has while releasing it all is a bold faced lie.
> 
> I can understand how one could end up with that misunderstanding, but that's what it is. Its not fact and it doesn't reflect the work that bodhi and the community does together to test and release quality crosses.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Bodhi tests more than any other breeder, and personally pops more seeds than almost anyone. For every strain he releases, there’s probably a half dozen that don’t make the cut, or just get released as freebies.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 13, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Yeah, Bodhi tests more than any other breeder, and personally pops more seeds than almost anyone. For every strain he releases, there’s probably a half dozen that don’t make the cut, or just get released as freebies.


I've been running one of his freebies a couple years now. Even his unreleased crosses can be fire. Just didn't make b man's cut. Or didn't get enough data from testers. 

My legends og x snow lotus is fire


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 13, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> .


I think there is a lot of fire my dude, I just really think you have to search more/get lucky, i mean you canty deny the lineage in some of these genes.
imho I havnt been sold on his males, and ive tried many different males from a lot of breeders, just my experience  And it does seem when I see something dank myself or from others its most the same old same old.... chem, OG, cookies etc....im excited for all his nerika work tho, that is gods work  im very fond of him as a person
Also I don't think im being a jerk more so than im triggering some loyal people, it is what it is, I just wish someone had told me this before I fell for the hype and got a lot of bodhi to try when he hasn't give me the best/most consistent results...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 13, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> I think there is a lot of fire my dude, I just really think you have to search more/get lucky, i mean you canty deny the lineage in some of these genes.
> imho I havnt been sold on his males, and ive tried many different males from a lot of breeders, just my experience  And it does seem when I see something dank myself or from others its most the same old same old.... chem, OG, cookies etc....im excited for all his nerika work tho, that is gods work  im very fond of him as a person
> Also I don't think im being a jerk more so than im triggering some loyal people, it is what it is, I just wish someone had told me this before I fell for the hype and got a lot of bodhi to try when he hasn't give me the best/most consistent results...


This guy again.. Mr. No Taste/Smell.. gtfoh

Put some packs up at least.. show us what you're working with big guy!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 13, 2018)

J1hp  haogssdd. 

Sorry for bad pics. Zoom In for the pre frost!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 13, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Little skylotus male 12/12 from seed outdoors in winter will pollinate 2 ghost train haze 1 bottom flowers with it to hopefully create a nice outdoor strain. View attachment 4180484


Is this version 1 or 2?


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 13, 2018)

Whatsup everyone I used to be here on riu I’ve come back but lost old password ima a bodhi head here’s few shots of some east coast outdoor first one is lucky8x Wookiee outside my only ladie but shes pumping out trichs


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 13, 2018)

My favorite last few years this beastly cherry sunshine amazing cross haven’t had a bad pheno this one is floral undertones and fuely I’m loving bs work per usual


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 13, 2018)

Couple other ladies here some strayfox/bodhi heaters


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 13, 2018)

Another of the lucky wookie8


----------



## N.R.G. (Aug 13, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> what? half of this post is complete non sense, honing in on specific traits? huh no he crosses his male to all the females he has then releases them months later when they are lightly tested, and by other people, which never helps. he doesn't breed dude, he is a chucker, not a bad one but a chucker, I don't see him do much breeding...
> you said he, gives out testers, and requests that they are not to be bred with until they are refined? what does this even mean??? maybe bodhi can follow your advice and not let out every cross just cause, also would be nice to see more worked lines, cause from what i seen there was too much average for me personally, so how much bodhi have you actually went through vs just some posts you have read? huh.. and how many other breeders have you tried at least 30-40 seeds of?
> 
> 
> ...


He's so average that other breeders are now successful using almost strictly his genetics. Ask his peers about his quality of work. Forget the customers, ask other breeders. You won't find one established breeder that will agree with you. They all know he is one of the very best in the business. 

As far as him actually working lines, do some research and when you're done you can remove that foot from your mouth.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 13, 2018)

Bout to run some indoor these are just a few I haven’t got to any suggestions ?


----------



## bobqp (Aug 13, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Is this version 1 or 2?


Version 2 Skywalker og x snow lotus


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 13, 2018)

SFnone said:


> Not to but in, but first thing that comes to mind for "up happy with energy", is mendo purps- it's different than other purples- more like a sativa- I grew bcbd's a few years back, and it is a very euphoric, spine tingling, feel like you are hugging the super-happy tree, kind of high, with an upbeat, go out for adventures, attitude. Also, has like zero burn out- just a smooth and easy ride down leaving you with an almost rejuvenated and energized mind and body after. for me, it wasn't quite enough of a power-house, but a friend crossed it to a white widow, and the byproduct was in the top 5 strains I've ever had- wouldn't have thought it, but it was one of the few I would say was actually comparable to a true psychedelic. I think it would be a worthy venture to try and remix PU, and switch the blackberry out for mendo purps... maybe it would work, maybe not, but from what I've had, MP x WW is awesome... x chems should only be better. Sorry to get off Bodhi, just thought i'd put that out there... Anything with SSH should also be great. (side note, bcbd can be very unprofessional)


Don't mind anyone giving me ideas on what to run from their experiences. You guys get to run some great gear.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 13, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> Bout to run some indoor these are just a few I haven’t got to any suggestions ?


Prolly the testers


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 13, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Prolly the testers


I already popped half both all males on the jala and I out up pics of the one Wookiee charm ladie I got but she’s outdoor I did take a cut that is rooting in though


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 13, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> I already popped half both all males on the jala and I out up pics of the one Wookiee charm ladie I got but she’s outdoor I did take a cut that is rooting in though


Space is limited inside but I thought the same as I always pop testers right away in or out


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 13, 2018)

Thems sound like some heat.. if u get more fellas and got the space Im sure they would make sm mean chucks!


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 13, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Thems sound like some heat.. if u get more fellas and got the space Im sure they would make sm mean chucks!


You read my already made up mind haha but I’m gonna do an outdoor chuck on a few small late started single cola plants the best structured male is gonna hit a daywrecker dieSel and the strayfox tk x ninja turtles


----------



## brockt (Aug 13, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Version 2 Skywalker og x snow lotus


my pack just came today, stoked!


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 13, 2018)

The lucky Wookiee is to nice to pollinate but it would be cool to have the sensi star shine through. ....drooling


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 13, 2018)

Goodnight to all the fellow bodhiheads....keep it chronic


----------



## lukio (Aug 14, 2018)

quite a bit of bodhi in here, including a tri stemmy leafy thingy Black Raspberry (bottom right)

5 Silver Mountain
6 Cobra Lips
6 Black Raspberry
 
hopefully the space monkey root and ill have 6 or so of those too

and some non Bodhi gear including Brandy Wine and Road Dawg


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 14, 2018)

lukio said:


> quite a bit of bodhi in here, including a tri stemmy leafy thingy Black Raspberry (bottom right)
> 
> 5 Silver Mountain
> 6 Cobra Lips
> ...


Looking good, gonna have to pay attention to your Brandy Wine (in the DVG thread of course, hah!) I grew out some Bay 11 last year, old stock. I heard that it was mostly made by DVG before him and Ken estes split up, and i am still running it today its that tasty. If the Brandy Wine is even better, then damn, maybe I just need to get some.


----------



## bobqp (Aug 14, 2018)

brockt said:


> my pack just came today, stoked!


It seems most people prefer the 2nd version. .happy growing matey.


----------



## bobqp (Aug 14, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> What's up guys. Little bit I've got going on right now.
> 
> Was away on vacation for 4 days and had to rely on family to keep them up. Went up to 36 hours with no water. Then water right before lights out and then at lights on the next day. Was a mess. Glad to be back home, I hate vacations.
> 
> ...


Loving the plants. Great job.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 14, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Don't mind anyone giving me ideas on what to run from their experiences. You guys get to run some great gear.


 I love inexperienced ppl that hate on a breeder because they suck at growing everything I grow comes out top notch this is a pw x ssdd a fellow riu gave me seeds of comes out fire everything bodhi I run


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 14, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> I love inexperienced ppl that hate on a breeder because they suck at growing everything I grow comes out top notch this is a pw x ssdd a fellow riu gave me seeds of comes out fire everything bodhi I run


Sorry to reply to your thread I was hinting toward haters not you sir


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 14, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> Bout to run some indoor these are just a few I haven’t got to any suggestions ?


lucky charms f2's...


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 14, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> lucky charms f2's...


Thank you sir I love it it’s the marshmallow pheno to


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 14, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> Thank you sir I love it it’s the marshmallow pheno to


ive got lucky wookie #8 to compare to it. dry trim & 30 cure coming up soon...


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 14, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> Thank you sir I love it it’s the marshmallow pheno to


Well the marshmallow pheno was hit w p1 gifted to me from this thread a nice lady a year ago I popped one single bean when I got them from her and it was a fem and it was very marshmallows like


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 14, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> ive got lucky wookie #8 to compare to it. dry trim & 30 cure coming up soon...


Wonderful I am going to run it inside as well right up the street my best growing buddies like fam to me had taken a cut the trich production is insane for so early can’t wait to see it run in current culture rdwc


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 14, 2018)

Purple sunshine (purple diesel x ssdd) happy day to you all fam the terp smell is intoxicating think it’s a winner


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 14, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> Purple sunshine (purple diesel x ssdd) happy day to you all fam the terp smell is intoxicating think it’s a winner


I can not take credit this was selected and cultivated from my best friend in hydro current culture


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 14, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> I love inexperienced ppl that hate on a breeder because they suck at growing everything I grow comes out top notch this is a pw x ssdd a fellow riu gave me seeds of comes out fire everything bodhi I run


. Hope you weren’t referring to me. Nice looking nug.


----------



## lukio (Aug 14, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Looking good, gonna have to pay attention to your Brandy Wine (in the DVG thread of course, hah!) I grew out some Bay 11 last year, old stock. I heard that it was mostly made by DVG before him and Ken estes split up, and i am still running it today its that tasty. If the Brandy Wine is even better, then damn, maybe I just need to get some.


yo! cheers dude. yeah looking forward to the Brandy Wine. heard mixed reports on the breeder but whatever i'll give him a crack! started a new diary here https://www.rollitup.org/t/lukios-secret-garden-pt-ii.973835/ or ill try and remember to pop by the DVG thread. nice one!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 14, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Version 2 Skywalker og x snow lotus


Wow your's is really indica dom. I posted some pix of mine somewhere in this thread. Good shit.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 14, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> . Hope you weren’t referring to me. Nice looking nug.


No sir sativa In mind guy not you sorry for quotient that reply I was stoned haha


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 14, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> What's up guys. Little bit I've got going on right now.
> 
> Was away on vacation for 4 days and had to rely on family to keep them up. Went up to 36 hours with no water. Then water right before lights out and then at lights on the next day. Was a mess. Glad to be back home, I hate vacations.
> 
> ...


I am loving the lucky wookie8 how are the terps if you could describe the finished product


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 14, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> No sir sativa In mind guy not you sorry for quotient that reply I was stoned haha


. That’s ok. No offence taken.


----------



## JdDurango (Aug 14, 2018)

Tstat said:


> LSV is my backup, Cloud EVO is my go-to unit. I’m also enjoying the Pax 3 with the app. I’m a long time FC poster as well and have tried MANY vapes. So, if you are also a glass freak, the EVO is pretty much perfect.
> 
> So, we are in a heat wave, gonna be 98 today! But with my new COB setup, my room stays under 80 and the Bodhi girls are loving it!


Older vape discussion but I"m almost caught up! EVO paired with a simple glass bubbler is my daily driver too while at home. I love it. Mighty for outside the house. Glass is cheap on Dh Gate. I was always a bong guy and never thought I'd vape 100%. Now if I take a bong or joint rip it tastes like an ashtray. I can tell a significant different in how much clear my lungs are vaping.


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 14, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> He's so average that other breeders are now successful using almost strictly his genetics. Ask his peers about his quality of work. Forget the customers, ask other breeders. You won't find one established breeder that will agree with you. They all know he is one of the very best in the business.
> 
> As far as him actually working lines, do some research and when you're done you can remove that foot from your mouth.


hey don't forget I have tried his work myself....
I would be more surprised if after all these many, many thousands of seeds he released if no one used his work, now that would be strange....
You need to remember I, as well as you will hear many other breeders quote bodhi that have NEVER run his work or run very little, that is because of threads like these, its is easy for another breeder to 'default' to a common answer like bodhi when asked about other breeders.
There is lots of good examples of this, a bunch of Pot Cast guests showcase this to, I mean i would talk about bodhi to if I didn't run much other gear cause from the evidence bodhi has good work (I just have preferred other breeders such as karma by far) 
a lot of other breeders don't run much other gear, that is pretty common... bodhi is well established and has a very loyal following, so im not surprised I hear some other breeder talk about him, again after putting out THAT many seeds it would be criminal to not have some keepers..
You are very wrong when you state that I wont find one breeder agree with me, all my fav work has nothing to do with bodhi... I see him work lines little, I have a few of his goji projects, which I am more excited about as more selection can be great but they are on the back burner atm...


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 14, 2018)

JdDurango said:


> Older vape discussion but I"m almost caught up! EVO paired with a simple glass bubbler is my daily driver too while at home. I love it. Mighty for outside the house. Glass is cheap on Dh Gate. I was always a bong guy and never thought I'd vape 100%. Now if I take a bong or joint rip it tastes like an ashtray. I can tell a significant different in how much clear my lungs are vaping.


yes a good vape will make it hard to look back but that's the problem finding a good one, volcano is too harsh and dry and stale, evo personally for me is just too small a bowl for flower, its very good for concetrates to though, evo doesn't really work with flower for me, too small.
De-verdamper has always done me well, possibly the best purchase I have ever made, hands down destroys any one flower vape I have tried, only downsides people report are that its almost too much of a desktop unit, its too large, fragile and you have to pack large bowls to get a good hit, it is a bit on the airy side if you don't pack a good size bowl, but the flavour is great and It actually replicates a bong! I feel you on the dirty taste, its ill hahah
I seriously recommend every try a vape if they can, its so much better than smoking imho...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 14, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> hey don't forget I have tried his work myself....
> I would be more surprised if after all these many, many thousands of seeds he released if no one used his work, now that would be strange....
> You need to remember I, as well as you will hear many other breeders quote bodhi that have NEVER run his work or run very little, that is because of threads like these, its is easy for another breeder to 'default' to a common answer like bodhi when asked about other breeders.
> There is lots of good examples of this, a bunch of Pot Cast guests showcase this to, I mean i would talk about bodhi to if I didn't run much other gear cause from the evidence bodhi has good work (I just have preferred other breeders such as karma by far)
> ...


You're getting to be annoying bruh.. Post a couple pics or something and stfu


----------



## elkamino (Aug 14, 2018)

Did some one say Granola Funk
 
Apartment-Grown 2016 under 600w HPS


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 14, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Did some one say Granola Funk
> View attachment 4181005
> Apartment-Grown 2016 under 600w HPS


yup, looks like some bland, untested pollen chuck to me! jk. 

seriously nice work, do you remember much about the nose/taste?


----------



## Grower899 (Aug 14, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> I am loving the lucky wookie8 how are the terps if you could describe the finished product


Plant 1 is chopped and dry. Smells earthy, insence, soap, and spice. Tastes pretty earthy with an insency backend, this is just dry and smoke no jar yet, so taste may change slightly, but I doubt much. Really nice high, feels like I'm floating on the couch. Pretty talkative and giggly. Euphoric. Super smooth too.

 

Plant 2 (pictured yesterday) smells like sweet cream with a funky back end. Now that plant 2 is fattening up i think ima keep it around over the other. Better structure, and smell imo. Guess ot comes down to the high really. Gonna run it once more at least though.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 14, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> what? half of this post is complete non sense, honing in on specific traits? huh no he crosses his male to all the females he has then releases them months later when they are lightly tested, and by other people, which never helps. he doesn't breed dude, he is a chucker, not a bad one but a chucker, I don't see him do much breeding...
> you said he, gives out testers, and requests that they are not to be bred with until they are refined? what does this even mean??? maybe bodhi can follow your advice and not let out every cross just cause, also would be nice to see more worked lines, cause from what i seen there was too much average for me personally, so how much bodhi have you actually went through vs just some posts you have read? huh.. and how many other breeders have you tried at least 30-40 seeds of?
> 
> 
> ...


it is apparent you really don't understand what "breeding" is. plants all have differing traits and phenos. some are more desirable than others. Bodhi works and tests many different plants of the same strain in order to find the best representation of that specific plant, then works out the riffraff- that is why you see a "15" in "Wookie 15"- it is the plant that won over others, say "10" or "11". That is also why there are so many clones. They are the variations of a certain strain that beat out just the standard of the same strain. Another example is the strain "Mob Boss"- for the most part, it is a clear headed, semi weak, strain. However there is a pheno that is knock you out strong. If one wanted to "hone in" on that specific trait, they would work with only those types of plants and phenos, cutting out any plants that don't fit into that mold. With testers, some can have hermaphrodic tendencies, or mutants or overall poor quality. To which, Bodhi would either carry the line into multiple generations, culling out mutants, etc, until the genetic make-up is only that of the winning plants, then use those winners to breed with, or just rework the line altogether, by starting over, or mixing in other plants, as to fix the problems and have a winning line. Bodhi is an expert, which is why everything he does IS fire- because he knows how to get the best out of the plants, and leave out the mediocre. One more example on how one can "refine" a strain: i am currently growing Swami's NL/Haze- originally Gas worked the line into f4s, getting rid of the loser traits, and offered seeds in two different types- by only breeding the indicas with the indicas, and the sativas with the sativas, he sold either indica or sativa dom seeds- later he just open pollinated them both, giving the customer the full spectrum, leaving it up to the grower to choose which to go with. these are basics of breeding... not just with cannabis, but all plants- if you don't get it, then you are either a total newb to gardening, or just an idiot. Not trying to attack you, but you are making a fool of yourself... you said yourself, you supposedly "have" some of his goji _projects_- just think about that for a minute.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 14, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> Plant 1 is chopped and dry. Smells earthy, insence, soap, and spice. Tastes pretty earthy with an insency backend, this is just dry and smoke no jar yet, so taste may change slightly, but I doubt much. Really nice high, feels like I'm floating on the couch. Pretty talkative and giggly. Euphoric. Super smooth too.
> 
> View attachment 4181019
> 
> Plant 2 (pictured yesterday) smells like sweet cream with a funky back end. Now that plant 2 is fattening up i think ima keep it around over the other. Better structure, and smell imo. Guess ot comes down to the high really. Gonna run it once more at least though.


The one that is in flower currently I know it’s early but I really getting creamy marshmallow for sure w fruit undertones but it could totally change I’m digging it I only have one pheno she started a little late but she’s not growing as big as most of my crop but she trained nicely I’m having a bit of. Yellowing prob on lowers only bc the weather this is her


----------



## Chef420 (Aug 14, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> The one that is in flower currently I know it’s early but I really getting creamy marshmallow for sure w fruit undertones but it could totally change I’m digging it I only have one pheno she started a little late but she’s not growing as big as most of my crop but she trained nicely I’m having a bit of. Yellowing prob on lowers only bc the weather this is her


Pretty plant. Very sativa looking.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 14, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> Pretty plant. Very sativa looking.


For sure thank you I love that sativa but hope she’s done by mid oct latest I think maybe first week oct finish only time will tell


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 14, 2018)

JdDurango said:


> Older vape discussion but I"m almost caught up! EVO paired with a simple glass bubbler is my daily driver too while at home. I love it. Mighty for outside the house. Glass is cheap on Dh Gate. I was always a bong guy and never thought I'd vape 100%. Now if I take a bong or joint rip it tastes like an ashtray. I can tell a significant different in how much clear my lungs are vaping.


COBs' have been my savior during the summer months. Since I built/installed those units and got rid of the hids...my overall highest temp is in the 80s, with no loss in yields... as for vapes, I stand behind my Crafty for travel, and Volcano for home...


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 14, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> You're getting to be annoying bruh.. Post a couple pics or something and stfu


I hear ya 'cherrypie.This fucking guy must have no life...he has started to fill my inbox with his rants...must be a Cali Connection lifer....


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 14, 2018)

On a side note, one of the malawi x artifact 1 x 88g13hp seedlings must be sensitive, already showing sex while in veg...glad they came with a disclaimer "untested" and with a hoodie


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 14, 2018)

Has anyone grown silver sunshine yet? I was gonna order some silver mountain but silver sunshine sounds more awesome.


----------



## N.R.G. (Aug 14, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> hey don't forget I have tried his work myself....


I'm sorry but I have a hard time believing this.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 14, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> On a side note, one of the malawi x artifact 1 x 88g13hp seedlings must be sensitive, already showing sex while in veg...glad they came with a disclaimer "untested" and with a hoodie


Is it from GLG? I’ve heard about this Bodhi shirts and stuff, but never where to get them, other than sometimes from GLG. How old is the seedling?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 14, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Is it from GLG? I’ve heard about this Bodhi shirts and stuff, but never where to get them, other than sometimes from GLG. How old is the seedling?


It was a special order only obtained by purchasing a hoodie from their Etsy clothing shop. As far as I know bodhi's wife or someone in her circle runs it.


----------



## JdDurango (Aug 14, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> COBs' have been my savior during the summer months. Since I built/installed those units and got rid of the hids...my overall highest temp is in the 80s, with no loss in yields... as for vapes, I stand behind my Crafty for travel, and Volcano for home...


Roger that on COBs. I just love em. The Veros save my bacon in the summer. Volcano is good, I just don't like bags. I like the EVO because as a former bong guy I can pair a glass piece with it that feels like taking bong rips. I've had a Magic Flight box and hated that dinky ass thing. Had an Herbalizer. Never got used to the bags so I used the whip. Never liked that vape. Then I got the EVO and my search is over. Everyone smokes differently and enjoys different stuff. I wanna try the Sublimator mentioned earlier.


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 15, 2018)

Al Yamoni said:


> It was a special order only obtained by purchasing a hoodie from their Etsy clothing shop. As far as I know bodhi's wife or someone in her circle runs it.


Al is correct... was a limited time etsy hoodie... I have a few more @ a couple of weeks in veg....Rest look fine, just going to transplant and keep an eye on it...


----------



## Asterisk101 (Aug 15, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> On a side note, one of the malawi x artifact 1 x 88g13hp seedlings must be sensitive, already showing sex while in veg...glad they came with a disclaimer "untested" and with a hoodie


Keep us posted on these. V keen to hear how they go.


----------



## bobqp (Aug 15, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Wow your's is really indica dom. I posted some pix of mine somewhere in this thread. Good shit.


The female is 50 /50 indica looking. But the male is pure indica looking. Will reveg him and use him over my indica Dom josh dog og.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 15, 2018)

Damn! Two more testers are throwing big balls now. Looks like I’ll only have 2 fems of one and 3 of the other (I forgot which one was two). I found a bunch of males, but I culled some runts before sexing, maybe some of them were fems. Do many of you cull anything before you sex?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 15, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Damn! Two more testers are throwing big balls now. Looks like I’ll only have 2 fems of one and 3 of the other (I forgot which one was two). I found a bunch of males, but I culled some runts before sexing, maybe some of them were fems. Do many of you cull anything before you sex?


I will if it looks like shit early on. Mostly due to the fact I can't afford wasted space. Every once and a while I'll let a runt grow if I like it. I have had some good smoke come off of slow growing runts/mutant looking. Happy growing


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 15, 2018)

Can anyone here recommend any high yielding bodhi strains to me? I am thinking of making another order from James bean that I really can't afford...at all... But f### it it's bodhi right!

Happy growing


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 15, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Can anyone here recommend any high yielding bodhi strains to me? I am thinking of making another order from James bean that I really can't afford...at all... But f### it it's bodhi right!
> 
> Happy growing


All his hashplant crosses are a good place to start. Id suggest the mango hashplant. Probably going to be a monster. Haven't popped mine yet, but someone here has and was saying what beasts they were. If you can find the blueberry hashplant, get it... But mango is probably next best.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 15, 2018)

Goji x SSDD bagseed

not the best of pic's but shes doing great and putting out that frost


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 15, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> All his hashplant crosses are a good place to start. Id suggest the mango hashplant. Probably going to be a monster. Haven't popped mine yet, but someone here has and was saying what beasts they were. If you can find the blueberry hashplant, get it... But mango is probably next best.


My J1hp is getting to be a beast. Definitely my “biggest” plant as far as overall growth, and it’s putting out a lot of big, dense nugs. Not too leafy, so the whole plant gets a ton of light. Was pretty skeptical of it in veg but she’s really really proving herself now. Super stinky, extremely sticky and resinous. Yields look at least average+ but we will see. I wouldn’t be surprised to pull 4-5oz off of it.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 15, 2018)

Was this from gnome?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 15, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> All his hashplant crosses are a good place to start. Id suggest the mango hashplant. Probably going to be a monster. Haven't popped mine yet, but someone here has and was saying what beasts they were. If you can find the blueberry hashplant, get it... But mango is probably next best.


Well I took your suggestion and grabbed mango hashplant and silver mountin to swap it up a bit. Also opted for the j1 hashplant for freebies. Thanks a bunch! Happy growing


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 15, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well I took your suggestion and grabbed mango hashplant and silver mountin to swap it up a bit. Also opted for the j1 hashplant for freebies. Thanks a bunch! Happy growing


Keep us posted on your grow! I may have to bump my mango up in rotation.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 15, 2018)

Best 30$ I've spent n awhile. 
Wishing a had a mango, orange, grapefruit back. Can't beat rosin for terps. 
Donate your pucks to Al. Lol. Still have brownie nightmares


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 15, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Keep us posted on your grow! I may have to bump my mango up in rotation.


 If and when I ever move I will work on some pics. Have to keep this thread alive! In the meanwhile going to buy more gear I don't need.. like I always seem to do.. happy growing


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 15, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Best 30$ I've spent n awhile.
> Wishing a had a mango, orange, grapefruit back. Can't beat rosin for terps.
> Donate your pucks to Al. Lol. Still have brownie nightmares


do you put it in a vice or use clamps at all, or just natural human strength gets the job done ?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 15, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> do you put it in a vice or use clamps at all, or just natural human strength gets the job done ?


Also wondering the same thing??? Looks like the hair straightener method to me but maybe a weed branded one???
Happy growing


----------



## doniawon (Aug 15, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> do you put it in a vice or use clamps at all, or just natural human strength gets the job done ?


Bret farve "put er in the ole vice" lol

Using a c clamp rn, but the clacky triggert clamp is best.. this brand of press has a custom clamp ..roztek clamp avail aswell. Adds 500lbs of pressure I guess. 
Prob will grab that eventually. 
Can also stand on it. These don't break like the hair straighteners. Way heavier!


----------



## numberfour (Aug 15, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Was this from gnome?


Not sure if this was for me? 

No, its an accident from my yard a few years ago. Running 3 phenos in total and all quite different in structure, smell and bud formation.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 15, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Not sure if this was for me?
> 
> No, its an accident from my yard a few years ago. Running 3 phenos in total and all quite different in structure, smell and bud formation.


Was!. Riu bit slow on my crappy phone.. ty number4


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 15, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Bret farve "put er in the ole vice" lol
> 
> Using a c clamp rn, but the clacky triggert clamp is best.. this brand of press has a custom clamp ..roztek clamp avail aswell. Adds 500lbs of pressure I guess.
> Prob will grab that eventually.
> Can also stand on it. These don't break like the hair straighteners. Way heavier!


$30 ? you just sold me, i'll be picking one up for the warden, she hasnt tried rosin yet


----------



## N.R.G. (Aug 15, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> bruh he chucks his males to like 40+ females then releases most of them, I appreciate what he does, but all of them cant be fire, some other breeders are actually breeding and doing a bit more work before they release stuff or at least releasing less of there chucks/the better ones, most others are between $70-$130 to so not too much more
> I got little smell/taste from bodhi some appy and a lot of SL work imho.. the pinequeen was amazing tho, really nice smells, very vigorous, quality high, but I attribute that to sonics work, I got black triangle, neroli 91 and pinball wizard im getting through now so I hope I find a nice one outta these...


You posted that you ran a lot of Bodhi and found a lot of average stuff. It had me a bit confused and I kept thinking about it because I've ran a lot of Bodhi the past 3 years or so and that just isn't even close to what I've seen and I've ran from all of his males. So I decide to dig around in your past posts... this is what you said just 5 months ago:

*Karma, exotix genetics, archive, dynasty, gooeybreeder, sincity, brothers grimm, dominion, compound, greenpoint, Bodhi are some of the best around, there quite a few great breeders/chuckers. but just as many average ones if your looking for resin quality, if you are the breeders I listed are very good.

Attitude, JamesBean, Seedsherenow, greatlakesgenetics, solseeds, are some great seedbanks to deal with, I also heavily recommend one of the breeders above they are killing it...

SativaInMind, Mar 7, 2018*

So you ran a bunch of average Bodhi between March and August? You haven't posted anything about a single Bodhi grow in that time. So I'd like to ask you why you're trolling Bodhi's page and lying about experiences you haven't had?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 15, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Damn! Two more testers are throwing big balls now. Looks like I’ll only have 2 fems of one and 3 of the other (I forgot which one was two). I found a bunch of males, but I culled some runts before sexing, maybe some of them were fems. Do many of you cull anything before you sex?


Pretty much never unless there is a plant that can't get with the program, like it's extra runty or something.


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 15, 2018)

Still wondering if anyone has grown silver sunshine. Ive only seen it at James bean. It must be pretty new.


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Aug 15, 2018)

July 3rd
August 15th
 

This is one black raspberry clone 6 weeks apart. Can't believe the vigorous growth on this one. The mother plant is an 8x8 tree and this one is 6x6. It's hard to show the size. Bodhi is the man. Grew chem Kesey last year which didn't yeild as good but was the strongest weed I've smoked in 10 years of toking.


----------



## Houstini (Aug 15, 2018)

Has anyone had issues with goji triggering early outdoor? I’m 45°N in Oregon and was full on in bloom June 15. Was on 18/6 before it went out mid may. Thankfully I was able to gift it to a patient that has more time than I do to finish with light dep. so happy it turned out so well, best thing that could happen for her! My mom has another pheno that also triggered early, it’s a hot mess of a reveg right now.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 15, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Best 30$ I've spent n awhile.
> Wishing a had a mango, orange, grapefruit back. Can't beat rosin for terps.
> Donate your pucks to Al. Lol. Still have brownie nightmares


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 15, 2018)

Chem D x SSDD 2nd run and still loving this one.

 
2 Cherry Sunshine just went into bloom a wk or so ago. I'll get some pics of those up soon.

Apollo 11 F4s outside right now, fat and preggo


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 15, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Best 30$ I've spent n awhile.
> Wishing a had a mango, orange, grapefruit back. Can't beat rosin for terps.
> Donate your pucks to Al. Lol. Still have brownie nightmares


I just barely ate a cookie


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 16, 2018)

JdDurango said:


> Roger that on COBs. I just love em. The Veros save my bacon in the summer. Volcano is good, I just don't like bags. I like the EVO because as a former bong guy I can pair a glass piece with it that feels like taking bong rips. I've had a Magic Flight box and hated that dinky ass thing. Had an Herbalizer. Never got used to the bags so I used the whip. Never liked that vape. Then I got the EVO and my search is over. Everyone smokes differently and enjoys different stuff. I wanna try the Sublimator mentioned earlier.


volcano is too harsh/dry/stale imho, do you use flower for the EVO or mostly concentrate?


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 16, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> So you ran a bunch of average Bodhi between March and August? You haven't posted anything about a single Bodhi grow in that time. So I'd like to ask you why you're trolling Bodhi's page and lying about experiences you haven't had?


tbf I wasn't going to type bodhi at that time but I did, similar with greenpoint, as I never actually tried em but thought there is enough good info out there on them so I listed them to, still possibly not the best idea.
i went through a lot of bodhi before that to and I wouldn't say ive been really disappointed just that Im not bothered with a lot of what I have seen, tbf SL x gave me far, far too many bland phenos, I have found some great stuff, mostly everything had great structure and yielded very well was easy growing and no bad herms, but im more looking just for headstash, so yield doesn't bother me if I don't believe the quality is up to par. I want strong smelling/tasting herb that has potency. ive still got a lot of his to go through so im sure see a keeper or two, maybe I was just looking for the wrong stuff for me personally, and possibly not as lucky, also I believe genetics can express differently in different environments. maybe SL x didn't like the environment they were sowed in..?


----------



## JdDurango (Aug 16, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> volcano is too harsh/dry/stale imho, do you use flower for the EVO or mostly concentrate?


Mostly flower but I definitely do use the nails and dab with it. I highly recommend the upgraded quartz nails....stronger and easier to clean.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Chem D x SSDD 2nd run and still loving this one.
> 
> View attachment 4181653
> 2 Cherry Sunshine just went into bloom a wk or so ago. I'll get some pics of those up soon.
> ...


Glad you posted this I’m doing a thorough hunt of the chem d and I have a pack of freebies if this Cham d x ssdd I got as love gift looks fire do you have the chem or ssdd leaner ? Any more info I’d love to know sir thanks it looks beautiful like the chem side came through on looks


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 16, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> I hear ya 'cherrypie.This fucking guy must have no life...he has started to fill my inbox with his rants...must be a Cali Connection lifer....


lol he did same shit to me complete loser bros I said save your sob story for someone who gives a fuck scuse the language no one is interested in his opinion


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 16, 2018)

Extremely hot in da lab-my girls all look like shit-cobra lips is doin the best in da heat


----------



## N.R.G. (Aug 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Chem D x SSDD 2nd run and still loving this one.
> 
> View attachment 4181653
> 2 Cherry Sunshine just went into bloom a wk or so ago. I'll get some pics of those up soon.
> ...


Nice, I have 2 packs of these to go through. I knew it would be fire esp. after the Sunshine 4 was so good.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Chem D x SSDD 2nd run and still loving this one.
> 
> View attachment 4181653
> 2 Cherry Sunshine just went into bloom a wk or so ago. I'll get some pics of those up soon.
> ...


I’ve grown the ch ssdd this third time now what a powerhouse very stable growing for a f1 I’ve only got two phenos both very similar one pheno stretches going into flower a lot more but Terp wise very similar


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 16, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> I’ve grown the ch ssdd this third time now what a powerhouse very stable growing for a f1 I’ve only got two phenos both very similar one pheno stretches going into flower a lot more but Terp wise very similar


This is outside but still phenomenal even outside the. Cherry sunshine is the beast in the middle she stacked so nice on the stretch excited


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 16, 2018)

Where the knf thread..?

Cheesecake anyone?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 16, 2018)

Al Yamoni said:


> Where the knf thread..?
> 
> Cheesecake anyone?
> 
> View attachment 4181807


Organic section


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

Al Yamoni said:


> Where the knf thread..?
> 
> Cheesecake anyone?
> 
> View attachment 4181807


U continue to amaze me with these things.
Hope your good butthead.. 
Nice frummunda cakes there Al.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 16, 2018)

doniawon said:


> U continue to amaze me with these things.
> Hope your good butthead..
> Nice frummunda cakes there Al.


What brand was that press buddy? 

$30 is well within my budget


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 16, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Nice, I have 2 packs of these to go through. I knew it would be fire esp. after the Sunshine 4 was so good.


I think you'll like it. I found this one from a half a pack.


CaptnChron1k said:


> Glad you posted this I’m doing a thorough hunt of the chem d and I have a pack of freebies if this Cham d x ssdd I got as love gift looks fire do you have the chem or ssdd leaner ? Any more info I’d love to know sir thanks it looks beautiful like the chem side came through on looks


I've been running 2 cuts of SSDD for a minute but I've never held the actual Chem D cut. 
I've grown out several crosses from Top Dawg and I'd have to say this one definitely leans towards the mother. The terps are all Chem D. Its got this halitosis rotting oniony skunky funk. It gets more and more pronounced toward harvest. 
Offensive but in a good way


----------



## macsnax (Aug 16, 2018)

Houstini said:


> Has anyone had issues with goji triggering early outdoor? I’m 45°N in Oregon and was full on in bloom June 15. Was on 18/6 before it went out mid may. Thankfully I was able to gift it to a patient that has more time than I do to finish with light dep. so happy it turned out so well, best thing that could happen for her! My mom has another pheno that also triggered early, it’s a hot mess of a reveg right now.


It sounds to me that anyone growing outdoors where the smoke is bad has started flowering early.


----------



## Rosinallday (Aug 16, 2018)

macsnax said:


> It sounds to me that anyone growing outdoors where the smoke is bad has started flowering early.


I'm right in the middle of all the smoke and can tell you that I have some that are deep in flower and some that haven't started. Seems on time most of them are just starting to flower now.


----------



## Rosinallday (Aug 16, 2018)

macsnax said:


> It sounds to me that anyone growing outdoors where the smoke is bad has started flowering early.


I'm right in the middle of all the smoke and can tell you that I have some that are deep in flower and some that haven't started. Seems on time most of them are just starting to flower now.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> What brand was that press buddy?
> 
> $30 is well within my budget


www.RozTekOfficial.com


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think you'll like it. I found this one from a half a pack.
> 
> I've been running 2 cuts of SSDD for a minute but I've never held the actual Chem D cut.
> I've grown out several crosses from Top Dawg and I'd have to say this one definitely leans towards the mother. The terps are all Chem D. Its got this halitosis rotting oniony skunky funk. It gets more and more pronounced toward harvest.
> Offensive but in a good way


Sounds amazing I’m in western ma and trying to track down the real cut of the original supposedly a friend might be able to keep on keeping on


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 16, 2018)

I actually need some advice it’s been muggy and hot but do I have a def here I’m losing a lot of foliage now she keeps yellowing I tried adjusting nutes and gave her calmag ? Any ideas ladies and gents ?


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 16, 2018)

Also having a bitch of a time drying my indoors rn I cant run ac full time


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 16, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> Sounds amazing I’m in western ma and trying to track down the real cut of the original supposedly a friend might be able to keep on keeping on


Shit you and I both brother. I just got cutfished... Apparently mine is a chem sis s1.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 16, 2018)

doniawon said:


> U continue to amaze me with these things.
> Hope your good butthead..
> Nice frummunda cakes there Al.


Dude lifes good, boys are great. Working towards hthi whole gardening thing to get easier... I miss the in-house days. Traveling to get my garden fix is fuggin whack.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 16, 2018)

Al Yamoni said:


> Shit you and I both brother. I just got cutfished... Apparently mine is a chem sis s1.


Kurwa mac’ thats The worst was it good cut still?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Aug 16, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> Kurwa mac’ thats The worst was it good cut still?


It's pretty good. Everything about the structure and variegation led me to believe it was the d but the buds are all wrong. She still stinks fiercely but the buds are small tight and frosted more that that of the d.

Potency is good but she isn't anything stellar specially since the goat is supposed to be#1 in that Dept.

Researching with the other guys that got it too it seems to be a chem sis s1 someone originally tried to pass on as a fake because they suck at life.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 16, 2018)

Al Yamoni said:


> It's pretty good. Everything about the structure and variegation led me to believe it was the d but the buds are all wrong. She still stinks fiercely but the buds are small tight and frosted more that that of the d.
> 
> Potency is good but she isn't anything stellar specially since the goat is supposed to be#1 in that Dept.
> 
> Researching with the other guys that got it too it seems to be a chem sis s1 someone originally tried to pass on as a fake because they suck at life.


why do ppl suck so bad..... man that would make me mad the real deal is stellar undeniably top notch


----------



## jpdnkstr (Aug 16, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> I actually need some advice it’s been muggy and hot but do I have a def here I’m losing a lot of foliage now she keeps yellowing I tried adjusting nutes and gave her calmag ? Any ideas ladies and gents ?


What the hell, I'll take a shot at this. it could be a phosphorus deficiency which could be caused by pH fluctuation in the root Zone or possible over-watering. Phosphorus deficiencies can also be caused by too much of another nutrient but what nutrient that is is not coming to mind right now, hopefully someone else will chime in as well.

Edit: it's highly unlikely that you don't have enough phosphorus in your feed. the most likely culprit would be a pH issue or too much of the other nutrient that I can't think of or possibly something to do with the humidity, you say it's very humid right now, it is where I am as well.


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 16, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> Also having a bitch of a time drying my indoors rn I cant run ac full time


Right! Too humid here for anything to dry within typical time frame...


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 16, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> I actually need some advice it’s been muggy and hot but do I have a def here I’m losing a lot of foliage now she keeps yellowing I tried adjusting nutes and gave her calmag ? Any ideas ladies and gents ?


I would feed it an all around fert and check the PH, seeing how you already added Calmag… weather hasn't affected my outdoors yet...


----------



## doniawon (Aug 16, 2018)

Fucking cutfished.. shit killed me.. who came up w that koma


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 16, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> What the hell, I'll take a shot at this. it could be a phosphorus deficiency which could be caused by pH fluctuation in the root Zone or possible over-watering. Phosphorus deficiencies can also be caused by too much of another nutrient but what nutrient that is is not coming to mind right now, hopefully someone else will chime in as well.
> 
> Edit: it's highly unlikely that you don't have enough phosphorus in your feed. the most likely culprit would be a pH issue or too much of the other nutrient that I can't think of or possibly something to do with the humidity, you say it's very humid right now, it is where I am as well.


That’s all I can think I’ve tried phos and cal mag had to be ph right?


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 16, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> I would feed it an all around fert and check the PH, seeing how you already added Calmag… weather hasn't affected my outdoors yet...


Thank you my local grow store manager suggested ph as well thanks for input appreciate it


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 16, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> I would feed it an all around fert and check the PH, seeing how you already added Calmag… weather hasn't affected my outdoors yet...


The thing is all of my plants in pots are same soil mix and there all loving it I’m confused maybe she’s just a stubborn girl


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 16, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> What the hell, I'll take a shot at this. it could be a phosphorus deficiency which could be caused by pH fluctuation in the root Zone or possible over-watering. Phosphorus deficiencies can also be caused by too much of another nutrient but what nutrient that is is not coming to mind right now, hopefully someone else will chime in as well.
> 
> Edit: it's highly unlikely that you don't have enough phosphorus in your feed. the most likely culprit would be a pH issue or too much of the other nutrient that I can't think of or possibly something to do with the humidity, you say it's very humid right now, it is where I am as well.


It’s def not from over feeding I only nute once a week and it has been a bit rainy these plants get dry every other day they are growing great I don’t get to water enough sometimes


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 16, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> It’s def not from over feeding I only nute once a week and it has been a bit rainy these plants get dry every other day they are growing great I don’t get to water enough sometimes


I think you are right with the ph is only thing I can think I know phos. And mag can be bad for each other I will check ph and go from there I post if it progresses


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 16, 2018)

JdDurango said:


> Mostly flower but I definitely do use the nails and dab with it. I highly recommend the upgraded quartz nails....stronger and easier to clean.


guess I need to try that, have you tried a quartz banger with low heat, (also using a certain card caps and some small glass marbles in the banger can really help) how would you compare the two? I find I have to pack 3-4 bowl to get high with flower...


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 16, 2018)

Its ssdd


CaptnChron1k said:


> I think you are right with the ph is only thing I can think I know phos. And mag can be bad for each other I will check ph and go from there I post if it progresses


If they're rootbound they might have salt buildup around the inside edges of the pot. I would flush with distilled water a couple times real good especially around the edges if that's the case.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Aug 16, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> I actually need some advice it’s been muggy and hot but do I have a def here I’m losing a lot of foliage now she keeps yellowing I tried adjusting nutes and gave her calmag ? Any ideas ladies and gents ?


Looks a bit like leaf septoria.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 17, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Looks a bit like leaf septoria.


It could be this^

It gets worse with rain too. Just in case, you might want to move that plant downwind from the rest.

When my plants got leaf spot septoria it looked like they had a phosphorus deficiency also along with the leaf spots and I should have had enough P in my soil. I amended it pretty high based off of soil test numbers. It's a sucky disease so hopefully that's not the case. You can pretty much stop it if you can keep the plant from getting wet though so if you can rig up some type of cover you should be fine assuming that's what it is


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Aug 17, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> It could be this^
> 
> It gets worse with rain too. Just in case, you might want to move that plant downwind from the rest.
> 
> When my plants got leaf spot septoria it looked like they had a phosphorus deficiency also along with the leaf spots and I should have had enough P in my soil. I amended it pretty high based off of soil test numbers. It's a sucky disease so hopefully that's not the case. You can pretty much stop it if you can keep the plant from getting wet though so if you can rig up some type of cover you should be fine assuming that's what it is


Plenty of Calcium and Silica really helps and foliar with liquid copper if need be.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 17, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> There’s a lot of confusion about the White. Both Triangle Kush and the White were popularized by Krome and Cornbread Ricky and came from Florida. Apparently the White also went by Triangle. They might share genetics given that they’re from the same area, but they’re not that similar. TK is a classic OG with that OG fuel dank smell and yields like an OG. A lot of people believe the classic OG cuts are all S1’s or S2’s of TK. The White has amazing bag appeal and yields much better, but is rather bland in the flavor and taste department.
> 
> I haven’t gotten to smoke any of the White yet, but I’ve tried a couple of crosses with the White and have been disappointed. I’m curious to see what people that have gotten their hands on Lucky Charms think of it, because so far, I’m not too enthusiastic on the White and it’s crosses.


man, Krome has this shit called Maconga on IG; Ultrabrite (white ultimate chem) X gmo/tkxskunk. Crazy great lookin plant, can't imagine what it smokes like.


----------



## GanjaSnake (Aug 17, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> All his hashplant crosses are a good place to start. Id suggest the mango hashplant. Probably going to be a monster. Haven't popped mine yet, but someone here has and was saying what beasts they were. If you can find the blueberry hashplant, get it... But mango is probably next best.


I've grown out the mango hashplant and it is indeed a beast, that said phenos are all over the place... Out of 5 I got 4 girls, all looked the same in veg but express very differently in flower. Terps are very unique and all phenos were quite potent.

With some work I think the MHP can become amazing, but as is it's all over the place. I kept a clone of one of the girls and hit her with some mighty mite pollen, only because thats what I had on hand. Should be interesting to see how that turns out... I made a bunch of F2's, so I'll be working her later too.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 17, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> Its ssdd
> 
> If they're rootbound they might have salt buildup around the inside edges of the pot. I would flush with distilled water a couple times real good especially around the edges if that's the case.


This is on the wookie cross not sunshine the sunshine is perfectly happy stacking like a beast could also be time to change water filter in the house I’m thinking my ph is low I am going to flush and then make sure my root ph is proper to absorb cal


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 17, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> It could be this^
> 
> It gets worse with rain too. Just in case, you might want to move that plant downwind from the rest.
> 
> When my plants got leaf spot septoria it looked like they had a phosphorus deficiency also along with the leaf spots and I should have had enough P in my soil. I amended it pretty high based off of soil test numbers. It's a sucky disease so hopefully that's not the case. You can pretty much stop it if you can keep the plant from getting wet though so if you can rig up some type of cover you should be fine assuming that's what it is


I might build greenhouse style canopy for the girls this is why outdoor is a gift from Mother Nature and indoor is better lol just strange I been doing this long time I never had a prob been lucky up untill this year


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 17, 2018)

A proper flush with phd water might be a good start


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Aug 17, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> A proper flush with phd water might be a good start


Won’t do anything to stop a fungal issue


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 17, 2018)

I


OzCocoLoco said:


> Won’t do anything to stop a fungal issue


do you think I have septoria here?


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 17, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Won’t do anything to stop a fungal issue


Jeez laweeze how could I over look that it makes sence been way to humid and rainy I looked up how to do my best to stop it if it was ph problem I would like think it would effect the whole plants growth thank you very much I think you nailed it


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Aug 17, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> I
> 
> do you think I have septoria here?


It looks very much like it from the pic and the weather description you gave. I’ve had it the last few years it’s controllable if you act on it


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 17, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> It looks very much like it from the pic and the weather description you gave. I’ve had it the last few years it’s controllable if you act on it


The thing is now that I looked deep it’s not just the one plant now I wonder if it spread to my others nothing is yellowing like the wookie but more brown circles on perfectly healthy leaves kurwa I hope this don’t ruin. The crop I rely on outdoor through winter to save money I can only do like 6 at a time inside


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 17, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> It looks very much like it from the pic and the weather description you gave. I’ve had it the last few years it’s controllable if you act on it


If the weather turns a little dryer you think that will help it says to Increase air flow but there in the open and get plenty wind


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 17, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> It looks very much like it from the pic and the weather description you gave. I’ve had it the last few years it’s controllable if you act on it


If you can Zoom in on the Mids you can see a few small grown spots on an otherwise perfect healthy plant


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Aug 17, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> If the weather turns a little dryer you think that will help it says to Increase air flow but there in the open and get plenty wind


I’d be trying to foliar some calcium and silica but only spray in the morning not the afternoon. I do 2 or 3 sprays with liquid copper before they start to flower. Not sure about spraying L.C while they are already flowering but you could have a look into it and any negatives if you were to spray this late


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Aug 17, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> If you can Zoom in on the Mids you can see a few small grown spots on an otherwise perfect healthy plant





CaptnChron1k said:


> If you can Zoom in on the Mids you can see a few small grown spots on an otherwise perfect healthy plant


It’s hard to say for sure but I’d be getting some extra calcium into it and silica too as a precaution


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 17, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> This is on the wookie cross not sunshine the sunshine is perfectly happy stacking like a beast could also be time to change water filter in the house I’m thinking my ph is low I am going to flush and then make sure my root ph is proper to absorb cal


Idk why it put that at the top of my post. It was an error.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 17, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> It’s hard to say for sure but I’d be getting some extra calcium into it and silica too as a precaution


Thanks guys appreciate it love riu


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 17, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> It’s hard to say for sure but I’d be getting some extra calcium into it and silica too as a precaution


Do you think a foliage spray with some epsom salt will maybe help?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 17, 2018)

Epsom is mag sulfate no?
Maybe calcium citrate?. Tomatoe blossom end rot spray's maybe?


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 17, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Epsom is mag sulfate no?
> Maybe calcium citrate?. Tomatoe blossom end rot spray's maybe?


I’m sorry epsom can help a p def... my bad my brain going crazy


----------



## thenasty1 (Aug 17, 2018)

got some bodhi stuff in from glg the other day
of the 7 packs i got, 5 of them had 12 beans in them and 1 of those 5 had 13. super stoked to have surplus seed stock to test my zany theories and contraptions on
first up is 4 lotus head, and 4 kosher kush x lbl from bad dawg (who also sent me a bunch of free beans)
glg, bad dawg, and bodhi have all made an excellent impression on me and this is before anything has even popped
many thanks to those guys and this thread. i will report back with any interesting findings


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 17, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> got some bodhi stuff in from glg the other day
> of the 7 packs i got, 5 of them had 12 beans in them and 1 of those 5 had 13. super stoked to have surplus seed stock to test my zany theories and contraptions on
> first up is 4 lotus head, and 4 kosher kush x lbl from bad dawg (who also sent me a bunch of free beans)
> glg, bad dawg, and bodhi have all made an excellent impression on me and this is before anything has even popped
> many thanks to those guys and this thread. i will report back with any interesting findings


Yea glg is good so is theseedsource on ig


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 17, 2018)

A friend and I did a collaboration and I just got a clone back.... a 1:1 cbd crew critical mass I whacked with blood orange males open pollination...this cut seems to retain some chem/citrus flavor, and definitely has heavy cbd influence. Going to run it in my aero/nft and see what's really up...


----------



## McKringleberry (Aug 17, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> I actually need some advice it’s been muggy and hot but do I have a def here I’m losing a lot of foliage now she keeps yellowing I tried adjusting nutes and gave her calmag ? Any ideas ladies and gents ?


It's better to post plant issues in the plant problems thread. We don't want to clog up Bodhi's page; no offense, my friend.


----------



## bobqp (Aug 17, 2018)

Meh if its a bodhi strain with a problem then it should be posted on this page for other bodhi growers to see. But if its not a bodhi strain with the problem then it can be posted in other areas


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 17, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Meh if its a bodhi strain with a problem then it should be posted on this page for other bodhi growers to see. But if its not a bodhi strain with the problem then it can be posted in other areas


Hello bob. Have you grown out blue sunshine? I'm looking ordering a few bohdi strains which give that nice euphoric buzz. Been reading this thread for quite some time but I can't decide. Maybe space monkey too? I'm excited to try some bohdi!!


----------



## bobqp (Aug 18, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Hello bob. Have you grown out blue sunshine? I'm looking ordering a few bohdi strains which give that nice euphoric buzz. Been reading this thread for quite some time but I can't decide. Maybe space monkey too? I'm excited to try some bohdi!!


This is my first season growing bodhi. The best guy I know to ask about outdoor bodhi would be @OzCocoLoco he should be able to tell you what strains would suit you. I'm more of a sativa grower so I'm going the opposite this year and growing bodhi and karma genetics but I'll still grow sativa with ghost train haze 1.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 18, 2018)

Just got 8 seeds of purple wookie x ssdd wet they were traded from a friend from this forum these will be indoors when I grew these outside it tasted like sour diesel i can post progress once there above soil excited for the hunt


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 18, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Meh if its a bodhi strain with a problem then it should be posted on this page for other bodhi growers to see. But if its not a bodhi strain with the problem then it can be posted in other areas


Thank you bob that is the soul purpose here is to educate all aspects of these bodhi strains and crosses for the hope it can one time help another grower with possibly same problems I have been in this forum for years I just have a new tag bc I lost old password I don’t believe a bodhi prob should be bumped at all from the thread sense this is after all bodhi the legends gear thread


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Aug 18, 2018)

J1 H.P at day 26 of flower


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 18, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> J1 H.P at day 26 of flower
> View attachment 4182854


look like you could do some a little bit of lollipopping /clearing the smaller branches for indoors, as lights dont usually move all around the plant and doesn't penetrate like the sun, the bottom branches wont get as big and just sap energy from the plant to produce, good luck!


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 18, 2018)

Such a beautiful frosthouse plant sad that I might lose her to this leaf septoria working on curing and it is confirmed to have spread to everything it’s this weather


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Aug 18, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> look like you could do some a little bit of lollipopping /clearing the smaller branches for indoors, as lights dont usually move all around the plant and doesn't penetrate like the sun, the bottom branches wont get as big and just sap energy from the plant to produce, good luck!


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Aug 18, 2018)

A study in genetics… these are f4s from the f3 SSDD x BBHP X Gogi OG I posted last week.

1st 2 pics are from a male from the same f3 batch. I was surprised at the way if modeled the SSDD. They look nearly identical to the 2 phenos of SSDD I got from the original SSDD pack. One purple stemmed, the other slightly more indica. Surprising since they are half Gogi, looks & smells SSDD to me.

My camera had a hard time with the colors, on the 1st one, dark purple stems & the buds have a definite blue tinge.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 18, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


>


His expertise is obviously lacking, only need to thin lowers when the plant is too tall for light to penetrate.
You don't have this problem, as anyone could see from the pics.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Aug 18, 2018)

On the same f3 plant I bred back some Gogi, this was from an f1 Gogi male so theoretically 3/4 Gogi. Looks mostly Gogi but does not smell Gogi at all. Smells dank, not sweet.

Playing with the genetics is fun & was a necessity for me when good seeds were tough to get. Now that seeds are easier to get I just bought some fresh Bodhi gear. I will continue to dabble but Bodhi has way more to choose from. The BBHP male I used for the f2 was an absolute stud. As a backyard grower I really did not have a way to preserve this stud so the rest of the males I used were just the best I had. The best male in a pack or the best male in hundreds…answer is obvious. Bodhi seeds are certainly worth the $$$, he does a great job but I still can’t resist experimenting a little besides.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 18, 2018)

This is Soul Food. Both pics are of the same plant. I only got 1 female outdoors. Never done outdoors before. Got a late start but hoping to get an oz or two. Def gonna start earlier next year.


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 18, 2018)

kindnug said:


> only need to thin lowers when the plant is too tall for light to penetrate.
> You don't have this problem, as anyone could see from the pics.


this isn't true at all just so you know.... plants have limited auxins and other hormones and will not like if they get too big/branchy for there root mass, added in with some plants don't like lower light intensities, meaning lowers are less needed, other plants will grow huge colas all around even with lots of lowers! so genetics play a big role, but you sure don't want lowers taking energy that will never produce much. In that picture he sure does have more lowers than I would be interested in for indoors for most genetics...
OzLoco do a bit a experimenting, maybe after you get sick of harvesting larf that goes to the trim bin, then you will see what I mean, yawn on that response though haha


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 18, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> this isn't true at all just so you know.... plants have limited auxins and other hormones and will not like if they get too big/branchy for there root mass, added in with some plants don't like lower light intensities, meaning lowers are less needed, other plants will grow huge colas all around even with lots of lowers! so genetics play a big role, but you sure don't want lowers taking energy that will never produce much. In that picture he sure does have more lowers than I would be interested in for indoors for most genetics...
> OzLoco do a bit a experimenting, maybe after you get sick of harvesting larf that goes to the trim bin, then you will see what I mean, yawn on that response though haha


Omg stfu. Just cuz you throw around a word like auxins doesn’t mean you have any idea what you’re talking about.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 18, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> this isn't true at all just so you know.... plants have limited auxins and other hormones and will not like if they get too big/branchy for there root mass, added in with some plants don't like lower light intensities, meaning lowers are less needed, other plants will grow huge colas all around even with lots of lowers! so genetics play a big role, but you sure don't want lowers taking energy that will never produce much. In that picture he sure does have more lowers than I would be interested in for indoors for most genetics...
> OzLoco do a bit a experimenting, maybe after you get sick of harvesting larf that goes to the trim bin, then you will see what I mean, yawn on that response though haha


Homie @OzCocoLoco has put pics up of some beasts.. I think you need to be taking tips from him not the other way around.. Im still waiting on u to post some pics... If you dont wanna put up any buds then at least show us this Bodhi collection you've talked so much about


----------



## doniawon (Aug 18, 2018)

Harsh


----------



## elkamino (Aug 18, 2018)

BBHP
This runner-up yielded lots o trichs butsmells of berry Dawn dish soap, unlike my keeper which smells of rank blueberry muffins, mostly.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Aug 18, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> this isn't true at all just so you know.... plants have limited auxins and other hormones and will not like if they get too big/branchy for there root mass, added in with some plants don't like lower light intensities, meaning lowers are less needed, other plants will grow huge colas all around even with lots of lowers! so genetics play a big role, but you sure don't want lowers taking energy that will never produce much. In that picture he sure does have more lowers than I would be interested in for indoors for most genetics...
> OzLoco do a bit a experimenting, maybe after you get sick of harvesting larf that goes to the trim bin, then you will see what I mean, yawn on that response though haha




Your an idiot LOL

There's 1800w of DE H.P.S over that 4x4 area so the light intensity is fine. Maybe you should do a bit of growing instead of making a fool of yourself on online forums ?


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 18, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> View attachment 4183097
> 
> Your an idiot LOL
> View attachment 4183095
> There's 1800w of DE H.P.S over that 4x4 area so the light intensity is fine. Maybe you should do a bit of growing instead of making a fool of yourself on online forums ?


most truth I have read all day


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 18, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> View attachment 4183097
> 
> Your an idiot LOL
> View attachment 4183095
> There's 1800w of DE H.P.S over that 4x4 area so the light intensity is fine. Maybe you should do a bit of growing instead of making a fool of yourself on online forums ?


looks better from there I cant see the rest of the plant though, i can see you did trim so nice man  can see a few nodes id pick off tho heh  ... and was just trying to help, ur 1st pic has what seems to be too many lowers imo but they are good lights, and im sure have great penetration, anyways 1800w for 4x4? surely that is far too much!!? don't need to insult me now, get high and relax 
Also cherrypie ah my good friend, you don't need to be so hostile, I don't have a camera and hate bad pics but I will get some up for you, can you practise some maturity though?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 18, 2018)

elkamino said:


> BBHPView attachment 4183091
> This runner-up yielded lots o trichs butsmells of berry Dawn dish soap, unlike my keeper which smells of rank blueberry muffins, mostly.


Sweet!! What’s the high like? I’m looking for something like the old DJ blueberry. Any recommendations?


----------



## bobqp (Aug 18, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> I’ve crossed sour power og a real biker kush leaning girl and a sour power mom leaner to a stinky solos stash male. And currently I popped beans of sour power og x deep line alchemy #5 foul stinky male.


Perhaps we can trade seeds down the track.


----------



## lepticyzer (Aug 18, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> My most wanted is Dank Zappa but doubt anyone has a pack


Still looking for dank Zappa?


----------



## bobqp (Aug 18, 2018)

I missed the opportunity to cross a male skylotus over gth1. The gth1 decided to rejuvenated 2 weeks into flowering. And the other females skylotus
Uplift
And joystick have only shown preflowers. Might havt to store some pollen in the fridge or freezer


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> this isn't true at all just so you know.... plants have limited auxins and other hormones and will not like if they get too big/branchy for there root mass, added in with some plants don't like lower light intensities, meaning lowers are less needed, other plants will grow huge colas all around even with lots of lowers! so genetics play a big role, but you sure don't want lowers taking energy that will never produce much. In that picture he sure does have more lowers than I would be interested in for indoors for most genetics...
> OzLoco do a bit a experimenting, maybe after you get sick of harvesting larf that goes to the trim bin, then you will see what I mean, yawn on that response though haha


His plants were obviously already cleaned up, anymore would've been overkill.
Commercial indoor grows only remove bottom 1/3 if they didn't train properly during veg which cause tall plants without enough light penetration. I do mini-scrog's indoors, each plant trained so they are all tops...

If I chopped up my 12' outdoor plants like your talking about I would lose a shitload of weight.
I don't trim much because it all gets squished into Sap, so harvesting lowers is just more product in the end.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 19, 2018)

Cobra lips


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> His plants were obviously already cleaned up, anymore would've been overkill.
> Commercial indoor grows only remove bottom 1/3 if they didn't train properly during veg which cause tall plants without enough light penetration. I do mini-scrog's indoors, each plant trained so they are all tops...
> 
> If I chopped up my 12' outdoor plants like your talking about I would lose a shitload of weight.
> I don't trim much because it all gets squished into Sap, so harvesting lowers is just more product in the end.


outdoors is very different because of root space and that sun! Of course its all a balance. some strains I see grenades all the way to the bottom and possibly could of left a few more nodes, but in the past I experienced my fair share of 'small' yielders simply cause I was not trimming up enough and the plants were far too big for the roots.
With them strains if I put more plants in that same space with a couple colas each they would be far larger than trying to get big colas on 8 or so branches, of course it would of helped if they had more root space, but in general it can be easier to get more yield from more smaller plants, again depend on genetics.
Its all the style you grow like you say if they are tall and lanky and crowded you want very little lowers, some leaves let all the light down some don't, some plants hate lowers and sap yield and get herms, some don't care as much.
I just like to do 2-6 colas in small pots and pheno hunt as much as I can so I don't have to worry about lowers herming, and I can inspect an even canopy and a few colas evened out over inspecting every lower since I always pheno hunt I don't know the strain, so I just trim em right up and crowd em together and basically everything puts out good sized buds with less colas.

also sorry if I came across negative Oz I like the pics you post just seen you outdoor a lot so thought I had something to help with, only good vibes here sorry you weren't happy with my attempt to help, peace!


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Cobra lipsView attachment 4183351


I had a WolfPack that had similar bud structure, but earlier trich. production.
Should be a heavy yielder from the looks of it, does it have any smells?

WolfPack had a sweet chronic chem smell, like a mix of greencrack+chem.
Didn't find any keepers, but it was just a single tester pack + I usually run 3packs.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> I had a WolfPack that had similar bud structure, but earlier trich. production.
> Should be a heavy yielder from the looks of it, does it have any smells?
> 
> WolfPack had a sweet chronic chem smell, like a mix of greencrack+chem.
> Didn't find any keepers, but it was just a single tester pack + I usually run 3packs.


No nose yet-been really hot in da lab so trich production is down-she stretched alot because of the heat but does look like a yielder


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 19, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Homie @OzCocoLoco has put pics up of some beasts.. I think you need to be taking tips from him not the other way around.. Im still waiting on u to post some pics... If you dont wanna put up any buds then at least show us this Bodhi collection you've talked so much about On


you have been pretty negative to me so far, it is not pleasant. You ask me something then insult me hah!
Do you act like this in person to.. just relax your becoming more and more child like. 
Unless your actually going to be reasonable I will not respond to troll comments from here, no need to clog the thread more

Here is some of stuff I will get to, some I am pretty excited for, around 15+ packs still so some fire to be found hopefully, will be looking through sunshine4, angelica, soul mate, silver mountain and some heaven mountain sooner than later


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 19, 2018)

What should I pop next? Freebies are awesome. 
Goji OG x SSDD 
Lucky Wookie
Wolf Pack


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

OrganicGorilla said:


> What should I pop next? I’d post a pole, but I have one too many...
> 
> 88 Cherries
> 89 Sensi NL 5 x Talk Of Kabul
> ...


Lucky charms 13 , lucky charms, big sur, genius Thai, what is star child? Just sounds perfect!!


----------



## lukio (Aug 19, 2018)

OrganicGorilla said:


> What should I pop next? I’d post a pole, but I have one too many...
> 
> 88 Cherries
> 89 Sensi NL 5 x Talk Of Kabul
> ...


one of each


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Lucky charms 13 , lucky charms, big sur, genius Thai, what is star child? Just sounds perfect!!


Star Child is Satori x Snow Lotus. 
Lucky 13 has nothing to do with Lucky Charms. Is Mr Nice x 88g13hp


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 19, 2018)

lukio said:


> one of each


I wish I had that much room for 60 plants... I’d rather 1 at a time to f2 them.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

88 cherries/chocolate trip f2/Tiger Milk


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2018)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Star Child is Satori x Snow Lotus.
> Lucky 13 has nothing to do with Lucky Charms. Is Mr Nice x 88g13hp


Good to know .still lucky 13 lol


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 19, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> you have been pretty negative to me so far, it is not pleasant. You ask me something then insult me hah!
> Do you act like this in person to.. just relax your becoming more and more child like.
> Unless your actually going to be reasonable I will not respond to troll comments from here, no need to clog the thread more
> 
> Here is some of stuff I will get to, some I am pretty excited for, around 15+ packs still so some fire to be found hopefully, will be looking through sunshine4, angelica, soul mate, silver mountain and some heaven mountain sooner than later


Nice little tin there... Im still not sure if that makes you more or less retarded for having 15+ packs of a breeder who you feel "just chucks" and has no smell/taste, but to each their own..

To answer your question, yes I act just like this in person.. do you act like a know-it-all POS in person? Or do you just save this for us?

I understand that you dont care for much of Bodhi that you have ran.. you claim it to have no smell/taste.. You give unsolicited advice to people who have shown themselves to be more than competent.. What exactly are you adding to this thread my friend?


----------



## halo2killer (Aug 19, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> View attachment 4183097
> 
> What kind of watering system do you use? I'm sick of hand watering...lol
> 
> Is is a hydroponics drip system? Are you using soil?


----------



## halo2killer (Aug 19, 2018)

Love the thread all. I will be ordering some Bodhi next order. What up with all the pre-release seeds?

Anyone know the make up of their male 88g13hp?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Aug 19, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> outdoors is very different because of root space and that sun! Of course its all a balance. some strains I see grenades all the way to the bottom and possibly could of left a few more nodes, but in the past I experienced my fair share of 'small' yielders simply cause I was not trimming up enough and the plants were far too big for the roots.
> With them strains if I put more plants in that same space with a couple colas each they would be far larger than trying to get big colas on 8 or so branches, of course it would of helped if they had more root space, but in general it can be easier to get more yield from more smaller plants, again depend on genetics.
> Its all the style you grow like you say if they are tall and lanky and crowded you want very little lowers, some leaves let all the light down some don't, some plants hate lowers and sap yield and get herms, some don't care as much.
> I just like to do 2-6 colas in small pots and pheno hunt as much as I can so I don't have to worry about lowers herming, and I can inspect an even canopy and a few colas evened out over inspecting every lower since I always pheno hunt I don't know the strain, so I just trim em right up and crowd em together and basically everything puts out good sized buds with less colas.
> ...


I appreciate that you were trying to help and don’t have any issues with anyone pointing out anything they think is not right or could be improved on it was more the condescending tone of your post that I didn’t like.
No need to apologise we’ve all been guilty of assuming we know better than someone,or our own way is the right way and all other ways inferior,growing can be a great way to learn to not let your ego cloud your judgement and blind you to your own faults.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Aug 19, 2018)

They’re in 3 gal pots,coco coir medium running a pressurised system with Blumat drippers 2 carrots per pot


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 19, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> Love the thread all. I will be ordering some Bodhi next order. What up with all the pre-release seeds?
> 
> Anyone know the make up of their male 88g13hp?


Bodhi’s 88g13hp initially comes from a Sensi cross between G13, the mythical cut stolen from a government facility, and their hashplant. The Sensi version is also known as Mr Nice today. Then NDNguy worked the initial cross over multiple generations. He gave the seed line away with the wishes that nobody profit from the pure seed line, and wished that they’d be given away instead.

A bit off topic, but Hazeman’s 88g13hp is from NDNguy stock as well. While he initially just gave seeds away, as the breeder wished (https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/88-g13-hashplant-f3.48100/), he’s now selling them and has been for a while. I’ve heard there’s a similar story behind his Monkey Balls aka Deep Chunk.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 19, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> Love the thread all. I will be ordering some Bodhi next order. What up with all the pre-release seeds?
> 
> Anyone know the make up of their male 88g13hp?


ya its the butterscotch g13hp.. if I remember I believe bodhi calls it ghash


----------



## 2easy (Aug 19, 2018)

People need to realise tone doesnt always come across well in text. I have aspergers so struggle at the best of times to not come across like a dick.
It took me a long time to figure out how to interact on forums without causing a hubbub. Sometimes you just have to sit on your hands.
Although im sure ozcocoloco can verify i could still take my own advice sometimes lol


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Aug 19, 2018)

2easy said:


> People need to realise tone doesnt always come across well in text. I have aspergers so struggle at the best of times to not come across like a dick.
> It took me a long time to figure out how to interact on forums without causing a hubbub. Sometimes you just have to sit on your hands.
> Although im sure ozcocoloco can verify i could still take my own advice sometimes lol


I need to take that advice as much as anyone lol


----------



## jpdnkstr (Aug 19, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> They’re in 3 gal pots,coco coir medium running a pressurised system with Blumat drippers 2 carrots per pot


Nice! I would love to go pressurized. I'm still using gravity with my blumats but I still love them.


----------



## Rosinallday (Aug 19, 2018)

DLA 5 Couple weeks into flower. She's a beast probably the healthiest plant in the garden.


----------



## Rigman (Aug 19, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> They’re in 3 gal pots,coco coir medium running a pressurised system with Blumat drippers 2 carrots per pot


Hey Oz, what are your thoughts on the Blumat Drippers? Do they keep them wet all the time (as in no chance to dry out a little?)


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Aug 19, 2018)

Rigman said:


> Hey Oz, what are your thoughts on the Blumat Drippers? Do they keep them wet all the time (as in no chance to dry out a little?)


Once dialled in they are killer.


----------



## Rigman (Aug 19, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Once dialled in they are killer.


Sorry mate, next question, are they simple to dial in 
Sorry for all the Q's, but you have me interested in these now....


----------



## halo2killer (Aug 20, 2018)

Rigman said:


> Sorry mate, next question, are they simple to dial in
> Sorry for all the Q's, but you have me interested in these now....


Same. I am looking into getting the Blumats. Not a fan of gravity feed though. But I guess all I would need to do is put the resivoir up higher than the pots.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Aug 20, 2018)

Rigman said:


> Sorry mate, next question, are they simple to dial in
> Sorry for all the Q's, but you have me interested in these now....





halo2killer said:


> Same. I am looking into getting the Blumats. Not a fan of gravity feed though. But I guess all I would need to do is put the resivoir up higher than the pots.


I’m happy to talk about blumats but rather than clog this thread head over to the Aussie Growers thread and I’ve posted most of the details there or ask and I’ll help out if i can


----------



## hillbill (Aug 20, 2018)

Outdoor would be so wonderful except for “police in helicopter”!


----------



## kona gold (Aug 20, 2018)

2easy said:


> People need to realise tone doesnt always come across well in text. I have aspergers so struggle at the best of times to not come across like a dick.
> It took me a long time to figure out how to interact on forums without causing a hubbub. Sometimes you just have to sit on your hands.
> Although im sure ozcocoloco can verify i could still take my own advice sometimes lol


Classic!
I am right there with you.
My son and I both have some form of the spectrum.
I can't tell you how many girls I lost to my not understanding socially what to say, or when.


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Nice little tin there... Im still not sure if that makes you more or less retarded for having 15+ packs of a breeder who you feel "just chucks" and has no smell/taste, but to each their own..


well its not easy with people like you giving me a hard time haha  I think mostly it was the SL crosses I am bored of, went through lots of em and not my thing I guess, thought a lot were boring/bland, but as you see ive got lots to go through yet..
Also if you really act like this you aint gona have many fans, I know ur more of a sweetheart irl hah 
So I guess Im more retarded for commenting how I did, and when ive got a bunch of other males to go through from him, and like ive been saying I know there will be some good stuff, Ive just had to search more, but again that is probably cause I went with a lot of SL x which imho were average...
And who wouldn't be disappointed after trying several packs that didn't impress...
You say im retarded but that's what a thread like this/hype does, now don't get me wrong I know there will be some fine plants outta this many seeds, but I wouldn't have went through as many SL x as I did if I tried em first rather than being a sucker to hype, that's all im saying my dude...
Also someone can have the best review of all time on a strain but you don't know if that's the first decent cannabis they had or what they are used to..
I honestly felt like I made a mistake and didn't want others to go the same route, I use to only have gage and bodhi but that changed and Im happy to try more variation! 
I think Im less retarded for showing I at least have a collection and therefore have possibly tried some bodhi before, which I have, so I feel I can at the least say, I was not impressed with his SL male yet... 
I didn't take good pics of any of the SL x cause they weren't all that.. well jabbas was great euphoric, feel good giggly weed, relaxing and some solos stash I had that were the same feeling without the relaxation and more social. 
Im very picky and did like some of them but of course they were the two that were less stable, no herms just light nanas, i'll will try update once I see several more of his newer and appy crosses,
happy growing


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 20, 2018)

2easy said:


> People need to realise tone doesnt always come across well in text. I have aspergers so struggle at the best of times to not come across like a dick.
> It took me a long time to figure out how to interact on forums without causing a hubbub. Sometimes you just have to sit on your hands.
> Although im sure ozcocoloco can verify i could still take my own advice sometimes lol


Thank you for this post, It takes some balls to come out and admit flaws, I can definitely relate bro 
Im like that haha, even in real life Im very blunt and can offend people without realizing, Im a kind and forgiving person though but just straight to the point and really no filter! If something is up I will let that person know efficiently and passionately some people can easily take it the wrong way..

Oz yea buddy I can def see why you think that but really I am not like that, and butting anymore heads for me when I came in hot isn't a great idea hah, was just trying to help, I feel it can be a common thing indoors that people leave a few too many lowers on so its always on my mind to point out 

Im about to look through some silver mountain, which was was one my better pheno hunts ever, and some heaven mountain, which I remember awhile back strayfox saying it was some really nice plants...damn its so hard making choices I always change my mind, then end up getting more seeds and changing mind again haha


----------



## elkamino (Aug 20, 2018)

Got the macro out to shoot the SSDD


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 20, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Got the macro out to shoot the SSDD
> View attachment 4183972



I have always loved the super close up shots. Every time I expect to see a little elf sticking its head out of the frost forest lol
It looks to me like the trichs on the purple and darker colored leaves are showing more amber?
Beautiful shot
Cheers


----------



## 2easy (Aug 20, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Classic!
> I am right there with you.
> My son and I both have some form of the spectrum.
> I can't tell you how many girls I lost to my not understanding socially what to say, or when.


lol women. the one thing i dont think i will ever understand properly



SativaInMind said:


> Thank you for this post, It takes some balls to come out and admit flaws, I can definitely relate bro
> Im like that haha, even in real life Im very blunt and can offend people without realizing, Im a kind and forgiving person though but just straight to the point and really no filter! If something is up I will let that person know efficiently and passionately some people can easily take it the wrong way.


i dont think of it as a flaw, i think there is a lot of pros that come with it. i watch all the normal people. im not sure i would want to be one lol


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 20, 2018)

the 88G13HP is very good genetic,
but the G13 government history is meybe one of the first marketing history for only sell more seeds or cuts,

g13 a good indica like others but nothing secret,

the most real history is the UW cut meybe the same that G13 and meybe the same Hasplant PNW,

UW is for University of Washington and the cancer program,this is the most real and official history what you can check,

the Hashplant PNW cut is pure, pre Neville
neville travel to europe with this cut and others,
the 88G13HP is not pure, because sensi use Northern Lights to cross
but urban leyend is the cannabis soul.....


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 20, 2018)

Hey ya'll, just got home from a 5 day trip. Gardens looked good! only 2 were wilted, the J1hp and the HADD. otherwise looking good! really starting to notice two different pheno's of the Soar. One is less of the long donkey dick shape, and has more singular, evenly spaced out nugs down the stems. both are smelling similair so far. Neither soar is as resinous or sticky as teh other two, but they are hairy as hell. I have high hopes for all. Testers are growing in super duper stretchy.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 21, 2018)

Can anyone help me find some clusterfunk seeds man that’s one i have been trying to get and not much luck if anyone can help me out or help find them dm me please seems like a hard to find strain


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 21, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> Can anyone help me find some clusterfunk seeds man that’s one i have been trying to get and not much luck if anyone can help me out or help find them dm me please seems like a hard to find strain


look harder. its in stock at James Bean.


----------



## HamNEggs (Aug 21, 2018)

I bet that clusterfunk is great. if it is anywhere as good as more cowbell it would be amazing.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 21, 2018)

hey all, been meaning to do some updates, but have been waiting for the plants to get some more size, for a better picture, first- they just aren't where they should be, and I think it's because i didn't let my soil cook long enough before transplanting. when I first transplanted them, they got some burns, but all went away in about a week. They didn't really start taking off for about 2 weeks though. hope it isn't anything more serious- it is a new mix, so... ... they are all showing sex though, so I figure it's about time. i'll put up some pics later.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 21, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> look harder. its in stock at James Bean.


It’s also been in stock for months at GLG.


----------



## lukio (Aug 21, 2018)

attitude too

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds-clusterfunk/prod_167.html


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 21, 2018)

Sounds like he was just fishing for free beans...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 21, 2018)

Check out my testies. 2 dragonsblood x omg on the left, the right is mango biche x Iraqi. I have another mbXi in my other tent a week or so ahead of these ladies. Only had 2 ladies in each (culled 2 runts of each, the rest were male). They are all super stretchy, now wishing I kept the runts too. Just didn’t have the space I thought I did. My bad.  Up close of the left DBxOMG


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 21, 2018)

Grown in coco for around 8 weeks or so. Sunshine4 quickly becoming an all time favorite. It has gud yield excellent frost levels and amazing Terps. I have one already hanging so I'll be back with a smoke report.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 21, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Grown in coco for around 8 weeks or so. Sunshine4 quickly becoming an all time favorite. It has gud yield excellent frost levels and amazing Terps. I have one already hanging so I'll be back with a smoke report.View attachment 4184680


Holy shit, and I thought I was seeing some frost...that’s a goddamn snowstorm!


haogxssdd

 J1hp

 J1hp. All on day 42


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 21, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Holy shit, and I thought I was seeing some frost...that’s a goddamn snowstorm!
> 
> View attachment 4184699
> haogxssdd
> ...


Yours looks great especially the haogxssdd mines a cut of someone elses work at least u hunted ur own


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 21, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Yours looks great especially the haogxssdd mines a cut of someone elses work at least u hunted ur own


Either way that clone looks fuckin' amazing. Glad someone found it! I dont know how I'm gonna trim it up, it is so so sticky. 

its trim and popcorn is gonna make some good hash. I got 38 grams of it from last go around, and I have barely made a dent on the 10 or so grams I got before that. Gonna have a lot of hash, lol.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 21, 2018)

Chem kesey sorry I got the two mixed up


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 21, 2018)

Clusterfunk to tho I want to look through them both thank you guys I never ordered from them


----------



## Thai_Lights (Aug 21, 2018)

7 Hollywood pure kush x 88g13hp 
2 smell like purple freezies.... craziness. I don't get any kush smells from them


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 21, 2018)

HPK is just fuckin awesome. Good to hear the hash plant didnt completely dominate it. I have 24 solo stash going now. Absolutely cannot fuckin wait.What did he name the has plant cross? I want to try to buy some.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 21, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> HPK is just fuckin awesome. Good to hear the hash plant didnt completely dominate it. I have 24 solo stash going now. Absolutely cannot fuckin wait.What did he name the has plant cross? I want to try to buy some.


Hollyweed is the HPK x 88g13hp. 

Post up those Solo’s Stash! I’m a big fan of the HPK too.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 21, 2018)

Awesome thanks man. Yeah I will definitely share the solos. Will flip in 3 weeks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 21, 2018)

Have any of you cats "f2" the goji og? I plan on popping 5 of my last 6 goji beans in hopes of finding a good male and will f2 any females but I was just curious as to peep's personal experiences. 

I know bodhi and others have found some gems in the f2 but again just a wondering.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Aug 22, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Have any of you cats "f2" the goji og? I plan on popping 5 of my last 6 goji beans in hopes of finding a good male and will f2 any females but I was just curious as to peep's personal experiences.
> 
> I know bodhi and others have found some gems in the f2 but again just a wondering.


Yes, but I've only grown 3 out, 1 that I still run.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 22, 2018)

I made some F2's with stardawg x goji f3 because the females I found in the F1 pack weren't what I was expecting/looking for.
In the F2 I did find what I was hoping for from the original pack > Lemony og/chem funk with respectable yields.

Also found 2 sticky/stinky males in the F2's that I had to use for F3's(which are forming now).
I'm going to be keeping the F2 mother, myrcene/limonene/pinene are the majority.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Aug 22, 2018)

Apollo11G and Mendo Purps (x Wookie15) just a couple weeks in. My little tester trees are cruising right along in the summer heat. Only slight heat stress noticed on the Mendo Purps, but fairing well otherwise. The Apollo 11's are heavy feeders, as seen by their yellowing leaves way early in flower. either that or they don't like my soil mix. But they responded well to the first few rounds of light supplemental feedings, so I suspect they are just hungry monsters. Otherwise, everything is going very smoothly so far. Not a nanner in sight and feeling all right. I figure the Apollo 11 might finish early but I'll have to keep up if they are this hungry already. I'm only in 2 gal soil fabric pots to keep everything small enough for my 4x4. Smells are minimal right now and hard to identify with all the mixed genes in there. I can say for certain though that one Mendo Purps cross smells just like sugary grape candy. I try my hardest not to give a little nug squeeze every day, it's mouthwatering!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 22, 2018)

Mendo x Wookie 15...That is an amazing combination i did not even know was available buying that as soon as I can.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 23, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> Can anyone help me find some clusterfunk seeds man that’s one i have been trying to get and not much luck if anyone can help me out or help find them dm me please seems like a hard to find strain



I just picked them up from James bean a 2 weeks or so ago and as of a week ago when I made ANOTHER order they were still in stock. Hope I get some red fading phenos. I love the fade!!! Red will make for epic pics... happy growing


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Mendo x Wookie 15...That is an amazing combination i did not even know was available buying that as soon as I can.


Got me thinking of jumping on this train as well... damn you guys I don't need more seeds!!! Happy growing


----------



## N.R.G. (Aug 23, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> I just picked them up from James bean a 2 weeks or so ago and as of a week ago when I made ANOTHER order they were still in stock. Hope I get some red fading phenos. I love the fade!!! Red will make for epic pics... happy growing


Yeah the Clusterfunk that has the red fade is a beautiful plant from what I have seen.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Mendo x Wookie 15...That is an amazing combination i did not even know was available buying that as soon as I can.


Those were testers if I’m not mistaken?


----------



## Schmarmpit (Aug 23, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Those were testers if I’m not mistaken?


Yeah, these are just testers now. I'm guessing they'll become official but we'll have to wait and see. I didn't take clones so if I find one that really nails it I might have to try for reveg. But I've got hundreds of different seeds to get through and I'm on a new mission to accomplish just that. The hardest part is letting the good ones pass you by.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

You are going to regret that man ^ Mendo purps is amazing and his wookie 15 is a bad ass. i never thought I would like anything from lavendar lines but that male is golden and not much to do with lavendar. Any of you guys seen the Oroblanco posted somewhat recently on his instagram? Fuckin wow..and they smell like grapefruit everyone is saying which is pretty typical for the wookie 15. I can't wait to pop mine.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You are going to regret that man ^ Mendo purps is amazing and his wookie 15 is a bad ass. i never thought I would like anything from lavendar lines but that male is golden and not much to do with lavendar. Any of you guys seen the Oroblanco posted somewhat recently on his instagram? Fuckin wow..and they smell like grapefruit everyone is saying which is pretty typical for the wookie 15. I can't wait to pop mine.


Wookie 15 is a beast. Oroblanco is straight gf.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

It is a great and worthy Appalachia successor if you ask me.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 23, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Yeah the Clusterfunk that has the red fade is a beautiful plant from what I have seen.



Any idea how stable it is? How often that beautiful red fade shows? When I'm able to start growing again it will be my fist pick of the crop for sure. Happy growing


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 23, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Wookie 15 is a beast. Oroblanco is straight gf.


im assuming you dont mean girlfriend or gluten free, what is a "straight gf" as opposed to a "gay gf"?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

You are probably just jokin but if not, Grapefruit, which is a great terpene profile addition to the gene pool. The only REAL solid GF smell for the longest time has been the Canadian Grapefruit clone only and it is really hard to come by other than crosses. Chimera's Sweet Tooth version GF x BB had some insanely awesome grapefruit phenos for me. Solid reeking grapefruit. The clone is really hall of fame worthy.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 23, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> im assuming you dont mean girlfriend or gluten free, what is a "straight gf" as opposed to a "gay gf"?


----------



## doniawon (Aug 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You are probably just jokin but if not, Grapefruit, which is a great terpene profile addition to the gene pool. The only REAL solid GF smell for the longest time has been the Canadian Grapefruit clone only and it is really hard to come by other than crosses. Chimera's Sweet Tooth version GF x BB had some insanely awesome grapefruit phenos for me. Solid reeking grapefruit. The clone is really hall of fame worthy.


Agreed. Top 5 all time fav. N probably loong gone


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 23, 2018)

final pics gonna be harvesting with the next week sometime. Hitting that final swell


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 23, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> im assuming you dont mean girlfriend or gluten free, what is a "straight gf" as opposed to a "gay gf"?


Grapefruit


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Agreed. Top 5 all time fav. N probably loong gone


The clone isn't gone it is kept among some of the safest groups of people I could think of, but it is 100% hoarded, and it is just a few people that have it unfortunately. I don't have the cash for it right now, but Chimera's GF x Chemdog is on my short list.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You are probably just jokin but if not, Grapefruit, which is a great terpene profile addition to the gene pool. The only REAL solid GF smell for the longest time has been the Canadian Grapefruit clone only and it is really hard to come by other than crosses. Chimera's Sweet Tooth version GF x BB had some insanely awesome grapefruit phenos for me. Solid reeking grapefruit. The clone is really hall of fame worthy.


I wasnt, I'm still new to this and have never seen Grapefruit mentioned enough to realize its been abbreviated, hah. But thanks for the clarification!


----------



## N.R.G. (Aug 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You are probably just jokin but if not, Grapefruit, which is a great terpene profile addition to the gene pool. The only REAL solid GF smell for the longest time has been the Canadian Grapefruit clone only and it is really hard to come by other than crosses. Chimera's Sweet Tooth version GF x BB had some insanely awesome grapefruit phenos for me. Solid reeking grapefruit. The clone is really hall of fame worthy.


Mikado has GF pheno's. After all it is actually Breeder Steve's Sweet Pink Grapefruit. I have several packs to dig through and hopefully find it.


----------



## N.R.G. (Aug 23, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Any idea how stable it is? How often that beautiful red fade shows? When I'm able to start growing again it will be my fist pick of the crop for sure. Happy growing


Sorry I have no helpful info for you. I have never grown them myself. I have just seen the pics of other people's grows and it has always looked beautiful. I do plan to grab a pack as well. Those fall colors are just out of this world.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 23, 2018)

Trichs moving along nicely on lucky wookie if you can zoom in pic can really see what’s happening 
Also cherry sunshine moving along nicely super duper frosty just like the wookie


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You are probably just jokin but if not, Grapefruit, which is a great terpene profile addition to the gene pool. The only REAL solid GF smell for the longest time has been the Canadian Grapefruit clone only and it is really hard to come by other than crosses. Chimera's Sweet Tooth version GF x BB had some insanely awesome grapefruit phenos for me. Solid reeking grapefruit. The clone is really hall of fame worthy.


My second run ever I was given a cut of "dynamite". 56 days, big solid light green, orange nugs that wreaked of pure grapefruit. Over power everything in the room kinda smell. Would throw a few nanners at the end of week 8, but the most stable plant I've ever ran, otherwise. Some of the best tasting hash. Killer bag appeal, but potency was just ok for me after a few years and I assumed I could always get her back, so I let her go. My buddy called me last year asking if she was still around because he lost his cuts while on vacation.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 23, 2018)

What are u feeding this lady?


Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 4185842 final pics gonna be harvesting with the next week sometime. Hitting that final swell


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I wasnt, I'm still new to this and have never seen Grapefruit mentioned enough to realize its been abbreviated, hah. But thanks for the clarification!


Scroll down and read about the GF in this thread. This is 100% authentic information from those involved in making and preserving it. Canadians have an awesome gene pool like the rest of us. If you have never experienced Sweet Tooth you need to track down some GF x BB when he drops again in the next year or so. It's a classic and deserving like NL, Skunk, Afghani, Cookies, OG, Chem, and SD. Some are straight grapefruit on steroids and some are Blueberry with a grapefruit background (my favorite). They yield awesome to boot. Super wet trichomes and big buds so make sure humidity is on point.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=32187

This is why Wookie 15 excites me so much.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Scroll down and read about the GF in this thread. This is 100% authentic information from those involved in making and preserving it. Canadians have an awesome gene pool like the rest of us. If you have never experienced Sweet Tooth you need to track down some GF x BB when he drops again in the next year or so. It's a classic and deserving like NL, Skunk, Afghani, Cookies, OG, Chem, and SD. Some are straight grapefruit on steroids and some are Blueberry with a grapefruit background (my favorite). They yield awesome to boot. Super wet trichomes and big buds so make sure humidity is on point.
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=32187
> 
> This is why Wookie 15 excites me so much.


Bc mango can go on that list of Canadian goodies


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

I'll put some tentacles out and try to track it down. Is it clone only or seed form somewhere? KC Brains Mango is at the top of my list next year to grow. I also just saw an amazing pheno of Nirvanas recent Mango Skunk fem...I will be investing int it heavily based on pics and report.

PS Bodhis Cobra Lips is said to have some serious mango chem phenos and test consistently at 26-28%+.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 23, 2018)

doniawon said:


> What are u feeding this lady?


Started off with canna coco base nutes with cal mag and great white. Later on switched to house and garden coco with roots excelurator, drip clean, and amino treatment


----------



## doniawon (Aug 23, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Started off with canna coco base nutes with cal mag and great white. Later on switched to house and garden coco with roots excelurator, drip clean, and amino treatment


Its Workin*


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 23, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Its Workin*


Many thnx


----------



## SFnone (Aug 23, 2018)

Some pictures...
First pic, from top (furthest away), left to right, down- pinesoul/orgtron, strawberry ss, strawberry ss... Ssh/pu, pinesoul/orgastron, strawberry ss... Ssh/pu, ssh/pu, sd/vortex(d.diamond), sd/vortex.
Second pic is ssh/pu, pinesoul/orgasmatron, and a nl/haze in the back.
3rd pic is pinesoul/orgasmatron. The red stem is a definig trait- 5 out of 7 have it. Out of 7, 4 are females, 2 males, and 1 still to be determined.
4th pic is a SSH/PU. 6 out of 7 are females.
5th pic is the sole pu male.
6th is one more Strawberry Sunshine.
7th is a close up on a pinesoul/orgasmatron. This is as far along as any.
8th is some males before getting the chop.
All are being grown in an untested mix of 6ft black gold organic potting mix, 2ft coco, 4ft perlite, 4ft peat moss, 2ft earthworm castings, 1ft cotton burr compost, .75ft organic cow manure compost, .75ft mushroom compost, and ammended with a calculated measure of dolomite, greensand, seabird guano, epsom salt, crustacean meal, neem cake, basalt, kelpmeal, gypsum, oyster flour, karanja cake.
In 5 gallon buckets and a couple of bins for easy movability. (Ran out of dirt, so they aren't filled to the top)
Although they look healthy now, there was a delay earlier. it is around day 50... not used to them not being trees by now...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks for all the great info Bodhi peeps!! I learnt today.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 23, 2018)

I got some freebie beans a while back from Canada called "pamplemousse"- which I gave away cause I never heard of it before. I later found out it means grapefruit... anybody know anything about pamplemousse?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

SFnone said:


> I got some freebie beans a while back from Canada called "pamplemousse"- which I gave away cause I never heard of it before. I later found out it means grapefruit... anybody know anything about pamplemousse?


Hah that is french for grapefruit homie /smh Seems you figured that out. You gave away a great gift. I just hired professional mourners for both of us....talk about ironic.


----------



## GanjaSnake (Aug 24, 2018)

SFnone said:


> I got some freebie beans a while back from Canada called "pamplemousse"- which I gave away cause I never heard of it before. I later found out it means grapefruit... anybody know anything about pamplemousse?


The pamplemousse is still around... https://www.bcbuddepot.com/marijuana-seeds/bc-bud-depot/pamplemousse


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 24, 2018)

Anybody got ne thing on the purple sunshine or the white sunshine


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 24, 2018)

I touched base on this awhile back, if you can,please preserve these lines!! You absolutely do not need to know anything about breeding to preserve a line. If you are a grower that can identify the weak and undesirable traits in a line, cull them, then let the others get it on in an open pollination scenario, then you have preserved that line. The offspring will not be like the f1 generation that you started with, you actually open up a treasure chest of goodies!!! But you did in fact preserve the line.[/QUOTE]


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 24, 2018)

Shit pic of one of the Soars, the less sative-y, more Omg leaning one Main cola on the cloned top of haogxssdd. Wanted to keep it but gotta keep things rolling Some ASS I’m smoking on, tastes very lemon citrusy, smells like skunk (not quite RKS tho) and hits you hard, makes me cough a little. Good stone too.


----------



## MojoRizing (Aug 24, 2018)

Useful said:


> I touched base on this awhile back, if you can,please preserve these lines!! You absolutely do not need to know anything about breeding to preserve a line. If you are a grower that can identify the weak and undesirable traits in a line, cull them, then let the others get it on in an open pollination scenario, then you have preserved that line. The offspring will not be like the f1 generation that you started with, you actually open up a treasure chest of goodies!!! But you did in fact preserve the line


I have wondered about this, so even when you are doing an open pollination you still do some culling of the weaker phenos? I wasn't sure if doing an open pollination for preservation purposes if you would just use all the males and females you have available or if you would still do some narrowing down of the plants.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 25, 2018)

Goji


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 25, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> I have wondered about this, so even when you are doing an open pollination you still do some culling of the weaker phenos? I wasn't sure if doing an open pollination for preservation purposes if you would just use all the males and females you have available or if you would still do some narrowing down of the plants.


Basically cull the runts if you have any, if the rest of them are showing you growth characteristics that are appealing then by all means let them get it on.


----------



## Rosinallday (Aug 25, 2018)

Herer HP
 
Dank Sinatra
 
DLA 5 hit with my DLA 5 male (a.k.a. Morpheus) starting to form seeds


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 25, 2018)

Anybody ran Prayer Tower? Can't find much info on it but sounds good. I noticed James Bean has a Prayer Tower Indica. Wonder if there's a difference.


----------



## MojoRizing (Aug 25, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Anybody ran Prayer Tower? Can't find much info on it but sounds good. I noticed James Bean has a Prayer Tower Indica. Wonder if there's a difference.


I have the prayer tower Sativa but haven't run it yet. My notes say its the "Lemon Thai Inkognyto's Sativa Pheno" and that there is also a Prayer Tower Indica. So it sounds like the grower Inkognyto had two cuts of lemon thai, one leaning indica and one leaning sativa that were going around. Looks like Bodhi breed with both. Do a google search for Inkognyto Lemon Thai and there is some info that comes up to parse through.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 25, 2018)

Lucky wookie


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Aug 26, 2018)

J1HP end of week 5


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Aug 26, 2018)

Blueberry Hashplant gets a conjugal visit. Pic is from 2 years ago. I got about a dozen seeds out of that paper bag pollination. Currently running a few of this batch.

After reading my notes on that grow, this was a later plant (July 4) BBHP had serious bag appeal for an outdoor grow. Beautiful fat buds, all of my phenos smelled sweet, no HP aromas. Cabbage worms pretty much ignored this strain, zeroing in on my SSDD instead. My theory for whatever it is worth is that those cabbage worms target the dank smelling plants given the choice.

I will add that the hash from this strain was truly outstanding.


----------



## Igneref (Aug 26, 2018)

beautiful plants everyone.

I've got a few packs of Bodhi Seeds. Hollyweed ,Guava Hashplant ,Lions Milk, Love Triangle, Sunshine Daydream and Barefoot Doctor. Anyone grown these before? What are the flower times like? I don't know which ones to try first. Any recommendations?


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 26, 2018)

Igneref said:


> beautiful plants everyone.
> 
> I've got a few packs of Bodhi Seeds. Hollyweed ,Guava Hashplant ,Lions Milk, Love Triangle, Sunshine Daydream and Barefoot Doctor. Anyone grown these before? What are the flower times like? I don't know which ones to try first. Any recommendations?


Can't go wrong with the ssdd,friend.mine went 9 weeks.


----------



## Shmozz (Aug 26, 2018)

Igneref said:


> beautiful plants everyone.
> 
> I've got a few packs of Bodhi Seeds. Hollyweed ,Guava Hashplant ,Lions Milk, Love Triangle, Sunshine Daydream and Barefoot Doctor. Anyone grown these before? What are the flower times like? I don't know which ones to try first. Any recommendations?


Guava hashplant is one pack I'm sorry I missed out on.


----------



## Chef420 (Aug 26, 2018)

Igneref said:


> beautiful plants everyone.
> 
> I've got a few packs of Bodhi Seeds. Hollyweed ,Guava Hashplant ,Lions Milk, Love Triangle, Sunshine Daydream and Barefoot Doctor. Anyone grown these before? What are the flower times like? I don't know which ones to try first. Any recommendations?


Just get busy with any of them. You can’t go wrong.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 26, 2018)

Love Triangle, Hollyweed, and SSDD. Wasn't even a second thought on these. Chef is right tho they will be good. The ones I listed are guarantee flame whole way through.


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 26, 2018)

Igneref said:


> beautiful plants everyone.
> 
> I've got a few packs of Bodhi Seeds. Hollyweed ,Guava Hashplant ,Lions Milk, Love Triangle, Sunshine Daydream and Barefoot Doctor. Anyone grown these before? What are the flower times like? I don't know which ones to try first. Any recommendations?


I ran guava hash plant, ssdd and guava hashplant was the best, I have a cut that finishes in 7-8 weeks..ssdd, I had a few phenos, most were decent (including butter cuts), but much better offspring from Cocoon x ssdd, so the potential is there for magic... barefoot doc if you want some cbd...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 26, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> Blueberry Hashplant gets a conjugal visit. Pic is from 2 years ago. I got about a dozen seeds out of that paper bag pollination. Currently running a few of this batch.
> 
> After reading my notes on that grow, this was a later plant (July 4) BBHP had serious bag appeal for an outdoor grow. Beautiful fat buds, all of my phenos smelled sweet, no HP aromas. Cabbage worms pretty much ignored this strain, zeroing in on my SSDD instead. My theory for whatever it is worth is that those cabbage worms target the dank smelling plants given the choice.
> 
> ...


I had a really nice cut of blueberry from dutch passion back in 2002-2004, she smelled and tasted just like grape jelly and was the number choice of food for every pest in sight. My buddy I gifted a skunk #1 and blueberry cut to ended up with mites real bad and I shit you not the blueberry was completely covered while the skunks barely had any mites on them. My buddy actually left the blueberry in the room as a trap plant so he could finish the skunk flower, lol. 

Some plants are just juicier, lol. Cheers


----------



## GreenNucleus (Aug 27, 2018)

I've got a number of Bodhi packs but I'm saving a little bit from each paycheck for the next BOGO. Looking forward to one big purchase and then sitting on it for a while until the itch gets too strong.

Anyone grow the Lemon Wookie yet?


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 27, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Guava hashplant is one pack I'm sorry I missed out on.


I was lucky enough to find someone selling a pack. May have to drop these next time I pop something new.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 27, 2018)

3 Space Monkey have hit the towel along with 3 Greenpoint BlackGold. Fall equinox about here and I may already have a Peak NL male to go live down the hill for a while.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 28, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> I've got a number of Bodhi packs but I'm saving a little bit from each paycheck for the next BOGO. Looking forward to one big purchase and then sitting on it for a while until the itch gets too strong.
> 
> Anyone grow the Lemon Wookie yet?


Start popping them. Why collect? What if you get hit by a car tomorrow? You ain’t guaranteed another day, grow them while you can.


----------



## elkamino (Aug 28, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> What if you get hit by a car tomorrow? You ain’t guaranteed another day


Jesus speaketh the truth


----------



## GreenNucleus (Aug 28, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Start popping them. Why collect? What if you get hit by a car tomorrow? You ain’t guaranteed another day, grow them while you can.


No doubt, I have 4 MTN temple going now and a few DH X LBL freebies. They've only been vegging for 3ish weeks and I'm going to give them another week before flipping them. 

I'm a new grower, if you were guessing a range for yield in organic soil 2-3 gallon containers and 4 weeks veg, what would you guess? I just want to make sure I don't short change myself too much but I also want to get to the finish line on this first run. I know this is almost impossible to answer but I'll even take educated guesses or shots in the dark. ie - somewhere between 15 grams and 17 lbs. 

I also have 3 x Lemon Wookies and 3 x More Cowbell OGKB in paper towels right now. Hope to start posting pics in flower.


----------



## thenasty1 (Aug 28, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> I'm a new grower, if you were guessing a range for yield in organic soil 2-3 gallon containers and 4 weeks veg, what would you guess?


about a pound


----------



## GreenNucleus (Aug 28, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> about a pound


lol, I was really hoping for some more sincere replies but thanks. I'd take about an oz per. I've never sold a gram of anything in my life and I don't plan on starting. This is purely a personal garden endeavor.


----------



## thenasty1 (Aug 28, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> lol, I was really hoping for some more sincere replies but thanks. I'd take about an oz per. I've never sold a gram of anything in my life and I don't plan on starting. This is purely a personal garden endeavor.


its an obligatory thing
yield estimate is more or less a crapshoot, too many variables
i will say that an oz per on a 4 wk veg is well within reasonable expectation, and more than that should be easily doable in good climate conditions with good, dialed in soil


----------



## GreenNucleus (Aug 28, 2018)

At what size/age do most people take clones? I don't know if I should bother with it given how short/stocky my plants are still.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 28, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> At what size/age do most people take clones? I don't know if I should bother with it given how short/stocky my plants are still.


Clones can be taken at any size/age. 
I've always taken really short clones, habit I guess. 
Ideally though I'd say between 7/10" is best, but 2/7" works perfectly as long as they are treated right and grow without delay.


----------



## thenasty1 (Aug 28, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> At what size/age do most people take clones? I don't know if I should bother with it given how short/stocky my plants are still.


this is dependent on many variables as well. as long as you can get a fair bit of the stem from your cutting (i do 4-5" or so) into your rooting medium you should be good to go


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 28, 2018)

Testers are doing good. 17 days from flip. Stretch is real with this run, had to supercrop a couple plants, not sure if it's genetics or if I wasn't hitting them with enough light. Probably both but anyways I got all the lights setup now so things should be smooth sailing from here on out 
Lucky charms x purple unicorn (stretchy phenos)
Lucky charms x purple unicorn ( shorter phenos)
Pirate sweat x 88g13hp (short pheno)
Pirate sweat x 88g13hp (taller phenos)
The luckys have a very pleasant artificial fruity smell, can't quite pinpoint anything yet. The pirates smell strong and skunky with something else, to early to tell.


----------



## N.R.G. (Aug 28, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> lol, I was really hoping for some more sincere replies but thanks. I'd take about an oz per. I've never sold a gram of anything in my life and I don't plan on starting. This is purely a personal garden endeavor.


That was a pretty decent guess really. If you have enough light you can without a doubt hit 3-4 oz per plant in soil on a month long veg in 3 gallon pots. That same 4 weeks veg in RDWC would yield you a pound per plant but let's not get into all that. Old rule of thumb is at least an ounce per gallon in soil assuming you have everything else in order "proper light, proper feeding, proper temps and so on with a decent yielding strain".


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Aug 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Have any of you cats "f2" the goji og? I plan on popping 5 of my last 6 goji beans in hopes of finding a good male and will f2 any females but I was just curious as to peep's personal experiences
> 
> I know bodhi and others have found some gems in the f2 but again just a wondering.


I f2d a gogi run I did in the spring. Not heavily seeded. Plant was so nice i cloned and am in the middle of an out door run. Seeds turned out gorgeous. Just waiting for this heat wave to pass before I start a fall indoor pheno hunt. I had the totem pole pheno for my female and a righteous Bush that stank even before I flowered him out for my male. I took a cut of him to use as my pollen source and let a buddy of mine add him to his collection for future chucks. 2 seeds out of 11... 9 more to hunt thru and 5 or 6 hundred f2 to play with. 
Chucked him to a granola funk and a Greenpoint jelly pie. Lots of potential in the gogi line.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 28, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I f2d a gogi run I did in the spring. Not heavily seeded. Plant was so nice i cloned and am in the middle of an out door run. Seeds turned out gorgeous. Just waiting for this heat wave to pass before I start a fall indoor pheno hunt. I had the totem pole pheno for my female and a righteous Bush that stank even before I flowered him out for my male. I took a cut of him to use as my pollen source and let a buddy of mine add him to his collection for future chucks. 2 seeds out of 11... 9 more to hunt thru and 5 or 6 hundred f2 to play with.
> Chucked him to a granola funk and a Greenpoint jelly pie. Lots of potential in the gogi line.


Those crosses should be real nice! Goji jelly pie sounds legit.

I'm gonna be popping 5 of my last 6 gojis this fall to find a good male for chucking and to f2 the goji since Bodhi ain't making any more goji. I gotta have more for future use, lol.

I plan on using, if found, a goji male to hit a few girls I got or will have by this fall.


----------



## maverick45710 (Aug 28, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> I've read that its pretty good if you grow mexican schwag out yourself. I know bodhi seeds have to be better and that's why I'm considering them. Although schwag these days is A lot better than it used to be. It seems to improve every year. In every oz there's only about 5 to 10 seeds give or take these days. So it makes me think the cartels are culling the males now and learning to grow their plants better. I've had schwag before that rivaled dispensary weed too. So please give me some experienced answers on the strains i listed. I've read up on the strains that went into making these crosses and cant decide on what I want.


Seeds from mexican (brick or bailed) marijuana will 80% of the time end up herm. i saved seeds from the best looking mexican i could find and almost all ended up hermie when i grew them out. the mexican farmers do pull the males but in a huge field, the female plants will end up throwing a few pollen sacks. which in turn will make just a few hermie seeds. you are right though, the quality has increased from year to year. if they would just cure it better and not press it into bails & bricks, it would be very close to dank. also, due to the growing season in mexico, the farmers will harvest their marijuana plants twice a year. once in the fall, around the same time we harvest here in america and then again around dec/jan. 15yr ago, i would go thru a 100lbs of mexican weed every 10 days or so. i got to be very familiar with the harvest times and methods in mexico. i also got to cherry pick the bails, saving only the best looking buds for myself and close family members. some of the best sativa buds in the world come from those mexican bails that are the size of a small coffee table! too bad there is so much violence associated with the cartel weed! plus the cartels make so much more money from the other drugs, there is less marijuana smuggled over the border.


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 29, 2018)

maverick45710 said:


> Seeds from mexican (brick or bailed) marijuana will 80% of the time end up herm. i saved seeds from the best looking mexican i could find and almost all ended up hermie when i grew them out. the mexican farmers do pull the males but in a huge field, the female plants will end up throwing a few pollen sacks. which in turn will make just a few hermie seeds. you are right though, the quality has increased from year to year. if they would just cure it better and not press it into bails & bricks, it would be very close to dank. also, due to the growing season in mexico, the farmers will harvest their marijuana plants twice a year. once in the fall, around the same time we harvest here in america and then again around dec/jan. 15yr ago, i would go thru a 100lbs of mexican weed every 10 days or so. i got to be very familiar with the harvest times and methods in mexico. i also got to cherry pick the bails, saving only the best looking buds for myself and close family members. some of the best sativa buds in the world come from those mexican bails that are the size of a small coffee table! too bad there is so much violence associated with the cartel weed! plus the cartels make so much more money from the other drugs, there is less marijuana smuggled over the border.


That's interesting. I always thought they harvest once a year.


----------



## elkamino (Aug 29, 2018)

Space Monkey in the pipe
GLG Bodhi promo shirt lol
Hatcher Pass AK


----------



## GreenNucleus (Aug 29, 2018)

I want some Bodhi shirts!


----------



## Strudelheim (Aug 29, 2018)

gave my mom who's never smoked weed in here 60 years my bodhi shirt, she repped it the next day I had to laugh.


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 29, 2018)

I gotta say soulfood is some real awesome smoke. Such a good buzz from both the mom leaners and dad leaners. The pinesoul leaners got plenty of sativa and the buzz from the hashplant leaners is a great body feeling.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 29, 2018)

maverick45710 said:


> Seeds from mexican (brick or bailed) marijuana will 80% of the time end up herm. i saved seeds from the best looking mexican i could find and almost all ended up hermie when i grew them out. the mexican farmers do pull the males but in a huge field, the female plants will end up throwing a few pollen sacks. which in turn will make just a few hermie seeds. you are right though, the quality has increased from year to year. if they would just cure it better and not press it into bails & bricks, it would be very close to dank. also, due to the growing season in mexico, the farmers will harvest their marijuana plants twice a year. once in the fall, around the same time we harvest here in america and then again around dec/jan. 15yr ago, i would go thru a 100lbs of mexican weed every 10 days or so. i got to be very familiar with the harvest times and methods in mexico. i also got to cherry pick the bails, saving only the best looking buds for myself and close family members. some of the best sativa buds in the world come from those mexican bails that are the size of a small coffee table! too bad there is so much violence associated with the cartel weed! plus the cartels make so much more money from the other drugs, there is less marijuana smuggled over the border.


one other thing to consider with mex, is that they are not growing for seeds- probably hard to find a lot of good ripe ones to go with. And you are right about other drugs- meth and heroin are their big money makers and main concern.


----------



## zeeman (Aug 29, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Start popping them. Why collect? What if you get hit by a car tomorrow? You ain’t guaranteed another day, grow them while you can.


Because (God forbid)Bodhi might get hit by a car tomorrow.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 29, 2018)

zeeman said:


> Because (God forbid)Bodhi might get hit by a car tomorrow.


So whats your point? The genetics get better the longer you hold onto them? or is it just a money thing, like you want to horde them and resell? I dont give a shit about making money off others genetics, dude. I buy beans to grow. Either you're money hungry or you missed my point, which is live for today. 

edit: shit, if you want to horde them, F2 them at least and preserve a line. Do something worthwhile.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 29, 2018)

Every little thing is gonna be alright!


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 29, 2018)

Do whatever you want with the seeds you buy....hoard 'em , feed them to your parrot and exclaim about how much nicer the birdshit smells....doesn't matter, they are yours to use or waste. Testers on the other hand should be handled with a moral obligation to fulfill your duty to pop asap, record and pass that info as you agreed upon in the beginning ( if you sign up as a tester). Don't really see any other reason to argue here...

As for getting hit by a car... that's a possibility. My cousin just died on his Harley by getting cut off by someone in a stolen truck, who then bailed on foot and is at large. Take chances.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 29, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> I gotta say soulfood is some real awesome smoke. Such a good buzz from both the mom leaners and dad leaners. The pinesoul leaners got plenty of sativa and the buzz from the hashplant leaners is a great body feeling.


Good to know. Makes me more excited for mid to late October if ya know what I mean


----------



## numberfour (Aug 29, 2018)

Goji x Sunshine Daydream bagseed
 

This is one of the 1212 from seed plants I'm running, got another two phenos but this is the one I like the best. She's a little sensitive but has such a sweet smell to her. Mother was Goji and has a subtle earthy aroma which I still run. Has any one any info on sweet Sunshine Daydream phenos?


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Aug 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Those crosses should be real nice! Goji jelly pie sounds legit.
> 
> I'm gonna be popping 5 of my last 6 gojis this fall to find a good male for chucking and to f2 the goji since Bodhi ain't making any more goji. I gotta have more for future use, lol.
> 
> I plan on using, if found, a goji male to hit a few girls I got or will have by this fall.


The gogi male was something to behold, dude. Super fast vegger. As wide as he was tall without any pinching involved. He stank... I thought he was a female for the longest time until he preflowered on me. The mom was a champ. Had to cut her a bit early due to heat issues. June July and August are not even worth trying to maintain temps in my space... way too hot. The mom made it outside where is loving life. Took a few more cuts off her for a future run. Gonna pop a few f2 and see what I can dig up. If I find a decent male I might cross back to the mom. I figure if I back breed it a bit I might be able to stabilize the totem pole pheno. 
I'm not sure how I feel about the jelly pie cross. My pheno had a very nasty terpene profile at the end. Might not be worth digging thru that shit to find out that its shit. I have 2 more packs of jp to dig thru.
I also have a pack of space monkey and black rasp to try out. The granola funk was wonderful. Not sure what gogi will do to that.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 29, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Do whatever you want with the seeds you buy....hoard 'em , feed them to your parrot and exclaim about how much nicer the birdshit smells....doesn't matter, they are yours to use or waste. Testers on the other hand should be handled with a moral obligation to fulfill your duty to pop asap, record and pass that info as you agreed upon in the beginning ( if you sign up as a tester). Don't really see any other reason to argue here...
> 
> As for getting hit by a car... that's a possibility. My cousin just died on his Harley by getting cut off by someone in a stolen truck, who then bailed on foot and is at large. Take chances.


yeah, you are correct. I was a little overzealous. Speaking of testers, hows everybody's doing? I'm gonna go water soon so I'll take photos of them. So far they all have really asymmetrical growth, where opposite branches are waaay different sizes. in week 3.5 right now, and the bud growth seems to all lean more to the long and foxtaily side. Hoping these guys dont go 14+ weeks, but am prepared to finish if they do so.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 29, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> My second run ever I was given a cut of "dynamite". 56 days, big solid light green, orange nugs that wreaked of pure grapefruit. Over power everything in the room kinda smell. Would throw a few nanners at the end of week 8, but the most stable plant I've ever ran, otherwise. Some of the best tasting hash. Killer bag appeal, but potency was just ok for me after a few years and I assumed I could always get her back, so I let her go. My buddy called me last year asking if she was still around because he lost his cuts while on vacation.


Dynamite was from Next generation seeds out of Canada and they also made grapegod. I grew the grapegod several different types and always found a wonderful GF pheno. I heard next generation has gone down hill but they once had some fire.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 29, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> The gogi male was something to behold, dude. Super fast vegger. As wide as he was tall without any pinching involved. He stank... I thought he was a female for the longest time until he preflowered on me. The mom was a champ. Had to cut her a bit early due to heat issues. June July and August are not even worth trying to maintain temps in my space... way too hot. The mom made it outside where is loving life. Took a few more cuts off her for a future run. Gonna pop a few f2 and see what I can dig up. If I find a decent male I might cross back to the mom. I figure if I back breed it a bit I might be able to stabilize the totem pole pheno.
> I'm not sure how I feel about the jelly pie cross. My pheno had a very nasty terpene profile at the end. Might not be worth digging thru that shit to find out that its shit. I have 2 more packs of jp to dig thru.
> I also have a pack of space monkey and black rasp to try out. The granola funk was wonderful. Not sure what gogi will do to that.


That jelly cross might still throw out some nice flavors because it has the genetics in there somewhere but you will run into more of that shitty pheno though. But the goji f2s should hold some nice treats for you.


----------



## zeeman (Aug 29, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So whats your point? The genetics get better the longer you hold onto them? or is it just a money thing, like you want to horde them and resell? I dont give a shit about making money off others genetics, dude. I buy beans to grow. Either you're money hungry or you missed my point, which is live for today.
> 
> edit: shit, if you want to horde them, F2 them at least and preserve a line. Do something worthwhile.


My point is that half the people on this forum wish they had saved some of their goji seeds in the fridge. Bodhi wants us all to plant more seeds, by all means. That doesn’t mean I’m not gonna have a stash stored for the days when Monsanto feminized autoflower polyhybrids are all you can buy. Some of us might die tomorrow and some of us might live years wishing we had our our ‘79 Xmas bud or roadkill skunk.
Bodhi probably saves quite a bit of stuff for later days...


----------



## Schmarmpit (Aug 29, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Speaking of testers, hows everybody's doing?


The summer heat has got my girls feeling stressed. The mendo purps are definitely taking it worse than the apollo 11. Thankfully they are all still stacking pretty nice though. Im just praying for cooler temps so they can finish up in a more comfortable environment.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 29, 2018)

hey all!   of course i have some SSDD vegging right now  but thanks to some kind growers on here  i also have F2 of Dank Sinatra as well as a Bruce Banner x Dank Sinatra cross.  i'll post some pictures up when there is something to look at but i did want to report some wonderful smells coming off of the DS as well as the BBxDS cross - the BBxDS has the most wonderful smell ever!!  as soon as i can think of what it smells like, i'll update that too. all of the DS have great smells too! similar to SSDD but definitely different.

hope you all are doing great! it's been so nice to pop in here and see some wonderful Bodhi grows with some beautiful pictures representing Bodhi. 

*PSA*
my cousin died - went to check his daughter's muffler and was accidentally crushed by the car (in front of her!). _Use Jack Stands_. he was hurrying because his wife had a stroke three weeks prior and he needed to be at the hospital. he always had a smile on his face.

i know there are a lot of men that use this site and i'm just going to say it again: *Use Jack Stands when you're underneath a car*.

i never got to tell him i was growing because you know-the don't tell rule-i had always planned on telling him when we were old...i guess this is me telling him now. hey bobby--you'll never guess what i was doing back in the day!!!


----------



## GreenNucleus (Aug 30, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> The summer heat has got my girls feeling stressed. The mendo purps are definitely taking it worse than the apollo 11. Thankfully they are all still stacking pretty nice though. Im just praying for cooler temps so they can finish up in a more comfortable environment.
> View attachment 4189397


Hey Schmarm, how long did you veg those for? And how many days into flower are you? container size? I'm the resident newb on the bodhi forums so I'm just trying to get a better feel for all the variables.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dynamite was from Next generation seeds out of Canada and they also made grapegod. I grew the grapegod several different types and always found a wonderful GF pheno. I heard next generation has gone down hill but they once had some fire.


Thanks for the info, bud. Yeah, the smoke was super gf smell and taste on the pheno I was given. If there is a more gf smelling plant out there, I would be surprised.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 30, 2018)

zeeman said:


> My point is that half the people on this forum wish they had saved some of their goji seeds in the fridge. Bodhi wants us all to plant more seeds, by all means. That doesn’t mean I’m not gonna have a stash stored for the days when Monsanto feminized autoflower polyhybrids are all you can buy. Some of us might die tomorrow and some of us might live years wishing we had our our ‘79 Xmas bud or roadkill skunk.
> Bodhi probably saves quite a bit of stuff for later days...


Oh yeah, sort of like the only way you can get weed in legal states is through shops? Lol. Again, my point is grow them, and then f2 them right away if you are so worried about holding onto them. Who knows if your seeds will pop 15 years from now. Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 30, 2018)

Testers: All are acting up in the growth stage, and i know it is because of my soil recipe.. as GreenTools stated, testers should be done with complete professionalism, and I feel like a real jerk for using an experimental mix with testers... but I really did think it would be something good at the time... I will say though, of the 7 different strains I got going, the two testers are by far the most impressive... in growth and development and in smell- even more so than another Bodhi strain. The SSH x Purple Unicorn f3 is the biggest, and has a sweet and slightly sour, berry skunk smell, (maybe a little "bitter" in there too), and most of the Pinesoul x Orgasmatron have a sour candy, raspberry, sharpie smell, but one has a warm chocolate cake smell, with a very light fruitiness. That's the one i'm the most eager to try. Also, the Pinsoul/Orgasmatron are the quickest to flower- beating all of the other strains by over a week outdoors.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 30, 2018)

Soar 1
 Soar 1
 Soar 2
 
Soar 2


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 30, 2018)

Haogxssdd
 
Haogxssdd
 J1hp
 
J1hp


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 30, 2018)

Mango biche x Iraqi tester that made it into big tent.
 She’s got plenty to eat and drink, just strange leaves. These are testers.
 Middle and left are OMGdragonsblood and the right is another mango biche Iraqi.
 OMGdragonsblood.
These are all finishing up week 3.


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 30, 2018)

I had a bb#3 × a11g tester that had a stretched irregular pattern from seed...settled down and made made clunkers on the clone run. I am a big believer of doing seed run, and running the clone of that seed plant to see the actual potential.... wish I had the devotion to get on the spring testers, but got a couple of my own whatevers I've been working on for a bit...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 30, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> I had a bb#3 × a11g tester that had a stretched irregular pattern from seed...settled down and made made clunkers on the clone run. I am a big believer of doing seed run, and running the clone of that seed plant to see the actual potential.... wish I had the devotion to get on the spring testers, but got a couple of my own whatevers I've been working on for a bit...


I agree 100%. I had a bay11 from seed, it was pretty good. but the clone, and the clones that came from that, were waaay better. Deeper, darker purple, frostier, stinkier, stickier, just overall better smoke too. I had to flower out all the clones, but I found a seed which Is actually in the flower tent right now. This time around its all bright green, no purple at all. So we shall see. Found 2 seeds in 5 clones and a momma clone.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Aug 30, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> Hey Schmarm, how long did you veg those for? And how many days into flower are you? container size? I'm the resident newb on the bodhi forums so I'm just trying to get a better feel for all the variables.


Im in a 4x4 and wanted more, smaller plants to run more testsers. I went with 2 gallon fabric pots for the first time, and a quick 2-3 week veg. No topping/training straight to flower. 4 weeks in so far. Wish i would have done 3 gallon containers but these should still produce fairly well.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Aug 30, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> Im in a 4x4 and wanted more, smaller plants to run more testsers. I went with 2 gallon fabric pots for the first time, and a quick 2-3 week veg. No topping/training straight to flower. 4 weeks in so far. Wish i would have done 3 gallon containers but these should still produce fairly well.


Thanks. I'm going to do a slightly longer veg but I was just trying to get a feel for what the plants will look like. I know there are so many variables at play, it's impossible to tell. Thanks for the reply. I'm also running some 2 and 3 gallon fabrics. Hoping to get at least an ounce per plant in my tent. I know some people say you should shoot for 1 oz/gallon but I'm going to assume that's for experienced growers. 

All of this is new to me but I'm looking forward to being a regular contributor here.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Aug 31, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> I want some Bodhi shirts!


https://www.etsy.com/shop/plantmoreseeds

Enjoy!

=]


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Aug 31, 2018)

Can someone help me choose between space cake remix or more cowbell remix? Thanks


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 31, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Can someone help me choose between space cake remix or more cowbell remix? Thanks


more cowbell


----------



## Schwaggy P (Aug 31, 2018)

Appalachian Super Skunk - Week 3


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 31, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Appalachian Super Skunk - Week 3
> View attachment 4190519
> View attachment 4190520


Damn, that looks REAL good! way better than any of mine did.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Aug 31, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Damn, that looks REAL good! way better than any of mine did.


Thanks! She has a sour cream and onion funk. When I cut her down, it smells like I dropkicked a full tub of french onion dip across the room. Taste doesn't fully mirror smell as it is more earthy on the inhale and menthol-eucalyptus on the exhale.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Appalachian Super Skunk - Week 3
> View attachment 4190519
> View attachment 4190520


Everyone likes a little ASS!


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Sep 1, 2018)

Igneref said:


> beautiful plants everyone.
> 
> I've got a few packs of Bodhi Seeds. Hollyweed ,Guava Hashplant ,Lions Milk, Love Triangle, Sunshine Daydream and Barefoot Doctor. Anyone grown these before? What are the flower times like? I don't know which ones to try first. Any recommendations?


Sunshine daydream, seen multiple pics it looks outta control


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 1, 2018)

xX1cEpikKXx said:


> Sunshine daydream, seen multiple pics it looks outta control


Never grown SSDD but i'm growing a cross with it right now and it is killer! I would like to now grow it out on its own. 

also is that a chocolate breaking fork in your avatar picture?


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Sep 1, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Never grown SSDD but i'm growing a cross with it right now and it is killer! I would like to now grow it out on its own.
> 
> also is that a chocolate breaking fork in your avatar picture?


Mannn its got color and bag appeal. And the pic is a picture of a ice pick


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Sep 1, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Never grown SSDD but i'm growing a cross with it right now and it is killer! I would like to now grow it out on its own.


SSDD is consistently awesome for me, currently running several crosses & f3s. I have liked all phenos. Hearty & easy to grow outdoors. Disclaimer that I prefer the dank, love the smells.


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Sep 1, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> SSDD is consistently awesome for me, currently running several crosses & f3s. I have liked all phenos. Hearty & easy to grow outdoors. Disclaimer that I prefer the dank, love the smells.


Can u serve us a review of those terps baby?


----------



## doniawon (Sep 1, 2018)

xX1cEpikKXx said:


> Can u serve us a review of those terps baby?


Blueberry fabric softener!


----------



## elkamino (Sep 1, 2018)

xX1cEpikKXx said:


> Can u serve us a review of those terps baby?


Buttery Blueberry muffin batter, morphing to include a more rank butter/almost sharp cheesy with a few months cure. I had 3 girls, all coulda been keepers, here’s the one I ran 4x


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 1, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Buttery Blueberry muffin batter, morphing to include a more rank butter/almost sharp cheesy with a few months cure. I had 3 girls, all coulda been keepers, here’s the one I ran 4x View attachment 4191159 View attachment 4191160


wowie! how long did she run?


----------



## Rosinallday (Sep 1, 2018)

ssdd x bbhp
 
Dank Sinatra


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 1, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Buttery Blueberry muffin batter, morphing to include a more rank butter/almost sharp cheesy with a few months cure. I had 3 girls, all coulda been keepers, here’s the one I ran 4x View attachment 4191159 View attachment 4191160


that looks good.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 1, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> ssdd x bbhp
> View attachment 4191198
> Dank Sinatra
> View attachment 4191200


that looks great and I bet it even smokes beter.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 1, 2018)

really really nice pictures


----------



## elkamino (Sep 1, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> wowie! how long did she run?


I chopped at 8 & 10 weeks, 8 was definitely louder and better in every way.


----------



## maverick45710 (Sep 1, 2018)

i mainly grow from fem seeds in 3 gallon pots of FF soil under 3 x 600 hps. i made a order from GLG for 3 packs of bodhi seeds last year. ( mothers milk, more cowbell & clusterfunk as the freebie ) i will have to say all were good genetics, and turned out very well. i flowered for 9 weeks or maybe 9.5 at most. i vegged for 5 to 6 weeks, topping only once. i avg 3 ounces per plant which is typical of my set-up. all the smoke was very good but i got the most compliments on the mothers milk. very frosty and a great buzz (a heavy stone). it was not as dense as some of my other plants but over-all a very nice finished product. i would prob grow more bodhi if i had the extra room to work with regular seeds with the males. i do think you get a better over-all plant from regular seeds but fem seeds are quicker and easier. i would love to try a few ssdd or a cross of it.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 1, 2018)

Goji 7weeks from flip
 

Bingo pjs 7weeks as well


----------



## bobqp (Sep 1, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> ssdd x bbhp
> View attachment 4191198
> Dank Sinatra
> View attachment 4191200


Iove the dank sinatra


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Sep 2, 2018)

We need smell - o - vision more than quantum computers. Someone HELP


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 2, 2018)

xX1cEpikKXx said:


> We need smell - o - vision more than quantum computers. Someone HELP


nah, its just motivation to get out there and PLANTMORESEEDS! 



elkamino said:


> I chopped at 8 & 10 weeks, 8 was definitely louder and better in every way.


interesting! were those clones you chopped at different times, same pheno? I think this is one of the first times I"ve seen somebody say the one that got cut early ended up being better.


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Sep 2, 2018)

Even if we planted 3726262 seeds, i would still use it.


----------



## bigbongloads (Sep 2, 2018)

Goji og from seed in 5gal pot. I have 5 girls from seed outdoors and got my eye on this one. Colorful pistils coming out of her and she has the best structure the other 4 have that floppy snow lotus thing going on.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Sep 2, 2018)

How is his northern lights 5?


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 2, 2018)

@Rosinallday you always have such great grow pictures. it makes me feel sad for my girls because they're unable to grow to their full potential hiding in my closet!


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Sep 2, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Goji og from seed in 5gal pot. I have 5 girls from seed outdoors and got my eye on this one. Colorful pistils coming out of her and she has the best structure the other 4 have that floppy snow lotus thing going on.


Ever think of selfing her?


----------



## Strudelheim (Sep 2, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> https://www.etsy.com/shop/plantmoreseeds
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> =]


I got mine for free with an international GLG order... they seem pretty tight as far as freebies promos, stickers, and merch, maybe ask if you make an order he can throw it in instead of freebie seeds etc?


----------



## bigbongloads (Sep 2, 2018)

xX1cEpikKXx said:


> Ever think of selfing her?


Probably not I stick with regular seeds so if anything I’ll chuck some male pollen onto her. This is my first run with goji so I don’t even know what it smokes like yet. Got clones of them though.


----------



## jp68 (Sep 2, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Probably not I stick with regular seeds so if anything I’ll chuck some male pollen onto her. This is my first run with goji so I don’t even know what it smokes like yet. Got clones of them though.


have a purplish stemmed robust one that leans heavily towards the sativa side of things. That ones nice a little intense but it works


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 2, 2018)

Does anyone know why Bodhi remixed the Space Cake and Morecowbell? I have heard that the forum cut of GSC was prone to hermie easily. Is the OGKB more stable in that aspect? Or is OGKB just a better representation of "cookies" then the forum cut?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 2, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Does anyone know why Bodhi remixed the Space Cake and Morecowbell? I have heard that the forum cut of GSC was prone to hermie easily. Is the OGKB more stable in that aspect? Or is OGKB just a better representation of "cookies" then the forum cut?


Bodhi said in his potcast interview that he likes doing remixes. He likes seeing what different results emerge when doing the same cross with different phenos or crossing in the opposite direction. 

As for which cut of GSC is better, that’s personal preference. Nspecta from Humboldt CSI has said that he likes the forum cut the best. OGKB has been hugely popular for breeding and is responsible for Dosidos and every one of the “Breath” strains that have been popular lately. 

All cookies are prone to hermie. When OGKB first starting showing up, people said it yielded better, but I doubt it. That cut vegges so incredibly slowly, even if it does yield better on a per plant basis, you’re still losing out because of a longer veg time.


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 2, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Bodhi said in his potcast interview that he likes doing remixes. He likes seeing what different results emerge when doing the same cross with different phenos or crossing in the opposite direction.
> 
> As for which cut of GSC is better, that’s personal preference. Nspecta from Humboldt CSI has said that he likes the forum cut the best. OGKB has been hugely popular for breeding and is responsible for Dosidos and every one of the “Breath” strains that have been popular lately.
> 
> All cookies are prone to hermie. When OGKB first starting showing up, people said it yielded better, but I doubt it. That cut vegges so incredibly slowly, even if it does yield better on a per plant basis, you’re still losing out because of a longer veg time.





MojoRizing said:


> Does anyone know why Bodhi remixed the Space Cake and Morecowbell? I have heard that the forum cut of GSC was prone to hermie easily. Is the OGKB more stable in that aspect? Or is OGKB just a better representation of "cookies" then the forum cut?


I believe the OGKB was the original, and the thin mint / forum cuts originated as bagseed from that...


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 2, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> I believe the OGKB was the original, and the thin mint / forum cuts originated as bagseed from that...


Thin Mint is supposed to be the original from Cookie fam. Forum Cut was a bagseed S1 from GSC that was found early on, and got passed around the forums. 

The story I heard on OGKB was that a forum member going by OGKushBreath did a favor for someone from the cookie fam, he took care of their plants or something like that. In return, they gave him a bunch of GSC seeds to sift through, and the OGKB cut came from that. 

There’s also the platinum cut of GSC which I believe is another S1 that got passed around in the early days.


----------



## {Ganjika} (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## elkamino (Sep 2, 2018)

Went out coho fishing with my amigo who’s caught salmon out of the same boat on the Kenai River for 40+ years! Only caught a few but they were hogs  Anyway I was packing some Space Monkey in the pipe and it was looking particularly fosty... so I figured I’d post a couple pics of this beauty. It’s only got better with cure, maybe 8 weeks since chop


----------



## elkamino (Sep 2, 2018)

{Ganjika} said:


> View attachment 4191715 View attachment 4191716 View attachment 4191718 View attachment 4191722 View attachment 4191723 View attachment 4191720 View attachment 4191719 View attachment 4191724 View attachment 4191725


Nice plants! Based on your pix it Appears you’re taking the F3 to F4?  Good idea, especially since your male has purple stamens!? I’m no expert on males lol but That’s new to me... and we’ll worth F4ing. 

Ifn you have extras...Am I first in line?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Sep 2, 2018)

sum ss4 dried for 2 weeks, trimmed up and paper bagged.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 2, 2018)

Space Monkey at my house seems to take on a noticeable golden hue during cure. Always potent and smooth and in the Flowermate this moment. Usually get cedar and English Leather nose off her.


----------



## {Ganjika} (Sep 3, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Nice plants! Based on your pix it Appears you’re taking the F3 to F4?  Good idea, especially since your male has purple stamens!? I’m no expert on males lol but That’s new to me... and we’ll worth F4ing.
> 
> Ifn you have extras...Am I first in line?


I was gifted an unopen pack of seeds by a member on another forum I agreed to make F4's & send half back to him i didn't get a lot of beans cause i kept the plants small & made just enough for the two of us i sent him half the seeds so i dont have enough to go around but enough to go through myself & make F5's in the future but that'll have to wait awhile.I also crossed the purple NL males to a few very purple Pakistan Chitral Kush females i got about 15 or so seeds that i hope to run in a few months for the winter.

NL#5


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Sep 3, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Probably not I stick with regular seeds so if anything I’ll chuck some male pollen onto her. This is my first run with goji so I don’t even know what it smokes like yet. Got clones of them though.


Ill pay for some beans lol


----------



## Strudelheim (Sep 3, 2018)

And to add to this, a member by the name of chunky pigs on icmag has been working with many cookie genetics and has created OKGB 2.0. I have not grown it but many experienced growers have and have only good things to say about its yield and quality compared to forum cut etc.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 3, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Soar and Cherry Queen have my attention but I don't know if I have the room to handle lanky sativas. I'm hoping we'll see some grow reports. I really want to F2 both of them and start digging for treasure but I'd like to know how much digging is involved.
> 
> Do I need to have a big outdoor grow op or an entire room set aside for these?


Hey, So I gotta say the stretch is done on both of my pheno's of SOAR and neither stretched as big as either the HAOGSSDD or the J1HP. I'm pretty sure I two that each one leans more to one parent, and neither stretched significantly more than the other. i got some photos a few pages back.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 3, 2018)

{Ganjika} said:


> View attachment 4191715 View attachment 4191716 View attachment 4191718 View attachment 4191722 View attachment 4191723 View attachment 4191720 View attachment 4191719 View attachment 4191724 View attachment 4191725


How are these? I have a pack in the vault...I was also able to get Triad from bodhi


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 3, 2018)

{Ganjika} said:


> View attachment 4191715 View attachment 4191716 View attachment 4191718 View attachment 4191722 View attachment 4191723 View attachment 4191720 View attachment 4191719 View attachment 4191724 View attachment 4191725


Beautiful plants man. Males still going?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Sep 3, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4191726 View attachment 4191727
> Went out coho fishing with my amigo who’s caught salmon out of the same boat on the Kenai River for 40+ years! Only caught a few but they were hogs  Anyway I was packing some Space Monkey in the pipe and it was looking particularly fosty... so I figured I’d post a couple pics of this beauty. It’s only got better with cure, maybe 8 weeks since chop


Looks great


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 3, 2018)

Lucky charms x purple unicorn 22 days from flip 
Pirate sweat x 88g13hp


----------



## Craigson (Sep 3, 2018)

Skunk 91 open pollination.
6 females n 4 males.
Flipped to flower last night
#1 there didnt like the transplant too much but shes ok. Shes the lankiest of the bunch.


----------



## {Ganjika} (Sep 3, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> How are these? I have a pack in the vault...I was also able to get Triad from bodhi


i got 11 out of 15 to sprout which is still good in my book,
Kind of hard to tell since all the buds were pollinated & seeded but from what i sampled the NL#5 is great all around fairly even heady/body high maybe a little more heady in most phenos ide say but i found 1 pheno that was almost all body & real potent tried to reverse her & make S1's & a few hybrids with deepchunk & maple leaf indica but it didnt make any pollen. Good & potent had a citrus lemon/earthy/sort of mossy/hash smell & taste depending on pheno a little more citrus then anything from what i remember, rock hard buds SUPER EASY to grow very forgiving & VERY vigorous 1 of the easiest & most vigorous strains ive ever grown in nearly 25 years. I also feel it will be very good for breeding especially adding vigor & strength.

When you grow yours out i recommend you make lots of F4's then you can always go through them & find a keeper & have plenty of beans to look for the pheno you like most.
A lot of people want the beans for a reason they seem to be rare my guess was they were a limited release? Dont sit on them too long cause the germ rate will drop over time
please keep the genetics alive!


----------



## {Ganjika} (Sep 3, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Beautiful plants man. Males still going?


THANKS, no they're not i just made F4's & through them in the fridge to go through some other time. I dont have the time or energy to keep them going do to serious health issues just wanted to make sure i had seeds that were fresh so i didnt lose the genetics since they seem to be a rare.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 3, 2018)

Some Bodhi rarities for y’all ... Didn’t get a lot of pics this round so apologies. 

Ancient OG - super skunky/sharp cheddar/diesel aroma. Pretty decent potency. Only flowered one girl. She was stretchy and looked like she would yield abysmally. In week 8-10 (she’s fairly Sativa) her golf ball nuggets hardened up and made me regret not keeping a cut. Plenty of seeds left.
 


Cheech Wizard (green curry OG x snow lotus) - Loud as fuck. Smelliest strain I’ve ever had. Loud OG and overall funkiness. I will keep this cut forever. She isn’t the prettiest but her potency has no ceiling and her nugs are super dense. I want to make this cut famous cause she is my favorite variety I’ve ever had.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 3, 2018)

{Ganjika} said:


> i got 11 out of 15 to sprout which is still good in my book,
> Kind of hard to tell since all the buds were pollinated & seeded but from what i sampled the NL#5 is great all around fairly even heady/body high maybe a little more heady in most phenos ide say but i found 1 pheno that was almost all body & real potent tried to reverse her & make S1's & a few hybrids with deepchunk & maple leaf indica but it didnt make any pollen. Good & potent had a citrus lemon/earthy/sort of mossy/hash smell & taste depending on pheno a little more citrus then anything from what i remember, rock hard buds SUPER EASY to grow very forgiving & VERY vigorous 1 of the easiest & most vigorous strains ive ever grown in nearly 25 years. I also feel it will be very good for breeding especially adding vigor & strength.
> 
> When you grow yours out i recommend you make lots of F4's then you can always go through them & find a keeper & have plenty of beans to look for the pheno you like most.
> ...


I will! I know they're super easy to grow, but I haven't popped them as I'm on my second grow. I still suck so far and just getting my PH down pat. I will definitely pop them make some more seeds. may also cross with Triad (NL#5 x (NL5 x NL1 x NL5) or Black Lights (Black Domina x NL#1). Stupid plant counts

I forgot to say, great description. thanks


----------



## SFnone (Sep 3, 2018)

I went to water my plants today, a bunch of deer were right up on them- it doesn't look like they ate anything, but one pissed right next to one plant... I have never had any experience with deer, can anybody tell me anything? how concerned should I be?


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 3, 2018)

Very fucking concerned!!!!! Deer eat the shit out of plants. They make chemicals to repel them.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 3, 2018)

SFnone said:


> I went to water my plants today, a bunch of deer were right up on them- it doesn't look like they ate anything, but one pissed right next to one plant... I have never had any experience with deer, can anybody tell me anything? how concerned should I be?


from what i've heard they love eating cannabis plants. you can get predatory urine and use it as a border around the plants. I read somewhere you can use human urine. Not 100% on that last part. Again, not on your plants, but around them as a border


----------



## SFnone (Sep 3, 2018)

oh man, should I just make some sort of a temporary greenhouse? a friend who's kind of a science nerd was telling me about something in their urine called "prions"- sounds scary


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 3, 2018)

I've personally never had deer mess with plants while flowering.liquid fence is a really great product,smells like rotten eggs and garlic.when I used it,i only sprayed during veg just because after a few rounds of spray,I never had problems.the directions say spray once a week for 3 weeks I believe.i guess it all depends on how hungry they are
@SFnone


----------



## elkamino (Sep 3, 2018)

SFnone said:


> I went to water my plants today, a bunch of deer were right up on them- it doesn't look like they ate anything, but one pissed right next to one plant... I have never had any experience with deer, can anybody tell me anything? how concerned should I be?


Deer can and do eat cannabis, but if you’re not in a drought and native plants are healthy they’ll likely choose to eat something else. But maybe not, you just can’t know... especially since diets change seasonally. If you want to be sure Plantskyd or blood meal is what you need, it’s literally dried blood from slaughterhouses and deer moose and elk avoid it when scattered about. Meal is powdered and shitty to breathe when applying, Plantskyd comes that way or pelletized, depending on your situation.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 3, 2018)

SFnone said:


> I went to water my plants today, a bunch of deer were right up on them- it doesn't look like they ate anything, but one pissed right next to one plant... I have never had any experience with deer, can anybody tell me anything? how concerned should I be?


Put up some tomato stakes around them or use trees and run green braided fishing line around it. Also, garlic and piss help too.


----------



## elkamino (Sep 3, 2018)

SFnone said:


> oh man, should I just make some sort of a temporary greenhouse? a friend who's kind of a science nerd was telling me about something in their urine called "prions"- sounds scary


Dude the prions are only in nervous tissues like the spinal cord, definitely not urine. Good reason to remove the spinal cord before cooking deer or moose neck but not an issue otherwise.

But Bodhi, sorry... lol. Here’s some Dank Zappa lol


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 3, 2018)

elkamino said:


> it’s literally dried blood from slaughterhouses and deer moose and elk avoid it when scattered about.


i had a black bear visit me in my plot last year a couple days after I topdressed with fishmeal lol,way too close for comfort.
Beautiful plant,man I always enjoy your bud shots and and pics of your journeys.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 3, 2018)

so I did some research, and it sure sounds like prions can be transmitted through feces and urine... i'm not an expert, so I really can't say for sure, but... something to think about...
http://www.virology.ws/2015/06/25/prions-in-plants/
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4449294/
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/05/150515155636.htm


----------



## SFnone (Sep 3, 2018)

and thanks for the input, everyone! i'm going to bed now...


----------



## hillbill (Sep 4, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> i had a black bear visit me in my plot last year a couple days after I topdressed with fishmeal lol,way too close for comfort.
> Beautiful plant,man I always enjoy your bud shots and and pics of your journeys.


I can't use blood meal or bone meal or any fish products outside in my ornamentals. Raccoons, Armadillos, possums and bears pull my plants or dig things up all over. Bat guano and seed meals do fine. I also have bear-proof trash cans.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 4, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I can't use blood meal or bone meal or any fish products outside in my ornamentals. Raccoons, Armadillos, possums and bears pull my plants or dig things up all over. Bat guano and seed meals do fine. I also have bear-proof trash cans.


Same here(except for the possums and armadillos)my property is all woods, lots of wildlife.I've actually had more problems with bears knocking plants over when I was in 10gallon pots.never really had problems with deer.apparently blackbears dont have great sight,it was walking right towards me before I yelled(screamed) at it.
Hey bill,have you grown out black raz or hindu hash? I'm putting some into flower in a couple weeks.i've been s-cropping and a little bit of lst.i have a really small space and am concerned about stretch.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 4, 2018)

Neither one, sorry.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 4, 2018)

I have had deer eat a Peak Northern Lights male a couple years ago. They are thick here and always munching garden flowers. Some people are growing tomatoes and peppers in dog kennels!


----------



## Rosinallday (Sep 4, 2018)

I have deer in my garden every day and never had a problem. Too spicy but I'm sure if it's dry enough....


----------



## elkamino (Sep 4, 2018)

SFnone said:


> so I did some research, and it sure sounds like prions can be transmitted through feces and urine... i'm not an expert, so I really can't say for sure, but... something to think about...
> http://www.virology.ws/2015/06/25/prions-in-plants/
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4449294/
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/05/150515155636.htm


Well dang... NIH is a better source than me! Thanks for posting this, guess I need to research too...


----------



## GreenNucleus (Sep 4, 2018)

4 Mountain Temple seeds popped sometime in early August. I believe it was around the 7th. Just put them into flower, I'm sure they could've used more veg time but I'm a first timer and I'm excited to see what these produce. With any luck, I'll get some females. They are in 2 & 3 gallon containers although the 3 gallons are more like 2.5 since I didn't completely fill them. 

Running an organic soil mix. Hopefully everyone here will be willing to help this newb reach his first harvest. I have a bunch more seeds waiting in the wings.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 4, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Well dang... NIH is a better source than me! Thanks for posting this, guess I need to research too...


yeah, I was just hearing different things, and decided to check it out myself... one deer did pee right next to one plant, but I think it should be fine- always good to look it up though- the more you know, right?


----------



## jp68 (Sep 4, 2018)

anyone know anything about a mother plant trying to flower in the veg roomr after 6 or so months? have a love triangle the cream pheno that keeps on doing this while in veg. actually the cherry pheno did this as well but it was culled but then the cream one started doing it Been cloning before this occurs to reset the mom and hopefully avoid any degradation of the genetics but i have noticed the plant kind of changing smoke wise. still good smoke but wondering if anyone has expierieced this. Have a goji mom next to it and shes fine zero flowering issue . Also I'm knew here and i hope this the right place to ask


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 5, 2018)

I have used these successfully for years combined with falling a few choice trees to create a natural fence.
https://www.gardeners.com/buy/garlic-clips-deer-repellent/31-226.html 

Cheers


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 5, 2018)

jp68 said:


> anyone know anything about a mother plant trying to flower in the veg roomr after 6 or so months? have a love triangle the cream pheno that keeps on doing this while in veg. actually the cherry pheno did this as well but it was culled but then the cream one started doing it Been cloning before this occurs to reset the mom and hopefully avoid any degradation of the genetics but i have noticed the plant kind of changing smoke wise. still good smoke but wondering if anyone has expierieced this. Have a goji mom next to it and shes fine zero flowering issue . Also I'm knew here and i hope this the right place to ask


Plants in veg will sometimes flower if under stress. Usually when they are extremely root bound. What size pots do you keep your mother plants in? Also what medium do you use?


----------



## jp68 (Sep 5, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Plants in veg will sometimes flower if under stress. Usually when they are extremely root bound. What size pots do you keep your mother plants in? Also what medium do you use?


5 gallon pots, bcuzz medium and they are root bound some so i guess the LT is a bit sensitive to that as others seem fine . Thanks sir mojo! Another dumb question and I'm guessing its not a good idea to clone off the mom once shes throwing flowers in veg? got a copy before she threw em but I'm guessing its not a good idea? AND Thanks again man.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 5, 2018)

jp68 said:


> 5 gallon pots, bcuzz medium and they are root bound some so i guess the LT is a bit sensitive to that as others seem fine . Thanks sir mojo! Another dumb question and I'm guessing its not a good idea to clone off the mom once shes throwing flowers in veg? got a copy before she threw em but I'm guessing its not a good idea? AND Thanks again man.


It's fine. If it's preflowering really hard it might take a little while to kick back into full veg growth. I've taken clones as late as 6 weeks one time and 8 weeks of flowering another time (because I accidentally missed a plant when I was taking clones) and it just took longer to throw roots and re-veg.


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 5, 2018)

jp68 said:


> 5 gallon pots, bcuzz medium and they are root bound some so i guess the LT is a bit sensitive to that as others seem fine . Thanks sir mojo! Another dumb question and I'm guessing its not a good idea to clone off the mom once shes throwing flowers in veg? got a copy before she threw em but I'm guessing its not a good idea? AND Thanks again man.


I would think that 5 gallon pots should be fine. How often do you water? Also whats your light schedule, is it 18/6 or 24 on?


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Sep 5, 2018)

Does anyone know if Danky Bank is legit? I see talk of it earlier in the thread but not recently. They have a few old crosses I have my eye on. Thanks for any info!


----------



## indican3 (Sep 5, 2018)

For deer try fencing that area with fishing line (20lb+) Also placing Halloween ornaments, the motion sensor kind, hanging from/near plants to spook em off.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 5, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Does anyone know if Danky Bank is legit? I see talk of it earlier in the thread but not recently. They have a few old crosses I have my eye on. Thanks for any info!


Edit - just realized you must be talking about the Danky Bank seed bank? I’d be surprised if they were legit. Their site still has boilerplate in it.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 5, 2018)

I’m bankin on this dank. J1hp taster nug I took down today. Week 8. She’ll probably go 10 weeks I’m guessing. Not many new white pistils


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 5, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Does anyone know if Danky Bank is legit? I see talk of it earlier in the thread but not recently. They have a few old crosses I have my eye on. Thanks for any info!


I've never ordered from them, but I believe @Swamp Thing could answer your questions.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 5, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I've never ordered from them, but I believe @Swamp Thing could answer your questions.


If he was asking about @thedankybank on IG, that’s Swamp Thing. He has a thread on here:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/comic-book-genetics.964232/


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 6, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> If he was asking about @thedankybank on IG, that’s Swamp Thing. He has a thread on here:
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/comic-book-genetics.964232/


Yeah, I guess I assumed that's who he was asking about. Didn't realize there was a completely different bank with the same name.


----------



## jp68 (Sep 6, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> I would think that 5 gallon pots should be fine. How often do you water? Also whats your light schedule, is it 18/6 or 24 on?


18/6 and once a day watering is barely enough for the LT. appreciate the help and i believe this is the prob


MojoRizing said:


> I would think that 5 gallon pots should be fine. How often do you water? Also whats your light schedule, is it 18/6 or 24 on?


18/6
The LT has always been the thirstiest and it needs daily watering and the others not really Pretty sure its the issue so shes getting a bigger pot. if it doesn't get corrected ill post again. Thanks for the input highly appreciate the help


----------



## kindnug (Sep 6, 2018)

If they're needing water that often, then the roots likely need more room.
How large are the plants in 5gal pots? height/width?
My mother-room stays on 24hr light because I use it for clones also, so I've never had this problem.


----------



## jp68 (Sep 6, 2018)

kindnug said:


> If they're needing water that often, then the roots likely need more room.
> How large are the plants in 5gal pots? height/width?
> My mother-room stays on 24hr light because I use it for clones also, so I've never had this problem.


5ftx 3ft and she's gotta be propped up or she'll flop over.
pics are of the bbhp.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 6, 2018)

sent 6 Bings into flower today and took 5 clones from each prior. Will keep you all up to date on them as I don't think I have seen anyone post reports on this strain as of yet. No fun pics yet but be on the lookout!


----------



## zeeman (Sep 6, 2018)

Anybody pop any roadkill unicorn v2s? I’m not even sure what the cross is, it’s the only Bodhi packed I’ve picked up that didn’t list the parents


----------



## Strudelheim (Sep 6, 2018)

Just throwing this out there, if someone had some SSDD pollen to donate/contribute to a project, I have 2 females and no males and would be interested in making some F2's Would be more than happy to share with the community. Otherwise I will jus cross with some other genetics that I have in hope of preserving some of the genetics and traits in new crosses.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 6, 2018)

zeeman said:


> Anybody pop any roadkill unicorn v2s? I’m not even sure what the cross is, it’s the only Bodhi packed I’ve picked up that didn’t list the parents


Road kill unicorn is one I believe. Not sure on the other 

edit: I was really stoned and thinking purple wookie because RKU is one of ITS parents. Disregard, I wasnt trying to be a smartass, lol.


----------



## Kromb (Sep 6, 2018)

zeeman said:


> Anybody pop any roadkill unicorn v2s? I’m not even sure what the cross is, it’s the only Bodhi packed I’ve picked up that didn’t list the parents


I wish. Its supposed to be an awesome purple, none of mine germinated :/

I LOVE bodhi's prayer tower sativa line. The hippy soap pheno is godly! 

Goji OG was fun, there seem to be a good amount of phenos but one I found to be a keeper smelled sooooo special with a crazy strong psychadelic high. Super sweet and maybe kind of strawberry sugar floral aroma. There were boring phenos that reminded me of gg4 also.

Bodhi is super good vibes. Deep Line Alchemy 7 is a very good smoke for the head, good vibes gooooood vibes. Number 4 has one of the most special flavors and another positive introspective high!


----------



## Schmarmpit (Sep 6, 2018)

These Wookie testers are taking the summer heat like absolute champs. Clearly the Mendo Purps are suffering more but looking at the buds you'd never know it. All of them are really beginning to swell in week 5/6. I can't believe how chunky some of these plants are getting. Looks like both Apollo and Mendo Purps crosses will both be fantastic yielders. I think the Mendo wants to start going purple, but with 90+F most days they are just getting fried instead. That and they are much heavier eaters than I anticipated, not enough food. The Apollos are light feeders compared to the Mendo. Smells in this tent are just out of this world. I'm going to have to strap myself down to prevent from cutting too early. The Wookie is beckoning me!!! 

Weather is supposed to get much cooler here next week. These gals will finally get a much needed break right at the perfect time.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Sep 6, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Plants in veg will sometimes flower if under stress. Usually when they are extremely root bound. What size pots do you keep your mother plants in? Also what medium do you use?


Word!!! I've had a clone start flowering under 24/7 lights before. So it definitely can happen. Dont know what caused mine but it happened


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 6, 2018)

I have 2 blueberry mountains above soil. Hopefully these will be the first bodhi seeds I can flower. I'm on my second grow and had a nice jabba's male on the first grow that I culled. I over watered for a long time and had PH problems so I killed a bunch of seeds. ...Unfortunately, I killed a bunch of dank zappas but I have some more. Going with more freebies until I don't suck at growing. @Strudelheim where are you located? If I get a BBM male you can have some pollen (blueberry indica x appalachia). Not F2s, but pretty close to it.


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 6, 2018)

jp68 said:


> 18/6 and once a day watering is barely enough for the LT. appreciate the help and i believe this is the prob
> 
> 18/6
> The LT has always been the thirstiest and it needs daily watering and the others not really Pretty sure its the issue so shes getting a bigger pot. if it doesn't get corrected ill post again. Thanks for the input highly appreciate the help


No problem man., I think you are on the right track. If she is drinking way more then the others then pot size probably is your issue. Good luck sir!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 6, 2018)

Hey I dont know if this has been said yet, but right now on James Bean, they are out of freebies so ALL Bodhi packs are 60 dollars a piece. 

NO freebies, 60 dollar Bodhi packs. Not bad.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 6, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Hey I dont know if this has been said yet, but right now on James Bean, they are out of freebies so ALL Bodhi packs are 60 dollars a piece.
> 
> NO freebies, 60 dollar Bodhi packs. Not bad.


Well you got me on that one Jesus. I've been eyeing a particular strain for a while now and have just been itching to order. Finally pulled the trigger. Haha


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Sep 6, 2018)

I don't see much talk about it but black raspberry is phenomenal so far. The yeild is very good, very very easy to grow, out performing everything is my garden. Smells very sweet like almond milk lol. It's greasy as can be and has giant resin heads and giant football buds .


----------



## Swamp Thing (Sep 6, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Edit - just realized you must be talking about the Danky Bank seed bank? I’d be surprised if they were legit. Their site still has boilerplate in it.


I’m the DankyBank... am in fact legit but after getting robbed at the Emerald Cup I never launched the site and put getting more Bodhi and Dynasty stock and other breeders.. But I have been contemplating getting things rolling again soon with Strayfox, Doc D, Dynasty, breeders retail, hazeman, second generation/Dj short and other breeders. Atm just have my own crosses mainly made w Bodhi gear. A lot are just finishing testing now with great results from fellow buddies from breedbay hg420 and other old forum friends. A few testers contributing to the test thread on Overgrow as well...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 7, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> I’m the DankyBank... am in fact legit but after getting robbed at the Emerald Cup I never launched the site and put getting more Bodhi and Dynasty stock and other breeders.. But I have been contemplating getting things rolling again soon with Strayfox, Doc D, Dynasty, breeders retail, hazeman, second generation/Dj short and other breeders. Atm just have my own crosses mainly made w Bodhi gear. A lot are just finishing testing now with great results from fellow buddies from breedbay hg420 and other old forum friends. A few testers contributing to the test thread on Overgrow as well...


Any crosses you made that your extra excited about?


----------



## bobqp (Sep 7, 2018)

Goldrunfarms said:


> I don't see much talk about it but black raspberry is phenomenal so far. The yeild is very good, very very easy to grow, out performing everything is my garden. Smells very sweet like almond milk lol. It's greasy as can be and has giant resin heads and giant football buds .View attachment 4194244
> View attachment 4194246


Looks awesome . are you f2ing it ?


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Sep 7, 2018)

Goldrunfarms said:


> I don't see much talk about it but black raspberry is phenomenal so far. The yeild is very good, very very easy to grow, out performing everything is my garden. Smells very sweet like almond milk lol. It's greasy as can be and has giant resin heads and giant football buds .View attachment 4194244
> View attachment 4194246


Very nice looking plant. Frosty! I grew out Black Raspberry a couple years back, of the pack most were good but one pheno stood out, so frosty I thought I had PWM on it, one of the frostiest I have grown. Yours looks similar. Almond milk? Smells are so hard to describe, especially a couple years later but as I recall mine started sweet but got some pungency towards the end. I agree with f2ing that one, how was the rest of the pack?


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 7, 2018)

Chem Kesey: Couple day 30 flower shots, and a shot from my first run @ chop day 68
She smells like earth/fuel, tastes like it too, and will get you high as a kite.


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Sep 7, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> Very nice looking plant. Frosty! I grew out Black Raspberry a couple years back, of the pack most were good but one pheno stood out, so frosty I thought I had PWM on it, one of the frostiest I have grown. Yours looks similar. Almond milk? Smells are so hard to describe, especially a couple years later but as I recall mine started sweet but got some pungency towards the end. I agree with f2ing that one, how was the rest of the pack?



The rest of the pack was all boys lol but no f2 I cloned it and was planning on buying another pack to pick a boy and do a winter sees project. The vigor is insane. I've only grown black raspberry and chem Kesey(how funny was last post) from bodhi and chem Kesey was a slow vegger but was the strongest herb I've smoked in 10 years.


----------



## jp68 (Sep 7, 2018)

Pic of the goji keeper, There was citrus berry one in the pack that had the looks smell taste and frost but kinda whatever smoke buzz wise. This thing was ugly darkish funky og smell and possibly that sharpie smell in it, not a looker but man its the type a smoke that lets you know its there and you better have something to do or it gets a little trippy racy. Been running mr b packs ever since


----------



## Craigson (Sep 7, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Listen fam like I said before it’s not my money being wasted on wack fake seeds. And yea nobody not even you can tell me those seeds are real because we don’t know. You know how easy it is to make sticky Bodhi labels and get some baggies? That’ll take 2 days tops. So yea them shits fake but you give them hope. So we can save the pm’s and the slick talk. Next time do research before tagging me because I could careless what’s in your vault and who beans you been collecting for 11 years. Didn’t you just get watermelon hp last year? So tell that bullshit to somebody else you don’t or didn’t have everything!!!


Hey @Vato_504. Did you ever apologize for being a whiny baby? Seeds are real. Eat it


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Sep 7, 2018)

Made some lavender aura f2’s
Gods blue diesel x lavender aura
(Blue heron v2) x (platinum bubba x Chitral Pakistani) x lavender aura


----------



## kindnug (Sep 7, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Made some lavender aura f2’s
> Gods blue diesel x lavender aura
> (Blue heron v2) x (platinum bubba x Chitral Pakistani) x lavender aura


How did you like the Lavender aura females?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 7, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Chem Kesey: Couple day 30 flower shots, and a shot from my first run @ chop day 68
> She smells like earth/fuel, tastes like it too, and will get you high as a kite.
> View attachment 4194550
> View attachment 4194552
> View attachment 4194553


what you chootin' them photos with? I like seeing your pictures.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 7, 2018)

of the 6 Bing I popped I think I have 4 males sadly, well hopefully these 2 ladies are fire!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 7, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> what you chootin' them photos with? I like seeing your pictures.


Thank you, I'm using a Canon EOS Rebel T6 DSLR.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 7, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Thank you, I'm using a Canon EOS Rebel T6 DSLR.


hah I was gonna feel like a real awful picture snapper if you said an Iphone or something. Great photos!


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Sep 7, 2018)

kindnug said:


> How did you like the Lavender aura females?


There’s four in flower, about 3 weeks left. I can only say positives things about them, very nice cola stacking density. Sweet grape candy with more lavender on one pheno which looks more wookie dominate. No purpling yet or color but once the weather cools off soon they should


----------



## numberfour (Sep 8, 2018)

A couple of Goji x Sunshine Daydream bagseed from the 1212 from seed tent.

#2
 

#3 
 

Not my finest work but these smell like sweet orange peel candy...proper thrown me, has any one any experience of sweet Sunshinedaydream phenos ?


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 8, 2018)

numberfour said:


> A couple of Goji x Sunshine Daydream bagseed from the 1212 from seed tent.
> 
> #2
> View attachment 4195013
> ...


My keeper pheno of SSDD smelled like overripe/rotten mango. Lovely stuff for sure.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 8, 2018)

Question for anybody that has ran Space Cake or any forum cookies cross.. is the odor manageable with a carbon filter?


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Sep 8, 2018)

Black triangle, more cowbell, or other for night time k.o. meds but also taking into consideration taste?


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 8, 2018)

i didn't have any smell issues with More Cowbell until the last month and then it got pretty intense. I didn't have a filter before that point. With the filter no smell got through.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Sep 9, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Black triangle, more cowbell, or other for night time k.o. meds but also taking into consideration taste?


I have keepers of both... More Cowbell has Fig Newton, rubber, gear lube terpenes, where Black Triangle is earthy, light fuel terps but both profiles can vary greatly depending on grow style and phenotype.


----------



## jollyboy (Sep 9, 2018)

SSDD just put under the finishing lamp at 7 weeks flower. Thinking she'll be ripe at around 9 weeks, what do you think?


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 9, 2018)

@jollyboy nice looking SSDD! are the nugs on the smaller side? if so, she might be done in a week to ten days. A few phenos of SSDD are 8 week finishers but the nugs are on the smaller side. Nice run!!


----------



## jollyboy (Sep 9, 2018)

undercovergrow said:


> @jollyboy nice looking SSDD! are the nugs on the smaller side? if so, she might be done in a week to ten days. A few phenos of SSDD are 8 week finishers but the nugs are on the smaller side. Nice run!!



Yeah, they're smaller than the other SSDDs I've grown for sure, think the last one went about 9 and a half weeks but this looks further along at 7 weeks right now. Will start to flush soon


----------



## Strudelheim (Sep 9, 2018)

jollyboy said:


> SSDD just put under the finishing lamp at 7 weeks flower. Thinking she'll be ripe at around 9 weeks, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4195590 View attachment 4195591 View attachment 4195592 View attachment 4195593 View attachment 4195594 View attachment 4195595


Whats this finishing light you speak of sire ?


----------



## kindnug (Sep 9, 2018)

10,000K mh finishing bulb maybe, not sure what else he would mean.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Sep 9, 2018)

kindnug said:


> 10,000K mh finishing bulb maybe, not sure what else he would mean.


I've always wanted to try one of those...


----------



## Getgrowingson (Sep 9, 2018)

SFnone said:


> I went to water my plants today, a bunch of deer were right up on them- it doesn't look like they ate anything, but one pissed right next to one plant... I have never had any experience with deer, can anybody tell me anything? how concerned should I be?


If they didn’t eat they will be fine. Once flowering don’t need to worry much about deer, at least in the great white north.


----------



## jollyboy (Sep 9, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Whats this finishing light you speak of sire ?


Like @kindnug said, it's a 10k metal halide, Solistek. Idea is you use it for the last 10 days or so and the high UV pushes the plant to produce extra resin to protect itself. 

Used it the last run too. Does it make a difference? The science seems sound but it's hard to tell really, maybe a pro with access to lab tests etc would see an improvement but when you look at yourself it's hard to be objective. I have air cooled hoods too so would imagine the glass on them would hamper the performance, the lamps have a special glass that lets UV through. My feeling is that they do a good job.

One big advantage is that the 10k spectrum makes it much easier to check trichomes without all that red light so I do like them even if it's just for that reason.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Sep 9, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> I have keepers of both... More Cowbell has Fig Newton, rubber, gear lube terpenes, where Black Triangle is earthy, light fuel terps but both profiles can vary greatly depending on grow style and phenotype.


Thanks, both sounds great. How do you compare the highs? Which would you say is more potent/night time high?


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 9, 2018)

jollyboy said:


> Yeah, they're smaller than the other SSDDs I've grown for sure, think the last one went about 9 and a half weeks but this looks further along at 7 weeks right now. Will start to flush soon


yep, that's the pheno i'm talking about - the nugs are noticeably smaller. finishes about week eight. really good smoke.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Sep 9, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Thanks, both sounds great. How do you compare the highs? Which would you say is more potent/night time high?


They're both pretty narcotic, Black Triangle maybe a little more so, but both are excellent night time meds. I wouldn't say one is more potent than the other just slightly different in effects. more cowbell I would probably use a few hours before bedtime, black triangle maybe only an hour before.

Edit: again this will vary depending on grow style and phenotypical expression


----------



## SFnone (Sep 9, 2018)

zeeman said:


> Anybody pop any roadkill unicorn v2s? I’m not even sure what the cross is, it’s the only Bodhi packed I’ve picked up that didn’t list the parents


roadkill unicorn is purple unicorn (chem d x jojorizo's blackberry widow) x snowlotus- no idea what V2 would be...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 9, 2018)

Does Bodhi have anything that has a candy grape pheno? Maybe any of the Urkle crosses, even though most of them seem to be sold out? 

My Purple wookie is good but definitely not a fruity grape. I'm also interested in heavy orange/peach/mango terps too. I've heard that SSDD can have some of that, but the HAOGSSDD cross I got is all stank, no sweet.


----------



## bigbongloads (Sep 9, 2018)

Some goji og shots can’t wait to chop and taste these ladies. 5g pots supersoil water and tea only.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Sep 9, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Does Bodhi have anything that has a candy grape pheno? Maybe any of the Urkle crosses, even though most of them seem to be sold out?
> 
> My Purple wookie is good but definitely not a fruity grape. I'm also interested in heavy orange/peach/mango terps too. I've heard that SSDD can have some of that, but the HAOGSSDD cross I got is all stank, no sweet.


Awww maaan, i have been eyeing that haogssdd cross. I was hoping for some gassy funky phenos. How many females did you end up with? Any keepers? Any feedback on yield? Any hermie issues? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## zeeman (Sep 9, 2018)

SFnone said:


> roadkill unicorn is purple unicorn (chem d x jojorizo's blackberry widow) x snowlotus- no idea what V2 would be...


I think he changes the poppas on the v2s, and mommas on his remixes. My best guess is the g13hp since it’s his most popular right now but I’ve been curious since I picked them up.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 10, 2018)

Warpedpassage said:


> Awww maaan, i have been eyeing that haogssdd cross. I was hoping for some gassy funky phenos. How many females did you end up with? Any keepers? Any feedback on yield? Any hermie issues? Thanks for any feedback.


I popped 5, for some reason only 2/5 sprouted, both we’re stretchy, ugly veggers. I got 100% germ on soar and J1hp, 5/5 on each, and I’ve never had previous germ issues. Funk for sure. My nose sucks so I’m sure I can’t describe it to full justice, but it is stinky, leaning towards fuel and earthy spice. Dense, coated golf ball jugs. Like I said, didn’t look like shit in veg, but in flower it probably stretched double and put out a bunch of flowers. Huge colas. Thin branches that need supporting. I’d probably keep this phenolic I was in the business of keeping cuts. I just have so much space and too much I want to try. However when I return to this pack I will be doing an f2 before anything else so I can have a lot of these seeds. No herm issue I noticed, and I’m on week 9. Could maybe be chopped now, but I’m gonna take it another week. Oh yeah I got one boy one girl. I’ll try to take some pics of it tonight, I got some of it a few pages back. Feel free to ask me any more questions. 

As far as yield, bugs are spaced out on branches, but dense as shit. I’m gonna estimate a qp+ from her.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Sep 10, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> They're both pretty narcotic, Black Triangle maybe a little more so, but both are excellent night time meds. I wouldn't say one is more potent than the other just slightly different in effects. more cowbell I would probably use a few hours before bedtime, black triangle maybe only an hour before.
> 
> Edit: again this will vary depending on grow style and phenotypical expression


Thank you much! They both sound great! Here is one of my Strawberry Sunshine keepers outside, smelling like straight ganga candy. Sorry for the shitty picture quality! Also have this same plant, another pheno, jabbas stash, and some dreadbread testers (which I think both of are males) vegging inside.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Sep 10, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> My Purple wookie is good but definitely not a fruity grape. I'm also interested in heavy orange/peach/mango terps too. I've heard that SSDD can have some of that, but the HAOGSSDD cross I got is all stank, no sweet.


Was that Purple Wookie stinky? I like the stinky stuff, sounds like you prefer the sweet? Smell is such a huge factor & varies so much. Also super hard to describe smells.I have gotten basically 2 phenos off the SSDD, one purple stemmed sweet & one stinky. Most of my friends like the sweet but I love the stinky one. You know which one I use for the f2s & f3s.

My Blueberry Hashplant was so sweet & pretty, a huge yielder that the worms left alone. Grew awesome outdoors & everybody loved it but I seldom chose it to smoke it, always went for the dank. Different strokes I guess.

I have had my eye on that Purple Wookie v2, have liked most of the Wookie crosses I have experienced. but curious on the smell.

Ran into any other stinky strains? I have hopes for More Cowbell but it is still in veg


----------



## Grower899 (Sep 10, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> Ran into any other stinky strains?


Depends on what kinda smell you're after, but the 1 hashplant 1 (chem 1 x 88hp) I popped smells awful. Like cleaner and old basement, not to sure if I like it. Drying now so idk about taste/high. Lovely to trim at least.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 10, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> Was that Purple Wookie stinky? I like the stinky stuff, sounds like you prefer the sweet? Smell is such a huge factor & varies so much. Also super hard to describe smells.I have gotten basically 2 phenos off the SSDD, one purple stemmed sweet & one stinky. Most of my friends like the sweet but I love the stinky one. You know which one I use for the f2s & f3s.
> 
> My Blueberry Hashplant was so sweet & pretty, a huge yielder that the worms left alone. Grew awesome outdoors & everybody loved it but I seldom chose it to smoke it, always went for the dank. Different strokes I guess.
> 
> ...


.

Super stinky, although it’s curing out to a really funky generic sweet berry smell, but certainly still has a musk to it. Flavor is awesome, everybody loves it. Earlier on it had a ceder taste to it, but it’s curing a bit fruitier, like the smell, kinda musky. 

Nope, I like it all. My last harvest was a stink hunt. Purple wook, ass, and bingo pajama, although BP was a freebie and a bit fruity/kushy smelling. I’m not really looking for a generic sweet either. Orange or grape plz. I’m burnt on berry. 

I’m probably one of the few who is whatever on bbhp. Yeah it looks great, but there’s so much fire out there I just don’t care to pine over strains I missed. Whatever, there’s still sooooo much goodness! 

Edit: My J1HP is stankin’ it up too although it’s a tinge fruity as well.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Sep 10, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> Depends on what kinda smell you're after, but the 1 hashplant 1 (chem 1 x 88hp) I popped smells awful. Like cleaner and old basement, not to sure if I like it. Drying now so idk about taste/high. Lovely to trim at least.
> 
> View attachment 4196265


Cleaner & old basement? Dang, you make it sound so attractive, not sure I would like it either. We need a scratch & sniff. I wondered about some of those Chems , was going to order some Chem Kesey but it was out.

I remember well the skunky strains from back in the day, dank & musky. Have grown & lost that strain a few times. I guess that is what I like. 

My first pheno of Gogi OG was one my favorites ever, it had some of that fruity Gogi smell but also had like a musky, skunkish smell to that fruitiness. I liked it a lot. Wish I had cloned it. I bought another Gogi pack & f2ed the heck out of it but haven't got another musky one so far. There is one in early flower now that I am optimistic about. Trouble is you can't really be sure until you grow it out.

Nice to have a quest tho. All good.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 10, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> Cleaner & old basement? Dang, you make it sound so attractive, not sure I would like it either. We need a scratch & sniff. I wondered about some of those Chems , was going to order some Chem Kesey but it was out.
> 
> I remember well the skunky strains from back in the day, dank & musky. Have grown & lost that strain a few times. I guess that is what I like.
> 
> ...


You’re goji discription isn’t too far off from how I’d describe my purple Wookiee’s


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Sep 10, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> .
> 
> Super stinky, although it’s curing out to a really funky generic sweet berry smell, but certainly still has a musk to it. Flavor is awesome, everybody loves it. Earlier on it had a ceder taste to it, but it’s curing a bit fruitier, like the smell, kinda musky.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback on the Purple Wookie, it sounds like we may have similar tastes after all. I am tired of berry too, also muffiny baked goods. I focused on some lemony strains last year, some of them have that dank edge to them too. 

I think that aroma is one of the hardest to pin down is the smells change as the plant matures, especially the last few weeks, then again when curing. The ones that are still musky after curing are special to me. And rare.

I had my eye on that JP1HP too, it was one of the freebee choices on my last order but I chose the healing HP instead. because of the Ancient OG genetics. Haven't popped any yet tho. In fact I have way more seeds than space but can't give up on my stinky quest.


----------



## Chef420 (Sep 10, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Thank you much! They both sound great! Here is one of my Strawberry Sunshine keepers outside, smelling like straight ganga candy. Sorry for the shitty picture quality! Also have this same plant, another pheno, jabbas stash, and some dreadbread testers (which I think both of are males) vegging inside.


Is that the Strawberry Daydream? I have two of those in veg.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Sep 10, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> Is that the Strawberry Daydream? I have two of those in veg.


Sure is, and that's a better name than what I've been calling it. lol I got 3 for 3 females from the seeds I popped and two are worth running again and probably worth keeping around. I had a really poor first run for her and she yielded low but she was so frosty and smelly, so I am super excited to give her a better shot. I know she is going to be a good one.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 10, 2018)

strawberry sunshine is strawberry milk x sunshine daydream- sounds like the same thing...?

gotta love that skunk- chems can vary in smell and taste- some have a skunkyness, some smell like car exhaust and motor oil, and others have a chemical cleaner smell- all have great highs, but that cleaner pheno... I first smoked it when fighting off a migraine, and it made things worse.


----------



## richpraetorian (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi guys, I recently completed my first grow of C99 and Blue Mystic. For my next grow I would like to up my game with some Bodhi gear but need some recommendations. I chose C99 and Blue Mystic for stealth because of there lower odor when growing outdoors. Yes they both smelled in flower but they weren't blowing up my whole yard like some strains. The Sativa experiance is what I'm after. Terps I like are anything fruity, hazey, sweet, berry, orange, lemon or even cheese with a little sweat funk. Having said all this can anyone recommend any Bodhi seeds that fit what I'm looking for?


----------



## Shmozz (Sep 10, 2018)

richpraetorian said:


> Hi guys, I recently completed my first grow of C99 and Blue Mystic. For my next grow I would like to up my game with some Bodhi gear but need some recommendations. I chose C99 and Blue Mystic for stealth because of there lower odor when growing outdoors. Yes they both smelled in flower but they weren't blowing up my whole yard like some strains. The Sativa experiance is what I'm after. Terps I like are anything fruity, hazey, sweet, berry, orange, lemon or even cheese with a little sweat funk. Having said all this can anyone recommend any Bodhi seeds that fit what I'm looking for?


Silver lotus. I have one right now that smells like a sativa dream. Kind of fruity/hazy with a tinge of pledge. Stacking big old fat sativa buds on a tiny little plant. It's pretty solid


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 10, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> Thanks for the feedback on the Purple Wookie, it sounds like we may have similar tastes after all. I am tired of berry too, also muffiny baked goods. I focused on some lemony strains last year, some of them have that dank edge to them too.
> 
> I think that aroma is one of the hardest to pin down is the smells change as the plant matures, especially the last few weeks, then again when curing. The ones that are still musky after curing are special to me. And rare.
> 
> I had my eye on that JP1HP too, it was one of the freebee choices on my last order but I chose the healing HP instead. because of the Ancient OG genetics. Haven't popped any yet tho. In fact I have way more seeds than space but can't give up on my stinky quest.


Oh I'd love to know what lemon you ended up liking the best, especially a dank lemon. I'd agree. I ordered shortly before healing hp became available, but no regrets on j1hp. I actually just smoked some, and its great! smoked a bowl, walked the dog, my head was in the clouds the whole time. it also gives you a really heavy head feeling. good body high. great taste, but i only dried it, and this was a tester nug. We'll have to wait and see how it tastes after a month or two of curing, and a longer, slower dry. 

edit: oh yeah agreed on the butter baked goods thing. I've had a few plants that all smell good and unique but all ended up curing to that sort of smell. Buttery. Maybe its just something I did. IDK but im over it.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 10, 2018)

Them J1HP testie boiz I was talking about a second ago.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 10, 2018)

Some pinesoul x orgasmatron...
Berry pheno
 
Chocolate cake pheno
 
Choco again- kind of hard to tell, but this one has enormous fan leaves...
 
Fruity, chocolate, dogshit, sharpie pheno...


----------



## SFnone (Sep 10, 2018)

Some SSH x Purple Unicorn F3...
 
 
 
 
The male is getting some color...


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Sep 10, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Oh I'd love to know what lemon you ended up liking the best, especially a dank lemon.


I am still searching on the lemons & Bodhi has a few new ones that I am really interested in,

Prayer Tower Indica (Lemon Thai x Appalachia) was looking & smelling great but I nute burned it in flower & it never really recovered. I did harvest it & liked it. I am still not sure how I burned it but suspect neem. Course the whole garden got the same treatment & that was the only one to struggle. I also had a handsome male from that batch that did not burn & did a SSDD cross that is going now that is starting to smell very nice.

I mostly grow Bodhi gear but I ended up with a Crockett Lemon Banana Sherbet that I liked enough to run again. Still undecided on it.

The one I liked best tho was gifted to me, Midnight Lime f2s not quite lemon but close. It was supposedly a high CBD but it was the complete package, looks, smell, taste. lemon/lime/skunk I really liked it, have it going right now & also crossed it with Gogi. They are looking good but still in early flower. Wish I knew more about the strain.

Very interested in Bodhi's Lemon Thai/ 88g13hp crosses. Next order.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Sep 10, 2018)

After the last post I checked the SSDD X Prayer Tower Indica (Lemon Thai x Appalachia), the PT had kinda jagged leaves. I hadn’t looked closely in awhile. Wow on the smell. Lemony musk. Me like. Still a couple weeks out, hope it can complete.


----------



## richpraetorian (Sep 10, 2018)

Shmozz said:


> Silver lotus. I have one right now that smells like a sativa dream. Kind of fruity/hazy with a tinge of pledge. Stacking big old fat sativa buds on a tiny little plant. It's pretty solid


Thanks for the reply and info!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 11, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> After the last post I checked the SSDD X Prayer Tower Indica (Lemon Thai x Appalachia), the PT had kinda jagged leaves. I hadn’t looked closely in awhile. Wow on the smell. Lemony musk. Me like. Still a couple weeks out, hope it can complete. View attachment 4196507


Oh my that looks like a trim nightmare! But, gotta do what you gotta do. That’s gonna look real beefy in a couple weeks!


----------



## jp68 (Sep 11, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> I am still searching on the lemons & Bodhi has a few new ones that I am really interested in,
> 
> Prayer Tower Indica (Lemon Thai x Appalachia) was looking & smelling great but I nute burned it in flower & it never really recovered. I did harvest it & liked it. I am still not sure how I burned it but suspect neem. Course the whole garden got the same treatment & that was the only one to struggle. I also had a handsome male from that batch that did not burn & did a SSDD cross that is going now that is starting to smell very nice.
> 
> ...


Jungle spice has different smells ,limey cardamom barn funk and way better smoke than the bbhp in my opinion. so much so it got put in rotation


----------



## Tstat (Sep 11, 2018)

Hurricane and shitty weather on the way, possibly. It's been raining for two days, not very good for these girls, but I'll try my hardest!





These are Goji, Sunshine Daydream, and Space Monkey. All Bodhi. I'm hoping the Goji does well, because it doesn't stack- it's golfball buds up and down the stem. SSDD is similar, and that's why I picked these two. The Monkey will be a challenge!


----------



## thezephyr (Sep 11, 2018)

Goldrunfarms said:


> I don't see much talk about it but black raspberry is phenomenal so far. The yeild is very good, very very easy to grow, out performing everything is my garden. Smells very sweet like almond milk lol. It's greasy as can be and has giant resin heads and giant football buds .View attachment 4194244
> View attachment 4194246





Goldrunfarms said:


> The rest of the pack was all boys lol but no f2 I cloned it and was planning on buying another pack to pick a boy and do a winter sees project. The vigor is insane.


you probably wouldn't have seen the genes express themselves like that if it was seeded, and you wouldn't get those yields. good call to grow it sinsemilla and take clones. that pheno really looks amazing.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 11, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Hurricane and shitty weather on the way, possibly. It's been raining for two days, not very good for these girls, but I'll try my hardest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you by the coast? Looks like it's going to be a nasty one.


----------



## Tstat (Sep 11, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Are you by the coast? Looks like it's going to be a nasty one.


I am, but in New England. We might get rain from it and where I am rain most often means bud rot!


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 11, 2018)

Tstat said:


> I am, but in New England. We might get rain from it and where I am rain most often means bud rot!


Yeah it's been a particular wet year in NE, I just expect and prepare for it to be shitty every fall now lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 11, 2018)

Is SSDD no longer available? I checked the one site I know of for Bodhi gear and they are just showing three crosses of it. Hoping to grab that and space monkey.
Cheers


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 11, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Is SSDD no longer available? I checked the one site I know of for Bodhi gear and they are just showing three crosses of it. Hoping to grab that and space monkey.
> Cheers


GLG has them both.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 11, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> GLG has them both.


lol must be me. That is where I looked and for some reason couldn't find the just SSDD. 
I also am enjoying some GG#4 so it is possible I am just that stoned lol

Cheers


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 11, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Yeah it's been a particular wet year in NE, I just expect and prepare for it to be shitty every fall now lol


How do yours do with strong wind?


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 11, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> How do yours do with strong wind?


I only have a few small plants in pots this year so I can just bring em inside if it gets shitty outside. Past years tomato cages and good strong genetics worked good.


----------



## Chef420 (Sep 11, 2018)

SFnone said:


> strawberry sunshine is strawberry milk x sunshine daydream- sounds like the same thing...?
> 
> gotta love that skunk- chems can vary in smell and taste- some have a skunkyness, some smell like car exhaust and motor oil, and others have a chemical cleaner smell- all have great highs, but that cleaner pheno... I first smoked it when fighting off a migraine, and it made things worse.


Let’s talk about migraine relief for a minute if you don’t mind. What strains have you found work for you?


----------



## Chef420 (Sep 11, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Sure is, and that's a better name than what I've been calling it. lol I got 3 for 3 females from the seeds I popped and two are worth running again and probably worth keeping around. I had a really poor first run for her and she yielded low but she was so frosty and smelly, so I am super excited to give her a better shot. I know she is going to be a good one.


I actually had to re-label my solo cups because I had labelled them as you have SBSS.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Sep 11, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Hurricane and shitty weather on the way, possibly. It's been raining for two days, not very good for these girls, but I'll try my hardest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I’ve been getting hit hard with the rain as well, past 4 day and at least 4 more days of rain to go


----------



## Rosinallday (Sep 11, 2018)

Dank Sinatra

Herer Hp already showing amber


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 11, 2018)

Omgblood testers. Not the greatest IMO.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Sep 12, 2018)

This f3 SSDD x BBHP x Gogi has had a sweet, citrusy kind of smell. A little too sweet for me. Judging from the trichomes here it is still 3 weeks or so out BUT the smell has gotten interesting in the last couple days. I did not expect to be smoking this one much myself but it has added a musky undercurrent that I like. It will be interesting to see where the smells go with this, what happens with the terpenes at the end & after cure where the aroma profile changes like that....only sometimes? Why?


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 12, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Omgblood testers. Not the greatest IMO. View attachment 4197124


Nice donkey dick nugs tho


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 12, 2018)

Have decided to purchase SSDD and Space Monkey from GLG. Pretty sure I am gonna pick the GG#4 x ssdd as the freebie. I recently got to try some GG#4 and am really impressed with the quality of its medicinal properties in regards to my PTSD and central nervous system issues.
Even with the currency difference, 3 packs of Bodhi, and it seems a random 5 pack from great lakes genetics? for the price is a pretty good deal.

Cheers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 12, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Nice donkey dick nugs tho


Nah, they are sooo loose and airy, they just look beefy. It’s almost all hair and fluff. A little resin, some nice new shoe/starburst smells, not awful but not a winner yet.

I’ll try to get a pic of it next to my Colombia red leaning Soar, now THOSE are some donkey dongers


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Sep 12, 2018)

My mom is wanting a strain thats good for nerve pain and sleep. Does anybody know what strain from bodhi would be good for this?


----------



## kindnug (Sep 12, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> My mom is wanting a strain thats good for nerve pain and sleep. Does anybody know what strain from bodhi would be good for this?


Crosses with G13hp male x Indica leaning mother should do the trick.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Sep 12, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Nah, they are sooo loose and airy, they just look beefy. It’s almost all hair and fluff. A little resin, some nice new shoe/starburst smells, not awful but not a winner yet.
> 
> I’ll try to get a pic of it next to my Colombia red leaning Soar, now THOSE are some donkey dongers


The Soar has me super interested. Once I'm done grabbing as many Appalachia crosses as I can muster, Soar will be in the following order.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Sep 12, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> 4 Mountain Temple seeds popped sometime in early August. I believe it was around the 7th. Just put them into flower, I'm sure they could've used more veg time but I'm a first timer and I'm excited to see what these produce. With any luck, I'll get some females. They are in 2 & 3 gallon containers although the 3 gallons are more like 2.5 since I didn't completely fill them.
> 
> Running an organic soil mix. Hopefully everyone here will be willing to help this newb reach his first harvest. I have a bunch more seeds waiting in the wings.


1 female out the bunch, the smallest of the litter as well. Hopefully she makes up for it and packs a punch!


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Sep 12, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Nah, they are sooo loose and airy, they just look beefy. It’s almost all hair and fluff. A little resin, some nice new shoe/starburst smells, not awful but not a winner yet.
> 
> I’ll try to get a pic of it next to my Colombia red leaning Soar, now THOSE are some donkey dongers


Soar, had my eye on it too, seems like we are attracted to similar stuff. Love to see some pics.

I have plenty of seeds but with JB being out of freebies I decided to order a single Bodhi pack at the reduced $60 price. Narrowing it down to one was sure tough, spent way too much time trying to decide but ended up ordering the Applachian Super Skunk. I agree with Mary's Confidant on the Appalachia crosses. Trouble is I really want them all.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 12, 2018)

gah all these boys had to go (sorry all you Bodhi breeder guys I just dont have the set up for males atm) but got 2 females to grow out ..hopefully my clones make it... have been going for 10 days in a diy areocloner and nothing at all on the roots yet so heres hoping! some pics for shits and those trying to sex plants. First two are male second are fems. More fun pics to come as flowering goes on!


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Sep 12, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> Soar, had my eye on it too, seems like we are attracted to similar stuff. Love to see some pics.
> 
> I have plenty of seeds but with JB being out of freebies I decided to order a single Bodhi pack at the reduced $60 price. Narrowing it down to one was sure tough, spent way too much time trying to decide but ended up ordering the Applachian Super Skunk. I agree with Mary's Confidant on the Appalachia crosses. Trouble is I really want them all.


Sounds like me. Took me 3 days to end up buying the black triangle. I wanted the Cherry Queen too but seeds isn't the best place to spend my money right now.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 12, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> The Soar has me super interested. Once I'm done grabbing as many Appalachia crosses as I can muster, Soar will be in the following order.


Did you see the reply to your post I did a few days ago? You asked about soar like a month ago, and I responded with fresh info. I believe I quoted you in it.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Sep 12, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Did you see the reply to your post I did a few days ago? You asked about soar like a month ago, and I responded with fresh info. I believe I quoted you in it.


Just found it, went back searching through. I think I read it late one night and forgot to reply. Look forward to seeing how they fill out.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 12, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Omgblood testers. Not the greatest IMO. View attachment 4197124


Couple of my testers have same structure, how many weeks from flip are you at?


----------



## SFnone (Sep 12, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> Let’s talk about migraine relief for a minute if you don’t mind. What strains have you found work for you?


heavy indicas that will knock your ass out- anything that takes away nausea- if it is racy and dizzy-ing, stay away- a good body and mind melt is what you want. I've never grown really high cbd, but a lot of people say it helps too...


----------



## SFnone (Sep 12, 2018)

does anybody know what Kush 4 is? (was gonna buy DLA #9, but not sure...)


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Sep 12, 2018)

Some of the lavender auras are starting to mold from all the rain, wookie dom lady getting hit the hardest with the mold. Purple urkle doms are surprisingly faring the best.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 12, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Couple of my testers have same structure, how many weeks from flip are you at?


august 7th, so a little over a month now? however, that one was put in the big tent a week earlier than the rest, so august 7th+7-10 days or so, lol. Maybe it'll suprise me and fill out. Maybe it'll just be some real foxtaily hawiaan sativa that will be a super trippy high that ends up taking 14 weeks to finish. I realized I was being judgy too early. I will just have to wait and see.



Mary's Confidant said:


> Just found it, went back searching through. I think I read it late one night and forgot to reply. Look forward to seeing how they fill out.


No problem, i just wanted to make sure you saw the info. 



Baja.Beaches said:


> This f3 SSDD x BBHP x Gogi has had a sweet, citrusy kind of smell. A little too sweet for me. Judging from the trichomes here it is still 3 weeks or so out BUT the smell has gotten interesting in the last couple days. I did not expect to be smoking this one much myself but it has added a musky undercurrent that I like. It will be interesting to see where the smells go with this, what happens with the terpenes at the end & after cure where the aroma profile changes like that....only sometimes? Why?View attachment 4197293


AWESOME photo!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 12, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> My mom is wanting a strain thats good for nerve pain and sleep. Does anybody know what strain from bodhi would be good for this?


I think I remember reading where Sunshine Daydream is really good for nerve pain


----------



## disco pilgrim (Sep 12, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with Cherry Trance or Herer Hashplant? Those both intrigue me as I am looking for a sativa dominant or leaning strain. 
The cherry trance has cherry sativa listed as the mom, but that is description is vague. I am looking for 60/40 ish sativa or 50/50, with potency then aroma/flavor in that order. Yield isn’t a concern. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 12, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> august 7th, so a little over a month now? however, that one was put in the big tent a week earlier than the rest, so august 7th+7-10 days or so, lol. Maybe it'll suprise me and fill out. Maybe it'll just be some real foxtaily hawiaan sativa that will be a super trippy high that ends up taking 14 weeks to finish. I realized I was being judgy too early. I will just have to wait and see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't mind loose buds or plants here and there, they usually break up really easy and it gives me an excuse to make some bubble hash.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Sep 12, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> My mom is wanting a strain thats good for nerve pain and sleep. Does anybody know what strain from bodhi would be good for this?


I'm probably older than your mom, been toking forever, and Sunshine Daydream covers both of those base for me.


----------



## Rosinallday (Sep 12, 2018)

disco pilgrim said:


> Does anyone have experience with Cherry Trance or Herer Hashplant? Those both intrigue me as I am looking for a sativa dominant or leaning strain.
> The cherry trance has cherry sativa listed as the mom, but that is description is vague. I am looking for 60/40 ish sativa or 50/50, with potency then aroma/flavor in that order. Yield isn’t a concern. Thanks in advance for your replies.


I'm growing Herer Hp outside and it's one of my favorites. Sativa buds with a Hp kick also some incredible smells.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 12, 2018)

Got a nice black raspberry(on left)and hindu hashplant ready to go into flower.just transplanted into 6gallon pots of a coots mix hybrid(trying biochar as well in the mix) hoping for a good run.
 
@reallybigjesusfreak how long did you let your bingo p go for? Tomorrow marks day 63 and it's looking about done.


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Sep 12, 2018)

kindnug said:


> Crosses with G13hp male x Indica leaning mother should do the trick.





FlakeyFoont said:


> I'm probably older than your mom, been toking forever, and Sunshine Daydream covers both of those base for me.


I was gonna order from James bean and they're out of it. My mom doesnt even smoke right now but she's about to get her medical card. I was thinking raspberry hashplant sounds good. Has anybody had experience with it?


----------



## Schmarmpit (Sep 12, 2018)

I was naughty and took the top cola from a mendo purp wookie at only 6 weeks. I need me some smoke! 

All 4 mendos have these beastly dense buds that reek of berries, cedar, pumpkin. One with slightly grape candy hint. Probably the best yielding wookie cross Ive grown so far. Picture is no justice. These are like mini nerf footballs from 2 gal pots.

The apollo crosses are also good producers but different bud structure, more open and clustered. These have much spicier smells about them, not much sweet coming off. 

Very excited for harvest. Maybe 2-3 more weeks. Got 4 female ssdd in veg and waiting right behind.


----------



## Nu-Be (Sep 13, 2018)

SFnone said:


> does anybody know what Kush 4 is? (was gonna buy DLA #9, but not sure...)


I tested bodhi's kush 4 x old mother ghani (omg) cross that remains unreleased. Instead of hunting for all the posts I made about it here, I'll just summarize my experience with it.

Kush 4 was given to Nevil Schoenmaker by Jim Ortega, and became Nevil's matriarch to his later kush lines. It wasn't used very extensively by itself; it was just a step along the way to Kush's future fame. Here's the whole quote from 2010 Nevil on the Mr Nice forums:



Nevil said:


> The Maple Leaf came from a guy known to me as Jim Ortega. We traded seeds for a while. Not only did he supply me with Maple Leaf, but also Garlic Bud and *Kush 4*. The cannabis smoking world owes him a lot.
> 
> The Maple Leaf line provided me with a plant that I labeled Afghan T. This plant is the mother of Super/Ultra Skunk and also crossed well with HzC.
> 
> ...


No idea how bodhi got a hold of Jim Ortega's / Nevil's Kush 4 cut, but like everything he procures, it's been extensively vetted before he uses it. Nevil in the 1980s and 90s was the owner of The Seedbank, head breeder for a short time with Sensi Seeds, and the co-founder of Greenhouse Seeds before Arjan turned it into a cash grab scam and Nevil divested his part of the business and cut ties. 

Anyway, that's the same Kush 4 used in bodhi's DLA9. I really wish BreedBay was still around, because all of my other notes on the Kush 4 lineage are there. Here are some pics of the two Kush 4 leaners out of my 4 female testers from K4 x OMG:

They were twins. The Kush 4 imparts that very blue, steely look, and thick coating of trichs. 
 


Real good frost coverage.
 


Here's some of the dried & trimmed shots, taken with my LG G3 phone's camera under natural skylight, 100% unedited, no filters, not nothing. The point I'm making is these were pretty photogenic nugs.
 



 

I saw a few nanners on both of the Kush 4 leaners during the first run, and they resulted in a few selfed seeds. Many of the unreleased OMG crosses suffered from nanners or herms, so what happened is genetic, I'm assuming. I was able to reveg the selected pheno #5, which I called the K9 Kush (4+5=9) cuz it made me feel happy like a golden retriever. Really awesome party effects, like a throwback to when you first started smoking kind bud with your friends and it made everything great, fun, exciting, and silly.

Unfortunately, the selected cut hermed again when run a second time, so she was not kept. I attached my whole smoke & test report as a PDF to this, so if you want the details, they're in there.  Hope that helps answer questions about the Kush 4!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 13, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> I tested bodhi's kush 4 x old mother ghani (omg) cross that remains unreleased. Instead of hunting for all the posts I made about it here, I'll just summarize my experience with it.
> 
> Kush 4 was given to Nevil Schoenmaker by Jim Ortega, and became Nevil's matriarch to his later kush lines. It wasn't used very extensively by itself; it was just a step along the way to Kush's future fame. Here's the whole quote from 2010 Nevil on the Mr Nice forums:
> 
> ...


Damn those buds look good. Amazing bag appeal, and from old genetics too. 

Have you been able to compare the Kush4 x OMG with DLA9? Or gotten to run any of the other DLA crosses? I’m suddenly very interested in them.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 13, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Got a nice black raspberry(on left)and hindu hashplant ready to go into flower.just transplanted into 6gallon pots of a coots mix hybrid(trying biochar as well in the mix) hoping for a good run.
> View attachment 4197640
> @reallybigjesusfreak how long did you let your bingo p go for? Tomorrow marks day 63 and it's looking about done.


I believe I chopped one day between week 9-10. Just said fuck it and cut er’ down.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Sep 13, 2018)

Do you all have an IPM or just PM strategy? I found some little white bugs on the tops of a couple leaves and I'm trying to develop a strategy moving forward. If this should go elsewhere, I apologize. Seems like there are a large number of organic soil growers in the Bodhi thread and I just wanted to get a feel for what you're using.

From what I've been able to find: Pyrethrin, Neem Oil and sprays containing Spinosad can be used indoors. I'm thinking of cycling 2-3 of those to get ahead of whatever these white worms/bugs are.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Strudelheim (Sep 13, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Have decided to purchase SSDD and Space Monkey from GLG. Pretty sure I am gonna pick the GG#4 x ssdd as the freebie. I recently got to try some GG#4 and am really impressed with the quality of its medicinal properties in regards to my PTSD and central nervous system issues.
> Even with the currency difference, 3 packs of Bodhi, and it seems a random 5 pack from great lakes genetics? for the price is a pretty good deal.
> 
> Cheers


Agreed, GLG is great, with the breeder promo plus whole website price discount, quality freebies.


Nu-Be said:


> I tested bodhi's kush 4 x old mother ghani (omg) cross that remains unreleased. Instead of hunting for all the posts I made about it here, I'll just summarize my experience with it.
> 
> Kush 4 was given to Nevil Schoenmaker by Jim Ortega, and became Nevil's matriarch to his later kush lines. It wasn't used very extensively by itself; it was just a step along the way to Kush's future fame. Here's the whole quote from 2010 Nevil on the Mr Nice forums:
> 
> ...


Now thats a grow report! DAMNN


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Sep 13, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> I attached my whole smoke & test report as a PDF to this, so if you want the details, they're in there.


What a great report, are you that thorough with all your grows or just the testers? I take notes but mine are never more than a few lines that often don't make much sense a few years later, maybe I should put a little more effort into it. I liked your overall impressions, made me want to grow that strain too. It never ends.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Sep 13, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> View attachment 4197761
> 
> 
> Real good frost coverage.
> ...


The bag appeal is definitely high with this one. Those nugs look so delicious. I really want to break one down and roll a j


----------



## Nu-Be (Sep 13, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Damn those buds look good. Amazing bag appeal, and from old genetics too.
> 
> Have you been able to compare the Kush4 x OMG with DLA9? Or gotten to run any of the other DLA crosses? I’m suddenly very interested in them.


I'm a little surprised you're interested in the Kush 4, but I'm glad. I re-read what I wrote and it made it seem bad. The only bad thing about the cross was the herms, and I'm guessing that's why it wasn't released. It also wasn't very potent, but the effects were so fun that I didn't care.

When I revegged it (pic above) I cut the buds off after 5 weeks of reveg, dried, and cured them like anything else. They lost all smell except for this cool cinnamon stink, and they kinda became these crazy balls of hash nastiness. Really gross, tasted like tar, but man they were silly narcotic. So, I guess you just gotta take her 15 weeks if you're looking for something extra. lol

Sorry man, I haven't run any of the DLA, but I'm also super interested in a bunch of them. DLA2, DLA4, and DLA6 I've heard are pretty special. DLA10 looks impressive, too. Didn't have cash when the first ones were released, and don't have cash now.  

You know it's funny how bag appeal changes over time. Nowadays it's extremely dense, frosty purple nugs trimmed down to nubile nubs, instead of big hairy bushy nugs. Yet just a few years ago, the favored bag appeal was those huge hairy & leafy nugs, rather than the tiny nugs. Before that it was green instead of brown. Before that it was sensimilla instead of seeded. Before that it was I'll take whatever I can get. Before that...well, I dunno. But it's crazy how things change in the desired look of buds, people, food, everything. 

LOL @ my stoner ramblings. 

Y'all might find it weird, but my shower curtain shows how much I love bodhi. 

 


Thanks @Strudelheim  high 5!!  I've had mostly great experiences with bodhi seeds, and both he and his wife are gracious and kind, if you can get their attention. It's gotta be crazy to run a business with thousands of moving parts used to create a hundred new products every year, and do it with only 2 people who also raise 3 kids. Talk about a dynamic duo!



Baja.Beaches said:


> What a great report, are you that thorough with all your grows or just the testers? I take notes but mine are never more than a few lines that often don't make much sense a few years later, maybe I should put a little more effort into it. I liked your overall impressions, made me want to grow that strain too. It never ends.


I remember from one of those interviews bodhi said he researches and confirms each cut he gets as much as possible before using it, so I figure it's the least I can do to go to similar lengths when testing for him. Give it a shot! Detailed notes sometimes help me track down issues or repeat past successes.

That reminds me. I really need to start putting some of this info into strain reviews at the seedbanks so that it gets saved for posterity's sake. I write a bunch of stuff down, but recently had a security issue and ditched some old harddrives that contained the backups. So much info is lost when shit like that happens, or when sites like BreedBay go down, that it's super important to write this stuff down & post pics in multiple places. Maybe it's time to start that project...thanks for the inspiration @Baja.Beaches


----------



## GreenNucleus (Sep 13, 2018)

Has there been any word on BreedBay coming back?


----------



## SMT69 (Sep 13, 2018)

dmmn Nube, them nugs look tasty





just startin some sunshine daydream - any particular pheno to look out for
this one gonna be some fatness


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 13, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Nice donkey dick nugs tho


 Soar on left, omgblood on the right. This is what I was talking about with them being so much airier than the other. Both plants have the Omg in them. 
 j1hp, can probably be chopped but I’m hesitant to do so.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 13, 2018)

My little Space Monkey


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 13, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Do you all have an IPM or just PM strategy? I found some little white bugs on the tops of a couple leaves and I'm trying to develop a strategy moving forward. If this should go elsewhere, I apologize. Seems like there are a large number of organic soil growers in the Bodhi thread and I just wanted to get a feel for what you're using.
> 
> From what I've been able to find: Pyrethrin, Neem Oil and sprays containing Spinosad can be used indoors. I'm thinking of cycling 2-3 of those to get ahead of whatever these white worms/bugs are.


Check out https://mountainorganics.net/ 

They make 100% organic tinctures for IPM's and foilar feeding. I have used their aloe and sprout foilar sprays in the past and just started using their Citrus Herb tonic mixed with their Ritha (as an emulsifire) as my IPM weekly spray. Plants seem to be loving it, its 100% organic and can be used pretty far into flowering if things get bad. They also sell high quality 100% Neem and Karanja Oils if you want to go that route. Be aware that these are not kill on contact solutions and may take a few weeks to start having an effect. 

For a non organic solution I just used a product called Green Cleaner. It is a kill on contact spray that is alcohol based and does not leech into the plant at all. I had a pretty bad spider mite infestation my last run and I sprayed every two days for 10 days straight and it seems to have gotten completely rid of the mites (so far at least).


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 13, 2018)

Chem Kesey Day 36


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 13, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Do you all have an IPM or just PM strategy? I found some little white bugs on the tops of a couple leaves and I'm trying to develop a strategy moving forward. If this should go elsewhere, I apologize. Seems like there are a large number of organic soil growers in the Bodhi thread and I just wanted to get a feel for what you're using.
> 
> From what I've been able to find: Pyrethrin, Neem Oil and sprays containing Spinosad can be used indoors. I'm thinking of cycling 2-3 of those to get ahead of whatever these white worms/bugs are.


I've had some good results with SNS-209. I spray and water it in a couple times and then just water after that. It takes a couple weeks to start working and won't get rid of every single bug, but I had an almost bug free harvest in my greenhouse with it in a wet and warm tropical climate with just about every kind of bug pest living here year-round. It's probably better to start using early on I'd guess.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 13, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4198042 Soar on left, omgblood on the right. This is what I was talking about with them being so much airier than the other. Both plants have the Omg in them.
> View attachment 4198043 j1hp, can probably be chopped but I’m hesitant to do so.


Yep can def tell now. If you don't want those airy buds, I'll be happy to take them off your hands lol


----------



## elkamino (Sep 13, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> My mom is wanting a strain thats good for nerve pain and sleep. Does anybody know what strain from bodhi would be good for this?





freewanderer04 said:


> I think I remember reading where Sunshine Daydream is really good for nerve pain


I second the SSDD recommend. I’ve got ongoing neuropathy from a climbing accident and SSDD is just what the dr ordered... partly for diminishing pain sure, but mostly just making me care about it less. With the weird electric or burning sensations that accompany nerve pain, I find that really important too.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 14, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Yep can def tell now. If you don't want those airy buds, I'll be happy to take them off your hands lol


Hah, that is truly kind and generous of you. I gotta see it through for Mr. B, but who knows, maybe it'll go forever and really bulk up, I am not really in any rush. she is pretty greasy though, I've never had those light airy sativa buds so maybe thats what I'm heading towards? either way, I've had fun playing mystery bag grow with the tester seeds. Not sure if I'll do it again in the fall, but I need to finish this and get them the report! 

I've noticed both of those plants have the same new shoe smell, but different on other notes. I wonder if thats a trait of OMG.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 14, 2018)

There are fluffy buds that will give a high that you simply can't get from most strains boasting the tightest buds.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 14, 2018)

Just put 4 SSDD in the towel. Will hit the dirt Sunday.


----------



## elkamino (Sep 14, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Just put 4 SSDD in the towel. Will hit the dirt Sunday.


You’re SO prolific... I know you’re just staying safe  but DAMNIT I sure wish you’d post pix of your grows!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 14, 2018)

elkamino said:


> You’re SO prolific... I know you’re just staying safe  but DAMNIT I sure wish you’d post pix of your grows!


I could paint a picture.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 14, 2018)

A few high male/female or all male starts make one seem prolific as does perpetually flowering. I do small plants for variety for my perpetual ADHD brain.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Sep 14, 2018)

hillbill said:


> A few high male/female or all male starts make one seem prolific as does perpetually flowering. I do small plants for variety for my perpetual ADHD brain.


I'm the same way. I love variety. I run perpetually, flowering 9 girls in a 4x4 with a quick 2 week veg. This means I am basically going through 1-2 packs of reg seeds each cycle to hopefully get the 9 girls I'm looking for. I have no time or space to slow down for clones. I certainly have found "keeper" plants but I have no regrets leaving them as a memory. Instead, I'm more concerned about burning through my seed hoard before they all go bunk! Now I'm at the point where I'll trash sprouts if they don't grow quick enough, or even look at me the wrong way. I've got to say, I am blessed to have tried so many great strains in my life, especially living in an area with very few options.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 14, 2018)

I couldn't imagine growing 9 plants.
I'd go cray cray


----------



## Strudelheim (Sep 14, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> I'm the same way. I love variety. I run perpetually, flowering 9 girls in a 4x4 with a quick 2 week veg. This means I am basically going through 1-2 packs of reg seeds each cycle to hopefully get the 9 girls I'm looking for. I have no time or space to slow down for clones. I certainly have found "keeper" plants but I have no regrets leaving them as a memory. Instead, I'm more concerned about burning through my seed hoard before they all go bunk! Now I'm at the point where I'll trash sprouts if they don't grow quick enough, or even look at me the wrong way. I've got to say, I am blessed to have tried so many great strains in my life, especially living in an area with very few options.


Funny how different we all are, I take clones of every female before I put her into flower. And even after flowering once I still can't decide which ones to kill off, because they are all different but I wouldn't know if one is simply superior to all. Ive been doing this for almost 2 years now and have over 50 phenos in my veg room backed up. Ive had a couple die and it made me cry, especially when it was the best pheno out of that pack, I look at it like that whole pack was a waste of money, I try to preserve things, Im not a temporary in the moment man, at least with growing Im not, because Im not that good yet where I feel I gave it the full potential expression possible. So I like to know Ive got more chances to improve and perfect. But now Im at a difficult turning point where I want to take a break for a few years and I hate to loose everything.

So what did I do? Take all 20 males from my last seed run, flowered them out and collected pollen this week mixed it all up into one pollen blend, and as I do my final bloom run, I will impregnate and seed the lower branches of every pheno. So now I can revisit every gene pool and combination in every possible direction for the next 10 years at least! With 1000's of seeds Im ok with my germination rate going bellow 100% LOL

Rant Over !


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Sep 14, 2018)

elkamino said:


> I second the SSDD recommend. I’ve got ongoing neuropathy from a climbing accident and SSDD is just what the dr ordered... partly for diminishing pain sure, but mostly just making me care about it less. With the weird electric or burning sensations that accompany nerve pain, I find that really important too.


I would probably order SSDD but JB is out of it. Everyone on here seems to talk about how they order from GLG but I feel safer ordering from JB since they are more reputable and well known.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Sep 14, 2018)

I personally just refuse to send cash in the mail or to have to go the post office to pay for a money order in 2018. I was really tempted by the GLG freebies but immediately turned off when I saw no CC option. No likey.


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Sep 14, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> I personally just refuse to send cash in the mail or to have to go the post office to pay for a money order in 2018. I was really tempted by the GLG freebies but immediately turned off when I saw no CC option. No likey.


Yeah JB sends you a discrete link to pay by card. I plan on getting one of those prepaid cards that you put money on. I really trust any of these seed banks.


----------



## bigbongloads (Sep 14, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> I would probably order SSDD but JB is out of it. Everyone on here seems to talk about how they order from GLG but I feel safer ordering from JB since they are more reputable and well known.


GLG is solid no reason not to order from them. I’d argue they are more reputable for bodhi gear now. The bodhi freebie list is long compared to jb.


----------



## Nu-Be (Sep 14, 2018)

disco pilgrim said:


> Does anyone have experience with Cherry Trance or Herer Hashplant? Those both intrigue me as I am looking for a sativa dominant or leaning strain.
> 
> The cherry trance has cherry sativa listed as the mom, but that is description is vague. I am looking for 60/40 ish sativa or 50/50, with potency then aroma/flavor in that order. Yield isn’t a concern. Thanks in advance for your replies.


I tested the Herer Hashplant (vintage Jack Herer x 88g13hp) for bodhi last year. You can search this thread for my posts about Herer and probably find it. I know @Rosinallday already gave a little input about the strain (looks really nice - you got an extra frosty one right there! ) but, if you don't want to search, here's a summary of my very positive tester experience with the strain. I'd say phenos range from mostly sativa to good hybrids to mostly indica. Good variety!

Again, I just want to reiterate how much I wish BreedBay was back because I'd like to at least archive my tester growlogs from there in PDF files. If it ever comes back, here's the link to this tester growlog: https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?201365597-Testers-Jack-Herer-x-88g13hp . I've done strain-specific growlogs for everything I've grown (mostly testers, but not all) in the last 3 years @Baja.Beaches but none on this site. It sucks to lose all that work. They were all at Breedbay and a couple other places. @GreenNucleus I honestly dunno when or if BreedBay's coming back. Things aren't looking good, but perhaps @IggyP can give us a status update on it. He still visits here after building a new LED strip growlight. How's that thing performing Iggy? 

So, enough with the chitchat. They were pretty easy to grow. Reasonably vigorous, and great side branching for the most part. 
 


I ended up with 5 females out of the 8 that made it to flower. #1, 4, 6, 7 and 8 from the above pic were female. Due to plant counts, I couldn't run them all at once, so I ran 1, 4 and 6 first, then the last two later. They all went 9 weeks, but a couple prolly could have been taken down at 8. 

I let the first 3 go untopped to see how much the JH influenced them. I had one strong Jack Herer leaner, several awesome but unique hybrids, and one HP leaner that still showed a little JH influence. Here's some flower shots. All three from the first run. Left to right - 1, 4, 6 - with #1 being the JH leaner, 4's a great hybrid, and 6 is the HP leaner.
 


#4 is one of the frostiest plants I've ever seen. The pure champagne mango smell off this was special.
 


#6 had that beautiful black HP fade and smelled ultra earthy.
 


#8 was quite the hybrid, golden and purple and frosty frosty frosty.
 


Here are the dry nug shots and a few smoke report notes, again no filters or editing, taken with LG G3 camera phone under natural skylight.

#1 spice and sandalwood flavor and aroma, heady, not especially strong. Gave away most of this one before getting a good feel for it. Big fluffy nugs that looked frostier in the pic than they were in person.
 


#4 was some of the most potent weed I've ever smoked, mind warping & super motivating sativa, amazing mango flavor and STRONG smell (people liken it to the Golden Goat smell). I called it the housewife pheno, not from a sexist perspective, but because smoking this immediately made me HAVE to do housework or start cleaning something. Really amazing effects, but don't smoke after dark or you'll be up all night chewing your tongue, polishing kitchen cabinet hardware like a methhead. While they look fluffy, these are actually extremely dense nugs, and just absolutely coated with resin - it looks like velcro. Literally trichs on top of trichs.
 


#6 was pretty medicinal for pain, caused extreme Extreme EXTREME!!! munchies, and had a minty marshmallow flavor. Was good, but not great. I didn't do her justice with the shit trim job. Smaller, shorter trichs than the others. I thought the nugs would be denser than they turned out.
 


#7 had a mild mango flavor, and had upbeat yet short effects, but was not standout in any particular way. Least productive of the 5 females. Loose, smaller nugs.
 


#8 smelled and tasted of blueberry & mint, with great hybrid effects. She was potent and productive enough to be a keeper. These were ultra frosty and sticky, solid and weighty nugs - she's a real crowd pleaser.
 


I reran #4 a couple of times, was gonna keep it and #8, but then life got in the way and I lost them. But I should note that they all cloned well and performed the same during subsequent runs in and outdoors, even with different soil mixes. I never heard back about my test report after submitting it, but the cross was released so I'll hang my hat on that.  Herer HP was 100% completely rock solid, hardy, and sexually stable, like most of bodhi's 88g13hp crosses. That male is a true keeper!

Also, I made F2 from the first run of 3 to revisit if it didn't get released. I saved some of that pollen and called it the Jumping Jack Hashplant (jjhp) in homage to its upbeat effects. When the cross was released as Herer HP, I gave away all the F2 to friends from this thread and elsewhere. @torontoke ran a few of them, noted in his journal here at RIU, and found some heady JH leaners I think. Sad to say, I tried to make more F2 on subsequent clone runs, but my pollen was no longer viable, so the second F2 run didn't pan out. I plan to buy another pack in the future to revisit. Herer HP was that good. 

Unfortunately, I don't have the full smoke report anymore. It's lost on BreedBay, but this is a decent summary. Hope that helps @disco pilgrim  Let me know if you have any questions tho.

@Schwaggy P - Amazing pics and grow with that chem kesey! That's one I've had my eye on for awhile, and she sure looks great. Please don't be stingy with the updates, harvest day pics, or the dried & trimmed pics, if you have time.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 14, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> I tested the Herer Hashplant (vintage Jack Herer x 88g13hp) for bodhi last year. You can search this thread for my posts about Herer and probably find it. I know @Rosinallday already gave a little input about the strain (looks really nice - you got an extra frosty one right there! ) but, if you don't want to search, here's a summary of my very positive tester experience with the strain. I'd say phenos range from mostly sativa to good hybrids to mostly indica. Good variety!
> 
> Again, I just want to reiterate how much I wish BreedBay was back because I'd like to at least archive my tester growlogs from there in PDF files. If it ever comes back, here's the link to this tester growlog: https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?201365597-Testers-Jack-Herer-x-88g13hp . I've done strain-specific growlogs for everything I've grown (mostly testers, but not all) in the last 3 years @Baja.Beaches but none on this site. It sucks to lose all that work. They were all at Breedbay and a couple other places. @GreenNucleus I honestly dunno when or if BreedBay's coming back. Things aren't looking good, but perhaps @IggyP can give us a status update on it. He still visits here after building a new LED strip growlight. How's that thing performing Iggy?
> 
> ...


God damnit dude, I LOVE reading your posts. Talk about passionate and thorough. 

Edit: I don’t need to make a 2nd post for this. For ya’lls viewing pleasure, HAOGxSSDD...
My frostiest buds yet.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Sep 14, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> It sucks to lose all that work. They were all at Breedbay and a couple other places.


That truly does suck to lose valuable work like that. not just for you but for all of us. I agree with Reallybigjesusfreak, I get a lot out of your posts. I hope you are able to get them back! I operated in a stealthy vacuum for many years, this exchange of info with other interested parties is a game changer.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Sep 14, 2018)

I debated if this pic was appropriate for the Bodhi forum, but since it is his genetics & in the spirit of open info exchange I thought I would share it.

Like many of us I grow way more than I need. It is not for sale, it is a fun labor of love that I try to be generous with. Flowers don’t keep well, but hash does & it is also my favorite smoke. It is seldom that I smoke flowers alone, a tasty bowl with a little hash on top is my go to.

This pic is my Blueberry Hashplant reincarnated. As I have said in the past that BBHP was gorgeous but not dank enough to make my daily rotation, BUT as hash it is amazing. Super resiny, not crumbly. Full melt with the consistency of play dough. Hash aroma with a slight berry smell. A crowd favorite. I had some f2 seeds that I was not going to run but after smoking the hash I changed my mind & have a few going now.

I did the same thing with the Prayer Tower Indica that I have mentioned I managed to nute burn, ugly but it made good hash.

So when it comes to trimming I cherry pick only the prettiest flowers off each plant, all the rest goes straight to hash. Sure has made the trimming easier & cured in glass the hash just keeps getting better.

Another quest now is finding the best strains for my hash, hoping to add more CBD to it, next up will be the Healing Hashplant.


Fun stuff.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 14, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> I tested bodhi's kush 4 x old mother ghani (omg) cross that remains unreleased. Instead of hunting for all the posts I made about it here, I'll just summarize my experience with it.
> 
> Kush 4 was given to Nevil Schoenmaker by Jim Ortega, and became Nevil's matriarch to his later kush lines. It wasn't used very extensively by itself; it was just a step along the way to Kush's future fame. Here's the whole quote from 2010 Nevil on the Mr Nice forums:
> 
> ...


perfect


----------



## Rosinallday (Sep 14, 2018)

Kinky Temple. Nice sative that can take a little cold. Temple terps coming through nice.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 14, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> I personally just refuse to send cash in the mail or to have to go the post office to pay for a money order in 2018. I was really tempted by the GLG freebies but immediately turned off when I saw no CC option. No likey.


 definitely cant lose with jb, but dbj & glg has no reason to screw you over, the bad rep & word would travel like the speed of light. i really cant see burning someone for gear over a couple bucks, theyll lose more from people no longer heading there due to the bad rep.


----------



## maverick45710 (Sep 15, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> definitely cant lose with jb, but dbj & glg has no reason to screw you over, the bad rep & word would travel like the speed of light. i really cant see burning someone for gear over a couple bucks, theyll lose more from people no longer heading there due to the bad rep.


no doubt! i have placed a couple of orders thru GLG and have not had any problems what so ever. if you are ordering Bodhi, i think GLG has the best prices, selection and freebies. and i actually prefer to pay cash for seeds, it cuts down on the paper trail. also, some places like the Attitude offer a 15% discount for paying with cash.


----------



## maverick45710 (Sep 15, 2018)

does anyone have any pics or a smoke/grow report for clusterfunk? i have grown a few Bodhi strains that were very good, but i have this pack of clusterfunk that i have not tried yet. it is going to make it in the grow room in the near future.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 15, 2018)

I have dealt with GLG and JBC with no trouble. Drag Boat has the best freebies by far but James Bean takes cc and is lightning fast but those GLG freebies are just spectacular!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 15, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I have dealt with GLG and JBC with no trouble. Drag Boat has the best freebies by far but James Bean takes cc and is lightning fast but those GLG freebies are just spectacular!


I love using James Bean cause he's just such a friendly dude, and has always given me advice what I"m looking for. I'd also order from glg in a heartbeat if I felt they had something I needed. So many people vouch for them. Seedsherenow was also good to me, quick too.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Sep 15, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> I personally just refuse to send cash in the mail or to have to go the post office to pay for a money order in 2018. I was really tempted by the GLG freebies but immediately turned off when I saw no CC option. No likey.


GLG is as legit as they come. I just send cash in a plain envelope and they get it every time.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Sep 15, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> definitely cant lose with jb, but dbj & glg has no reason to screw you over, the bad rep & word would travel like the speed of light. i really cant see burning someone for gear over a couple bucks, theyll lose more from people no longer heading there due to the bad rep.





Thor’s hammer said:


> GLG is as legit as they come. I just send cash in a plain envelope and they get it every time.


Has nothing to do with not trusting GLG. I just think it’s silly to have to go through the trouble of sending cash or a money order through the mail and the extra costs of it and associated risk. It’s 2018 and plenty of banks offer CC payment. It’s like those seedbanks who operate through Instagram or email only, it’s a joke. If you cant afford the time/money to put together a website and figure out CC, you don’t deserve to be making money off these breeders backs imo.


----------



## jp68 (Sep 15, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Has nothing to do with not trusting GLG. I just think it’s silly to have to go through the trouble of sending cash or a money order through the mail and the extra costs of it and associated risk. It’s 2018 and plenty of banks offer CC payment. It’s like those seedbanks who operate through Instagram or email only, it’s a joke. If you cant afford the time/money to put together a website and figure out CC, you don’t deserve to be making money off these breeders backs imo.


Maybe the banks dont offer the usual banking services other businesses not associated with the herb receive. Pretty sure ole crackertoof beauregard seessions made it difficult to process anything to do with herb money wise. JB has always hooked it up on my end


----------



## Strudelheim (Sep 15, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Has nothing to do with not trusting GLG. I just think it’s silly to have to go through the trouble of sending cash or a money order through the mail and the extra costs of it and associated risk. It’s 2018 and plenty of banks offer CC payment. It’s like those seedbanks who operate through Instagram or email only, it’s a joke. If you cant afford the time/money to put together a website and figure out CC, you don’t deserve to be making money off these breeders backs imo.


Having a visa merchant account, a business account, a tax accountant and lawyer, registered business permit, brings many extra costs and complications, and if working from illegal state it is still impossible! If GLG for example decides to keep things simple and by cash thats his choice (if he does tax evasion thats his choice, as long as I don't get charged these taxes myself and they are pocketed), that means less costs and time and staff on his end, then he can keep prices low, quality and freebies high. I was also not excited about sending cash or a money order and wish there were more options, but his prices, reputation, and freebies, and sales made the risk worth it. In the end I sent $300 USD cash from canada, got my order and awesome freebies and was happy. each there own.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 15, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Has nothing to do with not trusting GLG. I just think it’s silly to have to go through the trouble of sending cash or a money order through the mail and the extra costs of it and associated risk. It’s 2018 and plenty of banks offer CC payment. It’s like those seedbanks who operate through Instagram or email only, it’s a joke. If you cant afford the time/money to put together a website and figure out CC, you don’t deserve to be making money off these breeders backs imo.


The biggest risk with seedbanks are their system of records that have all your personal information. All of them are storing your address on their systems. CCs leave a paper trail even though the credit card data is encrypted. It's harder to prove you actually bought something if you mail cash and don't use a real return address. I've mailed cash to GLG many times and never had an issue.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 15, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Has nothing to do with not trusting GLG. I just think it’s silly to have to go through the trouble of sending cash or a money order through the mail and the extra costs of it and associated risk. It’s 2018 and plenty of banks offer CC payment. It’s like those seedbanks who operate through Instagram or email only, it’s a joke. If you cant afford the time/money to put together a website and figure out CC, you don’t deserve to be making money off these breeders backs imo.


Are you not aware of the current legal climate in America? Selling anything cannabis related is federally illegal. Which means no American CC vendor will offer you services. Which means if you open a paypal account and they even suspect that it’s being used for selling cannabis seeds, they will suspend it and keep your money frozen for months.

How many vendors are offering CC? Name them. I can think of a single larger seed vendor that will take CC and that’s it.

I know a few smaller vendors on IG that take paypal. In all likelihood, their accounts will be frozen soon. GPS takes CC, but they’re using an overseas CC provider that has been known to sell customer info that leads to thousands of dollars in fraudulent charges. SHN used to use the same CC vendor, but have decided to drop it of their own accord. 

There’s only one way for an American seed vendor to offer CC today, and that’s to use shady overseas CC providers.

Go to the largest dispensaries in America and they still run a cash only business. Are you going to bitch about that too? Are you going to complain when your dealer won’t take CC?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 15, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> I debated if this pic was appropriate for the Bodhi forum, but since it is his genetics & in the spirit of open info exchange I thought I would share it.
> 
> Like many of us I grow way more than I need. It is not for sale, it is a fun labor of love that I try to be generous with. Flowers don’t keep well, but hash does & it is also my favorite smoke. It is seldom that I smoke flowers alone, a tasty bowl with a little hash on top is my go to.
> 
> ...


what is your method, this looks wonderful.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 15, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Are you going to bitch about that too? Are you going to complain when your dealer won’t take CC?


Lol I take checks, venmo, paypal, bitcoin, altcoins, barter, and firstborns.


----------



## bigbongloads (Sep 15, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Are you not aware of the current legal climate in America? Selling anything cannabis related is federally illegal. Which means no American CC vendor will offer you services. Which means if you open a paypal account and they even suspect that it’s being used for selling cannabis seeds, they will suspend it and keep your money frozen for months.
> 
> How many vendors are offering CC? Name them. I can think of a single larger seed vendor that will take CC and that’s it.
> 
> ...


Neptune has a clever way of handling the cc. You can also call and pay over the phone. Same with oregoneliteseeds. James bean takes cc too. Trust worthy banks.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 15, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Neptune has a clever way of handling the cc. You can also call and pay over the phone. Same with oregoneliteseeds. James bean takes cc too. Trust worthy banks.


I know a few vendors will use methods like this, and I’m guessing they may be going through another business account or are doing something else to hide the nature of the transaction. OES I guess is trustworthy if you’re comfortable with them ignoring that their customer info was being shared for months.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 15, 2018)

Put a few dragon fruits outdoor in 2017 that were beautiful plants that didn't make it.this time around I had to cull 2 males out of 3 seeds germed,this one is going to be in veg for a long time.every df I've started and grown has had really nice structure.
 
Bingo pajama "tester" nug cut 5 days ago


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 15, 2018)

Jabba's Stash - 3/7 Females going to flower


----------



## maverick45710 (Sep 16, 2018)

numberfour said:


> A couple of Goji x Sunshine Daydream bagseed from the 1212 from seed tent.
> 
> #2
> View attachment 4195013
> ...


very nice! SSDD x Goji sounds like a great cross. i crossed a more cowbell with a mothers milk male last year. i gave away most of the seeds to my friends that grow outdoors. i will get to sample the results in about a month.


----------



## bobqp (Sep 16, 2018)

maverick45710 said:


> very nice! SSDD x Goji sounds like a great cross. i crossed a more cowbell with a mothers milk male last year. i gave away most of the seeds to my friends that grow outdoors. i will get to sample the results in about a month.


Sounds like a nice cross. I'm doing a skylotus x uplift cross.


----------



## bobqp (Sep 16, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Kinky Temple. Nice sative that can take a little cold. Temple terps coming through nice.
> View attachment 4198830
> View attachment 4198831


Love the sativa structure of that plant.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 16, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Put a few dragon fruits outdoor in 2017 that were beautiful plants that didn't make it.this time around I had to cull 2 males out of 3 seeds germed,this one is going to be in veg for a long time.every df I've started and grown has had really nice structure.
> View attachment 4199378
> Bingo pajama "tester" nug cut 5 days ago
> View attachment 4199382


How's the aroma on the Bingo Pajamas?


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 16, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> How's the aroma on the Bingo Pajamas?


It's been a hard one to pin down,but sickly sweet is the best description I can think of.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 16, 2018)

Bodhi note, 4/4 SSDD have hit the dirt with tails. Thinking of very short veg to find males for fall.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 16, 2018)

maverick45710 said:


> very nice! SSDD x Goji sounds like a great cross. i crossed a more cowbell with a mothers milk male last year. i gave away most of the seeds to my friends that grow outdoors. i will get to sample the results in about a month.


Thanks, all 3 phenos are bringing something different. Loving the sound of that cross, get some pictures up when you get to try it. I've a couple of more cowbell seeds and mothers milk is on my horizon, heard too many good things about her.

Wet this weekend 6x Space Monkey, 4x Black Raz, 2x Dank Sinatra.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Sep 16, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Has nothing to do with not trusting GLG. I just think it’s silly to have to go through the trouble of sending cash or a money order through the mail and the extra costs of it and associated risk. It’s 2018 and plenty of banks offer CC payment. It’s like those seedbanks who operate through Instagram or email only, it’s a joke. If you cant afford the time/money to put together a website and figure out CC, you don’t deserve to be making money off these breeders backs imo.


GLG does not offer CC because the banks will not allow it. I have had 2 Business accounts with the same bank for over 39 years.
They helped me get a account and the corporate office shut it down 2 weeks later. They are ready to give me a account as soon as the Fed's change the law. I know other folks/vendors take CC,but most have you switch to a sister site to pay. In my option that is illegal.This is a very Gray area.

And this is also a problem for the breeder's . 

I also had a Pay pal account and a customer left a note in the comments section. Pay pal shut me down and ended up sending the money back to the customer. I was lucky and the customer returned payment.

And I did try Bitcoin But my second customer put in the wrong code and lost his money. And this also left me with bitcoin and not money to pay breeders. 

And peeps that are not in illegal states do not want to pay with CC.

So please understand when any seed vendor or breeder wants cash or a blank money order, there is a good chance it is the only way. Blame the Government and please support government officials who support legalization.
Thanks Bad Dawg


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 16, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Jabba's Stash - 3/7 Females going to flower
> View attachment 4199468


dang dude, you seem to got a lot going on. I'd love to know a little more about your space(s) and what you got going on in them, sizes, setup. I was considering ordering a pack of Jabbas Stash while they were cheap on JB. Have you grown this one out before?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 16, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> It's been a hard one to pin down,but sickly sweet is the best description I can think of.


Yeah, I had a hard time with it too. It has a familiar Kush note to it, sort of earthy, but, especially after cure, I didn't get a hint of anything that was in the description. NO asian pears or champagne grapes musk or anything. Its almost like an overly ripe, almost rotten sweetness, with that kush tone to it. I have ASS and PWook plants I prefer over both the BP's. Although I think the BP plant had the structure I liked the best, put on weight and stayed compact.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 16, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> dang dude, you seem to got a lot going on. I'd love to know a little more about your space(s) and what you got going on in them, sizes, setup. I was considering ordering a pack of Jabbas Stash while they were cheap on JB. Have you grown this one out before?


This is my first grow of Jabba's Stash


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Sep 16, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> what is your method, this looks wonderful.


I do not intend to turn the Bodhi forum into a hash talk but it is a great tool for covering problems, Genetics make a big difference in the end product. Worth playing with. Saved my butt from Powdery Mildew disaster a few years ago.

I have had a lot of practice. One of my past quests was to recreate the hand pressed Afghani Primo of my youth. Quests are good.

There is a lot of mis-information out there. 90% of those chest thumping self promoters are just trying to get your attention & money. Ignore them. Uneducated tribesmen have been doing it for centuries without modern technology. It is not that complicated.

Step one is separate the trichomes. Basically makes crumbly Kief

Step two is to apply heat & pressure to that kief which pops the trichomes & knead it to make it pliable, then press it into a shape to dry.

So we just need the best way to do those things.

I originally came to RIU because of the Frenchy Cannoili hash thread. This guy does it right for all the right reasons. He stopped posting to this site but that thread is interesting still (& long).

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-french-cannoli-hash-thread.648510/

He now has his own site though & gives seminars. (never gone) https://frenchycannoli.com/. If interested look at a few of his videos.

By the time I found him I already had my own methods but it is a good place to start. I am lazy & use the sun a lot but definitely agree with his methods.

Now back to talking about Bodhi genetics.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 16, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Put a few dragon fruits outdoor in 2017 that were beautiful plants that didn't make it.this time around I had to cull 2 males out of 3 seeds germed,this one is going to be in veg for a long time.every df I've started and grown has had really nice structure.
> View attachment 4199378
> Bingo pajama "tester" nug cut 5 days ago
> View attachment 4199382


What's the dragon fruit smell/high like? Have been interested in this one.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 16, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> I do not intend to turn the Bodhi forum into a hash talk but it is a great tool for covering problems, Genetics make a big difference in the end product. Worth playing with. Saved my butt from Powdery Mildew disaster a few years ago.
> 
> I have had a lot of practice. One of my past quests was to recreate the hand pressed Afghani Primo of my youth. Quests are good.
> 
> ...


Nice bwallz.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Sep 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Are you not aware of the current legal climate in America? Selling anything cannabis related is federally illegal. Which means no American CC vendor will offer you services. Which means if you open a paypal account and they even suspect that it’s being used for selling cannabis seeds, they will suspend it and keep your money frozen for months.
> 
> How many vendors are offering CC? Name them. I can think of a single larger seed vendor that will take CC and that’s it.
> 
> ...


Funny how the ones who really want the business make it work then, huh? Plenty of seedbanks (JB, Neptune, etc.) take CC or PayPal. They do what it takes to get it done. And there is a local dispensary to me organicann, that has taken credit cards for at least 4 years, so there are obviously ways to get it done. I grow my own medicine anyways, like i figure the rest of us do. Regardless, not a good comparison at all. Cash transactions in person and ones over mail are not comparable. The guy hands you the product at the same time as you hand the cash in face to face.


----------



## Strudelheim (Sep 16, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Funny how the ones who really want the business make it work then, huh? Plenty of seedbanks (JB, Neptune, etc.) take CC or PayPal. They do what it takes to get it done. And there is a local dispensary to me organicann, that has taken credit cards for at least 4 years, so there are obviously ways to get it done. I grow my own medicine anyways, like i figure the rest of us do. Regardless, not a good comparison at all. Cash transactions in person and ones over mail are not comparable. The guy hands you the product at the same time as you hand the cash in face to face.


Choose what seedbank you like! You and your precious credit card can leave this thread anytime now! Or even better go and start your own seedbank and take whatever payments you wish, after all its your seedbank! Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Sep 16, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Choose what seedbank you like! You and your precious credit card can leave this thread anytime now! Or even better go and start your own seedbank and take whatever payments you wish, after all its your seedbank! Good luck and have fun!


Lol no need to get nasty. I stated my opinion and a bunch of people stated theirs. I agree we got a little off topic, but it surely wasn’t just me. I agree, back to Bodhi.
Strawberrydaydream flower and rosin


----------



## hillbill (Sep 16, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> I do not intend to turn the Bodhi forum into a hash talk but it is a great tool for covering problems, Genetics make a big difference in the end product. Worth playing with. Saved my butt from Powdery Mildew disaster a few years ago.
> 
> I have had a lot of practice. One of my past quests was to recreate the hand pressed Afghani Primo of my youth. Quests are good.
> 
> ...


Primo Afghan sounds like 1970 type youth.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Sep 16, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Primo Afghan sounds like 1970 type youth.


You nailed the era for sure. I harvested my 1st little clueless, seeded crop winter 1970 Maui. I thought BOEL primo was as good as it got. Old organic hippie surfer here, been at it for awhile.


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 16, 2018)

New toy is assembled and ready to start putting in work. Did a test run with some Lemon Hashplant and considering its the first rosin I have ever made it turned out pretty damn good. I see good times ahead.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Sep 16, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> New toy is assembled and ready to start putting in work. Did a test run with some Lemon Hashplant and considering its the first rosin I have ever made it turned out pretty damn good. I see good times ahead. View attachment 4199727


Very nice! Exact setup I have but I didn’t spring for the anodized aluminum. Looks killer though!!


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Sep 16, 2018)

Had to chop my largest lavender aura down two weeks early due to every single cola having mold . That plant was insanely dense with foliage. Only plant that was hit hard with mold. On the plus side my cross of (blue heron v2 x Chitral Pakistani platinum bubba) is very mold resistant.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 16, 2018)

Dank Sinatra f2 showing a range of phenos


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 16, 2018)

torontoke said:


> Dank Sinatra f2 showing a range of phenos
> View attachment 4199832


Front left and Front right, please! But they all look real good!


----------



## bobqp (Sep 16, 2018)

torontoke said:


> Dank Sinatra f2 showing a range of phenos
> View attachment 4199832


I've got 30 or so dank Sinatra f2s that I've gotta grow this season.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 16, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Front left and Front right, please! But they all look real good!


Thanks a lot
Most of them have a similar spearminty kush nose but the oddball in the back right corner has the craziest cherry nib heavens poontang funk that I hope stays around.


bobqp said:


> I've got 30 or so dank Sinatra f2s that I've gotta grow this season.


I started around 25 myself because it’s probably my favourite strain. Should be lots of winners in the treasure chest of f2


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 16, 2018)

torontoke said:


> Thanks a lot
> Most of them have a similar spearminty kush nose but the oddball in the back right corner has the craziest cherry nib heavens poontang funk that I hope stays around.
> 
> I started around 25 myself because it’s probably my favourite strain. Should be lots of winners in the treasure chest of f2


and the rear right were the ones i favored...


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 16, 2018)

i might be the most boring grower in the world, but i think bodhi is one of the most interesting breeders in the world. this pleiadian love nest male is amazing. although the right side is showing clusters of stamens later then the left side, but i attribute that to the streetlight above. here is a night pic.
with the day time shot of it you can really see the height & width of it. i am waiting on the resin to eventually show.

the space cake male is closer to the streetlight & showed sex way before & produces a pollen cloud like no other. the smells produced from it have me actually considering making butter or green dragon from/with it after the season is over.



i know it seems as if i am asking for trouble with the males at the end of the yard... but let the pollen fly. 

it looks as if the dream lotus will be the first to come down. i am hesistant to do a stem rub yet though.

@Nu-Be the jaz rose spray is next to be applied until the end for all participants, male & female.  and the megacrop sample arrived, i immediately cut it by 50% with charcoal epsom salt


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Sep 16, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> i might be the most boring grower in the world, but i think bodhi is one of the most interesting breeders in the world. this pleiadian love nest male is amazing. although the right side is showing clusters of stamens later then the left side, but i attribute that to the streetlight above. here is a night pic.View attachment 4199963
> with the day time shot of it you can really see the height & width of it. i am waiting on the resin to eventually show.
> View attachment 4199966
> the space cake male is closer to the streetlight & showed sex way before & produces a pollen cloud like no other. the smells produced from it have me actually considering making butter or green dragon from/with it after the season is over.View attachment 4199970
> ...


How does the street light not screw up the flowering stage?


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 17, 2018)

it delays it somewhat. the space cake male is colser to the street lamp & in full flower mode. this pic is from june 28th.the fence hides the lamp somewhat. i even took the top 3ft off of the space cake male,

and yet it still put out clusters & continues to grow like a monster.


----------



## bobqp (Sep 17, 2018)

torontoke said:


> Thanks a lot
> Most of them have a similar spearminty kush nose but the oddball in the back right corner has the craziest cherry nib heavens poontang funk that I hope stays around.
> 
> I started around 25 myself because it’s probably my favourite strain. Should be lots of winners in the treasure chest of f2


Looks like lots of variation so you should find some very nice females there.


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 17, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Very nice! Exact setup I have but I didn’t spring for the anodized aluminum. Looks killer though!!


Thanks man. I originally wanted the blue anodized but they were out so I went with the green. Glad I did, this color combo is awesome in person. Pictures don't seem to do it justice. Your rosin looks amazing. What temp did you press that at?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 17, 2018)

J1hp chopped at day 68. That is all. Have a great day Bodhi peeps.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Sep 17, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Thanks man. I originally wanted the blue anodized but they were out so I went with the green. Glad I did, this color combo is awesome in person. Pictures don't seem to do it justice. Your rosin looks amazing. What temp did you press that at?


Thanks bud! I think I pressed that one around 175 to 180F. I usually stay pretty low temperatures. I only yield about 15% at that temp (with a lot of loss to the bag too from not doing enough flower but the flavor and quality are worth it! I want to try live rosin next!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 17, 2018)

11 of 12 Lemon Lotus have started their journey.
 

Cheers


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Sep 17, 2018)

torontoke said:


> Dank Sinatra f2 showing a range of phenos


I really like the look of that strain. Great job on it too. I was curious so I went to JBs page to look at genetics, out of stock of course but a freebie promotion on the Bodhi page says DANK SINATRA f2 (MADE BY NU-BE). 

Is that you @Nu-Be? Did you do another killer grow report on this Dank Sinatra f2 grow? 

Love to see it if you did.


----------



## IggyP (Sep 17, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Again, I just want to reiterate how much I wish BreedBay was back because I'd like to at least archive my tester growlogs from there in PDF files. If it ever comes back, here's the link to this tester growlog: https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?201365597-Testers-Jack-Herer-x-88g13hp . I've done strain-specific growlogs for everything I've grown (mostly testers, but not all) in the last 3 years @Baja.Beaches but none on this site. It sucks to lose all that work. They were all at Breedbay and a couple other places. @GreenNucleus I honestly dunno when or if BreedBay's coming back. Things aren't looking good, but perhaps @IggyP can give us a status update on it. He still visits here after building a new LED strip growlight. How's that thing performing Iggy?


hey there.....yeah....i cannot really, at this time, give any concrete date for reopening plans....but i can give some general reassurances that i believe are not misplaced....

first off, just to remind part of the reason i got involved there....is because i was sick of moving site to site every few years only to eventually have each one shut off and loosing all my work and starting over......so as long as i have any hand in things, i will do anything possible to avoid that and i know pistils doesnt want that either....so, i feel safe at least reassuring people there will be a chance, AT THE VERY LEAST, to recover data.....

the fact that the server has stayed on, and only the site switched off this whole time....is actually a good sign...it is some complicated adversity around it all tho, so i will explain a bit more....

i still feel the biggest obstacle to bringing it back and continuing its evolution, is a financial one....and ironically, a general lack of community im sad to say...There has been a pride over avoiding advertisements since conception, however much has changed recently...alot of people can say they like the place but when its ultimately resting on a small handful of broke ass shoulders, then those few people start suffering personal life issues, things can become quite problematic quick....we made some small measures to step toward addressing this but it was a tad too little too late....

personally i am in the middle of a long overdue geographic relocation....which i expect and hope to be finished by the end of october....then i will be back as routine as i ever get at least lol....pistils is working out some delicate things as well but actually seems in line with my timing, although still having some things up in the air yet to be determined.....so really im hoping to see that chapter closed and resolved by another month or 2 at the very most.....and back to building again as the new foundation had taken ALOT(!) of work, but is really still in early stages of the revamp(again money obstacles blah blah but the commitment could not be much deeper)

i want to discourage any panic as thats not really called for from how i see things in my perspective...it sucks, but its not all gone to hell...just untimely delays and adversities...that will probly last > 6 months by the time we are thru...

life! ugh lol.....



As to the strip builds i made, i believe im about halfway into week 3 bloom atm....so that is pretty exciting, stretch basically done, trichs getting to pop pretty well and getting some nice aromas already......i have not been able to control temps very well, which im favoring toward cold for an adversity when theres a choice.....so they have a little temp stress....fckn gnats too lol, but overall i still feel happy and tho i achieved what i was after with the logics of the builds....the light output is pretty blinding, and even spread...so even giving relatively strong feeds they still look hungry....i can also say that although i see some fading from pushing the photosynthesis so hard, i can see a difference from pushing with hps where its sort of hard to explain, but with hps they seem to LOOK more pushed in cases like this...

...it takes me a minute actually to adjust to the appearance of the plants when i enter the led room...i am so used to that hps orange, i literally have not seen a blooming plant ive grown under any other lighting lol....so, i dont think they are as hungry as they look at first, but given the temp stress i am taking it with a grain of salt and not doing anything too drastic....should finish out pretty prime.........i didnt get the full on scrog cages on, which turns to be good as im gonna have to move the room before it finishes, which ugh probly stress me more than the plants lol, but i am hating to think of doing that to them....all adversities considered i am not expecting a full 5star run for my first led, but should give me a very good idea of what they can do at least....and what lvl of quality to expect etc etc....i havent been taking much photo, but i will be sure and at least get a few esp after the move when they will hopefully be looking fully mouthwatering....i am already reassured by the trichs and aromas present at week 3, plus all the info others have shared really helped me gain the courage to know i made a good choice...thanks out to @Nube and many people here for that...

um...ok thats gotta be enough rant for now but thats basically the update ;P

peace!
iggy


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 17, 2018)

I appreciate your candid approach to this ever-lingering question...what happened to bbay? I never really knew what was going on behind the scenes, only felt it was a solid place to intro my own test results for Bodhi...until eventually I realized how great of a community it really was. Unfortunately, this is the world we live in and life is all but change...


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Sep 17, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> it delays it somewhat. the space cake male is colser to the street lamp & in full flower mode. this pic is from june 28th.View attachment 4200082the fence hides the lamp somewhat. i even took the top 3ft off of the space cake male,
> View attachment 4200084
> and yet it still put out clusters & continues to grow like a monster.
> View attachment 4200088


That's weird cause ive seen so many posts about people having really tiny light leaks in their tent and it hermying the plant or puts it back into veg.


----------



## IggyP (Sep 17, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> I appreciate your candid approach to this ever-lingering question...what happened to bbay? I never really knew what was going on behind the scenes, only felt it was a solid place to intro my own test results for Bodhi...until eventually I realized how great of a community it really was. Unfortunately, this is the world we live in and life is all but change...


i know everyone has heard the bit about lemons......but sometimes life hands you a fruit and you have no idea wtf it even is lol.....how do you even start to make the most of that? do you eat the skin or no?? i guess you take a bite and start to find out heh....

i am sorry its better not to be so direct with such intricacies...but part in what i was trying to say is we never gave up and we will basically die before that happens....even during the upgrading i mean, things were never fully casual or "ok", but we pushed thru like mad champions and wished for the best....thats mostly what i have known....there is rarely much pause when u have a house to build and a hammer in your hand lol...

as things became more complicated for us both, for a few reasons, it was decided hitting the pause button was indeed in this case the best thing to do....so it wasnt like a surprise out of the blue for us.....just something we hoped to avoid but were ultimately unable to....

i also did not mean to under state the contributions of those who HAVE helped.....one of the most inspiring things in life to see for me is people coming together around something they all care deeply about....and breathing life into it as a community.......things will continue im betting....when and in what form its harder to say...i am not speaking for pistils and his intentions, but as i see it should take a continued group effort to make the most of things there...stuff like that is pretty evident to me atm, but i believe WELL worth the pursuit...

..for one thing the state of forum software in general right now is a hell and needs some delicate custom work to get things just right how we all want....which really again, more than anything comes down to $ which has yet to materialize lol...i am "all in"....which will ammt to more after im relocated safely but idk what else i can say atm...its purely a waiting game atm....


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 17, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> That's weird cause ive seen so many posts about people having really tiny light leaks in their tent and it hermying the plant or puts it back into veg.


the plants outside dont see the complete darkness that indoor plants are bred to be accustom to. i will try to take a video of the pleiadian love nest male to show the circumference and one side of the tree/bush flowering while the other has not yet.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Sep 18, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I can’t speak of the quality of OGKB but from the little I’ve seen online it must be a special plant.


@OzCocoLoco - how are the Cowbell remixes looking? Mine are incredibly squat with very heavy foliage. I'll post pics soon, whenever I can find time to pull them out. I have high hopes for these.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Sep 18, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> @OzCocoLoco - how are the Cowbell remixes looking? Mine are incredibly squat with very heavy foliage. I'll post pics soon, whenever I can find time to pull them out. I have high hopes for these.


Sound very similar to the ones I just put into flower,I'll take some pics in the next day or 2 and I'll tag you when I post them

Pic from 3 or 4 weeks ago.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Sep 18, 2018)

@OzCocoLoco It's hard to tell from that pic, do yours have incredibly tight internodal spacing? It could be my new veg light (bridgelux strip DIY)

I have 3 MCOGKB and 1 LW (for some reason two never popped, certainly user error)

MCOGKB #1 (I'm training_ her_ now)


MCOGKB #2   

MCOGKB #3  

Lemon Wookie with a really strange leaf pattern to start. Was throwing singles in an alternatign fashion when it first broke ground. Really hope this is a lady.


----------



## bigbongloads (Sep 18, 2018)

A few shots of a couple goji og phenos.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Sep 18, 2018)

SFnone said:


> does anybody know what Kush 4 is? (was gonna buy DLA #9, but not sure...)


I picked that one up myself I believe it’s a Sativa type Kush or something he talked about it I believe in the pot cast interview he did I can’t remember if it was the first one or the second one but if your interested in Bodhi it’s a great listen on your way to work or commute


----------



## Rosinallday (Sep 18, 2018)

Dank Sinatra about to be harvested. Listening to the Cure just like heaven.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 18, 2018)

love the cure... coincidentally, I was just listening to the dinosaur jr. cover of that song


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 18, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Dank Sinatra about to be harvested. Listening to the Cure just like heaven.
> View attachment 4200870


What do you yield off a plant like that? And don't say "about a pound" lol


----------



## Rosinallday (Sep 18, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> What do you yield off a plant like that? And don't say "about a pound" lol


Hopefully two. Got 4 seeded branches. Almost there.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 18, 2018)

Hello all,, My gosh this thread is huge!! Im on a quest for some bodhi gear that has gooey in it. Listening to the potcasts iirc Gooey breeder as well as bohdi himself stated they did somewhat of a collab. Dark Desire is out of stock on the site I visited. I'm also looking for a recommendation on a short flowering 8-9 weeks tops bohdi strain that has sativa-like effects.
Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Sep 18, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> @OzCocoLoco It's hard to tell from that pic, do yours have incredibly tight internodal spacing? It could be my new veg light (bridgelux strip DIY)
> 
> I have 3 MCOGKB and 1 LW (for some reason two never popped, certainly user error)
> 
> ...


Might not say incredibly tight but they are tight,had mine under T5s so now they are under HPS they might open up a bit hopefully


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 18, 2018)

Cobra lips got the chop last night-no end in sight so i said "fook it"- been a long,hot, & rough summer-all my girls look like shit but cobra lips took da heat the best-huge colas


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 18, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Cobra lips got the chop last night-no end in sight so i said "fook it"- been a long,hot, & rough summer-all my girls look like shit but cobra lips took da heat the best-huge colas


how many weeks?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 18, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> how many weeks?


93 days so 13 weeks & a lil change


----------



## Philip-O (Sep 18, 2018)

IggyP said:


> hey there.....yeah....i cannot really, at this time, give any concrete date for reopening plans....but i can give some general reassurances that i believe are not misplaced....
> 
> first off, just to remind part of the reason i got involved there....is because i was sick of moving site to site every few years only to eventually have each one shut off and loosing all my work and starting over......so as long as i have any hand in things, i will do anything possible to avoid that and i know pistils doesnt want that either....so, i feel safe at least reassuring people there will be a chance, AT THE VERY LEAST, to recover data.....
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting us know Iggy, and for your work for the community. We wish you the best of luck with your relocation, grows and life in general!


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 18, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> 93 days so 13 weeks & a lil change


of 12/12 ? are you going to try 11/13 for weeks 6-7, and 10/14 for weeks 8-10 next time ? i cheated with my cobra lips 2 years ago by adding uvb, finished in 60+ days i think


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 19, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> of 12/12 ? are you going to try 11/13 for weeks 6-7, and 10/14 for weeks 8-10 next time ? i cheated with my cobra lips 2 years ago by adding uvb, finished in 60+ days i think


Yea thats 12/12-i think it took so long because of my temps-when i run the clone it will get a proper run


----------



## hillbill (Sep 19, 2018)

Been at 10/14 for over a year in flower tent. After this time that schedule seems to cut a couple days but no more off ripening time. Actually on ten hours and 15 minutes, off thirteen hours and 45 but easier to say 10/14. 

We live in a timespace world and thirteen weeks of flower could almost be enough for two runs of something like C99. Part of why I quit running Purple Haze long ago.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 19, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Been at 10/14 for over a year in flower tent. After this time that schedule seems to cut a couple days but no more off ripening time. Actually on ten hours and 15 minutes, off thirteen hours and 45 but easier to say 10/14.
> 
> We live in a timespace world and thirteen weeks of flower could almost be enough for two runs of something like C99. Part of why I quit running Purple Haze long ago.


Yea -13 weeks is way too long for me-gonna run the clone this fall in some cooler temps & then determine if cobra lips stays around


----------



## hillbill (Sep 19, 2018)

Cobra Lips is popular at this house, bit of a hammer though!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 19, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Cobra Lips is popular at this house, bit of a hammer though!


I need more hammers in my life-she's definitely a yielder


----------



## numberfour (Sep 19, 2018)

Goji x Sunshinedaydream - bagseed

They all share the sweet candy smell with a nice variation on bud structure. You can see I've not got the watering correct, they are on half of what the other plants are on and its still a little too much. Look to reveg and run again

#1
 

#2
 

#3


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 19, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> I really like the look of that strain. Great job on it too. I was curious so I went to JBs page to look at genetics, out of stock of course but a freebie promotion on the Bodhi page says DANK SINATRA f2 (MADE BY NU-BE).
> 
> Is that you @Nu-Be? Did you do another killer grow report on this Dank Sinatra f2 grow?
> 
> Love to see it if you did.


Yes those are @Nu-Be's F2's. I sent them in for James Bean to hand out however he wanted. Seems like some folks are going to get some fine freebies.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 19, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Goji x Sunshinedaydream - bagseed
> 
> They all share the sweet candy smell with a nice variation on bud structure. You can see I've not got the watering correct, they are on half of what the other plants are on and its still a little too much. Look to reveg and run again
> 
> ...


Oh lawd


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Sep 19, 2018)

Does anyone know what’re some mold resistant indica doms, lavender aura was awful for me with mold. I know jabbas stash would be one but what’re others?


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Sep 19, 2018)

From what research I've done, if the nodes are really tight like that, that means your lights are too close and you should raise them. Apparently it will stunt your plant and they won't get very tall. Could cause mold too since the foliage would restrict airflow. And a lot of the leaves would shade the other leaves from getting light so the shaded ones wouldn't even be useful for making energy for the plant to grow. Plus the buds wouldn't have much room to form and grow either. Look up the grow boss on YouTube. He's super knowledgeable about that stuff and keeps you interested. I would think about 3 inches or so between nodes would be optimal. I'm actually wanting to do a vertical grow once I get my medical card. Good luck!


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Sep 19, 2018)

Useful said:


> Yes those are @Nu-Be's F2's. I sent them in for James Bean to hand out however he wanted. Seems like some folks are going to get some fine freebies.


Thanks for clarifying @Useful! I have mainly been focusing on Bodhi, was not familiar with your seeds. I see now there is another thread I need to look at. Might have to sneak another seed order past the wife. It never ends....


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 19, 2018)

You are very welcome. I myself am a fan of Bodhi's work as well.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 19, 2018)

Hey @Nu-Be, this may sound weird, but do any of these names sound familiar: Chris B., (in)Z.A.I.N., BigMac, Mr.Bill, DanMan, Hermit(Rhobi), The Bakery, Mic-e n-Doh?


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Sep 19, 2018)

Does great lake genetics give away freebies ? I want to order a pack of lavender jack and a pack of terpenado from bodhi, but I want to know if I get freebies of bodhi gear. Like they have a promo for buy 2 get 1 but you have to choose off a list and they don't have what I want listed.
Also what are some good seed banks that do bodhi freebies, not JB seeds cuz they are currently out of stock on freebies


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 19, 2018)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Does great lake genetics give away freebies ? I want to order a pack of lavender jack and a pack of terpenado from bodhi, but I want to know if I get freebies of bodhi gear. Like they have a promo for buy 2 get 1 but you have to choose off a list and they don't have what I want listed.
> Also what are some good seed banks that do bodhi freebies, not JB seeds cuz they are currently out of stock on freebies


I dont think anybody has nearly as big a freebie offering as GLG for bodhi stock.


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Sep 19, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I dont think anybody has nearly as big a freebie offering as GLG for bodhi stock.


Hi reallybjgjesus thanks for the answer, but im kinda slow and confused lol. So if I buy some regular pack of bodhi gear they will give me something by bodhi for free? Or do you have to get something when it has a promotion to get the freebies. ?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 19, 2018)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Hi reallybjgjesus thanks for the answer, but im kinda slow and confused lol. So if I buy some regular pack of bodhi gear they will give me something by bodhi for free? Or do you have to get something when it has a promotion to get the freebies. ?


Bodhi always runs buy 2 get 1 free deals with all of his sellers. Some sellers don’t let you pick freebies and some do. 

Apparently James Bean ran out of freebies because they’ve been giving out freebie packs for non-Bodhi orders. Complete bullshit in my opinion. Bodhi provides them to entice buyers to purchase his gear, not someone else’s. 

A couple times a year GLG has buy 1 get 1 sales, which is pretty much the best deal around. As said before, GLG’s selection of freebies is way better than any other Bodhi vendor. 

You can find the available freebie packs here (some may be sold out): 
https://greatlakesgenetics.com/bodhi


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Sep 19, 2018)

On the other hand people that aren't buying bodhi gear but receive bodhi freebies are getting the opportunity to try some bodhi gear and may become buyers down the road.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Sep 19, 2018)

A little bird told me GLG was having a buy one get one free Bodhi promo in the next month or so.. I think that is their Anniversary promo.Lots of new Bad Dawg gear to boot.


----------



## Craigson (Sep 19, 2018)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Hi reallybjgjesus thanks for the answer, but im kinda slow and confused lol. So if I buy some regular pack of bodhi gear they will give me something by bodhi for free? Or do you have to get something when it has a promotion to get the freebies. ?


I think you are looking at the freebie list?
You have to select bodhi from the drop down menu to see all the available steains


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Sep 19, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> A little bird told me GLG was having a buy one get one free Bodhi promo in the next month or so.. I think that is their Anniversary promo.Lots of new Bad Dawg gear to boot.


Right on! I guess I'll have to save my pesos for another month. Quick question about the potential bodhi buy one get one special. If you buy one strain do you get to pick what you want for free or is it a random free pack?


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Sep 19, 2018)

Craigson said:


> I think you are looking at the freebie list?
> You have to select bodhi from the drop down menu to see all the available steains


Nope, I was having a problem even finding the drop list. It'll pop up if I put something from useful seeds in my cart but if I add two packs of bodhis seeds the doesn't show the pop up menu thing. I think I might have to phone in a order dunno


----------



## Schmarmpit (Sep 19, 2018)

Time to bust out the nice camera. These wookie testers are just blowing my mind. Already been smoking some early cuts of both Mendo and Apollo and can already tell they are both fire and great yeilders. I'm basically abusing them with heat and lack of food and they don't give a shit. 

Here's mendo wookie #3 of 4 going on week 7 and not looking to go much longer than 8.


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 19, 2018)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Right on! I guess I'll have to save my pesos for another month. Quick question about the potential bodhi buy one get one special. If you buy one strain do you get to pick what you want for free or is it a random free pack?


If you read the promo info, you will see all the details pertaining to the freebies....


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 19, 2018)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Nope, I was having a problem even finding the drop list. It'll pop up if I put something from useful seeds in my cart but if I add two packs of bodhis seeds the doesn't show the pop up menu thing. I think I might have to phone in a order dunno


You choose from the Bodhi freebie list during checkout


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Sep 19, 2018)

J 
Black raspberry crushing it still. The nugs smell very sweet now and are huge rock buds. Yeild is gonna be great


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 20, 2018)

2/4 pirate sweat x 88g13hp started throwing some nuts a few weeks ago. Instead of killing them I plucked all the pollen sacs and threw the plants outside. They only get about 4 hours of direct sunlight (when there is sun) so buds ain't huge. All of them including the indoor one smell like fruity stinky sweaty feet..yum!


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Sep 20, 2018)

These will be skipping the line and getting soaked ASAP. Really hoping to find a decent male in this pack to cross to a few things, mostly to cross to the pheno of "strawberry sunshine" in the background of this pic to create "Killer Sunshine", a homage to my lovely kitties, Killer and Sunshine! haha


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 20, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> A little bird told me GLG was having a buy one get one free Bodhi promo in the next month or so.. I think that is their Anniversary promo.Lots of new Bad Dawg gear to boot.


...agreed with the warden & i gotta stop collecting at 100 individual differently named packs, but she didnt say i could have multiples of the same pack. i need acres to run all of this gear that comes from glg & bodhi. absolutely waiting on that anniversary to come around again...


----------



## Schmarmpit (Sep 20, 2018)

Apollo11G x Wookie tester week 7. Smells of over-ripe cantaloupe and a tangy spice. Large dense sativa buds.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Sep 20, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> mendo wookie #3 of 4 going on week 7
> View attachment 4201771


Mendo x Wookie tester #4, week 7:


----------



## lukio (Sep 20, 2018)

lovely looking flowers peeps


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 20, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> These will be skipping the line and getting soaked ASAP. Really hoping to find a decent male in this pack to cross to a few things, mostly to cross to the pheno of "strawberry sunshine" in the background of this pic to create "Killer Sunshine", a homage to my lovely kitties, Killer and Sunshine! haha
> 
> View attachment 4202172


Black Triangle was the most potent bodhi strains I have ever run. Happy hunting.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Sep 20, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Black Triangle was the most potent bodhi strains I have ever run. Happy hunting.


That's great to hear, and from so many people. I have really been looking for something potent to help with insomnia, hoping for a one hit K.O. haha Bonus if I can find a decent male to pass on some of that potency to my keeper females.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 20, 2018)

Sorry not sorry for all the pics

Lucky charms x purple unicorn p1
P2
P3
P4

They'll be at 6 weeks on Saturday. Some seriously dank sugary fruity terps going on and some nice colors coming out. (Don't mind all the wires hanging I was messing around with the lights)


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 20, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> That's great to hear, and from so many people. I have really been looking for something potent to help with insomnia, hoping for a one hit K.O. haha Bonus if I can find a decent male to pass on some of that potency to my keeper females.


Genetically speaking I have found most of the hashplant crosses I have run lean heavily to the Hashplant side. With that comes a very good potency. I am smoking on some Lemon Hashplant right now and the effect is pretty strong. I was not able to keep any of my cuts of BT so I was only able to run it once. I had 3 phenos and all smelled like rubber in one form or another. Two of them had 9/10 bag appeal with heavily frosted nugs. I think it will be a GREAT strain to bread with. Just be aware that in my personal experience the Hashplant genes are pretty dominant. At least from the 15 or so females I have seen.

Edit: And just to clarify the hashplant genes being dominant aint a bad thing what so ever lol.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Sep 21, 2018)

Still have a pack of Sunshine 3 in the vault. Popped a couple packs back in '12/'13 and found some of the best strains I've ever grown to date. Definitely one of the few "untouchables" I have in the collection


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 21, 2018)

detgreenthumb said:


> View attachment 4202587Still have a pack of Sunshine 3 in the vault. Popped a couple packs back in '12/'13 and found some of the best strains I've ever grown to date. Definitely one of the few "untouchables" I have in the collection


It wouldn't be a bad idea to make a bunch of F2's of what you have left


----------



## Strudelheim (Sep 21, 2018)

2 Goji OG DAY 1 

Hereee weeee goooooooooooo


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 21, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Genetically speaking I have found most of the hashplant crosses I have run lean heavily to the Hashplant side. With that comes a very good potency. I am smoking on some Lemon Hashplant right now and the effect is pretty strong. I was not able to keep any of my cuts of BT so I was only able to run it once. I had 3 phenos and all smelled like rubber in one form or another. Two of them had 9/10 bag appeal with heavily frosted nugs. I think it will be a GREAT strain to bread with. Just be aware that in my personal experience the Hashplant genes are pretty dominant. At least from the 15 or so females I have seen.
> 
> Edit: And just to clarify the hashplant genes being dominant aint a bad thing what so ever lol.


How lemony is it? I am looking for a lemon, can’t decide between that, lemon rookie or lemon penetration.

 didn’t know we were all showing each other our testies. Here’s my mango biche x Iraqi. Week 7


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 21, 2018)

Awesome, I just flipped a Goji about 1 week ago along with a More Cowbell that was re vegged.  .


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Sep 21, 2018)

Useful said:


> Yes those are @Nu-Be's F2's. I sent them in for James Bean to hand out however he wanted. Seems like some folks are going to get some fine freebies.


After looking at your thread @Useful I ordered the Bodhi/Useful combo at James Bean. I liked the looks & sound of the Chocolate Diesel S1, I haven’t done a feminized run that I liked yet but am interested to try.

Your fault too @Nu-Be, your f2 Dank Sinatras that @torontoke & @Rosinallday did so well with got my interest.

Then another agonizing decision on the Bodhi part of that combo. Man am I wishy-washy on that, I want them all but ended up going with Deep Line Alchemy 4.

Awesome to finally be finding great genetics which were really hard to find while staying stealthy. 

After several disappointing Amsterdam seed runs I was disillusioned , the skunk wasn’t skunky & the hash plants weren’t hashy. Who to believe...Decided I needed good karma breeders only, not big business profiteers. Bodhi seemed like a normal guy looking for quality over profits. You sound like you fit there too. Refreshing. Good on you both.

Too many interesting strains, not enough room. Now I have to agonize over what to run next. Dang.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 21, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> After looking at your thread @Useful I ordered the Bodhi/Useful combo at James Bean. I liked the looks & sound of the Chocolate Diesel S1, I haven’t done a feminized run that I liked yet but am interested to try.
> 
> Your fault too @Nu-Be, your f2 Dank Sinatras that @torontoke & @Rosinallday did so well with got my interest.
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch for your support. I wont go into talking about my stuff here in the Bodhi thread.

I will say that you mentioning me in the same paragraph as Bodhi is a huge compliment. As I have great respect for him on so many levels. You did very well snagging Deep Line Alchemy 4. Happy hunting.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey Bodhi peeps.
I'm having an issue with mother plants and need some advice.
I have 2 keeper cuts of Apollo 11 F4 Selects and no matter what I do, they're fighting to flower out while in veg.
I've taken cuttings in an attempt to refresh them. I've done 24/0 and 20/4 and 18/6. I've tended them carefully and kept the stress to a minimum but no matter what I do, they want to flower.

If it were any other plant, I'd just move on but I cant bear the thought of losing these. 

They're in organic soil right now but would it make a difference if put them in a hydro set up. I'm willing to do whatever it takes to save these.


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Sep 21, 2018)

I can't decide what I want from bodhi, can you guys help me. I want something with awesome frost production and nice size buds preferably indica Dom but a mellow satiate hybrids is fine. I was looking at these strains. Old school hash plant, terpenado, lavender jack, raspberry hash plant, black triangle, and black raspberry. I only have enuff money's for 3 packs tho. I was thinking oldschool hash plant, terpenado and snow leopard.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hey Bodhi peeps.
> I'm having an issue with mother plants and need some advice.
> I have 2 keeper cuts of Apollo 11 F4 Selects and no matter what I do, they're fighting to flower out while in veg.
> I've taken cuttings in an attempt to refresh them. I've done 24/0 and 20/4 and 18/6. I've tended them carefully and kept the stress to a minimum but no matter what I do, they want to flower.
> ...


I almost don't want to ask you this because I know that you know what you are doing...lol. But could they possibly need to go into a bigger pot??? I have had the same thing happen to me and found that was my issue. I certainly hope you get it figured out.


----------



## crocodile og (Sep 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hey Bodhi peeps.
> I'm having an issue with mother plants and need some advice.
> I have 2 keeper cuts of Apollo 11 F4 Selects and no matter what I do, they're fighting to flower out while in veg.
> I've taken cuttings in an attempt to refresh them. I've done 24/0 and 20/4 and 18/6. I've tended them carefully and kept the stress to a minimum but no matter what I do, they want to flower.
> ...



Cut them back to remove a build up of flowering hormone.

Feed with high nitrogen fertilizer.

Pot up if possible.

Root pruning may also be useful.


----------



## jp68 (Sep 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hey Bodhi peeps.
> I'm having an issue with mother plants and need some advice.
> I have 2 keeper cuts of Apollo 11 F4 Selects and no matter what I do, they're fighting to flower out while in veg.
> I've taken cuttings in an attempt to refresh them. I've done 24/0 and 20/4 and 18/6. I've tended them carefully and kept the stress to a minimum but no matter what I do, they want to flower.
> ...


Just had this issue and consensus was they were root bound which they were. but there are others here with more knowledge than i butid check for that


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hey Bodhi peeps.
> I'm having an issue with mother plants and need some advice.
> I have 2 keeper cuts of Apollo 11 F4 Selects and no matter what I do, they're fighting to flower out while in veg.
> I've taken cuttings in an attempt to refresh them. I've done 24/0 and 20/4 and 18/6. I've tended them carefully and kept the stress to a minimum but no matter what I do, they want to flower.
> ...


dont feel bad, i havent even opened my pack for myself, & i messed up two goji's by being lazy with the watering..


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 21, 2018)

bodhi said make f2's, i'm trying... pleiadian love nest

along with space cake


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 21, 2018)

Useful said:


> I almost don't want to ask you this because I know that you know what you are doing...lol. But could they possibly need to go into a bigger pot??? I have had the same thing happen to me and found that was my issue. I certainly hope you get it figured out.


I tried this too. I don't keep mothers from seed. I clone from a clone and flower them out as they fill in their final pots. I'm trying to think of way to explain whats going on with these but I just took a bunch of cold meds and cant think straight to save my soul.
Normally cuttings go into solo cups and I up-pot along the way as the roots fill out. Maybe organic soil isn't the ideal way to keep these going long-term. Have you had any trouble keeping the Apollos you've worked with? 


crocodile og said:


> Cut them back to remove a build up of flowering hormone.
> 
> Feed with high nitrogen fertilizer.
> 
> ...


I was wondering if a higher nitrogen level would make a difference. I have at least 20-25 different cuts and crosses going and the only one displaying such a strong urge to flower is the Apollo. Its a little baffling to me but these are really early finishers. I'm talkin bulked up and done in less than 50 days. 


mr. childs said:


> dont feel bad, i havent even opened my pack for myself, & i messed up two goji's by being lazy with the watering..


I know its irrational but I'll be devastated if I lose these. They were the very last seeds my daughter planted just days before the accident. 


Thanks for the responses everyone.  I'll try a couple more methods. Bigger pots for the organic and I'll also try some Promix and see how they do with synthetics. 

When I get these squared away I'll throw up some pics. Something tells me though, that this is just a genetic trait. As these plants get age, its gets more and more pronounced. 
Fingers crossed I can find a way to tame em.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Sep 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I tried this too. I don't keep mothers from seed. I clone from a clone and flower them out as they fill in their final pots. I'm trying to think of way to explain whats going on with these but I just took a bunch of cold meds and cant think straight to save my soul.
> Normally cuttings go into solo cups and I up-pot along the way as the roots fill out. Maybe organic soil isn't the ideal way to keep these going long-term. Have you had any trouble keeping the Apollos you've worked with?


Ok I see..when I ran Apollo a couple years ago I didn't have any issues. I am running some A-11 Genius f3's at the moment and will keep a close watch on them. I hope you get this figured out.


----------



## thenasty1 (Sep 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Fingers crossed I can find a way to tame em.


this may be completely irrelevant, but have you ever put one of those outside for a while and then taken cuts off of it to bring back inside? i do this with all my keeper strains every year if possible. learned this from an early mentor of mine, it seems to reinvigorate them. anything i do this with comes back inside looking noticeably better than before and performs better as well. maybe it can help with your apollos. or maybe its hogwash placebo effect stuff. i dont know, but could be worth a try. either way, good luck. hope you can work it out


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 21, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> this may be completely irrelevant, but have you ever put one of those outside for a while and then taken cuts off of it to bring back inside? i do this with all my keeper strains every year if possible. learned this from an early mentor of mine, it seems to reinvigorate them. anything i do this with comes back inside looking noticeably better than before and performs better as well. maybe it can help with your apollos. or maybe its hogwash placebo effect stuff. i dont know, but could be worth a try. either way, good luck. hope you can work it out


That's a great tip. Thank you!
I don't know why that didn't occur to me because I've done that with other plants for yrs. 
Mother Nature has a way of breathing new life into things.


----------



## thenasty1 (Sep 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Mother Nature has a way of breathing new life into things.


indeed
i have a strain that i got as a clone almost ten years ago that has been making the yearly trip outside, and she is just as vigorous today as the day i got her. thats a strain that i would be heartbroken over losing. shes been with me for almost as long as ive been growing, survived a ton of trial+error and dumb mistakes, lived through a ton of abuse, and taught me a lot. i think most growers will always have at least one strain that has some sort of personal significance


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 21, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> indeed
> i have a strain that i got as a clone almost ten years ago that has been making the yearly trip outside, and she is just as vigorous today as the day i got her. thats a strain that i would be heartbroken over losing. shes been with me for almost as long as ive been growing, survived a ton of trial+error and dumb mistakes, lived through a ton of abuse, and taught me a lot. i think most growers will always have at least one strain that has some sort of personal significance


Seems like a great concept, but if you run perpetual, you just brought every outside monster in for the winter.....


----------



## thenasty1 (Sep 21, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Seems like a great concept, but if you run perpetual, you just brought every outside monster in for the winter.....


they go through rigorous decontamination before coming inside to a meticulously maintained climate. i havent had bugs or mold/mildew (aside from the eternal fungus gnat) in years. caution and planning is all it takes imo


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 21, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> How lemony is it? I am looking for a lemon, can’t decide between that, lemon rookie or lemon penetration.


I popped 5 seeds and got 2 females. 2 different phenos and neither of them smelled or tasted anything like lemons. The 1st one would have been a keeper because it had awesome bag appeal, smelled and tasted just like fruity peebles. That shit was awesome but I lost the mother because of a security scare. The pheno I am smoking on now doesn't have any distinct terpene profile (so won't be a keeper for me) but has an awesome effect. Still have a pack to run so might be some lemon terps to be had, but I am in no rush to run it again. I have some prayer tower sativa that I will try next looking for that lemon grove smell.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 21, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> I popped 5 seeds and got 2 females. 2 different phenos and neither of them smelled or tasted anything like lemons. The 1st one would have been a keeper because it had awesome bag appeal, smelled and tasted just like fruity peebles. That shit was awesome but I lost the mother because of a security scare. The pheno I am smoking on now doesn't have any distinct terpene profile (so won't be a keeper for me) but has an awesome effect. Still have a pack to run so might be some lemon terps to be had, but I am in no rush to run it again. I have some prayer tower sativa that I will try next looking for that lemon grove smell.


sounds like a pass for me then, thank you for your feedback!


----------



## Grower899 (Sep 21, 2018)

The 2 on the left are sunshine daydream far right is hashplant 1.

 

Deep line alchemy 7 coming down today.


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Sep 21, 2018)

Does anyone know what glg seeds gives away as the freebie 5 pack ?


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Sep 21, 2018)

Does anyone have some bud shots of old school hash plant ? Does it turn purple or is it green weed?


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Sep 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's a great tip. Thank you!
> I don't know why that didn't occur to me because I've done that with other plants for yrs.
> Mother Nature has a way of breathing new life into things.


Would you be willing to self a few cuts, to try and preserve the genetics? Or cross them with some spare pollen? Anything to keep those specific genetics in your home would be valuable, at least if it were me. If I had experienced what you did, I'd want my children's fingerprints on everything in my garden.

As a father, I hope you find a way to keep the genetics weaved into your life.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Sep 21, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> sounds like a pass for me then, thank you for your feedback!


Why is this a pass for you? I'm just curious why everyone is so interested in terps? I'm all about the effect, where a specific strain can take me. I'll smoke bigfoot's dick if it puts me in a great state of mind.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 21, 2018)

Munchiedatarse said:


> I can't decide what I want from bodhi, can you guys help me. I want something with awesome frost production and nice size buds preferably indica Dom but a mellow satiate hybrids is fine. I was looking at these strains. Old school hash plant, terpenado, lavender jack, raspberry hash plant, black triangle, and black raspberry. I only have enuff money's for 3 packs tho. I was thinking oldschool hash plant, terpenado and snow leopard.


Black triangle
Black raspberry or terpanado. 
SSDD (still available)

You get a hp male, Wookie male, appy male

If you want full indica, old school hashplant. Someone said they got a killer pheno. Use glg and get a freebie with the ssdd or omg male. I have a pack of dread bread x sddd freebie that’s gonna be crazy. They may still have tiger melon x ssdd as a freebie ?


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Sep 21, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Black triangle
> Black raspberry or terpanado.
> SSDD (still available)
> 
> ...


I bought a pack of terpenado, old school hash plant, black raspberry. And I chose the snow leopard v2 for the freebi. I wanted the raspberry hash plant but I figured I could just f2 the old school hash plant and hit a black raspberry fem and make my own raspberry hashplant


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 21, 2018)

fire lineup and a good idea..


----------



## Rosinallday (Sep 22, 2018)

herer hp fresh frozen bubble hash rosin


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 22, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Sorry not sorry for all the pics
> 
> Lucky charms x purple unicorn p1View attachment 4202474
> P2View attachment 4202475
> ...


Damn dude, I had to double check what thread I was in, cause I thought I was in Bodhi and not OMG shut the screen down before my wife sees me looking at barely legal donkey dongs! Those are getting huge for 6!


----------



## JeffSessions (Sep 22, 2018)

Speaking of Terpenado, haven't seen much if anything about the crosses from the Strawberry Milk mom. I found a little info on the lineage, either bodhiguide or the interview, but that's it. Terpenado is Wookie dad (?) and then there's a Snow Lotus and a HP cross also? Anyone grown them out?


----------



## shellback1 (Sep 22, 2018)

I lost 2 Sour Butters and 5 Chem D X SSDD to mold, no power for 7 days in 90 degree heat, 63 days flowering, darn. Plus 6 female Queens Cherrys with 3 months veg time, all beautiful plants, 7 Cherry Sunshine females, and 4 extreme Thai's, 3 Dream Beaver F2's. and about 20 other veging plants due to no lights for 7 days. Screw a bunch of hurricanes. Looks like I'll be ordering seeds sometime soon. I really liked the looks of the Queens all 4 to 5 foot tall.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 22, 2018)

Strawmilk was my tester. Shit was keeper for sure .
Amazing terps, sativa structure, great frost/buzz. 
Strawberry terps


----------



## Strudelheim (Sep 22, 2018)

shellback1 said:


> I lost 2 Sour Butters and 5 Chem D X SSDD to mold, no power for 7 days in 90 degree heat, 63 days flowering, darn. Plus 6 female Queens Cherrys with 3 months veg time, all beautiful plants, 7 Cherry Sunshine females, and 4 extreme Thai's, 3 Dream Beaver F2's. and about 20 other veging plants due to no lights for 7 days. Screw a bunch of hurricanes. Looks like I'll be ordering seeds sometime soon. I really liked the looks of the Queens all 4 to 5 foot tall.


Thats quite a loss, sorry dude. so 7 days of straight darkness kills a plant? Couldn't you have put in a generator, or battery pack with an led bar just enough to keep em alive ?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 22, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Strawmilk was my tester. Shit was keeper for sure .
> Amazing terps, sativa structure, great frost/buzz.
> Strawberry terps


Glad I snagged some


----------



## doniawon (Sep 22, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Glad I snagged some


Think i ran that around the same time as the trsters from u jp. Forgot was is boysenberry x mountain temple?

I feel lost rn lol. Need bodhi gear so i can rejoin the thread..


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 22, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Think i ran that around the same time as the trsters from u jp. Forgot was is boysenberry x mountain temple?
> 
> I feel lost rn lol. Need bodhi gear so i can rejoin the thread..


I'm still running that goji you gave me. And that mountain Temple. 

And that's definitely what it was boysenberry hp x mountain Temple


----------



## doniawon (Sep 22, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I'm still running that goji you gave me. And that mountain Temple.
> 
> And that's definitely what it was boysenberry hp x mountain Temple


Mind blown. That's incredible. 
I still run gogi but another cut. 
The one you have is pretty stellar, goes purple? If i remember correctly. 
One i have from @shuntheweak leans a lil more Nepali I'd say. 
Can't believe you still have those. Mega props


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Sep 22, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> A little bird told me GLG was having a buy one get one free Bodhi promo in the next month or so.. I think that is their Anniversary promo.Lots of new Bad Dawg gear to boot.


Awesome! Well start saving now boys so Bad Dawg will there be a restock? Or maybe a new drop of Bodhi?


----------



## shellback1 (Sep 22, 2018)

I think it's more of a combination of no light, 85-95% humidity, and temps 90 degrees plus during the day. Most people running generators couldn't get gas after 2-3 days. I watered the day before the lights went out and they never used any. Loosing the bodhi plants was bad enough but I also lost about 500-600 pounds of seafood that I'de been saving all summer for the coming winter. Now that really sucks.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Sep 22, 2018)

What’s the parents of OMG again?


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 22, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Damn dude, I had to double check what thread I was in, cause I thought I was in Bodhi and not OMG shut the screen down before my wife sees me looking at barely legal donkey dongs! Those are getting huge for 6!


Haha thanks man they will be good yielders for sure! I didn't mean it but the third pic is a bit deceiving, the colas are a bit on the loose side and don't look as dense up close. When they are done I'll take some pics outside in natural light, the leds tend to wash out all the colors in pics.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 22, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Haha thanks man they will be good yielders for sure! I didn't mean it but the third pic is a bit deceiving, the colas are a bit on the loose side and don't look as dense up close. When they are done I'll take some pics outside in natural light, the leds tend to wash out all the colors in pics.


I figured as much. I got some testers that got cola's like 2 feet long but they're airy as hell. Still looking real good, your plants I mean.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 22, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Would you be willing to self a few cuts, to try and preserve the genetics? Or cross them with some spare pollen? Anything to keep those specific genetics in your home would be valuable, at least if it were me. If I had experienced what you did, I'd want my children's fingerprints on everything in my garden.
> 
> As a father, I hope you find a way to keep the genetics weaved into your life.


I actually have a couple going outside right now I dusted with some Guava D and 3Chem pollen and I still have 4 seeds left that I hope to find a male for what I "think" would be F5s?. 
But its just these particular two that I'm trying to hold onto. And thank you for understanding. Its often difficult to explain and it is comforting to know others "get it".
I cant let go of anything she touched...not a single thing.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 22, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> What’s the parents of OMG again?


OMG is Old Mother Ghani, and is some old school Afghani genetics Bodhi got from an old grower. Strayfox mentions it a bit on this page, gotta scroll down to find it. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/strayfox-gardenz-circleofblessings.908272/page-2


----------



## doniawon (Sep 22, 2018)

My clone guy recently score 88g13hp.
Anyone ever run it??


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> OMG is Old Mother Ghani, and is some old school Afghani genetics Bodhi got from an old grower. Strayfox mentions it a bit on this page, gotta scroll down to find it.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/strayfox-gardenz-circleofblessings.908272/page-2


I have two plants with OMG in it (Soar and omg x dragonblood f4 tester) and they are both giving off this fruity candy new shoe smell. I wonder if that's typical of OMG? I figured she'd be a bit skunkier, but either way its a really pleasant smell.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 22, 2018)

shellback1 said:


> I lost 2 Sour Butters and 5 Chem D X SSDD to mold, no power for 7 days in 90 degree heat, 63 days flowering, darn. Plus 6 female Queens Cherrys with 3 months veg time, all beautiful plants, 7 Cherry Sunshine females, and 4 extreme Thai's, 3 Dream Beaver F2's. and about 20 other veging plants due to no lights for 7 days. Screw a bunch of hurricanes. Looks like I'll be ordering seeds sometime soon. I really liked the looks of the Queens all 4 to 5 foot tall.





shellback1 said:


> I think it's more of a combination of no light, 85-95% humidity, and temps 90 degrees plus during the day. Most people running generators couldn't get gas after 2-3 days. I watered the day before the lights went out and they never used any. Loosing the bodhi plants was bad enough but I also lost about 500-600 pounds of seafood that I'de been saving all summer for the coming winter. Now that really sucks.


Oh wow. That _is_ quite a loss. You guys really got hammered from those hurricanes.
I hope you yours are safe and you get everything squared away as soon as possible.


----------



## thezephyr (Sep 22, 2018)

shellback1 said:


> I think it's more of a combination of no light, 85-95% humidity, and temps 90 degrees plus during the day. Most people running generators couldn't get gas after 2-3 days. I watered the day before the lights went out and they never used any. Loosing the bodhi plants was bad enough but I also lost about 500-600 pounds of seafood that I'de been saving all summer for the coming winter. Now that really sucks.


that does suck, sorry to hear that. maybe you can compost the seafood in a worm bin or organic compost pile, that way it won't be a total loss. at least those resources could go into your garden for weed or vegetable growing. 
a couple years ago when I lived on the coast a storm lifted up my greenhouse wizard of oz style, never to be seen again. it sucks to lose stuff to a storm despite your best efforts.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Sep 22, 2018)

doniawon said:


> My clone guy recently score 88g13hp.
> Anyone ever run it??


Just ran some of Hazemans


----------



## budLIFE60 (Sep 22, 2018)

Some Lucky Charms f2 I was gifted awhile back coming along nicely


----------



## SFnone (Sep 22, 2018)

Pinesoul x Orgasmatron:
 
 
Some crazy spikey buds on this one
 
Lower branch
 
A Strawberry Sunshine (wind made it hard to get a decent photo)


----------



## doniawon (Sep 22, 2018)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rosinallday (Sep 22, 2018)

SFnone said:


> Pinesoul x Orgasmatron:
> View attachment 4203657
> View attachment 4203658
> Some crazy spikey buds on this one
> ...


Looks like some seeded buds.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 23, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Looks like some seeded buds.


probably- I was trying to do f2s of the ssh/purple unicorn testers, so there was one male of that around the yard- it's gone now, but probably got to the other plants. After seeing how things are going, I kinda wish I had gone for pinesoul/orgasmatron f2s instead... oh well, the ssh/pu's should still be good.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Sep 23, 2018)

Starting lineup for the outdoor season over here


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 23, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Starting lineup for the outdoor season over here
> View attachment 4203771


in respect to the dream lotus: the pheno i have is a yielder, is a dark bush not really a tree like silver mountain, & is somewhat bug resistant. i am holding out on a stem rub.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Sep 23, 2018)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Awesome! Well start saving now boys so Bad Dawg will there be a restock? Or maybe a new drop of Bodhi?


There will be new Bad Dawg Gear seeds and shirts ect.,And Mr. B has a new list coming soon,but it is harvest season so I am sure his hands are full.. I will be saying My prayers that they show up for my promo. If not we will have some kind of promo when they show.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 23, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Starting lineup for the outdoor season over here
> View attachment 4203771


Have you considered trying any of his Snow Lotus line? I hear there's some stuff you may like.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Sep 23, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> in respect to the dream lotus: the pheno i have is a yielder, is a dark bush not really a tree like silver mountain, & is somewhat bug resistant. i am holding out on a stem rub. View attachment 4203779 View attachment 4203780 View attachment 4203781


That sounds like a my #2 from last season #1 was a bigger more sativa type and #3 was the biggest but had smaller golf ball size nugs and really distinct purple stripes on it's stems. The #2 was the most narcotic plant I had grown or smoked close to 10 years.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Sep 23, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Have you considered trying any of his Snow Lotus line? I hear there's some stuff you may like.


Haha you reckon think I better check them out 
I ran 8 or 9 of them last season which was my first time growing Bodhis gear and was super impressed with all of them. Personally I think the S.L line is near enough perfect for outdoor growing,they show great vigor,mold resistance and have quality and potency just wish I'd started growing them years ago.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 23, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> and really distinct purple stripes on it's stems.View attachment 4203782


 thank you, ive been disappointed in myself thinking i had a deficiency i couldnt shake, all the time its the particular pheno & its expression of its genes. i should have known it was ok when the others in the yard were perfectly fine.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Sep 23, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> thank you, ive been disappointed in myself thinking i had a deficiency i couldnt shake, all the time its the particular pheno & its expression of its genes. i should have known it was ok when the others in the yard were perfectly fine.


It seems to pop up fairly regularly in Snow Lotus X's I think it was @Philip-O that said he had a Goji with the same stripes and I had a Sky Lotus with them as well.
This is the #3 the thing was a beast


----------



## Philip-O (Sep 23, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> It seems to pop up fairly regularly in Snow Lotus X's I think it was @Philip-O that said he had a Goji with the same stripes and I had a Sky Lotus with them as well.
> This is the #3 the thing was a beast
> View attachment 4203788


Wow, good memory man! Yes, I´ve had a couple of Goji phenos with the purple stripes, which apparently come on Snow Lotus lines. Good yield, they dominated the tent on which I grew them, decent stoney high. I didn´t keep any, thinking to pop 1.5 packs of Goji I still have, but probably should have kept at least a cut of Pheno 1.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 23, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Haha you reckon think I better check them out
> I ran 8 or 9 of them last season which was my first time growing Bodhis gear and was super impressed with all of them. Personally I think the S.L line is near enough perfect for outdoor growing,they show great vigor,mold resistance and have quality and potency just wish I'd started growing them years ago.


Hah was just giving you grief, that looks like a mighty selection!


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Sep 23, 2018)

The Immaculate Conception - You know how you end up with one seed off a plant that had no male invites to the party? I usually toss them, don’t want to hermies, but I had a special f2 Sunshine Daydream. A super stinky little outdoor winter plant. One single seed. Mom was special, I decided to try it.

This was a late plant, started July 4, my second summer outdoor wave. She towers above the rest, 6-7 ft in a 5 gal pot outside. Overachiever, Mom had no purple. A mystery.

Smells awesome too. I think I will have to try to reveg this one. Happy accidents.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 23, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> The Immaculate Conception - You know how you end up with one seed off a plant that had no male invites to the party? I usually toss them, don’t want to hermies, but I had a special f2 Sunshine Daydream. A super stinky little outdoor winter plant. One single seed. Mom was special, I decided to try it.
> 
> This was a late plant, started July 4, my second summer outdoor wave. She towers above the rest, 6-7 ft in a 5 gal pot outside. Overachiever, Mom had no purple. A mystery.
> 
> ...


That's awesome man. Keep her!


----------



## doniawon (Sep 23, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> The Immaculate Conception - You know how you end up with one seed off a plant that had no male invites to the party? I usually toss them, don’t want to hermies, but I had a special f2 Sunshine Daydream. A super stinky little outdoor winter plant. One single seed. Mom was special, I decided to try it.
> 
> This was a late plant, started July 4, my second summer outdoor wave. She towers above the rest, 6-7 ft in a 5 gal pot outside. Overachiever, Mom had no purple. A mystery.
> 
> ...


Both pictures are phenomenal. What camera did u use for those?.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Sep 23, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Hah was just giving you grief, that looks like a mighty selection!


Yeah it's all good 
I remember back in the late 90's early 00's when I first started growing,it was so hard to get good seed over here. Alot of the local strains from the 70's and 80's had Thai genetics and guys hadnt been practicing good if any selection procedures so by that time they would just herm out,so now I like to keep a good stock of quality genetics to grow and have put away in case there is ever a crack down by customs


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 23, 2018)

Unless someone in your 'hood had some stray pollen drifting, It had an early Male pod that was mostly sterile? Indoors I have had seeds with no males within months, but never saw evidence in any of the bud I broke....


----------



## Rosinallday (Sep 23, 2018)

Dla 5 got the chop yesterday.
 
f2 seeds abound. These were the only f2's I made for the season. Healthy, robust, quick and very stinky. If it's pono to offer free seeds to the community I'll have enough to share. Got three f2 seed brances and thought I'd would offer up one of those to spread the love.


----------



## elkamino (Sep 23, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Dla 5 got the chop yesterday.
> View attachment 4204289
> f2 seeds abound. These were the only f2's I made for the season. Healthy, robust, quick and very stinky. If it's pono to offer free seeds to the community I'll have enough to share. Got three f2 seed brances and thought I'd would offer up one of those to spread the love.
> View attachment 4204291


 Love seeing your beautiful outdoor trees! 

What kind of smells/vibes you getting off her?


----------



## bionicthumb (Sep 24, 2018)

Anyone run the black triangle?


----------



## Forte (Sep 24, 2018)

My dream lotus male plant. Pollen sacs have purple hues.


----------



## Forte (Sep 24, 2018)

Silver lotus male that Im going to cross with 2 dream lotus females.


----------



## Forte (Sep 24, 2018)

Dream lotus female. Had to bend it because it tripled in size.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Sep 24, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Both pictures are phenomenal. What camera did u use for those?.


So many great shots on this board, especially some of the indoor stuff, got me inspired to do more than just point & shoot so I practiced with an old Sony DSLR a100 I had bought for my wife for Christmas 2006. Ancient, in tech terms,. She stopped using it a few years later after iPhones came out, just been sitting for years.

So 1st shot was not a big deal, just not point & shoot. Macro mode, manual focus with a flash. Bonus of no geo location tags like the iPhones.

2nd shot is not a camera at all, but a $100 USB microscope. I have had a few of these scopes, love them & they are getting better. It means you gotta clip a bud though, but lighting is always perfect for pics. That shot was a little popcorn bud that had worm damage. Great for inspecting pollen for hash. It’s addictive, I can waste a lot of time playing with the scope.


----------



## lukio (Sep 24, 2018)

Cobra Lips, got 6 that need sexing. looking good! fun times

Got a load of Black Ras and Silver Mountain that need sexing too.

Oh and a 4x4 of a lovely Space Monkey cut


----------



## Rosinallday (Sep 24, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Love seeing your beautiful outdoor trees!
> 
> What kind of smells/vibes you getting off her?


Bodhi described artifact 1 as "gamy" and that the seeds he got were listed as roadkill skunk but he didn't want to call it that. This pheno is Hp Dom with that "gamy" smell very strong. Another late pheno seems mostly artifact 1 Dom and reaks bad. More sativa looking buds on #2, very interesting cross.


----------



## Strudelheim (Sep 24, 2018)

Forte said:


> My dream lotus male plant. Pollen sacs have purple hues.


Hey question and this goes out to everyone sort of, I have dream lotus too, and they are not taking off like most other plants after a transplant into a 3G pot, and directly 20" under a 630cmh blasting on to them, they are also the only ones that are more sativa, I have them in organic soil, thats pretty rich, was it sativas that can't handle as many nutrients as indicas or whats the consensus out there? Also is Dream lotus an outdoor only strain? I havent seen anyone running it inside, did I miss the memo? LOL


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 24, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Hey question and this goes out to everyone sort of, I have dream lotus too, and they are not taking off like most other plants after a transplant into a 3G pot, and directly 20" under a 630cmh blasting on to them, they are also the only ones that are more sativa, I have them in organic soil, thats pretty rich, was it sativas that can't handle as many nutrients as indicas or whats the consensus out there? Also is Dream lotus an outdoor only strain? I havent seen anyone running it inside, did I miss the memo? LOL


Eh if it was like a pure landrace sativa i would be a bit easy on the nutes but I wouldn't worry about the dream lotus as long as they aren't showing any burning. They should do fine indoors.


----------



## Forte (Sep 24, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Hey question and this goes out to everyone sort of, I have dream lotus too, and they are not taking off like most other plants after a transplant into a 3G pot, and directly 20" under a 630cmh blasting on to them, they are also the only ones that are more sativa, I have them in organic soil, thats pretty rich, was it sativas that can't handle as many nutrients as indicas or whats the consensus out there? Also is Dream lotus an outdoor only strain? I havent seen anyone running it inside, did I miss the memo? LOL


Im growing my females indoors and my male outdoors, organically. 3 out of the 5 seeds i popped were good and the other 2 were runts, that lacked vigor. My guess is that the ones you have are runts. When I transplanted my 3 keepers, they took off.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 24, 2018)

Anybody else take advantage of the $60 Bodhi packs? I couldn't resist Space Cake.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Sep 24, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Anybody else take advantage of the $60 Bodhi packs? I couldn't resist Space Cake.


Was tough to pass on the Bodhi Useful promo, so I snagged Black Triangle. Man I love the new purple Bodhi packages


----------



## N.R.G. (Sep 24, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Anybody else take advantage of the $60 Bodhi packs? I couldn't resist Space Cake.


I did but not because I wanted the $60 Bodhi, I grabbed a pack along with a Useful pack to get the Dank Sinatra F2's.


----------



## Banana444 (Sep 24, 2018)

I grabbed a pack of the herer hashplant, looks like i might have got the last one. Wish i had more to spend on seeds right now, soar caught my eye. Columbian red, isnt that some genetics of cannabis lore? Also hoping space monkey gets a restock, been wanting to grow something with the gorilla glue in it. I did find second gen has a strain with gg#4xblueberry i picked up.


----------



## leoshitz (Sep 24, 2018)

Wow. Page 2052. I mistakenly ran SLH this season. Well I tried to run goji, silver lotus, and cougars milk in addition to the SLH but all 9 beans made boys. SLH is a pain in the ass. It does smell like lemons but I will never grow it again. I did get a haze pheno on one.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Sep 24, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Hey question and this goes out to everyone sort of, I have dream lotus too, and they are not taking off like most other plants after a transplant into a 3G pot, and directly 20" under a 630cmh blasting on to them, they are also the only ones that are more sativa, I have them in organic soil, thats pretty rich, was it sativas that can't handle as many nutrients as indicas or whats the consensus out there? Also is Dream lotus an outdoor only strain? I havent seen anyone running it inside, did I miss the memo? LOL


The Sativa pheno I had was the only plant that didn't handle it's feed when I started to push them at the start of flower so maybe they are more sensitive than the rest ?


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Sep 25, 2018)

@numberfour - I don't want to stray too far off bodhi but you always post such beautiful shots. I was hoping you'd elaborate on your growing medium/regiment? I tried to look up other posts from you but it says you limit who can view your profile. 

Anyway, I'll post pics soon of what I have going.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 25, 2018)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Was tough to pass on the Bodhi Useful promo, so I snagged Black Triangle. Man I love the new purple Bodhi packages


I didn't get that. Got a sticker though.


----------



## Strudelheim (Sep 25, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> The Sativa pheno I had was the only plant that didn't handle it's feed when I started to push them at the start of flower so maybe they are more sensitive than the rest ?


I have 4 phenos, 3 are all pretty similar, but one is extreme sativa, my thoughts are it is a full on super silver haze leaner from the blue dream. Its the most sativa plant Ive ever had out of oh about almost 100 now. Once shes doing good I will share, I don't think any of em are runts, just the soil mix they seem to be picky about like yours, Ive got clones of them all and those are doing better already.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Sep 25, 2018)

I know it's dependent on growing style but when do you all chop your big fan leaves? A few weeks into flower? I'm new, so forgive me. If it helps, I'm growing Bodhi strains!


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Sep 25, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> I know it's dependent on growing style but when do you all chop your big fan leaves? A few weeks into flower? I'm new, so forgive me. If it helps, I'm growing Bodhi strains!


I say keep them all on unless the foliage is so bushy that its causing airflow blockage. The leaves are what make energy to grow your buds.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 25, 2018)

fan leaves can also block light, and if it is really windy, can remove or pop very few trichomes/heads if they are violently whipping the buds- I just leave most of them on, pinching off blades that are interfering, but have in the past slowly removed some of them about 1-2 wks before harvest, because someone told me it would send the buds into "this is the end" mode- don't think it did much of anything- if you take any off, never remove all of them at once.


----------



## leoshitz (Sep 25, 2018)

Bodhi still on sale at James Bean. $60/11. No freebies.


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 25, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> I know it's dependent on growing style but when do you all chop your big fan leaves? A few weeks into flower? I'm new, so forgive me. If it helps, I'm growing Bodhi strains!


I top my plants and defoliate them pretty hardcore a couple of weeks into veg. It opens up the lowers pretty good and gets canopy evened up nicely. I then usually give them a less hardcore defoliation again about a week into flower. This opens up alot of the bud sites to get some growth in while the light is plentiful.


----------



## lukio (Sep 25, 2018)

Couple of Black Raspberry. Got 6 to sex, including a triplet

  

peas


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Sep 25, 2018)

Are there any bodhi strains more prone to hermie? I know Jabba stash can herm sometimes. Are there any other strains that have this issue?


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Sep 25, 2018)

leoshitz said:


> Bodhi still on sale at James Bean. $60/11. No freebies.


I heard they will be restocked in 2-3 weeks, and that's when they'll have freebie again supposedly.


----------



## Strudelheim (Sep 25, 2018)

leoshitz said:


> Bodhi still on sale at James Bean. $60/11. No freebies.


Last time I picked up packs at GLG, bodhi pack was 63, think it was 15% off the whole site, plus the bodhi buy 2, get 1 free, and then the bad dawg freebies on top. Ended up spending way too much. I still havent grown em out and im already eying up the next sale!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 25, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Last time I picked up packs at GLG, bodhi pack was 63, think it was 15% off the whole site, plus the bodhi buy 2, get 1 free, and then the bad dawg freebies on top. Ended up spending way too much. I still havent grown em out and im already eying up the next sale!


GLG BOGO is coming up. So much good stuff is dropping soon, but I’ll probably end up buying at least a pack or two.


----------



## zeeman (Sep 26, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> GLG BOGO is coming up. So much good stuff is dropping soon, but I’ll probably end up buying at least a pack or two.


That bogo from last year has had me stocked...and I’ll of course need a couple new packs. Supernatural selections are what I’m interested in this time


----------



## hillbill (Sep 26, 2018)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Are there any bodhi strains more prone to hermie? I know Jabba stash can herm sometimes. Are there any other strains that have this issue?


Thunder Wookie went 2/5 50/50 boy girl flowers on herms right after switch, and had 1 girl which flowered normally and smelled like shit. Really, Just like shit all the way through flower. Also had a Zipolite Oaxacan herm durin flower. That is all.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm sure it's strain-dependent, but what kind of stretch have you people been seeing with your 88G13HP crosses? I have a few different varieties and I'm trying to decide how long to veg. 

I know some crosses simply don't stretch (1 of my past MTN temples maybe grew 10% in flower) and some will 1.5x their original size. I want to maximize my space but I can't deal with a jungle.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Sep 26, 2018)

GLG normal price,Buy 2 at 70 each get 1 free = $49 per pack delivered with a Bad Dawg freebie.


----------



## Tstat (Sep 26, 2018)

So, I popped five A11, one didn't go, and I got two females. It's now time to pop another cross. What do you guys suggest? Currently I am growing SSDD, Space Monkey, Goji, and Mountain Temple. Most of these are Bodhi, some were GLG freebies:

Elfinstone
Wolf Pack
Solo’s Stash
Black Raspberry
Lemon Lotus
Mothers Milk
Love Triangle
Bingo Pajama
GG4 x 3 Headed Dragon
SFV OG x 3 Headed Dragon x Tuna Pack
98 BK x Long Bottom Leaf
White Skunk x Long Bottom Leaf
Dead Head x Long Bottom Leaf
Wolf Pack x Goji OG
Panty Melt x TE Remix


----------



## GreenNucleus (Sep 26, 2018)

So, I'm guessing I put my seeds in solo cups around Aug. 29th/30th so I believe these are about 4w/28d old. I haven't noticed slow veg. I know that's routinely brought up when discussing the OGKB line but these have been vigorous in veg. These are MCOGKB:

    

And one Lemon Wookie:


I'm guessing many of you vets would have even better growth but I'm very happy with these 28 days in. Would you feel comfortable cloning these at this height? I was thinking of cutting clones Fri/Sat, allowing them to recover until Tuesday/Wednesday then begin flower. 

Anyone have objections to this plan? And please forgive my basic questions, I'm still a rookie in this game.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 26, 2018)

Probably gonna chop down my Soar’s tonight. Right around week 11. Photos will be available in my personal thread.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Sep 26, 2018)

Anyone know when the next bogo sale glg is going to happen, as well as any new bodhi drops?


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 26, 2018)

Tstat said:


> So, I popped five A11, one didn't go, and I got two females. It's now time to pop another cross. What do you guys suggest? Currently I am growing SSDD, Space Monkey, Goji, and Mountain Temple. Most of these are Bodhi, some were GLG freebies:
> 
> Elfinstone
> Wolf Pack
> ...


I found a couple really nice plants in Wolf Pack. The one I still have smells like a mix of WD-40 and Carmex. I doubt I'll ever let it go on purpose

Mother's Milk gets consistently good reviews and I've seen some shining reviews on Love Triangle too.

Where did you get the Wolf Pack x Goji OG?


----------



## Craigson (Sep 26, 2018)

Tstat said:


> So, I popped five A11, one didn't go, and I got two females. It's now time to pop another cross. What do you guys suggest? Currently I am growing SSDD, Space Monkey, Goji, and Mountain Temple. Most of these are Bodhi, some were GLG freebies:
> 
> Elfinstone
> Wolf Pack
> ...


I vote wolf pack or love triangle


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Sep 26, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Anyone know when the next bogo sale glg is going to happen, as well as any new bodhi drops?


JBC and GLG will both have BOGO's soon. Most any vendor that carries B should be able to offer this promo this time of year but some vendors choose to pocket the price breaks instead of passing them onto gardeners. @Bad Dawg is able to answer your GLG needs here. JBC is also a trustworthy/great guy but doesn't post on forums much.

Hope this helps.

EDIT: As soon as either of these vendors receive their lists, they'll pass on info to the community.
(2 weeks best case scenario to 6 weeks at worst is the guess right now to the best of my knowledge.)


----------



## hillbill (Sep 26, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Anyone know when the next bogo sale glg is going to happen, as well as any new bodhi drops?


I’ve got this strange, strange feeling that BOGO causes buyers to wait for Black Friday or 4/20 to buy and therefore be a bit counter productive. GLG may be changing marketing a bit. We've seen some changes this year in fact. A seller would want traffic all the time ra5her than super concentrated @round 2 dates. However if they have a BOGO this year just let me know so I can hold off until then.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Sep 26, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> A little bird told me GLG was having a buy one get one free Bodhi promo in the next month or so.. I think that is their Anniversary promo.Lots of new Bad Dawg gear to boot.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Sep 26, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> There will be new Bad Dawg Gear seeds and shirts ect.,And Mr. B has a new list coming soon,but it is harvest season so I am sure his hands are full.. I will be saying My prayers that they show up for my promo. If not we will have some kind of promo when they show.


----------



## Tstat (Sep 26, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Where did you get the Wolf Pack x Goji OG?


I had a Goji that hermied next to the WP. Doesn’t really count and should not be on the list


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 26, 2018)

Does anybody have any idea what might be dropping? What they may be working towards? Is it Supernatural, Neirika, plain ol’ Bodhi gear? New males? New Moms? Stuff from last rounds of testing? Restocks of old stuff?

Curious if anybody knows anything.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Sep 26, 2018)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Does anyone have some bud shots of old school hash plant ? Does it turn purple or is it green weed?


Not old school Hp but This is blueberry hashplant bro, this has been exposure to low Temps hues come through Nice


----------



## MojoRizing (Sep 26, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Not old school Hp but This is blueberry hashplant bro, this has been exposure to low Temps hues come through Nice
> View attachment 4205786


That looks like some candy there my friend. Whats the terp profile like on her?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 26, 2018)

gonna give Soar til friday. Heres some J1HP for now.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 26, 2018)

Speaking of purple buds-
Some SSH x Purple Unicorn f3:
 
 
 
 
All have a subtle sweetness to the odor, some have a little more spicy haze smell, and some smell like pure fresh blackberries- no other way to describe it.


----------



## N.R.G. (Sep 26, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Does anybody have any idea what might be dropping? What they may be working towards? Is it Supernatural, Neirika, plain ol’ Bodhi gear? New males? New Moms? Stuff from last rounds of testing? Restocks of old stuff?
> 
> Curious if anybody knows anything.


I'm not sure but I do remember Bodhi talking about some goals this year and I think some work with Dirty Hippy was on the agenda. Hopefully we see some of that.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 26, 2018)

*Appalachian Super Skunk - Day 51*


*Chem Kesey - Day 49*
 

*Sunshine Daydream - Day 24*


*Jabba's Stash - Day 21*


----------



## Jay7t5 (Sep 27, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> That looks like some candy there my friend. Whats the terp profile like on her?


Very floral dude,hashy undertones,blueberry being the primary smell, I recommend anyone like bodhi tryg BHP at least once, lovely plant


----------



## Rosinallday (Sep 27, 2018)

Grandma's hp came down yesterday. The diesel/hp terps are very load could have called this one diesel hp. Handles stress well she's growing out of some pretty plain old dirt mixed with cow poop, burned a few times but she just kept beasting out. Not the fattest nugs but rock hard with many bud sites this is a good producer of some excellent quality. Great for outdoor.


----------



## lukio (Sep 27, 2018)

@Schwaggy the appalachian super skunk looks very nice indeed!


----------



## lukio (Sep 27, 2018)

everything does. ha!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 27, 2018)

lukio said:


> @Schwaggy the appalachian super skunk looks very nice indeed!





lukio said:


> everything does. ha!


Thank you!


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 27, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I'm not sure but I do remember Bodhi talking about some goals this year and I think some work with Dirty Hippy was on the agenda. Hopefully we see some of that.


He always posted his upcoming work on breedbay. Look at what last testers he was sending out. Last I remember he had a bunch of lucky charms and omg male testers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 27, 2018)

Tstat said:


> So, I popped five A11, one didn't go, and I got two females. It's now time to pop another cross. What do you guys suggest? Currently I am growing SSDD, Space Monkey, Goji, and Mountain Temple. Most of these are Bodhi, some were GLG freebies:
> 
> Elfinstone
> Wolf Pack
> ...


I vote for the lemon lotus. Mainly because I just popped a pack and would like something to compare them to though lol
I have heard tons of great things about that Black Rasberry.




lukio said:


> everything does. ha!


I couldn't agree more. I love this thread!!!


Cheers


----------



## Getgrowingson (Sep 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I tried this too. I don't keep mothers from seed. I clone from a clone and flower them out as they fill in their final pots. I'm trying to think of way to explain whats going on with these but I just took a bunch of cold meds and cant think straight to save my soul.
> Normally cuttings go into solo cups and I up-pot along the way as the roots fill out. Maybe organic soil isn't the ideal way to keep these going long-term. Have you had any trouble keeping the Apollos you've worked with?
> 
> I was wondering if a higher nitrogen level would make a difference. I have at least 20-25 different cuts and crosses going and the only one displaying such a strong urge to flower is the Apollo. Its a little baffling to me but these are really early finishers. I'm talkin bulked up and done in less than 50 days.
> ...


Bigger pots put your lights to 24 and keep the temps up. Found this with my old moms that 24 will keep em happy and cold temps seemed to stress them. They will turn around. I just finally got a cut of some skunky ass super skunk to root after 12 weeks in the tray! Don’t give up and give them love!


----------



## Getgrowingson (Sep 27, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> So, I'm guessing I put my seeds in solo cups around Aug. 29th/30th so I believe these are about 4w/28d old. I haven't noticed slow veg. I know that's routinely brought up when discussing the OGKB line but these have been vigorous in veg. These are MCOGKB:
> 
> View attachment 4205670 View attachment 4205671 View attachment 4205673 View attachment 4205674 View attachment 4205675
> 
> ...


I’d let them veg out a couple more nodes then take top three off as a topping and a clone. Get two birds stoned at once lmao also raise your lights a little to get the top few nodes more spread out. Then once topped and recovered remove any large fans covering the limbs from the bottom so their all even.


----------



## kds710 (Sep 27, 2018)

Tstat said:


> So, I popped five A11, one didn't go, and I got two females. It's now time to pop another cross. What do you guys suggest? Currently I am growing SSDD, Space Monkey, Goji, and Mountain Temple. Most of these are Bodhi, some were GLG freebies:
> 
> Elfinstone
> Wolf Pack
> ...


Love Triangle is off the hook, some truly amazing profiles to be found in that cross. The cut we have, selected by another grower, I hope to have for many years to come. Top notch quality all around, except maybe for the trimming part which can be tedious due to the bud structure of the specific pheno we have, the smell is addicting and extremely complex, very potent smoke, and she is a generous yielder to boot.


----------



## kds710 (Sep 27, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> *Appalachian Super Skunk - Day 51*
> View attachment 4205912
> 
> *Chem Kesey - Day 49*
> View attachment 4205917


Those look great. Have only had the appy super skunk in hash form and it was super super lemony, not what I expected. Are you getting any chem terps off that chem kesey?


----------



## lukio (Sep 27, 2018)

just bought some clusterfunk - Chem 91JB X 88G13/HP

...anyone have any pics? 

came with free super silver hash plant too


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 27, 2018)

lukio said:


> just bought some clusterfunk - Chem 91JB X 88G13/HP
> 
> ...anyone have any pics?
> 
> came with free super silver hash plant too


If you do IG, I’ve seen some beautiful, beautiful Clusterfunk plants on it.


----------



## lukio (Sep 27, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> If you do IG, I’ve seen some beautiful, beautiful Clusterfunk plants on it.


yeah theres a super sexy red one i'd give my left testicle for

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDbg_qCJR6r/?hl=en&saved-by=cannapicks


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 27, 2018)

kds710 said:


> Those look great. Have only had the appy super skunk in hash form and it was super super lemony, not what I expected. Are you getting any chem terps off that chem kesey?


I grew a pheno of it that was super lemony. Very tasty and potent as well.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 27, 2018)

kds710 said:


> Those look great. Have only had the appy super skunk in hash form and it was super super lemony, not what I expected. Are you getting any chem terps off that chem kesey?


Thanks, I get fuely/earthy terps


----------



## Houstini (Sep 27, 2018)

Got 3 love triangle going. Think I’ll have to pop the rest and see what happens, they might make good company in my goji f2 room.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 28, 2018)

Space Monkey #4
 

Having a little Bodhi 1212 from seed binge. Above soil we have,

2x Black Raspberry
5x Space Monkey
2x More Cowbell
1x Tranquil Elephantizer


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 28, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Space Monkey #4
> View attachment 4206850
> 
> Having a little Bodhi 1212 from seed binge. Above soil we have,
> ...


Keep us updated on how those go. I’m really interested in running 1212 from seed.


----------



## lukio (Sep 28, 2018)

@numberfour sup man hows things? was thinking about running a 12/12 tent from seed...how many days dya reckon?


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Sep 28, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Space Monkey #4
> View attachment 4206850
> 
> Having a little Bodhi 1212 from seed binge. Above soil we have,
> ...


@numberfour - do you mind giving details on your growing medium and feeding choices? Your flowers always look superb so I'm hoping there is something I can glean from you.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 28, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Keep us updated on how those go. I’m really interested in running 1212 from seed.


Yeah will do, my first run gave me some fantastic finds. I revegged these and will be flipping in a few weeks.

Adhesive #3 from the first 1212 from seed run
(GG4 x Nepoji - Nepali OG x Goji F3)
 
Theres a couple of threads in the indoor growing section. 



lukio said:


> @numberfour sup man hows things? was thinking about running a 12/12 tent from seed tent...how many days dya reckon?


Easy mate, all good here thanks, seen you're back up and running  

Its around 3 - 4 months strain dependent



Mary's Confidant said:


> @numberfour - do you mind giving details on your growing medium and feeding choices? Your flowers always look superb so I'm hoping there is something I can glean from you.


Thanks, just use plant magic soil with biobizz fish mix / grow / bloom. Dont always get it right though lol. I run multiple strains hand feed while trying to read what the plants wants.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 28, 2018)

Just tried some Soul Food I cut about 2.5 weeks ago. Very chill and stony but 'up' at the same time. Nice balanced effects and very light, soft smoke. No expansiveness at all. Taste is sweet skunky pine. Really nice. Glad I still got more than half a pack left.


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Sep 28, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Not old school Hp but This is blueberry hashplant bro, this has been exposure to low Temps hues come through Nice
> View attachment 4205786


Oh wow those buds look phenomenal great work man


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Sep 28, 2018)

Does anyone know how long it usually takes for orders for GLG to come through. I didn't send my order tracked i used plain letter and I'm on west coast. I mailed it out 7days ago and no upates from glg. When should I start worrying about it being caught ?. Or when do yall think I'll get my order


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 28, 2018)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Does anyone know how long it usually takes for orders for GLG to come through. I didn't send my order tracked i used plain letter and I'm on west coast. I mailed it out 7days ago and no upates from glg. When should I start worrying about it being caught ?. Or when do yall think I'll get my order


You just need to wait a bit longer. It's probably just arrived. They only process orders on specific days of the week as well. Patience will see you through. I love glg. Although they do seem to take the longest, it's always a solid choice in my book


----------



## dabby duck (Sep 28, 2018)

Has Bodhi ever worked a Durban poison cut at all?
Anything on the market?
Thank you!


----------



## lukio (Sep 29, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Easy mate, all good here thanks, seen you're back up and running
> 
> Its around 3 - 4 months strain dependent


ayyye, nice to be gardening again. Ive got a savage case of wanting to hunt through loads of new seeds, but ive got the landlords and the gas man coming in feb so im a bit stuck for time - stuffs gotta be down and dry by jan to be safe i think... got a few tents ready for flip so i'll stick with those for now.

Bought MORE bodhi lastnight...purchased some Space Cake, have you grown it? 

That adhesive looks and sounds amazing


----------



## Jay7t5 (Sep 29, 2018)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Oh wow those buds look phenomenal great work man


Cheers bro!!


----------



## Strudelheim (Sep 29, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> So, I'm guessing I put my seeds in solo cups around Aug. 29th/30th so I believe these are about 4w/28d old. I haven't noticed slow veg. I know that's routinely brought up when discussing the OGKB line but these have been vigorous in veg. These are MCOGKB:
> 
> View attachment 4205670 View attachment 4205671 View attachment 4205673 View attachment 4205674 View attachment 4205675
> 
> ...


Those look great, good job for 28 days! Ive done mostly worse than that at a month in! Not sure if anyone answered, you could take clones but 2 things, are they female yet? incase you don't want to go through the trouble of cloning a male... Second, With that size the whole top will be one cut, so you loose a fair amount of the plant, and it might stress it for a few days, but mainly, my concern would be if that one cut didn't root, I would be hooped. I like to wait to be sure and have plenty of veg material to take more cuts 1-2 weeks into flower if need be.


----------



## Tstat (Sep 29, 2018)

kds710 said:


> Love Triangle is off the hook


Yea, I’m going to play with this one next, thanks!


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Sep 29, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> Has Bodhi ever worked a Durban poison cut at all?
> Anything on the market?
> Thank you!


I think bodhi had some Bubba x Durban poison floating around for a little while. Dunno if they still can be found


----------



## Bad Dawg (Sep 29, 2018)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Does anyone know how long it usually takes for orders for GLG to come through. I didn't send my order tracked i used plain letter and I'm on west coast. I mailed it out 7days ago and no upates from glg. When should I start worrying about it being caught ?. Or when do yall think I'll get my order


You would receive a conformation Email when your payment arrives and when it ship you would receive a email with tracking.
All orders received on or before 9/27 have shipped. Orders from 9/28 and 9/29 will ship Monday. Hope that helps.
We advise tracking so you do not have to worry about your package and you can always see where it is at.
Thanks DB


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 29, 2018)

please don't encourage noobs to ask about their orders in this thread by answering them


----------



## Forte (Sep 29, 2018)

Dream Lotus- Day 28


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 29, 2018)

Soar. Gonna dump more photos in the link in my signature.day 78/chop day


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

Hey Bodhi heads. Hope everyones doing well. Summer was a little chaotic for me and I havent been posting to this thread much. As usual your gardens all look incredible!
Missed y'all. 

I have some Cherry Sunshine finishing up and I'll have some pics and smoke report for em soon.

Pulled out my back up pack of Goji and germed six the other day. Most are already up above soil.
Also germed Cobra Lips and the rest of an older pack of Pure Kush x Uzbekistani Hashplant. I went with this one over Black Lotus due to the age of the seeds. Fingers crossed they sprout.

I've been germing beans like crazy the last couple wks and still have room for more.
Thinking about...
Kailash
Forrest Queen
DLA 5
the remaining Dream Beaver seeds
Super Silver Hashplant
or Soar (to really mix it up a bit)

I remember now how hard it is to narrow things down with Bodhi's work...whether it be growing or ordering, lol.
I only have enough room left for a couple of these but deciding which is proving difficult so any input is greatly appreciated.​
Its good to be back
Happy growing everyone


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hey Bodhi heads. Hope everyones doing well. Summer was a little chaotic for me and I havent been posting to this thread much. As usual your gardens all look incredible!
> Missed y'all.
> 
> I have some Cherry Sunshine finishing up and I'll have some pics and smoke report for em soon.
> ...


Well I'm gonna be biased, but I really enjoyed growing Soar. got 5/5 fems from seed, all of them had more vigorous growth in veg than anything else in the tent, and put out some really big cola's. Smells for the two I flowered are similar, with grape bubblicious/new shoe being the most prevalent. Chopped yesterday so it'll be a lil bit until I get a smoke report. 

either Soar or Dream Beaver.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Sep 29, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Those look great, good job for 28 days! Ive done mostly worse than that at a month in! Not sure if anyone answered, you could take clones but 2 things, are they female yet? incase you don't want to go through the trouble of cloning a male... Second, With that size the whole top will be one cut, so you loose a fair amount of the plant, and it might stress it for a few days, but mainly, my concern would be if that one cut didn't root, I would be hooped. I like to wait to be sure and have plenty of veg material to take more cuts 1-2 weeks into flower if need be.


Thanks Strudelheim, instead of taking the tops off, I was going to cut some side shoots. I was hoping to grab two clones from each one as they show. One of the MCOGKB is showing fem, the others are TBD. I'll just clone as they show. 

Any reason I shouldn't cut the lower side branches?


----------



## Forte (Sep 29, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Well I'm gonna be biased, but I really enjoyed growing Soar. got 5/5 fems from seed, all of them had more vigorous growth in veg than anything else in the tent, and put out some really big cola's. Smells for the two I flowered are similar, with grape bubblicious/new shoe being the most prevalent. Chopped yesterday so it'll be a lil bit until I get a smoke report.
> 
> either Soar or Dream Beaver.


Gonna be looking forward to that soar review.


----------



## Strudelheim (Sep 29, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Thanks Strudelheim, instead of taking the tops off, I was going to cut some side shoots. I was hoping to grab two clones from each one as they show. One of the MCOGKB is showing fem, the others are TBD. I'll just clone as they show.
> 
> Any reason I shouldn't cut the lower side branches?



Nope, lower branches are my preference, doesn't shock the plant and lower growth ends up being larf most of time anyways. Plus you only need a few nodes per cutting, so stocky compact growth is a waste really.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 29, 2018)

Forte said:


> Gonna be looking forward to that soar review.


Am looking forward to being able to give one! I am also excited about my testers with OMG in them as well. I may ask the B's if they have any more OMG testers they need done. I'd love to see how it does with the other "land race" strains.


----------



## Strudelheim (Sep 29, 2018)

Forte said:


> Dream Lotus- Day 28


Yay some dream lotus finally! That looks very similar to the extreme sativa pheno I have in veg. Love how frosty she is!


----------



## dabby duck (Sep 29, 2018)

Munchiedatarse said:


> I think bodhi had some Bubba x Durban poison floating around for a little while. Dunno if they still can be found


Thanks, going to look around trader apps, maybe something is out there still, plus the Bubba is one of my favorites too.


----------



## elkamino (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hey Bodhi heads. Hope everyones doing well. Summer was a little chaotic for me and I havent been posting to this thread much. As usual your gardens all look incredible!
> Missed y'all.
> 
> I have some Cherry Sunshine finishing up and I'll have some pics and smoke report for em soon.
> ...


Welcome back!  I vote Kailash, plz! I got a pack and haven’t seen a single review. I’m planning to pop in November...

Here’s a pic of Mount Kailash, the strains namesake, sacred to Hindus and Buddhists and an important pilgrimage site.


----------



## Philip-O (Sep 29, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Welcome back!  I vote Kailash, plz! I got a pack and haven’t seen a single review. I’m planning to pop in November...
> 
> Here’s a pic of Mount Kailash, the strains namesake, sacred to Hindus and Buddhists and an important pilgrimage site.
> View attachment 4207520


Kailash, formerly named Spicoli´s Van, until Bodhi found out that someone else had already used the name. Quite a change.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Sep 29, 2018)

As this Is a bodhi thread thought I'd put my own bodhi hybrid, I got quite lucky with my first pollen chuck attempt, I chose the best sunshine daydream male, I had enough of the shits!!,a short bushy, tight nodes, and dusted the pollen on my stinky psychosis and ended up with 50-60 seeds I germinated 5 altogether now 2 female 2 pheno types 1 that totally smelt like garlic,wtf!?? With the familiar cheese fruity smell like psychosis,i haven't come across anything with garlic terpine before,maybe season my steak with it next time ha ha, the second pheno I got now I am pretty happy with,the frost is as good if not better than anything you'd buy from a lot of the shitty seedbanks for eg GHS and smells dank fruity,cheesy,creamy, a unique smell.it grew similar to green crack,looked like it's not going to put on any weight until the final 2+wks,I .flipped her small as it's only a tester, yields ain't gonna be that good,but I had to cut a bit off to try, i haven't named it    yet though ha ha.


----------



## bobqp (Sep 29, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> As this Is a bodhi thread thought I'd put my own bodhi hybrid, I got quite lucky with my first pollen chuck attempt, I chose the best sunshine daydream male, I had enough of the shits!!,a short bushy, tight nodes, and dusted the pollen on my stinky psychosis and ended up with 50-60 seeds I germinated 5 altogether now 2 female 2 pheno types 1 that totally smelt like garlic,wtf!?? With the familiar cheese fruity smell like psychosis,i haven't come across anything with garlic terpine before,maybe season my steak with it next time ha ha, the second pheno I got now I am pretty happy with,the frost is as good if not better than anything you'd buy from a lot of the shitty seedbanks for eg GHS and smells dank fruity,cheesy,creamy, a unique smell.it grew similar to green crack,looked like it's not going to put on any weight until the final 2+wks,I .flipped her small as it's only a tester, yields ain't gonna be that good,but I had to cut a bit off to try, i haven't named itView attachment 4207527 View attachment 4207526 View attachment 4207527 View attachment 4207528 yet though ha ha.


Nice looking plant matey. I just done some bodhi pollinating 
Uplift x joystick
Uplift x skylotus
Uplift x uplift seeds will be ready by Starr of November . gives me over 2 months veg time here in Australia to see what the crosses are like


----------



## cbk123 (Sep 29, 2018)

Long time lurker, big time Bodhi fan, thought I should share some outdoor grown pics


Blueberry Hashplant (last year)
 Purple Wookie v1 (last year)

Pink Lotus (this year, prob at least a few weeks left...smells like a tootsie roll!) 
 

Will have lots more coming down in the near future--Lucky Charms, Strawberry Milk, Dragon Fruit, Terpenado, urkle x snowlotus, Hollyweed, Granola Funk, Black Triangle, Cocoon, Purple SSDD...I will try and take some good pictures!


----------



## dabby duck (Sep 29, 2018)

torontoke said:


> Anything with gsc has Durban poison in the lineage.
> Don’t think you will find any Durban otherwise


Word, not just looking at Bodhi, was just my first stop.

And isnt it technically cherry pie that provides the durban, even though i dont think durban is in gsc, no chemotypes are even close, plus its bagseed conjecture on top...gsc isnt even a unique tasting strain either...

Just wandering if bodhi ever did a durban cross, not girl scout cokies, even though, yes it might have durban, i would have asked for that specifically....

Just thought i would hunt out a breeder i admire, no worries if he never made a pure dp cross, not interested in gsc even if he did do one, bleh....


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 29, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> Word, not just looking at Bodhi, was just my first stop.
> 
> And isnt it technically cherry pie that provides the durban, even though i dont think durban is in gsc, no chemotypes are even close, plus its bagseed conjecture on top...gsc isnt even a unique tasting strain either...
> 
> ...


I don’t buy the Durban in GSC either. Although, every Cherry Pie I’ve had has been very, very similar to GSC.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Sep 29, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Nice looking plant matey. I just done some bodhi pollinating
> Uplift x joystick
> Uplift x skylotus
> Uplift x uplift seeds will be ready by Starr of November . gives me over 2 months veg time here in Australia to see what the crosses are like


I find it really interesting and to try get your own stash which no one else has, I want to cross something with blueberry hashplant next, I got sunshine daydream abd orange bubba seeds popping now, might cross them next


----------



## dabby duck (Sep 29, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I don’t buy the Durban in GSC either. Although, every Cherry Pie I’ve had has been very, very similar to GSC.


Cool, maybe there is some truth, is the cherry pie all clone? did anyone ever make an s1 line, sorry to detract from the bodhi thread 
Second sight which is mainly jesus og and jack the ripper pedigree spit out gsc clones at will...maybe the cherry pie is the best part, I dunno, thanks for that little bit though


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 29, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> Cool, maybe there is some truth, is the cherry pie all clone? did anyone ever make an s1 line, sorry to detract from the bodhi thread
> Second sight which is mainly jesus og and jack the ripper pedigree spit out gsc clones at will...maybe the cherry pie is the best part, I dunno, thanks for that little bit though


I’ve heard a lot of different things. Cherry Pie, Cherry Pie Kush and GSC are all different. Cherry Pie Kush and GSC are the same. Cherry Pie Kush/GSC is Cherry Pie x OG. Cherry Pie Kush/GSC is Cherry Pie x Pakistani Chitral Kush. 

Nspecta from CSI has found OGKB phenos in Urkle S1’s, so I wouldn’t be surprised if something related to Urkle is in GSC. 

I don’t know if we’ll ever know for sure though, I do know I don’t trust anything Cookie fam says.


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Sep 29, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I find it really interesting and to try get your own stash which no one else has, I want to cross something with blueberry hashplant next, I got sunshine daydream abd orange bubba seeds popping now, might cross them next


I got some crosses planned when my glg orders comes. I wanna take tiger melon cherry x snow lotus and cross it to a Bubba kush ibl and then also if I get a fruity pheno terpenado I wanna cross it with old school hash plant


----------



## bobqp (Sep 29, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I find it really interesting and to try get your own stash which no one else has, I want to cross something with blueberry hashplant next, I got sunshine daydream abd orange bubba seeds popping now, might cross them next


I agree with making crosses that no one else has. Your strains sound like good breeding material. 
I've got some other bodhi seedling strains outdoors that I won't be crossing until end of season 
Dank Sinatra
More cowbell
Dream lotus 
Head trip. I'm also very interested in crossing bodhi with karma genetics will make a few karma x bodhi strains at the end of the season I've got 
Biker kush v2.0
Josh dog og
Skullcap 
Sour power of
Crumbled lime . I doubt I will buy any more seeds .most likely trade bodhi crosses with other bodhi growers.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 29, 2018)

Have ssdd f2 on the way from Al.
Can't shake the thought of crossing ssdd to sin City white nightmare..
Mix of bubba shine/the white/bluedream/blue moonshine/appy can't wait to see what come from the two.

Excited to run ssdd again aswell.
Not sure who made the ssdd f2's but thank you in advance!.
Hope everyone's outdoor is safe and frosty..


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 29, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> Cool, maybe there is some truth, is the cherry pie all clone? did anyone ever make an s1 line, sorry to detract from the bodhi thread
> Second sight which is mainly jesus og and jack the ripper pedigree spit out gsc clones at will...maybe the cherry pie is the best part, I dunno, thanks for that little bit though


I think docs dank did a cherry pie s1 a few years back


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Sep 29, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> Cool, maybe there is some truth, is the cherry pie all clone? did anyone ever make an s1 line, sorry to detract from the bodhi thread
> Second sight which is mainly jesus og and jack the ripper pedigree spit out gsc clones at will...maybe the cherry pie is the best part, I dunno, thanks for that little bit though


I don't wanna dump on your parade but you should know Cherry pie and sunset sherbet are very prone to stress hermie so you gotta pay extra close attention while growing.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 29, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> Word, not just looking at Bodhi, was just my first stop.


Deadpan Head has a lot of Durban crosses. Hazeman has some. Tropical Seed Co has a couple.


----------



## JHashmore (Sep 29, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I’m usually just lurking around but thought I’d say hi. Stoked to see all the grows and talk of crosses and trading. I’ve got some Bodhi genetics running right now (More cowbell, lemon Thai Indy hashplant, lucky Wookie 8, dread bread x SSDD).

I also have got some crosses I made recently with Panama Red from Coastal seeds - the one with high cbd, it’s pretty magic. I’ve got Panama red seeds, Lucky Wookie 8 x Panama and Cherry queen x Panama red. If anyone is looking for trades I’m looking for anything cool and funky or that speaks to you. I’m particularly interested in dope landrace sativa from Africa or Nepal and lambsbread. Happy growing. Is there a place for trading I should know about?

With so many great genetics out there now ya cool to spread the burden and help each other out.


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Sep 29, 2018)

Have any of you guys ever tried bodhi tiger melon cherry or snow leopard or any tiger melon crosses? Is there a cherry terp pheno or sumthin on the tiger melon cherry?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 29, 2018)

JHashmore said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I’m usually just lurking around but thought I’d say hi. Stoked to see all the grows and talk of crosses and trading. I’ve got some Bodhi genetics running right now (More cowbell, lemon Thai Indy hashplant, lucky Wookie 8, dread bread x SSDD).
> 
> ...


What’s their Panama Red like? Did you find only high CBD phenos, or a variety of THC/CBD ratios?


----------



## JHashmore (Sep 30, 2018)

The Panama is an interesting plant, It’s effect is pretty unlike anything I’ve been having lately. It is for sure a very clear headed sativa, almost like laser beam but focused in reality, with a sort of happy acceptance. 

Due to the high cbd content ... which I think might kind of shield you from more psychedelic effects, you end up just feeling pretty chilled out and amazing but not in an indica narcotic stone way but more of a post - massage or workout glow sort of feeling. Like you surfed all day and are content. It blocks negative thoughts pretty strongly to the point of a kind of vapid bliss. It’s pretty motivational even if it’s not necessarily excited emotion. I found Acapulco gold I have tried (not grown by me so I dunno) to be very positively motivating. Panama is kind of like that but in a more dialed down way. 

I picked mushrooms while walking my dog and was fully immersed with a little bit of wonder. Great strain for being outside, I use it for gardening.

I’d say if you are wanting your cap peeled back this is maybe not it? Too much cbd? It’s very comforting. I also am not sure if I’ve done a bong hit of it though. Maybe something would open up? 

Overall I really like this strain and am definitely going to be growing a bunch more. Maybe I’ll find something high THC in there. I would imagine there is some floating around in there. It’s definitely the best “cbd” weed I’ve tried... I didn’t really think of it like that, I think some old land race strains just had more cbd in them. This has a good ratio, crushes anxiety but isn’t “boring” at all, very uplifting and pleasant vibes. 

Long reply, I’m baked


----------



## Jay7t5 (Sep 30, 2018)

Munchiedatarse said:


> I got some crosses planned when my glg orders comes. I wanna take tiger melon cherry x snow lotus and cross it to a Bubba kush ibl and then also if I get a fruity pheno terpenado I wanna cross it with old school hash plant


Sounds Juicy man!


----------



## numberfour (Sep 30, 2018)

lukio said:


> ayyye, nice to be gardening again. Ive got a savage case of wanting to hunt through loads of new seeds, but ive got the landlords and the gas man coming in feb so im a bit stuck for time - stuffs gotta be down and dry by jan to be safe i think... got a few tents ready for flip so i'll stick with those for now.
> 
> Bought MORE bodhi lastnight...purchased some Space Cake, have you grown it?
> 
> That adhesive looks and sounds amazing


Yeah that's what got me, I want to hunt yet I need to run trusted cuts that will provide, this although not the perfect way is working for me and I've been able to reveg any winners I've found. 

Damn....but at least they are coming in the same month. Years ago I had to move 20 plants at 8 weeks flower due to house inspection with the wife middle of the night. I found a private landlord soon after that who's not bothered me in 4 years with a visit. Haha I noticed you have a few tents...

Nice, no not flowered that strain, good cross though from what I've seen on line.

The seeds were a gift off two guys in the same circles, the Nepoji was a tester Bodhi sent out years ago but never released, Nepali Og x Goji F3. I had been fortunate to get a smoke off this and a cut, the smoke was outstanding but I couldnt keep the cut happy. Seems I wasn't the only one as everyone dropped her. Crossing with the GG4 has strangely stabilized the Nepoji. I revegged all 3 phenos flowered and they'll be flipped in a couple of weeks. Aniseed was one of the main flavours with a great heavy stone.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 30, 2018)

JHashmore said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I’m usually just lurking around but thought I’d say hi. Stoked to see all the grows and talk of crosses and trading. I’ve got some Bodhi genetics running right now (More cowbell, lemon Thai Indy hashplant, lucky Wookie 8, dread bread x SSDD).
> 
> ...


How's the Dreadbread x SSDD looking?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 30, 2018)

JHashmore said:


> The Panama is an interesting plant, It’s effect is pretty unlike anything I’ve been having lately. It is for sure a very clear headed sativa, almost like laser beam but focused in reality, with a sort of happy acceptance.
> 
> Due to the high cbd content ... which I think might kind of shield you from more psychedelic effects, you end up just feeling pretty chilled out and amazing but not in an indica narcotic stone way but more of a post - massage or workout glow sort of feeling. Like you surfed all day and are content. It blocks negative thoughts pretty strongly to the point of a kind of vapid bliss. It’s pretty motivational even if it’s not necessarily excited emotion. I found Acapulco gold I have tried (not grown by me so I dunno) to be very positively motivating. Panama is kind of like that but in a more dialed down way.
> 
> ...


I'm now curious as to how much Colombian Red and Panama Red have in common, if there is any difference at all.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 30, 2018)

Three ASS have hit the dirt. Just love talkin ASS! 

Transplanted my last Space Monkey f1 in flower as I think it is a girl. Vigorous and growing with solid stem/branches. A week in.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I don’t buy the Durban in GSC either. Although, every Cherry Pie I’ve had has been very, very similar to GSC.


I no longer buy it either. Pretty positive they threw that out there to protect the brand from someone recreating. They try to say no cherry pie but here you have Relentless genetics with many years under his belt with a cherry line from a pheno found in cookies. We aren't stupid....I see 0 traits of durban in any GSC crosses I have grown or in s1's.


----------



## JHashmore (Sep 30, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> How's the Dreadbread x SSDD looking?


The Dread Bread x SSDD is being tested in the wild and is doing very well outdoors. Planted in the ground it shot past natural flora and is killing it. I’ve not harvested any of this strain yet as my first few attempts were all male. A buddy had better luck and is making more seeds so I’ll be able to really scope it out down the road and maybe indoor if I like it’s effect.

Heading to the patch in the next little while so there may be a juicy outdoor Bodhi update. I also planted a Panama outdoor in the patch and the thing must be 12+feet for sure. Probably won’t finish but it’s beautiful to watch plants grow naturally


----------



## JHashmore (Sep 30, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I'm now curious as to how much Colombian Red and Panama Red have in common, if there is any difference at all.


Yeah no doubt, hopefully I’ll get my hands on some Colombian one day. I’m a fan of the Central American genetics for sure. I’m also growing an Angola red x Malawi, will be interesting to see if there are any connections. I’m not sure where the Central American plants came from if they are truly land race or were they brought over by pioneering individuals long ago.


----------



## The Mantis (Sep 30, 2018)

Hey there errrbody. Just about to pop a pack of Kandahar Afghani seeds and some Triangle Kush x Goji seeds I chucked awhile back. Might also grow out a few NL Noof x BCSC NL#5 f2s I open pollinated.

Probably going to open pollinate the Afghanis after I clone them all. Looking forward to these landrace seeds and how they do. Anyone have any info on where/how Bodhi got these Kandahar Afghanis? I scooped them up at Kind People's (I think) dispensary in Santa Cruz.


----------



## THT (Sep 30, 2018)

Giving white lotus a go, happy with the speed and vigor so far, quite branchy.


----------



## Elchavo421 (Sep 30, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream Testers, bud shots day 49
> 
> #9
> View attachment 3833513
> ...


whats the downlow on fat cherry?


----------



## SFnone (Sep 30, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I'm now curious as to how much Colombian Red and Panama Red have in common, if there is any difference at all.


was talking to an old hippie a while ago, and they said the best weed they ever had was "Cambodian Red"- said their brother sent some back from Vietnam- said it broke apart into a fine red powder- said it was like turning into a living cartoon...


----------



## Elchavo421 (Sep 30, 2018)

JHashmore said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I’m usually just lurking around but thought I’d say hi. Stoked to see all the grows and talk of crosses and trading. I’ve got some Bodhi genetics running right now (More cowbell, lemon Thai Indy hashplant, lucky Wookie 8, dread bread x SSDD).
> 
> ...


Sounds amazing...i 've wanted that panama but i dont need a 1 to 1 pan ....but with that cross maybe...i might be interested?? I have the cherry queen on ice and havent figured on its Destiny...im thinking maybe backcross th at to a proven high thc panama cross...


----------



## JHashmore (Sep 30, 2018)

So far I’m liking the cherry queen. A dreamy shimmer for sure, cerebral but meditative chill. Would probably be great to cross to a high thc Panama. I’ll be growing out the cherry queen x panama in the future here and I’m looking forward to it. If I can find a cerebral dreamer with the cbd chill with a bit of body I’d be stoked. Maybe I’m wrong but I think cbd blocks you really tripping out... in the kind of way that scares you slightly anyway. It sort of gives you the mental confidence to handle a sativa experience. Like sunglasses on a bright day.


----------



## JHashmore (Sep 30, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> Hey there errrbody. Just about to pop a pack of Kandahar Afghani seeds and some Triangle Kush x Goji seeds I chucked awhile back. Might also grow out a few NL Noof x BCSC NL#5 f2s I open pollinated.
> 
> Probably going to open pollinate the Afghanis after I clone them all. Looking forward to these landrace seeds and how they do. Anyone have any info on where/how Bodhi got these Kandahar Afghanis? I scooped them up at Kind People's (I think) dispensary in Santa Cruz.


I’m stoked to see how your Afghani’s do. I don’t know why but I love the idea of the Afghani weed. Those guys are hardcore and knew how to chill. Great effects and good hash. I have yet to nail down something from this realm yet. The Cherry queen is good, I’ve got to do more experimenting.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Sep 30, 2018)

*Jabba's Stash* - (around 3 weeks ) - dusting a little of my favorite female of the pack for further exploration.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 30, 2018)

JHashmore said:


> So far I’m liking the cherry queen. A dreamy shimmer for sure, cerebral but meditative chill. Would probably be great to cross to a high thc Panama. I’ll be growing out the cherry queen x panama in the future here and I’m looking forward to it. If I can find a cerebral dreamer with the cbd chill with a bit of body I’d be stoked. Maybe I’m wrong but I think cbd blocks you really tripping out... in the kind of way that scares you slightly anyway. It sort of gives you the mental confidence to handle a sativa experience. Like sunglasses on a bright day.


cbd does mellow the high- I personally love trippin out


----------



## bobqp (Sep 30, 2018)

Little skylotus grown outdoors in winter 12/12 from seed pollinated by uplift 
(Skywalker og x snow lotus) x ( hells angels og x snow lotus) and also crossed uplift over joystick 
(WiFi x snow lotus) x( hells angels og x snow lotus )


----------



## Warpedpassage (Oct 1, 2018)

JHashmore said:


> The Panama is an interesting plant, It’s effect is pretty unlike anything I’ve been having lately. It is for sure a very clear headed sativa, almost like laser beam but focused in reality, with a sort of happy acceptance.
> 
> Due to the high cbd content ... which I think might kind of shield you from more psychedelic effects, you end up just feeling pretty chilled out and amazing but not in an indica narcotic stone way but more of a post - massage or workout glow sort of feeling. Like you surfed all day and are content. It blocks negative thoughts pretty strongly to the point of a kind of vapid bliss. It’s pretty motivational even if it’s not necessarily excited emotion. I found Acapulco gold I have tried (not grown by me so I dunno) to be very positively motivating. Panama is kind of like that but in a more dialed down way.
> 
> ...


How long did your panama red flower for? I have a buddy who is flowering a pheno , currently at 12 weeks, going to go for another 10 plus days.


----------



## Craigson (Oct 1, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> Word, not just looking at Bodhi, was just my first stop.
> 
> And isnt it technically cherry pie that provides the durban, even though i dont think durban is in gsc, no chemotypes are even close, plus its bagseed conjecture on top...gsc isnt even a unique tasting strain either...
> 
> ...


There are a col Durban crosses out thrre.
Mango Biche x Durban and Bubba Kush x Durban for sure.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 1, 2018)

A bit of J1HP, could have gone another week but I'm already about 3 weeks behind schedule.


----------



## lukio (Oct 1, 2018)

numberfour said:


> had to move 20 plants at 8 weeks flower due to house inspection with the wife middle of the night.


oh wow, that deep into flower...not good... fair play to the wife tho!



numberfour said:


> I noticed you have a few tents...


lol yeahhhhhh, things are busy...i really need to hook up the drip feed systems again and save me some time. 



numberfour said:


> Nice, no not flowered that strain, good cross though from what I've seen on line.


looking forward to it, havent grown any cookie crosses at all, also picked up discobiscuit from Ugorg, which looks suspiciously like Bodhis Granola Funk which used to be called Discobiscuit?! ummm.



numberfour said:


> Nepali Og x Goji F3


oh so its tricky to get and amazing...haha nice! looks rather gorgeous it does  look forward to seein ya run it again.


----------



## lukio (Oct 1, 2018)

4x4 Space Monkey
 

Been sexing the Black Ras, Silver Mountain and cobra lips


----------



## Quani (Oct 1, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> *Jabba's Stash* - (around 3 weeks ) - dusting a little of my favorite female of the pack for further exploration.
> View attachment 4208149


Hey

Do you manage to keep all your males low like this ? Even with pure sativa strains or so? Just a matter of size pots and bit of training ?

That's beautiful pic thanks for sharing.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 1, 2018)

Quani said:


> Hey
> 
> Do you manage to keep all your males low like this ? Even with pure sativa strains or so? Just a matter of size pots and bit of training ?
> 
> That's beautiful pic thanks for sharing.


Thank you for the kind words. I usually keep my male inside of a clear storage tote so that I can have multiple males flowering in a space without pollen contamination. I would credit the low stature of the Jabba's Stash to the Bubba Kush dominance in this particular male. But for the taller boys, training, topping and timing go a long way to help you keep them manageable.


----------



## lukio (Oct 1, 2018)

trileaf/whorled phyllotaxy Black Raspberry...


Silver Mountain


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 1, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> A bit of J1HP, could have gone another week but I'm already about 3 weeks behind schedule.
> View attachment 4208369


Looks a lot like mine. What smells are you getting from her?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 1, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Looks a lot like mine. What smells are you getting from her?


Hard to describe but kinda earthy but there's like a hint of sweet musk or something as well, I'm not so good as describing smells but there's no fruit or fuel in it.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Oct 1, 2018)

I've read through this thread and Black Raspberry is difficult to get a handle on. Some people love it, some people thought it was a waste of space. I can't remember who but someone grew it and said it was frostier than their original Goji OG. 

Should we purchase two packs if we're going to run it? To make sure we find that keeper? I have a few strains I'm going to purchase and trying to get the last few ducks in a row. Want to be ready for the next GLG promotion.


----------



## JHashmore (Oct 1, 2018)

Warpedpassage said:


> How long did your panama red flower for? I have a buddy who is flowering a pheno , currently at 12 weeks, going to go for another 10 plus days.


I don’t usually really pay hard attention to timing the flower cycle. It was definitely long and I’d say it was 12-14 weeks. I just watch the plants and try to learn and understand how they are growing. I tried the very fastidious way of growing but that really isn’t me.


----------



## N.R.G. (Oct 1, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> I've read through this thread and Black Raspberry is difficult to get a handle on. Some people love it, some people thought it was a waste of space. I can't remember who but someone grew it and said it was frostier than their original Goji OG.
> 
> Should we purchase two packs if we're going to run it? To make sure we find that keeper? I have a few strains I'm going to purchase and trying to get the last few ducks in a row. Want to be ready for the next GLG promotion.


Instead of buying two packs, grab a Black Raspberry and a pack of Soul Mate. Soul Mate is an incredible strain as well. That will give you a wider Gogi pheno range crossed to the Wookie 15.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 1, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Hard to describe but kinda earthy but there's like a hint of sweet musk or something as well, I'm not so good as describing smells but there's no fruit or fuel in it.


hah I'm terrible too, which is why I was asking! I feel like mine have a generic "fruity" smell but also have that earthy musk.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Oct 1, 2018)

Harvest time outdoors is sure fun but a lot happens at once.

This is SSDD x BBHP x Gogi . Getting a nice dank edge to it that I like. Just a few days away, trying to clear some drying space.

I have been scrambling the last couple days, my wife was out of town but had to come home early because of Hurricane Rosa in Baja. Damn. She will be home this afternoon, I have plants hanging everywhere including the laundry room.

Freezer & fridge were both full of fresh trim waiting for hash time. I don’t even dry it, all the smaller buds go straight to hash so these were fresh buds, mostly SSDD & SSDD crosses.

I am OK on the freezer but I screwed myself on the fridge. Triple bagged the trim, that should be good right? When I opened the fridge this morning it almost knocked me over, Wow. Even triple bagged, kinda smells like cabbage or Kimchee, yeah, that’s my story. Cabbage.

So had to run a batch of hash this morning to empty the fridge. Maybe she won’t notice. Ha.

Love my hobbies.


----------



## JHashmore (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm about to be in the same boat but I don't have a super clear plan about how I'm going to deal with the outdoor stuff. I think fresh frozen and hash time. I love hash anyway. Maybe keep the best tops and cure them for flower. I much prefer the effects of edibles so drying and curing aren't as necessary for my needs. Also, it is a lot easier to manage than all that drying space. I have been drying in my tent but maybe I should build a dedicated place for it. Nice lookin cabbage man.


----------



## zeeman (Oct 1, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Instead of buying two packs, grab a Black Raspberry and a pack of Soul Mate. Soul Mate is an incredible strain as well. That will give you a wider Gogi pheno range crossed to the Wookie 15.


Twin flame as well


----------



## numberfour (Oct 2, 2018)

lukio said:


> oh wow, that deep into flower...not good... fair play to the wife


Metaphoric balls or steel my mrs...didnt bat an eye lid mate. Haha its something I'll never do again but buzz off the fact we pulled it off.



lukio said:


> lol yeahhhhhh, things are busy...i really need to hook up the drip feed systems again and save me some time.


Best way to be, you in coco ?



lukio said:


> looking forward to it, havent grown any cookie crosses at all, also picked up discobiscuit from Ugorg, which looks suspiciously like Bodhis Granola Funk which used to be called Discobiscuit?! ummm..


I've a couple cookie crosses, you're in for a treat. Lol, I like to think of that as great minds thinking a like...I was gifted a Disco Biscuit cut last year and it lived up to the hype. Large frosty dense buds, full of flavour and a great stone but I lost it. Got half a pack to hunt through sometime. 



lukio said:


> oh so its tricky to get and amazing...haha nice! looks rather gorgeous it does  look forward to seein ya run it again.


Haha yeah...I managed to speak to the breeder a while ago. There are no more seeds but he was looking to make the cross again after seeing what I'd found. I'll be flipping 3 phenos in a couple of weeks to decide which is the keeper, will let you know once I do


----------



## Tstat (Oct 2, 2018)

So, years ago I did some pollen chucking to make crosses. I was not serious about it and never really grew out any. I just didn't want to mess with my output by putting too much attention and effort into breeding. This year I had a pretty successful outdoor crop as well as my indoor endeavors. I am really set for a while, even with my customers.

With winter coming (and the awesome indoor season), I am thinking I might want to start crossing again. I'm trying to come up with a good way to isolate one male every time I pop some seeds. For example, I am popping Love Triangle right now- 5 seeds. I'll veg them, take clones of each and place them in the flowering room. Once I ID the males, take the best one and isolate it, take pollen, and dust one flowering bud of each strain. So I could conceivably have Love Triangle f2s, and crosses with Goji, SSDD, Space Monkey, Mountain Temple, A11, and my production staple- Critical Kush. Then I would move on to the next seed pack.

I would love to hear anyone's thoughts on this process. Any ideas on isolating the male? Could I do it in the same room as the girls, or should I come up with another space altogether? What would make interesting crosses, or should I just cross everything and see how it goes? Is this a stupid idea?

Here is the flowering room:





And I have a couple of these smaller lights I could use over a male:


----------



## doniawon (Oct 2, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I usually keep my male inside of a clear storage tote so that I can have multiple males flowering in a space without pollen contamination. I would credit the low stature of the Jabba's Stash to the Bubba Kush dominance in this particular male. But for the taller boys, training, topping and timing go a long way to help you keep them manageable.


Did u get that tip from panhead on IG about a year ago?. 
Was the first time I had seen this method. Very cool!


----------



## JdDurango (Oct 2, 2018)

Making my way through the 2,058 pages but had to pipe in right here and say @jayblaze710 and @OzDankDizzle know whats up!

I use the Mighty for portable and Cloud Evo paired with a simple glass bubbler for home/desktop and they are absolutely legit. I've been vaping exclusively for a couple years now (been a bong guy since the 80's). Now I hit a bong and it tastes like an ashtray...literally almost repulsive. Kinda crazy.

As these guys pointed out for me the biggest wins are flavor and clearer lungs. I have allergies and asthma and the bong would get to me at times. I'm clear as a bell since I started vaping...a massive improvement. So just healthwise alone I know it's helping a ton.

Anyway, Ive been collecting Bodhi packs for awhile now but haven't run any yet. I only have 3 runs under my belt but this next will have Bodhi in it. So, I've been digging into the thread, reading every post about all the strains and trying to narrow down just what I want to run. Damn, it's so freaking hard!

I'll finish the thread and pop back in to talk shop once I catch up.

Have a great day!

edit: I gotta try a Sublimator




OzDankDizzle said:


> If you haven't already, check out www.fuckcombustion.com for vape research, gold mine of info.
> 
> I've been vaping for about 15yrs now and have owned and used a LOT of vapes so allow me to offer just one suggestion, go with your instinct here:
> 
> ...


----------



## elkamino (Oct 2, 2018)

Cured BBHP 
    

Just opened a 2 oz bag of BBHP and it’s changed considerably so I thought I’d post a few pics. Six months of cure has taken away all the sweet berries smell and turned it fuely and something else savory I can’t put my finger on. Still very potent, and I’m staring into space and not focusing. Aka not the best thing for me to be smoking while working on this remodel, but great for chilling later in the day. Still have her in veg and will probably run her again but she probably won’t last the year with all the seeds I got on deck! 

Unrelatedly dunno why but I miss JDGreen


----------



## SFnone (Oct 2, 2018)

Tstat said:


> So, years ago I did some pollen chucking to make crosses. I was not serious about it and never really grew out any. I just didn't want to mess with my output by putting too much attention and effort into breeding. This year I had a pretty successful outdoor crop as well as my indoor endeavors. I am really set for a while, even with my customers.
> 
> With winter coming (and the awesome indoor season), I am thinking I might want to start crossing again. I'm trying to come up with a good way to isolate one male every time I pop some seeds. For example, I am popping Love Triangle right now- 5 seeds. I'll veg them, take clones of each and place them in the flowering room. Once I ID the males, take the best one and isolate it, take pollen, and dust one flowering bud of each strain. So I could conceivably have Love Triangle f2s, and crosses with Goji, SSDD, Space Monkey, Mountain Temple, A11, and my production staple- Critical Kush. Then I would move on to the next seed pack.
> 
> ...


finding a male can be tricky- often you won't really know its potential until you pop the seeds it makes- but if you want to try, look for lots of pollen, good growth, and if you are lucky trichomes that extend to the leaves- the frostier the better-(rare for males)- do not keep them in the same room as the females unless you want to just mix them all together- by the time you would be able to tell whether or not it was a keeper, it would likely already have pollinated some of the girls- which is fine if that is what you want, but you might not know the exact genetics of any given seed- smell is also important in identifying a good male- use your nose to find what you like- I personally cut males that are very early bloomers, but that is just my preference... I have a super sativa nl/haze that just showed it's sex(male), isolated from other plants, and I don't know what to do with it-all my girls are all set and almost done... but this is one of those traits I was told to look for in nl/haze- very sativa/haze, stretchy, very long blooming... i know that isn't for everybody, but i like crazy sativas- in a male, it seems a waste to throw it away... anyway, good luck!


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 2, 2018)

undercovergrow said:


> please don't encourage noobs to ask about their orders in this thread by answering them


----------



## doniawon (Oct 3, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Cured BBHP
> View attachment 4209173 View attachment 4209174 View attachment 4209175 View attachment 4209176
> 
> Just opened a 2 oz bag of BBHP and it’s changed considerably so I thought I’d post a few pics. Six months of cure has taken away all the sweet berries smell and turned it fuely and something else savory I can’t put my finger on. Still very potent, and I’m staring into space and not focusing. Aka not the best thing for me to be smoking while working on this remodel, but great for chilling later in the day. Still have her in veg and will probably run her again but she probably won’t last the year with all the seeds I got on deck!
> ...


Me too


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 3, 2018)

Solos Stash at 4 1/2 weeks


----------



## Tstat (Oct 3, 2018)

SFnone said:


> finding a male can be tricky- often you won't really know its potential until you pop the seeds it makes


Thank you for your insight. This is what I was wondering about. I don't want to waste a lot of time and energy on something like this if it won't be useful, productive, or really fun, lol. Maybe I just keep buying different strains and crosses instead. I mean, I have enough already to last years. And I hear a GLG promo is in the works!


----------



## JHashmore (Oct 3, 2018)

I use the Storz and Bickel Plenty to vape with. I had been eyeballing it for years and finally pulled the trigger when it went to $250 CAD for some reason. It hits very hard and I frequently mindlessly tap out of a session. My rule is if I let something go out or turn off then I must be done. It’s heating system takes a bit of experimenting to find what setting you like. 

I still prefer the edibles I make myself but vaping is a spur of the moment thing. I’ve never been a smoker and historically just hit the one hitter so I still love joints.

Every delivery method has something to offer. Bong for really testing. I don’t mess with dabs though. Hash of course, just don’t want to wreck my tolerance on dabs. 

I’ll have to try the sublimate or newvape flower pot or whatever eventually but spending hundreds and hundreds on something that is pretty unecessary seems ridiculous. But maybe they are mad dope.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Oct 3, 2018)

Man I tried smoking last night because my vape broke but I couldn’t do it, tasted like shit. Ended buying the boundless CFV, gonna wait to test the lavender aura until I get the new vape. Vapes just taste too good.


----------



## lukio (Oct 3, 2018)

yep, vape for the win. Own way too many haha...Cloud Evo is my go to desktop. Been loving the Dynavap portable recently...packs so much flavour and its cheap and tiny!!


----------



## JHashmore (Oct 3, 2018)

While the topic is fresh has anyone tried vaping your raw flower? Either almost mature from the plant still growing or just harvested? I find it’s got such a comprehensive effect. Every terpene and flavonoid is there and the effect feels very full. You don’t get high school scary baked but I feel like maybe you aren’t supposed to. I think a lot of stuff evaporates during dry/cure leaving just some of the effects and heightening them at the expense of losing the whole experience.

In my plenty I’ll vape it on 7 (high) for two cycles while drawing. This is usually just tasting invisible vapour and in the third cycle it’s dried and you start getting hits. I really like it, very positive vibes.


----------



## elkamino (Oct 3, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> gonna wait to test the lavender aura


You grow it? Got grow or bud pix? I haven’t seen a report and I’ve got Lavender Aura jockeying against Kailash for a spot in the garden next month. I’d love to see what you got!


----------



## Rosinallday (Oct 3, 2018)

Cherry Queen finishing strong. More sativa than I figured. Smells great probably another week to 10 days.
 
Ssdd x bbhp. Hopefully we get sun today so I can harvest this one. Small buds, rock hard that have this buttery blueberry thing happening. I had a Mighty but gave it to my brother. I really want to vape this one may have to get another or wait for the new sublimator.


----------



## JHashmore (Oct 3, 2018)

Very nice looking Cherry Queen, I grew it in a tent earlier in the year. That photo has got me thinking outdoor for next year. I also found that it wasn't what I was expecting, not very Indica seeming despite being two Afghani's. Dreamy effects though, not a hard body stone for me but I've got fairly limited experience with it so far, will grow out more.


----------



## JdDurango (Oct 3, 2018)

Alright made it through the entire thread lol dayum! Such incredible info in this thread.

Ok, here's my deal. I am limited on space and can grow 2 plants in a run. I have a few packs of both Goji and SSDD but want to hold off on those till I'm ready to clone and do some f2's. But, I have several crosses of both!

I love a couch lock, drool on myself indica but also love a good heavy hybrid. I've also been badly wanting to try Chem91skva or Chem D.

So, I sorta have things narrowed down to Black Raspberry or Soul Mate and Chem Kesey or ChemD x SSDD. I like the idea of one Wookie 15 dad and one 88g13hp dad but could roll with the Chem/SSDD cross too.

I hear the Goji can be a big stretcher...ideally both plants would have relatively even stretches. Last run I had a super stretcher and a squatty plant and that was a challenge to manage in a small tent. If possible, I'd like to avoid that this run. (More Cowbell, Hollyweed, Raspberry Sunshine and Boysenberry Hashplant are all in the potential mix too).

Damn! As ya'll know it's tough narrowing things down. So I thought I'd ping the board to see what y'all think?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 3, 2018)

JdDurango said:


> Alright made it through the entire thread lol dayum! Such incredible info in this thread.
> 
> Ok, here's my deal. I am limited on space and can grow 2 plants in a run. I have a few packs of both Goji and SSDD but want to hold off on those till I'm ready to clone and do some f2's. But, I have several crosses of both!
> 
> ...


More Cowbell is pretty easy to control.


----------



## Rosinallday (Oct 3, 2018)

JdDurango said:


> Alright made it through the entire thread lol dayum! Such incredible info in this thread.
> 
> Ok, here's my deal. I am limited on space and can grow 2 plants in a run. I have a few packs of both Goji and SSDD but want to hold off on those till I'm ready to clone and do some f2's. But, I have several crosses of both!
> 
> ...


Grandma's hp is very nice, a good diesel Hp.


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Oct 3, 2018)

I see a few post about tester beans. How do you get tester seeds? Do you order some bodhi gear and then if you get lucky you get a random tester bean? Or is there like a place to sign up to try and test some of bodhi gear?
 are some of the stuffs glg has on freebie list Considered testers?
Sorry if this sounds dumb I'm a noob at this weed site and English is hard


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Oct 3, 2018)

elkamino said:


> You grow it? Got grow or bud pix? I haven’t seen a report and I’ve got Lavender Aura jockeying against Kailash for a spot in the garden next month. I’d love to see what you got!


Here’s two different phenos, I had four but my largest had to be taken early due to bud from shitty weather.

Sweet lavender grape candy touch of funk
 



Very funky lavender with chem


----------



## N.R.G. (Oct 3, 2018)

zeeman said:


> Twin flame as well


Yes, I forgot about Twin Flame. I have not seen as much on it but I'm sure it's killer as well since it's Bodhi's cut of Goji in the cross. Ideally you'd want one of each pack!


----------



## thezephyr (Oct 3, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> Cool, maybe there is some truth, is the cherry pie all clone? did anyone ever make an s1 line, sorry to detract from the bodhi thread
> Second sight which is mainly jesus og and jack the ripper pedigree spit out gsc clones at will...maybe the cherry pie is the best part, I dunno, thanks for that little bit though


I'm growing my last 'durban pie' seed from the bay area, which is a genetic precursor to girl scout cookies. they crossed cherry pie to a durban poison, kind of like a bx. It's a weak start but I'm hopeful.
if you're looking for straight up durban phenos, cherry pie probably isn't what you want. cherry pie is an indica dom in most cases, and has a very classic balanced hybrid effect.



jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve heard a lot of different things. Cherry Pie, Cherry Pie Kush and GSC are all different. Cherry Pie Kush and GSC are the same. Cherry Pie Kush/GSC is Cherry Pie x OG. Cherry Pie Kush/GSC is Cherry Pie x Pakistani Chitral Kush.
> 
> I don’t know if we’ll ever know for sure though, I do know I don’t trust anything Cookie fam says.


girl scout cookies started with cherry pie x durban poison, aka durban pie. the plant they selected at this stage is a mutant called tha sauce and is circulated as a clone. this was outcrossed to og, and then bx'd to the same og. the sauce is dominant in the thin mint pheno.
Not all of this was planned, a lot of it was selection + herms in a large scale production grow.
I love smoking cookies, but it's not very stable, and this can be a problem with cookies hybrids as well.

forum cookies is not related, it was bred as an imitation, and it is a more stable cut with less herm tendencies. the genetics are durban poison x grandaddy purple x og without any of the back crossing.


jayblaze710 said:


> Nspecta from CSI has found OGKB phenos in Urkle S1’s, so I wouldn’t be surprised if something related to Urkle is in GSC.


ogkb does smell kind of like urkle, they both have that sweet creamy smoky candy smell.
cherry pie is grandaddy purple x durban poison.
as I understand it, grandaddy purple has mendo purps in its genetics. urkle is an old clone only, and either a pheno of or the originator of the mendo purps line. so cherry pie and therefore girl scout cookies would have urkle deep in their genetics. if ogkb is essentially a recessive urkle pheno, it would make sense for ogkb to be a recessive clone only, and for more similar phenos to show up in the urkle s1's.


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 3, 2018)

JdDurango said:


> Alright made it through the entire thread lol dayum! Such incredible info in this thread.
> 
> Ok, here's my deal. I am limited on space and can grow 2 plants in a run. I have a few packs of both Goji and SSDD but want to hold off on those till I'm ready to clone and do some f2's. But, I have several crosses of both!
> 
> ...


I have ran a lot of the HP x's and agree that most of them will tend to stay short....few random leaners to the mothers, will end up stretching....so good luck!


----------



## SFnone (Oct 3, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Thank you for your insight. This is what I was wondering about. I don't want to waste a lot of time and energy on something like this if it won't be useful, productive, or really fun, lol. Maybe I just keep buying different strains and crosses instead. I mean, I have enough already to last years. And I hear a GLG promo is in the works!


you could always just let the pollen fly and pop the seeds as you go- even if you don't know the exact lineage, you could still find something really good to clone out- I think princess' father is still a mystery


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 3, 2018)

thezephyr said:


> I'm growing my last 'durban pie' seed from the bay area, which is a genetic precursor to girl scout cookies. they crossed cherry pie to a durban poison, kind of like a bx. It's a weak start but I'm hopeful.
> if you're looking for straight up durban phenos, cherry pie probably isn't what you want. cherry pie is an indica dom in most cases, and has a very classic balanced hybrid effect.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, umm, I’d wager a pretty penny that 90% of what you’ve said isn’t true.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 3, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Wow, umm, I’d wager a pretty penny that 90% of what you’ve said isn’t true.





SFnone said:


> you could always just let the pollen fly and pop the seeds as you go- even if you don't know the exact lineage, you could still find something really good to clone out- I think princess' father is still a myst


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 3, 2018)

Cherry pie is a long flowering plant that will not finish in ky, unless its crossed.cherry pie-g. glue4 was a big hit here in ky, and was bread by dr.d81 on this web sit.


----------



## SFnone (Oct 3, 2018)

Munchiedatarse said:


> I see a few post about tester beans. How do you get tester seeds? Do you order some bodhi gear and then if you get lucky you get a random tester bean? Or is there like a place to sign up to try and test some of bodhi gear?
> are some of the stuffs glg has on freebie list Considered testers?
> Sorry if this sounds dumb I'm a noob at this weed site stuff and English is hard


put up some pics of your grows to show you're serious and i'll give you the contact info- sorry, but there are a lot of trolls out there- not sure if I should just tell anybody- there was one guy on here a while ago...


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 3, 2018)

thezephyr said:


> I'm growing my last 'durban pie' seed from the bay area, which is a genetic precursor to girl scout cookies. they crossed cherry pie to a durban poison, kind of like a bx. It's a weak start but I'm hopeful.
> if you're looking for straight up durban phenos, cherry pie probably isn't what you want. cherry pie is an indica dom in most cases, and has a very classic balanced hybrid effect.
> 
> 
> ...


The real cherry pie takes a long time to finish.it is not indica dom,


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 3, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> I have ran a lot of the HP x's and agree that most of them will tend to stay short....few random leaners to the mothers, will end up stretching....so good luck!


My J1HP was probably the stretchiest plant I've grown. I was expecting something short, but nah, that thing had the lankiest branches ever with golf balls spaced farther apart than I would of liked. 

Unrelated to your quote, but I trimmed up the HAOGxSSDD today. damn is she frosty and sticky and stinky like earth fuel. I'm really glad that I decided to try revegging a plant, because I want to keep this around. I'll try to get some photos tomorrow. The scissor hash tastes real good.


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Oct 3, 2018)

SFnone said:


> put up some pics of your grows to show you're serious and i'll give you the contact info- sorry, but there are a lot of trolls out there- not sure if I should just tell anybody- there was one guy on here a while ago...


Sure thing my friend, I have a pics of some autos I grew. I also have a pics of a cannabiogen peyote purple I have its like 25 days in flower. I sent you pics in a pm


----------



## dabby duck (Oct 3, 2018)

Craigson said:


> There are a col Durban crosses out thrre.
> Mango Biche x Durban and Bubba Kush x Durban for sure.


Have any idea on how far back that may have been?



Munchiedatarse said:


> I don't wanna dump on your parade but you should know Cherry pie and sunset sherbet are very prone to stress hermie so you gotta pay extra close attention while growing.


No worries, in truth really looking to sample durban "ibl". 



The Pipe said:


> I think docs dank did a cherry pie s1 a few years back


Docs seems hard to source, I gave up looking for his moriarty after even asking doc himself.



Spondylo Grow said:


> Deadpan Head has a lot of Durban crosses. Hazeman has some. Tropical Seed Co has a couple.


Deadpan was new to me and quite a few cuts mated to the Durban, impressive. Tropicals durban/ciskei and hemcys durban x NL #1 are two that I might seek out. 
Dutch passions is indica leaning and cannabiogens ibl is a 90 day finisher, lots of choices maybe even Seeds of Africa, although I havent seen their durban ibl from resellers like their other stock, bummer.


----------



## thezephyr (Oct 3, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Wow, umm, I’d wager a pretty penny that 90% of what you’ve said isn’t true.


this is what I learned from other growers in the bay area, and from harborside in oakland. feel free to consider it another story, no skin off my nose. you were making some wild speculations, so I figured I'd let you know what people say about girl scout cookies where it originated. a lot of it was just bagseed and accidental crosses with well known bay area commercial cuts.


----------



## dabby duck (Oct 4, 2018)

thezephyr said:


> this is what I learned from other growers in the bay area, and from harborside in oakland. feel free to consider it another story, no skin off my nose. you were making some wild speculations, so I figured I'd let you know what people say about girl scout cookies where it originated. a lot of it was just bagseed and accidental crosses with well known bay area commercial cuts.


First off good luck with that cherry pie bx, this durban in gsc started with me asking about any durban that bodhi may have done and someone suggested gsc, which I made the claim that durban doesnt seem to be in gsc and others chimed in with way better points and yours too not to detract....
gsc has a good following, people like it, etc its not going away or anything, but talking lineage highlights the problems with what it is, a bunch of polyhybrids probably mostly selfed with some line breeding and wide open selections...nothing wrong with that either, justmakes things like chemotypes and dna analysis [ and not necessarily talking the galaxy or kannapedia, just raw dna snp aka snips analysis] that much more important for breeding or chucking or lineage measuring contests lol


----------



## thezephyr (Oct 4, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> First off good luck with that cherry pie bx,


 thanks man


dabby duck said:


> this durban in gsc started with me asking about any durban that bodhi may have done and someone suggested gsc, which I made the claim that durban doesnt seem to be in gsc and others chimed in with way better points and yours too not to detract....
> gsc has a good following, people like it, etc its not going away or anything, but talking lineage highlights the problems with what it is, a bunch of polyhybrids probably mostly selfed with some line breeding and wide open selections...nothing wrong with that either


this was my point exactly. gsc is potent and popular and it will be around for a long time, but gsc is a perfect example of a modern polyhybrid composed primarily of s1's, and all the associated drawbacks.
Personally I like to grow landraces and landrace hybrids.


dabby duck said:


> in truth really looking to sample durban "ibl".


I love a good landrace sativa. maybe the jungle spice would be a good alternative for an african sativa hybrid from bodhi. it's congo x 88g13hp.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 4, 2018)

thezephyr said:


> this is what I learned from other growers in the bay area, and from harborside in oakland. feel free to consider it another story, no skin off my nose. you were making some wild speculations, so I figured I'd let you know what people say about girl scout cookies where it originated. a lot of it was just bagseed and accidental crosses with well known bay area commercial cuts.


I wasn’t making wild speculations. I’m saying what I’ve heard from sources I trust. I don’t believe Cookie fam was even involved in creating GSC. It was another breeder who didn’t want it released and likes to stay out of the limelight.

Forum cut is most certainly not an attempted recreation. It was a bagseed pheno that got shared around the forums back when GSC was still hard to get.


----------



## Tstat (Oct 4, 2018)

SFnone said:


> i'll give you the contact info-


Maybe this would be a better idea than crossing stuff myself. I’ve been growing Bodhi for over a year now and been at this game since the 80s. What do you have to do to become a tester?


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Oct 4, 2018)

Woohoooooooooooooooooo!!!!! My order made it safely to glg!   I can't wait to try some precious bodhi gear!!!!! Huge thanks to glg and Dbj


----------



## JdDurango (Oct 4, 2018)

Ok, I think i've narrowed it down significantly and need your help making the final pick. I've decided on Chem Kesey....want that Chem91 and the 88 hashplant.

For the second plant, I'd like a Goji x Wookie cross. Help me pick between these two. I've seen awesome grows and pics of both on here. (I think I got the Soul Mate strictly because of @Crab Pot 's pics haha):

Black Raspberry (Goji Raz cut x Wookie 15)
or
Soul Mate (Pinesoul Goji B cut x Wookie 15)

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Chef420 (Oct 4, 2018)

JdDurango said:


> Ok, I think i've narrowed it down significantly and need your help making the final pick. I've decided on Chem Kesey....want that Chem91 and the 88 hashplant.
> 
> For the second plant, I'd like a Goji x Wookie cross. Help me pick between these two. I've seen awesome grows and pics of both on here. (I think I got the Soul Mate strictly because of @Crab Pot 's pics haha):
> 
> ...


Flip a coin. Seriously.


----------



## thezephyr (Oct 4, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I wasn’t making wild speculations. I’m saying what I’ve heard from sources I trust. I don’t believe Cookie fam was even involved in creating GSC. It was another breeder who didn’t want it released and likes to stay out of the limelight.
> 
> Forum cut is most certainly not an attempted recreation. It was a bagseed pheno that got shared around the forums back when GSC was still hard to get.


and what I heard is that girl scout cookies was never an intentional breeding project, but rather bag seed after bag seed being produced from a stressed commercial grow full of different bay area commercial cuts. The mutants that resulted had a distinctive high, and that's the origin of girl scout cookies. your right that the lineage isn't definite, it's their best guess based on which herms were closest to the seeded plants. cookies fam is a new marketing tool cooked up by berner after the fact. I guess you could say that no one created cookies, because it was unintentional.
if you actually take a minute to think about this, you'll realize that it makes a lot of sense. why would berner have been wasting time and money by doing a breeding project in a commercial grow? why would he have sold seeded buds from his precious breeding project? why does the strain have herm tendencies?
answer- none of it was purposeful.
you are right about the forum cut, I remembered that wrong. it was a bagseed from earlier in the genetic line, which is why I said it is essentially the same thing without the back crossing.
If you take a minute to think about this, you may realize that this lines up with what you were saying in the initial post, and that maybe we don't have much of a disagreement here at all.

now jayblaze, let's stop wasting everyone's time and get back to bodhi.


----------



## JdDurango (Oct 4, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> Flip a coin. Seriously.


yeah pretty much the same. Probably leaning to Black Raspberry and will roll with that.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Oct 4, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> What about sativa leaning or non-sleep/couchlock inducing strains?
> 
> *EDIT: *Another picture of the Dread Bread lady I showed earlier, with a phone charger for size reference. Bodhi was right about the buds being extremely dense, wow, we´ll see about the "otherworldly godlike high". Will the Mango Biche keep the Old Mother Ghani at bay?
> 
> It took its sweet 12 weeks after showing pistils (about 10 days after the flip), and could possibly have gone a week more (callyxes are still swelling up to "absorb" all of the pistils"). About 15% of the heads are red, with some already golden (fully ripe), most others cloudy, seems like a good moment to chop (I can´t help to think about mold, with that density).


@Philip-O Did you ever give a smoke report of the DB? I'm popping just a couple seeds of the DBxSSDD because I don't have a ton of room but I'm curious what the DB offers


----------



## jp68 (Oct 4, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> @Philip-O Did you ever give a smoke report of the DB? I'm popping just a couple seeds of the DBxSSDD because I don't have a ton of room but I'm curious what the DB offers


Have smoked the dread and it has a definite mango funk to it with a high that's motivating and long lasting to say the least. Beautiful nugs and i imagine crossed to the ssdd it will be fire


----------



## dabby duck (Oct 4, 2018)

thezephyr said:


> and what I heard is that girl scout cookies was never an intentional breeding project, but rather bag seed after bag seed being produced from a stressed commercial grow full of different bay area commercial cuts. The mutants that resulted had a distinctive high, and that's the origin of girl scout cookies. your right that the lineage isn't definite, it's their best guess based on which herms were closest to the seeded plants. cookies fam is a new marketing tool cooked up by berner after the fact. I guess you could say that no one created cookies, because it was unintentional.
> if you actually take a minute to think about this, you'll realize that it makes a lot of sense. why would berner have been wasting time and money by doing a breeding project in a commercial grow? why would he have sold seeded buds from his precious breeding project? why does the strain have herm tendencies?
> answer- none of it was purposeful.
> you are right about the forum cut, I remembered that wrong. it was a bagseed from earlier in the genetic line, which is why I said it is essentially the same thing without the back crossing.
> ...


Not to be rude, but I dont think it was a waste of time, specifically because this all had to do with me, asking for durban done by bodhi specifically. For those out there who like to read and hunt and search forums, it can pertinent info, I get that we dont want an argument fest but the data is important especially if peeps are looking for durban and someone chimes in with gsc.
You havent changed my mind that durb is in gsc in any form, I see statements almost verbatim from just about every other guess. I am just going off growing and smoking, not reviews or reading others guesses....
I just want the original point reiterated and not glossed over because ofthe semantical argument of gsc lineage, ya dig?
Know of any durb cuts that bodhi may have done besides the mango biche and pre98 bubba?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 4, 2018)

HAOGxSSDD Some frosty HAOGxSSDD innard nugs Some Appalachian Super Skunk done been curing bout 2 months now. Smells of stinky skunky weed (but not really RKS) and lemon musk. Tastes like lemons. Smokin this nug right now. Yum.


----------



## Rosinallday (Oct 4, 2018)

Ssdd x bbhp #2. Much bigger buds than #1 and smells alot like the 88g13hp dad. Super frosty & sticky I'm pretty stoked with this bud looks A grade. 
 
 
People were commenting on drying space this is the most efficient way I've seen, first time I'm drying this way.


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 4, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> @Philip-O Did you ever give a smoke report of the DB? I'm popping just a couple seeds of the DBxSSDD because I don't have a ton of room but I'm curious what the DB offers


Unfortunately, the smoke on that lady didn´t fulfill its promises... I didn´t write a report, but also cannot remember it being outstanding, other than the acrid smell made it to the taste (which I didn´t love). I now have another DB lady flowering, and it is by far the best looking plant among about 12-15 of various strains, in size, apparent yield, no signs of bud rot with high humidity and temps outdoor, and not fading early despite not being fed for weeks (I´m growing on ammended recycled soil). There is a lot of vigor in the Dread Bread, definitely worth pheno hunting (I plan to pop at once all the DB seeds I still have, to try and find one to keep, would even go as far to get a second pack to find a nice mother or male plant).


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 4, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> People were commenting on drying space this is the most efficient way I've seen, first time I'm drying this way.
> View attachment 4210528


 vertical from ceiling to floor ?


----------



## Rosinallday (Oct 4, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> vertical from ceiling to floor ?


There is a wire that runs accross the room with these(think it's nylon)strings spaced out and tied so they can slide. Make a hook when you harvest and wrap the string around the hook. The weight of the bud will do the work.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Oct 4, 2018)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Woohoooooooooooooooooo!!!!! My order made it safely to glg!   I can't wait to try some precious bodhi gear!!!!! Huge thanks to glg and Dbj


Did you order from the uk bro? I wanted to make a order with glg, but sub sent me 5 cheese quake from America few wks ago and every one arrived crushed,so naturally put off ordering from usa now.heartbroken I offered to pay for it to be re sent in Vail or tins but he give me a ressre why gh couldn't


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Oct 4, 2018)

Sour butter?


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Oct 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Did you order from the uk bro? I wanted to make a order with glg, but sub sent me 5 cheese quake from America few wks ago and every one arrived crushed,so naturally put off ordering from usa now.heartbroken I offered to pay for it to be re sent in Vail or tins but he give me a ressre why gh couldn't


Hello man I ordered from westcoast via snail mail. Glg is great and they seem to have an awesome rep here, but If you are in UK I would recommend attitude seedbank. I ordered from them multiple times to America and always get my stuff. plus they giving sweet fem freebies as promo right now for orders £40 and up and you can use code "strainspot" for 10% off . Also attitude is usually pretty good about replacing cracked beans, One of my freebies was smashed and they sent me 2x more as a replacement


----------



## zeeman (Oct 4, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Yes, I forgot about Twin Flame. I have not seen as much on it but I'm sure it's killer as well since it's Bodhi's cut of Goji in the cross. Ideally you'd want one of each pack!


It would be a blast to go through them all!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> There is a wire that runs accross the room with these(think it's nylon)strings spaced out and tied so they can slide. Make a hook when you harvest and wrap the string around the hook. The weight of the bud will do the work.
> View attachment 4210597


What a beautiful harvest. 
I always love seeing your pics


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Oct 5, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Cherry Queen finishing strong. More sativa than I figured. Smells great probably another week to 10 days.


Damn, you are killing it @Rosinallday! Great choice on strains too. Any favorites? I almost ordered the Cherry Queen, I too thought it would be more indica looking.

Can’t imagine the harvest of plants that large & you have a few. Very impressive.

Bet that drying room smells awesome. You running fans?

Good job!


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 5, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> There is a wire that runs accross the room with these(think it's nylon)strings spaced out and tied so they can slide. Make a hook when you harvest and wrap the string around the hook. The weight of the bud will do the work.


 i am a lummox & still go old school with hangers...


----------



## Rosinallday (Oct 5, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> Damn, you are killing it @Rosinallday! Great choice on strains too. Any favorites? I almost ordered the Cherry Queen, I too thought it would be more indica looking.
> 
> Can’t imagine the harvest of plants that large & you have a few. Very impressive.
> 
> ...


Thanks, smells great and I could probably use a second fan in there..good reminder. 
I was really impressed with dla 5 and Grandma's hp. Dla 5 finished about Sept. 25th and Grandma's hp a few days later. There isn't a lot of info on these as they are new releases but I'm really impressed. 
Irene og is pretty legendary I can see why. Nice dark green color just like the description, the way the buds stack up should be mold resistant. I think this would be a good cash crop.
I made some dla5 f2's for sharing that will be ready soon as well as some cool crosses I want to give away. Mac x dla5 could be something good. About another month..


----------



## Rosinallday (Oct 5, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> i am a lummox & still go old school with hangers...View attachment 4210860


that's a great system as well.


----------



## thenasty1 (Oct 5, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Sour butter?


i think its a ssdd pheno


----------



## doniawon (Oct 5, 2018)

88g13hp


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 5, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> @Philip-O Did you ever give a smoke report of the DB? I'm popping just a couple seeds of the DBxSSDD because I don't have a ton of room but I'm curious what the DB offers





Philip-O said:


> Unfortunately, the smoke on that lady didn´t fulfill its promises... I didn´t write a report, but also cannot remember it being outstanding, other than the acrid smell made it to the taste (which I didn´t love). I now have another DB lady flowering, and it is by far the best looking plant among about 12-15 of various strains, in size, apparent yield, no signs of bud rot with high humidity and temps outdoor, and not fading early despite not being fed for weeks (I´m growing on ammended recycled soil). There is a lot of vigor in the Dread Bread, definitely worth pheno hunting (I plan to pop at once all the DB seeds I still have, to try and find one to keep, would even go as far to get a second pack to find a nice mother or male plant).


Here is the DB girl I mentioned, growing on a 7 gallon bag (about 5-6 gallons of soil). Good branching without being topped, only had some LST early in veg, flipped 23 days ago.

The second picture is a lady that was born on the recycled soil, from a previous seeded crop. At that time I had a Goji OG male and female, and a Jabba´s stash male and female, so it can be any combination of those four. There is Snow Lotus in there for sure, and an unknown amount of Nepali OG and/or Bubba Kush.

These plants began indoors, were boxed and kept in a truck for 3 days as part of a house move, and are being flowered outdoors (12 hours of total sunlight, about 5-6 of direct light), on a mile high place, temps ranging between 68f to 82f, humidity around 45-70% (as high as 90% yesterday, after 2-3 days with massive thunderstorms, the one in the picture was yesterday).

A peyote purple I´m also growing is not really taking the treatment well, and the smaller branches have been drying (no mold,apparently). If I had to sacrifice a plant from this crop, it would be that one, so no big deal.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 5, 2018)

2 tiny little ASS up in their Solos. Everyone likes a little ASS. No one likes a smart ass! 

Vaping some SourButter Hash Plant. Very nice, similar to Secret Chief which was awesome. Very chilling!


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Oct 5, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> i think its a ssdd pheno


I just saw someone say it’s purple kush x bubba x sour d. Can anyone verify this? Thanks!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 5, 2018)

Lemon Lotus
 

Cheers


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Oct 5, 2018)

Was there something in this thread saying like OMG has a tendency to hermie ? Or am I trippin


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Oct 5, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> I was really impressed with dla 5 and Grandma's hp. Dla 5 finished about Sept. 25th and Grandma's hp a few days later. There isn't a lot of info on these as they are new releases but I'm really impressed.
> Irene og is pretty legendary I can see why. Nice dark green color just like the description, the way the buds stack up should be mold resistant. I think this would be a good cash crop.
> I made some dla5 f2's for sharing that will be ready soon as well as some cool crosses I want to give away. Mac x dla5 could be something good. About another month..


I drooled over your pic of the DLA5. I had just ordered the DLA4. I agonized over the DLA choices with limited info on the new releases these days. I miss that. Love to try them all but on deck for me is that DLA 4.

Thanks for sharing, good luck, you have some work ahead of you.


----------



## Nu-Be (Oct 6, 2018)

Good morning bodhi heads! I want to take a moment to highlight the kindness, generosity, and overall positive loving vibes on this thread.

Case in point, a new friend from in here just gave me these samples.



That's 4 phenos of Black Triangle
4 of ASS
A couple samples of Chem Kesey
And one each of SSDD
Cherry Sunshine
And Strawberry Lotus.

Holy moly, what a generous gift. No schwag here! There's a few grams in each sample, all given quite unexpectedly by a kind soul I just met because of this thread! You know who you are - thank you!!!

And so timely, too! The day before going to the 2018 Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta. Here are a couple shots from this morning:



The first sample we broke into was the Chem Kesey. This was our group after vaping the CK:



This Chem Kesey pheno you found is seriously incredible meds, grown and finished with a lot of care. Sticky, stinky, and packing a lot of oomph. We achieved liftoff about 2min after vaping. Not bedtime weed by any means.

I've been eyeing this one for awhile due to its perfect marriage of the best of two powerhouse lineages - the original chem, and the famous hashplant. Man oh man, she didn't disappoint! She was too much for some people. It might sound cheesy, but we had to call this guy cuz Chem Kesey packs so much heat.  lol



I don't get a lot of time on secure devices from which to post, but it's people like this newfound friend (and all the rest of ya's) that makes this thread my favorite weed place on the internet, bar none! Thanks for keeping this thread classy, gassy, and not too sassy.


----------



## SMT69 (Oct 6, 2018)

Save a seat for me Nube....
This always the best thread on riu

_sidenote_, any leakage on the upcoming drops....i been holding off...its been hard!

first rnd is underway, luv both these guys, i heard there is new packaging coming maybe?


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 6, 2018)

Any one run kailash? Snagged the last pack #theseedsource had in stock today at the canna convention in Maine.

They also hooked me up with some interesting freebies.

A 5 pack of Sweet Mints regs from #maxpowersgentics. The Sweeties x Sinmint Cookies.

Along with two 5 packs of their own seeds. (Abusive og x hp13) x Rogue Mango fems and Lemon Slush 2 x 87 Lime Pop regs.


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 6, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Any one run kailash? Snagged the last pack #theseedsource had in stock today at the canna convention in Maine.
> 
> They also hooked me up with some interesting freebies.
> 
> ...


Haven’t run them, but I also have a pack of sweet mints. Curious if they’re stable? Lots of cookie in the cross


----------



## elkamino (Oct 6, 2018)

Blueberry Hashplant


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 6, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Blueberry Hashplant
> View attachment 4211606


Damn...real nice. The smell living up to the name? I have a half pack to find a pheno in. How many did you pop to find it?


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 6, 2018)

SSDD still the best strain I ever ran. Family still asking about it. I got 1/2 pack left so might try to f2 them. It’s got it all smell taste yield and best pain killing buzz I’ve found. Get them while you can


----------



## doniawon (Oct 6, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Good morning bodhi heads! I want to take a moment to highlight the kindness, generosity, and overall positive loving vibes on this thread.
> 
> Case in point, a new friend from in here just gave me these samples.
> 
> ...


Nice sample packs!. Bodhi fans r the best!


----------



## Strudelheim (Oct 6, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> SSDD still the best strain I ever ran. Family still asking about it. I got 1/2 pack left so might try to f2 them. It’s got it all smell taste yield and best pain killing buzz I’ve found. Get them while you can


just curious, how many strains have you run? ;P


----------



## bobqp (Oct 6, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Good morning bodhi heads! I want to take a moment to highlight the kindness, generosity, and overall positive loving vibes on this thread.
> 
> Case in point, a new friend from in here just gave me these samples.
> 
> ...


If anyone on this thread deserves that gift its you matey. What goes around comes around. Nice to know there are more kind people on here .


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 6, 2018)

SSDD really needs to come next for me. Keep hearing way too many good things and it looks amazing. I have to explore the More Cowbell a bit more though. I can't believe how good it tasted. I had set the poor lady in the garage to be composted but she wouldn't die. This is her after a few months of reveg and bushed out big. Now 4 weeks past flip. This go around she is looking way better after some good top dressings and time. I even managed to give one branch some Goji OG lubbin.


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 7, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Blueberry Hashplant
> View attachment 4211606


Fire sir


----------



## hillbill (Oct 7, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> SSDD still the best strain I ever ran. Family still asking about it. I got 1/2 pack left so might try to f2 them. It’s got it all smell taste yield and best pain killing buzz I’ve found. Get them while you can


Get you another fresh pack or more 
of SSDD.


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 7, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> just curious, how many strains have you run? ;P


Been growing 10 years.. karma bohdi relentless bog dynasty all good breeders about 15 strains per year


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 7, 2018)

for what its worth, HAOGxSSDD has probably been the best strain i've grown so far. I'm still green but god damn is it good. i havent grown SSDD but I'd like to.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Oct 7, 2018)

Couple more shots of the Lucky Charms f2 we have going, right around a month old. Probably a little bit over now. All staying pretty unifrom, everything else we started is shooting up but these are just taking their time, all pretty similar growth Getting some nice fat leaves 


Roots are growing through the bottoms of the pots gonna do a repot sometime this week into 3 gallon bags and they should start taking off. 

Cant wait to see what we find in these


----------



## budLIFE60 (Oct 7, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> for what its worth, HAOGxSSDD has probably been the best strain i've grown so far. I'm still green but god damn is it good. i havent grown SSDD but I'd like to.


I would concur, SSDD is one of my all time favorites. Found a great keeper out of 5 seeds

Have some chem d x ssdd I've been sitting on for a bit... itching to pop them


----------



## Strudelheim (Oct 7, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Been growing 10 years.. karma bohdi relentless bog dynasty all good breeders about 15 strains per year


Thats impressive, I consider myself lucky, having found these bodhi threads after growing for only a year or two, and having SSDD be one of my first 10 strains. Throw up a pick of your fave keeper pheno?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 7, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> SSDD really needs to come next for me. Keep hearing way too many good things and it looks amazing. I have to explore the More Cowbell a bit more though. I can't believe how good it tasted. I had set the poor lady in the garage to be composted but she wouldn't die. This is her after a few months of reveg and bushed out big. Now 4 weeks past flip. This go around she is looking way better after some good top dressings and time. I even managed to give one branch some Goji OG lubbin. View attachment 4211705 View attachment 4211706


Ha ha ha! I almost composted my MC's after the first grow, too. Pitiful yield, and mediocre smoke.

Found a jar that had been stashed for 3 months, hoo daddy, it wasn't the same weed, lol! Amazing black hash taste, and knockout stone.

I did save a cut, grew her in coco this time, and in a bigger pot. She's about ready to chop, and huge and heavy for my little garden... hardly any smell, but sticky and icky... now I've just gotta wait for 3 months to buzz, lol!

But, SSDD is still my desert island weed!


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 7, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Ha ha ha! I almost composted my MC's after the first grow, too. Pitiful yield, and mediocre smoke.
> 
> Found a jar that had been stashed for 3 months, hoo daddy, it wasn't the same weed, lol! Amazing black hash taste, and knockout stone.
> 
> ...


what do you think is the biggest contributing factor for it taking so long for the more cowbell to be great ?


----------



## elkamino (Oct 7, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Damn...real nice. The smell living up to the name? I have a half pack to find a pheno in. How many did you pop to find it?


Yo Red! Smells are Definitely very berry funky goodness for a couple months after harvest, but it changes dramatically with time. I just opened up a bag that’s sat for 5 months and the sweetness is almost gone, morphed into a chemmy/fuelly rank and savory smell that reminds me of some Dank Zappa I grew a couple years back so must come from the HP dad. FWIW seems this terp profile matches the high better, which I find potent and disorienting and definitely better later in the day. 

Not sure but I think I popped 6, got 3 girls two of which were keeper-worthy. Pop a half pack and i bet you’ll find fire! 

Here’s the other solid BBHP, not a great pic but similar smells and yields to the keeper just less-dense spearlike buds stacked in a more totem pole shape.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 7, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> I just saw someone say it’s purple kush x bubba x sour d. Can anyone verify this? Thanks!


It's not an SSDD pheno. It's something like you stated above. Definitely sour D in there


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 7, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> what do you think is the biggest contributing factor for it taking so long for the more cowbell to be great ?


Mrs Foont probably switched labels, lol!

No, ha, it was a nice, slow, cold cure. It seems any pot I can hang on to for a while improves with age... too bad Mrs Foont won't fit in the fridge!


----------



## Jay7t5 (Oct 7, 2018)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Hello man I ordered from westcoast via snail mail. Glg is great and they seem to have an awesome rep here, but If you are in UK I would recommend attitude seedbank. I ordered from them multiple times to America and always get my stuff. plus they giving sweet fem freebies as promo right now for orders £40 and up and you can use code "strainspot" for 10% off . Also attitude is usually pretty good about replacing cracked beans, One of my freebies was smashed and they sent me 2x more as a replacement


Thanks for the info bro, sub sent me then as replacement's I didn't get them from attitude, I fancy the bodhi i promo b2gof I think it was but like I said I am put off ordering from USA, gutted about it man,sub wouldn't send them again neither even if i payed post ,not meant to be


----------



## elkamino (Oct 7, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> HAOGxSSDD has probably been the best strain i've grown so far.


Nice! What makes you say that?


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 7, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Thats impressive, I consider myself lucky, having found these bodhi threads after growing for only a year or two, and having SSDD be one of my first 10 strains. Throw up a pick of your fave keeper pheno?


I have no space for keepers . I’ll try to upload a pic or two if I can figure it out


----------



## doniawon (Oct 7, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Been growing 10 years.. karma bohdi relentless bog dynasty all good breeders about 15 strains per year


Well over 1000, and ssdd is still a fav!.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 7, 2018)

Does anybody S1 (self) their keepers? I'm thinking about doing this to a clone of a 'keeper' plant I have because I really don't have the space to keep a mother.


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 7, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Does anybody S1 (self) their keepers? I'm thinking about doing this to a clone of a 'keeper' plant I have because I really don't have the space to keep a mother.


I started cloning them some time ago. Usually keep 2 in case one doesn't make it. Actually I do the cloning on almost all I grow. If they aren't great or I get bored of the strain they just get flowered and turned into bubble. If I create seed I find a good male of the same strain but haven't messed with selfing.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 7, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> I started cloning them some time ago. Usually keep 2 in case one doesn't make it. Actually I do the cloning on almost all I grow. If they aren't great or I get bored of the strain they just get flowered and turned into bubble. If I create seed I find a good male of the same strain but haven't messed with selfing.


Yeah I know some people are weird about feminized seeds but personally I've only had one fem plant herm on me and that was my fault. It just makes sense if you have limited space. Plus you can always use them for breeding.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Oct 7, 2018)

Has anyone grown Mtn Temple and had one that refused to show frost multiple weeks into flower? I have one that is really odd, it continues to swell but no visible frosting


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 7, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Has anyone grown Mtn Temple and had one that refused to show frost multiple weeks into flower? I have one that is really odd, it continues to swell but no visible frosting


I'd say... let it be and wait, being a sativa leaning cross you might find some phenos that take their sweet time. Other than that, in my experience frost doesn´t automatically means quality or potency (which is why for example I don´t sweat much at the Peyote Purple struggling in my current grow).


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 7, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Nice! What makes you say that?


Well it has lots of flavor, a great high, bag appeal, and was pretty easy to grow. Flavor is really nice, high is really strong. But it was just jarred like a week ago. I guess I will have to wait a few months to really see. just my amateur opinion. I like it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 7, 2018)

Sunshine Daydream.


Forgot to add, that's the first time it darkened up like that and I've been running it since early 2015. I let the temps get down to about 63.
My "shortie" cut didn't develop those deep purples. Just my taller "Strawberry Nesquik" cut.

I nickname all my keepers because when labeling, numbers are too impersonal. I get emotionally attached to my plants, lol


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 7, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Yo Red! Smells are Definitely very berry funky goodness for a couple months after harvest, but it changes dramatically with time. I just opened up a bag that’s sat for 5 months and the sweetness is almost gone, morphed into a chemmy/fuelly rank and savory smell that reminds me of some Dank Zappa I grew a couple years back so must come from the HP dad. FWIW seems this terp profile matches the high better, which I find potent and disorienting and definitely better later in the day.
> 
> Not sure but I think I popped 6, got 3 girls two of which were keeper-worthy. Pop a half pack and i bet you’ll find fire!
> 
> ...


My kinda structure. Those look great.


----------



## Forte (Oct 7, 2018)

Dream Lotus - Day 38


----------



## bobqp (Oct 8, 2018)

Forte said:


> Dream Lotus - Day 38


Looking grear


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 8, 2018)

Who's the best seller(bank) of bodhi gear?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 8, 2018)

Wow is it possible this entire thread has nothing negative and no one arguing??? this is my first time to this thread heard about it from a friend! And after the last 6 pages I can't find a single negative comment! How is this possible lol have I died and gone to heaven or what!


----------



## big cfeezzie (Oct 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Who's the best seller(bank) of bodhi gear?


I really don't know,but glg seems to have a huge selection of bohdi gear.


----------



## bobqp (Oct 8, 2018)

Small joystick pollinated by uplift seeds should be ready to plant in 4 weeks.


----------



## JeffSessions (Oct 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Who's the best seller(bank) of bodhi gear?


Try reading some of the thread lazy mofo.



Greenthumbs256 said:


> Wow is it possible this entire thread has nothing negative and no one arguing??? this is my first time to this thread heard about it from a friend! And after the last 6 pages I can't find a single negative comment! How is this possible lol have I died and gone to heaven or what!


Above reply posted just for you. 

Gotta throw in a good word for Dread Bread. I find it to be a seriously Bodhifying smoke, more so than SSDD, even. Plants range from strong omg to strong mango biche with the latter taking forever. 9 wk plants with OMG frame and combined chemotype is bomb.

Afghan Sativa / OMG testers coming down at 8.5-9.5 weeks. Hope they call this one As if OMG. Only had 3 girls and they all look amazing, especially the low yielder. Hashy fan leaves, the whole package other than yield, but she didn't get prime care, so that is likely on me. Surprisingly, the 'little one' (at flip) that didn't get topped looks like at least 50g from a 1 gallon airpot. Stole a lot of her sisters light.

If you're gonna plant more seeds, make sure you have more room.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Wow is it possible this entire thread has nothing negative and no one arguing??? this is my first time to this thread heard about it from a friend! And after the last 6 pages I can't find a single negative comment! How is this possible lol have I died and gone to heaven or what!


Negative lives at the Greenpoint thread, just two doors down on the right.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 8, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Negative lives at the Greenpoint thread, just two doors down on the right.


Oh I know lol unfortunately! I think I'm gunna hang out here a Lil as a safe haven!


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Who's the best seller(bank) of bodhi gear?


the one that has the greatest selection, good deals that draw you in to add to your collection, & great customer service. i try to wear the shirts that are another bonus as much as i can.


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 8, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Well over 1000, and ssdd is still a fav!.


how many from bodhi?


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 8, 2018)

JeffSessions said:


> If you're gonna plant more seeds, make sure you have more room.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sunshine Daydream.
> View attachment 4212096
> 
> Forgot to add, that's the first time it darkened up like that and I've been running it since early 2015. I let the temps get down to about 63.
> ...


Wow @Tangerine_ I've grown out a lot of SSDDs, in all kinds of temps 50-95°, and never had one darken up like that, she is gorgeous!

Love the Strawberry Nesquik name. I have something similar, but never could put a finger on it, til now, lol!


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Oct 8, 2018)

Grow space, for backyard growers it is limited. I like to maximize my garden space by staggering my plantings. Basically from the spring solstice on I pop seeds every few weeks hoping to spread it out. Fun to play with, I miss it when there are no plants to visit.

I am experimenting with photo period. These were sprouted Aug 16 so basically about 7 weeks. I have been keeping them in veg by moving them under LED lights in the evening to extend the day so they have been on a 18 x 6 sun/LED schedule.

Now that I have harvested my spring plantings & finally have some room these are being promoted into the garden to flower. The days here are now 11 hours 36 mins of daylight & getting shorter. They should sext right away, should see the stretch soon. I expect them to finish mid-Dec. Cooler night temps can make for interesting colors. 

1st pic is More Cowbell f1’s. 2nd pic is more of my f3 SSDD x BBHP x Gogis, I am liking this cross a lot. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 8, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Wow @Tangerine_ I've grown out a lot of SSDDs, in all kinds of temps 50-95°, and never had one darken up like that, she is gorgeous!
> 
> Love the Strawberry Nesquik name. I have something similar, but never could put a finger on it, til now, lol!


Thank you. It was only that one time and it hasn't happened since. Temps may have dropped a little lower than 60 during the night. The time stamps on the other pics are dated as March. I probably shut the heat down at night sooner than I should have but nothing seemed to suffer other than those deep colors popping out. 

SSDD is one I will always keep around. I've grown a few others that seem to change with each round but the SSDD stays consistent every time. 
And the pain relief and high it offers are unmatched. I haven't found anything that even comes close. 
Most of you have already heard me sing its praise but I really do love her.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 8, 2018)

Anyone have cluster funk going? I'm very interested in that one. Any info would be appreciated.. i picked it up a while back.. happy growing


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 8, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Does anybody S1 (self) their keepers? I'm thinking about doing this to a clone of a 'keeper' plant I have because I really don't have the space to keep a mother.


I think it's a great idea


----------



## Strudelheim (Oct 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Wow is it possible this entire thread has nothing negative and no one arguing??? this is my first time to this thread heard about it from a friend! And after the last 6 pages I can't find a single negative comment! How is this possible lol have I died and gone to heaven or what!


I said something slightly snarky (in defense of the thread) 10 or so pages back. I immediately regretted it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm chopping down Cherry Sunshine today. I have two and one has very pronounced cherry terps. The other is slightly cherryish with something else I cant quite put my finger on yet. 

I'm hesitant to post pics though. One foxtailed from heat stress and possibly an accidental large dose of MammothP during wk 7. Both will get a second run with more attention. 

That MammothP does work, but I've found you need to stop using it around wk 5 or 6 on 9-10wk strains. I could be totally wrong but this has been my observations with it in soil.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Oct 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm chopping down Cherry Sunshine today. I have two and one has very pronounced cherry terps. The other is slightly cherryish with something else I cant quite put my finger on yet.
> 
> I'm hesitant to post pics though. One foxtailed from heat stress and possibly an accidental large dose of MammothP during wk 7. Both will get a second run with more attention.
> 
> That MammothP does work, but I've found you need to stop using it around wk 5 or 6 on 9-10wk strains. I could be totally wrong but this has been my observations with it in soil.


Post pics anyway. It's useful for everyone to see other's mistakes. I'll be showing my grows, warts and all. Not everyone can produce a perfect flower every time. 

And given your past work, I'm sure they'll still look consumable! (and if they're that bad, can always go in the hash bin)


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 8, 2018)

Goji OG neighborhood watch


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm chopping down Cherry Sunshine today. I have two and one has very pronounced cherry terps. The other is slightly cherryish with something else I cant quite put my finger on yet.
> 
> I'm hesitant to post pics though. One foxtailed from heat stress and possibly an accidental large dose of MammothP during wk 7. Both will get a second run with more attention.
> 
> That MammothP does work, but I've found you need to stop using it around wk 5 or 6 on 9-10wk strains. I could be totally wrong but this has been my observations with it in soil.


Post pics just let people know mistakes were made. Any grower worth their salt should be able to understand and see through that and any grower that talks shit about it isn't worth anyone's time.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 8, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Post pics just let people know mistakes were made. Any grower worth their salt should be able to understand and see through that and any grower that talks shit about it isn't worth anyone's time.


Thank you, I agree 100%

Its not so much the mistakes made. I'm not concerned with that. I just don't think my pics will be a fair representation. Its really only a single plant that foxtailed. The other one just slightly.

If I do post them I'm going to include last yrs pics when I grew the first half of the pack for comparison. Or at least include the link to my original review.



you guys are great. I love this thread


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Oct 8, 2018)

What temp do you guys recommend vaping at?


----------



## Nu-Be (Oct 8, 2018)

bodhi's *Chem Kesey* Evaluation & Smoke Report

Chem Kesey is Chem 91 (Skunk VA) x 88g13hp.
 ​*Grow Environment*

I didn't grow this, but my buddy gave me a few details when he shared it with me. Ebb & flow running in a perpetual room under HLG Quantum Board LED lighting.​
*Notes & Flowering Time*

Keeper found in one pack of bodhi seeds. Cloned and typically harvested at day 68-70 of flowering. Could be taken at 63, but better with the extra week.​
*Density & Bag Appeal*

*8/10 Density & bag appeal* are on point, as you can see from the 3.5g nug above. It's clear the grower has a pro drying process. The buds are sticky but not wet. A couple of days after opening the ziplock samplers the first time, they've reached the perfect consistency for my taste.

Very good trim job. The frost is obvious. It's a little amber; looks like she went long, but the buds from this Goldilocks weed are not overly dense. She's just right.

This stuff destroys grinders, hinting at what's to come for me. (Samples equaling about 9 grams were compared.)​
*Aroma Level & Description*

*8/10* *Smell *is pretty loud, an herb & flower garden combined with sweet citrus, with a back end of sea breeze and swamp gas. Has an undercurrent of pro greenhouse hydro smell. Clearly not moldy or anything close, but kinda smells like a high-humidity environment. I wouldn't call it fuel, but it smells flammable, again like a swamp. (I sealed the nugs in a jar, then alternated sniffing a jar of organic whole coffee beans, then the jar of Chem Kesey.)​

*Taster Ratings & Smoke Report *

*7/10* *Taste* is again very familiar, and pretty strong. First vape hit was delicious perfume & kinda chem dryer sheets, but more perfumed than anything else. Almost like a men's cologne. 2nd hit is more of the same, but then a citrus top note appears with dirt / earth beneath. Definitely chem...that dryer sheet flavor is vaguely like bandaids smell. Not really strong, but there's something to it.

Just like the smell, the flavor really has an undercurrent of how a pro greenhouse smells. Left a peppery, gassy, and sorta sweet mildew flavor in the mouth. That sounds gross but it's not. Bowl had a savory, stinky, almost salty hash smell when cleaned out. (@Thor’s hammer I vaped @ 388F from Flowermate V5.0 Pro convection handheld vaporizer. 392 is where the compounds in cannabis start to become carcinogenic, or so I've read, so a few degrees below that seems good to me.)

*9.5/10* *Effects & potency* are really spectacular. I never thought I'd say this, but I deducted half a point because it's too potent for some people. (Actually had one lady complain about it from a few vape hits LOL.) The effects aren't a creeper, because you notice the warmth in your face & head immediately, but do come on gradually over the first 30min. Then it's a thrill ride for the next 30. Body feels electric like I drank a couple shots of espresso, but I'm disoriented, glued to the chair. I felt like Bobcat Goldthwait.






I thought my mind was pretty unaffected, then I realized I was holding my breath the last 30sec for no reason. LOL (This happened repeatedly.)

After the first hour of balls to the wall thrills, she chills out to merely very baked during the last hour or so, for a total duration of about 2hrs. (3 vape hits + 1 to cool down the chamber after it was off.)​
*Medicinal Value
*
No pain relief at all, just ripped to the gills.​
*Overall Impression?*

I thought I'd wait before posting this, give it some thought, let the Chem Kesey sink in while also sampling the other varieties in my care package. I didn't need to.

Chem Kesey is intense weed, up front and in your face from the word Go, but what would you expect from a strain named in honor of the legendary countercultural author, psychedelic guru, and weed activist? (Not to mention her epic pedigree.)

Her unique bouquet smells and tastes like dead tour. We got a lot of weed like this in Oregon in the early/mid 90s, and on dead tour during the same period. Never knew what it was, just "kind bud" or "snow bud." I wasn't heavily connected like some.

Everything about it is strong. Smell. Flavor. Potency. Effects. Who knows if it would test high, but who fucking cares when it gets you this baked? I'd love to give her a shot in an organic soil environment. Not for novice smokers.​
*Keeper?*

Yes, absolutely. No hesitation. If this isn't a keeper, I don't know what is.​


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 8, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> bodhi's *Chem Kesey* Evaluation & Smoke Report
> 
> Chem Kesey is Chem 91 (Skunk VA) x 88g13hp.
> View attachment 4212489 ​*Grow Environment*
> ...


Your smoke reports kick ass bro


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 8, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> What temp do you guys recommend vaping at?


Depends on what type of effects you want, and if you want flavor or strong fast effects. Because terpenes will vaporize at different temperatures, you can customize the effect to some degree by varying the temperature. 

For a more up, daytime type of effect, or the best flavor, go for lower temperatures. ~350F - 375F. 

For a more sedating effect, or an effect closer to combusting, go for higher temps in the 400F+ range. 

A lot of people, myself included, like to start at lower temperatures and gradually increase the temperature until the product is done (you can tell because you start getting a burnt popcorn kind of taste). I usually go from 375 - 415F give or take. I encourage you to experiment a bit, varying temperature is one of the great benefits of vaping.


----------



## Tstat (Oct 8, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Your smoke reports kick ass bro


Those of you who do the testing, how do you decide what to test? I mean there are SO many crosses to choose from! Yea, I got an email today


----------



## SFnone (Oct 8, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Those of you who do the testing, how do you decide what to test? I mean there are SO many crosses to choose from! Yea, I got an email today


well they are testers, so it really is hard to know what will do what- i say just go with your gut


----------



## SFnone (Oct 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sunshine Daydream.
> View attachment 4212096
> 
> Forgot to add, that's the first time it darkened up like that and I've been running it since early 2015. I let the temps get down to about 63.
> ...


man, @Tangerine_, you always have such impressive photos... I can totally get not wanting to put up a pic that doesn't show the plant's full potential- especially when you know you can bring out the fire- makes me shy about putting up any half-ass pics... (I also name my plants... got a Velma and Daphne I just don't want to cut...)


----------



## Tstat (Oct 8, 2018)

SFnone said:


> what- i say just go with your gut


Yea, I’ll have to research a bit and narrow things down, lol. Thank you @SFnone !


----------



## SFnone (Oct 8, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> bodhi's *Chem Kesey* Evaluation & Smoke Report
> 
> Chem Kesey is Chem 91 (Skunk VA) x 88g13hp.
> View attachment 4212489 ​*Grow Environment*
> ...


great review- you sold me... I gotta write up some tester reviews one of these days, but not now- i'm so freakin high right now... hard to read the words on the screen....


----------



## budLIFE60 (Oct 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That MammothP does work, but I've found you need to stop using it around wk 5 or 6 on 9-10wk strains. I could be totally wrong but this has been my observations with it in soil.


What makes you say that? 

Just wanted to follow up on this a bit. We add MammothP two times a week and every ten days with an inoculating flush in coco, so might not apply but curious anyway! 

Seems to work good though. Smells awful


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 8, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Those of you who do the testing, how do you decide what to test? I mean there are SO many crosses to choose from! Yea, I got an email today


By choosing strains that intrigued me. I'm really interested in landraces, so the OMGxdragonsblood and mango biche x Iraqi were pretty clear standouts on the list. I said i'd be interested in any of like, 10, and those were the two I got. They're doing pretty well. Going long but looking good.


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 8, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> What temp do you guys recommend vaping at?


Whatever 5.85 on my volcano is?


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 8, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> What temp do you guys recommend vaping at?


On the Crafty, it's around 335 -350....on the volcano somewhere around 7. Doubt that helps much


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 8, 2018)

SFnone said:


> man, @Tangerine_, you always have such impressive photos... I can totally get not wanting to put up a pic that doesn't show the plant's full potential- especially when you know you can bring out the fire- makes me shy about putting up any half-ass pics... (I also name my plants... got a Velma and Daphne I just don't want to cut...)


Oh that's so nice to hear. Don't be shy about posting pics especially in this thread. And Ive seen your plants. They're anything but half ass. You've got skillz.
Who might Daphne and Velma's folks be? I'm really curious now, haha.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sunshine Daydream.
> View attachment 4212096
> 
> Forgot to add, that's the first time it darkened up like that and I've been running it since early 2015. I let the temps get down to about 63.
> ...


That's one hell of a plant right there! Kudos. One of the best looking ssdd I've seen so far.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Wow is it possible this entire thread has nothing negative and no one arguing??? this is my first time to this thread heard about it from a friend! And after the last 6 pages I can't find a single negative comment! How is this possible lol have I died and gone to heaven or what!


We keep it pretty chill over in the chucker's paradise and if you're in the thread at the right time you get a chance to get some of the best freebies around! 

But this thread is always chill AF most definitely


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 8, 2018)

budLIFE60 said:


> What makes you say that?
> 
> Just wanted to follow up on this a bit. We add MammothP two times a week and every ten days with an inoculating flush in coco, so might not apply but curious anyway!
> 
> Seems to work good though. Smells awful


Yeah, it does smell awful, lol.
I stopped using it after wk 6 when I saw the difference in plants that received and the ones that didn't.

And I only felt it necessary to use it once a wk at 1mg per gal. Just my opinion but in a living soil with a good food source that bacteria shouldn't need to be added more than that.

I've never used it in coco or hydro but those type of mediums might require more inoculations. I've read posts from others that used it that saw no difference. I "think" they grew in coco and used dry nutes though.

Wish I could give you a more definitive answer. I do have a couple of good studies saved on my laptop. I've only cursed over the material but they're full of good data. If you'd like I can post them for ya when I get I home.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 8, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> bodhi's *Chem Kesey* Evaluation & Smoke Report
> 
> Chem Kesey is Chem 91 (Skunk VA) x 88g13hp.
> View attachment 4212489 ​*Grow Environment*
> ...


Your reviews consistently blow me away Nu-Be. They're well detailed, complete, informative and entertaining. That Bobcat Goldthwait bit cracked me up. lol.
Thank you for all the time and effort you've put forth and shared here.


----------



## Rosinallday (Oct 8, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> Grow space, for backyard growers it is limited. I like to maximize my garden space by staggering my plantings. Basically from the spring solstice on I pop seeds every few weeks hoping to spread it out. Fun to play with, I miss it when there are no plants to visit.
> 
> I am experimenting with photo period. These were sprouted Aug 16 so basically about 7 weeks. I have been keeping them in veg by moving them under LED lights in the evening to extend the day so they have been on a 18 x 6 sun/LED schedule.
> 
> ...


those plants look really happy. very clever idea keep us posted.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 9, 2018)

First batch of seedlings for the O.D season Dream Lotus,White Lotus,Strawberry Lotus,Dragons Fruit,Uplift,Triple Goddess,Space Cake and Starflight Guava. Going to start some Dream Lotus F2's and Sky Lotus x Silver Lotus seeds I made last year in another couple of weeks.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Oct 9, 2018)

Would someone be willing to PM me Bodhi's tester contact info?


----------



## Tstat (Oct 9, 2018)

Figured I'd post some shots from indoors this morning...

Apollo 11, looking nice a few weeks into flowering. I'm really excited for this one. It was a personal favorite several years ago:





Goji, doing her "lets take over" thing:





And some Space Monkey, starting to stink up the place:





Peace.


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 9, 2018)

Anyone on here run the Kandahar Afghani from the Nierika Trust line? Anyone smoked any or know where Bodhi got the beans from?

Having trouble finding any info on the collection. I'm planning to open pollinate them and will hand out free seeds.

- edit - just found on insta from strayfox that he got them from vision creator. not much on vision creator seeds out of canada.


----------



## lukio (Oct 9, 2018)

Space Monkey getting flipped this week. cannot wait to get it back in my jars, i miss the spicy lavender gas, yes i do. oh and the passing out and dribbling


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Oct 9, 2018)

st0wandgrow said:


> Not Bodhi related, but I've gotta share...
> 
> I dropped off some medibles that I made to a patient of mine a while back. Get a text from him the next day that they were left out, and his chihuahua got in to them. I asked him if his pooch was messed up at all and he texted me these pics...
> 
> ...


Blast from the past, this post had my sides hurting. Thanks for this.


----------



## THT (Oct 9, 2018)

White lotus is pretty nice so far with somewhat chocolatey Terps


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 9, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Blast from the past, this post had my sides hurting. Thanks for this.


Thanks for bringing that back from however long ago it was posted. Im dying from laughing so hard.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Oct 9, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Blast from the past, this post had my sides hurting. Thanks for this.


Lol punished!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah, it does smell awful, lol.
> I stopped using it after wk 6 when I saw the difference in plants that received and the ones that didn't.
> 
> And I only felt it necessary to use it once a wk at 1mg per gal. Just my opinion but in a living soil with a good food source that bacteria shouldn't need to be added more than that.
> ...


Got a shit load of mammoth for free, so still use it. 
But I can say for certain I've noticed zero benni-fits..ahhh bad joke .

Still swear by the recharge! Don't think I'll ever bump that stuff.
(Cocoloco/floranova)


----------



## budLIFE60 (Oct 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah, it does smell awful, lol.
> I stopped using it after wk 6 when I saw the difference in plants that received and the ones that didn't.
> 
> And I only felt it necessary to use it once a wk at 1mg per gal. Just my opinion but in a living soil with a good food source that bacteria shouldn't need to be added more than that.
> ...


Hey thanks for the good info. Will have to try it out myself. Will do a side by side in coco stopping at week 5-6ish on one side and continuing through on the other. Will be interested to see if I notice any difference 

I would agree you really only need to use it as minimal as possible. I saw a comment from one of the peps at Mammoth and they said less is more with the stuff. 
And with how pricey the bottles can be anyway to save on it is a plus. 

If it's no trouble for you I would be interested to have a look at those! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 9, 2018)

budLIFE60 said:


> Hey thanks for the good info. Will have to try it out myself. Will do a side by side in coco stopping at week 5-6ish on one side and continuing through on the other. Will be interested to see if I notice any difference
> 
> I would agree you really only need to use it as minimal as possible. I saw a comment from one of the peps at Mammoth and they said less is more with the stuff.
> And with how pricey the bottles can be anyway to save on it is a plus.
> ...


No trouble at all.
I haven't had a chance to really go over all of it but it looks to have some great data.
https://peerj.com/articles/2121/


----------



## SFnone (Oct 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh that's so nice to hear. Don't be shy about posting pics especially in this thread. And Ive seen your plants. They're anything but half ass. You've got skillz.
> Who might Daphne and Velma's folks be? I'm really curious now, haha.


that's kind of you to say... I've been growing for a while, but am constantly blown away by the photos people put up- just makes me see that there is always more to be learned, as well as the seemingly endless potential of these wonderful plants- Velma and Daphne are both from my current Pinesol x Orgasmatron testers- one is shorter and stockier, with a slightly yellowy color, and the other is taller and thinner, with red hairs and purple tints in the buds and leaf tips...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 9, 2018)

Soar Sativa Spears


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 9, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4213037 Soar Sativa Spears


Beautiful sativa girl! How long did she run?


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 9, 2018)

lukio said:


> Space Monkey getting flipped this week. cannot wait to get it back in my jars, i miss the spicy lavender gas, yes i do. oh and the passing out and dribbling
> View attachment 4212867


That's a really cool picture, looks like a tree!


----------



## lukio (Oct 10, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> That's a really cool picture, looks like a tree!


thanks bro! shes a lovely plant


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 10, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Beautiful sativa girl! How long did she run?


Thank you! I believe just a little bit over 11 weeks? I’ll have to look back and check. Her more indica structure leaning sister went just as long. That one smells like canned peas, this one smells like lemon lime. I like it!


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 10, 2018)

Blueberry hash plant @ 4 weeks with f2 beans forming....1 of 4 females pollinated... this one smells like blueberries...


----------



## lukio (Oct 10, 2018)

im not sure if these bodhi interviews have been posted here, but they're really good so i thought id make sure! Ive listened to them both twice  its hours of awesome.

https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-9-bodhi-of-bodhi-seeds-nierika-supernatural-selections

https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/bodhi-seeds

check em out!


----------



## SMT69 (Oct 10, 2018)

^Those are great. There’s a vid of one of them that’s entertaining as hell, or maybe this one is diff? one dude looks super baked lol

I believe smokin sum dank is mandatory to watch/listen to these haha

Would be nice for new updated one Bodhi


----------



## lukio (Oct 10, 2018)

SMT69 said:


> ^Those are great. There’s a vid of one of them that’s entertaining as hell, or maybe this one is diff? one dude looks super baked lol
> 
> Would be nice for new updated one Bodhi


sweet! thats a different one. its not what i need at 10 to 1 in the morn but ive stuck it on anyways! cheers.

i think Heavy Daze is the interviewer on the ones ive posted, he's ace. some great interviews on the PotCast with other breeders too - DJ short, Mr Soul and Skunk VA among others


----------



## Banana444 (Oct 10, 2018)

Alright im sold, never buying anything but american genetics because anything else is a waste of time. This was a freebie, barefootDoc week 6 and already massive frost, this pic does not do it justice. I need one of those macro cameras, is there an app?


----------



## JHashmore (Oct 11, 2018)

That barefoot doctor is looking bad ass. You’re lucky to have some of those beans, sounds like good medicine for sure.

The Potcast is an awesome podcast. His interviews are quality and he askes a ton of great questions. Lots of organic growing tips and good breeders. I’ve listened to a bunch of episodes multiple times, the Bodhi interviews are choice.


----------



## JHashmore (Oct 11, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> Anyone on here run the Kandahar Afghani from the Nierika Trust line? Anyone smoked any or know where Bodhi got the beans from?
> 
> Having trouble finding any info on the collection. I'm planning to open pollinate them and will hand out free seeds.
> 
> - edit - just found on insta from strayfox that he got them from vision creator. not much on vision creator seeds out of canada.


That’s dope about doing an open pollination and getting the genetics out there. If I can ever get my hands on any nierika I’ll be doing the same for sure.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 11, 2018)

JHashmore said:


> That barefoot doctor is looking bad ass. You’re lucky to have some of those beans, sounds like good medicine for sure.
> 
> The Potcast is an awesome podcast. His interviews are quality and he askes a ton of great questions. Lots of organic growing tips and good breeders. I’ve listened to a bunch of episodes multiple times, the Bodhi interviews are choice.


Potcast is amazing. The guy who runs it is a great interviewer. He clearly preps a ton before every interview, he really knows his stuff, and he doesn’t dominate the conversation like some others can do.


----------



## zeeman (Oct 11, 2018)

I’m happy to hear that I’m not the only one listening to PotCasts multiple times.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 11, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Potcast is amazing. The guy who runs it is a great interviewer. He clearly preps a ton before every interview, he really knows his stuff, and he doesn’t dominate the conversation like some others can do.


And he's an Aussie lol. 
He's actually a really good dude,very open and helpful and grows some straight fire.


----------



## JeffSessions (Oct 11, 2018)

In the potcast interview, does anyone remember Bodhi mentioning his Afghan Sativa strain? I thought I did, but when I went back and re-relistened, I couldn't find it, although I wasn't solely focused on listening.

While interviews are the subject, back to Panama Red, there is a good interview with Kagyu (formerly of Coastal) where he talks about the Panama Red a bit. Kagyu gives B-man a shout out too, thread police.

Any word on the new drop @Bad Dawg ? Really excited about a few things on the last tester list and wondering if we'll see them now or not until next year.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 11, 2018)

Lemon Lotus 
 

Cheers


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 11, 2018)

JeffSessions said:


> In the potcast interview, does anyone remember Bodhi mentioning his Afghan Sativa strain? I thought I did, but when I went back and re-relistened, I couldn't find it, although I wasn't solely focused on listening.
> 
> While interviews are the subject, back to Panama Red, there is a good interview with Kagyu (formerly of Coastal) where he talks about the Panama Red a bit. Kagyu gives B-man a shout out too, thread police.
> 
> Any word on the new drop @Bad Dawg ? Really excited about a few things on the last tester list and wondering if we'll see them now or not until next year.


I think the Afghan Sativa is the Kush 4 that is I’d the dla stuff if I remember correctly


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 11, 2018)

Bodhi's interviews are great but last night I listened to some of the Pot Cast with DJ Short and he said something that really made sense. He said that nowadays a lot of people are labeling 'keepers' before they even try the smoked product because they like the growth structure, colors, etc. and this is a big mistake. The performance (effects) should be what determines keeper status. Just food for thought.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 11, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Post pics just let people know mistakes were made. Any grower worth their salt should be able to understand and see through that and any grower that talks shit about it isn't worth anyone's time.


One of the most true things I have heard here in a good bit. Everyone screws up sometimes and in my experiance makes you a better grower and you can help out the good folks at Riu from making the same mistake you did by posting. Post your F ups lol.. respect to those that will admit mistakes and take criticism from others.. I had to figure lots out on my own but people here have helped me by posting things like this. happy growing

Think my closing date on the new house is mid November so keep an eye out for me posting all my mistakes lol


----------



## elephantSea (Oct 11, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Bodhi's interviews are great but last night I listened to some of the Pot Cast with DJ Short and he said something that really made sense. He said that nowadays a lot of people are labeling 'keepers' before they even try the smoked product because they like the growth structure, colors, etc. and this is a big mistake. The performance (effects) should be what determines keeper status. Just food for thought.


It's always the worst feeling when you had previously gotten rid of the pheno you prefer smoking to the pheno you kept because of presentation. I think I'm still learning this lesson, lol.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 11, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> It's always the worst feeling when you had previously gotten rid of the pheno you prefer smoking to the pheno you kept because of presentation. I think I'm still learning this lesson, lol.


You and me both brother


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 11, 2018)

Chop time (61 days from flip) for this pirate sweat x 88g13hp. Very easy plant to grow, didn't care what I feed her. Hot temps made her stretch more than I wanted to but the nugs are nice frosty and dense 
Smells like durian fruit which I've been unfortunate enough to try once. Putrid onions, body odor, there's almost a brie cheese like funk at the back end. Really interesting smells, nothing sweet about her.


----------



## Rosinallday (Oct 11, 2018)

Kinky Temple got really big. As close to a pure Temple pheno from what I can smell. The buds look nothing like c99 and the smell is all melon/ssh. Both these stayed green when most other plants turned purple..
 
Wookie Hp finishing up. Great lavender grapefruit terps.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 11, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Chop time (61 days from flip) for this pirate sweat x 88g13hp. Very easy plant to grow, didn't care what I feed her. Hot temps made her stretch more than I wanted to but the nugs are nice frosty and denseView attachment 4213988 View attachment 4213989
> Smells like durian fruit which I've been unfortunate enough to try once. Putrid onions, body odor, there's almost a brie cheese like funk at the back end. Really interesting smells, nothing sweet about her.


To my personal eye, that looks FINISHED finished to me at 61, which is awesome. super pretty plant as well. I'm excited to read your smoke report! also sounds like the smells live up to the name lol


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 11, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> To my personal eye, that looks FINISHED finished to me at 61, which is awesome. super pretty plant as well. I'm excited to read your smoke report! also sounds like the smells live up to the name lol


Thanks mang. Yeah very early finisher which I've noticed with the hashplant crosses, I had a Jamaican hashplant done at 56 days last round. I'm hoping the taste is a bit different than the smell for obvious reasons lol


----------



## elkamino (Oct 11, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Chop time (61 days from flip) for this pirate sweat x 88g13hp. Very easy plant to grow, didn't care what I feed her. Hot temps made her stretch more than I wanted to but the nugs are nice frosty and denseView attachment 4213988 View attachment 4213989
> Smells like durian fruit which I've been unfortunate enough to try once. Putrid onions, body odor, there's almost a brie cheese like funk at the back end. Really interesting smells, nothing sweet about her.


So... she smells like the Pirate Sweat Mom?


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 11, 2018)

elkamino said:


> So... she smells like the Pirate Sweat Mom?


I think so i don't really smell any hashplant in it. I really want to know what pirate sweat is, I'll have to ask him when I send the report in.


----------



## lukio (Oct 11, 2018)

pirate sweat?! lol...sounds, ummmmm interesting. 

looks great!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 11, 2018)

*Sunshine Daydream* - Day 39


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 11, 2018)

*Jabba's Stash* - Day 36 - _3 Phenotypes_


----------



## Jay7t5 (Oct 11, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Has anyone grown Mtn Temple and had one that refused to show frost multiple weeks into flower? I have one that is really odd, it continues to swell but no visible frosting


I had that once when I had a big bang GHS freebie and it went to week 8 And showed absolutley no trichomes,it was awful to smoke,like smoking leaf, but worse, I said fuck this and pulled it early.maybe it's a freak of nature Cause iveI never had it since


----------



## doniawon (Oct 11, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> To my personal eye, that looks FINISHED finished to me at 61, which is awesome. super pretty plant as well. I'm excited to read your smoke report! also sounds like the smells live up to the name lol


61! Days, gotta rember that one! 
Beautiful


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 11, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I had that once when I had a big bang GHS freebie and it went to week 8 And showed absolutley no trichomes,it was awful to smoke,like smoking leaf, but worse, I said fuck this and pulled it early.maybe it's a freak of nature Cause iveI never had it since


Welcome to the pheno hunt!


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 12, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> *Jabba's Stash* - Day 36 - _3 Phenotypes_
> View attachment 4214152


How's the aroma on those Jabba Stashes? Anything else interesting about them? I think I have 6 seeds of those that a friend gave me.

I'd ask about your SSDD too, but there's plenty of info on SSDD and I've ran a pack myself and found a couple very nice plants. Not much word on the Jabba's Stash though.

And your plants look great!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 12, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> How's the aroma on those Jabba Stashes? Anything else interesting about them? I think I have 6 seeds of those that a friend gave me.
> 
> I'd ask about your SSDD too, but there's plenty of info on SSDD and I've ran a pack myself and found a couple very nice plants. Not much word on the Jabba's Stash though.
> 
> And your plants look great!


Thank you for the kind words. Overall, the plants have shown a nice phenotypic spread. I have 4 others that are about 2 weeks behind those pictured. The 4 were a bit slower to veg. The aromas being kicked out by the furthest along include: sweet cantaloupe, spices, and hash.

There is one pheno that was vegging slow and stout with a Christmas tree look. Once she started to flower, her side branches shot up to form a very nice full canopy. Here she is with her row of tops along the back.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 12, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Overall, the plants have shown a nice phenotypic spread. I have 4 others that are about 2 weeks behind those pictured. The 4 were a bit slower to veg. The aromas being kicked out by the furthest along include: sweet cantaloupe, spices, and hash.
> 
> There is one pheno that was vegging slow and stout with a Christmas tree look. Once she started to flower, her side branches shot up to form a very nice full canopy. Here she is with her row of tops along the back.
> View attachment 4214344


Right on! Sounds like some lovely aromas. Now I just need to figure out where to fit in some extra plants, ha ha!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 12, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> *Jabba's Stash* - Day 36 - _3 Phenotypes_
> View attachment 4214152


Man, you're always killing it. I dig your stuff. That third pic is my fav. 

Finally gonna revisit my bodhi gear next month. Gonna pop a couple of each:ss4, ptower indica, arctic frost and some dank sinatra f2s.


----------



## lukio (Oct 12, 2018)

slipped and ordered Granola Funk. Some great pics in this thread

Is there anyone i can talk to about my CBSBD (compulsive bodhi seed buying disorder)? 

its really starting to add up...


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 12, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Man, you're always killing it. I dig your stuff. That third pic is my fav.
> 
> Finally gonna revisit my bodhi gear next month. Gonna pop a couple of each:ss4, ptower indica, arctic frost and some dank sinatra f2s.


Thanks!


----------



## lukio (Oct 12, 2018)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> I got a pack of the Guava Wookie


sup, man. did you grow those?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 12, 2018)

lukio said:


> slipped and ordered Granola Funk. Some great pics in this thread
> 
> Is there anyone i can talk to about my CBSBD (compulsive bodhi seed buying disorder)?
> 
> its really starting to add up...


TBH sounds like FOMO. They’re all great genetics. You’ll only feel like you’re missing out if you let yourself. Sure I’d love to own them all, but I cannot and I am okay with that because the beans I do have bring me a tremendous amount of joy. If you absolutely need more, then just f2 and trade? 

Edit: I mean all of this in good fun, I hope it doesn’t read like I’m a stern dad or something haha


----------



## lukio (Oct 12, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> TBH sounds like FOMO. They’re all great genetics. You’ll only feel like you’re missing out if you let yourself. Sure I’d love to own them all, but I cannot and I am okay with that because the beans I do have bring me a tremendous amount of joy. If you absolutely need more, then just f2 and trade?
> 
> Edit: I mean all of this in good fun, I hope it doesn’t read like I’m a stern dad or something haha


haha youre totally right, its massive FOMO and it has to stop...right after i order guava wookie! 

thats it, the end...no more. 

ive no space for breeding, bro. hopefully one day.


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 12, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> TBH sounds like FOMO. They’re all great genetics. You’ll only feel like you’re missing out if you let yourself. Sure I’d love to own them all, but I cannot and I am okay with that because the beans I do have bring me a tremendous amount of joy. If you absolutely need more, then just f2 and trade?
> 
> Edit: I mean all of this in good fun, I hope it doesn’t read like I’m a stern dad or something haha


A lot of us have fomo disorder.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 12, 2018)

lukio said:


> slipped and ordered Granola Funk. Some great pics in this thread
> 
> Is there anyone i can talk to about my CBSBD (compulsive bodhi seed buying disorder)?
> 
> ...



Shit I thought I was the only one that had this disorder!!! Least we have some good killer gear right. Puts a smile on my face just looking at my seed stash let alone the plants they grow lol.. happy growing


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 12, 2018)

To try and make the most of my rather copious seeds purchases, I´ve been getting to my packs and started popping seeds in greater numbers.


But here comes the question... how to keep clones of all those plants until after I´ve sexed and culled the males, and then finish the females and tasted the smoke? Even in solo cups, that´s a lot of clones and space, so I wonder if any of you guys has had success keeping them on a ziplock on the fridge or something like that. I know I can take clones in flower, which would reduce the number of clones and time they should be kept, but it still takes some time until the bud is tried and I´ve limited success with cloning in flower. Pheno hunting is certainly not for the faint of heart...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 12, 2018)

I don’t know man. I’m not even 30 and I’ve been to at least a funeral a year for the past 15. The only wedding I’ve been to is my own. I also work a fairly dangerous job, and each day accept that I may not wake up for one more. My lights could be turned off without me even realizing it. That thought helps keep me grateful for today and what I have today. And when I reach that true gratitude I am content with myself and where I am. Maybe death just follows me but it’s such a constant reminder in my life I couldn’t really imagine trying to stockpile years worth of supplies just so somebody else can’t have them before you do, or so you can have them just in case they sell out. 

I’m sorry, I’m not trying to talk down to anyone or anything like that. Just, focus on today. That’s all I’m saying


----------



## lukio (Oct 12, 2018)

growing variety and chasing flavours means more to some than others i guess. its all good


----------



## bigbongloads (Oct 12, 2018)

lukio said:


> growing variety and chasing flavours means more to some than others i guess. its all good


Right there with you on that one.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 12, 2018)

lukio said:


> growing variety and chasing flavours means more to some than others i guess. its all good


I have that disease


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 12, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> To try and make the most of my rather copious seeds purchases, I´ve been getting to my packs and started popping seeds in greater numbers.
> 
> 
> But here comes the question... how to keep clones of all those plants until after I´ve sexed and culled the males, and then finish the females and tasted the smoke? Even in solo cups, that´s a lot of clones and space, so I wonder if any of you guys has had success keeping them on a ziplock on the fridge or something like that. I know I can take clones in flower, which would reduce the number of clones and time they should be kept, but it still takes some time until the bud is tried and I´ve limited success with cloning in flower. Pheno hunting is certainly not for the faint of heart...


That's a tough one....without getting into tissue culture that is the dilemma I always run into. I take clones 2-3 days after they go into flower room and sometimes root/veg them in rapid rooters for an extended time, which slows down growth rate compared to my aero cloners... otherwise I end up with monsters....I am a firm believer of running potential keepers from seed, and the subsequent clone also through flower before tossing. This allows the plant to show it's TRUE self...


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 12, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Did u get that tip from panhead on IG about a year ago?.
> Was the first time I had seen this method. Very cool!


Sorry for the late reply. The idea just struck me as a solution to the problem of not having a space for males. So I figured to keep the male in a tote in the veg area. I just keep him on 12/12 by placing a large cardboard box over the tote with the male. Works just fine and allows me to move him around to a separate room to collect the pollen without stirring him up and wandering around.


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 12, 2018)

lukio said:


> growing variety and chasing flavours means more to some than others i guess. its all good


True, its all good. It´s just that recently I´ve been a bit troubled when I see my seed stash and realize that they are also dying, slowly but still dying, and on the other hand I get a kick when I see them growing, all so different even while being the same plant. Keeping some plants going through generations, but also getting to see more new "individuals", has taught me a lot too.

Running a handful of seeds or even whole packs, instead of a couple of seeds of various strains, has also been fun as I get to know those crosses better and pick something I would like to keep in my stable (which is were my question about keeping cuttings on the fridge came from). Running parts of a pack has the problem that the "keeper" might come out last. 

@lukio you actually came to my mind some weeks ago, I just remembered seeing some great stuff in your secret garden thread! Keep it coming!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 12, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Sorry for the late reply. The idea just struck me as a solution to the problem of not having a space for males. So I figured to keep the male in a tote in the veg area. I just keep him on a 12/12 by placing a large cardboard box over the tote with the male. Works just fine and allows me to move him around to a separate room to collect the pollen without stirring him up and wandering around.


Lost my male space, due to weather(winter lol). Need 4, for this rounds chuck's, gonna try it out. 
I'll keep an eye on your thread?! If ya got one .
Seems a lil risky but definitely doable.


----------



## Craigson (Oct 12, 2018)

2 diff preggo Skunk 91 females. The other 4 females hermed. 6weeks since flip tomorrow.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 13, 2018)

Some J1HP, not my favourite cross to grow but got some nice buds from a couple. Had a couple of males Auto flower on me in the first run and a couple of females in each run start to look like they wanted to re veg almost under 11-13 light cycle.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 13, 2018)

Couple of Lucky Wookies finishing up week 3 of flower,really loud keosene mixed with over ripe fruit smell going on.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 13, 2018)

Not 100% Bodhi related,some Dark Star Kush x Apollo 11f4 flowering out for the first time.


----------



## jp68 (Oct 13, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Couple of Lucky Wookies finishing up week 3 of flower,really loud keosene mixed with over ripe fruit smell going on.
> View attachment 4214937 View attachment 4214938


have a pack going and they are almost ready to sex. got high hopes for these


----------



## lukio (Oct 13, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> you actually came to my mind some weeks ago, I just remembered seeing some great stuff in your secret garden thread! Keep it coming!


thanks dude! theres a new thread and part 2 is warming up nicely  

Yeah i get what you're sayin about the seeds, i'm a variety guy and also like collecting  some people collect baseball cards etc...i collect genetics, but i do fully intend on growing every seed...im not sure i will or can until they legalise in the UK but i'll try. 

I'm not a fan of the guys that buy to sell on with a profit when they've sold out, thats a bit mean.

keeping mums/genetics is also an issue of mine, im looking at bonsai mums on shelves...


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 13, 2018)

More Cowbell Remix end of week 3


----------



## numberfour (Oct 13, 2018)

Goji x Sunshine Daydream, bagseed #3
 

First of 3 phenos down, little early but I like the structure and nose so put into reveg. Flowered 1212 from seed and putting out some great weighty buds. Not a smooth run due to heat and various pests but looking forward to smoking this cross.

My little Bodhi 1212 from seed binge continues
 
Space Monkey, Black Raz, Tranquil Elephantizer, More Cowbell amongst a few other strains.


----------



## kds710 (Oct 13, 2018)

Craigson said:


> 2 diff preggo Skunk 91 females. The other 4 females hermed. 6weeks since flip tomorrow.View attachment 4214755View attachment 4214756


woooo! any chem or skunkness comin through on the nose? Liking the looks of that one that's a shame the others hermed


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 13, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Goji x Sunshine Daydream, bagseed #3
> View attachment 4214984
> 
> First of 3 phenos down, little early but I like the structure and nose so put into reveg. Flowered 1212 from seed and putting out some great weighty buds. Not a smooth run due to heat and various pests but looking forward to smoking this cross.
> ...


Do you run 12/12 as soon as the seeds pop or do you run a longer light cycle for a few weeks (until they get a few leaves going) and then flip? I like the idea of 12/12 early on but notice that new seedlings grow a lot faster with some extra light in the beginning


----------



## numberfour (Oct 13, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Do you run 12/12 as soon as the seeds pop or do you run a longer light cycle for a few weeks (until they get a few leaves going) and then flip?


Yeah straight 1212, no veg time at all. People have been doing it for years. I'm using this method to pheno hunt albeit on the small side. Plants are flowered in pots of soil the size of your fist, 35 in a 2x3 at the moment which will be sexed within the next week or two. Running large numbers this way I remove most fans leaves, this keeps humidity and airflow stable. I don't want plants branching, looking for them to grow into one large cola

Not perfect examples but you get the idea,
 
no pruning, only large fan leaves have been removed.

 

More often I get this, which I wont complain at
 
with larger spacing between the sites,



freewanderer04 said:


> I like the idea of 12/12 early on but notice that new seedlings grow a lot faster with some extra light in the beginning


...but its 1212 from seed lol


----------



## GranolaFunk (Oct 13, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Yeah straight 1212, no veg time at all. People have been doing it for years. I'm using this method to pheno hunt albeit on the small side. Plants are flowered in pots of soil the size of your fist, 35 in a 2x3 at the moment which will be sexed within the next week or two. Running large numbers this way I remove most fans leaves, this keeps humidity and airflow stable. I don't want plants branching, looking for them to grow into one large cola
> 
> Not perfect examples but you get the idea,
> View attachment 4215244
> ...





numberfour said:


> Yeah straight 1212, no veg time at all. People have been doing it for years. I'm using this method to pheno hunt albeit on the small side. Plants are flowered in pots of soil the size of your fist, 35 in a 2x3 at the moment which will be sexed within the next week or two. Running large numbers this way I remove most fans leaves, this keeps humidity and airflow stable. I don't want plants branching, looking for them to grow into one large cola
> 
> Not perfect examples but you get the idea,
> View attachment 4215244
> ...


If you are pheno hunting using 12/12 from seed, how do you take a clone/cutting to keep the pheno going?


----------



## numberfour (Oct 13, 2018)

GranolaFunk said:


> If you are pheno hunting using 12/12 from seed, how do you take a clone/cutting to keep the pheno going?


I reveg, leave a number of bud sites and put under 24 hour light for a week then back onto 18/6. Will see new shoots week 3, take cuts at week 5 / 6 / 7 depending on strain. Got 3 plants from my first 1212 that I'm about to flip.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 13, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Yeah straight 1212, no veg time at all. People have been doing it for years. I'm using this method to pheno hunt albeit on the small side. Plants are flowered in pots of soil the size of your fist, 35 in a 2x3 at the moment which will be sexed within the next week or two. Running large numbers this way I remove most fans leaves, this keeps humidity and airflow stable. I don't want plants branching, looking for them to grow into one large cola
> 
> Not perfect examples but you get the idea,
> View attachment 4215244
> ...


Okay, so you do a true 12/12 from seed. I've read conflicting ideas about it from different sources that give a little more light until a few leaves are established and then flip. Didn't make any sense to me either to call it that.


----------



## JHashmore (Oct 13, 2018)

To go through the seeds I have currently I’m popping 3-4 seeds of a strain just as a peak into what the possibilities could be. I’m not super worried about keeping those particular genetics. If/when I find something I like I’ll Open pollinate the rest of my seeds to do a seed increase and then work through that line. I’d rather have 100’s of seeds than 10 seeds. You’ll find a keeper in that seed increase.

I pop 3-4 of a handful of strains and then put them into the “Kumite” where they battle for my adoration and show me their inner beauty. Maybe save some pollen if something is looking good. I’m trying to balance popping new seeds with retaining genetics in seed form via open pollination. To share with the community!

I like the 12/12 thing you are doing for pheno hunting. I may go that route after I’m done testing my current batch.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 13, 2018)

numberfour said:


> I reveg, leave a number of bud sites and put under 24 hour light for a week then back onto 18/6. Will see new shoots week 3, take cuts at week 5 / 6 / 7 depending on strain. Got 3 plants from my first 1212 that I'm about to flip.


Do you ever have issues not getting them to reveg successfully? Sounds like an awesome way to phenohunt if it’s reliable for getting cloning after flower.


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 13, 2018)

Banana444 said:


> Alright im sold, never buying anything but american genetics because anything else is a waste of time. This was a freebie, barefootDoc week 6 and already massive frost, this pic does not do it justice. I need one of those macro cameras, is there an app?
> View attachment 4213709


if its not too much trouble, please keep us updated about these. i have an 93 yr old aunt that was recently given up on by her doctors due to her msa. her husband, who was adamant about marijuana & it being poison, is now all for it, & it is somewhat up to me to provide cbd oil for her being that i am the closest person he trusts to help. i have bf doc & a few others from bodhi that i need to delve into to heal her. all of my other projects have now taken a backseat. to those i offered f2's to, i apologize, it might be awhile. my great aunt & uncle have now taken the indoor priority of pollen chucking.


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 13, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Well folks, you win some and you lose some. Here's the Barefoot Doctor report I just posted over @ BB.
> 
> Evaluation & Smoke Report​
> *Strain & Breeder?*
> ...


it seems like this was eons ago...


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Oct 13, 2018)

Favorite bodhi indica crosses?


----------



## COGrown (Oct 13, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Favorite bodhi indica crosses?


From whats commercially available now i think you can still get Dank Sinatra, Black Triangle, or a variety of other good indica 88g13/hp hybs. Basically anything using that male and an indica female will be good. Pick a mom that appeals to you. Personally I also really liked Jabba's Stash, but any Snow Lotus hybrid can have some sativa-ish phenos; this would be much more unlikely with the 88g13/hp hybs. There's also the OMG male, but I have never grown those.


----------



## Banana444 (Oct 13, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> if its not too much trouble, please keep us updated about these. i have an 93 yr old aunt that was recently given up on by her doctors due to her msa. her husband, who was adamant about marijuana & it being poison, is now all for it, & it is somewhat up to me to provide cbd oil for her being that i am the closest person he trusts to help. i have bf doc & a few others from bodhi that i need to delve into to heal her. all of my other projects have now taken a backseat. to those i offered f2's to, i apologize, it might be awhile. my great aunt & uncle have now taken the indoor priority of pollen chucking.


Im sorry to hear about your aunt. I have grown out the BFD before, its great strain, higher cbd and easy to grow and a great yielder, imo you cant go wrong with bohdi. I dont get my stuff tested and I dont have any experience medically so idk what help i could be but i will take some pics when it comes down, wont be long.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 14, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Okay, so you do a true 12/12 from seed. I've read conflicting ideas about it from different sources that give a little more light until a few leaves are established and then flip. Didn't make any sense to me either to call it that.


Suppose it depends on your end goal(s) and if that works for people thats great but...1212 from seed is just that.



jayblaze710 said:


> Do you ever have issues not getting them to reveg successfully? Sounds like an awesome way to phenohunt if it’s reliable for getting cloning after flower.


Not yet, helps to pull the plant a little early. Its working for my space / situation so far and just enables me to run a main tent full of solid cuts with no naughty surprises, which I've had a few times this year.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 14, 2018)

Any preference for an Appalachian cross with Sativas?


----------



## COGrown (Oct 14, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Any preference for an Appalachian cross with Sativas?


Elphinstone and prayer tower are both great.


----------



## Craigson (Oct 14, 2018)

kds710 said:


> woooo! any chem or skunkness comin through on the nose? Liking the looks of that one that's a shame the others hermed


Yes #9 is skunkier, #1 is more earthy. They were both pollinated by 4 males. #1 was the fastest vegger but stretchiest/lankiest


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 14, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Yeah straight 1212, no veg time at all. People have been doing it for years. I'm using this method to pheno hunt albeit on the small side. Plants are flowered in pots of soil the size of your fist, 35 in a 2x3 at the moment which will be sexed within the next week or two. Running large numbers this way I remove most fans leaves, this keeps humidity and airflow stable. I don't want plants branching, looking for them to grow into one large cola
> 
> Not perfect examples but you get the idea,
> View attachment 4215244
> ...


I do similar, but after seeing an interview with DJ Short, switched to 11/13. He thinks that there is more of a pheno representaion at that schedule.

I'm not so sure about that, but it didn't make less of anything, pot wise. Does help on the power bill, and wear and tear on the lamps and equipment, lol! 

Now I'm running 10/14, and still see no appreciable difference in the plants.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 14, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I do similar, but after seeing an interview with DJ Short, switched to 11/13. He thinks that there is more of a pheno representaion at that schedule.
> 
> I'm not so sure about that, but it didn't make less of anything, pot wise. Does help on the power bill, and wear and tear on the lamps and equipment, lol!
> 
> Now I'm running 10/14, and still see no appreciable difference in the plants.


Been 10:15 on 13:45 off over a year! Same observations!


----------



## higher self (Oct 14, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Yeah straight 1212, no veg time at all. People have been doing it for years. I'm using this method to pheno hunt albeit on the small side. Plants are flowered in pots of soil the size of your fist, 35 in a 2x3 at the moment which will be sexed within the next week or two. Running large numbers this way I remove most fans leaves, this keeps humidity and airflow stable. I don't want plants branching, looking for them to grow into one large cola
> 
> Not perfect examples but you get the idea,
> View attachment 4215244
> ...


Really want to start doing this at least in one tent of mine. Just gotta let go of the hoarding mentality lol. Its hard to be a seed popping junky and keep cuts with a limited space. I have faith in my revegging skills now so will only take clones on standout plants in veg.


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 14, 2018)

_100% viability on these blood orange f2's made over a year ago...._


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 14, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> View attachment 4215776 _100% viability on these blood orange f2's made over a year ago...._


i have never thought of using a cloth towel...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 14, 2018)

Made myself some Official #Bodhi brand(TM) QWISO shatter from my HAOGxSSDD and J1HP trim and popcorn. this was my first attempt at it, turned out not bad considering it was a little less than a half oz.


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 14, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> View attachment 4215776 _100% viability on these blood orange f2's made over a year ago...._


I am wrong....looks like 27/28...


----------



## JHashmore (Oct 14, 2018)

Lucky Wookie 8. I have grown this a couple times now and I am really liking it. Very pleasant chill positive high with a slight lullaby softness that may put you to sleep if you wanted or just chills you out. I don't know about getting anything done on it... you'd have to be fairly determined.

One interesting thing about it for me is that it has been this strong lime green colour since it was a little baby. I thought maybe it had a deficiency but it's going strong... It isn't fading either really up top and it's in a 15 Gallon No-till pot that's been outside since April. I was testing to see if I could grow in my courtyard seeing as it will be federally legal here in just a few days! Trichomes are looking really Milky so it's coming down soon. Pretty decent mold resistance as it can get foggy here at night and I've barely had to do any spot removals. I moved another one of my plants indoors for fear of the mold. It would suck to grow something since April and have it mold in October! Thanks for looking.
 

 

Edit: Double posted one of the photos.


----------



## Rosinallday (Oct 14, 2018)

Wookie Hp got harvested today. Very greasy with some load terps.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Oct 14, 2018)

Does anyone have any insider info as to if any of the guava x ssdd or guava x hp crosses will be released? 

I sampled a few different phenos of properly cured guava x wookie. Wow ! A favorite! Apparently the the best phenos have tiny little buds made of really large calyxes, great trichome coverage, and hints of purple. Amazing taste, please dont ask me to describe the taste, i could not do it justice.


----------



## elkamino (Oct 14, 2018)

JHashmore said:


> I was testing to see if I could grow in my courtyard seeing as it will be federally legal here in just a few days!


----------



## barneyfife (Oct 15, 2018)

COGrown said:


> From whats commercially available now i think you can still get Dank Sinatra, Black Triangle, or a variety of other good indica 88g13/hp hybs. Basically anything using that male and an indica female will be good. Pick a mom that appeals to you. Personally I also really liked Jabba's Stash, but any Snow Lotus hybrid can have some sativa-ish phenos; this would be much more unlikely with the 88g13/hp hybs. There's also the OMG male, but I have never grown those.


----------



## barneyfife (Oct 15, 2018)

Well i went ahead & ordered granola funk,black triangle, sunshine Daydream,
Cocoon & H.A. OG x sunshine Daydream. 
These are the 5 i paid for. But wait there’s more. The 2 freebies I ordered are solos stash & Chem D x sunshine Daydream. 

So to any of you that have grown any of these. 
Which should i pop first as soon as they get to me? I certainly can’t start 7 strains at once. So i have to do some serious thinking & research. 
Any help is much appreciated


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

what strains would you guys recommend for taste and where is the best place to shop for bohdi gear I'd prefer to use a debit card!


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 15, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Wookie Hp got harvested today. Very greasy with some load terps.
> View attachment 4215861
> View attachment 4215862


Nice job! What's the aroma like on that one?


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 15, 2018)

barneyfife said:


> Well i went ahead & ordered granola funk,black triangle, sunshine Daydream,
> Cocoon & H.A. OG x sunshine Daydream.
> These are the 5 i paid for. But wait there’s more. The 2 freebies I ordered are solos stash & Chem D x sunshine Daydream.
> 
> ...


Granola funk,black triangle, sunshine Daydream and Cocoon have all had great reviews by members in this thread. The other ones are probably great too, but I don't remember seeing any reviews or grows of them except someone might have said the Chem D x SSDD was really good if I remember correctly, but it's a big thread. I'm sure there's some info on Solo's Stash in this thread. It's been around for awhile. The H.A. OG x SSDD and Chem D x SSDD are newer so there's probably not a lot of info on them.

Pick any of the ones with solid reviews and I'd vote for H.A. OG x SSDD too because I'd bet it's going to be great and I haven't seen anyone grow it yet.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 15, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> what strains would you guys recommend for taste and where is the best place to shop for bohdi gear I'd prefer to use a debit card!


If you're in the US I'd recommend Great Lakes Genetics, but they don't have a debit card option. They do have the best selection of freebie strains for Bodhi though and they're as legit as they come and they give you their own freebies too which have solid reviews as well (Bad Dog Genetics is the inhouse seed company for GLG). Just send a money order or cash with tracking and you're order number and you're good to go. 

I'm pretty sure the only seed banks selling Bodhi seeds that take debit cards are European ones and they're more expensive and don't have the buy 2 get 1 free deal. I could be wrong about there not being any US banks that take debit cards though, I just can't remember one.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

OK so I'm looking on green lake genetics page at bohdi gear and there is literally no pics, no descriptions and no reviews, and only about 10% of names have I ever heard of! I literally don't know where to begin! 

would anyone mind posting some of their favorite bodhi gear, some pics and brief description would be great! I've heard a lot of bodhi having some amazing genetics but I'm not going to just go blindly picking strains that I know nothing about!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 15, 2018)

Starflight guava after a couple month cure.  
I have enjoyed this smoke. Very subtle creamy taste and smell with a very nice buzz. My buddy describes it as cedar. Not a keeper, but I will pop more of these in the future. Definitely worth the time and effort.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

OK well I was just introduced to instagram! lmfao yes I now feel old and I'm not even 30! I thought instagram was some kinda Facebook shit, and for kids, but wow... that's all I can say lol!!


so I've found 2 strains so far I want to try and would like you guys opinions on these

black triangle
Pura Vida

what can you guys tell me about them also I can't seem to find anywhere that sell the pura Vida can anyone help?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 15, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Granola funk,black triangle, sunshine Daydream and Cocoon have all had great reviews by members in this thread. The other ones are probably great too, but I don't remember seeing any reviews or grows of them except someone might have said the Chem D x SSDD was really good if I remember correctly, but it's a big thread. I'm sure there's some info on Solo's Stash in this thread. It's been around for awhile. The H.A. OG x SSDD and Chem D x SSDD are newer so there's probably not a lot of info on them.
> 
> Pick any of the ones with solid reviews and I'd vote for H.A. OG x SSDD too because I'd bet it's going to be great and I haven't seen anyone grow it yet.


I’ve posted a few different photos and infos on HAOG x SSDD


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 15, 2018)

Pura Vida is long gone. Bodhi chucked the Appalachia male a single time around 7-8 years ago then lost it. Still a handful of Appy crosses left but not Pura Vida or Lucky Charms or Blood Orange or Tigers Milk.

Snow Lotus is recently retired. 88g13hp seems to be still in play but it's uncertain if Blueberry HP, Cherry HP, Dank Sinatra, Secret Chief, etc... will make a comeback though plenty of people are hoping. Wookie #15 still active.

OMG, Purple Unicorn, and Orgasmatron are all new(ish) daddys that look hot. All of those crosses have been made and they will drip out over years as people get around to testing them.

Based on what Mrs. Bodhi is saying on IG, Bodhi has been extra busy the last year or two and we might see increased breeding related activity in the near future.

There used to be a site, Breedbay, with a lot of strain descriptions and test grows but it has been down for like six months.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 15, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I do similar, but after seeing an interview with DJ Short, switched to 11/13. He thinks that there is more of a pheno representaion at that schedule.
> 
> I'm not so sure about that, but it didn't make less of anything, pot wise. Does help on the power bill, and wear and tear on the lamps and equipment, lol!
> 
> Now I'm running 10/14, and still see no appreciable difference in the plants.


Yeah I've played around with 10/14 and various other times for flowering. Less is more sometimes and those off hours soon help that power bill come down over a run. I do think DJ had something with the 11/13 but I think its certain strains and I lack space to investigate further. 



higher self said:


> Really want to start doing this at least in one tent of mine. Just gotta let go of the hoarding mentality lol. Its hard to be a seed popping junky and keep cuts with a limited space. I have faith in my revegging skills now so will only take clones on standout plants in veg.


Yeah that is the hardest part, the hoarding of strains. I sometimes think I need help on that one lol. Hear you on the lack of space, currently got my clone tent ontop of my 1212 from seed tent. Give it a go and good luck.


----------



## Rosinallday (Oct 15, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Nice job! What's the aroma like on that one?


Grapefruit lavender with a Hp back is what I'm getting. One of the loadest plants for sure. glad I have another pack I really like this cross.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

has anyone grown out the time bandit? I think I'm sold on that one!!!


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 15, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Yeah straight 1212, no veg time at all. People have been doing it for years. I'm using this method to pheno hunt albeit on the small side. Plants are flowered in pots of soil the size of your fist, 35 in a 2x3 at the moment which will be sexed within the next week or two. Running large numbers this way I remove most fans leaves, this keeps humidity and airflow stable. I don't want plants branching, looking for them to grow into one large cola
> 
> Not perfect examples but you get the idea,
> View attachment 4215244
> ...


i have been doing this for years, everyone always laughed at me, but now they see why & understand the method to the madness & its results. keep doing it.


----------



## McKringleberry (Oct 15, 2018)

barneyfife said:


> Well i went ahead & ordered granola funk,black triangle, sunshine Daydream,
> Cocoon & H.A. OG x sunshine Daydream.
> These are the 5 i paid for. But wait there’s more. The 2 freebies I ordered are solos stash & Chem D x sunshine Daydream.
> 
> ...


-Cocoon is nice, citrus nose, smooth and grows tall and lanky true OG style.
-Black triangle is a favorite among bodhi heads. Not a heavy yielder, but very potent and AAA bag appeal.
-SSDD another bodhi favorite that throws Big yields but lacks in terps, at least for me. also AAA bag appeal.
-Chem D X SSDD was a great strain. I only ran 3 phenos in a test scenario so I didn't clone or rerun them. One pheno smelled of rotting sneakers and basement mold but she turned out to be one of the nicest purple's (grape nose for days) I've come across in a long time. decent yields, quick finish, nice flavor and very nice high.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 15, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> OK well I was just introduced to instagram! lmfao yes I now feel old and I'm not even 30! I thought instagram was some kinda Facebook shit, and for kids, but wow... that's all I can say lol!!
> 
> 
> so I've found 2 strains so far I want to try and would like you guys opinions on these
> ...


You will love them go for it. Especially the Pura Vida since appy dad is dead and gone now.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 15, 2018)

Just wanted to let everyone know that my first bohdi strain "black triangle" is en route from attitude to Nova Scotia. Lol. Sorry I'm happy to be running something bohdi. Oh and some headbanger and few Connoisseur varieties too. Gonna be a nice winter.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 15, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I’ve posted a few different photos and infos on HAOG x SSDD


I don't know how I didn't remember that. I remember stuff from waaaay back in this thread and your stuff was really recent. Can't keep it all in line I guess, ha ha!


----------



## indican3 (Oct 15, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> -Cocoon is nice, citrus nose, smooth and grows tall and lanky true OG style.


It smelled like lavender the phenos I grew out. The rest was the same, def lanky, more than most. High THC


----------



## SFnone (Oct 15, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Pura Vida is long gone. Bodhi chucked the Appalachia male a single time around 7-8 years ago then lost it. Still a handful of Appy crosses left but not Pura Vida or Lucky Charms or Blood Orange or Tigers Milk.
> 
> Snow Lotus is recently retired. 88g13hp seems to be still in play but it's uncertain if Blueberry HP, Cherry HP, Dank Sinatra, Secret Chief, etc... will make a comeback though plenty of people are hoping. Wookie #15 still active.
> 
> ...


oh man, snow lotus is retired!? i'm doing some testers with the orgasmatron and pu dads, and so far they are looking great. (I heard there was a serious illness and loss in the B family, and that the seeds had to take a temporary back seat... respect to the B's for putting family first.)


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 15, 2018)

Hey haven’t gotten any Bodhi seeds ina while. Have had blueberry hasplant SSDD & Goji. Enjoyed them all. 

What should I grab from GLG ?


----------



## barneyfife (Oct 15, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> OK well I was just introduced to instagram! lmfao yes I now feel old and I'm not even 30! I thought instagram was some kinda Facebook shit, and for kids, but wow... that's all I can say lol!!
> 
> 
> so I've found 2 strains so far I want to try and would like you guys opinions on these
> ...


I couldn’t find pura vida in stock anywhere.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 15, 2018)

I can't believe nobody is running clusterfunk!!!! I want to hear about it!!!!!! Pics info anything??,if it's past mid November when I move I'll have to post my findings. Beautiful looking plant and because I can't grow at the moment someone should try it! I love the red fade bodhis pics show and am wishing I could fast fowred to the big move lol.... soon enough I guess..


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

barneyfife said:


> I couldn’t find pura vida in stock anywhere.


one guy posted on instagram and said he had a pack I msg him and he said it was gone seconds after he posted that lol!


----------



## barneyfife (Oct 15, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I’ve posted a few different photos and infos on HAOG x SSDD



Oh really I’ll look though the thread than. 
What do you think of the finished product smells frost level potentcy?


----------



## barneyfife (Oct 15, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I’ve posted a few different photos and infos on HAOG x SSDD


Oh really I’ll look though the thread for it. 
What did you think of it smells flavor frost potentcy?


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 15, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Grapefruit lavender with a Hp back is what I'm getting. One of the loadest plants for sure. glad I have another pack I really like this cross.


Sounds lovely. I guess that's what happens when you pack a couple powerhouses into one plant, ha ha!


----------



## Boosky (Oct 15, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> OK well I was just introduced to instagram! lmfao yes I now feel old and I'm not even 30! I thought instagram was some kinda Facebook shit, and for kids, but wow... that's all I can say lol!!
> 
> 
> so I've found 2 strains so far I want to try and would like you guys opinions on these
> ...


This is a cut from Kind Love if you live in Colorado, they sell clones there. Otherwise good luck on your seed hunt.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

Boosky said:


> This is a cut from Kind Love if you live in Colorado, they sell clones there. Otherwise good luck on your seed hunt.


no unfortunately I'm more under ground lol!


----------



## Boosky (Oct 15, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> I can't believe nobody is running clusterfunk!!!! I want to hear about it!!!!!! Pics info anything??,if it's past mid November when I move I'll have to post my findings. Beautiful looking plant and because I can't grow at the moment someone should try it! I love the red fade bodhis pics show and am wishing I could fast fowred to the big move lol.... soon enough I guess..


Had one pheno that was straight GAS!!! I’ll see if I can find some pics. One of the best I’ve ever grown. On par with any “Elite” cuts! Great structure and rock hard golf ball Nugs. Took 67 days for flower.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 15, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> no unfortunately I'm more under ground lol!


Did you say clone shipper? Lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

Boosky said:


> Did you say clone shipper? Lol


well apparently that's actually a thing!!! I was kinda shocked to hear it too! hopefully in about two weeks I'll have my first one! we will see how well they survive or if they actually make it here!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 15, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I don't know how I didn't remember that. I remember stuff from waaaay back in this thread and your stuff was really recent. Can't keep it all in line I guess, ha ha!


No sweat man, haha I dont think anybody can remember every post in this thread. I was just mentioning it in case OP was willing to go looking.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 15, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> No sweat man, haha I dont think anybody can remember every post in this thread. I was just mentioning it in case OP was willing to go looking.


I realized I kinda skipped over remembering how your HA OG x SSDD turned out because I was really interested to see how the Soar and J1HP turned out. All of Bodhi's landrace sativa crosses interest me. I think there could be some really unique phenos in the combinations he makes with them.

Edit: I know the J1HP isn't a landrace cross. I was just talking about his landrace sativa crosses in general, but I read good stuff about the J1 so that peaked my interest


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 15, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I realized I kinda skipped over remembering how your HA OG x SSDD turned out because I was really interested to see how the Soar and J1HP turned out. All of Bodhi's landrace sativa crosses interest me. I think there could be some really unique phenos in the combinations he makes with them.


OH man the J1hp has a really dissociative stone, I love it! I feel like I'm talking 3 feet behind myself. Gonna have to let the soar cure for another week or two then I can sit down and try to give a real good smoke report. I take back everything I said about my testers looking meh. They are both starting to look nice. photos tomorrow probably. (mango biche x Iraqi and OMG x Dragonsblood)


----------



## N.R.G. (Oct 15, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Grapefruit lavender with a Hp back is what I'm getting. One of the loadest plants for sure. glad I have another pack I really like this cross.


Yes the Wookie HP is very nice. I liked it a lot as well. I found a pheno that smells like pink lemonade to me.


----------



## barneyfife (Oct 15, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> No sweat man, haha I dont think anybody can remember every post in this thread. I was just mentioning it in case OP was willing to go looking.


I did a search found your posts good info thanks. Unfortunately I couldn’t view the pics


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 15, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> On a side note, one of the malawi x artifact 1 x 88g13hp seedlings must be sensitive, already showing sex while in veg...glad they came with a disclaimer "untested" and with a hoodie


How are these Malawi x DLA 5 doing? Care to share some pictures?


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Oct 16, 2018)

What up everyone!
Just checking back in with the Bodhi peeps. It's been a while since I posted or even logged onto this site.
I lost a bit of interest in this place a few months back... I think it was the threads I was reading that put me off, so much bitterness... But this thread is still awesome, loving the positivity flowing through it.

Anyways, I'm currently growing some Bodhi testers Orange Wookie x 88g13hp.
I have 4 females from the seeds I received and they're about 3 weeks into flower in this picture, about 4 weeks at present.
I'll be posting more regular updates on these in the coming months....looks like it's going to be a good Christmas haha.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 16, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> What up everyone!
> Just checking back in with the Bodhi peeps. It's been a while since I posted or even logged onto this site.
> I lost a bit of interest in this place a few months back... I think it was the threads I was reading that put me off, so much bitterness... But this thread is still awesome, loving the positivity flowing through it.
> 
> ...


I really like that structure. Looks like it can get a little bushy if you let it, but those got some nice growth! They look very happy as well.


----------



## Tstat (Oct 16, 2018)

So, I love growing outside in the summer, even though I always get rain and humidity that usually ruins it in the end. But the process shows me what the true structure of my plants should look like. This year I went with Goji, SSDD, and Space Monkey. 
Space Monkey was the first to fall. It got grey mold and worms. I chopped it about a month ago and what was salvageable is going to edibles.





The Goji went nuts (no surprise) and fared much better. I took her down a couple weeks ago. Got about 8 OZs of prime goodness and another few of edible/oil type stuff.





Finally, the SSDD barely had an issue and is STILL in the ground! Tiny spots of mold this past week due to heavy rains, but overall it is an "outdoor keeper".





It's getting cold and I'd love to see SSDD turn purple, lol. Here's to another fun outdoor season! I just ordered a Magical Butter machine so I can easily turn all of this into gummies, chocolate, etc


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 16, 2018)

Tstat said:


> So, I love growing outside in the summer, even though I always get rain and humidity that usually ruins it in the end. But the process shows me what the true structure of my plants should look like. This year I went with Goji, SSDD, and Space Monkey.
> Space Monkey was the first to fall. It got grey mold and worms. I chopped it about a month ago and what was salvageable is going to edibles.
> 
> 
> ...


Making gummies with butter? Oh you sweet summer child. DM me and I can help you with some recipes.


----------



## Chef420 (Oct 16, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that my first bohdi strain "black triangle" is en route from attitude to Nova Scotia. Lol. Sorry I'm happy to be running something bohdi. Oh and some headbanger and few Connoisseur varieties too. Gonna be a nice winter.


Have fun and enjoy legalization my brother.


----------



## Chef420 (Oct 16, 2018)

barneyfife said:


> I couldn’t find pura vida in stock anywhere.


Great name. “Hey Danny, who’s your gue...gue...gue...friend?”


----------



## Tstat (Oct 16, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Making gummies with butter? Oh you sweet summer child. DM me and I can help you with some recipes.


I know how to make gummies, LOL. The machine can aid in making anything from butter, oil, tinctures, salves, etc. I guess the name of the thing is confusing, lol. And "sweet summer child"? Oh man, I wish. I'm 55 and have been doing this since the 80s


----------



## Jay7t5 (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> OK so I'm looking on green lake genetics page at bohdi gear and there is literally no pics, no descriptions and no reviews, and only about 10% of names have I ever heard of! I literally don't know where to begin!
> 
> would anyone mind posting some of their favorite bodhi gear, some pics and brief description would be great! I've heard a lot of bodhi having some amazing genetics but I'm not going to just go blindly picking strains that I know nothing about!


I use leafly or seed finder if the seed banks don't Give flowering time, if you lucky you might get a full smoke report and pictures depending on how new the strains are of course.bookmark it


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Oct 16, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Wookie Hp got harvested today. Very greasy with some load terps.


Damn @Rosinallday, the hits keep on coming. I thought you were done. Such a nice assortment of Bodhis you have, I want to try them all but love the look of that Wookie HP. Hope you have plenty of drying space.

Humidity here dropped to single digits this week, crummy timing with all the plants hanging, Keeping me busy, even running humidifiers I can’t keep up.

It has now been a week on my photo period experiment, they are 2 months old today. As predicted they did sext right away after moving outdoors, they were eager. A pretty good stretch on them during that week too. Ended up with 3 females & 3 males of the Bodhis on track for Dec. outdoor harvest.

These More Cowbells are nice looking males but timing is everything & I am not prepared for them. I will pull them tomorrow. So 3 females left of the Bodhis. There were others in this experiment too, I just posted the Bodhis here.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Oct 16, 2018)

Mountain Temple Day 42 flower, starting to throw some bulk and trichs. Strangest plant, had almost zero stretch, maybe 2-3 inches? and has sativa-leaning leaves and only started frosting up maybe 7 days ago.


----------



## Biggestpothead (Oct 16, 2018)

Got more cowbell ogbk remix 
Blue sunshine
Mothers milk
What should I pop first?


----------



## jpdnkstr (Oct 16, 2018)

Biggestpothead said:


> Got more cowbell ogbk remix
> Blue sunshine
> Mothers milk
> What should I pop first?


A few of each! That's what I do.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 16, 2018)

Dank Sinatra f2


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> OK so I'm looking on green lake genetics page at bohdi gear and there is literally no pics, no descriptions and no reviews, and only about 10% of names have I ever heard of! I literally don't know where to begin!
> 
> would anyone mind posting some of their favorite bodhi gear, some pics and brief description would be great! I've heard a lot of bodhi having some amazing genetics but I'm not going to just go blindly picking strains that I know nothing about!


Dude just start digging through this thread. There are over 2000 pages of good info.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

I have been ty and it's a ton of reading lol but ur right some nice ladies in this thread!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 16, 2018)

Biggestpothead said:


> Got more cowbell ogbk remix
> Blue sunshine
> Mothers milk
> What should I pop first?


Mothers Milk... I just dropped 3x, and they could use some company, lol!


----------



## COGrown (Oct 17, 2018)

barneyfife said:


> Well i went ahead & ordered granola funk,black triangle, sunshine Daydream,
> Cocoon & H.A. OG x sunshine Daydream.
> These are the 5 i paid for. But wait there’s more. The 2 freebies I ordered are solos stash & Chem D x sunshine Daydream.
> 
> ...


If you want the absolutely most surefire and grown to great results by a variety of growers, then it's SSDD and Black Triangle.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 17, 2018)

My Monkey is screaming loud at 27 days and spicy and rotten fruit. Maybe some woody/cedar also. This Monkey has been dusted by Sleeskunk and building buds fast.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 17, 2018)

COGrown said:


> If you want the absolutely most surefire and grown to great results by a variety of growers, then it's SSDD and Black Triangle.


Glad I'm holding the ssdd in my 8 packs of bodhi gear then. Black triangle is one of the next on my list thanks...

Should we make a new section for best threads on riu... I'd say this one most definitely takes the cake.. best thread I have seen in years by far and dare i say it no bullshit here only happy farmers. No arguing is rare these days on the net. 2074 pages of great info...damn..happy growing


----------



## THT (Oct 17, 2018)

White lotus


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 17, 2018)

THT said:


> White lotus
> View attachment 4217135 View attachment 4217136 View attachment 4217137


Nice job man good looking plant(s). Pics like these is what is keeping me motivated while I wait to move and get set up again. Seems to be an eternity lol.


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 17, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> best thread I have seen in years by far and dare i say it no bullshit here only happy farmers. No arguing is rare these days on the net. 2074 pages of great info...damn..happy growing


Sometimes a cache of old Bodhi packs emerges from someone's fridge and missing out on legendary unobtainable seeds can cause ruffled feathers and sour grapes.


----------



## THT (Oct 17, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Nice job man good looking plant(s). Pics like these is what is keeping me motivated while I wait to move and get set up again. Seems to be an eternity lol.


Thanks Diesel, I am pretty happy with this strain so far.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 17, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Should we make a new section for best threads on riu... I'd say this one most definitely takes the cake.. best thread I have seen in years by far and dare i say it no bullshit here only happy farmers. No arguing is rare these days on the net. 2074 pages of great info...damn..happy growing


Please don't. It will only attract the crazies

I fully agree with you though,best and my favorite thread as well


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 17, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Please don't. It will only attract the crazies
> 
> I fully agree with you though,best and my favorite thread as well



I think it's just all the cool people here to learn and share reside here... keep the horse shit elsewhere. I have truly never seen this before but I'll shut up before someone gets pissed off. I don't want to jinx us and be the cause of the first outburst ( unless it's a good one ) cause someone has some fire!!! Plenty of that here to go around. I think bodhi is onto something I haven't heard of much from them people don't like. Worst case it's not there style but never said it was bad just not there taste in weed. Keep the good stuff coming and keep me thinking of growing bodhi fire!! Happy growing!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 17, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Pura Vida is long gone. Bodhi chucked the Appalachia male a single time around 7-8 years ago then lost it. Still a handful of Appy crosses left but not Pura Vida or Lucky Charms or Blood Orange or Tigers Milk.
> 
> Snow Lotus is recently retired. 88g13hp seems to be still in play but it's uncertain if Blueberry HP, Cherry HP, Dank Sinatra, Secret Chief, etc... will make a comeback though plenty of people are hoping. Wookie #15 still active.
> 
> ...


Where did you hear the Snow Lotus has been retired from?


----------



## N.R.G. (Oct 17, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Where did you hear the Snow Lotus has been retired from?


It was posted a few months back. DBJ from GLG even confirmed it. Sad but true.


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 17, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> How are these Malawi x DLA 5 doing? Care to share some pictures?


 hard to take a good pic of those monsters...but 3 are in the unit to the left...


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 17, 2018)

at least another month to go...making sativa spears...


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 17, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> It was posted a few months back. DBJ from GLG even confirmed it. Sad but true.


Damn.. I know Bodhi is all about variety and all but I really wish he wouldn't let go of those treasures like Snow Lotus, Appalachian, Goji OG... Damn shame.


----------



## lukio (Oct 17, 2018)

Space monkey, flipped it last week. need to strip it and add another net


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Oct 17, 2018)

I think I heard he lost the Appalachia. But he may have retired it. On one of the potcast he said he wasn't to interested in revisiting or trying to remake some of the old strains. I think there are a few crosses that people would really like to see him remake.


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 17, 2018)

Homegrown5257 said:


> I think I heard he lost the Appalachia. But he may have retired it. On one of the potcast he said he wasn't to interested in revisiting or trying to remake some of the old strains. I think there are a few crosses that people would really like to see him remake.


Appy died when he was on a collecting trip or something, he said he only ran it once. All those seeds are old. I found a post on Breedbay from 2010 or 2011 regarding the loss but I didn't save that post. A post from Bodhi here on RIU in 2015 is quoted below

Black Triangle was becoming an impossible to acquire legend like Lucky Charms then a bunch dropped almost 2 years ago. Like GLG dropped 30 packs that disappeared in 1 minute. However, there turned out to be plenty of packs to go around, still are. Do you think Bodhi remade BT or all those packs were sitting in his fridge?




> all the appalachia hybrids were made in one run, vac sealed and put in the fridge. i have no fridge pollen of appalachia, as i lost the male suddenly during a collections trip. if it seems like more and more appear, its because the testers never came through on those lines and they are still awaiting testing results. most of the appalachia hybrids are gone or low except sunshine daydream and a few that never seem to get tested (giesel x appalachia, mss x appalachia) etc…


https://rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-635#post-11548211


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 17, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Appy died when he was on a collecting trip or something, he said he only ran it once. All those seeds are old. I found a post on Breedbay from 2010 or 2011 regarding the loss but I didn't save that post. A post from Bodhi here on RIU in 2015 is quoted below
> 
> Black Triangle was becoming an impossible to acquire legend like Lucky Charms then a bunch dropped almost 2 years ago. Like GLG dropped 30 packs that disappeared in 1 minute. However, there turned out to be plenty of packs to go around, still are. Do you think Bodhi remade BT or all those packs were sitting in his fridge?
> 
> https://rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-635#post-11548211


Remade. When he came back with dank Sinatra, Zappa a couple years ago it was the original hp Dom male. Timeline = Hp Dom male > deadly g male (scrapped) > back to hp Dom male. Not sure if still the case?


----------



## Coloradoclear (Oct 17, 2018)

Just received my Bodhi Appalachian Super Skunk . . . With free emerald City cookies from James Bean Seeds HELL YES!!!!


----------



## SFnone (Oct 17, 2018)

gotta post on those emerald city cookies. I was torn between those and tree spirit a while ago- went with the tree spirit.


----------



## SFnone (Oct 17, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Appy died when he was on a collecting trip or something, he said he only ran it once. All those seeds are old. I found a post on Breedbay from 2010 or 2011 regarding the loss but I didn't save that post. A post from Bodhi here on RIU in 2015 is quoted below
> 
> Black Triangle was becoming an impossible to acquire legend like Lucky Charms then a bunch dropped almost 2 years ago. Like GLG dropped 30 packs that disappeared in 1 minute. However, there turned out to be plenty of packs to go around, still are. Do you think Bodhi remade BT or all those packs were sitting in his fridge?
> 
> ...


I think the 88g13hp is safe for now... that said, I just ordered a pack of Black Triangle!
(now to think about getting some snow lotus xs)


----------



## Tstat (Oct 17, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> I have truly never seen this before but I'll shut up before someone gets pissed off.


Well that one guy did call me “sweet summer child” or some shit, lol.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 17, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Well that one guy did call me “sweet summer child” or some shit, lol.


cause making gummies with anything other than straight distillate or concentrate is silly and a waste of time and material.


----------



## SFnone (Oct 17, 2018)

wait, "sweet summer child" was an insult? I probably would've taken it as something nice... like an affectionate nickname or something... but then I don't really remember what the context was...


----------



## Tstat (Oct 17, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> cause making gummies with anything other than straight distillate or concentrate is silly and a waste of time and material.


Hey man, I didn’t say I was making gummies with butter. I make them with a tincture that has the alcohol removed with heat. That’s a concentrate. I’m going to use the Magical Butter Machine to create the tincture. Google it.
Oh @SFnone , I thinks it’s a GOT quote, or just some kind of insult like I’m so young and inexperienced that I would try to make gummies with butter 
I also like to make a nice salve out of coconut oil and beeswax. Yep.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 17, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Damn.. I know Bodhi is all about variety and all but I really wish he wouldn't let go of those treasures like Snow Lotus, Appalachian, Goji OG... Damn shame.


See the thing Ive learned with Bodhi is this... as soon as one legend is gone, another is born.. u feel me?

Goji is what got me going on this journey (freebies from attitude years back.. next order was a pack of Goji lol) but I have found fire in virtually every pack.. Different sure, but never a real let down. He's got a knack for pickin pappy's.. If I had stopped with Goji I wouldnt have found and enjoyed the heat in other packs


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 17, 2018)

SFnone said:


> wait, "sweet summer child" was an insult? I probably would've taken it as something nice... like an affectionate nickname or something... but then I don't really remember what the context was...


Its a term from Game of Thrones and it means someone who is naive.


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 17, 2018)

Sounds like its time to get some shit stirred up. How are all those old rare bodhi packs from that woman who was selling her ex's stash over on overgrow turn out for everyone?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 17, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Sounds like its time to get some shit stirred up. How are all those old rare bodhi packs from that woman who was selling her ex's stash over on overgrow turn out for everyone?


Should be plenty of finished flower pics and smoke reports by now.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Oct 18, 2018)

Here's a little eye candy for everyone that just picked up Black Triangle, day 59
 
Happy growing everyone!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 18, 2018)

Just did first up pot on two nice ASS! Lookin for these to take off. Riding with 4 Black Gold F2s. A couple of faves.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Oct 18, 2018)

Anyone have any experience with the lemon Wookiee? The lemon diesel mom intrigued me as I’m doing a diesel run this go around, lemon Wookiee and topdawg sour diesel IX. Would love to hear any reports, good or bad on the lemon Wookiee or the lemon diesel cut used


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 18, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Hey man, I didn’t say I was making gummies with butter. I make them with a tincture that has the alcohol removed with heat. That’s a concentrate. I’m going to use the Magical Butter Machine to create the tincture. Google it.
> Oh @SFnone , I thinks it’s a GOT quote, or just some kind of insult like I’m so young and inexperienced that I would try to make gummies with butter
> I also like to make a nice salve out of coconut oil and beeswax. Yep.


Cause only a young and inexperienced person would pay 200 for a glorified crock pot. I’ve used them. I figured somebody who’s an AARP member might have a bit more sense. That’s all


----------



## SirChocolopousRex (Oct 18, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Cause only a young and inexperienced person would pay 200 for a glorified crock pot. I’ve used them. I figured somebody who’s an AARP member might have a bit more sense. That’s all


Personally I understand why he uses it. I use a magnetic stirer with a digital hot plate from a chemistry supply store. They go for $100-200 so it’s kind of comparable. I’m not saying it’s essential, but I like the fact that it stirs the mix compared to no stirring with a crockpot. Plus you can set the temperature is more exactly which is nice if your super anal. Cleanup is super easy too, just remove the beaker, take it to the sink and wash the beaker and magnetic stir bar... that’s it. No heavy, bulky crockpot parts to deal with. The only down side is cost and using chemistry supplies for doing something food safe feels really weird.


----------



## Forte (Oct 18, 2018)

Dream Lotus #3


----------



## Strudelheim (Oct 18, 2018)

SirChocolopousRex said:


> Personally I understand why he uses it. I use a magnetic stirer with a digital hot plate from a chemistry supply store. They go for $100-200 so it’s kind of comparable. I’m not saying it’s essential, but I like the fact that it stirs the mix compared to no stirring with a crockpot. Plus you can set the temperature is more exactly which is nice if your super anal. Cleanup is super easy too, just remove the beaker, take it to the sink and wash the beaker and magnetic stir bar... that’s it. No heavy, bulky crockpot parts to deal with. The only down side is cost and using chemistry supplies for doing something food safe feels really weird.


Instant pot is very accurate, you can adjust the settings manually to pretty much anything. within a 5F range. Metal insert comes out easy and is super light and easy to clean, lid seals 100% so no smell or steam comes out. It has replaced my crockpot needless to say.


----------



## Nu-Be (Oct 18, 2018)

bodhi's *Sunshine Daydream* Evaluation & Smoke Report

Sunshine Daydream is Bubbashine x Appalachia.
​*Grow Environment*

The grow pics are from day 44 at my friend's room where she's grown in a perpetual ebb & flow setup under HLG Quantum Board LED lighting. Here she is.​​
*Notes & Flowering Time*

This was the only female from a whole pack of bodhi seeds. Not the famed butter or blueberry muffin cuts, but nice nonetheless, and apparently yields well. Cloned and typically harvested at day 63-67 of flowering.​
*Density & Bag Appeal*

*7.5/10 Density* is good on these 1g+ golfball nugs. Very little leaf, and quite frosty. Pretty nugs, you can tell where the sample I got came from on the plant. ​​
*Aroma Level & Description*

*6.5/10 Smell*'s not real loud or complex out of the gate, menthol up front when opening the sampler for the first time, like a sports cream. But then dries down to a floral lime, with very mild sweetness like that of live corn tassles. At first it reminds me of NL5 from back in the day. Then the Bacardi rum in the background makes it almost like a piña colada.

Every time opening it thereafter, the bag smells like chocolate. Nothing but chocolate with hints of flowers. Hint of that same greenhouse smell shared by other samples, must be the signature smell of the grow.​
*Taster Ratings & Smoke Report *

*7/10 Taste* of chem, dryer sheets, sweet lemon, a hint of a berry in there somewhere. 2nd hit is malty, or kinda like the smell of pancakes right as they get golden. Not exactly "buttry blueberry muffins" like the famed pheno, but nods toward it. I tasted similar flavors in the Barefoot Doctor, which has SSDD as the daddy. Last hit and clearing the chamber taste kinda like a warm India Pale Ale smells. Citrusy, skunky, bright hops. Leaves a baked goods flavor in the mouth. Not quite burned, but a darker, caramelized flavor. Heavy on the chest.

*6.5/10 Effects* start out with relaxing pressure behind the eyes almost immediately. Feels potent but creeping. 10min in and it's coming on strong, steadily increasing. Jittery and relaxed at the same time. Heady and visual. Rush dies down just as quickly as it came up, declining about 30min into the experience. Nice and relaxing after that, but short-lived. An hour later and it's mostly gone.​
*Medicinal Value*

Not a lot on this pheno, but the butter or blueberry muffin phenos are famed for their nerve pain relief.​
*Overall Impression?*

She's pleasant, but a little low volume all around. Feels like she's going to creeper wreck you, then just kinda fades into the background. Good, not great. I have no major complaints.  This one's lunchtime smoke that doesn't reset your whole day.​
*Keeper?*

If she's the only female from a whole pack, sure, keeper until you pop another pack and find that blueberry muffin or butter cut that @apbx720 and @JDGreen and @elkamino (among others) have spoken about.​

*P.S.* Sunshine Daydream is also a documentary about the Grateful Dead shot at an August 1972 benefit concert they did for Ken Kesey's brother's creamery, the title popularized with deadheads because the Dead use the phrase "sunshine daydream" in the song Sugar Magnolia to refer to the morning after a good acid trip. They also sometimes did a sunshine daydream jam after playing Sugar Magnolia at shows.


----------



## elkamino (Oct 18, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> bodhi's *Sunshine Daydream* Evaluation & Smoke Report
> 
> Sunshine Daydream is Bubbashine x Appalachia.
> View attachment 4217546​*Grow Environment*
> ...


Nu-be you rock! Thanks for another great report


----------



## Craigson (Oct 18, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Sounds like its time to get some shit stirred up. How are all those old rare bodhi packs from that woman who was selling her ex's stash over on overgrow turn out for everyone?


Im just finishing up my skunk 91 pack now. Others have grown some out. All legit.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Oct 18, 2018)

Anyone try lemon Thai Indy x 88g13hp?


----------



## JHashmore (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm growing the Lemon Thai Indy X 88g13hp right now but it's being grown in a small environment I'm testing. Looks good so far, I'm also growing an OGKB x 88g13hp and they look very similar but with slightly different bud formation. I'm excited to try the Lemon Thai Indy... I uncontrollably impulse bought it... it was sort of weird haha I must have wanted it. Will let you know how it goes down the road.

Also, weed is officially legal in Canada. There are issues with it but it's still dope! If any Canadians want to trade Bodhi genetics hit me up!


----------



## Tstat (Oct 18, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I figured somebody who’s an AARP member might have a bit more sense.


Right, that must be why you said “making gummies with butter?” 

Now I get it, you start shit cause you are concerned how I spend my money. That is thoughtful. 

I have a bunch of glass and way too many vaporizers, too. I probably should have consulted you before I made such senseless purchases.

I’ll never understand why people like you randomly insult people you don’t know and have no prior beef with. 

And even though I’m not an AARP member, I will do the right thing and not comment again on your lack of knowledge and class.


----------



## Tstat (Oct 18, 2018)

SirChocolopousRex said:


> Personally I understand why he uses it.


I use a crock pot. I bought the senseless MB machine just for the fuck of it, and I have a ton to process.

I haven’t used one yet, but I like the idea of throwing ingredients in and walking away. I even have a bread maker, although I could use my oven, lol.

Even though I’m AARP and all, I’m super busy with work and growing. 

But enough of that inane discussion. Who cares how I make medibles or how I spend my money? Tonight I’m chopping the outdoor SSDD due to forecasted frost tonight. Then it’s on to the tangled mess that is my indoor Goji...


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 18, 2018)

Boosky said:


> Had one pheno that was straight GAS!!! I’ll see if I can find some pics. One of the best I’ve ever grown. On par with any “Elite” cuts! Great structure and rock hard golf ball Nugs. Took 67 days for flower.


Very much hoping for this^^^ thanks for the update. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 18, 2018)

SFnone said:


> gotta post on those emerald city cookies. I was torn between those and tree spirit a while ago- went with the tree spirit.



Agreed just picked up a few red eye myself.. emerald city cookies, better than your cookies (new) and blueberry ice cream was a freebie pack from James bean... I like that guy lol. Happy growing guys.


----------



## zeeman (Oct 18, 2018)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Anyone have any experience with the lemon Wookiee? The lemon diesel mom intrigued me as I’m doing a diesel run this go around, lemon Wookiee and topdawg sour diesel IX. Would love to hear any reports, good or bad on the lemon Wookiee or the lemon diesel cut used


Just started lemon penetration myself. Matt Riot uses the lemon diesel for some stuff, he said it’s an Oregon strain that nobody claimed ownership of.


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 18, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Right, that must be why you said “making gummies with butter?”
> 
> Now I get it, you start shit cause you are concerned how I spend my money. That is thoughtful.
> 
> ...


I have a MB machine and it rocks. It is like a crock pot...but with a blender inside it that periodically blends over hours of time at a certain temperature. My wife hates the smell so I run it overnight. I'm lazy and it's perfect. My wife also said, "Why did you buy that?". Me: Cause I felt like it. Use that shit @Tstat and fuck the haters.


----------



## Tstat (Oct 18, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Me: Cause I felt like it. Use that shit @Tstat and fuck the haters.


Yea, my wife hates it when I use her crockpot. And it’s not haters, just some Jesus freak guy. I don’t know why he started this shit here, but whatever...

I did get it today, $144 from Walmart. It looks nice, great quality, etc.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 18, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Yea, my wife hates it when I use her crockpot. And it’s not haters, just some Jesus freak guy. I don’t know why he started this shit here, but whatever...
> 
> I did get it today, $144 from Walmart. It looks nice, great quality, etc.


Wow, 3 posts in a row and you're still talking about me. Grow thicker skin if you're gonna be on the internet old man. or just use the ignore button just in case I say something that makes you need to go be comforted by your wife while you ask for permission to use the crock pot.


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 18, 2018)

Its the personal insults like this. No place for that kind of stuff here. Really no place anywhere for that kind of immature behavior geez. What happened to being kind? Another thread getting crapped on. Uhg.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 18, 2018)

Anyways, this is the BODHI thread. so here's some BODHI brand BODHI gear (TM)  Sativa Soar
 omg x dragonblood tester


----------



## Tstat (Oct 18, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> comforted by your wife while you ask for permission to use the crock pot.


Lol, Jesus dude. WTF man? Seriously? Sorry everyone, I must have done something to rub this idiot the wrong way. Nice looking buds  im done with this douche.


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 18, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> I have a MB machine and it rocks. It is like a crock pot...but with a blender inside it that periodically blends over hours of time at a certain temperature. My wife hates the smell so I run it overnight. I'm lazy and it's perfect. My wife also said, "Why did you buy that?". Me: Cause I felt like it. Use that shit @Tstat and fuck the haters.





Tstat said:


> Yea, my wife hates it when I use her crockpot. And it’s not haters, just some Jesus freak guy. I don’t know why he started this shit here, but whatever...
> 
> I did get it today, $144 from Walmart. It looks nice, great quality, etc.


If your significant other doesn't like the smell when making butter look into getting a sous vide machine. Its a water bath immersion cooking device. I have used one to make several batches of butter and it is phenominal. Put the material and butter into a mason jar, screw the lid on tight and then drop it in the water to let the magic happen. Because everything is happening in the water there is zero smell.

Edit: Link to a good website about cooking with cannabis using sous vide: https://www.sousweed.com/blog/2015/6/13/sous-vide-cannabis-butter


----------



## Tstat (Oct 18, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> Its the personal insults like this. No place for that kind of stuff here.


Agreed. Not sure what Jesus is upset about.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 18, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> Here's a little eye candy for everyone that just picked up Black Triangle, day 59
> View attachment 4217485
> Happy growing everyone!


That would be me. Thanks for the pic!!


----------



## lukio (Oct 19, 2018)

been awfully tempted by Black Triangle...looks lovely @jpdnkstr did you pop a whole pack, bro?


----------



## elkamino (Oct 19, 2018)

Space Monkey


----------



## doniawon (Oct 19, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Space Monkey View attachment 4217995


Bro u fuckn slay.

Leans hard 15, looks almost identical to crab pots wookie 15 tester. Always the forget the name.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 19, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Space Monkey View attachment 4217995


 Saw a black triangle pic a ways back and now this space monkey... very very nice looking plant and looks like it received some love for sure. That frost and reddish fade look phenomenal. If these pics don't stop I'll be in the poor house soon. 

Every week I say " I don't really need these yet ill buy them later".... and then elkamino posts space monkey and before you know it James bean delivers AGAIN... while your pics are costing me more than I want to admit I must say I'm impressed and that looks like fire for sure... happy growing!


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Oct 19, 2018)

What has happened to our happy thread? Was alcohol involved? Ha.

Mistakes happen, like the ones I made with this Silver Lotus. It was way behind all my others from the start. I culled all except one female, 1st time I have culled f1s but they just were not doing well for me.Thin & straggly & no odor.

In my experience most Bodhi gear has been sensitive to overfeeding, I have sure burned a few. I learned & am now pure organic on my grows, good soil, top dressing, & compost teas have done well for me.

The rest of the garden was happy with that combo but this strain was struggling so bad that I decided to hit it with a dose of Fox Farms Tiger Bloom that I had on hand. This was pretty late for that, just a couple weeks before harvest but I was looking for answers. But then it loved it! WTF?

I hit it everyday other day with light doses of Tiger Bloom, it flourished, the buds fattened up quick & enticing smells developed, but after cure the smell took on a whole new level, pure haze, reminds me of a Durban Poison from long ago.

Guess it’s not always the prettiest girls…it smells & smokes awesome. It was destined for the hash runs but I am really enjoying it.

Only good vibes.


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Oct 19, 2018)

Does bodhi have some "holiday" genetics. I saw on instagram a diff breeder had like pumpkin pie and pumpkin spice and fruit cake seeds as like a holidays release . Does bodhi have something similar?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 19, 2018)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Anyone have any experience with the lemon Wookiee? The lemon diesel mom intrigued me as I’m doing a diesel run this go around, lemon Wookiee and topdawg sour diesel IX. Would love to hear any reports, good or bad on the lemon Wookiee or the lemon diesel cut used


I grew out the testers... they're somewhere in this thread, lol!

I got one really nice lemony smeller, like zested peels. After more than 2 years, I finally had to let her go last week because she was a pm magnet (at least in my garden), and I was tired of dealing with it. Plus, I've got a lot more Bodhi packs to run!

I'm not much for smell and taste, but she stood out for me. Lemon zest with a hint of gas, and a floral, lavender backend, and a kind of creamy smoke, if that makes sense, lol!

Great stone, too, stump-sitter. Very relaxing

Apparently the mom is the Eugene, OR cut, I think that's what Mrs B told me... so hard to keep track of B's stuff, ha ha ha!


----------



## numberfour (Oct 19, 2018)

Goji x Sunshine Daydream Bagseed #2
 
Reminds me of some of the SSDD phenos with the christmas tree / wizard hat point. Frostiest pheno out of the 3 flowered and still with that sweet aroma.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 19, 2018)

What should I grab from glg during the sale. 
Was thinking mother’s milk. 
Any other suggestions?


----------



## elkamino (Oct 19, 2018)

YerpGodMarley said:


> What should I grab from glg during the sale.
> Was thinking mother’s milk.
> Any other suggestions?


If you are more specific in your request, as in what you’re looking for, folks here will be much more likely to respond. And will give you better responses. 

That’s because the general consensus is B breeds fire… so just pick something already. 

Or tell us… What fire are you looking for?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 19, 2018)

YerpGodMarley said:


> What should I grab from glg during the sale.
> Was thinking mother’s milk.
> Any other suggestions?


get some seeds. any will be fine.


----------



## JdDurango (Oct 19, 2018)

No need to be a cocksucker.



reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Cause only a young and inexperienced person would pay 200 for a glorified crock pot. I’ve used them. I figured somebody who’s an AARP member might have a bit more sense. That’s all


----------



## SFnone (Oct 19, 2018)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Does bodhi have some "holiday" genetics. I saw on instagram a diff breeder had like pumpkin pie and pumpkin spice and fruit cake seeds as like a holidays release . Does bodhi have something similar?


I've never heard of anything like that before- are you sure it wasn't a joke?


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Oct 19, 2018)

YerpGodMarley said:


> What should I grab from glg during the sale.
> Was thinking mother’s milk.
> Any other suggestions?


 I'd recommend snow lotus since supposedly bodhi doesn't have the male plant he used for it anymore or something like that


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Oct 19, 2018)

SFnone said:


> I've never heard of anything like that before- are you sure it wasn't a joke?


I'm not sure if it was a joke. I think it'd be awesome to have some pumpkin pie weed but don't want to buy em if they turn out to be bunk


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 19, 2018)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Sunshine daydream is pretty popular it seems. I'd recommend snow lotus tho since supposedly bodhi doesn't have the male plant he used for it anymore or something like that


Snow Lotus and Appalachia males are both gone. If anyone wants anything from either of those, you should probably jump on it. 

I’m really surprised anyone still has Mother’s Milk. I might have to buy a pack.


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 19, 2018)

Whats the earliest folks here have harvested their 88g13hp crosses? I have a Blueberry Hashplant at 42 days that I swear I could take down tomorrow.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Oct 19, 2018)

A look at some outdoor bodhi cherry sunshine I have not had a bad pheno out of five 4 stars strait fire very similar smells and trich prod. In all phenos I’ve ever grown


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Oct 19, 2018)

This right here is from a purple wookie x ssdd that I was gifted beans from someone I met in this forum and my god I can not stress the intoxicating smells of this plant the smells or should I say fumes are all chem and gas surprisingly I can not wait to take some cuts then flower her smells like
An elite or super keeper to me time will tell a little supercropping and topping for now will let her veg


----------



## Warpedpassage (Oct 20, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> A look at some outdoor bodhi cherry sunshine I have not had a bad pheno out of five 4 stars strait fire very similar smells and trich prod. In all phenos I’ve ever grown


I have to say it really seems like the ssdd male is bringing some magic to the table. I really liked a few crosses i got to sample recently with ssdd male. 
One of the favorites was a pheno from strawberry milk x ssdd, crusted with trichomes, damn near wet with em. Amazing relaxing effects. 
Funny enough, i went through a couple packs of ssdd few years ago, and didnt really find anything worth keeping long term. Just luck of the draw i guess.


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 20, 2018)

GOOD SENSE


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 20, 2018)

hows cherry mountain?


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 20, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Whats the earliest folks here have harvested their 88g13hp crosses? I have a Blueberry Hashplant at 42 days that I swear I could take down tomorrow.


I have a guava hashplant pheno that is done under 7 weeks everytime….and a couple of BBHP right now at 7 weeks that could be culled, but loaded with maturing F2's...


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 20, 2018)

Chem Kesey


----------



## hillbill (Oct 20, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Chem Kesey
> View attachment 4218448


Looks like a real snow job! Ice job!


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 20, 2018)

Warpedpassage said:


> I have to say it really seems like the ssdd male is bringing some magic to the table. I really liked a few crosses i got to sample recently with ssdd male.
> One of the favorites was a pheno from strawberry milk x ssdd, crusted with trichomes, damn near wet with em. Amazing relaxing effects.
> Funny enough, i went through a couple packs of ssdd few years ago, and didnt really find anything worth keeping long term. Just luck of the draw i guess.


The SSDD male is retired too. Bodhi said he likes SSDD more by itself than in crosses. Only run once I guess.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 20, 2018)

Anyone running kailash? I have 2 in flower about week 2ish, have them under a net. Was wondering about stretch? So far not a ton for me, but I've had some that go hard about week 3, is this one of those strains?


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 20, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> Anyone running kailash? I have 2 in flower about week 2ish, have them under a net. Was wondering about stretch? So far not a ton for me, but I've had some that go hard about week 3, is this one of those strains?


I asked a week or two ago about Kailash, didn't get much of a response. Needless to say i will be interested in seeing your results.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 20, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> I asked a week or two ago about Kailash, didn't get much of a response. Needless to say i will be interested in seeing your results.


Lol me too


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 20, 2018)

These 2 here, foreground and directly behind, week 2 going into 3 ish, fresh tucking done


----------



## Tstat (Oct 20, 2018)

Goji, a couple more weeks:





Mountain Temple, very nice plant structure:





Space Monkey, getting really fat this time:





And A11! Two different females. One got resin a lot sooner than the other. They seem to be growing just like the ones I had years ago. They are going to finish fast 





My Love Triangle seeds didn't do too well germinating. I got 2 out of 5 to pop. Not sure why, but I'm hoping for a girl.


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 20, 2018)

Does anyone have dreambeaver? Or pics of this sexy lil brown mama?

Lmaop my iPad spelt drama beaver hahahahhaha


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Oct 20, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Chem Kesey
> View attachment 4218448


I'm convinced the 88G13HP is an incredible father. I know the Appy papa gets a lot of fanfare but 88G13HP has produced so many great strains, should start calling him the magic stick.


----------



## Tstat (Oct 20, 2018)

What's a really good couch-lock/spleepy cross? I seem to be missing a true indica for nighttime.


----------



## lukio (Oct 20, 2018)

my space monkey makes me dribble then fall asleep @Tstat could just be me but i wake and bake all day everyday  

black triangle is meant to be quite pokey i believe?


----------



## Tstat (Oct 20, 2018)

lukio said:


> my space monkey makes me dribble then fall asleep


Hmm, I have had limited experience with the monkey. In fact, I still have 3 females that I am going to try to find the keeper.


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 20, 2018)

Still hoping for the dream beaver"..............


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 20, 2018)

Shit I need to hop on these packs before they are gone. Good thing I still have a pack of ssdd and silver mountin. Why do great strains always disappear when I'm flat broke. 

That said all of his shits good so I guess we should be happy there's no shitty beans to be had from bodhi. Definitely plan to buy lots more of his gear in the hopefully near future. I made a gamble on my latest purchase and went with the red eye genetics promo from James bean. Emerald city cookies. Better than your cookies and blueberry ice cream... while I hope they are as good as my bodhi gear I'm still wishing i bought some appy crosses instead before they are gone... damn...


----------



## lukio (Oct 20, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Hmm, I have had limited experience with the monkey. In fact, I still have 3 females that I am going to try to find the keeper.


worth finding for sure, man. this was my keeper, 63 day lavender berry gas. 
   

So many people in this thread have said black triangle is strong, i'll pop it and find out next year.


----------



## lukio (Oct 20, 2018)

some more of the same cut under different leds

  


i think this is a different pheno - smaller, less terpy, more resin and early finisher. making me wish i kept it, haha!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 20, 2018)

Tstat said:


> What's a really good couch-lock/spleepy cross? I seem to be missing a true indica for nighttime.


Purple wookie is a good one that will put you down. tastes really good too, like a cherry ceder cough medicine, but without any of the bad taste. Just that sort of medicinal cherry flavor, in a couple of the phone's I found. 

J1HP has also been good for a "Oh damn I need to stay home because this has put me too far into orbit" feeling as well. I mentioned previously that its good for a dissociative feeling, at least the pheno I found. I'm planning on making it into some concentrate, and using it for a bedtime knock out cartridge.


----------



## Strudelheim (Oct 20, 2018)

Here we are again,
 


Good choices? So far the strains I have previously are SSDD,More Cowbell, Goji, Dream Lotus. I wanted to get some stuff that he won't have anymore, as well to try out some of his other dads. What should I get for freebies to compliment my selection? I was thinking Lucky Wookie & Space Cake Remix, but was also thinking Road Kill unicorn 2.0

I wasn't going to order and was honestly browsing, but once they are in the cart ( just to see what it would cost) and then pictures from this thread and fomo hits hard.


----------



## Strudelheim (Oct 20, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Here we are again,
> View attachment 4218720
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind, I just thought about it while having a shower, I really can't afford another seed purchase. Spent almost $1000 CAD in the last 2 years since starting to grow, havent even had that many good results yet, and am making my own seeds from what I have so have enough to play around with. I hope in a few years, awesome genetics will still be here from bodhi and the community.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Oct 20, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> Chem Kesey
> View attachment 4218448


Damn I need beans of that on my list to go through


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 20, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> has anyone grown out the time bandit? I think I'm sold on that one!!!


Growing right now. Have three females outta 6 just put them in flower about 5 days ago. Clones vegged for a week then put in 1 gallon pots and flowered. Stinky in veg haven’t seen many pics but I will post when closer to being ready


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 20, 2018)

Well my first Bohdi seed order placed through Attitude is going to be held up due to a mail strike here in Canada. I'm not fucking impressed. Wish it would have come through UPS but nope, Canada fucking post


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 20, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Well my first Bohdi seed order placed through Attitude is going to be held up due to a mail strike here in Canada. I'm not fucking impressed. Wish it would have come through UPS but nope, Canada fucking post


Heard from buddy who works there might be decently long or quick due to legalization and all the packages of herb that won’t be delivered lol


----------



## N.R.G. (Oct 20, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Space Monkey View attachment 4217995


That is just down right beautiful. Good job my friend.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 20, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Heard from buddy who works there might be decently long or quick due to legalization and all the packages of herb that won’t be delivered lol


Let's hope it's a one day ordeal. First time ordering outside Canada and this happens. Guess I'm not alone.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 20, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> Here we are again,
> View attachment 4218720
> 
> 
> ...


that cart is STRONG.. Im with you though.. Ive literally got more beans than Im going to be able to get thru.. that deal though!!.. I gotta do like u and take a shower/sleep on it..


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 20, 2018)

Bioaccumulator said:


> Does anyone have dreambeaver? Or pics of this sexy lil brown mama?
> 
> Lmaop my iPad spelt drama beaver hahahahhaha


I have a pack of Dream Beaver. Need to pop them soon. Will post once I do. Maybe f2


----------



## SFnone (Oct 20, 2018)

A couple of Strawberry Sunshine: 
(All my current plants were grown in a new super-soil recipe, and no extra nutrients or liquid fertilizers were added until about a week ago. I can only say that if i had added some earlier, i believe the buds would likely have bulked up a little more, and even more frost would have built up. I had some misfortune on this grow, but it still turned out pretty good. Maybe not the best representation, but you get the idea...)

 
 
Probably somewhat seeded with ssh/pu pollen...


----------



## JHashmore (Oct 20, 2018)

SFnone said:


> A couple of Strawberry Sunshine:
> (All my current plants were grown in a new super-soil recipe, and no extra nutrients or liquid fertilizers were added until about a week ago. I can only say that if i had added some earlier, i believe the buds would likely have bulked up a little more, and even more frost would have built up. I had some misfortune on this grow, but it still turned out pretty good. Maybe not the best representation, but you get the idea...)
> View attachment 4218926
> View attachment 4218928
> ...


If those buds aren’t frosty... I don’t know what frost looks like.


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 21, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> I have a pack of Dream Beaver. Need to pop them soon. Will post once I do. Maybe f2


I'm all over this! Thankyouz!


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 21, 2018)

SFnone said:


> A couple of Strawberry Sunshine:
> (All my current plants were grown in a new super-soil recipe, and no extra nutrients or liquid fertilizers were added until about a week ago. I can only say that if i had added some earlier, i believe the buds would likely have bulked up a little more, and even more frost would have built up. I had some misfortune on this grow, but it still turned out pretty good. Maybe not the best representation, but you get the idea...)
> View attachment 4218926
> View attachment 4218928
> ...




Those look like the first time I tasted maple syrup, REAL DEAL AMBER, Still eat it 35 yrs later. Looks like I found my second choice along with the dream beaver. Wow man what a way to start my day, don't worry about their presentation brother....the y be quite sexy as is


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Oct 21, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I grew out the testers... they're somewhere in this thread, lol!
> 
> I got one really nice lemony smeller, like zested peels. After more than 2 years, I finally had to let her go last week because she was a pm magnet (at least in my garden), and I was tired of dealing with it. Plus, I've got a lot more Bodhi packs to run!
> 
> ...



Flakey thanks for the response! You remember roughly how long they went ? I’m expecting a 11-12 week deal with the Sour D’s.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 21, 2018)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Flakey thanks for the response! You remember roughly how long they went ? I’m expecting a 11-12 week deal with the Sour D’s.


10-11 weeks from flip to 10/14...but I let almost all of B's stuff go 10 weeks.


----------



## nudger36 (Oct 21, 2018)

lukio said:


> Space monkey, flipped it last week. need to strip it and add another net
> 
> View attachment 4217313


Im on it mate


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 21, 2018)

Bioaccumulator said:


> Does anyone have dreambeaver? Or pics of this sexy lil brown mama?
> 
> Lmaop my iPad spelt drama beaver hahahahhaha


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 21, 2018)

Thank you, may I ask how it smoked?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 21, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> That is just down right beautiful. Good job my friend.


 I posted this a ways back but I'll be honest it got space monkey on my next order list from James bean. I would be full of shit if I said I didn't look at that pic more than once. You deserve another post saying very nice job. Cared for right for sure. Happy growing.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 21, 2018)

I decided to give giving a strain review a shot. Found a template that there internet and put my own information into it. Hope it helps some of ya'll, i know a few of you just popped some. 

 
*SeedBank : *James Bean Seeds Co.

*Strain:* Appalachian Super Skunk, Bodhi Genetics

*Soil/hydro:*Grown in 3 gallon pots of promix/happy frog/additional perlite

*Nutes:* Nectar for the Gods, 7 or 8 of the base bottles. I don’t quite remember because I stopped running that line after this round was harvested. I switched to mega crop for price and time spent watering, and I have 0 regrets. 

*Light (kind and schedule):* Flowered under 600w HPS in a 4x4 tent, 18/6 in veg, `12/12 in flower, although I think I’m going to drop it down to 10/14, as people seem to achieve identical results.

*From seed to harvest date:*68 days

*Dry Yield: *120g or so

*High/Effect Duration:* Very good hybrid effects. Effects are felt immediately, but it’s not a debilitating stone. Great for doing chores you don’t really want to do. Provides you the motivation to get up and do them, but a stony effect to make you forget what you’re doing. Lasts an average amount of time. Also great for playing some video games on the couch but not getting sucked into it all day. 

*In-depth*


*RATE SCALE:*1 bad to 10 bigly good


*BAG APPEAL:*7.5/10

For fans of hairy girls! Covered in orange/red hairs, one of the first things you will notice. It wont jump out at you from across the room, but on closer examination you will notice that these are very frosty buds as well, with a medium density. Lots of small sugar leaves poking out, but not large enough to be an issue. Covered in frost. But the most noticeable thing is the long red/orange hairs covering the pale olive green buds. Personally I think these look really nice, but if you’re into the rock hard super tight trim nugs, than this may not be your bag. 

*THE GROWTH:*7/10

She was a pretty easy grow. I popped 5 seeds, took 3 females. Was a quick, hearty vegger. During flower, I noticed a few overfeeding issues, but nothing that she was unable to recover 100% from. No herm traits were noticed in any of the plants I grew. 2 distinct pheno’s noticed. Both were fairly identical in growth and smoke, the only really noticeable variation is the smell. 2 phenos (which I am reviewing) were very lemony, while the other was more of a sour butter musk. She turned out to be a very thirsty girl during the last weeks of her life, needing a bit more water than all the others in the tent at the time. 

*THE SMELL:*9/10

like stinky dank lemons left in a cedar closet. It smells really good. Its super pungent, and you recognize it as soon as the jar is opened. The more it cures (at about 5 months now) the more pronounced that dank skunk smell gets, although its not an overwhelmingly skunky smell. Had I popped more seeds and found more like this, I’d of called it “Appalachian Lemon Party” or something like that. When It first was jarred, I think I would of considered it more of a lemon musk. 

*THE SMOKE:*8/10

Pretty similar to the smell, but more emphasis on the lemony bit, with a skunky earthy bit following a mostly lemon exhale. I also find some hints of fuel. I do not notice any hashy, or spicy taste to it, nor is there anything berry or fruity other than straight lemon. Very smooth smoke, through my water pipes It does not make me cough at all. I’d love to make some of this into full melt concentrate and really get to enjoy the flavor.


*THE HIGH:*9/10

I really enjoy this, I find it to be a pretty versatile smoke. A bowl or joint can get you feeling really good, euphoric, and motivated. Enough bowls or joints will, like most good strains, put you in a stoney couch locky place. Its been able to put me to sleep before, although its not the first thing I’d reach for if I was looking strictly to sleep. I haven’t met anybody who hasn’t very much enjoyed this strain yet. But most importantly this strain makes me feel good and pleasant. 

Overall Comments: I really enjoyed growing this , all 3 plants turned out awesome. They just kept growing in flower too. The weight gain in the last 2 weeks was really impressive for my inexperienced self. I would recommend this strain to anybody, both novice and expert growers looking for a euphoric stone that won’t totally decommission you, unless you want to be. In that case, Blunt up, astronaut! You’re going space traveling. Definitely planning on f2’ing the rest of the beans I have, I would hate to lose this. Oh, myself and others have noticed a lack of pronounced skunk smell, so maybe if you are on a STRICTLY RKS quest, this may not hold great expectations for you.
   
lol I dropped my photo nug halfway through and didnt realize I missed a couple dog hairs on it. oops.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 21, 2018)

goji x fallen angel (devils harvest) chuck


Took it down a week or 2 early because I needed space.. Ive ran it a couple times but it stretches a bit too much to keep around


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 21, 2018)

How many weeks is this one??^^^^^^


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 21, 2018)

Bioaccumulator said:


> How many weeks is this one??^^^^^^


about 8 from flip


----------



## lukio (Oct 21, 2018)

nudger36 said:


> Im on it mate


haha!

i sorted that glg order.

3 packs for 115 quid delivered. theyre no longer available on attitude and would of cost me 225 quid if they were...

never goin to attitude again!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 21, 2018)

Sorry upfront if this is a dumb question but is anyone able to point me to a picture of the snow lotus male? I trust this thread more then anything google is coming back with lol
Cheers


----------



## lukio (Oct 21, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Sorry upfront if this is a dumb question but is anyone able to point me to a picture of the snow lotus male? I trust this thread more then anything google is coming back with lol
> Cheers


from bodhi via cannavore on i see mag


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 21, 2018)

lukio said:


> from bodhi via cannavore on i see mag
> 
> View attachment 4219301


Thank you . I came across the same two pictures but they were not labelled, which made me unsure of the authenticity.
I plan on F2in the Lemon Lotus I have going so is nice to have a vague idea what I am looking at.

Cheers


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 22, 2018)

More Cowbell Remix and Lucky Wookie start of week 6


----------



## lukio (Oct 22, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> More Cowbell Remix and Lucky Wookie start of week 6
> View attachment 4219307 View attachment 4219308


looking good, man. just grabbed the cowbell and the remix. much stretch?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 22, 2018)

lukio said:


> looking good, man. just grabbed the cowbell and the remix. much stretch?


That one stretched a bit which I like but this one had zero stretch.


----------



## lukio (Oct 22, 2018)

@OzCocoLoco 

cheers, yeaahhh im also keen on a bit of stretch. i dont seem to get much at all under white led...


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 22, 2018)

SFnone said:


> A couple of Strawberry Sunshine:
> (All my current plants were grown in a new super-soil recipe, and no extra nutrients or liquid fertilizers were added until about a week ago. I can only say that if i had added some earlier, i believe the buds would likely have bulked up a little more, and even more frost would have built up. I had some misfortune on this grow, but it still turned out pretty good. Maybe not the best representation, but you get the idea...)
> View attachment 4218926
> View attachment 4218928
> ...



Ummmm I think you are being a little hard on yourself those look... PERFECT.. VERY VERY NICE JOB. I love the bodhi thread its almost all I do on here these days I almost forgot there is more to do here than bodhi. Maybe I just like the plants and attitude here.. happy growing


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Oct 22, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> That one stretched a bit which I like but this one had zero stretch.
> View attachment 4219548


Hi Oz, your OGKB had zero stretch?


----------



## FunkBlaster420 (Oct 22, 2018)

Okay guys first time buying Bodhi seeds , really excited but overwhelmed, just want some opinions and honest input, I'm looking for something leaning Indica, one that will give good returns in the rosin press and would love some thing with fruity terps, but most importantly i want a potent smoke. i've narrowed it down to these three.

Mango Hashplant
Raspberry Hashplant
Black Triangle 

Anything helps, Thanks guys!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 22, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Hi Oz, your OGKB had zero stretch?


One of them


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 22, 2018)

FunkBlaster420 said:


> Okay guys first time buying Bodhi seeds , really excited but overwhelmed, just want some opinions and honest input, I'm looking for something leaning Indica, one that will give good returns in the rosin press and would love some thing with fruity terps, but most importantly i want a potent smoke. i've narrowed it down to these three.
> 
> Mango Hashplant
> Raspberry Hashplant
> ...



If you are on Instagram, check out Purple Wookie v1, not v2, it looks insane!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 22, 2018)

lukio said:


> @OzCocoLoco
> 
> cheers, yeaahhh im also keen on a bit of stretch. i dont seem to get much at all under white led...


I've never grown under LED but in the past I would flower under MH for the first 2 weeks to stop them stretching like they do with HPS,but in this new setup I've got more head room and running DE fittings I can let them stretch out more and I'm finding the 600w DE has better penetration than the 1000w SE that I used to have.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 22, 2018)

OrganicGorilla said:


> View attachment 4219763
> If you are on Instagram, check out Purple Wookie v1, not v2, it looks insane!


 I think I had a dream about this last night... the wait to get moved and set up is killing me!!! Beautiful plant. And I don't have an Instagram so thanks for sharing I think my list to buy just got longer...again. happy growing...


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 22, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I've never grown under LED but in the past I would flower under MH for the first 2 weeks to stop them stretching like they do with HPS,but in this new setup I've got more head room and running DE fittings I can let them stretch out more and I'm finding the 600w DE has better penetration than the 1000w SE that I used to have.


 Before I bought my fluence spyder x plus I was strongly considering a de 630 ceramic. Is this the light you are referring to? Still may try one somday.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 22, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> I think I had a dream about this last night... the wait to get moved and set up is killing me!!! Beautiful plant. And I don't have an Instagram so thanks for sharing I think my list to buy just got longer...again. happy growing...


Only place it’s still available is GLG. Hurry because I’m sure that’s the last of that strain.


----------



## SFnone (Oct 22, 2018)

JHashmore said:


> If those buds aren’t frosty... I don’t know what frost looks like.





Bioaccumulator said:


> Those look like the first time I tasted maple syrup, REAL DEAL AMBER, Still eat it 35 yrs later. Looks like I found my second choice along with the dream beaver. Wow man what a way to start my day, don't worry about their presentation brother....the y be quite sexy as is





Diesel0889 said:


> Ummmm I think you are being a little hard on yourself those look... PERFECT.. VERY VERY NICE JOB. I love the bodhi thread its almost all I do on here these days I almost forgot there is more to do here than bodhi. Maybe I just like the plants and attitude here.. happy growing


thanks for the compliments- it turned out pretty good, but I think it is mostly the strain- there are more than a few growers on here that could probably get the trichome build up so thick, you'd think you could scoop it off the buds with a spoon.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 22, 2018)

OrganicGorilla said:


> View attachment 4219763
> If you are on Instagram, check out Purple Wookie v1, not v2, it looks insane!



I wonder if that pics been molested?


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 22, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> I think I had a dream about this last night... the wait to get moved and set up is killing me!!! Beautiful plant. And I don't have an Instagram so thanks for sharing I think my list to buy just got longer...again. happy growing...


There’s no risk with bohdi,he tests everything before releasing them. Gogi is a good one if you can find it


----------



## N.R.G. (Oct 22, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I wonder if that pics been molested?


So much of that going on with Instagram pics. It boggles my mind sometimes how other people don't seem to see it.


----------



## SFnone (Oct 22, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I wonder if that pics been molested?


i didn't even look closely until you said something... is it the strange white aura, or the bizarre background, or maybe the extremely pinkish purple leaves? or something entirely different?


----------



## Rosinallday (Oct 22, 2018)

Some more pictures of #2 Wookie hp. She was the smallest start that made it in but I just really had a good feeling about this one. She had a very strong stemrub and just a nice personality. #1 has much smaller buds and have a strong lavender scent. #2 is deeper than just lavender can't wait to vape this one.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 23, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Before I bought my fluence spyder x plus I was strongly considering a de 630 ceramic. Is this the light you are referring to? Still may try one somday.


Nah at the moment I've got 2 Nanolux and 2 HiPar 600w DE HPS running Denkyu globes,I'll add a couple of CMH after the outdoor season finishes but they'll only be 315w not the 630


----------



## hillbill (Oct 23, 2018)

Alll COBs and white or white/red LEDs at my house but that CMH is always tempting. Seen many great grows under those on this site!


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 23, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Alll COBs and white or white/red LEDs at my house but that CMH is always tempting. Seen many great grows under those on this site!


Love my cmh man, I was gonna go cob to save some electric and heat, but these Solis tek 315s are doing everything I wanted


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 23, 2018)

Here's 2 kailash, 1 under the 315 cmh and 1 under a 600 hps, not seeing much difference in bud structure, just light color lol and the 315 is half the drawl


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 23, 2018)

Am I seeing the cmh throwing yellowish light like the hps? Or am I seeing hps? I really really want a cmh, an am broke azz bitch tho


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 23, 2018)

Bioaccumulator said:


> Am I seeing the cmh throwing yellowish light like the hps? Or am I seeing hps? I really really want a cmh, an am broke azz bitch tho


The cmh is a bit more white than the hps, 3100k is the temp, so it does lean more red than blue, I have a 4200 cmh on the other side as well, that side tends to be slightly stretchier, but finish faster, maybe slightly less in yield, but usually frosty


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 23, 2018)

Here is a clone of "97" I got from durzil under the 4200k side, much truer "white" on the eyes edit:still see a little bleeding orange from the hps, but you get the idea


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 23, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> Here is a clone of "97" I got from durzil under the 4200k side, much truer "white" on the eyesView attachment 4220191 edit:still see a little bleeding orange from the hps, but you get the idea


Indeed and they seem to compliment one another those two lights. Good setup Im jealous


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 23, 2018)

Bioaccumulator said:


> Indeed and they seem to compliment one another those two lights. Good setup Im jealous


Got my setup the hard way brother, I grew it


----------



## jpdnkstr (Oct 23, 2018)

FunkBlaster420 said:


> Okay guys first time buying Bodhi seeds , really excited but overwhelmed, just want some opinions and honest input, I'm looking for something leaning Indica, one that will give good returns in the rosin press and would love some thing with fruity terps, but most importantly i want a potent smoke. i've narrowed it down to these three.
> 
> Mango Hashplant
> Raspberry Hashplant
> ...


I can personally speak for Black Triangle but it's not fruity.


----------



## COGrown (Oct 23, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> So much of that going on with Instagram pics. It boggles my mind sometimes how other people don't seem to see it.


For real. Too many edits. Contrast, structure, sharpen, repeat. Lots of people do it with every pic they post, including some prominent seed makers and their testers. A little correction is one thing, but trying to intentionally distort pictures to make them seem frostier or more colorful is disingenuous.


----------



## FunkBlaster420 (Oct 23, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> I can personally speak for Black Triangle but it's not fruity.
> View attachment 4220210


God damn that is beautiful . I had to go with Black triangle even though it might not have fruity Terps it seems like a strain I would love to grow. Thanks for the reply !


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 23, 2018)

COGrown said:


> For real. Too many edits. Contrast, structure, sharpen, repeat. Lots of people do it with every pic they post, including some prominent seed makers and their testers. A little correction is one thing, but trying to intentionally distort pictures to make them seem frostier or more colorful is disingenuous.


If it’s on Instagram I don’t take it seriously. If you type with as many pictures as words, I don’t take it seriously. You could pjotoshot the titanic sinking into the back of that photo and people will still think it’s real. I grew a few pretty purple Pwooks and they didn’t look nearly that purple.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 23, 2018)

Next to an ass
  100% unedited photos of Purple Wookie v.1 now I’m not claiming this is the golden example, just what I was able to find by popping 5 seeds and taking 3 females. If anybody is interested I can do a full-on grow and smoke report of this strain. Lemme know if you want to see it, cause I don’t need to type it up for myself, lol. 

Edit: smoked some last night, it’s curing out REALLY good


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 23, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4220313 View attachment 4220314 Next to an ass
> View attachment 4220315 View attachment 4220316 100% unedited photos of Purple Wookie v.1 now I’m not claiming this is the golden example, just what I was able to find by popping 5 seeds and taking 3 females. If anybody is interested I can do a full-on grow and smoke report of this strain. Lemme know if you want to see it, cause I don’t need to type it up for myself, lol.
> 
> Edit: smoked some last night, it’s curing out REALLY good


very nice


----------



## McKringleberry (Oct 23, 2018)

Sneak peek @ NL5 Purp and Congo Kashmere testers:
-Nl5P is finishing up quick, right around 8 weeks. All 4 phenos exhibiting purple to some degree with good homogeny between them. The nose ranges from grape to pepper and pine. 
-Congo Kashmere is a terp bomb. All 4 phenos exhibit a rotted, sweet carrot odor with a slight hint of Jack Herrer. They're going to finish up a little later than the NL5's, but should be around the 9 week mark. I'll post more as soon as they're finished.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 23, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> very nice


Thanks. I’m only giving myself 6/10 on that grow. I ran into some over feeding and temp issues that would of never happened had I had a little more foresight and if I had been a little less lazy. It spits multiple pistils out of the same spots, reminds me of a fat teen with a pizza face, lol. Just greazy with an ugly marked face. It’s really unattractive, hahaha. But goddamn is it good. Ground up a few months cured nug and it reeked of straight dried apricots


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 23, 2018)

Dragonsblood X Omg tester. Week fuckin’ 12. C’mon I gotta keep shit moving on!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 23, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4220332 Dragonsblood X Omg tester. Week fuckin’ 12. C’mon I gotta keep shit moving on!


cheese n rice.. 12 weeks?? and still looks like it has another couple Shit would have to send me to the moon lol.. 12 weeks is just too long fr me. I get ancy around week 10 thinkin the shits never gonna end


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 23, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> cheese n rice.. 12 weeks?? and still looks like it has another couple Shit would have to send me to the moon lol.. 12 weeks is just too long fr me. I get ancy around week 10 thinkin the shits never gonna end


Oh I don’t give a shit about how long it takes, I’m sitting on a couple pounds of personal in like 14 different strains. I’m all good. I just need to have a home inspector come so I can redo my mortgage and I need to clean house for that to happen. Got like 5 people asking me when I want to do it, and none of them know what I do. A little bit of patience goes a long way in this hobby/way of life


----------



## COGrown (Oct 23, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4220313 View attachment 4220314 Next to an ass
> View attachment 4220315 View attachment 4220316 100% unedited photos of Purple Wookie v.1 now I’m not claiming this is the golden example, just what I was able to find by popping 5 seeds and taking 3 females. If anybody is interested I can do a full-on grow and smoke report of this strain. Lemme know if you want to see it, cause I don’t need to type it up for myself, lol.
> 
> Edit: smoked some last night, it’s curing out REALLY good


I've grown two other purple unicorn crosses, the purple and pink phenos rather uniformly still had green leaves; they definitely looked more like your pics than that one from IG. 

IG is full of growers who have their heads up eachothers asses. The strain descriptions there often remind me of a certain former poster in this thread who raved about every Bodhi strain like every pack was full of perfect elites. Mind you, he's my favorite out there, but nobody has packs that are absolutely 100% going to have a keeper in the eyes of every grower who buys them.

Speaking of IG, did y'all see that a certain breeder has upped the price on their 'top tier' genetics to over $1000? Of course, if people will believe the Earth is flat, why not that a 10 or 12 pack beans can be worth $1000. I wish I could outcross one of their strains, give it a fancy highfalutin name like "Hypocrisy", and make a quick buck like a common thug; but when I grew their strains a couple years back I didn't find anything unique or remarkable.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 23, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Oh I don’t give a shit about how long it takes, I’m sitting on a couple pounds of personal in like 14 different strains. I’m all good. I just need to have a home inspector come so I can redo my mortgage and I need to clean house for that to happen. Got like 5 people asking me when I want to do it, and none of them know what I do. A little bit of patience goes a long way in this hobby/way of life


for me its certainly not about needin smoke its about wasting energy/resources/time. Consider this scenario.. Strain A finishes at 8-9 weeks and is A grade and Strain B takes 13-14 weeks and is also A grade.. lets say they yield the same. That would mean you're essentially wasting 1/3 of energy/resources/time. I wasn't always like this but my goal nowadays is to minimize waste.. especially time.. 

Some may consider it patience I suppose.. but i call it wasted time.. I save my patience for dealing with my kids lol


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 23, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> for me its certainly not about needin smoke its about wasting energy/resources/time. Consider this scenario.. Strain A finishes at 8-9 weeks and is A grade and Strain B takes 13-14 weeks and is also A grade.. lets say they yield the same. That would mean you're essentially wasting 1/3 of energy/resources/time. I wasn't always like this but my goal nowadays is to minimize waste.. especially time..
> 
> Some may consider it patience I suppose.. but i call it wasted time.. I save my patience for dealing with my kids lol


I don’t know where y’all live but running 3 tents full time only brings my bill up like 50-70 a month, really doesn’t break the bank. Plus I’m all about trying everything I can. You’re not gonna experience landrace sativa if you put a time cap on your grow like that. I’m not trying to argue with you, rather just explain my logic behind it. Yeah fast is nice but it’s by far my lowest priority.also depends on this; have I had a or b before? Do either of them have parents I like? Those certainly take priority as well.


----------



## FunkBlaster420 (Oct 23, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> I can personally speak for Black Triangle but it's not fruity.
> View attachment 4220210


Do you mind if I ask what nutrient regimen you use for veg and flower ?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 23, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> If it’s on Instagram I don’t take it seriously. If you type with as many pictures as words, I don’t take it seriously. You could pjotoshot the titanic sinking into the back of that photo and people will still think it’s real. I grew a few pretty purple Pwooks and they didn’t look nearly that purple.


TBH, I think it has lot to do with the grower, and setup. Just because you didn't a real purple one doesn't mean they aren't for real. I have a friend who tested the PW's, and he got some bonafide purples. One was BOTM at the bay. They are out there!


----------



## GreenNucleus (Oct 23, 2018)

Mtn Temple continuing to add some weight and appears to still be throwing new pistils and a little frost. This may take some time to finish, I see only a few red hairs on the entire Flower. The other plants I have going are all throwing red hairs at a frenzied pace:


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 23, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I don’t know where y’all live but running 3 tents full time only brings my bill up like 50-70 a month, really doesn’t break the bank. Plus I’m all about trying everything I can. You’re not gonna experience landrace sativa if you put a time cap on your grow like that. I’m not trying to argue with you, rather just explain my logic behind it. Yeah fast is nice but it’s by far my lowest priority.also depends on this; have I had a or b before? Do either of them have parents I like? Those certainly take priority as well.


of course of course.. The first year or two I grew out chocs and hazes that went to the 15-16 mark and there just wasn't enough of a difference between things that finished 9-11 to justify the extra month+.. People make a big deal out of sativa vs indica but imo if you smoke enough of most anything you will get couchlocked.. and if you smoke less you can catch some motivation.. I know plenty of people will disagree with that, but thats been my experience.

Good luck with that dragonsblood x


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 23, 2018)

SFnone said:


> thanks for the compliments- it turned out pretty good, but I think it is mostly the strain- there are more than a few growers on here that could probably get the trichome build up so thick, you'd think you could scoop it off the buds with a spoon.


 I think you got it covered man can't have that perfect plant every time. That's why we all like the hunt so much right? Just hope I have enough space for it when I move lol. Maybe I'll get lucky and hit it perfect first round... I will be running bodhi after all.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 23, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> There’s no risk with bohdi,he tests everything before releasing them. Gogi is a good one if you can find it



Been trying to find that for what seems like a lifetime and always see something else on there that I'm thinking looks good as well so I say f### it run it and buy more shit I don't need. Think i have bodhi disease.. one and probably the only one I'm ok with having till I go broke again anyway. Happy growing.


----------



## SFnone (Oct 23, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> TBH, I think it has lot to do with the grower, and setup. Just because you didn't a real purple one doesn't mean they aren't for real. I have a friend who tested the PW's, and he got some bonafide purples. One was BOTM at the bay. They are out there!


for sure there are rarities, and the way someone grows will produce differing results, but that one pic is almost certainly doctored- the almost neon coloring aside, that background looks like it was painted in, and that fog around the plant is just weird.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 23, 2018)

There are a bunch of doctored pics on Insta, but I tend to only follow breeders I like/trust and growers I know, most of them don't doctor any photos unless they make a note of it and it's usually just brightening or dimming or throwing a green filter on if they run blurples to show the plant color


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 23, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> There are a bunch of doctored pics on Insta, but I tend to only follow breeders I like/trust and growers I know, most of them don't doctor any photos unless they make a note of it and it's usually just brightening or dimming or throwing a green filter on if they run blurples to show the plant color


u seen the "rainbow" buds? comments full of "i need that shit" and "fire".. fukn idiots


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 23, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> u seen the "rainbow" buds? comments full of "i need that shit" and "fire".. fukn idiots


Yeah on all those foggers I deny a follow too so I don't end up seeing my private pics used to RIP folks off trying to buy my weed from scammers or cops #followforfollow #


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 23, 2018)

COGrown said:


> I've grown two other purple unicorn crosses, the purple and pink phenos rather uniformly still had green leaves; they definitely looked more like your pics than that one from IG.
> 
> IG is full of growers who have their heads up eachothers asses. The strain descriptions there often remind me of a certain former poster in this thread who raved about every Bodhi strain like every pack was full of perfect elites. Mind you, he's my favorite out there, but nobody has packs that are absolutely 100% going to have a keeper in the eyes of every grower who buys them.
> 
> Speaking of IG, did y'all see that a certain breeder has upped the price on their 'top tier' genetics to over $1000? Of course, if people will believe the Earth is flat, why not that a 10 or 12 pack beans can be worth $1000. I wish I could outcross one of their strains, give it a fancy highfalutin name like "Hypocrisy", and make a quick buck like a common thug; but when I grew their strains a couple years back I didn't find anything unique or remarkable.


 This is why I don't even have a Instagram or Facebook or whatever you call the other ones. To much drama and if I got one it would be simply to hook up with a couple of my favorite breeders. And I have no clue who sells seeds for that money but I will never spend that nor could I afford to. Rather buy more grow equipment for a few more plants at that price. I don't know if anything is good enough to spend 1000 on with great genetics at a much cheaper price. I'd rather buy bodhi or dynasty etc. 



Bbcchance said:


> There are a bunch of doctored pics on Insta, but I tend to only follow breeders I like/trust and growers I know, most of them don't doctor any photos unless they make a note of it and it's usually just brightening or dimming or throwing a green filter on if they run blurples to show the plant color


 I'm guessing if it looks better they think it will increase their sales. I'd much rather see all natural and no photoshop. A filter for a purple light is fine but don't enhance the bud photos to look better... false advertising. Like you said after a while you just learn who you can trust. Plus people here will weed out the shitty breeders and tell it like it is and not follow the hype. Here we find the truth. Happy growing.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 23, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> This is why I don't even have a Instagram or Facebook or whatever you call the other ones. To much drama and if I got one it would be simply to hook up with a couple of my favorite breeders. And I have no clue who sells seeds for that money but I will never spend that nor could I afford to. Rather buy more grow equipment for a few more plants at that price. I don't know if anything is good enough to spend 1000 on with great genetics at a much cheaper price. I'd rather buy bodhi or dynasty etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing if it looks better they think it will increase their sales. I'd much rather see all natural and no photoshop. A filter for a purple light is fine but don't enhance the bud photos to look better... false advertising. Like you said after a while you just learn who you can trust. Plus people here will weed out the shitty breeders and tell it like it is and not follow the hype. Here we find the truth. Happy growing.


I have a small chat group on insta(about 10 people) guys that breed professionally, guys like me that grow personal, large grow guys, a straight up clone pimp, and a couple mycology dudes and we all pull no punches when it comes to genetics, if its shit its shit, those guys I trust, but hell most of em are from here at RIU


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 23, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> I have a small chat group on insta(about 10 people) guys that breed professionally, guys like me that grow personal, large grow guys, a straight up clone pimp, and a couple mycology dudes and we all pull no punches when it comes to genetics, if its shit its shit, those guys I trust, but hell most of em are from here at RIU


 I'll remember you when I need some advice on strains or something new to try from a trustworthy source. Everything I have seen from you seems solid.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 23, 2018)

1000 dollar seeds  I know a guy who planted a pack of testerossa, guy grows fuggin trees too, every one of those plants went full meltdown in a weeks worth of California rain. A pack of free gods gift bx1s from doc dank did remarkable for him tho, so what's a pack of seeds really worth right?


----------



## SFnone (Oct 23, 2018)

by the way, speaking of colorful plants, Green Point's now retired "Sitting Bull" (which was glass slipper/stardawg) did consistently turn a beautiful blueish purple all the way through the fan leaves, but it was a dull color and not at all glow in the dark- the high was not very good on that one, which is probably why it was discontinued.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 23, 2018)

SFnone said:


> for sure there are rarities, and the way someone grows will produce differing results, but that one pic is almost certainly doctored- the almost neon coloring aside, that background looks like it was painted in, and that fog around the plant is just weird.


That wasn't my point... even remotely lol!


----------



## SFnone (Oct 23, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> That wasn't my point... even remotely lol!


oh... I guess I misunderstood what you were saying- sorry


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 23, 2018)

COGrown said:


> IG is full of growers who have their heads up eachothers asses. The strain descriptions there often remind me of a certain former poster in this thread who raved about every Bodhi strain like every pack was full of perfect elites. Mind you, he's my favorite out there, but nobody has packs that are absolutely 100% going to have a keeper in the eyes of every grower who buys them.


hah this is so true.. its so obnoxious and hard to read, people talking about those strains like they bred them themselves.


blowincherrypie said:


> of course of course.. The first year or two I grew out chocs and hazes that went to the 15-16 mark and there just wasn't enough of a difference between things that finished 9-11 to justify the extra month+.. People make a big deal out of sativa vs indica but imo if you smoke enough of most anything you will get couchlocked.. and if you smoke less you can catch some motivation.. I know plenty of people will disagree with that, but thats been my experience.
> 
> Good luck with that dragonsblood x


Hey thank you, That branch I showed was probably the furthest behind. I'm guessing about 2 weeks myself. Thats it right there, you have more experience than me. You've already grown it out and made the educated decision yourself. Thats what I need to and am doing. I highly suspect I will be sticking to shorter timed strains, generally most stuff I like leans that way anyways. I totally agree on the too much and a little bit of any strain thing.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 23, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> 1000 dollar seeds  I know a guy who planted a pack of testerossa, guy grows fuggin trees too, every one of those plants went full meltdown in a weeks worth of California rain. A pack of free gods gift bx1s from doc dank did remarkable for him tho, so what's a pack of seeds really worth right?



$1000 pack of regs.. You look the shit up its nothing that special really either..

grape stomper x breathwork
gratefulbreath x grateful breath

wtf about thems say $1000? smh

I can almost understand payin big bucks for cuts.. if youre a cash cropper whatever.. but beans are a crap shoot. U dont kno wtf u might get


----------



## Coloradoclear (Oct 23, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Well my first Bohdi seed order placed through Attitude is going to be held up due to a mail strike here in Canada. I'm not fucking impressed. Wish it would have come through UPS but nope, Canada fucking post


Dam that is some fucked up luck!


----------



## N.R.G. (Oct 23, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> I have a small chat group on insta(about 10 people) guys that breed professionally, guys like me that grow personal, large grow guys, a straight up clone pimp, and a couple mycology dudes and we all pull no punches when it comes to genetics, if its shit its shit, those guys I trust, but hell most of em are from here at RIU


Sounds like a nice group to rub shoulders with. Too many fakes and scammers out here trying to push seeds that aren't what they present them to be.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 24, 2018)

Just happened to notice that James Bean Company is now JBC Seed Bank and something very Bodhi is happening today as I checked Drops/Restocks & Info!!!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Oct 24, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Just happened to notice that James Bean Company is now JBC Seed Bank and something very Bodhi is happening today as I checked Drops/Restocks & Info!!!


I was headed to this thread to let everyone know the same thing... JBC Bodhi restock is scheduled for today.

=]

Just a little info to everyone about the restock ... it's my understanding that no new gear will be dropping (none from this year's testers) this is more of a restock of old gear. There should be some pretty epic freebies that JBC hasn't offered before and the Buy One Get One deal should kick off, too. 

If you're into rare Bodhi gear, you should probably check the new freebie list as it's been hinted that a few packs of rare FREEBIES will also be available. I'll try to update this thread when I find out more.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 24, 2018)

3 SSDD hit the towel after grower fuck up with some damping off.

I just might flower my ASS today. Just have two so hoping for the best. 

Space Monkey Indica type looks seeded from Sleeskunk. The Monkey is making fat round stinky buds. Some lemon and wood and musk. Nice and frosty....34 days.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 24, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> I was headed to this thread to let everyone know the same thing... JBC Bodhi restock is scheduled for today.
> 
> =]
> 
> ...


God damnit, I just bought a bunch of other gear because I was getting impatient. Oh well,I’ll live vicariously through y’all this round. 

Edit: I see it’s mostly restocks. Hope some of y’all get another chance at 2nd base, I wanted that one bad.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Oct 24, 2018)

JBC Bodhi restock ETA is 6:00 (PST).

The only "new" Bodhi item to drop will be a Bodhi/Strayfox collab -* Deep Line Alchemy #6 *(Iraqi Ranya x '88 G13 Hashplant). Noteworthy restocks: *Blue Sunshine*, *Red Eye Jedi*, and *White Lotus*! All other restocks will be more recent items.

*Buy One* (regular Bodhi pack) *Get One* (freebie pack) will be activated at the same time and this will all be hosted on the new site. The launch, BOGO, and Bodhi restock will all go live simultaneously!

PLEASE NOTE: Red Eye Jedi is VERY limited and will be sold one pack per household so anyone interested should expect to hustle in order to get a pack. 

FREEBIE LIST: *Terpenado*, *Soul Mate*, *More Cowbell (OGKB Remix)*, *Sky Lotus*, *Phone Home*, and *Lucky Wookie* (these will be limited in comparison to the other freebies).


Good luck to everyone camping....!


EDIT: If you're dead-set on a pack of Red Eye Jedi, I might suggest using the new Search feature in order to locate the product the quickest...


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 24, 2018)

GLG will also have a complete Bodhi restock, with all the new freebies and 1 new strain.
We currently have a promo going but will have a Bodhi BOGO next month and we have several 100 packs each of the new freebies.


----------



## Nu-Be (Oct 24, 2018)

With all the recent talk of Black Triangle, I figured I should post my smoke report on the four phenos I was so graciously given to try by a friend on this thread. So, without further ado:

bodhi's *Black Triangle* Evaluation & Smoke Report​
Black Triangle is Triangle Kush x 88g13hp.
​*Grow Environment*

The grow pics are not mine, but the dried flower pics are. The grow pics are from around harvest at my friend's room where she's grown in a perpetual ebb & flow setup under HLG Quantum Board LED lighting. Here's another one.​


*Notes & Flowering Time*

I'll let the growers notes tell the tale, "While growing, it looks TK dominant in structure. 3-5 blade leaves, longer internodes, spot it as OG from across the room...I let it go to day 68, and it was my first run with her so I can't give a harvest window."

Here's my notes by pheno. Sorry about the shitty camera phone pics. Due to the crazy abnormal amounts of rain we've been getting in the desert this fall, I didn't have quite as good of light as usual.​
*Pheno 2:

 

 
*
*7/10 Bag appeal* and density are good, albeit a little more on the thinner side of things, smaller calyx structure, hairier, but I don't mind it.​
*7.5/10 Smell* is nice lemony grape when opening the bag, turning into just a strong but sweet lemon smell. Ground up it's more bright, citrusy hops, like a west coast style IPA.

*6/10 Taste* is unexpectedly spicy and bitter, like pepper, hinting at black licorice in there. Leaves a spicy minty strip down the middle of my tongue. Tastes weird, almost like foreign flavors mixed in there somehow. 

*7/10 Effects* are pretty decent. Puts me into a different plane of existence. It doesn't feel especially potent, but it does make the world look a little different. Generally relaxed, and fairly visual from the get-go, a couple hours later I wake up from the dreamlike trance I was in.​
*Pheno 4:*



*6/10 Density* and bag appeal are OK, with really good frost, but this is a little thin and spongy. Honestly nothing to complain about, but noticeably less bulky than some buds. Frosty, but small calyxes, can see through the nugs. Apparently this one had the largest harvest.

*7/10 Smell* is fairly loud. Berry & Christmas candle. Sweet, but not Yankee Candle sweet. A little piney, but with Xmas spices and that greenhouse funk. Makes your fingers stink, stank, stunk.

*7/10 Taste* is pine & vegetal greens, peach and green apples combined, but with some burn pile trumpster fire in the back of the mouth. A sharp tart note, but also a savory one. Musings of piney hops, greenhouse algae, bat guano, and the crippy from Central Floriduh in the early 2000s. Although not strong initially, it overpowers other flavors, like if you're drinking coffee or wine or beer, it lingers above those other flavors in the back of the nose / roof of your mouth for awhile.

*6/10 Effects* are immediately relaxed, bordering on sleepy. Riding it out creates this odd languorous tension. Reading an article showing a 45%+ loss of insects worldwide since the 1970s, I'm glued to the shit that's making me wring my hands, stuck in a silent horror film. Blissful idiocy might be what it looks like, but my mouth is agape in a silent scream of terror for the earth. Odd effects.  Lasts about 90min. Not real strong, but pleasant! Ends with munchies.​
*Pheno 5:

 

 
*
*6/10 Bag appeal* is not like today's normal top end bag appeal. Fuller nugs than some of the phenos, but hairy. I feel like the current bag appeal standard of tiny nubile nugs with a sparkly sheen, otherwise clean, no hair, no leaf, no bush, is a little weird.  "8 year olds dude."​
*7/10 Smell* is lemony coffee at first. Maybe some other fruit in there. A little green apple when ground up.

*6/10 Flavor* is unexpectedly chem dryer sheets, with this grow's signature greenhouse flavor. Lemony hint, but not up front. Reminds me of the flavor on Ocean Grown Seeds' B-witched F2 tester phenos I grew awhile back.

*8/10 Effects* are creeper, but not bad. Started yawning almost immediately, eyes heavy. Very relaxing effects. Sedating and heavy. Rare to find something that makes me feel sleepy. Powering thru it brings me to a pretty good effect that is surprisingly psychedelic; this pheno puts me into a much different headspace than most weed, disorienting if I go out in public. 2hrs of feeling drugged.​*
Pheno 7:

 

 
*
*8/10 Bag appeal* and density, with larger calyxes, solid nugs, a bit of a glamorous foxtail.​ 
*8/10 Smells* sweet lime citrus blast. Hint of roasted peanuts. Greenhouse funk.

*7/10 Tastes* like green tea, sweetened, with a squirt of fresh lime. Grassy with accents of sweet and tart. A little harsh, maybe that's just hashy taste. Leaves my mouth tasting kinda like I just ate raw pine nuts, then chased it with a slice of lime.

*9/10 Effects* are immediately relaxed. Eyes heavy and swollen feeling. Gets introspective fast. Ever listened to your own heart beat? What about suddenly being aware of the temperature of the same air you've been breathing all day? Real relaxing, almost sleepy, I noticed how dark the house had become on a rare cloudy day in the desert. Still going up, 45min later. Real close to a 10/10 on feel good effects, and this one has the 8 or 9/10 potency you expect from this cross. Even 2hrs later I'm still feeling it, albeit not as strongly. Still very relaxed, almost hypnotic for up to 3hrs.​
*Medicinal Value*

Pheno 7 has a really good pain relieving and muscle relaxing effect for some people. Many of the phenos have hypnotic effects that are a bit dissociative. Could be good for a number of medical issues.​
*Overall Impression?*

This one's a winner, no doubt. None of the phenos were dogs. She's a crowd pleaser for sure. Lots of people love the potent indica effects of TK, so how could you go wrong when combining it with another heavy indica powerhouse like 88g13hp? 

Everyone who loves indicas should buy this. Do not pass go. Run, don't walk, to Great Lakes Genetics, James Bean Company, Big Shoe @ IG, or your other favorite bodhi rep and buy them out of this one. Seriously, it's that good. ​
*Keeper?*

I could see one or two of these phenos being keepers in most gardens, just from effects alone. #5 and #7 were my favorites for effects.​
*P.S. * Not sure if anyone's seen Doc D's cut of the Black Triangle, but they have it out west at Radio Ridge Nursery (where bodhi donates his keeper cuts), and I know it's making its way across the country. It appears to have a different structure than the phenos I reviewed. It also tests at 30-31% thc-a.

This bodhi tester says it's his favorite smoke ever:

https://www.instagram.com/p/Box7th5Fq_A/?taken-by=powermedsgarden

And look at the list of elites he has in his garden right now:

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo_t67dlYKu/?taken-by=powermedsgarden

Pretty high praise, given the options available to him.


----------



## THT (Oct 24, 2018)

White lotus is getting close


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 24, 2018)

@Nu-Be @THT well done yall!


----------



## SFnone (Oct 24, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> God damnit, I just bought a bunch of other gear because I was getting impatient. Oh well,I’ll live vicariously through y’all this round.
> 
> Edit: I see it’s mostly restocks. Hope some of y’all get another chance at 2nd base, I wanted that one bad.


lol I did the exact same thing- now i'm out of money... anybody get the red eye jedi?


----------



## doniawon (Oct 24, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> @Nu-Be @THT well done yall!


2nd that, nu-be that's unreal. Should come with every seed pack. Would be a nice bonus.


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 24, 2018)

THT said:


> White lotus is getting close
> View attachment 4220902 View attachment 4220903


DWC?


----------



## THT (Oct 24, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> DWC?


Yep DWC, currently at 700-900ppm under a 600W MH


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Oct 24, 2018)

SFnone said:


> lol I did the exact same thing- now i'm out of money... anybody get the red eye jedi?


 Launch is in 15 minutes... Here's to hoping fellow RIU'ers hit their targets...


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 24, 2018)

Is jamesbean not working for anyone else?


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 24, 2018)

I meant jbc seeds..


----------



## growslut (Oct 24, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Is jamesbean not working for anyone else?


not working for me either


----------



## SFnone (Oct 24, 2018)

I was on there about an hour ago and it was fine, but now no good- maybe some kind of crash?


----------



## Nug Farmer (Oct 24, 2018)

It's down.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Oct 24, 2018)

It crashed within 3 minutes of launch... this is a new hefty server... many visitors at the moment.

JB is well aware of the issue and already on the phone with server people and appreciates everyone's patience. 

Sorry, guys...


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 24, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> It crashed within 3 minutes of launch... this is a new hefty server... many visitors at the moment.
> 
> JB is well aware of the issue and already on the phone with server people and appreciates everyone's patience.
> 
> Sorry, guys...


Damn that's a bummer, well I'm glad it's not just me lol any idea on when it will be good to go?


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Oct 24, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Damn that's a bummer, well I'm glad it's not just me lol any idea on when it will be good to go?


He's trying to sort it now and just told me it's working on his browser. My browser still has database errors....


----------



## doniawon (Oct 24, 2018)

Should have my ssdd f2 tomorrow!! Wooptty woo. @indegobaebee @basementdank. Thanks fuckers!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 24, 2018)

fuck man..   I _really_ wanna buy another couple packs.. My shits all conflicted.. Im gettin pulled both ways


----------



## SFnone (Oct 24, 2018)

bonus points for using mr. price so close to halloween


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 24, 2018)

Site works now, ordered a pack of red eye jedi and picked soul mate as my freebie.


----------



## SFnone (Oct 24, 2018)

still seems a little slow though


----------



## SFnone (Oct 24, 2018)

and... mines down again


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Oct 24, 2018)

They're almost finished with a hard server reset and the links should begin to work correctly any minute. Depending on your region, the functionality may improve sooner than others.

Red Eye Jedi is down to one pack remaining.

Good luck!


----------



## growslut (Oct 24, 2018)

@SmokeAL0t is the Useful/Bohdi Dank Sinatra f2 promo still active?


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Oct 24, 2018)

growslut said:


> @SmokeAL0t is the Useful/Bohdi Dank Sinatra f2 promo still active?


No.

The website seems to be running... sluggish as it may. JB will get this straight tomorrow. Red Eye Jedi has sold out. If the website goes down again tonight (due to high volume traffic), JB will know about it and is monitoring this situation through the night.

I'm off the pc now. Hope everyone gets your gear before it's gone!


----------



## SFnone (Oct 24, 2018)

I see that there is a new bit on dragonsblood hashplant- I just thought it was kinda interesting- a little example to any of those out there who think Bodhi is just another chucker-
"_I have been working on a secret project for a few years, not trying to be sneaky, just wanted to make sure i could pull it off before i spilled the beans. I’m about 75% done and things are going very well. its a new male, a male that brings with it a unique genetic marker. the male and its progeny bleed a dark red/violet high brix sap that resembles blood, along with a very different terpene signature and a beautiful uplifting high. originaly i called it just blood, but to not confuse people with the old Hawaiian sativa of the same name, i renamed the line dragons blood after the dark aromatic tree sap used by magians to ward of negative energies and infuse the work space with positive vibes. the line is based off a unique individual from the pipeline hashplant seeds, i sprouted all 23, and one plant had the red trait, I’m thinking it has hawiian blood ancestry deep in its genetics or it was crossed pollinated by the blood. the line dates from the mid nineties, and was bred by a kind soul with deep roots in islands cannabis heritage, he’s no longer with us but will live on through the seeds. in order to isolate the traits in blood specimen i took a pipeline male and crossed it to the blood, then grew out 33 of those looking for the blood trait, about 30% had the trait. i then took those plants and open pollinated them. the next wave had 50% blood traits. repeat the process, now were up to 70%. f1 hybrids with the line are showing a 50% blood traits. blood expressing hybrids of hybrids are showing 0% blood traits with a limited experiment of only 6 seeds. i think one more ix of the line and it will be pretty dominate, I’m hoping not so dominate that it takes over, the deadly g inbreeding taught me that further is not always better, its about balance and synergy. I’ve grown out the dragons blood hashplant (dragons blood f2 x 88g13hp) twice, she’s a beautiful frosty beauty, with that refreshing effect on the mind, body, and soul. testers with the f3 males are ready, and f4s will be popped soon. I’m not sure if i want the trait to stay within the f1’s and initial hybrid outcrosses or be dominate enough to move more freely into the greater gene pool._
_the applications are novel and vast. put a hundred og’s in the room, not an easy task to tell them apart, but if one bleeds red you know which that one is. you can also link the trait to other traits making breeding easier by selecting for colored sap individuals. starting family lines and lineages from this royal blood pool will offer up endless possibilities. with deep gratitude and love, Its my pleasure to offer up this this true breeding scarlet cannabis treasure line for the community and the future…"_


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 24, 2018)

Was lucky enough to grab a 
red eye Jedi 
with all the server madness. 

Plant more seeeeeds


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 25, 2018)

*Jabba's Stash* - 2 phenos, Day 46


----------



## jpdnkstr (Oct 25, 2018)

FunkBlaster420 said:


> Do you mind if I ask what nutrient regimen you use for veg and flower ?


I use General Hydroponics 3 part, GH Floranova, Canna Coco and Megacrop(each at different times) mostly Megacrop or floranova in veg and 3part or Canna in bloom. I also use various additives depending on the plants and time.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Oct 25, 2018)

When does James Bean prompt you choose your freebies?


----------



## Strudelheim (Oct 25, 2018)

SFnone said:


> I see that there is a new bit on dragonsblood hashplant- I just thought it was kinda interesting- a little example to any of those out there who think Bodhi is just another chucker-
> "_I have been working on a secret project for a few years, not trying to be sneaky, just wanted to make sure i could pull it off before i spilled the beans. I’m about 75% done and things are going very well. its a new male, a male that brings with it a unique genetic marker. the male and its progeny bleed a dark red/violet high brix sap that resembles blood, along with a very different terpene signature and a beautiful uplifting high. originaly i called it just blood, but to not confuse people with the old Hawaiian sativa of the same name, i renamed the line dragons blood after the dark aromatic tree sap used by magians to ward of negative energies and infuse the work space with positive vibes. the line is based off a unique individual from the pipeline hashplant seeds, i sprouted all 23, and one plant had the red trait, I’m thinking it has hawiian blood ancestry deep in its genetics or it was crossed pollinated by the blood. the line dates from the mid nineties, and was bred by a kind soul with deep roots in islands cannabis heritage, he’s no longer with us but will live on through the seeds. in order to isolate the traits in blood specimen i took a pipeline male and crossed it to the blood, then grew out 33 of those looking for the blood trait, about 30% had the trait. i then took those plants and open pollinated them. the next wave had 50% blood traits. repeat the process, now were up to 70%. f1 hybrids with the line are showing a 50% blood traits. blood expressing hybrids of hybrids are showing 0% blood traits with a limited experiment of only 6 seeds. i think one more ix of the line and it will be pretty dominate, I’m hoping not so dominate that it takes over, the deadly g inbreeding taught me that further is not always better, its about balance and synergy. I’ve grown out the dragons blood hashplant (dragons blood f2 x 88g13hp) twice, she’s a beautiful frosty beauty, with that refreshing effect on the mind, body, and soul. testers with the f3 males are ready, and f4s will be popped soon. I’m not sure if i want the trait to stay within the f1’s and initial hybrid outcrosses or be dominate enough to move more freely into the greater gene pool.
> the applications are novel and vast. put a hundred og’s in the room, not an easy task to tell them apart, but if one bleeds red you know which that one is. you can also link the trait to other traits making breeding easier by selecting for colored sap individuals. starting family lines and lineages from this royal blood pool will offer up endless possibilities. with deep gratitude and love, Its my pleasure to offer up this this true breeding scarlet cannabis treasure line for the community and the future…"_


Sounds like its unlikely I will see this trait in my 2 plants of Deadhead X 3 Headed Dragon(Triangle Kush X Dragons Blood Hashplant F1) or 1 plant of Atonic x 3 Headed Dragon. Still excited to flower out these bad dawg freebies. thanks for sharing

I call them atonic dragon and deadheaded dragon lol

theres bad dawg info:

Atonic (Nine Fold Genetics) x 3 Headed Dragon (Bodhi).

3 Headed Dragon is BODHI’s (Triangle Kush x Dragonsblood F1).

The Dragonsblood F1 I used is from older stock (less likely to see the blood trait pheno), Bodhi has now worked the Dragonsblood line to a F3,to insure more of the blood trait phenos.

I just want to clarify this is from the older gear. I did however use a male with the Blood trait. I decided to make some crosses with this cut because I really like the High of the 3 Headed Dragon. It is very upbeat and will have you talking to anyone who will listen for hours.

I think this will be a great medical strain. It takes Nine Folds Genetics high CDB

Strain, ATONIC (Perkins x Good Medicine) and adds the great upbeat

high of the 3 Headed Dragon.

Quote from Dragboat


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 25, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> When does James Bean prompt you choose your freebies?


 It said to put them in order notes man. Hope this helps. Good luck I'm sure it won't last long. Grabbed up some bingo pajama and spack money due to a fantastic photo a few pages back. Luckey woke and phone home were free!! Thanks James bean...


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Oct 25, 2018)

I'd like to poll the general Bodhi braintrust: how long do you veg on average? And let's define veg as seed in towel/water/whatever to 12/12 lights. I know it varies for each grower, I'm just interested in what everyone does.

It's like polling everyone's favorite time to eat. I won't necessarily change my eating frequency/timing but I'm still interested in knowing what the majority does.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 25, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> I'd like to poll the general Bodhi braintrust: how long do you veg on average? And let's define veg as seed in towel/water/whatever to 12/12 lights. I know it varies for each grower, I'm just interested in what everyone does.
> 
> It's like polling everyone's favorite time to eat. I won't necessarily change my eating frequency/timing but I'm still interested in knowing what the majority does.


All depends what I got going on in the next 6 months. Generally 3-8 weeks depending on a variaty of factors. I’d average about 5 weeks though. Also depends on what’s going on in my other tents too. 

Edit: other factors also include known stretch and parents. Plants I top (pretty much all but not always) get longer veg. Sometimes it all depends on my mood.


----------



## elkamino (Oct 25, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> I'd like to poll the general Bodhi braintrust: how long do you veg on average? And let's define veg as seed in towel/water/whatever to 12/12 lights. I know it varies for each grower, I'm just interested in what everyone does.
> 
> It's like polling everyone's favorite time to eat. I won't necessarily change my eating frequency/timing but I'm still interested in knowing what the majority does.


Honestly every time is different for me due to other stuff like travel, fishing, hunting etc going on, but it also varies because of changing ambient temps, whether I’m growing from seed, # of plants, how fast they veg, etc. 

I just grow legally (12 or fewer in AK) for myself n friends, and grow em bigger or smaller based on space available, and how full the jars are.

So sometimes 12/12 from seed, but this morning I just chopped up a root bound blueberry hp that’s been vegging for three months. I cut it way back and did the same thing to it’s root ball. Ten percent of the plant remains, repotted in organic soil. I won’t have time to flower for a while and it will be in good shape soon. But the veg will technically be more than four months! Anyway This prolly isn’t useful lol.


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 25, 2018)

Pirate sweat x 88g13hp nugs
That dank onion body odor smell is coming back through the cure. My taste buds aren't that great but the smoke is very strong and pungent, sticks in your mouth for awhile. Gets you stoned.
My lucky charms x purple unicorn testers are still going, almost 11 weeks flowering now. Not as healthy as I'd like but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 25, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Pirate sweat x 88g13hp nugsView attachment 4221719
> That dank onion body odor smell is coming back through the cure. My taste buds aren't that great but the smoke is very strong and pungent, sticks in your mouth for awhile. Gets you stoned.
> My lucky charms x purple unicorn testers are still going, almost 11 weeks flowering now. Not as healthy as I'd like but I'm not complaining.View attachment 4221721 View attachment 4221722 View attachment 4221723


 I get the health thing but it happens and looks like you don't have much to complain about man. Looks good to me. That top pic looks very Top shelf. Nice job and happy growing.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 25, 2018)

On second thought all them nugs look nice health shit aside. I'll be glad to smoke it for you


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 25, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> *Jabba's Stash* - 2 phenos, Day 46
> View attachment 4221258



Nice pics thanks for sharing! Out of curiosity have you burned any yet or run it before? It's the one strain I have heard didn't fit what some riu members like. They didn't say it was bad just not what they prefer. I had plans on buying it sometime so figured I'd ask. Thanks in advance for any info you can provide. Happy growing


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 25, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> I get the health thing but it happens and looks like you don't have much to complain about man. Looks good to me. That top pic looks very Top shelf. Nice job and happy growing.


Thanks yeah they were looking good up until a couple weeks ago but I've been pretty busy and they've been neglected. The 2 gal pots they're in needed watering every day at peak growth which was hard for me, definitely missed a couple waterings. Should be some dank, they just need too hurry up and finish!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 25, 2018)

Ya I hear ya past 9 to 10 weeks I get impatiant as well but ya gotta do what you gotta man. Good job. Who knows could be your next gem after you burn a bit.
Happy growing!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 25, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Nice pics thanks for sharing! Out of curiosity have you burned any yet or run it before? It's the one strain I have heard didn't fit what some riu members like. They didn't say it was bad just not what they prefer. I had plans on buying it sometime so figured I'd ask. Thanks in advance for any info you can provide. Happy growing


This is my first run with them.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 25, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> This is my first run with them.


 Let us know when its dry man looking good. Happy growing!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Oct 25, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Let us know when its dry man looking good. Happy growing!


Will do, thanks!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 25, 2018)

Soooooo let's hear about who took advantage of James beans new site and scoffed the beans I wanted!!! I was able to grab bingo pajama and space monkey( due to the beautiful photo a ways back) and a couple promising freebies luckey wookie and I said sky lotus or phone home for the 2nd. I'm sure they are all good anyway. Let's hear what y'all got anything good? Sorry I'm stoned they all gooddddddddd lol.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 25, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Pirate sweat x 88g13hp nugsView attachment 4221719
> That dank onion body odor smell is coming back through the cure. My taste buds aren't that great but the smoke is very strong and pungent, sticks in your mouth for awhile. Gets you stoned.
> My lucky charms x purple unicorn testers are still going, almost 11 weeks flowering now. Not as healthy as I'd like but I'm not complaining.View attachment 4221721 View attachment 4221722 View attachment 4221723


I had a Purple Wookie that spit pistils like that one does, must be Purple Unicorn trait.


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 25, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I had a Purple Wookie that spit pistils like that one does, must be Purple Unicorn trait.


I agree, they also have a similar funky old shoe smell as the purple wookies i grew. I think the chem in it is strong because all the phenos have a underlying chem stanky funk to them. Might also explain the foxtailing but my environment isn't the best so i blame that. This one is the worst by far, has 3in long foxtails at the top. looks cool and everything underneath is dense.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 25, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> I agree, they also have a similar funky old shoe smell as the purple wookies i grew. I think the chem in it is strong because all the phenos have a underlying chem stanky funk to them. Might also explain the foxtailing but my environment isn't the best so i blame that. This one is the worst by far, has 3in long foxtails at the top. looks cool and everything underneath is dense.View attachment 4221823


Foxtail , smoxtail. That plant is beautiful!!. Lovely lady for sure.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 26, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> I agree, they also have a similar funky old shoe smell as the purple wookies i grew. I think the chem in it is strong because all the phenos have a underlying chem stanky funk to them. Might also explain the foxtailing but my environment isn't the best so i blame that. This one is the worst by far, has 3in long foxtails at the top. looks cool and everything underneath is dense.View attachment 4221823


oh for sure, one of my Purple wookies was nothing but foxtails. made some great smoke but its really a 2/10 bag appeal dried. looks just like the one you posted here.


----------



## zeeman (Oct 26, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Soooooo let's hear about who took advantage of James beans new site and scoffed the beans I wanted!!! I was able to grab bingo pajama and space monkey( due to the beautiful photo a ways back) and a couple promising freebies luckey wookie and I said sky lotus or phone home for the 2nd. I'm sure they are all good anyway. Let's hear what y'all got anything good? Sorry I'm stoned they all gooddddddddd lol.


I grabbed the DLA 6, because I wanted the stray fox Iraqi, and the Lavender Aura to try to get something with some purps with Phone Home and Terpenado for the freebies. I have run phone home before and am glad to get it back in the stable(I didn’t save my cut for plant count reasons)


----------



## hillbill (Oct 26, 2018)

Just planted 3 cracked SSDD in red Solos.

2 little ASS are 2 days in 10/14 tent. Hope at least one is a girl.

I have one Space Monkey at 36 days and staying an overall small bushy thing sporting big nugs. Wider leaves than most Monkeys and smells strong but unable to ID today. 

Doing some “window shopping” at JBC and just color me INDECISIVE, Damn it!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 26, 2018)

Too many choices and I go full ADHD, probably just check and recheck choices all day!


----------



## Baqualin (Oct 26, 2018)

Hey guys new to this thread and Bodhi gear. I picked up Space Monkey, Prayer Tower, Axis and Sky Lotus. I've followed this thread for a while and looking forward to getting to know everybody. New to Bodhi, not new to growing, 48 years under my belt there, but learn something new everyday. For the last 10 / 12 years I've ran mostly Sannie's, Eskobar's USC, Dynasty's, AlphaKronik and Swami's Organic seeds gear, glad to add Bodhi to the runs.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 26, 2018)

My black triangle finally made it through from attitude to Nova Scotia. First time running anything Bohdi


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Oct 26, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> $1000 pack of regs.. You look the shit up its nothing that special really either..
> 
> grape stomper x breathwork
> gratefulbreath x grateful breath
> ...


EDIT: holy shit I saw a 8 pack for 500$ lol, what a joke man. People are buying them I guess though so I can't blame them for taking advantage of idiots. Most I'll pay for a pack is 200$, and it's usually something more exotic like some banana og f3s or something. Jeez man, 
Tier 4 contains 60-100 seeds, so its more like 100$ to 200$ a pack, also they aren't selling those to the public, just breeders and friends. The crosses on those are not known to the public. Those guys love trolling IG and I find it hilarious to be honest. Grape Stomper, and all their breath lineups have been great for me, good yeilds,flavor, and potency. Also they will replace your packs regardless of growing error if you go through a reputable vendor. I got some pug gear too but after that pissing fit with Loki using an auto trimmer I got rid of most his gear.


Back to Bodhi, has anyone grown secret chief? I can't find shit on it but I feel like SFV OG mixed with that HP88 would be a really nice piney classic OG. If you guys could help me out I would appreciate it a ton. And would it be worth double the price of a normal pack?


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Oct 26, 2018)

An update to my photo period experiment.

These More Cowbells are flowering faster than expected, They have been outside for 16 days. Daylight duration here is now exactly 11 hours.

I am preparing to be gone for a couple weeks, I usually like to be done before my fall vacation not sure what to expect with my non smoking buddy looking out for them.

All good fun.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 26, 2018)

Vaping my Northern Skunk/C99 is doing nothing for deciding on JBC order, mich more relaxed about it though. I think everything will be G13HP or Wookie related though.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 26, 2018)

I haven’t seen Secret Chief in stock anywhere lately but I have grown it a couple times. Easy growing and very hard nugs. The Chief has very red rusty hair(pistils) and will throw your ass on the couch and sit on you!


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Oct 26, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I haven’t seen Secret Chief in stock anywhere lately but I have grown it a couple times. Easy growing and very hard nugs. The Chief has very red rusty hair(pistils) and will throw your ass on the couch and sit on you!


I have the chance to trade or buy it from someone. Just haven't found much on it, one or two pics on IG is all. I love a good indica that floors ya, how was the smell and taste on them? The name alone was intriguing. Would you consider them one of bodhi's good ones?

Any pics by any chance?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 26, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Too many choices and I go full ADHD, probably just check and recheck choices all day!


It's about what I do as well and then spend money I don't have. I really have a thing for buying seeds I don't need.



Baqualin said:


> Hey guys new to this thread and Bodhi gear. I picked up Space Monkey, Prayer Tower, Axis and Sky Lotus. I've followed this thread for a while and looking forward to getting to know everybody. New to Bodhi, not new to growing, 48 years under my belt there, but learn something new everyday. For the last 10 / 12 years I've ran mostly Sannie's, Eskobar's USC, Dynasty's, AlphaKronik and Swami's Organic seeds gear, glad to add Bodhi to the runs.


 Welcome to riu and the bodhi thread. Some good beans you have been working with and I'm sure bodhi will work out great for you. This thread is a mountin of info and lots of great people in here. So enjoy and help keep the GREAT attitude here going.


----------



## lukio (Oct 26, 2018)

So hyped for the Silver Mountains ive just flipped. stem rubs smell of the SSH that reminds me so much of Amsterdam 10 years ago, exactly what i wanted  bring on the flowers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 26, 2018)

lukio said:


> So hyped for the Silver Mountains ive just flipped. stem rubs smell of the SSH that reminds me so much of Amsterdam 10 years ago, exactly what i wanted  bring on the flowers


I can’t keep track of all the different “mountains” he’s got, hope the silver mountains work out well!


----------



## lukio (Oct 26, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I can’t keep track of all the different “mountains” he’s got, hope the silver mountains work out well!


it is hard to keep track isnt it?! cheers brother, im hopefull!


----------



## Baqualin (Oct 26, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> It's about what I do as well and then spend money I don't have. I really have a thing for buying seeds I don't need.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to riu and the bodhi thread. Some good beans you have been working with and I'm sure bodhi will work out great for you. This thread is a mountin of info and lots of great people in here. So enjoy and help keep the GREAT attitude here going.


Thanks for the welcome Diesel0889 Glad to be here and no worries, I'm here to learn and listen, I'm a no drama realist and easy to get along with, a Kentuckian. I've been on Opengrow for years, but it's not as active as it once was and things here as far as select breeders go are pretty active, especially this thread, only about halfway through and learned a lot so far.
Best,
Baq


----------



## hillbill (Oct 26, 2018)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I have the chance to trade or buy it from someone. Just haven't found much on it, one or two pics on IG is all. I love a good indica that floors ya, how was the smell and taste on them? The name alone was intriguing. Would you consider them one of bodhi's good ones?
> 
> Any pics by any chance?


 No pics but it is a stellar strain but not for high function capabilities.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 26, 2018)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I have the chance to trade or buy it from someone. Just haven't found much on it, one or two pics on IG is all. I love a good indica that floors ya, how was the smell and taste on them? The name alone was intriguing. Would you consider them one of bodhi's good ones?
> 
> Any pics by any chance?


Nope, haven't ran it yet so there are no pics by me (ba dump bump)


----------



## SFnone (Oct 26, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Pirate sweat x 88g13hp nugsView attachment 4221719
> That dank onion body odor smell is coming back through the cure. My taste buds aren't that great but the smoke is very strong and pungent, sticks in your mouth for awhile. Gets you stoned.
> My lucky charms x purple unicorn testers are still going, almost 11 weeks flowering now. Not as healthy as I'd like but I'm not complaining.View attachment 4221721 View attachment 4221722 View attachment 4221723


dang those pirate sweat/88g13hp look great- did you ever find out what pirate sweat is?


reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I had a Purple Wookie that spit pistils like that one does, must be Purple Unicorn trait.


I agree- my ssh/pu throw out pistils forever- as soon as I think it's all done, out come more.


----------



## lukio (Oct 26, 2018)

hillbill said:


> G13HP or Wookie related


i hear ya! i currently have these sitting in the fridge.

*Black Raspberry x5 - (goji f2 x wookie15)*

*Granola Funk x12 - (gsc x wookie15)*

*Guava Wookie x11 - (stardawg guava x wookie15)*

*Space Monkey - (gg4 x wookie15)*


*Black Triangle x13 - (TK x 88g13hp)*

*Super Silver HP x25 - (ssh x 88g13hp)*

*Cluster Funk x12 - (chem91jb x 88g13hp)*

*Chem kesey x11 - (skunk va x 88g13hp)*

*More Cowbell x11- (gsc x 88g13/hp)*

*More Cowbells x11 - (OGKB Remix)*


if i'm really quiet i can hear them calling my name


----------



## GranolaFunk (Oct 26, 2018)

lukio said:


> i hear ya! i currently have these sitting in the fridge.
> 
> *Black Raspberry x5 - (goji f2 x wookie15)*
> 
> ...


That's quite a collection! You ever think about making f2s of each to expand your collection without having to spend more on packs?


----------



## lukio (Oct 26, 2018)

GranolaFunk said:


> That's quite a collection! You ever think about making f2s of each to expand your collection without having to spend more on packs?


not at the mo, im unfortunately limited for space as im in the UK where it's illegal to grow.

i tend to pop half packs at a time so i can get through lots of different strains and keep some seeds in storage - so maybe i'll get the opportunity if the law changes one day.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 26, 2018)

Trying to order at JBC but nothing happens after I place order, emailed and waiting.


----------



## JeffSessions (Oct 26, 2018)

SFnone said:


> dang those pirate sweat/88g13hp look great- did you ever find out what pirate sweat is?


I don't remember, but Bodhi talks about Pirate Sweat in the potcast interview.


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 26, 2018)

SFnone said:


> dang those pirate sweat/88g13hp look great- did you ever find out what pirate sweat is?
> 
> I agree- my ssh/pu throw out pistils forever- as soon as I think it's all done, out come more.


Not yet hopefully soon. He did mention it in the pot cast but didn't give any info on it.


----------



## zeeman (Oct 26, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Trying to order at JBC but nothing happens after I place order, emailed and waiting.


My emails ended up in my spam folder


----------



## hillbill (Oct 26, 2018)

zeeman said:


> My emails ended up in my spam folder


Junk box here! Thank you


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 27, 2018)

Heads upBodhi peeps, I know it’s not a Bodhi vendor, but dont use seedsherenow right now. Orders are getting seized. So if you need non bodhi seeds look elsewhere. Y’all are good people and just want to make sure you stay safe.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 27, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Junk box here! Thank you


Black Triangle and Phone Home coming to Hillbill!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 27, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Black Triangle and Phone Home coming to Hillbill!


hope your order goes better than mine did.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 27, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> hope your order goes better than mine did.


JBC


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Oct 27, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Heads upBodhi peeps, I know it’s not a Bodhi vendor, but dont use seedsherenow right now. Orders are getting seized. So if you need non bodhi seeds look elsewhere. Y’all are good people and just want to make sure you stay safe.


I could be completely off-base but it seems counter-intuitive for LEO to seize shipments placed through the USPS... why wouldn't vendors start using non-federally owned shipping services to circumvent seizures?


----------



## lukio (Oct 27, 2018)

day 16 space monkey 4x4


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 27, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> I could be completely off-base but it seems counter-intuitive for LEO to seize shipments placed through the USPS... why wouldn't vendors start using non-federally owned shipping services to circumvent seizures?


because they can open any pkg at any time for any reason, and if contraband is found will usually contact authorities. usps needs a warrant for first class mail opening, unless they think its a bomb or contraband of some sort and their process is more user friendly. High volume vendors prolly should be on lookout. Now you see why on IG, peer to peer, email, etc, is becoming more popular. Strainly being another one, more of a private, person to person interractions, etc. jmho


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 27, 2018)

Any time you have the option always buy direct from the breeder


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 27, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> Any time you have the option always buy direct from the breeder


like GPS? lol but I get whatcha sayin


----------



## growslut (Oct 27, 2018)

lukio said:


> day 16 space monkey 4x4
> 
> View attachment 4222521


looking great!

I see how you clipped your fan to the chord--nice move~

I have been struggling to find the best way to attach a fan at the top of the canopy. I can't seem to find a good spot to attach a clip fan, and I thought about getting a wall mounted fan, but previously had to remove the carbon fan from the wall because of wall vibrations so I'm worried the fan would cause the same problem

Anyone got tips on the best way to hang a fan? lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 27, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> like GPS? lol but I get whatcha sayin


Nah like my kailash came from the emerald cup, no mailing involved(from a bank anyways), a buddy of mine got them for me there and got himself a nice handful of some crazy land race bodhi was passing out there too


----------



## lukio (Oct 27, 2018)

growslut said:


> looking great!
> 
> I see how you clipped your fan to the chord--nice move~
> 
> ...


cheers dude, shes an easy grow is the space monkey 

the fan is only there at the mo cause i need to extend the lead, haha! it'll get clipped onto a pole, i luckily dont have to worry about vibration anymore, but when i did i hung em on bungees, so try that, man.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 27, 2018)

chopping the testers today. 12.5 weeks. They could all probably go a few more days to a week, but I'm spooked and I'm gonna clean house for a bit. I'll get some photos up later. First Mango Biche x Iraqi smells wonderful. Like, tropical fruit and skunky dankness. trichs are pretty much all cloudy, with an amber here and there. Some white pistils still but I feel like it may just keep spitting fresh ones forever anyways.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Oct 27, 2018)

The final vendor list is still not out for the Emerald Cup 2018 which is like 6 weeks off. Has anyone heard if there will be a Bodhi Family booth this year? December is a busy month, I am trying to figure out if I am going to try to squeeze it in.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 27, 2018)

growslut said:


> looking great!
> 
> I see how you clipped your fan to the chord--nice move~
> 
> ...


I took the clip off and looped a zip tie through the bolt hole, and just hang like this.


----------



## growslut (Oct 27, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I took the clip off and looped a zip tie through the bolt hole, and just hang like this.


Brilliant! Gonna give this a go. Thanks!  

Also got my first Bodhi delivered from GGL. Thanks to the recommendations on this thread picked up Mother's Milk, SSDD, Black Triangle, and Sky Lotus and got Prayer Tower and Wolf Pack for the freebies. Super excited to get to get these gals growing!


----------



## SFnone (Oct 27, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Heads upBodhi peeps, I know it’s not a Bodhi vendor, but dont use seedsherenow right now. Orders are getting seized. So if you need non bodhi seeds look elsewhere. Y’all are good people and just want to make sure you stay safe.


thanks for the heads up- I was just about to get a pack of topdawg's new chem haze- guess not right now... wonder why it's just shn?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 27, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Heads upBodhi peeps, I know it’s not a Bodhi vendor, but dont use seedsherenow right now. Orders are getting seized. So if you need non bodhi seeds look elsewhere. Y’all are good people and just want to make sure you stay safe.


 Can you say anymore as to what is going on. I don't use them but makes me think it may start happening to other vendors as well. Law enforcement and USPS need another hobby rather than wasting time chasing seeds... hurry call the cops I found another pack of them bodhi seeds... its truly a f###### joke. I'm just wondering why that its happening. 

I heard something about trump possibly dropping the federal ban lol.. prob wont happen but hey its a start right. It's time something was done about this. I can't remember where I saw the video but Google it I'm sure it will pop up.. its really sad that seeds (souvenirs) are cause for arrest or if not arrest any kind of legal punishment. 


ITS ALL A BIG JOKE AND ONLY ABOUT CONTROL AND MONEY!!! HAPPY GROWING


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 27, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Can you say anymore as to what is going on. I don't use them but makes me think it may start happening to other vendors as well. Law enforcement and USPS need another hobby rather than wasting time chasing seeds... hurry call the cops I found another pack of them bodhi seeds... its truly a f###### joke. I'm just wondering why that its happening.
> 
> I heard something about trump possibly dropping the federal ban lol.. prob wont happen but hey its a start right. It's time something was done about this. I can't remember where I saw the video but Google it I'm sure it will pop up.. its really sad that seeds (souvenirs) are cause for arrest or if not arrest any kind of legal punishment.
> 
> ...


All I know is that law enforcement has my pack and I’m cleaning house as we speak. Small 15 bean order. Not expecting anything more than a love letter but better safe than sorry. Good news is I was alerted to it before it even left the post office. How you gonna bust somebody if you let them know you know? You kno? Lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 27, 2018)

no idea if that is true but you should def delete that comment....

Cheers


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 27, 2018)

JHashmore said:


> I’m pretty sure JBC and seedsherenow are actually the same business just operating separately technically, so maybe watch out? Tell your government to get with the program.


They’re not. But James Bean is the guy behind SHN. No idea why one seed bank is named after another dude.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 27, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> All I know is that law enforcement has my pack and I’m cleaning house as we speak. Small 15 bean order. Not expecting anything more than a love letter but better safe than sorry. Good news is I was alerted to it before it even left the post office. How you gonna bust somebody if you let them know you know? You kno? Lol


Don't sweat it man. If you know then you're in the clear. It's when your package goes missing and you don't get a notice that you should worry. Lay low for a while and ship to a different address if possible.


----------



## growslut (Oct 27, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> They’re not. But James Bean is the guy behind SHN. No idea why one seed bank is named after another dude.


so separate companies both started by the same person (James Bean)?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 27, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> All I know is that law enforcement has my pack and I’m cleaning house as we speak. Small 15 bean order. Not expecting anything more than a love letter but better safe than sorry. Good news is I was alerted to it before it even left the post office. How you gonna bust somebody if you let them know you know? You kno? Lol



I hate hearing that man but am glad you cleaned up and will have nothing to worry about. I can't stand the fact we get harrassed only for seeds??? Makes no sense at all. Sorry you lost your 15 beans man. Asshole prob just took them home for the wife or something to grow in their closet. Happy growing ( when you set up again )


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 27, 2018)

growslut said:


> so separate companies both started by the same person (James Bean)?


Dude, I have no idea. I’ve asked this question before on here and just got snarky responses. As far as I know, James Bean isn’t part of the JBC at all. I don’t know if he used to be or what.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 27, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Don't sweat it man. If you know then you're in the clear. It's when your package goes missing and you don't get a notice that you should worry. Lay low for a while and ship to a different address if possible.


Thanks man, I appreciate the info


----------



## Tstat (Oct 27, 2018)

Goji OG gummies and ABV coconut oil chocolates.
Trick or treat? it all depends on how many you eat!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 27, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Dude, I have no idea. I’ve asked this question before on here and just got snarky responses. As far as I know, James Bean isn’t part of the JBC at all. I don’t know if he used to be or what.


Yeah, first time I ordered from Jbc, I told him I liked his podcast. He said it wasn’t him. I felt like an asshole.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 27, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Goji OG gummies and ABV coconut oil chocolates.
> Trick or treat? it all depends on how many you eat!


Those look good as shit. Sorry I gave you a hard time before. I was being a jerk.


----------



## Tstat (Oct 27, 2018)

All good, man. All I try to do here is share shit. I love this thread because it led me to finally buy some great genetics. I had been mired in the female seed routine for many years. I grew it all over the years, some good, some not. The only cut I grow now that isn’t Bodhi is Critical Kush, a workhorse and my baseline for everything else.
Peace.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 27, 2018)

Little space monkey 




Tstat said:


> Goji OG gummies and ABV coconut oil chocolates.
> Trick or treat? it all depends on how many you eat!


I'll take the fuckin treats!!


----------



## See green (Oct 27, 2018)

Hello all, Im trying to decide on my 2019 outdoor lineup. Im very interested in trying some bodi gear. Im in the NE usa so its usually humid and wet fall. If anyone can suggest some strains to try i would definitely appreciate it. Thanks!!


----------



## lukio (Oct 27, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I’m cleaning house as we speak.


hope it comes to nothing, man. its always better safe than sorry.


----------



## Tstat (Oct 27, 2018)

See green said:


> Im very interested in trying some bodi gear. Im in the NE usa so its usually humid and wet fall.


Yea, man. A few pages ago I posted about this. I’m also in NE and this year I grew 3 Bodhi crosses. Space Monkey melted early, nothing salvageable. Gogi did great, about a pound, some rot, but manageable. SSDD went the entire season with no rot. Not as prolific as Gogi, but nothing is. Hope that helps.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 27, 2018)

So, JBC seeds and james bean company aren't 1 and the same? I'm having issues getting back to the site(JBCseeds), my cart froze when I hit checkout. Now I am getting server errors. The james bean company site isn't connecting either. wut gives?


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 27, 2018)

See green said:


> Hello all, Im trying to decide on my 2019 outdoor lineup. Im very interested in trying some bodi gear. Im in the NE usa so its usually humid and wet fall. If anyone can suggest some strains to try i would definitely appreciate it. Thanks!!


silver mountain & dream lotus. with the ridiculous amount of rain the mid atlantic had this year, those two stood tall & strong.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 27, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> So, JBC seeds and james bean company aren't 1 and the same? I'm having issues getting back to the site(JBCseeds), my cart froze when I hit checkout. Now I am getting server errors. The james bean company site isn't connecting either. wut gives?


same here, must have crashed the site with the body sale, lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> same here, must have crashed the site with the body sale, lol.


Got Dammit!!! I had 2 packs of useful's double dipped strawberries and a pack of gooey's momxc99xmom


----------



## zeeman (Oct 27, 2018)

growslut said:


> so separate companies both started by the same person (James Bean)?


I’m pretty sure they have absolutely nothing to do with one another. They both probably sold beans and thought James Dean was a rebel badass. That’s the reason behind James bean company website changing to JBC seeds.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 27, 2018)

zeeman said:


> I’m pretty sure they have absolutely nothing to do with one another. They both probably sold beans and thought James Dean was a rebel badass. That’s the reason behind James bean company website changing to JBC seeds.



Ahh so JbC seeds and james bean company are 1 and the same. I know you weren't responding to me, and you were speaking of two different people. But, I found my answer in your reply.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> same here, must have crashed the site with the body sale, lol.


Yea I saw that sale, I was tempted but I had already deposited the amount of the order I wanted into the paypal account I was using. Don't want to go to another site because they don't offer Gooey's beans.


----------



## zeeman (Oct 27, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> So, JBC seeds and james bean company aren't 1 and the same? I'm having issues getting back to the site(JBCseeds), my cart froze when I hit checkout. Now I am getting server errors. The james bean company site isn't connecting either. wut gives?


I meant that they are the same. Seedsherenow is different but owned by a guy named James Bean


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks, yea that SHN guy with his name kinda threw me for a loop when I was trying to find out about JBC.


----------



## Houstini (Oct 28, 2018)

Got 3 love triangle taking cuts this week, popped the rest of the pack. I hear there’s some sort of orange creamsicle pheno in there?


----------



## jp68 (Oct 28, 2018)

Houstini said:


> Got 3 love triangle taking cuts this week, popped the rest of the pack. I hear there’s some sort of orange creamsicle pheno in there?


The orange cream is the one , the cherry aint bad leans more indica but the cream has a little sativa lean to it and good potency imo


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 28, 2018)

zeeman said:


> I meant that they are the same. Seedsherenow is different but owned by a guy named James Bean


Yeah it’s almost like they don’t want that to be cleared up. I don’t think the could work any harder at making it more vague. 

I also did not make the James Dean/James Bean connection til I saw it written out. Oops!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 28, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Yeah it’s almost like they don’t want that to be cleared up. I don’t think the could work any harder at making it more vague.
> 
> I also did not make the James Dean/James Bean connection til I saw it written out. Oops!


Damn! I can be dense at times.


----------



## zeeman (Oct 28, 2018)

JBC posted on instagram that their server is down for upgrades. That Bodhi sale must’ve messed them up!!! I was lucky to squeeze my order in beforehand


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Oct 28, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Goji OG gummies and ABV coconut oil chocolates.
> Trick or treat? it all depends on how many you eat!


Hi Tstat, care to share your recipes? Or did I already miss them?


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 28, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Hi Tstat, care to share your recipes? Or did I already miss them?


Whew I could get wrecked off something like that. I would end up eating the whole container and be off my rocker for a couple days.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> same here, must have crashed the site with the body sale, lol.


Fucking computer and auto correct!!! Body sale?

Thats supposed to be bodhi sale, lmao


----------



## Tstat (Oct 28, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Hi Tstat, care to share your recipes?


These came straight from the magicalbutter site. The gummies were made with a reduced Everclear tincture. The tincture was made from an ounce of Goji outdoor top buds. I ate a few scraps and was nicely buzzed, so they are potent!
The chocolates were made with “already been vaped”coconut oil, so it’s strictly a nighttime snack


----------



## growslut (Oct 28, 2018)

Tstat said:


> These came straight from the magicalbutter site. The gummies were made with a reduced Everclear tincture. The tincture was made from an ounce of Goji outdoor top buds. I ate a few scraps and was nicely buzzed, so they are potent!
> The chocolates were made with “already been vaped”coconut oil, so it’s strictly a nighttime snack


Those sure look delicious. Gonna try and get the girlfriend to make some.

is the abv heavier than the bud before getting vaped?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Fucking computer and auto correct!!! Body sale?
> 
> Thats supposed to be bodhi sale, lmao


Read that earlier today and said I bet he didn't read what he wrote.


----------



## Tstat (Oct 28, 2018)

growslut said:


> is the abv heavier than the bud before getting vaped?


Yea, it is. It’s dense, crumble.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 29, 2018)

How can abv be heavier than the bud with trikes? Seems rather impossible without even considering moisture or am I missing something?


----------



## Tstat (Oct 29, 2018)

hillbill said:


> How can abv be heavier than the bud with trikes? Seems rather impossible without even considering moisture or am I missing something?


So, it's like if you took your bud and pulverized it. In a large jar, I store 3 OZs of bud. It fills the jar to the top, right? If I filled the same jar to the top with ABV, it would be at least twice that- like 6-8 OZs. 
Maybe that's not what he meant? Either way, I use an OZ of ABV to 2 cups of coconut oil and it's a knock you out for the night type snack.


----------



## Rosinallday (Oct 29, 2018)

About to start trimming some Grandma's hp. Nice nose I can really smell the hp and some of that Irene. End of September harvest.


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Oct 29, 2018)

zeeman said:


> I’m pretty sure they have absolutely nothing to do with one another. They both probably sold beans and thought James Dean was a rebel badass. That’s the reason behind James bean company website changing to JBC seeds.


Yeah I thought they just named it after either james dean or jim beam maybe lol.


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Oct 29, 2018)

This is a probably a stupid question. Are all of bodhi seeds f1 crosses? Or does he sale any f2?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 29, 2018)

hillbill said:


> How can abv be heavier than the bud with trikes? Seems rather impossible without even considering moisture or am I missing something?


You’re not. If you vape a bowl, the pre-vape weight is significantly heavier.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 29, 2018)

hillbill said:


> How can abv be heavier than the bud with trikes? Seems rather impossible without even considering moisture or am I missing something?





jayblaze710 said:


> You’re not. If you vape a bowl, the pre-vape weight is significantly heavier.


yeah, remembering back to my magic flight box days, the avb was significantly lighter


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 29, 2018)

Got my red eye jedi from jbc, shipping was quick! They'll be started in a couple months once my blueberry mountains and a few others I got going right now get flipped to flowering.


----------



## Strudelheim (Oct 29, 2018)

What the big deal with the red eye jedi ? other than cool name!


----------



## Baqualin (Oct 29, 2018)

Got my Congo Black X 88G13Hp and Sky Lotus today, glad I got the order in before the site went down, gonna be a good year!
Baq


----------



## Baqualin (Oct 29, 2018)

See green said:


> Hello all, Im trying to decide on my 2019 outdoor lineup. Im very interested in trying some bodi gear. Im in the NE usa so its usually humid and wet fall. If anyone can suggest some strains to try i would definitely appreciate it. Thanks!!


Thanks for asking this, I'm new to Bodhi gear and had the same question, also thanks to those that replied, it really helped, just got here and already learned something.!
Baq


----------



## SFnone (Oct 29, 2018)

Strudelheim said:


> What the big deal with the red eye jedi ? other than cool name!


from what I gather, its strong and hard to get- during this last sale on jbc, it was limited and only one per house hold- was gone in like half an hour- I was gonna pick up a pack, but with the crashes, couldn't get through in time.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 29, 2018)

So how many people grew out Bing or Cherry Queen or any of those cherry strains that came out recently? I remember there was a rash of people asking about them, I figured by now some of ya'll would of grown them out. Tell ya what, I'll trade you a Soar report for some info! I mean, I"ll post it regardless, but I"d like to hear something about them.


----------



## jp68 (Oct 29, 2018)

SFnone said:


> from what I gather, its strong and hard to get- during this last sale on jbc, it was limited and only one per house hold- was gone in like half an hour- I was gonna pick up a pack, but with the crashes, couldn't get through in time.


Must be something we don't know about the jedi but DLA6 seemed like a good choice from what i saw/know of the moms


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 29, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So how many people grew out Bing or Cherry Queen or any of those cherry strains that came out recently? I remember there was a rash of people asking about them, I figured by now some of ya'll would of grown them out. Tell ya what, I'll trade you a Soar report for some info! I mean, I"ll post it regardless, but I"d like to hear something about them.


or the fat cherry ghani?


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Oct 29, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Heads upBodhi peeps, I know it’s not a Bodhi vendor, but dont use seedsherenow right now. Orders are getting seized. So if you need non bodhi seeds look elsewhere. Y’all are good people and just want to make sure you stay safe.


How did you find out your order was seized if you didn't get a letter in the mail? Seizing seeds in the mail doesn't give authorities enough probable cause to show up at your house with a warrant from what I understand. There has to be much more evidence.

But I certainly understand being safe.


----------



## Patiopotporn (Oct 29, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> I've been growing out some Sunshine4 recently (Chem4 x SSDD). I've got 4 females, two of which are dried and I've been smoking on, 2 others finishing up. I thought your post was interesting because that was one of my main impressions with these plants; almost no smell, and very dry feeling trichs. When I did get a whiff from them it usually smelled of wet dirt, so I figured I was probably just smelling the dirt lol. After just a couple weeks curing I am definitely getting a light Chem smell now, and that comes through in the taste a bit as well, but otherwise a very subtle nose. Not a mind blowing smoke but certainly enjoyable, and definitely has great looks. Just flipped some Black Ras and starting Space Monkey to try some of these Wookie crosses.View attachment 4094269


Canadian here. It’s legal now. Been sitting on a couple of these Wookie crosses. Twin flame and higher primate. They’re just babies now but curious what I’m in for. What did you try and how was it?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 30, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> How did you find out your order was seized if you didn't get a letter in the mail? Seizing seeds in the mail doesn't give authorities enough probable cause to show up at your house with a warrant from what I understand. There has to be much more evidence.
> 
> But I certainly understand being safe.


Cannabis seeds are illegal, and being mailed illegal substances is definitely enough for a search warrant. They’ve just never pursued anyone receiving cannabis seeds, likely because they’ve never felt it was worth their time.


----------



## zeeman (Oct 30, 2018)

jp68 said:


> Must be something we don't know about the jedi but DLA6 seemed like a good choice from what i saw/know of the moms


I jumped on that one right away. The Iraqi seems cool and 6 is my lucky number.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 30, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> How did you find out your order was seized if you didn't get a letter in the mail? Seizing seeds in the mail doesn't give authorities enough probable cause to show up at your house with a warrant from what I understand. There has to be much more evidence.
> 
> But I certainly understand being safe.


Its a new day, better get with the program, its not the old custom days. 
Tracking provided showed it was seized by leo . Then came the letter in the mail, sent priority 3 days later. With its own tracking number for reference. That's what bothers me the most about the way its handled. Tracking number on contraband seized and tracking number on letter sent to recepient. They might look at one pack as not worth their while, but I bet a big order would get their attention, imho. If they show up at your house, its already too late. They can get a warrant to open the mail too, as federal agents.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Oct 30, 2018)

I remember a little over 10years ago, a doctor, i think in chicago, was arrested due to his beans being intercepted in the mail. That was a rare case, he kept placing multiple orders and sending them to his home. I think after the fifth or sixth package was intercepted, he got THE visit. 
I personally would not have dared to have beans delivered to the same address after just one intercept, this guy placed like another 4 or 5 orders.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Oct 30, 2018)

Patiopotporn said:


> Canadian here. It’s legal now. Been sitting on a couple of these Wookie crosses. Twin flame and higher primate. They’re just babies now but curious what I’m in for. What did you try and how was it?


Really, I don't think you can go wrong with any of his Wookie #15 crosses. Your choices look great! To date I have grown 4 Wookie crosses (Black Raspberry, Space Monkey, and 2 testers; Apollo11 and Mendo Purps. The Wookie seems to impart decently bulky buds, intense floral smells, cedar, lavender, sour, dark berries, and generally seem pretty leafy compared to more sativa-ish strains. It's a great dad that garners lots of praise around here, and lets the mother shine through in the crosses. Great hybrid high on all the crosses I grew.


----------



## Baqualin (Oct 30, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Its a new day, better get with the program, its not the old custom days.
> Tracking provided showed it was seized by leo . Then came the letter in the mail, sent priority 3 days later. With its own tracking number for reference. That's what bothers me the most about the way its handled. Tracking number on contraband seized and tracking number on letter sent to recepient. They might look at one pack as not worth their while, but I bet a big order would get their attention, imho. If they show up at your house, its already too late. They can get a warrant to open the mail too, as federal agents.


Unless your bringing in 50 lbs of seed on a regular basis I wouldn't break a sweat, I know lots of people that have gotten those letters (no telling how many of those are sent out daily) and still ordering seed, they only have so much money and time to operate with and a few seed packs doesn't justify the cost or time. there's millions of seeds flying all over this country everyday, computers can track it easy, but the computer can't come to your door that takes manpower and money that they won't waste on a pack of seeds, now as you said and are stupid enough to order lbs of seed then that shouts major production and would get attention, but a few seed packs naw. A supplier here was having pounds of weed mailed in from Cali and a big shipment was snagged by the usps in Cali and a certified letter was sent to the receiving and sending address regarding, that was over a year ago and nothing ever came of it.
Now with all that said, it never hurts to be safe and cover your ass.
Baq


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Oct 30, 2018)

Warpedpassage said:


> I remember a little over 10years ago, a doctor, i think in chicago, was arrested due to his beans being intercepted in the mail. That was a rare case, he kept placing multiple orders and sending them to his home. I think after the fifth or sixth package was intercepted, he got THE visit.
> I personally would not have dared to have beans delivered to the same address after just one intercept, this guy placed like another 4 or 5 orders.


Seeds are supposed to be legal in the USA. But I think if the bank or breeder is selling them for the purpose of growing them then its illegal. Like they have to say "for research only" or something like that.


----------



## Tstat (Oct 30, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> Like they have to say "for research only" or something like that.


I purchase my Bodhi seeds for souvenirs


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 30, 2018)

As long as you keep them clean and dry they are purely for genetic preservation


----------



## SFnone (Oct 30, 2018)

somebody told me they make great fishing bait- not sure if they were serious or not...


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 30, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> Seeds are supposed to be legal in the USA. But I think if the bank or breeder is selling them for the purpose of growing them then its illegal. Like they have to say "for research only" or something like that.


Marijuana seeds are considered a part of the plant and are federally illegal. 

http://www.drugscience.org/LAW/LAW_MJD.html


----------



## jp68 (Oct 30, 2018)

Its glorified bird feed!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 30, 2018)

Just checking to see if super silver hashplant is fairly new? Searched everywhere for reports but almost nothing. I received it as a freebie and thinking it would have similar growth to the headbanger I'm running. I have some black triangle to run but maybe not with headbanger.


----------



## JHashmore (Oct 30, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So how many people grew out Bing or Cherry Queen or any of those cherry strains that came out recently? I remember there was a rash of people asking about them, I figured by now some of ya'll would of grown them out. Tell ya what, I'll trade you a Soar report for some info! I mean, I"ll post it regardless, but I"d like to hear something about them.


I grew out the Cherry queen but pollinated it with some Panama red. So I've tried the seeded bud and it is a lot more cerebral than I would have guessed being two afghani's. I would not say it was broad leafed at all really. My only other experience is with a plant I grew outside, mostly left to its own devices that grew reasonably well but the area got cold faster than I thought it would. I am intrigued enough to grow it out again, I think there could be something sweet in there it just wasn't what I was expecting, but that's my own bad. Sorry kind of a bunk report, I'll say more once this outdoor stuff is cured.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 30, 2018)

JHashmore said:


> I grew out the Cherry queen but pollinated it with some Panama red. So I've tried the seeded bud and it is a lot more cerebral than I would have guessed being two afghani's. I would not say it was broad leafed at all really. My only other experience is with a plant I grew outside, mostly left to its own devices that grew reasonably well but the area got cold faster than I thought it would. I am intrigued enough to grow it out again, I think there could be something sweet in there it just wasn't what I was expecting, but that's my own bad. Sorry kind of a bunk report, I'll say more once this outdoor stuff is cured.


Thanks for the info! I know what you mean, both the breeds I've had with OMG in them have had these long, 3 and 5fingered , curving leaves. really weird looking. also a very sativa-ey long donkey dick structure. But Then again both of those also had sativa in those too. 

But I've also seen some articles debunking the whole sativa indica thing, so I dont really know what to believe anymore.


----------



## JHashmore (Oct 31, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Thanks for the info! I know what you mean, both the breeds I've had with OMG in them have had these long, 3 and 5fingered , curving leaves. really weird looking. also a very sativa-ey long donkey dick structure. But Then again both of those also had sativa in those too.
> 
> But I've also seen some articles debunking the whole sativa indica thing, so I dont really know what to believe anymore.


Yeah ive had a pretty intensive year of growing using various styles and a pretty broad spectrum of genetics and I dunno about indica/sativa either really. It feels like Nothing is as it seems sometimes. The high I got was a good one though, like a coloured cerebral seriousness, not quite scary but it’s captivating anyways. 

Again, kinda early to tell but seems legit. Both the indoor and outdoor grew really well physically. I put this thing outside and maybe visited the spot twice during drought but not much else. Crushed the spot when others failed but the whole valley got a bit cold too early and yield probably suffered. I’m going to OP the rest of my seeds then have a look.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Oct 31, 2018)

What did you guys do to JBCseeds.com? Been offline for a number of days now, lol.


----------



## JeffSessions (Oct 31, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Marijuana seeds are considered a part of the plant and are federally illegal.
> 
> http://www.drugscience.org/LAW/LAW_MJD.html


Unless they have been sterilized and then you can buy them at Aldi by the pound. Greatest nation in the World!



Schmarmpit said:


> Really, I don't think you can go wrong with any of his Wookie #15! ... The Wookie seems to impart decently bulky buds, intense floral smells, cedar, lavender, sour, dark berries, and generally seem pretty leafy compared to more sativa-ish strains. It's


I've ran full packs of a half dozen or so wooks now and love 'em. Wish I had a setup for extracts. I do notice floral terps in the Wookie stuff, but not lavender. I've seen it mentioned in this thread enough that I wonder if it isn't the power of suggestion from reading lavender in the dad's description. Not meant as a slight against anyone. My nose isn't what it used to be, but as loud as some of these crosses are, getting anything more exact than 'floral' out of the mix is real challenge.


----------



## lukio (Oct 31, 2018)

JeffSessions said:


> I wonder if it isn't the power of suggestion from reading lavender in the dad's description


im so sure i get lavender...you've made me wonder though! havent got any in the jars at the mo but should have in around 7/8weeks.

space monkey day 20


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 31, 2018)

Kailash update week 4 
Nice and frosty, low maintenance plants so far, happy enough with light feedings, no pests or fungus to speak of, real skunky chem odor coming from them, nice strain so far


----------



## hillbill (Oct 31, 2018)

Never knew what Lavender smelled like until using Dr Bronner’s Lavender Hemp Soap! Now I can sense it and do get it off Space Monkey but more Cedar and Pine and something like Blueberry Pie and shit. Stinking the whole tent up!


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Oct 31, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Marijuana seeds are considered a part of the plant and are federally illegal.
> 
> http://www.drugscience.org/LAW/LAW_MJD.html


How are hemp seeds legal then?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 31, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Never knew what Lavender smelled like until using Dr Bronner’s Lavender Hemp Soap! Now I can sense it and do get it off Space Monkey but more Cedar and Pine and something like Blueberry Pie and shit. Stinking the whole tent up!


hows the high? Almost grabbed it but took black triangle instead. Got super silver hashplant freebie but can't find out anything. You know anything Bill?


----------



## bigbongloads (Oct 31, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> hows the high? Almost grabbed it but took black triangle instead. Got super silver hashplant freebie but can't find out anything. You know anything Bill?


The high on space monkey is great. Real good hybrid feeling probably a little sativa dominant but with some body to it. I love my cut she’ll have you feeling real silly.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 31, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> The high on space monkey is great. Real good hybrid feeling probably a little sativa dominant but with some body to it. I love my cut she’ll have you feeling real silly.


Nice!! I'm looking for a happy euphoric type with some energy. I hike everyday in the winter and need something to keep me moving.


----------



## bigbongloads (Oct 31, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice!! I'm looking for a happy euphoric type with some energy. I hike everyday in the winter and need something to keep me moving.


Yeah the monkey is a good active high. When I’ve smoked her while playing disc golf it makes for a fun round.


----------



## Biggestpothead (Oct 31, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice!! I'm looking for a happy euphoric type with some energy. I hike everyday in the winter and need something to keep me moving.


I purchased blue sunshine just for that purpose. 
I’m expecting straight feel good bud out of those.


----------



## Nug Farmer (Oct 31, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> Kailash update week 4 View attachment 4224912
> Nice and frosty, low maintenance plants so far, happy enough with light feedings, no pests or fungus to speak of, real skunky chem odor coming from them, nice strain so far


How much did the Kailash stretch ?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 31, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> How are hemp seeds legal then?


Longer answer, it depends and varies a lot according to local laws. Only a few states allow hemp to be grown. It’s also illegal to import hemp seeds. Hemp and marijuana are considered different according to the DEA so importing certain hemp products is legal. 

Hemp seeds sold as food have been sterilized. Those are fine since they can not be grown.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 31, 2018)

Nug Farmer said:


> How much did the Kailash stretch ?


Just under double, not too bad at all was done by start of week 3


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 31, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Yeah the monkey is a good active high. When I’ve smoked her while playing disc golf it makes for a fun round.


Hey I love the ole disc golf. Played out in Souris BC. That's what I like!!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 31, 2018)

Biggestpothead said:


> I purchased blue sunshine just for that purpose.
> I’m expecting straight feel good bud out of those.


That's what I loved about DJ's blueberry years ago and almost grabbed blue sunshine


----------



## hillbill (Oct 31, 2018)

JBC is up and running!


----------



## Banana444 (Oct 31, 2018)

Will be nine weeks on friday. Barefoot doctor organic soil mix water only, blumats, under cxb3590s and some veros. Was listening to bohdi interview on a podcast while trimming this week, i highly recommend it, makes trim jail time go a little quicker.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 31, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Never knew what Lavender smelled like until using Dr Bronner’s Lavender Hemp Soap! Now I can sense it and do get it off Space Monkey but more Cedar and Pine and something like Blueberry Pie and shit. Stinking the whole tent up!


That ceder and blueberry shit pie is exactly what I get from my Purple wookie's. That dad seems to have that pungent funk!


----------



## elkamino (Oct 31, 2018)

Banana444 said:


> Will be nine weeks on friday. Barefoot doctor organic soil mix water only, blumats, under cxb3590s and some veros.


Smells?


----------



## Banana444 (Oct 31, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Smells?


This plant is in the back corner behind 2 Rd leeroys, i couldnt even get at it until one of the leeroys came down. Its a very pleasant floral smell with a lime grape and tropical fruit smell. I remember now what she taste like when i grew this out last year. It is very floral. I think i am liking this pheno the best from what i have grown out before, this ones super frosty and big buds.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 31, 2018)

Banana444 said:


> This plant is in the back corner behind 2 Rd leeroys, i couldnt even get at it until one of the leeroys came down. Its a very pleasant floral smell with a lime grape and tropical fruit smell. I remember now what she taste like when i grew this out last year. It is very floral. I think i am liking this pheno the best from what i have grown out before, this ones super frosty and big buds.


how are the LeeRoys?


----------



## Banana444 (Oct 31, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> how are the LeeRoys?


Great, I have posted in the RD thread. I love this strain and this is the 2nd pack i have run, lemon limey kush, very strong and flavorful. I like the triangle kush genetics, have grown RDs el jefe once that they sadly retired but lee roy is very similar. Super stretchy, medium yielder but definitely some of the stonger stuff I have grown. If they ever restock I would get another pack and keep a mother and run clones only and look for a male to f2 them.


----------



## See green (Oct 31, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> silver mountain & dream lotus. with the ridiculous amount of rain the mid atlantic had this year, those two stood tall & strong.


Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## ibitegirls (Oct 31, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> The 2 on the left are sunshine daydream far right is hashplant 1.
> 
> View attachment 4203026
> 
> ...


Please share more info on DLA 7. I just put them in the dirt and they rooted so damn fast it made my brain explode.


----------



## mrfreshy (Nov 1, 2018)

I have 3 female Afgooey x Wookie in veg at the moment. They all have some nice double serrated leaves. Does anyone know if this is from the Afgooey or from the Wookie?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 1, 2018)

lukio said:


> im so sure i get lavender...you've made me wonder though! havent got any in the jars at the mo but should have in around 7/8weeks.
> 
> space monkey day 20


I must ask, what is your medium being used for that amazing high-tech plant?.
Awesome work!


----------



## lukio (Nov 1, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I must ask, what is your medium being used for that amazing high-tech plant?.
> Awesome work!


lol cheers bro.

its straight coco, nothin fancy


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 1, 2018)

lukio said:


> lol cheers bro.
> 
> its straight coco, nothin fancy


Mon the coco!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 2, 2018)

I came across this. Figured I would post here just in case anyone has money they want to get rid of.
https://www.strainly.io/en/listings/384773-blood-orange-bodhi
Cheers


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 2, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> Seeds are supposed to be legal in the USA. But I think if the bank or breeder is selling them for the purpose of growing them then its illegal. Like they have to say "for research only" or something like that.


Yeah thats nice, except it didnt stop cpd from kicking down his door.


----------



## Grower899 (Nov 2, 2018)

ibitegirls said:


> Please share more info on DLA 7. I just put them in the dirt and they rooted so damn fast it made my brain explode.


The dla is a pretty nice plant. I'm pretty sure I only popped one bean, so my sample size is nothing really. Has a different smell, I cant really pinpoint it. Tastes a little bland, but gets me plenty stoned. 8 week and a couple days flowering time. Honestly the clones looks pretty ready at 7.5 weeks, but I dont like to cut that early. I've got a clone of that guy I'm taking down in a few days I'll snap a pic of.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm doing a few bodhi strains outdoors this season . only about 10 weeks veg outdoors
Strains are 
Moontang 
Skylotus
More cowbell
Uplift
Joystick
Dank Sinatra
Head trip 
And joystick x uplift cross I made. I'll try and take photos throughout the season and post on here so you can see some more outdoor bodhi


----------



## Cathouse (Nov 2, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> After looking at your thread @Useful I ordered the Bodhi/Useful combo at James Bean. I liked the looks & sound of the Chocolate Diesel S1, I haven’t done a feminized run that I liked yet but am interested to try.
> 
> Your fault too @Nu-Be, your f2 Dank Sinatras that @torontoke & @Rosinallday did so well with got my interest.
> 
> ...


Same experience here @ AMS triple crown pack was rag.(all3)
Got 6 Bodhi strains to play with.
GLG hooked me up and I’m weeks out from fruition .
A shout out to everyone here that’s contributing


----------



## hillbill (Nov 2, 2018)

My Indica pheno Space Monkey was topped and trained. Small Bush with tons of sticky goo. No stretch and short branches and buds swelling fast. Very berry today and very Lavender or English Leather after Shave. Still a cedar or pine/turpentine and no shit smell! 43 days and wanting to finish in a week or so. Plant dusted by strong and fast Sleeskunk. Very pregnant!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 2, 2018)

More Cowbell Remix


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 2, 2018)

Lucky Wookie


----------



## hillbill (Nov 2, 2018)

Black Triangle and Phone Home out for delivery from JBC.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Nov 2, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> More Cowbell Remix
> View attachment 4225909 View attachment 4225910 View attachment 4225922


@OzCocoLoco - it's hard to tell if there are multiple MC remixes in those shots. Is this a single MC? How many days are these shots 45-50? They look very frosty. I have one More Cowbell remix that grew a little over 50% from it's preflower height. Just curious which one you are showing, hoping mine get that frosty!


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Nov 2, 2018)

Tstat said:


> What's a really good couch-lock/spleepy cross? I seem to be missing a true indica for nighttime.


Secret Chief and Goji OG have both been good night time strains for me.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 2, 2018)

Sour Butter x88G13HP and Cobra Lips. Secret Chief if you can find it for sure.


----------



## GranolaFunk (Nov 2, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> More Cowbell Remix
> View attachment 4225909 View attachment 4225910 View attachment 4225922


Is there a difference between more cowbell and the remix?


----------



## jp68 (Nov 2, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Lucky Wookie
> View attachment 4225923 View attachment 4225924 View attachment 4225925





OzCocoLoco said:


> Lucky Wookie
> View attachment 4225923 View attachment 4225924 View attachment 4225925


How many phenos did you get off the lucky wookie and hows she smelling


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 2, 2018)

GranolaFunk said:


> Is there a difference between more cowbell and the remix?


More Cowbell uses the forum cut GSC, and the remix uses OGKB.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 2, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> More Cowbell uses the forum cut GSC, and the remix uses OGKB.


Ummmm, what's OGKB? And what's the difference between that and the forum cut? And, for that matter, what's the forum cut? LOL!

I just brought down this regular More Cowbell...72 days, and de-leafed


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Nov 2, 2018)

@FlakeyFoont - how long did you veg your MC?

In regards to Forum Cut vs. OGKB, I think they were discovered out of the same bag or something like that. The guy who found OGKB also found the stink panties pheno, I believe. Someone please correct my spotty butchering of the story.


----------



## jp68 (Nov 2, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> @FlakeyFoont - how long did you veg your MC?
> 
> In regards to Forum Cut vs. OGKB, I think they were discovered out of the same bag or something like that. The guy who found OGKB also found the stink panties pheno, I believe. Someone please correct my spotty butchering of the story.


so am i the only guy here whos never tried nor cares about cookies? Must something amazing with all the hype it gets


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 2, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> @FlakeyFoont - how long did you veg your MC?
> 
> In regards to Forum Cut vs. OGKB, I think they were discovered out of the same bag or something like that. The guy who found OGKB also found the stink panties pheno, I believe. Someone please correct my spotty butchering of the story.


The forum cut was a GSC bagseed that got shared around the forums back when legit GSC was still hard to get. 

OGKB is named for OGKushBreath, which is a guy’s forum handle. The story is he helped out someone from Cookie fam, took care of their grow for a while or something like that, and he got some GSC seeds in return. The OGKB cut came from one of those seeds. Is this story true? I dunno, but that’s the prevailing story. 

The OGKB is a really distinctive cut. Crinkly leaves, duckfoot leaves, and it’s a notoriously slow vegger. You can find OGKB phenos in any GSC crosses though. 

Both have produced great crosses. The FC is probably the cut most often used in GSC crosses. Nspecta said on his potcast interview that it’s his favorite of the GSC cuts. Dosidos, DVG lines, and Thug Pug lines are nearly all OGKB crosses.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 2, 2018)

jp68 said:


> so am i the only guy here whos never tried nor cares about cookies? Must something amazing with all the hype it gets


You should probably try it before deciding if you care about it or not. I’m a skeptic at heart and find a lot of the hype strains pretty mediocre, but it’s genuinely very, very good. It shines in crosses too.


----------



## Terps420 (Nov 2, 2018)

Ive herd people say it happens with true afghani genetics, ive herd its a sign of potent herbs, but dont hold me too it just info ive herd threw the yrs! Nevertheless, ur plants look good so far


mrfreshy said:


> I have 3 female Afgooey x Wookie in veg at the moment. They all have some nice double serrated leaves. Does anyone know if this is from the Afgooey or from the Wookie?View attachment 4225389 View attachment 4225390 View attachment 4225391


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 2, 2018)

I like to smoke cookies, but as I grower I'm not a fan, slow veg time and you really got to Bush them out to yield them well ime, seen some guys do well with the white Tahoe cookies cross, but it's just not a strain for my grow style


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 2, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Ummmm, what's OGKB? And what's the difference between that and the forum cut? And, for that matter, what's the forum cut? LOL!
> 
> I just brought down this regular More Cowbell...72 days, and de-leafedView attachment 4226070 View attachment 4226072 View attachment 4226075


She is a stunner my friend. Congrats and enjoy your harvest.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 2, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> @OzCocoLoco - it's hard to tell if there are multiple MC remixes in those shots. Is this a single MC? How many days are these shots 45-50? They look very frosty. I have one More Cowbell remix that grew a little over 50% from it's preflower height. Just curious which one you are showing, hoping mine get that frosty!


Top and bottom pics are from the same plant,middle pic is from a very similar pheno. Have another one in the room that didn't stretch at all whereas the 2 pictured would have stretched close to 50% and has a slightly different bud structure. They're at day 46 in the pics. 
The 2 plants the above pics are from


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 2, 2018)

jp68 said:


> How many phenos did you get off the lucky wookie and hows she smelling


The Lucky Wookies are all over the place, I flowered out 3 and all we're really different.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 2, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> @FlakeyFoont - how long did you veg your MC?
> 
> In regards to Forum Cut vs. OGKB, I think they were discovered out of the same bag or something like that. The guy who found OGKB also found the stink panties pheno, I believe. Someone please correct my spotty butchering of the story.


I could be wrong but I think the Forum Cut is the original GSC and as @Jay Blaze said OGKB is from the same batch of seed that GSC was from.


----------



## Craigson (Nov 2, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Uh....
> 
> Field trip
> Lavender aura
> ...


Anybody know whats in the snow lotus mega mix?
Thanks


----------



## GreenTools (Nov 2, 2018)

blueberry hash plant 9 weeks


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 2, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> @FlakeyFoont - how long did you veg your MC?
> 
> In regards to Forum Cut vs. OGKB, I think they were discovered out of the same bag or something like that. The guy who found OGKB also found the stink panties pheno, I believe. Someone please correct my spotty butchering of the story.


You had to ask that, lol? She was a clone, and I usually don't veg by days. If a plant is showing alternate branching, and is 16-18" tall, I try to get it into flower. I only have 5 1/2" headroom, and there's a lot of snap, crackling, and popping, lol!


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 2, 2018)

kailash close up, should have used a bit more nitrogen, she looks a bit yeller


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 2, 2018)

jp68 said:


> so am i the only guy here whos never tried nor cares about cookies? Must something amazing with all the hype it gets


Sounds like it, lol!

I wasn't overly impressed with the first run, but they were in 1 gallon bags, and in dirt. This last was in coco.

I'll try to remember to let you know if it's all hype!

But, one thing I have learned from these forums is that a lot of what you get out of a strain depends on what you put in... and almost everyone puts a different spin on their grows. We all have different situations. Just because you can grow out a strain of killer doesn't mean I can... but I can work on it, lol!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 2, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> The forum cut was a GSC bagseed that got shared around the forums back when legit GSC was still hard to get.
> 
> OGKB is named for OGKushBreath, which is a guy’s forum handle. The story is he helped out someone from Cookie fam, took care of their grow for a while or something like that, and he got some GSC seeds in return. The OGKB cut came from one of those seeds. Is this story true? I dunno, but that’s the prevailing story.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time, I'm filing that.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 2, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I could be wrong but I think the Forum Cut is the original GSC and as @Jay Blaze said OGKB is from the same batch of seed that GSC was from.


Thanks for that, too!

Is there a way to multi-quote here?


----------



## SFnone (Nov 2, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Sounds like it, lol!
> 
> I wasn't overly impressed with the first run, but they were in 1 gallon bags, and in dirt. This last was in coco.
> 
> ...





FlakeyFoont said:


> Thanks for taking the time, I'm filing that.





FlakeyFoont said:


> Thanks for that, too!
> 
> Is there a way to multi-quote here?


just keep clicking reply to all the messages you wish to quote before posting... if that makes sense...


----------



## THT (Nov 2, 2018)

White lotus. Dried and tested a sample. The flavor doesn't seem to be there in the smoke yet.. but the potency is there. Hopefully I'll be able to bring out more flavor with the cure. Giving it maybe 2 more weeks.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 2, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I could be wrong but I think the Forum Cut is the original GSC and as @Jay Blaze said OGKB is from the same batch of seed that GSC was from.


Thin mint is supposed to be the original.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Nov 3, 2018)

Took some quick shots of the Lucky Charms f2 yesterday while working in the veg room. Here are the ones we kept. Out of the 8 that broke soil 4 were female rest were culled. Have topped each of them 3-4 times due to height restrictions in our racks. All doing really nice so far. Should be cloning these soon and will get them into flowering in the next 2-3 cycles hopefully. 
    

One pheno has these cool "painted" spots on the leaves. Pretty sure it's just from genetics. We have a starfighter that does the same thing.


----------



## casperd (Nov 3, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> First batch of seedlings for the O.D season Dream Lotus,White Lotus,Strawberry Lotus,Dragons Fruit,Uplift,Triple Goddess,Space Cake and Starflight Guava. Going to start some Dream Lotus F2's and Sky Lotus x Silver Lotus seeds I made last year in another couple of weeks.
> View attachment 4212791


whats the most stinky and the most potent couch lock strains of bohdis or other breeders


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 3, 2018)

casperd said:


> or other breeders


We dont really talk about that here. For stinky couchlock, I'd look at some of the 88'g13 crosses.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 3, 2018)

budLIFE60 said:


> Took some quick shots of the Lucky Charms f2 yesterday while working in the veg room. Here are the ones we kept. Out of the 8 that broke soil 4 were female rest were culled. Have topped each of them 3-4 times due to height restrictions in our racks. All doing really nice so far. Should be cloning these soon and will get them into flowering in the next 2-3 cycles hopefully.
> View attachment 4226433 View attachment 4226436 View attachment 4226437 View attachment 4226438
> 
> One pheno has these cool "painted" spots on the leaves. Pretty sure it's just from genetics. We have a starfighter that does the same thing.
> ...


That's TMV bro! Jk lol.i have a GPS raindance with those funky/cool looking leaves

Closest plant is a hindu hash and the other is a black raspberry(killer aroma coming off from that one) about 5 weeks from flip.organic soil,6 gal,water only.i will be moving on to another soil mix after this run.have a nice ssdd and dragon fruit ready to go into my flower cab
(I have springtails.i did notice a couple gnats stuck to my cards a month ago,but nothing since.i think I read somewhere that springtails eat gnat larvae?)


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 3, 2018)

SFnone said:


> just keep clicking reply to all the messages you wish to quote before posting... if that makes sense...


Yeah it does, d'oh!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 3, 2018)

casperd said:


> whats the most stinky and the most potent couch lock strains of bohdis or other breeders


The more indica Dream Lotus from last season was a day wrecker,hit as hard as anything I've come across in a very long time.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Nov 3, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> The more indica Dream Lotus from last season was a day wrecker,hit as hard as anything I've come across in a very long time.


I believe many of the G13HP strains are testing really high. Chem Kesey & Black Triangle are at the top my list moving forward. Most people consider those to be in the 'couch lock' arena.


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 3, 2018)

THT said:


> White lotus. Dried and tested a sample. The flavor doesn't seem to be there in the smoke yet.. but the potency is there. Hopefully I'll be able to bring out more flavor with the cure. Giving it maybe 2 more weeks.
> View attachment 4226259
> View attachment 4226262


Thats the knock on The White that I have always heard. Beautifully frosty and great bag appeal but lacking in flavor and smell.


----------



## zeeman (Nov 3, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Black Triangle and Phone Home out for delivery from JBC.


Going for the triangle crosses!? Good idea!


----------



## THT (Nov 3, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> lacking in flavor and smell.


Well shiiit.. Flavor is on the top of my short list as the most important part of any strain.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 3, 2018)

This spider seems to be fond of one of the Lemon Lotus
 

Cheers


----------



## Tstat (Nov 3, 2018)

About a year ago I switched from 2000 watts of HPS to 1000 watts of cobs. Today I downsized by getting rid of about 300 watts and 2 side by side RDWC trays. Even with the side lighting I am down under 700 watts and loving the move! I have a nice surplus, which allowed me to downsize. It is also allowing me to start more crosses and concentrate more on popping seeds and vegging new stuff.
Here's what it looks like today:










These are Mountain Temple in the back, Apollo 11 in the front, and Space Monkey against the wall.


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Nov 3, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Very fucking concerned!!!!! Deer eat the shit out of plants. They make chemicals to repel them.


Deer fear mankind...can't imagine why....take a leak around the area periodical.. LOL


----------



## SFnone (Nov 3, 2018)

Avant_Gardener said:


> Deer fear mankind...can't imagine why....take a leak around the area periodical.. LOL


yeah, that was a while ago- I only saw them around the plants once, but see their hoof prints daily- not around the plants though- did just what you said above, seems to have worked- ... I actually got a bear that regularly comes running through the woods now- don't think there's much to worry about there- at least not with the plants.


----------



## McKringleberry (Nov 3, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Thin mint is supposed to be the original.


forum cut is original; thin mint is a pheno of the forum.


----------



## McKringleberry (Nov 3, 2018)

THT said:


> White lotus. Dried and tested a sample. The flavor doesn't seem to be there in the smoke yet.. but the potency is there. Hopefully I'll be able to bring out more flavor with the cure. Giving it maybe 2 more weeks.
> View attachment 4226259
> View attachment 4226262


Chop her down now!! lol She's beautiful, nice work!


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 3, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> forum cut is original; thin mint is a pheno of the forum.


thought thin mint was the cut, forum came from bagseed from grown cut.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 3, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> forum cut is original; thin mint is a pheno of the forum.


What? No it’s not. It’s called forum cut cuz it was shared on the forums. And like the platinum cut, it came from a bagseed. 

Is thin mint the original cookie fam cut? I don’t know. It wouldn’t surprise me if there never was just one original cut, but Thin Mint is the one that’s supposed to come from Cookie fam.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Nov 3, 2018)

jp68 said:


> so am i the only guy here whos never tried nor cares about cookies? Must something amazing with all the hype it gets


I was the same way before I tried it. Really euphoric weed. To me it smells bad but tastes amazing. The smoke is so thick you can almost chew it. Hella lung expansion but super smooth. To me, GSC lives up to the hype. Reason why I'm currently running Space Cake (GSC x Snow Lotus).


----------



## lukio (Nov 4, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Reason why I'm currently running Space Cake


how's that growin, grower?


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 4, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Reason why I'm currently running Space Cake (GSC x Snow Lotus).





lukio said:


> how's that growin, grower?


I second Lukio's inquiry.,


----------



## hillbill (Nov 4, 2018)

Six newly arrived freebie Phone Home from JBC planted with tails. Six Space Monkey F2s also,with nice tails along for the ride. Wookie Madness sets in!

One Space Monkey at 44 days doing just great but the hardest solid buds never seen before on a Monkey at my house. Seeds also cracking calyxes already. Could be a fast one as I have had some Monkeys done at 50. Stinks!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Nov 4, 2018)

lukio said:


> how's that growin, grower?


Small right now. Little over a month in. I topped them a few weeks ago and got some nice branching going on.


----------



## DonnyDee (Nov 4, 2018)

Might not be the best place to ask, but maybe someone can help me with what my Goji girl is trying to tell me? Revegging her, so hormones have only just balanced out, but growing in organic soil and have never come across this before. I see this in both new and old growth. Not sure what it could be.


----------



## lukio (Nov 4, 2018)

DonnyDee said:


> Might not be the best place to ask, but maybe someone can help me with what my Goji girl is trying to tell me? Revegging her, so hormones have only just balanced out, but growing in organic soil and have never come across this before. I see this in both new and old growth. Not sure what it could be.
> 
> View attachment 4227059


looks like a magnesium deficiency. i grow hydro though so wait for second opinion. i fix mag def with epsom salts

@freewanderer04 thanks dude. deffo popping mine soon


----------



## lukio (Nov 4, 2018)

space monkey stinking on day 24
 

Got pics of Cobra Lips, Silver Mountain and Black Raspberry coming soon, theyre a couple week behind.


----------



## DonnyDee (Nov 4, 2018)

lukio said:


> looks like a magnesium deficiency. i grow hydro though so wait for second opinion. i fix mag def with epsom salts


Feel like a celeb is replying to my post 

I thought the same! Been giving it a very low ppm spray with a chelated calmag foliar for the last 3 days and not much has changed.

https://rolfesagri.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/ProNuTech_Calmag.pdf

Gonna keep at it though and see


----------



## lukio (Nov 4, 2018)

DonnyDee said:


> Feel like a celeb is replying to my post
> 
> I thought the same! Been giving it a very low ppm spray with a chelated calmag foliar for the last 3 days and not much has changed.
> 
> ...


lol im just a noob with a fancy camera, bro.

The trouble with that foliar is all the other stuff in it. The already affected leaves wont get better so keep an eye on the new growth, man.

A bag of epsom salts is cheap as chips and straight magnesium. 1 tsp per litre of RO is what i do.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 4, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Sounds like it, lol!
> 
> I wasn't overly impressed with the first run, but they were in 1 gallon bags, and in dirt. This last was in coco.
> 
> ...



I agree with this 100 percent. I work with and am close to 2 guys that grow and I can tell you both if them definitely know their shit. About a year ago we did an experiment with a ( was told ) a sour diesel elite cut he got from a buddy of his. We grew them our own way. One buddy used flora nova, other used the whole original GH line and I did something similar to subs super soil with my own spin and I could not believe how differant they turned out. Of the best quality but how we grew it made the difference in how they looked tasted and smelled. Jmo and observation. Happy growing.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 4, 2018)

Avant_Gardener said:


> Deer fear mankind...can't imagine why....take a leak around the area periodical.. LOL


 Piss and hair had worked for me lol. I don't do much outside these days but another thing that worked well was thin fishing line around the garden almost like an invisible fence worked very well. Made 3 lines spaced 1.5 to 2 ft apart. Before that they would take em right down to the dirt day by day. I shit you not I lost 500 to 600 in seeds easy. After the line I didn't lose one single plant. God damn deer!!!

I had 2 small plots at the time and was young. Funny thing is my grandmother found her way around the fishing line. I went out one day and saw one of my small plots (bout 5 to 8 plants) down to the dirt. It sketched me out but I figured it was the deer again...... until I got questioned in front of her and my mom when she carried them from a back room in the house still living in a vase (7ish days later) lol. Interesting experience to say the least.. just another day on the farm.. happy growing guys and gals.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 4, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> I second Lukio's inquiry.,


Third it^^^


----------



## Tstat (Nov 4, 2018)

So... it's November 4th and this girl is still alive! I pulled nearly a LB from her already. It's also been through a couple of frosts, lol.
May I present on 11/4... Sunshine Daydream:


----------



## UrbanHustler (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi, does anyone know of a seedbank that carries Bodhi Seeds in the EU, other than Attitude? Or maybe one in the US that ships to Europe? Thanks!

I know ACE has a few, but they only sell his 'Super Natural Selection' strains, not the regular stuff.


----------



## zeeman (Nov 4, 2018)

UrbanHustler said:


> Hi, does anyone know of a seedbank that carries Bodhi Seeds in the EU, other than Attitude? Or maybe one in the US that ships to Europe? Thanks!
> 
> I know ACE has a few, but they only sell his 'Super Natural Selection' strains, not the regular stuff.


The vault cannabis seed store, pretty sure they’re in the U.K., I’ve ordered from them and they have excellent customer support


----------



## thezephyr (Nov 4, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> (I have springtails.i did notice a couple gnats stuck to my cards a month ago,but nothing since.i think I read somewhere that springtails eat gnat larvae?)
> View attachment 4226466


springtails are decomposers and considered beneficial, although in some cases their appearance can be an indication that there is too much moisture in the grow space.


----------



## lukio (Nov 4, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Third it^^^


he answered bro

"Small right now. Little over a month in. I topped them a few weeks ago and got some nice branching going on"


----------



## GreenTools (Nov 4, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> I was the same way before I tried it. Really euphoric weed. To me it smells bad but tastes amazing. The smoke is so thick you can almost chew it. Hella lung expansion but super smooth. To me, GSC lives up to the hype. Reason why I'm currently running Space Cake (GSC x Snow Lotus).


Watch for late Male sacs...I ran space cake a few years ago. Had one that had a menthol funk to it, but on the clone runs, would herm at week 7... GSC trait.


----------



## Terps420 (Nov 4, 2018)

THT said:


> White lotus. Dried and tested a sample. The flavor doesn't seem to be there in the smoke yet.. but the potency is there. Hopefully I'll be able to bring out more flavor with the cure. Giving it maybe 2 more weeks.
> View attachment 4226259
> View attachment 4226262


Looks dam good so far bro! And ya just give em time in jars and ur true tasty terps shud b at its best.. Myself i find with the way i cure and my climate, right at 3-4 weeks in jars mine is at its best. Its allways nice to allways see that crisp white ash on the first samples i try of each plant... In 19 yrs of growing never have flushed any of the plants i grew.. Organic for 16yrs, past 3 have been no till. Once u get the whole picture, no till is what il do from here on out. Id like to try a dwc or water grown just to see how it compares at end.. But im done ranting dude, im new on here but not to growing . your pics look dam good and spot on! Good job bro thx for ur pics they look


----------



## freewanderer04 (Nov 4, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Watch for late Male sacs...I ran space cake a few years ago. Had one that had a menthol funk to it, but on the clone runs, would herm at week 7... GSC trait.


Thanks. I'll keep an eye out for that.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 4, 2018)

thezephyr said:


> springtails are decomposers and considered beneficial, although in some cases their appearance can be an indication that there is too much moisture in the grow space.


My soil mix is a bit heavy so it would make sense why they stick around.I'm pretty sure they are being introduced to my space via my local grow shop.they showed up after I purchased and top dressed with worm castings from there.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Nov 5, 2018)

lukio said:


> space monkey stinking on day 24
> View attachment 4227069
> 
> Got pics of Cobra Lips, Silver Mountain and Black Raspberry coming soon, theyre a couple week behind.


Looking forward to the Silver Mtn and Black Raz updates. Black Raz is the pack I've wanted to pop but there have been conflicting reports. Some people loved it and swore by it and I think at least one other poster said it was a waste of space in their garden.

I'm hoping your grow pics/reports will add another positive data point.


----------



## lukio (Nov 5, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Looking forward to the Silver Mtn and Black Raz updates. Black Raz is the pack I've wanted to pop but there have been conflicting reports. Some people loved it and swore by it and I think at least one other poster said it was a waste of space in their garden.
> 
> I'm hoping your grow pics/reports will add another positive data point.


Yo yeah fingers crossed on the black raz, its smelling amazing at the mo, i think i have 2 or 3 females...

pretty sure the silver mountain is a known winner, ive read a few glowing reports. 

there will be plenty of pics, you can be sure of that


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 5, 2018)

JBC Seeds is back up and running today with the Bodhi promo still rolling.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 5, 2018)

Hey gang...I'm going to be trying Bodhi for the very 1st time! I wanted to pick one strain from each of his males (Appalachian, '88 G13/HP, Snow Lotus and Wookie).
So many choices and many were not available. I hope I did ok...here is what I chose:

Sunshine Daydream
Lemon G x 88 G13 AKA Lemon Hashplant
Guava Wookie

I didn't really find anything with Snow Lotus. As a bonus, I got (15) Super Silver Hashplant as freebies. I guess Attitude Seeds is running a promo.

What do you think of my choices as I enter into the "club" ?


----------



## jp68 (Nov 5, 2018)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Hey gang...I'm going to be trying Bodhi for the very 1st time! I wanted to pick one strain from each of his males (Appalachian, '88 G13/HP, Snow Lotus and Wookie).
> So many choices and many were not available. I hope I did ok...here is what I chose:
> 
> Sunshine Daydream
> ...


He really doesn't put out duds ,usually something pops up in a pack.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 5, 2018)

Broke out my "better" camera today and pics still suck. I wanted to show my monkey that is almost ready. Pics don't do it justice:















And the whole, downsized garden:


----------



## JHashmore (Nov 5, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> The Lucky Wookies are all over the place, I flowered out 3 and all we're really different.


Yeah this is for sure, i grew out lucky Wookie in two different locations and gave some to a buddy. Everything was different. They all grew well.... and you can tell they are all related but it's a spectrum for sure. The one I am drying now smelled strongly of onions for a while and then turned tropical dried fruit smelling. Smoke tastes like incense and the effect is a positive hybrid style, letting it cure longer before I really say what's up with it, this is just an early test.


----------



## Booyah! (Nov 5, 2018)

Posted on the main forum with no response so perhaps here is the best place to ask. I just started a pack of Pure Afghan x 88G13HP (DLA8 ) and wanted to know if anyone could tell me about the "Pure Afghan" used in the cross. I got 12 seeds and all the beans looked pretty good and well developed. Definitely going to be doing some breeding and am looking for a stellar male. Also what flavors does the 88G13HP add? This will be my first time using Bodhi gear. Thanks!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 5, 2018)

Is this an OK place to ask for basic suggestions or experience with crossing different bodhi strains? Or should I go over to the pollen chuckers area?


----------



## freewanderer04 (Nov 5, 2018)

Well, back to the drawing board. All 4 of my plants showed sex and are males. Balls to the walls. I've got 3 Bodhi packs left. Space Cake, Soul Food and Sky Lotus. What do y'all wanna see?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 5, 2018)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Hey gang...I'm going to be trying Bodhi for the very 1st time! I wanted to pick one strain from each of his males (Appalachian, '88 G13/HP, Snow Lotus and Wookie).
> So many choices and many were not available. I hope I did ok...here is what I chose:
> 
> Sunshine Daydream
> ...


Hey if you find out anything about the super silver hashplant please post it on here. I got the same freebie but can't find anything about it. Seems like he makes great selections on everything he does. Nice choices you made to start with!! I'm new to Bohdi also


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 5, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Well, back to the drawing board. All 4 of my plants showed sex and are males. Balls to the walls. I've got 3 Bodhi packs left. Space Cake, Soul Food and Sky Lotus. What do y'all wanna see?


space cake please...


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Nov 5, 2018)

JHashmore said:


> Lucky Wookie 8. I have grown this a couple times now and I am really liking it. Very pleasant chill positive high with a slight lullaby softness that may put you to sleep if you wanted or just chills you out. I don't know about getting anything done on it... you'd have to be fairly determined.
> 
> One interesting thing about it for me is that it has been this strong lime green colour since it was a little baby. I thought maybe it had a deficiency but it's going strong... It isn't fading either really up top and it's in a 15 Gallon No-till pot that's been outside since April. I was testing to see if I could grow in my courtyard seeing as it will be federally legal here in just a few days! Trichomes are looking really Milky so it's coming down soon. Pretty decent mold resistance as it can get foggy here at night and I've barely had to do any spot removals. I moved another one of my plants indoors for fear of the mold. It would suck to grow something since April and have it mold in October! Thanks for looking.
> View attachment 4215858
> ...


Hey JHashmore in a 15 Gallon No-till pot how many plant(s) are able to run. I'm 
getting ready to start that kind of system.


----------



## Grower899 (Nov 5, 2018)

Black triangle i pulled down yesterday. 8 weeks on the head. Prolly coulda went 1 more but I was moving and it was floppy so it got the axe.


----------



## jp68 (Nov 5, 2018)

JHashmore said:


> Yeah this is for sure, i grew out lucky Wookie in two different locations and gave some to a buddy. Everything was different. They all grew well.... and you can tell they are all related but it's a spectrum for sure. The one I am drying now smelled strongly of onions for a while and then turned tropical dried fruit smelling. Smoke tastes like incense and the effect is a positive hybrid style, letting it cure longer before I really say what's up with it, this is just an early test.


Have 4 about 3 weeks in and they all seem similar except for one so trying to figure out what to expect.. Hopefully some nice xmas smoke which it sounds like it could be


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 5, 2018)

Avant_Gardener said:


> Hey JHashmore in a 15 Gallon No-till pot how many plant(s) are able to run. I'm
> getting ready to start that kind of system.



The direction I'm headed as well. I have 10 bodhi strains and 200 gallons of ready super soil for the move so I will do one run in that and throw the rest in the outside garden ( veggies ). 

I want to buy a smart pot type bed 4x4 or 5x5 to put in a 5x5. Or a big big pot that will squeak by and fit. Any info on this would be helpful. 

Also any info on what to start with. I think one strain will be dynasty huckleberry diesel or cherry vanilla cookies. Both supposed to be Heavy yeilders. Now I need info of 2 of 10 bodhi strains to run. I would like a good yield as my supply is low and I'd like a good stash moving on to run a few low yeilders. 

Cluster funk 
Healing hashplant
J1 hashplant 
Lucky wookie
Phone home
Sunshine daydream 
Space monkey 
Mango hashplant
Silver mountin 
Bingo pajama 

So many seeds so little time..... shit I wish I could pop them all and make a LEGAL living but sadly I can't so I'm wondering wtf I should try first. Also want black triangle and love triangle and a few others very very bad. Seeds is a habit I definitely cant afford ( def bodhi )as I like to collect shit I'll prob never be able to grow. I gave enough to grow for as long as I live and am only 28 lol. Anyone have a good suggestion on what to pop first. I was thinking cluster funk because its beautiful but have not heard much about how it yields. Silver mountin or space monkey or sunshine day dream possibly for a second. Shit I'm getting carried away so someone help!!!! I will start moving on the 16th so I feel like I dont have much time for such a decision lol.... anyway happy growing!. I need to go burn one.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 5, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> Black triangle i pulled down yesterday. 8 weeks on the head. Prolly coulda went 1 more but I was moving and it was floppy so it got the axe.
> 
> Simply put... beautiful man pics like this is why I need this strain.. But money i don't have while in the move.
> Anyway I'm jealous and credit is due. NICE JOB FOR SURE!!!
> HAPPY GROWING fire for sure... enjoy!


----------



## jp68 (Nov 5, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> The direction I'm headed as well. I have 10 bodhi strains and 200 gallons of ready super soil for the move so I will do one run in that and throw the rest in the outside garden ( veggies ).
> 
> I want to buy a smart pot type bed 4x4 or 5x5 to put in a 5x5. Or a big big pot that will squeak by and fit. Any info on this would be helpful.
> 
> ...


I believe the mango hashplants a beast,


----------



## freewanderer04 (Nov 5, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> space cake please...


Your wish is granted. Space Cake it is


----------



## JHashmore (Nov 5, 2018)

Avant_Gardener said:


> Hey JHashmore in a 15 Gallon No-till pot how many plant(s) are able to run. I'm
> getting ready to start that kind of system.


Hey man,
In a 15 Gallon, I would really only run one. I grew one plant each in two 15 gallons pots the last run, I think this is maybe their fourth run. The pots seem to get better with age, my first grow I probably jazzed up a bit by getting carried away with a ferment and that took a while to remedy through just plain watering but it did come back great. I have grown 2 plants in one 15 gallons but you end up having to sort of train them away from each other. Both plants ended up being about the same size combined as a single plant would have been, It seems to me that pot size or available root space dictates the plants' size.

If you have space constraints I would either build a physical bed or buy the smart pot/Geo planter bed and use one like a 3x3 or 4x4, that way you can plant more in there. But if you want to physically move the plants around i would either do the 15 if you are cool with that or maybe a 20 gallon. Anything above 20 gets seriously heavy, for me anyways as I did move mine from outside to inside a tent to finish them off. One 15 gallon pretty much filled my 4x4 tents canopy, really about a true 3x3 as my exhaust is a little bit overkill and sucks the tent in a bit. I should mention that was an outdoor plant that had vegged for months outside ( I LST'd the entire plant, bent over the whole thing and all the side branches became cola's if that makes sense). In a tent you may as well speed it up by growing 2-4 plants in a 15. 4 15 gallon pots will fit in a 4x4 no problem with a bit of space around them to place a foot/heater etc or something.



Diesel0889 said:


> The direction I'm headed as well. I have 10 bodhi strains and 200 gallons of ready super soil for the move so I will do one run in that and throw the rest in the outside garden ( veggies ).
> 
> I want to buy a smart pot type bed 4x4 or 5x5 to put in a 5x5. Or a big big pot that will squeak by and fit. Any info on this would be helpful.
> 
> ...


If you have a 5x5 I personally would go with a 4x4 bed. I think you will run into trouble if you try to max out the physical floor footprint, your canopy can extend passed that 4x4 if you wanted but it would probably make more sense to build a scrog off the 4x4 and have it contained in that square. That way you have some amount of space in there for air flow and movement. If your exhaust is strong at all the tent will pull inwards a bit and your plants will be resting against the tent which seems OK actually but I imagine you are losing some light and possibly inviting mold later on in flower perhaps. You can buy probably a 100 gallon smart pot and put it in there also, the specs will tell you it's diameter. I don't see a huge difference other than the square vs circle thing for spacing. You would have to experiment with plant numbers to find an ideal density. I'm in Canada and we are only "allowed" 4 plants now so i was kinda testing for that. I do fully veg my plants to sexual maturity so maybe you can hammer them in there if you are doing short veg times.

I've been mulling around building a 3x3 bed for my 4x4 tent and just keeping it as a flower room and bringing in new plants to flower in the bed. The main drawback I can see is that you can't move the plants if for whatever reason you have to, I have found that if I can put one outside if it's looking a bit sad or weird that the outdoors clears it right up, that may not be an option for you. I do think that more soil = better and probably easier to maintain, although the no till is actually extremely easy, just make sure to water occasionally and mulch the absolute shit out of the surface and it will stay regulated pretty well on its own, also do not go overboard with top dressing or compost tea the plants will find the nutrients, no worries there.

Edit: I think you could just use your super soil and keep it to recycle, No till is just about keeping the dirt where it is. It will have nutrients in it for sure being super soil, don't be fooled into thinking that the soil is depleted after a run cause it's not the no till recipe or whatever, just top dress is occasionally and keep it mulched and it will become "No till" over time, especially after the first run.

As for yield I can only say that the Hashplant crosses I've grown (OGKB,Lemon Thai indy) seem like they would be good yielders and produced well for me. I tested them in a micro environment so I can't really throw you proper numbers based on your projected grow. Hope you enjoy the soil bed! It's great!


----------



## Booyah! (Nov 5, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> Black triangle i pulled down yesterday. 8 weeks on the head. Prolly coulda went 1 more but I was moving and it was floppy so it got the axe.
> 
> View attachment 4227857
> 
> View attachment 4227858


That looks awesome! How does it smell/taste?


----------



## casperd (Nov 6, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Well, back to the drawing board. All 4 of my plants showed sex and are males. Balls to the walls. I've got 3 Bodhi packs left. Space Cake, Soul Food and Sky Lotus. What do y'all wanna see?


some advice on what strain in seed form to buy somthing dank


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Nov 6, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> Black triangle i pulled down yesterday. 8 weeks on the head. Prolly coulda went 1 more but I was moving and it was floppy so it got the axe.
> 
> View attachment 4227857
> 
> View attachment 4227858


Was this from a pack of seeds? or a cut? That looks so incredibly frosty, your trichs have trichs.


----------



## Bodean (Nov 6, 2018)

Deep line alchemy #6 @ 5weeks


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 6, 2018)

Couldn't resist the Bodhi promo, now that JBC is back up I had to hit it again, This time I walked away with Phone Home and the More Cowbell (OGKB remix), any info on the OGKB would be greatly appreciated.
Baq


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 6, 2018)

Baqualin said:


> Couldn't resist the Bodhi promo, now that JBC is back up I had to hit it again, This time I walked away with Phone Home and the More Cowbell (OGKB remix), any info on the OGKB would be greatly appreciated.
> Baq


Ogkb OG kush breath, supposedly a gsc descendent used in all the breath crosses(peanut butter breath, Larry bird breath, Meundo breath, palpetine breath etc. )dungeons vault and thug pug work a good bit of ogkb crosses I believe


----------



## Grower899 (Nov 6, 2018)

Booyah! said:


> That looks awesome! How does it smell/taste?


Thanks! Smells kinda lime/citrus on top and gas on the bottom end. Haven't tasted yet its not quite dry.



Mary's Confidant said:


> Was this from a pack of seeds? or a cut? That looks so incredibly frosty, your trichs have trichs.


From a pack. Pretty sure I popped 3 beans, 2 males and this fine gal.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Nov 6, 2018)

casperd said:


> some advice on what strain in seed form to buy somthing dank


From Bodhi, my fav so far has been Sky Lotus. Straight dank. Lemon pine Sol terps.


----------



## JHashmore (Nov 6, 2018)

Baqualin said:


> Couldn't resist the Bodhi promo, now that JBC is back up I had to hit it again, This time I walked away with Phone Home and the More Cowbell (OGKB remix), any info on the OGKB would be greatly appreciated.
> Baq


I just had my first taste test last night of OGKB. I can not pinpoint the smell... it’s almost like a mild oil smell but once I vaped it it had completely different flavours and was pleasurable. I’ll need to taste again to remember properly but I was surprised. 

Effects wise it was giving me real relaxation of mind but had me feeling pretty joyful, body was not getting crushed but I felt rooted. I haven’t smoked a cookies variant in probably a year. I think this was along the general profile of I remember correctly. It’s odd, the effect is actually really good but I guess I understand what people say about it’s potentcy. It was Avery pleasurable effect but not strong and gripping. But when I thought about smoking more I realized I felt great and nothing was really missing. It’s just no crushing body stone or mind altering high, just comfy positive vibes (Not bad!). I tested the mom gooey x mom gooey x c99 two days previous and that fully warps your mind and has you, took me by surprise actually. Also very upbeat but actually gets you stoned. 

I think OGKB is great for daytime or background use, my mind was pretty clear but happy with a wall between me and negativity. I imagine this would be great weed for a party or for people who just want to feel good and maybe not challenge their mind or their tolerance. I’ll try some this morning maybe and see how it goes, I usually avoid smoking if I’ve got shit to do.

Grow wise it seemed to chug along, no problems. I grow organically and everything is basically the same. I grew just a small plant to test effects so I can’t really speak to real yield potential. One sort of main nug on the top of cola and lots of smaller bugs. Not popcorn just small... I think it’s a cookies thing, sorry I don’t grow cookies much.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 6, 2018)

Space Cake. I grew this one over a yr ago. 

my best attempt at macro shot, lol



Not a big yielder but I'm sure you could coax more out of it with a longer veg or in a hydro set up.

I still have half a pack I plan to re-visit in the near future.


edited to add I "think" a search might pull up my original (short) grow review.


----------



## jp68 (Nov 6, 2018)

Bodean said:


> Deep line alchemy #6 @ 5weeks


Got a pack floating in the mail system and thinking of running it asap,. Hows the smells on her? vigour? definetly looks greasy


----------



## Bodean (Nov 6, 2018)

jp68 said:


> Got a pack floating in the mail system and thinking of running it asap,. Hows the smells on her? vigour? definetly looks greasy


First time running it. Smaller and tighter flowers compared to everything else in the room. Strong hashy insence smell. This one stretched a lot. I have another in veg that I topped and tied down. Looks fuller. Definitely the frostiest in there though. Here's a better shot of her zoomed out a bit.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 6, 2018)

casperd said:


> some advice on what strain in seed form to buy somthing dank


Are you trying to ask for strain recommendations?


----------



## jp68 (Nov 6, 2018)

Bodean said:


> First time running it. Smaller and tighter flowers compared to everything else in the room. Strong hashy insence smell. This one stretched a lot. I have another in veg that I topped and tied down. Looks fuller. Definitely the frostiest in there though. Here's a better shot of her zoomed out a bit.


What ive managed to find on the mom is that its smells of Persian baked goods and dried fruit . thanks mon. Have no doubts that its gonna be a potent probably narcotic smoke


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 6, 2018)

JHashmore said:


> I just had my first taste test last night of OGKB. I can not pinpoint the smell... it’s almost like a mild oil smell but once I vaped it it had completely different flavours and was pleasurable. I’ll need to taste again to remember properly but I was surprised.
> 
> Effects wise it was giving me real relaxation of mind but had me feeling pretty joyful, body was not getting crushed but I felt rooted. I haven’t smoked a cookies variant in probably a year. I think this was along the general profile of I remember correctly. It’s odd, the effect is actually really good but I guess I understand what people say about it’s potentcy. It was Avery pleasurable effect but not strong and gripping. But when I thought about smoking more I realized I felt great and nothing was really missing. It’s just no crushing body stone or mind altering high, just comfy positive vibes (Not bad!). I tested the mom gooey x mom gooey x c99 two days previous and that fully warps your mind and has you, took me by surprise actually. Also very upbeat but actually gets you stoned.
> 
> ...


Thank You Sir!
Baq


----------



## lukio (Nov 6, 2018)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Guava Wookie


interested to see more of the guava wookie. yep!


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 6, 2018)

lukio said:


> interested to see more of the guava wookie. yep!


Sitting on a pack of guava hashplant myself. Stardawg guava x 88g13hp. I bet the guava wookie would be very terpy. Flowering a couple cuts of my space monkey and a lucky wookie currently.


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 6, 2018)

Harvested first couple LCxPU at 87 days from flip.
This one has a dank sugary sweet berry/blackberry smell. Good amount of stretch and dense nugs, had some mold problems so I had to chop a few off.  
This one was a stretchy beast with monster foxtails, going to be a solid yield, colas are very heavy. Strongest smelling of the bunch, smells like a bowl of funky rotten fruit that a skunk died in


----------



## lukio (Nov 6, 2018)

@dubekoms that looks really nice, man, nice one.... and 87 days...! 



bigbongloads said:


> Sitting on a pack of guava hashplant myself. Stardawg guava x 88g13hp. I bet the guava wookie would be very terpy. Flowering a couple cuts of my space monkey and a lucky wookie currently.


yeah terpy for sure!


----------



## casperd (Nov 6, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Are you trying to ask for strain recommendations?


yea i live in australia cant exactly ship clones need good seed pack advice


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 6, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Harvested first couple LCxPU at 87 days from flip.
> This one has a dank sugary sweet berry/blackberry smell. Good amount of stretch and dense nugs, had some mold problems so I had to chop a few off.View attachment 4228326 View attachment 4228328
> This one was a stretchy beast with monster foxtails, going to be a solid yield, colas are very heavy. Strongest smelling of the bunch, smells like a bowl of funky rotten fruit that a skunk died inView attachment 4228334View attachment 4228336 View attachment 4228338 View attachment 4228340


I hate trimming the foxtail phenos


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 6, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Harvested first couple LCxPU at 87 days from flip.
> This one has a dank sugary sweet berry/blackberry smell. Good amount of stretch and dense nugs, had some mold problems so I had to chop a few off.View attachment 4228326 View attachment 4228328
> This one was a stretchy beast with monster foxtails, going to be a solid yield, colas are very heavy. Strongest smelling of the bunch, smells like a bowl of funky rotten fruit that a skunk died inView attachment 4228334View attachment 4228336 View attachment 4228338 View attachment 4228340


 Full of resin man nice job I dig it. Happy growing!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 6, 2018)

I threw 4 female gojis in flower a couple days ago and I have a male about 1.5-2 weeks in flower. I'm going to be making some f2s and I will hit a bud or 2 on each goji with tangerine power pollen as well. 

I was hoping for a couple males to choose from out of the 5 seeds I popped but I only got one. He is a nice stout pheno with nice node spacing, it's still to early for frost so not sure if he will get frosty on me yet. 

The sole reason for f2'ing is so I can have plenty of goji beans now that he has discontinued that line, plus I like the idea of finding a raspberry pheno in the f2s. I'll get some pics up later this weekend. Cheers


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 7, 2018)

More Cowbell Remix,this is the one that didn't really stretch at all but it has an intense orange zest smell.


----------



## HamNEggs (Nov 7, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> More Cowbell Remix,this is the one that didn't really stretch at all but it has an intense orange zest smell.
> View attachment 4228597 View attachment 4228598


That looks really nice. Its like a beefed up version of the regular More Cowbell that I love so much. MMMM oranges.


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 7, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> More Cowbell Remix,this is the one that didn't really stretch at all but it has an intense orange zest smell.
> View attachment 4228597 View attachment 4228598


Awesome! Thanks for posting this, I just received MCB remix and wanted more info regarding, love this thread.
Baq


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 7, 2018)

Here's another data point for the More Cowbell OGKB remix. This one stretched about 67% of it's preflower height and it's putting out good frost for day 22.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 7, 2018)

Well... after telling myself I can afford it I bought 2 more bodhi strains. Mostly due to other members remarks on this thread. I got black triangle and love triangle. And sky lotus and more cowbell remix for freebies. Also in case anyone was wondering I was told James bean has had NO problems at all as far as orders getting shipped and taken like GPS or shn have had happen. Figured I'd throw it out there as I'm sure others have worried about this just like I was.

On a side note I now will own 14 or 15 bodhi strains and only have the room to run a couple at a time so that sucks but at least I own them. I have seen a few beautiful pics of black triangle posted a page or 2 back but has anyone got any love for the love triangle? Description sounds like it would be fun to hunt through a few packs of for the hidden gem.think when mine pop it will be the whole pack so I can really see what they are all about. Maybe find a good Male and cross it with the nicest mama? I think a 2x2 for breeding might be in my future after a gorilla 5x5 for veg. I'm no breeder but have a good taste in weed so I think I could whip somthing up that would please. I'd like to make cross from bodhi gear but not stop at f1 and keep working it for a few years ya know. Make a nice stable strain. It seems there is less and less of that these days although I enjoy the hunt of the f1 generation...


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 7, 2018)

Not sure why that double posted so I apologize .. happy growing bodhi fans


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 7, 2018)

Space Monkey.. quickly becoming a favorite


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 7, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Space Monkey.. quickly becoming a favorite
> 
> View attachment 4228972
> View attachment 4228973
> ...


 Any idea how well you think it yielded? I got a pack and am about to move (16th) and am looking for answers on what to start with. Of my 15 bodhi strains plus about 100 others from many breeders I'm having a hard time deciding. 

That shit looks straight fire and I can tell it was cared for. You should be proud. Great job. Happy growing!


----------



## Booyah! (Nov 7, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well... after telling myself I can afford it I bought 2 more bodhi strains. Mostly due to other members remarks on this thread. I got black triangle and love triangle. And sky lotus and more cowbell remix for freebies. Also in case anyone was wondering I was told James bean has had NO problems at all as far as orders getting shipped and taken like GPS or shn have had happen. Figured I'd throw it out there as I'm sure others have worried about this just like I was.
> 
> On a side note I now will own 14 or 15 bodhi strains and only have the room to run a couple at a time so that sucks but at least I own them. I have seen a few beautiful pics of black triangle posted a page or 2 back but has anyone got any love for the love triangle? Description sounds like it would be fun to hunt through a few packs of for the hidden gem.think when mine pop it will be the whole pack so I can really see what they are all about. Maybe find a good Male and cross it with the nicest mama? I think a 2x2 for breeding might be in my future after a gorilla 5x5 for veg. I'm no breeder but have a good taste in weed so I think I could whip somthing up that would please. I'd like to make cross from bodhi gear but not stop at f1 and keep working it for a few years ya know. Make a nice stable strain. It seems there is less and less of that these days although I enjoy the hunt of the f1 generation...


Sounds like you are in for quite a pheno hunt. Hope you find a good male as well.

This year I separated my males and put them in a tent with a carbon filter 6" out (almost collapsed the tent with all the negative pressure). I never took them out of the tent and harvested pollen multiple times into a mason jar. Each time I used an ox hair artist brush to paint the pollen onto the hairs of backyard plants that seemed like keepers. I did not have any unwanted pollinations and plenty of seeds in the buds I painted. Definitely my new method of breeding. 

Good luck with your search!!


----------



## GreenTools (Nov 7, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Space Monkey.. quickly becoming a favorite
> 
> View attachment 4228972
> View attachment 4228973
> ...


Nice! I ran half a pack, and ended up with males and germs so chopped them all...eventually I will get back to trying them out again...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 7, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Any idea how well you think it yielded? I got a pack and am about to move (16th) and am looking for answers on what to start with. Of my 15 bodhi strains plus about 100 others from many breeders I'm having a hard time deciding.
> 
> That shit looks straight fire and I can tell it was cared for. You should be proud. Great job. Happy growing!


Thank you brother.. Cant go wrong with the monkey! Decent yielder and responds well to a little lst


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 7, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Thank you brother.. Cant go wrong with the monkey! Decent yielder and responds well to a little lst



Good to know man thanks for the info! Every bit helps but seriously you did a fantastic job by the looks of it!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 7, 2018)

Booyah! said:


> Sounds like you are in for quite a pheno hunt. Hope you find a good male as well.
> 
> This year I separated my males and put them in a tent with a carbon filter 6" out (almost collapsed the tent with all the negative pressure). I never took them out of the tent and harvested pollen multiple times into a mason jar. Each time I used an ox hair artist brush to paint the pollen onto the hairs of backyard plants that seemed like keepers. I did not have any unwanted pollinations and plenty of seeds in the buds I painted. Definitely my new method of breeding.
> 
> Good luck with your search!!


 I'll have to remember that.. similar to how I've done it in the past. Thanks for sharing! Happy growing!


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 7, 2018)

Anyone here ever grown out the Petrolia Headstash IBL seeds from Bodhi Nierika?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## mjw42 (Nov 7, 2018)

Nice! I just threw down for Bingo Pajama and Lucky Wookie for the freebie. So many choices w/Bodhi


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 8, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> Anyone here ever grown out the Petrolia Headstash IBL seeds from Bodhi Nierika?


Thanks for the likes guys. Any info? Anyone?


----------



## Bubbashine (Nov 8, 2018)

Running some Bodhi testers 3 kings x sunshine daydream I'm at arounf week 4 veg they reek, Just a few quick images not much going on yet, but I will flip them soon!


----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Nov 8, 2018)

Pictures don't do this Lady (Lions Milk) justice even by bodhi standards this girl is crazy frosty
she looks like she been sprayed with snow spray at 7 weeks
smells of nepalese hash mixed with coffee&butterscotch


----------



## Craigson (Nov 8, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> Thanks for the likes guys. Any info? Anyone?


Only time ive ever heardof it is seeing it listed on the bodhi companion guide on icmag

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=6689593&postcount=166


----------



## Craigson (Nov 8, 2018)

Anybody know what this Snow Lotus Mega mix is?


----------



## Philip-O (Nov 8, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Anybody know what this Snow Lotus Mega mix is?View attachment 4229674


Dunno... assorted Snow Lotus crosses? Given how well the SL male has performed it is worth a try, unless you have more appealing things on your roster than mistery crosses.

My experience: I gave a pack of the snow lotus mix to someone who was trying to get into growing, she didn´t do too well, and when I recycled her soil on my yard a plant came out. It should be around 3 months old and over 3 feet tall (still vegging), took quite a while to show preflowers and alternate branches, and definitely has me impressed about how well she has taken hail and almost daily thunderstorms. I´ll post some pictures when she is flowering.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 8, 2018)

Mango Biche x Iraqi testers.


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 8, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Only time ive ever heardof it is seeing it listed on the bodhi companion guide on icmag
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=6689593&postcount=166


Thanks @Craigson. Reading up on it now.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Nov 8, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4229695 Mango Biche x Iraqi testers.


Wow looks like the Iraqi brings the frost! Any chance of coaxing a smoke/grow report outta ya


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 8, 2018)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Wow looks like the Iraqi brings the frost! Any chance of coaxing a smoke/grow report outta ya


oh fa sho. So this one finished a little earlier than everything else, which is gonna get chopped next week probably, around week 14-15. This guy was around 12.5 weeks. Probably could of gone another week but I was getting antsy. I have been stupid busy, and I'm hoping this weekend to be able to write one up for this plant. I had 2 females of each tester, and they both seemed to be very similar. They males looked very nice as well until I chopped them. Just not enough room. I totally eat my words from before. I just wasnt used to anything that takes so many weeks, so of course week 5 wont look great. They are all frosty as hell, stanky as shit, and great leaf to bud ratios. Super big producers too. The OMGxDragonsbloodf4 is just 4 giant cola's.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 8, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> oh fa sho. So this one finished a little earlier than everything else, which is gonna get chopped next week probably, around week 14-15. This guy was around 12.5 weeks. Probably could of gone another week but I was getting antsy. I have been stupid busy, and I'm hoping this weekend to be able to write one up for this plant. I had 2 females of each tester, and they both seemed to be very similar. They males looked very nice as well until I chopped them. Just not enough room. I totally eat my words from before. I just wasnt used to anything that takes so many weeks, so of course week 5 wont look great. They are all frosty as hell, stanky as shit, and great leaf to bud ratios. Super big producers too. The OMGxDragonsbloodf4 is just 4 giant cola's.


One of da bess mango biche x I've seen, iraqi frosted it the f out. 
Imagine the smells are bumpin' anxious to see what the effects are!. 
That mb is a terp monster no doubt, just wish she had more of a punch, but I generally can't go the distance w landrace genes. After 10/11 I get antsy too.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 8, 2018)

doniawon said:


> One of da bess mango biche x I've seen, iraqi frosted it the f out.
> Imagine the smells are bumpin' anxious to see what the effects are!.
> That mb is a terp monster no doubt, just wish she had more of a punch, but I generally can't go the distance w landrace genes. After 10/11 I get antsy too.


unfortunately I'm being worked to the bone right now and getting sort of sick so my smell is shit right now. My wife says "herbally" but I'm picking up some spice, which I can see being close to "herbal" and I also get some earthy dankness too. Taste is really good so far. Almost like sweet pears. I am really excited for what the cure brings. I am certainly going to reveg the other one I didn't chop yet. Effects are really uplifting, I feel it in my body too. Cant say how couchlocky it is, must not be very since I'm still getting shit done. I only hit it a couple times though. I'm going to dedicate a day to it soon and give a full blown report that will be submitted to Big B 

edit: I'm only a year and some change into growing, and those strains just interested me the most, I hadnt grown out anything but Soar that had anything related to my testers in their genetics. I am really grateful that they obliged me on my choice, and I hope I do not disappoint with my reports to them. So far I really think I'd be satisfied if I had paid full price for these packs.


----------



## Craigson (Nov 8, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4229695 Mango Biche x Iraqi testers.


Nanners?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 8, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Nanners?


nah, shitty trim job and some yellow fan remaining in there. oops. But none of my plants showed any herm traits at all.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 8, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Space Monkey.. quickly becoming a favorite
> 
> View attachment 4228972
> View attachment 4228973
> ...


Just heard some Beastie Boys Brass Monkey earlier today and then when I seen this just now I was all like,
"space monkey, that chunky monkey!" lmao

Cheers man


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 8, 2018)

owow. busted out the mediocre camera. Here is a different nug from same plant up close. Then I'll chill on it. Thanks for looking. It has been a great learning experience.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Nov 8, 2018)

Bodean said:


> Deep line alchemy #6 @ 5weeks


Beautiful!


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 8, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Nanners?





reallybigjesusfreak said:


> nah, shitty trim job and some yellow fan remaining in there. oops. But none of my plants showed any herm traits at all.


I see at least 2 nanners in this pick. One on each bud.

Edit:maybe not could be underdeveloped leaves not trimmed as mentioned.


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 8, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4229695 Mango Biche x Iraqi testers.


Is that a nanner?


----------



## zeeman (Nov 9, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> oh fa sho. So this one finished a little earlier than everything else, which is gonna get chopped next week probably, around week 14-15. This guy was around 12.5 weeks.


I give you props for flowering out some of the longer strains!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 9, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> I see at least 2 nanners in this pick. One on each bud.
> 
> Edit:maybe not could be underdeveloped leaves not trimmed as mentioned.


yup. I dont trim worth a shit because its for me and I dont care. I had a Soar pop nanners on me and I am aware of what to look for, but so far I have not found a single one on her. If I do find any I have no problem saying so.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 9, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> yup. I dont trim worth a shit because its for me and I dont care. I had a Soar pop nanners on me and I am aware of what to look for, but so far I have not found a single one on her. If I do find any I have no problem saying so.


Positive and negative reports give a much more real look at a strain than all happy talk. I want to know if something i want to grow presents any troubles or not. Thanks. Or should I say “Thank you Jesus.”


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 9, 2018)

Lucky Wookie.
Buds didn't bulk up but are rock hard.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 9, 2018)

More Cowbell Remix.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 9, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Positive and negative reports give a much more real look at a strain than all happy talk. I want to know if something i want to grow presents any troubles or not. Thanks. Or should I say “Thank you Jesus.”


Before I saw your post, I went back and relooked at it. I think ya’ll are right after all. Damn. They are REALLY small and when I break one open it’s all leafy material, nothing seedy. I’m gonna have to go over the other plants tonight and make sure nothing else is throwing. Yeah I’m most concerned with giving honest feedback, so thanks yall for pointing it out to me.


----------



## jp68 (Nov 9, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Lucky Wookie.
> Buds didn't bulk up but are rock hard.
> View attachment 4230018 View attachment 4230019 View attachment 4230020 View attachment 4230021


So is it still smelling like onions?


----------



## Craigson (Nov 9, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> Dunno... assorted Snow Lotus crosses? Given how well the SL male has performed it is worth a try, unless you have more appealing things on your roster than mistery crosses.
> 
> My experience: I gave a pack of the snow lotus mix to someone who was trying to get into growing, she didn´t do too well, and when I recycled her soil on my yard a plant came out. It should be around 3 months old and over 3 feet tall (still vegging), took quite a while to show preflowers and alternate branches, and definitely has me impressed about how well she has taken hail and almost daily thunderstorms. I´ll post some pictures when she is flowering.


Yeah i talked to Mrs B and she confirmed its random snow lotus crosses. Some unreleased so who knows lol.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 9, 2018)

jp68 said:


> So is it still smelling like onions?


Nope not even close to onions,earthy with a hint of fuel.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 9, 2018)

Yup, got home and checked what I got trimmed up. It’s nanners. They are small and I completely overlooked them when I popped a nug in the grinder last night. Thanks y’all for pointing that out to me. It was honestly not my intention to represent this plant as anything than what it was. When lights go on I’m gonna check the other plants with a fine tooth comb. 

So far I’ve only found about 1 banner per nug at most, some don’t have any. We’ll see what the colas hold. 

Still, it’s frosty, smells great, tastes great, and made watching KOTH before bed very enjoyable!


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 9, 2018)

Chopped second to last LCxPU today at day 90. Thus one smells exactly like a strawberry daiquiri made with rum. She was overall the easiest plant to keep happy and healthy, least stretchy of the bunch with good sized dense nugs.


----------



## GreenTools (Nov 9, 2018)

New tester list just announced...hit up the source for more info.....


----------



## Tstat (Nov 9, 2018)

Wow, I am beyond psyched!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 9, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Wow, I am beyond psyched!


 DAMN mendo sunshine???? fuckin' AWESOME!


----------



## Tstat (Nov 9, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> DAMN mendo sunshine????


Yea, that one I requested. I’m not sure what the other one is. I look forward to seeing!


----------



## Tstat (Nov 9, 2018)

Pure OG x Purple Unicorn! I did ask for that one, too. Hoping for killer winter purps


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 9, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Pure OG x Purple Unicorn! I did ask for that one, too. Hoping for killer winter purps


my purple wookie was purple as hell, so I'm guessing its gonna make some stinky, fruity/woody/garbagy Golfball sized nugs spaced pretty widely. Maybe some foxtails. That is just my guess based on what I know about those plants. More of a lottery number guess, haha. Also super interested to see how that one goes. I emailed as well to see the list. I think I want to do non land races this time.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 9, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Chopped second to last LCxPU today at day 90. Thus one smells exactly like a strawberry daiquiri made with rum. She was overall the easiest plant to keep happy and healthy, least stretchy of the bunch with good sized dense nugs.View attachment 4230358 View attachment 4230359


Looks good but I don't like the fox taleing.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Nov 10, 2018)

Tester report legend x Wookie 

I grew these testers outside this summer, they got started a little late because the first seeds I popped got eaten by rodents and you were nice enough to send me out some more. So these started at least a month later than I normally start my outdoor but they still had time to finish. I unfortunately did not take any cuts of these just because my plate was too full this summer, some poor planning by me and unexpected circumstances.


flower time: so this is obviously a little difficult to tell, these were some of my latest finishers I had outside this year, but sense it was a seed run that got started later than I would have liked I expected that. They seemed to move along pretty well once they started flowering though.


stretch: definitely some variation on this front, had some pretty leggy plants, and a couple shorter easier to manage plants. Hard to say exactly how much stress as it was outside but it ranged from looking kind of like an OG structure, to a shorter more compact plant that I have seen in other Wookie crosses.


issues (stress): so we had the rainiest September in recorded history in my part of he world, and it rained just as much in October as well. This certainly brought out some issues, battled PM because all the vegetation in the woods around me developed it from the weather, also lost a fair amount to bud rot. I had these in a small greenhouse with a dehumidifier running most of the fall but it was an uphill battle. Some did better than others, one that got too tall to fit in the greenhouse just melted in the rain.


plant size: I don't think I did any training to these plants so I could see their tendencies. A couple got to be over 6 feet tall including the 20 gallon pot. A couple were around 4 1/2 feet and a little more compact more leaves. The tall ones were lanky, a little leggy would take well to scrog.


yield: so because of the weather this will very much be an answer of yield potential because of the loss of bud rot. I think overall on average the yield is slightly above average, out of the 4 plants I took in 2 of them have big chunky nugs that stack up pretty well. The other two are a little thinner but those I believe would do a lot better with some training. The two bigger ones seem to also be less leafy and denser so I think those really have some potential.


aroma: 3 of the 4 carry what I consider the wookie to smell like. I have grown a couple different Wookie crosses, and the smell seems to carry across all the crosses, I have usually called it a floral smell, unique and intriguing. The 4th plant I can't 100% put my finger on but he first thing that pops into my head when I smell it is bubblegum, a very sweet smelling deep smell that is hard to pull your nose away from.


flavor: so again 3/4 are that same wookie smell and taste that I'm used to. Smell translates pretty well to taste, also always give me a slight background impression of some kind of delicious home cooked like casserole. That's a horrible description but I got nothing better I like the taste a change up from fruity or fuely strains. The 4th one is really special in the taste department, taste a lot like a strawberry vape mixer. It almost taste unnatural, I might question it if I didn't grow it seems like something might have been added to improve taste. I will keep a jar of this aside for myself just for taste.


effect: I don't find any of the plants to be over powering, find them all to have a kind of hybrid like high. Kind of hits you in the head before working down, nothing that knocks me down so didn't mind smoking them in the morning, but not necessarily motivating. A nice rainy day smoke.


bag appeal: I've never really been good at judging this, plants are all a nice light green with a good coating of resin. A couple are a maybe a touch leafy so a little bit of a pain to trim but that could be environmental causes since I haven't grown them indoors.


overall impression (be honest): seems to be a little variation among plants but I did not find any I would consider below average or undesirable, but I also think they are a few stand outs possible. I have to say after growing now my 3rd Wookie cross I feel like I have a good idea of what 2/3-3/4s of the plants are going to be like but it seems like there is some real potential in those other plants that aren't just Wookie terps but shared with the mother. Basically for me I would only run another Wookie cross by growing out at least a full pack and looking for the plants that smell different, nothing against the Wookie leaders I just think they are so easy to find that you have to find the mixed plants because they are special.


keeper?: the bubble gum smelling, strawberry vape mixer taste, large yielding, easy trim, and resin encrusted plant is going to haunt me for not taking a cut. One of the better plants I have ever grown from seed. Can't win them all though. Here is what would have been the keeper plant


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 10, 2018)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Tester report legend x Wookie
> 
> I grew these testers outside this summer, they got started a little late because the first seeds I popped got eaten by rodents and you were nice enough to send me out some more. So these started at least a month later than I normally start my outdoor but they still had time to finish. I unfortunately did not take any cuts of these just because my plate was too full this summer, some poor planning by me and unexpected circumstances.
> 
> ...



Well at least you did what a tester is supposed to do and gave a report and not just ask for free bean, receive and then dont follow through. Looks like bodhi found a tester worth sending more free shit to. By the way I think you did a fine job so thank you for sharing... happy growing!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Nov 10, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well at least you did what a tester is supposed to do and gave a report and not just ask for free bean, receive and then dont follow through. Looks like bodhi found a tester worth sending more free shit to. By the way I think you did a fine job so thank you for sharing... happy growing!


Thank you, I have another pack that I will be writing a review on as well in the coming week or so, gotta have time to try the plants out. Didn't mean to get two packs but in my email to him I said I could grow either inside or outside so I think they took that as a I can do a pack each place, made for a crazy summer but seeds are always fun.


----------



## growslut (Nov 10, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> New tester list just announced...hit up the source for more info.....


what source?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 10, 2018)

growslut said:


> what source?


THE source. Nobody’s gonna give it up but it’s In this thread.


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 10, 2018)

Whatup yall!


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Nov 10, 2018)

apbx720 said:


> Whatup yall!


Higher than a cats back watching football fixin eat sum chicken an dumplings hell yea


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 10, 2018)

apbx720 said:


> Whatup yall!


It's all up...nice to see you back! Where you been?


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 10, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> THE source. Nobody’s gonna give it up but it’s In this thread.


Well thats very un-bodhi like!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 10, 2018)

growslut said:


> what source?


Just follow Mrs. Bodhi on IG. She literally just posted how to sign up for testing and didn't make it sound exclusive. Give her a follow and sign up.


----------



## growslut (Nov 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just follow Mrs. Bodhi on IG. She literally just posted how to sign up for testing and didn't make it sound exclusive. Give her a follow and sign up.


many thanks. just checked, and don't see that post so guess I missed out on this round, but huge props for being 'good people' 

btw Mrs. B's IG appears very wholesome. I dig the vibe


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 10, 2018)

growslut said:


> many thanks. just checked, and don't see that post so guess I missed out on this round, but huge props for being 'good people'
> 
> btw Mrs. B's IG appears very wholesome. I dig the vibe


I checked too and they must have pulled it but it was literally just a couple days ago. 

Yeah I have no idea why anyone would not willingly give you that email. But It maybe this one from page 2.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-testers.866712/page-2


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 10, 2018)

[email protected]


----------



## growslut (Nov 11, 2018)

^above and beyond. Huge thanks @thenotsoesoteric!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2018)

growslut said:


> ^above and beyond. Huge thanks @thenotsoesoteric!


My pleasure and I hope you get a shot at testing some Bodhi gear. Be an awesome opportunity to try some new stuff from a solid breeder.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 11, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Your wish is granted. Space Cake it is


here is my "hurry up please, i have more bodhi to run" pheno...


----------



## Psyphish (Nov 11, 2018)

Oh maaaan this Granola Funk smells insanely good. Never ever have I had bud that smelled this much like real chocolate. Creamy, nutty CHOCOLATE candy.

I LOVE COOKIES


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 11, 2018)

Terrible photo, but here is a shot of the goji og f2 I have going from gnome at start of week 6


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 11, 2018)

And here is the kailash same age


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 11, 2018)

The spider has taken up residence on a different Lemon Lotus now. I almost wish I had fungus gnats to feed it lol 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## ibitegirls (Nov 11, 2018)

started a new indoor project for this winter season...

1 x Dream Lotus
1 x Goji
2 x Wolf pack
3 x DLA #7

all of these are out of the soil. he DLA #7 are the best looking plants of the bunch.

my plan is to move them from cups to organic FFOF soil with earthworm castings mixed


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Nov 11, 2018)

JHashmore said:


> Hey man,
> In a 15 Gallon, I would really only run one. I grew one plant each in two 15 gallons pots the last run, I think this is maybe their fourth run. The pots seem to get better with age, my first grow I probably jazzed up a bit by getting carried away with a ferment and that took a while to remedy through just plain watering but it did come back great. I have grown 2 plants in one 15 gallons but you end up having to sort of train them away from each other. Both plants ended up being about the same size combined as a single plant would have been, It seems to me that pot size or available root space dictates the plants' size.
> 
> If you have space constraints I would either build a physical bed or buy the smart pot/Geo planter bed and use one like a 3x3 or 4x4, that way you can plant more in there. But if you want to physically move the plants around i would either do the 15 if you are cool with that or maybe a 20 gallon. Anything above 20 gets seriously heavy, for me anyways as I did move mine from outside to inside a tent to finish them off. One 15 gallon pretty much filled my 4x4 tents canopy, really about a true 3x3 as my exhaust is a little bit overkill and sucks the tent in a bit. I should mention that was an outdoor plant that had vegged for months outside ( I LST'd the entire plant, bent over the whole thing and all the side branches became cola's if that makes sense). In a tent you may as well speed it up by growing 2-4 plants in a 15. 4 15 gallon pots will fit in a 4x4 no problem with a bit of space around them to place a foot/heater etc or something.
> ...


What would a respectable yield be from a 15 gallon container? I apologize for getting off the subject thread. Actually a 15 gallon container is going to fit like a glove. I do appreciate all the great concise info...You've been most helpful and the real deal!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 11, 2018)

That’s how it was treated when I was looking for the first time.


----------



## Craigson (Nov 11, 2018)

These ortega x snow lotus testers have some great structure after topping. Some better than others.


----------



## Bodean (Nov 11, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Chopped second to last LCxPU today at day 90. Thus one smells exactly like a strawberry daiquiri made with rum. She was overall the easiest plant to keep happy and healthy, least stretchy of the bunch with good sized dense nugs.View attachment 4230358 View attachment 4230359


Looks like the foxtailed bud is flipping the bird lol. Pretty plant.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Nov 11, 2018)

Craigson said:


> These ortega x snow lotus testers have some great structure after topping. Some better than others.View attachment 4231309


Christ! More SL testers!! Imagine ALL the unreleased crosses, all those years of testers lists where only a select few make it to market and it seems many strains are left off the tester list. Its just insane to think about the genetics this man has  dare i say THE largest collection off any breeder


----------



## Craigson (Nov 11, 2018)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Christ! More SL testers!! Imagine ALL the unreleased crosses, all those years of testers lists where only a select few make it to market and it seems many strains are left off the tester list. Its just insane to think about the genetics this man has  dare i say THE largest collection off any breeder


These should be hardcore narcotic


----------



## freewanderer04 (Nov 11, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> here is my "hurry up please, i have more bodhi to run" pheno...View attachment 4231133


Nice. Space Cake? Those buds look too good to hurry lol


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 11, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Nice. Space Cake? Those buds look too good to hurry lol


i have to work on some cbd beans to help an ailing family member. i am down to one all purpose tent now, and i cant put them outside to finish due to old man winter bearing down upon my backyard


----------



## JHashmore (Nov 11, 2018)

Avant_Gardener said:


> What would a respectable yield be from a 15 gallon container? I apologize for getting off the subject thread. Actually a 15 gallon container is going to fit like a glove. I do appreciate all the great concise info...You've been most helpful and the real deal!


No worries at all. I would say the 15 gallon will produce whatever you give it the canopy for basically. I grew one 15 gallon outside this past season that I finished the last 2ish weeks in a tent to make sure those buds ripened up as there was a week of rain coming and I didn't want to risk it (Benefit of mobile pots vs beds indoors). Because I was testing my outdoor space right at the house and had to tuck it away a little it didn't get the full day sunshine later on in the season. I LST'd the whole plant to lay low because it was over 6'6 and starting to be visible potentially. I think that plant yielded about 12 ounces, plus quite a bit of popcorn and fluff for hash, really quite a lot. I got sick of trimming so saved the pristine buds for flower. If you were growing indoors from the start and scrogged it or trained to your own delight i'm sure you could produce a pound or more. I'm not really concerned with mega yields, I try not to overload my cannabinoid system and i'm growing 100% organic so i'm more focused on quality of effect more than anything.

I think you could produce a pretty decent yield, 6-10 ounces without really doing much except letting the plants get big. I didn't defoliate or stem massage or really do anything in particular to boost yield. If you have 4 pots in a 4x4 or 5x5 you will likely have more weed than you could possibly smoke unless you are ultra chronic and even then you are probably fine. I know people who bomb 20 joints a day though so i can't speak to that kind of user.


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 11, 2018)

Just emailed to see if I can be a tester. I have my own beans to run too, but thought it would be cool to do this once in a while. I only have a couple of plants in veg so it sounds like the right time. Plus I decided to not keep clones at the moment. Maybe alternate between my stuff and bodhi's testers? I don't want to sound cocky, but i'm pretty sure I may be the best stress tester ever. My second grow is probably going to yield like a 1/2 ounce. I"m an extreme tester, unfortunately, not on purpose.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> [email protected]



Now that was solid right there! Even though I'm not the one that asked... many thanks from me as well.. way to hook a bodhi brother up.

If any of us ask just please follow through and TRY to give the feedback they are looking for. I have heard lots ask and then dont deliver... but this is after all the bodhi thread so no one here will do that what was i thinking! We would all be grateful for them to hook it up and be glad we were given the opportunity. They seem like very cool people. To bad we dont see them here. God damn Instagram!!! I dont do that shit! But I'd prob hold off on the 15 bodhi strains I already own to try a tester or 2. Dont remember seeing anything bad from them so I'd say for the most part it would be fun and risk free.




rollinfunk said:


> Just emailed to see if I can be a tester. I have my own beans to run too, but thought it would be cool to do this once in a while. I only have a couple of plants in veg so it sounds like the right time. Plus I decided to not keep clones at the moment. Maybe alternate between my stuff and bodhi's testers? I don't want to sound cocky, but i'm pretty sure I may be the best stress tester ever. My second grow is probably going to yield like a 1/2 ounce. I"m an extreme tester, unfortunately, not on purpose.


 Sounds good man let us know how it works out. I'm moveing starting next Friday so I may email myself as I'm willing to help bodhi test and put the rest of my 100+ strains on hold. Would be honored to test for them to put it simply... dream about it prob be more accurate as they are my favorite breeder.


----------



## torontoke (Nov 11, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Just emailed to see if I can be a tester. I have my own beans to run too, but thought it would be cool to do this once in a while. I only have a couple of plants in veg so it sounds like the right time. Plus I decided to not keep clones at the moment. Maybe alternate between my stuff and bodhi's testers? I don't want to sound cocky, but i'm pretty sure I may be the best stress tester ever. My second grow is probably going to yield like a 1/2 ounce. I"m an extreme tester, unfortunately, not on purpose.


Now I’m curious
What exactly makes you the best stress tester?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2018)

torontoke said:


> Now I’m curious
> What exactly makes you the best stress tester?


I'm guessing he was being sarcastic... He probably just means he put the plants through the ringer last time. To me he was just saying he is still dialing in his grows.


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 11, 2018)

torontoke said:


> Now I’m curious
> What exactly makes you the best stress tester?


I suck at growing so far, lol.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 11, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> That’s how it was treated when I was looking for the first time.


That's the "spirit!" Way to spread the word, you make me shake my head, lol!


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 11, 2018)

Herer hp bubble hash drying out.

dla 5 hash rosin


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 11, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> That's the "spirit!" Way to spread the word, you make me shake my head, lol!


Thats the whole point. It wasnt something to "spread the word" about. It was more for people dedicated to wanting to test and report to do so than for anybody who just wants free beans. that was the impression I got when I first looked.


----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Nov 11, 2018)

Lions milk getting whiter by the day, smoking a little mature looking bud from a bottom branch taste of grape nothing like the hash smell fast hitting and potent though


----------



## hillbill (Nov 12, 2018)

Breeders are very much aware that only a minor fraction of “testers” ever report and fewer still offer feedback of any value but that is just part of doing business. Not every “breeder” tests and it becomes painfully obvious at times.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 12, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Thats the whole point. It wasnt something to "spread the word" about. It was more for people dedicated to wanting to test and report to do so than for anybody who just wants free beans. that was the impression I got when I first looked.


All the tester lists I've gotten from Mrs B have said to pass it around. B wants testers, that's the whole point. It's not a secret society, lol!


----------



## Paddletail (Nov 12, 2018)

He's a lot more about preserving the genetics and getting them out there as opposed to hoarding them and hiding them.


----------



## thezephyr (Nov 12, 2018)

just so everyone knows, testers should not be reproduced as f2's, or used for breeding.
quote from the test report form:
please wait for the line to be released before breeding with the testers. if the line turns out sub par we don’t want the genes released into the greater gene pool. we are working together to coax out the pinnacles of cannabis expression here on earth.


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 12, 2018)

thezephyr said:


> just so everyone knows, testers should not be reproduced as f2's, or used for breeding.
> quote from the test report form:
> please wait for the line to be released before breeding with the testers. if the line turns out sub par we don’t want the genes released into the greater gene pool. we are working together to coax out the pinnacles of cannabis expression here on earth.


It distinctly says in that statement, that you can use them for breeding, as long as they're deemed fit for release............edit, OK, maybe not so distinctly, but it's there


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 12, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Breeders are very much aware that only a minor fraction of “testers” ever report and fewer still offer feedback of any value but that is just part of doing business. Not every “breeder” tests and it becomes painfully obvious at times.



This^^^ shitty but very true. Dont know how any breeder feels right about not testing. Good way to earn a shitty name imo. Just a bullshit money grab, even if it turns out to be a winner. The one that does not will make people not want to buy from you again. Unless life gets in the way anyone the agrees to test and does not is a shitty move to me and should be black listed lol. A valid excuse no worrys shit happens. I get enough free bodhi gear to stay happy when I buy one get one anyway but would test to help the cause.




thezephyr said:


> just so everyone knows, testers should not be reproduced as f2's, or used for breeding.
> quote from the test report form:
> please wait for the line to be released before breeding with the testers. if the line turns out sub par we don’t want the genes released into the greater gene pool. we are working together to coax out the pinnacles of cannabis expression here on earth.


 Good sign if a solid person and breeder. Not just about money money money like with some breeders these days. I think they are just grateful to be able to make a living from it and spread the love to people that help make that possible. I can def back someone like bodhi simply for a statement like this one. We need some more like bodhi. Much respect to them.


----------



## lukio (Nov 12, 2018)

fingers crossed! some crazy sounding crosses...

good luck everyone.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 12, 2018)

Anyone try nikah yet?


----------



## jp68 (Nov 12, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Anyone try nikah yet?


Have a pack but still trying to make room for it. its up in a few months


----------



## growslut (Nov 12, 2018)

Wow! Heard back from team Bodhi and it looks like scraped in just in time before the tester deadline. Honestly, I thought I was too late but it was so refreshing to get a super-nice email. And since the testers were free, it inspired me to pay-it-forward and make a small donation towards Mrs B's friend whose home burnt down in the Camp Fire. 

HUGE thanks again to @thenotsoesoteric and all the other good hearted people for helping with the tester information and showing the 'Bohdi' way to get things done! 

Hope everyone on this thread got some too!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 12, 2018)

growslut said:


> Wow! Heard back from team Bodhi and it looks like scraped in just in time before the tester deadline. Honestly, I thought I was too late but it was so refreshing to get a super-nice email. And since the testers were free, it inspired me to pay-it-forward and make a small donation towards Mrs B's friend whose home burnt down in the Camp Fire.
> 
> HUGE thanks again to @thenotsoesoteric and all the other good hearted people for helping with the tester information and showing the 'Bohdi' way to get things done!
> 
> Hope everyone on this thread got some too!


Fudge yes!

I'm glad you got in there at the buzzer, thats cool beans. Cheers and be looking forward to what you get.


----------



## HamNEggs (Nov 12, 2018)

I got an email late today as well. Not too often I get to help do some good so I hope everything works out. There were some pretty crazy crosses in there! I was scrambling to figure out what was what as I didn't have the list until they sent it to me.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 12, 2018)

What did ya'll ask Santa B for? 


1. Purple Unicorn x Mendo Purps 
2. Wookie 15 x Williams Wonder 
3. 88G13 x Cherry Trance
4. Strawberry Milk x Bubba Katsu
5. 88G13 x Congo 

I'd be surprised if I was the only one with the Mendo purps on the top of the list.


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 12, 2018)

I just replied back and picked my 5. I think lush is suge pure kush x laos. At least I hope so. Whatever he sends I'll be happy with. Hopefully they'll be soaked within a week.

lush x kashmir
congo kashmir x wookie
williams wonder x wookie
persian delight x kashmir
lush x strawberry milk


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 12, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> What did ya'll ask Santa B for?
> 
> 
> 1. Purple Unicorn x Mendo Purps
> ...


Nice selections. We both put wookie bill on our list. That katsu x SM sounds awesome too.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 12, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Nice selections. We both put wookie bill on our list. That katsu x SM sounds awesome too.


It was a super interesting list I thought. Did not expect StrawMilk dad, but I havnt been paying attention I guess. lots of super interesting SS crosses, but I just do not have the time to do landrace again. I'm on week 15 right now. I'm gonna chop tomorrow. They're pretty much done, but goddamn I gotta get on with life!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 12, 2018)

Apparently my brother signed up for testers and got an email today. That mend purp is definitely up on the top of the list. Sounds like dude has quite a bit of crosses in the works.


----------



## HamNEggs (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm a little weird on my list but these all seemed interesting.
purple unicorn x wookie 41
kashmir x ulleri nepali
strawberry milk x fat cherry
wookie 15 x Ethiopian banana
88g13 x cherry trance


----------



## lukio (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm not a fan of the purple strains, just not my cuppa tea! 

I went strawberry milk for all of mine  something different!

Anyone find out what Pirate Sweat is?


----------



## bobqp (Nov 13, 2018)

I went with 
88g13hp x train wreck 
88g13hp x master kush
Snow lotus x kush 4
Wookie 15 x Williams wonder
Kashmir x panama-ss


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 13, 2018)

Congrats to the tester lottery winners. Ill win one of these times lol

Cheers


----------



## bobqp (Nov 13, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Congrats to the tester lottery winners. Ill win one of these times lol
> 
> Cheers


I thought I had no chance . I even told them I'm growing 7 different bodhi strains outdoors ATM the moment and they were more than happy to give me the opportunity to grow some testers.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 13, 2018)

bobqp said:


> I went with
> 88g13hp x train wreck
> 88g13hp x master kush
> Snow lotus x kush 4
> ...


from everything I've read panama is what adds time on to stuff. I think i saw it has like an 18 week flower period on its own.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 13, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> from everything I've read panama is what adds time on to stuff. I think i saw it has like an 18 week flower period on its own.


Ive grown 16 weekers here in Australia. I've got a few panama x Malawi outdoors for a staggered harvest. The good thing about them is they won't start to flower until end of February so I have 3 and a half months of veg to go.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 13, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Ive grown 16 weekers here in Australia. I've got a few panama x Malawi outdoors for a staggered harvest. The good thing about them is they won't start to flower until end of February so I have 3 and a half months of veg to go.


Oh nice! I suppose outdoors is a whole different animal.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 13, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Oh nice! I suppose outdoors is a whole different animal.


Yeah I don't grow indoors anymore. Prefer growing Sativa's to indica's but this season I'm doing mostly bodhi and karma genetics.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 13, 2018)

Ended up with 6 Lemon Lotus females and 5 males out of the pack. Had one no germ. These are the girls. Please ignore the lower leaves and the paleness of a few. They went way too long before their last transplant. You can clearly see which 3 got transplanted earliest. Anyway we talked it out and I promised to love them right from now on lol 

These are the two that the spider likes. Didn't see it this am.



Cheers


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 13, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> What did ya'll ask Santa B for?
> 
> 
> 1. Purple Unicorn x Mendo Purps
> ...





bobqp said:


> I went with
> 88g13hp x train wreck
> 88g13hp x master kush
> Snow lotus x kush 4
> ...


Is there a reason why we are suddenly putting the father first instead of the mother when detailing the lineage?


----------



## lukio (Nov 13, 2018)

Space Monkey day 33.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 13, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Is there a reason why we are suddenly putting the father first instead of the mother when detailing the lineage?


Where's your manners!? Ladies first always, specially Mom.


----------



## Dryxi (Nov 13, 2018)

Just started 6 of my silver mtn seeds. Pretty stoked to see how they turn out in a couple months.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Nov 13, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> This^^^ shitty but very true. Dont know how any breeder feels right about not testing. Good way to earn a shitty name imo. Just a bullshit money grab, even if it turns out to be a winner. The one that does not will make people not want to buy from you again. Unless life gets in the way anyone the agrees to test and does not is a shitty move to me and should be black listed lol. A valid excuse no worrys shit happens. I get enough free bodhi gear to stay happy when I buy one get one anyway but would test to help the cause.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


F2 ing anyone’s work and selling or giving them away as freebies on a website is a kick in the nuts and is probably the lowest of the low. Stealing other people’s work to benefit yourself. People who do this regardless of tester or not are goofs and scum imo . Different if you’d giving to a friend or saving for future runs or saving genetics but to boost your company and funds on someone else’s work is bs


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 13, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Is there a reason why we are suddenly putting the father first instead of the mother when detailing the lineage?


Because the tester list was organized by fathers? Find the father you want, then the mom it’s been crossed with.


----------



## Nu-Be (Nov 13, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> F2 ing anyone’s work and selling or giving them away as freebies on a website is a kick in the nuts and is probably the lowest of the low. Stealing other people’s work to benefit yourself. People who do this regardless of tester or not are goofs and scum imo . Different if you’d giving to a friend or saving for future runs or saving genetics but to boost your company and funds on someone else’s work is bs


I'm going to have to respectfully disagree. bodhi has been crystal clear in his support of people using his work. On BreedBay, in hundreds of posts over the last decade+, he has time and time again openly supported everyone making F2 with his work, and then doing whatever they wanted with them. The only restriction he places on breeding with his work is that he asks that you don't breed with testers before they're released, as noted in the tester email, to make sure unstable or undesirable genes don't get propagated.

Although he doesn't consider himself a breeder, the level of testing he does on each cross is one of the reasons he's considered a breeder's breeder - he's using extremely confirmed and vetted clones of rare and elite strains, along with his personally-sourced, tested and selected, often line-worked males, to get unique and elite genetics to the public. This is part of why he's universally respected, and why so many breeders have made their fortunes by using genetics he birthed.

He mentions his open use philosophy many times throughout his Pot Cast interviews. Below, I've listed a few excerpts, provided with the context from those interviews, for your review. I hope that his words may inform your own re-evaluation:

Here's where bodhi says there's _no restrictions on his seeds_ and that he ENCOURAGES people to make more and spread them around, especially old discontinued lines:

https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/bodhi-seeds#t=56:00​
Here's where bodhi talks at length about breeder respect and intentions and communication about working other people's strains (as well as the bad energy attached to some beans):

https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/bodhi-seeds#t=0:40​
Here's where bodhi again talks about how he loves people F2'ing discontinued lines:

https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-9-bodhi-of-bodhi-seeds-nierika-supernatural-selections#t=41:45​
Here's where bodhi talks about people hoarding (apologies to resident hoarders lol!!), and about sharing specifically. Listen for a couple minutes:

https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-9-bodhi-of-bodhi-seeds-nierika-supernatural-selections#t=1:44:35​
bodhi talks about giving seed packs (in the context of Matt Riot) and not caring what people do with them after that:

https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-9-bodhi-of-bodhi-seeds-nierika-supernatural-selections#t=1:58:35​
bodhi talks about open pollination to preserve old/discontinued strains:

https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-9-bodhi-of-bodhi-seeds-nierika-supernatural-selections#t=1:19:55​
bodhi's discussion about how seeing cash as king hurts the industry, and how instead we should be making a compassionate project:

https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-9-bodhi-of-bodhi-seeds-nierika-supernatural-selections#t=1:37:00​


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 13, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> I'm going to have to respectfully disagree. bodhi has been crystal clear in his support of people using his work. On BreedBay, in hundreds of posts over the last decade+, he has time and time again openly supported everyone making F2 with his work, and then doing whatever they wanted with them. The only restriction he places on breeding with his work is that he asks that you don't breed with testers before they're released, as noted in the tester email, to make sure unstable or undesirable genes don't get propagated.
> 
> Although he doesn't consider himself a breeder, the level of testing he does on each cross is one of the reasons he's considered a breeder's breeder - he's using extremely confirmed and vetted clones of rare and elite strains, along with his personally-sourced, tested and selected, often line-worked males, to get unique and elite genetics to the public. This is part of why he's universally respected, and why so many breeders have made their fortunes by using genetics he birthed.
> 
> ...


It is his encouragement to do and share, and you and @torontoke, along with many others, doing just that that made me want to f2 the Lemon Lotus. I merely wanted decent seeds to give away to folks. 
I can see how them being given as freebies by a company could be seen as shady or undesirable though. But as long as the man himself is cool with it, then not much can be said. We should all be f2in and trading them and giving away as much as possible.

Oh and look who I found lol
 


Cheers


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 13, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> I'm going to have to respectfully disagree. bodhi has been crystal clear in his support of people using his work. On BreedBay, in hundreds of posts over the last decade+, he has time and time again openly supported everyone making F2 with his work, and then doing whatever they wanted with them. The only restriction he places on breeding with his work is that he asks that you don't breed with testers before they're released, as noted in the tester email, to make sure unstable or undesirable genes don't get propagated.
> 
> Although he doesn't consider himself a breeder, the level of testing he does on each cross is one of the reasons he's considered a breeder's breeder - he's using extremely confirmed and vetted clones of rare and elite strains, along with his personally-sourced, tested and selected, often line-worked males, to get unique and elite genetics to the public. This is part of why he's universally respected, and why so many breeders have made their fortunes by using genetics he birthed.
> 
> ...


And this is why I love this thread. Nu-be, your tact and artful commentary always lend a calm illustrative look into all thing "Bodhi". 

I've listened a couple of those episodes and he really is all about living life with awareness. I'm going go back and listen to the rest as I work in the garden.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Nov 13, 2018)

I popped an old pack of SSDD (maybe 3-4 years old). 11 seeds, 8 made it, 2 girls, 5 boys, and 1 culled runt. I used the best male to F2 a branch on both girls. 

The two girls are very similar in many ways. Both frosty as a mug. They have super dense rock hard buds that barely give when you squeeze. Maybe 2 weeks remaining until done. I can't hardly smell anything on them though. I had this same experience when I grew SS4 (SSDD x Chem4). Hardly any smell. I would gently pinch a bud and the resin feels very dry. You need to rub your fingers together to even feel the sticky, and then a light scent of earth and mild skunk eek out. Very delicate smell that is being overpowered by other things in the tent. I loved the smoke of SS4 and can't wait to see the differences in the SSDD by itself. If it's as good for pain as everyone says, I'll likely run the F2's right after.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 13, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> I'm going to have to respectfully disagree. bodhi has been crystal clear in his support of people using his work. On BreedBay, in hundreds of posts over the last decade+, he has time and time again openly supported everyone making F2 with his work, and then doing whatever they wanted with them. The only restriction he places on breeding with his work is that he asks that you don't breed with testers before they're released, as noted in the tester email, to make sure unstable or undesirable genes don't get propagated.
> 
> Although he doesn't consider himself a breeder, the level of testing he does on each cross is one of the reasons he's considered a breeder's breeder - he's using extremely confirmed and vetted clones of rare and elite strains, along with his personally-sourced, tested and selected, often line-worked males, to get unique and elite genetics to the public. This is part of why he's universally respected, and why so many breeders have made their fortunes by using genetics he birthed.
> 
> ...


This 100%. I gave out f2s of tangerine power and will do the same with goji og. Selling someones work or taking credit for it is a different story imo.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 13, 2018)

Received a couple tester packs and getting the first pack wet now. Excited to help test even though I didn't get my 1st or 2nd pick. Perhaps the universe wanted me to have different magic.

Pinesoul x OMG to be documented soon.


----------



## JHashmore (Nov 13, 2018)

1. ulleri nepali x Kashmir
2. ethiopian banana x wookie 15
3. persian delight x strawberry milk
4. purple unicorn x black triangle
5. Thai Highland x Kashmir

I’m definitely diggin the landrace and weird vibes. I can only handle so many polyhybrids. Lots of cool looking stuff on this list, someone go hard on the strawberry milk those crosses seem like they will be killer potentially.


----------



## lukio (Nov 13, 2018)

JHashmore said:


> someone go hard on the strawberry milk


i went all strawberry milk...nearly went for the Persian, d'ya know anything about it?

i went for these

*fat cherry x strawberry milk 
goji b x strawberry milk
black triangle x strawberry milk
wifi x strawberry milk
Loompa HB x strawberry milk
*
my first time testing for anyone, i'm glad it's bodhi and i'm pretty darn excited.


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 13, 2018)

can't wait to see which of these testers I can't live without, hope everyone finds keepers


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 13, 2018)

I emailed backed and asked for the easiest in my list to run indoors. Forgot some of these phenos may be super sativas.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 13, 2018)

lukio said:


> i went all strawberry milk...nearly went for the Persian, d'ya know anything about it?
> 
> i went for these
> 
> ...


wifi x strawberry milk ftw


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 13, 2018)

lukio said:


> i went all strawberry milk...nearly went for the Persian, d'ya know anything about it?
> 
> i went for these
> 
> ...


Im by far not the smartest guy but i would venture to guess that you like his strawberry milk.


----------



## lukio (Nov 13, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Im by far not the smartest guy but i would venture to guess that you like his strawberry milk.


lol ive never tried it, man. just like the sound of it - "Nepali OG X Instant Karma(Bubba Kush x Rez Sour D ibl)"

found some pics on insta


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 13, 2018)

strawberry milk: https://www.instagram.com/p/BdUxbRLDSG3/?taken-by=bodhiguide


----------



## lukio (Nov 13, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> strawberry milk: https://www.instagram.com/p/BdUxbRLDSG3/?taken-by=bodhiguide


god damn theres some lovely looking plants on that page. is that your page?

the black raz looks gorgeous too


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 13, 2018)

lukio said:


> god damn theres some lovely looking plants on that page. is that your page?


No that's Cannavore, Bodhi's biggest fan.


----------



## lukio (Nov 13, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> No that's Cannavore, Bodhi's biggest fan.


oh really?! 

i follow cannavore here https://www.instagram.com/thacannavore/?hl=en


----------



## lukio (Nov 13, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> No that's Cannavore, Bodhi's biggest fan.


oh bodhiguide is cannavore?


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 13, 2018)

lukio said:


> oh really?!
> 
> i follow cannavore here https://www.instagram.com/thacannavore/?hl=en


I could be wrong but I am pretty sure Bodhiguide is run by Cannavore. He used to run photo contests with pretty sweet packs from Bodhis fridge. Hasn't been updating the Bodhiguide account much lately.


----------



## lukio (Nov 13, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> I could be wrong but I am pretty sure Bodhiguide is run by Cannavore. He used to run photo contests with pretty sweet packs from Bodhis fridge. Hasn't been updating the Bodhiguide account much lately.


Think you're probs right, dude. Cheers. I thought you might be ruufus, the guy whose pic bodhiguides shared of the strawberry


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 13, 2018)

lukio said:


> lol ive never tried it, man. just like the sound of it - "Nepali OG X Instant Karma(Bubba Kush x Rez Sour D ibl)"
> 
> found some pics on insta
> View attachment 4232803


Sweet I’m hoping for my top two picks mother’s milk31x strawberry milk or ssh x strawberry milk. Looks like strawberry milk brings the chunk buds.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 14, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Sweet I’m hoping for my top two picks *mother’s milk31x strawberry milk* or ssh x strawberry milk. Looks like strawberry milk brings the chunk buds.


That sounds delicious. I wanted a mother's milk cross but didn't get it, I'll try again next time after I complete some test grows. Look forward to what this board can produce


----------



## lukio (Nov 14, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Sweet I’m hoping for my top two picks mother’s milk31x strawberry milk or ssh x strawberry milk. Looks like strawberry milk brings the chunk buds.


good luck bro, had a feeling the mothers milk would be poplular!


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 14, 2018)

lukio said:


> good luck bro, had a feeling the mothers milk would be poplular!


Thank you sir I hope you receive what you asked for too. It was hard to narrow that list down to five choices and not be feeling like your missing out on one.


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 14, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> That sounds delicious. I wanted a mother's milk cross but didn't get it, I'll try again next time after I complete some text grows. Look forward to what this board can produce


Yeah it sounded like a nice combination. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 14, 2018)

Some Grandma's hp getting bubbled. So frothy got 40 grams just from the second and third wash of 45-73 micron of about a pound of trim. just got this little washing machine best $220 ever spent...


----------



## Craigson (Nov 14, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Some Grandma's hp getting bubbled. So frothy got 40 grams just from the second and third wash of 45-73 micron of about a pound of trim. just got this little washing machine best $220 ever spent...
> View attachment 4233018


U use ice water or dry ice?


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 14, 2018)

Craigson said:


> U use ice water or dry ice?


Ice water. Been making the ice myself so much better than store bought.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 14, 2018)

I have a few Dread Bread x SSDD going and unless the DB is known to be finicky to overwatering, I'm guessing these are leaning to the SSDD side. I can't water correctly. It seems I overwater then underwater. Rinse. Repeat.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 14, 2018)

Prob going to get a few in the towel here today or tomorrow so when I move I have fresh sprouts going my current list I have broke down from my million strains is as follows

Dynasty genetics- cherry vanilla cookies/ platinum gsc x ms. Universe
Huckleberry diesel/ pre 99 sour diesel x huckleberry

Bodhi- space monkey, clusterfunk, silver mountin, black triangle, love triangle.

First run I'd like a good yield to get going with again (stash is low lol) but if anyone has a suggestion to start with I welcome it. These are just the ones I have been wanting to run the most. Hard to pick just 2 or 3 so a little help!!! Happy growing.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 14, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Ice water. Been making the ice myself so much better than store bought.


How much ice has it been taking for your runs? Weight wise?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 14, 2018)

Having a very hard time deciding on wtf to run and I have had months to figure it out... I dont have a veg tent quite yet so will prob run (6) 7 gallon pots in a 4.7 x 4.7 x 6.5 sun hut. I will end up getting a gorilla 5x5 and use the sun hut for veg eventually but for now have to settle on running a couple from this list.


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 14, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> How much ice has it been taking for your runs? Weight wise?


about 40lbs of big chunky stuff with about 400-600g of material. I've seen Matt Rize use more about 60lbs or so and I'm sure an extra 20lbs would be perfect but it's cold as shit outside and its well water that's almost at freezing so I feel like I can get away with less ice. I did a 4th wash the other day with mostly just cold water and a little bit of ice and still got a nice pull. about 10% of the ice goes in the work bag i think that helps alot. That's close to 15% total for that material which I'll take all day long. So far everything with the hp dad has been awesome.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 14, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Having a very hard time deciding on wtf to run and I have had months to figure it out... I dont have a veg tent quite yet so will prob run (6) 7 gallon pots in a 4.7 x 4.7 x 6.5 sun hut. I will end up getting a gorilla 5x5 and use the sun hut for veg eventually but for now have to settle on running a couple from this list.


Lol at buying gorilla brand. You can build a space twice as big for that price. Also, you’re overthinking this. Pop half a pack of each Bodhi in solo cups. Sex them in 1-3 gals, transplant your top 6 whatever into 5-7 gallons or whatever you wanna do. Get a couple fems of each


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 14, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> about 40lbs of big chunky stuff with about 400-600g of material. I've seen Matt Rize use more about 60lbs or so and I'm sure an extra 20lbs would be perfect but it's cold as shit outside and its well water that's almost at freezing so I feel like I can get away with less ice. I did a 4th wash the other day with mostly just cold water and a little bit of ice and still got a nice pull. about 10% of the ice goes in the work bag i think that helps alot. That's close to 15% total for that material which I'll take all day long. So far everything with the hp dad has been awesome.


Yeah I normally use about 40 lbs. How are you making your ice? Did you get a used commercial ice machine?

If it's by hand, how long is this taking you?

Been trying to solve this issue for my own runs for a while now.

Also looks like a great run!


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 14, 2018)

Herer hp 1st wash. Gonna have to see if this stuff turned out full melt.


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 14, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Yeah I normally use about 40 lbs. How are you making your ice? Did you get a used commercial ice machine?
> 
> If it's by hand, how long is this taking you?
> 
> ...


Good old ice cubes with a dedicated box freezer with layers to stack 'em. Thought it would be faster but it takes about 20hrs per round. bag it up and fill the trays again. commercial ice makers that make good ice seems pretty expensive and i'm not gonna use the bullet style hollow ice so this is what i came up with. I'm small scale but if I need more I get bags from the store although it kills me to buy ice.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 14, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Having a very hard time deciding on wtf to run and I have had months to figure it out... I dont have a veg tent quite yet so will prob run (6) 7 gallon pots in a 4.7 x 4.7 x 6.5 sun hut. I will end up getting a gorilla 5x5 and use the sun hut for veg eventually but for now have to settle on running a couple from this list.





reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Lol at buying gorilla brand. You can build a space twice as big for that price. Also, you’re overthinking this. Pop half a pack of each Bodhi in solo cups. Sex them in 1-3 gals, transplant your top 6 whatever into 5-7 gallons or whatever you wanna do. Get a couple fems of each


I like my Gorilla brand tents. Don't be dissuaded.


----------



## lukio (Nov 14, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Lol at buying gorilla brand. You can build a space twice as big for that price.


hey man, not everyone has the op to build, bro. im in rented accommodation and growing in England, where its horribly illegal still and building just isnt an option. i wish/dream of the day i can though.

@Diesel0889 do have you much experience with growing weed? if not i'd grow one strain to start with incase you end up with strains that feed way differently. you in soil or hydro?

sexing them as jesus says is a good option


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 14, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Prob going to get a few in the towel here today or tomorrow so when I move I have fresh sprouts going my current list I have broke down from my million strains is as follows
> 
> Dynasty genetics- cherry vanilla cookies/ platinum gsc x ms. Universe
> Huckleberry diesel/ pre 99 sour diesel x huckleberry
> ...


Pop that monkey. Thank me later.


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 14, 2018)

Last lucky charms x purple unicorn chopped at.... 95 days from flip!  
Good yielder, very dense buds had a big cola mold up on me unfortunately. Sweet artificial fruity scents with a strong skunky funky backbone. If she didn't take so long she'd be the keeper(if it smokes as good as it looks) but I'm still very happy I got these, definitely worth the wait.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 14, 2018)

Dragonsbloodf4 x OMG day 103


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 14, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Lol at buying gorilla brand. You can build a space twice as big for that price. Also, you’re overthinking this. Pop half a pack of each Bodhi in solo cups. Sex them in 1-3 gals, transplant your top 6 whatever into 5-7 gallons or whatever you wanna do. Get a couple fems of each


 I understand why some feel the way they do about gorilla. I have had many of them in the past and like that if need be I can take everything down and get out of my place. My spyder x plus and all the other gear that hangs from the top of my tent is approaching the 70lb limit of my sun hut. Sexing is done basically how you said. This is the reason the extra price is worth the piece of mind.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 14, 2018)

lukio said:


> hey man, not everyone has the op to build, bro. im in rented accommodation and growing in England, where its horribly illegal still and building just isnt an option. i wish/dream of the day i can though.
> 
> @Diesel0889 do have you much experience with growing weed? if not i'd grow one strain to start with incase you end up with strains that feed way differently. you in soil or hydro?
> 
> sexing them as jesus says is a good option


 I have been growing since I started smoking. First couple years not so serious. I'm doing my first run in super soil with a twist cause I have 200-250 gallons of it made. I plan to run fabric pots in veg tent and get a no till bed made in the gorilla 5x5 or bigger when I can afford it. I have done every type of grow at this point and still prefer organic soil over all others. No till will keep my cost lower in the end and that's what I plan to do. 

I was asking about strains because I have not grown out all that I own in seed stock and what better place to ask than the bodhi thread when most of my tents will be there seeds. I will never claim to know everything about growing and am here to learn till im dead and gone. I have had a year off just helping other people's gardens and now that I'm moving I can have my own again. I also THINK I do a good job maintaining a even canopy even with a few strains going at once. Just wanted a little direction as to what to start first. My list is what i was thinking but i can list all i have if people want to make a suggestion. As long as I'm growing it's all good and I'm happy. And anything anyone has to add I welcome good or bad. I appreciate all the help this forum has given me over the years and contribute myself when I can. I just have so many God damn seeds I dont know where to start. During my time off i went a little nuts on James bean and have enough for a lifetime lol that's all. 

THANK YOU ALL FOR HELPING MAKE ME BETTER IN ALL AREAS OF GROWING! RIU HAS SAVED ME MORE THAN A FEW TIMES. 

p.s. if I could build and have a massive room I'd do it I a heart beat. I dont sell and only have a buddy or 2 that ask from time to time for some smoke. I just enjoy the plant and think our government is unfair and choose to live it as part of freedom. I would not ask anywhere else for advice. Other forums are dead to me these days lol. I like riu and the attitude in the bodhi thread, all experience and not much bull shit.. anyway sorry im done with my rant. Happy growing!


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 14, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> about 40lbs of big chunky stuff with about 400-600g of material. I've seen Matt Rize use more about 60lbs or so and I'm sure an extra 20lbs would be perfect but it's cold as shit outside and its well water that's almost at freezing so I feel like I can get away with less ice. I did a 4th wash the other day with mostly just cold water and a little bit of ice and still got a nice pull. about 10% of the ice goes in the work bag i think that helps alot. That's close to 15% total for that material which I'll take all day long. So far everything with the hp dad has been awesome.


Looking at getting some equipment to start making bubblehash here soon and have a couple of questions if you don't mind. How many washes do you typically do? how bad is the quality dropoff between say wash #1 and wash #3 or 4? Any recommendations on which brand bags to get?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Nov 14, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> I'm going to have to respectfully disagree. bodhi has been crystal clear in his support of people using his work. On BreedBay, in hundreds of posts over the last decade+, he has time and time again openly supported everyone making F2 with his work, and then doing whatever they wanted with them. The only restriction he places on breeding with his work is that he asks that you don't breed with testers before they're released, as noted in the tester email, to make sure unstable or undesirable genes don't get propagated.
> 
> Although he doesn't consider himself a breeder, the level of testing he does on each cross is one of the reasons he's considered a breeder's breeder - he's using extremely confirmed and vetted clones of rare and elite strains, along with his personally-sourced, tested and selected, often line-worked males, to get unique and elite genetics to the public. This is part of why he's universally respected, and why so many breeders have made their fortunes by using genetics he birthed.
> 
> ...


Straight up. Covered every point. 

I also made f2's and gave them away thru shoe to help him out, but they went out for bodhi orders only, and communication with bodhi was first.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 14, 2018)

Al Yamoni said:


> Straight up. Covered every point.
> 
> I also made f2's and gave them away thru shoe to help him out, but they went out for bodhi orders only, and communication with bodhi was first.


Respect. Good man to give credit where it's due. I can get behind that.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 14, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Looking at getting some equipment to start making bubblehash here soon and have a couple of questions if you don't mind. How many washes do you typically do? how bad is the quality dropoff between say wash #1 and wash #3 or 4? Any recommendations on which brand bags to get?


Bubblebagdude bags are pretty solid


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 14, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Prob going to get a few in the towel here today or tomorrow so when I move I have fresh sprouts going my current list I have broke down from my million strains is as follows
> 
> Dynasty genetics- cherry vanilla cookies/ platinum gsc x ms. Universe
> Huckleberry diesel/ pre 99 sour diesel x huckleberry
> ...


Like some others have said, pop the monkey, you won't be disappointed.

Not sure of your medium, but she likes coco... a lot.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 14, 2018)

lukio said:


> good luck bro, had a feeling the mothers milk would be poplular!


I have a pack of MM I was going to try next. Got testers first, but probably a springtime project


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 14, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Bubblebagdude bags are pretty solid


Been looking at the ICExtract "buggati" bags (I almost don't want to buy them because of this nickanme lol)
I have also been looking at the original bubblebags as well. 
I'll check out the ones you listed, Thank you Jesus


----------



## Tstat (Nov 14, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> I have also been looking at the original bubblebags as well.


I went through a few Ebay bag sets before I decided to bite the bullet and get a set of the originals. Cheaper ones get stiff and rip. They may make really good ones now, I don’t know. But my originals have been in use for 5 years and are still going strong.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 14, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Like some others have said, pop the monkey, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> Not sure of your medium, but she likes coco... a lot.



Mother earth coco peat used as a base making this batch... decided to try somthing new. 

Good to know I may pop 3 or 6 and see if I can get lucky and get a keeper. I have seen a few pics that could and should be on the cover of hightimes best buds of the decade issue if they made one lol. I'll have to look back when I'm not so tired and give credit where its do. Seriously stunning pics. Lots of members in this thread should be proud of the work they do, and lots work with less and achieve amazing results. With any bodhi strain. Me and my sunhut get by.. small but it works for me and the old lady only! Happy growing!


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 14, 2018)

Tstat said:


> I went through a few Ebay bag sets before I decided to bite the bullet and get a set of the originals. Cheaper ones get stiff and rip. They may make really good ones now, I don’t know. But my originals have been in use for 5 years and are still going strong.


Yeah you gotta be careful with h the cheaper ones. I bought my first set off Amazon for about $30 and the screen above the 73 micron screen had a bunch of holes in it, got a lot of plant matter in the hash. Of course I hadn't noticed until after running all my trim.


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 14, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Looking at getting some equipment to start making bubblehash here soon and have a couple of questions if you don't mind. How many washes do you typically do? how bad is the quality dropoff between say wash #1 and wash #3 or 4? Any recommendations on which brand bags to get?


I'm fairly new at it as well but did a lot of research. Got the bubble bag brand thought it was a fair price and good so far. got the 8 bag set but only use 3-4 now and just catch the last two microns together as my main pull. Bugatti bags are award winning American made bags that set the standard, all over ig.

Now that I have the machine I do three washes and the quality seems better on the later runs than doing it by hand. I think the longer ur materials sit in water the more it'll degrade. I got that washing machine from pure pressure it works great and can do up to 1 and a half pounds of dry materials. You'll need a work bag as well then. Hope this helps Matt Rize has good videos on proper drying which is super critical.

Extra info: hash rosin is the way to go. After some research found out that when you press nugs you end up with waxes and lippids which is why when you compare the two one is way more smooth and enjoyable.


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 14, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> I'm fairly new at it as well but did a lot of research. Got the bubble bag brand thought it was a fair price and good so far. got the 8 bag set but only use 3-4 now and just catch the last two microns together as my main pull. Bugatti bags are award winning American made bags that set the standard, all over ig.
> 
> Now that I have the machine I do three washes and the quality seems better on the later runs than doing it by hand. I think the longer ur materials sit in water the more it'll degrade. I got that washing machine from pure pressure it works great and can do up to 1 and a half pounds of dry materials. You'll need a work bag as well then. Hope this helps Matt Rize has good videos on proper drying which is super critical.
> 
> Extra info: hash rosin is the way to go. After some research found out that when you press nugs you end up with waxes and lippids which is why when you compare the two one is way more smooth and enjoyable.


Awesome info sir, thanks for taking the time to share. 

My plan is to get a washing machine, a high quality bag set and a freeze dryer system. The washer and freeze dryer are both available on the Pure Pressure site, so thats mighty convenient. I will probably go with the buggati bags for the bag set though. You only live once. 

The freeze dryer system for thoroughly drying the hash has got me very interested. There are some folks on IG I check out from time to time that press out hash dried through this method and it looks like fire. They are about 2k so they ain't cheap.


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 14, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Awesome info sir, thanks for taking the time to share.
> 
> My plan is to get a washing machine, a high quality bag set and a freeze dryer system. The washer and freeze dryer are both available on the Pure Pressure site, so thats mighty convenient. I will probably go with the buggati bags for the bag set though. You only live once.
> 
> The freeze dryer system for thoroughly drying the hash has got me very interested. There are some folks on IG I check out from time to time that press out hash dried through this method and it looks like fire. They are about 2k so they ain't cheap.


That freeze dryer is on my Christmas list as well as Bugatti...no more microplaning frozen patties sound great.


----------



## growslut (Nov 14, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Extra info: hash rosin is the way to go. After some research found out that when you press nugs you end up with waxes and lippids which is why when you compare the two one is way more smooth and enjoyable.


That's good to know. I love rosin and that information motivates me to take the next step beyond pressing nugs. 

Do you ever compare the same batch of nug-pressed rosin vs. hash rosin?


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 14, 2018)

growslut said:


> That's good to know. I love rosin and that information motivates me to take the next step beyond pressing nugs.
> 
> Do you ever compare the same batch of nug-pressed rosin vs. hash rosin?


I actually don't smoke nug rosin at all anymore. Pressed out some fresh nugs from this year's harvest not too long ago just to have some "fresh dabs" but I actually threw it away bc it was too harsh and I'm so used to the smoothness of hash rosin I just couldn't smoke it. Pretty much don't get that chest burning bs and let's you take huge rips and not even cough. Only problem I can smoke this stuff all day..

Herer hp that I pressed out from the hash in the earlier post.


----------



## growslut (Nov 14, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> I actually don't smoke nug rosin at all anymore. Pressed out some fresh nugs from this year's harvest not too long ago just to have some "fresh dabs" but I actually threw it away bc it was too harsh and I'm so used to the smoothness of hash rosin I just couldn't smoke it. Pretty much don't get that chest burning bs and let's you take huge rips and not even cough. Only problem I can smoke this stuff all day..
> 
> Herer hp that I pressed out from the hash in the earlier post.
> View attachment 4233406


that sure is pretty. I can almost taste it


----------



## Bubbashine (Nov 15, 2018)

3 kings x sunshine daydream I took a quick pic before trimming them back a bit, I'm going to give them a few days to bounce back then flip.


----------



## lukio (Nov 15, 2018)

@Rosinallday stop it, man. you're making me dribble


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 15, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> I actually don't smoke nug rosin at all anymore. Pressed out some fresh nugs from this year's harvest not too long ago just to have some "fresh dabs" but I actually threw it away bc it was too harsh and I'm so used to the smoothness of hash rosin I just couldn't smoke it. Pretty much don't get that chest burning bs and let's you take huge rips and not even cough. Only problem I can smoke this stuff all day..
> 
> Herer hp that I pressed out from the hash in the earlier post.
> View attachment 4233406


is the problem that its too fresh, like smoking fresh bud? Does a 6 month cure make a difference on it or no?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 15, 2018)

The whole flower for me as I enjoy the process OG getting high and the nuances of different strains and even individual plants. My tolerance is already sufficient also. I speak from a recreational or spiritual perspective as opposed to medical pain medication use. I also believe this fine plant offers more than refined and filtered trichs. 

Not opposed to anyone using concentrates but not interested myself.

Chopped my last f1 Space Monkey yesterday with mature seeds from Sleeskunk male! 20% amber and 20% clear trichs and smells a lot and very sweet so far. Space Monkey is getting famous it seems! Got F2s and now “Slee Monkey “!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 15, 2018)

*New bodhi promo BOGO at GLG*
*Christmas in November*
*ALL BODHI WILL BE $65.00 PER PACK*
*AND BUY ONE GET ONE FREE*
*from bodhi freebie list*
*STARTS 11-16-18 6PM EST*
*AND*
*ENDS 11-26-18 AT MIDNIGHT EST*


----------



## DonnyDee (Nov 15, 2018)

Damn, such a pity that it's tough for internationals to deal with GLG, they run some sick deals!!


----------



## Tstat (Nov 15, 2018)

I was just gonna post this email, but you beat me to it! Gotta start looking, lol. I’m looking for a true couch lock/sleepy indica. I use Sativa more, but I realized I may be missing a good nighttime remedy. Any suggestions?


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 15, 2018)

hillbill said:


> The whole flower for me as I enjoy the process OG getting high and the nuances of different strains and even individual plants. My tolerance is already sufficient also. I speak from a recreational or spiritual perspective as opposed to medical pain medication use. I also believe this fine plant offers more than refined and filtered trichs.
> 
> Not opposed to anyone using concentrates but not interested myself.


Same here although I'm interested in making my own capsules, edibles and drysift so I'm not entirely opposed to finding ways to capture "extras" from my plant material. I may do a hash run in the distant future but my trim is going into butter, etc.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 15, 2018)

Tstat said:


> I was just gonna post this email, but you beat me to it! Gotta start looking, lol. I’m looking for a true couch lock/sleepy indica. I use Sativa more, but I realized I may be missing a good nighttime remedy. Any suggestions?


Sour Butter x 88 G13HP.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 15, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Sour Butter x 88 G13HP


Yea?


hillbill said:


> The Sour Butter x g13hp is similar to Secret Chief and very much a narcotic type hypnotic high. Same very dense buds, same red-orange pistils and same feel every hit potency. Lineage is PurpleKush/Bubba D x 88g13HP. No SSDD involved. A nice strain by it’s own merit.


Sounds interesting!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 15, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> Same here although I'm interested in making my own capsules, edibles and drysift so I'm not entirely opposed to finding ways to capture "extras" from my plant material. I may do a hash run in the distant future but my trim is going into butter, etc.


If you wanna do caps then infuse MCT oil not butter


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 15, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> is the problem that its too fresh, like smoking fresh bud? Does a 6 month cure make a difference on it or no?


From what I understand the waxes and lippids come from the stem that holds up the crystal heads so it doesn't matter how fresh. You'll be blown away by the difference it's way more smooth.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 15, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> If you wanna do caps then infuse MCT oil not butter


Thanks, I'd seen that acronym but never looked it up. Sounds like MCT oil and Coconut oil are very similar. I guess MCT is a purer form whereas Coconut Oil just has a high percentage of MCTs in it?

And to keep it Bodhi - I'll be making some caps out of larf/trim Mountain Temple. See, Full circle!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 15, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> Thanks, I'd seen that acronym but never looked it up. Sounds like MCT oil and Coconut oil are very similar. I guess MCT is a purer form whereas Coconut Oil just has a high percentage of MCTs in it?
> 
> And to keep it Bodhi - I'll be making some caps out of larf/trim Mountain Temple. See, Full circle!


Yup. I’m not versed on any science shit but I believe it is absorbed through the liver and not the stomach, so it hits you harder, faster.


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 15, 2018)

Just got done listening to Bodhi on the Potcast for the 2nd time. SOOOO much better then the Adam Dunn show appearance. Its long but man is it totally worth it. Just put it on in the background while doing some trimming and time flew by. Really gives you a sense for just how down to earth this dude is. So glad I can support his efforts as a customer.


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 15, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Sour Butter x 88 G13HP.


It’s in their freebie list. Too bad no credit card


----------



## Psyphish (Nov 16, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Just got done listening to Bodhi on the Potcast for the 2nd time. SOOOO much better then the Adam Dunn show appearance. Its long but man is it totally worth it. Just put it on in the background while doing some trimming and time flew by. Really gives you a sense for just how down to earth this dude is. So glad I can support his efforts as a customer.


Where can I listen to the podcast?


----------



## thenasty1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Psyphish said:


> Where can I listen to the podcast?


https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-9-bodhi-of-bodhi-seeds-nierika-supernatural-selections


----------



## DonnyDee (Nov 16, 2018)

Can anyone speak about F2ing SSDD? Really tempted to give it a bash after I've picked a mom from my Goji F2s


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 16, 2018)

DonnyDee said:


> Can anyone speak about F2ing SSDD? Really tempted to give it a bash after I've picked a mom from my Goji F2s


What is it that you want to hear? I think there are two approaches: 

1. Pick your favorite female(s) and favorite male(s) and pollinate 
2. Run an open pollination with all plants and then select the mothers (and seeds) whose structure/flower . you like the most. This will give you the greatest variety but also conserve the maximum genetic potential. If you aren't well versed in picking males or don't have time to flower them out to completion, I think this is the best bet. 

As a rookie, the 2nd option will be my route with a number of Bodhi's appalachian crosses and planned mashups


----------



## DonnyDee (Nov 16, 2018)

I personally make batches of S1s and F2s with my favourite ladies and make F3s from my favourite from each batch. However I had a wide assortment of ladies from the gojis, from more indica dominant bushes to floppy purple ladies.

I was hoping someone could provide some insight as to what to look out for from the SSDDs, if there was anything particularly noteworthy when hunting.

I knew what i was looking for with the Goji, but have no experience with SSDD.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Nov 16, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> What is it that you want to hear? I think there are two approaches:
> 
> 1. Pick your favorite female(s) and favorite male(s) and pollinate
> 2. Run an open pollination with all plants and then select the mothers (and seeds) whose structure/flower . you like the most. This will give you the greatest variety but also conserve the maximum genetic potential. If you aren't well versed in picking males or don't have time to flower them out to completion, I think this is the best bet.
> ...


To really find the GEM may take years ....and usually a shit show of candidates to pick from ....and be prepared for adding on new room to keep candidates males and females 

Good luck it a lot of fun but lots of work


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 16, 2018)

DonnyDee said:


> I personally make batches of S1s and F2s with my favourite ladies and make F3s from my favourite from each batch. However I had a wide assortment of ladies from the gojis, from more indica dominant bushes to floppy purple ladies.
> 
> I was hoping someone could provide some insight as to what to look out for from the SSDDs, if there was anything particularly noteworthy when hunting.


Have you read this thread? There are a large number of posters who've given feedback on their favorite SSDD phenos. The muffin pheno and the wizard hat are considered two of the best from SSDD.


----------



## DonnyDee (Nov 16, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> Have you read this thread? There are a large number of posters who've given feedback on their favorite SSDD phenos. The muffin pheno and the wizard hat are considered two of the best from SSDD.


2100 pages is a significant amount to read, which is why I was asking for specific feedback instead of taking a few months to read the thread.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 16, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> To really find the GEM may take years ....and usually a shit show of candidates to pick from ....and be prepared for adding on new room to keep candidates males and females
> 
> Good luck it a lot of fun but lots of work


Nah, that's not what I'm after. I can *really* find the GEM in my small spaces. I'll be happy with the best I can find and I'll keep my numbers relatively modest. Once Trump/congress get cannabis removed from the federally banned substances list, I may look into keep a "real" room. Until then, my small tents keep this hobby going for me.

I'm not trying to make a seed company. I'm trying to keep myself in good smoke (and I hope to share in the future).


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 16, 2018)

DonnyDee said:


> 2100 pages is a significant amount to read, which is why I was asking for specific feedback instead of taking a few months to read the thread.


Understood and I hope people do the work for you. Another approach is to use the search button. SSDD will return a ton of hits and you'll find many people recounting their favorite phenos in the last 200 pages of this thread. Even more if you're ready to scour deep.


----------



## DonnyDee (Nov 16, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> Understood and I hope people do the work for you. Another approach is to use the search button. SSDD will return a ton of hits and you'll find many people recounting their favorite phenos in the last 200 pages of this thread. Even more if you're ready to scour deep.


Sorry, didn't realise we're not allowed to ask questions here.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Nov 16, 2018)

DonnyDee said:


> Sorry, didn't realise we're not allowed to ask questions here.


Oh we are just in such an extensive thread and a open question like yours would be better answered via search as there will be more then one opinion expressed on your question ...maybe if not then I start my own thread and most send me back to threads where the question was answered .
Hope ya find what ya need ...


----------



## DonnyDee (Nov 16, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Oh we are just in such an extensive thread and a open question like yours would be better answered via search as there will be more then one opinion expressed on your question ...maybe if not then I start my own thread and most send me back to threads where the question was answered .
> Hope ya find what ya need ...


Doesn't seem like it from the response. F2 phenos from one strain out the 100+ of Bodhi's stable seemed specific enough to warrant asking, but I guess that's just how it is huh.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Nov 16, 2018)

Seems Right to get a wide variety of that when getting into F2 Stage .
If this is the strain you are working with
*Strain Lineage / Genealogy*

*Sunshine Daydream* »»» Bubbashine x Appalachia
Bubbashine
»»» Bubba Kush x Blue Moonshine
Bubba Kush
»»» OG Kush x {West Coast Dawg x Old World Kush}
West Coast Dawg x Old World Kush
West Coast Dawg BX3
»»» Chem Dawg x USA, Humboldt BX3
Chem Dawg 91 Skunk VA
Chem Dawg (specified above)

USA, Humboldt »»» Indica


Old World Kush »»» Indica

OG Kush Probably
»»» Chemdawg x {Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan} Probably
Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan
Lemon Thai »»» Sativa

Hindu Kush, Pakistan »»» Indica

Chemdawg
Unknown Indica »»» Indica



Blue Moonshine F3
Blueberry F2
Blueberry Line F1
»»» Temple Flo x HTAF F1
Temple Flo F3
Floral Line
»»» Purple Thai x Afghani
Purple Thai
»»» H.O.G. x Chocolate Thai
H.O.G.
Mexico »»» Sativa

Chocolate Thai
Thailand »»» Sativa


Afghani
Afghanistan Probably Indica »»» Indica



HTAF F1
»»» Thailand x Afghani F1
Thailand »»» Sativa
Afghani (specified above)






Look at what could come out if the f1 was done open or closed .
Then If This breeder genetics were true on all ends which prolly isnt but some sorta of rep of that strain .


----------



## Don't Panic its Organic (Nov 16, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm late to the party and only heard of Bodhi recently. Yes I live under a rock!

Have 12 years grow experience from 2x4kw vertical octagons, to now my relatively modest 4x8 tent with 2kw(2 x 600w+400w vertical bulb stacks) with 12 plants in 3 -5 gallon pots. Always been organic soil. I tent to top a lot, lst and tying down to fill my canopy. I tend to train each 4x4 half of the tent into a funnel shape that surrounds the vertical bulbs. I try to avoid anything thats way stretchier than the rest. I can have a shorter half and a taller half though.

I'm ready to do some Pheno hunting

I'm looking for recommendations, that check some of these boxes:
Preforms well indoors, organic soil
10 weeks or less from clone, scared of some of these OMG crosses that go 90-120 days :O
Loves to be topped and trained into bushes with lots of tops so no single main colas with massive buds to avoid bud rot. I aim for 4 to 5 main colas, with lots of bushing for side buds
Not tooo stretchy, in a 3 or 5 gallon pot, not more than 4ft tall
Not too floppy so i dont have to tie up too much. Dont mind tying up later in flower as they get really heavy branches
average to high yield
(not asking for much am i, haha?)

Hoping for a cookies cross
A blue dream cross
Something for pain
something for anxiety
Something for sleep
Something for daytime
maybe something limited/rare/fun
Maybe something that purps up at room temp

Looove terps
Interested in the wookie lavender taste
Love SSH spicy incense
Fruity florally


I'm looking to order 4 packs from GLG with 4 freebies.

already have these growing:

Black Raspberry
Mountain Temple
SSDD
SSHx88'G13HP

Eyeing up:
Dream Lotus
More cowbell or remix
Snow Leopard
Dragon fruit
Jabbas stash
something guava like Star Flight Guava or Guava Wookie
Something cherry? Not sure lots of options
Purple wookie v1 or v2
Phone Home
space monkey
Sourbutter x 88g13hp
Lavender Aura
Cacoon
Terpenado
tigermelon 2 x ssdd
rk unicorn v2
soul mate

I know I'm asking a lot lol, and dont expect to check every box, but i thought all you knowledgeable experienced guys could help me out with some suggestions. Anything you can contribute such as telling me why I wouldnt want one of the strains I've mentioned, or pointing to towards something that I might have missed. I know there is a ton of info in this thread and I have read a lot but its just so much and unstructured. Even with searching its all over the place.

Thanks in advance for your time and help guys.

Love and light,
PDIO


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 16, 2018)

@DonnyDee 
I have grown SSDD for a minute and have F2 seeds from several runs. It's a stable strain - it's why I like it so much. All F2s that I have grown out have been a very good representation of the strain. As mentioned, wizard hat and muffin are something to look out for -- but honestly, it's all good. I have found some of the best SSDD smoke to be the smaller nugs versions...they're always good smoke. There's a green crack pheno I absolutely love - skinny leaves and very hairy and doesn't put on any weight until the very end. She is wonderful and rare. 

@Don't Panic its Organic 
any of what you listed would be good - that's why we are all Bodhi fans. Some of your requests are pretty much in regard to all cannabis and dependent on your veg time. Specific medical requirements are subjective to the person - you'll need to find something to work for you. I have enjoyed SSDD medicinal aspects as she does hit a lot of the boxes for me. To pick one for you, I'd go with Space Monkey. Others will disagree. Good luck.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 16, 2018)

Ok so after really trying to decide wtf to do I have landed on 3 space monkey, 3 silver mountin, 3 clusterfunk and 3 of dynasty genetics cherry vanilla cookies. Clusterfunks had a tap root of an 8th inch in literally 8 hours tops. Everything else has cracked and the silver mountin is the only 3 that are not clearly open... hoping for the best but so far so good. Happy growing!


----------



## DonnyDee (Nov 16, 2018)

undercovergrow said:


> @DonnyDee
> I have grown SSDD for a minute and have F2 seeds from several runs. It's a stable strain - it's why I like it so much. All F2s that I have grown out have been a very good representation of the strain. As mentioned, wizard hat and muffin are something to look out for -- but honestly, it's all good. I have found some of the best SSDD smoke to be the smaller nugs versions...they're always good smoke. There's a green crack pheno I absolutely love - skinny leaves and very hairy and doesn't put on any weight until the very end. She is wonderful and rare.
> 
> @Don't Panic its Organic
> any of what you listed would be good - that's why we are all Bodhi fans. Some of your requests are pretty much in regard to all cannabis and dependent on your veg time. Specific medical requirements are subjective to the person - you'll need to find something to work for you. I have enjoyed SSDD medicinal aspects as she does hit a lot of the boxes for me. To pick one for you, I'd go with Space Monkey. Others will disagree. Good luck.


Thanks guy, super helpful!! Much appreciated!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 16, 2018)

undercovergrow said:


> @DonnyDee
> I have grown SSDD for a minute and have F2 seeds from several runs. It's a stable strain - it's why I like it so much. All F2s that I have grown out have been a very good representation of the strain. As mentioned, wizard hat and muffin are something to look out for -- but honestly, it's all good. I have found some of the best SSDD smoke to be the smaller nugs versions...they're always good smoke. There's a green crack pheno I absolutely love - skinny leaves and very hairy and doesn't put on any weight until the very end. She is wonderful and rare.
> 
> @Don't Panic its Organic
> any of what you listed would be good - that's why we are all Bodhi fans. Some of your requests are pretty much in regard to all cannabis and dependent on your veg time. Specific medical requirements are subjective to the person - you'll need to find something to work for you. I have enjoyed SSDD medicinal aspects as she does hit a lot of the boxes for me. To pick one for you, I'd go with Space Monkey. Others will disagree. Good luck.


"Wizzard hat"!! That's the reference I've been trying to think of for the shorter cut I have. I knew I'd seen it posted in here a few times but couldn't remember it.
Perfect descriptor.


----------



## Reason (Nov 16, 2018)

This is my keeper pheno (Cut #7) from my Deep Line Alchemy #8 testers I ran last summer. I’m a lurker on forums and mostly stick to my IG feed for frequent updates, but I wanted to share my finds with you guys.

DLA8 = “Pure Afghan Vintage” x 88g13hp






There were six females in the seven Seeds I popped for the test run. This girl (#7) had a twin, Cut #1, who yielded less and so wasn’t kept—they both exhibited extreme resin set and a very ‘high frequency’ tropical fruit aroma/taste.

She had a sister every bit her equal, Cut #2 (I’ll find pictures another time), whos only real difference was her taste—she had the most amazing peppery, incense, powdery hash taste. She was kept for further evaluation.

The sister Cuts #3 and #5 were halfway between and great combinations of the fruity and hash types. #5 was better all around in comparison and so was passed to a few friends as a backup and both were discarded.

Cut #4 was the lone male. He was discarded.

Cut #6 was a strange outlier in that she was wispy and gangly and didn’t grow very easily like the others, and her scent was a real bright zesty lemon peel type of thing—very interesting. But she was trash.

Should be getting some new testers in soon, as well.

Snoogens.


----------



## Reason (Nov 16, 2018)

This is Cut #2. Spicy incense and hash.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 16, 2018)

Reason said:


> This is my keeper pheno (Cut #7) from my Deep Line Alchemy #8 testers I ran last summer. I’m a lurker on forums and mostly stick to my IG feed for frequent updates, but I wanted to share my finds with you guys.
> 
> DLA8 = “Pure Afghan Vintage” x 88g13hp
> 
> ...





Reason said:


> View attachment 4234211
> 
> 
> 
> This is Cut #2. Spicy incense and hash.


----------



## mrrager420 (Nov 16, 2018)

Reason said:


> View attachment 4234211
> 
> 
> 
> This is Cut #2. Spicy incense and hash.


Snagged me a pack when i had the chance but haven't seen much on it. How long did they flower?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Nov 16, 2018)

make me wanna pop my 88's or 97 BB x 88's


----------



## Reason (Nov 16, 2018)

Sorry forgot to mention that. Took them around 63 days, give or take, on my first run but I’ve had them go as long as 77 days. They turn into NyQuil at that point! If you have trouble sleeping, take them long.


----------



## elkamino (Nov 16, 2018)

Sunshine Daydream, first is the Butter, second is (prolly) Wizard Hat


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 16, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4234359 View attachment 4234364
> Sunshine Daydream, first is the Butter, second is (prolly) Wizard Hat


wow, just wow


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 16, 2018)

Don't Panic its Organic said:


> Hey guys, I'm late to the party and only heard of Bodhi recently. Yes I live under a rock!
> 
> Have 12 years grow experience from 2x4kw vertical octagons, to now my relatively modest 4x8 tent with 2kw(2 x 600w+400w vertical bulb stacks) with 12 plants in 3 -5 gallon pots. Always been organic soil. I tent to top a lot, lst and tying down to fill my canopy. I tend to train each 4x4 half of the tent into a funnel shape that surrounds the vertical bulbs. I try to avoid anything thats way stretchier than the rest. I can have a shorter half and a taller half though.
> 
> ...


Definitely stay away from OMG then, my Soar went 11 weeks and probably could of gone longer. My testers just got chopped at 103 day ( 15 weeks or so) lol. i grew purple wookie v1, it has an awesome taste, good smell, not a very pretty harvested nug, at least none of my 3 were. foxtail city, but god damn is it some good smoke. Tastes almost of candy cough syrup, that medical cherry flavor on the inhale, and a mouth coating tangerine on the exhale. Except its not gross or unpleasant in any way. A few bowls is good for some couch glue. I've never grown this, but TONS of people on here absolutely rave about Space Monkey, especially that 7 week pheno. I've been interested in Jabbas stash as well, and I believe somebody on here is growing it although their name currently escapes me. The avatar with that guy wearing the goofy glasses. lol. 

as far as growing styles, I top almost everything, and my wookies took well to it. if you think you would like Purple Wookie, I really cannot recommend it enough. I don't think It had any issues growing.


----------



## Don't Panic its Organic (Nov 16, 2018)

undercovergrow said:


> @DonnyDee
> 
> 
> @Don't Panic its Organic
> any of what you listed would be good - that's why we are all Bodhi fans. Some of your requests are pretty much in regard to all cannabis and dependent on your veg time. Specific medical requirements are subjective to the person - you'll need to find something to work for you. I have enjoyed SSDD medicinal aspects as she does hit a lot of the boxes for me. To pick one for you, I'd go with Space Monkey. Others will disagree. Good luck.





reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Definitely stay away from OMG then, my Soar went 11 weeks and probably could of gone longer. My testers just got chopped at 103 day ( 15 weeks or so) lol. i grew purple wookie v1, it has an awesome taste, good smell, not a very pretty harvested nug, at least none of my 3 were. foxtail city, but god damn is it some good smoke. Tastes almost of candy cough syrup, that medical cherry flavor on the inhale, and a mouth coating tangerine on the exhale. Except its not gross or unpleasant in any way. A few bowls is good for some couch glue. I've never grown this, but TONS of people on here absolutely rave about Space Monkey, especially that 7 week pheno. I've been interested in Jabbas stash as well, and I believe somebody on here is growing it although their name currently escapes me. The avatar with that guy wearing the goofy glasses. lol.
> 
> as far as growing styles, I top almost everything, and my wookies took well to it. if you think you would like Purple Wookie, I really cannot recommend it enough. I don't think It had any issues growing.




Thanks for the replys 

Space Monkey or More Cowbell remix?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 16, 2018)

To the folks who have grow out 7 week Space Monkeys.

What medium, nutes, and lights are you using? At what stage of trich ripeness are you chopping? 

I'm curious, because all of mine have been 10 weekers for 10-20%+/- ambers. Coco, Canna coco AnB, 315W 3000k CMH here.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 16, 2018)

Who has the best AFGHAN PURE beans fem, or reg.?????


----------



## Schmarmpit (Nov 16, 2018)

Definitely didn't need any more beans, but was happy to partake in the Bodhi BOGO at GLG. $72 total for 2 packs of HP goodness. 

Black Triangle (tk x 88g13/hp)
freebies-Sour Butter X 88g13/hp***-1


----------



## treco420 (Nov 16, 2018)

I ordered some Lavender Aura with Soul Mate freebies. Love the wookie crosses!


----------



## elkamino (Nov 16, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> To the folks who have grow out 7 week Space Monkeys.
> 
> What medium, nutes, and lights are you using? At what stage of trich ripeness are you chopping?
> 
> I'm curious, because all of mine have been 10 weekers for 10-20%+/- ambers. Coco, Canna coco AnB, 315W 3000k CMH here.


 My space monkey was fully done at eight weeks but looked done at 7. I also took part of the plant longer because it was seated with F2s, Chopped the seeded flowers at 10 or 11 weeks. 

To answer your questions Flakey, I use mid grade LED lights, recycled/amended organic soil and I harvested at cloudy trichs. Trichs might have been 50% clear on some buds but the buds definitely LOOKED done. I probably topdressed with kelp aloe and a few other things, or some KIS Nutes. 

I’ll look for some pics


----------



## elkamino (Nov 16, 2018)

Above is a Space Monkey I harvested at just under 8 weeks, 1 of I think 2 females that didn’t get nanners (of 5 girls total). She had great aroma texture flavor and appearance and is a mother of F2s.
Below is the Same Monkey, taken 10 or 11 weeks. Didn’t improve in any noticeable way I thought, other than allowing the seeds to mature. Didn’t add density and maybe lost aroma. Just my experience yours may differ! 

View attachment 4234499


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 16, 2018)

Space Monkey stackin..


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2018)

Test bowl of indica leaning Space Monkey cedar smelling bud with lemon slice! Typical hit you in the face Monkey. Along with face rush and then trance type high! Densest Monkey buds on this girl. Even tastes like cedar when smoked but not burned cedar. Wonderful plant I recommend to anyone. Always extremely potent and loud.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 17, 2018)

Does anybody have any feedback on these yet?


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 17, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Definitely stay away from OMG then, my Soar went 11 weeks and probably could of gone longer. My testers just got chopped at 103 day ( 15 weeks or so) lol.


Is this universally accepted? I thought I saw reports from some OMG crosses that finished in 60-75 days. I don't have 15 weeks for my testers but I don't want to cut it short. 

I guess we'll see how the Pinesoul x OMG plays out.


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 17, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> Is this universally accepted? I thought I saw reports from some OMG crosses that finished in 60-75 days. I don't have 15 weeks for my testers but I don't want to cut it short.
> 
> I guess we'll see how the Pinesoul x OMG plays out.


OMG is an Afghani indica. Soar has Colombian red which is long flowering


----------



## numberfour (Nov 17, 2018)

Popped a few B strains a while ago 1212 from seed, happy I've ended up with..

1x Black Raz
2x More Cowbell
2x Space Monkey
1x Tranquil Elephantizer

One of the Space Monkeys has already caught my attention, seems faster than the rest and stacking. Tranquil is very slow but I've found to expect this with indica dominant plants with flowering straight from seed. 2 very distinct phenos with the More Cowbell, small / tall and the Black Raz looks promising. Will take some pictures when it gets a little more interesting.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 17, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Popped a few B strains a while ago 1212 from seed, happy I've ended up with..
> 
> 1x Black Raz
> 2x More Cowbell
> ...


Can't wait to see all of them but especially Black Raz and your More Cowbell phenos. You have the regular MC, not the remix? I'm running a single remix that looks incredibly frosty at day 32.


----------



## thezephyr (Nov 17, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> Is this universally accepted? I thought I saw reports from some OMG crosses that finished in 60-75 days. I don't have 15 weeks for my testers but I don't want to cut it short.
> 
> I guess we'll see how the Pinesoul x OMG plays out.


some of my ethiopian x omg's were getting over-ripe by day 52. others were ready by around day 65, but could mature and foxtail longer if desired.
but the ethiopian seemed to have some mild landrace sativa autoflowering traits in a few phenos, and was a low producing heirloom. it flowered under 18/6 if the plant got large and mature enough, which makes sense because it's unlikely the photoperiod would ever get to 12/12 in ethiopia. it's hard to say how the landrace autoflowering tendencies and the low maximum yield contributed to the short flowering period under 12/12.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 17, 2018)

thezephyr said:


> some of my ethiopian x omg's were getting over-ripe by day 52. others were ready by around day 65, but could mature and foxtail longer if desired.
> but the ethiopian seemed to have some mild landrace sativa autoflowering traits in a few phenos, and was a low producing heirloom. it flowered under 18/6 if the plant got large and mature enough, which makes sense because it's unlikely the photoperiod would ever get to 12/12 in ethiopia. it's hard to say how the landrace autoflowering tendencies and the low maximum yield contributed to the short flowering period under 12/12.


I'm very interested in the ethiopian banana crosses. 88G13HP and Wookie crossed to it might be a perfect combo for me. I would love to find a sweet banana smelling strain but I'm most interested in the effects. Lots to look forward to with Bodhi's work.


----------



## elkamino (Nov 17, 2018)

Just returned from a 9-day bc hunting trip and carried my herbs in baggies for the first time in a while. Most nugs got pretty beat up or turned to dust yet smoked fine... but not the Blueberry HP! These flowers turned into hardass Hashball marbles lol and I gotta share a few pix of the sole remaining nugget!


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Nov 17, 2018)

6 week cure on black raspberry outdoor organic buds. Looks like indoor and is definitely prettiest buds from outdoor seasin. can't wait to see what it does indoor


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 17, 2018)

elkamino said:


> My space monkey was fully done at eight weeks but looked done at 7. I also took part of the plant longer because it was seated with F2s, Chopped the seeded flowers at 10 or 11 weeks.
> 
> To answer your questions Flakey, I use mid grade LED lights, recycled/amended organic soil and I harvested at cloudy trichs. Trichs might have been 50% clear on some buds but the buds definitely LOOKED done. I probably topdressed with kelp aloe and a few other things, or some KIS Nutes.
> 
> I’ll look for some pics


Thanks for the reply elkamino. I'm so used to all my other Bodhi stuff going 10 weeks, I may need to reboot my mind with the Monkeys, lol!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 17, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4234500
> Above is a Space Monkey I harvested at just under 8 weeks, 1 of I think 2 females that didn’t get nanners (of 5 girls total). She had great aroma texture flavor and appearance and is a mother of F2s.
> Below is the Same Monkey, taken 10 or 11 weeks. Didn’t improve in any noticeable way I thought, other than allowing the seeds to mature. Didn’t add density and maybe lost aroma. Just my experience yours may differ!
> View attachment 4234498
> View attachment 4234499


Probably trick photography, but the ones you waited on look a good bit frostier. Experience is what I want, thanks for that!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 17, 2018)

More Cowbell Remix #1
  
This was the short one,nice orange zest smell.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 17, 2018)

More Cowbell Remix #2
  
This and the #3 we're all round bigger plants,smell is kind of earthy with some gas/fuel in there.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 17, 2018)

Lucky Wookie #1


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 17, 2018)

@OzCocoLoco - which of the MC OGKBs do you prefer for effect/stone? How long did yours go in flower?


----------



## jp68 (Nov 17, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Lucky Wookie #1
> View attachment 4234866
> View attachment 4234865


I curious as to how these will smoke .


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 17, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> @OzCocoLoco - which of the MC OGKBs do you prefer for effect/stone? How long did yours go in flower?


The #1 has a nicer flavour and a bit heavier stone but I haven't had enough to really judge. Those 2 went 8 1/2 and the #3 9 1/2 from flip.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 17, 2018)

jp68 said:


> I curious as to how these will smoke .


I've found nice looking frosty buds aren't a garauntee of really good smoking weed but from the small amount I've tried so far they smoke really nice.


----------



## jp68 (Nov 17, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I've found nice looking frosty buds aren't a garauntee of really good smoking weed but from the small amount I've tried so far they smoke really nice.


I'm not far behind you , how long did they go ? got 2 distinct phenos from what i can tell visually


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 17, 2018)

jp68 said:


> I'm not far behind you , how long did they go ? got 2 distinct phenos from what i can tell visually


Between 9-10 weeks


----------



## GreenTools (Nov 17, 2018)

jpdnkstr said:


> View attachment 4234628
> Does anybody have any feedback on these yet?


This was 10 weeks...no smoke report yet...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 17, 2018)

ya know, ya'll right. both of my omg crosses were with super sativa strains, both colombian red and dragons blood f4. the thing was they had similar structure, but they take the long time route. 

The more I learn, the more I realize how much I don't actually know. i posted my testers in my thread. I feel like I got complacent, let shit be with megacrop, and didnt pay attention to individual plant needs. fed everything the same. now im pretty much just growing vegetables. lets see what happens when the testers arrive. I'll pop right away.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 17, 2018)

Space Monkey #3
 
Space Monkey #4


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 18, 2018)

Couple of the outdoor line up
Strawberry Lotus
 
Space Cake
 
Strawberry Lotus
 
Dream Lotus

Dragons Fruit


----------



## Tstat (Nov 18, 2018)

So, this is probably annoying, but I am trying to choose a cross during the GLG promotion. I think I want the Sour Butter x 88g13/HP freebie, but I'm not sure what I "need" from the dozens of great choices. This is always hard for me. I really don't need any more seeds, but... well you know 

Below is what I have on hand. I think I need some couchlock, nighttime- which is why I am interested in the Sour Butter cross.

Space Monkey
Mountain Temple
Elfinstone
Hindu Hashplant
Sunshine Daydream
Wolf Pack
Solo’s Stash
Black Raspberry
Lemon Lotus
Mothers Milk
Love Triangle
Bingo Pajama
Goji OG
Apollo 11 g F5
Mendo Purps x SSDD
Pure OG x Purple Unicorn

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Here is some pain relieving rub I made yesterday out of Goji ABV. Shit works like nothing I've ever tried. Totally kills my knee pain!


----------



## numberfour (Nov 18, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> Can't wait to see all of them but especially Black Raz and your More Cowbell phenos. You have the regular MC, not the remix? I'm running a single remix that looks incredibly frosty at day 32.


Thanks, remember reading on this thread lots of positive reviews of the Black Raz, I've never been disappointed with anything with Goji in it so far. Yes running the regular More Cowbell's, seen some fantastic phenos of that cross. 

Goji frosting well


----------



## jp68 (Nov 18, 2018)

Tstat said:


> So, this is probably annoying, but I am trying to choose a cross during the GLG promotion. I think I want the Sour Butter x 88g13/HP freebie, but I'm not sure what I "need" from the dozens of great choices. This is always hard for me. I really don't need any more seeds, but... well you know
> 
> Below is what I have on hand. I think I need some couchlock, nighttime- which is why I am interested in the Sour Butter cross.
> 
> ...


That list looks pretty solid.How does one go about making this pain relieving rub? could definetly use some of that


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 18, 2018)

What exactly is the glg promo? The list of freebies to choose from? Isn't there always buy 2 get one free?


----------



## Tstat (Nov 18, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> What exactly is the glg promo?


It's buy one get one. The site says buy 2, but it's not. Put one in the cart and choose another from the dropdown menu. They are also only $65 instead of $70.


jp68 said:


> How does one go about making this pain relieving rub?


Yea, so I started with a couple cups of ABV and made some coconut oil. I took 1 and 1/2 sticks of the infused coconut oil and mixed it with 1/2 cup of beeswax. I let that do it's thing in the Magical Butter machine for an hour on 165. Once it was finished, I added a tablespoon of vitamin E, and a few drops of lavender and peppermint essential oil. Then I let the machine stir it all up with no heat. While still warm, I poured it into containers. I ended up with 5, 2 OZ containers. I'm going to make more and give them as gifts 

Of course you don't need the machine to make this, and there are plenty of online teks. I think I would go with less beeswax next time, it's pretty solid, but melts nicely on the skin. I was SO surprised and impressed at how well it works. True wonder drug it is!


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 18, 2018)

Tstat said:


> It's buy one get one. The site says buy 2, but it's not. Put one in the cart and choose another from the dropdown menu. They are also only $65 instead of $70.
> 
> Yea, so I started with a couple cups of ABV and made some coconut oil. I took 1 and 1/2 sticks of the infused coconut oil and mixed it with 1/2 cup of beeswax. I let that do it's thing in the Magical Butter machine for an hour on 165. Once it was finished, I added a tablespoon of vitamin E, and a few drops of lavender and peppermint essential oil. Then I let the machine stir it all up with no heat. While still warm, I poured it into containers. I ended up with 5, 2 OZ containers. I'm going to make more and give them as gifts
> 
> Of course you don't need the machine to make this, and there are plenty of online teks. I think I would go with less beeswax next time, it's pretty solid, but melts nicely on the skin. I was SO surprised and impressed at how well it works. True wonder drug it is!


What’s abv?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 18, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> What’s abv?


I always thought it was After Vaped Bud, AVB, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 18, 2018)

Tstat said:


> It's buy one get one. The site says buy 2, but it's not. Put one in the cart and choose another from the dropdown menu. They are also only $65 instead of $70.
> 
> Yea, so I started with a couple cups of ABV and made some coconut oil. I took 1 and 1/2 sticks of the infused coconut oil and mixed it with 1/2 cup of beeswax. I let that do it's thing in the Magical Butter machine for an hour on 165. Once it was finished, I added a tablespoon of vitamin E, and a few drops of lavender and peppermint essential oil. Then I let the machine stir it all up with no heat. While still warm, I poured it into containers. I ended up with 5, 2 OZ containers. I'm going to make more and give them as gifts
> 
> Of course you don't need the machine to make this, and there are plenty of online teks. I think I would go with less beeswax next time, it's pretty solid, but melts nicely on the skin. I was SO surprised and impressed at how well it works. True wonder drug it is!


Thank you,T.good to know


----------



## elkamino (Nov 18, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> What’s abv?


Already been vaped


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 18, 2018)

These are the 3 Lemon Lotus furthest along. I have always been a sucker for the classic christmas tree shape that the tall one has, but my early choice is the short bushy one with the big leaves. 
This first one seems to be a mix of the two others.
 
This is the tall christmas tree shaped one that the spider spends most of its time in.
 
The short bushy one
 

They got the flip a couple days ago.
Cheers


----------



## Tstat (Nov 18, 2018)

Yea, "Already Been Vaped" weed has a ton of actives that are great for sleeping, and pain (just found out, LOL). Most THC is gone, so it's CBD and other goodies left. You don't need to decarb it for cooking since it's been vaped. I use it for nighttime sleep edibles and now for the pain gel. I am also gonna try to make some with decarbed buds next.


----------



## jp68 (Nov 18, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Yea, "Already Been Vaped" weed has a ton of actives that are great for sleeping, and pain (just found out, LOL). Most THC is gone, so it's CBD and other goodies left. You don't need to decarb it for cooking since it's been vaped. I use it for nighttime sleep edibles and now for the pain gel. I am also gonna try to make some with decarbed buds next.


Well looks like ill be finally purchasing a magic butter machine for these pain issues of mine . Have some aches and pains that are getting worse every year and all my dr wants to do is give me that pharmaceutical dope which i refuse to touch ,nasty shit that lab dope . Should be interesting got plenty of unwanted odds and ends lying about to play with and would be worth every penny to have a nice pain relief salve available on the cheap or at least compared to what they sell the cbd stuff for in my area. thanks mon


----------



## elkamino (Nov 18, 2018)

It’s been a few months since I flowered anything and I’m getting stoked for the next round... I’ve got a 4x4 flowering space. On deck is one or two of the following... still gotta decide! 
1. Lavender Aura 
2. Sakura F2 (thanks @Nu-Be ! )
3. Space Monkey F2

I’m intrigued by the orange creme soda pheno of the Sakura, and the Urkle in the Lav Aura. And to see what’s hidden in this next gen of Monkeys as my previous harvest of SM got better and better as it cured, since I dint keep a cut. Also @hillbill has had nothing but good things to say about his SM F2s...

Anyone wanna weigh in?


----------



## torontoke (Nov 18, 2018)

elkamino said:


> It’s been a few months since I flowered anything and I’m getting stoked for the next round... I’ve got a 4x4 flowering space. On deck is one or two of the following... still gotta decide!
> 1. Lavender Aura
> 2. Sakura F2 (thanks @Nu-Be ! )
> 3. Space Monkey F2
> ...


I ran a bunch of sakura f2’s and Was pleasantly surprised by how delicious they were. 
My favourite was one that smelled like sour cherry yogurt and was well above average in potency. I revegged it for nearly 3 months and took a bunch of cuts.
Plan to make a mom out of one and keep running it for awhile.
Just my two cents


----------



## OtisCampbell (Nov 18, 2018)

I just popped a few SSDD. Does anyone recognize this broad leafed pheno (lower pic above)? The upper pic seems to be the more common expression.. I haven’t noticed any sex yet...


----------



## McKringleberry (Nov 18, 2018)

Congo x Kashmere and NL5 x Purp test grow complete! These nug shots are two week cured nugs. More pics and descriptions to follow.

Congo x Kashmere: 4.2 oz total (4 plants)
 

Nl5 x Purp: 4.9 oz total (4 plants)


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 18, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> Congo x Kashmere and NL5 x Purp test grow complete! These nug shots are two week cured nugs. More pics and descriptions to follow.
> 
> Congo x Kashmere: 4.2 oz total (4 plants)
> View attachment 4235382
> ...


Nice job those look great what smells do you get?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 18, 2018)

A buddy grew out the LA testers, found some keepers, and is still raving! He made F2's and some are on the way.

I'd like to see some SM F2's since bill is so shy, lol! Made some too, but haven't had a chance yet, and still have a few F1's... it's the real deal.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 18, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> Congo x Kashmere and NL5 x Purp test grow complete! These nug shots are two week cured nugs. More pics and descriptions to follow.
> 
> Congo x Kashmere: 4.2 oz total (4 plants)
> View attachment 4235382
> ...


I think I also asked for Congo x Kashmere but got what I got. PLease do share you findings with us!


----------



## McKringleberry (Nov 18, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Nice job those look great what smells do you get?


My friends and I have decided that the Congo Kash smells like slightly rotted sweet/tart carrots with a hint of Jack Herrer that's very strong on the nose. Very unique terp profle unlike any weed of grown or smelled. I can't wait to smell her at two months.
The NL5 leans more towards the fruit/grape terp profile. There's some pine and dankness on the nose, but mostly floral and fruit is what I get. I would even say fruit-loops cereal to some extent. Both strains are top-notch in every category. I'll write up a little report as soon as i have some time this week.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 18, 2018)

Mrs Bodhi having some auctions in a few days to help out some folks lost homes in fires. Follow her on IG, please. Good cause


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Mrs Bodhi having some auctions in a few days to help out some folks lost homes in fires. Follow her on IG, please. Good cause


Unfortunately I've been banned from Mrs Bodhi's ig but I will pray for them.


----------



## growslut (Nov 18, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Unfortunately I've been banned from Mrs Bodhi's ig but I will pray for them.


you don't seem like the type to get banned. what happened?


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 19, 2018)

I seem to recall there were some gripes about the black raz? I've got one going that smells really nice and is really frosty but the buds are pretty small.could totally be grower error,just curious to hear other's experience with it.


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 19, 2018)

growslut said:


> you don't seem like the type to get banned. what happened?


I'm really not into Indian gurus or other assholes who claim to be spiritual masters on God's earth. I may have gotten a little triggered when I saw her blind devotion to a "guru".


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 19, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> I'm really not into Indian gurus or other assholes who claim to be spiritual masters on God's earth. I may have gotten a little triggered when I saw her blind devotion to a "guru".


Lol, you just couldnt keep it to yourself!lol.


----------



## jp68 (Nov 19, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> I'm really not into Indian gurus or other assholes who claim to be spiritual masters on God's earth. I may have gotten a little triggered when I saw her blind devotion to a "guru".


. They seem like nice understanding people ,maybe an apology and a promise that you wont get triggeredin the future will get you back in their graces tobe able to participate in the auction


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 19, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> I seem to recall there were some gripes about the black raz? I've got one going that smells really nice and is really frosty but the buds are pretty small.could totally be grower error,just curious to hear other's experience with it.


Most people loved it but there was a fairly consistent poster who said it wasn't worth the space. He said it was poor yielding and vine-y (If I recall), many others said it would be a staple in their garden moving forward.

I bought a pack a while back because it sounds intriguing but you may need a 2nd pack to find what you want.


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 19, 2018)

jp68 said:


> . They seem like nice understanding people ,maybe an apology and a promise that you wont get triggeredin the future will get you back in their graces tobe able to participate in the auction


I'm actually giving away most of my bodhi collection so if anyone would like some free seeds just send me a message. 
Also got the dla5 f2's ready as well as some other crosses with the dla5 male. Made some Mac x dla5 that I would like to share. Free seeds just hit me up. These are birdseeds naturally.


----------



## Philip-O (Nov 19, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> I'm really not into Indian gurus or other assholes who claim to be spiritual masters on God's earth. I may have gotten a little triggered when I saw her blind devotion to a "guru".





Rosinallday said:


> I'm actually giving away most of my bodhi collection so if anyone would like some free seeds just send me a message.
> Also got the dla5 f2's ready as well as some other crosses with the dla5 male. Made some Mac x dla5 that I would like to share. Free seeds just hit me up. These are birdseeds naturally.


Really man? I can´t imagine it being that bad that not only you are not interested in Bodhi anymore but are also willing to throw your current collection.Too bad.


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 19, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> I'm actually giving away most of my bodhi collection so if anyone would like some free seeds just send me a message.


May i ask why? Just seems illogical to get rid of good genetics because of a disagreement of beliefs? Not try or wanting to argue was just curious.
Peace and respect
Maxamus1


----------



## growslut (Nov 19, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> I'm actually giving away most of my bodhi collection so if anyone would like some free seeds just send me a message.
> Also got the dla5 f2's ready as well as some other crosses with the dla5 male. Made some Mac x dla5 that I would like to share. Free seeds just hit me up. These are birdseeds naturally.


pm sent. Would love some seeds and try out your dla5's and Macxdla5. My girlfriend works at a bird store and would love some extra seed~

Sorry to hear how it went down but I totally get it. I generally like spending time with the 'yoga/hippie' type people but don't necessarily sign up to their belief system. I have noticed that with some people, pointing out problems in their belief system can be like telling someone how to raise their kids. Even if harm is not meant, it is still taken.

Bit of a bummer to hear bc I though the Bodhi's were functioning on a higher plane above petty actions. But I guess IG--or social media as a whole-- brings out the beast in everyone

Can I ask if there is a breeder you do still feel good about? Or are you focusing on making your own lines?


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 19, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> May i ask why? Just seems illogical to get rid of good genetics because of a disagreement of beliefs? Not try or wanting to argue was just curious.
> Peace and respect
> Maxamus1


I'm keeping the afganis but the rest of them I'll part with because I could never get to them and I'm only outdoor. I bought way too much and don't want them to go to waste. Plus I would rather grow my own crosses.


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 19, 2018)

growslut said:


> pm sent. Would love some seeds and try out your dla5's and Macxdla5. My girlfriend works at a bird store and would love some extra seed~
> 
> Sorry to hear how it went down but I totally get it. I generally like spending time with the 'yoga/hippie' type people but don't necessarily sign up to their belief system. I have noticed that with some people, pointing out problems in their belief system can be like telling someone how to raise their kids. Even if harm is not meant, it is still taken.
> 
> ...


I still love them I shouldn't have dropped a comment I had just woken. I thought it was kinda funny not even mean spirited.


----------



## Craigson (Nov 19, 2018)

Hey all just hoping to get some thoughts on a pheno.

I have 12 x ortega x snow lotus testers from Bodhi going.
1 plant has super narrow leaves while most others are broad leaf and a couple are hybrid.

So upon looking at lineage, if i understand it, this narrow leaf pheno most likely comes from the maui haze?
Or do you think it could be from way back in the chocolate thai or H.O.G.?


----------



## Igneref (Nov 19, 2018)

in da dirt. see you all in a few months.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 19, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> Most people loved it but there was a fairly consistent poster who said it wasn't worth the space. He said it was poor yielding and vine-y (If I recall), many others said it would be a staple in their garden moving forward.
> 
> I bought a pack a while back because it sounds intriguing but you may need a 2nd pack to find what you want.


Ok cool.i can understand being frustrated with low yields.i only grow for myself and my lucky brother, so yield isn't make or break for me.the buds are a bit on the small side,but like I said,not too critical and I like what I see so far.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 19, 2018)

All 6 of the Lemon Lotus females. Amazing what a difference there is between each 3 with a difference of transplanting of only a few days. But I am happy with the catching up being done.
 

Cheers


----------



## z.bud (Nov 19, 2018)

lukio said:


> I'm not a fan of the purple strains, just not my cuppa tea!
> 
> I went strawberry milk for all of mine  something different!
> 
> Anyone find out what Pirate Sweat is?


) 88g13hp x Pirate Sweat
2)purple unicorn x Pirate Sweat
3)strawberry Milk x Black Triangle
4)OMG x Axis
5) Kashmir x A1 #2ss

I made the tester list , I am very interested in pirate sweat as well. They are in my top 2 pics


----------



## z.bud (Nov 19, 2018)

z.bud said:


> ) 88g13hp x Pirate Sweat
> 2)purple unicorn x Pirate Sweat
> 3)strawberry Milk x Black Triangle
> 4)OMG x Axis
> ...


I’ll post the grow here.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 19, 2018)

z.bud said:


> I’ll post the grow here.


let me reccomend starting a journal as well, and double posting between the two. I don't post nearly enough in mine, but I find myself frequently referencing it for past dates I did things on. Its saved me countless times. Well, like 4.


natureboygrower said:


> I seem to recall there were some gripes about the black raz? I've got one going that smells really nice and is really frosty but the buds are pretty small.could totally be grower error,just curious to hear other's experience with it.


I remember that well. They were loud as fuck about it, to the point where its really all I remember, and has honestly turned me off from buying it. I should reconsider, but at this point there's so many others I'd like to try, along with the testers that are gonna take most of my attention for a bit, so its all whatever. 



Rosinallday said:


> I'm really not into Indian gurus or other assholes who claim to be spiritual masters on God's earth. I may have gotten a little triggered when I saw her blind devotion to a "guru".


I feel you on that, thats some con man bullshit. I dont blame you for saying something. However, I come from a skilled trades background, and our day is mostly spent shit talking each other and just generally in a manner that many find abrasive and dislikable. I can easily see how the hippie dippy types have a hard time digesting what is just straight talk.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 19, 2018)

growslut said:


> pm sent. Would love some seeds and try out your dla5's and Macxdla5. My girlfriend works at a bird store and would love some extra seed~
> 
> Sorry to hear how it went down but I totally get it. I generally like spending time with the 'yoga/hippie' type people but don't necessarily sign up to their belief system. I have noticed that with some people, pointing out problems in their belief system can be like telling someone how to raise their kids. Even if harm is not meant, it is still taken.
> 
> ...


Lol you asked him for free seeds and proceeded to turn around and tell him how petty he is. 

That made me chuckle.


----------



## zeeman (Nov 19, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I come from a skilled trades background, and our day is mostly spent shit talking each other and just generally in a manner that many find abrasive and dislikable.


 Where I work HR calls it “shop talk”
Meaning there are too many of us talking that way always, making us unpunishable!!! Sometimes it’s difficult to stop the “shop talk” during the “crop talk”...


----------



## growslut (Nov 19, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Lol you asked him for free seeds and proceeded to turn around and tell him how petty he is.
> 
> That made me chuckle.


I didn't call Rosin petty. I called Mrs Bohdi's blocking someone over a joke petty, but I don't think she is petty in general just that action. Maybe I used the wrong wording. I should have said its an unfortunate miscommunication because no harm was meant but it seems harm was taken.

Simply put, Rosin has impressed me with his sharing knowledge and blown me away with his generosity.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 20, 2018)

Wooks tend to preach equality and tolerance, but the second your naturally abrasive personality peeks out they like to block your negative aura man


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 20, 2018)

I need some direction on my lone MTN temple. It's at 77d Flower and still has a few white pistils. Should I forget the pistils and focus solely on the trichome coloration percentages?

I believe they are cloudy but some still look clear with the occasional amber.

This has been a very strange plant. Grew maybe an inch or two in flower. Didn't show any trichomes until 4-5th week. Now it has some very long trichomes. It'd be a great plant for scrog, the buds are large and every side branch, even the lowers pack on weight. I have two packs in storage and I may get one more. I'm itching to vape this but I don't want to harvest prematurely.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 20, 2018)

More Cowbell OGKB day 35 flower

  
My first plant withy any SSDD genetics. A Dread Bread x SSDD, just a few days into flower. Really hope this has a predominantly SSDD flower but maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised by the dread bread genetics.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 20, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> I need some direction on my lone MTN temple. It's at 77d Flower and still has a few white pistils. Should I forget the pistils and focus solely on the trichome coloration percentages?
> 
> I believe they are cloudy but some still look clear with the occasional amber.
> 
> ...



My MT keeper runs 70 - 77 days usually. 

She is very sensitive to overwatering and over feeding. 

If she was stunted early, especially with the late trich development, you may want to take her an extra week or two. She tends to put in the density last 20 days or so.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 20, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> My MT keeper runs 70 - 77 days usually.
> 
> She is very sensitive to overwatering and over feeding.
> 
> If she was stunted early, especially with the late trich development, you may want to take her an extra week or two. She tends to put in the density last 20 days or so.


Thanks JP, you were one of the resident experts I followed before purchasing MT. This was my only female, and I've only completed two harvests so far so I have much to learn (as evidenced by the pics). She's had a rough life but she's tried her best to keep going. I'm going to try and give her another 4+ days before harvest. 

If someone was growing for weight, I would assume Mountain Temple would be near the tops of Bodhi's offerings. Really seems to swell more than the other plants I've grown so far, albeit, I have limited experience.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 20, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> Thanks JP, you were one of the resident experts I followed before purchasing MT. This was my only female, and I've only completed two harvests so far so I have much to learn (as evidenced by the pics). She's had a rough life but she's tried her best to keep going. I'm going to try and give her another 4+ days before harvest.
> 
> If someone was growing for weight, I would assume Mountain Temple would be near the tops of Bodhi's offerings. Really seems to swell more than the other plants I've grown so far, albeit, I have limited experience.


Yeah, I wouldn't worry about it buddy. That MT is very sensitive. Less is always more with her. Took me about 3 runs to really dial her in and she still let's be know when she didn't like how I treat her 

Yours looks good all considered. I would definitely recommend running her again if you were on the fence.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 20, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't worry about it buddy. That MT is very sensitive. Less is always more with her. Took me about 3 runs to really dial her in and she still let's be know when she didn't like how I treat her
> 
> Yours looks good all considered. *I would definitely recommend running her again if you were on the fence.*


I will definitely be running more MT in the future but I don't have clones nor the time to reveg so this one will have to do for now. Bodhi trusted me with testers so I have those to run and then I'll be running up against some timing issues with extraneous life stuff. 

I have plans to F2 MT and make some crosses with it. But all of that is at least a year away.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 20, 2018)

Space Monkey 1212 from seed caked in frost early on


----------



## hillbill (Nov 20, 2018)

Space Monkey in the Flowermate right now! Nice frost there.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 20, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> It's at 77d Flower and still has a few white pistils.


My main colas are still showing white pistils and the rest of the plant looks done. I’m going away for a week, so it’s gonna come down when I get back. Yours looks just like mine. It’s a great plant.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 20, 2018)

If there is one (among many) thing(s) I learned this grow, when in doubt, give her a week.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Nov 20, 2018)

Thought id post this here for the folks wondering about Pirate Sweat...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 21, 2018)

I noticed this on the short bushy Lemon Lotus this am. Can't say I have ever seen a leaf grow like this.
 
 

Cheers


----------



## FlyHigh589 (Nov 21, 2018)

Hey all!! Seeing some absolutely gorgeous girls in here and have recently started a few of Bodhi’s beans myself but am still a ways off before I’ve seen any of my finished product of his gear. 

Currently have/running Blue Sunshine, Black Lotus, and Deep Line Alchemy 10(Fat cherry afghani X 88g13/hp) but am also in the process of expanding my grow by 250% and I really only grow very high quality product.

What are some general recommendations for some good choices of his? I care about quality first and foremost but also needs to have a good nose, under 10 weeks bloom time, and medium (atleast) yield...

I am fairly new to the Bodhi train but have heard nothing but great things so I’m dying to move some of his better strains into rotation! 

Thanks all and happy growing!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 21, 2018)

All 12 are above dirt 3 clusterfunk, 3 silver mountin, 3 space monkey, and 3 of dynasty cherry vanilla cookies. One space monkey is acting funny so it may be culled but I'll give it a bit. I jumped the gun a few days as I'm still moving lol but my babies are doing well this far.

Need help with lighting controler if anyone knows there shit. I have a 240 dryer outlet not being used I can run off but am not sure if there's one i can buy that will run on that and my fluence spyder x plus can run on 240. Any help I'd appreciate. Thanks!

I'd like to be able to run off the 240v and plug 2 to 3 lights into it that use a normal household plug end. My best friend was an electrician but passed away so I'm a bit lost with this part of things. Need some help from those In the know. I do remember my old ones were titan spartan series I believe. I just want to be overbuilt and safe! Thanks


----------



## Igneref (Nov 21, 2018)

Hey does Bodhi not work with the Urkel cut? Looking through his wares on various sites I'm not seeing any Urkel crosses with Appy, SL or 88g13hp. Nor any of his newer males.

I wonder why that is. Or am I just not seeing it?


----------



## Craigson (Nov 21, 2018)

Igneref said:


> Hey does Bodhi not work with the Urkel cut? Looking through his wares on various sites I'm not seeing any Urkel crosses with Appy, SL or 88g13hp. Nor any of his newer males.
> 
> I wonder why that is. Or am I just not seeing it?


Theres a cpl or few at least but thyre older.
Purple lotus(urkle x snow lotus)
Fantasy island(urkle x appalachia)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=6689593&postcount=166


----------



## elkamino (Nov 21, 2018)

Igneref said:


> Hey does Bodhi not work with the Urkel cut? Looking through his wares on various sites I'm not seeing any Urkel crosses with Appy, SL or 88g13hp. Nor any of his newer males.
> 
> I wonder why that is. Or am I just not seeing it?


Lavender Aura is widely available, Purple Urkle x Wookie 15


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 21, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Lavender Aura is widely available, Purple Urkle x Wookie 15


Urkle x SL was an "outdoor only" freebie a year or two ago. Urkle x Appy is "Fantasy Island" and is long gone, Strayfox made a bunch of crosses with it.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Nov 21, 2018)

Igneref said:


> Hey does Bodhi not work with the Urkel cut? Looking through his wares on various sites I'm not seeing any Urkel crosses with Appy, SL or 88g13hp. Nor any of his newer males.
> 
> I wonder why that is. Or am I just not seeing it?




From my old Bodhi notes regarding Urkle:

urkle x snow lotus
urkle x yo mama
urkle x purple chitre
urkle x g13/hp x wg bx
urkle x goji f3
urkle x purple nl5
urkle x g13 hp
urkle x old ghani
purple urkle x appalachia
m8 la kush x urkle x appalachia

Not sure whether these are still posted to the public...

Observe & Report... I'm all but sure the Urkle x SL was named Purple Lotus? I also think the "old ghani" listed above is now Second Base (the Old Mother Ghani cross)...


Hope everyone has a beautiful Thanksgiving!


----------



## Igneref (Nov 21, 2018)

haha looks like I was dead wrong. Either that or blind.

Thanks fellaz. That answers my question.


----------



## Chef420 (Nov 21, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Just returned from a 9-day bc hunting trip and carried my herbs in baggies for the first time in a while. Most nugs got pretty beat up or turned to dust yet smoked fine... but not the Blueberry HP! These flowers turned into hardass Hashball marbles lol and I gotta share a few pix of the sole remaining nugget!
> 
> View attachment 4234702
> 
> ...


How many days do they go? Nice looking rocks there.


----------



## Chef420 (Nov 21, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Lucky Wookie #1
> View attachment 4234866
> View attachment 4234865


Beautiful. I have a pack. Can you give a little smoke report?


----------



## jp68 (Nov 21, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> Beautiful. I have a pack. Can you give a little smoke report?


I'm getting close to finishing a first run and upon closer inspection not one looks alike and one seems to have a oniony musk smell of some sorts


----------



## elkamino (Nov 21, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> How many days do they go? Nice looking rocks there.


If you’re asking how many days of 12/12, probably 58-60 days.


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Nov 22, 2018)

Has anyone grown any of the following strains, and if so would you recommend them?

Strawberry lotus
Terpenado
Strawberry sunshine 

Bing
Cherry queen
Cherry sunshine
Cherry trance


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 22, 2018)

none, but please do the strawberry sunshine. Every pic of that SSDD male's offspring looks super frosty. I want to see another one


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Nov 22, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> none, but please do the strawberry sunshine. Every pic of that SSDD male's offspring looks super frosty. I want to see another one


Anything for you sweetcheeks, consider it done!


----------



## Asterisk101 (Nov 22, 2018)

OtisCampbell said:


> View attachment 4235273 View attachment 4235272 I just popped a few SSDD. Does anyone recognize this broad leafed pheno (lower pic above)? The upper pic seems to be the more common expression.. I haven’t noticed any sex yet...


Hey Otis. I had one stocky ssdd out of 7 girls. She was clearly different to the rest. Broader leaves and the branchiest with very little stretch. Most notable feature was the size of her calyxes, they were huge. She also stayed green right till the end, unlike her sisters. From memory her flavour was the most pronounced. The flavour/smell and high was very similar to the others though.


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 22, 2018)

LOL. thank you. I will pop a SSDD male soon and spread the love. sorry, It's going to take me a while based on plant counts. the genetics look fire

((OG x (Bubba x Diesel)) x ((Bubba Kush X Blue Moonshine) x (Green Crack x Tres Dawg))


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Nov 22, 2018)

Hello guys,
I want to share some of my experiences with bodhi seeds. The last month i grew some of his work, so i come to share my experiences. Please excuse me if some sentence look weird, English is not my mother tong.

I grew 5 strain of bodhi : Terpenado, Black Raspberry, Black Triangle, and as freebies Goji B cut x SSDD and More Cowbell remix (OGKG).

At first i grew one pack of Black Raspberry and Terpenado. In both case, it's medium productive plants and a little long to flower (9-10 weeks). Very resinous in both case. Black Rasp is very Indica and Terp more sativa in comparison. Over the two pack, only one plant show the typical OG structure, other looks more classical.
About Terpenado, most pheno produce nice plant with acceptable yield, buds were dense (not ultra hard like some big og or cookie, but nicely dense). Smoke and taste on these plant were powder milk with light strawberry accent. Got two special pheno. One very OG with bitter mandarin / orange flagrance, small but rock hard bud. Not bad but i didn't kept her.
Another pheno was low yielder, medium vigor and poor branching with light stem. Not a commercial weed for sure. But the smell is incredible, very refined taste of strawberry / lavender / fuel. This thing stink so hard this incredible smell, and she produce a lot of resin, making her great for extraction. I grew her outdoor this year, and if my cloth or skin touched a bud, it stinks this beautiful taste for hour. Flower are also full of sugar, making the smoke smooth. Her con is that this taste strangely don't follow in the smoke. You open the jar and this taste is all around in the room, but when you smoke it you don't find it much in the fume. Strange but true. Not a bad smoke however, she is so full of sugar it stays very smooth. Also a word about the high : if i must give a note, it would be 10/10. I grew a lot of different plant over the years, from true crazy tropical sativa to pure indica, and some in between. This pheno of Terpenado have the perfect high in it's category. It's extremely relaxing, calming dreamy without being couch-lock, you smoke her and you just feel very relaxed and great, without any downside.

Black Raspberry now. I didn't kept a plant the first run, only got 4 plant. So i ordered two more pack to make a proper selection and finished with 11 females, i just finished the second run and put them in jar two days ago, so i didn't smoke them yet. I can tell you that there is jewels to find in this line. These plant are more Indica than the Terpenado, and the high is clearly more indica couch-lock with great potency. I got some different pheno over these two run, one was more OG with beautiful bud and some kind of gingerbread taste, one was more pine-sol and salty. But the ones that probably are the most frequent in the line, and probably the more interesting, smell like pure essence of lavender and absinth. Very ethyl odor, and i will probably keep the best of them. Also got two pheno that have a weird taste that remind me the coconut.

For the Goji b cut x SSDD, i started with half of the pack, started 6 seeds and got 4 females. I gave them to two friends that grow them well, pure organics and with air dome in 25 liters. But at the end i was disappointed by these plants. The 4 pheno grew like bodhi describe the ssdd "grew like og covered in crystal". It was indeed the most trichomized line i ever grew in my life. The plant was covered with trichomes, even the big leaf. However two phenotypes produces very small buds but with nice looking calyx, looks like peyote purple or other bubha. The two others have more regular buds, but overall the yield of the 4 plants was close to nothing... Buds had mostly 0 density, and the structure didn't make them produce lot of buds, so final yield for big plant in 25 litters was very disappointing. Again trichome production was incredible, when we cut the plant and move them to the table for manicure, it was like snowing. The table when we manicure was white of trichomes at the end. Last thing, the high was very very powerful. Taste of the final product was also so weird. She smell like hot butter in early flower, and get some more fruity accent later in flower. But the final taste with bud in the jar was disappointing. Two pheno were so rough, they smelled like smoked herring. One hadn't much smell. One was a little sweeter but not so much. When smoked they had this specific taste of pure trichome / skuff, the one you get below the sieve of your grinder. I guess this SSDD is great for it's amazing trichome production and incredible high, but production, density of the bud and taste are really not to my taste.

Black Triangle and OGKB x 88G13HP now. In both case it was very OG structure in all plants. Long internode with very small but dense and resinous buds. Overall the yield is low, even lower than the second run of Black Raspberry i grew side by side (and BR isn't know for her yield). As i harvest them recently (cut at 9 week, so 1 week before the BR), i have the time to try some pheno. I got only 4 black triangle to flower, and in the jar they taste rough, earthy, remind me the smell of asparagus. When you grind a bud, the real taste come, and it's powerfull. Hard to describe, like straight eucaluptus or menthol, but with this bitter floral flagrance. Also the smoke is surprisingly smooth, taste is hashy with this this particular taste. High is indeed pretty strong and indica type.
For the OGKB x 88G13HP, i admit it was surprise. One of my favorite plant i keep in my mother plant garden is a cross made by Spanish breeders call "brothers inc." : the "dark dance" (yah shitty name  ). Genetically it's (Lemon Larry x Lemon thai x Deep Chunk) x Dancehall. When i made a selection of it there was a lot of excellent pheno with a lot of different smell, fruity salad, banana, malabar... but the pheno i was hunting was smelling like leather and lemon. On smoke it has this (very...) acid taste that invade all your mouth, like bitter berry taste or a bitter marmalade. Also like wild raspberry seed or currant (i call my keeper the "currant cut"). Got two Dark Dance pheno that smell this, one more citrus like pink pineapple, one more dark berries that i kept. And the funny part is these OGKB x 88G13HP taste exactly like my Dark Dance. Maybe a little more "hashy" and pineapple, like the first pheno of Dark Dance i didn't kept, however taste is 90 % the same with my keeper. I also made some hash, "fresh frozen" technics, so i freeze directly the manucure material, and when i open the frozen bag it smells pineapple a lot. 

That's all for now  I still have two pack of bodhi to try. I grew two strain of both G13HP and Wookie, so i wanted to try the snow lotus. I also wanted to try more of bodhi personal breeding, not his male x some elite cut, so i take Superstitious and Snow leopard v2 (freebie). Currently i am trying other breeder stuff (Slap wagon from exotic, blueberry iced cream from redeye, and Skittleberry from alphakronik), but i will start these bodhi seeds when i finished.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 22, 2018)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> Hello guys,
> I want to share some of my experiences with bodhi seeds. The last month i grew some of his work, so i come to share my experiences. Please excuse me if some sentence look weird, English is not my mother tong.
> 
> I grew 5 strain of bodhi : Terpenado, Black Raspberry, Black Triangle, and as freebies Goji B cut x SSDD and More Cowbell remix (OGKG).
> ...


Nice grow/smoke report
Do you recall how long you let the black raz go for? I'm just a little over 8 weeks,with what appears to be a little more to go


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Nov 22, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Nice grow/smoke report
> Do you recall how long you let the black raz go for? I'm just a little over 8 weeks,with what appears to be a little more to go


I let them 10 week because like you they seems not ready at all, but i think it's too much. Br is a true 9 week, you can go 9 week and two or three days but don't go for more. Some pheno will never appear ready. For exemple i got a pheno that i like a lot, smell insane, but even at ten weeks it appear not ready at all. The last few days before harvest (i think 2 days before ten weeks), the pistil were full white go yellowish and taste change a lot. It's not catastrophic but she lost a lot of her stink.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 22, 2018)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> I let them 10 week because like you they seems not ready at all, but i think it's too much. Br is a true 9 week, you can go 9 week and two or three days but don't go for more. Some pheno will never appear ready. For exemple i got a pheno that i like a lot, smell insane, but even at ten weeks it appear not ready at all. The last few days before harvest (i think 2 days before ten weeks), the pistil were full white go yellowish and taste change a lot. It's not catastrophic but she lost a lot of her stink.


Thank you.yeah,I've done the same with letting things go too long and losing taste/smell/terps with a goji.this upcoming Monday will be 9weeks then I have to leave Thursday for a few days.i think I'll take it to Wednesday which will give it a couple more days past 9weeks.i do have some pistils dying back,but also have quite a few white hairs.trichs are getting close.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Nov 22, 2018)

Super Silver Yo Mama taken at 63 days under Sol Strip LEDS.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 22, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Super Silver Yo Mama taken at 63 days under Sol Strip LEDS.


Nice color scheme.


----------



## Longcloud (Nov 22, 2018)

Anyone ran the 88g13 crosses outdoors? Dream lotus seems promising


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 22, 2018)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Has anyone grown any of the following strains, and if so would you recommend them?
> 
> Strawberry lotus
> Terpenado
> ...


I grew Cherry Sunshine. First round was much better than the second. I had some pretty serious fox tailing due to heat and a faulty timer.

Pics from the first round at the very end of July 2017


And the 2nd round from Oct 2018


Both runs produced plants with very strong cherry terps. One in particular smelled of overripe bing cherries and Sprite.
I found they offer good pain relief so I kept 2 females from the second run and they're bout half way through bloom looking much better.

I don't have any experience with the others but I've got Straw Lotus, Terpendado, and Strawberry Sun in the fridge. Just waiting to find an opening to germ some.

Hope this helps some.

Happy T-Day everyone


----------



## Schmarmpit (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Danksgiving all. Here are my 2 SSDD ladies ready to chop any time soon. I've been smoking early cuts and have been blown away by the quality of the smoke. Such a nice relaxing high without being too tired. The smell is a very subtly chem with earthy scents on both. Its weird, like you almost can't smell the dried bud but then you leave some sitting in a baggie and 10 minutes later there is a reeking ganja smell building in the room. Grinding up the bud definitely releases the chem smell. No butter or blueberry muffins here. But I am very happy with the product. Extremely dense buds, a great yielding plant.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 22, 2018)

Longcloud said:


> Anyone ran the 88g13 crosses outdoors? Dream lotus seems promising


There’s a video with Kevin Jodrey where he’s super complimentary of Hollyweed, particularly it’s ability to withstand some severe NorCal weather. There’s a guy on icmag with a few 88g13hp crosses grown outdoors that look great. I think if you search “hashplant” you should find it.


----------



## elkamino (Nov 22, 2018)

Lore on Matanuska Thunderfuck/Alaska Thunderfuck runs strong up here, with the prevailing thought being the Real Deal is long gone. Others think otherwise lol. I’m wondering if anyone knows anything about Bodhis sourcing on the ATF side of the Thunder Wookie?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 22, 2018)

The only SSDD cross I grew was the HAOG cross, and that is gassy dank earth fuel. However my J1Hp reeks like nothing other than blueberry pie. Tastes like it too. Did anybody else find this blueberry smelling J1hp? 

Edit: effects of this plant are: “uhhh...what did you say? I was listening to the walls, maaaan” real deep space forget where your at weed.


----------



## Highsince76 (Nov 22, 2018)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> Hello guys,
> I want to share some of my experiences with bodhi seeds. The last month i grew some of his work, so i come to share my experiences. Please excuse me if some sentence look weird, English is not my mother tong.
> 
> I grew 5 strain of bodhi : Terpenado, Black Raspberry, Black Triangle, and as freebies Goji B cut x SSDD and More Cowbell remix (OGKG).
> ...


Nice report. I'm sure it took some time and effort, since English is not your fluent language. I appreciate that, and sure others do also.

The Terpenado sounds really interesting to me. Don't see a lot on it and sounds like something I'd be interested in for sure.
"It's extremely relaxing, calming dreamy without being couch-lock, you smoke her and you just feel very relaxed and great, without any downside."

Damn...Who doesn't need a little of this in there life. lol



Just put the water to eight Prayer Tower (indica) beans this morning. Been in the bean bank long enough. Will be first time for this strain. I've wanted to try something with the Appalachia in it for some time now. 
After checking some of my notes I have copied and pasted on it way back in this thread, I'm pretty excited.

(Easy to grow, done in 9/10 weeks, very good yield, very good taste, one was à mix of lemon and peanut, thé oher was staight exotic fruits.)

(lemon fuel. its very chunky, solid, and greasy not sticky, just drips resin.)

(I'm a few weeks out, but I'd say 1.5-2x yield of SSDD and really nice berry/lemon/hash aroma. Nice colas in SCROG and looks like pretty easy trimmer with trichs on both sides of the sugar leaves and good frosting on smaller fans, too. Not super loud, but I really dig the terp profile and I think it will make great hash.)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 22, 2018)

Longcloud said:


> Anyone ran the 88g13 crosses outdoors? Dream lotus seems promising


I ran lazy lightning (Loompa headband x88g13 hashplant).... it did really well for being in a bad spot... dense buds no bud rot very heavy buzz


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 23, 2018)

Picked up Time Bandit and Strawberry Sunshine..Tigermelon2 xSSDD and Lucky Wookie8 for my freebies.
4 packs for $137.hells yes.


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 23, 2018)

Just gave a pack of Blueberry Mountain (Blueberry Indica x Appalachia) the dunk. Planing on making some F2's with this line to learn some breeding techniques. Wish me luck my Bodhi Brethren.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Nov 23, 2018)

You americans don't know how lucky you are when it cones to seed choices and prices, I always wanted to take advantage of the GLG offers but sending cash in envelope and hoping they get here undamaged is just too sketchy man


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 23, 2018)

just smoked some of my dragonsbloodXomg testers. Very grapefruity and a smiley psychadelic head stone.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 23, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> You americans don't know how lucky you are when it cones to seed choices and prices, I always wanted to take advantage of the GLG offers but sending cash in envelope and hoping they get here undamaged is just too sketchy man


Feel for you man.However there was a time where it was illegal (and still is ) to have seeds shipped.i would sweat it out years ago sending money orders to a seed company in Canada(never really worried about damaged beans)
GLG's packaging is pretty tight.never know til you try


----------



## Jay7t5 (Nov 23, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Feel for you man.However there was a time where it was illegal (and still is ) to have seeds shipped.i would sweat it out years ago sending money orders to a seed company in Canada(never really worried about damaged beans)
> GLG's packaging is pretty tight.never know til you try


I would have tried it most probably,but I bought a 5 or 6 pack of cheese quake direct from sub and every single seed was cryshed by the time it got to me bro, it's not his fault so I learned a great lesson and doubt I'll order anything from America unless I knew they were in vails, but seed banks don't like to do that for some reason


----------



## Jay7t5 (Nov 23, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> just smoked some of my dragonsbloodXomg testers. Very grapefruity and a smiley psychadelic head stone.


The cherry queen I'm thinking of getting has the omg in it,hmm decisions decisions ha


----------



## lukio (Nov 23, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I would have tried it most probably,but I bought a 5 or 6 pack of cheese quake direct from sub and every single seed was cryshed by the time it got to me bro, it's not his fault so I learned a great lesson and doubt I'll order anything from America unless I knew they were in vails, but seed banks don't like to do that for some reason


im in the uk and sent em 150 dollars tracked. no problem with the seeds. came with a free t shirt, free seeds and stickers. will definitely do it again. GLG for the win


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 23, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I would have tried it most probably,but I bought a 5 or 6 pack of cheese quake direct from sub and every single seed was cryshed by the time it got to me bro, it's not his fault so I learned a great lesson and doubt I'll order anything from America unless I knew they were in vails, but seed banks don't like to do that for some reason


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 23, 2018)

Lucky Charms male with the pollen release. Have 2-3 different LC girls making f2’s and some crosses in da works.


----------



## N.R.G. (Nov 23, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> You americans don't know how lucky you are when it cones to seed choices and prices, I always wanted to take advantage of the GLG offers but sending cash in envelope and hoping they get here undamaged is just too sketchy man


Oh how the tides have turned my friend. Not long ago it was we Americans who had to send our money off across the pond and hope we got something back through customs. It was like that for decades. You're right though, life is good here these days.


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 23, 2018)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> Hello guys,
> I want to share some of my experiences with bodhi seeds. The last month i grew some of his work, so i come to share my experiences. Please excuse me if some sentence look weird, English is not my mother tong.
> 
> I grew 5 strain of bodhi : Terpenado, Black Raspberry, Black Triangle, and as freebies Goji B cut x SSDD and More Cowbell remix (OGKG).
> ...


Awesome review. I actually just picked up some terpenado, black raz, and snow leopard v2. Very excited to run these.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Nov 23, 2018)

lukio said:


> im in the uk and sent em 150 dollars tracked. no problem with the seeds. came with a free t shirt, free seeds and stickers. will definitely do it again. GLG for the win


Cheers bro that gives me a little confidence knirikn they're packed well,did you request the packaging ir just comes like that?


----------



## Jay7t5 (Nov 23, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Space Monkey.. quickly becoming a favorite
> 
> View attachment 4228972
> View attachment 4228973
> ...


Absolute pleasure to look at bro, Nice stuff,is she a 10 weeker?


----------



## freewanderer04 (Nov 23, 2018)

Weird question I've been thinking about today.. If you were to F2 a strain, then cross it to the original F1 seeds, would that be considered a backcross or an F3? Or something different? Thinking about doing this with Space Cake since I have 6 seeds left. Currently running 3. Hoping to get at least 1 boy and 1 girl.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 23, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Weird question I've been thinking about today.. If you were to F2 a strain, then cross it to the original F1 seeds, would that be considered a backcross or an F3? Or something different? Thinking about doing this with Space Cake since I have 6 seeds left. Currently running 3. Hoping to get at least 1 boy and 1 girl.


Been some debate as to whether it’s an IX or BX. I suppose I’d call it a bx cause bx is crossing back to one of the parents which one of the f1 parents are. If it’s a random f1 not used to make f2 I’d say it’s more of an IX. There are many more intelligent than I on the subject that could chime in.


----------



## lukio (Nov 24, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Cheers bro that gives me a little confidence knirikn they're packed well,did you request the packaging ir just comes like that?


just came that like, dude. the seeds were so well hidden i thought theyd forgotten to send them haha!


----------



## N.R.G. (Nov 24, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Weird question I've been thinking about today.. If you were to F2 a strain, then cross it to the original F1 seeds, would that be considered a backcross or an F3? Or something different? Thinking about doing this with Space Cake since I have 6 seeds left. Currently running 3. Hoping to get at least 1 boy and 1 girl.


If you cross a plants progeny your make F2’s, F3’s, F4’s and so on depending on the generation you’re on. When you cross any of those progeny back to the mother/father you are back crossing or creating a BX. So in your example you would have a F2 BX.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 24, 2018)

So you cross an f2 to a sibling seed of the mother? What is that? I think some sort of back cross would be implied but not really a direct back cross but all in the family.


----------



## Craigson (Nov 24, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> If you cross a plants progeny your make F2’s, F3’s, F4’s and so on depending on the generation you’re on. When you cross any of those progeny back to the mother/father you are back crossing or creating a BX. So in your example you would have a F2 BX.


A x B = C(F1)
C x A = bx

A x A = AA(f2)
A x AA= bx?

Ive often pondered the original question here too. See the difference in what a usual ‘bx’ that you see is?

Maybe it is still just a bxbut itsdef two diff situations here


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 24, 2018)

Craigson said:


> A x B = C(F1)
> C x A = bx
> 
> A x A = AA(f2)
> ...


Would that not just be halfway back to cubing? Progeny back to each parent, then each of those back to themselves, or is it back to the pure progeny?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 24, 2018)

I apologize for asking again. I know I did before but I can't for the life of me find the info again. How long roughly is the flowering time on the Lemon Lotus?
Cheers


----------



## freewanderer04 (Nov 24, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Would that not just be halfway back to cubing? Progeny back to each parent, then each of those back to themselves, or is it back to the pure progeny?


In my case it'd be back to the original F1 cross. So F2 x F1.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 24, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I apologize for asking again. I know I did before but I can't for the life of me find the info again. How long roughly is the flowering time on the Lemon Lotus?
> Cheers


exactly 1 lb.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 24, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> exactly 1 lb.


LOL you SOB 

Cheers


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 24, 2018)

Always use James bean here but I will say that I have heard soooooo much great things about glg that I can support them and recommend them. A few buddy's have made multiple orders with no issue. If they offered cc I would have myself. They are def legit when searching for bodhi deals. Plus free shit! Win win, Them and jbc seem to be the shit in these parts. Happy growing!


----------



## mathed (Nov 25, 2018)

Just chiming in regarding the latest promo on GLG. Placed a nice order for A.S.S. and Cherry Sunshine (Fat Cherry x SSDD) with BOGO freebies of Terpenado (Strawberry Milk x Wookie 15) and Silver Lotus (SSH x Snow Lotus)

From my last Bodhi order I have Space Monkey, SSDD, Granola Funk, GG4 x Triple Headed Dragon (freebie), More Cowbell (female clone), and Wolf Pack going in my little veg box right now.

In the flower tent, I've got a female More Cowbell and a female clone from that plant and a few males that need to get tossed (SSDD, Space Monkey, Elfinstone). This is my first go at Bodhi strains and I do have to say that there seems to be a HIGH ratio of males/females for some reason. I can't ever recall seeing this many but I traditionally keep the veg box at 20 hrs of light which has never been an issue before but as a result of this high rate of male/female, I've switched it back to 14/10 and made sure that I'm using cool, 6500K T2 twisty bulbs in an attempt to have a higher female turnout. Also, they seem very hard to clone in general for some reason. Never had such a hard time getting cuttings to take root. The More Cowbell worked pretty well but 5 other clones failed to take root when I've typically had about a 95% success rate.


----------



## GreenTools (Nov 25, 2018)

Malawi x artifact 1 x 88 g13/hp..... be wary of running these indoors. Had 3 females ( one freaked out in week 7 and dropped bananas ) , other 2 had no issues...
Week 3 of the clone run, the other 2 dropped bananas and I had to cull them... structure was nice amongst all 3, but with the stress issues I would only designate the rest for outdoor purposes. Have only vaped 1 of the 3 so far, and that one has a nice balanced hybrid high....will update later...


----------



## elkamino (Nov 25, 2018)

Space Monkey lower, Dunno the age


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 25, 2018)

Strawberry Sunshine 

The Fuzz 

Wifi x ssdd


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 25, 2018)

Dragonsblood x Wookie 
First two 
Lastly is The Fuzz #2


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 25, 2018)

56 days


----------



## numberfour (Nov 26, 2018)

More Cowbell phenos 1212 from seed. 

#2
 
#1


----------



## hillbill (Nov 26, 2018)

Monday Morning Monkey in the Genie! Full on heavy Skunk undertones and a fist like a Gorilla!


----------



## Craigson (Nov 26, 2018)

mathed said:


> Just chiming in regarding the latest promo on GLG. Placed a nice order for A.S.S. and Cherry Sunshine (Fat Cherry x SSDD) with BOGO freebies of Terpenado (Strawberry Milk x Wookie 15) and Silver Lotus (SSH x Snow Lotus)
> 
> From my last Bodhi order I have Space Monkey, SSDD, Granola Funk, GG4 x Triple Headed Dragon (freebie), More Cowbell (female clone), and Wolf Pack going in my little veg box right now.
> 
> In the flower tent, I've got a female More Cowbell and a female clone from that plant and a few males that need to get tossed (SSDD, Space Monkey, Elfinstone). This is my first go at Bodhi strains and I do have to say that there seems to be a HIGH ratio of males/females for some reason. I can't ever recall seeing this many but I traditionally keep the veg box at 20 hrs of light which has never been an issue before but as a result of this high rate of male/female, I've switched it back to 14/10 and made sure that I'm using cool, 6500K T2 twisty bulbs in an attempt to have a higher female turnout. Also, they seem very hard to clone in general for some reason. Never had such a hard time getting cuttings to take root. The More Cowbell worked pretty well but 5 other clones failed to take root when I've typically had about a 95% success rate.


So far im right around50% females with bodhi seeds.
For what its worth i run LEDand cmh in veg.


----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Nov 26, 2018)

Last pictures of Lions Milk.Harvested,smoking now,sweet lime/grape buttery oily taste,dense blueish smoke bellowing out of my joint. Fast hitting great face numbing potency.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 26, 2018)

TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite said:


> Last pictures of Lions Milk.Harvested,smoking now,sweet lime/grape buttery oily taste,dense blueish smoke bellowing out of my joint. Fast hitting great face numbing potency.
> 
> View attachment 4239169 View attachment 4239170 View attachment 4239171 View attachment 4239173 View attachment 4239174 View attachment 4239175


Hey TWDMW, 

I don't want to make an ill-received suggestion but those Lion's Milk look awfully young for harvest. Most of the pistils are white and it doesn't look like it's even started stacking. Are you sure it was done? I'm an inexperienced member compared to many here so take it with a grain of salt.

What told you those were finished? How long were they in flower?


----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Nov 26, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> Hey TWDMW,
> 
> I don't want to make an ill-received suggestion but those Lion's Milk look awfully young for harvest. Most of the pistils are white and it doesn't look like it's even started stacking. Are you sure it was done? I'm an inexperienced member compared to many here so take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> What told you those were finished? How long were they in flower?


Your suggestion is well observed and a common newbie misconception.
Some plants do not go through the browning up of pistils routine they continue to grow new pistils forever. Almost 10 weeks from seed 12/12. The calyx and buds were rock solid but not the best shape some foxtails. I took samples at 8 and 9 weeks I decided they were ready.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Nov 26, 2018)

I agree, I would have given this more time, couple weeks at least. The pictures are so damn clear I can see every trich head (what camera setup you using?). There's not a single amber to be found in the lot. Also looks like a little heavy on the nitrogen which can also cause fox-tailing. I start counting when the plant actually starts flowering. 10 weeks from seed 12/12 sounds more like week 6 of actual flowering. But who gives a shit, it looks amazing and sounds like you have some primo smoke!


----------



## budLIFE60 (Nov 26, 2018)

Was able to snap a couple shots of the lucky charms f2 while the lights were off today. Only about a week into flower so far. All in coco 3 gallon pots. 

Pheno 1
 
Pheno 2
 
Pheno 3
 
Pheno 4
 


Group shot
 

Super excited about these


----------



## budLIFE60 (Nov 26, 2018)

Cloned well too


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 26, 2018)

#2 Dla5 getting trimmed up. This cross has some pretty distinct phenos. Fatter leaf towards the 88g13hp male and then these huge sativa like leaf that must be like the mother. #2 caught that "gamy" smell bodhi talked about in his podcast. This one must be a pretty close knockoff of the mamma. Some of the dankest stuff I've ever smelled...extremely load. This female could have been twins with the dla5 male used for making f2's and the mom is pretty much a hp pheno. Such a nice line. This plant got rained on pretty good and had zero mold or pm. The buds stack up with a little spacing between them however still dense.


----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Nov 26, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> I agree, I would have given this more time, couple weeks at least. The pictures are so damn clear I can see every trich head (what camera setup you using?). There's not a single amber to be found in the lot. Also looks like a little heavy on the nitrogen which can also cause fox-tailing. I start counting when the plant actually starts flowering. 10 weeks from seed 12/12 sounds more like week 6 of actual flowering. But who gives a shit, it looks amazing and sounds like you have some primo smoke!


I agree with you to an extent on flowering time.Would’ve been Interesting to see her go 12 weeks. I need phenotypes that are ready in 9 to 10. The bud structure is not my preference so she is not a keeper. Colas will keep growing while the rest is fully mature. Harvest 20th November around 30% of the glands were brown. could’ve been 50% in 2 weeks Would’ve pushed flowering time to nearly 12 weeks which is too long for my needs.
She grew 9 weeks 12/12 + 2.5weeks veg from seed so a total of 12 weeks growing time. DWC on 1.1 disagree with you on excess nitrogen. She remained healthy throughout the grow. No foxtails from the other plants in the same setup
in this instance the fox tailing is a genetic factor. She is a really good smoke great potency hits fast but doesn’t have the yield or bud structure I’m looking for.

Finished nugs after 9 weeks 12/12


----------



## growslut (Nov 26, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> #2 Dla5 getting trimmed up. This cross has some pretty distinct phenos. Fatter leaf towards the 88g13hp male and then these huge sativa like leaf that must be like the mother. #2 caught that "gamy" smell bodhi talked about in his podcast. This one must be a pretty close knockoff of the mamma. Some of the dankest stuff I've ever smelled...extremely load. This female could have been twins with the dla5 male used for making f2's and the mom is pretty much a hp pheno. Such a nice line. This plant got rained on pretty good and had zero mold or pm. The buds stack up with a little spacing between them however still dense.
> View attachment 4239228


Can't wait to run the f2's

Thank you SO much for the bird seed. Seriously the greatest early Christmas ever!! Like I said in PM, Rosin--you are a Rock Star!!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 26, 2018)

For what it is worth in my limited 12/12 from seed experience it actually isn't that much faster in regards to flowering. Any seeds I have run 12/12 from seed have always taking longer to actually start flowering then the "normal" plants they were flowered with. I peg it up to sexual maturity but as with most things I could be wrong. Especially as I have not studied it extensively. 

Cheers


----------



## GreenTools (Nov 26, 2018)

TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite said:


> I agree with you to an extent on flowering time.Would’ve been Interesting to see her go 12 weeks. I need phenotypes that are ready in 9 to 10. The bud structure is not my preference so she is not a keeper. Colas will keep growing while the rest is fully mature. Harvest 20th November around 30% of the glands were brown. could’ve been 50% in 2 weeks Would’ve pushed flowering time to nearly 12 weeks which is too long for my needs.
> She grew 9 weeks 12/12 + 2.5weeks veg from seed so a total of 12 weeks growing time. DWC on 1.1 disagree with you on excess nitrogen. She remained healthy throughout the grow. No foxtails from the other plants in the same setup
> in this instance the fox tailing is a genetic factor. She is a really good smoke great potency hits fast but doesn’t have the yield or bud structure I’m looking for.
> 
> ...


I find that when I do a clone run, the flower times are usually at least a week faster than when I flowered that specimen from seed...bud structure usually changes also...


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 26, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> #2 Dla5 getting trimmed up. This cross has some pretty distinct phenos. Fatter leaf towards the 88g13hp male and then these huge sativa like leaf that must be like the mother. #2 caught that "gamy" smell bodhi talked about in his podcast. This one must be a pretty close knockoff of the mamma. Some of the dankest stuff I've ever smelled...extremely load. This female could have been twins with the dla5 male used for making f2's and the mom is pretty much a hp pheno. Such a nice line. This plant got rained on pretty good and had zero mold or pm. The buds stack up with a little spacing between them however still dense.
> View attachment 4239228


Damn I so wish smell-o-vision was a thing. Looks great man!


----------



## doniawon (Nov 26, 2018)

Mojo,I'm on it!!. Toronto, unreal!!. 
Lil nervous, let the good times roll.. many thanks, bless u guys. 
Had lucky charm f2 from glippity glop, sent them to kmog I believe. Finally get a shot, lol thank u Toronto..



Will post all updates here.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 26, 2018)

nice snag Don, especially that lucky charms cross. Also, mrs B auctions on IG are helping all the folks got burnt out, I think. She got some Peshwar something, a supernatural something or other, I can't remember the names I tried. Wasn't sure if old or not in circulation anymore or not.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 26, 2018)

Lando mothafuckin calrissian


----------



## COGrown (Nov 26, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Malawi x artifact 1 x 88 g13/hp..... be wary of running these indoors. Had 3 females ( one freaked out in week 7 and dropped bananas ) , other 2 had no issues...
> Week 3 of the clone run, the other 2 dropped bananas and I had to cull them... structure was nice amongst all 3, but with the stress issues I would only designate the rest for outdoor purposes. Have only vaped 1 of the 3 so far, and that one has a nice balanced hybrid high....will update later...


I only had 3 females in my pack. All 3 had moderate to bad intersex problems in flower indoors. I still kept one that I really liked and am running a clone indoors now. It had balls in early flower in the seed run but it's at about 28 days and the clone is doing fine so far. Very unique powerful stench.


----------



## barneyfife (Nov 26, 2018)

Any of you guys have some nice pics of ssdd you can post? I’ve seen some but would like to see more if any body has any


----------



## Paddletail (Nov 26, 2018)

growslut said:


> Can't wait to run the f2's
> 
> Thank you SO much for the bird seed. Seriously the greatest early Christmas ever!! Like I said in PM, Rosin--you are a Rock Star!!



x2. Got my bird seed this afternoon and was blown away. Rosinallday is my new hero.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 26, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Mojo,I'm on it!!. Toronto, unreal!!.
> Lil nervous, let the good times roll.. many thanks, bless u guys.
> Had lucky charm f2 from glippity glop, sent them to kmog I believe. Finally get a shot, lol thank u Toronto..
> 
> ...


x2

Excited for the whole shebang Toronto and mojo


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 26, 2018)

DragonsbloodF4 x OMG testers. Grapefruit soda through and through. Nose, flavor, everything is pungent, fresh grapefruit with a hint of lemon lime soda. Probably my favorite taste ever. Really weird bud structure on a lot, tight yet airy. Thats probably some sativa stuff I'm unfamiliar with. 

 
My other Mango Iraqi plant. Hermed out too, but not nearly as much, I only plucked out a few really immature ones. Fruity and STINKY pungent fecal smell. It is really a foul odor with some fruity undertones. 

full reports to come


----------



## doniawon (Nov 26, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> x2
> 
> Excited for the whole shebang Toronto and mojo


Bro my car was broke n he swooped by!!!. 
Love u guys. Jp I'll b seeing u soon bro!!


----------



## elkamino (Nov 26, 2018)

barneyfife said:


> Any of you guys have some nice pics of ssdd you can post? I’ve seen some but would like to see more if any body has any


 
 

 
SSDD, 8-week butter pheno


----------



## barneyfife (Nov 26, 2018)

Wow very nice. 
I germed 6 out of my pack but only 1 popped bad luck. I still have 5 to try on the bright side. 
How many did you have to ho though to het that pheno & how do you rate it overall?


----------



## barneyfife (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks for the pics man


----------



## barneyfife (Nov 26, 2018)

Looks like she yields good too


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 26, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> J1 H.P at day 26 of flower
> View attachment 4182854



Do you happen to have an update on this gal? She looks so purty!!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 26, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4239441
> View attachment 4239443
> 
> View attachment 4239446
> SSDD, 8-week butter pheno


Every fuckin time bro.. I swear I could identify a plant grown by you! 



Space Monkey.. I fucked up sexing and it "monster cropped".. wouldnt usually be abig deal but I also kept it in a gallon cuz it was first run  Would be lookin forward to a NICE second run but some fuckin fungus gnats been causing hell the past week



TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite said:


> Your suggestion is well observed and a common newbie misconception.
> Some plants do not go through the browning up of pistils routine they continue to grow new pistils forever. Almost 10 weeks from seed 12/12. The calyx and buds were rock solid but not the best shape some foxtails. I took samples at 8 and 9 weeks I decided they were ready.


"common newbie misconception"??? shits nowhere near done.. another month at least.. but all that matters is you're happy with it I suppose.. Id just hate to see a newbie take 10 week from seed bud and talk shit about the strain or breeder because it wasnt finished..


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 26, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Harvested first Jamaican hp x 88g13 at 50 days from flip.View attachment 4110133 View attachment 4110134 View attachment 4110135
> Smells like tropical fruits and overripe mango. Fast finisher, good yield and smell. All around decent plant. My other two look like they got a week or more to go.


Do u happen to have smoke report on this gal? Any intersex issues?


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Nov 27, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> nice snag Don, especially that lucky charms cross. Also, mrs B auctions on IG are helping all the folks got burnt out, I think. She got some Peshwar something, a supernatural something or other, I can't remember the names I tried. Wasn't sure if old or not in circulation anymore or not.


Mrs B's charity auction has Blueberry x A11G, Cali O x A11g, Bubba Kush X Durban, Bubbashine x 88g13hp, Cherry Sunshine, Strawberry Sunshine, Lemon Diesel x SSDD, Boysenberry (Purple Goji OG F3), LA Wookie, and a few more packs of supernatural selections i can't remember the names off the top of my head. Some rare stuff to be had auction ends today the 27th at 9 PST i believe.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 27, 2018)

Warpedpassage said:


> Do you happen to have an update on this gal? She looks so purty!!


I also finished one out if you need any photos or have questions


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 27, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I also finished one out if you need any photos or have questions


Any info would be great!! What kind of effects, sleepy time stuff, or daytime spectrum? Any intersex issues? Im guessig done under 70 days. Decent yield?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 27, 2018)

Warpedpassage said:


> Any info would be great!! What kind of effects, sleepy time stuff, or daytime spectrum? Any intersex issues? Im guessig done under 70 days. Decent yield?


Some of my favorite stuff I have. I never had the blueberry muffin pheno from SSDD but I can’t imagine this is too far off, all I get is blueberry pie for the nose. Greasy, loaded I. Triches, definitely a chillin on the couch or bedtime strain. Makes me kinda spacey and content. No intersex issues, had 2 fems out of 5, took one to flower. Nicely spaced big ol’ golf ball nugs. It could probable be nicer with tighter spacing, but if that’s my only complaint I’ll take it. Seemed to take whatever I fed it, which tends to be a tinge on the heavy side. Yield is pretty good. 4 full mason jars, buds are some of the more dense Bodhi stuff I’ve grown. Probably the same weight if it was 6 mason jars of airier stuff. I never weigh harvests anymore cause I just don’t care.


----------



## elkamino (Nov 27, 2018)

barneyfife said:


> Wow very nice.
> I germed 6 out of my pack but only 1 popped bad luck. I still have 5 to try on the bright side.
> How many did you have to ho though to het that pheno & how do you rate it overall?


 I believe I popped six seeds. Got three females, all were frosty and appealing. Two were very similar in odor, growth and potency. I kept the stinkiest, densest one and ran it 3x. It’s a Good pain reliever, with subtle but very satisfying buttery bakery Terps that morph into a butter/ butterscotch during cure. Well-rounded, all-day smoke. 

She yielded well when LST-Ed into multiple tops but is a bit finicky re watering and wants a well-aerated soil. 

Here’s a couple more, apologies to the RIU Bodhi Thread crew who’ve seen em before but these pix are reposts from an early 2018 run.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Nov 27, 2018)

barneyfife said:


> Any of you guys have some nice pics of ssdd you can post? I’ve seen some but would like to see more if any body has any


I tried my first pack of old SSDD seeds and got two girls. It's my new favorite smoke. Thankfully I made F2 seeds of both girls and will be running them again for sure. Yield was great on mine. The buds were extremely dense and the nugs have dried into crystalline rocks. The plants needed way more food than I expected. Next round I won't hold back.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 27, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> I tried my first pack of old SSDD seeds and got two girls. It's my new favorite smoke. Thankfully I made F2 seeds of both girls and will be running them again for sure. Yield was great on mine. The buds were extremely dense and the nugs have dried into crystalline rocks. The plants needed way more food than I expected. Next round I won't hold back. View attachment 4239633 View attachment 4239634


Fire bro! Well done


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 27, 2018)

Warpedpassage said:


> Do u happen to have smoke report on this gal? Any intersex issues?


Nope no problems, very easy plants to grow. Cured up into some nice smooth smoke. Tasted fruity and hashy and had a nice heady high to it.


----------



## Boosky (Nov 27, 2018)

Goji B-cut=?
Raz sharpie cut maybe?
Asking because JBC has Twin Flame as Raz cut and GLG has it as B-cut
Any info is greatly appreciated


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 27, 2018)

Boosky said:


> Goji B-cut=?
> Raz sharpie cut maybe?
> Asking because JBC has Twin Flame as Raz cut and GLG has it as B-cut
> Any info is greatly appreciated


Goji OG F2 "raspberry sharpie" x Wookie 15 = Black Raspberry


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 27, 2018)

Just ordered* Dragonsblood hash plant* and *Cobra Lips* freebie from Great lake genetics. Looking fwd to crossing some *DHP* with my blood bleeding* Wake of the Dragon* from _Stayfox_ to chase the Blood line.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 27, 2018)

SSH x PU. Tester Report:
Okay, just finished smoking samples from all the plants. I got 3 variations in phenos - all are similar, with only slight differences. (All grew fairly tall and had seriously purple color in the buds.)

Pheno 1: Buds are spikey-er and the smell and taste are light and clean berry. The high on this one was very weak... Almost nonexistent really. There is nothing more to say.

Pheno 2: This one was the tallest of the bunch, with heavy, fat colas from ground to sky. This one also had the best odor and flavor, with extreme sour berry candy, grape soda taste and smell. There was almost no weed smell at all, and if you were to hold it under somebody's nose, without them knowing what it was, they would have no clue it wasn't some sort of grape candy. On the exhale there is an old-school green cough syrup taste that comes out, and really compliments it wonderfully. By far the best smelling/tasting berry/grape weed i've come across.
The high is again subtle, but better than the first pheno. It comes on a little slow, but definitely not a creeper. It is relaxed and clear headed, but with a healthy does does give a visual distortion which is kind of fun. Things that are far away seem close, and visaversa(don't know if i spelled that right). Also the walls seem to warp and bend. Unfortuneately, this is as all with a clear head, and is about as good as it gets.

Pheno 3: This has a much funkier smell than the other two. I think the chem d is more dominate. Smells of acidic, moldy sour dough bread, and the classic weed smell. Still purple in color, but very little berry. The high was more cloudy in the head, and more relaxed in the body. Still though, was not particularly strong, and was not long lasting at all.(none of them lasted very long)Also, this one had a few pink pistils, making me think there might be a higher cbd level.

Overall impression:
This one is hard to judge, because it does have great smell and flavor. If your main concern is that berry taste, this is just about as good as it gets. Would be great worked into desserts, like cheescake or even ice cream. However, the high is just not there. If you are looking for nothing but a great high, this is not going to be it. Funny, the blackberry in its genetic make up is likely what gives it that delicious flavor... But is also likely the weak link in the power department... Hmmm...
Review:
7 seeds planted, all sprouted out. No runts were found.
All were outside in organic soil mix.
Two were killed in a crazy hail storm early on, so i don't know what their genders were... But the remaining five were 4 females and 1 male.
No herm issues whatsoever.
Grows great outdoors, probably just as good if not better indoors.
Yeilds are heavy.
Height is medium-tall.
No mold issues.
On a scale of 1-10:
Taste/smell: 9.5 on both
Appearence: 9
Effect: 6
Would i buy it again? As is, probably not. (Also no keepers for me, because flavor isn't a priority, but if it was then there would be a keeper) ... Other than the flavor, and unless there is high cbd, this is a miss for bodhi.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 27, 2018)

A few pictures-


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 27, 2018)

SFnone said:


> A few pictures-
> View attachment 4239699 View attachment 4239700 View attachment 4239703 View attachment 4239704 View attachment 4239709 View attachment 4239710 View attachment 4239711 View attachment 4239712


Nice to look at.. that last pic looks good enough to eat lol.. looks like a bitch to trim though. Sorry they didnt work out


----------



## Boosky (Nov 27, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Goji OG F2 "raspberry sharpie" x Wookie 15 = Black Raspberry


Thanks much, as my grandpa would put it. You’d think I would remember that since I have a pack of it. Memory is officially gone!


----------



## Rosinallday (Nov 27, 2018)

Before I dab this up here's a picture of some Grandma's hp 90u full melt bubble hash. Didn't even have to press this stuff out turns into oil as soon as it hits the nail it's the first time anything has turned out like this one. The flavor is probably 7/10 diesel hp just okay but the effect is 10/10. Made this from some dried and cured trim along with some popcorn bud which is why it's a little darker.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 27, 2018)

*Update time
*

*Dreadbread x SSDD Flower - day 11 *
*
 

More Cowbell OGKB clones:

 
More Cowbell OGKB Day 42 flower:
  
Mountain Temple finally harvested - taken down between Flower day 82&83
 *


----------



## doniawon (Nov 27, 2018)

@torontoke, any info on the LC cowbell?


----------



## elkamino (Nov 27, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> *Update time
> *
> 
> *Dreadbread x SSDD Flower - day 11 *
> ...


Getting any smells off that Dreadbread SSDD? Got just one? I got a pack and was wondering if perhaps that Mango Biche grandmother might show herself...  anyway keep us updated on that girl please,she and your others look great!


----------



## torontoke (Nov 27, 2018)

doniawon said:


> @torontoke, any info on the LC cowbell?


I’ve only seen a handful of them popped tbh. I had two females and both were very similar.
Had much more cookie structure and I’d recommend vegging and training them to get maximum yield.
Nice frosty dense nugs with a smell and taste of old fashion cinnamon donut.
Medium stretch and ready at 55-60 days.
I didn’t take many pics back then but here’s one from mid flowerHope that helps sir


----------



## SFnone (Nov 27, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Nice to look at.. that last pic looks good enough to eat lol.. looks like a bitch to trim though. Sorry they didnt work out


Thanks, it really is nice tasting... That may have been the intent of bodhi, with the high taking a back seat. As for trim, i never take much effort in it. ... Also, just wanted to say that you were right in reguards to the last time we conversed... somewhere along the line i forgot certain things and became a little colder.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 27, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Getting any smells off that Dreadbread SSDD? Got just one? I got a pack and was wondering if perhaps that Mango Biche grandmother might show herself...  anyway keep us updated on that girl please,she and your others look great!


Actually, I have three females. One is day 11 flower, the other is at day 1 flower (directly in front of the other) and the 3rd is waiting for room 

I didn't expect to go 3 for 3 on females. I popped 4 seeds, 1 failed to thrive and the other 3 are fem. Didn't expect to have this problem so now I'm hoping to hurry the current flowering cohort so I can get these other's moved in.

No distinct smells but I'm not stem rubbing yet. There are two taller, lankier ones and one short, extremely bushy one. The two taller are in flower now. The shorter will move in after the older More Cowbell is harvested.

I'll do my best to accurately document each of them moving forward.


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 27, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Mojo,I'm on it!!. Toronto, unreal!!.
> Lil nervous, let the good times roll.. many thanks, bless u guys.
> Had lucky charm f2 from glippity glop, sent them to kmog I believe. Finally get a shot, lol thank u Toronto..
> 
> ...


Looks like you have a fun few months ahead of you =). Enjoy the ride


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 27, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Some of my favorite stuff I have. I never had the blueberry muffin pheno from SSDD but I can’t imagine this is too far off, all I get is blueberry pie for the nose. Greasy, loaded I. Triches, definitely a chillin on the couch or bedtime strain. Makes me kinda spacey and content. No intersex issues, had 2 fems out of 5, took one to flower. Nicely spaced big ol’ golf ball nugs. It could probable be nicer with tighter spacing, but if that’s my only complaint I’ll take it. Seemed to take whatever I fed it, which tends to be a tinge on the heavy side. Yield is pretty good. 4 full mason jars, buds are some of the more dense Bodhi stuff I’ve grown. Probably the same weight if it was 6 mason jars of airier stuff. I never weigh harvests anymore cause I just don’t care.


Thanks brother, have a freebie pack on the way!


----------



## Houstini (Nov 27, 2018)

Shout out to the kind soul that shared some treasure


----------



## Houstini (Nov 27, 2018)

Full pack of love triangle running, got 3 I popped with the last of my goji. Got 1 male, 2 female love triangle. Rest are seedlings. Out of 5 goji, 4 confirmed female, 1 unknown all in preflower but suspect last one female. And my keeper pinesoul goji from the first run. Worst case scenario i get some dank smoke and some goji x love triangle seeds


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 28, 2018)

Couple of the outdoor plants
Uplift

Space Cake
 
Dream Lotus
 
Starflight Guava
 Strawberry Lotus


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 28, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Couple of the outdoor plants
> Uplift
> View attachment 4240001
> Space Cake
> ...


Super curious as to how the Uplift goes. That’s got HAOG in it, correct?


----------



## jp68 (Nov 28, 2018)

Houstini said:


> Full pack of love triangle running, got 3 I popped with the last of my goji. Got 1 male, 2 female love triangle. Rest are seedlings. Out of 5 goji, 4 confirmed female, 1 unknown all in preflower but suspect last one female. And my keeper pinesoul goji from the first run. Worst case scenario i get some dank smoke and some goji x love triangle seeds


Have a purple stemmed pheno in both goji and LT. seems the LT knocks down the effects of the goji if your puffing on em both . .Anyone else notice this. Bummer cuz may have to dump the goji as a result of it just not working if i been puffing the LT


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 28, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Super curious as to how the Uplift goes. That’s got HAOG in it, correct?


Yeah that's it.


----------



## lukio (Nov 28, 2018)

Space Monkey Day 48


----------



## Craigson (Nov 28, 2018)

Tester ortega x Snow lotus. Pic from last week. Flipped to flower 2 days ago.
7/12 females so far


----------



## H2OBO (Nov 28, 2018)

jp68 said:


> Have a purple stemmed pheno in both goji and LT. seems the LT knocks down the effects of the goji if your puffing on em both . .Anyone else notice this. Bummer cuz may have to dump the goji as a result of it just not working if i been puffing the LT


cool, I'm curious to hear more about this . probably haven't had LT since running LT, goji, and ancient together but I'm not remembering specifics, that was likely 2014 or 15'. Ive been craving another run of love triangle, real nice flavors in there


----------



## curandero2012 (Nov 28, 2018)

G'day All

Lemon Thai


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 28, 2018)

All these beautiful pictures in this thread sure make it hard to post mine , but I know you Bodhi folks will be kind lol
These are the three Lemon Lotus that got transplanted earlier then the other three. They are 14 days from flip.
 
 
 

Am I far fetched thinking the tall one could be a Lemon G leaner? 
Cheers


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 28, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> All these beautiful pictures in this thread sure make it hard to post mine , but I know you Bodhi folks will be kind lol
> These are the three Lemon Lotus that got transplanted earlier then the other three. They are 14 days from flip.
> View attachment 4240188
> View attachment 4240189
> ...


Those plants are healthy AF man. Nice job.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 28, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Those plants are healthy AF man. Nice job.


Thank you for the kind words but they honestly aren't as happy as I would like to see them. They look like too much N to me. My soil mix is light so I know that isn't it. I will be hooking up the RO tomorrow and see if that helps. Super low humidity is the only other thing I can think of and I can't do anything about that because of power limits. 
Again thank you for the kind words but I can absolutely do better. 
On that note there seems to be the three phenos these three show throughout the 6. I have two showing the tall lanky hopefully Lemon G leaning. One showing the short and bushy. And three showing a mix of the two. 
The tall lanky also are showing much more sativa like leaves along with their structure. 
PS I haven't been able to find the spider since I shuffled them all around. Also don't wish for Fungus gnats . I had them show up litterally the day after I said that in this thread hahaha

Cheers


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 28, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Thank you for the kind words but they honestly aren't as happy as I would like to see them. They look like too much N to me. My soil mix is light so I know that isn't it. I will be hooking up the RO tomorrow and see if that helps. Super low humidity is the only other thing I can think of and I can't do anything about that because of power limits.
> Again thank you for the kind words but I can absolutely do better.
> On that note there seems to be the three phenos these three show throughout the 6. I have two showing the tall lanky hopefully Lemon G leaning. One showing the short and bushy. And three showing a mix of the two.
> The tall lanky also are showing much more sativa like leaves along with their structure.
> ...


Humidity is always an issue for me this time of year(too low) small veg cab,t5 lighting and radiant heat in the cement slab my plants sit above.i run 2 humidifiers in my cab and I'll be lucky to reach 40% rh. definitely not ideal but something I've had to try and deal with.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 28, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Thank you for the kind words but they honestly aren't as happy as I would like to see them.
> Cheers


I can't wait for my plants to look that healthy. All of mine begin fading by day 42 flower and the lowers always have some dying/decaying leaves. I agree with Mojo.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 29, 2018)

@OzCocoLoco All your plants look great, again, lol! I'm especially interested in that Starflight Guava. I get a pack in my hand every time I open the vault, then get distracted... so many strains, so little time!


----------



## Mr.Pickles (Nov 29, 2018)

New member here, really happy to find this thread. I am a Bodhi fan, and you all certainly have some very nice plants in here.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 29, 2018)

Mr.Pickles said:


> New member here, really happy to find this thread. I am a Bodhi fan, and you all certainly have some very nice plants in here.


 Welcome to the only thread where the attitude is positive ALL the time. And you hit the nail on the head, there is some beautiful plants in here! We hope to see more of you!

And to everyone e who has posted I the last few pages while i was away..... DAMN those are some nice pics.( to everyone ) to many today to single them out. Seriously nice work all off you! Happy growing!!!


----------



## Mr.Pickles (Nov 29, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Welcome to the only thread where the attitude is positive ALL the time. And you hit the nail on the head, there is some beautiful plants in here! We hope to see more of you!
> 
> And to everyone e who has posted I the last few pages while i was away..... DAMN those are some nice pics.( to everyone ) to many today to single them out. Seriously nice work all off you! Happy growing!!!


Thank you for the warm welcome. I have been looking around here for awhile and decided to create an account so that I may interact . I would like your post, but I can't yet for some reason.


----------



## McKringleberry (Nov 29, 2018)

*NL5 x Purp 2018 Testers review*

*flower time:* 56-61 days

*stretch*: 1.5 x

*issues (stress)*: nope although I had some spider mites enjoy their juices

*plant size:* all four phenos were roughly 2.5' tall from base of stem to canopy

*yield:* 4.8 oz on four plants, vegged for 35 days in 3 gallon smart pots + coco

*aroma*: earthy, kush, fruity/grape, pine and dank

*flavor*: hashy, earthy with some sweetness on the exhale. very pleasent

*effect*: Indica, munchies, stoned, potent stuff

*bag appeal:* on the two purple phenos AAA+, on the other two AAA

*overall impression (be honest):* I loved this strain. I'm a lover of the old NL5 genetics and this reminded me a lot of the good ol' days when NL was around. easy grower, can take full nutes or low EC, it loved the coco, all exhibited beautiful purple and gold leaves while two had purple buds. I'd grow this again in a heartbeat. Dense, heavy nuggets with a slight styrofoam feel to them after a two week cure.

*keeper*? YUP! I'd keep the two purple phenos with absolute certainty. I've grown 30+ bodhi strains in the past 6 years and this would have been one to keep (but I didn't, unfortunately).


----------



## McKringleberry (Nov 29, 2018)

*Congo x Kashmere 2018 Spring testers
flower time:* 58-63 days

*stretch*: 1.5 x

*issues (stress)*: no issues to speak of. I had some spider mites in the room but they didn't take to this strain. The stems were a little thin and floppy for stakes.

*plant size:* all four phenos were roughly 2.5' tall from base of stem to canopy, one was a little taller and lankier than the other 3. All four phenos needed extra support in flower due to weak stems and heavy buds.

*yield:* 3.9 oz on four plants, vegged for 35 days in 3 gallon smart pots + coco

*aroma*: the terp profile on this were weird, but a good weird. Rotted carrots, rotted melon, very sweet on the nose with a pungent odor that i can't describe. very unique.

*flavor*: kush, sweet carrots, citrus and granola. Very strong, caution should be taken (but I'm a bit of a lightweight)

*effect*: Indica, laughter, munchies, deep thought and ultimate relaxation. Good night time smoke.

*bag appeal:* AA, two phenos were a little larfy and one plant really stood out from the rest with big nugs, havy colas and extreme density.

*overall impression (be honest):* Another easy grower, loved the coco and nutes. The stems were a little too floppy for proper stake support but this strain would perform flawlessly in nets. Strong odor from week 3 on. I love the smoothness of the smoke the most. I bet it'd taste real good as a concentrate.

*keeper*? Yes, the denser pheno I'd keep if I were keeping anything. That one had the best terp profile, highest yield, best flavor and AA bag appeal.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Nov 29, 2018)

Very nice! This report is to the point and informative. I believe I'll be trying to get that nl x purp if it gets released. That old school nl type stuff is the deal for me.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 29, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> *Congo x Kashmere 2018 Spring testers
> flower time:* 58-63 days


 great write up. i wonder how different the kashmere dad is then the kashmir dad that bodhi used before in the past ? i did enjoy bingo pajamas that also had congo as a mom, it was special with strange terps like you are describing.


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 29, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> great write up. i wonder how different the kashmere dad is then the kashmir dad that bodhi used before in the past ? i did enjoy bingo pajamas that also had congo as a mom, it was special with strange terps like you are describing.


I think it is the same kashmir dad, just spelled wrong? I could be wrong. Nice grows and reports McK


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 29, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> *NL5 x Purp 2018 Testers review*
> 
> *flower time:* 56-61 days
> 
> ...


nice grow! nice write up! why didn't you keep her?


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 29, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> @OzCocoLoco All your plants look great, again, lol! I'm especially interested in that Starflight Guava. I get a pack in my hand every time I open the vault, then get distracted... so many strains, so little time!


Cheers for the kind words,they are getting there but I'm not 100% happy with them yet but they're going alright. Starflight Guava was one I've never really seen but the cross sounded like a good combo so I'm looking forward to see how it turns out as well.
I'm setting myself a goal of popping a minimum of 100 seeds a year and I'll have cleaned out my fridge in about 20 years lol.


----------



## lukio (Nov 30, 2018)

Black Raz day 36. out of all the new strains in this tent, she's the frostiest so far.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 30, 2018)

Mountain Temple flower shots. These weren't the biggest flowers produced by they were nice sized and on top of the curing jar. Those looking for a heavy yielding strain in a compact footprint, look no further. The only drawback so far is Flower took 83 days and it could've likely gone another 4+.

 

The effect is great for morning/daytime. I tried a lower, small tester nug and it produced 60-75 intense, energy filled minutes followed by a very mellow relaxing drop. If I enjoyed this while at a Mountain Temple, I'd be raking the rock garden, picking vegetables and sweeping the steps before sitting/kneeling for prayers and chants.


----------



## GreenTools (Nov 30, 2018)

Looking for a high CBd strain with very low thc , to make some dog treats....any suggestions?


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 30, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Looking for a high CBd strain with very low thc , to make some dog treats....any suggestions?


Find a cut that is already tested. Bodhi doesn't specialize in CBD strains. He has released a few crosses as freebies but they'll be hard to find and it'll be hit or miss without testing. There is a thread here on RIU on doing your own chromatography if you must.


----------



## growslut (Nov 30, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Looking for a high CBd strain with very low thc , to make some dog treats....any suggestions?


My dogs LOVE our weed cookies. We give them little pieces because the cookies are so strong. Sugar cookies made with trim, stems and abv. The last batch was made with Cannaventure's Half & Half (equal amounts of thc and cbd) and its pretty great. Dogs love getting high just like people do. And all that stuff about weed hurting dogs is nonsense. Yes, you can overdose your dog, and your dog will glare at you and then sleep it off--and then beg for another cookie the next night. Don't know if that answers your question, but I would recommend giving your dog the same edible's you use, at the appropriate dosage. We also give our dogs Lazarus Naturals CBD capsules daily and those seem to really help as well.

I'm curious to know, too, what Bodhi strains are high CBD?


----------



## GreenTools (Nov 30, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Find a cut that is already tested. Bodhi doesn't specialize in CBD strains. He has released a few crosses as freebies but they'll be hard to find and it'll be hit or miss without testing. There is a thread here on RIU on doing your own chromatography if you must.


Thx but cuts aren't available where I am located.....was checking ro see if anyone knew of any seeds other than candida.....I have no problem paying for testing after I crack them ooen....


----------



## GreenTools (Nov 30, 2018)

We have a friend that makes her own pet treats, but she is running out of supply, and her cut of candida is gone...


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm thinkin


growslut said:


> My dogs LOVE our weed cookies. We give them little pieces because the cookies are so strong. Sugar cookies made with trim, stems and abv. The last batch was made with Cannaventure's Half & Half (equal amounts of thc and cbd) and its pretty great. Dogs love getting high just like people do. And all that stuff about weed hurting dogs is nonsense. Yes, you can overdose your dog, and your dog will glare at you and then sleep it off--and then beg for another cookie the next night. Don't know if that answers your question, but I would recommend giving your dog the same edible's you use, at the appropriate dosage. We also give our dogs Lazarus Naturals CBD capsules daily and those seem to really help as well.
> 
> I'm curious to know, too, what Bodhi strains are high CBD?


 I'm thinking he made one called barefoot doctor. Seems like it was a ssdd cross so I'm imagine it'll have thc as well as cbd


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 30, 2018)

Happy to say I flipped some stinky SSDD and Appalachia Super Skunks and plan to post updates here. The following hunt will include some chem kesey, the fuzz, and space monkey. Smells like some very good things are on the horizon!

I've also found a very skunky chem kesey stud. Still needs some testing but so far so good.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> My dogs LOVE our weed cookies. We give them little pieces because the cookies are so strong. Sugar cookies made with trim, stems and abv. The last batch was made with Cannaventure's Half & Half (equal amounts of thc and cbd) and its pretty great. Dogs love getting high just like people do. And all that stuff about weed hurting dogs is nonsense. Yes, you can overdose your dog, and your dog will glare at you and then sleep it off--and then beg for another cookie the next night. Don't know if that answers your question, but I would recommend giving your dog the same edible's you use, at the appropriate dosage. We also give our dogs Lazarus Naturals CBD capsules daily and those seem to really help as well.
> 
> I'm curious to know, too, what Bodhi strains are high CBD?


I am glad your dogs like your cookies. 
As for overdosing dogs I have to disagree with how benign it can be. I always turn my sugar trim and larf into butter and make cookies. Not long after I got my current dog I was making butter and during the straining squishing part a tiny little drop got on the kitchen floor. She licked it up and then proceeded to get very stoned. She is roughly 85lbs. It was just being very lethargic and such until bedtime. I actually had to carry her to bed. 
I was woken up around 3am by her doing the funky chicken in the bed. Not the usual dreaming kicks and noises but a full on seizure. It was as severe a seizure as I have ever seen in a human and I have several friends with mild - severe MS. She did end up being ok obviously, such is the beauty of even oding on weed, But it was not fun and a total fuck up on my part. 
As for cbd oil. My red nose benefited greatly from it from the age of 15 till he died at 17 years of age. It was the difference of him walking or not. 
All I am saying is be careful. Especially seeing as how animals are actually not choosing to get high. Now matter how much it may seem like they are.

CHeers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 30, 2018)

The short and bushy of the first 3 Lemon Lotus transplanted earliest. The same one that had the other weird leaf I shared here. Is also now showing this oddity.
 

Also 4 of the 6 have a very strong lemon smell upon stem rub.

Cheers


----------



## GreenTools (Nov 30, 2018)

Green, thanks for your experience with the Cbd and your dog.... I have two geriatric dogs, and with their individual issues, The med cookies are fantastic for them going about their day... my personal CBD meds is a blood orange x CBD crew critical Mass cut which we had tested a few years ago, and was in the 5% cbd /10% thc range....I would prefer to just give them minimal thc throughout the day...although one of them loves the vape!


----------



## Tstat (Nov 30, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Especially seeing as how animals are actually not choosing to get high. Now matter how much it may seem like they are.


Yea, exactly. I had a ABV mixup a while back. Old golden and a golden youngster ate some. They both passed out and pissed themselves. Wife was really mad at me, and I don’t blame her.
Now old golden is long gone and young golden is old and I’m looking into CBD for the old guy.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 30, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Yea, exactly. I had a AVB mixup a while back. Old golden and youngster ate some. They both passed out and pissed themselves. Wife was really mad at me, and I don’t blame her.
> Now old golden is long gone and young golden is old and I’m looking into CBD for the old guy.


I totally didn't mean that post in a negative way. This was four years ago and I still feel super shitty about it. She was fucked up enough that it freaked me out and I still feel bad about it.
But ya CBD oil for senior dogs just like my senior mom lol Is a miracle. My old dog literally went from barely being able to move to a normal older dog for his last two years. My mom has staved off having her other hip replaced and not being in pain for the first time in many many years. 
My post was just a caution. Dosing is very important.

Cheers


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 30, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I am glad your dogs like your cookies.
> As for overdosing dogs I have to disagree with how benign it can be. I always turn my sugar trim and larf into butter and make cookies. Not long after I got my current dog I was making butter and during the straining squishing part a tiny little drop got on the kitchen floor. She licked it up and then proceeded to get very stoned. She is roughly 85lbs. It was just being very lethargic and such until bedtime. I actually had to carry her to bed.
> I was woken up around 3am by her doing the funky chicken in the bed. Not the usual dreaming kicks and noises but a full on seizure. It was as severe a seizure as I have ever seen in a human and I have several friends with mild - severe MS. She did end up being ok obviously, such is the beauty of even oding on weed, But it was not fun and a total fuck up on my part.
> As for cbd oil. My red nose benefited greatly from it from the age of 15 till he died at 17 years of age. It was the difference of him walking or not.
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1664#post-13638366 <-- for a much lighter, side-hurting viewpoint of dogs and cannabis, please read this post. I was seriously almost crying the first time.


----------



## growslut (Nov 30, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Yea, exactly. I had a ABV mixup a while back. Old golden and a golden youngster ate some. They both passed out and pissed themselves. Wife was really mad at me, and I don’t blame her.
> Now old golden is long gone and young golden is old and I’m looking into CBD for the old guy.


I'm glad you mentioned the dogs pissing themselves. I don't know why, but my dogs will piss themselves when they get overdosed too. (Side story: We actually got a new dog 2 months ago b/c the neighbors dog kept jumping the neighbor's 6 foot fence, running away and coming to our house. Eventually we just asked if we could keep the dog and they said yes. So, the first week we had the dog he kept pissing himself in the middle of the night. I took him to the vet to see if anything is wrong. Vet says he was fine. I realized I was overdosing the poor guy. I cut back and he quit pissing himself. We call it the dog's party story.)

Its funny how my earlier post encouraging folks to get their dogs high only got 3 likes and the post advising against it got 3 times more likes. I know everyone wants to do whats best for their dog, but it's puzzling to me that the folks on the pot forums would be against getting your dogs high? If you like the feeling from getting high, why wouldn't your dog?

And sorry about your dog's bad experience with the oil @GreenHighlander. I agree that CBD can be game changing for your dogs health. I wonder what happened with that time and the drop of oil since marijuana products are supposed to help prevent seizures? If its causing seizures, nobody wants that. I have overdosed myself on too much edibles and feel like shit. I don't piss myself. But I do know the yucky/awful feeling. I'm not trying to do that do my dogs. I want them to feel good, too. Each batch is different and requires figuring out the proper dose. Currently, I eat half a cookie. One dog gets a piece the size of a dime, and the other dog gets twice that. #happyhealthydogsgettinghigh


----------



## SFnone (Nov 30, 2018)

dogs have more cannabinoid receptors than humans, so a little goes a long way with them. the reason people are against getting dogs or any animals high, is because they don't even know what "high" is. imagine all of the sudden you were mentally and physically impaired, and you had no reason why- the normal reaction would be to think there was something seriously wrong. not to mention dogs are naturally high... they just don't need it. the only time I have given dogs weed products is when they are in pain or discomfort- older dogs do get arthritis and various other issues, including a sort of depression, that can qualify for the occasional treat, as long as it is not too potent. for seizures, cbd oil has little to no psychoactive effect, so the healing qualities come through as straight medicine, whereas high thc and its mind warping effects can cause heart irregularity, breathing problems, and panic attacks(also loss of bodily awareness, and bladder control)- especially in animals, who have no clue what is happening or what to expect. cbd will usually be fine for all dogs, except for maybe puppies, and should at most just relax them... but if you are trying to help with pain or other issues, thc can be incorporated... just not too high of a dose, unless it is severe. sorry, not trying to sound judgy or like a know it all or anything... just my 2 cents...


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> I'm glad you mentioned the dogs pissing themselves. I don't know why, but my dogs will piss themselves when they get overdosed too. (Side story: We actually got a new dog 2 months ago b/c the neighbors dog kept jumping the neighbor's 6 foot fence, running away and coming to our house. Eventually we just asked if we could keep the dog and they said yes. So, the first week we had the dog he kept pissing himself in the middle of the night. I took him to the vet to see if anything is wrong. Vet says he was fine. I realized I was overdosing the poor guy. I cut back and he quit pissing himself. We call it the dog's party story.)
> 
> Its funny how my earlier post encouraging folks to get their dogs high only got 3 likes and the post advising against it got 3 times more likes. I know everyone wants to do whats best for their dog, but it's puzzling to me that the folks on the pot forums would be against getting your dogs high? If you like the feeling from getting high, why wouldn't your dog?
> 
> And sorry about your dog's bad experience with the oil @GreenHighlander. I agree that CBD can be game changing for your dogs health. I wonder what happened with that time and the drop of oil since marijuana products are supposed to help prevent seizures? If its causing seizures, nobody wants that. I have overdosed myself on too much edibles and feel like shit. I don't piss myself. But I do know the yucky/awful feeling. I'm not trying to do that do my dogs. I want them to feel good, too. Each batch is different and requires figuring out the proper dose. Currently, I eat half a cookie. One dog gets a piece the size of a dime, and the other dog gets twice that. #happyhealthydogsgettinghigh


I’ve been too high dozens of times. It sucks. I wouldn’t dose my friends without them knowing, so I wouldn’t do the same to my dogs.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 30, 2018)

SFnone said:


> dogs have more cannabinoid receptors than humans, so a little goes a long way with them. the reason people are against getting dogs or any animals high, is because they don't even know what "high" is. imagine all of the sudden you were mentally and physically impaired, and you had no reason why- the normal reaction would be to think there was something seriously wrong. not to mention dogs are naturally high... they just don't need it. the only time I have given dogs weed products is when they are in pain or discomfort- older dogs do get arthritis and various other issues, including a sort of depression, that can qualify for the occasional treat, as long as it is not too potent. for seizures, cbd oil has little to no psychoactive effect, so the healing qualities come through as straight medicine, whereas high thc and its mind warping effects can cause heart irregularity, breathing problems, and panic attacks(also loss of bodily awareness, and bladder control)- especially in animals, who have no clue what is happening or what to expect. cbd will usually be fine for all dogs, except for maybe puppies, and should at most just relax them... but if you are trying to help with pain or other issues, thc can be incorporated... just not too high of a dose, unless it is severe. sorry, not trying to sound judgy or like a know it all or anything... just my 2 cents...


nothing like watching your best friend get ahold of a gram chunk of ice water hash and for a day and a half walking sideways, trying to sleep, looked miserable and I had to hold her up outside so she could piss. I see folks giving the cbd oil and I hear good things but i also see some of the cbd products being tested and some are having small percentages of thc in them. I'd get a good quality cbd oil, but I see stories of folks laughing at their dogs fucked up, it just hurt my heart. I made sure I didn't knock anything off my desk for her to get again. And I realize that was mainly all thc, man I felt sorry for her. Reminded me of babysitting all my friends eating too many mushrooms at one time, I can handle em, but i got friends that every single time, rehashing old negative memories,etc, crying, talk bout a buzz kill. So I could imagine how ole Sadie felt. But I do see many using good cbd oil in small doses and it works for them. But if its got any thc in it, you'll know pretty quick. jme


----------



## growslut (Nov 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve been too high dozens of times. It sucks. I wouldn’t dose my friends without them knowing, so I wouldn’t do the same to my dogs.


Right. It does suck overdosing. Obviously the goal is to not overdose

And when you don't overdose, it feels good, right? So why would you be opposed to helping your dog share that good feeling?

If you're worried about overdosing, start with extra small pieces. jmho


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 1, 2018)

growslut said:


> Right. It does suck overdosing. Obviously the goal is to not overdose
> 
> And when you don't overdose, it feels good, right? So why would you be opposed to helping your dog share that good feeling?
> 
> If you're worried about overdosing, start with extra small pieces. jmho


sorry gal, we just agree to disagree. dogs aren't humans. You can't be sure that the dog is getting a good feeling, he may just have a system getting fucked with. What does your vet say? In Oregon, most vets encounter this deal many many times, and they advise against the thc, not pure cbd, but thc. Just sayin. no offense,. Reminds me of the old days of watching guys hotboxing their dogs or blowing it in their ears to get em high?lol Im sure the dogs like that shit. Why I mentioned its interesting that many cbd oil being tested, even not on the label, have some or even a lil thc in them, not all of course. And the small doses seem to help. So why would logical reasoning be the dog needs more thc to have a good time. Sorry, I think that's stoner logic. I do believe in the cbd oil for dogs, just got to get the right stuff. jmho


----------



## growslut (Dec 1, 2018)

It seems everybody on this thread is on the same page that overdosing your dog is bad. I agree and feel bad for your Sadie and any dogs who have a bad experience. All I'm trying to say that one bad experience shouldn't ruin the good potential, and if dosed right, dogs really enjoy and benefit from getting high.

People who don't smoke choose of CBD with little to no-THC because they don't want to get high, they just want the good medicinal qualities. But the current research suggests that cannabinoids work best and are strongest working in conjunction with other cannabinoids. Our favorite balm from the dispensary's is Val's and their 20/1 CBD balm is $90 with 2000 mg cbd. Then they have another version with the same amount of 2000 mg CBD, but also with 1000 mg of THC, and that one cost $120 for the same size. I only ever bought the CBD version because of price. But the dispensary said the CBD with THC sold the most and patients said it worked best. And that's topical. THC-A might even have better anti-inflammatory qualities than CBD. Don't take my word for it. There is plenty of research out there on the subject.

Anything is better than nothing. CBD only is great. But add some THC and CBG and all the other cannabinoids and its even better. Go ahead. Get your dog high. Your dog will thank you  . As long as you don't overdose and your dogs not looking like this .


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 1, 2018)

patients aren't dogs. And its true for humans that a lil thc with cbd seems to work better. But there are hundreds of reports of CBD only and the relief people get. And no, dogs don't like it, its in your head, lol, but that's ok gal, I got my own conceptions. Acting goofy and sedated doesn't always mean fun for dogs. And I know what the vets told me, not just an opinion. lol but its all good in the hood. Let's hope we can get back on bodhi topics. How bout that DLA5? Good shit eh?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 1, 2018)

It's been a while since I posted in here. I took a break while my state passed laws and I thought that it would be a good idea to get legal. Plus, it gave me time to build soil and get it tested/adjusted several times. So, I am happy with my soil tests and I started doing ferments. Can't be happier now. I started to flower these *Black Raz* about a week ago. I've had the cut for a while(1-2yrs) and it is very easy to work with, it's hardy, and it has a big bud structure. Now that I have my soil straightened out, I can start popping more seeds! I've been waiting to start my Neroli '91, Lavender Aura, and a few others that I can't remember right now.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 1, 2018)

lukio said:


> Black Raz day 36. out of all the new strains in this tent, she's the frostiest so far.


I usually don't keep the pheno with the biggest bud, but I did it with this seed pack! I'm a couple of weeks behind you, but they will start showing around week 5 or so. I've kept this pheno for about 2yrs now because it does check a lot of boxes. I'm looking forward to updates!


----------



## growslut (Dec 1, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> patients aren't dogs. And its true for humans that a lil thc with cbd seems to work better. But there are hundreds of reports of CBD only and the relief people get. And no, dogs don't like it, its in your head, lol, but that's ok gal, I got my own conceptions. Acting goofy and sedated doesn't always mean fun for dogs. And I know what the vets told me, not just an opinion. lol but its all good in the hood. Let's hope we can get back on bodhi topics. How bout that DLA5? Good shit eh?


DLA 5 does look amazing.

And just to mention because you keep bringing it up, yes, I did talk with the dog's vet about giving him weed cookies, overdosing him and even the dog peeing himself. The vet told me to be careful not to overdose the dog, and then went on to say that he has heard/seen so many benefits from people giving marijuana products their dogs. He believes it is a good thing and explicitly told me that I should keep giving the dogs weed cookies, just not too much. The vet does not use marijuana himself and still supports this.

If you don't want to get your dog high, don't do it. But if you do it right, your dog will be grateful, feel good, and be happy.


----------



## Uprangewilly (Dec 1, 2018)

I recently had to have an elderly cat put to sleep. He was 19.5 years old and I had him since he was born. I love that cat like a child and would never do anything to hurt him, but when you see your friend in so much discomfort that they can't even relax or sleep you have to try something. 

I was giving him cannabutter for the last few months of his life and I know he really appreciated it. Probably about the size of a grain of rice in his wet food was plenty. Please don't give your pets any drug just to "f them up". If you feel they need it, please start with a low dose.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 1, 2018)

Uprangewilly said:


> I recently had to have an elderly cat put to sleep. He was 19.5 years old and I had him since he was born. I love that cat like a child and would never do anything to hurt him, but when you see your friend in so much discomfort that they can't even relax or sleep you have to try something.
> 
> I was giving him cannabutter for the last few months of his life and I know he really appreciated it. Probably about the size of a grain of rice in his wet food was plenty. Please don't give your pets any drug just to "f them up". If you feel they need it, please start with a low dose.


Sorry to hear that you lost your cat. I was in a similar situation last year and ended up learning a little bit about felines and terpenes. It seems as though the warnings about essential oils and cats should be applied to the area of cannabis as well. Apparently felines do not possess the liver mechanism, the proper enzymes, to process the most prevalent terpenes found in cannabis. I'm not saying that certain isolated cannabinoids aren't beneficial for suffering kitties. Rather, it is an area of science that needs more exploration which could yield cat-specific cannabis products that contain little or no terpenes.

It seems like it's more of a drawn out exposure to terpenes that can be harmful to them as they bioaccumulate and end up becoming a toxic load down the line.


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 1, 2018)

Chopped my black raz 4-5 days ago.went with a water only soil that I will be moving on from (plant obviously was a little underfed) and may have resulted in smaller buds.or maybe it's just that smaller bud pheno some have noted.either way,loving the smell and look of the buds
Should have used supports

Couple weeks before harvest


Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 1, 2018)

Some of the Lemon Lotus are showing trichs at 17 days from flip and smelling stronger by the day.
 
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 1, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> went with a water only soil that I will be moving on from


No tea, just water?


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 1, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> No tea, just water?


Yes,just water.i have used tea in the past with this soil mix and it was not beneficial.it seemed to burn my plants if that makes sense? Like the tea made ALL my ingredients available at once.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 1, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Yes,just water.i have used tea in the past with this soil mix and it was not beneficial.it seemed to burn my plants if that makes sense? Like the tea made ALL my ingredients available at once.


I have had the same experience regarding teas. I use just water other then a few times with blackstrap.
Cheers


----------



## jp68 (Dec 1, 2018)

Bodean said:


> Deep line alchemy #6 @ 5weeks


Hows the DLA6 doing? these are next up to bat on my end just gotta go thru some wookies and csi Humboldt stuff but in a month or 2 its either these or the Nikah.


----------



## growslut (Dec 1, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Yes,just water.i have used tea in the past with this soil mix and it was not beneficial.it seemed to burn my plants if that makes sense? Like the tea made ALL my ingredients available at once.


I've also had issues with teas. The biggest issue is ph. Home brewed teas can be all over the place. I fixed this issue when I began ph'ing the tea mixture so that it is nearly the same as the tap water they usually get (around 7.00 ph). This solved most problems.

But I still had a few issues. Like you, I think the tea was too strong. When I diluted the tea, there were no further problems and the plants were happy. Hope this helps!


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 1, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Yes,just water.i have used tea in the past with this soil mix and it was not beneficial.it seemed to burn my plants if that makes sense? Like the tea made ALL my ingredients available at once.


Interesting. The rev's flowering tea really perks up my girls in tlo soil as long as run off drainage is adequate. This tea is diluted at a 1:1 ratio with RO. Which tea recipe are you using?


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 1, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> Interesting. The rev's flowering tea really perks up my girls in tlo soil as long as run off drainage is adequate. This tea is diluted at a 1:1 ratio with RO. Which tea recipe are you using?


I base my recipe between microbemans and a member I haven't seen around in awhile. I only brewed up 2.5 gallons and I believe I went around a cup of ewc/humus/kelp( comes in a black bucket specifically for tea) and I always go on the light side with the molasses.i did not dilute,and like GS suggested,my tea may have been way strong.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 1, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> my tea may have been way strong.


I agree. Always dilute. at least 1:1 with good clean, non-chlorinated water.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Some of the Lemon Lotus are showing trichs at 17 days from flip and smelling stronger by the day.
> View attachment 4241700
> View attachment 4241702
> View attachment 4241703
> ...


Early on the trikes is always good! Nice!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2018)

Grow here in small containers recycled organic and I use compost teas and a weak Alfalfa/Kelp tea throughout. Molasses is welcomed always. My containers hold about 7 qts but T 3 gal or better the soil mix is about al they need.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 1, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve been too high dozens of times. It sucks. I wouldn’t dose my friends without them knowing, so I wouldn’t do the same to my dogs.


That is why you tell them...gees, it's not hard people.


----------



## Stone_Free (Dec 1, 2018)

Baqualin said:


> Hey guys new to this thread and Bodhi gear. I picked up Space Monkey, Prayer Tower, Axis and Sky Lotus. I've followed this thread for a while and looking forward to getting to know everybody. New to Bodhi, not new to growing, 48 years under my belt there, but learn something new everyday. For the last 10 / 12 years I've ran mostly Sannie's, Eskobar's USC, Dynasty's, AlphaKronik and Swami's Organic seeds gear, glad to add Bodhi to the runs.


How was Sannie's seeds? I'm guessing they're pretty good if you ran them for so long? Thinking of giving some of them a go. Also, have you tried any of his growing products such as the buffer tablets or bacto?


----------



## N.R.G. (Dec 1, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> nothing like watching your best friend get ahold of a gram chunk of ice water hash and for a day and a half walking sideways, trying to sleep, looked miserable and I had to hold her up outside so she could piss. I see folks giving the cbd oil and I hear good things but i also see some of the cbd products being tested and some are having small percentages of thc in them. I'd get a good quality cbd oil, but I see stories of folks laughing at their dogs fucked up, it just hurt my heart. I made sure I didn't knock anything off my desk for her to get again. And I realize that was mainly all thc, man I felt sorry for her. Reminded me of babysitting all my friends eating too many mushrooms at one time, I can handle em, but i got friends that every single time, rehashing old negative memories,etc, crying, talk bout a buzz kill. So I could imagine how ole Sadie felt. But I do see many using good cbd oil in small doses and it works for them. But if its got any thc in it, you'll know pretty quick. jme


Well dogs have the cannabinoid receptors in them just like we do so it’s very beneficial for them to be dosed with thc oil if they have cancer. You’d want to pay close attention and try to dose them right so they don’t get crazy high of course. My miniature schnauzer had a few tumors on her and I made thc oil with coconut oil and it destroyed those tumors. It turned into big sores and then started disappearing. She got in the habit of licking the oil off as I applied it and she got to high one time and hid in the back of our closet. I felt horrible. So if more pop up I will put one of those collars on her so she can’t lick the area being treated. THC oil without a doubt destroys tumors though and it was easy enough to make. 

The people getting their dogs stoned on purpose don’t deserve to own pets.


----------



## HamNEggs (Dec 1, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Grow here in small containers recycled organic and I use compost teas and a weak Alfalfa/Kelp tea throughout. Molasses is welcomed always. My containers hold about 7 qts but T 3 gal or better the soil mix is about al they need.


I agree with the idea of a weak tea. Also using recycled organics and for me full strength tea can be too much. I don't use tea on a schedule really. Just once or twice during flower. Sometime early on, second time maybe halfway through if it looks like they need it.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 1, 2018)

I have an f’d up back and will be chipping away at this half-assed puck of Sunshine Daydream Kief today.


----------



## Bodean (Dec 1, 2018)

jp68 said:


> Hows the DLA6 doing? these are next up to bat on my end just gotta go thru some wookies and csi Humboldt stuff but in a month or 2 its either these or the Nikah.


Never took any more pics, never really filled out much either. Really small compact nugs. Smells gassy. Slightly floral. I just put another one into bloom.


----------



## lukio (Dec 1, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I usually don't keep the pheno with the biggest bud, but I did it with this seed pack! I'm a couple of weeks behind you, but they will start showing around week 5 or so. I've kept this pheno for about 2yrs now because it does check a lot of boxes. I'm looking forward to updates!


Yo! ah sweet, ive got another BR thats bigger but not as frosty...im hopeful on both ladies, theyre both looking marvellous so far. look forward to seeing yours too man


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 1, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Yes,just water.i have used tea in the past with this soil mix and it was not beneficial.it seemed to burn my plants if that makes sense? Like the tea made ALL my ingredients available at once.


Do you use compost? I was having a hard time with EWC and compost for a while. I came across podcasts talking about Grokashi taking toxicity out of manure compost. So, I tried it out and it seems to be working great. Leaf compost and Grokashi top-dressing.

These were looking pretty bad, you can tell the old growth looks like hell but it grew out of it. I used a fermented plant juice(FPJ), leaf compost, and grokashi. I took these pics a week later. They went from total ass to looking pretty good. These are the same plants from the pic above, just a week prior. My soil tests kept coming back low in micro nutrients, so I finally started using Azomite in my home-made grokashi.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Dec 1, 2018)

It's taken me almost a year, but, slowly but surely, I've caught up to the end of this thread, so now it's time to contribute. 

Y'all have inspired me to buy a good few Bodhi packs. I'm a single-seed grower, no pheno hunting for me. I tend to enjoy just about every plant that I can manage to keep alive to maturity. Variety is the spice of life, but I'm generally a high potency indica smoker for 20+ years here in Northern California, these days mainly Cookies and OG's. 

So, that's where I'm coming from when I say this:

*I've grown out a few Bodhi plants over the past few months, and I have a few thoughts to share.* (Oh yeah, I don't take notes, count days, or much any of that. I pretty much make sure the pH fluctuates between 5.5 - 7.0, and that's it. Give 'em a little bit of this and that when they need it lol.)

Plant #1: Larry Lotus (One seed, one female)
This plant needed a good cure more than most. My go-to cookie plant will knock you out right out the tent, so I sometimes forget to give it a good cure before judging a new strain. This plant grew beautifully; stacked up with two big crystally colas, but it didn't smoke like Larry. Nothing like it. Genuine Larry will give anyone a nice cerebral knock, but this did not have it. No terps, no potency. So, I shelved her.

A month or so later, I saw a Larry plant online, and I started craving Larry, so I broke back into the jar. At this point, it has a knock reminiscent of Larry, as well as some delicious, nasty terps. Larry seems lemony to me, but this was like nasty, rude lemon funk. It kind of reminds me of how DNA's 24K makes Tangie taste so rotten and foul, yet still tangerine-ish. That's what's going on here. 

My verdict is in: I'm going to give her one more run, fill up a jar, and let her go. I don't have the rest of the pack, so that will be it.

Plant #2: Goji OG (One seed, one female)
Oh boy. What they say about Goji is so true. When it comes to growth, she just really can't be stopped. I have run my single cut in one-gallon, two-gallon, and three-gallon bags, and the three-gallon was the way to go. (With most strains, 3 gallon doesn't increase my yield much.) But any way she runs, she just goes and goes and goes. And her smoke... boy, that is one positive, introspective experience. Nice dense and thick smoke, narcotic enough to relax a heavy indica chainsmoker, but a nice happy mood. I put her right up there with Gelato to smoke, but immeasurably better to grow. 

The verdict: I am going to get all the mileage I can out of this one seed, before I explore the rest of my pack. Perhaps, I will soon crack another, in hopes of finding a male to make a huge batch of F2's. (I imagine that I could flower a huge Goji F2 seed plant in the backyard in April and May.... hmmm.... This bad girl would probably make a load of seeds!)

Plant #3: More Cowbell (Original - Three seeds, two males killed for space, third one was female)
This is a nice, solid plant. It makes some really top-notch, large cookie buds. The plant structure is amazing compared to most cookie plants. I would say that this is as potent and fast-acting as any cookie hybrid. I would say it is more potent than Dosidos, but maybe a little less than GMO, and definitely less euphoric than Sherbet or Gelato. In other words, it still KICKS ASS. 

In reality, though, like almost every cookie hybrid out on the market, it's a step down from the original. The Forum Cut has a density and instant effect that is undeniably better than this ONE FEMALE PHENO I grew of More Cowbell. My SCOUT MASTER clone still reigns supreme.

The verdict: Running 2 three gallons under the COB's right now, keeping the clone, and I have another clone that I believe I am going to reverse pretty soon here. While not quite as devastating as the Scout Master, it's structure, combined with still A1 top-shelf effects, make this what I think is the ideal reversed-pollen "father" for some exciting fem seeds. (I always have a bunch of interesting plants in various stages of flower, and I personally like to run about 50% fem seeds, so I thought I'd make some female cowbell hybrids. I think that is a superb idea!)

Plant #4: Raspberry Hashplant (One Seed, One Female, Popped another seed, got a boy!)
(Goji Raspberry Pheno x 88g13hp) Wow. I have to admit, I like this plant even more than my one pheno of Goji. The effects are just about the same as the Goji, very elevated and thoughtful, but it does have a bit more of that THUMP that I gotta have. This plant is also wild and unstoppable when it comes to growth, maybe even moreso than her mama (Goji.) The first run was practically 12-12 from seed, in a 1 gallon bag. When I noticed she was a female, I chopped the top and rooted it, and let her finish flowering. She ended up a beast of a plant, just about filling up a quart jar from a 1 gallon plastic grow bag. 

The real story on RHP is this: Once I filled up that jar, my lady and I smoked NOTHING else until the jar was gone. I have the best of the best strains on hand, pretty much always. This was all we wanted.

I decided to give her one last run, in a 3 gallon smart pot, vegged out real fat, sitting dead-center in the tent. I couldn't justify keeping my Goji plant, this one, *and* trying out Soul Mate and Soul Food, both of which I recently picked up. So, I kept the Goji, since those seeds are no more.

I popped one more RHP, just for kicks, and it was a boy. I have one branch in a cup of water right now. I'm hoping to get a bit of pollen for a few F2's before the big girl finishes up. Timing actually looks perfect.

Not all of my Bodhi has been girls. I have had some occurrence of males:
2 SSDD
Field Trip
Nikah
2 Granola Funk

I have some thoughts on the hashplant father
I really like the 88g13hp hybrids. I think they have enhanced structure over almost any original and wonderful vigor. I also think they really excel at conveying a decent representation of indica plants to those who can't access original or at least selected clones. The hashplant daddy doesn't change too much about the terps or quality of effect. With some strains, like Goji, I imagine that it increases potency, and that is why Raspberry Hashplant, Soul Mate would be excellent choices. RHP gave me all the outstanding quality of a Goji high, with added kick. On the other hand, for other, strong strains, I can't help but think the hashplant drags the potency down just a tad. Given the choice of Girl Scout Cookies or More Cowbell, I would generally choose to smoke the GSC... but I'd take the Cowbell over just about anything without cookies 

That being said, if you live in a place where original or at least selected cookie cuts are not available, go get you some cowbell. Seriously. That's pretty much the real deal, and it is sooo great.
*

As a matter of fact, after all this typing, I think it's time to pack a bowl of MORE COWBELL! 

*
(I forgot to mention Cherry Queen, who people seem to be interested in. I grew one of them. Maybe I'll post about it tomorrow.)
*
*


----------



## McKringleberry (Dec 1, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> nice grow! nice write up! why didn't you keep her?


Thanks! I travel more than I use to; sometimes weeks at a time so keeping strains around is more challenging. Popping new seeds is easier for me to plan my travel around plus Bodhi keeps releasing new strains just about every week lol!


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 1, 2018)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Do you use compost? I was having a hard time with EWC and compost for a while. I came across podcasts talking about Grokashi taking toxicity out of manure compost. So, I tried it out and it seems to be working great. Leaf compost and Grokashi top-dressing.
> 
> These were looking pretty bad, you can tell the old growth looks like hell but it grew out of it. I used a fermented plant juice(FPJ), leaf compost, and grokashi. I took these pics a week later. They went from total ass to looking pretty good. These are the same plants from the pic above, just a week prior. My soil tests kept coming back low in micro nutrients, so I finally started using Azomite in my home-made grokashi.
> View attachment 4241996


Very nice,it looks like you've sorted things out.I've read your posts in the organics threads,I admire all your work and research you put in.
Yeah,the soil I'm using has been stored for two seasons now.i made up coots mix with alfalfa meal added as well.i believe that's part of my problem.my outdoor plants loved it and could take the soil being a bit hot.not so with my indoor.
Nu-be hooked me up with a nice recipe I've got a cut of this goji in.i'm going to veg the cut a little longer.i do believe its lost a bit of its vigor as I've had it for over a year, had not flowered it til july/aug,so there have been cuts of cuts(I suck at keeping moms and I don't have the room)but it was a complete sleeper.i harvested it in September not thinking much,but after toking it's turned out to be my favorite pheno out of the 3(I believe) I've grown indoors.strong and tasty.looking forward to see what it will do with a little more attention and being in a nice soil



Have any of you been to the 4-corners region of Colorado? I was so lucky to have family out here,I got to travel out every other summer for a month as a kid.Mesa Verde and the Cliff Dwellings could be a wonder of the world,imo.if you can make it,do it.
Flew out with a family member this week.Picture is of the Sleeping Ute(clouds are covering part of him)

Sorry for the long post.i'm from sea level and the oil cart I picked up and the elevation has me pretty


----------



## westcoast420 (Dec 1, 2018)

Here’s a quick snap of a lower from a space monkey, frost monster but wish it was more terpy.


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 1, 2018)

my lone pleiadian love nest female. i had a pack, gave away some beans, dropped a few, had some that died, and was left with two strong representations, a male & a female. this girl was put outside late in september, left out in the cold in october, covered by a little snow in november. it was set underneath & pollinated by a 10ft male in the yard to make f2's for a great soul on these forums that gives to all. due to it not finishing & it being too cold to be left outside, i brought it in to the tent. it is beginning to flourish indoors though, but one of my cob light bars went out last week, so its in the back of the tent, 2ft away from the front square cob rig. i know it was a cardinal sin to bring an outdoor plant inside, but i havent seen any bugs from it. if possible can any of you great souls share any info on phenos to look for, or flowering times ?


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 1, 2018)

westcoast420 said:


> Here’s a quick snap of a lower from a space monkey, frost monster but wish it was more terpy.View attachment 4242067
> View attachment 4242066


That looks amazing. Planning on chucking something with some stink?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 1, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> .i believe that's part of my problem.my outdoor plants loved it and could take the soil being a bit hot.


Ground soil has a lot more minerals in it, so that could be what you are missing. Every soil test(potting soil) that I had was coming back low in Mn, Zn, Fe, and B. Farmers call ground soil "mineral soil". Minerals are a big part of high brix gardening too. The ferments are made from brown sugar, also a part of high brix. Just figure out a way to raise your brix levels... Thanks for stopping by my organic thread! By the way, your stuff is looking pretty good and you probably just need a minor adjustment.


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 2, 2018)

Here’s a couple shots of my current run. 40
Days in. Excuse the blurple pics. First two
Shots are of a keeper soulfood in a 10g pot. Third pic is a lucky wookie from seed and the last two are of a keeper cut of space monkey.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 2, 2018)

Day 18 from flip and this is the Lemon Lotus leading the pack IMHO. It was the short bushy one of the first three. It is also the same one showing the odd leaves I shared here. It has slightly doubled its height in stretch.
 
It also has the most trich development so far. Sorry for the spam but after almost a year of seeing endless beautiful flowers, I am just glad to be able to show trichomes in this thread lol
 
 
This is the other Lemon Lotus I had out today. It is the one that seemed in between the christmas tree one and the short bushy one. It looks like it has the structure to yield well. I also am not trimming the bottoms like I usually do because I will be revegging any keepers.
 

Cheers


----------



## lukio (Dec 2, 2018)

Black Raz - day 38 - different pheno to the pic a couple days ago


Silver Mountain - day 38


Cobra Lips - day 38


Space Monkey - day 52


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 2, 2018)

westcoast420 said:


> Here’s a quick snap of a lower from a space monkey, frost monster but wish it was more terpy.View attachment 4242067
> View attachment 4242066


If you don’t find anything super stinky in the monkey I’d say pop the rest of the pack. They are in there trust me. My keeper monkey smells really sweet lavender berry almost a little grapey it’s a very seductive scent in early flower then changes to a fermented chem funk by the time you chop her and cure her. But the lavender and berry notes are more on the back end after cure. Taste and high are awesome too.


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 2, 2018)

Stone_Free said:


> How was Sannie's seeds? I'm guessing they're pretty good if you ran them for so long? Thinking of giving some of them a go. Also, have you tried any of his growing products such as the buffer tablets or bacto?


Only overseas breeder I will use, since 2012 I've had one package not make it and he re shipped no questions ask. I've used the Bacto, good stuff, but I went to the Coots / Gas simplified LOS soil mix and earthworms are my source of Myco / Bacs, they're cheap! Sannie's is more than a seed bank, it's Sannie and a collection of breeders that really work the strains listed for sale. If you have any questions regarding feel free to PM me, don't want to talk to much about other breeder's on a Bodhi thread. I will say that his Silverfields is still my favorite all time smoke and Sugar Punch is the one of the worlds best fem strain, very stable, it and RP's Skywalker Og ( hoping Sky Lotus will take it's place in reg seed) are the only Fem's I will run. Seriously PM me with any questions, I'm familiar with all the breeder's there and ran most everything in shop.
Best,
Baq


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Dec 2, 2018)

I just got home after my trip got extended to a month, a long time to be away. Things did not do well with my neighbor in charge. Dang.

Only 2 More Cowbells left from my photo period experiment. They had a tough time, I did not expect extensive bud worm damage this late in the season, but it is December & I have 2 More Cowbells still going outdoors in Cali. Cool. They are yellowed but smell absolutely amazing, next year I will try experiment again & keep a closer eye on things. Experiments are fun. Next I want to try flowering outdoors aiming for a March harvest.


----------



## Stone_Free (Dec 2, 2018)

Baqualin said:


> Only overseas breeder I will use, since 2012 I've had one package not make it and he re shipped no questions ask. I've used the Bacto, good stuff, but I went to the Coots / Gas simplified LOS soil mix and earthworms are my source of Myco / Bacs, they're cheap! Sannie's is more than a seed bank, it's Sannie and a collection of breeders that really work the strains listed for sale. If you have any questions regarding feel free to PM me, don't want to talk to much about other breeder's on a Bodhi thread. I will say that his Silverfields is still my favorite all time smoke and Sugar Punch is the one of the worlds best fem strain, very stable, it and RP's Skywalker Og ( hoping Sky Lotus will take it's place in reg seed) are the only Fem's I will run. Seriously PM me with any questions, I'm familiar with all the breeder's there and ran most everything in shop.
> Best,
> Baq


Thanks a lot for the info, very interesting. I'll definitely PM you for more info at some point before I order in a week or so. Nice to have some great breeders like Sannie and Bodhi to buy from who really care about the end result more than the money!
Cheers man!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 2, 2018)

*DragonsbloodF4 x OMG Testers*


*Flower time:* Whoo, I was not quite prepared for this, these both went 103 days, and probably could have been okay with a few days longer, although they were ready at 15 weeks. Around week 4, I didn’t think this plant was going to be worth much of anything, because of how it looked, and being used to growing shorter flowering strains. However, I was mistaken, by the time it was finishing up around week 12-14, it really started to show how impressive It would be. I just needed to wait a little longer for a strain with this long of a flowering time.


*Stretch:* The two females I had in flower both doubled in size during flower, possibly double.5. It really wasn’t unreasonable for a plant that grew for this long. I’d imagine grown outdoors it would grow pretty big.


*Issues (stress):* No herming or stress to note with either of the two females I had in flower. They were fed average to heavy feedings of Mega crop and showed no signs of stress, took to it just fine. Transplanted and took between different tents and light intensities just fine. No issues with pests, mold, or major deficiencies.


*Plant size: *Both were big girls, with the largest cola’s I have seen in my tent, good leaf to bud ratio. The plants was always pretty big during flower. While not very mature looking, at week 5 it was as big as everything else that finished at week 9/10. One plant I topped once and once I gave severe LST to, tied it down in almost a circle, because in part of its life it was outgrowing the tent it was in. I think that the topped one did a little better, each of the 4 cola’s grew massive, consistent sized bud, and was easy to maintain with 4 stakes. The non-topped one did just fine, but was a little messier and ugly looking.


*Yield: *Yield was good, I got 6 full quart mason jars from each plant. The buds were very light and fluffy, sativa looking buds. What filled each of those 12 jars is well worth it. Trich covered, resinous, sticky, stinky pale green buds.


*Aroma: *Grapefruit, Grapefruit, and more Grapefruit! Sweet bitter citrus, if I had to find something behind it, it would be grapefruit and lime. A week or so into cure, one plant is retaining pure grapefruit/.lime smell, and one is more of a grapefruit with some skunky notes coming out. It is REALLY pleasant, definitely on my wife and I’s top Aroma/flavor list for sure. Top 3 of all time.


*Flavor:* Just like the Aroma, grapefruits with a bit of candy lime to it. It has a very clear, distinct flavor to it. You could tell somebody with minimal experience to try and find those notes in it, and it would be very easy for them to do so. It lingers in the mouth too which is really nice. Both plants share the same taste, grapefruity and I cannot distinguish much of a difference between the two in the flavor dept.


*Effect:* This is a really wonderful smoke, through and through. Starting from a very flavorful smoke the second it hits your mouth and lungs, you can feel a nice stoneyness in the back of your face and eyes. Nothing overwhelming, but certainly enough to know that you are high. But where it really shined through for me was its ability to put me at ease in public. Normally I do not like talking to people or going out of the house much, but when I went to the hardware store yesterday after a couple small bong hits, I was at ease chatting with the worker about a project I needed some parts for, and didn’t feel any normal fears or anxieties I do when I leave the house. It was also just a general happiness increaser. On par with the flavor, this is a really wonderful smoke for its effects. No couchlock noted, am able to smoke a fair amount and still be active in my daily activities.


*Bag appeal:* This bud looks pretty good, but it is NOT what the flavor of the month buds are looking like, rock hard and void of any foliage. Very loose and airy, light fluffy sativa structure buds. All very big for the most part, but do not weigh a lot. Trichomes ALL over, sugar leaves completely coated and worth keeping on a lot of the nugs. So if you’re looking for the lastest trend in bud, this is not for you, but if you know what you are looking at, it is pretty nice.


*Overall impression:* This one really threw me for a loop. I had no idea what to expect after week 3 in flower. It kept growing and growing, but so did the buds it produced. It wasn’t maturing at all, just…growing. I’m glad I didn’t pass a final judgment so soon. I chopped them at day 103, and they honestly could of probably gone a few more days. I just had to get on with life. I think that if this plant was grown outdoors in a climate that can really go the distance, this plant would be amazing. I really would like to see what some outdoor testers could do with this plant. This is a really good plant, and I am more than happy with the final product. Good all day smoke, bountiful, easy to grow, but the only problem was how long it went, at least for somebody who wasn’t quite expecting it, although that is my fault.


*Keeper?:* Personally, I would run this again if I could. I think that outdoors it would be even better. I saw some major potential in this line.Of the 9 seeds I popped (one got dropped and lost during planting), and I culled 2 that were looking gangly and stunted early on, so out of 7 that made it to flower, 2 were female. However, they were both very similar in flower time, structure, flavor, everything for the most part. So if this is a common phenotype to be found, I think people will be happy, as long as they are aware as to what they are getting into.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 2, 2018)

The top section from left 
Strawberry Lotus,LAPK (Hazeman),Space Cake,Uplift,Starflight Guava and White Lotus


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 2, 2018)

The middle section 
Starflight Guava,Strawberry Lotus,Dream Lotus,Triple Goddess and White Lotus
In the bottom section I've got Space Cake,Dragons Fruit and another Uplift but my phone went flat before I took any pics of them.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 2, 2018)

Would anybody be interested in doing a Bodhi(TM) Brand (CM) seed party cup grow contest thing in the beginning of the new year? I dont know about prizes or anything, but solo cup grows are always fun.


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 2, 2018)

Stoked to say the least!


----------



## Dude74 (Dec 2, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Would anybody be interested in doing a Bodhi(TM) Brand (CM) seed party cup grow contest thing in the beginning of the new year? I dont know about prizes or anything, but solo cup grows are always fun.


I would but I’ve got a plant count and I need my meds lol


----------



## GreenNucleus (Dec 2, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Stoked to say the least!


Jealous. MM has a lot of potential from what I've read.


----------



## Dude74 (Dec 2, 2018)

2019 going to be a good year


----------



## Coalcat (Dec 2, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Would anybody be interested in doing a Bodhi(TM) Brand (CM) seed party cup grow contest thing in the beginning of the new year? I dont know about prizes or anything, but solo cup grows are always fun.


Hehe waste of good Bodhi seeds.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 2, 2018)

Coalcat said:


> Hehe waste of good Bodhi seeds.


If it’s a waste for you feel free to not participate


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 2, 2018)

Coalcat said:


> Hehe waste of good Bodhi seeds.


Small grows are great for pheno hunts. Especially if you don’t have a large grow space.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Dec 2, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Would anybody be interested in doing a Bodhi(TM) Brand (CM) seed party cup grow contest thing in the beginning of the new year? I dont know about prizes or anything, but solo cup grows are always fun.


I'm down. I don't stand a chance lol, but it sounds fun. I've been wanting to run that WOLF PACK. I bet she'd be a beast!


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Dec 2, 2018)

Sometimes I end up with a spare corner in my tent and no properly vegged girls ready to go, so I run 9 clones in Solo cups. I stuff them in a large-size Rubbermaid dish washing tub, stick 'em in the spare corner, and leave 'em unlabeled. I pack it up in one jar and call it "house pot." It's great for guests, but also when I can't make up my damn mind! haha


----------



## Coalcat (Dec 2, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Small grows are great for pheno hunts. Especially if you don’t have a large grow space.


Point taken


----------



## GreenTools (Dec 2, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Would anybody be interested in doing a Bodhi(TM) Brand (CM) seed party cup grow contest thing in the beginning of the new year? I dont know about prizes or anything, but solo cup grows are always fun.


If I wasn't in straight aero/nft setups (with no desire to back to mediums) I would...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 2, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> If I wasn't in straight aero/nft setups (with no desire to back to mediums) I would...


would you consider cutting a clone, and putting that in soil in a solo? maybe this should be a clone clip solo contest? Maybe not so much contest as a solo cup showcase?


----------



## GreenTools (Dec 2, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> would you consider cutting a clone, and putting that in soil in a solo? maybe this should be a clone clip solo contest? Maybe not so much contest as a solo cup showcase?


No. Had a slight issue with thrips (cleared that up) but no pests since making the switch and will not allow any coco/soil or even hydrogen in the room...every bag of dirt you buy, comes with free shit (aka bugs)....back in the day, I would run a lot of beans in solos, would average 3-10 grams each and be stoked though!


----------



## westcoast420 (Dec 2, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> If you don’t find anything super stinky in the monkey I’d say pop the rest of the pack. They are in there trust me. My keeper monkey smells really sweet lavender berry almost a little grapey it’s a very seductive scent in early flower then changes to a fermented chem funk by the time you chop her and cure her. But the lavender and berry notes are more on the back end after cure. Taste and high are awesome too.


That one was from a full pack i popped. Only got 4 females, of those only 2 were solid and the other 2 hermied out early in flower. The other one I kept around has a better nose but the structure isnt nearly as good as this one. Im sure if i ran another pack or 2 i could get a more terpy pheno but have too many other seeds to run! Guava wookie and granola funk being popped right now!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 2, 2018)

Last night was like:





The 4 goji girls are are at like 4 weeks flower and just asking for pollen so I let the goji pollen do its thing last night. The goji plants are very big so I'm not expecting a whole lot of seeds but hopefully 100 per plants. I'm stoked to run the f2s.


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 3, 2018)

westcoast420 said:


> That one was from a full pack i popped. Only got 4 females, of those only 2 were solid and the other 2 hermied out early in flower. The other one I kept around has a better nose but the structure isnt nearly as good as this one. Im sure if i ran another pack or 2 i could get a more terpy pheno but have too many other seeds to run! Guava wookie and granola funk being popped right now!


Maybe I just got lucky but this girl ticks almost every box. She threw a few nuts on the seed run but since then haven’t seen anything on clone runs. Good luck on the guava wookie and granola funk those sounds like winners.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 3, 2018)

My Monkeys and Monkey F2s have been solid on sex ID. Anyone with Phone Home or Black Triangle info?


----------



## Grower899 (Dec 3, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My Monkeys and Monkey F2s have been solid on sex ID. Anyone with Phone Home or Black Triangle info?


Black triangle is very good. I only found 1 female out of my pack so far, but its stellar. Smells kinda sweet of like, tastes kinda the same with a slight metallic ish back end. I throw up some pics of it some pages back. Post 41936


----------



## Craigson (Dec 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Last night was like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol careful, i got like 700 viable seeds each from 2ft tall plants.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Dec 3, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> The top section from left
> Strawberry Lotus,LAPK (Hazeman),Space Cake,Uplift,Starflight Guava and White Lotus


I really like the way you set these cages up, each with its own irrigation manifold, metal caging, proper soil...Good job. How big are those fabric pots?

Is this is a stealth grow? Not sure on your laws.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 3, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My Monkeys and Monkey F2s have been solid on sex ID. Anyone with Phone Home or Black Triangle info?


*Raises Hand*
On my second phone home run, found 2 phenos on the first.
I actually stopped by here to see if there are any strains to avoid, or should say ones to choose over others.
I'm outta beans, and James Bean has 5 pages of Bodhi to select from!.
I love the wookie father strains, but after a year would like something different.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 3, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> I really like the way you set these cages up, each with its own irrigation manifold, metal caging, proper soil...Good job. How big are those fabric pots?
> 
> Is this is a stealth grow? Not sure on your laws.


10 are in 30 gallon pots and 5 are in 45s.
100% illegal over here and I don't see that changing any time soon.

I based most of the grow from a couple of threads over at icmag,Tom Hills Growing Large Plants Outdoors and Shcrews Motherlode Gardens. Motherlode Gardens was the one that made me decide to start running Bodhi and in particular his Snow Lotus crosses and Tom Hills is/was one of the best outdoor growers that I've seen online so I basically just stole their techniques and growing methods and tried to make them work as best I could.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 3, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> 10 are in 30 gallon pots and 5 are in 45s.
> 100% illegal over here and I don't see that changing any time soon.
> 
> I based most of the grow from a couple of threads over at icmag,Tom Hills Growing Large Plants Outdoors and Shcrews Motherlode Gardens. Motherlode Gardens was the one that made me decide to start running Bodhi and in particular his Snow Lotus crosses and Tom Hills is/was one of the best outdoor growers that I've seen online so I basically just stole their techniques and growing methods and tried to make them work as best I could.


I was guessing 15-20 gals. So your gals are even nicer in that many gals then I first thought  
I have a certain love for outdoor pictures anyway. Just something about those sun grown plants. I really look forward to your sharing. Along with rosin and few of the other outdoor sharers in this thread.

Cheers


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 3, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I was guessing 15-20 gals. So your gals are even nicer in that many gals then I first thought
> I have a certain love for outdoor pictures anyway. Just something about those sun grown plants. I really look forward to your sharing. Along with rosin and few of the other outdoor sharers in this thread.
> 
> Cheers


Those plants @Rosinallday grew were stunning.


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 3, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> 10 are in 30 gallon pots and 5 are in 45s.


Do you see any noticeable differences between the ones in 30g and the ones in 45g?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 3, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Lol careful, i got like 700 viable seeds each from 2ft tall plants.


Oh yeah. Hopefully I dont get that many but hell if I do just means more to share. Cheers


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 3, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Do you see any noticeable differences between the ones in 30g and the ones in 45g?


This is the first year using 45s.


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 3, 2018)

I don't have any plants going at this time but here are a few more pictures from this season.
dla5 This is the mother of the f2's
 
nugshot
 
Grandma's hp
 
Dank Sinatra


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 3, 2018)

It's bleeding! Hope it's a girl. Cosmic Serpent #4 - smells like watermelon.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 3, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> I don't have any plants going at this time but here are a few more pictures from this season.
> dla5 This is the mother of the f2's
> View attachment 4243060
> nugshot
> ...


Nice plants! How did the dla5 turn out?


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 3, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> Nice plants! How did the dla5 turn out?


Very solid. End of September finish. Hp dom. I like the smoke it's very medicating and produced a lot of hash.


----------



## ibitegirls (Dec 3, 2018)

So i have a question that I'd like to ask my bodhi friends...

My vermifire soil supposedly has enough nutrient to last 1-month. At what point do I start adding bat guano fertilizer so that plants don't miss a beat? I'm assuming two weeks before?


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 3, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Very solid. End of September finish. Hp dom. I like the smoke it's very medicating and produced a lot of hash.


Did you get any of the acrid/dead animal smells?


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 3, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> Did you get any of the acrid/dead animal smells?


#2 was very "gamy" and finished almost 2 weeks later. The "gamy" pheno's are the more sativa looking ones. Good producers I forgot to mention. That smell ur describing is very strong and really distinct. I'm curious to know what people think who smoked the original rks. Stinks up the whole room.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Dec 4, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> 10 are in 30 gallon pots and 5 are in 45s.
> 100% illegal over here and I don't see that changing any time soon.
> 
> I based most of the grow from a couple of threads over at icmag,Tom Hills Growing Large Plants Outdoors and Shcrews Motherlode Gardens. Motherlode Gardens was the one that made me decide to start running Bodhi and in particular his Snow Lotus crosses and Tom Hills is/was one of the best outdoor growers that I've seen online so I basically just stole their techniques and growing methods and tried to make them work as best I could.


A stealth grow that includes irrigation is awesome.

I think Australia just passed the medical. I am in Cali where it is now legal but can't stop being stealthy anyway, old habits. 

45 gallon is a big ass pot. Nice. I will be interested to see the difference between the 30s & 45s



OzCocoLoco said:


> Those plants @Rosinallday grew were stunning.


@Rosinallday was an inspiration to me as well. Simply beautiful & so many great varieties, he chose his genetics well & has been very generous with them. Outdoor grows the way it should be.

First time I am trying to post two replies to a single post, hope I do better than my last post when it posted the same pic twice.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 4, 2018)

Few shots from the 1212 from seed tent

Tranquil Elephantizer
 

Got 3 Space Monkeys, all are great but this #2 is putting out one of the largest buds I've seen at this stage of 1212 from seed, frost is killing it too


----------



## GreenNucleus (Dec 4, 2018)

Dread Bread x SSDD flower day 18. Super stretchy, I didn't think i'd have to raise my light again but it continues to grow upward:
  
DBxSSDD #2, Flower day 8:
 
DBxSSDD clones fully rooted after 14-15 days. Smallest clones I've taken between 3-4" long, off the lowest branch I could cut:


----------



## GreenNucleus (Dec 4, 2018)

More Cowbell OGKB day 18 flower:
  
More Cowbell OGKB day 49 flower:
   

This thing is caked in crystals, even the popcorn flowers are getting a nice coat of sugar. Really excited because this thing looks like it might finish in 8 weeks. Anyone disagree? I'm not going to cut prematurely but it's looking fairly ripe at 49 but no amber in the trichomes from a quick inspection. 

I'll check it again over the weekend, really want to test this beauty.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 4, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> A stealth grow that includes irrigation is awesome.
> 
> I think Australia just passed the medical. I am in Cali where it is now legal but can't stop being stealthy anyway, old habits.
> 
> ...


Our medical system is a farce,it's set up so that the only people that will benefit are the corrupt politicians and their mates in big business.

The 45s are a nice,the extra width is what I really like about them.

The irrigation is more a luxury than a necessity,a couple of years ago I was carrying buckets up and down the hill all summer which wasn't much fun.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Dec 4, 2018)

*A suggestion to save your fingers* - It seemed like the majority of growers suggested buying the scissors with a spring (with a few dissidents) but unless you're cutting very big branches, the majority of my cuts are under a 1/2" width so I cut the spring down so I'm no longer fighting the resistance at the end of the spring's extension. 

This might be a known thing but it makes trimming way more comfortable


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm a bit excited about these...

 

Gave 'em a shake in my "lucky" sandpaper tube, and they're (3) soaking now. 

My *plan* is to make some F2's in my backyard early this spring, maybe March-April or April-May. 

I figure it was pretty fortunate for me to hook up a pack of these. The least I can do is kick out a few F2's. I'm hoping for two boys and a girl... Choo-choo!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 5, 2018)

McKringleberry said:


> *Congo x Kashmere 2018 Spring testers
> flower time:* 58-63 days
> 
> *stretch*: 1.5 x
> ...



Wow sir very nice plants. Looks like you have it all locked down, great job



OzCocoLoco said:


> Cheers for the kind words,they are getting there but I'm not 100% happy with them yet but they're going alright. Starflight Guava was one I've never really seen but the cross sounded like a good combo so I'm looking forward to see how it turns out as well.
> I'm setting myself a goal of popping a minimum of 100 seeds a year and I'll have cleaned out my fridge in about 20 years lol.


Got me thinking... I'm in the same boat, my fridge wont be clean anytime soon. I could give half away and still not clean it out in 20 years. When I was unable to grow I went a little nuts lol.

My 11 babies are doing great. 3 dynasty cherry vanilla cookies, 2 bodhi space monkey, 3 bodhi silver mountin, and 3 bodhi clusterfunk. All are doing well but damn I hope a couple of the silver mountin and clusterfunk are female, they stand out and are looking amazingly healthy and are perfect in every way. I transplanted late due to the move but they bounced back and are sailing right along now. Will have my 30 amp lighting controler and a 2 gang box on a 20amp breaker wired up this weekend so I can put up my spyder x plus and soon a spyder 2 I hope. If I can figure how to safely post pics I will. Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 5, 2018)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> I'm a bit excited about these...
> 
> View attachment 4243659
> 
> ...



I need to make myself another one of them. Couple of my babies would be a node taller if they didn't struggle to get up and out lol. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Dude74 (Dec 5, 2018)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> I'm a bit excited about these...
> 
> View attachment 4243659
> 
> ...


Did you just grab those? I had some in my cart about a week ago and when I went to check out they were gone....glad someone on here got them if so


----------



## Tstat (Dec 5, 2018)

So, I finally got a decent pic with my phone- it's Mountain Temple and just about finished:





And here are a few of the testers:





*Mendo Purps x SSDD
Pure OG x Purple Unicorn
*
I ended up with 10 seedlings and they are 2 weeks old now. Should be fun!


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Dec 5, 2018)

Dude74 said:


> Did you just grab those? I had some in my cart about a week ago and when I went to check out they were gone....glad someone on here got them if so


I picked them up a couple months ago, I want to say. I think I got those and Nikah around September.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Dec 5, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> I need to make myself another one of them. Couple of my babies would be a node taller if they didn't struggle to get up and out lol. Thanks for the idea.


Some of those VxCxA's had trouble breaking out? I'm a little worried myself. The end cracked off first from one, and it took the other two over 24 hours to sink. I just put them in Rapid Rooters, but they seem a little off. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 5, 2018)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Some of those VxCxA's had trouble breaking out? I'm a little worried myself. The end cracked off first from one, and it took the other two over 24 hours to sink. I just put them in Rapid Rooters, but they seem a little off. Fingers crossed!


 Wish you best of luck my friend. Ya my VCC from dynasty were behind the rest by a couple days but all of them are so far about the same in height but leaves are technically a node behind if I count that way. But I'll tell you what my clusterfunk was popping a tap root honest to God like 6 to 8 hours after hitting the paper towel. Put them all in about 9pm and by 5am before work had a 1/8th inch tap root coming out. All of bodhi strains were ripping by 30 hours(1/8th" plus tap root) Only other thing I can Say is I got the CVC from dank team and all my bodhi gear has come from James bean and I trust him a hell of alot more without question. May have been older stock of the cvc...
Had 100 percent germ rate with all 12 I popped total BUT 1 of my space monkey was very much a runt and just plain screwed up so I culled it. I normally take it to 4 weeks in veg, but this one was clearly a dud ( no growth in a week but kept alive). Every breeder has things like this happen or I handled it wrong so it is what it is. Certainly could have been my fault, I just hope bodhi gave me all females lol. I am doing an experiment and picked all the round ones with a deep pit in the back, like a volcano. I'm trying to prove someone wrong about all being female but that another story...

Anyway enough with my rant. Wish you all the best of luck! Happy growing!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 6, 2018)

Woke up to a tester email this am. Was a really nice surprise as I thought I had missed the boat.
Purple Unicorn x skywalker
Strawberry milk x Topanga
88g13/hp x Master kush
OMG x GG4
Wookie 15 x williams wonder

Are the five I chose. 

Cheers


----------



## JeffSessions (Dec 6, 2018)

Would you guys quit flipping the parents when you post? Mom x dad. Ladies first. Didn't your mama teach you any manners?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 6, 2018)

JeffSessions said:


> Would you guys quit flipping the parents when you post? Mom x dad. Ladies first. Didn't your mama teach you any manners?


lol I just wrote it like it was in their email. 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 6, 2018)

Day 22 from flip for this frosty Lemon Lotus
 
 

Cheers


----------



## bobqp (Dec 6, 2018)

JeffSessions said:


> Would you guys quit flipping the parents when you post? Mom x dad. Ladies first. Didn't your mama teach you any manners?


Why don't you send a nice email to bodhi and ask them to change the way they send emails. First world problems aye matey


----------



## bobqp (Dec 6, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Woke up to a tester email this am. Was a really nice surprise as I thought I had missed the boat.
> Purple Unicorn x skywalker
> Strawberry milk x Topanga
> 88g13/hp x Master kush
> ...


Yeah I thought I missed out weeks ago but got an email a couple of days later. Its nice to get the opportunity to test them


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 6, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Yeah I thought I missed out weeks ago but got an email a couple of days later. Its nice to get the opportunity to test them


Saying I am excited would be an under statement lol 
Really happy to be able to run more Bodhi!!

Cheers


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 6, 2018)

Had to build a screen for this big ssdd gal,height could be an issue.i flipped it about a week ago and just built my screen.dont know if it's going to be beneficial, but I had to spread it out some.

Couple shots of my dried black raspberry. Week of drying hasn't brought out the full flavor,but it has my head ringing after smoking.not the prettiest/frostiest nugs,but I would blame that on my soil.will definitely run some more seeds again sometime


----------



## elkamino (Dec 6, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Day 22 from flip for this frosty Lemon Lotus
> View attachment 4244472
> View attachment 4244473
> 
> Cheers


Lemon lotus lookin lovely! 

But speaking of first world problems. I’m curious how you chose the Lotus, over all the other lemony Bodhi offerings... Lemon Penetration, Lemon Wookie V1 and V2, Lemon Thai Indy, Lemon Hashplant...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 6, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Lemon lotus lookin lovely!
> 
> But speaking of first world problems. I’m curious how you chose the Lotus, over all the other lemony Bodhi offerings... Lemon Penetration, Lemon Wookie V1 and V2, Lemon Thai Indy, Lemon Hashplant...


lol I actually almost chose X x lemon G as one of the testers lol

I didn't pick Lemon Lotus. They were gifted to me last winter by a kind member on here. I guess you could call it a *love gift  
That Lemon Hashplant sounds really nice.

Cheers


----------



## z.bud (Dec 6, 2018)

Mrs B put a post up that she was working on packing testers!!!! Also they have some new sweatshirts on the Etsy page


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 6, 2018)

z.bud said:


> Mrs B put a post up that she was working on packing testers!!!! Also they have some new sweatshirts on the Etsy page



Shit I need myself a bodhi sweatshirt!!! Also emailed about testing just 5 min ago. I was honest and said I have all I can handle at the moment but would love to test somthing not many have as of yet. I'm not just looking for free shit... God knows I have enough good genetics to last a lifetime but I like bodhi and what they appear to stand for so if I can test great but if not it wont change a thing and I'll still buy there gear... fair price and bomb weed! Long live bodhi!!! Fyi everything of bodhis is looking much better than the cvc from dynasty but I guess time will tell. When i learn to safley post pics i have got to post a pic of my clusterfunk #2, she (I hope) is perfect in every way and has some very healthy and FAT indica leaves! Very excited to see a girl out of her. Also so.e fine looking silver mountin. 2 of three of them look perfect as well. Happy growing!!!


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 6, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Shit I need myself a bodhi sweatshirt!!! Also emailed about testing just 5 min ago. I was honest and said I have all I can handle at the moment but would love to test somthing not many have as of yet. I'm not just looking for free shit... God knows I have enough good genetics to last a lifetime but I like bodhi and what they appear to stand for so if I can test great but if not it wont change a thing and I'll still buy there gear... fair price and bomb weed! Long live bodhi!!! Fyi everything of bodhis is looking much better than the cvc from dynasty but I guess time will tell. When i learn to safley post pics i have got to post a pic of my clusterfunk #2, she (I hope) is perfect in every way and has some very healthy and FAT indica leaves! Very excited to see a girl out of her. Also so.e fine looking silver mountin. 2 of three of them look perfect as well. Happy growing!!!


They are sending me testers and I feel the same way. I have a ton of bodhi packs and am happy to test. I realized with the genetics I have and my plans to collect pollen, I'm not going to keep clones for a while and just run from seed.


----------



## SFnone (Dec 6, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Woke up to a tester email this am. Was a really nice surprise as I thought I had missed the boat.
> Purple Unicorn x skywalker
> Strawberry milk x Topanga
> 88g13/hp x Master kush
> ...


are those in order 1st choice-5th? I'm curious about what they send


bobqp said:


> Yeah I thought I missed out weeks ago but got an email a couple of days later. Its nice to get the opportunity to test them


I think testers are technically always open- the B's just don't always respond until the current "round" begins. Mrs. B seems to have taken a bigger role in it all, and is getting stuff done.

good to see so many testing- especially here, where people will actually test and post on it. With some of the males being retired, it'll be interesting to find out what the new ones are capable of- good luck to whoever is participating...


----------



## bobqp (Dec 6, 2018)

SFnone said:


> are those in order 1st choice-5th? I'm curious about what they send
> 
> 
> I think testers are technically always open- the B's just don't always respond until the current "round" begins. Mrs. B seems to have taken a bigger role in it all, and is getting stuff done.
> ...


The 1 thing that pisses me off is when someone takes a photo of there seed collection and they have a dozen or so tester strains that they have no interest in growing. I have no seeds anymore I planted every seed I have 
Strains are 
Joystick 
Uplift
Joystick x uplift
Dank Sinatra f2 
More cowbell
Skylotus
Dream lotus
Hickok haze
Moontang
Headtrip
Josh dog og 
Sour power og
Biker kush 
Skullcap 
Crumbled lime just don't see the point in spending huge amount of money and not growing the seeds


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 7, 2018)

SFnone said:


> are those in order 1st choice-5th? I'm curious about what they send
> 
> 
> I think testers are technically always open- the B's just don't always respond until the current "round" begins. Mrs. B seems to have taken a bigger role in it all, and is getting stuff done.
> ...


They just asked for my choice of 5 strains. So I picked one of each dad on my way down the list. 

Cheers


----------



## Igneref (Dec 7, 2018)

Has anyone ever grown out an entire pack or more of barefoot doctor and had the specimens tested? I'm curious what kind of thc:cbd ratios are appearing in theses plants.


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 7, 2018)

9/10 germ on mothers milk 31 x strawberry milk testers. 9 above soil shedding their helmets. 1 seed never opened and still hasn’t opened in soil either.


----------



## lukio (Dec 7, 2018)

Day 43

Cobra Lips
 

Silver Mountain
 

Black Raz 1
 

Black Raz 2


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 7, 2018)

Wookie Hp bubble hash drying out.


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 7, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Wookie Hp bubble hash drying out.
> View attachment 4245235


Looks like some good bubble. I'd be sweatin so hard moving those around, so many bad things could happen lol I'm very clumsy.


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 7, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Looks like some good bubble. I'd be sweatin so hard moving those around, so many bad things could happen lol I'm very clumsy.


Oh I hear you there has been some minor spillage but I try my best to pay close attention when I'm moving it.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 7, 2018)

Anyone have any ideas as to why a few of my plants have some taco leaves going on... not bad like heat bad but enough where its pissing me off... silver mountin shows it a tad but it is just the serrated edges and not to bad. 2 of 3.. Cluster funk does not seem to be affected much so I'm not 100 percent. Rh is between 63 and 72 depending on when I water them temps are 68.8 to 72 according to my auto piolet monitor. Also my space monkey has what looks like a gg4 cross would do but seems to be starting to grow out of it and other than that healthy. Damn I hate when thing are not perfect in my tent!!! Happy growing!


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 7, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Anyone have any ideas as to why a few of my plants have some taco leaves going on... not bad like heat bad but enough where its pissing me off... silver mountin shows it a tad but it is just the serrated edges and not to bad. 2 of 3.. Cluster funk does not seem to be affected much so I'm not 100 percent. Rh is between 63 and 72 depending on when I water them temps are 68.8 to 72 according to my auto piolet monitor. Also my space monkey has what looks like a gg4 cross would do but seems to be starting to grow out of it and other than that healthy. Damn I hate when thing are not perfect in my tent!!! Happy growing!


Can you post a pic. I've seen taco leaves with rust mites, aphids, over feeding, too warm, root bound? Scope for rust mites first they are tiny so you will need at least 100x.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 7, 2018)

*Mango Biche x Iraqi tester*


*Flower time:* I had a mini freak out during the end, and ended up chopping down one plant at week 13, and came to my senses, and let the other lady go til week 15. This was another long flowering strain, and probably has good outdoor potential.


*Stretch*: These plants just about doubled in size, if that. They really didn’t stretch super hard, which was nice. If it had been a stretcher, it would probably of been an issue running a 15 weeker indoors that stretched the whole time. I’d say it probably grew to its full size by week 5 or so, and just filled out for the rest.


*Issues (stress):* One of the two plants hermed on me, although it was minor, only in some branches. I didn’t notice it until I harvested and was trimming it up. The other female plant I did not observe any signs of herming. There were no issues with pests, mold, or extreme sensitivity to feeding. Went a day or two past its watering schedule a few times, always bounced right back the next day.


*Plant size:* In my opinion, it is a medium large plant, considering I had them in 7g fabric pots, under 820w of HID lighting. It had plenty of room to grow, but I am happy with the size it was. Managable in a small space, but not too small. The only issue is the branching was sort of thin, and required a lot of stakes to support itself. Not really a big deal to me, just worth noting that both plants exhibited a much thinner branch structure than of the Dragonsblood F4 x OMG did. The flowers were very resinous, very dense, much much moreso than the DBxOMG. They grew in a wizard hat/golf ball structure, spaced out nicely up the branches.


*Yield:* Yield was pretty decent from both of these plants, about 4.5oz each. It seems that’s generally what I pull from any Bodhi plant, grown in my setup, yields between 3.5-5oz per plant, So I would put that somewhere in the middle. However, the dense structure makes it look like a lot less than the DBxOMG, which yielded about the same weight, but took up 2 more jars per plant. As a personal grower, I was happy with the yield and would be content if it was average.


*Aroma:* This one is where the two plants differ a little bit. One is a bit more sweet skunky, not quite RKS, but definitely notes of skunk in there. I’m assuming that’s from the Iraqi. It still has the same sweet mango/tropical fruit note that the other plant has, but plant two has a much sharper, almost fecal/dirty diaper smell. Its worth noting that the smell comes on stinky/sharp, but finishes with that warm tropical/mango smell. On the plant I found myself describing the odor as “a mango orchard and the BO of the farmer harvesting them”


*Flavor: *Flavor is pretty good on this. Like the nose on each, but a little more muted. On the skunkier one, the taste is really earthy, in a good way. Like a good Kush taste.


*Effect:* This is probably the winner category of this strain. This is a pretty good counterpart for DBxOMG. Upon exhale, it hits you right in the brain. Always makes me look around kind of slowly at first, just sort of examine everything. Not quite a couchlock, but definitely a brainlock. Be prepared to do some staring off into space, forgetting what you got up for, went into a room for, etc. Really good for zoning out on at the end of the day. Will usually give me the munchies too, which is rare to have happen to me. Both plants’ effects are not noticeably different.


*Bag appeal:* Great bag appeal. The least important aspect of the plant to me, but this will appeal to the broader audience. Tight, dense, trich covered buds. They look really nice with a quality trim job. But, I don’t care as much about that, so I don’t trim as much. If it was important to one, these could be manicured into picture perfect buds. There was some minor foxtailing on the upper buds, but not like the ones Purple Wookie V1 throws.


*Overall impression (be honest):* I think this plant has potential, but again out of the 10 seeds I popped, I only got 2 females. I did cull 2 runts early before they were sexed, I just needed the space. Also ½ of the females I had hermed. It wasn’t bad, and I believe it was late in the flower. I really like the smell and effects, but the grow time was also kind of a downer. Like DBxOMG, I think this may do well outside, especially in a climate closer to the equator.


*Keeper:* Personally, I did not keep any cuts of this. Like I said about DBxOMG, It is just too long for me to keep going indoors. I think an outdoor grower would have a much better run at it and it could reach its potential that way. It also hermed, and that’s never fun. I’m only picking very, very immature seeds out nugs here and there, so its not a huge deal for me. I would try and have an outdoor grower test this before its written off, because I think It has a supreme amount of potential. 

*     *

_*t*_here we go, I have fulfilled my duty to pop full tester packs in a reasonable amount of time, grow out, and report back on my findings for both strains I was given. And to post them on the forums. Sending reports in now.


----------



## GreenTools (Dec 7, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Anyone have any ideas as to why a few of my plants have some taco leaves going on... not bad like heat bad but enough where its pissing me off... silver mountin shows it a tad but it is just the serrated edges and not to bad. 2 of 3.. Cluster funk does not seem to be affected much so I'm not 100 percent. Rh is between 63 and 72 depending on when I water them temps are 68.8 to 72 according to my auto piolet monitor. Also my space monkey has what looks like a gg4 cross would do but seems to be starting to grow out of it and other than that healthy. Damn I hate when thing are not perfect in my tent!!! Happy growing!


Leaf temp can also be the issue if you have intense light too close to young plants......


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 8, 2018)

Space Cake #1 starting to get going a bit,I'm really liking the look of it.
 
Strawberry Lotus #1 and #2 aswell


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 8, 2018)

I managed to get this one picture before my camera battery died lol I will take more once it is charged.
This Lemon Lotus smells like a blend of lemon and skunk. This is at day 24 from flip.
 

I am also wondering if Lemon Lotus is known for any strawberry smelling phenos? One of the 6 I have in flower absolutely reeks of strawberry. No hint of lemon or any other weed smell I have grown. It just smells really strong just like strawberry lol 

Cheers


----------



## budLIFE60 (Dec 8, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Anyone have any ideas as to why a few of my plants have some taco leaves going on... not bad like heat bad but enough where its pissing me off... silver mountin shows it a tad but it is just the serrated edges and not to bad. 2 of 3.. Cluster funk does not seem to be affected much so I'm not 100 percent. Rh is between 63 and 72 depending on when I water them temps are 68.8 to 72 according to my auto piolet monitor. Also my space monkey has what looks like a gg4 cross would do but seems to be starting to grow out of it and other than that healthy. Damn I hate when thing are not perfect in my tent!!! Happy growing!


If its none of the things that had been mentioned already, it could be high humidity stress. If you can take the rh down between 40%-60% that might help. Just had the same issue where humidity got around 75% and certain strains started tacoing but not all. Hope you figure it out


----------



## budLIFE60 (Dec 8, 2018)

Here's a pic of the lucky charms f2 right around week 3-4 flower.
Just finished stretching and starting to form some nice bud sites. Sorry for the hps pic will get more with the lights off soon


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 8, 2018)

I have 2 lemon wookie V1 on the left and far Right. Still hard to 100% sex 2 of the three but I have at least one confirmed female. Not much for action shots yet but will be flipping these next week, I will post some flower updates then. Haven’t seen much on the lemon wookies, excited to flower these out. 

The other two plants in here are topdawg sour dIESEL IX. Super pumped on these as well.


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 8, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I managed to get this one picture before my camera battery died lol I will take more once it is charged.
> This Lemon Lotus smells like a blend of lemon and skunk. This is at day 24 from flip.
> View attachment 4245659
> 
> ...


I believe snow lotus brings the strawberry terps.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 8, 2018)

JeffSessions said:


> Would you guys quit flipping the parents when you post? Mom x dad. Ladies first. Didn't your mama teach you any manners?


It's a pet pieve of mine as well


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 8, 2018)

Pressed out that Wookie Hp bubble hash. Finally something load it's so tasty and a little different than the Wookie dad. More grapefruit. It may be hard to tell by the color of the parchment paper but this stuff turned out very orange. I can still taste that Wookie in my mouth. This was from the mother of the Wookie Hp birdseeds that went out.

Dla5


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 8, 2018)

The 6 Lemon Lotus at day 24 from flip. The first 3 are the ones that were transplanted earlier and got roughly a week of veg under the big light, instead of tortured and starving under the t5s lol 
This one smells like Lemon and was the frostiest early on.It is also the one that has the weird blades on a few leaves.

This is obviously the tall christmas tree shaped one. It also smells like lemons but mixed with something I can't put a name to.
 
This one smells like Lemon/skunk. 
 

And these are the 3 tortured girls lol
This is Ms Strawberry
 

This one has by far the strongest Lemon Smell. It shot straight up after flip nearly tripling in height. Also has little to no side branching.
 
Not really anything noteworthy about this one yet. It smells lemony and is by far the lightest drinker in the group.
 


Cheers


----------



## Coalcat (Dec 8, 2018)

budLIFE60 said:


> Here's a pic of the lucky charms f2 right around week 3-4 flower.
> Just finished stretching and starting to form some nice bud sites. Sorry for the hps pic will get more with the lights off soon
> 
> View attachment 4245663


Wow looking great. I’m gonna have to find and pop some charms if I get the chance! Can’t wait to see how the f2s end up.


----------



## ibitegirls (Dec 8, 2018)

Currently in veg... 
2 x DLA # 7
1 x Goji
1 x Blue Dream
2 x Wolf Pack

 

I will be letting them Veg for another 10 days or so, not sure exactly how long yet, but I figure they could use more root development before I put them into Flowering stage. 

They are currently in 2 gallon smart pots filled with VermiFire soil, which has organic nutes that presumably last one month. So my question was do I start adding organic bat guano teas two weeks before the one month expiration date so that the soil stays well fertilized into flowering stage? I will not be using any bottled nutrients, so this will be my first fully organic grow.


----------



## BugattiOH (Dec 8, 2018)

lukio said:


> Black Raz - day 38 - different pheno to the pic a couple days ago
> View attachment 4242248
> 
> Silver Mountain - day 38
> ...


Will you give another update on that Silver Mountain? Also are you on IG?


----------



## lukio (Dec 9, 2018)

BugattiOH said:


> Will you give another update on that Silver Mountain? Also are you on IG?


sup bro. yeah there will probably be more than one update. got a few different Silver Mountains.

yeah im on insta 

https://www.instagram.com/cannapicks/?hl=en


----------



## numberfour (Dec 9, 2018)

Who bought all the Goji then...? lol gone from every seed bank I know. Slept on that one, always thought it was SSDD and lines to go first. Got a nice earthy subtle berrys pheno I'll keep running. 

Goji
 

Not exactly second choice as I'm a huge fan of Nepali OG but I ended up with a pack of Mothers Milk which I think is also getting low on stock.

This Adhesive (GG4 x Nepoji (Nepali OG x Goji F3) leans heave on the Nepali side and I can't get enough of her

 

Also running a Black Raz, 3x Space Monkeys, 2x More Cowbell and a Tranquil Ele in the 1212 from seed tent. Liking what I'm seeing from all but the Black Raz and Space Monkeys are putting out the best smells so far.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 9, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Who bought all the Goji then...? lol gone from every seed bank I know. Slept on that one, always thought it was SSDD and lines to go first. Got a nice earthy subtle berrys pheno I'll keep running.
> 
> Goji
> View attachment 4246170
> ...


I found an absolute gem in my Mothers Milk about a yr ago that Im still running now. Milky, sweet, candy conversation heart with a wicked buzz. Very respectable yield as well. Didnt have to look hard to find it either.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 9, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I found an absolute gem in my Mothers Milk about a yr ago that Im still running now. Milky, sweet, candy conversation heart with a wicked buzz. Very respectable yield as well. Didnt have to look hard to find it either.
> View attachment 4246201


Now that is a gem


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 9, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Now that is a gem


I'll be rounding up some "Mimosa" pollen to throw on her soon.


----------



## kds710 (Dec 9, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Who bought all the Goji then...? lol gone from every seed bank I know. Slept on that one, always thought it was SSDD and lines to go first. Got a nice earthy subtle berrys pheno I'll keep running.
> 
> Goji
> View attachment 4246170
> ...


looks very much like one of my two old Goji keepers, the gassier one of the two. I'll try to round up some pictures. Very nice btw, and I agree the Nepali really brings something special that others just dont


----------



## Houstini (Dec 9, 2018)

Well, love triangle love shack is up and running


----------



## Nu-Be (Dec 9, 2018)

Happy Holidays bodhi Heads.  I hope you and yours are healthy and hale! 
It's sharing gifts and bounty like this that's the reason for the season.  You've treated me like family, nearly every one of you, and I hope to always return the favor. You've blessed me with so many treasures to hunt in the new year.  I can't thank you all enough! 

Great long term packaging is key to vault preservation. Slow and low, temps and humidity.


This guy gets it! Thanks, man, great packaging.  These and the others have been shared. Gonna be a godly new year!



We're all bodhi heads here, but there's always room at my table for like-minded merriment. 


I'm glad we got to visit, man. Thanks for the good vibes! I'll look you up when I get up there next year. 



Holidays are for spending time with friends and family. Y'all made us feel like family, and the brewskis & pizza didn't hurt. Good times.


That Goji and that Mountain Temple are something special! Solid phenos. Reviews of each to follow. 


Shaka, man.  I'm stoked to fire these up in 2019! 


Solid smoke reports and descriptions, your tester notes are how it should be done. Reminds me what I need to work on.  You're a master of your craft!


I've admired your outdoor so long , out there among the christmas trees. I'm blessed by your seasons greetings!


Gonna be a happy new year.  Dank you!

You folks know who you are. Holiday blessing to all y'all, the world around.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 9, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Happy Holidays bodhi Heads.  I hope you and yours are healthy and hale!
> It's sharing gifts and bounty like this that's the reason for the season.  You've treated me like family, nearly every one of you, and I hope to always return the favor. You've blessed me with so many treasures to hunt in the new year.  I can't thank you all enough!
> 
> Great long term packaging is key to vault preservation. Slow and low, temps and humidity.
> ...


If that Black Berry Banana Kush x LBL is anything like mine was, your gonna sleep real good.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Dec 9, 2018)

Well said @Nu-Be & thanks to you for putting it out there.

I feel super blessed to recognize some of those pics. How special is that…BIG time thanks to those who made it so. May your dreams all come true.

Only good vibes, Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 9, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Happy Holidays bodhi Heads.  I hope you and yours are healthy and hale!
> It's sharing gifts and bounty like this that's the reason for the season.  You've treated me like family, nearly every one of you, and I hope to always return the favor. You've blessed me with so many treasures to hunt in the new year.  I can't thank you all enough!
> 
> Great long term packaging is key to vault preservation. Slow and low, temps and humidity.
> ...


Thats my kind of porn.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 9, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Who bought all the Goji then...? lol gone from every seed bank I know. Slept on that one, always thought it was SSDD and lines to go first. Got a nice earthy subtle berrys pheno I'll keep running.
> 
> Goji
> .


Bodhi discontinued the goji go and mofos made a mad dash to scoop up the stock on hand. That is main reason I decided to sacrifice bud for f2s this round with my gojis. Glad I did too. Getting some nice berry scent off 3/4 females. 

If you can still find a pack of goji I'd recommend trying to get it.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 10, 2018)

So I bought a pack of space monkey,germinating went ok but for some reason theyre struggling to shoot a decent set of First leaves after the cotyledons,100% runts so far I'm getting worried now I've split another 2 but will do 1 in a root riot and 1 in soil and if they're the same I will have to contact attitude, I am gutted, anyone else getting high number of runts with SM ?


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 10, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> So I bought a pack of space monkey,germinating went ok but for some reason theyre struggling to shoot a decent set of First leaves after the cotyledons,100% runts so far I'm getting worried now I've split another 2 but will do 1 in a root riot and 1 in soil and if they're the same I will have to contact attitude, I am gutted, anyone else getting high number of runts with SM ?


Sm is pretty solid. Are your lights too far from ur plants by chance? they should be pretty close at first.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 10, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Sm is pretty solid. Are your lights too far from ur plants by chance? they should be pretty close at first.


No bro, I am doing nothing different to what I've always done, it's a strange 1 Using T 5 lights, so nothing too strong for them


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 10, 2018)

This is 1 of then, I'll take a pic of the other when I get home,but the other isn't as bad but it's got leaves that looks like theyvet had heat damage but my temps are on point


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 10, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> No bro, I am doing nothing different to what I've always done, it's a strange 1 Using T 5 lights, so nothing too strong for them


Is this not your trainwreck of a thread? 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/wont-use-bodhi-again-worst-hermies-in-10-bodhi.955583/ 


Cheers


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 10, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> This is 1 of then, I'll take a pic of the other when I get home,but the other isn't as bad but it's got leaves that looks like theyvet had heat damage but my temps are on point


Seems like ur having so many problems with bodhi gear that you dedicated a thread to it. Why grow more?


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 10, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Seems like ur having so many problems with bodhi gear that you dedicated a thread to it. Why grow more?


I have had beauties too,so swings and roundabouts I guess bro we'll see how these other monkeys go, I don't mind the odd runt but 2 from 2 is just shit luck for any strain


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 10, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I have had beauties too,so swings and roundabouts I guess bro we'll see how these other monkeys go, I don't mind the odd runt but 2 from 2 is just shit luck for any strain


So 100% runts out of 2 seeds. I'm sure you'll find some nice monkey in there.


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 10, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> I tried my first pack of old SSDD seeds and got two girls. It's my new favorite smoke. Thankfully I made F2 seeds of both girls and will be running them again for sure. Yield was great on mine. The buds were extremely dense and the nugs have dried into crystalline rocks. The plants needed way more food than I expected. Next round I won't hold back. View attachment 4239633 View attachment 4239634


What are the effects like?
Looks tasty
I've got a reg pack of SSDD and picked up reg pack of Terpenado as a freebie. Terpenado seeds are very small compared to SSDD , they look viable though.. idk anyone else pick up some Terpenado regs? What was the germ rate if yes
Thanks


----------



## Schmarmpit (Dec 10, 2018)

Tiflis said:


> What are the effects like?
> Looks tasty
> I've got a reg pack of SSDD and picked up reg pack of Terpenado as a freebie. Terpenado seeds are very small compared to SSDD , they look viable though.. idk anyone else pick up some Terpenado regs? What was the germ rate if yes
> Thanks


For me the effects are a nice head change with this great body calming sensation. My favorite thing to do is lay down and listen to music with headphones and just sink into the couch. Or go on a hike and just think. I don't use it as much in heavy social situations because it can make me feel a bit detached. And if I start smoking this in the morning I'm feeling pretty tired by days end, but like a warm buzz tired if that makes any sense at all. I want to wear a snuggie and just float around. I always run a few strains, and these SSDD have been reserved my personal only. 

I'll only mention this bud because it's got Bodhi genetics in it (Snowlotus), purely by coincidence as I found out. A great producing strain from Digital Genetics: http://www.digitalgenetics.ca/pages/strains.html#openModal2 . It's a nice foil to the SSDD but as I said, this gets slung and the SSDD does not. 
*
Digital Genetics - Digital Dream
Male:* White Fire OG # 3 X Snowlotus
*Female: *Blue Dream
*Flowering time:* 60-73 days
*Indica/Sativa:* 40/60
*Yield:* Monstrous
*Stretch:* 2.5x
This strain loves topping and LST...she produces large dominant colas, so pruning her into a bush with many tops is the most beneficial way for her to produce. Light to medium feeder great all day smoke with no crash...the flavor ranges from fresh Lemon to Funky Blueberry. They will finish around ten weeks of flower with some phenotypes taking an additional week . Giant, jagged, leaves power sativa spears that pack a dizzying high and tickle the nose with exotic terpene profiles with huge hand sized buds.


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 10, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> For me the effects are a nice head change with this great body calming sensation. My favorite thing to do is lay down and listen to music with headphones and just sink into the couch. Or go on a hike and just think. I don't use it as much in heavy social situations because it can make me feel a bit detached. And if I start smoking this in the morning I'm feeling pretty tired by days end, but like a warm buzz tired if that makes any sense at all. I want to wear a snuggie and just float around. I always run a few strains, and these SSDD have been reserved my personal only.
> 
> I'll only mention this bud because it's got Bodhi genetics in it (Snowlotus), purely by coincidence as I found out. A great producing strain from Digital Genetics: http://www.digitalgenetics.ca/pages/strains.html#openModal2 . It's a nice foil to the SSDD but as I said, this gets slung and the SSDD does not.
> *
> ...


Thanks for that comprehensive report 
Sounds like you enjoy it a lot 
I can't wait to run some of these ugh need a set-up so bad


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 10, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> So 100% runts out of 2 seeds. I'm sure you'll find some nice monkey in there.


I got a pack of 11 tho


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 10, 2018)

Went 11/12 on my pack of space monkey for what it’s worth. 1 runt culled. 1 awesome keeper. I’d pop the rest of them. It’s Kind of silly to speculate based on such a small sample size if you ask me.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 10, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> So I bought a pack of space monkey,germinating went ok but for some reason theyre struggling to shoot a decent set of First leaves after the cotyledons,100% runts so far I'm getting worried now I've split another 2 but will do 1 in a root riot and 1 in soil and if they're the same I will have to contact attitude, I am gutted, anyone else getting high number of runts with SM ?


No


----------



## Cathouse (Dec 10, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> So I bought a pack of space monkey,germinating went ok but for some reason theyre struggling to shoot a decent set of First leaves after the cotyledons,100% runts so far I'm getting worried now I've split another 2 but will do 1 in a root riot and 1 in soil and if they're the same I will have to contact attitude, I am gutted, anyone else getting high number of runts with SM ?


No just weak branches.
Seems like at least 2 of 3 ladies 
I’ve still got 6 or so more to test 
Like what I see so far.
SSDD seems to be the best Bodhi yet out of about 6 types 
Smoke report coming soon


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 10, 2018)

Cathouse said:


> *No just weak branches.*
> Seems like at least 2 of 3 ladies
> I’ve still got 6 or so more to test
> Like what I see so far.
> ...


Those sound like they may be glue dom. My gg4 cut would go flop city as soon as she put on any weight with the stretch she always had.


----------



## z.bud (Dec 10, 2018)

Received testers from Mrs B today and immediately popped them in H20


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 10, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Went 11/12 on my pack of space monkey for what it’s worth. 1 runt culled. 1 awesome keeper. I’d pop the rest of them. It’s Kind of silly to speculate based on such a small sample size if you ask me.


I agree bro, I will have more room soon so will be popping more, I just wanted to pop a couple and wouldn't mind what sex,as im doing some crosses anyway atm but It ain't happening so far, I had a runt or 2 in a pack before so I probably just unlucky and randomly picked out 2 dodgey seeds, we'll see how 3 & 4 turn out now, fingers crossed


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 10, 2018)

Cathouse said:


> No just weak branches.
> Seems like at least 2 of 3 ladies
> I’ve still got 6 or so more to test
> Like what I see so far.
> ...


Handy to know cheers dude


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 10, 2018)

hillbill said:


> No


Ok


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 10, 2018)

white sunshine, field trip, sunshine daydream, and dank Sinatra f2


----------



## hillbill (Dec 10, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Ok


Ok


----------



## hillbill (Dec 10, 2018)

Seriously though, Space Monkey has been very easy with extreme loudness and intense effects. Made F2s even. Strong stems and wonderful nugs. Three more or less phenos encompassing Sativa, Indica and hybreed. Any of these knocks my wife to the couch though. Enchanting and wonderful smells and taste from each pull!

In other business, looks like maybe 3 Phone Home girls a week in. Another Wookie daddy plant. Triangle Kush mom. These all look like each other and are very strong and stocky with Indica lookin' leaves. Maybe Lavender smell already. These have been topped.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 10, 2018)

Yeah that space monkey is awesome!!! Hands down my fav


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 10, 2018)

Have to take a minute to give thanks. Awesome community here. Can't wait to run these in the coming year, along with some other Bodhi gear.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Is this not your trainwreck of a thread?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/wont-use-bodhi-again-worst-hermies-in-10-bodhi.955583/
> 
> ...


lol nice work!!! my guess is this dude has an axe to grind, my suggestion is he should grind it somewhere else. anyone who would diss bodhi is also highly likely to get off kickign puppies


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Dec 10, 2018)

Update on Vietnamese x Columbian x Afghani F2 project
I was a bit worried, but, as of this morning, all three are up and helmets off. One had a little trouble shedding the helmet, but I love how Rapid Rooters allow me to dunk just the stuck shell in water. It only took 30 seconds of water and a little shimmy, and they're all looking good and unstressed.

"Question of the Day"
Saturday afternoon, I scuffed and soaked four Bodhi seeds: Granola Funk, Mountain Temple, SSDD, and Lucky Wookie, all singles, cuz that's how I roll. They went into Rapid Rooters this morning. *Just for fun, which do you think will be first up?*


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 10, 2018)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Update on Vietnamese x Columbian x Afghani F2 project
> I was a bit worried, but, as of this morning, all three are up and helmets off. One had a little trouble shedding the helmet, but I love how Rapid Rooters allow me to dunk just the stuck shell in water. It only took 30 seconds of water and a little shimmy, and they're all looking good and unstressed.
> 
> "Question of the Day"
> Saturday afternoon, I scuffed and soaked four Bodhi seeds: Granola Funk, Mountain Temple, SSDD, and Lucky Wookie, all singles, cuz that's how I roll. They went into Rapid Rooters this morning. *Just for fun, which do you think will be first up?*


I'm going with ssdd


----------



## SFnone (Dec 10, 2018)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Update on Vietnamese x Columbian x Afghani F2 project
> I was a bit worried, but, as of this morning, all three are up and helmets off. One had a little trouble shedding the helmet, but I love how Rapid Rooters allow me to dunk just the stuck shell in water. It only took 30 seconds of water and a little shimmy, and they're all looking good and unstressed.
> 
> "Question of the Day"
> Saturday afternoon, I scuffed and soaked four Bodhi seeds: Granola Funk, Mountain Temple, SSDD, and Lucky Wookie, all singles, cuz that's how I roll. They went into Rapid Rooters this morning. *Just for fun, which do you think will be first up?*


LW


----------



## SFnone (Dec 10, 2018)

Tiflis said:


> What are the effects like?
> Looks tasty
> I've got a reg pack of SSDD and picked up reg pack of Terpenado as a freebie. Terpenado seeds are very small compared to SSDD , they look viable though.. idk anyone else pick up some Terpenado regs? What was the germ rate if yes
> Thanks


don't worry about small seeds- some of the tallest plants can come from the smaller seeds...


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 10, 2018)

SFnone said:


> don't worry about small seeds- some of the tallest plants can come from the smaller seeds...


I second that. I've had plenty of tiny seeds grow up big and strong


----------



## growslut (Dec 10, 2018)

Yesterday I watched/listened to the Bodhi interview on the Adam Dunn show

From the little Bodhi got to speak, the dude seems fascinating. I had no idea how deep he digs for the strains and how he travels all over the world to re-discover heirloom strains. And such a peaceful dude who has so much humble knowledge. He embodies good vibes. He was so genuine about wanting people to do whatever they can with his strains to further the genetic potential of weed. I wish I could have heard more of what he had to say

Adam Dunn however, is absolutely terrible at interviews. Adam spoke 85% of the time. It cracked me up how he always made sure to answer his own question first when asking Bodhi anything, and jump in to give his response to all the callers on the phone. But my favorite awful moments were when Adam interrupted a caller to tell him he couldn't ask another question because they had to do shout outs--and then cut to 8straight minutes of ramble-filled advertising. That and when Bodhi started to talk about how he has 5 seed companies--but Adam interrupted him and they never got back to it.

I only heard Bohdi talk about 2. Bohdi did say that Bodhi Seeds is the 'California Quisine' of the seed world. And Supernatural Selections features the heirloom varieties from his world travels.

Anyone know what the other 3 seed companies Bodhi is involved with?

Or a better source for a Bodhi interview?


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 10, 2018)

All the seeds I have sean adiverticed are just crosses.dos he have any lines that's worked to where 90 percent of all plants are the same?Thats what a real breader dos there is no way in hell one man can work 100 lines of beans to the finish in one life time.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 10, 2018)

growslut said:


> Yesterday I watched/listened to the Bodhi interview on the Adam Dunn show
> 
> From the little Bodhi got to speak, the dude seems fascinating. I had no idea how deep he digs for the strains and how he travels all over the world to re-discover heirloom strains. And such a peaceful dude who has so much humble knowledge. He embodies good vibes. He was so genuine about wanting people to do whatever they can with his strains to further the genetic potential of weed. I wish I could have heard more of what he had to say
> 
> ...


100%. Adam Dunn sucks, comes off super arrogant too. If you haven’t listened to the Pot Cast Bodhi interview, it is incredible. Just jam packed with information. If I had time, I’d take notes with timestamps.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 10, 2018)

growslut said:


> Yesterday I watched/listened to the Bodhi interview on the Adam Dunn show
> 
> From the little Bodhi got to speak, the dude seems fascinating. I had no idea how deep he digs for the strains and how he travels all over the world to re-discover heirloom strains. And such a peaceful dude who has so much humble knowledge. He embodies good vibes. He was so genuine about wanting people to do whatever they can with his strains to further the genetic potential of weed. I wish I could have heard more of what he had to say
> 
> ...


The potcast interview with bodhi was great


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 10, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> The potcast interview with bodhi was great


yes it was, they both were


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 10, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> 100%. Adam Dunn sucks, comes off super arrogant too. If you haven’t listened to the Pot Cast Bodhi interview, it is incredible. Just jam packed with information. If I had time, I’d take notes with timestamps.


the potcast is my jam. his interviews are spectacular i listened to the bodhi one many times. the one with my man from DVG was also a repeat listen


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 10, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> All the seeds I have sean adiverticed are just crosses.dos he have any lines that's worked to where 90 percent of all plants are the same?Thats what a real breader dos there is no way in hell one man can work 100 lines of beans to the finish in one life time.


I ask this question every single time I see comments like this, who works lines? Who has ever worked lines? DJ Short. Peak. Grimm I guess. Anyone else?

On top of that, when someone says consistent and stable lines, I hear “consistently mediocre”. Breeding for stable phenos also means breeding for the median. Less variance means you’re getting rid of those poor phenos, but also getting rid of the really stellar ones. With cannabis, it’s so easy to maintain mothers and clone, that I would argue that variability is a good thing. I also believe that inbreeding depression is the primary reason why DJ Short has seemed to drop off in quality since the early 90s. 

Now depending on the situation, that may not be true. If you’re growing outdoors and have to run everything from seed, then consistency and stability are good things. Most of the cannabis industry is moving the opposite direction though. 

People like to equate the cannabis breeding to vegetable breeding in a derogatory way. But cannabis is more like fruit breeding. Tons of hybrids. Tons of clones. The elite plants are clones, marketed and sold to the public.


----------



## growslut (Dec 10, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> 100%. Adam Dunn sucks, comes off super arrogant too. If you haven’t listened to the Pot Cast Bodhi interview, it is incredible. Just jam packed with information. If I had time, I’d take notes with timestamps.


He is arrogant. "Hey Adam, did you used to live in Amsterdam?" Lol, dude brought it up 100 times in the interview. For no reason.

Does anyone have a link to that Bodhi Pot Cast?


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 10, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I second that. I've had plenty of tiny seeds grow up big and strong


the parable of the mustard seed is in the bible for a reason


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 10, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I ask this question every single time I see comments like this, who works lines? Who has ever worked lines? DJ Short. Peak. Grimm I guess. Anyone else?
> 
> On top of that, when someone says consistent and stable lines, I hear “consistently mediocre”. Breeding for stable phenos also means breeding for the median. Less variance means you’re getting rid of those poor phenos, but also getting rid of the really stellar ones. With cannabis, it’s so easy to maintain mothers and clone, that I would argue that variability is a good thing. I also believe that inbreeding depression is the primary reason why DJ Short has seemed to drop off in quality since the early 90s.
> 
> ...


Glad you showed me the way for I just been growing weed for two years.thank you.


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 10, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I ask this question every single time I see comments like this, who works lines? Who has ever worked lines? DJ Short. Peak. Grimm I guess. Anyone else?
> 
> On top of that, when someone says consistent and stable lines, I hear “consistently mediocre”. Breeding for stable phenos also means breeding for the median. Less variance means you’re getting rid of those poor phenos, but also getting rid of the really stellar ones. With cannabis, it’s so easy to maintain mothers and clone, that I would argue that variability is a good thing. I also believe that inbreeding depression is the primary reason why DJ Short has seemed to drop off in quality since the early 90s.
> 
> ...


by the way how long you been growing weed?


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 10, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I ask this question every single time I see comments like this, who works lines? Who has ever worked lines? DJ Short. Peak. Grimm I guess. Anyone else?
> 
> On top of that, when someone says consistent and stable lines, I hear “consistently mediocre”. Breeding for stable phenos also means breeding for the median. Less variance means you’re getting rid of those poor phenos, but also getting rid of the really stellar ones. With cannabis, it’s so easy to maintain mothers and clone, that I would argue that variability is a good thing. I also believe that inbreeding depression is the primary reason why DJ Short has seemed to drop off in quality since the early 90s.
> 
> ...


You ask who works lines?Thats easy A GOOD BREADER OF POT DOS.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 10, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> All the seeds I have sean adiverticed are just crosses.dos he have any lines that's worked to where 90 percent of all plants are the same?Thats what a real breader dos there is no way in hell one man can work 100 lines of beans to the finish in one life time.


i don't think you understand bodhis mission. he is preserving the genetic diversity by spreading genetics he finds all over the world via his vast network. his testers work the lines and do with them what they want and there are allot of testers for an icon like bodhi. i suggest the potcast interview so maybe you get an idea what is going on here. cheers dude, it is cool you asked that in a respectful way, unlike some other knucklehead in this thread, no name need be mentioned.

this is about preservingthe plant that this budding industry is killing, pun intended ;0
we cannot keep selecting for a narrow set of expressions or we destroy a millenia of work god did to get cannabis to this point. i don't think bodhi claims to be a breeder in the sense you say or the tradityional sense, his mission is much much more important. if it were not for ppl like bodhi we would lose more than rks, which at this point we lost with only 2 decades of selection because we didn't want to grow something that stinky and indentifiableat the peak of the on the war on drugs in the u.s.a before carbon filters existed. it was impossible so now it is gone


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Dec 10, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> All the seeds I have sean adiverticed are just crosses.dos he have any lines that's worked to where 90 percent of all plants are the same?Thats what a real breader dos there is no way in hell one man can work 100 lines of beans to the finish in one life time.


BrEEder or chucker i don't think it matters to much how you wanna call it. It's pretty obvious he's doing something right putting out all that fire and all them options. He is kind of a big deal and he doesn't ask a arm and a leg for little sack of seeds. With that said he don't have take stuff out to f10 for me


----------



## HamNEggs (Dec 10, 2018)

I got a nice care package from them and I can't wait to see how these turn out. Wookie 41 x Purple Unicorn F3 are in the towel.


----------



## SFnone (Dec 10, 2018)

*Pinesoul x Orgasmatron Tester Report:*

There are two different phenos with this one- one is tall and skinny, with smaller, more coloful buds, and one is short and compact, with big baseball sized nugs. Once dried both have a semi-dense, styrofoam peanut feel, and if broken apart, the remains appear to move, sort of like how bonito flakes seem to wiggle.
The high is relaxing and blissfully foggy, leaving you walking around as if floating on a cloud. Indulge too much, and a warm and sleepy feeling comes on, making it a good choice for nighttime use. The come down is gentle and not taxing in the least.
The smell is maybe my favorite of all time. It starts off as a fruity chocolate thing, but shifts to a more pine-cleaner scent, with floral, cedar/juniper, berry sharpie notes. It has a pungent-ness- not stinky, but sharp- and reminds me of a woodsy perfume.
The taste is similar to the smell, but not as strong. Some have more berry in them, and some have a slightly minty, marshmallow/vanilla undertone.
Of 7 seeds planted, all popped out, resulting in 3 males and 4 females. 5 had maroon stalks and stems, 2 were solid green. Other than the difference in appearence, all the plants were more or less the same in effect, yeild, smell and taste.
 
 
The Specifics:
Flower Time- 60-70 days
Stretch- some have almost no stretch, others are fairly stretchy
Issues- no issues of any kind
Plant Size- some are tall and skinny, others are short and fat.
Yield- med. for all
Aroma- wonderful pine, lavender cedar/juniper, fruity chocolate, berry sharpie... maybe a little "dogshit" in there too. Simply beautiful. 10 out of 10
Flavor- similar to the taste, with some being more berry, some being more dessert-esque... doesn't come through quite as strong as the piercing bouquet that is the smell. 7 out of 10
Effect- calming and snuggly body, with a happy cloudy head. Also lasts quite a while. 8 out of 10
Bag Appeal- 9 out of 10... ( this is hard for me to determine, because people like different things, but for the most part i think everybody will like this- great smell, good high, nice sticky buds- some big, some small, all very sticky.
Overall Impression- This strain is good... It's not the best I've ever had, but it is one of the better ones. I give it an 8.5 out of 10.
Keeper?- yes. The high isn't perfect, but is good enough to keep around. The smell and terps however, is a personal favorite.
Final Word: From what I grew, this isn't a totally blow-you away powerhouse strain, but it is good enough to where i would buy and grow it again. I also think that with some hunting one could find a real gem. And i forgot to mention that it grows fine outdoors, but would probably do better inside. sorry if this was long.


----------



## SFnone (Dec 10, 2018)

Some more...
       
Apologies if the above is hard to read- i tried to use more bold lettering, but after the initial use, it didn't seem to work...


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 10, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> by the way how long you been growing weed?


Off and on since high school. More off than on, so maybe 5 years total. 

Most of my opinion on breeding comes from far longer than that studying genetics. 



ky farmer said:


> You ask who works lines?Thats easy A GOOD BREADER OF POT DOS.


I bring this up because this idea of breeders creating their inbred lines are the exception rather than the rule. Pretty much all the major “advances” in cannabis the past 30 years has come through random unintentional breedings (chem, OG, cookies).


----------



## Warpedpassage (Dec 11, 2018)

Does anyone have any info on the vintage pnw hasplant in the pnw x 88g13hp cross. In particular i wondering if the pnw is same 24year old cut used by coastal seeds in their strain the Puck. Id ask in the coastal thread but not much activity there.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 11, 2018)

Mothers Milk
 

Its torture though, no space to pop them until the new year


----------



## Craigson (Dec 11, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> All the seeds I have sean adiverticed are just crosses.dos he have any lines that's worked to where 90 percent of all plants are the same?Thats what a real breader dos there is no way in hell one man can work 100 lines of beans to the finish in one life time.


Trust us, this is whats good for cannabis and its future.
All these S1s and backcrosses and breeders claiming using clones is messing up genetics.
Dont get caught up in the cookies/gelato/purple punch fanboy craze.


----------



## DonnyDee (Dec 11, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Trust us, this is whats good for cannabis and its future.
> All these S1s and backcrosses and breeders claiming using clones is messing up genetics.
> Dont get caught up in the cookies/gelato/purple punch fanboy craze.


Can you please elaborate on this a bit? I still don't understand why feminised seeds are bad


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 11, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Trust us, this is whats good for cannabis and its future.
> All these S1s and backcrosses and breeders claiming using clones is messing up genetics.
> Dont get caught up in the cookies/gelato/purple punch fanboy craze.


like minded ppl in here, like you, warm my heart and give me hope 
genetic diversity ftw


----------



## GreenNucleus (Dec 11, 2018)

More Cowbell OGKB, day 25 flower

   
More Cowbell OKGB day 56 flower

 

The spectrum of my LEDs really makes it difficult to see the trichomes stacking but under the canopy gives a slightly better view: 

 

Hoping to take this one down in the next 1-5 days. Still not enough amber showing up but I need to reclaim some space.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 11, 2018)

DonnyDee said:


> Can you please elaborate on this a bit? I still don't understand why feminised seeds are bad


I will attempt to save craigson the trouble since I posted a quazi explaination above already. basically man breeding is selecting for desirable traits when everyone desires the same traits we select for what is making money or what is trendy or back before carbon filtering in the war on drugs we selected for less smell etc... over decades this "loses" the traits we did not select for. this is how many believe rks was lost. it was too stinky to grow on a large scale so it went the way of the dodo.
I am no geneticist but I also think it is detrimental because some traits are inherently more rare and as we move towards a homogenous plant it becomes harder to dig back into the gene pool and get terp profiles and traits that us old heads remember.
in the end genetic diversity is needed to ensure the plants survival in the long run or else everything wil one day smell and look the same. that is science  it happened in the food and other agriculture industries already
on a side note there is so much this industry commercial growers don't understand, things like terps are not the only thing making it smell, for this reason other factrs like bio protectents could be responsible for rks and other rare scents. in other words these are ersponses to their soil or predators etc. things like when a plant puts off pheromones for one insect to attract thekm into hunt an insect that is eating the plant. these smels can be strong and have nothing to do with terps. esters is an example. also I have researched rks in attempt to figure this out and I believe it is possible for reasons I wont go into here but have shared via email with some ppl more capable than me on the subject which is I sulfur in higher amounts causes the skunk smell in some strains. this has to do with how sulfur is used and how it bonds to terps and is already known to replicate the skunk and rotten egg smell in nature under similar scenarios. to be clear this was a 10000ft summary, I may even have used a wrong term its been a year since I sent that email with all my info from reading books on esters and terps not about cannabis
addendum
my stoned ass realized I went on and on and misread the question lol, anyway feminized seeds exponentially ruin diversity by removing literally half the gene pool from the breeding "pair" it is only the genetics of one parent not two. hence many times less diverse. open pollination is what is needed amn, and an indoor industry on top of commercial crop that ppl like one flavor basically of is gonna destroy cannabis in 50 years. 
i'd like to add jayblaze pointed out I was only referring to a subset of fems here. he is correct this is not a downside to fems as a whole but a segment of sefling using feminization


----------



## GreenNucleus (Dec 11, 2018)

Dread Bread x SSDD day 15 and 25 flower:

  
Dread Bread x SSDD #3 waiting for a spot in the flower tent:


Bad Dawg's KKxLBL freebie itching for a spot to flower:


The DBxSSDD plant at day 25 flower stretched an unreal amount. It was 14.5" when I moved it into flower, it's now at 48" and I think it's just now stopped growing. The 2nd may follow suit since it's driving northward still.


----------



## DonnyDee (Dec 11, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> TEXT



Thanks for the insight man. But hypothetically, were I to take 2 different SSDD girls and make feminised F2s from them, besides the greater genetic pool, some people would suggest that fem seeds are poorer - without any evidence to explain why. What'd be your view on that?


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 11, 2018)

DonnyDee said:


> Thanks for the insight man. But hypothetically, were I to take 2 different SSDD girls and make feminised F2s from them, besides the greater genetic pool, some people would suggest that fem seeds are poorer - without any evidence to explain why. What'd be your view on that?


I am not really too informed on that as I really am into regs personally, but I also see great value in an s1 as do many ppl I respect. so I don't buy into fems are useless, as for the downsides they do exist, but upsides do to. an upside would be the ability to skip a round of selection thus speeding up working the line, but if your goal is not to work a line then fems have no value really unless they wanna sell seeds ig. I want to add allot or all of this is my opinion or stuff I read from ppl I respect. I am not an expert first hand other than ive grown allot of pot but not nearly as much as many here
one personal example is I wanted chem 91 f1 and a selected s1 and then open pollinate the offspring. in this case s1 is very useful to me


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 11, 2018)

Was there a comment purge? Looks like all that silly guys stuff is gone.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 11, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> Dread Bread x SSDD day 15 and 25 flower:
> 
> View attachment 4247361 View attachment 4247362 View attachment 4247363
> Dread Bread x SSDD #3 waiting for a spot in the flower tent:
> ...


Thanks for posting those. 

The stretch on that dread bread X sunshine daydream is probably good news, right? I would guess her height is from her mango biche grandmother... is that sound genetics logic? 

I have that pack too... and hope to find the same someday! Super curious about smells and effects on that one.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 11, 2018)

DonnyDee said:


> Thanks for the insight man. But hypothetically, were I to take 2 different SSDD girls and make feminised F2s from them, besides the greater genetic pool, some people would suggest that fem seeds are poorer - without any evidence to explain why. What'd be your view on that?


Some people like to argue that fems are inherently worse than regs. I would argue that they are wrong. 

Let’s have a thought experiment. Let’s take two identical plants, except one is a male and the other is a female. The only difference between them is one has two copies of the X chromosome and the other has an X and a Y. Everything else is identical, even the X chromosomes. 

If you used both plants to pollinate the same female plant, the female offspring from both crosses would be indistinguishable from each other. The only difference would be that one cross would have males and the other wouldn’t. 

There’s nothing inherently wrong with fem seeds unless you specifically want male plants, or believe that there’s something special about male selection. 



outliergenetix said:


> I will attempt to save craigson the trouble since I posted a quazi explaination above already. basically man breeding is selecting for desirable traits when everyone desires the same traits we select for what is making money or what is trendy or back before carbon filtering in the war on drugs we selected for less smell etc... over decades this "loses" the traits we did not select for. this is how many believe rks was lost. it was too stinky to grow on a large scale so it went the way of the dodo.
> I am no geneticist but I also think it is detrimental because some traits are inherently more rare and as we move towards a homogenous plant it becomes harder to dig back into the gene pool and get terp profiles and traits that us old heads remember.
> in the end genetic diversity is needed to ensure the plants survival in the long run or else everything wil one day smell and look the same. that is science  it happened in the food and other agriculture industries already
> on a side note there is so much this industry commercial growers don't understand, things like terps are not the only thing making it smell, for this reason other factrs like bio protectents could be responsible for rks and other rare scents. in other words these are ersponses to their soil or predators etc. things like when a plant puts off pheromones for one insect to attract thekm into hunt an insect that is eating the plant. these smels can be strong and have nothing to do with terps. esters is an example. also I have researched rks in attempt to figure this out and I believe it is possible for reasons I wont go into here but have shared via email with some ppl more capable than me on the subject which is I sulfur in higher amounts causes the skunk smell in some strains. this has to do with how sulfur is used and how it bonds to terps and is already known to replicate the skunk and rotten egg smell in nature under similar scenarios. to be clear this was a 10000ft summary, I may even have used a wrong term its been a year since I sent that email with all my info from reading books on esters and terps not about cannabis
> ...


You’re conflating fems and S1’s. All S1’s are fems, but only S1’s are self pollinated. Most fems still have two parents. Additionally, even in the case of S1’s, there’s still recombination. Depending on the level of heterozygosity in the mother, the S1’s may still show a lot of variation.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 11, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Some people like to argue that fems are inherently worse than regs. I would argue that they are wrong.
> 
> Let’s have a thought experiment. Let’s take two identical plants, except one is a male and the other is a female. The only difference between them is one has two copies of the X chromosome and the other has an X and a Y. Everything else is identical, even the X chromosomes.
> 
> ...


ik I was pointing out a use for fems as opposed to the blanket statement fems suck, it didn't need to apply to all fems ig what I mean is you need to feminize to do this  and the idea is to halve the gene pool tho but yes variety is varying still lol


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 11, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Some people like to argue that fems are inherently worse than regs. I would argue that they are wrong.
> 
> Let’s have a thought experiment. Let’s take two identical plants, except one is a male and the other is a female. The only difference between them is one has two copies of the X chromosome and the other has an X and a Y. Everything else is identical, even the X chromosomes.
> 
> ...


hey bro not to reply twice but I realized after in another post you didn't quote of mine I did do what you said. I added you corrected me to that and clarified it only applies to a subset of feminization using selfing. <nsert thumbs up here>


----------



## klx (Dec 11, 2018)

growslut said:


> He is arrogant. "Hey Adam, did you used to live in Amsterdam?" Lol, dude brought it up 100 times in the interview. For no reason.
> 
> Does anyone have a link to that Bodhi Pot Cast?


Part 1 - https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-9-bodhi-of-bodhi-seeds-nierika-supernatural-selections

Part 2 - https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/bodhi-seeds


----------



## GreenNucleus (Dec 11, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Thanks for posting those.
> 
> *The stretch on that dread bread X sunshine daydream is probably good news, right? I would guess her height is from her mango biche grandmother... is that sound genetics logic? *
> 
> I have that pack too... and hope to find the same someday! Super curious about smells and effects on that one.


It could be the MB grandmother. I'm not experienced enough with SSDD but I don't recall seeing people post about crazy stretch. Maybe 1-2x veg size. This was approaching 3x's veg. Hope it produces something delicious and unique. 

I'll be putting the 3rd pheno (the most squat one) into flower once I chop the More Cowbell OGKB. Three females will hopefully provide some useful info for those growing her in the future.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Dec 11, 2018)

Hola amigos, been a while. Hope everyone is doing well. So update on the Space Cake.. I'm starting to think this strain doesn't like me very much. Out of 6 seeds I've gotten 5 males. I still have one that hasn't shown sex yet. Fingers crossed for a female. Since all the males showed sex quick I'm hoping its reluctance to show is a good sign.

Quick question for you guys - how important is smell to you for choosing a male to breed with? I found a nice structured Space Cake male but it lacks smell. Kinda generic smell from a stem rub. Should I toss it?


----------



## Craigson (Dec 11, 2018)

Ortega x snow lotus testers. 
Day 4 of flower to now day 18.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 11, 2018)

Craigson said:


> View attachment 4247640 Ortega x snow lotus testers.
> Day 4 of flower to now day 18.View attachment 4247637


Wow! Snow Lotus testers. Ha! 

Gotta say that says it all Re: Bodhi being a breeder or chucker. It just doesn’t matter in any way when you see he’s still testing beans who’s Dad’s been gone for years! Amazing, I’m blown away.


----------



## growslut (Dec 11, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Hola amigos, been a while. Hope everyone is doing well. So update on the Space Cake.. I'm starting to think this strain doesn't like me very much. Out of 6 seeds I've gotten 5 males. I still have one that hasn't shown sex yet. Fingers crossed for a female. Since all the males showed sex quick I'm hoping its reluctance to show is a good sign.
> 
> Quick question for you guys - how important is smell to you for choosing a male to breed with? I found a nice structured Space Cake male but it lacks smell. Kinda generic smell from a stem rub. Should I toss it?


Probably toss it. 

Bodhi says that his method for selecting males is to wait long enough to show if the male has resin. 
More resin=better male.


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 11, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> Hola amigos, been a while. Hope everyone is doing well. So update on the Space Cake.. I'm starting to think this strain doesn't like me very much. Out of 6 seeds I've gotten 5 males. I still have one that hasn't shown sex yet. Fingers crossed for a female. Since all the males showed sex quick I'm hoping its reluctance to show is a good sign.
> 
> Quick question for you guys - how important is smell to you for choosing a male to breed with? I found a nice structured Space Cake male but it lacks smell. Kinda generic smell from a stem rub. Should I toss it?


smell was important for me in my selection along with structure, but being outdoor i did not see much resin, so i relied on the mom for that when it came to making f2's. i think that there are so many variables that can make a difference when it comes to creation & the merging/backcrossing of genetics. what you select for can be vastly different than what the next person chooses, who is to say who is incorrect?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 12, 2018)

At day 28 from flip this Lemon Lotus is looking like it will be revegged. It has a great lemon skunk smell to it and is looking like it will yield well. 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 12, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> At day 28 from flip this Lemon Lotus is looking like it will be revegged. It has a great lemon skunk smell to it and is looking like it will yield well.
> View attachment 4247877
> View attachment 4247879
> 
> Cheers


wow looks awesome!!!


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Dec 12, 2018)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Update on Vietnamese x Columbian x Afghani F2 project
> I was a bit worried, but, as of this morning, all three are up and helmets off. One had a little trouble shedding the helmet, but I love how Rapid Rooters allow me to dunk just the stuck shell in water. It only took 30 seconds of water and a little shimmy, and they're all looking good and unstressed.
> 
> "Question of the Day"
> Saturday afternoon, I scuffed and soaked four Bodhi seeds: Granola Funk, Mountain Temple, SSDD, and Lucky Wookie, all singles, cuz that's how I roll. They went into Rapid Rooters this morning. *Just for fun, which do you think will be first up?*


Wow, it's cold in the garage these days, but seeds have been popping 100% over the last month...

but the suspense is killing me. 48 hours in Rapid Rooters and still no winner. SSDD and Mountain Temple are in the lead, root sticking up, but not out yet.

Can you tell I enjoy a friendly wager? lol


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Dec 12, 2018)

I love my cookies. I have a pack of each of Bodhi's cookie strains, except the Instant Karma cross. Anyone remember what that one was called? I sure wish I could pick up at least a few seeds of that one...


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 12, 2018)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> I love my cookies. I have a pack of each of Bodhi's cookie strains, except the Instant Karma cross. Anyone remember what that one was called? I sure wish I could pick up at least a few seeds of that one...


I always wanted to try his granola funk. I even see someone with that as their name. wookie+forum sounds dope af
in unrelated news pinesoul always sounded cool to me to


----------



## elkamino (Dec 12, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> I always wanted to try his granola funk. I even see someone with that as their name. wookie+forum sounds dope af
> in unrelated news pinesoul always sounded cool to me to


I grew Granola Funk two years ago. Got two phenos, pictured here. I could definitely see and smell the cookies in both, and the Wookie (I think...) in one, pic #3. It’s not nearly as dense as it looks, btw. Decent smoke, no doubt, but neither Was terpy or interesting enough for me. I’ve definitely seen better on this forum!

Structure is extra gFunky because They grew around a bare bulb vert 600 hps.


----------



## Keekoinhawaii (Dec 12, 2018)

Has anyone tried the more cowbell remix ogkb. Came for free from GLG. Not much info on the remix. Just curious I know the original is a beast that why I ordered it. All I found was that one Pheno can grow slow in veg. Anyone else kno anything. Thanx


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Dec 12, 2018)

Keekoinhawaii said:


> Has anyone tried the more cowbell remix ogkb. Came for free from GLG. Not much info on the remix. Just curious I know the original is a beast that why I ordered it. All I found was that one Pheno can grow slow in veg. Anyone else kno anything. Thanx


Hello,

I grow them, got 9 females for 12 seeds (guess i was lucky this time). My best female showed male flower at one node, but never again. So their is some hermie trait coming from the ogkb.

I grow them with 4 Black Triangle female. Same structure, same big og stretch, same very low production... my black raspberry were side by side, and they produce something like two times more, and BR is not a yielder... About flowering time, expect 8 or 9 weeks.

I think this 88g13hp don't increase the yield. Maybe it give more resin and power, but don't expect it to increase yield or structure too much.

For the taste their is two kind of pheno, got 5 that taste like rubber or plastic, and on smoke it's burn plastic. Not good at all in my opinion, but this is really the reported taste of g13hp dom pheno. Got 4 more ogkb, with a bitter cookie taste, like grapefruit mix with classic cookie aroma. It taste almost exactly like one of my favorite plant i keep on my mother plant garden, the "dark dance" : Some lemon larry x deep chunk mix with the dancehall (nycd mostly).

My dark dance smell lemon and leather, with some berry in the aftertaste, she is a lemon larry x deep chunk heavy dom. Once smoke it's the most acidic weed i ever smoke, like munching an onion or garlic, but with a taste of bitter berry like currant, and the taste stay for long in the mouth. Some friend don't like this taste and cannot smoke her, but if you love this taste it's really good  . When i made the selection, one pheno was more berry (i kept this one) and one ware more grapefruit. Well this ogkb x g13hp have almost exactly the same smell as the pheno of dark dance i didn't kept, and 90% the same as my keeper. Maybe a little more cookie and hashy. One last thing, i do some live frozen hash with them and BT, and when i opened the bag of frozen plant material, it smells grapefruit pretty hard.

Finally this weed is pretty powerful and the bud are dense and very resinous. High is strong indica stone.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 12, 2018)

elkamino said:


> I grew Granola Funk two years ago. Got two phenos, pictured here. I could definitely see and smell the cookies in both, and the Wookie (I think...) in one, pic #3. It’s not nearly as dense as it looks, btw. Decent smoke, no doubt, but neither Was terpy or interesting enough for me. I’ve definitely seen better on this forum!
> 
> Structure is extra gFunky because They grew around a bare bulb vert 600 hps. View attachment 4248017View attachment 4248016 View attachment 4248015View attachment 4248018


do you usually vert with a 600 that way? if so do you prefer it or is it your space demands it?


----------



## H2OBO (Dec 12, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Mothers Milk
> View attachment 4247253
> 
> Its torture though, no space to pop them until the new year


in the same boat, can't wait, gonna have to f2, thats a hard one to find anymore(thank you farm guy)


----------



## H2OBO (Dec 12, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> More Cowbell OGKB, day 25 flower
> 
> View attachment 4247348 View attachment 4247349 View attachment 4247350
> More Cowbell OKGB day 56 flower
> ...


LED's, resisted for so long, but they are getting so good, might be time to dabble. How you liking those puppies?


----------



## elkamino (Dec 12, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> do you usually vert with a 600 that way? if so do you prefer it or is it your space demands it?


No, not always. And not anymore. I just had a closet space, and like to expiriment with old equipment. I did enjoy going vertical, it’s definitely efficient use of light. however the brightass bulb in the middle of everything iand at eye level is both blinding and dangerous. I grow with mid-level LEDs now, and LST my plants very hard into a flat canopy. 

Had to replace a blown ballast this morningand that required me to get up above the girls so I took a few pix. Here’s my BBHP this morning, in a 5 gallon and flipped Nov 21  

Sharp eyes might spot 2 Sakura F2s lower right... 2 of 4. more on those and when there’s something to look at. Thanks @Nu-Be !


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 12, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> do you usually vert with a 600 that way? if so do you prefer it or is it your space demands it?





elkamino said:


> No, not always. And not anymore. I just had a closet space, and like to expiriment with old equipment. I did enjoy going vertical, it’s definitely efficient use of light. however the brightass bulb in the middle of everything iand at eye level is both blinding and dangerous. I grow with mid-level LEDs now, and LST my plants very hard into a flat canopy.
> 
> Had to replace a blown ballast this morningand that required me to get up above the girls so I took a few pix. Here’s my BBHP this morning, in a 5 gallon and flipped Nov 21
> View attachment 4248125
> Sharp eyes might spot 2 Sakura F2s lower right... 2 of 4. more on those and when there’s something to look at. Thanks @Nu-Be !


good info. I have been peepin' the vert thread on here and was thinking of trying it in my closet but more of a V shaped scrog maybe, but I am not really a fan of the netting like to be able to move shit in an emergency in a closet


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 12, 2018)

elkamino said:


> No, not always. And not anymore. I just had a closet space, and like to expiriment with old equipment. I did enjoy going vertical, it’s definitely efficient use of light. however the brightass bulb in the middle of everything iand at eye level is both blinding and dangerous. I grow with mid-level LEDs now, and LST my plants very hard into a flat canopy.
> 
> Had to replace a blown ballast this morningand that required me to get up above the girls so I took a few pix. Here’s my BBHP this morning, in a 5 gallon and flipped Nov 21
> View attachment 4248125
> Sharp eyes might spot 2 Sakura F2s lower right... 2 of 4. more on those and when there’s something to look at. Thanks @Nu-Be !


Looks good! BBHP are the next of my Bodhi gear to get run. Are these currently under LED? Reason I ask is my plants were magnesium hungry under LED's.


----------



## H2OBO (Dec 12, 2018)

first taste of black triangle just sampled, gonna need a full review, beauty. keeper, real popular in the friend circle.


----------



## Keekoinhawaii (Dec 12, 2018)

Got a pack of ssdd , space monkey and lemon lotus coming Post the grow soon once I find the males. I run rdwc and grow monsters so stay tuned. New to the site. But not new to growing. I have a four site custom rdwc system with 13 gallon pots. I live in Canada so only 4 years plants stay tuned bodhi family.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Dec 12, 2018)

elkamino said:


> neither Was terpy or interesting enough for me. I’ve definitely seen better on this forum!



I am beginning to wonder if it is just the luck of the draw on some of the f1 Bodhi packs we buy. The genetics are definitely there, maybe we need to find them? I have been interested in that Granola Funk, I see you are now running BBHP.

I posted that my own Blueberry Hashplant crop a couple years ago was absolutely beautiful, big yielders with major bag appeal, but the 5 females I ended up with were all sweet & muffiny, basically Blue Dream flowers on a Hash Plant frame. Kinda like what you said about the Granola Funk, really very nice, just not my personal preference.

I got no fire from the f1 BBHP females, BUT I had one male that was a different story the studliest male I have ever grown. You could smell him. He towered above the rest. I used it for a few SSDD & Gogi crosses that came out awesome, I also crossed it with a BBHP female (I posted that paper bag pollination pic) but I was not intending to run the BBHP & gave most seeds away,. Then I made hash with my remaining jars from the previous year. It made awesome resinous hash, consistency was perfect. I decided to run my last few seeds, theoretically for hash only.

This was late in the year outdoors so not big yielders, they were not near as pretty as the F1s & only had 2 females BUT BOTH these f2s ended up being the strongest smelling plants I grew all year. Loud pungent smells, WTF? I expected that to fade with the cure but they have not. In your face stuff, I love it. Sure wish I had kept some of those seeds.

Trying to figure it out, did I just not get any fiery phenos in my original pack or were these F2 something different...


----------



## Strudelheim (Dec 12, 2018)

elkamino said:


> No, not always. And not anymore. I just had a closet space, and like to expiriment with old equipment. I did enjoy going vertical, it’s definitely efficient use of light. however the brightass bulb in the middle of everything iand at eye level is both blinding and dangerous. I grow with mid-level LEDs now, and LST my plants very hard into a flat canopy.
> 
> Had to replace a blown ballast this morningand that required me to get up above the girls so I took a few pix. Here’s my BBHP this morning, in a 5 gallon and flipped Nov 21
> View attachment 4248125
> Sharp eyes might spot 2 Sakura F2s lower right... 2 of 4. more on those and when there’s something to look at. Thanks @Nu-Be !


Is that a magnesium def? Just wondering as I see it sometimes too.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 12, 2018)

Keekoinhawaii said:


> Has anyone tried the more cowbell remix ogkb. Came for free from GLG. Not much info on the remix. Just curious I know the original is a beast that why I ordered it. All I found was that one Pheno can grow slow in veg. Anyone else kno anything. Thanx


I ended up flowering 3 females and had 2 different phenos,one had no stretch in flower with round dome topped buds,the other stretched out fairly hard but in a good way and had more pointy type buds (if that makes sense ).


----------



## GreenNucleus (Dec 12, 2018)

H2OBO said:


> LED's, resisted for so long, but they are getting so good, might be time to dabble. How you liking those puppies?


@H2OBO 
I'm not the best source of information for lights. I went with LED because they were easy to build, gave me great configurability to meet the needs of my space and they were efficient/produce less heat.

I wanted each of those things. If i grew in a cold environment or somewhere where it was easier to handle excess heat or had way more space, I may have gone a different direction (but unlikely).

They've produced very nice flowers for me and I plan on using LED until something better comes along. But I have no comparative data or anecdotes. Started with LED out of the gate.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 12, 2018)

My four goji og, I think most lean towards the snow lotus with thicker stems, fruity smells. Definitely not og'ish with lanky stems and nodes but I'm digging that. I got the og kush pheno covered with my LVTK cut so I'm liking the more fruity/berry leaners.
Left to right:#2, #1, #4, #5... #2 and #4 are the fruitier smelling and #1 is the closest to og with its stretchiness. #5 was runt and I tossed her clone, too leafy for me.


----------



## JeffSessions (Dec 13, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> This was late in the year outdoors so not big yielders, they were not near as pretty as the F1s & only had 2 females BUT BOTH these f2s ended up being the strongest smelling plants I grew all year. Loud pungent smells, WTF? I expected that to fade with the cure but they have not. In your face stuff, I love it. Sure wish I had kept some of those seeds.
> 
> Trying to figure it out, did I just not get any fiery phenos in my original pack or were these F2 something different...


Sounds like a recessive trait from the f1 parents. The parents won't express, but some of the f2s will. If both you and your wife have blonde hair, but both of you have one parent with red hair, your
children might have red hair.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 13, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My four goji og, I think most lean towards the snow lotus with thicker stems, fruity smells. Definitely not og'ish with lanky stems and nodes but I'm digging that. I got the og kush pheno covered with my LVTK cut so I'm liking the more fruity/berry leaners.
> Left to right:#2, #1, #4, #5... #2 and #4 are the fruitier smelling and #1 is the closest to og with its stretchiness. #5 was runt and I tossed her clone, too leafy for me.
> View attachment 4248337


nice impromptu reflector sheilds 
the empire would be jelly
on a serious not those or gorgeous. so healthy. gg


----------



## Dryxi (Dec 13, 2018)

I have 6 silver mountain going right now in my grow journal if anyone is interested. I am going to be able to sex em soon (good since I only want 2 of the 6 and want to transplant them to the bed soon).

The Silver mountain are in the 1 gals. The two plants already transplanted to the bed are strawberry-banana from Seedsman.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 13, 2018)

Dryxi said:


> I have 6 silver mountain going right now in my grow journal if anyone is interested. I am going to be able to sex em soon (good since I only want 2 of the 6 and want to transplant them to the bed soon).
> 
> The Silver mountain are in the 1 gals. The two plants already transplanted to the bed are strawberry-banana from Seedsman.


man I wish I could find a raised bed like that for my closet size


----------



## elkamino (Dec 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Looks good! BBHP are the next of my Bodhi gear to get run. Are these currently under LED? Reason I ask is my plants were magnesium hungry under LED's.





Strudelheim said:


> Is that a magnesium def? Just wondering as I see it sometimes too.


Yeah I think it’s mg def that’s apparent in the mid leaves, dunno for sure, but I noticed it a week before flip and treated it the way I treat most issues when they pop up... by up-potting lol. I use the same organic 5-yr old soil, reamending it as per Coot’s recipe, or prepackaged KIS Organics Nutes. I rarely have noticeable issues regardless of strain. Because I didn’t treat it specifically I can’t say for sure it’s mag def, but since then new growth has been great. 

@HydroRed you may be on to something re LEDs tho, I’d first blamed the issue on too much light as I’d had them closer and they were a little wilty on their top leaves, so I lifted the lights too.

So a couple variables, dunno exactly how but likely related. Either way it’s smooth sailing right now... except for the foot of snow I gotta shovel out of this morning!


----------



## elkamino (Dec 13, 2018)

Baja.Beaches said:


> I am beginning to wonder if it is just the luck of the draw on some of the f1 Bodhi packs we buy. The genetics are definitely there, maybe we need to find them? I have been interested in that Granola Funk, I see you are now running BBHP.
> 
> I posted that my own Blueberry Hashplant crop a couple years ago was absolutely beautiful, big yielders with major bag appeal, but the 5 females I ended up with were all sweet & muffiny, basically Blue Dream flowers on a Hash Plant frame. Kinda like what you said about the Granola Funk, really very nice, just not my personal preference.
> 
> ...


My understanding is that Polyhybrids like most of the F1 genetics Bodhi puts out simply have lotsa variation potential, as Mr Sessions points out above. I’m certainly no geneticist but there’s a lot of diverse potential when you’re breeding from 4 differently-sourced grandparents, and honestly I’m surprised there’s not more variety in Bs F1 beans. 

Dont F2s always more variation?

The Supernatural Selections should be more uniform than his main collection, right?


----------



## Dryxi (Dec 13, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Dont F2s always more variation?


Pretty sure that is right


----------



## Tstat (Dec 13, 2018)

Back in the late 80's I had one strain someone gave me. I believe it to be some type of skunk. My buddy had Northern Lights, so we traded and grew them both. That skunk I had is widely considered the best anyone around here has smoked. Even now. It had so much trich coverage that I would store the buds in a tin and before long the entire bottom of the tin was covered. I used to scrape it up and smoke it in a bowl. One hitter for sure.

Fast forward a decade and I was growing again. I have been through some "nice" strains- mostly female seeds such as SLH, the various kush's, LSD, Mr. Nice, Vortex, etc. None of them produced the old trich piles I used to get, except one came close- Apollo 11.

I didn't know A11 was Bodhi at the time, and didn't really care. I grew that bitch for years and loved it. Then it was gone. I kept buying seeds, looking for that old favorite, or something like A11. 
Then I stumbled upon this thread and was intrigued. I found the old seed packet of A11 and was somewhat shocked to see it was a Bodhi. Too bad it was long gone by then.

So, now I have a bunch of Bodhi seeds. There have been a couple that I didn't care for (probably didn't get a good pheno), but SSDD, Space Monkey, and Goji OG all produce that magical trich coverage that I believe rivals that old skunk. I realize some of it is looking through green colored glasses and romanticizing that old grow.

And, I have A11 back! It's just like I remembered and will be featured in my garden for years to come. So, I want to thank the folks here for all the valuable info. And to the guys who hooked me back up with A11! 

With all the Bodhi crosses, it can be hard to come to grips with the fact that he produces some great genetics. I used to use that term "pollen chucker" to refer to people like him, with just an enormous amount of crosses. But now I don't think I'll buy from anyone else. And I get to test shit! 

Here's to a great 2019 growing and sowing!!


----------



## Cathouse (Dec 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Looks good! BBHP are the next of my Bodhi gear to get run. Are these currently under LED? Reason I ask is my plants were magnesium hungry under LED's.


I’ve noticed a similar pattern as well under a led spectrum 
Or maybe the clones require more, not sure , but seems to be one or the other


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 13, 2018)

Anyone have any recommendations for humidifiers for the grow room? My temps are about 80 degrees but humidity is at 30% so my VPD is way off and the plants are suffering. I want to bring up the humidity a bit.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 13, 2018)

Dryxi said:


> Pretty sure that is right


yup you are correct


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 13, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> nice impromptu reflector sheilds
> the empire would be jelly
> on a serious not those or gorgeous. so healthy. gg


Too lazy to paint it, lol. I only use this cabinet for emergencies and spare plants. I had another inspection at my apartment again, 3 in 2 months. I think they're selling this complex or something because both all were for the "bank."

So I had to hide the tent and pack the cabinet above. I'm thinking they just want everyone to move out or some shit, pestering us peasants.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 13, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for humidifiers for the grow room? My temps are about 80 degrees but humidity is at 30% so my VPD is way off and the plants are suffering. I want to bring up the humidity a bit.


Just add a couple buckets of water (or more if you have a big grow room) and that will do the trick


----------



## CanadianDank (Dec 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> At day 28 from flip this Lemon Lotus is looking like it will be revegged. It has a great lemon skunk smell to it and is looking like it will yield well.
> View attachment 4247877
> View attachment 4247879
> 
> Cheers


Looks phat and frosty for day 28! Good job my friend


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 14, 2018)

CanadianDank said:


> Looks phat and frosty for day 28! Good job my friend


Thank you, but honestly I give the beans all the credit. All I have done is not kill them.... yet lol 
A few other bud shots from this am at day 30 from flip
Ms strawberry
 
 
 
 
And just because I find it so pretty. This one again two days later lol
 

Cheers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 14, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> man I wish I could find a raised bed like that for my closet size


Where have you looked? I got a ton of big ass raised fabric beds for my yard last year on Amazon. 3x3, 4x4, round, ect.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 14, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Where have you looked? I got a ton of big ass raised fabric beds for my yard last year on Amazon. 3x3, 4x4, round, ect.


yea my closet is like an inch short of actual normal sizes lol. 35"x47" on floor is what i have


----------



## JeffSessions (Dec 14, 2018)

If someone who actually knows what they are talking about wants to chime in, please do, but after a little more reading, I think cannabis folks are misusing 'f1', 'f2', phenotype, and all them other sciencey words.

An f1 is produced by two _distinctly different _parental types. So the Supenatural stuff with two stable, true breeding, and unique parents are actual f1s and display one phenotype, combing the characteristics of the parents predictably.

All the regular Bodhi (and most of the other 'f1' seeds on market) are polyhybrid crosses, not f1s, as the parents are neither distinctly unique from each other or true to seed, stabilized lines.

Maybe not?


----------



## Craigson (Dec 14, 2018)

JeffSessions said:


> If someone who actually knows what they are talking about wants to chime in, please do, but after a little more reading, I think cannabis folks are misusing 'f1', 'f2', phenotype, and all them other sciencey words.
> 
> An f1 is produced by two _distinctly different _parental types. So the Supenatural stuff with two stable, true breeding, and unique parents are actual f1s and display one phenotype, combing the characteristics of the parents predictably.
> 
> ...


I think you are on the right track. Bodhi uses polyhybrids.
But i dont think a true f1 would give you one phenotype. Ive been wrong before and Ill be wrong again though lol


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 14, 2018)

Some revegged HAOGSSDD. Probably somewhere between week 4 and 5, I really have no idea. Way frostier than the first go around, really glad I revegged and took cuts. Gonna take clones from one and make beans with the other. Strangely, this time around she is throwing hairs that are orange straight away, there really hasn’t been too many plain white hairs.


----------



## GreenTools (Dec 14, 2018)

JeffSessions said:


> If someone who actually knows what they are talking about wants to chime in, please do, but after a little more reading, I think cannabis folks are misusing 'f1', 'f2', phenotype, and all them other sciencey words.
> 
> An f1 is produced by two _distinctly different _parental types. So the Supenatural stuff with two stable, true breeding, and unique parents are actual f1s and display one phenotype, combing the characteristics of the parents predictably.
> 
> ...


Whether the outcross comes from a polyhybrid or not, the 1st pairing will be an F1. That would include an IBL x with another IBL = IBL1xIBL2 F1. As for phenotypical expressions, you will still find varying results within any F1, whether they are land race selections or polyhybrids. The matchup of 2 separate donors by itself creates this opportunity. I.e., years ago I ran Bodhis' mango biche x Kashmir and ended up with 5 distinct phenos with distinctions in stature, flavor, effect and finish time...


----------



## z.bud (Dec 14, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Whether the outcross comes from a polyhybrid or not, the 1st pairing will be an F1. That would include an IBL x with another IBL = IBL1xIBL2 F1. As for phenotypical expressions, you will still find varying results within any F1, whether they are land race selections or polyhybrids. The matchup of 2 separate donors by itself creates this opportunity. I.e., years ago I ran Bodhis' mango biche x Kashmir and ended up with 5 distinct phenos with distinctions in stature, flavor, effect and finish time...


Hit the nail on the head with this statement.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 14, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Whether the outcross comes from a polyhybrid or not, the 1st pairing will be an F1. That would include an IBL x with another IBL = IBL1xIBL2 F1. As for phenotypical expressions, you will still find varying results within any F1, whether they are land race selections or polyhybrids. The matchup of 2 separate donors by itself creates this opportunity. I.e., years ago I ran Bodhis' mango biche x Kashmir and ended up with 5 distinct phenos with distinctions in stature, flavor, effect and finish time...


My parents and aunt, uncles and kids and us have all produced several phenos in the f1 generation but we are all polyhybreeds.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Dec 14, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> man I wish I could find a raised bed like that for my closet size


That one looks like a mortar pan.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 14, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> That one looks like a mortar pan.


he is in hydro tho. and they are cement mixing pans I believe yes. I was gonna use 4 of those actually and do holes but then I still needed an odd size lagre pan for the drainage water. so I went with stuff I had and saucers under fabric pots. its a hassle and not as optimal to use small pots imo but it will get me thru this run


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 14, 2018)

Thus far I have not been overly impressed with dynasty's cherry vanilla cookies in veg and think at best I may have one female out of three due to structure alone. I do have 2 space monkey and 2 of three silver mountin and all three clusterfunk that are sailing through veg. 

Also picking up a gorilla 5x5 today and put some more to the towel last night...

Laplata labs - (3) alien bubba pez
Bodhi - (3) sunshine daydream and (3) mango hashplant
Brothers Grimm -(3) rosseta stone fem seeds.... wish me luck


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 14, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> yea my closet is like an inch short of actual normal sizes lol. 35"x47" on floor is what i have


Check out these guys: https://www.grassrootsfabricpots.com/custom-fabric-raised-beds/

They make custom fabric pots for any dimensions you provide. Not sure of the price but could be an option for you if you have an irregular sized space.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 14, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Check out these guys: https://www.grassrootsfabricpots.com/custom-fabric-raised-beds/
> 
> They make custom fabric pots for any dimensions you provide. Not sure of the price but could be an option for you if you have an irregular sized space.


holy shit dude, you swooped in like a super hero. thanks!!!!! I bookmarked that one for later. I am gonna def order one if they can make only 1 or 2 at a time


----------



## lukio (Dec 14, 2018)

Space monkey. GG4 x Wookie

Day 65. fading out and coming down on Monday. Always stinks... 3rd or 4th grow with this one...its gonna be around a while!


----------



## Tstat (Dec 14, 2018)

lukio said:


> its gonna be around a while!


Yea, man- my favorite! Here are two that getting ready as well:


----------



## Tstat (Dec 14, 2018)

Oh, and check out the crazy looking fan leaf on my Love Triangle! It's a few weeks into veg and already showing her flowers 




veg and already showing her flowers, too


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 14, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Oh, and check out the crazy looking fan leaf on my Love Triangle! It's a few weeks into veg and already showing her flowers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldnt be suprised if it sprouted a little bud on the center of the leaf.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 14, 2018)

Not the best pic but here's one of my SSDDs that has gets that "witch hat" look.  
And some fresh frozen live resin processed from LVTK and SSDD. 
I'm really happy with how the two blended together to make this terpy golden goodness.


----------



## lukio (Dec 14, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Yea, man- my favorite! Here are two that getting ready as well:


looking good bro! gotta love the monkey


----------



## lukio (Dec 14, 2018)

Cobra Lips. Chem3 x Appalachia

day....ummmm....51? somewhere around there. i have a few phenos of this, theyre all stacking well and one smells like chemy soap...i dont know much about the chem 3...? anyone? im hopeful


----------



## elkamino (Dec 14, 2018)

lukio said:


> Cobra Lips. Chem3 x Appalachia..i dont know much about the chem 3...? anyone? im hopeful
> 
> View attachment 4249115


----------



## GreenNucleus (Dec 14, 2018)

@lukio - I love your photography. Same for @numberfour 

You both have your own style but it's consistent and really pleasant. What light do you use? My LEDs are awful for taking pictures but my area is set up in such a way that i can't really remove them from their growing location. 

Just curious how you get such great shots.


----------



## lukio (Dec 14, 2018)

elkamino said:


>


thanks dude! ah, so its "just" a chemdog pheno. interesting...i follow all the chemdog not chemdawg crew

so, where i get get confused is bodhis jb91 and skunkva crosses, seems he was bamboozled, too! i have clusterfunk and chem kesey in the fridge ready for the side by side....  maybe next winter...

thanks for the info...i kinda should known! 



GreenNucleus said:


> @lukio - I love your photography. Same for @numberfour
> 
> You both have your own style but it's consistent and really pleasant. What light do you use? My LEDs are awful for taking pictures but my area is set up in such a way that i can't really remove them from their growing location.
> 
> Just curious how you get such great shots.


thanks, man  appreciated.

Well, my excuse is i'm a photographer by trade, not sure what numberfour's excuse is, but his photos are ace! i was also gonna ask him. i run all pro equipment which is definitely cheating. i really enjoy photographing the ganja.

i'm an led fanatic, im all led...when you know, you know


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 14, 2018)

lukio said:


> thanks dude! ah, so its "just" a chemdog pheno. interesting...i follow all the chemdog not chemdawg crew, haha!
> 
> so, where i get get confused is bodhis jb91 and skunkva crosses, seems he was bamboozled, too!.i have clusterfunk and chem kesey in the fridge ready for the side by side....  maybe next winter...
> 
> ...


Skunk VA is the real deal Chem 91 clone. The JB cut is apparently a more diesel plant, it’s not Chem 91. Chem 3 was popped along with Chem 4. Very few people have the cut. I don’t know much about it, so few people have actually grown it, but I’ve heard good things about Cobra Lips.


----------



## lukio (Dec 14, 2018)

heres a silver mountain. ssh x appalachia. day 51 ish




jayblaze710 said:


> Skunk VA is the real deal Chem 91 clone. The JB cut is apparently a more diesel plant, it’s not Chem 91. Chem 3 was popped along with Chem 4. Very few people have the cut. I don’t know much about it, so few people have actually grown it, but I’ve heard good things about Cobra Lips.


right, thanks. thats kinda what i'd gathered from the potcasts...hmmm. i like the diesel side of things, i have a heavy leaning sour d casey jones i cant let go of which is trainwreck x sour d x thai...its amazing...foxtails like the sour...lovely smoke it is. ive never grown any chem strains before


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Dec 14, 2018)

"chem 3 is the best kept secret of the chem family, shes bushy, sweet, sour, and chemmy, with incredible resin production and a knockout chem effect."

Straight from the Bodhi Strain Compainion Guide https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432


----------



## ibitegirls (Dec 14, 2018)

whats up guys. happy holidays to everyone!

great week for my little garden. I'm happy as hell to report that 3 out 6 plants are females. I threw out the males today. Unfortunately one DLA 7, one Blue Dream and one Wolf Pack turned male, so I'm down to 3 plants.

here are the three females: DLA #7, Goji, Wolf Pack

the DLA #7 is the most aesthetically pleasing plant i've seen in a while.

Do they look healthy to you guys? Some of the newer growth is light green, I'm assuming that is normal?


----------



## Dryxi (Dec 15, 2018)

ibitegirls said:


> whats up guys. happy holidays to everyone!
> 
> great week for my little garden. I'm happy as hell to report that 3 out 6 plants are females. I threw out the males today. Unfortunately one DLA 7, one Blue Dream and one Wolf Pack turned male, so I'm down to 3 plants.
> 
> ...


They look healthy to me!


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 15, 2018)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> "chem 3 is the best kept secret of the chem family, shes bushy, sweet, sour, and chemmy, with incredible resin production and a knockout chem effect."
> 
> Straight from the Bodhi Strain Compainion Guide https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432


hey man cool resource.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 15, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> @lukio - I love your photography. Same for @numberfour
> 
> You both have your own style but it's consistent and really pleasant. What light do you use? My LEDs are awful for taking pictures but my area is set up in such a way that i can't really remove them from their growing location.
> 
> Just curious how you get such great shots.


Thanks for the kind words. I'm using quantum boards but take the majority of my pictures when the plants are in the dark with the flash.



lukio said:


> thanks dude! ah, so its "just" a chemdog pheno. interesting...i follow all the chemdog not chemdawg crew
> 
> so, where i get get confused is bodhis jb91 and skunkva crosses, seems he was bamboozled, too! i have clusterfunk and chem kesey in the fridge ready for the side by side....  maybe next winter...
> 
> ...


 Haha my excuse is the bud is just that f**king good  but in seriousness I use a Sony RX100 111, always out and about with the kids and dog, wanted something that fit in my pocket, its tiny but takes a great pics and vids. Take most pictures using the flash which is a pop up but can be manually moved up or down. Just crop pics in windows. 

Thanks for the words mate, from a man from your profession. Your pics and plants are always on point


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 15, 2018)

lukio said:


> heres a silver mountain. ssh x appalachia. day 51 ish
> View attachment 4249164
> 
> 
> right, thanks. thats kinda what i'd gathered from the potcasts...hmmm. i like the diesel side of things, i have a heavy leaning sour d casey jones i cant let go of which is trainwreck x sour d x thai...its amazing...foxtails like the sour...lovely smoke it is. ive never grown any chem strains before


 I have a few silver mountin going and this pic makes me feel good about choosing to run them. Thanks for the confidence man. Setting up the fluence spyder x plus in an hour or 2 and we will see if I get some females.




Dryxi said:


> They look healthy to me!



Agreed they look very happy and are stacking the nodes nice and tight like I prefer. Nice looking plants man. Looks like a tad bit of curl up on some leaves on the side. I'm battling a small amount of this also due to humidity swings but dont sweat it they are small still and look good... I find they work there way out of this when they get big anyway. Happy growing!


----------



## Asterisk101 (Dec 16, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for humidifiers for the grow room? My temps are about 80 degrees but humidity is at 30% so my VPD is way off and the plants are suffering. I want to bring up the humidity a bit.


Hey mojo
A swamp cooler on your intake might be a solution. I have one running passively on my hoop house. Should bring your rh up 15+ points at 30, and bring your temps down a bit too.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 16, 2018)

Yes, I do have 3/4 Phone Home females that look like each other and sported just a couple preflower now are shooting pistils everywhere. Short bushy and wide leaves. Some funk already at 2 weeks. All healthy and growing.

Space Monkey in vape rotation and getting used up. Incredible odor that I cannot even describe. More and more funky, just like a monkey. This was the most Indica displaying Monkey I have grown. Dusted her with DNA Sleeskunk and I have many nice dark seeds for some Sleemonkey. And f2 Monkeys.


----------



## Craigson (Dec 16, 2018)

Skunk 91 runt pheno day 22


----------



## Tstat (Dec 16, 2018)

Good morning, good morning!





I'm a Monkey Man!





More Monkey





And some Goji just for good measure


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 16, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Skunk 91 runt pheno day 22View attachment 4250018


Out of all the runt plants I have grown, they all have provided some absolute fire smoke. I grew a Pyramid seeds' Galaxy last year, 1/4 the size of all other plants that grow, but holy fuck, i think its still some of the best smoke in my collection. cured it for 5 months before I even tasted it, puts your brain on the moon before you even finish the exhale, and you stay there. Point being, you can find some great stuff in those runts. That one looks real promising. 



Tstat said:


> Good morning, good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woooooeeeeee! looks real nice. Hows trimming up the Goji?


----------



## Tstat (Dec 16, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Hows trimming up the Goji?


Well, mine grows like a vine, lol! But the trimming is pretty easy actually.


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 16, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> Just add a couple buckets of water (or more if you have a big grow room) and that will do the trick





Asterisk101 said:


> Hey mojo
> A swamp cooler on your intake might be a solution. I have one running passively on my hoop house. Should bring your rh up 15+ points at 30, and bring your temps down a bit too.


Thanks for the advice. I must admit this is a condition I usually don't have to fight. Usually I'm frantically trying to bring the humidity DOWN in my grow room lol.

Plants are only a few weeks old from seeds and aren't big enough to transpire enough moisture to be their own humidifiers for the room. Especially with it being rather cold in my area and me blasting heat in my house has dropped the RH to rock bottom levels. I will say that I have learned ALOT about VPD and its effect on transpiration over the last several days so its been a great learning experience, hopefully making me be a better gardener in the future. As they say, calm waters a skilled sailor does not make.


----------



## Asterisk101 (Dec 16, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Thanks for the advice. I must admit this is a condition I usually don't have to fight. Usually I'm frantically trying to bring the humidity DOWN in my grow room lol.
> 
> Plants are only a few weeks old from seeds and aren't big enough to transpire enough moisture to be their own humidifiers for the room. Especially with it being rather cold in my area and me blasting heat in my house has dropped the RH to rock bottom levels. I will say that I have learned ALOT about VPD and its effect on transpiration over the last several days so its been a great learning experience, hopefully making me be a better gardener in the future. As they say, calm waters a skilled sailor does not make.


It might be worth looking into an ultrasonic fogger. I used to use one for growing mushies.


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 16, 2018)

Asterisk101 said:


> It might be worth looking into an ultrasonic fogger. I used to use one for growing mushies.


Great minds think alike. I actually bought one a year or so back to help with some sinus problems I was having. Its small but I have it sitting in my grow temp and has brought the RH up about 15% while not at the ideal level, it was enough to get the plants jump started to begin their transpiration again. I am hoping to limp along long enough that they put on some size and start adding adequate humidity back into the room on their own. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Schwaggy P (Dec 16, 2018)

Chem Kesey


----------



## Schwaggy P (Dec 16, 2018)

lukio said:


> thanks dude! ah, so its "just" a chemdog pheno. interesting...i follow all the chemdog not chemdawg crew
> 
> so, where i get get confused is bodhis jb91 and skunkva crosses, seems he was bamboozled, too! i have clusterfunk and chem kesey in the fridge ready for the side by side....  maybe next winter...
> 
> ...


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 16, 2018)

dank Sinatra f2, white sunshine, field trip, and sunshine daydream doing great coming along real well. Hoping for that blueberry jam pheno with the dank Sinatra f2


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 16, 2018)

just popped a few randoms in my collection tonight, but I put some J1HP's back in there, I'd like to keep that one around! actually its singular, but I'll take either a boy or girl on it. Would love to cross it with the HAOGxSSDD (ive just been calling it biker daydream) if its a male. Otherwise, I'm gonna take cuts and hit it with Dominions' Helena male I have, which is super stinky and resinous, frosty leaves in veg..


----------



## barneyfife (Dec 16, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> just popped a few randoms in my collection tonight, but I put some J1HP's back in there, I'd like to keep that one around! actually its singular, but I'll take either a boy or girl on it. Would love to cross it with the HAOGxSSDD (ive just been calling it biker daydream) if its a male. Otherwise, I'm gonna take cuts and hit it with Dominions' Helena male I have, which is super stinky and resinous, frosty leaves in veg..


So you’ve grown out the HAOGxSSDD? What do you think of it? With my bodhi gear i started black triangle & SSDD. 
But i have the haog/ssdd actually gave it to my friend he’s starting those i didn’t have the room at the moment. And wanted to get as many started as I could.


----------



## barneyfife (Dec 16, 2018)

I didn’t do so well on th ssdd i germed 6 only got 1 to pop. On the bright side it’s a girl. 
But what are the chances out of that 1 girl i get a winner lol. Of course i do have 5 seeds left in that pack so that’s cool.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 16, 2018)

barneyfife said:


> what are the chances out of that 1 girl i get a winner


Decent, Out of 3 females I got 3 nice plants


----------



## Schmarmpit (Dec 17, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Decent, Out of 3 females I got 3 nice plants


Ditto. Popped a whole pack and got 3 girls, all of them great!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 17, 2018)

barneyfife said:


> So you’ve grown out the HAOGxSSDD? What do you think of it? With my bodhi gear i started black triangle & SSDD.
> But i have the haog/ssdd actually gave it to my friend he’s starting those i didn’t have the room at the moment. And wanted to get as many started as I could.


Took one lady to flower, she’s a keeper.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 17, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> Whether the outcross comes from a polyhybrid or not, the 1st pairing will be an F1. That would include an IBL x with another IBL = IBL1xIBL2 F1. As for phenotypical expressions, you will still find varying results within any F1, whether they are land race selections or polyhybrids. The matchup of 2 separate donors by itself creates this opportunity. I.e., years ago I ran Bodhis' mango biche x Kashmir and ended up with 5 distinct phenos with distinctions in stature, flavor, effect and finish time...


A true P1 plant needs to be homozygous on all genes,which as far as I'm aware doesn't occur in any varieties. Crossing 2 unrelated F1s does not make them P1 plants and their offspring F1s they will just be a continuation of their parents (F2,F3 etc).


----------



## GreenTools (Dec 17, 2018)

P1= parent. F1= 1st filial generation from P1 and P2.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 17, 2018)

Dank Zappa


----------



## H2OBO (Dec 17, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> @H2OBO
> I'm not the best source of information for lights. I went with LED because they were easy to build, gave me great configurability to meet the needs of my space and they were efficient/produce less heat.
> 
> I wanted each of those things. If i grew in a cold environment or somewhere where it was easier to handle excess heat or had way more space, I may have gone a different direction (but unlikely).
> ...


thanks, glad its working well, I've been looking for something to mix into the hps, or direct replace. thought it'd be lec's, and got lucky enough to find some a few days ago on discount that I can mix in . 100 w/ phillips sunlight commercials, not bad , going to do every other, will see. I need to dial in with the led's, seems theres a lot of variables and potential


----------



## H2OBO (Dec 17, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> View attachment 4250321 View attachment 4250323View attachment 4250324


loved my cluster funk, twisted the mind a little big, i think that was the jb


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 17, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4250806
> Dank Zappa


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 17, 2018)

barneyfife said:


> I didn’t do so well on th ssdd i germed 6 only got 1 to pop. On the bright side it’s a girl.
> But what are the chances out of that 1 girl i get a winner lol. Of course i do have 5 seeds left in that pack so that’s cool.


I had 6 ssdd left and popped all of them. Outta the 6, I think 5 popped fingers crossed for a winner. Maybe do a danksinatraxssdd if I find a gud enuff male.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 18, 2018)

Just might have 5/5 Black Triangle busting dirt in Solos. Three Phone Home in early flower a growing and getting bushy. Wide leaves short and stocky, looking quite homogeneous actually. All are deep green with no deficiencies noted.

About to load a stem with Monkey for the Underdog. Space Monkey fills the room with Cedar, pine and a bit of rancid funk.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 18, 2018)

Day 34 from flip for the Lemon Lotus. The tall Christmas tree shaped one is a heavy feeder. She is already showing she is hungry . I will top dress her a bit. As a comparison none of the others look hungry at all. In fact a few still look the exact opposite.
Ms Strawberry 
 
The frostiest but also looks to be the lowest yielding.
 
The Christmas tree
 
The Lemon Skunky smelling one. 
 
This is the one that tripled in height with very little branching. It is also the only one without any double serration on the leaves. My simple mind is thinking it is the most lemon g leaning of the bunch?
 
And the last one. Still nothing standing out to me about it. You can see the yellowing lower leaves on the christmas tree in the background.


On a side note I am almost at page 1400 of this thread lol

Cheers


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 18, 2018)

Space Cake #1 has become a bit of a favourite of mine so far.
 
Starflight Guava #1&2
  
Dream Lotus


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 18, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4250806
> Dank Zappa


That looks dangerous. You better send a sample over here for testing. I gotta make sure it doesn’t get you *too* stoned! Trust me on this, it’s for safety, the children, etc etc. 

Also, anybody heard anything about testers? I forgot about them and pooped some beans, but if the testers come soon I can just 12/12 from seed them for the most part.


----------



## z.bud (Dec 18, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> That looks dangerous. You better send a sample over here for testing. I gotta make sure it doesn’t get you *too* stoned! Trust me on this, it’s for safety, the children, etc etc.
> 
> Also, anybody heard anything about testers? I forgot about them and pooped some beans, but if the testers come soon I can just 12/12 from seed them for the most part.


I got my testers December 10th.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 18, 2018)

Last email I got about testers was confirming that they received my info and choices and would let me know when they were sent. Almost two weeks ago. It is the holidaze so I can only imagine how busy they are. 

I am also happy to say I received a Christmas present early this year. Some of these will be hitting the towels today. Once I decide on what . Maybe start with a few of each lol Really can't thank this guy enough for his generosity. For someone like myself who can't buy many seeds this is amazing.
 

My Bodhi journey started with a great soul gifting me the Lemon Lotus AKA Love Gift, and now the love just keeps on coming lol

Cheers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 18, 2018)

z.bud said:


> I got my testers December 10th.


Huh, was that from the big list that went out a few weeks back? Seems like some people just randomly have them arrive? Did I miss the “sent” email?


----------



## Tstat (Dec 18, 2018)

How does it work with testers? Do you have to email and request new ones once you finish the previous test? All of mine are still vegging, so I don't need any more atm, but just wondering...


----------



## lukio (Dec 18, 2018)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> "chem 3 is the best kept secret of the chem family, shes bushy, sweet, sour, and chemmy, with incredible resin production and a knockout chem effect."
> 
> Straight from the Bodhi Strain Compainion Guide https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432


sounds promising, cheers!



Schwaggy P said:


> View attachment 4250321 View attachment 4250323View attachment 4250324


nice! have you flowered them before?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 18, 2018)

Tstat said:


> How does it work with testers? Do you have to email and request new ones once you finish the previous test? All of mine are still vegging, so I don't need any more atm, but just wondering...


That’s pretty much what Im trying to figure out. I figured they just came out twice a year, spring and fall. But it seems like some people just randomly get them? Do they request them? When did you receive yours? I am not trying to come off like I’m owed as many testers as everybody or anything, just curious if there’s any rhyme or reason to how this works?

Also it would be nice to get a confirmation that the reports were at least received. Just “thank you we got your reports” would be nice. Considering that people not ever submitting reports is an ongoing issue.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Dec 18, 2018)

Another weekly update:

More Cowbell OGKB harvest - a very sticky pile of small flowers. This one stinks, it filled the entire house and when someone came over, they said they could smell it outside 5 hrs after I had finished trimming. Not for those who can't deal with strong odor. Not a huge producer but this is sedative. Late at night, vape a bowl of this and forget about your own existence for an hour or so. Great for sleeping.

 
The clone(s) of the plant above with a slightly longer veg time. This is all for me so I don't mind the lower yields because it's strong AF
 
Dread Bread x SSDD - day 32 flower and growing past my light. I could raise it more but I want to keep it close enough to my other two plants. One of the two DBxSSDDs must've popped a male flower because I found a few "cinged" hairs on a couple branches over the past week. I want to let it keep running because it looks like a keeper early on, I'll keep a close eye on it. Still haven't found the culprit.
 
I'm trying to convince myself this is a wizard hat pheno SSDD melded with the DB. Probably not but I'll delude myself a while longer
 
DB x SSDD - day 22 flower, just getting started but the frost is setting in quick
 
DB x SSDD - day 3 flower, needs some nitrogen. Looks way to pale compared to the others.


----------



## jp68 (Dec 18, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> Another weekly update:
> 
> More Cowbell OGKB harvest - a very sticky pile of small flowers. This one stinks, it filled the entire house and when someone came over, they said they could smell it outside 5 hrs after I had finished trimming. Not for those who can't deal with strong odor. Not a huge producer but this is sedative. Late at night, vape a bowl of this and forget about your own existence for an hour or so. Great for sleeping.
> 
> ...


Dread seems to take off for the ceiling from what ive seen


----------



## Tstat (Dec 18, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> When did you receive yours?


11/7 is when I got the “sent” email. Popped em right away, probably the next week.


----------



## SFnone (Dec 18, 2018)

Tstat said:


> How does it work with testers? Do you have to email and request new ones once you finish the previous test? All of mine are still vegging, so I don't need any more atm, but just wondering...





reallybigjesusfreak said:


> That’s pretty much what Im trying to figure out. I figured they just came out twice a year, spring and fall. But it seems like some people just randomly get them? Do they request them? When did you receive yours? I am not trying to come off like I’m owed as many testers as everybody or anything, just curious if there’s any rhyme or reason to how this works?
> 
> Also it would be nice to get a confirmation that the reports were at least received. Just “thank you we got your reports” would be nice. Considering that people not ever submitting reports is an ongoing issue.


Mrs B told me before that testers are technically always open- but that the main "rounds" are in spring and fall- one can technically get testers at any time, but the request may not always be received- if that makes sense... I think they just don't want to "work" so hard, sorting through emails and addresses, all year round- especially seeing as a lot of people who make requests don't ever even really test the stuff- I hope that doesn't sound like a slur... I personally have horrible discipline when it comes to tedious tasks... as for getting back, who's to say- (Mr) B sent me an email about the PU mixes around a week ago saying that they are unpredictable- I think because of that unpredictability, he is more invested in the testing of that particular dad... I never got any email about the pinesoul/orgasmatron, so... I don't know... this is all speculation, but one thing about Bodhi, is he seems to be very carefree... kind of like the wind... floats in when he does, then is gone and off to something new... unpredictable himself. just gotta accept it as it comes I guess... to quote him, "the spirit guides".


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 18, 2018)

SFnone said:


> Mrs B told me before that testers are technically always open- but that the main "rounds" are in spring and fall- one can technically get testers at any time, but the request may not always be received- if that makes sense... I think they just don't want to "work" so hard, sorting through emails and addresses, all year round- especially seeing as a lot of people who make requests don't ever even really test the stuff- I hope that doesn't sound like a slur... I personally have horrible discipline when it comes to tedious tasks... as for getting back, who's to say- (Mr) B sent me an email about the PU mixes around a week ago saying that they are unpredictable- I think because of that unpredictability, he is more invested in the testing of that particular dad... I never got any email about the pinesoul/orgasmatron, so... I don't know... this is all speculation, but one thing about Bodhi, is he seems to be very carefree... kind of like the wind... floats in when he does, then is gone and off to something new... unpredictable himself. just gotta accept it as it comes I guess... to quote him, "the spirit guides".


That answers it spot on for me, thank you.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 18, 2018)

Mrs. Bodhi sent my bro a message on IG, not sure if my brother made the original inquiry or if she messaged him out of the blue, on Dec 8th that she would try to get the testers out soon to him. He is stilling waiting so I figure it is pretty random.

Though I did see on her IG today a bunch of packages going out in the mail but larger packages for hoodies and stuff.


----------



## z.bud (Dec 18, 2018)

I know the shirts were a big hit, it’s also the holidays, and I’m sure Mrs. B is bogged down. She has to take care of her kids too, and Bodhi is gettin ready for one of his amazing trips. I’m sure the rest of the testers will go out once things settle down. But I am a nobody, I’m just making assumptions based on my household


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 18, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Last email I got about testers was confirming that they received my info and choices and would let me know when they were sent. Almost two weeks ago. It is the holidaze so I can only imagine how busy they are.
> 
> I am also happy to say I received a Christmas present early this year. Some of these will be hitting the towels today. Once I decide on what . Maybe start with a few of each lol Really can't thank this guy enough for his generosity. For someone like myself who can't buy many seeds this is amazing.
> View attachment 4251181
> ...


Thats so cool to see Lucky Charms out to an F3 when it was pretty much a unicorn a couple of years ago. Did your secret santa say what traits they were trying to stabilize in the Lucky Charms work?


----------



## bobqp (Dec 19, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Last email I got about testers was confirming that they received my info and choices and would let me know when they were sent. Almost two weeks ago. It is the holidaze so I can only imagine how busy they are.
> 
> I am also happy to say I received a Christmas present early this year. Some of these will be hitting the towels today. Once I decide on what . Maybe start with a few of each lol Really can't thank this guy enough for his generosity. For someone like myself who can't buy many seeds this is amazing.
> View attachment 4251181
> ...


I'm growing a few of those dank Sinatra f2s. Really nice fat plants. I'm using half my females to make f3s and pass those on.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 19, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Thats so cool to see Lucky Charms out to an F3 when it was pretty much a unicorn a couple of years ago. Did your secret santa say what traits they were trying to stabilize in the Lucky Charms work?


No they didn't. But I didn't ask either lol 
I am popping 10 Dank Sinatra f2s and 10 More cowbell x Lucky charms.

Cheers


----------



## numberfour (Dec 19, 2018)

How'd I miss all these fire seed give aways lol..some great crosses 

Running these 1212 from seed and liking what I see from all strains

More Cowbell #2
 
No give on the squeeze shes solid as and an amazing nose. Really impressed with this pheno, looking like a fast finisher too.

Space Monkey #2
 
Can see why this strain is popular, this is one of three phenos running and they're all putting out and all a little bit different. 

Tranquil Elelphantizer
 
Big and has a presence about her, sowed at the same time as the plants above, indica dominant plants are slower in 1212 from seed I've found, worth the wait though looking at her.

Black Raz
 
Smells like a sharpie visited a strip club run by..dirty whore raspberries...amazing


----------



## DtsHs (Dec 19, 2018)

Silver Sunshine


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 19, 2018)

Jabbas stash. I thought this was fat purple so I was happy as this is my last jabba seed. I killed all but this one and a male. Growing super slow so hopefully a Bubba leaning female.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 19, 2018)

My four goji girls. #2 and #4 are swelling up with big ol head colas, #1 is a lankier og leaner but I already have a nice lvtk pheno that is lanky og so I'm not interested in keeping #1 any longer, #5 is a leafy runt and so she will not be ran again either. 

#4 here has came up from way behind #2 for a slight lead in most likely keeper. She was much further behind when I flipped but she has bigger buds for her size than #2, both have similar sweet floral smell. I like that #4 here is more compact too, less lanky. 
 

#2, real nice and still may be the keeper cut, smoke will be final judge lol, but she is a bit taller and lankier so I like the shortness /less stretch of the above #4
 

#1, tallest lankiest plant, less sweet but still a sandalwood type plant smell pleasant smell, smaller buds than 2 or 4 so another reason no keepy.
 

#5, the runt, small buds and way too much leaf. I'm not a fan of trimming and I'm focusing on strains that I enjoy smoking and that have higher bud to leaf ratios.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 19, 2018)

Also I should add that these 4 girls didn't come out as frosty as the first 5 girls I had out of this same pack so I think I missed these girls full potential this round. Sadly only 1 girl will get flowered out again but I'm hoping she frost up a bit better on the clone run.

Edit: I did pollinate these girls but that shouldn't effect the frost output so I think they went into flower unhealthy.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My four goji girls. #2 and #4 are swelling up with big ol head colas, #1 is a lankier og leaner but I already have a nice lvtk pheno that is lanky og so I'm not interested in keeping #1 any longer, #5 is a leafy runt and so she will not be ran again either.
> 
> #4 here has came up from way behind #2 for a slight lead in most likely keeper. She was much further behind when I flipped but she has bigger buds for her size than #2, both have similar sweet floral smell. I like that #4 here is more compact too, less lanky.
> View attachment 4251978
> ...


thats funny you've got them listed in the exact order I would have  although I must say the runt is kinda sexy lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 19, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> thats funny you've got them listed in the exact order I would have  although I must say the runt is kinda sexy lol


I'm interested in popping some of the runts f2 beans. I'm curious to see what she'll do. It is a nice little plant.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 19, 2018)

O boy one of my silver mountins is 
*WHORLED PHYLLOTAXY all sorts of branches everywhere!!*

* To everyone else nice pics all of you. Never a dull moment on the bodhi thread! Happy growing!!!*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 19, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> O boy one of my silver mountins is
> *WHORLED PHYLLOTAXY all sorts of branches everywhere!!*
> 
> * To everyone else nice pics all of you. Never a dull moment on the bodhi thread! Happy growing!!!*


I have, like, 2 Silver Mountain x SSH. How is that one?


----------



## Tstat (Dec 20, 2018)

Tis the season!





This is just 2 Space Monkeys


----------



## GreenNucleus (Dec 20, 2018)

Some people, I remember @elkamino in particular, had asked about the smells on the Dread Bread x SSDD. I finally did a stem rub on two of them at 24 and 34 days flower.

The one flowered at 24d is a sweet, floral perfume

The plant that's flowered for 34 days smells like straight up sweet tarts/Laffy Taffy, some type of cherry mixed berry candy. By far the best smelling strain I've had mid-grow. Others cured out incredibly well but this is a pleasure to bump up against. It's also the one that was put in flower @ 14.5" and it now touches over 50" from the soil line. It's incredibly appealing:


This is also the one I'm trying to convince myself is a Wizard hat-type pheno. Someone gave a detailed breakdown of the characteristics to look for. Need to find it. Really glad I took clones of each before putting them into flower.

It's also been pollinated, potentially by itself. Now that I'm approaching the later flowering cycle, I'll try to give more consistent updates. I'm also going to top/train the clone to see how it responds. It's a canopy killer when left unimpeded.


----------



## lukio (Dec 20, 2018)

Cobra lips day 56. really happy with all 3 of them so far, this one in particular smells real chemy... 



different pheno


----------



## z.bud (Dec 20, 2018)

lukio said:


> Cobra lips day 56. really happy with all 3 of them so far, this one in particular smells real chemy...
> 
> View attachment 4252435
> 
> ...


Just saw your pic of cobra lips on instagram. Nice


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 20, 2018)

I just got a nice stash of Bodhi gear don’t know much about the strains, other than what I looked up so looking for others opinions, here what I got

Jabbas stash F2
Snow temple F2
Dragon fruit F2 
I got a lot of these to hunt

Let me know your opinion on them if you’ve grown any please


----------



## SFnone (Dec 20, 2018)

Schwaggy P said:


> View attachment 4250321 View attachment 4250323View attachment 4250324


meant to ask before, which is your favorite?


----------



## lukio (Dec 20, 2018)

z.bud said:


> Just saw your pic of cobra lips on instagram. Nice


cheers dude!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 21, 2018)

Roughly 36 hours later.
10/10 on the More cowbell x Lucky Charms.
 

And 7/10 on the Dank Sinatra f2s
 

All 20 will be planted today.

Cheers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 21, 2018)

Going hunting for another female of J1HP. Damn that is some nice stuff. 

also...Soar....damn what a wonderful plant. Talk about an uplifting smoke! had some before an easy day yesterday at work, was just joking and goofing all day. Smell and taste are like 2/10, but effects are 11/10. Gonna have to write up a full report, shes some good stuff.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 21, 2018)

Bodhi Seeds have always germed fast and with very high success here.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 21, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Bodhi Seeds have always germed fast and with very high success here.


Technically these aren't bodhi. They were however made with bodhi strains. I sure wish there was a speedup button lol

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Dec 21, 2018)

4/5 Black Triangle up in Solos, one damp off. Three Phone Home girls about 3 weeks and all are compact and bushy and growing buds fast with early trikes evident, stretching just enough to make grower/trainer happy. Almost always LST and sometimees a little more harsh methods.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 21, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Going hunting for another female of J1HP. Damn that is some nice stuff.
> 
> also...Soar....damn what a wonderful plant. Talk about an uplifting smoke! had some before an easy day yesterday at work, was just joking and goofing all day. Smell and taste are like 2/10, but effects are 11/10. Gonna have to write up a full report, shes some good stuff.


Great to hear. I have some of those in queue. What is the smell/taste like?


----------



## Uprangewilly (Dec 21, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> Great to hear. I have some of those in queue. What is the smell/taste like?


 Yes, I'd also like to hear more about the j1hp and soar. I'm very interested in soar actually, sounds like it would be a nice pack to have.


----------



## IggyP (Dec 21, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Again, I just want to reiterate how much I wish BreedBay was back because I'd like to at least archive my tester growlogs from there in PDF files. If it ever comes back, here's the link to this tester growlog: https://www.breedbay.org/forums/showthread.php?201365597-Testers-Jack-Herer-x-88g13hp . I've done strain-specific growlogs for everything I've grown (mostly testers, but not all) in the last 3 years I honestly dunno when or if BreedBay's coming back. Things aren't looking good, but perhaps @IggyP can give us a status update on it. He still visits here after building a new LED strip growlight. How's that thing performing Iggy?


www.breedbay.org/forums

i hope it will be ok to talk about this again....Just got things turned back on 
i know a couple people here were wondering and waiting so just passing it along.


HAPPY FREAKING NEW YEAR WEED FREAKS ;P


----------



## thezephyr (Dec 21, 2018)

IggyP said:


> www.breedbay.org/forums
> 
> i hope it will be ok to talk about this again....Just got things turned back on
> i know a couple people here were wondering and waiting so just passing it along.
> ...


YEEEEESSSSSS!!! thank you Ignotius!


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 21, 2018)

thezephyr said:


> YEEEEESSSSSS!!! thank you Ignotius!


agreed, thank you


----------



## lukio (Dec 21, 2018)

Day 58

Cobra Lips


Black Raz #1

 

Black Raz #2


Silver Mountain


Its all smelling amazing, i cannot wait to try them all! theyve all been a breeze to grow 

Thats my lot for this year. Have a very merry chrimbo, i'll catch ya'll next year with smoke reports and more bodhi.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 21, 2018)

Yesterday was Santa Skis Free at Alyeska so lots of the bearded dudes about lol. Here’s our group of 5 
 
Bodhi-wise, Sunshine Daydream be what The Clauses are smoking on this powder day. It’s almost visible in the pic, the unknown non-Claus dude in the background behind me (below) just heard me mention “Safety Meeting” and pulled up to our group to hit the pipe. Sure is nice having a hobby that allows me to always have more weed than we can smoke...

Happy Holidays from AK, Bodhi bredren and sistren! Days are getting longer again!


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 21, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Yesterday was Santa Skis Free at Alyeska so lots of the bearded dudes about lol. Here’s our group of 5
> View attachment 4252865
> Bodhi-wise, Sunshine Daydream be what The Clauses are smoking on this powder day. It’s almost visible in the pic, the unknown non-Claus dude in the background behind me (below) just heard me mention “Safety Meeting” and pulled up to our group to hit the pipe. Sure is nice having a hobby that allows me to always have more weed than we can smoke...
> 
> ...


Thats awesome.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 21, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> Great to hear. I have some of those in queue. What is the smell/taste like?


My wife says spearmint, I say canned peas, my buddy just says its not appealing. So somewhere in there. Flavor is pretty nonexistent, which may be a good thing, lol. effects are where its at though. SUPER uplifting, really living up to the name. OH yeah, if you're looking for a tight, frosty, flavor of the month type nug, this is not the kind for you. 

I'm glad I grew it out and have about 8 quarts of it. It is good day time meds for sure. also, both plants I grew were very similar in all aspects.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 21, 2018)

growslut said:


> Adam Dunn however, is absolutely terrible at interviews. Adam spoke 85% of the time. It cracked me up how he always made sure to answer his own question first when asking Bodhi anything, and jump in to give his response to all the callers on the phone.


There is a little jealousy going on because Adam Dunn is TH Seeds and nobody gives a shit about him! He wanted to slander Bodhi for releasing F1's and basically said that it is lazy work unless you bring them to F4-F5. Bodhi said that there is something special about F1's though and he is more popular than T.H Seeds, so who cares about what Dunn thinks.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Dec 22, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> My wife says spearmint, I say canned peas, my buddy just says its not appealing. So somewhere in there. Flavor is pretty nonexistent, which may be a good thing, lol. effects are where its at though. SUPER uplifting, really living up to the name. OH yeah, if you're looking for a tight, frosty, flavor of the month type nug, this is not the kind for you.
> 
> I'm glad I grew it out and have about 8 quarts of it. It is good day time meds for sure. also, both plants I grew were very similar in all aspects.


Thanks for sharing brother.

Is that the soar pheno that went like 14+wks?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 22, 2018)

Warpedpassage said:


> Thanks for sharing brother.I
> 
> Is that the soar pheno that went like 14+wks?


I'll have to check my notes, but I believe the SOAR only went 10 or 11 weeks, I think your thinking of my testers, which were anothe OMG cross, Dragonsbloodf4xOMG (lol i'm pretty sure thats momxdad) which went an easy 15 weeks and might of even been fine going 16. 

but dude.holy fuck is it good. everybody loves it. nobody doesnt want more of it. it tastes SO grapefruity/lemon lime soda, like you just juiced a whole grapefruit into a sprite. the high is awesome too. I am getting upset I didnt take cuts, and might email them to see if I could get another pack somehow, buy one or whatever. If I plan things right I can make it work, and I WANT to have OMGblood! in my life. I got enough for now, but when it runs out...


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 22, 2018)

any info on the DLA5 smoke report, etc? Seen the potcast or whatever and Bodhi talkin bout how acrid it was, he almost was comparing it to a skunk, but in that strong acrid metallic nose. He spoke very highly of it.


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 22, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> any info on the DLA5 smoke report, etc? Seen the potcast or whatever and Bodhi talkin bout how acrid it was, he almost was comparing it to a skunk, but in that strong acrid metallic nose. He spoke very highly of it.


As advertised really. "Gamy" is a good description. Stinks up the room.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 22, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> As advertised really. "Gamy" is a good description. Stinks up the room.


perfect, thank you sir.


----------



## InstadovB (Dec 22, 2018)

Happy holidays. I finally gifted myself an account on a website I've been visiting for about three years. I picked RIU because of this bodhi thread, and I have a new room starting soon that I can not wait to share with the community for helping me take my cultivation to the next level. 

I have...
Mango Hash Plant
Appalachian Super Skunk
Sour butter x 88g13hp
SSDD
Lucky Wookie
Green Lotus

This is my first go at running some Bodhi Gear and I can't wait to share what the new room is capable of. I'm leaning towards SSDD because of the reviews here in this thread, and I'm thinking Green Lotus as my second choice for starters. Thanks for all the endless nights of reading guys!


----------



## treco420 (Dec 22, 2018)

New testers arrived today! Thanks Mr. and Mrs. B.Happy Holidays all!


----------



## elkamino (Dec 22, 2018)

InstadovB said:


> Happy holidays. I finally gifted myself an account on a website I've been visiting for about three years. I picked RIU because of this bodhi thread, and I have a new room starting soon that I can not wait to share with the community for helping me take my cultivation to the next level.
> 
> I have...
> Mango Hash Plant
> ...


Welcome...your room looks ready to blow the fook up! 

Great stack o beans there But dude pop that Mango Biche HP!


----------



## elkamino (Dec 22, 2018)

Day 32 of 12/12 on this Blueberry HP. Starting to stack. No smell yesterday but this morning she really started to STINK. Berries and something stanky but attractive lol  

She’s potent and pretty but still This is her third and final run, gotta make room for variety.


----------



## InstadovB (Dec 22, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Welcome...your room looks ready to blow the fook up!
> 
> Great stack o beans there But dude pop that Mango Biche HP!


My first picks need to have a quicker flower time. I have heard the Mango Biche side of it flowers longer, however, the HP should shorten it I would imagine though. Suggestions would be amazing and appreciated. Pain relief is important as well, which is another reason why I'm considering the sour butter x 88g13hp.


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 22, 2018)

InstadovB said:


> My first picks need to have a quicker flower time. I have heard the Mango Biche side of it flowers longer, however, the HP should shorten it I would imagine though. Suggestions would be amazing and appreciated. Pain relief is important as well, which is another reason why I'm considering the sour butter x 88g13hp.


the fastest finishing outdoor bodhi plants that i've ran have been jungle spice, secret chief, & space monkey, finishing in early september. the fastest three indoor girls have been cobra lips, dream beaver, & black triangle, under 3590 cobs @8weeks. speed is kind of subjective though, i might've pulled too early for some, & too late for others, but it was all great to me.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 22, 2018)

Seemingly, about 25% Space Monkey finish at about 50 days and they look fast early in flower.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 22, 2018)

Just dropped some:

DLA 4 - 8
Dragons Blood HP - 8
Godhead - 10

Will keep the these updated with the hp kiddos.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 22, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Seemingly, about 25% Space Monkey finish at about 50 days and they look fast early in flower.


I've noticed on more than one persons grow how fast the Space Monkey seems to mature. A nice trait indeed for us Indica/hybrid growers.


----------



## InstadovB (Dec 22, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Seemingly, about 25% Space Monkey finish at about 50 days and they look fast early in flower.


Thanks for the input hillbill. I have strongly considered Space Monkey, but only passed over cause I have grown a lot of GG4. The reviews here have been overwhelmingly good, and I am curious to see what the reviewed, terp heavy Wookie has brought to the GG4 cut.

It's been great reading all of your reports on this thread hillbill.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 22, 2018)

InstadovB said:


> Thanks for the input hillbill. I have strongly considered Space Monkey, but only passed over cause I have grown a lot of GG4. The reviews here have been overwhelmingly good, and I am curious to see what the reviewed, terp heavy Wookie has brought to the GG4 cut.
> 
> It's been great reading all of your reports on this thread hillbill.


Thanks, Space Monkey is my fave at the moment!


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 22, 2018)

InstadovB said:


> Thanks for the input hillbill. I have strongly considered Space Monkey, but only passed over cause I have grown a lot of GG4. The reviews here have been overwhelmingly good, and I am curious to see what the reviewed, terp heavy Wookie has brought to the GG4 cut.
> 
> It's been great reading all of your reports on this thread hillbill.


Thats kinda where I'm at as well. Been growing a cut of GG4 for yrs now so I wasnt in a rush to get anything that has glue cross in it. After Lukio and others posting I may end up giving it a run sooner than later.


----------



## sdd420 (Dec 22, 2018)

Yep thanks hillbill you’re the reason I had to order those and get chem 1 x 88g13 for free. Thanks again for sharing so much I just had to get some. Thanks again bro but I’m broke now so feel free to talk up any other killer strains you have.....lol


----------



## hillbill (Dec 22, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Yep thanks hillbill you’re the reason I had to order those and get chem 1 x 88g13 for free. Thanks again for sharing so much I just had to get some. Thanks again bro but I’m broke now so feel free to talk up any other killer strains you have.....lol


I have 4 Black Triangle a week old which is Triangle Kush x 88G13HP. Looking forward to hard nugs that smell almost sacred. We will see.

Also have some pollen chuck Space Monkey(Indica Bush pheno) x Sleeskunk from DNA in the towel for tomorrow.


----------



## Coalcat (Dec 23, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> okay ppl sorry if this is off topic, but i didnt know whwere to post it. i am posting it here because i am looking for answers. i'm not trying to be controversial and i think many here, as bodhi fans,share an interest in the danger patents do in cannabis. so basically being in I.T i support the gnu license and open source, tho they are different. i also follow the OCP which i hope parrallels a gnu approach and their last insta post is about a lawyer they welcome to the team who is a patent lawyer but his bio seems counter to what i consider open source. here is the insta hmu with any feedback as to how i must be wrong about this guy plz because i hope i am.
> ***if you follow this link you will see another link where i commented on the post. follow that to read his bio***
> https://www.instagram.com/opencannabisproject/


Whaaaaat? Hey whatever bodhi strain you are on let me know....I’ll buy that day destroyer. But if you have a question (is there a real question?) why don’t you message the guy and ask him instead of getting 3rd hand speculation. Or start a new thread.

Now has anyone run snow leopard v2? I think I. Going to run that and terpenado next spring.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 23, 2018)

Coalcat said:


> Whaaaaat? Hey whatever bodhi strain you are on let me know....I’ll buy that day destroyer. But if you have a question (is there a real question?) why don’t you message the guy and ask him instead of getting 3rd hand speculation. Or start a new thread.
> 
> Now has anyone run snow leopard v2? I think I. Going to run that and terpenado next spring.


i'm asking for opinion. i did ask there if you looked. i would love him to respond since clearly he will see it. i prolly should have started a new thread tho but as i eluded to i wasn't sure where it fit on here. anyway, whatever, forget i asked. 
you wouldn't think opinions are a rare commodity on the internet. times have changed


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 23, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> i'm asking for opinion. i did ask there if you looked. i would love him to respond since clearly he will see it. i prolly should have started a new thread tho but as i eluded to i wasn't sure where it fit on here. anyway, whatever, forget i asked.
> you wouldn't think opinions are a rare commodity on the internet. times have changed


Some genius on Moonshiners once said "opinions is like buttholes....everybody's got one and most of them stink!"


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 23, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> Some genius on Moonshiners once said "opinions is like buttholes....everybody's got one and most of them stink!"


true but you would think ppl interseted in growing cannabis would realize somethimes you have to wade thru a bunch of bulshit to find the right expression. in this case that expressioin would be a differing perspective than the one i fear


----------



## undercovergrow (Dec 23, 2018)

@GreenHighlander as you've been faithfully going through this thread, it's been a blast from the past every time you like a post on my SSDD grows. i have so enjoyed growing and smoking SSDD!!





old pictures of mine as my camera needs a new battery - mostly for your viewing pleasure. it's been the best strain to manage nerve pain. very consistent strain. thank you Bodhi!!

Edit: to fix pictures not loading


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 23, 2018)

undercovergrow said:


> @GreenHighlander as you've been faithfully going through this thread, it's been a blast from the past every time you like a post on my SSDD grows. i have so enjoyed growing and smoking SSDD!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to thank you for sharing so much information on your vast experience with the SSDD. It was my number one wish list Bodhi strain before I started going through the thread . Now I just hope to be able to grab some before they are gone. 
I also got to see the fridge list for the first time. Holy F*$kin god!!!! 
I am just past page 1600 now . Some truly spectacular plants being shown.

Cheers


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 23, 2018)

I cracked open my back-up pack of Goji Og to see what else I could find and to make a bunch of F2s to spread around
6 seeds - 100% germ 
2 females and 4 males. I doing an open pollination with all 6 plus my original Goji keeper from my first pack. I figured this would produce seeds with the most diversity with what I have to work with.


Goji Ogs a couple of wks in bloom. (no pics of the males yet but they're starting to stack as well)
 
 
Goji Og from the first pack
 

Cobra Lips (first night in the bloom room - sleeping)
 

Time Bandit
 

And SSDD
 

Hope everyone has a happy holiday and sorry for the ginormous pics


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I cracked open my back-up pack of Goji Og to see what else I could find and to make a bunch of F2s to spread around
> 6 seeds - 100% germ
> 2 females and 4 males. I doing an open pollination with all 6 plus my original Goji keeper from my first pack. I figured this would produce seeds with the most diversity with what I have to work with.
> 
> ...


Merry Wintermas to you and yours too Tang.

Cheers


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 23, 2018)

#1 ssdd x bbhp. I'm calling it blueberry daydream. Very frosty I just tried some and it's super medicating. A nice cross between the two I can taste both the parents. Still have about a dozen or so seeds left for next year. A+ bag appeal.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 23, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> #1 ssdd x bbhp. I'm calling it blueberry daydream. Very frosty I just tried some and it's super medicating. A nice cross between the two I can taste both the parents. Still have about a dozen or so seeds left for next year. A+ bag appeal.
> View attachment 4254070


You knocked that one out the park Rosin!!


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You knocked that one out the park Rosin!!


Thanks. I was hoping for a little more of that buttery taste from the mom but it's nice enough. Pretty good yeild as well.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 23, 2018)

Just a question for all you Bodhi folks. How many of you have packs of Wolfpack you most likely won't pop? You can either post or PM me. Thanks

Cheers


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 23, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Just a question for all you Bodhi folks. How many of you have packs of Wolfpack you most likely won't pop? You can either post or PM me. Thanks
> 
> Cheers


if possible could you please define "most likely won't" ? do you mean the coming months or years ?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 23, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> if possible could you please define "most likely won't" ? do you mean the coming months or years ?


Good question lol
I mean "most likely won't" as in " I got these as a freebie and already have tons of seeds in my collection and I most likely also won't pop wolfpack any time soon.", kinda way.
It has peaked my interest and if I could find 2-3 packs that folks have collecting dust, I would be more then happy to do an f2ing of them.
Could even be kinda fun by posting all of both sexes and having a full on vote in this thread on what should dust what.

Cheers


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 23, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Good question lol
> I mean "most likely won't" as in " I got these as a freebie and already have tons of seeds in my collection and I most likely also won't pop wolfpack any time soon.", kinda way.
> 
> Cheers


i have a pack also that will be on the back burner. eventually i will do a run of wolfpack vs cobra lips. hopefully someone will chime in through pm with you. i commend you for what you are doing.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 23, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> i have a pack also that will be on the back burner. eventually i will do a run of wolfpack vs cobra lips. hopefully someone will chime in through pm with you. i commend you for what you are doing.


Bobby sold me on it. I also am just past page 1600 so have no idea if anyone else has done what I am proposing. I also figure it is obviously a freebie not many have grown so maybe they might be ok with parting with.
Maybe it is just me, but it would be kinda fun to have an f2ing controlled strickly by the bodhi thread itself. 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 23, 2018)

Oh and 10 of 10 MC x LC have broke ground. Only one of the DS f2s so far. DS in the Square containers.
 

Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2018)

2 outta 4 gojis are bulking up with some fat colas. 
From left #2, #4, #1 in back, #5 in front of #1. I'm leaning towards keeping #2 to use for reversing but I need to do smoke test first. But #2 is a budding beast, half the size frame but same size buds, lol. Should be good genes
#2
 
#4, all plants are seeded by brother goji for f2s.


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 23, 2018)

Blueberry mountains are starting to bud up. These gals stayed nice and short, not much stretch. Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 23, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Blueberry mountains are starting to bud up. These gals stayed nice and short, not much stretch. Happy holidays everyone.View attachment 4254179


I have 10 Blueberry Mountains in veg right now. Do yours have any blueberry terps kicking yet?


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 23, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> I have 10 Blueberry Mountains in veg right now. Do yours have any blueberry terps kicking yet?


No not yet hopefully in a couple weeks.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 24, 2018)

Sakura F2s, a kind gift from @Nu-Be ! They’re just a month since they were popped and preflowers already show a boy and a girl, at fourth node... that’s crazy early right?? A third is not yet showing.

Boy

Girl


I f’d up germing this round, I set my sprouting seeds above a light that got too hot and cooked them. Lost an 11-pack pack of dream Beaver I was excited about, and some others. It bums me out, but moving on…


----------



## Rosinallday (Dec 24, 2018)

Some pics from this year's outdoor harvest.
Herer Hp. Harvested September 15th, heavy hp dom.
 
Dla5. Harvested September 24th. Mother of the f2's. Hp dom with some of that "gamy" taste from the mother. 
 
Dank Sinatra. September 17th. Not very load but medicating.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Dec 24, 2018)

I just started my winter experiment. Big time thanks to you @Rosinallday!

On the left is DLA5 x AFPAK, center is your DLA5 f2. On the right is one of my crosses, a pure Afghani x Gogi. I chose these strains because at least some of them will be flowering outdoors, tent is only a 2 x 4. I thought the Afghanis had the best chance when moved to the cold outdoors at the end of Jan.

All fun stuff. Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> 2 outta 4 gojis are bulking up with some fat colas.
> From left #2, #4, #1 in back, #5 in front of #1. I'm leaning towards keeping #2 to use for reversing but I need to do smoke test first. But #2 is a budding beast, half the size frame but same size buds, lol. Should be good genesView attachment 4254159
> #2
> View attachment 4254162
> #4, all plants are seeded by brother goji for f2s. View attachment 4254161


Look amazing


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 24, 2018)

Rosinallday said:


> Some pics from this year's outdoor harvest.
> Herer Hp. Harvested September 15th, heavy hp dom.
> View attachment 4254404
> Dla5. Harvested September 24th. Mother of the f2's. Hp dom with some of that "gamy" taste from the mother.
> ...


They all look great but tha DLA mmmmm


----------



## doniawon (Dec 24, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Oh and 10 of 10 MC x LC have broke ground. Only one of the DS f2s so far. DS in the Square containers.
> View attachment 4254121
> 
> Cheers


Sweeeeet


----------



## jp68 (Dec 24, 2018)

Dread Bread! so nice


----------



## doniawon (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas to all!.


----------



## ibitegirls (Dec 24, 2018)

Week 3 of flowering as of today... 6 more to go!! lol

In the tent I have DLA #7, Goji and Wolf Pack

They're loving the guano, EWC, kelp, molasses tea's. The Goji is a really fast growing stretchy plant that doesn't listen to me. The DLA #7 has a ton of big ass leaves that are taking over the tent. The Wolf Pack is small, but I feel like it will catch up.


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 25, 2018)

ibitegirls said:


> Week 3 of flowering as of today... 6 more to go!! lol
> 
> In the tent I have DLA #7, Goji and Wolf Pack
> 
> ...


Keep us updated on the dla7 please


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 25, 2018)

Almost at the half way point in the season 
Space Cake 
 
Starflight Guava
 
Dream Lotus
 
Strawberry Lotus
 
Starflight Guava
 
Uplift


----------



## hillbill (Dec 25, 2018)

Love summer! Days are getting longer here. Great moon set in the mornings last couple days!

Off topic.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 25, 2018)

Various shots of the 6 Lemon Lotus. 41 days from flip. 
I will start it off with the Christmas tree one of course. I didn't top dress nearly in time . She has clearly gassed out too early. It smells like lemons with some kind of funk still.
 
Ms Strawberry. She sadly has lost most of her strawberry smell. But is starting to fill out nicely.
 
The Lemon skunk smelling one
 
The early frosty one. 
 
The one that grew like a pole in stretch. It has the densest buds and I think would produce very well with a larger plant.It also still smells just like lemons.
 
And this girl is finally trying to get my attention lol Has a smell I can't put a name to, other then the hint of lemon with it.
 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Dec 25, 2018)

Kind of settled on 4 week top dress with castings and fish bone meal and maybe 10/3/1 bat guano if I feel need foe N. Organic in 7 liter mix.

Really like the looks of 3 Phone Home at only 26 days!


----------



## ibitegirls (Dec 25, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Kind of settled on 4 week top dress with castings and fish bone meal and maybe 10/3/1 bat guano if I feel need foe N. Organic in 7 liter mix.
> 
> Really like the looks of 3 Phone Home at only 26 days!


whats up hillbill.. what do you use as potassium boost for your organic top dress, if anything? i've been experimenting with Kelp Meal dry powder (applying 1 tbsp. every two weeks) and so far so good. my only concern being that I've heard it takes a while for kelp to break down, where as guano's are more readily available upon watering.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 25, 2018)

Molasses and Oak Ash. Kmag for quick fix and I do use Kelp in teas just as much for micros and biological activity. Ash is about 6% K by weight.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 25, 2018)

My two lemon wookie V1 females, 7 days since I put them into bloom. Beautiful little plants, but so far very little stretch and overall slow vegetative growth from these compared to the other plants in the garden. Can’t wait to see what happens with these, they already stink
 
Full room shot


----------



## Tstat (Dec 25, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Thanks, Space Monkey is my fave at the moment!


No shit! The Monkey is truly amazing. I just chopped 2 plants, got almost 6 ounces of smelly deliciousness.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 25, 2018)

BBHP @ 35 days of 12/12. I’m about to S1 a clone of her. 

She’s aka our Christmas tree this year, nice of her to hang her own ornaments


----------



## Strudelheim (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas Bodhi Fam! 

This is a Dream Lotus I just took down at 10 weeks.


----------



## lukio (Dec 26, 2018)

one more pic then...

Black Raz day 62. i only had 2 to ladies from 6 beans, i wouldnt say theyre yielders but they smell awesome - this one smells of wookie


----------



## bythekasiz (Dec 26, 2018)

Excited, I just picked up my cherry trance hp and trip weed x omg testers!


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 26, 2018)

just got my testers: (congo x kashmir) x wookie. Stoked. Going to wait a little bit to start them as I think i have thirps or mites in my garden? Hopefully in a couple weeks/month I'll be ready to plant these unless I have to start over.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 27, 2018)

I am almost 2 hours in to this interview and I know most of you have listened to it, but for those who haven't. https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-9-bodhi-of-bodhi-seeds-nierika-supernatural-selections

I tried to listen to the adam dunn one before but couldn't make it past a few minutes in. Thanks to the above interview I now know why people say Bodhi is so great. I can't think of a single thing he said that I don't agree with. Plus I learned an absolute ton. Man this dude just gets what the plant is about. 
A few randoms of Lemon Lotus at day 43 from flip
 
 

PS I just reached page 1800 and I really can't wait for my testers to get here now lol 
Cheers


----------



## Dryxi (Dec 27, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I am almost 2 hours in to this interview and I know most of you have listened to it, but for those who haven't. https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-9-bodhi-of-bodhi-seeds-nierika-supernatural-selections
> 
> I tried to listen to the adam dunn one before but couldn't make it past a few minutes in. Thanks to the above interview I now know why people say Bodhi is so great. I can't think of a single thing he said that I don't agree with. Plus I learned an absolute ton. Man this dude just gets what the plant is about.
> A few randoms of Lemon Lotus at day 43 from flip
> ...


How do you sign up for being a tester?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 27, 2018)

Dryxi said:


> How do you sign up for being a tester?


I just sent an email asking about testing to the email address. Got an email back with the list to chose from. I sent back my choices and got an email confirming my choices and was told I would receive an email when they were sent. That is the email I am waiting on.
I will send you the email in a PM. Not to keep it secret from people wanting to test, but to not add to its knowness to the pigs lol 

Cheers


----------



## Dryxi (Dec 27, 2018)

I appreciate it! I am running a couple silver mountain atm but I'm down to run some testers for fun!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 27, 2018)

Dryxi said:


> I appreciate it! I am running a couple silver mountain atm but I'm down to run some testers for fun!


How can I not help a fellow " squirrel as a profile picture" brethren  
Just make sure you grow them and share the experience.

Cheers and goodluck


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 27, 2018)

Biker daydream, frosting up.


----------



## Longcloud (Dec 27, 2018)

all bodhis gear looks killer a bit overwhelming. About to make next order but unsure on what to choose. Any suggestions guys?


----------



## jp68 (Dec 27, 2018)

Longcloud said:


> all bodhis gear looks killer a bit overwhelming. About to make next order but unsure on what to choose. Any suggestions guys?


Going for the coolest sounding name is a start


----------



## Dryxi (Dec 27, 2018)

Pick your type of high you most enjoy, and then pick a strain that fits is how I did it.


----------



## GreenTools (Dec 27, 2018)

Longcloud said:


> all bodhis gear looks killer a bit overwhelming. About to make next order but unsure on what to choose. Any suggestions guys?


One of everything.....


----------



## Dude74 (Dec 27, 2018)

Narrow it down to India or sativa, read through this thread and or search for what you have in mind


GreenTools said:


> One of everything.....


That’s what I’m doing


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 27, 2018)

Longcloud said:


> all bodhis gear looks killer a bit overwhelming. About to make next order but unsure on what to choose. Any suggestions guys?


I've only grown jabbas stash. It has tons of hybrid vigor and has nice stem rubs. I have one in veg and chucked my first plant as it was a male. I've smoked some bodhi strains that I really liked: SSDD, lucky charms, tigers milk

Based on reputation: sunshine daydream, dank sinatra, black triangle or hollyweed, goji og if still around, black raspberry , dragons blood hp, dread bread, for full afghans i would go with the iraq x g13/hp, moontang, jungle spice, more cowbell, field trip, silver mountain, strange brew, space monkey, space cake, guava wookie. I've seen good reviews on all these.

the snow lotus, sunshine daydream, and appalachia males are gone so the crosses are limited so you may want to start with those first. Bodhi is still working with the g13/hp and wookie males so those seeds will be around for a while.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 27, 2018)

Has anyone grown any Bodhi strains that have the Cheese odor/flavor? I had a cheesy plant from a different breeder a while ago and loved it. Sure would love to find a Bodhi version that comes con queso


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 27, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> I've only grown jabbas stash. It has tons of hybrid vigor and has nice stem rubs. I have one in veg and chucked my first plant as it was a male. I've smoked some bodhi strains that I really liked: SSDD, lucky charms, tigers milk
> 
> Based on reputation: sunshine daydream, dank sinatra, black triangle or hollyweed, goji og if still around, black raspberry , dragons blood hp, dread bread, for full afghans i would go with the iraq x g13/hp, moontang, jungle spice, more cowbell, field trip, silver mountain, strange brew, space monkey, space cake, guava wookie. I've seen good reviews on all these.
> 
> the snow lotus, sunshine daydream, and appalachia males are gone so the crosses are limited so you may want to start with those first. Bodhi is still working with the g13/hp and wookie males so those seeds will be around for a while.


Goji is no longer available. I'm sure there are a lot of goji packs around in personal collections but I think they're all gone from seed banks.


----------



## Booyah! (Dec 28, 2018)

Pure Afghan X 88G13HP


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2018)

Booyah! said:


> Pure Afghan X 88G13HP


That sounds like fire from here!


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Has anyone grown any Bodhi strains that have the Cheese odor/flavor? I had a cheesy plant from a different breeder a while ago and loved it. Sure would love to find a Bodhi version that comes con queso


Stardawg guava x A11
Cheetos fingers all day..... really smells like a cheese & fruit platter..
 
If I had a chance to grow this again, I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> Stardawg guava x A11
> Cheetos fingers all day..... really smells like a cheese & fruit platter..
> View attachment 4256078
> If I had a chance to grow this again, I would do it in a heartbeat.


Thanks. Interesting that you recommend an Apollo X, the cheesy strain I’m trying to find again was too, although A13 instead of A11. Is the Stardawg Guava X a tester?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2018)

Longcloud said:


> all bodhis gear looks killer a bit overwhelming. About to make next order but unsure on what to choose. Any suggestions guys?


I'd highly recommend anything with Lucky Charms in it and Dragon Fruit is my current favorite. All the euphoric, energetic high without Lucky Charms bit of a sativa ramp up.


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Thanks. Interesting that you recommend an Apollo X, the cheesy strain I’m trying to find again was too, although A13 instead of A11. Is the Stardawg Guava X a tester?


It was a few yrs back,I never did see an official release, but I'm sure I missed it..

Them nugs still get request to this day.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2018)

All Bodhi F2's, Sunshine Daydream, Jabba's Stash, Snow Temple and Dragon Fruit. I'm looking forward to mining some of his genetic history. I have 2 seed tables left to go this year then I can begin the hunt


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4256091
> 
> All Bodhi F2's, Sunshine Daydream, Jabba's Stash, Snow Temple and Dragon Fruit. I'm looking forward to mining some of his genetic history. I have 2 seed tables left to go this year then I can begin the hunt


If you need someone to grow out some of those *Snow temple* or *Dragon Fruit.* I would be down for trading some beans. I have quite a* Stardawg* crosses from _*Greenpoint*_ that I could give up half packs for you to hunt through or a few *Banana Breath* from _*Thug Pug.*_


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4256091
> 
> All Bodhi F2's, Sunshine Daydream, Jabba's Stash, Snow Temple and Dragon Fruit. I'm looking forward to mining some of his genetic history. I have 2 seed tables left to go this year then I can begin the hunt


damn thats a lot of beans!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn thats a lot of beans!


Plenty to start a bank these days for some.


----------



## DonnyDee (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> If you need someone to grow out some of those *Snow temple* or *Dragon Fruit.* I would be down for trading some beans. I have quite a* Stardawg* crosses from _*Greenpoint*_ that I could give up half packs for you to hunt through or a few *Banana Breath* from _*Thug Pug.*_


That's a kind offer and I do send them to certain people for certain reasons  I'm on a hunt for pain relief phenotypes and those associated cannabinoids.


reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn thats a lot of beans!


Thanks, those are just my Bodhi strains. I sometimes feel sad I can't post up pics of lovely girls. The girls with seeds look a little rattier but are still quite potent. The seeds themselves are lovely and full of exciting potential.


hillbill said:


> Plenty to start a bank these days for some.


I have never sold and never will. I gift. After getting jackpot lucky and having my chronic pain cured I don't really smoke all that much anymore. This is about research and paying forward.

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## DonnyDee (Dec 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm on a hunt for pain relief phenotypes and those associated cannabinoids.


Have you had any particular success hunting for this? I'm running a couple ssdd F2s searching for the same!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2018)

DonnyDee said:


> Have you had any particular success hunting for this? I'm running a couple ssdd F2s searching for the same!


Not so much in Bodhi but my GG#4 selfing has been the best so far. To be more specific I'm talking about neuropathic pain and not somatic pain.


----------



## DonnyDee (Dec 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Not so much in Bodhi but my GG#4 selfing has been the best so far.


That's super helpful, thanks so much!! Did you get the Gg4 as a clone, or beans from a breeder?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2018)

DonnyDee said:


> That's super helpful, thanks so much!! Did you get the Gg4 as a clone, or beans from a breeder?


It was the clone only.


----------



## DonnyDee (Dec 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It was the clone only.


Nuts, I'm about one continent too far for that I may try some Space Monkey F2s


----------



## Dude74 (Dec 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It was the clone only.





curious2garden said:


> Not so much in Bodhi but my GG#4 selfing has been the best so far. To be more specific I'm talking about neuropathic pain and not somatic pain.


NEED!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> It was a few yrs back,I never did see an official release, but I'm sure I missed it..
> 
> Them nugs still get request to this day.


I think he shelved the A11 project.. If my memory is correct, something about BG getting back in the game or something. I've seen a few packs of the testers on IG.. I called someone out on it once but Bodhi chimed in and said he gave/gifted them all away or something like that.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4256091
> 
> All Bodhi F2's, Sunshine Daydream, Jabba's Stash, Snow Temple and Dragon Fruit. I'm looking forward to mining some of his genetic history. I have 2 seed tables left to go this year then I can begin the hunt


how did you f2 those seeds? just 1 male and multiple females? 1 male and 1 female? multiple males and multiple females?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 28, 2018)

Nice stash @curious2garden.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2018)

greencropper said:


> how did you f2 those seeds? just 1 male and multiple females? 1 male and 1 female? multiple males and multiple females?





greencropper said:


> how did you f2 those seeds? just 1 male and multiple females? 1 male and 1 female? multiple males and multiple females?


Multiple males and multiple females.



CoB_nUt said:


> Nice stash @curious2garden.


Thanks


----------



## lukio (Dec 28, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Cheese odor/flavor


i dont know about bodhi cheese but the UK cheese is ridiculously cheesey and as far as i know, the origin of cheese - ish! its so stinky and MEGA terpy... im growing a cut, and i promise thee, its ridiculous smell wise. im growing the psychosis cut...its been around a long time over here but ive only just given it a go. i can pm you more deets of breeder and such, or i have beans i'll send ya if ya cant get em over your way but theyre available in europe from Attitude.

lemme know


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Multiple males and multiple females.
> 
> 
> Thanks


nice, open pollenation. i did have the fleeting thought of taking all the bodhi gear i have & doing a mass open pollenation, without any names. just all the different varieties melding together. almost like starting from the beginning before all the separation & distinction that exist today.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> nice, open pollenation. i did have the fleeting thought of taking all the bodhi gear i have & doing a mass open pollenation, without any names. just all the different varieties melding together. almost like starting from the beginning before all the separation & distinction that exist today.


I stayed within his F1 line. So I didn't do any original crosses but I wanted to mine the genetic lines of each of those hybrids he produced.

So it was all Snow Temple males and females on one table etc....


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I stayed within his F1 line. So I didn't do any original crosses but I wanted to mine the genetic lines of each of those hybrids he produced.
> 
> So it was all Snow Temple males and females on one table etc....


Did you use the paintbrush technique to apply the pollen or just keep all the males and females together and let nature take its course?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 28, 2018)

Couple goji og pics for the night cap.
 

The f2 beans are starting to ripening up, shouldn't be too much longer.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2018)

MojoRizing said:


> Did you use the paintbrush technique to apply the pollen or just keep all the males and females together and let nature take its course?


Large fan in front of my table and just rotated the males and females so there was an even distribution.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Couple goji og pics for the night cap.
> View attachment 4256394
> 
> The f2 beans are starting to ripening up, shouldn't be too much longer.
> View attachment 4256395


Very nice indeed


----------



## bobqp (Dec 29, 2018)

genuity said:


> Stardawg guava x A11
> Cheetos fingers all day..... really smells like a cheese & fruit platter..
> View attachment 4256078
> If I had a chance to grow this again, I would do it in a heartbeat.


Beautifull


----------



## bobqp (Dec 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4256091
> 
> All Bodhi F2's, Sunshine Daydream, Jabba's Stash, Snow Temple and Dragon Fruit. I'm looking forward to mining some of his genetic history. I have 2 seed tables left to go this year then I can begin the hunt


Jesus christ matey.that's a lot of seeds. Good to see people doing open pollination with his genetics. I have a couple of small more cowbell that are about to get some dank Sinatra pollen. I'm doing an open pollination as well with these bodhi strains
More cowbell 
Joystick
Uplift
Sky lotus
Dream lotus 
Head trip 
Moontang. Keep up the good work


----------



## jp68 (Dec 29, 2018)

Lucky wookie is really all over the place . 4 females out of a pack with 2 similar smells coming off the 4 but none look smoke the same .Theres definetly a candied marshmellow thing going on in some of em which im guessing are the LC leaners . The smoke is definetly very flavorful out of a vape with a decent buzz to it but I was few beers in so …… gonna need more testing on the smoke end


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 29, 2018)

jp68 said:


> Lucky wookie is really all over the place . 4 females out of a pack with 2 similar smells coming off the 4 but none look smoke the same .Theres definetly a candied marshmellow thing going on in some of em which im guessing are the LC leaners . The smoke is definetly very flavorful out of a vape with a decent buzz to it but I was few beers in so …… gonna need more testing on the smoke end


What kind of flower time did you see with them? Sitting on a pack and I haven't seen much said about them.


----------



## jp68 (Dec 29, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> What kind of flower time did you see with them? Sitting on a pack and I haven't seen much said about them.


about 9 weeks


----------



## hillbill (Dec 29, 2018)

Liking the looks of all 3 of my Phone Home at 30 days. One is just a bit bigger budded and frostier. Thought I picked up on a funky alluring but repulsive too much of something stink. Earthy pine too. Bushy plants like one another and all growing roundish buds quickly and early obvious treiks. 

4 Black Triangle vegging early with very wide leaves. Can't wait to have an 88G13HP cross in the lineup again.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Jesus christ matey.that's a lot of seeds. Good to see people doing open pollination with his genetics. I have a couple of small more cowbell that are about to get some dank Sinatra pollen. I'm doing an open pollination as well with these bodhi strains
> More cowbell
> Joystick
> Uplift
> ...


I didn't cross any. I bred the snow temple to snow temple etc... I'll be curious to see what you get.


----------



## ibitegirls (Dec 29, 2018)

hope everyone is enjoying their weekend

I finally decided to do something with all of my SSDD trim and popcorn bud. So last night I made some everclear tincture. only a small batch because its my first attempt. I can't wait to try it out, I've never tried tincture before.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 29, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Liking the looks of all 3 of my Phone Home at 30 days. One is just a bit bigger budded and frostier. Thought I picked up on a funky alluring but repulsive too much of something stink. Earthy pine too. Bushy plants like one another and all growing roundish buds quickly and early obvious treiks.
> 
> 4 Black Triangle vegging early with very wide leaves. Can't wait to have an 88G13HP cross in the lineup again.


You like all the tk stuff too huh? Have your grown the Love Triangle?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 29, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> You like all the tk stuff too huh? Have your grown the Love Triangle?


First two Triangle related for me apart from a well liked Greenpoint Knight Rider. Wookie and the G13HP are the reason for the season! Phone Home has got my attention at such a young age.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 29, 2018)

hillbill said:


> First two Triangle related for me apart from a well liked Greenpoint Knight Rider. Wookie and the G13HP are the reason for the season! Phone Home has got my attention at such a young age.


Interesting that you're growing them out for the male in the cross. I always thought most were seeking the females in the cross. 

LT was one of my fav plants and smokes ever so I'm trying the black triangle and nikah too. Just popped them both over the last few weeks. Need to get some phone home beans too i guess. Looking forward to seeing how yours do.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 29, 2018)

I love Bodhi gear, he’s always put forth highly original work and some of his stuff is just amazing. I have an insane collection of his older gear before he got real packaging worked out lol. I almost kinda miss his stuff coming in little baggies with gold foil labels lol


----------



## ibitegirls (Dec 29, 2018)

end of week 3 - flowering

*DLA #7 Old Mother Afghani x 88g13/HP*


*Wolf Pack (Giesel x Appalachia)*


----------



## Mamba01 (Dec 30, 2018)

Mamba01 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thought I would chime in. My first Bodhi purchase. Tripple Godess. Sunshine Daydream and some Silver Lotus freebies. Hoping to get some yummy females. View attachment 4179109


----------



## Mamba01 (Dec 30, 2018)

Howdy Farmers,

Here’s my Bodhi update. Sunshine Daydream 3 females. Triple Goddes 3 females. Week 2 of 12/12 

Coco/ Perlite 
3 1k hps 
6x6x8 grow box 
Supplemental C02 
Advanced nutirents jungle juice 3 part 
General hydroponics Calmag


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 30, 2018)

This Lemon Lotus is starting to fill out nicely at day 46 from flip
 
 

I am also happy to announce Ms Strawberry has also got her strawberry grove back and actually smells even better then before.
Cheers


----------



## Mamba01 (Dec 30, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> This Lemon Lotus is starting to fill out nicely at day 46 from flip
> View attachment 4257004
> View attachment 4257005
> 
> ...


Wowzie, 

Absolutely stunning. Am hoping to achieve similar greatness.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 30, 2018)

Mamba01 said:


> Wowzie,
> 
> Absolutely stunning. Am hoping to achieve similar greatness.


Starting with good genetics is key, so you are certainly in the right thread. 
If you wanna see some truly amazing pictures I highly suggest reading this whole thread from the beginning. Lots of stellar photos and great info.

Cheers


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 30, 2018)

hillbill said:


> First two Triangle related for me apart from a well liked Greenpoint Knight Rider. Wookie and the G13HP are the reason for the season! Phone Home has got my attention at such a young age.


Phone home as a youngin


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 30, 2018)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> I love Bodhi gear, he’s always put forth highly original work and some of his stuff is just amazing. I have an insane collection of his older gear before he got real packaging worked out lol. I almost kinda miss his stuff coming in little baggies with gold foil labels lol


I've only seen the gold label little baggies. What does his "new" packaging look like?


----------



## Mamba01 (Dec 30, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Starting with good genetics is key, so you are certainly in the right thread.
> If you wanna see some truly amazing pictures I highly suggest reading this whole thread from the beginning. Lots of stellar photos and great info.
> 
> Cheers


So kicked. Beyond interested in everyone’s experience with these fine genetics. Wishing everyone safe and many happy grows.

Cheers


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 30, 2018)

Mamba01 said:


> Howdy Farmers,
> 
> Here’s my Bodhi update. Sunshine Daydream 3 females. Triple Goddes 3 females. Week 2 of 12/12
> 
> ...


3 1ks in a 6x6 tent? now that's lit


----------



## Tranquileyes (Dec 30, 2018)

Has anyone tried any of the loompa headband crosses? I can't find too much info out there. Specifically interested in the LHBxSL. Loompa descriptions say 10 weeks flowering is recommended, has anyone experienced a shorter flowering time with the head band bodhi crosses?


----------



## GreenTools (Dec 30, 2018)

Tranquileyes said:


> Has anyone tried any of the loompa headband crosses? I can't find too much info out there. Specifically interested in the LHBxSL. Loompa descriptions say 10 weeks flowering is recommended, has anyone experienced a shorter flowering time with the head band bodhi crosses?


I tested HB x Wookie, had phenos finish from 8-9 weeks....


----------



## Tranquileyes (Dec 30, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> I tested HB x Wookie, had phenos finish from 8-9 weeks....


Did the wookie overwhelm the HB in the phenos? The wookie came through so strong on my space Monkey testers (good thing, created this awesome enhancement to the gg4 terps), I was afraid it might do the same to the HB. How we're the yields?


----------



## ibitegirls (Dec 30, 2018)

is [email protected] still active? have not gotten any response from SHOE


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 30, 2018)

ibitegirls said:


> is [email protected] still active? have not gotten any response from SHOE


I got an email from him saying he was closed until 12/22. I emailed him before then and still haven't gotten any responses? Hope all is well.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Dec 30, 2018)

ibitegirls said:


> is [email protected] still active? have not gotten any response from SHOE


IG update two days ago mentioned he’s down with a cold... give him a day or two.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 30, 2018)

Also, I just soaked some testers. (Congo x Kashmir) x Wookie. Hoping for some crazy terps and shorter plants/flower time. I assume if I see a congo pheno I should probably not veg long as my tent is 6ft tall?


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 30, 2018)

View attachment 4256891[/QUOTE]


the real mccoy said:


> I've only seen the gold label little baggies. What does his "new" packaging look like?


I’ve seen his stuff in mylars for about the last year now. With a branding image and everything. And he’s using crushproof containers now. Pretty much he packages like I do now. But I still have a nostalgia for the way he used to do it


----------



## GreenTools (Dec 30, 2018)

Tranquileyes said:


> Did the wookie overwhelm the HB in the phenos? The wookie came through so strong on my space Monkey testers (good thing, created this awesome enhancement to the gg4 terps), I was afraid it might do the same to the HB. How we're the yields?


They were all over....some wookie leaners, a couple distinct HB leaners, ran one that had decent yields with the HB buzz for awhile... the wookie dom ones were small yielders....LHB you have to give extra veg time anyways to get to produce


----------



## GreenTools (Dec 30, 2018)

this was one of the Cocoon ....


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 30, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Awesome thanks man. Yeah I will definitely share the solos. Will flip in 3 weeks.


I’d love to see how they came out. I have a pack myself I won on an IG auction along with Strange Brew. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mamba01 (Dec 30, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> 3 1ks in a 6x6 tent? now that's lit


Howdy Manits,

Thanks! After four years of churning out substandard harvests. I decided to do some math! Pistils crossed


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 30, 2018)

So my goji og #4, the smaller plant with biggest fluffiest sativa style buds, had a banana on the top cola, I plucked it and will continue to let her flower no big deal. These girls went through a hell of a lot of stress in veg and early flower so kind of figured to see some bananas late flower.

Does mean I probably won't keep her as my keeper because I want to eventually reverse the goji keeper to make some feminized crosses. Plus from the looks of it #4 also seemed to take pollen the worst out of the 4 girls, I have yet to see a seed ripening on her but can clearly see them on all other gojis. So kind of 3 strikes. Fluffy buds with longer flower time, bananas and doesn't seem the most fertile. 

But watch she'll be the best smoke, lol. 
Fluffy bud #4, a lot of white hairs still showing
 

#2, more compact buds and nearly all pistils have turned red, having checked trichs because I'm letting seeds mature vs harvesting for smoke. This is most likely the keeper that I will hang on to.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 31, 2018)

The 5 other Lemon Lotus at day 47 from flip.
Ms Strawberry
 
The unnotable one is starting to show some purple on leaf edges
 
 
The skunky lemon one
 
The pole structured one still has the densest flowers and a great lemon smell
 
The christmas tree one. This one now has the strongest lemon smell of the bunch now. 
 


Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 31, 2018)

Fresh from the mailbox 
 

Big thank you to Bodhi. They will be hitting the towels asap and be grown out alongside More Cowbell x Lucky Charms, Landos Stash f2s, and Grandmaster Tahoe x Roadkill Unicorn.

Cheers


----------



## Mamba01 (Dec 31, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> The 5 other Lemon Lotus at day 47 from flip.
> Ms Strawberry
> View attachment 4257492
> The unnotable one is starting to show some purple on leaf edges
> ...


Insanity. Major wow


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 31, 2018)

Blueberry mountains are a little over 4 weeks in flowering I think. They stayed nice and short, definitely a good plant to top and train. They smell really dank but can't quite pinpoint what they smell like/similar to..


----------



## Bodhiblazer (Dec 31, 2018)

Snow Lotus
Love Triangle
Lucky Charms 8
Super Snow Lotus


----------



## DonnyDee (Dec 31, 2018)

Bodhiblazer said:


> Snow Lotus
> Love Triangle
> Lucky Charms 8
> Super Snow Lotus


Nice list!


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year Everybody!


----------



## Rosinallday (Jan 1, 2019)

Outdoor Kinky Temple. c99 x temple. Temple pheno


----------



## ProChronic (Jan 1, 2019)

Anyone grow Axis? My friend was lucky enough to receive testers of the Axis X Snow Lotus and i can't wait to see what comes out.


----------



## Aztec430 (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm waiting on some Soul mate (pine soul x Wookie) and cluster funk from James bean. Hopefully they will be here Friday. This is my first time trying Bodhi. im pretty excited.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 1, 2019)

Aztec430 said:


> I'm waiting on some Soul mate (pine soul x Wookie) and cluster funk from James bean. Hopefully they will be here Friday. This is my first time trying Bodhi. im pretty excited.


Nice, I'll be popping some soul mate in the next couple weeks or so.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 1, 2019)

Splash
Nigerian x Kashmir


----------



## Aztec430 (Jan 1, 2019)

you lucky dog mrfreshy. I hate waiting for packages. i'm popping mine right when they get here!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 1, 2019)

ell my #4 goji og had to be chopped a little earlier than she needed. She was putting out too many bananas here the last couple days. Just checked and found at least 5-10 more bananas in different spots. No biggie. I expected to see some bananas due to stress but I just pollinated other cuts with a goji male's pollen so can't risk the bananas dropping pollen. 

Sucks because she needed another 2 weeks, the other 3 gojis are done, even a little over done at this point but gotta give seeds as much time as I can. 
Here she he is


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year everyone! Wookie 41 x PU F3 moving along even though its been crazy cold.


----------



## ibitegirls (Jan 1, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> Outdoor Kinky Temple. c99 x temple. Temple pheno
> View attachment 4258098


so how was it? i'm told temple strains have no racy heart or paranoia, wonder if that's true


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 2, 2019)

Starflight Guava #1,this one has slightly broader leaves and a stockier structure than the #2
 
Starflight Guava #2 this thing is a beast 
 
Going to reverse clones from both and pollinate #1 with #2,#2 with #1 and self them to see if there's much difference in the progeny.


----------



## z.bud (Jan 2, 2019)

ProChronic said:


> Anyone grow Axis? My friend was lucky enough to receive testers of the Axis X Snow Lotus and i can't wait to see what comes out.


I would also love to hear about Axis. Have Axis x Omg testers going now, I’m getting a wide range of smells from the 10 plants. Smells range from hash to earthy pine to I think kind of a grapefruit.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 2, 2019)

z.bud said:


> View attachment 4258512 View attachment 4258513
> I would also love to hear about Axis. Have Axis x Omg testers going now, I’m getting a wide range of smells from the 10 plants. Smells range from hash to earthy pine to I think kind of a grapefruit.


Curious how many watts you have those under?


----------



## z.bud (Jan 2, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Curious how many watts you have those under?





evergreengardener said:


> Curious how many watts you have those under?


I have 1 of these over them currently


----------



## lukio (Jan 2, 2019)

Happy new year Bodhi peeps. Had a lovely surprise this morning...was starting to think theyd been lost in the post!

Black Triangle and Loompas Headband x Strawberry Milk

Cheers Bodhi fam!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 2, 2019)

Got 4 of those Black Triangle in veg right now. Expressing definite Indica traits with extremely wide leaves. Also have 7 Space Monkey x Sleeskunk(DNA), hybreed lookin and vigorous, right behind.


----------



## lukio (Jan 2, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 4 of those Black Triangle in veg right now


yeah nice been looking forward to your thoughts on them. ive got a pack in the fridge, seen so many good things said.


----------



## mrrager420 (Jan 2, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Blueberry mountains are a little over 4 weeks in flowering I think. They stayed nice and short, definitely a good plant to top and train. They smell really dank but can't quite pinpoint what they smell like/similar to..View attachment 4257864


They look awesome. Definitely dont smoke this if you have something you need to do Haha. Doesnt put me to sleep but is definitely very relaxing. I agree on the dank smell. At first it was sweet syrup smell then the dankness came through in late flower. I actually got 2 diff plants from the same mom when I cloned her. It's so crazy how they grew and flowered so differently. Even the buds were shaped and look different. I'll add I only had 1 XX and she never had any structure to start with. They were all funky looking seedlings. But Only some straightened out.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jan 2, 2019)

ibitegirls said:


> so how was it? i'm told temple strains have no racy heart or paranoia, wonder if that's true


Super terpy that carries over to the smoke. SSH with a hint of watermelon. I like racy weed that gets me sweating which is what we have here from what I'm experiencing.

Can't get enough Wookie Hp at the moment.


----------



## mrrager420 (Jan 2, 2019)

Made some Blueberry Mountain F2, Mountain Temple F2, BBM x MT, and MT x BBM.....just one Male and female from each was used to make babies. Also grew out a BBM F2 and liked it better than the mom. Hit her with some Daisy May pollen and now the seeds are drying. Good vibes to all the growers out there.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 2, 2019)

Phone Home (3) at 34 days and impressive! 2 are making bigger buds and all are frosty for this point. Something very fruity like Peach and Pineapple! Nice compact with useful branching.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 2, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> Super terpy that carries over to the smoke. SSH with a hint of watermelon. I like racy weed that gets me sweating which is what we have here from what I'm experiencing.
> 
> Can't get enough Wookie Hp at the moment.


how is that wookie hp, if you don't mind me askin, thanks?


----------



## Rosinallday (Jan 2, 2019)

Wookie Hp. Smaller nugs that are really frosty and smells like lavender/grapefruit. This is one of the few pheno's that I feel the hp dad didn't do much to. Grows like a dream, starts off normal and then just explodes in veg. We had 4 pheno's outside and it's a very nice outdoor strain. The nugs are small enough if you do get rain they won't get messed up. I would rather do extra work and end up with less than have 1 nug that has them pink middles. Green queen I highly recommend this hybrid. This is the mother of the Wookie hp crosses that went out.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jan 2, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Phone Home (3) at 34 days and impressive! 2 are making bigger buds and all are frosty for this point. Something very fruity like Peach and Pineapple! Nice compact with useful branching.


Glad someone else is growing that phone home I had some a couple years ago and they really stood out from about 30 different crosses. I thought that maybe there was a bad report on them but then realized just how many crosses bodhi makes...


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 2, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> Glad someone else is growing that phone home I had some a couple years ago and they really stood out from about 30 different crosses. I thought that maybe there was a bad report on them but then realized just how many crosses bodhi makes...


I will be growing it this spring, sometime starting in April soon as I get to my new home in Colorado, Axis will also be in the mix.
Baq


----------



## GreenNucleus (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm overdue for an update so here we are:

First, the MC OGKB - found a single male flower which is the first I've seen on this plant (I had previously flowered it before flowering the clones). They look like they are finishing even earlier, at least when examining hairs.

  
Dread Bread x SSDD day 47 flower (Sweet Tart pheno). It appears to have the classic wizard hat structure for the flowers. Incredibly strong berry sweet tart smell: you seriously can't miss it, it has no other smells and the trichomes appear huge. And unless this is something related to my specific plants, there is a brown/red mottle on the fan leaves, see the 3rd pic


----------



## GreenNucleus (Jan 2, 2019)

Part 2:

Dread Bread x SSDD, pheno 2: This is 37 days into flower and it is by far the frostiest, middle in height and smells.

  
Here's the 3rd Dread Bread x SSDD - only a couple weeks or so into flower, too early to say anything besides it's the most squat of the three. 
 
Full tent shot:
 
Raspberry Hashplant waiting to take MCOGKB's spot.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 2, 2019)

Woo, got my tester today. Going to be running Mendo Purps x Purp Unicorn F3, which was my first choice. However, I only was sent one pack, even though I said I could run 2 again, and they sent me 2 last time, and I submitted both reports. Thats fine though, now I can just run more of my own stuff in case this is somehow a miss.


----------



## zeeman (Jan 2, 2019)

ProChronic said:


> Anyone grow Axis? My friend was lucky enough to receive testers of the Axis X Snow Lotus and i can't wait to see what comes out.


I just had the best female ratio ever with axis, out of 11 seeds 9 were female. I have yet to flower them as I’m tied up with some other stuff... curious too though


----------



## zeeman (Jan 2, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Woo, got my tester today. Going to be running Mendo Purps x Purp Unicorn F3, which was my first choice. However, I only was sent one pack, even though I said I could run 2 again, and they sent me 2 last time, and I submitted both reports. Thats fine though, now I can just run more of my own stuff in case this is somehow a miss.


I hope that goes well. Sounds like a release I’d be interested in. You always seem to report back and that helps bodhi get to releasing them. Super stanky purple is my faves!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 3, 2019)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Starflight Guava #1,this one has slightly broader leaves and a stockier structure than the #2
> View attachment 4258475
> Starflight Guava #2 this thing is a beast
> View attachment 4258476
> Going to reverse clones from both and pollinate #1 with #2,#2 with #1 and self them to see if there's much difference in the progeny.


Nice work, and thanks for posting those... SG has definitely moved up in the rotation, lol!


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 3, 2019)

Anyone else growing Cosmic Serpent? Getting some cool smells?

On one plant a quick stem rub will leave your fingers smelling like skittles for 20 minutes. Another I just noticed today has a 80% rotting strawberry, 10% slightly burnt, 10% halls of medicine smell to it after pinching some fan leaves. Can't stop smelling my fingers. Super addictive smell.

Structure on a few of these is pretty awesome. Big fan leaves already in 1.5 gal pots that are up to 8" wide.


----------



## Dude74 (Jan 3, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Anyone else growing Cosmic Serpent? Getting some cool smells?
> 
> On one plant a quick stem rub will leave your fingers smelling like skittles for 20 minutes. Another I just noticed today has a 80% rotting strawberry, 10% slightly burnt, 10% halls of medicine smell to it after pinching some fan leaves. Can't stop smelling my fingers. Super addictive smell.
> 
> Structure on a few of these is pretty awesome. Big fan leaves already in 1.5 gal pots that are up to 8" wide.


I’m excited to be popping some dragons blood next go around!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 3, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Anyone else growing Cosmic Serpent? Getting some cool smells?
> 
> On one plant a quick stem rub will leave your fingers smelling like skittles for 20 minutes. Another I just noticed today has a 80% rotting strawberry, 10% slightly burnt, 10% halls of medicine smell to it after pinching some fan leaves. Can't stop smelling my fingers. Super addictive smell.
> 
> Structure on a few of these is pretty awesome. Big fan leaves already in 1.5 gal pots that are up to 8" wide.





Dude74 said:


> I’m excited to be popping some dragons blood next go around!


Look for some grapefruit smell/taste. my DragonsbloodxOMG testers both have this AMAZING grapefruit flavor, like fresh grapefruits and sprite, and I'm almost positive thats from the dragonsblood, as my Colombian Red x OMG have the same shape (guessing the omg side) but opposite flavors/nose. 

I'd like to know about the flowering times of both Cosmic Serpent and Dragonsblood Hashplant, because I'd never NOT be growing that tester if it wasn't for its 15 week flower time. 

edit: @The Mantis I think you might be pretty close from what you're describing.


----------



## JHashmore (Jan 3, 2019)

Got my testers today as well. I think they just send them out when they can as i never got an email saying they were actually sent. I've been away for a while so it worked out anyway. I actually got testers from the spring tester list i originally had chosen from instead of the winter list, which is all good. I'll be running Purple Pakistani Chitral X Purple Unicorn F3. So it will be interesting to see the difference with the mendo purps.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 3, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Look for some grapefruit smell/taste. my DragonsbloodxOMG testers both have this AMAZING grapefruit flavor, like fresh grapefruits and sprite, and I'm almost positive thats from the dragonsblood, as my Colombian Red x OMG have the same shape (guessing the omg side) but opposite flavors/nose.
> 
> I'd like to know about the flowering times of both Cosmic Serpent and Dragonsblood Hashplant, because I'd never NOT be growing that tester if it wasn't for its 15 week flower time.
> 
> edit: @The Mantis I think you might be pretty close from what you're describing.


Thanks RBJF - pretty close to what? the structure or the smell? 

I remember seeing on here somewhere the dragonsblood went 13+ weeks or so. I'm really hoping the wookie brings the cosmic serpent to 11 weeks (10 or less would be sweet!).


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 3, 2019)

Dream Lotus in a 45g pot 
 
Space Cake in a 30


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 3, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Thanks RBJF - pretty close to what? the structure or the smell?
> 
> I remember seeing on here somewhere the dragonsblood went 13+ weeks or so. I'm really hoping the wookie brings the cosmic serpent to 11 weeks (10 or less would be sweet!).


actually, I remember really liking the structure of both, long thick nug producing cola's. Did well topped twice for 4 main cola's. And the skittles smell. yum, thats what I was getting too. I was thinking like the pink starburst smell/taste too.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 3, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> actually, I remember really liking the structure of both, long thick nug producing cola's. Did well topped twice for 4 main cola's. And the skittles smell. yum, thats what I was getting too. I was thinking like the pink starburst smell/taste too.


Okay cool yeah I'm diggin that smell. Hope it carries over to the bud/smoke.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 3, 2019)

I have not been on the site for a long while... but the Bing that I grew out is AMAZING... probably the best smoke I have grown yet.. I really wish I had successfully cloned the pheno that was the best but I still have 6 beans I have yet to pop and I am DETERMINED to find this pheno again and keep it around...if I have to get more I will lol and I think I will be ordering some more Bodhi gear very very soon!!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2019)

zeeman said:


> I just had the best female ratio ever with axis, out of 11 seeds 9 were female. I have yet to flower them as I’m tied up with some other stuff... curious too though


I'm 9/10 females on the goji og. I saved 1 last bean and made f2 but was sad I didn't get a couple more males to chose from but can't complain.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm 9/10 females on the goji og. I saved 1 last bean and made f2 but was sad I didn't get a couple more males to chose from but can't complain.


wow 9 out of 10... I popped 6 bing and only got 2 so already doing far worse then you!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2019)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> wow 9 out of 10... I popped 6 bing and only got 2 so already doing far worse then you!


Damn man, I feel for you. Gotta hate the sausage parties!

Here's to hoping you get all fems the next round! Cheers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 3, 2019)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> I have not been on the site for a long while... but the Bing that I grew out is AMAZING... probably the best smoke I have grown yet.. I really wish I had successfully cloned the pheno that was the best but I still have 6 beans I have yet to pop and I am DETERMINED to find this pheno again and keep it around...if I have to get more I will lol and I think I will be ordering some more Bodhi gear very very soon!!!


ayyyy. Glad to hear somebody report back on one of those cherry crosses everybody was asking about. Soooo....how cherry is it?!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 3, 2019)

that first green hit really tastes to me ....like a cherry tootsie pop ... soo freaking good... like when people say flavorful fruity stuff THIS is what they are talking about! I barely will even give this to my closest friends and fam .. this is my new personal fave lol


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn man, I feel for you. Gotta hate the sausage parties!
> 
> Here's to hoping you get all fems the next round! Cheers


thanks man! me too! I am about to get things rolling again here and MAKE SURE I get my cloning opp down and moms and such get the needed attention. I need this strain in my life for a long long time lol


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 3, 2019)

Space Monkey #1 starting to stack





thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm 9/10 females on the goji og. I saved 1 last bean and made f2 but was sad I didn't get a couple more males to chose from but can't complain.


U know all u gotta do is say the word and my last two Goji's are flyin your way bruddah!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Space Monkey #1 starting to stack
> 
> View attachment 4259415
> 
> ...


Thanks you brother, solid as always. 

I just chopped my four ladies down and I know the keeper cut #2 as plenty of nice brown beans showing so I should be good with plenty of f2s. But that is a tempting offer and I may take you up on that one day. Only if I plan on popping them right away.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 4, 2019)

A few Lemon Lotus day 51 from flip . They have really increased their water intake in the past week or so and started putting on weight. 
This is still the only one showing any purple
 
This is the one that was the frostiest early on. It is now proving me wrong on my lowest yield prediction. It no longer has any hint of lemon really. I am guessing it and Ms Strawberry are my Snow Lotus leaners. 
 
 
Ms Strawberry
 
The Pole like one. It is on the verge of needing to be staked because it is so top heavy. It also has the second strongest Lemon smell after the Christmas tree.It has the densest flowers so far.
 
No picture of the Christmas tree one because my camera battery died before I could take one lol I will post one once it charges.
Cheers


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 4, 2019)

^Beautiful, whats the ms strawberry ? Is that a bodhi offering, i dont remember that one


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 4, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> ^Beautiful, whats the ms strawberry ? Is that a bodhi offering, i dont remember that one


 It is just the name I have dubbed that particular Lemon Lotus. It reeks of strawberry, which is apparently a known pheno/trait of Snow Lotus.

Cheers


----------



## Tstat (Jan 4, 2019)

Here are my testers- Mendo Purps x SSDD and Pure OG x Purple Unicorn. Still waiting for room in the flowering area, so they are going to get big, lol. Huge leaves, nice structure so far:





And just for fun, a jar full of freshly trimmed Goji:


----------



## growslut (Jan 4, 2019)

Took our black lab/doberman mix to the vet yesterday. He has a growth sticking out next to his butthole. The dog is 8 years old but we've only had him 3 months now, so maybe he always had this growth, or maybe its new. Either way, antibiotics did not heal it, so the vet thinks it is either a fatty tissue or cancer. The vet recommends surgery--but since its next to the pooper, the vet says it is a risky surgery and recommended a specialist do it (because if there is any problem with the surgery he doesn't feel comfortable removing the anal gland). Then we had a long talk about possible other methods of treatment that might help. Which led to a lengthy discussion about using marijuana products on dogs. 

The vets opinion is that he believes that marijuana products help calm dogs, relax them, and give the dogs a feeling of well being. He said he recommends it for these reasons--and he himself has never tried marijuana. When I brought up the many cases where marijuana products have reportedly stopped cancer and might cure the dog's growth, the vet said he is not sure how effective marijuana is as a medicine. He said it might help, and I told him I would try it and bring the dog back in a few weeks to see if there is any change in the growth. 

Hope that clarifies the vet's opinion for those wondering about using marijuana products on their doggos.

***Many thanks to a board member for sharing their recipe for oil that successfully helped their dog. I really hope this helps. This dog is a special soul~


----------



## elkamino (Jan 4, 2019)

growslut said:


> Took our black lab/doberman mix to the vet yesterday. He has a growth sticking out next to his butthole. The dog is 8 years old but we've only had him 3 months now, so maybe he always had this growth, or maybe its new. Either way, antibiotics did not heal it, so the vet thinks it is either a fatty tissue or cancer. The vet recommends surgery--but since its next to the pooper, the vet says it is a risky surgery and recommended a specialist do it (because if there is any problem with the surgery he doesn't feel comfortable removing the anal gland). Then we had a long talk about possible other methods of treatment that might help. Which led to a lengthy discussion about using marijuana products on dogs.
> 
> The vets opinion is that he believes that marijuana products help calm dogs, relax them, and give the dogs a feeling of well being. He said he recommends it for these reasons--and he himself has never tried marijuana. When I brought up the many cases where marijuana products have reportedly stopped cancer and might cure the dog's growth, the vet said he is not sure how effective marijuana is as a medicine. He said it might help, and I told him I would try it and bring the dog back in a few weeks to see if there is any change in the growth.
> 
> ...


Did the vet discuss dosage?


----------



## Tstat (Jan 4, 2019)

growslut said:


> This dog is a special soul


So I have a Golden who is 9, has a tumor and is having some arthritis issues. My vet recommends krill or fish oil for joints. I have recently been giving him salmon oil mixed with an OZ of 500 mg CBD oil. My lab (8yo) also has fatty tumors, so I am also giving him some.

It's not an exact science, since they are dogs and can't give verbal feedback. That said, the Golden is feeling better and I can see a noticeable difference in the size of the tumors on both dogs. I don't recommend THC at all, I've seen first hand stoned dogs who ate some AVB, and they get really messed up. But CBD seems to do wonders. 

It may just be hopeful thinking on my part, but I'm sticking with it. Obviously there will be no adverse affects of CBD, and even if it just makes them feel better, it's worth it.

Oh, and I first bought Canine CBD suspended in krill oil. It was expensive and only contained 75 mg of CBD. Make your own, you will save a ton of money and it will better quality, stronger, etc. Good luck with your dog!


----------



## growslut (Jan 4, 2019)

elkamino said:


> Did the vet discuss dosage?


No, the vet did not discuss dosage. He said there are plenty of 'good products' (think he was referring to store-bought brands). I have read that the proper dosage for CBD is 10-50mg every 8 hours.

I dose my dogs with Lazarus Naturals capsules daily at 10mg for the 70lb Black/Lab Doberman mix, and 25mg for the 75lb Boxer/Pit mix (who suffers from torn ACL's on both back legs--sometimes its hard for his body to walk but his soul is always willing). I do it once or twice a day--wish I could do more but its a money thing.

I also do share weed cookies with them. Super small bites for the doggies, like dime size for one and half that for the other (changes a bit depending on how strong the batch is). It does have THC and CBD in the mix--far more THC. And the dogs love it. Right before I wrote this I got the butter out to warm up a piece to rub on the growth, and the dog with bad legs came and begged for some. He barely gets up to beg for anything! Like, if we are cooking in the kitchen he only comes over once the food gets put on his plate, lol. I will give him some butter later, but when they get it before a walk the walks go so slow b/c the dogs want to smell everything. Its like nose munchies.

And I'm going to start applying the home-made THC&CBD marijuana oil directly onto the growth and hope that helps!


----------



## growslut (Jan 4, 2019)

Tstat said:


> So I have a Golden who is 9, has a tumor and is having some arthritis issues. My vet recommends krill or fish oil for joints. I have recently been giving him salmon oil mixed with an OZ of 500 mg CBD oil. My lab (8yo) also has fatty tumors, so I am also giving him some.
> 
> It's not an exact science, since they are dogs and can't give verbal feedback. That said, the Golden is feeling better and I can see a noticeable difference in the size of the tumors on both dogs. I don't recommend THC at all, I've seen first hand stoned dogs who ate some AVB, and they get really messed up. But CBD seems to do wonders.
> 
> ...


That's great it seems to be working for your dog! And your dog is feeling better!!

How much do you dose your dog each time?

And totally agree with you on the pet products--they get expensive and you can make better/more potent stuff at home.


----------



## Tstat (Jan 4, 2019)

growslut said:


> How much do you dose your dog each time?


I just started this a couple weeks ago. I have a bottle of salmon oil which is 16 ounces. I added one ounce of 500 mg pure CBD oil to that. They get a small amount of food in the AM and then dinner at night. To that I give one or two squirts of the oil to the Lab and a little more for the Golden. 

I am ordering two more ounces of CBD today. I plan to stick to the fish oil/CBD routine, but also give a couple of drops under the younger to the Golden when it appears his arthritis is bothering him.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 4, 2019)

growslut said:


> Took our black lab/doberman mix to the vet yesterday. He has a growth sticking out next to his butthole. The dog is 8 years old but we've only had him 3 months now, so maybe he always had this growth, or maybe its new. Either way, antibiotics did not heal it, so the vet thinks it is either a fatty tissue or cancer. The vet recommends surgery--but since its next to the pooper, the vet says it is a risky surgery and recommended a specialist do it (because if there is any problem with the surgery he doesn't feel comfortable removing the anal gland). Then we had a long talk about possible other methods of treatment that might help. Which led to a lengthy discussion about using marijuana products on dogs.
> 
> The vets opinion is that he believes that marijuana products help calm dogs, relax them, and give the dogs a feeling of well being. He said he recommends it for these reasons--and he himself has never tried marijuana. When I brought up the many cases where marijuana products have reportedly stopped cancer and might cure the dog's growth, the vet said he is not sure how effective marijuana is as a medicine. He said it might help, and I told him I would try it and bring the dog back in a few weeks to see if there is any change in the growth.
> 
> ...



Very sorry to hear about your dog. My labs, cat, and grey squirrel are part of the family and one of my labs is on CBD oil and chemo due to lymphoma. It's very expensive to treat and my grow has had to take a back seat so I'm able to afford that and my new house at the same time. (But don't know what I'd do without him) I wish you the best of luck with the pup and hope it turns out ok.


Now I have a question for anyone that cares to answer. My plants are about 5-5.5 weeks in veg at the moment. They are all about 14 to 16" with a nice structure, very short stacked nodes and lots of leaves. I have run into a couple of problems along the way ( under water from being away to long...) and calcium/mag issues, red stems etc. 

This run in doing dry amendment package from roots organics and ffof soil lightly amended with roots dry amendments. After the couple issues I have run into I decided to let the root zone heal/grow more before flower. My room also was around 64/66 degrees for a week but now at a steady 73-76 degrees after some tweaks so I think all will heal up quick within a week or so. I know all strains stretch differently in flower but if anyone can give me an idea on stretch on the following strains I'd appreciate it. 
1 dynasty genetics, cherry vanilla cookies.
3 bodhi silver mountin
1 bodhi space monkey 
2 bodhi clusterfunk. 

I am trying to end up around 3ft-4ft from top of pot give or take. I topdreesed for week 1 of bloom last night so in 7 to 10 days I will flip and focus on getting my veg tent caught up to take place when these finish. I hope they shoot up 6"+ in the next week or so lol...Any flower times for those THAT HAVE GROWN THESE STRAINS are helpful as well as I'm sure they won't finish at the same time. As always happy growing and thank you in advance


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 4, 2019)

The Christmas tree shaped Lemon Lotus. This one may of had an impressive yield had it not run through my mix so fast. It is a big enough plant that it will still be decent. If you blind folded someone and asked them what they were smelling they would say "lemon". There isn't a hint of anything else at day 51 from flip.
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Jan 4, 2019)

Serva said:


> Sunshine Daydream (cut)
> Purple Sunshine
> Sunshine 4
> and a few other (Jillybean (cut), Agent Orange (cut), Tardis, Mandala #1 (cut))
> ...


What kind of lighting are using? nice setup too!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 4, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Very sorry to hear about your dog. My labs, cat, and grey squirrel are part of the family and one of my labs is on CBD oil and chemo due to lymphoma. It's very expensive to treat and my grow has had to take a back seat so I'm able to afford that and my new house at the same time. (But don't know what I'd do without him) I wish you the best of luck with the pup and hope it turns out ok.
> 
> 
> Now I have a question for anyone that cares to answer. My plants are about 5-5.5 weeks in veg at the moment. They are all about 14 to 16" with a nice structure, very short stacked nodes and lots of leaves. I have run into a couple of problems along the way ( under water from being away to long...) and calcium/mag issues, red stems etc.
> ...


I haven't had a Space Monkey that finished in under 70 days. That's about 5-10% amber.

They go into flower around 18", and with some heavy super cropping, end up around 3-4'.

I hear about some fast finishers, but don't think I've ever actually seen pics of any, lol! 

64° is high in my space in the winter, 50° hasn't been uncommon, and it honestly doesn't seem to make a bit of difference to the plants... now my comfort is another story.

That's all just my experience, mind you.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 4, 2019)

growslut said:


> Took our black lab/doberman mix to the vet yesterday. He has a growth sticking out next to his butthole. The dog is 8 years old but we've only had him 3 months now, so maybe he always had this growth, or maybe its new. Either way, antibiotics did not heal it, so the vet thinks it is either a fatty tissue or cancer. The vet recommends surgery--but since its next to the pooper, the vet says it is a risky surgery and recommended a specialist do it (because if there is any problem with the surgery he doesn't feel comfortable removing the anal gland). Then we had a long talk about possible other methods of treatment that might help. Which led to a lengthy discussion about using marijuana products on dogs.
> 
> The vets opinion is that he believes that marijuana products help calm dogs, relax them, and give the dogs a feeling of well being. He said he recommends it for these reasons--and he himself has never tried marijuana. When I brought up the many cases where marijuana products have reportedly stopped cancer and might cure the dog's growth, the vet said he is not sure how effective marijuana is as a medicine. He said it might help, and I told him I would try it and bring the dog back in a few weeks to see if there is any change in the growth.
> 
> ...


You're vets a liar, lol. He went to college for nearly or over 8 years and never smoked?  I bet as a working professional he just can't or doesn't want people, aka customers, thinking of him as a pot head etc...

But totally not unheard of, people that have never smoked bud. lmao

I do hate how Western culture doctors always pull the "I don't know if marijuana is an effective medicine..."

Whether it is a human or an animal, marijuana definitely has medical benefits. I mean he literally told you that weed is good to calm their nerves etc well those are medical benefits. I mean if he gave your dog anti anxiety pills he would call that medicine and say it has medical benefits. So why can't medical professionals just say the same about weed? 

Of course weed isn't an instant cure all but if it helps alleviate anxiety, insomnia, minor or major aches and pains etc... then it is a medicine and it is an effective medicine. 

Sorry rant over and I hope only the best for your big puppy. I hope you find something that helps him out. Cheers


----------



## growslut (Jan 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You're vets a liar, lol. He went to college for nearly or over 8 years and never smoked?  I bet as a working professional he just can't or doesn't want people, aka customers, thinking of him as a pot head etc...
> 
> But totally not unheard of, people that have never smoked bud. lmao
> 
> ...


Thanks for the well-wishes, Eso. Hope the pupper makes a quick recovery too!

Lol, you have a point about partying during vet school. My buddy's brother went to Auburn to study to become a vet, and we partied with his school mates, and they partied hard! I actually do believe my vet hasn't smoked weed, though. My vet is a Pakastani immigrant--he himself immigrated--and I think he did most of his schooling in Pakistan. He's old school and doesn't suggest all the new procedures and medications, and he explains things which is one reason I really like him. And I believe he really has my pet's best interest in mind, which is more than some other vet's I've seen in the past.

And I'm with you on wanting Dr's to talk more about the medical benefits of marijuana. And maybe the confusion was my translation of what he said. He said he believes it has a behavioral benefit--which is medical, but he doesn't know if rubbing it on a growth will stop cancer. He didn't even seem skeptical that it is a medicine. He just said he would need to see tests to see how it does act.

Btw, your garden is in beast mode! That one plant is huge for a one gallon!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 4, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I haven't had a Space Monkey that finished in under 70 days. That's about 5-10% amber.
> 
> They go into flower around 18", and with some heavy super cropping, end up around 3-4'.
> 
> ...



Damn at 65 degrees mine were looking like wilted junk but at 72.5 to 78 degrees all my plants are back to praying for the light. Out of them all I think 2 of 3 silver mountin look great, one of 2 clusterfunk is fantastic looking but holy shit the space monkey is simply perfect in every way, problems I've had aside. Fans are getting massive and it has tons of vigor as soon as it hit 13"-14". I dialed in new setting envioment wise and every plant is loving the change in a big way. Going to add the 3ft stakes in a day or to and flip in 7 to 14 days depending on growth and start tieing branches outward before the stretch and after. I wanted to put the old net up but I'm afraid I don't want to veg for 4+ more weeks. They all sit at 14 to 18" now l.

I got a PM I need to answer with a pic stripping app (I'm paranoid) from a member here I still keep forgetting to thank. I think in 7 to 10 days I will consider them picture worthy. I have been away a bit and had issues because of it but my girls are bouncing back now. Part due to me being VERY busy and lazy to lol. I may ask for help to post pics lol.

A side note on the monkey. Its kept a very light green compared to my other strains but has TONS of vigor now so should I assume if it's not broke don't fix it lol . Question to the many that grow this strain??? Happy growing!!!


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 4, 2019)

mrfreshy said:


> SplashView attachment 4258416
> Nigerian x Kashmir


30 hours later i found this.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 4, 2019)

Afgooey x Wookie 15
Day 50
a little closer on the one in the middle
 

And a lower branch on the one on the right


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 5, 2019)

I realized I forgot one of the Lemon Lotus yesterday . 
This is the one that did smell like skunky lemon. As of day 52 from flip it now smells very floral or something. It smells nothing like it did.
 

Cheers


----------



## lukio (Jan 5, 2019)

sup!

Black Raz is hanging

smells delightful.

also, this morning i discovered i have a Green Crack smelling Silver Mountain, cant wait to try it.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 5, 2019)

lukio said:


> sup!
> 
> Black Raz is hanging
> View attachment 4260067
> ...



Absolutely beautiful shot !!! 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jan 5, 2019)

3 Phone Home at 37 days and ahead of their time! Average size with 2/3 larger than average buds. Really nice round and firm with wider than average leaves. These stink! Lemon and Lavender with eye watering terps! Very similar to Space Monkeys I have had. A very good thing. Pistils turning red orange early, also Monkeyish. Must be that Wookie thing. Strong plants that look like they will be an early finisher.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 5, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Damn at 65 degrees mine were looking like wilted junk but at 72.5 to 78 degrees all my plants are back to praying for the light. Out of them all I think 2 of 3 silver mountin look great, one of 2 clusterfunk is fantastic looking but holy shit the space monkey is simply perfect in every way, problems I've had aside. Fans are getting massive and it has tons of vigor as soon as it hit 13"-14". I dialed in new setting envioment wise and every plant is loving the change in a big way. Going to add the 3ft stakes in a day or to and flip in 7 to 14 days depending on growth and start tieing branches outward before the stretch and after. I wanted to put the old net up but I'm afraid I don't want to veg for 4+ more weeks. They all sit at 14 to 18" now l.
> 
> I got a PM I need to answer with a pic stripping app (I'm paranoid) from a member here I still keep forgetting to thank. I think in 7 to 10 days I will consider them picture worthy. I have been away a bit and had issues because of it but my girls are bouncing back now. Part due to me being VERY busy and lazy to lol. I may ask for help to post pics lol.
> 
> A side note on the monkey. Its kept a very light green compared to my other strains but has TONS of vigor now so should I assume if it's not broke don't fix it lol . Question to the many that grow this strain??? Happy growing!!!


Hey, we're in it for the pictures, lol! I didn't mean that plants do better at lower temps, no you're on the right track, but I have found the low 70s to work best for most of my plants.

I never had light leaves on my Monkeys...this one is at 52 days, just before a 2 week flush.
 
And again at 68 days, right before chop.


That was my first Monkey, and first run in coco with just AnB, Si, and PK13/14. not sure how you're growing, but, I think I would bump up my feed a bit til they get a nice, shiny green.

Good luck.


----------



## lukio (Jan 5, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Absolutely beautiful shot !!!
> 
> Cheers


cheers brother. your snaps and that lemon lotus lookin' ace


----------



## Aztec430 (Jan 5, 2019)

I finally got the seeds time to pop em.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 5, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Hey, we're in it for the pictures, lol! I didn't mean that plants do better at lower temps, no you're on the right track, but I have found the low 70s to work best for most of my plants.
> 
> I never had light leaves on my Monkeys...this one is at 52 days, just before a 2 week flush.
> View attachment 4260125
> ...


 Nice! Looking very tasty lol. I have found that under my fluence spyder x plus they seem to hold a lighter green but when pulled out from under they are much darker looking but of all my plants the monkey still looks lighter
Maybe I'll top dress a tsp or 2 of nitro guano. I'm feeding with roots dry amendments for this run while I source some big roots soil or a build a soil blend to run a 4x4x1.5 living soil bed by grass roots in my 5x5 tent and I'll run 1 gallons in veg tent and plop them in when ready when u find a couple worthy keepers and pull clones.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 5, 2019)

Anyone growing the Red Eye Jedi after it dropped ?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jan 5, 2019)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Anyone growing the Red Eye Jedi after it dropped ?


My homie @torontokevw is he may chime in


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 5, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 3 Phone Home at 37 days and ahead of their time! Average size with 2/3 larger than average buds. Really nice round and firm with wider than average leaves. These stink! Lemon and Lavender with eye watering terps! Very similar to Space Monkeys I have had. A very good thing. Pistils turning red orange early, also Monkeyish. Must be that Wookie thing. Strong plants that look like they will be an early finisher.


Phone home & gg#4 dry ice hash cannoli's- @hillbill you are right on w/nose of phone home-smells of peaches & armpits


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm in the middle of a soil-identity crisis. Outside was easy,made a water only/super soil that was pretty much on cruise control all season.that mix did not really pan out too well indoors(it also has been sitting around for a couple seasons)@Nu-Be gave me a fairly easy recipe that has really treated this goji nice going into wk4 of 12/12.this clone was pretty rough looking when I put it into its 3gal pot,quite small really.
  
Wish my ssdd stayed as green.frosting up nice,but fading really fast going into wk6.buds look a little small,which is how my last run went with my ssdd(but my favorite headstash) using promix and biobizz.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 6, 2019)

Blueberry Hashplant this morning. At 44 days of 11/13 she’s getting fosty! 

Earlier I said the lighting was 12/12, but I mis-stated, the light has been 11/13 since flip. Dunno how it affects the girls, but the BBHP and another plant are both rapidly ripening at just six plus weeks. I’ll prolly chop week 9.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 6, 2019)

Got my bodhi tester strain today 
Wookie 15 x Williams wonder


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 6, 2019)

Would some one answer my question for me iam new to growing indoors so WHAT IS the best tem, to keep your grow room at so the plants grow there best????????????And thank you if any one can help with that question


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 6, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Would some one answer my question for me iam new to growing indoors so WHAT IS the best tem, to keep your grow room at so the plants grow there best????????????And thank you if any one can help with that question


this is a thread for Bodhi strains/grows. all of us that regularly participate in this thread try our best to not let it get derailed or every newbie would be in here asking us questions... you want the general marijuana or newbie forums; however, a quick google or RIU search would show you the answer (usually around 80 degrees). smoke a bowl and chill.


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 6, 2019)

elkamino said:


> Blueberry Hashplant this morning. At 44 days of 11/13 she’s getting fosty!
> 
> Earlier I said the lighting was 12/12, but I mis-stated, the light has been 11/13 since flip. Dunno how it affects the girls, but the BBHP and another plant are both rapidly ripening at just six plus weeks. I’ll prolly chop week 9.
> View attachment 4260871 View attachment 4260872 View attachment 4260873


Looks identical to my #3 pheno, bit of berry, spice and cream flavors....


----------



## bobqp (Jan 6, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I realized I forgot one of the Lemon Lotus yesterday .
> This is the one that did smell like skunky lemon. As of day 52 from flip it now smells very floral or something. It smells nothing like it did.
> View attachment 4260049
> 
> Cheers


Nice and chunky matey


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 7, 2019)

bobqp said:


> Got my bodhi tester strain today
> Wookie 15 x Williams wonder


Nice, I was hoping for those too. It they just sent 1 pack


----------



## bobqp (Jan 7, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Nice, I was hoping for those too. It they just sent 1 pack


Yeah I got 1 pack some people have gotten 2 packs but I asked for an outdoor dominant strain. So I'm happy with what I got. I'm growing them outdoors for 2 months in cages with the help of solar powered led lights to lengthen the day light hours so I can veg them for 7 weeks .


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 7, 2019)

From what people have told me there sometimes seems there is no rhyme or reason to the testers. They send what they send when they send it. It is what it is. They are still free beans and I am happy to grow them. 
Cheers


----------



## bobqp (Jan 7, 2019)

I heard he lost the snow lotus male. Yet he had a snow lotus male on the list


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 7, 2019)

He still has the snow lotus male he just is retiring it to move on to working with new males. It was the Appalachia he lost.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 7, 2019)

finally cracked my pack of nikah after 6 months and all of them cracked and are about 2 inches tall in just 2 days. Hopefully I get some females


----------



## hillbill (Jan 7, 2019)

Phone Home getting loud to the extreme with Lavender, Lemons, and cedar with Terpentine. Decent size plants and very frost sticky and stinky! Two making bigger and rounder buds but last few days they are making it hard to smell anything else.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jan 7, 2019)

#2 Wookie HP. Lavender/Grapefruit terps. Not a very big yeild but the quality is good. 320g total with a whole lot of trim for hashmaking.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Jan 7, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> #2 Wookie HP. Lavender/Grapefruit terps. Not a very big yeild but the quality is good. 320g total with a whole lot of trim for hashmaking.


320 grams perfectly manicured was a small yield for you? Dang. I’m jealous. Outdoor buds that pretty are extra impressive. Good job.

You have so many interesting strains, what are you choosing the most? How did the Wookie HP phenos compare?


----------



## Rosinallday (Jan 7, 2019)

Baja.Beaches said:


> 320 grams perfectly manicured was a small yield for you? Dang. I’m jealous. Outdoor buds that pretty are extra impressive. Good job.
> 
> You have so many interesting strains, what are you choosing the most? How did the Wookie HP phenos compare?


We had a 3 & 1/2 and a 2 & 1/2 pounder, one more to trim. Less than a pound is small in the outdoor medical mj world. I've had a 5 pounder and know people who grow 10 pounders. As long as it's good and clean that's what matters.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 7, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> #2 Wookie HP. Lavender/Grapefruit terps. Not a very big yeild but the quality is good. 320g total with a whole lot of trim for hashmaking.
> View attachment 4261300


Love the look of those buds


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 7, 2019)

10/11 germinated on the Blueberry Mountain. A few weeks into veg here. I have already ran these kids through the ringer, missed watering a few times and left em in their solo cups wayyyyyy to long. They are starting to bounce back though. 
 

Interesting comparison to note is that the 5 on the left were left in their solo cups for 1 week longer then the ones on the right. You can really see how much the ones on the right liked having 3 gallons worth of root space compared to just the solo cup. They are all the same age and all got the same feeding schedule and amounts so I thought it was interesting to see the difference represented so clearly.

I'll post a closer look at the plants, just looking at the ones on the right I am seeing at least 3 phenos here possibly. I haven't seen any pre-sex on any of them yet then again haven't really looked to closely yet either. No stretch on these kids, they are staying short and squat. Definitely see the indica dominating in this tent.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 7, 2019)

MojoRizing said:


> 10/11 germinated on the Blueberry Mountain. A few weeks into veg here. I have already ran these kids through the ringer, missed watering a few times and left em in their solo cups wayyyyyy to long. They are starting to bounce back though.
> View attachment 4261446
> 
> Interesting comparison to note is that the 5 on the left were left in their solo cups for 1 week longer then the ones on the right. You can really see how much the ones on the right liked having 3 gallons worth of root space compared to just the solo cup. They are all the same age and all got the same feeding schedule and amounts so I thought it was interesting to see the difference represented so clearly.
> ...


What kind of light are you running?


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 7, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> What kind of light are you running?


Its a NextLight Mega. It's a 625 watt "full spectrum" white based LED. Great light, however I am looking at adding some UVA, Deep Blues and Far Red/IR strips to round out the spectrum alittle.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 7, 2019)

MojoRizing said:


> Its a NextLight Mega. It's a 625 watt "full spectrum" white based LED. Great light, however I am looking at adding some UVA, Deep Blues and Far Red/IR strips to round out the spectrum alittle.


Nice!! Any problems with light leaks with your tent? I'm looking to put a liner in mine as well. Your setup is clean and well lit!!


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 7, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice!! Any problems with light leaks with your tent? I'm looking to put a liner in mine as well. Your setup is clean and well lit!!


Unfortunately the tent leaks light like a sieve, especially around the zippers. But for what I paid for it I am happy with it. Its in a spare bedroom where the tent is the only thing in there and the windows are covered so I don't worry about light leaks right now. Once I flip into 12/12 I will try and patch some of the holes with some black gorilla tape I have.


----------



## doniawon (Jan 7, 2019)

MojoRizing said:


> Unfortunately the tent leaks light like a sieve, especially around the zippers. But for what I paid for it I am happy with it. Its in a spare bedroom where the tent is the only thing in there and the windows are covered so I don't worry about light leaks right now. Once I flip into 12/12 I will try and patch some of the holes with some black gorilla tape I have.


Dammit mojo!!!!

Just wanted to say "dammit mojo"
I'll crawl back n ma cave. 
Flex seal aka "alien techno".  
Love u bodhi dudes. Sah dah tae


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 7, 2019)

doniawon said:


> Dammit mojo!!!!
> 
> Just wanted to say "dammit mojo"
> I'll crawl back n ma cave.
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation on the flex seal. Thats an awesome idea my friend.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 7, 2019)

MojoRizing said:


> 10/11 germinated on the Blueberry Mountain. A few weeks into veg here. I have already ran these kids through the ringer, missed watering a few times and left em in their solo cups wayyyyyy to long. They are starting to bounce back though.
> View attachment 4261446
> 
> Interesting comparison to note is that the 5 on the left were left in their solo cups for 1 week longer then the ones on the right. You can really see how much the ones on the right liked having 3 gallons worth of root space compared to just the solo cup. They are all the same age and all got the same feeding schedule and amounts so I thought it was interesting to see the difference represented so clearly.
> ...


Looking good man, yeah don't expect them to stretch much. Mine stayed nice and short. Here's some nug shots of my three, little past 5 weeks.   
Sugary sweet fruity terps, some undertones of fuel and earthyness


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jan 8, 2019)

doniawon said:


> Dammit mojo!!!!
> 
> Just wanted to say "dammit mojo"
> I'll crawl back n ma cave.
> ...


I know it's a few days late, but Happy New Years buddy! LTNS!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jan 8, 2019)

So who's this Bodhi guy? Where can I get cuts of his Appalachian Dad used in his breeding? Where can I get free beanz? Who's in charge here? Who's on First? Whats on Second? 

I see I've got several hundred pages to catch up on in this thread....is there a cliffs notes version?


----------



## DonnyDee (Jan 8, 2019)

Lol funny trolp


----------



## hillbill (Jan 8, 2019)

Gorilla Tape is for tents. It is light proof and sticks real good.


----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Jan 8, 2019)

Phatlewtz said:


> So who's this Bodhi guy? Where can I get cuts of his Appalachian Dad used in his breeding? Where can I get free beanz? Who's in charge here? Who's on First? Whats on Second?
> 
> I see I've got several hundred pages to catch up on in this thread....is there a cliffs notes version?


Just read a page a day and in 6years you'll make it to your post


----------



## doniawon (Jan 8, 2019)

Phatlewtz said:


> I know it's a few days late, but Happy New Years buddy! LTNS!


Happy New year's lewtz!
Good to see ya in here


----------



## Tstat (Jan 8, 2019)

So, instead of mucking up this thread, I have decided to document my testers in a new thread. This is so I have all my info in one spot when I generate my report. If anyone does want to check it out, I plan to do a lot of photo updates and shit.

The two crosses are:
Mendo Purps x SSDD
Pure OG x Purple Unicorn

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-tester-journal-some-purps.982742/


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jan 8, 2019)

doniawon said:


> Happy New year's lewtz!
> Good to see ya in here


Thanks man, turns out I miss this thread


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 8, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Looking good man, yeah don't expect them to stretch much. Mine stayed nice and short. Here's some nug shots of my three, little past 5 weeks.View attachment 4261557 View attachment 4261558 View attachment 4261559
> Sugary sweet fruity terps, some undertones of fuel and earthyness


Those are just dripping with trich's. Nice job man! I wish those pictures were scratch and sniff.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 9, 2019)

Day 56 from flip for the Lemon Lotus. I am guessing most will go 9+ weeks.
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 9, 2019)

And the other two Lemon Lotus
 
 

Cheers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 9, 2019)

Tstat said:


> So, instead of mucking up this thread, I have decided to document my testers in a new thread. This is so I have all my info in one spot when I generate my report. If anyone does want to check it out, I plan to do a lot of photo updates and shit.
> 
> The two crosses are:
> Mendo Purps x SSDD
> ...


When did you get those mendo ssdd’s?! If I had saw those I totally would of picked them too, but the only men do cross I saw was the purp unicorn one.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 9, 2019)

Three Phone Home at 41 days and look more like 51! Damn loud and growing fast 50/50 orange/white on pistils. Swelling fast and eye watering terps. I had several 50 day Space Monkey in the last couple years. Could it be the Wookie?

4 Black Triangle just up potted in veg and gonna want some flower space soon but I don’t have any. Very healthy and strong and eager.


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 9, 2019)

If any of you used to be on the 'Bay , its back up and running. Just found an email from Iggy in my spam folder, so checked it out and its back! The suffix is .org now, no longer .co.uk


----------



## Tstat (Jan 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> When did you get those mendo ssdd’s?


Yea, it was on the list sent to me in November. Since it was going to be a winter grow, I figured to go with stuff that may be purple. Never really grown any purps before


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 9, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Yea, it was on the list sent to me in November. Since it was going to be a winter grow, I figured to go with stuff that may be purple. Never really grown any purps before


I bet you're gonna find some really good stuff. I've been loving my SSDD cross, and am in the process of chucking with the mom. 

looking forward to popping my testers in a couple weeks. gonna do just long enough a veg to take clones, then straight to flower. not gonna be a 6 month process this time.


----------



## sdd420 (Jan 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> When did you get those mendo ssdd’s?! If I had saw those I totally would of picked them too, but the only men do cross I saw was the purp unicorn one.


First time I tested I got the email and chose my testers, it wasnt till later I realized I only needed to scroll down to see the list... I chose from 5 or 6 when there were 30-40. What a stoner move


----------



## sdd420 (Jan 9, 2019)

Ssdd is the best strain ever, any crosses will be killer. Strawberry Sunshine is great and I’m gonna back cross it back to ssdd. The mendo cross will be incredible for sure


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 9, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> Ssdd is the best strain ever, any crosses will be killer. Strawberry Sunshine is great and I’m gonna back cross it back to ssdd. The mendo cross will be incredible for sure


I think I need to grow out some SSDD in its pure form to really appreciate it. I feel like im cheating myself only having it in the Biker Kush cross. Its a killer cross, but its that, a cross.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I think I need to grow out some SSDD in its pure form to really appreciate it. I feel like im cheating myself only having it in the Biker Kush cross. Its a killer cross, but its that, a cross.


Over at overgrow.com they make bodhi pure f2 seeds and give them away . at the moment there giving away packs of ssdd


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 9, 2019)

I’ve got two different pheno of Sunshine Daydream at 30 day from flip..... both are starting to get a nice stank going....pungent rotting fruit. Like plum or nectarine. Didn’t know what to expect with these girls. They had a hell of stretch. Pretty much to the ceiling. 





#1





#2


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 9, 2019)

Has anyone run the clusterfunk? The one I was most eager to run I am having the most problems with! Seems to be hit with a calcium AND mag. Def. All at once. My CVC from dynasty had a small one but was corrected. My silver mountin have been pretty easy going this far and my monkey has not been bad to grow at all. Has a little twisted growth that comes and goes from time to time but its exploding now and getting big, at about 18-20" from top of pot . Feeding roots dry amendments and teas. Started putting the hydrogaurd to em all today and hope to better my root structure in the next week before flower. Want to flip now but want to get the clusterfunk issues resolved first. 

Gave some Epsom at 1/2 tsp per gallon on top of the elemental that is in the roots schedual. Going to start up a compost tea tomorrow to feed In 2-3 days to let it soak up a few days before the flip. I have had a few issues along the way but things are shaping up nice now. Smallest of the 6 "mains" of 8 is least 16" and most are 18 to 20". After another week of veg I hope to pull min 4oz per plant, they are all very stacked with about an inch(ish) between each node. I see them all doubling in size or more come flower. Silver mountin and the monkey.... maybe more... I'll be busy putting up stakes this week and tieing shit up!! Happy growing!!!


----------



## Houstini (Jan 9, 2019)

If I cross SSDD X RD moonshine haze, hmmm. He’ll hit goji too


----------



## Houstini (Jan 9, 2019)

Roller coaster of goji f2 still chugging along, a couple setbacks but I’ve got fresh clones of all my f&m seedlings


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 10, 2019)

Day 57 from flip for this Lemon Lotus. I have noticed that the hairs almost disappear . I checked the trichs and found a few ambers each place I looked so chop time for this gal. This one smelled like skunky lemon for most of flowering but now oddly smells just like roses lol



Cheers


----------



## Tstat (Jan 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I think I need to grow out some SSDD


Mine is a beast. She grows fast and large, shows trichs right away. It's the favorite of my VA peeps  Here she is just a couple weeks into flowering:





And here is the last of my Mountain Temple. I like it a lot, don't love it, I guess. She takes a while to finish. I'll grow here again some day:


----------



## steveydvee (Jan 11, 2019)

Hey guys I'm about to pull the trigger on some Bodhi Seeds and was wondering what you guys think? For me, variety is key, indicas and sativas are both appreciated  . If you have any tips in growing any of these individual strains it would be appreciated!! Also definitely need help choosing freebies since there are so many.. Anything I should add onto my main list? Or remove?

Sunshine Daydream (Bubbashine x Appalachia)
Silver Mountain (SSH x Appalachia)
Space Monkey (GG4 x Wookie)
More Cowbell (GSC x 88G13/HP)

Freebies I am considering due to crosses with the Nepali OG:

Terpenado
Soul Mate

Freebie List:

Tigermelon 2 x Sunshine Daydream
Solo's Stash (Hindu Pure Kush x Snow Lotus)
Soul Mate
Sky Lotus
RoadKill Unicorn V.2
Healing Hashplant
GG4 x SSDD
Chem D x SSDD
Black Lotus (86 uw Black x Snow Lotus)
Cobra Lips (Chem 3 x Appalachia)
Lemon Afghani (Lemong x OMG)
Snow Leopard V2 (Tiger Melon Cherry x SL)


----------



## R Burns (Jan 11, 2019)

steveydvee said:


> Hey guys I'm about to pull the trigger on some Bodhi Seeds and was wondering what you guys think? For me, variety is key, indicas and sativas are both appreciated  . If you have any tips in growing any of these individual strains it would be appreciated!! Also definitely need help choosing freebies since there are so many.. Anything I should add onto my main list? Or remove?
> 
> Sunshine Daydream (Bubbashine x Appalachia)
> Silver Mountain (SSH x Appalachia)
> ...


The Sunshine Daydream might be his best offering! Great hybrid high, nice range of smells and flavs! A pleasure to grow!


----------



## R Burns (Jan 11, 2019)

Anybody curious about the Wolf Pack? Just harvested 3 of them this week. Haven't smoked any yet, but looks like a solid strain. Super stable, big ass colas, skunky smells. Psyched for the testing phase!


----------



## R Burns (Jan 11, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Day 57 from flip for this Lemon Lotus. I have noticed that the hairs almost disappear . I checked the trichs and found a few ambers each place I looked so chop time for this gal. This one smelled like skunky lemon for most of flowering but now oddly smells just like roses lol
> View attachment 4262633
> View attachment 4262634
> 
> Cheers


This is beautifully done. And ready, imo! Nice work, man!


----------



## R Burns (Jan 11, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> Ssdd is the best strain ever, any crosses will be killer. Strawberry Sunshine is great and I’m gonna back cross it back to ssdd. The mendo cross will be incredible for sure


Hey dude! Any pics of the Strawberry Sunshine? Got this on deck and I'm curious. Also any issues with instability? Heard that strawberry milk can be woonky! Tia!


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 11, 2019)

Where does everyone source Bodhi's gear from?


----------



## R Burns (Jan 11, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Where does everyone source Bodhi's gear from?


Great Lakes Genetics. Buy 2 get 1 free all the time. And sometimes bogo!


----------



## lukio (Jan 11, 2019)

this thread is so good...like always!!

i havent found a better one and i spend wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much time on tinterwebz staring at plants...


----------



## Tstat (Jan 11, 2019)

steveydvee said:


> Sunshine Daydream (Bubbashine x Appalachia)
> Silver Mountain (SSH x Appalachia)
> Space Monkey (GG4 x Wookie)
> More Cowbell (GSC x 88G13/HP)


Yea, so Space Monkey is my favorite with SSDD close behind. Both plants are amazing. I have Mt. Temple which I think is similar to Silver Mt. I like it, but it takes a while to finish. I don't have Cowbell, but it has gotten great reviews here. IMO, don't hesitate on the Monkey and SSDD!


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jan 11, 2019)

What's Bodhi's flowers with the most pine smell and taste. I assume anything with his Pine Soul (Goji OG pheno) is what I'm looking for.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 11, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> What's Bodhi's flowers with the most pine smell and taste. I assume anything with his Pine Soul (Goji OG pheno) is what I'm looking for.


I just ran soul food and can confirm the piney ness. Also something funky like piss and hashy notes from the dad. Great smoke


----------



## elkamino (Jan 11, 2019)

Oh man Santa Came today!  
 
But hayzeus! I might have to cry Uncle on this #circleofblessings wtf! So many beans, I just feel so blessed to learn and share and meet generous folks through this thread. Such good peeps all down to share in the Bodhi vibe. 

Anyway Santa brought another round of More beans than I’ll ever grow out- Jabba F2, Dragon Fruit F2 and Snow Temple F2s, all open pols. So cool, all 3 strains are interesting to me and will someday be explored...THANK YOU, generous peeps!


----------



## steveydvee (Jan 11, 2019)

R Burns said:


> The Sunshine Daydream might be his best offering! Great hybrid high, nice range of smells and flavs! A pleasure to grow!View attachment 4263152


Very nice  , any suggestions on the freebies I should get?


----------



## steveydvee (Jan 11, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Yea, so Space Monkey is my favorite with SSDD close behind. Both plants are amazing. I have Mt. Temple which I think is similar to Silver Mt. I like it, but it takes a while to finish. I don't have Cowbell, but it has gotten great reviews here. IMO, don't hesitate on the Monkey and SSDD!


Ahhh, no doubt monkey and ssdd are a keeper. Do you have any suggestions for the freebies ?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 11, 2019)

steveydvee said:


> Ahhh, no doubt monkey and ssdd are a keeper. Do you have any suggestions for the freebies ?


i suggest not worrying so much about it, and just pick one that sounds interesting to you. Its all fire.


----------



## Vdude332 (Jan 11, 2019)

Hey guys new here to rollitup. I have a bodhi strain going right now. I have a Nikah female. I cant find any information on this strain, and am wondering if anyone has grown it?


----------



## jp68 (Jan 11, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> What's Bodhi's flowers with the most pine smell and taste. I assume anything with his Pine Soul (Goji OG pheno) is what I'm looking for.


Jungle spice


----------



## jp68 (Jan 11, 2019)

Vdude332 said:


> Hey guys new here to rollitup. I have a bodhi strain going right now. I have a Nikah female. I cant find any information on this strain, and am wondering if anyone has grown it?





Vdude332 said:


> Hey guys new here to rollitup. I have a bodhi strain going right now. I have a Nikah female. I cant find any information on this strain, and am wondering if anyone has grown it?


just cracked a pack and hope more than one girl shows up. OMG seems to be a stud so you may get lucky


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 11, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Jungle spice


the pheno of jungle spice that i had a mr clean/ abrasive soft scrubbing bubbles smell to me. glad i still have the rest of the pack to pick through, they were special flowers that summer going into the fall.


----------



## Mamba01 (Jan 11, 2019)

Mamba01 said:


> Howdy Farmers,
> 
> Here’s my Bodhi update. Sunshine Daydream 3 females. Triple Goddes 3 females. Week 2 of 12/12
> 
> ...


Hi Folks,

Am nearing the end of week three. Running a sealed room. A/C cooled. Temp range- lights on 75-86F. Lights off it drops to around 57F.

Dear Farmers,

Will this temperature fluctuation halt things?


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 11, 2019)

would cause some purpling i'd think, a 20 degree drop. good luck on that triple goddess. please keep us updated on that one.


----------



## Vdude332 (Jan 11, 2019)

jp68 said:


> just cracked a pack and hope more than one girl shows up. OMG seems to be a stud so you may get lucky


The pheno I have kind of smells like apple dish soap. Very unique nose


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 12, 2019)

Mamba01 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Am nearing the end of week three. Running a sealed room. A/C cooled. Temp range- lights on 75-86F. Lights off it drops to around 57F.
> 
> ...


I cold stress most of my plants for a bit. You should be fine. 57 is nothing. It will put a pause on growth but not much. You seem to be cruising along. My cold veg gets to 46f. The plants are green and happy. Just don’t grow very fast. It’s great to put plants on slo mo while waiting for flower room space to open up.


----------



## Mamba01 (Jan 12, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> would cause some purpling i'd think, a 20 degree drop. good luck on that triple goddess. please keep us updated on that one.


Thank you Mr. Childs 
For your quick response. I shall  

Cheers 
M


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2019)

57 at end of lights off is okay but not much more than that. Roots need warmth to really take off. I ducted some heat in with drier tubing and the A/C is nice in the warm months. Seeds and seedlings are much better with consistent warmer dirt. 

Grew up with small farms everywhere and crops never did much until night temps warmed. Black Bass are like that too.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 12, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> the pheno of jungle spice that i had a mr clean/ abrasive soft scrubbing bubbles smell to me. glad i still have the rest of the pack to pick through, they were special flowers that summer going into the fall.


Had 6 or 7 girls out of my pack so had a decent look at the gene pool. 2 stood out one HP leaning and the other congo leaning. The HP leaner had a farm poop smell to it and the pine aroma in the background which got culled sort of boring but the congo leaner is a beast. That thing puts out bigger frostier pinier cardamom dayglo green nugs with a nice hybrid buzz, Was smoking this over Goji and Lt and still is one of my faves. Good painkiller as well


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 12, 2019)

One of my Petrolia Headstash plants from Nierika has just auto flowered during 18/6. Didn't expect that! Herijuana never autoed on me(one speciman did show some nanners at the end of flower). Just moved the eager guy to another tent that's running 13/11. Will update on flowering.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 12, 2019)

Anybody still have a pack of one of the older CBD blessings? I'm looking specifically for the (Nepali OG x Good Medicine) cross. I might have something cool


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 12, 2019)

I asked the other day if anyone growing clusterfunk has had them be cal and mag hungry as mine were hit hard about week 8 of veg and no other plant in my tent was. I think that was the case as new growth has not yet been affected and old growth has stopped getting worse. It will def pull through. Going to flip in 1 to 4 days. Going to pull a clone or 2 from each plant in the flower tent and let em RIP. My 5x5 will be extreamly full I think. I'm a tad worried about room lol. 

Got the 315 cmh from digital greenhouse (htg) up and running in my veg tent and the new babies are loving it. They were in solos way to long and were stressing hard but are starting to bounce back now. A little bio weed and hydrogaurd last night and this am they looked much happier. New crop is as follows
Bodhi- ssdd(2), mango hashplant(3)
Brothers grimm- rosseta stone fem(3)
Laplata labs- alien bubba pez(3)
Plus a clone or 2 from flower tent before flip in a day or two. Bodhi- clusterfunk, space monkey, silver mountin, and cherry vanilla cookies from dynasty genetics(slow to veg but catching right up now). Everything I have is now in ffof useing roots organics dry amendments (Player pack box) GH bioweed, organic cal mag, hydrogaurd. Have photosynthesis plus and fish shit to try out as well and compare to other similar products I have used. Slowly saving for grassroots living soil bed 4x4x1.5 and plan to use coots mix or kis biochar water only mix and reamend every/every other cycle and use same dirt in veg tent and just run 1 gallon pots in there or a 3 for a mother I choose. I believe organics is the way to better bud plus the old lady made me anyway lol. But I want/like the whole minimalist approach of it all. Check out Joshua steinsland i think is his name on you tube and that's my goal but on a smaller scale.

Wish me luck! Happy growing! Hope to have great smoke for me and the old lady!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 12, 2019)

Also been using my domes with a small t5 single for clones and seeds. I need to buy a 2nd one as it's been a struggle. But anyone have a good suggestion on a tent for clones and seedlings. I'd buy a gorilla one but I don't think they make one so I'm open to ideas. Anyone? Thanks in advance and happy growing!


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 12, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> One of my Petrolia Headstash plants from Nierika has just auto flowered during 18/6. Didn't expect that! Herijuana never autoed on me(one speciman did show some nanners at the end of flower). Just moved the eager guy to another tent that's running 13/11. Will update on flowering.
> View attachment 4263564


am i missing something? is this Bodhi?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 12, 2019)

undercovergrow said:


> am i missing something? is this Bodhi?


Nikeria is one of his other projects


----------



## growslut (Jan 12, 2019)

Al Yamoni said:


> Anybody still have a pack of one of the older CBD blessings? I'm looking specifically for the (Nepali OG x Good Medicine) cross. I might have something cool


Sounds like a killer cross. Hope that someone finds this strain, it needs to be f2'd


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 12, 2019)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Nikeria is one of his other projects


it's his landrace/heirloom line. I would be careful with these indoor.
bodhi seeds is his f1 hybrids. 
supernatural selections - not sure how this is different from nikera? I smoke too much weed. lol...bodhi stop with the companies please . Just put it as Bodhi Blessings


----------



## Mamba01 (Jan 12, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 57 at end of lights off is okay but not much more than that. Roots need warmth to really take off. I ducted some heat in with drier tubing and the A/C is nice in the warm months. Seeds and seedlings are much better with consistent warmer dirt.
> 
> Grew up with small farms everywhere and crops never did much until night temps warmed. Black Bass are like that too.


Thank you hillbill for this valuable information. I shall keep this in mind. Last night, I increased my A/C Temps by two degrees. Switched the lights on this morning and the the room was at 72F with 81 percent humidity- (yikes) considering a small heater. To dry things up a bit. I live in the tropics so winter is non- exiatant in these parts. Creating the perfect environment is a tricky task. Enjoying every second. 

Cheers  
M


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 12, 2019)

trimmed up the revegged Biker Daydream today. damn it is tasty and a good kick in the pants. Glad I took clones and kept it around. currently making a chuck with one of them. 

edit: notice the ball of goop on the first pic


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jan 12, 2019)

Al Yamoni said:


> Anybody still have a pack of one of the older CBD blessings? I'm looking specifically for the (Nepali OG x Good Medicine) cross. I might have something cool


For you sir I will absolutely look, I have a few packs just not sure what they are buddy. For the record Al you always have "Something Cool"


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 12, 2019)

Mamba01 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Am nearing the end of week three. Running a sealed room. A/C cooled. Temp range- lights on 75-86F. Lights off it drops to around 57F.
> 
> ...



I'd suggest a heater for sure. Been running one in my basement because of it being 50/55 ambient temp. Soon as I got it to 72/76 (exhaust comes on and off) during lights on and 70/74 lights out they been growing real good. Tape over lights during flower and I believe ceramic is what's recommended due to heating element glowing, red lights, and I believe drying the room out etc. I run a humidifier anyway so don't see that in my tent so I can't say for sure so take my words as what I have read I the past. Shit I'm not ever sure mine is a ceramic element lol... I have always gone by no more than a 10 degree differance between lights on and off in an acceptable temp range and all seems to work out in that area of my grow... wish you the best of luck and nice looking room man. I will say I don't miss that good damn yellow though. I love my fluence spyder x plus and 315cmh lol. Much easier to work under imo and can read my plants better. Yields have been same or better than my old SE hps/MH 1000 (with great hoods) and my spyder x plus has pulled VERY close to what my DE gavita 1000 did the few runs I used it (4x4 and 5x5) Have not beat it yet but feel I may I the next run or two. I'd love to buy there newest version. It was worth the 1600 w/ dimmer in the end. I would have bought the new spyder and run my x plus in veg but sadly 200 with a bulb was cheaper to get better light I the veg tent than a cheap China led lol. I have been impressed by cmh so said f### it and bought that instead, plus I needed the extra heat during lights on. I bet my spyder x plus on 60% power only probably took my tent from 50/55 with no heater to MAYBE 55/60. It runs almost to cool for winter. With my hps I think I would have only needed heat at lights out. There is a couple things i guess i miss about it. Anyway enough with my rant. Best of luck and happy growing! Gotta love bodhi!!!


----------



## Mamba01 (Jan 12, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> I cold stress most of my plants for a bit. You should be fine. 57 is nothing. It will put a pause on growth but not much. You seem to be cruising along. My cold veg gets to 46f. The plants are green and happy. Just don’t grow very fast. It’s great to put plants on slo mo while waiting for flower room space to open up.


Thank you GrowRijt for this awesome tip! 

Cheers 
M


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 12, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4263890 View attachment 4263891 trimmed up the revegged Biker Daydream today. damn it is tasty and a good kick in the pants. Glad I took clones and kept it around. currently making a chuck with one of them.
> 
> edit: notice the ball of goop on the first pic



I'll take some goop! I dig it...happy growing!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 12, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I'll take some goop! I dig it...happy growing!!


i smoked the goop. I am now stoned.


----------



## Mamba01 (Jan 12, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I'd suggest a heater for sure. Been running one in my basement because of it being 50/55 ambient temp. Soon as I got it to 72/76 (exhaust comes on and off) during lights on and 70/74 lights out they been growing real good. Tape over lights during flower and I believe ceramic is what's recommended due to heating element glowing, red lights, and I believe drying the room out etc. I run a humidifier anyway so don't see that in my tent so I can't say for sure so take my words as what I have read I the past. Shit I'm not ever sure mine is a ceramic element lol... I have always gone by no more than a 10 degree differance between lights on and off in an acceptable temp range and all seems to work out in that area of my grow... wish you the best of luck and nice looking room man. I will say I don't miss that good damn yellow though. I love my fluence spyder x plus and 315cmh lol. Much easier to work under imo and can read my plants better. Yields have been same or better than my old SE hps/MH 1000 (with great hoods) and my spyder x plus has pulled VERY close to what my DE gavita 1000 did the few runs I used it (4x4 and 5x5) Have not beat it yet but feel I may I the next run or two. I'd love to buy there newest version. It was worth the 1600 w/ dimmer in the end. I would have bought the new spyder and run my x plus in veg but sadly 200 with a bulb was cheaper to get better light I the veg tent than a cheap China led lol. I have been impressed by cmh so said f### it and bought that instead, plus I needed the extra heat during lights on. I bet my spyder x plus on 60% power only probably took my tent from 50/55 with no heater to MAYBE 55/60. It runs almost to cool for winter. With my hps I think I would have only needed heat at lights out. There is a couple things i guess i miss about it. Anyway enough with my rant. Best of luck and happy growing! Gotta love bodhi!!!


Thanks Diesal0889! 

I am defiantly going to for the heater. I am working on maintaining the perfect environment. For perfect reaults.

That’s some stellar equipment. Sourcing Ballast’s and bulbs is a challenge in the 3 world village I’m living in- lol.. Am using super old school magnetic ballasts with standard 1000 watt HPS street lamps.. Me thinks- If they pulled it off in the 80’s! ... 

Very informative please rant away! Happy growing loving the frost at 3 weeks  

Cheers, 
M


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 12, 2019)

Mamba01 said:


> Thanks Diesal0889!
> 
> I am defiantly going to for the heater. I am working on maintaining the perfect environment. For perfect reaults.
> 
> ...





Thing is the hps has been the golden standard for so long it's kinda like old faithful. I may not miss it that much but if I had to I'd use another in a second. But I had better results with 2 600s even dimmed down a tad than one SE 1000. The DE now that's a different story and preform very different watt for watt imo. And about the heater do a little digging on the net before you buy one. Do t do what I did and buy twice! Happy growing!!


----------



## zeeman (Jan 13, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Where does everyone source Bodhi's gear from?


JBC seeds has bogo until tomorrow!


----------



## Mamba01 (Jan 13, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Thing is the hps has been the golden standard for so long it's kinda like old faithful. I may not miss it that much but if I had to I'd use another in a second. But I had better results with 2 600s even dimmed down a tad than one SE 1000. The DE now that's a different story and preform very different watt for watt imo. And about the heater do a little digging on the net before you buy one. Do t do what I did and buy twice! Happy growing!!


Noted and big thanks for your valuable advice  Am obsessing about watt performance, praying for 1 gram per watt. Pistils crossed! Happy growing !!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 13, 2019)

This Lemon Lotus AKA Ms Strawberry is showing mostly cloudy with some amber trichs at day 60, so it got the chop. Still smells like strawberry with a hint of a weed smell.
 
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 13, 2019)

A shot of each of the remaining Lemon Lotus at day 60 from flip.
 
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## R Burns (Jan 13, 2019)

steveydvee said:


> Very nice  , any suggestions on the freebies I should get?


I would prob grab the cobra lips. I'm a big fan of the Appalachia male. Just really great crosses from that. I do have most of that list. Haven't grown any of them yet. But I expect them to all be worth the time!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 13, 2019)

So I always take cuts at least one week before flower as to let them heal up. I'd like to take 1 to 2 cuts from each plant before flower but I want to flip today... opinions please before midnight tonight lol. Is it so bad I do it the day of or cuts tonight flip tomorrow? They are getting a tad big in my 5x5 with the heater humidifier etc... but man my monkey and silver mountins (all 3) are beasts and gained a third of there size now in the last week or so, unreal. Don't want to cause any issue for myself but would like to hold a cut till they finish and maybe I have a keeper. I don't like reveg. So I'd prefer to take least one cut.. always done it one to two weeks before flower so someone let me know if this will be ok to do and flip tonight or flower starting tomorrow at midnight when lights go out. Someone in the know about cloning let me know please cause I hate when I mess up and wait, never done this before day before lol. Thanks in advance! Happy growing!!!


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 13, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> So I always take cuts at least one week before flower as to let them heal up. I'd like to take 1 to 2 cuts from each plant before flower but I want to flip today... opinions please before midnight tonight lol. Is it so bad I do it the day of or cuts tonight flip tomorrow? They are getting a tad big in my 5x5 with the heater humidifier etc... but man my monkey and silver mountins (all 3) are beasts and gained a third of there size now in the last week or so, unreal. Don't want to cause any issue for myself but would like to hold a cut till they finish and maybe I have a keeper. I don't like reveg. So I'd prefer to take least one cut.. always done it one to two weeks before flower so someone let me know if this will be ok to do and flip tonight or flower starting tomorrow at midnight when lights go out. Someone in the know about cloning let me know please cause I hate when I mess up and wait, never done this before day before lol. Thanks in advance! Happy growing!!!


You can take your cuts and flip them right away no problem. I consistently take cuts after the flip in the first 2 weeks of flower with out a hiccup


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 13, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> You can take your cuts and flip them right away no problem. I consistently take cuts after the flip in the first 2 weeks of flower with out a hiccup



Thanks man! That's what I'll do or maybe I'll wait a day or 2 and let them stretch out a bit and take a branch off a branch lol. All are getting real bushy but the monkey is really exploding branches like crazy! Think I may pick up another pack just to stash for a year or two down the road. I appreciate the quick response big time so in the next hour or 2 I hope to be taking a couple cuts.. 

Anyone who has grown space monkey, silver mountin and clusterfunk any insight on the stretch experienced during flower? Mine are all 18-22" and close to 2" wide. Maybe over 2" on a couple of them...


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jan 13, 2019)

Happy weekend Bodhi peeps. Here's some pics of my 6 Mother's Milk phenos around week 5 or so. They are surprisingly dense at this stage. I think they might get real big. They have been eating more than anything else I've grown in a while. Went through my soil real quick. Smells are sweet and skunky but kind of hard to pin down at this stage. Different phenos and the smells keep changing.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jan 14, 2019)

Just bumping us back to the front page where we belong, also....how was everyone's weekend?


----------



## R Burns (Jan 14, 2019)

Couple phenos of Blueberry Hill. Lots of winners in this one. These are actually from F2s that I did a couple of yrs ago. One is indy dom and one sat. Really great body highs. Sour and blueberry dominate smells and flavs!


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Jan 14, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Anybody curious about the Wolf Pack? Just harvested 3 of them this week. Haven't smoked any yet, but looks like a solid strain. Super stable, big ass colas, skunky smells. Psyched for the testing phase! View attachment 4263157 View attachment 4263159 View attachment 4263160 View attachment 4263158 View attachment 4263161 View attachment 4263162


Looks like I'm popping some wolf pack. Thanks for this. It's been on my to do list


----------



## R Burns (Jan 14, 2019)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> Looks like I'm popping some wolf pack. Thanks for this. It's been on my to do list


Do it! Wolf Pack 3 here, may end up being the most potent plant that I have harvested. Preliminary tests over the wknd had me and the wife crushed!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 14, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Do it! Wolf Pack 3 here, may end up being the most potent plant that I have harvested. Preliminary tests over the wknd had me and the wife crushed!


Bob Zmuda shared his wolfpack grow in this thread way back. He also stated it was the best he had ever grown. I am happily waiting for a pack to arrive for the purpose of f2ing and sharing the love. I am even more excited now with you saying the same lol

Cheers


----------



## R Burns (Jan 14, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Bob Zmuda shared his wolfpack grow in this thread way back. He also stated it was the best he had ever grown. I am happily waiting for a pack to arrive for the purpose of f2ing and sharing the love. I am even more excited now with you saying the same lol
> 
> Cheers


One of them is shockingly potent! I have 8 more and will make f2s from those. I did a spot pollination on pheno #2 using Exotic's The Cube, but I also had one of the purple punch s1s in with it. Its one of the fem hemp ones and it hermed badly and got seeds from that mess mixed in now, so those will be trashed. Evenn more salted about that now that they turned out so good. Oh well, I guess!


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 14, 2019)

R Burns said:


> One of them is shockingly potent! I have 8 more and will make f2s from those. I did a spot pollination on pheno #2 using Exotic's The Cube, but I also had one of the purple punch s1s in with it. Its one of the fem hemp ones and it hermed badly and got seeds from that mess mixed in now, so those will be trashed. Evenn more salted about that now that they turned out so good. Oh well, I guess!


F2s for the community? That'd be sweet... Lucky Charms F2s or SSDD F2s back at ya' so remember me when you do please


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 15, 2019)

Mamba01 said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Weekend was spent at the farm!


This has nothing to do with Bodhi Genetics. quit mucking up this thread. Its a pain in the ass to try to reference something from 2 months ago here when half the pages are just people bullshitting. 

That being said, gonna be making some J1HP x Biker Daydream seeds here as well. and I may just pop the rest of my ASS and Purple Wookie, and make some Purple Mountain Skunk. If I can find a super lemony ASS and hit it with some of that Ceder Berry taste, it might just be like a fruity lemondade skunk party.


----------



## lukio (Jan 15, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> i smoked the goop. I am now stoned.


looks like guttation, possibly from salt build up?


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 15, 2019)

To anybody out there that’s grown SSDD. How long did you flower her out for ??


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> To anybody out there that’s grown SSDD. How long did you flower her out for ??


Roughly 68days if I remember correctly
I don’t count exact days but I flipped it around September 1st and I always do a minimum 3 week cure and I remember enjoying it with family a few thanksgivings ago


----------



## SensiPuff (Jan 15, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> This has nothing to do with Bodhi Genetics. quit mucking up this thread. Its a pain in the ass to try to reference something from 2 months ago here when half the pages are just people bullshitting.
> 
> That being said, gonna be making some J1HP x Biker Daydream seeds here as well. and I may just pop the rest of my ASS and Purple Wookie, and make some Purple Mountain Skunk. If I can find a super lemony ASS and hit it with some of that Ceder Berry taste, it might just be like a fruity lemondade skunk party.


That's a very unbodhi like vibe. Did your bible slip too far up the ase?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 15, 2019)

My three Phone Home at 47 days and more than half pistils are rusty orange and receding. They are cedar and fuel, maybe fruit too. Pret5y thick on the smell and complex. Growth is slowing and up to 10% trichs are amber with trichs in every scope shot. Just by trich looks 2 could come down now. Two real chunky in the buds and one a bit more slender buds. They stick to everything. Decent yield plants.

4 Black Triangle in veg topped and ready to flower when space occurs! Very strong stout Indica plants look a lot like each other so far.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 15, 2019)

SensiPuff said:


> That's a very unbodhi like vibe. Did your bible slip too far up the ase?


That’s what I hate about this thread. Like you have to be some fucking hippie just go grow these genetics? Some of these “wooks” I’ve met are the most self centered, hypocritical people, and really nobody to idolize, so I don’t get down with that blindly “feel the vibes” bullshit. We have people asking the same questions over and over, because this thread is so goddamn long it’s practically impossible to find info from way back. No need to contribute to that. 

Yeah, I could tell you straight away I do not have “Bodhi vibes”. I like good genetics at a good price. I contribute to the community. I’ve submitted more smoke reports than a LOT of people in here. So let me know if I can help you shove those “vibes” straight up your fucking urethra.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2019)

People ask the same questions on forums all the time. It’s not that big of deal. Anything you want to find on a strian is easy done by using the search and clicking this thread only. I’m no hippie but there’s no need for all the hate thrown around in these threads


----------



## elkamino (Jan 15, 2019)

Smoked some SSDD while skiing yesterday

And BBHP, also photographed yesterday. Coming down in a week or so.


----------



## R Burns (Jan 15, 2019)

undercovergrow said:


> F2s for the community? That'd be sweet... Lucky Charms F2s or SSDD F2s back at ya' so remember me when you do please


Yes! When I get em done, I'll let the people know. I'll remember you! Put me down for the Lucky Charms.


----------



## R Burns (Jan 15, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> To anybody out there that’s grown SSDD. How long did you flower her out for ??


Typically 9 wks!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 15, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> That’s what I hate about this thread. Like you have to be some fucking hippie just go grow these genetics? Some of these “wooks” I’ve met are the most self centered, hypocritical people, and really nobody to idolize, so I don’t get down with that blindly “feel the vibes” bullshit. We have people asking the same questions over and over, because this thread is so goddamn long it’s practically impossible to find info from way back. No need to contribute to that.
> 
> Yeah, I could tell you straight away I do not have “Bodhi vibes”. I like good genetics at a good price. I contribute to the community. I’ve submitted more smoke reports than a LOT of people in here. So let me know if I can help you shove those “vibes” straight up your fucking urethra.


You don't have to be a hippy to be kind. Just a decent person.
It wasn't so much what you said, but how you said it. The person you were referring to is obviously new to these forums and this thread. 
I understand why you said what you did, and even agree that it sucks when a thread gets off track. It just seems you could of said it in a much better way. 

Cheers


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 15, 2019)

or he could have or not said anything at all, (altho with that holier than thou 'tude)
... just keep the good vibes man...common, seriously


----------



## jp68 (Jan 15, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> People ask the same questions on forums all the time. It’s not that big of deal. Anything you want to find on a strian is easy done by using the search and clicking this thread only. I’m no hippie but there’s no need for all the hate thrown around in these threads


I haven't been on this forum long but even I knew to use the search button. Works wonders.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 15, 2019)

Can some one tell me how to start a new thread.worning to all.. dr,green thumb in Canada will not stand behind his beans out of 11 g13 not one bean would sprout and not one of his IAF will not sprout eather.he is one sorrey prick selling beans that's old or just plane no good.he will not replace beans that's no good.told me there water loged.i been doing this 43 years and am not a green horn


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 15, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Roughly 68days if I remember correctly
> I don’t count exact days but I flipped it around September 1st and I always do a minimum 3 week cure and I remember enjoying it with family a few thanksgivings ago


@R Burns 

Thanks. I think I’ve gone and made a huge mistake....the wife and I are going a way on vacation for a week....returning on day 63 of flower. I’ve got a capable friend coming to water for me. But knowing myself I’m gonna spend my whole vacation stressing over my plants lol.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jan 15, 2019)

I think the "Bodhi vibe" is just being humble and loving which is what I get from most people on here. This thread has a nice community vibe and I think we should be kind and inviting to new members bc I remember how intimidating it was to post for the first time it's easy to scare people off.


----------



## R Burns (Jan 15, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> @R Burns
> 
> Thanks. I think I’ve gone and made a huge mistake....the wife and I are going a way on vacation for a week....returning on day 63 of flower. I’ve got a capable friend coming to water for me. But knowing myself I’m gonna spend my whole vacation stressing over my plants lol.


Yes, thats what I would be doing too! Grown out 2 packs of F1s and a ton of F2s. All finish right around that 9 wk mark(63 days). You should be fine. I like to drop my plants a good 4 to 6 inches from the light, during that last wk. Preserve terps and trichs that way. No weird top growth. Just helps em finish up, nicely. Might wanna try that before you leave. Ain't like ur packing on weight that wk and it leaves more margin for error. Good luck! Try to enjoy. Cola and bud pics upon ur return!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jan 15, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> This has nothing to do with Bodhi Genetics. quit mucking up this thread. Its a pain in the ass to try to reference something from 2 months ago here when half the pages are just people bullshitting.
> 
> That being said, gonna be making some J1HP x Biker Daydream seeds here as well. and I may just pop the rest of my ASS and Purple Wookie, and make some Purple Mountain Skunk. If I can find a super lemony ASS and hit it with some of that Ceder Berry taste, it might just be like a fruity lemondade skunk party.


I mean since it was my comment that originally caused such apparent calamity to the thread, I must apologize to the community. I guess it's weird people of similar tastes and interests would *gasp* POSSIBLY communicate other thoughts to each other on a forum designed to convey said thoughts. In the future at least direct the hate at the right target, which in this instance is obviously ME the originator. Also 0 ill will on my part, just if somebody is going to get screamed at for nothing, would rather it be me than a new member who just found our community. Hope you have nothing but successful grows in the future! 

That being said, thank you to everyone that's sent me Dank Sinatra F2's, or made them that I got as freebies from seed orders in the past, sitting at the 103 mark now, going to do a few seed runs to return the gifts, 1st will be an OP of the plants sans all runts and mutants and less than stellar looking structured plants, I'm guessing everyone didn't use the same parents so lets get the genes in a nice 70's kind of swingers vibe..then the hard part comes in, pretending I know what I'm looking for and try to find the all star males (if any) and the keeper girls, OP them, then single pollinate with my dudes on the ladies, *IF* I find several plants with nice similarities I will single them out for a run of seeds as well..Certainly not going to be an overnight process and will need some help and advice in the long selection process, I will even take "Hey why would you pick that girl you moron, she doesn't sparkle, she constantly eats worm poop, has numerous deficiencies, won't clone..." (Ad libbed from advice my father gave me about my ex...end of bad joke) 

For those of you that have made seeds with dank sinatra, do you find that the buds are overloaded or is there a minimal amount? Happy growing everyone! 

(Those of you from the future, you're totally welcome that I typed out "Dank Sinatra" instead of "DS" when you're using your search function) ((Might be the first time I've ever talked to somebody from the future, so I'm just going to come right out and ask, Do the Kartrashians stop multiplying like gremlins at some point?  ))


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2019)

Phatlewtz said:


> I mean since it was my comment that originally caused such apparent calamity to the thread, I must apologize to the community. I guess it's weird people of similar tastes and interests would *gasp* POSSIBLY communicate other thoughts to each other on a forum designed to convey said thoughts. In the future at least direct the hate at the right target, which in this instance is obviously ME the originator. Also 0 ill will on my part, just if somebody is going to get screamed at for nothing, would rather it be me than a new member who just found our community. Hope you have nothing but successful grows in the future!
> 
> That being said, thank you to everyone that's sent me Dank Sinatra F2's, or made them that I got as freebies from seed orders in the past, sitting at the 103 mark now, going to do a few seed runs to return the gifts, 1st will be an OP of the plants sans all runts and mutants and less than stellar looking structured plants, I'm guessing everyone didn't use the same parents so lets get the genes in a nice 70's kind of swingers vibe..then the hard part comes in, pretending I know what I'm looking for and try to find the all star males (if any) and the keeper girls, OP them, then single pollinate with my dudes on the ladies, *IF* I find several plants with nice similarities I will single them out for a run of seeds as well..Certainly not going to be an overnight process and will need some help and advice in the long selection process, I will even take "Hey why would you pick that girl you moron, she doesn't sparkle, she constantly eats worm poop, has numerous deficiencies, won't clone..." (Ad libbed from advice my father gave me about my ex...end of bad joke)
> 
> ...


All the help you could want over in the chuckers paradise thread as far as picking female and males and breeding in general


----------



## aabra.420 (Jan 15, 2019)

New here.
hey guys im growing this barneys farm lsd 
what do you think about this plants health ?
its 3 weeks old under the cxb 3590 total 5 cobs
@1400mA
light is 30 inches from the canopy.
but the leafs look little yellow. 
what could be the cause ?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 15, 2019)

Phatlewtz said:


> I mean since it was my comment that originally caused such apparent calamity to the thread, I must apologize to the community. I guess it's weird people of similar tastes and interests would *gasp* POSSIBLY communicate other thoughts to each other on a forum designed to convey said thoughts. In the future at least direct the hate at the right target, which in this instance is obviously ME the originator. Also 0 ill will on my part, just if somebody is going to get screamed at for nothing, would rather it be me than a new member who just found our community. Hope you have nothing but successful grows in the future!
> 
> That being said, thank you to everyone that's sent me Dank Sinatra F2's, or made them that I got as freebies from seed orders in the past, sitting at the 103 mark now, going to do a few seed runs to return the gifts, 1st will be an OP of the plants sans all runts and mutants and less than stellar looking structured plants, I'm guessing everyone didn't use the same parents so lets get the genes in a nice 70's kind of swingers vibe..then the hard part comes in, pretending I know what I'm looking for and try to find the all star males (if any) and the keeper girls, OP them, then single pollinate with my dudes on the ladies, *IF* I find several plants with nice similarities I will single them out for a run of seeds as well..Certainly not going to be an overnight process and will need some help and advice in the long selection process, I will even take "Hey why would you pick that girl you moron, she doesn't sparkle, she constantly eats worm poop, has numerous deficiencies, won't clone..." (Ad libbed from advice my father gave me about my ex...end of bad joke)
> 
> ...


Are you fuckin serious?! Lol I voice my opinion, and I KNOW I’m not the first to say something like it, and everybody assumes I’m angry/upset? No, I talked just like I’d talk to anybodyface to face. I work with tradesmen, we are all no bullshit, direct types. It has nothing to do with being nice or mean or liking somebody or not. Direct communication is the fastest way to get anything done. 

Whatever, I don’t even give a fuck. I’m done here. 
Peace


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 15, 2019)

aabra.420 said:


> New here.
> hey guys im growing this barneys farm lsd
> what do you think about this plants health ?
> its 3 weeks old under the cxb 3590 total 5 cobs
> ...


I think it looks just like the plant in all the other threads you are trolling up with it


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 15, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Are you fuckin serious?! Lol I voice my opinion, and I KNOW I’m not the first to say something like it, and everybody assumes I’m angry/upset? No, I talked just like I’d talk to anybodyface to face. I work with tradesmen, we are all no bullshit, direct types. It has nothing to do with being nice or mean or liking somebody or not. Direct communication is the fastest way to get anything done.
> 
> Whatever, I don’t even give a fuck. I’m done here.
> Peace


 In the construction business they refer to people like yourself as Hardhats or big Job filler,you probably lucky to work about half the time.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 15, 2019)

Nice to see you here brother!!


R Burns said:


> Anybody curious about the Wolf Pack? Just harvested 3 of them this week. Haven't smoked any yet, but looks like a solid strain. Super stable, big ass colas, skunky smells. Psyched for the testing phase! View attachment 4263157 View attachment 4263159 View attachment 4263160 View attachment 4263158 View attachment 4263161 View attachment 4263162


----------



## R Burns (Jan 15, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Nice to see you here brother!!


Ha!I was just about to say, "who dis", but I think I know now! Nice to see you too! Wolf Pack is fierce!


----------



## numberfour (Jan 15, 2019)

While ago started a little 1212 from seed Bodhi binge....nearing the end and its been well worth it  

Space Monkey #4
 
One of three phenos in flower. Probably the most consistent strain I've had from Bodhi so far. Great colours and nose. 

Tranquil Elephantizer
 
Very potent creamy hash like nose, has a beautiful presence about her

More Cowbell #2
 
Larger of the two phenos running, both are very dense frosty and colourful.

Black Raz
 
Can see shes frosty as but....... that loud sharpie / raspberry nose is out of this world

So far these are the strains I'll be looking to reveg.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 15, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Are you fuckin serious?! Lol I voice my opinion, and I KNOW I’m not the first to say something like it, and everybody assumes I’m angry/upset? No, I talked just like I’d talk to anybodyface to face. I work with tradesmen, we are all no bullshit, direct types. It has nothing to do with being nice or mean or liking somebody or not. Direct communication is the fastest way to get anything done.
> 
> Whatever, I don’t even give a fuck. I’m done here.
> Peace



I would just like to say I have appreciated the reviews you have shared on here. They are far more detailed then my ass would put together. I have also spent a decade of my life on a drilling rig. It is infact the job that made me face being terminally ill at 32. 
I absolutely understand and get where you are coming from. I was just trying to point out this isn't a construction site or a rig lease. This is the Bodhi thread which is well known for good vibes. Not just hippy shit lol 
You know who was a dirty hippy? 
In all seriousness though I do think you have added some great info to this thread. I just think it would of been better to point out there are other more specific threads here to talk about things that aren't Bodhi. 
I wanted to do what you did when the recent HPS light talk came up. Instead I chose to post more pics of the Lemon Lotus you all have seen too much of at this point. I did it in hopes of getting things back on track instead of putting someone new here on blast. 
With all the hate to be found on RIU I just find it nice that this thread generally doesn't take that path.

Cheers


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 15, 2019)

At around 6PM EST, I’ll take a few pictures of the Dragon Fruit in progress.


----------



## Vdude332 (Jan 15, 2019)

Here's a shot of my Nikah female @ day 35 not the best photo, but I'll try to take some better ones. This is one of 4 main colas on 1 plant.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jan 15, 2019)

Gsc Forum x Old Mother Ghani 
the odor is insane cookie rubbed gas funk


----------



## jp68 (Jan 15, 2019)

Vdude332 said:


> Here's a shot of my Nikah female @ day 35 not the best photo, but I'll try to take some better ones. This is one of 4 main colas on 1 plant.


Been curious as to the aroma on em? just cracked a pack and 100% sprouted lightning quick


----------



## Tstat (Jan 15, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> With all the hate to be found on RIU I just find it nice that this thread generally doesn't take that path.


With so much hate in the US and the world right now, actually.

My thing is (and yes, I could be considered a hippie) I hate rules in general. So IMO, people who post crap, have the right to. Others then have the right to bitch them out.

This thread derails a lot, but who cares? It’s a fucking thread about growing Bodhi gear. We had a one-off discussion about dogs here a while ago. Should it have been on the Just Dogs thread? Sure. But sometimes discussions go where they go, especially amongst stoners, lol.

BTW, I didn’t like Wolf Pack at all when I grew it. Maybe I need to try again!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 15, 2019)

Just starting the fun part of the season over here,pretty much all the girls have pushed into full bloom mode so will start to get a better idea of what the finished product will be like
Space Cake #1+#2
 
 
Starflight Guava #1+#2
 

 

Dream Lotus
 

Strawberry Lotus #2


Triple Goddess


----------



## SensiPuff (Jan 15, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> That’s what I hate about this thread. Like you have to be some fucking hippie just go grow these genetics? Some of these “wooks” I’ve met are the most self centered, hypocritical people, and really nobody to idolize, so I don’t get down with that blindly “feel the vibes” bullshit. We have people asking the same questions over and over, because this thread is so goddamn long it’s practically impossible to find info from way back. No need to contribute to that.
> 
> Yeah, I could tell you straight away I do not have “Bodhi vibes”. I like good genetics at a good price. I contribute to the community. I’ve submitted more smoke reports than a LOT of people in here. So let me know if I can help you shove those “vibes” straight up your fucking urethra.


Sorry, shouldnt have poked at such a tense guy
Smoke one and relax
Happy growing


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 15, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> Happy weekend Bodhi peeps. Here's some pics of my 6 Mother's Milk phenos around week 5 or so. They are surprisingly dense at this stage. I think they might get real big. They have been eating more than anything else I've grown in a while. Went through my soil real quick. Smells are sweet and skunky but kind of hard to pin down at this stage. Different phenos and the smells keep changing.


I could only open a couple of those pics. What I saw looks ace!

I've got 3x MM's going, one in flower that seems to be an appy leaner. Of the 2x in veg, one is a smaller version of the 1st (they were all dropped the same time), and the other was so slow I almost binned it.

That one seems to be more like the Gogi's I grew. Long internodes, very lanky, but with fat leaves. I'll get some pics up tomorrow and give you a holler to see if you recognize these phenos.

I dropped 3 seeds, and got 3 girls... the Gojis I dropped went 5 for 6... I'm not even sure I want to drop the rest, lol!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 15, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> @R Burns
> 
> Thanks. I think I’ve gone and made a huge mistake....the wife and I are going a way on vacation for a week....returning on day 63 of flower. I’ve got a capable friend coming to water for me. But knowing myself I’m gonna spend my whole vacation stressing over my plants lol.


I have not grown out an SSDD that was ready for me under 70 days. I like cloudy with a smattering of amber. I've had at least one going for 5 years. Enjoy your vaca!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 15, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Are you fuckin serious?! Lol I voice my opinion, and I KNOW I’m not the first to say something like it, and everybody assumes I’m angry/upset? No, I talked just like I’d talk to anybodyface to face. I work with tradesmen, we are all no bullshit, direct types. It has nothing to do with being nice or mean or liking somebody or not. Direct communication is the fastest way to get anything done.
> 
> Whatever, I don’t even give a fuck. I’m done here.
> Peace


Don't let the door slam you in the azz!


----------



## Dryxi (Jan 15, 2019)

Here is a pic of my silver moutain I got going from my grow log. I'd say she is looking good


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 15, 2019)

Dragon Fruit
5 days into Flower


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 15, 2019)

Dryxi said:


> Here is a pic of my silver moutain I got going from my grow log. I'd say she is looking good
> 
> View attachment 4265438 View attachment 4265439


I have two seeds left, I think, of Super Silver Haze x Bodhi Silver Mountain


----------



## Vdude332 (Jan 15, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Been curious as to the aroma on em? just cracked a pack and 100% sprouted lightning quick


It's very unique. The closest thing it reminds me of is apple dish soap


----------



## Vdude332 (Jan 15, 2019)

Here's a better shot of her (Nikah day 36)


----------



## Mamba01 (Jan 15, 2019)

Mamba01 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Am nearing the end of week three. Running a sealed room. A/C cooled. Temp range- lights on 75-86F. Lights off it drops to around 57F.
> 
> ...


Week four 

Pic 1 Sunshine daydream pheno 1

Pic 2 Triple Goddess pheno 1


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 16, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Dragon Fruit
> 5 days into Flower
> 
> View attachment 4265443 View attachment 4265444 View attachment 4265446 View attachment 4265447


You flower so small what kind of yields do you get per plant interested in seeing this one


----------



## JeffSessions (Jan 16, 2019)

Tried searching and came up with random posts with the letter D so...

Why is Sunshine 4 unobtanium and Chem D x SSDD is/was a freebie? Is the Sunny D similar to SS4 but with herm issues?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 16, 2019)

JeffSessions said:


> Tried searching and came up with random posts with the letter D so...
> 
> Why is Sunshine 4 unobtanium and Chem D x SSDD is/was a freebie? Is the Sunny D similar to SS4 but with herm issues?


Chem 4 and Chem D are not the same thing. I dunno if that has anything to do with it, but just a reminder.  One is more indica-dominant. Different breeders? Different cut or seed?


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 16, 2019)

Two different phenos of Lemon Wookie V1 at around 21 days from bloom. So far they look great and smell just as good. Excited for the progression of these


----------



## lukio (Jan 16, 2019)

numberfour said:


> While ago started a little 1212 from seed Bodhi binge....nearing the end and its been well worth it
> 
> Space Monkey #4
> View attachment 4265233
> ...


looking good, man. i cant decide what my Black Raz ladies smell like...one has a lime hint i think..both are different but both are also really frosty - looking forward to tasting them. looking forward to running those cowbell too, looks a pretty strain.


----------



## Rosinallday (Jan 16, 2019)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Just starting the fun part of the season over here,pretty much all the girls have pushed into full bloom mode so will start to get a better idea of what the finished product will be like
> Space Cake #1+#2
> View attachment 4265364
> View attachment 4265363
> ...


So many tops for smaller plants well done they look very happy.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 16, 2019)

At day 63 from flip the 3 following Lemon Lotus are ready to be chopped.
 
 
 
Yes thats a late nanner lol
 
 
 

The Christmas tree looks like it could go 70+. We shall see.
Cheers


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jan 16, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I could only open a couple of those pics. What I saw looks ace!
> I've got 3x MM's going, one in flower that seems to be an appy leaner. Of the 2x in veg, one is a smaller version of the 1st (they were all dropped the same time), and the other was so slow I almost binned it. That one seems to be more like the Gogi's I grew. Long internodes, very lanky, but with fat leaves. I'll get some pics up tomorrow and give you a holler to see if you recognize these phenos. I dropped 3 seeds, and got 3 girls... the Gojis I dropped went 5 for 6... I'm not even sure I want to drop the rest, lol!


It seems the pictures were too large in my original upload, but here are the pics I originally tried to add. I look forward to seeing your MM! It's a great plant.


----------



## zeeman (Jan 16, 2019)

zeeman said:


> JBC seeds has bogo until tomorrow!


They extended the bogo until their restock arrives. Also added cherry trance to the freebie list


----------



## lukio (Jan 16, 2019)

Testers going innnnnnnn

Black Triangle x Strawberry Milk
Loompas Headband x Strawberry Milk

So excited about these!


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 16, 2019)

lukio said:


> Testers going innnnnnnn
> 
> Black Triangle x Strawberry Milk
> Loompas Headband x Strawberry Milk
> ...


Nice Lukio! Really wish B would update the catalogue info. Lot's of strains without info right now. I'm curious about the Black Triangle he selected in that cross too.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 16, 2019)

Vdude332 said:


> Here's a better shot of her (Nikah day 36)


Nice looking stalks! Looks like she should fill out pretty good. Have you grown this strain before?


----------



## Vdude332 (Jan 16, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Nice looking stalks! Looks like she should fill out pretty good. Have you grown this strain before?


Thank you Mantis! No this is actually my first time running her. My buddy gave her to me thinking she caused his room to be seeded, but I didnt believe it as I saw no sacs or bananas. Even when she was seeded she smoked great, and the nose really comes through in taste.


----------



## lukio (Jan 16, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Nice Lukio! Really wish B would update the catalogue info. Lot's of strains without info right now. I'm curious about the Black Triangle he selected in that cross too.


sup bro! yeah i know what you mean, its a lil frustrating. i'll post pics here but there will be way more deets in my diary if ya want em. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/lukios-secret-garden-pt-ii.973835/page-27

lets see what pops!


----------



## jp68 (Jan 16, 2019)

Vdude332 said:


> It's very unique. The closest thing it reminds me of is apple dish soap


That sounds awesome just cracked my pack and got 10 still kicking. Have been sitting on em so long as theres no room for em but trying to replace my LT so these and a csi old money are hopefullt going to get that done


----------



## Vdude332 (Jan 16, 2019)

jp68 said:


> That sounds awesome just cracked my pack and got 10 still kicking. Have been sitting on em so long as theres no room for em but trying to replace my LT so these and a csi old money are hopefullt going to get that done


Yeah man I've smoked over 150+ varieties of cannabis and have NEVER smelled the nose this girl gives off.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 17, 2019)

lukio said:


> looking good, man. i cant decide what my Black Raz ladies smell like...one has a lime hint i think..both are different but both are also really frosty - looking forward to tasting them. looking forward to running those cowbell too, looks a pretty strain.


Thanks mate, yeah gonna be a lot of interesting smells coming from that cross. I've not smoked a strain with wookie in it yet so interested to see how she comes through. 

More Cowbell all day long, smaller pheno is still solid and frosty.

How did you get on with the Space Monkey?


----------



## Tstat (Jan 17, 2019)

Good morning, good morning! A11 a few weeks in:


----------



## lukio (Jan 17, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Thanks mate, yeah gonna be a lot of interesting smells coming from that cross. I've not smoked a strain with wookie in it yet so interested to see how she comes through.
> 
> More Cowbell all day long, smaller pheno is still solid and frosty.
> 
> How did you get on with the Space Monkey?


love a bit of the space monkey, 4th or 5th time cropping it now and she'll be around a while yet i reckon. im gonna make some bho with it next week, looking forward to that cause i picked up a Puffco Plus extracts pen and im getting away with it everywhere haha!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 17, 2019)

alright Bodhieads.. I have been scoping out GLG's now massive selection of Bodhi's the only thing I have grown so far is Bing which is a cherry cross... It was PHENOMENAL by far the best thing I have ever had in my garden... I am in the process of raising up the last 6 beans I have from that.. but I am already trying to look to whats next and the other things available from this amazing breeder.... so I ask you the professionals what is your opinion on which strain that is available out there should I start with??? Or... do I just put them on a wall and dart board it because they will all be fire lol


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 17, 2019)

J


evergreengardener said:


> You flower so small what kind of yields do you get per plant interested in seeing this one


Just thinking the same thing man, looks a bit small for my taste. I'm also curious about the yeild on these. Whatever floats your boat I will never discourage because everyone likes to do things differently and I will admit I have seen some impressive/ strange things happen in a good way in regards to small plants put Into flower...
Happy growing!


----------



## R Burns (Jan 17, 2019)

Hey Bodhi group! Got a few Lazy Lightning going. They are about 5 wks old here. Been topped 2x for 4 mainlined colas. I also leave the branches right below for some extra. All seeds germed right in the soil. Only things of note, are the slow veg and slow recovery after topping! Be going into flower after the wknd!


----------



## R Burns (Jan 17, 2019)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> alright Bodhieads.. I have been scoping out GLG's now massive selection of Bodhi's the only thing I have grown so far is Bing which is a cherry cross... It was PHENOMENAL by far the best thing I have ever had in my garden... I am in the process of raising up the last 6 beans I have from that.. but I am already trying to look to whats next and the other things available from this amazing breeder.... so I ask you the professionals what is your opinion on which strain that is available out there should I start with??? Or... do I just put them on a wall and dart board it because they will all be fire lol


Anything with the Appalachia male is great. Those are my favs. Done the Wolf Pack, Sunshine Daydream, Lucky Charms, Blueberry Hill, also have smoked alot of the Super Skunk x Appalachia cross, that a friend does. Also some great gems in the Dream Lotus and White Lotus! Currently doing some of the Ghash crosses. No opinion yet, as I haven't tried any. But they do veg extremely slowly!


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 17, 2019)

Took down the last of the More Cowbell. I think its the first strain I have done 3 runs of. I hope I find something that can match its greatness.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 17, 2019)

lukio said:


> love a bit of the space monkey, 4th or 5th time cropping it now and she'll be around a while yet i reckon. im gonna make some bho with it next week, looking forward to that cause i picked up a Puffco Plus extracts pen and im getting away with it everywhere haha!


Good to hear mate. Got three phenos running of the SM and liking the look and smell of all of them. Seen a few of those Puffco's around now, look the business and.. no blow torch has got to be a bonus.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 17, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Anything with the Appalachia male is great. Those are my favs. Done the Wolf Pack, Sunshine Daydream, Lucky Charms, Blueberry Hill, also have smoked alot of the Super Skunk x Appalachia cross, that a friend does. Also some great gems in the Dream Lotus and White Lotus! Currently doing some of the Ghash crosses. No opinion yet, as I haven't tried any. But they do veg extremely slowly!


Agreed anything I have seen with that Male has been stellar for sure. Just reminded myself I wanted to scoop up a couple more packs that use it as i think it was discontinued or somthing a little while back. Wish bodhi would have kept that Male in the rotation. Then again I think all of his males seem to be good in MY experiance... 


Anyone ever have any hermie issues with the space monkey. I ask because it was a sad day last night as I killed the one space monkey I had in my tent of the 6 plants in there and I saw a little crab claw next to a calex on more than one node. They were not there on the 13th when I flipped to 12/12. Very shitty as it was a beast and the biggest of all of them. It has gg4 in it and i have heard it is prone to herm but figured I'd ask anyway. Never heard of them doing this though ... little to no stress in my tent as of late either everything has been right on point and I certainly don't have a light leak. I have had a banana or 2 late in flower weeks 8 thru 10 on a strain or 2 but it's the only one that showed traits like a true hermy. O well win some loose some I guess... happy growing!!! If anyone has some good luck to throw my way I'd appreciate it lol...


----------



## elkamino (Jan 17, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Agreed anything I have seen with that Male has been stellar for sure. Just reminded myself I wanted to scoop up a couple more packs that use it as i think it was discontinued or somthing a little while back. Wish bodhi would have kept that Male in the rotation. Then again I think all of his males seem to be good in MY experiance...
> 
> 
> Anyone ever have any hermie issues with the space monkey. I ask because it was a sad day last night as I killed the one space monkey I had in my tent of the 6 plants in there and I saw a little crab claw next to a calex on more than one node. They were not there on the 13th when I flipped to 12/12. Very shitty as it was a beast and the biggest of all of them. It has gg4 in it and i have heard it is prone to herm but figured I'd ask anyway. Never heard of them doing this though ... little to no stress in my tent as of late either everything has been right on point and I certainly don't have a light leak. I have had a banana or 2 late in flower weeks 8 thru 10 on a strain or 2 but it's the only one that showed traits like a true hermy. O well win some loose some I guess... happy growing!!! If anyone has some good luck to throw my way I'd appreciate it lol...


3 of my 4 Space Monkey females showed intersex, maybe around week 5. 

But the fourth girl was great! 

At least two others have posted similar experiences in this thread


----------



## R Burns (Jan 17, 2019)

elkamino said:


> 3 of my 4 Space Monkey females showed intersex, maybe around week 5.
> 
> But the fourth girl was great!
> 
> At least two others have posted similar experiences in this thread


Well that sucks. Nice heads up though. I've had some shit luck last run. True herm from a Cool Creek GSC and a mess in the GPS Purple Punch S1s. Need a solid run to happwn next time to make up for it. Was gonna do the Space Monkey, but that will have to wait now.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 17, 2019)

No intersex noted here on several Monkeys nor on F2s. But with many of the domestic poly hybreeds having a hermie or more in their ancestry it will show from time to time.

As long as we’re here, how about intersex with Lemon Lotus?

I also had severe hermie issues with Thunder Wookie.


----------



## growslut (Jan 17, 2019)

Had some hermie issues here. Have 2 female Wolf Pack and 1 dropped a few ball sacks. Also had a Sky Lotus that threw bananas all over it like nothing I've ever seen between week 3 and 4 of flower. So far, the Wolf Pack has stayed in the tent unless any other ball sacs show up. But the one Sky Lotus got moved outside. Too bad b/c it was a beast. Be interesting to see how it handles a week straight of rain outdoors

Also got a pack of Larry Wookie testers show up today. Huge thanks to @thenotsoesoteric for the very Bohdi move of sharing the tester email!


----------



## R Burns (Jan 17, 2019)

growslut said:


> Had some hermie issues here. Have 2 female Wolf Pack and 1 dropped a few ball sacks. Also had a Sky Lotus that threw bananas all over it like nothing I've ever seen between week 3 and 4 of flower. So far, the Wolf Pack has stayed in the tent unless any other ball sacs show up. But the one Sky Lotus got moved outside. Too bad b/c it was a beast. Be interesting to see how it handles a week straight of rain outdoors
> 
> Also got a pack of Larry Wookie testers show up today. Huge thanks to @thenotsoesoteric for the very Bohdi move of sharing the tester email!


Try and finish those wolf packs. Really good! I didn't notice herms with them but I had balls and pollen everywhere on that run. Def seeded. So now I'll have to keep an eye on em. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Boosky (Jan 17, 2019)

growslut said:


> Had some hermie issues here. Have 2 female Wolf Pack and 1 dropped a few ball sacks. Also had a Sky Lotus that threw bananas all over it like nothing I've ever seen between week 3 and 4 of flower. So far, the Wolf Pack has stayed in the tent unless any other ball sacs show up. But the one Sky Lotus got moved outside. Too bad b/c it was a beast. Be interesting to see how it handles a week straight of rain outdoors
> 
> Also got a pack of Larry Wookie testers show up today. Huge thanks to @thenotsoesoteric for the very Bohdi move of sharing the tester email!


I had the twin sister of your Sky Lotus. Same exact weeks and all over. My other two females were spectacular though.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 17, 2019)

hillbill said:


> No intersex noted here on several Monkeys nor on F2s. But with many of the domestic poly hybreeds having a hermie or more in their ancestry it will show from time to time.
> 
> As long as we’re here, how about intersex with Lemon Lotus?
> 
> I also had severe hermie issues with Thunder Wookie.


I have noticed 2 late nanners so far in the Lemon Lotus. One each on two different plants. None of them showed any balls though. 

Cheers


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 17, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> Took down the last of the More Cowbell. I think its the first strain I have done 3 runs of. I hope I find something that can match its greatness.View attachment 4266260 View attachment 4266261 View attachment 4266262


How long did you let her go, and what were the temps?

I had one that went 68 days back in May, and looked a dead ringer to yours, except for the purple. The Monkey is real deal, lol!


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 17, 2019)

What are you bodhi guys opinions on solos stash Quilty wise?
I have a few of his strain going & it was one of the freebies I picked so I decided to pop 6 of them. 
Any one who’s grown it consider it top shelf bud?


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 17, 2019)

It’s the only strain i have of his with the snow lotus daddy


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 17, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> How long did you let her go, and what were the temps?
> 
> I had one that went 68 days back in May, and looked a dead ringer to yours, except for the purple. The Monkey is real deal, lol!


I think about 65 days and this one was a clone. The original from seed seemed to go a bit longer. This is the first time she had those colors but it has been tough to keep things up in the mid 70's here. I saw yours and it was beautiful as well! I almost got some of that monkey. So many great reviews and pics of it for sure.


----------



## growslut (Jan 17, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Try and finish those wolf packs. Really good! I didn't notice herms with them but I had balls and pollen everywhere on that run. Def seeded. So now I'll have to keep an eye on em. Thanks for the heads up!


Yeah, the Wolf Pack has had some ball sacs that are hard to see. I did spot some more today, so the Wolf Pack will be leaving the tent and moving outside.

Also noticed that this Wolf Pack has red sap, like Dragonblood. Interesting stuff

 
^Ball sac starting out

^ 
^the red sap


----------



## growslut (Jan 17, 2019)

one more shot of the red sap


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jan 17, 2019)

JeffSessions said:


> Tried searching and came up with random posts with the letter D so...
> 
> Why is Sunshine 4 unobtanium and Chem D x SSDD is/was a freebie? Is the Sunny D similar to SS4 but with herm issues?


Sunshine 4 is awesome smoke and heres one at 49 days. I know f2s of SS4 are out there


----------



## lukio (Jan 18, 2019)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> dart board


this.




HamNEggs said:


> Took down the last of the More Cowbell. I think its the first strain I have done 3 runs of. I hope I find something that can match its greatness.View attachment 4266260 View attachment 4266261 View attachment 4266262


ah man, nice!


----------



## jp68 (Jan 18, 2019)

lukio said:


> this.
> 
> 
> 
> ah man, nice!


 ive picked random names I thought were cool and wasn't disappointed whatsoever


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 18, 2019)

jp68 said:


> ive picked random names I thought were cool and wasn't disappointed whatsoever


yeah that's about where I am atm lol


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 18, 2019)

Rather heavily super-cropped Mothers Milk, lol! 15 days since she was flipped. I have a feeling she's going to get larger.




There's 2x more in veg. 3 for 3 females, wasn't ready for that, lol!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 18, 2019)

New Bodhi Drop at Greatlakes Genetics Dropping January 18th at 6 PM EST
New strains dropping
Sunshine Queen (3 kings x ssdd)

Kashmir Sunshine (kashmir 22 x ssdd)

Cherry Lotus (fat cherry x sow lotus)
OMG 4 (chem 4 x omg)
Sun Dance (Lemon Thai x Wookie) 

Mindfullness (Genius Thai x 88g13/hp) 

Limited:
4 Play (chem 4 x wookie) Was Wookin Panub

Lotus 4 (chem 4 x snow lotus)

Black Triangle x SSDD

Sunshine Head (loompas headband x ssdd)

Thanks from the Greatlakes Genetics
Crew


----------



## Chronic811 (Jan 18, 2019)

barneyfife said:


> What are you bodhi guys opinions on solos stash Quilty wise?
> I have a few of his strain going & it was one of the freebies I picked so I decided to pop 6 of them.
> Any one who’s grown it consider it top shelf bud?


I’ve grown it. Super musky smell. No lemons or pine or Berry’s just pure musk front and back end. It was good enough to run twice but the goji and ancient og blew it out of the water


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jan 18, 2019)

These Mother's Milk are getting fatter by the day. The calyxes plump up nice and big. They are so enticing. They sing to me while I sleep, "come chop me down and smoke me motherfucker". 2 more weeks should do it. I don't keep track of time very well.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 18, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> New Bodhi Drop at Greatlakes Genetics Dropping January 18th at 6 PM EST
> New strains dropping
> Sunshine Queen (3 kings x ssdd)
> 
> ...


Here I was looking for an ssdd cross to round stuff outare there gonna be a wide range of the ssdd crosses being replenished as well?


----------



## Chronic811 (Jan 18, 2019)

Strange love day 42


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 18, 2019)

Anyone know if the ssdd male being used in these new crosses released currently, is the same ssdd male from a while back ?


----------



## 18B (Jan 18, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> New Bodhi Drop at Greatlakes Genetics Dropping January 18th at 6 PM EST
> New strains dropping
> Sunshine Queen (3 kings x ssdd)
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about that LHB x SSDD...
I Have ssdd from his original release going now, so it would be nice to see how it has changed or what LHB did to it...awesome blueberry muffin smell from the ones going now.


----------



## 18B (Jan 18, 2019)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone know if the ssdd male being used in these new crosses released currently, is the same ssdd male from a while back ?


I have 6 males from his original release right now in 12/12 to decide which one to use on the females for F2s.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 18, 2019)

I just remember B saying the reason he picked the ssdd male was because he just had a special vibe with that male and really for no other specific reason. ? He has been on point with male selection imo,, and I was just curious If the ssdd male has changed since.

I second the LHB x SSDD curiosity. If any that would be my choice. That's why my asking.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 18, 2019)

WIll any one answer just one simpeal question?if a sedling is just 3-4 inches high and the small leafs are turning down,dos the light need to be raised or lowered to get the sedling growing better??????thank you 4 a answer


----------



## 18B (Jan 18, 2019)

I put my lights right down on my seedlings 2-3"...I also keep up an enclosure to keep heat and humidity in there too...I keep raising the light accordingly.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 18, 2019)

18B said:


> I put my lights right down on my seedlings 2-3"...I also keep up an enclosure to keep heat and humidity in there too...I keep raising the light accordingly.


Thank you.so now I will put one at 2 inches and the othere one 3 inches.That way I can see witch ones dos best and THANK YOU AGAIN ,This is my FIRST Time indoors but I can grow with the best out doors.lol My good friend has growed in doors for years but he is missing and cant help rite now.lol


----------



## R Burns (Jan 19, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> WIll any one answer just one simpeal question?if a sedling is just 3-4 inches high and the small leafs are turning down,dos the light need to be raised or lowered to get the sedling growing better??????thank you 4 a answer


Probably watering too often.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 19, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Thank you.so now I will put one at 2 inches and the othere one 3 inches.That way I can see witch ones dos best and THANK YOU AGAIN ,This is my FIRST Time indoors but I can grow with the best out doors.lol My good friend has growed in doors for years but he is missing and cant help rite now.lol


There is an entire section here for newbies.Lots of great info there. It would be much preferred if you posted your questions in the appropriate thread instead of clogging up the Bodhi thread with non Bodhi stuff.

Cheers


----------



## Ohwolfie (Jan 19, 2019)

I recently bought a pack of Bodhi's Lavender Aura, and I was wondering if anyone else has grown it out.


Bad Dawg said:


> New Bodhi Drop at Greatlakes Genetics Dropping January 18th at 6 PM EST
> New strains dropping
> Sunshine Queen (3 kings x ssdd)
> 
> ...


I am excited about that Kashmir cross. I know the guy who gifted those seeds to Bodhi, and he said that Bodhi was so considerate about using them to breed with. Even though the guy told Bodhi he could use it, Bodhi still kept in contact with him, and asked if it was ok. I think Bodhi will have several more Kashmir crosses by the time it's all said and done.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 19, 2019)

Tons of good workable knowledge is available on RIU Forums, especially in the relevant threads.

One Phone Home Down yesterday at 50 days 10/14. Most cloudy trykes with about 5% clear and 10% amber. Slimmest buds of 3 plants with lots of frost and quite loud with English Leather and citrus and fruit smells right now. Very sticky. All are average to a bit bigger and very fast throughout flower! Test vape in a day or 2 as some lower small buds will be dry. Resembles it’s half sister, Space Monkey but a little stronger in the stem and more Indica features. Flower time similar to faster Monkeys I have known.

4 Black Triangle 2 days into flower with 2 taller and the others tending to short and squat. Extremely vigorous right now. Like the looks of these. Half sister to Phone Home!


----------



## Ohwolfie (Jan 19, 2019)

I have a question. Has anyone grown Lavender Aura? If so, was it Urkle dominant? I figured that Lavender Aura is as close to Urkle as I am going to get in a regular seed form. Aside from maybe Madd Farmer's gear. But at the price I paid to get Bodhi's gear, and the More Cowbell Remix freebies, I cannot complain at all. I am excited to F2 it, and start pheno hunting. 

I suppose the best way to find out about it is to do what the old Aussie grower KOG used to say. Plant the seed, grow the weed.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 19, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> I recently bought a pack of Bodhi's Lavender Aura, and I was wondering if anyone else has grown it out.
> 
> I am excited about that Kashmir cross. I know the guy who gifted those seeds to Bodhi, and he said that Bodhi was so considerate about using them to breed with. Even though the guy told Bodhi he could use it, Bodhi still kept in contact with him, and asked if it was ok. I think Bodhi will have several more Kashmir crosses by the time it's all said and done.


The Kashmir cross is what im going for? you have Any info on what the plants like besides the sativa aspect?


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 19, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Probably watering too often.





ky farmer said:


> WIll any one answer just one simpeal question?if a sedling is just 3-4 inches high and the small leafs are turning down,dos the light need to be raised or lowered to get the sedling growing better??????thank you 4 a answer


With seedlings I really want to pamper (and that's a lot!) I use a scale for watering. Makes it perfect every time.

Once you transplant the sprout into a dixie cup (or other) weigh it with a digital scale and remember/write down the number. Mine are weighing in at 200 grams. Then I water it with a sprayer for 20 seconds and the weight is usually around 240 grams. I then weigh them every 2 days or so and if they drop below 200 grams, I'll water it back to 240.

Seems to help over/under watering when they are so sensitive.

Hope that helps


----------



## hillbill (Jan 19, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> With seedlings I really want to pamper (and that's a lot!) I use a scale for watering. Makes it perfect every time.
> 
> Once you transplant the sprout into a dixie cup (or other) weigh it with a digital scale and remember/write down the number. Mine are weighing in at 200 grams. Then I water it with a sprayer for 20 seconds and the weight is usually around 240 grams. I then weigh them every 2 days or so and if they drop below 200 grams, I'll water it back to 240.
> 
> ...


Been weighing for watering for years throughout the cycle and it has been very helpful. Different mixes weight vary some but not hard to adjust for. Being free from overwatering errors is worth it’s weight in bud.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Jan 19, 2019)

jp68 said:


> The Kashmir cross is what im going for? you have Any info on what the plants like besides the sativa aspect?


I don't know much about those seeds other than the fact that the effect is more heady, and less of a body stone. He said that the seeds were gifted to him by a guy he knew, who's brother collected them in Kashmir. He said that these seeds were from a very resinous variety, that was used by a hash farmer over there. I can ask the guy more questions, and post his answer.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 19, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> I don't know much about those seeds other than the fact that the effect is more heady, and less of a body stone. He said that the seeds were gifted to him by a guy he knew, who's brother collected them in Kashmir. He said that these seeds were from a very resinous variety, that was used by a hash farmer over there. I can ask the guy more questions, and post his answer.


Sounds good already.Have run the ssdd before but thought a little head effect would be good along with some height . More resin should be interesting as it neve rlacked that quality


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 19, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> There is an entire section here for newbies.Lots of great info there. It would be much preferred if you posted your questions in the appropriate thread instead of clogging up the Bodhi thread with non Bodhi stuff.
> 
> Cheers


It's been said before and it just seems that some just don't give a shit.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Jan 19, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Sounds good already.Have run the ssdd before but thought a little head effect would be good along with some height . More resin should be interesting as it neve rlacked that quality


Someone offered to share some SSDD F2's at another forum, and I didn't take them up on it. I am kind of regretting it now. I would assume that there are going to be more Kashmir crosses to come, because the Bodhi testers list had 3 additional Kashmir crosses listed. Can't wait to see the 2019 testers list.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Jan 19, 2019)

With all the beautiful pot pics in this thread here I am posting rejects, but I thought they were interesting.

The culling has begun as some of the contents of my dinky tent graduated to bigger pots, that meant a few had to move outdoors due to space.

These DLA5 f2s from @Rosiniallday were kicked out into the cold 15 days ago at 26 days. I put them in 3 gals when evicted. It is January in So Cal, night temps got down to 37 degrees F the first few nights, then it rained for a week, finally clearing today. They sunburnt slightly at first despite my caution. A tough start, I didn’t expect much but they are resilient.

Day lengths were about 10 hrs 5 mins when placed outside after 26 days of 18/6, I expected them to go straight to flower. They have not. Stems are thickening up, it will be interesting to see what happens.

Good winter fun.


----------



## growslut (Jan 19, 2019)

Baja.Beaches said:


> With all the beautiful pot pics in this thread here I am posting rejects, but I thought they were interesting.
> 
> The culling has begun as some of the contents of my dinky tent graduated to bigger pots, that meant a few had to move outdoors due to space.
> 
> ...


Looking good despite the weather! If the outdoor DLA's start to flower in the next few days, will you still have time to finish flower? Or will it start to reveg? Please keep us updated.

I'm also based in SoCal and been struggling with last weeks rain, too. I think a couple of them might be showing some Powdery Mildew from all the humidity. Might be bird poop. Will keep an eye on it to figure it out. But so far no problems with mold (fingers crossed). Wolf Pack got moved outside today and sprayed with Spinosad.

I've got a pair of cousins to your DLA5's from Rosin going too. Only a few inches tall and still in the tent. Looking healthy. Crazy root growth on one.


----------



## Vdude332 (Jan 19, 2019)

Nikah day 40 glamour shot


----------



## Ohwolfie (Jan 19, 2019)

Baja.Beaches said:


> With all the beautiful pot pics in this thread here I am posting rejects, but I thought they were interesting.
> 
> The culling has begun as some of the contents of my dinky tent graduated to bigger pots, that meant a few had to move outdoors due to space.
> 
> ...


Those Afghani genes are pretty hardy.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Jan 19, 2019)

growslut said:


> Looking good despite the weather! If the outdoor DLA's start to flower in the next few days, will you still have time to finish flower? Or will it start to reveg?


@growslut, how cool that you are playing with that inside/out too, I was not sure if anybody here would be interested.

As you know, it really is a fine line between harvest & reveg on these winter crops. A great time to make seeds, but the yield is low & outdoor winter buds get stringy & don’t really have the bag appeal. Only once have I actually jarred the winter crop up, it was as SSDD/BBHP cross. Winter crops just go straight to hash for me so far but I am good with that. I like having plants to visit in the garden.

That said I have not had the tent head start in the past, I only decided to buy one last summer. These roots were way, way more developed than the outside test ones. I am really interested in what happens with the head start.

I have sure fought my share of PWM, but never in winter, hope you don’t have that challenge too.. Keep us posted on your grow as well, shared info is why we're here.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 19, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> With seedlings I really want to pamper (and that's a lot!) I use a scale for watering. Makes it perfect every time.
> 
> Once you transplant the sprout into a dixie cup (or other) weigh it with a digital scale and remember/write down the number. Mine are weighing in at 200 grams. Then I water it with a sprayer for 20 seconds and the weight is usually around 240 grams. I then weigh them every 2 days or so and if they drop below 200 grams, I'll water it back to 240.
> 
> ...


thank you.and I mean that thank you.


----------



## No_tillin (Jan 19, 2019)

I just received my testers from Bodhi the JD's Cambo thai x omg. They came smashed but I still put them in a paper towel in a baggie for 2 days and I have a few popping and I think I will give them all a day more and hopefully I get a few more to grow. Anyone have any info on either parent?


----------



## jp68 (Jan 19, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> Someone offered to share some SSDD F2's at another forum, and I didn't take them up on it. I am kind of regretting it now. I would assume that there are going to be more Kashmir crosses to come, because the Bodhi testers list had 3 additional Kashmir crosses listed. Can't wait to see the 2019 testers list.


When I ran the ssdd seems I got the blueberry muffin thing on the keepe.,She was a little fluffy squat and resinous but the high was a litle mellow for my crowd it seems . It was tasty and did make one happy so ive been looking at crosses in hopes I get a keeper as the height was a definite issue.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Jan 19, 2019)

jp68 said:


> When I ran the ssdd seems I got the blueberry muffin thing on the keepe.,She was a little fluffy squat and resinous but the high was a litle mellow for my crowd it seems . It was tasty and did make one happy so ive been looking at crosses in hopes I get a keeper as the height was a definite issue.


I wish I would have gotten my hands on some of Bodhi's Bubbashine seeds. But they came out before I was ever growing weed.


----------



## 18B (Jan 19, 2019)

jp68 said:


> When I ran the ssdd seems I got the blueberry muffin thing on the keepe.,She was a little fluffy squat and resinous but the high was a litle mellow for my crowd it seems . It was tasty and did make one happy so ive been looking at crosses in hopes I get a keeper as the height was a definite issue.


I too get that bb muffin pheno out of the ssdd alot...have it going now...was going to interject a male from a cross I made...
it was a sour diesel clone I got many years ago....I crossed it to the AJ Cut (F) x sour double kush (M)I had previously grown and selected from... grew these out and selected from them...and again crossed with D DNL male selected and grown out and now selecting both males and females of the.....( sour diesel clone x "aj cut x sourdoublekush" x DDNL) to further it along...
I will select a male from these to hit my top ssdd female I have going now...the resultant should be a very fuelly nasty sour blueberry somewhere in there.
I also have three males I'm checking out now that are Stardawg x Cherry Mountain...they absolutely stink...perhaps one will be a daddy.


----------



## 18B (Jan 19, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> I wish I would have gotten my hands on some of Bodhi's Bubbashine seeds. But they came out before I was ever growing weed.


I liked the Bubbashine x Appalachia= Sunshine Daydreamer...
Never got the plain Bubbashine...
I have grown a ton of Bodhi...at least made f2s of them all.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 20, 2019)

The final Lemon Lotus got the chop at day 67 from flip.Still smells exactly like lemon. I would recommend larger pots then 7 gal for this pheno . The root mass is impressive. It was also the heviest feeder of the 6. I also noticed what I thought were seeded calyx (as you can see in a few of the pictures) but I didn't find anything that resembled a seed. They just seem like shiny trich free calyx.
 
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 20, 2019)

slightly off topic, but i wonder if Bodhi is attending Ardh Kumbh Mela right now. i am not hindu but these festevils/gatehrings are on my bucket list, who knows maybe i will run into bodhi there and not even know it when i do 
i feel like going to this would be like going to an ancient woodstock


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 20, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> The final Lemon Lotus got the chop at day 67 from flip.Still smells exactly like lemon. I would recommend larger pots then 7 gal for this pheno . The root mass is impressive. It was also the heviest feeder of the 6. I also noticed what I thought were seeded calyx (as you can see in a few of the pictures) but I didn't find anything that resembled a seed. They just seem like shiny trich free calyx.
> View attachment 4267786
> View attachment 4267787
> View attachment 4267788
> ...


Love the structure of that plant! Nice work. Looks a lot like the Goji & LT I've grown - I'm guessing it's the Snow Lotus influence. Snow Lotus must be another awesome lost strain of B's. Never seen any grow reports on the SL. Did he ever release those? Did anyone grow them?


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 20, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Love the structure of that plant! Nice work. Looks a lot like the Goji & LT I've grown - I'm guessing it's the Snow Lotus influence. Snow Lotus must be another awesome lost strain of B's. Never seen any grow reports on the SL. Did he ever release those? Did anyone grow them?


snow lotus and a cpl others are his breeder males i think. he lost some of these breeders. snow lotus may be one he lost i cannot rememebr. he talks about this on the potcast or adam dunn show i forget which. but snow lotus was not a line but his breeding stock. wookie i think is another example as is apalchia which i think he also lost


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 20, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Love the structure of that plant! Nice work. Looks a lot like the Goji & LT I've grown - I'm guessing it's the Snow Lotus influence. Snow Lotus must be another awesome lost strain of B's. Never seen any grow reports on the SL. Did he ever release those? Did anyone grow them?


I am pretty sure there were a few reports on the SL from a few years ago in this thread.I know there is tons of info in a thread by canivore on icmag .Sadly I can't seem to find the link.
IMHO this plant and one other are the only two that don't look SL leaning to me. They are also the only two with strong lemon smell and dense flowers. 
I will give a full smoke report on each of the 6 when they are properly dried. 

Cheers


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 20, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I am pretty sure there were a few reports on the SL from a few years ago in this thread.I know there is tons of info in a thread by canivore on icmag .Sadly I can't seem to find the link.
> IMHO this plant and one other are the only two that don't look SL leaning to me. They are also the only two with strong lemon smell and dense flowers.
> I will give a full smoke report on each of the 6 when they are properly dried.
> 
> Cheers


i am no expert on bodhi crosses but i have heard snow lotus always lays down the structre and frost but rarely any smell, which is desireable for "taming" landraces or old cultivars


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 20, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> i am no expert on bodhi crosses but i have heard snow lotus always lays down the structre and frost but rarely any smell, which is desireable for "taming" landraces or old cultivars


I would say it is def on the shorter structure side. Very frosty, hence the "snow" I imagine. And other then the two Lemon G leaners all 4 of the others have entirely their own smells. All STINK but all smell different. The two I can put a name to atm one smells just like strawberry and the other smells just like the roses in my yard do when they are in bloom lol 
I really wish I hadda had the space to f2 them. 

Cheers


----------



## numberfour (Jan 20, 2019)

More Cow Bell
 

Lowers


1212 from seed, pics in the sun. Very impressed with this pheno, will get revegged and run again...curse you white thread lol


----------



## Ohwolfie (Jan 20, 2019)

numberfour said:


> More Cow Bell
> View attachment 4267842
> 
> Lowers
> ...


Is this the original version. I picked up the REMIX edition using the OGKB female from GLG when they had their recent BOGO sale. 

I am stoked as hell to pop those seeds.


----------



## Dude74 (Jan 20, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> View attachment 4267801
> 
> slightly off topic, but i wonder if Bodhi is attending Ardh Kumbh Mela right now. i am not hindu but these festevils/gatehrings are on my bucket list, who knows maybe i will run into bodhi there and not even know it when i do
> i feel like going to this would be like going to an ancient woodstock


Mrs B mentioned this on IG, that he is most def there right now. Their new pull over hoodies are dropping this afternoon on Etsy which includes either the super natural selection or plant more seeds logo available up to xxxl


----------



## numberfour (Jan 20, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> Is this the original version. I picked up the REMIX edition using the OGKB female from GLG when they had their recent BOGO sale.
> 
> I am stoked as hell to pop those seeds.


Yes this is the original with the GSC forum cut used, the remix looks just as good from what I've seen.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jan 20, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Mrs B mentioned this on IG, that he is most def there right now. Their new pull over hoodies are dropping this afternoon on Etsy which includes either the super natural selection or plant more seeds logo available up to xxxl


Well since I'm snowed in here in the MidWestEasternTriStateUnified area, I can at least buy myself birthday presents, thanks!  (Aug 22 before you go wishing me HBDAY)


numberfour said:


> More Cow Bell
> View attachment 4267842
> 
> Lowers
> ...


Damn 4 that is one impressive lower midz shot  Helps me make my next seed purchase easier! Was she a heavy feeder?


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 20, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Mrs B mentioned this on IG, that he is most def there right now. Their new pull over hoodies are dropping this afternoon on Etsy which includes either the super natural selection or plant more seeds logo available up to xxxl


i was unaware of his etsy site. thank you


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2019)

One Phone Home just pulled yesterday is casting a very skunky lemon pale over everything. All are extremely sticky. Buds are very dense on all 3. Like this plant so far.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 20, 2019)

Phatlewtz said:


> Damn 4 that is one impressive lower midz shot  Helps me make my next seed purchase easier! Was she a heavy feeder?


Thanks man, I've been impressed with the MCB. I've another pheno which is basically a mini me version of the one pictured.

I did go a little hard at times with the food and she took it quite well just some minor tip burn.

For those that don't know,Bodhi has a public page on instagram, type @plantmoreseeds instagram into google and you can follow his posts


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 20, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I am pretty sure there were a few reports on the SL from a few years ago in this thread.I know there is tons of info in a thread by canivore on icmag .Sadly I can't seem to find the link.
> IMHO this plant and one other are the only two that don't look SL leaning to me. They are also the only two with strong lemon smell and dense flowers.
> I will give a full smoke report on each of the 6 when they are properly dried.
> 
> Cheers


Interesting...all my SL offspring seemed to have a structure like that but tall (5-6' indoor)


----------



## Dude74 (Jan 20, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> i was unaware of his etsy site. thank you


Www.etsy.com/shop/plantmoreseeds

You are welcome.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 20, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Interesting...all my SL offspring seemed to have a structure like that but tall (5-6' indoor)


I could be wrong. It is just my opinion based on this grow and all the info I have read. Also the last one I shared is prob close to 5 ft and was by far the tallest. 
This one is the other one I was pegging a none SL leaner. It received roughly a week less veg in the 7gals and didn't veg at all under the 1000w. It stretched even more then the Christmas tree one post flip. I would say it nearly 4x in height and has the lemon smell as well.
 
These two I pegged as the most SL leaning
 
And Ms Strawberry
 
And these other two are either also a variation of SL or something else lol
 
This one is also the one that now smells like roses
 

Cheers


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 20, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Www.etsy.com/shop/plantmoreseeds
> 
> You are welcome.


i did find it thanks again.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jan 20, 2019)

Orange Sunshine day 4


----------



## torontoke (Jan 20, 2019)

Bbhp day 51


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jan 21, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Thanks man, I've been impressed with the MCB. I've another pheno which is basically a mini me version of the one pictured.
> 
> I did go a little hard at times with the food and she took it quite well just some minor tip burn.
> 
> For those that don't know,Bodhi has a public page on instagram, type @plantmoreseeds instagram into google and you can follow his posts


I say this with nothing but love buddy, but you cost me nearly 500 bucks on etsy so I hate you....however my dog will be rocking a hoodie and a Supernatural T.. easily makes him the coolest dog on the thread. (he was already that before the hoodie and t-shirt however)


----------



## Buddhafamily456 (Jan 21, 2019)

Hey everyone I am in search of some bodhi hippy slayer seeds maybe someone could have f2'd I'd appreciate any help thanks!


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 21, 2019)

I'd throw in any of my neireka sativa packs, or some SSDD F2's, Clusterfunk F2's or Space Monkey S1's...............if anyone's got any F2's of Blue Tara...............Black Triangle F2's would work too, Lmfao


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 21, 2019)

SSDD#2





SSDD#1 both at 42 days


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Jan 22, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I could be wrong. It is just my opinion based on this grow and all the info I have read. Also the last one I shared is prob close to 5 ft and was by far the tallest.
> This one is the other one I was pegging a none SL leaner. It received roughly a week less veg in the 7gals and didn't veg at all under the 1000w. It stretched even more then the Christmas tree one post flip. I would say it nearly 4x in height and has the lemon smell as well.
> View attachment 4267908
> These two I pegged as the most SL leaning
> ...


I've only grown 1 SL cross indoors but I've done over 12 outside and found they tend to have strong lower to mid branching,leaves tend to be slightly on the narrow side,plenty of vigor,good resistance,kind of a narcotic heavy yet not couch lock type potency and berry type smells come through quite often but not always. Another thing to look out for is the purple stem stripese especially when seedlings,I take note of any that have that trait early because they do go away on some plants but from my experience they tend to be really nice.


----------



## Mamba01 (Jan 22, 2019)

Mamba01 said:


> Week four
> 
> Pic 1 Sunshine daydream pheno 1
> 
> Pic 2 Triple Goddess pheno 1


Week 5 Tripple Godess 
Loving this particular pheno


----------



## Bodean (Jan 22, 2019)

Dla6 begins week 9. Trichs just turned cloudy. Smells like cooked goetta or warm lunch meat.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 22, 2019)

Bodean said:


> Dla6 begins week 9. Trichs just turned cloudy. Smells like cooked goetta or warm lunch meat.View attachment 4268872 View attachment 4268873 View attachment 4268874


Looking greasy and dank.got these up next unless I buy some of the new ssdd crosses . Give us a smoke report when you do try em !


----------



## Bodean (Jan 22, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Looking greasy and dank.got these up next unless I buy some of the new ssdd crosses . Give us a smoke report when you do try em !


Will do!


----------



## numberfour (Jan 22, 2019)

Freezing but sunny here today, pulled a few of the 1212 from seed plants out for some pics in the sun. 

Tranquil Elelphantizer
 

Space Monkey
 
Black Raspberry


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jan 22, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Orange Sunshine day 4


Orange Sunshine is a great strain with over the top frost with the most orange citrus terps ever and strong balanced high. Aromas and flavors from sweet orange to waxy orange peels that coats your mouth, a real tastes like she smells strain.

 ^Orange Sunshine (#2) 49 days under 640 watts of Solstrips leds half 2700k half 3500k, 5x5 tent, recycled Promix BX, in a 3 or 5 gallon cloth pot.


----------



## R Burns (Jan 22, 2019)

Couple finished nugs of some Bodhi stuff

White Lotus
 
Blueberry Hill


----------



## Craigson (Jan 22, 2019)

Buddhafamily456 said:


> Hey everyone I am in search of some bodhi hippy slayer seeds maybe someone could have f2'd I'd appreciate any help thanks!


Hippy slayer isnt a strain. Hippy sayer was a special keeper pheno female of Snow Lotus.
Ive never really heard if B kept it or what.
Ive never seen a pack of Snow Lotus in the last 3-4yrs. If you find it, expect to pay a pretty penny. Like 100,000 pennies lol
Good luck


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jan 22, 2019)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Orange Sunshine is a great strain with over the top frost with the most orange citrus terps ever and strong balanced high. Aromas and flavors from sweet orange to waxy orange peels that coats your mouth, a real tastes like she smells strain.
> 
> View attachment 4268921 ^Orange Sunshine (#2) 49 days under 640 watts of Solstrips leds half 2700k half 3500k, 5x5 tent, recycled Promix BX, in a 3 or 5 gallon cloth pot.


Sweet !!! I’m 44 days behind you, hopefully it’s a girl, I’m running a Kind 750 in a 4x4


----------



## mrrager420 (Jan 22, 2019)

So how about i popped a few seeds of a cross i made Blue Mountain (mountain temple x blueberry mountain), and got to females. On one female i noticed some of the pistols are a dark blue color. I've never seen this before in person. Excited to see how they ripen. I was so excited when i saw it lol. Also got a Dank Sinatra 3 weeks in mainlined by accident lol. Slow and short growing but she's solid. Even dealt with being under watered with no fuss. You ladies and gents are crushing it with these genetics


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 23, 2019)

Roughly 36 hour later for these testers. I have also started a journal for these testers, The link is in my sig.
 
 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jan 23, 2019)

Looks like 2 female Black Triangle with 2 to go. Up potted to 6 liter waste baskets just now. The 2 girls are big stretching Indica pehenos with wide internode spacing and very wide leaves, all in dark green! Kind of some biological smell already. Interesting but a little like catpiss too. Other two plants are much smaller with many more branches and lighter green. Extremely bushy!

Related: 7 nicely sprouted Space Monkey hit Solo cups yesterday! Also have 7 nice Space Monkey x Sleeskunk ready to flower!

Related: Phone Home is recommended! As in Space Monkey, Wookie father and just a wonderful plant. Continuing to test vape.......could be a while! Just finished a Stem in my Solo! Nice morning. Legitimate 50 day finisher!


----------



## torontoke (Jan 23, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Hippy slayer isnt a strain. Hippy sayer was a special keeper pheno female of Snow Lotus.
> Ive never really heard if B kept it or what.
> Ive never seen a pack of Snow Lotus in the last 3-4yrs. If you find it, expect to pay a pretty penny. Like 100,000 pennies lol
> Good luck


Hippy slayer was a real strain 7-8years ago
The cross was dirty hippy x rks 
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds-hippy-slayer/prod_6769.html


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 23, 2019)

Big THANK YOU to a member here. I plan to f2 both of these before summer.
 

Cheers


----------



## numberfour (Jan 23, 2019)

Space Monkey #2 
GG4 in nose but that frost....reveg for both phenos, been really impresses with this strain

Top bud looking gnarly, shes solid and girthy
 
Itching to get going on my next Bodhi seeds...Mothers Milk


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 23, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Big THANK YOU to a member here. I plan to f2 both of these before summer.
> View attachment 4269505
> 
> Cheers


A little birdie told me @Rosinallday could be thanked for passing along the Wolf Pack. I was planning on F2'ing them to spread some seeds out to the community, but I've got plenty of other stuff to F2 also. I'm going to be F2'ing Blueberr

Just FYI, if anybody is sitting on packs of Wolf Pack there is some REALLY good phenos in there which is why I wanted to F2 them since they're not available anymore. I just finished cutting two down yesterday and they reak of WD-40, lemon, cedar wood and Carmex lip balm. It's a lovely aroma with good flavor too. It checks all the other boxes in regards to looks and potency too.

I think some braddah in the last couple pages said he wasn't impressed with it so apparently they're not all winners, but I found a couple great females from a single pack.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 23, 2019)

Carmex makes Phone Home taste like Carmex, chapped lips from walking on cold windy days. Carmex is Magic!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 23, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> A little birdie told me @Rosinallday could be thanked for passing along the Wolf Pack. I was planning on F2'ing them to spread some seeds out to the community, but I've got plenty of other stuff to F2 also. I'm going to be F2'ing Blueberr
> 
> Just FYI, if anybody is sitting on packs of Wolf Pack there is some REALLY good phenos in there which is why I wanted to F2 them since they're not available anymore. I just finished cutting two down yesterday and they reak of WD-40, lemon, cedar wood and Carmex lip balm. It's a lovely aroma with good flavor too. It checks all the other boxes in regards to looks and potency too.
> 
> I think some braddah in the last couple pages said he wasn't impressed with it so apparently they're not all winners, but I found a couple great females from a single pack.



I wasn't sure if you wanted mention or not and I forgot to ask before I posted lol
Again thank you. I am blown away by the generosity of people here. That is why I am so determined to give away the f2s of as many packs as I can. 
I also hope that makes sense to others lol I just smoked some of the pole Lemon Lotus and am stoned as shit atm. What a great happy uplifting high. The others I have sampled are more indica but this one is like a hybrid leaning sativa. 

Cheers


----------



## Tstat (Jan 23, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> I think some braddah in the last couple pages said he wasn't impressed with it


Yea, that was me. I am definitely going to run some more. My BBHP was a bust as well. I think that it’s probably just me. I grow in a RDWC with several different varieties. This makes it hard to dial anything in.

For instance, I have been growing SMonkey for a while, but my last one grew tiny buds and was not at all like the other huge yielders from the same mom. So if something comes out funky, it most likely on me, or just a bad luck pheno.

I need to run one at a time (which isn’t gonna happen) or switch to soil or coco. I made the RDWC to maximize yields and cut down on time. My situation now is that I don’t need any more poundage (it works!), so I am contemplating a switch. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ohwolfie (Jan 23, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Roughly 36 hour later for these testers. I have also started a journal for these testers, The link is in my sig.
> View attachment 4269334
> View attachment 4269335
> 
> Cheers


Those two crosses are going to be winners for sure. Going to be some top-notch smoke.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 23, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> Those two crosses are going to be winners for sure. Going to be some top-notch smoke.


The GG4 x OMG is two I would love on their own. I am really looking forward to seeing this cross grow. I loved Skywalker OG when I have tried it. But due to lack of info not really sure what to expect. Can anyone confirm if PU f3 is a worked purple pheno of roadkill unicorn? 

Cheers


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 23, 2019)

Here's one of the Wolf Packs after I already chopped some branches, hence the funky shape


And some Wolf Pack flowers near harvest ti


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 23, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Yea, that was me. I am definitely going to run some more. My BBHP was a bust as well. I think that it’s probably just me. I grow in a RDWC with several different varieties. This makes it hard to dial anything in.
> 
> For instance, I have been growing SMonkey for a while, but my last one grew tiny buds and was not at all like the other huge yielders from the same mom. So if something comes out funky, it most likely on me, or just a bad luck pheno.
> 
> I need to run one at a time (which isn’t gonna happen) or switch to soil or coco. I made the RDWC to maximize yields and cut down on time. My situation now is that I don’t need any more poundage (it works!), so I am contemplating a switch. Any suggestions?


I switched to coco recently and have be really happy with it so far. I just got some feedback from my first coco grown harvest and it has been really good feedback so I guess stick with it.

I grew blueberry hashplant in amended field soil and every female was impressive. If you get a chance to try it again with a different grow style I'd suggest you do. My keeper flies out the door and out yields Blue Dream. I would feel like an idiot if I lost that one.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 23, 2019)

below are 2 full packs of Space Monkey planted into the tray, not a real good germination rate there, seeds purchased 2018


below is a comparison germination rate of Dynasty Platinum Huckleberry Cookies purchased May 2015, 11 out of 11, planted exactly the same way and conditions as the above


----------



## Mamba01 (Jan 23, 2019)

Mamba01 said:


> Week 5 Tripple Godess
> Loving this particular pheno


Week 5
Pic 1 Sunshine Daydream

Pic 2 The Bodhi garden 

Pic 3 No name freebie


----------



## Craigson (Jan 24, 2019)

My ap


torontoke said:


> Hippy slayer was a real strain 7-8years ago
> The cross was dirty hippy x rks
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds-hippy-slayer/prod_6769.html


My apologies, i had dirty hippy and hippy slayer mixed up. Thanks


----------



## hillbill (Jan 24, 2019)

Hard to tell Hippies apart sometimes.


----------



## cbk123 (Jan 24, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> I switched to coco recently and have be really happy with it so far. I just got some feedback from my first coco grown harvest and it has been really good feedback so I guess stick with it.
> 
> I grew blueberry hashplant in amended field soil and every female was impressive. If you get a chance to try it again with a different grow style I'd suggest you do. My keeper flies out the door and out yields Blue Dream. I would feel like an idiot if I lost that one.


Are those Wolfpacks in the 5gal buckets coco? I've been thinking about doing a few outdoor plants in coco this year.


----------



## cbk123 (Jan 24, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> I switched to coco recently and have be really happy with it so far. I just got some feedback from my first coco grown harvest and it has been really good feedback so I guess stick with it.
> 
> I grew blueberry hashplant in amended field soil and every female was impressive. If you get a chance to try it again with a different grow style I'd suggest you do. My keeper flies out the door and out yields Blue Dream. I would feel like an idiot if I lost that one.


I also have a nice Blueberry Hashplant keeper that yields very well, super dense buds that everyone loves. Put a few clones out late one year in an experimental NFT hydro system...
June 20 






July 20






October 1





Harvest


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 24, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> Someone offered to share some SSDD F2's at another forum, and I didn't take them up on it. I am kind of regretting it now. I would assume that there are going to be more Kashmir crosses to come, because the Bodhi testers list had 3 additional Kashmir crosses listed. Can't wait to see the 2019 testers list.


i wonder how many of the "kashmir" beans bodhi has ran? i have seen a couple "kashmir" crosses & then there are some crosses that have "kashmir 22".


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 24, 2019)

34 days since flip into bloom
Two lemon wookie V1 
 

these two smell great and the frost production has just stepped it up. My soil mix still not where I’d like it to be hence the clawing but They still look and smell pretty good. Anyone have any experience growing bodhis wookie or the lemon diesel cut used in this cross? Just curious on rough time frame on these


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 24, 2019)

Growitpondifarm said:


> 34 days since flip into bloom
> Two lemon wookie V1
> View attachment 4270175
> View attachment 4270176
> these two smell great and the frost production has just stepped it up. My soil mix still not where I’d like it to be hence the clawing but They still look and smell pretty good. Anyone have any experience growing bodhis wookie or the lemon diesel cut used in this cross? Just curious on rough time frame on these


I grew out the Lemon Wookie testers, and kept a couple of cuts for a few years. 70 days from flip consistently on all phenos.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 24, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I wasn't sure if you wanted mention or not and I forgot to ask before I posted lol
> Again thank you. I am blown away by the generosity of people here. That is why I am so determined to give away the f2s of as many packs as I can.
> I also hope that makes sense to others lol I just smoked some of the pole Lemon Lotus and am stoned as shit atm. What a great happy uplifting high. The others I have sampled are more indica but this one is like a hybrid leaning sativa.
> 
> Cheers


I didn't need any mention, I just wanted to point out that it wouldn't have happened if not for @Rosinallday's generosity. I'm stoked you're going to get to make a bunch of F2's from them. It all worked out really well


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 24, 2019)

cbk123 said:


> Are those Wolfpacks in the 5gal buckets coco? I've been thinking about doing a few outdoor plants in coco this year.


Yup, those are in 5 gallon hempy buckets of coco. I've been giving them about a gallon of water twice a day. I'm guessing the plants could drink 3 gallons a day in the summer time. We'll see. I haven't done a summer grow with these buckets yet


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 24, 2019)

cbk123 said:


> I also have a nice Blueberry Hashplant keeper that yields very well, super dense buds that everyone loves. Put a few clones out late one year in an experimental NFT hydro system...
> June 20
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ha ha! That's rad!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 24, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> I didn't need any mention, I just wanted to point out that it wouldn't have happened if not for @Rosinallday's generosity. I'm stoked you're going to get to make a bunch of F2's from them. It all worked out really well


Thank you @Rosinallday . These sure have made a journey to get here.Thanks to both of your generosity a lot of people are going to get to grow out f2s of them.

Cheers


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 24, 2019)

Hey Bodhi-Heads. Long time no see. 
All y'alls gardens are lookin nice and proper 

I've been away for a bit and fell waaay behind in the garden. I'll be trimming for the next couple of days but thought I'd drop in with a few pics I snapped while working.

One of two Cobra Lips roughly 5wks in flower. (both are quite uniform in structure)


Stay lifted


----------



## Ohwolfie (Jan 24, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> i wonder how many of the "kashmir" beans bodhi has ran? i have seen a couple "kashmir" crosses & then there are some crosses that have "kashmir 22".


That's a good question. I am not sure how many seeds he was sent. I am curious to know how many seeds he pops of a given strain at a time to select parental stock from. With all of the cuts he has, it's got to be pretty difficult to find room for everything.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jan 24, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> That's a good question. I am not sure how many seeds he was sent. I am curious to know how many seeds he pops of a given strain at a time to select parental stock from. With all of the cuts he has, it's got to be pretty difficult to find room for everything.


I would love the answer to that question myself, part of me says he's a lot like us and MAKES room happen out of sheer stubbornness and reckless abandon....then the other part of me that is the voice of (very low) intellect and it tells me that his Bonzai mom game is on point... on the serious side however, I'd think all of our opinions/experience would say he pops a significant number, I would hope in the hundreds at the least...but who does that anymore, maybe he's Mega Millions lucky popping 4 beans and getting a stud...I gave a light scan of bodhi threads and didn't see an answer really, but I'm not exactly Batman when it comes to the sleuthing..


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jan 24, 2019)

Not hawking for a bank, but James Bean is running 65 a pack on bodhi till their restock, every pack comes with a pack of Soul Mate if you're itching to spend 65 on 2 packs of Bodhi that is


----------



## Aztec430 (Jan 24, 2019)

I got the Soul mate sprouted. All 12 came up hooray!


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 24, 2019)

@Phatlewtz. You must be a divorce lawyer by trade?


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 24, 2019)

Aztec430 said:


> View attachment 4270486
> 
> I got the Soul mate sprouted. All 12 came up hooray!


Should be a nice strain! Those cups fit in there perfectly! Where did you find that tray?


----------



## Ohwolfie (Jan 24, 2019)

Phatlewtz said:


> Not hawking for a bank, but James Bean is running 65 a pack on bodhi till their restock, every pack comes with a pack of Soul Mate if you're itching to spend 65 on 2 packs of Bodhi that is


Yeah, that's a good deal. Great Lakes had a sale like that a few months back. I picked up a pack of Lavender Aura, and got More Cowbell Remix (OGKB as the mom) as a freebie for $65. A stupidly good deal. Especially considering the fact I got to choose my freebie out of like 20 or 30 strains. It was harder picking a freebie than picking out the strain to buy.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 24, 2019)

I’m trying not to order. That’s a killer deal


----------



## Notsostealth (Jan 24, 2019)

Purp wookie v2. All phenos (6 females out of pack) turned into a nice sativa dom 9-10 week purple calyx lavender with mixed funkyTerps. All slightly sweet with some barnyard musk that left during cure on some and got nastier on other . Not the densest plants but respectable yield and great almost laggy sativa high. Not productive compared to other clearheaded strains. 

What has happened to this thread? So many to ignore. Opinions like buttholes. Where have some of the older guys on here gone? To many new faces with opinions. First post , but been watching this for years. Bodhi rocks!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jan 25, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> @Phatlewtz. You must be a divorce lawyer by trade?


Did you just hear that siren? Should I chase it?  Very close indeed! An engineer that's not creative or productive to society, so pretty much a lawyer I guess....i did just start getting into stand up, but as you can see the quality of my humor leaves a lot to be desired...so lots of empty seats!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 25, 2019)

Phatlewtz said:


> Not hawking for a bank, but James Bean is running 65 a pack on bodhi till their restock, every pack comes with a pack of Soul Mate if you're itching to spend 65 on 2 packs of Bodhi that is


Thanks for sharing, just saw that myself. Good info for Bodhi community here! If its Wookie it's worth it!


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 25, 2019)

Anyone have the new stock list yet for what's to come later today on JBC?


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 25, 2019)

SmokeAL0t said:


> *Mindfulness (Genius Thai x 88G13HP)
> Cherry Lotus (Fat Cherry x SL)
> Sundance (Lemon Thai x Wookie)
> 4 Play (Chem 4 x Wookie)
> ...


Thanks SAL!


----------



## Inigo (Jan 25, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Should be a nice strain! Those cups fit in there perfectly! Where did you find that tray?


It's a Coca-Cola crate. They use em to deliver soda to stores. The Coke drivers are pretty cool and a few of the crates fell off the truck into my hands hehe


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 25, 2019)

Inigo said:


> It's a Coca-Cola crate. They use em to deliver soda to stores. The Coke drivers are pretty cool and a few of the crates fell off the truck into my hands hehe


Nice grab! I'll keep an eye out for a friendly coke guy. Thanks!


----------



## elkamino (Jan 25, 2019)

Bodhi x Bodhi 

aka a 10” tall 4th-run Blueberry Hashplant clone seeded by a Vic’s Vaporub-smelling Sakura dad that was F2’d by @Nu-Be


----------



## elkamino (Jan 25, 2019)

I got male

The fifth of 5 Lavender Aura just showed to be a boy. All good I’d kinda been wishing I’d popped something else anyway.[

Moving on. 
ATTACH]4271015[/ATTACH]


----------



## Ohwolfie (Jan 26, 2019)

elkamino said:


> I got male
> 
> The fifth of 5 Lavender Aura just showed to be a boy. All good I’d kinda been wishing I’d popped something else anyway.[
> 
> ...


I've been interested in seeing someone else grow those, as I have a pack as well. Were they all males? Sorry, I've not been following along very long.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 26, 2019)

2 Phone Home curing nicely and very loud Cedar, Lavender and Lemon with some animal Skunk and Nag Champa there too. Very noisy plants so be advised. Quality herb.


----------



## mjw42 (Jan 26, 2019)

Any insight into the Kashmir 22? What's doin?


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 26, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 2 Phone Home curing nicely and very loud Cedar, Lavender and Lemon with some animal Skunk and Nag Champa there too. Very noisy plants so be advised. Quality herb.


Damn Bill,I've got to get your rotation schedule/seed starting times.You seem to always be harvesting.That's what I'm aiming for once I get indoor growing down lulz.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 26, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> Any insight into the Kashmir 22? What's doin?


Member posted earlier that its a sativa landrace from the Kashmir area but infos scarce.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 26, 2019)

Notsostealth said:


> What has happened to this thread? So many to ignore. Opinions like buttholes. Where have some of the older guys on here gone? To many new faces with opinions. First post , but been watching this for years. Bodhi rocks!


Maybe I missed something,but I'm not sure I'm following you.imo,it's a positive thing to have new,excited members growing bodhi.As far as the opinions comment,its a forum lol,you'll always get them.the bodhi thread is still the chillest around imo.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 26, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 2 Phone Home curing nicely and very loud Cedar, Lavender and Lemon with some animal Skunk and Nag Champa there too. Very noisy plants so be advised. Quality herb.


Building supply after some high male ratios and damping off. Just been on a Cannaventure Misadventure so “Plant More Seeds”.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jan 26, 2019)

Checkin' in here with my Vietnamese x Columbian x Afghani F2 project progress.

I'm attaching some photos of their preflower areas. Maybe some of you can chime in with what you think the sexes may be. I think I see at least two females, so :/ I hope someone sees a male here!

(Thumbnails only in the message, but the full photos are attached.)

VCA #1: Popped up quick, fast, and healthy. Has thinner leaves. Grew taller than the other two all the way along.



VCA #2: Popped up quick, fast, and healthy. Has thinner leaves. Shorter than #1 all the way along.



VCA #3: Came up slow and wonky. Grew sideways with leaf abnormalities, possibly due to cold. Wider, more-Aghani leaves. Now growing healthy, but branching in weird directions.


----------



## Dryxi (Jan 26, 2019)

Here's a couple shots of my silver mtn day 38F.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 27, 2019)

Unsexed veg pics.
strawberry sunshine  
more cowbell


----------



## Tstat (Jan 27, 2019)

I did some work in the garden and chopped a SSDD. I took a bunch of photos of my testers. One is looking purple already! I won't post that stuff here (if want to see it: https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-tester-journal-some-purps.982742/ )
But here is some A11 bushes going nuts. Sorry for the crappy shot:


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jan 27, 2019)

Sorry for the FNG question, but are the supernatural selections seeds available for sale anywhere or are they mainly given out as freebies? I can only find 2 strains listed at GLG, but they're not the ones I was after. I just started running some DLA6 and noticed that bodhi released a bunch of other iraqi crosses as testers last year. I'd really like to try some of the other crosses (i served in iraq not far from ranya) but I'm not sure if any of them ever made it into the official lineup because I can't seem to find what the official lineup IS. Any info would be much appreciated. FWIW I'm open to trades but have a very small collection that mostly consists of recent bodhi freebies. Pm me if interested, though.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 27, 2019)

Jbc currently has other DLA strains, but not other Iraqi options. Might keep an eye out there too 




800lbGuerrilla said:


> Sorry for the FNG question, but are the supernatural selections seeds available for sale anywhere or are they mainly given out as freebies? I can only find 2 strains listed at GLG, but they're not the ones I was after. I just started running some DLA6 and noticed that bodhi released a bunch of other iraqi crosses as testers last year. I'd really like to try some of the other crosses (i served in iraq not far from ranya) but I'm not sure if any of them ever made it into the official lineup because I can't seem to find what the official lineup IS. Any info would be much appreciated. FWIW I'm open to trades but have a very small collection that mostly consists of recent bodhi freebies. Pm me if interested, though.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jan 27, 2019)

elkamino said:


> Jbc currently has other DLA strains, but not other Iraqi options. Might keep an eye out there too


lol, jbc currently has a LOT of other bodhi strains I want to try, but I don't have the budget or the grow space for all of them. Some of the other DLAs look pretty amazing, and I also want to try a bunch of strayfox's crosses. A few of the dudes I served with also grow now, and so we all got pretty excited to find out that A) one of our unknown brothers smuggled the genetics home, and B) some really kind-hearted people have made some amazing crosses with them that we can now grow in our own gardens.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 27, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> I've been interested in seeing someone else grow those, as I have a pack as well. Were they all males? Sorry, I've not been following along very long.


Yes I started 5, all showed male bits. 

I’m Not looking for a dad right now


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2019)

At least 2/4 Black Triangle females and have high hopes for the other 2! All are strong and healthy.

Phone Home taken at 50 and 2 at 51 days gets better everyday with loud manners and hard sticky nugs.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 27, 2019)

So picked up the sunshinehead at JBC and was wondering if anyone had any idea if the Loompa is a taller type og plant than the ssdd


----------



## Ohwolfie (Jan 27, 2019)

elkamino said:


> Yes I started 5, all showed male bits.
> 
> I’m Not looking for a dad right now


Bummer man, Usually, when I am hoping for females, i get males. And vice-versa. When I do pop those Lavender Aura seeds, I am just going to pop them all. Hopefully, 6 females, and 5 males. But you never know what the luck of the draw will be.


----------



## Kromb (Jan 27, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> Any insight into the Kashmir 22? What's doin?


DLA4 with that kashmir 22, had one of the most amazing flavors ever. The effects were fantastic as well. Excited to grow the Kashmir 22 x SSDD myself.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Jan 27, 2019)

Kromb said:


> DLA4 with that kashmir 22, had one of the most amazing flavors ever. The effects were fantastic as well. Excited to grow the Kashmir 22 x SSDD myself.


Can you comment on overall vigor and yield? Any intersex issues? Do you recall if the effects were more daytime, productive, get some chores done type, or more sleepy time meds? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 28, 2019)

3 diff skunk 91 phenos. Still new to amended soil and teas so had a cpl issues but pretty happy.
Number 1 hermed bad, gonna try er outside next summer.
Have 29 f2s going now.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Jan 28, 2019)

Kromb said:


> DLA4 with that kashmir 22, had one of the most amazing flavors ever. The effects were fantastic as well. Excited to grow the Kashmir 22 x SSDD myself.


Did you grow out the DLA4?

I have a pack I ordered last summer based on rumors I heard about the Kashmir 22, still haven’t popped it yet. Not much info out there, even on IG. Wondering how much Sativa influence is in that strain if any. Pics?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 28, 2019)

Good morning all you tokers 

Just pulled out some well cured Cherry Sun for a wake n bake.
 
The cherry terps are unmistakable with this one. Un-freakin-mistakeable!

Sweet juicy ripe Bing cherries with the SSDD buttery berry dankness on the back end. Seriously one of the better Cherry crosses I've had the pleasure of growing.

Easy to grow with great F1 vigor and bother finished in under 9wks. I ran two females and plan to cull one (if I can decide) and run the other for some fresh frozen live resin. 

After I finish this spliff I'll try to type up a halfway decent smoke report


Hope y'all are havin a good day


----------



## Tstat (Jan 28, 2019)

I just ordered one of these, very cool design:


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 28, 2019)

Tstat said:


> I just ordered one of these, very cool design:


Just recently got this long sleeve one myself from the good folks at GLG.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 28, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Just recently got this long sleeve one myself from the good folks at GLG.
> View attachment 4272420


looks great there red.


----------



## Kromb (Jan 28, 2019)

Baja.Beaches said:


> Did you grow out the DLA4?
> 
> I have a pack I ordered last summer based on rumors I heard about the Kashmir 22, still haven’t popped it yet. Not much info out there, even on IG. Wondering how much Sativa influence is in that strain if any. Pics?


A friend grew it, so I don't know. I have a few packs on deck. Gonna find me a keeper to work with for sure.


Warpedpassage said:


> Can you comment on overall vigor and yield? Any intersex issues? Do you recall if the effects were more daytime, productive, get some chores done type, or more sleepy time meds? Thanks for any feedback.


A friend grew it so I dunno. It was super stony but active and spiritual. I'd smoke it at night and stay up super late, vibing to music and being digitally productive.


----------



## Bodean (Jan 28, 2019)

Dla6. Trimmed bud.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 28, 2019)

Bodean said:


> Dla6. Trimmed bud.


Looks killer


----------



## elkamino (Jan 28, 2019)

Untrimmed and dried but not yet cured BBHP... tired of this girl yet? 

Chopped at 56 days. Powerful and Stoney but not confusing. Makes me happy just inhaling the jar. Makes a lot of people cough though. Good trich coverage and a strong berry + stench. I’ve run her 3x I think. She’s been crossed with Space Monkey and Sakura, both are just chucks but interesting to me. I still have her cloned, but this is prolly her last run as I gotta stay within plant counts!  

Plus diversity calls and I gotta PLANT MORE SEEDS! lol


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 28, 2019)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Orange Sunshine is a great strain with over the top frost with the most orange citrus terps ever and strong balanced high. Aromas and flavors from sweet orange to waxy orange peels that coats your mouth, a real tastes like she smells strain.
> 
> View attachment 4268921 ^Orange Sunshine (#2) 49 days under 640 watts of Solstrips leds half 2700k half 3500k, 5x5 tent, recycled Promix BX, in a 3 or 5 gallon cloth pot.


You don't have to zoom in to see how frosty that one is DAMMMMM!!!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 28, 2019)

I am getting ready to start some Appalachian Super Skunk . . . Was this strain worthy of making some seeds? I don't see a lot of information or grows on it.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 28, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> I am getting ready to start some Appalachian Super Skunk . . . Was this strain worthy of making some seeds? I don't see a lot of information or grows on it.


Ive seen a couple in this thread, but I believe they were referred to as "ASS" so if you are looking through this thread with the search function, this might prove helpful.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 28, 2019)

Blueberry mountains are looking good at a little over 8 weeks. Very berry smells over powering my chem 91 s1's I got going next to them.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 28, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Blueberry mountains are looking good at a little over 8 weeks. Very berry smells over powering my chem 91 s1's I got going next to them.View attachment 4272703


Very nice. I just flipped my blueberry mountains into flower today for sexing. If yours are at 8 weeks how much longer do you think they will go?


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 28, 2019)

MojoRizing said:


> Very nice. I just flipped my blueberry mountains into flower today for sexing. If yours are at 8 weeks how much longer do you think they will go?


Thanks man. I'm thinking one will be done in about a week to ten days. The other two are looking at least another 2 weeks.


----------



## zeeman (Jan 28, 2019)

Bodean said:


> Dla6. Trimmed bud.


What kind of smells are you getting from this one?


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jan 29, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> I am getting ready to start some Appalachian Super Skunk . . . Was this strain worthy of making some seeds? I don't see a lot of information or grows on it.


It's one of the rare ones that you really need to hunt through, it's not bad by any means, it's just not as flavorful as I'd like, I popped a pack a looooooong time ago in a galaxy far far away....I regret not F2ing but the males I had couldn't take any stress, but I will state I'm a very shitty grower with no hope of improving EVER so that is about the value of my opinion


----------



## Bodean (Jan 29, 2019)

zeeman said:


> What kind of smells are you getting from this one?


Warm lunch meat, or body odor. Pretty gnarly.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 29, 2019)

Ran ASS a few times and it was easy to grow and definitely above average with not so tight buds. Not quite in what seems Bodhi elite class. Not quite my cup fo tea but could be someone’s fave. Fun to grow since you get to talk ASS here for weeks.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 29, 2019)

I have now smoked all of the Lemon Lotus a few times each. I have to admit I am having a hard time doing the smoke reports. A few of them have very complex smells, tastes , and effects. I will share the three I have narrowed down so far.

Up first is the Christmas tree one. It yielded roughly double what the next closest one did. Has nice solid buds. It smells just like lemons still with just a bit of added funk. It tastes just like lemons and is delicious. It has a really nice and potent up feel good high that lasts. This is absolutely a keeper.

Next is the only one that showed any purple. It is the smoothest smoke can get. You can't even tell you are inhaling anything. Sadly it also has no taste or high either.

The last one I can comment on for now is the one that was super frosty early on. One of the SL leaners. It has an extremely complex smell. A mix of lemon, roses, and almost what seems like lavender or something. Very full bodied smell and taste. It is smooth but powerful. Very potent with a hybrid effect that leans indica but doesn't seem to have couchlock. Just a really good feeling indica stone.


I am also aware my trimming isn't the prettiest lol This is not being sold, it is my personal medicine.
I will post on the other three when I can.

Cheers


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 29, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have now smoked all of the Lemon Lotus a few times each. I have to admit I am having a hard time doing the smoke reports. A few of them have very complex smells, tastes , and effects. I will share the three I have narrowed down so far.
> 
> Up first is the Christmas tree one. It yielded roughly double what the next closest one did. Has nice solid buds. It smells just like lemons still with just a bit of added funk. It tastes just like lemons and is delicious. It has a really nice and potent up feel good high that lasts. This is absolutely a keeper.
> View attachment 4272846
> ...


It is really hard to justify cutting all that frost off to "pretty it up". Nice job!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 29, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> It is really hard to justify cutting all that frost off to "pretty it up". Nice job!


Thank you. But the genetics get all the credit. 
I don't mind cutting off the sugar leaves. It all gets made into butter. It is more that I have lost all desire to immaculately trim anymore. 

Cheers


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 29, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Thank you. But the genetics get all the credit.
> I don't mind cutting off the sugar leaves. It all gets made into butter. It is more that I have lost all desire to immaculately trim anymore.
> 
> Cheers


Looks great! I end up doing the same as you. Anything I don't use gets turned into big balls of bubble. Shoot its hard to use more than a few flowers per batch. Here is the last of the More Cowbell I grew out.


----------



## Don't Panic its Organic (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey guys, got some test seeds that I'm trying to figure out how long to plan/schedule for roughly.

I have Orgasmatron x 88'G13xHP(assuming as said Orgasmatron x HP on bag)
Wookie 7 x space monkey

From what I can see I'm thinking 9-10 weeks indoor.

Can anyone shed anymore light? have you grown anything similar or related?


----------



## elkamino (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey thanks for all the options Bodhi! 

I’m cutting up This BBHP and had to stop and take pix of the frost lol. Lovin it!


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 29, 2019)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4273062
> Hey thanks for all the options Bodhi!
> 
> I’m cutting up This BBHP and had to stop and take pix of the frost lol. Lovin it!


Stellar job!


----------



## Tstat (Jan 29, 2019)

elkamino said:


> I’m cutting up This BBHP and had to stop and take pix of the frost lol.


Damn...


----------



## elkamino (Jan 29, 2019)

MojoRizing said:


> Stellar job!





Tstat said:


> Damn...


Thanks guys! Clearly praise goes to the breeder first and foremost.

Hey lookie here, a lil drysift! won’t last long


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jan 29, 2019)

I took one clone of OSS just so I don’t kick myself in the ass later


----------



## Grow24/7 (Jan 30, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Strange love day 42


Nice bud


----------



## Grow24/7 (Jan 30, 2019)

mystery flower? Prayer tower? Strange love?tag got messed up big time when little


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 30, 2019)

This Lemon Lotus was the one I dubbed the pole. It stretched 4x its height with minimal branching. It is pretty much a carbon copy of the christmas tree one, smoke wise. Smells and tastes like lemon with a bit of funk. Has a nice potent up high that lasts long. Great daytime get things done smoke. 
 

Cheers


----------



## Mamba01 (Jan 30, 2019)

Week 6 

Triple Goddess 



Mamba01 said:


> Week 5
> Pic 1 Sunshine Daydream
> 
> Pic 2 The Bodhi garden
> ...


----------



## Chronic811 (Jan 30, 2019)

Grow24/7 said:


> View attachment 4273381 View attachment 4273382 mystery flower? Prayer tower? Strange love?tag got messed up big time when little


That’s strange love for sure


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 30, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> Looks great! I end up doing the same as you. Anything I don't use gets turned into big balls of bubble. Shoot its hard to use more than a few flowers per batch. Here is the last of the More Cowbell I grew out.
> View attachment 4272893 View attachment 4272894


those nugs look exactly like an og18 i grew from reserva privada. color, shape, size frost. it literally looks identicle. shit stretched big time bud only grew tiny balls of bud with wide node spacing between them. the yeild was heavy only because of density but looked about half the weight visually because of the size of the buds. wish i had pics but it was last year and they are burried somewhere. does that more cowbell smell kinda like damp old socks and soil?


----------



## Chronic811 (Jan 30, 2019)

Strange love day 62
Strange love is forum cookies x instant karma for all you youngsters that weren’t around when bodhi was still up and coming


----------



## Chronic811 (Jan 30, 2019)

Pic doesn’t want to load


----------



## Grow24/7 (Jan 30, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Pic doesn’t want to load


Looks tasty


----------



## ibitegirls (Jan 30, 2019)

Goji. she smells like heaven. amazing plant. fun to grow


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Bob Zmuda shared his wolfpack grow in this thread way back. He also stated it was the best he had ever grown. I am happily waiting for a pack to arrive for the purpose of f2ing and sharing the love. I am even more excited now with you saying the same lol
> 
> Cheers


Yeah I miss Bobby Z. he sent me a clone of his Bodhi Lucky Charms. He is such a good grower and nice guy.


----------



## ibitegirls (Jan 30, 2019)

WOLFPACK

shes a beast. big yields. super easy to grow. very low maintenance. grow some!


----------



## R Burns (Jan 31, 2019)

Maaaan! 4/4 males on my Lazy Lightning! Will be my first harvest in a long time without a single Bodhi strain!


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 31, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Maaaan! 4/4 males on my Lazy Lightning! Will be my first harvest in a long time without a single Bodhi strain!


you gonna grow those males out? maybe save some pollen?


----------



## R Burns (Jan 31, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> you gonna grow those males out? maybe save some pollen?


Nah! Just have a small cabinet grow. There are times where I do some pollen collections and breeding, but just not prepped for it right now. Still got a pack and 1/2 of those, so I get to it eventually!


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 31, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Nah! Just have a small cabinet grow. There are times where I do some pollen collections and breeding, but just not prepped for it right now. Still got a pack and 1/2 of those, so I get to it eventually!


i here ya i am in the same boat for cpl more months. i used to use my whole basement but i am redoing it and have everything in 2 closets atm.


----------



## Vdude332 (Jan 31, 2019)

The Nikah is bulking up nicely. It looks like it will be the heaviest yielder. I'll post up some pics in a few. Here's a pic of my own personal landrace cross for now. I call it M.E.D. # 1 it's a morrocan male×paki chitral kush female.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 31, 2019)

Vdude332 said:


> The Nikah is bulking up nicely. It looks like it will be the heaviest yielder. I'll post up some pics in a few. Here's a pic of my own personal landrace cross for now. I call it M.E.D. # 1 it's a morrocan male×paki chitral kush female.


Nice... I’m eager to see the Nikah...


----------



## Vdude332 (Jan 31, 2019)

Nikah Day 52


----------



## Tstat (Jan 31, 2019)

Here is some SSDD:


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 31, 2019)

Vdude332 said:


> The Nikah is bulking up nicely. It looks like it will be the heaviest yielder. I'll post up some pics in a few. Here's a pic of my own personal landrace cross for now. I call it M.E.D. # 1 it's a morrocan male×paki chitral kush female.


Nikah is looking good. What else are you running with it? Are they all heavy yielders or just that cut?


----------



## Grow24/7 (Jan 31, 2019)

Grow24/7 said:


> View attachment 4273381 View attachment 4273382 mystery flower? Prayer tower? Strange love?tag got messed up big time when little


It's got a little purple to it.


The Mantis said:


> Nikah is looking good. What else are you running with it? Are they all heavy yielders or just that cut?


Sunshine daydream, harlequin,bruce banner, gorilla glue, smoking mirrors, wonder dawg,triangle kush.


----------



## Grow24/7 (Jan 31, 2019)

Vdude332 said:


> Nikah Day 52
> View attachment 4274185 View attachment 4274186


Very nice


----------



## Tstat (Jan 31, 2019)

ibitegirls said:


> fun to grow


I love it but I find it a real challenge to grow. The bitch wants to stretch and take over the entire garden!


----------



## Vdude332 (Jan 31, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Nikah is looking good. What else are you running with it? Are they all heavy yielders or just that cut?


Thank you. I'm running SFV OG, an old school og cut thats been in my family for over 20 years, 2 Winterland phenos by Mycotek, 2 phenos of my landrace cross M.E.D., and a few phenos of Citral Glue by Ethos. The SFV OG is a heavy yielder, and the CG phenos are looking like they will be.


----------



## ibitegirls (Jan 31, 2019)

Tstat said:


> I love it but I find it a real challenge to grow. The bitch wants to stretch and take over the entire garden!


Yes. She requires some creative LST work to get her under control. I had to move my light all the way up just to keep her from growing into the light fixture. I'm hoping the end result will be worth the challenge. 

I think mine will be a 10 weeker, how long did you flower your Goji OG?


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 1, 2019)

The first time I grew Goji was from seed and it stretched something awful but it was amazing smoke. I took clones and those were a bit better on the stretch. Still lanky but not as bad.


----------



## Tstat (Feb 1, 2019)

ibitegirls said:


> I think mine will be a 10 weeker, how long did you flower your Goji OG?


Yea, probably 9-10 weeks. I don’t really keep track of the keepers I run, so I don’t remember exactly. It’s worth the trouble for sure!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 1, 2019)

The last two Lemon Lotus. Both are really similar in taste,smell, and effect. They have a lemon, floral funk to them smell wise. Very thick smoke with a taste I can't describe. They have an indica effect after the initial rush and are a great bedtime smoke.
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Green&mean45 (Feb 1, 2019)

Hey guys I need some help..I had moved in doors for last 3 yrs. Now I had to move and ain't able to grow nomore indoor..I've grown outdoors for 10yrs prior to going indoors but i only grew one type of cutting i had kept..I'm looking for some bodhi that will do good outdoors..all info will b greatly appreciated


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 1, 2019)

Green&mean45 said:


> Hey guys I need some help..I had moved in doors for last 3 yrs. Now I had to move and ain't able to grow nomore indoor..I've grown outdoors for 10yrs prior to going indoors but i only grew one type of cutting i had kept..I'm looking for some bodhi that will do good outdoors..all info will b greatly appreciated


anything crossed with 88 hashplant according to kevin jodrey in the dos peros interview bodhi called in. kevin raved about the 88 hashplant crosses outdoors especially in humid weather he said there are phenos to be had that will not get botrytis no matter what and they withstood the worst weather and wind he had in years. it also finished oct 1rst in the emerald triangle. 
hope that helps


----------



## Chef420 (Feb 1, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> anything crossed with 88 hashplant according to kevin jodrey in the dos peros interview bodhi called in. kevin raved about the 88 hashplant crosses outdoors especially in humid weather he said there are phenos to be had that will not get botrytis no matter what and they withstood the worst weather and wind he had in years. it also finished oct 1rst in the emerald triangle.
> hope that helps


Can you post a link for this interview please?


----------



## crocodile og (Feb 1, 2019)

I think this is it.


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 1, 2019)

crocodile og said:


> I think this is it.


thanks bro, you are quicker than me lol
fyi, his meet the breeder series needs to comeback those 16 vids are epic. iwish kevin would do this every year


----------



## budLIFE60 (Feb 1, 2019)

A little later then I wanted to get these started but better late then never, I say! Thanks for the testers mr and mrs B. 
 
Bubba Katsu x Strawberry Milk. Soaking in water overnight then planting into soil. 

Anyone got any experience with the strawberry milk?


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Feb 2, 2019)

FINALLY got some more RASPBERRY HASHPLANT ready to smoke!!

This is definitely among my very favorite smokes ever!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 2, 2019)

Just thought I'd share with this thread about my bodhi work for the first bit of 2019.

Will post pics in a couple weeks once I move some things around.

- Godhead - (Blockhead x 88g13hp) - 1 pack
- Dragonsblood hp - finishing my original pack (3 plants / 1 bleeder)
- Sunshine #4 - 1 pack
- Mountain Temple f2s - 30 seeds - hunting for a new female and planning on making f3s

Should be a fun run this time around. Once they get a bit further along I'll have some fun things to share. Also planning on keeping males from each line of possible. Need to at least make f2s for preservation purposes.


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 2, 2019)

I was browsing weedstagram and discovered that Dank Sinatra is not just a well regarded cross from Bodhi.

https://www.instagram.com/dank.is.a.drag/


----------



## hillbill (Feb 2, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> I was browsing weedstagram and discovered that Dank Sinatra is not just a well regarded cross from Bodhi.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/dank.is.a.drag/


A report on an observation.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 3, 2019)

SSDD getting near the end


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 3, 2019)

Goji in a water only soil.

Whole plant pic.Looking a little wild
 
SSDD getting ready to go in 7 gallon bags,water only(really happy with this mix)
 
Some northern New England coastline
 
Hope you all are having a great weekend


----------



## elkamino (Feb 3, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Goji in a water only soil.
> View attachment 4275740
> Whole plant pic.Looking a little wild
> View attachment 4275741
> ...


Mind telling about this water-only mix you’re so happy with?


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 3, 2019)

elkamino said:


> Mind telling about this water-only mix you’re so happy with?


Yes,Np,it actually came from @Nu-Be with the help of @Rasta Roy .
2.5cuft compost,2.5 cuft rice hulls,1.5 cuft peat.(i used happy frogs soil conditioner)
4 cups each
Fish bone meal,kelp meal,neem seed meal,milled malted barley.
10 cups rock dust and gypsum and 1.5 cups langbeinite. 
Water to moisten,no need to cook.It does benefit from sitting a week imo.i'll post some pics of some unused soil here shortly.
This recipe is for high ph(7.5+) I have a lower ph recipe if anyone would like.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 3, 2019)

My goji that's in the water only mix is starting to yellow,but I believe only because I went from 1 gallon to 3 gallons of the soil.i dont think I'll have that problem going from 1 gallon to 7 gallons of the mix


----------



## Schmarmpit (Feb 3, 2019)

Great stuff, @natureboygrower ! I'm going to have to try that recipe some day. I have no qualms just letting mine starve the last few weeks in my water only mix but will try for better eventually. Here are my Mother's Milk plants just begging to have me end it all. Thinking another week or two should be just devine. They are beastly plants that stack very heavy. Whoever called the scent as "candy hearts" absolutely nailed it. Almost all 6 of mine exhibit that smell late flower. Complex and enticing smells, and extremely potent smoke on tester buds. A winner for sure!


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 3, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> Great stuff, @natureboygrower ! I'm going to have to try that recipe some day. I have no qualms just letting mine starve the last few weeks in my water only mix but will try for better eventually. Here are my Mother's Milk plants just begging to have me end it all. Thinking another week or two should be just devine. They are beastly plants that stack very heavy. Whoever called the scent as "candy hearts" absolutely nailed it. Almost all 6 of mine exhibit that smell late flower. Complex and enticing smells, and extremely potent smoke on tester buds. A winner for sure! View attachment 4275873 View attachment 4275874 View attachment 4275875 View attachment 4275876


Wow man,nice looking plants! Huge buds,great job!I dont have a pack of mothers milk but I do believe it is on my list now if it's still available. I've got some strawberry sunshine and lucky wookie in seedling stage right now.
I have a pack of time bandit that will be run next.


----------



## Chronic811 (Feb 3, 2019)

Prayer tower (sativa pheno) day 68


----------



## Chronic811 (Feb 3, 2019)

Sunshine daydream 
It’s impossible to get a good photo of this plant cuz it’s branches are so flimsy. But it’s my all time favorite smoke


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 3, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> My goji that's in the water only mix is starting to yellow,but I believe only because I went from 1 gallon to 3 gallons of the soil.i dont think I'll have that problem going from 1 gallon to 7 gallons of the mix


I like that water only approach. The rice hulls are something that just made it into the mix I use and so far they seem like a great replacement for the perlite. The testers I have going are in pots that I hope stay water only. Still hoping to find a way to keep the pot size smaller. This round I am trying to start flowering closer to the final up pot so they don't burn through the soil as fast while still giving them some time to lay down good roots. These are the Wook-PUF3 tester ladies. Second one from the left has mostly double serrated leaves.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 3, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> View attachment 4275961
> 
> Sunshine daydream
> It’s impossible to get a good photo of this plant cuz it’s branches are so flimsy. But it’s my all time favorite smoke



I'm dealing with a bit of that also. My mango hashplant will def need support during flower. I have noticed that my 315 CMH makes for much more lanky and flimsy plant compared to my spyder x plus and the branches are MUCH stronger under my spyder running same strains etc. And my cmh causes much more stretch and I dont like it. Reminds me of my hps days by structure alone.

At least you were lucky enough to get a female I had 3 and all were Male. Seems like the ssdd do not like me very much. But I will be trying it again in the near future and drop rest of the pack. Got to be least one female right? Wish weed would grow faster!!! I'm not impatiant just love growing and dont have the space for a million plants at once.

My silver mountin and clusterfunk are doing well and packing on frost. One silver mountin started putting on frost before it even had what one would call a bud lol. Def exited bout that pheno.


----------



## Chronic811 (Feb 3, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I'm dealing with a bit of that also. My mango hashplant will def need support during flower. I have noticed that my 315 CMH makes for much more lanky and flimsy plant compared to my spyder x plus and the branches are MUCH stronger under my spyder running same strains etc. And my cmh causes much more stretch and I dont like it. Reminds me of my hps days by structure alone.
> 
> At least you were lucky enough to get a female I had 3 and all were Male. Seems like the ssdd do not like me very much. But I will be trying it again in the near future and drop rest of the pack. Got to be least one female right? Wish weed would grow faster!!! I'm not impatiant just love growing and dont have the space for a million plants at once.
> 
> My silver mountin and clusterfunk are doing well and packing on frost. One silver mountin started putting on frost before it even had what one would call a bud lol. Def exited bout that pheno.


I’ve used silica to strengthen the stems. It works but the quality seems to go down if I use enough to actually beef them up so I only use it a few times in early veg and deal with flimsy stems. 

That’s cool you have clusterfunk. I grew that strain from the first release. Insane potency and nasty terps. Like a skunks ass covered in garlic.


----------



## User64 (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone have any recent grow pics of Purple Wookie ? Really want to pull the trigger in that one if it's in fact as purple as the picture shows.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 3, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Wow man,nice looking plants! Huge buds,great job!I dont have a pack of mothers milk but I do believe it is on my list now if it's still available. I've got some strawberry sunshine and lucky wookie in seedling stage right now.
> I have a pack of time bandit that will be run next.


Luck W has some interesting phenos but seemed like the ugly hairy ones were the keepers not the frosty pretty ones


----------



## elkamino (Feb 3, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> That’s cool you have clusterfunk. I grew that strain from the first release.


What’s that mean, “first release?”


----------



## Chronic811 (Feb 3, 2019)

elkamino said:


> What’s that mean, “first release?”


It was from early 2012. Bodhi was using an f1 88g13hp male at this time. He later lost that male and found a new one in f2 beans. That’s the male he uses now


----------



## Chronic811 (Feb 3, 2019)

That purple clustfunk that I’m sure you’ve all seen pics of was from the first release. I remember when it was grown on breedbay and the guy that grew it said it wasn’t even a keeper. That the green phenos were better


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 3, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> It was from early 2012. Bodhi was using an f1 88g13hp male at this time. He later lost that male and found a new one in f2 beans. That’s the male he uses now



Well shit I learn somthing I didn't know everyday! Thanks for sharing I did not know that. 

Its frosty little mini buds at the moment. I got rid of some fluff on the bottom today and I think on going Into week 3 now. Normally I'd never lollipop this late but all my plants are thick under my spyder x plus and I was damn lazy around Christmas time this year and everything went all natural lol. I think it will be ok got one last one to strip tomorrow. Filled a mb plastic bag with leaves and fluff. If it didn't have frost yet and was pale green it got wacked. I smoked a bowl and mowed the grass so to speak. Hope I didn't hurt yield to bad but some of it was shit cause I literally had 7-10 leaves laying on top of each other all around in middle of the plants. I just want this 7 gallon hell to end and get my tax return so I can run a 4x4 bed with coots mix. Shit even my veg tent I need to flower cause they about 3ft and my funk and silver mountin wont be done in time.. no more living soil in 7 gallon smart pots for me... it sucks to keep wet... just dont do it.... biggest ones i had so i had to and was broke but man i can't wait to put it behind me and have a 4x4 on blumats. I'm sure I'll be dreaming about it shortly lol. Happy growing guys and thanks for sharing that fact @Chronic811.

Happy growing bodhi friends!!!


----------



## JHashmore (Feb 4, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Luck W has some interesting phenos but seemed like the ugly hairy ones were the keepers not the frosty pretty ones


Yeah, Lucky wookie has a great effect in the airier and sativa looking bud pheno I grew, it smells like straight up raw/pickled onion for a while and then gets some nice fruity floral accents. Sounds weird... is kind of weird but is also dope. 

The effect is just feeling like you are having a cloud hugged around you like a snuggly little blanket of good vibes. Not really a downer stone really either but a fairly dreamy but aware high. The other pheno I had was definitely glistening and had lots of trichomes, I guess maybe the white genetics coming through, it's still a good hybrid style high but I personally am loving this weird sweet onion floral fruit jam thing, not a late night smoke for sleep! I grew this last year outdoors and found that it didn't quite bulk up like it might have been able to. 

It still wasn't fully legal last summer so I wasn't able to take advantage of the best sun location in my yard for the last few weeks of flower so it's possible it could fatten up more. Grew this in three different spots though and all of them ended up similar to this. The other pheno was indoors and got very obviously covered in trichs, so may have been environmental but the effects were different for sure. I'm just growing for stash so bag appeal means not a whole lot to me. I'm enjoying the strain a lot.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 4, 2019)

Here's a Wolfpack nug. No camera tricks, just some good lighting. It's really sticky and stinky. I've got some curing in a turkey bags and it stings my eyes when I open the bag up and I'm generally not sensitive to aromas, just FYI. The only downside on this pheno for some people is that it's not very dense. I couldn't care less about density, but some people do care for some reason. The upside is that it makes fat looking bags, ha ha! 


Blueberry Hashplant flower. I think this is my #5 pheno AKA The Party Killer, ha ha! For real, it'll kill parties, ha ha!


A Blueberry Hashplant branch just to get an idea how it stacks. This is my one of my two phenos (#5 pheno)


Blueberry Hashplant #5 whole plant shot


Blueberry Hashplant #3 
 

Jamaican x Goji OG flower


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 4, 2019)

^ dayum


----------



## jp68 (Feb 4, 2019)

JHashmore said:


> Yeah, Lucky wookie has a great effect in the airier and sativa looking bud pheno I grew, it smells like straight up raw/pickled onion for a while and then gets some nice fruity floral accents. Sounds weird... is kind of weird but is also dope.
> 
> The effect is just feeling like you are having a cloud hugged around you like a snuggly little blanket of good vibes. Not really a downer stone really either but a fairly dreamy but aware high. The other pheno I had was definitely glistening and had lots of trichomes, I guess maybe the white genetics coming through, it's still a good hybrid style high but I personally am loving this weird sweet onion floral fruit jam thing, not a late night smoke for sleep! I grew this last year outdoors and found that it didn't quite bulk up like it might have been able to.
> 
> It still wasn't fully legal last summer so I wasn't able to take advantage of the best sun location in my yard for the last few weeks of flower so it's possible it could fatten up more. Grew this in three different spots though and all of them ended up similar to this. The other pheno was indoors and got very obviously covered in trichs, so may have been environmental but the effects were different for sure. I'm just growing for stash so bag appeal means not a whole lot to me. I'm enjoying the strain a lot.


Yea that's the one I kept.the most awful strangest smell in flower then at the end it got some floral scents to its onion stank. Super hairy but still sticky once you broke a nug up and just a nasty pungent fruity smell to it. As you mentioned the highs really nice and straight menthol out of a vape first hit. One of the most unique vape flavors of any strain ive smoked besides TK which also sort of had that menthol thing in a vape


----------



## Mamba01 (Feb 4, 2019)

Mamba01 said:


> Week 6
> 
> Triple Goddess





Mamba01 said:


> Week
> Triple Goddess


Fun shots 
Week 7


----------



## Dude74 (Feb 4, 2019)

L2R

Lemon thai (indy) x 88g13hp
Lucky wookie
More cowbell remix


----------



## cbk123 (Feb 4, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> Here's a Wolfpack nug. No camera tricks, just some good lighting. It's really sticky and stinky. I've got some curing in a turkey bags and it stings my eyes when I open the bag up and I'm generally not sensitive to aromas, just FYI. The only downside on this pheno for some people is that it's not very dense. I couldn't care less about density, but some people do care for some reason. The upside is that it makes fat looking bags, ha ha!
> View attachment 4276270
> 
> Blueberry Hashplant flower. I think this is my #5 pheno AKA The Party Killer, ha ha! For real, it'll kill parties, ha ha!
> ...


Looks great! What nutrients did you use with the coco? Did you feed every watering?


----------



## R Burns (Feb 4, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> Here's a Wolfpack nug. No camera tricks, just some good lighting. It's really sticky and stinky. I've got some curing in a turkey bags and it stings my eyes when I open the bag up and I'm generally not sensitive to aromas, just FYI. The only downside on this pheno for some people is that it's not very dense. I couldn't care less about density, but some people do care for some reason. The upside is that it makes fat looking bags, ha ha!
> View attachment 4276270
> 
> Blueberry Hashplant flower. I think this is my #5 pheno AKA The Party Killer, ha ha! For real, it'll kill parties, ha ha!
> ...


Nice stuff! I havested 3 Wolf Pack recently and all are airy. Doesn't stop it from being some of the better stuff I've grown. Same for me, overwhelming, sharp sour smell/flav, big league potency. I have grown alot Bodhi stuff, and Wolf Pack is among the best


----------



## Tstat (Feb 4, 2019)

So, I don’t generally gush about T-shirt’s, but I gotta say, that Plant More Seeds shirt is just unreal. Fits well, soft, and the design is so intricate and beautiful. Thanks Bodhis!


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 4, 2019)

cbk123 said:


> Looks great! What nutrients did you use with the coco? Did you feed every watering?


I use the rikdabrick special with the coco, ha ha! It's my own mix. I do a high calcium, high phosphorus, relatively low nitrogen, potassium, magnesium with most of the secondary and trace minerals relatively high. I've got it dialed in pretty well, but there's still some fine tuning left to do. I usually make up enough for about 500 gallons of water and make tweaks accordingly on the next batch or kind of tweak the ratios of the minerals to see how they do. Right now I'm probably using about 50 gallons a day with minimal run off so 500 gallons doesn't last too long. And I do feed at 1.5 EC every watering for all the plants in the greenhouse. I add some carbohydrates and whey protein amino acid isolate too.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 4, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Nice stuff! I havested 3 Wolf Pack recently and all are airy. Doesn't stop it from being some of the better stuff I've grown. Same for me, overwhelming, sharp sour smell/flav, big league potency. I have grown alot Bodhi stuff, and Wolf Pack is among the best


I agree. Well said


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 4, 2019)

Popped 11 Blueberry Mountains to try my hand at making F2's. 10 survived and have been flipped into flower so they are starting to show sex. Pretty sure I have 9 females and only 1 male. So much for the wide open pollination I was planning for. Hope that lone wolf is a stud. What an interesting problem to have. Well at least the pheno hunt through the ladies should be fun.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 4, 2019)

Same thing 


MojoRizing said:


> Popped 11 Blueberry Mountains to try my hand at making F2's. 10 survived and have been flipped into flower so they are starting to show sex. Pretty sure I have 9 females and only 1 male. So much for the wide open pollination I was planning for. Hope that lone wolf is a stud. What an interesting problem to have. Well at least the pheno hunt through the ladies should be fun.


happened to me with the goji og. 9/10 females and the one male I kept had weak pollen. 

The pollen wasn't very fertile when I used it fresh, didn't get as many seeds as I should have imo, then when I froze the goji pollen it completely killed it. I got zero seeds using the frozen goji pollen but the tangerine power pollen I collected and store at the same time as goji made plenty of beans. 

But the fresh goji pollen was used on the goji girls so at least I did get goji f2.

I hope you have success on your f2 journey!


----------



## lukio (Feb 5, 2019)

Sup Bodhi peeps

Cobra Lips. had 4 ladies from 6

All yielders and some great chemy citrusy terps to be found.

Silver Mountain. had 3 ladies from 6 beans.

This was the lower yielding more Appy leaning pheno and my fave of the lot. Not sure if ill keep it but it smells like ssh/weird gas

Black Raz. had 3 ladies from 6 beans, only flowered two as one was a runt at the time but will get flowered next run.

One really small yielder, then this one which didnt yield too bad. smells like ummm i dunno!! chocolate?! the other pheno kinda limey? i cant work em out..i might run this one again.

So out of Cobra Lips, Black Raz and Silver Mountain this round, my fave is probs a mango/lime/chemy Cobra Lips that im for sure running again - impressive plant, cheers Bodhi.

Recently deleted all my photos so had to screenshot some from my instagram - soz for the quality!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 5, 2019)

Good morning! Wake and Bake in progress on top of the hill here! Bodhi Phone Home in the vape. The line is busy!!! 
Phone Home is recommended!

As always, nice!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Feb 5, 2019)

2 days till flowering on Orange Sunshine, just cleaned her up a bit , a lot of time training but I’m sure it’ll pay off will post pics soon


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Feb 5, 2019)

Trying to decide which sunshine to crack next SSDD , Cherry, Purple or Raspberry SS , any suggestions?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 5, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Trying to decide which sunshine to crack next SSDD , Cherry, Purple or Raspberry SS , any suggestions?


I've only done SSDD, about 30 times, lol, so I'd say start at the beginning.


----------



## Chronic811 (Feb 5, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I've only done SSDD, about 30 times, lol, so I'd say start at the beginning.


Same


----------



## Chronic811 (Feb 5, 2019)

SSDD in the green house. This plant love the outdoors too. It’s all droopy because it was harvest day and hadn’t been watered for about 10 days


----------



## zeeman (Feb 5, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Trying to decide which sunshine to crack next SSDD , Cherry, Purple or Raspberry SS , any suggestions?


I vote raspberry. Goji+SSDD=bodhilicious


----------



## numberfour (Feb 6, 2019)

Goji OG
 
Subtle earth / berries in nose and flavour, frosty dense buds. 

Mothers Milk #3
 
Another Nepali OG cross , will throw them into 1212 very soon.

In reveg,
- Space Monkey #2, #4
- Morecow Bell #1, #2
- Black Raspberry
- Tranquil Elelphantizer

Space Monkey #4


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 6, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Goji OG
> View attachment 4277634
> Subtle earth / berries in nose and flavour, frosty dense buds.
> 
> ...


Dude that Goji looks insane. Nice job man!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 6, 2019)

Unable to upload WTF?


----------



## Tstat (Feb 6, 2019)

Wow, man- this Love Triangle is getting all kinds of frosty! Two distinct phenos:


----------



## treco420 (Feb 6, 2019)

Orange Wookie x Purple Unicorn F3 testers. Around 6 weeks from breaking ground. Smell good already.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 6, 2019)

Everyone likes a little ASS once in a while . . .


----------



## Grow24/7 (Feb 6, 2019)

Grow24/7 said:


> View attachment 4273381 View attachment 4273382 mystery flower? Prayer tower? Strange love?tag got messed up big time when little


Here's a pic of the mystery plant strange love or prayer tower. It's most likely strange love.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 6, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Wow, man- this Love Triangle is getting all kinds of frosty! Two distinct phenos:


Its the marshmallow orange creamy one your looking for!


----------



## Tstat (Feb 7, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Its the marshmallow orange creamy one your looking for!


Ah, OK... one has interspaced smaller buds, the other is stacking.


----------



## Tstat (Feb 7, 2019)

So, my Space Monkey is frosty AF right now, too:





Here is a shot of the whole area. My testers are in the back, then the Love Triangles and SM finishing up. In the front are new SMs that went in yesterday.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 7, 2019)

just found a pack of Mothersmilk in a package


----------



## Tstat (Feb 7, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> just found a pack of Mothersmilk in a package


That’s going to be next one


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 7, 2019)

Tstat said:


> That’s going to be next one


Gl


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 7, 2019)

budLIFE60 said:


> A little later then I wanted to get these started but better late then never, I say! Thanks for the testers mr and mrs B.
> View attachment 4274874
> Bubba Katsu x Strawberry Milk. Soaking in water overnight then planting into soil.
> 
> Anyone got any experience with the strawberry milk?


Something tells me you might wanna take some cuts and make f2s of these. Sounds delicious.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 7, 2019)

Mothers Milk that's been flowering for 35 days. Coco in a 3g airpot. Majorly scropped. I'm thinking she's an Appy leaner. She's stacking, and getting a bit frosty. Has a sweetish smell... just put her Nepali leaning sister into bloom yesterday, and have a similar appy leaner in the wings. 3x girls out of 3x seeds, took me by surprise!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Feb 7, 2019)

my OSS is in the back of a 4x4 & while I was leaning in, cleaning her up , I lost my balance & fell in my tent  luckily I grabbed a pole & didn’t bellyflop on my girls but a branch of OSS got damaged bad so I cut her off for a second clone  Tonight I flip into 12/12


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 7, 2019)

Hey there Bodhi fans. I want to start off by saying that I am NOT here to promote my gear. But I will let you all know that I did a preservation of Apollo-11 Genius. I had a pack of f3 select and took it to f4. I sent a bunch to GLG and JBCSeeds as freebies, they are packs of 7 seeds. I used 3 ladies and one male in my selection. I know a bunch of folks have been on the hunt for the real deal A-11 Genius so there ya go. Look at it this way, look at it as if you are buying a 7 pack of A-11...and getting a pack of my stuff for free...lol.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Feb 7, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there Bodhi fans. I want to start off by saying that I am NOT here to promote my gear. But I will let you all know that I did a preservation of Apollo-11 Genius. I had a pack of f3 select and took it to f4. I sent a bunch to GLG and JBCSeeds as freebies, they are packs of 7 seeds. I used 3 ladies and one male in my selection. I know a bunch of folks have been on the hunt for the real deal A-11 Genius so there ya go. Look at it this way, look at it as if you are buying a 7 pack of A-11...and getting a pack of my stuff for free...lol.


I wanted your Double Dipped Strawberries but a lot of your gear sells out quick


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 7, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Hey there Bodhi fans. I want to start off by saying that I am NOT here to promote my gear. But I will let you all know that I did a preservation of Apollo-11 Genius. I had a pack of f3 select and took it to f4. I sent a bunch to GLG and JBCSeeds as freebies, they are packs of 7 seeds. I used 3 ladies and one male in my selection. I know a bunch of folks have been on the hunt for the real deal A-11 Genius so there ya go. Look at it this way, look at it as if you are buying a 7 pack of A-11...and getting a pack of my stuff for free...lol.


I sent you a pm mabey 2 weeks ago and never did get a reply back,


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 7, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I wanted your Double Dipped Strawberries but a lot of your gear sells out quick


I will send you a pm, I really do not want to derail this thread.


----------



## ibitegirls (Feb 7, 2019)

Goji OG - week 9


----------



## ibitegirls (Feb 7, 2019)

DLA #7 - also week 9


----------



## Craigson (Feb 8, 2019)

#1 chemmy and gassy
 #9
 Skunk 91 buds. Wish Incould get better pics
#7(runt) chem and funky nasty dankness. Not quite rks but getting stankier by the day in the jars. #9 very similar smell. Theyre all triple baggers.
#7


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 8, 2019)

Have y'all been checking out what's been happening on Bodhi's IG? He went to the Kumbh Mela or something, a huge spiritual gathering of tens of millions of hindus. Chilling with babas and collecting genetics.

He's apparently married to the coolest chick of all time. "Honey will you stay home and watch our three kids while I cruise around India getting high and uh, doing business?" I kid...

He also went to Oaxaca around Christmas to collect genetics along with DocD and StrayFox.


----------



## Fakir710 (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi boeesss what u doing!? I hope everything its going nice and you all smoking, growing and harvesting amazing flowers from your Bodhi frijoles!

Im gonna show you some Bodhi strains i grew last run, My keeper from Space Monkey, the three girls i keep from More Cowbell from two runs ago because i did not know wich one to keep, and the four fenos i got from Clusterfunk from last run in the summer, i ended with 40C° and plants did not ripe and did not smell and taste good...

Before continue, i'm gonna open a can of beer and smoke a joint from some samples of morocan hash a good friend gifted to me! I hope this pic doesn't disturb u in the thread.



Im trying this one the Banana Kush at the moment, the texture is very soft and waxy, kind of fat, its supossed to be a double filtered Hash, but the material looks and smells way better than It taste. I smoke traditional moroccan hash in the traditional way, mixing It with a little tobacco, 0.5 hash for 0.5/0.6 tobacco and using the top from the cigarette (where you light It) as a filter. Don't judge me, i smoke my weed green, my sift and my ice in pipe or in a joint wiht its own weed, i don't smoke tobscco alone, but traditional hash i like this way.

I harvested all girls at day 72, they were pollinated by some Dosidos F2 from Archive / TK x Blueberry Temple from Strayfox plants that hermied and i did not catch at time...  But they did well anyway...

I Will start wuth my lovely More Cowbell
#4

 

 

 


Lovely. In the fresh minty side, this one smells doughy but has a very remarkable soft earthy aroma wich i supose comes from the 88'G-13/HP that makes It a little bit plane in the palate. If you top the apical all the branches try to go to the same height and has a nice internodal distance, but not a keeper.


The next one is More Cowbell #8







This one reminds me to some og crosses i was growing, long internodal distance, "golfballs buds" and Absolutely need stacking. This one is my favourite nose, something like muesly cereals and honey oat on the cookie doughy side and the earthy kushy undetone, nice high and the best bag apeal in my opinión but not the keeper.

And the last one, More Cowbell #9 <3







This girl is simply amazing, and the one i decided to keep.
I don't know why, but she reminds me a bit to Sour D when finishing flower, but when she dry she smells straight cookie dough, earthy and kushy. Very sedative, VERY easy to grow, she don't really need for stackin, doesn't eat a lot, roots super nice, nice for SCROG and SOG, she doesn't stretch and the buds are huge and very big compared to the other ones!! Definetely a keeper, and i think you can run her 80 days and above. Will try!

I need to post again for show you more pics, sorry.


*Edit: Sorry, the More Cowbell #4 pics were not More Cowbell, i had a confussion , they were Apple Pie by Alien genetics. I erased them and uploaded the correct ones.


----------



## Fakir710 (Feb 8, 2019)

Space Monkey #7





Sorry, can't find detailed pic. 

Straight Brand-new New Balance 997.5 Classic Gray / Lavender smell. Lol no jokes, smells right like Soma's Lavender but more way leathery... Like brand new sneakers in its box. Something like Play-Doh too, really amazing smells that im sure will translate savage in her extractions... Because she got nice big glands and rosin samples i tried got decent return.

I can't wait to screen her... Dry sift from this shit should be fire... I acquired a bubblebox last week! I have to learn to use it cofrecty. That stuff got a lot of science, you can notice the first time you sift! All, absolutelly all conditions matter!

I will post Clusterfunk tomorrow, i should sleep and rest a bit. Gotta lot of work to do.

Regards RIU.

Fakir710


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 8, 2019)

I have a couple of (Congo X Kashmir) x Wookie in veg. I let the little one (3.5 years old) in my veg tent. There was some blueberry mountain, an older jabba's and a fat purple. She said the CKW smelled "yucky"...


----------



## ibitegirls (Feb 8, 2019)

wolf pack - week 9


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Feb 8, 2019)

DLA 5


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 8, 2019)

OldMateToldMeTo said:


> DLA 5
> View attachment 4278994 View attachment 4278995 View attachment 4278996



Look nice, great job. What kinda smell s are you getting


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Feb 8, 2019)

1kemosabe said:


> Look nice, great job. What kinda smell s are you getting


Cheers man, looking to be sharing some more bodhi gear off soon enough...
This particular one had a lavender/ spicey incense smell about her, the other was a real loud cracked pepper and fuel cant wait to smoke a bowl..


----------



## zeeman (Feb 9, 2019)

Did anybody see that bodhi is sponsoring the breedbay reboot? Pretty cool guy


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 9, 2019)

zeeman said:


> Did anybody see that bodhi is sponsoring the breedbay reboot? Pretty cool guy


I didn't see that. But a while back when someone mentioned it was back up I did try to create an account with no success  

Cheers


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 9, 2019)

My SSDD’s are finishing up nicely. Coming up on 9 weeks Monday. Probably gonna let them go another 5 days, maybe longer for the one on the left










Left side of tent 





Right side.....I’m loving the structure of this girl.


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 9, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> My SSDD’s are finishing up nicely. Coming up on 9 weeks Monday. Probably gonna let them go another 5 days, maybe longer for the one on the left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Johny! What are those yellow things handing from your tent?


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 9, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Looking good Johny! What are those yellow things handing from your tent?


Thanks Mantis. The yellow things are yo-yos. They support the buds from flopping all over the place


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 9, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Thanks Mantis. The yellow things are yo-yos. They support the buds from flopping all over the place


Thinking about grabbing some myself. They work good? 

Do they last? 

My buds are always flopping at the end.

I'm looking at the hydrofarm ones with 2 hooks per yoyo


----------



## ibitegirls (Feb 9, 2019)

this southern california rain is something else, another rainy morning!

anyway, Breedbay was brought back up by Bodhi, but its since been taken down again for upgrades. the guy that runs it is super slow and not very technically proficient from my experience. haha


----------



## Krippie94 (Feb 9, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Something tells me you might wanna take some cuts and make f2s of these. Sounds delicious.


Just me guys. But we try to take ALL our strains to f2. And DEFINITELY Bodhi'S or maybe Swami or BOG. LOOMPA. folks of that cal.


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 9, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Thinking about grabbing some myself. They work good?
> 
> Do they last?
> 
> ...


Ya they work great, the string is like a fishing line so I would imagine they’ll last a while. I got a bag of them for around $25 bucks off Amazon I believe.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 9, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> Just me guys. But we try to take ALL our strains to f2. And DEFINITELY Bodhi'S or maybe Swami or BOG. LOOMPA. folks of that cal.


I'm glad you do. Us lil gardeners appreciate that. I wish I had the space.

I like to pop 1 or 2 beans of a few kinds for variety. Only ever flowered 1 male and I made some f2s of some stray gear.

If this nice smelling strawberry sunshine is a male, he'll be the second one I flower, but I have no female ss, so no f2s anytime soon.


----------



## Tstat (Feb 9, 2019)

Sometimes it really is the little things that make me happy  Gonna be so organized now!


----------



## Rosinallday (Feb 9, 2019)

Wookie Hp hash rosin. #1 dabs at the moment. Lavender/grapefruit funk


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 9, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Thanks Mantis. The yellow things are yo-yos. They support the buds from flopping all over the place


Thanks for the info Johny that's pretty cool. Love this forum....you can learn something everyday here lol. Great idea with whoever invented that one.


----------



## steveydvee (Feb 9, 2019)

Where do you guys go for bodhi seeds?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 9, 2019)

steveydvee said:


> Where do you guys go for bodhi seeds?


Greatlakes Genetics will be having a Valentines Day Bodhi Promo. More info coming soon.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2019)

Birthday here tomorrow, may have to treat myself. My lifelong Valentine vapes/smokes so I could treat her at the same time!


----------



## Tstat (Feb 9, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Greatlakes Genetics will be having a Valentines Day Bodhi Promo


Uh oh, lol. That’s where you get your Bodhi!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 9, 2019)

steveydvee said:


> Where do you guys go for bodhi seeds?


GLG is the place to go for Bodhi. Good prices, awesome freebies, and run by honest stand up folks. James Bean seems to be a close second for many.



hillbill said:


> Birthday here tomorrow, may have to treat myself. My lifelong Valentine vapes/smokes so I could treat her at the same time!


Happy early birthday Bill. Even without pictures your endless info sharing is much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## ibitegirls (Feb 9, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Birthday here tomorrow, may have to treat myself. My lifelong Valentine vapes/smokes so I could treat her at the same time!


Happy early Birthday bro. Such a great time to be a Bodhi fan. Lots of selections


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 9, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Birthday here tomorrow, may have to treat myself. My lifelong Valentine vapes/smokes so I could treat her at the same time!


Well happy birthday!!!
We were thinking maybe a BOGO Bodhi/GLG Valentine's day promo would show some LOVE.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Feb 9, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Well happy birthday!!!
> We were thinking maybe a BOGO Bodhi/GLG Valentine's day promo would show some LOVE.


THIS is why/how you constantly keep taking my allowance! I probably shouldn't be getting an allowance @ 42, but whatever  Would let me stock up on that HP#4 though....(so nobody else buy them up like you did my Dank Sinatra )


----------



## Phatlewtz (Feb 9, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Sometimes it really is the little things that make me happy  Gonna be so organized now!


I really mean this as a total compliment....but you're a f'n nerd  I was actually about to pull the trigger on those myself thats how I know it's total nerd


----------



## Phatlewtz (Feb 9, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Birthday here tomorrow, may have to treat myself. My lifelong Valentine vapes/smokes so I could treat her at the same time!


Happy early bday bill! When should we all line up to administer the spanx?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 9, 2019)

*BODHI SEED COLLECTION NOT FOR SALE!!!

My wife told me I could not buy any more seeds if I wanted to stay married.
I thought about it for a few days and started Greatlakes Genetics.
Now she has to go and pick them up for me. Life has a way of working out.
As you can see I am a long time Bodhi freek!!! And this is just part of the B collection.
I have A threw Z of other breeders.
        *


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> *BODHI SEED COLLECTION NOT FOR SALE!!!
> 
> My wife told me I could not buy any more seeds if I wanted to stay married.
> I thought about it for a few days and started Greatlakes Genetics.
> ...


Impressive collection. Your PM gonna be blowin up haha


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 9, 2019)

Most of those poor seeds will never fulfill their seed destiny


----------



## DonnyDee (Feb 9, 2019)

On that note, anyone know of any godhead logs? I'll probably never get my hands on it, so would at least like to see what it ends up like.


----------



## Chronic811 (Feb 9, 2019)

ibitegirls said:


> this southern california rain is something else, another rainy morning!
> 
> anyway, Breedbay was brought back up by Bodhi, but its since been taken down again for upgrades. the guy that runs it is super slow and not very technically proficient from my experience. haha


Are all the old bodhi threads still on it? There was a ton of good info on there. That used to be the only forum I visited daily


----------



## ibitegirls (Feb 9, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Are all the old bodhi threads still on it? There was a ton of good info on there. That used to be the only forum I visited daily


Yes. Its all archived. Lots of useful info


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Feb 9, 2019)

Red eye Jedi anyone ?


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 9, 2019)

Just got done trimming up my first blueberry mountain. Finished at 65 days, smaller yield. Strong skunky blueberry terps, didn't lose much smell through drying. Still a bit fresh and needs some time curing but it's definitely some good shit.
Flash


----------



## Houstini (Feb 9, 2019)

Love triangle #6 day 8 flower, she’s a stretchy beast


----------



## Houstini (Feb 9, 2019)

Flowering under 1k DE MH, because I can. I’m ok with dense frost.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 9, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> *BODHI SEED COLLECTION NOT FOR SALE!!!
> 
> My wife told me I could not buy any more seeds if I wanted to stay married.
> I thought about it for a few days and started Greatlakes Genetics.
> ...


i had no idea... none whatsoever, so many gems on that list. youll be making f2's for the next 50 years... i do not envy you for the dilemma of thinking about what to delve into next, and thats just the bodhi stash... geez...


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 10, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> Most of those poor seeds will never fulfill their seed destiny


All I can say is I will die trying.



mr. childs said:


> i had no idea... none whatsoever, so many gems on that list. youll be making f2's for the next 50 years... i do not envy you for the dilemma of thinking about what to delve into next, and thats just the bodhi stash... geez...


Yes it is hell to deceide what to pop next. That is why I took the list out was to decide on my summer grow. 
I lost Granola Funk by miss labeling. So that is on the short list.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 10, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Impressive collection. Your PM gonna be blowin up haha


Was the first thing I thought too lol

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Feb 10, 2019)

Wake and broil with Phone Home! Half sister of Space Monkey, half sister of Black Triangle! Strong cedar lemon and dank funk and loud. Grow the Monkey here and this is familiar feeling! Balanced and potent and enough funk to stink things up even with a vape! Really tightens buds in cure to the point almost like imported hashish!

4 Black Triangle 3 weeks in flower are really exceptional at this point in vigor and growth and strong in the stem with thick wide leaves! I had 4 out of 5 girls I think. Gonna be fun the next few weeks. Reused 99% organic in small containers and using compost and very very light feeding teas. LST! Top dress once at 4 weeks with castings and fish bone meal or high P guano. 45 watts sq/ft of white LEDs and COBs in flower. 10/14 on /off.

Shopping more Bodhi this week, Valentines Day and all.


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 10, 2019)

The sad thing is I just mailed my cash for a Bodhi order Friday. I was worried that ssdd wouldn’t make it to the next sale.....ohhh well. Vday? Who knew?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 10, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> The sad thing is I just mailed my cash for a Bodhi order Friday. I was worried that ssdd wouldn’t make it to the next sale.....ohhh well. Vday? Who knew?


I always take things like that into consideration. You won't be sorry.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 10, 2019)

Been slapped with unexpected fire freebies from GLG in the past and specials honored out of time.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 10, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Wake and broil with Phone Home! Half sister of Space Monkey, half sister of Black Triangle! Strong cedar lemon and dank funk and loud. Grow the Monkey here and this is familiar feeling! Balanced and potent and enough funk to stink things up even with a vape! Really tightens buds in cure to the point almost like imported hashish!
> 
> 4 Black Triangle 3 weeks in flower are really exceptional at this point in vigor and growth and strong in the stem with thick wide leaves! I had 4 out of 5 girls I think. Gonna be fun the next few weeks. Reused 99% organic in small containers and using compost and very very light feeding teas. LST! Top dress once at 4 weeks with castings and fish bone meal or high P guano. 45 watts sq/ft of white LEDs and COBs in flower. 10/14 on /off.
> 
> Shopping more Bodhi this week, Valentines Day and all.


Mosca seeds is working with Phone home (with Bodhis Blessings) and has a pheno that he said is pure firer.
He talked me in to putting it on my short list.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 10, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Been slapped with unexpected fire freebies from GLG in the past and specials honored out of time.


We try and be fair, thanks for the mention of it.


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 10, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> I always take things like that into consideration. You won't be sorry.


I wasn’t worried, you always send good stuff! I still have a couple 3head x’s I’m gonna pop this season. Even if I got nothing....I got what I paid for and you’re a good vendor.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 10, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> I wasn’t worried, you always send good stuff! I still have a couple 3head x’s I’m gonna pop this season. Even if I got nothing....I got what I paid for and you’re a good vendor.


Thank you.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 10, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Mosca seeds is working with Phone home (with Bodhis Blessings) and has a pheno that he said is pure firer.
> He talked me in to putting it on my short list.


My phone home last run was very tasty- peach & apricot flavor & nose but it kinda gave me anxiety like an all head buzz(maybe its jus me)


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 10, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> I always take things like that into consideration. You won't be sorry.



Any chance you could comment on roughly how much longer SSDD might be available? I was under the impression there was a pretty healthy stock of it.

Cheers


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 10, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Any chance you could comment on roughly how much longer SSDD might be available? I was under the impression there was a pretty healthy stock of it.
> 
> Cheers


Sorry I have no Idea on that. I can tell you it has been the highest selling strain every year sence I started selling. That was why I made the Sunshine Daydream tee.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 10, 2019)

Far as I'm concerned for me anyway, there is only 2 places to go for bodhi seeds glg and James bean. I use James bean more cause they take cc but my close buddy uses glg exclusively and I really like what I see. Come on glg I REALLY want to buy from you!! Is a cc option at all in the near future??? On the flip side you have things i would love to have that I dont k ow I can get anywhere else so u may have to send a money order lol... both banks more than fair buy with confidence..

Now that that's out of the way I am wondering about the current tester list I was sent for the up and coming run. Got 4 or 5 weeks left now but my crop begins life in a super sprouted dome anyway for the first week or 2 so should fall right on time to empty the tent and load up testers... any insight on yeild and quality on the parent stock used. Those are both what I look for due to me having a 5x5 and 4x4 not multiple rooms (I wish).
Narrowed it down some give me advice...

Purple unicorn X
Black triangle
Mendo pumps
SSH
pirate sweat

Strawberry milk X
Monkey paw
Wookie 7
Black triangle
SSH
Pirate sweat 
Loompa head and

88g13hp X
Cherry trance
Train wreck
Pirate sweat 

Omg X
Dragons blood f3
The white
Wookie 7
Cherry trance
GG4

Wookie 15 X
Mothers milk
Willys wonder

Snow lotus x
Axis

Not sure why I have a thing for black triangle and ssh but I do but I'm having trouble on making a list of 5 to send. Help me out! I would like good yield and potancy. Any input welcome. Thanks in advance..


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 10, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Far as I'm concerned for me anyway, there is only 2 places to go for bodhi seeds glg and James bean. I use James bean more cause they take cc but my close buddy uses glg exclusively and I really like what I see. Come on glg I REALLY want to buy from you!! Is a cc option at all in the near future??? On the flip side you have things i would love to have that I dont k ow I can get anywhere else so u may have to send a money order lol... both banks more than fair buy with confidence..
> 
> Now that that's out of the way I am wondering about the current tester list I was sent for the up and coming run. Got 4 or 5 weeks left now but my crop begins life in a super sprouted dome anyway for the first week or 2 so should fall right on time to empty the tent and load up testers... any insight on yeild and quality on the parent stock used. Those are both what I look for due to me having a 5x5 and 4x4 not multiple rooms (I wish).
> Narrowed it down some give me advice...
> ...


Hey brother
Good luck with the testers and I would love pics of them as you go.
And on CC
I have been trying to legally get them. But have not found a way. I have done business with the same bank sence 1978, and I have 2 business with them now. They know what I do and would love to have GLG's account.
My wife also owns a financial business that deals with the government and their legal team feels that the way some of the other seed banks have you pay at a different site is illegal. How ever I would be trying to it,but I can not take the risk with her business.

We will be updating our site over the next few months and the new site is set up for CC. So as soon as the law changes we will have them. I hope it is soon. Trump loves money to much to not get some from us Pot Heads

And thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 10, 2019)

It's not kind words man it's the truth and glg has earned there rep. Top notch seed bank and service


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 10, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Yes it is hell to deceide what to pop next.


I stopped trying to decide, now I just pick at random. Macs and other Unixen have this feature built in.

shuf seed_list.txt | head -n 1

(drumroll optional)


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 10, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> I stopped trying to decide, now I just pick at random. Macs and other Unixen have this feature built in.
> 
> shuf seed_list.txt | head -n 1
> 
> (drumroll optional)


slow clap...


----------



## Tstat (Feb 10, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> But I will let you all know that I did a preservation of Apollo-11 Genius. I had a pack of f3 select and took it to f4. I sent a bunch to GLG and JBCSeeds as freebies, they are packs of 7 seeds.


I need to know more about this. I did get a hookup of A11 and it’s great. I don’t know if these are the same, but I’d love to get a 7 pack anyway. Are these going to be offered during the VDay promotion?


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Feb 10, 2019)

Cherry Queen startin to bud

 

Soul Mate startin to bud

 

SSDD in the blurple preflower tent

 

Lucky Wookie in the blurple preflower tent


----------



## Vdude332 (Feb 10, 2019)

Nikah Day 62 of Flower.


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 10, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> *BODHI SEED COLLECTION NOT FOR SALE!!!
> 
> My wife told me I could not buy any more seeds if I wanted to stay married.
> I thought about it for a few days and started Greatlakes Genetics.
> ...


 Bean hording is a real thing. After seeing your post I counted my stash and I’ve got close to 70 packs ! And I just ordered some more for some reason lol. 

Nice collection you got there by the way


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 11, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Bean hording is a real thing. After seeing your post I counted my stash and I’ve got close to 70 packs ! And I just ordered some more for some reason lol.
> 
> Nice collection you got there by the way


I was always worried it may get harder to get new gear so I bought every thing I could.(at least that is what I told the wife)
Then It became easier to get so many strains, I went over board.But I am still hooked.
It seems there is a few packs that fall off the table when we are counting them. And once they hit the floor I can not sell them .So I just put them in my stash box.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Feb 11, 2019)

*Smell*: _hashy, spicy, earthy, melon_
*Taste*: _hashy, spicy, earthy, melon, kush, caramel, ginger, potato skins_
*Effect*: _varying degrees of relaxed to couchlock ~1.5-2hrs, a couple 60/40 indicas with headiness ~2hrs_
*Growing*: _Stats averaged from 8 phenos out of one pack_
Stretch: _roughly double to triple initial flowering height_
Flowering Time: _60-75 days_
Nutes: _moderate feeder, some phenos more prone to nitrogen overload_

*TASTE*
Most phenos expressed a hashy, spicy, earthy quality in the taste. This has been an observed consistency with many Bubba Kush hybrids in other experiences. On average, the aroma of the buds faithfully translated in the taste both in exhale and lingering quality after a toke.

An earthy, root quality was seen in a couple phenos expressing as potato skins, ginger, and decaying roots.

The few phenos with a melon note were most closely like a honeydew melon or cantaloupe in profile. One pheno in particular had a burned caramel exhale accompanying the melon note that made for a great flavor.

*EFFECT*
Most phenos were solidly indica in effect. Some were just a sweeping full body relaxation that allowed for functionality, debilitating couchlock with no hope of accomplishing much more than keeping a seat warm, and a couple with a heady quality that could be daytime options.

I found the few with this heady nuance to be a more developing type of effect, in the sense that the quality of the buzz would change over time. It may begin as a mind storm with some buzzing in the extremities and settle into a more gentle elevated mood after 30 minutes.

Most phenos would be great choices for people seeking muscle relaxation, anti-inflammatory properties, and mood enhancement.

*OVERALL*
I think the true accomplishment of this cross was the generally consistent range of smoker experience across very different plant morphologies. By this I mean that the smells/tastes/effects/ were pretty consistently expressed in plants of varying stature, flowering time, and growth patterns. 

Some phenos would be perfect for SOG method; growing as one main stalk without needing much pruning and staying compact throughout the moderate stretch. One pheno in particular (#10) had one of the most amazing natural structures of a plant I’ve seen expressed without grower training. She had multiple tops that were evenly distributed, narrow leaves to allow light penetration, and great intermodal spacing to allow bud development without the yield suffering. I could see her performing quite well in a SCROG setup. 

Jabba’s Stash offers a solid indica smoke giving growers plenty of choice in a plant that can best suit their growing style.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Feb 11, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> View attachment 4280406
> *Smell*: _hashy, spicy, earthy, melon_
> *Taste*: _hashy, spicy, earthy, melon, kush, caramel, ginger, potato skins_
> *Effect*: _varying degrees of relaxed to couchlock ~1.5-2hrs, a couple 60/40 indicas with headiness ~2hrs_
> ...


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 11, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> I was always worried it may get harder to get new gear so I bought every thing I could.(at least that is what I told the wife)
> Then It became easier to get so many strains, I went over board.But I am still hooked.
> It seems there is a few packs that fall off the table when we are counting them. And once they hit the floor I can not sell them .So I just put them in my stash box.


That makes perfect sense. Haha. My wife knows I have a bunch of packs, but know idea of how much they cost or the total count.....ignorance is bless some times. Lol


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 11, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> View attachment 4280406
> *Smell*: _hashy, spicy, earthy, melon_
> *Taste*: _hashy, spicy, earthy, melon, kush, caramel, ginger, potato skins_
> *Effect*: _varying degrees of relaxed to couchlock ~1.5-2hrs, a couple 60/40 indicas with headiness ~2hrs_
> ...


That has got to be the best looking/laid out smoke report I have ever seen.
Excellent.Job


----------



## hillbill (Feb 11, 2019)

Looks like a productive foxtail structure bud. @Schwaggy P may have to change to “Big Show Schwaggy”!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 11, 2019)

What is Bodhi J1?


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 11, 2019)

Man that number 11!


----------



## zeeman (Feb 11, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> I always take things like that into consideration. You won't be sorry.


Class act!!!


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 11, 2019)

hillbill said:


> What is Bodhi J1?


I’ve got a pack of J1 hashplant. And I believe J1 is Jack Herer x skunk 1


----------



## mrrager420 (Feb 11, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> *BODHI SEED COLLECTION NOT FOR SALE!!!
> 
> My wife told me I could not buy any more seeds if I wanted to stay married.
> I thought about it for a few days and started Greatlakes Genetics.
> ...


That's a dreamers list right there. Is that for sure the mom for Kalifornia? I think my pack lists Nepali OG as the mom. Either way ik its fire in there.


----------



## Chronic811 (Feb 11, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> View attachment 4280406
> *Smell*: _hashy, spicy, earthy, melon_
> *Taste*: _hashy, spicy, earthy, melon, kush, caramel, ginger, potato skins_
> *Effect*: _varying degrees of relaxed to couchlock ~1.5-2hrs, a couple 60/40 indicas with headiness ~2hrs_
> ...


Nice report! Was that just 1 pack of seeds?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 11, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> I’ve got a pack of J1 hashplant. And I believe J1 is Jack Herer x skunk 1


Sounds like a winner in waiting.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 11, 2019)

Happy late b day @hillbill , hope was a good one.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks @Phatlewtz , @Bad Dawg , and @hillbill for the kind words.



Chronic811 said:


> Nice report! Was that just 1 pack of seeds?


Thank you, that was one pack.


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 11, 2019)

mrrager420 said:


> That's a dreamers list right there. Is that for sure the mom for Kalifornia? I think my pack lists Nepali OG as the mom. Either way ik its fire in there.


Kalifornia = nepali og x g13/hp. I tested that alongside goji b cut x g13/hp 
Hollyweed = hpk x g13/hp if I am correct.


----------



## User64 (Feb 11, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Well happy birthday!!!
> We were thinking maybe a BOGO Bodhi/GLG Valentine's day promo would show some LOVE.


I've been adding the same two items to my cart the past 3 weeks trying to pull the trigger and just trying to justify it.
I'll keep my eyes open on Valentines day and will literally make everyone else at work stand around, if need be, to place an order.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Feb 12, 2019)

User64 said:


> I've been adding the same two items to my cart the past 3 weeks trying to pull the trigger and just trying to justify it.
> I'll keep my eyes open on Valentines day and will literally make everyone else at work stand around, if need be, to place an order.


That sounds like my gig...promoted to boss and now i spend 4 hours a day "researching" glg and strainly..


----------



## Dryxi (Feb 12, 2019)

Silver mtn day 55
It smells super piney. My first thought is pinesol smell but then the second smell is more just piney than pinesol if that makes sense lol


----------



## R Burns (Feb 12, 2019)

Schwaggy P said:


> View attachment 4280406
> *Smell*: _hashy, spicy, earthy, melon_
> *Taste*: _hashy, spicy, earthy, melon, kush, caramel, ginger, potato skins_
> *Effect*: _varying degrees of relaxed to couchlock ~1.5-2hrs, a couple 60/40 indicas with headiness ~2hrs_
> ...


Bravo, dude!
Really well done!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 12, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Bravo, dude!
> Really well done!!



^^^ This agreed!!! Happy growing!


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Feb 12, 2019)

Goji mama clones gettin ready for the neighborhood growing club!


----------



## z.bud (Feb 12, 2019)

Axis x OMG testers
Back 4 are males, top Left plant is super potent smelling( Black crushed pepper over a grapefruit ‍) middle 3 plants are female 
Bottom 3 haven’t shown sex yet.
Just a little update for ya....


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 12, 2019)

Blueberry Mountain lone wolf male plant.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 12, 2019)

Good looking buck you got there!


----------



## SciensWiz (Feb 12, 2019)

Could someone please inform me on the genetics behind the OMG strain he's making crosses with?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 13, 2019)

SciensWiz said:


> Could someone please inform me on the genetics behind the OMG strain he's making crosses with?



Lots of good info on the OMG in the first result of a basic google search.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BF1mgaWkS0y/?hl=en

Cheers


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 13, 2019)

*Happy Valentines day from Bodhi Seeds and Greatlakes Genetics. *
*What better way to show your love than with the healing power of Cannabis!!!*
*Lets do a Buy one get 1 free from the bodhi freebie list.*
*Starts 2-13-19 at 6PM EST and ends on 2-20-19.*
* *​


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 13, 2019)

*Thx, luv you folks glg*

*Current freebies:


Soul Mate (Pinesoul x Wookie) 

Sky Lotus (Skywalker OG x Snow Lotus)

Terpenado (Strawberry Milk x Wookie 15) 

MORE COWBELLS OGKB REMIX

ROAD KILL UNICORN V.2

HEALING HASHPLANT (RESPECT OG X 88G13/HP)

Lemon Afghani (Lemon G x OMG)

Snow Leopard V2 (Tiger Melon Cherry x SL)

Lucky Wookie

J1 Hashplant (J1 x 88G13HP) 

Dread Bread X SSDD

Tigermelon 2 x SSDD

Wolf Pack (Giesel x Appalachia)***

Chem D x SSDD

GG4 x SSDD (Outdoor)

Lemon Lotus (Lemon G x Snow lotus)

Solo's Stash (HPK x Snow Lotus)

Black Lotus (86 uw Black x Snow lotus)

Soraya (Afkansastan x Snow lotus)

Silver Lotus (SSH X Snow Lotus)

Cobra Lips (Chem 3 x Appalachia)


*** = Very Limited*


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 13, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Nice!


for real. Can't go wrong with BOGO's 

I'm thinking about grabbing the TK Crosses I don't have.

Phone Home and Black Triangle.


----------



## Dryxi (Feb 13, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> *Happy Valentines day from Bodhi Seeds and Greatlakes Genetics. *
> *What better way to show your love than with the healing power of Cannabis!!!*
> *Lets do a Buy one get 1 free from the bodhi freebie list.*
> *Starts 2-13-19 at 6PM EST and ends on 2-20-19.*
> * View attachment 4281688*​


Wish I had some money atm and I'd be hitting that up.

On another note, is there a certain time that bodhi typically drops new strains or is it pretty regular throughout the year?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 13, 2019)

Dryxi said:


> Wish I had some money atm and I'd be hitting that up.
> 
> On another note, is there a certain time that bodhi typically drops new strains or is it pretty regular throughout the year?


Bodhi normally does a drop every month or 2 of new gear. It depends more on when the testers get done. And he has been on a seed hunting adventure,and said there would be some new gear towards the first of next month.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 13, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Bodhi normally does a drop every month or 2 of new gear. It depends more on when the testers get done. And he has been on a seed hunting adventure,and said there would be some new gear towards the first of next month.


oooh sweet another one!?!?!

Does he have a travel blog? Or is he waiting to get back to not arouse suspicions.


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 13, 2019)

had a good lol this morning on IG
this guy sells umbrellas for pot trees

12’ ssdd (not mine), maybe she needs xmas lights too


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 13, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> oooh sweet another one!?!?!
> 
> Does he have a travel blog? Or is he waiting to get back to not arouse suspicions.


He posted some pics of things on IG. Under Plantmoreseeds.


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 13, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> had a good lol this morning on IG
> this guy sells umbrellas for pot trees
> 
> 12’ ssdd (not mine), maybe she needs xmas lights too


I saw that too haha. Actually bookmarked the pic to show some friends.


----------



## Cathouse (Feb 13, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> *Thx, luv you folks glg*
> 
> *Current freebies:
> 
> ...


Dang the Wolfpack are already gone


----------



## Tstat (Feb 13, 2019)

So... what’s everyone grabbing? I really don’t need any seeds, but...


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 13, 2019)

Tstat said:


> So... what’s everyone grabbing? I really don’t need any seeds, but...


I wonder what % of us would all say the same thing? I am one of those people. lol. Running some bodhi testers as we speak, but i'm eyeing Pine Tar Kush. Anyone know how PTK smokes? I assume a heavy indica?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 13, 2019)

Does anyone have flowering times of SSH x 88G13HP. I'm running one which is a HP pheno but I can't find any info. Any help would be great!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Feb 13, 2019)

One week of flower & found a couple male Tahoe OG in my tent  but then on the bright side that makes more room for my OSS & Grapefruit  hopefully the rest are girls


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 14, 2019)

Tstat said:


> So... what’s everyone grabbing? I really don’t need any seeds, but...


...lotus 4 & cobra lips...


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Feb 14, 2019)

Tstat said:


> So... what’s everyone grabbing? I really don’t need any seeds, but...


I think half the people on here the last thing they need are more seeds lmfao I’m tempted by the RKU freebie but i also have more seeds than I need


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 14, 2019)

Anyone here grow any bodhi strain that finishes in September or early October? I'm leaning towards the 88g13hp crosses but any information is appreciated.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 14, 2019)

Indicas typically have shorter flowering times so stick the g13/hp, wookie or OMG males crossed to indica females. Those will prob finish the fastest


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 14, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Anyone here grow any bodhi strain that finishes in September or early October? I'm leaning towards the 88g13hp crosses but any information is appreciated.


space monkey, jungle spice, secret chief, & guava hashplant all finished early october a few years ago for me at 38.9072° N, 77.0369° W


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 14, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Indicas typically have shorter flowering times so stick the g13/hp, wookie or OMG males crossed to indica females. Those will prob finish the fastest





mr. childs said:


> space monkey, jungle spice, secret chief, & guava hashplant all finished early october a few years ago for me at 38.9072° N, 77.0369° W


Thank you. Made up my mind and going with space monkey and maybe dla10 (fat cherry x 88g13hp) usually guerilla grow but now that it's legal i can just grow a few big bushes right in the backyard, I want to make it count.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 14, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> space monkey, jungle spice, secret chief, & guava hashplant all finished early october a few years ago for me at 38.9072° N, 77.0369° W


How'd you like the Jungle Spice? I've only seen a few other people in this thread grow it out. If I remember correctly I think one person said they didn't like it much, but their family member did or something like that and the other couple people liked it I believe.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 15, 2019)

Golden Triangle day 29 of flower


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 15, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Thank you. Made up my mind and going with space monkey and maybe dla10 (fat cherry x 88g13hp) usually guerilla grow but now that it's legal i can just grow a few big bushes right in the backyard, I want to make it count.


Be careful with the fat cherry cross, I have grown a couple cherry queens (fat cherryxomg)indoor and due to the heavy dense flowers she produces, I would never try her out door where I am, just begging for mold. Just my two cents, may not be a issue for you, depending on where you are..


----------



## jp68 (Feb 15, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> How'd you like the Jungle Spice? I've only seen a few other people in this thread grow it out. If I remember correctly I think one person said they didn't like it much, but their family member did or something like that and the other couple people liked it I believe.


Currently running it and it definetly has a Piney profile with some cardamom in there. Really dig this one lately when I'm stressing as it takes the edge off enough to stop tripping and continue on with the day,A good producer easy to grow with great bag appeal but some are put off by the Pine/ cardamom scent and taste. Theres a smaller indica pheno in the packs that smells of farm poop on top of the pine but it was culled


----------



## numberfour (Feb 15, 2019)

Space Monkey #4
 
I took this out side in a zip lock bag and may as well just walked out with the bud..she is so loud on the nose. 

Loving this cross, smoked Space Monkey #2 last night and it dropped me. Glue and Wookie both came through in flavour leaving a dreamy couch lock stone. Both phenos are in reveg.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 15, 2019)

Love that Monkey! Have a Space Monkey x Sleeskunk in early flower and f2ed my Monkey. Just did a run of Phone Home and it is almost as loud as her half sister. Tried Thunder Wookie and had 2 50/50 early herms a boy and a girl. Smelled strong like too fresh manure all during flower bit that ended at chop.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 15, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Love that Monkey! Have a Space Monkey x Sleeskunk in early flower and f2ed my Monkey. Just did a run of Phone Home and it is almost as loud as her half sister. Tried Thunder Wookie and had 2 50/50 early herms a boy and a girl. Smelled strong like too fresh manure all during flower bit that ended at chop.


Mosca seeds just did some crosses with Phone home and loves that plant!!!


----------



## ibitegirls (Feb 15, 2019)

For the people that have grown Goji OG, have you ever ended up with a 11+ week flowering pheno? I'm at 10+ weeks and all trichomes are still clear on one of my Goji's. : /


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 15, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Does anyone have flowering times of SSH x 88G13HP. I'm running one which is a HP pheno but I can't find any info. Any help would be great!


I didn't have any that went longer than 9 weeks when I tested those, some nice shit in there.


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 15, 2019)

ibitegirls said:


> For the people that have grown Goji OG, have you ever ended up with a 11+ week flowering pheno? I'm at 10+ weeks and all trichomes are still clear on one of my Goji's. : /


I have had one that went 10. This is week 9. Could have gone a couple more but after the dry and cure its just right. It was still pushing a few new pistils at 9 weeks. It wasn't even close to being done at 8 weeks.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 15, 2019)

ibitegirls said:


> For the people that have grown Goji OG, have you ever ended up with a 11+ week flowering pheno? I'm at 10+ weeks and all trichomes are still clear on one of my Goji's. : /


I had one out of three that went about 14 weeks, the other two were more like 9 or 10.


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 15, 2019)

SSDD on day 66 looking swoll.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 15, 2019)

seems I may be getting to try my first run at some bodhi gear! super excited to give this a run, as things progress I'll pop in to show how things are going! gunna be an exciting cycle!


----------



## Vdude332 (Feb 15, 2019)

Nikah Day 67. Coming down in a few hours.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Feb 15, 2019)

Here's a bowl of Black Triangle... Ready for the final trim and jar time.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 15, 2019)

anyone running dragon fruit, snow temple, or jabbas stash????

I'll look them up later, but if any of u guys are like me, figured yall might want an excuse to share your pics lol


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 15, 2019)

Schwaggy P posted up a real nice report on his Jabbas Stash a few days ago. Stellar report too!



Greenthumbs256 said:


> anyone running dragon fruit, snow temple, or jabbas stash????
> 
> I'll look them up later, but if any of u guys are like me, figured yall might want an excuse to share your pics lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 15, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> Schwaggy P posted up a real nice report on his Jabbas Stash a few days ago. Stellar report too!


awesome I'll book mark this page and go back when I have time, thanks for info!

just been a crazy day, I'll get find here soon!


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 15, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> How'd you like the Jungle Spice? I've only seen a few other people in this thread grow it out. If I remember correctly I think one person said they didn't like it much, but their family member did or something like that and the other couple people liked it I believe.


 jungle spice had a mr clean/scrubbing bubbles smell to it. density was great, no mold. it was a very unique smelling plant. jungle spice is a pack that i would buy again. it was different than anything that is on the streets in my area, i base that on aroma alone. that year i had all winners outdoors in my bodhi packs, quieted my pot snob cousin with secret chief & space monkey though.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 15, 2019)

Al Yamoni said:


> I didn't have any that went longer than 9 weeks when I tested those, some nice shit in there.





Al Yamoni said:


> I didn't have any that went longer than 9 weeks when I tested those, some nice shit in there.


Threw some headbanger pollen on my hashplant pheno.


Al Yamoni said:


> I didn't have any that went longer than 9 weeks when I tested those, some nice shit in there.


Did the Hp pheno's finish quicker? I'm trying to figure out when to stop feeding.


----------



## ibitegirls (Feb 15, 2019)

Deep Line Alchemy #7 - getting frostier in week 10... she smells like lemons and hash


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 15, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Threw some headbanger pollen on my hashplant pheno.
> 
> Did the Hp pheno's finish quicker? I'm trying to figure out when to stop feeding.


The hp is heavy in the cross from what I experienced. There were influences from pappy on all the best ladies including frost, stout-ness, and stone.
I really haven't ever messed with anything but recycled soil so I can't comment on the feed stuff and be of any help


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 16, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> SSDD on day 66 looking swoll.


Some of the better shots of ssdd i've seen, well done


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 16, 2019)

Hello to all you Bodhi Heads, We are updating our site ,and we are trying to find pics and descriptions of Bodhi Gear.
If any of you are interested in sharing your pics with the GLG family. IT would be greatly appreciated by Bodhi seeds and GLG.
Thanks for considering it. We are going to have a drop box where they can be sent. Thanks from Mr B. BD, and GLG


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 16, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Hello to all you Bodhi Heads, We are updating our site ,and we are trying to find pics and descriptions of Bodhi Gear.
> If any of you are interested in sharing your pics with the GLG family. IT would be greatly appreciated by Bodhi seeds and GLG.
> Thanks for considering it. We are going to have a drop box where they can be sent. Thanks from Mr B. BD, and GLG


I noticed you dont have any pics of cocoon on the site.Ive got some pretty deece pics(if I may say) of cocoon on here.I'd love to have posted on your site if suitable.I'll be looking for the link
 View attachment 4283548


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 16, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Hello to all you Bodhi Heads, We are updating our site ,and we are trying to find pics and descriptions of Bodhi Gear.
> If any of you are interested in sharing your pics with the GLG family. IT would be greatly appreciated by Bodhi seeds and GLG.
> Thanks for considering it. We are going to have a drop box where they can be sent. Thanks from Mr B. BD, and GLG


Hello @Bad Dawg ,will you give credit to the owners of the pictures you use?


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 16, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Some of the better shots of ssdd i've seen, well done


Thank you sir! The two phenos Ive found if SSDD are turning out to be some of the gnarliest looking cannabis I’ve ever grown.......I’m hoping the effects are just as good as the looks. 

The other pheno is currently drying as we speak and I can’t wait to try some for the first time.


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 16, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Hello to all you Bodhi Heads, We are updating our site ,and we are trying to find pics and descriptions of Bodhi Gear.
> If any of you are interested in sharing your pics with the GLG family. IT would be greatly appreciated by Bodhi seeds and GLG.
> Thanks for considering it. We are going to have a drop box where they can be sent. Thanks from Mr B. BD, and GLG


I’m in. Will you post the link where we can send pics ?


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 16, 2019)

jpdnkstr said:


> Here's a bowl of Black Triangle... Ready for the final trim and jar time.View attachment 4283303


Those are some badass looking nugs.WOW!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks for all the Quick feed back. I am working at My Wife's office to day. I will Reply to all later to day. But yes credits will be posted be low The name, the name will be in the Pic of the bud. Thanks BD


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 16, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Thanks for all the Quick feed back. I am working at My Wife's office to day. I will Reply to all later to day. But yes credits will be posted be low The name, the name will be in the Pic of the bud. Thanks BD


I don't think any of my Lemon Lotus shots are good enough to use. If you feel otherwise feel free to use what you want. I also give permission to use any future pictures I may post here.
I look forward to seeing the new site.
Cheers


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 16, 2019)

I'd personally just be proud to rep Bodhi.No recognition required.Nobody knows Natureboy anyways.Course I'd have to let Ma know I made it


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 16, 2019)

Here is a pick of the other Pheno of SSDD right before chop. My friend who was helping me took it actually.....I forgot to take any. I think I like the bud structure more on the one.


----------



## growslut (Feb 16, 2019)

Just sampled first bowl of SSDD--wow. I understand why there are so many fans of the strain. It lifts the soul.

^and nice pics Johny!


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks GLG, I Just scooped up this years sativa pheno hunting seeds with a couple packs of silver mountain and a couple mountain temple's. I also scored a couple packs of Purple Wookie v2 and a shit load of RKU v2 freebies! Gonna find some PURPLE!


----------



## Cathouse (Feb 17, 2019)

Tstat said:


> So... what’s everyone grabbing? I really don’t need any seeds, but...


I really wanted to try the Wolf Pack. And also I can’t seem to find any of the acclaimed Goji og either.

What does everyone suggest I try next?

Also got a pack of Purp Unicorn/ Mendo Purp to test that is currently in progress
Thanks to the Bodhi crew for all they do!

Luving the SSDD, and Space Monkey
I have a few more to try soon (weeks out) Black Triangle, Dream Lotus and Silver Mountain @ about 9 weeks
I’ll be back to report on those


----------



## rasna (Feb 17, 2019)

I have some BlueberryHashplant seeds. ...I was thinking of using them for the outdoor season. Is there anyone who did this strain in outdoor? when did the harvest take place? degrees north latitude? 
Thanks!


----------



## Rosinallday (Feb 17, 2019)

rasna said:


> I have some BlueberryHashplant seeds. ...I was thinking of using them for the outdoor season. Is there anyone who did this strain in outdoor? when did the harvest take place? degrees north latitude?
> Thanks!


I grew some outdoor bbhp 2 years ago in S.Oregon and they did great. Finished first week of October. Highly recommended.


----------



## Greensinatra (Feb 17, 2019)

Prayer Tower (sativa)


----------



## Greensinatra (Feb 17, 2019)

Another Prayer tower (sativa) She topped herself. Kinda just paused for a few weeks and then continued with 2 tops. Had a beautiful male that did the same thing so I made f2s.


----------



## DonnyDee (Feb 17, 2019)

Finally have a pic worthy of posting on this thread.

Goji OG, about 6 weeks in to flower.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 17, 2019)

Sailor Jerry said:


> Thanks GLG, I Just scooped up this years sativa pheno hunting seeds with a couple packs of silver mountain and a couple mountain temple's. I also scored a couple packs of Purple Wookie v2 and a shit load of RKU v2 freebies! Gonna find some PURPLE!


 If you care to know... there was alot of phenos in my pack. Have 3 dif one going now of the silver mountin bout 5 weeks in 7 gallon pots. Chasing an early fade due to pot size but they are all chugging along. The best looking pheno appears to be the lightest yeilder so far, we shall see. All look exceptional all that aside. Never again will I run a living soil in 7 gallon smart pots! Was broke and all I had around.... praying for a grass roots 4x4 bed and bout 200 gallons of Coots mix to fall onto my doorstep lol... happy growing RIU!!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 17, 2019)

DonnyDee said:


> Finally have a pic worthy of posting on this thread.
> 
> Goji OG, about 6 weeks in to flower.
> 
> View attachment 4284254



Nice looking healthy! Congrats on having the hardest bodhi strain to get your hands on these days! Jealous is not a word I use very often but..... seems like the right word today lol. Good luck looking good this far. Hold onto it or you may never see it again lol. Happy growing!!!


----------



## Boosky (Feb 17, 2019)

Has anyone open pollinated for Goji F2’s? I got an extra pack and am thinking of sacrificing it for more Goji since it is my fav.


----------



## DonnyDee (Feb 17, 2019)

Boosky said:


> Has anyone open pollinated for Goji F2’s? I got an extra pack and am thinking of sacrificing it for more Goji since it is my fav.


I've got a bunch in veg, they look good so far!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Feb 17, 2019)

Boosky said:


> Has anyone open pollinated for Goji F2’s? I got an extra pack and am thinking of sacrificing it for more Goji since it is my fav.


That would make you one of the more popular people in the thread! Maybe the whole interwebz! I mean, I already knew you were something special, been telling people for weeks now! I crack me up


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 17, 2019)

Boosky said:


> Has anyone open pollinated for Goji F2’s? I got an extra pack and am thinking of sacrificing it for more Goji since it is my fav.


those are my hopeful summer plans, along with secret chief, guava hashplant, and a few other bodhi packs that are limited & no longer made. trying to do it outdoors in one location is the dilema i have to figure out, accomplishing multiple strains being f2'ed without cross pollination.


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 17, 2019)

Boosky said:


> Has anyone open pollinated for Goji F2’s? I got an extra pack and am thinking of sacrificing it for more Goji since it is my fav.


I made seeds from my last Goji run using 2 females. Both were pretty similar in structure. The male had a pretty tight structure on him with a bit of frost. I tossed about half the seeds and kept the best only. Only ended up with 170 of them.  It may be a pain but I have managed to f2 just about everything. The couple times I didn't left me filled with regret.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 18, 2019)

I had a kind soul gift me these along with an outdoor bud of it. Was a nice daytime smoke. I also just noticed the misspelling of Goji lol Not gonna lie I have been spelling it wrong for awhile now haha


Cheers


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 18, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> those are my hopeful summer plans, along with secret chief, guava hashplant, and a few other bodhi packs that are limited & no longer made. trying to do it outdoors in one location is the dilema i have to figure out, accomplishing multiple strains being f2'ed without cross pollination.


Have you tried the pollen in a ziplock bag with a q-tip before? I've done this a few times in the grow room and outside and it works. Just make sure to turn your fans off or wait for a non-windy day!


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Feb 18, 2019)

Black Triangle harvested day 66 from flip. No flash no filter just sun light on a cold winter day.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Feb 18, 2019)

Space Monkey (12) she was harvested day 62 the clone died and she will be revegged so I took here a little early. She isn't the yeilder of the two females but she is very impressive. Clone from
Gonejahfarms on IG.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 18, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Have you tried the pollen in a ziplock bag with a q-tip before? I've done this a few times in the grow room and outside and it works. Just make sure to turn your fans off or wait for a non-windy day!


i am too much of a lummox to accomplish that, and not a profound enough connoisseur be able to tell the influences when a pollination mistake was made without going to a laboratory for results. i need more tents.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 18, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> I made seeds from my last Goji run using 2 females. Both were pretty similar in structure. The male had a pretty tight structure on him with a bit of frost. I tossed about half the seeds and kept the best only. Only ended up with 170 of them. View attachment 4284705 It may be a pain but I have managed to f2 just about everything. The couple times I didn't left me filled with regret.


maybe one day i will just say fuck it all & do an open pollination with all my bodhi gear & give all the seeds away


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 18, 2019)

Greensinatra said:


> Prayer Tower (sativa)View attachment 4284199


You getting any lemon terps off those ladies?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 18, 2019)

Anyone info on these two ?

Tk x omg (old mother ghani) 
Respect og x 88 g13


----------



## z.bud (Feb 18, 2019)

Axis x OMG testers, 3 females in the big pots got transplanted and lst today, 4 males and 3 unsexed plants so far


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 18, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> i am too much of a lummox to accomplish that, and not a profound enough connoisseur be able to tell the influences when a pollination mistake was made without going to a laboratory for results. i need more tents.


You can do it! Not much pollen can stick to the qtip. Then you just "paint" the buds/hairs to do the deed. I was able to do this and only seed one small area of the bud I was going for. You can use a rubber band or clip to mark the spot on the branch where you seeded the female. Then separate the branch when harvest comes around. You won't get seeds anywhere on the plant.

It's worth a try before you open pollenate all your Bodhi gear


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 18, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Anyone info on these two ?
> 
> Tk x omg (old mother ghani)
> Respect og x 88 g13


I'm growing the tk x omg now. There are a few others with grow/smoke reports in this thread only a few pages back.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Feb 18, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> i am too much of a lummox to accomplish that, and not a profound enough connoisseur be able to tell the influences when a pollination mistake was made without going to a laboratory for results. i need more tents.


Who knows you might be able to find tents and stuff from people to help the cause! Anything is possible


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 18, 2019)

I use the qtip method but to prevent the cross pollination I only keep males of one strain around. Usually I take the males and get them to the point of pollen release and then snip off the tops and put them in a cup in a box with a few leds upstairs. In retrospect I should have seeded more branches. I do like the idea of making a bunch of seed to give away. I think I will be looking for some homes for some of these as I made way more than I will ever use.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 19, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I had a kind soul gift me these along with an outdoor bud of it. Was a nice daytime smoke. I also just noticed the misspelling of Goji lol Not gonna lie I have been spelling it wrong for awhile now haha
> View attachment 4284798
> 
> Cheers


Looks like someone should have paid a bit more attention to detail eh?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 19, 2019)

Misspelled?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 19, 2019)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Space Monkey (12) she was harvested day 62 the clone died and she will be revegged so I took here a little early. She isn't the yeilder of the two females but she is very impressive. Clone from
> Gonejahfarms on IG.
> 
> View attachment 4285051 View attachment 4285055


The Monkey is one of my most loved and capable of extreme loudness. My Black Triangle are 4 1/2 we3ks and really making buds now. They have been very very vigorous thus far and show no troubles.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 19, 2019)

I thought it was Bohdi for months. It wasn't until I got a sticker that I noticed that it is Bodhi. I still don't know how to pronounce it, though. Body? Boady?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 19, 2019)

Bodhigh?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 19, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I thought it was Bohdi for months. It wasn't until I got a sticker that I noticed that it is Bodhi. I still don't know how to pronounce it, though. Body? Boady?


Bo-dee


----------



## widgetkicker (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 19, 2019)

widgetkicker said:


>


HAHAHAHA! Hilarious you posted this.There are very few movies I'll watch on tv with commercials. Point Break was on a week ago and is one of them lol.I had forgotten Swayzes characters name was Bodhi or had even noticed


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Feb 19, 2019)

Ugh  took 3 sweet cuttings before OSS started to flower & 2 days later I found 25 tops that would’ve been sweet for pollen saving but cut him down & kicked his freeloading ass out , all that’s left now is 2 Tahoe OG , total of 6 guys & 2 girls  last run I didn’t have a single male smh


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 19, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> HAHAHAHA! Hilarious you posted this.There are very few movies I'll watch on tv with commercials. Point Break was on a week ago and is one of them lol.I had forgotten Swayzes characters name was Bodhi or had even noticed


Another Bodhi is from the Wire (spelled Bodie). Best tv series ever imo.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Feb 19, 2019)

Lemon Wookie V1 62 days in. Probably go another week, buds are a bit leafy but smell is off the charts


----------



## Tstat (Feb 19, 2019)

Just some Space Monkey getting ready to start stinking!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 19, 2019)

Monkey Madness fromBodhi. Got half sister PHONE HOME in the Arizer Air right now and would have to just recommend her also. Very fragrant with Lavender and Lemon but smells like some long ago high grade Columbian. You know it’s Cannabis!

Makes really nice vapor clouds and lasts long time mister in the vape. My experience says that means it is some potent shit!

Edit: Left strain name out of post.


----------



## SirSpliffsAlot (Feb 19, 2019)

This is a sweet thread. I've got 6 SSDD seedlings going right now--I've seen reports of the stems being more flimsy than other strains, is this true and are there some measures to counteract that you guys would recommend?


----------



## Phatlewtz (Feb 19, 2019)

SirSpliffsAlot said:


> This is a sweet thread. I've got 6 SSDD seedlings going right now--I've seen reports of the stems being more flimsy than other strains, is this true and are there some measures to counteract that you guys would recommend?


No where near as bad as any of the floppy OGs, cages/nets/yoyos if needed, but unlikely you'll need more then the cage...gl with those seedlings


----------



## SirSpliffsAlot (Feb 19, 2019)

Phatlewtz said:


> No where near as bad as any of the floppy OGs, cages/nets/yoyos if needed, but unlikely you'll need more then the cage...gl with those seedlings


Okay, that's great to hear. Thank you!


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 19, 2019)

Looks


Growitpondifarm said:


> Lemon Wookie V1 62 days in. Probably go another week, buds are a bit leafy but smell is off the charts
> View attachment 4285547


 Looks like hat lemon wookie could go atleast two more weeks


----------



## rasna (Feb 19, 2019)

I wanted to buy a pair of bodhi cross that unfortunately are not found in Europe...
can you tell me a distributor that ships to EU?
the only overseas seed-shop I know is Great Lake Genetics... but I've never used it... 
some European that already ordered can tell me how long the package takes to arrive at destination,.,?
Thanks!


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 19, 2019)

rasna said:


> I wanted to buy a pair of bodhi cross that unfortunately are not found in Europe...
> can you tell me a distributor that ships to EU?
> the only overseas seed-shop I know is Great Lake Genetics... but I've never used it...
> some European that already ordered can tell me how long the package takes to arrive at destination,.,?
> Thanks!


CannaPot.com just picked up Bodhi. I think they are in Austria. Not sure if they have them on the site yet or not though. I know for sure they have Hollyweed coming.


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 19, 2019)

rasna said:


> I wanted to buy a pair of bodhi cross that unfortunately are not found in Europe...
> can you tell me a distributor that ships to EU?
> the only overseas seed-shop I know is Great Lake Genetics... but I've never used it...
> some European that already ordered can tell me how long the package takes to arrive at destination,.,?
> Thanks!


I’ve used Great Lakes a few times and they are rock solid (I’m in the us). Don’t know the shipping time but I would guess a 1.5-2 weeks. This is just based on me ordering from Europe a few times. Assuming it’s about the same time either way. It’s so funny how for years we had to order seeds from over there and now you guys are ordering from over here now.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 19, 2019)

Looking at the field trip and pinball wizard


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 19, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Looking at the field trip and pinball wizard


I like the sound of pinball wizard. Was just looking at it but need something to finish sooner. Cobra lips is sativa dominant. Haven’t had much luck with the chems lately but the Appalachian is crossed with it in cobra lips. Ever toked on any of it? It’s kind of between that and cocoon..idk..maybe blue sunshine


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 19, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> I’ve used Great Lakes a few times and they are rock solid (I’m in the us). Don’t know the shipping time but I would guess a 1.5-2 weeks. This is just based on me ordering from Europe a few times. Assuming it’s about the same time either way. It’s so funny how for years we had to order seeds from over there and now you guys are ordering from over here now.


Credit card? I’ve been ordering from Seedsman and it’s always arrived within three weeks of order. Usually closer to two weeks. Always curious to see if other banks take credit card


----------



## pthobson (Feb 19, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> I like the sound of pinball wizard. Was just looking at it but need something to finish sooner. Cobra lips is sativa dominant. Haven’t had much luck with the chems lately but the Appalachian is crossed with it in cobra lips. Ever toked on any of it? It’s kind of between that and cocoon..idk..maybe blue sunshine


I haven’t smoked any of that. I’m not in a state where strains just are readily available if you know what I mean. If I want something in particular I have to make it happen myself and just getting back into after 5 years or so. And I’m on a very small scale. I got some useful double dipped strawberries fems that are just waiting on me right and some dank Sinatra f2s


----------



## hillbill (Feb 19, 2019)

Wookie Hashplant and Soulmate on BOGO.


----------



## zeeman (Feb 19, 2019)

rasna said:


> I wanted to buy a pair of bodhi cross that unfortunately are not found in Europe...
> can you tell me a distributor that ships to EU?
> the only overseas seed-shop I know is Great Lake Genetics... but I've never used it...
> some European that already ordered can tell me how long the package takes to arrive at destination,.,?
> Thanks!


Attitude/the choice seedbank or the vault both have bodhi, unless you’re looking for something specific


----------



## G t smoke (Feb 20, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Does anyone have flowering times of SSH x 88G13HP. I'm running one which is a HP pheno but I can't find any info. Any help would be great!


Hey mate sorry about the noob question I’ve got the same strain atm was wondering the same as you with flowering times but my real question was how do you know you have the hp pheno what characteristics would tell me so? Any info would be much appreciated


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 20, 2019)

G t smoke said:


> Hey mate sorry about the noob question I’ve got the same strain atm was wondering the same as you with flowering times but my real question was how do you know you have the hp pheno what characteristics would tell me so? Any info would be much appreciated


I just assumed it's a hashplant pheno because of the flower structure. I grew some roadkill skunk x deep chunk before and had a deep chunk(hashplant) pheno which looks similar to this plant. I figured if it leaned toward SSH then it would have long running SSH bud structure and a bigger stretch. My buds are like rock hard greasy stinky golf balls.


----------



## lukio (Feb 20, 2019)

rasna said:


> I wanted to buy a pair of bodhi cross that unfortunately are not found in Europe...
> can you tell me a distributor that ships to EU?
> the only overseas seed-shop I know is Great Lake Genetics... but I've never used it...
> some European that already ordered can tell me how long the package takes to arrive at destination,.,?
> Thanks!


https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds/cat_9.html

if i were you though, i'd send cash to great lake genetics - you get a way better deal. i sent them cash from the UK with no problem


----------



## numberfour (Feb 20, 2019)

More Cowbell #2

Flowered 2 phenos 1212 from seed. Very dense bud, no squeeze at all..hash on the nose. Kicking my self for not selecting to reveg this girl. Will smoke her tonight, am expecting heavy eyes..if she tastes good I'll be buying another packet.
The two Space Monkeys that I did put into reveg are now throwing out single leaves , that strain has made a big impression on me, loved the flavour and stone from both phenos but unless you've got air tight jars or packaging forget it. Some of the loudest bud I've come across.

Have just flipped 5x Mothers Milk, its not 1212 from seed but not far off, couple of nodes high. Had two plants throw out mutant leaves first leaves but gone back to normal now. Looking forward to seeing what comes through, I love anything with Nepali OG in it.


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 20, 2019)

lukio said:


> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds/cat_9.html
> 
> if i were you though, i'd send cash to great lake genetics - you get a way better deal. i sent them cash from the UK with no problem


Are Great Lake genetics legit? Strange that they literally have every strain in stock from every breeder that is out of stock at attitude, Seedsman, the vault..etc. every single bodhi strain is in stock and 20 dollars cheaper. I smell a scam


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 20, 2019)

GLG is Definetly legit. No scam. Happy hunting.


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 20, 2019)

Jp.the.pope said:


> GLG is Definetly legit. No scam. Happy hunting.


Ok cool man. Never heard of them and was really limited in bodhi selection with Seedsman and attitude. Great Lakes has great prices and a promo that gives you a free choice of a pack of Bodhi Seeds if you buy two packs. Wow..that a hell of a deal and one I’m gonna have to jump on. I’m here in the states. Just cash is what they accept?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 20, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Are Great Lake genetics legit? Strange that they literally have every strain in stock from every breeder that is out of stock at attitude, Seedsman, the vault..etc. every single bodhi strain is in stock and 20 dollars cheaper. I smell a scam


LOL they are certainly not a scam. However in todays seed world I do understand your hesitation.
They are however the go to place for Bodhi gear. As you have seen they have the best prices and the best selection. Not to mention the great freebies and customer service.

Cheers


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 20, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Wookie Hashplant and Soulmate on BOGO.


good choices, i got lotus 4 & cobra lips


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2019)

Cobra Lips was good for me!


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 20, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> LOL they are certainly not a scam. However in todays seed world I do understand your hesitation.
> They are however the go to place for Bodhi gear. As you have seen they have the best prices and the best selection. Not to mention the great freebies and customer service.
> 
> Cheers


Do they give you the seeds in the breeders packs or so they take them out? Really impressed with the bodhi selection. Haven’t saw sunshine daydream available in forever anywhere


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 20, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Do they give you the seeds in the breeders packs or so they take them out? Really impressed with the bodhi selection. Haven’t saw sunshine daydream available in forever anywhere


Breeders pack.GLG is the real deal.They are good people.


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 20, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Breeders pack.GLG is the real deal.They are good people.


Awesome. Lastly,,I’m in the states but not a med state. Their site says they ship to all states so assuming I’m good


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 20, 2019)

ur good!

just don't ship to the place you grow!!!


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 20, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Awesome. Lastly,,I’m in the states but not a med state. Their site says they ship to all states so assuming I’m good


You're good


----------



## Bodean (Feb 20, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Awesome. Lastly,,I’m in the states but not a med state. Their site says they ship to all states so assuming I’m good


Yup, you're gonna be fine.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 20, 2019)

Cobra lips


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 20, 2019)

This is alll great news as I’ve been ready to order for days but just couldn’t make a decision. Great Lakes genetics is a game changer for me. All the bodhi strains I wanted to try and finally in stock somewhere. Done with fem seeds..or as I call them..Frankenfem seeds.


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 20, 2019)

SirSpliffsAlot said:


> This is a sweet thread. I've got 6 SSDD seedlings going right now--I've seen reports of the stems being more flimsy than other strains, is this true and are there some measures to counteract that you guys would recommend?


I found my SSDD to be super floppy. So much in fact I had stocks snapping under their own weight. You’ll definitely need some kind of support imo.


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 20, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Cobra lipsView attachment 4286054 View attachment 4286055


That cobra lips looks dank. This is one I’m thinking of running, what are the flower times looking like?


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 20, 2019)

Amazing blue strain there, Bubbys!


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 20, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> This is alll great news as I’ve been ready to order for days but just couldn’t make a decision. Great Lakes genetics is a game changer for me. All the bodhi strains I wanted to try and finally in stock somewhere. Done with fem seeds..or as I call them..Frankenfem seeds.


I always send cash folded in paper.For peace of mind,I pay $6-$7 for priority which gives me a tracking # and a more beefed up usps envelope. Never had money disappear on me this way.GL


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 20, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> I always send cash folded in paper.For peace of mind,I pay $6-$7 for priority which gives me a tracking # and a more beefed up usps envelope. Never had money disappear on me this way.GL


That’s a good idea. Ive always went credit card with Seedsman but have no problem sending cash to Great Lakes with tracking. Hell, all this time I’ve been ordering from Spain and there was a seedbank just a state away that has the strains I actually want. Lol. I could drive to Michigan in hours


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 20, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> That cobra lips looks dank. This is one I’m thinking of running, what are the flower times looking like?


63-70 days-phone home is really good too


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 20, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> 63-70 days-phone home is really good too


Sounds good man. I got jack 47 trying to finish but will probably not finish. Supposivley a nine and a half weeker. I’m close to day 90 flower and mostly clear trichs. Nothing wants to finish this time. Pretty much done with these pop up fem companies. Nothing but hassle and heart ache


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 20, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> 63-70 days-phone home is really good too


I like something sativa dominant with a strong head and body high. Something that a heavy smoker can take a few good rips of and feel great. Cobra lips seems to fit the bill from what I’ve heard.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 20, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Sounds good man. I got jack 47 trying to finish but will probably not finish. Supposivley a nine and a half weeker. I’m close to day 90 flower and mostly clear trichs. Nothing wants to finish this time. Pretty much done with these pop up fem companies. Nothing but hassle and heart ache


Listen-today is your lucky day-all the advice given above is golden-glg kicks ass-once you get bodhi & @Bad Dawg freebies you can throw all those beans you got away or gift'em to someone


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 20, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Listen-today is your lucky day-all the advice given above is golden-glg kicks ass-once you get bodhi & bad dawg freebies you can throw all those beans you got away or gift'em to someone


Definitely got me in high spirits. Dinafem, Sweet seeds, royal queen have been a let down for the time invested. Ace seeds gave me a killer Kali China but just done with the fems. Bad dawg? I’m gonna check them out. I see Great Lakes has breeders I’ve never heard of. Used to the ones at attitude and Seedsman.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> I like something sativa dominant with a strong head and body high. Something that a heavy smoker can take a few good rips of and feel great. Cobra lips seems to fit the bill from what I’ve heard.


Very Indica leaning here and couch lock but very potent! Will go 9 weeks+. Very hard nugs.


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 20, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Very Indica leaning here and couch lock but very potent! Will go 9 weeks+. Very hard nugs.


Does it got a nice head buzz too?


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 20, 2019)

Trying to get these Bodhi Seeds and the free pack but the Great Lakes page is acting weird. Not giving me options to see the different breeders. The create account screen is just blank


----------



## Bodean (Feb 20, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Definitely got me in high spirits. Dinafem, Sweet seeds, royal queen have been a let down for the time invested. Ace seeds gave me a killer Kali China but just done with the fems. Bad dawg? I’m gonna check them out. I see Great Lakes has breeders I’ve never heard of. Used to the ones at attitude and Seedsman.


Bad dawg are glgs line of freebies. They are really nice freebies. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 20, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Trying to get these Bodhi Seeds and the free pack but the Great Lakes page is acting weird. Not giving me options to see the different breeders. The create account screen is just blank


This is the best place to post questions regarding GLG
https://www.rollitup.org/t/great-lakes-genetics.871947/page-66

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Does it got a nice head buzz too?


If you can stay awake? Seems it was disorienting. Definitely calming but I used mostly at night and I help 2 insomniacs.


----------



## Tstat (Feb 20, 2019)

Just some good ol' Goji OG fixin to take over!





Damn, she is a beast and bully, LOL.


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 20, 2019)

Bodean said:


> Bad dawg are glgs line of freebies. They are really nice freebies. You won't be disappointed.


Just got screwed on the buy 1 get 1 from bodhi at Great Lakes. Sale ended at 6 o’clock today. Website hasn’t let me on for the last half hour. Won’t connect. Their site has been having issues today


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 20, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Just got screwed on the buy 1 get 1 from bodhi at Great Lakes. Sale ended at 6 o’clock today. Website hasn’t let me on for the last half hour. Won’t connect. Their site has been having issues today


Just let Dragboat Jeffy/Bad Dawg know, he's pretty understanding.


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 20, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Just let Dragboat Jeffy/Bad Dawg know, he's pretty understanding.


It went through. Decided on the Phone Home and Soul Mate. Pretty excited. I discovered if you open their website too many times in a short period, it times you out from connecting to it. Idk. Tried my phone which is different into address and got right back on and ordered.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 20, 2019)

This is Bodhi related... you will see in two more posts... I dont have enough posts to post a link... yet.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 20, 2019)

My second post is Bodhi related...


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 20, 2019)

I still cant post a link so here we are... The James Bean site has been messed-up for a while and I stumbled onto 6 packs of Black Triangle x SSDD left. I bought 5. There are only 55 packs period. Cheers! Go to the site and replace "Breeders" with the word "Bodhi" in the NAV bar and you will be able to buy the last pack. Or email JB and ask... Cheers!


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 20, 2019)

Just ordered the Phone Home. What was the smoke like? Got the Phone Home and Soul Mate


Bubby'sndalab said:


> 63-70 days-phone home is really good too


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Just ordered the Phone Home. What was the smoke like? Got the Phone Home and Soul Mate


Phone Home is as loud in cure as Space Monkey and about as hard hitting. Cedar and hashy and now some volatile penetrating Chem.


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 20, 2019)

S


hillbill said:


> Phone Home is as loud in cure as Space Monkey and about as hard hitting. Cedar and hashy and now some volatile penetrating Chem.


Sounds great to me. I’ve smoked space monkey from a few people and it was a really good smoke. So many damn strains to choose from. The name Phone Home got me. E.T was my favorite movie as a kid. I was obsessed. Won’t take much more than a good buzz to go with the name and I’ll keep her around. Lol. Got some blue widow, jack 47 and chemdawg curing right now. The funniest thing about the blue widows. They completely sucked after hang drying and sucked a week or so into the jars. Barely any effect. Now there is a pretty decent indica effect. Pretty good night smoke. Never had a bud be weak as shit and suddenly be something half decent after 3 weeks. Usually it picked up in potency a bit..or atleast seems to, but this went from nothing barely to average. Anyways, enough about the old junk. Finishing out the clones in flower and waiting for new gear


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 21, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Just ordered the Phone Home. What was the smoke like? Got the Phone Home and Soul Mate


My phone home tastes like pears or apricots & was potent-it was all head buzz kinda gave me lil anxiety(that's probably jus me)-very close to a keeper but I've got so much to run through I let it go


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 21, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> My phone home tastes like pears or apricots & was potent-it was all head buzz kinda gave me lil anxiety(that's probably jus me)-very close to a keeper but I've got so much to run through I let it go


I like the description you gave for sure. I love a real heady high. I actually welcome the anxiety that first comes with some real heady strains. I like it. How long did you run her?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 21, 2019)

No anxiety here but it is more suitable for day use at least for me. Been rotating it with Sleeskunk f2 lately in the Arizers. Great tastes and can be more rushy when smoked. Lavender comes through at times. I don't think most would be disappointed with PH.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 21, 2019)

Here are some pics of my Jabbas stash and congoxkashmir x Wookie testers. I can’t figure out what’s wrong with my plants? I thought it was bugs but can’t find any. Nutes? Wind? Heat? Overwater? My temps are 68-78. Thanks for any help!!

JS
 

CKW (the leaves have holes in them and look like they’re being eaten)


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 21, 2019)

How's the yeild on phone home? Also if anyone knows about the parent stock of clusterfunk is there any hermie traits in the parents? Picked a couple nut sacks of some lowers 3 or 4 of them. Only on low get no light type nugs. I mainline my plants but I guess I should have gone a bit more on this one. I will how ever say that the nugs are just perfect dense rocks and ALL white. Going to be a treat for sure, even if I find a seed or 2 lol. I flipped 12/12 Jan. 15th and I am having problems with weight already on 2 of 3 silver mountins so I can say they look to be heavy yielders this far. Top nugs are reaching the size of a 12oz can on 2 of 3 phenos. Just wish they grew faster so I could sample lol. Happy growing!!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 21, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Here are some pics of my Jabbas stash and congoxkashmir x Wookie testers. I can’t figure out what’s wrong with my plants? I thought it was bugs but can’t find any. Nutes? Wind? Heat? Overwater? My temps are 68-78. Thanks for any help!!
> 
> JS
> View attachment 4286820
> ...



I am curious as well as I had a leaf or 2 do that as well but no bugs of any kind and grew out of it... wish I could help more but GOOD question! Someone will know wtf it is. Lots of good info here. Happy growing!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 21, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> How's the yeild on phone home? Also if anyone knows about the parent stock of clusterfunk is there any hermie traits in the parents? Picked a couple nut sacks of some lowers 3 or 4 of them. Only on low get no light type nugs. I mainline my plants but I guess I should have gone a bit more on this one. I will how ever say that the nugs are just perfect dense rocks and ALL white. Going to be a treat for sure, even if I find a seed or 2 lol. I flipped 12/12 Jan. 15th and I am having problems with weight already on 2 of 3 silver mountins so I can say they look to be heavy yielders this far. Top nugs are reaching the size of a 12oz can on 2 of 3 phenos. Just wish they grew faster so I could sample lol. Happy growing!!!


The yield on phone home I ran was pretty good-3 to 3.5 zips in a 5 gal-dont have many pics of her or one of her size


----------



## crocodile og (Feb 21, 2019)

Might be a pH issue. Sometimes the tips go weird from lack of available immobile elements.

Hopefully they will grow out of it once the roots are more established.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 21, 2019)

My Phone Home were very fast with no intersex noted. Screaming loud!


----------



## DonnyDee (Feb 21, 2019)

Seeing as it was well received, here's some more Goji


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 21, 2019)

DonnyDee said:


> Seeing as it was well received, here's some more Goji
> 
> View attachment 4286860


Nice,looking great.I just harvested a goji last week very similar to @numberfour.Even though I've had the plant since Aug 2017,I hadnt flowered a cut of it til September '18.Its the best goji pheno I've found so far.Strength/taste/smell.four's description was spot on,earthy/berry.I really went back and forth on continuing the cloning,I've kept doing cuts of cuts.I have one lone cut just starting to put down roots in soil.Glad I did.I Plan on posting some pics shortly.Here's a ssdd I've had drying low and slow for 14 days.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 21, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Here are some pics of my Jabbas stash and congoxkashmir x Wookie testers. I can’t figure out what’s wrong with my plants? I thought it was bugs but can’t find any. Nutes? Wind? Heat? Overwater? My temps are 68-78. Thanks for any help!!
> 
> JS
> View attachment 4286820
> ...



I recently had the same thing happen with my skywalker x PU f3 testers. 
 
 

I couldn't for the life of me find what was eating the leaves. It was only on the one strain out of roughly 30 or so plants in the tent. I sprayed with a strong mix of neem and fried them pretty good. Actually thought I had killed them.
But here they are now without any holes and not dead yet lol Also I am really pulling for that runt.
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 21, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> The yield on phone home I ran was pretty good-3 to 3.5 zips in a 5 gal-dont have many pics of her or one of her sizeView attachment 4286843 View attachment 4286844



Nice!!! Pics are enough to make me want to run a few phone home next run.. that said black and love triangle I have have caught my attention as well. But who knows maybe a tent or 2 full of triangle crosses are in my future. Nice pics man! Thanks for the reply.

Having a few to many beers for this time of day I was just thinking... didnt trump talk of dropping mj off the schedual 1 drug list or make it legal. I think anyone in a "government" position should sit back and smoke some and then tell us all that they just keep it illegal to ruin lives and make a killing off weed arrests that over fill our jails etc. This country has really hit rock bottom imo. Some states have come around somewhat but LEGAL is still a loose term. Sorry for the rant but I'm sitting here thinking about why weed has to be the cause of so many ruined lives and the fact that people like us growers are the only thing that's helping put shit in order and make it right, the way it should be. Land of the free lol... seems like the land of controling assholes that have been misled by people who have never smoked a joint in there life!! Weed heals and chemicals kill as mendo dope would say. It's hard to be a hard working and honest American pot head these days. All that said I'm glad to be a personal grower and am glad there is a place for me here as my state still sucks but getting closer to right. How many hard working family's I'm a year get ruined for a few plants for personal use because of some rat or Leo that does not agree with marijuana??? We will overcome this horse shit one day!!! Keep up the good fight bodhi fans we WILL win one day! Sorry this is me after an afternoon of twisted tea and a blunt of silver mountin. Happy growing!!! Sorry for the rant just sick of feeling paranoid like I'm doing somthing wrong when I KNOW I'm not. It's a God damn joke!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 21, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Nice,looking great.I just harvested a goji last week very similar to @numberfour.Even though I've had the plant since Aug 2017,I hadnt flowered a cut of it til September '18.Its the best goji pheno I've found so far.Strength/taste/smell.four's description was spot on,earthy/berry.I really went back and forth on continuing the cloning,I've kept doing cuts of cuts.I have one lone cut just starting to put down roots in soil.Glad I did.I Plan on posting some pics shortly.Here's a ssdd I've had drying low and slow for 14 days.
> 
> View attachment 4286874



Shit I just saw this... dont think I have enough room!!! This round i got 3 Male from the pack of ssdd i have 9 left and hoping for a good female in what's left. Nice looking nugs man


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 21, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Shit I just saw this... dont think I have enough room!!! This round i got 3 Male from the pack of ssdd i have 9 left and hoping for a good female in what's left. Nice looking nugs man


Hey,thanks a lot man,much appreciated.I'm not a close trimmer,I dont think that does buds great justice,but I hate losing those little leaves lol.I have no problem smoking them.
Sorry to hear about your luck,you'll find something in your remaining pack,no doubt.I havent grown outdoors for a minute,but I'm kicking around the idea of doing an open pollination with multiple bodhi strains and one male this summer.Wouldve loved one of those ssdd males!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 21, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Nice!!! Pics are enough to make me want to run a few phone home next run.. that said black and love triangle I have have caught my attention as well. But who knows maybe a tent or 2 full of triangle crosses are in my future. Nice pics man! Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Having a few to many beers for this time of day I was just thinking... didnt trump talk of dropping mj off the schedual 1 drug list or make it legal. I think anyone in a "government" position should sit back and smoke some and then tell us all that they just keep it illegal to ruin lives and make a killing off weed arrests that over fill our jails etc. This country has really hit rock bottom imo. Some states have come around somewhat but LEGAL is still a loose term. Sorry for the rant but I'm sitting here thinking about why weed has to be the cause of so many ruined lives and the fact that people like us growers are the only thing that's helping put shit in order and make it right, the way it should be. Land of the free lol... seems like the land of controling assholes that have been misled by people who have never smoked a joint in there life!! Weed heals and chemicals kill as mendo dope would say. It's hard to be a hard working and honest American pot head these days. All that said I'm glad to be a personal grower and am glad there is a place for me here as my state still sucks but getting closer to right. How many hard working family's I'm a year get ruined for a few plants for personal use because of some rat or Leo that does not agree with marijuana??? We will overcome this horse shit one day!!! Keep up the good fight bodhi fans we WILL win one day! Sorry this is me after an afternoon of twisted tea and a blunt of silver mountin. Happy growing!!! Sorry for the rant just sick of feeling paranoid like I'm doing somthing wrong when I KNOW I'm not. It's a God damn joke!


Been feeling I did something wrong since 1969.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 21, 2019)

Golden Triangle day 36 of 12/12


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Feb 22, 2019)

Old school hash plant preggers with f2


----------



## numberfour (Feb 22, 2019)

Yeah that looks really similar @natureboygrower nice work. Hows the flavour on her? I'm retiring my Goji after this run for Space Monkey. 

Tranquil Elelphantiser Remix
 
Its Friday, thought I'd smoke this after lunch and....shit is like being hit by an elephant. Smells like an incense stick wrapped in warm hash. Pepper is the first to hit the taste buds with some spice, not a fan tbh but love the heavyness of the stone, full on couch lock. Not sure what I was supposed to do this afternoon but its not happening lol, that and movement. 

I found this with More Cowbell the other day (2 phenos), just heavy as hell couch lock strains. I didnt keep either strain but will hunt them again.


----------



## Rosinallday (Feb 22, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Here are some pics of my Jabbas stash and congoxkashmir x Wookie testers. I can’t figure out what’s wrong with my plants? I thought it was bugs but can’t find any. Nutes? Wind? Heat? Overwater? My temps are 68-78. Thanks for any help!!
> 
> JS
> View attachment 4286820
> ...


Could be rust mites. They are only visible with a microscope and cause this kind of damage.


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 22, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> Could be rust mites. They are only visible with a microscope and cause this kind of damage.


i thought the same thing and didn't say anything till I saw you say it lol. i didn't want to be the "you have mites guy" haha.
however, the first and second picture if you look in the more lower leaves and larger ones I feel like I see the tell tale speckling effect on the leaves mites have. idk about rust mites specifically, but I had mites last summer and that shit will get worse if left unchecked. if you have lots of healthy stuff elsewhere you need to be sure you don't have mites man before that spreads like wildfire. the holes tho may be one small inchworm that you may never see lol. I had caterpillars and inch worms eat my leaves before to. if you have one or two of those you will get and may never see the culprit. if it gets to be on every plant tho you have to look soon you turn lights on under leaves and shit they are super cammoflauge . they are easy to kill with organic soaps tho even if out of control but I would wait till you see several of them till you treat for caterpillars.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 22, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> i thought the same thing and didn't say anything till I saw you say it lol. i didn't want to be the "you have mites guy" haha.
> however, the first and second picture if you look in the more lower leaves and larger ones I feel like I see the tell tale speckling effect on the leaves mites have. idk about rust mites specifically, but I had mites last summer and that shit will get worse if left unchecked. if you have lots of healthy stuff elsewhere you need to be sure you don't have mites man before that spreads like wildfire. the holes tho may be one small inchworm that you may never see lol. I had caterpillars and inch worms eat my leaves before to. if you have one or two of those you will get and may never see the culprit. if it gets to be on every plant tho you have to look soon you turn lights on under leaves and shit they are super cammoflauge . they are easy to kill with organic soaps tho even if out of control but I would wait till you see several of them till you treat for caterpillars.


Thanks. I was thinking the same! I’ve scoped the plants but haven’t seen anything. I’ve stepped by IPM regardless. I used wettable sulfur for a couple weeks and neem oil in the beginning. The past couple of weeks I’ve been using dr bronners, Miticide green (soybean oil), and essential oils. I stopped using neem oil as I think it alters the taste. 

Btw, these Congo x Kashmir x wookie testers smell crazy. Hopefully I get some females


----------



## outliergenetix (Feb 22, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Thanks. I was thinking the same! I’ve scoped the plants but haven’t seen anything. I’ve stepped by IPM regardless. I used wettable sulfur for a couple weeks and neem oil in the beginning. The past couple of weeks I’ve been using dr bronners, Miticide green (soybean oil), and essential oils. I stopped using neem oil as I think it alters the taste.
> 
> Btw, these Congo x Kashmir x wookie testers smell crazy. Hopefully I get some females


it certainly may not be mites, but I will say this the first time I had em I said the same shit you just did to myself for like 2-3 harvests until finally I had the webs. I saw a cpl black things under the leaves looked like dirt splatter, sometimes just one or two specks so I tried to see if they were alive. I ended up assuming they were not mites because I couldn't get em to move when I touched em or blew on em. big mistake. unless you have identified them yourself in person in the past don't be so sure you are not seeing them and think you aren't.
I never grew congo but ppl who have all say the smell is the best. I've seen a few ppl rave on the sift it makes


----------



## hillbill (Feb 22, 2019)

4 Black Triangle at 5 weeks looking hybreed and very frosty. Stems are great to train and extremely strong stems. Nice branching and a bit bigger plants than average. These have been very easy so far and the buds a little less round than I expected with G13HP father, so far. Very easy and impressive so far.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 22, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 4 Black Triangle at 5 weeks looking hybreed and very frosty. Stems are great to train and extremely strong stems. Nice branching and a bit bigger plants than average. These have been very easy so far and the buds a little less round than I expected with G13HP father, so far. Very easy and impressive so far.



Man you are always saying just what I need to hear about basicly all the strains I will be running next or soon. I'm still debating posting pics and all of what i have at the moment but I'm a pussy lol... but that said I'd love to see the BT if you feel you have a worthy picture. Thanks for the update!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 22, 2019)

My personal beliefs do not allow photos on this side of the border.


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 22, 2019)

Some shots of purple wookie v2 #2 (pics 1-3) purple wookie v2 #3 (pics 4-6) and the last two pics are of soulfood #7.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 22, 2019)

hillbill said:


> My personal beliefs do not allow photos on this side of the border.



Posting pics make me a little nervous as well. I completely understand. You contribute alot and I dont need a picture to believe you. Just curious. Sounds like you have some sexy ladies. Hope the best for you and your grow! I'd enjoy some updates though on the BT, waiting on my clusterfunk and silver mountin to finish. Day 39 or 40 and slowly counting. Looking to be a good pull though for 4 plants in 7 gallon smart pots. 

Also have some mango hashplant from bodhi, 2 clusterfunk clones from other tent and a couple brothers Grimm Rosetta stone starting to flower under my 315 CMH. High times top 10 strain on 2018 on the BG so naturally I wanted to see what the fuss is all about. Happy growing bodhi family.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 22, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> Some shots of purple wookie v2 #2 (pics 1-3) purple wookie v2 #3 (pics 4-6) and the last two pics are of soulfood #7.



Food for my soul for sure! Nice looking plants!


----------



## Grower899 (Feb 22, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Man you are always saying just what I need to hear about basicly all the strains I will be running next or soon. I'm still debating posting pics and all of what i have at the moment but I'm a pussy lol... but that said I'd love to see the BT if you feel you have a worthy picture. Thanks for the update!


Post #41936, page 2097, I posted a pic of the 1 female I had found so far. Lovely plant, quick finisher. Flowering 2 clones of it now actually.

Edit; here's a couple more I didnt throw up then, so you don't have to go back.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 22, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> Post #41936, page 2097, I posted a pic of the 1 female I had found so far. Lovely plant, quick finisher. Flowering 2 clones of it now actually.
> 
> Edit; here's a couple more I didnt throw up then, so you don't have to go back.
> 
> ...



Thanks man I appreciate it big time. Very nice looking! Was this luck of the draw or did you have to search hard for a great keeper or did all females turn out great? On another site goggle showed me I saw a decent grow inside of a pack or 2 and all the phenos looked very very good. Looked like all were keepers lol. Thanks and happy growing!


----------



## Grower899 (Feb 22, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Thanks man I appreciate it big time. Very nice looking! Was this luck of the draw or did you have to search hard for a great keeper or did all females turn out great? On another site goggle showed me I saw a decent grow inside of a pack or 2 and all the phenos looked very very good. Looked like all were keepers lol. Thanks and happy growing!


This is the first and only female over found from the pack so far. I'll get to more eventually, but this will only be my second run with it and it was stellar in every way, other than the clone dying but that's my fault.


----------



## growslut (Feb 22, 2019)

Been having 100% success with clones recently. These pics are of the root growth from the plants that didn't get replanted, so the repotted ones are even more vigorous.

The cuts were taken between week 3-4 of flower. And the strongest rooted plants of everything were cuts of Gogi OG--and a HUGE thanks to @Rosinallday for making possible to grow Gogi--it was at the top of my list but sold out everywhere!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 22, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> This is the first and only female over found from the pack so far. I'll get to more eventually, but this will only be my second run with it and it was stellar in every way, other than the clone dying but that's my fault.



Does not seem you need to look hard in these packs for a keeper then. The one you have looks great. Looks nice and dense as well. Happy growing!


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 22, 2019)

9 Blueberry Mountain sisters at 23 days into flower. Showing some phenotypical differences. Looks like I have about 3 main phenos going. The smell of blueberries is pungent in the room even with a carbon filter going.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 22, 2019)

MojoRizing said:


> 9 Blueberry Mountain sisters at 23 days into flower. Showing some phenotypical differences. Looks like I have about 3 main phenos going. The smell of blueberries is pungent in the room even with a carbon filter going.
> View attachment 4287892


Nice. I have one BBM in veg. It's growing slow. Looks like you have some shorties and stretchers in there. Excited to see these


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 22, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> Post #41936, page 2097, I posted a pic of the 1 female I had found so far. Lovely plant, quick finisher. Flowering 2 clones of it now actually.
> 
> Edit; here's a couple more I didnt throw up then, so you don't have to go back.
> 
> ...


I gotta pop my pack of BT


----------



## Grower899 (Feb 22, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> I gotta pop my pack of BT. Nicely done


Thanks. Theres def some fire to be found in there. I'll get to the rest of the pack eventually but gonna enjoy this one for a while first. That and I have to many tk crosses going.


----------



## mathed (Feb 22, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> good choices, i got lotus 4 & cobra lips





danjac82 said:


> This is alll great news as I’ve been ready to order for days but just couldn’t make a decision. Great Lakes genetics is a game changer for me. All the bodhi strains I wanted to try and finally in stock somewhere. Done with fem seeds..or as I call them..Frankenfem seeds.


Picked up a nice order myself during the BOGO. Already had packs of the SSDD and Monkey but figured I'd scoop up extra packs after my first Monkey harvest because it was so good. Ran into some issues getting the SSDD's to germinate and wasted 4 beans looking for the first female. Did manage to get a few clones off it it though which kinda makes up for the duds. Seeing the Cobra Lips pics above has me eager to try those first once my order arrives, they look LOUD.

Strawberry Sunshine 
Space Monkey 
SSDD 
Raspberry HP 
Cobra Lips (freebie)
Soul Mate (freebie)
GG4xSSDD (freebie) 
RoadKill Unicorn V.2 (freebie)
GLG (freebie).


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 22, 2019)

In


mathed said:


> Picked up a nice order myself during the BOGO. Already had packs of the SSDD and Monkey but figured I'd scoop up extra packs after my first Monkey harvest because it was so good. Ran into some issues getting the SSDD's to germinate and wasted 4 beans looking for the first female. Did manage to get a few clones off it it though which kinda makes up for the duds. Seeing the Cobra Lips pics above has me eager to try those first once my order arrives, they look LOUD.
> 
> Strawberry Sunshine
> Space Monkey
> ...


 I got the Phone Home and the Soul Mate. Both sound great. Heard nothing but good about both. Was tempted with the cobra lips too but wasn’t in stock


----------



## G t smoke (Feb 23, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> I just assumed it's a hashplant pheno because of the flower structure. I grew some roadkill skunk x deep chunk before and had a deep chunk(hashplant) pheno which looks similar to this plant. I figured if it leaned toward SSH then it would have long running SSH bud structure and a bigger stretch. My buds are like rock hard greasy stinky golf balls.


----------



## G t smoke (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks bro looks like I have ssh pheno long running bud structure hopefully it doesn’t take to long to finish not like I’ve grown ssh before I’m new to growing decent seeds but have been researching both parents which has helped 
Appreciate the reply


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 23, 2019)

Just ordered a pack of Clusterfunk and pollcat91 bx1 And got a freebie of chemdog 1 x SSDD. Anybody know anything about chemdog 1? can’t find much online.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 23, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Just ordered a pack of Clusterfunk and pollcat91 bx1 And got a freebie of chemdog 1 x SSDD. Anybody know anything about chemdog 1? can’t find much online.


nuh uh where the hell you just order polecat? thought it was long sold out


----------



## maple sloth (Feb 23, 2019)

Damn. I'm having really bad luck with Bodhi's gear this run. 2/2 Lions milks hermed. 2/2 Hollyweeds and 1/2 Forest Queens. The Forest Queen was the worst of the bunch. Straight up ballsacks. Surprisingly no intersex traits on the Love Triangle which I think I have 3 or 4 of them going. I went into this run expecting the LT to put some balls or bananas. Luckily I did lots of small plants as opposed to fewer larger ones so it doesn't hurt me too badly.

Please don't be mistaken this is not bashing Bodhi at all. I love B Man and have had great success with most of his strains I've run which is too many to remember. I just want people to know beforehand with these strains in case you were considering running some. It could be me and my environment but I don't think it is. I've had it dialed in pretty good for a few years now.

Anyone shared the same experience with any of these mentioned?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 23, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> Damn. I'm having really bad luck with Bodhi's gear this run. 2/2 Lions milks hermed. 2/2 Hollyweeds and 1/2 Forest Queens. The Forest Queen was the worst of the bunch. Straight up ballsacks. Surprisingly no intersex traits on the Love Triangle which I think I have 3 or 4 of them going. I went into this run expecting the LT to put some balls or bananas. Luckily I did lots of small plants as opposed to fewer larger ones so it doesn't hurt me too badly.
> 
> Please don't be mistaken this is not bashing Bodhi at all. I love B Man and have had great success with most of his strains I've run which is too many to remember. I just want people to know beforehand with these strains in case you were considering running some. It could be me and my environment but I don't think it is. I've had it dialed in pretty good for a few years now.
> 
> Anyone shared the same experience with any of these mentioned?


maybe you got a tear in your tent you didnt notice and a light leak? seems maybe more like something you're doing than the gear if all of a sudden everything is hermn and hasnt before


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 23, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> nuh uh where the hell you just order polecat? thought it was long sold out


Well it was with Headiegardens1 on instagram. But I had contacted him well in advance to beg him to hold on to a pack of that pollcat91 for me till I ordered next. Old shoe is a good man and hooked me up big time. It’s in the mail right now.


----------



## maple sloth (Feb 23, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> maybe you got a tear in your tent you didnt notice and a light leak? seems maybe more like something you're doing than the gear if all of a sudden everything is hermn and hasnt before


Nah no light leaks. It's not everything though. It's only those 5 plants. If EVERYTHING was throwing balls then yes, I'd agree. Bunch of other strains in there which did not throw balls which leads me to think it's genetic or genetic reaction specific to the environment.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 23, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Well it was with Headiegardens1 on instagram. But I had contacted him well in advance to beg him to hold on to a pack of that pollcat91 for me till I ordered next. Old shoe is a good man and hooked me up big time. It’s in the mail right now.


 ah gotcha. jealous! I missed the boat. I got a chuck and some F2 projects in the works, if you ever F2 that and wanna trade im game!


----------



## moundstomper (Feb 23, 2019)

You'll never guess what I stumbled upon researching old bodhi strain'?breedbay back up a running since the 11/Feb my old user name still works hope I'm not breaking tou I'm just to happy a lot of old info there.


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 23, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> Nah no light leaks. It's not everything though. It's only those 5 plants. If EVERYTHING was throwing balls then yes, I'd agree. Bunch of other strains in there which did not throw balls which leads me to think it's genetic or genetic reaction specific to the environment.


I have some plants in a tent on 11/13 I'm flowering out. It gets too humid in there so during the day when the lights are on I open the hatch for a few hours. A couple few times I left the door halfway unzipped and it let some light in on a few Nikah males I'm testing. All the other plants look normal, but the Nikah males have a few hairs sticking up from the top now. Kind of weird as I've never seen a male plant grow female parts before. Not going to use the Nikah males for any pollen chucks!

Not saying this happened to you, but your theory of all the plants in the tent reacting the same doesn't hold water in this instance. 

Good luck!


----------



## mrrager420 (Feb 23, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> Kalifornia = nepali og x g13/hp. I tested that alongside goji b cut x g13/hp
> Hollyweed = hpk x g13/hp if I am correct.


How'd that Kalifornia turn out for you?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 23, 2019)

G t smoke said:


> Thanks bro looks like I have ssh pheno long running bud structure hopefully it doesn’t take to long to finish not like I’ve grown ssh before I’m new to growing decent seeds but have been researching both parents which has helped
> Appreciate the reply


Np. You have any pics of her? Finding anyone who has run this cross is rare. I threw some headbanger pollen on mine and I bet it will be a nice cross. My ssh x hp smell more than any of my headbangers so it should be interesting.


----------



## mrrager420 (Feb 23, 2019)

Popped 3 Dank Sinatra a while back. 1 was stunted severely so i chopped it which left me with only 1 female. She's coming up on 8 weeks now so i took a sample and quick dried it. Burnt rubber...weird but i like it. Got a solo Jungle Spice on week 1 or 2 of flower and she's been a beauty sense day one. Strong branches, perfect spacing, symmetric, just gorgeous to look at. The only odd thing i noticed is i got a pickle smell from her during veg. Not so much now tho. The only thing i'm wondering is if she leans to mom, dad, or if she's just in between. Anyone have info on what to look for?


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 23, 2019)

mrrager420 said:


> How'd that Kalifornia turn out for you?


It seems that all bodhi's og x hp/g13 crosses are fire. black triangle, hollyweed, loompa hb x, grandmas hp. I've heard good things about all of these strains.


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Feb 23, 2019)

Has anyone grown dragons blood crosses?


----------



## mrrager420 (Feb 23, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> It seems that all bodhi's og x hp/g13 crosses are fire. black triangle, hollyweed, loompa hb x, grandmas hp. I've heard good things about all of these strains.


Well that's good to know. Got Black Triangle in the vault too. But i have no idea when i'll get to em unfortunately.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Feb 24, 2019)

I was always curious which Bodhi strains were considered bad crosses? Would it be as easy to figure out as looking at all the banks and seeing what the majority of old stock is? I've never had a bad experience, and I'm a VERY VERY chitty grower that gets lucky sometimes but was asked this and I didn't have an answer for once, quite the oddity


----------



## hillbill (Feb 24, 2019)

Phatlewtz said:


> I was always curious which Bodhi strains were considered bad crosses? Would it be as easy to figure out as looking at all the banks and seeing what the majority of old stock is? I've never had a bad experience, and I'm a VERY VERY chitty grower that gets lucky sometimes but was asked this and I didn't have an answer for once, quite the oddity


Does “bad” mean small or slow growth or nuts everywhere? Or not good smoke or whatever?

Search this thread searching for strain with negative traits like “small” or “hermied” and see what shows. Leafly, Seedfinder and others can be searched. Heard Breedbay is up again also.

A person could also message someone growing and posting about said strain.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

Phatlewtz said:


> I was always curious which Bodhi strains were considered bad crosses? Would it be as easy to figure out as looking at all the banks and seeing what the majority of old stock is? I've never had a bad experience, and I'm a VERY VERY chitty grower that gets lucky sometimes but was asked this and I didn't have an answer for once, quite the oddity


10yrs ago or so, when he was gifting lots out. the consensus in Oregon was his gear was good, not great due to potency issues. I seen since then, with the black triangle and many others, his strain potency has gone up, which is a good thing. On most all his strains. Again, back then, it was mainly snow lotus crosses and others, not too many og's, chems, etc. Glad Bodhi rolls with the times.


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 24, 2019)

moundstomper said:


> You'll never guess what I stumbled upon researching old bodhi strain'?breedbay back up a running since the 11/Feb my old user name still works hope I'm not breaking tou I'm just to happy a lot of old info there.


Yea, I mentioned something about it a few weeks ago here....all of my tester reports over the last 6 years are there....


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 24, 2019)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Has anyone grown dragons blood crosses?


A lot is to be found in this thread. I'm growing Cosmic Serpent now and it's pretty sweet. There are a few phenos I've noticed so far out of a pack. I have 4 bleeders, none of them female yet. 2 plants have yet to be sexed and one of them is a bleeder, so there's hope that I have a female bleeder. 

I'm noticing 1 pheno that smells like rubber with a slight (5%) sweet smell in there. Another pheno that seems more dominant is a larger bushier plant with a sweet skittles like smell. Love this smell. One of the skittles phenos has an extra halls of medicine, rotting strawberry like smell to it also. I'm guessing it's a combo of the rubber and skittles smells together. Going to flower out a few to see which smoke is my fav. 




Phatlewtz said:


> I was always curious which Bodhi strains were considered bad crosses? Would it be as easy to figure out as looking at all the banks and seeing what the majority of old stock is? I've never had a bad experience, and I'm a VERY VERY chitty grower that gets lucky sometimes but was asked this and I didn't have an answer for once, quite the oddity


Good question. I haven't read more than one random report that included negative comments about B's gear. But I have personally grown a few that I didn't like so much. Not much of a fan of the Appalachia crosses I've tried. Didn't really like SSDD (I seem to be a minority on this one as it's a Bodhi fan favorite), Alaskan Thunderfuck, or the Fuzz. Loved the 2 snow lotus crosses LT and Goji. Didn't care for the Pure Kush x Uzbek Hash Plant much either. 
SSDD seemed a little weak, average, too much like other stuff going around at the time.
Alaskan Thunderfuck x Appalahia was pretty boring to me. Seemed maybe too much of an afghan lean with leafy buds and not very strong, or good tasting/smelling.
Fuzz was also a little weak to me and boring. 
PK x Uzbek was a very low yielder and just a plant that I didn't like/get along with. I tend to like the strains best when the plants and me jive. 
LT and Goji have been my absolute favorites with LT slightly above Goji. 

Interested to hear others' thoughts on this subject. Best thread ever right here!


----------



## jp68 (Feb 24, 2019)

mrrager420 said:


> Popped 3 Dank Sinatra a while back. 1 was stunted severely so i chopped it which left me with only 1 female. She's coming up on 8 weeks now so i took a sample and quick dried it. Burnt rubber...weird but i like it. Got a solo Jungle Spice on week 1 or 2 of flower and she's been a beauty sense day one. Strong branches, perfect spacing, symmetric, just gorgeous to look at. The only odd thing i noticed is i got a pickle smell from her during veg. Not so much now tho. The only thing i'm wondering is if she leans to mom, dad, or if she's just in between. Anyone have info on what to look for?


The Hp leaner has a farm poop smell on top of a bit of pine and is not as big, dense as the the Congo leaner . The congo one is what I kept and its a vigorous plant with a heavy pine cardamom smell that puts out big light green buds. If its stacking nugs and has a pine scent that maybe it


----------



## jp68 (Feb 24, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> A lot is to be found in this thread. I'm growing Cosmic Serpent now and it's pretty sweet. There are a few phenos I've noticed so far out of a pack. I have 4 bleeders, none of them female yet. 2 plants have yet to be sexed and one of them is a bleeder, so there's hope that I have a female bleeder.
> 
> I'm noticing 1 pheno that smells like rubber with a slight (5%) sweet smell in there. Another pheno that seems more dominant is a larger bushier plant with a sweet skittles like smell. Love this smell. One of the skittles phenos has an extra halls of medicine, rotting strawberry like smell to it also. I'm guessing it's a combo of the rubber and skittles smells together. Going to flower out a few to see which smoke is my fav.
> 
> ...


Had the blueberry muffin pheno of SSDD but it was up against the BBHP in the blue dept and the BBHP definetly had more to offer so SSDD was culled. Wasn't bad and have been looking to get a cross of the ssdd as it was a nice smoke. The sunshine head getting run here shortly should resolve that ssdd issue and from what ive read it sounds like a winner The Lucky wookie I kept is nice and going on a 2nd run so the Appalachia seems to have some fire in there but I got lucky as I got 6 girls in the LW and ssdd packs. Ran Goji and LT and the LT has more kick now it seems then the goji. Not sure if my goji moms stressed or ive been smoking it to long but its pretty weak compared to the LT these days so it maybe getting culled. Very sad as its a beast of a plant that purple stemmed goji.


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 24, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> 10yrs ago or so, when he was gifting lots out. the consensus in Oregon was his gear was good, not great due to potency issues. I seen since then, with the black triangle and many others, his strain potency has gone up, which is a good thing. On most all his strains. Again, back then, it was mainly snow lotus crosses and others, not too many og's, chems, etc. Glad Bodhi rolls with the times.


The only snow lotus cross I have smoked was some space cake I picked up from Reef dispensary last august in Vegas. Taste was nothing special but it was some damn potent stuff. Buddy I was with is a very casual smoker and after smoking a joint standing out on the strip, he had to go back to his room and crash for a bit, the lights and crowds just overwhelmed him and he got a wicked case of the spins. Rest of the trip he would only take a couple puffs at a time lol.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 24, 2019)

Great.
I was all excited about the Sky Lotus I'm running and I read this. 
Kind of a bummer that there is no info on any of the seed bank sites about any of the strains. If you're lucky you get what the parents were.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 24, 2019)

I have Hollyweed, I've heard that's good.
I have Terpenado, really haven't heard anything about that.


----------



## Dude74 (Feb 24, 2019)

Good morning bodhi fam,

More cowbell ogkb remix 

15-20 days since flowers set in.

2x2x4 tent, 12/12, under 600w Viparspectra, with both switches flipped on. 

Cheers!


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> The only snow lotus cross I have smoked was some space cake I picked up from Reef dispensary last august in Vegas. Taste was nothing special but it was some damn potent stuff. Buddy I was with is a very casual smoker and after smoking a joint standing out on the strip, he had to go back to his room and crash for a bit, the lights and crowds just overwhelmed him and he got a wicked case of the spins. Rest of the trip he would only take a couple puffs at a time lol.


what I mean. 10 yrs ago different than last august. lol. With the other stuff in his arsenal thesedays, its kinda obvious he went for some more potent strains. I actually had someone make Head Trip x SSDD, which was some of the best meds I'd had. But it kinda like gooey, gooeybreeder was handing those out for yrs, the gooey mom, think there was a 75% gooey and many other crosses. They just werent potent enough when patients you grow for want an og or chem potency. Nowadays, people seem to like it alot too. I think he's upped his game also. He quit trying to breed to that maui haze side I think I read he posted somewhere, he wasn't getting anywhere with it.


----------



## ibitegirls (Feb 24, 2019)

wolfpack - chopped at 11 weeks


----------



## ibitegirls (Feb 24, 2019)

deep line alchemy #7 (old mother afghani x 88g13/hp) chopped at 11 weeks


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 24, 2019)

Mothers Milk #2 53 DFF (days from flip, lol!)


----------



## Rosinallday (Feb 24, 2019)

Space monkey first to hit the dirt. 12/12 germination. Hope they all come up. This is my only Bodhi for this coming season other than maybe some dla5 crosses. Could be the year of the monkey?


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 24, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Yeah that looks really similar @natureboygrower nice work. Hows the flavour on her? I'm retiring my Goji after this run for Space Monkey.
> 
> Tranquil Elelphantiser Remix
> View attachment 4287447
> ...


Still drying.I've been experimenting with my drying conditions and drying really slow.Theyve been around 60%rh and 55°f.
That TER looks killer
Untrimmed Goji


----------



## highvibes (Feb 24, 2019)

first timer.... cool to hang out here....??
this goji og is all nepali.....
her berry lets my spirit soar..............
cant wait to pop the f2s....

 

highvibes


----------



## Phatlewtz (Feb 24, 2019)

highvibes said:


> first timer.... cool to hang out here....??
> this goji og is all nepali.....
> her berry lets my spirit soar..............
> cant wait to pop the f2s....
> ...


Everyone is welcome here, even me and I'm a horrible person!


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 24, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I have Hollyweed, I've heard that's good.
> I have Terpenado, really haven't heard anything about that.


There are fire reviews of Terpendado. Search the thread or instagram #terpenado


----------



## Cathouse (Feb 24, 2019)

Sorry if this seems off topic 
I’m interested in the best light to simulate what the creator used “Bodhi”

I’m currently experimenting with some new led stuff, but mostly for veg 
Also running mh as well as some sodium vapor 
Can’t say I have noticed any difference between the MH and the SV.
Has anyone noticed a longer finish using LED?

I’ve pushed out the old gals that are close to finish using an led light and they seem slow to turn amber 

Currently experimenting with 
SSDD BT Silver Mountain Lucky Wookie Space Monkey Dream Lotus plus a few more and a few freebies from GLG
Thanks
Bodhi and all who contribute here


----------



## rasna (Feb 24, 2019)

I would like to try some bodhi strain in outdoor... I never did any of his crosses.
I am at 45 degrees north latitude.
Harvest time should preferably not go beyond mid-October.

I have the possibility to choose between these strain:

Field Trip (GSC x Sunshine Daydream)
Sakura (Bubba Katsu x Wookie 15)
Purple Wookie (Purple Unicorn F3 x Wookie 15)
Wookie Hashplant (Wookie 7 x 88G13HP)
Angelica (Hells Angels OG x 88G13HP)

someone ran one of these strain? 
what can you tell me about these strains?
do you think they can finish by mid- October?
Which of these do you recommend?


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 24, 2019)

ibitegirls said:


> wolfpack - chopped at 11 weeks
> 
> View attachment 4288710
> View attachment 4288715 View attachment 4288711


nice. how did you like the wolfpack?


----------



## zeeman (Feb 25, 2019)

Phatlewtz said:


> I was always curious which Bodhi strains were considered bad crosses? Would it be as easy to figure out as looking at all the banks and seeing what the majority of old stock is? I've never had a bad experience, and I'm a VERY VERY chitty grower that gets lucky sometimes but was asked this and I didn't have an answer for once, quite the oddity


No bad crosses, just ones that don’t get grown again 
RIP blue sunshine lol


----------



## Grower899 (Feb 25, 2019)

zeeman said:


> No bad crosses, just ones that don’t get grown again
> RIP blue sunshine lol


What did you dislike about the blue sunshine? I love my ssdd, just started searching my blue sunshine pack. 1 female 1 male so far.


----------



## Tstat (Feb 25, 2019)

My testers are almost done, so I am looking to start something new from seed. Here is what I am looking at:

*Bodhi:*
Elfinstone
Solo’s Stash
Lemon Lotus
Mothers Milk
Bingo Pajama

*Or GLG freebies:*
GG4 x 3 Headed Dragon
SFV OG x 3 Headed Dragon x Tuna Pack
98 BK x Long Bottom Leaf
White Skunk x Long Bottom Leaf
Dead Head x Long Bottom Leaf
Panty Melt x TE Remix

Any suggestions?

My Medo Purps x SSDD:


----------



## rasna (Feb 25, 2019)

rasna said:


> I would like to try some bodhi strain in outdoor... I never did any of his crosses.
> I am at 45 degrees north latitude.
> Harvest time should preferably not go beyond mid-October.
> 
> ...


no one who has grown one of these strains in outdoor?


----------



## torontoke (Feb 25, 2019)

rasna said:


> I would like to try some bodhi strain in outdoor... I never did any of his crosses.
> I am at 45 degrees north latitude.
> Harvest time should preferably not go beyond mid-October.
> 
> ...


 The wookie crosses are probably the fastest finishers I’d start with those.


----------



## rasna (Feb 25, 2019)

torontoke said:


> The wookie crosses are probably the fastest finishers I’d start with those.


Ok, good to know
I thought the 88g13hp crosses were the fastest...
I would also like to try the strain Field Trip (GSC x Sunshine Daydream)... someone has cultivated it?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 25, 2019)

It seems that there might be something very fast flowering In Wookie that shows in fraction of crosses.


----------



## Rosinallday (Feb 25, 2019)

rasna said:


> Ok, good to know
> I thought the 88g13hp crosses were the fastest...
> I would also like to try the strain Field Trip (GSC x Sunshine Daydream)... someone has cultivated it?


Both the Wookie and Hp males produce fast flowering pheno's. I've had hp dom pheno's that finished September 15th in S.Oregon.


----------



## rasna (Feb 25, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> Both the Wookie and Hp males produce fast flowering pheno's. I've had hp dom pheno's that finished September 15th in S.Oregon.


thank you! valuable information


----------



## torontoke (Feb 25, 2019)

rasna said:


> Ok, good to know
> I thought the 88g13hp crosses were the fastest...
> I would also like to try the strain Field Trip (GSC x Sunshine Daydream)... someone has cultivated it?


I’ve grown a few Wookie and hp crosses over the years and found the wookie a lil faster. Bodhi also told me himself that the wookies were fastest.
I grew field trip out awhile back and got a few Hermies. I’m guessing those were cookie leaners but haven’t risked running the rest of the pack


----------



## rasna (Feb 25, 2019)

well, I will certainly grow some cross with the male wookie 15
I'm sorry to hear about the herma...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 25, 2019)

Tstat said:


> My testers are almost done, so I am looking to start something new from seed. Here is what I am looking at:
> 
> *Bodhi:*
> Elfinstone
> ...


Lemon Lotus if you are wanting phenos that cover both indica and sativa. I am kicking myself in the ass (not the plant  ) for not taking clones. Especially after some time in the jars. The smells, tastes, and potency have gotten significantly better on each one. 
I have also seen lots of good about the Mothers Milk .

Cheers


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 25, 2019)

rasna said:


> I would like to try some bodhi strain in outdoor... I never did any of his crosses.
> I am at 45 degrees north latitude.
> Harvest time should preferably not go beyond mid-October.
> 
> ...


The 88G13 crosses will have early phenos.
I have run the GG4 x SSDD outdoors and it is some of my favorite smoke. Tons of frost, done late Sept.


----------



## Morae (Feb 25, 2019)

I got a freebie recently of More Cowbell, but it was listed as More Cowbell (OGKB remix). Anybody know what the "OGKB" thing is about?


----------



## rasna (Feb 25, 2019)

Morae said:


> I got a freebie recently of More Cowbell, but it was listed as More Cowbell (OGKB remix). Anybody know what the "OGKB" thing is about?


OG Kush Breath


----------



## Morae (Feb 25, 2019)

rasna said:


> OG Kush Breath


Thanks, never heard of ogkb before now lol but reading about it seems like it'll be a winner.


----------



## mathed (Feb 25, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> Nah no light leaks. It's not everything though. It's only those 5 plants. If EVERYTHING was throwing balls then yes, I'd agree. Bunch of other strains in there which did not throw balls which leads me to think it's genetic or genetic reaction specific to the environment.


My granola funk hermied pretty bad for some reason, no real issues like that with more cowbell or the monkey though. The gf self pollinated quite a bit.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 25, 2019)

I've got


Rosinallday said:


> Both the Wookie and Hp males produce fast flowering pheno's. I've had hp dom pheno's that finished September 15th in S.Oregon.


 I have a SSH x 88G13 that's done around 7 weeks. Going to reveg to run outdoors here in NS.


----------



## ibitegirls (Feb 25, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> nice. how did you like the wolfpack?


It was easiest plant I've ever grown. She literally just grew herself, lol. She smells like diesel fuel. Harvest was above my expectations for a 2 gallon grow. Trichomes plenty. Right now I have her hanging in the drying room. I will report back on how she tastes once the curing is finished. Only con is she took a little bit longer to fully mature (11 weeks for the pheno i had, probably a sativa).


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 25, 2019)

SSH x 88G13


----------



## zeeman (Feb 25, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> What did you dislike about the blue sunshine? I love my ssdd, just started searching my blue sunshine pack. 1 female 1 male so far.


I was looking for something with a blueberry taste and also ran boysenberry hashplant at the same time and just liked the HP way more (finished faster, better bag appeal, berry taste). I will say that there were some pretty’s frosty phenos of the blue sunshine, just too many seed packs and too little space.
I’ll probably try raspberry sunshine soon and have to kick something else out


----------



## zeeman (Feb 25, 2019)

Morae said:


> Thanks, never heard of ogkb before now lol but reading about it seems like it'll be a winner.


Ogkb=slow vegging cookies. Frosty tight nugs. Be careful for Hermans.


----------



## zeeman (Feb 25, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> The 88G13 crosses will have early phenos.
> I have run the GG4 x SSDD outdoors and it is some of my favorite smoke. Tons of frost, done late Sept.


Is the gg4xssdd something that was released? Never seen it at a seedbank


----------



## Morae (Feb 26, 2019)

zeeman said:


> Ogkb=slow vegging cookies. Frosty tight nugs. Be careful for Hermans.


Much appreciated man, I need all the info I can get. Any thoughts on potency/buzz type, or yield?


----------



## Morae (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm making my way through this giant thread, picking up some great info about bodhi's males but is there any kind of reference guide for them anywhere? How dominant are they in crosses, what traits they tend to pass on, etc? If not, I think it'd be super cool if the folks who are more familiar with his breeding stock would put together a guide that could get stickied, so folks new to his genetics can go in better informed.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 26, 2019)

Morae said:


> I'm making my way through this giant thread, picking up some great info about bodhi's males but is there any kind of reference guide for them anywhere? How dominant are they in crosses, what traits they tend to pass on, etc? If not, I think it'd be super cool if the folks who are more familiar with his breeding stock would put together a guide that could get stickied, so folks new to his genetics can go in better informed.


I was randomly searching and found a archive and description of most of his strains let me see if i can find it .

I was kinda shocked its pretty detailed

themodern.farm/Bodhi.txt

Copy amd paste its pretty old it might have been mentioned here idk but good info


----------



## rasna (Feb 26, 2019)

well, for those interested in growing outdoors

from the information that I managed to collect,
generally the harvest takes place:

Wookie#15 - 88G13HP - SSDD : from mid-September to mid-October

Appalachia : mid-October - November

Goji OG - White/Snow Lotus : end-October - November

of course it is generally... we should consider our latitude etc... and the female used in the cross


----------



## Greensinatra (Feb 26, 2019)

zeeman said:


> Is the gg4xssdd something that was released? Never seen it at a seedbank


Gg4xssdd is a freebie at GLG listed for outdoors. Ran it last summer. Had to harvest early due to botrytis. Was very happy with the bud I was able to save even though it could have gone a few more weeks. 2 years in a row with crazy humidity at the end of the season. Maybe Mother Nature will give me a break this year


----------



## zeeman (Feb 26, 2019)

Greensinatra said:


> Gg4xssdd is a freebie at GLG listed for outdoors. Ran it last summer. Had to harvest early due to botrytis. Was very happy with the bud I was able to save even though it could have gone a few more weeks. 2 years in a row with crazy humidity at the end of the season. Maybe Mother Nature will give me a break this year


Right on. Good luck, good vibes for 2019!


----------



## zeeman (Feb 26, 2019)

Morae said:


> Much appreciated man, I need all the info I can get. Any thoughts on potency/buzz type, or yield?


I’m pretty sure ogkb is known to be potent but low yielding


----------



## rasna (Feb 26, 2019)

Anyone have info on purple wookie (roadkillunicorn F3 x wookie #15)?

any info is appreciated


----------



## Tstat (Feb 26, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Lemon Lotus if you are wanting phenos that cover both indica and sativa. I am kicking myself in the ass (not the plant  ) for not taking clones. Especially after some time in the jars. The smells, tastes, and potency have gotten significantly better on each one.
> I have also seen lots of good about the Mothers Milk .
> 
> Cheers


Yea, my thought is Mothers Milk, but I don't have anything lemony going, so maybe I go with those first. Thanks for the input, man!


----------



## Tstat (Feb 26, 2019)

rasna said:


> I would like to try some bodhi strain in outdoor.


Last season I ran SSDD, Goji OG, and Space Monkey. Now, of course it could be different where you are, I'm in New England where it's really hard for anything to finish before bud rot shows up.

Goji was the best, it had minimal rot and finished in October. SSDD was also good and stayed alive (after several chops) until November! Space Monkey, forget it. It rotted up so fast and so early, I got nothing from it. Indoors it's my favorite, but not suited for NE weather due to it's thick bud structure.

Hope this helps!


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 26, 2019)

rasna said:


> Anyone have info on purple wookie (roadkillunicorn F3 x wookie #15)?
> 
> any info is appreciated


Purple wookie v2 (rkuf3 x wookie15) I just ran and it’s very dank. Just reeks. But on the low yielding side for sure.


----------



## mrrager420 (Feb 26, 2019)

jp68 said:


> The Hp leaner has a farm poop smell on top of a bit of pine and is not as big, dense as the the Congo leaner . The congo one is what I kept and its a vigorous plant with a heavy pine cardamom smell that puts out big light green buds. If its stacking nugs and has a pine scent that maybe it


Idk if it's the same pheno you mentioned but i'm thinking it's a Congo leaner because she's HUGE and vigorous. Not small at all. Fan leaves were bigger than my hands (size L gloves) just in a 6in pot. Roots just want to keep spreading. Buds haven't started stacking yet. Maybe a week or two. I'll see what smells i pick up along the way.


----------



## maple sloth (Feb 26, 2019)

I just cracked a pack of Barefoot Doctor and Strawberry Milk x Kushberry. Anyone have any experience with Barefoot Doc or Strawberry Milk?


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 26, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I was randomly searching and found a archive and description of most of his strains let me see if i can find it .
> 
> I was kinda shocked its pretty detailed
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch for finding this. I was actively looking for a few descriptions in this list. What an awesome find.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 26, 2019)

Greensinatra said:


> Gg4xssdd is a freebie at GLG listed for outdoors. Ran it last summer. Had to harvest early due to botrytis. Was very happy with the bud I was able to save even though it could have gone a few more weeks. 2 years in a row with crazy humidity at the end of the season. Maybe Mother Nature will give me a break this year


I ran a full pack of the GG4 x SSDD and culled the weaklings early on. I was left with 4 healthy females and the nicest male I have seen in many years. Two of the females showed signs of PM and two did not. I F2'd all of them with that male and hit a few other ladies as well. As soon as I can post pics (not sure if its me or the forum rules) I will post pics of the GGr x SSDD male and females.


----------



## rasna (Feb 26, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Last season I ran SSDD, Goji OG, and Space Monkey. Now, of course it could be different where you are, I'm in New England where it's really hard for anything to finish before bud rot shows up.
> 
> Goji was the best, it had minimal rot and finished in October. SSDD was also good and stayed alive (after several chops) until November! Space Monkey, forget it. It rotted up so fast and so early, I got nothing from it. Indoors it's my favorite, but not suited for NE weather due to it's thick bud structure.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks for the info

we are more or less at the same latitude... they are in southern Europe in a Mediterranean microclimate

I took these strains:

Hollyweed (la pure kush x 88g13hp)
Wookie Hashplant (wookie x 88g13hp)
Sakura (Bubba katsu x wookie)

I would need another strain, with a big yield and that will end by mid-October

Tips?
I would have gone with the bbhashplant but it's not stock...


----------



## Krippie94 (Feb 27, 2019)

Anyone run Cherry Queen?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 27, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> Anyone run Cherry Queen?


The search function in the upper right on this site works great. I typed in Cherry queen Bodhi and had lots of great info come up.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-2059#post-14509765

Cheers


----------



## Krippie94 (Feb 27, 2019)

N.R.G. said:


> I'm on the fence right now. I kind of want to grab some Dragons Blood x 88g13/hp and Hollyweed. I will order from JBC though if I pull the trigger. He has a new freebie that I'm interested in - Road Kill Unicorn V2.


Getting KEY v2 as my feebie. Can't wait!!!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 27, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> The search function in the upper right on this site works great. I typed in Cherry queen Bodhi and had lots of great info come up.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-2059#post-14509765
> 
> Cheers


Searching RIU really will give tons of information if asked. 
Can’t remember how a strain finished a couple years ago? Search your own posts.
Search a particular relevant thread or forum. Search for post by certain experts or even assholes.

Everything each of us has contributed is remembered and can be recalled at any time.


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 27, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> Anyone run Cherry Queen?


I ran a couple indoors. Single cola dominate plants, fat dense flowers. I didn't find any cherry in the couple I grew, more of a old school afghani smell/taste. Very low maintenance, easy plants to grow. I don't have any pics, but #cherryqueen on instagram will give you a idea of structure and yield.


----------



## Tstat (Feb 27, 2019)

I posted these in my journal, but here are the Medo Purps/SSDD. I have them in straight water for a week of flushing and finishing:


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 27, 2019)

DIs


GreenHighlander said:


> The 5 other Lemon Lotus at day 47 from flip.
> Ms Strawberry
> View attachment 4257492
> The unnotable one is starting to show some purple on leaf edges
> ...


did them plants finish ok? Nice looking buds but I notice the plants were pretty early yellowed out with many weeks to go.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 27, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> DIs
> 
> did them plants finish ok? Nice looking buds but I notice the plants were pretty early yellowed out with many weeks to go.


They were all posted in this thread through finish as well as my grow journal. The Christmas tree one is the only one that faded early. It also went the longest. But I also prefer faded early to no fade in the finished product. I typically shoot for fading to start with roughly 2 weeks to go and hope for most large fan leaves to be dead and gone by harvest.
All that being said I am very happy with Lemon Lotus. The 2 Lemon G leaners are both top notch sativa smoke with a lemon smell and taste, and the 4 others are all great SL indica leaning evening smoke. I regret not f2ing or taking cuts. 

Cheers


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 27, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> They were all posted in this thread through finish as well as my grow journal. The Christmas tree one is the only one that faded early. It also went the longest. But I also prefer faded early to no fade in the finished product. I typically shoot for fading to start with roughly 2 weeks to go and hope for most large fan leaves to be dead and gone by harvest.
> All that being said I am very happy with Lemon Lotus. The 2 Lemon G leaners are both top notch sativa smoke with a lemon smell and taste, and the 4 others are all great SL indica leaning evening smoke. I regret not f2ing or taking cuts.
> 
> Cheers


Cool man. Just was curious cause I’m debating whether to keep em green longer or let em fade earlier this time


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 27, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Cool man. Just was curious cause I’m debating whether to keep em green longer or let em fade earlier this time


IMHO The smell, taste, and most importantly effect, all seem to be better with a good fade. Of course a perfect fade is hard to achieve on the first run but it does happen.

Cheers


----------



## Chef420 (Feb 27, 2019)

rasna said:


> Anyone have info on purple wookie (roadkillunicorn F3 x wookie #15)?
> 
> any info is appreciated


Purple wookie. 
Light feeder, lavender/floral/fruit aroma from wookie 15 father. 
Minimal stretch, maybe 0.5, clones well and revegged well. 
Pink tinged calyxes and spicy on the stem rub. Made me sneeze. 
High was narcotic-like and I’d still feel it the following morning. Lowish yielder so benefits from longer veg time. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 27, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Yea, my thought is Mothers Milk, but I don't have anything lemony going, so maybe I go with those first. Thanks for the input, man!


You may want to look at Lemon Wookie. I ran some testers, and while most were moderately to more than moderately lemony, I did get 2 that were fresh squeezed lemonade... delicious!

And the buzz ain't bad, either!


----------



## highvibes (Feb 27, 2019)

thx for the warm welcome, friends n fam !!!
heres some souveneers....

space monkey f2...


black triangle f2...
 
sunshine daydream f2...


highvibes


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 27, 2019)

Hit Shoe up if you need the Black Triangle x SSDD... he has 5 packs in-stock on his site but is not taking orders right now due to a Medical Emergency so shoot him an email if you want them. There are only 55 packs PERIOD. I got some already so spreading the B love!


----------



## Krippie94 (Feb 27, 2019)

highvibes said:


> thx for the warm welcome, friends n fam !!!
> heres some souveneers....
> 
> space monkey f2...
> ...


Well done sir!!! That's what I'm talkin' 'bout!!!


----------



## Krippie94 (Feb 27, 2019)

highvibes said:


> thx for the warm welcome, friends n fam !!!
> heres some souveneers....
> 
> space monkey f2...
> ...


WELL DONE!


----------



## DonnyDee (Feb 28, 2019)

GojiOG 59F


----------



## Krippie94 (Feb 28, 2019)

highvibes said:


> thx for the warm welcome, friends n fam !!!
> heres some souveneers....
> 
> space monkey f2...
> ...


SWEET!!!


----------



## maple sloth (Feb 28, 2019)

Has anyone grown out their Love Triangles? I'm only half way through flower but I'm very impressed with these considering they were freebies. Great structure with lots of frost a very nice fruity smell. No intersex traits.

But nitrogen sensitivity from the Snow Lotus is present in some phenos just as other Snow Lotus crosses have.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 28, 2019)

Golden Triangle day 43 of 12/12


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Feb 28, 2019)

A few shots of Sunshine 4 at day 63 . No Flash no Filter


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 28, 2019)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> A few shots of Sunshine 4 at day 63 . No Flash no Filter View attachment 4291567 View attachment 4291564 View attachment 4291565


That is some frosty shit.


----------



## Krippie94 (Feb 28, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> Has anyone grown out their Love Triangles? I'm only half way through flower but I'm very impressed with these considering they were freebies. Great structure with lots of frost a very nice fruity smell. No intersex traits.
> 
> But nitrogen sensitivity from the Snow Lotus is present in some phenos just as other Snow Lotus crosses have.
> 
> View attachment 4291342


I can't find the pic but we had Moontang and it looked identical to that. 
Not saying goodnight. Just sayin'


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 28, 2019)

State good shit!! Now thats bud porn


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 1, 2019)

I need a good SLEEP aid strain. I've had insomnia for years. And it can take a toll. Any input on this is much appreciated. I need a knock out...stay out, goodnight sleep Bodhi strain. 
Thank ya'lls!


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 1, 2019)

One more thing before I try to sleep...
We've been making seeds/chucking for a few years now. What's the general consensus on using s1's for breeding? I used some King Louis XIII s1's years ago to make a cross. And the results were not good. So I don't know how to feel about paying 100 bucks for a pack of seeds that were motheted from bagseeds.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 1, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> I need a good SLEEP aid strain. I've had insomnia for years. And it can take a toll. Any input on this is much appreciated. I need a knock out...stay out, goodnight sleep Bodhi strain.
> Thank ya'lls!


Check g13HP crosses, especially those crossed to another Indica. Lots of stuff should help from current lineup.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 1, 2019)

Many, if not most, American hybreeds have unknown bagseed in their genetics. Just the way it is.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Mar 1, 2019)

Secret Chief at day 63 getting her fade on.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 1, 2019)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Secret Chief at day 63 getting her fade on. View attachment 4291788


A favorite at our house that I haven’t seen for a while. The Chief is very strong and will throw you to the couch and sit on you!


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 1, 2019)

I have the opportunity to choose some of these from someone.
Any recommendations?
- Angelica
- Black Triangle
- Cluster Funk
- Dream Lotus
- Granola FUnk
- Lazy Lightning
- Neroli 91
- Soraya


----------



## ibitegirls (Mar 1, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I have the opportunity to choose some of these from someone.
> Any recommendations?
> - Angelica
> - Black Triangle
> ...


Its Bodhi bro. You grow everything that says Bodhi on it. Maybe not grow outdoor strains indoors though


----------



## SirChocolopousRex (Mar 1, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> I need a good SLEEP aid strain. I've had insomnia for years. And it can take a toll. Any input on this is much appreciated. I need a knock out...stay out, goodnight sleep Bodhi strain.
> Thank ya'lls!


Me too!

Problem is, I'm pretty resistant to what people describe as couch lock. I grew Time Bandit as it is pretty "indica" heavy. Warm feeling with noncouch lock for me, but it did allow me to fall asleep easily and stay asleep. Interestingly enough raspberry sunshine, a Goji OG x SSDD cross had the same effect with more clear headed balanced effects. So I prefer that one. I think it may be an SSDD leaner.

My advice would be to pick up SSDD (while it lasts) or a cross and like the other person said a 88G13HP crossed with a heavy indica.


----------



## undercovergrow (Mar 1, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> I need a good SLEEP aid strain. I've had insomnia for years. And it can take a toll. Any input on this is much appreciated. I need a knock out...stay out, goodnight sleep Bodhi strain.
> Thank ya'lls!


i think Dank Sinatra would work - that is something i recently grew as a F2 gift and the smoke was very sedative for me personally. it was only smoked at night and because of how tired it made me, i'll probably only grow it again if i need a sleep-inducing stash.


----------



## Rosinallday (Mar 1, 2019)

#2 ssdd x bbhp. Trimming up some of last year's outdoor. Super sticky I have to clean my scissors every couple nugs it's a pain. Not as load as I was hoping for but still very good.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 1, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I have the opportunity to choose some of these from someone.
> Any recommendations?
> - Angelica
> - Black Triangle
> ...


The first three, Granola, and Neroli.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 1, 2019)

Sleepy indicas. Look at the DLA lines. Pretty much any Indica female x these males: g13/hp, wookie, omg, ssdd.

Nice cross Rosin. Did the bbhp bump up the yield? Lots of blueberry?


----------



## Rosinallday (Mar 1, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Sleepy indicas. Look at the DLA lines. Pretty much any Indica female x these males: g13/hp, wookie, omg, ssdd.
> 
> Nice cross Rosin. Did the bbhp bump up the yield? Lots of blueberry?


Not a big yeilder but I think the bbhp made it easier to grow outside. The ssdd didn't like the cold at all but these did fine. Subtle blueberry but it's there.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 1, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> Not a big yeilder but I think the bbhp made it easier to grow outside. The ssdd didn't like the cold at all but these did fine. Subtle blueberry but it's there.


Is SSDD good for sleep? I know it's got Bubba and Wookie in there.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 1, 2019)

I'll check out the DLA line. Been wanting that Iraqi anyway. So far the strains i remember putting me to sleep have been different varietals. Trainwreck (Petaluma)
Mango Skunk and our af-PAK. 
Not sure what that's all about. Sativa, hybrid, and pure indica 
What's Bodhi'S one. . . Mango Biche? What is that?


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 1, 2019)

I want that iraqi x g13/hp too. the DLA line is mostly full indica night time weed. that's a really good choice. urkle x indica crosses will make me fall asleep early on the couch

mango biche is colombian sativa(s) x afghani male. 50/50 hybrid. You're gonna get some super long sativas, hybrids, some indica phenos


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 1, 2019)

ibitegirls said:


> Its Bodhi bro. You grow everything that says Bodhi on it. Maybe not grow outdoor strains indoors though


Black triangle has a huge rep along with hollyweed
I have some granola funk from a dispensary. strong terps and unique. I liked it better than the archive cookie cross I got at the same time. Can't remember which one it is from archive. GF was lemon cookie lavendar bo funk


----------



## Rosinallday (Mar 1, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> Is SSDD good for sleep? I know it's got Bubba and Wookie in there.


It's potent I can tell you that much. I thought black triangle was very sedating.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2019)

4 Black Triangle at 44 days, very strong and spicy smells, buds not as firm or as large as I expected but the next 10 days should give better look. A couple are beginning to purple with greens getting lighter. Loaded with trikhomes. Lots of stickiness. These have been strong and vigorous and easy. They train well for LST or whatever.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## CopaGenetics (Mar 2, 2019)

Just getting used to loading up pics etc here... There are the GG4 x SSDD freebies that Great Lakes Genetics has. This is my go to smoke, it smells like temple ball hashy, smooth, silky, goodness. I will be running this again for personal stash. Get some while you can imo. Extremely easy plant to do outdoors... literally no care needed all summer.


----------



## GanjaSnake (Mar 2, 2019)

I'll throw this in since nobody else has, whatever strain you choose just be sure to take it till its got lots of amber... seems to always put me down hard if they go extra long.


Krippie94 said:


> I need a good SLEEP aid strain. I've had insomnia for years. And it can take a toll. Any input on this is much appreciated. I need a knock out...stay out, goodnight sleep Bodhi strain.
> Thank ya'lls!


----------



## jpdnkstr (Mar 2, 2019)

GanjaSnake said:


> I'll throw this in since nobody else has, whatever strain you choose just be sure to take it till its got lots of amber... seems to always put me down hard if they go extra long.


Excellent advice!


----------



## ibitegirls (Mar 2, 2019)

GanjaSnake said:


> I'll throw this in since nobody else has, whatever strain you choose just be sure to take it till its got lots of amber... seems to always put me down hard if they go extra long.


This is why I love vapes. Even if its super potent weed, I can just take a small hit every hour or so and not fall asleep. I have SSDD I harvested two years ago and I still have two jars left because its so potent. lol


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Mar 2, 2019)

A comparison of DLA5 f2s. The first 2 are the ones I showed earlier when I moved them outdoors, SoCal mid-January at 26 days, they have taken a serious beating in the last 6 weeks, rain, frost, hail. extreme winds. I thought the hail would flatten them but the stalks are totally rigid like tree branches.

Tough plants. I am surprised. It was raining when I snapped these pics.

 



The 3rd pic is the one that led the relatively pampered life indoors. 


 


It will be interesting to see how they finish. Outdoor ones may have more smell & are a couple days ahead in flower time.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 2, 2019)

W


----------



## ibitegirls (Mar 2, 2019)

I had 7 Goji OG seeds, due to environment issues, only one spurted. That one seed turned out to be a female, lucky me!

Here she is after 4 days of being chopped:


----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 3, 2019)

Twin flame  really liking the crosses of Wookie 15! Really sweet aroma with the cedar as well, very loud as the kids say haha
May not be the biggest bud but they do not shrink much and so so resinous/clumpy


----------



## hillbill (Mar 3, 2019)

Space Monkey and Phone Home have been wonderful on this hill!


----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 3, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Space Monkey and Phone Home have been wonderful on this hill!


I still have phone home on ice I think I’ll bump it up in the rotation!


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 3, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Space Monkey and Phone Home have been wonderful on this hill!


Phone Home was quite the treat when I ran it! She was a magnesium junkie and finished with sparkly, lime-green buds. Wonderful fruity nose too.


----------



## Amber Trikes (Mar 4, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I have the opportunity to choose some of these from someone.
> Any recommendations?
> - Angelica
> - Black Triangle
> ...


just finishing some angelica right now, around 10 days to go. first run from clones, i ran a few from seed pheno-hunting and there wasn't much variability in them. got 2 females out of 7 beans. they're really nice flowers with good yield and rave reviews all around. nice balance between the OG and HP. very train-able, this would crush in a SOG setup.

fairly complex terp profile imo, citrus > gas > funk > incense


----------



## highvibes (Mar 4, 2019)

public service announcement....

4 all u wanting to use bodhi seeds in pollen chuckin projects,,, he wrote this on a diff cannabis site recently



bodhi said:


> hello [edit] friends…..
> 
> i want to apologize for not being able to be more present in the online world, 2018 was a very challenging year and it took all my time just keeping the garden going and the ship afloat at home. we are still a family business and i pretty much do everything along with help from my wife. i love what i do, and do it with all my heart and soul but time is the one commodity i wish i had more of. so….big thanks and blessings to all of you that support us doing what we do and sharing in the process together.
> 
> ...


i like his approach !!!

i plan 2 do sum chuckin with this bodhi apollo 11g f3 purp pheno ...


highvibes


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Mar 4, 2019)

highvibes said:


> public service announcement....
> 
> 4 all u wanting to use bodhi seeds in pollen chuckin projects,,, he wrote this on a diff cannabis site recently
> 
> ...


That's a good site. I'm still surprised he even remembered how to use a computer after so much time a way from it lol


----------



## Tstat (Mar 5, 2019)

Sometimes you just have to be tough on the Goji girls. They don't behave, lol.





Tie your mother down!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 5, 2019)

I noticed this thread got kicked to the second page. Unacceptable! 

Cobra Lips #2
 
Cobra Lips #3




And then I took some Sunshine Daydream and Goji OG and made this....
 

I've been away from the boards for a while (fam stuff) and I'm still trying to get caught up on all the threads and work through my inbox. We were only home a few days after dropping our son off at the airport to report for basic and we had leave again.
Feels good to be home. I missed my dog and I missed you guys too 

Everyone's gardens look incredible


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 5, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4293206 Twin flame  really liking the crosses of Wookie 15! Really sweet aroma with the cedar as well, very loud as the kids say haha
> May not be the biggest bud but they do not shrink much and so so resinous/clumpy


You hit that one out the park! 
What a beautiful representation of what that Wookie 15 can put out

So awesome to see dragboat now has a banner on RIU for Great Lakes Genetics too
Bout time


----------



## Tstat (Mar 5, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> And then I took some Sunshine Daydream and Goji OG and made this....


Wow, please elaborate! Thats a lot of goodness


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 5, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4293206 Twin flame  really liking the crosses of Wookie 15! Really sweet aroma with the cedar as well, very loud as the kids say haha
> May not be the biggest bud but they do not shrink much and so so resinous/clumpy


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 5, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Wow, please elaborate! Thats a lot of goodness


That run was done with mostly trim and larf, blasted thru a closed loop with tane and put into a vac chamber for a 24hr purge. I think that run gave me around 35 grams. 
My set-up is primitive and I'm still very much an amateur but with each run I'm learning and getting better. I have to give credit to Mr Tang too. He has a lot of down time in the winter and has been a huge help. For added safety its always good to have an extra set of eyes.

But I'd like to venture into rosin and move away from solvents.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 5, 2019)

we've been blessed with a few packs on the way. I have been wanting Black Triangle since it "dropped" . we've ran the g13hp once. but never the triangle. what to expect ? I'll be delving into the genetics on this one for long long time. we're so thankful for this gift. Also, is the Goji, and Ancient OG's out of stock EVERYWHERE???


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 5, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I noticed this thread got kicked to the second page. Unacceptable!
> 
> Cobra Lips #2
> View attachment 4294608
> ...


Very nice-jus took down my clone run of cobra lips "marion cobretti" last night


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 5, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Very nice-jus took down my clone run of cobra lips "marion cobretti" down last nightView attachment 4294666 View attachment 4294667 View attachment 4294668


That looks fantastic. 
I think people sleep on this one because the Chem 3 cut isn't as widely known or used in many crosses. 
My first run with these beans a couple yrs ago gave me a really potent girl. Wish I still had it.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 5, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> That looks fantastic.
> I think people sleep on this one because the Chem 3 cut isn't as widely known or used in many crosses.
> My first run with these beans a couple yrs ago gave me a really potent girl. Wish I still had it.


Thank you-stuck this girl in a lil 2gallon & squeezed her in & I would work on other plants around her & ole marion would rub on my forearms & elbows if I wasnt careful & put a stink on me I couldn't wash off
I remember you running it awhile back that's why I got it
Quite a few I wish I had back as well


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Mar 5, 2019)

Chopped this Lemon Wookie V1 yesterday, 72 days I believe. Here’s a shot after a day of hanging. This thing is super “loud” as they say.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 5, 2019)

Since my test runs are just about over, I was debating between popping some Lemon Lotus or Mothers Milk. As I sat there contemplating the two bags of seeds (and helped by a few vape hits of Love Triangle), it came to me.

_LL and MM_... popping 4 of each! I usually do one at a time, but what the hell. These will be my first seeds done organically in a LONG time, and should be just about ready when I gut the room and switch over to SIPs.

I wonder- I have rapid rooters and also a soil/perlite/vermiculite mix. I only have used the rapid rooters in the past because they went into hydro systems. What would be better, the plugs or 16 OZ cup with the mix? I do have luck with the rooters for the most part. I have them soaking overnight now.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Mar 5, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> we've been blessed with a few packs on the way. I have been wanting Black Triangle since it "dropped" . we've ran the g13hp once. but never the triangle. what to expect ? I'll be delving into the genetics on this one for long long time. we're so thankful for this gift. Also, is the Goji, and Ancient OG's out of stock EVERYWHERE???


Expect super tight indica nugs with some sweet chem and lemon kush flavours. 

  

That's what mine looked like harvested day 68 I want to say. Heavy tops flopping over everywhere and needs support. 

The Goji and Ancient OG have been sold out for some time.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 5, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Since my test runs are just about over, I was debating between popping some Lemon Lotus or Mothers Milk. As I sat there contemplating the two bags of seeds (and helped by a few vape hits of Love Triangle), it came to me.
> 
> _LL and MM_... popping 4 of each! I usually do one at a time, but what the hell. These will be my first seeds done organically in a LONG time, and should be just about ready when I gut the room and switch over to SIPs.
> 
> I wonder- I have rapid rooters and also a soil/perlite/vermiculite mix. I only have used the rapid rooters in the past because they went into hydro systems. What would be better, the plugs or 16 OZ cup with the mix? I do have luck with the rooters for the most part. I have them soaking overnight now.


 I use straight promix filled 2/3 full in a keg cup,if the seedling gets a bit stretchy,I just add more pro.
I do use rapid rooters to clone and those also go into my 16oz cup/ Pro after they put out some roots.Never had any problems that way.Id lean towards the 16oz cup with your mix,but I dont want to mess with your program.I think either will work.After a few weeks,they go in 1 gallons.

Nice nugs @Weliveinapolicestate 

One confirmed Lucky Wookie female out of two(the other is a little mutant,think it's a male anyways) and waiting on my two strawberry sunshines to reveal themselves.Anyone run time bandit recently? I think that might be my next bodhi gear to start.


----------



## jp68 (Mar 5, 2019)

Have some Wookie Orgasms dryin and its impressive . 3 phenos out of 5 girls and some wild funk hash floral bubblegum lemon diesel smells coming out of them. The frost and density on some is off the charts as well as the colors they produce The Colors are wild man


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 5, 2019)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Expect super tight indica nugs with some sweet chem and lemon kush flavours.
> 
> View attachment 4294821 View attachment 4294822
> 
> ...


I guess it depends on pheno too but how was the effect ? OG?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 6, 2019)

*testers* mothers milk x wookie.. a little stretchy compared to the rest of the little ones (the side two in particular) but I've noticed that happen before with appy/wookie xs and it will work out well with a late top/lollypop


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 6, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> *testers* mothers milk x wookie.. a little stretchy compared to the rest of the little ones (the side two in particular) but I've noticed that happen before with appy/wookie xs and it will work out well with a late top/lollypop
> 
> View attachment 4295357


how long they been in dirt?


----------



## treco420 (Mar 6, 2019)

Had 4 females out of 10 on my Orange Wookie x Purple Unicorn F3. Here's a pic of the best one so far. Has a nice citrus smell, not too loud yet. 28 days from flip.


----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 7, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> You hit that one out the park!
> What a beautiful representation of what that Wookie 15 can put out
> 
> So awesome to see dragboat now has a banner on RIU for Great Lakes Genetics too
> Bout time


Thanks tangerine  i should forward the pic so it can go on the site if Dragboat wants. A real stand up dude and Great Lakes genetics is 100% the best place for Bodhi


----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 7, 2019)

treco420 said:


> Had 4 females out of 10 on my Orange Wookie x Purple Unicorn F3. Here's a pic of the best one so far. Has a nice citrus smell, not too loud yet. 28 days from flip.
> View attachment 4295668


That is an interesting cross, tester? I’ll definitely be watching,looks promising 
What is the loudest citrus Bodhi strain out there?


----------



## treco420 (Mar 7, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> That is an interesting cross, tester? I’ll definitely be watching,looks promising
> What is the loudest citrus Bodhi strain out there?


Yes, these are testers, forgot to mention. Not sure on the loudest citrus Bodhi strain though as I've only ran a few strains of his.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 7, 2019)

Figured I would give a tester update.
2 Skywalker x PU f3 females a couple days after topping
 
Another untopped Skywalker x PU f3 female
 
The 3 unsexed runt Skywalker x PU f3
 
2 topped female GG4 x OMG
 
Still waiting for these 5 GG4 x OMG to show sex.
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 7, 2019)

treco420 said:


> Yes, these are testers, forgot to mention. Not sure on the loudest citrus Bodhi strain though as I've only ran a few strains of his.


Nice its awesome to see testers and the genetics grow! So much choice so much fire. Pretty much one of everything plz. 

Ah yes it was kind of a broader forum question wondering what are peoples favorite citrusy strain at the moment 
cheers


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 7, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> Thanks tangerine  i should forward the pic so it can go on the site if Dragboat wants. A real stand up dude and Great Lakes genetics is 100% the best place for Bodhi


Yes! That pic would be great for the site. @Bad Dawg 

It sold me. I'm placing an order today


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 7, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4293206 Twin flame  really liking the crosses of Wookie 15! Really sweet aroma with the cedar as well, very loud as the kids say haha
> May not be the biggest bud but they do not shrink much and so so resinous/clumpy


Hey brother,I would love to have this pic on the site.
And anyone else that would like to share their picks please send to [email protected]. Please add the strain name and your name and we will add it to the pic. Thanks to all who share.


----------



## mknghorn (Mar 7, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Last season I ran SSDD, Goji OG, and Space Monkey. Now, of course it could be different where you are, I'm in New England where it's really hard for anything to finish before bud rot shows up.
> 
> Goji was the best, it had minimal rot and finished in October. SSDD was also good and stayed alive (after several chops) until November! Space Monkey, forget it. It rotted up so fast and so early, I got nothing from it. Indoors it's my favorite, but not suited for NE weather due to it's thick bud structure.
> 
> Hope this helps!


threw away more bud last summer here in new england than i ever have.(bubba kush not a great northeast outdoor strain either) got a tent and some cobs going to probably blow off outdoor this year way too frustrating.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 7, 2019)

mknghorn said:


> probably blow off outdoor this year way too frustrating.


Yea, I go into each spring with hopes, but realistic ones. I have fun seeing how my indoor strains grow outside, but I realize it never works out very well. I did get a lot of bud last season that I am still using to make edibles, concentrates, and topicals. 

Bud rot sucks, bud worms are gross, lol.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 7, 2019)

Golden Triangle day 50 of 12/12


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 8, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> And then I took some Sunshine Daydream and Goji OG and made this....
> View attachment 4294611
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 8, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Hey brother,I would love to have this pic on the site.
> And anyone else that would like to share their picks please send to [email protected]. Please add the strain name and your name and we will add it to the pic. Thanks to all who share.


Hey DBJ I’ll send you an email 
happy to give back feels like full circle


----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 8, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Golden Triangle day 50 of 12/12
> View attachment 4296136 View attachment 4296137 View attachment 4296139


Damn impressive stacks!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 8, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> Hey DBJ I’ll send you an email
> happy to give back feels like full circle


Thanks from GLG and Bodhi seeds


----------



## R Burns (Mar 8, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Golden Triangle day 50 of 12/12
> View attachment 4296136 View attachment 4296137 View attachment 4296139


This is awesome. Well done!


----------



## R Burns (Mar 8, 2019)

This is the best of the the 3 Wolf Packs that I took down recently! And it's awesome! Some of the best bud I have grown. Great sharp sour scents and flavs. The high is just incredible! The other 2 phenos were really good too, but this one is a gem! If your sitting on packs of these, you should really get on 'em


----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 8, 2019)

Mothers milk sweet berry nose, dense with great structure. Just been holding blue lens shades over iPhone cam been workin like a charm


----------



## tman42 (Mar 8, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> Damn impressive stacks!





R Burns said:


> This is awesome. Well done!


Thank you both! Had this for a couple years now and just can't let it go.


----------



## elkamino (Mar 8, 2019)

Nice work Bodhiheads!  Some nice nugs up in here, as usual.

Here’s some Sakura bud shots, the only female of 6 I popped. Chopped a week ago and F2-ed by @Nu-Be ... thanks bro!  One particularly handsome and verile and lucky Sakura male hit up a BBHP keeper and two Dynasty Ms Universe girls, these were all felled in the last couple days. 

The Sakura sensi finished right at 56 days, dense and red and earthy. Solid branching and structure and Extremely easy trimming, it’s almost not even necessary. As she’s drying the nose is getting stronger and sweeter, and maybe fruity... but mostly just smells like good ganja!  Nu-Be says to watch for a cherry Pheno, and it may be that I’m smelling...? More interesting to me are the crosses I made... It’ll be a while but I’m excited to see how the Sakura male breeds.


----------



## ibitegirls (Mar 8, 2019)

R Burns said:


> This is the best of the the 3 Wolf Packs that I took down recently! And it's awesome! Some of the best bud I have grown. Great sharp sour scents and flavs. The high is just incredible! The other 2 phenos were really good too, but this one is a gem!View attachment 4296342 If your sitting on packs of these, you should really get on 'em


Nice job!

Wolf Pack was a nice surprise for me. I was thinking since it was a freebie that it would be just okay, but I was wrong. It is amazingly good.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 8, 2019)

ibitegirls said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Wolf Pack was a nice surprise for me. I was thinking since it was a freebie that it would be just okay, but I was wrong. It is amazingly good.


I grew this along with Black Triangle and Black Lotus last year.
It was my favorite out of the three.


----------



## R Burns (Mar 8, 2019)

ibitegirls said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Wolf Pack was a nice surprise for me. I was thinking since it was a freebie that it would be just okay, but I was wrong. It is amazingly good.


Same for me!


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Mar 8, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> That is an interesting cross, tester? I’ll definitely be watching,looks promising
> What is the loudest citrus Bodhi strain out there?


Orange Sunshine is the most Orange terps I've ever came across from any breeder.


----------



## rasna (Mar 8, 2019)

but did the male appalachia go lost?

will we still see crosses with the appalachi?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 8, 2019)

rasna said:


> but did the male appalachia go lost?
> 
> will we still see crosses with the appalachi?


fwiw Ive found the wookie(an appy x) xs to be ever bit as good as the Appy's


----------



## rasna (Mar 8, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> fwiw Ive found the wookie(an appy x) xs to be ever bit as good as the Appy's


well, I just took Goji raz x wookie

I seemed to have read that the male appalachia was lost... confirmed?

I had this doubt, because on Attitude Seeds the Appalachia Super Skunk is back in stock... weird


----------



## hillbill (Mar 8, 2019)

I think seeds are made and tested and stored for future release.


----------



## jtp92 (Mar 8, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I noticed this thread got kicked to the second page. Unacceptable!
> 
> Cobra Lips #2
> View attachment 4294608
> ...


I'm digging the #3 over the #2 for some reason making my mouth water I can smell and taste it now looks good


----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 8, 2019)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Orange Sunshine is the most Orange terps I've ever came across from any breeder.


Ah I haven’t seen that one around 
Missed the boat I’m guessing


----------



## hillbill (Mar 9, 2019)

4 Black Triangle 51 days with narrower buds than I thought. These are loud cedar, pine and now strong grapefruit. Plants are average size with lots of buds. Checked trichs yesterday and all are about 50% cloudy 30% clear and 20% amber. Surprised as they are still making many new pistils. Probably pull a couple popcorn buds and check but if trikes get more amber we’ll pull shortly.

Again, any Wookie freaks! Phone Home may interest you! Loud and strong, been likin it right along. 

Related: 7 seedling Space Monkey F2s enjoying early veg and have 1 in early flower.

Soul Mate and Wookie Hashplant should be here today! 1000 miles from Clio and they have made 3 postal centers in my state. Algorithms damn it!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 9, 2019)

I just popped a pack of Terpenado and Lavender Aura. It's been a while since I contributed to this thread.

I also bought a couple of these for cold weather planting. It took some years, but I finally understood that seeds don't like to germinate in the freezing cold lol.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 9, 2019)

Our favorite plant hates cold soil mix and wet and cold is worse!


----------



## mrrager420 (Mar 9, 2019)

Decided to make F2s of Jungle Spice sense i don't think it's coming back. Popped my last 8. only 5 came up and they're all females :'(. I still want to preserve the genetics so i guess i'll just have to use colloidal silver. Now i'm regretting giving my other pack away . Now if i wasn't trying to make F2s i bet there would be males. That's my luck.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 9, 2019)

Wookie Hashplant and Soul Mate are in the house from GLG and Funky Dragon Bad Dawg freebies and Cannaventure freebie testers Tennessee Kush x Long Bottom Fighter and LVTK x Long Bottom Fighter (with help of Cannaventure).

Grinning mightily!
Thanks!


----------



## No_tillin (Mar 9, 2019)

mrrager420 said:


> Decided to make F2s of Jungle Spice sense i don't think it's coming back. Popped my last 8. only 5 came up and they're all females :'(. I still want to preserve the genetics so i guess i'll just have to use colloidal silver. Now i'm regretting giving my other pack away . Now if i wasn't trying to make F2s i bet there would be males. That's my luck.


I have a spare pack if you want them. Unopened


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 9, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Wookie Hashplant and Soul Mate are in the house from GLG and Funky Dragon Bad Dawg freebies and Cannaventure freebie testers Tennessee Kush x Long Bottom Fighter and LVTK x Long Bottom Fighter (with help of Cannaventure).
> 
> Grinning mightily!
> Thanks!


how soon before youre able to be outside ? those lbl & starfighter genetics will produce massive trees


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 9, 2019)

No_tillin said:


> I have a spare pack if you want them. Unopened


kind soul you are...


----------



## riumember101 (Mar 9, 2019)

Has any one grown both space monkey and black triangle?
I'm wondering which one to go for, potency is most important followed by smell, also how do these 2 yield?

Thanks


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 9, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Wookie Hashplant and Soul Mate are in the house from GLG and Funky Dragon Bad Dawg freebies and Cannaventure freebie testers Tennessee Kush x Long Bottom Fighter and LVTK x Long Bottom Fighter (with help of Cannaventure).
> 
> Grinning mightily!
> Thanks!


. 


hillbill said:


> Wookie Hashplant and Soul Mate are in the house from GLG and Funky Dragon Bad Dawg freebies and Cannaventure freebie testers Tennessee Kush x Long Bottom Fighter and LVTK x Long Bottom Fighter (with help of Cannaventure).
> 
> Grinning mightily!
> Thanks!


Holy genetics Bill. You ever keep any moms or just run seeds. What's your favourite all time smoke? I like your descriptions on everything. My buddy just ran black triangle and said his buds looked like pine cones. I took cuts and have 3 vegging to run with some headbangers. They finish fast. Indica flowers on a sativa frame?


----------



## Hinoon (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi, I already have a few Bodhi strains to grow soon, but I still want some more, like usuall.. for my next run in a bigger area for hunting a mum, I have some silver mountain, strawberry sunshine, silver sunshine, blue sunshine, tiger melon x ssdd, purpe unicorn V2.
I'm a big fan of cherry & blueberry grape tastes.
Can I expect some blueberry grape terps in the lineage above ? Which of currently avalaible cherry strains from bodhi do really express strong cherry terps ?

Thanks alot and this is my fav communiry on riu, finally went through all of the thread (mosty for pics)


----------



## hillbill (Mar 10, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> how soon before youre able to be outside ? those lbl & starfighter genetics will produce massive trees


POLICE IN HELICOPTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 10, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> .
> 
> Holy genetics Bill. You ever keep any moms or just run seeds. What's your favourite all time smoke? I like your descriptions on everything. My buddy just ran black triangle and said his buds looked like pine cones. I took cuts and have 3 vegging to run with some headbangers. They finish fast. Indica flowers on a sativa frame?


I am a Beaner and don’t have room for both projects but getting curious. My personality demands constnt variety!
I am going against my own rules on harvesting and letting Black Triangle go a bit longer. Trichs are turning but at 52 days it just seems early but could be wrong. Visitors today so no chopping!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 10, 2019)

Space Monkey is my current #1 or #2 and has a pheno that finishes in 7 weeks. Extreme loudness and strength! Cedar and pine and lavender! 4 Black Triangle about ready! 

Just ran Phone Home and it is loud and pine smellin and lemon and lavender also. A bit more relaxing than SM but excellent also.


----------



## riumember101 (Mar 10, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Space Monkey is my current #1 or #2 and has a pheno that finishes in 7 weeks. Extreme loudness and strength! Cedar and pine and lavender! 4 Black Triangle about ready!
> 
> Just ran Phone Home and it is loud and pine smellin and lemon and lavender also. A bit more relaxing than SM but excellent also.


How are you finding the black triangle compared to the space monkey for plant quality? which ones got more yield and stink?
Thanks.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 10, 2019)

Triangle has smaller buds overal and a little longer and structure on both favors training with good branching and vigor. Both tend towards mid hybreed with Black Triangle leaning slightly more wide leaves on most phenos with one having narrow leaves more and more. Just now getting oil paints smell like extreme algae bloom on a lake surrounded by vacation homes.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Mar 10, 2019)

riumember101 said:


> How are you finding the black triangle compared to the space monkey for plant quality? which ones got more yield and stink?
> Thanks.


I just finished a Black Triangle and a couple Space Monkeys the answer is Space Monkey for the win. Space Monkey has very loud fat frosty buds the GG4 leaner looks and yields like the GG4 JW cut (5 oz in 5 Gal cloth pot) but is dripping with terps. Gave a friend a jar and they complained about it stinking so bad it filled their apartment. They tried replacing the lid, wrapping the jar in press n seal, and finally put in a bag to minimize the stink of the GG4 leaning Space Monkey.


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 10, 2019)

Here's a little nug shot of a Vintage Pakistani #1 (Nierika Seed Trust), #2 plant, after a 11 days in 11/13 under LED:
 

Smell is turning into an apricot like smell. Really light and lively type of fruity smell. At first, all I noticed was a mostly mint chutney smell, but it's turned straight fruit.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2019)

Government is taking comments on de-scheduling cannabis:

https://www.regulations.gov/documen...vOa3fzHhTzoWlkG2bplZ-FeevibJrnlSA8Nzu5Kv-Z0lg

Send comments by 3-14!!!


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 10, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Here's a little nug shot of a Vintage Pakistani #1 (Nierika Seed Trust), #2 plant, after a 11 days in 11/13 under LED:
> View attachment 4297965
> 
> Smell is turning into an apricot like smell. Really light and lively type of fruity smell. At first, all I noticed was a mostly mint chutney smell, but it's turned straight fruit.


from chutney to apricot ? how much you think the leds play a role in that transformation, or would you attibute it to something else? alot of the bodhi that ive run over the years has a very distinct & different smell than any other flowers ive grown.


----------



## crocodile og (Mar 10, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> from chutney to apricot ? how much you think the leds play a role in that transformation, or would you attibute it to something else? alot of the bodhi that ive run over the years has a very distinct & different smell than any other flowers ive grown.


The LEDs won't change the terp profile but the advantage that they have is that they don't emit much infrared spectrum in the form of heat. So the more delicate terps have a chance to stay on the flower and not get airborne and sucked through a filter.


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 10, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> from chutney to apricot ? how much you think the leds play a role in that transformation, or would you attibute it to something else? alot of the bodhi that ive run over the years has a very distinct & different smell than any other flowers ive grown.


I can't really say how or why, but I just note down my initial observations. Sometimes the smells are harder to identify, even when they're super familiar. Apricot is something I was just smelling the other day via a sparkling water, so it really resonated with the Pakistani and seemed identical to me. Sometimes I wonder if the smells change depending on weather conditions/water, etc. This is my first run with this plant and my first run using LEDs so I have no idea how the plant reacts under hps or the sun. I plan to grow these outdoor this season and will know more in the next few months. I'm guessing the smells will still be the same. 



crocodile og said:


> The LEDs won't change the terp profile but the advantage that they have is that they don't emit much infrared spectrum in the form of heat. So the more delicate terps have a chance to stay on the flower and not get airborne and sucked through a filter.


I'm not using a filter and not talking about smell in the air. The smells I'm talking about always come from stem rubs or bud rubs. These are testers to sex and compare plants to make selections. All clones run in small clone pots in small tent.


----------



## riumember101 (Mar 11, 2019)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> I just finished a Black Triangle and a couple Space Monkeys the answer is Space Monkey for the win. Space Monkey has very loud fat frosty buds the GG4 leaner looks and yields like the GG4 JW cut (5 oz in 5 Gal cloth pot) but is dripping with terps. Gave a friend a jar and they complained about it stinking so bad it filled their apartment. They tried replacing the lid, wrapping the jar in press n seal, and finally put in a bag to minimize the stink of the GG4 leaning Space Monkey.


Thanks for that, I'm 90% sold on space monkey now.
Can any one weigh in with herm reports on this strain? I would expect with GG4 as a parent it would throw a few, what % ratio of herms were people getting on space monkey? I can live with 1-2 a pack, thanks.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 11, 2019)

riumember101 said:


> Thanks for that, I'm 90% sold on space monkey now.
> Can any one weigh in with herm reports on this strain? I would expect with GG4 as a parent it would throw a few, what % ratio of herms were people getting on space monkey? I can live with 1-2 a pack, thanks.


I cant speak on Space Monkey, but I ran GG4 for yrs and never tossed a nanner or sack on me but once. That wasnt until I knew I wasnt keeping the plant and completely neglected it before tossing it. I hear a lot of folks reference the Glue like a time bomb waiting to go off when it really is quite a stable strain.
@lukio is a member here who has grown out his fair share of the Space Monkey, and has done it well at that. He may be able to offer some input?


----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 11, 2019)

riumember101 said:


> Thanks for that, I'm 90% sold on space monkey now.
> Can any one weigh in with herm reports on this strain? I would expect with GG4 as a parent it would throw a few, what % ratio of herms were people getting on space monkey? I can live with 1-2 a pack, thanks.


I stressed tested 7, all stable. 0 Herms 4 different phenos, best terp profile in the whole
Room


----------



## hillbill (Mar 11, 2019)

Wine tasting method of freshening nose sensitivity is take a few deep gentle sniffs of unbrewed coffee.

Never a nanner or anything on local Monkeys! Same with Black Triangle.


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 11, 2019)

riumember101 said:


> Thanks for that, I'm 90% sold on space monkey now.
> Can any one weigh in with herm reports on this strain? I would expect with GG4 as a parent it would throw a few, what % ratio of herms were people getting on space monkey? I can live with 1-2 a pack, thanks.


I ran half a pack, had 3 females that all threw balls....still have a pack and a half sitting in the fridge....


----------



## riumember101 (Mar 11, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> I ran half a pack, had 3 females that all threw balls....still have a pack and a half sitting in the fridge....


Not questioning your skill at all and I'll take your word, but did you have any light leaks or power outs during?
When one person is saying they've stress tested and no herms yet another says 100% hermed, in my experience I've stress tested plants with feed, heat, cutting back and general abuse with no balls but 2 days of a small light leak will throw them, some hold up well against light leaks but it seems to be the most sensitive thing for modern strains.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 11, 2019)

Just chopped 2 Black Triangle at 53 days. Still making fresh flowers but getting maybe 25% amber and changing fast with a few brown centered trykes. Heavy Pinesol and raw pine oil with piercing terps. Bud is fairly firm and like small cigars, one harder buds than the other. 
Still have two in flower which are the larger with a bit wider leaves and bigger frame. 
Not a big big producer, average or bit more. The largest and most trich covered has a day or so to go.

7 Space Monkey F2s in early veg look vigorous and almost identical to each other. Mid width long leaves.


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 11, 2019)

riumember101 said:


> Not questioning your skill at all and I'll take your word, but did you have any light leaks or power outs during?
> When one person is saying they've stress tested and no herms yet another says 100% hermed, in my experience I've stress tested plants with feed, heat, cutting back and general abuse with no balls but 2 days of a small light leak will throw them, some hold up well against light leaks but it seems to be the most sensitive thing for modern strains.


I pop hundreds of seeds every year, and these represented a small percentage of what was in the room at the time...sometimes these things happen, its the luck of the draw when you are dealing with seeds...do not forget that some current x's such as GG#4 and GSC were products of intersex to begin with and will always have that buried within its genetics. Also read post #43123...


----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 11, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Wine tasting method of freshening nose sensitivity is take a few deep gentle sniffs of unbrewed coffee.
> 
> Never a nanner or anything on local Monkeys! Same with Black Triangle.


Haha funny u mention this just was sniffing brewed coffee trying to cure nose blindness 
Now I can level up hitting grinds first 
Thanks!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 11, 2019)

Didn’t grow American superpolymultihybreed from unknown bagseed ancestry until 3 years ago and had virtually no hermies. Since I’ve been playing in Chems and OGs and Glue and ATF etc. herms are much more a part of the mix. We know that some come from hermied moms somewhere in their ancestry.

Brand loyalty sometimes colors our perceptions and judgement.


----------



## riumember101 (Mar 11, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> I pop hundreds of seeds every year, and these represented a small percentage of what was in the room at the time...sometimes these things happen, its the luck of the draw when you are dealing with seeds...do not forget that some current x's such as GG#4 and GSC were products of intersex to begin with and will always have that buried within its genetics. Also read post #43123...


Thanks for clearing that up, I'll just have to try a few packs and see what I can find, I was expecting the odd issue with GG4 in it.


----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 11, 2019)

riumember101 said:


> Not questioning your skill at all and I'll take your word, but did you have any light leaks or power outs during?
> When one person is saying they've stress tested and no herms yet another says 100% hermed, in my experience I've stress tested plants with feed, heat, cutting back and general abuse with no balls but 2 days of a small light leak will throw them, some hold up well against light leaks but it seems to be the most sensitive thing for modern strains.


Exactly what I’ve run them through. No light leak test scenario becaue I don’t consider that a valid test. Certainly lineage research is a great tool and even then just lights out search your plants undercarriage starting wk 3 for dicks. All part of the stress of running seeds and getting something special


----------



## No_tillin (Mar 11, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> kind soul you are...


Let me know if you want them. I'm never here but would definitely donate for the cause.


----------



## mrrager420 (Mar 11, 2019)

No_tillin said:


> I have a spare pack if you want them. Unopened


Am i reading this right? My brain playin tricks on me. That would be awesome actually!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 11, 2019)

SSH x 88G13Hp (hashplant leaner)


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 11, 2019)

Baby (SSH x 88G13Hp) x (Headbanger)


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 11, 2019)

No_tillin said:


> Let me know if you want them. I'm never here but would definitely donate for the cause.


no thank you, i could never except them, i have two packs myself, & gave a pack away two years ago, but maybe there is something i have that i can send you bodhi wise...?


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 11, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> I can't really say how or why, but I just note down my initial observations. Sometimes the smells are harder to identify, even when they're super familiar. Apricot is something I was just smelling the other day via a sparkling water, so it really resonated with the Pakistani and seemed identical to me. Sometimes I wonder if the smells change depending on weather conditions/water, etc. This is my first run with this plant and my first run using LEDs so I have no idea how the plant reacts under hps or the sun. I plan to grow these outdoor this season and will know more in the next few months. I'm guessing the smells will still be the same.


i really prefer outdoor plants, and would like to see how fragrant the plant would become outdoors. i think the smells while growing would be lessened outdoors compared to being indoors, but the dried flowers to me would be more fragrant after a cold dry & dry trim then jar. i commend you for venturing outside, i am still deciding what bodhi & glg beans to run outdoors this year.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Sorry, but I'll need a smoke report before measuring my level of shame. But....it sure is a shame when l'il Gojis are deemed superfluous.
> 
> View attachment 3847181
> View attachment 3847183


love it!


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 11, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> i really prefer outdoor plants, and would like to see how fragrant the plant would become outdoors. i think the smells while growing would be lessened outdoors compared to being indoors, but the dried flowers to me would be more fragrant after a cold dry & dry trim then jar. i commend you for venturing outside, i am still deciding what bodhi & glg beans to run outdoors this year.


Growing outside is much easier imo. You have to expect 10-25% crop loss to bugs/mold/weather (the elements), but you'll yield 3-5x more per plant! And the sun is free!

I used to think growing indoor was the best but then after a cycle or two outdoors, my buds were way better outdoor. Stronger too! But I was also in sonoma county where the weather is absolutely perfect for ganja. This year growing outdoor for the first time in sm-oklahoma will be much harder I'm guessing. I'll find out one way or another soon enough.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 11, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Growing outside is much easier imo. You have to expect 10-25% crop loss to bugs/mold/weather (the elements), but you'll yield 3-5x more per plant! And the sun is free!
> 
> I used to think growing indoor was the best but then after a cycle or two outdoors, my buds were way better outdoor. Stronger too! But I was also in sonoma county where the weather is absolutely perfect for ganja. This year growing outdoor for the first time in sm-oklahoma will be much harder I'm guessing. I'll find out one way or another soon enough.


in my book out door is the best weed and stronger in thc.i been growing out door this year will make 44 years yes iam old and I have heard all my life that indoor is the strongest weed but that is NOT TRUE for I have smoked lots of in door and its not as good as out door weed and that's a fact.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 11, 2019)

must be strain dependent, any outdoor I had, even the best, never equaled a well grown, dialed in indoor room. Sorry. Sure you lose yield, but thats why folks grow outside, yield. Ever see the OR trees. KY, you should know by now which strain works good outside, how many strains have your acquired from these here parts? lmfao outdoor is all about yield, especially for the croppers.


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> must be strain dependent, any outdoor I had, even the best, never equaled a well grown, dialed in indoor room. Sorry. Sure you lose yield, but thats why folks grow outside, yield. Ever see the OR trees. KY, you should know by now which strain works good outside, how many strains have your acquired from these here parts? lmfao outdoor is all about yield, especially for the croppers.


I think it's all dependent on your environment. Nature vs nurture. I've grown a few cycles of the same plants indoor and outdoor in sonoma. both were good, but I really believe the quality of the outdoor was better than the indoor. I had both side by side and always preferred the outdoor with at least 8 strains (new blue diesel, tahoe og kush, pineapple thai, pineapple og, goji og, love triangle, da purps, sannies jack). but i really think it's all sonoma bc it's perfect there. a dialed in greenhouse should be even better than indoor/outdoor. early 2000's i was in the coffee shops of amsterdam and the best weed they were selling was greenhouse bud. It was way stronger than the indoor stuff. I insisted on indoor at most shops bc of my stubbornness (which runs deep in my blood) but found that the greenhouse was the best after hearing it time and time again from each shop. just my experience with no bias to it. i simply want the BEST bud i can get!


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> must be strain dependent, any outdoor I had, even the best, never equaled a well grown, dialed in indoor room. Sorry. Sure you lose yield, but thats why folks grow outside, yield. Ever see the OR trees. KY, you should know by now which strain works good outside, how many strains have your acquired from these here parts? lmfao outdoor is all about yield, especially for the croppers.


I have growed hundereds of different strains of weed in my life and growed several hundered acers of weed in my life and sean ever moor and no indoor has even come close to the out door weed that GOOD GROWERS grow.thats just how its been for me in my 40 pluse years as a grower.i would love to have some indoor to smoke that's good as out door but I been looking for years and have no luck finding indoor good as out door weed.


----------



## lukio (Mar 12, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I cant speak on Space Monkey, but I ran GG4 for yrs and never tossed a nanner or sack on me but once. That wasnt until I knew I wasnt keeping the plant and completely neglected it before tossing it. I hear a lot of folks reference the Glue like a time bomb waiting to go off when it really is quite a stable strain.
> @lukio is a member here who has grown out his fair share of the Space Monkey, and has done it well at that. He may be able to offer some input?


sup Red, cheers. how's the garden? i've not been on much lately - i need a catch up with everyones diaries.

@riumember101

No balls on my space monkey  sorry to hear about yours. i only ran one pack and didnt have any issues. worth finding that winner imo, not sure how lucky i got but a fair few seem to find a good one - its still in my garden  as is Cobra Lips. winners


----------



## riumember101 (Mar 12, 2019)

lukio said:


> sup Red, cheers. how's the garden? i've not been on much lately - i need a catch up with everyones diaries.
> 
> @riumember101
> 
> No balls on my space monkey  sorry to hear about yours. i only ran one pack and didnt have any issues. worth finding that winner imo, not sure how lucky i got but a fair few seem to find a good one - its still in my garden  as is Cobra Lips. winners


Thanks for that, I've ordered 2 packs and I might get 2 more unless I pop these next, still deciding.
How is the stretch on these? I'm thinking about doing 2-4 packs worth in smaller pots with a short veg time, just long enough to get a cut or 2 from each female. Some strains I've grown show their true ability when grown larger but I don't have the space to pheno hunt any other way, I typically narrow down a couple based on how they smoke then test them again as a larger plant, have you grown her out in a smaller form or sog?

I'll provide pictures once I get there.

Thanks!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 12, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I have growed hundereds of different strains of weed in my life and growed several hundered acers of weed in my life and sean ever moor and no indoor has even come close to the out door weed that GOOD GROWERS grow.thats just how its been for me in my 40 pluse years as a grower.i would love to have some indoor to smoke that's good as out door but I been looking for years and have no luck finding indoor good as out door weed.


So you have grown several hundred acres? 1 acre = 40 000+ sqft. You do of course realize just how many thousands of plants that is and how many acres a year you would have to be growing to of grown hundreds of acres in 40 years. 
How many were Bodhi strains? 
Lets keep the stories to the toke n talk thread and keep the Bodhi thread about Bodhi.

Cheers


----------



## Bob's Thumb (Mar 12, 2019)

Hey Guys, 

So finally jumped down the Bodhi wormhole and picked a pack of Hollyweed (Hollywood Pure Kush X 88G13HP)

Im super excited, has anyone grown this strain out/ smoked it/ have any pics? Would appreciate it. There is little to none that I can find. 

Happy Growing


----------



## lukio (Mar 12, 2019)

riumember101 said:


> Thanks for that, I've ordered 2 packs and I might get 2 more unless I pop these next, still deciding.
> How is the stretch on these? I'm thinking about doing 2-4 packs worth in smaller pots with a short veg time, just long enough to get a cut or 2 from each female. Some strains I've grown show their true ability when grown larger but I don't have the space to pheno hunt any other way, I typically narrow down a couple based on how they smoke then test them again as a larger plant, have you grown her out in a smaller form or sog?
> 
> I'll provide pictures once I get there.
> ...


sorry dude, someone else had the balls....wake n bake...aha! cool, you should deffo find something in 2 packs, i'd start there, you might save some dollar.

Stretch? Hmmm not too bad i'd say. ive scrogged and not - seemed happy with both. easy grow, likes mag.

enjoy


----------



## Rosinallday (Mar 12, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Growing outside is much easier imo. You have to expect 10-25% crop loss to bugs/mold/weather (the elements), but you'll yield 3-5x more per plant! And the sun is free!
> 
> I used to think growing indoor was the best but then after a cycle or two outdoors, my buds were way better outdoor. Stronger too! But I was also in sonoma county where the weather is absolutely perfect for ganja. This year growing outdoor for the first time in sm-oklahoma will be much harder I'm guessing. I'll find out one way or another soon enough.


I disagree on expecting 10-25% loss growing outdoor especially if u have good weather. If you have to toss out that much off a plant then ur not a good grower. 
If ur growing outside in Maine it's a gamble sure.

And I sure do love that outdoor weed. I prefer my outdoor over most dispensary weed indoor or green house.


----------



## growslut (Mar 12, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> I disagree on expecting 10-25% loss growing outdoor especially if u have good weather. If you have to toss out that much off a plant then ur not a good grower.
> If ur growing outside in Maine it's a gamble sure.
> 
> And I sure do love that outdoor weed. I prefer my outdoor over most dispensary weed indoor or green house.


How does the DLA5 perform outdoors?


----------



## Rosinallday (Mar 12, 2019)

Excellent mold resistance for bigger bud. One pheno finished September 25th and another October 10th without a spec of mold or pm.


----------



## Rosinallday (Mar 12, 2019)

Group pic of Mac x dla5 from 2018 outdoor open pollination. These are showing very frosty stems and just rubbed on them for the first time this morning and getting all kinds of exotic smells. That male had an extremely load "gamy" smell and that's what I'm getting mixed with the Colombian/Starfighter pheno of Mac. If you got some of these in the mail and may be looking to grow something load and exotic give these a try.


----------



## lukio (Mar 12, 2019)

@riumember101, @numberfour grew his monkeys (and lots of others) small for pheno hunts. works well, dude.


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 12, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> I disagree on expecting 10-25% loss growing outdoor especially if u have good weather. If you have to toss out that much off a plant then ur not a good grower.
> If ur growing outside in Maine it's a gamble sure.
> 
> And I sure do love that outdoor weed. I prefer my outdoor over most dispensary weed indoor or green house.


It's a personal philosophy to expect loss so that I'm happy at harvest. It works better for me to expect less and feel blessed to have more than to expect perfection and be constantly let down. And I guess I'm not that good of a grower


----------



## Rosinallday (Mar 12, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> It's a personal philosophy to expect loss so that I'm happy at harvest. It works better for me to expect less and feel blessed to have more than to expect perfection and be constantly let down. And I guess I'm not that good of a grower


Thought you were losing that much consistently in good growing conditions. Usually that means neglect. I hear you on the low expectations it's always better that way but there are things you can do to prevent mold and pm. I don't expect perfect every harvest is a huge blessing.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 12, 2019)

lukio said:


> @riumember101, @numberfour grew his monkeys (and lots of others) small for pheno hunts. works well, dude.


Easy @lukio you off to Spannibis? 

@riumember101 I ran a couple of Space Monkeys 1212 from seed in .75ltr pots of soil with no problems. Two females from five seeds, one pheno was all main cola and the other had great branching. Both really loud in nose and taste, I've been recommending it every one. My two are revegging now. Good luck with your hunt and post some pics when you get going.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 12, 2019)

i heard that secret chief is making a return, along with some new bodhi seeds/nierika/supernatural gear soon enough. has bodhi given up on the synergy line?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 12, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> i heard that secret chief is making a return, along with some new bodhi seeds/nierika/supernatural gear soon enough. has bodhi given up on the synergy line?


The Chief will take Hillbill's $USD$.


----------



## G t smoke (Mar 12, 2019)

budLIFE60 said:


> A little later then I wanted to get these started but better late then never, I say! Thanks for the testers mr and mrs B.
> View attachment 4274874
> Bubba Katsu x Strawberry Milk. Soaking in water overnight then planting into soil.
> 
> Anyone got any experience with the strawberry milk?


Hey bro how do you line yourself up to get mr and mrs bz testers I’m running some strains from bodhi at the moment and seen a lot of talk on this site about them they seem to go pretty good in my part of the world .Cheers


----------



## Boosky (Mar 12, 2019)

hillbill said:


> The Chief will take Hillbill's $USD$.


Chief will take my $ as well. Bring back the goodies- Secret Chief, Sunshine 4, Dank Sinatra, Blue Tara... any others?


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Mar 12, 2019)

riumember101 said:


> Thanks for that, I'm 90% sold on space monkey now.
> Can any one weigh in with herm reports on this strain? I would expect with GG4 as a parent it would throw a few, what % ratio of herms were people getting on space monkey? I can live with 1-2 a pack, thanks.


I've had no hermies with the Space Monkey. I had a banana on the Goji OG this run but nothing on the Monkeys.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Mar 12, 2019)

hillbill said:


> The Chief will take Hillbill's $USD$.


Just finished a Secret Chief, day 70 under Sol Strips 640w trimming lower branches. No flash no Filter just sun light.


----------



## lukio (Mar 12, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Easy @lukio you off to Spannibis?


yes dude, i am indeed. im flying in sat eve, you there too?


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 12, 2019)

Wookie - PUF3 testers are starting to get some colors on them. One of 4 is a real standout so far in color and smells. All are pretty chunky, even the one that got a little crispy.


----------



## mathed (Mar 12, 2019)

riumember101 said:


> Thanks for that, I'm 90% sold on space monkey now.
> Can any one weigh in with herm reports on this strain? I would expect with GG4 as a parent it would throw a few, what % ratio of herms were people getting on space monkey? I can live with 1-2 a pack, thanks.


LOUD!!!! So freaking sticky and cheesy smelling, it's absurd....no herms for me with the monkey so far.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Mar 12, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> Any of that sfv nose?
> If anyone would like a pack of secret chief for making f2's and freely sharing just let me know.


I'd say it's more like a SFV OG BX. It's very strong thick smoke with a lemon scent that's a straight lemon pledge flavour with super tight nugs and she loves to be topped with 1.5 - 2x stretch.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 12, 2019)

the Midwest GREEN reLEAF group's catalogue off to a great start. thanks for the BODHI'S!!!


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 12, 2019)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> I'd say it's more like a SFV OG BX. It's very strong thick smoke with a lemon scent that's a straight lemon pledge flavour with super tight nugs and she loves to be topped with 1.5 - 2x stretch.


what's the secret chief?


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 12, 2019)

rasna said:


> OG Kush Breath


I just got a pack of those and black triangle. I think the first cross used Forum cut cookies and OGKB used well...OGKB . my question is what make was used?
snow lotus or g13hp?


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 12, 2019)

rasna said:


> OG Kush Breath


I just got a pack of those and black triangle. I think the first cross used Forum cut cookies and OGKB used well...OGKB . my question is what make was used?
snow lotus or g13hp?


----------



## bigiron (Mar 13, 2019)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Just finished a Secret Chief, day 70 under Sol Strips 640w trimming lower branches. No flash no Filter just sun light.
> 
> View attachment 4299099
> 
> View attachment 4299095


 delicious looking


----------



## numberfour (Mar 13, 2019)

lukio said:


> yes dude, i am indeed. im flying in sat eve, you there too?


Nah not this year, have a blast though mate, it looks killer


----------



## hillbill (Mar 13, 2019)

There is an expo coming up in Oklahoma. Oklahoma! Fucking Oklahoma! Tattoos weren’t even legal there til a few years ago! Oklahoma! Wow!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 13, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> what's the secret chief?



Secret Chief

SFV Og Kush x 88g13/hp


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 13, 2019)

1kemosabe said:


> Secret Chief
> 
> SFV Og Kush x 88g13/hp


now the question is did bodhi recreate secret chief, or are these 40 or 50 packs what was found in one of the fridges at the house ? i feel a little better now that i can pick up another pack. i have one pack left that i am hesitant to run to make f2's thinking i'd be messing up. now if dream beaver & guava hashplant comeback someone please page me 911!


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Mar 13, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> now the question is did bodhi recreate secret chief, or are these 40 or 50 packs what was found in one of the fridges at the house ? i feel a little better now that i can pick up another pack. i have one pack left that i am hesitant to run to make f2's thinking i'd be messing up. now if dream beaver & guava hashplant comeback someone please page me 911!


Bodhi has no packs of Secret Chief left not even seconds left in his fridges. I sold my 2nd pack to Radio Ridge Nursery after he found out I had an extra pack. He said him and Bodhi checked 3 fridges looking for some with no luck. So if the Secret Chief comes back they will be new freshly minted seeds.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 13, 2019)

Would someone just ask?


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 13, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Would someone just ask?


went to the instagram page & it wouldnt load...


----------



## CopaGenetics (Mar 13, 2019)

GLG has a couple packs of Black Triangle in stock... run run run! also Green Lotus, App Sup Skunk aka ASS and a couple more. The freebies have been updated so there is Wolfpack and a few others... Looks like DBJ had a cancelled order and the new freebs finally arrived. The new freeb that has me pumped is the Dread Bread x SSDD!


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 13, 2019)

Got mine!


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 13, 2019)

And I was just talking to my wife about SFV OG. and other old-school OGs. Larry, Louis, etc...
you just can't find them in seed anymore. I mean , there's a few breeders that sell a few. But hard to come by. Anyone know what I'm talkin aboot?


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 13, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> now the question is did bodhi recreate secret chief, or are these 40 or 50 packs what was found in one of the fridges at the house ? i feel a little better now that i can pick up another pack. i have one pack left that i am hesitant to run to make f2's thinking i'd be messing up. now if dream beaver & guava hashplant comeback someone please page me 911!


Childs, run the F2s brother. it's not undiluted but it's the next best thing. Maybe better...PROBABLY BETTER!


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 13, 2019)

one more thing. Did Bodhi do any bubblegum crosses?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 13, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> one more thing. Did Bodhi do any bubblegum crosses?


Not that I know of.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 13, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> Not that I know of.


yeah. I can't think of any. 
the chem/diesel/OG/cookies are definitely my brand. But anything with bubble gum or blueberry in it is a keeper. 
Bodhi should to a "classic" type line. Trick out some old white widow, ak-47, Bubblegum. he's done some. 
that a correction I'm heading. More landrace. 2 and 3 way crosses.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2019)

Last 2 Black Triangle Down at 8 weeks. Both lean to wide leaves a little and all of mine havhad smallish buds but unreal number. Plants a re big and buds fairly dense but not as much as some other g13HP crosses. Branching continued thru flower like Sativa might. 
Plant similar but one turned leaves dark purple and the other is light green. 30% amber in some areas and sugar leaf trichs 70 percent amber.

Smells like some citrus something and lots of unidentifiable stuff but they are pretty loud. No doubt that it stinks like herb though.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 14, 2019)

Update

I have the Dsb Black Afghan plants at a decent size. A few more weeks and then I will flip them or some of them in a sip.

[ The plant shown is about 18 inches off ground and right nodes running down the plant]

   
3 of 4 plants are females at this point!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 14, 2019)

Tight Node sites too


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2019)

Beans of the Wookie Hashplant have hit the Viva towel!


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm right behind you bill. I have to pick 1 out of 4. Two Bodhi'S
More Cowbell ogkb
Black Triangle 
alien apple warp x af-pak...or
alien apple warp x MAC
any body?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 14, 2019)

do the alien apple warp x afpak.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 14, 2019)

yeah. that going to be a little source Apple and tons of KUSH!


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm going to wait for more feedback and probably sleep on it.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 14, 2019)

pick 1


----------



## CopaGenetics (Mar 14, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> Not that I know of.


I hit my early 90's Peabody, MA (Indiana) Bubblegum with B's GG4 x SSDD stud. I'll run it this season outdoors and let you all know the results. Should be pretty sweet, we will see.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Mar 14, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Would someone just ask?


Secret Chief is indeed coming back, just got word. Lot of interesting new stuff as well. We may have to wait just over a month to see...


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 14, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> I hit my early 90's Peabody, MA (Indiana) Bubblegum with B's GG4 x SSDD stud. I'll run it this season outdoors and let you all know the results. Should be pretty sweet, we will see.


Oh NICE. yeah man sounds sweet. keep us updated.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> Secret Chief is indeed coming back, just got word. Lot of interesting new stuff as well. We may have to wait just over a month to see...


That would be just about 4/20/19!!!!


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Mar 14, 2019)

Man if he would bring back cherry hp and guava hp with that secret chief for 420 I would load up!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Mar 14, 2019)

hillbill said:


> That would be just about 4/20/19!!!!


Plenty of time to roll your quarters for some 420 Bodhi deals!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Mar 14, 2019)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Man if he would bring back cherry hp and guava hp with that secret chief for 420 I would load up!


Magenta Hashplant seems to be on the new menu among other new, very, very interesting crosses.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 14, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> Magenta Hashplant seems to be on the new menu among other new, very, very interesting crosses.


Magenta has been around... Did it finally pass testing and is getting a full release.... Or is this the freebie list?


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 14, 2019)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Man if he would bring back cherry hp and guava hp with that secret chief for 420 I would load up!


sold a family member my second pack of cherry hp & still regret it. guava hashplant still has a few beans left in it, but i have no space to make f2's.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 15, 2019)

4 x BBHP
 

front 4 x SSDD
 

all the above to be involved in pollen chucks


----------



## tman42 (Mar 15, 2019)

Golden Triangle day 65 of 12/12


----------



## Tstat (Mar 15, 2019)

Looks like all 8 of my seeds are gonna pop. It's Mother's Milk and Lemon Lotus 
And, look at this stupid light I bought yesterday, lol. I wanted a 2 foot light to go over new seedlings and I had credit at Home Depot. It's dumb, but seems pretty bright.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 15, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Looks like all 8 of my seeds are gonna pop. It's Mother's Milk and Lemon Lotus
> And, look at this stupid light I bought yesterday, lol. I wanted a 2 foot light to go over new seedlings and I had credit at Home Depot. It's dumb, but seems pretty bright.


wonder what diodes are in it ?...


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 15, 2019)

Mothers milk and ancient O.G. is the 2 Bodhi strains I still want


----------



## Tstat (Mar 15, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> wonder what diodes are in it ?...


This is the only info they gave:





I never had any colored lights before, I'm digging it, lol!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Mar 15, 2019)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Magenta has been around... Did it finally pass testing and is getting a full release.... Or is this the freebie list?


I was only told Magenta Hashplant will be dropping relatively soon. I dont know if it's limited, freebie etc...


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 15, 2019)

Couple pics of the SSDD#1.... after about 3 weeks in the jar. Really enjoying this stuff. She has a very savoury Berry nose. With just a hint of gas that really comes out in the grinder......very nice indeed. All the hype I’ve read on this one is real in my humble opinion..


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Mar 15, 2019)

growslut said:


> How does the DLA5 perform outdoors?


It does great outdoors, impressive actually. This DLA5 endured a very wet winter outdoors. I have posted 2 others that were kicked out of the tent after a month indoors. This one never made it indoors. It is a tough little thing. As wet as it has been, I only had a single small spot of mold that just showed up, but mold & cold resistant for sure. 

It is probably down to its last week or two. If we can get through the winter they like to flip to reveg around the spring solstice, when days pass 12 hours.

Not a very productive grow but fun to watch winter colors.


----------



## growslut (Mar 15, 2019)

Baja.Beaches said:


> It does great outdoors, impressive actually. This DLA5 endured a very wet winter outdoors. I have posted 2 others that were kicked out of the tent after a month indoors. This one never made it indoors. It is a tough little thing. As wet as it has been, I only had a single small spot of mold that just showed up, but mold & cold resistant for sure.
> 
> It is probably down to its last week or two. If we can get through the winter they like to flip to reveg around the spring solstice, when days pass 12 hours.
> 
> ...


wow, that looks great. And big ups to you for getting the plant through all that bad weather. I was wondering about your plants and if they survived this crazy wet winter. That's rad. I'm def going to run some of the DLA5 f2's this summer. 

Look forward to your smoke report on the DLA5!


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 15, 2019)

Baja.Beaches said:


> It does great outdoors, impressive actually. This DLA5 endured a very wet winter outdoors. I have posted 2 others that were kicked out of the tent after a month indoors. This one never made it indoors. It is a tough little thing. As wet as it has been, I only had a single small spot of mold that just showed up, but mold & cold resistant for sure.
> 
> It is probably down to its last week or two. If we can get through the winter they like to flip to reveg around the spring solstice, when days pass 12 hours.
> 
> ...


how's she stank? funky??


----------



## Houstini (Mar 15, 2019)

Love triangle#6 day 45, she’s one stretchy beast. Looking forward to smoking her!


----------



## Houstini (Mar 15, 2019)

Love triangle #4, less stretchy, more density. I’m probably going to run this cut in the greenhouse this year. Need another pack of these


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 15, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Love triangle #4, less stretchy, more density. I’m probably going to run this cut in the greenhouse this year. Need another pack of these
> 
> View attachment 4301040 View attachment 4301042


either of them have a clay/play doh smell to them ?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 16, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> now the question is did bodhi recreate secret chief, or are these 40 or 50 packs what was found in one of the fridges at the house ? i feel a little better now that i can pick up another pack. i have one pack left that i am hesitant to run to make f2's thinking i'd be messing up. now if dream beaver & guava hashplant comeback someone please page me 911!


They are new!!!!!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 16, 2019)

Been giving Secret Chief some good reputation here for a couple years. Happy to see this.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 16, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> either of them have a clay/play doh smell to them ?


my Soar totally has that play dough smell now that you mention it. Like, peas and play dough. I couldnt put my finger on it before. 

unrelated but this spring I plan to F3 Dank Sinatra and Apollo 11 Genius.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 16, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> my Soar totally has that play dough smell now that you mention it. Like, peas and play dough. I couldnt put my finger on it before.
> 
> unrelated but this spring I plan to F3 Dank Sinatra and Apollo 11 Genius.


i commend you on the creation of beans. last year i semi dedicated the yard to making beans, but this year i am going for bud. i dont have the space indoors yet for 6ft trees to shake & spread pollen around.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 16, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> i commend you on the creation of beans. last year i semi dedicated the yard to making beans, but this year i am going for bud. i dont have the space indoors yet for 6ft trees to shake & spread pollen around.


im just gonna flower some clones as soon as they root and try to just get a couple branches. I just did a HAOGxSSDD mom with pollen from Duke Diamonds' Helena, and ended up with WAAAAY too many seeds.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 16, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> im just gonna flower some clones as soon as they root and try to just get a couple branches. I just did a HAOGxSSDD mom with pollen from Duke Diamonds' Helena, and ended up with WAAAAY too many seeds.


if there is anything you want to trade for them just let me know, cant say that i'd do a journal on them, but i would treat them fairly outdoors so you'd learn how they respond in my particular outdoor environment/climate area 38.9072° N, 77.0369° W


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 16, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> if there is anything you want to trade for them just let me know, cant say that i'd do a journal on them, but i would treat them fairly outdoors so you'd learn how they respond in my particular outdoor environment/climate area 38.9072° N, 77.0369° W


which you talking about, the future (possible, if i get both male and female plants from the seeds that popped) F3 project, or the Mountainbiker Daydream (my silly name for the chuck i just harvested?)


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 16, 2019)

The Sunshine Daydream #2

Same Berry nose but lacking the gas kick. Still haven’t figured out what one I like best yet. More diligent researching is required lol. 
















And here’s a better shot of #1 again.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 16, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> which you talking about, the future (possible, if i get both male and female plants from the seeds that popped) F3 project, or the Mountainbiker Daydream (my silly name for the chuck i just harvested?)


the one that you ended up with too many seeds of, actually i'd be grateful for anything


----------



## bukstud4u (Mar 16, 2019)

BBHP ever coming out again?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 16, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> the one that you ended up with too many seeds of, actually i'd be grateful for anything


oh yeah you can have some for sure! dm me


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 16, 2019)

Anyone got a link to a picture of the orange love triangle pheno? I have a ton of packs of these and need an orange but hesitant to pop as I did not like my snow lotus leaners in goji at all....Won't sell where I am at.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 16, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Anyone got a link to a picture of the orange love triangle pheno? I have a ton of packs of these and need an orange but hesitant to pop as I did not like my snow lotus leaners in goji at all....Won't sell where I am at.


 wont sell where you are ? whats wrong with the flowers ?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 16, 2019)

Plants were grown to perfection but the smell is boring and the bag appeal isn't there. The nepal leaners definitely will sell. That is some nice pot, but no chem, og, or cookie. The snow lotus leaners is just an unattractive smell to everyone so far. It might not be all snow lotus crosses, but this one is no bueno in my area. Had to let it go at 1500$ as well as archives faceoff x sfv og. Just doesn't cut it. I got 2k all day long no problems on the og's, sour diesel IBL, Chem IBL, et cetera.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 16, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Plants were grown to perfection but the smell is boring and the bag appeal isn't there. The nepal leaners definitely will sell. That is some nice pot, but no chemo, og, or cookie. The snow lotus leaners is just an unattractive smell to everyone so far. It might not be all snow lotus crosses, but this one is no bueno in my area. Had to let it go at 1500$ as well as archives faceoff x sfv og. Just doesn't cut it. I got 2k all day long no problems on the og's, sour diesel IBL, Chem IBL, et cetera.


 sorry for opening wounds, but what is an unattractive smell ? i get that its not what is hot currently, but damn are the people there really that stuck up to be missing out on some great flowers ?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 16, 2019)

Nah no wounds man. I wasn't upset. I grew out a bunch and I got an awesome straight creamy goji berry pheno that yields like a fuckin haus. It really is remarkable how much it smells like a goji berry. As to the smell it has a light weird funk to the SL leaners that is just not at all what I like and everyone agreed without me telling them. Bland taste on those ones too. Bag appeal was not good enough at all. People demand the funk around here. I had someone even turn it down at 1600 lol...I am not in a legal area. We are comparing things to the likes of legit 818 headband and awesome ogs and crosses to compare to though. My people know good pot because I provide them with it. This was sort of like hay to them. All of us dug everything about the keeper though other than taste which is pretty bland when smoked. Decent when vaped. Definitely no coat your mouth thing.


----------



## maple sloth (Mar 16, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Love triangle #4, less stretchy, more density. I’m probably going to run this cut in the greenhouse this year. Need another pack of these
> 
> View attachment 4301040 View attachment 4301042


What kind of smells are you getting from your love triangles? I've got 3 love triangle ladies going right now. 2 fruity and one has a really strange smell that's kind of creamy and chocolately mixed with something else indescribable. They've still got a couple weeks to go so likely they will evolve.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 16, 2019)

well, I popped 4 af-pack x Alien Apple Warp. so I guess I'll put that in a different thread.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 16, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> What kind of smells are you getting from your love triangles? I've got 3 love triangle ladies going right now. 2 fruity and one has a really strange smell that's kind of creamy and chocolately mixed with something else indescribable. They've still got a couple weeks to go so likely they will evolve.


Strange creamy chocolate sounds about right both phenoes


----------



## Houstini (Mar 17, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> either of them have a clay/play doh smell to them ?


Both very play doh mute gas


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 17, 2019)

*Look what’s coming to *

*Greatlakes Genetics in April !!!
*
 

*Secret Chief (sfv og x 88g13/hp)

Dragons Blood Hashplant v2 (Dragonsblood f4 x 88g13hp) *f4 version.. more sativa-more blood…
*​*Magic Carpet (Lebowski x 88g13/hp)​*​*Amrita (Jalalabad Star 5 x Strawberry milk) *Bodhi’s favorite og hyb from last testing round… ​*​*Temple of Apollo (Temple x Apollo 11 F3)​**
Space Cowboy (Larry og x Wookie 15)
*​*Red Lotus (Columbian Red x Snow Lotus) sativa​*​*Endor Score (A11g x Wookie)​*​*Magenta Hashplant v2 (PU f4 x 88g13/hp)​*

​*(Wifi x SSDD)​*​*(HA OG x Wookie)​*​*(Columbian Red x 88g13/hp)​*



​*Supernatural Selections:​*

​*Supernatural Selections:009 Eternal sunshine (Hawaiian Sativa x OMG)​*​*10-16 week soaring super citrus wizard wands​*

​*Nierika:​*

​*Kashmir Azad (with Petrolia Headstash freebie) 1 per customer ( Proceeds go to rebuilding the roof of the Kali Temple in Varanasi before monsoon.) VERY LIMITED Special price $100.​*
*We want to thank Bodhi Seeds for all the love they give back to the Cannabis Community!!!!*​


----------



## jp68 (Mar 17, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> What kind of smells are you getting from your love triangles? I've got 3 love triangle ladies going right now. 2 fruity and one has a really strange smell that's kind of creamy and chocolately mixed with something else indescribable. They've still got a couple weeks to go so likely they will evolve.


Its the creamy orange hashy marshmallow one your looking for. Its interesting that the hashy creamy marshmallow smell comes out in a few of his crosses


----------



## InstadovB (Mar 17, 2019)

Bodhi Apollo crosses have been calling to me. Anyone know the A11g in Endor score?


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 17, 2019)

bukstud4u said:


> BBHP ever coming out again?


Useful seeds has a fem 'blueberry n chocolate' crossed from bbhp.
 


@Tstat I have that same HD light for rooting clones and getting seeds up in solos.works great


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 17, 2019)

funny theres so many colombian red crosses. My Soar tastes like garbage, and really has no bag appeal. although its a pretty kick ass sativa.


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> funny theres so many colombian red crosses. My Soar tastes like garbage, and really has no bag appeal. although its a pretty kick ass sativa.


Glad I held off on those for this round! Any pics of it?


----------



## maple sloth (Mar 17, 2019)

Here's the Love Triagle ladies. I had 2 more but they were snow lotus phenos that were super nitrogen sensitive and I didn't want to deal with those finnicky girls so they got culled.


----------



## danjac82 (Mar 17, 2019)

hillbill said:


> That would be just about 4/20/19!!!!


Got my soulmate and phone home sprouted. Did you have any weird leaves on the Phone Home seedlings? Only 5 days old. All the soulmates look normal but 11 of 12 phone homes has a funky first set.


----------



## danjac82 (Mar 17, 2019)

Did


McKringleberry said:


> Phone Home was quite the treat when I ran it! She was a magnesium junkie and finished with sparkly, lime-green buds. Wonderful fruity nose too.


do you remember having any funky leaves on the phone Home seedlings?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 18, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Did
> 
> do you remember having any funky leaves on the phone Home seedlings?


My Phone Home have been fine with nothing unusual throughout.


----------



## danjac82 (Mar 18, 2019)

hillbill said:


> My Phone Home have been fine with nothing unusual throughout.


Hmm..hopefully it’s just the first set of two and it straightens out for me. First set of single blade leaf is just wrinkly and thicker...slight droop toward leaf ends. Right next to the soul mate and jack herers which look normal


----------



## Bob's Thumb (Mar 18, 2019)

All 12 of my Hollyweeds popped 100% germination

Will post future updates on them for all those interested.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Mar 18, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> how's she stank? funky??


Smells are sure hard for me to describe but those DLA5s smell great. When Bodhi singled out the DLA5 on his potcast I think he called it acrid. @Rosinallday said gamy. Good call on both but I have one outdoors that adds a strong layer of pine, Love the smell of that one. An animal lair in a pine forest. 

I have one indoors that is frosting up nicely. I will post a pic soon.


----------



## danjac82 (Mar 18, 2019)

All my phone Home and Soul Mate sprouted. Healthy seedlings. I think the phone Home is just gonna throw a set or two of somewhat funky leaves. I’m happy. Wish I had room to run the valley 13 freebies. Been eyeing up some Apollo 13 crosses for a while so no more excuse not to now. I’ll pop them in about a month and a half


----------



## Schmarmpit (Mar 18, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Bodhi Apollo crosses have been calling to me. Anyone know the A11g in Endor score?


I tested these seeds a few rounds ago. His Apollo 11 Genius cross info is here: https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Apollo_11_Genius_Pheno/Bodhi_Seeds/
Here's some shots of my tester flowers A11GxWookie. They were fantastic. Very melon fruity smells with relaxed dreamy high.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 18, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> Here's the Love Triagle ladies. I had 2 more but they were snow lotus phenos that were super nitrogen sensitive and I didn't want to deal with those finnicky girls so they got culled.
> 
> View attachment 4302235
> 
> ...


these pics look way better than the one on the seed profile.
REAL NICE!


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 18, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> All my phone Home and Soul Mate sprouted. Healthy seedlings. I think the phone Home is just gonna throw a set or two of somewhat funky leaves. I’m happy. Wish I had room to run the valley 13 freebies. Been eyeing up some Apollo 13 crosses for a while so no more excuse not to now. I’ll pop them in about a month and a half


I've had my eye on soul mate and space cake.


----------



## danjac82 (Mar 18, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> I've had my eye on soul mate and space cake.


I have my eye on too many strains. As soon as these sprouted, I began wondering if I made the right choices. Lol. I’m already spending way too much time thinking about what’s next. Really looking extra hard at Norstars Sour Chelumbian and Bodhis More Cowbell. Always looking at my current grows and thinking about the seeds I could have ordered. Lol. Pretty happy with these choices though so not the usual doubt..but it’s always there


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 18, 2019)

I missed out on the lotus 4.... slept when they dropped... should've grabbed one. When House of Funk released Chemglue, was when I first heard about Bodi seeds....


----------



## InstadovB (Mar 18, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> I tested these seeds a few rounds ago. His Apollo 11 Genius cross info is here: https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Apollo_11_Genius_Pheno/Bodhi_Seeds/
> Here's some shots of my tester flowers A11GxWookie. They were fantastic. Very melon fruity smells with relaxed dreamy high.


You rock. I ended up finding the info on the A11G, but pictures are awesome! Thanks for the update. Did you find that the a11g brought down flower times? That Endor Score could be a quick one since seeing fast flower times from Hillbill on some of these Wookie crosses. Either way, I always wanted to do some Apollo.


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Mar 18, 2019)

Butter wookie about a month in...


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 18, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> I have my eye on too many strains. As soon as these sprouted, I began wondering if I made the right choices. Lol. I’m already spending way too much time thinking about what’s next. Really looking extra hard at Norstars Sour Chelumbian and Bodhis More Cowbell. Always looking at my current grows and thinking about the seeds I could have ordered. Lol. Pretty happy with these choices though so not the usual doubt..but it’s always there


i know exactly what you mean brother! My wife HATES it! lol!


----------



## Schmarmpit (Mar 18, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> You rock. I ended up finding the info on the A11G, but pictures are awesome! Thanks for the update. Did you find that the a11g brought down flower times? That Endor Score could be a quick one since seeing fast flower times from Hillbill on some of these Wookie crosses. Either way, I always wanted to do some Apollo.


I think there is definitely some potential for fast finishers. The plant in that pic in particular was the fastest of 4. That pic was 7 weeks and I took it down at 8. Most others went 9+. I've grown a decent number of wookie crosses, and i always seem to find one in each pack that has big calyxes and flowers quickly. I tested mendo purpsxwookie at the same time and also found a fast one like this out of 5 girls.


----------



## SciensWiz (Mar 18, 2019)

Anyone know what the Lebowski strain consist of?




Bad Dawg said:


> *Look what’s coming to *
> 
> *Greatlakes Genetics in April !!!*
> 
> ...


know


----------



## G t smoke (Mar 18, 2019)

Bob's Thumb said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So finally jumped down the Bodhi wormhole and picked a pack of Hollyweed (Hollywood Pure Kush X 88G13HP)
> 
> ...


I grew it this year outside popped two seeds two ladies gave one to a mate kept the one with the best stem rub and structure topped once and pinched once nice open plant not a real stinker sweet skunk type smell she liked feedings quite big buds harvest in a week will post up taste and effect after a cure


----------



## G t smoke (Mar 18, 2019)

Bodhi ssh x 88g13xhashplant one month to go


----------



## danjac82 (Mar 19, 2019)

So nobody has ever dealt with large ovules (not seeds) before. Hmm. Hell of an issue here. Just took a plant down the other day and once again for the 4th grow in a row I’m getting larger than normal ovules inside each and every calyx. Some of them crackle. Only thing I haven’t changed is the water. Has to be the tap water. Really weird that this is an every time issue with me when nobody else seems to have even heard of it


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 19, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> You rock. I ended up finding the info on the A11G, but pictures are awesome! Thanks for the update. Did you find that the a11g brought down flower times? That Endor Score could be a quick one since seeing fast flower times from Hillbill on some of these Wookie crosses. Either way, I always wanted to do some Apollo.


Useful seeds has some Apollo f3s for freebies right now


----------



## hillbill (Mar 19, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> So nobody has ever dealt with large ovules (not seeds) before. Hmm. Hell of an issue here. Just took a plant down the other day and once again for the 4th grow in a row I’m getting larger than normal ovules inside each and every calyx. Some of them crackle. Only thing I haven’t changed is the water. Has to be the tap water. Really weird that this is an every time issue with me when nobody else seems to have even heard of it


Some knarly Sativa I’ve grown have had that.


----------



## danjac82 (Mar 19, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Some knarly Sativa I’ve grown have had that.


Seems the ones with the biggest ovules are usually the more sativa plants. 7 different strains now. Every plant. If I clip a bud at week 4, and I have out of curiosity, it already crackles. Ovules seem large right from the beginning if I open a bracht and take one out. Same crackle no matter when bud is taken. Ovules are larger than normal and shrink ever so slightly as plant matures. Somewhat hard. Hundreds of them in a gram. Sucks.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 19, 2019)

SciensWiz said:


> Anyone know what the Lebowski strain consist of?
> 
> 
> 
> know


yeah. that isn't much help. And neither am I. I can tell you Secret Chief and Space Cowboy are MINE!!!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 19, 2019)

Orgi x OG x Pineapple x Trainwreck according to iStrainGuide.com.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 19, 2019)

5/5 Wookie Hashplant are up in Solos! Bodhi beans sprout! Damn it!


----------



## Chronic811 (Mar 19, 2019)

Has anyone grown the chem 1 x ssdd? Just started a few seeds of it


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 19, 2019)

DLA #5 f2
5/6 germ rate.


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 19, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Has anyone grown the chem 1 x ssdd? Just started a few seeds of it


I got a pack as well but haven’t been able to find anything on line about chem 1. I look forward to your updates on the grow.


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 19, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> I got a pack as well but haven’t been able to find anything on line about chem 1. I look forward to your updates on the grow.


It’s the 91 chem


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 19, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> It’s the 91 chem


Pretty sure nspecta from CSI popped Chem 1-4 in the mid 2000s


----------



## Chronic811 (Mar 19, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> I got a pack as well but haven’t been able to find anything on line about chem 1. I look forward to your updates on the grow.


Yeah I’ll keep everyone posted on what comes of these. I only started 3 seeds but I’ve had great luck in the past when only starting 3 seeds out of a bodhi pack. 
I can’t find much info on the chem 1. I saw on csi instagram he made a chem 91 x chem 1 and he said that the cross could top 5% terps


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 19, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> It’s the 91 chem


If it’s the chem 91 that would be awesome! Although, from what i’ve seen Bodhi names the chem 91 in his Labels as the “skunk va “ or “jb” cut ( wich apparently isn’t even chem 91 at all). And all the label says chem 1......


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 19, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> DLA #5 f2
> 5/6 germ rate.


got my boy on these actually. 
I'm doing the af-PAK x Alien Apple Warp so I'm on a different thread.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 19, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> If it’s the chem 91 that would be awesome! Although, from what i’ve seen Bodhi names the chem 91 in his Labels as the “skunk va “ or “jb” cut ( wich apparently isn’t even chem 91 at all). And all the label says chem 1......


are saying that the SKUNK Va isn't Chemdog 91?


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 19, 2019)

So there is Chem 91 Skunk VA (real deal), Chem 91 JB cut (likely a Sour D hybrid) which are different.

here is the chem story:

1991:
1. chem 91 skunk va, 
2. A (chem's sister) 
3. B
4. C (male supposedly that was tossed)

2001:
1. C
2. D - kept this one. I've never heard of C and E
3. E

2006:
chem 1
chem 2
chem 3
chem 4

here is a link to the story
https://hightimes.com/grow/25-years-of-chem-dog/


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 19, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> are saying that the SKUNK Va isn't Chemdog 91?


No. I’m saying the chemdog 91 “jb” cut isn’t the chemdog 91........ apparently. I believe Bodhi talks about on the pot cast.


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 19, 2019)

I believe it is the 91 skunk va


----------



## Chronic811 (Mar 19, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> If it’s the chem 91 that would be awesome! Although, from what i’ve seen Bodhi names the chem 91 in his Labels as the “skunk va “ or “jb” cut ( wich apparently isn’t even chem 91 at all). And all the label says chem 1......


I’d prefer the chem 1 over the 91 just because of how rare it is. I’ve only seen 3 breeders even breeding with it. Chem 91 hybrids are everywhere


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 19, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> I’d prefer the chem 1 over the 91 just because of how rare it is. I’ve only seen 3 breeders even breeding with it. Chem 91 hybrids are everywhere


Bohdi says it’s the same cut
Chem1 is the 91 skunk va


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 19, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> Bohdi says it’s the same cut
> Chem1 is the 91 skunk va


His seed company is Lucky Dog Genetics skunk va that is


----------



## Chronic811 (Mar 19, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> Bohdi says it’s the same cut
> Chem1 is the 91 skunk va


Have you ever heard of chem 4? Like the one that was used in stardawg? Or how about chem 3 ? Well there is also a chem 1 and chem 2. 

Chemdog and joebrand reunited in 2006 and started 4 seeds of the original 13 and that is where these phenos came from.


----------



## H2OBO (Mar 20, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> I'm right behind you bill. I have to pick 1 out of 4. Two Bodhi'S
> More Cowbell ogkb
> Black Triangle
> alien apple warp x af-pak...or
> ...


i popped the aaw x afpak, aaw x mac , dla5f2 ithnk! excited. and the tester is artifact1 x kashmir or the other way around , we got lift off, cross them fingers


----------



## H2OBO (Mar 20, 2019)

pack of original mothers milk(never should have slipped up taking care of my first keeper back when)9/10 and nibiru f2's 10/10 taking off too. Thankyou farm guy and bamboodan


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 20, 2019)

Here's a couple tester plants (clones grown in solo cup sized pots) I'm liking:

Nikah #3
 

"Vintage Pakistani #1" #2
 

Nikah #3 with a high lumen flash - is that pic cheating?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 20, 2019)

Check out Mrs.Bodhi's Etsy for a chance to snag some limited hoodies and beans to support their puppers medical needs.

I'm sure some of the Bodhi'heads in here want to rock that gear proudly 

Help 'em out They good people.
IG Post with details on how to grab this gear : https://www.instagram.com/p/BvP_wMchQoj/

Etsy Store
https://www.etsy.com/shop/plantmoreseeds


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 20, 2019)

Good call Mr. head. It’s not live yet but I think Mrs B is going to load an Etsy deal. You get a hoody and a stardawg guava x 88g13hp pack for $108.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 20, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Good call Mr. head. It’s not live yet but I think Mrs B is going to load an Etsy deal. You get a hoody and a stardawg guava x 88g13hp pack for $108.


Dogs in need make my heart bleed.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 20, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Good call Mr. head. It’s not live yet but I think Mrs B is going to load an Etsy deal. You get a hoody and a stardawg guava x 88g13hp pack for $108.


Plus an additional surprise freebie, according to the IG post. All for a very good cause. Fur babies are my weak spot.


----------



## Joshmack (Mar 20, 2019)

Thank @Mr.Head im proud owner of a new sweat shirt!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 21, 2019)

hillbill said:


> There is an expo coming up in Oklahoma. Oklahoma! Fucking Oklahoma! Tattoos weren’t even legal there til a few years ago! Oklahoma! Wow!


Dude, I've been growing in Oklahoma since 2011 and before the laws changed the charges for growing weed was about the same as murder. Fucking insane. Now, they are not even controlling the dispensaries because they are importing illegal weed. Nobody in Okla knows how to grow. Dispensaries are having trouble finding in state growers.


----------



## steveydvee (Mar 21, 2019)

Has anyone grown "Love Gift(Healing Hashplant)" it is a Respect OG x 88G13P cross? Cannot seem to find any information on the strain.


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 21, 2019)

Def got a lemon smell and is sooooo sticky

Lemon thai (Indy) x 88g13hp

Day 30 ish from flowers forming.....? I’m not really keeping track, just look at past photos. I have possible flower formation on the 13th, for sure on the 22nd, so.....And little side nug shot


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2019)

Is that plant seeded?


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 21, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Is that plant seeded?


Hope not, but maybe.....lol


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 21, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Pretty sure nspecta from CSI popped Chem 1-4 in the mid 2000s


wha? I thought that was JB and Pbud Mike.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 21, 2019)

H2OBO said:


> pack of original mothers milk(never should have slipped up taking care of my first keeper back when)9/10 and nibiru f2's 10/10 taking off too. Thankyou farm guy and bamboodan


i could write a blues album about all the "keepers" I've lost.


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 21, 2019)

The Fuzz


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 21, 2019)

guava hash plant close up..... 7 week keeper


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Mar 21, 2019)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Dude, I've been growing in Oklahoma since 2011 and before the laws changed the charges for growing weed was about the same as murder. Fucking insane. Now, they are not even controlling the dispensaries because they are importing illegal weed. Nobody in Okla knows how to grow. Dispensaries are having trouble finding in state growers.


Lmfao you shoulda been around se okla in the 80's to mid 90s. There were plenty of peeps that knew how to grow massive outdoor gardens back then. Surely their not all gone.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 21, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> View attachment 4304405 guava hash plant close up..... 7 week keeper


Just beautiful.
I really hope Bodhi brings the Guava HP back.


----------



## jp68 (Mar 21, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Here's a couple tester plants (clones grown in solo cup sized pots) I'm liking:
> 
> Nikah #3
> View attachment 4303901
> ...


Are your 2 nikahs similar? What do they smell like?


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 21, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Have you ever heard of chem 4? Like the one that was used in stardawg? Or how about chem 3 ? Well there is also a chem 1 and chem 2.
> 
> Chemdog and joebrand reunited in 2006 and started 4 seeds of the original 13 and that is where these phenos came from.





GreenTools said:


> View attachment 4304405 guava hash plant close up..... 7 week keeper


my my my!!! 


GreenTools said:


> View attachment 4304405 guava hash plant close up..... 7 week keeper


my! my! my! 
that is BEAUTIFUL.
that's guava hashplant?


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 21, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Are your 2 nikahs similar? What do they smell like?


Don't have any smell notes on them atm. I'll check in the next couple days and report back. The one pictured is the frostiest. Maybe 2-3 more weeks I'm guessing they'll be done making them about a 10-11 week strain. Haven't checked everyone else's times on these yet.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> The Fuzz


Germed 8/9 Fuzzes which were all males and I have 2 seeds left.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 21, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> View attachment 4304405 guava hash plant close up..... 7 week keeper


You got any other pics? What smells are you getting? I got a lot of stuff going but was debating on popping these too.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 21, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Germed 8/9 Fuzzes which were all males and I have 2 seeds left.


what's the genetics on the fuzz? chem...something and what?


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 21, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> wha? I thought that was JB and Pbud Mike.


maybe i'm wrong. I thought JB gave them to nspecta and he passed them back. I smoke a lot of weed so I could be totally wrong. 
Chem 1-4 were def popped last


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 22, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> what's the genetics on the fuzz? chem...something and what?


chem 3 x appalachia (green crack x tres dawg)


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 22, 2019)

*Cobra Lips* = Chem 3 x Appalachia
*The Fuzz* = JB Chem x Appalachia

Happy weekend to everyone!


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 22, 2019)

SmokeAL0t said:


> *Cobra Lips* = Chem 3 x Appalachia
> *The Fuzz* = JB Chem x Appalachia
> 
> Happy weekend to everyone!


according to SEEDFINDER you're correct except the Fuzz is the chem 91 skunk va x Appalachia. not sure how accurate that is. But either way. IT'S A WHOLE LOTTA CHEM. And a lil green crack. Who don't love that?!?! HAPPY WEEKEND to you good kind sir. And to you ALL. much love to you guys!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 22, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> according to SEEDFINDER you're correct except the Fuzz is the chem 91 skunk va x Appalachia. not sure how accurate that is. But either way. IT'S A WHOLE LOTTA CHEM. And a lil green crack. Who don't love that?!?! HAPPY WEEKEND to you good kind sir. And to you ALL. much love to you guys!


I believe bodhi thought his JB Chem cut was the 91 Chem aka Chem SKVA aka Chem Skunk VA aka etc, when The Fuzz was first released?

... If I'm not mistaken, this is the same with Clusterfunk, which was first thought to be the SKVA crossed with '88 G13 Hashplant and is now known as the JB cut.

Old bodhi notes on the original release of Clusterfunk:

_"*‘**88 meets ‘91 funk chunk! ive had lots and lots of requests for more chem 91 skunk va hybrids... so here you go people... this one is adding more chunk to the funk.... using the same 88 g13/hp male that was used in tranquil elephantizer and dank sinatra. the hashplant pheno dad has an awesome structure and deep oily fuely funk that weds perfect to the tall knobby greasy skunky sour chem 91. i have high, high, hopes for this one, but instead of keeping it in my fridge for the next six months as i test it, im offering it now to the heads that just cant wait. so these seeds are untested, grow at your own risk. proven parents so i see no problems arising, just pure oldschool funk!!!* "_

Maybe I'm mistaken; I'll try to remember to ask b about this sometime but I think his original release listed SKVA as both crosses and those were later identified as JB....?


----------



## Chronic811 (Mar 22, 2019)

SmokeAL0t said:


> I believe bodhi thought his JB Chem cut was the 91 Chem aka Chem SKVA aka Chem Skunk VA aka etc, when The Fuzz was first released?
> 
> ... If I'm not mistaken, this is the same with Clusterfunk, which was first thought to be the SKVA crossed with '88 G13 Hashplant and is now known as the JB cut.
> 
> ...


This is 100% correct


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 22, 2019)

cool cool cool cool cool...sounds good to me. We dont have chem 91, but we do have StarDog F2s from jjs first release and it's the only genetics I've ran that was so strong it made me puke. Would love to try the 91. 
btw...what would be the difference between SKUNK Va and JB?


----------



## Chronic811 (Mar 22, 2019)

Skunk va has rounded tops and og like terps

Jb has pointy slightly fox tail tops with more diesel like terps


----------



## Chronic811 (Mar 22, 2019)

Bodhi did a side by side grow and smoke report on these way back on breedbay


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 22, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Are your 2 nikahs similar? What do they smell like?


Just gave them a smell check. #3 has an og like smell with a slight sweet smell, not close to as sweet as Love Triangle, with some lemon in there too. #7 has little sweeter smell and less og like, but only a 4/10 on sweet smell. I would say Love Triangles give a 8/10 sweet smell to them on average. 

Don't know too much about the OMG male but I'm guessing he has a more lemon like smell.


----------



## growslut (Mar 22, 2019)

Took down this Goji OG yesterday. 65 days. Super frosty rock hard nugs. Big yielder--it appears to be the largest yielding plant this round! Think a clone of this might make it onto the outdoor summer grow list.

I am super grateful for the opportunity to grow this thanks to the incredible generosity of a fellow board member. Thank you!


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 22, 2019)

growslut said:


> Took down this Goji OG yesterday. 65 days. Super frosty rock hard nugs. Big yielder--it appears to be the largest yielding plant this round! Think a clone of this might make it onto the outdoor summer grow list.
> 
> I am super grateful for the opportunity to grow this thanks to the incredible generosity of a fellow board member. Thank you!
> 
> ...


NICE!!! Lucky to have GOJI. We missed our chance so to speak. But Soul Mate is on the list. It's 1/2 GOJI, so should be right on. Nice Amp btw.


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 22, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Bodhi did a side by side grow and smoke report on these way back on breedbay


Chronic and smoke a lot are correct. I do recommend The Fuzz it’s strong smoke and very vigorous in growth so I had to make seeds with it of course. 

I am amazed at the bohdi knowledge here..Thanks to Smoke a lot and chronic ..
Any knowledge of the Iraqi in the dla cross?


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 22, 2019)

I know it’s from strayfox


----------



## hillbill (Mar 22, 2019)

Jarred and still curing Black Triangle is smelling like grape Koolaide powder and Bazooka! One is more earth and hashy funk. Highly effective with a Sativa edge at times which surprised me some. Noticeable dry mouth when smoked as opposed to vaped. Relaxing and especially euphoric high feeling.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 22, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Jarred and still curing Black Triangle is smelling like grape Koolaide powder and Bazooka! One is more earth and hashy funk. Highly effective with a Sativa edge at times which surprised me some. Noticeable dry mouth when smoked as opposed to vaped. Relaxing and especially euphoric high feeling.


Hey Bill are you running organic or bottled nutes? I have a few cuts of the black triangle my buddy just finished. He said he like his a little too much. I'm going out for a taste Sunday


----------



## tman42 (Mar 22, 2019)

Golden Triangle, harvest day, day 65 of 12/12


----------



## H2OBO (Mar 23, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Golden Triangle, harvest day, day 65 of 12/12
> View attachment 4305144 View attachment 4305145 View attachment 4305146


wow, nice, thats a tk hybrid i always regretted not getting a pack of. nice shots. I have the Black Triangle, really nice everything .
s


----------



## Cosmo789 (Mar 23, 2019)

I can’t believe I’ve read this entire thread from start to finish. One big circle jerk about a breeder without one critical thing to say anywhere. Sounds REALLY fishy to me. I’d love to be convinced otherwise.


----------



## H2OBO (Mar 23, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> I know it’s from strayfox


There is some info on that iraqi , i heard something on the potcast maybe his second episode about it, where it came from , and a little about how it breeds.


----------



## Cosmo789 (Mar 23, 2019)

I’m calling bullshit on this entire seed bubble everyone’s in. And no no NO this isn’t just about Bodhi.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 23, 2019)

H2OBO said:


> wow, nice, thats a tk hybrid i always regretted not getting a pack of. nice shots. I have the Black Triangle, really nice everything .
> s


Thank you very much! I went through a pack of black triangle also and it was very nice but I did not find anything as special and worth keeping. Hopefully you do! This Golden Triangle was found out of 4 seeds so I still have 7 seeds of it in my stash in case I need to go back to it.Thanks again!


----------



## tman42 (Mar 23, 2019)

Cosmo789 said:


> I’m calling bullshit on this entire seed bubble everyone’s in. And no no NO this isn’t just about Bodhi.


What are you rambling about?


----------



## Houstini (Mar 23, 2019)

Cosmo789 said:


> I collect seeds like everyone else on here but i think this game has gotten a little bit out of hand. This selling the sizzle before the steak kind of shit has me kind of overwhelmed at this point.


Grow some,
Then grow some more, 
Then come back with your critical analysis on your experience with Bodhi seeds. Until then all you are doing is being an incoherent troll


----------



## Houstini (Mar 23, 2019)

Cosmo789 said:


> I’m not trolling at all actuality. I should have started this in the Ethos thread to begin with


Ok so if you’re not a troll have you grown any Bodhi?

Its a review section, breeders with better gear/reputation will get more positive posts in a forum section where people are discussing their gear.


----------



## Cosmo789 (Mar 23, 2019)

And if anyone is up this late and reading this please do yourself a favor and send your money to GLG only. I’m not into plugging anyone but he’s truly fucking OG. I don’t use freebies as a criteria for buying from anyone but I was still a little taken aback by the extras he threw in. Almost double what I ordered


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 23, 2019)

Cosmo789 said:


> I can’t believe I’ve read this entire thread from start to finish. One big circle jerk about a breeder without one critical thing to say anywhere. Sounds REALLY fishy to me. I’d love to be convinced otherwise.


Troll much? Grow some gear out then come in here and talk. Nobody said bodhi gear is perfect. I’ve had a few packs that were busts be it germ rate from old stock or not finding a desirable pheno. But the keepers found far out weigh the misses.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 23, 2019)

Cosmo789 said:


> I can’t believe I’ve read this entire thread from start to finish. One big circle jerk about a breeder without one critical thing to say anywhere. Sounds REALLY fishy to me. I’d love to be convinced otherwise.


You obviously didn't read the whole thread (there is plenty of critical reviews) and seeing as how you wanna blast of like a drunk troll, I highly doubt anyone here feels the need to convince you otherwise. 

Cheers


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 23, 2019)

This thread alone is just about to turn 9 years old! Wow 
Crazy....


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Hey Bill are you running organic or bottled nutes? I have a few cuts of the black triangle my buddy just finished. He said he like his a little too much. I'm going out for a taste Sunday


Organic in 1 1/2 to 2 gallon containers LST, perpetual. Small plants in manageable size pots. I use plastic Sterlite waste baskets. Lots of variety. Enjoying Black Triangle right now!


----------



## steveydvee (Mar 23, 2019)

Anybody have an idea what this is? All my Space Monkey seedlings are showing signs of deficiency.. The rest of my Bodhi seed collection is fine tho. Currently using R.O. water. So maybe a calcium deficiency?


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 23, 2019)

Here's a few Cosmic Serpents I'm liking. I messed up and forgot to write down the date when I put them in the flower tent but I think they're about 5-6 weeks old right now. 4 females, 7 males, and one unknown still. #4 had some misses with clones, but should be sexed within the week. It's a bleeder, so hopefully it's a girl.

Thoughts on the cross so far are really positive. A nice range of smells and expressions, but as a whole they are all really cool. Smells range from rubber to eucalyptus/halls of medicine and some fruit punch smells. 4 bleeders in the group. The males are some of my favorite plants as for structure and smell so I think I'll have to open pollenate all of them for f2s.

#3 - only female with the fruit punch smell.


#8 - eucalyptus and halls of medicine like smell with a slight sweetness at the end.


#10 - smells like rubber. 


These are all just testers in a small tent under 11/13 led and might be seeded with Nikah or Black Triangle males I'm flowering/testing in the next tent. Not sure what to do with any unintended seed. I might just put them in a big container to grow out one day. The best plants always come from accidents


----------



## Tstat (Mar 23, 2019)

growslut said:


> Think a clone of this might make it onto the outdoor summer grow list.


It grows great outside, even here in the northeast! No rot, it really gets tall and stretches out. I’m a few days away from harvesting two indoor Gojis


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 23, 2019)

a pic of 9 babies
DLA #5
MORE COWBELL and
af-PAK AAW
lol...ok ok, I know. NOT MUCH TO LOOK AT. hahaaaYET.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 23, 2019)

Cosmo789 said:


> I can’t believe I’ve read this entire thread from start to finish. One big circle jerk about a breeder without one critical thing to say anywhere. Sounds REALLY fishy to me. I’d love to be convinced otherwise.



The one thing I can say is no bull shit in this thread. I'd suggest trying some bodhi for yourself before passing judgment. 

I can highly recommend silver mountin and also clusterfunk. VERY VERY big yielders. One of my silver mountin phenos just broke a 3ft bamboo steak 2 days ago and that's never happened to me before EVER! Bud about size of a big slammer twisted tea can and very heavy. Was not to impressed off looks alone until the last 2 weeks but its put on alot of weight lately and starting to pea out and get swollen, now it looks fire.

Every pheno was different but they all look very good. Less variance in the clusterfunk they look more similar except one fades yellow and ones leaves are all red and purple no yellow in the fade. I have never really been disappointed with any bodhi strains and they always all germ for me. Only bad was a Male count a time or 2 but that's the game we play with reg seeds. 

Please no nonsense in my favorite thread! Imo bodhi is fair on price and produces fire. Good in my book and I'm never disappointed. Thanks bodhi! 

Happy growing!!!


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 23, 2019)

Cosmo789 said:


> And if anyone is up this late and reading this please do yourself a favor and send your money to GLG only. I’m not into plugging anyone but he’s truly fucking OG. I don’t use freebies as a criteria for buying from anyone but I was still a little taken aback by the extras he threw in. Almost double what I ordered


thank you for saying something positive.


----------



## Rosinallday (Mar 23, 2019)

Mac x Dla5 with some nice looking offspring. These really stand out in the greenhouse with some extra personality and vigor. Seeds are from an open pollination from my outdoor garden last year. 
 
Rosetta Stone from Brother's Grimm x Mountain Temple. Old school Colombian flavor from the mom crossed with a similar terp. profile from the male. These look like they could get huge outdoor.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 23, 2019)

Looks like some TEGRIDY Jungle Bud! lol


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 23, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> Mac x Dla5 with some nice looking offspring. These really stand out in the greenhouse with some extra personality and vigor. Seeds are from an open pollination from my outdoor garden last year. View attachment 4305492
> View attachment 4305491
> Rosetta Stone from Brother's Grimm x Mountain Temple. Old school Colombian flavor from the mom crossed with a similar terp. profile from the male. These look like they could get huge outdoor.
> View attachment 4305495


what light are you using Ros


----------



## Rosinallday (Mar 23, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> what light are you using Ros


Started them under T5's but that pic is in a greenhouse.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 24, 2019)

Tstat said:


> It grows great outside, even here in the northeast! No rot, it really gets tall and stretches out. I’m a few days away from harvesting two indoor Gojis




Do you happen to remember when you pulled them ? I'm relative to your area and have been dying to run gogi outdoor but I don't want to waste a pack if I can't get them to finish in time. Plus with all the humidity late last year made things tough and only the strong survived. 
Thank you.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 24, 2019)

1kemosabe said:


> Do you happen to remember when you pulled them ? I'm relative to your area and have been dying to run gogi outdoor but I don't want to waste a pack if I can't get them to finish in time. Plus with all the humidity late last year made things tough and only the strong survived.
> Thank you.


Yea, so I’m m in RI and never have luck getting plants to finish. Last year my Goji went well into October with minimal rot, worms, etc. let’s just say it did finish. Space Monkey never stood a chance and melted early. SSDD did great as well and I was still pulling lower popcorn in November. For me it seems to be about the bud structure. SM grows really stacked tight buds, great for indoors, disaster outside. My Goji pheno grows golf ball sized buds with space between them, so bud rot isn’t an issue.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 24, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> The one thing I can say is no bull shit in this thread. I'd suggest trying some bodhi for yourself before passing judgment.
> 
> I can highly recommend silver mountin and also clusterfunk. VERY VERY big yielders. One of my silver mountin phenos just broke a 3ft bamboo steak 2 days ago and that's never happened to me before EVER! Bud about size of a big slammer twisted tea can and very heavy. Was not to impressed off looks alone until the last 2 weeks but its put on alot of weight lately and starting to pea out and get swollen, now it looks fire.
> 
> ...


How's the effect on Silver MNT?


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 24, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> View attachment 4305992


NOW we are jamming! Don't know if y'all can see. But All our babies have they head out!!!
the DLA#5F2 are in back L-R
More Cowbell ogkb are in front(black cups) 
and the APAAW in between. We were going to pop BIG SUR HOLY BUD (weed) F2. But I like to try to grow some sariva-ish for my wife but I don't have a Bodhi sativa. a shame really.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 24, 2019)

So, here is what I am talking about in regards to growing Bodhi outside in NE. Here is how my Goji grows:





ANd here is Space Monkey:





Nothing left to do but


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 24, 2019)

First time ever with Bodhi


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 24, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> You got any other pics? What smells are you getting? I got a lot of stuff going but was debating on popping these too.


My avatar is also the same cut....think there are a few @ddeeezzz on the gram also....very light smell, but a smooth floral,sweet, dankness in the vape....


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 24, 2019)

this might be old news to some... but i am trying to figure out what to run this year, hopefully this helps others, as i am trying to figure out how it can help me in a way 

https://en.seedfinder.eu/database/breeder/Bodhi_Seeds/hybridmap/


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2019)

@mr. childs, that is one ball of confusion!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2019)

8 days from planting sprouting seeds and the 5 Wookie Hashplant seedlings are already getting first multi-finger leaves. Very fast so far and look great. All about the same size mid hybreed lookin.


----------



## Bob's Thumb (Mar 25, 2019)

Hollyweeds coming along nice and surely. Transplanted from solo cups bit earlier cause they had stretched terribly under my 110w cloner CFL. Now under 2x 250w CFL. 

Here they are with Phenofinders LA Fire just after their first lil feed, call it day 5 from popping above surface. 

Happy Growing Everyone


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2019)

Black Triangle #1,#2 and #4 here are decent size and potency all were healthy. #3 is something else with heavy Nag Champa and fuel or Chem fumes for you. Nothing subtle here at all. Instant high and quite active for Hashplant cross. Buds lighter and more narrow than I expected on all. Hashy Earthy forest fungi Magic taste exhaling vapor. Taste comes thru smoked also.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 25, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> How's the effect on Silver MNT?


 I will let you know when they are down. I have 3 different phenos and they all look different. They are all VERY heavy and need ALOT of support. It's looking real nice in 7 gallon containers but running no till in 7 gallon is tough to keep wet so I will not be lazy next run and will be useing 20 gallon containers. I was broke and already had them and needed to up pot so I said screw it and just wung it this round. But I have seen enough plants in my day that I can say I dont think they will disappoint at all. They each may have a different effect as they vary alot it seems but they all look real nice. Have not had a bad pheno looks wise and all are getting nice and thick in the ending weeks and one is pead out bigtime almost like popcorn lol... the only one I have finished had more of a up type high and leaned sativa for sure but flowered In 9 or 10 weeks.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 26, 2019)

hillbill said:


> @mr. childs, that is one ball of confusion!


sorta like the phylos galaxy. i am going to run all the bodhi chems i have this year, it kind of helped me find all his chems crosses. i just picked up lotus 4, i found neroli 91, hashplant d, cobra lips from 2017, cobra lips from 2016, the fuzz, chem d x ssdd, sunshine #4, chem kesey, clusterfunk, chem 91jb x snow lotus, & moontang. i know i am missing sunshine #3 & hashplant #3, but is that it ? if anyone has either one of those please let me know, i have a good selection to trade, i only need two beans of each.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 26, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> sorta like the phylos galaxy. i am going to run all the bodhi chems i have this year, it kind of helped me find all his chems crosses


Playing with Chems and OG crosses for 3 years myself but do some Old World things now and again.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 26, 2019)

5 Wookie Hashplant growing fine in veg. OneBlack Triangle has gotten very sweet pine and almost turpentine smell/taste, very obvious. Has me smacking my lips!


----------



## InstadovB (Mar 26, 2019)

Just popped 3 Mango Hashplants, 3 green lotus, and 6 Space Monkey. I'm really curious about the Mango Hashplant, so I had to throw some of those in the mix.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 26, 2019)

FAT LIL LEAVES!!!
Af-PAK Alien Apple Warp in front.
DLA#5F2 in back. NOT EVEN A WEEK! more cowbell (ogkb) on fri.
SWEET!!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 26, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Just popped 3 Mango Hashplants, 3 green lotus, and 6 Space Monkey. I'm really curious about the Mango Hashplant, so I had to throw some of those in the mix.



I'm curious as well. My monkey got whacked due to hermie traits but I do have one mango hashplant female going still at 4.5 or 5 weeks I think and it's very very hairy and has a true mango smell to it hence the name. I guess they picked a relative name for that one lol. Very hairy and kind on leggy under my 315cmh but under my fluence I'd say it would have been more squat. Been My experiance with any strain under these 2 very different lights


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 26, 2019)

anyone get in on the Hoodie deal with the stardawg x 88g13hp and other freebie to help out with B's doggo?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 26, 2019)

Ummm my women just called me at work to tell me the same silver mountin pheno #2 that broke a 3ft bamboo stake last week just broke the 2nd one we put in its place lol... wtf is going on. Amazing that I was probably the laziest I have ever been on this run and in smaller 7 gallon pots and I end up with monsters. Wondering what I did so right... bunch of clear still but dont seem to be putting off new growth much and they hit 10 weeks from flip 2 days ago... F*** it they will get the chop tonight. I need to make room anyway for some new ones. I'm not impatiant just getting sick of this grow and need somthing fresh to keep me motivated. Happy growing!!!

Also I have never broke a 3ft bamboo stake and always get the same brand for at least 10 years. Also just put in the carbon filter 2 months ago and my whole house it starting to smell of skunk and cat piss type smells. Clusterfunk and silver mountin are some smelly mamas for sure. Figured it was worth a mention in case any of you have to worry bout smell. They are ponant in that department. Dont matter what pheno.


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Mar 26, 2019)

DLA 5's in the front, butter wookies in the back and the leggy bitch's are lucky wookie


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 26, 2019)

OldMateToldMeTo said:


> DLA 5's in the front, butter wookies in the back and the leggy bitch's are lucky wookieView attachment 4307262


DLAs are looking nice! Hopefully those lucky wookies fill in some!


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 26, 2019)

Here's Nikah #3, the frostiest of the bunch:


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Mar 26, 2019)

A couple pics of the indoor DLA5 f2s, I have the contents outside trimming up, there is just no room in that dinky tent.

They smell great, gamy but not nearly as pungent as the girls I posted earlier that survived the outdoor winter.

Interesting comparing the trichomes, the outdoor ones are shorter stalks than the indoor, keeping them close to the plant during extreme conditions maybe….more frost on the sugar leaves indoors. 

I debated if this third pic belonged in this thread, it is a Bodhi cross, but others here were shared this strain as well, Afpak x DLA5 with. The proof will come after the cure but right now I am really liking what I am seeing, and smelling. A nice layer of sweetness to the gamy DLA5. Vigorous early, so far I like what the Afpak brings. Thanks Rosin.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 26, 2019)

@reallybigjesusfreak have you run Cherry, Purple or Raspberry SS?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 26, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> @reallybigjesusfreak have you run Cherry, Purple or Raspberry SS?


just HAOG ssdd


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 26, 2019)

I forgot to mention this earlier, but I have a pack of Big Sur Holly Bud f2...I understand Bodhi only put out 30 packs so I feel lucky to have these. We will be running some of these next!


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 27, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> I forgot to mention this earlier, but I have a pack of Big Sur Holly Bud f2...I understand Bodhi only put out 30 packs so I feel lucky to have these. We will be running some of these next!


I'd suggest a seed run if they're that rare


----------



## Jay7t5 (Mar 27, 2019)

I just finished my first space monkey, I only split 4 so far 1 female,but quite a few nannas so finished under a CFL, I had Hermies with my sunshine daydream too but I wont go into that,i was slated on here before for saying I had nothing but hermies From sunshine daydream and it seeded my whole closet,i was rightfully pissed off, who wouldbtw be lol


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 27, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> I'd suggest a seed run if they're that rare



Agreed that's what I would want to be doing for sure.




Jay7t5 said:


> I just finished my first space monkey, I only split 4 so far 1 female,but quite a few nannas so finished under a CFL, I had Hermies with my sunshine daydream too but I wont go into that,i was slated on here before for saying I had nothing but hermies From sunshine daydream and it seeded my whole closet,i was rightfully pissed off, who wouldbtw be lol View attachment 4307513


 Ya man that sucks I lost the last space monkey I had to hermie traits. Was a beautiful plant but it's just the way of the wild sometimes. Was the best looking plant in my tent as well. I wish you luck moving fowred. Happy growing!!!


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 27, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> I'd suggest a seed run if they're that rare


I'll definitely be making more.


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 27, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> I forgot to mention this earlier, but I have a pack of Big Sur Holly Bud f2...I understand Bodhi only put out 30 packs so I feel lucky to have these. We will be running some of these next!


I'm growing the Coastal seeds version of BSHW now about to take the first cuttings to sex soon. 

Wonder how the Coastal version compares to the Bodhi version. Looking forward to watching your grow on this to compare.


----------



## SirChocolopousRex (Mar 27, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> @reallybigjesusfreak have you run Cherry, Purple or Raspberry SS?


I ran Raspberry Sunshine. It was pretty stand out in the effects department. Everyone loves it. It's just so balanced, it doesn't overdue it in any one category. The smell is great, just like raspberry with subtle sour and peppery notes. The yeild is low and maybe not the best bag appeal, but I could have done a better job growing. I'm attempting an emergency reveg now.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 27, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> just HAOG ssdd


Ive been out of the Bodhi loop for a while & checked JB & GLG neither have them listed, do you know if they are discontinued?


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 27, 2019)

SirChocolopousRex said:


> I ran Raspberry Sunshine. It was pretty stand out in the effects department. Everyone loves it. It's just so balanced, it doesn't overdue it in any one category. The smell is great, just like raspberry with subtle sour and peppery notes. The yeild is low and maybe not the best bag appeal, but I could have done a better job growing. I'm attempting an emergency reveg now.
> 
> View attachment 4307541


Looks delicious !!!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 27, 2019)

I have been humbly fortunate here with Space Monkey as far as having strictly males or females. I have run several times and also some F2s. Hope it continues that way. Space Monkey is in my top few!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 27, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I have been humbly fortunate here with Space Monkey as far as having strictly males or females. I have run several times and also some F2s. Hope it continues that way. Space Monkey is in my top few!


 How much does it cost for some of your luck. Mine was the first hermie I have had in years lol!!! Happy growing!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 27, 2019)

Just wondering if any of you Bodhi folks know if Lucky Charms got that name because of its smell or not?

Cheers


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 27, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> anyone get in on the Hoodie deal with the stardawg x 88g13hp and other freebie to help out with B's doggo?


I went to snag mine, this weekend, and all that were left in the style I want were men's smalls. I don't think I even know a man that could wear a small.


----------



## oldbeancounter (Mar 27, 2019)

Looking for ethical/reasonably priced seedbank selling bodhi that ships to Canada, can anyone help?
Perhaps this post is in wrong area?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 27, 2019)

oldbeancounter said:


> Looking for ethical/reasonably priced seedbank selling bodhi that ships to Canada, can anyone help?


Great Lakes Genetics and James Bean are the top 2 I would say. 

Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 27, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Just wondering if any of you Bodhi folks know if Lucky Charms got that name because of its smell or not?
> 
> Cheers


That what I remember reading, it had a smell of LC cereal or something to that nature.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 27, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Just wondering if any of you Bodhi folks know if Lucky Charms got that name because of its smell or not?
> 
> Cheers


I grew out a cross with it and a couple of the phenos definitely had a fruity marshmallow aroma going on.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 27, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That what I remember reading, it had a smell of LC cereal or something to that nature.


Ya I remembered reading the same but couldn't remember where lol
I recently jarred a Morecowbell x Lucky Charms and the smell is absolutely that cereal. Magically delicious 

Cheers


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 27, 2019)

I would only be guessing but I'd say so. I think that comes from The White.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm actually impressed with all these! Great growth rate. A visable difference from yesterday. DLA #5F2 
More Cowbell 
af-PAK Alien Apple Warp.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 27, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Ive been out of the Bodhi loop for a while & checked JB & GLG neither have them listed, do you know if they are discontinued?


probably, I remember JBC told me that it was pretty limited. Its pure fire. I used it in a cross with Helena.


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 27, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Ive been out of the Bodhi loop for a while & checked JB & GLG neither have them listed, do you know if they are discontinued?


Search ssdd on glg, they got them packs. Listed as H.A. OG x ssdd


----------



## Jay7t5 (Mar 27, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Agreed that's what I would want to be doing for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers my friend Onwards and upwards


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 27, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Search ssdd on glg, they got them packs. Listed as H.A. OG x ssdd


I was referring to Cherry, purple & raspberry SS , I grabbed 2 packs of each & now debating on a pack of Dream Beaver open pollination or taking 4 seeds of the PSS, CSS & RSS & let em have an orgy


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 27, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Just wondering if any of you Bodhi folks know if Lucky Charms got that name because of its smell or not?
> 
> Cheers


i am willing to bet it smelled like the cereal. i have lucky wookie #8, but got two males from the first two seeds i popped from the pack last year.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 27, 2019)

oldbeancounter said:


> Looking for ethical/reasonably priced seedbank selling bodhi that ships to Canada, can anyone help?
> Perhaps this post is in wrong area?


greatlakesgenetics of course, or jbc seeds...


----------



## oldbeancounter (Mar 27, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> greatlakesgenetics of course, or jbc seeds...


Thank you very much for your suggestions.
I will look at them tomorrow.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 27, 2019)

oldbeancounter said:


> Thank you very much for your suggestions.
> I will look at them tomorrow.


I’m waiting for 4/20 that’s when the best sales of the year are especially Bodhi @ Great Lakes Genetics


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 27, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> i am willing to bet it smelled like the cereal. i have lucky wookie #8, but got two males from the first two seeds i popped from the pack last year.


That’s what I’m worried about, just popped 1 OSS for the hell of it & turned out male  wondering the chances of 3 , 4 or 5 seeds from the same pack being males


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 27, 2019)

oldbeancounter said:


> Thank you very much for your suggestions.
> I will look at them tomorrow.


No need looking anywhere else for Bodhi , not sure of shipping fees but definitely the best & most reliable USA has to offer


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 27, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I was referring to Cherry, purple & raspberry SS , I grabbed 2 packs of each & now debating on a pack of Dream Beaver open pollination or taking 4 seeds of the PSS, CSS & RSS & let em have an orgy


Dream Beaver sounds good. But it all sounds good to me.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 27, 2019)

Has anyone attempted GG4 x SSDD indoors?


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 27, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> Dream Beaver sounds good. But it all sounds good to me.


It’s killing me  I should start w/ my oldest pack Blue Lotus then Dank Zappa but then I have 24 Bodhi strains to choose from


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 28, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Just wondering if any of you Bodhi folks know if Lucky Charms got that name because of its smell or not?
> 
> Cheers


It was not named based on aroma/flavor. Bodhi's release notes said to consider yourself lucky and charmed to have a pack:


> Bodhi Seeds never thought that they would name a strain after a breakfast cereal..lol.. but you are truly* lucky and charmed *to have a sack of these jeweled funk clusters. It is extremely resinous and potent. The father of this hybrid is the heavy weight funk champion Appalachia by h&l (green crack x jj's tres dawg), and the mother is the White from Kromes harem, she is like the booty bass version of The White in seed form. crushing enveloping stoner with a hint of headiness (Variety Indica / Sativa; THC Content High; Yield High; Plant Height Medium; Phenos 3 - 50% hybrid phenos 25% white dom 25% appalachia dom; Flowering Time 9 weeks; Harvest Month October )


That said, I have one that's spot on for the cereal...


----------



## growslut (Mar 28, 2019)

Got a bunch of @Rosinallday 's crosses running. Super stoked for these especially after hearing how well some are performing outdoors in poor weather. The plan is to run some of these outside this summer!

12/12 sprouted. 3 DLA5 f2's. 3 Af-Pak x DLA5. 2 Mac x DLA5. 2 Af-Pak x Alien Apple Warp. 2 Time Bandit.


----------



## Rosinallday (Mar 28, 2019)

growslut said:


> Got a bunch of @Rosinallday 's crosses running. Super stoked for these especially after hearing how well some are performing outdoors in poor weather. The plan is to run some of these outside this summer!
> 
> 12/12 sprouted. 3 DLA5 f2's. 3 Af-Pak x DLA5. 2 Mac x DLA5. 2 Af-Pak x Alien Apple Warp. 2 Time Bandit.
> 
> ...


Looking vibrant. Off to a good start.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 28, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Has anyone attempted GG4 x SSDD indoors?


No, but it should do fine bro.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 28, 2019)

growslut said:


> Got a bunch of @Rosinallday 's crosses running. Super stoked for these especially after hearing how well some are performing outdoors in poor weather. The plan is to run some of these outside this summer!
> 
> 12/12 sprouted. 3 DLA5 f2's. 3 Af-Pak x DLA5. 2 Mac x DLA5. 2 Af-Pak x Alien Apple Warp. 2 Time Bandit.
> 
> ...


looks like ours!!! Lovin' these beans ya'all!!!


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 28, 2019)

Another nice day in the Northeast today.Been out clearing a bit next to the house all week.
SSDD "work weed"


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 28, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Another nice day in the Northeast today.Been out clearing a bit next to the house all week.
> SSDD "work weed"
> View attachment 4308181


WORK WEED!?!?!!! That's what we need! 
That's my next one! SSDD! 
it's BUBBA shine x Appalachia right? Sounds perfect.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 28, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Another nice day in the Northeast today.


Yes it was. And I love all the powder those SSDDs left you! It’s all my friends’ favorite out of all my grows.


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 28, 2019)

50 dollar LED. 
OUTSTANDING results!!!


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 28, 2019)

BAM!!!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 28, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> BAM!!!


Dude is that a mushroom in your cup? I just found one in my Cacao “chocolate tree” last month


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 28, 2019)

growslut said:


> Got a bunch of @Rosinallday 's crosses running. Super stoked for these especially after hearing how well some are performing outdoors in poor weather. The plan is to run some of these outside this summer!
> 
> 12/12 sprouted. 3 DLA5 f2's. 3 Af-Pak x DLA5. 2 Mac x DLA5. 2 Af-Pak x Alien Apple Warp. 2 Time Bandit.
> 
> ...


Curious what the afpak's bring to the crosses. And the DLA5, nice lineup


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 28, 2019)

Wookie43 x PU F3 testers coming along. This is the second female of 4. Big thick fat buds. Smells earthy, sandalwood and a bit sweet. Got a feeling I will really enjoy this.


----------



## thenasty1 (Mar 29, 2019)

ssdd, 3ish weeks from seed. 8/8 germinated. smooth sailing with these so far, moving them to flower soon


----------



## maple sloth (Mar 29, 2019)

3 love triangle ladies before harvest at 9 weeks. Pretty dang nice for being freebies.


----------



## maple sloth (Mar 29, 2019)

And Forest Queens. I was wrong when I posted a month or so back, I thought 2/3 Forest Queens hermed on me but it was only 1/3.

The tall one has some amazing fruity pebble terps. I think she could have used another week or 10 days but she had to come down with the rest. You can see she's still putting out hairs.


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 29, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Has anyone grown the chem 1 x ssdd? Just started a few seeds of it


I reached out to shoe from Headie gardens on instagram about chem 1, and he had this to say about it “ Chem 1 was part of the 4 beans popped in 2006 that brought the chem 4 into the scene. Joe Brand and PBud were given 4 beans by Chemdog when they met back up in 06. Joe brand popped them and inspectah from CSI: humboldt was the first to get cuts of the 4 plants. All were females. The Chem1 leans on the Sativa side of things. The 1 and 2 were long and lanky and a little shaggy. Similar to the original Chem’s sister. The 3 was shorter version of the chem91 with added lemon lime death funk. The Chem4 was the winner and 2 and 3 are lost now. “


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 29, 2019)

Bout a pound? (HAOGxSSDD)


----------



## jp68 (Mar 29, 2019)

So out of the 5 wookie orgasms I got out of a pack the keeper was finally found. Have to say all of em were stellar on the appearance and smell scale .Some were lemony some hashy but the keeper was a dense funky gojiesque thing in between them..Super dense and very complex and dank on the nose and a Pretty intense sativa type high bordering on paranoia if your not up for it.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Mar 29, 2019)

Anyone tried Wookie 7 X space monkey testers,or trainwreck X G13HP? Wondering about the stretch, I hope it's not like sunshine daydream, that bitch likes her head in the clouds more than anything I've grown before,bit of a pain with short ceiling, topping is a must ha


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 29, 2019)

Jay7t5 said:


> Anyone tried Wookie 7 X space monkey testers,or trainwreck X G13HP? Wondering about the stretch, I hope it's not like sunshine daydream, that bitch likes her head in the clouds more than anything I've grown before,bit of a pain with short ceiling, topping is a must ha


wookie #7 x space monkey testers? nice... has anyone heard anything about the wookie #25, i think thats the potent one bodhi mentioned awhile ago


----------



## hillbill (Mar 30, 2019)

From my limited experience, I want to experience any and all things Wookie! Wookie male sure seems like a Star. I have 5 Wookie Hashplant in veg right now so we will se how that works.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Mar 30, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> anyone get in on the Hoodie deal with the stardawg x 88g13hp and other freebie to help out with B's doggo?


Here here! I haven't heard any update about shipping, but I did get an order in!


----------



## McKringleberry (Mar 30, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Did
> 
> do you remember having any funky leaves on the phone Home seedlings?


I don't recall having funky leaves. I had two nute sensitive phenos, and two or three others that were lime green from start to finish.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 30, 2019)

McKringleberry said:


> I don't recall having funky leaves. I had two nute sensitive phenos, and two or three others that were lime green from start to finish.


Same here on color but the lime green is a Skunk trait that I recognize.


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 30, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> Here here! I haven't heard any update about shipping, but I did get an order in!


Just got my tracking, but it hasn't been dropped off at the PO yet. Hopefully you'll hear something today too.


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 30, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> Here here! I haven't heard any update about shipping, but I did get an order in!


You guys need to get yourself set up on instagram......


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 30, 2019)

Wookie 43 x PUF 3 testers, the second lady. Big funky armpit body odor with sweet licorice.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 30, 2019)

I bet that will be amazing! It looks fantastic, well done! 
+rep


----------



## Houstini (Mar 30, 2019)

I’ll dry/pack tomorrow. Goji pollen I’ll use the fresh loose flowers and branches to hit my goji mom in another week or so.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Mar 31, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> You guys need to get yourself set up on instagram......


Thanks for the tip. This old man just got on insta. Follow me to get the dick pics! @oldmandickpicks


----------



## Bob's Thumb (Apr 1, 2019)

Week 1 Update: Hollyweed

High Everyone, 

Not much to update as we are in the stage were its just a matter of patience and building up a solid root foundation. When the time calls for it and people are interested I will do individual updates on each plant to document the possible phenos throughout their life stages. I'm hoping to be blessed with a keeper male and female out of this project. Thumbs crossed

Nonetheless I've attached a photo of everybody under the 250w CFL. Apologies for the crowded room currently waiting on some space in my flowering room to open up.

For those interested feeds this week are at 0.85ec/5.7-5.9ph.Environment is set at 22°c/45%rh. Every Monday I incorporate mycorrhiza into my feeds. I feed daily.

Happy Growing Everyone


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 1, 2019)

I know this is strain dependent but can anyone tell me what about fits in a half gallon jar. I still have 3 plants to trim up for the cure and jar but I have filled 6 half gallon jars and 2 wide mouth quart jars thus far anyway. (Not a ton of air space) Never used these big ball Mason jars to cure before so I'm curious. Considering in my 5x5 the fans, humidifier and dehumidifier etc. Take up some space I think I am doing ok so far. Let me know some guesstimate as to what about they hold..thanks. I'm thinking the smells will be even more powerful over the next few weeks and my vape pen is looking fowred to what they bring. Happy growing!

P.s. the JUST barley dry smoke I have tried a couple days into cure are very strong so anyone on the fence about silver mountin or clusterfunk..... dont be


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 1, 2019)

Houstini said:


> I’ll dry/pack tomorrow. Goji pollen I’ll use the fresh loose flowers and branches to hit my goji mom in another week or so. View attachment 4309527View attachment 4309528



That there is alot of pollen lol. Good luck with your adventure! Happy growing!


----------



## Krippie94 (Apr 1, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> I'm actually impressed with all these! Great growth rate. A visable difference from yesterday. DLA #5F2
> More Cowbell
> af-PAK Alien Apple Warp.


More Cowbell (ogkb)
Looking good. 10 days old. Flipping to 12/12 today. I hope the light will flower these out ok.
So Far So Good.


----------



## Krippie94 (Apr 1, 2019)

hillbill said:


> From my limited experience, I want to experience any and all things Wookie! Wookie male sure seems like a Star. I have 5 Wookie Hashplant in veg right now so we will se how that works.


Chem/green crack/Lavender...I bet it is the bomb.


----------



## Krippie94 (Apr 1, 2019)

just throwing this out there. SEEDFINDER list chem keasey and Cluster Funk as the same genetics...?


----------



## MojoRizing (Apr 1, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> just throwing this out there. SEEDFINDER list chem keasey and Cluster Funk as the same genetics...?


Chem Keasey is the skunk va cut and clusterfunk is the JB cut. Bodhi originally had the JB cut thinking it was the skunk va but found out later what was up. There is probably still some old references to the mislabeled packs out on the web.


----------



## Krippie94 (Apr 1, 2019)

MojoRizing said:


> Chem Keasey is the skunk va cut and clusterfunk is the JB cut. Bodhi originally had the JB cut thinking it was the skunk va but found out later what was up. There is probably still some old references to the mislabeled packs out on the web.


cool. I'll check it out.


----------



## tman42 (Apr 1, 2019)

Golden Triangle day 26 of 12/12


----------



## Krippie94 (Apr 1, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Golden Triangle day 26 of 12/12
> View attachment 4310661


NICE!!! We got Black Triangle. I hope it turns out that good.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 2, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I know this is strain dependent but can anyone tell me what about fits in a half gallon jar. I still have 3 plants to trim up for the cure and jar but I have filled 6 half gallon jars and 2 wide mouth quart jars thus far anyway. (Not a ton of air space) Never used these big ball Mason jars to cure before so I'm curious. Considering in my 5x5 the fans, humidifier and dehumidifier etc. Take up some space I think I am doing ok so far. Let me know some guesstimate as to what about they hold..thanks. I'm thinking the smells will be even more powerful over the next few weeks and my vape pen is looking fowred to what they bring. Happy growing!
> 
> P.s. the JUST barley dry smoke I have tried a couple days into cure are very strong so anyone on the fence about silver mountin or clusterfunk..... dont be


Just from eye-balling a half gallon Mason jar I'd guess about a QP if the buds are medium/medium-hard density. 3 if they're looser and 6-8 if they're hard as rocks. Just a guess but I'm usually pretty good at eye-balling


----------



## Krippie94 (Apr 2, 2019)

I couldn't be happier with this grow so far. OUTSTANDING vigor and growth rate. 2 days into flowering. DLA5 in back.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 2, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> First time ever with Bodhi


Should a plant be called "queen" even it turns out male?

Potted up the one that I guessed is female to a 5 gal and left the other sit tight. I'm not able to determine sex on either of these at 4-5 wks from breaking soil.


----------



## Krippie94 (Apr 2, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> Should a plant be called "queen" even it turns out male?
> 
> Potted up the one that I guessed is female to a 5 gal and left the other sit tight. I'm not able to determine sex on either of these at 4-5 wks from breaking soil.


I used to "sex" mine. 12/12 for a couple weeks. (I think that's right). If the plant herms out after that, you don't want it probably. 
I don't do it anymore because I'm not culling the boys automatically. ALWAYS looking for boys for f2s, f3, f4s.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 2, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> Just from eye-balling a half gallon Mason jar I'd guess about a QP if the buds are medium/medium-hard density. 3 if they're looser and 6-8 if they're hard as rocks. Just a guess but I'm usually pretty good at eye-balling


First off that's about spot on lol... thanks

My (by looks) lowest yeilder silver mountin #2 pheno and complete dry in jar for a week or so maybe more I have right now 7oz and 24g in to half gallon jars. I prob have smoked 3+ grams of it with the lady so I'm guessing around 8oz or barely shy of. I'm happy with that as I like to pull 1oz plus per gallon of soil

I think it was a 6.5ish week veg in a 7 gallon. Smart pot if I'm remembering without looking at my notes. Grown out correct with low stress it seems to be a great yielder... well to me anyway I'm sure some guys here would make my yield look shitty lol... very very loud already one week in jars. Breaks up in pea size chunks if doing so by hand. Need a grinder to roll a joint. As I have said anyone on the fence about buying this strain... dont be it's very top shelf.. great job bodhi! Happy growing


----------



## ky farmer (Apr 2, 2019)

In the old days when we grew the old RKS we would stuff a half gallon jar wide mouth mason jar and it would hold a half pound and the gallon one would hold a pound of pot,thats the only way that we could hall the rks out of state to sell with out people smelling that pot in the trunk of a car.that is true facts.


----------



## No_tillin (Apr 2, 2019)

Apollo 11 f4 or space nectar or dragon fruit? I need help picking out one of these to pop. I'll probably only pop 4 or so beans. I wish it didn't take so long to figure out what is worth keeping haha.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 2, 2019)

I have had a few PM's asking about the Bodhi Drop at Greatlakes Genetics.
So here is a little update.

We hope to have a Bodhi drop/420 promo start next week.


Just depends how the crow flies.


And may-be we will do a BOGO free?


And hell Maybe we will even add all new freebies. And knock off a few bucks per pack?


Now that would be a good way to start 420????

And added in some Bad Dawg Star Dawg x 3 Headed Dragon freebies.

and some Long Bottom Fighter F2's freebies.

Yea that would work!!!!


----------



## tman42 (Apr 2, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> NICE!!! We got Black Triangle. I hope it turns out that good.


Thank you very much, good luck on your Black Triangle.


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 2, 2019)

Here's a couple bud shots from Nikah and Cosmic Serpent harvested at 9.5 weeks (not exactly sure on the CS - forgot to jot down the flip date). They might have a week or two to go but I have a few others to take over the next week or two.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 3, 2019)

Black Triangle in the Arizer Air right now, easy grow and excellent results!


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 3, 2019)

No_tillin said:


> Apollo 11 f4 or space nectar or dragon fruit? I need help picking out one of these to pop. I'll probably only pop 4 or so beans. I wish it didn't take so long to figure out what is worth keeping haha.


apollo & space nectar...


----------



## riumember101 (Apr 3, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Black Triangle in the Arizer Air right now, easy grow and excellent results!


I enjoy seeing your updates, how does the black triangle compare for effect and potency vs space monkey? got a favourite of the 2?
The way you speak of black triangle makes me want to grab a pack or 2


----------



## hillbill (Apr 3, 2019)

The Monkey is my personal fave and BT is much different and more earthy and pine more than cedar. Black Triangle messes with my sense of time. Both are winners and Phone Home is a bit more like the Monkey.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 3, 2019)

hillbill said:


> The Monkey is my personal fave and BT is much different and more earthy and pine more than cedar. Black Triangle messes with my sense of time. Both are winners and Phone Home is a bit more like the Monkey.


i couldnt think of it, thats what space monkey is a combo of cedar & lavender, with a hint of chocolate or something else in there. my palate is pretty good, my vocabulary isnt. thank you @hillbill


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 3, 2019)

riumember101 said:


> I enjoy seeing your updates, how does the black triangle compare for effect and potency vs space monkey? got a favourite of the 2?
> The way you speak of black triangle makes me want to grab a pack or 2


get two packs of each... there is a great day for picking up bodhi beans coming soon...


----------



## Craigson (Apr 3, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> I couldn't be happier with this grow so far. OUTSTANDING vigor and growth rate. 2 days into flowering. DLA5 in back. View attachment 4310895


Hey i have some of those AAW crosses. I think MAC, DLA5 and afpak.
I forget who i got em from lol

Any history on em?

N who bred em?
Thanks


----------



## Krippie94 (Apr 3, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Hey i have some of those AAW crosses. I think MAC, DLA5 and afpak.
> I forget who i got em from lol
> 
> Any history on em?
> ...


RosinAllDay knows


----------



## hillbill (Apr 3, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> i couldnt think of it, thats what space monkey is a combo of cedar & lavender, with a hint of chocolate or something else in there. my palate is pretty good, my vocabulary isnt. thank you @hillbill


My nose sucks! “I have the best words.”


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 3, 2019)

Here's a bud shot of a just harvested Vintage Pakistan girl taken at 9.5wks. She's a little hairy...a couple white hairs showing so she might have been able to go another few days. Can't wait to smoke my first homegrown in about 4 years.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 3, 2019)

Ok next run on the way. Popping seeds as of an hour ago. I. The towel is 3 dynasty- huckleberry diesel and 2 huckleberry kush v5. 3 bodhi- lucky wookie and 3 black triangle and 3 of red eyed genetics- blueberry ice cream. Wish me luck! If anyone can let me know and characteristics of any of these you have grown I'd appreciate it. Yeild, vigor, pheno diversity etc. 

To add to one of my last posts... anyone concerned about smell should take caution growing clusterfunk and silver mountin. They are very very potant smell wise. My 2 month old 6" phresh/6" hurricane (on lowest speed on controler) started failing around week 4.5-5 of flower and by week 8 of 9.5-10 it's like I was not running one at all. Just an fyi. For those who care to know... dynasty's cherry vanilla cookies was a close second or a tie with the silver mountin #2 smell wise.. Will try for a better report within the week after a little jar time.
Happy growing!!!


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 4, 2019)

Been a while since I checked in with the bodhi crew. I've tried my best to catch up with this thread... But time is precious haha. 
Seen some lovely plants in the posts and as always good vibes from everyone here, love it. 

My new grow is up and running, got a mixture of things going.. White widow x ak47, S.A.D CBD and the BODHI cross I made last year, Soul Mate x Purple Orange CBD (dinafem's)
So excited to see what comes out of this cross, the Soul Mate was nothing less tha fantastic! And the Purp orange was super sweet and creamy citrus.. I'll keep everyone posted (with pics) as often as I can.
Peace.


----------



## jp68 (Apr 4, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Ok next run on the way. Popping seeds as of an hour ago. I. The towel is 3 dynasty- huckleberry diesel and 2 huckleberry kush v5. 3 bodhi- lucky wookie and 3 black triangle and 3 of red eyed genetics- blueberry ice cream. Wish me luck! If anyone can let me know and characteristics of any of these you have grown I'd appreciate it. Yeild, vigor, pheno diversity etc.
> 
> To add to one of my last posts... anyone concerned about smell should take caution growing clusterfunk and silver mountin. They are very very potant smell wise. My 2 month old 6" phresh/6" hurricane (on lowest speed on controler) started failing around week 4.5-5 of flower and by week 8 of 9.5-10 it's like I was not running one at all. Just an fyi. For those who care to know... dynasty's cherry vanilla cookies was a close second or a tie with the silver mountin #2 smell wise.. Will try for a better report within the week after a little jar time.
> Happy growing!!!


----------



## jp68 (Apr 4, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Ok next run on the way. Popping seeds as of an hour ago. I. The towel is 3 dynasty- huckleberry diesel and 2 huckleberry kush v5. 3 bodhi- lucky wookie and 3 black triangle and 3 of red eyed genetics- blueberry ice cream. Wish me luck! If anyone can let me know and characteristics of any of these you have grown I'd appreciate it. Yeild, vigor, pheno diversity etc.
> 
> To add to one of my last posts... anyone concerned about smell should take caution growing clusterfunk and silver mountin. They are very very potant smell wise. My 2 month old 6" phresh/6" hurricane (on lowest speed on controler) started failing around week 4.5-5 of flower and by week 8 of 9.5-10 it's like I was not running one at all. Just an fyi. For those who care to know... dynasty's cherry vanilla cookies was a close second or a tie with the silver mountin #2 smell wise.. Will try for a better report within the week after a little jar time.
> Happy growing!!!


The lucky wookies are all over the place pheno wise and its no the pretty ones that are the keepers .. Nice up but chill hybrid high to boot.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2019)

Just up potted 4 Wookie Hashplant in veg into full bleed soil mix! Culled one that was tiny in every way. All favor Indica expression right now but not like NL or Sour Bubble.

Been vaping Black Triangle for a while now and would say it is very nice anytime or anywhere and has been tightening with curing goin on in jars. Smoother as time goes by.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 4, 2019)

i had pull out my old iphone 5 to take pics & upload since the 17" mbp is having some issues. this year other than the cbd beans & getting rid of some autos, i am running all bodhi's chems that i have. sorry for the crappy photos.
@sunni these were uploaded from an iphone 5 on 6.0 with cydia


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 4, 2019)

jp68 said:


> The lucky wookies are all over the place pheno wise and its no the pretty ones that are the keepers .. Nice up but chill hybrid high to boot.


 Well shit I only have 3 so I'd be happy ending up with one nice female. Popped 14 seeds total so I should have a nice variety just like I like. When you say not the pretty ones do you mean structure or the lower yielding pheno? How was the yield on the lucky wookie? I popped 14/(3) wookie but I'm sure at best I'll end up with no more than 9 females and dont normally have more than 4 plants (6-8 week veg) in big 15-30 gallon. Pots in my 5x5 at a time and always plan on a couple runts so always pop more than I need. I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best. Thanks for the reply I appreciate it. Happy growing!!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 4, 2019)

little baby off the clusterfunk from the bottom of plant. Not a prize bud but yall get the idea... very fire and white. Sorry for the shitty pics...


----------



## Schmarmpit (Apr 4, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> I have had a few PM's asking about the Bodhi Drop at Greatlakes Genetics.
> So here is a little update.
> 
> We hope to have a Bodhi drop/420 promo start next week.
> ...


"As the crow flies" implies a direct line between two points. So I take that to mean you WILL be doing all of these suggestions you listed, efficiently without meandering. I love subtle clues!


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 4, 2019)

here are a few recent pics: silver mountain x pleiadian love nest beans that fell off as i was tired of chopping branches... here is a hole dug for the dank sinatra x bbhp to go in for the season along with some smart pots to transfer the bbhp f2's that i was blessed with and finally here is last seasons pleiadian love nest males stalk next to a normal size shovel as a reference guide. the daddy for the crosses made last year was tall didnt measure, but i guesstimate more than 10ft. very pest resistant, soft smelling, strong branched & shot his pollen all throughtout the yard


----------



## vieh (Apr 4, 2019)

I am very comfortable buying from great lakes - does anyone know what their best bodhi high CBD strain is (that is currently available). Thanks.


----------



## maple sloth (Apr 4, 2019)

vieh said:


> I am very comfortable buying from great lakes - does anyone know what their best bodhi high CBD strain is (that is currently available). Thanks.


Probably Barefoot Doctor. I've got one lady of it going right now in veg.


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 4, 2019)

vieh said:


> I am very comfortable buying from great lakes - does anyone know what their best bodhi high CBD strain is (that is currently available). Thanks.


Unless something drops in the near future, no high cbd offerings are currently available....


----------



## maple sloth (Apr 4, 2019)

Oh shit I missed the high part. musta been high 

Realistically is there even a chance of finding a high cbd barefoot doctor specimen? I have no clue how that works considering one of the parents isn't cbd.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 4, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> Probably Barefoot Doctor. I've got one lady of it going right now in veg.


i also a few that are being sexed as we speak


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Apr 4, 2019)

Down to the last few days on this DLA5 f2 from @Rosinallday. I always liked the dank stuff & this is extreme, eye watering pungency. I am really interested to see how it cures.


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 4, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> Oh shit I missed the high part. musta been high
> 
> Realistically is there even a chance of finding a high cbd barefoot doctor specimen? I have no clue how that works considering one of the parents isn't cbd.


Well, without having ALL the genetic info, presume 1 of the 4 DNA donors is high cbd....you can have a high cbd learner 25% of the time. I have seedlings ( non Bodhi ) vegging that are supposed to be less than 1% thc and up to 25% cbd, for my cbd plans. Time will tell....


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm running 


hillbill said:


> Just up potted 4 Wookie Hashplant in veg into full bleed soil mix! Culled one that was tiny in every way. All favor Indica expression right now but not like NL or Sour Bubble.
> 
> Been vaping Black Triangle for a while now and would say it is very nice anytime or anywhere and has been tightening with curing goin on in jars. Smoother as time goes by.


I'm running two black triangles with a few headbangers this run. Saved some headbanger pollen for the triangles. Wish I was running organic like you Bill. Your smell description of you BT's are different than ours and I know it's in the feed. I'm making the switch in the fall.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 4, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> I'm running
> 
> I'm running two black triangles with a few headbangers this run. Saved some headbanger pollen for the triangles. Wish I was running organic like you Bill. Your smell description of you BT's are different than ours and I know it's in the feed. I'm making the switch in the fall.





hillbill said:


> Just up potted 4 Wookie Hashplant in veg into full bleed soil mix! Culled one that was tiny in every way. All favor Indica expression right now but not like NL or Sour Bubble.
> 
> Been vaping Black Triangle for a while now and would say it is very nice anytime or anywhere and has been tightening with curing goin on in jars. Smoother as time goes by.


Not sure if I asked you already but what Bohdi strain would give me that nice up euphoric happy giggly effect? Do you think blue sunshine would be a good one? I know you're always running lots of variation so I figured I'd ask


----------



## elkamino (Apr 4, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> here are a few recent pics: silver mountain x pleiadian love nest beans that fell off as i was tired of chopping branches...View attachment 4311977 View attachment 4311978here is a hole dug for the dank sinatra x bbhp to go in for the seasonView attachment 4311979 along with some smart pots to transfer the bbhp f2's that i was blessed with View attachment 4311985and finally here is last seasons pleiadian love nest males stalk next to a normal size shovel as a reference guide. the daddy for the crosses made last year was tall didnt measure, but i guesstimate more than 10ft. very pest resistant, soft smelling, strong branched & shot his pollen all throughtout the yard View attachment 4311994


Goodness @mr. childs !  

Will you do anything with that old growth trunk?!


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 4, 2019)

elkamino said:


> Goodness @mr. childs !
> 
> Will you do anything with that old growth trunk?!
> 
> View attachment 4312364


not sure, if youd like it i'd gladly send it your way with beans...


----------



## jp68 (Apr 5, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well shit I only have 3 so I'd be happy ending up with one nice female. Popped 14 seeds total so I should have a nice variety just like I like. When you say not the pretty ones do you mean structure or the lower yielding pheno? How was the yield on the lucky wookie? I popped 14/(3) wookie but I'm sure at best I'll end up with no more than 9 females and dont normally have more than 4 plants (6-8 week veg) in big 15-30 gallon. Pots in my 5x5 at a time and always plan on a couple runts so always pop more than I need. I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best. Thanks for the reply I appreciate it. Happy growing!!!


Had 4 females that had varying structures that seemed to have no rhyme or reason . There was the frosty pretty pheno that im guessing is the white leaner and the uglier hairy body odor appy leaner and 2 in between. All had vigor and produced decently butt the appy leaner had the better effect Just give the ugly ones a look is my advice.


----------



## Craigson (Apr 5, 2019)

Skunk 91 f2, day 61


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 5, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Had 4 females that had varying structures that seemed to have no rhyme or reason . There was the frosty pretty pheno that im guessing is the white leaner and the uglier hairy body odor appy leaner and 2 in between. All had vigor and produced decently butt the appy leaner had the better effect Just give the ugly ones a look is my advice.


 All very good info. Thanks for elaborating on that. And I ALWAYS give the uglys a chance at life as some of my best smoke ended up being from the 1 gallon smart pot stuffed in the corner that I could not bring myself to chop... I'm sure that it will happen again this run if I end up with more than 6 of 14 females. 

My time has been limited due to trimming what I guess to be just shy of or just over 2 elbows from my 5x5. I do know that my #2 pheno (silver mountin) was about 8oz after a week or more in the jar and my #1 was just over 7oz. #3 I assume to be about the same. Clusterfunk I have not taken a dry weight yet but I know it's over 6 or 7 oz. The dynasty cherry vanilla cookies was 30g in a 1 gallon ( the one I could not chop) and is very very potant and I'd like to search through the rest of that pack for sure. Almost dont like smoking it though due to it being so strong and pungent even in a bong or bubbler. In a bowl it's about unbearable but it will put you on cloud 9 in a hurry.. then there is the clusterfunk #2 thats still on the branch at the moment so not sure on that one. All bodhi phenos look bomb and I am quite happy all around. For me that's rare growing from seed to say that as I'm not easily impressed by every pheno. Both bodhi strains I'd run again and am glad I can. Will try to post some pics of better buds later but for now I'll try and post a couple small ones I have at work with me for a teaser lol. Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 5, 2019)

silver mountin #2 

#1 small bud I have at work I just dropped in my truck and will post a pic when I dig it up lol.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Apr 5, 2019)

elkamino said:


> Goodness @mr. childs !
> 
> Will you do anything with that old growth trunk?!
> 
> View attachment 4312364


It's long been my dream to grow a thick/woody enough stalk to carve into a pipe to smoke the rest of the plant out of. Not sure why it tickles my fancy, just seems complete somehow.


----------



## Tstat (Apr 5, 2019)

Every year, in the middle of the long New England winter, the wife starts yelling at me about all the "bags of weed" in the garage freezer. And every year around now, I do a spring cleaning and process it all into bubble hash. Here is all the Bodhi trim I collected over the winter:


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Apr 5, 2019)

A goodbye look at this DLA5 f2. As you can see male stamens appeared yesterday, chopped it this morning. It sure smells up the garage big time.

I have grown a fair amount of hashplants over the years but this may be the dankest Afghani hash strain I have seen; both indoors & out. Tough girls, can’t wait to see how it cures.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 5, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> All very good info. Thanks for elaborating on that. And I ALWAYS give the uglys a chance at life as some of my best smoke ended up being from the 1 gallon smart pot stuffed in the corner that I could not bring myself to chop... I'm sure that it will happen again this run if I end up with more than 6 of 14 females.
> 
> My time has been limited due to trimming what I guess to be just shy of or just over 2 elbows from my 5x5. I do know that my #2 pheno (silver mountin) was about 8oz after a week or more in the jar and my #1 was just over 7oz. #3 I assume to be about the same. Clusterfunk I have not taken a dry weight yet but I know it's over 6 or 7 oz. The dynasty cherry vanilla cookies was 30g in a 1 gallon ( the one I could not chop) and is very very potant and I'd like to search through the rest of that pack for sure. Almost dont like smoking it though due to it being so strong and pungent even in a bong or bubbler. In a bowl it's about unbearable but it will put you on cloud 9 in a hurry.. then there is the clusterfunk #2 thats still on the branch at the moment so not sure on that one. All bodhi phenos look bomb and I am quite happy all around. For me that's rare growing from seed to say that as I'm not easily impressed by every pheno. Both bodhi strains I'd run again and am glad I can. Will try to post some pics of better buds later but for now I'll try and post a couple small ones I have at work with me for a teaser lol. Happy growing!


I had a super silver hashplant (hashplant pheno) that was neglected do to a headbanger run of 5 pheno's. It was small and low yielding but I'm now pissed that I didn't take cuts. You never know when you'll find a gem. I'm trying s reveg to keep this potent tasty little lady.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 6, 2019)

Baja.Beaches said:


> A goodbye look at this DLA5 f2. As you can see male stamens appeared yesterday, chopped it this morning. It sure smells up the garage big time.
> 
> I have grown a fair amount of hashplants over the years but this may be the dankest Afghani hash strain I have seen; both indoors & out. Tough girls, can’t wait to see how it cures.View attachment 4312816


you believe it to be the artifact 1 in the cross that reeks ? bodhi did mention he was gonna call it skunk, but that might make people upset when theirs didnt turn out as skunky as theyd hoped/liked


----------



## hillbill (Apr 6, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Not sure if I asked you already but what Bohdi strain would give me that nice up euphoric happy giggly effect? Do you think blue sunshine would be a good one? I know you're always running lots of variation so I figured I'd ask


SPACE MONKEY from experience and SSDD by reputation.

Forgot about ASS!! Good anytime! Monkey is my fave though.


----------



## rasna (Apr 6, 2019)

has anyone grown Raspberry HP (Goji raz x 88G13) and Wookie Hashplant?

do you have any photos?

how are they at production level?


----------



## Rosinallday (Apr 6, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> you believe it to be the artifact 1 in the cross that reeks ? bodhi did mention he was gonna call it skunk, but that might make people upset when theirs didnt turn out as skunky as theyd hoped/liked


It's the dla5 male that brings the load smell for sure. I feel like I got a copy of the mother as a male.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 6, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> It's the dla5 male that brings the load smell for sure. I feel like I got a copy of the mother as a male.
> View attachment 4313056


Those are some wild looking leaves!


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 6, 2019)

Here's another picture of the Pakistan girl all dried up and ready to start curing. You can see a couple seeds, but I can't remember seeing a bud with so much red/orange hair.


----------



## Rosinallday (Apr 6, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Here's another picture of the Pakistan girl all dried up and ready to start curing. You can see a couple seeds, but I can't remember seeing a bud with so much red/orange hair.
> View attachment 4313058


Looks pretty sativa we're some of the buds fatter. Smell?


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 6, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> Looks pretty sativa we're some of the buds fatter. Smell?


Thanks! That was the fattest bud and was the top cola! Weighs a whopping .6 grams. Grown in a 3" pot. Pheno hunting right now so just a test run. I'll do some bigger grows with this one soon. Hard to pinpoint the smell, but my first whiff is a watermelon rind like smell.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Apr 6, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> you believe it to be the artifact 1 in the cross that reeks ? bodhi did mention he was gonna call it skunk, but that might make people upset when theirs didnt turn out as skunky as theyd hoped/liked


I remember that Potcast too, Kevin Jodrey on one of his videos singled out the DLA5 as well. 

I think the Artifact 1 genetics had to a big part of it. I have always thought that most of the 88G13HP crosses end up with similar flavor profiles, this one is different. Loud & gamey like @Rosinallday said but definitely not skunk.



Rosinallday said:


> It's the dla5 male that brings the load smell for sure. I feel like I got a copy of the mother as a male.


No doubt that male was a stud! I expect fire out of everything out of that guy. The DLA5 f2 is awesome, but I am even more excited on Afpak x DLA5 which was also harvested yesterday.

Thanks.


----------



## Rosinallday (Apr 6, 2019)

Baja.Beaches said:


> I remember that Potcast too, Kevin Jodrey on one of his videos singled out the DLA5 as well.
> 
> I think the Artifact 1 genetics had to a big part of it. I have always thought that most of the 88G13HP crosses end up with similar flavor profiles, this one is different. Loud & gamey like @Rosinallday said but definitely not skunk.
> 
> ...


I agree load but not skunk. And thank you for doing it.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 6, 2019)

Baja.Beaches said:


> I remember that Potcast too, Kevin Jodrey on one of his videos singled out the DLA5 as well.
> 
> I think the Artifact 1 genetics had to a big part of it. I have always thought that most of the 88G13HP crosses end up with similar flavor profiles, this one is different. Loud & gamey like @Rosinallday said but definitely not skunk.
> 
> ...


you make me regret not popping mine this year... https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast/bodhi-seeds#t=1:05:33


----------



## growslut (Apr 6, 2019)

I also have one of Rosin's DLA5 f2 females in flower. The smell is intense and 'gamy'. Had another male that got chopped and the stem rub on that one was so strong that the scent was more than most strains in flower. I am going to keep popping more DLA5 f2's until I find another female that smells like that male! Seriously impressed with this strain so far. Great job choosing parents, Rosin! 

What is the theme of Bodhi's Deep Line Alchemy series?


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Apr 6, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> you make me regret not popping mine this year... https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast/bodhi-seeds#t=1:05:33


Thanks for cueing up that section. Sucked me right in all over again, I like listening to him.

With limited space I too had agonizing decisions on what to run. I sat on the DLA4 all summer to run in the winter, I had heard good things on that Kashmir22, but the DLA5 kept being mentioned, I saw @Rosinallday's grow & changed my mind at the last minute.

I am still trying to work the DLA4 in.


----------



## Paddletail (Apr 6, 2019)

Had an Afpak X DLA5 show to be female yesterday. I run perpetual in a small area and have been throwing plant after plant in flower out of those DLA5 and AAW crosses since they went out and had 8 boys in a row until yesterday. The smaller the number the more variance comes into play.


----------



## Rosinallday (Apr 6, 2019)

Paddletail said:


> Had an Afpak X DLA5 show to be female yesterday. I run perpetual in a small area and have been throwing plant after plant in flower out of those DLA5 and AAW crosses since they went out and had 8 boys in a row until yesterday. The smaller the number the more variance comes into play.


That's rough. My plants are sexing out right now hope to do better than that.


----------



## rasna (Apr 6, 2019)

rasna said:


> has anyone grown Raspberry HP (Goji raz x 88G13) and Wookie Hashplant?
> 
> do you have any photos?
> 
> how are they at production level?


well, about the wookie hp I found some nice pictures and a review of the user Rosinnall

about the Raspberry HP I found nothing... nobody?
I have a dozen wookie and Goji HP two week old, that will soon go outdoors


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 6, 2019)

growslut said:


> I also have one of Rosin's DLA5 f2 females in flower. The smell is intense and 'gamy'. Had another male that got chopped and the stem rub on that one was so strong that the scent was more than most strains in flower. I am going to keep popping more DLA5 f2's until I find another female that smells like that male! Seriously impressed with this strain so far. Great job choosing parents, Rosin!
> 
> What is the theme of Bodhi's Deep Line Alchemy series?



This idea just came to me.... rosin seed company... or rosinalldayseeds lol... kinda catchy. Shit I'd buy some. Seems like a good down to earth generous fella. Few and far between these days. Respect to rosin... happy growing! 

I agree the plants from his selection have looked exceptional. Had to throw that In there.


----------



## Rosinallday (Apr 6, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> This idea just came to me.... rosin seed company... or rosinalldayseeds lol... kinda catchy. Shit I'd buy some. Seems like a good down to earth generous fella. Few and far between these days. Respect to rosin... happy growing!
> 
> I agree the plants from his selection have looked exceptional. Had to throw that In there.


If these turn out fire that could happen. Mainly to give my brother something to do. I had this idea of only having a few strains but working the lines and only doing hand selected seeds from outdoor open pollinations. Or just give them away. If someone would like to try some of these crosses just hit me up I still have enough. Complimentary


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 6, 2019)

Cobra lips-potent isnt the word-boom boom out go the lights


----------



## hillbill (Apr 7, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Cobra lips-potent isnt the word-boom boom out go the lightsView attachment 4313480


Just wait for the return of Secret Chief. Grew both, just wait! A while back someone hammered me for recommending Secret Chief since it was unavailable at the time or very hard to find. Well, no breeder is going to bring back a strain that no one is talking about! 

Great looking relaxing bud right there!


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 7, 2019)

vieh said:


> I am very comfortable buying from great lakes - does anyone know what their best bodhi high CBD strain is (that is currently available). Thanks.


Bodhi High CBD strains are always freebies only and they never last long. Last ones I got were AC/DC x OMG. So you'll have to keep you eyes open and watch the drops.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 7, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> Oh shit I missed the high part. musta been high
> 
> Realistically is there even a chance of finding a high cbd barefoot doctor specimen? I have no clue how that works considering one of the parents isn't cbd.


Bodhi's Barefoot Doctor is Harlequin x SSDD male so you'd have a 50 percent chance of finding a High cbd plant. If the Harlequin is as dominate in this cross as it was in Good Medicine (harlequin x appy) you'll have no problems finding multiple gorgeous high cbd plants in a pack.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 7, 2019)

Been a minute since I checked in, but the VCA F2 project is going perfectly! Here in the beautiful Central Valley, they'll be able to flower until the last week of May, at which time we put out all the summer crops.

Turns out, #1 and #3 are females, and #2 is a male. They are all budding well, and I saw some pollen fly when I shook the boy yesterday. The boy will come down by May 1. Hope there's nobody trying to grow sensimilla in the neighborhood this spring 

I have clones of all three, and an extra clone of #3 to grow out real big as sensimilla this summer.

Here they are about a week ago:


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 7, 2019)

This is SOUL MATE. Awesome smoke!


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 7, 2019)

Outdoor project on the other side of the house:

Super-excited about this silly seed project...

I threw a RASPBERRY HASHPLANT male in a 10 gallon Smart Pot on February 1. I placed Scout Master (my cookie plant,) Zweet Inzanity (Ethos,) Lotus Larry, and Goji OG females around him.

It's been a rough ride, and these were BEAT UP plants that just outgrew the veg area. There was a lot of wind and rain through February and March. I didn't feed or water them at all. 

(Now they area almost ready to harvest. If they get a little VCA pollen, I guess that's a bonus. I'll try to let them go a few more weeks. The boy is long gone now.)

Here they are a few weeks ago:


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 7, 2019)

rasna said:


> well, about the wookie hp I found some nice pictures and a review of the user Rosinnall
> 
> about the Raspberry HP I found nothing... nobody?
> I have a dozen wookie and Goji HP two week old, that will soon go outdoors


Yo, sorry I have been behind on the thread, but I'm a big fan of the RHP. I just don't get online much.

I don't have much for pictures on the Raspberry Hashplant, but I have grown her out. The smoke is absolutely top-notch. It's basically "Super Goji." It has that Goji euphoria, but even more pronounced, and it has a little extra thump as well.

I get no berry terps at all, but I prefer "weed terps" anyway lol (and a big swig of cold soda pop after a hit)

I only grew one pheno, so take it for what it's worth, but, in my experience, she did much better from seed than from clone. I was a little disappointed by the growth from clone, but it was amazing from seed. Truly explosive growth. I am a small time "variety" grower, so commercial production doesn't matter much to me... but, from seed, she was straight chunky and awesome.

After the clone grow, I let her go. It was one of my favorite smokes, like top five right now, but the clone wasn't worth keeping. I pooped another seed and got a male, so I'm crossing him with some of my favorite females, including making a Goji BX with Raspberry HP.

I'm going to pop another RHP to try to get another female, and I'm going to take her to a much larger size than I usually grow, and not keep clones. I'm excited about the crosses I'm making; I think he has major potential as a stud father.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 7, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Been a minute since I checked in, but the VCA F2 project is going perfectly! Here in the beautiful Central Valley, they'll be able to flower until the last week of May, at which time we put out all the summer crops.
> 
> Turns out, #1 and #3 are females, and #2 is a male. They are all budding well, and I saw some pollen fly when I shook the boy yesterday. The boy will come down by May 1. Hope there's nobody trying to grow sensimilla in the neighborhood this spring
> 
> ...


and vca is the vietnamese columbian afghani pack that came with the sweatshirt?


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 7, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> and vca is the vietnamese columbian afghani pack that came with the sweatshirt?


I didn't get a sweatshirt :/

Yes, it is the Vietnamese x Columbian x Afghani. Supposedly there were only 50 packs made. Bodhi wanted to make sure people F2 them.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 7, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> I didn't get a sweatshirt :/
> 
> Yes, it is the Vietnamese x Columbian x Afghani. Supposedly there were only 50 packs made. Bodhi wanted to make sure people F2 them.


thank you for making me feel worse for owning great beans that i cant f2 immediately


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 7, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> and vca is the vietnamese columbian afghani pack that came with the sweatshirt?


last years hoodie came with Malawi Gold X Artifact 1 X 88G13HP (probably Malawi Gold X DLA5)

this years is Stardawg X 88G13HP

was another special edition hoodie sale I missed?


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 7, 2019)

Where are you all getting sweatshirts for buying Bodhi gear, GLG?


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 7, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Where are you all getting sweatshirts for buying Bodhi gear, GLG?


Bodhi has an Etsy shop under the name "plantmoreseeds" where they sell logo clothes and some cool tapestries.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 7, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> last years hoodie came with Malawi Gold X Artifact 1 X 88G13HP (probably Malawi Gold X DLA5)
> 
> this years is Stardawg X 88G13HP
> 
> was another special edition hoodie sale I missed?


thank you.

shit, where did the vca come from? i sure as hell cant remember. damn i have to go back and look at pics somehow

now i remember, i wanted the herbia bushman, it came as a freebie when you purchased the vca


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 7, 2019)

I think last year they just had an overstock on some hoodies so they had a little sale to get rid of them. This year they did it to raise money for surgery for one of their dogs. Turns out the pooch is going to be OK and doesn't need surgery after all but Bodhi heads still get their Stardawggie Treat.

Looks like VCA was available at JBC and GLG. Came with a free pack of "Nerika Herbaria Bushman’s Landrace [Ciskei South Africa] F2" It probably just was really limited, disappeared quickly, and dropped with a bunch of other attention grabbing gear. I don't have personal experience but if you're willing to deal over IG/email there are some lesser known vendors that don't sell out as quickly and/or might offer more personalized service to big customers.

https://greatlakesgenetics.com/vietnamese-x-columbian-x-afghani.html
https://www.jbcseeds.com/product/bodhi-vietnamese-x-columbian-x-afghani/


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 7, 2019)

I believe the pup went through surgery and the results were much better than anticipated. 

Very grateful to have been blessed with some Lemon Apollo, but can't seem to find anything about it. 

Lemon G x A11G F3. Haven't had a chance to try either of those before, but sounds like I'm in for a treat. Going to try and preserve them so y'all can try too.


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 7, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> I believe the pup went through surgery and the results were much better than anticipated.


I see you're right and I misinterpreted mrs bodhi's post. When she said he no longer has an internal infection and doesn't have cancer after all I thought the surgery was off. Apparently, he had the surgery for an infection and the surgeon thought it looked like cancer but subsequent test results ruled that out and everything turned out as well as could be hoped.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 8, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> thank you for making me feel worse for owning great beans that i cant f2 immediately


Keep your eyes peeled.... The F2's are for the community, and I'll be sending out packs to anyone who wants them this summer. If the project goes poorly, I'll run the seed again this fall, after the main season

(What I really want to do is select the better female out of the two and get some folks on here to make F3's from the better female's seeds. Then maybe we can take it to F4. Some "homie-line-breeding" lol)




mr. childs said:


> thank you.
> 
> shit, where did the vca come from? i sure as hell cant remember. damn i have to go back and look at pics somehow
> 
> now i remember, i wanted the herbia bushman, it came as a freebie when you purchased the vca


I'll do the Bushman seeds too, if there is interest.



Observe & Report said:


> I think last year they just had an overstock on some hoodies so they had a little sale to get rid of them. This year they did it to raise money for surgery for one of their dogs. Turns out the pooch is going to be OK and doesn't need surgery after all but Bodhi heads still get their Stardawggie Treat.
> 
> Looks like VCA was available at JBC and GLG. Came with a free pack of "Nerika Herbaria Bushman’s Landrace [Ciskei South Africa] F2" It probably just was really limited, disappeared quickly, and dropped with a bunch of other attention grabbing gear. I don't have personal experience but if you're willing to deal over IG/email there are some lesser known vendors that don't sell out as quickly and/or might offer more personalized service to big customers.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize the Herbaria Bushman seeds were already F2. I guess I would be F3'ing them if I made seeds.

Yeah, GLG. I guess he only made 50 packs. A few new strains dropped at the same time, I think maybe Nikah and one with Lemon G, but I've been on the prowl for strains with strong Vietnamese genetics for a while now. My brother from another mother is a Vietnam vet, and he LOVES Vietnamese genetics... and he made me a believer a few years ago.


----------



## jp68 (Apr 8, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Here's a couple bud shots from Nikah and Cosmic Serpent harvested at 9.5 weeks (not exactly sure on the CS - forgot to jot down the flip date). They might have a week or two to go but I have a few others to take over the next week or two.
> 
> View attachment 4311069 View attachment 4311070


So hows the smoke on the nikah? finally have mine ready to flip and sex here soon


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 8, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Keep your eyes peeled.... The F2's are for the community, and I'll be sending out packs to anyone who wants them this summer. If the project goes poorly, I'll run the seed again this fall, after the main season
> 
> (What I really want to do is select the better female out of the two and get some folks on here to make F3's from the better female's seeds. Then maybe we can take it to F4. Some "homie-line-breeding" lol)
> 
> ...


i still have a few pleiadian love nest(vietnamese x kashmir) f2 beans left to trade...


----------



## thezephyr (Apr 8, 2019)

how have you guys been germinating your guava hashplant seeds? I sowed half my pack directly into the soil and only got 2/6 sprouts. when I excavated the others to see what had happened, they had stalled out after cracking and never pushed their way out of the soil.
what methods do people usually use for these? I usually get great germ rates planting my seeds direct in soil. I was thinking for these I might try germing them out of the soil somehow, and then plant them at the surface with the tap root down and the seed itself not fully buried.
Need to make sure I get enough males and females to make decent f2s.


----------



## Rosinallday (Apr 8, 2019)

thezephyr said:


> how have you guys been germinating your guava hashplant seeds? I sowed half my pack directly into the soil and only got 2/6 sprouts. when I excavated the others to see what had happened, they had stalled out after cracking and never pushed their way out of the soil.
> what methods do people usually use for these? I usually get great germ rates planting my seeds direct in soil. I was thinking for these I might try germing them out of the soil somehow, and then plant them at the surface with the tap root down and the seed itself not fully buried.
> Need to make sure I get enough males and females to make decent f2s.


Wet paper towel then in a Ziploc bag. Keep warm. The tails will start coming out around 24 hrs. Usually get close to 100%.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Apr 8, 2019)

man I wanted that bushman. Even bought seeds to get entered in drawing that jbc had recently. I think if you did a seed increase with those plenty of people would be interested


----------



## hillbill (Apr 8, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> Wet paper towel then in a Ziploc bag. Keep warm. The tails will start coming out around 24 hrs. Usually get close to 100%.


Same here or years. Same brand bag too!


----------



## Nug Farmer (Apr 8, 2019)

thezephyr said:


> how have you guys been germinating your guava hashplant seeds? I sowed half my pack directly into the soil and only got 2/6 sprouts. when I excavated the others to see what had happened, they had stalled out after cracking and never pushed their way out of the soil.
> what methods do people usually use for these? I usually get great germ rates planting my seeds direct in soil. I was thinking for these I might try germing them out of the soil somehow, and then plant them at the surface with the tap root down and the seed itself not fully buried.
> Need to make sure I get enough males and females to make decent f2s.


Rapid rooters have given me great results.


----------



## thezephyr (Apr 8, 2019)

@Rosinallday @Nug Farmer @hillbill thanks guys, planting direct in soil works great for landraces, but I guess this method makes more sense for a polyhybrid.


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 8, 2019)

I always tumble the seeds in a pill bottle lined with 220 grit sandpaper for 1 minute....then in a washcloth until they sprout....then into aerocloner….


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 8, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> i still have a few pleiadian love nest(vietnamese x kashmir) f2 beans left to trade...


Ah man! That's one I REALLY want. I'll PM you,


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 8, 2019)

Homegrown5257 said:


> man I wanted that bushman. Even bought seeds to get entered in drawing that jbc had recently. I think if you did a seed increase with those plenty of people would be interested


OK, I'm down. I'll pop a few Bushmans this weekend. Hopefully I can run seeds in late October/November.


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 8, 2019)

jp68 said:


> So hows the smoke on the nikah? finally have mine ready to flip and sex here soon


Smoke is really disorienting on both the buds I've sampled. After only one hit of #3 I get kind of a drunken eye feeling and then it changes to a kind of stupor for awhile. Very strong and cool high. Unlike anything I've had that I can remember. #3 has a sour lemon smell and #7 has a lemon square like smell. It will be fun to try these outdoor and under some better lighting in bigger pots. These might be some winners.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 8, 2019)

My fundraiser hoodie was delivered today. Came with packs of Stardawg x 88g13hp and blockhead x 88g13hp. Good deal, almost like getting a free hoodie.


----------



## Bob's Thumb (Apr 9, 2019)

Week 2 Update: Hollyweed

High Everyone,

All the Hollyweeds are smashing along quite nicely. The only runt in the picture is from another breeder.

This will be their last week of nursery school. I'm sure when I bump the feed up over the 1.0ec they will explode.

For those interested feeds this week are at 1.0ec/5.7-5.9ph (My tap water is 0.3ec).Environment is set at 22°c/45%rh. Every Monday I incorporate mycorrhiza into my feeds. I feed daily.

Happy Growing Everyone

*sorry but the double image


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 9, 2019)

thezephyr said:


> how have you guys been germinating your guava hashplant seeds? I sowed half my pack directly into the soil and only got 2/6 sprouts. when I excavated the others to see what had happened, they had stalled out after cracking and never pushed their way out of the soil.
> what methods do people usually use for these? I usually get great germ rates planting my seeds direct in soil. I was thinking for these I might try germing them out of the soil somehow, and then plant them at the surface with the tap root down and the seed itself not fully buried.
> Need to make sure I get enough males and females to make decent f2s.


Yeah, I use Rapid Rooters. For some reason, in November and December, I get a shit germ rate when I don't. I've switched to this same regimen for all seeds last year, and I've only lost one very old seed since then:

1. 160 or 220 grit sandpaper rolled up into a tube as tight as I can roll it... I slip the seed in, hold the tube between my thumb and finger, and shake it up really good.
2. Then a 24 hour soak. Knock it down as soon as it will sink.
3. Turn a Rapid Rooter upside down. Snip the "top" (really the pointier bottom side) with scissors. Don't be too careful, it doesn't matter.
4. Stick the seed in the cut with the point sideways.
5. Dip the Rapid Rooter into a cup of water mixed with powdered mycos. Just the bottom half, not the seed's side. This is how I water it too, either daily or every two days.
6. Put the Rooter in a Dixie cup so it doesn't dry out so fast. Place under full veg lights.
7. She'll come up in a day or two, and there will be outstanding roots in 7-10 days. Then, plant the full Rooter into soil and veg.

**This is all from personal experience, and I have no idea if any of this is "best practices," but one thing I know for sure is this: There are a lot of gimmicks out there when it comes to growing, but Rapid Rooters made me a believer. A 50-pack of Rapid Rooters is one of the BEST investments I can think of. The entire life cycle of the plant improves when there is a strong, branchy root system from the very beginning. At the end of my plants' lives, I see a remarkable difference in how the Rapid Rooter plants fill up the pots than when I grew without them. I even did much of my vegetable garden in Rapid Rooters this year, and WOW they look great.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 9, 2019)

Hmmm... The thought just hit me. Young Mister VCA #2, is young, dumb, and full of... pollen... right now. 

And I've got Lucky Wookie, SSDD, Scout Master (Cookies), and Original Bruce Banner girls in my tent, all dressed up for the prom, with at least 4-5 weeks to go. Goji is also right around 4 left. 

I'm thinking that a branch from Mr. VCA is going to take a very careful romp through my tent this afternoon. (I've pulled this before, should work well... Last time it netted me Wonka Bars (Exotic) x More Cowbell and Cherry Queen x More Cowbell, one seed each)


----------



## Skiball (Apr 9, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> I agree load but not skunk. And thank you for doing it.


Thanks for the hook up on beans bro! Hope karma's always on your side. Know I'll find some keepers.


----------



## z.bud (Apr 9, 2019)

Axis X OMG testers day 23 of flower. The zoomed in plant is my favorite. Smells like coffee grounds up close and if you touch it, pure mint is on your fingers. Such an amazing plant.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 9, 2019)

Dragonsblood hashplant
Not many cracked.
Usually all of bodhi seeds sprout.


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 9, 2019)

Raspberry sunshine


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 10, 2019)

Damn nice looking Raspberry you have there *Vicorbett...*


----------



## vieh (Apr 10, 2019)

Bodhi GLG deals go up tomorrow - the info on what's forthcoming in their promo page

I swear I am not a shill for GLG...

Any recommendations are welcome


----------



## Tstat (Apr 10, 2019)

vieh said:


> Any recommendations are welcome


Ok, here we go! What’s everybody getting??


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Yeah, I use Rapid Rooters. For some reason, in November and December, I get a shit germ rate when I don't. I've switched to this same regimen for all seeds last year, and I've only lost one very old seed since then:
> 
> 1. 160 or 220 grit sandpaper rolled up into a tube as tight as I can roll it... I slip the seed in, hold the tube between my thumb and finger, and shake it up really good.
> 2. Then a 24 hour soak. Knock it down as soon as it will sink.
> ...


Being an old stoner from before Chem or OG Kush or White widow or Northern Lights, that se3ms like owners manual for my Honda!


----------



## vieh (Apr 10, 2019)

Copied and pasted from the site (I haven't posted enough for links)
*I have no information other than what is posted and its a direct copy and paste - nothing added by me

BODHI SEEDS AND GREAT LAKES GENETICS HAVE TEAMED

UP TO GIVE THE BEST 4/20 PROMO EVER

NOT ONLY WILL ALL BODHI GEAR BE 15% OFF, IT WILL BE BOGO FREE

WITH LOTS NEW FREEBIES

Starts April 11 2019 @6pm EDT

Ends April 26 2019 @6pm EDT


NEW STRAINS DROPPING



Secret Chief (sfv og x 88g13/hp)

Dragons Blood Hashplant v2 (Dragonsblood f4 x 88g13hp)

*f4 version.. more sativa-more blood…

Magic Carpet (Lebowski x 88g13/hp)

Amrita (Jalalabad Star 5 x Strawberry milk)

*Bodhi’s favorite og hyb from last testing round…

Temple of Apollo (Temple x Apollo 11 F3)

Space Cowboy (Larry og x Wookie 15)

Red Lotus (Columbian Red x Snow Lotus) sativa

Endor Score (A11g x Wookie)

Magenta Hashplant v2 (PU f4 x 88g13/hp)

Walking Dream(Wifi x SSDD)

Rolling Thunder(HA OG x Wookie)

Auna (Columbian Red x 88g13/hp)

SS009 Eternal Sunshine (Hawaiian Sative X Omg)

Kashmir Azad

With (Petrolia Headstash Freebie)
1 per customer
(proceeds go to rebuild roof of the Kali Temple)







Bodhi Freebies list for orders



Placed on, or after



April 10 2019 @6 PM EST.





Soul Mate (Pinesol X Wookie)

Terpenado

Lemon Lotus (Lemon G x Snow lotus)

Healing Hashplant

GG4 x SSDD (Outdoor)

Dread Bread x Sunshine Daydream

Lemon Afghani (Lemong X OMG

More Cowbells OGKB Remix

Lucky Wookie 8 (Lucky Charms x Wookie)

Soraya (Afkansastan x Snow lotus)

Chem D x SSDD

Tigermelon 2 x Sunshine Daydrean

RoadKill Unicorn V.2,

Silver Lotus (SSH X Snow Lotus)

J1 Hashplant (J1 x 88G13HP)

Snow Leopard V2 (Tiger Melon Cherry X SL,

Sky Lotus

Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)

Butterscotch X SSDD

Chem 1 X SSDD

GoldStar X Snow Lotus

Heavenly Hashplant (Bubba Kastu X 88g13H/P)

Lemon HashplantV2 (lemon g X Snow Lotus)

Lemon Lotus (lemon g X Wookie 14)

Lemon Wookie V2 (Lemon X Wookie)

Lojack (Vintage Jack X Snow Lotus)

Lucky WookieV.2 (Lucky Charms 75 X Wookie)

Ortega Durian X Snow Lotus

Space Cake (GSC Forum X Snow Lotus)

Wookie 7 X Dread Bread

SSH X 88g13/HP


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 10, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Being an old stoner from before Chem or OG Kush or White widow or Northern Lights, that se3ms like owners manual for my Honda!


OK, old school, you win.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> OK, old school, you win.


I was a Diet Pepsi addict for years!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 10, 2019)

SS009 Eternal Sunshine (Hawaiian Sative X Omg) 

I grew this tester. AMAZING cup of coffee sativa, fantastic citrus soda flavor. 15 week flower time.


----------



## SirChocolopousRex (Apr 10, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4315015Raspberry sunshine


This strain is amazing. The female I got had awesome effects. I wish I would have done an f2.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 10, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4315015Raspberry sunshine


 I’ve been dying to run raspberry sunshine


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 10, 2019)

SirChocolopousRex said:


> This strain is amazing. The female I got had awesome effects. I wish I would have done an f2.


I’ll be making F2s from my pack as soon as I can get to em :0)


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 10, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Ok, here we go! What’s everybody getting??


I can’t get anymore Bodhi I’m stocked up but I was scoping that  Road Kill Unicorn v2 freebie


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 10, 2019)

Poppin' some Bushman F2's to make some F3's. No selection here, but good karma nonetheless.

There was a GLG sticker bundling the VCA's with the Bushman seeds. I got it off carefully.

  

Gave 'em a shake in the lucky tube, and now they swimming for 24!


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 10, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I was a Diet Pepsi addict for years!


Haha then you got me again, cause I can't take a hit without one lol


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 10, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I’ve been dying to run raspberry sunshine


Strawberry sunshine was great too! I’d recommend either


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> SS009 Eternal Sunshine (Hawaiian Sative X Omg)
> 
> I grew this tester. AMAZING cup of coffee sativa, fantastic citrus soda flavor. 15 week flower time.


SO glad you dropped the info on the 15 week flower. I was thinking about it, but now I think not. But it sounds like great smoke!


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 10, 2019)

SirChocolopousRex said:


> This strain is amazing. The female I got had awesome effects. I wish I would have done an f2.


Me too.. just couldnt find enough
Info to warrant keeping a male around


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 10, 2019)

what i am aiming for...
Secret Chief (sfv og x 88g13/hp)
Amrita (Jalalabad Star 5 x Strawberry milk)
Walking Dream (Wifi x SSDD)
Auna (Columbian Red x 88g13/hp)
Kashmir Azad with (Petrolia Headstash Freebie)

possible freebie choices ?
Lucky WookieV.2 (Lucky Charms 75 X Wookie)
Soul Mate (Pinesol X Wookie)
Dread Bread x Sunshine Daydream
Ortega Durian X Snow Lotus
Butterscotch X SSDD

see you all tomorrow after 6pm


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 10, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> Strawberry sunshine was great too! I’d recommend either


I jumped on the sunshine train  & got SSDD, Cherry SS, Raspberry SS, Purple SS, GG4 x SSDD & Orange SS F2s


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 10, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> what i am aiming for...
> Secret Chief (sfv og x 88g13/hp)
> Amrita (Jalalabad Star 5 x Strawberry milk)
> Walking Dream (Wifi x SSDD)
> ...


Hopefully not me  but on the other hand that Goldstar x Snow Lotus  is also mighty tempting


----------



## pthobson (Apr 10, 2019)

Would like to snag the magic carpet and space cowboy along with the roadkill unicorn v2


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 11, 2019)

I’ve retired from buy Bodhi seeds , I wanted to do a Raspberry SS  run but decided to F3 my FPOG F2s  I might be able to do one more F2 run this year  Dream Beaver, Dank Zappa, Purple Peach, Blue Magoo, Chocolate Thai, Panama Red, Sundae Driver s1, Jilly Bean, California Orange, the Purps - BCBD & JOTI - Purps  decision, decision


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 11, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Would like to snag the magic carpet and space cowboy along with the roadkill unicorn v2


Nice ! I have to stay away from GLG cause I’ll buy a pack just to get a pack of Roadkill Unicorn v2


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 11, 2019)

​


----------



## SMT69 (Apr 11, 2019)

not missing this one, killer


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 11, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> SO glad you dropped the info on the 15 week flower. I was thinking about it, but now I think not. But it sounds like great smoke!


honestly the last time I saw the list was posted, it had noted the 10-15 week flower time , although none of mine were anywhere near ready in 15 weeks, honestly could of gone 16 probably, but damn my life had to keep moving forward. 

kinda worried that people are gonna buy it without knowing, cause it DOES sound (and Is) so fucking awesome, but a WHOLE LOT of people are gonna be upset/not finish/harvest immature a plant that goes that long without them knowing. Maybe it will be mentioned on its listing, but I feel that it is very important that it does get mentioned. 

On an unrelated note, I took down a J1HP a couple weeks ago that does have that very similair "citrus/grapefruit soda" terps to the sativa x omg plant i tested. okay so i guess it is a little related. I'll go snag some photos of it. Lesser yeilding but a bit more potent than the last run from seed. Id hold onto it and reveg if it were not for the crew of Dank Sinatra's going into flower soon with some Apollo 11's.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 11, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> honestly the last time I saw the list was posted, it had noted the 10-15 week flower time , although none of mine were anywhere near ready in 15 weeks, honestly could of gone 16 probably, but damn my life had to keep moving forward.
> 
> kinda worried that people are gonna buy it without knowing, cause it DOES sound (and Is) so fucking awesome, but a WHOLE LOT of people are gonna be upset/not finish/harvest immature a plant that goes that long without them knowing. Maybe it will be mentioned on its listing, but I feel that it is very important that it does get mentioned.
> 
> On an unrelated note, I took down a J1HP a couple weeks ago that does have that very similair "citrus/grapefruit soda" terps to the sativa x omg plant i tested. okay so i guess it is a little related. I'll go snag some photos of it. Lesser yeilding but a bit more potent than the last run from seed. Id hold onto it and reveg if it were not for the crew of Dank Sinatra's going into flower soon with some Apollo 11's.



Hey Brother I will put your qoute about time in there,would you like me to add you as the test grower? Let me know thanks. And it does say flowering time of 10 to 16 weeks,I was going to add your comment about taste ...ect. Thanks


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 11, 2019)

Yeah thats fine, thanks. Yeah I saw that you had originally included it before, but noticed taht it had dropped off on your most recent list. Figured it would still be on there but just wanted to make sure. I can try and dig up some old photos too if you post those on your site. My old computer died so i'll have to see whats still on the camera.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 11, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Yeah thats fine, thanks. Yeah I saw that you had originally included it before, but noticed taht it had dropped off on your most recent list. Figured it would still be on there but just wanted to make sure. I can try and dig up some old photos too if you post those on your site. My old computer died so i'll have to see whats still on the camera.


We would love to get pics of gear we have listed from any breeder you have tested for. THANK YOU for offering.
On our new web site My brother will be trying to get as may pic and descriptions from breeders as we can. We would like to raise the bar for all the seed banks.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm REALLY looking forward to this one..... I'm having trouble choosing, but I'll damn sure have a plan by the time 6 comes along!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 11, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> We would love to get pics of gear we have listed from any breeder you have tested for. THANK YOU for offering.
> On our new web site My brother will be trying to get as may pic and descriptions from breeders as we can. We would like to raise the bar for all the seed banks.


well hell yeah I'll go take all I got. I hate when I'm trying to find seeds and I have no picture, no description, just lineage and a vague, 2 week harvest window. Frustrating as fuck. Descriptions and quotes are nice too, especially from forum people who have nothing to gain or prove from speaking for it.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 11, 2019)

Any info on Lebowski or Magic Carpet? Can't even find a reliable lineage on Lebowski.


Edit: Or how about AUNA? Is that another long-runner? Columbian Red x 88g13hp


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 11, 2019)

Message from wake-n-bake Thursday.....

Pick up that Soul Mate freebie at the GLG sale today. 

Ooooh, this is great smoke!


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Apr 11, 2019)

Ughhh this would be like Black Friday if I had any money to spend on more seeds. In all honesty, I'm pretty set on seeds for a minute, though  Plus, I bet this thread gets reaaaaal dank in about 5-6 months. In the meantime, check out this beautiful little freak. I have a DLA6 that didn't make the cut, so I've been keeping it as a desk plant. I was originally going to revert it to veg and keep topping it at specific nodes to make it grow into a cool shape, but it refused to revert to veg, and I topped a few nodes before I noticed she was still flowering. So, instead of promoting new growth, I just removed most of the upper flower sites. Anyway, this little girl seems determined to finish up, so hopefully I can harvest a joint's worth out of her. The leaves are turning a beautiful dark purple and the flowers are starting to take on a really enticing sweet/spicy smell.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Apr 11, 2019)

Anyone know if the lemon thai in Sundance (lemon thai x wookie) is the sative pheno or indica?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 11, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> what i am aiming for...
> Secret Chief (sfv og x 88g13/hp)
> Amrita (Jalalabad Star 5 x Strawberry milk)
> Walking Dream (Wifi x SSDD)
> ...


Killer selection, bud. Pretty much spot on what I want, as well. I'm gonna have to narrow mine down a little, though.

Looks like this was the perfect week to get a production bonus.


----------



## WindShear (Apr 11, 2019)

I am a grower in a rec state, and in February 17 I had a heating issue in our propogation room that roasted my mom's. Until that time I ran so much bodhi gear, with fantastic results. I am now down to Orange Sunshine as my lone Bodhi strain. I really want to get some of the strains I lost, so I was posting here to see if anyone knows a place that might have some of the man's older stuff?

These include:

Blueberry Hashplant
Dank Zappa
ATF x SSDD
Wolf Pack
Lemon Hashplant (the original with lemon diesel)
NL5 x Appalachia
Prayer Tower Sativa

If anyone can help me locate some rares I would appreciate it!


----------



## Dynamicspider420 (Apr 11, 2019)

Any info on the Kashmir azad and petrolia headstash?


----------



## Sveeno (Apr 11, 2019)

Can anyone tell me anything about Lebowski?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 11, 2019)

Dynamicspider420 said:


> Any info on the Kashmir azad and petrolia headstash?


kashmir azad (with petrolia headstash freebie) 1 per customer . Proceeds go to rebuilding the roof of the kali temple in varanasi before monsoon.

This is the only info I can find.


Sveeno said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about Lebowski?


 Here is all I could find
Fooman Chu is an *indica/sativa* variety from Dirty Water Organics and can be cultivated *indoors* (where the plants will need a flowering time of *±67 days*) and *outdoors*. Dirty Water Organics' Fooman Chu is/was never available as feminized seeds.

Rare breeder stash originals of Foodog f3 #2 x big lebowski (old stardawg f1 #1) 
50/50 Hybrid
Yield: Large
Flowering Time: 9-10 Weeks
Plant Height: Medium-Tall


----------



## Sveeno (Apr 11, 2019)

WindShear said:


> I am a grower in a rec state, and in February 17 I had a heating issue in our propogation room that roasted my mom's. Until that time I ran so much bodhi gear, with fantastic results. I am now down to Orange Sunshine as my lone Bodhi strain. I really want to get some of the strains I lost, so I was posting here to see if anyone knows a place that might have some of the man's older stuff?
> 
> These include:
> 
> ...


There's a dude on IG called cg collectibles I beleive he's got a bunch if old stuff


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 11, 2019)

Sveeno said:


> There's a dude on IG called cg collectibles I beleive he's got a bunch if old stuff


https://www.instagram.com/cgcollectables78/
http://www.cannabislife.tv/collectibles.html


----------



## vieh (Apr 11, 2019)

Just now ordered Raspberry Hashplant (based on the discussion on here) and Healing Hashplant. Going to order more but not decided yet.

Any healing Hashplant reviews?


----------



## Sveeno (Apr 11, 2019)

So wack my CPU sat and loaded at the checkout fir 10 min on glg POS site then finally loaded and said Azad was out of stock pretty stupid


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 11, 2019)

Sveeno said:


> So wack my CPU sat and loaded at the checkout fir 10 min on glg POS site then finally loaded and said Azad was out of stock pretty stupid


i never saw secret chief, missed out on k. asad. good shopping to all.

edit: just saw it & scooped one


----------



## InstadovB (Apr 11, 2019)

I apparently just get stuff no one else wants. Lol


----------



## thenasty1 (Apr 11, 2019)

lost out on the azad as well. had it in my cart, then the cart just emptied before i could check out. technical issues maybe? im sure glg has some pretty heavy traffic right now


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 11, 2019)

Glad it wasn't just me. Vaped a bit too much and felt like I was loosing my mind. Oh well. Gonna give some Amrita a go if it's got the stamp of approval.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 11, 2019)

Disappointed not to get the Kashmir Azad + Petrolia Headstash (Parent of Herijuana) 

but very happy to get...

Secret Chief
Amrita
DBHP v2
Gold Star x SL
Ortega Durian x SL
Lucky Charms V2


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 11, 2019)

Sveeno said:


> So wack my CPU sat and loaded at the checkout fir 10 min on glg POS site then finally loaded and said Azad was out of stock pretty stupid


Sorry you are so displeased. There were only 11 packs for me to put up and over 700 peeps on line and we have had over 80 orders in the first 30 min. I would like your advice on how to do a Bodhi Drop with a limited edition strain? No matter what I get hated on.


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 11, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Sorry you are so displeased. There were only 11 packs for me to put up and over 700 peeps on line and we have had over 80 orders in the first 30 min. I would like your advice on how to do a Bodhi Drop with a limited edition strain? No matter what I get hated on.


It's not you, it's the website and how the infrastructure handles multiple people trying to check out the same item at the same time. Extremely frustrating, particularly while medicated. I'm guessing the updated site will more likely have something built in to deal with a situation like this. Thank you for all of your time and service.


----------



## Sveeno (Apr 11, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Sorry you are so displeased. There were only 11 packs for me to put up and over 700 peeps on line and we have had over 80 orders in the first 30 min. I would like your advice on how to do a Bodhi Drop with a limited edition strain? No matter what I get hated on.


Yea I mean nothing personal, just technology in general I guess, but there should be like a thing like Ticketmaster or something that you have so much time once you put it in your cart, cuz you literally can't shop for anything else or you get sniped, which I knew and was ready right away on that exact page checked out asap, then got through all the checkout process clicked the final button and it just sat and loaded for ten minutes. So, that's why it was so frustrating. Def not a personal attack your site in general rocks man


----------



## the-dolomite (Apr 11, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Sorry you are so displeased. There were only 11 packs for me to put up and over 700 peeps on line and we have had over 80 orders in the first 30 min. I would like your advice on how to do a Bodhi Drop with a limited edition strain? No matter what I get hated on.


With such a limited supply and such interest you might consider an auction format for special drops? Especially if the proceeds go to rebuild a temple in India I could see the price going pretty high.
I got everything else I wanted so thanks for doing what you do!


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 11, 2019)

the-dolomite said:


> With such a limited supply and such interest you might consider an auction format for special drops? Especially if the proceeds go to rebuild a temple in India I could see the price going pretty high.
> I got everything else I wanted so thanks for doing what you do!


I totally agree, auction seems to make the most sense. Super surprising there were only 11 packs. Maybe they're listed on GLG to allow the universe work it's magic and give everyone a fair shot vs an auction where money wins?


----------



## the-dolomite (Apr 11, 2019)

I picked up:
Amrita (if it's Bodhi's favorite OG I want to check it out)
Secret Chief
Dragons Blood HP v2

Freebies:
Soul Mate
More Cowbells
Roadkill unicorn

I currently have a few large plants ready to go outside:
Axis
Gg4 x SSDD
Black Raspberry

Plus clones of Acapulco Gold and Thunder Wookie that I'm giving away to friends. Looking forward to to this summer and next!


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 11, 2019)

WindShear said:


> I am a grower in a rec state, and in February 17 I had a heating issue in our propogation room that roasted my mom's. Until that time I ran so much bodhi gear, with fantastic results. I am now down to Orange Sunshine as my lone Bodhi strain. I really want to get some of the strains I lost, so I was posting here to see if anyone knows a place that might have some of the man's older stuff?
> 
> These include:
> 
> ...


i have bbhp f2's i can share...


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 11, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> I totally agree, auction seems to make the most sense. Super surprising there were only 11 packs. Maybe to allow the universe work it's magic and give everyone a fair shot?


Lol everyone did get a fair shot! If you did an auction, only the rich would get a "fair shot." Think about it  

I got a pack! It was easy. I just added them to my cart and quickly checked out. Boom! Don't worry there are plenty of nice folks on here willing to f2 for you


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 11, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Sorry you are so displeased. There were only 11 packs for me to put up and over 700 peeps on line and we have had over 80 orders in the first 30 min. I would like your advice on how to do a Bodhi Drop with a limited edition strain? No matter what I get hated on.


It's like the delivery business.....a thankless job where you only hear from customers when something goes wrong. But the upside is your sick personal collection!


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 11, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Sorry you are so displeased. There were only 11 packs for me to put up and over 700 peeps on line and we have had over 80 orders in the first 30 min. I would like your advice on how to do a Bodhi Drop with a limited edition strain? No matter what I get hated on.


we never hate you & glg. keep making great genetics available, and those of us fortunate to catch will share with others in due time.


----------



## Craigson (Apr 11, 2019)

Skunk 91 f2 #3 this  is the stinkiest skunk ive grown yet.
Chopped a lil early but looks fire. About to try it now!


----------



## Craigson (Apr 11, 2019)

Dynamicspider420 said:


> Any info on the Kashmir azad and petrolia headstash?


Kashmir Asad is from Barefrog in Quebec as far as I know.
There should be info somewhere on the Petrolia as its been released before by Bodhi


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 11, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Lol everyone did get a fair shot! If you did an auction, only the rich would get a "fair shot." Think about it
> 
> I got a pack! It was easy. I just added them to my cart and quickly checked out. Boom! Don't worry there are plenty of nice folks on here willing to f2 for you


Haha, sorry, my post was a bit confusing. Exactly what I meant. And congrats on the snag. Keep us updated please.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 11, 2019)

@Bad Dawg hey just a heads up, when you highlight (hi-light? hi-lite?) Amrita and Aluna, it says its from Afterthought Autos.


----------



## Craigson (Apr 11, 2019)

Skunk 91 f2 #1
More chemmy more dense buds


----------



## LoStDots25 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hey guys! Was looking to pick up my first Bodhi seeds and a little intimidated by the selection. Was looking into the space monkey or granola funk but would be interested to know if you had one strain you were going to grow from Bodhi, which one would it be?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 11, 2019)

thenasty1 said:


> lost out on the azad as well. had it in my cart, then the cart just emptied before i could check out. technical issues maybe? im sure glg has some pretty heavy traffic right now





Sveeno said:


> Yea I mean nothing personal, just technology in general I guess, but there should be like a thing like Ticketmaster or something that you have so much time once you put it in your cart, cuz you literally can't shop for anything else or you get sniped, which I knew and was ready right away on that exact page checked out asap, then got through all the checkout process clicked the final button and it just sat and loaded for ten minutes. So, that's why it was so frustrating. Def not a personal attack your site in general rocks man


I hear ya. I got the Bodhi gear I was after, but the site was _crawling_ right at 6pm. I lost out on the FPOG F3 freebie that was in my cart as someone else sniped it. It is what it is though. Can’t win em all.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Apr 11, 2019)

After reading GLG had only 11 packs of Kashmir Azad, and I was lucky enough to snag one, I decided to do 5 mins or searching and found these quotes on IG. Sounds like the Azad is something special!!
 
And here's one on the Petrolia Headstash


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 11, 2019)

LoStDots25 said:


> Hey guys! Was looking to pick up my first Bodhi seeds and a little intimidated by the selection. Was looking into the space monkey or granola funk but would be interested to know if you had one strain you were going to grow from Bodhi, which one would it be?


Those two are great choices... If you want something super-potent, I like the More Cowbell, or for something that gets you really up there, I would go for the Soul Mate or Raspberry Hashplant. Those are good starters into the world of Bodhi. His stuff gets a lot deeper as you go.

If I were you, I'd get the Space Monkey. Right now, if you go to Great Lakes Genetics, you can get Soul Mate for free if you buy Space Monkey. (If no Space Monkey, I'd get More Cowbell.)

You won't be sorry with that.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 11, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Killer selection, bud. Pretty much spot on what I want, as well. I'm gonna have to narrow mine down a little, though.
> 
> Looks like this was the perfect week to get a production bonus.


missed the k. azad, but hopefully the positive energy i try to put out will send a few beans my way to make more of them this year outdoors.


----------



## BeansfromtheGods (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice selection ya got going on there, if I didn't pay my taxes id have more money for beans haha



the-dolomite said:


> I picked up:
> Amrita (if it's Bodhi's favorite OG I want to check it out)
> Secret Chief
> Dragons Blood HP v2
> ...


----------



## tman42 (Apr 12, 2019)

Golden Triangle day 36 of 12/12


----------



## Tstat (Apr 12, 2019)

*Items * *Qty * *Price *
Secret Chief

SKU: Secret Chief

1 $59.50
FREE - Bodhi freebies-RoadKill Unicorn V.2

SKU: Bodhi freebies-RoadKill Unicorn V.2

1 $0.00
*Subtotal * $59.50
*Shipping & Handling * $7.00
*Grand Total* $66.50


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2019)

Beware of the Secret Chief as he will throw you on the couch and sit on you! Have fun!


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 12, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Beware of the Secret Chief as he will throw you on the couch and sit on you! Have fun!


I bought it, too. You made it sound too good to miss.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 12, 2019)

He's lost 75% of his sacs in the past couple days. The girls look mostly seeded up. (Vietnamese x Columbian x Afghani)

 

And the Herbaria Ciskei Bushman F2's (Nierika Seed Trust) are in Rapid Rooters. We'll see how long they take to sprout.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> I bought it, too. You made it sound too good to miss.


That's because it is!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2019)

My wife and I both work or work more with the tourist onslaught and I need to replace a scheduled timing chain on my Pilot so this 4/20 will be pretty quiet on the Bean side of things, maybe.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 12, 2019)

Hey Bodhi peoples. Congrats to all those who were lucky on the drop.
Just wanted to let you folks know about a cool trait I have noticed . I first had it show up in a couple Grand Master Tahoe x RoadKill Unicorn currently almost done flowering. I am now seeing the same thing from the Skywalker x PU f3 testers that are in early flower. 
The trait is very pretty pink and purple trichs. 
 
Here is one of the GMT x RKU at day 58 from flip and colored trichs are still there. Especially on the lowers.
 

Cheers


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 12, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Hey Bodhi peoples. Congrats to all those who were lucky on the drop.
> Just wanted to let you folks know about a cool trait I have noticed . I first had it show up in a couple Grand Master Tahoe x RoadKill Unicorn currently almost done flowering. I am now seeing the same thing from the Skywalker x PU f3 testers that are in early flower.
> The trait is very pretty pink and purple trichs.
> View attachment 4316239
> ...


attributed solely just to the unicorn part of the crosses or lights & nutes combo ?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 12, 2019)

Not to interrupt but I trust the advice of some here and would like to ask all you bodhi/organic fans if I'd be ok to use coast of maine lobster compost in place of malibu compost for my coots mix I will be mixing up shortly here for my next round of bodhi that are above soil. Will be useing a 4x4 flood and drain tray with a 100 gallon smart pot bed in it under my fluence spyder x plus. Will be a fresh mix and I will post at least a pic or 2 when I get moving again.( dont post many pics these days) still owe a shot of my last harvest lol. Will try and get some bud shots tomorrow.


P.s. to make this post bodhi related let's just say i broke 2 of my black triangle seed starts and I'm not happy bout it! 

Happy growing!!!


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 12, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Not to interrupt but I trust the advice of some here and would like to ask all you bodhi/organic fans if I'd be ok to use coast of maine lobster compost in place of malibu compost for my coots mix I will be mixing up shortly here for my next round of bodhi that are above soil. Will be useing a 4x4 flood and drain tray with a 100 gallon smart pot bed in it under my fluence spyder x plus. Will be a fresh mix and I will post at least a pic or 2 when I get moving again.( dont post many pics these days) still owe a shot of my last harvest lol. Will try and get some bud shots tomorrow.
> 
> 
> P.s. to make this post bodhi related let's just say i broke 2 of my black triangle seed starts and I'm not happy bout it!
> ...


Using it currently with a coots mix and liking it.Just past week 7 from flip to 12/12 with another round of ssdd.pics to come.There was one concern another grower had with it,I'll look that up.But so far,I've had great results

Edit
If your coots mix calls for crustacean/crab meal,you may want to dial it back or not use it .I am not running crab meal with this mix(which is based off from coots)


----------



## Jaybodankly (Apr 12, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Those two are great choices... If you want something super-potent, I like the More Cowbell, or for something that gets you really up there, I would go for the Soul Mate or Raspberry Hashplant. Those are good starters into the world of Bodhi. His stuff gets a lot deeper as you go.
> 
> If I were you, I'd get the Space Monkey. Right now, if you go to Great Lakes Genetics, you can get Soul Mate for free if you buy Space Monkey. (If no Space Monkey, I'd get More Cowbell.)
> 
> You won't be sorry with that.


More Cowbells is an excellent choice. there is a new frebiie I am looking at *More Cowbells OGKB Remix. Cowbells comes from a Saturday night Live skit with Blue oyster Cult.*


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 12, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> attributed solely just to the unicorn part of the crosses or lights & nutes combo ?


I am attributing it to the Purple Unicorn in both crosses. None of the other strains growing in there at the same time have shown any colored trichs. These are actually the first plants I have ever seen with this trait. Because 2 of 5 GMT x RKU and 4 of 4 Skywalker x PU f3 are showing this, I am also now under the impression it is also a somewhat dominate trait in the Purple Unicorn. 

Cheers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 12, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> i have bbhp f2's i can share...


that reminds me, we were working out a trade and i forgot...sorry about that.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 12, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Using it currently with a coots mix and liking it.Just past week 7 from flip to 12/12 with another round of ssdd.pics to come.There was one concern another grower had with it,I'll look that up.But so far,I've had great results
> 
> Edit
> If your coots mix calls for crustacean/crab meal,you may want to dial it back or not use it .I am not running crab meal with this mix(which is based off from coots)


 Why do you say not use it or dial it back? Is this because you are using the lobster compost? I'm not opposed to using malibu compost. I love the stuff and have always used it. Dont want to take the lobster route and screw the mix up due to using to much of somthing. Thanks for the reply I appreciate it. Happy growing!


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 12, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Why do you say not use it or dial it back? Is this because you are using the lobster compost? I'm not opposed to using malibu compost. I love the stuff and have always used it. Dont want to take the lobster route and screw the mix up due to using to much of somthing. Thanks for the reply I appreciate it. Happy growing!


Too much Calcium was the concern. So far I have not seen any deficiencies or lock outs.I'm waiting on a few more ingredients and I will be mixing up another batch next week.I'm going the SIPs route with 2 15-gallon earthboxes. A lucky wookie #8 and strawberry sunshine will be transplanted into them nxt week as well.HTH


----------



## Krippie94 (Apr 12, 2019)

Jaybodankly said:


> More Cowbells is an excellent choice. there is a new frebiie I am looking at *More Cowbells OGKB Remix. Cowbells comes from a Saturday night Live skit with Blue oyster Cult.*


Is was hilarious when Queens of the Stone age were playing and Ferrell came out with the Cowbell. Yeah, this u.s. the remix. OGKB


----------



## Krippie94 (Apr 12, 2019)

DLA#5 STACKED like pancakes beeeotch!!!


----------



## Krippie94 (Apr 12, 2019)

and another...


----------



## Ziploc (Apr 12, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Sorry you are so displeased. There were only 11 packs for me to put up and over 700 peeps on line and we have had over 80 orders in the first 30 min. I would like your advice on how to do a Bodhi Drop with a limited edition strain? No matter what I get hated on.


 I wouldn't have sold them like you said no matter what it makes you look bad. So if you don't sell them it pushes the issue back to the breeder where it actually belongs. Why are you taking the heat for the breeders choice.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 12, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I am attributing it to the Purple Unicorn in both crosses. None of the other strains growing in there at the same time have shown any colored trichs. These are actually the first plants I have ever seen with this trait. Because 2 of 5 GMT x RKU and 4 of 4 Skywalker x PU f3 are showing this, I am also now under the impression it is also a somewhat dominate trait in the Purple Unicorn.
> 
> Cheers


My cookie plant (I call her Scout Master) gets pink trichs outdoors, but they're always white in the tent, for what it's worth.


----------



## BeansfromtheGods (Apr 12, 2019)

What did you end up picking up?



mr. childs said:


> what i am aiming for...
> Secret Chief (sfv og x 88g13/hp)
> Amrita (Jalalabad Star 5 x Strawberry milk)
> Walking Dream (Wifi x SSDD)
> ...


----------



## BeansfromtheGods (Apr 12, 2019)

Where did you scoop the Nierka's from brutha?



Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> He's lost 75% of his sacs in the past couple days. The girls look mostly seeded up. (Vietnamese x Columbian x Afghani)
> 
> View attachment 4316196 View attachment 4316198
> 
> And the Herbaria Ciskei Bushman F2's (Nierika Seed Trust) are in Rapid Rooters. We'll see how long they take to sprout.


----------



## BeansfromtheGods (Apr 12, 2019)

What was the stretch on her like 2-3x?



reallybigjesusfreak said:


> SS009 Eternal Sunshine (Hawaiian Sative X Omg)
> 
> I grew this tester. AMAZING cup of coffee sativa, fantastic citrus soda flavor. 15 week flower time.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 12, 2019)

BeansfromtheGods said:


> Where did you scoop the Nierka's from brutha?


They were freebies bundled with the Vietnamese x Columbian x Afghani's. I got them from GLG about 6 months back. They were very limited.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 12, 2019)

Anyone else starting to feel like it's a blessing in disguise to get Amrita? I wanted that Kashmir Azad, but I'm thinking the Amrita is going to be something real nice! I've never tried the Strawberry Milk, but Nepali OG x Instant Karma?! And Jalalabad Star? Sounds Indicalicious... 

I think she might move to the front of the line.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 12, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> that reminds me, we were working out a trade and i forgot...sorry about that.


no worries, i secured my new bodhi packs before 4/20. now i get to spend this week shipping out beans to spread the wealth & karma


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 12, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Too much Calcium was the concern. So far I have not seen any deficiencies or lock outs.I'm waiting on a few more ingredients and I will be mixing up another batch next week.I'm going the SIPs route with 2 15-gallon earthboxes. A lucky wookie #8 and strawberry sunshine will be transplanted into them nxt week as well.HTH


should we use extra calcium in the mix under leds ? or you think it would be a calcium excess & cause a lockout ? i havent had a bodhi strain thats been a calcium hog, if you know of one please share the info.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 12, 2019)

BeansfromtheGods said:


> What did you end up picking up?


everything except the k. azad


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 12, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> should we use extra calcium in the mix under leds ? or you think it would be a calcium excess & cause a lockout ? i havent had a bodhi strain thats been a calcium hog, if you know of one please share the info.


 One pheno I had of clusterfunk was. Man it was a picky bitch and hard to keep happy. Still yielded about 8oz though.
The other purple pheno I had was easy easy to keep happy. Luck of the draw I guess. Thought I'd throw it out there as you asked. The picky one was I a 7 gallon and the other in a 3 gallon and that one put out about the same in yield. Almost 4oz but with the small pot (3gallon) it was expected and I think in a 7 it would have pulled around 8oz. Also was under a fluence spyder x plus...

Happy growing!!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 12, 2019)

Although I had a very nice yield overall I do not recommend growing this strain ln a small pot. It was hard to keep from drying out but me and the women managed (no till). This go for any strain but clusterfunk was hardest to keep even and silver mountin not as much. From now on 30gal-120gal containers like I'm used to... will not be lazy again. Also looking to set up blumats again. They are the shit with a no till set up once they are dialed in.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 12, 2019)

LoStDots25 said:


> Hey guys! Was looking to pick up my first Bodhi seeds and a little intimidated by the selection. Was looking into the space monkey or granola funk but would be interested to know if you had one strain you were going to grow from Bodhi, which one would it be?


The Space Monkey is loud as fuck and has some gorgeous GG4 leaners in thoses beans.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 12, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> should we use extra calcium in the mix under leds ? or you think it would be a calcium excess & cause a lockout ? i havent had a bodhi strain thats been a calcium hog, if you know of one please share the info.


I'm using a tweaked version of coots mix with less ingredients,with zero crab meal.The recipe calls for either bu's compost or another one,i think the one diesel uses,but i used the COM lobster compost.I cant really say anything as to cal lock out/deficiency under leds(which i use) but my ssdd's are doing great for water only with this recipe.I went from 2 gal to 6 gal at transplant going into 12/12,so i had a lot of new soil to make it the run.Green going into 8 weeks and nice chunky buds.
That being said,after thinking on it a bit ,I DO NOT recommend using the lobster compost.It does seem a bit heavy and on the bag it says garden mix,not really intended for pots (especially not for indoor) @Diesel0889 
It worked for me this run,and i do have a bag I'm going to use up with other compost on my next mix.Gl


----------



## Jaybodankly (Apr 12, 2019)

At least doubled in size.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 12, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> I'm using a tweaked version of coots mix with less ingredients,with zero crab meal.The recipe calls for either bu's compost or another one,i think the one diesel uses,but i used the COM lobster compost.I cant really say anything as to cal lock out/deficiency under leds(which i use) but my ssdd's are doing great for water only with this recipe.I went from 2 gal to 6 gal at transplant going into 12/12,so i had a lot of new soil to make it the run.Green going into 8 weeks and nice chunky buds.
> That being said,after thinking on it a bit ,I DO NOT recommend using the lobster compost.It does seem a bit heavy and on the bag it says garden mix,not really intended for pots (especially not for indoor) @Diesel0889
> It worked for me this run,and i do have a bag I'm going to use up with other compost on my next mix.Gl



Maybe I should stick with what I know then, the malibu compost has worked great every time. Oly mountain fish compost has served me very good as well but I slightly lean toward malibu compost.... shit I think I have to order it I to my local shop and that will set me back another week... I will put babies in 1 gallon smart pots to get veg going. I have a bag of bu's malibu putting soil. It contains 25% of malibu compost. And I dont like they use perlite instead of pumice or lava rock but... gotta do what ya gotta do to get by. I will mix and transfer 1 gal to the bed after it has sat for 2 weeks and should be ok. Also coir based soil not peat but I think it will jive ok once the roots spread out. Dont ya hate it when you dont have your ducks In a row lol... bodhi seeds seem to love me so I think it will all iron out...

Happy growing!!!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 12, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> should we use extra calcium in the mix under leds ? or you think it would be a calcium excess & cause a lockout ? i havent had a bodhi strain thats been a calcium hog, if you know of one please share the info.


This is my first experience w bodhi but ive done a few grows under led. I lab test my soil and shoot for about 75% Ca saturation. A pair of Sunshine Queens in this somewhat balanced mix are thriving.

From my experience available, abundant calcium is essential for healthy, strong, pest resistant plants. Ca is especially crucial leading up to flowering and through stretch.

I think its more likely that a coots style mix is gonna be K heavy. My understanding is that a plant using K to build cells is not going to be as high quality as one that uses calcium. It also wont be as robust or as fully expressed.

Have you ever lab tested your mix?


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 13, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> This is my first experience w bodhi but ive done a few grows under led. I lab test my soil and shoot for about 75% Ca saturation. A pair of Sunshine Queens in this somewhat balanced mix are thriving.
> 
> From my experience available, abundant calcium is essential for healthy, strong, pest resistant plants. Ca is especially crucial leading up to flowering and through stretch.
> 
> ...


nope, currently i am trying out a greatlakes water only soil, although i am cheating with a sample of the new version of megacrop. ive done alot of the normal bag soils, & coco in the past. i have a couple recipes for coots mix that i have yet to do. in the past i've used nftg demeters destiny for calcium issues under cobs during a monocrop run of black triangle. no complaints here. i will sex these upcoming bodhi "chem" crosses in the greatlakes water only soil though.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 13, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Indicalicious...


i will be borrowing your word for a t-shirt... sue me.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 13, 2019)

By the time you observe and respond to calcium issues you already gave up some yield and quality. 



I feel like my grasp of gardening grew exponentially when i started testing


----------



## z.bud (Apr 13, 2019)

Anyone get the limited edition hoodies from Tao’s surgery yet? Just wondering


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 13, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> i will be borrowing your word for a t-shirt... sue me.


You're just f2'ing the word. What kind of karma would that be to sue you? lol


----------



## hillbill (Apr 13, 2019)

We have 4 Wookie Hashplant in veg that are topped and up potted waiting to go to flower tent when room is available and are healthy wealthy and wise!


----------



## Joshmack (Apr 13, 2019)

z.bud said:


> Anyone get the limited edition hoodies from Tao’s surgery yet? Just wondering


I got mine yesterday. I’m trying really really hard to not go to glg...even to peek. I want way more than I need.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 13, 2019)

Stoner mind games: So, I have this big (for my garden) Mountain Temple that is showing male big-time after months in veg. VCA seeds should be done by May 10th, or so. Sooo... I'm thinking that Mr. Mountain Temple can go outside around May 1, trying to time pollen release as close to May 17 as possible. If any MT pollen hits the VCA's, which it won't, the seeds will be so immature by harvest that they'll be tossed out. Plus, if there's any chance of the VCA's getting ruined, I'll pull the MT boy.

I was thinking about what to cross the MT with, and then it hit me, with all this Space Monkey talk: I'll cross the Mountain Temple with GG4! That might be amazing. I can trash the boy and flower the GG4 seed plant indoors, all in time for June 1 summer planting. 

Pollen chucking is addictive and fun!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 13, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Anyone else starting to feel like it's a blessing in disguise to get Amrita? I wanted that Kashmir Azad, but I'm thinking the Amrita is going to be something real nice! I've never tried the Strawberry Milk, but Nepali OG x Instant Karma?! And Jalalabad Star? Sounds Indicalicious...
> 
> I think she might move to the front of the line.


when I got a pack of Acapulco Gold & Zipolite Oaxacan from GLG , I was one happy camper


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 13, 2019)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> The Space Monkey is loud as fuck and has some gorgeous GG4 leaners in thoses beans.
> 
> View attachment 4316645


I heard a few people saying Space Monkey was one of their favorites , so glad I got a pack


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 13, 2019)

I wish other seed banks would put their promos up early like GLG & offer deals like GLG , they must be crushing everyone else in April sales just from Bodhi alone


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Apr 13, 2019)

Joshmack said:


> I got mine yesterday. I’m trying really really hard to not go to glg...even to peek. I want way more than I need.


Did you get a notification when it shipped?


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 13, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> I'm using a tweaked version of coots mix with less ingredients,with zero crab meal.The recipe calls for either bu's compost or another one,i think the one diesel uses,but i used the COM lobster compost.I cant really say anything as to cal lock out/deficiency under leds(which i use) but my ssdd's are doing great for water only with this recipe.I went from 2 gal to 6 gal at transplant going into 12/12,so i had a lot of new soil to make it the run.Green going into 8 weeks and nice chunky buds.
> That being said,after thinking on it a bit ,I DO NOT recommend using the lobster compost.It does seem a bit heavy and on the bag it says garden mix,not really intended for pots (especially not for indoor) @Diesel0889
> It worked for me this run,and i do have a bag I'm going to use up with other compost on my next mix.Gl


I have been using the COM lobster compost indoors and out for a few years now, Its some good stuff. Its heavy right out of the bag, but once mixed up with everything else I have had no issues with it.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 13, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I have been using the COM lobster compost indoors and out for a few years now, Its some good stuff. Its heavy right out of the bag, but once mixed up with everything else I have had no issues with it.


which bodhi beans have done well for you in the com lobster compost ? i see it in the store all the time, they have a couple different versions, i cant really tell the differences between them though.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 13, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Not to interrupt but I trust the advice of some here and would like to ask all you bodhi/organic fans if I'd be ok to use coast of maine lobster compost in place of malibu compost for my coots mix I will be mixing up shortly here for my next round of bodhi that are above soil. Will be useing a 4x4 flood and drain tray with a 100 gallon smart pot bed in it under my fluence spyder x plus. Will be a fresh mix and I will post at least a pic or 2 when I get moving again.( dont post many pics these days) still owe a shot of my last harvest lol. Will try and get some bud shots tomorrow.
> 
> 
> P.s. to make this post bodhi related let's just say i broke 2 of my black triangle seed starts and I'm not happy bout it!
> ...


Have you checked out the *Stoneington Blend*? Works great as water only in big pots. COM stuff rocks!


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 13, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I have been using the COM lobster compost indoors and out for a few years now, Its some good stuff. Its heavy right out of the bag, but once mixed up with everything else I have had no issues with it.


Good to hear,glad you chimed in.I really havent had any problems,just didnt want to steer anyone in the wrong direction if they were already using a product that worked.You're definitely right about it drying out once its mixed,its actually really light.Im doing a mix of the blue bag COM compost w/their lobster this next run.I use a bale of happy frog soil conditioner which is a killer product as well.Digging the rice hulls in place of perlite I've switched to.Man,I have access to a shitload of cooked lobster shells all summer/fall.If i could find a way to keep the animals out,I'd consider composting it.I built a big 3bin compost bin last summer and did compost a few,but it was an assache.I've got to research what exactly is used(innards and all?)


FlakeyFoont said:


> Have you checked out the Stoneington Blend? Works great as water only in big pots. COM stuff rocks!


If I didnt have space to mix up my own soil, I'd probably use that stuff.It is basically a super soil(reflects on the price tag around here,almost $40 a bag)but all the ingredients are niiice.
SSDD water only(COM Lobster compost)getting close


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 13, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Good to hear,glad you chimed in.I really havent had any problems,just didnt want to steer anyone in the wrong direction if they were already using a product that worked.You're definitely right about it drying out once its mixed,its actually really light.Im doing a mix of the blue bag COM compost w/their lobster this next run.I use a bale of happy frog soil conditioner which is a killer product as well.Digging the rice hulls in place of perlite I've switched to.Man,I have access to a shitload of cooked lobster shells all summer/fall.If i could find a way to keep the animals out,I'd consider composting it.I built a big 3bin compost bin last summer and did compost a few,but it was an assache.I've got to research what exactly is used(innards and all?)
> 
> If I didnt have space to mix up my own soil, I'd probably use that stuff.It is basically a super soil(reflects on the price tag around here,almost $40 a bag)but all the ingredients are niiice.
> SSDD water only(COM Lobster compost)getting close
> View attachment 4317259


Sounds like your close to the source. 

I'm in NC, but we have a farm store that makes orders for us from Seven Springs who distribute for COM, and doesn't charge any shipping, so it's about 25 beans a bag.

I bury stuff in the compost pile that the critters like. They don't get it all, and the more adventurous help aerate the pile, I'm pretty slack, lol!

The shells are loaded with chitins.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 13, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Sounds like your close to the source.
> 
> I'm in NC, but we have a farm store that makes orders for us from Seven Springs who distribute for COM, and doesn't charge any shipping, so it's about 25 beans a bag.
> 
> ...


I've got an annoying ass family of black bear around here.Once they find it,they dont forget and circle around about once every 3 days.They didnt find the pile last year but i was rinsing the shells which was the time-suck.I'll just try burying them deeper without the rinse this upcoming summer.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Apr 13, 2019)

That is a problem with organics outdoors. It attracts criiters who will dig for blood meal, bonemeal or any other animal byproducts. Found my plants dug up. Lucky I could see the tracks.


----------



## bukstud4u (Apr 13, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Message from wake-n-bake Thursday.....
> 
> Pick up that Soul Mate freebie at the GLG sale today.
> 
> Ooooh, this is great smoke!


How did it grow? Different phenos? How’s the taste and effects?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 13, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I have been using the COM lobster compost indoors and out for a few years now, Its some good stuff. Its heavy right out of the bag, but once mixed up with everything else I have had no issues with it.


 Maybe I'll take one for the team and see what happens or go half and half with malibu compost and some worm casting. The more i think about it the more I want to try it. It's nice to hear some have had success with it . Gives me hope for sure thank you all for posting on this. I get more answers here than the rest of the forum lol. I love the bodhi thread. Thanks and happy growing!!! 

Another quick question... lava rocks from home depot or lowes with a quick rinse ok??? Normal for me is pumice but would like to swap it up... thanks in advance. Maybe a handful or 2 of rice hulls also... gro kashi has a spot this round also... enough of my rant... goodnight


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 13, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Good to hear,glad you chimed in.I really havent had any problems,just didnt want to steer anyone in the wrong direction if they were already using a product that worked.You're definitely right about it drying out once its mixed,its actually really light.Im doing a mix of the blue bag COM compost w/their lobster this next run.I use a bale of happy frog soil conditioner which is a killer product as well.Digging the rice hulls in place of perlite I've switched to.Man,I have access to a shitload of cooked lobster shells all summer/fall.If i could find a way to keep the animals out,I'd consider composting it.I built a big 3bin compost bin last summer and did compost a few,but it was an assache.I've got to research what exactly is used(innards and all?)
> 
> If I didnt have space to mix up my own soil, I'd probably use that stuff.It is basically a super soil(reflects on the price tag around here,almost $40 a bag)but all the ingredients are niiice.
> SSDD water only(COM Lobster compost)getting close
> View attachment 4317259


You ever run your SSDD with bottle nutes to compare the difference with organics for smell and taste. I'm making the change in the fall. Have a few headbangers I should run organically before letting them go.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 13, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> You ever run your SSDD with bottle nutes to compare the difference with organics for smell and taste. I'm making the change in the fall. Have a few headbangers I should run organically before letting them go.


i run SSDD in ROLS after running with a few different nutes in the beginning. doesn't change her taste as far as i am concerned, but i do notice better smells on her--more so finished product as she always has a nice smell to me.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 13, 2019)

undercovergrow said:


> i run SSDD in ROLS after running with a few different nutes in the beginning. doesn't change her taste as far as i am concerned, but i do notice better smells on her--more so finished product as she always has a nice smell to me.


What's the high like with SSDD? I want something that has happy feel good effect. I was thinking blue sunshine but not sure. Hillbill says space monkey or SSDD.


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 13, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> What's the high like with SSDD? I want something that has happy feel good effect. I was thinking blue sunshine but not sure. Hillbill says space monkey or SSDD.


it's a *really *good high. SSDD doesn't have a ceiling imo as it's just as good to wake n bake as it is to smoke one more time before bed: always a nice cerebral high and it manages nerve pain quite nicely. definitely not a couch-lock strain unless you want her to be. she has a great smell (all phenos) and really great taste (some more than others but all are tasty). i've had phenos where the taste is absolutely amazing to me. i also love the consistency of the strain. i'll always have SSDD in my garden.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 13, 2019)

undercovergrow said:


> it's a *really *good high. SSDD doesn't have a ceiling imo as it's just as good to wake n bake as it is to smoke one more time before bed: always a nice cerebral high and it manages nerve pain quite nicely. definitely not a couch-lock strain unless you want her to be. she has a great smell (all phenos) and really great taste (some more than others but all are tasty). i've had phenos where the taste is absolutely amazing to me. i also love the consistency of the strain. i'll always have SSDD in my garden.


Sounds like something for me


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 13, 2019)

undercovergrow said:


> it's a *really *good high. SSDD doesn't have a ceiling imo as it's just as good to wake n bake as it is to smoke one more time before bed: always a nice cerebral high and it manages nerve pain quite nicely. definitely not a couch-lock strain unless you want her to be. she has a great smell (all phenos) and really great taste (some more than others but all are tasty). i've had phenos where the taste is absolutely amazing to me. i also love the consistency of the strain. i'll always have SSDD in my garden.


I've got my first SSDD female flowering right now. I've only got a little over a half-pack left, so I'm gonna run this one from clone for a while. I love a good cerebral high!


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 13, 2019)

bukstud4u said:


> How did it grow? Different phenos? How’s the taste and effects?


Edit: We're talking about Soul Mate.

I grow a shitload of little plants, so I'm not really the guy to talk phenos or even really growth for that matter. What I can tell you is that the one little plant I grew had a beautiful structure and nice frost. (Being the daughter of Goji OG, I wouldn't really worry about growth, though, if you've ever ran Goji.)

The smell and taste are amazing. It's hard for me to put a finger on, but it's maybe a very fresh slightly-floral melon-ish smell. Maybe what the flowers on a cantaloupe might smell like?

The effects are what is really special. It takes certain, special strains to get me "up there" in that really great place. Gelato and Trainwreck are probably my two favorites of all time. To be real, Soul Mate really might be the next one. I like it beyond belief. It's a super-euphoric, cerebral feeling of well-being. I would not call it super-potent, but just wonderful genetics.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 13, 2019)

This was from the last photo shoot with Soul Mate. Sorry nothing closer to harvest.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 14, 2019)

Ziploc said:


> I wouldn't have sold them like you said no matter what it makes you look bad. So if you don't sell them it pushes the issue back to the breeder where it actually belongs. Why are you taking the heat for the breeders choice.


I do not think you understand this situation. The Breeder is Bodhi and he made some special beans. He only had enough of them to give every vendor
11 packs. 100% of the sales go to put a roof on a temple that has shared their genetics with Mr B. And this is just 1 of many things the Bodhi Family does to give back. For example the currant BOGO free promo that I have going right now. 
And I do not see where this makes me look bad.

And there is no reason for anyone to be upset at any breeder or vendor because there is a limited number of packs.


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 14, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> which bodhi beans have done well for you in the com lobster compost ? i see it in the store all the time, they have a couple different versions, i cant really tell the differences between them though.


It's a base part of my mix, so everything grows in it. They claim that the lobster compost is a fungal compost and I know around me, that's the one everybody uses. Our local farm store goes through multiple pallets of it every year but doesn't sell much of the salmon and blueberry compost.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 14, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> You ever run your SSDD with bottle nutes to compare the difference with organics for smell and taste. I'm making the change in the fall. Have a few headbangers I should run organically before letting them go.


I've run salt ferts and organic bottle nutes(biobizz) with her before,stoked to see how the finished product will turn out with this soil.It does smell louder this run.I have run goji all ways too,and personally imo,a plants 'true self' is better expressed through the water only soil.It did with the goji,anyways.I'm hoping the sips method works our for me,I'm struggling a bit with getting my watering timing down.

Edit
You will not be sorry with the ssdd.It really is a special plant.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 14, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> I've run salt ferts and organic bottle nutes(biobizz) with her before,stoked to see how the finished product will turn out with this soil.It does smell louder this run.I have run goji all ways too,and personally imo,a plants 'true self' is better expressed through the water only soil.It did with the goji,anyways.I'm hoping the sips method works our for me,I'm struggling a bit with getting my watering timing down.
> 
> Edit
> You will not be sorry with the ssdd.It really is a special plant.


Thanks. I'm going to get it. Think GLG has it.


----------



## Joshmack (Apr 14, 2019)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Did you get a notification when it shipped?


Yes I got email from Etsy


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 14, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> You ever run your SSDD with bottle nutes to compare the difference with organics for smell and taste. I'm making the change in the fall. Have a few headbangers I should run organically before letting them go.


I went from ROLS to coco and salts a little over a year ago. SSDD has been my go to for years. The only difference I'm seeing is bigger plants.


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 14, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> I do not think you understand this situation. The Breeder is Bodhi and he made some special beans. He only had enough of them to give every vendor
> 11 packs. 100% of the sales go to put a roof on a temple that has shared their genetics with Mr B. And this is just 1 of many things the Bodhi Family does to give back. For example the currant BOGO free promo that I have going right now.
> And I do not see where this makes me look bad.
> 
> And there is no reason for anyone to be upset at any breeder or vendor because there is a limited number of packs.


I didn't realize you guys only received 11 packs - that explains it being sold out so fast lol. Love what Bodhi does for the community.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 14, 2019)

N.R.G. said:


> I didn't realize you guys only received 11 packs - that explains it being sold out so fast lol. Love what Bodhi does for the community.


people dont realize sometime there are only 5 packs of this & 5 packs of that. i am just glad glg gives us here on the east coast a chance to get a bodhi from a honest bank


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Apr 14, 2019)

Any reviews from healing hashplant, snow leopard v2 or black raspberry?


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 14, 2019)

I couldn't pass up the deal.. got dla7 and heavenly hashplant 
Don't know much about them, but how bad can they be


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 14, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> You ever run your SSDD with bottle nutes to compare the difference with organics for smell and taste. I'm making the change in the fall. Have a few headbangers I should run organically before letting them go.


I’ve run Advanced Nutrients & a few others before switching to Green Leaf Nutrients, I noticed the ash was kinda grey even w/ 2 week flush, I flushed 2 days w/ Mega Crop & my ash is pure white


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Any reviews from healing hashplant, snow leopard v2 or black raspberry?


I heard black raspberry is up there w/ space monkey as 2 of the Bodhi favored strains


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Apr 14, 2019)

Does anyone have a pack of secret chief they would like to trade or part with? Or perhaps can someone steer me in the right direction? Im always late to the party lol


----------



## ZANDER (Apr 14, 2019)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Does anyone have a pack of secret chief they would like to trade or part with? Or perhaps can someone steer me in the right direction? Im always late to the party lol


jbcseeds has 3 in stock at the moment.


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 14, 2019)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Does anyone have a pack of secret chief they would like to trade or part with? Or perhaps can someone steer me in the right direction? Im always late to the party lol


There available On https://headiegardens.com/ right now.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Apr 14, 2019)

ZANDER said:


> jbcseeds has 3 in stock at the moment.


Haven't ordered from him before any coupouns? Wish I could have gone through GLG but beggars can't be choosers. Saw that Larry OG X Wookie but I want a plain ol larry. Thanks man



johny sunset said:


> There available On https://headiegardens.com/ right now.


What is the password lol? Never used them before


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 14, 2019)

man gotta respect Bodhi, but he tends to have some drama going. roofs on temples, dog needing surgery and many other reasons for sales. if it wasnt bodhi we would think he is a tweaker like the ones on IG and go fund me


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 14, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> This is SOUL MATE. Awesome smoke!
> 
> View attachment 4313633


Nice. I grew out a Soul Food last summer (different dad) and it was great. Spicy, musty smell and flavor. Great for easing muscle tension.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 14, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> There available On https://headiegardens.com/ right now.


With all the issues Shoe’s having with that site over the last several days, it’s not surprising he’s got some left. I haven’t been able to get his page up in the last hour.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 14, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> man gotta respect Bodhi, but he tends to have some drama going. roofs on temples, dog needing surgery and many other reasons for sales. if it wasnt bodhi we would think he is a tweaker like the ones on IG and go fund me


Part of the reason why I dont do fb,ig,twitter or any other form of social media,this being the only forum I'm part of.This way,I never really get too deep into ppls lives.Only this thread,chill members,the pics,and great strain info straight from peeps who grew them is what drives my bodhi purchases.


----------



## maurostu04 (Apr 14, 2019)

I’m new to Bodhi seeds. I’m getting ready to pull the trigger on some packs. I’m just curious which male do you prefer the omg or g13/hp? Thanks in advance


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 14, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> There available On https://headiegardens.com/ right now.


Woah, thought the drop was postponed. These sites are getting hammered.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 14, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I went from ROLS to coco and salts a little over a year ago. SSDD has been my go to for years. The only difference I'm seeing is bigger plants.


How' does it compare taste wise? Coco done right is great!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 14, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I’ve run Advanced Nutrients & a few others before switching to Green Leaf Nutrients, I noticed the ash was kinda grey even w/ 2 week flush, I flushed 2 days w/ Mega Crop & my ash is pure white


That's why I cut back feed close to the fade. If you run the same plant multiple times you know how to finish them properly.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 14, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> How' does it compare taste wise? Coco done right is great!


It's the same to me, and no one else has said anything tastes, or smells different.

I probably didn't get the full potential out of the mud, either tbh, and I'm still getting used to the coco, but it's pretty hard to screw up, lol!


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 14, 2019)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Haven't ordered from him before any coupouns? Wish I could have gone through GLG but beggars can't be choosers. Saw that Larry OG X Wookie but I want a plain ol larry. Thanks man
> 
> 
> What is the password lol? Never used them before


muffcabbage


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 14, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> Woah, thought the drop was postponed. These sites are getting hammered.


Its on the site. I grabbed a pack and checked out fast lol. I noticed he had black triangle back as well but I need to save my money for the Dominion seeds drop coming next..


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 14, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> It's the same to me, and no one else has said anything tastes, or smells different.
> 
> I probably didn't get the full potential out of the mud, either tbh, and I'm still getting used to the coco, but it's pretty hard to screw up, lol!


Yup. Feed with runoff. I noticed some strains don't like coco. They look different compared to promix


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 14, 2019)

ZANDER said:


> jbcseeds has 3 in stock at the moment.


I grabbed 2 of those.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 14, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Yup. Feed with runoff. I noticed some strains don't like coco. They look different compared to promix


I haven't seen anything that didn't like coco... it was more what I did to them in the coco they didn't like, lol!


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 14, 2019)

Got secret cheif and the soulmate freebie. First bodhi packs aside from a strange love pack ive had forever. Cant wait


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 15, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> man gotta respect Bodhi, but he tends to have some drama going. roofs on temples, dog needing surgery and many other reasons for sales. if it wasnt bodhi we would think he is a tweaker like the ones on IG and go fund me


No disrespect meant towards you. But I just want to Clarify. Bodhi offering to donate 100% of the proceeds of the sale of some special beans is not drama. It is called Giving back. And he could auction them off for 5 times what he asked for them. I know this because I received a lot of emails that said they would donate a lot per pack.

Mrs B doing a sale to get money to pay for there dogs surgery, Once again I have been lead to be leave the peeps that bought the hoodies also receive a rare pack of beans. 

I also teamed up with Mrs B to do a fund raiser for the peeps in the California wild firers. Once again that is not their personal drama. That is helping there community.

And Mr B has donated to at least 5 fundraisers that I have ran. I did not ask him. He asked me if he could help.

I be leave he just paid to bring back Breed bay, I can go on and on.

I should probably just keep my option to my self. But when someone says something about a good friend, And you feel the statement may not be 100% accurate. I feel you should stand by your friend. Thanks BD


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 15, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> man gotta respect Bodhi, but he tends to have some drama going. roofs on temples, dog needing surgery and many other reasons for sales. if it wasnt bodhi we would think he is a tweaker like the ones on IG and go fund me


I see what you are saying, but don't we all have some drama in life? Bodhi puts a lot of good karma into this world, and a lot comes back to him. Sometimes, tweakers do take advantage of kindness, but they never benefit.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 15, 2019)

maurostu04 said:


> I’m new to Bodhi seeds. I’m getting ready to pull the trigger on some packs. I’m just curious which male do you prefer the omg or g13/hp? Thanks in advance


That's a tough question. I really like the density and potency of the hashplant. It doesn't seem to change the mother too much, except generally upping the potency.

I've only grown one OMG plant (Cherry Queen). The father has definite potential, a more complex high, possibly very special. For me, the one pheno of Cherry Queen I grew is very nice and nice tasting, but just not as powerful as I like. 

Maybe a very potent mother crossed with OMG might change my opinion. Could be amazing and a little different in a good way.

For what it's worth, I've passed on the OMG DLA pack for months now.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 15, 2019)

I grew out 2 different omg plants and two differetn hash plants and I prefer both of the hash plants to the oMG but I personally prefer that kind of high better.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 15, 2019)

Welcome to the world, Herbaria Ciskei Bushman F2's! Taproots and all. They'll be ready for planting by Friday.

 

When you get your F3's, you'll know where they came from.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Welcome to the world, Herbaria Ciskei Bushman F2's! Taproots and all. They'll be ready for planting by Friday.
> 
> View attachment 4317986
> 
> When you get your F3's, you'll know where they came from.


Friday! Won’t the tails be a foot long?


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 15, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Friday! Won’t the tails be a foot long?


Huh? I didn't get that one. 

Rapid Rooters are like planting in a cup of soil. The tap root reaches the bottom, and then it slows down, and the branchy side roots push out. By Friday, the tail will not be much longer than it is now, but there will be other shoots sticking out the sides and.or bottom.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2019)

Shows I have zero experience with Rapid Rooters! Thanks!


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 15, 2019)

Yeah, that's one of their big advantages. They start branching right away, so when they get planted, roots go everywhere. I guess the same thing would happen if you planted a seed in a little shot glass type cup of soil.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 15, 2019)

Just picked a male flower off my Goji, but.... shhh.... I wouldn't mind a few Goji fem crosses.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Apr 15, 2019)

Got a secret chief as well. I want the community's input, what would you guys like to see f2'ds(will be outdoor), off the top of my head I have Sunshine 4, Blue Tara, Drunken Unicorn, Secret Chief, Black Triangle, Dreambeaver, and maybe 1 or 2 more rare ones that escape me at the moment. I tried doing secret hidden mountain last year and some animals ate them as seedlings, sucked!


----------



## Craigson (Apr 15, 2019)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Got a secret chief as well. I want the community's input, what would you guys like to see f2'ds(will be outdoor), off the top of my head I have Sunshine 4, Blue Tara, Drunken Unicorn, Secret Chief, Black Triangle, Dreambeaver, and maybe 1 or 2 more rare ones that escape me at the moment. I tried doing secret hidden mountain last year and some animals ate them as seedlings, sucked!


Dream beaver


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 15, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Dream beaver


you think its ever coming back?


----------



## Chebamunk13 (Apr 15, 2019)

Drunken Unicorn or Secret Chief


----------



## InstadovB (Apr 15, 2019)

I would put a vote in for Dream Beaver as well! I've heard nothing but good words about it!

Quick update as well. I have two Mango HashPlants and the stem rubs reveal a sour Mango hash smell. Pretty spot on name I would say. I have two Green Lotus that smell absolutely pungent - no stem rubs needed. And my 4 Space monkey don't smell much yet. All of which are 3 weeks old. Mango HashPlants are leading the way, but both seem to be more sativa leaning. I scored on this last drop. Got six packs total and I can't wait for the Endor Score.


----------



## Craigson (Apr 15, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> you think its ever coming back?


The appalachia male is gone so not unless B releases hoarded seeds from the fridge


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 15, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Yeah, that's one of their big advantages. They start branching right away, so when they get planted, roots go everywhere. I guess the same thing would happen if you planted a seed in a little shot glass type cup of soil.


It doesn't


----------



## Ziploc (Apr 15, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> I do not think you understand this situation. The Breeder is Bodhi and he made some special beans. He only had enough of them to give every vendor
> 11 packs. 100% of the sales go to put a roof on a temple that has shared their genetics with Mr B. And this is just 1 of many things the Bodhi Family does to give back. For example the currant BOGO free promo that I have going right now.
> And I do not see where this makes me look bad.
> 
> And there is no reason for anyone to be upset at any breeder or vendor because there is a limited number of packs.


Hey I was fully aware of the situation. Just to clarify from my perspective as a customer bogo is not giving back it is a marketing scheme. I was quoting you about whatever happens you would look bad to some one. Also not upset just confused as to why limit the drop.


----------



## Craigson (Apr 15, 2019)

Ziploc said:


> Hey I was fully aware of the situation. Just to clarify from my perspective as a customer bogo is not giving back it is a marketing scheme. I was quoting you about whatever happens you would look bad to some one. Also not upset just confused as to why limit the drop.


IMO you sounded like a whiner.
Limited edition they coulda charged hundreds.
Bodhi seeds are basically the best value you will find.

Seems like being a new member you are out to lunch here and have no clue.


Sorry shoot me but its the truth and I dont deal well w self entitled people.
Cheers


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 15, 2019)

Craigson said:


> IMO you sounded like a whiner.
> Limited edition they coulda charged hundreds.
> Bodhi seeds are basically the best value you will find.
> 
> ...


"Bodhi seeds are basically the best value you will find." - simply the truth


----------



## Ziploc (Apr 15, 2019)

Craigson said:


> IMO you sounded like a whiner.
> Limited edition they coulda charged hundreds.
> Bodhi seeds are basically the best value you will find.
> 
> ...


What? I was also under the impression bad dog was looking for feed back.


----------



## maple sloth (Apr 15, 2019)

Love Triangle TK pheno. Pop them Love Triangle freebies from a couple years back fellaz I know you got em! You won't be disappointed.


----------



## maple sloth (Apr 15, 2019)

Forest Queen. I think she could have went a week to 10 days longer but she had to come down with the rest.


----------



## Bob's Thumb (Apr 15, 2019)

Week 3 Update: Hollyweed

High Everyone,

Just a quick update on the Hollyweeds ( yellow and blue pegs) 

Growth has picked up alot and if all goes well it should only compound from now on. 

For those interested feeds this week are at 1.1ec/5.8-6.2ph (My tap water is 0.3ec).Environment is set at 22°c/45%rh. Every Monday I incorporate mycorrhiza into my feeds. I feed daily.

Happy Growing Everyone


----------



## bukstud4u (Apr 15, 2019)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Got a secret chief as well. I want the community's input, what would you guys like to see f2'ds(will be outdoor), off the top of my head I have Sunshine 4, Blue Tara, Drunken Unicorn, Secret Chief, Black Triangle, Dreambeaver, and maybe 1 or 2 more rare ones that escape me at the moment. I tried doing secret hidden mountain last year and some animals ate them as seedlings, sucked!


Sunshine 4!


----------



## Sveeno (Apr 15, 2019)

If anyone missed out on the amrita shoe just put them up on the site


----------



## Sveeno (Apr 15, 2019)

Grabbed those and the Ortega freebies, also want the magic carpet, but might wait a bit and hope they are still around. I had a chance at the k Azad also he just put those up but are gone now, but after some thought I figured they would be better off in the hands of more established breeders than myself being that I assume they are probably better off as a breeding tool than a stand alone production strain.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 15, 2019)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Got a secret chief as well. I want the community's input, what would you guys like to see f2'ds(will be outdoor), off the top of my head I have Sunshine 4, Blue Tara, Drunken Unicorn, Secret Chief, Black Triangle, Dreambeaver, and maybe 1 or 2 more rare ones that escape me at the moment. I tried doing secret hidden mountain last year and some animals ate them as seedlings, sucked!


Dream Beaver!


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 15, 2019)

undercovergrow said:


> It doesn't


Ah, the more ya know! Thanks. (I knew there was a reason I buy those things.)


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 15, 2019)

Anyone know where I can get SSDD? Finally decided to grab it from GLG and it's not listed.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 15, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Anyone know where I can get SSDD? Finally decided to grab it from GLG and it's not listed.


It's still there.
https://greatlakesgenetics.com/sunshine-daydream.html


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 15, 2019)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Got a secret chief as well. I want the community's input, what would you guys like to see f2'ds(will be outdoor), off the top of my head I have Sunshine 4, Blue Tara, Drunken Unicorn, Secret Chief, Black Triangle, Dreambeaver, and maybe 1 or 2 more rare ones that escape me at the moment. I tried doing secret hidden mountain last year and some animals ate them as seedlings, sucked!


Drunken Unicorn for the win.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 15, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> It's still there.
> https://greatlakesgenetics.com/sunshine-daydream.html


Sweet. Thanks, thought it was gone. Phew


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 15, 2019)

bukstud4u said:


> Sunshine 4!


No need I have a hundred grams of the Sunshine 4 f2's in the fridge.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 15, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> It's still there.
> https://greatlakesgenetics.com/sunshine-daydream.html


Sweet. Thanks, thought it was gone. Phew


----------



## Judio_gardens (Apr 15, 2019)

Did anyone get there hoodies from the Etsy store yet? I got mine but with no seeds. Just curious if this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Joshmack (Apr 15, 2019)

Sveeno said:


> Did you get the 100$ one? Those were the only ones that came w them .not the reg hoodies. If so then contact b I'm sure he make it right


The seeds were inside the hoodie in a lil doily package in mine. I was looking for them for a minute....stuck like a dryer sheet


----------



## The Pipe (Apr 16, 2019)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Got a secret chief as well. I want the community's input, what would you guys like to see f2'ds(will be outdoor), off the top of my head I have Sunshine 4, Blue Tara, Drunken Unicorn, Secret Chief, Black Triangle, Dreambeaver, and maybe 1 or 2 more rare ones that escape me at the moment. I tried doing secret hidden mountain last year and some animals ate them as seedlings, sucked!


Blue Tara and dream beaver


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 16, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Sweet. Thanks, thought it was gone. Phew


For some reason, I thought SSDD was gonzo forever. I just might go grab another pack while BOGO is still going on.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 16, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> For some reason, I thought SSDD was gonzo forever. I just might go grab another pack while BOGO is still going on.


I believe the dad is gone forever but there are still a fair amount of packs stocked . I am under the impression once those packs are gone there will be no more SSDD. Please someone correct me if I am wrong on this.

Cheers


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 16, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I believe the dad is gone forever but there are still a fair amount of packs stocked . I am under the impression once those packs are gone there will be no more SSDD. Please someone correct me if I am wrong on this.
> 
> Cheers


I think you got it right. I know the Appy dad is long gone. For some reason, I thought the back stock on SSDD sold out, but I guess I'm thinking about Goji. Now I'm thinking though, I saw a few more freebies that I really want, so I think it's a good time to grab another SSDD and freebie to go with it.


----------



## Sveeno (Apr 16, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> I think you got it right. I know the Appy dad is long gone. For some reason, I thought the back stock on SSDD sold out, but I guess I'm thinking about Goji. Now I'm thinking though, I saw a few more freebies that I really want, so I think it's a good time to grab another SSDD and freebie to go with it.


Soon many awesome freebies right now!


----------



## pleasecheese (Apr 16, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> If these turn out fire that could happen. Mainly to give my brother something to do. I had this idea of only having a few strains but working the lines and only doing hand selected seeds from outdoor open pollinations. Or just give them away. If someone would like to try some of these crosses just hit me up I still have enough. Complimentary


Hey Rosin I know im late to the party but if you are still offering seeds I would love to grow out that MAC X DLA5. Big props for all you are doing. Tried to message you directly but no access.. Thanks again. look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Krippie94 (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Krippie94 (Apr 16, 2019)

DLA#5 are doing great. More Cowbell...myahhh.
but af-PAK x Alien Apple Warp JAMMIN. 
The Moontang x Catpiss 2 for 2 DUDS.
Big Sur Holy Bud f2 sprouted nicely 2 for 2. 
We had to keep this run small due to space restrictions. But this summer is going to be a good one.


----------



## toomp (Apr 16, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> what i am aiming for...
> Secret Chief (sfv og x 88g13/hp)
> Amrita (Jalalabad Star 5 x Strawberry milk)
> Walking Dream (Wifi x SSDD)
> ...


Why the lucky wookie v2 over the lucky wookie 8?


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 16, 2019)

toomp said:


> Why the lucky wookie v2 over the lucky wookie 8?


Speaking for myself, I chose the v2 over the 8 because I already have the 8. As a matter of fact, I have one of the 8's running right now, and she is a frosty beauty with great structure... and huge serrated, sawtooth leaves. She's a real looker and probably amazing smoke.

But, basically, I chose the v2 because the 8 is so bad ass... if that makes any sense...


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 16, 2019)

toomp said:


> Why the lucky wookie v2 over the lucky wookie 8?


already have lucky wookie #8, i wanted to run them side by side & see the differences


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 16, 2019)

Here's a '89 noof cut x BCSC NL#5 f2 lower bud pic at 7 weeks:



This one has kind of a chem & sweet smell where you smell a little chem like smell then it fades to a sweet almost floral smell. Posted this pic in another thread about best NL breeder. Not sure if this is the best but it's pretty cool and the fade looks similar to the old Sensi pics imo. It's also good at catching fungus gnats lol. Having a war with these little bastards in the test tent.


----------



## BugattiOH (Apr 16, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> SS009 Eternal Sunshine (Hawaiian Sative X Omg)
> 
> I grew this tester. AMAZING cup of coffee sativa, fantastic citrus soda flavor. 15 week flower time.


Do you have any pics of eternal sunshine??


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 17, 2019)

Figured I would share a couple shots of 2 of the Skywalker x PU F3 testers I am running. 
#1 is at day 26 from flip
 
 
#2 at 25 days from flip
 
 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2019)

Just put 6 Soulmate in paper towel to plant in red Solos Friday. Sounds so interesting but I have Wookie Madness! They will be accompanied by 4 Northern Lights beans from PeakSeeds BC.

Black Triangle has been great all day but makes me slow latein the day. Important thing though is seems like there is just no tolerance building effect from any of 4 plants. Solid strain. Recommend.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 17, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Just put 6 Soulmate in paper towel to plant in red Solos Friday. Sounds so interesting but I have Wookie Madness! They will be accompanied by 4 Northern Lights beans from PeakSeeds BC.
> 
> Black Triangle has been great all day but makes me slow latein the day. Important thing though is seems like there is just no tolerance building effect from any of 4 plants. Solid strain. Recommend.



I started 3 black triangle and all 3 came up... and then I was having a moment and broke 2 of the tap roots. I do have one that's sailing along though.. hope it's a fe fe and a good pheno.. I hear it's hard to find a bad one though. Thanks for sharing. Happy growing!!!

I also have 3 lucky wookie and 2 phone home going as well. Always some bodhi in my tent!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2019)

Phone Home.......Recomend!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 17, 2019)

BugattiOH said:


> Do you have any pics of eternal sunshine??


yep, posted somewhere in this thread.


----------



## rasna (Apr 17, 2019)

I have a dozen Raspberry HP (Goji x HP) of about 4 weeks
well, there is one that gives off a crazy stench, a mix of sweat, armpits, dirty socks and rotting meat.
his other brothers/sisters are normal... but this is really smelly! let's hope it is female! I'm waiting for them to show their sex and then I'll move them outside. where does the smell come from, from 88g13hp? did you find fetid phenotypes?


----------



## zeeman (Apr 17, 2019)

Can somebody please post one of their ridiculously long fridge lists so that I can feel better about my bodhi buying addiction? Couldn’t resist the space cowboy, heavenly hashplant freebie combo! Happy growing everyone!!!


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 17, 2019)

zeeman said:


> Can somebody please post one of their ridiculously long fridge lists so that I can feel better about my bodhi buying addiction? Couldn’t resist the space cowboy, heavenly hashplant freebie combo! Happy growing everyone!!!


https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-2177#post-14736777


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 17, 2019)

Here’s mine @zeeman. I need to start buying the new stuff. Here’s my collection so far.


Angels Milk 2
Appalachian Thunder Fuck 3
Apollo 11 Genius f3
Blockhead BX
Blueberry Hill 3
Buddha’s Hand 5
Cali Yo
Cocoon 2
Cougars Milk 4
Dank Sinatra 3
Dank Zappa 2
Deep Line Alchemy #2
Dirty Hashplant
Dirty Sanchez
Dream Lotus 3
Drunken Unicorn
Electric Cowboy
Elf Snack
Fantasy Island
Flying Tiger
GG4 x Apollo 11 Genius 2
Goji OG
Goji OG x SSDD
Golden Road
Golden Triangle 
Gooey Medicine 2
Good Medicine
Good Medicine x 88G13HP
Greedo’s Stash 3
Head Trip 2
Heavenly Hashplant 2
Kindness
Lando’s Stash
Lemon Zinger 
Lions Milk 2
Lotus Larry
Love Triangle 2
Lucky Wookie v1
Orange Sunshine
Satsuma
Secret Chief 2
Snow Leopard 2
Snow Queen 
Space Cake 
Super Silver Strawberry Lotus 4
Superstitious 
Snow Queen 
SoCal Master x Uzbekistani HP
Sorcerers Apprentice 
Sunshine Daydream 3
Tigers Milk 
Tranquil Elephantizer
Tranquil Elephantizer Remix 3
The Fuzz 2
Wolf Pack 3


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 17, 2019)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Here’s mine @zeeman. I need to start buying the new stuff. Here’s my collection so far.
> 
> 
> Angels Milk 2
> ...


Wow. Well done. Great scores all of them.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 17, 2019)

i was curious if it is acceptable to cross post here. what i mean is i have allot of bodhi crosses done by another person and F2's of bodhis gear. can i post pics here as well or should i keep it to things that came directly from a bodhi pack? for example rn i am growing out jabbas x ssdd and some jabba F2's i got from memebers on here. i am only not mentioning who because i am not sure if that is accceptable either. please advise  and stay stoned


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 17, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Wow. Well done. Great scores all of them.


I was a very lucky guy in all of 2018, buying from Someone else’s massive collection.


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 17, 2019)

zeeman said:


> Can somebody please post one of their ridiculously long fridge lists so that I can feel better about my bodhi buying addiction? Couldn’t resist the space cowboy, heavenly hashplant freebie combo! Happy growing everyone!!!


I feel you friend.....It’s getting to be a serious problem for me Lol. Not all Bodhi gear,but I’ve accumulated over 70 packs and I just ordered more over the weekend.....why ? Lol. I guess I could be blowing my cash on far worse things then seeds.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 17, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Figured I would share a couple shots of 2 of the Skywalker x PU F3 testers I am running.
> #1 is at day 26 from flip
> View attachment 4319051
> View attachment 4319053
> ...


is that skywalker as in the original sativa dom one or skywalker kush from dna/reserva privada? i have grown the skywalker kush and am running one rn. tbh i don't really like it, mostly for the flavor as i find it harsh. my brother also ran it and it was equally lackluster. smelled of lemon dank. i wont be keeping it any longer i just had one seed left so i ran it this time to get rid of it and give it one more try,


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 17, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> I feel you friend.....It’s getting to be a serious problem for me Lol. Not all Bodhi gear,but I’ve accumulated over 70 packs and I just ordered more over the weekend.....why ? Lol. I guess I could be blowing my cash on far worse things then seeds.


That’s exactly my feeling too. Far worse things could be bought instead.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 17, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> I feel you friend.....It’s getting to be a serious problem for me Lol. Not all Bodhi gear,but I’ve accumulated over 70 packs and I just ordered more over the weekend.....why ? Lol. I guess I could be blowing my cash on far worse things then seeds.


mine is not very long and it is just cool crosses from useful and the rest are F2's 

tranquil elephantizer x black triangle
skunkVAchem91 x dragonsblood hashplant
ssdd x jabbas stash
sakura F2
ssdd F2
jabbas stash F2
cobra lips F2
ancient og F2
dank sinatra F2
goji og F2
mountain temple F2
apollo 11 genius F4 

i think that is it for my current bodhi genetics. i was mainly trying to kep stuff with males he lost or stuff he retired. so i can maybe back cross em someday or try and pull certain parents out by using two strains that share a parent


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 17, 2019)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Here’s mine @zeeman. I need to start buying the new stuff. Here’s my collection so far.
> 
> 
> Angels Milk 2
> ...


oh damn i have the apollo 11 genius as well i fogot that was bodhi in a way, imma add it to my post. i was thinking it was bro grim


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 17, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> oh damn i have the apollo 11 genius as well i fogot that was bodhi in a way, imma add it to my post. i was thinking it was bro grim


Bros grim makes it. Bodhi stopped using it in crosses cause he came back


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 17, 2019)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Bros grim makes it. Bodhi stopped using it in crosses cause he came back


yea i kninda remember that on one of the potcast or something. thanks 
the genious pheno was bodhis selection right?


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 17, 2019)

Here’s what I got in the vault from Bodhi...

Sunshine Daydream 

Neroli 91

Sky lotus 

Phone Home 

Moontang 

J1 Hash plant 

Mothers Milk 

Roadkill unicorn v.2

Deep line Alchemy 7

Kailash

Clusterfunk

SSDDx chem1 

The Fuzz 

Lucky Wookie 

(Hashplant D
And I just ordered Secret chef and lemon hashplant V2


----------



## zeeman (Apr 17, 2019)

I’m just a beginner lol 
Can’t help but feel guilty when I can’t always plant them all... someday

Roadkill unicorn v2
Time Bandit
Axis
Phone home
Lavender aura
Terpenado 
DLA 6
Raspberry sunshine 
Boysenberry hashplant 
Moontang 
Chem D x Ssdd
Dreadbread x Ssdd
Sour butter x 88g13hp


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 17, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Here’s what I got in the vault from Bodhi...
> 
> Sunshine Daydream
> 
> ...


im a litle jelly of that neroli 91 then again im always jelly when i see skunkVA chem 91 cross i never tried especially with bodhi in the mix, i can't wait to run my chem 91 x dragonsblood(from useful). praying for a chemmy bleeder. love to hear how that neroli turns out,
btw right on with the joey diaz avatar!!!


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 17, 2019)

zeeman said:


> I’m just a beginner lol
> Can’t help but feel guilty when I can’t always plant them all... someday
> 
> Roadkill unicorn v2
> ...


if i had to guess looking at your list somebody likes berries lol nice selection. i wanna try that terpanado myself


----------



## zeeman (Apr 17, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> if i had to guess looking at your list somebody likes berries lol nice selection. i wanna try that terpanado myself


I live in an area in So Cal that has lots of classic ogs or cookies in the dispensaries. I’m always looking for a strain that tastes different than the guy next door. I really like purples, berries and chems!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 17, 2019)

zeeman said:


> I live in an area in So Cal that has lots of classic ogs or cookies in the dispensaries. I’m always looking for a strain that tastes different than the guy next door. I really like purples, berries and chems!


Makes sense to grow what you can’t get nearby.


----------



## JHashmore (Apr 17, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> That's a tough question. I really like the density and potency of the hashplant. It doesn't seem to change the mother too much, except generally upping the potency.
> 
> I've only grown one OMG plant (Cherry Queen). The father has definite potential, a more complex high, possibly very special. For me, the one pheno of Cherry Queen I grew is very nice and nice tasting, but just not as powerful as I like.
> 
> ...


I grew a Cherry queen (OMG dad) that sits in its own jar away from the others as it is the only stuff that is strong enough to “scare” me, it’s very serious and strong. That makes it sound bad but it’s very good. Spirit cleansing introspective mind journey high. Not a casual smoke.

Also 6 month+ Cured Lucky Wookie 8 sweet onion pheno is becoming my current favourite. There are a lot of phenos but it is definitely worth popping a pack if you have one laying around. Not pretty but unique and great fuzzy blanket positive vibrations high.


----------



## toomp (Apr 18, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> already have lucky wookie #8, i wanted to run them side by side & see the differences


Well keep me in the loop. I don't want to miss your final thoughts


----------



## toomp (Apr 18, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Speaking for myself, I chose the v2 over the 8 because I already have the 8. As a matter of fact, I have one of the 8's running right now, and she is a frosty beauty with great structure... and huge serrated, sawtooth leaves. She's a real looker and probably amazing smoke.
> 
> But, basically, I chose the v2 because the 8 is so bad ass... if that makes any sense...


Love to hear your final thoughts on it.


----------



## SimpleBox (Apr 18, 2019)

Looking for advice on picking a Bodhi strain from options on jbcseeds site.
My criteria is the following...number 1 being most important.
1. Low smell (not running a filter)
2. Potent, high quality. Resinous
3. Approx 60 day finisher.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 18, 2019)

*New Bodhi/Bad Dawg/Stray fox/GLG tee shirt coming when we launch the new site!!!*
*
 *


----------



## jp68 (Apr 18, 2019)

JHashmore said:


> I grew a Cherry queen (OMG dad) that sits in its own jar away from the others as it is the only stuff that is strong enough to “scare” me, it’s very serious and strong. That makes it sound bad but it’s very good. Spirit cleansing introspective mind journey high. Not a casual smoke.
> 
> Also 6 month+ Cured Lucky Wookie 8 sweet onion pheno is becoming my current favourite. There are a lot of phenos but it is definitely worth popping a pack if you have one laying around. Not pretty but unique and great fuzzy blanket positive vibrations high.


Definetly an interesting smell off that pheno. Believe I have the same one . Seems like it got better for me once I ran clones as it really is taking off in the room with serious vigor


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 18, 2019)

Mountain Temple F2 - Day 24

 

Sunshine #4 - 1 through 5 - day 24

 

 

 

 

 

Dragons Blood HP - day 24


----------



## Krippie94 (Apr 18, 2019)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Here’s mine @zeeman. I need to start buying the new stuff. Here’s my collection so far.
> 
> 
> Angels Milk 2
> ...


That's all ya got!?!? LOL. WOW bro. Nice collection indeed.


----------



## InstadovB (Apr 18, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> *New Bodhi/Bad Dawg/Stray fox/GLG tee shirt coming when we launch the new site!!!
> 
> View attachment 4319546 *


Dang. More new drops from Bodhi?


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 18, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> im a litle jelly of that neroli 91 then again im always jelly when i see skunkVA chem 91 cross i never tried especially with bodhi in the mix, i can't wait to run my chem 91 x dragonsblood(from useful). praying for a chemmy bleeder. love to hear how that neroli turns out,
> btw right on with the joey diaz avatar!!!


Ya, that chem line is real fucking drugs from what I’ve gathered, I’m real interested in the clusterfunk too even though it’s not the skunkva chem dog. I’m pretty sure the neroli 91 is still available on headie gardens site if your looking.


----------



## JHashmore (Apr 18, 2019)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Mountain Temple F2 - Day 24
> 
> View attachment 4319570
> 
> ...


Hey JP can you explain what I’m looking at in these photos? What is the deal with these plants trunks? Is this some shenanigans with how you are transplanting? Are those SIPs? Explain yourself. Always interesting to see grow styles.


----------



## JHashmore (Apr 18, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Definetly an interesting smell off that pheno. Believe I have the same one . Seems like it got better for me once I ran clones as it really is taking off in the room with serious vigor


I’ve still got some seeds of it and may have another go as the long term quality is there and it grew well outside for me. Let me know if you figure out anything specific as it was a bit of a weird grower, very light green but not necessarily hungry, but maybe could be pushed further. I’m Organic so it’s all gentle direction anyway.


----------



## ZANDER (Apr 18, 2019)

Is chocolate trip something bodhi may bring back? I have been keeping an eye out for awhile now. TIA


----------



## BugattiOH (Apr 18, 2019)

GreenNucleus said:


> Mtn Temple continuing to add some weight and appears to still be throwing new pistils and a little frost. This may take some time to finish, I see only a few red hairs on the entire Flower. The other plants I have going are all throwing red hairs at a frenzied pace:
> 
> View attachment 4220404 View attachment 4220405


Do you have more pics of MTN Temple on here? I'm sitting on some seeds...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 18, 2019)

JHashmore said:


> Hey JP can you explain what I’m looking at in these photos? What is the deal with these plants trunks? Is this some shenanigans with how you are transplanting? Are those SIPs? Explain yourself. Always interesting to see grow styles.


Long story short... They are hempys sitting on SIPs. Had a cold issue earlier in the year that killed everything. Ended up replacing my original batch with hempys. The SIPs are 30 gal of soil so a total bitch to move. I just put the hempys on top for space reasons.


----------



## pthobson (Apr 18, 2019)

ZANDER said:


> Is chocolate trip something bodhi may bring back? I have been keeping an eye out for awhile now. TIA


If you’re looking for an alternative this would be a good one. @Useful Seeds mint chocolate trip. 

https://www.jbcseeds.com/product/useful-mint-chocolate-trip-chocolate-mint-og-x-chocolate-trip/


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 18, 2019)

zeeman said:


> Can somebody please post one of their ridiculously long fridge lists so that I can feel better about my bodhi buying addiction? Couldn’t resist the space cowboy, heavenly hashplant freebie combo! Happy growing everyone!!!


89 Sensi Seeds NL5 noof x BCSC NL5
89 Sensi Seeds NL5 noof x Malawi Gold
AC/DC x OMG
Apollo 11 f3
Apollo 13 x Apollo 11
Apollo 13 x Snow Lotus
Appalachian Super Skunk
Barefoot Doctor
Big Sur Holy Bud
Bingo Pajamas
Black Raspberry
Black Lotus
Black Triangle
Blockhead BX
Blueberry Hill
Blue Lotus
Blue Sunshine
Cali Yo
Chem 91 JB x Snow Lotus
Cherry Hashplant
Chocolate Trip f2
Cluster Funk
Cobra Lips
Dank Sanatra
Dirty Hashplant
Dragons Blood Hashplant f4
Drunken Unicorn
Elphinstone
Fantasy Island
Field Trip
GG4 x Apollo 11
GG4 x SSDD
Goji OG
Goji OG b cut x SSDD
Golden Road
Good Medicine
Gooey Meds
Guava Hashplant
Headtrip
Hindu Hashplant
Jabbas Stash
Jungle Spice
Kalifornia
LA Wookie
Landos Stash
Lazy lightning
Lemon Penetration
Lions Milk
Little Blessings 2
Love Triangle
Moontang
Mothers Milk
Nepali OG x Good Medicine
Orange Sunshine
Phone Home
Pink Lotus
Prayer Tower Sativa
Pure Kush Suge x Uzbekistani Hashplant
Purple Lotus
Purple Wookie
Secret Chief
Silver Mountain
Snow Queen
Snow Temple
Snow Wookie
Solos Stash
Sour Butter x 88G13HP
Sour Diesel Mix Pack
Space Cake
Space Nectar
Space Monkey
Star Flight Guava
Strange Brew
Strawberry Blockhead x Aruba
Sunshine 4
Sunshine Daydream
Super Silver Haze x White Gold BX1
Super Silver Yo Mama
Super Snow Lotus
Terpenao
Thai Shine x Snow Lotus
The Fuzz
Tiger Mountain
White Lotus
White Sunshine
Wookie Hashplant
Yogi
Zuvuya

End Bodhi list

Edit: Blue Lotus was out of order
Edit 2: Spelling thanks auto correct but its not head ship and Landis Stash


----------



## macsnax (Apr 18, 2019)

Wow you guys are like me, really addicted to adding to the seed collection, lol. I know it's a long shot, but if anyone passing through this thread has a pack of lucky charms .... I will make it well worth it to you if I can get the pack outta the deal. I've been looking for a couple years now. Some of my favorite smoke, like ever.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 18, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Wow you guys are like me, really addicted to adding to the seed collection, lol. I know it's a long shot, but if anyone passing through this thread has a pack of lucky charms .... I will make it well worth it to you if I can get the pack outta the deal. I've been looking for a couple years now. Some of my favorite smoke, like ever.


Someone around here has Lucky Charms f2s and I think Torontoke had f3s. 

Good hunting.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 18, 2019)

Addicted, no, well maybe. Although I had to swoop up some more love triangle after I just finished choppin. Tried to find room for a male for f2s. Next run for sure, killer smoke. Pop them now if you have them


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 19, 2019)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Someone around here has Lucky Charms f2s and I think Torontoke had f3s.
> 
> Good hunting.


He also has a few Lucky Charms crosses.


----------



## z.bud (Apr 19, 2019)

Axis X OMG testers day 38


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 19, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Addicted, no, well maybe. Although I had to swoop up some more love triangle after I just finished choppin. Tried to find room for a male for f2s. Next run for sure, killer smoke. Pop them now if you have them


I agree about the LT. I grew them out a few years ago and fell in love with the plant. I liked it more than Goji and I ran them side by side. Probably in my top 3 favorite plants I've grown and top 5 favorite smokes. We're running 3 packs of them now and have identified a couple awesome males so far. Focusing on males mostly bc the females will all be good  Also growing black triangle and nikah. Nikah is a little stronger more up and racy high than the LT. LTs were more like a relaxing but not tiring at all. Like a bliss blanket. Looking forward to trying the black triangle and the phone home eventually too. There's a reason so many breeders are using the TK.

Here's my Bodhi stash with some pollen chucks using Bodhi gear included. I gave names to a few of the unnamed crosses to make things easier for me. :

*Black Triangle (Triangle Kush x ‘88G13/HP)
Phone Home (Triangle Kush x Wookie)
Superstitious (Stevie Wonder x Snow Lotus)
Kashmir Daydream (Kashmir 22 x Sunshine Daydream)
Butterscotch Daydream (Butterscotch x Sunshine Daydream)
1 Daydream (Chem1 x Sunshine Daydream)
*Cosmic Serpent (Dragonblood f4 x Wookie)
*Deep Line Alchemy #5 (Artifact 1 x ‘88G13/hp)
*Love Triangle (Triangle Kush x Snow Lotus)
Lucky Wookie (Lucky Charms x Wookie)
^Lucky Wookie v2 (Lucky Charms 75 x Wookie)
^Magenta Hashplant v2 (Purple Unicorn f4 x ‘88G13HP)
Mindfulness (Genius Thai x 88G13/HP)
*Nikah (Triangle Kush x Old Mother Ghani)
^Ortega Durian x Snow Lotus
Pinball Wizard (Super Silver Haze x Wookie 15)
Purple Wookie v2 (Roadkill Unicorn f3 x Wookie 15)
Soul Mate (Pinesoul x Wookie 15)
Super Silver Hash Plant (Super Silver Haze x G13/HP)
^Temple of Apollo (Temple x Apollo 11 f3)
the Fuzz (Chem91 jb cut x Appalachia)
*Trichrome Technologies NL#6 x Appalachia
Wookie Orgasm (Orgasmatron x Wookie)
*Deep Line Alchemy #6 (Iraqi Ranya x ‘88G13/HP)
*Kandahar Afghani Heirloom
^Kashmir Azad
^Petrolia Headstash
*Vintage Pakistani 1
Cherry Queen (Fat Cherry Afghani x Old Mother Afghani)
*Dread Bread (Mango Biche x Old Mother Ghani)
Soar (Colombia Red x Old Mother Ghani)

*= currently growing
^= not here yet

pollen chucks:
*Northern Light5 (’89 noof cut x BCSC NL#5) open pollination f2s
*Pineapple Light5 (POG #6 x NL#5)
*zLight5 (Z7 x Northern Light5)
*Jack Light5 (Sannie’s Jack x Northern Light5)
*Purp5 (Da Purps x Northern Light5)

awesome B gear I had that I sat on too long & they didn't germinate (all my fault from storage) 
Strange Love (GSC forum x Instant Karma)
White Fire #3 x Snow Lotus
Dream Beaver (Dirty hippy x Appalachia)
Nibiru (Vintage Sensi Star x Deadly G)


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 19, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Wow you guys are like me, really addicted to adding to the seed collection, lol. I know it's a long shot, but if anyone passing through this thread has a pack of lucky charms .... I will make it well worth it to you if I can get the pack outta the deal. I've been looking for a couple years now. Some of my favorite smoke, like ever.





Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Someone around here has Lucky Charms f2s and I think Torontoke had f3s.
> 
> Good hunting.





greendiamond9 said:


> He also has a few Lucky Charms crosses.



He does indeed have Lucky Charm crosses. This More Cowbell x Lucky Charms is magically delicious with a smell and taste that is identical to the cereal lol 
 

Cheers


----------



## macsnax (Apr 19, 2019)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Someone around here has Lucky Charms f2s and I think Torontoke had f3s.
> 
> Good hunting.


I would be all over some f2's, especially if they're open pollinated.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 19, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> He does indeed have Lucky Charm crosses. This More Cowbell x Lucky Charms is magically delicious with a smell and taste that is identical to the cereal lol
> View attachment 4320002
> 
> Cheers


I bet that is a good one. Both are solid crosses, I might have to get a pack of those.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 19, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Ya, that chem line is real fucking drugs from what I’ve gathered, I’m real interested in the clusterfunk too even though it’s not the skunkva chem dog. I’m pretty sure the neroli 91 is still available on headie gardens site if your looking.


thanks, yea i am a true chem fan. i never had tried the elite cut obviously but the chems i have tried are probably my favorite smell and flavor, i cannot even describe it to ppl. but every so often i have had a chem or cross of chem that has a certain something i only describe as "fuzzy" even known that isnt a smell lol, its just what comes to mind like velvet wheni smell it. some strains just speak to some ppl. im hpoing i find a "fuzzy" bleeder in that cross i mentioned because it uses the skunkVA and i trust the source i got it from
close second is that pungant super skunk smell. and sour D. i can smell that shit on the bus when someone is holdin'


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 19, 2019)

looking for a good sativa 

Prayer Tower or Mountain Temple?


----------



## numberfour (Apr 19, 2019)

Mothers Milk

#3
 
Almost a foot in height above the rest of the seed plants in the 2x3

#2
 

I normally run seed plants 1212 from seed but we had a cold spell and by time I was comfortable with the lights off temps the plants were a couple of nodes high.

Last run with my Goji OG, will be replaced by Space Monkey which was just loud as hell with a great flavour and stone.


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 19, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> thanks, yea i am a true chem fan. i never had tried the elite cut obviously but the chems i have tried are probably my favorite smell and flavor, i cannot even describe it to ppl. but every so often i have had a chem or cross of chem that has a certain something i only describe as "fuzzy" even known that isnt a smell lol, its just what comes to mind like velvet wheni smell it. some strains just speak to some ppl. im hpoing i find a "fuzzy" bleeder in that cross i mentioned because it uses the skunkVA and i trust the source i got it from
> close second is that pungant super skunk smell. and sour D. i can smell that shit on the bus when someone is holdin'


To be honest, as far as I know I’ve never tried any real deal chemdog. Only head of it as as the stuff of legend lol. But that’s gonna change real soon for me. I’ve got,4 Siskunk going in veg right now. she’s Chemdog Sister X (Skelly Hashplant X SSSC Skunk 1) from Duke Diamond.

Then up next I’m popping my pack of of Dog patch from Skunk VA. And that’s a cross of Chemdog 91 BX2 x Chemdog D. So it’s about to get real funky around my place lol. Can’t wait.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 19, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> To be honest, as far as I know I’ve never tried any real deal chemdog. Only head of it as as the stuff of legend lol. But that’s gonna change real soon for me. I’ve got,4 Siskunk going in veg right now. she’s Chemdog Sister X (Skelly Hashplant X SSSC Skunk 1) from Duke Diamond.
> 
> Then up next I’m popping my pack of of Dog patch from Skunk VA. And that’s a cross of Chemdog 91 BX2 x Chemdog D. So it’s about to get real funky around my place lol. Can’t wait.


yea i joined this site trying to find ppl with the 91 partially. that and the xmass bud. i had seen CSI had S1's on his site of the 91 and many crosses with it so i came here to ask about ordering from his site. i never actually did tho. pretty sure his(inspecta) are verified by skunkva. as for getting them from him i have no idea how that would go as i dont know anyone who ordered from his personal site


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 19, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> yea i joined this site trying to find ppl with the 91 partially. that and the xmass bud. i had seen CSI had S1's on his site of the 91 and many crosses with it so i came here to ask about ordering from his site. i never actually did tho. pretty sure his(inspecta) are verified by skunkva. as for getting them from him i have no idea how that would go as i dont know anyone who ordered from his personal site


Skunk va sells his seeds under Lucky dog seed company... there available on Headie gardens site..
I’ve got 5 different packs.... Dog Patch, Double Krush, Road D.O.G, Twin peaks And Gorillafume.....you know, for the vault haha..


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Apr 19, 2019)

zeeman said:


> Can somebody please post one of their ridiculously long fridge lists so that I can feel better about my bodhi buying addiction? Couldn’t resist the space cowboy, heavenly hashplant freebie combo! Happy growing everyone!!!


I was thinking about grabbing the space cowboy since I never could get the electric cowboy (Larry Og x 88g13hp). Ugh I have some funds in my limiyed PayPal account I could get to, they want a bank statement and photo Id and I’ve just been lazy and kind of pissed they want even more info. May just provide the information and close out the account. It’s like 140$ so enough for 2 packs!

If anyone has a fantasy island or electric cowboy I’d be interested.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 19, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Skunk va sells his seeds under Lucky dog seed company... there available on Headie gardens site..
> I’ve got 5 different packs.... Dog Patch, Double Krush, Road D.O.G, Twin peaks And Gorillafume.....you know, for the vault haha..


this is excellent info i did not know thank you so much brotha!!! i am sure he doesnt s1 his 91 tho lol, but i am sure everything he is putting out is fire


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 19, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> this is excellent info i did not know thank you so much brotha!!! i am sure he doesnt s1 his 91 tho lol, but i am sure everything he is putting out is fire


No problem my friend.....if you really wanna geek out on the whole chemdog story check out the pot cast pod cast.....great interviews with Skunk va, pbud mike about the whole Origin story of Chemdog.. Bodhi has two episodes on there as well as many other great breeders. 

I believe I remember skunk va saying that his Ultimate Goal is to make a s1 of the chem dog, but he doesn’t want to release it until it’s a ready....


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 19, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> No problem my friend.....if you really wanna geek out on the whole chemdog story check out the pot cast pod cast.....great interviews with Skunk va, pbud mike about the whole Origin story of Chemdog.. Bodhi has two episodes on there as well as many other great breeders.
> 
> I believe I remember skunk va saying that his Ultimate Goal is to make a s1 of the chem dog, but he doesn’t want to release it until it’s a ready....


i have seen every potcast and before you even wrote this i double checked and the one from last year does say lucky dog in the title on yt. i use the podbean app however and i swear it didnt say that. it is possble i forgot lol, i mean i am known to smoke a little reefer 
the potcast is my jam. the next best thing was the meet the breeder series kevin jodrey did. i hope he brings it back


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 19, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> i have seen every potcast and before you even wrote this i double checked and the one from last year does say lucky dog in the title on yt. i use the podbean app however and i swear it didnt say that. it is possble i forgot lol, i mean i am known to smoke a little reefer
> the potcast is my jam. the next best thing was the meet the breeder series kevin jodrey did. i hope he brings it back


The pot cast is my goto when I’m trimming lol.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 19, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> The pot cast is my goto when I’m trimming lol.


its mine on the bus to and from work lol. hence the app. btw, i was just looking at his gear and that road dog gave me a boner lolol now if only i could justify spending $160 on more seeds rn


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 19, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> its mine on the bus to and from work lol. hence the app. btw, i was just looking at his gear and that road dog gave me a boner lolol now if only i could justify spending $160 on more seeds rn



They all look fire to me. Pretty sure you can grab a pack from Headiegardens for $144.
At that price I don’t know how you could justify buying just one


----------



## maple sloth (Apr 19, 2019)

I'm loving the structure of the Barefoot Doctor. She stink too!

Barefoot Doc on the right and Purple Kush/Blueberry x Strawberry Milk made by a friend who tested the Strawberry Milk for B. kind of worried about the Strawberry Milk cross though because I found a pretty bad herm in the Forest Queen I ran.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Apr 19, 2019)

3 Amritas and 2 secret chiefs popping after a few days. Bell pepper from seed in the solo cup.. lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 19, 2019)

what are some good sativas from Bodhi?

i want to get a couple strains but i mainly smoke sativas and the site im on(GreatLakes) doesnt list that info


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 19, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> what are some good sativas from Bodhi?
> 
> i want to get a couple strains but i mainly smoke sativas and the site im on(GreatLakes) doesnt list that info


https://greatlakesgenetics.com/temple-of-apollo.html


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 19, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> https://greatlakesgenetics.com/temple-of-apollo.html


thanks

one more question: Dream Lotus or Red Lotus?


----------



## Chronic811 (Apr 19, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> yea i joined this site trying to find ppl with the 91 partially. that and the xmass bud. i had seen CSI had S1's on his site of the 91 and many crosses with it so i came here to ask about ordering from his site. i never actually did tho. pretty sure his(inspecta) are verified by skunkva. as for getting them from him i have no idea how that would go as i dont know anyone who ordered from his personal site[/QUOTE
> Csiportland.com has all the chem 91 hybrids. They take cards too


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 19, 2019)

just made my first Bodhi order 

copped Dream Lotus,Red Lotus,and Temple of Apollo

got Silver Lotus,Lucky Wookie 8,and Chem D x SSDD for the freebies

cant wait to run some of these in a couple months.I always hear great things about Bodhi gear


----------



## Uprangewilly (Apr 19, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> just made my first Bodhi order
> 
> copped Dream Lotus,Red Lotus,and Temple of Apollo
> 
> ...


Nice score, let us know how they turn out


----------



## Rigman (Apr 20, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> this is excellent info i did not know thank you so much brotha!!! i am sure he doesnt s1 his 91 tho lol, but i am sure everything he is putting out is fire


Wont post more here being Bodhis thread but, while Skunk_Va may not of S1'ed the 91, he did put out the The Silver Chem x Chemdog91 bx2 iwhich in his description he said it "is very very close to pure Chemdog 91 Skunk VA in regular seed form. It has OG phenos, Chem91 phenos and mixes of the two that lean towards the Chem91 with lots of Kerosine/Gasoline Skunk smells and flavors with a touch of Lemon/Lime/Citrus and Hash. This is also extremely potent. This is the MOST Limited variety from SkunkVA right now but as with all his varieties more are being created and will be released over the course of 2018."


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 20, 2019)

okay well i asked if it was okay cpl days ago on this thread if i can post bodhi crosses if both strains are bodhi and i didnt get an answer really so imma throw it up and see if i get flamed. just let me know if this is a no no and i wont do it again.

JABBAS STASH X SSDD(made by useful)(first run with strain i dont prune only top once for a clone, got 5 in total)(soil is my organic mix, fed with teas occasionally but havent needed to use a tea since flip and it seems to be good, didn't top dress these either)


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 20, 2019)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I was thinking about grabbing the space cowboy since I never could get the electric cowboy (Larry Og x 88g13hp). Ugh I have some funds in my limiyed PayPal account I could get to, they want a bank statement and photo Id and I’ve just been lazy and kind of pissed they want even more info. May just provide the information and close out the account. It’s like 140$ so enough for 2 packs!
> 
> If anyone has a fantasy island or electric cowboy I’d be interested.


Last Electric Cowboy pack I saw went for 150 USD on IG and I know that last pack of FI a member of RIU sold on IG was 300 USD. Doc D rocks some Fantasy Island crosses that may still be available. I think the one I bought was Fantasy Island x Black Triangle.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 20, 2019)

Umm not to Interupt but I normally get a better and faster response in this thread lol. Gathering my items to make a coot style mix and on a whim. I bought clay pebbles to use for my aeration. I have been told this is ok to do but I have never used any other than perlite, lava rock or pumice being my favorite. Wondering if they should be smashed up a tad or run it as is. 

To keep this bodhi related....
Silver mountin #2 pheno
 

I apologize I have not finished with bud pics... been very busy... happy growing!!!


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Apr 20, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Umm not to Interupt but I normally get a better and faster response in this thread lol. Gathering my items to make a coot style mix and on a whim. I bought clay pebbles to use for my aeration. I have been told this is ok to do but I have never used any other than perlite, lava rock or pumice being my favorite. Wondering if they should be smashed up a tad or run it as is.
> 
> To keep this bodhi related....
> Silver mountin #2 pheno
> ...


Are the clay pebbles typically used for soil-less medium? The benefits of pumice and lava cinders are that they have many pores that also increase their surface area for microbes and other beneficials to reside in. They also help retain moisture while also serving as aeration. Were these not available to you for this batch or did you just want to try something different?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 20, 2019)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Are the clay pebbles typically used for soil-less medium? The benefits of pumice and lava cinders are that they have many pores that also increase their surface area for microbes and other beneficials to reside in. They also help retain moisture while also serving as aeration. Were these not available to you for this batch or did you just want to try something different?



Ya they are the grow it brand clay pebbles. Pre washed and supposed to be ph stable. It was a little bit of both. The only place for pumice is almost 2 hours from me or online. I have the peat and 4 1.4cf bags of clay pebbles. I still need 6 bags of Malibu compost and nutes. I was thinking if I broke them up a bit it would work better as much more pores are exposed. I want to reuse it in a 120 gallon bed as I have in the past so want to have it right. It does say on the bag ok for soil aeration and I was told it would work but figured I'd ask again at a place I trust. Thanks in Advance. Happy growing! 

O and to keep it cool in this thread...
Clusterfunk#1 pheno


----------



## Kromb (Apr 21, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> I can't really say how or why, but I just note down my initial observations. Sometimes the smells are harder to identify, even when they're super familiar. Apricot is something I was just smelling the other day via a sparkling water, so it really resonated with the Pakistani and seemed identical to me. Sometimes I wonder if the smells change depending on weather conditions/water, etc. This is my first run with this plant and my first run using LEDs so I have no idea how the plant reacts under hps or the sun. I plan to grow these outdoor this season and will know more in the next few months. I'm guessing the smells will still be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not using a filter and not talking about smell in the air. The smells I'm talking about always come from stem rubs or bud rubs. These are testers to sex and compare plants to make selections. All clones run in small clone pots in small tent.


Different lights produce different smells/terpenes even on the same clone. Some clones may be similar/same under all lights but most clones will produce slightly different flower qualities depending on light spectrum used.


----------



## Kromb (Apr 21, 2019)

Greensinatra said:


> Prayer Tower (sativa)View attachment 4284199


beautiful, my favorite bodhi strain ever so far. have done a lot of work with them too, really amazing breeders.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 21, 2019)

Lucky Wookie #8

 

Goji OG

 

And the Bushman F2's were getting a bit lanky, so they had to be planted on Thursday. They are under good lights now, so they will be fine. I do believe we're dealing with Sativa genes here.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 21, 2019)

My veg area is about to be pretty much empty. What to get going for the fall? I'm definitely going to do Amrita and Space Monkey. Maybe that Field Trip. Probably Nikah and Neroli 91, too. Maybe something more sativa, DB Hashplant v2? Gotta do a Goji hybrid too, maybe I'll try running Soul Food. And other breeders, clones, fem seeds, and chucks.

One of each, cause that's how I do!

(This is how I'm going to resist buying more packs. lol)


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2019)

I had some cash going out for boat and vehicle stuff so I was gonna order light, maybe but now there have been checks stolen and washed from flag up boxes here so I’m not having much delivered here right now! My suspicion is tweakers.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 21, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I had some cash going out for boat and vehicle stuff so I was gonna order light, maybe but now there have been checks stolen and washed from flag up boxes here so I’m not having much delivered here right now! My suspicion is tweakers.


Damn tweakers! I'm lucky there's a sleepy little post office near my place.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 21, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Damn tweakers! I'm lucky there's a sleepy little post office near my place.


 Was just typing about the same thing so I need to second this. That sucks. Hard drugs make people do strange things. Dont know what I might do if I caught some crack head etc. Stealing my shit from my box..( part of the reason I live out in the sticks). We feel for you @hillbill, good luck sent your way! Happy growing!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2019)

I live out in those “sticks” and meth has been a constant thing for 30 years. Found a loaded handgun in the ditch within 50 feet of my driveway. Crime in rural mid south has always been high.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 21, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I live out in those “sticks” and meth has been a constant thing for 30 years. Found a loaded handgun in the ditch within 50 feet of my driveway. Crime in rural mid south has always been high.





Well I'm up north east so maybe that's why. Regardless it sucks and I feel for anyone that's has to constantly worry about this shit. People suck... happy growing


----------



## Robar (Apr 21, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Sorry you are so displeased. There were only 11 packs for me to put up and over 700 peeps on line and we have had over 80 orders in the first 30 min. I would like your advice on how to do a Bodhi Drop with a limited edition strain? No matter what I get hated on.


Had the same situation on the site Bad Dawg. Had everything sitting in my cart including place holder for the ss009 so my freebe was all set just had to add ss009 and delete the other strain and BAM! 20 minutes later I finally got the order through. LOL I figured there would be a bottle neck and wasn't disappointed! With that said, I been planning for that sale for a while so between paid for packs and freebies I have 19 packs of seeds coming and am super happy with GLG. I'm a returning customer and as a matter of fact I place another order yesterday on some seeds I missed on the first round. Limited quantities are just that. Keep bringin em and doing what you do. Pure Michigan!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 21, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Skunk va sells his seeds under Lucky dog seed company... there available on Headie gardens site..
> I’ve got 5 different packs.... Dog Patch, Double Krush, Road D.O.G, Twin peaks And Gorillafume.....you know, for the vault haha..


How would a person get into that site? Apply somewhere?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well I'm up north east so maybe that's why. Regardless it sucks and I feel for anyone that's has to constantly worry about this shit. People suck... happy growing


Really, most crime here is poor people stuff and of course the crank. Back in the 90s many people were doing speed to work 2 jobs since wages were very low here. Check kiting and bad checks were common before debit cards. Most of the really bad stuff is bad folks doing it to other bad folks though and most people would love to be where I live. They tell me so all the time!


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 21, 2019)

Im about to place another order and wanted to get one of the Lemon G crosses as a freebie 

They have 4

Lemon Lotus
Lemon Afghani
Lemon Hashplant V2
Lemon Wookie V2

Have any of you grown these before?I need help picking one

Which one is the most potent?Which is the most sativa leaning?


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 21, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> How would a person get into that site? Apply somewhere?
> Thanks in advance!


i believe you go to his insta and the description says what to do. if it is not there tho i am pretty sure you send an email request


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 21, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Really, most crime here is poor people stuff and of course the crank. Back in the 90s many people were doing speed to work 2 jobs since wages were very low here. Check kiting and bad checks were common before debit cards. Most of the really bad stuff is bad folks doing it to other bad folks though and most people would love to be where I live. They tell me so all the time!


 well crime is everywhere these days for sure. I live in an area where crime would be considered pretty low I'd imagine but none the less it still happens. Just saying I hope it stays out of your yard and you are not affected by it. Wish you the best of luck! Happy growing!!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 21, 2019)

clusterfunk #2 pheno 
One word... recommended!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 21, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> i believe you go to his insta and the description says what to do. if it is not there tho i am pretty sure you send an email request


Thanks man!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 21, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> How would a person get into that site? Apply somewhere?
> Thanks in advance!


The official way is to find headie gardens on IG and follow the instructions on his page.


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 21, 2019)

Kromb said:


> Different lights produce different smells/terpenes even on the same clone. Some clones may be similar/same under all lights but most clones will produce slightly different flower qualities depending on light spectrum used.


That makes sense. Always learning something new on this forum. Super blessed. Thanks


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2019)

Just culled 2 Wookie Hashplant boys and up potted 2 I hope to be girls. Down the middle kind of hybreed look to them right now. 6 days 10/14 for those two boys to have balls all over. 

Goin fishen. See ya!


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 21, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> How would a person get into that site? Apply somewhere?
> Thanks in advance!


There available on seeds here now and Headie gardens website. I know Headie gardens has a 4/20 sale and there only $120 a pack.


----------



## InstadovB (Apr 21, 2019)

Hey dudes. Things are going good here. Took a couple of weeks to get back in the swing of things, since I haven't grown in about a year. Everything is going better now.

The first pic is the HP leaning Mango Hashplant right before transplant.
 This second photo is my front runners after transplant. Left is the same mango HP from above, middle is the nitrogen picky Green Lotus, and lastly on the right is the Space Monkey. 

Everything is 4 weeks old, and I also just popped 4 SSDD earlier this week. Happy belated 4/20. I can't wait to pop some Endor Score when it comes in. I'll probably pop some Space Cowboy at the same time.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 21, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Just culled 2 Wookie Hashplant boys and up potted 2 I hope to be girls. Down the middle kind of hybreed look to them right now. 6 days 10/14 for those two boys to have balls all over.
> 
> Goin fishen. See ya!


can you guerilla them somewhere & come back in october ?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> can you guerilla them somewhere & come back in october ?


Not really practical here but usually find at least one boy in the fall and put him out for a couple weeks!


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 21, 2019)

Hello all,

This is goji razz x strawberry milk in day 30 of flower.


----------



## mathed (Apr 21, 2019)

Jaybodankly said:


> More Cowbells is an excellent choice. there is a new frebiie I am looking at *More Cowbells OGKB Remix. Cowbells comes from a Saturday night Live skit with Blue oyster Cult.*


More Cowbell is a beast, very "loud". Space Monkey is a cheesy monster as well. Running wolf pack and the terpenes are sick, I highly recommend this one. Cherry Sunshine has very dense development and a very strong terpene profile.


----------



## mathed (Apr 21, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I heard a few people saying Space Monkey was one of their favorites , so glad I got a pack


It's sick man, do yourself a favor and pop a few beans....trust me.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 22, 2019)

mathed said:


> It's sick man, do yourself a favor and pop a few beans....trust me.


wish I could but FPOG is hogging up my veg cabinet  I need 4 more tents & lights


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 22, 2019)

Goji OG pollinated by Raspberry Hashplant 

 

Louts Larry pollinated by Raspberry Hashplant


----------



## Bob's Thumb (Apr 22, 2019)

Week 4 Update: Hollyweed

High Everyone,

Just a quick update on the Hollyweeds. 

They are all by themselves under the 300w CFL now. A handful are showing a slight cal/mag def but nothing drastic and something that I've hopefully corrected. By next week's update we will know lol

For those interested feeds this week I've kept at 1.1ec/5.8-6.2ph (My tap water is 0.3ec) until I know the mag issue is cleared itself up. Environment is set at 22°c/45%rh. Every Monday I incorporate mycorrhiza into my feeds. I feed daily.

Happy Growing Everyone


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2019)

Monkey lover here! Just so you know, I planted 6 Soul Mate Friday and all 6 tiny little plants are up in their red Solos!

Related: personal cross of Space Monkey (Indica leaner) x DNA Sleeskunk at 23 days 10/14 are already loaded with trikes which were very obvious at 20 days which is way before I notice such things most of the time. 4 girls and all is well with adequate branching for training and great vigor!

Just vaping some Black Triangle which has some Skunk tincture and old high grade hashish. Great all round and may have some headache and spasm relief.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 22, 2019)

@hillbill hope you like that Soul Mate. 

Speaking of skunks, I been thinking about trying out the ELPHINSTONE. I think it's BS Sweet Skunk x Appy. I haven't smoked much skunk in the last 18 years or so, but I picked up that Elphinstone a few months back. I remember someone on here saying it's a monster.

Anyone got any info on Elphinstone?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 22, 2019)

Low low branch of mango hashplant from testing/overflow/ veg 4x4. Didnt finish last night.. happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 22, 2019)

Also a note on the mango hashplant. I only had one pheno and have seen different ones so take this for what its worth. First off, very true to the name. Reeks of mango plus a tad of fruit smell also. As far as yield all i can say is It did not get the love that my main 5x5 tent got so I KNOW I could have done much better. In a 3 gallon pot unpopped I'm going to guess 2 to 2.5oz dry. Almost went all natural with minimal feed. Also had fox farm ocean forest as a base and I rock a slightly altered coot style no till mix in my main tent so soil alone would have made a difference. On top of that it received roots organics dry player pack nutes only. Just useing up old junk I'll never use if I dont now. 

Good way to get into organics but a coots style mix or his exact recipie is the ticket for me. From now on i will by buying ammendments from buildasoil.com in 44 to 50lb bags and restarting my worm bin. I like trying new things but I have decided that I always do much better and it's almost easier with coots mix. Jmo. 

Plus I hate how almost every soil manufacturer uses perlite in there mix and I prefer pumice or lava rock. 

Anyway enough with my nonsense. Here is my silver mountin #3 pheno


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 22, 2019)

Umm just realized I pulled the silver #3 from a jar that has not been trimmed all the way. Shame on me! 

Happy growing!!!


----------



## Greensinatra (Apr 22, 2019)

Lemon Hashplant V2


----------



## Greensinatra (Apr 22, 2019)

Kromb said:


> beautiful, my favorite bodhi strain ever so far. have done a lot of work with them too, really amazing breeders.


My favorite so far too. Enjoying one of the f2 right now


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 22, 2019)

Just received test results for a few samples I submitted...this time around my guava hashplant came back at 28.7% TAC.... coincides with receiving a blessing of stardawg cory x 88 G13/HP , and another pack of the guava HP... despite being sick all day yesterday, the sun decided to shine today...


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 22, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> Just received test results for a few samples I submitted...this time around my guava hashplant came back at 28.7% TAC.... coincides with receiving a blessing of stardawg cory x 88 G13/HP , and another pack of the guava HP... despite being sick all day yesterday, the sun decided to shine today...



That there is some bitchn results man. Wish I could send my shit to get tested. 28.7 percent will put you up on cloud 9 for sure. Any pics of that beauty? Just curious is all I believe you regardless. I have just started posting pics this year and joined here in 2015 many many harvests ago. So I certainly understand if you are not posting pics etc. Just enjoy them. 
Happy growing!!!


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 22, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> yea i joined this site trying to find ppl with the 91 partially. that and the xmass bud. i had seen CSI had S1's on his site of the 91 and many crosses with it so i came here to ask about ordering from his site. i never actually did tho. pretty sure his(inspecta) are verified by skunkva. as for getting them from him i have no idea how that would go as i dont know anyone who ordered from his personal site





outliergenetix said:


> yea i joined this site trying to find ppl with the 91 partially. that and the xmass bud. i had seen CSI had S1's on his site of the 91 and many crosses with it so i came here to ask about ordering from his site. i never actually did tho. pretty sure his(inspecta) are verified by skunkva. as for getting them from him i have no idea how that would go as i dont know anyone who ordered from his personal site


Just go to his site https://humboldtcsi.com/ or go to csi portland...just send money order like u would for headiegardens or seedsherenow. He has the 79 xmas tree line out


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 22, 2019)

My 4/20 splurge


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 22, 2019)

I dont have space cowboy but i just ordered granolafunk (GSC forumcut x Wookie 15) and spacecake (GSC forumcut x Snowlotus) .. I ordered mine from SHOE @Headiegardens.com.. He has what u want and so does greatlakegentics


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 22, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> Just go to his site https://humboldtcsi.com/ or go to csi portland...just send money order like u would for headiegardens or seedsherenow. He has the 79 xmas tree line out


yea i know this now. i have always ordered eu prior i was just buggin then. i get it's totallly cool.


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 22, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> That there is some bitchn results man. Wish I could send my shit to get tested. 28.7 percent will put you up on cloud 9 for sure. Any pics of that beauty? Just curious is all I believe you regardless. I have just started posting pics this year and joined here in 2015 many many harvests ago. So I certainly understand if you are not posting pics etc. Just enjoy them.
> Happy growing!!!


post #44170 , my avatar and a few on IG @ddeeezzz


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 22, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> post #44170 , my avatar and a few on IG @ddeeezzz


 Thanks man. Happy growing!!!


----------



## toomp (Apr 23, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Baby (SSH x 88G13Hp) x (Headbanger)View attachment 4298332


How much stretch? 2x or 3x


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 23, 2019)

toomp said:


> How much stretch? 2x or 3x


Only had a hashplant pheno and not quite 2X. I would imagine a SSH pheno would have a good stretch.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 23, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> I dont have space cowboy but i just ordered granolafunk (GSC forumcut x Wookie 15) and spacecake (GSC forumcut x Snowlotus) .. I ordered mine from SHOE @Headiegardens.com.. He has what u want and so does greatlakegentics


i went there & it wants a password


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 23, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> i went there & it wants a password


 No lie password is muffcabbage


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 23, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> i went there & it wants a password


U have to email shoe so he can authorize your acct. Its fast usually once u send it he responds within 5mins.. Hope this helps..bodhi gear is $60 plus u get to pick a freebie pack. About 15 to choose from...


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 23, 2019)

Morning bodhi fam,

 Lemon thai x 88g13hp lost track of the days, but I’ve been tweezering nanners off for at least a month, lol. Smelled like lemons even early in veg. Continued into flower and just recently started smelling very hashy. Beer bottle for size comparison. I don’t drink but maybe a six pack of these a year. 

Cheers!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 23, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Morning bodhi fam,
> 
> View attachment 4322127 Lemon thai x 88g13hp lost track of the days, but I’ve been tweezering nanners off for at least a month, lol. Smelled like lemons even early in veg. Continued into flower and just recently started smelling very hashy. Beer bottle for size comparison. I don’t drink but maybe a six pack of these a year.
> 
> Cheers!


ah, so you live in Wisconsin.


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 23, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> ah, so you live in Wisconsin.


I do not, thank God.  Legal med state


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 23, 2019)

Why doesn't this breeder make fem beans?.
I LOVE their work, but...


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 23, 2019)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Why doesn't this breeder make fem beans?.
> I LOVE their work, but...


Bodhi = no fems just gems!!! Dont get why any1 would want fems


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 23, 2019)

Bodhi is not a breeder, he says that himself. He just makes magic happen. He is known for his male selections. So i dont think he would ever make a fem


----------



## Sveeno (Apr 23, 2019)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Why doesn't this breeder make fem beans?.
> I LOVE their work, but...


Yea screw fems and hermies they come with, if you want to save room, buy reg bodhi seeds and get a sex test kit from dcse, about the same price all together as a pack of fems that may herm and destroy your whole room. I do have a couple fem packs, but i prefer regs, it's just more natural to me. Fems are made by a hermied plant. Either naturally which will carry in the gene pool, or with chemicals. Neither is ideal


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 23, 2019)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Why doesn't this breeder make fem beans?.
> I LOVE their work, but...


https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast/episode-9-bodhi-of-bodhi-seeds-nierika-supernatural-selections#t=1:53:50


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 23, 2019)

Sveeno said:


> Yea screw fems and hermies they come with, if you want to save room, buy reg bodhi seeds and get a sex test kit from dcse, about the same price all together as a pack of fems that may herm and destroy your whole room. I do have a couple fem packs, but i prefer regs, it's just more natural to me. Fems are made by a hermied plant. Either naturally which will carry in the gene pool, or with chemicals. Neither is ideal


Interesting, and yeah...just came across a self-pollinated plant.
Mmmm, nothing like a seed smoking in your bowl.
First one though, in 9 months of running fem beans.
Cannot locate a kit specifically from dcse:
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&ei=vC-_XPLSHs_UtQWs26WgBw&q=DCSE+plant+sex+test+kit&oq=DCSE+plant+sex+test+kit&gs_l=psy-ab.12...55177.56708..59722...0.0..0.109.580.4j2......0....1..gws-wiz.......0i71.kRFgO8EIovI

Point me in the right direction please?.


----------



## Hempire828 (Apr 23, 2019)

Just ordered Soar...
Freebie is Lucky Wookie 8
Excited to say the least!!!
What can I expect? Any tips to the growing it out?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Just ordered Soar...
> Freebie is Lucky Wookie 8
> Excited to say the least!!!
> What can I expect? Any tips to the growing it out?


Get em wet ASAP! Have fun!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 23, 2019)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Why doesn't this breeder make fem beans?.
> I LOVE their work, but...


cause fem seeds are toys for kids. just pop twice as many beans as you want to flower and you will find some bad ass females. identifying preflowers is stupid easy. plus you get to find males and make your own seeds. Got a HAOGxSSDD I just crossed with Duke Diamonds' Helena, and it is getting very frosty for 20 or so days. cant do that with fems.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 23, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Just ordered Soar...
> Freebie is Lucky Wookie 8
> Excited to say the least!!!
> What can I expect? Any tips to the growing it out?


Soar is a hefty provider of some energetic sativa spears, but the taste and smell were 2.5/10 for me. Great otherwise.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 23, 2019)

Toys for kids, lol.
I've gotten some pretty good fire out of fem beans, but prefer the 2 Bodhi I ran due to pheno consistency.
Both granola funk and phone home were all keepers.
For those that have run these 3 strains, if you had to pick 1; which would it be?.
Dank Sinatra
Lucky Charms
Or Landos Stash?.
Have all 3 here, and can't decide.
TY for all of your input!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 23, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> U have to email shoe so he can authorize your acct. Its fast usually once u send it he responds within 5mins.. Hope this helps..bodhi gear is $60 plus u get to pick a freebie pack. About 15 to choose from...


I dealt w/ shoe last year & bought $1000 in Bodhi & like $300 on StrayFox so I was just gonna look around at what he has


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Apr 23, 2019)

Healing hashplant gave me two plants off one large seed, always love when that happens.
Also running,
Black raspberry
Sunshine day dream
Snow leopard v2
Lavender aura (my first bodhi strain) I love it


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 23, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Morning bodhi fam,
> 
> View attachment 4322127 Lemon thai x 88g13hp lost track of the days, but I’ve been tweezering nanners off for at least a month, lol. Smelled like lemons even early in veg. Continued into flower and just recently started smelling very hashy. Beer bottle for size comparison. I don’t drink but maybe a six pack of these a year.
> 
> Cheers!


What type of lemon? Super sweet zest? Bitter? Meringue? 

Thanks a lot for sharing and nice job.


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 23, 2019)

Got 5 different strains wet last night. Bodhi's RKUv2 and Terpenado are both already in the lead with visible splitting. Exciting.


----------



## SciensWiz (Apr 23, 2019)

Man I just put in a massive order on the 11th and sent my money order next day to glg. My sale is still pending. Anyone else taken this long during glg 420 special? Usually they're quick so it makes me nervous....


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 23, 2019)

SciensWiz said:


> Man I just put in a massive order on the 11th and sent my money order next day to glg. My sale is still pending. Anyone else taken this long during glg 420 special? Usually they're quick so it makes me nervous....


dont be nervous, glg has no reason to screw you over. they got swamped with orders. i got mine back so fast because i sent my order in the same day of the sale.


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 23, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I dealt w/ shoe last year & bought $1000 in Bodhi & like $300 on StrayFox so I was just gonna look around at what he has


If u dealt with Shoe last year you shoulda been able to get into his site yesterday.


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 23, 2019)

SciensWiz said:


> Man I just put in a massive order on the 11th and sent my money order next day to glg. My sale is still pending. Anyone else taken this long during glg 420 special? Usually they're quick so it makes me nervous....


My order has been pending for a few days. This happens every 420 when he has a promo, he's busy. Don't worry, your order will go out.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 23, 2019)

Some misstatements have been made it should be cleared up for general knowledge sake. Feminized beans are not made of hermies, they are made from reversing a female which results in yy chromosome progeny. That doesn’t mean that they automatically carry that trait. The issue is that trait exists in many of the popular cultivars is because of the specific trait being overlooked, and is trying to be bred out, but was due to limited source genetics. The sad truth is that the source of many of the most popular “strains” are accidental hermaphroditic pollination. Just one of the many offensive outcomes of the war on Cannabis.


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 23, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Some misstatements have been made it should be cleared up for general knowledge sake. Feminized beans are not made of hermies, they are made from reversing a female which results in yy chromosome progeny. That doesn’t mean that they automatically carry that trait. The issue is that trait exists in many of the popular cultivars is because of the specific trait being overlooked, and is trying to be bred out, but was due to limited source genetics. The sad truth is that the source of many of the most popular “strains” are accidental hermaphroditic pollination. Just one of the many offensive outcomes of the war on Cannabis.


Chem 91, Sour Diesel, gg4 all accidents


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2019)

Once upon a time my order arrive while still “pending”.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2019)

An ounce of high quality weed that has maybe 13 seeds was probably a hermie mom.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 23, 2019)

N.R.G. said:


> My order has been pending for a few days. This happens every 420 when he has a promo, he's busy. Don't worry, your order will go out.


I get paid on the 1st, so I don't feel bad for ordering and waiting a week to ship the money.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 23, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Soar is a hefty provider of some energetic sativa spears, but the taste and smell were 2.5/10 for me. Great otherwise.


My wife keeps asking me for something that has a coffee effect, don't care about flavor.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 23, 2019)

MustangStudFarm said:


> My wife keeps asking me for something that has a coffee effect, don't care about flavor.


Tell her a guy on this forum said there's phenos of hella Bodhi strains that have a coffee effect. You just have to try as many as possible to find one that works for you. 

You know, like coffee...

#plantmoreseeds


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Apr 23, 2019)

hillbill said:


> An ounce of high quality weed that has maybe 13 seeds was probably a hermie mom.


Sounds like the legend of chem and pbud mmmm real sour d is hands down incomparable to I’ve been searching for something as dank my entire life always hunting for the sacred pheno ....one day


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Apr 23, 2019)

I haven’t been to forum in a long while hope everyone is well I look forward to posting pics soon I have chem 4 x wookie and chem 4 x omg on the way this week very excited to hunt through the chem 4 phenos that’s the kick I’m apparently on!


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Apr 23, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> cause fem seeds are toys for kids. just pop twice as many beans as you want to flower and you will find some bad ass females. identifying preflowers is stupid easy. plus you get to find males and make your own seeds. Got a HAOGxSSDD I just crossed with Duke Diamonds' Helena, and it is getting very frosty for 20 or so days. cant do that with fems.


You can create crosses with fems man. You can use the plant as the mother donor, s1 itself, or use that pollinate other females and make your own fem crosses. I’ve had hermies from all sorts of packs. Regs and fems. I got those sundae driver s1s and you bet your golden goose I’m gonna do some pollen chucking. Any poly chucks are gonna have some germs eventually. Feminized seeds are not always hermie. You run some shit from seedjunky or in-house, yeah you’re gonna get some hermie shit because they don’t test anything. Just chuck and bag it, then it’s off to sites. But there are some good serious fem breeders, I’ve had good luck with Canna and CSI. Never a ball sac yet outta 15 plus packs. Also have to be diligent not to over feed in hydro if you’re running a plant for the first time. Just thought I’d add my 2 cents. 

Getting on the bodhi topic I pulled the trigger on electric cowboy. That and secret chief got me to bust my 19 resolution of no seed purchases because I’m so behind I don’t think I’ll ever get to any bodhi packs at this rate indoors. 

I am gonna open pollinate 1 pack this year. I’ll get my bodhi packs posted up on here and I’ll let the community vote and give out the seeds when they are ready to 10 or so users on here that post more frequently than I.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 23, 2019)

I always keep one or two fem plants ready to flower. It gives me some variety, but they don't go in until an unexpected extra space opens up in flowering. It helps me keep the tent packed. 

Nothing drops production like empty rooms.

As far as fems go, I think the problem is that many commercial seed companies make versions of popular clone-onlys and legendary strains. Beginning seed purchasers buy these, hoping to get something like the original, but it always ends up disappointing. A, the genetics aren't true, and B, the people who grow these tend to be beginners.

On the other hand, there are several breeders who use real cuts and reverse one to make fem seeds. Sometimes these are back crosses, sometimes they are just hybrids. These seeds can be VERY good, and there are many of them out there.

That said, they just are not as much fun, and the mystique of males and females just isn't there with fem seeds. Bodhi Seeds have their own special vibes that even other regular seeds just don't have.


----------



## SciensWiz (Apr 23, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> dont be nervous, glg has no reason to screw you over. they got swamped with orders. i got mine back so fast because i sent my order in the same day of the sale.


Yea I made my order 30 minutes after the sale started. I've made lots of orders and have full trust in glg. I'm more concerned w mail getting lost in translation...just being paranoid ‍


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 23, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> If u dealt with Shoe last year you shoulda been able to get into his site yesterday.


it was before he had a website & everyone used to hit him up by email, I believe that was last summer but it might have been the year before cause I know it was after the 2017 GLG 420 sale cause that's when I first got into Bodhi, haven't talked to him since


----------



## macsnax (Apr 23, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Some misstatements have been made it should be cleared up for general knowledge sake. Feminized beans are not made of hermies, they are made from reversing a female which results in yy chromosome progeny. That doesn’t mean that they automatically carry that trait. The issue is that trait exists in many of the popular cultivars is because of the specific trait being overlooked, and is trying to be bred out, but was due to limited source genetics. The sad truth is that the source of many of the most popular “strains” are accidental hermaphroditic pollination. Just one of the many offensive outcomes of the war on Cannabis.


Very well put


----------



## macsnax (Apr 23, 2019)

CaptnChron1k said:


> Sounds like the legend of chem and pbud mmmm real sour d is hands down incomparable to I’ve been searching for something as dank my entire life always hunting for the sacred pheno ....one day


Shoreline is selling his cut of sour d on strainly. It's the real deal you're welcome, lol.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 23, 2019)

SciensWiz said:


> Yea I made my order 30 minutes after the sale started. I've made lots of orders and have full trust in glg. I'm more concerned w mail getting lost in translation...just being paranoid ‍


that's why I'm so glad I'm stocked up on seeds & don't need to buy anymore, I buy & sell on eBay & even w/ tracking USPS will find a way to mess shit up, they lost a giant book 12 x 14 & 5 lbs, how the hell do you lose that smh


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 23, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> that's why I'm so glad I'm stocked up on seeds & don't need to buy anymore, I buy & sell on eBay & even w/ tracking USPS will find a way to mess shit up, they lost a giant book 12 x 14 & 5 lbs, how the hell do you lose that smh


USPS delivers where and when they want to. I’ve watched tracked USPS packages disappear for days then show up marked as delivered to an address in the wrong state. I have a love/hate relationship with USPS...I love to hate them.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 23, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> USPS delivers where and when they want to. I’ve watched tracked USPS packages disappear for days then show up marked as delivered to an address in the wrong state. I have a love/hate relationship with USPS...I love to hate them.


same here , I had seeds come from UK went through NY to Orlando to Oregon & back to Orlando smh another one went from NY to Jacksonville back to NY visited w/ 4 different post offices & came back to Orlando smh & I sent my 420 payment on 4/20 w/ 2 day delivery & it missed the plane & took 4 days to get there


----------



## InstadovB (Apr 23, 2019)

Hey dudes, sorry about the roots, but I'm obsessed. The Mango Hashplant especially. This is the number 2 pheno and has been transplanted since this pic was taken.

Another light had to be turned on as well. They were getting crowded.

2 Mango HP, 2 Green Lotus, 4 Space Monkey, and 4 SSDD for now.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 23, 2019)

SciensWiz said:


> Yea I made my order 30 minutes after the sale started. I've made lots of orders and have full trust in glg. I'm more concerned w mail getting lost in translation...just being paranoid ‍


my letter of thanks arrived on monday & i had beans in my hand on the holiday.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 23, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Hey dudes, sorry about the roots, but I'm obsessed. The Mango Hashplant especially. This is the number 2 pheno and has been transplanted since this pic was taken.
> View attachment 4322588
> Another light had to be turned on as well. They were getting crowded.
> View attachment 4322589
> 2 Mango HP, 2 Green Lotus, 4 Space Monkey, and 4 SSDD for now.


aint nothin wrong with bodhi root porn...


----------



## JHashmore (Apr 24, 2019)

Those roots are insane what are you using!? I have a Ethiopian banana X 88g13hashplant tester that looks like it’s on it’s way there but that is seriously encrusted.


----------



## InstadovB (Apr 24, 2019)

JHashmore said:


> Those roots are insane what are you using!? I have a Ethiopian banana X 88g13hashplant tester that looks like it’s on it’s way there but that is seriously encrusted.


Thanks dude. 

I'm a coco multi feed dude. What you are seeing is a bit more of a happy mistake on my part. It should have been transplanted a week ago, but I didn't have the right bucket since I can only go the store once a week. But seriously, both my Mango HP had crazy root zones at transplant. Which hopefully is a sign of things to come.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 24, 2019)

well 2 down, 20 more to go. i wish this was a year i was making more seeds, hate to throw away two males without seeing their full potential first.
all in a quest to fill jars with bodhi flowers


----------



## kona gold (Apr 24, 2019)

Some mango hashplants at 4 weeks!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 24, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> my letter of thanks arrived on monday & i had beans in my hand on the holiday.


Pretty sure my payment got stuck in the tax day mail rush. Guess I should have sprung for priority express rather than just priority mail. 

Oh well. Even if I didn’t get any bonus gear for prompt payment, as long as Amrita and Endor Score show up, I’ll be happy.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 24, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> Pretty sure my payment got stuck in the tax day mail rush. Guess I should have sprung for priority express rather than just priority mail.
> 
> Oh well. Even if I didn’t get any bonus gear for prompt payment, as long as Amrita and Endor Score show up, I’ll be happy.


even though i know the bonus gear will be there, but in some strange unlikely occurrence of glg running out of freebies, let me know, & we'll find some... bodhi & glg freebies...


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 24, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> even though i know the bonus gear will be there, but in some strange unlikely occurrence of glg running out of freebies, let me know, & we'll find some... bodhi & glg freebies...


Thanks for the offer! I’m sure I’ll be more than happy with whatever comes in the box. GLG has never let me down in the freebie department (or on any other way).


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 24, 2019)

the pln crosses seem to be doing well...

1 month in for the silver mountain x pleiadian love nest: from this... to this...
and now these...just shy of a month...

and the cool creek gsc x pln seem to be doing fine... ready for a guerrilla excursion...


----------



## SciensWiz (Apr 24, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> USPS delivers where and when they want to. I’ve watched tracked USPS packages disappear for days then show up marked as delivered to an address in the wrong state. I have a love/hate relationship with USPS...I love to hate them.


Yea man that's what I'm afraid of. I just hope glg doesn't cancel my order. They have a 10 day policy if payment hasn't been received. It's been 13 days lol


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 25, 2019)

I inquired about my payment as well, cause I just used regular stamps to send it in. They responded promptly and seems like all is good.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Apr 25, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> the pln crosses seem to be doing well...
> 
> 1 month in for the silver mountain x pleiadian love nest: from this...View attachment 4322915 to this...View attachment 4322916
> and now these...View attachment 4322917just shy of a month...
> ...


Do you separate out the plants or leave them to grow where they are?


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 25, 2019)

Jaybodankly said:


> Do you separate out the plants or leave them to grow where they are?


depends on how lazy i will be & how deep into the forest i plant them. the cool creek i probably wont separate just to see how they fair out on their own, considering half of the cross was a feminized bean i received as a cut from a friend. the silver mountain i will separate out as i will see it more often. i wont see the cool creek until october.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 25, 2019)

Yo, don't trip.... Your seeds are going to get there!  

GLG has obviously been super busy with this sale, but Bad Dawg is as honest as they get. He'll get you your seeds. Mine are taking a while, too, but I'm sure they are on the way.


----------



## joeypotseed (Apr 25, 2019)

Howdy fellas!

It’s been a long time since I’ve been on here and posted. Maybe 2 or 2.5 years. I lived with a gf for awhile so we grew tons and tons in a non med state. I became single and I figured it was way too dangerous having girls coming over all the time and for a secret to get out so I just quit the growing.

The good news is I kept all of my seeds. Ancient Og’s, Lemon Thais, Cherry Hashplants, Jaruba, Blood Oranges, Big Sur Holy buds, Malawi, Chocolate Trip F2’s, Panama Reds, Some Thai landrace stuff, and many more stuff. I have crossed many of these strains together for a few years and made F5’s of some strains like Ancient OG’s, Blood Oranges, and Jaruba.

My point for bringing this up is what’s the what’s the market for landrace strains where weed is legal? I’ve been dating this new girl for awhile and we’ve been thinking about moving to Denver area to grow. However I don’t want to grow I want to specialize in landrace strains that I have and the odd strains of Bodhi gear that I have. I’ve noticed every time that I’ve been to California and Denver these past two years I only see these popular strains that every place has. I was wondering how hard is it to get started growing and selling your bud in Colorado. Wanted input from you guys before going crazy researching. 

I think it would be great to bring to the public weed that isn’t 30% thc. That stuff gets me so high that I don’t find it enjoyable. I’d rather be smoking weed that’s calm relaxing and not too strong, but that just taste and smells incredible. All the mother’s and fathers that I selected were based solely off of a strong smell and taste. Anyways sorry for the rant it’s just been awhile lol. Thanks for any input guys!!


----------



## Schmarmpit (Apr 25, 2019)

Loving these beans from the pooch hoodie sale. Heard so much good about the stardawg. But I've also always wanted a NL5 cross, and this one came by total surprise! That crew sure is swell. Now I'm not sure which one to start first. 

I wasn't familiar with Kudra (a Cali kush). I see it's also used in Bingo Pajama. Then I found this post from @calicat in 2014 : 
"Kudra came out of the same garden in San Diego in hiding where Suge Knight cut of Pure Kush came from. Other names I believe is the moet or champagne strain. B said the growth and hit profile is reminiscent of Grandaddy Purple just greener version. I have heard that it is a devastating indica that does not leave you disoriented after coming down from it. I believe Breko has done some testers on that as well as others here."


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 25, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> Loving these beans from the pooch hoodie sale. Heard so much good about the stardawg. But I've also always wanted a NL5 cross, and this one came by total surprise! That crew sure is swell. Now I'm not sure which one to start first.
> 
> I wasn't familiar with Kudra (a Cali kush). I see it's also used in Bingo Pajama. Then I found this post from @calicat in 2014 :
> "Kudra came out of the same garden in San Diego in hiding where Suge Knight cut of Pure Kush came from. Other names I believe is the moet or champagne strain. B said the growth and hit profile is reminiscent of Grandaddy Purple just greener version. I have heard that it is a devastating indica that does not leave you disoriented after coming down from it. I believe Breko has done some testers on that as well as others here."
> ...


I am also going to pop some of the Corey cut x g13/hp seeds....but not until after I get done sifting through a large run I just completed... working on a (loompa HB x wookie) x SSDD f2 project that's been almost 3 years in the works now...


----------



## pthobson (Apr 25, 2019)

What’s in the Lebowski from the magic carpet?


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 25, 2019)

has anyone grown Temple of Apollo?

cant seem to find any info or pics of the strain


----------



## Boosky (Apr 25, 2019)

Is it ok to ask for trades on here?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 27, 2019)

What's been up with riu for a few days. Seems site has been down? Anyone know why? Thanks and happy growing!


----------



## numberfour (Apr 27, 2019)

A revegged Space Monkey
 

Plant was run 1212 from seed and had some of the loudest terps I've come across, out of two phenos she was tastiest and had a great stone. I was wary of the Wookie male at first, on paper just didnt sound appealing to me but I've been proved wrong. This will replace my Goji that I ran for a few years.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 27, 2019)

Got a question for you all:

How does Space Monkey compare with the GG4 clone? 

I ask because I wonder if the reason why people like Space Monkey so much is because of its "GG4ishness," or if the Wookie brings something new that is an improvement over the GG4. I'm still running the GG4 clone because of its "alternative potency" but I'm about to give Space Monkey a run, so I can see for myself.


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 27, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> Loving these beans from the pooch hoodie sale. Heard so much good about the stardawg. But I've also always wanted a NL5 cross, and this one came by total surprise! That crew sure is swell. Now I'm not sure which one to start first.
> 
> I wasn't familiar with Kudra (a Cali kush). I see it's also used in Bingo Pajama. Then I found this post from @calicat in 2014 :
> "Kudra came out of the same garden in San Diego in hiding where Suge Knight cut of Pure Kush came from. Other names I believe is the moet or champagne strain. B said the growth and hit profile is reminiscent of Grandaddy Purple just greener version. I have heard that it is a devastating indica that does not leave you disoriented after coming down from it. I believe Breko has done some testers on that as well as others here."
> ...


Strayfox said the Kudra crosses are super strong. almost too strong. I think he was reviewing bandaloop when he said that (kudra x Instant Karma)


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 27, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> Loving these beans from the pooch hoodie sale. Heard so much good about the stardawg. But I've also always wanted a NL5 cross, and this one came by total surprise! That crew sure is swell. Now I'm not sure which one to start first.
> 
> I wasn't familiar with Kudra (a Cali kush). I see it's also used in Bingo Pajama. Then I found this post from @calicat in 2014 :
> "Kudra came out of the same garden in San Diego in hiding where Suge Knight cut of Pure Kush came from. Other names I believe is the moet or champagne strain. B said the growth and hit profile is reminiscent of Grandaddy Purple just greener version. I have heard that it is a devastating indica that does not leave you disoriented after coming down from it. I believe Breko has done some testers on that as well as others here."
> ...





rollinfunk said:


> Strayfox said the Kudra crosses are super strong. almost too strong. I think he was reviewing bandaloop when he said that (kudra x Instant Karma)


I grew out 3 Bingo Pajama's and I dont think I'm gonna touch the rest of the pack. nothing notable found in any of them. kind of a sour earth/kush smell, taste is similar. When I think heavy hitting indica's I think of the hashplant crosses, the HAOG crosses, bubba crosses. Maybe mine were all super ASS leaners, but I still liked all my pure ASS plants WAY more than the Bingo Pajama.


----------



## doniawon (Apr 27, 2019)

joeypotseed said:


> Howdy fellas!
> 
> It’s been a long time since I’ve been on here and posted. Maybe 2 or 2.5 years. I lived with a gf for awhile so we grew tons and tons in a non med state. I became single and I figured it was way too dangerous having girls coming over all the time and for a secret to get out so I just quit the growing.
> 
> ...


Welcome back.
I'd guess marketing seeds, and building rep on ig would be the best option.
People would like old school bodhi stuff.
Women n growing.. there should be a book on the subject.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 27, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> Loving these beans from the pooch hoodie sale. Heard so much good about the stardawg. But I've also always wanted a NL5 cross, and this one came by total surprise! That crew sure is swell. Now I'm not sure which one to start first.
> 
> I wasn't familiar with Kudra (a Cali kush). I see it's also used in Bingo Pajama. Then I found this post from @calicat in 2014 :
> "Kudra came out of the same garden in San Diego in hiding where Suge Knight cut of Pure Kush came from. Other names I believe is the moet or champagne strain. B said the growth and hit profile is reminiscent of Grandaddy Purple just greener version. I have heard that it is a devastating indica that does not leave you disoriented after coming down from it. I believe Breko has done some testers on that as well as others here."
> ...


Seems like there were a few different bonus packs that went out. I got the stardawg cross, but instead of the NL5 cross you got, I ended up with a pack of Godhead (Blockhead x 88G13HP). No complaints at all, just intrigued at how many different bonus gift packs went out.


----------



## doniawon (Apr 27, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Got a question for you all:
> 
> How does Space Monkey compare with the GG4 clone?
> 
> I ask because I wonder if the reason why people like Space Monkey so much is because of its "GG4ishness," or if the Wookie brings something new that is an improvement over the GG4. I'm still running the GG4 clone because of its "alternative potency" but I'm about to give Space Monkey a run, so I can see for myself.


Wookie definitely alters the gg4, gives it a more citrus fruity flavor but still has the tennis ball factor. 
Also improves the structure. More of a tree rather than a lanky golf ball bush.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 27, 2019)

doniawon said:


> Wookie definitely alters the gg4, gives it a more citrus fruity flavor but still has the tennis ball factor.
> Also improves the structure. More of a tree rather than a lanky golf ball bush.



I still have no idea wtf it does cause I get stuck with all Male EVERYTIME I run the space monkey. 3 seeds 3 times all Male lol. I got a feeling the rest of my pack has a good female waiting on me. I normally run seed but will hold onto a cut this time... you guys all make me jealous lol..

Happy growing!


----------



## GrowRijt (Apr 27, 2019)

numberfour said:


> A revegged Space Monkey
> View attachment 4323557
> 
> Plant was run 1212 from seed and had some of the loudest terps I've come across, out of two phenos she was tastiest and had a great stone. I was wary of the Wookie male at first, on paper just didnt sound appealing to me but I've been proved wrong. This will replace my Goji that I ran for a few years.


There is still some bong hits left on that one.


----------



## thezephyr (Apr 27, 2019)

JHashmore said:


> Those roots are insane what are you using!? I have a Ethiopian banana X 88g13hashplant tester that looks like it’s on it’s way there but that is seriously encrusted.


that's awesome to hear, I grew the ethiopian banana x omg and I loved those plants. that particular hybrid wasn't stable but the ethiopian banana female has a ton of potential. can't wait to see how the 88g13hp hybrid turns out for you. 
The ethiopian banana x omg also had insane root growth, it literally had fluffy healthy roots growing straight upwards out of my topsoil. your hybrid should be easy to clone.


----------



## thezephyr (Apr 27, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> Loving these beans from the pooch hoodie sale. Heard so much good about the stardawg. But I've also always wanted a NL5 cross, and this one came by total surprise! That crew sure is swell. Now I'm not sure which one to start first.
> 
> I wasn't familiar with Kudra (a Cali kush). I see it's also used in Bingo Pajama. Then I found this post from @calicat in 2014 :
> "Kudra came out of the same garden in San Diego in hiding where Suge Knight cut of Pure Kush came from. Other names I believe is the moet or champagne strain. B said the growth and hit profile is reminiscent of Grandaddy Purple just greener version. I have heard that it is a devastating indica that does not leave you disoriented after coming down from it. I believe Breko has done some testers on that as well as others here."
> ...


the kudra is bodhi's name for a bay area strain called champagne, moet, or sometimes phantom. I think bodhi mentioned on breedbay that he thought the idea of using a brand (moet) as a name for such a beautiful plant was a bit crass. 
ken estes also used this cut in his champagne and phantom hybrids.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 27, 2019)

Boosky said:


> Is it ok to ask for trades on here?


I have a half pack of Tiger Mountain and Jungle Spice that I will never get to again. I have been on here for awhile(longer than my joining date- I have read every thread in this forum) and would gift them to a long standing member that I am familiar with. Tiger Mountain was a huge yielding Sativa dominant monster that one not dare to indulge before bedtime. You will not sleep! Also seems to have no ceiling, the more you smoke the higher you get but at a cost. Overindulgence will lead to paranoia and/or kind of hallucinations realm. Jungle Spice was just what it says, spicy! The first time my wife smelled it her exact words were “That smells spicy”. Tastes spicy as well. Jungle spice is thick greasy leathery stand up in your face beast with the potency you’d expect from Bodhi hybrids. No staking at all for either one. Both had great highs and Tiger Mountain was loved by most and Jungle Spice loved more by the true Heads in my circle. It is truly unique. I am not very good at descriptions but would recommend both of these strains. Any Bodhi F2’s would be welcomed. Thanks, Boosky.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 27, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I still have no idea wtf it does cause I get stuck with all Male EVERYTIME I run the space monkey. 3 seeds 3 times all Male lol. I got a feeling the rest of my pack has a good female waiting on me. I normally run seed but will hold onto a cut this time... you guys all make me jealous lol..
> 
> Happy growing!


I think it is telling you to save some pollen from one of them and make yourself something special that no one else has.


----------



## jbcCT (Apr 27, 2019)

SensiPuff said:


> Does anyone know what the lineage is on the roadkill unicorn v.2 freebie from glg? I know the first version was snow lotus x purple unicorn... not actually rks. Any ideas?


I grew RK V2 last summer and these were dank, literally pink colas, purples. Looked nothing like my Bodhi kush I grew next to them. They looked like aliens. I was wondering same thing as you. Best I could find was this....https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Road_Kill_Unicorn/Bodhi_Seeds/


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 27, 2019)

off topic but i am sure bodhi fans would be interested in this as well. i had read on OG that SSSC is coming back and dude (Kees) apparently has kept neville's original haze alive for the last 30 something years. i think jorge cervantes said it in an interview or something. is this old news or anyone confirm thsi is true?


----------



## growslut (Apr 27, 2019)

Super impressed with the first finished DLA5 f2 from @Rosinallday

Its the best kind of deliciously offensive stench. It might not be skunk or RKS, but it is the closest smell I have grown in the past few years. Like skunk's cousin. Hands down the stinkiest plant in the garden, and in the jars.

Decent yield. Good resistance to mold and mildew. 100% stable. No ballsacs or bananas the entire grow.

The smoke has great flavor. Its the perfect daytime indica with that 'oomphfff' to relax your head and body, but this pheno does not have a couch lock effect.

HUGE 'Thank You' to Rosin! This has been one of my favorite strains to grow, and I really look forward to pheno hunting more of these f2's and the DLA5 crosses!


----------



## mathed (Apr 27, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> I dont have space cowboy but i just ordered granolafunk (GSC forumcut x Wookie 15) and spacecake (GSC forumcut x Snowlotus) .. I ordered mine from SHOE @Headiegardens.com.. He has what u want and so does greatlakegentics


Ran Granolafunk 2 times. First time it hermied and smelled like a granola bar, looked kinda like beasters....lots of seeds.

The second time, well, it turned out GREAT. Super funky but it didn’t smell like granola, more like skunk with a lemony fuel afterburn. It looked completely different too, sticky and condensed, no seeds.


----------



## InstadovB (Apr 27, 2019)

Green Lotus #3 The 8 above are day 34. The 4 biggest will be flipped in 8 days. 2 biggest on back left (Mango HP #1 and Green Lotus #1) are quite hefty already. 

All the Space Monkey are generally smaller than the rest. Something is off track seemingly, but the SM #1 and #2 responded well to being topped. All the lower branches are almost caught up to the top which is ideal. Also stem rub on #1 reveals some very unique smells. Mojito, menthol, and vicks vapor rub. Really hope that sticks out through flower. Hoping for a female on #1, but just happy to be growing again dudes.


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 27, 2019)

New bodhi gear has landed!!!


----------



## SimpleBox (Apr 28, 2019)

Looking for help, is there a clear cut winner on any of these freebies that jbcseeds is offering? Any advice is appreciated.

Lemon HP v2
Heavenly HP
Goldstar X Snow Lotus
Wookie 7 X Dread Bread
Soul Mate
Space Cake


----------



## numberfour (Apr 28, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> There is still some bong hits left on that one.


Haha it has crossed my mind 

Was chatting to a friend today and Magic Carpet (Lebowski x 88G13HP) came up, has any one any info on the Lebowski mother used?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 28, 2019)

SimpleBox said:


> Looking for help, is there a clear cut winner on any of these freebies that jbcseeds is offering? Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> Lemon HP v2
> Heavenly HP
> ...


Sure hope Soulmate is as I have 6 seedlings in veg tent! Wookie and G13HP crosses have been good to me!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 28, 2019)

jbcCT said:


> I grew RK V2 last summer and these were dank, literally pink colas, purples. Looked nothing like my Bodhi kush I grew next to them. They looked like aliens. I was wondering same thing as you. Best I could find was this....https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Road_Kill_Unicorn/Bodhi_Seeds/


Did the RK V2 colas look like this?
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 28, 2019)

SimpleBox said:


> Looking for help, is there a clear cut winner on any of these freebies that jbcseeds is offering? Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> Lemon HP v2
> Heavenly HP
> ...


i can't speak from first hand experience but i would say it depends on what you are into other than obviously dank ass fire because it will prolly all be that. what i mean is are you interested in some of the older more rare gear or you after bodhi's take on more current trends like with space cake. on the topic of space cake, and i am not being negative or saying this is the case i am sorta asking this myself, but ik the original GSC was a herm issue not sure fo forum cut, i have read others say snow lotus has a recessive herm trait so putting those two together makes me wonder. if this wasn't a bodhi cross i would prolly worry but given he is the man i am sure he tested these thoroughly thru his testers etc.
if you like old school stuff i will admit if it was me i would want to see the heavenly HP and the goldstar cross. somenice old genes in those it seems. fyi i am assuming the heavenly is the one bred by master thai from romulan joe seeds. i would also like to try the soulmate because i like to see the pinesoul and the goji fight it out. i mean pine and berries mmmm


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 28, 2019)

SimpleBox said:


> Looking for help, is there a clear cut winner on any of these freebies that jbcseeds is offering? Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> Lemon HP v2
> Heavenly HP
> ...


Would go with 88 male crosses...Lemon, Heavenly HP


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 28, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> i can't speak from first hand experience but i would say it depends on what you are into other than obviously dank ass fire because it will prolly all be that. what i mean is are you interested in some of the older more rare gear or you after bodhi's take on more current trends like with space cake. on the topic of space cake, and i am not being negative or saying this is the case i am sorta asking this myself, but ik the original GSC was a herm issue not sure fo forum cut, i have read others say snow lotus has a recessive herm trait so putting those two together makes me wonder. if this wasn't a bodhi cross i would prolly worry but given he is the man i am sure he tested these thoroughly thru his testers etc.
> if you like old school stuff i will admit if it was me i would want to see the heavenly HP and the goldstar cross. somenice old genes in those it seems. fyi i am assuming the heavenly is the one bred by master thai from romulan joe seeds. i would also like to try the soulmate because i like to see the pinesoul and the goji fight it out. i mean pine and berries mmmm


U got me worried, i ordered granola funk and space cake... I have never ran any cookies or cookie hybrids


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 28, 2019)

doniawon said:


> Wookie definitely alters the gg4, gives it a more citrus fruity flavor but still has the tennis ball factor.
> Also improves the structure. More of a tree rather than a lanky golf ball bush.


Ah, I see. That's a good point. I'm really not a fan of the GG4's (lack of) structure. And now that I finally gave the Wookie a chance (c'mon, lavender?) that sounds really good. Definitely gonna give it a spin this fall.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 28, 2019)

I wonder about Snow Lotus also.


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 28, 2019)

My wife wanted something more "girlie smellin stuff" i just splurged on 4/20 sales n grabbed Duke Diamonds 187,BurnoutChem,6mil..so i grabbed the granola funk n space cake.. SHOE at Headie Gardens recommended the Bing but my dumbass had to get cookies hybrid. Now after all this reading u all have me worried. Any1 wanna trade? i will recieve my order tomorrow


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 28, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> U got me worried, i ordered granola funk and space cake... I have never ran any cookies or cookie hybrids


I run all kinds of cookie genetics in my tent. There's no hermie issue, except for a nanner here and there, unless there's a little light leak. I mean a pin prick. If there's no light leaks, there won't be a problem.

(Frankly, I think the "cookies go hermie" rumor was started by the original marketing team to keep people from growing out the bagseeds. I've been running an old cookie bagseed for years, and it just does not hermie.)

EDIT: Yes, there are also shady "breeders" who sold some straight untested genetics. That will be a problem far beyond cookies.


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 28, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> I run all kinds of cookie genetics in my tent. There's no hermie issue, except for a nanner here and there, unless there's a little light leak. I mean a pin prick. If there's no light leaks, there won't be a problem.
> 
> (Frankly, I think the "cookies go hermie" rumor was started by the original marketing team to keep people from growing out the bagseeds. I've been running an old cookie bagseed for years, and it just does not hermie.)
> 
> EDIT: Yes, there are also shady "breeders" who sold some straight untested genetics. That will be a problem far beyond cookies.


Well u gave me hope, thanks


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 28, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> U got me worried, i ordered granola funk and space cake... I have never ran any cookies or cookie hybrids


see i didnt want to post that and scare ppl or give off bad vibes. i think you can rest asured your in good hands if they made it to retail. if they are testers then ig some worry is warranted, but if testers then well ig expectations should always be a little quelled. good luck, and i am no where near as experienced as most here so see what they say. i just wanted to share what i knew of those strains prior to being crossed
i would certainly by them man so don't get it twisted. i have stuff with snowlotus and its dank, and the forum cut maybe isnt the same as the cookie fam cut or was actually worked a bit. i actually wanted the granola funk but im always broke lol.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 28, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> My wife wanted something more "girlie smellin stuff" i just splurged on 4/20 sales n grabbed Duke Diamonds 187,BurnoutChem,6mil..so i grabbed the granola funk n space cake.. SHOE at Headie Gardens recommended the Bing but my dumbass had to get cookies hybrid. Now after all this reading u all have me worried. Any1 wanna trade? i will recieve my order tomorrow


Cookies rule, man. You'll be happy.


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 28, 2019)

I know this off topic but has any1 looked at Nspecta ABC hybrids? Australian Bastard Cannabis .. He S1 it and created a few hybrids. Besides Bodhi, Nspesta might be the best if not def top 5 breeders in game.. Odd lookin bitch i will post a pic


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 28, 2019)

.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 28, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> Well u gave me hope, thanks





Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> I run all kinds of cookie genetics in my tent. There's no hermie issue, except for a nanner here and there, unless there's a little light leak. I mean a pin prick. If there's no light leaks, there won't be a problem.
> 
> (Frankly, I think the "cookies go hermie" rumor was started by the original marketing team to keep people from growing out the bagseeds. I've been running an old cookie bagseed for years, and it just does not hermie.)
> 
> EDIT: Yes, there are also shady "breeders" who sold some straight untested genetics. That will be a problem far beyond cookies.


well i will add that when i say herm nanners kinda count, unless from over ripening, as some ppl don't want that. me idc i grew a blue dream for years that selfed itself very lightly on a cpl buds every harvest. i actually saw it as saving me work and giving me free seeds for back up. when mites wiped me out thats all i had to start over was my BD selfed seeds lol. where i will disagree tho is that the cookie fam cut is rumor to be herm. if i am not mistaken kevin jodrey and sherb i think worked directly with cookie fam to help with release of seeds they recently did like last year or whatever. he said it was a huge hassle to reel in the herm. the original clone was was a herm problem but thsoe guys, i may have sherbinski wrong but it was one of the big guys kevin knows, got it stable


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 28, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> I know this off topic but has any1 looked at Nspecta ABC hybrids? Australian Bastard Cannabis .. He S1 it and created a few hybrids. Besides Bodhi, Nspesta might be the best if not def top 5 breeders in game.. Odd lookin bitch i will post a pic


i'd put meangene ahead of him however as someone without access to old elite clones nspecta's work speaks to me personally and i appreciate that service he provides S1'ing shit, but i wouldn't rank them. my top 5 or so are kinda on the same level with guys like bodhi at the top simply because of the added good karma he provides the community and his travels sourcing those old cultivars.. bodhi is def #1, nspecta is the master of selfing which is awesome, but i think meangene has more vast experience breeding


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 28, 2019)

Yea cant go wrong there.. I like Nspecta prices lol ..i doubt i ever pay what Afficionados ask for ... I have a cut off right about $150 a pack...wife would kill me... Whats every1 got going right now


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 28, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> Yea cant go wrong there.. I like Nspecta prices lol ..i doubt i ever pay what Afficionados ask for ... I have a cut off right about $150 a pack...wife would kill me... Whats every1 got going right now


mean gene collabed with afficianado he isnt afficianado. meangene is freeborn selections but he is the same price as afficianado. afficianado i think has it's roots with mandelbrot forget who runs it now tbh. i am fairly sure tho that meangene only worked with them regarding black lime and his cherry stuff


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 28, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> My wife wanted something more "girlie smellin stuff" i just splurged on 4/20 sales n grabbed Duke Diamonds 187,BurnoutChem,6mil..so i grabbed the granola funk n space cake.. SHOE at Headie Gardens recommended the Bing but my dumbass had to get cookies hybrid. Now after all this reading u all have me worried. Any1 wanna trade? i will recieve my order tomorrow


that's some real dank gas there man, nothing girlie about those lol  jk btw, however i think bodhis wookie is a lavender cross maybe if you can find another lavender like strain or a berry strain crossed with wookie you will have that femanine smell you are after. you may have to ask around here tho as he doesn't breed with wookie anymore i dont think


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 28, 2019)

Gotcha.. Not to familar with it..if im not gonna spend that much i wont even look at it.. U seem like u know a lil.. What would u go with from csi..
Mendo x urkel= mendo purple urkel or 
Urkel x mendo = tri- county purps


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 28, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> Gotcha.. Not to familar with it..if im not gonna spend that much i wont even look at it.. U seem like u know a lil.. What would u go with from csi..
> Mendo x urkel= mendo purple urkel or
> Urkel x mendo = tri- county purps


i wouldn't be able to help on that one sorry. i can say tho that the urkle is nspectas wheelhouse and you cannot go wrong with either prolly. and i don't blame you on the price bortha. i dont spend that either tho if i had money like that i would. closest i have come to meangenes work is a black lime cross with truth serum someone did


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 28, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> My wife wanted something more "girlie smellin stuff" i just splurged on 4/20 sales n grabbed Duke Diamonds 187,BurnoutChem,6mil..so i grabbed the granola funk n space cake.. SHOE at Headie Gardens recommended the Bing but my dumbass had to get cookies hybrid. Now after all this reading u all have me worried. Any1 wanna trade? i will recieve my order tomorrow


space cake is fine. dont worry about it.


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 28, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> space cake is fine. dont worry
> 
> space cake hermed for me... had a mint funk pheno seeded the room on the 1st clone run...ripped it out , but too late...


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 28, 2019)

1 out of how many? i have tried to destroy the pack i ran in harsh conditions & had no herms... i liked it so much i made f2's last year...


----------



## hillbill (Apr 28, 2019)

My very “girlie girl” wife likes the most stinking hashy Skunkish Maximus flowers I can grow.


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 28, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> 1 out of how many? i have tried to destroy the pack i ran in harsh conditions & had no herms... i liked it so much i made f2's last year...


I ran half a pack, had 3 females, and the chocolate mint one was the culprit....great smoke,tiny yield but herm =trash for me...


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 28, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> that's some real dank gas there man, nothing girlie about those lol  jk btw, however i think bodhis wookie is a lavender cross maybe if you can find another lavender like strain or a berry strain crossed with wookie you will have that femanine smell you are after. you may have to ask around here tho as he doesn't breed with wookie anymore i dont think


"Lavender like" sounds as if i need to check out some Maddfarmer. I loved his Pot Cast interview. No flavor of the month with him.. Urkel and her sister Lavender and his Clementine not crockets is the base of all his lines


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 28, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> U got me worried, i ordered granola funk and space cake... I have never ran any cookies or cookie hybrids


Assuming it’s a recessive trait on both sides, you should have no better than a 25% chance of seeing it from seed. I don’t know that it would completely dissuade me from running it, but I’d just keep a really close watch on it In flower. If you’re hoping to find a keeper, make sure to label your clones really well.

Edit: of course there’s about a 98% chance I don’t know what I’m talking about due to extreme newbishness


----------



## The GreenBastard (Apr 28, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Haha it has crossed my mind
> 
> Was chatting to a friend today and Magic Carpet (Lebowski x 88G13HP) came up, has any one any info on the Lebowski mother used?



This is from shoe at headiegardens. Sounds like a winner to me.

HERE IS THE INFO FOR “Magic Carpet” which is (Lebowski x 1988 G13 HP):..... lebowski is an old la kush cut that smells like hairspray from the 90's crossed to instant karma..


----------



## Chronic811 (Apr 28, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Ah, I see. That's a good point. I'm really not a fan of the GG4's (lack of) structure. And now that I finally gave the Wookie a chance (c'mon, lavender?) that sounds really good. Definitely gonna give it a spin this fall.


What do you mean lack of structure on gg4? She’s built like a gorilla


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 28, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> What do you mean lack of structure on gg4? She’s built like a gorilla


Hah? What? Maybe I don't have the real cut then. Mine is all over the place and viney. I've had it for years, and it smokes like any GG4 I've ever had. But she's definitely no gorilla.


----------



## InstadovB (Apr 28, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Hah? What? Maybe I don't have the real cut then. Mine is all over the place and viney. I've had it for years, and it smokes like any GG4 I've ever had. But she's definitely no gorilla.


This is the exact reason why I stopped taking clones and started buying seeds. All the hearsay about all these "elite" cuts, and the infestation with god knows what issues that came with them. I received russet mites this way. Either way, I'm over that, but now it's all about the thrill of the hunt.

Edit: I suppose I'm just not in on the right circles to have proper access, but I'm far from that now as I've ran to the woods since.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 28, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> This is the exact reason why I stopped taking clones and started buying seeds. All the hearsay about all these "elite" cuts, and the infestation with god knows what issues that came with them. I received russet mites this way. Either way, I'm over that, but now it's all about the thrill of the hunt.
> 
> Edit: I suppose I'm just not in on the right circles to have proper access, but I'm far from that now as I've ran to the woods since.


Right with you on this. I picked up a couple cuts when I bought my house because I was eager to get going again, but now I would way rather grow from seed. (And I live in a place where any popular cut is pretty easy to obtain through retail, but I still prefer good seeds.)

Edit: Where I'm from, pretty much everyone grows from clones, so I thought that was just how it was done.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 28, 2019)

Bout to flip me some Dank Sinatra's. They are the hardiest, strongest plants I got in veg right now. Looking very forward to flowering them out, and I should take a clone to use in a seed project. Maybe find a dream beaver male and make some Dank Beaver?


----------



## Krippie94 (Apr 28, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> I agree about the LT. I grew them out a few years ago and fell in love with the plant. I liked it more than Goji and I ran them side by side. Probably in my top 3 favorite plants I've grown and top 5 favorite smokes. We're running 3 packs of them now and have identified a couple awesome males so far. Focusing on males mostly bc the females will all be good  Also growing black triangle and nikah. Nikah is a little stronger more up and racy high than the LT. LTs were more like a relaxing but not tiring at all. Like a bliss blanket. Looking forward to trying the black triangle and the phone home eventually too. There's a reason so many breeders are using the TK.
> 
> Here's my Bodhi stash with some pollen chucks using Bodhi gear included. I gave names to a few of the unnamed crosses to make things easier for me. :
> 
> ...


Sunnies Jack! Right on!


----------



## Krippie94 (Apr 28, 2019)

!


----------



## InstadovB (Apr 28, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Right with you on this. I picked up a couple cuts when I bought my house because I was eager to get going again, but now I would way rather grow from seed. (And I live in a place where any popular cut is pretty easy to obtain through retail, but I still prefer good seeds.)
> 
> Edit: Where I'm from, pretty much everyone grows from clones, so I thought that was just how it was done.


I feel like i'm in the right circles now since purchasing Bodhi gear. Bodhi has all the cuts, current and nostalgia, and crosses them to be unique. I'm definitely a clone grower as well, and I have 12 different strains from Bodhi now that I need to get through to find some fire phenos.


----------



## Krippie94 (Apr 28, 2019)

It's not Bodhi...all apologies. But I'm running this afPAK x Alien Apple Warp next to the DLA#5 which took an amazingly unfortunate turn for the death.
My fine young upstart protege dropped half the babies on their heads...lesson learned. Movin' right along.
The afPAK x AAW 8 blade fan???
Just thought it was note worthy.


----------



## Krippie94 (Apr 28, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> It's not Bodhi...all apologies. But I'm running this afPAK x Alien Apple Warp next to the DLA#5 which took an amazingly unfortunate turn for the death.
> My fine young upstart protege dropped half the babies on their heads...lesson learned. Movin' right along.
> The afPAK x AAW 8 blade fan???
> Just thought it was note worthy.


LOOK CLOSELY...


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Apr 28, 2019)

Went on a last-chance crack-a-thon to get a few more plants for June 1 outdoor planting. A few fems, a few regulars, and a couple hopeful pollen chucks: Cherry Queen x More Cowbell and Wonka Bars (Exotic) x More Cowbell. 

I figure the Cowbell will hype up the Cherry Queen, but she'll add that twist, and the GMO x Cowbell chuck might just be too much. Or not


----------



## toomp (Apr 28, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Sure hope Soulmate is as I have 6 seedlings in veg tent! Wookie and G13HP crosses have been good to me!


Keep us updated


----------



## numberfour (Apr 29, 2019)

The GreenBastard said:


> This is from shoe at headiegardens. Sounds like a winner to me.
> 
> HERE IS THE INFO FOR “Magic Carpet” which is (Lebowski x 1988 G13 HP):..... lebowski is an old la kush cut that smells like hairspray from the 90's crossed to instant karma..


Thank you, my friend went ahead and made a purchase after I passed on the info.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 29, 2019)

toomp said:


> Keep us updated


I'll also be updating on 2 WookieHP in early flower and 4 Sleeskunk(DNA) x Space Monkey.

Wookie, Wookie, Wookie, Wookie!


----------



## mrfreshy (Apr 29, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Hah? What? Maybe I don't have the real cut then. Mine is all over the place and viney. I've had it for years, and it smokes like any GG4 I've ever had. But she's definitely no gorilla.


you have the right cut. Floppy as all hell, super hollow stems.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 29, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I'll also be updating on 2 WookieHP in early flower and 4 Sleeskunk(DNA) x Space Monkey.
> 
> Wookie, Wookie, Wookie, Wookie!


yea man!! sounds good i'm staying tuned. i am excited to try something with wookie myself. i have one or two crosses with it in the fridge. the appalachia in it is intriguing to me. if i am not mistaken it was appalachia that ken used and "mislabeled" as bay11 to win a cup or some competition anyway.


----------



## SimpleBox (Apr 29, 2019)

Is the best way to pick a heavy Indica by looking at the male plant in the description? The amount of strains offered is overwhelming.
Which would be the heaviest Indicas from this list of males..
SnowLotus
Appalachia 
88g13hp
Wookie15
Temple
Sunshine Daydream


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 29, 2019)

SimpleBox said:


> Is the best way to pick a heavy Indica by looking at the male plant in the description? The amount of strains offered is overwhelming.
> Which would be the heaviest Indicas from this list of males..
> SnowLotus
> Appalachia
> ...


88g13hp and SnowLotus


----------



## hillbill (Apr 29, 2019)

Secret Chief is a mighty Indica!


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 29, 2019)

SimpleBox said:


> Is the best way to pick a heavy Indica by looking at the male plant in the description? The amount of strains offered is overwhelming.
> Which would be the heaviest Indicas from this list of males..
> SnowLotus
> Appalachia
> ...


well my approach would be to grow a cpl diff ones or allot of one and search for a pheno not a strain that has the desired effect. i am sure there are strains that all phenos have a couchlock but in my experience the high varies greatly from plant to plant so just buy crosses that are heavy indica and hunt for the one that jives with your needs


----------



## SimpleBox (Apr 29, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Secret Chief is a mighty Indica!


I'd buy it but it's sold out on Glg.
I wanna pick up a new release with 88g13hp being the male.
Options are...
'Aluna' - (Colombian red x 88g13hp)
'Magenta Hashplant V2' - (Purple unicorn f4 x 88g13hp)
'Magic Carpet' - (Lebowski x 88g13hp)

Do you people try new releases or wait till a handful find fire then jump on the hype train?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 29, 2019)

The G13HP daddy seems like a champ and I don’t think any cross would be weak.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Apr 29, 2019)

SimpleBox said:


> I'd buy it but it's sold out on Glg.
> I wanna pick up a new release with 88g13hp being the male.
> Options are...
> 'Aluna' - (Colombian red x 88g13hp)
> ...


Magenta hashplant would be good. Colombian red is a pure sativa


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Apr 29, 2019)

SimpleBox said:


> Is the best way to pick a heavy Indica by looking at the male plant in the description? The amount of strains offered is overwhelming.
> Which would be the heaviest Indicas from this list of males..
> SnowLotus
> Appalachia
> ...


From most indica to most sativa would be if I’m correct:
88g13hp
Sunshine day dream
Wookie
Appalachia 
Snow lotus
Temple


----------



## thezephyr (Apr 29, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> From most indica to most sativa would be if I’m correct:
> 88g13hp
> Sunshine day dream
> Wookie
> ...


that list looks right to me, in my experience the appalachia and snow lotus add a mild sativa hybrid aspect to all their crosses.
@SimpleBox Look for an 88g13hp hybrid with a full indica mother, and I think you should get the effects you need.


----------



## thezephyr (Apr 29, 2019)

SimpleBox said:


> I'd buy it but it's sold out on Glg.
> I wanna pick up a new release with 88g13hp being the male.
> Options are...
> 'Aluna' - (Colombian red x 88g13hp)
> ...


I'd recommend one of the deep line alchemy variants, those are all pure indica hashplant heirloom hybrids.


----------



## Hempire828 (Apr 29, 2019)

I’ve ordered the Soar (Columbia Red x OMG). Can someone enlighten me on the OMG... I understand the Columbia Red is pure sativa.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Apr 29, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> I’ve ordered the Soar (Columbia Red x OMG). Can someone enlighten me on the OMG... I understand the Columbia Red is pure sativa.


Omg is old mother Ghani, think it’s an Afghan


----------



## Hempire828 (Apr 29, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Omg is old mother Ghani, think it’s an Afghan


Preciate it... can’t wait to get them... seems he is the man with the plan...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 29, 2019)

Got my hoodie and seeds this weekend. 

They ran out of the stardawg cross but I'm happy with the replacement.

Thinking I'll pop the bubbashine shortly.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Apr 29, 2019)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Got my hoodie and seeds this weekend.
> 
> They ran out of the stardawg cross but I'm happy with the replacement.
> 
> ...


Dam those are some pretty good crosses


----------



## Bob's Thumb (Apr 29, 2019)

Week 5 Update: Hollyweed

High Everyone,

Just a quick update on the Hollyweeds. 

The cal mag issue has cleared itself up and things in are going good. I must say I'm really loving the look of these plants, the short stature and crazy wide leaves. From my limited experience I've never seen such fat leaves Is that from the 88g13hp or hpk? Only 3 out of the 11 have all 2 of those characteristics

For all the cloning wizards I have a question. It's coming the time I need to sex plants, I need to take clones which I'm pretty adapt to with my established Dinafem mother plant. However I'm a little green when it comes to taking clones off seedling plants. My question is; is it fine to clone the top section of the plant or will my success rate be low? Would it be better to top them and clone off one of the branches that come out?

Other than that for those interested feeds this week I've kept at 1.1ec/5.8-6.2ph (My tap water is 0.3ec). Environment is set at 22°c/45%rh. Every Monday I incorporate mycorrhiza into my feeds. I feed daily.

Happy Growing Everyone


----------



## JHashmore (Apr 29, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Preciate it... can’t wait to get them... seems he is the man with the plan...


It is afghani but not a squat indica really. That soar will be sativa leaning 10-14 weeks I think. Reallybigjesusfreak grew it out I believe. The OMG adds power, that’s for sure from what I’ve experienced personally.


----------



## Hempire828 (Apr 29, 2019)

JHashmore said:


> It is afghani but not a squat indica really. That soar will be sativa leaning 10-14 weeks I think. Reallybigjesusfreak grew it out I believe. The OMG adds power, that’s for sure from what I’ve experienced personally.


Truly appreciated... I can’t wait to add theses.. possible mix with my Rosetta Stone XX ... or maybe the Acapulco Gold from Barney....also included is the Lucky Wookie 8. Would you guys have any info, it would also be greatly appreciated..I always want something with the lucky charms in it...


----------



## greencropper (Apr 29, 2019)

newbie to Bodhi gear & enjoying the vigor & phenotypes offered by this bank, pictured below are 2 approx 4' high just back from a week with an Archive Face Off OG BX2 male, can see plenty more pollen chucks with this banks wares(Bodhi) in the future -

SSDD


Space Monkey


----------



## zeeman (Apr 29, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> I’ve ordered the Soar (Columbia Red x OMG). Can someone enlighten me on the OMG... I understand the Columbia Red is pure sativa.


Jesus has a review on here


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> I’ve ordered the Soar (Columbia Red x OMG). Can someone enlighten me on the OMG... I understand the Columbia Red is pure sativa.


Ive posted pretty extensively about it on this thread. Tastes and smells like canned spinach, smokes like an antidepressant.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 29, 2019)

and no I cannot post anything new about it. I'm on a new computer and lost all my old reviews/photos saved on my old one. sorry all.


----------



## Hempire828 (Apr 29, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Ive posted pretty extensively about it on this thread. Tastes and smells like canned spinach, smokes like an antidepressant.


Ok thanks I will search..


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Yeah I just tried searching and I cannot find the report, I swear I wrote one up and submitted it here. I'll keep searching for it too.


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 29, 2019)

Courtesy of headiegardens 4/20 bogo 

 

Going to be a while before I can pop the secret chief. The phone home is going to a friend in need. Like money, can never have enough sticker swag!


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Apr 29, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Courtesy of headiegardens 4/20 bogo
> 
> View attachment 4325310
> 
> Going to be a while before I can pop the secret chief. The phone home is going to a friend in need. Like money, can never have enough sticker swag!


What’s the password?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 29, 2019)

Going to be a fun week! Still waiting on a bunch of other shit... I dont have my grass roots 4x4 living soil bed, gro kashi, bio ag tm-7 (but the buildasoil big 6 version), cover crop seed etc.

But I do have a few babies going and have a couple cuts in quarantine to root and eliminate any possible pests etc. All in solo or 1 gallon smart pot for now and in Malibu potting soil with a hint of added neem cake. The soil is coco based with 25% Malibu compost and VERY minimum perlite. Seems like one of the best bagged soil I have come across. I'm not a fan of most.. only concern I had is putting it from a one gallon of that mix that's coco based into my peat mix but I think after a week should work itself out. The Malibu soil also drains very well for those who may care.

Im just going to build my soil in next 3 days or so and keep the little ones happy while I wait on my soil for 2 weeks. Waiting on cuts to root anyway (2 days in rapid rooter). 

Had a fungus nat problem that got out of control for a few days and now I have not seen any but those damn things suck with babies. Had a few get a little funkey on me but new growth after trapping larve in soil with pumice for a mulch layer (tempoary) is looking good. When I get my cover crop seed more barley straw and seed getting thrown down. Starting a ipm as well just been a little lazy and need to get some oils from my mom lol. My luckey wookies seemed to fight the nats the best and are sailing right along in veg now


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Apr 29, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> What’s the password?


It’s muffcabbage lol. 

I’m thinking of grabbing two packs off of GLG, I’m for-sure grabbing Twin Flame. Need help deciding between a DLA(want something fuely, gassy) or SSDD. Any help guys? Freebies will be Heavenly HP and More Cowbell Remix 


Then I’m mostly likely done for the year with seed purchases.


----------



## SMT69 (Apr 30, 2019)

big thx @thenotsoesoteric for sharing these, they will be cherished


----------



## toomp (Apr 30, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I'll also be updating on 2 WookieHP in early flower and 4 Sleeskunk(DNA) x Space Monkey.
> 
> Wookie, Wookie, Wookie, Wookie!


I'm down. I saw people not bother because wookie was thought to only add terps not strengths. So I'm here.


----------



## toomp (Apr 30, 2019)

SimpleBox said:


> Is the best way to pick a heavy Indica by looking at the male plant in the description? The amount of strains offered is overwhelming.
> Which would be the heaviest Indicas from this list of males..
> SnowLotus
> Appalachia
> ...


Getting slimmer but I was told 88s are it for power but this was pre ssdd and appy was going going away.


----------



## maple sloth (Apr 30, 2019)

Flipped the switch on this Barefoot Doctor lady a couple nights ago. I'm going to put a net up and start tucking her under today or tomorrow. Anyone know the average flower time on this strain?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 30, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> Flipped the switch on this Barefoot Doctor lady a couple nights ago. I'm going to put a net up and start tucking her under today or tomorrow. Anyone know the average flower time on this strain?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325730



I have no idea man sorry. I just had to say that thing looks some healthy and happy. You should be proud! Happy growing!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 30, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> Flipped the switch on this Barefoot Doctor lady a couple nights ago. I'm going to put a net up and start tucking her under today or tomorrow. Anyone know the average flower time on this strain?
> 
> 
> Nu-Be said:
> ...


See above. Great grow report.


----------



## maple sloth (Apr 30, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I have no idea man sorry. I just had to say that thing looks some healthy and happy. You should be proud! Happy growing!


Thanks mate.



Jp.the.pope said:


> See above. Great grow report.


I don't see any mention on flower time.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 30, 2019)

Skywalker x PU F3 #1 is the stand out plant at day 39 from flip, with the testers I am running. I was told the PU stood for Purple Unicorn but one whiff of #1 and #2 and I think PU stands for how bad they stink lol They legit smell like actual shit. It is disgusting but oh so pretty haha
 
 

Cheers


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 30, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Skywalker x PU F3 #1 is the stand out plant at day 39 from flip, with the testers I am running. I was told the PU stood for Purple Unicorn but one whiff of #1 and #2 and I think PU stands for how bad they stink lol They legit smell like actual shit. It is disgusting but oh so pretty haha
> 
> 
> Cheers


Yea I ran the RKU F3 x G13HP a few years ago and straight up manure/barnyard stanky.... not enjoyable....


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 30, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> Yea I ran the RKU F3 x G13HP a few years ago and straight up manure/barnyard stanky.... not enjoyable....


I can handle the smell of manure. I don't have kids but the smell is exactly what I would picture the worst shitty diaper to smell like lol I really hope the smell changes.

Cheers


----------



## maple sloth (Apr 30, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I was told the PU stood for Purple Unicorn but one whiff of #1 and #2 and I think PU stands for how bad they stink lol They legit smell like actual shit. It is disgusting but oh so pretty haha


lmao!

Nicely done man she looks great! How far along is she?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 30, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> lmao!
> 
> Nicely done man she looks great! How far along is she?


If you look closely you shall find the answer you seek  

Cheers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 30, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> Yea I ran the RKU F3 x G13HP a few years ago and straight up manure/barnyard stanky.... not enjoyable....


Lol I thought I wanted to chase those stinky pheno's, find the rotten meat, shit like that. But that was my experience with RKUf3 was that it just tasted like barnyard grossness after it cured out. Started out fine, like berry ceder, and then just got nasty. I should try another wookie cross cause Purple wookie was not a great one for me. I liked it at first, not so much anymore.


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 30, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> If you look closely you shall find the answer you seek
> 
> Cheers


That looks like a great plant. One of the testers I did with the PU F3 had that poopy smell, another smells like straight anesthesia gas. Not sure how that is possible. Should I say that I never have found anything like that before. Oh and the poopy one I had in veg lost that aroma after cure. Can't wait to see how that lady turns out!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 30, 2019)

Jp.the.pope said:


> See above. Great grow report.


Touché 

Other then @Nu-Be posts I'm not sure where you would find that. 

He's the only one I remember running the doctor.


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 30, 2019)

After my Dominion splurge I had to get something girlie for wifey rrrr fuckin
Granola funk (gsc forum x wookie15)
Space Cake (gsc forum x snow lotus)


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 30, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> That looks like a great plant. One of the testers I did with the PU F3 had that poopy smell, another smells like straight anesthesia gas. Not sure how that is possible. Should I say that I never have found anything like that before. Oh and the poopy one I had in veg lost that aroma after cure. Can't wait to see how that lady turns out!


Good to hear the smell went away. Man is it ever gross lol Many years ago I ran Misty for a few years and the flowering plants smelled like the dirtiest socks you ever smelled, but it dried and cured to a really nice sweet smoke.

Cheers


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 30, 2019)

I have to say, Cocoon is an overlooked wookie cross. I found some phenomenal phenos in the testers, and an incredible Male in a subsequent pack....kept the Male a bit and have some excellent seeds I've been working with for a bit now...


----------



## mjw42 (Apr 30, 2019)

Loads of Bodhi offerings here. Guy is great to work with too.

http://www.cannabislife.tv/cgc

Click on 'Seed List'


----------



## maple sloth (Apr 30, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> If you look closely you shall find the answer you seek
> 
> Cheers


Oops haha I see now. She's lookin stellar for 39 days.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 30, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> Oops haha I see now. She's lookin stellar for 39 days.


Ya I am very happy with how it is doing. 
It was also nice to see someone who may of been as stoned as myself at the time 

Cheers


----------



## InstadovB (Apr 30, 2019)

Sorry guys, don't know what else to post but roots during veg. It's exciting to me, and I hope everyone else enjoys as well.

Mango Hashplant #1 10 days after transplanting to 2 gallon hempy bucket. This is the final home for this plant.

Flipping in 6 days. It's basically going to be hydro in flower which is the goal.

I also just popped 4 Cobra Lips yesterday since the Secret Chief hasn't come in quite yet. I don't think I'll be disappointed.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 30, 2019)

Day 29
very stretchy. Large plant in a 3 gal pot.


----------



## kona gold (May 1, 2019)

Some Mango Hashplants at 5 weeks!
Man i love this strain!
Dense frosty and all have very excellent terpenes!
Can't wait for these! Had a little herm issue in garden so a few seeds you will spot!


----------



## z.bud (May 1, 2019)

Got my Tao order today. Ran out of the star dog cross and the hoodie but I’ll take this.


----------



## waldo79 (May 1, 2019)

I really like hash flavor, do any Bodhi strains have phenos that carry it? I have picked up 4 of the 88G13HP crosses, Jungle Spice, Soul Food, DLA 10, Magic Carpet Ride. Any other crosses that might taste like hash?


----------



## greencropper (May 1, 2019)

those crazy gambling days are long gone...though im happy to put an each way bet on the 2 below

Space Monkey approx 3' high pollinated by SSDD male
  
SSDD approx 4' high pollinated by Space Monkey male


----------



## greencropper (May 1, 2019)

BBHP approx 3' high pollinated by SSDD male


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 1, 2019)

greencropper said:


> BBHP approx 3' high pollinated by SSDD male
> View attachment 4326524 View attachment 4326526


 Going to be one bitchn cross for sure. I'm surprised bodhi has not made this himself considering how popular these strains have been lately. Wish you the best of luck with this venture! 

Happy growing!


----------



## greencropper (May 1, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Going to be one bitchn cross for sure. I'm surprised bodhi has not made this himself considering how popular these strains have been lately. Wish you the best of luck with this venture!
> 
> Happy growing!


thanks, i would love to try crossing the Black Triangle with Space Monkey too, i guess Bodhi can't do every possible cross cos it would easily run into the hundreds? the amount Bodhi puts out is pretty amazing as it is


----------



## Hempire828 (May 1, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> Loads of Bodhi offerings here. Guy is great to work with too.
> 
> http://www.cannabislife.tv/cgc
> 
> Click on 'Seed List'


Nice


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 1, 2019)

greencropper said:


> thanks, i would love to try crossing the Black Triangle with Space Monkey too, i guess Bodhi can't do every possible cross cos it would easily run into the hundreds? the amount Bodhi puts out is pretty amazing as it is



Ya no shit he is a mad man lol. Sounds like you will have some fire In all your crosses. The names in these crosses suggest a great spot to start breeding and refining traits you like. Keep us updated on how these do when you run them. I'm sure I'm not the only one interested In this but if I am keep ME updated anyway as these crosses sound top notch to me and if/when refined a bit (top dollar beans) no doubt... I LOVE the price of bodhi and always get my money's worth and 100 percent germ rate. EVERY TIME!

love what you are doing here.good choices to cross no doubt! Happy growing!

( thinking about it I'd say out of the 150+ bodhi gear I have poped ALL have popped and only a few didnt make it past seedling).... mostly all my fault except a few...


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 1, 2019)

mrfreshy said:


> you have the right cut. Floppy as all hell, super hollow stems.


Yup, that's her. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Cathouse (May 1, 2019)

waldo79 said:


> I really like hash flavor, do any Bodhi strains have phenos that carry it? I have picked up 4 of the 88G13HP crosses, Jungle Spice, Soul Food, DLA 10, Magic Carpet Ride. Any other crosses that might taste like hash?


Try the Black Triangle , it’s got that musky exhale that’s unique 
Been a while since I’ve updated 
My limited but diverse testing of Bodhi gear is nearing its end 
Space Monkey
Sunshine Daydream
Dream Lotus
Silver Mountain 
Black Triangle 
Lucky Wookie
These were all sampled 
And my results are still not 100% conclusive 
Space Monkey great 65-75 day floppy loud bud 4.6 out of 5.0
Sunshine Daydream great 70 -75 day tower to floppy variations, seems that the smallest lowest yielder will be your favorite 4.95 out of 5.0
Dream Lotus wants to go at least 10 weeks towers with sativa dom. nice structure 4.6-4.8 
Silver Mountain 12 week nice structure purpling @ 10-11weeks minty exhale 4.6-4.7
Black Triangle wants to go 10+ weeks but worth it tower from seed clones are floppy 4.8-4.85
Lucky Wookie nothing conclusive enough to report 

Purple Unicorn/Mendo purp testers are finished and awaiting final results 

How do you rate your product?
Taste is important 
Setting is important 
Near Blackout moment 
If you chose the last one SSDD checks that one where others fail!

DONT Waste your $ on AMS garbage!

Thanks again goes out to Bodhi and family,GLG also.


----------



## Houstini (May 1, 2019)

Fun with Bodhi!
Goji pinesoul momma loaded up with f2s
 
Love triangle loaded up with goji


----------



## SimpleBox (May 2, 2019)

Can someone go in depth & school me on the 'deep line alchemy' strains.
Are the all stinky, old school potent strains?


----------



## hillbill (May 2, 2019)

Cathouse said:


> Try the Black Triangle , it’s got that musky exhale that’s unique
> Been a while since I’ve updated
> My limited but diverse testing of Bodhi gear is nearing its end
> Space Monkey
> ...


Have run Black Triangle, Space Monkey and SSDD and rate em more Space Monkey, Black Triangle then SSDD. All good though. No floppy phenos here but training/lights may have something to do with that. There is a 7 week pheno in Space Monkey. Taste on Monkey and Triangle is great with an old Mexican or Colombian taste on exhale that makes this old “freak” grin just a little!


----------



## Cathouse (May 2, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Have run Black Triangle, Space Monkey and SSDD and rate em more Space Monkey, Black Triangle then SSDD. All good though. No floppy phenos here but training/lights may have something to do with that. There is a 7 week pheno in Space Monkey. Taste on Monkey and Triangle is great with an old Mexican or Colombian taste on exhale that makes this old “freak” grin just a little!


I’ve noticed the Space Monkey also as you mentioned.
I was kinda surprised but saw your previous posts about it 
I concur some are 55 dayers


----------



## hillbill (May 2, 2019)

Cathouse said:


> I’ve noticed the Space Monkey also as you mentioned.
> I was kinda surprised but saw your previous posts about it
> I concur some are 55 dayers


I run 10/14 which seems to wack a couple days off flower time.

Phone Home seems somewhere between Black Triangle and the Monkey in nature.


----------



## mr. childs (May 2, 2019)

Cathouse said:


> Try the Black Triangle , it’s got that musky exhale that’s unique
> Been a while since I’ve updated
> My limited but diverse testing of Bodhi gear is nearing its end
> Space Monkey
> ...


if i may ask are those outdoor times, or are they under what specific lights indoors?


----------



## undercovergrow (May 2, 2019)

Cathouse said:


> Sunshine Daydream great 70 -75 day tower to floppy variations, seems that the smallest lowest yielder will be your favorite 4.95 out of 5.0


several of us who regularly grow SSDD will also confirm this observation (it's been mentioned before in the thread)--the smallest yielder is usually my favorite too.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (May 2, 2019)

My two snow leopard v2 sprouts popped up looking pretty purple, all other strains are green as usual


----------



## Tstat (May 2, 2019)

I love Bodhi and GLG!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 2, 2019)

undercovergrow said:


> several of us who regularly grow SSDD will also confirm this observation (it's been mentioned before in the thread)--the smallest yielder is usually my favorite too.


I can attest to this as well. I just grew a new pheno out that was huge yielding and reminded me of Bubba. High is not great though compared to other phenotypes but damn she looked pretty.


----------



## Cathouse (May 2, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> if i may ask are those outdoor times, or are they under what specific lights indoors?


600x2 1=MH 1=SV and a small LED supplement running consistent 10:45/13:15 Dark 
Temps 60-82 avg

I love the Black Triangle also for that same reason 
Can’t quite nail the exhale taste either but like the diversity


----------



## The Mantis (May 2, 2019)

SimpleBox said:


> Can someone go in depth & school me on the 'deep line alchemy' strains.
> Are the all stinky, old school potent strains?


Someone please correct me if I'm wrong...

but I believe Bodhi's goal with this strain was to pair "old school" type hash plants with his proven 88g13hp (hashplant) male to produce plants with a unique hashplant background to the new(er) powerful male. Growing these you should find some phenos with similar mom traits but beefed up in size and power from the g13 hashplant. 

I'm growing dla5 and dla6 now. the dla5s have that acrid/beef jerky like smell to them on stem rubs during veg and the dla6s have a more light almost og kush like smell profile so far. Will have more info after flower.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (May 3, 2019)

undercovergrow said:


> several of us who regularly grow SSDD will also confirm this observation (it's been mentioned before in the thread)--the smallest yielder is usually my favorite too.


Hear! hear! That’s been my experience too. Shit yield but top notch smoke.


----------



## numberfour (May 3, 2019)

Mothers Milk
 

#2
 

#3
 

I totally get the powdered milk thing and strangely loving it. 3/5 females and will look to reveg.


----------



## Fakir710 (May 3, 2019)

Hi everybody! My mailbox was about set on fire. Lucky me I was on time lol!

 

Thanks James Bean!

Regards, Fakir710


----------



## Growitpondifarm (May 3, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Mothers Milk
> View attachment 4327268
> 
> #2
> ...



Looking good four, how many days in are these ? I have two MM seedlings and super stoked to find some of that powdered milk smell.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (May 3, 2019)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I can attest to this as well. I just grew a new pheno out that was huge yielding and reminded me of Bubba. High is not great though compared to other phenotypes but damn she looked pretty.


What should I look for in veg? Does the lower yielding pheno have thinner leaves or larger node spacing?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 3, 2019)

undercovergrow said:


> several of us who regularly grow SSDD will also confirm this observation (it's been mentioned before in the thread)--the smallest yielder is usually my favorite too.


I concur, lol!

Mothers Milk #1 69 days.


----------



## Fakir710 (May 3, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I concur, lol!
> 
> Mothers Milk #1 69 days.
> View attachment 4327459


Woah absolutely stunning! 
I was running MM too, I got 3 females one of them was an hermie, was a summer run and I lost the cuts but one of the girls was super frost and had that powdery smell. Will look for some pics they are lost in my computer.

Regarda.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 3, 2019)

hey has anyone grow out Red Eye Jedi?

Ive got an unopened pack, wondering if I should pop soon?
anyone grow it recently or have any info?
done alot of DD just tryna see what else i can find


----------



## lukio (May 3, 2019)

God damn, Bodhi peeps stilll smashing it. Why i dont spend all my forum time here i dont know! lovely flowers.



numberfour said:


> loudest terps


sup man. glad you like the monkey, still got mine  i made some stooopid loud waxy bho space monkey stuff, twas delightful - would recommend


----------



## Shady5388 (May 3, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Hah? What? Maybe I don't have the real cut then. Mine is all over the place and viney. I've had it for years, and it smokes like any GG4 I've ever had. But she's definitely no gorilla.


U have the real sounds like... They sloppy as hell. Especially toward end of fflower they cannot support their weight


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 3, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> U have the real sounds like... They sloppy as hell. Especially toward end of fflower they cannot support their weight


Yep, I load her up with silica right before the flip and hope for the best. Always buckets of good smoke, though. I'm interested to compare the Space Monkey this fall.


----------



## numberfour (May 4, 2019)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Looking good four, how many days in are these ? I have two MM seedlings and super stoked to find some of that powdered milk smell.


Thanks, they had a couple of weeks under 24 hour light, then I flipped so looking around 10 weeks from seed. As well as FlakeyFoots Mothers Milk there has been some other fantastic examples in this thread recently. Good luck and post some pics up, shame this strain is gone.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 4, 2019)

Went all-out and threw a nice looking multi-topped Granola Funk in a 5-gallon smart pot and put it into flower. (I normally flower inside in 2 gallons, so this was an investment of space.)

This morning, SHE is really starting to mature, and I can finally proudly say, It's a Girl!

I'm stoked. I looove the cookies, and I'm starting to love the wookie, so this should be GOOD!

Also - I popped my only Wonka Bars (Exotic Genetix GMO hybrid) x More Cowbell seed, and it's one of those super-stout seedlings right out the shell. Call me superstitious, but that a good sign. 

Cookie, cookie, cookie!! lol


----------



## numberfour (May 4, 2019)

lukio said:


> God damn, Bodhi peeps stilll smashing it. Why i dont spend all my forum time here i dont know! lovely flowers.
> 
> 
> sup man. glad you like the monkey, still got mine  i made some stooopid loud waxy bho space monkey stuff, twas delightful - would recommend


Easy @lukio how you doing? Yeah man lotta love for the Monkey, will be in rotation after this run is over. Lol that waxy bho space monkey sounds well tasty, you make it yourself?


----------



## Shady5388 (May 4, 2019)

I included #21Bodhi Express in my Derby trifecta with #7Maximum Sec and #13 Code of Honor . any1 else bet derby


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 4, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I concur, lol!
> 
> Mothers Milk #1 69 days.
> View attachment 4327459



Only thing I'll say is that looks healthy as. F###! And looks fire!


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 4, 2019)

And... while my lucky wookie and black triangle single are looking fantastic... I'm having a bad day. One my triangle looks like a Male and the worst news is my pumice order for my mix was cancelled and now I need to use perlite!!! God damn Im Pissed but I need to get it cooking so I gotta do what I gotta do I guess. 

Only thing I have against perlite is I dont like useing it for no till and only have used pumice and lava rock,but being out east I need to order it. Thought I found a good deal but it was cancelled and build a soil it cost 10 times more in shipping than the pumice. Perlite will work ok I think with a cover crop and mulch layer to hold it in place a bit but I was worried bout it breaking down over 5+ runs in The same bed. I have to use it now cause I cant afford shipping. Can anyone tell me how fast it may break down in my mix? I want to run this soil mix for the future so want to know what to expect. Will this hinder my performance over time. I have used perlite but never in no till... Am I f#####? I want someone to tell me everything will be ok lol
Happy growing!


----------



## rollinfunk (May 4, 2019)

Some bodhi flower pics

Jabbas stash
 

Blueberry mountain 
 

(Congo x Kashmir) x wookie 1


----------



## hillbill (May 4, 2019)

@Diesel0889 Everything will be alright.


----------



## growslut (May 4, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> And... while my lucky wookie and black triangle single are looking fantastic... I'm having a bad day. One my triangle looks like a Male and the worst news is my pumice order for my mix was cancelled and now I need to use perlite!!! God damn Im Pissed but I need to get it cooking so I gotta do what I gotta do I guess.
> 
> Only thing I have against perlite is I dont like useing it for no till and only have used pumice and lava rock,but being out east I need to order it. Thought I found a good deal but it was cancelled and build a soil it cost 10 times more in shipping than the pumice. Perlite will work ok I think with a cover crop and mulch layer to hold it in place a bit but I was worried bout it breaking down over 5+ runs in The same bed. I have to use it now cause I cant afford shipping. Can anyone tell me how fast it may break down in my mix? I want to run this soil mix for the future so want to know what to expect. Will this hinder my performance over time. I have used perlite but never in no till... Am I f#####? I want someone to tell me everything will be ok lol
> Happy growing!


You should be fine with perlite. Not sure exactly how many years before it breaks down but the perlite in my garden has been doing the job for 2+ years. You can always amend later with pumice.

Also, have you tried other small rocks instead of pumice? There is a gravel shop that had some cheap rocks and also the local feed store carries fragmented oyster shells that would serve the same job as pumice and also add calcium.


----------



## mr. childs (May 4, 2019)

growslut said:


> You should be fine with perlite. Not sure exactly how many years before it breaks down but the perlite in my garden has been doing the job for 2+ years. You can always amend later with pumice.
> 
> Also, have you tried other small rocks instead of pumice? There is a gravel shop that had some cheap rocks and also the local feed store carries fragmented oyster shells that would serve the same job as pumice and also add calcium.


fragmented oyster shells... ooh sounds nice. its funny the things that make adults happy.


----------



## Kromb (May 4, 2019)

Chem1 x SSDD

Smells like real deep peanut butter. Not the peanut kind of spice earth phenos I come across in the 88g13hp crosses or various other genetics, but this is really like a thick creamy peanut butter.


----------



## lukio (May 5, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Easy @lukio how you doing? Yeah man lotta love for the Monkey, will be in rotation after this run is over. Lol that waxy bho space monkey sounds well tasty, you make it yourself?


im alllll goooood, cheers man. 

Yah the bho stuff is just amazing - i did make it myself with the old glass tube extraction method, im a novice but woweeee !!  right result.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 5, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Some bodhi flower pics
> 
> Jabbas stash
> View attachment 4328169
> ...



Wow healthy girls you got there!



hillbill said:


> @Diesel0889 Everything will be alright.


Just what I wanted to hear!



growslut said:


> You should be fine with perlite. Not sure exactly how many years before it breaks down but the perlite in my garden has been doing the job for 2+ years. You can always amend later with pumice.
> 
> Also, have you tried other small rocks instead of pumice? There is a gravel shop that had some cheap rocks and also the local feed store carries fragmented oyster shells that would serve the same job as pumice and also add calcium.



Reason I prefer pumice and lava rock ( other than being TOLD to use it like 15 years ago), its pores all over are a great place for microbial colony to hide out etc. Perlite may have some of the same quality to it. I dont like how it moves around over time etc. Looks like I will be putting down a bunch of live cover crop so the roots may help it stay put... and then kill it down with gro kashi and Malibu compost or home made castings so it will eventually be outa sight out of mind... I'll get over this eventually lol... I'm just stuck in my ways!

I have another worm bin and another 4000 reds in the mail and that's making me very happy! Even considering selling castings if I can build up enough. Since i started with neem/karanja cake, malted barley etc. In my bin the reproduction rate is crazy! Just a tip for those who may have a bin. Best quality you will ever use far as castings go. Only thing i wish i had was black leaf mould to add... cant have it all I guess... but great quality casting are a must IMO for no till and a complete game changer. When I have enough to use I'll show and tell a bit but have only a lb or 2 at the moment and waiting on my grass roots 4x4 bed! Wish me luck!

To keep it related... side branch of mango hashplant taken about 9.5 weeks.
Not the best in my small garden by a far cry but it's very good none the less and smells of light skunk and lots of mango and fruit. And as you can see VERY HAIRY! This was in my veg tent I flowered out my overflow in under a 315 cmh. Under my fluence it would have done much better.


----------



## mr. childs (May 5, 2019)

Kromb said:


> Chem1 x SSDD
> 
> Smells like real deep peanut butter. Not the peanut kind of spice earth phenos I come across in the 88g13hp crosses or various other genetics, but this is really like a thick creamy peanut butter.


any plans on going outside with it or a cut of it ?


----------



## rollinfunk (May 5, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Wow healthy girls you got there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supposedly you can use rice hulls for aeration and worms love them. Not sure how long they last or their pH effect?


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 5, 2019)

Lucky Wookie ( # 8 ): She wasn't too pretty at harvest time, but she turned out pretty nice. Smoke report is promising, but no comment for a few weeks.



----------------

Couldn't help it... had to try a bowl of SSDD lowers. Mmmmmmm.... Very nice....

 

----------------

Had to take the obligatory class photo. They're all pretty recent, but I'm getting there:


----------



## hillbill (May 5, 2019)

I add a gallon sharp creek gravel and sand to 30 gallon batch from time to time. Need some fast downhill runoff for the sharp gravel.


----------



## thezephyr (May 5, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> And... while my lucky wookie and black triangle single are looking fantastic... I'm having a bad day. One my triangle looks like a Male and the worst news is my pumice order for my mix was cancelled and now I need to use perlite!!! God damn Im Pissed but I need to get it cooking so I gotta do what I gotta do I guess.
> 
> Only thing I have against perlite is I dont like useing it for no till and only have used pumice and lava rock,but being out east I need to order it. Thought I found a good deal but it was cancelled and build a soil it cost 10 times more in shipping than the pumice. Perlite will work ok I think with a cover crop and mulch layer to hold it in place a bit but I was worried bout it breaking down over 5+ runs in The same bed. I have to use it now cause I cant afford shipping. Can anyone tell me how fast it may break down in my mix? I want to run this soil mix for the future so want to know what to expect. Will this hinder my performance over time. I have used perlite but never in no till... Am I f#####? I want someone to tell me everything will be ok lol
> Happy growing!


I always use perlite in my no till for the sake of availability, cheapness, and lightness. I have no-till pots with aerated with perlite that have been going strong for 3.5 years with no sign of problems. Just make sure it's evenly blended in the mix.


----------



## zeeman (May 5, 2019)

Kromb said:


> Chem1 x SSDD
> 
> Smells like real deep peanut butter. Not the peanut kind of spice earth phenos I come across in the 88g13hp crosses or various other genetics, but this is really like a thick creamy peanut butter.





Kromb said:


> Chem1 x SSDD
> 
> Smells like real deep peanut butter. Not the peanut kind of spice earth phenos I come across in the 88g13hp crosses or various other genetics, but this is really like a thick creamy peanut butter.


Right on, I saw this on Instagram first!


----------



## whisperer57 (May 6, 2019)

Bohdi Soulmate...I grew out 3 females, all different. this was a stretchy pheno, the buds are weird , foxtail looking things, the pics dont do it justice
This is 59 days in the 12/12 tent


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 6, 2019)

whisperer57 said:


> Bohdi Soulmate...I grew out 3 females, all different. this was a stretchy pheno, the buds are weird , foxtail looking things, the pics dont do it justice


Did you get any of the chunkier phenos? I grew one that had nice chunky nugs, very slightly elongated.


----------



## hillbill (May 6, 2019)

whisperer57 said:


> Bohdi Soulmate...I grew out 3 females, all different. this was a stretchy pheno, the buds are weird , foxtail looking things, the pics dont do it justice


Got 6 Soulmate to be up potted 1st time today. Looking forward as I am a fan of Wookie. Any intersex on Soulmate? Anyone? They’re riding with 3 Peak Seeds BC Northern Lights. Vigorous and all is well. 17 days since planting seeds with tails.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 6, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Got 6 Soulmate to be up potted 1st time today. Looking forward as I am a fan of Wookie. Any intersex on Soulmate? Anyone? They’re riding with 3 Peak Seeds BC Northern Lights. Vigorous and all is well. 17 days since planting seeds with tails.


In my limited experience, she ran rock-solid... and there was a light leak event when she was flowering that caused some others to throw male flowers.


----------



## whisperer57 (May 6, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Got 6 Soulmate to be up potted 1st time today. Looking forward as I am a fan of Wookie. Any intersex on Soulmate? Anyone? They’re riding with 3 Peak Seeds BC Northern Lights. Vigorous and all is well. 17 days since planting seeds with tails.


no nanners yet, two were stretchy, they got stuck in back of tent, one shorter and bushier. all spindly, lotta support, i will run silica much heavier when i run the other half pack. that one didnt take up liquid like the others, roots are prolly unhappy, lotta clawing...pulled then out yesterday...no nanners in sight


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 6, 2019)

I try to run really different stuff (i.e. not heavy indicas) outdoors during the summer to use for variety throughout the year. 

It looks like my "big" Mountain Temple may be a girl after all, so she's going out. 
There's also a girly-looking Wolf Pack in the back of a veg area... she's going out.
There's also a BOG Blue Moon Rocks, and, of course, I gotta run my Scout Master (GSC), and this year I think Goji and SSDD clones will both go out.

That's my six!


----------



## hillbill (May 6, 2019)

Soulmates have been up potted

Got a couple Wookie Hashplant a couple weeks in flower and making buds. Dark green and leans a bit towards wider leaves. Bushy average size so far with enough branching for training.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 6, 2019)

Well... as it turns out the 7 bags of pumice I ordered will be sent to me after all. Of course I went and got perlite already... but I'm happy none the less. In the mean time I'm going to mix my peat, Malibu compost and ammendments together to let them "cook" and just mix in the pumice when it arrives... I'm already a week and a half behind where I want to be! Gotta get my shit together..
But for now I'm gonna burn one of this FIRE silver mountin while I work and ponder on things to come.. happy growing everyone!


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 6, 2019)

Seriously when you find a keeper silver mountain pheno you will want to jump off a cliff if you didnt save a cut.... ask me how I know lol... real fire to be had in those packs and I didnt have a bad pheno just one that stood out and should be on the cover of high times or skunk etc...


----------



## hillbill (May 6, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well... as it turns out the 7 bags of pumice I ordered will be sent to me after all. Of course I went and got perlite already... but I'm happy none the less. In the mean time I'm going to mix my peat, Malibu compost and ammendments together to let them "cook" and just mix in the pumice when it arrives... I'm already a week and a half behind where I want to be! Gotta get my shit together..View attachment 4328976
> But for now I'm gonna burn one of this FIRE silver mountin while I work and ponder on things to come.. happy growing everyone!


Could just burn one down and not worry about the getting your shit together thing.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 6, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Could just burn one down and not worry about the getting your shit together thing.


 I could ya but I have been doing to much of that lately and need to buckle down now. I'm waiting on my 4x4 bed (Wednesday) but my mix will need to sit least a week or 2 after I mix it later today. And I got a few lucky wookies that are screaming for a 4x4 bed. Very vigorous growth now that they are getting going. And as of now they in 1 gallon smart pots..

I believe I have asked this very question but... anyone have any pics or report on lucky wookie? I'd love to see a pic or 2. Anything really... happy growing!


----------



## dr.panda (May 6, 2019)

Goji razz x strawberry milk tester


----------



## JHashmore (May 6, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I could ya but I have been doing to much of that lately and need to buckle down now. I'm waiting on my 4x4 bed (Wednesday) but my mix will need to sit least a week or 2 after I mix it later today. And I got a few lucky wookies that are screaming for a 4x4 bed. Very vigorous growth now that they are getting going. And as of now they in 1 gallon smart pots..
> 
> I believe I have asked this very question but... anyone have any pics or report on lucky wookie? I'd love to see a pic or 2. Anything really... happy growing!


I have commented here about the lucky Wookie quite a bit. No pics, really whatever yours end up being is what they are. Vigorous growers though. There is a lot of variety it seems. I grew them out at three different spots with varying physical phenotypes. Effects wise it has ranged for me from what we call a pink fuzzy blanket effect that is soothing but not crushing at all, dreamy almost but comfy, to a more psychedelic high that is pretty cerebral, my buddy had to point this out to me as he had a different pheno and I went back to it to check it out. All of mine is really settled into it's 6 month-ish cure and is getting better with age I would say.

I had a pheno that clearly displayed the white genetics and smoked really well and tasted great, tropical fruity but at the time was just good hybrid weed, nothing exceptional effects wise. I have no idea where I put that jar so maybe it has improved. My main phenos that I liked had a straight up raw onion smell that took on a sweet fruity floral kick as well, I just call it Sweet onion, almost as if you made some caramelized onions with some white balsamic in there or peach chutney or something. It's unique for me anyway. Pretty sure this pheno was Wookie leaning but it's hard to say as Lucky Wookie is a straight up Orgy style poly hybrid. I think there is potentially a lot of diversity with Lucky Wookie so trying to figure out phenos you want ahead of time might be a crapshoot, let the universe deliver man.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 6, 2019)

dr.panda said:


> Goji razz x strawberry milk tester
> ]


Uh, I think the test has been passed... A+

I'm ready to buy a pack


----------



## fully#sick (May 7, 2019)

Stardawg Guava x A11 and Stardawg Corey x 88G13HP save the dog limited editions


----------



## hillbill (May 7, 2019)

Overcrowding in my tents as it seems my BoyBomb curse has been broken and I have more small plants (by design) than ever in flower tent. 

Had mail thieves here but they are IDed and have left the area so was going to order 420 specials and our dryer quit after 29 years. Cheap shit. Anyway, got a new $500 Kenmore and they put it right next to our 2 year old Amana washer. Surprise! Surprise! Top control panels are identical, as are the top and side panels with the same strengthening ridges all popped out of the same punch press. 

And they act like they are competitors! 

Also learned washers went up by industry average of $85 because of the Abomination of Desolations’ fucking tariffs and the sellers raised their dryer prices to increase profits.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 7, 2019)

Granola Funk starting to flower very aggressively. This baby is loaded up with primal-looking bud sites. I am loving this!


----------



## growslut (May 7, 2019)

fully#sick said:


> View attachment 4329340 View attachment 4329343 View attachment 4329342
> Stardawg Guava x A11 and Stardawg Corey x 88G13HP save the dog limited editions


Looks dope--the gear and the seeds!

What is A11? Never heard of that parent before?


----------



## fully#sick (May 7, 2019)

growslut said:


> Looks dope--the gear and the seeds!
> 
> What is A11? Never heard of that parent before?


Apollo 11 F3


----------



## Cathouse (May 7, 2019)

Can anyone elaborate on flowering time “inside” for Lucky Wookie?
Also curious what others have found on the Black Triangle.
Space Monkey seems to finish about 55-60 for me, which is definitely on the quick end of the scale. Silver Mountain seems to be the longest at 12 weeks 
I crossed a best of 3, Dream Lotus male with several different girls, mostly my favorites.
I’ll be tasting a few of these later this week


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 8, 2019)

Cathouse said:


> Can anyone elaborate on flowering time “inside” for Lucky Wookie?


I am one of the most casual growers you will ever meet, really just a stoner with some lights and seeds, but Lucky Wookie was pretty quick for me. I would say on the quicker side for an indica hybrid. Not insanely fast, but a little quick. Maybe 55-60, too. I don't keep much notes.

But it seems like there has been a variety of phenos popping up. I only grew one.


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 8, 2019)

Cathouse said:


> Can anyone elaborate on flowering time “inside” for Lucky Wookie?
> Also curious what others have found on the Black Triangle.
> Space Monkey seems to finish about 55-60 for me, which is definitely on the quick end of the scale. Silver Mountain seems to be the longest at 12 weeks
> I crossed a best of 3, Dream Lotus male with several different girls, mostly my favorites.
> I’ll be tasting a few of these later this week


I tested the lucky wookie and had four different females and a couple runts. Flowering time on the Indica leaning phenos was around 8 to 9 weeks, the sativa leaning pheno's went 9 to 11 weeks. I did not find a keeper in my tester pack but I will be popping another pack of them sometime soon. As far as black triangle goes I planted 5 or 6 seeds of it quite a while ago and still run a keeper today. Here's a couple pictures of her right before harvest last run.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 8, 2019)

JHashmore said:


> I have commented here about the lucky Wookie quite a bit. No pics, really whatever yours end up being is what they are. Vigorous growers though. There is a lot of variety it seems. I grew them out at three different spots with varying physical phenotypes. Effects wise it has ranged for me from what we call a pink fuzzy blanket effect that is soothing but not crushing at all, dreamy almost but comfy, to a more psychedelic high that is pretty cerebral, my buddy had to point this out to me as he had a different pheno and I went back to it to check it out. All of mine is really settled into it's 6 month-ish cure and is getting better with age I would say.
> 
> I had a pheno that clearly displayed the white genetics and smoked really well and tasted great, tropical fruity but at the time was just good hybrid weed, nothing exceptional effects wise. I have no idea where I put that jar so maybe it has improved. My main phenos that I liked had a straight up raw onion smell that took on a sweet fruity floral kick as well, I just call it Sweet onion, almost as if you made some caramelized onions with some white balsamic in there or peach chutney or something. It's unique for me anyway. Pretty sure this pheno was Wookie leaning but it's hard to say as Lucky Wookie is a straight up Orgy style poly hybrid. I think there is potentially a lot of diversity with Lucky Wookie so trying to figure out phenos you want ahead of time might be a crapshoot, let the universe deliver man.



Thanks for the reply man. I have a few luckey wookie showing female now and they are clearly different phenos. They clearly want to grow the fastest though 

Got my mix made last night so I will let it sit a week or 2 and fill up my 4x4 bed I mixed a whole 2lb bag of gro kashi into 18 or so cubic ft and a couple cups at the top of each barrel to try and help speed things up as I'm a bit behind the ball lately.. shits all over the place but I hope to be moving along soon. I'm very excited bout this run in the new bed! And bout the 4lb worms and my new bin in The mail Happy growing!

Now I just need a good spot to keep cuts alive till I can see what's what and what I'd like to hold onto...


----------



## Bob's Thumb (May 8, 2019)

Week 6 Update: Hollyweed

High Everyone,

Just a quick update on the Hollyweeds.

Apologies for the late update. Ended up cloning #1 to #9, the rest topped. No problems to mention. Healthy vigorous plants. Looking forward to see how they look on flower, just waiting for my current flower cycle to finish. On week 5 only so still a wait. Thinking of opening a grow journal and documenting my grows there?

Other than that for those interested feeds this week I've kept at 1.1ec/5.8-6.2ph (My tap water is 0.3ec). Environment is set at 22°c/45%rh. Every Monday I incorporate mycorrhiza into my feeds. I feed daily.

Happy Growing Everyone


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 8, 2019)

To the Bodhi heads out here , what did Bohdi call this ? ( did he have his own version to snow lotus )

When HOUSE of funk was around there was no Gisel strain [hybrid], I wondering if this has changed since 2012 Ish


Actually did he ever have a cross to Gisel x Applachia?


Which males has he lost over the past four years if known.

Bodhi was friends to this group of people, before they disappeared. They were here for less then a year and then vanished.

I still have some of their gems!


----------



## InstadovB (May 8, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> To the Bodhi heads out here , what did Bohdi call this ?
> 
> Actually did he ever have a cross to Gisel x Applachia?
> 
> ...


I could be wrong, but I think Wolf Pack was giesel x appy.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 8, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> I could be wrong, but I think Wolf Pack was giesel x appy.


I was thinking that too. I'm sure a couple of people will chime in. 

Thanks!


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 8, 2019)

Wolf Pack is indeed Giesel x Appy
 

Cheers


----------



## greym0e (May 8, 2019)

Well, I bought into the bodhi hype and got my first lot of SSDD down. 

Sweet as anything and a beautiful smoke, loving it so far!! 
All Dense nugs too, had 3 phenos and all were pretty good, one was a smaller yielder.

planted 6, had 4 females and 2 males so a bit of luck too!

She finished at 9weeks and I'm looking for another Bodhi strain with same flower time, as I have to dry in my flower room... 

Tried to pick out a strain or 2 but there are so many to choose from and a lot seem to have varying flower times, could anyone recommend another Bodhi Strain that finishes on 9weeks?

Was thinking Black Triangle or Space Monkey 

Sativa/indica doesnt matter, just open to anything Bodhi. Can't wait to try some others !


----------



## hillbill (May 8, 2019)

Black Triangle and the Monkey will work although there is a 50 day pheno in 
Space Monkey. Both excellent and the Triangle is a bit more relaxing. Lots of loud with either, specially that Monkey!


----------



## The Mantis (May 8, 2019)

jpdnkstr said:


> I tested the lucky wookie and had four different females and a couple runts. Flowering time on the Indica leaning phenos was around 8 to 9 weeks, the sativa leaning pheno's went 9 to 11 weeks. I did not find a keeper in my tester pack but I will be popping another pack of them sometime soon. As far as black triangle goes I planted 5 or 6 seeds of it quite a while ago and still run a keeper today. Here's a couple pictures of her right before harvest last run.
> View attachment 4329888 View attachment 4329889


Nice!!! This is your black triangle? Mine is looking way different! Grown in a small 3.5" clone pot so that's probably why mine looks not even close to as good. I'll grow one out in a bigger pot next time  

Here's my #3 (first to flower out) at 56 days (I'm guessing she needs another week at least probably 65-70 days):


----------



## GreenTools (May 8, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> To the Bodhi heads out here , what did Bohdi call this ? ( did he have his own version to snow lotus )
> 
> When HOUSE of funk was around there was no Gisel strain, I wondering if this has changed since 2012 Ish
> 
> ...


Giesel was chemdawg(not named) x mass SS ....I believe. As for HoF, I came across "chem glue" years ago, and that's how I became a Bodhi Seeds client ...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 8, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> Giesel was chemdawg(not named) x mass SS ....I believe. As for HoF, I came across "chem glue" years ago, and that's how I became a Bodhi Seeds client ...


I need to restate what I wrote 

There was no [Gisel x hybrid] from bodhi. 
@GreenHighlander then showed his pack 2017 release. 

Most definitely, they where around for a short time. They also have some other rare hybrids.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (May 8, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> To the Bodhi heads out here , what did Bohdi call this ? ( did he have his own version to snow lotus )
> 
> When HOUSE of funk was around there was no Gisel strain, I wondering if this has changed since 2012 Ish
> 
> ...


That cross uses Bodhi's Snow Lotus much like Bodhi used HoF Appy for many crosses, used in Wookie and Lucky Charms which he also breeds with currently.

Giesel x Appy = Wolf Pack
Geisel x Yo Mama = Yogi

Lost males Super Silver Haze, Yo Mama, more recently Appy, I thought SSDD too and retired Snow Lotus maybe...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 8, 2019)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> That cross uses Bodhi's Snow Lotus much like Bodhi used HoF Appy for many crosses, used in Wookie and Lucky Charms which he also breeds with currently.
> 
> Giesel x Appy = Wolf Pack
> Geisel x Yo Mama = Yogi
> ...


Thanks. I had some of his appy crosses.

Highnlonesome made applachia [Green crack x tres dawg]

If bodhi got the cut from them that is interesting too know.


----------



## InstadovB (May 8, 2019)

I was delighted to see when the Endor Score came in that it uses Wookie #15. Already dropped them in cubes to germ.

Slightly delayed on flipping the room to flower since waiting for a couple more pieces of equipment for the veg room. Flipping sooner rather than later hopefully as I don't want to run out of headspace.


Side note, Secret Chief are the biggest seeds I have seen in my life.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 9, 2019)

Side note...nice looking room! ^^^^
Good luck in flower!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 9, 2019)

HAOGxSSDD momma. 
 That same momma. 
Apollo 11


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 9, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> U got me worried, i ordered granola funk and space cake... I have never ran any cookies or cookie hybrids


Ran granola funk twice, some of the best bud I've grown in my 10 years of doing so.
Yield was the only issue, but potency made up for this.
Get ready for a loud smelling flower room.


----------



## kona gold (May 9, 2019)

Aloha, here are a few pics of Mango Hashplant at about 45 days.
Very enjoyable strain to grow!
The hashplant really makes it fast, dense and resinous!


----------



## InstadovB (May 9, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Aloha, here are a few pics of Mango Hashplant at about 45 days.
> Very enjoyable strain to grow!
> The hashplant really makes it fast, dense and resinous!
> View attachment 4330575 View attachment 4330576 View attachment 4330577 View attachment 4330578


Here is my solid MHP getting ready to flip to flower. I have been amazed by the vigorous growth along with the root development. 

Beautiful plant regardless of being male or female. This is 6 weeks old.
This plant is now 2.5 feet wide at the canopy. MyMhp #2 had insane smells that is somewhat off putting from a stem rub. A Mango wrapped in a dirty sock is the best description I can give.


----------



## kona gold (May 9, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Here is my solid MHP getting ready to flip to flower. I have been amazed by the vigorous growth along with the root development.
> 
> Beautiful plant regardless of being male or female. This is 6 weeks old.View attachment 4330638
> This plant is now 2.5 feet wide at the canopy. MyMhp #2 had insane smells that is somewhat off putting from a stem rub. A Mango wrapped in a dirty sock is the best description I can give.


Ohhh yea!!!
That is the perfect strain for that set up!!
You are gonna be stoked!!


----------



## InstadovB (May 9, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Ohhh yea!!!
> That is the perfect strain for that set up!!
> You are gonna be stoked!!


That is good to hear. I have 2 Mhp. I'm hoping for at least 1 female. I vegged all of these longer cause it is my first run in a new room, and I want an increased yield since I am out of smoke.

Edit: I have crazy range when it comes to strains right now. Mango Hashplant, Space Monkey, Green lotus, Sunshine Daydream, Cobra Lips, and Endor Score. Next is either Secret Chief or Space Cowboy. Let me know what everyone wants to see, and I'll run it.

I am going to be taking a cut from my Space Monkey #1. It has the most unique eucalyptus, menthol, Vicks vapor rub smell right now from a stem rub and the smell has my full attention. Very unique to me.


----------



## zeeman (May 10, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> That is good to hear. I have 2 Mhp. I'm hoping for at least 1 female. I vegged all of these longer cause it is my first run in a new room, and I want an increased yield since I am out of smoke.
> 
> Edit: I have crazy range when it comes to strains right now. Mango Hashplant, Space Monkey, Green lotus, Sunshine Daydream, Cobra Lips, and Endor Score. Next is either Secret Chief or Space Cowboy. Let me know what everyone wants to see, and I'll run it.
> 
> I am going to be taking a cut from my Space Monkey #1. It has the most unique eucalyptus, menthol, Vicks vapor rub smell right now from a stem rub and the smell has my full attention. Very unique to me.


I vote space cowboy!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 10, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> That is good to hear. I have 2 Mhp. I'm hoping for at least 1 female. I vegged all of these longer cause it is my first run in a new room, and I want an increased yield since I am out of smoke.
> 
> Edit: I have crazy range when it comes to strains right now. Mango Hashplant, Space Monkey, Green lotus, Sunshine Daydream, Cobra Lips, and Endor Score. Next is either Secret Chief or Space Cowboy. Let me know what everyone wants to see, and I'll run it.
> 
> I am going to be taking a cut from my Space Monkey #1. It has the most unique eucalyptus, menthol, Vicks vapor rub smell right now from a stem rub and the smell has my full attention. Very unique to me.


Secret Chief is all sold out. It’ll have to be Space Cowboy.


----------



## hillbill (May 10, 2019)

If you’re going to space fly the Monkey!


----------



## InstadovB (May 10, 2019)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Secret Chief is all sold out. It’ll have to be Space Cowboy.


I already have them. Just wondering which ones to get wet next.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 10, 2019)

My bodhi babies will be very happy by flower time


----------



## Palckl899014 (May 10, 2019)

Just made my first bodhi order from glg. My payment was misplaced by usps and glg worked with me tremendously. Amazing customer service would recommend them to anyone! Ty glg for all of your help. Super excited to run bodhi


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 10, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> I already have them. Just wondering which ones to get wet next.


I vote Secret Chief! Nice snag


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 10, 2019)

II say space cowboy. I believe there are reports on secret chief as it isn’t a new strain, just re-released. Id like to see how the Larry og and wookie end up. I grabbed both packs as well so I guess I’ll learn something either way but plenty have said the SC are very good. I gave my lucky wookie freebie pack to a friend since he is a huge Chewbacca fan. In the honor of his passing he’s gonna do a guerilla grow. I should be able to get a pic of my bodhi collection this weekend so I can post it and get an official vote or what to F2. It’s getting late already.


----------



## Tstat (May 10, 2019)

Well, I switched from hydro to all organic. Here are 4 plants in veg- 10 gallon pots with 500 watts of cob /boards:





2 Goji, A11, and Purple Uni/Pure OG.

Eventually, I am going the all SIP route. Here are SSDD and Space Monkey, one day after transplanting:





And here are the young ones prepping for their new home:





Bodhi: SSDD, A11, Space Monkey, Mothers Milk, Lemon Lotus, Love Triangle


----------



## dankbydrew (May 10, 2019)

A little over two weeks from popping my first seeds and bodhi's road kill unicorn and terpenado are in the clear lead. All four seedlings are very happy and hearty. Wish I could say that for the other 3 strains/breeders I'm trying out! Very interesting.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 10, 2019)

Had an electrician at my house today, so I took down my Goji and Cookies pollinated by Raspberry HP. While I was at it, I hid the VCA seed plants... and I noticed one split bract. It may be almost time to take down the VCA's, too.

While the electrician was out, I scheduled a replacement of my panel from 100A to 200A. I might not be a serious grower, but I need some serious juice in the summertime out here. The panel needed replacement no matter what. I had to come clean about the indoor garden, and he's going to put in dedicated breakers and outlets in the rafters above the tents.


----------



## InstadovB (May 10, 2019)

DarthPlagueis said:


> II say space cowboy. I believe there are reports on secret chief as it isn’t a new strain, just re-released. Id like to see how the Larry og and wookie end up. I grabbed both packs as well so I guess I’ll learn something either way but plenty have said the SC are very good. I gave my lucky wookie freebie pack to a friend since he is a huge Chewbacca fan. In the honor of his passing he’s gonna do a guerilla grow. I should be able to get a pic of my bodhi collection this weekend so I can post it and get an official vote or what to F2. It’s getting late already.


I was reading up on The Larry OG and found it can have an insane stretch after flip. As much as 3-4 times. That's really the only thing I have to be careful of, since I only have 8.5 ft ceilings.


----------



## Houstini (May 10, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Had an electrician at my house today, so I took down my Goji and Cookies pollinated by Raspberry HP. While I was at it, I hid the VCA seed plants... and I noticed one split bract. It may be almost time to take down the VCA's, too.
> 
> While the electrician was out, I scheduled a replacement of my panel from 100A to 200A. I might not be a serious grower, but I need some serious juice in the summertime out here. The panel needed replacement no matter what. I had to come clean about the indoor garden, and he's going to put in dedicated breakers and outlets in the rafters above the tents.


Hey if ya got the electrician there, best to get a couple dedicated circuits while you’re at it.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 11, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Hey if ya got the electrician there, best to get a couple dedicated circuits while you’re at it.


That's the plan! I'm really pretty stoked about it because my current panel is in bad shape.... and it's $1000 less than I budgeted for it, even with the extra circuits.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 11, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> A little over two weeks from popping my first seeds and bodhi's road kill unicorn and terpenado are in the clear lead. All four seedlings are very happy and hearty. Wish I could say that for the other 3 strains/breeders I'm trying out! Very interesting.


I've got my eye on Terpenado. I think I might need to pick up a pack. I'm interested to see how it goes for you.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 11, 2019)

Tester update
GG4 x OMG #1 day 47 from flip
 
GG4 x OMG #3 48 days from flip
 
Skywalker x PU F3 #1 day 51 from flip
 
Skywalker x PU F3 #2 day 50 from flip
 

Cheers


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 11, 2019)

I bet that GG4 x OMG is going to be amazing!!


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 11, 2019)

Little Goji after 5 days in a dark closet without water. She ain't pretty, but there's ~20 grams of bomb growing out of that 1/2 gallon of soil... just for me & my #1. Unfortunately, since it's Goji, I won't get much...  (I pull out about 20 grams per week, sometimes more, sometimes less, which is usually just about right.)

 

Cookies and SSDD are both coming out in about a week. Since my wife doesn't know about SSDD, I'm going to try to sneak it by as "some weird shit" that she won't bother with, especially with Goji and Cookies both in jars.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (May 11, 2019)

How old is the ssdd stock, not having the best luck popping them.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 11, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> How old is the ssdd stock, not having the best luck popping them.


It's pretty old, but mine are still pretty vigorous. Probably depends on how they have been stored over that time. Even if it's a brand-new strain with a fat seed, I still shake all seeds in a sandpaper tube, and then I soak them for 24 hours. At that point, they should sprout, if there is any chance. I put them in Rapid Rooters after the soak, but anything should work if you shake 'em and let 'em swim for a day.


----------



## maple sloth (May 11, 2019)

What's up Bodhiheads? That OMG and Purple Unicorn are looking proper @GreenHighlander !

Can anyone break down Bodhi's new males for me and what they bring to the table? I'm a couple years out of the loop, the 88g13hp was the last male of his that I'm familiar with.


----------



## The Mantis (May 11, 2019)

Black Triangle #3 at 62 days. About to chop right now. Next time I'm growing this girl out in a 20gal tote


----------



## InstadovB (May 11, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> How old is the ssdd stock, not having the best luck popping them.


I germed 4 for 4 in rockwool cubes without a problem.


----------



## tman42 (May 11, 2019)

Golden Triangle day 66 of 12/12


----------



## InstadovB (May 12, 2019)

Cleaned the lot up.
Roots on Green Lotus#1.


----------



## whisperer57 (May 12, 2019)

Soul Mate...dropped 6, 3 females, this is the best looking one of those...65 days of 12/12.


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 12, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Cleaned the lot up.View attachment 4332084
> Roots on Green Lotus#1.
> View attachment 4332085


Nice roots! That's a healthy girl right there.


----------



## hillbill (May 12, 2019)

whisperer57 said:


> Soul Mate...dropped 6, 3 females, this is the best looking one of those...65 days of 12/12.


Got 6 Soulmate in veg right now, up potted and ready for flower tent in a couple weeks at most. Mine look firmly on the Indica end of things. Any good smells?

Also am growing 2 Wookie Hashplant girls at 3 weeks in flower. Making chunky buds and about average size for containers, 1 1/2 to 2 gallon plastic waste baskets and veg time. Similar looking to the famous Space Monkey and easy to train.


----------



## Tiflis (May 12, 2019)

I've got Deep Line Alchemy 7 (old andmother ghani x 88g13/hp) and Heavenly Hashplant( bubba katsu x 88g13/how), which one of these two would be more indica and/or shorter flowering ?


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 12, 2019)

Just because I love being able to add bud porn here when ever I can, here are a few more shots of GG4 x OMG #3. Including a shot of it next to runt Skywalker x PU F3 #3. 
 
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Vicorbett (May 12, 2019)

Cannot wait for the return of the twinflame


----------



## Chronic811 (May 12, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Cleaned the lot up.View attachment 4332084
> Roots on Green Lotus#1.
> View attachment 4332085


Crazy nice roots! What kind of mycorrhizae are you using ?


----------



## InstadovB (May 12, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Crazy nice roots! What kind of mycorrhizae are you using ?


Mammoth P.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 12, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4332393 Cannot wait for the return of the twinflame


it appears to be in stock at Headiegardens. Unless thats not what you meant. Either way, looks amazing. I can pass over packs all day because i do not have FOMO but am seriously considering grabbing that and a heavenly hashplant.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 12, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4332393 Cannot wait for the return of the twinflame


Is this the Bodhi's B cut(Goji) x Wookie? Looks nice, I'm running Black Raz and just started Terpenado. All 3 are Goji x wookie and I would like to try them all. I was impressed with Black Raz, it works well with my PTSD lol...


----------



## N.R.G. (May 12, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> How old is the ssdd stock, not having the best luck popping them.


SSDD has been 100% for me. Bodhi keeps his seeds vacuum packed in the fridge, they are as fresh as the day he made them.


----------



## N.R.G. (May 12, 2019)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Is this the Bodhi's B cut(Goji) x Wookie? Looks nice, I'm running Black Raz and just started Terpenado. All 3 are Goji x wookie and I would like to try them all. I was impressed with Black Raz, it works well with my PTSD lol...


Terpenado is Strawberry Milk x Wookie, no Goji in it.


----------



## Vicorbett (May 12, 2019)

Ah no I meant a return to my bud room the clones are still many moons away from flowering...Every time I scroll through my camera roll though I am reminded of her beauty so I thought I’d share. It is easily one of the nicest I have run in years .
I had to look up what FOMO meant haha
Thanks man


----------



## Vicorbett (May 12, 2019)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Is this the Bodhi's B cut(Goji) x Wookie? Looks nice, I'm running Black Raz and just started Terpenado. All 3 are Goji x wookie and I would like to try them all. I was impressed with Black Raz, it works well with my PTSD lol...


Yeah it’s the goji b cut x Wookie 15! I have black raz and terpnado as well ..and along with phone home the wookie crosses are stellar  that’s awesome it helps bro! I will definitely be sprouting my black raz


----------



## The Mantis (May 13, 2019)

Black Triangle #3 harvested on day 62. Looking forward to running these TK keepers side by side for an all day smoke menu of TK crosses. Love Triangle in the morning, Nikah around lunch time, and Black Triangle for after dinner. Amazing what a difference the high is from the different baby daddies. Love Triangle is all fruity terps with the most sativa with a more clear head and some good motivation in it. Nikah has that party/disorienting great combo of sativa vs indica feel for a head trip and body high wrapped together. And the BT has the complete hash body feel to it. More meditative night time meds. I'm guessing the Phone Home will be the fruitiest one but maybe not as strong as the LT? My only experience with a Wookie cross so far is the Cosmic Serpent and it didn't seem very strong. Where TK crosses might be a 8-9ish strength, the Cosmic Serpent is about a 6. My results are limited to only small grows using 3.5" cups so it's not the best sample size really. Will know more over the next couple runs.


----------



## chiefer888 (May 13, 2019)

JBC is still running a bogo so I’ve been considering grabbing my first Bodhi strain. Looking for a staiva leaning hybrid. Any thoughts on Pinball Wizard, Endor Score, or Space Monkey?

For a freebie I have been thinking heavenly hashplant, but have also been looking at lemon hashplant 2.0 and space cake. Thoughts?


----------



## Bob's Thumb (May 13, 2019)

Week 7 Update: Hollyweed

High Everyone,

Just a quick update on the Hollyweeds.

No one really spoke up nor complained so will keep on posting my updates here until someone kicks me out ￼ Back to the plants, growth continues to be vigorous on all, some maybe not as noteworthy as others but nonetheless I'm happy with them all.

The clones #1 to #9 I took have rooted except for #4 who didn't make it unfortunately. Tomorrow ill be potting them up and next week Monday they will be thrown in the flower room for sexing. Excitment is a understatement to be honest

Other than that for those interested feeds this week I've kept at 1.1ec/5.8-6.2ph (My tap water is 0.3ec). Environment is set at 22°c/45%rh. Every Monday I incorporate mycorrhiza into my feeds. I feed daily.

Happy Growing Everyone


----------



## Chronic811 (May 13, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> JBC is still running a bogo so I’ve been considering grabbing my first Bodhi strain. Looking for a staiva leaning hybrid. Any thoughts on Pinball Wizard, Endor Score, or Space Monkey?
> 
> For a freebie I have been thinking heavenly hashplant, but have also been looking at lemon hashplant 2.0 and space cake. Thoughts?


Jbc still has temple of Apollo in stock. Probably the most sativa dom hybrid available from bodhi right now


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 13, 2019)

N.R.G. said:


> Terpenado is Strawberry Milk x Wookie, no Goji in it.


I thought that Strawberry Milk was just a pheno of Goji, am I wrong?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 13, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> Yeah it’s the goji b cut x Wookie 15! I have black raz and terpnado as well ..and along with phone home the wookie crosses are stellar  that’s awesome it helps bro! I will definitely be sprouting my black raz


I'm not saying that Black Raz is anything spectacular, but I find it helps with my PTSD(anger) and it really don't put me down like a heavy indica. I've had it for over 2yrs and I have ran several other seed packs next to it and nothing bumped it out of rotation yet. After this 4/20 promo, I'm going to "Plant more seeds" lol... Hardest part is figuring out which one to plant first.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 13, 2019)

need to help from the Bodhi experts

Granola Funk or Twin Flame?

Im leaning towards Twin Flame since I already have 2 GSC crosses(Field Trip and Space Cake) but wanted to know which was more potent and which is more sativa leaning

I also have Soulmate already.Isnt that similar to Twin Flame?Just using a different Goji cut?


----------



## N.R.G. (May 13, 2019)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I thought that Strawberry Milk was just a pheno of Goji, am I wrong?


No sir, Strawberry Milk is Nepali OG x Instant Karma I believe. Same mother as Goji and Mother's Milk.


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 13, 2019)

I have 12 Heavenly Hash Plants soaking.


----------



## Chronic811 (May 13, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> I have 12 Heavenly Hash Plants soaking.


----------



## doniawon (May 13, 2019)

Strawberry milk= strawberry dakini x appy
Terpanado = strawberry milk x wookie 15.

Tall Saty Dom . Strong fruity flavors.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 13, 2019)

Got two packs of bbhp going right now. Gonna be my outdoor n more importantly making f2s

Strawberry milk is Nepali og x instant Karma 100%


----------



## Observe & Report (May 14, 2019)

doniawon said:


> Strawberry milk= strawberry dakini x appy


strawberry daikini x appalachia is strawberry mountain...

strawberry daikini = strawberry diesel x double purple doja


----------



## SimpleBox (May 14, 2019)

Anyone know the parents of 'Butterscotch'?
Anyone popping the freebies that got em?


----------



## bobqp (May 14, 2019)

Field trip is a great strain along with joystick


Zipz55 said:


> need to help from the Bodhi experts
> 
> Granola Funk or Twin Flame?
> 
> ...


----------



## numberfour (May 14, 2019)

Smells coming off these Mothers Milk is unreal, mix of sweet / fruit / dried milk, quickly becoming one of my favourite Bodhi strains flowered to date.

#3
 
This pheno is almost an exact copy of my Adhesive (GG4 x Nepoji (Nepali OG x Goji F3) keeper from seed. Towering over most of the other plants by over a foot. Loudest, fruitiest milk funk terps. 

#2
 

 


#1
 
Were gonna need a bigger boat...girth on this pheno is mental

can see the height and bud structure variation between the three


----------



## InstadovB (May 14, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Smells coming off these Mothers Milk is unreal, mix of sweet / fruit / dried milk, quickly becoming one of my favourite Bodhi strains flowered to date.
> 
> #3
> View attachment 4333146
> ...


I should have scooped Mother's Milk when I had the chance. It's pretty to look at though.


----------



## mr. childs (May 14, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Smells coming off these Mothers Milk is unreal, mix of sweet / fruit / dried milk, quickly becoming one of my favourite Bodhi strains flowered to date.
> 
> #3
> View attachment 4333146
> ...


i know kevin jodrey always talks of the main four categories of weed being: fruit, fuel, earth, gas, but i think there are six, because some of the bodhi gear has a dairy creamy smell or a spicy cinnamon flowery smell.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 14, 2019)

Never heard of this Kevin jodrey but fuel and gas? Aren't those the same lol


----------



## mr. childs (May 14, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Never heard of this Kevin jodrey but fuel and gas? Aren't those the same lol


my brain doesnt work correctly some days: fruit - floral - gas - earth


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 14, 2019)

SimpleBox said:


> Anyone know the parents of 'Butterscotch'?
> Anyone popping the freebies that got em?


Butterscotch = Vanilla Kush x Instant Karma. Found it on Instagram a bit ago and made note of it. 

Got the Butterscotch x SSDD freebies too, but haven’t popped them yet.


----------



## hillbill (May 14, 2019)

The essence of Skunk.not a primary category??????? That Skunk smell predated Skunk #1!


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 15, 2019)

The 4 tops on GG4 x OMG #1 at day 51 from flip. It has a very strong almost pinesol smell to it. But more chem cleaner smelling then pine. 
 
 
 
 
GG4 x OMG #3 at day 52 from flip.
 
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## bobqp (May 15, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> The 4 tops on GG4 x OMG #1 at day 51 from flip. It has a very strong almost pinesol smell to it. But more chem cleaner smelling then pine.
> View attachment 4333669
> View attachment 4333672
> View attachment 4333674
> ...


Are these testers ?


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 15, 2019)

bobqp said:


> Are these testers ?


Yes they are. Sorry I forgot to put that in the post.

Cheers


----------



## bobqp (May 15, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Yes they are. Sorry I forgot to put that in the post.
> 
> Cheers


They look great. I've got the wookie 15 x Williams wonder testers .


----------



## hillbill (May 15, 2019)

Wookie Madness!


----------



## mr. childs (May 15, 2019)

hillbill said:


> The essence of Skunk.not a primary category??????? That Skunk smell predated Skunk #1!


i guess he puts it under the earth category, but also he is one of the people like us that is still searching for it


----------



## Tiflis (May 15, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> I have 12 Heavenly Hash Plants soaking.


Do you have any info on flowering time or the effects? I just picked up a pack, kinda hoping they're heavy on Indica side


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 15, 2019)




----------



## greendiamond9 (May 15, 2019)

Tiflis said:


> Do you have any info on flowering time or the effects? I just picked up a pack, kinda hoping they're heavy on Indica side


I'm not sure about the flowering time but it is mostly Indica.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 15, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> View attachment 4333818


Right on. Keep us posted on your journey with those beauties!


----------



## Zipz55 (May 15, 2019)

my last Bodhi order from the BOGO sale arrived today 

Cant wait to pop some of these in a couple months

I got:

Sunshine Daydream
Blue Sunshine
Dream Lotus
Red Lotus
Silver Lotus
Space Cake
Field Trip
Soulmate
Temple of Apollo
Mountain Temple
Eternal Sunshine
Lemon Hashplant V2
Lucky Wookie
Wookie 7 x Dreadbread
Chem D x SSDD
Goldstar x Snow Lotus


----------



## danjac82 (May 15, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Got 6 Soulmate in veg right now, up potted and ready for flower tent in a couple weeks at most. Mine look firmly on the Indica end of things. Any good smells?
> 
> Also am growing 2 Wookie Hashplant girls at 3 weeks in flower. Making chunky buds and about average size for containers, 1 1/2 to 2 gallon plastic waste baskets and veg time. Similar looking to the famous Space Monkey and easy to train.


I got 5 soul mate fems out of 9 beans. They are 20 days into flower. 6 Phone Homes also 20 days in. Great looking plants with big old fan leaves. Stem rub is especially strong smell with the Soul Mate


----------



## doniawon (May 15, 2019)

Godhead, some tiny little sprouts!.


----------



## Hempire828 (May 15, 2019)

Got my beans..After seeing and reading through this thread I must say I’m pretty Impressed. I’m so glad to get my hands on what I consider to be truly old school reefer (Soar) I don’t know what to do... also excited about the Lucky Wookie 8..I’m feeling the Lucky Charms in them... bout to drop a couple in the water


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 15, 2019)

From my lil Goji... Small, but definitely Gojiistic.


----------



## hillbill (May 16, 2019)

6 topped Soulmate headed to flower tent today. All healthy and vigorous and green!

2 Wookie Hashplant at 31 days are frosty already. Average size and bushy enough for training. I call what I do LST but really, I am a bit rough and pinch and bend stems a lot. Seems to take stress off branches and promotes a positive defensive reaction making stronger branches on the whole plant.


----------



## The Mantis (May 16, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 6 topped Soulmate headed to flower tent today. All healthy and vigorous and green!
> 
> 2 Wookie Hashplant at 31 days are frosty already. Average size and bushy enough for training. I call what I do LST but really, I am a bit rough and pinch and bend stems a lot. Seems to take stress off branches and promotes a positive defensive reaction making stronger branches on the whole plant.


You do this around day 31? After that no more pinching?



Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> From my lil Goji... Small, but definitely Gojiistic.
> 
> View attachment 4334061


 Looks tasty! How big of a pot did you use?


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 16, 2019)

About 4 weeks after harvest, my Lucky Wookie has taken a turn for the awesome. Smoke report coming this weekend.



The Mantis said:


> Looks tasty! How big of a pot did you use?



This is from a little plant grown in about 1/2 gallon of soil in a plastic grow bag. Basically, she was the tallest Goji clone I had when I decided I needed more Goji. haha


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 16, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 6 topped Soulmate headed to flower tent today. All healthy and vigorous and green!
> 
> 2 Wookie Hashplant at 31 days are frosty already. Average size and bushy enough for training. I call what I do LST but really, I am a bit rough and pinch and bend stems a lot. Seems to take stress off branches and promotes a positive defensive reaction making stronger branches on the whole plant.


One thing is for sure, Soul Mate has A+ genetics. She even grew well for me!


----------



## hillbill (May 16, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> You do this around day 31? After that no more pinching?
> 
> Looks tasty! How big of a pot did you use?


I bend, fold and mutilate from late veg thru 4 weeks whenever needed to keep canopy flat and to use space well. Almost all get topped early.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 16, 2019)

If anyone does no till indoors in a raised bed can you tell me if its smart to run a 4x4 flood tray under the bed. Or just put it on the drip tray in my gorilla 5x5. My bodhi babies are ready for there final home. Got the grassroots 4x4 assembled and ready to rock and roll. Thanks and happy growing!

Edit: to many nice photos on the last page or 2 to name names but you know who you are... nice job. I have been away to many days and missed quite a bit. Always good shit In the bodhi thread.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 16, 2019)

Silver mountin has alot of nice phenos I have found but God damn I'm pissed I didnt keep my #2... by far the favorite and pulled bout 8.5 zips. I will be sad when I'm all out of this one...

Sorry stoned at lunch time


----------



## danjac82 (May 16, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Smells coming off these Mothers Milk is unreal, mix of sweet / fruit / dried milk, quickly becoming one of my favourite Bodhi strains flowered to date.
> 
> #3
> View attachment 4333146
> ...


Very nice. Can you describe the effects of each?


----------



## Vicorbett (May 17, 2019)

Here’s some art of probably the most photogenic strain I’ve even run. Twin flame


----------



## danjac82 (May 17, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4334706 Here’s some art of probably the most photogenic strain I’ve even run. Twin flame


Beautiful bud man


----------



## Vicorbett (May 17, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Beautiful bud man


Thank you sir


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 17, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Beautiful bud man


 This^^^ that there is a beauty for sure... Happy growing!


----------



## Vicorbett (May 17, 2019)

I’m leaning towards 

Secret chief 
Amrita 
Space cowboy
Endorscore 

From last drop but having a hell of a time deciding. 

Or from my vault 

Goji
Road kill unicorn V2
Soul mate 
Healing or heavenly Hashplant?
Cherry sunshine
Phone home
Blue tara 
Sunshine queen
Sunshine head 

Prolly run 4 packs 
it’s one of those good problems to have
Thinking of making a dart board for this


----------



## Vicorbett (May 17, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> I’m leaning towards
> 
> Secret chief
> Amrita
> ...


What would you guys run?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 17, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> What would you guys run?


I ran phone home a couple runs-citrus & armpit nose & it's worth a look-couple of my pics of phone home are on glg website


----------



## Vicorbett (May 17, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I ran phone home a couple runs-citrus & armpit nose & it's worth a look-couple of my pics of phone home are on glg website


Awesome I’ve seen those pics nice job man! The citrus/funk is lining up with what I’m missing .. what was the average flower run time 8 wks? Tk x Wookie yessir winners in those packs


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 17, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> What would you guys run?


Secret Chief, Amrita, Space Cowboy, Heavenly Hashplant. That’s if you are running 4 packs.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 17, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> Awesome I’ve seen those pics nice job man! The citrus/funk is lining up with what I’m missing .. what was the average flower run time 8 wks? Tk x Wookie yessir winners in those packs


I took her 67 days-Here's a couple pics of phone home


----------



## mr. childs (May 17, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I took her 67 days-Here's a couple pics of phone homeView attachment 4334844 View attachment 4334849


beautiful flower pics


----------



## Vicorbett (May 17, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I took her 67 days-Here's a couple pics of phone homeView attachment 4334844 View attachment 4334849


Perfect she should play well with others


----------



## Vicorbett (May 17, 2019)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Secret Chief, Amrita, Space Cowboy, Heavenly Hashplant. That’s if you are running 4 packs.


I’m 100% running Amrita.
I’ve ran sfv from clone so it was a low probability it was actually sfv and never bubba katsu but same story with cloned bubba kush. Just a bunch of thrips and PM dipped and pucked 
I think I’ll split the difference and do half pack heavenly and secret see how it plays out
Don’t know much about Larry og but Wookie 15 has brought the fire


----------



## mr. childs (May 17, 2019)

cool creek gsc x pleiadian love nest, tempted to bring them in to sex them then pluck out the males...
 
silver mountain x pleiadian love nest, just left a branch on the ground last fall due to laziness, and this is the reward
that lone one by itself doesnt resemble the others. i have yet to figure out what its leaning to.

these have to be bodhi but the older stoners in my family that roll up pollen chucked flowers, seeds & all, then just throw the roaches in a pot are no help to me...


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 17, 2019)

Cool stuff going on there @mr. childs 

You should start a "family line" from the seeds from that planter


----------



## N.R.G. (May 17, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> What would you guys run?


Blue Tara, F2 it and share with everyone! That is one I've regretted not having a chance to buy. I actually had it in my cart and then it sold out and never returned.


----------



## SimpleBox (May 17, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> I’m leaning towards
> 
> Secret chief
> Amrita
> ...


Thanks for the great photos and info.
And props for running the new flavors as soon as they drop.
Salute


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 18, 2019)

*Lucky Wookie 8 - Smoke Report*


*Pheno*: I only grew one plant, so I cannot speak to pheno. My plant grew with very large, dramatically serrated leaves during veg and early flower. They lost the dramatic serration as they flowered. Plant leans Indica, but there is definitely some sativa influence.

*Grow*: Easy and healthy, grown small in 2-gallon grow bag under Cree COB lighting.

*Notes*: Nice, small nugs four weeks after harvest. Unidentifiable "fruity cannabis" aroma came out during cure. Early smoke tests were not impressive; proper cure necessary. Slightly on the dry side, but still packs a bowl in a solid, satisfying way, doesn't go to dust. Slightly dirty on the exhale, likely due to incomplete flush/use of nutrients, definitely due to poor grower skills. : )

*Effects*: Very pleasant Indica, with a fresh psychadelic charge, like a complex OG. I would use the word "delicate," but I think that gave Mother's Milk a stigma, so I'll call it "complex." It's not a vein-popping punch to your face like Cookies, but a definite "sharp cutter" that will cut right through whatever else you have been smoking. (I was smoking some serious Rocky Road--Irene OG x Gelato 41--from a major Cali dispensary, and Lucky Wookie cut right through to charge me up to that next level. You know what I mean. That's big stuff.) I would also classify the effects as a great daytime smoke for someone who usually smokes heavy indicas. The high is more "complex" than "heavy." The best effects from my Lucky Wookie don't last too long, but there is definitely a nice, long-lasting feeling that sets in.

*Verdict*: Beautiful, frosty buds, easy to grow, tasty, and fresh heady-but-not-heavy indica. Can't wait to grow more, and on a larger scale. I want a few jars.

-For the heavy indica smoker (like me): Awesome change-up, perfect wake-n-bake, nice for throughout the day.
-For the less-regular smoker: Probably disorienting, but not face-smashing. Fruity aroma is attractive. Will be a favorite among this crowd.
-Medical: Perhaps a bit too psychoactive. This bud has pretty trippy psychadelic effects.

*Next Steps:* I'm going to pop a couple more #8's, as well as the V2. Since this is not commercially available, I may try to stretch the females out and get several runs out of them.


----------



## mr. childs (May 18, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> *Lucky Wookie 8 - Smoke Report*
> 
> 
> *Pheno*: I only grew one plant, so I cannot speak to pheno. My plant grew with very large, dramatically serrated leaves during veg and early flower. They lost the dramatic serration as they flowered. Plant leans Indica, but there is definitely some sativa influence.
> ...


thank you, your report is way better than anything i could have created. what day was it chopped after flip to 12/12 ? 60, 70 dried 10 or 14 days ? at what temp & humidity. the two lucky wookies i ran last year turned out to be males. i guess i will dig back into the pack later this year. thank you for taking the time to create a report.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 18, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> *Lucky Wookie 8 - Smoke Report*
> 
> 
> *Pheno*: I only grew one plant, so I cannot speak to pheno. My plant grew with very large, dramatically serrated leaves during veg and early flower. They lost the dramatic serration as they flowered. Plant leans Indica, but there is definitely some sativa influence.
> ...


What did you feed it? I dont really believe in flushing, but I just run MC.


----------



## Vicorbett (May 18, 2019)

N.R.G. said:


> Blue Tara, F2 it and share with everyone! That is one I've regretted not having a chance to buy. I actually had it in my cart and then it sold out and never returned.


Ohh and I only have 4 beans of it 
But I could spark it back into existence with a summer project


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 18, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> thank you, your report is way better than anything i could have created. what day was it chopped after flip to 12/12 ? 60, 70 dried 10 or 14 days ? at what temp & humidity. the two lucky wookies i ran last year turned out to be males. i guess i will dig back into the pack later this year. thank you for taking the time to create a report.


No prob, it's my pleasure to smoke and write about it lol

I'll write it up when I run your Pleidian Love Nest crosses, too. 

But unfortunately I keep no records about my grows, (=crappy grower haha) so everything would be a guess... except I can say there was 14 days of drying and another 14 days (17 now) of cure. Not too much, but enough to change. 



reallybigjesusfreak said:


> What did you feed it? I dont really believe in flushing, but I just run MC.


Pretty much Foxfarm bottle trio. 



I don't have a ton of time to work on my growing, pretty much water in the mornings and do maintenance on the weekends. My sh*tty growing is _just right_ for my needs, but I admit that I want to work on it a little, as it is the best hobby ever! I have some extended time off coming up soon, so we'll see.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 18, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong...
> 
> but I believe Bodhi's goal with this strain was to pair "old school" type hash plants with his proven 88g13hp (hashplant) male to produce plants with a unique hashplant background to the new(er) powerful male. Growing these you should find some phenos with similar mom traits but beefed up in size and power from the g13 hashplant.
> 
> I'm growing dla5 and dla6 now. the dla5s have that acrid/beef jerky like smell to them on stem rubs during veg and the dla6s have a more light almost og kush like smell profile so far. Will have more info after flower.


really excited to see how that DLA6 turns out. I grew Mango Biche x Iraqi testers and while it did have minor herm traits, it was phenomenal smoke.


----------



## Vicorbett (May 18, 2019)

SimpleBox said:


> Thanks for the great photos and info.
> And props for running the new flavors as soon as they drop.
> Salute


Hey no problem I like to share as much as it is a badge of honor I made it through another round  I base my decisions on a lot of what goes on here


----------



## danjac82 (May 18, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I ran phone home a couple runs-citrus & armpit nose & it's worth a look-couple of my pics of phone home are on glg website


Citrus and armpit comes together nice. Lol. All the bud I’ve had with that terp profile has been good. Got 6 Phone Home ladies 3 weeks into flower right now.


----------



## danjac82 (May 18, 2019)

A bit stretched due to vegging under hps but otherwise good health and have yet to see a yellow leaf or burnt tip. Smooth sailing with the Soul Mate and Phone Homes. Here’s some of the ladies. Have more under fluros flowering


----------



## danjac82 (May 18, 2019)

Phone Home


----------



## danjac82 (May 18, 2019)

Soulmate ..a bit of leaf droop due to having just been watered.


----------



## tman42 (May 19, 2019)

Golden Triangle day 73 of 12/12


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 19, 2019)

*Anyone ever run the Goji Raz x 88g13hp? Or the Lavender Jack*? 
If so can I see your pics? I already ordered them but I’m curious if any of you guys grew these strains and what type of results you had..??
Thinking of crossing my xj13 with Lavender Jack


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 19, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> Outdoor Lavender Jack. Wookie leaner for sure. Some of the biggest and best buds of '17. Very dark green and stayed green even after some cold nights. Harvested October 10th. Easy plant to grow would do it again. 3-4 pounds
> View attachment 4058693


Looks fuego  did it have that Jack Herer smell?? If you could would you cross it with XJ13 and keep it in your garden for years?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 19, 2019)

Swamp Thing said:


> Current Danky Bank STOCK!
> 
> Full stock of Bodhi Seeds and Dynasty Seeds!
> Best freebie deals and always priority domestic shipping.
> ...


You still have some Haterade? Afwreck


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 19, 2019)

Here's a question for the long-time Bodhi heads:

Does Instant Karma have diesel-type phenos?

I assume it does. I wonder it there are diesel-nugged phenos of Strawberry Milk, and then on to Amrita. That's a few generations down, but it would be awesome. 

I have to admit, I really like the shape and density of diesel nugs. One of my favorite plants is this Top Dog NYC Cookie (Thin Mint x ONYCD), and I have this beautiful diesel-dominant Bruce Banner flowering right now, but I don't think I've seen a Bodhi diesel yet.


----------



## The Mantis (May 19, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> really excited to see how that DLA6 turns out. I grew Mango Biche x Iraqi testers and while it did have minor herm traits, it was phenomenal smoke.


Me too. I've got a couple flowering already. Will try to get a few pics up soon. I'm liking a couple of the Dread Breads I have flowering too. A couple Dread Breads hermied too, but I've been tough with them and had light leaks/temp spikes, timer messups, etc. One definitely has a sweet mango smell and some funk with it from the OMG. Like mango mixed with some body odor.

What would you say the Iraqi male brings to the cross?


----------



## The Mantis (May 19, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Here's a question for the long-time Bodhi heads:
> 
> Does Instant Karma have diesel-type phenos?
> 
> ...


There's a lot of chem crosses, which is the biggest part of diesel I think. Forget the exact story, but isn't diesel just a selfed chem 91? I have some chem 1 x ssdd, which sounds like it could have some cool stuff in it.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 19, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> There's a lot of chem crosses, which is the biggest part of diesel I think. Forget the exact story, but isn't diesel just a selfed chem 91? I have some chem 1 x ssdd, which sounds like it could have some cool stuff in it.


Yes, that's true, isn't it? It's something about people in NYC thought "Chem" was laced, so they started calling it diesel. That's right. I've got the Chem D x SSDD. I think I'll give that a spin. Oh, and I've got that Neroli 91....

Thanks for the info man,.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 19, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Me too. I've got a couple flowering already. Will try to get a few pics up soon. I'm liking a couple of the Dread Breads I have flowering too. A couple Dread Breads hermied too, but I've been tough with them and had light leaks/temp spikes, timer messups, etc. One definitely has a sweet mango smell and some funk with it from the OMG. Like mango mixed with some body odor.
> 
> What would you say the Iraqi male brings to the cross?


I couldnt tell you exactly what I think it brings, but I really liked the cross it was in. I'm willing to bet it has those B.O.-ey, farty smells I was getting from it. All other reports say it has some pretty intense potency too, so I'm thinking it adds some of that as well. Really makes me forget whatever I got off the couch to do, if I managed to get off the couch at all.


----------



## hillbill (May 19, 2019)

6 Soulmate a few days into flower and growing very well, will begin checking sex this week. Have the appearance of mid hybreed. 

Elsewhere 2 Wookie Hashplant at 5 weeks are thickening well. Extreme flower maybe Lavender smells and something more earthy. Nice bushy and lots of buds and noticeably long pistils.


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 19, 2019)

It’s been some time since I purchased bohdi’s gear. Who has the freshest stock/drops in the u.s. now???


----------



## N.R.G. (May 19, 2019)

dirtyshawa said:


> It’s been some time since I purchased bohdi’s gear. Who has the freshest stock/drops in the u.s. now???


Great Lakes Genetics, JBC Seeds and Headie Gardens. All 3 get the new drops. GLG has the best freebies, JBC is the only one that can run credit cards if that's what you need, Shoe over at Headie is just a great guy that I like to support.


----------



## twistedinfinity (May 19, 2019)

doniawon said:


> Godhead, some tiny little sprouts!.


I've got some Godhead going as well! I have actually grown a few outside and I thought they turned out amazing so I popped the rest of them and going to give them a go inside and keep clones.

Cheerz


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 19, 2019)

N.R.G. said:


> Great Lakes Genetics, JBC Seeds and Headie Gardens. All 3 get the new drops. GLG has the best freebies, JBC is the only one that can run credit cards if that's what you need, Shoe over at Headie is just a great guy that I like to support.


My man! Good looking out!


----------



## Hempire828 (May 19, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> *Lucky Wookie 8 - Smoke Report*
> 
> 
> *Pheno*: I only grew one plant, so I cannot speak to pheno. My plant grew with very large, dramatically serrated leaves during veg and early flower. They lost the dramatic serration as they flowered. Plant leans Indica, but there is definitely some sativa influence.
> ...


Man thank you.....thanks man.. I just pop 1


----------



## Hempire828 (May 19, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Golden Triangle day 73 of 12/12
> View attachment 4335764 View attachment 4335765


Now that is a BEAUTIFUL ass plant... good job


----------



## Houstini (May 19, 2019)

Goji bore fruit, pinesoul cut mother


----------



## JHashmore (May 20, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> No prob, it's my pleasure to smoke and write about it lol
> 
> I'll write it up when I run your Pleidian Love Nest crosses, too.
> 
> ...


That lucky Wookie will open up really nice after a long cure, I found it improved a lot over months of being in the jar. 

If you want to up your game, growing wise and this is mostly just for personal smoke you should look into No Till organic, works great even down to 5 gallon if you have the space. Seems like people are starting to sell living soil so you don’t have to DIY your soil if you don’t have time. Could get you started down the organic path anyway, if that’s your thing. I find it’s super low maintenance and gives great results.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 20, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Man thank you.....thanks man.. I just pop 1


Hope you enjoy it. 



JHashmore said:


> That lucky Wookie will open up really nice after a long cure, I found it improved a lot over months of being in the jar.
> 
> If you want to up your game, growing wise and this is mostly just for personal smoke you should look into No Till organic, works great even down to 5 gallon if you have the space. Seems like people are starting to sell living soil so you don’t have to DIY your soil if you don’t have time. Could get you started down the organic path anyway, if that’s your thing. I find it’s super low maintenance and gives great results.


Thanks for the advice. That's a real good idea, buying some living soil. I can do 5 gallons indoor, and I usually use 10 gallons in my backyard. It's a little intimidating to make the soil myself, but to get started with purchased soil might be the way go. I know *just* the right grow shop to go to...

Just in time for summer outdoor!!


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 20, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> What did you feed it? I dont really believe in flushing, but I just run MC.


OK, so now I'm reading about no-till. Is "MC" Malibu Compost? Your plants look hella better than mine, and I have been kinda growing for years. If you're using Malibu Compost, I think I know where I need to start.


----------



## hillbill (May 20, 2019)

Don’t do no-till but been always organic for herb and flowers and other plants. Recycled mix is now about 60% of mixes. Not difficult and very interesting way to grow things. My first indoor about 12 years ago was synthetic mostly but that was it. No flushing and soil has a way of taking care of itself if given half a chance.

I have nothing against synthetically raised weed but letting nature feed my plants is a bit romantic to me and interesting. Things learned in the garden enhance my life experience.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 20, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I have nothing against synthetically raised weed but letting nature feed my plants is a bit romantic to me and interesting. Things learned in the garden enhance my life experience.


I feel that!


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 20, 2019)

Tester update
Day 57 and harvest day for GG4 x OMG #3 

Day 56 and harvest day for GG4 x OMG #1
 

Cheers


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 20, 2019)

A nug fell off when I pulled a leaf, so I wet-trimmed this SSDD nug.


----------



## SCJedi (May 20, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> OK, so now I'm reading about no-till. Is "MC" Malibu Compost? Your plants look hella better than mine, and I have been kinda growing for years. If you're using Malibu Compost, I think I know where I need to start.


Mega Crop?


----------



## dankbydrew (May 20, 2019)

Perfect timing, I can attest to the ease of pre-made supersoil. Super proud father transplanting my first round of babies last night. Terpenado and RoadKillUnicorn V2. Attempting water only this run as a baseline.


----------



## tman42 (May 20, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Now that is a BEAUTIFUL ass plant... good job


Thank you very much!


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 20, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4326141
> Day 29
> very stretchy. Large plant in a 3 gal pot.


 
i popped 2 SQ. With this plant i went with a smaller pot and shorter veg. The other SQ got 4 more weeks of veg and a 12 gal pot. Right now the 12 gal is on day 24. Delightful aromas over here


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 20, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> OK, so now I'm reading about no-till. Is "MC" Malibu Compost? Your plants look hella better than mine, and I have been kinda growing for years. If you're using Malibu Compost, I think I know where I need to start.


Mega Crop. Its a single nutrient you use the entire run. I ran NFTG for a while, and switched over to MC. I save so much money, time, and I honestly think its a better line anyways. Or at least it works better with however I do things. I bought it back when it was 50 bucks for the 25lb bag, and I've hardly made a dent in it this last year. NFTG is easily 50 bucks if I just need a couple bottles replaced


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 20, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Mega Crop. Its a single nutrient you use the entire run. I ran NFTG for a while, and switched over to MC. I save so much money, time, and I honestly think its a better line anyways. Or at least it works better with however I do things. I bought it back when it was 50 bucks for the 25lb bag, and I've hardly made a dent in it this last year. NFTG is easily 50 bucks if I just need a couple bottles replaced


Thanks bro, I'm gonna look into Mega Crop.


----------



## The Mantis (May 20, 2019)

Love Triangle #6. Popped 3 packs this round of LT. #6 appears to be the same pheno I liked best the first time I ran LT a few years ago. Strawberry like sweet heart candy smell. Love it! Harvested today after this pic at 55days. Might be a little early...


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 20, 2019)

Any thoughts on om 4 ,might be user error but having hard time finding feed back on her .


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 20, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Love Triangle #6. Popped 3 packs this round of LT. #6 appears to be the same pheno I liked best the first time I ran LT a few years ago. Strawberry like sweet heart candy smell. Love it! Harvested today after this pic at 55days. Might be a little early...
> View attachment 4336731


Did you get an orange pheno? Thanks a ton for sharing. I have a lot of interest in this one.


----------



## The Mantis (May 20, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Did you get an orange pheno? Thanks a ton for sharing. I have a lot of interest in this one.


The orange dreamsicle pheno I think it's called? I don't have anything like that in my notes from the first run and this time not yet that I can tell. Jury is still out on several more. Will update. 

I recommend this strain 100 percent and preferred it over Goji. One of my favorites.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 20, 2019)

Yeah that pheno. I just want to get some idea of how common it is.


----------



## twistedinfinity (May 20, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Golden Triangle day 73 of 12/12
> View attachment 4335764 View attachment 4335765


Oh man killer! I loved my golden triangle cut on some other level, so wish I hadn't lost it.

What's the smell / flav like on yours?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 20, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah that pheno. I just want to get some idea of how common it is.


Pretty sure you mean Orange CREAMSICLE. I just heard about this strain in the Bay Area..looked up the genetics because I had access to clones that were 2 footers already for $20 but I wasn’t that into the genetics so I passed..and got Pineapple Upside Down Cake, Purple Punch, and Blueberry Muffin.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (May 21, 2019)

Love to toss some blueberry muffin hog's breath male pollen your way Cali. See what pops up.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 21, 2019)

@Pepe le skunk That would be dope if you did but honestly this year I’m making XJ13 crosses if I get a male xj13. I was planning on chucking some xj13 pollen on everything I have lol even tho I could have a possible male BrandyWine, Tropicana Cookies, bodhi’s Lavender Jack, or possibly Sour Strawberry from BOG.
But I’m old school and love that XJ, trainwreck, OGRE, ingrid..all the old school strains


----------



## riumember101 (May 21, 2019)

Has any one experienced crinkle leaf phenos in Space Monkey or Wookie crosses? no runt behavior or deficiencies, just strong crinkling..
My next question, oven roasted or deep fried?

Thanks.


----------



## riumember101 (May 21, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Tester update
> Day 57 and harvest day for GG4 x OMG #3
> View attachment 4336391
> Day 56 and harvest day for GG4 x OMG #1
> ...


You've done these ladies proud, thanks for posting!
What smells are you getting? how's the intersex stability? The pictures and lineage pretty well have me sold.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 21, 2019)

Tester update
Skywalker x PU F3 #1 at day 62 from flip
 
Skywalker x PU F3 #2 at day 61
 
 
And a shot of each of the Skywalker x PU F3 runts.
 
 
I think it is safe to say these Skywalker x PU F3 are going to go 10+ weeks. 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 21, 2019)

riumember101 said:


> You've done these ladies proud, thanks for posting!
> What smells are you getting? how's the intersex stability? The pictures and lineage pretty well have me sold.


Thank you . I am happy with how they did and am looking forward to trying them.
GG4 x OMG #1 has a very strong chem cleaner smell. No balls or nanners observed.
GG4 x OMG #3 smells exactly like GG4 buds I had a while back. Hard to describe the smell. It is very unique. #3 did sprout nanners from week 4/5 ish up until harvest. 

Cheers


----------



## jp68 (May 21, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> The orange dreamsicle pheno I think it's called? I don't have anything like that in my notes from the first run and this time not yet that I can tell. Jury is still out on several more. Will update.
> 
> I recommend this strain 100 percent and preferred it over Goji. One of my favorites.


I have that orange creamxicle pheno and she will foxtail some late in flower or at least mine does.Also I had a goji that was good but as you said this LT was just better in the effects dept by far.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 21, 2019)

It look like these freaking Herbaria Bushmans are AUTOFLOWERING : /

There are at least two girls, so I guess that's OK, but... autoflowering?


----------



## mr. childs (May 21, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> It look like these freaking Herbaria Bushmans are AUTOFLOWERING : /
> 
> There are at least two girls, so I guess that's OK, but... autoflowering?


in what time period 18/6?


----------



## The Mantis (May 21, 2019)

jp68 said:


> I have that orange creamxicle pheno and she will foxtail some late in flower or at least mine does.Also I had a goji that was good but as you said this LT was just better in the effects dept by far.


Glad you agree on the LT over Goji. Always wondered if I was alone in that opinion  

Years back circa 2013-2015 I ran 2-3 phenos which were very similar about 2x outside and 3x inside. None foxtailed or had any orange like smell I can recall so I'm fairly certain I didn't have the creamsicle pheno. Would like to! I thought I read it was the most common expression of LT. Should get it this time out of 31


----------



## dr.panda (May 21, 2019)

Bodhi tester coming down
Goji razz x strawberry milk


----------



## kona gold (May 21, 2019)

Mango Hashplants at 8 weeks!
This strain is nuts for as much sativa it is supposed to have! 
The kind of hybrids I like! Sativa affects with solid more indica growth! 
Reminds me of some good Island bud!
Pods are very large on this one.


----------



## SirChocolopousRex (May 21, 2019)

dr.panda said:


> Bodhi tester coming down
> Goji razz x strawberry milk
> View attachment 4337139 View attachment 4337142[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## jp68 (May 21, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Glad you agree on the LT over Goji. Always wondered if I was alone in that opinion
> 
> Years back circa 2013-2015 I ran 2-3 phenos which were very similar about 2x outside and 3x inside. None foxtailed or had any orange like smell I can recall so I'm fairly certain I didn't have the creamsicle pheno. Would like to! I thought I read it was the most common expression of LT. Should get it this time out of 31


Looked like it may be the one as it shows late in flower like week 8 and 9 and only the top colas.


----------



## greencropper (May 21, 2019)

BBHP approx 26" high, initially plant was looking somewhat backward though she filled out nicely in the end, slapping myself now for not having coated her with Space Monkey pollen


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 21, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> in what time period 18/6?


They're vegging 20 hours right now. I did change their location. They are receiving less direct light now, but still 20 hours. I think that might have triggered the flowering.


----------



## hillbill (May 21, 2019)

In the last couple months I have had plants of different strains show sex at 5 days in flower up to 15 days. Right now I just culled a male (Sleeskunk F2s) and marked 2 females with female pre flowers out of six and these are at 19/5 in veg and 4 weeks from seed. 3 Peak Northern Lights are with them and a week older and nothing showing.


----------



## danjac82 (May 21, 2019)

Quick update on some of the Phone Home and Soul Mate. Figured I’d do a weekly in this thread. Stretch has stopped and plants are really doing great and loving the warmer air in the room the last week. Low 80s seems perfect. Got clones of all the girls on deck so hoping to find a real special type of keeper.


----------



## hillbill (May 22, 2019)

Watering a couple Wookie Hashplant at 37 days and look a lot like several Space monkeys I have had. Average size and nice branching for training. Healthy and making buds. 

Also confirmed and up potted 2 Soulmate girls and a boy was culled. Yet to ID the last three.


----------



## danjac82 (May 22, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Mango Hashplants at 8 weeks!
> This strain is nuts for as much sativa it is supposed to have!
> The kind of hybrids I like! Sativa affects with solid more indica growth!
> Reminds me of some good Island bud!
> Pods are very large on this one.View attachment 4337146 View attachment 4337147 View attachment 4337148 View attachment 4337149 View attachment 4337150


Hey man..I know this is a Bodhi thread but you said you like sativa effects from plants with indica growth pattern and it made me instantly think of one of my all time favorite strains. Kali China (Old Kali Mist x China Yunnan) from Ace seeds. Short plants that fully finish in 8 weeks flower. It’s inbred to an f5 now and is stable. Not the biggest yields but the smell is incredible. Incense, mango and violets are the main smells but there’s an exotic kind of woodiness in the background. Purple tints through the buds on a lot of the plants. Tastes like it smells and is very uplifting and calming at same time. Good to get up and go or chill. Lots of laughs from this strain. I miss it and plant to run again in the near future. I tell you i smoked that bud everyday all day for months and did not get tired of it. It’s delivers itself on the money every time. Effect is top notch. Little know plant it seems but it’s a good one and a respectable breeder.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 22, 2019)

My dank sinatra male clone has rooted. Time to get chuckey!


----------



## danjac82 (May 22, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Watering a couple Wookie Hashplant at 37 days and look a lot like several Space monkeys I have had. Average size and nice branching for training. Healthy and making buds.
> 
> Also confirmed and up potted 2 Soulmate girls and a boy was culled. Yet to ID the last three.


With the Wookie crosses..does the Wookie seem to come through a lot? First time Bodhi grower here. I cloned a male of the phone Home and Soul mate. Probably will clone them before I toss them in the trash..might do it a few times before I decide to grow them out and make some f2s of these...if I like the smoke enough.


----------



## rollinfunk (May 22, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> With the Wookie crosses..does the Wookie seem to come through a lot? First time Bodhi grower here. I cloned a male of the phone Home and Soul mate. Probably will clone them before I toss them in the trash..might do it a few times before I decide to grow them out and make some f2s of these...if I like the smoke enough.


Small sample size, but I have 3/6 wookie dom of my Congo x Kashmir x wookie testers


----------



## danjac82 (May 22, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Small sample size, but I have 3/6 wookie dom of my Congo x Kashmir x wookie testers


Cool. I had a buddy that grew some bodhi gear years back and the ones I liked the most always were always the ones with Wookie as a parent.


----------



## growslut (May 22, 2019)

I plan on growing no-till organic outdoors this year for the first time, and can someone help me out with the math? I've got good compost with a mixture of pumice and perlite getting prepped for 30 gallon fabric pots, how much amendments should I add to each?

I plan on using: 
Oyster meal
Neem Meal
Diatomaceous Earth (silica)
Epson Salt
Bokashi
Humic Acid

Also, is there anything else I should add? Especially to help the plant cope with heat over the 100+ degree summer?


----------



## danjac82 (May 22, 2019)

growslut said:


> I plan on growing no-till organic outdoors this year for the first time, and can someone help me out with the math? I've got good compost with a mixture of pumice and perlite getting prepped for 30 gallon fabric pots, how much amendments should I add to each?
> 
> I plan on using:
> Oyster meal
> ...


Add a prayer. Lol


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 22, 2019)

https://growingorganic.com/soil-guide/coots-soil-mix/

Follow the Coots mix..u can add on whatever else you have too.
Humic acid is about 1/2 cup every 3-4 cubic feet. 1 tables spoon of Epsom salt per cubic foot.
Most important part for you is buying or making an inoculater like homemade EM1 or buying EM1 or Plus C from Microbe life..OregonismXL, Mykos additive...


growslut said:


> I plan on growing no-till organic outdoors this year for the first time, and can someone help me out with the math? I've got good compost with a mixture of pumice and perlite getting prepped for 30 gallon fabric pots, how much amendments should I add to each?
> 
> I plan on using:
> Oyster meal
> ...


----------



## JHashmore (May 22, 2019)

growslut said:


> I plan on growing no-till organic outdoors this year for the first time, and can someone help me out with the math? I've got good compost with a mixture of pumice and perlite getting prepped for 30 gallon fabric pots, how much amendments should I add to each?
> 
> I plan on using:
> Oyster meal
> ...


If you roughly follow the amendment addition numbers you'll be all good. I think you should also add some either Basalt dust or Glacial rock dust, really anything like that, that is marketed in your area. The other big amendments I lean on are Earth Worm castings which I make myself (Easy to do and much better than bought) it's likely if you are in the states someone around you is making good EWC though so scope craigslist farm/garden etc. EWC can be powerful if they are actually good so I just use them to innoculate and topdress and Malted Barely that I blend into a powder. You could probably buy malted barely powder but it's most likely best to blend your own if you can. Minerals (Rock Dusts), Earth Worm castings and Malted Barley will basically feed your plants most of the things you need. If you make your own castings you can feed amendments to the worms and then just use those EWC as a sort of super compost to simplify further.

Don't worry too much about what you do or do not have so much, as long as you generally have Compost, Rock dust, and food/enzymes for micros(Malted Barley) you will be good to go and your crop will be sweet. The only other good addition would be Mycorrhizae (Glomus Intraradices) which helps your plant extract more nutrients over time and helps to establish these pots for many cycles by building a soil network. You don't have to buy the cannabis specific stuff that is probably overpriced, gardeners use Mycos for trees and other plants as well. The Lush roots from Dragonfly earth medicine is really good and a small jar is lasting me a long time and has a few other micros to innoculate your soil with. 

Don't worry so much about inoculating that you go overboard. If you get good earthworm castings, that will be enough. Or look up LAB and make some of that. The Bokashi you are already using will also probably be enough as it's just EM-1 dried onto bran flakes, so don't worry too much about it. The bed doesn't have to be re-inoculated all the time. The microbes will colonize your pots over time and the odd addition of good compost or earthworm castings will keep them healthy. Try to avoid the hydro mindset of doing a million things and just let the plants ride. I would caution against making teas and applying them too heavily as it is easy to over inoculate your beds/pots doing that. I think they have a place but don't do something just for the sake of doing it. You can leave green plant matter such as blackberry leaves or kudzu etc (Prolific growing "Invasive" plants) in a bucket of water and stir occasionally for a couple of days and use that to water with. It is much more gentle but you will see a benefit for sure. Horsetail is a great natural plant to steep in water to get silica for your plants. The water turns almost glossy.

Anyway, I'm rambling, the point is trying to keep it simple, your mix looks good. Maybe add some rock dust (Basalt). If your pots are black and not tan maybe cover them somehow with something light coloured in that extreme summer heat to keep the root temp down and make sure they are in an area with some good air flow. I think root temp is probably more of a problem in the heat than anything. A lot of landraces are from very hot places so I think it's all good.


----------



## kona gold (May 22, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Hey man..I know this is a Bodhi thread but you said you like sativa effects from plants with indica growth pattern and it made me instantly think of one of my all time favorite strains. Kali China (Old Kali Mist x China Yunnan) from Ace seeds. Short plants that fully finish in 8 weeks flower. It’s inbred to an f5 now and is stable. Not the biggest yields but the smell is incredible. Incense, mango and violets are the main smells but there’s an exotic kind of woodiness in the background. Purple tints through the buds on a lot of the plants. Tastes like it smells and is very uplifting and calming at same time. Good to get up and go or chill. Lots of laughs from this strain. I miss it and plant to run again in the near future. I tell you i smoked that bud everyday all day for months and did not get tired of it. It’s delivers itself on the money every time. Effect is top notch. Little know plant it seems but it’s a good one and a respectable breeder.


That is an excellent description!!
And I am hoping for something similar to that which you speak!
So I will post up a little report on the smoke.

Already showing a good amount of amber resin. Like 15%. At 8 weeks. That's already cutable if you had to.
And showing some purpling.


----------



## growslut (May 22, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> https://growingorganic.com/soil-guide/coots-soil-mix/
> 
> Follow the Coots mix..u can add on whatever else you have too.
> Humic acid is about 1/2 cup every 3-4 cubic feet. 1 tables spoon of Epsom salt per cubic foot.
> Most important part for you is buying or making an inoculater like homemade EM1 or buying EM1 or Plus C from Microbe life..OregonismXL, Mykos additive...


Thanks


JHashmore said:


> If you roughly follow the amendment addition numbers you'll be all good. I think you should also add some either Basalt dust or Glacial rock dust, really anything like that, that is marketed in your area. The other big amendments I lean on are Earth Worm castings which I make myself (Easy to do and much better than bought) it's likely if you are in the states someone around you is making good EWC though so scope craigslist farm/garden etc. EWC can be powerful if they are actually good so I just use them to innoculate and topdress and Malted Barely that I blend into a powder. You could probably buy malted barely powder but it's most likely best to blend your own if you can. Minerals (Rock Dusts), Earth Worm castings and Malted Barley will basically feed your plants most of the things you need. If you make your own castings you can feed amendments to the worms and then just use those EWC as a sort of super compost to simplify further.
> 
> Don't worry too much about what you do or do not have so much, as long as you generally have Compost, Rock dust, and food/enzymes for micros(Malted Barley) you will be good to go and your crop will be sweet. The only other good addition would be Mycorrhizae (Glomus Intraradices) which helps your plant extract more nutrients over time and helps to establish these pots for many cycles by building a soil network. You don't have to buy the cannabis specific stuff that is probably overpriced, gardeners use Mycos for trees and other plants as well. The Lush roots from Dragonfly earth medicine is really good and a small jar is lasting me a long time and has a few other micros to innoculate your soil with.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for all the good information. And that's great to know about the Worm Castings providing nearly all the necessary nutrients. I forgot to mention that I do plan to mix in 1 bag of worm castings per 30 gallon pot, so hopefully that will provide enough nutrients to get the job done.

And I used to add rock dust but after watching a youtube video where the guy gets his soil scientifically analyzed before and after, the rock dust literally added nothing. (forget the you tubers name but he's based in Canada and think its Alberta--something). I quit using rock dust after that. 

Thanks for reminding me about the mycos. And that malted barley sounds like good stuff. Where do you source the barley? And the barley is for top dressing, correct?


----------



## JHashmore (May 22, 2019)

Yeah the malted barley is for top dressing. You can get it at brewery supply places for home brewers or even at a local brewery will probably slide you some. It’s very inexpensive, if there are any U brew stores in your zone they will have it.

Yeah it’s hard to say about the rock dust thing. I think it’s more about long term availability of small mineral amounts. There are rocks in nature and I’m sure there is a connection so even launching some river rocks in your pots will probably give benefits. I think science is good but we for sure can’t test for everything that’s going on so going solely on that may or may not be a good idea. I just add a bit to cover the bases. Look up Steve Solomon or his book the intelligent gardener. There is a whole rabbit hole on remineralization of soil so there is probably something to it but in the end you can only compare what you are seeing. I honestly think even some rocks in the pot help out in some way. I’m fairly hippie about stuff though. I mean... this is Ganja we are talking about here.


----------



## growslut (May 22, 2019)

Yeah, it totally makes sense how remineralization should be beneficial to the soil. Maybe it just depends on where the rock dust is sourced from and what minerals the soil might need. 

Thanks again for explaining how EWC provide everything the plant needs. That makes it easier--and less expensive.

Do you add any amendments or more EWC during flower? 

And if deficiencies pop up during organic, is it possible to fix with an amendment? or is it a matter of improving the mix for next time?


----------



## Bodyne (May 22, 2019)

whatsup with the plaides love nest strain, anyone do that one?


----------



## mr. childs (May 22, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> whatsup with the plaides love nest strain, anyone do that one?


did it. loved it. made f2's. shared some. so much more bodhi to grow. locked it back in the fridge. waiting to have more space & the laws to change.


----------



## JHashmore (May 22, 2019)

From what I’ve experienced other than sending the soil out of whack by adding some form of liquid nutrient or compost tea that over inoculates or sends PH hyper out of whack you are unlikely to see major deficiencies in this type of organic grow. If you see something like calmag you can fix it with foliage spray with Epsom salt in some water. Anything major major I have never personally dealt with and it would mean something is drastically missing which is unlikely from what your mix looks like. It’s true that you aren’t able to really quick fix things but you are also periodically top dressing to keep the soil active and this is bringing all the major nutrients with it and a lot of micros too. Again the only time I have seen drastic problems is when I personally did something to cause it like over fermenting some concoction that I added to the soil.

I just amend with a thin layer of EWC, some malted barley and maybe a handful of kelp meal or alfalfa. I haven’t had any phosphorous problems which I guess maybe you may expect going into flower. The plants are designed to find the nutrients they need and this way of growing allows them to develop that ability rather than waiting at the feeding trough for nutrients like a trained animal. I started to understand this while growing Panama Red as it’s pretty nute sensitive and does really well in organic with minimal additions. These plants are used to fending for themselves outdoors and making the best of their situation.

If you see a deficiency that is glaring you can amend for it but it will likely kick in for later or the next cycle. Again this is going to be rare with your setup. 30 gallons is going to be a massive rootball. I have heard reports that when you are growing Mendo style trees you can start to become deficient in copper and boron or zinc but that’s really pushing the soil and I have yet to personally see that but I’m also not in Mendo or growing 20LB trees.

If you see something going sideways you could use a compost tea geared towards flowering (like fat flowers from dragonfly earth medicine) Or make your own as they post their ingredients. It’s basically a handful of EWC with 1/4 c molasses and some either plants (blackberry bush etc) or a powder like the dragonfly products and let it sit for a couple days and stir it, or make a bubbler but probably not as necessary as gets touted.

Last year I did some side by sides and honestly found the plant I did almost NOTHING to did the best and I think it’s because it fully was able to develop naturally in its own pot.

One last thing which is probably the most important is Mulching, mulching the surface fairly heavily is very important. You want that layer under the mulch basically staying moist all the time as this is the nutrient factory for the whole system. Sort of like the forest floor there is always leaves/brush etc being broken down and these nutrients seep into the soil. Our nutrients would be the EWC malted barley, kelp etc. I do the thin layer of EWC maybe some barley and then recover with the mulch. For mulch you can use leaves (best), some straw - this is most likely sprayed in glyphosate which fucks with our digestive systems so either try to find organic or just use leaves from the forest . You can also use fir bark mulch which I thought might be bad but has actually worked well for me so far. It’s very easy to think you don’t need mulch but do not skip it! If you don’t mulch your surface will dry out bad the biology will die and essentially create its own layer of dead soil mulch so you may as well put proper mulch down yourself. Deciduous tree leaves are great, look around in the forest (if you can) for leaves, the ones that are breaking down or an old pile are great this leaf mould is considered “black gold”

I just top dress based on feel and I have a look at the soil surface, the plants will send roots out into your top dress and use it up every couple of weeks ish (ballpark) and I just re up as I see fit which works for me.

To keep this on track here’s a photo of my outdoor. It’s testers from Bodhi mostly. I didn’t receive them for a loooong time cause I’m in Canada so some of them are now being tested outdoors.

In the pic are the following
Ethiopian banana x 88g13hahsplant
Pakistani Chitral Kush x purple unicorn
Persian delight x strawberry milk
Bubba Kush x Panama Red CBD (coastal) (my own Chuck, not Bodhi)
The rest are males or experiments that I haven’t yet had the heart to turf yet.


----------



## Bodyne (May 22, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> did it. loved it. made f2's. shared some. so much more bodhi to grow. locked it back in the fridge. waiting to have more space & the laws to change.


thankee sir


----------



## growslut (May 22, 2019)

JHashmore said:


> From what I’ve experienced other than sending the soil out of whack by adding some form of liquid nutrient or compost tea that over inoculates or sends PH hyper out of whack you are unlikely to see major deficiencies in this type of organic grow. If you see something like calmag you can fix it with foliage spray with Epsom salt in some water. Anything major major I have never personally dealt with and it would mean something is drastically missing which is unlikely from what your mix looks like. It’s true that you aren’t able to really quick fix things but you are also periodically top dressing to keep the soil active and this is brining all the major nutrients with it and a lot of micros too. Again the only time I have seen drastic problems is when I personally did something to cause it like over fermenting some concoction that I added to the soil.
> 
> I just amend with a thin layer of EWC, some malted barley and maybe a handful of kelp meal or alfalfa. I haven’t had any phosphorous problems which I guess maybe you may expect going into flower. The plants are designed to find he nutrients hey need and this way of growing allows them to develop that ability rather than waiting at the feeding trough for nutrients like a trained animal. I started to understand this while growing Panama Red as it’s pretty nute sensitive and does really well in organic with minimal additions. These plants are used to fending for themselves outdoors and making the best of their situation.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thanks so much for all the info. Yup. Phoshporus def in flower is what I am a bit worried about, but guess this round will be the test run. Its good to know that less is more. 

Really appreciate your explaining everything in detail, especially the value of mulch.


----------



## mr. childs (May 22, 2019)

i know its bodhi... but the shape & structure of this plant & the fact that has shown sex already, lean neither towards silver mountain or pleiadian love nest which are the two parents. dealing with my family it could be anything that they threw out there though by my patch trying to help & be nice. gotta wait until october...  these are what i expected to seei even somehow had a bean fly into the neighbors yard... a female at that... i asked if he wanted to keep it, no was his response so i plucked it & replanted on my side of the fence


----------



## Jaybodankly (May 22, 2019)

growslut said:


> I plan on growing no-till organic outdoors this year for the first time, and can someone help me out with the math? I've got good compost with a mixture of pumice and perlite getting prepped for 30 gallon fabric pots, how much amendments should I add to each?
> 
> I plan on using:
> Oyster meal
> ...


Shade cloth 10-15% break the heat but still get plenty of light.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 22, 2019)

Got home from work and my 70-something year old homie "River Patrol" was waiting for me with a big fat nug of who knows what. All I know is that it must be something I gave him last year. We bless each other like that.




danjac82 said:


> Hey man..I know this is a Bodhi thread but you said you like sativa effects from plants with indica growth pattern and it made me instantly think of one of my all time favorite strains. Kali China (Old Kali Mist x China Yunnan) from Ace seeds. Short plants that fully finish in 8 weeks flower. It’s inbred to an f5 now and is stable. Not the biggest yields but the smell is incredible. Incense, mango and violets are the main smells but there’s an exotic kind of woodiness in the background. Purple tints through the buds on a lot of the plants. Tastes like it smells and is very uplifting and calming at same time. Good to get up and go or chill. Lots of laughs from this strain. I miss it and plant to run again in the near future. I tell you i smoked that bud everyday all day for months and did not get tired of it. It’s delivers itself on the money every time. Effect is top notch. Little know plant it seems but it’s a good one and a respectable breeder.


I've got a beautiful Orient Express (Yunnan x Vietnamese Black) ready to flower. Stoked to read this post.

Back to Bodhi, I promise.




danjac82 said:


> With the Wookie crosses..does the Wookie seem to come through a lot? First time Bodhi grower here. I cloned a male of the phone Home and Soul mate. Probably will clone them before I toss them in the trash..might do it a few times before I decide to grow them out and make some f2s of these...if I like the smoke enough.


I was thinking about doing a post about this: I think the Wookie adds a really nice twist to some already special cuts. It seems to give them a little better structure, too. I preferred Soul Mate over pure Goji, and while I've never smoked Lucky Charms, Lucky Wookie is a definite upgrade over The White. In both Soul Mate and Lucky Wookie, I notice a certain similarity that I attribute to the Wookie... and it's a really good similiarity. I hear Space Monkey does something similar to GG4, and I'm flowering a Granola Funk right now. (I have doubts that it will improve the GSC.)

If you are concerned about the "Lavender" or some kind of fruity terps, I wouldn't worry. I haven't gotten a hint of that bs smoking the two Wookie strains I've grown. Really, it seems like the Wookie adds a "funk" It's not really a nasty funk, but it's a "pot smell" more than anything else. It just smells like dank ass bud to me. (I might not be much of a grower, but I know buds!)



growslut said:


> I plan on growing no-till organic outdoors this year for the first time, and can someone help me out with the math? I've got good compost with a mixture of pumice and perlite getting prepped for 30 gallon fabric pots, how much amendments should I add to each?
> 
> I plan on using:
> Oyster meal
> ...


I'm trying to get the no-till thang going on outdoors this summer, too. I cheated, though, and bought some Empire Builder soil. Gonna read up some this weekend and get these plants out of my garage!

But, about the 100+ degree summer, I think it's about watering daily. A good soaking every morning, and the sun/heat never bother my plants. Now, those freaking caterpillars on the other hand........ : (


----------



## rollinfunk (May 22, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Got home from work and my 70-something year old homie "River Patrol" was waiting for me with a big fat nug of who knows what. All I know is that it must be something I gave him last year. We bless each other like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wookie dom smell like lavender bo chemdog stank funk to me. varying degrees of lavender but that chem stank is there. I have one that has a lot of twisted leaves. Not sure if it's pH or genetics?


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 22, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> whatsup with the plaides love nest strain, anyone do that one?


I'm about to run Mr. Childs f2's and crosses this fall. Super stoked for that!


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 22, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Wookie dom smell like lavender bo chemdog stank funk to me. varying degrees of lavender but that chem stank is there. I have one that has a lot of twisted leaves. Not sure if it's pH or genetics?


Good point, there probably are phenos out there with more lavender than I had. I have really enjoyed the Wookie so far, but I don't have experience with different phenos.


----------



## danjac82 (May 22, 2019)

You could always cheat and use some happy frog or Epsoma dry ferts. Keeps em green and happ


Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Got home from work and my 70-something year old homie "River Patrol" was waiting for me with a big fat nug of who knows what. All I know is that it must be something I gave him last year. We bless each other like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good info. My Soul Mate and Phone Homes have very similar structure. Gonna be some frosty girls I can tell that much already. Having hopped around from breeder to breeder, I’m going to check out some more bodhi strains for a few grows. Two Wookie crosses this run. Going to do two 88g13hp crosses next. Looking at Lazy lightning (Loompa headband x 88g13hp) and More Cowbell (gsc x 88g13hp). Possibly the raspberry Hashplant for the ladies..lol


----------



## Booyah! (May 22, 2019)

Hindu Hashplant. The shortest most stocky plant I've come across this year.


----------



## danjac82 (May 22, 2019)

Anyone able to tell me their opinion on the smoke from Soul Mate or Phone Home? Indica or sativa learning? Potency?


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 22, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> You could always cheat and use some happy frog or Epsoma dry ferts. Keeps em green and happ
> 
> good info. My Soul Mate and Phone Homes have very similar structure. Gonna be some frosty girls I can tell that much already. Having hopped around from breeder to breeder, I’m going to check out some more bodhi strains for a few grows. Two Wookie crosses this run. Going to do two 88g13hp crosses next. Looking at Lazy lightning (Loompa headband x 88g13hp) and More Cowbell (gsc x 88g13hp). Possibly the raspberry Hashplant for the ladies..lol


I did More Cowbell and Raspberry Hashplant, too. They were both outstanding, too. I mean, like wow. My Raspberry Hashplant was not fruity either... but my wife did love it.

Personally, I haven't had as many "blah" plants with Bodhi as I have with other breeders. Lotus Larry was blah, but literally all other Bodhi I've grown has been great genes. With other breeders, I have had a higher rate of wackness.


----------



## growslut (May 22, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Now, those freaking caterpillars on the other hand........ : (


Try Spraying with Spinosad every 2 weeks through flower. It should eliminate the caterpillars


----------



## danjac82 (May 22, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> I did More Cowbell and Raspberry Hashplant, too. They were both outstanding, too. I mean, like wow. My Raspberry Hashplant was not fruity either... but my wife did love it.
> 
> Personally, I haven't had as many "blah" plants with Bodhi as I have with other breeders. Lotus Larry was blah, but literally all other Bodhi I've grown has been great genes. With other breeders, I have had a higher rate of wackness.


Great to hear. There’s a hell of a lot of choices for sure. More Cowbell just has an awesome name and genetics. I’m looking for a special strain and pheno that’s makes a big enough impression to run for a few years. Something that stands out among the fire.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 22, 2019)

Have any pics of your Goji Raz x 88g13HP?? I just ordered some of those seeds 


Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> I did More Cowbell and Raspberry Hashplant, too. They were both outstanding, too. I mean, like wow. My Raspberry Hashplant was not fruity either... but my wife did love it.
> 
> Personally, I haven't had as many "blah" plants with Bodhi as I have with other breeders. Lotus Larry was blah, but literally all other Bodhi I've grown has been great genes. With other breeders, I have had a higher rate of wackness.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 22, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Have any pics of your Goji Raz x 88g13HP?? I just ordered some of those seeds


I do not think I have any pictures, but, trust me, I don't do justice to these great genetics. They grow in spite of me lol.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 22, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> I do not think I have any pictures, but, trust me, I don't do justice to these great genetics. They grow in spite of me lol.


I figured it would be some chronic..I heard multiple people say Goji Raz taste like Cherries and I need a cherry flavored hashplant for a cross I’m doing with Uk Cheese x Goji Raz Hashplant


----------



## bythekasiz (May 22, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> I figured it would be some chronic..I heard multiple people say Goji Raz taste like Cherries and I need a cherry flavored hashplant for a cross I’m doing with Uk Cheese x Goji Raz Hashplant


One of the testers I ran were cherry trance x 88g13hp. I’m not sure when/if those will be released. Definitely some tasty treats in there. I’m sure the goji raz will be great too!


----------



## hillbill (May 23, 2019)

If you liked Space Monkey you will like Phone Home. Loud as the Monkey with Pine and lemon and also like high end weed from the ‘70s from Southern Mexico or Columbia. Hard hitting and average yield and no intersex noted here. Easy for this grower.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 23, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> I figured it would be some chronic..I heard multiple people say Goji Raz taste like Cherries and I need a cherry flavored hashplant for a cross I’m doing with Uk Cheese x Goji Raz Hashplant


I got heavy cherries off Cherry Queen. And it makes sense that Goji Raz would have a berry or cherry flavor, I just didn't get that off Raspberry Hash Plant. Then again, I only grew one.

(One of the sickest cherry tastes I ever smoked was this Geist Grow plant called "Super Slyder". I'll probably crack the rest of the pack this fall or winter.)


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 23, 2019)

Message from Thursday wake-n-bake:

Lucky Wookie is now officially my favorite Bodhi strain yet. You won't regret popping a few right...about...now.

(And that means that my two favorite Bodhi strains--LW and Soul Mate--are both Wookie hybrids. Who woulda thunk it?)


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 23, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Anyone able to tell me their opinion on the smoke from Soul Mate or Phone Home? Indica or sativa learning? Potency?


The Soul Mate I smoked was mostly indica, in growth and smoke.

As for potency, I would put Soul Mate and Lucky Wookie both in the same class as Gelato 41, which I often purchase from a local dispensary. While incredible weed, Gelato 41 usually clocks in around 19% from an award-winning Cali dispensary. I bet Soul Mate and Lucky Wookie are right around there... and some of the best, happy, positive bud there is.


----------



## Krippie94 (May 23, 2019)

So...I was holding off on making more seeds until we get moved. But we called work due to rain. And I was bored. So I got my vile of Goji pollen and chucked some on a very aromatic DLA#5 f2.
I know right?!?! I'm excited too!


----------



## R Burns (May 23, 2019)

Solo's Stash


----------



## danjac82 (May 23, 2019)

Thanks


Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> The Soul Mate I smoked was mostly indica, in growth and smoke.
> 
> As for potency, I would put Soul Mate and Lucky Wookie both in the same class as Gelato 41, which I often purchase from a local dispensary. While incredible weed, Gelato 41 usually clocks in around 19% from an award-winning Cali dispensary. I bet Soul Mate and Lucky Wookie are right around there... and some of the best, happy, positive bud there is.


 appreciate the info man. I was usually more of a sativa leaning guy but lately liking a more even or even indica leaning hybrid. I just don’t want anything to go as sativa as the jack 47 I ran last time. Nice head feel but I want the body too.


----------



## danjac82 (May 23, 2019)

hillbill said:


> If you liked Space Monkey you will like Phone Home. Loud as the Monkey with Pine and lemon and also like high end weed from the ‘70s from Southern Mexico or Columbia. Hard hitting and average yield and no intersex noted here. Easy for this grower.


So it’s a sativa type high? Or.. I loved the space monkey the few times I smoked it. Had that magic kind of feel for me.


----------



## Krippie94 (May 23, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> The Soul Mate I smoked was mostly indica, in growth and smoke.
> cool cool cool.
> As for potency, I would put Soul Mate and Lucky Wookie both in the same class as Gelato 41, which I often purchase from a local dispensary. While incredible weed, Gelato 41 usually clocks in around 19% from an award-winning Cali dispensary. I bet Soul Mate and Lucky Wookie are right around there... and some of the best, happy, positive bud there is.[/QUOTE





Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> The Soul Mate I smoked was mostly indica, in growth and smoke.
> 
> As for potency, I would put Soul Mate and Lucky Wookie both in the same class as Gelato 41, which I often purchase from a local dispensary. While incredible weed, Gelato 41 usually clocks in around 19% from an award-winning Cali dispensary. I bet Soul Mate and Lucky Wookie are right around there... and some of the best, happy, positive bud there is.


cool...jmho But, when positive and happy are in there. That percentage goes up.


----------



## kona gold (May 23, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Mango Hashplants at 8 weeks!
> This strain is nuts for as much sativa it is supposed to have!
> The kind of hybrids I like! Sativa affects with solid more indica growth!
> Reminds me of some good Island bud!
> Pods are very large on this one.View attachment 4337146 View attachment 4337147 View attachment 4337148 View attachment 4337149 View attachment 4337150


Weirdest thing!
On the one Mango Hashplant, the one in the las three pics., the pods are starting to get really fat!
Weird part, is that they are randomly appearing throughout the bud! Instead of starting at the bottom or top of the bud.
Its like popcorn! Like the kernels just popped on an ear of corn. Trippy!


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 23, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> It's a little intimidating to make the soil myself,



Don't be intimidated, it's not as hard as you think. Growing your own smoke in your own organic soil is the best imo.


----------



## mr. childs (May 23, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> I figured it would be some chronic..I heard multiple people say Goji Raz taste like Cherries and I need a cherry flavored hashplant for a cross I’m doing with Uk Cheese x Goji Raz Hashplant


might be a bit of a journey, but try to find bodhi's cherry hashplant if possible


----------



## hillbill (May 23, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> So it’s a sativa type high? Or.. I loved the space monkey the few times I smoked it. Had that magic kind of feel for me.


Similar but different and all good.

Elsewhere in Wookie land, it looks like 5/6 Soulmate are girls after one week in flower tent.

Also have 2 Wookie Hashplant at 38 days and not real large plants but strong and making nice buds and a very “white” look for all the trykes!


----------



## Jaybodankly (May 23, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Got home from work and my 70-something year old homie "River Patrol" was waiting for me with a big fat nug of who knows what. All I know is that it must be something I gave him last year. We bless each other like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lot to be said for a good mulch layer. It cools the soil, retains moisture, feeds microbial life, stops a lot of weeds, conserves water. take a look at agriculture fabrics. They are cheap and come in all sizes and thickness. The exclude bugs and pollen, create a beneficial micro-climate. Keeps the dew off in the morning and warmer at night. Animals dont like chewing on it. Stores in a 5 gallon bucket. Put it on and off as you want. Best to wrap the plant with plenty of space to grow and seal it to the trunk with tape. It is very light material also know as "floating row covers"


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 23, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> cool...jmho But, when positive and happy are in there. That percentage goes up.


That's what I always thought, too, but since Cali went legal and everything in the dispensaries started being tested, I have found the 18.5%-19.5% greenhouse Gelato is as happy as it gets, and it's never over 20%. Changed my whole way of thinking.


----------



## jp68 (May 23, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> The Soul Mate I smoked was mostly indica, in growth and smoke.
> 
> As for potency, I would put Soul Mate and Lucky Wookie both in the same class as Gelato 41, which I often purchase from a local dispensary. While incredible weed, Gelato 41 usually clocks in around 19% from an award-winning Cali dispensary. I bet Soul Mate and Lucky Wookie are right around there... and some of the best, happy, positive bud there is.


Have the stank ugly lucky wookie pheno. Its been labeled the ugliest in my neck of the woods


----------



## JHashmore (May 24, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Have the stank ugly lucky wookie pheno. Its been labeled the ugliest in my neck of the woods


That ugly pheno made me question my growing until I experienced the effects.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 24, 2019)

The Vietnamese x Columbian x Afghani F2's are done! I picked off three little "calyaxs" and they all three had medium-to-small, but dark and fairly nice looking seeds. (The bag shows the two seeds from #3. The one seed from #1 is not shown.) They are small plants, but they appear to be "chuck full" (pun intended) of seeds! 

   

Here are the Herbaria Busmans F2's that started flowering under 20 hours of light. I moved them back into more direct light, and it appears that vegging has resumed.


----------



## The Mantis (May 24, 2019)

DLA6 #7 @54days. Still another 2 weeks at least it's looking like.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 25, 2019)

Can anyone provide me with a quick smoke report on Love Triangle?

Is it a heavy indica?couch lock?daytime smoke?evening smoke?

Im looking TK with a sativa high 

Is this the right strain


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 25, 2019)

One of my Heavenly Hash Plants.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 25, 2019)

Jaybodankly said:


> Lot to be said for a good mulch layer. It cools the soil, retains moisture, feeds microbial life, stops a lot of weeds, conserves water. take a look at agriculture fabrics. They are cheap and come in all sizes and thickness. The exclude bugs and pollen, create a beneficial micro-climate. Keeps the dew off in the morning and warmer at night. Animals dont like chewing on it. Stores in a 5 gallon bucket. Put it on and off as you want. Best to wrap the plant with plenty of space to grow and seal it to the trunk with tape. It is very light material also know as "floating row covers"


Thanks for the tip man, that sounds worth looking in to.


----------



## LeddySnips (May 25, 2019)

Currently Running Kaliash (Chem D x Snow Lotus) Day 46-48 in Organic soil, Anyone else running these? (Excuse the double crown one, took clones way late on that one)


----------



## LeddySnips (May 25, 2019)

Also Running currently Hashplant #4 ( Chem 4 x 88G13/HP) again Organically soil grown


----------



## InstadovB (May 25, 2019)

Picture perfect example of overcrowding. I put these 4 younger ssdd in between canopy spots of plants that are 3 weeks older than them. Look at the stretch! One broke when I was lst'ing.
I'm in the process of rearranging for flower cycle to start. Super stoked to see how many females I get.

Buttoning up the dividing door between flower and veg room. Can't have any light leaks now! It's been taking to much time to get it right, but we're almost there.

Edit: and now they haven't been away from the light this whole time. I just spread them out.


----------



## danjac82 (May 25, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> DLA6 #7 @54days. Still another 2 weeks at least it's looking like.
> View attachment 4339078


Looks more closer to a month left


----------



## danjac82 (May 25, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Picture perfect example of overcrowding. I put these 4 younger ssdd in between canopy spots of plants that are 3 weeks older than them. Look at the stretch! One broke when I was lst'ing.View attachment 4339577
> I'm in the process of rearranging for flower cycle to start. Super stoked to see how many females I get.
> 
> Buttoning up the dividing door between flower and veg room. Can't have any light leaks now! It's been taking to much time to get it right, but we're almost there!


Doesn’t look crowded at all


----------



## The Mantis (May 25, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Can anyone provide me with a quick smoke report on Love Triangle?
> 
> Is it a heavy indica?couch lock?daytime smoke?evening smoke?
> 
> ...


I've grown it several times inside and out in Cali and now in OK (1x). I would say it's almost a 50/50 sativa/indica with growth more like a sativa with fat buds, with no couch lock and a nice dreamy uplifting-ish high. creative and relaxing at the same time. Day and nighttime smoke that won't make you tired really. The Nikah had more of a sativa high with all phenos and one pheno was strong enough to cause eye pressure stuff and made me a little disoriented. Fun but really strong. Love Triangle was a nice smooth sweetness I describe as a sweet hear flavor but it sounds like that could be the creamsicle pheno. Lt = more chill vibe. Nikah = more party roller coaster vibe



danjac82 said:


> Looks more closer to a month left


 You might be right I'll update. I probably tend to chop early bc I have no headstash atm. Impatience beats me. Once I get enough stash then I chill more. In a way I am being patient, using limited farm space to pheno hunt and pick winners.


----------



## The Mantis (May 25, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Picture perfect example of overcrowding. I put these 4 younger ssdd in between canopy spots of plants that are 3 weeks older than them. Look at the stretch! One broke when I was lst'ing.View attachment 4339577
> I'm in the process of rearranging for flower cycle to start. Super stoked to see how many females I get.
> 
> Buttoning up the dividing door between flower and veg room. Can't have any light leaks now! It's been taking to much time to get it right, but we're almost there.
> ...


Cool looking setup. What is that you have all the pots sitting on?


----------



## InstadovB (May 26, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Doesn’t look crowded at all


They were moved in this picture. Notice no light for the plants on the lefts.


----------



## InstadovB (May 26, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Cool looking setup. What is that you have all the pots sitting on?


It's called deck drain, it's so I can move the plants freely while in flower. Each bed has two wheels at the end so they can move easily.


----------



## johny sunset (May 26, 2019)

LeddySnips said:


> Currently Running Kaliash (Chem D x Snow Lotus) Day 46-48 in Organic soil, Anyone else running these? (Excuse the double crown one, took clones way late on that one)


Very nice ! I have a pack I’ve been sitting on fir awhile now. What kinda of nose you getting those girls ?


----------



## danjac82 (May 26, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> I've grown it several times inside and out in Cali and now in OK (1x). I would say it's almost a 50/50 sativa/indica with growth more like a sativa with fat buds, with no couch lock and a nice dreamy uplifting-ish high. creative and relaxing at the same time. Day and nighttime smoke that won't make you tired really. The Nikah had more of a sativa high with all phenos and one pheno was strong enough to cause eye pressure stuff and made me a little disoriented. Fun but really strong. Love Triangle was a nice smooth sweetness I describe as a sweet hear flavor but it sounds like that could be the creamsicle pheno. Lt = more chill vibe. Nikah = more party roller coaster vibe
> 
> 
> You might be right I'll update. I probably tend to chop early bc I have no headstash atm. Impatience beats me. Once I get enough stash then I chill more. In a way I am being patient, using limited farm space to pheno hunt and pick winners.


Yea bro, you’re definitely chopping early if that plant has two weeks left in your eyes. I used to harvest early all the time. I say a plant has two weeks left when basically all the pistols are red, receding and calyxes are mostly all swoll. A plant that’s two weeks left is very close to having a finished look.


----------



## The Mantis (May 26, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> It's called deck drain, it's so I can move the plants freely while in flower. Each bed has two wheels at the end so they can move easily.


Cool! You make it yourself or buy it somewhere?


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 26, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> The Nikah had more of a sativa high with all phenos and one pheno was strong enough to cause eye pressure stuff and made me a little disoriented. Fun but really strong.


This makes me want to pop some Nikah as soon as I get all these teenagers out my garage. Add it to the list, lol.

I planted Goji and SSDD outside yesterday, but I'm delivering to the neighborhood tonight and tomorrow morning. Senior citizens keep an eye on my shit when I'm at work, and I give them plants that blow their freaking minds. (And they always bring me jars from their incredible harvests!)


----------



## danjac82 (May 26, 2019)

Soulmate showing a few different smells already at day 29. A Very familiar berry kind of scent that I’ve got in purple strains is present in 2 of them. An extra perfume of some sort is there as well. Others are more sweet but dank smell beginning to manifest. Phone Home is pine and unidentifiable chemical for the most part. Very light but very early still


----------



## zeeman (May 26, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> One of my Heavenly Hash Plants.
> View attachment 4339400


I have a heavenly hashplant seed that looks to be a twin as well


----------



## Zipz55 (May 26, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> I've grown it several times inside and out in Cali and now in OK (1x). I would say it's almost a 50/50 sativa/indica with growth more like a sativa with fat buds, with no couch lock and a nice dreamy uplifting-ish high. creative and relaxing at the same time. Day and nighttime smoke that won't make you tired really. The Nikah had more of a sativa high with all phenos and one pheno was strong enough to cause eye pressure stuff and made me a little disoriented. Fun but really strong. Love Triangle was a nice smooth sweetness I describe as a sweet hear flavor but it sounds like that could be the creamsicle pheno. Lt = more chill vibe. Nikah = more party roller coaster vibe


Thanks for the detailed report 

Now I want both lol


----------



## kona gold (May 26, 2019)

Man, I have only good things to say about this strain!
Mango Hashplant 62 days!
Mahalo for your medicine!!
Could have gone to the next stage, but I have to get some others in there spot!
Really looking forward to ripping a bong hit of this!


----------



## twistedinfinity (May 26, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Have you started the Jungle Spice or Nigerian x OMG yet? Very interested in the reports from these. I've had JS on the back burner for awhile.


I am growing Jungle Spice right now! I had 2 pretty marginal runs with it due to not being around the garden / having a caretaker. Although the flowers could've been grown much better, the smoke is really great in my opinion. Has a really strong oldschool smell / flavor (one which I am going to have to try to pin down in the current run) I have 2 different cuts and am trying to do a legit run with them now. I have one of them at day 22 today. 

With all that said, I would highly suggest running them.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (May 26, 2019)

Mass Medicals cross of Goji OG with their Star Pupil. Pink trichs are always lit


----------



## Dude74 (May 26, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> View attachment 4340181 View attachment 4340179 Mass Medicals cross of Goji OG with their Star Pupil. Pink trichs are always lit


So this is there outdoor freebies, correct? Any herms? Looks great!


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (May 26, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> So this is there outdoor freebies, correct? Any herms? Looks great!


Yup! Got the 3 pack freebie. I only ran one of the 3 and no herm! I took a little sample popcorn bud and I can say with full confidence that it is deadly on the brain lol


----------



## InstadovB (May 26, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Cool! You make it yourself or buy it somewhere?


I bought the deck drain to build these tables, they are on wheels so I can move things about freely, and it helps me control my runoff. It's fun to come up with different methods for growing.

Here is a Space Monkey #2 clone at 13 days from cutting. New to me cloning method and this isn't even dialed yet.


----------



## The Mantis (May 27, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> View attachment 4340242
> I bought the deck drain to build these tables, they are on wheels so I can move things about freely, and it helps me control my runoff. It's fun to come up with different methods for growing.
> 
> Here is a Space Monkey #2 clone at 13 days from cutting. New to me cloning method and this isn't even dialed yet. View attachment 4340244


Really cool and great ingenuity! Should make things "easier" lol. Always a lot of work but any shortcut/solution helps.


----------



## hillbill (May 27, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> View attachment 4340242
> I bought the deck drain to build these tables, they are on wheels so I can move things about freely, and it helps me control my runoff. It's fun to come up with different methods for growing.
> 
> Here is a Space Monkey #2 clone at 13 days from cutting. New to me cloning method and this isn't even dialed yet. View attachment 4340244


That looks like the piss trough next to the men's outhouse at the local asphalt track where I was a kid. Memories of burned high octane aromas and rancid piss.

Monkey roots! Just knowing you have another Monkey lady will make you grin a little.


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 27, 2019)

Here are some Bodhi in veg. There might be a sunshine 4 and a higher primate in there, along with some Bodhi crosses made by a member here(thank you!) Mac x DLA5, AfPak x Alien Apple Warp, Mac by Alien Apple Warp. There is also a GG4 X Gogi and (GG4 x LBL) X Gogi(my little project...). I also have a couple Oregon Lemon X Code Blue from somebody on another forum. As you can see I'm a little overcrowded with seedlings right now but this should be a fun pheno hunt. Hope everyone is having a good extended weekend. Happy growing Bodhi friends!


----------



## hillbill (May 27, 2019)

jpdnkstr said:


> View attachment 4340370 Here are some Bodhi in veg. There might be a sunshine 4 and a higher primate in there, along with some Bodhi crosses made by a member here(thank you!) Mac x DLA5, AfPak x Alien Apple Warp, Mac by Alien Apple Warp. There is also a GG4 X Gogi and (GG4 x LBL) X Gogi(my little project...). I also have a couple Oregon Lemon X Code Blue from somebody on another forum. As you can see I'm a little overcrowded with seedlings right now but this should be a fun pheno hunt. Hope everyone is having a good extended weekend. Happy growing Bodhi friends!


I only thought my tents were crowded! Wow!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 27, 2019)

Space Monkey at 75 days, 2week flush and ready to chop.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 27, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> This makes me want to pop some Nikah as soon as I get all these teenagers out my garage. Add it to the list, lol.
> 
> I planted Goji and SSDD outside yesterday, but I'm delivering to the neighborhood tonight and tomorrow morning. Senior citizens keep an eye on my shit when I'm at work, and I give them plants that blow their freaking minds. (And they always bring me jars from their incredible harvests!)


Like Johnny Appleseed,but not...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 27, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> View attachment 4340242
> I bought the deck drain to build these tables, they are on wheels so I can move things about freely, and it helps me control my runoff. It's fun to come up with different methods for growing.
> 
> Here is a Space Monkey #2 clone at 13 days from cutting. New to me cloning method and this isn't even dialed yet. View attachment 4340244


I have some space monkey s1s that im about to pop and grow outdoors til i find a spot to grow indoors...


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 27, 2019)

My very first Bodhi plant, Sunshine Queen, seems to be finishing more quickly than I expected. Looks like only another week or so remaining?

Does that seem right?


----------



## numberfour (May 27, 2019)

Mothers Milk

#1
 
Mothers Milk #2
 

#3


----------



## hillbill (May 27, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4340416
> 
> My very first Bodhi plant, Sunshine Queen, seems to be finishing more quickly than I expected. Looks like only another week or so remaining?
> 
> ...


There is significant percentage of amber right now, lots of cloudy. Wack at your own special time but that looks in its prime right now.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 27, 2019)

Tester update
Skywalker x PU F3 #1 at day 68 from flip.

Skywalker x PU F3 #2 at day 67 from flip


Cheers


----------



## danjac82 (May 27, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Man, I have only good things to say about this strain!
> Mango Hashplant 62 days!
> Mahalo for your medicine!!
> Could have gone to the next stage, but I have to get some others in there spot!
> Really looking forward to ripping a bong hit of this!View attachment 4340124 View attachment 4340125 View attachment 4340126 View attachment 4340127


Very nice. Is that 62 days of 12/12?


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 27, 2019)

Tester update 
I forgot to mention that early smoking of the 2 GG4 x OMG are proving to be everything I had hoped for. I will share a full smoke report after they have some time in the jars.
I also forgot to mention that Skywalker x PU F3 # 1 and #2 are looking like very good yielders which may make the flowering time ok if they are good.
Full shot of #1 
 
And #2
 
#2 has flower more dense then #1. But #1 does seem like it will yield substantially more then #2 .

Cheers


----------



## kona gold (May 27, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Very nice. Is that 62 days of 12/12?


Yes, from flip.
So pretty fast strain for its genetics.

Again, they probably could go 70 days in the proper set up.


----------



## danjac82 (May 27, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Yes, from flip.
> So pretty fast strain for its genetics.
> 
> Again, they probably could go 70 days in the proper set up.


Just curious. Yes it’s pretty fast for sure then. Only a month in on my plants and I can tell they’re gonna be fast. I don’t expect impressive yields outside of one phone Home plant that is gonna be fat.


----------



## z.bud (May 28, 2019)

5 testers of Axis X OMG. Smells range from garlic mint to coffee and mint harvested the bottom pic at 56 days and the next two up were at 63 and the top 2 were at 73. Amazingly easy to grow plants that are great for indoor (little to no stretch) running them outdoor as well.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 28, 2019)

Anyone see that Subcool hit the Sunshine 4 clone with Bloodwreck? I'm not the biggest Subcool fan in the world, but I love me some Trainwreck... Probably won't spend $100 on this pollen chuck, but I admit I kinda want to.


----------



## danjac82 (May 28, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Anyone see that Subcool hit the Sunshine 4 clone with Bloodwreck? I'm not the biggest Subcool fan in the world, but I love me some Trainwreck... Probably won't spend $100 on this pollen chuck, but I admit I kinda want to.


I’ve looked at subcools Chernobyl and Jacks Cleaner for years. Probably won’t pull the trigger due to lots of reports of great flavor and weak high..or ten phenos from ten plants. Rare Dankness however has some fire. They’re using the Phone Home from bodhi in a few new crosses


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 28, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> I’ve looked at subcools Chernobyl and Jacks Cleaner for years. Probably won’t pull the trigger due to lots of reports of great flavor and weak high..or ten phenos from ten plants. Rare Dankness however has some fire. They’re using the Phone Home from bodhi in a few new crosses


Yeah, his gear has been hit-and-miss for me, but Bodhi's gear, on the other hand, generally is always on hit.


----------



## danjac82 (May 28, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Yeah, his gear has been hit-and-miss for me, but Bodhi's gear, on the other hand, generally is always on hit.


That’s good to hear. I’ve never personally ran Rare Dankness but loved the Lee Roy and ghost of Lee Roy that I tried from a friend. First run at bodhi looks to be promising already. Something told me to go with these beans. There is a certain enthusiasm about bodhi growers that says he must be where it’s at


----------



## hillbill (May 28, 2019)

Bodhi seems of good report wherever I look on friendly sites. Being in a regressive state, almost all my info comes from experience and here and a few other forums. Not quite as reliable as some traditionally bred cannabis but maybe the best of the American breeders. 

Bodhi tests his strains and prices are really excellent for the fire within. Planting some Phone Home tomorrow! The are in the Viva towel sauna today.

Also, very little drama with Bodhi. Peaceful threads are golden!


----------



## danjac82 (May 28, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Bodhi seems of good report wherever I look on friendly sites. Being in a regressive state, almost all my info comes from experience and here and a few other forums. Not quite as reliable as some traditionally bred cannabis but maybe the best of the American breeders.
> 
> Bodhi tests his strains and prices are really excellent for the fire within. Planting some Phone Home tomorrow! The are in the Viva towel sauna today.
> 
> Also, very little drama with Bodhi. Peaceful threads are golden!


My plants actually seem pretty uniform and similar so far. Not any big differences in structure or growth or smells so far. Trichomes on bigger fan leaves of all plants so I’m excited. I didn’t get this often with the other strains I ran. People do seem chill here and the best plants on the site. Beautiful buds page after page.


----------



## zeeman (May 28, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Anyone see that Subcool hit the Sunshine 4 clone with Bloodwreck? I'm not the biggest Subcool fan in the world, but I love me some Trainwreck... Probably won't spend $100 on this pollen chuck, but I admit I kinda want to.


Friends don’t let friends buy subcool! Lol


----------



## mr. childs (May 28, 2019)

zeeman said:


> Friends don’t let friends buy subcool! Lol


i dont hold any ill will towards sub at all, & i appreciate all he has contributed, but i was disappointed in him mentioning that has to find "some" strain called goji in his potcast interview...


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 28, 2019)

I've got to say I have been away from the bodhi forum for a few days now and damn did I miss alot. Lots of fire in pices last couple pages. 

Having a battle with nats the last few weeks and I still see one or 2 but think I have almost won. I have a couple phone homes that are looking female but have yet to fill my 4x4 bed as with a unlucky Male count I'm still behind the ball quite a bit. I have a few clones that are about 9 or 10" with minimal branching but I never work with shit that small. I like 4 and SOMETIMES 6 plants in my 4x4 bed. My plans to grow from clone for a bit and see what kind of down time I can cancel out while popping a seed or a few every harvest and running from clone when it shows sex. Another small 3x3 tent would prob help with that. Truth is I grow for me and the women and 2 buddy's that dont really pay me lol so its really I like a selection to smoke and enjoy living soil like a 2nd job that I even want it. 

With all my shit luck lately I will say I do have some small but fine looking bitchn plants up and coming in veg but I should have been week 3 to 5 in flower again. Will throw up a pic soon when I clean my shit up a bit.but...

I was also lucky enough to get my hands on the following clones. GSC, mass super skunk, sensi star, and so cal master kush. What's funny is the guy I got em from keeps track of time real well and a couple of these cuts have been alive for 15 plus years lol. still waiting on the g13 and sour diesel. Ecsd x wcsd and i have flowered it before and pulled 1.5oz off a 13" clone so I def wanted it again. Would love to find a nice bodhi Male to hit a clone or 2 of these with. Enough with my rant sorry I'm stoned and miss the bodhi thread. 

Anyway... my little bit of good luck below
 

These cuts are from (to me) a very very reliable source so I plan to keep em around and play! Happy growing bodhi peeps!


----------



## The Mantis (May 28, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> I’ve looked at subcools Chernobyl and Jacks Cleaner for years. Probably won’t pull the trigger due to lots of reports of great flavor and weak high..or ten phenos from ten plants. Rare Dankness however has some fire. They’re using the Phone Home from bodhi in a few new crosses


In an average Bodhi pack you'll find way more fire than your average Subcool pack that's for sure. I've run a few Subcool packs and none were especially fantastic keeper material except for the Vortex. Close to Cindy XX from Bros Grimm but had that funky rotten fruit smell to it.

I learned a lot of grow tips from Sub and watched a lot of his Weed Nerd shows. He's got some fire if you don't mind digging. But if you want to get something quick with no issues, your money is better spent on the B man. I'm guessing Bodhi's Apollo stuff is even better than the Sub Apollo/Vortex stuff but haven't compared or seen any comparisons.


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 28, 2019)

I know a lot of you guys are tent users on here and was just wondering if you'd share some knowledge on a cost-effective tent that you've been happy with. Don't worry, I'm keeping it Bodhi related cuz that's what I'll be putting in the tent! Just something mid size 3 by 3 or 5 by 5.


----------



## twistedinfinity (May 28, 2019)

Jungle Spice from clone, day 22 flowering. On another note I was just looking thru my seeds and was wondering if anyone has grown the Cuban Black Haze x BSHB Indy? or know what BSHB indy is?

Cheers


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 28, 2019)

twistedinfinity said:


> Jungle Spice from clone, day 22 flowering. On another note I was just looking thru my seeds and was wondering if anyone has grown the Cuban Black Haze x BSHB Indy? or know what BSHB indy is?
> 
> Cheers


My guess is Big Sur holy bud


----------



## raytizzle (May 29, 2019)

Anyone have any luck trying to get some blueberry hashplant seeds? If anyone knows a source, please please send it my way! <3


----------



## hillbill (May 29, 2019)

jpdnkstr said:


> I know a lot of you guys are tent users on here and was just wondering if you'd share some knowledge on a cost-effective tent that you've been happy with. Don't worry, I'm keeping it Bodhi related cuz that's what I'll be putting in the tent! Just something mid size 3 by 3 or 5 by 5.


That is quite a range of size from 9 sq ft to 25 sq ft. Anyway, I have a Gro Lab 2 1/2' x 5' as well as a 2x2 that I have been using for 6 years and they have a few pin holes and some Velcro tabs are used up but I open them every day and the pin holes are Gorilla Tape fixed. Been well pleased.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 29, 2019)

jpdnkstr said:


> I know a lot of you guys are tent users on here and was just wondering if you'd share some knowledge on a cost-effective tent that you've been happy with. Don't worry, I'm keeping it Bodhi related cuz that's what I'll be putting in the tent! Just something mid size 3 by 3 or 5 by 5.


I've been using a tall (84" I think) Apollo Horticulture 4x4 for three years now. I bought it *mainly* because it was fairly low-cost, but I have been very, very satisfied. Lots of vents/ports, thick fabric, supports lights well, Amazon Prime. There would be no light leaks if I didn't put a somewhat jagged item next to the tent on the outside (fixed now), and I open it once per day.

My first tent was a Lighthouse Hydro 2 x 4, which was garbage compared to the Apollo... but this was a while back, and I think the Lighthouse ones have improved.

I use a different 2 x 4 for late vegging/sometimes flowering which is very good, as well. It's the other big Amazon brand, but the name is slipping my mind. It's too short (~5 ft.)

_I think the most important thing is your desired light configuration. For a while, I used a big blurple light; I would have rather had a 3 x 3 for that. Since I have the 4 x 4 all nested into my garage, I bought my new lights to fit the 4 x 4. Now, I use 48" rails, 5 cobs wide, which fit the 4x4 edge to edge. I'm very happy with the new lights in the 4 x 4. (I would also reduce the footprint just a tad from what you would expect without a tent; the reflection of the weaker light off the sides evens the light out, when the lights fit right.)_


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 29, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> i dont hold any ill will towards sub at all, & i appreciate all he has contributed, but i was disappointed in him mentioning that has to find "some" strain called goji in his potcast interview...


That's an "interesting" thing to say. Thanks for helping me save my money by not buying his gear!


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 29, 2019)

So, I shucked one of my little Vietnamese x Columbian x Afghani seed plants. #3 to be exact. I was quite please that the seeds were mostly done, and they fell out of the colas with little effort. Out of 300-500 seeds, many are still greenish, but about 50%-60% are finished brown with darker tiger stripes and/or spotting. The lighting in the picture makes them look a little lighter than they are, but if you look closely at the striped ones, they look like many commercial seeds, although not as dark as some. From my ghetto experience, I would say that practically all of these seeds are viable.

#3 was the female that grew a bit wonky out of the seed. After a few weeks, she caught up to her sister, #1. Both girls were well-structured, wide-branched, and stacked up the colas quite well. There were practically no unfertilized calyaxs left on #3, they all had seeds. The plant gave off a distinctive Columbian aroma, very similar to a Sannie Columbian x Lambsbread I grew. Of course, I smoked the spent plant matter, and it is exquisite. It gave me a sativa rush with an indica bottom. Short-lasting, as expected with no swoll buds. If grown as sensi, the effects will probably be similar, but stronger and balanced differently.

 

It would be interesting to see how some of these grow out, in the hands of some better growers...


----------



## zeeman (May 29, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> i dont hold any ill will towards sub at all, & i appreciate all he has contributed, but i was disappointed in him mentioning that has to find "some" strain called goji in his potcast interview...


 as somebody that runs Nepali queen always, I can’t give any more of my money to that guy. Too many other people doing the work while he talks shit. Bloodwreck wasn’t even his clone. Bodhi has cheaper seeds with better vibes. It is a capitalist society though, spend your money however you like. Cheers!


----------



## Boosky (May 29, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> i dont hold any ill will towards sub at all, & i appreciate all he has contributed, but i was disappointed in him mentioning that has to find "some" strain called goji in his potcast interview...[/QUOT


Goji is sold out, good luck Sub. Lol. I’m sure he can find a cut in Cali. Everything I have ran from Sub has had some sort of hermi trait. Some bad, some not so bad, but all have had some. No ill will either just stating what I have came across. I’ll stick with Bodhi. Out of about 15(full packs) of different strains, Bodhi only had one hermi and it was probably a light leak situation on my part. Bodhi rules!!! His genetics are top notch!!!


----------



## hillbill (May 29, 2019)

I have had a few hermie issues with some strains but I also understand that with multi-poly-super-complex hybreeds, herms are not far off, but I really like Bodhi beans as one of the best for that kind of weed, and the best value.

Got 2 Wookie Hashplant at 44 days and the calyxes are “white” and exceptionally sparkly! Average size and just enough branching to train. Hard buds so far.

I have 5 female out of 6 pr 7 Soulmate girls 1 week in with all actively flowering. Lightning fast. These look interesting!

Just plant3d 6 Phone Home with tails in blue Solos.

Ordering something today while JBC has their BOGO still going on with Bodhi.


----------



## twistedinfinity (May 29, 2019)

jpdnkstr said:


> My guess is Big Sur holy bud


Oh yes that make sense.. Just couldn't figure it out thanks!


----------



## chiefer888 (May 29, 2019)

Just pulled the trigger on my first Bodhi order Endor Score (A11G x wookie) with the Heavenly Hashplant freebie!


----------



## kona gold (May 29, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Just curious. Yes it’s pretty fast for sure then. Only a month in on my plants and I can tell they’re gonna be fast. I don’t expect impressive yields outside of one phone Home plant that is gonna be fat.


I really think they will surprise you.
Not sure why not many people seem interested in this strain?
But a quick sample, was fantastic!!
Great flavor and a soaring and couchlock at the same time! Like you are sitting there tripping kind of experience.
And a happy positive feeling.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 29, 2019)

jpdnkstr said:


> I know a lot of you guys are tent users on here and was just wondering if you'd share some knowledge on a cost-effective tent that you've been happy with. Don't worry, I'm keeping it Bodhi related cuz that's what I'll be putting in the tent! Just something mid size 3 by 3 or 5 by 5.


I have been very happy with my secret jardin. The DR120 has been great. I have been running it for 6 years now and it was used for a year or more before I got it. The zipper just recently has finally started having issues.
The DR120 did a great job on raising the Lemon Lotus and the Bodhi testers I have now run 

Cheers


----------



## rasna (May 29, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I have had a few hermie issues with some strains but I also understand that with multi-poly-super-complex hybreeds, herms are not far off, but I really like Bodhi beans as one of the best for that kind of weed, and the best value.
> 
> Got 2 Wookie Hashplant at 44 days and the calyxes are “white” and exceptionally sparkly! Average size and just enough branching to train. Hard buds so far.
> 
> ...


i have some wookie hp outdoors. I'd like to see some photos


----------



## THT (May 29, 2019)

Been a while since I was here, just dropping off a few pics of white lotus. This expression is a bit better than the last one, not very loud but quite nice all around


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 29, 2019)

Boy this is one kick ass pheno of silver mountain... hell of a lunch time... well a late lunch I guess...damn I hope I have some fire going this round... this will be a hard one to replace. Still having bad dreams about not saving a cut... I am a special kind of dumb! Happy growing bodhi fans!

Will post a couple veg pics soon of the new up and coming bodhi among other things.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 29, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have been very happy with my secret jardin. The DR120 has been great. I have been running it for 6 years now and it was used for a year or more before I got it. The zipper just recently has finally started having issues.
> The DR120 did a great job on raising the Lemon Lotus and the Bodhi testers I have now run
> 
> Cheers




When it comes to tents I have used most of them. Apollo tents are better than they used to be but imo still lack a bit. Grow lab I THINK i didnt mind to much. My sun hut big easy 4x4 i still use for veg tent with a 315cmh but when it comes to my heavy fluence spyder x plus i only trust my gorilla 5x5 to hold it up with no worry. All others I have tried have bent down from the weight of light. Imo this is not an area to cheap out on and if you do you WILL eventually regret not spending more. If in a rush ( I was ) than a sun hut or similar will prob do what you need it to BUT i cant tell you i recommend hanging much weight on the lower end tents. Everyone has different needs and set up imo so i cant say in your case what I'd recommend but that is my take on tents and i think you would be smart to spend more now and deal with less shit later. Most of the time between mortgage, kid and 4 dogs and the women I'm broke as hell and when I bought another tent I bought a gorilla 5x5 and have not looked back. They are a tad overpriced but they are very strong and have held alot of top weight with no flexing at all. I'm not rich but stand by my decision to buy better the 2nd time around and have no doubt it will last years without issue. Let us know when you pick one up and put up some beautiful bodhi pics for us to drool over... good luck with your grow and happy growing!

Fyi a dr120 or other secret jardin would prob be my 2nd choice if gorilla closes down lol...


----------



## rollinfunk (May 29, 2019)

from what I've researched. Gorilla > Jardin > Apollo. I got the Apollo and it's pretty good. I beat it up pretty well so I tape for light leaks. It's easier to tape the inside of the tent vs. outside. I just use gorilla tape on the seams and unused zippers from the inside.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 29, 2019)

I find roofing repair sealant (in a caulking tube) works wonders for sealing tent light leaks.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 29, 2019)

raytizzle said:


> Anyone have any luck trying to get some blueberry hashplant seeds? If anyone knows a source, please please send it my way! <3


everybody who had luck getting them had it years ago. Theyre long gone unless you know somebody who f2'd it.


----------



## doniawon (May 29, 2019)

godhead .
Throwing out some fatties. 
Looking beautiful already!. 

Will post some lucky cowbell for in a few. They are nearing flower soon!.


----------



## doniawon (May 30, 2019)

zeeman said:


> as somebody that runs Nepali queen always, I can’t give any more of my money to that guy. Too many other people doing the work while he talks shit. Bloodwreck wasn’t even his clone. Bodhi has cheaper seeds with better vibes. It is a capitalist society though, spend your money however you like. Cheers!


Sub also listed Trinity in the lineage, and was never verified. Only a guess he said, because it was in the room . 
Guarantee it's not a parent. 
At least not the 90's rks "Trinity". 

He's done alot, he had a good run. But also entertained some fuckery. 

Kinda side w mzjill as far as ethics in the industry.


----------



## BluffinCali (May 30, 2019)

raytizzle said:


> Anyone have any luck trying to get some blueberry hashplant seeds? If anyone knows a source, please please send it my way! <3


Hey I'm fairly sure I got PK these left. I'd be open to swap possibly. I'll double check in the morning but it's one few bb crosses I'm pretty sure still sittin in fridge.


----------



## BluffinCali (May 30, 2019)

Digging thru stash figured I'd snap pic of pks still on ice. Sad but I haven't run a B pack in almost a year. Blue Tara and some Zip3 x Gogi getting transplanted od prob this weekend. Strawberry Blockhead x Mothers Milk also 2 girls spreading wings for the season.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 30, 2019)

Tester update.
Skywalker x PU F3 #1 at day 71 from flip
 
Skywalker x PU F3 #2 at day 70 from flip
 

Cheers


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 30, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> Digging thru stash figured I'd snap pic of pks still on ice. Sad but I haven't run a B pack in almost a year. Blue Tara and some Zip3 x Gogi getting transplanted od prob this weekend. Strawberry Blockhead x Mothers Milk also 2 girls spreading wings for the season. View attachment 4342111
> View attachment 4342112 View attachment 4342113



Damn.... nice stash you got there!



GreenHighlander said:


> Tester update.
> Skywalker x PU F3 #1 at day 71 from flip
> View attachment 4342191
> Skywalker x PU F3 #2 at day 70 from flip
> ...


 And damn again.... in a good way... burn one for me!


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 30, 2019)

Hope someone brought the fire extinguisher lol, lots of FIRE these last few pages. Always rocking in the bodhi thread! Just where I like to be and spend 98% of my time here. Best thread on RIU imo... happy growing!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 30, 2019)

DSB Black AFGHAN X SnowLotus

 

End of week 2


----------



## Dude74 (May 30, 2019)

raytizzle said:


> Anyone have any luck trying to get some blueberry hashplant seeds? If anyone knows a source, please please send it my way! <3


No, but @Bad Dawg has some @Useful Seeds blueberry n chocolate (Blueberry Hashplant x Chocolate Diesel) over at Great Lakes genetics. Other than that, idk. Check out Useful’s thread for updates on those already running these. Super bushy, all of them, from what I’ve seen. Good luck in your explorations!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> Digging thru stash figured I'd snap pic of pks still on ice. Sad but I haven't run a B pack in almost a year. Blue Tara and some Zip3 x Gogi getting transplanted od prob this weekend. Strawberry Blockhead x Mothers Milk also 2 girls spreading wings for the season. View attachment 4342111
> View attachment 4342112 View attachment 4342113


WOW!!!! What are you going to do with all those seeds??? Youve got generations of seeds there!!!


----------



## Dude74 (May 30, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> Digging thru stash figured I'd snap pic of pks still on ice. Sad but I haven't run a B pack in almost a year. Blue Tara and some Zip3 x Gogi getting transplanted od prob this weekend. Strawberry Blockhead x Mothers Milk also 2 girls spreading wings for the season. View attachment 4342111
> View attachment 4342112 View attachment 4342113


Gogi and lucky charms! Can we be friends? Lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Gogi and lucky charms! Can we be friends? Lol


Ill take some off your hands... Whats the ticket??? Are they all regs???


----------



## newguy41410 (May 30, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> Digging thru stash figured I'd snap pic of pks still on ice. Sad but I haven't run a B pack in almost a year. Blue Tara and some Zip3 x Gogi getting transplanted od prob this weekend. Strawberry Blockhead x Mothers Milk also 2 girls spreading wings for the season. View attachment 4342111
> View attachment 4342112 View attachment 4342113


 please tell me you're starting a seed bank, i see some gems i wished i had haha


----------



## BluffinCali (May 30, 2019)

Strawberry Blockhead x Mothers Milk also 2 females to


Frank Nitty said:


> WOW!!!! What are you going to do with all those seeds??? Youve got generations of seeds there!!!


One of those pics is older, some of packs pictured have been run like Lucky Charms, BB Hill, Mtn probably dozen or so I don't have anymore. I do have few Gogi's left, think I bought 8pks originally.
I'm down to swap some beans if ya see something your after. Pics are actually missing some pks that are newer now that I look again. Yeah I have a problem and that's maybe 1/10 of whole stash lol


----------



## BluffinCali (May 30, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ill take some off your hands... Whats the ticket??? Are they all regs???


Ticket as in $ tag ? Yeah they're all regs, I don't ever remember Bodhi releasing anything fem. Maybe I'm misreading that. I'm always down to try work a swap or something else. Theres probably handful I'd donate to someone if they really wanted to run them...option me a clip if some fuego is found. I literally have seeds to last maybe 3-400yrs and that's a conservative guess I'd say unless I start rolling by the acre. Many years collecting, good bit of $ too.

The Fantasy Islands I made f2s same with Cherry Mountain. Those I do like to get out to people who are interested. Also got some of my own crosses, last male I used was Karma (Strawberry Banana Cream) to half dozen cuts.


----------



## BluffinCali (May 30, 2019)

newguy41410 said:


> please tell me you're starting a seed bank, i see some gems i wished i had haha


I've had some actual thoughts along that route. I love my seeds but I do sometimes feel bad for the beans that may dud out just cause they've sat for 10yrs. If ya see something feel free message me, never know. Stardawg x Gogi & Nepali OG x Gogi F3 are probably some of what will get popped next, luckily got multiples of those.


----------



## thenasty1 (May 30, 2019)

so this is what became of the ssdd i posted a while back. out of 8, 5 females made it to flower. things got out of hand in all my rooms for a minute (long story). everything was way overgrown, pics were not feasible until something got chopped. anyway, out of the 5, these two will be kept for further testing/production. one is definitely the blueberry muffin pheno (smells absolutely delicious), and the other is a sour smelling frost monster. to folks that have the muffin pheno- how long does she like to go in flower? i think the sour one is almost finished, but either way they are all coming down in a few days (60 give or take from flip) so i doubt i will get a good sense of when the muffin is actually done. 
the first two are the sour, the second two are the muffin. pics taken through filthy blue lens glasses


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> Ticket as in $ tag ? Yeah they're all regs, I don't ever remember Bodhi releasing anything fem. Maybe I'm misreading that. I'm always down to try work a swap or something else. Theres probably handful I'd donate to someone if they really wanted to run them...option me a clip if some fuego is found. I literally have seeds to last maybe 3-400yrs and that's a conservative guess I'd say unless I start rolling by the acre. Many years collecting, good bit of $ too.
> 
> The Fantasy Islands I made f2s same with Cherry Mountain. Those I do like to get out to people who are interested. Also got some of my own crosses, last male I used was Karma (Strawberry Banana Cream) to half dozen cuts.


Totally interested... If you want a tester or something... I don't have anything really to trade right now cause all my seeds got stolen...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> I've had some actual thoughts along that route. I love my seeds but I do sometimes feel bad for the beans that may dud out just cause they've sat for 10yrs. If ya see something feel free message me, never know. Stardawg x Gogi & Nepali OG x Gogi F3 are probably some of what will get popped next, luckily got multiples of those.


Its confusing to me cause i know nothing about bodhi seeds... But i absorb shit like a sponge and im gonna learn how to do what you cats are doing...


----------



## medviper (May 30, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> Digging thru stash figured I'd snap pic of pks still on ice.


can you tell me where you found those loompa yetis on the upper left? are they from GLG?
I've been tryin to get my hands on some F3's for sometime , but they always get sold out before i get a crack at ordering them, been lookin for well over a year...probably longer comin to think of it...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> Ticket as in $ tag ? Yeah they're all regs, I don't ever remember Bodhi releasing anything fem. Maybe I'm misreading that. I'm always down to try work a swap or somethi5la ang else. Theres probably handful I'd donate to someone if they really wanted to run them...option me a clip if some fuego is found. I literally have seeds to last maybe 3-400yrs and that's a conservative guess I'd say unless I start rolling by the acre. Many years collecting, good bit of $ too.
> 
> The Fantasy Islands I made f2s same with Cherry Mountain. Those I do like to get out to people who are interested. Also got some of my own crosses, last male I used was Karma (Strawberry Banana Cream) to half dozen cuts.


Yeah, $... I didn't zoom in on what you had... Which ones do you yourself like???


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> Ticket as in $ tag ? Yeah they're all regs, I don't ever remember Bodhi releasing anything fem. Maybe I'm misreading that. I'm always down to try work a swap or something else. Theres probably handful I'd donate to someone if they really wanted to run them...option me a clip if some fuego is found. I literally have seeds to last maybe 3-400yrs and that's a conservative guess I'd say unless I start rolling by the acre. Many years collecting, good bit of $ too.
> 
> The Fantasy Islands I made f2s same with Cherry Mountain. Those I do like to get out to people who are interested. Also got some of my own crosses, last male I used was Karma (Strawberry Banana Cream) to half dozen cuts.


Space Cake,


BluffinCali said:


> I've had some actual thoughts along that route. I love my seeds but I do sometimes feel bad for the beans that may dud out just cause they've sat for 10yrs. If ya see something feel free message me, never know. Stardawg x Gogi & Nepali OG x Gogi F3 are probably some of what will get popped next, luckily got multiples of those.


Those sound great to me!!! Like i said,whatever you have that's extra or you think that you will never get to,please let me know... Stardawg x Gogi and Nepali OG x Gogi F3 sounds like something i would enjoy working with...


----------



## SFnone (May 30, 2019)

twistedinfinity said:


> Jungle Spice from clone, day 22 flowering. On another note I was just looking thru my seeds and was wondering if anyone has grown the Cuban Black Haze x BSHB Indy? or know what BSHB indy is?
> 
> Cheers


never tried the cbh/bshb indy, but as jpdnkstr said, probably big sur holy bud- the real deal Cuban black haze is one of those mysterious and ultra rare strains- as far as I know, only a handful of people have it- from what I hear, you should look for the "yellow/brown" pheno.


----------



## SimpleBox (May 30, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Space Cake,
> 
> Those sound great to me!!! Like i said,whatever you have that's extra or you think that you will never get to,please let me know... Stardawg x Gogi and Nepali OG x Gogi F3 sounds like something i would enjoy working with...


Check out jbcseeds.com or headiegardens.com
Both sites have buy one pack get one pack free promos right now.
2 packs for $80 give or take a few bucks


----------



## doniawon (May 30, 2019)

Urkel x Appalachia.. holy shit!. Nice collection!.


----------



## cleverpiggy (May 30, 2019)

Anyone have any info on the Nikah (TK x OMG) sounds great, and a Lemon HP V2 as a freebie. What could be better for $80?


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (May 30, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> That's an "interesting" thing to say. Thanks for helping me save my money by not buying his gear!


If you live in a rec state, you can save a bunch of money on subcool seeds by just buying commercially grown packs of his strains, they usually have a couple beans in every 8th  I got a 4-pack of Jesus OG for $15 and it even came with a free bag of pot.


----------



## Booyah! (May 30, 2019)

Really liking the Two Phenos I got with the Hindu Hashplant.

The smell range on the slightly taller one here is already getting really strong and complex. I was really surprised and happy to smell something that was a bit hard to wrap my head around.


----------



## BluffinCali (May 31, 2019)

medviper said:


> can you tell me where you found those loompa yetis on the upper left? are they from GLG?
> I've been tryin to get my hands on some F3's for sometime , but they always get sold out before i get a crack at ordering them, been lookin for well over a year...probably longer comin to think of it...


I actually got those at this off shoot site some guys started right after TSD imploded. Cant remember the name but it's long gone now. I've meaning for Cpl years to run one those. Yetis can carry some gas, I've never run the seed or clone for that matter.


----------



## Bodyne (May 31, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> I actually got those at this off shoot site some guys started right after TSD imploded. Cant remember the name but it's long gone now. I've meaning for Cpl years to run one those. Yetis can carry some gas, I've never run the seed or clone for that matter.


Loompa himself handed those out free for awhile. There is some fire in there for sure.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (May 31, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> If you live in a rec state, you can save a bunch of money on subcool seeds by just buying commercially grown packs of his strains, they usually have a couple beans in every 8th  I got a 4-pack of Jesus OG for $15 and it even came with a free bag of pot.


They don't sell that stuff commercially out here! lol

Everything is cookies, cookies, cookies... (not like I'm complaining!)


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (May 31, 2019)

Kept on thinking about how I'd like some Goji genetics in my life, and maybe some more Wookie too... so I went ahead and ordered Raspberry Hashplant with a Soul Mate freebie from JBC Seeds... two birds one envelope, or something like that.

Wish I had done a bit more homework before I made my 4/20 order at GLG, but there's no such thing as too many bodhi beans, right? It's important to have choices.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (May 31, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> They don't sell that stuff commercially out here! lol
> 
> Everything is cookies, cookies, cookies... (not like I'm complaining!)


Lol they had a sale on Jesus OG for Christmas. I have some Chernobyl right now that's pretty disappointing and sometimes I can find Jillybean, but it never tastes anything like the JB I had in colorado, which was one of my all-time favorites. It's kind of rare that I can find a commercially grown strain that I can also buy seeds for, so I usually choose those if I can because it's really valuable to sample the professionally finished product before I buy the seeds. 

I've just been growing most of them out for fun/practice/experimentation, but I've got a few that might have been some actual lucky finds. I found 13 beans in an 8th of dalai lima that are so perfect and mature I kind of wonder if it was an actual cross that got bagged up by mistake and not hermies. I've got one flowering out now that looks really promising. It definitely looks better than some of the top dollar seed packs I've bought in the past.


----------



## The Mantis (May 31, 2019)

Deep Line Alchemy 6 #7 at 54days. Faint sweet smell on this one.


----------



## Jaybodankly (May 31, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> Digging thru stash figured I'd snap pic of pks still on ice. Sad but I haven't run a B pack in almost a year. Blue Tara and some Zip3 x Gogi getting transplanted od prob this weekend. Strawberry Blockhead x Mothers Milk also 2 girls spreading wings for the season. View attachment 4342111
> View attachment 4342112 View attachment 4342113


Nice library.


----------



## jp68 (May 31, 2019)

SFnone said:


> never tried the cbh/bshb indy, but as jpdnkstr said, probably big sur holy bud- the real deal Cuban black haze is one of those mysterious and ultra rare strains- as far as I know, only a handful of people have it- from what I hear, you should look for the "yellow/brown" pheno.


Cuban black haze was always just some average haze to me. Its All you saw in s florida back in the day and I was neve a fan of it. 90 day and if you didn't dry it right it would turn to shit quick. Better sativas to run out there in my book especially these days


----------



## numberfour (May 31, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> I've had some actual thoughts along that route. I love my seeds but I do sometimes feel bad for the beans that may dud out just cause they've sat for 10yrs. If ya see something feel free message me, never know. Stardawg x Gogi & *Nepali OG x Gogi F3* are probably some of what will get popped next, luckily got multiples of those.


Absolute fire and as rare as hens teeth.

Smoked some F2 buds a couple of years ago and currently have a strain where its crossed to GG4, one of my all time favourite terp and flavour profiles. Look forward to pics if you pop them.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 31, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> I actually got those at this off shoot site some guys started right after TSD imploded. Cant remember the name but it's long gone now. I've meaning for Cpl years to run one those. Yetis can carry some gas, I've never run the seed or clone for that matter.


No time is better than the present!!!


----------



## Zipz55 (May 31, 2019)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


> Kept on thinking about how I'd like some Goji genetics in my life, and maybe some more Wookie too... so I went ahead and ordered Raspberry Hashplant with a Soul Mate freebie from JBC Seeds... two birds one envelope, or something like that.
> 
> Wish I had done a bit more homework before I made my 4/20 order at GLG, but there's no such thing as too many bodhi beans, right? It's important to have choices.


I just keep ordering more 

I have 6 more strains on the way that would put me at a total of 22 Bodhi strains since the 420 sale started


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (May 31, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> I just keep ordering more
> 
> I have 6 more strains on the way that would put me at a total of 22 Bodhi strains since the 420 sale started


Me too, I can’t stop buying.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (May 31, 2019)

I'd hope that someone would show some Amrita... very curious to see what this strain is capable.

I grew Terpenado, and most pheno were great density, structure (good prod too) and power, with a taste of powder milk and strawberry. But i also got a pheno that smell incredible (touch a flower with your close and you'll have this odor for hours), strawberry and lavender, very powerfull, but bad structure, weak stem, low prod. And the taste was like all strawberry i ever grow, incredible when you open the jar but almost no taste when you smoke it. I guess this strawberry terp doesn't like combustion...

Anyway, curious to see what the strawberry milk do in other cross, especially with the jalalabad.


----------



## mr. childs (May 31, 2019)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> I'd hope that someone would show some Amrita... very curious to see what this strain is capable.
> 
> I grew Terpenado, and most pheno were great density, structure (good prod too) and power, with a taste of powder milk and strawberry. But i also got a pheno that smell incredible (touch a flower with your close and you'll have this odor for hours), strawberry and lavender, very powerfull, but bad structure, weak stem, low prod. And the taste was like all strawberry i ever grow, incredible when you open the jar but almost no taste when you smoke it. I guess this strawberry terp doesn't like combustion...
> 
> Anyway, curious to see what the strawberry milk do in other cross, especially with the jalalabad.


i wonder how it compares to strawberry lotus ?...


----------



## whisperer57 (Jun 1, 2019)

Does Bohdi offer a high cbd low thc hybrid ?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 1, 2019)

whisperer57 said:


> Does Bohdi offer a high cbd low thc hybrid ?


The only one I recall was called barefoot dr I think? I am no expert and am going off memory from reading through this thread. Maybe someone more knowledgeable can chime in for ya.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jun 1, 2019)

whisperer57 said:


> Does Bohdi offer a high cbd low thc hybrid ?


All Bodhi's High CBD strains are offered as freebies. He has had a bunch of them and off top of my head here is a few.

Good Medicine
Harlequin BX (Harlequin x GM f2)
Nepali OG x Good Medicine f2
Barefoot Doctor 
AC/DC x OMG

Maybe someone out there has f2's for you.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jun 1, 2019)

Sorry, got all excited about seeds and forgot to post actual bodhi-related content. Here is my DLA6 at day ~45 of flower. She's kinda funky looking because (long story short) I revegged her for like 2 weeks and then flipped her back into flower, after topping twice. Bushy's not even the word.
The smell is weird because it smells a little like rotting meat, body odor, and some spice, which sounds awful, but it's weirdly enticing. It's like trying to explain to a non-smoker how a really foul-smelling Skunk strain actually smells amazing. I'm really looking forward to making some bubble out of this.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 1, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Sorry, got all excited about seeds and forgot to post actual bodhi-related content. Here is my DLA6 at day ~45 of flower. She's kinda funky looking because (long story short) I revegged her for like 2 weeks and then flipped her back into flower, after topping twice. Bushy's not even the word.
> The smell is weird because it smells a little like rotting meat, body odor, and some spice, which sounds awful, but it's weirdly enticing. It's like trying to explain to a non-smoker how a really foul-smelling Skunk strain actually smells amazing. I'm really looking forward to making some bubble out of this.


I am super excited for you. I grew Iraqi x Mango Biche last year and it was amazing. I dont know why I havent bought that one yet. The Iraqi gave it this incredible body odor fart sort of stink, really unique and interesting. Wonderful effects too, really put you in the couch and wiped your memory for a while. I can imagine that Iraqi with the hashplant is gonna bring some goodness.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jun 1, 2019)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> I'd hope that someone would show some Amrita... very curious to see what this strain is capable.
> 
> I grew Terpenado, and most pheno were great density, structure (good prod too) and power, with a taste of powder milk and strawberry. But i also got a pheno that smell incredible (touch a flower with your close and you'll have this odor for hours), strawberry and lavender, very powerfull, but bad structure, weak stem, low prod. And the taste was like all strawberry i ever grow, incredible when you open the jar but almost no taste when you smoke it. I guess this strawberry terp doesn't like combustion...
> 
> Anyway, curious to see what the strawberry milk do in other cross, especially with the jalalabad.


I’ve got a male and female Amrita going right now. Male is flowering, female still vegging.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 1, 2019)

raytizzle said:


> Anyone have any luck trying to get some blueberry hashplant seeds? If anyone knows a source, please please send it my way! <3


This guy has a pack listed. He's supposed to be a legit fellow too from what I read somewhere (probably this thread).
http://www.cannabislife.tv/collectibles.html


----------



## SFnone (Jun 1, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Cuban black haze was always just some average haze to me. Its All you saw in s florida back in the day and I was neve a fan of it. 90 day and if you didn't dry it right it would turn to shit quick. Better sativas to run out there in my book especially these days


yeah, a lot of people say the same thing- that it isn't THAT good... but for whatever reason people guard the shit out of it... like I said, I've never had it... never had old nyc piff either, but that's another hyped up thing... some say it's the same thing...


----------



## growslut (Jun 1, 2019)

Tester Grow Report

Strain: Larry Wookie

Grow Method: Soil

Grow Environment: Indoor Tent

Lighting: mix of Blurple's and HLG LED's

Germination: 100%--4/4 germed successfully. I also planted one more seed that had been visibly crushed during shipping. That one did not pop, but considering it was crushed, not going to count it.

Male/Female: 4/4 female!

Stretch: 3x-5x. These like to stretch. The tallest grew into the lights. The shortest was still nearly 4 feet tall.

Time of Flower: 61-64 days

Feeding: Synthetic nutrients (mostly Blue Planet)

Yield: Above average yield!

Bag Appeal: 2,3 & 4 are 8/10. #1 is 10/10. Great bag appeal!

Density: #1 is the most dense. All others are still dense

Aroma: This is where each pheno has its own scent. Each is slightly unique, and the scents are developing during the cure. I wish I could describe the smells better but the Appy is dominant in all. Smells delicious!

Herms: 100% stable. All phenos were solid. No ballsacs or bananas!

Smoke Report: Great stuff! The kind of bud you can smoke all day! #2,3 and 4 are very similar in taste and effect. Nice mix between head and body. Not as heavy as some Larry I've smoked. Wish it were a bit heavier but still checks all the boxes. #1 does not have strong flavor, but it is the heaviest pheno. All in all great bud that was easy to grow and a pleasure to smoke!

Thanks to everyone on this thread for the info to get these testers. Happy Growing!


Larry Wookie #3
  

#2
  

#3
 

#4


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 1, 2019)

Goddamn KID ,there are
2 or 3 pics in there that look like a magazine insert . BEAUTIFUL !


----------



## zeeman (Jun 1, 2019)

I think that ended up getting called space cowboy. Got some beans in the fridge so I appreciate the grow report!


----------



## medviper (Jun 1, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> I actually got those at this off shoot site some guys started right after TSD imploded. Cant remember the name but it's long gone now. I've meaning for Cpl years to run one those. Yetis can carry some gas, I've never run the seed or clone for that matter.


i grew this yeti F4 seed gifted from a friend, pretty much from 12/12 as i added it with a preexisting project that just went into photo period.
very much like the old headband in effect and appearance.


----------



## growslut (Jun 1, 2019)

zeeman said:


> I think that ended up getting called space cowboy. Got some beans in the fridge so I appreciate the grow report!


I wondered if the Larry Wookie testers are the same strain as Space Cowboy? If so, I would highly recommend it! 

I double checked, and there is no number written after the Wookie on the packaging. Just 'Wookie'


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Jun 2, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> I’ve got a male and female Amrita going right now. Male is flowering, female still vegging.


You need to show us when you can 

Right now i am working in some F2 of Black Raspberry. I start two pack and get a good amount of female. Keep two pheno, a very nice wookie leaner, the most productive and vigorous of all, with a very nice taste of lavender perfume. The other pheno is Goji Sharpie leaner, more og in the structure and appearance, with the signature sharpie marker taste. Less vigorous than the wookie pheno and seems sensible to what you feed her, but bud are fine and the smell in flower and jar is incredible.

I am reversing the Goji pheno right now, and will pollinate two big Wookie leaner girl soon, along with an In House Divine Jelly female with incredible resin production.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 2, 2019)

growslut said:


> Tester Grow Report
> 
> Strain: Larry Wookie
> 
> Grow Method: Soil


Nice report! Thanks.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 2, 2019)

Tester Update and Harvest day for the 2 Skywalker x PU F3 . They are both showing 10-20% amber trichs.

Skywalker x PU F3 #1 at day 74 from flip
 
 
Skywalker xPU F3 #2 at day 73
 
 

I will return with a smoke report when the time comes to try these poop smelling beauties. 
Cheers


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 2, 2019)

Check out how long and skinny the trichs are on this cosmic serpent. From about 2' out the buds look more "fuzzy" than I've ever seen.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 2, 2019)

a couple different Apollo 11 f4s I got going on. Real nice electric fruit smell.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jun 2, 2019)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> You need to show us when you can
> 
> Right now i am working in some F2 of Black Raspberry. I start two pack and get a good amount of female. Keep two pheno, a very nice wookie leaner, the most productive and vigorous of all, with a very nice taste of lavender perfume. The other pheno is Goji Sharpie leaner, more og in the structure and appearance, with the signature sharpie marker taste. Less vigorous than the wookie pheno and seems sensible to what you feed her, but bud are fine and the smell in flower and jar is incredible.
> 
> I am reversing the Goji pheno right now, and will pollinate two big Wookie leaner girl soon, along with an In House Divine Jelly female with incredible resin production.





th6_s6t6nist said:


> You need to show us when you can
> 
> Right now i am working in some F2 of Black Raspberry. I start two pack and get a good amount of female. Keep two pheno, a very nice wookie leaner, the most productive and vigorous of all, with a very nice taste of lavender perfume. The other pheno is Goji Sharpie leaner, more og in the structure and appearance, with the signature sharpie marker taste. Less vigorous than the wookie pheno and seems sensible to what you feed her, but bud are fine and the smell in flower and jar is incredible.
> 
> I am reversing the Goji pheno right now, and will pollinate two big Wookie leaner girl soon, along with an In House Divine Jelly female with incredible resin production.


Female still gonna veg for a month or so. Friggin cat loves chewing on the fan leaves..

 
Amrita male. Only on day 12, but he’s cruising. Ive actually never grown out a male or tried any crossing whatsoever.. I planted 2 SSDD, 2 Secret Chiefs and 2 Amrita's and one amrita was the only female out of the 6. So naturally I bought a little tent and set up a male flower room. We shall see how it goes.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 2, 2019)

5 Soulmates just under 3 weeks and all are different with the biggest more stretching 1 having wide, wide leaves with sharp leaflet serration points and others more narrow and stems of varying strength, just all over the place phenos. Very vigorous heavy feeders.

My 2 Wookie Hashplant are at 48 days and not making new pistils and very much trich covered with round buds that seem dense. Woody and flowery smells today but allergies have me handicapped there. 

4 or 5 Phone Home just up from dirt in blue Solos. Ran these once and highly recommend.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 2, 2019)

To celebrate the empty space in my grow room after outdoor planting... and my brand-new 50-amp circuit... I decided to pop about a dozen seeds. I started with these 7: Amrita (2), Space Cake (1), Field Trip (1), Space Monkey (1), Elfinstone (1), and Nikah (1). The other 5 or 6 will all be pollen chucks, f2's, and homie crosses...

It'll be fun to see what girls I come up with. Maybe a boy or two for some Labor Day pollen chuckin'.


----------



## mr. childs (Jun 2, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> To celebrate the empty space in my grow room after outdoor planting... and my brand-new 50-amp circuit... I decided to pop about a dozen seeds. I started with these 7: Amrita (2), Space Cake (1), Field Trip (1), Space Monkey (1), Elfinstone (1), and Nikah (1). The other 5 or 6 will all be pollen chucks, f2's, and homie crosses...
> 
> It'll be fun to see what girls I come up with. Maybe a boy or two for some Labor Day pollen chuckin'.


have you picked out a favorite male parent from bodhi yet ? i am partial to the hashplant dad for the smaller nugs & no budrot outdoors, among other positive attributes.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 2, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> have you picked out a favorite male parent from bodhi yet ? i am partial to the hashplant dad for the smaller nugs & no budrot outdoors, among other positive attributes.


That is a tough one. I like the hashplant mainly for the density and potency, and I like the terps and psychoactivity of the Wookie. Snow Lotus is definitely a bit behind for me, although I do love Goji. I'm pretty sure I will like Space Cake, but that is because of the mama.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 2, 2019)

She does love the sunshine!


----------



## mr. childs (Jun 2, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> That is a tough one. I like the hashplant mainly for the density and potency, and I like the terps and psychoactivity of the Wookie. Snow Lotus is definitely a bit behind for me, although I do love Goji. I'm pretty sure I will like Space Cake, but that is because of the mama.


bodhi's space cake is really something special. currently that's all the warden raves about. she was mixing it with some willies reserve she got from the local disp. pln kinda scared her, that is the only bodhi i have ran in the last 5 years or so that she didnt enjoy, although everyone else did.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 3, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> bodhi's space cake is really something special. currently that's all the warden raves about. she was mixing it with some willies reserve she got from the local disp. pln kinda scared her, that is the only bodhi i have ran in the last 5 years or so that she didnt enjoy, although everyone else did.


That is good to hear! SC will probably be a favorite around here, too. Fingers crossed for a female.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 3, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> DSB Black AFGHAN X SnowLotus
> 
> View attachment 4342248
> 
> End of week 2


Is that a new strain or real old?

Only ever saw the dsb afghani x 88g13hp before.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 3, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> Digging thru stash figured I'd snap pic of pks still on ice. Sad but I haven't run a B pack in almost a year. Blue Tara and some Zip3 x Gogi getting transplanted od prob this weekend. Strawberry Blockhead x Mothers Milk also 2 girls spreading wings for the season. View attachment 4342111
> View attachment 4342112 View attachment 4342113


That stardawg x goji looks amazing from the few pics ive seen of it


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 3, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Is that a new strain or real old?
> 
> Only ever saw the dsb afghani x 88g13hp before.


That is an older strain.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jun 3, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> I got heavy cherries off Cherry Queen. And it makes sense that Goji Raz would have a berry or cherry flavor, I just didn't get that off Raspberry Hash Plant. Then again, I only grew one.
> 
> (One of the sickest cherry tastes I ever smoked was this Geist Grow plant called "Super Slyder". I'll probably crack the rest of the pack this fall or winter.)


I've been searching for peoples opinions on the Cherry Queen. I've found 1 or 2 but i'm very interested to hear your thoughts on her. You seem to know your onions when it comes to Bodhi. I've just bought 2 packs of Space Monkey after reading yours and others views on it.
I've not really posted much but i've been following the Bodhi thread for quite a while now, and after growing a few of his strains i'm hooked!
I have a SSDD and BBHP keeper so far with a load more of Bodhi beans in the fridge.
I'm sexing my CQ's at the moment and i'm looking forward to flowering them out. Any input good or bad about the CQ's is much appreciated.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 3, 2019)

does anyone know which pheno of Lemon Thai was used in Genius Thai?

sativa or indica?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 3, 2019)

The Eagle has landed! Already germinating a Lavender Jack!


----------



## JHashmore (Jun 3, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> I've been searching for peoples opinions on the Cherry Queen. I've found 1 or 2 but i'm very interested to hear your thoughts on her. You seem to know your onions when it comes to Bodhi. I've just bought 2 packs of Space Monkey after reading yours and others views on it.
> I've not really posted much but i've been following the Bodhi thread for quite a while now, and after growing a few of his strains i'm hooked!
> I have a SSDD and BBHP keeper so far with a load more of Bodhi beans in the fridge.
> I'm sexing my CQ's at the moment and i'm looking forward to flowering them out. Any input good or bad about the CQ's is much appreciated.


The Cherry Queen is a great almost sativa leaning afghan. It has more narrow leaves than you may expect. There is a good tester report by ph_patrol on the other... internationally known cannabis forum.

For me it went about 10-11 weeks, I can’t remember exactly, and part of it was seeded with some Panama pollen so I let it go longer and can’t remember exactly.

Effect wise I still consider it my most potent strain, it’s very serious. It’s like hash den elder weed. It is very focused with heightened awareness and for me is very soulful. This can lead to the “dreaded” full life examination but always ends up being very dreamy with a total body relaxation with mind calm/wisdom.

I am playing around with the Cherry Queen/Panama and then I’m going to F2 or “OP” the rest of the Cherry pack... I believe there is a decent amount of phenos in there and I’m sure people will find a lot of good stuff. For me personally it’s not necessarily heavy narcotic body sluggish stone but I also don’t like that stone. It’s weed I would imagine the fremen in Dune smoking for meditation.

I grow Organic soil and had no problems, these type of plants probably like it a bit more mellow. No till ish mix in an autopot was zero worries and I can’t remember having any pests/mildew invade the scenario.


----------



## riumember101 (Jun 4, 2019)

JHashmore said:


> The Cherry Queen is a great almost sativa leaning afghan. It has more narrow leaves than you may expect. There is a good tester report by ph_patrol on the other... internationally known cannabis forum.
> 
> For me it went about 10-11 weeks, I can’t remember exactly, and part of it was seeded with some Panama pollen so I let it go longer and can’t remember exactly.
> 
> ...


Great feedback, I've been waiting for some info to pop up in this thread on cherry queen.
Did you get much cherry from it in smell and did it translate in taste? it looks a great strain but the cherry is what I seek.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 4, 2019)

riumember101 said:


> Great feedback, I've been waiting for some info to pop up in this thread on cherry queen.
> Did you get much cherry from it in smell and did it translate in taste? it looks a great strain but the cherry is what I seek.


just remember, because it contains one cherry expression, doesnt mean they all will. dont go buying a pack and get all upset because you didnt taste nothin' but cherries.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 4, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> The Eagle has landed! Already germinating a Lavender Jack!View attachment 4344621


hah I was making wonka bars all night last night. yum yum, 25mg a square, 300mg the whole bar.


----------



## riumember101 (Jun 4, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> just remember, because it contains one cherry expression, doesnt mean they all will. dont go buying a pack and get all upset because you didnt taste nothin' but cherries.


Well aware of this but I've also done large pheno hunts on strains claiming to have a given trait and not found it, I've had others where 50%+ of the plants show a given trait.

For how hard a good cherry is to find, if it showed in 1 in 10 females I would be very satisfied with those rates.


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 4, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> That is an older strain.


Sounds like it could have been in the DLA group. Maybe pre-DLA?


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 4, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> I've been searching for peoples opinions on the Cherry Queen. I've found 1 or 2 but i'm very interested to hear your thoughts on her. You seem to know your onions when it comes to Bodhi. I've just bought 2 packs of Space Monkey after reading yours and others views on it.
> I've not really posted much but i've been following the Bodhi thread for quite a while now, and after growing a few of his strains i'm hooked!
> I have a SSDD and BBHP keeper so far with a load more of Bodhi beans in the fridge.
> I'm sexing my CQ's at the moment and i'm looking forward to flowering them out. Any input good or bad about the CQ's is much appreciated.


Honestly, I grow a lot of different plants and smoke more, but I usually only run one plant, so I can't really speak to the phenotype diversity, but I always have an opinion. Giving my opinion comes much more naturally to me than growing plants lol

After seeing your post last night, I decided to break out the CQ jar and see how it is doing right now. I grew the same cut twice, but the second one foxtailed pretty badly, and it isn't as satisfying as the first batch. (My grows are all over the place. I'm just a stoner with some lights.) 

They both gave off a berry smell, almost cherry, not quite. Maybe more of a cherry fruit punch aroma. On the better grow, it made nice Afghani-type nugs. The smoke last night had matured some. It had a real nice, immediate, unique headrush, pretty psychoactive. That settled down pretty quickly into a nice indica low end, evening chill.

I see it as a very nice change-up for an indica smoker, although it probably won't get another run from me for a while. I do hear there is some major psychoactivity hiding in that gene pool, though. I believe it was recently described as "scary".


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 4, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> I've been searching for peoples opinions on the Cherry Queen. I've found 1 or 2 but i'm very interested to hear your thoughts on her.


I have flowered two cq's. Both very indica, very good yields with heavy single cola growth. Low stretch. No cherry from either one. Very old school afghani over all. Good stone, but not incredibly potent. Not a bad plant, but nothing special jumped out at me from the two ladies. Thought about crossing it to something stronger to up the potency but keep the heavy yield.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jun 4, 2019)

JHashmore said:


> The Cherry Queen is a great almost sativa leaning afghan. It has more narrow leaves than you may expect. There is a good tester report by ph_patrol on the other... internationally known cannabis forum.
> 
> For me it went about 10-11 weeks, I can’t remember exactly, and part of it was seeded with some Panama pollen so I let it go longer and can’t remember exactly.
> 
> ...


Really great info. Many thanks for that. It sounds nice. 
How was the stretch and aromas?


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jun 4, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Honestly, I grow a lot of different plants and smoke more, but I usually only run one plant, so I can't really speak to the phenotype diversity, but I always have an opinion. Giving my opinion comes much more naturally to me than growing plants lol
> 
> After seeing your post last night, I decided to break out the CQ jar and see how it is doing right now. I grew the same cut twice, but the second one foxtailed pretty badly, and it isn't as satisfying as the first batch. (My grows are all over the place. I'm just a stoner with some lights.)
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with being a stoner with lights, most growers i know would fit that description lol. I still value your opinion very much and many thanks for the great reply. 
The CQ sounds quite promising.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jun 4, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I have flowered two cq's. Both very indica, very good yields with heavy single cola growth. Low stretch. No cherry from either one. Very old school afghani over all. Good stone, but not incredibly potent. Not a bad plant, but nothing special jumped out at me from the two ladies. Thought about crossing it to something stronger to up the potency but keep the heavy yield.


Cheers Rivendell, much appreciated.
Seems like the CQ has a broad spectrum of pheno possibilities, varying from foxtailing to afghani buds. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 4, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Cheers Rivendell, much appreciated.
> Seems like the CQ has a broad spectrum of pheno possibilities, varying from foxtailing to afghani buds. I'm looking forward to it.


Any reason you are so interested in cherry queen but no mention of Bing, DLA10 etc??


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 4, 2019)

cherry mountain


----------



## hillbill (Jun 4, 2019)

Trimmed some excess leafs from 5 Soulmate at 20 days and still requires more LST. All a bit different and explosive growth right now.

5 Phone Home 1” up from dirt in blue Solos.

One of two Wookie Hashplant is getting some amber over allothers cloudy, trichs on other 50/50 cloudy clear....50 days. Phenomenal looking.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jun 4, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Any reason you are so interested in cherry queen but no mention of Bing, DLA10 etc??


Not really, just that they're the seeds that i'm growing at the moment.
I've had a look at DLA10 and many others but i've promised myself to concentrate on the shed load of bodhi strains that i've already got. Can't see that lasting though lol


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 4, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Not really, just that they're the seeds that i'm growing at the moment.
> I've had a look at DLA10 and many others but i've promised myself to concentrate on the shed load of bodhi strains that i've already got. Can't see that lasting though lol


gotcha, I somehow missed that part, I thought you were still shopping around. blessings to your grow.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 4, 2019)

Gonna be JBC for Bing and Lemon Hashplant v2 freebie.


----------



## Nizza (Jun 4, 2019)

wondering which bodhi seeds available now and what i should buy. Im looking for a strain resilient to mold and cold!


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 4, 2019)

Nizza said:


> wondering which bodhi seeds available now and what i should buy. Im looking for a strain resilient to mold and cold!


Hashplant crosses. I live in the northeast and the season is short and unpredictable.....I have run many of these type with success....


----------



## Nizza (Jun 4, 2019)

nice dude. ill order some asap i have seen nothing but great reviews on their seeds. I will buy bodhi for outdoors and I want to help support subcool finally because ive gotten a few of his cuts but never tried his seeds. My order will be some bodhi hashplant outdoorswith a bunch of random subcool later during humid season pop them indoor strains if possible. I willl test my luck and be prolly happy no matter what lol.


----------



## Nizza (Jun 4, 2019)

when i got a cut of his strains and already had followed alot of subcools advice and whatnot, it was cool that i randomly was gifted clones of one of his strains. I have been following bodhi and been researching alot into how they make landrace seeds and I'm excited to give them a chance . these will be the two breeders i test out and I will do my best to give each strain the love it needs


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 4, 2019)

Cindy and Apollo crosses tend to breed true for very fast flowers with open structure. Very vigorous and hardy with good mold and rot resistance.


----------



## growslut (Jun 4, 2019)

Nizza said:


> wondering which bodhi seeds available now and what i should buy. Im looking for a strain resilient to mold and cold!


You might try Hollyweed. I've had great success with it not molding. Handled 80%+ humidity with no problems. I also remember someone on the boards mentioning that they also were impressed that no rot or mold in cold/wet conditions


----------



## SimpleBox (Jun 4, 2019)

growslut said:


> You might try Hollyweed. I've had great success with it not molding. Handled 80%+ humidity with no problems. I also remember someone on the boards mentioning that they also were impressed that no rot or mold in cold/wet conditions


Is Hollyweed potent? How long she take to finish?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 4, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Sounds like it could have been in the DLA group. Maybe pre-DLA?


This was from house of funk, they ran in circles with bodhi back in the day and had his SnowLotus F1 Male.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 4, 2019)

How's it going EverYone, I have a sweet update, to the Obsidian Ice I have been growing out which is Dsb [Black Afghan x SnowLotus] daY 22 ish onLy of 63-71


Tunnel Vision
  

I also have another surprise, I have couple of these going atm. [Gisele x Snowlotus] Now with what the Snowlotus male passes on these should be nice!


----------



## growslut (Jun 4, 2019)

SimpleBox said:


> Is Hollyweed potent? How long she take to finish?


Hollyweed is plenty potent

She finishes around 65 days but I took it til it was overdone and 80+ days in 80%+ humidity with no mold problems. 

If I remember correctly the other poster who raved about it was based in New England and said nearly every other plant had rot that year but not Hollyweed


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 4, 2019)

Slacked on this thread for a while and lost my place. Gonna have to go back and fully catch up when I have more time. Lots of great stuff in here, as usual, but seems like the new testers finishing up and new seed drop around the same time have given it a boost.

I finally get to grow and show along with everyone, again.

Female A-11 f4 big thanks! to @Useful Seeds for his generosity AND a seriously neglected snow leopard v2 female
It will be quite a while before they're flowered, but I'll post when they are.


----------



## THT (Jun 4, 2019)

White lotus as of just now


----------



## upsidedownpotato (Jun 4, 2019)

THT said:


> White lotus as of just now
> View attachment 4345240 View attachment 4345241 View attachment 4345243 View attachment 4345244


Looking good . I just got some bodhi clusterfunk. Anyone run this? How was it?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 5, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Slacked on this thread for a while and lost my place. Gonna have to go back and fully catch up when I have more time. Lots of great stuff in here, as usual, but seems like the new testers finishing up and new seed drop around the same time have given it a boost.
> 
> I finally get to grow and show along with everyone, again.
> 
> ...


uh oh....did you top the apollo...??


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 5, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Nothing wrong with being a stoner with lights, most growers i know would fit that description lol. I still value your opinion very much and many thanks for the great reply.
> The CQ sounds quite promising.


No problem man. Anytime.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 5, 2019)

Tester smoke report
 
 
GG4 x OMG #3
This one is exactly what I was hoping to find. The smell, taste and effect are all GG4. It is a really thick yet smooth, long lasting smoke. Dense and very resinous buds. This is the perfect PTSD medicine . I have also noticed that I am not building up a tolerance to it. It seems to work the same each time it is consumed. This is my go to daytime smoke.
 
 
GG4 x OMG #1
This one has an incredibly strong almost pinesol smell, but leans more to the chemical cleaner then the pine. Smelling the jar burns your nose. It has a cleaner type of taste on the inhale and has a metallic type taste after exhale. The initial rush effect is very fast and hard hitting . After roughly 20 min or so it changes to a very heavy indica with serious nap inducing power. It has great nerve and inflammation pain reducing powers. This is a great nighttime smoke.

Cheers


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 5, 2019)

Just got another Bodhi order in the mail today

Twin Flame
Super Silver Hashplant
Lemon Lotus
LoJack

Also just placed another order lol(hopefully my last)

Granola Funk
Lavender Jack
J1 Hashplant

Im now at 25 Bodhi strains


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 5, 2019)

Here’s some pics of blueberry mountain. Still dry/curing
 
 

It had a blueberry smell at one point, but has changed. Will let u all know after the cure. Thanks


----------



## InstadovB (Jun 5, 2019)

Do the Apollo's not like a topping?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 5, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Tester smoke report
> View attachment 4345339
> View attachment 4345340
> GG4 x OMG #3
> ...


What is OMG#1 

I'm out of the loop?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 5, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> GG4 x OMG #3
> This one is exactly what I was hoping to find. The smell, taste and effect are all GG4. It is a really thick yet smooth, long lasting smoke. Dense and very resinous buds. This is the perfect PTSD medicine .


I'm always in the market for a good PTSD med...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 5, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What is OMG#1
> 
> I'm out of the loop?


I tried to find info on it too...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 5, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What is OMG#1
> 
> I'm out of the loop?


The cross is GG4 x OMG . That plant was #1 the other was #3 . OMG is Old Mother Ghani. 

Cheers


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 5, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Do the Apollo's not like a topping?


I remember @Useful Seeds warned his freebie A13's would get crazy when topped.


----------



## InstadovB (Jun 5, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> I remember @Useful Seeds warned his freebie A13's would get crazy when topped.


Damn. I have 4 endors score going (a11g x Wookie) that I topped already.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 5, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> uh oh....did you top the apollo...??


Yes.


dankbydrew said:


> I remember @Useful Seeds warned his freebie A13's would get crazy when topped.


Oops. I'm still on page 48 in useful seeds. Haven't gotten to that hot tip, yet.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 5, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> I remember @Useful Seeds warned his freebie A13's would get crazy when topped.


It was actually the A-11 Genius.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 5, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Yes.
> 
> Oops. I'm still on page 48 in useful seeds. Haven't gotten to that hot tip, yet.


I"d grab a tomato cage or something for that before too long, mine already had the thinnest, weakest branching structure I"ve ever seen. my plants are small and half the bottom branches are still drooping down. 

not to scare you, it'll be all good!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 5, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I"d grab a tomato cage or something for that before too long, mine already had the thinnest, weakest branching structure I"ve ever seen. my plants are small and half the bottom branches are still drooping down.
> 
> not to scare you, it'll be all good!


Cool, man. Yeah, the branching is pretty crazy and thin. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## InstadovB (Jun 5, 2019)

I'll get the hammocks out.

Day 6 of flower for my others. 2 males culled out of 11 so far. 4/4 ssdd, 2/2 mango Hashplant, 3/4 space monkey, 0/1 green lotus. I wish I had a dedicated space for males.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 5, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> The cross is GG4 x OMG . That plant was #1 the other was #3 . OMG is Old Mother Ghani.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## JHashmore (Jun 6, 2019)

riumember101 said:


> Great feedback, I've been waiting for some info to pop up in this thread on cherry queen.
> Did you get much cherry from it in smell and did it translate in taste? it looks a great strain but the cherry is what I seek.


I would say sort of a darker cherry pit type aroma/taste. It’s my only experience with cherry so I can’t say if it’s as cherry as you might want. It’s not ultra fruity if that's what you mean. It’s subtle but deep and penetrating cause it’s kind of weird. Like you almost wish it could be sweeter, but it’s not and it’s all good.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 6, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> The Eagle has landed! Already germinating a Lavender Jack!View attachment 4344621


You got two of my favorites right there, Raspberry HP and the Wonka Bars. To keep it Bodhi, I happen to be running a Wonka Bars x More Cowbell pollen chuck I made right now. It's a beautiful plant, most likely female (light-leak induced hermie pollen), and I am definitely going to keep a cut!


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 6, 2019)

JHashmore said:


> I would say sort of a darker cherry pit type aroma/taste. It’s my only experience with cherry so I can’t say if it’s as cherry as you might want. It’s not ultra fruity if that's what you mean. It’s subtle but deep and penetrating cause it’s kind of weird. Like you almost wish it could be sweeter, but it’s not and it’s all good.


That pretty much describes mine, too.


----------



## riumember101 (Jun 6, 2019)

JHashmore said:


> I would say sort of a darker cherry pit type aroma/taste. It’s my only experience with cherry so I can’t say if it’s as cherry as you might want. It’s not ultra fruity if that's what you mean. It’s subtle but deep and penetrating cause it’s kind of weird. Like you almost wish it could be sweeter, but it’s not and it’s all good.


Thanks a bunch that reply has sold me, I've had exactly what you explain here before and it's what I seek, a deep savory cherry taste with no sweetness, you walk in to the room after smoking it and you can't quite put your finger on it till some one says cherry, it's the only type of cherry I've tried which came through in taste, the candier smelling ones haven't come through for me.

The one I tried in the past was an old Ortega, the recent Ortega seeds I've tried are more sweet and not cherry.


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 6, 2019)

Dread Bread #10 at 58days. After harvesting a couple Nikah's and Dread Breads....I think I'm now a fan of Bodhi's OMG daddy the most. Really strong meds on everything so far. And he brings the funk! This #10 pheno was the frostiest of the DBs, shortest flowering time, and had a subtle sweet smell a co-workder said smells like mango. Really enjoying this line and it's assortment of different expressions, which is somewhat surprising for a true f1. Even more pumped about the cherry queen & soar now.


----------



## jp68 (Jun 6, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Dread Bread #10 at 58days. After harvesting a couple Nikah's and Dread Breads....I think I'm now a fan of Bodhi's OMG daddy the most. Really strong meds on everything so far. And he brings the funk! This #10 pheno was the frostiest of the DBs, shortest flowering time, and had a subtle sweet smell a co-workder said smells like mango. Really enjoying this line and it's assortment of different expressions, which is somewhat surprising for a true f1. Even more pumped about the cherry queen & soar now.
> View attachment 4345828


Was eyeballing the DB x wookie. Ran DB and it was the best wake and bake out there but not a favorite in my neck of the woods


----------



## hillbill (Jun 6, 2019)

2 Wookie Hashplant at 52 days and both slightly smaller than average but making lots of firm buds and some purpling and getting very close.

5 happy Phone Home in Solos are nice green and growing.

But these 5 Soulmate are why I post right now. 22 days and each a little different pheno with a couple being quite big and lanky but different leaf structure and a couple smaller and compact and maybe a dink. But Extreme Pine smells are overwhelming and eye watering. Here we go!


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 6, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Dread Bread #10 at 58days. After harvesting a couple Nikah's and Dread Breads....I think I'm now a fan of Bodhi's OMG daddy the most. Really strong meds on everything so far. And he brings the funk! This #10 pheno was the frostiest of the DBs, shortest flowering time, and had a subtle sweet smell a co-workder said smells like mango. Really enjoying this line and it's assortment of different expressions, which is somewhat surprising for a true f1. Even more pumped about the cherry queen & soar now.
> View attachment 4345828


Wow that looks great 

Have you smoked any yet?

I think the only strain i have with the OMG dad is Eternal Sunshine.Looks like I might be placing another order lol

I’ve had my eye on Nikah for a minute but always end up buying something different


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 6, 2019)

If you could only pick 1 out of these 3 which would it be

Dread Bread(Mango Biche x OMG)
Nikah(TK x OMG)
OM4(Chem 4 x OMG)


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 6, 2019)

upsidedownpotato said:


> Looking good . I just got some bodhi clusterfunk. Anyone run this? How was it?



 
This is my #2 pheno of clusterfunk and if you like I will dig up a bud of #1 pheno.

I highly recommend this strain. Pulled min a oz per gallon in organic soil. My #1 pheno was a little more picky than the #2 in picture. Also to note my last run I was a tad lazy with lst etc that I always do and between the cluster funk 1&2 and 3 different phenos of silver mountin I still pulled over 2 elbows from my 5x5. ( i stopped adding it up after i hit 2, i just didnt care. I did it so i could describe yield on here to give an idea. Prob another 4 or 5 oz if I had to guess. Just dont care... its personal smoke and free to a buddy in need. Also Its more like 4x4 when humidifier and fans are in there as well.. i did have a couple bananas spit out week 5 or 6 of flower but not one seed was found and I did miss 2 or 3 till bout the end of flower. That said i would not worry bout it, totally worth growing. 

Very funky chem garlic type smell that may be an acquired taste for some but it's the one that i can smoke during the day but not to much and makes me numb and melt into my bed at night. 

I dont think anyone would be disappointed in the 2 phenos i had anyway. All though they may have been different phenos they were close and there seems to be less genetic diversity in this strain, least in my pack. 

I'm very honest and i will say i have NEVER had a bad plant from bodhi EVER. Had one pheno of silver mountin that wasn't my favorite but gets you ripped none the less. 

Hope this helped a bit. Grow it out you will find a keeper in one pack or more than one in my experiance. Happy growing my friends!

Sucks i just caught up on 5 pages i have missed due to late nights at work. But to round it up into one sentence... VERY nice job guys/gals it's nice to see some talented growers in the bodhi thread. Never any bullshit and always straight up truth. My kinda forum/thread. Thanks to you all! FyI mine was the original clusterfunk not the remix. Never grown the remix. Sorry I miss being here I promise im done my rant now! Now I'll read rest of the thread I have missed!


----------



## althor (Jun 6, 2019)

Can anyone give me a break down on what to look for in the More Cowbell phenos for the GSC leaning phenos?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 6, 2019)

To add to the above if you dig back a bit there is more detail about the yield I got from Them but I'm to lazy and stoned to look right now lol. If my memory is correct. #1 was 7 or 8 oz in 7 gallon smart pot give or take and #2 I THINK was a little over 3oz, like 3.5oz in a 3 gallon smart pot... I do think my spyder x plus helped me out though.. after years with hps and heat issues etc. I love it. Always great yields... glad I made the investment but I wont complain if the price go down when I need another lol...


----------



## mr. childs (Jun 6, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Was eyeballing the DB x wookie. Ran DB and it was the best wake and bake out there but not a favorite in my neck of the woods


wonder why it wasnt a favorite in the area ?


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 6, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Was eyeballing the DB x wookie. Ran DB and it was the best wake and bake out there but not a favorite in my neck of the woods


Like @mr. childs said - why was the DB not a favorite in your area?




Zipz55 said:


> Wow that looks great
> 
> Have you smoked any yet?
> 
> ...


Yes, I've smoke 2 of the phenos now. They both had the strength from the OMG I'm guessing, bc it was similar to the Nikah feel. Pretty racy strong stuff. This #10 was more mango/fruity like where the #2 was more funky Afghan like smell/flavor. 



Zipz55 said:


> If you could only pick 1 out of these 3 which would it be
> 
> Dread Bread(Mango Biche x OMG)
> Nikah(TK x OMG)
> OM4(Chem 4 x OMG)


If I could only pick one, I'd go with Nikah bc it is a tad stronger than the DB. Haven't tried OM4.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 6, 2019)

althor said:


> Can anyone give me a break down on what to look for in the More Cowbell phenos for the GSC leaning phenos?


The More Cowbell I ran was a bit lanky needing some support. Really red stems and smallish rock hard flowers. Smells were sour body odor and was the first strain I grew that needed air filters. I crossed one of mine to Goji and its looking promising. Hashplant body with the same size flowers so no support needed. Smells are sour body odor with a nice sweet backend. Here are a couple pics of the MC's I grew out.


----------



## jp68 (Jun 6, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> wonder why it wasnt a favorite in the area ?


To light of a buzz for all the burnouts in my area who mostly want a brain explosion


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 6, 2019)

Just harvested a jabba's stash and a tester the other day (Congo x Kashmir) x Wookie. Both smell awesome. The tester is crazy smelling. I can't even describe it.

I’ll post some bud shots soon


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 7, 2019)

I started germinating 11 Sunshine Daydreams yesterday. It's been 3 years since I last ran it.


----------



## JHashmore (Jun 7, 2019)

althor said:


> Can anyone give me a break down on what to look for in the More Cowbell phenos for the GSC leaning phenos?


I grew out the remix with ogkb. The hashplant is pretty easy to spot I would say. I had a more cookie leaner. Cookies has smaller nugget buds, might also purple but I’m not sure. 

Maybe avoid the obvious hashplant leaners and look for lower yielders with many smaller buds. The 88g13hashplant is pretty strong in the crosses but I think the mother effect still comes through regardless.I grew the indy Thai hashplant and the ogkb hashplant and the effects of each mother came through great even though they were sort of shrouded in mystery in grow structure phenotype wise because of the hashplant. I think the point is that you will end up with a plant with effects leaning towards the mom (cookies) but hopefully giving off more trichomes for hash.


----------



## riumember101 (Jun 7, 2019)

Wondering if any one can help me out here, looking at the parents in space monkey I'm guessing:

short bushy phenos = GG4 dom?
taller phenos = wookie dom?

Any advice on stretch? thanks!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 7, 2019)

riumember101 said:


> Wondering if any one can help me out here, looking at the parents in space monkey I'm guessing:
> 
> short bushy phenos = GG4 dom?
> taller phenos = wookie dom?
> ...



My experiance with space monkey is little but I was heartbroken when I had to kill the best looking male.( about that I have ever seen) due to not being able to keep the space. It was a very big boy for in a 5x5. GG4 dom. For sure as it had the famous leave twist in some of the fans. Def was not a ph issue was just that recessive trait I have heard about. Prob the best growing plant I had at the time.

Based off my little experiance I'd say what you describe in your post may be what you need to look for in phenos to figure what comes out more.

Others here can help you way way more with this strain and have got it 100 percent dialed in and perfect and running it many times over. No matter what pheno you get it seems you wont be disapointed... just what I have been reading. If I had to guess if you land back around the middle of this thread you may came across some very good info you desire. Half way is a good place to start. Alot of people had it running at that point and I'm sure still do. Sorry I cant be more help but someone will chime in I'm sure... maybe with a sexy pic if we are lucky!
Happy growing!

EDIT: my Male anyway prob a 1:1 stretch I'd say but female act dif so prob useless info unless you want to breed. Figured I'd throw it in anyway lol... for those that do. I pick the best Male and females I got and kept around and fucking wing it together and it always works great! But I dont charge money so I'm a chucker not a breeder when and if I do it. But I do pick what I think will work based on my grows and never choose at random. The gene pool has been wrecked enough already so I dont need to help. Jmo but some agree it's becoming a problem of sorts. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong. Please feel free... ok im done now, got my fix for the am..


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2019)

Vaping a little Space Monkey x Sleeskunk and the hashy stench today is just awesome with ever tightening nuggets during cure. Powerful stuff! Becoming quite a Wookie fan. Wookie seems to bring phenos in outcrosses that are mature at about 7 weeks, as well as cedar and lavender nose treats.


----------



## riumember101 (Jun 7, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> My experiance with space monkey is little but I was heartbroken when I had to kill the best looking male.( about that I have ever seen) due to not being able to keep the space. It was a very big boy for in a 5x5. GG4 dom. For sure as it had the famous leave twist in some of the fans. Def was not a ph issue was just that recessive trait I have heard about. Prob the best growing plant I had at the time.
> 
> Based off my little experiance I'd say what you describe in your post may be what you need to look for in phenos to figure what comes out more.
> 
> ...


Very informative post, one bit has answered a question!
From what I can see, the short squat pheno is the rare one, only one example AND it has the curly fans, this had me confused till now.
There are other examples which are maybe 80% of this pheno, similar structure but more node spacing and no curling leafs, the 50/50+ phenos are more common it seems.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2019)

I f2ed my most Indica stout and bushy Space Monkey and the dad was bigand strong and fast. Had one throw nanners at 6 weeks and I chopped it and even that was excellent to vape or smoke.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 7, 2019)

riumember101 said:


> Wondering if any one can help me out here, looking at the parents in space monkey I'm guessing:
> 
> short bushy phenos = GG4 dom?
> taller phenos = wookie dom?
> ...


GG4 isn't really known for being short and bushy. It is actually known for being somewhat lanky. 
This is the info I was given by someone who is very familiar with the GG4 cut.

There will be purple striping in the main stalk and can go full purple/red by end of flower. It will be very viney and lankey in veg, and very flexable/trainable. Can have a chocolatey/earthy smell in veg and a sour, spicey fuely, earthy chocolate smell late in flower (post 63 days). The flowers and fans can go lavender late flower. Indica/sat hybrid leaf and a tall lankey structure that stretches like crazy the first 3 weeks of flower. VERY frosty flowers. Usually needs support in flower. The buds will develop foxtails late flower. Very low leaf to flower ratio making it an easy trimmer. The hairs are peachy colored more than they are "orange" and they recess back into the calyxes in late flower. 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2019)

Bodhi work today will start with continued LST on 5 23 day Soulmate as they are growing and now really makin buds. All over the pheno spectrum here but 2 are getting bigger faster. All about pine and now some fuel tones but the pine is obvious.

Must check trichs on 2 Wookie Hashplant at 53 days. Might wack one.

5 new Phone Home seedlings will get light Alfalfa tea.

Wait for a pack of Bing with Lemon Hashplant freebie JBC.


----------



## InstadovB (Jun 7, 2019)

Relevant. Space monkey. Day 8 of flower. It's a beast.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Jun 7, 2019)

riumember101 said:


> Wondering if any one can help me out here, looking at the parents in space monkey I'm guessing:
> 
> short bushy phenos = GG4 dom?
> taller phenos = wookie dom?
> ...


You got it backwards, gg4 equals more sativa structure and look, wookie more indica structure and look.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2019)

Visually perceived similarities may or may not indicate others trait likenesses such as effect or potency.


----------



## riumember101 (Jun 7, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> You got it backwards, gg4 equals more sativa structure and look, wookie more indica structure and look.


Sounds like it, GreenHighlander explained it very well.
Thanks!


----------



## bobqp (Jun 7, 2019)

mrrager420 said:


> Decided to make F2s of Jungle Spice sense i don't think it's coming back. Popped my last 8. only 5 came up and they're all females :'(. I still want to preserve the genetics so i guess i'll just have to use colloidal silver. Now i'm regretting giving my other pack away . Now if i wasn't trying to make F2s i bet there would be males. That's my luck.


I can send you a 10 pack of f2 regs if you need them matey


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 7, 2019)

bobqp said:


> I can send you a 10 pack of f2 regs if you need them matey



Good man right there... respect.

This is the type of attitude I very much like to see in this thread. Hats off to you @bobqp. That's very nice of you to offer up some beans from your collection. Lots of good kind folks lurking the bodhi thread.

Question for you guys about phone home. Or @hillbill as I believe he has run it a time or 2. Late day my fans drop down a bit a couple hours before any other plant on a hot day in the tent. Possibly even on cool ones. 6am to 4pm they are praying to the light. They are very healthy looking and I know nothing wrong with them. Is phone home just a strain that dont need or like a ton of light? This is also under a 315cmh on 50-75%. I'm wondering only because it will be moving under my fluence spyder x plus tonight or tomorrow am and that's going to blast it in comparison even on 25 percent. Again other than getting ready for bed a bit early in the day they are good to go with pin straight leaves.. just wondering if anyone else has had this experiance. Also appear to be 2 different phenos but similar still. Ones a much lighter green but growing just as quick. Thanks for any input. 

Also I would like to ask a question about a "natural pesticide" and what I'll effects it may have on my soil life. I am winning and looseing the battle with nats! Thankfully my plants seem unaffected as of now but if I'm not proactive... well you guys know... This is it.(Pictured below) Happy growing!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 7, 2019)

@hillbill What do you find wookie brings as far as bud structure? I've only grown out Purple Wookie v2 and I got 3 females from it, 2/3 of which were extra foxtaily, smaller buds, and the other plant was a little less foxtaily but not by much. I"ve heard reports that Purple Wookie was like that. Do you find that the other parent will influence that moreso that the wookie does?


----------



## bobqp (Jun 7, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Good man right there... respect.
> 
> This is the type of attitude I very much like to see in this thread. Hats off to you @bobqp. That's very nice of you to offer up some beans from your collection. Lots of good kind folks lurking the bodhi thread.
> 
> ...


No problem matey


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 8, 2019)

Harvested some Kandahar Afghani (from Nierika) f2s the last few days. Have around 100 beans total, some still in buds drying. Going to keep about 40 to run then gift the rest away locally. Keeping both parents to make more f1s with other ibls. Dirty sock smell with the mother, K2. She flowers out nice popcorn smaller nugs in a cool spread branching low structure of a plant. Seems to be doing well outside too at 35 degrees lat with tons of rain so far this year (will add outside pics soon before solstice). Awesome pink & peach fade colors under the led. The dirty sock smell has a slight sweetness in the back-end of the smell. Smoke isn't knock out but has a relaxing body feel with that doesn't cause couch look or tiring. Can be a good daytime smoke. Planning to try some dry sift with this one probably with most of the outdoor harvest.
Also chucked some pollen at: Black Triangle, Nikah, Cosmic Serpent, and Gorilla Biscuit to see what the male does to the these.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 8, 2019)

CG Collectibles is having a bodhi sale

i just got 4 strains for $100

http://www.cannabislife.tv/collectibles.html


----------



## mr. childs (Jun 8, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> CG Collectibles is having a bodhi sale
> 
> i just got 4 strains for $100
> 
> http://www.cannabislife.tv/collectibles.html


good info, makes me leery though, plus if it aint glg i cant mess with it.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jun 8, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> CG Collectibles is having a bodhi sale
> 
> i just got 4 strains for $100
> 
> http://www.cannabislife.tv/collectibles.html


I'd order from him if he shipped to Canada and too paypal. Fuck shipping cash money to the States, tracking and priority is 26 bucks this is why I stopped using GLG. The 30 USD to have them shipped to Canada stung too. A seed order costing me 50 USD just in shipping plus all the time screwing around to get USD not worth it. 

So what did you get for 100 bucks? A13 x SL and the Drunken Unicorn for $30 USD a pack I hope made on your order!


----------



## SimpleBox (Jun 8, 2019)

I thought I recently saw bodhi post on IG that he has 4 official vendors.
Can anyone confirm if this is the current 4?
JBC
HG
GLG
Theseedsource?


----------



## mr. childs (Jun 8, 2019)

SimpleBox said:


> I thought I recently saw bodhi post on IG that he has 4 official vendors.
> Can anyone confirm if this is the current 4?
> JBC
> HG
> ...


dont know if the seedsource is official, but the other 3 most definitely have to be


----------



## Growbi wan kenobi (Jun 8, 2019)

I got a fever and the only prescription is more cowbell, LOL!!!

Pulled the trigger @ attitude and ordered More Cowbell and Sunshine Daydream. Guess you cant go wrong with those two?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 8, 2019)

Ordered JBC Tuesday and here noon today, Saturday. One Bing and freebie Lemon Hashplant v2. Worked all day and did nothing in the garden.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 8, 2019)

Other than the nasty ass DE I have had to use to try and combat these damn nats safety in my organic mix. Things are slowly shaping up. 

Everything is moved to one tent while I put my veg tent back up. A small sneak peek of what's going on...
Slowly getting back on track... I dont have much to show yet obviously and a couple are still mad about the heat of the cmh but in a day or 2 they will thank me and forget all about it lol. Gotta try to keep up with all these PERFECT flower pics you all been posting... I'm a little jealous... happy growing my friends!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 8, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Ordered JBC Tuesday and here noon today, Saturday. One Bing and freebie Lemon Hashplant v2. Worked all day and did nothing in the garden.


People ask me what I do all day since I've retired... the best I can figure is nothing, cause everyday I get up and I still have the same stuff to do. lol!


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 9, 2019)

- Holy smokes, this Granola Funk is flopping all over the place. I'd think it was GG4 if I didn't know better. It's not worth taking a picture, but she's moving along through flowering. Hairs are all red, and she's visibly frosting up. I'm so glad I flowered this in a 5 gallon smart pot and I kept a cut. I am pretty sure that Granola Funk is going to be one of my favorites!

- So, I tried to sneak Sunshine Daydream past my wifey. We keep 16 strains in a spice rack in our living room. I switched one jar to SSDD on Friday. On Saturday, I ran some errands, came back, and she is in a SUPER good mood when I got home. She usually acts like she doesn't care about strains because she doesn't want to trigger me, but about ten minutes later, she goes, "Babe, what is SSDD? I smoked some of it and it's some good shit!" 

Now, I'm proud of myself for putting SSDD in my outdoor garden this year!


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jun 9, 2019)

That reminds me of something I've been meaning to ask...has anybody here ever ordered bodhi seeds from attitude? I don't believe they are an official vendor, but they seem to have had a lot of the best bodhi strains, and often have harder-to-find strains in stock (like SSDD). Are they buying up packs from GLG/JBC and reselling them? Selling fakes or their own F2s? It just seems weird.

I wouldn't even consider ordering from them with how solid JBC/GLG have been, but there are some strains I can't find at any of the US banks (the fact that i'm living in the pnw and ordering northern lights seeds from holland is embarassing, i need to get out to vashon and go meet some hippies...) Also, this is really dumb, but some of my favorite shirts have been attitude stealth items.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jun 9, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> That reminds me of something I've been meaning to ask...has anybody here ever ordered bodhi seeds from attitude? I don't believe they are an official vendor, but they seem to have had a lot of the best bodhi strains, and often have harder-to-find strains in stock (like SSDD). Are they buying up packs from GLG/JBC and reselling them? Selling fakes or their own F2s? It just seems weird.
> 
> I wouldn't even consider ordering from them with how solid JBC/GLG have been, but there are some strains I can't find at any of the US banks (the fact that i'm living in the pnw and ordering northern lights seeds from holland is embarassing, i need to get out to vashon and go meet some hippies...) Also, this is really dumb, but some of my favorite shirts have been attitude stealth items.


No worries with attitude. I've ordered plenty of bodhi stuff from them with no problems and the seeds always came in the original green & gold bodhi packs. Besides that I could clearly see from what the plants were showing me when they were growing that they were genuine.

I'm in England and used to order all my bodhi seeds from either attitude or seedsman and i've never had a problem with either. I use james bean mostly these days as it's much cheaper.

So don't worry and get those beans ordered.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jun 9, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> No worries with attitude. I've ordered plenty of bodhi stuff from them with no problems and the seeds always came in the original green & gold bodhi packs. Besides that I could clearly see from what the plants were showing me when they were growing that they were genuine.
> 
> I'm in England and used to order all my bodhi seeds from either attitude or seedsman and i've never had a problem with either. I use james bean mostly these days as it's much cheaper.
> 
> So don't worry and get those beans ordered.


Thanks, that's good to know. I've always had great luck with attitude, but I'm just kind of leary after getting ripped off by herbie's in a really similar situation; original breeder no longer listed a strain I was after, no north american banks still had it in stock, but herbie's did. I got a bunch of repackaged, immature beans, and none germinated. That's when I found out the US banks (and breeders!) have come a loooooooong way since I first started buying seeds and sneakin around in the woods, so I started ordering from JBC and haven't looked back.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 9, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> I wouldn't even consider ordering from them with how solid JBC/GLG have been, but there are some strains I can't find at any of the US banks (the fact that i'm living in the pnw and ordering northern lights seeds from holland is embarassing, i need to get out to vashon and go meet some hippies...) Also, this is really dumb, but some of my favorite shirts have been attitude stealth items.


Haha man! I know, I'm the same way. I can't resist putting in a 'tude order every once in a while.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 9, 2019)

Headie Gardens also has a pretty good Bodhi selection and they probably have the most photos of bodhi gear I've seen anywhere.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

Ive got space monkey s1s fems,cackleberry x ssdd x fat purple fems,cackleberry x space monkey fems... Are these bodhi crosses???


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ive got space monkey s1s fems,cackleberry x ssdd x fat purple fems,cackleberry x space monkey fems... Are these bodhi crosses???


I'm going to say no. Off the top of Imy head don't recall seeing any Bodhi S1s and Cackleberry is a GPS strain.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 9, 2019)

no. he's never released any fems that I know of.


----------



## No_tillin (Jun 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ive got space monkey s1s fems,cackleberry x ssdd x fat purple fems,cackleberry x space monkey fems... Are these bodhi crosses???


They are crosses with his strains in them. Not his actual creations.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

No_tillin said:


> They are crosses with his strains in them. Not his actual creations.


Right... Oh well,I'll grow em all anyways... Who knows what i might find in there...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> no. he's never released any fems that I know of.


No... Someone made them and some have SSDD in them... Isn't that something of his???


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 10, 2019)

Good morning from silver mountain! Well the #1 mountain anyway. Got nothing in bloom... just trying to keep up..Happy growing!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 10, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> No... Someone made them and some have SSDD in them... Isn't that something of his???


Yes, he did SSDD. Yeah obviously somebody else made them which is why I said they're not. Just because it has a bodhi parent doesnt mean its "bodhi gear"


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jun 10, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Thanks, that's good to know. I've always had great luck with attitude, but I'm just kind of leary after getting ripped off by herbie's in a really similar situation; original breeder no longer listed a strain I was after, no north american banks still had it in stock, but herbie's did. I got a bunch of repackaged, immature beans, and none germinated. That's when I found out the US banks (and breeders!) have come a loooooooong way since I first started buying seeds and sneakin around in the woods, so I started ordering from JBC and haven't looked back.


You're welcome. 
I wouldn't use Herbies either, and the seeds not being in the original packs would raise big concerns for me too. Apart from suspected dodgy dealings their prices are piss takingly scandalous.


----------



## Shady5388 (Jun 10, 2019)

Why are peole still wasting their time on these euro banks.. Glg or jbc and Shoe at headiegardens all have tons of bodhi gear. Most run specials every other month..


----------



## Shady5388 (Jun 10, 2019)

Has any1 ran the DLA "iraqi x artifact1"


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 10, 2019)

Some Skywalker x PU F3 #2 buds.
 

Cheers


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jun 10, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> Why are peole still wasting their time on these euro banks.. Glg or jbc and Shoe at headiegardens all have tons of bodhi gear. Most run specials every other month..


I think the the biggest turn off for people from Europe who want to order seeds from the US is having to send cash through the post. I don't think anybody is ever going to be comfortable having to do that.

If in the US, unless the reputable euro seedbanks have something in stock that can't be found in the US, there's no point in ordering from outside the US. Believe me! If I could pay by card I'd order only from the states. Better prices and better choice.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 10, 2019)

I really do wish there were more quality European genetics available through US banks.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 10, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> Why are peole still wasting their time on these euro banks.. Glg or jbc and Shoe at headiegardens all have tons of bodhi gear. Most run specials every other month..


You answered it yourself, brother. Some of us just need more variety than any one breeder or one man could ever possibly offer. There is a world of cannabis out there, and I can't really keep my smoking realm to one breeder and 4 or 5 father plants, centered on the tastes of North Americans. There are some European breeders out there doing really nice work with unique plants. I appreciate certain European banks that allow me to browse and choose from more of what the world has to offer, sell single seeds so I can try varieties for little cost, and have some huge promotions that allow me to try (for example) 20 strains for $120.

*And we agree, from experience with breeders from around the globe, that Bodhi's gear-- both genetics and the actual seeds-- are in the absolute best class of any gear produced in the world. But, if you always eat caviar, you probably would still want a hamburger sometimes. (mmmmm, hamburgers....)*


----------



## Craigson (Jun 10, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> CG Collectibles is having a bodhi sale
> 
> i just got 4 strains for $100
> 
> http://www.cannabislife.tv/collectibles.html


CG collectibles sold me a previously opened pack of DLA 2. (Had dirt and hair under the gold label) not 1 bean germed.
They sell half packs and Bodhi packs cannot be 100% verified as they are not sealed.
Purchase w caution.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 10, 2019)

Just now chopped 1 of 2 Wookie Hashplant with lots of amber trichs 20% on most buds with some less, some more. Sugar leaves are up to 90%+ amber. Cedar and soap and lemon zest and lavender and super sticky like bug trap sticky. The remaining one has mostly cloudy trichs with some clear and some amber. Buds seem very firm on both and calyxes Appear white for so many trichs. Virtually no new pistils.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 10, 2019)

Craigson said:


> CG collectibles sold me a previously opened pack of DLA 2. (Had dirt and hair under the gold label) not 1 bean germed.
> They sell half packs and Bodhi packs cannot be 100% verified as they are not sealed.
> Purchase w caution.



This^^^ with glg and jbc I cant buy that to save a buck... plus I have never had a bodhi bean not germinate. EVER! I have however been known to be an idiot being impatiant and breaking a taproot trying to pry the helmet off lol. Had 1 or 2 just stop growing at 3" and threw them away but this is out of alot of bodhi beans so it's rare for sure. 

Jmo. Buy a few packs from a reputable source and after that until you are board with them grow 2 or 3 packs find the keeper in each one maybe a nice Male for some seed making if you have the space. I know guys that have had the same cut for 15-25 or so years and just tell me they won't part with it till someone shows them something better. So in theory that I bodhi pack could last a lifetime lol. If you dont have alot to spend I'd give my money to somewhere like glg or jbc ( or your favorite here --------- )and buy one pack over 2 before I buy somthing in a open bodhi pack. Unless from a trusted grower. Not worth the heartbreak and that much of my time anyway to grow possible shit. I have heard that guy is straight up but I wont chance it myself. Happy growing!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 10, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4340416
> 
> My very first Bodhi plant, Sunshine Queen, seems to be finishing more quickly than I expected. Looks like only another week or so remaining?
> 
> ...


This plant was a pleasure to trim, mostly solid nugs and very nice incensey smooth flavor. Still evaluating the high but def has a racy start and a stony ending. Smooth and tasty smoke. The other sunshine queen now on day 45 and grown in a much bigger pot than the plant I harvested this bud from has many more nodes,sports a different form and bud shape. Soon I'll put up her pics.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Yes, he did SSDD. Yeah obviously somebody else made them which is why I said they're not. Just because it has a bodhi parent doesnt mean its "bodhi gear"


I can dig it...


----------



## hillbill (Jun 10, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> This plant was a pleasure to trim, mostly solid nugs and very nice incensey smooth flavor. Still evaluating the high but def has a racy start and a stony ending. Smooth and tasty smoke. The other sunshine queen now on day 45 and grown in a much bigger pot than the plant I harvested this bud from has many more nodes,sports a different form and bud shape. Soon I'll put up her pics.
> 
> View attachment 4347947


That bud radiates goodness and reminds me of a Haze I once had.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 11, 2019)

Some Skywalker x PU F3 # 1 tops
 

Cheers


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 11, 2019)

I asked about Sierra naturals 203 on here and did not receive an answer as to the effect on the plant and my soil life. 

It seems to have stunted my plants a bit and possibly a little photo toxicity going on the day after. My spyder x is only on 15%. They seem to be bouncing back and I still see some nats lol. Going to fill the 4x4 later and hope for the best. I plan to drop 6 plants in. I will prob use the rest of the 203 to spray the top soil to help keep nats out but not hurt my plants. Wanted to post this in case anyone else has to go to drastic measures for nat control. Be careful. Dont want others to screw up/slow down there grow... happy growing!


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 11, 2019)

-Anyone want to offer some Cliff's Notes on the Purple Unicorn father? What's it all about? Is this father going to be used in commercial releases? Thank you.

-Sprouted 7/7 Bodhi seeds, all strains that I've never flowered. Unfortunately, I lost Space Monkey when the Rapid Rooter dried out in the heat, and then I overcompensated and damped her off. Back in the queue for SM. I find the hit-and-miss game of single seeds adds another layer of fun and natural selection.

-Got six homemade seeds soaking right now: Pleidian Love Nest F2 and 2 crosses (made by a kind member on this board), Vietnamese x Columbian x Afghani #3 F2, a ridiculous sativa-dominant strain from another breeder crossed to Raspberry HP father, and a bagseed from my favorite dispensary sack.

-SSDD and Goji are both THRIVING in the backyard in the organic soil mix I bought. Doing way better than the "control plant." That was some super good advice from this board. Thanks.

-Got the tent air conditioner running again just in time for 105 degrees yesterday (daytime, lights off), and the Extreme Heat Warning today, up to 107. Ouch! (But if you are considering the "window-air-conditioner-with-two-boxes" thing.... it works like a freaking charm. I made mine with wood, and they aren't sealed well, but it cools the tent like crazy, and it hardly affects the power bill. Get an ac with dials, not buttons.)


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 11, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> -Anyone want to offer some Cliff's Notes on the Purple Unicorn father? What's it all about? Is this father going to be used in commercial releases? Thank you.
> 
> -Sprouted 7/7 Bodhi seeds, all strains that I've never flowered. Unfortunately, I lost Space Monkey when the Rapid Rooter dried out in the heat, and then I overcompensated and damped her off. Back in the queue for SM. I find the hit-and-miss game of single seeds adds another layer of fun and natural selection.
> 
> ...



This is the main info I have found on the PU This is a quote from the following link.
"Purple Unicorn itself is an F1 hybrid of Chem D and Blackberry Widow. I've never had the pleasure, but PU is Bodhi's personally favorite purple variety, which says a lot to me! "
http://www.higherthought.guru/blog/2015/9/10/bodhi-seeds-roadkill-unicorn 

One thing I can say is Skywalker x PU F3 #1,#2,#3,and #4 are all really potent after early smoking. 

Cheers


----------



## growslut (Jun 11, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I asked about Sierra naturals 203 on here and did not receive an answer as to the effect on the plant and my soil life.
> 
> It seems to have stunted my plants a bit and possibly a little photo toxicity going on the day after. My spyder x is only on 15%. They seem to be bouncing back and I still see some nats lol. Going to fill the 4x4 later and hope for the best. I plan to drop 6 plants in. I will prob use the rest of the 203 to spray the top soil to help keep nats out but not hurt my plants. Wanted to post this in case anyone else has to go to drastic measures for nat control. Be careful. Dont want others to screw up/slow down there grow... happy growing!


I had a long conversation with SNS about 203. I think I remember their saying that it has to be run continuously, not just once, as a preventative. Not sure about the plants not liking it?

I used to have bad knats but did 3 things to get rid of them--1) water less. The knats want a damp environment so if the roots dry out a little the knats have nowhere to go. 2) create a dry layer on top of the soil to prevent the knats from laying eggs. I used sand. You can also use DE. It takes a few weeks but also worked. 3) the best option is to get some beneficial insects. I accidentally introduced beneficial mites a year ago and haven't seen a single knat since. Not sure what kind of mites they are but they are white and tiny and fast moving. The mites came in with some worm castings.

Hope you get rid of those pesky buggers!


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 11, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> This is the main info I have found on the PU This is a quote from the following link.
> "Purple Unicorn itself is an F1 hybrid of Chem D and Blackberry Widow. I've never had the pleasure, but PU is Bodhi's personally favorite purple variety, which says a lot to me! "
> http://www.higherthought.guru/blog/2015/9/10/bodhi-seeds-roadkill-unicorn
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! That sounds really nice. For some reason, I don't think the name fits well, but Bodhi's names usually grow on me. 

Sounds like the "black"ish strains I was getting from Humboldt a few years back. Real gassy, dark purps.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 11, 2019)

Pfffffffff. So.......

Went to GLG to see what Purple Unicorn hybrids might be available...
Saw MAGENTA HASHPLANT.
Had to have it.
Can't buy one pack and miss freebie.
Magic Carpet was right there.
Flipped through the freebies.
Been wanting Terpenado for a while.
Ended up with Magenta Hashplant, Magic Carpet, and Terpenado.

I do feel like an addict, but, c'mon, those three strains sound just awesome.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 11, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> This plant was a pleasure to trim, mostly solid nugs and very nice incensey smooth flavor. Still evaluating the high but def has a racy start and a stony ending. Smooth and tasty smoke. The other sunshine queen now on day 45 and grown in a much bigger pot than the plant I harvested this bud from has many more nodes,sports a different form and bud shape. Soon I'll put up her pics.
> 
> View attachment 4347947


I carelessly bombarded both of my Sunshine Queen's with UV (too much Agromax pure UV). They responded with hard core taco action. This plant did not stretch as much as the other and it's buds are not as golf ballish, there are though more nodes and many more buds growing along the stems. Not sure if this attributable to the genetics or the very different container sizes. If these buds fill out the yield might be impressive.

Another interesting note is that when this plant was developing it's flowering structure I was aware of ther floppy hollow stem characteristic. I Supplemented nutrition during this time with gypsum and Baicor Ca in drenches as well as Albion Ca metalosate foliar. No effect discernible. Also extremely doubtful that this is a Boron issue because my soil test shows 8ppm B and it was fed Mega Crop which also containe B.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 11, 2019)

@radiant Rudy did you check phosphorus and silica availability?

@Diet Pepsi Terps I have finally kicked my seed habit, Bodhi doesn’t make it easy though does he!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 11, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> @radiant Rudy did you check phosphorus and silica availability?



I should be good on both P and Si. Ive got ample P on my soil test analysis and i use several innoculants that contain PSB. For Si i use small reg doses of grow sil which imo is the most rapidly absorbed Si product on the market. Additionally Mega Ctop contains both P and Si.


Have you seen taco response that you atttibuted to Si or P deficiencies?


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jun 11, 2019)

awww man, just ordered a pack of Sunshine Queen, partly because of those lovely frosty pics you posted (but mostly because I seem to have developed a problem)


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 11, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> @radiant Rudy did you check phosphorus and silica availability?
> 
> @Diet Pepsi Terps I have finally kicked my seed habit, Bodhi doesn’t make it easy though does he!


No... No, he does not! lol


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jun 11, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Pfffffffff. So.......
> 
> Went to GLG to see what Purple Unicorn hybrids might be available...
> Saw MAGENTA HASHPLANT.
> ...


i did the exact same thing at JBC a couple days ago and now I have Dream Lotus and Goldstar x Snow Lotus on the way.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 11, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> I should be good on both P and Si. Ive got ample P on my soil test analysis and i use several innoculants that contain PSB. For Si i use small reg doses of grow sil which imo is the most rapidly absorbed Si product on the market. Additionally Mega Ctop contains both P and Si.
> 
> 
> Have you seen taco response that you atttibuted to Si or P deficiencies?


I wasn’t thinking deficiency.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 11, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> I wasn’t thinking deficiency.


Oh.

Share your thoughts please. 

I interpreted the taco action as uv related because after i nixed the agromax t5 the plant leaves in same environment are fine.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 11, 2019)

@radiant Rudy Sometimes I give bit more bat or seabird guano and a smidge silica supplement when a strain stems seem underdeveloped, some strains want just a bit more. I’m being presumptive but sometimes this can be initiated by abundance.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 11, 2019)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


> awww man, just ordered a pack of Sunshine Queen, partly because of those lovely frosty pics you posted (but mostly because I seem to have developed a problem)


Thanks for compliment


Youll be pleased w SQ
Nice bud, decent high, delicious flavor.


----------



## zeeman (Jun 11, 2019)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


> awww man, just ordered a pack of Sunshine Queen, partly because of those lovely frosty pics you posted (but mostly because I seem to have developed a problem)


This is a support group!


----------



## Chronic811 (Jun 12, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> Thanks for compliment
> 
> 
> Youll be pleased w SQ
> Nice bud, decent high, delicious flavor.


I just started 3 sq seeds that I got as freebies and will be running them side by side with some archive sour face. Hoping for at least one female from the sq so I can have a sour/og type hybrid showdown between some bodhi freebies and some archive that I paid for. I wouldn’t be surprised if these freebies win this battle


----------



## Psyphish (Jun 12, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> Why are peole still wasting their time on these euro banks.. Glg or jbc and Shoe at headiegardens all have tons of bodhi gear. Most run specials every other month..


Because a lot of people are in... Europe?


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 12, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> I should be good on both P and Si. Ive got ample P on my soil test analysis and i use several innoculants that contain PSB. For Si i use small reg doses of grow sil which imo is the most rapidly absorbed Si product on the market. Additionally Mega Ctop contains both P and Si.
> 
> 
> Have you seen taco response that you atttibuted to Si or P deficiencies?


Looks like light saturation... I have a few strains that respond like that when they get too close to the cob LEDs I built...


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 12, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> Looks like light saturation... I have a few strains that respond like that when they get too close to the cob LEDs I built...


Yes, i def think it is an irradiance issue. I have a cob set up using vero and cxbs. This plant sits below a pair of 3500 cxb @ 50 watt each, the canopy gap is ~18". Seems like there should be no problem thats why i associated the taco witj the uv. However the uv has been on hold for a few weeks and just now i am observing more taco. So im not sure. I have plants along side the bodhi with same canopy gap but under a brighter array (4x~80w) and they show only the slightest bit of upturned leaf margins on the highest parts. 

Maybe bumping up rh would be wise?


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 12, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> Yes, i def think it is an irradiance issue. I have a cob set up using vero and cxbs. This plant sits below a pair of 3500 cxb @ 50 watt each, the canopy gap is ~18". Seems like there should be no problem thats why i associated the taco witj the uv. However the uv has been on hold for a few weeks and just now i am observing more taco. So im not sure. I have plants along side the bodhi with same canopy gap but under a brighter array (4x~80w) and they show only the slightest bit of upturned leaf margins on the highest parts.
> 
> Maybe bumping up rh would be wise?


That and raising the lights a few inches may help with future growth. Like I said, for me it's only a few strains, and sometimes finding that balance between all of them in the same room can be difficult. I also run a complete climate controlled room with CO2 enrichment, and sometimes no matter what I do, near the end of their cycle some strains will do it. I do not use any supplemental UV....although I have been looking at the far red supplemental leds….


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 12, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> That and raising the lights a few inches may help with future growth. Like I said, for me it's only a few strains, and sometimes finding that balance between all of them in the same room can be difficult. I also run a complete climate controlled room with CO2 enrichment, and sometimes no matter what I do, near the end of their cycle some strains will do it. I do not use any supplemental UV....although I have been looking at the far red supplemental leds….


Hmm, ive had the light as high as they can get. Both of the SQ plants exhibited the taco about week 4 flowering. Part of the issue may be that i encouraged them to stretch in early flower by maintaining too much canopy gap. When stretch ended the stems were quite elongated. Next time i would condition them by maintaining a tighter canopy / lamp gap from the start.

The plants growing alongside bodhi right now are on risers and the nodes are way tighter.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 12, 2019)

Can’t get over the pine sap slap from 5 4 we3k Soulmates and trike production has gone insane in the last 3 days. 

The Wookie Hashplant drying is spicy sexy and deep heavy incense after a couple days. Loud.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 12, 2019)

How many times a year does Bodhi do drops to seadbanks?

And are they restocks or does he send them different strains?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 12, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Can’t get over the pine sap slap from 5 4 we3k Soulmates and trike production has gone insane in the last 3 days.
> 
> The Wookie Hashplant drying is spicy sexy and deep heavy incense after a couple days. Loud.


You should check out the 79’ Xmas bud stuff Useful does. Real nice deep pine scents so far. 

Unrelated, here’s an Apollo f4 mug drying


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 12, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> How many times a year does Bodhi do drops to seadbanks?
> 
> And are they restocks or does he send them different strains?


Nothing worse than getting shut out and waiting for the next drop


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 13, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Can’t get over the pine sap slap from 5 4 we3k Soulmates and trike production has gone insane in the last 3 days.
> 
> The Wookie Hashplant drying is spicy sexy and deep heavy incense after a couple days. Loud.


Your people are gonna be like, "What is THIS?!" when they see that Soul Mate... love it!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Your people are gonna be like, "What is THIS?!" when they see that Soul Mate... love it!


Years ago I ran some Dutch Northern Lights that smelled like Balsam and spruce and Norway Pine.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 13, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Nothing worse than getting shut out and waiting for the next drop


I have a bunch of strains already but theres a few i want like Secret Cheif and Black Triangle.I have no idea when or how often Bodhi does drops and I don’t want to miss out


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jun 13, 2019)

Not sure you are going to see those from Bodhi again.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 13, 2019)

Jaybodankly said:


> Not sure you are going to see those from Bodhi again.


Damn,so he he puts out different strains every drop?


----------



## zeeman (Jun 13, 2019)

Anybody run the wookiexdreadbread? Not too many things with wookie as the mom


----------



## Chronic811 (Jun 13, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> I have a bunch of strains already but theres a few i want like Secret Cheif and Black Triangle.I have no idea when or how often Bodhi does drops and I don’t want to miss out


Jbcseeds has a bodhi drop coming up real soon and I’m pretty sure black triangle is going to be restocked


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 13, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Jbcseeds has a bodhi drop coming up real soon and I’m pretty sure black triangle is going to be restocked


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 13, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Jbcseeds has a bodhi drop coming up real soon and I’m pretty sure black triangle is going to be restocked


Restocked for all of 30 seconds. Lol


----------



## Fakir710 (Jun 13, 2019)

This is my Space Monkey keeper cut.

She needs a couple weeks more to go imo and personal taste, but you can get more flavor cutting her with 60 days like this. 

  

Fresh leather and chemical lavender in this girl. Don't really crazy about smokin her at allz but the fat and trichomes production is amazing. Can't wait to wash her.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 13, 2019)

Headiegardens just restocked a few strains

Black Triangle
Secret Cheif
Amrita
More Cowbell
Lavender Aura


https://www.instagram.com/p/Byq4Yq9ByDj/?igshid=h132kzo67bx2


----------



## Shady5388 (Jun 13, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> I have a bunch of strains already but theres a few i want like Secret Cheif and Black Triangle.I have no idea when or how often Bodhi does drops and I don’t want to miss out


Shoe just restocked both strains about 3hrs ago at headiegardens


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 13, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> Shoe just restocked both strains about 3hrs ago at headiegardens


Why does the site ask for a password?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 14, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Why does the site ask for a password?


Secret hand shake ,step 1 ,gl


----------



## R Burns (Jun 14, 2019)

Seen a list of verified Bodhi dealers here. Can't find it now. Can someone help me out?
Solo's Stash


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 14, 2019)

Just bowl-trimmed the top half of my Granola Funk plant. She was done, but still kind of hairy, so I used the trimmer to take off the excess hairs. Not very well-grown by moi, but the buds are chunky, plentiful, and 40-50% amber.

The cool thing is the smell. I tried to place it, and the best I can describe is that the aroma is caught between fruit candy and floral. I would NOT describe it as fruit candy OR floral, but somewhere smack between the two. It is very distinct.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jun 14, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Seen a list of verified Bodhi dealers here. Can't find it now. Can someone help me out?
> Solo's Stash
> View attachment 4349684


I've had a pack of Solo's stash sat in the fridge for about 3 years now. Your Solo's pic plus another Solo's pic that i've seen recently have inspired me to stop sitting and get sowing!

Looks a good yielder. Have you had chance to smoke any yet?


----------



## R Burns (Jun 14, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> I've had a pack of Solo's stash sat in the fridge for about 3 years now. Your Solo's pic plus another Solo's pic that i've seen recently have inspired me to stop sitting and get sowing!
> 
> Looks a good yielder. Have you had chance to smoke any yet?


This pic is from a few days ago, so I haven't had the pleasure yet. But it looks great and I am excited about it. I have done a handful of snow lotus crosses and this here looks to be among the best. When it's ready, I'll b sure to get some bud pics and a report up over here!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 14, 2019)

Fakir710 said:


> This is my Space Monkey keeper cut.
> 
> She needs a couple weeks more to go imo and personal taste, but you can get more flavor cutting her with 60 days like this.
> 
> ...


My Monkey nugs have been somewhat chunkier. What lights do you run?


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jun 14, 2019)

R Burns said:


> This pic is from a few days ago, so I haven't had the pleasure yet. But it looks great and I am excited about it. I have done a handful of snow lotus crosses and this here looks to be among the best. When it's ready, I'll b sure to get some bud pics and a report up over here!


It does look great and i'm excited that you're excited. Looking forward to reading your opinion.
May your buds be fat & smelly.


----------



## Fakir710 (Jun 14, 2019)

hillbill said:


> My Monkey nugs have been somewhat chunkier. What lights do you run?


Yeah, she was under 600w HPS but not directly under them, this one was one of the plants I put under residual light.
I will try to find some pics from the original seed run!


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 14, 2019)

What does everyone recommend for a super narcotic stoney Bodhi cross? I was looking at Black Triangle but I wasnt sure...


----------



## hillbill (Jun 14, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> What does everyone recommend for a super narcotic stoney Bodhi cross? I was looking at Black Triangle but I wasnt sure...


Secret Chief is very much that way.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 14, 2019)

First vape o f Wookie Hashplant and taste of many flowers and wood and earthy, face gripping rush on first inhale. Heavy and light taste all at once.

First hit on a carbureted Backwoods Glass spoon.....straight fuel and as fuely as anything I ever tasted, kerosene and fuel oil. Same effect to the smoker!


----------



## numberfour (Jun 14, 2019)

Mothers Milk #2
Daylight
 

Flash
 

 

Sweet powdered milk on the nose and some nice girth. This pheno came down tonight, I've another in reveg and one still in flower. All a little different but similar noses. Looking forward to smoking this strain.

Space Monkey has just gone into flower today and popped some Sunshine4 beans for the next little seed run.


----------



## Booyah! (Jun 14, 2019)

A fan leaf off the taller Pheno I found in the Hindu Hashplant. Amazing bright but deep smell range in the stem smell. Still vegging.


----------



## R Burns (Jun 14, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Mothers Milk #2
> Daylight
> View attachment 4349913
> 
> ...


Yeah, dude! Looks awesome. Huuuuuge!


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 14, 2019)

Does anyone know if JBC is going to restock the Secret Chief? Id like to get a freebie but if not I guess ill have to go through headie's


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 14, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Mothers Milk #2
> Daylight
> View attachment 4349913
> 
> ...


Great looking Mothers Milk flowers! One of my all time favorites from Bodhi. I found an amazing female I've been running for about 2 yrs now.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 14, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Great looking Mothers Milk flowers! One of my all time favorites from Bodhi. I found an amazing female I've been running for about 2 yrs now.


Every time I read or see anything about Mothers Milk I think of your keeper .

Cheers


----------



## numberfour (Jun 14, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Great looking Mothers Milk flowers! One of my all time favorites from Bodhi. I found an amazing female I've been running for about 2 yrs now.


Thanks, 3 females this run and they've all been a pleasure to flower. She sounds sweet


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 14, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> I've had a pack of Solo's stash sat in the fridge for about 3 years now. Your Solo's pic plus another Solo's pic that i've seen recently have inspired me to stop sitting and get sowing!
> 
> Looks a good yielder. Have you had chance to smoke any yet?


The one @R Burns posted looks like a better grown version of the one I finished up about a month ago. I totally cannot place either the aroma or the taste, but it’s got a kind of lime pine thing all the time and some other hints of scents that seem to come and go. I’ve found it does a great job with relieving muscle pain. It’s very relaxing but also not full on couch lock.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 14, 2019)

Has ANYBODY else grown out Soar? I'd love to compare notes. I know a bunch of you were eyeballing it last year or whenever it was so I pulled the trigger and grew it out. c'mon some of you had to of.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 14, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> You should check out the 79’ Xmas bud stuff Useful does. Real nice deep pine scents so far.
> 
> Unrelated, here’s an Apollo f4 mug dryingView attachment 4349043


I was gonna buy a pack of useful to get the Xmas bud freebie but why bother when I have 25 strains of Bodhi to pop


----------



## bobqp (Jun 15, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> What does everyone recommend for a super narcotic stoney Bodhi cross? I was looking at Black Triangle but I wasnt sure...


Joystick is the most potent strain I've ever grown. 
I've grown 
Dream lotus
Skylotus
More cowbell
Uplift
Dank Sinatra
Head trip
Moontang
 Joystick was by far the most potent strain I've grown


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 15, 2019)

I was looking at the Joystick; I've grown WIFI #43 before and really liked it. Im stuck between:
Joystick 
Lemon Wookie (or is the V2 the better version?)
Secret Cheif
Black Triangle
Lemon Penetration
and Wookie HP

Suggestions between these guys?


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 15, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> What does everyone recommend for a super narcotic stoney Bodhi cross? I was looking at Black Triangle but I wasnt sure...


More Cowbell is definitely the most narcotic Bodhi strain I have tried.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 15, 2019)

So, a member of my grow club's grandson lives in northern Washington, and a set of my clones always goes up to him to run outdoors. Apparently, his growing season is very short because of the rain. I suggested growing next to a wall in the east for a little old school light dep, but that's kind of limiting. 

So, I want to work one or two very fast outdoor plants into the mix for 2020. I have some non-Bodhi ideas, but I'm wondering _*what is the fastest flowering Bodhi strain that you have grown? Or, more appropriately, what would be your best Bodhi choice for the short, wet N. Washington state flowering season?*_


----------



## delstele (Jun 15, 2019)

Old school hash plant.. She should finish in time and produces some fine smoke..


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 15, 2019)

delstele said:


> Old school hash plant.. She should finish in time and produces some fine smoke..


hmmm... hadn't thought of that one! thanks!


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jun 15, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> The one @R Burns posted looks like a better grown version of the one I finished up about a month ago. I totally cannot place either the aroma or the taste, but it’s got a kind of lime pine thing all the time and some other hints of scents that seem to come and go. I’ve found it does a great job with relieving muscle pain. It’s very relaxing but also not full on couch lock.


Thanks jdoorn. Sounds groovy. A very relaxing painkiller, what's not to like.


----------



## R Burns (Jun 15, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> So, a member of my grow club's grandson lives in northern Washington, and a set of my clones always goes up to him to run outdoors. Apparently, his growing season is very short because of the rain. I suggested growing next to a wall in the east for a little old school light dep, but that's kind of limiting.
> 
> So, I want to work one or two very fast outdoor plants into the mix for 2020. I have some non-Bodhi ideas, but I'm wondering _*what is the fastest flowering Bodhi strain that you have grown? Or, more appropriately, what would be your best Bodhi choice for the short, wet N. Washington state flowering season?*_


Kevin Jodrey swears by 88 Ghash crosses for humid/wet climates. Says they all hold up and that some phenos are completly bulletproof. Lots of Bodhi ghash to choose from. Id go with a mother with short flower.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jun 15, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Kevin Jodrey swears by 88 Ghash crosses for humid/wet climates. Says they all hold up and that some phenos are completly bulletproof. Lots of Bodhi ghash to choose from. Id go with a mother with short flower.


OSHP is vintage PNW HP x 88g13HP, sounds like the perfect cross for running in WA. My DLA6 bushed out like a 70s porn star and is growing in a pretty dank environment to begin with and is handling it like a champ. I've reached in and found fan leaves soaking wet and wilting off with no sign of mold or bud rot. I have no right to be harvesting this plant, but looks like she'll go the distance. The DLA6 mom came from a high, arid desert, so I can only imagine what the 88g13hp dad would bring to a mom already bred for a short, wet growing season.


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jun 15, 2019)

I know it's not bodhi (heresey, I realize, on the bodhi thread), but the Peak Seeds Texada Timewarp crosses are really bred for those kind of PNW conditions.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm leaning toward the OSHP for that guy, but I don't have a pack, so that will need to come on my next order. I kinda wish Bodhi would cross Timewarp with the Hash Plant father. Or even a Herijuana x HP cross -- did I see that being tested? Also, I wonder if the Petrolia Headstash is speedy, given its child is Herijuana.,,,

I have run a few 88g13hp crosses, and then there is the Black Lotus (UW Black HP x Snow Lotus), but, in my experience, speedy plants tend to lose their speediness when crossed.

That's why OSHP just might be the ticket...


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jun 15, 2019)

OSHP-
(Pacific Northwest Hashplant x 1988 G13 Hashplant)
Dank delicious old school blonde and black hashish smells. Touches of burnt rubber and skunk as well as effects that will have the world sparkling and a smile that wont go away.

Headiegarden has it in stock.


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 15, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Kevin Jodrey swears by 88 Ghash crosses for humid/wet climates. Says they all hold up and that some phenos are completly bulletproof. Lots of Bodhi ghash to choose from. Id go with a mother with short flower.


Most of the HP crosses I've tested and ran, had these resistances...great for outdoor up here in the northeast...have a bunch of nepali og x HP and BBHP outside this year amongst friends...


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 16, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> Most of the HP crosses I've tested and ran, had these resistances...great for outdoor up here in the northeast...have a bunch of nepali og x HP and BBHP outside this year amongst friends...


That's good to hear. For some reason, I'm starting to think that the guy I know is exaggerating a bit. I think I sent him More Cowbell this spring, so we'll see how that goes. If MC does well, I'll send him a few HP's next year.

Nonetheless, now I want the OSHP, too.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jun 16, 2019)

Had the Secret Chief running under LEDS last year with Pine Queen, Super Silver Yo Mama, Headband S1, and King Tutankhamen. Light temps of 30+ at 80% humidity lights of 30+ at 90%humidity and everything got bud rot except the Secret Chief. It had nothing not one bud the Headband and King Tut had the most with Pine Queen in the middle with SS Yo Mama having a couple nugs with it. 

So yes, the 88g13hp crosses I've run seem to be very bud rot resistant and they produce the tightest nugs in the room.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 16, 2019)

Tester smoke report
Skywalker x PU F3 #1
 
Skywalker x PU F3 #2
 

I am only doing one smoke report because other then the difference in looks these are both the same.
This is a very, very potent cross. The jar has a really strong, kinda gross, almost sweet berry smell. On inhale it tastes like a really greasy berry and on exhale it ends up kinda tasting like caramel. It hits very hard but isn't rushy at all. It is hybrid in effect while leaning slightly more sativa then indica. It also seems to have no ceiling and the more you smoke the higher you get.

Big shout out to Bodhi for the chance to run these great strains. If they do make it to market I highly recommend grabbing both.

Cheers


----------



## Booyah! (Jun 16, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> I'm leaning toward the OSHP for that guy, but I don't have a pack, so that will need to come on my next order. I kinda wish Bodhi would cross Timewarp with the Hash Plant father. Or even a Herijuana x HP cross -- did I see that being tested? Also, I wonder if the Petrolia Headstash is speedy, given its child is Herijuana.,,,
> 
> I have run a few 88g13hp crosses, and then there is the Black Lotus (UW Black HP x Snow Lotus), but, in my experience, speedy plants tend to lose their speediness when crossed.
> 
> That's why OSHP just might be the ticket...


Petrolia Headstash is a Presoviet invasion pure Afghan.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jun 16, 2019)

https://i.redd.it/k23h3em9hr431.jpg

31.9% Sunshine Daydream

Not my pic


----------



## SFnone (Jun 16, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Has ANYBODY else grown out Soar? I'd love to compare notes. I know a bunch of you were eyeballing it last year or whenever it was so I pulled the trigger and grew it out. c'mon some of you had to of.


I thought about it, I am doing a sativa run this year, but nu-be sold me on here hp.


SAMMYB913 said:


> I was gonna buy a pack of useful to get the Xmas bud freebie but why bother when I have 25 strains of Bodhi to pop


I got some of nspecta's xmas bud... does anyone know how different it is?


----------



## SFnone (Jun 16, 2019)

*herer


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 16, 2019)

SFnone said:


> I thought about it, I am doing a sativa run this year, but nu-be sold me on here hp.
> 
> I got some of nspecta's xmas bud... does anyone know how different it is?


I'd try to find out which is closest to NDNguy. NO offense to Useful but I would probably go with nspecta's or reach out to both and track down the source.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 17, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I'd try to find out which is closest to NDNguy. NO offense to Useful but I would probably go with nspecta's or reach out to both and track down the source.


Useful's xmas bud IS ndn guy's 1979 preservation bud. I have some of it in veg right now, and I have it crossed with ASS in flower, and it brings the fuckin' heat.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 17, 2019)

SFnone said:


> I thought about it, I am doing a sativa run this year, but nu-be sold me on here hp.
> 
> I got some of nspecta's xmas bud... does anyone know how different it is?


what sold you on a hash plant cross over Soar for a sativa run? I dont think you can get more sativa than Soar. just curious.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Useful's xmas bud IS ndn guy's 1979 preservation bud. I have some of it in veg right now, and I have it crossed with ASS in flower, and it brings the fuckin' heat.


Thanks for that info. I will probably grab a couple of packs when I can then. I grabbed a couple of packs of Hazeman's G13HP so I can do an OP. I will do the same with the XMAS then. Preserve means preserve!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 17, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Tester smoke report
> Skywalker x PU F3 #1
> View attachment 4350691
> Skywalker x PU F3 #2
> ...


I was really stoned when I posted this and forgot a couple things. 
When I recommended buying both I was referring to GG4 x OMG and Skywalker x PU F3 . 
I also forgot to mention that the yield was high on Skywalker x PU F3 (the non runts) #1 yielded just shy of a QP and #2 yielded just over 3 oz of really great smoke. 
 

Cheers


----------



## SFnone (Jun 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> what sold you on a hash plant cross over Soar for a sativa run? I dont think you can get more sativa than Soar. just curious.


it was his review... he just really sold it... I know it has the hp in it, but he made it sound like it has some very up effects... I'm sure i'll get to soar eventually... I wanted to try eternal sunshine too... I actually would like to compare Bodhi's Colombian Red to Snow High's Panama Red, which I am doing right now too... just too many strains to go through all at once... eventually though.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 17, 2019)

SFnone said:


> it was his review... he just really sold it... I know it has the hp in it, but he made it sound like it has some very up effects... I'm sure i'll get to soar eventually... I wanted to try eternal sunshine too... I actually would like to compare Bodhi's Colombian Red to Snow High's Panama Red, which I am doing right now too... just too many strains to go through all at once... eventually though.


well if youre gonna do eternal sunshine then just skip soar. same med effects, better stone, better taste in my opinion.


----------



## SFnone (Jun 17, 2019)

thanks for the info!


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 17, 2019)

Might anyone who has run lucky wookie have a finishing time? Getting close to 8 weeks,starting to wizard,and still have some white pistils going on.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 17, 2019)

Well after a VERY long week I finally got my 4x4 bed put in today and transplanted 6 plants into it followed by a heathly shot of cover crop seed and gro kashi and a dusting of barley straw. Unfortunately only one bodhi- love triangle made the cut... others include 1 laplata labs durangatang, 2 brothers Grimm apollo 11, and 2 garlic diesel from dark horse genetics. The dark horse are clones I got from a buddy.

In my flower tent I also have 5 cuts to play with. Gsc, 2 so cal master kush, sensi star and mass super skunk. Going to pop more bodhi seeds very soon. I have 2 lucky wookies that started to go down hill due to my laziness and I may rob a cut or 2 from one to keep around to grow out later. I'm very disappointed that I dont have more bodhi in this run but had to put in the best ones so it's how it goes somtimes. My Male count was higher than average in the many bodhi seeds I popped also. I will post up a pic when they take foot in the bed and start to take off a bit. I have been doing no till in smart pots for quite a while but feel this is the direction I want to go with the 4x4 bed and pray I never have to move it lol. Damn i am dissatisfied with my bodhi count but excited at the same time. Will update when i pop a few to throw into veg... happy growing!

At least i have 1 love triangle and for me that's enough to spend all my time here (thank God). Bout the only thread I'm in bout everyday. Keep up the good work guys. Nice tester pics last page or 2!

Edit: cuts in flower tent due to working on veg tent lol... hope to finish tomorrow... to stoned tonight...


----------



## FlyHigh589 (Jun 18, 2019)

Wondering if anyone wants to trade some Bodhi packs.. bought a bunch of packs about 7-8 months ago and have ran through several but I really seem to have a lot of success with his Deep Line Alchemy set.. so I’m hoping to possibly trade any of my remaining packs for some seeds from Deep Line Alchemy 1-9, excluding 2) I’ll gladly trade 2-3 packs for one or send first if you have been around and active a while. Just trying to share the love and get what would most interest me!! Happy growing everyone

StarFlight Guava
Elfinstone
DragonFruit
Cosmic Serpent
Dread Bread
Lemon Wookie V2


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 18, 2019)

coolkid.02 said:


> Aw man... I'm jealous of you collection... They all are so damn tasty! I hope Bodhi's Blue Lotus is apart of the May drop. I can't believe I missed that. I passed on the Goji OG cause I have so many other OG's in my garden but now I regret it., sounds dank!


I have an older pack of Blue Lotus in my collection


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 18, 2019)

Just wondering Why is  Greenpoint  always up top , they made a nice run in numbers but all I see is a bunch of cheapskates hooked on their reverse auctions lmao when the Bodhi page has been here 2 years longer & has way more gorgeous bud porn  & higher numbers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 18, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> cheapskates


CREAM, homie, cash rules everything around me. Doesnt just apply to ones self. they rake it in undercutting good breeders with their shit genetics and suckering in kids who dont know better/are young and broke.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 18, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> CREAM, homie, cash rules everything around me. Doesnt just apply to ones self. they rake it in undercutting good breeders with their shit genetics and suckering in kids who dont know better/are young and broke.


I'm sure glad my father taught me "Buy cheap you get cheap" w/ some exceptions like Hazeman who is $50 a pack, StrayFox $60 & Bodhi for $70 , they aren't raping us like Top Dawg, DJ Short, etc I guess I got lucky when I started collecting regular seeds by jumping on the Bodhi bandwagon  all I wanted was Sunshine Daydream & 24 more Bodhi strains later here I am


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 18, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> CREAM, homie, cash rules everything around me. Doesnt just apply to ones self. they rake it in undercutting good breeders with their shit genetics and suckering in kids who dont know better/are young and broke.


I looked at some dude "I just scored Skywarden for $20 & shows his current Skywarden grow - 2 plants both w/ only 2 branches of buds it's like where the hell is the rest of the plant lmfao


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 18, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Might anyone who has run lucky wookie have a finishing time? Getting close to 8 weeks,starting to wizard,and still have some white pistils going on.


My Lucky Wookie finished rather quickly and normally, but what you describe is exactly what just happened with a Granola Funk I grew. She was over 50% amber, but there were still white hairs. I wonder if there is something in the Wookie that can cause this.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 18, 2019)

Just up potted 5 Phone Home in veg, first up pot. 

Will chop second Wookie Hashplant today at 64 days. Looks excellent with long stem trykes. Her sister was cut down a week ago, this one kept clear trichs longer.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 18, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> My Lucky Wookie finished rather quickly and normally, but what you describe is exactly what just happened with a Granola Funk I grew. She was over 50% amber, but there were still white hairs. I wonder if there is something in the Wookie that can cause this.


Thanks for the info
Lucky Wookie lower(one not throwing anymore pistils)
 
Strawberry Daydream


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 18, 2019)

Another LW lower shot


----------



## hillbill (Jun 18, 2019)

Wookie Hashplant down at 64 days 20% amber turning fast. Extremely rosiness and sticks to everything. Pine/Juniper and Black Pepper with something volatile. Average size good and firm buds.


----------



## grayeyes (Jun 18, 2019)

Learn to pollinate your own. Then you don't HAVE to buy seedies from the greedy.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 18, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> I carelessly bombarded both of my Sunshine Queen's with UV (too much Agromax pure UV). They responded with hard core taco action. This plant did not stretch as much as the other and it's buds are not as golf ballish, there are though more nodes and many more buds growing along the stems. Not sure if this attributable to the genetics or the very different container sizes. If these buds fill out the yield might be impressive.
> 
> Another interesting note is that when this plant was developing it's flowering structure I was aware of ther floppy hollow stem characteristic. I Supplemented nutrition during this time with gypsum and Baicor Ca in drenches as well as Albion Ca metalosate foliar. No effect discernible. Also extremely doubtful that this is a Boron issue because my soil test shows 8ppm B and it was fed Mega Crop which also containe B.
> 
> View attachment 4348424



On day 53 there is some amber to be seen up top yet 60-70% of the buds are still pushing pistils. I am going to let this go a few more weeks. (i chopped previous SQ at ~8 weeks) 

If the tops look to need harvesting sooner i'm going to just take what is ready. Much of the plant looks like it still has 3 weeks to go. It has a fantastic scent balsam, frankincense, galbanun


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 18, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> In my flower tent I also have 5 cuts to play with. Gsc, 2 so cal master kush, sensi star and *mass super skunk*


Hold on, Mass Super Skunk?! Thought she went AWOL. Have you always had her?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 18, 2019)

@dankbydrew As far as I know the mass super skunk, sol cal master kush, possibly the sensi star as well and a sour diesel cut that I have yet to receive (ecsd x wcsd).. are all between 15 and 20 some odd years old. He has had them for a very very long time non the less but I will say I trust the sorce 100 percent. The friends I have for the most part are in there 50's and 60's and almost refuse to grow new shit and very stuck in there ways.

The GSC and seni he told me were from his buddy and he is going to flower them but not keep them. He said the so cal, SD, and the mass super skunk is all he needs period. He and a few close to him share these cuts and between them. they come and go but one of them always keeps these. They are the ones that always top anything new they try to grow and made it a very long time. I'm going to run them and see what I personally think but he knows me and said I wont ever need another seed lol... I can not Express enough how much I trust them. Very solid dudes that prob will forget more than I'll ever know.... although a flower pic will prob be in order as there are many here that will prob be very familiar with these strains. I will try and find out the origin of the mass super skunk when I see him if you have further interest. From what i remember a couple weeks ago that's about what he had told me... they are still babies right now so they will be part of my next run in the 4x4 bed. They are bouncing back from rooting but all appear well in the solo cup stage lol and full of roots. When they show some structure I'll show them here in a couple weeks. I dont want them exploding quite yet. Trying to get my timing down and still need least 2 weeks before I can flip the bed as of now so I'm being lazy and slow about the uppot unless I see a problem. Someone with more knowlage on this strain feel free to chime in.. I should be able to find out closer to where it came from id imagine. My next run will prob include the so cal, mass super skunk and any of my many bodhi strains I have and want to grow. Plus I spend all my time here anyway so I kinda gotta run some bodhi right? Happy growing guys! Good luck to ya!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 18, 2019)

grayeyes said:


> Learn to pollinate your own. Then you don't HAVE to buy seedies from the greedy.


I know how to pollinate , unfortunately when I was 18 I had all the killer seeds but my mother went through my room while I was visiting my father & threw em away or I never would have needed to buy seeds at all


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 19, 2019)

That's amazing @Diesel0889 !! Looking forward to the updates. As far as I know lots of breeders have been seeking out the MSS cut for a hot minute.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 19, 2019)

Wookie Hashplant seems very sedative, nugs are compact and tightening more even now. Trich covered as any. Very quick to have you cottonmouth especially smoked as opposed to vaped. Got Pine and Fuel and pepper with a strong whiff of Skunk from time to time. Just chopped her sister a week later.


----------



## mr. childs (Jun 19, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Wookie Hashplant seems very sedative, nugs are compact and tightening more even now. Trich covered as any. Very quick to have you cottonmouth especially smoked as opposed to vaped. Got Pine and Fuel and pepper with a strong whiff of Skunk from time to time. Just chopped her sister a week later.


ever create any edibles with the bodhi trim & abv you have ? or any topicals ?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 19, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> ever create any edibles with the bodhi trim & abv you have ? or any topicals ?


I do. Turn all my trim and some oz's into oil and butter


----------



## InstadovB (Jun 19, 2019)

Hey dudes. All the grows are looking great on the board!

I am looking for an opinion and hopefully some relief. Is this looking like a male/herm? Any input is appreciated.

There is a good chance I am just paranoid, or stoned. I'm not use to running seeds.

Here is a stout space monkey. Bamboo sticks incoming, this thing looks like it is going to fill out nicely. It is also the most developed compared to the other 2 monkeys I have.

Day 20


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jun 19, 2019)

Nothing in focus there looks hermied...


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 19, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Hey dudes. All the grows are looking great on the board!
> 
> I am looking for an opinion and hopefully some relief. Is this looking like a male/herm? Any input is appreciated.
> View attachment 4352481
> ...


Looks all girl to me. Nice job on the Space monkey too!


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 20, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Hey dudes. All the grows are looking great on the board!
> 
> I am looking for an opinion and hopefully some relief. Is this looking like a male/herm? Any input is appreciated.
> View attachment 4352481
> ...


When you cut that plant when its ready if you don't care post its dry weight.


----------



## riumember101 (Jun 20, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Hey dudes. All the grows are looking great on the board!
> 
> I am looking for an opinion and hopefully some relief. Is this looking like a male/herm? Any input is appreciated.
> View attachment 4352481
> ...


Nice Monkey! I spent more time on the herm picture than I should have, seen my fair share of these annoyances and it's fair to say shes 100% lady based on what you've uploaded, maybe focus in and circle the area?


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 20, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Hey dudes. All the grows are looking great on the board!
> ...


Is there a thread where I can see more about your growing? Your room and plants are always so on point. Much respect.


----------



## InstadovB (Jun 20, 2019)

riumember101 said:


> Nice Monkey! I spent more time on the herm picture than I should have, seen my fair share of these annoyances and it's fair to say shes 100% lady based on what you've uploaded, maybe focus in and circle the area?


I'm looking at the bottom left corner. It looks like a calyx, but I've never seen one grow below the bud site(or just failed to notice). This pic is sweet. I never realized how many crystals are coming in until I zoomed this. Thanks for the response dudes. Very uplifting.
Here is a canopy shot from earlier this week. There is also 3 SSDD off to the left that are not visiblei pic. I wasn't quite ready for the stretch, but I'm making it work.


----------



## InstadovB (Jun 20, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> Is there a thread where I can see more about your growing? Your room and plants are always so on point. Much respect.


No. I only post here. I want to start a thread/journal, but I'm being realistic with my time. I work full(over) time and garden. I don't stop for 18 hours a day. I appreciate your kind words though, and it means a lot to me. Thank you.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 20, 2019)

Looks like Magenta Hashplant, Magic Carpet, and Terpenado will touch down at home base today! I've been popping a bunch of seeds lately, but I think I can find some room for at least one Magenta Hashplant...

Vietnamese x Columbian x Afhgani F2 and Zweet Inzanity (non-Bodhi) x Raspberry Hashplant are off-and-running, as well as the Pleidian Love Nest crosses from Mr. Childs: PLN F2, Silver Mountain x PLN, CC GSC x PLN. In addition to six Bodhi seedlings, a late-summer seed-making run in planning, and a traffic jam in flowering, I know I shouldn't pop Magenta Hashplant right now, but I can make this work lol. I'll just smoke more and then I can do it. haha


----------



## Uprangewilly (Jun 20, 2019)

Looks great InstadovB. I would love to see a journal. Are you using hempy buckets?


----------



## R Burns (Jun 20, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> I'm looking at the bottom left corner. It looks like a calyx, but I've never seen one grow below the bud site(or just failed to notice). This pic is sweet. I never realized how many crystals are coming in until I zoomed this. Thanks for the response dudes. Very uplifting.View attachment 4352576
> Here is a canopy shot from earlier this week. There is also 3 SSDD off to the left that are not visiblei pic. I wasn't quite ready for the stretch, but I'm making it work.
> 
> View attachment 4352579


Nah! Thats a calyx. Likely from preflower. Common to see them there. Also common for people to worry about em. You're good!


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 20, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> No. I only post here. I want to start a thread/journal, but I'm being realistic with my time. I work full(over) time and garden. I don't stop for 18 hours a day. I appreciate your kind words though, and it means a lot to me. Thank you.


No worries, man. I feel you on the time crunch.


----------



## InstadovB (Jun 20, 2019)

Uprangewilly said:


> Looks great InstadovB. I would love to see a journal. Are you using hempy buckets?


Hempys indeed. Never used them before, but I love them so far. I would normally have to water a plant of that stature at least 5 times a day in my old set up. But with hempys I am getting by with 2 waterings a day( 3 soon). I also noticed hempys need a lowered ppm. I'm in-between 580-620 atm. Thanks for all the feedback dudes. Popping either space cowboy or roadkillunicorn v2 next.

Edit: maybe even secret Chief. I've been reading a lot of great info on it.


----------



## Ralph_B (Jun 20, 2019)

Please help me choose my next seed purchase-

For quite some time we have been strictly Bodhi seed growers but I can't keep up with all the varieties- Looking at what has worked and not worked for us, do you have suggestions? My people are mostly impressed by potency.

We have grown and liked: Goji, More Cowbell, Space Monkey, and Sunshine Daydream
We have grown and not liked so much: Time Bandit, Dream Lotus

The current favorites are More Cowbell and Space Monkey but I need to keep changing up to keep everyone happy.


----------



## whisperer57 (Jun 20, 2019)

Ralph_B said:


> Please help me choose my next seed purchase-
> 
> For quite some time we have been strictly Bodhi seed growers but I can't keep up with all the varieties- Looking at what has worked and not worked for us, do you have suggestions? My people are mostly impressed by potency.
> 
> ...


My first Bohdi cured and in the jar is Soul Mate and its very, very nice. Among the top 3 strains Ive grown for sure...and Field Trip is at 60 days 12/12 today, i have 3, a mutant foxtailer and 2 with more traditional indica leaning bud structure, and I have high hopes for those. my SSDD i dropped 6, killed one, got 4 males and 1 not showing yet....so i took 4 clones off that one yesterday.,lol...


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 20, 2019)

Ralph_B said:


> Please help me choose my next seed purchase-
> 
> For quite some time we have been strictly Bodhi seed growers but I can't keep up with all the varieties- Looking at what has worked and not worked for us, do you have suggestions? My people are mostly impressed by potency.
> 
> ...


I am a big fan of the More Cowbell, Goji, SSDD, and, while I haven't done Space Monkey, I love GG4... and I haven't really met a Wifi hybrid that lives up to the hype. It sounds like we have similar tastes. 

I would recommend Raspberry Hashplant. It's a little bit more potent than Goji or the other Goji hybrids, but it still brings lots of the Goji goodness.

Of crosses I have not grown, I would consider Secret Chief. Personally, I'm giving Magenta Hashplant a try for a different angle at that power I like. I also have Space Cake and Field Trip going as seedlings, because cookies crosses are usually a sure-shot for that power.

Edit: Soul Mate and Lucky Wookie are my very favorites, but they don't have that crushing power I think you want.


----------



## Ralph_B (Jun 20, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> I am a big fan of the More Cowbell, Goji, SSDD, and, while I haven't done Space Monkey, I love GG4... and I haven't really met a Wifi hybrid that lives up to the hype. It sounds like we have similar tastes.
> 
> I would recommend Raspberry Hashplant. It's a little bit more potent than Goji or the other Goji hybrids, but it still brings lots of the Goji goodness.
> 
> ...


Thank you. This is very helpful.


----------



## R Burns (Jun 20, 2019)

Ralph_B said:


> Please help me choose my next seed purchase-
> 
> For quite some time we have been strictly Bodhi seed growers but I can't keep up with all the varieties- Looking at what has worked and not worked for us, do you have suggestions? My people are mostly impressed by potency.
> 
> ...


I would stick with the Appalachia crosses. They are king! I just did Wolf Pack this year and its one of the best. All phenos were awesome. One was unreal! Blueberry Hill is at the top of my list, but hard to find. Bingo Pajama is another good Appalachia crosss. My buddy ran a pack of Lucky Charms. That was great smoke. Non App ones I've liked are white lotus, DLA 5, and I about to chop a Solo's Stash that looks great. Hard to go wrong really.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm a bit disappointed, but I'm sure it'll be fine... I got my Magenta Hashplant, which GLG says is PU F4 x 88g13hp, but the pack says RKU f4 x 88g13hp.

I'm assuming the Road Kill Unicorn is related to the Purple Unicorn... or maybe they are the same thing? 

I'm still gonna run these and love them!

Edit: Sick Bad Dawg Freebie, too: Motor Breath 15 x Long Bottom Fighter


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 20, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> I'm a bit disappointed, but I'm sure it'll be fine... I got my Magenta Hashplant, which GLG says is PU F4 x 88g13hp, but the pack says RKU f4 x 88g13hp.
> 
> I'm assuming the Road Kill Unicorn is related to the Purple Unicorn... or maybe they are the same thing?
> 
> ...


Rku is Purple unicorn x snow lotus. Purple unicorn is chem d x BlackBerry widow. Must be a labelling mistake.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 20, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Rku is Purple unicorn x snow lotus. Purple unicorn is chem d x BlackBerry widow. Must be a labelling mistake.


Thanks man. This does beg the question:

Is the pack mislabeled or is the site? 

(I have now checked JBC, which calls it PU f4, too. I'm assuming the pack is mislabeled. Come to think of it, I doubt Bodhi would be messing with an RKU f4, since he is also messing with a PU f3. No reason to work both that far.)

Can anyone confirm the lineage of Magenta Hashplant from personal knowledge?

Thanks!


----------



## SFnone (Jun 20, 2019)

No idea on magenta hp, but Bodhi told me last year that PU is "unpredictable". Sometimes it tastes great, sometimes it doesn't, sometimes it has a lousy high, sometimes it is great... he keeps trying to make it right... I tested the ssh x pu f3, and loved the taste, but wasn't impressed with the high, but I got some seeds from one crossed to a nl/haze, and it is looking pretty impressive growing right now. We'll see.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 20, 2019)

SFnone said:


> No idea on magenta hp, but Bodhi told me last year that PU is "unpredictable". Sometimes it tastes great, sometimes it doesn't, sometimes it has a lousy high, sometimes it is great... he keeps trying to make it right... I tested the ssh x pu f3, and loved the taste, but wasn't impressed with the high, but I got some seeds from one crossed to a nl/haze, and it is looking pretty impressive growing right now. We'll see.


Hmm... Good info. Unpredictable makes it fun, I guess.


----------



## DieselNuts (Jun 20, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I know how to pollinate , unfortunately when I was 18 I had all the killer seeds but my mother went through my room while I was visiting my father & threw em away or I never would have needed to buy seeds at all


That's like my vintage Playboy and Penthouse collection.
Unforgivable


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 20, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Hey dudes. All the grows are looking great on the board!
> 
> I am looking for an opinion and hopefully some relief. Is this looking like a male/herm? Any input is appreciated.
> View attachment 4352481
> ...


Couldn't tell on the male/herm thing... but I will tell you that's good thinking to get some sticks for that SM... they can get heavy, real heavy.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 20, 2019)

DieselNuts said:


> That's like my vintage Playboy and Penthouse collection.
> Unforgivable


That’s like my Yogi Berra, Jackie Robinson, Bob Feller , Phil Rizzuto, Stan Musial, Lou Alcindor, Joe Montana, Jerry Rice, Emmitt Smith, magic Johnson / Larry bird , Julius Erving, +++ rookie cards signed baseballs Mickey Mantle, Hank Aaron, Nolan Ryan, David Bowie signed flat, Deion Sanders +++autographs altogether over $30,000 in collectibles stole by my sister & her husband at the time smh


----------



## mrrager420 (Jun 20, 2019)

bobqp said:


> I can send you a 10 pack of f2 regs if you need them matey


Very thankful for the offer but i'm gonna respectfully decline. I don't 'need' them. Just wanted to see if i could keep the genetics going for the community but i had a single Jack Herer male from sensi so i hit all 5 phenos with a little pollen and have plenty of beans. Only about 1 or 2 JS stood out. No keepers though. So far i've liked the crosses i've made with Bodhi's work more so than his actual work and that's not to say anything bad about his work for the record.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 20, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> I'm a bit disappointed, but I'm sure it'll be fine... I got my Magenta Hashplant, which GLG says is PU F4 x 88g13hp, but the pack says RKU f4 x 88g13hp.
> 
> I'm assuming the Road Kill Unicorn is related to the Purple Unicorn... or maybe they are the same thing?
> 
> ...


Magenta Hashplant = RKU x 88g13hp
Magenta Hashplant V2 = PU F4 x 88g13hp


----------



## bobqp (Jun 21, 2019)

mrrager420 said:


> Very thankful for the offer but i'm gonna respectfully decline. I don't 'need' them. Just wanted to see if i could keep the genetics going for the community but i had a single Jack Herer male from sensi so i hit all 5 phenos with a little pollen and have plenty of beans. Only about 1 or 2 JS stood out. No keepers though. So far i've liked the crosses i've made with Bodhi's work more so than his actual work and that's not to say anything bad about his work for the record.


I agree making crosses with his strains produce some amazing results.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 21, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Magenta Hashplant = RKU x 88g13hp
> Magenta Hashplant V2 = PU F4 x 88g13hp



Thanks. That makes sense... and it is good news. I'm hoping to get PU expression, which will probably be more likely with the V2 that I got.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 21, 2019)

R Burns said:


> I would stick with the Appalachia crosses. They are king! I just did Wolf Pack this year and its one of the best. All phenos were awesome. One was unreal! Blueberry Hill is at the top of my list, but hard to find. Bingo Pajama is another good Appalachia crosss. My buddy ran a pack of Lucky Charms. That was great smoke. Non App ones I've liked are white lotus, DLA 5, and I about to chop a Solo's Stash that looks great. Hard to go wrong really.


I really really like ASS, but Bingo Pajama did not really do it for me. Very kushy flavors and nose, earthy with a little fuel to it but mostly earthy smells. People keep saying that Queen Kudra brings an uncomfortable level of stone, but I just did not find that to be the case at all. The plant grew really nice, short and bushy with great structure and bud spacing, lots of nice little spear tips all up and down it. Not a whole lot of popcorn nugs which is nice. I've been smoking it for a little over a year now and it didnt change much during cure. not bad, just not what I was expecting.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 21, 2019)

Hey who else had the Purple Unicorn x Purple Urkle testers? I know somebody else here did. Anyways, I popped half the pack (dunno why i didnt do the whole thing but thank goodness I didnt), got a few weeks into veg, and had a opsec scare and cleaned house. Anyways we seem to be all good and it was a panic over nothing, and I found the rest of the pack the other day. Sooooo....better late than never i'm gonna say on this. So I'm still gonna grow them out, do the report, and send it in. 

I know I saw a few other folks do them as well. Gonna get to digging.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 21, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I really really like ASS, but Bingo Pajama did not really do it for me. Very kushy flavors and nose, earthy with a little fuel to it but mostly earthy smells. People keep saying that Queen Kudra brings an uncomfortable level of stone, but I just did not find that to be the case at all. The plant grew really nice, short and bushy with great structure and bud spacing, lots of nice little spear tips all up and down it. Not a whole lot of popcorn nugs which is nice. I've been smoking it for a little over a year now and it didnt change much during cure. not bad, just not what I was expecting.


I just picked up Elfinstone after wanting it for a while for three reasons: skunks always take me back to my youth, everything you posted about ASS, and someone said some good stuff about Elfinstone on this thread back 4 or 5 years.

Trying to get some of that skunk x appy in my life! I only popped a single seed, makes male/female a little higher stakes lol.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jun 21, 2019)

Can anyone point me in the right direction to get on bodhi's tester list?


----------



## riumember101 (Jun 21, 2019)

A little update.
So far in a mix of 501st OG and Space Monkey, around the 2.5 week mark I've culled around 30% of the space monkeys due to full blown balls next to bud sites whilst the 501st have shown no intersex issues, conditions are very dialled, no rookie here.

Note that all intersex phenos looked very similar, floppy GG dom, haven't had issues on anything with sturdier stems

In saying that I did expect this from Space Monkey, I've yet to see a single breeder produce a GG #4 cross which doesn't show intersex traits in offspring and my research plus what I'm seeing leaves me thinking I've still made a good choice with Space Monkey.

On to some positives, quite a few impressive examples in here including one which already has frost right up the sugars/fans and is putting off a spicy smell, it looks like the GG phenos but with thicker wookie stems and broad leaves

everything from big floppy messes to very thick short shrubs, I've also got a very unique one with a huge/tight main cola and very impressive side branching with an almost perfectly flat canopy and a super fruity stem rub, she's the one I'm considering unique as the rest look like a blend of 2 distinct phenotypes and lean towards deeper stem rub smells, the wookie leaners are a bit sweeter but nothing like the one described

I'll snap some shots of my favorite few once they put on more of a show.

501st OG is quite nice too, some great examples but I find myself starring at Space Monkey more often


----------



## numberfour (Jun 21, 2019)

Mothers Milk #1 in reveg


----------



## mr. childs (Jun 21, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Mothers Milk #1 in reveg
> View attachment 4353199


changing color temp &nutes for reveg?


----------



## numberfour (Jun 21, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> changing color temp &nutes for reveg?


Yes, first week I have them under 24 hour light and have been using 6000k strips, I only give water and a little, too much and the plant dies. The next week I go back to 18/6 with 3000k or 6000k depending on whats happening with those particular plants / tents and introduce veg nutes (biobizz fish mix) slowly. 

I've found plants under the 6k are slower in veg but have tighter nodes. I sometimes run a lot of plants and need to keep them small, 6k works well for this. 3k the plants grow faster, but have more stretch, larger node spacing. Never tried 4k / 5k and I think 4k is whats recommended LED wise for veg. Maybe a mixed spectrum would be best like we are now seeing with some of the newer LED boards like HLG's R-Spec boards and the the High Lights.

I flower under 3k but I've just added a couple of High Lights in the 4x8
 
The LED arrangement in this configuration is 30 x 30 LEDs, this board has two types of high CRI LEDs (90 + 98 ) with added UVA 6500K white phosphor LEDs (CRI95) for a total 2950K. These were made for flowering and more info can be read here https://www.rollitup.org/t/high-lights-high-powered-cri95-flowering-boards-made-in-australia.988805/


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 21, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Magenta Hashplant = RKU x 88g13hp
> Magenta Hashplant V2 = PU F4 x 88g13hp





dubekoms said:


> Rku is Purple unicorn x snow lotus. Purple unicorn is chem d x BlackBerry widow. Must be a labelling mistake.


Bodhi said they are kind of interchangeable.

He said the RKU F4 was bred to be identical to the Purple Unicorn mother but inbred for better purple and aroma traits. For his notes, Bodhi usually writes PU but for factual info, it's RKU F4.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 21, 2019)

I've got one RKU v2 about two months into veg. Super short with super skinny leaves compared to all the other strains and their RKU brother or sister. Interested to see what happens.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Jun 22, 2019)

Every seed I’ve popped of bodhi this round was female, idk what to do with them all. Will post pics once bud sites start forming here soon.
Snow leopard v2
Ssdd
Healing hashplant
Black raspberry


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 22, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Every seed I’ve popped of bodhi this round was female, idk what to do with them all. Will post pics once bud sites start forming here soon.
> Snow leopard v2
> Ssdd
> Healing hashplant
> Black raspberry


Sea of green brother start flowering sooner so they single cola and get 10-20 grams per plant


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 22, 2019)

Ssdd gets very large


----------



## Anon25314 (Jun 22, 2019)

Where can you find his seeds at rn?


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 22, 2019)

Can't decide what to pop next, any suggestions? Going to pop 2 packs, 8 seeds each.

SoulMate

Red Eye Jedi

Blueberry Snow

Godhead 

DreadBread


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 22, 2019)

Anon25314 said:


> Where can you find his seeds at rn?


Jbc seeds or Great Lake Genetics have a good variety of Bodhi.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 22, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Can't decide what to pop next, any suggestions? Going to pop 2 packs, 8 seeds each.
> 
> SoulMate
> 
> ...


Why not just pop 3 seeds out each pack?

Thats what I’d do but I like to have a variety of different strains to smoke at all times

If you’re going with just 2 I’d like to see Soulmate and Red Eye Jedi


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 22, 2019)

Anon25314 said:


> Where can you find his seeds at rn?


Headiegardens
JBC seeds
Great Lakes genetics

JBC the only one that take credit cards

Great Lakes has the best freebie list

Headiegardens is just solid all around and the one I personally order from the most


----------



## hillbill (Jun 22, 2019)

6 Lemon Hashplant have hit the towel, one seed looking a little funky.


----------



## Chronic811 (Jun 22, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Mothers Milk #1 in reveg
> View attachment 4353199


Have you ever tried cloning a plant in flower and reveging them? I remember bodhi back in the day recommended this as an easier way to reveg


----------



## Boosky (Jun 22, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Why not just pop 3 seeds out each pack?
> 
> Thats what I’d do but I like to have a variety of different strains to smoke at all times
> 
> If you’re going with just 2 I’d like to see Soulmate and Red Eye Jedi


I like variety as well but if I had to pick two it would be Red eye Jedi and Blueberry snow missed out on the blueberries.


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 22, 2019)

been looking for Lotus 4 for awhile....incanlama hooked me up at the NECANN today....I think the amrita trigger will be pulled first...


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Jun 22, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> Ssdd gets very large


You aren’t kidding, easily the largest right now. Didn’t know she grew like that. Lighter shade of green than the rest. 
Healing hashplant has an even structure
Snow leopard v2 doesn’t branch a lot


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 22, 2019)

I lurk here a lot but have yet to grow any Bodhi strains. What would be your top 5, or if that is too narrow, maybe top 10? 

It is time for me to step up.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 22, 2019)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Bodhi said they are kind of interchangeable.
> 
> He said the RKU F4 was bred to be identical to the Purple Unicorn mother but inbred for better purple and aroma traits. For his notes, Bodhi usually writes PU but for factual info, it's RKU F4.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you!! This is exactly the info I was looking for. Right on.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 22, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Every seed I’ve popped of bodhi this round was female, idk what to do with them all. Will post pics once bud sites start forming here soon.
> Snow leopard v2
> Ssdd
> Healing hashplant
> Black raspberry


First-world problems lol

Gonna be a nice variety!


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 22, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I lurk here a lot but have yet to grow any Bodhi strains. What would be your top 5, or if that is too narrow, maybe top 10?
> 
> It is time for me to step up.


Ssdd
Old school hashplant 
Sour butter 
Black triangle 
Wifi x ssdd


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 22, 2019)

Space monkey is looking killer so far


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm not going to write an official smoke report because I didn't do a very nice job with the plant, and the next round will be MUCH better (now that I got a big bag o' mega crop lol) but this GRANOLA FUNK is crazy awesome... I'm getting a slightly creeping whallop. I have smoked a LOT of cookies and crosses over the past 5 or 6 years, and this is definitely cookies, but it's really unique. When I first hit the bong, it was like, "OK." Not the instant effect I usually experience from cookies. But after a second, I felt intensely high, with my brain way up there in the air, smiling, almost giggling, swaying a little from side-to-side. 

The effect didn't last long, but I think it was because the bud was really pretty poorly grown. 

Actually, it's like a more psychedelic, trippy cookies effect, pretty much just what I would expect from a Wookie/Cookie cross, but not in a delicate way. In my mind, I picture being bashed over the head by a clown with a goofy fat inflatable baseball bat that makes me hella high. (Like I said, lots of cookies here lol.)


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jun 22, 2019)

Finally finished chopping DLA6 at 66 days:
 
As a result of a long series of incorrect decisions, this one got flipped back to 18/6 the day before she showed pistils, and back to 12/12 about 2 weeks later right as she started spitting out new veg growth. The initial 4 tops branched out from all of the bud sites and then started flowering again, resulting in about 400 pea-sized buds. I was worried that it would be a nightmare to trim, but fortunately most of them were too small to bother  Hopefully the hash will yield nicely though. 

The few buds that were 'keepers' (big enough to bother curing) were pretty nice, though:
 

Buds are very dense, which is a first for me. Not sure if I finally got one right or if the genetics are strong enough to overcome my amateur ass. I'm also not sure if the smell has faded through flower or if I'm just going nosedeaf, but I'm not getting much off of it anymore. It's got kind of a funky skunk/hash smell, but nothing that really stands out. I clipped a few testers a couple days ago and smoked them, the taste is pure hash and effects are like smoking a brick wall. I've been jokingly calling it Ambien OG.


----------



## ApacheBone (Jun 22, 2019)

Can someone please PM me headies password.


----------



## riumember101 (Jun 22, 2019)

Another update and sadly no real good news this time, 12 female Space Monkeys, 8 showing balls.
If some one told me 8/12 went herm I would be questioning the room/conditions and light leaks, my room itself is 100% light proof in which I then have sealed cabs within that dark room which are also 100% light proof, not a single appliance, power board or anything i use has a light on it, I can rule out 100% this is not a light leak issue.
As for conditions, the cabs are constantly around 50-55% RH with temps always around 72-75f, the light off temperatures would never drop under 64f.
I'm not the type to push my plants too hard and I keep it rather simple with the feed, less is more imo, very healthy looking plants the whole way through.

triple checked the digital timers and they are working fine, I go in just after lights on and just before lights off on most days so I would of noticed anything odd around that, haven't had any power outages or spikes/drops in temperature.

To put it simple if 8/12 herm in my setup it's very fair to say these are super sensitive genetics.

Now how do I think this has happened? why are others having full packs of healthy females?
Well I can only speculate, last year I switched over to 315w CMH bulbs from 600w HPS and a cutting I had of a GSC cross threw absolutely no balls under the HPS, when I put it under the CMH it was fine and healthy but any lower trim which was left on the plant would throw balls, never had this issue with the same cut under HPS, since working that out I've tried the cut under CMH with shorter plants and shaved bottoms and seen 0 balls at all.

I'm wondering if some genetics can throw balls from lack of light? out of the the 8 monkeys which hermed, 6 of them only did it on the absolute bottom branching, I've shaved and kept 2 of these which I'll monitor to test this theory, 1 more ball they go.

As for the CMH, I keep them around 18 inches from the canopy over a 2.5ftx2.5ft footprint and the plants are around 2.5 foot tall, this approach works very well on everything else I grow but granted, it won't hit the lowers like a 600w setup.

I did some digging yesterday and it looks like others have too asked the same question I am with the 315w and lower balls.

Has any one got an opinion on that or similar experiences?

The one good take away note is my favorite monkey has yet to show balls and all the other strains are healthy, hasn't been a total disaster.


----------



## InstadovB (Jun 22, 2019)

My ssdd stretched way more than I anticipated. Three tallest on left. 
I had to turn down the gavita flex down to 600 cause of how close they got. I ended up turning the lights on there on the left side to help the 3 ssdd and the Mango Hashplant from the thinned light. I have this bed in veg going into flowerin that open slot on the left next week.

Here is the bed going in there. Just waiting to root out
 this pic has 3 Endor Score in the front right. 3 Cobra Lips on back right. The 7 on left are clones from plants in flower right.

Here is some root porn. They got slightly dry at one point hense the slight discoloration. Now they are on cyclical auto feed(4x per day). mHp#2


Edit: mango Hasholant is an insanely vigorous plant, crazy fast growth in the canopy and roots. My #2 variety is stacking better than number 1 and has the most intense mouth watering ripened mango smell with a deep funk in the tail end. Clones rooted great as well. I can't wait to taste and experience the smoke. My plants will never tower like this again in the future. 

Much love guys.


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 23, 2019)

riumember101 said:


> Another update and sadly no real good news this time, 12 female Space Monkeys, 8 showing balls.
> If some one told me 8/12 went herm I would be questioning the room/conditions and light leaks, my room itself is 100% light proof in which I then have sealed cabs within that dark room which are also 100% light proof, not a single appliance, power board or anything i use has a light on it, I can rule out 100% this is not a light leak issue.
> As for conditions, the cabs are constantly around 50-55% RH with temps always around 72-75f, the light off temperatures would never drop under 64f.
> I'm not the type to push my plants too hard and I keep it rather simple with the feed, less is more imo, very healthy looking plants the whole way through.
> ...


Sounds like they're just males. 8/12 male/female is perfectly normal. Did you sex them before flowering?

This thread might not be the best place to find help though.... you might want to search for a thread intended to help with grow problems. That's where the expert "Master growers" hang out and they love to help. This thread is where all the seed addicted Bodhi junkies hang out to show off the good grows  Good luck!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 23, 2019)

I had no trouble with Space Monkey but bought mine a couple years ago. I have had one f2 throw nanners at 6 weeks and it was still big time strong but had them nanners.

Also dusted a very stout Monkey with DNA Sleeskunk and no intersex there, just face slap potent and loud.

Seen a lot more herms lately on this thread with 5he Monkey.


----------



## riumember101 (Jun 23, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Sounds like they're just males. 8/12 male/female is perfectly normal. Did you sex them before flowering?
> 
> This thread might not be the best place to find help though.... you might want to search for a thread intended to help with grow problems. That's where the expert "Master growers" hang out and they love to help. This thread is where all the seed addicted Bodhi junkies hang out to show off the good grows  Good luck!


Not really seeking advice more so just giving an update, it might value others.
they're coming just on week 3 of flower now with buds and trichome production, you couldn't get a better example of a true hermie when you've got a little bud growing with a ball sack dangling from the bottom, these 12 females came from 2 packs in which the males were removed prior.

Also to note, no funny business with forcing sex or swapping light cycles in veg/reveging like others have reported, just a simple veg till sex on 18/6, final repot 1 week prior to flower then in to 12/12 they go.

Been doing this a long time, done many of my own pollen throws and I know balls vs flowers.

No hate, bodhi still has my business, I knew the risks with a GG#4 cross.


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 23, 2019)

riumember101 said:


> Not really seeking advice more so just giving an update, it might value others.
> they're coming just on week 3 of flower now with buds and trichome production, you couldn't get a better example of a true hermie when you've got a little bud growing with a ball sack dangling from the bottom, these 12 females came from 2 packs in which the males were removed prior.
> 
> Also to note, no funny business with forcing sex or swapping light cycles in veg/reveging like others have reported, just a simple veg till sex on 18/6, final repot 1 week prior to flower then in to 12/12 they go.
> ...


Sounds like a real bummer man. Any pics?


----------



## riumember101 (Jun 23, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I had no trouble with Space Monkey but bought mine a couple years ago. I have had one f2 throw nanners at 6 weeks and it was still big time strong but had them nanners.
> 
> Also dusted a very stout Monkey with DNA Sleeskunk and no intersex there, just face slap potent and loud.
> 
> Seen a lot more herms lately on this thread with 5he Monkey.


Mind if I ask if these were indoor or outdoor? if indoor do you care to share what lights you use?
I'm trying to figure out if it could be caused by a lower light trigger, this topic in general has mixed views but CMH's have shown me why some believe given genetics can herm from low light on bottoms.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 23, 2019)

FWIW, I'm 0/3 on Space Monkey females. No question, just males. Maybe the Y-Chromosome is strong in the Monkey... or maybe just sh*t happens. I'll go with #2.


----------



## riumember101 (Jun 23, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Sounds like a real bummer man. Any pics?


Nah none yet, in the heat of the moment I'm not really thinking about photos.
In saying that big claims deserve evidence, I've kept 2 in which I've removed some lowers to monitor, if they rethrow I'll take some pictures to give a clear idea


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 23, 2019)

Here's a pic....albeit not a great one lol! This DLA5 #13 harvested after this pic at 68 days doesn't look that special but she's the stinkiest bud I I've ever grown and it's not even close. Going to call this one the Skunk Ass pheno, because I imagine a dirty skunk butt to smell exactly like this.

I have a quarter inch bud left chilling in the small jar and it will stink up a room after you open it. Never seen anything like it. Out of 10 jars on a table, 2 folks grabbed this one as the one that stood out based on smell alone. Pretty cool. Found a couple males with the smell too and will prob f2 them using both.


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 23, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Finally finished chopping DLA6 at 66 days:
> View attachment 4353992
> As a result of a long series of incorrect decisions, this one got flipped back to 18/6 the day before she showed pistils, and back to 12/12 about 2 weeks later right as she started spitting out new veg growth. The initial 4 tops branched out from all of the bud sites and then started flowering again, resulting in about 400 pea-sized buds. I was worried that it would be a nightmare to trim, but fortunately most of them were too small to bother  Hopefully the hash will yield nicely though.
> 
> ...


Looks like some bomb!


----------



## numberfour (Jun 23, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Have you ever tried cloning a plant in flower and reveging them? I remember bodhi back in the day recommended this as an easier way to reveg


Yes in my main tent with larger plants and it does work, make the cut as normal and just keep humidity in check as too much will cause the bud rot. I work it this way as the majority of 1212 from seed plants flower like a totem pole in my set up, out of over 20 odd plants this run just a few had side branching so nothing to clone generally.

Lotta love here for the Space Monkey, got one a week in flower and shes got me thinking about changing CF over very soon. Got some cuts to make a couple of crosses with too.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 23, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Headiegardens
> JBC seeds
> Great Lakes genetics
> 
> ...


Incanlama is another standup guy and another Bodhi approved vendor. He runs theseedsource dot com and IG: @theseedsource1.2


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 23, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> My ssdd stretched way more than I anticipated. Three tallest on left. View attachment 4354021
> I had to turn down the gavita flex down to 600 cause of how close they got. I ended up turning the lights on there on the left side to help the 3 ssdd and the Mango Hashplant from the thinned light. I have this bed in veg going into flowerin that open slot on the left next week.


Just curious how tall those girls were at the flip. Was it a 3x stretch or more? Or was it less but they were fairly tall already?


----------



## mathed (Jun 23, 2019)

Ralph_B said:


> Thank you. This is very helpful.


If you have space monkey, you should run it. Granola Funk and Space Monkey are both very HIGH quality strains, as is More Cowbell


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 23, 2019)

Have 4 SSDD started outside bout a week ago. All looking pretty uniform


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Jun 23, 2019)

Granola Funk: After smoking it for the third time, I can definitely say, this is some creative herb. Really creative and talkative. Most creative bud I've smoked in a while, and it's not a one-time deal.


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm just not into any of the cookie strains....the high is nice, but not spectacular....flavor from most x's are all over the place....and there is always the constant check for male flowers throughout the cycle.. all hype to me....


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 23, 2019)

Here's some Black Triangle... Again!
   I wouldn't say she's completely finished but if I let her go much longer it's really nighty night time. Hope everyone's having a good start to their summer. Keep it green Bodhi growers.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 23, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> I'm just not into any of the cookie strains....the high is nice, but not spectacular....flavor from most x's are all over the place....and there is always the constant check for male flowers throughout the cycle.. all hype to me....


bUt MuH bAg ApPeAl!!!!!!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 24, 2019)

I kind of find different types of buds very appealing in or out of a bag. Don’t really get “bag appeal” as great herb exists with fluffy or dense or feather like buds. Bag appeal seems snobby.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 24, 2019)

Just now plant 5/6 Lemon Hashplant with tails, one dead whitish seed.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 24, 2019)

MAC x DLA5, this one is just going into flower to determine sex.


----------



## InstadovB (Jun 24, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> Just curious how tall those girls were at the flip. Was it a 3x stretch or more? Or was it less but they were fairly tall already?


They went in pretty tall. Just under 2ft and after stretch are between 5-5.5ft. I didn't do anything other than top it once and pinch the heads a couple of times to slow it down. The stems are scary to want to do any sort of LST with. Heard the smoke is amazing though. Can't wait to try.

SSDD


----------



## H2OBO (Jun 24, 2019)

jpdnkstr said:


> MAC x DLA5, this one is just going into flower to determine sex.
> View attachment 4354702


Really cool to see this post. I don't get on very often due to needing the laptop, and just walked out of my shed, seed run is finishing up in 2 days, and mac x dla5f2 is in there, x3 females on a 10bean pop, thanks rosinallday. I think i kept 2-3 males going outside and got the 3 females backed up. So had to jump on RIU to report to Ros. then i see this post. killer. 

The Macdla is stunning. beyond frosty, thick, velvety looking, 3 females, varied colors will try to get a shot tonight, plan to pull them at 67 days, could be a keeper.


----------



## H2OBO (Jun 24, 2019)

Of other interest related to B man, and this seed run, theres :
-Bodhi tester Arifact 1 x kashmir, 10 seeds of that i think i have 3 females, 4 males, 1 herm. lost my back up, so going to try to revel. Interesting leaf serration across the board, alternating between large and small serrations, like a finish cutting saw blade but alternating. They also have a soft foliage feel about them, they feel delicate, but not weak. medium stretch, medium dark green, heading into 67days, they are not quite done imo. very pleasant smell, doesn't seem to be influenced by the A1. maybe floral smell, calming . 

-rosinalldays dla5f2's with 2 females making it through,, they smell like something harsh and nasty, that I've never smelt before, stench , will need more time to name that smell, DLA5f2 x AAW(alien apple warp), and theres Afpak x dla5f2 aka afpakdla. , really nice crosses rosinallday, I'm just mentioning the ones that contain bodhi on here but i think theres 8 variations of dla, mac, afpak, aaw, sourlarrypebbles.
Will have to try to get on the photo uploading . Same run finishing dragons blood v1 x c99, nl6/appy x c99, mothers milk, nibiruf2(bamboodan fgn)


----------



## No_tillin (Jun 24, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Hey dudes. All the grows are looking great on the board!
> 
> I am looking for an opinion and hopefully some relief. Is this looking like a male/herm? Any input is appreciated.
> View attachment 4352481
> ...


Not a hermie


----------



## thezephyr (Jun 24, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Have you ever tried cloning a plant in flower and reveging them? I remember bodhi back in the day recommended this as an easier way to reveg


this can be done, especially if the plant isn't too deep into flowering. if you can take clones in early flowering or preflower they will have a higher success rate than trying to reveg the mother.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Jun 24, 2019)

H2OBO said:


> -rosinalldays dla5f2's with 2 females making it through,, they smell like something harsh and nasty, that I've never smelt before,


I grew out @Rosinallday DLA5 F2s over the winter, indoors & out. They were extra pungent for sure. Acrid almost. Now that they are cured they are one of my favorites. Got smooth. Surprised me. 

That is a killer f2 strain, probably better than the F1, did you see that Bodhi post on rosin's DLA5 mom? If Bodhi called it a beast I think I would trust that call. I may have posted this DLA5 before, can't remember, but that is some good stuff there. Thanks @Rosinallday!


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jun 24, 2019)

Anything in particular in the current bodhi lineup that you think would be particularly good for back pain, but still leave me mentally alert... don't want to be put to sleep or totally couch locked. 

I'm guessing that the hashplant crosses would be good for this, and have a pack of Raspberry Hashplant that I was thinking would be a good candidate. Other suggestions?

P.S. 
I apologize for the slightly spammy post, I know I've posted similar things under the General Growing thread, and the Useful thread... but this is bodhi specific, and it's one of those days where I'm a bit preoccupied because I'm hurting pretty bad.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jun 24, 2019)

Amrita 7 days 12/12. Last couple of days it’s been sucking the pot dry over night. Probably tripled in size already. Which makes me glad I only kept her in 3 gallon.


----------



## chiefer888 (Jun 24, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> My ssdd stretched way more than I anticipated. Three tallest on left. View attachment 4354021
> I had to turn down the gavita flex down to 600 cause of how close they got. I ended up turning the lights on there on the left side to help the 3 ssdd and the Mango Hashplant from the thinned light. I have this bed in veg going into flowerin that open slot on the left next week.
> 
> Here is the bed going in there. Just waiting to root out
> ...


Sweet, I’ll be watching for updates on that Endor Score. I have some of those waiting to pop!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 24, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I kind of find different types of buds very appealing in or out of a bag. Don’t really get “bag appeal” as great herb exists with fluffy or dense or feather like buds. Bag appeal seems snobby.


That was my point. its what lots of people like about cookie crosses. It brings "the hyphe"


----------



## InstadovB (Jun 24, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> Sweet, I’ll be watching for updates on that Endor Score. I have some of those waiting to pop!


Do not top the Endor Score is all I know so far.


----------



## chiefer888 (Jun 24, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Do not top the Endor Score is all I know so far.


They look good in the picture! I assume that they were shocked a little. I was thinking of just doing a short veg (no longer than 3 weeks) and running them like a sea of green in 1 or 2 gallon pots.


----------



## InstadovB (Jun 24, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> They look good in the picture! I assume that they were shocked a little. I was thinking of just doing a short veg (no longer than 3 weeks) and running them like a sea of green in 1 or 2 gallon pots.


 The plants responded fine to being topped, however, the A11G prefers a single dominate cola I learned after topping them. I'm hoping Wookie #15 has diversified the gene pool for my sake. I've always wanted to try the A11G, so I'm excited either way.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jun 25, 2019)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


> Anything in particular in the current bodhi lineup that you think would be particularly good for back pain, but still leave me mentally alert... don't want to be put to sleep or totally couch locked.
> 
> I'm guessing that the hashplant crosses would be good for this, and have a pack of Raspberry Hashplant that I was thinking would be a good candidate. Other suggestions?
> 
> ...


Dla5 has been awesome for pain. It’s my go to smoke for after work. It’s mostly all body very little head change. Makes your body feel loose and like jello.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 25, 2019)

Hola amigos, haven't been on here in a while. I see the vibe is still chill. I was starting to think I had a bean buying problem until I started catching up in this thread lol. I guess that's all of us! On a Bodhi note, ran almost a whole pack of Space Cake and had a big sausage fest. Not one female. Hoping for better things from Soul Food and Dream Lotus!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 25, 2019)

freewanderer04 said:


> Hola amigos, haven't been on here in a while. I see the vibe is still chill. I was starting to think I had a bean buying problem until I started catching up in this thread lol. I guess that's all of us! On a Bodhi note, ran almost a whole pack of Space Cake and had a big sausage fest. Not one female. Hoping for better things from Soul Food and Dream Lotus!


Plant more seeds, just went 0/4 on Greenpoint Cowboy Kush!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 25, 2019)

Should have known, CowBOY Kush. Oh no, just put 7 BUTCH Cassidy in flower!


----------



## mr. childs (Jun 25, 2019)

freewanderer04 said:


> Hola amigos, haven't been on here in a while. I see the vibe is still chill. I was starting to think I had a bean buying problem until I started catching up in this thread lol. I guess that's all of us! On a Bodhi note, ran almost a whole pack of Space Cake and had a big sausage fest. Not one female. Hoping for better things from Soul Food and Dream Lotus!


damn, that's incredible, i guess the way the universe works hopefully you get a pack of 12 females. a pack of males would been great if you were making more seeds


----------



## InstadovB (Jun 25, 2019)

Picture updates. If anyone feels I am posting to much, put me in check. I haven't seen too much on the mango hashplant, so I wanted to put up pictures for people looking for reasons to grow it.

MHP #1
1 side of it's canopy.

This plant is stacking pretty well. Mhp#1

Space Monkey #2 canopy.

Space Monkey #4, not nearly as big of buds coming in, but it makes up for it in the internode spacing.


----------



## R Burns (Jun 25, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Do not top the Endor Score is all I know so far.


Hey man! Got anymore to say about this? Is it moody, slow growin'? Why not to top it! Tia!


----------



## InstadovB (Jun 25, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Hey man! Got anymore to say about this? Is it moody, slow growin'? Why not to top it! Tia!


The conversation was on page 2273 of this thread.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jun 25, 2019)

freewanderer04 said:


> On a Bodhi note, ran almost a whole pack of Space Cake and had a big sausage fest. Not one female. Hoping for better things from Soul Food and Dream Lotus!


I don't know much about gambler's fallacy, but I'm pretty sure you're due.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 25, 2019)

More Cowbell or Secret Chief for a heavier stone?


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 25, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> I don't know much about gambler's fallacy, but I'm pretty sure you're due.


Lol it's all good. I was kinda pissed when it happened though. I've got 3 seeds left of that strain. A bit reluctant to pop them.


----------



## R Burns (Jun 26, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> The conversation was on page 2273 of this thread.


Hardly a conversation. More about a11s from useful. Can I just assume that you are running into lanky branches with the endor scores as well? Do you see it as something they will adjust to?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 26, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Sounds like they're just males. 8/12 male/female is perfectly normal.


I ran into that with about 2 packs of SSDD. I have 5 more, so hopefully a few packs are more forgiving...


----------



## InstadovB (Jun 26, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Hardly a conversation. More about a11s from useful. Can I just assume that you are running into lanky branches with the endor scores as well? Do you see it as something they will adjust to?


If you top it just be ready to manage really weak branching.

Sorry for being so short with you yesterday. That's all I could think to say with the time I had.

The growth is absolutely unhindered from topping it. All of mine are growing fine and we're not stunted at all from topping. Not even lanky or leggy, just weak.

It is the A11G though with this particular issue. 
You never know until you try.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> More Cowbell or Secret Chief for a heavier stone?


Secret Chief is as heavy stone, stone as any on this hill. Easy to grow and dank shit. Get it fast!


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 26, 2019)

Took down my Lucky Wookie last night @62 days.During the grow it smelled intensely of lemons, but at chop,it had mellowed and smelled like a deliciously soft,lemon perfume.The prettiest plant I've grown.
 
 
 
 

Stawberry Sunshine coming down tonight


----------



## R Burns (Jun 26, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> If you top it just be ready to manage really weak branching.
> 
> Sorry for being so short with you yesterday. That's all I could think to say with the time I had.
> 
> ...


Great! Thank you! Ima do mine in the fall and top the hell out of them! Lol!


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 26, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Took down my Lucky Wookie last night @62 days.During the grow it smelled intensely of lemons, but at chop,it had mellowed and smelled like a deliciously soft,lemon perfume.The prettiest plant I've grown.
> View attachment 4355747
> View attachment 4355748
> View attachment 4355749
> ...



Awesome, really gooey!! Well done!


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 26, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Took down my Lucky Wookie last night @62 days.During the grow it smelled intensely of lemons, but at chop,it had mellowed and smelled like a deliciously soft,lemon perfume.The prettiest plant I've grown.
> View attachment 4355747
> View attachment 4355748
> View attachment 4355749
> ...


Long skinny trichs on that one too! I had that on a Cosmic Serpent. Must be a Wookie trait.


----------



## FlyHigh589 (Jun 27, 2019)

Wondering what people have grown of Bodhi gear that has been both high yielding and under 65 days.. so far I’ve had great success with Deap Line Alchemy 10 as far as fitting my criteria..

Really enjoyed growing Black Lotus and Sunshine Daydream but either didn’t yield quite enough or took a bit too long and needed excessive supporting late in bloom respectively.. 

Anyhow, just seeing what selections of Bodhi seem to be both good yielding and not terribly long in flower time. Thinking of trying out a few more in the DLA line, any other gems?

Happy growing all


----------



## pthobson (Jun 27, 2019)

Anyone know anything about the Lebowski in the magic carpet?


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 27, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Anyone know anything about the Lebowski in the magic carpet?


I read something in this thread . Something about it’s from a guy in SoCal or San Diego who has put out some 2 or 3 clone onlys and is an og grower from Way back. Hth


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 27, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Awesome, really gooey!! Well done!


Thank you.But with dynamite genetics and SIPS style growing,I really cant take much credit lol.


The Mantis said:


> Long skinny trichs on that one too! I had that on a Cosmic Serpent. Must be a Wookie trait.


Yeah,super frosty and fun to stare at!

Took down my Stawberry Sunshine last night.Not too shabby either


----------



## SFnone (Jun 27, 2019)

Killin it man. I really liked strawberry sunshine when I grew it, frost monster... I thought it smelled sort of like waffles... curious as to what you think.


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 27, 2019)

SFnone said:


> Killin it man. I really liked strawberry sunshine when I grew it, frost monster... I thought it smelled sort of like waffles... curious as to what you think.


Mine went too fast...don’t remember tastes etc but very good taste and high


----------



## mr. childs (Jun 27, 2019)

SFnone said:


> Killin it man. I really liked strawberry sunshine when I grew it, frost monster... I thought it smelled sort of like waffles... curious as to what you think.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2019)

All 5 Lemon Hashplant are up from dirt in their Solos! 5 Phone Home a week or so from flower after being topped.


----------



## casperd (Jun 27, 2019)

whats the most stinky couch lock sedative bohdi has ?


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 28, 2019)

casperd said:


> whats the most stinky couch lock sedative bohdi has ?


I was told the Secret Chief. But im sure any indica crossed with the HP will have a nice sedative feeling.


----------



## KushiMonsta (Jun 30, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> 100%. Adam Dunn sucks, comes off super arrogant too. If you haven’t listened to the Pot Cast Bodhi interview, it is incredible. Just jam packed with information. If I had time, I’d take notes with timestamps.


Adam Dunn is also racist, I will never purchase or grow his gear.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 30, 2019)

SFnone said:


> Killin it man. I really liked strawberry sunshine when I grew it, frost monster... I thought it smelled sort of like waffles... curious as to what you think.


Thank you.I have a really small space that was packed this go,aroma is hard for me to pinpoint.But I could really detect a stawberry note coming off from her.a flourescent strawberry that is lol


----------



## hillbill (Jun 30, 2019)

Wookie Hashplant can be enjoyed at anytime but don’t mistake that for lack of power and she gives a more active and “high” feeling with lots of ideas and imagination, no anxiety. Buds tightened to impressive density in cure. Almost sliceable like hashish. It stinks but can’t say much more than woody or earthy. Kind of a minty green with lots of reddish brown pistils. Noticeably long stems on trichs.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 30, 2019)

hillbill said:


> lots of reddish brown pistils. Noticeably long stems on trichs.


Sounds like my Lucky Wookie
Does it look at all like these pistils? They really didnt die back like I prefer.Same with my Stawberry Sunshine.Maybe it has to do with my growing style/conditions.

Lucky Wookie 5 days into drying @60%@64°


----------



## hillbill (Jun 30, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Sounds like my Lucky Wookie
> Does it look at all like these pistils? They really didnt die back like I prefer.Same with my Stawberry Sunshine.Maybe it has to do with my growing style/conditions.
> 
> Lucky Wookie 5 days into drying @60%@64°
> View attachment 4358026


Deeper rusty/red but many stayed long, pretty stunning really.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 30, 2019)

These may have been shared but it is worth several hours of your life to listen to these.
Bodhi, is an extremely knowledgeable ethnobotanist, who sort of backed into cannabis after a striking coincidence while travelling with a friend. He sounds like one of the most humble, loving, and kind-hearted people that one would hope to ever meet. I would imagine a conversation that might last a lifetime.

Listen to Episode 10 - Bodhi of Bodhi Seeds / Nierika / Supernatural Selections by The Pot Cast
https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast/episode-9-bodhi-of-bodhi-seeds-nierika-supernatural-selections

Listen to Episode 10.5 - Bodhi of Bodhi Seeds / Nierika / Supernatural Selections by The Pot Cast
https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast/bodhi-seeds


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jun 30, 2019)

Anyone have any experience with Hashplant #4 or Hashplant D?
#4 is Chem 4 x '88 G13 and D is Chem D x '88 G13.

I've been hoping to do some work with some chem lines and I got these as well as some HSO Chem Dawg but I was recently reading that the only chem lines I should play with are from TopDawg which, of course, I cannot find.

Would love to hear some feedback from you bodhi gurus!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jun 30, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> These may have been shared but it is worth several hours of your life to listen to these.
> Bodhi, is an extremely knowledgeable ethnobotanist, who sort of backed into cannabis after a striking coincidence while travelling with a friend. He sounds like one of the most humble, loving, and kind-hearted people that one would hope to ever meet. I would imagine a conversation that might last a lifetime.
> 
> Listen to Episode 10 - Bodhi of Bodhi Seeds / Nierika / Supernatural Selections by The Pot Cast
> ...


Listening now. The only vids of Bodhi I've ever been able to find are of shitty quality and hardly worth watching. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## zeeman (Jun 30, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Anyone have any experience with Hashplant #4 or Hashplant D?
> #4 is Chem 4 x '88 G13 and D is Chem D x '88 G13.
> 
> I've been hoping to do some work with some chem lines and I got these as well as some HSO Chem Dawg but I was recently reading that the only chem lines I should play with are from TopDawg which, of course, I cannot find.
> ...


There are plenty of companies with real chem lines besides JJ from Topdawg. Bodhi, CSI, Luckydog, Dominion... as for that HSO Chem Dawg....there’s a reason people say dog not dawg, you’re probably not getting real chems from a Dutch company with a Californian name


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jun 30, 2019)

zeeman said:


> There are plenty of companies with real chem lines besides JJ from Topdawg. Bodhi, CSI, Luckydog, Dominion... as for that HSO Chem Dawg....there’s a reason people say dog not dawg, you’re probably not getting real chems from a Dutch company with a Californian name


So...what are you saying. The two I got from bodhi and the one from HSO are fine...that I shouldn't worry about it?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 30, 2019)

5 very Pine/Juniper and Lemon smellin Soulmates are 47 days and stunning with bigger, more sprawling 2 in smallest containers and 3 rather compact but big ass budded little bushes and getting sticky. Making roundish buds on all and leaf structure a bit more to Indica on all. All trained well.


----------



## zeeman (Jun 30, 2019)

Bodhi=Good, you’re on a bodhi forum...I’m sure most of us would say that. once upon a time he had a chem imposter and was sure to tell the community about the mix up

HSO=People from Humboldt don’t spell it organization, that’s some European folks pretending they have chems

....but you won’t know if you don’t try them


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jun 30, 2019)

zeeman said:


> Bodhi=Good, you’re on a bodhi forum...I’m sure we would all say that. once upon a time he had a chem imposter and was sure to tell the community about the mix up
> 
> HSO=People from Humboldt don’t spell it organization, that’s some European folks pretending they have chems


Gotcha with HSO...thanks. Ok, I won't worry about my bodhi order then.

Running Sunshine Daydream, Lemon Hashplant and Guava Wookie right now. And have a decent bit of variety of others I'm starting to collect.


----------



## zeeman (Jun 30, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Gotcha with HSO...thanks. Ok, I won't worry about my bodhi order then.
> 
> Running Sunshine Daydream, Lemon Hashplant and Guava Wookie right now. And have a decent bit of variety of others I'm starting to collect.


I’m gonna try the ChemDxSunshineDaydream next! Good luck on the chem hunt


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 1, 2019)

zeeman said:


> Bodhi=Good, you’re on a bodhi forum...I’m sure most of us would say that. once upon a time he had a chem imposter and was sure to tell the community about the mix up
> 
> HSO=People from Humboldt don’t spell it organization, that’s some European folks pretending they have chems
> 
> ....but you won’t know if you don’t try them



Ya I have had a few chem crosses recent and past and bodhis cut is def legit. My clusterfunk displayed chem traits in smell big time and also in structure. I never for around to posting a pic. Def real no doubt but anyway. 

Here is my sad (bodhi wise) current run. Big 6 in bed are as follows. Left F & R are 2 clones I got of garlic chem or diesel from dark horse genetics. Cant remember right now stoned lol. Middle F &R are brothers Grimm appolo 11 fem seed. Right rear is a bodhi love triangle and right front is a laplata labs durangatang. Shitty luck with bodhi whom I trust more than most breeders... hope I end up with good smoke lol... 12/12 and alot of training starting tonight...
 
Veg tent as of now also have.a couple small bodhi sky lotus and one space monkey. Seedling stage now so who know.

2 in rear are so cal master kush, middle left is GSC, middle right is mass super skunk, front single is sensi star. Said I'd post the mass super skunk so I figure I should just post all of them. Hoping for better bodhi odds soon. I never have so little in my tents. Favorite breeder with a fair price. Period... happy growing!
 

Excuse the messy veg tent still setting it back up now. Under a 315 cmh now but was under fluence spyder x plus till tonight. That light produces beautiful plants. Wish I could afford another for veg now lol. Nice that my flower tents only at 40 percent for now also. Better than any light I have owned me and my girl should get some fire smoke I'm sure. Most of these cuts are very old and been stood the test of time by much more hardcore growers than I I'm told.. we shall see. Sorry for the rant Ive been having withdrawls from RIU and bodhi thread. Wish me luck! And again happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 1, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Picture updates. If anyone feels I am posting to much, put me in check. I haven't seen too much on the mango hashplant, so I wanted to put up pictures for people looking for reasons to grow it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The mango seems for the most part uniform seed wise yours and mine looked very much alike, along with a few others I have seen. Very mango smell to. Mine never threw any bananas. The only bodhi strain that ever has and proved to be sterile ( I missed a few late flower ) was clusterfunk. Only one of 2 did I believe. Not a single seed anywhere in over 2 elbows. Nice looking plants all around man. Happy growing!


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 1, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Took down my Lucky Wookie last night @62 days.During the grow it smelled intensely of lemons, but at chop,it had mellowed and smelled like a deliciously soft,lemon perfume.The prettiest plant I've grown.
> View attachment 4355747
> View attachment 4355748
> View attachment 4355749
> ...


Thanks bro.. bout to toss one in flower!!


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jul 2, 2019)

I was in Portland yesterday and stopped by a dispensary and found this:
 
It turns out the grower (Trellis) has 3 other bodhi strains (goji og, space monkey, and dream lotus), which was pretty exciting because I have a Soul Mate that's almost ready to flip, and a pack of Dream Lotus scheduled for the next round.

I don't think it would be fair to do a smoke report on weed this stale (notice the harvest date) but I will say that by the time I finished coughing one of those down, I was reeeeeaaaaaaally baked.

I live in a legal state where the vast majority of commercial breeders and growers select for thc% alone, which means they are kind of forced to select against flavor, smell, appearance, and actual perceived effects any time an otherwise inferior plant tests higher. The plus side is that you can buy weed >20% here for <$120/oz, but the downside is that even at >20%, it's got a weirdly bland high.
It's really cool to see commercial growers buying the same seeds and running the same strains that we do.


----------



## InstadovB (Jul 2, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> The mango seems for the most part uniform seed wise yours and mine looked very much alike, along with a few others I have seen. Very mango smell to. Mine never threw any bananas. The only bodhi strain that ever has and proved to be sterile ( I missed a few late flower ) was clusterfunk. Only one of 2 did I believe. Not a single seed anywhere in over 2 elbows. Nice looking plants all around man. Happy growing!


Thank you for the kind words. Makes me feel like I'm doing something right. 

I love the structure of the mango hashplant. I have another one in flower that is the exact same structurally speaking yet has bigger, denser buds with more crystals. The mango smell is unreal. 

I'm curious what your flower times were like and how it smoked. Mine are on day 34 and the hairs just started turning over the last 3 days.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 2, 2019)

My 5 Soulmates at 48 days range from one almost tiny tight budded little girl to a couple big rangy plants with big round buds. Pine/Juniper is fading a bit and some kind of too ripe fruit or melon. Loud and sticky. Leaves are right in the middle of narrow and wide.

Hard to see how they could be more frosty, lots of phenos but at least 2 of these are exceptional so far. A bit of color in one but little really. They are still using water quickly.


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 2, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> I was in Portland yesterday and stopped by a dispensary and found this:
> View attachment 4359011
> It turns out the grower (Trellis) has 3 other bodhi strains (goji og, space monkey, and dream lotus), which was pretty exciting because I have a Soul Mate that's almost ready to flip, and a pack of Dream Lotus scheduled for the next round.
> 
> ...


That kind of sifting through phenos is a joke...really shows the ineptitude amongst growers....I personally will sift for flavor and TC, but sometimes you have keepers with a unique profile and lower TC that is superior to the rest. Currently I am working a line which involves Bodhi and Loompa farms "Cocoon" , mixed with another varietal, and after sifting through almost 100 females, have come across a fantastic pheno, which tests over 31% TC, and has a spectacular high/flavor....only takes a bit of time and work to rise above the rest....


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 2, 2019)

Heavenly Hash Plant


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 2, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> Heavenly Hash Plant
> View attachment 4359218 View attachment 4359222 View attachment 4359223 View attachment 4359224 View attachment 4359229


Beautiful color


----------



## Boosky (Jul 2, 2019)

zeeman said:


> I’m gonna try the ChemDxSunshineDaydream next! Good luck on the chem hunt


Just got done running this, you will be happy! Got four females out of 10 seeds planted. If you want any sort of yield you need to top them or you will end up with a Christmas tree. Topping and training gave a respectable yield, Christmas tree-not so much. Got two Chem leaner phenos and two mix of both parents, no Sunshine Daydream phenos. Smoke report from my girl indicates that all are potent and tasty! I have not tried them yet myself due to work schedule. Hope this helps.


----------



## zeeman (Jul 3, 2019)

Boosky said:


> Just got done running this, you will be happy! Got four females out of 10 seeds planted. If you want any sort of yield you need to top them or you will end up with a Christmas tree. Topping and training gave a respectable yield, Christmas tree-not so much. Got two Chem leaner phenos and two mix of both parents, no Sunshine Daydream phenos. Smoke report from my girl indicates that all are potent and tasty! I have not tried them yet myself due to work schedule. Hope this helps.


Thank you very much! All of that info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 3, 2019)

Question: Does Bodhi use Mr. Nice's G13/HP or NDNguy's?


----------



## pthobson (Jul 3, 2019)

How’s the sunshine queen? I just got 3 freebies along with some Apollo 11 f4.


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 3, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Question: Does Bodhi use Mr. Nice's G13/HP or NDNguy's?


Read page 1223. That’s all I found on a quick search. Seems, ndnguys


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 3, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Read page 1223. That’s all I found on a quick search. Seems, ndnguys


I only ask because https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Mango_Hashplant/Bodhi_Seeds/ says Mr. Nice and I thought his G13HP was NDNGuy's


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 3, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I only ask because https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Mango_Hashplant/Bodhi_Seeds/ says Mr. Nice and I thought his G13HP was NDNGuy's


Idk, but if you are in the states I’d order from the 3 authentic bodhi distributors. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 3, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Idk, but if you are in the states I’d order from the 3 authentic bodhi distributors. Just my 2 cents.


Yah, that's fine I am aware of the legit outlets. I have a few packs of NDNGuy's G13/HP that I plan to do an OP on and then work the line for crosses.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jul 3, 2019)

Got a pack of G13 Hashplant from Europe years ago by Maharishi or someone. Need to dig it up and take a look.


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 3, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Yah, that's fine I am aware of the legit outlets. I have a few packs of NDNGuy's G13/HP that I plan to do an OP on and then work the line for crosses.


You are on the right track...NDNguy.....solid....


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 3, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Makes me feel like I'm doing something right.
> 
> I love the structure of the mango hashplant. I have another one in flower that is the exact same structurally speaking yet has bigger, denser buds with more crystals. The mango smell is unreal.
> 
> I'm curious what your flower times were like and how it smoked. Mine are on day 34 and the hairs just started turning over the last 3 days.


 I cant completely say for positive but for sure 9 or 10 weeks mine went. It was overflow in my veg tent so I just flowered it under my 315cmh. Very mango smell. Dint give it as much love as my flower tent. Yield was around 3oz on roughly a 3ft plant. Given more love I'm sure 6 or 8oz on a 36 to 48 inch plant is achievable.

Alot of that I think has to do with my fluence spyder x plus. Kick ass light and my last round (clusterfunk and silver mountain) pulled over 2 elbows (stopped counting at 2lb cause its personal and 1 or 2 buddys... I only counted to give those here an idea on yield on those strains... I'm sure i pulled 2.25lb plus, prob close to 2.5 but not quite I dont think. Anyway I plan to run it again from seed and under the fluence to see what I can do with a trellis and some training. Both my veg and flower tent had little to no training and for ME to pull that weight with healthy plants but no topping or training I was to say the least very impressed with myself lol... was all in a 5x5 plus fans, humidifier, heater etc. So more like a 4x4. I'd love to see more with the mango under my flowering light but unfortunately that's about the best info I can give you under a light I'm only (MOSTLY) familiar with in veg not flower. Your plant looks very similar to mine did under the 315 cmh.

I wish you the best of luck with your upcoming harvest! Wish I could help more but not comfortable giving info on a plant flowered under a light I'm only familiar with in my veg tent for the most part... your plants look good, youshould be proud. I'm sure you will have some very fire smoke! Happy growing!


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jul 4, 2019)

Amrita is a monster. Seems to
Like anything I feed it.


----------



## Jonathn (Jul 4, 2019)

Baja.Beaches said:


> I grew out @Rosinallday DLA5 F2s over the winter, indoors & out. They were extra pungent for sure. Acrid almost. Now that they are cured they are one of my favorites. Got smooth. Surprised me.
> 
> That is a killer f2 strain, probably better than the F1, did you see that Bodhi post on rosin's DLA5 mom? If Bodhi called it a beast I think I would trust that call. I may have posted this DLA5 before, can't remember, but that is some good stuff there. Thanks @Rosinallday!
> 
> ...


Thanks I just started my pack.


----------



## Jonathn (Jul 4, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Here's a pic....albeit not a great one lol! This DLA5 #13 harvested after this pic at 68 days doesn't look that special but she's the stinkiest bud I I've ever grown and it's not even close. Going to call this one the Skunk Ass pheno, because I imagine a dirty skunk butt to smell exactly like this.
> 
> I have a quarter inch bud left chilling in the small jar and it will stink up a room after you open it. Never seen anything like it. Out of 10 jars on a table, 2 folks grabbed this one as the one that stood out based on smell alone. Pretty cool. Found a couple males with the smell too and will prob f2 them using both.
> View attachment 4354185


Awesom. That looks like Some good herb. I just started my pack and got 12 out of 12. You’ve got me really excited.just a bit over 10 years ago I had a sour diesel that soon as she chopped down you could smell it outsideI would Smell it when I got out of my car in the driveway. Thank goodness it’s legal now for me because I had a lot of sleepless nights due to that sour diesel smell.


----------



## Jonathn (Jul 5, 2019)

jpdnkstr said:


> Here's some Black Triangle... Again!
> View attachment 4354490 View attachment 4354491 View attachment 4354492 I wouldn't say she's completely finished but if I let her go much longer it's really nighty night time. Hope everyone's having a good start to their summer. Keep it green Bodhi growers.


 I have been on the fence for sometime with the black triangle. But after seeing that picture I’m going straight over to GLG great lakes genetics for those not in the know and hopefully they have a pack to sell me or I’m gonna have to shop around . Looks like some amazing herb.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 5, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I only ask because https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Mango_Hashplant/Bodhi_Seeds/ says Mr. Nice and I thought his G13HP was NDNGuy's


In my book mr,nice is one of the best breaders in THE WORLD.


----------



## mjw42 (Jul 5, 2019)

This cat has a few packs of Black Triangle. Get in there before his sale is done. He's def trustworthy. 4th of July link. I really want but I'm broke as a mofo. 6mo bean hiatus 

http://www.cannabislife.tv/cgc


----------



## jungle666 (Jul 5, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> This cat has a few packs of Black Triangle. Get in there before his sale is done. He's def trustworthy. 4th of July link. I really want but I'm broke as a mofo. 6mo bean hiatus
> 
> http://www.cannabislife.tv/cgc


They only take cash,plenty of variety that’s for sure


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 6, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> They only take cash,plenty of variety that’s for sure


Well, I gave it a shot. We will see if I get what I asked for. Lots of good ones gone quickly.


----------



## jungle666 (Jul 6, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Well, I gave it a shot. We will see if I get what I asked for. Lots of good ones gone quickly.


Good prices too


----------



## numberfour (Jul 6, 2019)

Mothers Milk
(Nepali OG x Appalachia)

#3


#3


Flowered 3 females from 5 seeds and it was about finding a Nepali dom plant this run. All 3 were very different in structure but all had the sweet powdered milk smell which is really alluring. 2 are Appalachia leaner's in flavour (#2, #3) and I'm not too keen on the mix with the Nepali but one, #1 is bang on the money Nepali OG in flavour.

#1
lowers in reveg

I'll look to make some Mothers Milk F2's next year, the males I found last run didn't cut it.

Currently got half a pack of Sunshine4 few nodes tall in the 1212 from seed run and got a revegged Space Monkey 3 weeks in flower in the 4x8.


----------



## z.bud (Jul 6, 2019)

*Report for axis x omg testers *
by @zbud_ on instagram 


Flower time

Pheno1 - 58 days
Pheno2 - 65 days
Pheno3 - 65 days
Pheno4 - 74 days
Pheno5 - 74 days
Used a loop microscope to harvest at optimal time

Stretch

Pheno1 - 0.15, about 3 in of total stretch after flip
Pheno2 - 0.15, about 3 in of total stretch after flip
Pheno3 - 0.15, about 3 in of total stretch after flip
Pheno4 - 0
Pheno5 - 0

Issues

None

Plant size
All plants were in trade 5 gallon pots, except Pheno5 which was in a 7 gallon smart pot
Pheno 1-3 were 29 inches
Pheno 4-5 were 26 inches

Yield
Pheno1 - 3oz
Pheno2 - 2.57oz

Pheno3 - 2.29oz
Pheno4 - 3.14oz
Pheno5 - 2.78oz

Aroma
Pheno1 - lavender and mint funk
Pheno2 - orange peel and fresh hops
Pheno3 - sage and mint (very subtle)
Pheno4 - very strong concentrated grapefruit and mint

Pheno5 - burnt orange peel and mint

Flavor
Pheno 1-5 - all had similar sage taste (hard to describe)

Effect
Pheno 1-3 - very calming with some giggles
Pheno4 - calming and thought-provoking
Pheno5 - calming with extreme dry mouth

Bag appeal
Pheno 1-4 - have fantastic bag appeal

Pheno5 - has light fluffy buds and frosty

Overall impression
Very easy to grow with wonderful fragrance during flower 
Tent grower's dream due to compact size and very little stretch
Ability to veg plants longer due to very little stretch in flower

Keeper?
Pheno4 - definitely a keeper; amazing bag appeal, dense buds, and has a strong aroma 


Pictures of phenos attached. 
Pheno 1

Pheno 2
 

Pheno 3
 

Pheno 4(keeper)
 

Pheno 5


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 6, 2019)

z.bud said:


> *Report for axis x omg testers *
> by @zbud_ on instagram
> 
> 
> ...



Nice plants and certainly one bitchn report! Nice job.. happy growing!


----------



## Jonathn (Jul 6, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> This cat has a few packs of Black Triangle. Get in there before his sale is done. He's def trustworthy. 4th of July link. I really want but I'm broke as a mofo. 6mo bean hiatus
> 
> http://www.cannabislife.tv/cgc


Thanks man.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jul 6, 2019)

Well it looks like Sunshine Daydream is finally gone. Saw one pack left at GLG and snagged it just for safe keeping. If I'm not mistaken Bodhi's last packs were sent to GLG last year and that was the last of them.

Edit: NM I see JBC has packs left.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 6, 2019)

Jonathn said:


> Thanks man.


Hurry man, I already grabbed one of them.


----------



## The yetti (Jul 7, 2019)

I've got myself a pack of black rasberry and blue sunshine. Has anybody run them before ? I'm struggling to find out much info on either strain . Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## raytizzle (Jul 7, 2019)

*Amrita *- Started 5 seeds on 5/30/2019


----------



## Jonathn (Jul 7, 2019)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I started having trouble getting seeds to germinate during Nov, then I realized that it was the cold. I feel like a dummy because it took me a couple of years to catch on... I am going to use a heat mat and plastic box this year, which is what I use for cloning.
> View attachment 4035688[/QUOTE
> Good idea.i use the same thing.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jul 7, 2019)

The yetti said:


> I've got myself a pack of black rasberry and blue sunshine. Has anybody run them before ? I'm struggling to find out much info on either strain . Any help would be much appreciated


I have not run either but I almost grabbed Blue Sunshine yesterday. I will pick it up soon, I'm very interested in that one. Bodhi's Santa Cruz Blue Dream cut is supposed to be awesome. I have Dream Lotus which is his Blue Dream/Snow Lotus.


----------



## The yetti (Jul 7, 2019)

N.R.G. said:


> I have not run either but I almost grabbed Blue Sunshine yesterday. I will pick it up soon, I'm very interested in that one. Bodhi's Santa Cruz Blue Dream cut is supposed to be awesome. I have Dream Lotus which is his Blue Dream/Snow Lotus.


I was thinking the blue sunshine should take about 10wk to finish , probably 9/10 for the black rasberry ??


----------



## The yetti (Jul 7, 2019)

N.R.G. said:


> I have not run either but I almost grabbed Blue Sunshine yesterday. I will pick it up soon, I'm very interested in that one. Bodhi's Santa Cruz Blue Dream cut is supposed to be awesome. I have Dream Lotus which is his Blue Dream/Snow Lotus.


What do you think of the dream lotus?


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jul 7, 2019)

I have two Wolf Pack girls running in 3 gal soil. These are over 8 weeks now, looking like 2 more to go. It appears both will be the biggest yielders this round of different strains. They are surprisingly similar in growth, the larger of the two pictured here. These topped bushes have 6 or 7 main colas that are just stacked with dense, crusty, chemy, fruity buds. The smaller one had a few spots of mold as my tent has been very humid this summer. The buds are so dense there is no air flow. Luckily it was not spread and I can still harvest most of that plant. Tester buds are extremely potent. Glad I F2'd these girls, definitely will run again.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 7, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> I have two Wolf Pack girls running in 3 gal soil. These are over 8 weeks now, looking like 2 more to go. It appears both will be the biggest yielders this round of different strains. They are surprisingly similar in growth, the larger of the two pictured here. These topped bushes have 6 or 7 main colas that are just stacked with dense, crusty, chemy, fruity buds. The smaller one had a few spots of mold as my tent has been very humid this summer. The buds are so dense there is no air flow. Luckily it was not spread and I can still harvest most of that plant. Tester buds are extremely potent. Glad I F2'd these girls, definitely will run again.
> View attachment 4361778 View attachment 4361684 View attachment 4361685


camera ?


----------



## SimpleBox (Jul 8, 2019)

ive got a 'butterscotch x ssdd' freebie going right now,
I know there isn't much info on it.
In general what are some characteristics for ssdd leaning phenos for strains?
6 weeks into bloom and not much smell at all.
I've got a 'blue coffin' from dynasty genetics going also and 6 weeks in bloom and not smelling also.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 8, 2019)

N.R.G. said:


> Well it looks like Sunshine Daydream is finally gone. Saw one pack left at GLG and snagged it just for safe keeping. If I'm not mistaken Bodhi's last packs were sent to GLG last year and that was the last of them.
> 
> Edit: NM I see JBC has packs left.


Damn I need to get my butt in gear and get some funds.Thank you for the update. SSDD has been at the top of my list for quite sometime now. 
I plan on F2ing Synergy and Wolfpack in a few months time so if anyone out there would care for either in exchange of SSDD F2 or would just like some Synergy or wolfpack F2s let me know. 

Here is a GG4 x OMG tester that I didn't have room to flower with the rest of them indoors. Instead of flowering it spent months in a 1gal pot under t5s. She is looking happy outdoors.
 

Cheers


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jul 8, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> camera ?


Samsung Galaxy S8+


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jul 8, 2019)

Amrita starting to fill out nicely


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 8, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> Samsung Galaxy S8+


well damn, i am using the regular s8 & growing bodhi & my pics never look as good as yours


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 8, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> well damn, i am using the regular s8 & growing bodhi & my pics never look as good as yours


A lot of it is changing your light balance in the camera setting to better equate to what Kelvin scale your lights are....


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jul 8, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> A lot of it is changing your light balance in the camera setting to better equate to what Kelvin scale your lights are....


Exactly. I think the S8 has the same lens. My shots got way better under QB lighting. I set it to pro mode and use light balancing to around 3000k. Set flash to force on and get nice and close. A tripod could get much clearer shots but I'm lazy.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Jul 8, 2019)

Snow leopard v2, likes to grow colas.
 Black raspberry
 Healing hashplant, great structure.

Ssdd, much more sativa than expected. Lots of stretch.
 Will post pics of other phenos once everything is farther along. Sativa leaning ssdd any good?


----------



## bobqp (Jul 9, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Damn I need to get my butt in gear and get some funds.Thank you for the update. SSDD has been at the top of my list for quite sometime now.
> I plan on F2ing Synergy and Wolfpack in a few months time so if anyone out there would care for either in exchange of SSDD F2 or would just like some Synergy or wolfpack F2s let me know.
> 
> Here is a GG4 x OMG tester that I didn't have room to flower with the rest of them indoors. Instead of flowering it spent months in a 1gal pot under t5s. She is looking happy outdoors.
> ...


Yeah matey I have ssdd f2s.


----------



## R Burns (Jul 9, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> I have two Wolf Pack girls running in 3 gal soil. These are over 8 weeks now, looking like 2 more to go. It appears both will be the biggest yielders this round of different strains. They are surprisingly similar in growth, the larger of the two pictured here. These topped bushes have 6 or 7 main colas that are just stacked with dense, crusty, chemy, fruity buds. The smaller one had a few spots of mold as my tent has been very humid this summer. The buds are so dense there is no air flow. Luckily it was not spread and I can still harvest most of that plant. Tester buds are extremely potent. Glad I F2'd these girls, definitely will run again.
> View attachment 4361778 View attachment 4361684 View attachment 4361685


These look great! Ran the wolf pack this year. Right at the top of the list of around 20 strains that I did this season. One of the best Bodhi strains, imo. I'm betting that you'll really like em too.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Jul 9, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Snow leopard v2, likes to grow colas.
> View attachment 4362285 Black raspberry
> View attachment 4362284 Healing hashplant, great structure.
> View attachment 4362280
> ...


Great choice of strain 

I made a selection of Black Raspberry, i keep two pheno, one wookie and one goji sharpie, i grow both pheno outdoor this season, and i am also currently making f2 (fem).
My next indoor session will be with some Snow Leopard V2 and Superstitious. Would appreciate if someone here have some more photo or info in these two strains.

Nice photo of this amrita too, very curious to see what this will do, the "new favorite og hybrid of bodhi" excites the curiosity. I grew Terpenado, but bodhi use his new strawberry milk male in Amrita, so it should be different Nice OG structure anyway.


----------



## cbk123 (Jul 9, 2019)

Superstitious I grew outdoor 3 or 4 years ago. Very interesting strawberry-honeysuckle-bubblegum smell. Nice euphoric high...wish I would've kept this one, but still have a half pack in my collection.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Jul 9, 2019)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> Great choice of strain
> 
> I made a selection of Black Raspberry, i keep two pheno, one wookie and one goji sharpie, i grow both pheno outdoor this season, and i am also currently making f2 (fem).
> My next indoor session will be with some Snow Leopard V2 and Superstitious. Would appreciate if someone here have some more photo or info in these two strains.
> ...


How’s was the black raspberry, did you have a smoke report?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 9, 2019)

Bodhi's Purple Wookie made the new high times cover on FB.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 9, 2019)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> I grew Terpenado, but bodhi use his new strawberry milk male in Amrita, so it should be different Nice OG structure anyway.


How were the smells and taste of this one?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 9, 2019)

cbk123 said:


> Superstitious I grew outdoor 3 or 4 years ago. Very interesting strawberry-honeysuckle-bubblegum smell. Nice euphoric high...wish I would've kept this one, but still have a half pack in my collection.


I still haven't been able to place the odor from the jars of my Superstitious. It's complex...skunky undertones (just a whiff every so often), a bit of piney-terpentine maybe. The high is nice and euphoric as you described though.


----------



## twistedinfinity (Jul 9, 2019)

That is great news about the Wolf Pack.. I wonder if I got the other side of the gene pool though, haha... They are so different from the other plants in the tent and have a totally different style of bud formation as well. Mine are about day 23 or 24 now I believe.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 9, 2019)

Capulator posted he has a (91Chem x RKS) x MAC in the works with Mr. B. Is 91Chem x RKS new or an older release?


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 9, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> Capulator posted he has a (91Chem x RKS) x MAC in the works with Mr. B. Is 91Chem x RKS new or an older release?


It might not even be a released cross. I know Bodhi was working to re-create the old road kill skunk terp profile as a passion project. So it might just be a cross he made for himself in that pursuit.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Jul 10, 2019)

For the smoke report of black raspberry...

I start 2 packs, i ended with 12 female if i remember correctly. Few pheno smell of coconut, other were pretty og / "grassy".

Got two pheno that i like a lot. First a wookie pheno, it was the most productive and vigorous of all and full of cristal. Very nice taste, perfume, very ethyl. Like lavender or some kind of glue or alcohol. Effect is strong on this one, hit you very fast and hard.

Second pheno is goji sharpie. More og in appearance and structure, also less easy to grow, more capricious. The odor of the plant in flower is absolutely insane, OG / sharpi marker / blackberry. Very licorice / perfume too... However the odor is less present when smoked that i hoped, you need to smoke it like a cigar to get the incredible taste ahaha. Effect is also less strong, more relaxing.

For the terpenado, i grew one pack. Most pheno were solid plant, very frosty, yield is correct and flower density was great, but i didn't like much the laste, like strawberry powder milk. Only one pheno was smaller, weak branching and far less productive, but the smell was absolutely incredible, full spicy strawberry / lavender, full of sugar. By far the most incredible smell i ever experience with cannabis. I grow her outdoor and her low yield and vigor ended up to nearly a catastrophy, but when i came to the greenhouse, if my cloth simply touch a bud, you have this smell for hours.
The things is, even if it was the most incredible strawberry i grew, it's like all strawberry. Incredible smell that vanish when you smoke it. Probably the strawberry terp that don't like combustion. That is why i am very curious with this Amrita, to see if i can get this kind of smell with intensity in the smoke.

Edit :

I was in the hurry when i write this. Thank you for posting info and photo of the superstitious, it looks great. My next session will be a selection of black cherry punch from in house, superstitious and snow leopard from bodhi, and some nice freebies...

And the session after that in January, i will grow my Black Raspberry F2 along with another cross i am doing ([Banana og x Banana Kush] x Serious Bubblegum "slard"). I should grow 26 of each and get something nice 

To make the F2 i put two nice wookie pheno in the box and reverse the goji pheno, also put two other plant in the box to try. One is a jelly breath pheno of divine jelly, insanely frosty and nice production, and a very strange thing from ace seeds, the rotten panda, one of their limited edition (cheese x orient express) with the most bizarre terp i ever have.


----------



## Psyphish (Jul 10, 2019)

N.R.G. said:


> Well it looks like Sunshine Daydream is finally gone. Saw one pack left at GLG and snagged it just for safe keeping. If I'm not mistaken Bodhi's last packs were sent to GLG last year and that was the last of them.
> 
> Edit: NM I see JBC has packs left.


I have two females in flower and they both suck, the high better make up for the lack of everything else.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 10, 2019)

MojoRizing said:


> It might not even be a released cross. I know Bodhi was working to re-create the old road kill skunk terp profile as a passion project. So it might just be a cross he made for himself in that pursuit.


Yeah, kind of confused whether he found the old cut or it's his new project. Intriguing either way.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 10, 2019)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> For the smoke report of black raspberry...
> 
> I start 2 packs, i ended with 12 female if i remember correctly. Few pheno smell of coconut, other were pretty og / "grassy".
> 
> ...


Awesome smoke report on both of these! 

What sorts of effects did you experience from the terpenado?


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Jul 10, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> Awesome smoke report on both of these!
> 
> What sorts of effects did you experience from the terpenado?


Didn't remember much of the effect of most pheno, only remember the strawberry pheno that i liked. The effect was very euphoric and relaxing, a great "feel good" weed. I think i have some photo of this session, i will see if i can post them.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jul 10, 2019)

Psyphish said:


> I have two females in flower and they both suck, the high better make up for the lack of everything else.


Why do they suck?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 10, 2019)

4 cracked Black Triangle have hit the dirt in Solos! Done this one a few months ago. Diong another run, liked this a lot.

Also up potted 5 Lemon Hashplant first time in veg into final hotter mix.

Scoped a couple Soulmate at 8 weeks and found 50/50 clear/cloudy trykes, no amber. Looking good all the way around but each is a bit different.


----------



## Psyphish (Jul 11, 2019)

N.R.G. said:


> Why do they suck?


Lacks terpenes and the buds are small. I'll probably give them another run just in case.


----------



## Uprangewilly (Jul 11, 2019)

Psyphish said:


> Lacks terpenes and the buds are small. I'll probably give them another run just in case.


 I'm surprised to hear that. I can smell my ssdd over all my other plants in my room. Mine has a spicey, peppery smell and taste. I think you will be pleased with the end result.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 11, 2019)

Anyone else who has ran love triangle end up having fan leaves bout the size of a large flex fit hat lol... its the only thing on me I could compare to. Only have the one pheno of it but man does it have some solar panels on her... looking to be very strong stature also in week 1/ flipped on the 4th of July. Didnt measure them but shit the middle finger on a couple fans must be 3" wide. Seen this a bunch outside but inside??? Is this just due to the parent stock? I have small hands I guess you could say but damn they dwarf my hands in a big way... more like the size of my hat... I'm just curious as to what others have found in their pack! Happy growing!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 11, 2019)

Psyphish said:


> Lacks terpenes and the buds are small. I'll probably give them another run just in case.


I ran a whole pack and I think I got four females out of the pack, maybe 5. Out of those one of them was really good and I've kept it for the last couple years. The others were nothing to brag about. One of the dude grew arguably the most beautiful flowers I've ever grown and yielded really well, but it had almost no smell, just a really light cocoa powder smell to it. I'll get a round to running another pack of it someday. Even with a cross like SSDD it's still a lottery; just your odds of winning are a lot better with Bodhi than a lot of other seed makers IMO. I'm pretty sure out of the numerous reports on SSDD grows in this thread there's still at least one of two reports of people not finding anything worth keeping. Same with Goji OG.

ETA: I guess I should clarify that besides the keeper SSDD the other ones didn't suck, they just weren't great. The light cocoa smelling one kind of sucked just because it had almost no aroma. If it moved out the door at all was solely based on looks. I probably gave away most of that one though if I remember correctly. The keeper one smells like a smoothie made with over ripe mangoes and checks all the boxes otherwise.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2019)

5 Soulmate 57 days slowing on white pistils and screaming loud with Pine/Juniper and maybe turpentine or pine oil. Now some musky alluring animal also. Loads of trichs and 3/5 pretty good size and one very bright orange pistils. All mid range on leaves and very strong frames withLST and some higher stress training. Lots of nice size firm looking nugs on all. Getting very close on a couple.


----------



## SimpleBox (Jul 11, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 5 Soulmate 57 days slowing on white pistils and screaming loud with Pine/Juniper and maybe turpentine or pine oil. Now some musky alluring animal also. Loads of trichs and 3/5 pretty good size and one very bright orange pistils. All mid range on leaves and very strong frames withLST and some higher stress training. Lots of nice size firm looking nugs on all. Getting very close on a couple.


Did they show sex before your flowered them?
How long did you veg them for?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2019)

5/6 female/male vegged about 4 weeks and confirmed female in seven days 10/14 tent for the last one. These look really good, even for Bodhi.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 11, 2019)

I test
GSC X OMG
fast flowering, alot of force,
is like classic afghan with cookie twist

OGKB X OMG
better production than others and pure morfine, sleep dream hammer in your head
strong funky odor in both

i cant keeper, no bad plant enough but
Old Mother Ghani cross is not for me
i prefer alot the Black Kandahar than this...
my camera is not working sorry

thanks


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jul 11, 2019)

I've been looking longingly at Twin Flame for a while now, and hemming and hawing about buying a pack. It's so pretty, and sweet. Now, I definitely don't need another pack of beans, and I know I've come to the wrong place to be talked out of buying more, but...

I've also been wondering, how different, really, are Twin Flame and Soul Mate. Same pappa, and the mommas are just different phenos of Goji. So wouldn't a lot of the plants be quite similar (outside of a handful of really pure representations of momma), and even more so if taken to F2? Different enough to have both?

Again, not expecting anybody to try to talk me out of buying more, just curious about thoughts and experiences.

Edit: Should add that I already have a pack of Soul Mate in the fridge


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 11, 2019)

Fyi.....H&L is working the original appalachia... into f3 now and looks pretty fucking on point for most appy leaners I've seen in the past....


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Jul 11, 2019)

Some photo of the terpenado. 4 pheno, the nice strawberry one is the last. I grew them 2 years ago.

Burn their top a little, even if i use only leds and my panels are not close.

View attachment 4363639


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 11, 2019)

What yall think? I think my flower tent thus far is a tad crowded but beautiful...
  
Bodhi love triangle grew into the light honest to God 4 plus inch overnight, well about 30 hours since raising the light (back right). By far my laplata labs durangatang and bodhi love triangle are the fastest growers on the right. My coots mix with a few minor add ins is for sure the way I'm headed in my organic/probiotic journey... wish me luck! 

I seriously need to finally get around to testing soon. It was offered but I politely declined due to not being able to pop them within the month. I wish I could fill my basement lol... all bodhi testers! Any criticism of my flower tent is welcome... ps I know it's a tad crowded in there! Happy growing!!!!


----------



## jungle666 (Jul 11, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> What yall think? I think my flower tent thus far is a tad crowded but beautiful...
> View attachment 4363665 View attachment 4363669
> Bodhi love triangle grew into the light honest to God 4 plus inch overnight, well about 30 hours since raising the light (back right). By far my laplata labs durangatang and bodhi love triangle are the fastest growers on the right. My coots mix with a few minor add ins is for sure the way I'm headed in my organic/probiotic journey... wish me luck!
> 
> I seriously need to finally get around to testing soon. It was offered but I politely declined due to not being able to pop them within the month. I wish I could fill my basement lol... all bodhi testers! Any criticism of my flower tent is welcome... ps I know it's a tad crowded in there! Happy growing!!!!


Looking good there diesel, bug catchers are doing a good job too


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 11, 2019)

Couple from Bodhi..... loving these Soar... this is my favorite... keeper no matter.. takes whatever I throw at it... love it
It’s a she Lucky Wookie 8!!


----------



## zeeman (Jul 11, 2019)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


> I've also been wondering, how different, really, are Twin Flame and Soul Mate. Same pappa, and the mommas are just different phenos of Goji. So wouldn't a lot of the plants be quite similar (outside of a handful of really pure representations of momma), and even more so if taken to F2? Different enough to have both?


If you get the twin flame you’ll have to get black raspberry next. Bodhi is like Pokémon...gotta catch em all!


----------



## shellback1 (Jul 11, 2019)

I did the opposite, did the raspberry hp first then the Twin Flame. The Raspberry HP was all around one of the best Bodie plants I've grown. Out of a pack of seeds I popped all 12 seeds and 7 were female, the rest male. I ended up saving a male to make F2's with. All 7 were like clones except 1 that turned purple late in flower. Nice golf ball sized buds on all plants with a fruity smell, smoked out of a fresh clean bong. All plants were one hit and quit. 2 hits would put you to sleep. I flowered about 70 days until about 5% amber. The very best looking female I hit with pollen taken from the male, ended up with about 100 F2 seeds. On the first of July I, I put 5 twin Flames into flower.{2 months veg time] They look very similar to the Raspberry Hashplants in size and structure. The Raspberry HP was so good I ordered 2 more packs plus 2 packs of the Black Raspberry. I think I'll follow this Goji mother for a while and see were she takes me.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 12, 2019)

I've been loving my Pura Vida. It's the clone only version. Here are a few pics.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 12, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> What yall think? I think my flower tent thus far is a tad crowded but beautiful...
> View attachment 4363665 View attachment 4363669
> Bodhi love triangle grew into the light honest to God 4 plus inch overnight, well about 30 hours since raising the light (back right). By far my laplata labs durangatang and bodhi love triangle are the fastest growers on the right. My coots mix with a few minor add ins is for sure the way I'm headed in my organic/probiotic journey... wish me luck!
> 
> I seriously need to finally get around to testing soon. It was offered but I politely declined due to not being able to pop them within the month. I wish I could fill my basement lol... all bodhi testers! Any criticism of my flower tent is welcome... ps I know it's a tad crowded in there! Happy growing!!!!


What kind of fly strips are those? A lot of them that style have toxic additives to the sticky stuff. Just an fyi in case you are unaware. 
Plants look great!!

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jul 12, 2019)

I confused NoPest strips with those sticky ribbons for years.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jul 12, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> What kind of fly strips are those? A lot of them that style have toxic additives to the sticky stuff. Just an fyi in case you are unaware.
> Plants look great!!
> 
> Cheers


this is pretty timely, i was unaware of this and about to make this mistake. Are there fly strips that are ok to put in/near a grow tent? My spiders are having trouble keeping up lately.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 12, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> this is pretty timely, i was unaware of this and about to make this mistake. Are there fly strips that are ok to put in/near a grow tent? My spiders are having trouble keeping up lately.


I use these in all growing areas. http://www.woodstreambrands.ca/safer-sticky-strips-insect-traps-5-pack-07-2119can?gclid=CjwKCAjw36DpBRAYEiwAmVVDMD9ha8gRb2UqtJqvwtujGCtqdG1lGN9zlKKzr0B5_Hiyf1ttOQagAxoCxG4QAvD_BwE

Cheers


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 12, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> What yall think? I think my flower tent thus far is a tad crowded but beautiful...
> View attachment 4363665 View attachment 4363669
> Bodhi love triangle grew into the light honest to God 4 plus inch overnight, well about 30 hours since raising the light (back right). By far my laplata labs durangatang and bodhi love triangle are the fastest growers on the right. My coots mix with a few minor add ins is for sure the way I'm headed in my organic/probiotic journey... wish me luck!
> 
> I seriously need to finally get around to testing soon. It was offered but I politely declined due to not being able to pop them within the month. I wish I could fill my basement lol... all bodhi testers! Any criticism of my flower tent is welcome... ps I know it's a tad crowded in there! Happy growing!!!!


Good lord Jah, soak your media with some BT!


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 12, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Good lord Jah, soak your media with some BT!


I've tried (3) BT products personally and not one worked a dam on gnats after multiple applications. Maybe it only works on certain species or something, but I've never had good luck. Best way, imo, are a shit ton of hypoaspis miles (beneficial soil mites) and a shit ton of sticky traps to get as many adults as possible. I've personally had little success with nematodes as well, but that could be my doing as it does state the soil needs to remain moist for weeks after application to be effective.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 12, 2019)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> I've tried (3) BT products personally and not one worked a dam on gnats after multiple applications. Maybe it only works on certain species or something, but I've never had good luck. Best way, imo, are a shit ton of hypoaspis miles (beneficial soil mites) and a shit ton of sticky traps to get as many adults as possible. I've personally had little success with nematodes as well, but that could be my doing as it does state the soil needs to remain moist for weeks after application to be effective.


I used this and with one application mine were gone. .4oz/gallon https://southernag.com/residential-products/thuricide-bt-caterpiller-control/

Others swear by this https://www.amazon.com/Ecological-Labs-AEL20036-Mosquito-Treatment/dp/B007UTE55A

Good luck brother!


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 12, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I used this and with one application mine were gone. .4oz/gallon https://southernag.com/residential-products/thuricide-bt-caterpiller-control/
> 
> Others swear by this https://www.amazon.com/Ecological-Labs-AEL20036-Mosquito-Treatment/dp/B007UTE55A
> 
> Good luck brother!


I heard great things about the eco labs one (second link) also, but I picked up that exact bottle, used it in every watering for a month, and it did nothing! I was not happy. lol Maybe the one you used is more effective, but I've just had such bad luck with these kind of products.

edit: I read some reviews that said to use far over the recommended dose for fungus gnats, so perhaps that is part of the issue. I'll give it another shot.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Jul 12, 2019)

Three Gold Lotus (gold star x snow lotus), sexing in 3 gallon smart pots. Popped above soil June 10th. Figure the tallest is male, hope the other two are female.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 12, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Couple from Bodhi..... loving these View attachment 4363699Soar... this is my favorite... keeper no matter.. takes whatever I throw at it... love itView attachment 4363700
> It’s a she Lucky Wookie 8!!


damn finally somebody else whos grown it out. how do you describe the smells and taste? I had two identical phenos of female. Super big spear makers, very light heady high?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 12, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Looking good there diesel, bug catchers are doing a good job too


 Ya they were when I put em up weeks ago lol got new ones today.



SCJedi said:


> Good lord Jah, soak your media with some BT!


 I also have not had great luck with BT or DE. Sticky traps and neem oil in only the top of my bed has been keeping adults and possibly some larva at bay. No damage to my growing plants is what I'm most concerned about. With synthetics I never had a nat problem but with organics seem to be different story. 

I have heard that worm castings also keep them away but have no idea if there is any truth to that. I think I heard coot say it on a kis podcast but not 100 percent. In the next week I should be able to harvest some and lay it over the top of my bed and test this theory. They were fed a healthy diet of Malibu compost aerated with pumice along with all the rock dusts and karanja cake, neem, kelp etc that's in my soil so I know it will jive and not to introduce any new elements to my bed. Lots of hypoasis mites in my Malibu compost in my bed and worm bin... just not enough I guess. I have found the simpler I keep things in the way of organics/growing the more success I seem to have providing my starting soil is on point. But certainly do tell if someone has a organic friendly nat cure. These little basterds are annoying!

Anyway a little update on my veg tent. They are a tad root bound as I'm trying to keep them from blowing up to fast as I have prob 8 or 9 weeks till harvest and need to save room for rooting a few cuts from flower tent. Giving them a small neem drench so figured I'd post a pic. I'm excited bout these but have a bit to wait sadly.
 yes it's still messy lol. But they all healthy!


----------



## jungle666 (Jul 12, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Ya they were when I put em up weeks ago lol got new ones today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll have to get some of those bug catchers,they certainly do a good job


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 12, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> I’ll have to get some of those bug catchers,they certainly do a good job



Dont know what I'd do without em! As others have said some have toxic junk in them so get the non toxic ones (not hard to find). If you cant dont allow them to touch plants and your prob fine long as your careful about it. Dont buy at the grow shop. Find a ace hardware and they run about $2.30 or 50. 

I have heard mosquito dunks work well and are safe but I dont have the balls to possibly wreck $500 in soil to test that out. Someone correct me if I'm an idiot for even saying this, just what I heard... on the chance anyone KNOWS not HEARD this is safe PLEASE enlighten us all! Happy growing bodhi friends!!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 12, 2019)

It may dry me out quicker but I'm going to put a clip fan or 2 below canopy and try to make it to windy down there for the little basterds... I wont lie it's starting to drive me a tad nuts but I suppose till I see drooping or somthing from root damage I'll be happy and shut up.... 

Anyone have some sexy bodhi bud porn to share? I'm having bodhi withdrawls tonight and could use the boost... only 8 days from flip... no buds yet lol... nothing to sexy about my recent photos... happy growing!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 12, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Ya they were when I put em up weeks ago lol got new ones today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Dunks are just BT, totally safe, but they never worked on my gnats!

You're doing what works for me. yellow sticky traps catch the fliers, larvae hatch and become fliers, and become stuck.

I remember getting stuck in those fly paper things when I was a kid, I'd be wrapped like the mummy in the groom!

Takes about 3 weeks, usually, til you've broken their cycle and gotten all the egg layers.

I never found gnats to be a problem for anything but seedlings, and they will mess them up, plus they are obnoxious when you're wearing a headlamp!

I've gotten them in both mud and coco, and combos...organic or salts, they're fooking gnats, they don't care where they are!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 12, 2019)

If you are going bti route get the most concentrated you can. Don't waste money on dunks.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006JLMQG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## HamNEggs (Jul 12, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> If you are going bti route get the most concentrated you can. Don't waste money on dunks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006JLMQG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I had gnats from new soil a couple times and that stuff works like a champ.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 13, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> If you are going bti route get the most concentrated you can. Don't waste money on dunks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006JLMQG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Dunks kept gnat population to reasonable numbers..... 
Gnatrol had them gone in days and no return in 2 years.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 13, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Picture updates. If anyone feels I am posting to much, put me in check. I haven't seen too much on the mango hashplant, so I wanted to put up pictures for people looking for reasons to grow it.
> 
> MHP #1
> 1 side of it's canopy.
> ...


Please post as many pics of beautiful bud as you can...no complaints from me!!!!


----------



## cindysid (Jul 13, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Dunks kept gnat population to reasonable numbers.....
> Gnatrol had them gone in days and no return in 2 years.


 I bought the Gnatrol, but haven't used it so far. I may do it just for good measure. I solved my gnat and pm problem with 2 additional oscillating fans. Neither the pm or the gnats like that much!


----------



## InstadovB (Jul 13, 2019)

Thee lowest space monkey bud that I clipped to test. This is the closest one to being done. 
This next one is my space monkey potential keeper depending on how it smokes. I was gone for a few days and the plants were slightly drying between each feed hence the massively burnt tips. I have since bumped waterings to 6 times a day across the room. I wouldn't be surprised if it needs another bump before they are done. I can't wait to dial this cut. 
Edit: not the super burnt tips photo. Can't find that one, but here is a ssdd lower though as well. Is this the wizard hat pheno I've read about? 
Happy growing dudes.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jul 13, 2019)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> I heard great things about the eco labs one (second link) also, but I picked up that exact bottle, used it in every watering for a month, and it did nothing! I was not happy. lol Maybe the one you used is more effective, but I've just had such bad luck with these kind of products.
> 
> edit: I read some reviews that said to use far over the recommended dose for fungus gnats, so perhaps that is part of the issue. I'll give it another shot.


Half inch of horticultural sand on top of the pots stops them getting in or out, and you won't have to use any nasty toxic shit on your girls. Good luck with it!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 13, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Thee lowest space monkey bud that I clipped to test. This is the closest one to being done. View attachment 4364489
> This next one is my space monkey potential keeper depending on how it smokes. I was gone for a few days and the plants were slightly drying between each feed hence the massively burnt tips. I have since bumped waterings to 6 times a day across the room. I wouldn't be surprised if it needs another bump before they are done. I can't wait to dial this cut. View attachment 4364493
> Edit: not the super burnt tips photo. Can't find that one, but here is a ssdd lower though as well. Is this the wizard hat pheno I've read about? View attachment 4364499
> Happy growing dudes.


Probably won’t be good smoke. Just let it go a couple weeks and send the buds to Hillbill.


----------



## InstadovB (Jul 13, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Probably won’t be good smoke. Just let it go a couple weeks and send the buds to Hillbill.


How about some trim? Looks very smokable...


----------



## InstadovB (Jul 13, 2019)

Don't mean to crowd but this pic is worthy I believe. 21 inch donkey incoming. It is not even under what I would call sufficient light. Mango Hashplant #1 day 44. I am loving this strain so far. I wish you guys had smell-o-vision. I remember someone saying they wanted some Bodhi porn, and I hope this will cover you fiends for the next couple of days. I did mess with the color to tone back the yellow from the gavita. Love you dudes.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 13, 2019)

It’s a she as well... luck of the draw...I will take clones and keep her around... great smelling stems My favorite plant
Soar... naming her Sorena


----------



## N.R.G. (Jul 14, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Ya they were when I put em up weeks ago lol got new ones today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been using Go Gnats for many years. Have never had an issue with gnats while using it. Just mix it in your res and you're good. It's natural as well.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 14, 2019)

a few of last seasons silver mountain x pleiadian love nest crosses. seeds that were left on the ground due to laziness last year. good pest resistence so far. no real haze smells developing yet though.
the cool creek gsc x pleiadian love nest is doing well also, even though that the streetlight hps comes on at night above it. one male still might be lurking yet to show sex. 

the chem d x ssdd is showing what i hope to be leaf variegation instead of tmv. might be the costco soil that i am testing that is affecting it. 
the bbhp f2's are adjusting to the light outdoors & are flourishing after their brief reveg period.


----------



## SimpleBox (Jul 14, 2019)

Props for not giving a F about neighbors or pigs, Mr Childs


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 14, 2019)

JBC says a bodhi drop coming in a week or so

Heres the new strains dropping 

New Releases we Expect:

Strawberry Goji (Goji OG bcut x Strawberry Milk)
Strawberry Mama (Strawberry Milk x OMG)
Old Soul (Pinesoul x Old Mother Ghani)
Kodama (Lush x Strawberry Milk)
Sun RA (SFV OG x Wookie 15)
Strawberry Unicorn (Strawberry Milk x Purple Unicorn f3)
Mothers Hashplant (Mothers Milk x 88g13/hp)
DLA 11 (Vintage Lebanese x 88g13/hp)

We will have a limited number of new supernatural selections:

Gods Paintbrush (Ethiopian Paintbrush x OMG)


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 14, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> JBC says a bodhi drop coming in a week or so
> 
> Heres the new strains dropping
> 
> ...


Any word on restocks or just new strains dropping


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 14, 2019)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Any word on restocks or just new strains dropping


Yes it says there will be restocks too but doesn’t list specific strains


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 14, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Yes it says there will be restocks too but doesn’t list specific strains


Thnx


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 14, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Too much Calcium was the concern. So far I have not seen any deficiencies or lock outs.I'm waiting on a few more ingredients and I will be mixing up another batch next week.I'm going the SIPs route with 2 15-gallon earthboxes. A lucky wookie #8 and strawberry sunshine will be transplanted into them nxt week as well.HTH


How did ur strawberry sunshine turn out


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 14, 2019)

SimpleBox said:


> Props for not giving a F about neighbors or pigs, Mr Childs


house next door just got sold last week for $495k in a quick sale due to divorce. previous neighbors were cool & ate the veggies they were given, although he did ask me to pull one flower that grew through the fence. anybody that asks in the neighborhood will receive, most get help & seeds, along with dried flowers to create their own one day stint in trim jail. 

as far as the law is concerned: i feel they need to chase the rapists & pedophiles. bothering a guy growing flowers not for profit, but just to see how the genetics not created in his area pan out, who freely gives them away, is a waste of departmental resources.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 14, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> JBC says a bodhi drop coming in a week or so
> 
> Heres the new strains dropping
> 
> ...


saw that email...

"mothers hashplant..." = yes indeed


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 14, 2019)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> How did ur strawberry sunshine turn out


Great.Just went into jars about 3-4 days ago.Nepali OG is definitely coming through on the flavor side of things,dank,musty,earthy notes just like a goji cut I have going.Aroma is more ssdd floral,not too pronounced,but I imagine the smell will come around in the jars like they usually do for me.It did not like being topped(unlike the Lucky Wookie) stretched quite a bit after 12/12 with decent sized buds for tops but internodal space quite far apart.I also had it in the corner,sharing a 15gal sips with another plant,so this might not be the most fair review/rundown.I believe i posted some grow pics on here.A really pretty orange colored bud after initial dry.Just happened to swipe a nug after i burped a jar,before reading your post


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 14, 2019)

What's up with Tiger Melon x SSDD? Ive got two in seedling stage right now.Anybody grow that one out?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 15, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Great.Just went into jars about 3-4 days ago.Nepali OG is definitely coming through on the flavor side of things,dank,musty,earthy notes just like a goji cut I have going.Aroma is more ssdd floral,not too pronounced,but I imagine the smell will come around in the jars like they usually do for me.It did not like being topped(unlike the Lucky Wookie) stretched quite a bit after 12/12 with decent sized buds for tops but internodal space quite far apart.I also had it in the corner,sharing a 15gal sips with another plant,so this might not be the most fair review/rundown.I believe i posted some grow pics on here.A really pretty orange colored bud after initial dry.Just happened to swipe a nug after i burped a jar,before reading your post
> View attachment 4365235


She looks gud, thanks for the info. Nice to know shes not a fan of topping. I got 4 in veg now about a week or so old.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 15, 2019)

Anybody have any info on Ethiopian Paintbrush?

I tried googling but nothing came up


----------



## Warpedpassage (Jul 15, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Anybody have any info on Ethiopian Paintbrush?
> 
> I tried googling but nothing came up


And is ethiopian paintbrush same as ethiopian banana?


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jul 15, 2019)

I got that JBC email last night was just like... yep, there goes my money.

Strawberry Gogi, Strawberry Unicorn, and Old Soul in particular are calling to me, and I'm pretty curios about the Kodama. What's that Lush mamma all about?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2019)

Just popped a bunch of oldies but goodies.

Mothers milk (one of my all time fav)
Goji og
Ssdd

And a couple old testers...

Legend OG x Snow lotus 
Kudro x G13/HP

Was worried they may be a bit old, but looking like a bunch popped.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 15, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Just popped a bunch of oldies but goodies.
> 
> Mothers milk (one of my all time fav)
> Goji og
> ...


That legends og is a fun one to run. I got done really unique anise terps. Structure similar to gogi og. Good luck.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 15, 2019)

4 Black Triangle up in red Solos!
5 Soulmate at 61 days. Truly spectacular looking and fading. All had some amber yesterday and will check soon. May chop something today.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jul 15, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> a few of last seasons silver mountain x pleiadian love nest crosses. seeds that were left on the ground due to laziness last year. good pest resistence so far. no real haze smells developing yet though.
> View attachment 4365084the cool creek gsc x pleiadian love nest is doing well also, even though that the streetlight hps comes on at night above it. one male still might be lurking yet to show sex.
> View attachment 4365094
> the chem d x ssdd is showing what i hope to be leaf variegation instead of tmv. might be the costco soil that i am testing that is affecting it. View attachment 4365097
> ...


I had issues with soil I bought from Costco a few months back. It was produced by Whitney farms. Stuff was garbage it gave me fungus gnats big time and I had a bunch of seedlings of various strains damp off. I got a refund and went back to roots organics and problems are gone.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 15, 2019)

I've had fungus gnats come in on castings and composts of all kinds and brands. 

GNATROL


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 15, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> I had issues with soil I bought from Costco a few months back. It was produced by Whitney farms. Stuff was garbage it gave me fungus gnats big time and I had a bunch of seedlings of various strains damp off. I got a refund and went back to roots organics and problems are gone.


it was 9 bucks for 55qts so i just snatched it up for outdoor fun. i really think its best use is meant as an additive, its extra heavy. the tomatoes at one house are flourishing, the others are multiplying, but didnt stretch as much. we'll see if all of the produce planted in it comes out ok. hopefully the chem d x ssdd finishes out the season. would i buy it again, yes, only for a gorilla grow though. i even showed it to the guy from dnc water only soil company, he somewhat frowned at my use of it, until i explained the cost of it & placing underneath the soil i bought from him.


----------



## thezephyr (Jul 15, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Anybody have any info on Ethiopian Paintbrush?
> 
> I tried googling but nothing came up





Warpedpassage said:


> And is ethiopian paintbrush same as ethiopian banana?


Ethiopian paintbrush is not the same as the ethiopian banana. they are sisters from the same ethiopian landrace line, but the banana x omg hybrid had some instability. I think it still has potential as a mother plant for other hybrids, there were minor undesirable traits like partial autoflowering phenos (common in equatorial sativas grown indoors), a few phenos that grew unfertilized seeds in the bracts, and a few phenos had sterile bananas late in flower. I tested the ethiopian banana x omg, and so did another breedbay member. Strayfox has released some hybrids with the banana so it looks like it is definitely stable in other outcrosses.

Mrs. B. mentioned that bodhi was testing the ethiopian paintbrush x omg himself, and that it was impressive and stable. according to bodhi the paintbrush has a turpentine smell, large loose shaggy buds like a big painters brush, and a more standard african sativa high than the banana. There are some pictures of the paintbrush x omg from another tester on breedbay as well, it looks great.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 15, 2019)

thezephyr said:


> Ethiopian paintbrush is not the same as the ethiopian banana. they are sisters from the same ethiopian landrace line, but the banana x omg hybrid had some instability. I think it still has potential as a mother plant for other hybrids, there were minor undesirable traits like partial autoflowering phenos (common in equatorial sativas grown indoors), a few phenos that grew unfertilized seeds in the bracts, and a few phenos sterile bananas late in flower. I tested the ethiopian banana x omg, and so did another breedbay member. Strayfox has released some hybrids with the banana so it looks like it is definitely stable in other outcrosses.
> 
> Mrs. B. mentioned that bodhi was testing the ethiopian paintbrush x omg himself, and that it was impressive and stable. according to bodhi the paintbrush has a turpentine smell, large loose shaggy buds like a big painters brush, and a more standard african sativa high than the banana. There are some pictures of the paintbrush x omg from another tester on breedbay as well, it looks great.


Thanx for the info I was curious about it myself


----------



## Warpedpassage (Jul 16, 2019)

thezephyr said:


> Ethiopian paintbrush is not the same as the ethiopian banana. they are sisters from the same ethiopian landrace line, but the banana x omg hybrid had some instability. I think it still has potential as a mother plant for other hybrids, there were minor undesirable traits like partial autoflowering phenos (common in equatorial sativas grown indoors), a few phenos that grew unfertilized seeds in the bracts, and a few phenos had sterile bananas late in flower. I tested the ethiopian banana x omg, and so did another breedbay member. Strayfox has released some hybrids with the banana so it looks like it is definitely stable in other outcrosses.
> 
> Mrs. B. mentioned that bodhi was testing the ethiopian paintbrush x omg himself, and that it was impressive and stable. according to bodhi the paintbrush has a turpentine smell, large loose shaggy buds like a big painters brush, and a more standard african sativa high than the banana. There are some pictures of the paintbrush x omg from another tester on breedbay as well, it looks great.


That sounds like my kind of flower. Can you comment on the nature of the effects of the ethiopian line? Daytime, up and active, little sedation, or night time, sedation, sleepy time stuff? Any ideas on ethiopian (paintbrush) x omg flowering times.

Many thanks.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 16, 2019)

Is the SFV OG cut bodhi uses indica or sativa?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 16, 2019)

Two Soulmate down at 62 days about 20% amber and over 50% on sugar leaves but calyxes trichs are what I use. One is the real runt of 5 but harder buds than I have seen in a while. Very impressed with frosty buds on all. Have not sampled and there is a bigger than average pheno with big buds and more rangy. All are looking like a bit either side of equal hybreed.

Very strong stems and stench. Persistent Pine/Juniper, solvent like turpentine and suddenly overwhelming grape like Welch’s juice. Still some underlying skunkiness but these will test your carbon filter! Not recommended for urban areas.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jul 16, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Two Soulmate down at 62 days about 20% amber and over 50% on sugar leaves but calyxes trichs are what I use. One is the real runt of 5 but harder buds than I have seen in a while. Very impressed with frosty buds on all. Have not sampled and there is a bigger than average pheno with big buds and more rangy. All are looking like a bit either side of equal hybreed.
> 
> Very strong stems and stench. Persistent Pine/Juniper, solvent like turpentine and suddenly overwhelming grape like Welch’s juice. Still some underlying skunkiness but these will test your carbon filter! Not recommended for urban areas.


Sounds real nice. I've sown 8 soul mate seeds yesterday so i'm very interested to hear your final thoughts after you've had a good smoke of them.

Happy growing.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 16, 2019)

I just had to say day 12 and we have lift off! Little mini buds everywhere! Now only 7 to 8 weeks to go. 

Also from time to time I like to pick a few random pages from a ways back and see the beautiful bud porn all over the bodhi thread. I always go way back and I suggest if you dont do this then do so. You may be surprised what you may have missed back when.. In truth the best thread on RIU and an unbelievable wealth of information on strains, grow practice of all types etc... clearly alot of people here can grow some fire!

I will try and get a tent shot later and maybe a close up or 2 but for now.....
A little silver mountain to help this shitty, hot and boring day at work. This is my #2 pheno I very much wish I saved and hope I can find again in the rest of my pack. Very kick ass strain. Can def recommend growing it. Big yield and tasty after couple months in the jar... hope everyone else is having a better day than me or at least in the ac lol.. happy growing!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 16, 2019)

Your smoking at work it can’t be that bad . Sounds and looks like your winning(tasty looking lil nug)


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 16, 2019)

Is bodhi raspberry hashplant great and Bodhi granola funk


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Is bodhi raspberry hashplant great and Bodhi granola funk



Anything bodhi is great only depends on your taste... I have what I prefer but love variety so try and mix it up. That being said I have never had a bodhi strain that wasn't good. IMO he does an excellent job with the parent selection and clearly holds some prize cuts. 

If you look back in this thread you should find info on both. Tons of granola funk pics in here if you look. Plenty of fine growers party here and do an excellent job bringing bodhi seeds to there full potential. If you know what you prefer just look at what the cross uses for parents and pick. With his gear names are just names lol (and some creative ones at that). But simple answer is yes they are. Tons love the granola funk and the raspberry I think has had some comment as well. Best of luck! Happy growing!!!



SpaceGrease said:


> Your smoking at work it can’t be that bad . Sounds and looks like your winning(tasty looking lil nug)



Well maybe I am being a tad grouchy today.... but at least I can smoke! And thanks it is tasty and I'm enjoying more as I type this.... still at work though... I want to go see my kid and then play with my flower tent ( more bending and tieing )..

Happy growing!


----------



## mrrager420 (Jul 16, 2019)

Uprangewilly said:


> I'm surprised to hear that. I can smell my ssdd over all my other plants in my room. Mine has a spicey, peppery smell and taste. I think you will be pleased with the end result.


Must be the Appalachia dad because i picked up those smells with the blueberry mountain i ran. Good stuff but wasn't potent at all. It was more chill than anything.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Is bodhi raspberry hashplant great and Bodhi granola funk


I'm pretty sure some guys just mentioned in the last 10 pages that Raspberry Hashplant is great and I was just using the search function for Granola Funk a couple days ago. In all the posts I found about it everybody said it was amazing but most also said that it was a low yelder


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 16, 2019)

As promised.. day 11 I think...
 I'm a bit more overgrown than I'd like but they all had a unknown health issue going on so I waited to veg longer, but when they came to the growth was nuts. Impressed with my current mix thus far. Will get rid of a few fan leaves and mainline some in the next few days to open things up a bit. For now I'm just enjoying the rapid growth. I'll throw another pic up after some work is done.. 

On the being over grown lol... my fluence hangers are maxed out but I'm going to leave them connected and use dirt bike straps and lift it another 6-8"... and bend a bunch... already have a couple of them bent down pretty good... good luck to you all and happy growing!


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 17, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Is the SFV OG cut bodhi uses indica or sativa?


If its the original SFV OG from Cali Connect then its most likely a Sativa leaner, but if its the OG Kush (just shortened for some reason), then its most definitely an indica.


----------



## SimpleBox (Jul 17, 2019)

Glg restocked some stuff


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 17, 2019)

GG4 x OMG chuggin along. Would be nice if we got some summer weather . Almost the end of July and we have only had a couple days over 20c lol
 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jul 17, 2019)

Next 5 days here about 95*F of air you can eat.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 17, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Next 5 days here about 95*F of air you can eat.


It’s supposed to be over 100 degrees the next few days in my city

This is why I don’t grow in the summer 

Too damn hot plus the east coast humidity can be a real b*#ch


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 17, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Just popped a bunch of oldies but goodies.
> 
> Mothers milk (one of my all time fav)
> Goji og
> ...


I have a pack of the legend of x snow lotus stashed away somewhere... I want to say it was called jade dragon


----------



## InstadovB (Jul 17, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Next 5 days here about 95*F of air you can eat.


You must be close to my hill.


----------



## Houstini (Jul 17, 2019)

My goji pinesoul I found in a pack. Going on 2 years with this cut, she’s a beauty and makes killer extracts. This is the momma I used for my f2s


----------



## InstadovB (Jul 17, 2019)

Sunshine Daydream early tester nug.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jul 17, 2019)

Amrita stacking nicely


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Jul 18, 2019)

sunshine daydream no till soil. Looks to be best yeilder this year


----------



## hillbill (Jul 18, 2019)

4/5 Soulmate are done, just did 2 at 64 days. These are covered in trikes and loud and all but one are decent size. That one has very hard buds! Loud Pine/Juniper and fuel and Lavender and Skunk waves. These are each a little different but all are impressive.

Can’t wait to sample!


----------



## chiefer888 (Jul 18, 2019)

Goldrunfarms said:


> View attachment 4366780 sunshine daydream no till soil. Looks to be best yeilder this year


Looks like a monster!!


----------



## InstadovB (Jul 18, 2019)

Space monkey lower tester ready to be smoked. My frostiest out of all plants in flower right now.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 18, 2019)

with mothers milk recently winning one of the cups in the sativa category at a recent weed carnival as duke diamond calls them, will there be more of a rush by non bodhi guys to pick up the new cross of mm x 88g13hp ?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 18, 2019)

Hillbill approves that Monkey!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 18, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Space monkey lower tester ready to be smoked. My frostiest out of all plants in flower right now.View attachment 4366810


I miss my monkey so much. Really hope jbc gets a restock soon


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jul 18, 2019)

Goldrunfarms said:


> View attachment 4366780 sunshine daydream no till soil. Looks to be best yeilder this year


She's a beauty! Your gonna have a shed load of fat & smelly buds.

I'd love to be able to grow outdoors like you guys, but with our ridiculous backward laws & half arsed climate in the UK i guess that won't be happening anytime soon.

Hope the summer's kind to your girls.


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 18, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Two Soulmate down at 62 days about 20% amber and over 50% on sugar leaves but calyxes trichs are what I use. One is the real runt of 5 but harder buds than I have seen in a while. Very impressed with frosty buds on all. Have not sampled and there is a bigger than average pheno with big buds and more rangy. All are looking like a bit either side of equal hybreed.
> 
> Very strong stems and stench. Persistent Pine/Juniper, solvent like turpentine and suddenly overwhelming grape like Welch’s juice. Still some underlying skunkiness but these will test your carbon filter! Not recommended for urban areas.


I love being in legal state...no more walking around the house wondering if the neighbors can smell the funk...


----------



## InstadovB (Jul 18, 2019)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I miss my monkey so much. Really hope jbc gets a restock soon


Great Lakes Genetics has monkey a plenty.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 18, 2019)

Look at that beautiful love triangle riding high in the back.( bout middle of pic )... everything looking good over this way.. lights at 50 percent still for now. Anyone have anything better than week 2 pics to post to make me jealous! My buds are coming!!! Happy growing!!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 18, 2019)

Also if anyone see anything to address in my pic besides being overgrown lol let me know. I think my ladies look pretty happy but I'm still learning everyday and am not to proud to take advice. These forums got me to where I am today. Well that and a much better understanding of soil biology lol...
I always say dont be to full of yourself to learn because someone is always better and willing to help you out. Any suggestions? Happy growing!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 19, 2019)

First test vape of Soulmate and it is powerful and relaxing/euphoric. Instant effect. Tastes like spice and lavender and pine with some skunk. Smells like pepper and black powder, like old rolls of jumbo caps when hit with your dad's hammer. Extremely loud and penetrating terps! Waters my eyes .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 19, 2019)

How can you fuck w/“ watered my eyes” , outstanding ,gave me morning wood ,

I had some pinesoul next up but after reading the stress it puts on filter and now your vision . Im pushing it back a run and lemon Thai is taking its spot in the room .


----------



## hillbill (Jul 19, 2019)

Always liked loud girls! No apologies!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 19, 2019)

May have to do extensive testing on these Soulmates.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 19, 2019)

I got jars full and 1/4 room now of loud ,why I’m only pushing it back 1 run  . However that “watered my eyes “ was outstanding and at least for me started my weekend off w/enthusiasm .


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jul 19, 2019)

hillbill said:


> May have to do extensive testing on these Soulmates.


That's a lot of testing for one man. Give me a shout if you need an assistant


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 19, 2019)

just to try and keep up with all the bad ass pictures people are posting... this is my last run of silver mountain #2 pheno (my favorite). This was the last pic I took of her before I cleaned up dead leaves etc. (Was a little lazy and decided to let the plant suck them up and use em lol). And this was about a week from chop if my memory is correct. But its prob best I can do. 

Ill see if I can dig up some other phenos or some clusterfunk pics also... yield was somewhere in the 8.2 to 8.5oz it was a dense big girl. Looks were deceiving on this one as it looked to be yielding the smallest of 3 pheno but was the most. I lollipop alot so what was left was all the good shit lol.. cant see quite the whole plant and buds I dont think, it had alot of golf balls in the middle, but you get the idea anyway... I think I chopped at 9.5 or 10 weeks when the scope told me it was time. Fantastic smoke! Great daytime/ at work high. Happy growing!


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Jul 19, 2019)

I have been searching this forum looking for grows and any information regarding Bodhi's deep line alchemy strains with little luck. I can find little bits and Information but most questions get left unanswered.

I'm looking for drought tolerant Bodhi strains to grow outdoors guerilla style which led me to his DLA series being that most are hashplants from the middle east. It's hot and dry all summer and I struggle to keep my plants hydrated in July and August. I plan on culling undesirable traits and making seeds with the plants that do well selecting for drought tolerance, disease resistance, finishing mid October or earlier, and narcotic effects.

If anyone can give me any advice or opinions regarding which strains from Bodhi would give me the package I'm looking for it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jul 19, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> I love being in legal state...no more walking around the house wondering if the neighbors can smell the funk...


Must be nice... I'm still in a very red state.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jul 19, 2019)

Currently in the outdoor running are a pair of GSD's (GG4 X SSDD) F2 females. I found the best looking male I have seen in many years out of the first pack I ran last year and let him do his thing with the girls. If I had one complaint and one only... it would be that the GG4 x SSDD's stay lime green until the onset of flowering. Tried lots, to no avail. All is well that ends well and they do end very well. The GSD to me is like taking a time-travel back to late 80's Amsterdam toking on Lebanese and Temple Ball hash. My absolute go-to stash. Its always the first Ball jar that is empty. Will be running Amrita and Soar indo next.


----------



## Tha smurf (Jul 20, 2019)

Anyone shipping bodhi to Australia at the moment?


----------



## casperd (Jul 20, 2019)

whats the most stinky bohdi strains just got the mango hashplant and the chem kesey wanted to know if anyone had grown these ?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2019)

S


casperd said:


> whats the most stinky bohdi strains just got the mango hashplant and the chem kesey wanted to know if anyone had grown these ?


Space Monkey, Phone Home, 
Soulmate.


----------



## InstadovB (Jul 20, 2019)

casperd said:


> whats the most stinky bohdi strains just got the mango hashplant and the chem kesey wanted to know if anyone had grown these ?


My two phenos of mango hashplant that I have going right now have a immediate black peppercorn smell at first and then delves into the ripest most mouth watering mango smell. From what I have read, chem kesey would be your better bet for the stank dank.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jul 20, 2019)

casperd said:


> whats the most stinky bohdi strains just got the mango hashplant and the chem kesey wanted to know if anyone had grown these ?


I have not but I heard that the Chem Kesey will knock your socks off in potency. Hope you find a killer pheno.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 20, 2019)

casperd said:


> whats the most stinky bohdi strains just got the mango hashplant and the chem kesey wanted to know if anyone had grown these ?


i have a chem kesey drying now, hopefully it will mute the snobs with sheer power


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 20, 2019)

Little check-in. I've had 2 terpenado's and 2 RKU's vegging for the last couple months. My stud terpenado is perfumey, with some sweet, sour, and dankness behind him. Lady partner is a real stinker on the rub. Was blown back by the rotting garbage skunk smell until I realized what it was... baby shit! You sick mf'ers are right, something appealing about it. Haha. Then one super short and well built RKUv2 and a more moderate sized one. Flipped one week ago, photos coming soon.


----------



## zeeman (Jul 20, 2019)

In honor of the 50th anniversary of the moon landing I put 12 Space Cowboy seeds in solo cups!


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 20, 2019)

zeeman said:


> In honor of the 50th anniversary of the moon landing I put 12 Space Cowboy seeds in solo cups!


Im curious to see how the Larry does with the Wookie, keep us posted please


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 20, 2019)

zeeman said:


> In honor of the 50th anniversary of the moon landing I put 12 Space Cowboy seeds in solo cups!


In honer of the 50th anniversary I'm smoking some Apollo 11 today


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2019)

Guess I’ll vape some Black Gold in honor of the Golden Anniversary!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 20, 2019)

casperd said:


> whats the most stinky bohdi strains just got the mango hashplant and the chem kesey wanted to know if anyone had grown these ?


 @InstadovB hit the nail on the head. Mine was very very mango. With a background smell, prob what he is describing... I think he posted a few pics a week or 2 back and they looked VERY similar to the pheno I had. Good daytime high for sure. I also think I remember it being a land race cross possibly? Someone correct me if in totally wrong in saying this... happy growing and good luck!



InstadovB said:


> My two phenos of mango hashplant that I have going right now have a immediate black peppercorn smell at first and then delves into the ripest most mouth watering mango smell. From what I have read, chem kesey would be your better bet for the stank dank.


 My finding with the mango hashplant were about the same as yours. If it was you posted pics a week or 2 back (think it was you) they looked well cared for and healthy. Hope they finished well for you! Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 20, 2019)

silver mountain #1 pheno at one day shy of week 5. Could not dig up one closer to harvest. But you get the idea. Yielded less than my #2 pheno. But still a big girl this early none the less. Thought I'd share. This was my last run before my current but was in a 7 gallon smart pot grown organic. Not in my 4x4 bed. Happy growing!


----------



## InstadovB (Jul 20, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> @InstadovB hit the nail on the head. Mine was very very mango. With a background smell, prob what he is describing... I think he posted a few pics a week or 2 back and they looked VERY similar to the pheno I had. Good daytime high for sure. I also think I remember it being a land race cross possibly? Someone correct me if in totally wrong in saying this... happy growing and good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> My finding with the mango hashplant were about the same as yours. If it was you posted pics a week or 2 back (think it was you) they looked well cared for and healthy. Hope they finished well for you! Happy growing!


 Mine are on day 52 currently and have a good 14 days to go I'm guessing. Mango Biche is a Colombian strain. I think bodhi got his as a cut from another breeder? I'd have to recheck that to be a hundred percent sure though. Killer strain so far. Had more overall vigor than even my space monkeys. The mango hashplant also doubled in size after the flip. The only underwhelming part so far is the lack of crystals compared to other strains, however, it still has time to build them up. Which doesn't mean much to me until I actually get to smoke it, that is the true test for me.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 20, 2019)

hillbill said:


> S
> 
> Space Monkey, Phone Home,
> Soulmate.


I agree the monkey burned my nose while trimming


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 21, 2019)

What a difference 4 days of warm humid weather can make. 
This is the last picture I shared here on Wednesday.
 
And here is the same GG4 x OMG tester today
 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2019)

My Chocolate Mint and Spearmint have gone nuts here. Everything is lush and green from frequent rains and blooms like never before on almost every weed and tree. 
Normally getting browner by the day in July.

Wisconsin hometown was hammered by the Derecho overnight Friday and parts could be without electricity for weeks, thousands of trees down.

Acquaintances in Southern Arkansas got over a foot of rain from Barry.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm just about to order a couple of packs of Raspberry hashplant from JBC but I can't decide which 2 packs of freebies I should go for. 
Anybody with any info or experience on Chem1 x SSDD or Butterscotch x SSDD ?

Cheers


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 21, 2019)

If I had to guess this was maybe the start of week 2, 2.5 of my last go round. I did not date mark this one. Left front silver mountain #3, back left silver #2 (my favorite) back right is the silver #1 pheno. Middle is clusterfunk #2 pheno and front right the #1 pheno. Both exhibited purple orange and red fall leave colors late in flower during the fade. VERY VERY COOL. yeild was respectable to massive on both strains. I get VERY stoned and numb almost on the clusterfunk. Has alot of chem traits and smells in the 2 phenos I had. CF did well from clone also. Had lots of roots in 5 days and tons 3 inches long out of rapid rooter at 7 or 8 days. Fast rooter. Anyone that has a hard time cloning should run this strain as it roots itself easy. I hope I can find a late flower pic to post! Thought I'd share.. happy growing!


----------



## thezephyr (Jul 21, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> I have been searching this forum looking for grows and any information regarding Bodhi's deep line alchemy strains with little luck. I can find little bits and Information but most questions get left unanswered.
> 
> I'm looking for drought tolerant Bodhi strains to grow outdoors guerilla style which led me to his DLA series being that most are hashplants from the middle east. It's hot and dry all summer and I struggle to keep my plants hydrated in July and August. I plan on culling undesirable traits and making seeds with the plants that do well selecting for drought tolerance, disease resistance, finishing mid October or earlier, and narcotic effects.
> 
> If anyone can give me any advice or opinions regarding which strains from Bodhi would give me the package I'm looking for it would be greatly appreciated.


for drought and heat tolerance nothing does better than a pure lebanese in my experience. Based on that I'd recommend the new lebanese x 88g13hp dla.

real seed co has a great pure lebanese line gathered in the foothils around the bekaa valley hashmaking region. unfortunately real seed co's germ rates are hit and miss.


----------



## thezephyr (Jul 21, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> That sounds like my kind of flower. Can you comment on the nature of the effects of the ethiopian line? Daytime, up and active, little sedation, or night time, sedation, sleepy time stuff? Any ideas on ethiopian (paintbrush) x omg flowering times.
> Many thanks.


sure, here's my report and documentation from my ethiopian banana tester grow including effects and flowering times. hope this helps out.



thezephyr said:


> ethiopian banana x omg testers round 2 highlights:
> pheno 5 vine pheno/ spiderplant
> View attachment 4167722View attachment 4167724View attachment 4167725
> crazy lateral branching, and creeper vine colas growing through the other plants
> ...





thezephyr said:


> Here are some highlights from round 1 of the ethiopian banana x omg afghani tester grow
> pheno 2 alien facegrabber
> View attachment 4163643 View attachment 4163645 View attachment 4163647 View attachment 4163659
> hash
> ...





thezephyr said:


> sure man, it's pretty long though. I had some problems in the first round and did a second grow from clone, unfortunately the line turned out to be unstable.
> If any of the other ethiopian banana hybrids make it to release, I will definitely pick those up because there were a couple amazing phenos in this line.
> 
> flower time
> ...


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 21, 2019)

New Bodhi drop is tomorrow 7:20 pm est at jbc


----------



## N.R.G. (Jul 21, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> I'm just about to order a couple of packs of Raspberry hashplant from JBC but I can't decide which 2 packs of freebies I should go for.
> Anybody with any info or experience on Chem1 x SSDD or Butterscotch x SSDD ?
> 
> Cheers


Soul Mate is a must have IMO. Also, better buy them tonight, when the new drop goes live tomorrow no more buy one get one. It will be buy two get one.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2019)

Just sampled first Soulmate today and I agree. Spread of phenos and all kinds of smells drying like Pine and Lavender and citrus with a dopey incense and musk or something, complex and strong. Seriously loud and wonderful.
Quick effects of a euphoric high and energetic with no couchlock or paranoia but strong and seems a bit confusing too. Sense of time shot in the ass.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 21, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> New Bodhi drop is tomorrow 7:20 pm est at jbc


Sorry if it was already said, but do you know what is being dropped tomorrow?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2019)

4 Black Triangle just fine in early veg 19/5 in red Solos. 

1 Soulmate left, probably harvest tomorrow maybe at 68 days.

Also one Phone Home early in flower and going good so far.

That’s all.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jul 21, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Sorry if it was already said, but do you know what is being dropped tomorrow?


It's a lot of stuff with the strawberry milk male, dla11, a new Supernatural selections, some SFV og crosses, mother's milk x 88g13hp; JBC hasn't said what's getting restocked from the old stuff though, just a look at the new offerings.


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jul 21, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Sorry if it was already said, but do you know what is being dropped tomorrow?


It's listed right at the top of page 2296.


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Jul 21, 2019)

Check out my outdoor bodhi grow! Sunshine daydream and neroli 91 are the top performers.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jul 22, 2019)

N.R.G. said:


> Soul Mate is a must have IMO. Also, better buy them tonight, when the new drop goes live tomorrow no more buy one get one. It will be buy two get one.


Cheers N.R.G. I've just sown 8 Soul Mates with another pack in the fridge, but you can never have too much of a good thing. 



hillbill said:


> Just sampled first Soulmate today and I agree. Spread of phenos and all kinds of smells drying like Pine and Lavender and citrus with a dopey incense and musk or something, complex and strong. Seriously loud and wonderful.
> Quick effects of a euphoric high and energetic with no couchlock or paranoia but strong and seems a bit confusing too. Sense of time shot in the ass.


Thanks hillbill. Maybe i should get another pack. How did they yield ?


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jul 22, 2019)

On second thoughts I think i'll hold fire until the new drop is in stock. I need to add Mothers Hashplant to my order.

Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 22, 2019)

dream beaver chugging along. kinda skinny and spindley like the Apollo 11 but not quite as bad. glad I didnt top it. Think I may hit one with a Fire OG and make some Firecrotch.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jul 22, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> dream beaver chugging along. kinda skinny and spindley like the Apollo 11 but not quite as bad. glad I didnt top it. Think I may hit one with a Fire OG and make some Firecrotch.


Haha like the name. Or how about Burning Bush or Fiery Watch Springs


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 22, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> dream beaver chugging along. kinda skinny and spindley like the Apollo 11 but not quite as bad. glad I didnt top it. Think I may hit one with a Fire OG and make some Firecrotch.


early resin on dream beaver in veg ?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 22, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> early resin on dream beaver in veg ?


didnt notice any but wasnt really looking either. definetly throwing it on pretty quick in the first couple weeks of flower, although not as much as my HAOGxSSDD X Helena. 3 weeks in and its already rock hard and frost covered. Gonna be some stanky golf ball couch lock funk!


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Jul 22, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> On second thoughts I think i'll hold fire until the new drop is in stock. I need to add Mothers Hashplant to my order.
> 
> Thanks for your input guys.


Thanks to JBC's ongoing BOGO, I've purchased Dread Bread, Herer HP, and SSDD (before it's gone). Freebies were Soul Mate, Gold Star x Snow Lotus, and Sundance (Lemon Thai Indy x Wookie) which I am quite excited about. Can't beat $40 a pack... Making the switch to Bodhi finally and I feel that these should check quite a few boxes.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 22, 2019)

Jbc,appears old stock has refreshed ! Christmas in July


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 22, 2019)

jbc also has new freebies

White Afghani (The White x OMG)
Kush 4 x Snow Lotus
Gorilla Ghani (GG4 x OMG)
Granola Funk remix (OGKB x Wookie)


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jul 22, 2019)

It's like he times these things for when I can least afford them  The raffle seems like a pretty cool way to distribute the limited freebies without hurting any feelings, though.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 22, 2019)

does anyone have any info on the kush 4 cut bodhi uses?


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 22, 2019)

So what did everybody grab . I snagged a pack of strawberry mama


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jul 22, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> does anyone have any info on the kush 4 cut bodhi uses?


Kush 4, iirc, is a cut that came from Neville. If you can find the description of the Kush4 DLA, bodhi offered up a bit of its history.


----------



## Chronic811 (Jul 22, 2019)

bongrip101 said:


> So what did everybody grab . I snagged a pack of strawberry mama


Black triangle


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jul 22, 2019)

bongrip101 said:


> So what did everybody grab . I snagged a pack of strawberry mama


black triangle, mothers hashplant and white afghani freebie


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 22, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Black triangle


That was my second choice! but i'm a fan of OMG


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 22, 2019)

bongrip101 said:


> So what did everybody grab . I snagged a pack of strawberry mama


Mothers Hashplant,Sun RA,and Lemon Wookie v2 freebie

bummed they didnt get a restock on Amrita.I wanted that too

i went to make a 2nd purchase to get Gods Paintbrush and Strawberry Goji but Gods Paintbrush had already sold out so i guess I'll wait til GLG or Headiegardens gets their restock to get those 2.Hopefully one of them will get some more Amrita too


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 22, 2019)

Here's my 4 SSDD outdoor run


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 22, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> JBC says a bodhi drop coming in a week or so
> 
> Heres the new strains dropping
> 
> ...


I just picked up a few packs.
Strawberry Gogi
Old Soul
and Lemon Lotus for the freebie.

Add it to the bodhi collection


----------



## Chronic811 (Jul 22, 2019)

Chem 1 x ssdd freebie around day 60


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 22, 2019)

Love triangle standing tall in the back. So tall it hit the light and got a tad crisp but still praying so whatever.

Someone on last page mentioned apollo 11 and while not really bodhi related..... look at my apollo pheno with the sativa dom. leaves on it. You can see it front and center first pic. Here's another...


I just watered a few min ago so a tad saggy but will be praying again when lights come on tomorrow. I love indica dom plants but isn't sativa skinny leaves just the shit?

Nice pics everyone. To many members to name last couple pages. You know who you are. Impressive.... happy growing!!!

EDIT: @Goldrunfarms, that outdoor cali grow is bad ass. Wish I could let my bitches get huge like that this year outdoors! Another update soon please lol. Nothing like the sun...


----------



## SFnone (Jul 22, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> does anyone have any info on the kush 4 cut bodhi uses?


I asked the same thing a little under a year ago- page 2040 has some good info


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 23, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> View attachment 4368606
> 
> Love triangle standing tall in the back. So tall it hit the light and got a tad crisp but still praying so whatever.
> 
> ...


Might want to try bending that love triangle down. Use some string and a bamboo pole/hangar etc. Looking good though!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 23, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Might want to try bending that love triangle down. Use some string and a bamboo pole/hangar etc. Looking good though!


 Its bent down 90 degrees in the back about a foot with a 3' bamboo steak and green tape. But yes I should be doing it again... it's one stretchy lady. Also stripped tons of braches down low, first 2ft of stalk are bare... happy growing!

Edit: for those who may have interest in growing love triangle. Some of the bigger fan leaves look like (down low) that they have a tad to much nitrogen in my coots mix. Every other plant has loved it and all look great. Different strokes for different plants I guess. May only be this pheno but others who have grown it may be able to comment.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jul 23, 2019)

Amrita is massive and super easy to grow. 
It smells like candy sprees or something like that. It’s amazing whatever it is lol


----------



## z.bud (Jul 23, 2019)

Bodhi drop tomorrow at GLG


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 23, 2019)

z.bud said:


> Bodhi drop tomorrow at GLG



Thanks for teasing me.... my mortgage has to come first this week... to all those can spend... good luck I hope you all do well. Looking forward to seeing some newer crosses in the forum... happy growing!!! A little silver mountain from last round started getting frosty very early! Just found this so figured I'd try to keep up.

@SubZer0Genetics that's looking like a beauty! Keep posting progress.. she looking real good and cared for.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 23, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Thanks for teasing me.... my mortgage has to come first this week... to all those can spend... good luck I hope you all do well. Looking forward to seeing some newer crosses in the forum... happy growing!!! A little silver mountain from last round started getting frosty very early! Just found this so figured I'd try to keep up.
> 
> @SubZer0Genetics that's looking like a beauty! Keep posting progress.. she looking real good and cared for.View attachment 4369042


i dont think much will be limited, so pay for the roof thats covering the plants first. as for the new sun ra (sfv og x wookie) i'd really like to see how it fares compared to secret chief.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 23, 2019)

i gotta spend an upcoming off day with family to see which flowers will take the most importance when it comes to revegging focus for the fall's indoor grow


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 23, 2019)

z.bud said:


> Bodhi drop tomorrow at GLG


Is there anything you can recommend... I’m just getting started with Bodhi.. I wanted landrace... so opted for some Soar seeds...and got Lucky Wookie 8 freebies...I like a buzzzzing head but can feel it in the body as well.. also I’m a veteran smoker!!! I GET HI...My tolerance is above average level.. something alone the hybrid lines... I just finish some Barney Farms Acapulco Gold... it’s straight... hell others like it more than I do... almost a bummer.. but as long as there super happy.. then I guess I’m ok..
Then I got some GG12... one thing is for sure... this shit stank... stank the most in the world... frosty as I ever seen a bud....yet I’m like... it’s ok... it stink to bad to grow... and I’m not to the roof...after blazing it....I almost got my 60x 100x and check they damn trichomes..

So outta all these plants/seeds, I beg anyone to tell me what to try...
I’m looking for those seeds that you know your high...EVERY TIME YOU FIRE IT UP...
I’ve had this before all the names came about...
Don’t get me wrong I get lit.. but that smiley face soaring high... it’s been a minute..
Sorry for the venting fellas.. I’m willing to spend... but in the end I wanna grin..

And sadly I almost burnt my damn Soar plant up!!!


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 23, 2019)

I just left the site.. what are the New releases?


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 23, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Is there anything you can recommend... I’m just getting started with Bodhi.. I wanted landrace... so opted for some Soar seeds...and got Lucky Wookie 8 freebies...I like a buzzzzing head but can feel it in the body as well.. also I’m a veteran smoker!!! I GET HI...My tolerance is above average level.. something alone the hybrid lines... I just finish some Barney Farms Acapulco Gold... it’s straight... hell others like it more than I do... almost a bummer.. but as long as there super happy.. then I guess I’m ok..
> Then I got some GG12... one thing is for sure... this shit stank... stank the most in the world... frosty as I ever seen a bud....yet I’m like... it’s ok... it stink to bad to grow... and I’m not to the roof...after blazing it....I almost got my 60x 100x and check they damn trichomes..
> 
> So outta all these plants/seeds, I beg anyone to tell me what to try...
> ...


a family member that has more disposable income than i got the mothers milk females that he got from me tested, & the lab commented that they were the best mm that the lab has seen...


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 23, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> I just left the site.. what are the New releases?


more than likely...?

Strawberry Goji (Goji OG [B Cut] x Strawberry Milk)
Strawberry Mama (Strawberry Milk x OMG)
Old Soul (Pinesoul x OMG)
Kodama (Lush x Strawberry Milk)
Sun RA (SFV OG x Wookie 15)
Strawberry Unicorn (Strawberry Milk x Purple Unicorn F3)
Mothers Hashplant (Mothers Milk x 88G13HP)
DLA 11 (Vintage Lebanese x 88G13HP)

Supernatural Selections:
Gods Paintbrush (Ethiopian Paintbrush x OMG)


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 23, 2019)

im just glad to not see limited availibilty & numbers like 5 available by any of them...


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 23, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> im just glad to not see limited availibilty & numbers like 5 available by any of them...


Appreciate that man .. I’m on them


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 24, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> i gotta spend an upcoming off day with family to see which flowers will take the most importance when it comes to revegging focus for the fall's indoor grow View attachment 4369052View attachment 4369053


Sweet kettle 



mr. childs said:


> more than likely...?
> 
> Strawberry Goji (Goji OG [B Cut] x Strawberry Milk)
> Strawberry Mama (Strawberry Milk x OMG)
> ...



Strawberry Mama
Strawberry Unicorn
Mothers Hashplant
DLA 11

Would be my choices . Both the OMG and PU F3 testers I have are really nice and potent. HydroRed sold me on the MM awhile back along with everything I have seen and read about the DLA and 88G13HP tells me that cross should be kickass.

Here is a shot of a clone of the GG4 x OMG #3 tester I ran inside.


Cheers


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jul 24, 2019)

*NEW BODHI DROP AT GREAT LAKES GENETICS Coming on JULY 24TH AT 6PM EDT*

*A COMPLETE RESTOCK OF ALL CURRENTLY AVAILABLE STRAINS.*
*Dropping 10 new strains*
*Several new Freebies*

*And a fundraiser for a Afghani friend of the Bodhi Family.*
*Kandahar Black (with petrolia headstash freebie)*
 $108 per pack. 100% of all proceeds go to this cause. _Limited 1 per customer _Limited to 6 per vendor so don’t be upset if you miss them.

*New Releases*
*Strawberry Goji (Goji OG B-cut x Strawberry Milk)*
*Strawberry Mama (Strawberry Milk x Old Mother Ghani)*
*Old Soul (Pinesoul x Old Mother Ghani)*
*Kodama (Lush x Strawberry Milk)*
*Sun RA (SFV OG x Wookie 15)*
*Strawberry Unicorn (Strawberry Milk x Purple Unicorn F3)*
*Mothers Hashplant (Mothers Milk x 88g13/hp)*
*Deep Line Academy #11 (Vintage Lebanese x 88g13/hp)*
*Gods Paintbrush* (Ethiopian Paintbrush x Old Mother Ghani)*
*limited to 11 per vendor 1 per customer*

*And all Bodhi gear is Buy 2 Get 1 pack for free from the Bodhi freebie list.*
(There will be a selection box at Check out with the currant available freebies.)

*Here are the new and currant freebies.*

Gorilla Ghani (GG4 x Old Mother Ghani) out door freebie.

Granola Funk Remix (OGKB x Wookie) out door freebie.

Kush 4 x Snow Lotus

White Afghani

Soul Mate (Pinesol X Wookie)

Terpenado

Lemon Lotus (Lemon G x Snow lotus)

Healing Hashplant

GG4 x SSDD (Outdoor)

Dread Bread x Sunshine Daydream

Lemon Afghani (Lemong X OMG

More Cowbells OGKB Remix

Lucky Wookie 8 (Lucky Charms x Wookie)

Soraya (Afkansastan x Snow lotus)

Chem D x SSDD

Tigermelon 2 x Sunshine Daydrean

RoadKill Unicorn V.2,

Silver Lotus (SSH X Snow Lotus)

J1 Hashplant (J1 x 88G13HP)

Snow Leopard V2 (Tiger Melon Cherry X SL,

Sky Lotus

Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)

Butterscotch X SSDD

Chem 1 X SSDD

GoldStar X Snow Lotus

Heavenly Hashplant (Bubba Kastu X 88g13H/P)

Lemon HashplantV2 (lemon g X 88g13H/P)

Lemon Wookie V2 (Lemon g X Wookie 14)

Lojack (Vintage Jack X Snow Lotus)

Lucky WookieV.2 (Lucky Charms 75 X Wookie)

Ortega Durian X Snow Lotus

Space Cake (GSC Forum X Snow Lotus)

Wookie 7 X Dread Bread

SSH X 88g13/HP


©2019 GREAT LAKES GENETICS | GLG PO BOX 514 CLIO MI 48420

Web Version Web Version Preferences Preferences Forward Forward Unsubscribe Unsubscribe


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 24, 2019)

Man this is exciting


----------



## hillbill (Jul 24, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Man this is exciting


Looks like you got a woody even! Avatar!


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 24, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Man this is exciting


indeed of course. although it'd be nice just to collect, i am not trying for the ethiopian paintbrush. plenty of time left in life, but i don't want to spend the next two years focusing on getting that strain acclimated to my environment to produce the best results from it. @Bad Dawg caught some flack on limited releases & people were unable to secure beans, so i am bowing out of this one.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 24, 2019)

Exciting list for sure best out of all bohdi banks . Personally my cash through the mail days are long time gone . Rip my popping every 2019 pack dream .

Edit: holding out hope for 420 2020 every pack dream now .


----------



## hillbill (Jul 24, 2019)

Last of 5 Soulmate just got cut. 8 days after first two and 6 days after other 2. Put the first into daytime rotation noting it may not be good for complex tasks around machinery or driving. A bit disorientating or disorienting, your choice.

Pine and fuel and one so far a very strong Lavender and English Leather. Very much Pine/Juniper throughout flower. All very loud and wonderful. Easy to grow and some nice yields possible. No real issues but plants spread themselves through a range of mid-hybreed expressions but the two biggest with big buds are almost identical.

Recommended!


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jul 24, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Last of 5 Soulmate just got cut.
> Recommended!


I've got one SM going now, just did a stem rub on it yesterday and it cleared out my sinuses! Straight lemon pledge. Have you noticed any weird growth patterns on yours? All of the ones I've started so far have started off growing in corkscrews (one of them pushed itself out of the rockwool) and have had slightly twisted leaves and floppy main stems. Not problematic, it's just been noticeably different and this is the 3rd one that grew that way.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 24, 2019)

None of that at all, just plants looking different from each other. One was runty but buds are real tight and retained their size well thru dry.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 24, 2019)

I LST everything which strengthens stems but all these had very strong and thick stems and right at the top that way on this hill.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 24, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Sweet kettle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are good enough for me.. will give those a try... thx fellas ...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 24, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Those are good enough for me.. will give those a try... thx fellas ... btw what’s DLA 11


*Deep Line Academy #11 (Vintage Lebanese x 88g13/hp)*
*
Cheers *


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 24, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I LST everything which strengthens stems but all these had very strong and thick stems and right at the top that way on this hill.


i like supercropping & making knuckles also. have you noticed that with running bodhi as oppose to other breeders with hollow stems ? the fpog from jaws that i recently ran had hollow stems like straws. i understand the thicker stems & kinda being hemp like, & are more useful for industrial purposes, and cordage. the hollow stems though surprised me with their strength.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 24, 2019)

So now I’m in waiting.. til around 5ish..


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 24, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> indeed of course. although it'd be nice just to collect, i am not trying for the ethiopian paintbrush. plenty of time left in life, but i don't want to spend the next two years focusing on getting that strain acclimated to my environment to produce the best results from it. @Bad Dawg caught some flack on limited releases & people were unable to secure beans, so i am bowing out of this one.


Yeah and there’s bound to be some fresh butthurt from this drop too from people trying to get the limited God’s paintbrush and super limited Kandahar Black. The ultra rare stuff is pretty much wasted on a guy like me so I don’t try...a newbie with a tiny grow space doesn’t need to ruin rare gear. To be honest, some of the others like Strawberry Mama, Old Soul, and Strawberry Unicorn look more intriguing to me...and are more likely to be still available by the time I get around to ordering...and may also be slightly more forgiving of my newbish nature.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 24, 2019)

I wouldn't say anyone is more privy to certain beans than other people tbh. I think of it like this... If there is 1 "elite" grower that everything they touch is fire, then that's not truly a representation of the bean; its more or less the ability of the grower to push those genetics to that point. Whereas if average joe does his thing and it still comes out fire, then I know the genetics are at a point to where they can make something truly special. Hence why whenever I want to know about a strain, ill ask on a forum or look back at an old post of the strain. There are a few people on this forum that can turn a turnip into a diamond, but few breeders than can make a turnip farmer into a diamond miner, and those are what I'm after.


----------



## althor (Jul 24, 2019)

Which bodhi male brings the most potency?


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 24, 2019)

Diet Pepsi Terps said:


> *Lucky Wookie 8 - Smoke Report*
> 
> 
> *Pheno*: I only grew one plant, so I cannot speak to pheno. My plant grew with very large, dramatically serrated leaves during veg and early flower. They lost the dramatic serration as they flowered. Plant leans Indica, but there is definitely some sativa influence.
> ...


I must say at around 3 weeks my Wookie is leaning towards the Indy side...short strong and stout... love the branching ..yet compact... I’m not finished , so I don’t know the smoke... but just it’s statue alone I should have cloned..buds sites are everywhere... I didn’t mainline.. but topped and lst instead... may not be a super yielder.. but with this pheno I can pack a bunch in the tent.. update a bit later..


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 24, 2019)

Ok got them... Strawberry Mama, Strawberry Unicorn f3.....soulmate because it has been recommended... now all I gotta do is hold my end of the bargain up...pay, plant, and produce great smoke...


----------



## maple sloth (Jul 24, 2019)

althor said:


> Which bodhi male brings the most potency?


My guess would be the 88g13hp. Some heavy hitters in there.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 24, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> My guess would be the 88g13hp. Some heavy hitters in there.


This and or the Wookie. Bodhi really likes that hash plant and also wookie


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jul 24, 2019)

I don't need more seeds... I don't need more seeds... I don't need more seeds


----------



## j.t.1986 (Jul 24, 2019)

Hello all, its been a long time fellow bodhi posters..been missing all these pretty pictures lol.

I got a couple of beauties in late flower to show off.

First up is sunshine daydream, my first run with her, she's not the prettiest one. and I wasn't too amped about the smell at first, but its developing into a a very nice diesely/chemy funk.. you'd think it was more a chemdawg or sour diesel.




 

aaand I have another space monkey, this one was from one of the seeds I found in a previous harvest, I actually grew out 4 of them last year outdoor and they were all females and all nice, this one is no exception either. this one is a lot prettier and funkier then the ssdd... a very earthy citrusy diesel rubbery nose burning kinda funk, can't wait for this one to be finished ...gonna go 1-2 more weeks on both of them.


----------



## No_tillin (Jul 24, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Is there anything you can recommend... I’m just getting started with Bodhi.. I wanted landrace... so opted for some Soar seeds...and got Lucky Wookie 8 freebies...I like a buzzzzing head but can feel it in the body as well.. also I’m a veteran smoker!!! I GET HI...My tolerance is above average level.. something alone the hybrid lines... I just finish some Barney Farms Acapulco Gold... it’s straight... hell others like it more than I do... almost a bummer.. but as long as there super happy.. then I guess I’m ok..
> Then I got some GG12... one thing is for sure... this shit stank... stank the most in the world... frosty as I ever seen a bud....yet I’m like... it’s ok... it stink to bad to grow... and I’m not to the roof...after blazing it....I almost got my 60x 100x and check they damn trichomes..
> 
> So outta all these plants/seeds, I beg anyone to tell me what to try...
> ...


You should check out doc d seeds hey is friends with bodhi and uses alot of Bodhi select cuts to breed with and he is big in the sativa genetics.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 24, 2019)

No_tillin said:


> You should check out doc d seeds hey is friends with bodhi and uses alot of Bodhi select cuts to breed with and he is big in the sativa genetics.


Will check him out.. what do you suggest or are familiar with?


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 24, 2019)

Man... gotta give Super/Bodhi...Soar plant smelling promising when I rub the stems...lil twig giving headaches with the rub of 2 fingers.. damn.. others got odor.. but not like mama


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 24, 2019)

althor said:


> Which bodhi male brings the most potency?


...88g13hp to me...


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 24, 2019)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


> I don't need more seeds... I don't need more seeds... I don't need more seeds


Laughed about 20 minutes on this 1... my fridge.. has it’s on seed section.. DO NOT TOUCH... SR..


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 24, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> I must say at around 3 weeks my Wookie is leaning towards the Indy side...short strong and stout... love the branching ..yet compact... I’m not finished , so I don’t know the smoke... but just it’s statue alone I should have cloned..buds sites are everywhere... I didn’t mainline.. but topped and lst instead... may not be a super yielder.. but with this pheno I can pack a bunch in the tent.. update a bit later..


Updated pictures


----------



## mjw42 (Jul 24, 2019)

No_tillin said:


> You should check out doc d seeds hey is friends with bodhi and uses alot of Bodhi select cuts to breed with and he is big in the sativa genetics.


+1 for Doc D. Great person to deal with. Get on his monthly emailer list.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 24, 2019)

No_tillin said:


> You should check out doc d seeds hey is friends with bodhi and uses alot of Bodhi select cuts to breed with and he is big in the sativa genetics.


Impressive!!


----------



## Vicorbett (Jul 24, 2019)

Space monkey lowers


----------



## Vicorbett (Jul 25, 2019)

Strawberry sunshine


----------



## Vicorbett (Jul 25, 2019)

Great drop today gonna be some fire in those new strains


----------



## Vicorbett (Jul 25, 2019)

Oh and a elphinstone cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jul 25, 2019)

Wookie Hashplant is not the knock down I anticipated but very decent herb however Soulmate seems more of everything. Hell of a free bee.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 25, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Wookie Hashplant is not the knock down I anticipated but very decent herb however Soulmate seems more of everything. Hell of a free bee.


Seems like that might be the appropriate name for that strain!


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 25, 2019)

Does anyone have any experience with the SSDD or butterscotch?


----------



## thenasty1 (Jul 25, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the SSDD or butterscotch?


i cant speak to the butterscotch, but here is my ssdd keeper. found her in a run of 8 seeds, selected her from 5 females. 
 this particular nug was grown in poor conditions and photographed by a poor photographer (myself). its pretty strong, i havent had it tested, but 9/10 veteran potheads concur. as for smell and taste, its definitely getting more sour as it sits in a jar, it smells a little bit like root beer to me. i ran this one for 60 days. the other phenos definitely wanted to go longer
  here she is in veg. very favorable structure for indoor with low ceilings. havent done much training to these aside from bending sporadically. its been really easy to work with. theyre in rdwc, eating jacks 321+mkp, and being great sports about their somewhat cramped conditions. this will be my first full run of it and im pretty stoked about it
tl;dr: ssdd is good to go, you should probably get some


----------



## mrrager420 (Jul 25, 2019)

Went to GLG to look for SSDD and it was gone. Then i thought about JBC and luckily it was still available so i snagged it and Sundance. First time ordering from him and i would def order from him again. Turn around time was QUICK. Now i'm want to see what all the hype of SSDD is about. Probably won't have room until fall or winter though. Good vibes to everyone spreading good vibes and genetics


----------



## Hinoon (Jul 25, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4369544 Strawberry sunshine


Hey how is the smell of this one, looks very dank and well growen


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 25, 2019)

Just got Black Triangle, Purple Unicorn, and Arctic Fallout. Currently running SSDD, Cherry Lotus, Soul Mate, Lemon Hashplant V2, Raspberry Hashplant, and Granola Funk. 

I want more!


----------



## N.R.G. (Jul 25, 2019)

No_tillin said:


> You should check out doc d seeds hey is friends with bodhi and uses alot of Bodhi select cuts to breed with and he is big in the sativa genetics.


I just picked up two packs of his Bandaid Haze IX 3.0. Looking forward to searching through them.


----------



## Houstini (Jul 25, 2019)

My pinesoul selection of goji I used for f2s this spring. Gave the mom to a patient last year, glad I got the cut back and kept her around.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 25, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4369543 Space monkey lowers


That looks almost exactly like one of my guava wookie pheno's.


----------



## No_tillin (Jul 25, 2019)

N.R.G. said:


> I just picked up two packs of his Bandaid Haze IX 3.0. Looking forward to searching through them.


They went quickly! I'll try to get some next drop.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 25, 2019)

Houstini said:


> My pinesoul selection of goji I used for f2s this spring. Gave the mom to a patient last year, glad I got the cut back and kept her around.
> View attachment 4369832


Beautiful plant sir.


----------



## No_tillin (Jul 25, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Will check him out.. what do you suggest or are familiar with?


Any of his haze stuff should be great. And I'm sure anything with his black triangle in it will be stupid fire.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 26, 2019)

4 Solo cups on fire with Black Triangle in veg here!


----------



## Vicorbett (Jul 26, 2019)

Hinoon said:


> Hey how is the smell of this one, looks very dank and well growen


I chose this one because it had the strongest strawberry/sweet terps and looks. Overall pretty uniform structure with others having less pronounced berry terps/dank or hash smells will revisit after some cure time


----------



## Vicorbett (Jul 26, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> That looks almost exactly like one of my guava wookie pheno's.


Haven’t grown the guava but my monkeys were all over the place lanky but dense, tall and pancake buds, colas and cedar terps and my favorite being the chunky with the best lemon cleaner terps I have ever smelt


----------



## InstadovB (Jul 26, 2019)

I have one ssdd that is nearing finish with all cloudy trichs, smells just like bubble gum, MASSive buds, and the only ssdd I have without hollow stems. It truly is a great plant. Hit 1/3 females on Cobra Lips and 3/4 females on my Endors Score. My monkeys feel wet when they brush up against my skin.

I'm blown away by the genetic diversity within each strain I am running. Bodhi's genetics have truly been a breath of fresh air( or smoke) since starting his gear.

All my "tester" buds smoked amazingly and were hard hitting.


----------



## Ant176 (Jul 26, 2019)

jpdnkstr said:


> Here's some Black Triangle... Again!
> View attachment 4354490 View attachment 4354491 View attachment 4354492 I wouldn't say she's completely finished but if I let her go much longer it's really nighty night time. Hope everyone's having a good start to their summer. Keep it green Bodhi growers.


Nice bro looks great


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 26, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4369544 Strawberry sunshine


 Damn them pics of yours look lovely! Love to see the next ones! Others here deserve the same credit but these beauty's were the last one I saw and drooled over lol.

My love triangle is hanging right in after getting into the light for the day and getting toasty!
 
Its the tall one in the back in bout middle of pic. Stacking the fastest as usual being bodhi and all... happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 26, 2019)

I know this is not bodhi but may become a cross if I can up the money for a small tent to breed.. mass super skunk structure from clone (a very old one) I just love. .

She is tired from the 315 on blast all day but will be praying by morning... will show more of my veg tent some time when im not stoned and tired. Thought I'd share... I'll post a daytime pic of it all post 10 pm before they get ready for bed... happy growing!


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 27, 2019)

Here's some Love Triangle #24 at 57 days that's super frosty, nice yielding, and has that creamsicle smell to it I'm guessing it's the creamsicle pheno. Strong high on this one too, kind of mellow daytime smoke. A co-worker said it made her tired but doesn't have that effect on me that I've noticed.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 27, 2019)

Missed the drop @6 the other day,woke up at 2am realizing it,ordered up mothers hashplant,space cowboy and white afghani for my freebie.

My Lucky Wookie I grew out is the most potent bodhi strain I've grown.This pheno is not a daytime/work smoke.Ive learned that a couple times lol.Nice frost,stacked calyxes,and very lemon cleaner like aroma that transfered really well into my jars.Definitely a new nighttime favorite.Hard to stay out of the jar during the day,really tasty


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jul 27, 2019)

Love coming home from work to seeds! Especially on the weekend.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 27, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Here's some Love Triangle #24 at 57 days that's super frosty, nice yielding, and has that creamsicle smell to it I'm guessing it's the creamsicle pheno. Strong high on this one too, kind of mellow daytime smoke. A co-worker said it made her tired but doesn't have that effect on me that I've noticed.
> View attachment 4370369


 Well if mine looks anything like yours I'll be happy. Mine looking very hairy at the moment. Look like a job well done..


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 27, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Missed the drop @6 the other day,woke up at 2am realizing it,ordered up mothers hashplant,space cowboy and white afghani for my freebie.
> 
> My Lucky Wookie I grew out is the most potent bodhi strain I've grown.This pheno is not a daytime/work smoke.Ive learned that a couple times lol.Nice frost,stacked calyxes,and very lemon cleaner like aroma that transfered really well into my jars.Definitely a new nighttime favorite.Hard to stay out of the jar during the day,really tasty
> View attachment 4370381 View attachment 4370383


my most potent that i can remember have been dream beaver, blueberry hashplant, space monkey, & black triangle. your lucky wookie was finished around what day, under what lights? i have been running cree cobs for the last 4 years. do you think if it was harvested earlier it would be less of a narcotic smoke ?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 27, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Here's some Love Triangle #24 at 57 days that's super frosty, nice yielding, and has that creamsicle smell to it I'm guessing it's the creamsicle pheno. Strong high on this one too, kind of mellow daytime smoke. A co-worker said it made her tired but doesn't have that effect on me that I've noticed.
> View attachment 4370369


You rock and roll man. Really needed a picture of this for when I go poppin to find it. Looks tk dom. Any chance we could get a while plant shot? Reallly awesome to post this. Does the # represent 24th seed popped or anything of that nature?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 27, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4369544 Strawberry sunshine


Looks damn gud man excellent job


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 27, 2019)

my strawberry sunshine a few weeks old just got done topping


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 27, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well if mine looks anything like yours I'll be happy. Mine looking very hairy at the moment. Look like a job well done..


Thanks Diesel... it looks like you're on your way to some fine buds too. Good genetics is the biggest thing you'll get there.



40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You rock and roll man. Really needed a picture of this for when I go poppin to find it. Looks tk dom. Any chance we could get a while plant shot? Reallly awesome to post this. Does the # represent 24th seed popped or anything of that nature?


Thanks 40A. I already harvested it but it wasn't much to look at/tell because it was grown in a 4" clone pot. Just a tester, plant number 24 out of 33 seedlings started from 3 packs of Love Triangle. Keeper for sure.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2019)

Well I know that 3/5 Lemon Hashplant were boys and the other 2 are showing nothing so hopefully they will be girls. 10 days 10/14.

1 Phone Home at 27 bigger than average and doing very well. Due for top dress tomorrow.


----------



## Stickyjones (Jul 27, 2019)

Hey all, ive been lurking here for a long time and finally signed up. Thanks to everyone for their info and pics and helping me to get into bodhi. Everything I've tried of his has contained some absolute fire and all in a unique way


----------



## Stickyjones (Jul 27, 2019)

This is gg4xssdd I have not seen much about it but this is the second girl out of my pack that has blown me away and turned out to be the nicest girl in the room. It's smell is like a strong chemical cleaner but with no citrus or skunk


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 27, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> This is gg4xssdd I have not seen much about it but this is the second girl out of my pack that has blown me away and turned out to be the nicest girl in the room. It's smell is like a strong chemical cleaner but with no citrus or skunk View attachment 4370687 View attachment 4370688


Dang u grew it indoors. I didnt have the courage too lol I gave it to a buddy of mine to grow outdoors


----------



## Stickyjones (Jul 27, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4369543 Space monkey lowers





Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4369543 Space monkey lowers


I had a pheno that looked just like that and loved it Soo much, I tried to save the mother but kept #5 on accident when it was really #3 that I wanted it was silver on the outside with purple underneath and smellled like flower infused moonshine


----------



## Stickyjones (Jul 27, 2019)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Dang u grew it indoors. I didnt have the courage too lol I gave it to a buddy of mine to grow outdoors





Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Dang u grew it indoors. I didnt have the courage too lol I gave it to a buddy of mine to grow outdoors


I just finished this round and it is hanging so I haven't had a chance to try it but the last one was really strong head and body put me to sleep or send me into instant introspect haha. I had one herm that was under led side light in so I suppose that's why they were outdoor only


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 27, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Well I know that 3/5 Lemon Hashplant were boys and the other 2 are showing nothing so hopefully they will be girls. 10 days 10/14.
> 
> 1 Phone Home at 27 bigger than average and doing very well. Due for top dress tomorrow.


Just a heads up on the Lemon Hashplant, they tend to attract mites like crazy. I never saw them as bad in my garden as I did when I had LHP going. Every single plant would be covered in them while ones right next to them weren't touched. Not sure if it was something in the terpene profile that attracted them but ze bugz sure do like the LHP.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 28, 2019)

Testers seem to be enjoying the great outdoors. 

Skywalker x PU F3 #2 on left and #1 on right (clones)
 
GG4 x OMG #2 (from seed)
 

GG4 x OMG #3 (clone)
 


And the last to be transplanted outdoors. GG4 x OMG #1 (clone)
 

Cheers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 28, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I know this is not bodhi but may become a cross if I can up the money for a small tent to breed.. mass super skunk structure from clone (a very old one) I just love. .View attachment 4370276
> 
> She is tired from the 315 on blast all day but will be praying by morning... will show more of my veg tent some time when im not stoned and tired. Thought I'd share... I'll post a daytime pic of it all post 10 pm before they get ready for bed... happy growing!


homie you dont gotta get nothing fancy set up for that, just a space where they can chill for a bit while momma get knocked up. I was just given an old heavy cabinet from my job (nothing fancy about this one, i'm sure they're all over craigslist) that is probably 1'deep, 3.5'wide, and 3' tall. and lined the inside with reflective mylar. built a 150w cooltube out of a small HPS light from amazon, and mounted some computer fans to draw and remove air, in addition to the fan on the "kewltube" haha since it is not actually a tube. either way, I think it was about 100 altogether, a couple hours of dickin' around, and now it meets all my seedling/cloning/breeding needs pretty damn well.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 28, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Well I know that 3/5 Lemon Hashplant were boys and the other 2 are showing nothing so hopefully they will be girls. 10 days 10/14.
> 
> 1 Phone Home at 27 bigger than average and doing very well. Due for top dress tomorrow.


My LHP girl took forever to show. Probably 10 weeks until it showed a pistle. That plant is a great one though. Nice vigorous structure. Responds well to LST and clones well. I got 5 males out of 6 seeds.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jul 28, 2019)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> My LHP girl took forever to show. Probably 10 weeks until it showed a pistle. That plant is a great one though. Nice vigorous structure. Responds well to LST and clones well. I got 5 males out of 6 seeds.


Sorry to interrupt this with an FNG question, but is there a correlation between the time it takes to show sex and the time it takes to finish flowering? Do most of you consider the start of the flowering period the day you switch the lights or the day you first see sex organs?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 28, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Testers seem to be enjoying the great outdoors.
> 
> Skywalker x PU F3 #2 on left and #1 on right (clones)
> View attachment 4370833
> ...


They all look great very healthy


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 28, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Sorry to interrupt this with an FNG question, but is there a correlation between the time it takes to show sex and the time it takes to finish flowering? Do most of you consider the start of the flowering period the day you switch the lights or the day you first see sex organs?


My opinion is the day it starts to show is when I count the beginning of flower. Cause when u flip ur lights It takes a week or 2 before it actually begins to enter the flowering stage. Just my 2 cents u will find people on both sides of the fence. To me it doesnt really matter cause I check my tricks to tell when its finished. Finishing times are merely a guideline u will find that they usually finish at diffrent times even if it's the same strain


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 28, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Sorry to interrupt this with an FNG question, but is there a correlation between the time it takes to show sex and the time it takes to finish flowering? Do most of you consider the start of the flowering period the day you switch the lights or the day you first see sex organs?


I count from the day I switch to 12/12. But there is no rule here - it's whatever works for you! Pick one method and stick with it and after time you really get a strong sense of where they are in the life cycle.


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 28, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Sorry to interrupt this with an FNG question, but is there a correlation between the time it takes to show sex and the time it takes to finish flowering? Do most of you consider the start of the flowering period the day you switch the lights or the day you first see sex organs?


Telling the plant it flowers in 60 days doesn't seem to convince the plant in my experience.

I stopped counting days along time ago, it's finished when it's finished and counting days doesn't make that chop day come any sooner.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 28, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Telling the plant it flowers in 60 days doesn't seem to convince the plant in my experience.
> 
> I stopped counting days along time ago, it's finished when it's finished and counting days doesn't make that chop day come any sooner.


 I still count I wont lie but loosely. You hit the nail.on the head here. Patience is the most important thing.. hence it's done when it's done. I think we all have made the mistake of harvesting a week plus early and know a week can make all the difference. I did I once and it's all it took for me. I still know 20 or 30 year growers that will take a strain at 9 weeks when 10 would have been ideal effect wise. Dont waste your time. Let it finish...  As for my grow. Love triangle is still looking to be pulling ahead. These damn nats are slowing thing down a bit but least plants still looking ok. Gnatrol in the mail so I hope to put them to an end soon and treat until I see none. Damn these bugs! Guess it could be worse. Happy growing!!!

P.s. yes I know my nat traps are doing there job they were changed as they get full in a few days lol... I hope to take these out of the equation soon with the gnatrol. People seem to think it works well.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 28, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> P.s. yes I know my nat traps are doing there job they were changed as they get full in a few days lol... I hope to take these out of the equation soon with the gnatrol. People seem to think it works well.


A good drench with any _Bacillus thuringiensis _should work on larvae. Keep traps up for adults and break the cycle with the BT.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 28, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> A good drench with any _Bacillus thuringiensis _should work on larvae. Keep traps up for adults and break the cycle with the BT.



That's the plan thank you for the advice its appreciated! Happy growing!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 28, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I still count I wont lie but loosely. You hit the nail.on the head here. Patience is the most important thing.. hence it's done when it's done. I think we all have made the mistake of harvesting a week plus early and know a week can make all the difference. I did I once and it's all it took for me. I still know 20 or 30 year growers that will take a strain at 9 weeks when 10 would have been ideal effect wise. Dont waste your time. Let it finish... View attachment 4371030 As for my grow. Love triangle is still looking to be pulling ahead. These damn nats are slowing thing down a bit but least plants still looking ok. Gnatrol in the mail so I hope to put them to an end soon and treat until I see none. Damn these bugs! Guess it could be worse. Happy growing!!!
> 
> P.s. yes I know my nat traps are doing there job they were changed as they get full in a few days lol... I hope to take these out of the equation soon with the gnatrol. People seem to think it works well.


I'd keep the strips, I found them to work better than gnatrol. They take about 3 weeks to really kick in, but IME gnats don't cause too much trouble with plants once they've gotten past the seedling stage... other than being a pia in your face.

Seedlings are another story, they will fook them up, and fast. I put traps in with them from day one whether or not I've seen them, and that usually takes care of 'em for the grow... unless I get lazy, lol!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 28, 2019)

I sometimes have plantswith pistils in veg and others go two weeks in 10/14 but only firm date is from flip. Also again, you may see pistils sooner than another grower, or later.


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 28, 2019)

Great times! Read that a mothers milk pheno won best sativa in Norcal cup....had over 36%TC also.....


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks for the replies, I'm noticing a much greater difference between the strains I'm running this time in the time it's taken them to show, and I've been getting curious if it's an indicator of things to come, or just different plants being different. 

Speaking of different plants being different, a buddy of mine just popped some goldstar x snow lotus, and he got 2 seedlings out of one seed!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 28, 2019)

(This is a copy and paste from my journal)
I want to share my experience with bodhi genetics. This is my 1st time ever using his gear.

*Chapter 6 : Guava Wookie Showcase at day 65 of 12/12*
I have a total of 4 guava wookie's - 3 of them will be showcased. The 4th is good too...I just ran out of time. I apologize that the whole plant pictures suck.

The guava wookie's have a bit of variance in their phenotypes but do not stray too far from their parents.
Trichome production is above average.
Flower size is average.
Bud to leaf ratio is excellent.
The only real negative comment is that the plants are very floppy. What I mean is that the lower branches droop big time.
Plant #3 is the most extreme and the lower branches are almost completely horizontal.

*Guava Wookie #2*
This has been one of, if not _the, _most beautiful flowering plant over the last 6 weeks or so. Certainly not the largest but just consistently nice. Hoping she puffs up a bit and starts to swell.
    
*

Guava Wookie #3*
This one is the most unique. She started to turn a really nice dark color after week 8 or so. I thought she was all set to ripen up and then she started throwing new pistils just a few days ago!
Can't wait to see how she finishes 
   
*

Guava Wookie #4*
This one has the least amount of branch lean. She was the 1st plant out of all plants to begin showing the nice fall colors in her leaves.
  

Lots more coming this week 
*
*


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 29, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> (This is a copy and paste from my journal)
> I want to share my experience with bodhi genetics. This is my 1st time ever using his gear.
> 
> *Chapter 6 : Guava Wookie Showcase at day 65 of 12/12*
> ...



Welcome and please come back! Some fine work you've done there. That's very nice. Update at chop. I may have to find a pack now lol..


----------



## hillbill (Jul 29, 2019)

6 Bing have hit the Viva towel. Afghan x Wookie! Sounds exciting!


----------



## lukio (Jul 29, 2019)

Guava Wookie looks lovely @Hot Diggity Sog 

Was gonna pop black triangle and chem kesey next...might have to pop the guava now...are you getting any gassyness?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 29, 2019)

lukio said:


> Guava Wookie looks lovely @Hot Diggity Sog
> 
> Was gonna pop black triangle and chem kesey next...might have to pop the guava now...are you getting any gassyness?


Not that I've noticed but I will update again and be sure to include smells this time too.


----------



## lukio (Jul 29, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Not that I've noticed but I will update again and be sure to include smells this time too.


cheers dude!


----------



## Stickyjones (Jul 29, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Not that I've noticed but I will update again and be sure to include smells this time too.


That guava wookie looks great , some healthy and happy looking girls


----------



## thezephyr (Jul 29, 2019)

MojoRizing said:


> Just a heads up on the Lemon Hashplant, they tend to attract mites like crazy. I never saw them as bad in my garden as I did when I had LHP going. Every single plant would be covered in them while ones right next to them weren't touched. Not sure if it was something in the terpene profile that attracted them but ze bugz sure do like the LHP.


Was that the lemon hashplant v2 with lemon g? or the first lemon hashplant with lemon diesel?
Definitely have noticed in other strains that certain terpene profiles will attract mites in an otherwise pest free grow.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 29, 2019)

I'll be showcasing my Lemon Hashplants at day 66 flower tonight. I can't speak to them being prone to mites.


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 29, 2019)

Good ol jbc, order Thursday night and they are already here.
Popping the sun ra's as we speak. Never grown anything with sfv so I'm excited.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 29, 2019)

Here are my (3) Lemon Hashplant plants at 66 days in flower. 82 days since the seeds hit the wet paper towels.
These are basically 12/12 from seed plants in pretty small pots - roughly 1 gallon
I can do closeups if anyone wants them.

All 3 of them definitely have lemon coming thru but one on the left has the most tart, lemony smell of the 3. The other 2 are kind of a mix of a basic skunk smell with a bit of lemon.


----------



## DankDonut (Jul 29, 2019)

Wondering what kind of Lebanese strain is in the 88hp/VintageLebanese pack. Im assuming a hard hitting indica type plant there?

Also wondering about the kandahar black/petroli headstash pack would that be available anywhere else besides greatlakesgenetics? As it's sold out there.


----------



## Anon25314 (Jul 29, 2019)

Got a love triangle, 2 super silver hashplant and 2 lemon penetration seedlings going right now. Has anyone in here grown out any of these strains? I will post updates of em in here from time to time. They are 8 days old from breaking soil  1 love triangle has runted out on me so not sure what I will do with it. It just broke soil yesterday and they all germimated at the same time. The lemon penetration seeds by far looked the best and popped the strongest!


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 29, 2019)

thezephyr said:


> Was that the lemon hashplant v2 with lemon g? or the first lemon hashplant with lemon diesel?
> Definitely have noticed in other strains that certain terpene profiles will attract mites in an otherwise pest free grow.


Mine were the v2 with the Lemon G. Was a bummer ended up resetting my garden because I just couldn't get rid of them off the LHP. I gave some cuts to a friend that has had mites since the day he started growing and he commented the same thing. The mites all congregate on the LHP.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jul 29, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Here are my (3) Lemon Hashplant plants at 66 days in flower. 82 days since the seeds hit the wet paper towels.
> These are basically 12/12 from seed plants in pretty small pots - roughly 1 gallon
> I can do closeups if anyone wants them.
> 
> ...









Fucking well done man, those look incredible.


----------



## jbcCT (Jul 29, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Good ol jbc, order Thursday night and they are already here.View attachment 4371391
> Popping the sun ra's as we speak. Never grown anything with sfv so I'm excited.


JBC is the shit. Two, three days tops in my box. Man is on point.


----------



## jbcCT (Jul 29, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Missed the drop @6 the other day,woke up at 2am realizing it,ordered up mothers hashplant,space cowboy and white afghani for my freebie.
> 
> My Lucky Wookie I grew out is the most potent bodhi strain I've grown.This pheno is not a daytime/work smoke.Ive learned that a couple times lol.Nice frost,stacked calyxes,and very lemon cleaner like aroma that transfered really well into my jars.Definitely a new nighttime favorite.Hard to stay out of the jar during the day,really tasty
> View attachment 4370381 View attachment 4370383


Wow man. You did a hell of a job on that. Like you were making wine or something.


----------



## jbcCT (Jul 29, 2019)

Anyone ever run the Hells Angels x snow lotus? Second year outdoors with this one. They just get massive. Bodhi stuff is just blessed. It's so easy to grow. It's so good. I'll drop some pics soon.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 29, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> my most potent that i can remember have been dream beaver, blueberry hashplant, space monkey, & black triangle. your lucky wookie was finished around what day, under what lights? i have been running cree cobs for the last 4 years. do you think if it was harvested earlier it would be less of a narcotic smoke ?


Hey MC,very well could have gone a little long.This is our busy time of the year,lucky to get matching shoes on my way out the door lol.My grow really runs fast and loose as well

I do tend to let things go longer.Ive cut early before.Never again.I dont think it was too much over,62/63 days from flip.I grow under Timber 400w linear at 50%(really small cabinet,4ftw x 5ft h x 20inches deep,I built it in my only available spot and dang lucky to have it) checked it nightly but I do let quite a few ambers show up.Honestly though, this was my first grow in sips and shit got WILD in my cab.I couldnt check many flowers,it was quite overgrown,more amber could have been on buds I couldnt get to.Not complaining,just have to adjust my LW schedule or im feeling







jbcCT said:


> Wow man. You did a hell of a job on that. Like you were making wine or something.


Thank you.Come a long ways from the brick/tire weed I used to smoke just starting out


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 29, 2019)

My current beans popped shell in 18 hours. J1 hashplant and healing hashplant. Anyone have info on these or pics? Still waiting on the 2 csi fem gsc x ghost og lol. Bodhi is ALWAYS first to crack. 98 plus percent of the time I'd say. Good vibes= good beans I guess. He is def the shit...

Will post an update on my flower tent soon... love triangle still winning the race by looks anyway... very hairy pheno I have for sure... happy growing!!!


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 29, 2019)

Good evening bodhi fam,


Some Angelica (bottom) caught my eye and popped it along with some genius thai extreme x chocolate trip f3 (top) from usefulseedco. (I’d go check him out on Instagram if you like bodhi and like ancient OG, ancient og f2’s and ancient og f3’s hint hint....) Getting these wet next because I know most everybody would like to see.  And here is some more cowbell remix that turned out pretty nice


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 29, 2019)

Anon25314 said:


> Got a love triangle, 2 super silver hashplant and 2 lemon penetration seedlings going right now. Has anyone in here grown out any of these strains? I will post updates of em in here from time to time. They are 8 days old from breaking soil  1 love triangle has runted out on me so not sure what I will do with it. It just broke soil yesterday and they all germimated at the same time. The lemon penetration seeds by far looked the best and popped the strongest!


I grew out one Super silver hashplant (hashplant pheno) last winter. Primo smoke and easy to grow. Hit her with some headbanger pollen.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 29, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Good evening bodhi fam,
> 
> View attachment 4371733
> Some Angelica (bottom) caught my eye and popped it along with some genius thai extreme x chocolate trip f3 (top) from usefulseedco. (I’d go check him out on Instagram if you like bodhi and like ancient OG, ancient og f2’s and ancient og f3’s hint hint....) Getting these wet next because I know most everybody would like to see. View attachment 4371735 And here is some more cowbell remix that turned out pretty niceView attachment 4371742



Looks primo man! Burn one for me... never grew it out myself. But I got it in the stash I may try now..



Kp sunshine said:


> I grew out one Super silver hashplant (hashplant pheno) last winter. Primo smoke and easy to grow. Hit her with some headbanger pollen. View attachment 4371741


 Refer to my response above^^^^^^ nice job! Your seed journey sounds fun as well! Happy growing!


----------



## SimpleBox (Jul 29, 2019)

thezephyr said:


> Was that the lemon hashplant v2 with lemon g? or the first lemon hashplant with lemon diesel?
> Definitely have noticed in other strains that certain terpene profiles will attract mites in an otherwise pest free grow.


What would you do if you had a pack of Lemon HP v2 with the reports of bugs being attracted to it?
I picked it as a freebie and sitting on it.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 30, 2019)

Received an email with the fall tester list while I was sleeping. I am enjoying the last two testers so much I couldn't help but respond lol
my top 5 choices are

Purple Unicorn x Mother's Milk
Strawberry Milk x Loompa's Headband
TK x Iraq
88 G13/HP x Mimosa
Kashmir x Black Kandahar 
Not gonna lie I am not even sure what over half the choices actually are , but those stuck out to me 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jul 30, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Here are my (3) Lemon Hashplant plants at 66 days in flower. 82 days since the seeds hit the wet paper towels.
> These are basically 12/12 from seed plants in pretty small pots - roughly 1 gallon
> I can do closeups if anyone wants them.
> 
> ...


I see they eventually show sex!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 30, 2019)

So it's been a while since I posted in this thread, but now is time for the update. I had these seeds from house of funk that used bodhi's pollen to make Frost hammer. 
I grew a few seeds out and got one female that had some nice traits in veg, so I took a clone of it and about to flower it out with some other plants I have going into a sip.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 30, 2019)

I actually just pulled two clones out of the clone rooter. The Gisel one was taken a couple of days ago, to the one beside it one week prior. 《Strawberry chemdog》 from Illuminati seeds new line up.


----------



## Nu-Be (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello bodhi friends & fans!  It's been awhile, but I wanted to share what arrived in email this morning:
*
Bodhi Seeds*
Fall Testers 2019



*88 G13/HP x*

ASS
Banana OG
Black Domina
Bubbashine Instant Karma
Cherry Trance
Congo Kashmir
Dumpster
GG4
Golden Triangle
Hippie Slayer 33
Kandahar Black
Killer Queen Lonestar
Lemon Tree
Lush
Master Kush
Mendo Purps
Mimosa
Orgasmatron
Peach Rom
Pirate Sweat
Purple Goji
Pure OG
Stevie Wonder
Topanga
Trainwreck
Yager
White Tahoe Cookies


*Kashmir x*

Axis
Black Kandahar
Congo Black
GG4
Highland Thai
Kush 4
Lush
Malawi
Panama
Purple Columbian
Trainwreck


*Old Mother Ghani (OMG) x*

Axis
Bubba Katsu
Genius Thai
Jalahabad 5
JDC Hawaiian
Lemon Thai Indy
OGKB
Orgasmatron
Skunk VA
Tigermelon 2
Tripweed


*Purple Unicorn x*

Afghan Hashplant
Bushmans
Chem D
Fat Cherry Afghani
Goji Raz
Hawaiian Blood Clone
Honey Mandarin
JDC Hawaiian
Lemon Thai Indy
Lush
Mana
Master Kush
Mendo Purps
Mother’s Milk
NL2
OGKB
PCK
Pinesoul
Pirate Sweat
Skywalker
Stevie Wonder
TK
Vintage Jack
Wookie 41


*Strawberry Milk x*

Black Triangle
Blood Clone
Dragonsoul
Goji Raz
Kashmir 22
Larry
Lemon G
Loompa’s Headband
Mango Biche
Master Kush
Monkey Paw
OGKB
Orgasmatron
Persian Delight
Pirate Sweat
Super Silver Haze
Temple
Topanga
Tres Fighter
White Tahoe Cookies


*Sunshine Daydream x*

Axis
Bubba Katsu
Kush 4
Purple Kush
Purple Unicorn
Skunk VA


*Wookie 15 x*

Banana OG
Black Triangle
Blue Lotus
Congo Black
Congo Kashmir
Diablo OG
Dragonsoul
Ethiopian Banana
Honey Mandarin
JDC Hawaiian
Killer Queen Lonestar
Lush
Mango Biche
Master Kush
Mendo Purps
Mother’s Milk
Temple
Williams Wonder


*Misc.*

Bandaid 7 x Dreadbread
PNW Hashplant x Snow Lotus
TK x Iraq


HOLY CRAP!!! New Strawberry Milk and Wookie testers!!! 

Please do not ask for the bodhi tester email address.

Also, couple notes:

Try looking at BreedBay.org/community for info on the cuts you're not familiar with. Or ask on IG.

Lastly, my current bodhi plants graciously gifted from @doniawon (Lotta pollen flying around in there making F2 and F3, so please excuse the discolored pistils) 

Day 21 of 12/12 Godhead F1 from @MojoRizing generous gifts!




Day 21 of 12/12 Lucky Charms F2 (from @UCG I think?)


----------



## Anon25314 (Jul 30, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> I grew out one Super silver hashplant (hashplant pheno) last winter. Primo smoke and easy to grow. Hit her with some headbanger pollen. View attachment 4371741


Looks purrrrty


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 30, 2019)

Nu-Be said:


> Hello bodhi friends & fans!  It's been awhile, but I wanted to share what arrived in email this morning:
> *
> Bodhi Seeds*
> Fall Testers 2019
> ...


Man some very tantalizing testers. Wish I had the room cuz there is alot of potential up there


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jul 30, 2019)

I hope that TK x Iraq makes it into the lineup!!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 30, 2019)

Nu-Be said:


> Hello bodhi friends & fans!  It's been awhile, but I wanted to share what arrived in email this morning:
> *
> Bodhi Seeds*
> Fall Testers 2019
> ...


So are you testing everything listed including popping all those seeds?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 30, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> So are you testing everything listed including popping all those seeds?


That's just the new testers list


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 30, 2019)

Nu-Be said:


> Hello bodhi friends & fans!  It's been awhile, but I wanted to share what arrived in email this morning:
> *
> Bodhi Seeds*
> Fall Testers 2019
> ...


Nice to see you around,Nu-be.Your soil mix and sips recommendations were spot on


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 30, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Purple Unicorn x Mother's Milk
> Strawberry Milk x Loompa's Headband
> TK x Iraq
> 88 G13/HP x Mimosa
> Kashmir x Black Kandahar


Those all sound amazing


----------



## InstadovB (Jul 30, 2019)

No shame in my game. This ssdd has grown to close to the light hence the curling leaves and what not. Still share worthy. It just started flush on day 60. It's at about 10% amber right now. Great frost on this one. The base of the cola is bigger than a 12 oz can.Smells of fuel and semi-rancid bubblegum.


----------



## R Burns (Jul 30, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Good ol jbc, order Thursday night and they are already here.View attachment 4371391
> Popping the sun ra's as we speak. Never grown anything with sfv so I'm excited.


Wanted that Sun Ra. You should be excited. The sfv is awesome and makes for great crosses.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 30, 2019)

Here are some close-ups of my 3 Lemon Hashplant at day 67 of flowering.

*Plant #2:* This one has the most tart lemon smell out of the three. If there was such a thing, think of Lemon Mountain Dew!
A bit of foxtailing which is happening on about half of all the plants.
  


*Plant #4:* General smell of skunk with a nice lemon undertone. Not much fox tail on this one.
  


*Plant #5:* General smell of skunk with a nice lemon undertone. Minimal fox tailing. A bit more leaf on top than the other two.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jul 30, 2019)

Almost as interesting is what is on the Bodhi tester list is what is not on the list. GSC and OGKB is about is hyped as he gets. No forbidden fruit, wedding cake, purple punch, dosidos, slurricane, MAC, london pound cake, jet fuel, sundae driver, gelato, blah, blah, blah

oh wait I see Mimosa on there


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 30, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> Almost as interesting is what is on the Bodhi tester list is what is not on the list. GSC and OGKB is about is hyped as he gets. No forbidden fruit, wedding cake, purple punch, dosidos, slurricane, MAC, london pound cake, jet fuel, sundae driver, gelato, blah, blah, blah
> 
> oh wait I see Mimosa on there


He won't work with cookie fam stuff. Only clones that were public. Probably got threatened at some point. Sad no blueberry either. I'd have just bought dp's and used it since it is a great product.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jul 30, 2019)

Mmmm, that 88g13 x Killer Queen Lonsestar.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Jul 30, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> Mmmm, that 88g13 x Killer Queen Lonsestar.





Nu-Be said:


> Hello bodhi friends & fans!  It's been awhile, but I wanted to share what arrived in email this morning:
> *
> Bodhi Seeds*
> Fall Testers 2019
> ...


Just a quick clarification since we went through this earlier in the thread. The strains in bold on the list are males: 88 g13/hp, kashmir, omg, purple unicorn, strawberry milk, ssdd, wookie 15.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jul 30, 2019)

Understood, I get they are listed that way for ease of the list.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jul 30, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> Almost as interesting is what is on the Bodhi tester list is what is not on the list. GSC and OGKB is about is hyped as he gets. No forbidden fruit, wedding cake, purple punch, dosidos, slurricane, MAC, london pound cake, jet fuel, sundae driver, gelato, blah, blah, blah
> 
> oh wait I see Mimosa on there


Mimosa is nothing to hate on. I got two super fire phenos one tangie leaning another purple punch leaning. The tangie leaner will make you sweat and have an anxiety attack really potent flavorful sativa. A friend that smokes regularly tried it with me when I first was drying the buds. He had to lay down on my couch and down some water before he could leave lol.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 30, 2019)

Planted 6 Bing in blue Solos just now, 5 with tails and one smaller seed with no tail.


----------



## maple sloth (Jul 30, 2019)

It's nice to see a bit of a smaller tester list. Looks like the community is putting in work and actually submitting reports! Good job folks.

I chose:

OGKB x OMG
Mendo Purps x Wookie 15
Skunk VA x OMG
Black Triangle x Wookie 15
Peach Romulan x 88g13/hp


I'd really like to try some of that OMG or Wookie out. I'm a sucker for color so that Mendo Purps x Wookie should be great. I don't know much about the Purple Unicorn Male and the Strawberry Milk scares me for intersex potential.


Also really surprised to see gg4 x 88g13/hp still on that list lol. And how bout that Black Domina x 88g13/hp?


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 30, 2019)

i test black kandahar x kashmir
and the most phenos are pure bomb!
bag appel like modern hybrid
i think this strain is only to 1-2 step more than stability, for make special hybrids...
is the best bodhi strain to me,
i run
satsuma:very good if you like paranoid high
GscxOmg:classic afghan with gsc twist
not impressive enough
ogkbxOmg:some potential but need search

and smoke test to
-sunshine daydream :this was some Appalachia pheno good hybrid
-goji og: good potency but is not my thing

meybe i like to test wookie stuff, like space monkey or similar and Black Triangle 
thanks bodhi for exotics.....


----------



## Longcloud (Jul 30, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4369543 Space monkey lowers


Anymore updates? hows she running outdoors?


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jul 30, 2019)

I’d need to double my adderall prescription to keep up with half that list of testers. Good lord


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 30, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Those all sound amazing


I look forward to any of them  As pointed out Mimosa was one of the main " flavor of the month " ones that stood out. I went with the first thought best thought philosophy and picked the first ones that stood out as I went down the list. 

Cheers


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 30, 2019)

Nu-Be said:


> Hello bodhi friends & fans!  It's been awhile, but I wanted to share what arrived in email this morning:
> *
> Bodhi Seeds*
> Fall Testers 2019
> ...


cant wait for these ones to hit the market 

Mimosa x 88g13hp
Lemon Tree x 88g13hp
Banana OG x 88g13hp
Hippie Slayer x 88g13hp
Black Triangle x Wookie 15
Ethiopian Banana x Wookie 15
Banana OG x Wookie 15
SSH x Strawberry Milk
TK x Purple Unicorn
Bandaid 7 x Dreadbread
TK x Iraq

Im a sativa guy but Banana OG is probably my favorite indica ive smoke the past few years so I'd love some crosses with that.

Mimosa is fire too.Really good intoxicating sativa.Not for lightweights at all lol and the bag appeal is insane

Lemon Tree is another sativa i really enjoy

hopefully some of these get released soon


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 30, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I look forward to any of them  As pointed out Mimosa was one of the main " flavor of the month " ones that stood out. I went with the first thought best thought philosophy and picked the first ones that stood out as I went down the list.
> 
> Cheers


which one did you pick?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 30, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> which one did you pick?


Sorry too many quotes to show lol
I picked 

Purple Unicorn x Mother's Milk
Strawberry Milk x Loompa's Headband
TK x Iraq
88 G13/HP x Mimosa
Kashmir x Black Kandahar
Cheers


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 30, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Here are my (3) Lemon Hashplant plants at 66 days in flower. 82 days since the seeds hit the wet paper towels.
> These are basically 12/12 from seed plants in pretty small pots - roughly 1 gallon
> I can do closeups if anyone wants them.
> 
> ...


Man this is how I would like mine.. personal of course... 9: 1 gal in 3x3...for the sake of variety..


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 30, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Man this is how I would like mine.. personal of course... 9: 1 gal in 3x3...for the sake of variety..


Yeah, for sure. I'm not looking for big yields or anything. I'm just trying to experience as many different genetics as I can. Find the things I really like and then go back later and start focusing on those!


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 30, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Yeah, for sure. I'm not looking for big yields or anything. I'm just trying to experience as many different genetics as I can. Find the things I really like and then go back later and start focusing on those!


Man trust me that’s perfect... I’m not trying to supply anyone..just me... I will be using that setup with bonsai moms x3...I have a Soar plant that gives us plenty of clones..Genius Granddaddy & C99/Jack are moms...

Now I just Need a mom from the Strawberry line up... uni.. or mama..

Long as I keep my rotation and line up strong.. I can enjoy variety as well...


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 30, 2019)

Here is a quick update of my 14 bodhi plants at day 67 of 12/12. A mix of SSDD, Lemon Hashplant and Guava Wookie. The tallest ones are all SSDD.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 30, 2019)

This early girl does not match a beautiful late flower pic above... but trying to keep up lol. Happy love triangle
 
It's the only plant that seems to want a tad less nitrogen (leave tips) but all other 5 are pin straight with nice green shade.. none the less bodhi leads the pack... unless some gnat damage caused it....

I flipped on July 4th or 5th but if you count the transition period into flower then they are not looking to to bad for a strain I thought to not be a big yielder. From flip about day 25. With transition period more like week 2 lol. 

@Hot Diggity Sog nice plants man. If I can get the gnats under control I'll have a worthy pic in a month plus lol.. happy growing!

P.s. burned leaves are from 24 hour at 65 percent on bulbs lol.. work kept me out all night! Good luck to all who frequent this thread. Beautiful plants here!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 30, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> This early girl does not match a beautiful late flower pic above... but trying to keep up lol. Happy love triangle
> View attachment 4372263
> It's the only plant that seems to want a tad less nitrogen (leave tips) but all other 5 are pin straight with nice green shade.. none the less bodhi leads the pack... unless some gnat damage caused it....
> 
> ...


She looks stunning. And I love the staggered nodes. You're going to have some giant cola's! Nice picture quality too. I wish I could capture my plants this well.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 30, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> She looks stunning. And I love the staggered nodes. You're going to have some giant cola's! Nice picture quality too. I wish I could capture my plants this well.



My phone has extraordinary skills lol... I just hit the button. I think even with the worst camera your plants look magazine worthy. You should run a big girl of your favorite cut from those and try for the best high times cover. I often think plants in this thread look better grown than what's on the cover lol. You are one of many here but should be proud of your work. Looks like you got it on lock! Much respect! Happy growing!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 30, 2019)

I actually tried to do that with Chapter 5 which was the most amazing thing I had ever seen. My wife used to be a professional photographer before we started a family and she happily shot the plant and was able to capture its beauty. Sadly, High Times never even bothered to respond. Oh well...lol
Here was the photo shoot and what I submitted to HT, if you're interested.
https://www.hotdiggitysog.com/
(Works on a phone but best on a desktop with big monitors)


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 30, 2019)

The whole plant shot is special


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 30, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> The whole plant shot is special


Yeah...I could never capture her like that. But my wife nailed it...she rocks


----------



## jbcCT (Jul 30, 2019)

JDGreen said:


> Im haveing this weird thing happen to the leaves on one of my jabbas stash. Mayb yall can help. Ive had it happen before but the one kinda grew out of it but he leaves never healed. Its in sunshine mix 4 with some perlite. Im think ong its time to introduce some feed but it would b alittle earlier than i usually do.
> 
> The leaf is kinda canoeing down and if u push the crest it will flip up.
> 
> It is only one of six. And mayb another one is doing it on one leaf. So thats why im confused, they have all only had water.


I know this is an old thread. Was looking for info Bodhi's hells angel. Second year running them and they are massive plants.

Saw these pics. Little too much water too early. Not life threatening. Sure they turned out fine.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 30, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Here is a quick update of my 14 bodhi plants at day 67 of 12/12. A mix of SSDD, Lemon Hashplant and Guava Wookie. The tallest ones are all SSDD.
> 
> View attachment 4372228


Boomin


----------



## InstadovB (Jul 30, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Here is a quick update of my 14 bodhi plants at day 67 of 12/12. A mix of SSDD, Lemon Hashplant and Guava Wookie. The tallest ones are all SSDD.
> 
> View attachment 4372228


Holy crap,do you have lights above as well?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 30, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Holy crap,do you have lights above as well?


Yeah...right now I have a 315W CMH to finish up with but for the majority of the grow I had a 1K up above. I was alternating between a 1K HPS and a 1K Blue from Eye Hortilux.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 30, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Yeah...right now I have a 315W CMH to finish up with but for the majority of the grow I had a 1K up above. I was alternating between a 1K HPS and a 1K Blue from Eye Hortilux.


If u don’t mind me asking why 1k to 315...


----------



## InstadovB (Jul 30, 2019)

The spectrum helps with the trichs.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 30, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> If u don’t mind me asking why 1k to 315...


Main reason was heat. I started the grow when my basement was still cold. The 1K helped me out with the heat I needed. As the middle of summer hit, that heat got a bit too much. Plus, I like to taper back my light intensity near the end. But mostly, it was a temp thing.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 30, 2019)

And yes...trich considerations too


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 30, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> If u don’t mind me asking why 1k to 315...


To be perfectly honest, I would have much preferred to hang more Quantum Boards over the top but hanging these things sucks without some sort of a fixture. I'm going to face this challenge with Chapter 7 where I have quadruple the plants. So I'll have to figure something out.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 30, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> To be perfectly honest, I would have much preferred to hang more Quantum Boards over the top but hanging these things sucks without some sort of a fixture. I'm going to face this challenge with Chapter 7 where I have quadruple the plants. So I'll have to figure something out.


So your saying you drop your light intensity...near the end... say around. 10-14 days out??? This improves trichome production as well as oils.. terps... if so... this is what I’m dealing with... with my 315 3x3 in the garage..7 pm - 7 am.. but last 10 days I drop to around 250-260 watts.. and drop temps to 73-77..seems to boost my odor..sorry man...1 year 8/26/2019... still a newbie..


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 31, 2019)

If you switch to led heat becomes your friend! The plants don’t like mega photons blasting them below 80 degrees. It keeps them from transpiration and they won’t drink. If you do switch be aware of this, it’s counter to what your experience will tell you.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 31, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> If you switch to led heat becomes your friend! The plants don’t like mega photons blasting them below 80 degrees. It keeps them from transpiration and they won’t drink. If you do switch be aware of this, it’s counter to what your experience will tell you.


Interesting. Thanks for the tip


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 31, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the tip


No problem, that tidbit needs to be general knowledge imho.


----------



## Chronic811 (Jul 31, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> If you switch to led heat becomes your friend! The plants don’t like mega photons blasting them below 80 degrees. It keeps them from transpiration and they won’t drink. If you do switch be aware of this, it’s counter to what your experience will tell you.


Is this true even if your vpd is in the right range for your lower temps ? I’ve never used an led


----------



## InstadovB (Jul 31, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Is this true even if your vpd is in the right range for your lower temps ? I’ve never used an led


I believe it depends on your leaf surface temperature when it comes to vpd, however, I thought I read the LEDs operate better at the 80-85 temps(85 preferably). I could be completely ignorant because of internet folklore though. Someone who is smarter than me can probably answer this in a more competent manner. 

To keep it related. Ssdd closeup.

...and ssdd nug on top and space monkey on bottom. Killer smoke so far.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 31, 2019)

Little sky lotus in veg. Looks to be a fast grower. Have a few in front so I'm almost trying to keep healthy and slow it down lol
 
My love triangle was being a stubborn lady and I was worried it may not root. Didnt even yellow at all. Day 13 or so and ready for the cup till harvest tells me to keep it or trash it. I normally always have 100 percent any strain root. Most root inside 7 days. Glad I got one of 3. Other 2 had plenty of bumps and still good and green. Only needed one.
 

A lower from its mom... a little frosty lol but my durangatang from laplata labs is frosted a tad more...
 
Bottom pic of durangatang. Sorry for shitty pics that look yellow.. will take some better ones when the little one isn't screaming to ride the dirt bike lol. Was Lucky to even have this 5 min. Back to dad duty and I love it! Happy growing!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 31, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Is this true even if your vpd is in the right range for your lower temps ? I’ve never used an led


I was having issue till I started checking the canopy surface temps, one of those “wtf is going on” situations. They really don’t start sweating till about 95, so my range is liking 85-90 not caring as much about ambient air. It’s different!


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 31, 2019)

i keep my temps between 82-85

i noticed that lower than 82 will give you lower yields and going over 86/87 you start to lose smell

i like to do 85 most of the grow then drop it to 82 from mid flower til chop


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 31, 2019)

That’s also good to know, I’m on my second run of the leds. It’s weird how they just don’t develop without more heat than I would have thought.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 31, 2019)

Hello Bodhi fans, I figured I would pop in and let you folks know about an ongoing auction on IG, AND, there are gonna be many more to come. Some rare Bodhi gear, along with many desirable packs are gonna be auctioned off. Ya see, a close personal friend of mine has been hemmed up fer growin, no sales at all, but he lives in ALABAMA!!! I am raising money to help him in any way I can. GLG has donated packs, I have been diggin in the vaults as well. Also just to let ya know, my close and personal friend respect genetics, you don't know him yet, but ya will, has been a supporter of Bodhi fer MANY years and has donated 25 packs of Bodhi gear from his private stash !!!! Some of this stuff you will never see again, those will be auctioned off in groups of 5.....yep.5 packs per bidding block. Mosey on over to IG and take a peek. I am @usefulseedco over there.

I felt I had to post this here to make ya aware, ya may find somethin ya missed out on, and help out a good cause at the same time. Oh yeah, when the auction ends tonight, this is going up next, auction will be fer 48 hours.These were donated by GLG.


----------



## Chronic811 (Jul 31, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> That’s also good to know, I’m on my second run of the leds. It’s weird how they just don’t develop without more heat than I would have thought.


That is wierd. Have you tried lowering the humidity with the room temps low? I try to keep my flower room close to 74 day and night. But I’m using hps and cmh


----------



## maple sloth (Jul 31, 2019)

Nu-Be said:


> Please do not ask for the bodhi tester email address.



Hey Nu-Be I gotta ask, why do you say not to ask for the tester email address? If I had to guess your heart is in the right place and don't want to promote it to the seed scabs....... but I wonder if this is ultimately detrimental or beneficial to them. 

I only ask because I've had a couple DM's asking for the address myself as well as the fact that the email is prefaced with:

"*Hello Friends !*


Thank you all for your interest in testing our seeds! It is a very important part of our process in developing new seeds, and we _deeply_ appreciate *YOU*. We allow growers of all experience levels, as it helps us know if the strain is stable. We also wish to include EVERYONE in our team, so with big, open arms we say *WELCOME!"
*
Have you spoken to Bodhi or Mrs. B about this by chance? I sent her a DM on insta with no response and considering what is said above I think it's safe to share the addy with folks.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2019)

Interesting ! “Everyone “

What makes bohdi the coolest kid on the block is his want of all skill levels and welcomed “with open arms”

Edit : BIG OPEN ARMS


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 31, 2019)

I just want a pack of mother’s milk


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I just want a pack of mother’s milk


Ask @useful he might have packs up for sale at his fundraiser auction on ig.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 31, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Ask @useful he might have packs up for sale at his fundraiser auction on ig.


GLG donated a pack of Mothers Milk.....I will be auctioning them soon.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jul 31, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I just want a pack of mother’s milk


Your wish is my command...lol. Up fer auction right [email protected] on IG


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2019)

Baller ,just drop the mic will you !


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 31, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Your wish is my command...lol. Up fer auction right [email protected] on IG


First time on instagram - pardon my clumsiness


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Jul 31, 2019)

Does this ssdd look k, looks kind of wispy to me but it does still have a ways to go


----------



## hillbill (Aug 1, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Does this ssdd look k, looks kind of wispy to me but it does still have a ways to go
> View attachment 4372776


Looks like some tropical Sativa in that pheno!


----------



## R Burns (Aug 1, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Does this ssdd look k, looks kind of wispy to me but it does still have a ways to go
> View attachment 4372776


Much more sativa dom than any other ssdd that I have seen. Bet it makes for an interesting high.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 1, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> Your wish is my command...lol. Up fer auction right [email protected] on IG


I was skimming your auctions last night ..i would have got one of the freeborns if i seen it earlier .. that milk is gonna run me but its cool its for a good cause


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 1, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Much more sativa dom than any other ssdd that I have seen. Bet it makes for an interesting high.


 Could also be a rare pheno that's hard to find without running a million seeds at a time. I'd give it a run and see if you have a special one. Happy growing!!!

Edit: it kinda has a structure like my old cut of sensi star I have... I just love sativa leaves. Or big fat indica leaves! To much hybrid nonsense these days. Everything has been bread out of everything. Jk I love some hybrids to...


----------



## hillbill (Aug 1, 2019)

Isn’t everything famous like OGs and all the Chems and G13 and such just “peculiar” phenos? Be thankful and go ahead with the adventure!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 1, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I was skimming your auctions last night ..i would have got one of the freeborns if i seen it earlier .. that milk is gonna run me but its cool its for a good cause


Awesome!!! Here are some groups that are gonna be auctioned off soon.


----------



## Anon25314 (Aug 1, 2019)

i popped 2 love triangles and 1 runted out the other one is growing slowest out of my 5 bodhi plants :/. hope its a fem, would be nice to see what it smokes like


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 1, 2019)

Anon25314 said:


> i popped 2 love triangles and 1 runted out the other one is growing slowest out of my 5 bodhi plants :/. hope its a fem, would be nice to see what it smokes like


How's them Super slilver hashplants doing? I popped one seed and had female. 4 seeds left. Mine were freebies and turned out to be one of my favourite.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 1, 2019)

Wanted to share one of my Sunshine Daydream pheno's. Among the shortest but certainly the fattest.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 1, 2019)

Here are two of my 3 guava wookie's. I think these are going to come down Sunday!

*Pheno #1:
  


Pheno #2:
  
*


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 1, 2019)

jbcCT said:


> JBC is the shit. Two, three days tops in my box. Man is on point.


I agree. I have always ordered from The Attitude. But I am now a JBC customer. I feel stupid thinking US customers could only be serviced from Europe. No more 2 week waits for me.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 1, 2019)

Anon25314 said:


> i popped 2 love triangles and 1 runted out the other one is growing slowest out of my 5 bodhi plants :/. hope its a fem, would be nice to see what it smokes like


 I'm into the same adventure right now. Only fem of 4 I think it was I germed. Still looking to be winning the race in my tent though... day 24 or 25 from flip I think


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 1, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Here are two of my 3 guava wookie's. I think these are going to come down Sunday!
> 
> *Pheno #1:
> View attachment 4373229 View attachment 4373230
> ...


 Among a few of the best looking photos I have seen in a while. This^^^^^ is f###### sweet. Looks like fire!!! Sorry forgot to add this to my last post! Same go for the ones above as well. Nice job. Happy growing!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 1, 2019)

I snuck down right before lights out and captured the last guava wookie and two of the sunshine day dreams.
(These are higher-res and larger than I typically post)

*Guava Wookie #3 - *This one has had the best frost out of all of the plants for the last 3 or 4 weeks.
 


*2 More Sunshine Daydreams: 
  
*


----------



## Coalcat (Aug 1, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Does this ssdd look k, looks kind of wispy to me but it does still have a ways to go
> View attachment 4372776


I JUST harvested my one female SSDD and it looked exactly like that. I got shit for yield but it was very frosty and right now is my wife’s favorite. I’m actually going to run a clone of it again to see if I can get something more outta it. I still have 4 more seeds so maybe I can get a better yielder. I’m wishing I bought 2 packs to work through (but I did hear it was a pretty consistent strain)


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 1, 2019)

Just came to say the mother’s milk pack is now at 220 with another 20 hrs to go .. I’m scared lol


----------



## Vicorbett (Aug 1, 2019)

Longcloud said:


> Anymore updates? hows she running outdoors?


Hey man she’s onlyoutside for a photoshoot


----------



## BigJonster (Aug 2, 2019)

I need some help.I need a short to medium stature hybrid or sativa leaning. I have Sunshine head but I'm afraid of the needed headroom. Thanks


----------



## Anon25314 (Aug 2, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> How's them Super slilver hashplants doing? I popped one seed and had female. 4 seeds left. Mine were freebies and turned out to be one of my favourite.


the 2 I have are growing so well! already on the third set of true leaves and lookn mighty healthy. They are growing the best out of the 5 smaller plants


----------



## kroc (Aug 2, 2019)

Well i grabbed cosmic serpent and strawberry mama, have a couple Hashplant #4's running in veg now. I have a feeling I'll be grabbing a lot more in the future lol

Edit: for those who dont know, JBC seeds takes CC now.


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 2, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I'm into the same adventure right now. Only fem of 4 I think it was I germed. Still looking to be winning the race in my tent though... day 24 or 25 from flip I thinkView attachment 4373244


Holy hell, those are fat!! Great work.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Aug 2, 2019)

Black raspberry -wookie dom 
 

Black raspberry- goji dom


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 2, 2019)

After a good 2 plus month cure in the jar. Clusterfunk gets you like fubar kind of stoned. Very very potant shit. Either I'm paranoid cause I'm so baked or my 15 guys on my crew all can tell I'm ripped of 2 good hits..... for those who like to feel like this way grow it! For me it's been the best bedtime smoke in a while. I'm a seasoned smoker and this shit makes me feel like a kid again...

When you have a fan running on you at night it makes you feel almost numb and floating lol. Not kidding crazy strong. I wish I had the means of getting it tested. Both phenos I had were strong as hell. Both also had alot of garlic skunky chem funk to it along with chem traits in veg and flower... also had alot of frost in veg and early flower. Today's work stash #2 pheno.. shitty pic though.. happy growing!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 2, 2019)

kroc said:


> Well i grabbed cosmic serpent and strawberry mama, have a couple Hashplant #4's running in veg now. I have a feeling I'll be grabbing a lot more in the future lol
> 
> Edit: for those who dont know, JBC seeds takes CC now.


when did JBC not take credit card? havent used anything but that with him for years.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 2, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> when did JBC not take credit card? havent used anything but that with him for years.


Same here, but they hold that rather close.


----------



## kroc (Aug 2, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> when did JBC not take credit card? havent used anything but that with him for years.


yeah as far as i know you could only email them cc but could be wrong, now its all on the site


----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 2, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Just came to say the mother’s milk pack is now at 220 with another 20 hrs to go .. I’m scared lol


You got it brother!!! I didn't think it would go that high....but I ran it before and it was amazing!!! I gotta thank you fer the support!!!


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 2, 2019)

Can someone recommend me a bodhi strain to try, guava wookie looks decent anything that stands out greatly?


----------



## Psyphish (Aug 3, 2019)

Guys, both of my SSDD plants turned out to be crap. Really frosty with offensive, penetrating, sharp smell that refuses to stay in the mason jars, but the high is soooo shitty. Glues your eyes shut and gives you uncomfortable physical feelings, muddies your thoughts too. I'll probably run all of it through bubble bags, since the scissor hash had a typical chill hash stone.

I probably won't run any more bodhi seeds since I don't have space to do more pheno hunts.


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 3, 2019)

Psyphish said:


> Guys, both of my SSDD plants turned out to be crap. Really frosty with offensive, penetrating, sharp smell that refuses to stay in the mason jars, but the high is soooo shitty. Glues your eyes shut and gives you uncomfortable physical feelings, muddies your thoughts too. I'll probably run all of it through bubble bags, since the scissor hash had a typical chill hash stone.
> 
> I probably won't run any more bodhi seeds since I don't have space to do more pheno hunts.


Too bad you didnt find a pheno that you like... in my experience, no matter who the breeder is, I am always doing a pheno hunt...been that way for over 20 years....


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 3, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> Too bad you didnt find a pheno that you like... in my experience, no matter who the breeder is, I am always doing a pheno hunt...been that way for over 20 years....


 Agreed! This^^^ you dont always win the lotto the first try right? Happy growing!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 3, 2019)

Another week has gone by for the girls outside.
Skywalker x PU F3 #1 on right #2 on left in need of a drink.
 

GG4 x OMG #3
 

GG4 x OMG #2 
 

GG4 x OMG #1
 

Cheers


----------



## Coalcat (Aug 3, 2019)

Hehe those look exactly the same to me...just maybe a different angle... 

Sorry this was in reply to Thor’s post...the reply to didn’t load for me...


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 3, 2019)

Psyphish said:


> Guys, both of my SSDD plants turned out to be crap. Really frosty with offensive, penetrating, sharp smell that refuses to stay in the mason jars, but the high is soooo shitty. Glues your eyes shut and gives you uncomfortable physical feelings, muddies your thoughts too. I'll probably run all of it through bubble bags, since the scissor hash had a typical chill hash stone.
> 
> I probably won't run any more bodhi seeds since I don't have space to do more pheno hunts.


One man’s trash is another man’s treasure. That description sounds like my cup of tea hehe.


----------



## Anon25314 (Aug 3, 2019)

Thefarmer12 said:


> One man’s trash is another man’s treasure. That description sounds like my cup of tea hehe.


truth


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Aug 3, 2019)

Neroli 91. Nothing but impressed with the wookie daddy for outdoors lol. Black raspberry did awesome last year outside and the 2 nerolis I have this year are doing perfect. 10 feet wide 7 feet tall


----------



## pthobson (Aug 3, 2019)

Goldrunfarms said:


> Neroli 91. Nothing but impressed with the wookie daddy for outdoors lol. Black raspberry did awesome last year outside and the 2 nerolis I have this year are doing perfect. 10 feet wide 7 feet tallView attachment 4373870


Pretty location. And obviously beautiful plant.


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Aug 3, 2019)

Sunshine Daydream.￼


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 3, 2019)

Goldrunfarms said:


> View attachment 4373890 Sunshine Daydream.￼


Damn...

Wonder if I could pull something like that off indoors


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 3, 2019)

okay, next project is to preserve HAOGxSSDD, and then Dank Sinatra, and then Apollo 11, but that'll be f5. Damn that HAOGSSDD is some fuckin' quality smoke.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 3, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> okay, next project is to preserve HAOGxSSDD, and then Dank Sinatra, and then Apollo 11, but that'll be f5. Damn that HAOGSSDD is some fuckin' quality smoke.


Glad to hear, I think I got a pck put up somewhere


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 3, 2019)

Thefarmer12 said:


> One man’s trash is another man’s treasure. That description sounds like my cup of tea hehe.


Me too. SSDD is known for being a pain killing/good vibes plant. There are prob some sativa phenos but the blueberry bubba dominates. @Psyphish do you prefer sativas?


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 3, 2019)

I grew a blueberry mountain that is pretty badass (blueberry indica x appy). my bbm does have some sativa kick from the appy too and is a great hybrid.


----------



## Psyphish (Aug 3, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Me too. SSDD is known for being a pain killing/good vibes plant. There are prob some sativa phenos but the blueberry bubba dominates. @Psyphish do you prefer sativas?


I actually hate sativas with a passion, I love being couchlocked and faded out of my mind with my whole body just warm and numb. I think I harvested the SSDDs too early, the tops were too close to the lights and were going amber, but they might've needed a week or two. I experimented with the weed again yesterday and it worked a lot better when I was already high on something else, I think adding some CBD bud to the SSDD would work wonders.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 4, 2019)

Psyphish said:


> I actually hate sativas with a passion, I love being couchlocked and faded out of my mind with my whole body just warm and numb. I think I harvested the SSDDs too early, the tops were too close to the lights and were going amber, but they might've needed a week or two. I experimented with the weed again yesterday and it worked a lot better when I was already high on something else, I think adding some CBD bud to the SSDD would work wonders.


Different smokes for different folks! Older I get the less I like those wild and crazy Sativa.
Sativa leaners are fine but Hazes and others are a bit on the wild side for me. I don’t need any nudges toward anxiety.

Side note: 5/6 Bing up in blue Solos.

1 Phone Home 34 days 10/14 looks great and a bit more bigger than most and buds growing.

2 confirmed female Lemon Hashplant 17 days. Finally.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 4, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Different smokes for different folks! Older I get the less I like those wild and crazy Sativa.
> Sativa leaners are fine but Hazes and others are a bit on the wild side for me. I don’t need any nudges toward anxiety.
> 
> Side note: 5/6 Bing up in blue Solos.
> ...


I'm chopping Lemon Hashplant, among others, today. I'll be sure to follow up with pictures and a smoke report.


----------



## Stickyjones (Aug 4, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Damn...
> 
> Wonder if I could pull something like that off indoors


I'd love to see it haha, better have some high ceilings


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Aug 4, 2019)

Three Cherry Queens about to go into flower, they're a little over a meter tall including their pots.
Uniform and sturdy plants so far, but not the most vigorous bodhi strain that i've grown though . I had 4 females from 8 seeds but ended up trashing the runt i had, it was too slow and too far behind the others.

​


----------



## Chronic811 (Aug 4, 2019)

Chem 1 x ssdd


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 4, 2019)

Putting up my lazy version of a make shift trellis. Also damn my 2 dark horse clones ( chem diesel ) are small and shitty still but look frosty. Everything looking ok and packing weight now.

Happy growing back to work!

Edit: love triangle of course In the lead in this pic the tallest in the back left. Lots of nice tops!


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 4, 2019)

Psyphish said:


> I actually hate sativas with a passion, I love being couchlocked and faded out of my mind with my whole body just warm and numb. I think I harvested the SSDDs too early, the tops were too close to the lights and were going amber, but they might've needed a week or two. I experimented with the weed again yesterday and it worked a lot better when I was already high on something else, I think adding some CBD bud to the SSDD would work wonders.


Same thing happened to me last harvest. I pulled a little early and everything is pretty racy (blueberry mountain, Jabbas, congoxkashmirx wookie). I prefer indicas over sativas so I'll def make sure I pull later next time. Early pulled weed or sativas give me anxiety like a MFer. I've smoked SSDD shatter, but never the bud. It def had an epic indica dom buzz with some head to it. Most appy crosses will have some head buzz to them. Lucky Charms and Tigers Milk both had some head on them, but 0 anxiety. Def take them longer next time, but you may want to try some of the DLA lines. My kashmir pheno of CKW smells like Sprite, Hairspray, Trainwreck, Lavendar Chem body odor. May want to try that kashmir/iraqi x g13/hp/nl1 for some heavy indicas.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 4, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> View attachment 4374441
> Putting up my lazy version of a make shift trellis. Also damn my 2 dark horse clones ( chem diesel ) are small and shitty still but look frosty. Everything looking ok and packing weight now.
> 
> Happy growing back to work!


Very nice! How are you liking those farbric containers? Is that a water pan underneath?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 4, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Chem 1 x ssdd View attachment 4374382


Did you make this cross yourself? How is it?


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Aug 4, 2019)

Psyphish said:


> I actually hate sativas with a passion, I love being couchlocked and faded out of my mind with my whole body just warm and numb. I think I harvested the SSDDs too early, the tops were too close to the lights and were going amber, but they might've needed a week or two. I experimented with the weed again yesterday and it worked a lot better when I was already high on something else, I think adding some CBD bud to the SSDD would work wonders.


Me and you are one in the same sir, I can’t do sativas, they make me feel stressed out and uneasy. Really hope my sativa looking ssdd doesn’t have a sativa high.


----------



## Chronic811 (Aug 4, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Did you make this cross yourself? How is it?


Bodhi made it. Got it as a freebie. I’ll let you know how it is once it’s cured. So far I know it yields and has great bag appeal


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 4, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Bodhi made it. Got it as a freebie. I’ll let you know how it is once it’s cured. So far I know it yields and has great bag appeal


How much of the chem is coming thru in the nose?
Do you have any pics of what she looked like in flower?


----------



## Chronic811 (Aug 4, 2019)

no halitosis chem funk. I picking up a minty pine sol like smell. Bud has a real oily texture even when fully dry


----------



## Chronic811 (Aug 4, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> How much of the chem is coming thru in the nose?
> Do you have any pics of what she looked like in flower?


All my live plant pics came out pretty blurry but I’ll post a couple anyways


----------



## Chronic811 (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 4, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Very nice! How are you liking those farbric containers? Is that a water pan underneath?



I love it. It's a living soil 4x4 from grass roots with the living soil lining I'm it to keep SOME extra moisture in and not dry out as fast. No problems at all so far so I will drop prob 4 plants or 5 next time not 6 as I'm a little overgrown now.

The pan is a Active aqua 4x4 hydro flood tray works the balls for me.

Looking at your pics recently I'd say you would kill it in one of these! Hope you kept a cut or 2 of that guava wookie! They look perfect and welL cared for! Happy growing!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 4, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I love it. It's a living soil 4x4 from grass roots with the living soil lining I'm it to keep SOME extra moisture in and not dry out as fast. No problems at all so far so I will drop prob 4 plants or 5 next time not 6 as I'm a little overgrown now.
> 
> The pan is a Active aqua 4x4 hydro flood tray works the balls for me.
> 
> Looking at your pics recently I'd say you would kill it in one of these! Hope you kept a cut or 2 of that guava wookie! They look perfect and welL cared for! Happy growing!


When you get run-off and goes into the flood dray, do you just drain that? Does the bottom of the bag tend to mold at all?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 4, 2019)

Every week I'll take a shop vac and stick it down there and let it eat a bit. So far so good!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 4, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Every week I'll take a shop vac and stick it down there and let it eat a bit. So far so good!



To add to this... I try my very best never to have run off in my organic soil so to be honest that's part of the reason the runoff is minimal. I'm running a slightly modified coots mix with top dressings (soon) of homemade castings and lots of gro kashi (once a week). That stuff is the shit! Also believe the added soil space only helps with little stress my plants have had this run. Wish I had better yielders but my veg tent is very big now so I'll have more soon enough. Have about 6 weeks to chop give or take.
Happy growing!


----------



## z.bud (Aug 5, 2019)

Cosmic Serpent (two diff Phenos) 
One on the left(wookie dom and a bleeder) is smelling rotten mango funk
Right is Hawaiian dom (bleeder) and smells like candied fruit loops.
All 5 of my cosmic serpent girls have the bleeding trait.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 5, 2019)

Going to ask this here as well as I spend most of my time here and some of you are familiar with my grow. 

Anyone ever have hypoasis mites crawl north in canopy to suger leaves? I have had these for years and never seen this before? Gnatrol treatment maybe? Any help or idea why is appreciated... they are VERY stoned or dead


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 5, 2019)

ayy my mendo purps x purple unicorn testers are fuckin' enormous and purpley on week 3. good to know


----------



## doniawon (Aug 5, 2019)

Wanted to share a few shots from the greenhouse. 
Lucky charms x more cowbell.

Found a couple of forum cut twins. Downright identical to cowbell/gsc forum.

The rest were medium to large yeild, mostly single cola structure and a few with lateral stretch!!. 
All look fantastic, of course the ones showing 50/50 are just super nice!!. 
Thank u @MojoRizing .. super cool cross. Like playing lotto scratchers, but can't really lose.  my fav! cowbell dominant, looks totally like a forum cut.  this one's really wanting to go full appy, but obviously being heavily influenced by the cookie .
Will run this one a couple weeks longer than the others. Could b a sleeper!? cookie hybrids are a ton of fun, love all the variations.. thanks again @MojoRizing


----------



## doniawon (Aug 5, 2019)

And thank u @Nu-Be aka nubes.

Godhead

  had 3 females out if 10..

All look identical.. large structure, dense buds, frosty as hell. Reminds me of dank Sinatra..
Still waiting on terps to develop. Grapefruit is one of my top 10 all time faves . Hope one leans that way.

Very pleased with these. Excellent strain. So far a bodhi fave of mine


----------



## jp68 (Aug 5, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> ayy my mendo purps x purple unicorn testers are fuckin' enormous and purpley on week 3. good to know


Waiting on this one and the pu x tk


----------



## Chronic811 (Aug 5, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Going to ask this here as well as I spend most of my time here and some of you are familiar with my grow.
> 
> Anyone ever have hypoasis mites crawl north in canopy to suger leaves? I have had these for years and never seen this before? Gnatrol treatment maybe? Any help or idea why is appreciated... they are VERY stoned or dead


I admire your setup. From the living soil to the predator mites. Also your report on clusterfunk is dead on to the same experience I had with that strain. Smoking it at work gets weird real quick lol.


----------



## thezephyr (Aug 6, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Going to ask this here as well as I spend most of my time here and some of you are familiar with my grow.
> 
> Anyone ever have hypoasis mites crawl north in canopy to suger leaves? I have had these for years and never seen this before? Gnatrol treatment maybe? Any help or idea why is appreciated... they are VERY stoned or dead


sounds like they just got stuck in the resin.


----------



## jp68 (Aug 6, 2019)

So does anyone know what exactly the PU f3 male brings to the table. Have pretty much run all his males in some form except the PU .


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Aug 6, 2019)

Snow leopard v2 smells sweet


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 6, 2019)

double purple day 25 or so


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Aug 6, 2019)

Amrita almost done!

  

This is the clone I took off of her. Just massive already lol


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 6, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> I admire your setup. From the living soil to the predator mites. Also your report on clusterfunk is dead on to the same experience I had with that strain. Smoking it at work gets weird real quick lol.



I appreciate that. I try my hardest to get the best smoke possible the way I prefer. It took many years to settle on no till organics. Often switching run to run. Dwc, flood and drain, bottled organics, synthetic nutes in soil or soilless mix etc. And every now and again 2 at once when deciding to flower my veg tent at the same time and start all fresh seed. 

I believe in the natural process is best and keep it simple. Being raised on a farm I think drilled this in at a young age. My method now works best being the father of a 9 year old as it's less work when the machine stays in check. 

clusterfunk is killer and I'm getting low! Things are getting heavy at day 33 from 12/12 flip. I thought I had nice strong branches lol... will get some resin pics tomorrow when I have more time... this mix is the real deal.
 
Sorry through tent window I know it's a shitty pic.

Fans look good I just pulled for a leaf press ( save 1 or 2 from every strain ) I'm a geek!
 
Perfect color no pest damage etc. So far so good, I'm happy thus far beside the crazy gnat problem. Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 6, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Amrita almost done!
> 
> View attachment 4375552 View attachment 4375553 View attachment 4375551
> 
> This is the clone I took off of her. Just massive already lol View attachment 4375554



Like the look. Nice job well done. I love those type buds that swell up and break up like popcorn. Well that's what it feels like to me anyway lol. Happy growing!

Smoke one for me looks great!


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 7, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Going to ask this here as well as I spend most of my time here and some of you are familiar with my grow.
> 
> Anyone ever have hypoasis mites crawl north in canopy to suger leaves? I have had these for years and never seen this before? Gnatrol treatment maybe? Any help or idea why is appreciated... they are VERY stoned or dead


We just applied Botanigard ES for root aphids at the production facility that I work at and I'm impressed with it so far. The fungus was infecting and killing off the aphids within 3 days. We check it out under a microscope and it was rad. The fungus was growing out of the aphids and engulfing them. Ideally you would want your humidity up to about 80% so we're hitting all the plants in veg. Also if you go this route call the company and ask them how to apply it to soil and ask how much to apply for your pot sizes. You're suppose to spray it on the surface and water it in after that. You don't want to do a normal soil drench or dunk. I'm not sure if it's listed for use on fungus gnats, but I'd imagine it would work on just about any soft-bodied insect, but you might want to double check on that.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 7, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I appreciate that. I try my hardest to get the best smoke possible the way I prefer. It took many years to settle on no till organics. Often switching run to run. Dwc, flood and drain, bottled organics, synthetic nutes in soil or soilless mix etc. And every now and again 2 at once when deciding to flower my veg tent at the same time and start all fresh seed.
> 
> I believe in the natural process is best and keep it simple. Being raised on a farm I think drilled this in at a young age. My method now works best being the father of a 9 year old as it's less work when the machine stays in check.
> 
> ...


Gnatrol, haven’t had them since I started using it


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 7, 2019)

jp68 said:


> So does anyone know what exactly the PU f3 male brings to the table. Have pretty much run all his males in some form except the PU .


The one cross ( Skywalker x PU F3 ) I ran and still have going , the PU F3 seemed to dominate. Shared tons of pics in this thread and my Bodhi tester journal. I have been very happy with the quality and potency of the smoke, plus the non runts yielded great!! It has been my main daytime smoke for the past couple months. 

Cheers


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 7, 2019)

Boosky said:


> Gnatrol, haven’t had them since I started using it


Boosky nailed it right here. I had a brain fart posting before bed, haha! A Gnatrol like product is easier to work with than Botanigard for fungus gnats. the only thing different that I would recommend is getting something like Ecological Labs Microbe Lift Mosquito Control. It has the same active ingredient and it's marketed for pond treatment instead of cannabis growing so you get a lot more for a lot less.


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 7, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Amrita almost done!
> 
> View attachment 4375552 View attachment 4375553 View attachment 4375551
> 
> This is the clone I took off of her. Just massive already lol View attachment 4375554


Looks chunky... been deciding whether to pop some of these soon or not....


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Aug 7, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> Looks chunky... been deciding whether to pop some of these soon or not....


Real chunky. Grows pretty tall. I’ll let ya know how she smokes when it’s all done


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 7, 2019)

still pissed i didnt buy Amrita when it was available

figured i'd get it when the banks restocked but so far it hasnt been in GLG or JBCs restock 

hopefully HeadieGardens gets it whenever they get their restock


----------



## See green (Aug 7, 2019)

Dream lotus. She is a very cool looking plant. One of the branches has these funky leaves ,  been this way since she was a foot tall. Im excited to see what she gives me.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Aug 7, 2019)

Soul Mate about 3 weeks from flip. Looks like she's getting ready to do delicious things. Starting to smell like it, too.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 7, 2019)

Vaping some very relaxing Soulmate this moment.


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 7, 2019)

So many strains for first time ordering

Space Monkey and Mother’s Hashplant with Gorilla Ghani as a freebie, is this a good choice?


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 8, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> still pissed i didnt buy Amrita when it was available
> 
> figured i'd get it when the banks restocked but so far it hasnt been in GLG or JBCs restock
> 
> hopefully HeadieGardens gets it whenever they get their restock


Theseedsource has it in stock..


----------



## raytizzle (Aug 8, 2019)

Amrita. 2 females in 15 gallons of coots mix soil. Just started flowering.


----------



## Longcloud (Aug 9, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> So many strains for first time ordering
> 
> Space Monkey and Mother’s Hashplant with Gorilla Ghani as a freebie, is this a good choice?


Personally i was gonna go for the kush 4 x lotus for my freebie


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Aug 9, 2019)

Gold Lotus (Gold Star x Snow Lotus)... Popped three seeds outdoors June 10th, this was the lone female, 25 gallon fabric pot. Excuse the yellow line on the cacti, accidentally did it in a Paint app...


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 9, 2019)

Love triangle kinda left rear, apollo 11 (brothers grimm) front middle and durangatang front right (laplata labs) day 35 I think today since flip... here is another pic of the love triangle up closer. Shitty pic and does not due it justice. Tons of resin for day 35. Will get a better one to post very soon. You get the idea. I'd assume prob a tk leaning pheno and looks like it may yield ok. 
She looks to be one hairy lady. Cant wait to see what kind of weight she packs on around week 6 (I'm assuming) when she starts to swell up a bit more. Burns are from light a couple weeks ago, during the stretch she grew 3" into light overnight lol..... time will tell... happy growing!

Edit: bed needs water at the moment so shit looks a little sleepy!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 9, 2019)

This is one funkey space monkey from seed... growing all sorts of wierd but I seem to get keepers out of the strange ones lol. Not runts per say, just the ones that dont follow normal uniform cannabis growth. Hope it's a lady as my luck with this strain has been shit... all males... had to throw out a PERFECT vigorous sky lotus male, also the one I was praying was female... 

One behind it is the mass super skunk clone I was gifted. I have been very rough on it... break, snap, twist, pop etc. In an attempt to slow it down as it's getting to big before my current run is done.... I now pay no mind to genetic drift etc in clones. I guess it's a good problem to have but wtf, I cant slow it down. For 21-25 or so years old it grows at an alarming rate for a clone of that age.

Also popped (2) j1 hashplant and respect og from bodhi and (2) csi gsc x ghost og fem. Only one of those survived and I killed a j1 runt. Rest are slowly taking off but I can afford to wait. I always pop to many beans lol... for my space anyway! Thought I'd share the cool monkey. Seems to be a favorite around here!

Happy growing!


----------



## Stickyjones (Aug 9, 2019)

Space monkey jarred up. Smells of straight lavender that sticks to your nose, strong medicine


----------



## Stickyjones (Aug 9, 2019)

Ssddxgg4 is great stuff. Smells like dank vanilla, tastes like musky grapes with a strong fruity fuel p on the exhail


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 10, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> View attachment 4376979
> Love triangle kinda left rear, apollo 11 (brothers grimm) front middle and durangatang front right (laplata labs) day 35 I think today since flip... here is another pic of the love triangle up closer. Shitty pic and does not due it justice. Tons of resin for day 35. Will get a better one to post very soon. You get the idea. I'd assume prob a tk leaning pheno and looks like it may yield ok. View attachment 4376983
> She looks to be one hairy lady. Cant wait to see what kind of weight she packs on around week 6 (I'm assuming) when she starts to swell up a bit more. Burns are from light a couple weeks ago, during the stretch she grew 3" into light overnight lol..... time will tell... happy growing!
> 
> Edit: bed needs water at the moment so shit looks a little sleepy!


Nice! I've had a pack of love triangle in the fridge for years....1st pic I've seen of it...


----------



## Houstini (Aug 10, 2019)

Goji pinesoul momma. Oregon outdoor just put the trellis up today, I know she needs support!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 11, 2019)

Another week for the gals outside.
Skywalker x PU F3 #1 & #2. Looking a little hungry
 
GG4 x OMG #3 
 
GG4 x OMG #2
 
GG4 x OMG #1
 

Cheers


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 11, 2019)

Have flipped 2x SSDD to flower, 1x Soul Mate, 1x LHP, and 1x Cherry Lotus. 

SSDD seems to be a very weak plant, support wise. Stems are pretty noodly. If these have decent yields they will surely be collapsing under their own weight. Soul mates are looking like very solid plants all around. Will absolutely support their weight with decent yield and grow like weeds. Respond well to topping and other forms of LST. Cherry lotus surprised me. They didnt grow much in veg, but stretched 2x their original height after 2 weeks in flower. Relatively tight node structure, and we are at 18" or so of total usable cola length. Slowest developing buds of them all though. 

Now this lemon hashplant... It is looking like a total beast of a plant. Perfect symmetrical structure, stout stems, not too leafy, tight node structure, mild stretch, and buds are developing fast. Same growth rate and bud development of a heavy yielding blue dream I have. 

Interested to try the smoke from these. I can only comment on the growth patterns right now. Not going to go and start rubbing/sniffing stems, lol.


----------



## Stink Floyd (Aug 11, 2019)

I know I read a while back a bunch of people were interested in Doc D's Bandaid Haze ix 3.0 but it was sold out. Headiegardens just updated the stock.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Aug 11, 2019)

Finally smoked some of the Amrita last night with a few of my buddies. We all came to the conclusion it was probably the best bud we have ever smoked. I’m a light smoker. I would rather be sober than paranoid any day of the week.I like growing more than smoking.. lol. There isn’t a shade of paranoia within this galaxy with Amrita. I even pressed some and did a dab. It’s the first strain I have ever smoked where it got my heart pumping and I didn’t subconsciously think about heart attack’s.. top shelf without a doubt


----------



## sdd420 (Aug 11, 2019)

Stink Floyd said:


> I know I read a while back a bunch of people were interested in Doc D's Bandaid Haze ix 3.0 but it was sold out. Headiegardens just updated the stock.


Already got mine had to go to the man himself


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Aug 11, 2019)

Chopped Sunshine daydream today, could of gone a lil longer but she was all milky and I wasn’t impressed at all. She had zero smell to her and yield looks like poop but I’ll be looking for a better pheno next time. Throwing a nice big lavender aura female in her place.


----------



## Coalcat (Aug 11, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Chopped Sunshine daydream today, could of gone a lil longer but she was all milky and I wasn’t impressed at all. She had zero smell to her and yield looks like poop but I’ll be looking for a better pheno next time. Throwing a nice big lavender aura female in her place.
> View attachment 4377744
> View attachment 4377745
> View attachment 4377746


Looks like my pheno.... I was disappointed too with the yield and structure.....but the smoke is great. It’s so good I’m keeping it around until I can pop the rest of the pack and hope for a better plant.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Aug 11, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> Looks like my pheno.... I was disappointed too with the yield and structure.....but the smoke is great. It’s so good I’m keeping it around until I can pop the rest of the pack and hope for a better plant.


Was it a relaxing high at all, I can’t do anything to energitic


----------



## Coalcat (Aug 11, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Was it a relaxing high at all, I can’t do anything to energitic


 Relaxing and makes you feel good. Not speedy at all, but doesn’t put you to bed.


----------



## Longcloud (Aug 12, 2019)

Anyone tried out the lazy lightning? loompa hb x 88g13? seems like might be worth a try


----------



## raytizzle (Aug 12, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Finally smoked some of the Amrita last night with a few of my buddies. We all came to the conclusion it was probably the best bud we have ever smoked. I’m a light smoker. I would rather be sober than paranoid any day of the week.I like growing more than smoking.. lol. There isn’t a shade of paranoia within this galaxy with Amrita. I even pressed some and did a dab. It’s the first strain I have ever smoked where it got my heart pumping and I didn’t subconsciously think about heart attack’s.. top shelf without a doubt


HELL YEAH BRO! This makes me excited because my two amritas just started flowering. Can you show us some more pictures of Amrita?


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Aug 12, 2019)

raytizzle said:


> HELL YEAH BRO! This makes me excited because my two amritas just started flowering. Can you show us some more pictures of Amrita?


 
Your gonna like it for sure. She’s a huge yielder!

This is a few days before I chopped. It’s drying right now, but I’ll take some nug shots when she’s done.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 12, 2019)

Vaping some Soulmate right now. 
This one may have It up on Space Monkey for loudness. Strong pine and lemon and fuel all along but during drying and cure it just gets louder and more earthy and Skunk or other animal. Open a jar and the room is filled with a sour punch and first reaction is to jerk one’s head back but you also want to roll in a big pile of it! Alluring and repulsive but captivating.

All 5 plants smell a lot more alike than they appeared to each other. Relaxing and strong. Nice in the daytime as it won’t lock you to the couch. Nice at night since it doesn’t seem to keep me awake either.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Aug 12, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Vaping some Soulmate right now.
> This one may have It up on Space Monkey for loudness. Strong pine and lemon and fuel all along but during drying and cure it just gets louder and more earthy and Skunk or other animal. Open a jar and the room is filled with a sour punch and first reaction is to jerk one’s head back but you also want to roll in a big pile of it! Alluring and repulsive but captivating.
> 
> All 5 plants smell a lot more alike than they appeared to each other. Relaxing and strong. Nice in the daytime as it won’t lock you to the couch. Nice at night since it doesn’t seem to keep me awake either.


Mmm, can't wait for mine to finish up. Long story, but a lot of plans changed and it's flowering out in a 1gal Folgers can. (I needed a modestly priced receptacle) I feel almost guilty because this plant obviously has so much more potential than I'm giving her room for, but she still seems to be thriving. There is pretty much zero branching above the bottom two nodes, but that's probably just because of the undersized pot. Still ended up being my tallest (and probabably best) plant this cycle.

Here's some Dream Lotus I started recently: 

These were all soaked the same day, but I tried different methods of starting the seedlings, and they were put under lights at different times, so some are a little ahead of others.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 12, 2019)

I am flowering in ROLS with 5 qts mix in 6 qt plastic trash baskets and love it. All mine had adequate branching for training.


----------



## gr0wn6dub0 (Aug 12, 2019)

Anybody got any info on Tripweed? It's on the new tester list under the OMG male. Sounds like an interesting one.


----------



## InstadovB (Aug 12, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> Looks like my pheno.... I was disappointed too with the yield and structure.....but the smoke is great. It’s so good I’m keeping it around until I can pop the rest of the pack and hope for a better plant.


I have read throughout this thread that the smallest yielding ssdd phenotype usually is the best when it comes to the smoke test.

Edit: However, I do have one phenotype about to get the chop within the week that is a huge yielder, Strong branching(not hollow like most ssdd) with dumb density. The wife and I have dubbed it shitshow daydream from the tester nugs(hard to accomplish daily task). They are out there; good luck on the hunt.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 12, 2019)

Love triangle seems to be fattening up a bit the last few days. Day 39 since flip. Tall one very hairy lol...
Also my apollo 11 from brothers grimm seems like it may be an early finisher... lots of orange hairs already. Same day to flower as the love triangle. Apollo 11 to left and very orange already.
 close up of a lower. All buds have same shade or orange going... for me anyway this is rare for day 39. Counting starting day of flip. Anyone else experiance this often? Both seem to lean sativa. One of them alot and seems more behind. 
Sorry I spend all my time here. And I'm not to lazy for a journal but have little time to post. Any criticism welcome lol. Happy growing!


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Aug 12, 2019)

Cross I made of lavender aura male x gods blue diesel female (Jordan of the islands). She’s in about 7 gallons of roots green fields with some other goodies added, should be a big girl with some tasty terps n nice colors. Hope it’s k to post this here?


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 13, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Chopped Sunshine daydream today, could of gone a lil longer but she was all milky and I wasn’t impressed at all. She had zero smell to her and yield looks like poop but I’ll be looking for a better pheno next time. Throwing a nice big lavender aura female in her place.
> View attachment 4377744
> View attachment 4377745
> View attachment 4377746


how many days? what nute formula ? what lights ? i guess i should run mine soon. i always feel that i am missing out when folks end up unhappy somewhat.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 13, 2019)

Longcloud said:


> Anyone tried out the lazy lightning? loompa hb x 88g13? seems like might be worth a try


worth a try, but was overshadowed by bbhp, dream beaver, & cobra lips when i ran it.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Aug 13, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I am flowering in ROLS with 5 qts mix in 6 qt plastic trash baskets and love it. All mine had adequate branching for training.


yeah, but it's a lot easier to blame the size of my pot...
truth be told, i don't actually know much about growing in dirt. I have a hydro setup in my tent, but had some unexpected room so i stuck a potted plant in there. (the username is from when i first started lurking here and it made a hell of a lot more sense then.)


----------



## bythekasiz (Aug 13, 2019)

gr0wn6dub0 said:


> Anybody got any info on Tripweed? It's on the new tester list under the OMG male. Sounds like an interesting one.


I ran these in the last round and asked a few questions on my report back as to the origin and any info on the Trip Weed he could share. I haven’t heard back yet.
I ended up with 4 females, they either had a silver haze smell, a faint c99 citrus smell or a more pungent funky body odor kind of smell. They all ended up developing nanners and wasn’t the most stable cross. I did rerun my #1(the funky smelling one) and it was fine and finished earlier than first round. I did not keep it after the second round. 
3 of the 4 did have a nice daytime sativa buzz to them, they had frost but more of a shwaggy look compared to the rest of the stable. Nothing trippy but it did seem to tap into some deeper thoughts.
I also found it good for the morning after some heavy drinking, it erased that groggy feeling.
I would also like to know if anyone else tried these yet.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Aug 13, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> how many days? what nute formula ? what lights ? i guess i should run mine soon. i always feel that i am missing out when folks end up unhappy somewhat.


I don’t count days I just go by trichs color and overall look of plant (takes as long as it takes right). I used roots organic & epsoma dry amendments, roots organic HPK, worm castings, kelp liquid & some cal mag. Roots green fields soil. Sun grown!


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 13, 2019)

I ended up ordering guava wookie and space monkey with gorilla ghani for freebie for my first order...For days I was torn between mothers hashplant, black triangle and guava wookie...With all my gu gear you’d figure i’d stay away from stardawg crosses


----------



## bythekasiz (Aug 13, 2019)

Nice, just received email saying new testers have been sent!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 13, 2019)

Can i get a nikah smoke report ?

I popped two 1 made it i thought it was a male for like 2 months left it in a cup in low light i see a pistol now

Structre is tall with medium thin leaves not fat like the tk and there close to the stem im assuming it leans to the omg


----------



## jp68 (Aug 13, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Can i get a nikah smoke report ?
> 
> I popped two 1 made it i thought it was a male for like 2 months left it in a cup in low light i see a pistol now
> 
> Structre is tall with medium thin leaves not fat like the tk and there close to the stem im assuming it leans to the omg


 Finished 2 and they were very different looks and effect wise The keeper was the uglier wispier greasier omg leaner I think . Thing looks like ass compared to the other pheno which was more appealing eye wise and sort of hashier kushier prettier with way mellower effects. Keeper is a lemony fruity soapy ssat that slaps u in the face pretty good. Tastes good in my xape and its a pretty punchy sativa


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 13, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I ended up ordering guava wookie and space monkey with gorilla ghani for freebie for my first order...For days I was torn between mothers hashplant, black triangle and guava wookie...With all my gu gear you’d figure i’d stay away from stardawg crosses


i think i would have picked the two you didnt. mothers hashplant should be something special. plus black triangle is something special.


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 13, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> i think i would have picked the two you didnt. mothers hashplant should be something special. plus black triangle is something special.


Why you say that, now i’m tempted to buy more


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 13, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Why you say that, now i’m tempted to buy more


only because i've run space monkey before & it will shut up the pot snobs who say bodhi doesn't have potency. i still have a pack of mothers milk that i havent opened, but to see my favorite bodhi male plant crossed to mothers milk should be quite the devastator.

plantmoreseeds. buymoreseeds.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 13, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> I have read throughout this thread that the smallest yielding ssdd phenotype usually is the best when it comes to the smoke test.
> 
> Edit: However, I do have one phenotype about to get the chop within the week that is a huge yielder, Strong branching(not hollow like most ssdd) with dumb density. The wife and I have dubbed it shitshow daydream from the tester nugs(hard to accomplish daily task). They are out there; good luck on the hunt.


It's interesting that comment: not hollow like most ssdd

I've grown out at least 4 packs of SSDD's and countless clones of clones of clones, and never had any with hollow stems.


mr. childs said:


> only because i've run space monkey before & it will shut up the pot snobs who say bodhi doesn't have potency. i still have a pack of mother milk that i havent opened, but to see my favorite bodhi male plant crossed to mothers milk should be quite the devastator.
> 
> plantmoreseeds. buymoreseeds.View attachment 4378800


Plant the Mothers Milk, you won't be sorry.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 13, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> It's interesting that comment: not hollow like most ssdd
> 
> I've grown out at least 4 packs of SSDD's and countless clones of clones of clones, and never had any with hollow stems.
> 
> Plant the Mothers Milk, you won't be sorry.


i had two packs, gave beans to a cousin that had them tested. lab owner told him that was the best mothers milk he'd ever seen


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 13, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> only because i've run space monkey before & it will shut up the pot snobs who say bodhi doesn't have potency. i still have a pack of mothers milk that i havent opened, but to see my favorite bodhi male plant crossed to mothers milk should be quite the devastator.
> 
> plantmoreseeds. buymoreseeds.View attachment 4378800


Holy shit!! Do you have collections like this with other breeders?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 13, 2019)

Is gladly pay double for a pack of mothers milk


----------



## Hempire828 (Aug 13, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> i think i would have picked the two you didnt. mothers hashplant should be something special. plus black triangle is something special.


I gotta get that mothers hash plant...


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 13, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Holy shit!! Do you have collections like this with other breeders?


i did with ocean grown & tony green. i think once i can get to 100 building blocks of bodhi i'll find another source to collect.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Aug 13, 2019)

Black raspberry, pheno 1&2
Really liking these


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 13, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> i did with ocean grown & tony green. i think once i can get to 100 building blocks of bodhi i'll find another source to collect.


You ever run Karma's gear?


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 13, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> You ever run Karma's gear?


nope. just mentioned to a great soul the other day & i brought up karma & dvg. hell i'd like to see what mota is doing with greenrebel farms even.


----------



## lukio (Aug 14, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> nope. just mentioned to a great soul the other day & i brought up karma & dvg. hell i'd like to see what mota is doing with greenrebel farms even.


Karma over DVG all day imo  mighty fine work from karma


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 14, 2019)

@mr. childs 

only because i've run space monkey before & it will shut up the pot snobs who say bodhi doesn't have potency.


Very cool to know you have a wide collection of a few breeders. I'd have to say with my decent experiance with bodhi seeds, anyone who said or says that bodhi is weak or not potant is just a fruit cake lol. Brothers grimm, cali connection (was great if it didnt herm on you), in house, ultra genetics (some fire there), laplata labs, sin city, loompa farms, bog, dynasty, tga, strain hunters, GGG, etc etc etc. I have run many many breeders. Tons I didnt list and lots I did. My biggest focus seed wise in the last 2 or 3 years has been bodhi for the most part. Fair price and in most crosses most phenos are exceptional. To be honest I dont see much different for price paid for seeds. 

No matter who it is seed is a shit shoot. Could be great could be crap. Not every one is a gem. For the price of bodhi I dont need to justify spending more for the latest greatest craze. One exception would be for a very stable worked line from whomever. Bodhi for the win. 

Pictures dont tell the whole story but spend a few min on this thread and pick a random few pages and it is clear that bodhi genetics are on par with anything else on market today. Plus he dont just send out shit that's not legit and I have never got a shitty seed... this whole year I have got alot of compliments along the line of "best I've ever smoked" or " in my top ten lifetime" etc. 99 percent of this year has been bodhi seed. People will always find somthing to talk shit about. We all know what's the real deal with bodhi. I grow for me and the lady but alot of people have smoked our weed and asked where they can get some lol. 

I have one space monkey in veg, funkey grower but fast. I have yet to be blessed with a female. Burn one for me.... I'd appreciate it. Happy growing!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2019)

@Diesel0889 With you on the Monkey. One thing to add here, Soulmate!

Breeders today are Upper Class Chuckers. Plants are not grown in large numbers and selected and grown and selected that way over generations and many aren’t tested at all or in small numbers. IBLs are not a shit shoot at all and some are very homogeneous. Peak Seeds BC F1s are very stable even and most plants in a pack will be like each other. They will match the description on site also.

There are some massively heavy hitters in some Superpolyhybreeds but be prepared for that shit shoot.

I do/am running a lot of Bodhi. One of the best in US. Maybe the best.


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 14, 2019)

I changed my order, i took out guava wookie for mother’s hashplant......I cant wait to get planting


----------



## sdd420 (Aug 14, 2019)

hillbill said:


> @Diesel0889 With you on the Monkey. One thing to add here, Soulmate!
> 
> Breeders today are Upper Class Chuckers. Plants are not grown in large numbers and selected and grown and selected that way over generations and many aren’t tested at all or in small numbers. IBLs are not a shit shoot at all and some are very homogeneous. Peak Seeds BC F1s are very stable even and most plants in a pack will be like each other. They will match the description on site also.
> 
> ...


Except of course Karma in Europe


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 14, 2019)

hillbill said:


> @Diesel0889 With you on the Monkey. One thing to add here, Soulmate!
> 
> Breeders today are Upper Class Chuckers. Plants are not grown in large numbers and selected and grown and selected that way over generations and many aren’t tested at all or in small numbers. IBLs are not a shit shoot at all and some are very homogeneous. Peak Seeds BC F1s are very stable even and most plants in a pack will be like each other. They will match the description on site also.
> 
> ...



I agree with this 100 percent. I have had very stable F1 hybrids and have had most Express many different phenos as well/most of the time. bodhi seems to just work magic getting the best cuts for parents and taking the time to do so has brought much of there success imo. To many people just chasing a buck. 

If people would take time to find good well tested parent stock that has been stressed with no wrong turns along the way. Herm traits etc. etc. Then the f1 hybrids that come from them seem to work ok. Throwing shit against the wall to see if it sticks is not the right way to do things imo. If you want to chuck fine. Dont charge me 200-300 a pack and please make sure whatever you chuck is worth it and been grown out a few times at least lol. 

I also think the way that bodhi goes about testing is smart. First time growers that will make mistakes around every corner seems like a good way to stress test and smart on his part. Also giving them some free (prob fire) gear. All experiance levels are needed to test proper..

For the most part my room is almost perfect environment wise and other than watering on auto pilot. Good growers are needed as well but hard to test in a close to perfect environment also. Very cool guy and I respect how he goes about testing. Smart business plan! Cant wait to do a test round for him at some point. When I get the email I'm always in a bad spot to do so or would have to lie and say I can pop in 4 weeks or less and I won't do that.. one day the timing will work and I'll be honored to participate. Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 14, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I changed my order, i took out guava wookie for mother’s hashplant......I cant wait to get planting


 I'd love to have both! After the pics of the guava wookie a few pages back it would have been tough for me to give them up. Fantastic looking plants. All phenos looked good and close in stature.

Cant afford them all right lol. Happy growing!


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 14, 2019)

i need to figure out which part of silver mountain is early flowering being that one of the flowers of the cross of sm x pln has buds that look to be a week old. i know it isnt the pleiadian love nest side of the cross.


----------



## jp68 (Aug 14, 2019)

hillbill said:


> @Diesel0889 With you on the Monkey. One thing to add here, Soulmate!
> 
> Breeders today are Upper Class Chuckers. Plants are not grown in large numbers and selected and grown and selected that way over generations and many aren’t tested at all or in small numbers. IBLs are not a shit shoot at all and some are very homogeneous. Peak Seeds BC F1s are very stable even and most plants in a pack will be like each other. They will match the description on site also.
> 
> ...


CSI Humboldt is the only other US based breeder ive tried .Use to run a bunch of European stuff before I knew I could access us based breeders. No complaints on anything ive gotten from him with his snausages freebie being an elite or close to it. Actually got some of his TK s1 going just now and curious to see what pops up


----------



## outliergenetix (Aug 14, 2019)

been afk for a month or two. i was out of work and shit but now i'm back just signed a job offer today. anyway the white larger nug is jabba f2 and the smaller one is jabba stash x ssdd. these pics also and a few more posted in useful seeds and swaggy p's thread since they provided me with the seeds a while back. i wish i had allot more, but i was close to losing my house and documenting my garden was too depressing so all i have from last two runs are some rando nug shots not even labeled i happen to recognize these ones tho. i hope the bodhi cross from someone else is acceptable here as is the f2


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Aug 15, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I also think the way that bodhi goes about testing is smart. First time growers that will make mistakes around every corner seems like a good way to stress test and smart on his part. Also giving them some free (prob fire) gear. All experiance levels are needed to test proper..
> 
> When I get the email I'm always in a bad spot to do so or would have to lie and say I can pop in 4 weeks or less and I won't do that.. one day the timing will work and I'll be honored to participate. Happy growing!


I'm amateur as hell and I stress all of my plants out, how can I get on this list? 

jk, i don't have the room to do a test run properly, but I really appreciate those of you that do. It really helps with the research.


----------



## gr0wn6dub0 (Aug 15, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I snuck down right before lights out and captured the last guava wookie and two of the sunshine day dreams.
> (These are higher-res and larger than I typically post)
> 
> *Guava Wookie #3 - *This one has had the best frost out of all of the plants for the last 3 or 4 weeks.
> ...


Kinda late, but how did your gauva wooks smell? Got a pack in the fridge for the future


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 15, 2019)

gr0wn6dub0 said:


> Kinda late, but how did your gauva wooks smell? Got a pack in the fridge for the future


Will let everyone know soon and I'll share some pics. Had a great 7 day dry and everything hit jars 4 days ago. Planning on letting them cure a bit more before I report back.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 15, 2019)

I've started to manicure everything. I have 14 jars so it's going to take a while to make them pretty.

Here are the 4 Guava Wookies...

*Guava Wookie #2
 

Guava Wookie #3
 

Guava Wookie #4
 


Guava Wookie #5
 
*
All 4 samples were incredibly easy to trim...I'm not finished but what you see took very little effort. They all have an above average amount of hairs. Resin production is probably below average but sample #2 is pretty good in that regard. Sample #3 started to purple up near the end of flowering and you can see it a bit here. They all seem to have a similar smell...definitely not identical, but similar. A bit of fruit but I cannot put my finger on it. I don't actually know what a Guava smells like so I can't say. 3 of the 4 are kind of a musky fruit and the 4th is more of a floral and fruit. But I really think they need at least 7 to 10 more days in the jar before their true smell will start to come out. I have not sampled yet and won't until at least 2 weeks in the jar.

4 down, 10 more to go. The next 10 will be Sunshine Daydream and Lemon Hashplant.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 15, 2019)

Here are the 3 Lemon Hashplants...

*Lemon Hashplant #2
 *


*Lemon Hashplant #5
 *


*Lemon Hashplant #6
 
*
All 3 of these are a nightmare to trim as you can probably see. Overall, the bag appeal leaves a lot to be desired. Maybe with a finished trim job it will look better. But where these samples do shine is in their smell. OMG - lemon heaven. All 3 of them have a very pungent lemon smell...much more pungent than the Wookies. Sample #2 is the standout. She smells absolutely amazing. If they taste even half as good as they smell, they will be delicious.


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 15, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Here are the 4 Guava Wookies...
> 
> *Guava Wookie #2
> View attachment 4379987
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 15, 2019)

Here are my SSDD stretching, far left plant was male and has been culled. All 6ft


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Aug 16, 2019)

Gold Lotus (Gold Star x Snow Lotus) just starting to flower, updates should be more interesting going forward.


----------



## raytizzle (Aug 16, 2019)

Amrita. Week 2F


----------



## Bob's Thumb (Aug 16, 2019)

Week 7 Flower Update: Hollyweed

High Everyone,

First of all I apologize for the lack of updates Life gets hectic sometimes.

Below are some pictures of the #9 out of the pack. She was the stand out of the crowd. Out of 11 seeds 5 with 5 females with myself finding #9 as my keeper. Heavy resin production, she smells of pine and sweet marshmallows, she's a breeze to clone and she shows responds with major vigour in good conditions.

Overall I'm really happy this girl will remain in my stable for a long time ahead. For all those wondering, yes did F2 them, below pictures should have some pollination pictures. Also I must report that out of the pack of 11 one plant hermied nothing to cry over as I'm still a happy camper and already want to get my hands on more Bodhi magic.

Other than that for those interested feeds this week I've kept at 1.5ec/5.9ph (My tap water is 0.3ec). Environment is set at 21°c/45%rh. Every Monday I incorporate mycorrhiza into my feeds. I feed daily.

Happy Growing Everyone


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 16, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Here are the 3 Lemon Hashplants...
> 
> *Lemon Hashplant #2
> View attachment 4380046 *
> ...


 I have to go tend my ladies so no time tonight... had to say nice pics. Impressive... 

To everyone else on this page that has posted nice looking plants. Also job well done. I'll throw one up when I have time tomorrow. Alot of people growing many different methods in this thread look to have there shit dialed... I love the bodhi thread... nothing more satisfying to me than to see myself and others here getting shit done right. Plus never arguing or other horse shit going on here... huge plus! Happy growing!!!


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Aug 16, 2019)

Bodhi bananza!
SSDD

Lucky Wookie 
Gold star x Snow Lotus 

Secret Chief 
 
Only 1 male in my last bodhi seed popping frenzy.. I’m at max occupancy


----------



## kroc (Aug 16, 2019)

Ended up getting more seeds LOL, secret chief and black raspberry (goji f2 x wookie). If I had the money id buy them all. Too many choices. I was so close to getting the eternal sunshine too, sounds right up my alley.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Aug 17, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Here are the 3 Lemon Hashplants...
> 
> *Lemon Hashplant #2
> View attachment 4380046 *
> ...


Nice buddage! they look damn fine to me. How long did you flower them for?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2019)

Good feelings follow when breeders have an attitude such as Bodhi.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 17, 2019)

Another week for the gals outdoors.
Skywalker x PU F3 #1 & #2
 

GG4 x OMG #3 looking hungry
 

GG4 x OMG #2 
 

GG4 x OMG #1 
 

GG4 x OMG #2 & #1 
 

Cheers


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 17, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Nice buddage! they look damn fine to me. How long did you flower them for?


72 days


----------



## The Mantis (Aug 17, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Another week for the gals outdoors.
> Skywalker x PU F3 #1 & #2
> View attachment 4380638
> 
> ...


Looking nice and big, green and bushy! How are the flowers progressing? Our outdoor dread bread plants are huge but only a few hairs showing so far. Late bloomer I'm guessing from the mango biche.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 17, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Looking nice and big, green and bushy! How are the flowers progressing? Our outdoor dread bread plants are huge but only a few hairs showing so far. Late bloomer I'm guessing from the mango biche.


They have no sign of flowering yet. Which is normal for where I am. ( one of the reasons it sucks for outdoor here ) Although they have done the preflower stacking. GG4 x OMG #2 has been not looking quite as perky as the others for a couple weeks now and I believe it is rootbound in that rubermaid. I will soon be taking cuts from them to run indoors and cleaning up the lowers. I don't expect them to finish I just put them outside to keep the genetics around.

Cheers


----------



## The Mantis (Aug 17, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> They have no sign of flowering yet. Which is normal for where I am. ( one of the reasons it sucks for outdoor here ) Although they have done the preflower stacking. GG4 x OMG #2 has been not looking quite as perky as the others for a couple weeks now and I believe it is rootbound in that rubermaid. I will soon be taking cuts from them to run indoors and cleaning up the lowers. I don't expect them to finish I just put them outside to keep the genetics around.
> 
> Cheers


Oh I see. Looks like you're going to have plenty of cuts to make there!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 17, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Oh I see. Looks like you're going to have plenty of cuts to make there!


I plan to only take 6 from each plants lowers short veg and flipped asap. Might hold back one of each for possible mom. Its mainly to fill the gap with this winters seed poppings. 

Cheers


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Aug 17, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> 72 days


Much appreciated. 
Looking forward to your opinion of the smoke. I grabbed a freebie pack of LHP from JBC a few months back.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 17, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Much appreciated.
> Looking forward to your opinion of the smoke. I grabbed a freebie pack of LHP from JBC a few months back.


Wife and I sampled Wookie #3 last night. It def needs to cure more but we're both really excited...it's sativa leaning! A bit racey at first but really nice after 30 minutes or so. Sweet earthy taste.
We're probably going to sample one of the sunshine daydream's tonight. I chose the one that smells most like buttery pancakes.


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 17, 2019)

I got my beans today, planted 2 mothers hashplant, 2 gorilla ghani and 2 space monkeys....I been having damping off issues lately much too often so i mixed 30ml 3% h202 to a gallon, this dosage safe for seedling when it sprouts?


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Aug 18, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Wife and I sampled Wookie #3 last night. It def needs to cure more but we're both really excited...it's sativa leaning! A bit racey at first but really nice after 30 minutes or so. Sweet earthy taste.
> We're probably going to sample one of the sunshine daydream's tonight. I chose the one that smells most like buttery pancakes.


Lots to look forward to. Enjoy the Daydreams, that buttery one sounds groovy! 
I've had my SSDD keeper for about 3 years now but mine has a pleasant coffee spice smell.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 18, 2019)

Was Bubbashine ever released as is or has it always been in a cross like SSDD? If so, are there any Bubbashine F2's floating around here?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 18, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Was Bubbashine ever released as is or has it always been in a cross like SSDD? If so, are there any Bubbashine F2's floating around here?


He released few back in the day. Have never seen a pack aside from one Bodhi had given away for a good cause a few years back. Never seen F2's either. Damn shame.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Aug 19, 2019)

What’re your favorite most relaxing indicas from bodhi?


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 19, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> What’re your favorite most relaxing indicas from bodhi?


Haven't grown em yet, but when I asked it seemed to be Secret Chief as well as Space Cowboy


----------



## hillbill (Aug 19, 2019)

Have one Phone Home at 49 days, lots of nice frost but not as much as a couple Greenpoint Butch Cassidy at 56 days. Trichs mostly cloudy, no amber. Drinking heavily. Average plus a little in size. Mid dense buds today. Got odors of lemon and pine and flowers, lavender.

100* day of air you can eat. Staying in the air conditioning!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 19, 2019)

Anyone ordering from JBC I noticed they have the Gorilla Ghani (GG4 x OMG) as one of the freebie choices. I highly recommend it. I am still enjoying both of the ones I flowered indoors.
This is the one that was all GG4 in smell taste effect
 
And this one reeks of chem/pine and is very indica in effect.
 

Cheers


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 19, 2019)

What kind of nutrient feeder is lemon hp ? Can she be pushed ? Thanx in advance


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Aug 20, 2019)

Man the black raspberry (goji pheno) is one floppy girl, rain flattened out the whole plant with snapped branches. Mean while the wookie dom black raspberry is chillin


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 20, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Man the black raspberry (goji pheno) is one floppy girl, rain flattened out the whole plant with snapped branches. Mean while the wookie dom black raspberry is chillin


If I remember right @Rosinallday showed us some Fantastic outdoor Black Ras in this thread. I think he may of been running a non Goji pheno.

Cheers


----------



## Palckl899014 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hey all my fellow bodhi heads. So I'm running my first bodhi grow. I've got blue sunshine, ssdd, and chemdxssdd. Maybe someone could walk me through how to post some pics. Thanks guys


----------



## Palckl899014 (Aug 21, 2019)

Ok figured it out. Wondering if you guys could help me out with this. It is on one of my blue sunshine. It's only my 2nd grow and I figure it's some type of deficiency just not certain. Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Palckl899014 (Aug 21, 2019)

Blue sunshine. I'll get some more pics to post up later.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 21, 2019)

Palckl899014 said:


> Ok figured it out. Wondering if you guys could help me out with this. It is on one of my blue sunshine. It's only my 2nd grow and I figure it's some type of deficiency just not certain. Thanks for all the help guysView attachment 4382790


Just from that pic it looks like manganese toxicity to me. 
Are you using a peat based mix? Are you pH'ing the plant's water or nutrient solution? Do you know your soil pH?


----------



## Palckl899014 (Aug 21, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> Just from that pic it looks like manganese toxicity to me.
> Are you using a peat based mix? Are you pH'ing the plant's water or nutrient solution? Do you know your soil pH?


Yes I am using pro mix and I'll be honest even though I feel like an idiot no I'm not. Is that what could be causing it?


----------



## Palckl899014 (Aug 21, 2019)

I can buy a ph pen I believe that's what they are called and what would I use to check the ph in my soil?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 21, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> Just from that pic it looks like manganese toxicity to me.
> Are you using a peat based mix? Are you pH'ing the plant's water or nutrient solution? Do you know your soil pH?


I agree that it looks like lockout of some sort and I am gonna guess its from over feeding of either nutes or water ph way off. 



Palckl899014 said:


> I can buy a ph pen I believe that's what they are called and what would I use to check the ph in my soil?


The best answer any of us can give you is take some time to read some of the great threads on RIU about the same subject. 
This would be a good place to start reading and a better place to post your issues and questions. 
https://www.rollitup.org/f/marijuana-plant-problems.65/ 

Goodluck and don't stress too much. The learning never stops.

Cheers


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 21, 2019)

Palckl899014 said:


> Ok figured it out. Wondering if you guys could help me out with this. It is on one of my blue sunshine. It's only my 2nd grow and I figure it's some type of deficiency just not certain. Thanks for all the help guysView attachment 4382790


Cal mag....typically because of soil ph issue....


----------



## InstadovB (Aug 21, 2019)

Hey dudes. Got some chopped down. This monkey is my winner of the hunt. Not bad to get a keeper out of popping 6 beans.It did grow into the light a bit much. I will adjust for next run- live to learn. I still wanted to post though cause it is a heavy gorilla. The smell is a funky chem. Here she is hanging. 
 
And here is a close up.
 
Just base nutes and Bennies. Really happy with how it turned out. Early tester nugs are a great high with seemingly no ceiling. Instant head rush, but then I mellow for the next 4 hours. Really great smoke. Happy growing dudes.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 21, 2019)

Day 45 or 46

Bodhi- Love triangle stacking up. Bit of a different look to her. May be a decent yielder also. More so than I have heard.
 

Brothers grimm- apollo 11 very excited as the smell is so good I can taste it... plus looking like it may be done at 55 to 60 days (this pheno) 
 
Another a11 lower
 

Laplata labs- durangatang. Smells good but not sure it's a keeper. Who knows I think she will go to 70-75 days so plenty of time for Terps etc. 
 
This is a nug shot of a clone I got from a buddy. Dark horse genetics- garlic chem (i think) 70+ for this one i think as well. Starting to purple out a tad to.

I never rush things but I think I'm going to turn back to 11-13 in the next day or to and maybe 10-14 in 2 weeks... not only do I wish they grew faster lol... but my mass super skunk, gsc, sensi star and so cal master kush are ready to hit the flower tent now. Super cropping I was hoping would slow then down but they like it and thrive like crazy. Its gonna be a huge haircut or speed shit up a tad... gotta do what ya gotta do... 
Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 21, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> Cal mag....typically because of soil ph issue....



Agreed this would be my first thought. I build my soil so it should not happen to me but I'd be freaking out if it did... 




InstadovB said:


> Hey dudes. Got some chopped down. This monkey is my winner of the hunt. Not bad to get a keeper out of popping 6 beans.It did grow into the light a bit much. I will adjust for next run- live to learn. I still wanted to post though cause it is a heavy gorilla. The smell is a funky chem. Here she is hanging.
> View attachment 4382995
> And here is a close up.
> View attachment 4382998
> Just base nutes and Bennies. Really happy with how it turned out. Early tester nugs are a great high with seemingly no ceiling. Instant head rush, but then I mellow for the next 4 hours. Really great smoke. Happy growing dudes.



I have one in veg. If it turns out a lady and looks like this I'll be VERY happy. You should be proud if a job well done. Looks like easy to grow or you got it down. Looking to be some weight! That is for sharing. IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 21, 2019)

Palckl899014 said:


> Blue sunshine. I'll get some more pics to post up later.View attachment 4382791



Ph, ph, ph! If your water does not fall Into a certain range you will have problems. Imo VERY much so growing with synthetics. A well built organic soil will help you balance it out if it's not to to wacked to begin with imo. Lots of variables though. Every grow is different..

People here are smart and would get a better idea on how to help if you include the following 

- feed
- lighting
- ph of soil (if you can)
- humidity, temp
-etc. The more details the better...

Do not get discouraged with it. Once you start getting things dialed in you will wonder why you ever bought a bag of weed and didnt grow it all yourself...
I will help more if I am able. All of us run into shit here and there. Good luck and dont give up! 

P.s. I have seen 2nd grows that look alot worse. You are not in to bad of shape if you can correct it.
Happy growing!


----------



## lukio (Aug 21, 2019)

Anyone thinking about Forest Queen? Strawberry Milk x 88g13hp....

i grabbed a pack...again..doh!


----------



## lukio (Aug 21, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Hey dudes. Got some chopped down. This monkey is my winner of the hunt. Not bad to get a keeper out of popping 6 beans.It did grow into the light a bit much. I will adjust for next run- live to learn. I still wanted to post though cause it is a heavy gorilla. The smell is a funky chem. Here she is hanging.
> View attachment 4382995
> And here is a close up.
> View attachment 4382998
> Just base nutes and Bennies. Really happy with how it turned out. Early tester nugs are a great high with seemingly no ceiling. Instant head rush, but then I mellow for the next 4 hours. Really great smoke. Happy growing dudes.


looks great!


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 21, 2019)

Palckl899014 said:


> Yes I am using pro mix and I'll be honest even though I feel like an idiot no I'm not. Is that what could be causing it?


I'll get back to you more later, but almost guaranteed your soil pH is low. Calmag made with carbonate forms would work or just a lime (calcium carbonate) slurry. And a pH pen would be really helpful if you're using mineral salts.


----------



## lukio (Aug 21, 2019)

just a calcium problem imo... im a hydro guy tho... does look like calcium issues
 
good luck


----------



## bubbahaze (Aug 21, 2019)

Palckl899014 said:


> Ok figured it out. Wondering if you guys could help me out with this. It is on one of my blue sunshine. It's only my 2nd grow and I figure it's some type of deficiency just not certain. Thanks for all the help guysView attachment 4382790


Courtesy of Strayfox


----------



## jp68 (Aug 22, 2019)

My LT keeper which has been around a few years has continued to try and flower in veg even with a bigger pot for the root bound issues . Does anyones LT foxtail in flower ? Things a PIA to grow trim support and maybe culled as a result. Good weed but the lucky wookie keeper maybe taking the slot. Currently running LT .Lucky W, Wookie O, JungleSpice,Nika and a sunshine head in flower. Also have CSI old$$$ snausages and a 2 baby TKs1 .Utter chaos in there


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 22, 2019)

Alright guys I need some help deciding between the Mother Hashplant and the Black Triangle. Im looking for a heavier yielder thats more potent. Let me know what you all think will fit the bill


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Aug 22, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Alright guys I need some help deciding between the Mother Hashplant and the Black Triangle. Im looking for a heavier yielder thats more potent. Let me know what you all think will fit the bill


I have both packs myself. 

I've been a bit reluctant to sow the BT after reading many comments about BT's low yield. But on the other hand i've read many growers comments that it's herb out of the top drawer! 

My Mothers Hashplant is number three in the list of packs to be sown next behind Axis & Raspberry Hashplant. 

Happy growing


----------



## kroc (Aug 22, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Alright guys I need some help deciding between the Mother Hashplant and the Black Triangle. Im looking for a heavier yielder thats more potent. Let me know what you all think will fit the bill


my mind says black triangle but my body, my body says just get both


----------



## johny sunset (Aug 22, 2019)

Just enjoying some of my Sunshine Daydream that was harvested about 6 months ago...love this strain! Sour buttered berries yum!


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 22, 2019)

kroc said:


> my mind says black triangle but my body, my body says just get both


Get both

That way you can get a freebie pack too


----------



## Palckl899014 (Aug 22, 2019)

Thanks for all the awesome help guys greatly appreciated. I'll order s ok me stuff for my ph and hopefully get it fixed soon. Been lurking here for who knows how long now I'm on page 1754 lol lots of awesome stuff.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 23, 2019)

Another week for the gals outside. Gorilla ghani #3 & #2 have just started flowering. With no sign still on #1. I cleaned up the lowers and took 7 cuts from each a few days ago.

#3
 

#2
 
 
 

And #1
 
No shots of the Skywalker x PU F3's as my camera battery died before I snapped some.

Cheers


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 23, 2019)

jp68 said:


> My LT keeper which has been around a few years has continued to try and flower in veg even with a bigger pot for the root bound issues . Does anyones LT foxtail in flower ? Things a PIA to grow trim support and maybe culled as a result. Good weed but the lucky wookie keeper maybe taking the slot. Currently running LT .Lucky W, Wookie O, JungleSpice,Nika and a sunshine head in flower. Also have CSI old$$$ snausages and a 2 baby TKs1 .Utter chaos in there


If by LT you ment love triangle then I suppose I can tell you some. First time running her and my only pheno. I'd say mine will have some fox tail going on. Least in the top bud. Here is a pic day 45 from other day. All the branches that are starting to swell are uniform as of now. Some tails starting on the top bud though... will try and get some much better pics of the top and a few main branch buds later today for you to see if I have a min. If LT was a different bodhi strain I apologize lol. Happy growing!

P.s. how many days of flower does your cut go for? By looks alone I'd say mine will go to 70-75 days...


----------



## See green (Aug 23, 2019)

Soul mate & Dream lotus


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Wow, those are some monsters above me!
To All:
Am about to order again, so many choices though.
Has anyone ran any of the 10 or so crosses using their OMG?.
Will probably do granola funk again, since I love it...but need a second strain.
So I can get a pack of their freebies.
Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 23, 2019)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Wow, those are some monsters above me!
> To All:
> Am about to order again, so many choices though.
> Has anyone ran any of the 10 or so crosses using their OMG?.
> ...


I have only run the Gorilla Ghani ( GG4 x OMG ) . I have nothing bad to say about it. They yielded well and are fantastic smoke. Really nice and potent. 

Cheers


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Aug 23, 2019)

Palckl899014 said:


> Yes I am using pro mix and I'll be honest even though I feel like an idiot no I'm not. Is that what could be causing it?


If you're using Promix Bx or HP stick to a Ph of 6.5 to 6.8. A Ph tester pen works fine and is cheap enough but I stopped using mine after a couple months. Ph lockout causes most peoples plant issues which causes them to chase their tails looking for a fix.

If you're new to this a few pointers Ph your water, don't over water, don't follow the feeding guide on your fert bottles start with half the recommended amount, and K. I. S.S (Keep It Simple Stupid). Watch the plants and give them what they need and you'll have no troubles.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Aug 23, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> only because i've run space monkey before & it will shut up the pot snobs who say bodhi doesn't have potency. i still have a pack of mothers milk that i havent opened, but to see my favorite bodhi male plant crossed to mothers milk should be quite the devastator.
> 
> plantmoreseeds. buymoreseeds.View attachment 4378800


Have never had anyone tell me Bodhi Strains are weak sauce quite the opposite in fact. I've only ever heard this is the strongest pot I've ever smoked and that's even when I'm not the growing it.

Nice stash of seeds! I too have a ton of Bodhi Seeds. My Current Bodhi List.

89 Sensi Seeds NL5 noof x BCSC NL5
89 Sensi Seeds NL5 noof x Malawi Gold
AC/DC x OMG
Apollo 11 f3
Apollo 13 x Apollo 11
Apollo 13 x Snow Lotus
Appalachian Super Skunk
Barefoot Doctor
Big Sur Holy Bud
Bingo Pajamas
Black Raspberry
Black Lotus
Black Triangle
Blockhead BX
Blue Sunshine
Blueberry Hill
Blueberry Temple
Cali Yo
Chem 91 JB x Snow Lotus
Cherry Hashplant
Chocolate Trip f2
Cluster Funk
Cobra Lips
Dank Sanatra
Dirty Hashplant
Dragons Blood Hashplant f4
Dream Beaver
Dream Lotus
Drunken Unicorn
Elphinstone
Fantasy Island
Field Trip
Flo Colorado cut x SSDD
GG4 x Apollo 11
GG4 x SSDD
Goji Lights
Goji OG
Goji OG b cut x SSDD
Golden Road
Good Medicine
Gooey Meds
Guava Hashplant
Headtrip
Hindu Hashplant
Jabbas Stash
Jungle Spice
Kalifornia
LA Wookie
Landos Stash
Lazy lightning
Lemon Penetration
Lions Milk
Little Blessings 2
Love Triangle
Moontang
Mothers Milk
Nepali OG x Good Medicine
Orange Sunshine
Phone Home
Pink Lotus
Prayer Tower Sativa
Pure Kush Suge x Uzbekistani Hashplant
Purple Lotus
Purple Wookie
Secret Chief
Silver Mountain
Snow Queen
Snow Temple
Snow Wookie
Solos Stash
Sour Butter x 88G13HP
Sour Diesel Mix Pack
Space Cake
Space Nectar
Space Monkey
Star Flight Guava
Strange Brew
Strawberry Blockhead x Aruba
Sunshine 4
Sunshine Daydream
Super Silver Haze x White Gold BX1
Super Silver Yo Mama
Super Snow Lotus
Terpenao
Thai Shine x Snow Lotus
The Fuzz
Tiger Mountain
White Lotus
White Sunshine
Wookie Hashplant
Yogi
Zuvuya

Also
Ancient OG f2
TER f2
Orange Sunshine f2
Sunshine 4 f2
Elfsnacks f2
Super Silver Yo Mama f2


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> If you're using Promix Bx or HP stick to a Ph of 6.5 to 6.8. A Ph tester pen works fine and is cheap enough but I stopped using mine after a couple months. Ph lockout causes most peoples plant issues which causes them to chase their tails looking for a fix.
> 
> If you're new to this a few pointers Ph your water, don't over water, don't follow the feeding guide on your fert bottles start with half the recommended amount, and K. I. S.S (Keep It Simple Stupid). Watch the plants and give them what they need and you'll have no troubles.


I must add, if you're using Promix at all; be careful.
I had so many issues with Premier horticulture(manufacturer)quality control, I complained directly to corporate HQ.
Had to switch back to sunshine #4, at over double the price.
But no more fungus gnats/root aphids in my garden, a common problem when some careless forklift driver pokes holes in bales of [email protected] Depot.
Which are stored outdoors.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Aug 23, 2019)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I must add, if you're using Promix at all; be careful.
> I had so many issues with Premier horticulture(manufacturer)quality control, I complained directly to corporate HQ.
> Had to switch back to sunshine #4, at over double the price.
> But no more fungus gnats/root aphids in my garden, a common problem when some careless forklift driver pokes holes in bales of [email protected] Depot.
> Which are stored outdoors.


Have used Promix Bx for 20 plus years never had any of those issues. I never buy from Home depot or TSC because I won't buy from anyone that stores the soil outside. Sure fire way to introduce bugs and pathogens to the grow room.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 23, 2019)

The key I find is making sure not to buy bales with holes in them. If I see holes or tape over holes I am not buying those bales.

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Aug 23, 2019)

Those gnats can come in in any compost or peat or topsoil or castings you might use. Promix worked fine here as did Fafard 3B.


----------



## Bob's Thumb (Aug 23, 2019)

High All!

Not an update on the Hollyweeds. I'll post one later this week.

I'm looking at getting another pack. Can only afford one pack at this time, countries currency isnt worth the paper it's printed on.

Ill be ordering through Attitude. I'm looking for a decent yielder that is a hard hitter as well as nice bag appeal.

I've narrowed my list to the following, what would you guys say? Any advice? As long as its available at attitude

1. Phone Home
2. Raspberry Hasplant
3. Space Monkey

Advice and opinions highly welcomed!


----------



## Warpedpassage (Aug 24, 2019)

Bob's Thumb said:


> High All!
> 
> Not an update on the Hollyweeds. I'll post one later this week.
> 
> ...


I vote space monkey. Only one female thus far. Definitely worth further exploration.
Phone home was ok.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2019)

Bob's Thumb said:


> High All!
> 
> Not an update on the Hollyweeds. I'll post one later this week.
> 
> ...


Space Monkey is wonderful and I might suggest Soulmate also as it is similar and loud also. Potent pot.


----------



## InstadovB (Aug 24, 2019)

Bob's Thumb said:


> High All!
> 
> Not an update on the Hollyweeds. I'll post one later this week.
> 
> ...


Here is a freshly trimmed space monkey from my keeper cut. A very intoxicating foul chem smell(10 out of 10 loud). Super sticky with big buds.

Last night a friend had one of those cheapo concentrate pens that I must have hit at least 20 times over the course of 2 hours. It did not get me as high as I do off two rips from the monkey. 
Happy hunting.

Edit: another one, because why not.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Aug 24, 2019)

Gold Lotus (Gold Star x Snow Lotus), seems I was a week early in my going into flower expectation. Now seems to be just starting. Seems to like a longer veg time since two other strains I started at the same time went into flower much sooner, probably going on three weeks now for those. This lady is all ass too, extra bushy on the lower branches.
Sun just started to come out so pics are a little off, though it's a welcome sight since it is usually foggy until at least noon this time of year.


----------



## Bob's Thumb (Aug 24, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Here is a freshly trimmed space monkey from my keeper cut. A very intoxicating foul chem smell(10 out of 10 loud). Super sticky with big buds.
> View attachment 4384293
> Last night a friend had one of those cheapo concentrate pens that I must have hit at least 20 times over the course of 2 hours. It did not get me as high as I do off two rips from the monkey. View attachment 4384296
> Happy hunting.
> ...


Sealed the deal for me man.

Really going with the space monkey.

If turns out anything like yours I'll know I'll be happy. Amazing grow, beautiful flowers

Thanks to everyone who have some feedback also!

Order will be going in tomorrow


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 24, 2019)

Day 50 or 51 I think. Flipped july 4th... here is a lower of the love triangle. I had posted a main terminal bud close to the light with a tad fox tailing going on.(one inch from light) This is prob a better rep for the pheno I have. One of the lowest branches. Just real tall lol.. starting to get a healthy fade down low. Tent never exceeds 81f but it seems one strain behind this one (laplata lab-durangatang) is more sensitive to above 75-77 and leaves flatten back out in that range. Not slowing them down though...

Here is a pic of a lower bud off the durangatang behind the love triangle pic. Getting frosty..
 
Brothers grimm- apollo 11 may come down before long. Possibly day 63-67.
One pic from yesterday below.. looking real nice.
 
My favorite thing about useing coots mix (with a twist or 2) (or other living soils)is the plants decide when to fade and when they are ready and all I do is keep watch and wait. Really is a cool thing to watch. Maybe I'll post some fans that are starting to yellow/purple when they get faded more. Anyone else love the fade as much as me? 

Happy growing!!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 24, 2019)

Can anyone give me any yield info on sky lotus and more cowbell (ogkb remix). I'm trying to think ahead and could change my mind but popping a few of each along with a couple dynasty strains (salmon river og, cherry vanilla cookies AGAIN (very good high yielding), huckleberry kush v5) 

Also have (2) j1 hp and (1) healing hp about 4 nodes high almost where I'd start counting day 1 veg. Not sure but this is where my minds been at. Maybe some clusterfunk again? I dont know... wish I had more room...

Happy growing and thanks I'd advance!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Aug 24, 2019)

Now there's a serious addiction  I got a nice little 26 pk collection here's my final Bodhi list 

12pk
(2) Sunshine Daydream
(2) Raspberry Sunshine
(2) Purple Sunshine
Cherry Sunshine
Lemon Lotus
Angelica
Purple Lotus
Thunder Wookie
Space Monkey
Black Raspberry
Zipolite Oaxacan
Acapulco Gold
Jamaican HP x G13 HP

11pk
(2) GG4 x SSDD
(2) Dream Beaver
Chocolate Trip
Dank Zappa
Blue Lotus
Raspberry HP
Landos Stash
Jungle Spice

12pk Orange Sunshine F2
12pk Orange Sunshine x Goji OG
10pk Herijuana x Good Medicine

2 seeds of
Blue Tara
Mother's Milk


----------



## Bob's Thumb (Aug 25, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Here is a freshly trimmed space monkey from my keeper cut. A very intoxicating foul chem smell(10 out of 10 loud). Super sticky with big buds.
> View attachment 4384293
> Last night a friend had one of those cheapo concentrate pens that I must have hit at least 20 times over the course of 2 hours. It did not get me as high as I do off two rips from the monkey. View attachment 4384296
> Happy hunting.
> ...


One last question how many days did she go before the chop?


----------



## InstadovB (Aug 25, 2019)

Bob's Thumb said:


> One last question how many days did she go before the chop?


So all of mine went just over ten weeks,but don't let that discourage you. There is plenty of recorded existence of a 7 week space monkey.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 25, 2019)

So turns out my battery wasn't dead on my camera. The camera finally kicked the bucket. So I ended up getting a great deal on a new and much better camera. 
Anyway here is the Skywalker x PU F3. #2 on the left #1 on the right. #2 has started to flower before #1 just like indoors.
Gonna take me a bit to figure this camera out but here is a shot on full auto
 

Cheers


----------



## Anon25314 (Aug 25, 2019)

2 in the back are Super Silver Hashplants, middle is Love Triangle, 2 in front are Lemon Penetration. The LP are growing the slowest of the 5 right now. Just kicked everything into flower a few days ago so hopefully males will show themselves soon. Its a small 2x2 tent and im really just looking for a good pheno to run 1 plant in a scrog next run . If i get 2 fems out of this I'll be more than happy


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 25, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> BOO went nuts while was gone. I'm not sure if she is predisposed to foxtailling, but she has it going on, lol!
> View attachment 4384888
> 
> I defoliated her before I left. She's 62 days from flip. I started her flush today, but should have done it before.
> ...


Poor BOO lost her slipper


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 25, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Poor BOO lost her slipper


She lost more than that, her mind is definitely gone... she was supposed to be in the Useful Seeds thread lol!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 25, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> She lost more than that, her mind is definitely gone... she was supposed to be in the Useful Seeds thread lol!


That damn chick thinks she Cinderella. 

Cheers


----------



## gr0wn6dub0 (Aug 25, 2019)

Don’t know if there’s a thread for this already, but is anybody down to trade some seeds? Got 2 heavenly hashplants (full packs in og packaging) I’ll give somebody for some different bodhi stock.


----------



## Anon25314 (Aug 26, 2019)

Anon25314 said:


> 2 in the back are Super Silver Hashplants, middle is Love Triangle, 2 in front are Lemon Penetration. The LP are growing the slowest of the 5 right now. Just kicked everything into flower a few days ago so hopefully males will show themselves soon. Its a small 2x2 tent and im really just looking for a good pheno to run 1 plant in a scrog next run . If i get 2 fems out of this I'll be more than happy


Tossed 1 LP that had nuts, one SSH is showing her flowers tho! SUPER EXCITED!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 26, 2019)

One Phone Home at 56 days and more clear trichs than I want still. Average size and very loud with lavender and Juniper and more. Still spitting new pistils but within days. Pistils much brighter than most and red like redheads I have known. Some fade.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 26, 2019)

Anon25314 said:


> Tossed 1 LP that had nuts, one SSH is showing her flowers tho! SUPER EXCITED!


Nice. I'm hoping you have a silver haze pheno so I can see what I might get if I pop more of those


----------



## Dude74 (Aug 26, 2019)

Getting these babies wet. 
If you have seen or heard of these grown out, point me in the directions of some pics or info, if you could please. If not, sit back and stay tuned.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 26, 2019)

hillbill said:


> One Phone Home at 56 days and more clear trichs than I want still. Average size and very loud with lavender and Juniper and more. Still spitting new pistils but within days. Pistils much brighter than most and red like redheads I have known. Some fade.


Juniper eh? Sounds like it would go perfectly with a real martini, lol!

I know it ain't right, but as a crass carpenter, imaginary red heads gave us the finest measurements... like "just take an RCH off"


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 26, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Juniper eh? Sounds like it would go perfectly with a real martini, lol!
> 
> I know it ain't right, but as a crass carpenter, imaginary red heads gave us the finest measurements... like "just take an RCH off"


Never heard it identified by color, but I’m familiar with the term Hahahaha


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 27, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Getting these babies wet.
> If you have seen or heard of these grown out, point me in the directions of some pics or info, if you could please. If not, sit back and stay tuned.
> View attachment 4385489


those look like a tester pack.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 27, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> those look like a tester pack.


Where ya been?


----------



## Dude74 (Aug 27, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> those look like a tester pack.


They are


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 27, 2019)

An email went out last week that tester packs have been mailed out.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 27, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> An email went out last week that tester packs have been mailed out.


Dang . I must not of been chosen this time. O well can't win em all 

Cheers


----------



## treco420 (Aug 27, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Dang . I must not of been chosen this time. O well can't win em all
> 
> Cheers


i got an email last night from mrs b saying the postage wasnt correct on the testers and they were being sent today so keep an eye out.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 27, 2019)

treco420 said:


> i got an email last night from mrs b saying the postage wasnt correct on the testers and they were being sent today so keep an eye out.


I also didn't get an email after sending in my choices last time and they showed up, so I guess ya never know .

Cheers


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Aug 27, 2019)

Which 88g13hp crosses would you grow outdoors for a early finish of good smoke? My October is cool and wet with frosts possible by mid October. So far I'm looking at old school hashplant but would like some opinions.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 27, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> They are


lol I guess what I was saying was, I doubt there's much info yet since they are testers. I have not seen those on previous lists. 



hillbill said:


> Where ya been?


been brewing a lot more, and working on some breeding projects, mostly HAOGxSSDD preservation, and some other stuff using that same male, and a 79' xmas tree bud male, and trying to find a dr to help me with my mental health because i am really not doing well at all and I think its been very obvious to a lot of people long before im realizing it. and also finishing up these double purple testers I had to abandon and restart and am halfway flowered out by now. and goddamn are they purple.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 27, 2019)

Ummm I dont have much time tonight but if I can later I'll post more. Day 54 so almost 8 weeks in.(flipped july 4th) Everything is getting ripe and my 6 x 24 phresh filter that's a month old is not quite cutting it lol. Lots of white hairs still on 5 of 6 plants in my bed. Everything is getting real thick and smelling great! 


The love triangle buds are very unique looking and smelling. (Tallest bud in back) I think there is quite a few great but different phenos to be had in these packs. If you like to hunt for keepers but like variety as well I'd pick some up. Looks like it may a better yielder than I have heard as well....


My veg tent is a tad overgrown so i may NEED to pull any not down already at 9-9.5 weeks. I already need to tie tops way down when I put them in the bed from veg. One of each following clones will hit the bed all at about 3ft now. (Gsc, mass super skunk, so cal master kush, and sensi star) they were gifted to me by a reliable source and I'm down to try them out.. here is 2 pics I had from a 1.5-2 weeks ago 1. Gsc, 2. Mass super skunk Very very healthy and happy clones so I have high hope's. I thought a small pot with my modded coots mix would slow em down a bit but wtf you know... not a bit even with supercropping etc... thought I'd share a tad... will post close ups of LT soon. Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 27, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Where ya been?



Was also thinking this... howdy hope all is well. If I'm an idiot and you have been around and I missed ya... well I'm an idiot lol... happy growing


----------



## Palckl899014 (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks guys for all your help I ordered my ph pen and all my ph stuff. It's just the one ssdd that's giving me problems. Maybe a little more finicky than the rest. I also ordered some cal mag to. Anyways I greatly appreciate all the help and suggestions. Will get some pics to post up tonight


----------



## lukio (Aug 28, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> mental health


hope you're ok, dude. there will deffo be someone out there that can help you. atb


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Aug 28, 2019)

So my first run with Bodhi was awesome.

I was really wanting BBHP but only found one pack left anywhere I looked.
When I bought it they emailed me and said they only had 3 seeds left (they also sell singles).
So I grabbed 4x SSDD and 4x Superstitious to make out the pack.

In the 3x BBHP I got 2 females. One is a def G13/HP dom as it stayed very short but budded up very solidly all along the lengths of the stems. That one yielded 10oz in a 8L coco hempy bucket.
The other BBHP female was tall and lean so BD leaner I'd guess and it pulled down about 8.5oz.
Both are mild in terps compared to what I was expecting (would have been my cold water feeds maybe) but still smell lovely and the potency is higher than anything I've ever grown before except maybe one of the original pineapple C99 phenos from Bro Grimm nearly 20yrs ago now.

Only got 1x SSDD female and she was fairly lanky, very lime green, and I wasn't expecting her to yield but she impressed the hell out me at 11oz. Again not real terpy, mild buttery pancake/muffin type smell, but the high, holy shit, it definitely has captured spot as the most potent strain I've grown.

Got 2x SS fems, one was a runt. The other was BEAUTIFUL at the end of flower, so frosty and the purples and reds fade was awesome. It pulled down 6oz. It was lovely but not in the same class as the others.

So out of one 'assorted' Bodhi pack I got 2 BBHP keepers and 1 SSDD keeper.
Extremely happy about that.

Already have my next Bodhi order in:

- Black Triangle
- Dream Lotus
- Soul Mate (freebie)


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 28, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> lol I guess what I was saying was, I doubt there's much info yet since they are testers. I have not seen those on previous lists.
> 
> 
> been brewing a lot more, and working on some breeding projects, mostly HAOGxSSDD preservation, and some other stuff using that same male, and a 79' xmas tree bud male, and trying to find a dr to help me with my mental health because i am really not doing well at all and I think its been very obvious to a lot of people long before im realizing it. and also finishing up these double purple testers I had to abandon and restart and am halfway flowered out by now. and goddamn are they purple.


Thats a tough thing to admit to. As someone who has dealt with mental health issues from a young age I admire your honesty and hope you are able to find some peace. 
I am confident in saying all us here in the Bodhi thread are rooting for ya dude.

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Aug 28, 2019)

@reallybigjesusfreak, reach out and keep reaching. Don’t crawl inside yourself!
Takes big people to discuss mental health all when it is their own mental health.
Many fight demons by the hour.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 28, 2019)

Caught one of those " Jazz Musician " bees having a taste of Ghorilla Ghani #3 this morning.
 

Cheers


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Aug 28, 2019)

Black raspberry #1
Great yield n strong smell, floppy as hell
 
 

Healing hashplant #1
Lots of spider mites damage but still finished k.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Aug 28, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Caught one of those " Jazz Musician " bees having a taste of Ghorilla Ghani #3 this morning.
> View attachment 4386266
> 
> Cheers


So what makes this guy a jazzer? I hope it's not a drug joke.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 28, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> So what makes this guy a jazzer? I hope it's not a drug joke.


It certainly was a drug joke. I make fun of the absurdity of reefer madness every chance I get. Not to mention his buzzz sounded a lot like boopity, be, bop and not the normal buzz. 
All I know is that was one cool cat bumblebee . 

Cheers


----------



## Schmarmpit (Aug 28, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> It certainly was a drug joke. I make fun of the absurdity of reefer madness every chance I get. Not to mention his buzzz sounded a lot like boopity, be, bop and not the normal buzz.
> All I know is that was one cool cat bumblebee .
> 
> Cheers


I'm a jazzer, and I approve this message!

Keeping it Bodhi, I'm currenly half way through flowering 3 different female Stardawg (Corey) X 88G13HP. Two of them are just flopping all over the damn place, like just falling to pieces trainwreck style. I did not know what I was in for in growing these. I have no support for them. Thankfully one of them has what I suspect is more hashplant genes and has sturdier stems that hold up better. I'll post a pic as they get closer but it looks like my lights fell on them or something, lol. That being said, they have great smelling, beautiful,dense, crystally buds strung all over.


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 28, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> I'm a jazzer, and I approve this message!
> 
> Keeping it Bodhi, I'm currenly half way through flowering 3 different female Stardawg (Corey) X 88G13HP. Two of them are just flopping all over the damn place, like just falling to pieces trainwreck style. I did not know what I was in for in growing these. I have no support for them. Thankfully one of them has what I suspect is more hashplant genes and has sturdier stems that hold up better. I'll post a pic as they get closer but it looks like my lights fell on them or something, lol. That being said, they have great smelling, beautiful,dense, crystally buds strung all over.


Nice, I have a pack of that I may crack a few soon...


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 28, 2019)

Being financially responsible when I see 6 packs of bodhi seeds I want is really fuckin difficult... Debating if eating for a week is really worth it or if having these genetics in my library "forever" is more worth it lol.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 28, 2019)

Labor Day or Black Friday is what I keep telling my self . I truly feel your struggle .


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 28, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Labor Day or Black Friday is what I keep telling my self . I truly feel your struggle .









I totally forgot about Labor day sales! Welp, looks like not eating is becoming more and more of an option...


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 28, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> lol I guess what I was saying was, I doubt there's much info yet since they are testers. I have not seen those on previous lists.
> 
> 
> been brewing a lot more, and working on some breeding projects, mostly HAOGxSSDD preservation, and some other stuff using that same male, and a 79' xmas tree bud male, and trying to find a dr to help me with my mental health because i am really not doing well at all and I think its been very obvious to a lot of people long before im realizing it. and also finishing up these double purple testers I had to abandon and restart and am halfway flowered out by now. and goddamn are they purple.




We love you here bro and what you contribute to this thread. You have many friends here. We are here for you if needed. Others who have commented could not have put it better. Hope all is well.

On a side note.... get this dark horse genetics trash out of my garden... I have had a few decent plants from them but the clones of these clones have hit the trash..... I should have gone with my better judgment and put 2 bodhi ladys there instead... wtf bananas... my environment is damn near perfect and with the dehumidifier and humidifier the vpd has not been more then 5-10 percent off this whole grow... genetic thing I'm thinking... GOD DAMN IT. BEEN 2-3 YEARS SINCE I SEEN A DAMN BANNANA
 
Plus the fact that these look like 9.5 to 10 week strain... 56 days tomorrow since flip... not what I want to try to be pulling off for 2 more weeks plus... wtf...

Happy growing!


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 28, 2019)

I've been tempted by these packs for years now. I've actually been saving the lunch money out of my checks my oll lady alots me every week haha to pick some up. I think I'm gonna start with a pack of ssdd and space monkey. 




BDGrows said:


> Being financially responsible when I see 6 packs of bodhi seeds I want is really fuckin difficult... Debating if eating for a week is really worth it or if having these genetics in my library "forever" is more worth it lol.


----------



## chiefer888 (Aug 28, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Here is a freshly trimmed space monkey from my keeper cut. A very intoxicating foul chem smell(10 out of 10 loud). Super sticky with big buds.
> View attachment 4384293
> Last night a friend had one of those cheapo concentrate pens that I must have hit at least 20 times over the course of 2 hours. It did not get me as high as I do off two rips from the monkey. View attachment 4384296
> Happy hunting.
> ...


If I remember correctly you were running Endor Score with this. Did that turn out? I have a pack waiting to run.


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 28, 2019)

Hey can anyone tell me why there gg4xssdd said outdoor. Sounds like a great cross and I only grow indoors.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Aug 28, 2019)

Here's some StarDawg (Corey) X 88G13HP plants about half way through flower. Very pretty up close, but a viney mess of flimsy branches. I staked them up today as the plant was about to just collapse on the floor. I spent an hour adding support and trying not to snap any stems. Such a pain reacting this late. Now I'm covered in resin so smell test is easy. Lots of chem smells coming through, and a bit of ripe fruit. Makes me want to smoke! Looks to be a great yield if it does not implode by then. 

Also got a note from the Bodhi crew that my testers are going out. Hadn't heard a peep for several weeks so there is still hope for those waiting!


----------



## The Mantis (Aug 29, 2019)

oilfield bud said:


> Hey can anyone tell me why there gg4xssdd said outdoor. Sounds like a great cross and I only grow indoors.


I believe it's because Bodhi grew and pollenated the female outdoor in Santa Cruz. He makes note of that because most of his gear was bred indoor. IMO, it really doesn't matter and they should grow fine inside for you. 

The theory is some strains that have been bred for a long time indoors might "freak out" when brought outdoor (and vice versa). But imo, all plants have been evolving for millions of years before we brought them indoor, so I think it's a little silly to say we've bred out the outdoor lighting from them. I've had zero issues either way in my experience. Just my .02. Good luck.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Aug 29, 2019)

ssdd starting to frost up


----------



## hillbill (Aug 29, 2019)

I read that some crosses show hermie traits indoors so are recommended for outside.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Aug 29, 2019)

I found some SSDD wax at a dispensary yesterday (for $11.50/g!!) and holy shit! This one's going on my shopping list. Unfortunately, my special lady friend found some Goji OG by one of our favorite local growers, so now that one's on my shopping list too :/ Might have to institute a new policy that we can only buy commercially grown Bodhi strains that we can still find seeds for.


----------



## InstadovB (Aug 29, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> If I remember correctly you were running Endor Score with this. Did that turn out? I have a pack waiting to run.


I have 3 females that just started week 8. They are getting ready to start flush here soon as I have cloudy trichs coming in fast. I would definitely say NO to topping them from my experience. They stretched 1.5-2.0 there size, but I started them on floor at first. They have supberb smells ranging from sweet, floral, spiced incense, almost like a sweet tart. One pheno is exceptionally caked with trichs. Good stuff. Grow it.
Edit. These are not heavy yielders so far. I do not use bloom boosters currently either.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 29, 2019)

1 Phone Home down at 59 days mostly cloudy but going amber very quickly with little frosty bud leaves almost all amber. Not a lot of fade but using less water last week or so. Good average size plant, strong and easy. Buds bigger than average and very fuel and solvent upon chopping.


----------



## treco420 (Aug 29, 2019)

New stuff from Mrs.B. today . Saw someone else on IG with these same testers. Hopefully can find some nice phenos.


----------



## joeko420 (Aug 29, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> So my first run with Bodhi was awesome.
> 
> *Only got 1x SSDD female and she was fairly lanky, very lime green, and I wasn't expecting her to yield but she impressed the hell out me at 11oz. Again not real terpy, mild buttery pancake/muffin type smell, but the high, holy shit, it definitely has captured spot as the most potent strain I've grown.*


I have a similar pheno! Terps lacking but it makes up for it everywhere else. Will put you down at night for a great restful sleep but is a lot of fun mid day.

My other pheno has the best terp profile I've ever come across. Equal parts cream, butter, berry/peach and a high that's perfect for all day use.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 29, 2019)

A dispensary here has Bodhi Strains, I got some clusterfunk for 12/g. It was phenomenal, hands down the best g13 cross I have ever had. Super frosty and dense 28% thc 3% cbd gassy, stanky, hashy, touch of citrus.


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 29, 2019)

I always hear about a lot of growers really liking Bodhi's gear, but occasionally there are a few who say it lacks potency or bag appeal. I'm starting to wonder if it is perhaps the strain they chose, or if its their growing abilities? It seems like nowadays, most reputable breeders drop fire. But there are still some who dont like it...


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 29, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> A dispensary here has Bodhi Strains, I got some clusterfunk for 12/g. It was phenomenal, hands down the best g13 cross I have ever had. Super frosty and dense 28% thc 3% cbd gassy, stanky, hashy, touch of citrus.



Well the clusterfunk I grew will make it in the rotation again soon. You can bet on that. One of my top 5 past few years...





BDGrows said:


> I always hear about a lot of growers really liking Bodhi's gear, but occasionally there are a few who say it lacks potency or bag appeal. I'm starting to wonder if it is perhaps the strain they chose, or if its their growing abilities? It seems like nowadays, most reputable breeders drop fire. But there are still some who dont like it...



I'd like to say mostly grower ability with a shitty pheno here and there. I have not had much trouble finding great phenos at all. Some I just care for less and my friends love the most lol. JMO from the many I have grown out with multiple phenos. I also belive with f1 crosses that the original parent stock used (pheno of parent) and selection of said pheno (or be gifted a winner) etc. Has alot to do with the fact some f1 crosses are a COMPLETE crap shoot and others have MANY good phenos and most are what most people would consider (keepers)...

Elite is a word that dont mean SHIT to me now also. I hold just a couple (verified elites) and many bodhi plants over time, and most close to me would agree that many (bodhi) are better than the couple MAGICAL cuts lol... great cuts yes, based purely on opinion most of the time... YES. I bet many here in the bodhi thread hold what would be considered ELITE cuts... some just explode in popular markets... bodhi (plus a few other breeders) for the win... JMO but I just like to grow fire along with yall for me and the women. Good selection I belive is why bodhi has been so successful... others opinions may vary. Just what I have found after much thought and sampling my smoke and others... happy growing!

Week 9 day 1 in the am getting ripe over this way! Very excited...


----------



## jp68 (Aug 29, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> I always hear about a lot of growers really liking Bodhi's gear, but occasionally there are a few who say it lacks potency or bag appeal. I'm starting to wonder if it is perhaps the strain they chose, or if its their growing abilities? It seems like nowadays, most reputable breeders drop fire. But there are still some who dont like it...


Potency is there with B but it seems that sometimes the ugier ones are the ones that have it with him. Cant go on looks with his gear alone or your going to blow it


----------



## Warpedpassage (Aug 29, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well the clusterfunk I grew will make it in the rotation again soon. You can bet on that. One of my top 5 past few years...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damnit, you keep talking about that clusterfunk I might just end up having to grab a a pack. Its just that chem 91, is just such a clusteF!u!cK! In crosses. I love chem, but man every cross with chem 91 always has shitload of herms for me. But damnit. When the chem91 comes through in a cross, it’s spectacular.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 30, 2019)

Another week outside for the Gorilla Ghani gals and Skywalker x Pu F3. 
Skywalker x PU F3 #2 & #1 
 

Gorilla Ghani #3 
 

Gorilla Ghani #2 
 

Gorilla Ghani #1 . The only plant not yet flowering
 

Cheers


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Aug 30, 2019)

Master kush x 88g13hp (bodhi tester)
Smells of black pepper and hash, very strong effects, I am reveggin this girl atm... some of the best smoke I've had to date.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 30, 2019)

Feeling Bodhi blessed  Happy to get to run another PU F3 offering .Especially a cross to Mothers Milk . Also really excited for the Loompa's Headband x Strawberry Milk. 
 

Cheers


----------



## kroc (Aug 30, 2019)

Haven't checked the mailbox that much in years, got trainwreck x kashmir for my testers  Super excited for these


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 30, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Master kush x 88g13hp (bodhi tester)View attachment 4387313
> Smells of black pepper and hash, very strong effects, I am reveggin this girl atm... some of the best smoke I've had to date.


That's a beautiful nug man


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Aug 31, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> Which 88g13hp crosses would you grow outdoors for a early finish of good smoke? My October is cool and wet with frosts possible by mid October. So far I'm looking at old school hashplant but would like some opinions.


 anything with the g13 dad. It finishes early and passes that off.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 31, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Damnit, you keep talking about that clusterfunk I might just end up having to grab a a pack. Its just that chem 91, is just such a clusteF!u!cK! In crosses. I love chem, but man every cross with chem 91 always has shitload of herms for me. But damnit. When the chem91 comes through in a cross, it’s spectacular.



One of 2 phenos I had (both VERY good) had a few nanners down low but had I mainlined a tad more like I should have I dont think they would have been there. Never found one seed from them but I assume they were sterile... I agree it's a risk with chem crosses. The dark horse pic I posted a page back is a chem 91 cross.. god damn nanners... most of the nanners in chem 91 crosses I have grown out were in the "low light" nugs I prob should have trimmed off anyway. But if my environment was not perfect or close to it at all times my experiance may have been very different... happy growing!




Bongsmoke420 said:


> Master kush x 88g13hp (bodhi tester)View attachment 4387313
> Smells of black pepper and hash, very strong effects, I am reveggin this girl atm... some of the best smoke I've had to date.


 As a huge fan of the so cal master kush and the 88g13hp dad all I can say is very well done you have a keeper there. I'll take a cut lol... now I'm even more excited for my so cal to hit my flower tent in a week or 2. That my friend is a bad ass plant. I can smell it from here! Happy growing!


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Aug 31, 2019)

bodhi sunshine daydream on right not much smell to it but is by far the biggest plant I have ever seen or grown. Could be 6+ lbs. So hard to show the size of it.very nice trichome coverage. It's 12 feet wide and 10 tall. left is Neroli 91 not much smell either and is later to flower. another Neroli 91 that is the best smelling plant in garden . Smells like sour diesel and looks very chem 91 bud structure wise and is way further ahead flowering than the sister of it. Wish I cloned it


----------



## InstadovB (Aug 31, 2019)

Goldrunfarms said:


> View attachment 4387857 bodhi sunshine daydream on right not much smell to it but is by far the biggest plant I have ever seen or grown. Could be 6+ lbs. So hard to show the size of it.very nice trichome coverage. It's 12 feet wide and 10 tall. left is Neroli 91 not much smell either and is later to flower.View attachment 4387863 another Neroli 91 that is the best smelling plant in garden . Smells like sour diesel and looks very chem 91 bud structure wise and is way further ahead flowering than the sister of it. Wish I cloned it


I've been super curious about trying Neroli 91. Sounds promising from your description so far. Looks great too!


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 31, 2019)

Goldrunfarms said:


> View attachment 4387857 bodhi sunshine daydream on right not much smell to it but is by far the biggest plant I have ever seen or grown. Could be 6+ lbs. So hard to show the size of it.very nice trichome coverage. It's 12 feet wide and 10 tall. left is Neroli 91 not much smell either and is later to flower.View attachment 4387863 another Neroli 91 that is the best smelling plant in garden . Smells like sour diesel and looks very chem 91 bud structure wise and is way further ahead flowering than the sister of it. Wish I cloned it


You can still try to root cuttings from that Neroli 91. I've got cuttings to root from late in flower on several occasions. 9 weeks into flower was the latest cuttings I've got to root. They were actually from my favorite pheno of Wolfpack and I was going to harvest the plant and realized I forgot to take clones from it so I just took some cuts from the lowest, least developed parts of the plant and put them in a clone dome and harvested the rest of the plant. It took about a month to get roots. It's a little tricky balancing the humidity in the clone dome and the moisture in the cloning media (rockwool, Rapid Rooters, etc.) because you want some, but you don't want the stem or budsite(s) to rot which I've had happen too on some occasions too. It's worth a try though if you really want to keep a plant around.


----------



## kroc (Aug 31, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> You can still try to root cuttings from that Neroli 91. I've got cuttings to root from late in flower on several occasions. 9 weeks into flower was the latest cuttings I've got to root. They were actually from my favorite pheno of Wolfpack and I was going to harvest the plant and realized I forgot to take clones from it so I just took some cuts from the lowest, least developed parts of the plant and put them in a clone dome and harvested the rest of the plant. It took about a month to get roots. It's a little tricky balancing the humidity in the clone dome and the moisture in the cloning media (rockwool, Rapid Rooters, etc.) because you want some, but you don't want the stem or budsite(s) to rot which I've had happen too on some occasions too. It's worth a try though if you really want to keep a plant around.


I second this, ive taken cutting a few weeks into flower and had success, they will reveg a bit though


----------



## Jaybodankly (Aug 31, 2019)

Goldrunfarms said:


> View attachment 4387857 bodhi sunshine daydream on right not much smell to it but is by far the biggest plant I have ever seen or grown. Could be 6+ lbs. So hard to show the size of it.very nice trichome coverage. It's 12 feet wide and 10 tall. left is Neroli 91 not much smell either and is later to flower.View attachment 4387863 another Neroli 91 that is the best smelling plant in garden . Smells like sour diesel and looks very chem 91 bud structure wise and is way further ahead flowering than the sister of it. Wish I cloned it


You can still take a few clones try and find some non-woody material usually down low and in the back.


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Aug 31, 2019)

giant ssdd 
 baby ssdd
 Neroli 91


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 1, 2019)

Been outta the bodhi loop for a minute. 
Sour butter x 88g13hp 
Snow leopard v2


----------



## hillbill (Sep 1, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Been outta the bodhi loop for a minute.
> Sour butter x 88g13hpView attachment 4388116 View attachment 4388117
> Snow leopard v2View attachment 4388118 View attachment 4388119


That cross is very nice, ran it twice.


----------



## sdd420 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sour butter is delicious


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 1, 2019)

hillbill said:


> That cross is very nice, ran it twice.


Ha! I've been thinking, "I need to look for hillbill's posts on this x."


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Sep 1, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> anything with the g13 dad. It finishes early and passes that off.


Thanks for the help. I have grown soulfood and Black Triangle which use the 88g13hp dad indoors that had phenos that finished around 10-11 weeks which would be too late outdoors in my climate.


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 1, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Been outta the bodhi loop for a minute.
> Sour butter x 88g13hpView attachment 4388116 View attachment 4388117
> Snow leopard v2View attachment 4388118 View attachment 4388119


All my snow leopards came up male. I still have 6 seeds left. Worth the pop(so far)?


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Sep 1, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> All my snow leopards came up male. I still have 6 seeds left. Worth the pop(so far)?


Gonna post pics of mine soon, sativa pheno has big airy buds (kinda ugly) . More indica pheno is straight gorgeous


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 1, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> All my snow leopards came up male. I still have 6 seeds left. Worth the pop(so far)?


So far, so good. Easy plant, topped once. Looks to be stacking, nicely. Would benefit from training, but I'm lazy. Not much in the smell department, but what's there has a nice sweetness to it. I'll update every week or two.


----------



## mjw42 (Sep 1, 2019)

Just put 6 Bingo Pajama beans in the dirt. 6/6


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 1, 2019)

Wanted to follow up with some smoke reports from my recent grow - they are certainly interesting and not what I was expecting.

I sent out samples to multiple people across the US and feedback has been pouring in.
(For those of you that don't know, I'm not actually a smoker...I just love this plant and love to grow so I need to rely on friends and family to do reviews)

*Guava Wookie*
I ended up with 4 females and damn they looked good. They were mostly consistent, visually speaking. One of them started to develop some nice purple coloring in the final 2 weeks but otherwise, they were pretty similar. My only complaint was that the lower branches were very floppy/droopy. Other than that, they were absolutely stunning flowers. Barely any trimming and they just looked amazing.
The smoke reports came in all over the place. Sample #2, which was the one that started showing some purple, reviewed well. Nice taste. Nice high. It was given a solid A grade.
Sample #4, however, tasted awful. Like, really bad. The effect was still good but the taste was just terrible.
Sample #5 had no taste at all - literally none. The effect was nice, once again.
Sample #3 has yet to be reviewed.

*Lemon Hashplant*
This was a slam dunk home-run from all of my reviewers. Everybody said it was amazing. It tasted fantastic. The effect was amazing. It was just amazing.
Problem: Generally speaking, these just don't have the bag appeal. They tended to foxtail and were very difficult to trim. From my vantage point, this is a problem.
I had 3 samples and all 3 pretty much reviewed the same. Incredible taste and fantastic effect.

*Sunshine Daydream*
Only half of the samples have been reviewed so take this with a grain of salt. The SSDD's are all over the place. Both taste and effect are wildly different from plant to plant.
One tasted really good and had a really great giggly and fun effect. One tasted terrible and another had no taste at all.
One of the plants made everyone incredibly tired. Lots of variance.

I'll likely share more soon but just wanted to check in and give an update.
-HDS


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 1, 2019)

Figured I'd share I few recent pics from today. From what I am seeing now i think all will push 9 to 10 weeks counting from flip day of july 4th starting 12/12. Day 58 I believe. Next 2 are all or mostly love triangle. Single plant.
 lots of visible orange by eye but lots of white hairs and stacking happening now at day 58. She will finish a full 9 weeks min. Bout all cloudy with little amber trics leaves have gone a tad funky with a good bit of yellow down low.

Next we have pheno 1 of brothers grimm apollo 11. More sativa dom. Super skinny leaves. Sorry only have a couple small lower nugs of this one... not frosty as others but smells of gummy bears ALOT.. very nice looking plant.


Now pheno 2 of apollo 11. Another one that's just visually stunning and this pic will not due justice. Stinky AF. Lots of frosty fans on most also. Fadeing hard starting now but still lots of new white hairs now coming after going nearly all orange. BG calls for 55-63 days of 12/12. What yall think? 


Laplata labs - durangatang.. another that was nearly 90 percent orange that is now having an explosion. Lots of frost. Good smell also but not 2 overpowering like the BG apollos. Still strong...


Not the best pics today so I will try for better ones. Day of harvest I'd like to take good ones to post on a black background or some shit...

Wouldn't be right to not include the problem child... dark horse genetics- garlic chem (i think)... not the.best pic but not my favorite and clones hit the trash a day or 2 ago. Doubled in size over last week. Almost all white hairs... 10 weeks plus I'm guessing but prob come down by 9.5 cause my veg tent and more important shit wants to flower now... chem type smell and have pulled 3 nanners over last week... 

Packing lots of weight now at week 8 and starting to purple alot... other have my attention by far so wont run this again. Have had a few good plants from dark horse that did not hermie or nanner as well...

Happy growing...

Edit: Any bad spelling or editing sorry I'm beat and not proof reading today lol...


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 1, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> *Guava Wookie*
> Sample #4, however, tasted awful. Like, really bad. The effect was still good but the taste was just terrible.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man, do they kind of taste the same even being different strains? I think i know exactly what you mean. The smell and taste are almost indescribable, so overpowering, so rank I had worries of never being able to taste good weed again! I thought the smell that overtook my whole palate would never dissipate. No lie. Wtf is up with that? Ive grown 2 different strains from different breeders turn out like this(during different grows) It's fascinating really lol, i thought it was my soil even tho I had other plants growing in the same exact soil mix. Do you think they are just dud phenos? 
Even tho they were different strains (one was a bodhi hashplant) the smell while in flower is the same. Im afraid i may have one in my cab right now(not bodhi).


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 1, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Hey man, do they kind of taste the same even being different strains? I think i know exactly what you mean. The smell and taste are almost indescribable, so overpowering, so rank I had worries of never being able to taste good weed again! I thought the smell that overtook my whole palate would never dissipate. No lie. Wtf is up with that? Ive grown 2 different strains from different breeders turn out like this(during different grows) It's fascinating really lol, i thought it was my soil even tho I had other plants growing in the same exact soil mix. Do you think they are just dud phenos?
> Even tho they were different strains (one was a bodhi hashplant) the smell while in flower is the same. Im afraid i may have one in my cab right now(not bodhi).


I'm just speculating, but I do think they were just dud pheno's. Maybe the terpines combined in such a way that we just perceive the package as total garbage. I don't know. I will say, I grew these trying out organics for my 1st time. I've spent most of my energy learning hydro so this was all new to me. Perhaps it was my fault. I just don't know.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 1, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Hey man, do they kind of taste the same even being different strains? I think i know exactly what you mean. The smell and taste are almost indescribable, so overpowering, so rank I had worries of never being able to taste good weed again! I thought the smell that overtook my whole palate would never dissipate. No lie. Wtf is up with that? Ive grown 2 different strains from different breeders turn out like this(during different grows) It's fascinating really lol, i thought it was my soil even tho I had other plants growing in the same exact soil mix. Do you think they are just dud phenos?
> Even tho they were different strains (one was a bodhi hashplant) the smell while in flower is the same. Im afraid i may have one in my cab right now(not bodhi).


To answer your first question...no, absolutely not. The different strains taste nothing alike. The Lemon Hashplant's are very Piney. The Guava Wookies are in the fruit category and the SSDD seem to be somewhat earthy. But point being, they def do not all taste the same.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 1, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I'm just speculating, but I do think they were just dud pheno's. Maybe the terpines combined in such a way that we just perceive the package as total garbage. I don't know. I will say, I grew these trying out organics for my 1st time. I've spent most of my energy learning hydro so this was all new to me. Perhaps it was my fault. I just don't know.


Did you have plants turn out ok grown organically? Ive got 3 different strains going, 2 I've grown(one a goji cut I've had for 2 years now) 1 I have not. All in the same soil. The goji and mrs pebbles(not bodhi, apologies) smell just like they should, the 3rd, which I have not grown out before concerns me.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 1, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> To answer your first question...no, absolutely not. The different strains taste nothing alike. The Lemon Hashplant's are very Piney. The Guava Wookies are in the fruit category and the SSDD seem to be somewhat earthy. But point being, they def do not all taste the same.


I meant the two bad tasting plants. Do those have a similar foul taste?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 1, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> I meant the two bad tasting plants. Do those have a similar foul taste?


One was described as tasting like horse shit. I'll have to ask what the other tasted like. When I first got the review in, it was just really really bad tasting.
I'll ask for more details and report back. I'm also continuing my cure so it's possible that the handful of terrible tasting samples could change. And it's highly likely that the ones that had no taste at all might reveal themselves soon. FYI - All samples were sent out after a great slow 7 dry but only a 10 day cure.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 1, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> One was described as tasting like horse shit. I'll have to ask what the other tasted like. When I first got the review in, it was just really really bad tasting.
> I'll ask for more details and report back. I'm also continuing my cure so it's possible that the handful of terrible tasting samples could change. And it's highly likely that the ones that had no taste at all might reveal themselves soon. FYI - All samples were sent out after a great slow 7 dry but only a 10 day cure.


Lol @horse shit. Ok man, it's something that has baffled me for over a year, so strange. I'm leaning towards dud phenos. Like straight hemp stock lol

Edit
Not implying that bodhi or any breeder I've grown is selling bunk seeds. It's interesting to me that its possible for weaker genetics or less desirable traits can be more dominant on some plants that are tried and true winners.


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 2, 2019)

Genetic lottery. A good looking couple has 2 cute kids....and one that looks like it fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch.

Horse shit is funny. Imagine if that one had the most amazing high. Lol what a choice


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 2, 2019)

Coalcat said:


> Horse shit is funny. Imagine if that one had the most amazing high. Lol what a choice


Water cure the shit taste out and keep a smooth non flavored amazing high . Choice is simple  gonna get high


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 2, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Did you have plants turn out ok grown organically? Ive got 3 different strains going, 2 I've grown(one a goji cut I've had for 2 years now) 1 I have not. All in the same soil. The goji and mrs pebbles(not bodhi, apologies) smell just like they should, the 3rd, which I have not grown out before concerns me.


They were just so so looking. THe flowers looked great but the plants lost most of their leaves and were generally much less healthy than what I'm used to using either Coco or Hydro. Being my 1st time with organic living soil, I'm sure that was my fault and my soil probably was not any where near optimal.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 2, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> They were just so so looking. THe flowers looked great but the plants lost most of their leaves and were generally much less healthy than what I'm used to using either Coco or Hydro. Being my 1st time with organic living soil, I'm sure that was my fault and my soil probably was not any where near optimal.


What size pots were you using? You tend to need a larger amount of soil for water only vs using water soluble nutes.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 3, 2019)

Double purple coming in real purple


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## kona gold (Sep 3, 2019)

So in the Dragonblood Hashplant....what are the genetics of the Dragonblood?
I read about the Pipeline strain, if that is the parent? But what are the genetics behind it?
Mahalo


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 3, 2019)

kona gold said:


> So in the Dragonblood Hashplant....what are the genetics of the Dragonblood?
> I read about the Pipeline strain, if that is the parent? But what are the genetics behind it?
> Mahalo


when I grew out "eternal sunshine" the pack sent to me was a dragonsblood x omg. then when it was released it was just called "hawiaan sativa". so i'm guessing that maybe dragonsblood IS just an old hawaiin cut? 

or maybe I missed something somewhere along the way and I'm just plain wrong.


----------



## InstadovB (Sep 3, 2019)

Grow style. Cyclical feed 2 gallon hempys coco buckets. 9 week veg from seed. Little over 10 weeks of flower. For all that follow.
Issues: when I left for the holidays, i missed bumping the multi feed and they threw the ppm through the roof(this happened twice). Also, the distance from lights to the canopy was not enough.

Space Monkey #2 (keeper cut)
Yield 10/10 (over a bow!!!)
Density 8/10
Smell 10/10 super loud. Greasy garlic parmesan
Flavor 7/10 kind Of savory with a chemmy exhale
Trichs 7/10

Super easy to grow. Not finicky. Never gave a shit even when I missed bumping the feed up.this plant had some curling leaves from light intensity. This high is intense at first. It's hard to get anything done for the first half hour, but once it settles it's easy going do anything kind of bud. A lot of people said it was more of a bedtime high.

Space Monkey #3
Yield 7/10
Density 5/10
Smell 8/10 not loud, but this had a great mint smell to it.
Flavor 9/10 mint!!!
Trichs 10/10
This plant suffered from light intensity and had the floppy stems.this was a crystally some bitch. You could tell early on that this one was going to put the trichs on. If I could have tested one, this one would have been it. The high is exactly like #2, but stronger.

Space Monkey #4
Yield 5/10
Density 6/10
Smell 4/10 spicy flat gas not much nose on this one. Edit after more curing it's like a cedarwood with a tail nose of Caraway seed. Interesting.
Flavor 3/10 it's like the combustion covered the flavor. Not much to report here.
Trichs7/10
This one, contrary to the smell and flavor, had the best high out of all. Super awesome stone. Perfect for smoking and getting shit done! Very clean high with no delusions going on.

Sunshine Daydream #2 (6 weeks of veg time)
Yield 10/10
Density 7/10
Smell 6/10 not loud, but butter pheno.
Flavor 7/10 not so much butter but a smoothie creamy taste to it. Definitely enjoyed
Trichs 8/10

This thing had massive colas. I would have taken a cut of this no problem if I didn't have so many bodhi strains to go through.

So dudes. The monkey is out there kicking everyone's face in. People are genuinely excited about the monkey. It's blown everyone out of the water. Most report not seeing/smoking weed this good in years. I'm getting a lot of compliments but I could not have done it without bodhi. I'm glad I found the site. I'm glad I signed up. I'm glad I'm on the bodhi thread. Thanks everyone so much for the kind words and the support. You all rock!

Coming down the pipeline. 3 more phenos of sunshine daydream, 2 mango hashplant,1 Cobra Lips, and 3 Endors Score. In veg, I have spacemonkey #2(keeper cut clones) and popped 3 secret chiefs recently.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 3, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Grow style. Cyclical feed 2 gallon hempys coco buckets. 9 week veg from seed. Little over 10 weeks of flower. For all that follow.
> Issues: when I left for the holidays, i missed bumping the multi feed and they threw the ppm through the roof(this happened twice). Also, the distance from lights to the canopy was not enough.
> 
> Space Monkey #2 (keeper cut)
> ...



Ummm NO thank you... this kind of shit is what we dig over here... stick around and share, it's what it's all about... happy growing!


----------



## newguy41410 (Sep 3, 2019)

Anyone have experience with Sunshine Daydream phenos? I have two phenos in my flower room that were flipped on July 31st. So no more than 34 days in flower now? Every night the lights come on and I come in hoping to find some bulking up happening but I'm always disappointed to see tiny bud sites hahah. I've only grown two other phenos in my flower room, Goji OG and Gorilla Bubble BX4 and I've always been surprised by the size of the nugs I get.

I did a quick google search and found a sunshine daydream grow journal mentioning that there are phenos that will look like they are just not going to put on any weight the first 4 weeks or so but all of a sudden will start stacking like crazy and bulk up outta nowhere? Is this true with a lot of SSDD phenos?

My environment is basically the same as it always is when I have run other strains. I might not be _perfectly _dialed in but I can't think of any factors that can be improved upon (at least without a PAR meter)

Photos for Reference (2 different phenos of SSDD)



























Do I just need to be more patient with SSDD? Would love some confirmation, TIA!


----------



## kona gold (Sep 3, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> when I grew out "eternal sunshine" the pack sent to me was a dragonsblood x omg. then when it was released it was just called "hawiaan sativa". so i'm guessing that maybe dragonsblood IS just an old hawaiin cut?
> 
> or maybe I missed something somewhere along the way and I'm just plain wrong.


I was going to grab a pack of those. How did you like that one?

I don't know if it's Federation seeds Hawaiian Sativa, or something else?


----------



## Warpedpassage (Sep 4, 2019)

*From bodhi , posted earlier in the thread.*
--
i have been working on a secret project for a few years, not trying to be sneaky, just wanted to make sure i could pull it off before i spilled the beans. I’m about 75% done and things are going very well. its a new male, a male that brings with it a unique genetic marker. the male and its progeny bleed a dark red/violet high brix sap that resembles blood, along with a very different terpene signature and a beautiful uplifting high. originaly i called it just blood, but to not confuse people with the old Hawaiian sativa of the same name, i renamed the line dragons blood after the dark aromatic tree sap used by magians to ward of negative energies and infuse the work space with positive vibes. the line is based off a unique individual from the pipeline hashplant seeds, i sprouted all 23, and one plant had the red trait, I’m thinking it has hawiian blood ancestry deep in its genetics or it was crossed pollinated by the blood. the line dates from the mid nineties, and was bred by a kind soul with deep roots in islands cannabis heritage, he’s no longer with us but will live on through the seeds. in order to isolate the traits in blood specimen i took a pipeline male and crossed it to the blood, then grew out 33 of those looking for the blood trait, about 30% had the trait. i then took those plants and open pollinated them. the next wave had 50% blood traits. repeat the process, now were up to 70%. f1 hybrids with the line are showing a 50% blood traits. blood expressing hybrids of hybrids are showing 0% blood traits with a limited experiment of only 6 seeds. i think one more ix of the line and it will be pretty dominate, I’m hoping not so dominate that it takes over, the deadly g inbreeding taught me that further is not always better, its about balance and synergy. I’ve grown out the dragons blood hashplant (dragons blood f2 x 88g13hp) twice, she’s a beautiful frosty beauty, with that refreshing effect on the mind, body, and soul. testers with the f3 males are ready, and f4s will be popped soon. I’m not sure if i want the trait to stay within the f1’s and initial hybrid outcrosses or be dominate enough to move more freely into the greater gene pool.
the applications are novel and vast. put a hundred og’s in the room, not an easy task to tell them apart, but if one bleeds red you know which that one is. you can also link the trait to other traits making breeding easier by selecting for colored sap individuals. starting family lines and lineages from this royal blood pool will offer up endless possibilities. with deep gratitude and love, Its my pleasure to offer up this this true breeding scarlet cannabis treasure line for the community and the future…



reallybigjesusfreak said:


> when I grew out "eternal sunshine" the pack sent to me was a dragonsblood x omg. then when it was released it was just called "hawiaan sativa". so i'm guessing that maybe dragonsblood IS just an old hawaiin cut?
> 
> or maybe I missed something somewhere along the way and I'm just plain wrong.


So maybe what you tested is not eternal sunshine? The above indicates Hawaiian sativa and dragons blood are a bit different. Dragons blood being a line based on pipeline hashplant male crossed to “blood” which i guess is the Hawaiian sativa. 
I bought a pack of eternal sunshine which is labeled as Hawaiian sativa x omg at the seedbanks. Im hoping it is in fact Hawaiian sativa x omg and not dragonsblood x omg which would be (Hawaiian sativa x pipeline hashplant ) x omg.

Do u still have the tester pack label?


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 4, 2019)

We used to have blood weed here in maui back in the day, 25 years ago it was everywhere upcountry, still aeound but i dont see it much. My schoolmates family used to grow it and was the only ones who made it. Red sap, very unique terpene, I had a shitty cut of it once 3 years ago smelled like blood but was crap, never managed to get the keeper cut..I used to catch and trade jackson chameleons for blood weed in my youth

Once you smell blood weed you never forget it, even 20 years later you will remember very unique...Cant believe mainland people know of this, I always thought it was just a closed circuit old school country strain in our once small community

Leme smell it ill tell you if its the real blood


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 4, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> We used to have blood weed here in maui back in the day, 25 years ago it was everywhere upcountry, still aeound but i dont see it much. My schoolmates family used to grow it and was the only ones who made it. Red sap, very unique terpene, I had a shitty cut of it once 3 years ago smelled like blood but was crap, never managed to get the keeper cut..I used to catch and trade jackson chameleons for blood weed in my youth
> 
> Once you smell blood weed you never forget it, even 20 years later you will remember very unique...Cant believe mainland people know of this, I always thought it was just a closed circuit old school country strain in our once small community
> 
> Leme smell it ill tell you if its the real blood


Blood Weed is still around on Maui. It's just not as common as it used to be. Blood Durban, which is a good variety, makes the rounds too, just FYI


----------



## Warpedpassage (Sep 4, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4146184 Happy day! Told them in my email I had no preference order out of the ones I mentioned, but in my mind I did. Totally got my 1st AND 2nd top choices. I’m glad to be growing some SOAR right now so I can hopefully pick it out when I see similarities between the dragons blood and the Soar.


I came across this older post , looks like you definitely had dragonsblood f4 x omg. So not eternal sunshine?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 4, 2019)

newguy41410 said:


> Anyone have experience with Sunshine Daydream phenos? I have two phenos in my flower room that were flipped on July 31st. So no more than 34 days in flower now? Every night the lights come on and I come in hoping to find some bulking up happening but I'm always disappointed to see tiny bud sites hahah. I've only grown two other phenos in my flower room, Goji OG and Gorilla Bubble BX4 and I've always been surprised by the size of the nugs I get.
> 
> I did a quick google search and found a sunshine daydream grow journal mentioning that there are phenos that will look like they are just not going to put on any weight the first 4 weeks or so but all of a sudden will start stacking like crazy and bulk up outta nowhere? Is this true with a lot of SSDD phenos?
> 
> ...


Yes you do need to be more patient. Your plants look great and look exactly like I would expect for only being on day 34 from flip. I have never seen a strain with big buds that early. I imagine you are going to see some bulking up in the next couple weeks. 

Cheers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 4, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> *From bodhi , posted earlier in the thread.*
> --
> i have been working on a secret project for a few years, not trying to be sneaky, just wanted to make sure i could pull it off before i spilled the beans. I’m about 75% done and things are going very well. its a new male, a male that brings with it a unique genetic marker. the male and its progeny bleed a dark red/violet high brix sap that resembles blood, along with a very different terpene signature and a beautiful uplifting high. originaly i called it just blood, but to not confuse people with the old Hawaiian sativa of the same name, i renamed the line dragons blood after the dark aromatic tree sap used by magians to ward of negative energies and infuse the work space with positive vibes. the line is based off a unique individual from the pipeline hashplant seeds, i sprouted all 23, and one plant had the red trait, I’m thinking it has hawiian blood ancestry deep in its genetics or it was crossed pollinated by the blood. the line dates from the mid nineties, and was bred by a kind soul with deep roots in islands cannabis heritage, he’s no longer with us but will live on through the seeds. in order to isolate the traits in blood specimen i took a pipeline male and crossed it to the blood, then grew out 33 of those looking for the blood trait, about 30% had the trait. i then took those plants and open pollinated them. the next wave had 50% blood traits. repeat the process, now were up to 70%. f1 hybrids with the line are showing a 50% blood traits. blood expressing hybrids of hybrids are showing 0% blood traits with a limited experiment of only 6 seeds. i think one more ix of the line and it will be pretty dominate, I’m hoping not so dominate that it takes over, the deadly g inbreeding taught me that further is not always better, its about balance and synergy. I’ve grown out the dragons blood hashplant (dragons blood f2 x 88g13hp) twice, she’s a beautiful frosty beauty, with that refreshing effect on the mind, body, and soul. testers with the f3 males are ready, and f4s will be popped soon. I’m not sure if i want the trait to stay within the f1’s and initial hybrid outcrosses or be dominate enough to move more freely into the greater gene pool.
> the applications are novel and vast. put a hundred og’s in the room, not an easy task to tell them apart, but if one bleeds red you know which that one is. you can also link the trait to other traits making breeding easier by selecting for colored sap individuals. starting family lines and lineages from this royal blood pool will offer up endless possibilities. with deep gratitude and love, Its my pleasure to offer up this this true breeding scarlet cannabis treasure line for the community and the future…
> ...


huh idk then, whichever I grew took 16 weeks and i do still have the bag. i'll check it when im near next.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 4, 2019)

I am slowly learning how to use the new camera. 
Here is a Skywalker x PU F3 #1 bud after a few months in the jar.
 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Sep 4, 2019)

Test vaping PhoneHome, not the first run. This was my last seeds of PH. Nice size plant with rounded tight buds. Lemon and English Leather smells with turpentine right now. Tastes spicy, woody and complex. Upon trimming I found several small nanners and 2 open male flowers so be aware.

High comes fast and seems somewhat hypnotic, good power and relaxing without couchlock!

2 Lemon Hashplant at 48 days making lots of leaves and bud also. Average size or so and lookin fine, big and sprawling and wide leaves.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 4, 2019)

Skywalker x PU F3 #2 
 
Gorilla Ghani #3
 
Gorilla Ghani #2 
 

Cheers


----------



## jp68 (Sep 4, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4388938 View attachment 4388939 Double purple coming in real purple


so this is the PUf3 x mendo purps? waiting on this one and a few other PU and strawberry milk crosses. How does it smell and im guessing its a strong plant as all pu crosses look hardy


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 4, 2019)

jp68 said:


> so this is the PUf3 x mendo purps? waiting on this one and a few other PU and strawberry milk crosses. How does it smell and im guessing its a strong plant as all pu crosses look hardy


damn, nailed it. Only my 2nd plant that has PU in it, and my first was PU2. so far this is growing in SO much nicer than Purple Wookie. smell is somewhere around fruity incense hash, in that order, mostly a berry smell with a good "weed" smell in the back. Vegges like a fuckin champ, clones like the champ of champs, i think i had roots coming out the rooter in 5 days, its nuts. and its the youngest clone in the tent and has already outgrown some that are weeks older. gonna clone this clone and see how it goes. real sturdy branches, I did tye them all to bamboo, but left one out just to see. prooooobably somewhere around week 7 and its starting to get a bit too heavy for itself. real real nice buds too, frosty, just PURPLE flowers from day 1, temps have never been below 76 in my basement this summer. I think I found something pretty great here, but only the smoke will tell. already getting some orange hairs, while my Fire OG f2 has none, so I'm hoping for a pretty quick finisher too. Tell me more about what you got going with it please!


Warpedpassage said:


> *From bodhi , posted earlier in the thread.*
> --
> i have been working on a secret project for a few years, not trying to be sneaky, just wanted to make sure i could pull it off before i spilled the beans. I’m about 75% done and things are going very well. its a new male, a male that brings with it a unique genetic marker. the male and its progeny bleed a dark red/violet high brix sap that resembles blood, along with a very different terpene signature and a beautiful uplifting high. originaly i called it just blood, but to not confuse people with the old Hawaiian sativa of the same name, i renamed the line dragons blood after the dark aromatic tree sap used by magians to ward of negative energies and infuse the work space with positive vibes. the line is based off a unique individual from the pipeline hashplant seeds, i sprouted all 23, and one plant had the red trait, I’m thinking it has hawiian blood ancestry deep in its genetics or it was crossed pollinated by the blood. the line dates from the mid nineties, and was bred by a kind soul with deep roots in islands cannabis heritage, he’s no longer with us but will live on through the seeds. in order to isolate the traits in blood specimen i took a pipeline male and crossed it to the blood, then grew out 33 of those looking for the blood trait, about 30% had the trait. i then took those plants and open pollinated them. the next wave had 50% blood traits. repeat the process, now were up to 70%. f1 hybrids with the line are showing a 50% blood traits. blood expressing hybrids of hybrids are showing 0% blood traits with a limited experiment of only 6 seeds. i think one more ix of the line and it will be pretty dominate, I’m hoping not so dominate that it takes over, the deadly g inbreeding taught me that further is not always better, its about balance and synergy. I’ve grown out the dragons blood hashplant (dragons blood f2 x 88g13hp) twice, she’s a beautiful frosty beauty, with that refreshing effect on the mind, body, and soul. testers with the f3 males are ready, and f4s will be popped soon. I’m not sure if i want the trait to stay within the f1’s and initial hybrid outcrosses or be dominate enough to move more freely into the greater gene pool.
> the applications are novel and vast. put a hundred og’s in the room, not an easy task to tell them apart, but if one bleeds red you know which that one is. you can also link the trait to other traits making breeding easier by selecting for colored sap individuals. starting family lines and lineages from this royal blood pool will offer up endless possibilities. with deep gratitude and love, Its my pleasure to offer up this this true breeding scarlet cannabis treasure line for the community and the future…
> ...


oh yeah you are correct, what I had was db4. I think what threw me off was that the description for hawiian sunshine was almost verbatim what i reported for my db4xomg. good on you for such diligent research.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Sep 4, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn, nailed it. Only my 2nd plant that has PU in it, and my first was PU2. so far this is growing in SO much nicer than Purple Wookie. smell is somewhere around fruity incense hash, in that order, mostly a berry smell with a good "weed" smell in the back. Vegges like a fuckin champ, clones like the champ of champs, i think i had roots coming out the rooter in 5 days, its nuts. and its the youngest clone in the tent and has already outgrown some that are weeks older. gonna clone this clone and see how it goes. real sturdy branches, I did tye them all to bamboo, but left one out just to see. prooooobably somewhere around week 7 and its starting to get a bit too heavy for itself. real real nice buds too, frosty, just PURPLE flowers from day 1, temps have never been below 76 in my basement this summer. I think I found something pretty great here, but only the smoke will tell. already getting some orange hairs, while my Fire OG f2 has none, so I'm hoping for a pretty quick finisher too. Tell me more about what you got going with it please!
> 
> oh yeah you are correct, what I had was db4. I think what threw me off was that the description for hawiian sunshine was almost verbatim what i reported for my db4xomg. good on you for such diligent research.


No biggie, its seems like there was some confusion with these genetics. For example, some of the seed banks selling the first release of “dragons blood hashplant” still have them labeled as hawaiian sativa x 88g13hp, whereas i think it should be dragons blood x 88g13hp.


----------



## jp68 (Sep 4, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn, nailed it. Only my 2nd plant that has PU in it, and my first was PU2. so far this is growing in SO much nicer than Purple Wookie. smell is somewhere around fruity incense hash, in that order, mostly a berry smell with a good "weed" smell in the back. Vegges like a fuckin champ, clones like the champ of champs, i think i had roots coming out the rooter in 5 days, its nuts. and its the youngest clone in the tent and has already outgrown some that are weeks older. gonna clone this clone and see how it goes. real sturdy branches, I did tye them all to bamboo, but left one out just to see. prooooobably somewhere around week 7 and its starting to get a bit too heavy for itself. real real nice buds too, frosty, just PURPLE flowers from day 1, temps have never been below 76 in my basement this summer. I think I found something pretty great here, but only the smoke will tell. already getting some orange hairs, while my Fire OG f2 has none, so I'm hoping for a pretty quick finisher too. Tell me more about what you got going with it please!
> 
> oh yeah you are correct, what I had was db4. I think what threw me off was that the description for hawiian sunshine was almost verbatim what i reported for my db4xomg. good on you for such diligent research.


Ive seen a few posts on various sites about the PUf3 and the one common thing is the plants look hardy and on steroids but No info on the smoking and effects end of them. Would Love to hear how this smokes and turns out


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 4, 2019)

Love triangle lower nug starting to ripen up now at day 62. Lots of white hairs coming in fast up top still... very unique plant and I think depending on effect may keep the cut I have and run it again later.. 

Smell is not to overpowering compared to a couple others (both apollo 11 phenos) but is very nice floral type smell. Very plesant and a small nug I clipped down low may smell even more while drying so far. This one may surprise me a bit I think. Looks to be a good or decent yielder anyway. Will update soon.
Happy growing!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 4, 2019)

Curious what do you guys think is a fair price for original packs of goji, ssdd, and dank sinatra?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 4, 2019)

1 million dollars


----------



## newguy41410 (Sep 4, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Curious what do you guys think is a fair price for original packs of goji, ssdd, and dank sinatra?


i'd definitely price Goji OG and Dank Sinatra higher than SSDD since JBC and GLG still has SSDD in stock.

I'd really love to take the Goji and Dank Sinatra off your hands but I'm limited on space and have some bodhi gear i just purchased recently. Those were the two strains I really wanted to try when I first discovered Bodhi Genetics. My first ever grow was Goji OG seeds and I now miss that strain. Never got to try dank sinatra but read great things about it years back


----------



## bigbongloads (Sep 5, 2019)

I have a pack of original goji og I’d let go of as well. Unopened pack I purchased last year from Great Lakes genetics before it went out of stock. I much prefer the 88g13hp dad crosses personally. Only trades I’d be interested in would be chem Kesey red eye jedi or guava hashplant if anyone wants to swap. Or pm a cash offer.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Curious what do you guys think is a fair price for original packs of goji, ssdd, and dank sinatra?


better do it quick cause i'm gonna flood the market with dank sinatra f3's here this winter for cheap/free a pack. same with apollo 11, dream beaver, and appalachian super skunk.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 5, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> better do it quick cause i'm gonna flood the market with dank sinatra f3's here this winter for cheap/free a pack. same with apollo 11, dream beaver, and appalachian super skunk.


You and me will need to talk!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 5, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Ive seen a few posts on various sites about the PUf3 and the one common thing is the plants look hardy and on steroids but No info on the smoking and effects end of them. Would Love to hear how this smokes and turns out


I think I posted my smoke report here in the Bodhi thread. But if not here it is. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/gg4-x-omg-skywalker-x-pu-f3-bodhi-testers.983472/page-6

Cheers


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Sep 5, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Curious what do you guys think is a fair price for original packs of goji, ssdd, and dank sinatra?


Fair or IG prices? Fair is 20 percent over what your costs were plus shipping. IG prices 320 for the Goji OG 100 for SSDD and 250 for the DS


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 5, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> better do it quick cause i'm gonna flood the market with dank sinatra f3's here this winter for cheap/free a pack. same with apollo 11, dream beaver, and appalachian super skunk.


Mic drop , love this fucking energy !


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

Who has Bingo Pajama? Who likes Bingo Pajama? I got half a pack left and I've heard people rave about its potency but I did not experience that myself. im gonna chalk it up to grower error and inexperience. anybody find any keepers to make it worth popping some?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

Dream beaver F2


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 5, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> better do it quick cause i'm gonna flood the market with dank sinatra f3's here this winter for cheap/free a pack. same with apollo 11, dream beaver, and appalachian super skunk.


I'll be fine, happy you are doing this, far more will appreciate open and unselected especially since it is a breed worthy strain. I may not even let go of those but gojis I have grown so many and found my mom I'd rather let someone who really wants them have a go. I will def be trying to get some a11 and appss though glad you are doing all of this.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 5, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Who has Bingo Pajama? Who likes Bingo Pajama? I got half a pack left and I've heard people rave about its potency but I did not experience that myself. im gonna chalk it up to grower error and inexperience. anybody find any keepers to make it worth popping some?


Ive grown it out as well. No problem with potency but damn, the flavor was not for me. The pheno I had tasted like watermelon jolly ranchers(my least favorite) Had to smoke the whole bag/yield to realize i wasnt a fan


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 5, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Ive grown it out as well. No problem with potency but damn, the flavor was not for me. The pheno I had tasted like watermelon jolly ranchers(my least favorite) Had to smoke the whole bag/yield to realize i wasnt a fan


O wow you fuckin serious? Bingo = watermelon phenos? All I have ever read was a creamy smell. I smoked something smelled the same years ago and have been looking for that smell ever since on forums. I have a ton of these they just went to #1 priority. No one at the party would say who had it or seemed to know where it came from. That was some fantastic looking and smelling smoke.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 5, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> O wow you fuckin serious? Bingo = watermelon phenos? All I have ever read was a creamy smell. I smoked something smelled the same years ago and have been looking for that smell ever since on forums. I have a ton of these they just went to #1 priority. No one at the party would say who had it or seemed to know where it came from. That was some fantastic looking and smelling smoke.


Yeah, really did take me the whole bag to put my finger on the taste. The only thing that really stood out tastewise were those damn watermelon ranchers lol. The smell wasnt quite the same, but close. Nice looking buds as well(mine did get a little close to my lights) I believe I posted some pics. GL on your pheno hunt


----------



## bythekasiz (Sep 5, 2019)

I’ve only ran 1 bingo pj out the pack and it was a sangria wine smell and taste, the Appalachian seemed to bulk it up. I did not run it more than a few times. I did drop some Field Trip pollen on it and the majority of those I tested were bingo dominate,


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 5, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> No biggie, its seems like there was some confusion with these genetics. For example, some of the seed banks selling the first release of “dragons blood hashplant” still have them labeled as hawaiian sativa x 88g13hp, whereas i think it should be dragons blood x 88g13hp.


pretty sure the F1 of dragon's blood HP is hawaiian sativa x 88g13xhp. hawaiian sativa = dragon's blood. so it's dragon's blood HP. I got a pack when they first came out. bodhi switched out the females in newer versions. he switched to a dragon's blood f4 x g13hp later on. I could be wrong.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Sep 5, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> pretty sure the F1 of dragon's blood HP is hawaiian sativa x 88g13xhp. hawaiian sativa = dragon's blood. so it's dragon's blood HP. I got a pack when they first came out. bodhi switched out the females in newer versions. he switched to a dragon's blood f4 x g13hp later on. I could be wrong.


I just posted about this couple pages back , the following is a post from bodhi and clearly contradicts what you are saying. Looks like dragon blood is blood aka hawaiian sativa x pipeline hashplant. 

*From bodhi , posted earlier in the thread.*
--
i have been working on a secret project for a few years, not trying to be sneaky, just wanted to make sure i could pull it off before i spilled the beans. I’m about 75% done and things are going very well. its a new male, a male that brings with it a unique genetic marker. the male and its progeny bleed a dark red/violet high brix sap that resembles blood, along with a very different terpene signature and a beautiful uplifting high. originaly i called it just blood, but to not confuse people with the old Hawaiian sativa of the same name, i renamed the line dragons blood after the dark aromatic tree sap used by magians to ward of negative energies and infuse the work space with positive vibes. the line is based off a unique individual from the pipeline hashplant seeds, i sprouted all 23, and one plant had the red trait, I’m thinking it has hawiian blood ancestry deep in its genetics or it was crossed pollinated by the blood. the line dates from the mid nineties, and was bred by a kind soul with deep roots in islands cannabis heritage, he’s no longer with us but will live on through the seeds. in order to isolate the traits in blood specimen i took a pipeline male and crossed it to the blood, then grew out 33 of those looking for the blood trait, about 30% had the trait. i then took those plants and open pollinated them. the next wave had 50% blood traits. repeat the process, now were up to 70%. f1 hybrids with the line are showing a 50% blood traits. blood expressing hybrids of hybrids are showing 0% blood traits with a limited experiment of only 6 seeds. i think one more ix of the line and it will be pretty dominate, I’m hoping not so dominate that it takes over, the deadly g inbreeding taught me that further is not always better, its about balance and synergy. I’ve grown out the dragons blood hashplant (dragons blood f2 x 88g13hp) twice, she’s a beautiful frosty beauty, with that refreshing effect on the mind, body, and soul. testers with the f3 males are ready, and f4s will be popped soon. I’m not sure if i want the trait to stay within the f1’s and initial hybrid outcrosses or be dominate enough to move more freely into the greater gene pool.
the applications are novel and vast. put a hundred og’s in the room, not an easy task to tell them apart, but if one bleeds red you know which that one is. you can also link the trait to other traits making breeding easier by selecting for colored sap individuals. starting family lines and lineages from this royal blood pool will offer up endless possibilities. with deep gratitude and love, Its my pleasure to offer up this this true breeding scarlet cannabis treasure line for the community and the future…


----------



## bobqp (Sep 6, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> better do it quick cause i'm gonna flood the market with dank sinatra f3's here this winter for cheap/free a pack. same with apollo 11, dream beaver, and appalachian super skunk.


Mate I'd be down to swap you some f2s . I have ssdd, jungle spice and dragons blood hashplant


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

bobqp said:


> Mate I'd be down to swap you some f2s . I have ssdd, jungle spice and dragons blood hashplant


oh yeah, we're gonna have to do some swapping. 


40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I'll be fine, happy you are doing this, far more will appreciate open and unselected especially since it is a breed worthy strain. I may not even let go of those but gojis I have grown so many and found my mom I'd rather let someone who really wants them have a go. I will def be trying to get some a11 and appss though glad you are doing all of this.


i was mostly just razzin' ya, but i'm sure you were planning to sell those beans off of this forum anyways. but for sure. 



natureboygrower said:


> Ive grown it out as well. No problem with potency but damn, the flavor was not for me. The pheno I had tasted like watermelon jolly ranchers(my least favorite) Had to smoke the whole bag/yield to realize i wasnt a fan


interesting! mine was just pure earthy kush smell. small triches, frosty but it didnt really jump out at you or look like any of cookies crosses or anything. smaller, bushy plants that didnt stretch very much. Im on a different nute program and i seem to be having better results now so I'll have to give it another go later this year/early next.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 6, 2019)

Another week for the ladies outside. 
Skywalker x PU F3 #2 & #1 
 
Gorilla Ghani #3 
 
Gorilla Ghani #2. The frostiest so far and having grown lots of Afghani years ago I can say her smell is all Afghani.
 
 
Gorilla Ghani #1 
 

Cheers


----------



## See green (Sep 6, 2019)

Dream lotus & soul mate both about half way through flower.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Sep 6, 2019)

Gold Lotus (Gold Star x Snow Lotus) finally hit flowering a week or two ago, long after other strains started at the same time. Good climate here on the Central Coast of California so no worries about running late into the year.


----------



## SirSpliffsAlot (Sep 6, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4390132 Dream beaver F2


looks like a bitch to trim though


----------



## Observe & Report (Sep 6, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Dream beaver F2


How does that beaver smell?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> How does that beaver smell?


funny, I just smoked it for the first time about 15 minutes ago. its nice! reminds me a lot of apollo 11 but a little more stoney and a little less spacey. got some real good potential, i'm sitting here having to autocorrect about every other word, feeling a bit floaty, but also really really liking where i'm sitting. 

as far as smell goes, and i'll have to recheck the still growing one when lights come on, is a heavy citrus stink, sort of electric fruit. like, that smell when a storm is in the air, but dank, and fruity. its really interesting and good. I knew this was highly regarded strain, and i'm starting to see why. it seems plain at first but is surely not!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 6, 2019)

SirSpliffsAlot said:


> looks like a bitch to trim though


what makes you think that?


----------



## Schmarmpit (Sep 6, 2019)

Got my testers in the mail today: Black Triangle x Strawberry Milk and Dragonsoul x Strawberry Milk

Here's what I collected from this site:
Strawberry Milk is Nepali OG (goji and mother's milk mom) crossed with instant karma, which is bubba kush x rez sour d ibl. 
Dragonsoul is Bodhi's Gogi F2 cut.. she carries the blood trait..lemon grass skunk aroma from the pinesoul.
Black Triangle I have grown and it's the shit. I'm very excited to run these!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 6, 2019)

See green said:


> Dream lotus & soul mate both about half way through flower. View attachment 4390333 View attachment 4390334



Did anyone else see this and think @See green has a future in the post card business lol... looking healthy and nice! Job well done. Will post a few pics shortly I hope... happy growing!


----------



## bobqp (Sep 6, 2019)

See green said:


> Dream lotus & soul mate both about half way through flower. View attachment 4390333 View attachment 4390334


Looking great matey I've got s pack of soul Nate ready to germinate for the summer here in AUS . nice looking plants


----------



## See green (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks guys. The next 4 or 5 weeks will be the test. This is my first time growing bodi gear. Im at 40n we just had a near miss from Dorian. I have them in 15 gallon smart pots. The roots go through the bottoms these girls can't be moved. I dug one out and moved it about 3 weeks ago the roots were a foot in the ground. Its a challenge getting them to the finish line in my neck of the woods.


----------



## maple sloth (Sep 7, 2019)

fun times ahead. Anyone have any guess as to potential flower times? I've never grown any of these parents or hybrids of.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 7, 2019)

I have a Mendo Purps x SFV OG Kush that finishes around 7 weeks. I don't know about wookie flowering times.


----------



## bythekasiz (Sep 7, 2019)

I’ve got those same Mendo Wookie testers also. They were bigger beans and took a bit longer to germ than the other testers. I’m still coaxing a couple out their shell now. They are all looking healthy so far, good luck!


----------



## Schmarmpit (Sep 7, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> fun times ahead. Anyone have any guess as to potential flower times? I've never grown any of these parents or hybrids of.
> 
> View attachment 4390744


I ran MendoxWookie testers last year, I'm surprised they're still being tested. I ran Apollo11xWookie testers at the same time and they are now for sale (Endore Score?). All my Mendo plants were great, I had 5 females in 2 gal pots, short veg. Mine all went 9 weeks, and probably could have gone 10 if I wanted them to fully purple up. Took longer than I expected, longer than the A11 cross for sure. Here's a nug pic at week 7. They were starving in their little pots, but all the flowers ended up premium. Wish I could run them again in proper conditions.


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 7, 2019)

Just put these to soil a couple days ago.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 7, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> Just put these to soil a couple days ago. View attachment 4390852


Really looking forward to seeing how these work out for you. It was the third choice on my list of 5.

Cheers


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Sep 7, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Really looking forward to seeing how these work out for you. It was the third choice on my list of 5.
> 
> Cheers


Really hoping this one makes it into the official lineup. I really enjoyed the DLA6 and will be running it again soon. Strayfox also has a (TK x iraq) that looks incredible but I can't find seeds for it anywhere.


----------



## InstadovB (Sep 7, 2019)

Here is a Endor Score about to get the chop after a couple more days of flush. Smaller flowers for me on all three of mine, but wow are they frosty. The smells reminds me of sugary fruit candies. If you have ever taken a big handful of Skittles and chewed them up, that is the closest thing I could think the smell is like. Can't wait to see how it cures up.


----------



## Grumpyy (Sep 7, 2019)

Goldrunfarms said:


> View attachment 4387857 bodhi sunshine daydream on right not much smell to it but is by far the biggest plant I have ever seen or grown. Could be 6+ lbs. So hard to show the size of it.very nice trichome coverage. It's 12 feet wide and 10 tall. left is Neroli 91 not much smell either and is later to flower.View attachment 4387863 another Neroli 91 that is the best smelling plant in garden . Smells like sour diesel and looks very chem 91 bud structure wise and is way further ahead flowering than the sister of it. Wish I cloned it


Beautiful plants!! I was considering running some SSDD next year when I looked at what beans I have stashed away. I remember when I purchased those seeds a few years back it was one I looked most forward to. I cared for an indoor grow and ended up with at least two females and I remember them performing terribly. I’m certainly not an experienced grower with everything dialed in, but they seemed to be more susceptible from everything to the lights, mites, etc far worse than the other strains I tried and out of a few dozen plants. Remembering that I was wondered how they may do outdoors. It is on average 100degrees here daily in summer. Do you have a lot of heat where you are? Would love to try SSDD again. I have just three plants outdoors this year from F1 beans I pollen chucked (between a Goji OG and Dynasty’s CCK) and the ease of care and happiness of the plants is a world of difference from the stress of indoor. I’m wondering if it’s outdoor or the hybrid nature of the plans that makes them happier in general. A friend seemed to be surprised my plants have no signs of heat stress or burn.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 7, 2019)

Day 65 here... both my apollo 11 phenos look bout done to me so will be coming down later. BG calls for 55-63 days 12/12. Love triangle is for the most part I'd say all cloudy with a little amber. I want it to keep more smell so it may fall tonight as well. Scared to go a full 10 weeks as I have had strains I wish I took at 9 to keep more smell. Laplata labs durangatang is looking done as well. All cloudy bud and fans and suger leaves all amber with little cloudy... will try and post a few pics of all later when they get the chop... 

The problem child (dark horse- garlic chem) still mostly white hairs but is all cloudy in the scope so by the full 10 weeks will get the chop... my gsc, mass super skunk, sensi star and so cal master kush are massive and need to be flowered. So big I can only run 4 not original 5 lol... will post later... for now playing with the kiddo... happy growing!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 7, 2019)

good luck to all the testers this round, hope y'all find some fire.


----------



## Grumpyy (Sep 7, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> better do it quick cause i'm gonna flood the market with dank sinatra f3's here this winter for cheap/free a pack. same with apollo 11, dream beaver, and appalachian super skunk.


Dream Beaver  I have two original seeds left I planned to pop next year. I’d definitely be interested in some!!


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Sep 7, 2019)

I say you go for them outside! I live in a very hot part of Cali it gets up to 110 but hovers around 95-100 from July to September and they had no problems. Outdoors is CAKE compared to indoors. The ssdd is huge but not impressed with smells on either.


Grumpyy said:


> Beautiful plants!! I was considering running some SSDD next year when I looked at what beans I have stashed away. I remember when I purchased those seeds a few years back it was one I looked most forward to. I cared for an indoor grow and ended up with at least two females and I remember them performing terribly. I’m certainly not an experienced grower with everything dialed in, but they seemed to be more susceptible from everything to the lights, mites, etc far worse than the other strains I tried and out of a few dozen plants. Remembering that I was wondered how they may do outdoors. It is on average 100degrees here daily in summer. Do you have a lot of heat where you are? Would love to try SSDD again. I have just three plants outdoors this year from F1 beans I pollen chucked (between a Goji OG and Dynasty’s CCK) and the ease of care and happiness of the plants is a world of difference from the stress of indoor. I’m wondering if it’s outdoor or the hybrid nature of the plans that makes them happier in general. A friend seemed to be surprised my plants have no signs of heat stress or burn.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 7, 2019)

Here is a teaser of sorts... love triangle fluffer branch that I should have cut before flower lol... smells great and for a little one looks not so bad.. day or 2 left to dry I'd say. Cut 4 or 5 days ago


----------



## Grumpyy (Sep 7, 2019)

Goldrunfarms said:


> I say you go for them outside! I live in a very hot part of Cali it gets up to 110 but hovers around 95-100 from July to September and they had no problems. Outdoors is CAKE compared to indoors. The ssdd is huge but not impressed with smells on either.


Thanks for the encouragement! Sounds like your climate is pretty close to mine. It’s sooo expensive to do indoor, especially with this heat!! I’m not sure I ever will again; soo much fussing and stress!!! The three plants I have now have been largely ignored outdoors (I couldn’t even tell you when they started to flower!) and now that they are super stinky I’m getting excited.

So far for next year I plan to pop my last two Dream Beavers, SSDD, Caramel Candy Kush (Dynasty) and possibly try some Prayer Tower outdoors too. Had a few of the PT that same grow with the SSDD, but I only had eyes for the Dream Beaver and can’t remember much about it.

I will be interested to hear how that SSDD finishes for you.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 7, 2019)

Any grow out the stardawg corey x 88g13hp seeds that were the fundraiser for B's pup?


----------



## Schmarmpit (Sep 7, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> Any grow out the stardawg corey x 88g13hp seeds that were the fundraiser for B's pup?


I'm almost finished growing mine right now. They are in week 8 going to 9 and just about done. All 3 of mine have a weak spindly structure, kind of messy like gg#4. Make sure to support them because they also produce these very dense golfball nugs that will flop it over and break branches if unsupported. The buds look amazing on all 3. Smells are kind of muted chem and dark berries, nothing too loud really.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Sep 7, 2019)

1st is ssdd, 2nd is blue sunshine, last one is chemdxssdd


----------



## maple sloth (Sep 7, 2019)

bythekasiz said:


> I’ve got those same Mendo Wookie testers also. They were bigger beans and took a bit longer to germ than the other testers. I’m still coaxing a couple out their shell now. They are all looking healthy so far, good luck!


Awesome thank you, I'll try to remember to tag you on mine and keep a look out for yours. 



Schmarmpit said:


> I ran MendoxWookie testers last year, I'm surprised they're still being tested. I ran Apollo11xWookie testers at the same time and they are now for sale (Endore Score?). All my Mendo plants were great, I had 5 females in 2 gal pots, short veg. Mine all went 9 weeks, and probably could have gone 10 if I wanted them to fully purple up. Took longer than I expected, longer than the A11 cross for sure. Here's a nug pic at week 7. They were starving in their little pots, but all the flowers ended up premium. Wish I could run them again in proper conditions.


Thanks for the details shcmarmpit. Very pretty plant and interesting shaped leaves. I'll drop my N accordingly for 9-10 weeks thank you .


----------



## eddy600 (Sep 8, 2019)

The first two pictures are white lotus and the other two are Blue sunshine. they both look like they will go to the end of October.


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 8, 2019)

9 little purple kush x ssdd testers
 
Recycled coco/perlite. Washed first, than feeding with some cal mag and .25% recommended feed using ro water


----------



## Grower899 (Sep 8, 2019)

Ssdd. This is my #1. Really great high from it. Just gets you stoned as shit, without knocking you out.


----------



## Grower899 (Sep 8, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> 9 little purple kush x ssdd testers
> View attachment 4391388
> Recycled coco/perlite. Washed first, than feeding with some cal mag and .25% recommended feed using ro water


How do you recycle your coco? Just remove roots and wash it really well after a run? I've been tossing mine out after a single run, would rather recycle it.


----------



## Craigson (Sep 8, 2019)

Ortega x snow lotus #1, grape bubblelicious smell and taste. Becoming a monster. 8ft tall and wide and starting to stack. Wk3 flower.
And a sister of her in a tote. Were same size when put outside.


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 8, 2019)

@Grower899 grabbed it out of a bucket a plant just came out of, that had straight water for 3/4 weeks? All I did was fill these up using it, took my ro water, Threw in a dash of cal mag, did a rinse, transplanted, and done.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Sep 8, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> I'm almost finished growing mine right now. They are in week 8 going to 9 and just about done. All 3 of mine have a weak spindly structure, kind of messy like gg#4. Make sure to support them because they also produce these very dense golfball nugs that will flop it over and break branches if unsupported. The buds look amazing on all 3. Smells are kind of muted chem and dark berries, nothing too loud really.


Here's a pic of a lower from today.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 8, 2019)

Bagged soil??? Nah! My soon to come bodhi babies will be happy and deserve the best. Had to wait for the pumice in the mail to mix... o ya baby! Another 9cf of coots mix in the stash. Malibu compost had prob 200 live worms in it also! Added bonus I guess!


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 9, 2019)

A few SSDD outdoor


----------



## See green (Sep 9, 2019)

Soul mate. She's in full bloom now.


----------



## raytizzle (Sep 9, 2019)

Outdoor Amrita at week 5 coming in frosty! 2 pheno types. one of them is frostier and has a sweet/fruity smell to it. the other one has the same fruity smell but a huge hint of citrus/gas with it.




One of the phenos didn't have any side branching so I put it in a 5 gallon pot with coco and feeding it MegaCrop. It just one huge cola.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Sep 9, 2019)

Just finished sexing my Soul Mates, 7 girls from 12 seeds, I'm perfectly happy with that. Really looking forward to searching through these.

Some lovely outdoor plants being posted!! nice one guys!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Sep 9, 2019)

This is a healthy GG4 x SSDD F2 from last year... just starting to give off some fragrance and its buttered lemony something so far. I was surprised by the classic xmas tree profile. Didnt top her, just let her do her thing. Just under 8' tall about a week ago when this was taken. I'm at 43 deg north.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 9, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Just finished sexing my Soul Mates, 7 girls from 12 seeds, I'm perfectly happy with that. Really looking forward to searching through these.
> 
> Some lovely outdoor plants being posted!! nice one guys!


That just sounds like you’re about to write fan porn.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 10, 2019)

Aluna test branch. 
Homemade amendments in a coots style mix. 5gal pails.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 10, 2019)

Old school hash plant. Same style as above.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Sep 10, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> That just sounds like you’re about to write fan porn.


Haha, reading it back i see what you mean.


----------



## Stickyjones (Sep 10, 2019)

Anyone know off hand the genetics of Lush. I'm sure its here somewhere I just can't seem to dig it up and can't remember what its parents are


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 10, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> Anyone know off hand the genetics of Lush. I'm sure its here somewhere I just can't seem to dig it up and can't remember what its parents are


Pure kush (suge) x Laos


----------



## joeko420 (Sep 10, 2019)

raytizzle said:


> Outdoor Amrita at week 5 coming in frosty! 2 pheno types. one of them is frostier and has a sweet/fruity smell to it. the other one has the same fruity smell but a huge hint of citrus/gas with it.
> View attachment 4391987


Looking great! Nice work! Might be some mite activity on that beautiful Amarita. Maybe you know but if not, take a look.


----------



## Stickyjones (Sep 10, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Pure kush (suge) x Laos


Thanks for the info, I appreciate it. Got some kodama beans on the way, was looking for something different


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 10, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> Thanks for the info, I appreciate it. Got some kodama beans on the way, was looking for something different


Should be some wild stuff. I almost got a lush cross as a tester last round. I got congo kashmir wookie instead. Would recommend so far have a 2nd lady coming down soon.


----------



## Houstini (Sep 10, 2019)

Goji pinesoul season 2 outdoor sadly its last as I am not keeping any cuts from outdoor this year, moving on to my f2s next time I want to grow goji. Need a clean slate indoor this year to minimize bugs coming inside


----------



## Stickyjones (Sep 11, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Should be some wild stuff. I almost got a lush cross as a tester last round. I got congo kashmir wookie instead. Would recommend so far have a 2nd lady coming down soon.


That sounds like a really unique cross, I bet it's got a nice buzz to it. I almost held off on ordering after I saw the tester list posted, a lot of them sound amazing and I'll probably order some more once they're for sale


----------



## Stickyjones (Sep 11, 2019)

La wookie and ssdd x gg4 at day 30 from showing sex


----------



## hillbill (Sep 11, 2019)

Got a couple nice Lemon Hashplant at 55 days with good size and heavy fat buds. No smell report right now here in Ragweed Land. Maybe later. Trichs clear and some cloudy last weekend, will check today. Some fade to yellow as well as more brown pistils recently.

Vaping a little Phone Home this morning, nice. Only complaint is high male turnout! Nice dank when opening jar with some spicy incense.


----------



## Tstat (Sep 11, 2019)

Outdoor update! Nice weather stretch for a while it seems. Here are 2 A11s and one SSDD. I grew both of these last year with little to no problems. A11 finishes up fast, so that's good. And SSDD has space between buds and doesn't really get bud rot.





And here is a Lemon Lotus in a 8 gallon pot. She is stacking, but no signs of bud rot or worms:


----------



## Palckl899014 (Sep 12, 2019)

Ok guys grabbed some new pics last night. Just wanna say I appreciate the help a few pages back I got my ph problem fixed let's just say it was a little off lol. I've got my blue sunshine 1st, my ssdd 2nd and my chemd x ssdd 3rd.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 12, 2019)

Bout a lb?


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 12, 2019)

Does anyone know about solo's stash? I looked through the forum and people we're talking about it a while back but nothing recently. Im thinking of picking up a pack as the freebie but don't know if I should get that one or another?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 12, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4393292 View attachment 4393293 Bout a lb?



I'd say that's actuate.. job well done!



The plants that have faded hard and started to taco and loose leaves are coming down today at day 70. Most of the dom. Love triangle buds in the back are 90 degrees over last few days and VERY heavy... hard to see.. only top 10 to 12" not staked... just heavy lol...

September 2nd or 3rd
 

Today


Lots of trimming ahead... yay... prob couple elbows at least (normal for me in this tent, average I'd say)... will post some shots later if I dont wait til tomorrow to wack em... happy growing!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 12, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I'd say that's actuate.. job well done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn dude, you got your system dialed in and working for you. I cant remember, are you doing a 4x8 ?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 12, 2019)

This is a a cut of mass super skunk that was gifted to me. There had been interest in it in this thread. Cut is VERY old (25 years or so) and grows like a champ in coots mix. Took a few cuts and lolli popped it a day or 2 ago. This lady is moving into flower within the next week or so. Have a nice cut of gsc, so cal master kush, sensi star from same source. Running those 4 next round in flower and maybe a small bodhi plant in the middle of the bed. I would love to use a small box I have to breed a cut of the gsc and MSS to a nice bodhi male. Maybe pass some out for some fun??? Sounds like a good idea right? (2) 12" cuts of them with a nice bodhi seed plant male in solo cups that looks the part? Not a master breeder but I have a nice eye for plants. I seem to have multiple perfect males come through when i cant use them lol... 
 

Very nice structure under my 315 in veg tent. If I veg under my spyder x plus the nodes would be touching. I want to buy a separate spyder 2 for flower and move the x plus to my veg tent and use the 315 in a 3x3 or 4x4 for small seed plants and cuts I'm saving... running out of space! I just love this shit! And sharing in this thread! Happy growing!!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 12, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn dude, you got your system dialed in and working for you. I cant remember, are you doing a 4x8 ?



The flower pics above are a 5x5 gorilla. More like a 4x4 after fans, light, filters, humidifier etc. The dehumidifier I have right outside a lower vent outside the tent and when running keeps flower tent 74 to 79 degrees and 50 to 62 percent humidity as of late. During winter I need to change a few things up... and run a humidifier 24/7..

For veg I have a 4x4 that is housing plants moving to flower next, small seed plants yet to be sexed, cuts I saved etc.. need a small 3x3 to take some of the load off... I just really enjoy growing!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 12, 2019)

So I got hammered by Dorian last weekend. Just now got power and internet back. All of my outdoor plants got nailed. Gorilla Ghani #2 & #3 both had their main stalks destroyed. Gorilla Ghani #1 and Skywalker #1 & #2 were blown over. 

**The following pictures contain graphic content that some growers may find offensive, viewer discretion is advised**
Skywalker X PU F3 # 1 & #2 
 
Gorilla Ghani #1
 

Gorilla Ghani #3
 
Gorilla Ghani #2 
 

These plants stayed like this for 2 days because I just figured they were done. On the second day I noticed that somehow they weren't wilted and still looked alive. I decided to stake and tape them and they are as of now still alive.
Gorilla Ghani #3 
 
 
Gorilla Ghani #2 
 
 

If this was while the plants were younger I would of used elastic bands instead of the tape to allow for stalk growth. At this point in their life the stalk is done growing. 

Cheers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 12, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> So I got hammered by Dorian last weekend. Just now got power and internet back. All of my outdoor plants got nailed. Gorilla Ghani #2 & #3 both had their main stalks destroyed. Gorilla Ghani #1 and Skywalker #1 & #2 were blown over.
> 
> **The following pictures contain graphic content that some growers may find offensive, viewer discretion is advised**
> Skywalker X PU F3 # 1 & #2
> ...


duh dude, why do you think its called WEED? this shit Survives! hah jokes aside glad you made it through safely, and that your plants did as well for the most part. 



Diesel0889 said:


> The flower pics above are a 5x5 gorilla. More like a 4x4 after fans, light, filters, humidifier etc. The dehumidifier I have right outside a lower vent outside the tent and when running keeps flower tent 74 to 79 degrees and 50 to 62 percent humidity as of late. During winter I need to change a few things up... and run a humidifier 24/7..
> 
> For veg I have a 4x4 that is housing plants moving to flower next, small seed plants yet to be sexed, cuts I saved etc.. need a small 3x3 to take some of the load off... I just really enjoy growing!


lol i'm fucked in that aspect. I have a 4x4, a 4x8, a 2x4, and my seedling/love shack. and its still not nearly enough space. i like growing food as well, and my wife wants me to play plant hospital all the time too, so im always needing more space. I want to make my attic into livable space so I can just really take over my entire basement, get rid of tents and just frame up some rooms down there, a big ass 10/14 room, a big ass 20/4 room, and then just lesser lights outside both for houseplants, nursing, all kinds of shit. Cannabis has been a horrible gateway drug into growing my own organic vegetables and wanting more houseplants around. Fuck do i feel felonious.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 12, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> So I got hammered by Dorian last weekend. Just now got power and internet back. All of my outdoor plants got nailed. Gorilla Ghani #2 & #3 both had their main stalks destroyed. Gorilla Ghani #1 and Skywalker #1 & #2 were blown over.
> 
> **The following pictures contain graphic content that some growers may find offensive, viewer discretion is advised**
> Skywalker X PU F3 # 1 & #2
> ...




I liked your post lol... dont like seeing it bit am.very glad you fixed em up good! Terrible shit man, I can imagine the look on your face when you saw them for the first time. Keep us updated and happy growing!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Sep 12, 2019)

Greenhighlander... If you can find that brown paper in roll that has crinkles in it at your local garden store (not home cheapo) I would replace the tape with it asap. The tape will foster mold etc because it wont let the air pass... also if you can find pruning tar it works magic sealing up cracks etc... ways back I used to run shit in the swamps and those two items were your best friend after a thunderstorm. Just trying to help, nothing more. weed is a... weed. Tough as nails if you give it the bare essentials.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 12, 2019)

This is the gsc cut I have that looks like it would be a nice plant to hook up with a bodhi male.... we shall see during flower if that will happen. The guy I got it from feeds GH flora nova and couple other GH bottles and it def came out dank. I'm sure in my living soil it may look completely different... nice structure in veg for a cookies but we will see what flower brings. I have taken a few cuts. I will save the best looking one for this project and to flower again if its keeper quality to me...

Couple of bent tips here and there but otherwise very healthy and grows quick...


Under a 315cmh. Bottom left corner a tad of the sensi start cut. Bottom right is the huckleberry diesel female seed plant from dynasty I plan to run or clone and run when I can... happy growing!!!

Edit: looks yellow due to cmh... very deep green out of tent...


----------



## jp68 (Sep 12, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4393292 View attachment 4393293 Bout a lb?


Whi


reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4393292 View attachment 4393293 Bout a lb?


this the pu x mendo? how long did they go for ?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 13, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Whi
> 
> this the pu x mendo? how long did they go for ?


they aint done yet, so i dont know. did you say you have these as well? 

unrelated, its looking like at least one male and female out of the 3 in my HAOGxSSDD preservation project, about a week into flower now. things are looking good! also considering just making my own colloidial silver and making some fem beans too.


----------



## jp68 (Sep 13, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> they aint done yet, so i dont know. did you say you have these as well?
> 
> unrelated, its looking like at least one male and female out of the 3 in my HAOGxSSDD preservation project, about a week into flower now. things are looking good! also considering just making my own colloidial silver and making some fem beans too.


Neg but saw the tester list and this one is on the buy list if passes testing.


----------



## The Mantis (Sep 13, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> So I got hammered by Dorian last weekend. Just now got power and internet back. All of my outdoor plants got nailed. Gorilla Ghani #2 & #3 both had their main stalks destroyed. Gorilla Ghani #1 and Skywalker #1 & #2 were blown over.
> 
> **The following pictures contain graphic content that some growers may find offensive, viewer discretion is advised**
> Skywalker X PU F3 # 1 & #2
> ...


Ouch! 

I wonder if you had them in tomato cages or surrounded by chicken wire/stakes if they would have remained unscathed? Dorian doesn't come every year, I know, but maybe a thought for next year.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Sep 13, 2019)

Gold Lotus (Gold Star x Snow Lotus) tons of flowering sites and has turned into the biggest plant in the garden. Seeds were labeled by Bodhi as Sativa Lovers release and it seems to be living up to the name.


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 13, 2019)

Alright guys, I am stuck between the terpenado and White Afghani. I dont have any OMG genetics in my stock but the terp profile of the terpenado (strawberry) sounds incredibly tempting. Im also not totally sold on the white afghani due to the fact that Ive grown the white as well as wifi#43 and wasn't to terribly impressed. I cant find any reports on the white afghani, where as there seems to be a few reports of success with the terpenado, not a lot, but more than the afghani. Has anyone grown out the white afghani as well as the terpenado and has anything to mention, pro's or cons? Thanks in advance.


----------



## InstadovB (Sep 13, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Alright guys, I am stuck between the terpenado and White Afghani. I dont have any OMG genetics in my stock but the terp profile of the terpenado (strawberry) sounds incredibly tempting. Im also not totally sold on the white afghani due to the fact that Ive grown the white as well as wifi#43 and wasn't to terribly impressed. I cant find any reports on the white afghani, where as there seems to be a few reports of success with the terpenado, not a lot, but more than the afghani. Has anyone grown out the white afghani as well as the terpenado and has anything to mention, pro's or cons? Thanks in advance.


Order a OMG cross and pick one more, then get the terpnado as a freebie from great lakes genetics.


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 13, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Order a OMG cross and pick one more, then get the terpnado as a freebie from great lakes genetics.


The white afghani and the terpenado was the two I was trying to decide between for my freebies


----------



## InstadovB (Sep 13, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> The white afghani and the terpenado was the two I was trying to decide between for my freebies


Sorry dude. Space monkey is doing the job. 
But to add to it, I would go with the terpenado because I've truly enjoyed the amazing, diverse smells and flavors from the wookie 15 crosses I have run so far. I plan on picking up a terpenado freebie on my next order. I'm also getting ready to plant some space cowboy seeds next. 

Happy growing.


----------



## Craigson (Sep 13, 2019)

Ortega x snowlotus. Bout wk 4? flower


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks for all the tips Bodhi peeps 
If I lived in a place where plants got to finish outside I would of had them supported well. I only had these ones outside so I could keep the genetics through the summer. Other then an aphid infestation early on which was brought to a quick end via a light neem oil mixture, all cuts from the outdoor plants have rooted . 
Whatever comes of the outdoor plants will most likely be turned into butter.

Cheers


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 14, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Sorry dude. Space monkey is doing the job.
> But to add to it, I would go with the terpenado because I've truly enjoyed the amazing, diverse smells and flavors from the wookie 15 crosses I have run so far. I plan on picking up a terpenado freebie on my next order. I'm also getting ready to plant some space cowboy seeds next.
> 
> Happy growing.


Picked up the Terpenado, as well as some Space Monkey


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 14, 2019)

Ok I'm really going to start chopping today lol... was in no shape to drive from my father in laws house last night.. got talked into to many twisted teas lol. 

The 2 in the middle come down today. 2 on the left got a week or less till they get the chop regardless.. love triangle I took a pic of a few buds (2nd pic) and when it has 80 percent + oragnge hairs it explodes again... may just be one of those strains. At day 72 give me an opinion. Let it go couple more days? 
The top bud is bout 90 degrees now and would have snapped if not for my make shift cage.... dman heavy! Let it go a few days or whack it??? Happy growing!!!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 14, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Ok I'm really going to start chopping today lol... was in no shape to drive from my father in laws house last night.. got talked into to many twisted teas lol.
> 
> The 2 in the middle come down today. 2 on the left got a week or less till they get the chop regardless.. love triangle I took a pic of a few buds (2nd pic) and when it has 80 percent + oragnge hairs it explodes again... may just be one of those strains. At day 72 give me an opinion. Let it go couple more days?View attachment 4394433 View attachment 4394434
> The top bud is bout 90 degrees now and would have snapped if not for my make shift cage.... dman heavy! Let it go a few days or whack it??? Happy growing!!!


Without being able to see the trichs IMHO I would say another week or two. 
Great looking plants 

Cheers


----------



## Hinoon (Sep 14, 2019)

Hey there, first time poster, but longtime reader of this thread

I'm running a few Bodhi strains Silver Mountain, Silver Sunshine, Blue Sunshine, Strawberry Sunshine, Tigermelon Sunshine and Roadkill Unicorn

First off all, very impressed by the crosses and I look foward to see their potential at the end. Both Super Silver Haze crosses are strong sativa, long very thin leafs and slow im bud development at day 30, but preflowers are now big fat swollen calyxes, so I hope they all stack and swell the same.
Tigermelon and Strawberry Sunshine are nice hybrids and sweet smelling, still on the sativa side, but wider leafs and stack nicely.
Roadkill Unicorn is gonna be a very impressiv plant, she starts with purple hues on their calyxes at day 30 with temps high as 30°C inside (yes we have warm weather and I wish it's colder by now).
But the one plant which impresses me most is Blue Sunshine. One of them smells sick sweet berry while the other has the strongest sweet grapefruit smell I could imagine, she's stronger in smells then the old NYCD cut I had years ago. I hope this one stays like that and keep going the way she grows.
Someone found the same smells in their Blue Sunshine ? 

Once they are done I'll post pics pre harvest and smoke report


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 14, 2019)

Apollo 11 anyone? #1 pheno more sativa dominate. Few more good size branches to go... far cry from best producer but look like fire smoke.
Lowers could have gone a tad past day 72 but fuck it right. Funny how BG calls for 55 to 63 days of " 12-12 flowering"... ya ok... 

Happy growing!!!


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Sep 14, 2019)

Black raspberry #2
 

Snow leopard 1&2


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 14, 2019)

Got a hanger on each side I could not fit in pic but it's the fluff shit anyway lol... apollo 11 #1 and #2 pheno taken down at day 72.. due to being a tad overgrown the lower nugs could have used a few days but I simply cant fit it to my schedual. 

After lollipoping the mass super skunk, sensi star, gsc, so cal they have started growing noticeably faster and will be to big if i wait to long. Already killed a beautiful so cal due to being to big to run all 5 in flower. 4 it is... very strong smell from apollo 11. Each pheno differant. #1 more like rotting fruit and mostly gummy bears. #2 bout the same but much more skunky and gassy smelling. Both very nice looking. #2 will take the yield and frost department for sure, stronger smell as well. Considering throwing out the #1 clone I kept due to the feeling #2 is winning and freeing up the little space it's taking up in its half gallon pot.

Love triangle prob come down in a day or 2 possibly tomorrow alone with the laplata labs durangatang... 

Happy growing!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 14, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Sorry dude. Space monkey is doing the job.
> But to add to it, I would go with the terpenado because I've truly enjoyed the amazing, diverse smells and flavors from the wookie 15 crosses I have run so far. I plan on picking up a terpenado freebie on my next order. I'm also getting ready to plant some space cowboy seeds next.
> 
> Happy growing.


I'm order space monkey next week. What's the yield, taste and high like on yours?


----------



## Shady5388 (Sep 14, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Pretty sure nspecta from CSI popped Chem 1-4 in the mid 2000s


Nspecta didnt pop them


----------



## Palckl899014 (Sep 15, 2019)

From my understanding joe brand was sent the seeds in I believe 2006 from mass g and joe brand popped the 1-4. Please if I am wrong someone correct me


----------



## InstadovB (Sep 15, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> I'm order space monkey next week. What's the yield, taste and high like on yours?


I just did my mini review in the past ten pages.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 15, 2019)

I made F2s from Space Monkey. Nuff said.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 15, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I made F2s from Space Monkey. Nuff said.



Your words about the monkey has resulted in many sad faces in my veg room...all males...multiple attempts... starting a few more now or in the next day or 2. Maybe today.. thanks @hillbill.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 15, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Your words about the monkey has resulted in many sad faces in my veg room...all males...multiple attempts... starting a few more now or in the next day or 2. Maybe today.. thanks @hillbill.


Space Monkey has run close to 50/50 here. Ran a whole pack of The Fuzz without a girl. I just had Soulmate go 5/7 girls a couple runs ago. I don’t run 50% most of the time with super poly multi hybreeds of the Americas.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 15, 2019)

I may just take this love triangle down day 73... a bit amber also just pumps out new hairs... also mostly or all at least cloudy... think its heavy? Bout a lb lol..

Side note to those interested in growing this strain... must have been a light feeder due to it being a tad finicky in the coots mix. Most leaves stayed pin straight and a heathy green. Others down low in low light area got a claw effect. Can be seen lower in pic. Started about week 8. Did not feed anything. Only added grow kashi, sst a couple times. Ewc tea with a little kelp once or twice... EM1 etc.. nothing in the way of npk other than the little bit the kelp has. Only low light leaves did this. Plant thrived none the less. Obviously.. some got the claw and others faded yellow and fell off as advertised. Strange... but worth noting... every other plant thrived as can be seen in my pics with none of the above issues. All leaves stayed pin straight and faded very nice... all the lower nugs on love triangle have just about if not all red hairs. Just the top going wild...

Happy growing!


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 15, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I may just take this love triangle down day 73...
> View attachment 4394964


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 15, 2019)

BDGrows said:


>



Easy... I know

Lowers all red hairs etc. If it all looked like the top I'd say 2 weeks minimum lol... it just dont want to stop growing... I'm still laughing lol..even all cloudy with prob 10 plus percent amber.. maybe 15% on all lowers. happy growing!


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 15, 2019)

Day 15 purple kush x ssdd testers
86 degrees
50-60 humidity
Biotanicare cal mag plus and silica
Gh 3 part feed
Coco perlite

Cheers!


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 15, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Day 15 purple kush x ssdd testers
> 86 degrees
> 50-60 humidity
> Biotanicare cal mag plus and silica
> ...


Botanicare Kind nutrient line works very well also...I have a friend using that as his supplement for his mix...


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 15, 2019)

Still got a way to go lol one of the better yielders... this durangatang is damn heavy! Still have 10-13 branches more same size. This one got very goooooodddd light... all the big buds went in first so you cant see them.. will take some shots later.. love triangle is next.. 


This will be a good harvest... thinking this one will Crest 8+ oz.. tray bent in half when it got picked up one handed and it's a strong Turkey tray lol..

Happy growing!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 15, 2019)

Some crappy shots of double purple, but it shows that it’s frosty, purple, and a provider. Smells are similar on both, starts out with a strong earth fruit funk that quickly ends with dumpster juice/stale porta potty musk. It’s a good kind of gross. Pretty sure we’re about day 58. Branching is getting pretty weak, even the tied up branches are bending at the colas. Looking forward to this, got clones going and clones of those clones rooting. 

Seems really solid, I wanna chuck some Hells angels daydream pollen on a clone. Also, all 3 of my HAOGxSSDD preservation turned out male. So I’m gonna flower then and take pollen, keep thenclones of them alive and small, pop the last two seeds, and hope like hell for a female! Really getting interested in the idea of colloidal silver too.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 15, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4395147 View attachment 4395148 View attachment 4395149 Some crappy shots of double purple, but it shows that it’s frosty, purple, and a provider. Smells are similar on both, starts out with a strong earth fruit funk that quickly ends with dumpster juice/stale porta potty musk. It’s a good kind of gross. Pretty sure we’re about day 58. Branching is getting pretty weak, even the tied up branches are bending at the colas. Looking forward to this, got clones going and clones of those clones rooting.
> 
> Seems really solid, I wanna chuck some Hells angels daydream pollen on a clone. Also, all 3 of my HAOGxSSDD preservation turned out male. So I’m gonna flower then and take pollen, keep thenclones of them alive and small, pop the last two seeds, and hope like hell for a female! Really getting interested in the idea of colloidal silver too.



Respect.... nuff said... happy growing!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 15, 2019)

Semi unrelated but just wanted to share my other passion, brewing. Got my keezer built up, now I can ride a solid buzz all day during trim day. Just did up a Dream Beaver, lost the main cola to mold  

Also gonna have a thc infused beer by the end of the year


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 15, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Semi unrelated but just wanted to share my other passion, brewing. Got my keezer built up, now I can ride a solid buzz all day during trim day. Just did up a Dream Beaver, lost the main cola to mold
> 
> Also gonna have a thc infused beer by the end of the year



I dig it... solid trim day... I hope mine goes in a similar fashion... just wont be home brew, you got me beat there..

Happy growing!


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 16, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Semi unrelated but just wanted to share my other passion, brewing. Got my keezer built up, now I can ride a solid buzz all day during trim day. Just did up a Dream Beaver, lost the main cola to mold
> 
> Also gonna have a thc infused beer by the end of the year


Nice. I've been homebrewing for a few years now...started out on an extract kit, can now do 10 gallon batches of all grain...I usually find a clone recipe of a beer I like and go from there....


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 16, 2019)

Howdy bodhi friends! 

Can anyone tell me the parents of the more cowbell remix. Or for those who have run it yield potential, smells etc.


Thinking of popping a couple of each of these few... Have had very very good luck with bodhi and dynasty genetics. Seems to be what I'm most drawn to and seem to be regretting not running these breeders when I dig deeper in the seed stash and opt for another strain/breeder...

Happy growing!


----------



## Houstini (Sep 16, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I may just take this love triangle down day 73... a bit amber also just pumps out new hairs... also mostly or all at least cloudy... think its heavy? Bout a lb lol..
> 
> Side note to those interested in growing this strain... must have been a light feeder due to it being a tad finicky in the coots mix. Most leaves stayed pin straight and a heathy green. Others down low in low light area got a claw effect. Can be seen lower in pic. Started about week 8. Did not feed anything. Only added grow kashi, sst a couple times. Ewc tea with a little kelp once or twice... EM1 etc.. nothing in the way of npk other than the little bit the kelp has. Only low light leaves did this. Plant thrived none the less. Obviously.. some got the claw and others faded yellow and fell off as advertised. Strange... but worth noting... every other plant thrived as can be seen in my pics with none of the above issues. All leaves stayed pin straight and faded very nice... all the lower nugs on love triangle have just about if not all red hairs. Just the top going wild...
> 
> ...


Nice lookin LT mine were light feeders and were a joy to grow. Took em down at 77 days but 80-83 probably a bit better if you can. Great energetic high that is devastatingly strong as well


----------



## Houstini (Sep 16, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Howdy bodhi friends!
> 
> Can anyone tell me the parents of the more cowbell remix. Or for those who have run it yield potential, smells etc.
> 
> ...


You’ll likely find something excellent in each of those.


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 16, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Howdy bodhi friends!
> 
> Can anyone tell me the parents of the more cowbell remix. Or for those who have run it yield potential, smells etc.
> 
> ...


More Cowbell remix = OGKB x 88g13hp


----------



## THT (Sep 16, 2019)

Curious about the bandaid haze, anyone running it? any info?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 16, 2019)

Anon25314 said:


> Tossed 1 LP that had nuts, one SSH is showing her flowers tho! SUPER EXCITED!


Any updates on


Anon25314 said:


> Tossed 1 LP that had nuts, one SSH is showing her flowers tho! SUPER EXCITED!


Any updates on the Supersilver Hashplant?


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 16, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Semi unrelated but just wanted to share my other passion, brewing. Got my keezer built up, now I can ride a solid buzz all day during trim day. Just did up a Dream Beaver, lost the main cola to mold
> 
> Also gonna have a thc infused beer by the end of the year


Hell yeah. I don't brew myself but I grow hops for my brother who has a knack for it. Fun hobby.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 17, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Hell yeah. I don't brew myself but I grow hops for my brother who has a knack for it. Fun hobby.


awesome, what varietys are you growing?


----------



## Stickyjones (Sep 17, 2019)

Bout to unleash some magic this is the first pack I've bought since 2017


----------



## See green (Sep 17, 2019)

Dream lotus..its so nice to have some blueberry back in the garden.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Sep 17, 2019)

Sort of hard to search for given the name but i was wondering if anyone has grown out the Hashplant D? Seems like a combination of some rather awesome genetics.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Sep 17, 2019)

My StarDawg (Corey) x G13HP is almost finished up, maybe another week bringing this to a solid 9+ week strain. I stripped away the few fan leaves so you can see it's stretchy structure. Lots of space between nodes and thin hollow stems that can't seem to support the weight of the buds too well at this stage. All 3 females have about the same structure. The one pictured here is the sturdiest of the 3. All in all they look to be decent producers still. Would be heavy if trained into a canopy.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> awesome, what varietys are you growing?


Cascades and I think a variety called el dorado or something like that. They are on their third year now and finally producing a good quantity. It's crazy how similar they smell to some strains of weed I've grown and how your fingers get sticky if you break them up.


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 17, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> My StarDawg (Corey) x G13HP is almost finished up, maybe another week bringing this to a solid 9+ week strain. I stripped away the few fan leaves so you can see it's stretchy structure. Lots of space between nodes and thin hollow stems that can't seem to support the weight of the buds too well at this stage. All 3 females have about the same structure. The one pictured here is the sturdiest of the 3. All in all they look to be decent producers still. Would be heavy if trained into a canopy. View attachment 4395911 View attachment 4395912


Looks hp dominant. I get that structure in over half of any g13/hp crosses I have ran, or made. Once in a while you find the perfect mix of w/e the mother was , and the g13/hp dad takes the passenger seat this creating some great mixes...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 17, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Cascades and I think a variety called el dorado or something like that. They are on their third year now and finally producing a good quantity. It's crazy how similar they smell to some strains of weed I've grown and how your fingers get sticky if you break them up.


hello cousin it is me. long time no talk. send hops! 

haha for real though two great varietys you got going there, some seriously good beers made with el dorado. how is the difficulty of getting them to grow? I think i'd like to try it next year. 

also to keep it bodhi related, 2 more weeks on the double purps. guessing but taking down then too. should be good and done though.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 17, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> Looks hp dominant. I get that structure in over half of any g13/hp crosses I have ran, or made. Once in a while you find the perfect mix of w/e the mother was , and the g13/hp dad takes the passenger seat this creating some great mixes...


have you found any consistent smells in the G13 dominant dads? I liked my last J1HP I grew out the most, but I dont know which way it leans since it was really my only G13 i'd grown at the time. I've now done dank sinatra as well, but that was a totally different plant. Both still have a dominating heavy stone. Made brunch for some friends, we smoked a big bowl of dank sinatra. I guess i forget i'm alone a lot, because we all just realized how fucking stoned we really were when we were all around each other. well wife is around, but we just get so high and silly its business as usual.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 17, 2019)

Bodhi dragonsblood f3 x purple erkle bx made by me . Blood sap  
Pinkish pistils to boot but not much resin production yet .. month left till it snows (I hope ) so there is time . Looks to be a wacky hybrid of both parents


----------



## hillbill (Sep 17, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> Looks hp dominant. I get that structure in over half of any g13/hp crosses I have ran, or made. Once in a while you find the perfect mix of w/e the mother was , and the g13/hp dad takes the passenger seat this creating some great mixes...


Got a couple Lemon Hashplant with that structure and buds.


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 17, 2019)

Yes....Mostly earthy/spicey/mild citrus/hashy influences for most expressions...I tend to look at anything having other than that in the crosses, to lean towards the mom's in that respect.
Usually a great head hit, to follow with heavy body on those phenos......


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 17, 2019)

Joedank said:


> Bodhi dragonsblood f3 x purple erkle bx made by me . Blood sap View attachment 4395973 View attachment 4395974
> Pinkish pistils to boot but not much resin production yet .. month left till it snows (I hope ) so there is time . Looks to be a wacky hybrid of both parents


come smoke time i didnt find bleeders vs non bleeders to make a lick of difference. same with growing. have you or anybody else noticed anything differently?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 17, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> My StarDawg (Corey) x G13HP is almost finished up, maybe another week bringing this to a solid 9+ week strain. I stripped away the few fan leaves so you can see it's stretchy structure. Lots of space between nodes and thin hollow stems that can't seem to support the weight of the buds too well at this stage. All 3 females have about the same structure. The one pictured here is the sturdiest of the 3. All in all they look to be decent producers still. Would be heavy if trained into a canopy. View attachment 4395911 View attachment 4395912


Looks like my Super Silver Hashplant pheno. Rock hard buds.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 17, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Nice lookin LT mine were light feeders and were a joy to grow. Took em down at 77 days but 80-83 probably a bit better if you can. Great energetic high that is devastatingly strong as well


 I will prob still give it a few more days... I agree bout day 80 but i may not be able to keep my schedual past day 78 or so... come on LT i know you want to finish for me and let your sisters move in.... almost there looks wise. Most leaves are faded and fallen. Just keeps spitting white hairs daily lol. 

On a side note I have chopped ALL of my beautiful durangatang and apollo buds down smaller and no branch to dry. Not what I wanted but I found some bud rot due to buds being soooooo dense. (Despite my perfect envioment). I also had to do a make shift dry rack out of my window screen. Good thing I have a big window lol. ( literally took from my window to use lol)

No huge buds no more just lots of baseball/golfballs etc. Better than losing it all right???

Here is 3 of 6 down 4 or 5 days into dry I think... I hope this dry method dont screw me up. Still stinks etc and I left suger leaves on still to slow it down a bit. Good airflow etc.. hope for the best. Pray for me please...

Happy growing!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 17, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I will prob still give it a few more days... I agree bout day 80 but i may not be able to keep my schedual past day 78 or so... come on LT i know you want to finish for me and let your sisters move in.... almost there looks wise. Most leaves are faded and fallen. Just keeps spitting white hairs daily lol. View attachment 4396067
> 
> On a side note I have chopped ALL of my beautiful durangatang and apollo buds down smaller and no branch to dry. Not what I wanted but I found some bud rot due to buds being soooooo dense. (Despite my perfect envioment). I also had to do a make shift dry rack out of my window screen. Good thing I have a big window lol. ( literally took from my window to use lol)
> 
> ...


I used to dry this way with my fan blowing below the screen. 
Man you're growing some nice plants from multiple breeders. Everything looks nice!!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Sep 17, 2019)

Choices, choices, choices! I gifted a good friend of mine a pack of Goji OG a few months ago and not only did I get cuts in return... I got these! 

What should I run first? Jillybean x Goji, 09 Animal Cookies, Roadkill Unicorn V2, Tahoe OG, Banana Hammock, or Purple Skittles x Goji??? I was leaning toward the P Skits x Goji myself but would love to hear what you have to say!


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> hello cousin it is me. long time no talk. send hops!
> 
> haha for real though two great varietys you got going there, some seriously good beers made with el dorado. how is the difficulty of getting them to grow? I think i'd like to try it next year.
> 
> also to keep it bodhi related, 2 more weeks on the double purps. guessing but taking down then too. should be good and done though.


Super easy man just give them some good soil and mulch heavily with compost and straw. I topdress with an all purpose organic amendment a couple times a year to keep them chugging along. Keep them well watered. They take a couple years to start producing good but it's well worth it.

And to keep it bodhi related here are some red eye jedi and Sun ra. The sun ra's are vegging a bit quicker while the jedis are more stocky and slow growing. They look a little stressed but I'll get them fixed up soon enough, been busy with my outdoor garden.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 17, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> I used to dry this way with my fan blowing below the screen.
> Man you're growing some nice plants from multiple breeders. Everything looks nice!!



Ya my fan is pointed a tad up as to not be blowing right in the buds just keeping air moving. Humidity adjusted from 60 to 50 percent for a day or 2 to hopefully prevent bud rot... really bummed I had to go this route to dry all these flawless looking buds... it blows.

I really do appreciate the comment. It's nice to know someone thinks I'm doing somthing right... lots of talent in the bodhi thread. I just build the soil and tend the environment and 4x4 bed really. Plants just do there thing. Have done very well for minimal training. Will be implementing much more training as i have done in the past moving forward. Work and life have been in the way. No more excuses. 

Funny almost how addicted I am to growing. Truly a passionate hobby I enjoy. Plus makes for better christmas gifts also the better I do the more I give lol. Makes me feel good helping those who cant afford smoke around the holiday or birthdays. (kids always come first as it should be) I know they appreciate it also..

People here seem to grow for the right reasons, not greed... why I love bodhi and his followers...

Happy growing! 



Happy growing!


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 18, 2019)

Two different SSDD. Been a nice warm September so far, begging for 4/5 more weeks 
 
 
 

2nd


----------



## Joedank (Sep 18, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> come smoke time i didnt find bleeders vs non bleeders to make a lick of difference. same with growing. have you or anybody else noticed anything differently?


Nope not in the effect . But it did affect the rosin color when squished


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 18, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> View attachment 4396075
> Choices, choices, choices! I gifted a good friend of mine a pack of Goji OG a few months ago and not only did I get cuts in return... I got these!
> 
> What should I run first? Jillybean x Goji, 09 Animal Cookies, Roadkill Unicorn V2, Tahoe OG, Banana Hammock, or Purple Skittles x Goji??? I was leaning toward the P Skits x Goji myself but would love to hear what you have to say!



I'm just going to tell you I'm a little jealous....

I really liked the Tahoe og I grew, dare i say from cali connection lol. Found a couple of cuts of fire in there I ran for years. PS x goji sounds killer as well. 

When I have a tough time deciding for my very limited space I just pop 2 of each etc. And let nature work it out for me. (Male/female) Pray i find a keeper to hold onto, throw out the junk and pop a few more seeds... repeat... I have a hard time finding "keepers"... Tahoe og fit that bill for years... just saying... crazy fire, fan leaves had heavy frost to the tips, even on long stems etc. Got VERY taco shaped and piles of frost. Had very few plants do EXACTLY what I'm describing..I mean layers of frost... I miss that cut...

Happy growing!


----------



## See green (Sep 18, 2019)

This is my soulmate ~week 6. Smells different and awesome. lol I suck at describing smells . We are really having some great bud growing weather here. So far the best September in quite a few years. Looks like all the hard work will pay off soon.

Happy harvest!!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 19, 2019)

Soulmate has become a favorite on this hill.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Sep 19, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Soulmate has become a favorite on this hill.


The folks on this hill are getting very excited for chop day. The buds are just all frost. I think I'm gonna order another pack soon to stick in the freezer and soak the rest of the pack I have left. After smoking a tester the other day, I got off the bus at the wrong stop looking for a taco bell and just wandered aimlessly around town for an hour before i remembered that I had shit to do.


----------



## ChocoKush (Sep 19, 2019)

Just got "Trainwreck x 88HP/G13" Tester in the mail! 

Was hoping for "Peach Rom x 88HP/G13" Testers. Is anyone growing the "Peach Rom x 88HP/G13" Testers?


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 19, 2019)

TK x Iraq testers are coming along. I had a couple runts but they are catching up.


----------



## Inigo (Sep 19, 2019)

A little Soulmate dwc tester. Heavy delicious lemon scent


----------



## CopaGenetics (Sep 19, 2019)

Better get over to GLG guys NOW!!! Amrita is back in stock and a LOT of others... I just picked up packs of Cherry Sunshine, Magenta Hashplant V2, LA Wookie, Raspberry Sunshine and some back in stock freebies!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Sep 19, 2019)

ASS, Elfinstone, Purple Wookie, Red Lotus, Rolling Thunder, White Sunshine and more... glad my rent is PAID!


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Sep 19, 2019)

Why take my word for it when you can see these shitty pictures?  Sigh. Someday I'll buy a real camera. Or phone. Anyway, here's some Soul Mate at day 67. I think I'm going to chop her this weekend.


----------



## raytizzle (Sep 19, 2019)

All this talk about soulmate has got me thinking about picking up a pack along with space monkey!

Is anyone or know of anyone growing that Old Soul (Pinesoul x Old Mother Ghani)? I'm curious to see how that'll turn out


----------



## hillbill (Sep 20, 2019)

Space Monkey and Soulmate will not disappoint.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 20, 2019)

First day of sun in almost a week for the gals. Lots of rain and daytime temps under 15c. One day didn't even reach 10c lol 
Skywalker x PU F3 #2 & #1 They are kinda growing as one now 
 
#2
 
Gorilla Ghani #3
 
 
Gorilla Ghani #2
 
 
Gorilla Ghani #1 
 

Cheers


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Sep 20, 2019)

Space Monkey and Soul Mate are the exact two sitting in my shopping cart waiting for the Paycheck Fairy to make a visit. 
GreenHighlander, I really dig your outdoor pics. There's just something really beautiful about a plant basking in full sunlight that you can't replicate indoors, and it kinda makes me miss ninja gardening. Seeing your plants reminds me of that magic moment when the trail opens up into the clearing and I'd get the first glimpse of plants I hadn't seen in a few days. But then, I remember how much [email protected]#$ing work it was, and I sip my coffee and check the ph in my reservoir instead.  Nice work!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 20, 2019)

The LT has hit the racks after 78 days. Had some bud rot in a few spots. I attribute it in the strains that had it to being soooooo dense. The durangatang color is incredible and the amount of frost is pretty impressive. I'm stoned...

The brothers grimm apollo 11/both phenos have a smell that spreads a city block... The love triangle has an impressive smell and got much stronger over the past week in flower... chopped all the rot out and am stuck with a bunch of gold balls now lol... better than losing more I suppose. I chopped it back way past the rot just to be safe. Rest looked safe. Not drying any on the branch for this reason. Bought a stack of 24" x6' rack...

Will post a few pics later if I have time of some smaller buds that are dry. 

Happy growing!


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 20, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Space Monkey and Soulmate will not disappoint.


Space monkey can disappoint....keep an eye out for intersex issues...


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 20, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> Space monkey can disappoint....keep an eye out for intersex issues...



May I ask do you think it's more nute or environment issue when they present themselves? Obviously I have heard gg4 intersex issue bla bla etc. But I have also heard people say that have the original cut they have never seen one bannana etc. After 20 runs with it. Just asking for your opinion as I'm curious about this and always wondered.

Happy growing!!


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 20, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> May I ask do you think it's more nute or environment issue when they present themselves? Obviously I have heard gg4 intersex issue bla bla etc. But I have also heard people say that have the original cut they have never seen one bannana etc. After 20 runs with it. Just asking for your opinion as I'm curious about this and always wondered.
> 
> Happy growing!!


They have the original cut of Space Monkey or GG#4 ?


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 20, 2019)

Because I would say that any offspring from a "cut with intersex issues" will inherently have some intersex issues, via genetic diversity. Maybe the original cut of GG#4 may be solid. But once you open that door up, you never know what may come in...


----------



## hillbill (Sep 20, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> Because I would say that any offspring from a "cut with intersex issues" will inherently have some intersex issues, via genetic diversity. Maybe the original cut of GG#4 may be solid. But once you open that door up, you never know what may come in...


Applies to most US breeders I think


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Sep 20, 2019)

Don't take it personally, but it could vary grower to grower, space to space, environment to environment, voodoo chant to voodoo chant.

I see folks having issues with strains where I had none... and vice versa.

I have had only well behaved Space Monkeys, but my Dream Beavers were always playing both sides.

I've come to the conclusion, ya gotta grow it in your space to really know it, and know if it works there. I'm always going to try strains I see a great grow of. I just don't blame anything other than me and my doings if I don't get the same results.

Just my 2¢.


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 20, 2019)

I think it's pretty well established that the inevitable variables that are put into the growing equation by the grower and their environment cause a pretty large variance among the outcome of a strain... As FlakeyFoont said and I can confirm in my own experiences as well; sometimes you have better outcomes than others, sometimes it's worse. Honestly im curious to see if theres a lot of variance between the strains when bodhi produces them in SC v.s. someone who grows it in Florida or something. I figure there might be due to RH as well as temps, but I wonder how much of an impact demographics truly make. Cause my understanding is he does all his work indoors unless otherwise specified and therefor the climate variable should be limited?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 20, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Don't take it personally, but it could vary grower to grower, space to space, environment to environment, voodoo chant to voodoo chant.
> 
> I see folks having issues with strains where I had none... and vice versa.
> 
> ...



I'd say I'd agree with this for the most part as well. My environment including lighting used and grow method/ DWC COCO, soil, organic living soil vs synthetic diet etc. Has been clear these made quite drastic changes in final product even if only one variable was changed for instance 1000 de hps to my fluence spyder x plus. Useing same clones from same mom obviously.

Observed it alot useing the same cuts between 2 close friends that can grow WELL. They use synthetic diets. Gh 3 part and few other gh bottles and the other gh floranova plus few other bottles. And of course my love is a no till living soil. All came out TOP shelf but had more than one notable difference. Color and smell even.

I do not have the original cut of gg4 but to my understanding if it's used as a parent its offspring will have the recessive trait just some plants wont show it. It's crazy how much different the same cut can turn out even when grown correct in the perfect environment. I'm sure others have noticed how wild it can be. This is between people that grow good not a matter of one sucks, one so so, one great etc. Just my observation over many cloned strains between friends.Your opinion may vary. JMHO

HAPPY GROWING!

Here is the problem child that spit out 2 or 3 bananas in or around week 7 and never spit another. Fade came to just dark purple. Buds have alot of purple as well. I turned a branch for some pollen and hit only a couple for only a couple seeds. Hit love triangle and found one so far trimming up. Also hit both phenos of apollo 11 and have found only 4 or 5 between the 2. Then a branch in flower tent spit the couple bananas. That was it. I'll prob try em for the sake of the bodhi tread. A chem cross and a LT sounds fun... I put the smallest amount, only wanted a couple seeds...not a tent full. Here is the doner. Dark horse genetic - garlic chem I think..... this is today at day 78 I belive may e 79 will come down tomorrow or Sunday. Need to prepare bed for next crop...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 21, 2019)

After doing some research and finding out what Strawberry Milk is  https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1712 . I am now even more excited to run the Loompas Headband x Strawberry Milk testers. Sour Diesel is one of my all time favorite smokes so I am really looking forward to seeing these grow out. 
http://www.higherthought.guru/blog/2016/2/16/loompas-headband-aka-underdawg-og 

Cheers


----------



## whisperer57 (Sep 21, 2019)

Mindfulness at about 52 days 12/12...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 21, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Don't take it personally, but it could vary grower to grower, space to space, environment to environment, voodoo chant to voodoo cha
> 
> I see folks having issues with strains where I had none... and vice versa.
> 
> ...


dream beaver got me fucked up yo. I was just kinda runnin on autpilot, and didnt really take humidity into account in my basement. hung Wifeweed and Dream Beaver to dry, but the nugs on the beaver were the perfect combination of big and not fluffy but not dense either, and created a nice little bit of budrot for me. So now i'm re-evaluation my dry tent and yadda yadda yadda. 

bottom line is I agree with you and I think everybody should worry a little less about how other people are growing and worry about their own. As much as I love HID lighting I understand that it simply just will not work for some peoples environments, and that is A okay.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Sep 21, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> Space monkey can disappoint....keep an eye out for intersex issues...


There is no intersex issues with Space Monkey that I've seen same goes for the GG4 JW cut. Just bad growers and or bad practices. 

Any plant can have intersex issues if you stressed the fuck out of the plant. How do you think original fem seeds were made or where all these hype strain bagseed elites came from? 


"They have the original cut of Space Monkey or GG#4 ?" 

Bodhi Space Monkey is F1 seeds so no original cut.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Sep 21, 2019)

Gold Lotus (Gold Star x Snow Lotus), turning into a massive plant and I can't ever seem to get a good image of her. Hope as she puts on weight that will change, she vegged forever and went into flower long after other strains of similar age.


----------



## kroc (Sep 21, 2019)

Trainwreck x Kashmir testers all germed 7/7 and are in some coco now. Stoked on this cross, sounds really interesting. Also have a strawberry mama male that im chucking with Nirvanas maui waui and if they open soon enough some strawberry mama f2s. These SM are quite uniform, not much smell yet and seem super easy to grow so far. My one hashplant 4 i have in flower in a tiny pot is just chunking up like no other. I'll grab a pic here in a couple days when it swells some more. Pretty gnarly odor from it, we'll see what develops though. So far i am extremely pleased with all of bodhis stuff. I am still holding down a 100% germ rate over 7 different packs now.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Sep 21, 2019)

The Soul Mate had a really hollow stem (from my limited experience), so I put it to good use:


----------



## eddy600 (Sep 21, 2019)

Blue Sunshine a nice plant that grows well outside in hot weather. a medium sized plant that should finish early to mid October. Not much of a smell yet but it's frosting up nicely with the cooler fall night temperatures


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 21, 2019)

Double purple tester nug I’m drying to test


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 21, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> The Soul Mate had a really hollow stem (from my limited experience), so I put it to good use:
> View attachment 4397733 View attachment 4397734


Holy shit thats brilliant! Im going to start keeping my hollows and use em as makeshift roach clips!


----------



## kroc (Sep 21, 2019)

Hashplant 4


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 21, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4397796 Double purple tester nug I’m drying to test


I wonder if colder temps woulda brought the purple out a bit better ............... 
Jking of course.Beauty nug. I hope it hits as hard as the PU F3 testers I am still smoking. 

Cheers


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 21, 2019)

Apollo 11 #2 pheno. Shitty pics but can def tell its top shelf 2nd is laplata durangatang. Will take one of the LT after another day or 2 dry. These are more like teaser pics as only some babies are dry. 

Crazy taste and smell for what I consider a fast dry (off the branch due to some bud rot). Burning white at end of bowl before cure. I'm happy thus far.

The LT had developed a gassy smell as well and is quite strong drying. Glad I live it woods. I can smell it outside my house and a buddy asked if I had taken a plant down when we were talking in my driveway for the same reason. Phresh filters needs to make one that works better lol...
  

Even for little guys, Impessive! And very tasty! Cant wait for my LT to finish up.

Starting in solo cups

3 bodhi sky lotus and 2 space monkey
3 dynasty salmon river og and 2 huckleberry kush v5
2 red eye blueberry ice cream.
Putting these 12 in solos and prob going to do some heavy training and kushman chiropractic to them to keep them very bushy. Only need 4 strong females really and if I get more I'll keep a cut for later I guess. Dont know what id do with that amount flowering more than 4 at a time...Wish me luck! I stuck with mostly bodhi and dynasty as I have had the best consistent luck with these 2 breeders over past couple years.

Happy growing!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 21, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Holy shit thats brilliant! Im going to start keeping my hollows and use em as makeshift roach clips!


I made a pipe out of a fat stock from a Soar plant once. works as a pretty good pinchie.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 21, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I wonder if colder temps woulda brought the purple out a bit better ...............
> Jking of course.Beauty nug. I hope it hits as hard as the PU F3 testers I am still smoking.
> 
> Cheers


So I grew out Purple Wookie V2 I think (or v1 i cant reember), and I can tell now that its the purple unicorn that brings the foxtailing and the FAT white pistil clumps despite finishing up on the triches. its cool, that tester nug is 2 days into drying, and had totally white hairs that have now oranged a bit. about 95% cloudy, a few clear a few amber on this testy.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 21, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So I grew out Purple Wookie V2 I think (or v1 i cant reember), and I can tell now that its the purple unicorn that brings the foxtailing and the FAT white pistil clumps despite finishing up on the triches. its cool, that tester nug is 2 days into drying, and had totally white hairs that have now oranged a bit. about 95% cloudy, a few clear a few amber on this testy.


Reminds me of this 
 

Cheers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 21, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Reminds me of this
> View attachment 4397862
> 
> Cheers


GET OUT OF MY TENT!!! 

Also what is that?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Sep 21, 2019)

First pic is of Bodhi GG4 x SSDD outdoors at 43-44 degrees lat. About 15 miles north of Portsmouth, NH. TODAY.
Second pic is of the exact same plant (both clones) in northern Vermont near Island Pond. TODAY.
Third pic is of the project that I plan to incorporate into the GSD (as I call it) this winter indoors for next season outdoors. the project is called "Fast Pink" and it finished 3rd week of August at 43-44 degrees.

I guess my main reason for posting all this is to show that the same exact plant under different conditions can and will mature/finish according to its environment just as much as the caretaker tries to influence the outcome. I was amazed when I saw the VT plant this morning. I will be comparing smoke reports of both. I first ran the GG4 x SSDD and fell in love with it. Then I F2'd it and it got even better (to me). To say I'm excited about next season would be an understatement!!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 21, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> View attachment 4397946 View attachment 4397949 View attachment 4397951
> First pic is of Bodhi GG4 x SSDD outdoors at 43-44 degrees lat. About 15 miles north of Portsmouth, NH. TODAY.
> Second pic is of the exact same plant (both clones) in northern Vermont near Island Pond. TODAY.
> Third pic is of the project that I plan to incorporate into the GSD (as I call it) this winter indoors for next season outdoors. the project is called "Fast Pink" and it finished 3rd week of August at 43-44 degrees.
> ...


 This^^ my experiance as well. Very nice looking plants as well but I dont need to tell you that.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 22, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> GET OUT OF MY TENT!!!
> 
> Also what is that?


That is one of the runt Skywalker x PU F3 from last spring.

Cheers


----------



## HTOYO (Sep 24, 2019)

Just wondering if anyone could shed any light or first hand experience on the Granola funk remix? I grabbed a pack of them as freebies from JBC, but didnt notice that it said "outdoor" until all was said and done. Basically wondering if this is going to do ok indoors? Or is it specifically meant for outdoors? Seems to me as though neither of the parents are outdoor strains, but I do heed the fact that the breeder specifically states that it is an outdoor variety. Just placed an order with GLG and it didnt say anything on their site it being outdoor? Typo maybe?

Its my first time running Bodhi's gear and am super stoked to see how they turn out. Picked up a pack of SSDD, Blue Dream x SSDD, Granola funk Remix, and Red Eyed Seeds Purple Goji x lock tite From JBC~ Also in the mail, a pack of Twin Flame (Goji B x Wookie), Lavender Jack (Jack x Wookie) and Silver Lotus (SSH x Snow lotus) from GLG... Spent a few days cramming and doing as much research as I could, but there is very little info on the Jack that is used in the cross. Same with the SSH. Any idea if these are Bodhi's own selections, or if they are known cuts? I haven't seen a bad post about his gear, and I am pretty stoked to see what its all about~ But I also kind of like to know whats what. More for comparison sake, or for reference, same diff~

Anyways, appreciate in advance any info anyone can toss out there...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 24, 2019)

HTOYO said:


> Just wondering if anyone could shed any light or first hand experience on the Granola funk remix? I grabbed a pack of them as freebies from JBC, but didnt notice that it said "outdoor" until all was said and done. Basically wondering if this is going to do ok indoors? Or is it specifically meant for outdoors? Seems to me as though neither of the parents are outdoor strains, but I do heed the fact that the breeder specifically states that it is an outdoor variety. Just placed an order with GLG and it didnt say anything on their site it being outdoor? Typo maybe?
> 
> Its my first time running Bodhi's gear and am super stoked to see how they turn out. Picked up a pack of SSDD, Blue Dream x SSDD, Granola funk Remix, and Red Eyed Seeds Purple Goji x lock tite From JBC~ Also in the mail, a pack of Twin Flame (Goji B x Wookie), Lavender Jack (Jack x Wookie) and Silver Lotus (SSH x Snow lotus) from GLG... Spent a few days cramming and doing as much research as I could, but there is very little info on the Jack that is used in the cross. Same with the SSH. Any idea if these are Bodhi's own selections, or if they are known cuts? I haven't seen a bad post about his gear, and I am pretty stoked to see what its all about~ But I also kind of like to know whats what. More for comparison sake, or for reference, same diff~
> 
> Anyways, appreciate in advance any info anyone can toss out there...


it'll probably herm indoors


----------



## Growyarown (Sep 24, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Here is a Endor Score about to get the chop after a couple more days of flush. Smaller flowers for me on all three of mine, but wow are they frosty. The smells reminds me of sugary fruit candies. If you have ever taken a big handful of Skittles and chewed them up, that is the closest thing I could think the smell is like. Can't wait to see how it cures up.
> View attachment 4390886


Beautiful pic bro! Have you had a chance to smoke her yet?

Having a difficult time choosing between Endor score & geniusthai/g13hp & I’m curious which one would you choose between the two?


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 24, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> it'll probably herm indoors


 Hes right... Send it to me instead. 



HTOYO said:


> I grabbed a pack of them as freebies from JBC, but didnt notice that it said "outdoor" until all was said and done.


No, I think the connotation Bodhi put on it meant that he bred it outdoors. Not that its exclusively an outdoor strain, which is somewhat absurd... Happy growing


----------



## HTOYO (Sep 24, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Hes right... Send it to me instead.
> 
> 
> No, I think the connotation Bodhi put on it meant that he bred it outdoors. Not that its exclusively an outdoor strain, which is somewhat absurd... Happy growing


Im from a bit of a northerly climate, and the strains that say "outdoor" up here are meant for just that, OUTDOOR, lol... Grew a couple timewarp and m42 crosses indoors years ago that stated they were meant to be grown outdoors on the BC Coast, and yeah, they should have stayed outside, lol... But when someone writes, outdoor next to something, its seems a little bit confusing, no?.~ Also, it states outdoor on JBC's site, but not GLG. Uber glad i scooped a pack regardless... 

TIA~
HTO


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 24, 2019)

HTOYO said:


> Im from a bit of a northerly climate, and the strains that say "outdoor" up here are meant for just that, OUTDOOR, lol... Grew a couple timewarp and m42 crosses indoors years ago that stated they were meant to be grown outdoors on the BC Coast, and yeah, they should have stayed outside, lol... But when someone writes, outdoor next to something, its seems a little bit confusing, no?.~ Also, it states outdoor on JBC's site, but not GLG. Uber glad i scooped a pack regardless...
> 
> TIA~
> HTO


My understanding on the Bodhi strains that say outdoors is that they could possibly herm if grown indoors. I believe this is usually on strains that are not done being fully tested yet. I might be wrong but that is my take on the outdoor label from Bodhi.
That being said I ran one on my last round that had the outdoor label, indoors. I had one female that liked to throw nanners but the others were fine.

Cheers


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 24, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> My understanding on the Bodhi strains that say outdoors is that they could possibly herm if grown indoors. I believe this is usually on strains that are not done being fully tested yet. I might be wrong but that is my take on the outdoor label from Bodhi.
> That being said I ran one on my last round that had the outdoor label, indoors. I had one female that liked to throw nanners but the others were fine.
> 
> Cheers


I think this is the primary reason and a second may be it was only tested outdoors. I read that somewhere. Use caution indoors for all those labeled outdoors


----------



## Craigson (Sep 24, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> I think this is the primary reason and a second may be it was only tested outdoors. I read that somewhere. Use caution indoors for all those labeled outdoors


Hmm 
Ortega x snowlotus is listed as outdoor. I fan testers indoor and they finished w no herms. They did however lose all fan leaves half way through flower. But the buds stayed fine throughout. I now have the same 6 phenos outside and so far half way thru flower they still have all their fan leaves.

Anywho, i wondered if this was rhe reason they are recommended for outdoor only.


----------



## InstadovB (Sep 24, 2019)

Growyarown said:


> Beautiful pic bro! Have you had a chance to smoke her yet?
> 
> Having a difficult time choosing between Endor score & geniusthai/g13hp & I’m curious which one would you choose between the two?


Hey man. I appreciate the kind words. The 3 Endor Score I had flowered are absolute terp monsters. One smells like Skittles, the second smells like gummy worms, and the third smells like a hint of Skittles with a kind of chocolate smell. Very fruity, sugary sweet. They killed it in the frost department, however, they were not big yielders for me with one of them being pretty airy buds. None of them were very dense to speak of for me. I did top all three of mine, which I would advise against doing that. Very average to somewhat lower yield.

When it comes to smoking, I was a little underwhelmed. It was a very clear high, that you could get creative on. It definitely made me feel good and light on the feet. My opinion of the smoke has been a little tarnished unfortunately from smoking nothing but space monkey for the past month, which is potent as hell. I did have a friend that tried the Endor Score and he was pretty ripped off one hit. To each their own. 

This was my experience though, and i hope that helped. I can't add much on the geniusthai/88g13hp since I have never grown it.


----------



## Craigson (Sep 24, 2019)

Ortega x snowlotus about 6wks in. I ran em indoor before and at chop at 10wks they had hardly any amber trichs. Gonna push em to the limit here if I can but itll be a battle against mold.


----------



## HTOYO (Sep 24, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> My understanding on the Bodhi strains that say outdoors is that they could possibly herm if grown indoors. I believe this is usually on strains that are not done being fully tested yet. I might be wrong but that is my take on the outdoor label from Bodhi.
> That being said I ran one on my last round that had the outdoor label, indoors. I had one female that liked to throw nanners but the others were fine.
> 
> Cheers


Makes full sense about the particular varieties not being tested indoors and labelled as such. Regardless, the transparency is very refreshing. It is a very real thing that some varieties can be quite sensitive to the lack of a gradually induced flowering photo period. Thanks for dropping the knowlege~ 

Just picked up two packs of Neroli 91, and grabbed another pack of the Granola funk remix as freebies~ Anyone have any input on the Neroli 91? Sounded pretty epic, so I grabbed a couple~ Ive never grown any chem hybrids, but the description sounded pretty badass...

Got myself a pretty good variety to dig through now~ Now I just have to figure out what to run with what ~


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 24, 2019)

pretty positive bodhi speaks about hermie traits on the "outdoor only" strains run indoors on the Potcast. Bodhi hands out testers like candy. If you honestly think they just werent tested indoors vs tested indoors and failed, then you should go figure out where you fall in the spectrum.


----------



## RocketBoy (Sep 24, 2019)

A couple of old pics of Bodhi's Old school Hashplant


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 24, 2019)

My take of the situation is.....anything labeled "outdoor" means they are sensitive to artificial indoor lighting . And if you look at the genetics involved in most of those labels, you would see why....


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 24, 2019)

@reallybigjesusfreak everyone falls in the spectrum, kind of uncool using it in the pejorative though.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Sep 24, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> My take of the situation is.....anything labeled "outdoor" means they are sensitive to artificial indoor lighting . And if you look at the genetics involved in most of those labels, you would see why....


Considering that many if not most of the growers these days run shit indoors... any "outdoor only" warning is a blessing. The sun is FREE... FREE. Outdoors is way easier than indoors for soooo many reasons. If you have not tried you hand outdoors... there is plenty of time to get your ducks in a row for spring 2020 run.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Sep 24, 2019)

Purple Unicorn V2 at 43-44 degrees Lat today. Has a ways to go but will finish. Not my first choice to run outdoors but not a bad one at that. Wanted to run Red Eyed Jedi and Sakura this year but will have to wait for next. Plant counts suck ass. But at lease we can grow legally here.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 24, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> Outdoors is way easier than indoors for soooo many reasons.


Outdoor is always a let down for me. I wouldn't say outdoor is easier, but sure, using a water only soil and the sun is definitely low maintenance. I wouldnt be able to run a lot of bodhi gear up my way due to weather.
Nice plants btw


----------



## hillbill (Sep 24, 2019)

Deer, rippers, game cameras and police in helicopter are all outdoors.


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 24, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Deer, rippers, game cameras and police in helicopter are all outdoors.


Mites, worms, caterpillars, etc... I agree with @hillbill on this one; I prefer indoor due to the control it gives me over the garden as well as the "sterile" conditions relative to outdoors. Also its a lot more discrete than outdoors for obvious reasons.


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 25, 2019)

Started some testers today. Congo kashmir x wookie! not a clue what to expect haha


----------



## HTOYO (Sep 25, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> pretty positive bodhi speaks about hermie traits on the "outdoor only" strains run indoors on the Potcast. Bodhi hands out testers like candy. If you honestly think they just weren't tested indoors vs tested indoors and failed, then you should go figure out where you fall in the spectrum.


Yeah, not sure what the attitude is all about, or how you took what I said as some sort of insult, and or attack towards yourself or the breeder?~ I am uber stoked that I picked up the GFR, in fact, I grabbed two packs of them, and fyi, I am 100% am going to run them indoors (albeit with an extra attentive eye)~ I don't think I spoke a single word of criticism,(I just picked up 9 packs of Bodhi's gear?) so quite to the contrary. All I was doing was simply casting a net for a little bit of insight as to what the connotation of the outdoor labeling was indicative of, not snarky remarks from someone dissecting words and throwing shade... 

Is the OGKB prone to throwing glands?


----------



## HTOYO (Sep 25, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> Considering that many if not most of the growers these days run shit indoors... any "outdoor only" warning is a blessing. The sun is FREE... FREE. Outdoors is way easier than indoors for soooo many reasons. If you have not tried you hand outdoors... there is plenty of time to get your ducks in a row for spring 2020 run.


I wish I could put quality strains outdoors where I live. We have some "decent" outdoor here on the island, but putting any quality indoor/outdoor gear under the big candle in the sky in my parts would end in nothing more than disappointment, lol~ Beautiful shots, all of them!


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 25, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Ortega x snowlotus about 6wks in. I ran em indoor before and at chop at 10wks they had hardly any amber trichs. Gonna push em to the limit here if I can but itll be a battle against mold.View attachment 4399362View attachment 4399363View attachment 4399364View attachment 4399366View attachment 4399368


How did you like the Ortega x SL when you ran it indoors? Did you get some funky aromas?


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 25, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> Considering that many if not most of the growers these days run shit indoors... any "outdoor only" warning is a blessing. The sun is FREE... FREE. Outdoors is way easier than indoors for soooo many reasons. If you have not tried you hand outdoors... there is plenty of time to get your ducks in a row for spring 2020 run.


I would not say "outdoors is way easier". Maybe you find it is in your environment, but not everyone lives in the same parallel/climate zone. I do grow indoors and outdoors... have for 25 years. And I will say for myself, indoors is much easier because I can control my climate. Back to the original topic, take a look at the genetics involved in most of Bodhis "outdoor" offerings and you will see gg#4, gsc, and black kandahar inclusions which are Known to have hermaphroditic traits...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 25, 2019)

bongrip101 said:


> Started some testers today. Congo kashmir x wookie! not a clue what to expect haha
> 
> View attachment 4399555


why didnt you pick a tester where you are familiar with one of the parents, so you do know what to expect? isnt the point of testing to test, and give back as much information as possible? seems like it would be more beneficial for the bodhi's that way. 



HTOYO said:


> Yeah, not sure what the attitude is all about, or how you took what I said as some sort of insult, and or attack towards yourself or the breeder?~ I am uber stoked that I picked up the GFR, in fact, I grabbed two packs of them, and fyi, I am 100% am going to run them indoors (albeit with an extra attentive eye)~ I don't think I spoke a single word of criticism,(I just picked up 9 packs of Bodhi's gear?) so quite to the contrary. All I was doing was simply casting a net for a little bit of insight as to what the connotation of the outdoor labeling was indicative of, not snarky remarks from someone dissecting words and throwing shade...
> 
> Is the OGKB prone to throwing glands?


i didnt take anything you said as an insult, and not sure why you did to mine. chill


----------



## hillbill (Sep 25, 2019)

Seems to be accepted Bodhi Lore that “Outdoor Only” means that strain will express intersex traits under indoor lighting/conditions etc. Seems reasonable.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 25, 2019)

I did get 5/6 Wookie Hashplant up from dirt in blue Solos. Grower lost one seed and one was very pale lookin. They are doing fine and first three point leaves are slightly wide.

Two Lemon Hashplant to be trimmed today and do smell and even taste like lemon drops. Strong high and not couchlock here. Looks like a winner from Bodhi. Nice size on my two.

Soulmate is impressive getting tight and golden colored in cure! Never lost that extreme Juniper and pine slap to the nose. Very potent and very resistant to tolerance building. This is on a level with Space Monkey.

One Bing girl is all from 5 seedlings. Very narrow leaves and the plant is above average size and vigor at 4 weeks. Has just been dusted with Greenpoint California Cannon!


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 25, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> why didnt you pick a tester where you are familiar with one of the parents, so you do know what to expect? isnt the point of testing to test, and give back as much information as possible? seems like it would be more beneficial for the bodhi's that way.


Because I requested him to pick what I test...I mean I guess I could've picked some ssdd crosses since I'm currently growing that but you probably would've had a problem with that too.


----------



## InstadovB (Sep 25, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I did get 5/6 Wookie Hashplant up from dirt in blue Solos. Grower lost one seed and one was very pale lookin. They are doing fine and first three point leaves are slightly wide.
> 
> Two Lemon Hashplant to be trimmed today and do smell and even taste like lemon drops. Strong high and not couchlock here. Looks like a winner from Bodhi. Nice size on my two.
> 
> ...


 I read awhile back a grower had mentioned Bing being one of the most potent he had smoked. I'm really curious for your input when yours are finished.

Your reviews of the soulmate have me wanting to germinate some. My mango hashplant, ssdd(except one of my four), and endor score all have fallen short on the potentcy side of things compared to the monkey. None of the three are bad smoke by any means, just not that crazy strong high I'm looking for before bed.


----------



## RocketBoy (Sep 25, 2019)

has anyone grown soul mate (pinesol x wookie)?


----------



## Growyarown (Sep 25, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Hey man. I appreciate the kind words. The 3 Endor Score I had flowered are absolute terp monsters. One smells like Skittles, the second smells like gummy worms, and the third smells like a hint of Skittles with a kind of chocolate smell. Very fruity, sugary sweet. They killed it in the frost department, however, they were not big yielders for me with one of them being pretty airy buds. None of them were very dense to speak of for me. I did top all three of mine, which I would advise against doing that. Very average to somewhat lower yield.
> 
> When it comes to smoking, I was a little underwhelmed. It was a very clear high, that you could get creative on. It definitely made me feel good and light on the feet. My opinion of the smoke has been a little tarnished unfortunately from smoking nothing but space monkey for the past month, which is potent as hell. I did have a friend that tried the Endor Score and he was pretty ripped off one hit. To each their own.
> 
> This was my experience though, and i hope that helped. I can't add much on the geniusthai/88g13hp since I have never grown it.


Your summary/review is on point & helped me a great deal with my decision, thank you!

I’m like you, spoiled with chem & og potency but I like the sativa leaning versions. Not much of a chem d or bubba type effect kinda guy. So I hope the g13/hash adds the potency I’m accustomed to, to the genius Thai. Got the Congo black x g13 as well as the goldstar x snow lotus to satisfy my curiosity.

After reading 1500 + pages, got to say this is one of the most awesome cannabis related forum threads on the internet & is the sole reason I signed up to riu. Reminds me of some of the threads on cannabisworld when it was around.

Bravo ya’ll


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 25, 2019)

bongrip101 said:


> Started some testers today. Congo kashmir x wookie! not a clue what to expect haha
> 
> View attachment 4399555


Good luck. I just cut down my second female last night. I think I grew out 6. Killed a bunch of babies. 4 males and 2 females. Most stayed short although I did have one that was a Congo pheno (male). Crazy smells and the terps were awesome on my one female. I stressed the hell out of female 2. Will let u know if I find any seeds while trimming. I have a thread over at breedbay.


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 25, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Good luck. I just cut down my second female last night. I think I grew out 6. Killed a bunch of babies. 4 males and 2 females. Most stayed short although I did have one that was a Congo pheno (male). Crazy smells and the terps were awesome on my one female. I stressed the hell out of female 2. Will let u know if I find any seeds while trimming. I have a thread over at breedbay.


Awesome I will check it out! I am hoping for some crazy unique smells like you described


----------



## hillbill (Sep 25, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> has anyone grown soul mate (pinesol x wookie)?


Check my recent posts here


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 25, 2019)

bongrip101 said:


> Because I requested him to pick what I test...I mean I guess I could've picked some ssdd crosses since I'm currently growing that but you probably would've had a problem with that too.


I just asked a question, i got an answer. turn your feelings down a little bit.


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 25, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I just asked a question, i got an answer. turn your feelings down a little bit.


Happy growing, buddy


----------



## HTOYO (Sep 25, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I just asked a question, i got an answer. turn your feelings down a little bit.


Seems to me, through my VERY limited exposure to viewing your posts, you are the only one that needs to possibly reassess the way you say things or frame your "comments". Maybe you aren't conscious of the things you say and how they are perceived by others, or alternatively, don't have the ability to "constructively" say things without coming off like an a$$, but you do~

Just a little bit of life advice~


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 25, 2019)

HTOYO said:


> Seems to me, through my VERY limited exposure to viewing your posts, you are the only one that needs to possibly reassess the way you say things or frame your "comments". Maybe you aren't conscious of the things you say and how they are perceived by others, or alternatively, don't have the ability to "constructively" say things without coming off like an a$$, but you do~
> 
> Just a little bit of life advice~


oh no i'm well aware i'm a piece of shit human being, just like everybody else. Also, stop pussyfooting around it. JUst call me an asshole if you think i'm an asshole. I dont mind. 

however I do have an appointment with a Dr. for the first time in 10 years so I'll find out if the amount of anger I always feel is normal or not and if I can get help fixing it. cause I dont always like being like this but It escapes out from time to time. 

anyways, as far as bodhi shit goes, changed plans a little bit. Making colloidial silver right now, so gonna be making fem beans of Dank Sinatra, Dream Beaver, Apollo 11, ASS, Bingo Pajama, HAOGxSSDD, and if it gets released and I can breed with it, the Double Purple. (The first 3 are F2s from Useful, what a great guy)


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 25, 2019)

Presume positive intent! Unless someone comes totally sideways, I mean why always look for negative vibes? We’re here for a good time, not a long time! 
Puff, puff, pass......


----------



## sdd420 (Sep 25, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Presume positive intent! Unless someone comes totally sideways, I mean why always look for negative vibes? We’re here for a good time, not a long time!
> Puff, puff, pass......


Don’t bogart that joint my friend pass it over to me.....


----------



## HTOYO (Sep 25, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> oh no i'm well aware i'm a piece of shit human being, just like everybody else. Also, stop pussyfooting around it. JUst call me an asshole if you think i'm an asshole. I dont mind.
> 
> however I do have an appointment with a Dr. for the first time in 10 years so I'll find out if the amount of anger I always feel is normal or not and if I can get help fixing it. cause I dont always like being like this but It escapes out from time to time.
> 
> anyways, as far as bodhi shit goes, changed plans a little bit. Making colloidial silver right now, so gonna be making fem beans of Dank Sinatra, Dream Beaver, Apollo 11, ASS, Bingo Pajama, HAOGxSSDD, and if it gets released and I can breed with it, the Double Purple. (The first 3 are F2s from Useful, what a great guy)


I would never presume to call you an asshole, having never met you, and I'm most certainly not one to make assumptions as such. If you knew me in real life, you would know that I am probably the farthest thing from someone whom "pussy footing" around would be associated with. I run several legitimate businesses, and in doing so, deal with numerous employees, and an extremely large and broad cross section of the public. Having patience, understanding and most notably, the ability to respectfully communicate how you are feeling with everyone and anyone, and do it with a level, clear head is imperative to not getting caught up in a cycle of fuck up, get mad, lash out, rinse, repeat.

The fact that you say you may have anger issues and you are open to change should make you feel good. Every single person on this earth has, or has had problems at one point or another, what ever they may be, but identifying that you may have an issue is a seed planted that can grow into nothing but positive change~ Many people live their entire lives in a cloak of denial and never truly succeed at being happy because they cannot get past their ego, look at themselves objectively and make changes if changes are needed. It may sound cheesy as fuck, but looking at things, aka LIFE, as if the glass is half full is the only way to roll and be happy whilst doing it~ Giving people the forked tongue treatment, as opposed to praise and respect, will without fail, snowball into a cyclic storm of never ending shit and sadness. It will most certainly push good people away, make yourself feel like shit and that's no way to live life-imo~

Anyways, may your buds be frosty and plentiful~ And remember, we only have one shot at this game, so make every day count~


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 26, 2019)

Growyarown said:


> Your summary/review is on point & helped me a great deal with my decision, thank you!
> 
> I’m like you, spoiled with chem & og potency but I like the sativa leaning versions. Not much of a chem d or bubba type effect kinda guy. So I hope the g13/hash adds the potency I’m accustomed to, to the genius Thai. Got the Congo black x g13 as well as the goldstar x snow lotus to satisfy my curiosity.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the Bodhi thread. Worth reading every page. 

Cheers


----------



## lukio (Sep 26, 2019)

right. i've decided im growing my Space Monkey and Cobra lips again this round. i miss that monkey.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 26, 2019)

lukio said:


> right. i've decided im growing my Space Monkey and Cobra lips again this round. i miss that monkey.


Hillbill Approved


----------



## lukio (Sep 26, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Hillbill Approved


haha thanks, bill.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2019)

did bodhi do a Jack Hashplant? Like J1HP or something like that? Any info appreciated, thankee.


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> did bodhi do a Jack Hashplant? Like J1HP or something like that? Any info appreciated, thankee.


He did actually. I was thinking about picking up a pack from JB. It's Herer Hashplant I think.


----------



## InstadovB (Sep 26, 2019)

lukio said:


> right. i've decided im growing my Space Monkey and Cobra lips again this round. i miss that monkey.


I'm about to chop my solo female Cobra Lips. Smells deliciously foul. My favorite


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> did bodhi do a Jack Hashplant? Like J1HP or something like that? Any info appreciated, thankee.


dude that J1HP is a FAVORITE of mine. solid hard nugs, citrus fuel smells, and POTENT. definetly a good relaxing strain. I've grown it out twice now and am defiently gonna grow it again, preserve it, and make fem seeds from it. 

and im definetly gonna learn how to spell definitly some day.


----------



## lukio (Sep 26, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Cobra Lips. Smells deliciously foul. My favorite


yeahhss! shes a winner in my book too! mine smells like rotting citrus funk. was hard picking 1 keeper


----------



## chiefer888 (Sep 26, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> dude that J1HP is a FAVORITE of mine. solid hard nugs, citrus fuel smells, and POTENT. definetly a good relaxing strain. I've grown it out twice now and am defiently gonna grow it again, preserve it, and make fem seeds from it.
> 
> and im definetly gonna learn how to spell definitly some day.


Sounds intriguing, did you find the expressions to be heavily indica leaning? Was it a heavy body stone or a KO punch? I’d think that the Jack might add a little headiness to it. What was your experience?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 26, 2019)

Not that this is bodhi related per say.... but does anyone know of a cut called mud dog? Dont know much about it myself but I do believe it's in its 20's. Also received my favorite cut of sour diesel I have ever held from the guy that popped it years and years ago. Ecsd x wcsd.

A buddy of mine won a 5 pack of seeds from a guy by the name incognito i i believe it was over at 420 genetics for bud of the month. This was a long long time ago. They have kept this cut around for a very long time and I was finally able to acquire it again. So god damn happy today! I'll throw up a pic after it's gotten bigger.

To keep it bodhi related... love triangle yet to be trimmed lol. I love trimming for about the first 5 hours then I dont lol. This is one plant of 6... just me and the old lady to trim. Lucky the calex to leaf is not to bad on most. 
 

When I'm not so lazy I'll throw up a couple bud pics. I lost some of all strains to bud rot despite a damn close to perfect envioment. Incredibly dense buds all around. Other than being a tad more diligent about my ipm and folier shit I'm not sure what else I could have done to prevent this. I'd say I fall within 5% of where I should be envioment wise. Shitty luck this round I guess?


----------



## jp68 (Sep 26, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> dude that J1HP is a FAVORITE of mine. solid hard nugs, citrus fuel smells, and POTENT. definetly a good relaxing strain. I've grown it out twice now and am defiently gonna grow it again, preserve it, and make fem seeds from it.
> 
> and im definetly gonna learn how to spell definitly some day.


Wondering if uHave you smoked that double purple yet?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 26, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Wondering if uHave you smoked that double purple yet?


. 

Yessir I smoked a tester nug. Great berry earth flavor. That’s all I can comment on as I shouldn’t of tested it when I did cause I was already stoned and drunk. Don’t worry I’ll give a full report in a couple weeks. They’re coming down this weekend.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 26, 2019)

Also, it’s an F2 made by @Useful Seeds but still a bodhi genetic.....Dream Beaver.


----------



## maurostu04 (Sep 26, 2019)

Best Seedbank to get Bodhi seeds?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 26, 2019)

maurostu04 said:


> Best Seedbank to get Bodhi seeds?


any seedbank that has the bodhi gear you want in stock.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 26, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> Sounds intriguing, did you find the expressions to be heavily indica leaning? Was it a heavy body stone or a KO punch? I’d think that the Jack might add a little headiness to it. What was your experience?


yeah, a little bit! Its certainly a dick in the dirt smoke, but i found I enjoy things like reading and playing music on it a lot. you know, activities you can do, but from the couch. Some saturday mornings I'll pack a big ol' bongload of it and play some Horizon Zero Dawn.


----------



## See green (Sep 26, 2019)

Dream lotus. This was today after the rain. Smells strong blueberry on this one. ~week 7.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 26, 2019)

maurostu04 said:


> Best Seedbank to get Bodhi seeds?


GLG, JBC, or just test for him and document it


----------



## Stickyjones (Sep 27, 2019)

Some la wookie and ssdd x gg4 f2s at 49 days. I went mostly organic this time around, everything is nice and frosty and growing well but I think I'm gonna hit em with synthetics next time around to see what I can get out of them. Scents range from mango and papaya to bubblicious so far but I'm sure some funk will come out in the next couple weeks


----------



## Stickyjones (Sep 27, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> GLG, JBC, or just test for him and document it


How do you get signed up for testers? I'd love to be a part of that.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 27, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> How do you get signed up for testers? I'd love to be a part of that.


There is an email for it. Someone else asked me recently about being a tester . I am not sure of the " rules " around giving out the email so I emailed Bodhi and asked about it. I haven't heard back yet.
Maybe someone in the know could post about it.

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 27, 2019)

Also found some mold on Gorilla Ghani #2 this am. Not surprising as they have gone another week with barely any sun, cold temps, and lots of rain. After tomorrow it is giving almost 2 weeks of rain and not getting warmer then +12c . Tomorrow will likely be her last day , only about halfway done flowering. 
 

Cheers


----------



## Tstat (Sep 27, 2019)

Outdoors 2019!
Here is SSDD doing her thing:





And A11:





So pleased this season. Gonna be epic


----------



## Tstat (Sep 27, 2019)

Indoors this morning. PU/POG and Goji:





And a shot of outside, after the rain:


----------



## Stickyjones (Sep 27, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Also found some mold on Gorilla Ghani #2 this am. Not surprising as they have gone another week with barely any sun, cold temps, and lots of rain. After tomorrow it is giving almost 2 weeks of rain and not getting warmer then +12c . Tomorrow will likely be her last day , only about halfway done flowering.
> View attachment 4400604
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the response, and emailing them for me, I appreciate ur help. Sorry to hear about the mold issues, nothing worse than seeing the girls rot away


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Sep 27, 2019)

Cherry Queen, day 54.

A little overfed but the buds on the CQ are enormous!! I have 3 ladies of which 2 are very similar with very fat buds but different aromas. I can’t workout the fragrance of n°1 pheno yet, but the similar n°2 pheno has a definite cherry thing going on as does the more slender budded n°3 pheno. Quite pungent too.
I think harvest time estimate for 1 & 2 will be around 75 days, give or take a day or two. While n°3 will be 5 or 6 days earlier. I’ll try and put some better pics up nearer to crop time.


I’ve also got a Blue Sunshine pheno that I’m flowering for the 3rd time. It’s got a really nice happy and horny sativa buzz, a couple of friends have said it’s like some sort of herbal wiagra.
The stone is definitely strong enough but not overwhelming and without any anxiety, I love it! Reminds me of my SSDD Kush pheno keeper in bud structure and buzz, but not in overall plant structure. I’ll post some pics soon.

Here’s a strange thing! First two times flowering the BSS her buds were more open structured, Blue Dream like I suppose. This time she has the gorgeous looking frosty kushy nugs like my SSDD.
Don’t you just love Cannabis!


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 27, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> How do you get signed up for testers? I'd love to be a part of that.


I just emailed them, told them a little about my growing history and then got some. I’ll PM you the email.


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 27, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Also found some mold on Gorilla Ghani #2 this am. Not surprising as they have gone another week with barely any sun, cold temps, and lots of rain. After tomorrow it is giving almost 2 weeks of rain and not getting warmer then +12c . Tomorrow will likely be her last day , only about halfway done flowering.
> View attachment 4400604
> 
> Cheers


Bummer... rare to have great seasons around here as well....


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Sep 27, 2019)

outta 4 I ended up with 2 fems. Not sure how far along they are dont really keep up with that anymore but if I had to guess probably 3 or 4 weeks. They're really starting to frost up nicely especially the one on the left. Almost outta smoke so really hope they are quick finishers.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Sep 27, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> Some la wookie and ssdd x gg4 f2s at 49 days. [...]


Whenever I read “LA Wookie” I hear it in Jim Morrison’s voice...


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Sep 28, 2019)

Superstitious nugz at 4mo cure:


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 28, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Superstitious nugz at 4mo cure:


Those look great! What's she like? Potency, smell and taste? 

Every bodhi order, I plan on getting this. Every order it gets pushed aside for something else. I'll be anxiously waiting for your smoke report!


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Sep 28, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Superstitious nugz at 4mo cure:


Beautiful


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 28, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Those look great! What's she like? Potency, smell and taste?
> 
> Every bodhi order, I plan on getting this. Every order it gets pushed aside for something else. I'll be anxiously waiting for your smoke report!


hah dude I hear you, I dont know how many times i've added it to the cart and then just not got it. thinking I may have to now.


----------



## Stickyjones (Sep 28, 2019)

OtisCampbell said:


> Whenever I read “LA Wookie” I hear it in Jim Morrison’s voice...


Haha, "la wookie sunday afternoon" I'm never gonna look at them the same again


----------



## Boosky (Sep 28, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Superstitious nugz at 4mo cure:


Got some 4 weeks into flower and I hope I get that pheno, looks tasty!


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Sep 28, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Superstitious nugz at 4mo cure:


I just start a pack of superstitious two days ago. You give me great hope  got 10/11 germination. Also start a pack of Snow Leopard v2 freebies, and i got three seeds with double sprout... save two of these, maybe they are mutant or slow veg who knows 

Anyway this budshot is beautifull, hope to get a nice pheno like this.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Sep 28, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> There is an email for it. Someone else asked me recently about being a tester . I am not sure of the " rules " around giving out the email so I emailed Bodhi and asked about it. I haven't heard back yet.
> Maybe someone in the know could post about it.
> 
> Cheers


I think they dont mind sharing email, but only when they are taking requests for testers. I dont think they are at the moment, i remember seeing mrs b instagram recently saying this round of tester is closed. 
They do take on testers many times a year. Those interested should keep an eye on the instagram. And this thread.


----------



## bukstud4u (Sep 29, 2019)

What’s Mrs. B’s Instagram?


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 29, 2019)

Couple shots of Sunshine Daydream post Dry, pre Cure. The savoury butter nose has gone, but now I’m getting like a sour berry bubble gum smell. Initial smoke Tests are proving to be rather strong.


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Sep 29, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Those look great! What's she like? Potency, smell and taste?
> 
> Every bodhi order, I plan on getting this. Every order it gets pushed aside for something else. I'll be anxiously waiting for your smoke report!


Thanks, mate. They are absolutely beautiful nugs for sure.
I had a real think about the smoke report cause I take that seriously, peoples money and time as stake, so here's my opinion:
Smell: Very mild terps, not loud by any means. I get a vanilla & mango scent. 
Taste: I find this coincides with the smell so it's also just kind of a mild generic fruity taste.
Potency: I'll compare it to the other Bodhi strains I've smoked. I'd rate SSDD a 9, BBHP an 8.25 and on that scale I'd put Superstitious at a solid 7.5. It's a very even high and I find those tend to feel a bit less potent.

All this said, let me say this is judging from only one viable female I had (out of 4 seeds). There very well could be stronger phenos in the line for sure.




johnnie twosheds said:


> Beautiful


Best nug photo I've ever taken, very photographic nugs.




Boosky said:


> Got some 4 weeks into flower and I hope I get that pheno, looks tasty!


Odds are you'll get something even better.  Enjoy the hunt.




th6_s6t6nist said:


> I just start a pack of superstitious two days ago. You give me great hope  got 10/11 germination. Also start a pack of Snow Leopard v2 freebies, and i got three seeds with double sprout... save two of these, maybe they are mutant or slow veg who knows
> 
> Anyway this budshot is beautifull, hope to get a nice pheno like this.


Same to you as I said above, I have a feeling that there are even better phenos in this strain than I got.
Good luck my friend. You're going to get some fire.


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Sep 29, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Couple shots of Sunshine Daydream post Dry, pre Cure. The savoury butter nose has gone, but now I’m getting like a sour berry bubble gum smell. Initial smoke Tests are proving to be rather strong. View attachment 4401456
> View attachment 4401453
> View attachment 4401454
> View attachment 4401455


Nicely done are these outdoor buds?


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Sep 29, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Couple shots of Sunshine Daydream post Dry, pre Cure. The savoury butter nose has gone, but now I’m getting like a sour berry bubble gum smell. Initial smoke Tests are proving to be rather strong.


Nice pics, bro.

I just cracked a jar of 4mo cure SSDD and I found mine has also acquired a slight sour berry edge to the buttery base scent. Amazing strain but subtle terps on my pheno, doesn't bother me though.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 29, 2019)

Goldrunfarms said:


> Nicely done are these outdoor buds?


Indoor, organic no-till.. grown under Hlg quantum boards..


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 29, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Nice pics, bro.
> 
> I just cracked a jar of 4mo cure SSDD and I found mine has also acquired a slight sour berry edge to the buttery base scent. Amazing strain but subtle terps on my pheno, doesn't bother me though.


I love the profile on this girl. My first run with her there was just the faintest hint of gas, but it went away not to long into the cure. One things for sure she’s great smoke.


----------



## maverick45710 (Sep 29, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Deer, rippers, game cameras and police in helicopter are all outdoors.


same in my area! i have bad luck every year but there is nothing like a 12' plant growing in the wild.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Sep 29, 2019)

L'il Wolfpacks
 

 

 

Crazy different, eh? The little one went through a phase with no serrations on her leaves, and now she's jus a ball of them, lol!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Sep 30, 2019)

GOOD MORNING! From GG4 x SSDD!


----------



## Flavorcraver (Sep 30, 2019)

Yea so iv been wanting to grow bohdi gear for years and still have not... Wher can I get his beans? Everything is aways sold out.. wonder if anything new will drop soon.. If anybody has any recomendations on strains to try or places to look for his gear id apreacate it thanks!


----------



## kroc (Sep 30, 2019)

Flavorcraver said:


> Yea so iv been wanting to grow bohdi gear for years and still have not... Wher can I get his beans? Everything is aways sold out.. wonder if anything new will drop soon.. If anybody has any recomendations on strains to try or places to look for his gear id apreacate it thanks!


heres a good place to start https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?threadid=287432

all his males and their crosses

as for sites, www.jbcseeds.com

edit: ugh space cakes a freebie now.. giving me an excuse to buy more..


----------



## Stickyjones (Sep 30, 2019)

Flavorcraver said:


> Yea so iv been wanting to grow bohdi gear for years and still have not... Wher can I get his beans? Everything is aways sold out.. wonder if anything new will drop soon.. If anybody has any recomendations on strains to try or places to look for his gear id apreacate it thanks!


Like kroc said, jbc has a good selection, I've also been happy with glg's service.. I'd highly recommend space monkey for ur first try, I found several great plants out of my first pack, some with gnarly purple and all sorts of crazy flavors from fuel to straight lavender out of 5 females they were all top shelf and three yielded great too


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 30, 2019)

Flavorcraver said:


> Yea so iv been wanting to grow bohdi gear for years and still have not... Wher can I get his beans? Everything is aways sold out.. wonder if anything new will drop soon.. If anybody has any recomendations on strains to try or places to look for his gear id apreacate it thanks!


Browse the bad dawg and great lakes genetics threads, then check out great lakes genetics' website.
Buy 2 get 1 free bodhi and they come with killer bad dawg freebies.


----------



## Flavorcraver (Sep 30, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Browse the bad dawg and great lakes genetics threads, then check out great lakes genetics' website.
> Buy 2 get 1 free bodhi and they come with killer bad dawg freebies.


Funny u say that I am placing an order with them just now! Thank you!!


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Sep 30, 2019)

Cherry Queen 1, 2 & 3.
Pics taken yesterday day 56.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Sep 30, 2019)

CQ3


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 30, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> View attachment 4401984
> CQ3


Looks like a couple more weeks to go!


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Sep 30, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> Looks like a couple more weeks to go!


Yeah i'd say so, probably 2.5 to 3 for CQ2

More sativa like than i was expecting.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 30, 2019)

Flavorcraver said:


> Funny u say that I am placing an order with them just now! Thank you!!


Cool, man! What did you grab?


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 1, 2019)

Having little bit germination issues with mothers hashplant, 3 out of 5 seeds never popped

I did get a male and I crossed it to cannaventures triangle kush and my og kush


----------



## maverick45710 (Oct 1, 2019)

i was going to make a order from GLG this week myself. this will be my second time ordering from them. the first order was a few years ago, more cowbell and mothers milk with clusterfunk as the freebie. all were very good and the bad dawg freebies turned out excellent in my outdoor garden. it was a bubba kush x long bottom leaf if i remember right. i was very happy with the service and all the seeds i received. i am leaning toward cherry queen and SSDD this time. anyone have any feedback on those strains or a recommendation for my freebie pick? i am looking for fast flowering and heavy yield. (more indica or 50/50)


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 1, 2019)

maverick45710 said:


> i was going to make a order from GLG this week myself. this will be my second time ordering from them. the first order was a few years ago, more cowbell and mothers milk with clusterfunk as the freebie. all were very good and the bad dawg freebies turned out excellent in my outdoor garden. it was a bubba kush x long bottom leaf if i remember right. i was very happy with the service and all the seeds i received. i am leaning toward cherry queen and SSDD this time. anyone have any feedback on those strains or a recommendation for my freebie pick? i am looking for fast flowering and heavy yield. (more indica or 50/50)


cherry queen is probably not what you want, if you look up a few posts and see that another user is reporting needing anther few weeks at least at day 63


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 1, 2019)

Maybe a few more weeks to flip these TK-Iraq testers. There are a couple really good stinkers in here already with scents that range from skunky to skunky menthol. Fingers crossed for a few girls. I have had pretty good luck with that so far.


----------



## maverick45710 (Oct 2, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> cherry queen is probably not what you want, if you look up a few posts and see that another user is reporting needing anther few weeks at least at day 63


thanks for the heads-up! what would you suggest? the freebie i was looking at is white afghani?


----------



## 2easy (Oct 2, 2019)

Where is the best place to get your bodhi beans these days. Especially helpful if you know that they will ship to aus


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Oct 2, 2019)

2easy said:


> Where is the best place to get your bodhi beans these days. Especially helpful if you know that they will ship to aus


greatlakesgenetics.com






JBC Seeds | Because Genetics Matter







www.jbcseeds.com





Both ship to Aus via stealth.
For international orders you must email them, can't order through the sites.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 2, 2019)

SKywalker x PU F3 #2 & #1 

#1 

#2

Gorilla Ghani #3 just before being chopped


Gorilla Ghani #2 just before the chop


Gorilla Ghani #1 


I have had to cut out a fair amount of mold on both GG #3 & #2 which is why they got the chop. None on the Skywalker x PU F3s or GG #1 so I left them for now. Not gonna be seeing much past 10c and lots of rain , so I don't expect much more to happen with them.

Cheers


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 2, 2019)

Does anyone have any word on the Uplift vs the Angelica? I was wanting to get another Bodhi pack from GLG and im unsure if I want the 88ghp mother or the snow lotus mother combined with the HAOG. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## maple sloth (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm lovin the new update here on RIU. I just might have to start stopping by more often. 

Here's some Bodhi Testers recently kicked off. 100% on both. Mendo Purps x Wookie and OGKB x OMG


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 2, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> I'm lovin the new update here on RIU. I just might have to start stopping by more often.
> 
> Here's some Bodhi Testers recently kicked off. 100% on both. Mendo Purps x Wookie and OGKB x OMG View attachment 4402395


I'm glad you posted this, I read wondering about everybody's progress on the new round of testers. Sounds like you got some great ones to try out


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 2, 2019)

Ok while I admit this is not bodhi per say but depending on results will be a cross with a bodhi male of my choosing.

First trellis on last night and worked down the plants. Will be adding another before I flip and bent tops 90 degrees also. Wanted to flip already but these all spent to long in a coots mix/#3 pot combo lol. Trying to give them a week to get used to new 4x4 home and recover a tad before flip.

Sneak peak...

And very emptyish veg tent. Working on a few bonsai moms, bodhi included. Have a few bodhi seeds started and plan to train the shit out of all in veg from now on trying dif things new and done before. This round is a combo of Kyle kushmans chiropractic, topping(multiple), and trellis in flower. I am aware of the new clones I have look on the yellow side. They will be fine after a root wash and getting into my mix and out of the depleted promix they are in. They also had little light for 2 or 3 weeks. They will be in full health before use.


This is the Beginning stages of bonsai moms/veg. Working on getting another 5x5 and prob 1 or 2 315cmh to start so I can flower 4 in each 5x5 a month apart while keeping 4.7x4.7 veg tent more open so small cuts get light.

Some small beans not shown include 

Bodhi-sky lotus, space monkey 2 or 3 each
Dynasty genetics- salmon river og 2 or 3 each
Red eye- blueberry ice cream just 1.

Looking to make crazy looking bonsai type plants slowly so I can work with a few more strains that will produce well established branching and bud sites, kept small until I need them to get big. Swapping it up trying somthing that worked for me long ago. I have found topping is great mostly with ample time in veg to work in my favor while also helping control size. Multiple toppings and chiropractic practices over a long veg sounds not only fun but a good way to make rugged neat looking plants. Any suggestions welcome! Just having fun with it!

Happy growing!


----------



## tman42 (Oct 2, 2019)

Golden Triangle day 53 of 12/12


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Oct 3, 2019)

2easy said:


> Where is the best place to get your bodhi beans these days. Especially helpful if you know that they will ship to aus


Hey mate, I got my Bodhi order from GLG today no worries.
Great stealth shipping.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 3, 2019)

new Bodhi drop coming soon

heres the new strains:

Master HP (Vintage Master Kush x 88g13hp)

Gypse Eyes (Axis x OMG)

Friendly Fire (Jahalabad Star 5 x PU f3)

Lemon Lassi (Lavender Lemonade x Kashmir)

Babylon Buster (Dreadbread x 88g13hp)

Pillow Book ( Vintage Master Kush x PU f3)

*Name Pending* (Skywalker x PU f3)


Supernatural Selections
Nigerian Space Probe (Big Sur Nigerian x Kashmir)

DLA 12 (Vintage Lebanese x 88g13hp)


Nierika Fundraiser Release
Upper Chuile Annapurna Region Nepal
Comes with a freebie of Acapulco Gold


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 3, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> new Bodhi drop coming soon
> 
> heres the new strains:
> 
> ...


 Looks like ill be ordering seeds again soon, I'm gonna have to get a new tent at this rate pillow book is calling my name.. what's the deal with the fundraiser seeds? They help fund the landrace preservation?


----------



## kroc (Oct 3, 2019)

Woohoo! *Homer Simpson voice* 

Do they usually have the neikera stuff on jbc? First drop i'll actually be around for.


----------



## Hempire828 (Oct 3, 2019)

My Soar plant... the mom is in the middle ready for take off... 1st & 3rd are clones... smallish compact buds with a great aroma...looking for mom to be a monster...this is at 5 weeks today... stacking and swelling nicely...


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 3, 2019)

Liking the new PU crosses, any ideas where and when they'll drop?


----------



## Jaybodankly (Oct 3, 2019)

Babylon Buster (Dreadbread x 88g13hp) has got my eye. I am running the DreadBread. Excellent productive plant.


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 3, 2019)

kroc said:


> Woohoo! *Homer Simpson voice*
> 
> Do they usually have the neikera stuff on jbc? First drop i'll actually be around for.


Usually jbc gets well stocked on all the new stuff. I'm pretty sure it's up to the seed bank on what they choose to stock up on though. They had the Peshawar Pakistan and Oaxacan landraces when they came out so a good bet they'll get the napalese


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 3, 2019)

Jaybodankly said:


> Babylon Buster (Dreadbread x 88g13hp) has got my eye. I am running the DreadBread. Excellent productive plant.


You have any pics of ur dread breads anywhere on here? What kinda smells and flavors does she b.v have?


----------



## Anon25314 (Oct 3, 2019)

Super silver hashplant @ day 45 since 12/12 flip. Lookn nice


----------



## Anon25314 (Oct 3, 2019)

This is lemon penetration at day 45 too


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 3, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> new Bodhi drop coming soon
> 
> heres the new strains:
> 
> ...



I vote for " Stinky Luke " as the name for the Skywalker x PU F3. It has a really foul shit like smell to it during flowering, hence the stinky. Or " Purple Luke " 
I also very highly recommend this strain to anyone reading this 

Cheers


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 3, 2019)

Anon25314 said:


> This is lemon penetration at day 45 too


How is that lemon penetration? I heard it was a good sub for a Sour Diesel?


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 3, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I vote for " Stinky Luke " as the name for the Skywalker x PU F3. It has a really foul shit like smell to it during flowering, hence the stinky. Or " Purple Luke "
> I also very highly recommend this strain to anyone reading this
> 
> Cheers


Purple Unicorn and Skywalker, the answer is obvious, call that Mace Windu cause of his Purple Lightsaber


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 3, 2019)

GLG started a BOGO Bodhi sale today


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 3, 2019)

​


----------



## Jaybodankly (Oct 3, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> You have any pics of ur dread breads anywhere on here? What kinda smells and flavors does she b.v have?


I will put some up soon. It grows with a hard pine scent. Which is not my jam but it cured different, It dries to a spicy, smokey mango, fuelish aftertaste. It has the large stretch that wants support. Large green spears with red hairs.


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 3, 2019)

Jaybodankly said:


> I will put some up soon. It grows with a hard pine scent. Which is not my jam but it cured different, It dries to a spicy, smokey mango, fuelish aftertaste. It has the large stretch that wants support. Large green spears with red hairs.


Sounds great, it's amazing how the smells transform through bloom drying and curing. Cant wait to see it


----------



## lukio (Oct 3, 2019)

TK x Strawberry Milk tester...smells amazing.



think i read yesterday the Strawberry Milk crosses are no more? lost the male?


----------



## Hempire828 (Oct 3, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> View attachment 4403107​


Just don’t know what to buy!!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice looking j1 hp topped and starting to pick up momentum now. Had little light for a couple weeks so grew a little stretchy but now bathing under a true 315 watts and loving it! Considering cloning the top to cut back the node length and flower the cut and when branches catch up would be a good start to my bonsai tree deal I want to do if its worthy of keeping... always clone moms for me never kept a seed for a mom that I can recall right this moment...if not pop more bodhi and that will hit the trash after cutting... Anyone have any regrets keeping a seed plant for a mom? Looks like Indica dom pheno this far. Please input if a seed plant for mom is a bad idea and I'll change things up before moving forward...happy growing!!!

P.s. little saggy due to watering 20 min before pic lol... my veg tent is more of a rehab of sorts. Got some important cuts to me but were not the best health but pest free so they will come back soon...

Very nice pics to those who posted! Beautiful work done here at the bodhi family thread!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 3, 2019)

double purple, oooooh yeah! great stoney, functional high, makes me feel good and happy but not a total couch potato. wife says its the best tasting stuff yet, sort of a creamy earthy fruit, with a matching nose and also some ceder and funk. gonna be doing a full blown report in the next few days. will post that here with photos of the whole plants.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 3, 2019)

Ordered from Great Lakes Genetics on BOGO
Cherry Queen (Fat Cherry Afghan x Old Mother Ghani) and Old Soul (Pinesoul Gogi x Old Mother Ghani)
Freebies: J1 Hashplant and Wolfpack


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Oct 3, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I vote for " Stinky Luke " as the name for the Skywalker x PU F3. It has a really foul shit like smell to it during flowering, hence the stinky. Or " Purple Luke "
> I also very highly recommend this strain to anyone reading this
> 
> Cheers


"Tauntaun"


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Oct 3, 2019)

I didn't grow it, but I picked some Dread Bread up the other day from a local producer that runs a few Bodhi strains. I'm not usually good at noticing or describing flavors, but there is a strong berry/mango thing going on. Some of the better tasting weed I've had in a while. The high is strong and comes on quickly, then mellows out a bit.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 3, 2019)

Hey @Bad Dawg, do you guys know if youll be getting the new drop before the BOGO ends or is it a BOGO to clear inventory for the new drop?


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 3, 2019)

Some night pics of my best SSDD


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 4, 2019)

bongrip101 said:


> Some night pics of my best SSDD
> 
> View attachment 4403288View attachment 4403286
> View attachment 4403284


I have 2 in veg. Hope they turn out like that. Nice. How long did you veg and are you using a 1K watt?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 4, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Hey @Bad Dawg, do you guys know if youll be getting the new drop before the BOGO ends or is it a BOGO to clear inventory for the new drop?


This promo will not last that long. It will be several weeks at least by the time Mr B has time to pack all the vendor orders.
But we will have all kinds of anniversary promos for the month, and some BIG promos for the launch of our new site.
And I will decide what to due with the new Bodhi drop after I have it in hand

We will have the new Poker Bad Dawg shirt promo, a special Black Triangle F2 promo,And a bunch of breeder promos.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 4, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> This promo will not last that long. It will be several weeks at least by the time Mr B has time to pack all the vendor orders.
> But we will have all kinds of anniversary promos for the month, and some BIG promos for the launch of our new site.
> And I will decide what to due with the new Bodhi drop after I have it in hand
> 
> We will have the new Poker Bad Dawg shirt promo, a special Black Triangle F2 promo,And a bunch of breeder promos.


yall have any plans of accepting crypto? I know others dont have issues but personally I just dont feel comfortable putting cash in a mailbox. Thanks.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 4, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> yall have any plans of accepting crypto? I know others dont have issues but personally I just dont feel comfortable putting cash in a mailbox. Thanks.


Sorry ,we have no plans for crypto. And I have explored every avenue for credit cards. But have not found a way I am comfortable with. As soon as the law changes we will have them. 

And the same people that will deliver your seeds to you are the same people that will deliver your payment to me. So if they deliver the seed package ,it is no different than the package with money in it.

But I totally understand your view and thanks for CKing.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 4, 2019)

lukio said:


> TK x Strawberry Milk tester...smells amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4403141
> 
> think i read yesterday the Strawberry Milk crosses are no more? lost the male?



Beautiful picture as always. Wish you could teach me how to use my new camera lol 
Also can anyone confirm if the Strawberry Milk male is in fact gone?

Cheers


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 4, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Beautiful picture as always. Wish you could teach me how to use my new camera lol
> Also can anyone confirm if the Strawberry Milk male is in fact gone?
> 
> Cheers


Here is the quote from Mr B. Sad but true 

*all purple unicorn, omg, and strawberry milk lines are limited edition due to no longer having the select male to make more.*


----------



## lukio (Oct 4, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Beautiful picture as always. Wish you could teach me how to use my new camera lol


thanks man! i can teach you if you like, dude. its my job


----------



## lukio (Oct 4, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4403217View attachment 4403216
> double purple, oooooh yeah! great stoney, functional high, makes me feel good and happy but not a total couch potato. wife says its the best tasting stuff yet, sort of a creamy earthy fruit, with a matching nose and also some ceder and funk. gonna be doing a full blown report in the next few days. will post that here with photos of the whole plants.


great colour!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 4, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Here is the quote from Mr B. Sad but true
> 
> *all purple unicorn, omg, and strawberry milk lines are limited edition due to no longer having the select male to make more.*


Well I am really kicking myself in the ass for not taking cuts of the Skywalker x PU F3 now lol I did however find about 30 seeds between #1 and #2 when I grew them inside. I don't think they are from the GG#3 nanners as there were no seeds in either of the GG. So I figure the Skywalker x PU F3 musta popped some pollen I somehow missed. 
I will be emailing Bodhi about f2ing the 2 testers I have for this round seeing as how the fathers have been lost. 
I recommend even more now that people grab that Skywalker x PU F3 when it is dropped. It really is some great smoke!!!

Cheers


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 4, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> I have 2 in veg. Hope they turn out like that. Nice. How long did you veg and are you using a 1K watt?


Michigan outdoor! I planted in the middle of June so probably 50ish days of veg, 2x stretch.


----------



## jp68 (Oct 4, 2019)

Just took some sunshine heads down and it looks promising is all I can say.3 made it with 2 being sort of similar and one that's a bit more fruitier than the other two which were funky and chemmier


----------



## Anon25314 (Oct 4, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> How is that lemon penetration? I heard it was a good sub for a Sour Diesel?


have yet to smoke it, but my nose tells me this plant is the one stinking up the tent. It will def need a bit more time to finish than the SSH but I think it will be worth. The top 4 colas are starting to get really thick


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Oct 4, 2019)

Gold Lotus (Gold Star x Snow Lotus) coming into form, using plant ties tied to center and corner stakes for support as she definitely needs it already. Bit of a photo dump.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Oct 4, 2019)

I need a quick mic-check please! Does anybody know which Wookie (#7 or #15 or other) was used in the Wookie HP? Thank you in advance! I looked and couldnt find an answer.


----------



## fartoblue (Oct 4, 2019)

Hello lads, I am from UK and looking to order some Bodhi beans from Great Lake as every seed bank over here seems to be sold out.
Would be great if you guys could help me out with a few questions.
Am I right in thinking I have to send Cash as payment to GLG ? Is this safe?

I am going to order 2 packs my first choice is SSDD just because it gets good reviews, is SSDD sativa or Indica dominant? Any advice on what else to order? I need a decent yielder, Indica/Sativa to grow *indoors *that is fairly potent.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 4, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> Hello lads, I am from UK and looking to order some Bodhi beans from Great Lake as every seed bank over here seems to be sold out.
> Would be great if you guys could help me out with a few questions.
> Am I right in thinking I have to send Cash as payment to GLG ? Is this safe?
> 
> I am going to order 2 packs my first choice is SSDD just because it gets good reviews, is SSDD sativa or Indica dominant? Any advice on what else to order? I need a decent yielder, Indica/Sativa to grow *indoors *that is fairly potent.


Well... clusterfunk, silver mountain, some phenos of SSDD some yield shit from what I have personally seen/ some well, j1 hp, space monkey etc. I have been told the 88h13hp dad creates some good yielding phenos in anything it touches... depends on the seed as always. Others here have grown 50+ bodhi strains out and if you search this thread you will find some answers as far as yields go. I'd suggest it, it's a good read filled with some fantastic plants. High times has shit on the bodhi crew round here. If you are new... WELCOME! HAPPY GROWING!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 4, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> Hello lads, I am from UK and looking to order some Bodhi beans from Great Lake as every seed bank over here seems to be sold out.
> Would be great if you guys could help me out with a few questions.
> Am I right in thinking I have to send Cash as payment to GLG ? Is this safe?
> 
> I am going to order 2 packs my first choice is SSDD just because it gets good reviews, is SSDD sativa or Indica dominant? Any advice on what else to order? I need a decent yielder, Indica/Sativa to grow *indoors *that is fairly potent.


SSDD is my favorite smoke, so I've grown a few, and it's a great hybrid for me that's not too heavy on either.

As in any strain, yield depends on you... and to a lesser extent with SSDD, phenos. It's farmin'!

Potency, have you even looked through this thread at all, lol? 

It's totally unsafe to send cash through the mail, but we all do it. In a lot of places it's unsafe to smoke pot, too.

I'd get Space Monkey, too, just for something completely different, lol!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 5, 2019)

Seems #7 is female Wookie #15 male.


----------



## lukio (Oct 5, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> Hello lads, I am from UK and looking to order some Bodhi beans from Great Lake as every seed bank over here seems to be sold out.
> Would be great if you guys could help me out with a few questions.
> Am I right in thinking I have to send Cash as payment to GLG ? Is this safe?
> 
> I am going to order 2 packs my first choice is SSDD just because it gets good reviews, is SSDD sativa or Indica dominant? Any advice on what else to order? I need a decent yielder, Indica/Sativa to grow *indoors *that is fairly potent.


yo sup man. im in the uk and have sent them cash, its all good. their deals are great and i wouldn't recommend anywhere else.

My fave so far is Space Monkey, have posted tonnes of pics of it in this thread. Then Cobra Lips. growing his 88G13 crosses next.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Oct 5, 2019)

this was from a few days ago. She is starting to fill in real nice now gonna be sum fairly impressive yields for 1/2 gallon pots


----------



## lukio (Oct 5, 2019)

Cobra Lips. missed this in the jars


----------



## Blueberry bref (Oct 5, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> Hello lads, I am from UK and looking to order some Bodhi beans from Great Lake as every seed bank over here seems to be sold out.
> Would be great if you guys could help me out with a few questions.
> Am I right in thinking I have to send Cash as payment to GLG ? Is this safe?


I think you can also send a money order to GLG.

Either way, the dude that runs glg is honest. I've done thousands of dollars of business (it really is a problem) with him and I haven't been done wrong yet.

Edit: unrelated, heres a shot of one of my Time Bandits that has leveled up to 11 fronds per leaf. Definitely a neat looking trait.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Oct 6, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> I need a quick mic-check please! Does anybody know which Wookie (#7 or #15 or other) was used in the Wookie HP? Thank you in advance! I looked and couldnt find an answer.


 Hill bill is correct, number seven is used in The Wookie hash plant I found a nice Keeper in my pack that I still run.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 6, 2019)

Sour butter x 88g13hp at 9 weeks with and without flash. Smell is sweet, then it burns your nose a little. Buds are not dense.
A lil lower bodhi bouquet
Smoke report to come


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 6, 2019)

Anyone have any info on the Kodama and the Lush momma? I’ve got some Terpenado with the strawberry milk mother. I’d like to see what the male has as well.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 6, 2019)

lukio said:


> Cobra Lips. missed this in the jars
> 
> View attachment 4403892



Am I the only one that thinks this is an exceptional picture? Looks to be off to a good start as well. As always...

I have done a sort of experiment of sorts and added/modified a tea I have used before. This was one gallon brewed and diluted at a rate of 8oz per gallon... Came out about 7ph and im ok with that. 25 hour brew. Was supposed to be 24 but was enjoying watching the kid hammer dirtbike, 4 wheeler, side by side etc. Really starting to get the hang of it! I dont think the 1 hour will kill me. I considered 36 hours but dont want to add more than necessary to my bed. It does VERY well with minimal inputs and a good envioment. Also have therm x 70 and whole malted barley and a new coffee grinder to play with lol... this go round should be fun.

- 1 cup EWC
- 20ml bio ag ful power
- 1tbsp neem cake
- 2 tbsp kelp meal
- 1/2 tbsp insect frass
- 1 tbsp alfalfa meal
- 1/2-1 tsp molasses (organic)
1/2oz coconut water
- 2-3 tbsp malibu compost (same as base soil) will.With the neem and frass I should be able to call this part of my ipm as well every 2 weeks or so. I may simplify it a bit but just trying somthing new.

About 4 weeks ago I took 1 cf malibu and mixed 60 percent of the original inputs to bed with it. (To reammend after round one in new 4x4 bed) Came out around 40 somthing pounds of minerals and 8-9lbs of ammendments. Filled 3 five gallon buckets to top. I waited 2 weeks or more and I top dressed 2 of 3 and threw down a 12 seed cover crop and gro kashi. I may add the third mid flower with more clover but with a few teas it may not be necessary and may be used in veg tent as a top dress to stretch a few smaller pots out if need be.

Love triangle mama/soon to be bonsai mama...


Things are starting to green up a bit on the mud dog, ecsd x wcsd, so cal master etc. I got that were a tad on the lime green side. Still are but new growth is coming in a good shade of green. Here is an updated pic of veg.

Considering another 4x4 or 5x5 flower space to run 1 month apart from my current. Testing new mostly bodhi seed in 1 and run keepers only in the other. Prob another 4x4 grassroots living soil bed or 4 living soil 30 gallon pots... I dont NEED to do this but it would make great gifts to friends and family if I flowered 4 in old space and 4 in new tent a month apart. Plus I'd certainly never run out...


The topped j1 hp standing proud in the middle. Looks like a nice indica dom pheno.

I watered in the tea last night and strangely my laplata labs durangatang moms 2 side branches shot way up above the middle overnight. Here is what I mean.. shot up a good bit since 9pm last night. This pic is from 10 min ago.

Happy little bugger... sorry for the rant been having withdrawals from my buddys at the bodhi thread. Hope all is well with all of you!

Happy growing!!!


----------



## Blueberry bref (Oct 6, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Anyone have any info on the Kodama and the Lush momma? I’ve got some Terpenado with the strawberry milk mother. I’d like to see what the male has as well.


Lush= suge pure kush x laotian.

It's apparently a cross that Bodhi made and passes around. Only description I was given when I asked about it was that it gets really big. ‍


----------



## kroc (Oct 6, 2019)

preggo Hashplant 4


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Oct 6, 2019)

Cherry Queen 1 & 3 @ 63 days.

Over the last week CQ1 & CQ3 has rapidly ripened. I could take them down now but i'll let them go 70 days. I've taken a couple of day 63 sample nugs. Trichomes are mostly milky but tbh i prefer to take sample nugs from during the last week or so of flowering rather than rely solely on trichome colour. 

There's definitely a lot of locked away aromas in these buds but at the moment i can't be specific, but the smell is moderately strong and very pleasant, fruity-ish on both CQ1 & CQ3. They all look good to very good yielders.

CQ1






CQ3








CQ2
This one's an eleven weeker. Massive sativa buds with a cherry/fruity smell.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Oct 6, 2019)

Blue Sunshine day 63. Needs 70 days+. Very small buds but a shitload of them and very frosty with a lovely smell and buzz!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 6, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Thanks for the replies, I'm noticing a much greater difference between the strains I'm running this time in the time it's taken them to show, and I've been getting curious if it's an indicator of things to come, or just different plants being different.
> 
> Speaking of different plants being different, a buddy of mine just popped some goldstar x snow lotus, and he got 2 seedlings out of one seed!


I had the double seedling with a Goldstar Lotus too! Unfortunately the runt sprout was killed off by cyclamen mites...freakin' cyclamen mites??...I have a knack for attracting weird problems. I still have ten more seeds though so maybe lightning will strike twice for me.

Here's the real head-smacker for me... apparently the main seedling is just a normal baby but the runt is a CLONE! of the mother. So I had Bodhi's Goldstar mother and I blew it. Tell your friend to hang onto it for dear life if it's still alive.

That leads me to a question. Does anybody know anything about that Goldstar mother? Is it an F1 or is it one of the ones he took out to F4? And how does it lean...Malawi or Sensi Star? What a wacky cross...I couldn't resist this as a freebie.

Here's the link where I just found the 2 sprout info:

https://sensiseeds.com/en/blog/top-10-craziest-cannabis-mutations/


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 6, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> Hello lads, I am from UK and looking to order some Bodhi beans from Great Lake as every seed bank over here seems to be sold out.
> Would be great if you guys could help me out with a few questions.
> Am I right in thinking I have to send Cash as payment to GLG ? Is this safe?
> 
> I am going to order 2 packs my first choice is SSDD just because it gets good reviews, is SSDD sativa or Indica dominant? Any advice on what else to order? I need a decent yielder, Indica/Sativa to grow *indoors *that is fairly potent.


FYI, the big UK seed bank has recently restocked a lot of Bodhi stuff. They don't have the whole spread and you'll do much better with GLG freebies but it's an option for you.


----------



## RocketBoy (Oct 6, 2019)

Anyone run Bodhi's DLA9(?) (Kush4x88g13hp) or the lemon g Hashplant?


----------



## raytizzle (Oct 6, 2019)

Amrita - Sungrown in 15 gallon notill living soil. Just harvested on 10-3-2019 and currently drying, it smells super fruity with a hint of lemon. I'm so excited to try it.... I'll be back with a smoke report!

I know GLG is having a BOGO sale right now and I've been thinking about getting Space Monkey and Soulmate BUT I also know that the OMG and Starwberry Milk strains are becoming limited. Should I pick up Old Soul and Strawberry Unicorn? Anyone have any experience with these two strains? Or would y'all recommend another OMG/Strawberry strain?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 6, 2019)

raytizzle said:


> Amrita - Sungrown in 15 gallon notill living soil. Just harvested on 10-3-2019 and currently drying, it smells super fruity with a hint of lemon. I'm so excited to try it.... I'll be back with a smoke report!
> 
> I know GLG is having a BOGO sale right now and I've been thinking about getting Space Monkey and Soulmate BUT I also know that the OMG and Starwberry Milk strains are becoming limited. Should I pick up Old Soul and Strawberry Unicorn? Anyone have any experience with these two strains? Or would y'all recommend another OMG/Strawberry strain?
> 
> ...


Wow...it looks like you've got a super sexy Strawberry Milk daughter already (and grown beautifully taboot). If you're worried about scarcity, I'd consider something from the old males that have gone extinct. 

I'm eager to hear more about the Amrita. I'm planning to pop a few in the near future. How long did it take to finish?


----------



## G t smoke (Oct 6, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Ortega x snowlotus about 6wks in. I ran em indoor before and at chop at 10wks they had hardly any amber trichs. Gonna push em to the limit here if I can but itll be a battle against mold.View attachment 4399362View attachment 4399363View attachment 4399364View attachment 4399366View attachment 4399368


Love that homemade shelter bro great idea I live by the coast and always have mould issues if I push to hard on the Indica leaning strains


----------



## G t smoke (Oct 6, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Deer, rippers, game cameras and police in helicopter are all outdoors.


Straight up bro I had unexpected visitors last year they were persistent little bastards in my back yard too had the ladies caged and wired like bondage suits rippers got fuck all but they know where they are now using my brothers pig hunting dogs for security next year one of them is a dogo cross once while hunting it bit a ninety pound pigs nose half off hopefully it will keep those peasants at bay


----------



## G t smoke (Oct 6, 2019)

Me too I’m keen ran bodhi outdoors in n


rollinfunk said:


> I just emailed them, told them a little about my growing history and then got some. I’ll PM you the email.


me too please bro ran bodhi in no last season


----------



## G t smoke (Oct 6, 2019)

Me too I’m keen ran bodhi outdoors in n


rollinfunk said:


> I just emailed them, told them a little about my growing history and then got some. I’ll PM you the email.


me too please bro ran bodhi in nz last season they loved our weather and I love bodhis vibe


----------



## G t smoke (Oct 7, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I vote for " Stinky Luke " as the name for the Skywalker x PU F3. It has a really foul shit like smell to it during flowering, hence the stinky. Or " Purple Luke "
> I also very highly recommend this strain to anyone reading this
> 
> Cheers


What about ‘I’m your father’i bet there’s no strain with that name


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 7, 2019)

lukio said:


> think i read yesterday the Strawberry Milk crosses are no more? lost the male?


yeah Headiegardens posted about this on instagram 

said the Strawberry Milk and Purple Unicorn dads are both gone


----------



## fartoblue (Oct 7, 2019)

Thanks for all your help lads decided to play safe and go with SSDD and Lemon Hash plant pack of freebies


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Oct 7, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> Thanks for all your help lads decided to play safe and go with SSDD and Lemon Hash plant pack of freebies


Nice choice! I've got an SSDD keeper that's a beauty! I've had her around 3 years, and i'd cut off my left bollock before i'd let her go.

Just this minute sown eight Lemon Hash plant seeds myself. Very good reports coming in about the V2 version.

Enjoy your grow.


----------



## fartoblue (Oct 7, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Nice choice! I've got an SSDD keeper that's a beauty! I've had her around 3 years and i'd cut off my left bollock before i'd let her go.
> 
> Just this minute sown eight the Lemon Hashplants myself. Very good reports coming in about the V2 version.
> 
> Enjoy your grow.


Many thanks for this post Johnnie it has given me a great deal of confidence regarding my choice. I bought from GLG but this is all new to me I am used to going on sites where every detail of what the plant will likely turn out to be are in the description. Just buying beans when the only info is the plants parents is uncharted territory for me. It is the V2 I have coming.

Now I just have to put my dollars into an envelope and wait (I'm from UK) this is also strange but I do like the whole process, send cash and get your seeds on trust, just the way it should be.


----------



## fartoblue (Oct 7, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> FYI, the big UK seed bank has recently restocked a lot of Bodhi stuff. They don't have the whole spread and you'll do much better with GLG freebies but it's an option for you.


Yea Nutbag I think they must have restocked just after I ordered from GLG but no worries the freebies were as you say more Bodhi seeds which is great


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Oct 7, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> Many thanks for this post Johnnie it has given me a great deal of confidence regarding my choice. I bought from GLG but this is all new to me I am used to going on sites where every detail of what the plant will likely turn out to be are in the description. Just buying beans when the only info is the plants parents is uncharted territory for me. It is the V2 I have coming.
> 
> Now I just have to put my dollars into an envelope and wait (I'm from UK) this is also strange but I do like the whole process, send cash and get your seeds on trust, just the way it should be.


You're welcome. I was in the same boat as you as i'm from the from UK too, but it's all good! I now get my seeds from JBC who are great, but the freebie list at GLG is better.
Be aware that your order may be held back by customs and they won't release it until you've paid an extra charge! It's happened to me once out of three orders and it cost me an extra £20 and a two week delay on getting my seeds...BASTARDS!!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Oct 7, 2019)

GSD6 aka Bodhi's GG4 x SSDD F2'd from 17' I love this smoke!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 7, 2019)

Some other pictures of Gorilla Ghani #2 . 
The first one shows how much the branches that broke in the storm yellowed compared to the ones that didn't. 

This one shows a big spot of mold

And just some random shots 





I am looking forward to flowering out the cuts of Gorilla Ghani # 1, #2, and #3 for my first cycle of this years indoor. 

Cheers


----------



## lukio (Oct 7, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> yeah Headiegardens posted about this on instagram
> 
> said the Strawberry Milk and Purple Unicorn dads are both gone


cheers dude. shame that!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 7, 2019)

Blueberry bref said:


> Lush= suge pure kush x laotian.
> 
> It's apparently a cross that Bodhi made and passes around. Only description I was given when I asked about it was that it gets really big. ‍





johnnie twosheds said:


> You're welcome. I was in the same boat as you as i'm from the from UK too, but it's all good! I now get my seeds from JBC who are great, but the freebie list at GLG is better.
> Be aware that your order may be held back by customs and they won't release it until you've paid an extra charge! It's happened to me once out of three orders and it cost me an extra £20 and a two week delay on getting my seeds...BASTARDS!!


 Isn't attitude in the U.K.


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 7, 2019)

La wookie and ssdd gg4 @ 8 weeks. Lawook smells of complex fruit, flowers and liquor and ssgg is like fruit with some sour milk in the background


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Oct 8, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Isn't attitude in the U.K.


Yeah it is. But the selection is limited, even though they have some nice bodhi stuff at the moment it's still limited. Plus the prices are higher and you'll never get BOGO on bodhi seeds at attitude.

Even with the expensive shipping costs from the USA it still works out a better deal than buying from attitude.


----------



## fartoblue (Oct 8, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Isn't attitude in the U.K.


Yea they are mate but a day before I ordered from GLG they were out of stock of almost everything they must have had a drop as I pressed buy now on GLG. Bodhi is £70.00 a pack from Attitude, I got a pack and a free pack delivered for £82.00 so all is good as long as customs don't collar me for an extra 20 quid.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Oct 8, 2019)

GreatlakesGenetics has their new website up. Looks good.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Oct 8, 2019)

Jaybodankly said:


> GreatlakesGenetics has their new website up. Looks good.


Yeah it looks great but the functionality needs some tweaking and I couldnt log in to purchase. I have the last pack of ASS in my cart waiting to hear back from DBJ on how to complete order. My password wont work. I requested to change it, that was fine but then after that worked it wanted to "verify" my account via email and I never got it. Checked SPAM folder... In the grand scheme of things any website update is usually a clusterfunk and DBJ did his gracefully to say the least.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 8, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> Yeah it looks great but the functionality needs some tweaking and I couldnt log in to purchase. I have the last pack of ASS in my cart waiting to hear back from DBJ on how to complete order. My password wont work. I requested to change it, that was fine but then after that worked it wanted to "verify" my account via email and I never got it. Checked SPAM folder... In the grand scheme of things any website update is usually a clusterfunk and DBJ did his gracefully to say the least.


im having similar issues


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 8, 2019)

Is SSDD known to amber in late flower? Checked trichs last week and today and I couldn't find one anywhere, 100% cloudy.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Oct 8, 2019)

bongrip101 said:


> Is SSDD known to amber in late flower? Checked trichs last week and today and I couldn't find one anywhere, 100% cloudy.


I have run Bodhi's GG4 x SSDD three years in a row outdoors and each time I have had ambers. I have not run plain SSDD yet but will soon enough.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 8, 2019)

Took down one Black Triangle at 56days 10/14. Most all cloudy and large trykes with bud leaf 50% amber and calyxes up to 10% amber. Would have let her go a few more days but really needed the space. Also have a seeded one (Copper Chem f2 male) which will go another week or more for seeds anyway. Smells like something but can’t describe it yet. Sticky monster and both bigger than average.


----------



## kroc (Oct 8, 2019)

Well im smoking on a small nug i clipped off by mistake, this hashplant 4 is pretty special. Perfect mix of chem and coffee terps. (the plant had a real strong funk too, skunky armpit ish.) High is great, bit heady since it was picked early, feels like im wearing a tight headband thats dripping warm water lol. You know its good when you set the second bowl down halfway and forget about it. I burn like a half oz of flower a week to myself, and its doing the trick. For my first bowl of bodhi stuff, im more than pleased. Cant wait to burn some in a bong with a proper cure.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Oct 8, 2019)

Finally harvested a ssdd that went her full life. I have a fairly short season. Have one more that needs a cple more weeks that just got hit with a good frost but she is still going strong (fingers crossed for weather) , She has really no smell though? The other has a berry and soft breast milky smell. Smoke report soon, as well as pics.


----------



## dankbydrew (Oct 8, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> Anyone run Bodhi's DLA9(?) (Kush4x88g13hp) or the lemon g Hashplant?


not sure you got an answer, i've got some DLA9 crosses and F2's from two_currents_grow on instagram. i'm sure he'd be happy to help. =)


----------



## Palckl899014 (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi guys I'm sorry to post this here I have an ssdd, blue sunshine and a chemdxssdd and I'm at 72 days but the magnifying thing I have to check tricks just doesn't seem to work well at all I cant tell for the life of me lol what would guys suggest for my problem? If I need to ask somewhere else plz let me know. Not meaning to clog up the bodhi thread. Thanks again


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 8, 2019)

Palckl899014 said:


> Hi guys I'm sorry to post this here I have an ssdd, blue sunshine and a chemdxssdd and I'm at 72 days but the magnifying thing I have to check tricks just doesn't seem to work well at all I cant tell for the life of me lol what would guys suggest for my problem? If I need to ask somewhere else plz let me know. Not meaning to clog up the bodhi thread. Thanks again


take a close up pic, upload it and zoom in...


----------



## InstadovB (Oct 8, 2019)

It's bad when you order more seeds just cause you want a certain freebie.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Oct 8, 2019)

First pic is ssdd 2nd is blue sunshine


----------



## Palckl899014 (Oct 8, 2019)

Sorry both of those were ssdd this is blue sunshine


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 8, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Took down one Black Triangle at 56days 10/14. Most all cloudy and large trykes with bud leaf 50% amber and calyxes up to 10% amber. Would have let her go a few more days but really needed the space. Also have a seeded one (Copper Chem f2 male) which will go another week or more for seeds anyway. Smells like something but can’t describe it yet. Sticky monster and both bigger than average.


Nice!! Ours were rock hard. Early on the smelled of cat piss. Lol.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 9, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> Yeah it looks great but the functionality needs some tweaking and I couldnt log in to purchase. I have the last pack of ASS in my cart waiting to hear back from DBJ on how to complete order. My password wont work. I requested to change it, that was fine but then after that worked it wanted to "verify" my account via email and I never got it. Checked SPAM folder... In the grand scheme of things any website update is usually a clusterfunk and DBJ did his gracefully to say the least.


Hey brother
We are working on the site and things are working out good. Let me know if you did not get the App Super Skunk.
Any one having any problems please read the message below. Thanks BD

*As you all probably know we launched our new web site Monday evening and will have The support of the company that build the site all week. And in the future. But they have set this week aside to work out any bugs. And we are having a few peeps with issues getting threw the firer wall. This is because we up graded to the best security we could to protect your accounts. And will work on getting everyone into their accounts threw the fire wall.

So to anyone that is having a problem getting into there account, Making a order or any other type of problem.
Please send a email to [email protected]. And write account problem in the subject bar.
And explain what type of problem you are having. We will work on these problems as quick as we can.

Please do not send any questions about payments or orders in progress to this email (admin). They will not be able to help you.

Thanks BD*


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 9, 2019)

Far as I'm concerned glg is the shit.... the internet blows though... I'm 100 percent you will get it sorted and then business as usual... the word worry and GLG have never gone in the same sentence. Least I have never heard it... everyone in this thread would agree...


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 9, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Wow...it looks like you've got a super sexy Strawberry Milk daughter already (and grown beautifully taboot). If you're worried about scarcity, I'd consider something from the old males that have gone extinct.
> 
> I'm eager to hear more about the Amrita. I'm planning to pop a few in the near future. How long did it take to finish?


Aw crap. I just noticed you said SUNGROWN along with the date harvested. Scratch the how long to finish question (unless you've grown it indoors too). But I'm still eager for the smoke report and other notables. Also wasn't aware the SMilk dad was gone when I posted. I wonder if he'll go back to the seeds and select a new dad.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 9, 2019)

hey, does anybody have a copy of the tester report template handy? lost it with my last computer. Thank you. 

edit: got it thanks!


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 10, 2019)

Looks like all Appalachia crosses date back to late Oct / early Nov 2012. 7 years old but still cracking.



https://www.breedbay.org/community/threads/bodhi-seeds-release-info.201345811/post-692997




this is the post that mentions the Appy daddy getting killed by a house sitter and fungus gnats



https://www.breedbay.org/community/threads/bodhi-seeds-release-info.201345811/post-693043


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> hey, does anybody have a copy of the tester report template handy? lost it with my last computer. Thank you.
> 
> edit: got it thanks!


I didn't even know there was such a thing. Would be great if someone could pm me it or even post it.

Cheers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 10, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> Looks like all Appalachia crosses date back to late Oct / early Nov 2012. 7 years old but still cracking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would you mind copy/pasting the post about the appy dad death for us who arent members at that forum? thanks.


----------



## R Burns (Oct 10, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I'm just going to tell you I'm a little jealous....
> 
> I really liked the Tahoe og I grew, dare i say from cali connection lol. Found a couple of cuts of fire in there I ran for years. PS x goji sounds killer as well.
> 
> ...


Some of the best bud that I've grown came from that Cali Con Tahoe OG.


----------



## kroc (Oct 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> would you mind copy/pasting the post about the appy dad death for us who arent members at that forum? thanks.


  Oct 25, 2012  


-Bodhiseeds (plantmoreseeds)
 



> Boyz N Da Hood said:
> 
> 
> hell yeah! sounds great b cant wait for those!
> ...


moet is a code name for a super beautiful unknown plant that has lived in the mom room forever, smells like champagne... need to think of a good name for her













> jimmellow420 said:
> 
> 
> I hope your not listing all of them at once, I cant afford but one or two strains at a time. Really is this over a years time you plan on whats on the list?
> I am going to wait to send my payment in for the Chiesel, maybe I will get lucky and get the appalachia hybrids. has anyone done a grow log on them?


it will be slow and steady, and most wont see a release for awhile, thats the one cool thing with pollinating your whole room with a proven male, you just pack em in and let the pollen fly and you know that amazing things will be created....



> damyankee said:
> 
> 
> Wow, that's quite a list Bodhi. You must have some really calloused fingers from all that shuckin'. Couldn't help but notice that the Big Buddy's Lavender X Appalachia is missing from the list. Any other plans for that one? She is amazing and we'll cherish our last remaining girl for a long time to come. No more pain meds after having her and the SSDD for a while .
> ...


no more lavender cut, and i did not have a healthy afgooey for yo mama too... i just put in my moms from my mom room and reclone them....



> Temujin said:
> 
> 
> No '72 Iranian x Appalachia eh? Looks like I better stock up on the Ancient OG!
> ...


i was sad that i did not have an iranian ready, would have been a nice cross. same with the noof. i have a hashplant leaning g13/hp that i used. there will be a hemp milk remix series limited release. these will be the last of the appalachia hybrids the males were destroyed by a house sitter and the last clone just passed from a fungus gnat attack...


----------



## Houstini (Oct 10, 2019)

I feel awful for not keeping my goji pinesoul mom. I loved her. What is the likelihood of me finding something similar in the f2s or something different and even better?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 11, 2019)

Houstini said:


> I feel awful for not keeping my goji pinesoul mom. I loved her. What is the likelihood of me finding something similar in the f2s or something different and even better?


I am gonna say IMHO I think the odds are in your favor if you pop enough of them in your search.
As great as Bodhis crosses are I personally believe the real magic comes out in the f2s.

Cheers


----------



## InstadovB (Oct 11, 2019)

Bad news guy, my space cowboy seedlings dried out. I moved onto soulmate from all the great reviews though. Sorry I coudn't fill everyone in on the space cowboy.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 11, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> Bad news guy, my space cowboy seedlings dried out. I moved onto soulmate from all the great reviews though. Sorry I coudn't fill everyone in on the space cowboy.


I have some space cowboy, next cycle I rotate through ill give em a shot. How long did you have yours? Im contemplating if I need to put mine in cold storage now...


----------



## InstadovB (Oct 11, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> I have some space cowboy, next cycle I rotate through ill give em a shot. How long did you have yours? Im contemplating if I need to put mine in cold storage now...


Only two weeks in rockwool cubes. They were ready for a pot, but I didn't expect them to dry out overnight.

It had nothing to due with the seeds/genetics. Grower error.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 11, 2019)

Some Skywalker x PU F3 #2 & #1




They are smelling as foul as they did indoors.

Gorilla Ghani #1 . The Pinesol smell of this one is ridiculous.




Sorry for the shitty pics, I am still trying to learn how to use this camera in manual mode 

Cheers


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Oct 11, 2019)

A few 5mo cured SSDD nugs basking in the Aussie sunshine.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Oct 11, 2019)

Secret Chief

Lucky Wookie


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 12, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Some Skywalker x PU F3 #2 & #1
> View attachment 4406476
> View attachment 4406477
> View attachment 4406478
> ...


Hows the nose on her?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 12, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Hows the nose on her?


The skywalker x PU F3's smell like actual shit. Its crazy how foul they smell.

Cheers


----------



## Tstat (Oct 12, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> new Bodhi drop coming soon
> 
> heres the new strains:
> 
> ...


PU is a really nice one. I have PU/Pure OG almost ready to chop. I’ll post some pretty purple pics later today


----------



## Tstat (Oct 12, 2019)

Here are the PU POGs. They grow tall and lanky and play really nice with the Goji. They look almost identical, except the PU POG is purple


----------



## Tstat (Oct 12, 2019)

Wow, the new site has way better picture posting!

Here is one pound of A11 from the garden and 1/2 pound of SSDD. I had 2 A11 plants and one SSDD:


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 12, 2019)

Tester Report: Mendocino Purps x Purple Unicorn (Double Purple) 

So I know this report is overdue, I apologize but had an OPSEC breach, and had to shut down the original operation. I was able to take the 3 remaining seeds, and find 2 females in those to test, although what I ended up with was very similar to the ladies I had before the shutdown. I would safely assume that the original would of turned out near identical to how the 2nd round went. 

Flower time: I took these to 77 days, although it probably could of been chopped at day 70 if a grower decided that's when they wanted it. At 77 days I was finding 100% cloudy trichomes with maybe 5-10% amber in there. I noticed that this plant will spit big clumps of white pistils all the way until the end, especially if it gets close to the light. I believe that trait is from the Purple Unicorn dad. 

Stretch: Both plants at least doubled in size, probably closer to 2.5-3x by the time the plant was totally finished growing. Not an unmanageable stretch by any means, but definitely something to keep in consideration. This plant stacks and fills in very nicely. 

Issues: This plant gave me almost 0 issues this entire grow. The only thing I could possibly complain about is the branching strength, you need to tie up every significant branch that will grow buds, otherwise it will bend over completely. I had no feeding issues, no stress issues, no hermies. A very solid plant. Oh, coming back and thinking for a little bit, I did have some foxtailing, but I believe thats because they grew to be about 1 foot from my lights. Mostly on the top buds, so I’m thinking had I been more diligant about that, I would have had a lot less of it. My Purple Wookie foxtailed a bit too, so I’m thinking it might be a genetic trait from the Unicorn.

Yield: These plants certainly yielded on the heavy side. I average about 3-4oz per plant and these were putting out at least 5 per, based on my current setup. A bigger provider than its relative, Purple Wookie. Plant 1 had slightly more spear shaped nugs, tight arrow points all the way up the branches. Plant 2 looked a bit more chunky, less shapely nugs, but provided a little bit more than plant 1. I was very satisfied with the quantity and quality of yield. 

Aroma: As always, this and taste are the hardest category for me to fill out. This plant is funky for sure. I get what I describe as a fruity hash funk. When you break open a nug, you get hit with a candied berry smell, followed up by a sort of orange juice dank smell. Its similiar to HAOGxSSDD in the sense it had that gym sock/orange juice smell. Either way, Double Purple has a very pleasant smell, wife says its one of the best smelling and tasting strains i’ve grown yet. 

Taste: The taste is similar to the smell but less pronounced. I’m sure it will change a bit over the cure. I think i’m finding notes of cedar in it as well, sort of a berry cedar funk. Definitely a pleasant taste even though its a little hard to nail down. Houseguests have thoroughly enjoyed it. 

Effect: This is a really nice smoke, a good cerebral smoke and about 20 minutes in it really starts creeping up on you. Good for smoking around the table with some friends. Conversation really keeps going but when it creeps up on you, everybody seems to slow down a little bit. Not a super strong knockout, but certainly not for lightweights either. I’m having some while writing this report and having no problems staying concentrated, so while I am waiting to further evaluate the effects of this plant and daily activities, I can safely say so far it is very nice, a great smoke for both day and night, and something I am glad to have around. 

Bag Appeal: 11/10! Super purple buds throughout the entire plant, that are entirely purple to their core. Trichomes all over the buds, and with little bright green leaves sticking out everywhere, i’ve been told it looks like “the fruity pebbles of weed” and I was also asked “what filters I used on the photos to make it look so purple”. The lowest my tent got this summer was 72F, so I know its all genetics making it so pretty, no low temps were used to coax out colors. Not super dense, but not airy loose buds either. 

Overall Impression: As I keep typing this, this bud keeps kicking in more and more. I am STONED right now, and loving it. This plant was a BREEZE to grow, it vegged super vigorously, it basically cloned itself it rooted so fast (I think I had roots in 5 days with rooters in a humidity dome) and in flower it took everything I threw at it and didn't complain once. I threw a clone in the flower room so now I’m seeing how it flowers out from clone. I noticed that HAOGxSSDD grew a little better as a clone so I’m hoping that Double Purple improves even more, although it's not necessary to make it any better. Out of the 2 females I finished flowering (the 5 or 6 week ones looked identical up til they died) I would have no problems keeping either of them, and still have both of them until I decide which if any is better. 10/10 would grow again. I think it would sell out very fast if released and could possibly raise a lot of money for a fundraiser auction or something of the sort.

Bottom line, this was a wonderful plant to grow, I am grateful for the opportunity to have done such, and apologize for the long delay in getting this report to you. 

I am reallybigjesusfreak on rollitup and have posted my report in the Bodhi thread there.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 12, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Tester Report: Mendocino Purps x Purple Unicorn (Double Purple)
> 
> So I know this report is overdue, I apologize but had an OPSEC breach, and had to shut down the original operation. I was able to take the 3 remaining seeds, and find 2 females in those to test, although what I ended up with was very similar to the ladies I had before the shutdown. I would safely assume that the original would of turned out near identical to how the 2nd round went.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the excellent, comprehensive report! And it's remarkably well organized for a stoner  ... perhaps that speaks to the clarity of the high....or this template I just heard about. Man, I wish there was one of these for every Bodhi release. I'm sure it took some time but this info is so valuable to get archived.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Love Bodhi strains, but was disappointed to see their granola funk on sale at a local dispensary.
Was hoping these genetics would be kept from the corporate whores whose sole aim is for profit.


----------



## chiefer888 (Oct 12, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Tester Report: Mendocino Purps x Purple Unicorn (Double Purple)
> 
> So I know this report is overdue, I apologize but had an OPSEC breach, and had to shut down the original operation. I was able to take the 3 remaining seeds, and find 2 females in those to test, although what I ended up with was very similar to the ladies I had before the shutdown. I would safely assume that the original would of turned out near identical to how the 2nd round went.
> 
> ...


Great report, nice looking plants! Also, I dig the Nuka Cola poster. Fallout 3 was my favorite game of all time!


----------



## jp68 (Oct 12, 2019)

So been puffing on the 3 sunshine heads I grew out and the keeper blows the original ssdd out of the water , Seriously strong smoke that keeps that mellow happy ssdd profile but with a trippy focused element to it. Damn fine smoke with a sour caramel buttered lemon thing out of the vape that is so tasty its not funny. Smell in the jar is amost the same .Ive popped quite a few bodhi packs but this ones one of the best


----------



## BigJonster (Oct 12, 2019)

jp68 said:


> So been puffing on the 3 sunshine heads I grew out and the keeper blows the original ssdd out of the water , Seriously strong smoke that keeps that mellow happy ssdd profile but with a trippy focused element to it. Damn fine smoke with a sour caramel buttered lemon thing out of the vape that is so tasty its not funny. Smell in the jar is amost the same .Ive popped quite a few bodhi packs but this ones one of the best


This is great to hear. I've been searching for reviews before I committed. I will be digging through this pack soon


----------



## fartoblue (Oct 13, 2019)

I did read that Bodhi had lost his Appalachia male. Are the 2019 SSDD beans from a different male to the older ones?


----------



## R Burns (Oct 13, 2019)

Been waiting to see that Secret Chief. Looks nice. Love the SFVOG!


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Oct 13, 2019)

See green said:


> Dream lotus. This was today after the rain. Smells strong blueberry on this one. ~week 7.


Just curious if you've chopped or sampled this one yet. I'm vegging a few of these out right now I'm getting the most amazing blueberry pancakes smell off of one of them. Really hoping it stays through flower. All of the plants look great, but I've never smelled anything like #3.


----------



## R Burns (Oct 13, 2019)

Been waiting to see that Secret Chief. Looks nice. Love the SFVOG!


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 13, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> I did read that Bodhi had lost his Appalachia male. Are the 2019 SSDD beans from a different male to the older ones?


No he posted a long time ago that he threw the male in the flower tent for one open pollination. I don't think he cloned it. All the seeds are with the same male, he's just been storing them in a fridge.


----------



## fartoblue (Oct 13, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> No he posted a long time ago that he threw the male in the flower tent for one open pollination. I don't think he cloned it. All the seeds are with the same male, he's just been storing them in a fridge.


Mmm, maybe should have ordered 2 packs.


----------



## jp68 (Oct 13, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> This is great to hear. I've been searching for reviews before I committed. I will be digging through this pack soon
> [/QUO





BigJonster said:


> This is great to hear. I've been searching for reviews before I committed. I will be digging through this pack soon


Its potent tasty easy to trim grow and it has decent yields. You will need support though so get ready for that with some stretch but nothing crazy. Its legit Been smoking all 3 the past few days trying to find the keeper and its been beating me down


----------



## budLIFE60 (Oct 13, 2019)

Space Monkey on her first go around coming up on week 4. Popped a full pack months ago and got 3 females kept these 2 and gave the other to a buddy. Growing in living soil 

Space Monkey #1

Space Monkey #2


----------



## See green (Oct 13, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Just curious if you've chopped or sampled this one yet. I'm vegging a few of these out right now I'm getting the most amazing blueberry pancakes smell off of one of them. Really hoping it stays through flower. All of the plants look great, but I've never smelled anything like #3.


Its hanging now chopped 5 days ago. Not only did the blueberry smell stay though flower it got stronger. I did a sample j this morning and its really good. Taste just like it smells. Im sure you will be happy.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 13, 2019)

jp68 said:


> So been puffing on the 3 sunshine heads I grew out and the keeper blows the original ssdd out of the water , Seriously strong smoke that keeps that mellow happy ssdd profile but with a trippy focused element to it. Damn fine smoke with a sour caramel buttered lemon thing out of the vape that is so tasty its not funny. Smell in the jar is amost the same .Ive popped quite a few bodhi packs but this ones one of the best


Help me here, I thought I knew all the SSDD variations, but never heard of that one. I'm especially interested if it does blow the original out of the water... it's my favorite smoke.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 13, 2019)

Here's some SSDD x Wookie #7 at 42 days.

Very strong smells of berries, skunk's butt, lavender, and a tire fire finish, yuuuummmm!


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Oct 13, 2019)

Just popped a starflight guava !


----------



## jp68 (Oct 13, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Here's some SSDD x Wookie #7 at 42 days.
> 
> Very strong smells of berries, skunk's butt, lavender, and a tire fire finish, yuuuummmm!View attachment 4407663View attachment 4407664View attachment 4407665


So I only popped one pack of ssdd years ago and had a buttery berry pheno which didn't make the cut but it was up against the BBHP and LT then . If you want ssdd get one of his crosses with the dad hes using currently


----------



## G t smoke (Oct 13, 2019)

G t smoke said:


> I grew it this year outside popped two seeds two ladies gave one to a mate kept the one with the best stem rub and structure topped once and pinched once nice open plant not a real stinker sweet skunk type smell she liked feedings quite big buds harvest in a week will post up taste and effect


----------



## CopaGenetics (Oct 13, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Help me here, I thought I knew all the SSDD variations, but never heard of that one. I'm especially interested if it does blow the original out of the water... it's my favorite smoke.


Flakey.. Loompa's headband x SSDD is Sunshine Head.


----------



## G t smoke (Oct 13, 2019)

Smoke report bodhi pure kushx88g13hashplant had to pull two weeks early ripper problems so didn’t quiet make it to the end cured for a month Started two both ladies kept best structure and smell,outdoor grow ,gave other two a friend Taste:very smooth and slight sweetness couldn’t quit taste a candy floss flavour but did have some sort of candy floss feel to it hard to explain more time might have brought it out more
Yield:20ounces 120 litre fabric pot organic soil and inputs tap water from outdoors container to let chlorine escape strong branching lots of vigour tipped to create more bud sights (love big buds hate mould)
Resistance: this pheno was very resilient to moldhad small fungus knat problem hit it with the neem oil and diatomaceous earth she didn’t even blink really impressive strong plant
Effect: relaxed and happy feeling after two bucket bong hits great for music and a couple of Heineken’s after hard days work my go to pick me up strain have too much and it night night
Overall:I really enjoyed this strain I noticed the hash plant is quiet dominate having grown ssh and Chem d crosses the same time can tell the difference but there is a dominant thing amongst the three end of the day im stoked on finished product I’m going for more bodhi seeds


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 13, 2019)

Just pulled one of my Sunshine Daydream's from outside!


----------



## kona gold (Oct 14, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Couple shots of Sunshine Daydream post Dry, pre Cure. The savoury butter nose has gone, but now I’m getting like a sour berry bubble gum smell. Initial smoke Tests are proving to be rather strong. View attachment 4401456
> View attachment 4401453
> View attachment 4401454
> View attachment 4401455


Looks nice @johny sunset .
Does that strain still have a super gumminess to it.
Had one once that was a runt and never developed decent enough branches to clone.
But that one was not mild like the other ones. I was very kushy berry and had an excellent flavor.
Also much stronger than the standard one which produces a nice relaxing kind of happy high. Which is very nice.
But this little one had some serious potency!!!
It was kind of like the other one, but much stronger and with an added kush punch that threw in a little speedy trippiness.
I would buy that one again if that pheno was in there more.
But never got a butter pheno.


----------



## jp68 (Oct 14, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> Flakey.. Loompa's headband x SSDD is Sunshine Head.


Sorry didn't state that that was the parents but it seems that theres variation in the offspring and im sure theres plenty of other crosses where it does this or he wouldn't be using that ssdd dad Never seen LFHB before but im guessing it was the other plants that seemed like they could go longer . Keeper is earlier finishing and reminds me of the ssdd with the fruity buttery smell in it.Just find a mom you like that he hits with the ssdd male and im sure it will work out


----------



## jp68 (Oct 14, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Here's some SSDD x Wookie #7 at 42 days.
> 
> Very strong smells of berries, skunk's butt, lavender, and a tire fire finish, yuuuummmm!View attachment 4407663View attachment 4407664View attachment 4407665


Im sure your going to see what I mean with the variation with these. Cracked a few packs of wookie and this cross will no doubt be stronger and trppier Are these testers?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 14, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Im sure your going to see what I mean with the variation with these. Cracked a few packs of wookie and this cross will no doubt be stronger and trppier Are these testers?


These were from a pack I was given for running some SSDD x Wookie testers in 2015. B lost the mom, so they never were released. Too bad, because it was very nice smoke.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 14, 2019)

Black Triangle in the vape. Powerful and relaxing but definitely a high type high. Rapid onset and “lifted” feeling with each hit. Lots of lemon and fuel throughout grow but hard to smell right now and ragweed’s everywhere here. Small amount vapes for a long time, aways good. Her sister was crossed with Greenpoint Copper Chem and is still in the garden.

5 Wookie Hashplant in veg waiting for a place in flower tent.


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 14, 2019)

La wookie and gg4xssdd got the chop today at day 75. Lawook smells floral with a strong burnt rubber/ new tire smell going on. Ssddgg4 smells amazing like over ripe grapefruit


----------



## johny sunset (Oct 14, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Looks nice @johny sunset .
> Does that strain still have a super gumminess to it.
> Had one once that was a runt and never developed decent enough branches to clone.
> But that one was not mild like the other ones. I was very kushy berry and had an excellent flavor.
> ...


Just trying Some now after about 3 weeks in the jar. Im still getting like a sour berry/ bubble gum in the nose. When I first open the jars it’s definitely more muted..... it when you grind it up when I’m getting the bubble gum. It’s definitely Very strong stony high.


----------



## lukio (Oct 14, 2019)

Cobra Lips....hurry up!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 15, 2019)

Looks like I may have 4/5 male Wookie Hashplant showing in veg, damnit.


----------



## InstadovB (Oct 15, 2019)

lukio said:


> Cobra Lips....hurry up!
> 
> View attachment 4408120


I just smoked some last night as it's pending trim today or tomorrow, and holy shit. I've never seen a strain affect two people drastically different. The lady and I smoked some last night. The potentcy killed her with paranoia, loss of words, and hard to accomplish task, but for me, it was a heavy stone at first. Right when I thought it was going to be too much, it filled me with a crazy high energy, quick wit, and a drive to get shit done. I loved it. Very chemmy taste on the exhale that seems to coat the lungs and throat so you can taste it every breathe for awhile. This is great stuff. Unfortunately I only ended with 1 female out of 4. I'll have to pop some more soon. 

I know lukio has grown this before, but this a great freebie I recommend to anyone. Decent yielder as well.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 15, 2019)

Soulmate may be the best freebie I have seen...........ever.


----------



## InstadovB (Oct 15, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Soulmate may be the best freebie I have seen...........ever.


Your reviews are why I have just popped three soulmate beans three days ago.


----------



## Hempire828 (Oct 15, 2019)

7 weeks into flowering... almost there
Soar


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 16, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> View attachment 4408606View attachment 4408607
> 7 weeks into flowering... almost there
> Soar


nice, looks just like mine did. super long wand branches?


----------



## lukio (Oct 16, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> and holy shit. I've never seen a strain affect two people drastically different. The lady and I smoked some last night. The potentcy killed her with paranoia, loss of words, and hard to accomplish task, but for me, it was a heavy stone at first. Right when I thought it was going to be too much, it filled me with a crazy high energy, quick wit, and a drive to get shit done. I loved it.


Yo waddupppp! ha! crazy how it can affect two people so differently...jheeze...lol! 

I'm a big fan of the Cobra Lips, its a great plant! 


InstadovB said:


> 1 female out of 4.


ah sorry dude, think i robbed all the fems! had 5 outta 6 so my next pack will be 0...lol! 4 outta 5 were really solid, smelly and heavy! 

I have a couple in this tent but im running a 4x8 with loads of the cobra and space monkey...flip in two weeks


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2019)

lukio said:


> Yo waddupppp! ha! crazy how it can affect two people so differently...jheeze...lol!
> 
> I'm a big fan of the Cobra Lips, its a great plant!
> 
> ...


Those are two good ones there.


----------



## lukio (Oct 16, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Those are two good ones there.


Popping Chem Kesey, Cluster Funk and Black Triangle on Tuesday next week...eeeeeeeeek! its 88G13 time


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2019)

Black Triangle in my former wax worm box in my hand, sister is making seeds from Copper Chem F2. High grade there too.


----------



## Craigson (Oct 16, 2019)

kroc said:


> Oct 25, 2012
> 
> 
> -Bodhiseeds (plantmoreseeds)
> ...


I cant find what these posts are in reference to. Was there a re-drop list posted of old strains or somthing? Thanks


----------



## kroc (Oct 16, 2019)

Craigson said:


> I cant find what these posts are in reference to. Was there a re-drop list posted of old strains or somthing? Thanks


They were referring to this list of appy crosses im guessing. Below is the quoted post from bodhiseeds (bodhi himself)

"the appalachia hybrids are coming down soon....

heres what you have to look forward to:


mothers milk (nepali og x appalachia)
tigers milk (bubba x appalachia)
lucky charms (the white x appalachia)
sunshine daydream (bubbashine x appalachia)
prayer tower (lemon thai sat x appalachia)
fantasy island (purple urkle x appalachia)
strawberry dakini x appalachia
hollywood pure kush x appalachia
la affy x appalachia
socal master x appalachia
suge pure kush x appalachia
afkansastan x appalachia
dj's blueberry x appalachia
ssh x appalachia
temple x appalachia
cali o x appalachia
atf x appalachia
goji og x appalachia
a13 gorilla arm x appalachia
a11g x appalachia
pinequeen x appalachia
nl#6 x appalachia
tk x appalachia
moet x appalachia
love triangle x appalachia
cheech wizard apple jolly rancher x appalachia
yo mama freak x appalachia
goldstar x appalachia
swazi x appalachia
stevie wonder x appalachia
krush x appalachia
interstellar overdrive x appalachia
bs sweet skunk x appalachia
oldsog ssh x appalachia
pre 2000 blueberry indica
dirty hippy x appalachia
mss x appalachia
giesel x appalachia
ecsd x appalachia
chem 3 x appalachia
chem 91 x appalachia
harlequin x appalachia
cherry pie x appalachia
xj 13 x appalachia
pest x appalachia
g13hp x appalachia
black haze x appalachia
lemon thai ink x appalachia
purple unicorn x appalachia
tigermelon x appalachia


preliminary outdoor seeds being shucked:

swazi x aruba
jamaican x aruba
strawberry blockhead x aruba
lebanese bekaa spear x mothers milk
strawberry blockhead f2

+ alot more hanging..


most of these lines will go into the fridge, some will go into testing, some as freebies, some as pre releases, and the regular lines will be restocked... "

I definitely suggest making an account on breedbay, lots of good info on bodhi gear, and he has his travel logs on there as well. Very cool to read.


----------



## Hempire828 (Oct 16, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> nice, looks just like mine did. super long wand branches?


Got the mom in flower now... how long did your go? Any major problems or concerns out of the grow? If you don’t mind me asking!!


----------



## newguy41410 (Oct 16, 2019)

Anyone know if SUNSHINE DAYDREAM is usually finnicky or not? I transplanted three two-foot tall seedlings from indoor to harden off outdoors in the shade 9 days ago. One did just fine and is now in constant direct sun but the other two are still wilted in the shade. They never left the shade and won't stop wilting. Bringing back inside is not an option. One of the two plants that are still wilted lost at least half of their bottom leaves from the wilting and the other one bottom half has yellowed up horribly. What is up with these two plants??? Such a disappointment as I've treated these seedlings exactly the same as other seedlings in the past and I've never had seedlings look so terrible while hardening off


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Oct 16, 2019)

newguy41410 said:


> Anyone know if SUNSHINE DAYDREAM is usually finnicky or not? I transplanted three two-foot tall seedlings from indoor to harden off outdoors in the shade 9 days ago. One did just fine and is now in constant direct sun but the other two are still wilted in the shade. They never left the shade and won't stop wilting. Bringing back inside is not an option. One of the two plants that are still wilted lost at least half of their bottom leaves from the wilting and the other one bottom half has yellowed up horribly. What is up with these two plants??? Such a disappointment as I've treated these seedlings exactly the same as other seedlings in the past and I've never had seedlings look so terrible while hardening off


This isn't likely related to your specific issue, but...

For me, my SSDD pheno seems to be a larger eater than I like to feed (600-650ppm) and this can/does cause me some nitrogen def symptoms leading to lower leaf yellowing and dropping much sooner in flower than normal.

I'm too lazy to cater to her specifically, but she powers through it and produces nicely.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 16, 2019)

Well it has been a minute since I posted anything so figured I'd throw one up... getting full in flower tent as seen below. Day 11...

The veg tent has changed a tad as I'm trying to decide what to keep and what to toss. Other than that it's getting green again and the unhealthy clones I took on (ecsd x wcsd, mud dog etc. Are all back to health and sailing along... couple sky lotus babys going (3) and 1 single space monkey leading the pack. Also dynasty-salmon river og and a red eye blueberry iced cream... so many seeds so little space lol... and time...

The laplata labs durangatang came out a killer keeper and I have already stripped the mom and passed out cuts due to request. Will def keep her around. In the middle of the veg tent there is a happy j1 hp I'm excited to run as well. Looking good topped and didnt even slow down a day. Just kept on growing so it likes topping... 

The durangatang below.. will post the love triangle when I'm near it soon... not the best example as all I got next to me is small buds but you get the idea...

Happy growing! Some impressive pics these last few pages...(to many to name lol)


----------



## newguy41410 (Oct 16, 2019)

I flipped these two *SSDD *phenos I have indoors to *12/12 lighting 77 days ago (August 1st)!* Are my plants taking longer than normal to finish flowering, or would you guys say they look 77f-ish?? I don't remember my Goji OGs taking this long to finish thats for sure. I had my COB LED way too close to these two plants for a couple weeks in flower i think, although I didn't get any bleaching or notice any negative response. It was about 45 days after flip when I had realized my COB LED were too close and I raised the lights father away... wondering if I had the lights too close maybe and it stalled bud growth? Or do they look on track and i'm just over thinking?

Anyway, I scoped them today with a loupe and still mostly clear trichomes...



























2 different SSDD phenos in PPK Hydro @ 650-ish PPM


----------



## newguy41410 (Oct 16, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> This isn't likely related to your specific issue, but...
> 
> For me, my SSDD pheno seems to be a larger eater than I like to feed (600-650ppm) and this can/does cause me some nitrogen def symptoms leading to lower leaf yellowing and dropping much sooner in flower than normal.
> 
> I'm too lazy to cater to her specifically, but she powers through it and produces nicely.


hey priest, i kinda get the feeling my SSDD plants stalled or delayed bud growth. (I posted about it above). I fed 650-ish PPM most the time myself, do you think my perceived lack of bud growth can be attributed to the fact that I didn't exceed 650-ish PPM in my feeding? Its been about 77 days since i flipped to flower and they seem to not be close to harvest yet. I'm really hoping I'm just overthinking things and that they are on schedule haha


----------



## Houstini (Oct 16, 2019)

newguy41410 said:


> hey priest, i kinda get the feeling my SSDD plants stalled or delayed bud growth. (I posted about it above). I fed 650-ish PPM most the time myself, do you think my perceived lack of bud growth can be attributed to the fact that I didn't exceed 650-ish PPM in my feeding? Its been about 77 days since i flipped to flower and they seem to not be close to harvest yet. I'm really hoping I'm just overthinking things and that they are on schedule haha


They look healthy. I’d say your grow is on point and they’ll be done when they’re done


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 16, 2019)

Houstini said:


> They look healthy. I’d say your grow is on point and they’ll be done when they’re done


 Although I prefer a living soil to hydro.... I agree with the above. They look good to me and not overfed etc. I'd prob start lowering the feed and start thinking flush. I have never seen or heard SSDD going past 12 weeks. I'm sure I dont need to tell you that... looks like a nice scrog set up as well and a pretty decently managed canopy imo. Looks to me like you have your system dialed and I dont think you will be to dissatisfied with the yield. You got some smoke coming lol...
Happy growing!


Was just down in my veg tent and noticed when watering my love triangle mom I still have ( for now have not decided ) that its spitting new branches from old preflowers. Not all my moms do this. Have seen it a few times but still cool.... this is happening after a haircut or 2 ...


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Oct 16, 2019)

newguy41410 said:


> hey priest, i kinda get the feeling my SSDD plants stalled or delayed bud growth. (I posted about it above). I fed 650-ish PPM most the time myself, do you think my perceived lack of bud growth can be attributed to the fact that I didn't exceed 650-ish PPM in my feeding? Its been about 77 days since i flipped to flower and they seem to not be close to harvest yet. I'm really hoping I'm just overthinking things and that they are on schedule haha


I agree with the other guys here, mate, your SSDD looks absolutely fine & healthy.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 17, 2019)

newguy41410 said:


> hey priest, i kinda get the feeling my SSDD plants stalled or delayed bud growth. (I posted about it above). I fed 650-ish PPM most the time myself, do you think my perceived lack of bud growth can be attributed to the fact that I didn't exceed 650-ish PPM in my feeding? Its been about 77 days since i flipped to flower and they seem to not be close to harvest yet. I'm really hoping I'm just overthinking things and that they are on schedule haha


I’ve dealt with slow growth before and for me it was a lack of light issue 

when I dropped my lights down closer the plants started growing faster


----------



## newguy41410 (Oct 17, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> I’ve dealt with slow growth before and for me it was a lack of light issue
> 
> when I dropped my lights down closer the plants started growing faster


did you find that it _delayed _bud growth and still got a good harvest or did it affect your yield as if you had _lost/wasted_ time with the lack of light?


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 17, 2019)

newguy41410 said:


> did you find that it _delayed _bud growth and still got a good harvest or did it affect your yield as if you had _lost/wasted_ time with the lack of light?


it just delayed everything by about 3 weeks

buds still grew big and the smoke was good,just grew at an extremely slow rate

after i got a meter to test the par I realized needed to move the lights closer


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 17, 2019)

I just wanted to say for any organic growers on the bodhi thread.... this is a bad ass kit and works wonders when used correct. Try it and you wont be disappointed I promise



This is buildasoil.com picture it was not taken by me but I dont mind giving others here in insight to what is working well for me. BAS kicks ass... they call it the ipm #1 kit. There essential oils are the best I have used and they offer info on it as well. Very helpful folks over there. Fast delivery and response to questions. Very recommended and trustworthy... kis organics is ok in my book as well. Bout the same but I started with BAS so why fix what ain't broke. I would recommend both due to service and quality of products. I and many close to me have used both.

There (both BAS and kis organics) neem products are on another level as well. Have not found any that truly compare. Dyna gro I think it was was the only other that was great but to me anyway not as good and I believe more expensive in the end. Figured it was worth a mention. Keeps my bodhi babies happy! 

Happy growing!!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm going to say it again... I think you are just doing what I do sometimes and being overly paranoid somthing is not right. Your grow looks good and I would not overthink it. Looks good, not overfed and they may not be huge yielding phenos. Maybe it's me but I think in 2 weeks time you will be back here saying how happy you are with how it turned out... JMHO... well done regardless. I think I'm now in a position after all these years to tell you it's all good let it ride and reep the rewards soon... if I suck please criticize me lol.

This was to @newguy41410 for some reason my phone sucks today...

Happy growing!!!


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Oct 17, 2019)

Hey guys I usually lurk on here but remember a poster here was going to make f2s on the dank Sinatra or ss4. He said he was gonna pass them out cheaply or on the house. I can't recall the user on here and I suck using the search engine. Someone posted what those packs would be worth on IG and the guy commented "not much by the the time I get to my f2" or something along those lines. If anyone can give me a bit of a memory jog I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Oct 17, 2019)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Hey guys I usually lurk on here but remember a poster here was going to make f2s on the dank Sinatra or ss4. He said he was gonna pass them out cheaply or on the house. I can't recall the user on here and I suck using the search engine. Someone posted what those packs would be worth on IG and the guy commented "not much by the the time I get to my f2" or something along those lines. If anyone can give me a bit of a memory jog I would appreciate it very much.


Useful handed out some dank Sinatra F2s earlier this year as freebies. Not sure who he got them from though..


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Oct 17, 2019)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Hey guys I usually lurk on here but remember a poster here was going to make f2s on the dank Sinatra or ss4. He said he was gonna pass them out cheaply or on the house. I can't recall the user on here and I suck using the search engine. Someone posted what those packs would be worth on IG and the guy commented "not much by the the time I get to my f2" or something along those lines. If anyone can give me a bit of a memory jog I would appreciate it very much.


Dank Sinatra f2 - Torontoke or Nube
Sunshine #4 f2 - Me


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 17, 2019)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Hey guys I usually lurk on here but remember a poster here was going to make f2s on the dank Sinatra or ss4. He said he was gonna pass them out cheaply or on the house. I can't recall the user on here and I suck using the search engine. Someone posted what those packs would be worth on IG and the guy commented "not much by the the time I get to my f2" or something along those lines. If anyone can give me a bit of a memory jog I would appreciate it very much.


Not 100% on this, but I think @reallybigjesusfreak has some projects in the works.


----------



## newguy41410 (Oct 17, 2019)

i would love to have some elite cuts of bodhi gear in my garden. Would anyone happen to know of any sources in california that might happen to have elite cuts of bodhi's for sale? I've never grown someone else's cut before and would love to see how someone's keeper, especially bodhi's, stacks up to what I've been growing


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Oct 17, 2019)

yeah I may have let her get to close to the light lol. Had 2 tie her up twice she keeps falling over. Not really big buds but really dense solid ones


----------



## InstadovB (Oct 17, 2019)

I love the sunshine daydream koozie GLG! Thanks for the service as always. I was also glad to see a bad dawg cbd cross.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 17, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well it has been a minute since I posted anything so figured I'd throw one up... getting full in flower tent as seen below. Day 11...View attachment 4409097
> 
> The veg tent has changed a tad as I'm trying to decide what to keep and what to toss. Other than that it's getting green again and the unhealthy clones I took on (ecsd x wcsd, mud dog etc. Are all back to health and sailing along... couple sky lotus babys going (3) and 1 single space monkey leading the pack. Also dynasty-salmon river og and a red eye blueberry iced cream... so many seeds so little space lol... and time...View attachment 4409100
> 
> ...


that looks amazing!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 17, 2019)

Sup guys, found a beauty in a pack of Dream Lotus. Looking like she's gonna be the biggest yielder as well. Hoping the smoke is as good as she looks and smells. The other 2 DL I have smell earthy and musty but this potential keeper smells so fruity and sweet on the stem and leaf rub. Anybody else found this with the DL? All 3 lean towards the Sativa side. Can't wait.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Oct 17, 2019)

newguy41410 said:


> i would love to have some elite cuts of bodhi gear in my garden. Would anyone happen to know of any sources in california that might happen to have elite cuts of bodhi's for sale? I've never grown someone else's cut before and would love to see how someone's keeper, especially bodhi's, stacks up to what I've been growing


Check out Radio Ridge Nursery he should have Bodhi gear.


----------



## thenasty1 (Oct 17, 2019)

sun ra, week 3-4ish
i waited too long to get good individual shots, but there are four girls in there. front right sprouted and had dropped its shell in less than 24 hours. three of them have similar structure (about what youd expect judging by their parentage), one is comically stretchy. no real nose to any yet aside from a muddled, hashy, vaguely og-ish sort of smell. ill get more pics up as they progress


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Oct 18, 2019)

BBHP nugs at 5mo cure. This pheno is much more hashplant than blueberry.


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 18, 2019)

thenasty1 said:


> sun ra


If you find Earth bor-ing, just the same old same thing... Just a taste of the guy that inspired this strains name, because he's not too well known.


----------



## R Burns (Oct 18, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> I love the sunshine daydream koozie GLG! Thanks for the service as always. I was also glad to see a bad dawg cbd cross.


Oh shit, really? I want one. This came with the recent bogo orders? Nice!


----------



## thenasty1 (Oct 18, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> If you find Earth bor-ing, just the same old same thing... Just a taste of the guy that inspired this strains name, because he's not too well known.


that was my first thought when i read about this strain. a friend of mine put me on to sun ra a few years back. we were just getting into analog synths and various weird musical stuff at the time, and he came through one day like "dude you have to watch this". hes definitely a rare breed of human/musician


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 18, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I just wanted to say for any organic growers on the bodhi thread.... this is a bad ass kit and works wonders when used correct. Try it and you wont be disappointed I promise
> 
> View attachment 4409339
> 
> ...


I'm using their "Big-6" micronutrients and I'm very happy with it. It focuses on Mn deficiencies, which is a common problem for me.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 18, 2019)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I'm using their "Big-6" micronutrients and I'm very happy with it. It focuses on Mn deficiencies, which is a common problem for me.



Very good product I keep around as well. Its. Basicly tm7 but with no added iron. I believe bio ag makes it for them. I dont add it every watering. More like an in case thing every 4-8.. lots of minerals in coots mix so it was mostly a precaution more than a necessity. One thing from bio ag I do use alot is ful power at 15-20ml per gallon. Watering,foliar and teas as well



OGcloud808 said:


> that looks amazing!


 Thank you I appreciate hearing that. Keeps me trying to find more fire and trying to push them genetically now that my bed seems happy. 


All these seeds were started same day and clearly the monkey is winning the race. After a ton of males I hope for a stellar fe fe I can keep forever. Also can see a sky lotus baby exhibiting a part webbed leaf

God damn it that monkey better be a female!!!! I have had to wait so long I figure I'm due for a keeper! If it's a male maybe a cross in my future??? MSS, SO CAL MASTER KUSH, DURANGATANG X SPACE MONKEY???
Happy growing!


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Oct 18, 2019)

freewanderer04 said:


> Sup guys, found a beauty in a pack of Dream Lotus. Looking like she's gonna be the biggest yielder as well. Hoping the smoke is as good as she looks and smells. The other 2 DL I have smell earthy and musty but this potential keeper smells so fruity and sweet on the stem and leaf rub. Anybody else found this with the DL? All 3 lean towards the Sativa side. Can't wait.


I started 4 and got 4 females. None have been flipped yet. One is leaning pretty strongly sativa, one indica, and 2 kind of in the middle. 3 of them have similary fruity/musky smells, with different fruit:musk ratios, but one of the medium ones has a really strong blueberry smell. It reminds me of Krusteaz blueberry pancake mix. The sativa leaner started off so lanky and stretchy I almost tossed it, but it's becoming a monster!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 18, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Very good product I keep around as well. Its. Basicly tm7 but with no added iron. I believe bio ag makes it for them. I dont add it every watering. More like an in case thing every 4-8.. lots of minerals in coots mix so it was mostly a precaution more than a necessity. One thing from bio ag I do use alot is ful power at 15-20ml per gallon. Watering,foliar and teas as well


I've been getting my soil tested for several years now and Mn is always low. Kelp and rock dust doesn't have enough Zn or Mn to fix deficiencies. Also, I use the Cootz recipe. There is no fix for Mn def in that mix.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 18, 2019)

I left a couple bottom branches on the Gorilla Ghani when I chopped them. 
#3 


#2


#1



Cheers


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 18, 2019)

It's been a while since I posted in this thread. I was running Black Raz for the last couple of years, but I recently had a bad spidermite infestation and it forced me to cut everything down. Looking on the bright side, I have a big stash of Bodhi freebiees that I have been gathering and I'm thinking about popping like 5 packs. It's a bunch of packs like LoJack, GG4xSSDD, Terpenado, Lando's stash, and Hindu Kush. It's been a while since I cut everything down like this, so what better time to go through a bunch of free seeds.


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 18, 2019)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Dank Sinatra f2 - Torontoke or Nube
> Sunshine #4 f2 - Me


It was Nube. I have some of his Dank Sinatra f2s also. They were freebies that went with a Useful purchase for awhile before the '79 Xmas freebies. The Useful thread has more info on it.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 18, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> I love the sunshine daydream koozie GLG! Thanks for the service as always. I was also glad to see a bad dawg cbd cross.


The Atonic x Apollo has been grown and found some very upbeat meds. It does carry a buz on the pheno that I smoked on but was also very relaxing ,feel good. Not couch lock. lemony fruity taste. Average to Above average yield. But the atonic mother is a very strong branched plant that yeilds very well.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 18, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> It was Nube. I have some of his Dank Sinatra f2s also. They were freebies that went with a Useful purchase for awhile before the '79 Xmas freebies. The Useful thread has more info on it.


ain't heered from him in a minute, hope he's ok, got one of his Bewitched f2/3? x J1HP gals up and goin. Those Danks are very nice, way easy to grow, stay short, stout and pleasantly surprising strong meds. JME


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 18, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> The Atonic x Apollo has been grown and found some very upbeat meds. It does carry a buz on the pheno that I smoked on but was also very relaxing ,feel good. Not couch lock. lemony fruity taste. Average to Above average yield. But the atonic mother is a very strong branched plant that yeilds very well.


That sounds right up my alley! I just received a pack of that from you, myself, as well as a Stardawg J / Apollo. I couldn't be happier...you hit three of my main areas of interest with 2 packs (A11, chem family, and a new-found interest in daytime CBD strains). Do you have any info to add on the Stardawg cross? What's the "J" cut like?

I suppose this is getting off topic but I imagine a lot of Bodhi growers received those freebies recently. To add some Bodhi content... did the A11 F4 come from him or elsewhere?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 18, 2019)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I've been getting my soil tested for several years now and Mn is always low. Kelp and rock dust doesn't have enough Zn or Mn to fix deficiencies. Also, I use the Cootz recipe. There is no fix for Mn def in that mix.
> View attachment 4409772



I very much appreciate this info. How do you go about useing the big 6 if you dont mind me asking. What would you recommend after your testing and was the difference noticed?

I ment to post this last night as I often dont open my tent all the way.... the girls are looking good but one (sensi star) is very short so that one ya dont really notice... Flower has started at day 13, lots going on..
Sneak peak..


 GSC, lots of branching on this one.

 here is my Mass super skunk. Lower branch.

In the first pic MSS front left, GSC back left, so cal master kush front right, sensi in back right(cant see). All of them spent WAY to long in coots mix and started getting deficient. (Bout 3 months), maybe one tea... I was very busy and lazy. The so cal leaves got some twist going but within 2 weeks of transplant all 4 bounced back in new growth and flipped. I was able to take a clean cut of the so cal and have it very very happy in veg tent. I thought it may be cool to take the sensi, so cal or MSS, ecsd x wcsd (in veg) and make a bodhi cross with some old flavor. They are all 20-25 + years old, short of the gsc. Judging currently the sour d, MSS or so cal will get some bodhi pollen. I'm partial to the mass looks wise so far.

I topped the j1 hp a 2nd time and upped to a #3 pot. In hopefully 7 or 8 weeks be moving into flower along with a couple others. I figure if I feed a few teas and everything else is on point it should last that long... I am excited for what the future may hold the j1 looks appealing thus far to me... anyway...

Happy growing!


----------



## tman42 (Oct 18, 2019)

Golden Triangle day 70 of 12/12


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 19, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I very much appreciate this info. How do you go about useing the big 6 if you dont mind me asking. What would you recommend after your testing and was the difference noticed?


I just started using Big 6 but the soil test that I had done afterwards showed that Mn and other micros were just fine... I don't see anything wrong with your plants at all. I think that I was just excited to see someone else using build-a-soil


----------



## Warpedpassage (Oct 19, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> If you find Earth bor-ing, just the same old same thing... Just a taste of the guy that inspired this strains name, because he's not too well known.


Always coming through with the dank observations and reports!


----------



## Warpedpassage (Oct 19, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Golden Triangle day 70 of 12/12
> View attachment 4410034View attachment 4410035View attachment 4410036


Nice job! Do i spy with my little eye some bridgelux strips eb2 , or are those Samsung?


----------



## tman42 (Oct 19, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Nice job! Do i spy with my little eye some bridgelux strips eb2 , or are those Samsung?


First run with LEDs, Cree mixed, 1920 watts and thank you!


----------



## Warpedpassage (Oct 19, 2019)

tman42 said:


> First run with LEDs, Cree mixed, 1920 watts and thank you!


Can i ask how many sq ft you cover with the 1920?


----------



## R Burns (Oct 19, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Golden Triangle day 70 of 12/12
> View attachment 4410034View attachment 4410035View attachment 4410036


There is a proper finish. Beautifully done!


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 19, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Golden Triangle day 70 of 12/12
> View attachment 4410034View attachment 4410035View attachment 4410036


Gotdam that’s a beauty


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Oct 19, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Golden Triangle day 70 of 12/12
> View attachment 4410034View attachment 4410035View attachment 4410036


Beauty!


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Oct 19, 2019)

Has anybody else had germination problems with the Bodhi freebies from JBC Seeds?

I’d sown the whole pack of Soul Mate freebies and only 3 germinated. Being disappointed with that i then sowed 9 more Soul Mate seeds that I purchased from Attitude about 12 months earlier, and all 9 popped and grew, leaving me with a total of 7 girls from 12 seeds.

Lemon Hashplant V2 freebie was sown about 10 days ago and out of 12 seeds only 5 popped with 1 of those dying after a few days leaving me with just 4.

I’ve been growing Bodhi stuff for a few years now and never had these problems before. JBC have been very good to deal with but these freebie germination rates are a concern.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 19, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Has anybody else had germination problems with the Bodhi freebies from JBC Seeds?
> 
> I’d sown the whole pack of Soul Mate freebies and only 3 germinated. Being disappointed with that i then sowed 9 more Soul Mate seeds that I purchased from Attitude about 12 months earlier, and all 9 popped and grew, leaving me with a total of 7 girls from 12 seeds.
> 
> ...



JMHO but I believe it's more the luck of the draw. JBC and GLG are both great to deal with and I personally never had this problem but I have with other freebies. To my knowlage freebies are often stock that is a bit older but I can not say for positive. For me as long as i end up with a winner to hold onto for some time after I'm just ok with it.
Bottom line is it does suck though. If I have the room I'll leave my slow growing babies to catch up and if I dont I cull a few anyway so it's all the same. If I had a whole basement I might be more dissatisfied. 

Mark my words... you will have this shitty luck but in 8-12 weeks we will all be drooling over the ones that survived. Good luck my friend. Maybe @baddawg can tell us how the freebie stock works? I have 10 year old packs I sow from time to time and sometimes 100 percent others only 5 of 10...
Bodhi almost always 100 percent free or not. 
I think you just got unlucky this time.. take a cut in case of somthing spectacular!!!



MustangStudFarm said:


> I just started using Big 6 but the soil test that I had done afterwards showed that Mn and other micros were just fine... I don't see anything wrong with your plants at all. I think that I was just excited to see someone else using build-a-soil


I have that same excitment as you! I love bas and they have my loyalty and have certainly earned it. Now that I know you are in the same mix I'll be more diligent to take notes that may help one of us later... considering the soil test as well myself. Then again my plants almost always tell me if somthing is wrong. Glad we clashed here...
Happy growing!


----------



## jp68 (Oct 19, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Has anybody else had germination problems with the Bodhi freebies from JBC Seeds?
> 
> I’d sown the whole pack of Soul Mate freebies and only 3 germinated. Being disappointed with that i then sowed 9 more Soul Mate seeds that I purchased from Attitude about 12 months earlier, and all 9 popped and grew, leaving me with a total of 7 girls from 12 seeds.
> 
> ...


Ive bought multiple packs from jbc with no problem. Just cracked some dla6 from a year or so ago and all of them cracked


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Oct 19, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> JMHO but I believe it's more the luck of the draw. JBC and GLG are both great to deal with and I personally never had this problem but I have with other freebies. To my knowlage freebies are often stock that is a bit older but I can not say for positive. For me as long as i end up with a winner to hold onto for some time after I'm just ok with it.
> Bottom line is it does suck though. If I have the room I'll leave my slow growing babies to catch up and if I dont I cull a few anyway so it's all the same. If I had a whole basement I might be more dissatisfied.
> 
> Mark my words... you will have this shitty luck but in 8-12 weeks we will all be drooling over the ones that survived. Good luck my friend. Maybe @baddawg can tell us how the freebie stock works? I have 10 year old packs I sow from time to time and sometimes 100 percent others only 5 of 10...
> ...


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Oct 19, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Ive bought multiple packs from jbc with no problem. Just cracked some dla6 from a year or so ago and all of them cracked


Thanks, that's good to know. Seems i just got unlucky.


----------



## maple sloth (Oct 19, 2019)

OGKB x OMG and Mendo Purps x Wookie Testers


You can pretty much tell the ghanis in the picture, they are not 100% happy. Overall health is all good tho.


----------



## tman42 (Oct 19, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Can i ask how many sq ft you cover with the 1920?


50ft2 (5x10 tent)


----------



## tman42 (Oct 19, 2019)

R Burns said:


> There is a proper finish. Beautifully done!


Thank you very much!


----------



## tman42 (Oct 19, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Gotdam that’s a beauty


Thank you!


----------



## tman42 (Oct 19, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Beauty!


Thanks man!


----------



## Nu-Be (Oct 19, 2019)

Happy Fall 2019 bodhi friends. 

I finished the gifted plants grow and came out with a couple of spectacular bodhi seeds specimens. Here's how the Lucky Charms F2 turned out:



(Thanks to the friendly grower who made these F2, she made the same F2 stock @torontoke used in his LC F3 and More Cowbell x Lucky Charms F2 that @Bodyne is now running).

The full grow thread from start to finish + smoke report is over at BreedBay: https://www.breedbay.org/community/threads/lucky-charms-f2-the-white-x-appalachia.201366115/

I'll post the Godhead after I'm done with the smoke report.



natureboygrower said:


> Nice to see you around,Nu-be.Your soil mix and sips recommendations were spot on


Glad to hear it! May all your endeavors be fruitful and fun! 

Here's that very simplified soil recipe (with lots of notes, so take care to read them all and ask questions in PM) in case anyone else was interested. Many thanks and all credit to @Rasta Roy for his help with this soil mix. This riffs on Coots mix, but without the deficiencies and extra stuff. Plants love it the whole way through.



maple sloth said:


> Hey Nu-Be I gotta ask, why do you say not to ask for the tester email address? If I had to guess your heart is in the right place and don't want to promote it to the seed scabs....... but I wonder if this is ultimately detrimental or beneficial to them.
> 
> I only ask because I've had a couple DM's asking for the address myself as well as the fact that the email is prefaced with:
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right, and thanks for bringing this up. I'm sorry - I was trying to encourage searching, not discourage new testers. I agree with you that it probably is safe to share. Next time I'll just post "please search this thread or @mrs_bodhi on IG for the tester email." 



DarthPlagueis said:


> Hey guys I usually lurk on here but remember a poster here was going to make f2s on the dank Sinatra or ss4. He said he was gonna pass them out cheaply or on the house. I can't recall the user on here and I suck using the search engine. Someone posted what those packs would be worth on IG and the guy commented "not much by the the time I get to my f2" or something along those lines. If anyone can give me a bit of a memory jog I would appreciate it very much.


Hey man, as @Weliveinapolicestate and @The Mantis said, I made those Dank Sinatra F2 as a community strain preservation project. I sent many thousands to @Useful Seeds to help get his seed company off the ground, sent a bunch to @torontoke as well to hand out, and gave away around 10k beans in big 50-100 seed packs to anybody who asked. I have more F2 preservation runs on deck in the next year - including Sunshine #4, Mother's Milk, Pura Vida, Blueberry Hashplant, Dream Beaver, and several others gracious donated by many fine folks. Here's my philosophy on the whole thing https://overgrow.com/t/giving-back-to-the-community/9241. Bodhi also clarified his position on using his beans for F2 and breeding projects in a separate thread over there.

Hi @Bodyne still here. Hope you're well! 

Big blessings and stay warm this winter, bodhi fans.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 19, 2019)

good to see ya, @Nu-Be!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 19, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> considering the soil test as well myself.


For $30 a test, I don't see why more people don't do it. Really, postage and lab fees are paid up-front. This is a solubility test, so it will show nutrient lock-out unlike a Mehlich 3 test. https://www.amazon.com/Soil-Savvy-Understand-Fertilizer-Recommendation/dp/B079GMTHFD/ref=sxts_sxwds-bia?keywords=soil+savvy&pd_rd_i=B079GMTHFD&pd_rd_r=141d2ba0-3450-4672-995c-a879c9fa57de&pd_rd_w=qvwB9&pd_rd_wg=MtjeY&pf_rd_p=a5491838-6a74-484e-8787-eb44c8f3b7ff&pf_rd_r=HPHFWVGY5X2MBCWN371J&psc=1&qid=1571512667


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 19, 2019)

Jamaican HP x 88G13HP


I haven't been able to find much on these, and I've had them so long I can't remember if they were freebies or what, LOL! Are the the same as the J1 x 88?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 19, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> good to see ya, @Nu-Be!


 This^^^^ what's up bro been a minute. Hope all is well. Very nice looking smoke!



FlakeyFoont said:


> Jamaican HP x 88G13HP
> View attachment 4410295View attachment 4410295
> 
> I haven't been able to find much on these, and I've had them so long I can't remember if they were freebies or what, LOL! Are the the same as the J1 x 88?



I dont think so but I'm along for the ride. I'm sure it's good if its bodhi... nice to have somthing different from the rest of the pack!

Happy growing!


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 19, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Jamaican HP x 88G13Hp Are they the same as the J1 x 88?


I dont believe so. J1 is a cross between Jack Herrer x Skunk #1.


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 19, 2019)

That is an awesome philosophy @Nu-Be, i just joined overgrow and there is some really cool stuff as well as some super generous people over there. Im glad i was turned on to it and am gonna try and pass on the kindness with some future projects.


----------



## maverick45710 (Oct 20, 2019)

just got my GLG order of SSDD and the free pack of kush 4 x snow lotus. i read all of the info i could find on the kush 4 which was not a whole lot. the package says "2019 spring outdoor love gift" now, does that mean this cross is recommended for outdoor? the bad dawg testers are star dawg j x apollo 13 f4 & atonic CBD x apollo 13 f4. does anyone have any additional info or comments about any of these strains? i use mainly fem seeds but i have grown Bodhi seeds in the past. mothers milk, more cowbell and clusterfunk. i also grew a pack of bad dawg blue dream x LBL outdoor and it was fire. i am not a big fan of CBD crosses but i am excited about the bad dawg testers for next spring outdoor. the bodhi packs are going in the veg room in two weeks.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Oct 20, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> Yeah it looks great but the functionality needs some tweaking and I couldnt log in to purchase. I have the last pack of ASS in my cart waiting to hear back from DBJ on how to complete order. My password wont work. I requested to change it, that was fine but then after that worked it wanted to "verify" my account via email and I never got it. Checked SPAM folder... In the grand scheme of things any website update is usually a clusterfunk and DBJ did his gracefully to say the least.


It was brought to my attention by a member that my quoted comment above was not appreciated and that bothers me as it was not my intention.

I would like to address my earlier comment with first an apology and second some clarity.

I have done business with GLG / Great Lakes Genetics / DBJ / Dragboat Jeffy / Bad Dawg Genetics for a few years now. I would like to openly apologize to him, his company, and anybody else offended by my posted comment. 

My comment was meant to "reserve" the pack of ASS that was in my cart at the time of the GLG website changeover. I was frustrated for no good reason and came across as an ASS myself. I did however, try to make light of the situation with my last line of the comment with "clusterfunk" being a known Bodhi strain and knowing that GLG was doing and did their best to handle the update and get my account up and running. 

I can't erase what I said but hopefully my transparent and public apology will at least show that I was the asshole in this situation and for that I am truly sorry. GLG has done nothing but good things for me and for the greater Bodhi community.


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 20, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Jamaican HP x 88G13HP
> View attachment 4410295View attachment 4410295
> 
> I haven't been able to find much on these, and I've had them so long I can't remember if they were freebies or what, LOL! Are the the same as the J1 x 88?


They were freebies if I recall correctly, different from the j1. Most of my phenos had a musky mango dark hash smell with a strong relaxing stone. One pheno stood out with a sour green apple aroma but she was too strong for me, like super tight chest, anxious, paranoid nightmare fuel strong. Some people liked it but it was too much for me. Definitely some good shit though.


----------



## Canna-Savant (Oct 21, 2019)

@Nu-Be 
Hey can't help but notice the Zia. Fellow NM MMJ patient here. I'd love to chat, shoot me a PM if you'd like to talk!


----------



## bigiron (Oct 21, 2019)

beautiful flowers in this thread 

lovely lovely contributions and really good vibes on here 

those HP xs look solid

bigiron


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Oct 21, 2019)

Nu-Be said:


> Happy Fall 2019 bodhi friends.
> 
> I finished the gifted plants grow and came out with a couple of spectacular bodhi seeds specimens. Here's how the Lucky Charms F2 turned out:
> 
> ...


Nu-Be! Good to see you making a rare cameo appearance.

That Lucky Charms looks great.

I have not posted in this thread in awhile either, I did not have any 100% Bodhis going this summer for the first time in years although some tasty crosses.

This is one of your DLA5 f2s by way of @Rosinallday, I planted a few outdoors Aug 10, looking pretty good for just over 2 months. 

Hope all is good with you!


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 21, 2019)

Pictures dont do it justice, this is some fresh trimmed la wookie, smells like sour musty grape and tastes just like the smell. The kief off this is purple tingged


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 21, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> They were freebies if I recall correctly, different from the j1. Most of my phenos had a musky mango dark hash smell with a strong relaxing stone. One pheno stood out with a sour green apple aroma but she was too strong for me, like super tight chest, anxious, paranoid nightmare fuel strong. Some people liked it but it was too much for me. Definitely some good shit though.View attachment 4410669View attachment 4410670


Thanks for the reply. If those pics are of the Jamaican HP x 88G13HP, and from your description, it sounds right in my wheelhouse, especially the overbearing one, lol!

Any special needs you noticed while growing her?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 21, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Thanks for the reply. If those pics are of the Jamaican HP x 88G13HP, and from your description, it sounds right in my wheelhouse, especially the overbearing one, lol!
> 
> Any special needs you noticed while growing her?



Looks/sounds like those who smoke it may need some special needs after. Like a couch/bed, food/drink wheelchair etc... sounds like one good for bedtime...

Finally my veg tent is looking heathy. All the cuttings I got are good and green now. 
My space monkey I just topped to slow it down. Fastest seed in the tent by far... anyone notice how fast of a grower SM is?
Space monkey is the biggest seed in the solo next to sky lotus,red eye-blueberry iced cream and dynasty-salmon river og.. good things to come. Happy growing!


Edit: when I say wheelchair in opening paragraph I in NO WAY MEAN ANY OFFENSE TO ANYONE. I have been in one (motocross) more than once.and in no way intended to be in that context at all. Just saying it might put me in one if i smoke it. Not the ladder. Anyone who is in that position for any amount of serious time makes me and everyone else who is fortunate to walk look like a pussy. I am not an asshole or mean to come off as one. If you think I'm am shame me in my favorite thread and I'll agree with you. Had to add that sorry... carry on!


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 21, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Looks/sounds like those who smoke it may need some special needs after. Like a couch/bed, food/drink wheelchair etc... sounds like one good for bedtime...
> 
> Finally my veg tent is looking heathy. All the cuttings I got are good and green now.
> My space monkey I just topped to slow it down. Fastest seed in the tent by far... anyone notice how fast of a grower SM is?View attachment 4411055
> ...


Way to go.....dick.....


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 21, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> Way to go.....dick.....


 Why I edited it as it came off a tad wrong.... def my bad... happy growing!


----------



## Canna-Savant (Oct 21, 2019)

It's been a few years since I had to shut down my grow. Looking forward to sharing here. I have a pack of Sunshine Daydream and Blockhead BX I kept around for a few years. I'll be planting the seeds in just a couple days! So many beauties in this thread...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 22, 2019)

Some Skywalker x PU F3 buds. 


I am surprised at how good the smoke is seeing as how they still had weeks to go when chopped. It isn't quite as tasty or lasts as long as it did when finished indoors. 
Cheers


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 22, 2019)

Just messing with you


Diesel0889 said:


> Why I edited it as it came off a tad wrong.... def my bad... happy growing!


....


----------



## hillbill (Oct 22, 2019)

Lemon Hashplant about 4 weeks jarred smells like lemons with a more sour note of pig shit. Sour taste carries through when vaping. Potency is very good. High is relaxing and confusing at times. Might not be the best for work or school. One of the more sour strains I have had. Smell and taste are alluring and nasty at the same time and will easily fill a room.


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 22, 2019)

Haha, sour note of pig shit. I love the description and I can totally picture what you mean


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 22, 2019)

@hillbill your descriptions of strains are second to none and I always look to what you say as I am interested in stuff you run myself. You can almost taste the bud when you speak about em... your contributions to this thread are appreciated by me. Better nose than me that's for sure!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 22, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> @hillbill your descriptions of strains are second to none and I always look to what you say as I am interested in stuff you run myself. You can almost taste the bud when you speak about em... your contributions to this thread are appreciated by me. Better nose than me that's for sure!


I also have a Bing which is Fat Cherry Afghan x Wookie and this is full on Black Cherry Soda! Add a little Pine Oil and hit the Loud button. Long narrow leaves and the lighter lime green of Skunks I have known.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 22, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I also have a Bing which is Fat Cherry Afghan x Wookie and this is full on Black Cherry Soda! Add a little Pine Oil and hit the Loud button. Long narrow leaves and the lighter lime green of Skunks I have known.


 You should talk to bodhi and start writing descriptions of strains lol. You have a way with words and of the strains I have grown anyway.... a spot on description with style! We can reccomend lol!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 22, 2019)

Like I promised, I popped several packs of Bodhi freebies that I have stashed over the last couple of years. I don't have any mature plants, so I get to double down on seedlings! I decided that I was finished with spider mites, so I chopped everything and waited about 8 weeks to start back up. I'm pretty impressed with germination rates with my new soil mix, so after this run, I'll be popping seeds that I actually paid for. Anyways, here is 6x seed packs here and I started with Useful Seed's SSDD F2 which are the ones that a week or so ahead. These are full seed packs that I am running
1. Useful SSDD F2
2. Terpenado
3. LoJack
4. Lando's stash(18x seeds)
5. GG4 x SSDD
6. Lucky Wookie


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 22, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> You should talk to bodhi and start writing descriptions of strains lol. You have a way with words and of the strains I have grown anyway.... a spot on description with style! We can reccomend lol!


I think bill should be writing books, well, if he promises to stay on these threads. He paints a great image in my mind!!


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Oct 22, 2019)

Nu-Be said:


> Happy Fall 2019 bodhi friends.
> 
> I finished the gifted plants grow and came out with a couple of spectacular bodhi seeds specimens. Here's how the Lucky Charms F2 turned out:
> 
> ...



Awesome work man and thank you for the recipe. Recently went full organic and this will help for future reference. I have a blue Tara pack I'd donate to your cause if you're interested! Should be some great stuff in the f2s


----------



## HTOYO (Oct 22, 2019)

Heyo, 

Just wondering if anyone has grown out the White Sunshine, or White Afghani and has any pics or a write up they could point me towards? I saw some very NICE shots of the White Lotus on Bodhi's IG~ But I havent been able to find any reports on the White x OMG, or White x SSDD~ Saw that some White Afghan freebies came up at GLG and couldn't resist~ Picked up a pack of Holly weed, Black triangle, White lotus, White sunshine and two freebie packs of White OMG... Danks!


----------



## HTOYO (Oct 22, 2019)

Damn! Have been WANTING Strange brew from bodhi, but it has been sold out for quite a while everywhere I have been looking~ Im from Vancouver Island, and am VERY familiar with the original Sweet skunk cut. Some of THE BEST, if not THe BEST daytime, invigorating, uplifting sat smoke that has ever graced my presence~Crossed with the Snow lotus, it sounds too good~ Was just making a daily rounds at glg, y'know, the should'a, would'a, coulda lap. When I clicked on strange brew~ By the time I realized that what I was looking at was actually in stock, one of them had already been scooped up~ Got the LAST pack, oooh yeah~ Had a yell out loud all by myself moment~ I think I have a problem, but Im ok with it~


----------



## lukio (Oct 23, 2019)

threw all these in water. 





Black Triangle - TK x 88G13HP
Chem Kesey - 91 Skunk VA x 88G13HP
Clusterfunk - Chem 91 JB x 88G13HP
Guava Wookie - Stardawg Guava x Wookie 15


----------



## hillbill (Oct 23, 2019)

Just loading my Solo with that Black Triangle! Also just drying her Copper Chem f2 dusted sister. Also have some Copper Chem F3 beans falling out of Copper Chem f2! Thanks to @Amos Otis


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 23, 2019)

lukio said:


> threw all these in water.
> 
> View attachment 4411714
> 
> ...


I am very jealous of the guava wookie. Jbc is out and I really wanted that one. You will like the clusterfunk if you like chem 91. Mine were very chem smelling. And they both yielded around 1.5oz per gallon of soil. Organic soil in 3 and 7 gallon smart pots. In my 4x4 bed they would have done better I bet.... Black triangle I'd like to pop mine. But a member posted some guava wookie and I fell in love... I would like to see updates on this. Almost as if I picked the line up myself! Great choices @lukio.




hillbill said:


> Just loading my Solo with that Black Triangle! Also just drying her Copper Chem f2 dusted sister. Also have some Copper Chem F3 beans falling out of Copper Chem f2! Thanks to @Amos Otis


 Funny I just yesterday said you give great descriptions... one of those was the black triangle I now have in the vault lol. Popped a few out of one pack and got 3 males..... when I have room ill.start a few more. Damn I need space!!!

Sounds like you have an eye for good crosses as well. Looking forward to hearing more!!! Good luck!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## lukio (Oct 23, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I am very jealous of the guava wookie. Jbc is out and I really wanted that one. You will like the clusterfunk if you like chem 91. Mine were very chem smelling. And they both yielded around 1.5oz per gallon of soil. Organic soil in 3 and 7 gallon smart pots. In my 4x4 bed they would have done better I bet.... Black triangle I'd like to pop mine. But a member posted some guava wookie and I fell in love... I would like to see updates on this. Almost as if I picked the line up myself! Great choices @lukio.


sup! cheers yeah there were some great pics of the Guava recently, looking forward to it, dude. Have you tried great lakes? They might have it in stock.

I will post plenty of pics.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 23, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> View attachment 4411762


How about the usual BOGO ,with every order number entered into an anniversary draw? Not sure how many year Anniversary it is but you could draw that many numbers. IE have that many winners of a special little bundle of seeds and merch of your choice. 

Cheers


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 23, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> How about the usual BOGO ,with every order number entered into an anniversary draw? Not sure how many year Anniversary it is but you could draw that many numbers. IE have that many winners of a special little bundle of seeds and merch of your choice.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, a BOGO with a BIG "raffle" sounds good to me too. Several rare packs and multiple semi-rare packs (dead dad strains that aren't for sale anymore, for instance)...many winners? I don't want to stifle creativity about something more novel though.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 23, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> View attachment 4411762



I think whatever you decide... everyone here will be happy! And of course fair, well worth it, and keep GLG up on top like it has been. GLG for the win!

Edit: plus just no promo and an honest company that always delivers and never disappointed with etc. Is a order alot of banks cant fill. But please, promo is good to. Just glad we have a couple GOOD banks to buy from worry free. I remember over sea custom bullshit. Cost me alot of money lol...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 23, 2019)

sooooo..... I was kind of suprised to see this, I had an email back from Mrs B about my tester report. Had never had that happen before. This is what the message said... 

"hello friend,

you have caught Bodhi's eye bc he has gotten a nice little selection together for you! 

i will be posting it today.
big love
mrs. b "


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 23, 2019)

HTOYO said:


> Heyo,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has grown out the White Sunshine, or White Afghani and has any pics or a write up they could point me towards? I saw some very NICE shots of the White Lotus on Bodhi's IG~ But I havent been able to find any reports on the White x OMG, or White x SSDD~ Saw that some White Afghan freebies came up at GLG and couldn't resist~ Picked up a pack of Holly weed, Black triangle, White lotus, White sunshine and two freebie packs of White OMG... Danks!


Nice list! All of those are supposed to be fire. FYI - I read on IG I think from headiegardens that White Sunshine had phenos better than Lucky Charms. Pop those plz as I have a pack in the vault.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 23, 2019)

Anyone have luck running a purple strain from Bodhi? I really haven't looked for a purple before except for this pack of Lavender Aura that I got. I didn't get to pop a whole pack, so I only ended up with 2 females. They were not purple, but they had great flavor and it encouraged me to run some more purple strains. I think that I will try lavender aura again along with a PU cross. If GLG is about to have a BOGO, then this would be a perfect time to pull the trigger. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Schmarmpit (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm running two Strawberry milk testers, lineage below. I've been topping as I find the females. This is the first dragons blood cross I've ever run and was honestly a little startled to see it bleed. 

Dragonsoul = Pinesoul (Goji OG F2 select cut) x Dragon's Blood F2 (Hawaiian Sativa × '88 G13/HP)

Black Triangle = Triangle Kush × '88 G13/HP

Strawberry Milk = Nepali OG x Instant Karma (old school Bubba x Rez's Sour Diesel IBL circa 2005)


----------



## chiefer888 (Oct 23, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> I'm running two Strawberry milk testers, lineage below. I've been topping as I find the females. This is the first dragons blood cross I've ever run and was honestly a little startled to see it bleed.
> 
> Dragonsoul = Pinesoul (Goji OG F2 select cut) x Dragon's Blood F2 (Hawaiian Sativa × '88 G13/HP)
> 
> ...


 Damn, that dragonsoul sounds intriguing. Keep us posted on updates!


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Oct 23, 2019)

Randomly put extra freebies in every 10th order  (or 100th or whatever, i have no idea how many orders you get a day)


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 23, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> sooooo..... I was kind of suprised to see this, I had an email back from Mrs B about my tester report. Had never had that happen before. This is what the message said...
> 
> "hello friend,
> 
> ...


Very cool, bud. First thing that crossed my mind:


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 24, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> sooooo..... I was kind of suprised to see this, I had an email back from Mrs B about my tester report. Had never had that happen before. This is what the message said...
> 
> "hello friend,
> 
> ...


Congrats! I was impressed with your Double Purple review and I guess I wasn't the only one. Keep writing top notch reviews on the stuff he sends you and that well may not run dry!


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 24, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> View attachment 4411762


I got a badass shirt, a silicone container and buy one get one bodhi packs a couple years ago. i was overjoyed with that. A few lucky winners of a care package from the private stock would be sweet too


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 24, 2019)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Anyone have luck running a purple strain from Bodhi? I really haven't looked for a purple before except for this pack of Lavender Aura that I got. I didn't get to pop a whole pack, so I only ended up with 2 females. They were not purple, but they had great flavor and it encouraged me to run some more purple strains. I think that I will try lavender aura again along with a PU cross. If GLG is about to have a BOGO, then this would be a perfect time to pull the trigger. Thanks in advance!


I had a few purple space monkeys and also 2 purple lawookies out of my packs. They were both really strong smoke with great bag appeal and had a unique and terp profile that was loud but in a pleasant way, like floral liquor fruit must kind of smells and tastes. Id try the rest of ur lavender aura , probably some purple fire hidimg in there


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 24, 2019)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Anyone have luck running a purple strain from Bodhi? I really haven't looked for a purple before except for this pack of Lavender Aura that I got. I didn't get to pop a whole pack, so I only ended up with 2 females. They were not purple, but they had great flavor and it encouraged me to run some more purple strains. I think that I will try lavender aura again along with a PU cross. If GLG is about to have a BOGO, then this would be a perfect time to pull the trigger. Thanks in advance!


My brother did purple unicorn outside in cali this year and its resinous and purple. Bugs went to town on it so wasn't 100% but my bro said it's nice.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 24, 2019)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Anyone have luck running a purple strain from Bodhi? I really haven't looked for a purple before except for this pack of Lavender Aura that I got. I didn't get to pop a whole pack, so I only ended up with 2 females. They were not purple, but they had great flavor and it encouraged me to run some more purple strains. I think that I will try lavender aura again along with a PU cross. If GLG is about to have a BOGO, then this would be a perfect time to pull the trigger. Thanks in advance!


I can certainly speak on Skywalker x PU F3 . It was an easy to grow heavy yielding potent cross. I posted tons of pics in this thread as well as my old tester journal. I also think @reallybigjesusfreak would say the same for his double purple PU F3 cross. 
I can't recall ever growing a more potent purple strain. 

Cheers


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 25, 2019)

Master Hashplant
(Vintage Master Kush x 88g13/HP)

Gypsy Eyes
(Axis x OMG) limited to 1 per customer

Purple Star
(Jalahabad Star 5 x Purple Unicorn f3) Limited

Lemon Lassi
(Lavender Lemonade x Kashmir) Limited to 1 per customer

Babylon Buster
(Dreadbread x 88g13/HP)

Dreadneck
(Dreadbread x Wookie)

Pillow Book
(Master Kush x Purple Unicorn f3)

Stinky Unicorn
(Skywalker x PU f3) Limited

SS011 Nigerian Space Probe
(Big Sur Nigerian x Kashmir) Limited 1 to customer

DLA 12
(Vintage Lebanese x 88g13/HP)

*Current BODHI freebies*
Bodhi freebies-Lemon Lotus (Lemon G x Snow lotus)
Bodhi freebies-GG4 x SSDD (Outdoor)
Bodhi freebies-Chem D x SSDD
Bodhi freebies-Lucky Wookie 8 (Lucky Charms x Wookie)
Bodhi freebies-Silver Lotus (SSH X Snow Lotus)
Bodhi freebies-Soraya (Afkansastan x Snow lotus)
Bodhi freebies-Dread Bread x Sunshine Daydream
Bodhi freebies-Lemon Afghani (Lemong X OMG
Bodhi freebies-Healing Hashplant
Bodhi freebies-Tigermelon 2 x Sunshine Daydrean
Bodhi freebies-Terpenado
Bodhi freebies-Soul Mate
Bodhi freebies-GoldStar X Snow Lotus
Bodhi freebies-Heavenly Hashplant (Bubba Kastu X 88g13H/P)
Lemon Hashplant v2 (LEMON G X 88g13HASHPLANT)
Bodhi freebies-Ortega Durian X Snow Lotus
Bodhi Freebie – Space Cake (GSC Forum X Snow Lotus)
Bodhi freebies-Lojack (Vintage Jack X Snow Lotus)
Bodhi freebies-Lemon Wookie V2 (Lemon G X Wookie 14)
Bodhi freebies-J1 Hashplant (J1 x 88G13HP)
Bodhi freebies-Chem 1 X SSDD
Bodhi freebies-Butterscotch X SSDD
Bodhi freebies-SSH X 88g13/HP
Bodhi freebies-Wookie 7 X dread Bread
Bodhi freebies-Gorilla Ghani (GG4 x Old Mother Ghani) out door freebie
Bodhi freebies-Granola Funk Remix (OGKB x Wookie) out door freebie
Bodhi freebies-Kush 4 x Snow Lotus
Bodhi freebies-White Afghani
Bodhi Freebie – Lemon Hashplant v2 (LEMON G X 88g13HASHPLANT)
Bodhi Freebie – Mango Lotus
Bodhi Freebie – Mango Hashplant
Bodhi Freebie – Time Bandit


----------



## jp68 (Oct 25, 2019)

so what is purple stars make up?Got zero room but the fridge is empty


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 25, 2019)

jp68 said:


> so what is purple stars make up?Got zero room but the fridge is empty


Purple Stars is Jalahabad Star x PU f3

it was originally gonna be called Friendly Fire but I guess Bodhi changed the name

Im curious to know what Dreadneck is @Bad Dawg


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 25, 2019)

jp68 said:


> so what is purple stars make up?Got zero room but the fridge is empty



Now that's the attitude to have!!! We all have seed additions dont we. In my case I just wish I had the money to spend lol. My fridge is NOT empty and will lead to old lady problems if I continue to fill it... ya know how that goes... another BOGO deal may be worth the grief though. Thanks GLG!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 25, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Purple Stars is Jalahabad Star x PU f3
> 
> it was originally gonna be called Friendly Fire but I guess Bodhi changed the name
> 
> Im curious to know what Dreadneck is @Bad Dawg


Dreadneck seems to be Dreadbread x Wookie 

Cheers


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 25, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Dreadneck seems to be Dreadbread x Wookie
> 
> Cheers


Ok

I think I already have this one...the parents are just reversed


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 25, 2019)

Snap, Nigerian Spaceprobe! Liking the sound of that.


----------



## jp68 (Oct 25, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> Snap, Nigerian Spaceprobe! Liking the sound of that.
> [/QUOTE
> What a name. Whats the lineage on that


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Oct 25, 2019)

@Nu-Be let me know if you want that blue Tara for future f2 preservation. I know I won't be able to run her for some time but I will do a drunken unicorn f2 open pollination preservation this summer. My buddy lost my seed vault for a couple months so I didn't have the time this year. PM and I'll send em out. All I ask is you share with the community and I. Thanks


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 25, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Purple Stars is Jalahabad Star x PU f3
> 
> it was originally gonna be called Friendly Fire but I guess Bodhi changed the name
> 
> Im curious to know what Dreadneck is @Bad Dawg


We added the linage to the post above. Thanks

And on the strain "Friendly Firer" ,now Purple Star . There were a few people that disliked the name friendly firer,as it related to a strain from Afghanistan.
And as always Mr B ,addressed the issue with love and blessings. This is a message he sent me explaining the name change.
I can not tell you all how much love and respect I have for Mr B and the Bodhi family. As I replied to him, the world would be a much better place if everyone thought like you.

*hi dbj....*
*
the jalahabad star x purple unicorn was a hard one to name...

the mother is from afghanistan, so i tried to think of a healing name, but it back fired in retrospect..

i was thinking in the abstract and failed to realize that not everybody thinks the same way i do...

Afghanistan was a very friendly and beautiful place before the wars, i wanted a name that could flip the war part back around to the peaceful perception of place, a friendly place where the best cannabis (fire) has been growing for eons.. i wanted friendly fire to be the antidote to the notion of casualties of war and be a friendly gesture of the best cannabis Afghanistan has to offer. turning a negative to a positive, a play on words,.

i realize for veterans its a loaded word, and i would never want to offend, or take any valor away from the brave souls who risk their lifes in the military. so i renamed it to purple star, we took off all the labels and made new ones, unfortunately the purple outer packs are heat sealed so only the outer labels reflect the name change. 

your more than welcome to pass on this info to your concerned customer and post it anywhere that feels right..

i apologize for any misunderstandings, and i will take theses concerns into consideration for future names...

big blessings*
*b*


----------



## Hempire828 (Oct 25, 2019)

My Soar plant @ 8 1/2 weeks... I really believe this clone is a bit older... I believe it’s around 10 1/2... it was rooted and mature...idk... just keeping eyes on it... notice either deficiency or fade... I top-dressed with a little Happy Frog... The second picture is the mom @ 4 weeks


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> My Soar plant @ 8 1/2 weeks... I really believe this clone is a bit older... I believe it’s around 10 1/2... it was rooted and mature...idk... just keeping eyes on it... notice either deficiency or fade... I top-dressed with a little Happy Frog...View attachment 4412655View attachment 4412658 The second picture is the momView attachment 4412659View attachment 4412660 @ 4 weeks


 Looks good at 4 weeks man. Fast starter or just a big yielder? Regardless neat looking bud. Has a unique look to it... I wish you the best of luck. Make sure to post at 8-10 weeks lol..... I'd like to see a pic when it's done...


Edit: after looking harder at pics and zooming in a tad... you appear to have all or mostly cloudy trichs. Forgive me if im mistaken... you may have a miracle in your hands... like a 6-7 week pheno. Lots of orange for 4 weeks as well. If that's the case... lucky you! Time will tell...


----------



## Judio_gardens (Oct 25, 2019)

HTOYO said:


> Damn! Have been WANTING Strange brew from bodhi, but it has been sold out for quite a while everywhere I have been looking~ Im from Vancouver Island, and am VERY familiar with the original Sweet skunk cut. Some of THE BEST, if not THe BEST daytime, invigorating, uplifting sat smoke that has ever graced my presence~Crossed with the Snow lotus, it sounds too good~ Was just making a daily rounds at glg, y'know, the should'a, would'a, coulda lap. When I clicked on strange brew~ By the time I realized that what I was looking at was actually in stock, one of them had already been scooped up~ Got the LAST pack, oooh yeah~ Had a yell out loud all by myself moment~ I think I have a problem, but Im ok with it~


Hey man, Find me on IG. I would like to send you some of my high test og x sweet skunk from chimera. Im in BC as well so I can get it to you no problem. Got some killer guava wookie from bodhi as well I want you to try. I have strange brew as well, cant wait to get to that one


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 25, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Looks good at 4 weeks man. Fast starter or just a big yielder? Regardless neat looking bud. Has a unique look to it... I wish you the best of luck. Make sure to post at 8-10 weeks lol..... I'd like to see a pic when it's done...
> 
> 
> Edit: after looking harder at pics and zooming in a tad... you appear to have all or mostly cloudy trichs. Forgive me if im mistaken... you may have a miracle in your hands... like a 6-7 week pheno. Lots of orange for 4 weeks as well. If that's the case... lucky you! Time will tell...


he said that plant is at 8.5 weeks. I grew out soar, no way it looks like that at 4 weeks.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 25, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> he said that plant is at 8.5 weeks. I grew out soar, no way it looks like that at 4 weeks.



Why I said somthing... I thought I saw 4 weeks lol. Mixing threads up... guess I'm that high... I just re read it... guess I need to get my eyes checked... the nice plant, unique etc. Still apply, nice job.

Happy growing!!!


----------



## Hempire828 (Oct 25, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Why I said somthing... I thought I saw 4 weeks lol. Mixing threads up... guess I'm that high... I just re read it... guess I need to get my eyes checked... the nice plant, unique etc. Still apply, nice job.
> 
> Happy growing!!!


Yeah the second picture is the mom under the fan.. she is 4 weeks..I put her in a 5 gallon fabric pot...to the left is a picture of the clones branch blending in...the reason I say it’s 10 weeks because..it’s been flowering for 72 days... minus 14 days is 58 .. 8 1/2... but should I be counting this way... it was a mature clone...& yeah she’s milky.. but still getting FATTER.. idk


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Yeah the second picture is the mom under the fan.. she is 4 weeks..I put her in a 5 gallon fabric pot...to the left is a picture of the clones branch blending in...the reason I say it’s 10 weeks because..it’s been flowering for 72 days... minus 14 days is 58 .. 8 1/2... but should I be counting this way... it was a mature clone...& yeah she’s milky.. but still getting FATTER.. idk



From what I can tell it's got prob minimum week left. You could prob take it now but I would let it go for a guess... week plus. But some strains finish quick once they make it to the end. Use your best judgment... good luck!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Oct 26, 2019)

Good morning, Bodhi Army.

Just a heads up... @JBCSeeds Bodhi drop is live now.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Oct 26, 2019)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Good morning, Bodhi Army.
> 
> Just a heads up... @JBCSeeds Bodhi drop is live now.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


Thanks just got my order in.


----------



## EastBayRay (Oct 26, 2019)

Too many good options in today's drop and quick decisions are never my favorite thing. So I just went with a pack of the Upper Chuile Annapurna Region Nepal seeds. I'm a fool for landrace strains, and the Acapulco Gold freebie was a really nice bonus. Pretty much a no-brainer, but I'm sure these will be an adventure for indoor cultivation. Good thing I've got a tall ceiling.


----------



## joeko420 (Oct 26, 2019)

What's everyone picking up today from the new drop?


----------



## jp68 (Oct 26, 2019)

Went with the space probe myself. Happy I got one now if anyone has any idea on flower time please share . looks to be a sativa and hopefully not a 12 weeker


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 26, 2019)

Anyone else having issues being locked out of logging into GLG for the drop?


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 26, 2019)

Cant decide between the master kush and the skywalker...


----------



## jdoorn14 (Oct 26, 2019)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Anyone else having issues being locked out of logging into GLG for the drop?


Yep. Issues here. Keep getting message my account is temporarily locked out.


----------



## dankbydrew (Oct 26, 2019)

I was afraid this was going to happen. Can't load a damn page. Now I feel stupid for watching the JBC inventory disappear as the site ran without a hitch...


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 26, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> I was afraid this was going to happen. Can't load a damn page. Now I feel stupid for watching the JBC inventory disappear as the site ran without a hitch...


Yep bummer times! Just wanted the Acapulco freebie too... lol.


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (Oct 26, 2019)

Crashed?


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 26, 2019)

Im just going to wait and hopefully the page will load, lol


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 26, 2019)

SouthBySouthwest said:


> Crashed?


Yeah, it appears so...


----------



## joeko420 (Oct 26, 2019)

Same message. Glad I have the url for the Nierika in my browser saved in case I can somehow get through.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 26, 2019)

What the deal with the Nierika? Is it the Acapulco freebie that came with it or why is this such an in-demand strain?


----------



## joeko420 (Oct 26, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> What the deal with the Nierika? Is it the Acapulco freebie that came with it or why is this such an in-demand strain?


Apparently it's a very limited/unique drop with a great freebie. Site is working a bit better! Just got to the page.


----------



## dankbydrew (Oct 26, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> What the deal with the Nierika? Is it the Acapulco freebie that came with it or why is this such an in-demand strain?


...seeds collected from Nepal?!


----------



## Judio_gardens (Oct 26, 2019)

I was up early this morning and hit up JBC 4:20 am lol . Got the Nierika drop and the big sur Nigerian and the lemon lassie with out an issue. The Nierika was available for almost an hour. Surprised more folks didn't jump on JBC. They still have a good selection left. I normally go with GLG but it not my first rodeo with these drops and with this many people the site its bound to crash. Hope everyone gets what they want when GLG is back up.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 26, 2019)

Judio_gardens said:


> I was up early this morning and hit up JBC 4:20 am lol . Got the Nierika drop and the big sur Nigerian and the lemon lassie with out an issue. The Nierika was available for almost an hour. Surprised more folks didn't jump on JBC. They still have a good selection left. I normally go with GLG but it not my first rodeo with these drops and with this many people the site its bound to crash. Hope everyone gets what they want when GLG is back up.


Didn't see the email about the drop until after it dropped this morning


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (Oct 26, 2019)

Ack!


----------



## Hempire828 (Oct 26, 2019)

I just want the Acapulco Gold... I’ll take whatever else to get it


----------



## dankbydrew (Oct 26, 2019)

Don't lose hope, I was able to make it through.


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (Oct 26, 2019)

Phew, getting better. Was able to get through and "think" make an order


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 26, 2019)

Damn, I dont know if I should grab some of that now...


----------



## joeko420 (Oct 26, 2019)

Test of patience was rewarded!

The Loot: 

Nierika Upper Chuile + Acapulco Gold Freebies
Lemon Lassi 
Free - Space Cake
Free - Mango Hashplant
Free GLG 5 Pack


----------



## Hempire828 (Oct 26, 2019)

So the Nierika was a 1 hit wonder.. couldn’t find it


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 26, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Cant decide between the master kush and the skywalker...


Master.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 26, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Master.


Why the master? I figure its bodhi's Skywalker, not his skywalker og so it should be more of an indica like the master


----------



## mrfreshy (Oct 26, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Went with the space probe myself. Happy I got one now if anyone has any idea on flower time please share . looks to be a sativa and hopefully not a 12 weeker


Ran the testers for this. I had one that finished at 57 days, and the rest were chopped by 70. Good choice on that one, it will live up to its name.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Oct 26, 2019)

Got through and ordered :

Freebies

Bodhi freebies-GoldStar X Snow Lotus
Bodhi freebies-Tigermelon 2 x Sunshine Daydrean ×2
Bodhi freebies-Silver Lotus (SSH X Snow Lotus)
Time Bandit
Mango Lotus
Mango Hashplant
Lemon Hashplant v2 (LEMON G X 88g13HASHPLANT)
Bodhi freebies-White Afghani
Bodhi freebies-Ortega Durian X Snow Lotus

Ordered

DLA 7
DLA 12
Pillow Book
Dreadneck
Master Hashplant
Gypsy Eyes
Purple Star
Babylon Buster
Stinky Unicorn
Lemon Lassi


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 26, 2019)

1ManGrow said:


> Got through and ordered :
> 
> Freebies
> 
> ...




I couldn't decide between the two so I got both. Figured I can survive off to ramen for a week or two...


----------



## 1ManGrow (Oct 26, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> View attachment 4412952
> 
> I couldn't decide between the two so I got both. Figured I can survive off to ramen for a week or two...


I've been working my ass off lately so I have a little extra to spend and this is the first bodhi drop I've been able to get in on. Would have grabbed the other two but I'm more than happy with what I came away with.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 26, 2019)

1ManGrow said:


> I've been working my ass off lately so I have a little extra to spend and this is the first bodhi drop I've been able to get in on. Would have grabbed the other two but I'm more than happy with what I came away with.


I was also interested in the Nierika and the Space, but tbh I am more familiar with the Skywalker and Master Kush (both strains I really like) and with the PU being lost supposedly, I wanted to add those to the library. Granted, the Nierika would've been cool for a breeding project later on


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 26, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> I was also interested in the Nierika and the Space, but tbh I am more familiar with the Skywalker and Master Kush (both strains I really like) and with the PU being lost supposedly, I wanted to add those to the library. Granted, the Nierika would've been cool for a breeding project later on


I want you to grow the Skywalker x PU F3 just so everyone here knows I am not full of shit about how good it is  

Cheers


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 26, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I want you to grow the Skywalker x PU F3 just so everyone here knows I am not full of shit about how good it is
> 
> Cheers


I can't find the post, but I believe it was you who had posted the pics of the grow with those gorgeous purple buds and that was one of the things that sold me on it. I am honestly sad at the name though, "Stinky Unicorn"??? Could've had an epic name like "Mace Windu" or "Purple Lightsaber"...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 26, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> I can't find the post, but I believe it was you who had posted the pics of the grow with those gorgeous purple buds and that was one of the things that sold me on it. I am honestly sad at the name though, "Stinky Unicorn"??? Could've had an epic name like "Mace Windu" or "Purple Lightsaber"...


Stinky Unicorn is a perfect name  I didn't realize they had choose one . Once you smell the foul shit like smell from it during flowering, you will agree stinky unicorn is perfect. 

Cheers


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 26, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Stinky Unicorn is a perfect name  I didn't realize they had choose one . Once you smell the foul shit like smell from it during flowering, you will agree stinky unicorn is perfect.
> 
> Cheers


Im down with the funk for sure! When you mean shit, are we talking dog shit, or a Grateful Dead porta-potty thats been sitting in 110-degree heat?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 26, 2019)

They got me again. New drop aside, the banks keep pulling out Appalachia crosses that I thought I'd never be able to get. Went with Appalachian Super Skunk and Nigerian Space Flight this time. Lojack and Soulmate for the freebies.

This is the fourth(!) time in a few months I've been lured into purchases by unexpected strains popping up for a minute. The other three... Cobra Lips, Wolfpack (GieselxAppy), and Amrita. I'm pretty thrilled with the stash I've squirreled together...now I just need a warehouse to grow them out in and I'll be all set.

I'm always super eager to hear info from anyone who's grown out strains I've acquired. Anybody have anything to say about any of these beans?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 26, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Im down with the funk for sure! When you mean shit, are we talking dog shit, or a Grateful Dead porta-potty thats been sitting in 110-degree heat?


Just actual shit. Like I don't have kids but this is what I always thought changing a diaper would smell like, shit  The good part is it doesn't Transfer to the finished product. Just during flowering.

Cheers


----------



## Hempire828 (Oct 26, 2019)

Ok .. got me some Stinky Unicorn & Time Bandit for freebies ...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 26, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Ok .. got me some Stinky Unicorn & Time Bandit for freebies ...


Enjoy 




Cheers


----------



## jp68 (Oct 26, 2019)

mrfreshy said:


> Ran the testers for this. I had one that finished at 57 days, and the rest were chopped by 70. Good choice on that one, it will live up to its name.
> View attachment 4412924


Thanks man. whats it smell like ? its next in line regardless as I finally popped all my bodhi packs.and was looking for something completely differenr and unrelated in the stable. Don't know squat about either parent and the name caught my eye . Stoked


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 26, 2019)

Thoughts on mango lotus vs mango hashplant? LOVED mango biche x Iraqi, would like to have it again in another cross. I like the hashplant, but have never grown out any lotus crosses. What would I expect the difference betweent those two to be like? Thanks 

edit: also just a general question, for everybody who's grown multiple hashplant crosses, what is your absolute favorite?


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 26, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Thoughts on mango lotus vs mango hashplant? LOVED mango biche x Iraqi, would like to have it again in another cross. I like the hashplant, but have never grown out any lotus crosses. What would I expect the difference betweent those two to be like? Thanks
> 
> edit: also just a general question, for everybody who's grown multiple hashplant crosses, what is your absolute favorite?


I am curious about this as well. It seems Bodhi really likes to throw his 88g13hp and Snow Lotus in the mixes a lot. Ive read that the Lotus adds frost, sweetness, and size whereas the 88g13hp adds frost, size, and density. But this is just what I've read, not witnessed. Im super curious about both of them and excited to see what comes about and I figure that they're going to be different enough from each other.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 26, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> I am curious about this as well. It seems Bodhi really likes to throw his 88g13hp and Snow Lotus in the mixes a lot. Ive read that the Lotus adds frost, sweetness, and size whereas the 88g13hp adds frost, size, and density. But this is just what I've read, not witnessed. Im super curious about both of them and excited to see what comes about and I figure that they're going to be different enough from each other.


My understanding is that the Snow Lotus is known for being quite "non-dominant" as a male, and lets the female's traits come through while adding some improvements on frost and vigor. My guess is that Mango Lotus would be much more sativa leaning than the cross with a full indica. I don't really know nothing bout nothing though.

In general, what are people finding when pure sativas meet the g13hp? Does the g13hp tend to dominate or hide? Do you get a really broad spectrum of phenos? Does the indica cut the flowering times significantly? I have several hashplant crosses and I kinda have no idea whether I'm gonna get indica plants or landracey sativas. Seems like anything's possible. I have Black Congo, Kashmiri, and Lemon G crossed with the g13hp... it should be quite an adventure. I also have the DLA-6 with the Iraqi but that ought to be full bore indica, so there's a little less mystery there.


----------



## SFnone (Oct 26, 2019)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Anyone have luck running a purple strain from Bodhi? I really haven't looked for a purple before except for this pack of Lavender Aura that I got. I didn't get to pop a whole pack, so I only ended up with 2 females. They were not purple, but they had great flavor and it encouraged me to run some more purple strains. I think that I will try lavender aura again along with a PU cross. If GLG is about to have a BOGO, then this would be a perfect time to pull the trigger. Thanks in advance!


I tested ssh x puf3 last year, and it was absolutely purple in color, and in taste and smell. The most blackberry, sour grape candy strain I've ever had, with a slight under-taste of green cough syrup, which actually just worked beautifully with the berry taste. Unfortunately though, to me, it just wasn't there in terms of potency... it's almost like, yeah, it's good, but I think it would be better with something else other than the pu... But I have always had a sort of prejudice against "purple" and "berry" strains... I remember when I first tried blueberry in 2005, and all I could think was, "damn, blueberry fucking sucks!"... tasted wonderful, but just wasn't powerful enough to get ripped off of. But that is just me, so I say go and try yourself before coming to any defining conclusions. BTW, I made f2's of the ssh/pu just incase it was something great, and was going to pass them out on here, but didn't want to do anything without B's blessings... emailed 'em, and the mrs said she'd ask, but I never got a clear response one way or other, so...


----------



## jp68 (Oct 26, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> My understanding is that the Snow Lotus is known for being quite "non-dominant" as a male, and lets the female's traits come through while adding some improvements on frost and vigor. My guess is that Mango Lotus would be much more sativa leaning than the cross with a full indica. I don't really know nothing bout nothing though.
> 
> In general, what are people finding when pure sativas meet the g13hp? Does the g13hp tend to dominate or hide? Do you get a really broad spectrum of phenos? Does the indica cut the flowering times significantly? I have several hashplant crosses and I kinda have no idea whether I'm gonna get indica plants or landracey sativas. Seems like anything's possible. I have Black Congo, Kashmiri, and Lemon G crossed with the g13hp... it should be quite an adventure. I also have the DLA-6 with the Iraqi but that ought to be full bore indica, so there's a little less mystery there.


Ran the goji and LT and the bbhp jungle spice. Ill chime in in a bit as a bit busy but the g13 seems to make the offspring indestructable


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 26, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Why the master? I figure its bodhi's Skywalker, not his skywalker og so it should be more of an indica like the master


I guess personal for me. I have a ton of blueberry crosses (red eye jedi, ssdd, blueberry mountain, bluebonic, etc) and don't have any vintage master kush moms. If you don't have any blueberry crosses, then you may want the skywalker


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 26, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> My understanding is that the Snow Lotus is known for being quite "non-dominant" as a male, and lets the female's traits come through while adding some improvements on frost and vigor. My guess is that Mango Lotus would be much more sativa leaning than the cross with a full indica. I don't really know nothing bout nothing though.
> 
> In general, what are people finding when pure sativas meet the g13hp? Does the g13hp tend to dominate or hide? Do you get a really broad spectrum of phenos? Does the indica cut the flowering times significantly? I have several hashplant crosses and I kinda have no idea whether I'm gonna get indica plants or landracey sativas. Seems like anything's possible. I have Black Congo, Kashmiri, and Lemon G crossed with the g13hp... it should be quite an adventure. I also have the DLA-6 with the Iraqi but that ought to be full bore indica, so there's a little less mystery there.


I've grown a few of the 88g13hp crosses, snow lotus crosses and a couple omg crosses. I've had all three matched to the Triangle Kush now. Here's my opinion on each version fwiw.

x snow lotus - Grown about 40 of these out now from seed. I would say 90% or so of the love triangle phenos have a sweet, fruity, candy like smell and the rest an og like smell. I'm guessing the original TK is straight og, so I think the fruity profile comes from Mr. Snow Lotus. Grows stretchy like a sativa hybrid but nice big yields. High is a relaxing daytime friendly indica type. Most phenos are 6/10 strength, a few can be 8 - 8.5 strength.

x 88g13hp - The black triangle version I had less experience with, only 3 females, but they are all pure couch lock droopy eye indicas with a small yield. Light fruity flavor with a hashy aftertaste. Every 88g13hp male brings more couch lock heavy indica action. Every BT I have is stretchy though, like a super stretchy indica with small yields. Other 8813hp crosses (dla6 & dla5) I've grown, are way bigger yielders that have a nice sturdy branchy structure. I'm guessing the structure is from the mom on my black triangles. 

x omg - Nikah is the only one that can cause a paranoia if you smoke too much. All 3 females I've grown have had a grapefruit funk smell, like you rubbed a grapefruit in your armpit. Pretty strong and fast sativa like tall plants with nice yields. Sativa like head rush high, like a party high almost. This type of high seems to come from the omg dad. And the funky smell. 

What it boils down to for me if time of day smoke. Nikah in the mid morning to afternoon. Love Triangle is daytime okay relaxing after work smoke. Black Triangle is after 9pm smoke.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 26, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> I've grown a few of the 88g13hp crosses, snow lotus crosses and a couple omg crosses. I've had all three matched to the Triangle Kush now. Here's my opinion on each version fwiw.
> 
> x snow lotus - Grown about 40 of these out now from seed. I would say 90% or so of the love triangle phenos have a sweet, fruity, candy like smell and the rest an og like smell. I'm guessing the original TK is straight og, so I think the fruity profile comes from Mr. Snow Lotus. Grows stretchy like a sativa hybrid but nice big yields. High is a relaxing daytime friendly indica type. Most phenos are 6/10 strength, a few can be 8 - 8.5 strength.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! That's awesome that you've checked them all out with the same TK...pretty interesting. I didn't expect the heady, party high from the OMG but that definitely boosts its stock for me. How bout flowering times...similar?


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 26, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Thanks for the info! That's awesome that you've checked them all out with the same TK...pretty interesting. I didn't expect the heady, party high from the OMG but that definitely boosts its stock for me. How bout flowering times...similar?


Yeah, I really like the LT first and had to grow the other TK crosses. Will grow Phone Home at some point. Some folks might have a different experience than me but this was how I interpreted it. 

Flower times are about 8-9 weeks on LT, BT for me and 9-10 weeks on the Nikah.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 26, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Yeah, I really like the LT first and had to grow the other TK crosses. Will grow Phone Home at some point. Some folks might have a different experience than me but this was how I interpreted it.
> 
> Flower times are about 8-9 weeks on LT, BT for me and 9-10 weeks on the Nikah.


Thanks again! Good stuff.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Oct 26, 2019)

Check out my pack of dream lotus. Twins?


----------



## Palckl899014 (Oct 26, 2019)

So what do you guys think I should pop? Can only do 1 pack. Kinda leaning towards strawberry unicorn or snow leopard. Thoughts?


----------



## dankbydrew (Oct 26, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Enjoy
> 
> Cheers


Damnit. I tried convincing myself I could make my own Stinky Unicorn-ish with some Blue Lotus and Road Kill Unicorn, but I couldn't pass it up with your arm twisting. Looks like others felt the same since it's gone now.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 26, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> Damnit. I tried convincing myself I could make my own Stinky Unicorn-ish with some Blue Lotus and Road Kill Unicorn, but I couldn't pass it up with your arm twisting. Looks like others felt the same since it's gone now.


JBC has 4 left. 

I am kinda glad I picked up both of the mango's, im curious to see how they'll both turn out in their own respective right. I am also curious what would happen if bred the HP Mango to the SL Mango... Wonder what would come out of that...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 26, 2019)

was gonna hit the drop but had 5 clones land today, plus whatever is coming in the tester pack that im obligated to run, so once I see what that is I'm gonna order. No idea what i will buy, but I want time bandit and mango hashplant for freebies from GLG. lookin' at twin flame, bing, or really any hashplant cross. DLA 6 or 12 possibly too.


----------



## kroc (Oct 27, 2019)

Palckl899014 said:


> So what do you guys think I should pop? Can only do 1 pack. Kinda leaning towards strawberry unicorn or snow leopard. Thoughts?


My vote is hashplant 4, some rubber/skunky/spicy funk in those beans. Absolute chonker buds too.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Oct 27, 2019)

Anyone have any info on the White Afghani? Don't see what the cross is. I assume WiFi x Afghani but not sure


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 27, 2019)

1ManGrow said:


> Anyone have any info on the White Afghani? Don't see what the cross is. I assume WiFi x Afghani but not sure


My assumption was The White x OMG, but I don't know.

What about the Healing Hashplant? Maybe a CBD strain crossed with the g13hp?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 27, 2019)

Palckl899014 said:


> So what do you guys think I should pop? Can only do 1 pack. Kinda leaning towards strawberry unicorn or snow leopard. Thoughts?View attachment 4413129


I just finished 1 snow leopard v2. It went 80 days. Early tester was sandalwood, slight citrus coming out. Good for potency, but it needs a little cure before a proper report.

If I had to choose 1 pack between those 4, I would pop half of the unicorns and half of the hashplant 4.
I need variety.


----------



## jp68 (Oct 27, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Ran the goji and LT and the bbhp jungle spice. Ill chime in in a bit as a bit busy but the g13 seems to make the offspring indestructable


The snow lotus definetly made the goji and LT sticky vigorous and with a fruity smell to them. The LT was the better of the 2 but it was a sativa leaner that foxtailed like nuts and had very airy frosty buds. Good sativa hybtid buzz to it and this was the creamy pheno .Needed support and was a bitch to trim but otherwise it was fantastic smoke. The Nikah is definetly a stronger cross with the TK as mantis mentioned and i really need to have a plan or it does get a bit edgy for me Nika is much easier to grow with no support needed and a breeze to trim. The omg male definetly has a fruity greasy sativa thing to as I ran the dreadbread and they looked and smelled similar. The bbhp was nice but kind of a strange high for me with the jungle spice winning that battle . Both are indestructible strong and just cruise along no matter what . Kinda of a weird mix of highs for me the sativa g13 crosses but the jungle spice is a relaxing sativa high if that makes sense. My favorite smoke currently is the sweet onion Lucky wookie ugly pheno. Very heady sativa buzz with no paranoia that's a great motivating smoke.. Allright im rambling so I hope that helps


----------



## CopaGenetics (Oct 27, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> My assumption was The White x OMG, but I don't know.
> 
> What about the Healing Hashplant? Maybe a CBD strain crossed with the g13hp?


Yes, The White x Old Mother Ghani


----------



## Stink Floyd (Oct 27, 2019)

Just a reminder, anyone who missed out on the latest drop has a chance next week over at Headiegardens!


----------



## Palckl899014 (Oct 27, 2019)

Hashplant 4 it is. Just dropped the pack. Next round I will do the strawberry unicorn. Right now I'm on my second run of chemdxssdd, ssdd, and blue sunshine. It's my 3rd grow and on the first go around I had my cmh turned down to 190watts by mistake so it didnt go the way I had hoped. Hopefully this 2nd go around will be more successful


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Oct 27, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> LOVED mango biche x Iraqi, would like to have it again in another cross.


was this a tester? it sounds amazing but i can't find anything on it. i have kind of a thing for the iraqi lines.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 27, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> was this a tester? it sounds amazing but i can't find anything on it. i have kind of a thing for the iraqi lines.


it was! and it was amazing. I too really like the iraqi. I will now probably go get the DLA6.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 27, 2019)

Girls are getting massive and I cant move the light much more... the mass super skunk in front is very leggy but simply beautiful and very happy.... likes my bed very much.. I wish I knew more people around me to share this gem with. 

I have AGAIN been hit with a massive gnat infestation and nothing I do seems to tame them... bas essential oil plus there ipm kit i use on the regular. Top quality neem in soil Drench, gnatrol works sometimes but they seem to be getting immune I guess... I have not watered in a week or more etc. WTF WTF WTF I hate gnats!!!!!! Plants so far seem unaffected but my cover crop has taken a little hit... I'm at a loss... even considering diatomaceous earth and I HATE it lol... mess wise anyway... other than the major annoyances they bring me... plants are happy. Any ideas???


----------



## dankbydrew (Oct 27, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Plants so far seem unaffected but my cover crop has taken a little hit... I'm at a loss... even considering diatomaceous earth and I HATE it lol... mess wise anyway... other than the major annoyances they bring me... plants are happy. Any ideas???


Yellow sticky traps!


----------



## EastBayRay (Oct 27, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> Yellow sticky traps!


^This. Lots of it. The yellow sticky tape won't eliminate the gnats, but it'll definitely help.


----------



## EastBayRay (Oct 27, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Girls are getting massive and I cant move the light much more... the mass super skunk in front is very leggy but simply beautiful and very happy.... likes my bed very much.. I wish I knew more people around me to share this gem with.


Is that MSS crossed with anything or is it just MSS? Looks freakin' awesome!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 27, 2019)

GNATROL


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks for the reply guys. And @EastBayRay yes it is just MSS. My buddy that lives in mass gave it to me along with a GSC (back left), sensi star, so cal master kush, mud dog, ecsd x wcsd etc. All but the GSC are 20-30 years old. Cant remember exact age of each one but you get the idea. I posted on it back when he gifted them but it was a ways back now.

I hope to come across a stellar bodhi Male and make a cross with it (or a couple and keep it going... f4 or f5 and see what I can end up with in the end.

Not enough old school flavor going around with all this poly hybrid bs. I grow a bunch of great ones that I love but miss the old shit... At least bodhi used a bunch of old shit to cross with.... sour d, grape ape, master kush, WW, romulan etc. These are what I grew up on and hard to acquire these days (where I'm at anyway) I was fortunate to get my hands on them. It's sad we cant get anything everywhere in the states... happy growing!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 27, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Thanks for the reply guys. And @EastBayRay yes it is just MSS. My buddy that lives in mass gave it to me along with a GSC (back left), sensi star, so cal master kush, mud dog, ecsd x wcsd etc. All but the GSC are 20-30 years old. Cant remember exact age of each one but you get the idea. I posted on it back when he gifted them but it was a ways back now.
> 
> I hope to come across a stellar bodhi Male and make a cross with it (or a couple and keep it going... f4 or f5 and see what I can end up with in the end.
> 
> Not enough old school flavor going around with all this poly hybrid bs. I grow a bunch of great ones that I love but miss the old shit... At least bodhi used a bunch of old shit to cross with.... sour d, grape ape, master kush, WW, romulan etc. These are what I grew up on and hard to acquire these days (where I'm at anyway) I was fortunate to get my hands on them. It's sad we cant get anything everywhere in the states... happy growing!


Wow...that's quite an endorsement of Bodhi that you're sitting on all those great clones and you're still buying Bodhi seeds. Have you considered using Appalachian Super Skunk as your male to cross with your MSS. You'd have a MSS BX1 right from the start. Further BXs and f2s, f3s...,fns and you'd have yourself a MSS IBL at some point.


----------



## Chronic811 (Oct 28, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I am very jealous of the guava wookie. Jbc is out and I really wanted that one.


Jbc has guava Wookie in stock now


----------



## hillbill (Oct 28, 2019)

Bodhi Cherry Queen 5/5 up in red Solos. Looking forward to an Afghan Holiday. 

Final up pot for 1 maybe female of 5 Wookie Hashplant as the rest all showed male weeks ago in veg, also stuck her in flower tent. Short and stocky with wide leaves with four main branches after topping earlier.

Have one Bing that was dusted with Greenpoint Copper Chem f2 at 62 days with seeds. Bing is like super cherry smellin. First plant I ever had like that. Plant has been lighter green than others throughout flower. Will be checking trikes shortly. I changed carbon early to handle this and six Space Monkey x Sleeskunk (DNA) which are hard lemon and Juniper and turpentine with extreme volume.

Just vaped bit of Soulmate for starters today. Oh yeah.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Oct 28, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> Yellow sticky traps!


Ahh those pesky 12/12 gobshites! I say 12/12 because they've never shown their faces in my veg room.

I grow in pots of compost and use yellow sticky traps. I stick the traps on a lolly stick and push it in to top of the pots so it catches the gnats as soon as they appear. It's amazing how many of the the little feckers you catch!

I also use a product that's available here in the the UK called TANLIN or NILNAT spelled backwards, it works well if you use it at the right times. It took me a few grows to suss it out but it works pretty well alongside the lollipop traps.
I always use it when watering in after repotting and for the first two weeks after going 12/12, at 2 drops per litre.

Good luck.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Oct 28, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Bodhi Cherry Queen 5/5 up in red Solos. Looking forward to an Afghan Holiday.
> 
> Final up pot for 1 maybe female of 5 Wookie Hashplant as the rest all showed male weeks ago in veg, also stuck her in flower tent. Short and stocky with wide leaves with four main branches after topping earlier.
> 
> ...


Hey hillbill

Haven't tried any yet but i've finished 3 Cherry Queens in the last couple of weeks. Two phenos were around 74 days but the other pheno with the biggest buds would easily go 85-90 days. Unfortunately i had mould issues with this beauty and had to cut on day 77. I had lowered the humidity and increased airflow just for this particular plant, but to no avail i'm afraid, that grey shit got me. I probably lost about 3/4 of an oz but it could have been worse, i found more mould when cropping. Have to say though, the buds were stupid BIG!

I've got 7 soulmates a week in flower, and going on all the hugely positive opinions on here i can't wait for this one! and i'm very hopeful of finding a nice keeper.

Enjoy!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 28, 2019)

Soulmate will stink the place up. I had 5 plants that were quite different looking from each other but similar other ways. Very loud........Very!


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Oct 28, 2019)

Sounds great! Really good plant structure too!


----------



## crisnpropa (Oct 28, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Girls are getting massive and I cant move the light much more... the mass super skunk in front is very leggy but simply beautiful and very happy.... likes my bed very much.. I wish I knew more people around me to share this gem with.
> 
> I have AGAIN been hit with a massive gnat infestation and nothing I do seems to tame them... bas essential oil plus there ipm kit i use on the regular. Top quality neem in soil Drench, gnatrol works sometimes but they seem to be getting immune I guess... I have not watered in a week or more etc. WTF WTF WTF I hate gnats!!!!!! Plants so far seem unaffected but my cover crop has taken a little hit... I'm at a loss... even considering diatomaceous earth and I HATE it lol... mess wise anyway... other than the major annoyances they bring me... plants are happy. Any ideas???
> View attachment 4413332


May I suggest the following measures: 
1. Add yellow sticky traps.
2. Allow your soil to dry out completely. I mean dry dry dry.
3. Water with a 3 - 1 ratio of hydrogen peroxide and water. (Some people say 4 to 1 ratio but I find the plants tolerate 3 - 1 just fine).
4. Repeat steps 2 and 3 about three, four or maybe more times.
5. Keep a strong fan blowing over the tops of containers to discourage the flies.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 28, 2019)

crisnpropa said:


> May I suggest the following measures:
> 1. Add yellow sticky traps.
> 2. Allow your soil to dry out completely. I mean dry dry dry.
> 3. Water with a 3 - 1 ratio of hydrogen peroxide and water. (Some people say 4 to 1 ratio but I find the plants tolerate 3 - 1 just fine).
> ...


Hot shots no pest strip no fans and the vapor gets em 2 days then bag it up or lave it in grow room on the floor near pots


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 28, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Soulmate will stink the place up. I had 5 plants that were quite different looking from each other but similar other ways. Very loud........Very!


What kind of stink did ypur soul mates have? Ive been teying to figure out what im gonna pick up for glg anniversary and thats a contender


----------



## hillbill (Oct 28, 2019)

Pine and earthy at this point, Juniper and something very volatile and eye watering.


----------



## R Burns (Oct 28, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> My assumption was The White x OMG, but I don't know.
> 
> What about the Healing Hashplant? Maybe a CBD strain crossed with the g13hp?


Healing Hashplant = Respect OG x Ghash


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 28, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Hot shots no pest strip no fans and the vapor gets em 2 days then bag it up or lave it in grow room on the floor near pots


You may want to rethink that suggestion, just a heads up.

NO PEST STRIPS

DDVP/Dichlorvos/No Pest Strips are no good for cannabis cultivation. Dichlorvos is a volatile cholinesterase inhibiting organophosphate. 
So volatile it is primarily used as a fumigant. It is a proven carcinogen. A 2010 study found that each 10-fold increase in urinary concentration of organophosphate metabolites was associated with a 55% to 72% increase in the odds of ADHD in children. It conclusively binds to DNA although it's mutagenic properties are still being debated.
The FDA has been restricting it's usage more and more every year as new information has come out. According to the MSDS and most labels- It is NEVER to be stored around children, food, seed, or fertilizer.

It was Restricted in the European Union after 2002.

From the NO PEST STRIPS Label- Always read the Label- especially when applying to your medicine. - bottom of page is a link-

NOT FOR USE IN OCCUPIED HOMES- 
Do not be in the presence of strips in unoccupied areas for more than 4 hours -in garage, shed, attic, or other normally unoccupied area. (not including food areas)
Only use pest strips is the area will be unoccupied for 4 months.
Do not use in the food/feed processing or food/feed manufacturing or food/feed service establishments (you can't legally hang this in a restaurant!)

A little article on dichlorvous- http://www.wired.com/2014/01/cdc-war...e-pest-strips/


As you say- The poison is in the dose, and dichlovous doesn't take much to become poison.You couldn't be more spot on with that statement. But obviously some things are far more toxic than others, and considering you aren't allowed to be in the same room as this pesticide, handle it without gloves, breathe near it without a respirator, nor are you supposed to use it near anything that is considered food or will grow to become food I would never, ever consider putting a no pest strip anywhere near your plants. It volatilizes off the strip, into the air, and onto the plant, which you then either oxidize or consume. The combustion and inhalation of organophosphates aren't even studied, as they included on the label not to smoke or use tobacco when using dichlorvos, so they don't even need to further research the nasty effects it can have on you when lit on fire and inhaled. It's toxic enough on it's own through dermal exposure As you know oxidation and combustion completely change the molecular makeup of these chemicals and can make them much more toxic.

And on that subject I strongly advise anyone who uses Sevin outside on their property, to stop using Carbaryl immediately. Bayer did a study in the 80's about toxicity with regards to tobacco smoke, and through the study, found it to be extremely toxic to those who use cannabis, though not so bad for those just using tobacco. Apparently when cannabis binds to the cannabinoid receptors, it allows the carbaryl to more easily disrupt the cholinesterese system. Considering that organophosphates work with the same mode of action, it would be reasonable to assume the NO PEST STRIPS/DDVP are also more toxic to cannabis users as well. Pesticide companies don't have to warn you of this, because cannabis is a Schedule 1 substance. If it were schedule two, they would have to further research the link between cannabis users and increased toxicity from cholinesterese inhibitors. If I forgot to mention before, although atropine may be used as an emergency antidote for acute toxicity/poisonings. Most damage done to the nervous system is irreversible.

Stay away from Organophosphates, Organochlorides and Carbamates if possible folks- there's so many safer options out there that really do work.Pyrethroids for example are a great place to start. We're trying to make people medicine, not poison them or ourselves.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 28, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Jbc has guava Wookie in stock now


F### I cant spend a god damn dime. I ask everyone here to not buy them up lol... shit!!!

On the upside I did get in an order in from BAS and that always makes for a good day but... guava wookie would have been better I have wanted this strain for a very long time it seems. A member here posted some bad ass pics of it, multiple phenos and all looked like fire. I believe he said it would be hard to choose a keeper. Other than a shitty gnat infestation I think my 4x4 bed would be able to do justice and push it to full potential indoors. My fluence led and grassroots bed, thermx70, aloe, ful power, agsil 16, coconut water, malted barley powdered into top dress every week or 2 or gro kashi, occasionally a tea regimen have truly changed the game a bit and has resulted in unbelievable flowers and the bigger bed has cut down maintenance a bit... When I get my genetic library in order in the next year or 2 I think I'll be in a happy place. I won't rest till I have a keeper cut or a pack or 2 of guava in the fridge.. I will say a bean prayer tonight... my half way (now anyway) good day. God bless BAS... happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 28, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> You may want to rethink that suggestion, just a heads up.
> 
> NO PEST STRIPS
> 
> ...



Honestly I'm to Organic I guess for that to be a consideration but this is SOLID info. Very informative post. This will help many make a better choice. Thank you!!! And thank you to all who have given answers. I hate useing DE but put down a dusting and numbers are falling. Sticky traps will be hung shortly. I may have to water tonight though... part of what de sucks lol... if I'm ever unsure on watering I have a moisture meter and if I'm above 3 it's a no go unless in mid to late flower and I wont be home till late the next day. Still getting the 4x4 bed rythm down (2nd flower run)

I VERY much appreciate all the help this thread has offered, I really do. I have been growing a long time and gotten very good at it but will always take solid advice... some members that frequent this thread are very helpful and willing to go the extra mile to help you, offer free proven beans, clone etc. Solid place for great advice from people that know they are good but never EVER act like a stuck up dick about it. New name for thread (the bodhi pay it forward community). Its great how well we all help each other and get along. It makes me mad seeing other threads or forum putting down people staring out down because they dont have it figured out yet. Even people who dont post to show they are good or even have advice worth listening to act like an asshole. Simply put there are no keyboard warriors in this thread EVER! Only good folk willing to help those who need it. I am honored to be a part of it. I love to help and put good karma in the bank. Thank you all for keeping this thread a plesant place to be!
Happy growing!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 28, 2019)

Only time I ever had vertigo was when using these strips in a confined room. Disappeared immediately when I removed them. I know this is subjective but it did happen to me.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Oct 28, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> You may want to rethink that suggestion, just a heads up.
> 
> NO PEST STRIPS
> 
> ...


Logged in just to second this. Not to mention the strips will not do much to the larvae.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 29, 2019)

Vaping Lemon Hashplant first today, like it more all the time. Sour lemon and something smells right now. Sour with distinct lemon aftertaste. Got me glue to the chair but not “locked”, lots of thoughts being free. Will tend my garden shortly


----------



## Rosinallday (Oct 29, 2019)

Hey bodhi family. Didn't have any pure bodhi crosses this season but here are some pics of Mac x dla5. Best smoke of the season. Colombian domination with some of that gamy influence of the male. These nugs have some kind of incredible flavor. Well worth popping if you've been sitting on some of them beans. This crew are the only ones that got seeds from my ultimate keeper female. The mac x aaw not too shabby either.


----------



## Paddletail (Oct 29, 2019)

Had 2 of those in my last run and they were very nice. 1 had that gamey thing going so bad during flower, it got to where I stopped touching it as it almost made me sick. After chop and cure it was the most beautiful tapioca pudding smell. The other was purple with a nice nose thats hard to describe.


----------



## InstadovB (Oct 29, 2019)

Just popped 4 mother's hashplant. Hoping for at least one mother's milk leaner.


----------



## fartoblue (Oct 29, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Vaping Lemon Hashplant first today, like it more all the time. Sour lemon and something smells right now. Sour with distinct lemon aftertaste. Got me glue to the chair but not “locked”, lots of thoughts being free. Will tend my garden shortly


Was it the Lemon Hashplant V2 hilbill ?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 29, 2019)

Yes, always tend to leave that off


----------



## jpdnkstr (Oct 29, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> Was it the Lemon Hashplant V2 hilbill ?


I just picked up a pack of the Lemon Hash Plant V2 based on hillbill's descriptions. I've got four of them wet right now... looking forward to them! I also picked up some Grandma's Hash Plant, Gold Star x Snow Lotus and Space Monkey again because of hillbills fondness of the monkey!


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 29, 2019)

Sun ra and Red Eye Jedi are ready to start flowering.

Jedis

Sun ra


----------



## Palckl899014 (Oct 29, 2019)

Hey guys having a rough time choosing my freebie at glg. Cant decide between terpenado, gg4xssdd, or gg4x omg. Maybe someone could give me a hand? I appreciate the feed back


----------



## 1ManGrow (Oct 29, 2019)

Palckl899014 said:


> Hey guys having a rough time choosing my freebie at glg. Cant decide between terpenado, gg4xssdd, or gg4x omg. Maybe someone could give me a hand? I appreciate the feed back


 j/k


I myself grabbed the terpenado but don't think anyone of them is a bad choice


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 29, 2019)

Yep, you better believe I framed that note. Hanging next to the tents. Grateful as hell!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 29, 2019)

Palckl899014 said:


> Hey guys having a rough time choosing my freebie at glg. Cant decide between terpenado, gg4xssdd, or gg4x omg. Maybe someone could give me a hand? I appreciate the feed back


Here's a perspective. With the terpenado, Bodhi created BOTH parents and chose to match them up. With the other two, he's matching his created/selected males with somebody else's creation. So would you like to try a double dose of Bodhi creativity, or stick with his twist on a known commodity? I've tried none of these myself though, so nothing more to add.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 29, 2019)

jp68 said:


> The snow lotus definetly made the goji and LT sticky vigorous and with a fruity smell to them. The LT was the better of the 2 but it was a sativa leaner that foxtailed like nuts and had very airy frosty buds. Good sativa hybtid buzz to it and this was the creamy pheno .Needed support and was a bitch to trim but otherwise it was fantastic smoke. The Nikah is definetly a stronger cross with the TK as mantis mentioned and i really need to have a plan or it does get a bit edgy for me Nika is much easier to grow with no support needed and a breeze to trim. The omg male definetly has a fruity greasy sativa thing to as I ran the dreadbread and they looked and smelled similar. The bbhp was nice but kind of a strange high for me with the jungle spice winning that battle . Both are indestructible strong and just cruise along no matter what . Kinda of a weird mix of highs for me the sativa g13 crosses but the jungle spice is a relaxing sativa high if that makes sense. My favorite smoke currently is the sweet onion Lucky wookie ugly pheno. Very heady sativa buzz with no paranoia that's a great motivating smoke.. Allright im rambling so I hope that helps


Thanks for adding your info on the g13hp vs. OMG vs. Snow Lotus! That's cool that both you and The Mantis have compared LT to Nikah. This has been great, I've got a better feel for how to choose the male when a mom's gotten slutty with all of them.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 29, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Healing Hashplant = Respect OG x Ghash


Thanks! That raises a second question, but an OG cut crossed with a g13hp is the basic info I wanted. Much appreciated.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 29, 2019)

Really feeling I need another flower tent tonight... I really an jealous of those of us with more space than a 5x5 and 4.7x4.7 tent. Wish I could convert to like 4-8 lights or so. I'm surely being held back from space restrictions and it sucks!!! 

When you know your plants in flower have another 5 to 7 weeks and wish you had another tent... feel what I'm saying lol...

Shit is getting hairy... hope to add another 4x4 or 5x5 with 1 or 2 315cmh lamps till I can buy another fluence... but it will be a month or 2 before I'm complete.... one part per week. Slow and steady wins the race... quite a few bodhi babies there waiting there turn...

Happy growing!


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 29, 2019)

My buddy is looking for something that has a really heavy yield. Usually average 2.5-4 oz/ plant grown 6-8 weeks from clone. I was thinking super silver hashplant or possibly blue sunshine, anybody have a good reccomendation?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 29, 2019)

jpdnkstr said:


> I just picked up a pack of the Lemon Hash Plant V2 based on hillbill's descriptions. I've got four of them wet right now... looking forward to them! I also picked up some Grandma's Hash Plant, Gold Star x Snow Lotus and Space Monkey again because of hillbills fondness of the monkey!


Yes I bought the monkey based on bills fondness. He should be re-writing seed descriptions for companies. I'm glad I'm running Space Monkey. Bet I'll thank Hillbill when Allah said and done


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 29, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> My buddy is looking for something that has a really heavy yield. Usually average 2.5-4 oz/ plant grown 6-8 weeks from clone. I was thinking super silver hashplant or possibly blue sunshine, anybody have a good reccomendation?


I ran the Super Silver Hashplant and ended up with a hashplant pheno. It's great smoke. Bet if you got a silver haze pheno it would produce


----------



## JHashmore (Oct 29, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> Hey bodhi family. Didn't have any pure bodhi crosses this season but here are some pics of Mac x dla5. Best smoke of the season. Colombian domination with some of that gamy influence of the male. These nugs have some kind of incredible flavor. Well worth popping if you've been sitting on some of them beans. This crew are the only ones that got seeds from my ultimate keeper female. The mac x aaw not too shabby either.
> View attachment 4413880View attachment 4413881


Very excellent, I grew out a couple of these and gave them to friends in two different outdoor spots this season, one in a very cold tester spot where it did well but couldn't finish and another further on the coast where it did very well. I am going to try it when I see my buddy who grew it out. 

Thanks again for the beans. I grew out some dla5 and used a male for my personal project and it's worked out beautifully. I have been mulling over what bodhi to OP and share with the community to pay it forward.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Oct 30, 2019)

Couldn't help myself but to place another bodhi order. Just ordered on the last promo about a month ago. I think my addiction is starting. Went with strawberry goji and as my freebie butterscotchxssdd. Wish I would of had more options for the freebie but that's my fault waited so long to order. It took me a few days to justify ordering again lol


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 30, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> I ran the Super Silver Hashplant and ended up with a hashplant pheno. It's great smoke. Bet if you got a silver haze pheno it would produce


Thanks for the experience, maybe ill grab a pack snd search for a ssh pheno. How did ya like the hashplant leaner?


----------



## Michigan man (Oct 30, 2019)

Hey guys let me start by saying u guys rock and Bodhi is the man lots of great info on here I’ve been everywhere on the net looking for info on time bandit, supersilver hashplant, and temple of Apollo as I’m about to get them out my mailbox today so if anyone could help a brother out with some info that would b much appreciated


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 30, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> My buddy is looking for something that has a really heavy yield. Usually average 2.5-4 oz/ plant grown 6-8 weeks from clone. I was thinking super silver hashplant or possibly blue sunshine, anybody have a good reccomendation?


 Most of my silver mountain phenos pulled 8+oz in 7 gallon living soil. I posted a pic of one I found some pages back. The one I had posted was I believe 8.5-9oz 6-8week veg. cant remember. But way back when on here I posted and was a tad more specific. Very good smoke. 2 were exceptional and 1 was un replaceable. Like a dumb shit I did not take a cut.. The ssh leaner as @Kp sunshine said was the mass producer for sure
First pic pheno #3 with some big donkey dicks on it but the 2nd pic is #2 pheno I really hope I find again. #1 I cant find...

Cant see the whole plant and the million stakes etc. Still flopping everywhere lol.. would recommend to any SSH fan.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 30, 2019)

Sorry first pic #1 pheno, 2nd #2.. #3 I cant find a pic... stoned this am... happy growing!


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Oct 30, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> My buddy is looking for something that has a really heavy yield. Usually average 2.5-4 oz/ plant grown 6-8 weeks from clone. I was thinking super silver hashplant or possibly blue sunshine, anybody have a good reccomendation?


I've done a few Blue Sunshines and none of them were heavy yielders, average i'd say. Neither would they finish in 6 yo 8 weeks, i'd say a minimum of 9 nine to 10 weeks depending on pheno. Can't see anything with SSH in it finishing that fast either.

Cherry Queen has huge buds but you'll be looking at 10 to 12 weeks for that one.

My SSDD keeper is finished bang on 63 days and gives me 25oz per 600w lamp. Giving me a yearly total of around 144 / 145 ounces.
I did have the Silver Mountain lime pheno and that yielded 30oz every 80 days per 600w lamp. Giving me a yearly total of around 136 / 137 ounces.
What you lose on the swings, you gain on the roundabouts 

Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 30, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Sorry first pic #1 pheno, 2nd #2.. #3 I cant find a pic... stoned this am... happy growing!


Damnn, those are some donkey dicks, and exactly what were looking for. Looks like sshp is on the list for the glg anniversary. Thanks for digging through and putting up the pics, i totally appreciate it


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 30, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> I've done a few Blue Sunshines and none of them were heavy yielders, average i'd say. Neither would they finish in 6 yo 8 weeks, i'd say a minimum of 9 nine to 10 weeks depending on pheno. Can't see anything with SSH in it finishing that fast either.
> 
> Cherry Queen has huge buds but you'll be looking at 10 to 12 weeks for that one.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, i was eyeing up the cherry queen too, the finish time doesnt matter so much, generally we just run 10 weeks regardless of the strain. We have had a couple 14 week sativas and they kinda throw a wrench in the rotation. Right now hes just running og type plants which is why his yield is hurting. I appreciate the imput and might have to pick up a pack of cherry queen to search through too. The give and take to time to finish and final yield is a very good point too


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Oct 30, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> Thanks man, i was eyeing up the cherry queen too, the finish time doesnt matter so much, generally we just run 10 weeks regardless of the strain. We have had a couple 14 week sativas and they kinda throw a wrench in the rotation. Right now hes just running og type plants which is why his yield is hurting. I appreciate the imput and might have to pick up a pack of cherry queen to search through too. The give and take to time to finish and final yield is a very good point too


You're welcome buddy. but it sounds like you already know your onions 
It just so happens that 2 of the Cherry Queens that i have are ready for the first smoke test, before being weighed & jarred. The later finishing CQ has huge buds!! I'll weight and test that one in the next week or so and let you know results.

Any strains you've done that you could recommend to a veteran toker?
All the best


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 30, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> Damnn, those are some donkey dicks, and exactly what were looking for. Looks like sshp is on the list for the glg anniversary. Thanks for digging through and putting up the pics, i totally appreciate it


 No problem at all I like to share pics and help. This is silver mountain though... dont want you buying the wrong shit lol.

From seed 7-8ish week veg they all went 70 day from flip. Imho 70 days is shit when you have a 3ft plant pull half lb plus of premo smoke. @johnnie twosheds is correct. Ssh variants in my experiance wont finish at 8 weeks if the strain leans SSH. Prob 9 minimum. I let em go and dont rush. So 10 weeks for me... imo breeders often mark strains 8 weeks and my environment is damn ner perfect at all times... always more like 9 or 10 weeks if I count from the day I flip. Helps if you run perpetual to plan for 10 weeks I have found... hence my veg tent pic above a ways lol... happy growing!!!

I NEED MORE SPACE!!!


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 30, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> You're welcome buddy. but it sounds like you already know your onions
> It just so happens that 2 of the Cherry Queens that i have are ready for the first smoke test, before being weighed & jarred. The later finishing CQ has huge buds!! I'll weight and test that one in the next week or so and let you know results.
> 
> Any strains you've done that you could recommend to a veteran toker?
> All the best


I personally am a huge fan of the wookie crosses, space monkey is an all time favorite. Most of the stuff i have run is no longer in stock. Thunder wookie was really strong smoke and super frosty, smelled like diesel onions and catpiss haha.. what kind of smells is ur cherry queen putting out?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 30, 2019)

SFnone said:


> I tested ssh x puf3 last year,


Is this one of the new strains that are going to be stocked at GLG? I saw a list somewhere, but I didn't know to look for this one... Thanks!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 30, 2019)

Got a Bing that is cherry soda and cherry pie and maraschino, 64 days seeded by California Cannon. Heavy cherry but overwhelmed by my 6 MonkeySkunk, all of which are screaming loud


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Oct 30, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> I personally am a huge fan of the wookie crosses, space monkey is an all time favorite. Most of the stuff i have run is no longer in stock. Thunder wookie was really strong smoke and super frosty, smelled like diesel onions and catpiss haha.. what kind of smells is ur cherry queen putting out?


I've got a couple of packs of space monkey. I'll have to get round to popping them..but you know how it is  I'm hoping to become a fully fledged member of the wookie fan club after i've finished my soul mates. Loads of positivity about the soul mates.
The CQ's had a cherryish smell during flower but now it's a bit complex. I'll ask the mrs, she's better with smells than me.


----------



## Nu-Be (Oct 30, 2019)

I finished my Godhead smoke report and I think I found a Strawberry Blockhead leaner. Very chunky nugs and not too hairy! 



Smells like strawberry jam and tastes like it too, with a little chem on the exhale.  



Who says you can't get good calyx swell in organic soil with old "underpowered" LEDs? I think it's mostly pheno dependent. This Godhead was harvested at day 58 from flip.



Combined with @torontoke 's and @doniawon 's and @Jp.the.pope 's great experience with these beans donated by @MojoRizing, I wouldn't sleep on these packs if I were you. You can find the smoke report and growlog at https://www.breedbay.org/community/threads/godhead-blockhead-x-88g13hp.201366114/

@Stickyjones You're right about how generous and unique the new Overgrow is. Regarding F2 or chucks from bodhi seeds, bodhi made a thread over there: https://overgrow.com/t/hello-overgrow-friends/17974 

I'll quote and *bold* the relevant parts (expand the quote to read it all):



bodhi said:


> these are my feelings on seed creation
> 
> *please make hybrids with any of my stuff*, *please create more seeds *to find your special expression, go deeper, or take things in new directions. *trade, gift, even sell** but find your flow and niche, these are unfinished works of art we all work on as a community.
> 
> ...


He's clarified every possible question anyone could have about using his work. He did this because a billion people are always emailing him asking if it's OK to use his creations. Unlike a lot of "breeders," bodhi encourages us to make more of everything he releases and share them with everyone! His only two requests are to 1) please don't share your work with testers until they're released, and 2) (_this is my interpretation_) don't take food off his table by recreating his current releases and selling them ***unless*** you've taken a unique path F3 and beyond.



DarthPlagueis said:


> Awesome work man and thank you for the recipe. Recently went full organic and this will help for future reference. I have a blue Tara pack I'd donate to your cause if you're interested! Should be some great stuff in the f2s


Darth, thank you - I really appreciate that. It's people like you who make this the best thread on any pot forum anywhere.  The bodhis are truly beautiful human beings and it's wonderful to see folks like you spreading the good vibes.  I'm sorry it took so long to get back to you. I have a lot of stuff in front of the Blue Tara that I need to get through, but I'll PM you. 

This is what I have in mind. I'll prolly do both open pollination and F2 selects.

*Mother's Milk *(Nepali OG x Appalachia) 
*Chocolate Trip F3* (from bodhi's F2 of Dutch Flower's Chocolate Trip)
*Pura Vida *(Hollywood Pure Kush x Appalachia) 
*Dream Beaver *(Dirty Hippie x Appalachia)
*Cheech Wizard* (Green Curry OG x Snow Lotus)
*Heaven Mountain *(Goji OG x Appalachia)
*Sunshine 4 *(Chem 4 x Sunshine Daydream)
*Silver Mountain *(Super Silver Haze x Appalachia)
*Superstitious *(Stevie Wonder x Snow Lotus)
*Blueberry HP* (Blue Dream [Santa Cruz Sativa cut - the good one] x 88g13hp)
*Spirit HP* (Ghost OG x 88g13hp) 
*Clusterfunk* (Chem 91 JB x 88g13hp) 
*Hollyweed* (Hollywood Pure Kush x 88g13hp) 
*Angelica *(HAOG x 88g13hp)

I'd love to make some Good Medicine or other bodhi CBD Blessings F2 but I can't find any packs other than the Barefoot Doctor that I already ran. I'll hold off on the HP cross runs cuz the dad is still in service and B has a big freezer so they might be re-released. As always, these will all be free to everyone who asks.  It'll take awhile, and I'll post when each is ready.

Here's what's on deck. Finally getting to these Triangle Kush x Iraqi testers. All 11 popped - hope they end up looking as good as yours @HamNEggs ! <3



Stay warm, bodhi friends.


----------



## Michigan man (Oct 30, 2019)

Hmmm what 2 should I begin with any input would b great


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 30, 2019)

Nu-Be said:


> I finished my Godhead smoke report and I think I found a Strawberry Blockhead leaner. Very chunky nugs and not too hairy!
> 
> View attachment 4414320
> 
> ...



That was one hell of a post! Thank you for sharing. Hell of a plant as well. Certainly grown with attention and love. Much respect! I'm in love with those pics... may even get me as horney as the guava wookie! Damn I need to buy some more seeds!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 30, 2019)

What bodhi asks if useing his work is very understandable and great he wants it used and spread. Very few rules so to speak and the tester thing is common sense...duh...Seem like one hell of a family.. much respect to the bodhi family. 
Happy growing!!!


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Oct 30, 2019)

Cherry Queen #3 @ 70 Days / Could go another few days if that's what floats your boat.

Just ground this up and made a nice fat spliff, while Mrs Twosheds has a go with her spoon pipe. After a dry toke were both in agreement on the taste. Cherry, menthol, pine! After smoking it there's still a lot of pine with a sort of dark cherry menthol bitterness. It's rather nice, with a long dark after taste, like a good glass of port. I'd be surprised if this didn't cure well.

40 mins after half a spliff and i'm pretty impressed so far. A nice smooth balanced effect, i'm feeling about 25lb lighter, very pleasant!

60 mins in now, and this is a creeper. I'm feeling pretty stoned and much heavier than i was 20 mins ago. This certainly doesn't lack potency.

67 mins in. I AM STONED!!

I'll be back with yield details and stuff


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 30, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Got a Bing that is cherry soda and cherry pie and maraschino, 64 days seeded by California Cannon. Heavy cherry but overwhelmed by my 6 MonkeySkunk, all of which are screaming loud


gonna have to pick up a pack of that. all the other cherry stuff looked too heady for my liking. I like doing some deep space couch exploration. and I've been dying for something "Cherry".


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 30, 2019)

I am poking my head in to say that I was gifted a pack of Apollo 13 Gorilla Arm pheno x Apollo 11 Genius pheno to take to F2. 

It'll be about 6 weeks before my seed tent opens up but you can count of these getting passed around to those with interest. It's part of the Bodhi Preservation Project over on OG.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 30, 2019)

Just chopped Bing with 20-30% amber and seeds splitting calyxes wide.


----------



## dankbydrew (Oct 30, 2019)

Hey there, hope it's cool to mention Mr. B sent some rare packs to the IG auctions for Mrs. Tomba. Azad Kashmir is sitting at only 80 with two hours left right now. Get on it!

Very blessed to have ended up with Sour Cyclone x Purple Unicorn and Bruce Banner #3 x A11 f4 yesterday. Can't really find much other than a grow or two for either.


----------



## bythekasiz (Oct 30, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> gonna have to pick up a pack of that. all the other cherry stuff looked too heady for my liking. I like doing some deep space couch exploration. and I've been dying for something "Cherry".


Congrats on the gift! That’s awesome! I’ve been running the cherry trance hp since the last round of testers, there are some real sweet cherry tasters in there and of coarse some hashplant phenos. They also finished 50-60 days, I’m not sure when/if the boss is releasing them for sale.


----------



## RocketBoy (Oct 30, 2019)

Did I read that right? NL#6?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Oct 30, 2019)

Nu-Be I tried to message you but you limit viewing your profile. I have a LOT of Bodhi packs in general and one of the "ACDC CBD Blessing" that I would donate to you if you were going to F2 and donate to the community. Either way we should talk, I dont mind donating to a good cause.


----------



## BigJonster (Oct 30, 2019)

Nu-Be said:


> I finished my Godhead smoke report and I think I found a Strawberry Blockhead leaner. Very chunky nugs and not too hairy!
> 
> View attachment 4414320
> 
> ...


I dont have any bodhis cbd strains but I do have some perkins bx f2 I most likely won't get around to. They are chematonic x cannatonic, not sure if this is what you are looking for. They were a freebie from dc seed


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 30, 2019)

bythekasiz said:


> Congrats on the gift! That’s awesome! I’ve been running the cherry trance hp since the last round of testers, there are some real sweet cherry tasters in there and of coarse some hashplant phenos. They also finished 50-60 days, I’m not sure when/if the boss is releasing them for sale.


well damn, I love a good hashplant cross so that sounds right up my alley. and thank you!


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 30, 2019)

@Nube , that is an incredible lineup, please keep me in mind when youre sorting beans, i been dreaming about that green curry og haha.. also thanks for putting th og post on, that really does answer any question one could have.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 30, 2019)

Nu-Be said:


> I finished my Godhead smoke report and I think I found a Strawberry Blockhead leaner. Very chunky nugs and not too hairy!
> 
> View attachment 4414320
> 
> ...


Holy hell dude, I bet those testers are gonna be KILLER! I love that Iraqi. I'm about to get the Black Domina x 88g13 wet. I'm also F2'ing HAOGxSSDD right now, I'm pretty positive I finally have a female to get hit by both my males. Would love to offer you any of that stock if you're interested. I would also share one of those packs I just recieved from Bodhi if you'd be interested in preserving it. I'm going to be doing the same with both/the other one. ONly stipulation is I myself and the community receive some beans of course.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 30, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> Nu-Be I tried to message you but you limit viewing your profile. I have a LOT of Bodhi packs in general and one of the "ACDC CBD Blessing" that I would donate to you if you were going to F2 and donate to the community. Either way we should talk, I dont mind donating to a good cause.



I can attest to this. Solid MF when it comes to bodhi. You sir are the man. Will not speak out of place but I'm sure you are In the club lol, I'll just say that... Very nice gesture as well. Much respect my man. Solid member here. I am a fan. Plants are also clearly fire... happy growing! 

And Thanks for trying to pay it forward. We all can appreciate it I'm sure!



reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Holy hell dude, I bet those testers are gonna be KILLER! I love that Iraqi. I'm about to get the Black Domina x 88g13 wet. I'm also F2'ing HAOGxSSDD right now, I'm pretty positive I finally have a female to get hit by both my males. Would love to offer you any of that stock if you're interested. I would also share one of those packs I just recieved from Bodhi if you'd be interested in preserving it. I'm going to be doing the same with both/the other one. ONly stipulation is I myself and the community receive some beans of course.



I cant keep up. Read above... close to every point apply to you to. Gestures, solid member etc. 

One big circle of happiness and generosity in the bodhi thread. Another big contributor. Need I say more? Cool thing happening here! Lots of cool things to come I think.....

Happy growing!!!


----------



## shellback1 (Oct 30, 2019)

For those of you guys that are thinking about Cherry Queen. I harvested 3 plants back during the first of the year. All 3 plants were grown in 5 gallon pots. All had to be bent over and tied down, taking up most of the room in the tent. The three plants produced a little over 3 pounds trimmed and dried.total. Two of the phenos had several colas that were bigger than your arm, the other had bunches of bud like pinecones. Easy to trim. Nice smells of cherry mixed with pine. Stoney high that finally ended with a couch lock high. I ordered 2 packs to put on ice for another day. I started with 7 females to start with and lost 4 to a hurricane, as things turned out this might have been to the best, I don't think I would have had room to grow out 7 females a one time.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 30, 2019)

shellback1 said:


> For those of you guys that are thinking about Cherry Queen. I harvested 3 plants back during the first of the year. All 3 plants were grown in 5 gallon pots. All had to be bent over and tied down, taking up most of the room in the tent. The three plants produced a little over 3 pounds trimmed and dried.total. Two of the phenos had several colas that were bigger than your arm, the other had bunches of bud like pinecones. Easy to trim. Nice smells of cherry mixed with pine. Stoney high that finally ended with a couch lock high. I ordered 2 packs to put on ice for another day. I started with 7 females to start with and lost 4 to a hurricane, as things turned out this might have been to the best, I don't think I would have had room to grow out 7 females a one time.


damn so they pulled a pound per plant in 5 gal pots? 

thats crazy

how long did you veg them?


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 30, 2019)

ran across a beautiful Eternal Sunshine on instagram

i cant wait to flower one of these girls


__
http://instagr.am/p/B3e045FhZL1/


----------



## thenasty1 (Oct 31, 2019)

sun ra, wk 6ish. the close up shot is the most vigorous of the four, but i did catch a few bananas on the lower bits. reasonably sure i caught most before they deployed their dust. regardless, id still bet on that one coming out on top


----------



## InstadovB (Oct 31, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Sun ra and Red Eye Jedi are ready to start flowering.
> 
> Jedis
> View attachment 4414001
> Sun raView attachment 4414002


I picked up some Sun Ra on my last order, I can't wait to see how yours turns out.



Michigan man said:


> Hey guys let me start by saying u guys rock and Bodhi is the man lots of great info on here I’ve been everywhere on the net looking for info on time bandit, supersilver hashplant, and temple of Apollo as I’m about to get them out my mailbox today so if anyone could help a brother out with some info that would b much appreciated


The a11g does not seem to be to fond to topping I had learned from useful seeds, this did end up being true for the a11g cross endore score I grew out recently.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 31, 2019)

I got a couple Sun Ra in veg that’s ready to be flipped 

one of them is huge...it bigger than every other plant in the tent including the Eternal Sunshine


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 31, 2019)

InstadovB said:


> The a11g does not seem to be to fond to topping I had learned from useful seeds, this did end up being true for the a11g cross endore score I grew out recently.


I topped both of my Temple of Apollo and they’re doing great

2nd most vigorous strain in my tent


----------



## Hinoon (Oct 31, 2019)

So far I'm happy with my sunshine crosses, the Strawberry Sunshine went down, nice sweet smell with a peppery, oily twist and the purple blue sunshine is still going, smelling like buttered blueberry pancakes.
Silver Sunshine is still going for at least a week and Tigermelon Sunshine as well.
Pics are Strawberry Sunshine and Blue Sunshine, under 890W of QB 3500K LED in a 8x4 with Biotabs in soil/coco feed with Biobizz/Guano Teas.


----------



## shellback1 (Oct 31, 2019)

The Cherry Queens were veg'ed for about 75 days because of the hurricane. They were the only ones that looked like they might survive after a week of no lights or A/C. up potted from 3 to 5 gallon, watered and waited 2 or 3 weeks to see what would happen. They straightened up and I decided to put them in flower, and boom, they took off. They stretched like crazy. Took at 65 days to 73 days 5% amber. Just checked the log book to make sure of the flowering times. Tent size 4X8. The hurricane cost me big time I lost 4 of the 7 female Queens plus 5 Chem d X SSDD, 5 BBhp,and the mother BBHP 2 Sour Butters, and the mother, 5 Dream Beavers and the mother, 5 female Genisis Thai, 11 Copper Chems and 10 Full Moon Fevers in red cups. No need to cry about it, growers lose much more than that and life goes on.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 31, 2019)

Damn! Got another pack today, the testers I actually asked about (dumpster) plus another tester I don’t necessarily have room to run but will find a way to anyways. REALLY excited for the dumpster hashplant


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Oct 31, 2019)

Huge shout out to great lakes genetics! Came through on my latest order . Got dread bread, chem d x ssdd, Temple of apollo, mother's hashplant, and heavenly hashplant.

Also have some results and smoke reports on this year's garden. Will take some nug shot pics. 

First winner was heavenly hashplant had 3 females between two gardens we're all very similar and all very bubba .one was a standout that looks like indoor almost like a f2 of the bubba.Average yeild was 3lb a piece in CA sunshine and no till soil. 

2nd was ssdd it is extreme hash taste and earthy . Both I had we're similar in structure and smell . One yeilded 5 lb one yeilded 3. They are beautiful buds(crazy bag appeal) but small when you break it down. Let down with smell a little bit was hoping for the butter. Definitely the biggest plant in the garden by far.

Last place: Neroli 91 
First plant to ever throw nuts out side, like the most beautiful nuts not bananas. It had no special anything about them except one smelled good . One yeilded 3 and one 2 were giant plants. Total let down and first time from bodhi. It's not his fault though it's the chem 91. I have grown the wookie x in other ones like black raspberry and space monkey and have liked that dad. Maybe two great things don't blend great all the time. I had HUGE expectation because I loved the chem kesey


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 1, 2019)

Goldrunfarms said:


> Huge shout out to great lakes genetics! Came through on my latest order . Got dread bread, chem d x ssdd, Temple of apollo, mother's hashplant, and heavenly hashplant.
> 
> Also have some results and smoke reports on this year's garden. Will take some nug shot pics.
> 
> ...


Only grew one Wookie cross outdoor, the Cosmic Serpent, this last season. All 4 females in the pack did ok. Little too leafy when grown outdoor and was too much of a pain to trim nicely. Not much flower from them but the kief and rosin turned out very nice with a dreamy sort of relaxing indica high with no couch lock. Tastes like bubble gum.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Nov 1, 2019)

best attempt at a bud shot.. lol
Secret Chief


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Nov 1, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> best attempt at a bud shot.. lol
> Secret Chief
> View attachment 4415363


Wow! That's gorgeous! 
How's it smoking?


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Nov 1, 2019)

Gold Lotus (Gold Star x Snow Lotus) smelling of sweet pine, not a loud plant but very subtle. Always been a difficult plant to photo due to its size and stretchiness. Had to cut a couple sections of flowers out due to caterpillars but it's rounding into form.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Nov 1, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Wow! That's gorgeous!
> How's it smoking?


Thanks! I’m dealing with a nasty cold so I haven’t been smoking lately. Hopefully soon though!


----------



## SFnone (Nov 1, 2019)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Is this one of the new strains that are going to be stocked at GLG? I saw a list somewhere, but I didn't know to look for this one... Thanks!


sorry for the late response, yeah, it was a tester, and as far as I know, there has not been any release of it yet... hope it wasn't my somewhat negative review! Like I said, flavor was top notch.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 1, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> best attempt at a bud shot.. lol
> Secret Chief
> View attachment 4415363




Its good enuff to know it looks killer! Nice looking smoke. I approve, looks like it was treated right. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Houstini (Nov 1, 2019)

Goji f2, here’s 6 of em 7 more strong babies off to the side.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 2, 2019)

Hey anyone grown out bingo pajama? Seems like a cool mix of genes. Not in love with pics I have seen of it but still interested in popping my pack at some point. Can anyone share any info or pics, quality of flower etc. Thanks bodhi family! 

Also broke as f### and need more co2 in my room any ideas lol... my autopilot has shown it as low as 160ppm... norm Is 450-800 ppm.. I at least want it normal ambient around 400ppm. I top dressed 5 gallons of compost/mineral/kelp,neem,karanja etc. To try and get some natural co2 going but any other idea I'm open to. Will end up buying a couple c02 bag when I can afford to...

Happy growing!


----------



## Stickyjones (Nov 2, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Hey anyone grown out bingo pajama? Seems like a cool mix of genes. Not in love with pics I have seen of it but still interested in popping my pack at some point. Can anyone share any info or pics, quality of flower etc. Thanks bodhi family!
> 
> Also broke as f### and need more co2 in my room any ideas lol... my autopilot has shown it as low as 160ppm... norm Is 450-800 ppm.. I at least want it normal ambient around 400ppm. I top dressed 5 gallons of compost/mineral/kelp,neem,karanja etc. To try and get some natural co2 going but any other idea I'm open to. Will end up buying a couple c02 bag when I can afford to...
> 
> Happy growing!


I make wine in my tent the second half of flower. yeast is cheap and all you need is sugar water. I have no idea how much it brings the c02 up but atleast some


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 2, 2019)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Gold Lotus (Gold Star x Snow Lotus) smelling of sweet pine, not a loud plant but very subtle. Always been a difficult plant to photo due to its size and stretchiness. Had to cut a couple sections of flowers out due to caterpillars but it's rounding into form.
> View attachment 4415369
> View attachment 4415370
> View attachment 4415371
> ...


Nice! I've popped a couple of these and haven't gotten a girl yet. Looks a lot more Malawi than Sensi Star...at least as far as I understand those strains.

I've been trying to find info on the Goldstar mom used here. Is it an F1 or from one of his inbred generations? He labelled these packs "2019 sativa love" or something like that, so I'm guessing he expected more malawi than sstar ... did he select his F4 Goldstar for the Malawi side? Curious mind wants to know.

Thanks for the great pics! Looking forward to the smoke report.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Nov 2, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Nice! I've popped a couple of these and haven't gotten a girl yet. Looks a lot more Malawi than Sensi Star...at least as far as I understand those strains.
> 
> I've been trying to find info on the Goldstar mom used here. Is it an F1 or from one of his inbred generations? He labelled these packs "2019 sativa love" or something like that, so I'm guessing he expected more malawi than sstar ... did he select his F4 Goldstar for the Malawi side? Curious mind wants to know.
> 
> Thanks for the great pics! Looking forward to the smoke report.


Thanks! I chose them as freebies for a BOGO earlier this year as well. I believe his intent was for it to be sativa leaning but I don't know much beyond that. Have heard the Snow Lotus can lean towards the sativa side as well so I would imagine that helps? I popped three beans and this was the lone female, she looked sativa leaning early on as well as one of the males that was culled, though the other male was a lot more squat with wider fan leaves so there may be some Sensi Star leaners.

Seedfinder has a description for Gold Star as well for what it's worth...


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 2, 2019)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Thanks! I chose them as freebies for a BOGO earlier this year as well. I believe his intent was for it to be sativa leaning but I don't know much beyond that. Have heard the Snow Lotus can lean towards the sativa side as well so I would imagine that helps? I popped three beans and this was the lone female, she looked sativa leaning early on as well as one of the males that was culled, though the other male was a lot more squat with wider fan leaves so there may be some Sensi Star leaners.
> 
> Seedfinder has a description for Gold Star with a small description as well for what it's worth...


Yeah, the seedfinder description was enough to entice me into picking the freebie. I've noticed references to a Goldstar F4 elsewhere but very little talk about the Goldstar hybrid by itself, prior to the Snow Lotus cross (not too much so far on this either for that matter).

I posted this back about a month ago. If you didn't happen to see it, definitely keep your eye out for the double seedling! ....
------------------------------------------------------
800lbGuerrilla said:
"Speaking of different plants being different, a buddy of mine just popped some goldstar x snow lotus, and he got 2 seedlings out of one seed!"

I had the double seedling with a Goldstar Lotus too! Unfortunately the runt sprout was killed off by cyclamen mites...freakin' cyclamen mites??...I have a knack for attracting weird problems. I still have ten more seeds though so maybe lightning will strike twice for me.

Here's the real head-smacker for me... apparently the main seedling is just a normal baby but the runt is a CLONE! of the mother. So I had Bodhi's Goldstar mother and I blew it. Tell your friend to hang onto it for dear life if it's still alive.

Here's the link where I just found the 2 sprout info:

https://sensiseeds.com/en/blog/top-10-craziest-cannabis-mutations/
---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ohwolfie (Nov 2, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> gonna have to pick up a pack of that. all the other cherry stuff looked too heady for my liking. I like doing some deep space couch exploration. and I've been dying for something "Cherry".


DLA 10 might fit the bill as well if you're looking for something cherry tasting. I saw a post on IG where someone said it smelled like Luden's Wild Cherry. I've got a pack, but don't have room to run them atm.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 2, 2019)

Black Triangle loading into Underdog for evening unwinding! Carry on.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Nov 3, 2019)

Dream Lotus so far has been a dream growing into week 5 flower. Beautiful sticky buds. Popped 4 got 3 females. Of the females, I got 3 distinct phenos. I refer to them as sweet, peppery and dank. The sweet pheno is possibly the best smelling plant I've ever had. It has a clean sweet fruity and pine smell that is irresistible. It's what I imagine the original blueberry to smell like based on descriptions. This is the only one I cloned and so far the clone has been very vigorous in growth. The peppery pheno is what I would think SSH smells like. It also has these long swirling hairs. Very spicy, peppery smell coming from this one. The dank pheno just smells like dank. That skunky rich smell. The sweet pheno is the shortest but largest yielding and the dank pheno is the tallest and very lanky. I had to stake this one because it was leaning like hell. The peppery pheno is in between the sweet and dank in height and most unique in bud structure. I have about 6 seeds left so I'm hoping to know what to look for this run after smoking. Def gonna S1 the sweet pheno clone. This is just the type of weed that makes you go ooohhh-weeee in a Snoop Dogg voice.


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 3, 2019)

Nice, I got a space monkey entering flower now and a mothers hashplant almost there....Both my gorilla ghani are stunted and I also have a stunted wrinkled leaf space monkey...Looking forward to my first bodhi plants


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 4, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Nice, I got a space monkey entering flower now and a mothers hashplant almost there....Both my gorilla ghani are stunted and I also have a stunted wrinkled leaf space monkey...Looking forward to my first bodhi plants



The best looking male I have had in a long while was a monkey that had the twisted leaf trait. I have heard of this happening due to the gg4 in the mix. Was in the same dirt as all the others and all leaves on other strains were pin straight and perfect. 

That being said the one I have in a solo still has no twist and very vigorous growth and took very well to topping. Could possibly be leaning to the other parent??? Also heard others that have the legit gg4 say the twist is nonsense etc... I have experienced it myself in an otherwise healthy and very fast growing plant. This is just my experience, others may differ. Fully organic mix was used. Very successful mix and good environment so in my mind it's in the geans... mine was not stunted and was by far the most vigorous growing...JMO. also have a ghost og x gsc cross that exhibits this trait as well ( CSI )(the one I have )

Happy growing and good luck with the monkey... seems to be a favorite around here by far...

FyI bodhi is it's own separate addiction and like a drug. In a good way. I have had VERY good luck with bodhi and others here seem to as well. Beautiful shit it the bodhi thread! Some talented growers as well! Welcome to the bodhi forum!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Nov 4, 2019)

Earlier this year I pheno hunted the following:

Sunshine Daydream
Lemon Hashplant V2
Cherry Lotus
Soul Mate

Final selections have been made for all strains. I was looking for ease of growth/quality of plant structure, quality of smoke, terpene profile, and yield. 

Sunshine Daydream was a disappointment, honestly. All 5 plants that were run had the structure of a bouquet of limp noodles. Plants would fall over 3 weeks into flower, collapsing under their own weight. This strain absolutely needs a scrog for support. Terpene profile and smell was good. Same with quality of smoke, excellent. Yield was average, not worth the time it took to stake up all of the lanky branches. This is one that needs to be close to the light. Bottom buds do not build mass. Lots of popcorn on all of them. I am keeping the best pheno for a few other runs to see if I can tame it, but I expect to cull this one. The other strains were much much better in almost every way. 

Lemon Hashplant 2 was great quality all around. Solid stems, held its weight, great terpene profile and smell, great smoke. I got 4 males and 1 female out of the plants I ran, so I intend on doing another hunt next year since statistics are in my favor for a female heavy crop. All plants had a solid structure and grew with vigor. I would rank my pheno as average, so I cant wait to see what the rest of the seeds have in store for me!

Cherry Lotus was the star of the show here. That fucking Snow Lotus parent he has is an absolute gem. Combine that with the fat cherry yield/terps and boom! All plants had totally different structures and bud development, but all were absolutely fantastic. The expected winner was an absolute frost monster with very fruity terps and a real cherry note. No report on smoke just yet because it is being harvested as we speak. But my lord, what a fantastic strain that has seemingly been slept on. I havent ever seen it discussed here so I took some high quality pictures to share with you all. 

Soul Mate was another gem. All 4 females were top notch, with the winner being number 3. Not quite as big for frosty as cherry lotus, but it made up for it in terp and smoke quality. Solid bud all the way down the plant. Stems strong enough to support its own weight. Absolutely nothing to complain about here. 

I am currently flowering 4x Granola Funks and 2x Raspberry Hashplants for the hunt. It seems that the luck is not with me for popping hashplant crossesVery few females. 8x Goji OG f2s are also just now breaking soil. High hopes for them. 

Also just ordered:
Black Triangle
Strawberry Goji
Cherry Queen
Terpenado
Space Cake
Butterscotch X SSDD

So yeah I guess you could say that I am impressed with Bodhi!

Cherry Lotus 3:


Cherry Lotus 4:


----------



## jp68 (Nov 4, 2019)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Earlier this year I pheno hunted the following:
> 
> Sunshine Daydream
> Lemon Hashplant V2
> ...


I had my eye on the cherry lotus as i culled my Goji and LT keeper but the sunshinehead popped up at the same time. Figured this cherry lotus would be fruity tutty and would like to hear how the smoke turns out


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 4, 2019)

jp68 said:


> I had my eye on the cherry lotus as i culled my Goji and LT keeper but the sunshinehead popped up at the same time. Figured this cherry lotus would be fruity tutty and would like to hear how the smoke turns out


I killed my LT keeper recently as well. Going to hunt rest of pack.. I have high hopes... cherry lotus is sexy isn't she.

NICE JOB @AdvancedBuffalo looks like fire!


----------



## Sveeno (Nov 4, 2019)

Vegging out sunshine head ATM and they all are rank and smelling amazing so far.


----------



## jp68 (Nov 4, 2019)

Sveeno said:


> Vegging out sunshine head ATM and they all are rank and smelling amazing so far.


Picking a keeper was tough as I had 4 girls out of a pack with 2 being outstanding. Shits potent is all I can say with hardly any tolerance build up


----------



## Sveeno (Nov 4, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Picking a keeper was tough as I had 4 girls out of a pack with 2 being outstanding. Shits potent is all I can say with hardly any tolerance build up


Right on man I just pulled 2 males that showed first , there's 2 I have my eye on, one is taller and looks to be a lhb leaner and one shorter stocky one that has an intoxicating buttery blueberry muffins thing goin on on the rubs


----------



## Sveeno (Nov 4, 2019)

Sveeno said:


> Right on man I just pulled 2 males that showed first , there's 2 I have my eye on, one is taller and looks to be a lhb leaner and one shorter stocky one that has an intoxicating buttery blueberry muffins thing goin on on the rubs


Hopefully those both end up being ladies


----------



## Sveeno (Nov 4, 2019)

Does anybody have any info on the nepali that bodhi just dropped?


----------



## freewanderer04 (Nov 4, 2019)

Anyone ran Lotus Head or Lazy Lightning? Loompa headband has my interest.


----------



## jp68 (Nov 5, 2019)

Sveeno said:


> Hopefully those both end up being ladies


Think I had a LHB leaner that was real earthy and dank but the buttery one got me and I was looking for a ssdd leaner .Anyone that got these packs should pop them


----------



## hillbill (Nov 5, 2019)

Soulmate is one of the very best I have had and will get me High repeatedly and has been loved by all who tried mine.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 5, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Soulmate is one of the very best I have had and will get me High repeatedly and has been loved by all who tried mine.


Isnt that the goji og x wookie?


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Nov 5, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Isnt that the goji og x wookie?


pinesoul x wookie 15.


----------



## Sveeno (Nov 5, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> pinesoul x wookie 15.


 So yes goji og. Pinesoul cut


----------



## Sveeno (Nov 5, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Think I had a LHB leaner that was real earthy and dank but the buttery one got me and I was looking for a ssdd leaner .Anyone that got these packs should pop them


Yea the short buttery one is insanely greasy already for a vegging plant


----------



## Sveeno (Nov 5, 2019)

Sveeno said:


> Yea the short buttery one is insanely greasy already for a vegging plant
> [/QUOTE th
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 5, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Hey anyone grown out bingo pajama? Seems like a cool mix of genes. Not in love with pics I have seen of it but still interested in popping my pack at some point. Can anyone share any info or pics, quality of flower etc. Thanks bodhi family!
> 
> Also broke as f### and need more co2 in my room any ideas lol... my autopilot has shown it as low as 160ppm... norm Is 450-800 ppm.. I at least want it normal ambient around 400ppm. I top dressed 5 gallons of compost/mineral/kelp,neem,karanja etc. To try and get some natural co2 going but any other idea I'm open to. Will end up buying a couple c02 bag when I can afford to...
> 
> Happy growing!


160ppm seems like a bad reading. Atmospheric CO2 is about 400ppm. Your CO2 sensor may need calibration.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 5, 2019)

Two Mothers helper phenos hoggin up most of my cab space. The screen is absolutley pointless. I've got to work on my planning,headroom,veg time game.


Space cowboy


While I was stacking firewood yesterday I smelled my grow the whole time. Impressed with how strong smelling they are being less than two weeks from flip. These might be loud asf further into the grow


----------



## joeko420 (Nov 5, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Soulmate is one of the very best I have had and will get me High repeatedly and has been loved by all who tried mine.


I have 4 two weeks into flower and they are incredible looking plants! What are some of the qualities of your keeper/s?


----------



## Sveeno (Nov 5, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Two Mothers helper phenos hoggin up most of my cab space. The screen is absolutley pointless. I've got to work on my planning,headroom,veg time game.
> View attachment 4416797
> 
> Space cowboy
> ...


Gonna have to just super crop the tallest ones if you run outta room


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Nov 5, 2019)

joeko420 said:


> I have 4 two weeks into flower and they are incredible looking plants! What are some of the qualities of your keeper/s?


How are yours smelling? Mine are 18 days in bloom and the smell from them has already overpowered everything else in the room. Already i see what hillbill means about the smell, it's really strong & nice but there's also something nasty in the background! I'm loving the SM's so far.

Enjoy


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 5, 2019)

Since there’s no info on bodhi nikah I’ll post up some pics soon

1. had a rough life lol but i can’t say for sure but it’s the smelliest thing in the tent so far .. like dog shit funk and a little sweetness .. idk how many days so far but should be done by thanksgiving .. bc she had a rough life I’m pushing her to the limit nutes every watering

2. is the seed mom bc of my soil issues I never transferred her to the new soil so she’s in a half gallon pot but is the tallest plant in the tent at like 5 feet + .. she’s about 5 months old in veg and topped for clones .. the half gallon pot blows away the 2 gallon fresh soil in terms of quality the frost on the happy one extends to the tip of the fan leaves

I’ll get pics up maybe later tonight

edit : I think a male from this line would be kill crosses to the legend og .. both easy to grow and the frost would be next level .. I’m gonna pop the rest of the pack New Years and try to make that happen


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 5, 2019)

couple Bodhi plants in the bed this go around. back left are black triangle and mothers milk. Stoked on these, last mothers milk in the pack and it was a female. As you can see both of the Bodhi plants are the most vigorous, with the black triangle taking over. Im gojng to cut top couple nodes off to let everything else catch up.


----------



## jp68 (Nov 5, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Since there’s no info on bodhi nikah I’ll post up some pics soon
> 
> 1. had a rough life lol but i can’t say for sure but it’s the smelliest thing in the tent so far .. like dog shit funk and a little sweetness .. idk how many days so far but should be done by thanksgiving .. bc she had a rough life I’m pushing her to the limit nutes every watering
> 
> ...


Keep an eye out for a soapy fruity kinda greasy one .


----------



## fartoblue (Nov 5, 2019)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Earlier this year I pheno hunted the following:
> 
> Sunshine Daydream
> Lemon Hashplant V2
> ...


This is great information for me my friend I have some SSDD and LHP V2 beans that should arrive on my doorstep in the UK tomorrow.

How did these two take their feed were either light or heavy feeders?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 5, 2019)

Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4416957
> couple Bodhi plants in the bed this go around. back left are black triangle and mothers milk. Stoked on these, last mothers milk in the pack and it was a female. As you can see both of the Bodhi plants are the most vigorous, with the black triangle taking over. Im gojng to cut top couple nodes off to let everything else catch up.



Nice looking bed. I like seeing someone with about the same set up as me! Is that a 100 gal or 200 gal cant see the whole bed. None the less looks like everything is happy. What you running for a mix In that bad boy? Lighting etc? Just curious cause it's just my style of doing things. Happy growing!!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 5, 2019)

@CopaGenetics how did your outdoor venture turn out. Plants looked fantastic last we saw? Happy growing!


----------



## HamNEggs (Nov 5, 2019)

TK x Iraq testers a few days into flower.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Nov 5, 2019)

Everything is down and dried. I ran a bunch of different strains and crosses but the only Bodhi strain this season was Bodhi's GG4 x SSDD F2's I made last season. I will now have F3's and I also hit one with my 96' Black Domina males (four of them selected from 7). All in all a pretty good season. Learned a lot and got to advance some important projects. 

Next season I plan on running some Red Eyed Jedi and Sunshine 4. I will most likely open pollinate the Sunshine 4 and donate some of the beans here. Time will tell. Not sure where everybody is growing but in New England (southern Maine to be exact) we had a fucking AMAZING outdoor season. I grew Fofana (Pistil Positive) and didnt expect much but I ended up with the absolute tightest rock-hard nugs I have ever seen from an outdoor plant around here. We usually get enough damp/calm/wet days in a row to mess up even the best planned strain selections lol... but this year was the year. Crossing my fingers for another year like this sooner than later!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 6, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Nice looking bed. I like seeing someone with about the same set up as me! Is that a 100 gal or 200 gal cant see the whole bed. None the less looks like everything is happy. What you running for a mix In that bad boy? Lighting etc? Just curious cause it's just my style of doing things. Happy growing!!!


Yea I’ve seen your pictures in here and your setup looks dialed in! This is a 4 x 4 bed I bought off amazon but it is kinda of a POS. It has these weird pockets in the corners that I didn’t really like so I didn’t fill them with soil, hence why it looks round. This is my first go around with growing in beds inside. Next time I will get one of those nice PVC framed fabric beds. Soil started out as coots mix essentially, but three years later I’ve added some more homemade compost and leave mold. The soil, like most people say, has gotten better and better. Currently using 400 watts of 3000k cobs, thinking about adding 100 watts of the warmer colored cobs for flower, I think they’re 1650k or something ?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 6, 2019)

Attempting to germ 6 Soulmate, unplanned but grower dropped pack on floor and walked around a while before I noticed.


----------



## hicountry1 (Nov 6, 2019)

where is the best place to buy bodhi seeds for US peeps at this point? I want the freshest stock possible.


----------



## kroc (Nov 6, 2019)

Well 5/7 of my Trainwreck x Kashmir testers are female. Loving these odds. Most vigorous plants in the room too lol. Absolutely huge stalks and great structure. I put 3 in flower and have two bigger ones in veg i took clones from, just in case. Very excited for these to start budding. Space cake and the fuzz are a couple weeks old now, as well. I also have 3 black raz in flower, just small ones i wanted to test and reveg. One for sure already makes the cut, so damn frosty. Has a real nostaligic, school gym funk to it, brought me back to doing squat thrusts on that orange wood floor LOL. Anyway, cant say enough good things about bodhis stuff so far. Still 100 percent germ rate over like 7 packs now.


----------



## Sveeno (Nov 6, 2019)

hicountry1 said:


> where is the best place to buy bodhi seeds for US peeps at this point? I want the freshest stock possible.


Great lakes has BOGO still I beleive everything is going to be same stock, they were all prob made at the same time. However my favorite vendor is shoe


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Nov 6, 2019)

Been smoking my 3 different Cherry Queen phenos over the last few days. Think i've found a nice one!

None of them stretched very much, and they are not very vigorous in veg. Saying that, i did top the beejesus out of them, so that would have made a difference to the stretch.
I wouldn't grow the CQ's without topping, because of the mould risk.

CQ1 - Took her down at 70 days but could have gone another 4 or 5 days. Stocky, good yielder, Sativa dominant in effects, with pleasant smell & taste. Definite cherry and pine in all three with a few minor variations between plants. Strong head high but a bit nondiscript, just strong. My least favourite of the 3 and a non keeper. 

CQ2 - Took her down at 77 days because of mould issues but could have gone another week or so. Huge buds, good yielder, sativa dominant in effects but with a smooth delivery and a much kinder head than CQ1. A nice sativa buzz which doesn't lack potency.
Haven't decided yet about giving this one another run.

CQ3- Took her down at 70 days but next time i'll take her a few days later, even though i'm not sure that's needed as this smokes very well. Stocky but yielded around 40 grams less than the other two CQ's.
A lovely balanced high that takes you through 4 or 5 different stages of effects. From lifting you up to gently putting you down, with other levels of bliss in between. I love to smoke this and just sit quietly enjoying the gorgeous bodily effects along with the blissful head. Taste isn't a priority for me as effects will always win the day, but this does taste and smell pleasant. One friend said it was like bakewell tarts! and it's only been in the jars a week or so.

CQ3 has quickly become a favourite with my good lady, myself and the inner circle. This baby's staying, I love it!


----------



## joeko420 (Nov 6, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> How are yours smelling? Mine are 18 days in bloom and the smell from them has already overpowered everything else in the room. Already i see what hillbill means about the smell, it's really strong & nice but there's also something nasty in the background! I'm loving the SM's so far.
> 
> Enjoy


Niiice! Two of the four have a very distinct smell when running stems but not much smell passively at this point. I'm about 9 days into flower (not two weeks like I thought). Will report back when I have more.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Nov 6, 2019)

joeko420 said:


> Niiice! Two of the four have a very distinct smell when running stems but not much smell passively at this point. I'm about 9 days into flower (not two weeks like I thought). Will report back when I have more.


Thanks, enjoy the grow.


----------



## Chronic811 (Nov 6, 2019)

hicountry1 said:


> where is the best place to buy bodhi seeds for US peeps at this point? I want the freshest stock possible.


Jbcseeds if your looking for a credit card order


----------



## Judio_gardens (Nov 7, 2019)

kroc said:


> Well 5/7 of my Trainwreck x Kashmir testers are female. Loving these odds. Most vigorous plants in the room too lol. Absolutely huge stalks and great structure. I put 3 in flower and have two bigger ones in veg i took clones from, just in case. Very excited for these to start budding. Space cake and the fuzz are a couple weeks old now, as well. I also have 3 black raz in flower, just small ones i wanted to test and reveg. One for sure already makes the cut, so damn frosty. Has a real nostaligic, school gym funk to it, brought me back to doing squat thrusts on that orange wood floor LOL. Anyway, cant say enough good things about bodhis stuff so far. Still 100 percent germ rate over like 7 packs now.


Hi , I am running the same testers at the moment as well. I am still in veg but can agree they are super vigorous and have some very cool leaf patterns. It will be awesome to compare plants later on, I have a feeling these are going to be another winner from Bodhi.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 7, 2019)

well poop. both my HAOGxSSDD AND Dank Sinatra micro preservation projects have come to a screeching halt because.....all males! figured i was due for some downs with all the ups life has given me recently. its all good. just gonna harvest a bunch of pollen, and make some DS crosses. Been LOVING useful's orange cookies x chocolate diesel, so that may have to be hit with some pollen and make some Fruity Frank seeds, lol.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2019)

Lemon Hashplant V2 brings that lemon taste through when vaped or smoked. Hybreed looking plant with hybreed type high. Not a dayender and helps creativity. A bit hypnotic and gaze inducing, lots of thoughts. My brain seems to like it early in the day. Still a sour note of pigshit.

Wookie Hashplant in early flower with thick stem and branches with fairly narrow leaves, long pistils. Very vigorous and getting bigger everywhere.

Related: I have six personal chuck MonkeySkunk (Space Monkey x Sleeskunk DNA) in flower and the volume is incredible! Lavender and strong Black pepper. Piercing terps and extremely sticky.


----------



## Sveeno (Nov 7, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> well poop. both my HAOGxSSDD AND Dank Sinatra micro preservation projects have come to a screeching halt because.....all males! figured i was due for some downs with all the ups life has given me recently. its all good. just gonna harvest a bunch of pollen, and make some DS crosses. Been LOVING useful's orange cookies x chocolate diesel, so that may have to be hit with some pollen and make some Fruity Frank seeds, lol.


I have a pack of haog x ssdd if are out of seeds.


----------



## kroc (Nov 7, 2019)

Judio_gardens said:


> Hi , I am running the same testers at the moment as well. I am still in veg but can agree they are super vigorous and have some very cool leaf patterns. It will be awesome to compare plants later on, I have a feeling these are going to be another winner from Bodhi.


Oh yeah! Thatll be awesome to compare, if youre on ig my names krocgrows on there, ill def post the flower shots up here, though. Leafs do look pretty unique, fat and heavy/deep serrations on mine


----------



## fartoblue (Nov 7, 2019)

Well my beans have arrived today from GLG in Michigan to UK all sound and safe. Some nice extra freebie/testers and an extra Lemon Hash plant seed also which was unexpected as the LHP seeds were free with the offer. Many thanks to all at GLG

Testers are:

ATONIC X LONG BOTTOM FIGHTER
and
STARDAWG J X APOLLO 13 F4

Anyone have experience of the testers.


----------



## Growyarown (Nov 7, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> Well my beans have arrived today from GLG in Michigan to UK all sound and safe. Some nice extra freebie/testers and an extra Lemon Hash plant seed also which was unexpected as the LHP seeds were free with the offer. Many thanks to all at GLG
> 
> Testers are:
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/t/bad-dog-genetics.913207/page-36#post-15147327

take a look in that thread I posted above.

thought those were chump seeds like most vendor freebies. But turns out they are actually fire!

dragboat jeffy is one of the best vendors in any industry I would have to say, after just one transaction with him!


----------



## danielbae (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi guys!

Did anyone have the chance to grow one of those? goji OG, dream lotus, lavender aura, NL #5, sunshine daydream, sunshine #4
If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 7, 2019)

danielbae said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Did anyone have the chance to grow one of those? goji OG, dream lotus, lavender aura, NL #5, sunshine daydream, sunshine #4
> If so, what are your thoughts?



You can use the search function to find each and every mention of those strains. Top right. =)


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 8, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> You can use the search function to find each and every mention of those strains. Top right. =)


I'd be interested in any fresh new opinions on any of those. There's SOME info on those strains but it wouldn't hurt to have more.


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 8, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'd be interested in any fresh new opinions on any of those. There's SOME info on those strains but it wouldn't hurt to have more.


No doubt, fresh info is always great! Just trying to help out a new member.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 8, 2019)

One thing I've noticed...a lot of people have taken the time to do some great reviews of many strains, but most often, the smoke report is from shortly after the grow.... often "opening night" when the grower first tests the stash. That's only natural...both writer and readers are eager for the final product. But you usually don't hear the followup after they've burned through a couple of cured jars. I think we probably all know that some bud improves dramatically after a month or two or more. Likewise, the novelty can wear off and what seemed exciting at first can turn to a meh, moving on.

Anybody have any follow ups where opinions have changed one way another after some extended time with the end product?


----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 8, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> One thing I've noticed...a lot of people have taken the time to do some great reviews of many strains, but most often, the smoke report is from shortly after the grow.... often "opening night" when the grower first tests the stash. That's only natural...both writer and readers are eager for the final product. But you usually don't hear the followup after they've burned through a couple of cured jars. I think we probably all know that some bud improves dramatically after a month or two or more. Likewise, the novelty can wear off and what seemed exciting at first can turn to a meh, moving on.
> 
> Anybody have any follow ups where opinions have changed one way another after some extended time with the end product?


SSDD is one of the most chill/calming strains ive ever smoked, truly like a warm blanket over your chest. Didnt get the butter blueberry pancakes but more of a earthy spice/ rotten fruit smell, sooo oily when handled. The best pheno I had was also heaviest yielder. I love smoking it because I know how I'm gonna feel after, very predictable calming and medicinal like someone giving you a hug for hours lol


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Nov 8, 2019)

*Hello fello Bodhi heads, long time reader , first time posting here. 
This Chem 1 x SSDD was a real treat. Two pheno’s :
#1) Topped to form a 4-headed bush of dense stinky little skunk spears. Dry buds have STRONG aromas of super skunky, armpit chem funk. multiple bags cannot contain the smell. Tastes amazing, a rich skunky chem dominance with the slightest earthy blueberry musk on the backend. A very strong, smooth high that is felt in equal parts head and body. Keeper status for sure. Pictured at top
#2) Topped and formed a 2-headed evenly symmetrical plant with a taller, more sativa leaning structure.Large top buds that filled in all the way down with a more mild smelling Chem aroma. Dry buds have a more pronounced smell and taste and can best be described as a chemmy menthol. Strong relaxed body high and a beautifully fuzzy head high. Pictured at bottom*


----------



## joeko420 (Nov 8, 2019)

bongrip101 said:


> SSDD is one of the most chill/calming strains ive ever smoked, truly like a warm blanket over your chest. Didnt get the butter blueberry pancakes but more of a earthy spice/ rotten fruit smell, sooo oily when handled. The best pheno I had was also heaviest yielder. I love smoking it because I know how I'm gonna feel after, very predictable calming and medicinal like someone giving you a hug for hours lol


Great description! I found two keepers this past year and cant imagine ever getting ride of them. One butter/blueberry pancake pheno is a perfect treat for any time of the day and my other similar to yours but with some butter and bit of spice/aging fruit that sticks like nothing else. The latter a big heavier and better for sleep.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 8, 2019)

Holy shit I missed alot of good shit while I was away! I have no time to answer anyone tonight (sorry) but in the mean time its been a min so.....

Back left next to hit the bed.. I think... j1 HP along with a huckleberry diesel from dynasty.. and odds and ends of wcsd x ecsd clone I'll show at a later date. After water and time of day they are getting ready for bed and not standing as tall as normal but I cant complain I'd be tired to under a 315cmh all day...



And just a peak into flower.. mostly mass super skunk and a tad of so cal master kush on the right. Had an issue or 2 but now seem back on track. I flipped my lights on October 5th and buds are Always a tad bigger this far in, but then again my co2 went to shit for week and a half etc. Still be a good harvest from the looks of things thus far. Co2 a steady 550 or higher now. FYI I have a clone of GSC that thus far I'm not overly impressed with but it has time to change my mind I guess lol... so far I dont understand what all that fuss was about a while back... zoom way in you can see the top in back left of tent.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 8, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> I make wine in my tent the second half of flower. yeast is cheap and all you need is sugar water. I have no idea how much it brings the c02 up but atleast some



Massive thank you to you sir. Your words some yeast and an online recipie have me rocking again. After adding a few jugs on top of the 2nd I put in tonight I will post back... cheap co2... will add 3rd and 4th maybe tomorrow. I want to slowly see the difference.

When I ran co2 burner or tank long ago I found 1100 to 1250 to be the sweet spot for flower and upping to 1500 just cost me more money. If 4 jugs refreshed every week or 2 can get me up 750 or above consistently (for the most part), I'm a happy man! Or I need some wine??? Thanks again!


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Nov 9, 2019)

I've just been asked by the Mrs to starting thinking about which genetics I want for Christmas. I fecking love that woman  

For the last three years i've been growing 99% Bodhi gear. I've still got enough Bodhi seeds to last me a couple of lifetimes but I fancy trying just a pack or two of something else. Anything else out there that particularly stands out? or just stick to sorting through my pile of Bodhi beans? 

Cheers


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Nov 9, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> I've just been asked by the Mrs to starting thinking about which genetics I want for Christmas. I fecking love that woman
> 
> For the last three years i've been growing 99% Bodhi gear. I've still got enough Bodhi seeds to last me a couple of lifetimes but I fancy trying just a pack or two of something else. Anything else out there that particularly stands out? or just stick to sorting through my pile of Bodhi beans?
> 
> Cheers


I had been eyeing and reading a lot about Professor P at Dynasty Genetics and I really dig what I see.
He has a more limited selection than Bodhi for sure but he works his lines and offers a rare amount of info/photos on most of his listed strains.
I'm just now at week 4 in flower with my first Dynasty strain, Crater Lake V6, and I'm super impressed so far from everything from the seed size & appearance to plant vigor and uniformity, smell, early resin production, etc.

Recently picked up Blue Magoo Cookies and Huckleberry Web for next round.

He's also a great photographer so his pics of his gear are drool worthy.
Check out the website:








About us


INTRO A culmination from over 20 years of passion, love and hard work, Professor P and Dynasty Genetics have been dedicated to providing stable, medicinal cannabis strains, while striving to preserve and stabilize existing genetics. Parental selecti



www.dynastyseeds.com


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Nov 9, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> I had been eyeing and reading a lot about Professor P at Dynasty Genetics and I really dig what I see.
> He has a more limited selection than Bodhi for sure but he works his lines and offers a rare amount of info/photos on most of his listed strains.
> I'm just now at week 4 in flower with my first Dynasty strain, Crater Lake V6, and I'm super impressed so far from everything from the seed size & appearance to plant vigor and uniformity, smell, early resin production, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy, great info. I've read a lot of good things about Dynasty, they certainly have my interest. The strains on their website look good enough to eat.

Have a great grow!


----------



## jp68 (Nov 9, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> I had been eyeing and reading a lot about Professor P at Dynasty Genetics and I really dig what I see.
> He has a more limited selection than Bodhi for sure but he works his lines and offers a rare amount of info/photos on most of his listed strains.
> I'm just now at week 4 in flower with my first Dynasty strain, Crater Lake V6, and I'm super impressed so far from everything from the seed size & appearance to plant vigor and uniformity, smell, early resin production, etc.
> 
> ...


Ive run a few packs of CSI Humboldt with good results. Hes also a little more focused on old school strains for his breeding with his fems being top notch. Been wanting to try strayfox gear but theres just no room


----------



## Stickyjones (Nov 9, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Massive thank you to you sir. Your words some yeast and an online recipie have me rocking again. After adding a few jugs on top of the 2nd I put in tonight I will post back... cheap co2... will add 3rd and 4th maybe tomorrow. I want to slowly see the difference.
> 
> When I ran co2 burner or tank long ago I found 1100 to 1250 to be the sweet spot for flower and upping to 1500 just cost me more money. If 4 jugs refreshed every week or 2 can get me up 750 or above consistently (for the most part), I'm a happy man! Or I need some wine??? Thanks again!


I cant wait to see how much it brings your levels up. I hope it's a considerable ammount. And if it doesnt work as well as you Hoped a couple glasses of wine is sure to bring up the mood


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 9, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> I had been eyeing and reading a lot about Professor P at Dynasty Genetics and I really dig what I see.
> He has a more limited selection than Bodhi for sure but he works his lines and offers a rare amount of info/photos on most of his listed strains.
> I'm just now at week 4 in flower with my first Dynasty strain, Crater Lake V6, and I'm super impressed so far from everything from the seed size & appearance to plant vigor and uniformity, smell, early resin production, etc.
> 
> ...


I'm new to Dynasty but I just got Pineapple Fields and StarDuster. Haven't popped them yet because of my mass collection of Bodhi lol...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 9, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> I've just been asked by the Mrs to starting thinking about which genetics I want for Christmas. I fecking love that woman


If you have been running Bodhi for a while, she might appreciate a sativa leaner lol. My wife has been asking me for something that isn't so heavy, but I think that is the ENTIRE Bodhi line-up lol. Funny story, I bought Dynasty seeds. I looked real hard at Crockett Family Farms though, Tangie was pretty spot on and they probably have something else too.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Nov 9, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Ive run a few packs of CSI Humboldt with good results. Hes also a little more focused on old school strains for his breeding with his fems being top notch. Been wanting to try strayfox gear but theres just no room


Thanks, I'll have to check out CSI. I can't tell you the amount of times i've added Strayfox to my shopping cart only to later exchange them for another pack of Bodhi lol. 



MustangStudFarm said:


> If you have been running Bodhi for a while, she might appreciate a sativa leaner lol. My wife has been asking me for something that isn't so heavy, but I think that is the ENTIRE Bodhi line-up lol. Funny story, I bought Dynasty seeds. I looked real hard at Crockett Family Farms though, Tangie was pretty spot on and they probably have something else too.


Nice one. I've got 4 or 5 Snow Lotus crosses in the fridge, I think the SL is mostly sativa but haven't tried any yet so can't really comment from experience. Have you finished any Dynasty strains or Snow Lotus Xs as yet?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 9, 2019)

MustangStudFarm said:


> If you have been running Bodhi for a while, she might appreciate a sativa leaner lol. My wife has been asking me for something that isn't so heavy, but I think that is the ENTIRE Bodhi line-up lol. Funny story, I bought Dynasty seeds. I looked real hard at Crockett Family Farms though, Tangie was pretty spot on and they probably have something else too.


I've been eyeing Crockett's Haze for a while.... an old rare Michoacan crossed with their "family secret" skunk haze (I think) . I agree that Bodhi's lineup seems weighted toward the nighttime side. The CHaze seems like a interesting changeup to me. I might grab a couple of those in a pick-n-mix order from the UK during their holiday specials and check them out. Probably a few Brothers Grimm seeds too... Apollo Haze and Green Avenger likely.


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 9, 2019)

My jabba's stash and blueberry mountain were pretty fire. I've only popped one of each. The jabba's was more sativa than indica. Imagine a sat dom that is low on anxiety as the bubba brings in some CBD. Tasted amazing. I have some SSDD in veg and they are pretty finicky. Heard the smoke is amazing. Some of his most popular strains or ones I've seen great reviews on: dank sinatra, lucky charms, black triangle, goji og, SSDD, Dream Beaver, tiger's milk, terpenado, hollyweed, black raspberry, granola funk, dread bread, sunshine 4, dragon's blood, jungle spice. Forgot about my two female testers of (congo x kashmir) x wookie. Some crazy smelling, awesome herb. hopefully he releases them. sativas...Snow Lotus, Appalachia are sativa dom males. Pretty sure wookie, g13hp males are indica dom.


----------



## kroc (Nov 9, 2019)

Snagged a shot of my favorite Black Raspberry, smells like middle school gym funk and the slightest hint of wine. Shes packin on the frost daily


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 9, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Have you finished any Dynasty strains or Snow Lotus Xs as yet?


Dragon Fruit is one that I remember, I didn't want to mention it until I bought another pack lol. BOGO at GLG is really tempting... I haven't ran Dynasty yet, but people strongly recommended it


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Nov 10, 2019)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Dragon Fruit is one that I remember, I didn't want to mention it until I bought another pack lol. BOGO at GLG is really tempting... I haven't ran Dynasty yet, but people strongly recommended it


You rated the Dragon Fruit quite highly then? That was another one of the many bodhi strains that i'd wished i'd grabbed, but hey, we can't have them all  
Dynasty beans will be in my xmas stocking for sure, just need to select which strain, and that won't be easy. 
So many things to grow, so little time to do it.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 10, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> I've just been asked by the Mrs to starting thinking about which genetics I want for Christmas. I fecking love that woman
> 
> For the last three years i've been growing 99% Bodhi gear. I've still got enough Bodhi seeds to last me a couple of lifetimes but I fancy trying just a pack or two of something else. Anything else out there that particularly stands out? or just stick to sorting through my pile of Bodhi beans?
> 
> Cheers


I too have a ton of Bodhi, so decided to branch out. I am now running Useful’s Bag Of Oranges and Skunk & Oranges. The BOO is nice and terpy, heavy stone. I haven’t harvested any of the skunk type yet. I am also starting Cannarado Sundae Driver and Skunky Margie. I also have some Purple Cake, Road Kill Unicorn, and Chem Kesey x Xmas Tree, Bison Breath, Bounty Hunter, and G-Moozy.
As for Bodhi, I am thinking about cutting back a bit. I’m currently growing Goji, SSDD, A11, Space Monkey, Lemon Lotus, Love Triangle, and Purple Unicorn x Pure OG. Oh, and Secret Chief was just started.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 10, 2019)

2 Soulmate up in red Solos, survivors of me stepping on pack and crushing 4. Was not going to buy more seeds for a while but will have to have more Soulmate, bout as good as it gets!

Vaping a little Bing, alittle grape and a lot of cherry taste and seems disorienting with appropriate dry mouth which is not generally experienced when vaping. Much of the best weed I’ve had over 50 years was very drying on mouth and eyes.
This should be interesting as it cures further.


----------



## crisnpropa (Nov 10, 2019)

joeko420 said:


> Great description! I found two keepers this past year and cant imagine ever getting ride of them. One butter/blueberry pancake pheno is a perfect treat for any time of the day and my other similar to yours but with some butter and bit of spice/aging fruit that sticks like nothing else. The latter a big heavier and better for sleep.


Ahoy! I grew some ssdd recently, had the buttery blueberries pheno, but interestingly after curing in the jar for a month, when i opened the jar up it smelled like oranges, and absent the buttery blue smell.


----------



## crisnpropa (Nov 10, 2019)

I also grew out the Eternal Sunshine and Lemon Hashplant V2.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Nov 10, 2019)

Tstat said:


> I too have a ton of Bodhi, so decided to branch out. I am now running Useful’s Bag Of Oranges and Skunk & Oranges. The BOO is nice and terpy, heavy stone. I haven’t harvested any of the skunk type yet. I am also starting Cannarado Sundae Driver and Skunky Margie. I also have some Purple Cake, Road Kill Unicorn, and Chem Kesey x Xmas Tree, Bison Breath, Bounty Hunter, and G-Moozy.
> As for Bodhi, I am thinking about cutting back a bit. I’m currently growing Goji, SSDD, A11, Space Monkey, Lemon Lotus, Love Triangle, and Purple Unicorn x Pure OG. Oh, and Secret Chief was just started.


Holy smolee! That's cutting back a bit! that's a fine selection you have there. Thanks for sharing. The useful gear sounds really nice but i pretty much gave up on fems a while back. I need more consistency than fems can give me so i choose to go the keepers & cuttings route. I know a few growers as well as me who noted their yield decreasing by around 25% each time they done a grow of cuttings that were taken from a fem seed plant. It happened to me with Sweet seeds Wild Rose. It started off nice apart from the crazy variation between them, but when i first grew the cuts there was a about a 30% drop in yield. So next round i vegged them longer and bigger than before and still lost another 20% compared to the previous yield. Others found the same with different fems from different breeders. Sorry, off topic i know, but i am rather medicated


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Nov 10, 2019)

crisnpropa said:


> I also grew out the Eternal Sunshine and Lemon Hashplant V2.


How do you rate the LHP V2 ?


----------



## crisnpropa (Nov 10, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> How do you rate the LHP V2 ?


Not bad at all. I grew it outdoors. Sticky and smells of lemon and fertilizer/manure. Effects were nice, and opened up my sinuses - I'm thinking there's some pinene and limonene in there.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 10, 2019)

Agreed, in the Underdog this moment


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 10, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> You rated the Dragon Fruit quite highly then? That was another one of the many bodhi strains that i'd wished i'd grabbed, but hey, we can't have them all
> Dynasty beans will be in my xmas stocking for sure, just need to select which strain, and that won't be easy.
> So many things to grow, so little time to do it.


I've grown out other Snow Lotus strains, but Dragon Fruit is my favorite and I want to buy more before they are sold out. Last time that I checked, they were out of stock and I was afraid that I missed out. Seriously, it's one of my all-time favorites...


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Nov 10, 2019)

crisnpropa said:


> Not bad at all. I grew it outdoors. Sticky and smells of lemon and fertilizer/manure. Effects were nice, and opened up my sinuses - I'm thinking there's some pinene and limonene in there.


Sounds good, apart from the manure that is. Don't want my shit smelling of shit lol. Got 4 LHP babies in the nursery waiting their turn.



MustangStudFarm said:


> I've grown out other Snow Lotus strains, but Dragon Fruit is my favorite and I want to buy more before they are sold out. Last time that I checked, they were out of stock and I was afraid that I missed out. Seriously, it's one of my all-time favorites...


I'm even more gutted now that i didn't grab a pack. I've got Goji, Buddahs Hand, Solos Stash and Space Cake that i haven't tried yet. Any experience with these SL crosses ?


----------



## mathed (Nov 10, 2019)

freewanderer04 said:


> Dream Lotus so far has been a dream growing into week 5 flower. Beautiful sticky buds. Popped 4 got 3 females. Of the females, I got 3 distinct phenos. I refer to them as sweet, peppery and dank. The sweet pheno is possibly the best smelling plant I've ever had. It has a clean sweet fruity and pine smell that is irresistible. It's what I imagine the original blueberry to smell like based on descriptions. This is the only one I cloned and so far the clone has been very vigorous in growth. The peppery pheno is what I would think SSH smells like. It also has these long swirling hairs. Very spicy, peppery smell coming from this one. The dank pheno just smells like dank. That skunky rich smell. The sweet pheno is the shortest but largest yielding and the dank pheno is the tallest and very lanky. I had to stake this one because it was leaning like hell. The peppery pheno is in between the sweet and dank in height and most unique in bud structure. I have about 6 seeds left so I'm hoping to know what to look for this run after smoking. Def gonna S1 the sweet pheno clone. This is just the type of weed that makes you go ooohhh-weeee in a Snoop Dogg voice.


Know what you are saying. Got one at 9 weeks looking like someone threw sugar all over it smelling like fresh blueberry muffins.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 10, 2019)

crisnpropa said:


> I also grew out the Eternal Sunshine and Lemon Hashplant V2.


Please tell us about how you felt about the eternal sunshine. How many phenos did u run? Flowering time? Any keepers?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 10, 2019)

crisnpropa said:


> Not bad at all. I grew it outdoors. Sticky and smells of lemon and fertilizer/manure. Effects were nice, and opened up my sinuses - I'm thinking there's some pinene and limonene in there.


I have a pack of that LemonG HP too and I've been monitoring people's comments for a while. My impression is that people are finding it very good but not GREAT! by Bodhi standards. Is that about right? I had plans to pop a few of those in my upcoming first Bodhi grow, but I have a lot of other options and I'm thinking maybe I want to drop them on my priority list. I also have the LemonG Omg ... I might give that a try first . Whattaya think?

I've also been curious about the Eternal Sunshine... Hawaiians have always been enticing to me. I'm wondering if it's feasible in a tent.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 10, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I have a pack of that LemonG HP too and I've been monitoring people's comments for a while. My impression is that people are finding it very good but not GREAT! by Bodhi standards. Is that about right? I had plans to pop a few of those in my upcoming first Bodhi grow, but I have a lot of other options and I'm thinking maybe I want to drop them on my priority list. I also have the LemonG Omg ... I might give that a try first . Whattaya think?
> 
> I've also been curious about the Eternal Sunshine... Hawaiians have always been enticing to me. I'm wondering if it's feasible in a tent.


I think the eternal sunshine should have phenos that have limited strech making them feasible for your tents. The omg father throws short, squat structer in the offspring. Even the tall phenos should be manageable with some lst and training.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 10, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Sounds good, apart from the manure that is. Don't want my shit smelling of shit lol. Got 4 LHP babies in the nursery waiting their turn.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm even more gutted now that i didn't grab a pack. I've got Goji, Buddahs Hand, Solos Stash and Space Cake that i haven't tried yet. Any experience with these SL crosses ?


Watch out for herm potential in the buddhas hand, but damn that strain has some fire in it. I would certainly grow them , just be on the look out for nanners on some phenos.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 10, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> I think the eternal sunshine should have phenos that have limited strech making them feasible for your tents. The omg father throws short, squat structer in the offspring. Even the tall phenos should be manageable with some lst and training.


Cool, thanks! That's the first I've happened to hear about OMG throwing short and squat...that's good. I've heard some here say it throws a surprisingly tweaky sativa buzz so I started imaging tall and lanky for some reason.


----------



## Foulal (Nov 10, 2019)

Goldstar X snowlotus at 6 weeks
Pretty short plant not much stretch. Smells like chocolate and if you squeeze a bud it smells just like skittles.
Second pheno of goldstar x snowlotus. This one was from a seed that had two sprouts, had a lot more of a stretch and a classic sativa build. Can’t describe the smell but very different than the first pheno


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 10, 2019)

Foulal said:


> Goldstar X snowlotus at 6 weeks
> Pretty short plant not much stretch. Smells like chocolate and if you squeeze a bud it smells just like skittles.View attachment 4419568
> Second pheno of goldstar x snowlotus. This one was from a seed that had two sprouts, had a lot more of a stretch and a classic sativa build. Can’t describe the smell but very different than the first phenoView attachment 4419569


Wow, you got a double seedling too! I got one out of popping only two seeds and another poster here said his friend got one too. I blew it myself but one of those seedlings is apparently going to be a CLONE of Bodhi's Goldstar mother. Do you have both seedlings alive? Anyone checking out the GSL should probably pop them in paper towels to make sure you spot the double seedlings. This is pretty cool!









Top 10 Craziest Cannabis Mutations


When cannabis genes mutate, the results can be staggering! All about variegated leaves, buds that grow from leaves, stalks that grow like vines, and more...




sensiseeds.com





It's also interesting that you seemed to have a Sensi Star-ish pheno with that no-stretcher. We had a bit of discussion quite recently here and we were wondering if things were going to stay on the huge Malawi side, given that he labelled the pack "sativa love". It also looks like you're gonna have a pretty reasonable finishing time too. I wasn't sure if I should prepare for some sort of 14+ week monster with these.


----------



## shellback1 (Nov 11, 2019)

Currently running the lemon G X OMG, the two females I have are both short, one is short 14 inches or so looks like a little Christmas tree with thick foliage of large Indica leaves, smells of fresh lemons. The second pheno is maybe 20 to 22 inches tall in a 3 gallon pot. She has a more open structure that has developed a nice bush with lots of bud sites. Smells like lemons also. Both are 35 days into flower. Both were veged for 2 months. I also ran the Cherry Queen X OMG and the plants that I had were huge.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Nov 11, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Watch out for herm potential in the buddhas hand, but damn that strain has some fire in it. I would certainly grow them , just be on the look out for nanners on some phenos.


Thanks for the info. Buddahs hand has just climbed up a few places on the what next to grow chart.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 11, 2019)

all 10 dumpster hashplant seeds are in rooter pods, on a heating pad in the dome. hoping to see some action by the time I get home from work today. mmmmmm hashplant


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 11, 2019)

shellback1 said:


> Currently running the lemon G X OMG, the two females I have are both short, one is short 14 inches or so looks like a little Christmas tree with thick foliage of large Indica leaves, smells of fresh lemons. The second pheno is maybe 20 to 22 inches tall in a 3 gallon pot. She has a more open structure that has developed a nice bush with lots of bud sites. Smells like lemons also. Both are 35 days into flower. Both were veged for 2 months. I also ran the Cherry Queen X OMG and the plants that I had were huge.


Thanks for the info. I like the sound of fresh lemons better than lemons and pig poop. I think I may check out my LemonG OMG ahead of the LemonG HP...unless somebody here talks me out of it.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 11, 2019)

My brain likes LHP more all the time, I like most kinds of LOUD in our favorite plant.


----------



## crisnpropa (Nov 11, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Please tell us about how you felt about the eternal sunshine. How many phenos did u run? Flowering time? Any keepers?


I like. I did not allow it to go past 12 weeks. This was one plant in a 1 gallon container, in a tent under led's.


----------



## crisnpropa (Nov 11, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Cool, thanks! That's the first I've happened to hear about OMG throwing short and squat...that's good. I've heard some here say it throws a surprisingly tweaky sativa buzz so I started imaging tall and lanky for some reason.


Your intuition is correct. The one Eternal Sunshine plant that was in the one gallon container was no less than 4 feet tall, unmistakable sativa structure.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 11, 2019)

crisnpropa said:


> I like. I did not allow it to go past 12 weeks. This was one plant in a 1 gallon container, in a tent under led's.


got any close up trich shots? Those pistils still look mighty undeveloped on those buds.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 11, 2019)

Tstat said:


> I too have a ton of Bodhi, so decided to branch out. I am now running Useful’s Bag Of Oranges and Skunk & Oranges. The BOO is nice and terpy, heavy stone. I haven’t harvested any of the skunk type yet. I am also starting Cannarado Sundae Driver and Skunky Margie. I also have some Purple Cake, Road Kill Unicorn, and Chem Kesey x Xmas Tree, Bison Breath, Bounty Hunter, and G-Moozy.
> As for Bodhi, I am thinking about cutting back a bit. I’m currently growing Goji, SSDD, A11, Space Monkey, Lemon Lotus, Love Triangle, and Purple Unicorn x Pure OG. Oh, and Secret Chief was just started.


i'll trade you a wedding cake or grandpa's breath clone for a goji clone. shit i'll trade you both for that goji.


----------



## Foulal (Nov 11, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Wow, you got a double seedling too! I got one out of popping only two seeds and another poster here said his friend got one too. I blew it myself but one of those seedlings is apparently going to be a CLONE of Bodhi's Goldstar mother. Do you have both seedlings alive? Anyone checking out the GSL should probably pop them in paper towels to make sure you spot the double seedlings. This is pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I popped five seeds and one had a twin 2 females and 3 males. I lost track of what ones they were I assumed it was the second plant pictured because of the more sativa structure the plant has.


----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 11, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> My jabba's stash and blueberry mountain were pretty fire. I've only popped one of each. The jabba's was more sativa than indica. Imagine a sat dom that is low on anxiety as the bubba brings in some CBD. Tasted amazing. I have some SSDD in veg and they are pretty finicky. Heard the smoke is amazing. Some of his most popular strains or ones I've seen great reviews on: dank sinatra, lucky charms, black triangle, goji og, SSDD, Dream Beaver, tiger's milk, terpenado, hollyweed, black raspberry, granola funk, dread bread, sunshine 4, dragon's blood, jungle spice. Forgot about my two female testers of (congo x kashmir) x wookie. Some crazy smelling, awesome herb. hopefully he releases them. sativas...Snow Lotus, Appalachia are sativa dom males. Pretty sure wookie, g13hp males are indica dom.


How are your testers going? I've got the same and and its kind of a mixed bag. I ended up with 1 female after culling males and 4 stunted/mutants. Only first week of flower so maybe it's a gem


----------



## Tstat (Nov 12, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> i'll trade you a wedding cake or grandpa's breath clone for a goji clone. shit i'll trade you both for that goji.


I am always down for a trade. Not sure how we do clones, though. I'm guessing you don't live in southern New England...


----------



## kroc (Nov 12, 2019)

Tstat said:


> I am always down for a trade. Not sure how we do clones, though. I'm guessing you don't live in southern New England...


just saw a post yesterday and dont remember where, but it was how to ship rooted clones. basically rockwool cube in a vhs case or something similar. Mac1 is in europe so anything is possible. 

on the bodhi topic, i have space cake, the fuzz, black raz and my trainwreck x kashmir testers to look forward to this winter. Black raspberry are very impressive frost and terp wise, one is puffing up nice on week 4. The Trainwreck x kashmir testers are all vigorous and showed sex before anything else has in my room. Going to try and keep a mother, i know bodhi mentioned one of his trainwreck cross mothers were hard to keep due to them wanting to flower so bad, so this should be a good test. 5/7 female to male ratio and i have 3 in flower. Two moms in veg i took clones from, then theyll get the flip in a week or two.


----------



## Tstat (Nov 12, 2019)

kroc said:


> basically rockwool cube in a vhs case or something similar.


VHS? Lol, I was picturing a DVD case, but I get it


----------



## kroc (Nov 12, 2019)

Tstat said:


> VHS? Lol, I was picturing a DVD case, but I get it


Lol i know i know, they are the perfect width for those small rockwool cubes though!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 12, 2019)

Tstat said:


> I am always down for a trade. Not sure how we do clones, though. I'm guessing you don't live in southern New England...


clone shippers, duh. I'll send you first, you send me my case back. 

edit: mine fits 5 clones, so I'll send you up to 5 of whatever you want I got going. I still got the 2x purple tester, pre 98 bubba, fire OG, and a gang of other stuff, I'll PM you a full list.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 12, 2019)

woohoo 10/10 dumpster hashplant testers have come out of soil!


----------



## Sveeno (Nov 12, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> I've just been asked by the Mrs to starting thinking about which genetics I want for Christmas. I fecking love that woman
> 
> For the last three years i've been growing 99% Bodhi gear. I've still got enough Bodhi seeds to last me a couple of lifetimes but I fancy trying just a pack or two of something else. Anything else out there that particularly stands out? or just stick to sorting through my pile of Bodhi beans?
> 
> Cheers


Doc D or strayfox. Or Blueblood genetics if you want something a little diff


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 12, 2019)

How bout Useful Seeds? He's works with some of B's stuff, so it wouldn't be such a stretch... baby steps, lol! Plus he's got a bunch of other nice ones.


----------



## kroc (Nov 12, 2019)

grabbed eternal sunshine per @reallybigjesusfreak recommendation and drunken parrot since i can only find one pic on instagram and not much else on here.  Electricians coming this week. Is it Christmas already??


----------



## Jrmy_1 (Nov 12, 2019)

What would be most recommended out of the following freebies? Looking for good some, no couchlock but medicinal....either even sat/ind mix or even slightly indica leaning. Bigger yield a plus:
Chem 1 x SSDD
Lemon HP V2 (Lemon G x 88G13/HP)
Mango Lotus
Time Bandit (Wifi 434 x 88G13/HP)
Wookie 7 x Dread Bread
Mango HP (Mango HP x 88G13/HP)
Tigermelon 2 x SSDD
Terpenado (Strawberry Milk x Wookie 15)
SSH x 88G13/HP
Soul Mate (Pinesoul x Wookie)
Soraya (Afkansastan x Snow Lotus)
Lemon Wookie V2 (Lemon G x Wookie 14)
Lemon Lotus (Lemon G x Snow Lotus)
Lemon Afghani (Lemon G x OMG)
Kush 4 x Snow Lotus
Heavenly Hashplant (Bubba Katsu x 88G13/HP)
Healing Hashplant (RESPECT OG X 88G13/HP)
Dread Bread x SSDD([Mango Biche x OMG] x SSDD)
Granola Funk Remix (OGKB x Wookie) Out Door
Gorilla Ghani (GG4 x Mother Ghani) Out Door
GG4 x SSDD - Outdoor


----------



## BigJonster (Nov 12, 2019)

I just acquired some pillow book (master kush x Pu f3) and was wondering what to expect growing and smoking wise from the Purple Unicorn f3. I've grown some MK crosses before and have a pretty good idea what to expect from that side. Thanks


----------



## Comacus (Nov 13, 2019)

@Diet Pepsi Terps how did the VCA finish up? I have that one in the vault too. How many total weeks did it go?


----------



## Tstat (Nov 13, 2019)

y


reallybigjesusfreak said:


> clone shippers, duh. I'll send you first, you send me my case back.
> 
> edit: mine fits 5 clones, so I'll send you up to 5 of whatever you want I got going. I still got the 2x purple tester, pre 98 bubba, fire OG, and a gang of other stuff, I'll PM you a full list.


ok, let’s do it. My Goji is in veg and looking great, totally clean. And if you want to do 5, I’ll send 5 Goji, or some of the other stuff I’m growing.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 13, 2019)

I would recommend Soulmate to anyone unless loud could be a problem. Intense stuff here. Lemon Hashplant v2 is not to be overlooked for anyone seeking a creative boost and active high. Both yields are good. 5his grower is a little partial to Wookie hybreeds.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 13, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I would recommend Soulmate to anyone unless loud could be a problem. Intense stuff here. Lemon Hashplant v2 is not to be overlooked for anyone seeking a creative boost and active high. Both yields are good. 5his grower is a little partial to Wookie hybreeds.


I'd eyed it on the list for a while but your continued enthusiasm about Soulmate pushed me over the edge and I grabbed one. So I'm coming for ya if it sucks.  Did you have to dig through some phenos to find the one you love or are they all coming out strong? Good to hear about the active high from the LHP...it was starting to seem like the g13hp male was dragging everything to the couch.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 13, 2019)

Foulal said:


> I popped five seeds and one had a twin 2 females and 3 males. I lost track of what ones they were I assumed it was the second plant pictured because of the more sativa structure the plant has.


Did you separate the double seedling and grow it in a separate pot or did you just let them both grow together. I popped mine in a plug and was very confused at first....thought the tap root had gotten lost and turned upward.. I let them grow together until the f'n mites got it. I never got to see what was going on. It sounds like you can separate the seedlings...I guess they aren't fused together. Anyway, hope you've got Bodhi's Goldstar clone there. I'd save both plants... you might have a really killer keeper with one of those anyway...and all Goldstar with no Snow Lotus at all.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 13, 2019)

My 5 soulmate were all a little bit different looking from each other but smell taste and high al the same. Got one that the buds have cured as gold colored as any I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 13, 2019)

hillbill said:


> My 5 soulmate were all a little bit different looking from each other but smell taste and high al the same. Got one that the buds have cured as gold colored as any I’ve ever seen.


Sounds great! Seriously, I appreciate the recommendation... there are so many great options and it's hard to focus in on any particular strain...even among the ones I'm possessing. I like it when an experienced Bodhi-er singles one out.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Nov 13, 2019)

I can find many pictures of More Cowbell in the search engine but I can't find much else about this strain. It seems many do like it and some said it's more of a narcotic buzz. Has anybody found any gsc leaning phenos or do most lean towards the hashplant with a narcotic buzz?


----------



## joeko420 (Nov 13, 2019)

hillbill said:


> My 5 soulmate were all a little bit different looking from each other but smell taste and high al the same. Got one that the buds have cured as gold colored as any I’ve ever seen.


All this soulmate talk made me want to share my grow in progress! Plants are two weeks into flower and just starting to smell. Have four different phenos praying on the right side growing beautifully under my older viperspectra LEDs in 15 gallons of living soil. Left side pot has a frosty Amrita on front right, DNA Cataract Kush back right, and Alien Rifts left side.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 13, 2019)

What’s a good reliable website for bohdi and freebies?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Nov 13, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> What’s a good reliable website for bohdi and freebies?


Most people will steer you to Great Lakes Genetics, JBC Seeds, or Headie Gardens. All of them will treat you right.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 13, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> Most people will steer you to Great Lakes Genetics, JBC Seeds, or Headie Gardens. All of them will treat you right.


Thanks my brotha!


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Nov 13, 2019)

Sveeno said:


> Doc D or strayfox. Or Blueblood genetics if you want something a little diff


Thanks guys. Just checked out Doc D, some interesting strains. Any recommendations for stayfox or any of them?


FlakeyFoont said:


> How bout Useful Seeds? He's works with some of B's stuff, so it wouldn't be such a stretch... baby steps, lol! Plus he's got a bunch of other nice ones.


Baby steps lol, love it! 
Useful's not got many regular seeds though, that's my only problem.


----------



## kroc (Nov 13, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Thanks guys. Just checked out Doc D, some interesting strains. Any recommendations for stayfox or any of them?
> 
> 
> Baby steps lol, love it!
> Useful's not got many regular seeds though, that's my only problem.


sounds like strayfox iraqi crosses are winners after reading a bit last night


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Nov 13, 2019)

kroc said:


> sounds like strayfox iraqi crosses are winners after reading a bit last night


Nice one, cheers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 13, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Nice one, cheers


i grew bodhi's mango biche x iraqi testers, and they were KILLER! They hermed a little bit but I think that was more my errors than the plant, I LOVE that iraqi, go with that for sure. 

I also have grown out a few of useful's packs, regs and fems, and they have all been fantastic too. The OCxCD (a fem) has been absolutely outstanding. wonderful flavors, nose, bag appeal and heavy narcotic stone. As far as regs, I've grown out Fire OG F2, Fire Cookies x Chocolate Diesel, (still growing, probably week 7) the 79' xmas bud preservation, and i think one other I cant remember. There have been bunch of new fem drops recently, but I know the lucky lime f2 is out now, and that should be wonderful as well. Pop on by to the useful thread and you'll get all kinds of sorted out proper. 

edit: you're not in the US, correct? if so, I could send you some extra stuff from Useful that I have.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 13, 2019)

Just ordered Dragonsblood hp v2 with Tigermelon2 x SSDD for freebie. Going to chase the Blood pheno.
Throwing pollen on some Ghost town (ghost og x stardawg),MACdawg (mac1 x stardawg) and Black banana cookies x orange daiquiri from Greenpoint and some Tropsanto's from Oni. Curious to see what I am blessed with afterwards.
Has anyone grown Cosmic Serpent?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 13, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Useful's not got many regular seeds though, that's my only problem.


He's got enough, lol! Where are you looking?

I've been meaning to ask you, but I'm usually stoned... any relation to Two Sheds Jackson?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Nov 13, 2019)

Jrmy_1 said:


> What would be most recommended out of the following freebies? Looking for good some, no couchlock but medicinal....either even sat/ind mix or even slightly indica leaning. Bigger yield a plus:
> Chem 1 x SSDD
> Lemon HP V2 (Lemon G x 88G13/HP)
> Mango Lotus
> ...


Are you growing indoors or outdoors?


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Nov 14, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> He's got enough, lol! Where are you looking?
> 
> I've been meaning to ask you, but I'm usually stoned... any relation to Two Sheds Jackson?


I usually order from JBC and they've only got Lucky Lime f2 in regs. GLG have more but i don't like sending cash in the post. Shame Bag'O Oranges is only fem.
I think i'll probably get a pack or two of Srayfox and Dynasty along with the compulsory two packs of Bodhi.

I've been meaning to ask you, but I'm usually stoned... any relation to Two Sheds Jackson?
Lol what a great name. I don't think we're related, but you never know.


----------



## Jrmy_1 (Nov 14, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> Are you growing indoors or outdoors?


Indoors, thx!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 14, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> I've just been asked by the Mrs to starting thinking about which genetics I want for Christmas. I fecking love that woman
> 
> For the last three years i've been growing 99% Bodhi gear. I've still got enough Bodhi seeds to last me a couple of lifetimes but I fancy trying just a pack or two of something else. Anything else out there that particularly stands out? or just stick to sorting through my pile of Bodhi beans?


For those who haven't discovered it yet, I HIGHLY recommend checking out The Pot Cast episodes. There are 2+ hour interviews with many of the breeders that have been mentioned here, including four must-hear hours with Bodhi. You get a great idea of the mindset of each breeder...there's a whole spectrum of personalities and angles in the biz. There are lots of great stories from the underground days and you can hear Matt Riot call out all the weasels in the scene (as he sees it anyway). And then there's tons of talk about specific genetics of course. You'll find some new breeders and you'll feel even better about buying Bodhi too. I warn you though, if you have a seed addiction, this can kick off whole new outbreaks.


__
https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 14, 2019)

Snow leopard v2 is great daytime smoke! It initially comes on strong, but mellows into a happy high and no drag afterwards. I have been using it for my first smoke after work. Total good mood weed. Lots of laughs on this.
Flavor is earthy. Not very familiar. Maybe sandalwood. No sweet or fruit.
Reminds me of a ninefold collective ghost train haze x casey jones from earlier this year.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 14, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> I've been meaning to ask you, but I'm usually stoned... any relation to Two Sheds Jackson?
> Lol what a great name. I don't think we're related, but you never know.


You may want to check your sheds for squatters, lol!


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Nov 14, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> For those who haven't discovered it yet, I HIGHLY recommend checking out The Pot Cast episodes. There are 2+ hour interviews with many of the breeders that have been mentioned here, including four must-hear hours with Bodhi. You get a great idea of the mindset of each breeder...there's a whole spectrum of personalities and angles in the biz. There are lots of great stories from the underground days and you can hear Matt Riot call out all the weasels in the scene (as he sees it anyway). And then there's tons of talk about specific genetics of course. You'll find some new breeders and you'll feel even better about buying Bodhi too. I warn you though, if you have a seed addiction, this can kick off whole new outbreaks.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast


Great stuff! I listened to Bodhi podcasts a while ago and promptly bought about 6 packs of his beans after listening. Maybe there should be some sort of wealth warning before your able to listen lol.
I haven't listened to any other breeders podcasts though, so best i get started.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Nov 14, 2019)

Jrmy_1 said:


> Indoors, thx!


Time Bandit, Soul Mate, and Lemon Lotus would fit your criteria. I have been wanting to run Time Bandit indoors for a while now. Good Luck!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 14, 2019)

Full disclosure I have a nikah plant that looks like shit .. had a rough life that it has come to and end .. the nugs look a1 the plant it self looks like shit .. I’ll post pics of the seed mom in the half gallon too


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 14, 2019)

The 2 gallon was fresh soil I bought but it was bad I never had that issue before my plants wouldn’t green up for shit .. the half gallon is like 8 month old soil I’ve been vegging the mom in just to see if it was me or the soil I left it in the same pot .. as u can see it’s doing way better than the 2 gallon pot


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 14, 2019)

Sun ra at 2 or 3 weeks
Good frost coverage already and starting to smell good.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 15, 2019)

raytizzle said:


> Amrita - Sungrown in 15 gallon notill living soil. Just harvested on 10-3-2019 and currently drying, it smells super fruity with a hint of lemon. I'm so excited to try it.... I'll be back with a smoke report!
> 
> I know GLG is having a BOGO sale right now and I've been thinking about getting Space Monkey and Soulmate BUT I also know that the OMG and Starwberry Milk strains are becoming limited. Should I pick up Old Soul and Strawberry Unicorn? Anyone have any experience with these two strains? Or would y'all recommend another OMG/Strawberry strain?
> 
> ...


Very nice! How was the smoke from this gal?


----------



## R Burns (Nov 15, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Full disclosure I have a nikah plant that looks like shit .. had a rough life that it has come to and end .. the nugs look a1 the plant it self looks like shit .. I’ll post pics of the seed mom in the half gallon too View attachment 4421363View attachment 4421364View attachment 4421365


Calcium deficiency. Bud looks great though. Been sitting on a pack of these. Even with the shitty leaves, still moves up the list, some. I may do it with the phone home and get a good look at the tk. Thanks.


----------



## Jrmy_1 (Nov 15, 2019)

Ended up picking SSDD and Mountain Temple. For the buy 1 get 1 special I went with Soul Mate and Lemon HP v2. Looking forward to the journey, thx for the help in choosing!!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 15, 2019)

Jrmy_1 said:


> Ended up picking SSDD and Mountain Temple. For the buy 1 get 1 special I went with Soul Mate and Lemon HP v2. Looking forward to the journey, thx for the help in choosing!!


Got both in vape-smoke rotation, your journey will be awesome! Make sure carbon filter is up to it.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 15, 2019)

THCfarmer has a 172 page Bodhi thread similar to this one.









Bodhi Seeds Thread.


This ones for all the fans of anything Bodhi.from goji to aruba to testers.if your running anything Bodhi atall let us know.even if its a strain from another breeder thats got a Bodhi strain in its lineage,all are welcome. so to start off i got 1pack of sunshine daydream and 1pack of goji og...




www.thcfarmer.com


----------



## kroc (Nov 15, 2019)

One of the trainwreck x kashmir testers im running, loved the structure on this one in particular


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 15, 2019)

kroc said:


> One of the trainwreck x kashmir testers im running, loved the structure on this one in particularView attachment 4421480View attachment 4421481


Holy cow look at that stalk!!! Certainly won't need to support that gal  

Cheers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 15, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> For those who haven't discovered it yet, I HIGHLY recommend checking out The Pot Cast episodes. There are 2+ hour interviews with many of the breeders that have been mentioned here, including four must-hear hours with Bodhi. You get a great idea of the mindset of each breeder...there's a whole spectrum of personalities and angles in the biz. There are lots of great stories from the underground days and you can hear Matt Riot call out all the weasels in the scene (as he sees it anyway). And then there's tons of talk about specific genetics of course. You'll find some new breeders and you'll feel even better about buying Bodhi too. I warn you though, if you have a seed addiction, this can kick off whole new outbreaks.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast


Lol this gets posted like once a month


----------



## Stickyjones (Nov 15, 2019)

Cause it contains so much cool insight that it blows everybody's mind the first time they hear it


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 15, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Lol this gets posted like once a month


oops.... thought it might help the alternate breeder discussion


----------



## joeko420 (Nov 15, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> oops


 All good. I never saw it and am listening now


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Nov 15, 2019)

Gold Lotus (Gold Star x Snow Lotus) flowering for 11 or 12 weeks, will probably harvest part of it next Friday.


----------



## Jrmy_1 (Nov 15, 2019)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Gold Lotus (Gold Star x Snow Lotus) flowering for 11 or 12 weeks


That looks amazing, nice work!


----------



## HamNEggs (Nov 15, 2019)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Gold Lotus (Gold Star x Snow Lotus) flowering for 11 or 12 weeks, will probably harvest part of it next Friday.
> 
> View attachment 4421548
> View attachment 4421549
> ...


Man, that looks really nice! I love me some sativa energy and that looks like it will fit the bill nicely. Can't wait to see what you think of the finished product!


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Nov 16, 2019)

Hello again everyone,
I have many photos and grow reports i need to post, but we'll do one at a time. First up is this *Dread Bread* (Mango Biche x Old Mother Ghani):

Planted 6 seeds, got 3 females. Grown in Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil, amended with Happy Frog soil conditioner and perlite. All pheno's cut @ 67 days flowering (could've went longer but visiting relatives forced me to cut earlier than i wanted)

Pictured is the Old Mother Ghani leaning pheno. Grew the shortest but with the densest buds. Great yield and excellent resin production. Dry buds smell of acrid citrus and dirty laundry. My girl doesn't seem to not be a fan of the odor but i think its unique and different. Tastes of bitter lemon grass with musky notes. Effects are strong and obvious, makes the user come to terms with its potency. Gave my body a nice "melt into the couch" effect and a tranquil head space. I can see why Bodhi likes to use the OMG male; Definitely a great breeding afghani.

Will cover the other 2 DB phenotypes when i have time.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Nov 17, 2019)

https://rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-2345#post-15108048
I wish I had taken a picture of the actual buds now, but they looked just like yours do. I know some people have mixed feelings about commercial growers running Bodhi gear, but being able to compare our results with the 'pros', and being able to sample weed before growing it out, are pretty damned amazing in my book.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 17, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> https://rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-2345#post-15108048
> I wish I had taken a picture of the actual buds now, but they looked just like yours do. I know some people have mixed feelings about commercial growers running Bodhi gear, but being able to compare our results with the 'pros', and being able to sample weed before growing it out, are pretty damned amazing in my book.


mixed feelings about commercially running bodhi gear, please explain


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Nov 17, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> mixed feelings about commercially running bodhi gear, please explain


I should have clarified that by 'commercial' i mean the actual i502 processors and not individuals that grow and sell their own produce. A lot of the commercial processors (at least in WA) are huge corporations, some foreign-owned. Some of them behave exactly as you might expect a huge, foreign-owned corporation to.
Some people feel that commercial processors running Bodhi gear is a bad thing, that it will overhype it and lead to market/hybrid saturation similar to what cookies experienced, or that it will cause seeds to become more difficult and expensive to obtain. I also share these concerns, but currently feel that the benefits are greater than the risk.
FWIW, I've seen very few commercial processors running Bodhi gear, and the one I linked is not one of the bigger ones out there - it's a small farm with a big dedication to running quality over popularity. They run a lot of bodhi gear and a lot of rare sativas that are less commercially viable (due to flowering times) or have less bag appeal but are nonetheless a superior product. Just had to throw that out there.


----------



## Growyarown (Nov 17, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> I should have clarified that by 'commercial' i mean the actual i502 processors and not individuals that grow and sell their own produce. A lot of the commercial processors (at least in WA) are huge corporations, some foreign-owned. Some of them behave exactly as you might expect a huge, foreign-owned corporation to.
> Some people feel that commercial processors running Bodhi gear is a bad thing, that it will overhype it and lead to market/hybrid saturation similar to what cookies experienced, or that it will cause seeds to become more difficult and expensive to obtain. I also share these concerns, but currently feel that the benefits are greater than the risk.
> FWIW, I've seen very few commercial processors running Bodhi gear, and the one I linked is not one of the bigger ones out there - it's a small farm with a big dedication to running quality over popularity. They run a lot of bodhi gear and a lot of rare sativas that are less commercially viable (due to flowering times) or have less bag appeal but are nonetheless a superior product. Just had to throw that out there.


I follow kiona on IG & I love their vibe & philosophy. Pretty sure they’re personal friends with Bodhi & doc d as well.

they posted some band aid haze recently that was going out to retail shops. So WA folks are really lucky to have a company like Kiona pumping out these fine well grown, rare sativas. Probably for fair prices too. Can’t think of any in SoCal that do the same.

but you can find Bodhi strains at dispensaries here. I’ve run across quite a few on menus when doing searches on google. The secret’s been out for awhile now. Bodhi sells fire seeds for super cheap lol


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Nov 17, 2019)

....continued

*Dread Bread #2*, which I've been calling the Spicy Pineapple pheno. This was the tallest of the 3 females and a great yielder as well. While growing it produced a very tropical/fresh pineapple/mango scent which would fill the whole room if touched. After a 2 week cure the smelled evolved into a spiced pineapple fruit, like someone had left a pineapple to rot in the spice cabinet. I could not stop smelling my fingers after breaking up a nug. A very intoxicating smell indeed. Flavor translated into more of a spice cake/spicy food type, less fruit and more peppery spice. Lovely effects from this one, an overall "feel-good" type of high, great to smoke before going on a long walk in the park and enjoying the natural beauty of the world. Makes me more talkative and thoughts flow rather clearly; I very much enjoyed this for delving into long conversations. Very potent as well, couple hits from the bong and i'm sailing through the clouds.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Nov 17, 2019)

....continued

*Dread Bread #3*, my favorite, effects-wise, of the 3 pheno's. This one grew medium height and also produced great yields of very hairy, narrow-leaf ball bats. While flowering it stank of grapefruit rinds but after drying the smell turned into what could best be described as a combination of astringent citrus, spice cabinet, and musky carrots. A sativa lover would really appreciate the smell. A rich, citrus carrot-spice coats the mouth and saturates the brain with an extremely potent day brightening effect. Makes lights brighter and eye lids darker, a powerful sativa high that lasts for hours and hours. Smoked around noon and was still feeling it at 5pm. This is the most potent and racy of the 3 phenotypes, with long duration and a very in-your-face sativa stone which makes you space out and daydream of abstract thoughts. Great for self-reflection and exploring the unknown. An amazing strain overall, would highly recommend!
....continued


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 17, 2019)

Growyarown said:


> I follow kiona on IG & I love their vibe & philosophy. Pretty sure they’re personal friends with Bodhi & doc d as well.
> 
> they posted some band aid haze recently that was going out to retail shops. So WA folks are really lucky to have a company like Kiona pumping out these fine well grown, rare sativas. Probably for fair prices too. Can’t think of any in SoCal that do the same.
> 
> but you can find Bodhi strains at dispensaries here. I’ve run across quite a few on menus when doing searches on google. The secret’s been out for awhile now. Bodhi sells fire seeds for super cheap lol


Bodhi doesn’t care. I’ve had lucky charms, Tigers milk, and ssdd at the stores. Glad People get to try it. The ssdd was actually renamed at the green solution which is lame AF. I think They call it lupe shine. Their herb is garbage anyways. I have 3 ssdd in veg. Maybe they should rename all bodhis stuff so people don’t equate their garbage with bodhi. lol


----------



## kroc (Nov 17, 2019)

Black Raspberry mutation on a fruity pebble smelling pheno, shes got interesting bud structure too.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 17, 2019)

Nikah looks better in person has a nice bubble look


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 17, 2019)

I have nothing to say other than I am thoroughly impressed with multiple grower in this thread..... And about commercial....I have never tried commercial weed bodhi or otherwise that compared to a well cared for home garden. Least in the mass/NE neck of the woods... when the home grower finds a killer pheno and grow it right imo nothing can touch it. Home grows with lots of love is where its at... commercial vs connoisseur grade imo... not to say that some is not great but... well those that agree will def know what I'm saying! It's almost like the plant can tell when it becomes more about money lol. And wont reward you the same... jmo... 

20 or less plants get way more love than 100's or thousands etc...

Happy growing!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 17, 2019)

10 yager hashplant seeds hit soil today. hoping to see them again in a few days. also did 2 of the NL#2xHashplant beans, I dont have a ton of space but really excited to see what this one's all about.


----------



## jp68 (Nov 17, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> mixed feelings about commercially running bodhi gear, please explain


Most of us are outliers and that's why we hate commercially sold garbagw.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 17, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Most of us are outliers and that's why we hate commercially sold garbagw.


My son lives in Seattle and tells me it’s kind of hard to get growing up there.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> 10 yager hashplant seeds hit soil today. hoping to see them again in a few days. also did 2 of the NL#2xHashplant beans, I dont have a ton of space but really excited to see what this one's all about.


"yager"... what is that, do you know?


----------



## nDanger (Nov 17, 2019)

I know everyone loves a success story so I'll share the fact that from my latest order from JBCseeds, 9 of 12 Space Cake were girls!! Looking forward to seeing them all grown up!!


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Nov 18, 2019)

hillbill said:


> My 5 soulmate were all a little bit different looking from each other but smell taste and high al the same. Got one that the buds have cured as gold colored as any I’ve ever seen.


Hey hillbill,
As your soulmates were very similar in everything but structure, did that mean you were able to select a keeper purely on yield and bloom time?
I've got 2 soulmates that have just gone into flower, plus another 5 soulmates that are 30 days into flower. Out of those five, 3 are taller and 2 are quite a bit smaller. 2 or 3 look like they could yield well and they're all nice looking plants. 

Which pheno did you keep and how long does it flower for? Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Nov 18, 2019)

Soulmate runs 9 to 10 weeks at my house. Had one smallish one but intensity and all the loudness etc were very similar. Last plant chopped has turned a rusty gold. Don’t look for keepers as I am a beaner type. Impressive strain. I was saving the last six for a male next fall until I stomped my remaining seeds. Yields should be above average and the power is consistent.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks for that. The gold one sounds great. Really looking forward to the soulmates.

Happy growing.


----------



## kroc (Nov 18, 2019)

shes a bit droopy, cold night and lights just came on - Black raspberry #4 on day 42 (funky wine pheno)


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 18, 2019)

SFnone said:


> "yager"... what is that, do you know?


Purple Hindu Kush I believe


----------



## R Burns (Nov 18, 2019)

Few pics of Temple of Apollo. These are from a friend's garden. Not too far from harvest. Lots of citrus notes, some funk off some.


----------



## Hempire828 (Nov 18, 2019)

Couple mo’ weeks and she should be ready!!!
Soar plant... it’s been a fun run,this most definitely is a sticky plant.. must be OMG resin.. idk... fading nicely tho...


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Nov 18, 2019)

@ R Burns & Hempire
Very nice buddage!


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 18, 2019)

When the freebie packs say "outdoor freebie" what does that mean?


----------



## SFnone (Nov 18, 2019)

the real mccoy said:


> When the freebie packs say "outdoor freebie" what does that mean?


Maybe a strain that does really good outdoors...? I don't know...


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 18, 2019)

SFnone said:


> Maybe a strain that does really good outdoors...? I don't know...


It's not that they are prone to hermi?


----------



## SFnone (Nov 18, 2019)

Hmmm... i don't know... it could be... I know growing outdoors can help prevent hermies, but i also know certain strains suck outdoors... Less tolerant of ups and downs i guess... I don't know


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 18, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> My understanding on the Bodhi strains that say outdoors is that they could possibly herm if grown indoors. I believe this is usually on strains that are not done being fully tested yet. I might be wrong but that is my take on the outdoor label from Bodhi.
> That being said I ran one on my last round that had the outdoor label, indoors. I had one female that liked to throw nanners but the others were fine.
> 
> Cheers


Thought I read this before.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 18, 2019)

the real mccoy said:


> Thought I read this before.


So anything that says outdoors hasn't been tested? Is that true for other breeders?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Nov 18, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> So anything that says outdoors hasn't been tested? Is that true for other breeders?


I dont think it means untested at all but that is my opinion from what I know and have heard. Bodhi lists strains as "Outdoor" that should be run outdoors (IN HIS OPINION). You can take your chances and run them indoors but be prepared to lolli and/or defoliate lowers and maybe even pick a few nanners off. 

As far as what other breeders do/say/etc... you need to ask the other breeders.

I breed primarily for outdoors but have grown in and out since 1988. It's mostly strain dependent as some strains do really well in or out, some both, some only in or only out. For example I hate floppy stems and any cultivars that exhibit floppy-ass stems and weak branching get nixed out of my outdoor selections. Leafy plants (calyx to leaf ratio) are a nightmare to trim so I watch that carefully with any "outdoor" strains I am working with and only select and proceed with the traits that I think work for me and what purpose I have in mind for that particular strain.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 18, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> I dont think it means untested at all but that is my opinion from what I know and have heard. Bodhi lists strains as "Outdoor" that should be run outdoors (IN HIS OPINION). You can take your chances and run them indoors but be prepared to lolli and/or defoliate lowers and maybe even pick a few nanners off.
> 
> As far as what other breeders do/say/etc... you need to ask the other breeders.
> 
> I breed primarily for outdoors but have grown in and out since 1988. It's mostly strain dependent as some strains do really well in or out, some both, some only in or only out. For example I hate floppy stems and any cultivars that exhibit floppy-ass stems and weak branching get nixed out of my outdoor selections. Leafy plants (calyx to leaf ratio) are a nightmare to trim so I watch that carefully with any "outdoor" strains I am working with and only select and proceed with the traits that I think work for me and what purpose I have in mind for that particular strain.


Good to know thanks for the info.


----------



## GreenTools (Nov 18, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> I dont think it means untested at all but that is my opinion from what I know and have heard. Bodhi lists strains as "Outdoor" that should be run outdoors (IN HIS OPINION). You can take your chances and run them indoors but be prepared to lolli and/or defoliate lowers and maybe even pick a few nanners off.
> 
> As far as what other breeders do/say/etc... you need to ask the other breeders.
> 
> I breed primarily for outdoors but have grown in and out since 1988. It's mostly strain dependent as some strains do really well in or out, some both, some only in or only out. For example I hate floppy stems and any cultivars that exhibit floppy-ass stems and weak branching get nixed out of my outdoor selections. Leafy plants (calyx to leaf ratio) are a nightmare to trim so I watch that carefully with any "outdoor" strains I am working with and only select and proceed with the traits that I think work for me and what purpose I have in mind for that particular strain.


I also look for the same traits as well as mold resistance, and only because local environment gets dicey every autumn....


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 18, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Couple mo’ weeks and she should be ready!!!
> Soar plant... it’s been a fun run,this most definitely is a sticky plant.. must be OMG resin.. idk... fading nicely tho...View attachment 4422905View attachment 4422906View attachment 4422907View attachment 4422908


My brotha you got some dank ass buds from that little light!


----------



## Hempire828 (Nov 18, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> My brotha you got some dank ass buds from that little light!


Yeah man.. I was buying all these light cmh .. led... hps... thought about it. 1 40!watt CFL 30 min b4 lights go out.. my lil secret


----------



## thenasty1 (Nov 18, 2019)

sun ra, wk 8ish. coming down soon
the close up shot is the one that has stood out all along. shes thick as fuck, definitely going to win the yield category. sucks that its also the one that i found bananas on, but its probably going to at least get a trial run from clone. hopefully the couple of male flowers it threw were just a one off, because this pheno looks like its got what i need so far. the group did end up pollinated a bit. it doesnt look like mexibrick-tier seeded, but time will tell. post harvest pics coming relatively soon


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 18, 2019)

Was really considering getting the sun ra, might have to now!


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 18, 2019)

thenasty1 said:


> sun ra, wk 8ish. coming down soon
> the close up shot is the one that has stood out all along. shes thick as fuck, definitely going to win the yield category. sucks that its also the one that i found bananas on, but its probably going to at least get a trial run from clone. hopefully the couple of male flowers it threw were just a one off, because this pheno looks like its got what i need so far. the group did end up pollinated a bit. it doesnt look like mexibrick-tier seeded, but time will tell. post harvest pics coming relatively soon
> View attachment 4423135 View attachment 4423137


Looks great, how is the aroma?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Nov 18, 2019)

GreenTools said:


> I also look for the same traits as well as mold resistance, and only because local environment gets dicey every autumn....


One of my favorite methods to test for mold resistance outdoors (other than actually seeing it in action before harvest lol) is to leave the stumps in the ground or if removed to place all of them in the same area and just watch and wait. The plants that are more mold resistant will hang in there green till the end... dry, no rot/mold. Most will show their weakness much sooner say maybe a week or two after chop. This has worked for me for decades and I try to tell any outdoor grower to test this out. it works. It all started 20+ years ago when a buddy of mine wanted a stump to make a pipe out of, after giving him 3 to choose from two rotted and he was left with no choice but the one that didnt. A lightbulb went off and I have tested this way successfully ever since.


----------



## thenasty1 (Nov 19, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Looks great, how is the aroma?


hard to pin down. i will report back post harvest and let you know


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 19, 2019)

I finally have some plants to share in here again  
These are some of the Gorilla Ghani clones I took from my outdoor plants. I have flowered #1 and #3 indoors but this will be the first time indoors for #2 . 
They got transplanted and put into the flowering tent roughly 5 days ago. 

#1 from last year

#3 from last year


Cheers


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 19, 2019)

thenasty1 said:


> sun ra, wk 8ish. coming down soon
> the close up shot is the one that has stood out all along. shes thick as fuck, definitely going to win the yield category. sucks that its also the one that i found bananas on, but its probably going to at least get a trial run from clone. hopefully the couple of male flowers it threw were just a one off, because this pheno looks like its got what i need so far. the group did end up pollinated a bit. it doesnt look like mexibrick-tier seeded, but time will tell. post harvest pics coming relatively soon
> View attachment 4423135 View attachment 4423137


Looks great! If that pheno turns out to be a real badass you might end up happy having a bunch of fem F2s and S1s off that pheno.


----------



## thenasty1 (Nov 19, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> you might end up happy having a bunch of fem F2s and S1s off that pheno.


i considered this, but wouldnt those seeds have hermaphroditic tendencies due to the pollen source?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 19, 2019)

thenasty1 said:


> i considered this, but wouldnt those seeds have hermaphroditic tendencies due to the pollen source?


I've popped quite a few seeds from banana disasters and I've never had herm problems, but they were all cases where I was guilty of stressing the mothers. If the genetics are just plain prone to herm in good conditions though, I imagine you could have problems with the trait carrying on to some of the offspring. I'd hold on to them anyway just in case you adore the cloned mom, it stops throwing bananas, and you might want to experiment with them down the road. S1s give you a decent shot at recreating something comparable (or even better) if you lose the mother plant too. I don't really know though....I'm no expert on these things.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 19, 2019)

I have a pack of these to run but i


GreenHighlander said:


> I finally have some plants to share in here again
> These are some of the Gorilla Ghani clones I took from my outdoor plants. I have flowered #1 and #3 indoors but this will be the first time indoors for #2 .
> They got transplanted and put into the flowering tent roughly 5 days ago.
> View attachment 4423345
> ...





GreenHighlander said:


> I finally have some plants to share in here again
> These are some of the Gorilla Ghani clones I took from my outdoor plants. I have flowered #1 and #3 indoors but this will be the first time indoors for #2 .
> They got transplanted and put into the flowering tent roughly 5 days ago.
> View attachment 4423345
> ...


I have a pack of these to run but I'm doing space monkey first. By the looks of those two pheno's I'm in for a treat. Nice job like always!! They look like good yielders


----------



## Cptn (Nov 20, 2019)

kroc said:


> View attachment 4422790
> 
> shes a bit droopy, cold night and lights just came on - Black raspberry #4 on day 42 (funky wine pheno)


Is that Cannaventure's Black Raspberry?
Beautiful work Kroc


----------



## kroc (Nov 20, 2019)

Cptn said:


> Is that Cannaventure's Black Raspberry?
> Beautiful work Kroc


Nope its bodhi seeds, (Goji og rasp f2 x wookie 15 ) which is his lavender leaning male, the other wookie leans citrus/grapefruit i believe, and thanks!


----------



## Boosky (Nov 20, 2019)

Just wanted to let everyone know that there is a Sweet Pink Grapefruit pheno in Lemon Lotus, got it twice now(out of two packs). Not much on yield but makes up for it in taste! That is all for now, carry on soldiers!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 20, 2019)

Boosky said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that there is a Sweet Pink Grapefruit pheno in Lemon Lotus, got it twice now(out of two packs). Not much on yield but makes up for it in taste! That is all for now, carry on soldiers!


Any tips on how to spot it early? Different structure or leaves or stem smells or whatnot?

What do think about Lemon Lotus in general? Are there other top-notch phenos?


----------



## Patrice22 (Nov 22, 2019)

Hey fellow bodhi fans, first time posting in here. I've been growing for about ten years on and off but since I got turned onto bodhi at the start of the year his stuff has taken over my groom. I started with dreadbread and got 6 males out of 6 seeds, I don't breed so that was a terrible start for me. 
Next I popped two full packs of space monkey in the hope of finding a keeper. Holy shit this is a top quality strain. I'd read the space monkey hype throughout this thread but I wasn't expecting it to be this good. I finished with 5 plants out of 2 packs as I ruthlessly culled any runts or stretchers and those 5 were all fire. I had to grab a second opinion as I couldn't pick the winner.
I got impatient whilst she was revegging and popped a few sky lotus and soul mate. Very short veg on the sky lotus, as my supplies are running low. I'll be happy to get an oz off each plant, of which there are 4. Another two weeks veg and I would harvest much more but I'd rather have 4 ounce in two months than 10 ounce in 3 months, I hate having to buy weed these days. 
For future grows I have ssdd, twin flame and mountain temple. 

I was very interested in that lemon lassi and pu f3 he released recently. Now I know the pu f3 was limited but when would you expect that lemon lassi to be back on the market? Would he have to make more seeds? How does he decide when to stop producing a strain ? 
Sorry for rambling on but I have been following this thread for a long time and it's nice to finally join in, next time il bring photos. Peace.


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 22, 2019)

I believe the lemon lassi was a limited release as well.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 22, 2019)

Patrice22 said:


> Hey fellow bodhi fans, first time posting in here. I've been growing for about ten years on and off but since I got turned onto bodhi at the start of the year his stuff has taken over my groom. I started with dreadbread and got 6 males out of 6 seeds, I don't breed so that was a terrible start for me.
> Next I popped two full packs of space monkey in the hope of finding a keeper. Holy shit this is a top quality strain. I'd read the space monkey hype throughout this thread but I wasn't expecting it to be this good. I finished with 5 plants out of 2 packs as I ruthlessly culled any runts or stretchers and those 5 were all fire. I had to grab a second opinion as I couldn't pick the winner.
> I got impatient whilst she was revegging and popped a few sky lotus and soul mate. Very short veg on the sky lotus, as my supplies are running low. I'll be happy to get an oz off each plant, of which there are 4. Another two weeks veg and I would harvest much more but I'd rather have 4 ounce in two months than 10 ounce in 3 months, I hate having to buy weed these days.
> For future grows I have ssdd, twin flame and mountain temple.
> ...


thanks for joining in, i stayed in the shadows & sat on the sidelines for awhile also. all of the people here are the calmest & grateful people that i have seen on a forum. i would take it that photos are welcome here but not a definite requirement, being that i am lazy & don't post photos often myself. ramble on more, with so many different varieties, all info i would think is welcome here. bodhi did mention cannabis being the earths wifi. maybe he'll find some time to answer your questions, that is if another great soul doesn't step in with the info beforehand.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 22, 2019)

Pics are always welcome, I mean who doesn’t enjoy some bud porn?!


----------



## Boosky (Nov 22, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Any tips on how to spot it early? Different structure or leaves or stem smells or whatnot?
> 
> What do think about Lemon Lotus in general? Are there other top-notch phenos?


Open structure, little floppy but manageable and stem smell was unmistakably grapefruit on the nose! Everyone that smelled it immediately said Grapefruit. All other Lemon Lotus were lemon on the smell and much tighter structure. No holy grails here but for freebies they rocked it! Would I select it as a freebie again? Probably not but only because I’m not a lemon kind of guy. If I was a lemon guy this Is one for your list. Got 10 packs of these as a gift from someone. Would love to trade someone a pack or two for something else if anyone wants? Even homemade beans are welcome.


----------



## fartoblue (Nov 23, 2019)

Just wondered if any of you lads could help me out with my first ever regular seeds.

I am getting conflicting advice how to go on with the regular's and if it is possible to tell their sex before flower. I am going to start a thread here as you guys on here seem more clued up regarding such matters.
My thinking is if I can't sex before flower to:

A. Take cuts from all 6 plants, flower out the original females and keep the cut from the best plant as a mother, but then I am not keeping the original seed plant as a mother.

B. Take lots of cuts from the original, put the cuts into flower but keep the originals in veg then as soon as I know sex of cuts cull any male originals and their cuts, then flower the female cuts and keep the original mother of the best flowering cuts.

C. Do some kind of re-vegging after flower, but not sure I like the idea of messing them about like this.

Many thanks


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (Nov 23, 2019)

Another option to consider is doing a sex test in early veg for a small fee. For example, https://www.farmerfreeman.com/


----------



## kroc (Nov 23, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> Just wondered if any of you lads could help me out with my first ever regular seeds.
> 
> I am getting conflicting advice how to go on with the regular's and if it is possible to tell their sex before flower. I am going to start a thread here as the guys on here seem more clued up regarding such matters.
> My thinking is if I can't sex before flower to:
> ...


i actually just stuck a cutting in the window for an expirement, and since the days here are much shorter now, it is throwing preflowers before roots, so maybe try that out

edit: it was a black raspberry cutting (to keep it on topic)


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 23, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> Just wondered if any of you lads could help me out with my first ever regular seeds.
> 
> I am getting conflicting advice how to go on with the regular's and if it is possible to tell their sex before flower. I am going to start a thread here as the guys on here seem more clued up regarding such matters.
> My thinking is if I can't sex before flower to:
> ...


Personally I feel that reveg is hit or miss, some plants don’t like to do that, most will just die if you take them to full ripe then try to reveg. Also it seems to initiate genetic drift if that cultivar is prone to it imho.
You will usually get sex parts around 5-8 weeks from seed, some won’t show but really that’s kind of unusual. As far as propagation of the mother, the two methods you mentioned are generally the ways people do it, some don’t want a clone for a mother as it doesn’t have the original tap root. Otherwise that’s the fastest to getting a look at the flowers.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 23, 2019)

Hot Tip... One pack of Lemon Lassi and one of Gypsy Eyes just popped up on JBC. I've resisted the urge to grab them. I did however score a pack of AKBeanBrains TK x NL5Haze which has been out for a while.


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 23, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Hot Tip... One pack of Lemon Lassi and one of Gypsy Eyes just popped up on JBC. I've resisted the urge to grab them. I did however score a pack of AKBeanBrains TK x NL5Haze which has been out for a while.


That Lemon Lassi sounds pretty awesome! Someone grab it here and let us know!


----------



## fartoblue (Nov 23, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Personally I feel that reveg is hit or miss, some plants don’t like to do that, most will just die if you take them to full ripe then try to reveg. Also it seems to initiate genetic drift if that cultivar is prone to it imho.
> You will usually get sex parts around 5-8 weeks from seed, some won’t show but really that’s kind of unusual. As far as propagation of the mother, the two methods you mentioned are generally the ways people do it, some don’t want a clone for a mother as it doesn’t have the original tap root. Otherwise that’s the fastest to getting a look at the flowers.


So as long as I give them a good long veg 5-8 weeks I can sex them before they flower cull the males then take cuts from what I presume are females to flower out then just keep the best original seed female based on her offspring (cuttings) as a mother and cull the rest?


----------



## fartoblue (Nov 23, 2019)

Looking at this video it seems easy enough to sex them before flower.


----------



## R Burns (Nov 23, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> Just wondered if any of you lads could help me out with my first ever regular seeds.
> 
> I am getting conflicting advice how to go on with the regular's and if it is possible to tell their sex before flower. I am going to start a thread here as you guys on here seem more clued up regarding such matters.
> My thinking is if I can't sex before flower to:
> ...


My vote is for B. Easiest and quickest, imo.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 23, 2019)

By the time you can take cuts they will have shown sex usually.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 23, 2019)

Boys tend to have these

balls and a dick, the dick shows earlier. This fella always had a big dick lol


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Nov 23, 2019)

Gold Lotus (Gold Star x Snow Lotus) has been flowering for a full 12 or 13 weeks, rain is expected to come in a few days so will harvest the whole plant just before then. Popped three seeds initially and this was the lone female, this one and one of the males were taller, sativa structure while the other male was squat and thick in structure so there seems to be some variation in phenos.

Smelling of subtle sweet pine, has very good mildew and mold resistance, had to battle with that a little this year but the Gold Lotus was unaffected. Quite floppy and needed support early on, plant didn't initiate flower until long after other strains of similar age, most likely due to its equitorial roots. Had to cut out some sections of flowers due to caterpillars which isn't unusual, evidently I was going too light on the BT. Will most likely grow it again next year but I still have to see how she smokes.


----------



## lukio (Nov 23, 2019)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Gold Lotus (Gold Star x Snow Lotus) has been flowering for a full 12 or 13 weeks, rain is expected to come in a few days so will harvest the whole plant just before then. Popped three seeds initially and this was the lone female, this one and one of the males were taller, sativa structure while the other male was was squat and thick in structure so there seems to be some variation in phenos.
> 
> Smelling of subtle sweet pine, has very good mildew and mold resistance, had to battle with that a little this year but the Gold Lotus was unaffected. Quite floppy and needed support early on, plant didn't initiate flower until long after other strains of similar age, most likely due to its equitorial roots. Had to cut out some sections of flowers due to caterpillars which isn't unusual, evidently I was going too light on the BT. Will most likely grow it again next year but I still have to see how she smokes.
> View attachment 4425578View attachment 4425580View attachment 4425582View attachment 4425583View attachment 4425584View attachment 4425585


she's gorgeous! nice growin


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Nov 23, 2019)

You can take a 6 inch cutting, put it in a cup of water in 12/12 light and it will show sex. I start my outdoor April 1st and those who haven't shown sex by mid May get this treatment. They all show sex by June 1st which is when they get transplanted into their final homes.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 23, 2019)

My final nug of Gorilla Ghani #3 from last year. Thought I had smoked all of it so is a nice surprise. Can't wait to harvest more in about 7 weeks time.


Cheers


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 23, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> My final nug of Gorilla Ghani #3 from last year. Thought I had smoked all of it so is a nice surprise. Can't wait to harvest more in about 7 weeks time.
> View attachment 4425634
> 
> Cheers


What's the smoke like?


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 23, 2019)

Heres my first whorled phyllotaxy; Snow Leopard v2. I've been really excited about starting to work through my pile of Snow Leopard; this little plant is just some extra icing on the cake.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 23, 2019)

Blueberry bref said:


> View attachment 4425799
> 
> Heres my first whorled phyllotaxy; Snow Leopard v2. I've been really excited about starting to work through my pile of Snow Leopard; this little plant is just some extra icing on the cake.


Hey me too!!! Northern lights #2 x 88g13


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 24, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> What's the smoke like?


Taste, smell and effect is 100% GG#4

Cheers


----------



## lukio (Nov 24, 2019)

Black Triangle, Chem Kesey, Clusterfunk and Guava Wookie survived my trip away...its go time


----------



## kroc (Nov 24, 2019)

Just sampled a bit of black raspberry, what a killer smoke. Had another person say they got a school nostalgia smell from it, too. Been saying it reminds me of middle school gym class, and red wine, so that was weird. I'll do a full write up when she comes down, but as of now shes earned her place in my garden. Wonderful buzz, taste and bag appeal. Highly recommend this one to any og fans or funky berry terp hunters.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2019)

Do these things happen in batches? I just had a Strayfox seed pop up whorled, but I moved recently and it didn't survive


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 24, 2019)

lukio said:


> Black Triangle, Chem Kesey, Clusterfunk and Guava Wookie survived my trip away...its go time
> View attachment 4425971


nope, your chem kesey is ALL fucked up. better toss it. uhh.....and which dumpster did you plan on leaving it in???? thanks!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 24, 2019)

kroc said:


> Just sampled a bit of black raspberry, what a killer smoke. Had another person say they got a school nostalgia smell from it, too. Been saying it reminds me of middle school gym class, and red wine, so that was weird. I'll do a full write up when she comes down, but as of now shes earned her place in my garden. Wonderful buzz, taste and bag appeal. Highly recommend this one to any og fans or funky berry terp hunters.


your IG photos have been looking killer! one of my first grows was purple wookie, and I dont think I did a great job on it so I was never a big wookie fan, but I think I'm gonna have to revisit it and see if a few years of experience can make it better. What are the effects of this one like? Doesnt seem like too much like couch glue.


----------



## kroc (Nov 24, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> your IG photos have been looking killer! one of my first grows was purple wookie, and I dont think I did a great job on it so I was never a big wookie fan, but I think I'm gonna have to revisit it and see if a few years of experience can make it better. What are the effects of this one like? Doesnt seem like too much like couch glue.


Thank you!!

had to grab a budshot, words dont do this justice. Buzz feels pretty uppy and felt it in my eyes, but the nug was taken on like day 47 ish. going to try and push it to 60 days, but shes fading quick. I'll definitely go more in depth when its all done and matured up. Can tell this ones special


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 24, 2019)

Been super busy and haven’t been able to get the net put up or prune these monsters but man am I impressed with the structure and growth rates of the two female Bodhi plants this run. Especially the black triangle, talk about hybrid vigor. These are gonna get tucked under a net and trimmed today. Flip next week, and the fun begins.


----------



## Michigan man (Nov 24, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Few pics of Temple of Apollo. These are from a friend's garden. Not too far from harvest. Lots of citrus notes, some funk off some.
> View attachment 4422875View attachment 4422876View attachment 4422877


A little late on my reply to this ( been busy ) I got a pack of these last month not a lot of info on them was yours tall stretchy trying to plan in advance any info would help out a lot I also got time bandit and supersilver hashplant cant find much on them either if anyone has anything pics info I’d sure appreciate it 
Here are 5 of my time bandits at day 13 from germination


----------



## R Burns (Nov 24, 2019)

Michigan man said:


> A little late on my reply to this ( been busy ) I got a pack of these last month not a lot of info on them was yours tall stretchy trying to plan in advance any info would help out a lot I also got time bandit and supersilver hashplant cant find much on them either if anyone has anything pics info I’d sure appreciate it
> Here are 5 of my time bandits at day 13 from germination


So most were on the taller side. Not ridiculous or anything. But there were shorter phenos too. But somewhat tall and lanky on the majority. Pretty good buds, though, given the lankiness.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 24, 2019)

Super Silver Hashplant (Hashplant leaner). Only popped one seed and got a nice one. I'd love to see if someone has a silver haze pheno


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 24, 2019)

Michigan man said:


> A little late on my reply to this ( been busy ) I got a pack of these last month not a lot of info on them was yours tall stretchy trying to plan in advance any info would help out a lot I also got time bandit and supersilver hashplant cant find much on them either if anyone has anything pics info I’d sure appreciate it
> Here are 5 of my time bandits at day 13 from germination


I posted a pic of super silver hashplant for you.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 24, 2019)

@Kp sunshine use an @ symbol then start typing the person you want then select them in the list. This will notify them of the post you want them to see.


----------



## mathed (Nov 24, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> Looking at this video it seems easy enough to sex them before flower.


Oh yeah, it's a piece of cake once you know what to look for. The calyxes will have a small conical shape, it's very small but once you identify it, you'll pick it up every time on other plants. The pre-flower will be a very fine, short white hair coming out of that tiny conical "spike". The male will have what appears to be a very small "claw". Instead of the conical spike and hair, it'll be a tiny ball with a hook-like leaf at the top.


----------



## fartoblue (Nov 24, 2019)

mathed said:


> Oh yeah, it's a piece of cake once you know what to look for. The calyxes will have a small conical shape, it's very small but once you identify it, you'll pick it up every time on other plants. The pre-flower will be a very fine, short white hair coming out of that tiny conical "spike". The male will have what appears to be a very small "claw". Instead of the conical spike and hair, it'll be a tiny ball with a hook-like leaf at the top.


Many thanks Mathed I have been practicing on my young feminized plants looking through a jewelers loup and it is plain as day they are female even though I already know they are. Time will tell if I can spot the difference.

I do think the video is one of the best I have seen to explain things.


----------



## lukio (Nov 24, 2019)

Got a load of Cobra Lips this round. Shes a lovely smoke 



also have a looooooad of Space Monkey hiding away, i'll grab some snaps next time.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Nov 24, 2019)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Gold Lotus (Gold Star x Snow Lotus) has been flowering for a full 12 or 13 weeks, rain is expected to come in a few days so will harvest the whole plant just before then. Popped three seeds initially and this was the lone female, this one and one of the males were taller, sativa structure while the other male was squat and thick in structure so there seems to be some variation in phenos.
> 
> Smelling of subtle sweet pine, has very good mildew and mold resistance, had to battle with that a little this year but the Gold Lotus was unaffected. Quite floppy and needed support early on, plant didn't initiate flower until long after other strains of similar age, most likely due to its equitorial roots. Had to cut out some sections of flowers due to caterpillars which isn't unusual, evidently I was going too light on the BT. Will most likely grow it again next year but I still have to see how she smokes.
> View attachment 4425578View attachment 4425580View attachment 4425582View attachment 4425583View attachment 4425584View attachment 4425585


Gonna have to run this strain next summer for sure. Until you see... you never know. I like what I see. I hate floppy stems but I feel I can figure that out rather quickly with the right male donor. THANK YOU for sharing!


----------



## Michigan man (Nov 24, 2019)

R Burns said:


> So most were on the taller side. Not ridiculous or anything. But there were shorter phenos too. But somewhat tall and lanky on the majority. Pretty good buds, though, given the lankiness.


They look really nice man thanks for the feedback getting ready to start mine in a couple days So far everything I’ve germed has been kickin it from seed split hope mine grow up to look as good as yours curious what kinda buzz it gonna throw


----------



## Michigan man (Nov 24, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> View attachment 4426066View attachment 4426067
> Super Silver Hashplant (Hashplant leaner). Only popped one seed and got a nice one. I'd love to see if someone has a silver haze pheno


Dang man that super silver hashplant looks nice I too am looking to find one of each loved both these parent strains from way back


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 24, 2019)

Michigan man said:


> Dang man that super silver hashplant looks nice I too am looking to find one of each loved both these parent strains from way back


The Hashplant seems to dominate most crosses it's in. I posted multiple times about info on this cross but nothing every comes out of it.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Nov 25, 2019)

kroc said:


> Just sampled a bit of black raspberry, what a killer smoke. Had another person say they got a school nostalgia smell from it, too. Been saying it reminds me of middle school gym class, and red wine, so that was weird. I'll do a full write up when she comes down, but as of now shes earned her place in my garden. Wonderful buzz, taste and bag appeal. Highly recommend this one to any og fans or funky berry terp hunters.


I am also very please of the BR. I made two run with her, first time was one pack. I go one really excellent goji dom pheno with strong black liquor taste, very complex and refined, unfortunately i didn't keep it. Thing is, i think this is the wookie that put this bitter / acre taste that is overpowering with some pheno, so they are hard to smoke before 3-4 month of cure. But when they became great, they were delicious, and i was too hasty and didn't kept the clones.

So for my second run i started two packs. Got one really good pheno that was above everything, wookie dom, with the best vigor and yield of all. Taste is very different from the keeper of my first run though. It's a very acidic / lavender / strong alchohol and a little of berry and chemical apple. The black liquor is still here a little, but the taste of this pheno is very complex and rich. In this run i also got one another goji dom pheno, but this one was lesser than the first in taste, and was very poor vigor.

In this run i get multiple pheno. One was beautiful with magnificent OG's kind of bud, with big and very elongated calyx. This one taste very kushy but it wasn't what i was looking for. Also get two other pheno that smells like coconut.

Right now i am asking myself if it's not interesting to get some more BR seeds. I really want to get this nice goji black liquor pheno, and eventually cross her to my wookie dom to dig the line in f2 and more...

But i have so much to do and so very little space to do it. Right now i am on superstitious and snow leopard v2, and next run will be strawberry goji and old soul. If someone has some photo of these line to share, it would be a pleasure.


----------



## kroc (Nov 25, 2019)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> I am also very please of the BR. I made two run with her, first time was one pack. I go one really excellent goji dom pheno with strong black liquor taste, very complex and refined, unfortunately i didn't keep it. Thing is, i think this is the wookie that put this bitter / acre taste that is overpowering with some pheno, so they are hard to smoke before 3-4 month of cure. But when they became great, they were delicious, and i was too hasty and didn't kept the clones.
> 
> So for my second run i started two packs. Got one really good pheno that was above everything, wookie dom, with the best vigor and yield of all. Taste is very different from the keeper of my first run though. It's a very acidic / lavender / strong alchohol and a little of berry and chemical apple. The black liquor is still here a little, but the taste of this pheno is very complex and rich. In this run i also got one another goji dom pheno, but this one was lesser than the first in taste, and was very poor vigor.
> 
> ...


Yeah this small run of flower makes me want to buy another pack.. Lots of good stuff to choose from in these beans. Sounds like you had an awesome range of phenos as well.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 25, 2019)

Got the blessings from Bodhi to give out crosses I’m making with the Mendo unicorn testers as they have made the cut. So in a few weeks I should have a small amount of (Mendo purps x Purple Unicorn) x (HAOG x SSDD) packs available for y’all to play with. My only request is if you ask for one that you pop it in a timely manner, thanks.


----------



## Bigbeast (Nov 25, 2019)

I’ve been wanting to try some bodhi but there’s so many strains, I grow at 45 North and want to try some outdoors. I read his wookie and his 88g13hp crosses do well outdoors. I noticed he had a wookiex88g13hp cross. Anyone try it outdoors?
Thanks


----------



## jp68 (Nov 25, 2019)

Bigbeast said:


> I’ve been wanting to try some bodhi but there’s so many strains, I grow at 45 North and want to try some outdoors. I read his wookie and his 88g13hp crosses do well outdoors. I noticed he had a wookiex88g13hp cross. Anyone try it outdoors?
> Thanks


Im pretty sure you want the 88g13 stuff.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 25, 2019)

Been a week or so. Very impressive plants to all that have posted. To many to name. You know who you are lol. I have seen plenty I'd welcome into my garden! Bodhi for the win! @reallybigjesusfreak, that's a very kind gesture and honerable to get the man himself to give consent before posting. Much respect to a worthy contributor to this thread. I'm sure most here will agree we enjoy your company!


Happy growing!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Nov 25, 2019)

Bigbeast said:


> I’ve been wanting to try some bodhi but there’s so many strains, I grow at 45 North and want to try some outdoors. I read his wookie and his 88g13hp crosses do well outdoors. I noticed he had a wookiex88g13hp cross. Anyone try it outdoors?
> Thanks


The 88g13 and wookie dads finish quicker than the others outdoors. I have run the GG4 x SSDD (a freebie still available) and absolutely love it. If you have the option to grab a pack I would. I'm growing right between Portsmouth, NH and Portland, ME so 44-45 degrees as well.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Nov 26, 2019)

Southern Ontario at 43 degrees have had no problems finishing Bodhi SSDD, Goji, Orange Sunshine, Secret Chief outdoors.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 26, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> The 88g13 and wookie dads finish quicker than the others outdoors. I have run the GG4 x SSDD (a freebie still available) and absolutely love it. If you have the option to grab a pack I would. I'm growing right between Portsmouth, NH and Portland, ME so 44-45 degrees as well.


I'm from your neck of the woods... a bit north actually. Have you found any Bodhis that are fully ready to chop October 1st? As you know, we had a pretty rare fall but you usually can't RELY on getting into October. Looking at my personal Bodhi stash, I'm thinking DLA-6 (Iraqi) might be a good guess for next year. Any thoughts on that one oudoors?


----------



## Craigson (Nov 26, 2019)

the real mccoy said:


> When the freebie packs say "outdoor freebie" what does that mean?


It was always said that if recommended outdoor only then yes its because they have tendency to herm indoors.

now in saying that- i tested ortega x snowlotus indoors and had zero herm issues, even running them 10wks in flower no sign of herms.
Then he released them as ‘outdoor only’
So im not sure what the deal is here, maybe others had herm issues when testing.


----------



## Craigson (Nov 26, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Few pics of Temple of Apollo. These are from a friend's garden. Not too far from harvest. Lots of citrus notes, some funk off some.
> View attachment 4422875View attachment 4422876View attachment 4422877


Looks awesome!!!
I have a pack of Tree of Life (jack herer x temple)Im gonna run soon. Also have temple x appy and Apollo 11 genius f3 seeds.
Super eacited to find a powerful uplifting sativa


----------



## Craigson (Nov 26, 2019)

Well, made a pretty wild trade yeaterday. Ive traded w this person before w no issues.
Hes been bugging me for a cpl yrs for my pack of Elf Snacks. He is a Bodhi vendor.
I finally caved.
Always a bit of risk w these older packs but how could I say no? Lol


Get

Skunk 91
Fantasy Island
Ancient OG
Bobas Stash
Angels Milk
Lotus Larry
White lotus
Tree of Life
5 new packs from last drop

Give
elf snacks


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 26, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Well, made a pretty wild trade yeaterday. Ive traded w this person before w no issues.
> Hes been bugging me for a cpl yrs for my pack of Elf Snacks. He is a Bodhi vendor.
> I finally caved.
> Always a bit of risk w these older packs but how could I say no? Lol
> ...


If they pop, that's an epic trade


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 26, 2019)

So all of Bodhi plants have sexed,here’s the results

Eternal Sunshine 0/2 
Temple of Apollo 1/2
Lavender Jack 2/2
Sun Ra 1/2
Mothers Milk x PU f4 1/4

Bummed about both Eternal Sunshines being male but pop a couple more next run


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Nov 26, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Well, made a pretty wild trade yeaterday. Ive traded w this person before w no issues.
> Hes been bugging me for a cpl yrs for my pack of Elf Snacks. He is a Bodhi vendor.
> I finally caved.
> Always a bit of risk w these older packs but how could I say no? Lol
> ...


Elfsnacks is a good but not 13 packs good, dude must think it's really special great trade.


----------



## Stickyjones (Nov 26, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Well, made a pretty wild trade yeaterday. Ive traded w this person before w no issues.
> Hes been bugging me for a cpl yrs for my pack of Elf Snacks. He is a Bodhi vendor.
> I finally caved.
> Always a bit of risk w these older packs but how could I say no? Lol
> ...


I recently read strayfoxs enthusiastic review of elf snacks and since hes a breeder and really loves it maybe the trade wasnt so bad on their end. Great score for you too. Ive go to some elf snacks x space candy vegging thanks to @Weliveinapolicestate so hopefully i find somethimg worth 13 packs in those


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 26, 2019)

The pedigree of Elf snacks makes me think a person could find something really special from it. 
That being said that looks like a really sweet score on your part @Craigson . Congrats dude

Cheers


----------



## CopaGenetics (Nov 26, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'm from your neck of the woods... a bit north actually. Have you found any Bodhis that are fully ready to chop October 1st? As you know, we had a pretty rare fall but you usually can't RELY on getting into October. Looking at my personal Bodhi stash, I'm thinking DLA-6 (Iraqi) might be a good guess for next year. Any thoughts on that one oudoors?


@Nutbag Poster I haven't really had many strains go past last week of Sept. but then again I research beans/strains a lot and usually run some tests indoors if I have the space/time to narrow my choices. I have been told that all the DLA's should do fine in New England but I have not run any of them yet. I can tell you that Bodhi's GG4 x SSDD finishes mid-Sept and some phenos a bit earlier/later. I have run the GSD (as I like to call it) wayyyy up in the Northeast Kingdom VT and the same cuts finished very differently. Vermont yeilded less but the resin production and colors were off the charts there. Timing was within a week or so as well. I plan on running some Red Eyed Jedi and Sunshine 4 this coming season unless I get my hands on a few other Bodhi strains I have been trying to get my hands on for a while to run outdoors. I have the GG4 x SSDD at F3 right now and have crossed it with My mid 90's Black Domina I purchased in-person at Sensi Seeds. I see a F4 in the future as well.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 26, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Nutbag Poster I haven't really had many strains go past last week of Sept. but then again I research beans/strains a lot and usually run some tests indoors if I have the space/time to narrow my choices. I have been told that all the DLA's should do fine in New England but I have not run any of them yet. I can tell you that Bodhi's GG4 x SSDD finishes mid-Sept and some phenos a bit earlier/later. I have run the GSD (as I like to call it) wayyyy up in the Northeast Kingdom VT and the same cuts finished very differently. Vermont yeilded less but the resin production and colors were off the charts there. Timing was within a week or so as well. I plan on running some Red Eyed Jedi and Sunshine 4 this coming season unless I get my hands on a few other Bodhi strains I have been trying to get my hands on for a while to run outdoors. I have the GG4 x SSDD at F3 right now and have crossed it with My mid 90's Black Domina I purchased in-person at Sensi Seeds. I see a F4 in the future as well.


That's great news. Thanks for the info! Guess I'm gonna have to put that GSD on my list. What makes it such a winner for you...besides finishing mid september (that's awesome!)?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 26, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Nutbag Poster I haven't really had many strains go past last week of Sept. but then again I research beans/strains a lot and usually run some tests indoors if I have the space/time to narrow my choices. I have been told that all the DLA's should do fine in New England but I have not run any of them yet. I can tell you that Bodhi's GG4 x SSDD finishes mid-Sept and some phenos a bit earlier/later. I have run the GSD (as I like to call it) wayyyy up in the Northeast Kingdom VT and the same cuts finished very differently. Vermont yeilded less but the resin production and colors were off the charts there. Timing was within a week or so as well. I plan on running some Red Eyed Jedi and Sunshine 4 this coming season unless I get my hands on a few other Bodhi strains I have been trying to get my hands on for a while to run outdoors. I have the GG4 x SSDD at F3 right now and have crossed it with My mid 90's Black Domina I purchased in-person at Sensi Seeds. I see a F4 in the future as well.



First off to a member I respect... I apologize I didnt catch your message in time. 2nd you grow some serious dank and the shit you grew this year was amazing. Frost and color department. Very impressive!

Only pic I have as of late... this is a lower branch leaning at 90 degrees already. About day 43-45. Was told this cut of so cal master kush is a 10 weeker. Time shall tell. To be honest... the so cal, MSS, and gsc I was gifted. A couple even verified, I'm not that impressed with yet. They still have time. On the other hand the sensi star cut I threw away due to wanting to veg and slowly flower at the same time... amazing looking, looks to be a 7.5-8 week on the dot... extreme frost for where in flower it's at.

Happy growing!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Nov 26, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That's great news. Thanks for the info! Guess I'm gonna have to put that GSD on my list. What makes it such a winner for you...besides finishing mid september (that's awesome!)?


It reminds me of the hash I used to smoke in Amsterdam. Mellow, warm, fuzzy, lights-out. Not a daytime smoke for me but ymmv.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 26, 2019)

Anyone know where I could locate any of his Aruba beans???


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 26, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Anyone know where I could locate any of his Aruba beans???


I know there are F2's out and about, but I am not sure who made them.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 26, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> I know there are F2's out and about, but I am not sure who made them.


Figured as much since they’ve been around awhile. Just am late to the party per usual. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 27, 2019)

Bigbeast said:


> I’ve been wanting to try some bodhi but there’s so many strains, I grow at 45 North and want to try some outdoors. I read his wookie and his 88g13hp crosses do well outdoors. I noticed he had a wookiex88g13hp cross. Anyone try it outdoors?
> Thanks


The wookie stuff I ran outdoors this last year didn't do as well. It got a little leafy for premium bud. Whereas the Nikah came out looking like indoor flower.


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 27, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Well, made a pretty wild trade yeaterday. Ive traded w this person before w no issues.
> Hes been bugging me for a cpl yrs for my pack of Elf Snacks. He is a Bodhi vendor.
> I finally caved.
> Always a bit of risk w these older packs but how could I say no? Lol
> ...


Hope he grows them out! When are you going to pop the Ancient?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 27, 2019)

Anyone grow bingo pajama??? seems like one that would grow good and fat... also to note... I have my first space money female but wont be growing it for a while but will be keeping it around in veg! Little stretchy but may grow from clone a tad different..


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 27, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Anyone grow bingo pajama??? seems like one that would grow good and fat... also to note... I have my first space money female but wont be growing it for a while but will be keeping it around in veg! Little stretchy but may grow from clone a tad different..


Yup, I grew out a few of them. what would you like to know?


----------



## SFnone (Nov 27, 2019)

Sorry if i already posted this, but i came across it while cleaning my phone... For whatever reason, the buds weren't very big, but i just love the colors on this one... like a beautiful and elegant woman wearing pearls, and nothing else... (Pinsoul x Orgasmatron in the morning light)


----------



## joeko420 (Nov 28, 2019)

My BOGO GLG order came in a few days ago and I'm beyond stoked! Was lucky enough to snag the Upper Chuile with free Acapulco Gold Vintage and the Lemon Lassi. The rest of the selections look incredible as well. No room to pop more beans at the moment but when I'm ready, how can I go wrong? .


----------



## budLIFE60 (Nov 28, 2019)

Space monkey harvested about 2 weeks ago. Super frosty buds, but stayed pretty small. Loud smells coming off this strain, aroma of the gg4 with some lavender hints. Great smoke. Easily becoming one of my new favorites atm.


----------



## Nugbender (Nov 28, 2019)

joeko420 said:


> My BOGO GLG order came in a few days ago and I'm beyond stoked! Was lucky enough to snag the Upper Chuile with free Acapulco Gold Vintage and the Lemon Lassi. The rest of the selections look incredible as well. No room to pop more beans at the moment but when I'm ready, how can I go wrong? .View attachment 4428278


Was the nierka a bonus? I didn't see those as an option!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 28, 2019)

Nugbender said:


> Was the nierka a bonus? I didn't see those as an option!


They were available for about an hour at the start of the latest Bodhi drop. Lemon Lassi didn't last much longer. Joeko was the early bird who got the worms.


----------



## Craigson (Nov 28, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Hope he grows them out! When are you going to pop the Ancient?


Ya he says hes gonna make f2s.
I already have an ancient og pack in my stash.
Someone here has spoken for this pack already.
Once I have them in hand ill be trying to offload a bunch of packs as I have like 80-90 bodhi strains in my stash and Ill never get to grow them all.
No sense in them dying in my fridge over the next 20yrs- someone else might as well grow em


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 28, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Yup, I grew out a few of them. what would you like to know?



Honestly anything you can tell me. I have searched and found some info, but I know you in a sense and your word carrys more weight to me over a name on a forum I'm not familiar with. All of us can relate... forums are filled with BS reviews and words from shit growers (I'm not claiming to be perfect, we all make the occasional mistake). I've found this thread in general to be no BS non sense and just great pics and solid advice. That said most of that info has not been here... anything you or anyone else here who has hands on I'd appreciate. Or even pointed in direction of reveiw I missed here.

This thread has picked up pace with many talented growers it's hard to keep up somtimes! @reallybigjesusfreak thanks a million for any info...


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Nov 28, 2019)

SFnone said:


> Sorry if i already posted this, but i came across it while cleaning my phone... For whatever reason, the buds weren't very big, but i just love the colors on this one... like a beautiful and elegant woman wearing pearls, and nothing else... (Pinsoul x Orgasmatron in the morning light)View attachment 4428025
> View attachment 4428038


Is that a tester ? I don't remember see this anywhere. Also pinesoul and orgasmatron are both cuts, i don't see bodhi make a fem cross... 
I guess it's an orgasmatron male in the cross, but i don't think see this male anywhere else ?


----------



## Nugbender (Nov 28, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> They were available for about an hour at the start of the latest Bodhi drop. Lemon Lassi didn't last much longer. Joeko was the early bird who got the worms.


Which venodor had the drop? I'll need to login early be ready for it hah


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 28, 2019)

GLG


----------



## CopaGenetics (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! We are all lucky to have something in common... Mr. and Mrs. B! Thanks to them we are one huge dysfunctional Bodhi family! Gobble Gobble!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 28, 2019)

Nugbender said:


> Which venodor had the drop? I'll need to login early be ready for it hah


JBC had them for a moment too. I had a crack at them myself but I decided to pass. Seemed like a more advanced project than I can take on at the moment, even if I had the space. I'm not sure I'm ready for raw Himalayan seeds indoors, yet alone trying to do proper conservation with them. Figured I'd leave them to people who can do them justice.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 28, 2019)

Wouldn't be Thanksgiving without some bodhi right?_ Love triangle still in need of final t_rim. Busy busy! Happy Thanksgiving bodhi family! Happy growing!


----------



## SFnone (Nov 28, 2019)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> Is that a tester ? I don't remember see this anywhere. Also pinesoul and orgasmatron are both cuts, i don't see bodhi make a fem cross...
> I guess it's an orgasmatron male in the cross, but i don't think see this male anywhere else ?


yeah, it was a tester. he had several testers the summer of 2018 with orgasmatron male. It was good, I don't know why he didn't release them...


----------



## Nugbender (Nov 28, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Wouldn't be Thanksgiving without some bodhi right?_ Love triangle still in need of final t_rim. Busy busy! Happy Thanksgiving bodhi family! Happy growing!View attachment 4428607


Looks great in the bag, can we get some shots of the nugs outside the bag too?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 29, 2019)

Slight Bodhi content....I just received an order from JBC for some AKBeanBrain seeds. They included a "JBC exclusive freebie" that wasn't promised... 5 regs of Jack Herer x Goji OG. Nice little bonus... I'm thinking it might be interesting to grow a couple of those alongside my Lojack seeds (JH x SL) when I get to those.

Edit: To be clear, those freebies weren't labeled as Bodhi's . I imagine they were done by somebody else. I mentioned them only because they had the Goji in them.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 29, 2019)

Here's some even better Bodhi content. Did you know that if you order from GLG right now, you will get 144 seeds of Black Triangle F2s? Seriously...no shit.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/great-lakes-genetics.871947/post-15177956


----------



## jp68 (Nov 29, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Slight Bodhi content....I just received an order from JBC for some AKBeanBrain seeds. They included a "JBC exclusive freebie" that wasn't promised... 5 regs of Jack Herer x Goji OG. Nice little bonus... I'm thinking it might be interesting to grow a couple of those alongside my Lojack seeds (JH x SL) when I get to those.
> 
> Edit: To be clear, those freebies weren't labeled as Bodhi's . I imagine they were done by somebody else. I mentioned them only because they had the Goji in them.


I received a goji x bbhp Funny thing is those were the 1st 2 packs of bodhi gear that were added to the stable and just recently took down the bbhp. Very interested to see what pops when theres space


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 29, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Here's some even better Bodhi content. Did you know that if you order from GLG right now, you will get 144 seeds of Black Triangle F2s? Seriously...no shit.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/great-lakes-genetics.871947/post-15177956


Where are you seeing that?


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 29, 2019)

Space Monkey
Smells really nice

Mothers Hashplant on the bottom...looks like a low yeilder this pheno
I crossed mothers hashplant male to my keeper of Cannaventures lvtk got a ton of seeds

Planted two seeds of each, i got two males and two females im happy


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Nov 29, 2019)

More Cowbell OGKB Remix

I liked these a lot. Grew somewhat viney yet compact with dense golf/ping-ping ball sized nugs, like a shorter OG kush plant. 2 Females: One pheno smelled and tasted of skunky fruit loops cereal, absolutely mouth watering. The other pheno had a darker, spicy/hashy fuely aroma and flavor, which was equally as delicious as the fruit loop pheno. Very sticky and pungent upon breaking up a nug, a LOUD piercing skunk perfume fills the atmosphere. Both were decent yielding as well and had similar highs. The effects after a couple bong hits were very euphoric and relaxing, a real "feel good" type buzz. Makes you want to wear sweatpants and cuddle up next to your significant other watch a flick or just simply sit and enjoy each others company while basking in the tranquility induced by this amazing herb. No herm traits either and grew just as fast as the surrounding plants. Would highly recommend.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 29, 2019)

CherryLimeRicky43 said:


> View attachment 4428975View attachment 4428976View attachment 4428977
> More Cowbell OGKB Remix
> 
> I liked these a lot. Grew somewhat viney yet compact with dense golf/ping-ping ball sized nugs, like a shorter OG kush plant. 2 Females: One pheno smelled and tasted of skunky fruit loops cereal, absolutely mouth watering. The other pheno had a darker, spicy/hashy fuely aroma and flavor, which was equally as delicious as the fruit loop pheno. Very sticky and pungent upon breaking up a nug, a LOUD piercing skunk perfume fills the atmosphere. Both were decent yielding as well and had similar highs. The effects after a couple bong hits were very euphoric and relaxing, a real "feel good" type buzz. Makes you want to wear sweatpants and cuddle up next to your significant other watch a flick or just simply sit and enjoy each others company while basking in the tranquility induced by this amazing herb. No herm traits either and grew just as fast as the surrounding plants. Would highly recommend.



O boy I like the look. I have a pack in the stash and I'm glad someone posted on it... now I can throw them in the rotation.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Nov 29, 2019)

CherryLimeRicky43 said:


> View attachment 4428975View attachment 4428976View attachment 4428977
> More Cowbell OGKB Remix
> 
> I liked these a lot. Grew somewhat viney yet compact with dense golf/ping-ping ball sized nugs, like a shorter OG kush plant. 2 Females: One pheno smelled and tasted of skunky fruit loops cereal, absolutely mouth watering. The other pheno had a darker, spicy/hashy fuely aroma and flavor, which was equally as delicious as the fruit loop pheno. Very sticky and pungent upon breaking up a nug, a LOUD piercing skunk perfume fills the atmosphere. Both were decent yielding as well and had similar highs. The effects after a couple bong hits were very euphoric and relaxing, a real "feel good" type buzz. Makes you want to wear sweatpants and cuddle up next to your significant other watch a flick or just simply sit and enjoy each others company while basking in the tranquility induced by this amazing herb. No herm traits either and grew just as fast as the surrounding plants. Would highly recommend.


Thanks just what I was looking for. I have a pack of both the forum and ogkb remix, how long did they bloom for you?


----------



## Canadian123 (Nov 29, 2019)

Wolfpack @ 11 weeks. I am going to push her 1 more week.

i was lucky enough to pop 2 seeds. 1 was this baby which started up as a runt and look what she turned into.

I have 8 seeds remaining. I think i will attempt making my first set of seeds seeing how beautiful she has grown out.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Nov 29, 2019)

Canadian123 said:


> Wolfpack @ 11 weeks. I am going to push her 1 more week.
> 
> i was lucky enough to pop 2 seeds. 1 was this baby which started up as a runt and look what she turned into.
> 
> I have 8 seeds remaining. I think i will attempt making my first set of seeds seeing how beautiful she has grown out.


Great looking plant! Great job!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 29, 2019)

Really nice man! Those are both ones I wanted and missed, I’m sure I’ll get my chance eventually.


----------



## bongrip101 (Nov 30, 2019)

Congo Kashmir x wookie 23 days, sativa leaner and lime green


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 30, 2019)

bongrip101 said:


> Congo Kashmir x wookie 23 days, sativa learner and lime green View attachment 4429191


look perfect. my 2 phenos had a lemon/lime sprite smell on the front end. how does she smell?


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Nov 30, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> Thanks just what I was looking for. I have a pack of both the forum and ogkb remix, how long did they bloom for you?


I pulled them around day 58 but could’ve easily gone another 7-10 days. I had odor control issues and I couldn’t let them go any longer without risk of being caught. I don’t have the luxury of living in a rec state.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 30, 2019)

Nugbender said:


> Looks great in the bag, can we get some shots of the nugs outside the bag too?


 Not my finest crop and I killed the mom in favor of others but I remembered you asked to see a nug. Pics of plant are back a month or 2 in this thread. Here is what I had when I remembered to take a pic. You get the basic look.
She yielded pretty heavy. Had a flower type smell to it. Want to search the rest of pack in Hope's of a keeper. This may have fit the bill for many... I just had some that clearly suited me better!


----------



## Hempire828 (Nov 30, 2019)

Few short of my Soar plant coming to and end..milky.. sticky & lemon y’all!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 30, 2019)

This is the laplata lab durangatang that I killed the LT in favor of. This stuff is nasty and very loud. Not the best picture but I got lucky with the one seed I popped or they hit a home run. No herm traits in the LT or durangatang in my tent.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Nov 30, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> This is the laplata lab durangatang that I killed the LT in favor of. This stuff is nasty and very loud. Not the best picture but I got lucky with the one seed I popped or they hit a home run. No herm traits in the LT or durangatang in my tent.


i spent a summer in durango panning for gold in the la plata river, but you definitely found the riches!


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Nov 30, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Few short of my Soar plant coming to and end..milky.. sticky & lemon y’all!! View attachment 4429346View attachment 4429347View attachment 4429348View attachment 4429349


Wow man, that Soar plant looks proper, well flushed too. Let us know how she smells/tastes/smokes if you would be so kind. Great work.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 30, 2019)

Canadian123 said:


> Wolfpack @ 11 weeks. I am going to push her 1 more week.
> 
> i was lucky enough to pop 2 seeds. 1 was this baby which started up as a runt and look what she turned into.
> 
> I have 8 seeds remaining. I think i will attempt making my first set of seeds seeing how beautiful she has grown out.


Hell yeah... beautiful! I'm sitting on a pack of this that I've been extra excited about. You just turned up the volume even higher. It's pretty chunky isn't it? For some reason I wasn't imaging that...not sure what I based that on though. 12 weeks is more than I expected too but I can wait if it's gonna look like that! Does anyone know the finishing time for the MassSS? I wonder if that's what's dragging out the flowering time for this and the sour diesel. Thanks for sharing.... looking forward to the smoke report.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Nov 30, 2019)

Time Bandit (White Fire 43 x 1988 G13/HP)

2 Females out of 6 seeds popped. Grown in Fox Farm Ocean Forest w/ Happy Frog soil conditioner and lots of perlite. Only given a bat guano top dress and reverse osmosis water for their entire life cycle. Excellent resin coverage on short & stocky plants, with dense golfballs up and down the stems.
Pheno #1 was extremely covered in white resin and was visually stunning in appearance. Dried flowers smell and taste very musky, hashy, arm-pitty with a distinct OG kush fuel-funk that coats the mouth & nasal passages upon inhalation. Potency is STRONG and will sit you down fast. Super stoney and hunger inducing, very Indica-like in nature.. Yields were medium-average with no stress/herm issues. I savored every last nugget of this. Connoisseurs of OG kush type plants would drool over this. I got lots of shit from friends for not wanting to sell any; Its the kind of weed you hoard, lol.
Pheno #2 was very similar in looks to #1 but had more of the classic lemony, piney, kerosene OG terps without the musky/hashy overtones. Effects could be described as a "heady indica", a happy and stoney head buzz is paired with a wonderful body high; you can feel your muscles loosen and stiffness fade soon after the exhale. Slightly better yield than #1 and stable throughout its life cycle as well. 

Lip-smacking taste coupled with decent yield and a quality high make both phenotypes worthy keepers in my book. Like a shorter, more manageable OG Kush plant in seed form. Surprised more people aren't raving about this strain, especially since B used the WiFi 43 clone to breed this.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 30, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Hell yeah... beautiful! I'm sitting on a pack of this that I've been extra excited about. You just turned up the volume even higher. It's pretty chunky isn't it? For some reason I wasn't imaging that...not sure what I based that on though. 12 weeks is more than I expected too but I can wait if it's gonna look like that! Does anyone know the finishing time for the MassSS? I wonder if that's what's dragging out the flowering time for this and the sour diesel. Thanks for sharing.... looking forward to the smoke report.



I was given a cut in mass a few months back 25+years old of MSS and was told it's a 10 week strain. It's coming up on day 50 so I cant comment yet in my room but what I was told. Imo unless the room is very dialed (like within 5% of perfect the whole flower period) I have seen a 1-2 week difference in a cut from the same mom. Ex. My room finished at 8 weeks and a buddys 10-11 weeks. A good light and especially a perfect envioment have shown me the difference in flower time. I'd assume around 10-10.5 weeks when envioment is on point. Jmo...




CherryLimeRicky43 said:


> View attachment 4429434View attachment 4429435View attachment 4429436View attachment 4429437View attachment 4429438
> 
> Time Bandit (White Fire 43 x 1988 G13/HP)
> 
> ...



This looks to be a job very well done. You kept stress low they look like GREAT!
Keeping it simple but fed. Looking yummy!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Nov 30, 2019)

Granola Funk finished today. What an absolutely mental, knock your socks off strain. 3 out of 4 females were GSC pheno leaners with tall structures. Long inter-nodes. Frosty. While these were good, I already have GSC leaning phenos of other strains so I wanted a wookie leaner. And a wookie leaner is what I got! Cookie and lavender terpenes/smell and a holy-what-the-fuck yield and structure that would make any commercial grower shed a tear. She is frosty and resinous, coating you with resin if you just bump a bud. I cant wait to see how this one cures up. 

The plant is also absolutely beautiful. Its a shame that I have to chop it down. I could admire it all day!







Now onto Space Cake, Black Triangle, Terpenado, SSDD/Butterscotch, Strawberry Goji, and Cherry Queen!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 30, 2019)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Granola Funk finished today. What an absolutely mental, knock your socks off strain. 3 out of 4 females were GSC pheno leaners with tall structures. Long inter-nodes. Frosty. While these were good, I already have GSC leaning phenos of other strains so I wanted a wookie leaner. And a wookie leaner is what I got! Cookie and lavender terpenes/smell and a holy-what-the-fuck yield and structure that would make any commercial grower shed a tear. She is frosty and resinous, coating you with resin if you just bump a bud. I cant wait to see how this one cures up.
> 
> The plant is also absolutely beautiful. Its a shame that I have to chop it down. I could admire it all day!
> 
> ...


 Holy shit you look to have a wonderful keeper! Dialed right in I'd say! Ummm sc, bt, sg, cq=== yesssssss pleaseeeeeee! Very nice pics! Cant wait for more! Another true talent in the bodhi thread!


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 30, 2019)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Granola Funk finished today. What an absolutely mental, knock your socks off strain. 3 out of 4 females were GSC pheno leaners with tall structures. Long inter-nodes. Frosty. While these were good, I already have GSC leaning phenos of other strains so I wanted a wookie leaner. And a wookie leaner is what I got! Cookie and lavender terpenes/smell and a holy-what-the-fuck yield and structure that would make any commercial grower shed a tear. She is frosty and resinous, coating you with resin if you just bump a bud. I cant wait to see how this one cures up.
> 
> The plant is also absolutely beautiful. Its a shame that I have to chop it down. I could admire it all day!
> 
> ...


That is a sexy bitch


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 30, 2019)

Very old cut of sensi star. If I can get the cut back again I think a bodhi cross may be in order.... day 51 or 52 I think and I think she will come down 8 weeks on the dot... very stout little Bush like 3ft compared to others being 5.5 to 6ft... another I wish I hadn't thrown away due to room issues...


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 30, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I was given a cut in mass a few months back 25+years old of MSS and was told it's a 10 week strain. It's coming up on day 50 so I cant comment yet in my room but what I was told. Imo unless the room is very dialed (like within 5% of perfect the whole flower period) I have seen a 1-2 week difference in a cut from the same mom. Ex. My room finished at 8 weeks and a buddys 10-11 weeks. A good light and especially a perfect envioment have shown me the difference in flower time. I'd assume around 10-10.5 weeks when envioment is on point


That's right...I recall your posts about that and your whole old clone score. Thanks for responding. That's the first I've happened to hear that it's 10+ ... makes sense that diesels and giesels go a bit longer than the chemdogs (as I've heard anyway). I'm eager to hear more about your MSS grow when things are wrapped up. I doesn't seem like many people get to grow that one...just her kids. You didn't get a Giesel in that clone collection did you?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 30, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That's right...I recall your posts about that and your whole old clone score. Thanks for responding. That's the first I've happened to hear that it's 10+ ... makes sense that diesels and giesels go a bit longer than the chemdogs (as I've heard anyway). I'm eager to hear more about your MSS grow when things are wrapped up. I doesn't seem like many people get to grow that one...just her kids. You didn't get a Giesel in that clone collection did you?


 GSC, MSS, so cal master kush, and sensi star. All but the gsc are in 22-30+ yrs range (cant remember exact age of each cut now). I also got a I believe 27 yo cut from a seed plant of wcsd x ecsd won from a member incognito by my buddy for bud of the month... I think the old shit is cool so I try it least once and may save one or 2 for crosses. If you look back in my posts you could prob dig up more.

So far the mss and sensi are making the cut. All look good but the mss has a strong aroma to it. It's a shame so many people hold onto cuts for dear life and dont share the wealth, I have already given out 20 plus of each and they are not even done flowering lol... obviously to people that do the same for me not anyone. But wtf I was raised one hand washes the other, other people have good shit to not just me so WTH right, SHARE AND GOOD KARMA WILL FOLLOW...Happy growing!


----------



## Boosky (Nov 30, 2019)

SFnone said:


> roadkill unicorn is purple unicorn (chem d x jojorizo's blackberry widow) x snowlotus- no idea what V2 would be...


Anyone?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 30, 2019)

You and me should talk @Diesel0889


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 30, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> So far the mss and sensi are making the cut. All look good but the mss has a strong aroma to it. It's a shame so many people hold onto cuts for dear life and dont share the wealth, I have already given out 20 plus of each and they are not even done flowering lol... obviously to people that do the same for me not anyone. But wtf I was raised one hand washes the other, other people have good shit to not just me so WTH right, SHARE AND GOOD KARMA WILL FOLLOW...Happy growing!


In that spirit, I'll say that I recently scored a pack of Bodhi's ASS (I still giggle a bit at that). I could possibly contribute to a MSS Bx project if you were interested in such a thing.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 30, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Honestly anything you can tell me. I have searched and found some info, but I know you in a sense and your word carrys more weight to me over a name on a forum I'm not familiar with. All of us can relate... forums are filled with BS reviews and words from shit growers (I'm not claiming to be perfect, we all make the occasional mistake). I've found this thread in general to be no BS non sense and just great pics and solid advice. That said most of that info has not been here... anything you or anyone else here who has hands on I'd appreciate. Or even pointed in direction of reveiw I missed here.
> 
> This thread has picked up pace with many talented growers it's hard to keep up somtimes! @reallybigjesusfreak thanks a million for any info...


well lemme think. It was kushy as all hell. just pure earthy smell and taste, was really nice. I have been told it had some knockout potency, and it very well could, I think i grew it on my 2nd grow and I know i did not do her justice. I had 2 females, both very similair. Trained to have about 8-10 main cola's, she grew really uniform and yeilded well. I dont think any branches needed support, they were very strong. arrowhead/wizard hat bud structure, a nice light green with bright orange hairs, and very frosty, or at least has the potential to be. I've seen a few examples grown much nicer than what I was able to do. I have a few seeds left, I think I"m gonna revisit it again. I"m pretty sure in my grow I had way too hot of temps, I was still figuring out my grow space. I should probably f2 the last of these seeds, I think i got 6 or so.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 30, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> In that spirit, I'll say that I recently scored a pack of Bodhi's ASS (I still giggle a bit at that). I could possibly contribute to a MSS Bx project if you were interested in such a thing.


Awesome, ASS is such a wonderful plant, yields super well, I had a lemon pheno one that I loved quite a bit, really good hybrid daytime smoke for getting shit done but with a big grin glued on and a bit of that 1000 yard stare. One of those plants that was just happy to grow and be alive, damn near grew itself. I wouldnt say I found anyting extra skunky, but it was all nice smoke regardless.


----------



## lukio (Nov 30, 2019)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Granola Funk finished today. What an absolutely mental, knock your socks off strain. 3 out of 4 females were GSC pheno leaners with tall structures. Long inter-nodes. Frosty. While these were good, I already have GSC leaning phenos of other strains so I wanted a wookie leaner. And a wookie leaner is what I got! Cookie and lavender terpenes/smell and a holy-what-the-fuck yield and structure that would make any commercial grower shed a tear. She is frosty and resinous, coating you with resin if you just bump a bud. I cant wait to see how this one cures up.
> 
> The plant is also absolutely beautiful. Its a shame that I have to chop it down. I could admire it all day!
> 
> ...


very nice!


----------



## Boosky (Nov 30, 2019)

calicat said:


> Kudra came out of the same garden in San Diego in hiding where Suge Knight cut of Pure Kush came from. Other names I believe is the moet or champagne strain. B said the growth and hit profile is reminiscent of Grandaddy Purple just greener version. I have heard that it is a devastating indica that does not leave you disoriented after coming down from it. I believe Breko has done some testers on that as well as others here. Gl with your test strain. Oh almost forgot the pedigree is unknown.


Never mind found it


----------



## lukio (Nov 30, 2019)

21 plants under 1200w of Quantum Boards. 18 of which are Space Monkey and Cobra lips. Nets in soon


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Nov 30, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I was given a cut in mass a few months back 25+years old of MSS and was told it's a 10 week strain. It's coming up on day 50 so I cant comment yet in my room but what I was told. Imo unless the room is very dialed (like within 5% of perfect the whole flower period) I have seen a 1-2 week difference in a cut from the same mom. Ex. My room finished at 8 weeks and a buddys 10-11 weeks. A good light and especially a perfect envioment have shown me the difference in flower time. I'd assume around 10-10.5 weeks when envioment is on point. Jmo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you kind sir. Your


Diesel0889 said:


> I was given a cut in mass a few months back 25+years old of MSS and was told it's a 10 week strain. It's coming up on day 50 so I cant comment yet in my room but what I was told. Imo unless the room is very dialed (like within 5% of perfect the whole flower period) I have seen a 1-2 week difference in a cut from the same mom. Ex. My room finished at 8 weeks and a buddys 10-11 weeks. A good light and especially a perfect envioment have shown me the difference in flower time. I'd assume around 10-10.5 weeks when envioment is on point. Jmo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you kind sir. I also enjoy yours and everyone else's pictures and info, this is a great thread to find & share information.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Nov 30, 2019)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Granola Funk finished today. What an absolutely mental, knock your socks off strain. 3 out of 4 females were GSC pheno leaners with tall structures. Long inter-nodes. Frosty. While these were good, I already have GSC leaning phenos of other strains so I wanted a wookie leaner. And a wookie leaner is what I got! Cookie and lavender terpenes/smell and a holy-what-the-fuck yield and structure that would make any commercial grower shed a tear. She is frosty and resinous, coating you with resin if you just bump a bud. I cant wait to see how this one cures up.
> 
> The plant is also absolutely beautiful. Its a shame that I have to chop it down. I could admire it all day!
> 
> ...


Well done buddy, very nice indeed.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 30, 2019)

CherryLimeRicky43 said:


> View attachment 4429434View attachment 4429435View attachment 4429436View attachment 4429437View attachment 4429438
> 
> Time Bandit (White Fire 43 x 1988 G13/HP)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information! I just put 6 time bandits in the flowering tent on Wednesday and I'm so stoked to see how they turn out. Your gorgeous ladies are giving me hope.


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 1, 2019)

Anyone know if bodhi will be attending emerald cup? I got tickets this year


----------



## kroc (Dec 1, 2019)

Here is my favorite Trainwreck x Kashmir tester (so far). Smells like honey nut cheerios and has a light sweetness as well. The plant structure is very impressive. This is on day 38 of flower, in about a half gallon of coco.


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 1, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> look perfect. my 2 phenos had a lemon/lime sprite smell on the front end. how does she smell?


Something sweet like candy idk, way different than anything else in the tent


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Dec 1, 2019)

Wolfpack 52 days from flip.Just defoliated. Less than well grown, but still chunky... and just a little frosty, lol!


----------



## Foulal (Dec 1, 2019)

Goldstar x snowlotus at 11 weeks right before chop


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 2, 2019)

Had a wonderful, long weekend with the family. Hope you all did, as well!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 2, 2019)

Just killed my one Wookie Hashplant at 5 weeks with bunches of fertile nanners and seeds forming, damn.


----------



## Craigson (Dec 2, 2019)

Skunk 91 f1 clone I traded w another grower.


----------



## hicountry1 (Dec 2, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Just killed my one Wookie Hashplant at 5 weeks with bunches of fertile nanners and seeds forming, damn.


Anyone else getting any hermies or nanners? Popped 11 space monkey's and about to try the guava wookie and mango lotus.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Dec 2, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Just killed my one Wookie Hashplant at 5 weeks with bunches of fertile nanners and seeds forming, damn.


Ouch! that's nasty luck. I feel your pain.

Btw, how's the Lemon Hashplant smoking? I've just put 4 in the groom for sexing.


----------



## kroc (Dec 2, 2019)

hicountry1 said:


> Anyone else getting any hermies or nanners? Popped 11 space monkey's and about to try the guava wookie and mango lotus.


Actually had two nanners on a Black Raspberry, was my fault though. Power outage and lights kicked back on too quickly. then it was either 21hrs of darkness or like 18hrs of light so i chose to let them go dark. Only one pheno threw them out of 3-4 different ones.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 2, 2019)

Lemon Hashplant never loses the lemon at my house which is fine with me has good power and don’t put me down. Lots of ideas with this one. Worthwhile for sure! Have fun. Vaped some this morning.


----------



## suzuki-j (Dec 2, 2019)

All in DWC some under HPS other under QB
Popped 5 Soulmate (Pine Soul x Wookie) 

Soul Mate #1 F44 - was the frostiest ive seen. short plant but huge resine production and not a bad yielder 
6.5oz under 240w QB. Definitely some piny tones. amazing smell in flo.











Harvest F63







#2 was a male i used for breeding, good looking male



#3 tall plant, big colas but a bit airy, nice smoke 





#4 Stretchy plant, small hard nugs, floral lavender, hint of purple coming late flower. Great smoke but not the biggest yielder... but it's easy to trim. 




#5 Stretchy, very small strange looking buds, frosty and tasty. bad yielder.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Dec 2, 2019)

Lucky Wookie (Lucky Charms #8 x Wookie 15)

Only 1 female out of 4 seeds. Grew very branchy and viney, 3x stretch, had to stake it up to support. Extremely dense little nuggets up and down these lanky vines and caked in resin glands. Very cool to look at a dry nug in the sunlight, absolutely sparkles; great bag appeal to say the least. The aroma is a creamy dankness with a tangy spice to it. Buds have a brittle feel to them due to the ridiculous amount of trichomes. When you break it up, you can really smell the lavender. It didn't have much taste at first, but after a 4 week cure it evolved into creamy fruity funk with a lavender background; very rich and satisfying. Great potency as well, a couple bong hits had me feeling warm and fuzzy on the inside and gave me a very loose feeling from the neck down. Worked great for alleviating back and knee pain. Gives me feelings of tranquilty and just a good overall mindset. Got a good yield too. I would grow it again in a heartbeat, but I have so much to go through, that's why I only pop 3 or 4 seeds of each variety, so i can just get a Bodhi Seeds sampler platter. Happy growing.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Dec 2, 2019)

Starflight guavas.. Expirement. Butchered from day 1 to see what the strain could handle.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 3, 2019)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> Starflight guavas.. Expirement. Butchered from day 1 to see what the strain could handle.



That will be full of little baseball bats when flowered. Will be very cool. They may be butchered but look good to me. My kind of plant! Happy growing!


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Dec 3, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Lemon Hashplant never loses the lemon at my house which is fine with me has good power and don’t put me down. Lots of ideas with this one. Worthwhile for sure! Have fun. Vaped some this morning.


Cheers hillbill, glad you're enjoying it. The LHP is getting plenty of good feedback.


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 3, 2019)

CherryLimeRicky43 said:


> View attachment 4430721View attachment 4430722View attachment 4430723View attachment 4430724
> 
> Lucky Wookie (Lucky Charms #8 x Wookie 15)
> 
> Only 1 female out of 4 seeds. Grew very branchy and viney, 3x stretch, had to stake it up to support. Extremely dense little nuggets up and down these lanky vines and caked in resin glands. Very cool to look at a dry nug in the sunlight, absolutely sparkles; great bag appeal to say the least. The aroma is a creamy dankness with a tangy spice to it. Buds have a brittle feel to them due to the ridiculous amount of trichomes. When you break it up, you can really smell the lavender. It didn't have much taste at first, but after a 4 week cure it evolved into creamy fruity funk with a lavender background; very rich and satisfying. Great potency as well, a couple bong hits had me feeling warm and fuzzy on the inside and gave me a very loose feeling from the neck down. Worked great for alleviating back and knee pain. Gives me feelings of tranquilty and just a good overall mindset. Got a good yield too. I would grow it again in a heartbeat, but I have so much to go through, that's why I only pop 3 or 4 seeds of each variety, so i can just get a Bodhi Seeds sampler platter. Happy growing.


LW is one of my favorites. My friends too.
Here's some nugs harvested in July. Really solid buds.

Space Cowboy 4/5 weeks from flip. Not super impressed with its structure, a bit lanky but the buds are starting to come to the front.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Dec 3, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> That will be full of little baseball bats when flowered. Will be very cool. They may be butchered but look good to me. My kind of plant! Happy growing!


thank you that's refreshing to hear. I have a bunch of starflight seeds so I started a few to experiment and see what they did and didn't like. Such strong genetics. Bounced back from any chopping I did


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Dec 3, 2019)

suzuki-j said:


> All in DWC some under HPS other under QB
> Popped 5 Soulmate (Pine Soul x Wookie)
> 
> Soul Mate #1 F44 - was the frostiest ive seen. short plant but huge resine production and not a bad yielder
> ...


Nice plants & pics! This is fantastic soulmate info for me! thanks for sharing 

I've got five that are day 44 into flower and two that are day 16. I think i've got two plants that match your no1, and two plants that match your no3, plus another tall greedy plant that's only a little different to your no3. What i haven't got is any plants like your 4 or 5.
I'm not sure how my numbers 6&7 soulmates will turn out yet but after 16 days of bloom they're both on the sort side. 

When do you think no3 will be ready?

Cheers


----------



## Nugbender (Dec 3, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Not my finest crop and I killed the mom in favor of others but I remembered you asked to see a nug. Pics of plant are back a month or 2 in this thread. Here is what I had when I remembered to take a pic. You get the basic look.View attachment 4429326
> She yielded pretty heavy. Had a flower type smell to it. Want to search the rest of pack in Hope's of a keeper. This may have fit the bill for many... I just had some that clearly suited me better!


Great work brother! Working on some chem crosses myself right now and gonna hunt through some bodhi packs here next


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Dec 3, 2019)

suzuki-j said:


> #5 Stretchy, very small strange looking buds, frosty and tasty. bad yielder.


The one I flowered out looked most like this, it had smaller overall nugs but huge individual calyxes, which gave it kind of a weird pinecone shape. Also very frosty and tasty.


----------



## SFnone (Dec 3, 2019)

man, this thread is killing it lately (even more than normal)... only fire pics and great info.


----------



## Kromb (Dec 3, 2019)

Eternal Sunshine. Flowered from a baby seedling and got about 5 foot tall, bent her down a bit too. Mix of MH Hortilux Blue and CMH 4200k. The best terps that run, she was heaven to go smell every day. Pink lemonade banana candy! Extremely bright sparkly intense aroma. The dried and cured bud is practically the same. I was expecting a freakout sativa high but its really all good vibes, almost somewhat gentle but definitely lifts you up. The flavor is absolutely next level. 

When grown "better" I've seen these produce huge tall colas.

Hawaiian x OMG


----------



## Warpedpassage (Dec 3, 2019)

Kromb said:


> View attachment 4431108
> View attachment 4431109
> Eternal Sunshine. Flowered from a baby seedling and got about 5 foot tall, bent her down a bit too. Mix of MH Hortilux Blue and CMH 4200k. The best terps that run, she was heaven to go smell every day. Pink lemonade banana candy! Extremely bright sparkly intense aroma. The dried and cured bud is practically the same. I was expecting a freakout sativa high but its really all good vibes, almost somewhat gentle but definitely lifts you up. The flavor is absolutely next level.
> 
> ...


I like the looks of that. Can i ask how long you flowered that specimen?


----------



## suzuki-j (Dec 3, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Nice plants & pics! This is fantastic soulmate info for me! thanks for sharing
> 
> I've got five that are day 44 into flower and two that are day 16. I think i've got two plants that match your no1, and two plants that match your no3, plus another tall greedy plant that's only a little different to your no3. What i haven't got is any plants like your 4 or 5.
> I'm not sure how my numbers 6&7 soulmates will turn out yet but after 16 days of bloom they're both on the sort side.
> ...


Its been harvested for a while... just did not take many pics of no. 3 and did not run it a second time.
Youll like all of the phenos.. i did! #1 is the winner for me.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Dec 4, 2019)

suzuki-j said:


> Its been harvested for a while... just did not take many pics of no. 3 and did not run it a second time.
> Youll like all of the phenos.. i did! #1 is the winner for me.


Thanks suzuki. 
Happy growing


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Dec 4, 2019)

A little cut of BBHP that doesn't stretch much at all, in a 3L hempy, has ridden the edge of my garden lifted up on stacked pots.

She's a cutie.


----------



## joeko420 (Dec 4, 2019)

F40 and things are getting interesting 

Photo 1: Popped 4 Amrita beans (Jalalabad Star 5 x Strawberry Milk) and this one made the cut - Leaves started frosting the day I flipped to flower. Stems on the weak side in veg but no issues holding up some progressively larger frosty nugs in flower with little support. Smells incredible - sweet strawberry milk notes with some extra funk are noticeable and very enjoyable. Really liking what I'm seeing so far.

Photos 2-4: Popped 4 Soul Mate beans (Goji OG Pinesoul X Wookie 15) and kept all but photos of 3 are attached. From seed until now these Soul Mates have performed admirably! STRONG growth through veg and exploded in flower with a very healthy stretch. I cant describe how impressive these girls are. Not sure how to convey the smell but a lavender/herbal/soupy/meaty is a good place to start, like nothing I've ever smelled before. Cant wait for this one!


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Dec 4, 2019)

I just threw this Dream Lotus (and her two sisters) into flower on turkey day. Some of them grew a little funny because I moved mid-cycle, and they spent a lot of time in a cold closet under a single light bulb. Some of them didn't seem to like that as much, but #2 just kept going, so it enabled me to supercrop her a little bit. (not sure if that's the right term) So glad to have something in flower again!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 4, 2019)

If you dont know who "Shoe" is... you need to. DBJ is amazing, JBC the same. Shoe has been in the loop for a VERY long time and has a special auction going on for Strayfox's daughter. I met Shoe about a month ago in-person while he was working a booth at the Worcester, MA Harvestfest with none other than Chemdog himself and SkunkVa. I have done a lot of business with Shoe and I can tell you straight-out that he is a stand-up guy. So here's the deal... head on over to HeadieGardens and get your hands on these pretty rare Bodhi/Stray colab beans that ultimately will help out a child in need. Here is the description of the strain from the site:

Tres Fighter x 1988 G13 Hashplant , 11+ regular seeds per pack. “Tres Fighter is a cross Strayfox made using his Purple pheno of Tres Dawg (Chemdog D x Double Dawg) with a male Atrayfox made by taking Starfighter to F2. This is the special “Friends & Family Reserve” release from a Bodhi Seeds and Strayfox Collaboration. These are exclusive for the auctions benefitting Stray’s Daughter. We have 35x packs total and we are selling them for $75 each Buy It Now price. 100% off all proceeds go directly to the cause. We aren’t limiting amounts so buy as many as you would like. We have some pics of different phenos of Tres Fighter. 

and here is a pic of the packs:



If you like "rare" beans... get at it, they won't last long. I got mine and figured I would share with the Bodhi FAM!


----------



## Kromb (Dec 4, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> I like the looks of that. Can i ask how long you flowered that specimen?


I think about 10 weeks, it went faster than I anticipated!

Here's a pic of some Prayer Tower Sativa, one of my all time favorite bodhi strains. I've done a lot of breeding with it too 
You can see a few fan leaves have little buds on them!


----------



## Warpedpassage (Dec 4, 2019)

Kromb said:


> I think about 10 weeks, it went faster than I anticipated!
> 
> Here's a pic of some Prayer Tower Sativa, one of my all time favorite bodhi strains. I've done a lot of breeding with it too
> You can see a few fan leaves have little buds on them!


Thank you for the feedback. 
Are you associated with mass med strains? If so, i have a couple of your offering with the prayer tower in the vault. Also, I was floored by your amnesia pupil. It was pretty surprising.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Dec 5, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> If you dont know who "Shoe" is... you need to. DBJ is amazing, JBC the same. Shoe has been in the loop for a VERY long time and has a special auction going on for Strayfox's daughter. I met Shoe about a month ago in-person while he was working a booth at the Worcester, MA Harvestfest with none other than Chemdog himself and SkunkVa. I have done a lot of business with Shoe and I can tell you straight-out that he is a stand-up guy. So here's the deal... head on over to HeadieGardens and get your hands on these pretty rare Bodhi/Stray colab beans that ultimately will help out a child in need. Here is the description of the strain from the site:
> 
> Tres Fighter x 1988 G13 Hashplant , 11+ regular seeds per pack. “Tres Fighter is a cross Strayfox made using his Purple pheno of Tres Dawg (Chemdog D x Double Dawg) with a male Atrayfox made by taking Starfighter to F2. This is the special “Friends & Family Reserve” release from a Bodhi Seeds and Strayfox Collaboration. These are exclusive for the auctions benefitting Stray’s Daughter. We have 35x packs total and we are selling them for $75 each Buy It Now price. 100% off all proceeds go directly to the cause. We aren’t limiting amounts so buy as many as you would like. We have some pics of different phenos of Tres Fighter.
> 
> ...


There have been some absolutely stunning offerings in the stray benefit auctions. It's been my first time dealing with shoe; but three or four orders in and I've received nothing but stellar customer service.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 5, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> If you dont know who "Shoe" is... you need to. DBJ is amazing, JBC the same. Shoe has been in the loop for a VERY long time and has a special auction going on for Strayfox's daughter. I met Shoe about a month ago in-person while he was working a booth at the Worcester, MA Harvestfest with none other than Chemdog himself and SkunkVa. I have done a lot of business with Shoe and I can tell you straight-out that he is a stand-up guy. So here's the deal... head on over to HeadieGardens and get your hands on these pretty rare Bodhi/Stray colab beans that ultimately will help out a child in need. Here is the description of the strain from the site:
> 
> Tres Fighter x 1988 G13 Hashplant , 11+ regular seeds per pack. “Tres Fighter is a cross Strayfox made using his Purple pheno of Tres Dawg (Chemdog D x Double Dawg) with a male Atrayfox made by taking Starfighter to F2. This is the special “Friends & Family Reserve” release from a Bodhi Seeds and Strayfox Collaboration. These are exclusive for the auctions benefitting Stray’s Daughter. We have 35x packs total and we are selling them for $75 each Buy It Now price. 100% off all proceeds go directly to the cause. We aren’t limiting amounts so buy as many as you would like. We have some pics of different phenos of Tres Fighter.
> and here is a pic of the packs:
> ...


 Wish I had the loot. Copa always in the know and generous member! Eventually we will get around to it... anymore sick pics to share as of late copa?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 5, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Wish I had the loot. Copa always in the know and generous member! Eventually we will get around to it... anymore sick pics to share as of late copa?


@Diesel0889 in between right now. Will be selecting some older beans soon (1992-1994 vintage) for the next run. I'll have to soak a few Bodhi's as well just so I can keep in the loop here!


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Dec 5, 2019)

Attitude has got some new and older bodhi strains on offer. Just grabbed me some nice A.S.S


----------



## mrrager420 (Dec 6, 2019)

Sup everyone! So i popped 4 Blueberry Snow and got 2 boys and 3 girls. Yup you read that right. Twins. So i did a little research on poly-embryonic cannabis seeds and learned that one is the obvious mixture of both parents while the other is a clone of the mother. So technically i have the Blueberry Indica mom used in the x? And how do we determine which is which?


----------



## JHashmore (Dec 6, 2019)

Hey everyone, i'd like some help deciding. I took a tiny break post-outdoor season and thought I could handle not growing(haha). My plan is to OP ten packs and maybe take some clones to flower in the process, I have tried the 3 of each approach to get some variety but what I really want is a boat load of seeds so I dont have to worry and can have a real good look (and share them) and to preserve.

Contenders:
Space monkey
Lemon Afghani (lemon g x omg)
Temple of Apollo
Sunshine daydream
Space Cake
Terpenado (Strawberry milk x wookie)
Silver lotus (SSH x snow lotus)

I'm leaning towards the Lemon afghani as I believe id be allowed to share it freely as its a freebie. Plus I grew out Cherry Queen (fat cherry x omg) which was money.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 6, 2019)

JHashmore said:


> Hey everyone, i'd like some help deciding. I took a tiny break post-outdoor season and thought I could handle not growing(haha). My plan is to OP ten packs and maybe take some clones to flower in the process, I have tried the 3 of each approach to get some variety but what I really want is a boat load of seeds so I dont have to worry and can have a real good look (and share them) and to preserve.
> 
> Contenders:
> Space monkey
> ...


Fun problem! I'd pick the pack that's the most rare and just f2 the whole pack together. In this case I think it's the Temple of Apollo because of the Apollo dad that B has never used before (or not much) and could never use again. Maybe grow out 3 of each of the others and pick the best females to throw in the bunch to get pollen from the TOA males. 

Then you can delve into the past of the parents' lines and get some cool variation for years. Added in with your other females you'll get a nice mix of genetics to play with while keeping it unique and more rare. But anyway you slice it you'll have plenty to play with.


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 6, 2019)

Looks like my sun ra' will be done soonish
Top pic smells like lemony skunk burnt rubber and bottom pic smells like sweet grapefruit and flowers. My environment control sucked this grow so I'll be running them again from clone in the future to do them full justice.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 6, 2019)

JHashmore said:


> Hey everyone, i'd like some help deciding. I took a tiny break post-outdoor season and thought I could handle not growing(haha). My plan is to OP ten packs and maybe take some clones to flower in the process, I have tried the 3 of each approach to get some variety but what I really want is a boat load of seeds so I dont have to worry and can have a real good look (and share them) and to preserve.
> 
> Contenders:
> Space monkey
> ...


I think the Lemon OMG might be my first pick for a breeding male.... kind of a cleaner, less hybridized pedigree than the others...might be a more stable breeder. I grabbed a freebie of that myself with fantasies of pollen chucking some lemon terpy stank onto something down the road. Either that or the ssdd.... Bodhi's demonstrated that there are winner males in that cross.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 7, 2019)

I picked up Cherry Queen and have 3 in early flower. Breeding potential here as it is a simple cross of 2 Afghan strains. After these are done and if they are really good, I will find a boy next fall .


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 7, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> My understanding is that the Snow Lotus is known for being quite "non-dominant" as a male, and lets the female's traits come through while adding some improvements on frost and vigor. My guess is that Mango Lotus would be much more sativa leaning than the cross with a full indica. I don't really know nothing bout nothing though.
> 
> In general, what are people finding when pure sativas meet the g13hp? Does the g13hp tend to dominate or hide? Do you get a really broad spectrum of phenos? Does the indica cut the flowering times significantly? I have several hashplant crosses and I kinda have no idea whether I'm gonna get indica plants or landracey sativas. Seems like anything's possible. I have Black Congo, Kashmiri, and Lemon G crossed with the g13hp... it should be quite an adventure. I also have the DLA-6 with the Iraqi but that ought to be full bore indica, so there's a little less mystery there.


That DLA-6 is using Stray's Ranya cut, beautiful .


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 7, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> That DLA-6 is using Stray's Ranya cut, beautiful .


Everybody seems to rave about it. Do you have first hand experience? I don't really have a great feel for why people are so impressed. I'm shooting for unique smoke and unique origins... Bodhi said he loved it in his potcast and decided to give it a shot. I grabbed Strayfox's Wonderland as well just for overkill.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 7, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Only grew one Wookie cross outdoor, the Cosmic Serpent, this last season. All 4 females in the pack did ok. Little too leafy when grown outdoor and was too much of a pain to trim nicely. Not much flower from them but the kief and rosin turned out very nice with a dreamy sort of relaxing indica high with no couch lock. Tastes like bubble gum.


Did you get any blood bleeding phenos from the Cosmic Serpents?


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 7, 2019)

mrrager420 said:


> Sup everyone! So i popped 4 Blueberry Snow and got 2 boys and 3 girls. Yup you read that right. Twins. So i did a little research on poly-embryonic cannabis seeds and learned that one is the obvious mixture of both parents while the other is a clone of the mother. So technically i have the Blueberry Indica mom used in the x? And how do we determine which is which?


pretty sure you need to grow them out, take clones of each, and flower the moms. From there you should be able to tell which is which.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 7, 2019)

mrrager420 said:


> Sup everyone! So i popped 4 Blueberry Snow and got 2 boys and 3 girls. Yup you read that right. Twins. So i did a little research on poly-embryonic cannabis seeds and learned that one is the obvious mixture of both parents while the other is a clone of the mother. So technically i have the Blueberry Indica mom used in the x? And how do we determine which is which?


I got one of those with a Goldstar Snow Lotus and I read of two other cases with the GSL. Now this one too. I wonder what to make of that...seems to be popping up more often than one would expect.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Dec 7, 2019)

My buddy had one of the other gsx twins, but i'm not sure if it made it. i'll ask him next time i hear from him. Funny you mentioning the DLA6, I was just about to post the one I have going now. I messed up the one I ran last year pretty bad (long story but it went back into veg for a week and then right back into flower) so my yield was pretty bad, but I've seen other grows of it harvest pretty well. The smoke was amazing, very strong indica. I nicknamed mine Ambien OG because it would put you right to sleep, and if you fought through it, shit got weird. It made incredible bubble hash. I haven't had space to start any new ones because my dumb ass keeps buying new seeds, but I'll be digging through the rest of the pack soon. The last one I found is a male and seems to love hydro so I think I'm gonna make F2's pretty soon.
I grew this one out in a mason jar to see if I could. It's definitely not the best method for growing plants, but it's fun.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 7, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I think the Lemon OMG might be my first pick for a breeding male.... kind of a cleaner, less hybridized pedigree than the others...might be a more stable breeder. I grabbed a freebie of that myself with fantasies of pollen chucking some lemon terpy stank onto something down the road. Either that or the ssdd.... Bodhi's demonstrated that there are winner males in that cross.


His SSDD male makes everything look extra frosty. I have a couple of SSDDs going right now. In my limited growing experience and I only have 3 SSDD going, they're sensitive to my shitty growing skills. They smell pretty unique. 

I'm about to collect pollen from my first male and he's offensive smelling on the stem rub. I'm excited as I'm trying to be a former seedaholic. I've haven't bought any seeds in a couple of months. I'm around 60 days of sobriety and fighting to not buy seeds for xmas. 

My male is UFO (Romulan (not sure which cut? Joe's?) x NL#1). Here's my description of the smell...a dumpster fire, puke, festy chick day 3/no showers, chemdog, rotten eggs, etc..How long for males to drop pollen?


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Dec 7, 2019)

Anyone ever run cosmic serpent or Starflight guava before?any advice on those 2


----------



## JHashmore (Dec 7, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I picked up Cherry Queen and have 3 in early flower. Breeding potential here as it is a simple cross of 2 Afghan strains. After these are done and if they are really good, I will find a boy next fall .


I think you will be very impressed by the Cherry Queen, I grew it out and loved it. Very potent an old school deep and encompassing high. Ph_Patrol has a great write up on it on the mag. If I end up increasing the Lemon Afghani i'll be crossing it with Cherry Queen for sure.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 7, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> His SSDD male makes everything look extra frosty. I have a couple of SSDDs going right now. In my limited growing experience and I only have 3 SSDD going, they're sensitive to my shitty growing skills. They smell pretty unique.


SSDD has always been "picky/finicky" with me as well... and the GG4 x SSDD also. Lime green, weak at start until later in flower they seem to get their shit together. It's one of the very few strains I dont cull for "weakness". I will say that it is worth it in the end. I love them nugs!


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 7, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> Did you get any blood bleeding phenos from the Cosmic Serpents?


Yes, I believe I got about 4/9 that bled. It's pretty cool.


----------



## jp68 (Dec 7, 2019)

G
[QUOTE="CopaGenetics said:


> SSDD has always been "picky/finicky" with me as well... and the GG4 x SSDD also. Lime green, weak at start until later in flower they seem to get their shit together. It's one of the very few strains I dont cull for "weakness". I will say that it is worth it in the end. I love them nugs!
> [/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 7, 2019)

awesome. I have a few crosses with that male. raspberry SS, white SS. dread bread x ssdd


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 7, 2019)

Just so we are all on the same page here... I absolutely love SSDD. SSDD is like the hot chick at prom with a great ass and huge firm funbags. But when you get up close to kiss her she has a wart right on her lip. What do you do? You avoid that wart while sticking your tongue in her mouth. I have most if not all of the SSDD crosses and plan to run every single one of them. I like SSDD that much. It's just not a 100% balls to the wall vigorous strain. If you can realize that, you are all set and will be rewarded with greasy potent nugs. Nothing granular about SSDD, all grease, all day.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 7, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> Just so we are all on the same page here... I absolutely love SSDD. SSDD is like the hot chick at prom with a great ass and huge firm funbags. But when you get up close to kiss her she has a wart right on her lip. What do you do? You avoid that wart while sticking your tongue in her mouth. I have most if not all of the SSDD crosses and plan to run every single one of them. I like SSDD that much. It's just not a 100% balls to the wall vigorous strain. If you can realize that, you are all set and will be rewarded with greasy potent nugs. Nothing granular about SSDD, all grease, all day.


 Good info from worthy poster. I have a pack in the stash so I like to hear all I can before I grow it out. Thanks for sharing...

Happy growing!


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 7, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> Just so we are all on the same page here... I absolutely love SSDD. SSDD is like the hot chick at prom with a great ass and huge firm funbags. But when you get up close to kiss her she has a wart right on her lip. What do you do? You avoid that wart while sticking your tongue in her mouth. I have most if not all of the SSDD crosses and plan to run every single one of them. I like SSDD that much. It's just not a 100% balls to the wall vigorous strain. If you can realize that, you are all set and will be rewarded with greasy potent nugs. Nothing granular about SSDD, all grease, all day.


Awesome. I think I have 3 females, but not sure. 2 are in veg. I gonna switch to something easier to grow and will revisit her soon. Gonna make F2s prob. I want a full indica male to chuck with..I'm thinking dank zappa, sinatra, hazeman madness, la con, puck yeah, black lights, pine tar kush or deep chunk. I have a plant count so can only do a few.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 7, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Awesome. I think I have 3 females, but not sure. 2 are in veg. I gonna switch to something easier to grow and will revisit her soon. Gonna make F2s prob. I want a full indica male to chuck with..I'm thinking dank zappa, sinatra, hazeman madness, la con, puck yeah, black lights, pine tar kush or deep chunk. I have a plant count so can only do a few.


Puck yeah is on my short list but not sure because my Black Lights kinda stunk. Ran a pack and got nada. The PTK and Deep Chunk have always intrigued me. So many fucking beans, so little fucking time!


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 7, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> Puck yeah is on my short list but not sure because my Black Lights kinda stunk. Ran a pack and got nada. The PTK and Deep Chunk have always intrigued me. So many fucking beans, so little fucking time!


damn. I've heard black lights was hit or miss. I've read great things about puck yeah. Exactly, I'll make some F2s in a couple of years, lol.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 7, 2019)

Thinking I like this pack. Had to fight for it.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 7, 2019)

The generosity in this thread is unmatched.... amazing members with a commen love of weed. Very fortunate feeling having people willing to help/give etc. No BS just solid grows filled with talent and enough info we could write a bodhi encyclopedia at this point! 

Seriously if I had the space, the VERY giving members here bout make it so I never have to buy another seed. I'm thankful there is MANY members with this personality here. THANK YOU! I wont name names, you all def know who you are...

Happy growing and safe stoned holiday to all of the bodhi tribe! Not bodhi but so I stay in the mix. Sensi star almost done.. could come down but another day or 2 wont hurt! Had a slight ph problem in the bed but hell its bout done anyway. Fix it for the next round!


----------



## JHashmore (Dec 8, 2019)

I had been thinking SSDD as it's pretty universally loved and I figured its a good representation of bodhi's deal. I wonder is the reputation with being finicky honey pot prom date an agreed upon trait.

I personally don't mind and feel confident in my methods but I would like to he able to hand them off to people without a big disclaimer. I grow organic soil and sometime I wonder if some strains get a bad rep because they are lighter feeders and hydro growers have to figure out what they need. 

I think alot of us are on the organic tip but lots grow with salts and I know bodhi is growing in some sort of organic soil style. Then again maybe people are having these issues all over, to be honest some plants that are not as vigorous or are weird looking turn out to be great in the effects department.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 8, 2019)

@Dumbguyneedshelp 


JohnGlennsGarden said:


> starflight guava around 21 days. Just starting to frost and stack up. Subtle fruity, chem scent. Easy plant thus far.View attachment 4154291 View attachment 4154292
> These will be my first bodhi flowers.





JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Starflight guava after a couple month cure. View attachment 4215910 View attachment 4215911
> I have enjoyed this smoke. Very subtle creamy taste and smell with a very nice buzz. My buddy describes it as cedar. Not a keeper, but I will pop more of these in the future. Definitely worth the time and effort.


----------



## Anon25314 (Dec 8, 2019)

This is the final product of my Lemon Penetration plant, this was my favorite and probably the strongest bud of the three plants I had growing.
Smells of lemon with a hint of skunky/diesel notes lingering. The taste is superb and is pretty close to what it smells like. Reminds me a bit of some sour diesel, which I love the flavor of, then knocks me back in my chair like a good indica should.
I WILL 100% be growing this out in my new setup in the basement once its running, to do a pheno hunt to find a similar mother like the plant I got this go around.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 8, 2019)

JHashmore said:


> I had been thinking SSDD as it's pretty universally loved and I figured its a good representation of bodhi's deal. I wonder is the reputation with being finicky honey pot prom date an agreed upon trait.
> 
> I personally don't mind and feel confident in my methods but I would like to he able to hand them off to people without a big disclaimer. I grow organic soil and sometime I wonder if some strains get a bad rep because they are lighter feeders and hydro growers have to figure out what they need.
> 
> I think alot of us are on the organic tip but lots grow with salts and I know bodhi is growing in some sort of organic soil style. Then again maybe people are having these issues all over, to be honest some plants that are not as vigorous or are weird looking turn out to be great in the effects department.


I'm running organics too, but I have my SSDD in 1 gallon pots. I was actually hoping for a male. I do way better growing in big pots so I'm sure I've been stressing the hell out of them.


----------



## JHashmore (Dec 8, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> I'm running organics too, but I have my SSDD in 1 gallon pots. I was actually hoping for a male. I do way better growing in big pots so I'm sure I've been stressing the hell out of them.


If you are growing organic in 1 gallon pots I suggest you top dress weekly, I use home made earth worm castings and use the dragonfly earth medicine stuff, i like the natural mystik for foliar once a week for IPM and the veg and fat flowers for foliars maybe every other week when they are applicable. I have witnessed with 1 gallon soil grows that when the roots max out in the pot, in a late veg or early/mid flower it seems the plants go through a stress event and don't look so good, drop lower leaves to promote growth at the top and plants stall for a bit but if you are actively top dressing often youll notice that the feeder roots at the soil level come alive and will eat your top dress quickly and you won't notice stress. Or if stress has occured the plants will rebound once you start actively top dressing. The plants will eat the feed pretty quickly so youll always have room top dress later.

Cannabis is a top feeder anyway so as long as those roots are used to searching and you are top dressing ( 3/4 cup castings with some amendments like alfalfa/rock dust/malted barley etc or something like Gaia green 444 or power bloom or the DEM stuff ($$$ so i use for foliar) you will be golden and will experience way less stress to the plant and it can actually grow for a loooong time in a 1 gallon doing this. If you forget a top dress and those roots aren't really surging with life a compost tea fills in but be sure to top dress to get those roots going and mulch over that, I use either leaves or fir bark mulch which is a nice indoor mulch, i dont green mulch 1 gallons.

I use leaves outside, indoors just be careful with leaves cause they can have insects on them, hasnt been a problem yet but spider mites live in my yard outside (blackberries,strawberries) but never seem to go after my weed plants outdoors, ive got companion plants and herbs and flowers around them though.

Switching to flower after week 2 seems to work well for 1 gallons. It allows room for thr roots to strwtch in the pot during early flower and fill it up then the roots switch to eating your top dress with minimal stress.

I used to think 1 gallon was no good but this summer I experimented and kept plants alive for months outside in 1 gallons top dressing to see how they did and they will continue growing for a long time top dressing. At the end of the day 1 gallon is not my preferred soil size but if you are just looking to see what a strain is like they work well, they are just high maintenance.


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 8, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> pretty sure you need to grow them out, take clones of each, and flower the moms. From there you should be able to tell which is which.


You can also pay someone to screen the gender of both plants. It doesn't cost much and if it comes back with one male and one female then you know.


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 8, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> You can also pay someone to screen the gender of both plants. It doesn't cost much and if it comes back with one male and one female then you know.


That will definitely get you the sex, which it sounds like he has. But you still need to flower them out to see which one is the mom leaner. They can both be female, but only one is identical to mom.


----------



## mrrager420 (Dec 8, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I got one of those with a Goldstar Snow Lotus and I read of two other cases with the GSL. Now this one too. I wonder what to make of that...seems to be popping up more often than one would expect.


Funny after i made the post i started reading other posts in this thread and came across your post about it. This is my first time experiencing this but i hear it's not uncommon.


----------



## mrrager420 (Dec 8, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> pretty sure you need to grow them out, take clones of each, and flower the moms. From there you should be able to tell which is which.


Thanks, I thought of that but was hoping there was a quicker way lol. Probably won't end up cloning either. I've got my hands full right now and don't want the extra work. I don't think i'd be missing much from the BB Indica mom anyway. Now if this happened with a x that has a mom i actually want, its clone time!


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 8, 2019)

mrrager420 said:


> Thanks, I thought of that but was hoping there was a quicker way lol. Probably won't end up cloning either. I've got my hands full right now and don't want the extra work. I don't think i'd be missing much from the BB Indica mom anyway. Now if this happened with a x that has a mom i actually want, its clone time!


As with most things cannabis. It all starts with patience. Lol.
I guess my only question is why bothering growing it if you aren’t interested in the cross? If Bodhi bothered to breed with it. It’s probably the whip. happy hunting.


----------



## mrrager420 (Dec 8, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> You can also pay someone to screen the gender of both plants. It doesn't cost much and if it comes back with one male and one female then you know.


Sex has already been determined. The vigorous twin is female. All 5 have been sexed except the runt twin but i just assumed it's a female sense its twin is.


----------



## mrrager420 (Dec 8, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> As with most things cannabis. It all starts with patience. Lol.
> I guess my only question is why bothering growing it if you aren’t interested in the cross? If Bodhi bothered to breed with it. It’s probably the whip. happy hunting.


Patience is not a problem for me. If anything i'm too patient. But it's also smart to find out if there is a quicker more efficient way of doing something. We're all learning. lol and i never said i wasn't interested in the cross. If the x is that fire i have more Blueberry Snow to go through. I did grow the Blueberry Mountain out and didn't really care for that x. But i'm hoping the SL male brings our more desirable traits. Guess i'll find out eventually.


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 8, 2019)

mrrager420 said:


> Patience is not a problem for me. If anything i'm too patient. But it's also smart to find out if there is a quicker more efficient way of doing something. We're all learning. lol and i never said i wasn't interested in the cross. If the x is that fire i have more Blueberry Snow to go through. I did grow the Blueberry Mountain out and didn't really care for that x. But i'm hoping the SL male brings our more desirable traits. Guess i'll find out eventually.


All true. Constant learning and improving. Sometimes you get a gut feeling it’ll be meh. I have a friend who grows a ton of seeds out and keeps nothing. None. It drives me crazy cuz I’m a strain horder. I just always find a reason to keep a cut.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 8, 2019)

mrrager420 said:


> Funny after i made the post i started reading other posts in this thread and came across your post about it. This is my first time experiencing this but i hear it's not uncommon.


When you say Blue Snow, is that another name for Blue Lotus (Blueberry x SL) or something different? I wonder if the Snow Lotus male can cause that to happen or is that strictly a trait of the mother and how she makes her "eggs". Or would it be a result of Bodhi's growing conditions when making the seeds? I find this a pretty cool topic.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 8, 2019)

mrrager420 said:


> Thanks, I thought of that but was hoping there was a quicker way lol. Probably won't end up cloning either. I've got my hands full right now and don't want the extra work. I don't think i'd be missing much from the BB Indica mom anyway. Now if this happened with a x that has a mom i actually want, its clone time!


Wow...don't underestimate your score. You got yourself an ELITE Blueberry clone! Elite enough that of all the blueberry cuts out there (how many thousands of DJ BB seeds do you suppose have been popped on the west coast), he chose THAT ONE to use. Dude...you hit the jackpot.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 8, 2019)

I'll give ya twenty bucks for it. Hell, let's make it twenty five.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 8, 2019)

JHashmore said:


> I had been thinking SSDD as it's pretty universally loved and I figured its a good representation of bodhi's deal. I wonder is the reputation with being finicky honey pot prom date an agreed upon trait.
> 
> I personally don't mind and feel confident in my methods but I would like to he able to hand them off to people without a big disclaimer. I grow organic soil and sometime I wonder if some strains get a bad rep because they are lighter feeders and hydro growers have to figure out what they need.
> 
> I think alot of us are on the organic tip but lots grow with salts and I know bodhi is growing in some sort of organic soil style. Then again maybe people are having these issues all over, to be honest some plants that are not as vigorous or are weird looking turn out to be great in the effects department.


I can agree on a lot of you points but also would like to share that I grow in Promix with some worm dirt added in. I have always grown in dirt, never hydro. Back in the 80's and 90's I used Sunshine 2 and 5. Havent seen that around in years. I starting using Nectar for the gods nutes in the last few years and like th eresults. I have always used Maxicrop and Superthrive for micros. Never heard of Cal Mag or Silica until recently and it has never mattered for me. Maybe the polyhybrids of today need calmag and silica I dont know. Back in the day we had not a lot of choices like today. There was only one single source for grow supplies back then and it was called Worms Way in Worcester, MA. I remember getting kicked out of the store for asking about "the other crop" instead of mentioning tomatoes or "veggies". My point is that I never cater to a single plant in a grow, I always use the same shit, every time. Most of the plants I have grown (in the thousands over the years) have liked this setup. KISS. SSDD dont like my regimen. I do. I also like SSDD smoke so I deal with it. Cookie strains sometimes have a challenge with me and Querkle hates what I am doing. Will I change? nope. Do I care? nope. There are so many strains that live up to their "weed" roots that it really dont matter either way. I may try a LOS or a bed in the future but until then I am happy with my results. This is a Bodhi thread and I will keep it Bodhi related. I have a lot of experience with SSDD and SSDD x GG4 and love them both. Puff on.


----------



## JHashmore (Dec 8, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> I can agree on a lot of you points but also would like to share that I grow in Promix with some worm dirt added in. I have always grown in dirt, never hydro. Back in the 80's and 90's I used Sunshine 2 and 5. Havent seen that around in years. I starting using Nectar for the gods nutes in the last few years and like th eresults. I have always used Maxicrop and Superthrive for micros. Never heard of Cal Mag or Silica until recently and it has never mattered for me. Maybe the polyhybrids of today need calmag and silica I dont know. Back in the day we had not a lot of choices like today. There was only one single source for grow supplies back then and it was called Worms Way in Worcester, MA. I remember getting kicked out of the store for asking about "the other crop" instead of mentioning tomatoes or "veggies". My point is that I never cater to a single plant in a grow, I always use the same shit, every time. Most of the plants I have grown (in the thousands over the years) have liked this setup. KISS. SSDD dont like my regimen. I do. I also like SSDD smoke so I deal with it. Cookie strains sometimes have a challenge with me and Querkle hates what I am doing. Will I change? nope. Do I care? nope. There are so many strains that live up to their "weed" roots that it really dont matter either way. I may try a LOS or a bed in the future but until then I am happy with my results. This is a Bodhi thread and I will keep it Bodhi related. I have a lot of experience with SSDD and SSDD x GG4 and love them both. Puff on.


Yeah for sure, if you've got your method and it works for most of your gear with the odd outlier I think most people would cruise on and not worry. I think the direction you have gone is a very common way that people who are new to gardening in general or who are coming from a hydro background end of choosing. Promix or peat based are essentially soilless mediums and adding nutes and bottled micos with worm castings kind of mimicks the a LOS style grow medium. I think thats why people need to add calmag etc or think they do. There was kind of an entire indoor growing industry built around growing one plant with a lot of people who didnt grow any other type of garden. Big Ag grows in a similar style with salt fertilizer and its easy to think thats just the way plants are grown but there is like entire movements dedicated to showing thats not the case like permaculture. The soil science is only just becoming a thing, how did noone figure out there was microbiology and mycelium working in a soil ecosystem for so long is crazy to me.

I think the ongoing nature of the no till or LOS or Korean natural farming or whatever one happens to be calling it creates a soil with a more developed microbiology and mycorrihizea. Then the plants can be left to work out what nutrients they need themselves. It would be interesting to see what the no till or an organic grower growing outside in the ground comes up against in terms of deficiencies with plants that have a reputation for this. Ive grown some pure sativas in the LOS and have had no issues. I guess this type of growing does require a larger volume of soil to really produce though. I think you would enjoy trying out a LOS type setup, its close to what you're doing but in the end less maintenance maybe, 15 gallons is a good size for indoor as it can be kept alive easier than smaller sized pots.

So when it comes to SSDD what have you noticed pheno wise to look out for? Can you recall any specific growing difficulties you encountered? It would be sweet to know what to look out for and what others have experienced and observed. We are all a bunch of stoners nerding out on the blessed plant and can help each other a bunch. With the way the legal system is going places like this will be the only place to truly learn and share without babylon and its profits taking over.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 8, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> I can agree on a lot of you points but also would like to share that I grow in Promix with some worm dirt added in. I have always grown in dirt, never hydro. Back in the 80's and 90's I used Sunshine 2 and 5. Havent seen that around in years. I starting using Nectar for the gods nutes in the last few years and like th eresults. I have always used Maxicrop and Superthrive for micros. Never heard of Cal Mag or Silica until recently and it has never mattered for me. Maybe the polyhybrids of today need calmag and silica I dont know. Back in the day we had not a lot of choices like today. There was only one single source for grow supplies back then and it was called Worms Way in Worcester, MA. I remember getting kicked out of the store for asking about "the other crop" instead of mentioning tomatoes or "veggies". My point is that I never cater to a single plant in a grow, I always use the same shit, every time. Most of the plants I have grown (in the thousands over the years) have liked this setup. KISS. SSDD dont like my regimen. I do. I also like SSDD smoke so I deal with it. Cookie strains sometimes have a challenge with me and Querkle hates what I am doing. Will I change? nope. Do I care? nope. There are so many strains that live up to their "weed" roots that it really dont matter either way. I may try a LOS or a bed in the future but until then I am happy with my results. This is a Bodhi thread and I will keep it Bodhi related. I have a lot of experience with SSDD and SSDD x GG4 and love them both. Puff on.



Seriously the shit I've seen from you man you will kill it in a bed... build a soil.com and pick your poison.. been doing it for years and can say top quality products and VERY good service. Take it from me as for years I did same or close to what you are currently running. 

On my third run in my bed and hope to use the same dirt for next 5 plus years. Cheaper and you will have no complaints about nothing... cant wait to see what you bring in the future. Much respect! We know you have the skill! Cant wait for the next "hightimes cover photos" you post. They should be looking here for cover photos. Imo the best growers are the ones hiding in the shadows. Well and legal states now lol... or the bodhi thread!

Happy growing!


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 8, 2019)

JHashmore said:


> If you are growing organic in 1 gallon pots I suggest you top dress weekly, I use home made earth worm castings and use the dragonfly earth medicine stuff, i like the natural mystik for foliar once a week for IPM and the veg and fat flowers for foliars maybe every other week when they are applicable. I have witnessed with 1 gallon soil grows that when the roots max out in the pot, in a late veg or early/mid flower it seems the plants go through a stress event and don't look so good, drop lower leaves to promote growth at the top and plants stall for a bit but if you are actively top dressing often youll notice that the feeder roots at the soil level come alive and will eat your top dress quickly and you won't notice stress. Or if stress has occured the plants will rebound once you start actively top dressing. The plants will eat the feed pretty quickly so youll always have room top dress later.
> 
> Cannabis is a top feeder anyway so as long as those roots are used to searching and you are top dressing ( 3/4 cup castings with some amendments like alfalfa/rock dust/malted barley etc or something like Gaia green 444 or power bloom or the DEM stuff ($$$ so i use for foliar) you will be golden and will experience way less stress to the plant and it can actually grow for a loooong time in a 1 gallon doing this. If you forget a top dress and those roots aren't really surging with life a compost tea fills in but be sure to top dress to get those roots going and mulch over that, I use either leaves or fir bark mulch which is a nice indoor mulch, i dont green mulch 1 gallons.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I will feed them more. I also have DEM and dry amendments from DTE and make a tea once in a while. I use Natural mystic, miticide green (soybean oil), organic soap, cayenne pepper, aloe, K Si for foliar sprays. I have some mulch that I bought at a store. Hopefully I can turn them around.


----------



## JHashmore (Dec 8, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Thanks for the info. I will feed them more. I also have DEM and dry amendments from DTE and make a tea once in a while. I use Natural mystic, miticide green (soybean oil), organic soap, cayenne pepper, aloe, K Si for foliar sprays. I have some mulch that I bought at a store. Hopefully I can turn them around.


Epsom salt foliar and a fermented sea water foliar are also very helpful. And both cheap, the sea water is concentrated. Make sure when top dressing its getting some micros in some sort of compost form and not only dry amendments. Once a pot is filled with roots its easy to lose humus and for soil to look dry so dressing with the compost and dry amendment together has worked for me well. With the epsom/sea water foliar for direct mineral boost and fixes magnesium problems as well which tend to display when growing in small pots.

The other thing is everything responds slower in organic so don't worry if results are not immediate give it a bit of time it will come around. An up pot to even a 2-3 gallon will also fix your problems in a couple three weeks for sure if you are really overgrown in a one gallon.

I think even early flower it would be worth a transplant to be honest. If you didn't flower in a 1 gallon on purpose by inducing kind of early (2 week veg vs 4) and it was more of a savior mission I would transplant.

This is of a PCK x Purple unicorn f3 outdoors. They all started out mutated fairly heavily and i almost turfed them but decided to run them anyway and they did very well and grew in the weirdest samurai sword like bud towers. They dropped fan leaves on their own but stopped there and the leaves on the spears stayed till the end feeding bud production. Smelled of sweet fruit cotton candy and floral spice while growing. Honestly amazing smelling, cured they are smokey must grapey. High the first time i smoked it was an absolute awakening of senses and a trippy ride but now its a very healing chill type high, its interesing to me the highs effect has changed. I doubt bodhi will put this out because all of the seedlings were mutated but i loved it once grown out. The new PU crosses will probably have some great stuff this got no PM or Mold whatsoever and im on the fog coast for October. Adjacent cultivar was covered in PM and I left it to test the others, that was a hard roll of the dice but i cant be dealing with PM prone varieties at all in my area outdoors.


----------



## GreenTools (Dec 8, 2019)

Blueberry snow was (blueberry indica x snow lotus) I believe. Will have to check my stock list to confirm... which you could end up with a very heavy blueberry pheno (rare) due to the genetics of snow lotus....


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 8, 2019)

Well that sucks. It's in the trash but I may pull it to take a pic. Bout close to half gallon jar size. 1.5-2ft long sensi star. Prob 4 or 5 oz. So so dense had some mold close to stem in a few spots... not being in the mood I trashed all but 2-3oz in a few side branches.. shit...... boy what's good though... I'll post a pic.... 

The one lesson I have learned over these long years of growing is mentally you need to prepare for these shitty things to happen... wont grow again without topping for size control.... damn that sucks... still hopeing I hit 2 elbows.. other 3 at 5ft give or take starting to fill out. Couple lowers for a sneak peak.. MSS and so cal master kush 

The MSS has not what I'd call pure skunk but none the less a VERY nice smell and my buddys room tasted great... I just want this run over and move on... I miss my bodhi plants everyday!!! Prob 1.5 weeks I hope... maybe 2 for the so cal...


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 8, 2019)

My bed was also a tad off and I dont feel I honestly did them there full justice. I think after compost,minerals,amendments and a tea and covercrop my next run will be perfect. Bed dried out to much a couple times do to work and screwd up ph a bit but things seem back on track as of now but as you guys or gals know.... what's done is done. With organics at this point (day 60 something I think) the plant has made up its mind at this point so ride it out and feed the soil right... will all be down I hope by 70-75 days..

Happy growing!


----------



## JHashmore (Dec 8, 2019)

Oh man the pain is real. Sorry for your loss. You are right that we all learn to harden ourselves against these late flower catastrophes. I've had an entire plant succomb literally overnight to PM inside the harvest window. It makes you appreciate a completed well done grow so much. At least you'll be able to try some and now you you'll be on the lookout. I wonder what is the point of breeding plants with huge nugs if it creates a micro environment where mold can grow even indoors? I do like airy buds even though the dense rock nugs are impressive in a way but i prefer sativa mostly.

Are you saying you let the dice roll on how these grew vertically in flower? As in you would always top in the future? I wonder what the effect on topping a plant vs LST really is, does one give a more true representation? I try to let the plant express itself but it can get dicey, i grew a large format scrog outdoor this year because of height restricions and it worked very well but is also an extra layer of maintenance and disruption maybe, though they do love getting bent around. Next year I will light dep smaller plants by maybe 3 weeks to solidfy the flowering period.


This is persian delight x strawberry milk tester. Has a lime cheesecake baked goods smell. But this is not a correct representation really id say, would be good indoor or further south. This is mid-late season, for sure it wanted to go long i think I harvested october 15 because the rainfog was coming. This plant was always behind but was massive as well in its pot. Just took longer to flower. Im 49 though so this plant did quite well considering. The scrogging allows you to grow a plant that is much too large for its soil volume unless you are growing in massive beds or the ground I've realized.


----------



## Rolloff (Dec 9, 2019)

How come bodhi seeds don’t make fem seeds? Or does he and I missed it.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 9, 2019)

Rolloff said:


> How come bodhi seeds don’t make fem seeds? Or does he and I missed it.


I dont believe he does. As for why he doesn't; I cant give you an exact answer


----------



## Rolloff (Dec 9, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> I dont believe he does. As for why he doesn't; I cant give you an exact answer


Only reason I ask is I would buy some of his seeds, but my last grow I had 4 plants. not bodhi seeds but still and only one was a girl. I’m only sticking with fem seeds now.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 9, 2019)

Rolloff said:


> Only reason I ask is I would buy some of his seeds, but my last grow I had 4 plants. not bodhi seeds but still and only one was a girl. I’m only sticking with fem seeds now.


Theres quite a few good fem breeders out there. I like CSI and Useful


----------



## Rolloff (Dec 9, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Theres quite a few good fem breeders out there. I like CSI and Useful


Yea I order blueberries and oranges from useful. Just waiting for them to show up from glg


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 9, 2019)

JHashmore said:


> Oh man the pain is real. Sorry for your loss. You are right that we all learn to harden ourselves against these late flower catastrophes. I've had an entire plant succomb literally overnight to PM inside the harvest window. It makes you appreciate a completed well done grow so much. At least you'll be able to try some and now you you'll be on the lookout. I wonder what is the point of breeding plants with huge nugs if it creates a micro environment where mold can grow even indoors? I do like airy buds even though the dense rock nugs are impressive in a way but i prefer sativa mostly.
> 
> Are you saying you let the dice roll on how these grew vertically in flower? As in you would always top in the future? I wonder what the effect on topping a plant vs LST really is, does one give a more true representation? I try to let the plant express itself but it can get dicey, i grew a large format scrog outdoor this year because of height restricions and it worked very well but is also an extra layer of maintenance and disruption maybe, though they do love getting bent around. Next year I will light dep smaller plants by maybe 3 weeks to solidfy the flowering period.
> 
> ...



Ya man I'd top next time. Buds got way to thick and first time growing the cut I normally top 8n case it's not resistant to mold etc. Shit sucks...



Rolloff said:


> Yea I order blueberries and oranges from useful. Just waiting for them to show up from glg


Quite a few good fem breeders out there and to my knowlage csi and useful do some stressing and testers and refuse to release anything with herm traits etc. I'd use both breeders no problem but be careful not all breeders are useful and csi. But I personally have grown from both a few plants and was impressed.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 9, 2019)

To add to the above I've never seen a bad fem plant from brothers grimm ive grown. There fems turned out fire for me. Rosetta stone and especially a11 were great! Bodhi just better lol. It's rare I dont have bodhi going in veg and flower.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Dec 9, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> My buddy had one of the other gsx twins, but i'm not sure if it made it. i'll ask him next time i hear from him.


So the twin made it, he flowered it out and harvested it, but he only separated his jars by strain and not individual plants, so he's not sure which nugs are from which plant anymore. No cuts were taken. He did say the smoke was really strong.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 9, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> So the twin made it, he flowered it out and harvested it, but he only separated his jars by strain and not individual plants, so he's not sure which nugs are from which plant anymore. No cuts were taken. He did say the smoke was really strong.


Well that would have been a good opportunity... shit wish I had that.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Dec 9, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well that would have been a good opportunity... shit wish I had that.


I'm kicking myself a little bit because my buddy and I share genetics and those seeds came out of a pack I bought haha...I'm gonna start cracking a few more of these as soon as I free up some space.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 9, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> I'm kicking myself a little bit because my buddy and I share genetics and those seeds came out of a pack I bought haha...I'm gonna start cracking a few more of these as soon as I free up some space.


Yeah, I blew it with mine too. But I'm gonna keep a close eye on those other ten GSL seeds too (that's my acronym...goldstar lotus) .


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 9, 2019)

My first bodhi run , no regrets

Space Monkey, in a small pot for testing and it yields like a big pot, I will chop prob around friday so last pics, nice pleasant smell, decent sized buds, I will run her many times more

Mothershash Plant on the bottom, very low yield, very pleasant smell, the little tips look great but due to very low yield she wont be kept around, maybe run her once more as soil to yield doesnt work out for me....


----------



## jdoorn14 (Dec 9, 2019)

Rolloff said:


> How come bodhi seeds don’t make fem seeds? Or does he and I missed it.


It seems like I either read a reason for not making fems or maybe I heard it on one of his potcast episodes. Bodhi is very much about sharing the plant, which is exponentially harder if you only have fem seeds. Also it seems like Bodhi is very much about universal balance...yin/yang, male/female, etc. Breeding to create only female seeds would throw off the balance. 

At best, this is a very poor paraphrase of why Bodhi doesn't make fem seeds...at worst, I dreamed it and now I'm putting words in his mouth (totally not my intention).


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 9, 2019)

So... got a question for cookie fans. The guy I got this from I did not see paperwork or anything on as I did a couple others he gave me. Bottom line no name game with him ever... I trust him like alot. Here is a lower from today. Starting to orange up a bit and is fading etc. I figure least a week left. Day 65 today. I did have lights come on due to bad timer for roughly 5 to ten min an hour or 2 into dark cycle for around a week maybe a tad more. Fixed for 3 weeks about anyway. Only a couple nanners on so cal and all others look safe. Did not seem to slow down much 

Leaf and node spacing consistent from what I have seen. How bout the buds? I've been at this for years and realize salts vs organic etc. Can have great effect on final look. Give your buddy that grows dif style but equal skill... they look different when finished but off the same mom. What yall think? Many here grow cookies at some point or a cookie leaning cross. Just looking for a opinion. Not overly impressed so it may hit the dump anyway. I have more bodhi moms than anything "elite" or otherwise. Jmo but even philos verified cuts I've grown.... MY "elites" were better to me and that whole thing (for the most part) is silly. A good cut is a good cut to me with the obvious exception as some are that good... enough with my rant... look legit?


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Dec 9, 2019)

The timing of this is just bizarre. Went to go check on the DLA6's I just started and found this.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 9, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> The timing of this is just bizarre. Went to go check on the DLA6's I just started and found this.
> [/QUOTE


\
Wow! Bizarre indeed. Now we know what to do this time. Clone that Strayfox Ranya! Congrats!


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Dec 9, 2019)

best BOGO ever.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 9, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> The timing of this is just bizarre. Went to go check on the DLA6's I just started and found this.



We know you will do the right thing! Keeper! I'd imagine anyway lol... good luck!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 9, 2019)

So now we're up to five double-seedlings in this thread alone. Three different moms have done this with two different males. What's that Bodhi fellow up to out there anyway... more of his special, plant voodoo I suppose.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 9, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> So now we're up to five double-seedlings in this thread alone. Three different moms have done this with two different males. What's that Bodhi fellow up to out there anyway... more of his special, plant voodoo I suppose.



Plant voodoo... agreed. Damn cool and prob a gem. The funny ones are normally good. Long live bodhi!


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Dec 9, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> We know you will do the right thing! Keeper! I'd imagine anyway lol... good luck!


Haha trying not to count chickens before they hatch, but...I'd really like to try to make an IBL (or BX?) with it. I have a male I'd like to try to use, and I soaked these seeds looking for a female to pollinate, partly because of the discussion a page or two back. Guess I found it.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 9, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Haha trying not to count chickens before they hatch, but...I'd really like to try to make an IBL (or BX?) with it. I have a male I'd like to try to use, and I soaked these seeds looking for a female to pollinate, partly because of the discussion a page or two back. Guess I found it.



Bodhi gives us the gift. It's what we make of it. I think you will figure it out. Ya dont seem like a fool. I'd like to think I have a snag every now and again but know what I'm doing. So I think im qualified to say you do as well... damn your lucky! Make it count if you can. Cant wait!

Happy growing


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 9, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Haha trying not to count chickens before they hatch, but...I'd really like to try to make an IBL (or BX?) with it. I have a male I'd like to try to use, and I soaked these seeds looking for a female to pollinate, partly because of the discussion a page or two back. Guess I found it.


Do the backcross! That's what I'd do anyway. Get those unique Iraqi genes locked into some seeds for the vault anyway. I'm excited for you...wishing you good fortune too.

I dug this up for you if you never caught it... go to 15:36. You'll find it good news!


__
https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast%2Fbodhi-seeds


----------



## HamNEggs (Dec 9, 2019)

TK x Iraq cruising along. Musk, skunk on the nose. Sweet smell on squeeze. These aren't huge buds but there is so much going on in the scents being thrown off by these gals.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 9, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> TK x Iraq cruising along. Musk, skunk on the nose. Sweet smell on squeeze. These aren't huge buds but there is so much going on in the scents being thrown off by these gals.View attachment 4434431View attachment 4434432View attachment 4434435View attachment 4434436



Looking very nice what day we on? Hydro/soil salts or organic? Looks nice man congrats!


----------



## HamNEggs (Dec 9, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Looking very nice what day we on? Hydro/soil salts or organic? Looks nice man congrats!


Thanks man. I have been using recycled soil with promix. All the inputs I use are organic. Castings, kelp, oyster shell, neem, bio char, glacial rock dust and a few other things. Its been about 6 weeks from flip and they were a bit slow to set flowers. Stretch was huge and took almost 3 weeks but I happy with how things are looking now.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 9, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> TK x Iraq cruising along. Musk, skunk on the nose. Sweet smell on squeeze. These aren't huge buds but there is so much going on in the scents being thrown off by these gals.View attachment 4434431View attachment 4434432View attachment 4434435View attachment 4434436


Is that a Bodhi tester? Iraqi male? Damn, that cross sounds promising. Looking forward to your final results!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 9, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> Thanks man. I have been using recycled soil with promix. All the inputs I use are organic. Castings, kelp, oyster shell, neem, bio char, glacial rock dust and a few other things. Its been about 6 weeks from flip and they were a bit slow to set flowers. Stretch was huge and took almost 3 weeks but I happy with how things are looking now.



Im happy for you to. I dig organics myself! Take it from me, 1. They look good 2. They have alot of time to fatten up and I believe they will quite a bit. 3. I just tossed a shit ton I'm the dump due to mold so if they dont get massive... no BS mold. I didnt need to tell you any of that, im sure you know. More of a compliment, I'd rather have fire small buds than big moldy buds. Quart jar(ish) and 2ft buds are cool but not if I cant use them. I had to throw away more than I want to talk about.... keep that air moving man! Good luck! And again very nice plants!


----------



## HamNEggs (Dec 9, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Is that a Bodhi tester? Iraqi male? Damn, that cross sounds promising. Looking forward to your final results!


Indeed it is. I will post how things are going. The next few weeks should start to get real interesting.


----------



## HamNEggs (Dec 9, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Im happy for you to. I dig organics myself! Take it from me, 1. They look good 2. They have alot of time to fatten up and I believe they will quite a bit. 3. I just tossed a shit ton I'm the dump due to mold so if they dont get massive... no BS mold. I didnt need to tell you any of that, im sure you know. More of a compliment, I'd rather have fire small buds than big moldy buds. Quart jar(ish) and 2ft buds are cool but not if I cant use them. I had to throw away more than I want to talk about.... keep that air moving man! Good luck! And again very nice plants!


Grrrr that mold. I lost a bunch of really dense bud to that bit back on some jack flash x goji. It sucks because you can't always see it straight away. I have to agree with you on big buds vs. small buds. I only grow for myself so its always about quality first. Best of luck on your future grows there man!


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 9, 2019)

Red eye jedi getting chunky


Top plant is leaning more to the hashplant side with stocky growth(almost no stretch first couple weeks 12/12) and a sweet mango hashy smell. The bottom plant is more stretchy with a kushy fuel foul nose to her and rock hard nugs.


----------



## jp68 (Dec 10, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> TK x Iraq cruising along. Musk, skunk on the nose. Sweet smell on squeeze. These aren't huge buds but there is so much going on in the scents being thrown off by these gals.View attachment 4434431View attachment 4434432View attachment 4434435View attachment 4434436


read somewhere the ranya smells like Persian baked goods and maybe persian fruits but im burnt so.... do have some dla6 flowering and that what im looking for asa keeper


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Dec 10, 2019)

Starflight guava .should bud up nice. Loving these genetics


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Dec 10, 2019)

Well...no twins. It sure looked like a second taproot coming out of there, but inside it just kind of mushed into the sac that surrounds the cotelydon with no apparent second set of cotelydon. The paper towel dried out (of all the stupid mistakes...) so the little one might not have made it, or it might have just been the white stuff getting squeezed out in a weird fashion. I'd be a lot more bummed, but...I just got a new 4x4 tent and QB light kit


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 10, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Well...no twins. It sure looked like a second taproot coming out of there, but inside it just kind of mushed into the sac that surrounds the cotelydon with no apparent second set of cotelydon. The paper towel dried out (of all the stupid mistakes...) so the little one might not have made it, or it might have just been the white stuff getting squeezed out in a weird fashion. I'd be a lot more bummed, but...I just got a new 4x4 tent and QB light kit



Shit got me thinking I need a 3rd 5x5... not really but my moms take up to much space! Plus who dont like an extra couple in flower right?


----------



## Craigson (Dec 11, 2019)

Skunk 91 keeper pheno hunted by me, grown by a fellow canuck.


----------



## grohio (Dec 11, 2019)

Hollyweed harvested at 70 days. Smells like lemon lysol cleaner.


----------



## grohio (Dec 11, 2019)

B*lack Lotus. Harvested at 70 days. Smells like grapes, skunks, and rotten fruit. *


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 11, 2019)

@Craigson & @grohio looking good guys. Looks like top shelf burn one for me! I'm enjoying some apollo 11 from my last run. All I got with me at work but if we are showing bud porn... also have a couple (like 10) bodhi/clusterfunk x brothers grimm/apollo11 seed I dusted the a11 with. At some point I'll try em out. a11 from BG was a real winner!

Got a tea going at home for a beautiful j1 hp that was getting tired in #3 with coots mix. Started yellowing up. Supposed to go into flower in around 2 weeks. I hope the tea puts some green back into it... be a real bummer if I cant get it heathy for flower..


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 11, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> @Craigson & @grohio looking good guys. Looks like top shelf burn one for me! I'm enjoying some apollo 11 from my last run. All I got with me at work but if we are showing bud porn... also have a couple (like 10) bodhi/clusterfunk x brothers grimm/apollo11 seed I dusted the a11 with. At some point I'll try em out. a11 from BG was a real winner!View attachment 4435272
> 
> Got a tea going at home for a beautiful j1 hp that was getting tired in #3 with coots mix. Started yellowing up. Supposed to go into flower in around 2 weeks. I hope the tea puts some green back into it... be a real bummer if I cant get it heathy for flower..


If it’s yellowing up I’d Top dress compost with a handful of blood meal mixed into it. Blood meal seems to become quickly available and should green things back up. I find my mix gets low in N from time to time and blood
Meal always gets things back on track.
some pics of my black triangle and mothers milk plants 10 days since flip


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 12, 2019)

Growitpondifarm said:


> If it’s yellowing up I’d Top dress compost with a handful of blood meal mixed into it. Blood meal seems to become quickly available and should green things back up. I find my mix gets low in N from time to time and blood
> Meal always gets things back on track.
> some pics of my black triangle and mothers milk plants 10 days since flip
> View attachment 4435325View attachment 4435326View attachment 4435328



I appreciate the tip. I used to use blood and bone meal in my mix(s) but now just stick to coots mix with some additives. I have top dressed homemade ewc and malibu compost and fed a tea with ewc malibu, little alfalfa meal, kelp meal, grokashi, BAS big 6 and therm x 70. Being as this run is over in week or 2 I plan to feed another tea right before chop and top dress/ammending the next set going in. Give them and my soil a good start... thanks again and happy growing! Fyi plants look great and taken care of! And I for sure dig the led!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 12, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I appreciate the tip. I used to use blood and bone meal in my mix(s) but now just stick to coots mix with some additives. I have top dressed homemade ewc and malibu compost and fed a tea with ewc malibu, little alfalfa meal, kelp meal, grokashi, BAS big 6 and therm x 70. Being as this run is over in week or 2 I plan to feed another tea right before chop and top dress/ammending the next set going in. Give them and my soil a good start... thanks again and happy growing! Fyi plants look great and taken care of! And I for sure dig the led!


Ah Gotchya , I didn’t realize you were so far along. Sounds like they’re looking just like they should, good luck man, nice looking flowers you got there.


----------



## lukio (Dec 12, 2019)

Space Monkey  i miss these terps


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 12, 2019)

lukio said:


> Space Monkey  i miss these terpsView attachment 4435963



Thank you giving me hope for the one I have in veg. Fast grower she is!


----------



## lukio (Dec 12, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Thank you giving me hope for the one I have in veg. Fast grower she is!


good luck, brother. she's one my faves  lavender danky dank dank


----------



## joeko420 (Dec 12, 2019)

F46

Amrita (Strawberry Milk x Jalalabad Star 5)


1 of 4 Soul Mate (Goji OG Pinesoul x Wookie 15)


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 12, 2019)

lukio said:


> Space Monkey  i miss these terpsView attachment 4435963


Would this be a wookie pheno? I have 4 ladies 11 days in flower


----------



## Warpedpassage (Dec 13, 2019)

joeko420 said:


> F46
> 
> Amrita (Strawberry Milk x Jalalabad Star 5)
> View attachment 4436078
> ...


Apologies for being all pedantic and shit, but i think its Jalalabad 5 x Strawberry milk. The Jalalabad being the mama.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## lukio (Dec 13, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Would this be a wookie pheno? I have 4 ladies 11 days in flower


hmmmmmmm, yeahhhhh maybe...id say it leans wookie on the terps...

ive never smoked straight gg4 or wookie tho! it knocks me out, its deffo an evening smoke...well it should be haha!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 13, 2019)

joeko420 said:


> F46
> 
> Amrita (Strawberry Milk x Jalalabad Star 5)
> View attachment 4436078
> ...


Simply beautiful man. Job well done! Keeper potential? Seen lots of nice SB milk crosses looking nice. This one fits the bill!

Happy growing!


----------



## treco420 (Dec 13, 2019)

Here's a little sample of the Banana OG x 88g13HP testers. 63 days. FIRE!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Dec 13, 2019)

We’re definitely gonna need Smell-O-Vision for that frosty girl.


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 13, 2019)

treco420 said:


> Here's a little sample of the Banana OG x 88g13HP testers. 63 days. FIRE!
> 
> View attachment 4436455View attachment 4436457


That looks good

hows the terps?


----------



## treco420 (Dec 13, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> That looks good
> 
> hows the terps?


Good so far. Has only been in jars for a day, but in a bowl, it just has that flowery, hashy taste. Had 1 banana pheno out of 3, hoping the banana shows up more with a better cure.


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 13, 2019)

Heavenly, my ass! All I said was, looks like you're putting on a little weight.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 13, 2019)

Anyone interested in red eye Jedi ?


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 13, 2019)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Anyone interested in red eye Jedi ?


In a trade?


----------



## joeko420 (Dec 13, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Simply beautiful man. Job well done! Keeper potential? Seen lots of nice SB milk crosses looking nice. This one fits the bill!
> 
> Happy growing!


Appreciate it! Keeper potential without a doubt! Started frosting the day I flipped to flower. In fact, I'm about to plant the cut I took into a larger pot to grow that out, take clones, then flip again. 



treco420 said:


> Here's a little sample of the Banana OG x 88g13HP testers. 63 days. FIRE!


Badass!! I asked for and received the same testers and I'm delighted to see you're results!

Popped 7 seeds, 6 sprouted, these last 3 are confirmed female. They're going to share a 15 gallon pot with living soil. Excited!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 14, 2019)

Gorilla Ghani #1 at day 29 from flip


Gorilla Ghani #3 at 30 days from flip


Cheers


----------



## Boosky (Dec 14, 2019)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Anyone interested in red eye Jedi ?


Trades? Or what? I have quite a few strains and some limited or never being released again. That is one that my wife really wanted but we didn’t have the cash at the time it was released. Thanks


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 14, 2019)

Boosky said:


> Trades? Or what? I have quite a few strains and some limited or never being released again. That is one that my wife really wanted but we didn’t have the cash at the time it was released. Thanks


@Boosky If you have any oddball SSDD crosses I may trade you a pack of Red Eyed Jedi. If this interests you shoot me a PM.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 14, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Gorilla Ghani #1 at day 29 from flip
> View attachment 4436766
> 
> Gorilla Ghani #3 at 30 days from flip
> ...


Looks like you’re inside, this was an outdoor freebie. Any hermi traits or anything one should know about that is going to run it indoors as well?


----------



## fartoblue (Dec 14, 2019)

Hello all, I am looking for a short bushy high yield Bodhi as I am restricted for height. I sort of semi scrog just to get them where I want but don't want to be caught out with a stretchy type. Maybe I should reword this, any Bodhi that doesn't stretch to much?

I have some SSDD and Hashplant V2 how do these two grow. I do have a higher grow room to accommodate taller plants.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 14, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> Hello all, I am looking for a short bushy high yield Bodhi as I am restricted for height. I sort of semi scrog just to get them where I want but don't want to be caught out with a stretchy type. Maybe I should reword this, any Bodhi that doesn't stretch to much?
> 
> You will find short phenos in all of his 88G13 papa crosses. I actually have one that is about 9 inches tall and is 8 months old. I just can’t get rid of it, it’s too cute.


----------



## fartoblue (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks, is the 88G13 sire the same as 88G13/HP sire of the Lemon Hashplant V2?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> Hello all, I am looking for a short bushy high yield Bodhi as I am restricted for height. I sort of semi scrog just to get them where I want but don't want to be caught out with a stretchy type. Maybe I should reword this, any Bodhi that doesn't stretch to much?
> 
> I have some SSDD and Hashplant V2 how do these two grow. I do have a higher grow room to accommodate taller plants.


I grew SSDD and she hermed on me badly. I wasn't the only one. Anyway I've heard their later SSDD did not have that issue. My SSDD was stocky and about 4'. I usually feed higher N in the first two weeks of flower to control stretch a bit. I just moved a couple of Space Monkeys and Blueberry Hashplants into the flower room to flip Monday, looking forward to it.

I just finished chopping this sweetie, Bodhi's Snow Temple. She has a wonderful happy high profile. She was nice and bushy and about 3.5' tall.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 14, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> Thanks, is the 88G13 sire the same as 88G13/HP sire of the Lemon Hashplant V2?


Yes


----------



## grohio (Dec 14, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> Hello all, I am looking for a short bushy high yield Bodhi as I am restricted for height. I sort of semi scrog just to get them where I want but don't want to be caught out with a stretchy type. Maybe I should reword this, any Bodhi that doesn't stretch to much?
> 
> I have some SSDD and Hashplant V2 how do these two grow. I do have a higher grow room to accommodate taller plants.


Im currently running a black lotus from bodhi. Its a strong short plant with no stretch in flower. High yielder and has a great smell. Grapey, alcoholy, red wine smelling with a bit of rotten. Very surprising to me considering the snow lotus dad.


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 14, 2019)

grohio said:


> Im currently running a black lotus from bodhi. Its a strong short plant with no stretch in flower. High yielder and has a great smell. Grapey, alcoholy, red wine smelling with a bit of rotten. Very surprising to me considering the snow lotus dad.


That is likely the mom. I think it was stated previously that Bodhi selected the Snow Lotus male because it was not dominant.


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 14, 2019)

Hoodies are live on etsy. Description is on Mrs. Bodhi's IG. DO NOT mention seeds anywhere or you won't get the promo.


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 14, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Hoodies are live on etsy. Description is on Mrs. Bodhi's IG. DO NOT mention seeds anywhere or you won't get the promo.


Is it a random pack?


----------



## Boosky (Dec 14, 2019)

the real mccoy said:


> Is it a random pack?


I would like to know as well, thank
you


----------



## bythekasiz (Dec 14, 2019)

Boosky said:


> I would like to know as well, thank
> you


----------



## Boosky (Dec 14, 2019)

yeah got that part, wanting to know if someone had any insight to the exact hybrid being offered. Sorry, should have been more specific.


----------



## Bodean (Dec 14, 2019)

End of week 6 Wolfpack.


----------



## bythekasiz (Dec 14, 2019)

Boosky said:


> yeah got that part, wanting to know if someone had any insight to the exact hybrid being offered. Sorry, should have been more specific.


All good and my bad I was just posting for everybody. I couldn’t even find the hoodies when I searched. She should be more clear of what exactly is included and no one would bring it up in the store ha


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 14, 2019)

bythekasiz said:


> She should be more clear of what exactly is included and no one would bring it up in the store ha


The whole point is to be vague because it's an etsy sale I think


----------



## joeko420 (Dec 14, 2019)

Locked in my order. Cant imagine she/they would offer up anything but some fine freebies!


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 14, 2019)

She said it was a surprise. All she indicated was SS was a Sativa and Bodhi was a hybrid. Glad I got anything at all.


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 14, 2019)

$108 for a sweatshirt and a pack of seeds?


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 14, 2019)

the real mccoy said:


> $108 for a sweatshirt and a pack of seeds?


Usually 70$ for seeds and I assume 30$ for a sweater then shipping; all in all not a bad price.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 14, 2019)

Damn! Always the same story by the time I check: no xl's left. Maybe next time.

Bodhi related:
@Rosinallday DLA5 f2 getting cloudy and turning slightly purple, approaching her 8th week. 
Trichs are slick. She has a sweet smell.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 15, 2019)

Also bodhi related:
I found a bleeder in a cross containing his earlier 3 headed dragon from antenna seeds. This is antenna cookie haze #2. It's (bad dawg's gsc x 3 headed dragon(bodhi) x (antenna's 3dg13 male). The blood pic is poor quality, but it shows the dark tip.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Dec 15, 2019)

Jamaican Hashplant early in flower, currently has a faint smell of something like candied limes? I have another 6 ladies from this pack that are going into the flower tent tomorrow, lucky me. 

Theres a pack of Snow Leopard v2 branching out in the background too.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 15, 2019)

Boosky said:


> Looks like you’re inside, this was an outdoor freebie. Any hermi traits or anything one should know about that is going to run it indoors as well?


This is my second run with them indoors. I have kept cuts around since getting them as testers last year. The #3 plant from seed sprouted a few nanners out of the buds last time. I found zero seeds so no biggie. 

Cheers


----------



## Boosky (Dec 15, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Damn! Always the same story by the time I check: no xl's left. Maybe next time.
> 
> Bodhi related:
> @Rosinallday DLA5 f2 getting cloudy and turning slightly purple, approaching her 8th week. View attachment 4437212View attachment 4437213
> ...


me too no XL left


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 15, 2019)

the real mccoy said:


> $108 for a sweatshirt and a pack of seeds?


I think one of the last times it was a hoodie and two packs of seeds. It's Christmas and these are great people who do great work. 

You have free will just like the rest of us. Exercise it as you choose. 

Be well.


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 15, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I think one of the last times it was a hoodie and two packs of seeds. It's Christmas and these are great people who do great work.
> 
> You have free will just like the rest of us. Exercise it as you choose.
> 
> Be well.


I know it's hard to gauge the tone of text, but I wasn't being negative.


----------



## jp68 (Dec 15, 2019)

curious to see what shows up


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 15, 2019)

Anyone have any experience with the Temple of Apollo ?I have a few about two weeks into flower and have some curious leaves on them the two points on the bottom are smooth and curl away from the center just wondering if anyone has seen this?


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 15, 2019)

Ssdd. I flowered her small as I needed space in veg. Gonna try and hit her with some ufo pollen. I have 2 in veg too


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 15, 2019)

jonnyswerve said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Temple of Apollo ?I have a few about two weeks into flower and have some curious leaves on them the two points on the bottom are smooth and curl away from the center just wondering if anyone has seen this?


I have not but please continue to post pics. I am stepping into an A13 x A11 repopulation project as I type.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 15, 2019)

Bout 50 to 60% of the so cal and MSS have come down and hung still have 2nd half(s) tomorrow to do. God damn fed ex... bubble bags Tuesday delivery now... was supposed to be sunday. So glad to take these down, looking forward now! Day 72 today. Gsc will come down day 73 as well. I need to swap it up and I'm not the impatiant type at all... happy growing!


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 16, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Bout 50 to 60% of the so cal and MSS have come down and hung still have 2nd half(s) tomorrow to do. God damn fed ex... bubble bags Tuesday delivery now... was supposed to be sunday. So glad to take these down, looking forward now! Day 72 today. Gsc will come down day 73 as well. I need to swap it up and I'm not the impatiant type at all... happy growing!View attachment 4437723


Do you run into any issues hanging above your lights? Do the buds dry to quickly?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 16, 2019)

Anyone want to buy red eye Jedi from me ?


----------



## maple sloth (Dec 16, 2019)

Hey guys just want to drop in and share these OGKB x OMG testers on day 49 of flower.












and Mendo Purps x Wookie testers


----------



## bythekasiz (Dec 16, 2019)

Great Job Maple! Those look delicious and fat! Here is a few shots of my Mendo x Wookie, i took them just under 10 weeks, they are dry but i haven't tried them yet.


----------



## bythekasiz (Dec 16, 2019)

Here are the Mothers Milk x Wookie testers, they came out really nice and i am excited to run them in bigger pots. They really swell up nice!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 16, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Do you run into any issues hanging above your lights? Do the buds dry to quickly?



Honestly no I dont. I adjusted the envioment to where drying is acceptable. Think I'm about 50%-55% rh at 65 degrees. Light is now at 35 percent and cold no heat at all cold to touch. Will just be dark soon when rest come down.. if I still ran a se 1000 or de 1000 yes I'd have a major problem. The kids in the house so I figure better to dry in tent than my closet lol.... carbon filters already have a hard time near harvest. Without them you would smell it a mile off... good problem i guess as bad as it can be lol...

I have decided to take it all down today and move on at day 73. Gsc could have gone 75-77 I bet but its all cloudy so I'm not to to worried. Plus I have some moms that make it look like trash anyway. I hate when I take a cut and it ends up subpar to what I already have in stock so to speak. Now having said that I wish I could acquire a cut or 2 from here. Real fire in the bodhi thread!

Happy growing!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 16, 2019)

Swazi (Bodhi cut) x Aruba (Bodhi cut)... I researched and found one outdoor grow with minimal info/pics it was the Jaruban/Swaruban grow. I just got a pack of these and would like to know what I can to make a decision to run these outdoors this season or not. I used Google and got crap also. The IC thread just mentions them. The DBJ/GLG thread they got eaten by animals lol... so ANY info on these would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## maple sloth (Dec 16, 2019)

Very nice @bythekasiz . I hope mine develop some color like yours, that's beautiful. I think that bigger one of mine is going to take 10 weeks for sure.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice j1 hp supposed to move to flower next got a tad light. What yall think??? Run it??? Lollipop time! Almost tossed it as it got tired in 3 gal coots mix but think I'll give it a go and chance it. Opinions??? I need bodhi in my tent!

Happy growing


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 16, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I have not but please continue to post pics. I am stepping into an A13 x A11 repopulation project as I type.


Will do not much to see yet but I will try to post something every week or so.Really hard to find any info on Bodhi Apollo lines I have been looking for any photos that could give me any clue on what kind of phenos I could find but really can't find much. I have two phenos one short,bushy not much stretch I think those are the Apollo side from the father and a taller not so branchy phenos I am guessing is the Temple side from the mother. Can't wait for these I need some pineapple speed weed to get the day started right.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Dec 16, 2019)

jonnyswerve said:


> Will do not much to see yet but I will try to post something every week or so.Really hard to find any info on Bodhi Apollo lines I have been looking for any photos that could give me any clue on what kind of phenos I could find but really can't find much. I have two phenos one short,bushy not much stretch I think those are the Apollo side from the father and a taller not so branchy phenos I am guessing is the Temple side from the mother. Can't wait for these I need some pineapple speed weed to get the day started right.


I think bodhi is using the f3 of the genius pheno.









Apollo 11 Genius Pheno (Bodhi Seeds) :: Cannabis Strain Info


Brothers grimm cindy and apollo family releases have always been a treasure trove for quick finishing indoor sativa dominant plants,some people even say the closest they have ever gotten to the holy grail. it seems like c99 has gotten alot of attenti...




en.seedfinder.eu





That's his description of the f3 so short Pineapples that finish fast is about right.


----------



## Jonathn (Dec 17, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> Hey guys just want to drop in and share these OGKB x OMG testers on day 49 of flower.
> 
> View attachment 4437970
> 
> ...


 Your OGKB X omgLook a lot like the freebies I got from Bodhi Of the more cowbell remix.That one is a real Knock out and she packs Can get quite large. This is her with about a week and a half left to 88G13/Hash plant x OGKBShe does just as good indoors as she does outdoors great plant for a freebie it was really hard to pick up a keeperAll the females were very similar.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 17, 2019)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Anyone want to buy red eye Jedi from me ?


no but I'll give away some red eye jedi seeds to anybody who wants them instead.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 17, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Nice j1 hp supposed to move to flower next got a tad light. What yall think??? Run it??? Lollipop time! Almost tossed it as it got tired in 3 gal coots mix but think I'll give it a go and chance it. Opinions??? I need bodhi in my tent!
> View attachment 4438167
> Happy growing


I"d get ready to throw her into flower soon. My J1' probably stretched to double their size. such a lovely plant.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 17, 2019)

A year old bud of Lemon Lotus. It is great smoke that is nice and potent but I am certainly not a fan of the lavender. Keeps tricking my mind into thinking I am smoking potpourri lol 


Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Dec 17, 2019)

Space Monkey strikes me as Juniper, Lavender and turpentine. Also strikes me as loud. Also strikes me hard from the first draw.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> no but I'll give away some red eye jedi seeds to anybody who wants them instead.


Ill take ya up on that offer if its still there. How come no love for the Jedi out of curiosity?


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> no but I'll give away some red eye jedi seeds to anybody who wants them instead.


Are those red eye jedi f2 you made? I’m interested


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 17, 2019)

Temple of Apollo males starting to drop some pollen at day 16. There is actually two males stuck in this pot and I guess these are Apollo leaners .Going to be collecting pollen for f2s and maybe something in the future , I have a lone Secret Cheif up next hoping that is a female still have 7 more seeds to sprout really excited about what I will find in those.


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 17, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Fun problem! I'd pick the pack that's the most rare and just f2 the whole pack together. In this case I think it's the Temple of Apollo because of the Apollo dad that B has never used before (or not much) and could never use again. Maybe grow out 3 of each of the others and pick the best females to throw in the bunch to get pollen from the TOA males.
> 
> Then you can delve into the past of the parents' lines and get some cool variation for years. Added in with your other females you'll get a nice mix of genetics to play with while keeping it unique and more rare. But anyway you slice it you'll have plenty to play with.


I am in the middle of doing exactly this.I never could get any of Bodhi's Apollo lines so I thought I better grab the last pack of these and f2 them so I can have some Apollo seeds for years to play with and having Temple in there is just an added bonus. I ended up with four females and out of those I seem to have 3 Apollo leaners and one Temple leaner. The two males appear to be Apollo leaners we will see what the progeny look like this summer.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 17, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Ill take ya up on that offer if its still there. How come no love for the Jedi out of curiosity?


because fuck the guy reselling gear. I was gifted some f3's and I am currently making f4's to keep sharing. Nothing but love for g13 crosses here! 



bigbongloads said:


> Are those red eye jedi f2 you made? I’m interested


f3's I was gifted that I am taking to f4 open pollenation (well, a few males in a different room, collect all their pollen, mix it all up, and then apply liberally to 2 entire female plants.) I also plan to do this with the NL2x88G13 seeds I was gifted, but those probably wont be ready til summertime by the time I get it all wrapped up. About to throw all 10 Dumpster x 88g13 into flower, and the yager x 88g13 will be a few weeks behind that. same deal, all males will get pulled and their pollen harvested, then painted onto a couple branches of a couple females. Gonna have to hold onto those until given the go ahead to do more chucking with. I dont think I can give away any tester that is later to be sold, doesnt feel right. 

to everybody who is dm'ing me i'll get back to you when I can, nothing will be going out for a few weeks right now. i've been really busy, and all free time is spent trying to upgrade and streamline my grows. I will post more when I can. I also have some photos to dump when I get the chance. my last few plants have not been bodhi.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Dec 17, 2019)

Bodhi has such bad ass genetics


----------



## Boosky (Dec 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> no but I'll give away some red eye jedi seeds to anybody who wants them instead.


Message sent


----------



## Boosky (Dec 17, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> A year old bud of Lemon Lotus. It is great smoke that is nice and potent but I am certainly not a fan of the lavender. Keeps tricking my mind into thinking I am smoking potpourri lol
> View attachment 4438404
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 17, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> because fuck the guy reselling gear. I was gifted some f3's and I am currently making f4's to keep sharing. Nothing but love for g13 crosses here!


Ah I getcha. Much love man, keep me posted I'd love to test em out. I've been hunting for some good Skywalker (hence the Stinky Unicorn I picked up), but I really wanted to try the Red Eye Jedi but can't find any banks which still have it in stock, even headie is out. Contemplating crossing the Stinky Unicorn on itself to try to find the Skywalker and just pull it out but thats gonna take some time and space I dont have right now.


----------



## Nugbender (Dec 17, 2019)

Whats the highest CBG rich varieties that bodhi carries?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 17, 2019)

Nugbender said:


> Whats the highest CBG rich varieties that bodhi carries?


As far as I know Bodhi dont "carry"anything. He crosses what he feels is right and has testers prove it either way. If you want to pay for testing the many strains we are talking about I am sure you may find what you are looking for. Otherwise I hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Dec 17, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Ah I getcha. Much love man, keep me posted I'd love to test em out. I've been hunting for some good Skywalker (hence the Stinky Unicorn I picked up), but I really wanted to try the Red Eye Jedi but can't find any banks which still have it in stock, even headie is out. Contemplating crossing the Stinky Unicorn on itself to try to find the Skywalker and just pull it out but thats gonna take some time and space I dont have right now.


There’s also the Sky Lotus (v2) if you’re looking for Bodhi’s Skywalker crosses.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 17, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> There’s also the Sky Lotus (v2) if you’re looking for Bodhi’s Skywalker crosses.


Thank you!


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 17, 2019)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Anyone want to buy red eye Jedi from me ?


If you don't get any takers here, it's pretty common for guys to sell off packs on Instagram


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 18, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Ah I getcha. Much love man, keep me posted I'd love to test em out. I've been hunting for some good Skywalker (hence the Stinky Unicorn I picked up), but I really wanted to try the Red Eye Jedi but can't find any banks which still have it in stock, even headie is out. Contemplating crossing the Stinky Unicorn on itself to try to find the Skywalker and just pull it out but thats gonna take some time and space I dont have right now.


I would hold off on popping your stinky unicorn looking for Skywalker leaners. From my own experience and many others the PU F3 tends to really dominate . Which is fine seeing as how it is killer smoke. But maybe not so much for finding Skywalker. 

Cheers


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 18, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I would hold off on popping your stinky unicorn looking for Skywalker leaners. From my own experience and many others the PU F3 tends to really dominate . Which is fine seeing as how it is killer smoke. But maybe not so much for finding Skywalker.
> 
> Cheers


Good to know, ill probably pick up some Sky Lotus then. I figure the SL isnt too dominant so the Skywalker should be able to push through, hopefully


----------



## chiefer888 (Dec 18, 2019)

@reallybigjesusfreak are you still working on doing that Apollo 11 preservation? If I recall correctly you were going to take Bodhi’s f4 up to f5.


----------



## grohio (Dec 18, 2019)

My last 4 raspberry sunshine seeds went into paper towels last night. Fingers crossed for some lovely ladies.


----------



## mrrager420 (Dec 18, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> All true. Constant learning and improving. Sometimes you get a gut feeling it’ll be meh. I have a friend who grows a ton of seeds out and keeps nothing. None. It drives me crazy cuz I’m a strain horder. I just always find a reason to keep a cut.


Well if you knew how much room i have to work with you'd see i can't keep cut after cut. I literally kept a clone of Hawaiian Skunk Haze alive for 18 months because i was so intrigued. She smelled tropical, like nothin i've smelled before and was definitely meant to be grown outdoors. Flowered her at 8 inches tall and she ended up being slightly over 4ft tall. Crazy! I did manage to make seeds with her so i'm excited about that. Usually if i don't clone i make seeds which i'm doing with both Blueberry Snow twins i have. So i will still have the genetics in the stash either way.


----------



## mrrager420 (Dec 18, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> When you say Blue Snow, is that another name for Blue Lotus (Blueberry x SL) or something different? I wonder if the Snow Lotus male can cause that to happen or is that strictly a trait of the mother and how she makes her "eggs". Or would it be a result of Bodhi's growing conditions when making the seeds? I find this a pretty cool topic.


Blueberry Snow is (Blueberry Indica x SL). Definitely cool how you can get a genetic copy of the mom, especially if the mom is hard to get or gone. I have no idea what causes this though. We may have to do a little digging to see if we can find answers.


----------



## mrrager420 (Dec 18, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Wow...don't underestimate your score. You got yourself an ELITE Blueberry clone! Elite enough that of all the blueberry cuts out there (how many thousands of DJ BB seeds do you suppose have been popped on the west coast), he chose THAT ONE to use. Dude...you hit the jackpot.


IDK what it is about that Blueberry mom but she brings out a blue hue in her offspring. Happened with the Blueberry Mountain and i see it in the BBS plants as well. Ok now that you put it like that i may have to clone them lol even though i'm making seeds with them. The bigger more vigorous twin is already in flower. The other twin is still in a solo ready for transplant. The 3rd female i feel is SL dom because of the growth habit. Totem pole.


----------



## mrrager420 (Dec 18, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'll give ya twenty bucks for it. Hell, let's make it twenty five.


 Lol or i could just send ya some free seeds from both plants when the time comes. So BBS bx and BBS F2s. I have no doubt that both will be great.


----------



## jp68 (Dec 18, 2019)

grohio said:


> My last 4 raspberry sunshine seeds went into paper towels last night. Fingers crossed for some lovely ladies.View attachment 4439030View attachment 4439031


Really been digging the LHB x SSDD keeper I'm running. Nice indica happy chill hybrid smoke with no couchlock and low tolerance buildup


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 18, 2019)

Gorilla Ghani #1 at day 32 from flip


#3 at day 33 from flip


Cheers


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 18, 2019)

mrrager420 said:


> IDK what it is about that Blueberry mom but she brings out a blue hue in her offspring. Happened with the Blueberry Mountain and i see it in the BBS plants as well. Ok now that you put it like that i may have to clone them lol even though i'm making seeds with them. The bigger more vigorous twin is already in flower. The other twin is still in a solo ready for transplant. The 3rd female i feel is SL dom because of the growth habit. Totem pole.


Good to hear your girls are all alive and thriving... I bet they're gonna be great. You know, until recently I wouldn't have been super excited about a Blueberry Indica either. Anything I've had that has blueberry involved has had a fuzzy headed middling buzz that I don't like much. But I think that's from Europeans watering down the strain to just a blueberry flavor. Apparently the real deal blueberry is just the opposite ... a very refined wonderful buzz. You should check out DJ Short's potcast if you haven't... it looks like you're entering blueberry world for a while... might as well hear what the man has to say. It's an interesting episode ... he has a very different approach than Bodhi (but very valid in a different way). Strikes me as a bit of a grumpy old man but he's had a lotta years to get beaten down by the biz. Congrats on your find, man!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 18, 2019)

mrrager420 said:


> Lol or i could just send ya some free seeds from both plants when the time comes. So BBS bx and BBS F2s. I have no doubt that both will be great.


If I didn't have so damn many seeds already I'd be excited to take you up on the offer... I'd love to try out the backcross. I'm only giving you $17.50 for the seeds though.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 18, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Gorilla Ghani #1 at day 32 from flip
> View attachment 4439102
> 
> #3 at day 33 from flip
> ...


Nice! I like the bud to wood ratio. Those girls have their priorities straight.


----------



## Nugbender (Dec 18, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> As far as I know Bodhi dont "carry"anything. He crosses what he feels is right and has testers prove it either way. If you want to pay for testing the many strains we are talking about I am sure you may find what you are looking for. Otherwise I hope you find what you are looking for!


I do appreciate your reply but that was not helpful one bit at all. You remind me of those that correct others on spelling and vernacular thats not like there own....


----------



## Nugbender (Dec 18, 2019)

jonnyswerve said:


> I am in the middle of doing exactly this.I never could get any of Bodhi's Apollo lines so I thought I better grab the last pack of these and f2 them so I can have some Apollo seeds for years to play with and having Temple in there is just an added bonus. I ended up with four females and out of those I seem to have 3 Apollo leaners and one Temple leaner. The two males appear to be Apollo leaners we will see what the progeny look like this summer.


Whered you the get those apollo from?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 18, 2019)

So what traits of 88G13/Hash plant are you guys liking the most?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 18, 2019)

Nugbender said:


> Whats the highest CBG rich varieties that bodhi carries?


The thing about Bodhi is that he doesn't so much create "strains" as release an ongoing flow of special plants matched up with each other. Data is often pretty limited on any particular cross... even the basic growing data, yet alone testing of cannabinoids. So it's going to be tough to get a very good answer to your question. I'd love to know myself. CBG and CBC too. The good news is that Bodhi seeks out unusual plants and I'm sure there are some freakish CBG and CBC genes somewhere in his stuff.... that's one of the things I'd love to find. We're probably gonna have to go on guesses based on the parents for now. I have a hunch the Appalachia and SSDD crosses might be the best bets but no real evidence.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 18, 2019)

Nugbender said:


> Whered you the get those apollo from?


Temple of Apollo is one of the only Bodhi Apollo hybrids that's easy to find now but he's done stuff in the past. I think he's cooled it on that line out of respect for Brothers Grimm coming back. Actually, ToA might be a good guess for high CBG... the descriptions of Temple make it sound like there could be some extra CBG there.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 18, 2019)

Nugbender said:


> I do appreciate your reply but that was not helpful one bit at all. You remind me of those that correct others on spelling and vernacular thats not like there own....


First, I would like to apologize if you took my comment the wrong way. I pay for testing myself and that is the only 100% way to know what you actually have in front of you. I dont know anybody that can look at a plant and say how much CBG it has. Unless you know someone that can... all the rest of us have to pay to find out. I can tell you that there is a strain called Y Greiga that a friend of mine was running that had unreal amounts of CBG and thats all I can offer. Again I do apologize if I came across as anything other than trying to help without any fluff @Nugbender .


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 19, 2019)

Nugbender said:


> Whered you the get those apollo from?


for our buddy shoe at headie gardens


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 19, 2019)

mrrager420 said:


> Lol or i could just send ya some free seeds from both plants when the time comes. So BBS bx and BBS F2s. I have no doubt that both will be great.


I making some Temple of Apollo F2 I would love to trade with you....I would love to try some Blueberry Snow mmmmmm.I miss my blueberries..


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 19, 2019)

Well I got a mix up going... starting from back left to right.
Back:
Space monkey 
Durangatang keeper cut from laplata labs
Ecsd x wcsd (over 20-25 YO)

Front L to R:
Huckleberry diesel from dynasty
Blueberry iced cream from red eye
Mass super skunk original cut (old as shit)

I never run 6 always 4 so I'd say in 5 days (day 2 since transplant) I'll flip em and throw up a 2nd trellis during the stretch. I'm already pissed I put 6 in lol.... and of course my j1 hp is greening back up (very late)... horse shit.... a healthy dose of gro kashi then covered kinda like a earth box is set up. Trying somthing new. Normally run barley straw and a 12 seed cover crop from BAS. Light down to 35 percent during transition... had to cut 8" tops out of the SM as it grew that fast in veg. Time will tell... wish me luck...


----------



## Nugbender (Dec 19, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> First, I would like to apologize if you took my comment the wrong way. I pay for testing myself and that is the only 100% way to know what you actually have in front of you. I dont know anybody that can look at a plant and say how much CBG it has. Unless you know someone that can... all the rest of us have to pay to find out. I can tell you that there is a strain called Y Greiga that a friend of mine was running that had unreal amounts of CBG and thats all I can offer. Again I do apologize if I came across as anything other than trying to help without any fluff @Nugbender .


No worries brother, thanks for your explanation. The reason I ask is because i'm from the PNW and out of the hundreds of test results of commercial flower, very little to none even hit the .5 - 1% CBGa level. I just finished piecing together my genomics set up with a mini PCR 16 well with blue tooth and reagents from medicinal genomics so I can do these tests myself.

Medicinal Genomics reagents don't tell your the % but more so if it has the allele for the CBG marker.

"Most cannabis plants can be classified into four groups based on their cannabinoids profiles: THCA-dominant Type I plants, THCA:CBDA hybrid Type II plants, CBDA dominant Type III plants, and CBG-dominant Type IV plants. Cultivators can use genetic screening tools that detect whether the THCA synthase gene and/or the CBDA synthase gene is present in a plant. Different combinations of results on the respective tests will indicate the plant type."


----------



## Nugbender (Dec 20, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> First, I would like to apologize if you took my comment the wrong way. I pay for testing myself and that is the only 100% way to know what you actually have in front of you. I dont know anybody that can look at a plant and say how much CBG it has. Unless you know someone that can... all the rest of us have to pay to find out. I can tell you that there is a strain called Y Greiga that a friend of mine was running that had unreal amounts of CBG and thats all I can offer. Again I do apologize if I came across as anything other than trying to help without any fluff @Nugbender .


Agreed, since CBGa is the stem cell of the plant it converts to everything else so by the time flowering is done its almost non existent. I know OregonCBD has bred CBG varieties as high as 20% CBG at full ripeness which is INSANEEEEE their White CBG. With THC levels at .3% , they are able to hunt and test at such a large scale and am so impressed with the work they have done! For any hemp farmers out there check these guys out, they will be leading the Hemp Seed production hands down.





__





Catalog I Oregon CBD I The Trusted Source for Feminized Hemp Seed


Browse our CBD, CBG, CBDV, CBGV, and autoflower feminized triploid hemp seeds. Home of Elektra, Hawaiian Haze, Lifter, Sour Space Candy, Special Sauce and Suver Haze CBD seeds; Stem Cell CBG, Sour G CBG, and White CBG seeds.



oregoncbdseeds.com


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 20, 2019)

Anyone have any recommendations on low odor strains. I'm thinking that the PNW hashplant X Snow Lotus might be my best bet , my Temple of Apollo I have at the moment are pretty mute so far but they are only about three weeks into flower.


----------



## jp68 (Dec 20, 2019)

Nugbender said:


> Agreed, since CBGa is the stem cell of the plant it converts to everything else so by the time flowering is done its almost non existent. I know OregonCBD has bred CBG varieties as high as 20% CBG at full ripeness which is INSANEEEEE their White CBG. With THC levels at .3% , they are able to hunt and test at such a large scale and am so impressed with the work they have done! For any hemp farmers out there check these guys out, they will be leading the Hemp Seed production hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe wrong but I believe his jungle spice was cbg heavy.Believe someone ran tests on it way back


----------



## Boosky (Dec 20, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Good to know, ill probably pick up some Sky Lotus then. I figure the SL isnt too dominant so the Skywalker should be able to push through, hopefully


I found two Skywalker leaners in a pack last year, very potent smoke! Some of the most potent smoke that I have found from Bodhi and I have ran quite a few.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 20, 2019)

jonnyswerve said:


> I making some Temple of Apollo F2 I would love to trade with you....I would love to try some Blueberry Snow mmmmmm.I miss my blueberries..


I miss blueberry as well, was very prominent in the 90’s here in Colorado. Would love to see that again or get my hands on a cut of something close.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 20, 2019)

jp68 said:


> Maybe wrong but I believe his jungle spice was cbg heavy.Believe someone ran tests on it way back


I don’t know if it is high CBG but it was unusual spicy smoke with a good kick to it. Not much variation pheno wise, all came out close to the same. First time my wife smoked it she literally said “this is spicy” not knowing what it was. I just laughed!


----------



## Boosky (Dec 20, 2019)

If anyone here that is in Colorado would like to try Jungle Spice I have a half pack that I would be willing to donate to them. Would say this might be a good one to open pollinate and unlock some pheno variation.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 20, 2019)

mothers milk 20 days in

black triangle

just starting to get fun, the mothers milk is most vigorous plant in the gardenfor sure. Black triangle bringing the early frost


----------



## MR>MCPOT (Dec 20, 2019)

Does anyone have any knowledge of flowering times for bodhi gear?

specifically SSDD, Lemon Penetration, Mothers Hashplant.

I have read back alot on this forum and it seems most of his stuff is on the longer end of flowering times.
i just ordered all of the above plus got 2 others (chem 1 x ssdd, lemon hashplant v2) for freebies.
there is little to no info on flowering times or yield on his gear from bodhi himself. that i could find anyways.
I am really hoping for the avg 9 weekers. not really interested in strains that take 10-11 weeks thats just to long for me. thats a crop less per year.
Any info is appreciated, I am very excited about running his gear for the first time as i have read pretty much nothing but good things about bodih, which is pretty rare for a breeder on the forums. Just kinda nervous the flowering times will be too long for my context.

Thanks. MR>MCPOT


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Dec 20, 2019)

SSDD 69-70 days

Mothers Milk 69-70 days

I have not run anything from B which didn't benefit from 69-70 days, lol!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 20, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> One of my favorite methods to test for mold resistance outdoors (other than actually seeing it in action before harvest lol) is to leave the stumps in the ground or if removed to place all of them in the same area and just watch and wait. The plants that are more mold resistant will hang in there green till the end... dry, no rot/mold. Most will show their weakness much sooner say maybe a week or two after chop. This has worked for me for decades and I try to tell any outdoor grower to test this out. it works. It all started 20+ years ago when a buddy of mine wanted a stump to make a pipe out of, after giving him 3 to choose from two rotted and he was left with no choice but the one that didnt. A lightbulb went off and I have tested this way successfully ever since.


and here is a pic of what I was talking about... SSDD x GG4 on the left (not the best mold resistance) but I will continue to run it because of the great high! These were both pulled and set aside at exactly the same time. The strain on the right I have been working with for quite a few years.


----------



## jp68 (Dec 20, 2019)

MR>MCPOT said:


> Does anyone have any knowledge of flowering times for bodhi gear?
> 
> specifically SSDD, Lemon Penetration, Mothers Hashplant.
> 
> ...


9 to ten weeks usually with his beans


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 20, 2019)

FlakeyFoont said:


> SSDD 69-70 days
> 
> Mothers Milk 69-70 days
> 
> I have not run anything from B which didn't benefit from 69-70 days, lol!




I have had this experience as well... in my room any bodhi has gone 70 days minimum. In fact even when most breeders claim say 8 weeks it's almost always 9 or 10 weeks. Not saying I have not had any plants at 8 weeks even 7-7.5 weeks def done. This is the norm... I'd say the better of the strains even heavy indica I like take at least 9 weeks. 8 possibly being in the harvest window but not what (most) would consider finished... JMO but i like most here cant even remember all the strains I've grown, I have a wee bit of room to speak about it. Also 90+ percent in a near to perfect environment. There is fast finishers for sure, just not always what is on the package (with some exeptions). Bodhi does seem more honest than most as far as time and I dont think he shortens it to sell more... ALOT OF BREEDERS DO!


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 20, 2019)

Boosky said:


> I found two Skywalker leaners in a pack last year, very potent smoke! Some of the most potent smoke that I have found from Bodhi and I have ran quite a few.


have you tried the red eye jedi, if so how does it compare ?


----------



## mrrager420 (Dec 20, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Good to hear your girls are all alive and thriving... I bet they're gonna be great. You know, until recently I wouldn't have been super excited about a Blueberry Indica either. Anything I've had that has blueberry involved has had a fuzzy headed middling buzz that I don't like much. But I think that's from Europeans watering down the strain to just a blueberry flavor. Apparently the real deal blueberry is just the opposite ... a very refined wonderful buzz. You should check out DJ Short's potcast if you haven't... it looks like you're entering blueberry world for a while... might as well hear what the man has to say. It's an interesting episode ... he has a very different approach than Bodhi (but very valid in a different way). Strikes me as a bit of a grumpy old man but he's had a lotta years to get beaten down by the biz. Congrats on your find, man!


I will definitely have to check out that podcast to get some info on the Blueberry. But to my knowledge this isn't the same blueberry DJ Short uses/used. I remember seeing packs that said 'djshort blueberry' but there were problems with it if i'm not mistaken so Bodhi started using the blueberry indica which is the one i have. I'm still confused on where it came from but maybe someone here can clear that up. Funny you mention it's effects because those are the same effects i felt smoking the blueberry mountain i had. Blah. Which is why i was originally thrilled with making more seeds than the actual cut itself. But i'll give it a chance. I did make BBM F2s and i also crossed it to a mountain temple and both were just all around better than the BBM. Took 2 cuts of the twin that's flowering now. Later i'll take cuts of the younger twin.


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 20, 2019)

Boosky said:


> I don’t know if it is high CBG but it was unusual spicy smoke with a good kick to it. Not much variation pheno wise, all came out close to the same. First time my wife smoked it she literally said “this is spicy” not knowing what it was. I just laughed!


when i ran it, there was a scrubbing bubbles smell to it once it was in the jar for a few weeks. very unique indeed. another pack to savor. i think it was congo x 88g13 ? i actually gave a pack away in 2015 to a worker at the ripleys in baltimore, wonder what he did with them.


----------



## mrrager420 (Dec 20, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> If I didn't have so damn many seeds already I'd be excited to take you up on the offer... I'd love to try out the backcross. I'm only giving you $17.50 for the seeds though.


To correct myself it will be BBS F2 and Blueberry Indica bx not BBS bx. Yeah i hear you on the seeds. I have so many that were bought and probably even more that i've made. Too many seeds, not enough space. Free means free. Don't go buy a car by yourself. You might get ripped off


----------



## mrrager420 (Dec 20, 2019)

jonnyswerve said:


> I making some Temple of Apollo F2 I would love to trade with you....I would love to try some Blueberry Snow mmmmmm.I miss my blueberries..


I would actually love to have some ToA F2s! That's actually a cross i've had my eyes on sense they dropped. Sounds like a plan. If you don't hear anything from me within 2 months regarding the seeds then just PM me.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 20, 2019)

mrrager420 said:


> I will definitely have to check out that podcast to get some info on the Blueberry. But to my knowledge this isn't the same blueberry DJ Short uses/used. I remember seeing packs that said 'djshort blueberry' but there were problems with it if i'm not mistaken so Bodhi started using the blueberry indica which is the one i have. I'm still confused on where it came from but maybe someone here can clear that up. Funny you mention it's effects because those are the same effects i felt smoking the blueberry mountain i had. Blah. Which is why i was originally thrilled with making more seeds than the actual cut itself. But i'll give it a chance. I did make BBM F2s and i also crossed it to a mountain temple and both were just all around better than the BBM. Took 2 cuts of the twin that's flowering now. Later i'll take cuts of the younger twin.


It's possible Bodhi dropped the DJ Short part or Blueberry overall due to said grumpy old man issues. Don't know. Just a guess. Did you buy that Blueberry Snow or was that a freebie/tester?


----------



## mrrager420 (Dec 20, 2019)

Boosky said:


> I don’t know if it is high CBG but it was unusual spicy smoke with a good kick to it. Not much variation pheno wise, all came out close to the same. First time my wife smoked it she literally said “this is spicy” not knowing what it was. I just laughed!


How many females did you get. I had 5 females i ended up with and they all looked and grew different. There were only 2 of those that started to look and smell the same once cured #2and #6. They have a slightly sweet smell and taste to them. #1 was a BEAST and the most unpleasent to smell. But grew the best. #3 is has a sharp citrus wake your brain up in the morning vibe to it. #4 was the smallest, frostiest of the bunch. It was the only one i could puff at night so i'm assuming it leaned more to the hashplant side.


----------



## mrrager420 (Dec 20, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> It's possible Bodhi dropped the DJ Short part or Blueberry overall due to said grumpy old man issues. Don't know. Just a guess. Did you buy that Blueberry Snow or was that a freebie/tester?


Could be. It's definitely possible. The BBS i got was a freebie as well as the BBM.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 20, 2019)

mrrager420 said:


> Could be. It's definitely possible. The BBS i got was a freebie as well as the BBM.


100% true. Bodhi said that on breedbay. Per Bodhi, "DJ likes his work sampled pure without being in a cross". Bodhi said all his blueberry stuff would be freebies after that. Pretty sure he shelved brother's grimm stuff at the same time as that's when he reemerged (mr. soul).


----------



## MR>MCPOT (Dec 20, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> I have had this experience as well... in my room any bodhi has gone 70 days minimum. In fact even when most breeders claim say 8 weeks it's almost always 9 or 10 weeks. Not saying I have not had any plants at 8 weeks even 7-7.5 weeks def done. This is the norm... I'd say the better of the strains even heavy indica I like take at least 9 weeks. 8 possibly being in the harvest window but not what (most) would consider finished... JMO but i like most here cant even remember all the strains I've grown, I have a wee bit of room to speak about it. Also 90+ percent in a near to perfect environment. There is fast finishers for sure, just not always what is on the package (with some exeptions). Bodhi does seem more honest than most as far as time and I dont think he shortens it to sell more... ALOT OF BREEDERS DO!


Yea I definitely agree about breeders shortening the flowering time to make the "strain" sound better or sell more. i have had a "sweet tooth" (atleast thats what i was told it was) cut around for almost ten years now that is actually done at the week 8 mark. only grown one maybe two other strains in the past that were done sooner but not by much. im perfectly okay with 9 weeks, thats the norm to me. 10 weeks ehh im okay with it if its some fire!! have you ran any of the crosses i mentioned? if so what were youre results?


----------



## Bodean (Dec 21, 2019)

Day 49 since flip Wolfpack . Smells like some Sunshine 4 I grew couple years back. Weird bud structure.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 21, 2019)

ALRIGHTY!!! Huge Bodhi collaboration project just dropped this am over at OES <<< linked to the packs. Limited to 50 packs each. I just got mine. Ancient OG crosses... BOING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 21, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> ALRIGHTY!!! Huge Bodhi collaboration project just dropped this am over at OES <<< linked to the packs. Limited to 50 packs each. I just got mine. Ancient OG crosses... BOING!!!!!!!!!!!!


I’ve been eyeing those as well. I’m debating between the SBSE or Tenzin 4 crosses. The Dogwalker would be cool too. What did you grab?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 21, 2019)

I grabbed one of each then went back and grabbed 2 more of the Kosher Kush x Ancient OG... I have a good friend that loves the KK. Should be a FUBAR cross. Nighty-Nite!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 21, 2019)

What is it about Ancient OG that made it so popular with Bodhi-ites over his other releases? It seems to be one of the most beloved out-of-stock ones. Is it something more than just the rarity of Irani genes.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Dec 21, 2019)

Starflight guava update


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Dec 21, 2019)

And sorry for the pink pictures. Battery was to low for flash lol


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 21, 2019)

Just dropped his collaboration with Green Bodhi at OES. Ancient OG crosses for $80 (twenty seeds) all proceeds go to Dalai Lama Library in New York.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 21, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> What is it about Ancient OG that made it so popular with Bodhi-ites over his other releases? It seems to be one of the most beloved out-of-stock ones. Is it something more than just the rarity of Irani genes.


Well... every Iranian OG I have had in my garden was absolutely killer stone to the bone. I have tested three of them and all tested over 22%, one almost hit 25%. Outdoors my IOG cut finishes FULLY around the 2nd-3rd week of August depending on the season and the plant date size etc... thats enough for me to like/try anything Iranian. As far as the Ancient OG well there are a few crosses out there that crush it outdoors, like 10+ lbs per plant (on the west-coast).


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 21, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> Well... every Iranian OG I have had in my garden was absolutely killer stone to the bone. I have tested three of them and all tested over 22%, one almost hit 25%. Outdoors my IOG cut finishes FULLY around the 2nd-3rd week of August depending on the season and the plant date size etc... thats enough for me to like/try anything Iranian. As far as the Ancient OG well there are a few crosses out there that crush it outdoors, like 10+ lbs per plant (on the west-coast).


Holy crap.... mid August in New England! That's enough for me too. Thanks for the response...you make a strong case. Guess I've gotta put yet another on the wish list.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 21, 2019)

Oh wait...you said west coast. If I recall, you grow in northern new england now (me too), right? Or do I have the wrong guy? Anything that finishes by Sept. 1 up here would be gold in my book. For breeding too.

When you say Iranian OG, you're talking about something different from Ancient OG , right? Or are you using the names interchangeably? Sorry if I'm being thick-headed here.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 21, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Oh wait...you said west coast. If I recall, you grow in northern new england now (me too), right? Or do I have the wrong guy? Anything that finishes by Sept. 1 up here would be gold in my book. For breeding too.
> 
> When you say Iranian OG, you're talking about something different from Ancient OG , right? Or are you using the names interchangeably? Sorry if I'm being thick-headed here.


@Nutbag Poster the Iranian OG I have (a cut) finishes here in New England in Aug. Careful with any old Iranian because they are used to create auto strains depending on the region they came from in Iran.

The Ancient OG is also an early Iranian from the 70's iirc and that was hit with B's Snow Lotus dad = Ancient OG.

The Ancient OG has been crossed to many other strains including the Afficianado Black Lime Reserve = Sprite and that has been grown on the west coast and given 10+ lbs per plant. Motherlode Gardens on IG uses AOG crosses a lot.

SO to review lol... the Snow Lotus has a more open Sativa structure and that would be why it opens-up the crosses and let them get huge outdoors. The AOG is known to add crazy vigor to crosses. The original packs (the early ones) had germ issues but if you can find an F2 or an already crossed strain you may do well in New England. I will be running some this season. I am out of space already so I may need to round up a few "partners" for some of my endeavors this outdoor season.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 21, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Nutbag Poster the Iranian OG I have (a cut) finishes here in New England in Aug. Careful with any old Iranian because they are used to create auto strains depending on the region they came from in Iran.
> 
> The Ancient OG is also an early Iranian from the 70's iirc and that was hit with B's Snow Lotus dad = Ancient OG.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the great info on Iranis! I've missed most talk about them it seems. They sound pretty unique. Have you tried DLA-6 or any other Iraqi stuff? I have a pack that I'm going to get into indoors when I get my show back on the road. I wonder if the Iraqis perform similarly outdoors.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 21, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Thanks again for the great info on Iranis! I've missed most talk about them it seems. They sound pretty unique. Have you tried DLA-6 or any other Iraqi stuff? I have a pack that I'm going to get into indoors when I get my show back on the road. I wonder if the Iraqis perform similarly outdoors.


The Iraqi used in DLA 6 was Stray's Ranya. Very special plant. There are a ton of post from tester stage to present day in Strayfox's thread.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 21, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> The Iraqi used in DLA 6 was Stray's Ranya. Very special plant. There are a ton of post from tester stage to present day in Strayfox's thread.


Thanks! I'll have to check out that thread for outdoor grows of the pure Ranya... don't know why that didn't occur to me. I've heard the raves about the Ranya ... lured me into the DLA-6 buy. I've also got a pack of Strayfox's Wonderland on the way as we speak too... Williams wonder x Sleeping Iraqi... my first Strayfox seeds. I'm a sucker for any oddball varieties. Strains from the mountains west of Afghanistan seem far rarer than all the stuff that comes from the mountains to the east (Kushes, Pakis, etc.)


----------



## Boosky (Dec 21, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> have you tried the red eye jedi, if so how does it compare ?


Getting my hands on a pack right shortly. No info as of now though.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 21, 2019)

mrrager420 said:


> How many females did you get. I had 5 females i ended up with and they all looked and grew different. There were only 2 of those that started to look and smell the same once cured #2and #6. They have a slightly sweet smell and taste to them. #1 was a BEAST and the most unpleasent to smell. But grew the best. #3 is has a sharp citrus wake your brain up in the morning vibe to it. #4 was the smallest, frostiest of the bunch. It was the only one i could puff at night so i'm assuming it leaned more to the hashplant side.


Three females out 5 seeds. All the same, so much you would of thought they were clones off same mom. All were beasts.
Thick, leathery, greasy buds.


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 21, 2019)

Temple of Apollo at 19 days starting to get a little frosty still not much smell coming from them kinda a faint fruity smell but I like them so far should make some good outdoor plants this coming summer.


----------



## steveydvee (Dec 21, 2019)

Hey wassup guys finally had my first harvest this year and grew a bunch of Bodhi gear. The Space Monkey grew the best in my cold outdoor southern Oregon weather, it flowed quickly and yielded well. The SSDD took too long to finish and my GSC x 88g13hp yielded way too low. I made a mistake and stuck a Sativa outside and it got murdered by the snow. So now I’m back on the hunt looking mainly for fast finishing strains with high yield. 88g13/hp crosses seems to fit the bill the best but I’m open to all suggestions. Any strain suggestions from anyone with experience would be appreciated thanks RIU!

Currently have my eye on; cluster funk, holly weed, Herer hashplant and black triangle. They all look fire! Out of these how do you think a particular one would yield?


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 21, 2019)

I have some Iranian OG bag seeds. The herb was super potent. Not sure if it's the clone or Dr. Greenthumb? That herb was coming from Norcal so maybe it was from seed. Dude also had MK Ultra which was dank


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 21, 2019)

steveydvee said:


> Hey wassup guys finally had my first harvest this year and grew a bunch of Bodhi gear. The Space Monkey grew the best in my cold outdoor southern Oregon weather, it flowed quickly and yielded well. The SSDD took too long to finish and my GSC x 88g13hp yielded way too low. I made a mistake and stuck a Sativa outside and it got murdered by the snow. So now I’m back on the hunt looking mainly for fast finishing strains with high yield. 88g13/hp crosses seems to fit the bill the best but I’m open to all suggestions. Any strain suggestions from anyone with experience would be appreciated thanks RIU!
> 
> Currently have my eye on; cluster funk, holly weed, Herer hashplant and black triangle. They all look fire! Out of these how do you think a particular one would yield?


I can offer you this... a big Black Triangle project with cold outdoor grows in northern michigan (I think). I doubt it's the best bet for yield but if you're interested....









Black Triangle


3/11/18 The earth is less 2 packs of seeds. Soon to be many more. Thanks for making these available Bodhi. Till next time, Keep it up!




www.z-labs.nl


----------



## budLIFE60 (Dec 21, 2019)

Some Prayer Tower (indica) coming along nicely...


Waiting to sex these before transplanting then into the 30 gallon pots, hoping to get 2-females in each. In the mean time enjoying watching them grow and getting some nice life in the 30 gal pots. This will be my first cycle in these LOS beds.


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 21, 2019)

budLIFE60 said:


> Some Prayer Tower (indica) coming along nicely...
> View attachment 4440985View attachment 4440990
> 
> Waiting to sex these before transplanting then into the 30 gallon pots, hoping to get 2-females in each. In the mean time enjoying watching them grow and getting some nice life in the 30 gal pots. This will be my first cycle in these LOS beds.


What grow bags are those?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 21, 2019)

steveydvee said:


> Hey wassup guys finally had my first harvest this year and grew a bunch of Bodhi gear. The Space Monkey grew the best in my cold outdoor southern Oregon weather, it flowed quickly and yielded well. The SSDD took too long to finish and my GSC x 88g13hp yielded way too low. I made a mistake and stuck a Sativa outside and it got murdered by the snow. So now I’m back on the hunt looking mainly for fast finishing strains with high yield. 88g13/hp crosses seems to fit the bill the best but I’m open to all suggestions. Any strain suggestions from anyone with experience would be appreciated thanks RIU!
> 
> Currently have my eye on; cluster funk, holly weed, Herer hashplant and black triangle. They all look fire! Out of these how do you think a particular one would yield?



If you look about a year back in my posts I posted on my clusterfunk. All living soil (roots organic dry nute box and couple small add ons) and I I prob posted a few pics. 3 gallon was 3oz(ish) and 7 gallon was like 7 or 8 oz. 6 or 8 week veg of I recall. You may find somthing way back, dont want to say somthing false as I honestly cant remember exactly. (To lazy to look) I think om close or on with weight # though. I can say of the 2 phenos I had they were fire. Still have 9 seeds to search at some point. Couple banana on one of them but no seed. I'd grow again in a heartbeat! BT I dont think will give you the weight part but fire I've heard is no problem... hope this helps. 




budLIFE60 said:


> Some Prayer Tower (indica) coming along nicely...
> View attachment 4440985View attachment 4440990
> 
> Waiting to sex these before transplanting then into the 30 gallon pots, hoping to get 2-females in each. In the mean time enjoying watching them grow and getting some nice life in the 30 gal pots. This will be my first cycle in these LOS beds.



Now as a person that is a massive no till fan and a fan of sustainable growing I can not wait to see more of this. 

Im in coots mix in a 4x4 GR living soil bed. (3rd run). I had always used smartpots or the like (3-100 gal indoor) but have had great luck as far as water use/retention/even watering etc. With the GR bed. Was a solid choice to go with fabric over plastic. I suggest checking them out. I'd never praise a company etc that I have not had good luck with. They just make solid pot or bed in my experiance. Everything looks as it should I look forward to seeing more of your grow! Best of luck!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 21, 2019)

Some Mendo purps x purp unicorn knocked up with hell’s angels Og x sunshine daydream.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 21, 2019)

I’ve heard you say you don’t count days ,”its ready when it’s ready “ and I agree but ball park that if you would from flip .


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 21, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> I’ve heard you say you don’t count days ,”its ready when it’s ready “ and I agree but ball park that if you would from flip .


If yer talkin to me, I took that one probably 11 weeks cause seed development. Was in no rush, figured let her mature. Probs got 100+ seeds, trying to figure out how to best distribute


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanx , just calibrating my old eyes making sure I’m still seeing true .


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 22, 2019)

Kromb said:


> View attachment 4431108
> View attachment 4431109
> Eternal Sunshine. Flowered from a baby seedling and got about 5 foot tall, bent her down a bit too. Mix of MH Hortilux Blue and CMH 4200k. The best terps that run, she was heaven to go smell every day. Pink lemonade banana candy! Extremely bright sparkly intense aroma. The dried and cured bud is practically the same. I was expecting a freakout sativa high but its really all good vibes, almost somewhat gentle but definitely lifts you up. The flavor is absolutely next level.
> 
> ...


Pink lemonade banana candy. You had me right there.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Dec 22, 2019)

MojoRizing said:


> What grow bags are those?


These are Geo Pots, they make really great fabric pots. Got them off BAS


----------



## budLIFE60 (Dec 22, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> If you look about a year back in my posts I posted on my clusterfunk. All living soil (roots organic dry nute box and couple small add ons) and I I prob posted a few pics. 3 gallon was 3oz(ish) and 7 gallon was like 7 or 8 oz. 6 or 8 week veg of I recall. You may find somthing way back, dont want to say somthing false as I honestly cant remember exactly. (To lazy to look) I think om close or on with weight # though. I can say of the 2 phenos I had they were fire. Still have 9 seeds to search at some point. Couple banana on one of them but no seed. I'd grow again in a heartbeat! BT I dont think will give you the weight part but fire I've heard is no problem... hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks @Diesel0889 super excited to get these no till pots off to a good start. I'll be adding some worms and beneficial bugs when I can. I almost went with the 4x4 GR beds myself just needed some mobility with these pots for my setup. Also running an adjusted coot mix  always pull good quality bud off each run even if I have issues

Will keep posting updates soon


----------



## maple sloth (Dec 22, 2019)

More of the OGKB x OMG


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 22, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> More of the OGKB x OMG
> View attachment 4441270


what strain is that in the back with those long spears


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 22, 2019)

So I pollinated my Temple of Apollo females at 20 days today using my two males I had .Both males we very similar nothing really standout about them but they aren't very old and usually after I pollinated something I usually get rid of it but I want to grow these out and actually flower them completely.I am wondering if I can spray a little bit of water on them each day to deactivate any new pollen that drops so I can maybe try to control it .I have my males in a different space but there is a possibility for new pollen to get to my girls but I don't want a full blown pollination .any thoughts fellas I appreciate any ideas on the subject really want to get to know my lines better and get a better idea of of how to select males.


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 22, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Some Mendo purps x purp unicorn knocked up with hell’s angels Og x sunshine daydream. View attachment 4441048View attachment 4441049View attachment 4441050


Good Lord those are gorgeous I can almost smell I'd love to try some of that lol


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 22, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> More of the OGKB x OMG
> View attachment 4441270


 This ^^^ is pretty bad ass. And those are some cool spears in the back. Donkey dicks is what those around me call them lol. Nice job..


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 22, 2019)

jonnyswerve said:


> So I pollinated my Temple of Apollo females at 20 days today using my two males I had .Both males we very similar nothing really standout about them but they aren't very old and usually after I pollinated something I usually get rid of it but I want to grow these out and actually flower them completely.I am wondering if I can spray a little bit of water on them each day to deactivate any new pollen that drops so I can maybe try to control it .I have my males in a different space but there is a possibility for new pollen to get to my girls but I don't want a full blown pollination .any thoughts fellas I appreciate any ideas on the subject really want to get to know my lines better and get a better idea of of how to select males.


There is really just too much risk involved. one single grain of pollen messes up your girls whole world. 

You can cut the flowering branches off and put the branches in a vase of water with a dash of bleach like you would with roses. This will keep the pollen down for a while but remember that you are still playing with fire.


----------



## maple sloth (Dec 22, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> what strain is that in the back with those long spears


That one is ogkb x omg also.


----------



## HamNEggs (Dec 22, 2019)

TK x Iraq tester pics. Each flower pic is from a different lady. Sour, skunky, burning plastic and sweet on the backend. What they lack in size they make up for in every other way so far.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Dec 22, 2019)

Hello Again fellow Bodhi heads,

Here we have *Prayer Tower Indica *(Lemon Thai F2 "Inkognyto's Indica pheno" x Appalachia)

Got 3 females, all grew into very well behaved bushes. About 2x stretch during flowering stage.

Pheno 1 - Tall and lanky bush, very similar to an OG kush plant, with extremely frosted nuggets growing down the vine. Smelled like creamy Irish Spring soap with a clean zesty citrus background; Tasted basically the same, very appealing. Effects were very calming and euphoric, a great social herb to mingle with friends. Also great to smoke before hiking. Stable plant with average yield, but amazing quality smoke. 

Pheno 2 - Looked very Green Crack/Appalachia dominant and was the best yielding pheno. Grow into a perfect 3-headed medium sized bush. Very fruity smelling in flower which turned into a more peppery, tangy fruit upon drying. Tastes like some sort of tropical fruit with peppery notes on the exhale. Very frosty as well and heavy yielding would make this a good production plant. Effect after smoking was a pretty strong cerebral high with a relaxed body; made me feel pretty lazy. Would be good for watching a movie with a friend.

Pheno 3 - Short bonsai bush with many tops, dense 1 gram popcorn buds all over the place. VERY tropical smelling, like a sharp fruit punch and fresh guava fruit, makes my mouth nearly salivate. Very loud & sticky buds. Tasted just like Hawaiian Punch with a slightly spicy/peppery background. Effects were strong and hits behind the eyes, very potent and long lasting. Has a good loose body feeling as well, but mainly felt in the head. A slightly racy, active buzz that can be confusing at times. Above average yield with heady, tropical fruit terps. 

A solid strain, would definitely grow it again.


----------



## Houstini (Dec 23, 2019)

A couple goji f2 males. Culled 2 males that were underperforming in my mix. 7 females left, culled 2 females as well in veg for same reason. Looking like a decent selection of f3s not sure if I should keep both males and OP using both, or wait for more development and run from the best flowering male.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 23, 2019)

Useful Seeds said:


> I touched base on this awhile back, if you can,please preserve these lines!! You absolutely do not need to know anything about breeding to preserve a line. If you are a grower that can identify the weak and undesirable traits in a line, cull them, then let the others get it on in an open pollination scenario, then you have preserved that line. The offspring will not be like the f1 generation that you started with, you actually open up a treasure chest of goodies!!! But you did in fact preserve the line.


[/QUOTE]
that is my mission for my old cultivars in seed form if they actually germ, preserve and then repro to let some lose so folks can get their blast form the past on so to speak. of course will use dome to try to make some memorable cultivars. limited, money, space, gear, and time. but i'm retired so to speak now so i'll die trying to get this shit done. that's fine by me. ha


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 23, 2019)

Congo kashmir x wookie, week 6 probably needs six more lol. Definitely a candy lemon/cherry smell. No side branching at all just straight dongs from the ground up 

Flash on/off


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 23, 2019)

Winter Solstice Blast Off! See y'all on the moon!


----------



## Stickyjones (Dec 23, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Winter Solstice Blast Off! See y'all on the moon!
> 
> View attachment 4441850View attachment 4441849


Hydrogen pyroxide to germ with?


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 23, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> Hydrogen pyroxide to germ with?


Yes, for surface sterilization


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Dec 23, 2019)

Dream Lotus #3 cruising along 4 weeks in. This one reeks of blueberry pancakes.


----------



## joeko420 (Dec 23, 2019)

My fundraiser Bodhi hoodie came in with the mystery Bodhi seeds I selected.

Tres Dawg x Wookie


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 23, 2019)

joeko420 said:


> My fundraiser Bodhi hoodie came in with the mystery Bodhi seeds I selected.
> 
> Tres Dawg x Wookie
> 
> View attachment 4442142


You selected the seeds or you selected the hoodie and the seeds were a surprise?

I ordered a Bohdi hoodie but if I end up with a tres dawg cross I will probably put mine up for someone else. I'm not a chem fan at all.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 23, 2019)

lol I was thinking the same thing... How the hell can you select a "mystery"?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Dec 23, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Yes, for surface sterilization


A few drops in water or just h2o2?


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 23, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> A few drops in water or just h2o2?


It's only 3% so I put about a capful in that beer sampling glass. I know people that use a 50/50 mix of H2O2 and warm water


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 23, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> You selected the seeds or you selected the hoodie and the seeds were a surprise?
> 
> I ordered a bohdi hoodie but if I end up with a tres dawg cross I will probably put mine up for someone else. I'm not a chem fan at all.


If you ever have a pack of beans you don't want let me know I have all kind of room in the fridge for them.


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 23, 2019)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> If you ever have a pack of beans you don't want let me know I have all kind of room in the fridge for them.


We should probably swap lists. I have a lot will never be close to the top of my priority list and I bet you do to.

If I got to grow out and try some of SkunkVA's cuts I might be a Chemdog fan. I have never had the real thing, just crosses.


----------



## joeko420 (Dec 23, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> You selected the seeds or you selected the hoodie and the seeds were a surprise?
> 
> I ordered a Bohdi hoodie but if I end up with a tres dawg cross I will probably put mine up for someone else. I'm not a chem fan at all.


selected the hoodie and then was able to select either a Bodhi seeds pack or Supernatural Selections seed pack. The cross for both wasn’t named hence the mystery. I selected the Bodhi option which was advertised as a hybrid drop. The SS was a sativa.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 23, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Winter Solstice Blast Off! See y'all on the moon!
> 
> View attachment 4441850View attachment 4441849





bongrip101 said:


> Flash on/off
> View attachment 4441711
> View attachment 4441710


My 2 females smelled like lemon/lime/sprite/hairspray/chemdog/lavendar/bodyfunk, etc..I'm not a good grower, so please do them justice. Super tasty herb.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Dec 23, 2019)

Starflight about to take off


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 24, 2019)

joeko420 said:


> selected the hoodie and then was able to select either a Bodhi seeds pack or Supernatural Selections seed pack. The cross for both wasn’t named hence the mystery. I selected the Bodhi option which was advertised as a hybrid drop. The SS was a sativa.


I got the hoodie and the ss beans. Super happy and it's a cool hoodie. Hawaiian x Colombian x Afghan. I'm now wondering about all these 

Is the Hawaiian the same lineage as the blood dragon? It only says Hawaiian, not Hawaiian sativa. Is the Colombian Mango Biche? Is the Afghan OMG? Would love to know more about these. And which is the father? Is the father Afghan or Colombian x Afghan?


----------



## Stickyjones (Dec 24, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> It's only 3% so I put about a capful in that beer sampling glass. I know people that use a 50/50 mix of H2O2 and warm water


Thats a great idea, i noticed some foreign growth on some gg4 Lbl seeds i germed recently.. they were ok but ive lost some to mold in the papertowel before


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 24, 2019)

Just put 2 Lucky Charms, 1 Dank Sinatra, 1 NL#5 F3 all from Bodhi in paper towels on the cable box. Hoping for all males actually. Stoked


----------



## Ohwolfie (Dec 24, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Been smoking my 3 different Cherry Queen phenos over the last few days. Think i've found a nice one!
> 
> None of them stretched very much, and they are not very vigorous in veg. Saying that, i did top the beejesus out of them, so that would have made a difference to the stretch.
> I wouldn't grow the CQ's without topping, because of the mould risk.
> ...


It's a smoke report like this that makes me want to grow my pack of Cherry Queen out. Very nice report @johnnie twosheds. 

Just curious if you still have any Cherry Queen remaining in your jars, and what if any additional smells you're noticing now as opposed to when you wrote this report. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Dec 24, 2019)

Better pics of starflight guava


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 24, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> We should probably swap lists. I have a lot will never be close to the top of my priority list and I bet you do to.
> 
> If I got to grow out and try some of SkunkVA's cuts I might be a Chemdog fan. I have never had the real thing, just crosses.


I have more seeds than I could pop in a life time I believe last count was 315 strains but that doesn't include the container with hundreds of random not labelled strains and seeds from 2000 era. So yes we should swap lists at some point. 

I wish I had access those 1337 cuts of SkunkVA or the Chems just to see what they're all about.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 24, 2019)

Ok even the fluff I thought I should have cut off on the mass super skunk is plain fire... An s1 and/or bodhi Male is a fabulous idea. This shit is fire and very loud... the real deal... happy to have it and think I can do better with it. This is just lower fluff and still rock hard and sticky. I'll try for a better pic in time and post..

Anyone use the dm800 or 1005 rosin press or the ebay knock offs. This would be a fabulous concentrate I'd imagine..
I need to get rid if an elbow and cant think of a better way..


Happy growing!


----------



## Kromb (Dec 24, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> Swazi (Bodhi cut) x Aruba (Bodhi cut)... I researched and found one outdoor grow with minimal info/pics it was the Jaruban/Swaruban grow. I just got a pack of these and would like to know what I can to make a decision to run these outdoors this season or not. I used Google and got crap also. The IC thread just mentions them. The DBJ/GLG thread they got eaten by animals lol... so ANY info on these would be greatly appreciated.


I am growing em now, indoors (I love running long sativas inside...) anyways if I find anything good I'll be sharing it probably on IG @massmedicalstrains2.0


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 24, 2019)

Kromb said:


> I am growing em now, indoors (I love running long sativas inside...) anyways if I find anything good I'll be sharing it probably on IG @massmedicalstrains2.0



Generous of you. Very kind! Good luck with em!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 24, 2019)

Well shit if im the only one up wrapping..... merry christmas bodhi family and RIU members! And a happy growing new year! May you be blessed with big buds and a smooth year..


----------



## steveydvee (Dec 24, 2019)

Any suggestions on a high yielding early finishing strain? There are just so many options. I heard the 88g13hp is good for finding early finishers. So far through research I heard these strains were good for yield.

Lemon hashplant v2, time bandit, blue sunshine, mango hashplant, space monkey

I’m also thinking of these due to the 88g13hp and the appeal but unsure if they will produce.

Hollyweed, cluster funk, black triangle

Main concern is with the yield and it has to finish before the first frost which comes very early (late September early October). What do you or do you not suggest?


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Dec 25, 2019)

steveydvee said:


> Any suggestions on a high yielding early finishing strain? There are just so many options. I heard the 88g13hp is good for finding early finishers. So far through research I heard these strains were good for yield.
> 
> Lemon hashplant v2, time bandit, blue sunshine, mango hashplant, space monkey
> 
> ...


I'm trying grandma's hashplant and more cowbell next year outdoors at 43° N. I was recommended grandma's hashplant by a outdoor grower in Canada who tests Bodhi seeds. I'm trying more cowbell because I like cookies.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 25, 2019)

steveydvee said:


> Any suggestions on a high yielding early finishing strain? There are just so many options. I heard the 88g13hp is good for finding early finishers. So far through research I heard these strains were good for yield.
> 
> Lemon hashplant v2, time bandit, blue sunshine, mango hashplant, space monkey
> 
> ...


I know hillbill has found the 7 week pheno is space monkey, I dont think you're gonna get any quicker than that, and I know that they LOVE that smoke. I'd reccomend time bandit purely because I think it would be a knockout smoke, but cant attest to how quick it would finish.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 25, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Ok even the fluff I thought I should have cut off on the mass super skunk is plain fire... An s1 and/or bodhi Male is a fabulous idea. This shit is fire and very loud... the real deal... happy to have it and think I can do better with it. This is just lower fluff and still rock hard and sticky. I'll try for a better pic in time and post..
> 
> Anyone use the dm800 or 1005 rosin press or the ebay knock offs. This would be a fabulous concentrate I'd imagine..
> I need to get rid if an elbow and cant think of a better way..
> ...


I've had my eye on your old clone grows... this is exciting news... glad to hear the MSS lives up to the hype. I'm also the guy who keeps hounding you to cross it with a nice ASS. . I have a pack of ASS and one of Wolfpack if you like the idea of either of those and can't track one down.

Merry Christmas to you and all you other cool-ass Bodhi-ites!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 25, 2019)

steveydvee said:


> Any suggestions on a high yielding early finishing strain? There are just so many options. I heard the 88g13hp is good for finding early finishers. So far through research I heard these strains were good for yield.
> 
> Lemon hashplant v2, time bandit, blue sunshine, mango hashplant, space monkey
> 
> ...




I think @CopaGenetics had some fantastic early finishers. Least 1 of them bodhi I THINK anyway... I'd message him. Even if he did not run them he has good knowledge of bodhi and may be able to give you a solid answer. Seeds are always a game IMO, one pheno 8 weeks and others 10 etc... I think I remember somthing bodhi that came down early for him this year. Worth a ask I suppose.. very cool member! Also many others that frequent the bodhi thread can give you a trustworthy answer.... outside I wont speak out of place. I've run only a little bodhi outdoor..

Think I should filp 12/12 tonight. Christmas seems suiting for that. All including the space monkey (back left) came out of its funk now that it's got free range in the bed. Lots of roots under plastic sheet. If I wait I'll be overgrown bad... flip today and 2nd trellis in a weeks time for further training... then pray by spring I have a second flower tent! Maybe Santa will visit me late this year... yesterday in pic. Everything greening back up from being late on transplant...


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 25, 2019)

steveydvee said:


> Any suggestions on a high yielding early finishing strain? There are just so many options. I heard the 88g13hp is good for finding early finishers. So far through research I heard these strains were good for yield.
> 
> Lemon hashplant v2, time bandit, blue sunshine, mango hashplant, space monkey
> 
> ...


@steveydvee Depending on your plant count (if any) you may try a 88g13hp cross AND a Wookie cross, both of those dads should produce solid and relatively early finishers. For the record many strains I have run outdoors are minimally affected by frost. It's the moisture and zero air circulation (no wind after rain) that really hurts the girls outdoors. If you are in pots you can always use a clone/seedling mat under the pot to keep the root zone warmer. I cut a chunk of that blue foundation foam out, lay that on the ground/growing surface then the heat mat, then the overflow tray, then the pot. That right there will buy you a few extra days/weeks combined with a few other tricks. Good luck and happy growing!


----------



## Michigan man (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone started a couple strains last month time bandit x5 and supersilver hashplant x5.Good news is 4 of 5 Time Bandit were female with one male id say 2 different phenos just not sure wich is wich 3 are taller branchy and 2 (including the male are short and bushy im looking more for the hashplant side of this cross can anybody i.d maybe wich ones look hashplant phenoish


----------



## Michigan man (Dec 25, 2019)

Also had the damndest thing happen with my supersilver hashplant though they were 2 weeks younger than my time bandits and they all been under 24 hours of light always and they all 5 grew nuts normally i have good luck wit the females but not this time crazy though they were maybe 8 inches tall ander 24 hour light cycle and straight grew noticeable nuts (shaking my head ) ill post picks later have to get them of my phone to confirm im right but i know nuts when i see them lol


----------



## steveydvee (Dec 25, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> @steveydvee Depending on your plant count (if any) you may try a 88g13hp cross AND a Wookie cross, both of those dads should produce solid and relatively early finishers. For the record many strains I have run outdoors are minimally affected by frost. It's the moisture and zero air circulation (no wind after rain) that really hurts the girls outdoors. If you are in pots you can always use a clone/seedling mat under the pot to keep the root zone warmer. I cut a chunk of that blue foundation foam out, lay that on the ground/growing surface then the heat mat, then the overflow tray, then the pot. That right there will buy you a few extra days/weeks combined with a few other tricks. Good luck and happy growing!


Ah so that’s what happened to my silver mountain plants outdoors. I got hit by some really early snow but they weren’t covered up yet. The next day I finished my greenhouse on the side that got hit and they all died miserably. The side that was covered up was still lush and green was even during temps below 32.
My space monkey outdoors grew the best out of all. Produced quite well also so I’m trying it again this year. As much as I’d like to clone To know what I’m getting having no taproot in huge 400 gallon smart pots seems counter productive yield wise. Any strain suggestions? There is just so many wookie and hashplant crosses.


----------



## steveydvee (Dec 25, 2019)

Okay so an update on further research currently I’m dead set on these strains. I have just been researching the mother crosses that had wookie or 88g13hp dad and a few other outside those studs. The ones that showed above average yield I kept around.

Blue sunshine (blue dream crosses always tend to yield well)

Guava wookie (stardawg crosses yield well alongside the earlier flowering from the wookie)

Lemon g hashplant v2

Time Bandit (White Fire by OG Rascal showed great yields)

Space Monkey (7 week Pheno and crazy terps)

Hollyweed (Because Kevin Jodrey cant stop raving about it so I gotta give it a try, medium to low producer I would assume but resistant to mold and bad weather and produces killer smoke)

Looks like it’s going to be one hell of a growing season to come! Variety always excites me


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 25, 2019)

steveydvee said:


> Okay so an update on further research currently I’m dead set on these strains. I have just been researching the mother crosses that had wookie or 88g13hp dad and a few other outside those studs. The ones that showed above average yield I kept around.
> 
> Blue sunshine (blue dream crosses always tend to yield well)
> 
> ...



Tons of monkey on here. I'd suggest looking back 2 or 3 months at the guava wookie a member posted. Shame I cant remember his name as it's a worthy mention. All phenos looked exceptional. From seed I'd put my money on it based on what's been posted here. If your lucky the member I speak of will pop in... good luck with your hunt.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 25, 2019)

Type guava wookie in the search bar and look for @Hot Diggity Sog post. Damn nice looking if I do say so. This was who I was talking about.. happy growing!


----------



## steveydvee (Dec 25, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Tons of monkey on here. I'd suggest looking back 2 or 3 months at the guava wookie a member posted. Shame I cant remember his name as it's a worthy mention. All phenos looked exceptional. From seed I'd put my money on it based on what's been posted here. If your lucky the member I speak of will pop in... good luck with your hunt.


Thanks for the plug in! I went through and saw some awesome photos of him showcasing his Lemon Hashplant and the Guava Wookie! Both look exceptional. We shall see how they do outdoors in Southern Oregon weather.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 26, 2019)

Space Monkey's half sister, Phone Home is worth a recommendation here. As is Soulmate!


----------



## steveydvee (Dec 26, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Space Monkey's half sister, Phone Home is worth a recommendation here. As is Soulmate!


I've actually tried Soulmate and got all males haha but they all looked amazing and grew really strong. How is Phone Home? How does she produce? Honestly not expecting much due to the Triangle Kush while having superb smoke I heard was a low yielder. I read this somewhere while researching Black Triangle.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 26, 2019)

Phone Home is excellent and goes 8-9 weeks at most. Sticky and loud as a herd of Monkeys. Strong effects with a plant that about grows itself. No intersex noted.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 26, 2019)

I wonder if Bodhi's ever approached the challenge of breeding some varieties that prioritize speed and yield. A special male that boosts both traits would make a pretty great new Bodhi line.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 26, 2019)

steveydvee said:


> I've actually tried Soulmate and got all males haha but they all looked amazing and grew really strong. How is Phone Home? How does she produce? Honestly not expecting much due to the Triangle Kush while having superb smoke I heard was a low yielder. I read this somewhere while researching Black Triangle.




Some TK crosses do yield quite well. I only had one pheno of love triangle, a tk cross. I cant speak on LT as a whole but mine was exceptional. I posted yield a ways back. If my memory serves it landed between 8 or 9 oz. Maybe the other parent gave it the yield but I was told by a few that it looked like a TK leaner. 6 week veg maybe 8. Look back in my posts...Take it as you wish, just saying some surprise you! My LT did not make the keeper tent but not many do. Good enough that I think one of remaining 10 seeds may yield a keeper. Good luck and happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 26, 2019)

Anyone here ever press any nugs in the duleytek dm800? It's a baby press but a few vids I saw looked like it worked well. I plan to buy a bigger model in the near future but hey what the hell at 10 pounds it may just live in my duramax on the go! Clusterfunk, silver mountain, love triangle and soon space monkey dabs and home made carts! Going to get fun soon! Now I just need a 2nd flower tent..damn... 

If anyone in the bodhi thread has experience with this please let me know what you thought. I have seen a few post that say with good bud 15-23 % is achievable even with only 1000lbs pressure. Time will tell... I got it because I have like 6 half gallon jars and few gallon bags that need to be gone to save space.. nevermind the trim...


----------



## torontoke (Dec 26, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I wonder if Bodhi's ever approached the challenge of breeding some varieties that prioritize speed and yield. A special male that boosts both traits would make a pretty great new Bodhi line.


Unfortunately those two traits don’t really go together very well and usually one comes at the expense of the other.
Perhaps it’s a perspective thing tho because if you run a few cycles of 7-8 weeks vs 8-10 then it means you get an extra harvest per year so technically yielding like a boss.
I asked bodhi about which line was the quickest and he said the Wookiee crosses were probably a week or two faster then the hp crosses.
Don’t sleep on the Sakura it has some 7 and 8 week phenos that yield amazing and taste even better. 
Hope everyone had a safe happy holiday


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 26, 2019)

torontoke said:


> Unfortunately those two traits don’t really go together very well and usually one comes at the expense of the other.
> Perhaps it’s a perspective thing tho because if you run a few cycles of 7-8 weeks vs 8-10 then it means you get an extra harvest per year so technically yielding like a boss.
> I asked bodhi about which line was the quickest and he said the Wookiee crosses were probably a week or two faster then the hp crosses.
> Don’t sleep on the Sakura it has some 7 and 8 week phenos that yield amazing and taste even better.
> Hope everyone had a safe happy holiday


I'm with you...if you chase both speed and yield, you're going to have to sacrifice something in the end product (see Critical and the zillion european "Mega Super Critical Chronic"s). It isn't the direction I'm interested in personally but a valid breeding objective would be to obtain the highest quality possible while guaranteeing speed and yield. He has the genetic arsenal to do it if he cared to I think Again, I'm not sure I'd care to if I were in his shoes, but if he really rocked it, it could be a very huge hit.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 26, 2019)

"I asked bodhi about which line was the quickest and he said the Wookiee crosses were probably a week or two faster then the hp crosses."

That's great to hear that confirmed from the boss's mouth. That's a pretty big difference too. Thanks!


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 26, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Anyone here ever press any nugs in the duleytek dm800? It's a baby press but a few vids I saw looked like it worked well. I plan to buy a bigger model in the near future but hey what the hell at 10 pounds it may just live in my duramax on the go! Clusterfunk, silver mountain, love triangle and soon space monkey dabs and home made carts! Going to get fun soon! Now I just need a 2nd flower tent..damn...
> 
> If anyone in the bodhi thread has experience with this please let me know what you thought. I have seen a few post that say with good bud 15-23 % is achievable even with only 1000lbs pressure. Time will tell... I got it because I have like 6 half gallon jars and few gallon bags that need to be gone to save space.. nevermind the trim...


Looks too small, I have 4x7 low temp cage with a harbor freight press more expensive but i press at least 22grams at a time..even at that rate it takes forever


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 26, 2019)

I think c99 would be the best strain to grow if you're concerned about speed and yield.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 26, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Looks too small, I have 4x7 low temp cage with a harbor freight press more expensive but i press at least 22grams at a time..even at that rate it takes forever



O shit I'll spend a weekend when I dont have the kiddo. I plan on having somthing along the rosin tech smash etc. When I have the coin. This one will be a travel rig or somthing eventually ya know. Getting a gram or 2 I dont imagine wont take all day. A few vids I watched looks like it does quite well for being a baby. I appreciate you getting back at me. Trust me a bigger better one is in my future as well. I have a couple strains that I feel will do quite well. I'm just excited but having said that I'm not setting my expectations above where they should be. A few guys hit 20-23% with good bud. Cant complain for the size. I'll be letting RIU know if its complete shit or a decent small press trust me. 

I may end up with a HF press like you or a 10 ton dabpress etc who knows?

Happy growing!


----------



## maple sloth (Dec 26, 2019)

OGKB x OMG day 62 she's gettin there.




Mendo Purps x Wookie


----------



## steveydvee (Dec 26, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> I think c99 would be the best strain to grow if you're concerned about speed and yield.


Just read up on that strain and geez it does look promising! Too bad I can’t find any that Bodhi has worked with. I might just mix and match brothers Grimm genetics this year also.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 27, 2019)

torontoke said:


> Don’t sleep on the Sakura it has some 7 and 8 week phenos that yield amazing and taste even better.
> Hope everyone had a safe happy holiday


How was the smell profile on this one? I have heard one very good report about sweet cherry.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 27, 2019)

On the issue of speed and yield, I just noticed the descriptions on Soraya :

(seedfinder) "Soraya cannabis seeds by Bodhi are incredible easy and nice for your grow, this very nice strain is recommended for indoors and especially outdoors you can get amazing big plants. The flavour of this Afghanistan x Snow Lotus blend is very nice, a very fruity smell with a nice touch of musk that satisfies every lover of strong oldschool-hybrids. It is really a quick and fat strain that is named after the great queen of Afghanistan and for sure...Soraya is a queen in your garden that you want to grow again and again! "

(jbc) "... This quick, fast, and fruity variety will develop extremely potent green nuggets. Lavish yields are expected in 8 weeks from clone"

Best part is it's a freebie at GLG right now.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 27, 2019)

steveydvee said:


> Just read up on that strain and geez it does look promising! Too bad I can’t find any that Bodhi has worked with. I might just mix and match brothers Grimm genetics this year also.


What a lot of people don't realize is that Cinderella 99 (C99) is just a backcross of Jack Herer bag seed Mr. Soul found in Amsterdam. You'll never know who the original sperm donor is in the line. C99 is an okay plant but way overrated and backcrossing is not something that's particularly good for the gene pool. I think that's why B stays away from it.

Herijuana was the fastest flowering plant I've ever grown and I had one that looked finished at 45 days! It was pretty crazy and very strong narcotic.

I think the best way to find a super fast flowering plant is buy seeds from a reputable breeder (like Bodhi) and run a pack or two and you might find a faster finisher. If still no luck, perhaps f2 them and select from the fastest flowering girls. Good luck!


----------



## torontoke (Dec 27, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> How was the smell profile on this one? I have heard one very good report about sweet cherry.


Every single one I grew smelled like sweet cherry or grape candy with a splash of eucalyptus.
Dense solid buds with positive uplifting effects imho


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 27, 2019)

Gorilla Ghanis #1 and #3 at day 42 from flip

#1 



Cheers


----------



## lukio (Dec 27, 2019)

waddup Bodhi peeps. hope ya'll had a nice xmas

41 new Bodhi beans for next year. Guava Wookie, Chem Kesey, Clusterfunk and Black Triangle


----------



## steveydvee (Dec 27, 2019)

Anyone have experience with Temple of Apollo?? Since we are on the topic of C99, I've been looking around a bit and saw this strain available. I checked the genetics of where it came from and the Apollo 11 F3 is a cross of Brothers Grimm's C99 x Genius. Quick flowering sativa dominant?! I'm game.

I couldn't find much detail on the Temple but if I'm correct it's a SSH x William Wonders. And from what I've heard locally William Wonders grows amazing out here. I think I may gave this a try also.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Dec 27, 2019)

Another starflight guava update one plant. One 60 dollar led


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 27, 2019)

Sun ra got the chop at day 65
Healthy easy to grow plant. Small but dense frosty nugs. She has a grapefruit floral skunky funk smell, very strong.


----------



## Senokai (Dec 27, 2019)

lukio said:


> waddup Bodhi peeps. hope ya'll had a nice xmas
> 
> 41 new Bodhi beans for next year. Guava Wookie, Chem Kesey, Clusterfunk and Black Triangle
> View attachment 4444055


Badass Setup!!


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 28, 2019)

steveydvee said:


> Anyone have experience with Temple of Apollo?? Since we are on the topic of C99, I've been looking around a bit and saw this strain available. I checked the genetics of where it came from and the Apollo 11 F3 is a cross of Brothers Grimm's C99 x Genius. Quick flowering sativa dominant?! I'm game.
> 
> I couldn't find much detail on the Temple but if I'm correct it's a SSH x William Wonders. And from what I've heard locally William Wonders grows amazing out here. I think I may gave this a try also.


Running a few at the moment they are about 4weeks into flower and I'm really liking them.Apollo side are nice and bushy and the temple has alot more stretch but they smell so good straight pineapple with a little skunk to it.I can't wait to see what they do outside this year.


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Dec 28, 2019)

Could I please get some recommendations for some feminized indicas from Bodhi please ? Thank you...


----------



## mindriot (Dec 28, 2019)

Yesyes3000 said:


> Could I please get some recommendations for some feminized indicas from Bodhi please ? Thank you...


 I'm pretty sure Bodhi doesn't release feminized seeds


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 28, 2019)

Yesyes3000 said:


> Could I please get some recommendations for some feminized indicas from Bodhi please ? Thank you...


You sure can. I recommend none seeing as how Bodhi doesn't make fems  
As for indicas his 88g13/hp crosses are popular. 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2019)

Soulmate and Black Triangle as well as Cobra Lips and Secret Chief when you can get it. The Chief is very strong and can throw you to the couch and sit on you!


----------



## steveydvee (Dec 28, 2019)

jonnyswerve said:


> Running a few at the moment they are about 4weeks into flower and I'm really liking them.Apollo side are nice and bushy and the temple has alot more stretch but they smell so good straight pineapple with a little skunk to it.I can't wait to see what they do outside this year.


Update me on harvest! I would like to how long itll take to flower out . Pineapple skunk sounds amazing.


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 28, 2019)

Temple of Apollo pollination for f2s looks to be successful it's going to be fun looking forward to putting these outdoors.Really liking these smells like sweet pineapple and doesn't stink the whole house up.The Temple pheno I am really looking forward to I love my sativas if you haven't grabbed any of these and you like the Apollo I would buy them again.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Dec 28, 2019)

@hillbill do you prefer soul mate or phone home? what differences have you noticed between the two?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2019)

Both excellent with more sedate effects with soulmate both are excellent and also loud. Working on last of Soulmate now. Couple of these turned gold in cure


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 28, 2019)

A few more shots of Gorilla Ghani #3 from today, day 44 from flip . ( sorry to those sick of my spamming pics of her ) She is fading and bringing on the beautiful colors just like the seed plant did last time. If I remember right I harvested the seed plant at day 60. By the looks of things the clone run could come down a full week earlier. 




Don't sleep on this cross because it is a freebie and says " outdoor " 

Cheers


----------



## Bodean (Dec 28, 2019)

Wolfpack 56 days since flip


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 28, 2019)

Bodean said:


> Wolfpack 56 days since flip
> View attachment 4444798View attachment 4444799View attachment 4444800View attachment 4444801


As a proud and excited owner of a pack of Wolfpack, I thank you for a (possible) glimpse into my future. I want those buds!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 28, 2019)

@Bodean
What do they smell like right now? Anybody else here have experience with Wolfpack?


----------



## Bodean (Dec 28, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> What do they smell like right now?


Kind of a slightly sweet chem smell.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 28, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> A few more shots of Gorilla Ghani #3 from today, day 44 from flip . ( sorry to those sick of my spamming pics of her ) She is fading and bringing on the beautiful colors just like the seed plant did last time. If I remember right I harvested the seed plant at day 60. By the looks of things the clone run could come down a full week earlier.
> View attachment 4444731
> View attachment 4444732
> View attachment 4444733
> ...


Wow, that's a fast one. Day 44! Well done!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 28, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Wow, that's a fast one. Day 44! Well done!


According to my journal of the run from seed I harvested #3 on day 57 from flip not 60, at about 10% amber trichs which is my norm. I will start looking at trichs tomorrow but I doubt these have much more then 7-10 days left. #1 is going to go slightly longer by the looks of it. I harvested #1 on day 56 on the seed run.

Cheers


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 28, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> According to my journal of the run from seed I harvested #3 on day 57 from flip not 60, at about 10% amber trichs which is my norm. I will start looking at trichs tomorrow but I doubt these have much more then 7-10 days left. #1 is going to go slightly longer by the looks of it. I harvested #1 on day 56 on the seed run.


What kind of smoke did you get out of the first run? Apologies if you've answered this already.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Dec 28, 2019)

She's already starting her trichs!


----------



## Michigan man (Dec 28, 2019)

(Shakin my head not sure what to do lol) so i started 5 of my supersilver hashplants a little over a month ago had them on 24 hour cycle last week I noticed they all had nanners was like wtf they showed sex at a month old under 24 then I picked one to keep with my time bandits today I was cleaning and dialing in my exhaust and I look over at the male and noticed what i thought had to b saw dust or something on one of the leaves and realized he had dropped pollen (wow) so with my exhaust and fans going when I decide to flower my time bandits will they possibly get pollinated From this not that it would b a bad thing I just don’t want a bunch of seedy stash


----------



## dankbydrew (Dec 28, 2019)

Dang @Michigan man . I just popped a pack of super silver hashplants, wonder if they didn't like 24hrs. Spritzing with water will kill any pollen.


----------



## Michigan man (Dec 28, 2019)

Yeah i gonna have to do that tonight than for letting me know whats up dankbydrew didnt know how this was gonna work out real bummed about this though my 2 fav strains was stoked oh well got 5 more think ill throw them in water tonight think maybe ill go back to 18/6 schedule


----------



## GreenTools (Dec 28, 2019)

Michigan man said:


> Yeah i gonna have to do that tonight than for letting me know whats up dankbydrew didnt know how this was gonna work out real bummed about this though my 2 fav strains was stoked oh well got 5 more think ill throw them in water tonight think maybe ill go back to 18/6 schedule


I used to root clones under 24 hours straight, but after doing a side by side test, I'm sure in my setup 18/6 clones rooted faster, and were less prone to stunting when shifting out of the clone room into the veg room. I pop hundreds of seeds each year of various lineages, and this is what works best for me. Looks like you are going to have a bunch of seeds to play with, if the females are fertile and the pollen is viable....


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 28, 2019)

Michigan man said:


> Yeah i gonna have to do that tonight than for letting me know whats up dankbydrew didnt know how this was gonna work out real bummed about this though my 2 fav strains was stoked oh well got 5 more think ill throw them in water tonight think maybe ill go back to 18/6 schedule


You shouldn't get any seeds if you haven't started flowering anything yet. You need a grain of pollen to contact a "hair" and pollen loses viability pretty quickly even without misting it. You don't have much to worry about, particularly if you spray some water on things. Maybe I'm misunderstanding your situation though. You might even be able to salvage some successful females if you got them vegging comfortably again. Probably wise to toss them but they may not be a lost cause if you really wanted to save them.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 28, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> What kind of smoke did you get out of the first run? Apologies if you've answered this already.


#3 is all GG#4 and #1 is a knockout indica that reeks of pinesol cleaner.

Cheers


----------



## GreenTools (Dec 28, 2019)

Bodean said:


> Kind of a slightly sweet chem smell.


Thank you. I still have a couple packs of those, I have been thinking of getting into eventually. But right now have a couple females of corey cut x g13/hp, amrita, genius thai, and some of my own work I have been grinding out which comprises of bodhis LHBx wookie x (chemd x blood orange f2) ...


----------



## Michigan man (Dec 28, 2019)

huh u think i could put them in my closet in the back under 18/6 just to see what happens it would b nice to get at least one girl outta the time i put into them hell she would have 4 guys to mate with would that b a tiny open pollanation just backwards then normal lol


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 28, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> You shouldn't get any seeds if you haven't started flowering anything yet. You need a grain of pollen to contact a "hair" and pollen loses viability pretty quickly even without misting it. You don't have much to worry about, particularly if you spray some water on things. Maybe I'm misunderstanding your situation though. You might even be able to salvage some successful females if you got them vegging comfortably again. Probably wise to toss them but they may not be a lost cause if you really wanted to save them.


If there are preflowers... and there usually are, its the best of both worlds... you get a small batch of beans and you also get to smoke sinsemilla!


----------



## GreenTools (Dec 28, 2019)

On a side note, I had a male cherrywine f3 ( high cbd hemp plant) that was pollinating a separate project while I had a veg room about to be flipped... after the harvest of the 2nd room, I found each plant had seeds at the base of a bunch of buds... so if you have a few pistils ready, and any pollen ready....


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 28, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'm with you...if you chase both speed and yield, you're going to have to sacrifice something in the end product (see Critical and the zillion european "Mega Super Critical Chronic"s). It isn't the direction I'm interested in personally but a valid breeding objective would be to obtain the highest quality possible while guaranteeing speed and yield. He has the genetic arsenal to do it if he cared to I think Again, I'm not sure I'd care to if I were in his shoes, but if he really rocked it, it could be a very huge hit.


I have a pack of Jahruba and I remember reading that Bodhi selected a quick flowering Jamaican to reduce flowering time. I'm sure it still takes a while to flower, but he tried to breed down the flowering time.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 28, 2019)

Yesyes3000 said:


> Could I please get some recommendations for some feminized indicas from Bodhi please ? Thank you...


For feminized indicas: CSI, Heisenbeans, Useful, Delicious Seeds. I haven't grown any useful yet (have regs in the vault), but the rest were super stable and fire. I picked up some Katsu and Strayfox fems, but haven't grown them yet. 

Bodhi has fire regs, no fems though


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 28, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> If there are preflowers... and there usually are, its the best of both worlds... you get a small batch of beans and you also get to smoke sinsemilla!


Crap. I gave bad info. Forgot about that. But I don't think there's any risk of heavily seeded buds anyway. Not the disaster I think he feared.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 28, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Crap. I gave bad info. Forgot about that. But I don't think there's any risk of heavily seeded buds anyway. Not the disaster I think he feared.


you just overlooked the preflowers lol, no biggie. I always look forward to them, they are the first and they are almost always the ripest, fattest, sexiest beans on the vine when dusted! Outdoors they are kinda like a mini insurance policy if the strain goes way past your "season" and dont finish per-se.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 28, 2019)

I just checked on the Bodhi Philanthropic Ancient OG beans that were over at OES and the listing is GONE... so unless somebody bought all of them then something is up. If anybody has any inside info and cares to share... I'm all ears. I was hoping to snag another pack of the Sour Best Shit Ever x Ancient OG for a buddy. Oh well!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 28, 2019)

Michigan man said:


> huh u think i could put them in my closet in the back under 18/6 just to see what happens it would b nice to get at least one girl outta the time i put into them hell she would have 4 guys to mate with would that b a tiny open pollanation just backwards then normal lol


I'd probably do that myself. I don't know much about vegging with a full 24 but I'd have to think it's at least a bit stressful. They may settle in happily with 18. Keep a close eye on them in flower but I say give it a try if you're not eager to start fresh. You might want to get a second opinion though...I've already made one false statement today.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 28, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> Dang @Michigan man . I just popped a pack of super silver hashplants, wonder if they didn't like 24hrs. Spritzing with water will kill any pollen.


It's a nice cross. Popped one seed and got a Hashplant pheno. Real nice smoke and easy to grow.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 28, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> I just checked on the Bodhi Philanthropic Ancient OG beans that were over at OES and the listing is GONE... so unless somebody bought all of them then something is up. If anybody has any inside info and cares to share... I'm all ears. I was hoping to snag another pack of the Sour Best Shit Ever x Ancient OG for a buddy. Oh well!


I’m curious to know as well


----------



## dankbydrew (Dec 28, 2019)

Michigan man said:


> Yeah i gonna have to do that tonight than for letting me know whats up dankbydrew didnt know how this was gonna work out real bummed about this though my 2 fav strains was stoked oh well got 5 more think ill throw them in water tonight think maybe ill go back to 18/6 schedule



Happy to help! Big ups @Schwaggy P and his thread for the info. Best of luck Michigan man. I'll be sure to report back if I find anything funny or particularly special with my SSHP.

I didn't have any Bodhi females this time around, but I have found some really special GAS (Starfighter x Mac) x Terpenado ladies from a pollen chuck I made last round. Wild grape and lime terps so far.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Dec 29, 2019)

2 months cured 
SSDD.. fell on the carpet during photo shoot.. fucking cat fur

Lucky Wookie V2

Secret Chief 


Gold Star x snow lotus


----------



## hillbill (Dec 29, 2019)

dankbydrew said:


> Dang @Michigan man . I just popped a pack of super silver hashplants, wonder if they didn't like 24hrs. Spritzing with water will kill any pollen.


Some of the tropical ancestors in Haze plants have not seen days of more than about 13 hours.


----------



## mrrager420 (Dec 29, 2019)

Boosky said:


> Three females out 5 seeds. All the same, so much you would of thought they were clones off same mom. All were beasts.
> Thick, leathery, greasy buds.


Sounds similar to the #1 i had. I'm sure outdoors she would've done great x3!


----------



## BasementFunk (Dec 29, 2019)

Hey Guys,

Lots of good stuff on here. Thanks everyone for posting. I am going to go with my first Bodhi Grow and I need help with a recommendation on a 3rd pack from GLG. Right now, I'm going with Space Cake and Granola Funk. I was looking any of these as a final pack (or something you recommend) thunder wookie, cosmic serpent, cherry trance, and blue sunshine.

Any help? Happy New Year!


----------



## Boosky (Dec 29, 2019)

mrrager420 said:


> Sounds similar to the #1 i had. I'm sure outdoors she would've done great x3!


Yes this is one that should be done outdoors. Just has that thickness to it, built for survival if you know what I mean. Buds indoor were heavy and they stood tall with no additional support needed.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 29, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> I just checked on the Bodhi Philanthropic Ancient OG beans that were over at OES and the listing is GONE... so unless somebody bought all of them then something is up. If anybody has any inside info and cares to share... I'm all ears. I was hoping to snag another pack of the Sour Best Shit Ever x Ancient OG for a buddy. Oh well!


OES is getting a restock


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 29, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> OES is getting a restock


I was told there were only 50 packs total of each cross... I know for a fact that the kosher kush and dogwalker most likely sold out. BUT they showed over 40 in stock for a couple of them and then they all just disappeared. There is no more link on the navigation... weird. If they sold out then where did the page go? I'm not asking you, just wondering out loud. I used the site's search function and it returns with: "no products were found matching your selection".


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 29, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Gold Star x snow lotus
> View attachment 4445222


What's the smoke from the Goldstar Lotus like? I haven't come across a final report from anyone yet. I have a pack and I don't even have a guess as to what the end product will be like.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Dec 29, 2019)

Nutbag Poster said:


> What's the smoke from the Goldstar Lotus like? I haven't come across a final report from anyone yet. I have a pack and I don't even have a guess as to what the end product will be like.


It’s got a spicy piney/lime kind of smell. Took a while for her to finish. It’s Def a day smoke, but not super racy. I like it a lot


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 29, 2019)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> It’s got a spicy piney/lime kind of smell. Took a while for her to finish. It’s Def a day smoke, but not super racy. I like it a lot


Ah...that sounds good. Thanks! How long did it take you?


----------



## Boosky (Dec 29, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Some of the tropical ancestors in Haze plants have not seen days of more than about 13 hours.


I do 14 hrs when I sprout seeds. Trying to replicate nature more. Then go up to 16 hrs a couple weeks later after they sprout. Never do I go 24 hrs, had an old head tell me one time "How would you like to go without sleep". Makes sense if you ask me, plus I save on electricity.


----------



## Michigan man (Dec 29, 2019)

Boosky said:


> I do 14 hrs when I sprout seeds. Trying to replicate nature more. Then go up to 16 hrs a couple weeks later after they sprout. Never do I go 24 hrs, had an old head tell me one time "How would you like to go without sleep". Makes sense if you ask me, plus I save on electricity.


----------



## Michigan man (Dec 29, 2019)

makes sense ive always done 24 but under flouresents this time it was 600w mh im going 18/6 now then graduate to 12/12


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 30, 2019)

Does anyone have any experience with the Kodama (Lush x Strawberry Milk) really interested in this especially the Lush (Kush x loa) side of it...


----------



## Stickyjones (Dec 30, 2019)

jonnyswerve said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Kodama (Lush x Strawberry Milk) really interested in this especially the Lush (Kush x loa) side of it...


I have a round of kodama that ill be flowering in a few weeks, its my first run of it so idk what itll bring but will post some updates on here.. if you google @plantmoreseeds lush laos the first result is a pic of the mom


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Dec 30, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> It's a smoke report like this that makes me want to grow my pack of Cherry Queen out. Very nice report @johnnie twosheds.
> 
> Just curious if you still have any Cherry Queen remaining in your jars, and what if any additional smells you're noticing now as opposed to when you wrote this report.
> 
> Thanks again!!


Thanks Ohwolfie, and you're welcome.

Unfortunately the Cherry Queen that i've got in the jars hasn't really progressed in the aroma department. It's still got a bit of pine to it but i'm not getting much cherry anymore. It still smokes well with a very nice uplift to start followed by a creeping body stone, but in all honesty i preferred it when it was fresh. I've got a cutting of it a couple of weeks into flower and this time i'll let her go the full eleven weeks and see what's what. I probably didn't let the CQ's reach their full potential first time round so please don't let my opinion put you off sowing those beans.

A week ago I harvested five Soulmate and three of my SSDD keeper and the place was like a glue factory! Resin all over the shop. My SSDD is the frostiest plant i've ever come across and i've been growing for 18 years. These Soulmate's come a close second, they're just so fookin sticky.
A friend who helps with the harvest was jokingly complaining that he had to change his gloves far too often. Everything was stuck to everything. 
Really looking forward to sampling the Soulmates. Easy to grow ( apart from varying heights ) and very nice to look at. One faded to a mixture of burgandy & bronze, stunning looker! 

All the best & happy growing.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Dec 30, 2019)

steveydvee said:


> Any suggestions on a high yielding early finishing strain? There are just so many options. I heard the 88g13hp is good for finding early finishers. So far through research I heard these strains were good for yield.
> 
> Lemon hashplant v2, time bandit, blue sunshine, mango hashplant, space monkey
> 
> ...


I've grown four different females of Blue Sunshine and none of them were big yielders, average at best for me. Also none finished before 65 days.

atb


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 30, 2019)

Michigan man said:


> (Shakin my head not sure what to do lol) so i started 5 of my supersilver hashplants a little over a month ago had them on 24 hour cycle last week I noticed they all had nanners was like wtf they showed sex at a month old under 24 then I picked one to keep with my time bandits today I was cleaning and dialing in my exhaust and I look over at the male and noticed what i thought had to b saw dust or something on one of the leaves and realized he had dropped pollen (wow) so with my exhaust and fans going when I decide to flower my time bandits will they possibly get pollinated From this not that it would b a bad thingView attachment 4444937 I just don’t want a bunch of seedy stash


i'd gladly trade you for any beans produced from the mishap...


----------



## budLIFE60 (Dec 30, 2019)

Prayer Tower Update:
Things are coming along! Transplanted into 6 inch pots recently and next move will be into the 30 gal pots after sexing. Hoping to get these under some LEDs soon once I get my other room cleared out and these will go in. 



Also popping some chem d x sunshine daydream


----------



## Stickyjones (Dec 30, 2019)

budLIFE60 said:


> Prayer Tower Update:
> Things are coming along! Transplanted into 6 inch pots recently and next move will be into the 30 gal pots after sexing. Hoping to get these under some LEDs soon once I get my other room cleared out and these will go in.
> 
> View attachment 4446568
> ...


Hell yeah! Chem d x ssdd sounds like a winner for sure


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 30, 2019)

jonnyswerve said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Kodama (Lush x Strawberry Milk) really interested in this especially the Lush (Kush x loa) side of it...


I have a pack of the Purple Laos in the vault. Lush = suge pure kush cut (bubba style) x Laos (Purple/Green Muang Sing Landrace Sativa). I think there was info on the Laos on Breedbay. You're gonna have a bunch of different phenos with those genetics. Pure Kush x Laos x OG Kush x Bubba Kush x Sour D x afghani

Edit: Laos is a super skinny leaf'd sativa. Probably hard to grow indoors. Sorry, stoned, haven't grown them yet. Just my guess.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 30, 2019)

Well most have healed up after transplant... started some training. The SM in back left is growing wild still. 12/12 today. Have a good feeling. Liking the plastic down. Earthbox style. At transplant I watered 10 gallons. This was 13 to 16 days ago. Another 5 gallon pail tonight. I'm loving the new schedule and the plants are to. Very impressed! Especially the healing they have done short term.. I love low maintenance fire! I can also thank fluence for the perfect spectrum and easy environment control..


Malted barley this week. Gro kashi for next week. Wanting to drop another 2000+ worms in the bed not knowing how many are in there. The plastic seems to take some work out of it with no I'll effects thus far. Some roots crawled to the top but it's not going to slow them down. Seems to keep co2 level at 900-1350 ppm naturally as well. Third run in so a healthy compost layer on top is established and the plastic has been acting as my mulch layer and working well...
2nd trellis going on I assume in 5 to 10 days depending on stretch speed...

Very impressive grows in this thread! Happy to be a part of it! Happy growing!


----------



## MojoRizing (Dec 30, 2019)

@Diesel0889 What lights are those? Looks like either Fluence or Thinkgrow.


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 30, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> I have a pack of the Purple Laos in the vault. Lush = suge pure kush cut (bubba style) x Laos (Purple/Green Muang Sing Landrace Sativa). I think there was info on the Laos on Breedbay. You're gonna have a bunch of different phenos with those genetics. Pure Kush x Laos x OG Kush x Bubba Kush x Sour D x afghani
> 
> Edit: Laos is a super skinny leaf'd sativa. Probably hard to grow indoors. Sorry, stoned, haven't grown them yet. Just my guess.


any plans to f2 the purple laos?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 31, 2019)

MojoRizing said:


> @Diesel0889 What lights are those? Looks like either Fluence or Thinkgrow.


looks like an older Spyder. I have the 2i's and they dont adjust.


----------



## steveydvee (Dec 31, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> I've grown four different females of Blue Sunshine and none of them were big yielders, average at best for me. Also none finished before 65 days.
> 
> atb


Thank you for the info brudda I’m surprised the blue dream Phenos didn’t yield much


----------



## steveydvee (Dec 31, 2019)

johnnie twosheds said:


> I've grown four different females of Blue Sunshine and none of them were big yielders, average at best for me. Also none finished before 65 days.
> 
> atb


Out of all the genetics you did grow which ones finish the quickest and/or yielded the most?


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 31, 2019)

Temple of Apollo at 29 days making some f2s for the 2020 outdoors.I can't get over how fast cannabis produces seed this is only 9 days from pollination.I can't wait to see these babies under the big blue sky this spring.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 31, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> looks like an older Spyder. I have the 2i's and they dont adjust.



You got it @CopaGenetics... spyder x plus. Hell of a light eh? How you liking the 2 version. My buddys have them and notice no difference but just as good. Maybe a tad more efficient and the design imo was made much sturdier...


----------



## Stickyjones (Dec 31, 2019)

@jonnyswerve this is kodama about 12 weeks from birth.. i have 8 and they all look about the same, with big fat hybrid leaves. This one is untopped, i did top a few and they are bushier but leaves are smaller and dont look quite as good to me.


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 31, 2019)

I accidentally forgot about this tiny Secret Chief female and she got pollinated by the Temple of Apollo could be interesting hybrid . SFV hashplant with the pineapple sativa sounds pretty nice we will see....


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 31, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> @jonnyswerve this is kodama about 12 weeks from birth.. i have 8 and they all look about the same, with big fat hybrid leaves. This one is untopped, i did top a few and they are bushier but leaves are smaller and dont look quite as good to me.


Hell yeah those are looking good please keep us posted when you start flowering them. I have been wondering alot about these as far as which side they lean to looks like the strawberry milk side by those leaves .I think the Lush would right up my alley for me.


----------



## Stickyjones (Dec 31, 2019)

jonnyswerve said:


> Hell yeah those are looking good please keep us posted when you start flowering them. I have been wondering alot about these as far as which side they lean to looks like the strawberry milk side by those leaves .I think the Lush would right up my alley for me.


I sure will, gonna flip them im a couple weeks.. im hoping one of the girls expresses some influence from the laos, i wanna check out the primortal magic b was talking about in his description of her.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 31, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> You got it @CopaGenetics... spyder x plus. Hell of a light eh? How you liking the 2 version. My buddys have them and notice no difference but just as good. Maybe a tad more efficient and the design imo was made much sturdier...


@Diesel0889 to be completely honest Fluence pisses me the fuck off. I have three of the Spyder 2xi's and two of the ballasts shit the bed. One just the other day. Customer service at Fluence... Bahahahhahahahahahhahaha you have a better chance getting Tom Brady to answer his phone. Also their dimmer (first version) sucks ass and they wont replace it. Actually to be fair the shop wont replace it and I cant get through to Fluence so guess who is shit outta luck. THIS GUY!


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 31, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well most have healed up after transplant... started some training. The SM in back left is growing wild still. 12/12 today. Have a good feeling. Liking the plastic down. Earthbox style. At transplant I watered 10 gallons. This was 13 to 16 days ago. Another 5 gallon pail tonight. I'm loving the new schedule and the plants are to. Very impressed! Especially the healing they have done short term.. I love low maintenance fire! I can also thank fluence for the perfect spectrum and easy environment control..
> 
> 
> Malted barley this week. Gro kashi for next week. Wanting to drop another 2000+ worms in the bed not knowing how many are in there. The plastic seems to take some work out of it with no I'll effects thus far. Some roots crawled to the top but it's not going to slow them down. Seems to keep co2 level at 900-1350 ppm naturally as well. Third run in so a healthy compost layer on top is established and the plastic has been acting as my mulch layer and working well...
> ...


I'm liking your beds what strains do you have in there?


----------



## jonnyswerve (Dec 31, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> I have a pack of the Purple Laos in the vault. Lush = suge pure kush cut (bubba style) x Laos (Purple/Green Muang Sing Landrace Sativa). I think there was info on the Laos on Breedbay. You're gonna have a bunch of different phenos with those genetics. Pure Kush x Laos x OG Kush x Bubba Kush x Sour D x afghani
> 
> Edit: Laos is a super skinny leaf'd sativa. Probably hard to grow indoors. Sorry, stoned, haven't grown them yet. Just my guess.


Where did you source the purple Loas?


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Dec 31, 2019)

Does bodhi have a email to order beans from? Or can you only get his gear thru vendors?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 31, 2019)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Does bodhi have a email to order beans from? Or can you only get his gear thru vendors?


For real? It’s like, the shittiest thing to do to have vendors sell your beans and then undercut them by selling them yourself. Is there something you’re having trouble finding?


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Dec 31, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> For real? It’s like, the shittiest thing to do to have vendors sell your beans and then undercut them by selling them yourself. Is there something you’re having trouble finding?


Yeah I'm having problem finding his nepal watermelon hashplant


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 31, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Diesel0889 to be completely honest Fluence pisses me the fuck off. I have three of the Spyder 2xi's and two of the ballasts shit the bed. One just the other day. Customer service at Fluence... Bahahahhahahahahahhahaha you have a better chance getting Tom Brady to answer his phone. Also their dimmer (first version) sucks ass and they wont replace it. Actually to be fair the shop wont replace it and I cant get through to Fluence so guess who is shit outta luck. THIS GUY!



Wow I hope to not have problems.... the only problem I had they fixed in no time. My lights performance has been flawless I cant lie about that. But having said that I'd go with another company such as hlg or timber etc that have a great rep if fluence cant deliver on CS. My experience has been good but Ive had limited problems at best. Try calling again and post back. Unless your just fed up. I'm curious to see what becomes of this... sad because hearing thing like this may have me go with another company later on...



jonnyswerve said:


> I'm liking your beds what strains do you have in there?


Back row left to right
Bodhi- space monkey
Laplata labs-durangatang
Ecsd x wcsd (20+ yo)

Front left to right
Dynasty- huckleberry diesel
Red eye genetics- blueberry iced cream 
Mass super skunk (another in the 20+ range)

Have grown all but the BBIC, SM (this pheno), and dynasty HD. These I have not ever flowered out yet. Just looking for good cuts while keeping a few in rotation I know do well and are loud and yield med to extreamly heavy.. the extreamly heavy may make up for the med yielding plant lol..

Happy growing!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 31, 2019)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Yeah I'm having problem finding his nepal watermelon hashplant


I'm pretty sure that was a very limited release. You're likely out of luck on that one I'm afraid.... unless he does a new release someday.

I'm also pretty sure Bodhi doesn't do direct sales. I don't think he even has a publicly listed email for that matter. The good news is US vendors like GLG and JBC do a great job... no reason to avoid using them.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 31, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Wow I hope to not have problems.... the only problem I had they fixed in no time. My lights performance has been flawless I cant lie about that. But having said that I'd go with another company such as hlg or timber etc that have a great rep if fluence cant deliver on CS. My experience has been good but Ive had limited problems at best. Try calling again and post back. Unless your just fed up. I'm curious to see what becomes of this... sad because hearing thing like this may have me go with another company later on...


One of my friends that is a liscensed MMP caregiver bought four Fluence Spyder 2xi's right after I did and 3 of the 4 were DEAD out of the box. Because he spends a shitload of cash at the local store they swapped out 3 of the ones they had in inventory. That was months ago. Funny thing is that those same lights are still sitting out back of the store. They now push the Gavita 1650's. Which to me seem better but you need to buy the controller etc and in the end its even more than the Fluence. Supposed to have better hardware etc but all this shit makes me want to go back to caveman style MHS and HPS 1K's or even try out the 315 DE CMH's etc. I'm just SMH about the whole fucked up situation.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 31, 2019)

For the record the light you have @Diesel0889 is a good one. The same guy that bought the four had two of those older ones and he loves them. Who knows what happened with QC... maybe they caved-in to pump out shitloads for the huge grow ops that are sprouting up all over the country but that is pure speculation.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 31, 2019)

Sorry for the thread hijack... so to keep it all Bodhi related... here ya go... and YES, I have a severe bean addiction/collection problem...


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 31, 2019)

Before anybody gets pissed off I only have 3 or less packs of 99% of the strains. I do have over 10 packs of GG4 x SSDD and maybe one or two others but thats it. I never buy the last pack and most of the time I miss out on the special pack drops and have to pay out the ass for them later.


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 31, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> Before anybody gets pissed off I only have 3 or less packs of 99% of the strains. I do have over 10 packs of GG4 x SSDD and maybe one or two others but thats it. I never buy the last pack and most of the time I miss out on the special pack drops and have to pay out the ass for them later.


How do you plan on storing those long term? Damn, that looks like a lifetime and then some of seeds. Do you think you'll ever get through all those? Im curious because I worry about (my puny) stock of seeds. I had forgotten about some seeds that were in the freezer, they're from 2006-2007 (not bodhi, and theyve come along on a few moves with me)and I popped them earlier this week. No dice. All my other seeds are in the fridge. Killer collection, Cap


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 31, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> How do you plan on storing those long term? Damn, that looks like a lifetime and then some of seeds. Do you think you'll ever get through all those? Im curious because I worry about (my puny) stock of seeds. I had forgotten about some seeds that were in the freezer, they're from 2006-2007 (not bodhi)and I popped them earlier this week. No dice. All my other seeds are in the fridge. Killer collection, Cap


@natureboygrower I have few few keg-sized fridge's with external Johnson Control temp regulators wired-up to them and I can set temp remotely. I never store beans in the freezer because once you thaw them you need to pop them. If you freeze them twice (in my experience) the germ rates drop off like a safe out a window. I set my temp to 55 degrees in the summer and 50 in the winter that way I can take beans out and put back in with minimal condensation etc... always keep some kind of dessicant pack or the like near to your beans to prevent any kind of moisture.

As far as popping them all... I like to trade and hook friends up so I never know what I will actually pop or sit on. I dont just collect Bodhi but I do have more packs of Bodhi than any other breeder right now. My motto with strains is: it's better to have a strain and not need it then to need a strain and not have it. I have been breeding for a while and you never know what strain from what breeder will be absolute fire without running every pack and that is almost impossible.


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 31, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> @natureboygrower I have few few keg-sized fridge's with external Johnson Control temp regulators wired-up to them and I can set temp remotely. I never store beans in the freezer because once you thaw them you need to pop them. If you freeze them twice (in my experience) the germ rates drop off like a safe out a window. I set my temp to 55 degrees in the summer and 50 in the winter that way I can take beans out and put back in with minimal condensation etc... always keep some kind of dessicant pack or the like near to your beans to prevent any kind of moisture.
> 
> As far as popping them all... I like to trade and hook friends up so I never know what I will actually pop or sit on. I dont just collect Bodhi but I do have more packs of Bodhi than any other breeder right now.


With a beauty of a collection like that, I kind of assumed a dedicated fridge was in order. But not as controlled as you've got. Very nice.Yeah, i worry about my beans in the fridge. Everytime I turn around the damn door seems to be open lol. As far as the freezer seeds I have, I had very little hope for them. I agree seeds in the freezer is a no-no. Thanks for the storage tips.


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 31, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> Sorry for the thread hijack... so to keep it all Bodhi related... here ya go... and YES, I have a severe bean addiction/collection problem...
> 
> View attachment 4447103


Dude, have you tried to seek professional help?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 31, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> @natureboygrower I have few few keg-sized fridge's with external Johnson Control temp regulators wired-up to them and I can set temp remotely. I never store beans in the freezer because once you thaw them you need to pop them. If you freeze them twice (in my experience) the germ rates drop off like a safe out a window. I set my temp to 55 degrees in the summer and 50 in the winter that way I can take beans out and put back in with minimal condensation etc... always keep some kind of dessicant pack or the like near to your beans to prevent any kind of moisture.
> 
> As far as popping them all... I like to trade and hook friends up so I never know what I will actually pop or sit on. I dont just collect Bodhi but I do have more packs of Bodhi than any other breeder right now. My motto with strains is: it's better to have a strain and not need it then to need a strain and not have it. I have been breeding for a while and you never know what strain from what breeder will be absolute fire without running every pack and that is almost impossible.


Yup you're thinking is bang on. I dropped the ball on ss dd and kick myself for it. A bird in hand is worth 10 in the bush.


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 31, 2019)

Maybe hes a millionaire, maybe better to collect pokemon cards instead lol


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 31, 2019)

He could easily auction that stash for a grip!


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 31, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> He could easily auction that stash for a grip!


Or have one hell of a fucking F2 party.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Dec 31, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Or have one hell of a fucking F2 party.


The Mother of All Open Pollinations! Put 'em all in a cornfield and let the wind blow.


----------



## HamNEggs (Dec 31, 2019)

TK x Iraq testers with a few weeks to go.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 31, 2019)

CopaGenetics said:


> Sorry for the thread hijack... so to keep it all Bodhi related... here ya go... and YES, I have a severe bean addiction/collection problem...
> 
> View attachment 4447103



I've wanted to call you out on that stash... just not my place. Hell of a collection! May you sprout many new beans this year! Happy new year bodhi family!!!


----------



## jonnyswerve (Jan 1, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Sorry for the thread hijack... so to keep it all Bodhi related... here ya go... and YES, I have a severe bean addiction/collection problem...
> 
> View attachment 4447103


That's an insane collection I can only imagine how hard it is to for you to try to figure out what to run next but I guess that would be a good problem to have..you have any tigers milk or fantasy island in there you don't want lol..


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 1, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @natureboygrower I have few few keg-sized fridge's with external Johnson Control temp regulators wired-up to them and I can set temp remotely. I never store beans in the freezer because once you thaw them you need to pop them. If you freeze them twice (in my experience) the germ rates drop off like a safe out a window. I set my temp to 55 degrees in the summer and 50 in the winter that way I can take beans out and put back in with minimal condensation etc... always keep some kind of dessicant pack or the like near to your beans to prevent any kind of moisture.
> 
> As far as popping them all... I like to trade and hook friends up so I never know what I will actually pop or sit on. I dont just collect Bodhi but I do have more packs of Bodhi than any other breeder right now. My motto with strains is: it's better to have a strain and not need it then to need a strain and not have it. I have been breeding for a while and you never know what strain from what breeder will be absolute fire without running every pack and that is almost impossible.


Nice collection! Any Bodhi favorite strains that you've run? Favorite dads? Who's your second largest stash of beans from?


----------



## steveydvee (Jan 1, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Sorry for the thread hijack... so to keep it all Bodhi related... here ya go... and YES, I have a severe bean addiction/collection problem...
> 
> View attachment 4447103


Sweet jesus you must have an abundance of knowledge out of all those seed packs!! Seriously epic man out of all those seeds which ones do you consider a commercial strain? Something that finishes fast, produces a lot, and is good in cold temps during the night? I'm not sure of your methodology of growing but mine is outdoor(south central oregon temp can get perfect 80's during the day but below 50-40 at night). If you have experience on this that'll be most dope if not still dope cause damn those are a lot of packs!!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 1, 2020)

BasementFunk said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Lots of good stuff on here. Thanks everyone for posting. I am going to go with my first Bodhi Grow and I need help with a recommendation on a 3rd pack from GLG. Right now, I'm going with Space Cake and Granola Funk. I was looking any of these as a final pack (or something you recommend) thunder wookie, cosmic serpent, cherry trance, and blue sunshine.
> 
> Any help? Happy New Year!


Cosmic Serpent and chase the blood pheno


----------



## jonnyswerve (Jan 1, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Wow I hope to not have problems.... the only problem I had they fixed in no time. My lights performance has been flawless I cant lie about that. But having said that I'd go with another company such as hlg or timber etc that have a great rep if fluence cant deliver on CS. My experience has been good but Ive had limited problems at best. Try calling again and post back. Unless your just fed up. I'm curious to see what becomes of this... sad because hearing thing like this may have me go with another company later on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killer line up. Do you have any plans for your Mass Super Skunk?That was one of the first plants I ever grew and it was awesome.Would be cool to look through Bohdi Appalachian Super Skunk for a male and preserve that bad ass girl ... Those are pure gold and I would love to try any hybrids you make with them if you need a tester lol..


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 1, 2020)

jonnyswerve said:


> Killer line up. Do you have any plans for your Mass Super Skunk?That was one of the first plants I ever grew and it was awesome.Would be cool to look through Bohdi Appalachian Super Skunk for a male and preserve that bad ass girl ... Those are pure gold and I would love to try any hybrids you make with them if you need a tester lol..


Ha! I've been pestering Diesel with the same idea. I have a pack of ASS and also a pack of Wolfpack ready if needed. Perhaps with enough peer pressure we can make it happen.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 1, 2020)

Does anybody have any experience with Brothers Grimm's Crystal Blue? Apparently it's Super Snow Lotus x P75 ... basically half of Apollo 13 crossed with SSL. It's always caught my eye.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 1, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Does anybody have any experience with Brothers Grimm's Crystal Blue? Apparently it's Super Snow Lotus x P75 ... basically half of Apollo 13 crossed with SSL. It's always caught my eye.



I have had great luck with there seed but not that particular strain. Other p75 crosses though and they were great. A11 one of my faves. Rosetta stone was another good one. Multiple phenos were good.




Nutbag Poster said:


> Ha! I've been pestering Diesel with the same idea. I have a pack of ASS and also a pack of Wolfpack ready if needed. Perhaps with enough peer pressure we can make it happen.



It's more about the room right now guys lol. If I had another tent or safe breeding area I'd get right on it. You can rest assured I wont let it die off. You will see more of it! 
I cant take someone up on a donation unless I'm positive I can do it in short time ya know.

Happy growing!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 1, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> It's more about the room right now guys lol. If I had another tent or safe breeding area I'd get right on it. You can rest assured I wont let it die off. You will see more of it!
> I cant take someone up on a donation unless I'm positive I can do it in short time ya know.
> 
> Happy growing!


Well, we're here if you need us.  . From all pictures you've shown, she looks to be in very good hands.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 1, 2020)

Gorilla Ghani #3 at day 48 from flip. 




Cheers


----------



## budLIFE60 (Jan 1, 2020)

Hey guys, just wanted to ask if anyone has some recommendations of good sativa bodhi strains? Looking at my small collection of packs and have mainly indica hybrids and looking for a nice euphoric or psychedelic sativa to join the party! Got my eye on a few but wanted to hear from you guys, thanks!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 1, 2020)

budLIFE60 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to ask if anyone has some recommendations of good sativa bodhi strains? Looking at my small collection of packs and have mainly indica hybrids and looking for a nice euphoric or psychedelic sativa to join the party! Got my eye on a few but wanted to hear from you guys, thanks!


I wish I could give you first hand advice but from monitoring people's results, Eternal Sunshine looks like a good pick. It's half indica but I've gotten a sense that the OMG can throw more electricity than it dampens. I'm curious how the Bodhi vets answer this ... you hear so much more about the indica side of the spectrum.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 1, 2020)

jonnyswerve said:


> Killer line up. Do you have any plans for your Mass Super Skunk?That was one of the first plants I ever grew and it was awesome.Would be cool to look through Bohdi Appalachian Super Skunk for a male and preserve that bad ass girl ... Those are pure gold and I would love to try any hybrids you make with them if you need a tester lol..


While we're on the subject... the Brits have restocked some ASS again if anybody's trying to find a pack.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 1, 2020)

budLIFE60 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to ask if anyone has some recommendations of good sativa bodhi strains? Looking at my small collection of packs and have mainly indica hybrids and looking for a nice euphoric or psychedelic sativa to join the party! Got my eye on a few but wanted to hear from you guys, thanks!


I just picked up some beans from Doc D. 
Strawberry milk(Bhodi's cut)x Bandaid haze
Stardawg(Corey cut)x A5haze/Thai bx


----------



## mindriot (Jan 1, 2020)

budLIFE60 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to ask if anyone has some recommendations of good sativa bodhi strains? Looking at my small collection of packs and have mainly indica hybrids and looking for a nice euphoric or psychedelic sativa to join the party! Got my eye on a few but wanted to hear from you guys, thanks!


 I'm running Temple of Apollo currently, Mountain Temple is another good one but harder to find in stock.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jan 1, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Gorilla Ghani #3 at day 48 from flip.
> View attachment 4447391
> View attachment 4447393
> View attachment 4447394
> ...


DAY 48, She's a fast girl  Very pretty!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 1, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Gorilla Ghani #3 at day 48 from flip.
> View attachment 4447391
> View attachment 4447393
> View attachment 4447394
> ...



This looks f###### fantastic! Day 48!


My monkey is being a tad funny. She has that gg4 leave twist some speak of and none of my other plants have it. All there leaves are pin straight. Check it out. Ph in slurry test came out 6.7 or 6.8 depending where in bed dirt came from.

MSS


Dynasty-Huckleberry diesel


Red eye-BBIC



And here we have space monkey... twist, no twist... growing FAST!


And my prized cut of durangatang from laplata labs middle and the old ec x wc sour diesel to the right. These are all at day 2 12/12

Also reminds me that I like to run 4 plants in a 4x4 or 5x5 not 6. I flipped a tad sooner but it's still harder to run 6... I need another flower tent... 4 in each = problem solved! 
This spring i may pick up a cheap vivosun 5x5 and 1000 mh/hps combo to make my dream a reality. Then later on the tent becomes a dry space and I pick up better equipment that I'm used 2. The 1000 hps would make a good spare light in a pinch..


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 1, 2020)

Going back to my original mulch/cover crop. When moving bags around this is what I found! Gnat larvae.... WTF, there is a LOT of those bastards. They usually die off come winter! Here we go again. I swear I'm dealing with super breed of gnat or somthing. Shit soon I'll be in pro mix with a synthetic diet or hydro!!!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 1, 2020)

johnnie twosheds said:


> DAY 48, She's a fast girl then  Very pretty!





Diesel0889 said:


> This looks f###### fantastic! Day 48
> 
> She is beautiful and she was transplanted and flipped on November 14th . Gonna keep her around for awhile that's for sure.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 1, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Going back to my original mulch/cover crop. When moving bags around this is what I found! Gnat larvae.... WTF, there is a LOT of those bastards. They usually die off come winter! Here we go again. I swear I'm dealing with super breed of gnat or somthing. Shit soon I'll be in pro mix with a synthetic diet or hydro!!!View attachment 4447549


The most effective thing I have found for fungus gnats is to let each pot dry out to the point of the plants just starting to wilt. It seems to kill off all the larvae .

Cheers


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jan 1, 2020)

steveydvee said:


> Thank you for the info brudda I’m surprised the blue dream Phenos didn’t yield much


No worries buddy. Me too, I thought that yield would have been a gimmie for the blue sunshine, but you just never can be sure for sure..



steveydvee said:


> Out of all the genetics you did grow which ones finish the quickest and/or yielded the most?


My SSDD is not my best yielder but it's my best plant in terms of yield against time. 
I understand you're looking for an outdoor yielder. In that case i'm not really the one to advise you as i've only grown indoor.

Good luck with the search


----------



## jp68 (Jan 1, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I wish I could give you first hand advice but from monitoring people's results, Eternal Sunshine looks like a good pick. It's half indica but I've gotten a sense that the OMG can throw more electricity than it dampens. I'm curious how the Bodhi vets answer this ... you hear so much more about the indica side of the spectrum.


Ive run nikah and dreadbread . Both keepers were sativa leaning which caught me by surprise with nika as its a indica . They also had a similar tropical fruit citrus smell which was weird. The structure was similar as well kinda xmas tree style with the branching and main cola up top


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 1, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Ive run nikah and dreadbread . Both keepers were sativa leaning which caught me by surprise with nika as its a indica . They also had a similar tropical fruit citrus smell which was weird. The structure was similar as well kinda xmas tree style with the branching and main cola up top


Which one of those do you like better?


----------



## jonnyswerve (Jan 1, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Going back to my original mulch/cover crop. When moving bags around this is what I found! Gnat larvae.... WTF, there is a LOT of those bastards. They usually die off come winter! Here we go again. I swear I'm dealing with super breed of gnat or somthing. Shit soon I'll be in pro mix with a synthetic diet or hydro!!!View attachment 4447549


That's crazy have you heard of gnatrol supposed to be a bacteria or something that feeds on the larvae so they can't produce and eventually die off. I've heard it's expensive and you can use mosquito larvae pond treatment and is supposed to be cheaper but I haven't used them but I'm interested in getting rid of the gnats for good lil bastards drive me nuts...


----------



## jonnyswerve (Jan 1, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Damn! Always the same story by the time I check: no xl's left. Maybe next time.
> 
> Bodhi related:
> @Rosinallday DLA5 f2 getting cloudy and turning slightly purple, approaching her 8th week. View attachment 4437212View attachment 4437213
> Trichs are slick. She has a sweet smell.


How did the smoke turn out on these really curious about dla5.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 1, 2020)

jonnyswerve said:


> That's crazy have you heard of gnatrol supposed to be a bacteria or something that feeds on the larvae so they can't produce and eventually die off. I've heard it's expensive and you can use mosquito larvae pond treatment and is supposed to be cheaper but I haven't used them but I'm interested in getting rid of the gnats for good lil bastards drive me nuts...



I have used it with some success but I'll need to order offline to use again. Any info on the mosquito dunks? Long as it's safe for my bed! I love my dirt... just not these damn gnats!


----------



## jonnyswerve (Jan 1, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> I have used it with some success but I'll need to order offline to use again. Any info on the mosquito dunks? Long as it's safe for my bed! I love my dirt... just not these damn gnats!


No info at the moment need to look into I'm like you I don't want to sacrifice my soil health I am pretty sure there's info on icmag but I got to find it again.


----------



## jonnyswerve (Jan 1, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I'm running Temple of Apollo currently, Mountain Temple is another good one but harder to find in stock.


Are you or have you flowered yours yet? I have four TOA flowering at 30 days or so really liking them smell like fermenting sweet pineapple funk fruit really nice I might have a new favorite .I've ran Vortex before and I loved that if these smoke anywhere near that I will be extremely happy..


----------



## Foulal (Jan 1, 2020)

More cowbell at 4 weeks. Reeks of onions and garlic


----------



## hillbill (Jan 1, 2020)

Fucked with gnats at least on some level for years until I ordered Gnatrol. Gone in days, gone for years now. Something called Biolyft or similar name is same basic product. Much more intense than Dunks.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 1, 2020)

About to try some of my Soar plant!!
Smells lemony!!


----------



## lukio (Jan 1, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Gorilla Ghani #3 at day 48 from flip.
> View attachment 4447391
> View attachment 4447393
> View attachment 4447394
> ...


really nice looking plant! pics too. great growin


----------



## SFnone (Jan 1, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> I just picked up some beans from Doc D.
> Strawberry milk(Bhodi's cut)x Bandaid haze
> Stardawg(Corey cut)x A5haze/Thai bx


both of those sound like good sativas- bandaid haze is supposed to be like piff, and strawberry milk is always bad ass... corey x a5haze/thai... that sounds like it would be fire as hell for a sativa person


----------



## Boosky (Jan 1, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> Hell yeah! Chem d x ssdd sounds like a winner for sure


It is


----------



## jp68 (Jan 1, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Which one of those do you like better?


Dread bread was a producer with a super clear sativa buzz but lacked power. Nikah doesn't put out like DB did but its has the power the DB lacked . Can get a little confusing at first as it hits so quickly so its nikah for me. DB x wookie seems like winnerto me but no space


----------



## hillbill (Jan 1, 2020)

Those Soar nugs give me a rush from 1969just lookin at em!!!!! Can’t figure just why but a real visual throwback maybe.


----------



## mindriot (Jan 1, 2020)

jonnyswerve said:


> Are you or have you flowered yours yet? I have four TOA flowering at 30 days or so really liking them smell like fermenting sweet pineapple funk fruit really nice I might have a new favorite .I've ran Vortex before and I loved that if these smoke anywhere near that I will be extremely happy..


 I'm only 22 days into flower. I have tall stretchy pheno that smells of sweet citrus, and a short bushy one. I also have a few Vortex in there, glad to hear you loved it, 3 of 4 are female and they smell amazing


----------



## Boosky (Jan 1, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Fucked with gnats at least on some level for years until I ordered Gnatrol. Gone in days, gone for years now. Something called Biolyft or similar name is same basic product. Much more intense than Dunks.


Same here, between that and diatomaceous earth they are gone.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 1, 2020)

Anyone know of any verified US Bodhi vendors besides the following: JBC, GLG, HeadieGardens and The Seed Source ?

Need 1 more pack of Sunshine Daydream and I'm done collecting for 2020.

Until.... Duke Diamond puts out another release


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 1, 2020)

Shoe had a few packs yesterday until I sent someone over to grab them. You named all the vendors I would trust buying Bodhi from.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 1, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Shoe had a few packs yesterday until I sent someone over to grab them. You named all the vendors I would trust buying Bodhi from.


Thanks for the response bud... I hope you and your family have a happy new year.


----------



## emeraldgreengrower (Jan 1, 2020)

anyone know how can i order from Headiegardens?


----------



## jonnyswerve (Jan 2, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I'm only 22 days into flower. I have tall stretchy pheno that smells of sweet citrus, and a short bushy one. I also have a few Vortex in there, glad to hear you loved it, 3 of 4 are female and they smell amazing


Well I'm only a week ahead of you. I have a tall stretchy one also but no citrus just sweet fermenting pineapple. I think I like the way the TOA grows better than the Vortex it grew spindly and had trouble supporting the buddy but the smell of that stuff is unmistakable really unique . That was one that got me so frickin high I couldn't hide it I think you will be very happy..


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 2, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Those Soar nugs give me a rush from 1969just lookin at em!!!!! Can’t figure just why but a real visual throwback maybe.


pretty much is, from what I understand. My Soar's all smoked like a super uplifting mind clearer, perfect for a morning smoke.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 2, 2020)

lukio said:


> really nice looking plant! pics too. great growin


Thank you.All I do is water them and I am slowly learning this camera.
Means a lot coming from someone with such great growing and picture taking skills like yourself 

Cheers


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 2, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I dont think they'd bother with a password if Shoe wanted it given out so freely. You need to set up an account with them any, so you can just get the password direct from them. Aint yours to be giving out in the first place.


I've talked to shoe about this through email in the past and the reasoning behind it.
It's OK to give out the password to friends, family, etc.

Before creating an account for Headiegardens, you have to get the approval.
The approval comes from reallybigjesusfreak.
If he gives you the OK, then you can get the password and setup an account. 

Glad everyone's started off the new year being so kind.

Shoe's email is: [email protected] .
You can see his IG post at: Headiegarden2 but *no* DMs.

Hope everyone has a great day, including reallybigjesusfreak


----------



## budLIFE60 (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks for all of the recommendations on some good sativas! Really looking into Dread Bread, Eternal Sunshine, Dragonblood hashplant (hoping for a Hawaiian sativia leaner) and Temple of Apollo

Also 11//11 germ rate on the chem d x sunshine daydream and planted today


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 2, 2020)

t


hillbill said:


> Those Soar nugs give me a rush from 1969just lookin at em!!!!! Can’t figure just why but a real visual throwback maybe.


The smoke was ok....a nice body warming tingle... I can see myself running it again.. 
Being a landrace type, I can see myself possibly using it in a program maybe.. if I had to add anything it would be a better taste.. it was lemony but lost in time at best.. one thing about it was it remains resinous through a total drying.. I left a nugget out.. forgot about it actually.. came back and rolled it.. it seemed over dried but to my surprise it.. this joint last a long time....


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 2, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Anyone know of any verified US Bodhi vendors besides the following: JBC, GLG, HeadieGardens and The Seed Source ?
> 
> Need 1 more pack of Sunshine Daydream and I'm done collecting for 2020.
> 
> Until.... Duke Diamond puts out another release





CopaGenetics said:


> Shoe had a few packs yesterday until I sent someone over to grab them. You named all the vendors I would trust buying Bodhi from.


Oh damn y'all are telling true. They're all gone at all of my bodhi dealers (the first 3 listed by @i0dineAlf). As of the last communication I had with Shoe, Mr. B doesn't have any more SSDD seeds to send to the vendors. The last restock was the remainder of the SSDD packs.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Jan 2, 2020)

SSDD isn't being discontinued is it?


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jan 2, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> SSDD isn't being discontinued is it?


It'll be a sad day if it is. Like losing a good friend


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 2, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> SSDD isn't being discontinued is it?





johnnie twosheds said:


> It'll be a sad day if it is. Like losing a good friend


It's been retired for a while ... I believe he lost the male a while back... I think he's just been sending out his reserve of it


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 2, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> SSDD isn't being discontinued is it?


It has been for quite sometime and it looks like I like many others waited too long to grab any. 

Cheers


----------



## mindriot (Jan 2, 2020)

johnnie twosheds said:


> It'll be a sad day if it is. Like losing a good friend


 Luckily the genetics will be around still, people can make F2's all day long.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 2, 2020)

I dont have the time right now but I do plan on F2'ing the SSDD at some point and hooking as many people up as I can for free (plus cost of postage). *If any veteran member here wants to step up and volunteer I would gladly send a pack for that project. *

SSDD is my all-time favorite strain and I have slowly collected packs of every SSDD cross that I could locate. I would think it may go down in the history books as one of the best overall strains that B has created. If there was a Bodhi strain Hall of Fame SSDD would be in my top 5.


----------



## mindriot (Jan 2, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I dont have the time right now but I do plan on F2'ing the SSDD at some point and hooking as many people up as I can for free (plus cost of postage). *If any veteran member here wants to step up and volunteer I would gladly send a pack for that project. *
> 
> SSDD is my all-time favorite strain and I have slowly collected packs of every SSDD cross that I could locate. I would think it may go down in the history books as one of the best overall strains that B has created. If there was a Bodhi strain Hall of Fame SSDD would be in my top 5.


I'm in the process of doing it now with my pack.. the more the better. now if someone can do this with Dank Sinatra that would be great....


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 2, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I'm in the process of doing it now with my pack.. the more the better. now if someone can do this with Dank Sinatra that would be great....


Pretty sure someone did can't remember who but they were freebies for useful seeds a few months ago


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 2, 2020)

I haven't had the pleasure myself but I understand the buttered blueberry muffin pheno is what people really want and it doesn't come out predictably. True? Some incrosses that narrow in on that pheno might be an improvement (with wishful thinking). Sad news whatever... I'm regretting not putting one in the library too. It seemed pretty widely available and then whammo...gone.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 2, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I dont have the time right now but I do plan on F2'ing the SSDD at some point and hooking as many people up as I can for free (plus cost of postage). *If any veteran member here wants to step up and volunteer I would gladly send a pack for that project. *
> 
> SSDD is my all-time favorite strain and I have slowly collected packs of every SSDD cross that I could locate. I would think it may go down in the history books as one of the best overall strains that B has created. If there was a Bodhi strain Hall of Fame SSDD would be in my top 5.


Have you tried out the Chem 1 cross that's still there as a freebie?


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 2, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> I've talked to shoe about this through email in the past and the reasoning behind it.
> It's OK to give out the password to friends, family, etc.


Shoe said it's cool to post on a public forum that is indexed by Google?! Doubt it, dude.

Hope everyone has a great year full of Bodhi magic!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 2, 2020)

Will be planting, hopefully 5 Space Monkey F2s in the morning


----------



## jonnyswerve (Jan 2, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I dont think they'd bother with a password if Shoe wanted it given out so freely. You need to set up an account with them any, so you can just get the password direct from them. Aint yours to be giving out in the first place.


Just trying to help someone out get some seeds don't think shoe would be upset to get a new customer


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 2, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I dont have the time right now but I do plan on F2'ing the SSDD at some point and hooking as many people up as I can for free (plus cost of postage). *If any veteran member here wants to step up and volunteer I would gladly send a pack for that project. *
> 
> SSDD is my all-time favorite strain and I have slowly collected packs of every SSDD cross that I could locate. I would think it may go down in the history books as one of the best overall strains that B has created. If there was a Bodhi strain Hall of Fame SSDD would be in my top 5.


That is really cool of you. Respect. I gave a cut of my ssdd to friend. After he grew it out he gave some nugs to a dispensary. They were all over it and said they wanted that in their stable. The guy i gave my cut to wants another cut, but I'll be damned if i want a cut of that making its way to that dispensary...
I'm about to throw tiger melon x ssdd into flower. Have you grown that one out? It's getting its own 15gal SIP pot


The Pipe said:


> Pretty sure someone did can't remember who but they were freebies for useful seeds a few months ago


@Nu-Be ?


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 2, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> That is really cool of you. Respect. I gave a cut of my ssdd to friend. After he grew it out he gave some nugs to a dispensary. They were all over it and said they wanted that in their stable. The guy i gave my cut to wants another cut, but I'll be damned if i want a cut of that making its way to that dispensary...


Just curious, why not? Isn't it better patients are able to purchase some SSDD instead of another Cookies cross or mysterious OG?


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 2, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Just curious, why not? Isn't it better patients are able to purchase some SSDD instead of another Cookies cross or mysterious OG?


Lol. Idk man, I very well could be wrong in how I feel about it, something just doesnt sit right with me about it. I guess I feel if they're going to be making money off it, they should do their own legwork. When it comes to dispensaries, I dont believe their motives are all that pure.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 2, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I dont have the time right now but I do plan on F2'ing the SSDD at some point and hooking as many people up as I can for free (plus cost of postage). *If any veteran member here wants to step up and volunteer I would gladly send a pack for that project. *
> 
> SSDD is my all-time favorite strain and I have slowly collected packs of every SSDD cross that I could locate. I would think it may go down in the history books as one of the best overall strains that B has created. If there was a Bodhi strain Hall of Fame SSDD would be in my top 5.


It has been at the top of my list of wants since first learning about Bodhi. @undercovergrow and a few others really really sold me on it. From what I have read you want the " wizard hat " pheno. 



mindriot said:


> I'm in the process of doing it now with my pack.. the more the better. now if someone can do this with Dank Sinatra that would be great....


A few folks have done it with the DS. At least 3 people I know of. I have some that @Nu-Be made via another kind soul on here. 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 2, 2020)

jonnyswerve said:


> Just trying to help someone out get some seeds don't think shoe would be upset to get a new customer


I don't think helping out shoe is the problem. 
It is just better to send that info via PM then in a public and very searchable forum. 
No biggie man. We all make mistakes.

Cheers


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jan 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Ah...that sounds good. Thanks! How long did it take you?


I pulled it just shy of 11 weeks, probably coulda gone longer to be honest. I’m impatient haha


----------



## jp68 (Jan 2, 2020)

The ssdd dad crosses seem to carry the fruity buttered muffin thing so find a mom you like and see what pops up


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm smoking some Sunshine Daydream x Wookie#7 right now that Mrs B gifted for testing. Puts a grin on my face just thinking how fucking lucky I was.

SSDD is my desert island, if you could only grow one plant for ever, plant.

Prolly haven't grown out as many as @undercovergrow, but I'll bet I'm close.

I try to keep one going at all times, or have a healthy stash.

Wizard hat, butter cut, and everything else, it hasn't seemed to matter, it floats my boat!

The only difference I've found is the nerve pain killing is not in every plant, and it's not pheno dependent.

Mrs B also gave up some Butter Cut SSDD x Wookie that I've never gotten to. I can't remember which Wookie, and can't be arsed to dig in the fridge at the mo, but with the right sweet talk from the right grower and I might, might is key, put them out to be F2'd. I've gotten old, and having some neuro-cognitive shit going on, and not exactly trusting myself to pull it off at the moment.

Personally, I think SSDD will be Bodhi's legacy strain. Ok, one of his, the guy can't quit.

I also have made SSDD F2's if someone wants to take them furrther!


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 2, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Lol. Idk man, I very well could be wrong in how I feel about it, something just doesnt sit right with me about it. I guess I feel if they're going to be making money off it, they should do their own legwork. When it comes to dispensaries, I dont believe their motives are all that pure.


The reason people don't like dispensaries is because they sell overpriced junk.

The bud tenders don't know anything about weed.

There are always exceptions to the rule, but this is true in a lot of cases.

They're charging $72 for 3.5 grams of dog shit at the dispensary that just opened up in our state.

Even more funny, is they only had 1 kind available: The Strawberry #17 

It just became legal yesterday in our state.

Yes, this trash here... and fuck no, I didn't buy it.

It came from a store called HCI Alternatives.





Meanwhile, I have my Duke gear:


----------



## jonnyswerve (Jan 2, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> I don't think helping out shoe is the problem.
> It is just better to send that info via PM then in a public and very searchable forum.
> No biggie man. We all make mistakes.
> 
> Cheers


You right


----------



## jp68 (Jan 2, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I'm smoking some Sunshine Daydream x Wookie#7 right now that Mrs B gifted for testing. Puts a grin on my face just thinking how fucking lucky I was.
> 
> SSDD is my desert island, if you could only grow one plant for ever, plant.
> 
> ...


That definetly sounds like something that would carry that buttery fruit thing your ssdd butter x wookie.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 2, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> From what I have read you want the " wizard hat " pheno.


What is this wizard sleeve pheno you speak of? I have a pack of SSDD chilling in preservation at the moment, I was thinking of doing some open pollinations with her when I pop the pack as well as doing some crosses with the stud male I find...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 2, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> I've talked to shoe about this through email in the past and the reasoning behind it.
> It's OK to give out the password to friends, family, etc.
> 
> Before creating an account for Headiegardens, you have to get the approval.
> ...


hahahahahahah. 

you just contradicted yourself. A stranger on the internet who's not even been around long is not "friends and family". 
I hope you can come up with some better snark for the rest of the year.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 2, 2020)

HAOGxSSDD is my brothers all time favorite smoke, and i'm quite fond of it myself. Its a parent in a lot of my chucking projects. I dont care enough to need it in SSDD purity, but I can understand why y'all do.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 2, 2020)

> SSDD is my desert island, if you could only grow one plant for ever, plant.
> 
> Prolly haven't grown out as many as @undercovergrow, but I'll bet I'm close.
> 
> ...


@FlakeyFoont we need to talk! Between the two of us we could literally hook everyone up with 99% of the SSDD crosses that were produced. In F2 form of course!  Time for me right now is going to be getting tighter but I will be around, just not as much until March/April. I just comitted to a rather large construction project that will suck the life out of me if I'm not careful lol... or if I run out of SSDD on-site!


----------



## Craigson (Jan 2, 2020)

Popped a pack of golden triangle tonight.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 2, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> hahahahahahah.
> 
> you just contradicted yourself. A stranger on the internet who's not even been around long is not "friends and family".
> I hope you can come up with some better snark for the rest of the year.


So I just talked to SHOE.

Apparently his policy has changed since last time we discussed this.

Here's a small snippet of the email:

"Please give them them the email address: [email protected] That always works best for me. Thank you for being polite and awesome about asking."

No snark here. 

I've seen enough of your posts on icmag or riu to know that you hate your life. 

Almost feel sorry for you.

Move along!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 2, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Will be planting, hopefully 5 Space Monkey F2s in the morning


My monkeys are smelling great Bill. I'm glad that I read your comments about how nice it is. I had 4 outta 7 girls so I still have 5 for another time. Two lanky pheno's with lots of budsites and two shorter pheno's with a sturdier frame. All 4 smell great with great resin coverage. Thanks again


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 2, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> So I just talked to SHOE.
> 
> Apparently his policy has changed since last time we discussed this.
> 
> ...



You’re a total clown. Learn how to admit when you messed up.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 2, 2020)

Speaking of SSDD crosses, Stray’s Butter Cut only has a couple packs left at GLG. It’s Strayfox’s SSDD butter cut x Grimmdica. Probably going to trend toward the heavier indica influence. Not strictly a Bodhi SSDD cross, but close enough for the conversation. Might be worth a look for fans of SSDD crosses. 



i0dineAlf said:


> Move along!


Just a thought, but maybe there’s a couple statements just before this that didn’t _really_ need to be included if the goal was to keep the conversation pleasant and light. But you do you bro.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 2, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> You’re a total clown. Learn how to admit when you messed up.


Nope. I went straight to the source for verification. I've discussed this with him before. Fact!

You're "Angry" and "Sad" reactions are laughable.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 2, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Just a thought, but maybe there’s a couple statements just before this that didn’t _really_ need to be included if the goal was to keep the conversation pleasant and light. But you do you bro.


That is correct. I should have probably left that out. I only came to this thread to see if there was another outlet besides the four I mentioned to get SSDD. Sorry for the interruption and good luck on the grows!


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 2, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Nope. I went straight to the source for verification. I've discussed this with him before. Fact!
> 
> You're "Angry" and "Sad" reactions are laughable.


Your whole outburst is laughable, where did Shoe say posting the passwords on forums openly was okay? Not cool,


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 2, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Your whole outburst is laughable, where did Shoe say posting the passwords on forums openly was okay? Not cool,


You're obviously not going to let this go.

So here's some quick facts:

A. He has only had a website for the last 18 months, maybe less - not that I've been keeping track to argue with someone like you online.
B. His previous ordering process was done through emails in a Word document.
C. When I discussed it with him previously, he told me it could be given out freely.

If you don't think that's the truth - great.

If you don't think his current listings were emailed in a word document - great.

Nobody gives a fuck.

I bought the last pack of SSDD Shoe *currently* had available two days ago - FACT.

I was simply looking for another pack, so I would have two full packs and a pack with 8 seeds.

If you don't like or believe my response - great!


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 2, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Your whole outburst is laughable, where did Shoe say posting the passwords on forums openly was okay? Not cool,


One last thing before you start coming up with more non-sense like: "I got the last pack of SSDD from Shoe, you're lying..."

Fuck off and look at the purchase order:



I tried to be nice previously but now I'm done with this thread... 

Write all the fucking posts you want, but there won't be a response.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 3, 2020)

Congo kashmir week 9. anyone wanna take a guess how long itll go lol, I say 15! 

Seems to be a very very light feeder, no other plant in this organic mix showed even a little nute burn


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 3, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> What is this wizard sleeve pheno you speak of? I have a pack of SSDD chilling in preservation at the moment, I was thinking of doing some open pollinations with her when I pop the pack as well as doing some crosses with the stud male I find...


It is a pheno where the buds are shaped and look like wizard hats. There are pictures of it way back in this thread. 

Cheers


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 3, 2020)

The whole password thing is a joke, it’s just a hark back to overgrow days. Totally pointless as a google search will pull the password. All y’all starting drama for nothing.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Jan 3, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Will be planting, hopefully 5 Space Monkey F2s in the morning


Wish I would have f2 my pack of space monkey had some really great males in veg that smelled straight lavender and the leaves tasted like lavender too. One of my favorites.

Happy growing


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jan 3, 2020)

Please keep the bickering elsewhere, this is one of the last threads on the Internet that I frequent any longer due to all of the nonsense. I’m sure this holds true for a lot of others here as well. Here’s some sunshine 4 to keep it Bodhi related. This is a seed plant at week 8ish hand watered in 2 gallon Coco. She’s obviously not perfect since this is my first cycle with her...


Happy growing everyone!


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 3, 2020)

Sandy vaginas.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 3, 2020)

budLIFE60 said:


> Wish I would have f2 my pack of space monkey had some really great males in veg that smelled straight lavender and the leaves tasted like lavender too. One of my favorites.
> 
> Happy growing


I also crossed DNA sleeskunk to Space Monkey and it is louder and stronger than either


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 3, 2020)

#1 arguing in this thread is bullshit. #2 starting shit with respected members of this thread is not a good way to be welcomed in to stay. #3 to any member.... if we are wrong admit it. Really is not that big of a deal, we are all human. Open forum is not the place for sensitive info. PM, pm, pm, pm. Sadly it's how its gotta be... the password thing I do get a kick out of though lol.

This thread NEVER has arguing or BS of any kind. Let's keep it that way and be respectful.. If you have nothing nice or important to say/bodhi related... shut your/our/my mouth. No offense to ANY member (I get along with everyone) but someone has to say it right?

Now someone post some sexy bud porn so we forget this ever happened! I'll go first... silver mountain keeper pheno. (1g) pressed 5.5g at 190F in 160 micron bags.

Edit: I wrote this last night but will post anyway. Very nice looking plants on this page! Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 3, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> Please keep the bickering elsewhere, this is one of the last threads on the Internet that I frequent any longer due to all of the nonsense. I’m sure this holds true for a lot of others here as well. Here’s some sunshine 4 to keep it Bodhi related. This is a seed plant at week 8ish hand watered in 2 gallon Coco. She’s obviously not perfect since this is my first cycle with her...
> View attachment 4448730
> View attachment 4448732
> Happy growing everyone!



This^^^ looks good. I'm sure if it's not perfect now you will perfect it soon... I get what you mean, ya need to figure out how to treat it the first go round. I feel I can always do better! And ya this is the no BS thread! AGREED! Good luck..


----------



## Bodean (Jan 3, 2020)

Wolfpack 62 days from flip

Yes I see the nanner


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 3, 2020)

Bodean said:


> Wolfpack 62 days from flip
> View attachment 4448862View attachment 4448863View attachment 4448864View attachment 4448865
> Yes I see the nanner


Pluck it off and keep goin, looks great!


----------



## Bodean (Jan 3, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Pluck it off and keep goin, looks great!


Yeah no biggie. Just seems i never see one until I see the pic. At least that's when I usually catch them. And thank you!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 3, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Pluck it off and keep goin, looks great!


Much different than at 28 or 44 days


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 3, 2020)

jonnyswerve said:


> How did the smoke turn out on these really curious about dla5.


This was an f2. Perfume and grapes. Buzz is decent. 
Here's a report on the f1's from my buddy coastal over at zlabs.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 3, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> This was an f2. Perfume and grapes. Buzz is decent.
> Here's a report on the f1's from my buddy coastal over at zlabs.View attachment 4449044


Dla5 is killer smoke. Awesome high with great body effects and hashy incense smell in the air on my keeper. No plans of letting her go anytime soon


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 3, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> So I just talked to SHOE.
> 
> Apparently his policy has changed since last time we discussed this.
> 
> ...


would you care to include any snippet or relevent information that we havent already covered? we KNOW its okay to share the email, and to use it to contact him. you shed 0 light on your "new found information" about the password. 

I've never so much as perused ICmag, let alone posted on there. 

and yes, your last post absolutely was snarky. saying that "my permission was needed first" is absolutely snark. I'm just being straight up honest with you. If you think it was something else, I'd like to know what in your opinion you thought it was. I'm never angry, And I dont believe I've attacked you in any way, so I'm just curious as to why you think you'd feel sorry for me?


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 3, 2020)

Let it go


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 3, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> Please keep the bickering elsewhere, this is one of the last threads on the Internet that I frequent any longer due to all of the nonsense. I’m sure this holds true for a lot of others here as well. Here’s some sunshine 4 to keep it Bodhi related. This is a seed plant at week 8ish hand watered in 2 gallon Coco. She’s obviously not perfect since this is my first cycle with her...
> View attachment 4448730
> View attachment 4448732
> Happy growing everyone!


I went 4/4 males when I first got my pack and haven't been back. Looks like I need to revisit. Nice work jp!


----------



## jp68 (Jan 3, 2020)

That new guy was tripping .He needs to take that attitude to the nearest trump rally


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 3, 2020)

jp68 said:


> That new guy was tripping .He needs to take that attitude to the nearest trump rally


 No, no, no. Let’s not start a dumpster fire in here please. 

Back to Bodhi, I hit a RKUv2 with some Terpenado pollen and can’t wait to see why comes of it. Looks like rku is dominating in the one lady I’m flowering out. Short and great branching. Expecting some purple fruity funk but only time will tell.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Jan 3, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> No, no, no. Let’s not start a dumpster fire in here please.
> 
> Back to Bodhi, I hit a RKUv2 with some Terpenado pollen and can’t wait to see why comes of it. Looks like rku is dominating in the one lady I’m flowering out. Short and great branching. Expecting some purple fruity funk but only time will tell.


That sounds like a sweet cross of those two. Curious, what did you think about the terpenado? That's one I havent seen too much on... Got a pack sitting in the fridge!


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 3, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> No, no, no. Let’s not start a dumpster fire in here please.


This.
Heres a random bag seed from an olden deli-style dispensary I grew out...


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 3, 2020)

Got my Bodhi/Green Bodhi Philanthropic Collection beans in the mail today and... I cant fucking wait to get them wet! 4 of the 7 strains are sold out now (last time I checked) and the listings went back up just like they disappeared. All is well that ends well I guess. If anybody here grows outdoors... get off your ass and grab a pack. Ancient OG crosses have a cult following on the west coast for good reason and I plan to bring that shit east and stabilize them here too.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 3, 2020)

budLIFE60 said:


> That sounds like a sweet cross of those two. Curious, what did you think about the terpenado? That's one I havent seen too much on... Got a pack sitting in the fridge!


Popped two seeds, got 1 male and 1 female. Both very happy, healthy, and tall. I think it needed another week or two, but found the high to be clear headed and awfully narcotic. Knocked me back a few times in the afternoon and had me wanting a nap. Very interesting bright, fruity profile on my lady. Look forward to checking out more.


----------



## shellback1 (Jan 3, 2020)

I grew out 3 female DLA #5s. Two were tall with thin leaves, but the branching was strong enough not to have to be propped up through out the grow. The bud is green and fairly large when trimmed. these two took almost 80 days to turn 10% amber. The third plant was entirely different than the others. Short in structure with branching that grew close to the main stem. When placed into flower the side branching was only about 2-3 inches long, with very narrow spacing between nodes. This plant was raised in Roots Organic soil only with no nutes, just phed water. Grew to about 24 inches tall and about 7 weeks in started to turn purple all the way from top to bottom. Chopped this plant on day 70. Purple and green bud with the most outrageous crystal coverage I've seen in some time. I haven't tried the smoke yet, because it's still in the drier, hasn't been put in the jars yet. This bud has bag appeal in spades. So good looking you will want to hoard it for yourself. Glad I bought 2 packs before they ran out. F2's will be made with the next pack, If you grow out this strain hope you get the purple one, great hunting.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 4, 2020)

shellback1 said:


> I grew out 3 female DLA #5s. Two were tall with thin leaves, but the branching was strong enough not to have to be propped up through out the grow. The bud is green and fairly large when trimmed. these two took almost 80 days to turn 10% amber. The third plant was entirely different than the others. Short in structure with branching that grew close to the main stem. When placed into flower the side branching was only about 2-3 inches long, with very narrow spacing between nodes. This plant was raised in Roots Organic soil only with no nutes, just phed water. Grew to about 24 inches tall and about 7 weeks in started to turn purple all the way from top to bottom. Chopped this plant on day 70. Purple and green bud with the most outrageous crystal coverage I've seen in some time. I haven't tried the smoke yet, because it's still in the drier, hasn't been put in the jars yet. This bud has bag appeal in spades. So good looking you will want to hoard it for yourself. Glad I bought 2 packs before they ran out. F2's will be made with the next pack, If you grow out this strain hope you get the purple one, great hunting.


Here's a dla5 #13 side branch bud at 56days. You can see the thin leaves on this one. She stays pretty squat, nice dense buds, with some purple coming though but you can't really see it in this pic. I'll try to get bud shots once I chop soon. Probably only going another week I'm guessing. I'm running 11/13. This one is pure skunk smell, we call it the skunk ass pheno. 



Running a couple other phenos too. This #6 here grows the same squat like indica look but with more fat leaves. Same skunk smell, but with an added sweetness to the skunk. Really cool. Very similar golf ball like buds bud with no purple on this one. Just flipped this plant to flower so I'll add more pics of the buds if I remember.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 4, 2020)

Harvested this Gorilla Ghani #3 at day 51 from flip. Less then 5 % amber showing. I will be harvesting each one on different days to try and narrow down the best time to harvest her.




Cheers


----------



## kroc (Jan 4, 2020)

Well these trainwreck x kashmir testers sure are impressing me. 9weeks since flip. Great red eye stone, long lasting and calming. Smells of lemon, nuts, spices and cedar.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 4, 2020)

jonnyswerve said:


> Where did you source the purple Loas?


Bodhi a couple of years ago. I"m going to F2 them eventually. Working on Lucky Charms and Dank Sinatra at the moment as they're easier to grow and older seeds.


----------



## Hinoon (Jan 4, 2020)

Just curious what I shall grow next, got some seeds from a friend of mine, which was kind enough to send me some of his seeds.... What's cool and why should I run them?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 4, 2020)

Hinoon said:


> Just curious what I shall grow next, got some seeds from a friend of mine, which was kind enough to send me some of his seeds.... What's cool and why should I run them?


That's some friend indeed!!!!
You have some gems there. 
Are those 5 tester packs on the right? 

Cheers


----------



## Hinoon (Jan 4, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> That's some friend indeed!!!!
> You have some gems there.
> Are those 5 tester packs on the right?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, these are tester packs he sent me too and yes, I really appreciate this gift


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 4, 2020)

Hinoon said:


> Just curious what I shall grow next, got some seeds from a friend of mine, which was kind enough to send me some of his seeds.... What's cool and why should I run them?


The one in the green baggie.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 4, 2020)

Hinoon said:


> Just curious what I shall grow next, got some seeds from a friend of mine, which was kind enough to send me some of his seeds.... What's cool and why should I run them?


Very cool friend. Personally I would do ancient og or the bubbashine x 88g13hp


----------



## jonnyswerve (Jan 4, 2020)

Hinoon said:


> Just curious what I shall grow next, got some seeds from a friend of mine, which was kind enough to send me some of his seeds.... What's cool and why should I run them?


That Acient OG would be at the top of my list along with good medicine .I have heard the AOG will finish in August depending on when it's put out I wish Bodhi would do a run with an Acient OG male for outdoors.


----------



## jonnyswerve (Jan 4, 2020)

Hinoon said:


> Just curious what I shall grow next, got some seeds from a friend of mine, which was kind enough to send me some of his seeds.... What's cool and why should I run them?


What's the blueberry cross?


----------



## Hinoon (Jan 4, 2020)

jonnyswerve said:


> What's the blueberry cross?


Bodhis Blueberry Hill, DJ Blueberry x Appalachia


----------



## steveydvee (Jan 4, 2020)

jonnyswerve said:


> That Acient OG would be at the top of my list along with good medicine .I have heard the AOG will finish in August depending on when it's put out I wish Bodhi would do a run with an Acient OG male for outdoors.


Where can I find ancient OG and good medicine?


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 4, 2020)

steveydvee said:


> Where can I find ancient OG and good medicine?


I dont think Bodhi has done an Ancient OG run in awhile; so I think your best bet would be to pick up some F2's


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 4, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Very cool friend. Personally I would do ancient og or the bubbashine x 88g13hp





Hinoon said:


> Bodhis Blueberry Hill, DJ Blueberry x Appalachia


If you wanna be a cannabis hero you would f2 each of these 3 strains  
Just sayin ....

Cheers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 4, 2020)

Hinoon said:


> Yes, these are tester packs he sent me too and yes, I really appreciate this gift


ya know....testers are supposed to be grown ASAP....not held on to and passed around. 

I got the bubbashine hashplant and the NL2 hashplant as well, got 2 of the NL2HP going, got a male and a female I believe. Id go with either of those or that blueberry hill. 

or get going on those testers, since that should be priority since your buddy clearly didnt test them as he was supposed to.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 4, 2020)

Red eye jedi ready to chop at day 73


This chunky bitch stayed short and squat and was very easy to train. No support needed despite the heavy colas.The smell is a bit foul, kinda musky funky old sweaty socks with a hint of pine and leather. Very interested to see how it smokes.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 4, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> ya know....testers are supposed to be grown ASAP....not held on to and passed around.
> 
> I got the bubbashine hashplant and the NL2 hashplant as well, got 2 of the NL2HP going, got a male and a female I believe. Id go with either of those or that blueberry hill.
> 
> or get going on those testers, since that should be priority since your buddy clearly didnt test them as he was supposed to.


Man I wish I could be a tester, maybe eventually they'll get back to me and the weekly email


----------



## steveydvee (Jan 4, 2020)

Anybody have recommendations for a strain that’ll work for commercial use? If anything any strains you grew that was a great producer and can finish in under 9 weeks.


----------



## Greensinatra (Jan 4, 2020)

Haven’t posted in a while, but still follow along everyday. So much talent here! Here are some Temple Of Apollo at day 60. Hope everyone is having a great start to the new year


----------



## mindriot (Jan 4, 2020)

Greensinatra said:


> Haven’t posted in a while, but still follow along everyday. So much talent here! Here are some Temple Of Apollo at day 60. Hope everyone is having a great start to the new year


 I have a few on day 25.. those look amazing. Is this your first run with them?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 4, 2020)

steveydvee said:


> Where can I find ancient OG and good medicine?


In the Smithsonian!


----------



## Greensinatra (Jan 4, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I have a few on day 25.. those look amazing. Is this your first run with them?


Nice And Thanks! Yes first run. 3 ladies in living soil. Still have some time to go. Have you Posted any pics?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm going to preface this post by first saying that I know how rare some of B's older stuff is and how valuable it is. 

I am looking for some Isaac Haze. An original pack would be amazing but I would also welcome F2's or F3's or whatever I have to settle for. I have plenty of things to trade and I also would donate cash for them if that is what it takes. Hit me up here or in a private message. 

Many Blessings!
Copa


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 4, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Man I wish I could be a tester, maybe eventually they'll get back to me and the weekly email


i got some bodhi chucks you can test if you'd like. Are you US? 

edit: 

update. 5/10 dumpster hashplant testers are gonna make it to flower. 3 really vigorous ladies, 2 medium ladies with nice structure, had 2 confirmed males which got culled, and three unsexed yet runty ones which will be culled. I know sometimes the runts have good stuff, but I aint lookin for that, Im looking for winners. only 3 yager hashplant testers were female, had 4 males. 2 seeds didnt pop. and 1 died in the seedling phase. The yager hashplants are a bit younger but dont look nearly as nice and uniform/strong/vigorous as the dumpster hashplants.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 4, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> ya know....testers are supposed to be grown ASAP....not held on to and passed around.
> 
> I got the bubbashine hashplant and the NL2 hashplant as well, got 2 of the NL2HP going, got a male and a female I believe. Id go with either of those or that blueberry hill.
> 
> or get going on those testers, since that should be priority since your buddy clearly didnt test them as he was supposed to.


Agree. Bodhi's email asked that they be popped immediately. I did that, tested them, and he's gonna send me another pack eventually.
Pop that NL2 please.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 4, 2020)

I tested the Congo x kashmir x wookie. FYI - I'm gonna F2 my lucky charms, dank sinatra, ssdd, etc...lucky charms and DS are first. stay tuned for gifts..


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 4, 2020)

Black triangle 

Mothers Milk

these are approaching 40 days into bloom


----------



## Craigson (Jan 4, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I'm going to preface this post by first saying that I know how rare some of B's older stuff is and how valuable it is.
> 
> I am looking for some Isaac Haze. An original pack would be amazing but I would also welcome F2's or F3's or whatever I have to settle for. I have plenty of things to trade and I also would donate cash for them if that is what it takes. Hit me up here or in a private message.
> 
> ...


Good luck friend. Ive never even seen a pic of a pack or mention of it in some crazy collections.
Ill keep an eye out


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 5, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I'm in the process of doing it now with my pack.. the more the better. now if someone can do this with Dank Sinatra that would be great....


There are Dank Sinatra F2s floating around.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 5, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I dont have the time right now but I do plan on F2'ing the SSDD at some point and hooking as many people up as I can for free (plus cost of postage). *If any veteran member here wants to step up and volunteer I would gladly send a pack for that project. *
> 
> SSDD is my all-time favorite strain and I have slowly collected packs of every SSDD cross that I could locate. I would think it may go down in the history books as one of the best overall strains that B has created. If there was a Bodhi strain Hall of Fame SSDD would be in my top 5.


@Weliveinapolicestate looks like a good candidate for a seed run. Has anyone at OG done SSDD F2 yet?


----------



## Patrice22 (Jan 5, 2020)

Hey guys,
The news about ssdd has inspired me to f2 mine, the only problem is that I've never bred before and have no idea what I'm doing. I have 7 of them that i switched to 12/12 yesterday. So i need to pull my finger out. 

Any tips for choosing a good male? I imagine that choosing the female will be quite straight forward, but any tips for this would be appreciated too. 
When would be the best time to pollinate? I need to let the females develop somewhat so I can find my favourite pheno as I won't pollinate them all. 

I know this is a 'how long is a piece of string type question' but how many seeds would you expect to get back off one plant? Nothing too big something you'd expect to harvest around 2-3 oz off? I'm trying to figure if i can just pollinate part of the plant or do all of it. 

I'm off to try and find a few basic breeders guides to follow.

Peace.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 5, 2020)

Patrice22 said:


> Hey guys,
> The news about ssdd has inspired me to f2 mine, the only problem is that I've never bred before and have no idea what I'm doing. I have 7 of them that i switched to 12/12 yesterday. So i need to pull my finger out.
> 
> Any tips for choosing a good male? I imagine that choosing the female will be quite straight forward, but any tips for this would be appreciated too.
> ...


Great idea
All the info you seek can be found in this thread https://www.rollitup.org/t/schwaggy-ps-random-stuff.981386/ Absolutely worth reading the whole thread.

Cheers


----------



## Craigson (Jan 5, 2020)

Patrice22 said:


> Hey guys,
> The news about ssdd has inspired me to f2 mine, the only problem is that I've never bred before and have no idea what I'm doing. I have 7 of them that i switched to 12/12 yesterday. So i need to pull my finger out.
> 
> Any tips for choosing a good male? I imagine that choosing the female will be quite straight forward, but any tips for this would be appreciated too.
> ...


IMO the best way to f2 a strain is to use all males and females. Preservation not selective breeding


----------



## Craigson (Jan 5, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> @Weliveinapolicestate looks like a good candidate for a seed run. Has anyone at OG done SSDD F2 yet?


Yes it was one of the first strains done on OG. Will be done again next yr is the plan


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 5, 2020)

Craigson said:


> IMO the best way to f2 a strain is to use all males and females. Preservation not selective breeding


I have been advised for a true open pollenation, to do males and females separate, that way you can mix all the male pollen, and your plants wont turn out 95% towards whatever male popped first. Gotta give credit to @Nu-Be for that gem of advice


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 5, 2020)

Woo, sunday morning, y'all know what it is, time for some space travel!

Apollo 11 f4, pineapple funk pheno. Some say cheeto's, I dont quite get that, but its wonderful whatever it is. cheezy funk isnt too far off though.  
Boris' album Pink makes a wonderful soundtrack and backround for photos.


----------



## jonnyswerve (Jan 5, 2020)

Greensinatra said:


> Haven’t posted in a while, but still follow along everyday. So much talent here! Here are some Temple Of Apollo at day 60. Hope everyone is having a great start to the new year


Those are looking awful purdy I have a few at 35 days and I can't get enough of the smell coming off of them sweet fermenting pineapple juice. I figured they would be done at 60 days are they getting cloudy or Amber trics yet ? Curious on how long these will take but I seeded mine so I always wait 6 weeks after pollination to allow for seed development.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jan 5, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> @Weliveinapolicestate looks like a good candidate for a seed run. Has anyone at OG done SSDD F2 yet?


They have done an f2 preservation of SSDD. Bodhi has since informed them that basically he didn't want them doing seed preservations of any strain currently available or that could be re-released/produced.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 5, 2020)

jonnyswerve said:


> Those are looking awful purdy I have a few at 35 days and I can't get enough of the smell coming off of them sweet fermenting pineapple juice. I figured they would be done at 60 days are they getting cloudy or Amber trics yet ? Curious on how long these will take but I seeded mine so I always wait 6 weeks after pollination to allow for seed development.


Many these sound like the perfect pairing for my Golden Goat S1. It throws off the same smells and is like running through a ripe pineapple field.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 5, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> They have done an f2 preservation of SSDD. Bodhi has since informed them that basically he didn't want them doing seed preservations of any strain currently available or that could be re-released/produced.


So it would be OK to do SSDD now because B's Appy dad is long gone.


----------



## Greensinatra (Jan 5, 2020)

jonnyswerve said:


> Those are looking awful purdy I have a few at 35 days and I can't get enough of the smell coming off of them sweet fermenting pineapple juice. I figured they would be done at 60 days are they getting cloudy or Amber trics yet ? Curious on how long these will take but I seeded mine so I always wait 6 weeks after pollination to allow for seed development.


My 3 started off smelling like sweet tarts or one of those chalky candies. They have evolved into the pineapple that everyone is talking about. Im kinda horrible at describing smells, but pineapple seems right. Starting to see more cloudy trichs, but still a lot of clear. No amber yet. Gonna let them keep trucking along. That is awesome your making some seeds! F2 or did you use a Different male? I’m sure we will be happy. Its Bodhi so of course it’s going to be amazing!


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 5, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> So it would be OK to do SSDD now because B's Appy dad is long gone.


Probably but I would get his blessing first.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 5, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Woo, sunday morning, y'all know what it is, time for some space travel!
> 
> Apollo 11 f4, pineapple funk pheno. Some say cheeto's, I dont quite get that, but its wonderful whatever it is. cheezy funk isnt too far off though. View attachment 4450135View attachment 4450136View attachment 4450139
> Boris' album Pink makes a wonderful soundtrack and backround for photos.



Wow that's a beauty! Can let you steal all the fame! Here is my keeper pheno of A11.
Still have the cut, least until I can search more as I still have some beans...

Happy growing!


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jan 5, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> So it would be OK to do SSDD now because B's Appy dad is long gone.


The Appy is long gone so can't be reproduced and I'm not sure if he has any SSDD left in his fridges. I'd start by checking stock at GLG or JBC for SSDD if they don't have it or didn't restock it on the last drop its most likely gone for good. 

If that's the case I'd say you'll be fine for a Perservation run. You could ask Bodhi but he's not likely to respond to a question he has answered many times, if it fits the criteria he's laid out I can't see any problems.


----------



## jonnyswerve (Jan 5, 2020)

Greensinatra said:


> My 3 started off smelling like sweet tarts or one of those chalky candies. They have evolved into the pineapple that everyone is talking about. Im kinda horrible at describing smells, but pineapple seems right. Starting to see more cloudy trichs, but still a lot of clear. No amber yet. Gonna let them keep trucking along. That is awesome your making some seeds! F2 or did you use a Different male? I’m sure we will be happy. Its Bodhi so of course it’s going to be amazing!


Yes making f2 s and maybe some crossed to Secret Cheif I accidentally left a tiny seedling and it looks like it pollinated it but not sure was super early in flower when it happened. I want to look for a Temple leaning male to backcross to my Temple leaning female try and make like a Pineapple Temple line to play with but have to find it first.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 5, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> So it would be OK to do SSDD now because B's Appy dad is long gone.


Its not so much that the appy dad is gone, its that SSDD has until recently still been available at seed banks. Bodhi has been pretty clear on this, don't F2 and distribute strains that he is still selling through his official channels. 

Having said that I have seen numerous sources say that no more SSDD packs will be dropped to any seed banks so its probably safe to start F2'ing these. 

I have 11 packs of SSDD F1s in the vault and have thought it might be fun to do alittle fun run with these at some point. Distribute these out to some folks that can all grow them out at the same time and have a friendly competition about who can find the best pheno. Come up with our own "forum cut"


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 5, 2020)

MojoRizing said:


> Its not so much that the appy dad is gone, its that SSDD has until recently still been available at seed banks. Bodhi has been pretty clear on this, don't F2 and distribute strains that he is still selling through his official channels.
> 
> Having said that I have seen numerous sources say that no more SSDD packs will be dropped to any seed banks so its probably safe to start F2'ing these.
> 
> I have 11 packs of SSDD F1s in the vault and have thought it might be fun to do alittle fun run with these at some point. Distribute these out to some folks that can all grow them out at the same time and have a friendly competition about who can find the best pheno. Come up with our own "forum cut"


SSDD is pretty much sold out everywhere and the appy dad has been dead for a long time. Bodhi was just releasing SSDD from his fridge so I think it's ok to F2 them if they're not on-sale anywhere. I literally just asked him about F2ing Lucky Charms and Dank Sinatra. His response a couple of days ago:
"breed away, be creative, enjoy!"


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 5, 2020)

A seedbank (can't remember which one) mentioned that bodhi doesn't have anymore SSDD in the fridge. Bodhi also retired the SSDD male so those crosses are limited too.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 5, 2020)

I have a pack of original goji og f1 id like to trade someone here for a 88g13hp cross. I much prefer that dad and have already ran a pack of goji og. Dm if anyone is interested.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 5, 2020)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4250806
> Dank Zappa


you still got this baby around?


----------



## Craigson (Jan 5, 2020)

Ive got some older packs if anyones interested.


Blueberry snow 

Lemon penetration 

Snow lotus mega mix 

Bobas stash 

Head trip 

Landos Stash 

Chem91jb x snowlotus 

Blueberry mountain 

Tiger mountain 

Appalachian super skunk 

Dragons Blood hashplant


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 5, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Ive got some older packs if anyones interested.
> 
> Appalachian super skunk


This! ASS is one ive been looking for awhile now!


----------



## SFnone (Jan 5, 2020)

yeah, people love that ASS alright


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 5, 2020)

who doesn’t love some ass?!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 5, 2020)

SFnone said:


> yeah, people love that ASS alright





colocowboy said:


> who doesn’t love some ass?!


Bent over grabbing ankles is best but stacking the ass cola's would be a close second!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 5, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Ive got some older packs if anyones interested.
> 
> 
> Blueberry snow
> ...


Absolutely interested in either of the blueberry crosses, especially blueberry mountain. got some stuff to trade if you're interested. 

also sounds like I'm gonna need to hurry up and F2 the ASS I have, people seem to be hungry for it, and she is a wonderful plant.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 5, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Absolutely interested in either of the blueberry crosses, especially blueberry mountain. got some stuff to trade if you're interested.
> 
> also sounds like I'm gonna need to hurry up and F2 the ASS I have, people seem to be hungry for it, and she is a wonderful plant.


Ill be on the list for the ASS as well as the Red Eye Jedi, haha


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 5, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Ill be on the list for the ASS as well as the Red Eye Jedi, haha


hah had a problem wehn I went on vacation, everything died in my youngin' tent/seeds/clones. So, i started over, got 2/4 red eye's I popped to live, and Hoping like hell for at least a female to self, but 1 and 1 would be ideal, and I'm gonna just pop the rest soon and be basically guaranteed a male and female.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 5, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> hah had a problem wehn I went on vacation, everything died in my youngin' tent/seeds/clones. So, i started over, got 2/4 red eye's I popped to live, and Hoping like hell for at least a female to self, but 1 and 1 would be ideal, and I'm gonna just pop the rest soon and be basically guaranteed a male and female.


Fingers crossed! Thanks again for doing that preservation run!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 5, 2020)

If it all goes to shit... I got you covered. ASS and Red Eyed Jedi. But I only have a pack left of each right now so we need to make it count!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 5, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> This! ASS is one ive been looking for awhile now!


Check the brit banks. They have some right now.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 5, 2020)

I finally got around to looking under her skirt a bit and man she is frosty! TK x Iraq testers. Excuse the phone cam used.


----------



## Nu-Be (Jan 6, 2020)

Happy New Year, bodhi friends and fans!  Now that this thread's back on track, I wanted to share a little bit.

For the very most part, y'all are always posting such great pics and smoke reports...spreading those good vibes...keeping it chill in here, friendly and open to all, not sexist or hyped or chest thumpy or punitive. Very bodhi-like. Thank you!  @HamNEggs you're doing excellent work with those TK x Iraqi testers!  I hope mine turn out even half as good as yours.

My wonderful girlfriend & partner of the last six years finally finished university, so we spent the holidays decompressing on a deserted island.



In this crazy world, it's so nice to find time for personal reflection, slowing down, being quiet, letting go. Places like this leave me speechless. In a good way. 



The energy is wild and untamed out in the middle of the ocean. It's incredible to see 20ft waves, and then a little scary to feel them shake the earth beneath your feet. Reminds me of how little control we have over anything in life.



With a steady diet of fresh fruit n veggies, some Lucky Charms tincture, and a few not-so-micro-doses that somehow made their way into our luggage, we found the end of every rainbow. 









It was a good trip, and a great way to turn the page on another chapter. Onward and upward!

Now...about those testers...

The day before we left, my TK x Iraqi got transplanted into grow bags, each with about 7gal of soil. I watered them in extra heavy, then turned down the temps in the house to 60F and caught a plane, leaving them unattended to fend for themselves.

Sometimes you just gotta take a leap of faith.



15 days later  this is what I came home to:



Whew! lol I've since taken clones and flipped to flower as of New Year's Day. They seem happy!




Thanks to all for being good to one another and making this the best thread on the internet!  Let's continue make an effort to keep this place positive and realistic, high vibes and honest, passionate and informative, open and welcoming to all for another decade!

I feel lucky to know you fine folks. Big blessings in 2020!

~nube


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 6, 2020)

Nu-Be said:


> Happy New Year, bodhi friends and fans!  Now that this thread's back on track, I wanted to share a little bit.
> 
> For the very most part, y'all are always posting such great pics and smoke reports...spreading those good vibes...keeping it chill in here, friendly and open to all, not sexist or hyped or chest thumpy or punitive. Very bodhi-like. Thank you!  @HamNEggs you're doing excellent work with those TK x Iraqi testers!  I hope mine turn out even half as good as yours.
> 
> ...


Looking great! Thank you for the kind words. You make this a very welcoming place to come and share our experiences.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 6, 2020)

Nu-Be said:


> Happy New Year, bodhi friends and fans!  Now that this thread's back on track, I wanted to share a little bit.
> 
> For the very most part, y'all are always posting such great pics and smoke reports...spreading those good vibes...keeping it chill in here, friendly and open to all, not sexist or hyped or chest thumpy or punitive. Very bodhi-like. Thank you!  @HamNEggs you're doing excellent work with those TK x Iraqi testers!  I hope mine turn out even half as good as yours.
> 
> ...


sounds like a lovely adventure, glad you were able to have some great personal time with your loved one!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 6, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @FlakeyFoont we need to talk! Between the two of us we could literally hook everyone up with 99% of the SSDD crosses that were produced. In F2 form of course!  Time for me right now is going to be getting tighter but I will be around, just not as much until March/April. I just comitted to a rather large construction project that will suck the life out of me if I'm not careful lol... or if I run out of SSDD on-site!


Ha ha, I start freaking when the SSDD stashes dip.

I've made F2's and 3's, but only used one male each time on a few females, so I'm not sure how well preserves the strain? I got seeds though, lol!

Tried femming 2x with STS. Got mucho balls, but no jizz took.

I'm an old git, and just don't have the space to effectively pull this stuff off anymore, so just keep me in mind when you've got it together.

I was in construction most of my working life, it ain't the big jobs that kill ya, it's all those little ones you were supposed to do for free, lol!


----------



## Stickyjones (Jan 6, 2020)

Nu-Be said:


> Happy New Year, bodhi friends and fans!  Now that this thread's back on track, I wanted to share a little bit.
> 
> For the very most part, y'all are always posting such great pics and smoke reports...spreading those good vibes...keeping it chill in here, friendly and open to all, not sexist or hyped or chest thumpy or punitive. Very bodhi-like. Thank you!  @HamNEggs you're doing excellent work with those TK x Iraqi testers!  I hope mine turn out even half as good as yours.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear everything is going well for ya. That looks like paradise for sure The testers are looking super happy too


----------



## pacoelclandestino (Jan 6, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> One of my friends that is a liscensed MMP caregiver bought four Fluence Spyder 2xi's right after I did and 3 of the 4 were DEAD out of the box. Because he spends a shitload of cash at the local store they swapped out 3 of the ones they had in inventory. That was months ago. Funny thing is that those same lights are still sitting out back of the store. They now push the Gavita 1650's. Which to me seem better but you need to buy the controller etc and in the end its even more than the Fluence. Supposed to have better hardware etc but all this shit makes me want to go back to caveman style MHS and HPS 1K's or even try out the 315 DE CMH's etc. I'm just SMH about the whole fucked up situation.


Problem with Fluence is that they cannot keep up, June 2019 you could order any light from them and the waiting time was of 10 days....today is 60, at least you guys are in the US and still can get some in shops, here in Europe you cannot get a thing. I am going crazy trying to find a solution to not having the dimmer in any shop....i´ve found one, but is a Trolmaster controller and that´s 500€*....if you guys have any solution i will be very interested


----------



## budLIFE60 (Jan 6, 2020)

Prayer tower coming along nicely. One confirmed female so far 
Cleaned out the big flower room and moved these over and now are resting under some LEDs, slight burn on one but other than that things are going well! 
Cant wait to see them take off in the 45 gal pots soon...


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 6, 2020)

Howdy folks. I just got into Bodhi gear, after a good SSDD smoking experience. So far I've only got a Gold Star x Snow Lotus and 6 cuttings from it flowering.
Lemon Lotus, Red Lotus, ASS, and Cherry Queen..plus I've still got 20 GS x SL seeds from freebie packs (much love Bodhi and GLG).
I'm mostly here to ask, listen, and learn.
First time forum user, go easy.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 6, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Ha ha, I start freaking when the SSDD stashes dip.
> 
> I've made F2's and 3's, but only used one male each time on a few females, so I'm not sure how well preserves the strain? I got seeds though, lol!
> 
> ...


I bet crossing someone else's f2 with yours would do the trick. Right now I am debating between running SSDD or Jungle Spice, neither of which I have had the pleasure of sampling. Pretty dang hard to choosing one.


----------



## SFnone (Jan 6, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Howdy folks. I just got into Bodhi gear, after a good SSDD smoking experience. So far I've only got a Gold Star x Snow Lotus and 6 cuttings from it flowering.
> Lemon Lotus, Red Lotus, ASS, and Cherry Queen..plus I've still got 20 GS x SL seeds from freebie packs (much love Bodhi and GLG).
> I'm mostly here to ask, listen, and learn.
> First time forum user, go easy.


you picked the friendliest place to start


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 7, 2020)

Trimmed up the gorilla Ghani #3 I took down on day 46 from flip with no amber trichs . Most were milky. I wanted to see what effect taking it early would have. It has a predictably much more rushy effect when taken so early.


Cheers


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 7, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Trimmed up the gorilla Ghani #3 I took down on day 46 from flip with no amber trichs . Most were milky. I wanted to see what effect taking it early would have. It has a predictably much more rushy effect when taken so early.
> View attachment 4451424
> 
> Cheers


That looks incredible for day 46! Rushy buzz or not.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 7, 2020)

Day 54 from flip and harvest day for this Gorilla Ghani #3 






Cheers


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 7, 2020)

So, I'm hearing about Nierika from Bodhi, but I'm not finding where to get some. I'd like to score more of his sativa landrace/heirloom crosses. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 7, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> So, I'm hearing about Nierika from Bodhi, but I'm not finding where to get some. I'd like to score more of his sativa landrace/heirloom crosses. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Gotta keep an eye for seedbank drops and have some luck and reliable internet and maybe just maybe you will get a pack.

that or find someone w a pack and pay extra$$$


----------



## Craigson (Jan 7, 2020)

10/11 Golden Triangle (tk x appy) and 10/12 Black Triangle (tk x 88g13hp) shot tails.
9 GTs are above soil. The BTs were germed a few days after.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 7, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Gotta keep an eye for seedbank drops and have some luck and reliable internet and maybe just maybe you will get a pack.
> 
> that or find someone w a pack and pay extra$$$


Thanks. I've only bought my Bodhi gear through GLG, and that's likely who I'll continue working with. I missed out on the Zipolite deal.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 7, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Thanks. I've only bought my Bodhi gear through GLG, and that's likely who I'll continue working with. I missed out on the Zipolite deal.


headiegardens i believe it is sells bodhi gear and he may have some satibas of his own. Never ran his gear but ive seen the name pop up sativa wise i think


----------



## hillbill (Jan 7, 2020)

Bodhi related 
5/5 Space Monkey F2s are up from dirt in blue Solos.
3 weeks in flower and Black Triangle x Copper Chem f2 getting big and making pistils all over.
6 Bing x California Cannon topped and ready to flower when I have room. Very compact but will be bushy

Highly recommend Soulmate if you like loud and powerful dank goodness. Much more active than I first thought it might be. Easy grow and no negatives.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 7, 2020)

jp68 said:


> headiegardens i believe it is sells bodhi gear and he may have some satibas of his own. Never ran his gear but ive seen the name pop up sativa wise i think


Thank you. I'll look into that.


----------



## kroc (Jan 7, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Bodhi related
> 5/5 Space Monkey F2s are up from dirt in blue Solos.
> 3 weeks in flower and Black Triangle x Copper Chem f2 getting big and making pistils all over.
> 6 Bing x California Cannon topped and ready to flower when I have room. Very compact but will be bushy
> ...


just flipped some soulmate f2's made by another memeber, pretty excited considering all the talk and pics lately, also just got 4 secret chief wet, i remember you saying this one will sit you down lol, looking for a good nighttime stone


----------



## hillbill (Jan 7, 2020)

I do have 3 cherry queen that are 6 weeks today. Small bushes with hybrid looking leaves. Very sticky and compact pistil getting brown red and buds beginning to fill out. Spicy and dopey smells. Can’t identify but strong when touched.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 7, 2020)

pacoelclandestino said:


> Problem with Fluence is that they cannot keep up, June 2019 you could order any light from them and the waiting time was of 10 days....today is 60, at least you guys are in the US and still can get some in shops, here in Europe you cannot get a thing. I am going crazy trying to find a solution to not having the dimmer in any shop....i´ve found one, but is a Trolmaster controller and that´s 500€*....if you guys have any solution i will be very interested



All I can say is I do remember reading about another dimmer that works with the. Spyder x plus. I have a fluence dimmer so cant comment much past that.. it was not the brand you mention. Or raise the light and burn more juice...


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 7, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I do have 3 cherry queen that are 6 weeks today. Small bushes with hybrid looking leaves. Very sticky and compact pistil getting brown red and buds beginning to fill out. Spicy and dopey smells. Can’t identify but strong when touched.


Hello, do you have pic's of the Cherry Queen, any noticable pheno differences? I've got a pack, planning on running some in the fall. 
Thanks


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 7, 2020)

AnyOne know of any SSDD still kicking around ? Can’t believe I didn’t get them when they were still available at GLG. Major FOMO kicking in


----------



## jonnyswerve (Jan 7, 2020)

Temple of Apollo day 37 smelling really good sweet pineapple funk can't wait...


----------



## hillbill (Jan 7, 2020)

No pics in medieval Murcia. Very little different between except one a bit bigger than her sisters. Grew Bing and like it.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jan 7, 2020)

Starflight guava chugging along


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 7, 2020)

hillbill said:


> No pics in medieval Murcia. Very little different between except one a bit bigger than her sisters. Grew Bing and like it.


I've only relaxed a little on pic's since moving from Indiana to Michigan. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jan 7, 2020)

Dream Lotus 40 days since flip.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 7, 2020)

Some dried sun ra nugs
Great bag appeal and very hard dense nugs. Sour and sweet grapefruit smell and taste. All I need is a decent bong rip and I'm set for an hour or so.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 7, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Some dried sun ra nugsView attachment 4451833View attachment 4451834
> Great bag appeal and very hard dense nugs. Sour and sweet grapefruit smell and taste. All I need is a decent bong rip and I'm set for an hour or so.


Beautiful looking .This a daytime smoke?


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 7, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Beautiful looking .This a daytime smoke?


Thanks, it's definitely night time smoke. Very potent.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 7, 2020)

Craigson said:


> 10/11 Golden Triangle (tk x appy) and 10/12 Black Triangle (tk x 88g13hp) shot tails.
> 9 GTs are above soil. The BTs were germed a few days after.
> View attachment 4451454View attachment 4451455View attachment 4451456View attachment 4451457


Ah, Golden Triangle, the one that got away!


----------



## Houstini (Jan 7, 2020)

1 of 6 goji f2 females 
And the f2 select stud


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jan 8, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Craigson said:
> 
> 
> > Ive got some older packs if anyones interested.
> ...


----------



## steveydvee (Jan 8, 2020)

I got a couple of strains I'm interested in which should I choose? Grown indoors then brought outdoor when weather permits growing in 42.5*N Latitude(Southern Oregon). Yield and fast flowering are important. Which of these would you pick and why? I need to narrow down this list. 

Blue Sunshine
Space Monkey
Hollyweed
Guava Wookie
Temple of Apollo
Cocoon
Sun RA
Black Raspberry
Purple Wookie V2

Freebies that I'm forsure getting.

Time Bandit
Kush 4 x Snow Lotus


----------



## kona gold (Jan 8, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Some dried sun ra nugsView attachment 4451833View attachment 4451834
> Great bag appeal and very hard dense nugs. Sour and sweet grapefruit smell and taste. All I need is a decent bong rip and I'm set for an hour or so.


You do a beautiful job.
How many lights you running??


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 8, 2020)

steveydvee said:


> I got a couple of strains I'm interested in which should I choose? Grown indoors then brought outdoor when weather permits growing in 42.5*N Latitude(Southern Oregon). Yield and fast flowering are important. Which of these would you pick and why? I need to narrow down this list.
> 
> Blue Sunshine
> Space Monkey
> ...


I would lean towards the Blue Sunshine. I have run a few Blue Dream x's outdors and all have kicked ass size and smell/taste-wise. The potency of the Blue Dream crosses seems to be all over the map (pheno dependent) so if you run the Blue Sunshine I would cull all the slow-growers and put my effort into the vigorous large xmas tree framed/structured plants. A buddy of mine ran the RKU V2 outdoors and loved it so now he has a hard-on to run the Purple Wookie V2.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 8, 2020)

steveydvee said:


> Where can I find . . . *good medicine*?


Check out ninefold collective. I just finished 2 Good Medicine OGs. (bodhi's good medicine cut x funky farms' buckeye strawberry og male) They are both great. Lavender, cedar, peach and other fruity smells and flavs. Gmog #1.
Gmog #2
All of their cbd offerings are freebies.


----------



## steveydvee (Jan 8, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I would lean towards the Blue Sunshine. I have run a few Blue Dream x's outdors and all have kicked ass size and smell/taste-wise. The potency of the Blue Dream crosses seems to be all over the map (pheno dependent) so if you run the Blue Sunshine I would cull all the slow-growers and put my effort into the vigorous large xmas tree framed/structured plants. A buddy of mine ran the RKU V2 outdoors and loved it so now he has a hard-on to run the Purple Wookie V2.


Great suggestion !! I heard the Rku is a good producer alongside the blue dream I will definitely give them a try.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 8, 2020)

steveydvee said:


> Great suggestion !! I heard the Rku is a good producer alongside the blue dream I will definitely give them a try.


Eh, I grew purple Wookie v2 and it wasnt a huge yielder by any means, I got like double the yield from ASS and 1.5 the yield from Bingo Pajama.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 8, 2020)

All the ASS I had were excellent bud to leaf and stem ratio.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 8, 2020)

steveydvee said:


> Great suggestion !! I heard the Rku is a good producer alongside the blue dream I will definitely give them a try.



I can with confidence say that @CopaGenetics is someone I would ask for advice outdoors. His part of the world a fast finisher is a must most years in my experience. He also has some nice looking work if you haven't seen it. 

Ah the fun game of outdoors! I miss it. Proper sun grown imo trumps all/any indoor on a good year! 

Just for the hell of it... day ummm... 9 or 10 I think 12/12. Space Monkey still fast and Curley? But otherwise heathy. All others happy as can be. Just got a 1/2 pound of gnatrol so I suppose tonight I'll bomb the place! God damn gnats!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 8, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Eh, I grew purple Wookie v2 and it wasnt a huge yielder by any means, I got like double the yield from ASS and 1.5 the yield from Bingo Pajama.


@steveydvee @reallybigjesusfreak Yeah I'm not sure the RKU v2 is still available... think it was a freeb. I will let my buddy know that the P wook is a low yielder. I grow in and out but my passion is out and you would be surprised at how different almost every strain performs in vs out. Some strains crush it in and out, some suck in and out. Outdoors my main beef is floppy stems and then shit-tons of leaf. Any strain that has a low calyx-to-leaf ratio gets axed from my outdoor regimen. I have yet to run ASS or Bingo Pajama so I cant speak for either. I have heard that Sakura kills it outdoors and most of the DLA's do well also. This last info comes from Shoe over at Headie Gardens and he lives in Mass so many of his clientele grow Bodhi and give him feedback on the strains. I would consider Shoe a great source of Bodhi strain info.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm at 43° N, always a wet cool to cold October here. I'm trying more cowbell (forum and ogkb remix) grandma's hashplant, and time bandit outdoors for 2020, my first time with bodhi. Hopefully these turn out well as I have read that the 88g13hp crosses do well outdoors. I was hesitant on the dla crosses due to possible bud rot issues with most pure indicas I have tried.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 8, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> I'm at 43° N, always a wet cool to cold October here. I'm trying more cowbell (forum and ogkb remix) grandma's hashplant, and time bandit outdoors for 2020, my first time with bodhi. Hopefully these turn out well as I have read that the 88g13hp crosses do well outdoors. I was hesitant on the dla crosses due to possible bud rot issues with most pure indicas I have tried.


I had a super silver hashplant (Hashplant pheno) good for outdoors. Very little leaf and no huge buds.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 8, 2020)

kona gold said:


> You do a beautiful job.
> How many lights you running??


Thanks kona, I'm using about 500 watts quantum boards and cobs in a 4x4.


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 8, 2020)

DLA 7 (on the left in the pic) and Healing Hashplant , just over a week since the gradual flip. DLA is showing some deficiencies, but overall the most vigorous plants I've ever grown, by far!


----------



## SFnone (Jan 8, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I grow in and out but my passion is out


Same. I think indoors can be more tuned in, but out is just sort of truer... "The flower grown indoors is fragrant and big, while the flower grown out and in the wild is simply itself..."


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 8, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> DLA 7 (on the left in the pic) and Healing Hashplant , just over a week since the gradual flip. DLA is showing some deficiencies, but overall the most vigorous plants I've ever grown, by far!
> View attachment 4452536


Hit the DLA with some Epsom. She looks Mg deficient. Are you running led’s?


----------



## Craigson (Jan 8, 2020)

SFnone said:


> Same. I think indoors can be more tuned in, but out is just sort of truer... "The flower grown indoors is fragrant and big, while the flower grown out and in the wild is simply itself..."


I read a comment on a co2 post the other day and apparently plants evolved at much higher co2 concentrations and higher temps? I gotta look into it more but if true then maybe indoor is closer to the plants having a more ‘natural’ enviro? Lol just baked thinkin


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 8, 2020)

Craigson said:


> I read a comment on a co2 post the other day and apparently plants evolved at much higher co2 concentrations and higher temps? I gotta look into it more but if true then maybe indoor is closer to the plants having a more ‘natural’ enviro? Lol just baked thinkin


Makes sense. If you look at the evolution of the planet itself, periods were a lot warmer previously with higher CO2 temps until certain basal level plants came out and started producing O2. Now this is stretching my memory, but if I remember right it was all of the flora and algae producing such high levels of O2 which allowed the dinosaurs to get so big. From when I have experimented with CO2, I noticed if you ran CO2 you could get temps up to like 85F without any issues. Personally, though, I stopped using it. The cost of it with the minor percent increase in yield wasn't worth it and it didn't affect the quality of the flower I was producing. ymmv.


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 8, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Are you running led’s?


I am. And DLA is under the better one of the 2 fixtures I'm using. Was planning on giving her some Botanicare cal/mag tomorrow, she should be ready for watering. I had already given her some cal/mag before, but I'm not sure the ph was on point, I didn't know it changes over time, if you let water sit for couple of days. Or maybe it wasn't enough. Hungry plants


----------



## jp68 (Jan 8, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> I'm at 43° N, always a wet cool to cold October here. I'm trying more cowbell (forum and ogkb remix) grandma's hashplant, and time bandit outdoors for 2020, my first time with bodhi. Hopefully these turn out well as I have read that the 88g13hp crosses do well outdoors. I was hesitant on the dla crosses due to possible bud rot issues with most pure indicas I have tried.


There were some posts way back about a dla taking some beatings outdoors like a champ. Not sure who it was but the dla he had seemed pretty resilient


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 8, 2020)

I can tell you right now that I will be running at least one of those new Ancient OG crosses that B and Green B just dropped. Red Eyed Jedi, Sakura, and my GSD F3's (GSD = GG4 x SSDD). Also Wedding Crasher (Symbiotic), a bunch of Sky Cuddler x's (Freeborn Selections), and Aficianado's (sp) Fizzy Bubbly. I need more friends that will let me run rec counts at their places hahahaha! Or I could just pack my ass up and move to Oregon and caretake a tree farm!


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 8, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Eh, I grew purple Wookie v2 and it wasnt a huge yielder by any means, I got like double the yield from ASS and 1.5 the yield from Bingo Pajama.


I agree, mine yielded a pitiful amount but man was it some gorgeous flower


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 8, 2020)

Red eye jedi and Sun ra chopped at week 11

Red eye jedi
This one was much stretchier compared to my last pheno. The nugs on it are easily some of the densest I've grown. Smells very similar to my other pheno I already harvested, kind of like if you had bad BO and tried to cover it up with a piney smelling deodorant.

Sun ra

My power went out after a storm a couple weeks ago and I could smell this plant all the way out to the mailbox. It has a lemony burnt rubber gas fumes smell to it, strongest out of all the plants this grow. Huge stretch with unfortunately airy nugs, however it might be worth growing again if the smell stays through the dry.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 8, 2020)

Just want to say space monkey was a hit, everybody goes nuts for it and was the first female pheno grown
Mothers Hashplant was low yield but imo is also a hit, solid dense sweet buds

I just planted my cannaventure lvtk crossed to mothers hashplant just to mess around, prob give it used soil, see if its worth anything


----------



## mauiwang (Jan 8, 2020)

Anyone know when next Bodhi drop coming?
Looking for Amrita


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 8, 2020)

mauiwang said:


> Anyone know when next Bodhi drop coming?
> Looking for Amrita


@mauiwang That was a limited strain when it first dropped so you never know if B has plans for it (hopefully he does) to drop again. Limited usually means grab it while/if you can...


----------



## nsguerilla (Jan 8, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> A few more shots of Gorilla Ghani #3 from today, day 44 from flip . ( sorry to those sick of my spamming pics of her ) She is fading and bringing on the beautiful colors just like the seed plant did last time. If I remember right I harvested the seed plant at day 60. By the looks of things the clone run could come down a full week earlier.
> View attachment 4444731
> View attachment 4444732
> View attachment 4444733
> ...


I picked this up as my freebie for outdoor next year, looks Great!! Might have to grow it out indoors and run some clones outdoors.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 8, 2020)

SFnone said:


> Same. I think indoors can be more tuned in, but out is just sort of truer... "The flower grown indoors is fragrant and big, while the flower grown out and in the wild is simply itself..."



Imo if it were legal everywhere everyone's passion should lie outside. When the world catches up... it's a slow war!


----------



## steveydvee (Jan 8, 2020)

@CopaGenetics Where do I contact Shoe? I’d like to ask him a few questions about strain selection. Also what strain is ASS I hear it mentioned a lot here. Is it available?


Growing indoor and out real changes the outcome of the bud to leaf ratio By a lot. Would it still be viable to look for phenos indoor for outdoor use? I’m thinking this would be my only option. I grew space monkey last year outdoor and in and the Pheno I got indoor had no leaf compared to the one outdoor that had all leaf but frost everywhere.


----------



## steveydvee (Jan 8, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Eh, I grew purple Wookie v2 and it wasnt a huge yielder by any means, I got like double the yield from ASS and 1.5 the yield from Bingo Pajama.


Well was that Pheno specific or did the whole pack just show a bunch of low yielders? Well that’s great to hear. One strain down but more love to the others thank you.


----------



## steveydvee (Jan 8, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @steveydvee @reallybigjesusfreak Yeah I'm not sure the RKU v2 is still available... think it was a freeb. I will let my buddy know that the P wook is a low yielder. I grow in and out but my passion is out and you would be surprised at how different almost every strain performs in vs out. Some strains crush it in and out, some suck in and out. Outdoors my main beef is floppy stems and then shit-tons of leaf. Any strain that has a low calyx-to-leaf ratio gets axed from my outdoor regimen. I have yet to run ASS or Bingo Pajama so I cant speak for either. I have heard that Sakura kills it outdoors and most of the DLA's do well also. This last info comes from Shoe over at Headie Gardens and he lives in Mass so many of his clientele grow Bodhi and give him feedback on the strains. I would consider Shoe a great source of Bodhi strain info.


Just sent an email to Shoe hopefully I got the right one. There are so many DLA crosse I haven’t done my due diligence yet but guess I got more research to do. Information on these strains are hard to come by. That Kush 4 looks promising but the rest I’m not sure I can find any info on them. I need to pull the trigger soon. Time is running out time to prepare for the new year!


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 8, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Eh, I grew purple Wookie v2 and it wasnt a huge yielder by any means, I got like double the yield from ASS and 1.5 the yield from Bingo Pajama.


Same here. Very dank and stinky but small yields.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jan 8, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I can tell you right now that I will be running at least one of those new Ancient OG crosses that B and Green B just dropped. Red Eyed Jedi, Sakura, and my GSD F3's (GSD = GG4 x SSDD). Also Wedding Crasher (Symbiotic), a bunch of Sky Cuddler x's (Freeborn Selections), and Aficianado's (sp) Fizzy Bubbly. I need more friends that will let me run rec counts at their places hahahaha! Or I could just pack my ass up and move to Oregon and caretake a tree farm!


Where are the new ancient og crosses dropping at?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 9, 2020)

steveydvee said:


> Just sent an email to Shoe hopefully I got the right one. There are so many DLA crosse I haven’t done my due diligence yet but guess I got more research to do. Information on these strains are hard to come by. That Kush 4 looks promising but the rest I’m not sure I can find any info on them. I need to pull the trigger soon. Time is running out time to prepare for the new year!


dla6. the iraqi is absolutely killer.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 9, 2020)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Where are the new ancient og crosses dropping at?


@Homegrown5257 They dropped at OES a few weeks ago. I posted here on this thread at least twice letting everybody know. There were 50 packs each of 7 Ancient OG crosses made by Bodhi and Green Bodhi. Here is a LINK
Ancient OG crossed to:
x Dogwalker OG
x Kosher Kush
x SBSE (Sour Best Shit Ever)
x Tenzin Kush #2
x Tenzin Kush #4
x Headband
x LSOG (no clue and couldnt find anything on this one)


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 9, 2020)

They were SOLD OUT a week ago but looks like somebody didnt pay or cancelled their order because there are a few packs of each available. GRAB THESE DONT WAIT. You will thank me later. The Dogwalker OG sold out first.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 9, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Homegrown5257 They dropped at OES a few weeks ago. I posted here on this thread at least twice letting everybody know. There were 50 packs each of 7 Ancient OG crosses made by Bodhi and Green Bodhi. Here is a LINK
> Ancient OG crossed to:
> x Dogwalker OG
> x Kosher Kush
> ...


LSOG = luke skywalker og. Green bodhi has the info of all his stuff on his website I’m pretty sure.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 9, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> They were SOLD OUT a week ago but looks like somebody didnt pay or cancelled their order because there are a few packs of each available. GRAB THESE DONT WAIT. You will thank me later. The Dogwalker OG sold out first.


Do you have a quick recommendation for which one to pick? I'm ready to buy one on your recommendation and past comments about the speed of the Ancient OG. I want them for 45N in New England. I don't have a feel for what the Ancient might compliment best without any AOG experience.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Do you have a quick recommendation for which one to pick? I'm ready to buy one on your recommendation and past comments about the speed of the Ancient OG. I want them for 45N in New England. I don't have a feel for what the Ancient might compliment best without any AOG experience.


The Ancient OG is an Iranian from 1972 that Bodhi sourced hit with his Snow Lotus dad... I dont recall saying the Ancient OG finished fast but I know it produces trees. I did mention that I have an Iranian OG cut that finishes middle of August. 

If you are running outdoors I would grab the Headband and maybe the LSOG crosses. The Kush/OG crosses may be a bit tight for outdoors but I cant say until they are run.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 9, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> The Ancient OG is an Iranian from 1972 that Bodhi sourced hit with his Snow Lotus dad... I dont recall saying the Ancient OG finished fast but I know it produces trees. I did mention that I have an Iranian OG cut that finishes middle of August.
> 
> If you are running outdoors I would grab the Headband and maybe the LSOG crosses. The Kush/OG crosses may be a bit tight for outdoors but I cant say until they are run.


Ah ok.... I was thinking of the Iranian OG then... I was having some comprehension problems that day.  I don't necessarily have to grow them outside... I have other options and limited slots (gonna try some DLA-6 I think). Still interested for indoor as well. I'm kinda liking the looks of the SBSE.... SAGE x 78 La Affy it appears, although I don't know where the "sour" part comes in. I guess they use a sour kush in the Tenzin Kush but don't mention that with the SBSE. Thanks for responding and dropping the tip!








SBSE (Sour Best Shit Ever) - GREEN BODHI


This cross of 78′ Old School LA Affie and SAGE creates a flower which is bursting with heavy notes of gasoline and pine. Throughout flowering Sour Best Shit Ever will continue to bulk out to produce thick colas. It’s dried bud is ultra resinous with deep brown pistils distributed throughout the bud.




greenbodhi.org





Edit: Just pulled the trigger on the SBSE... decided I'd go away from the og/chem family stuff for the AOG partner. Kinda hoping for extra pine. 80 bucks for 20 seeds is pretty damn cheap for special genetics too. This seed junky gets a new fix.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 9, 2020)

The LSOG threw me off lol... I have always called the (Luke)Skywalker OG SKOG for Skywalker OG... the Luke eluded me. I have run SKOG/LSOG a few times outdoors and have never been disappointed so I will deff be getting that pack into rotation sooner than later. Thank you for the info!


----------



## Craigson (Jan 9, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> The Ancient OG is an Iranian from 1972 that Bodhi sourced hit with his Snow Lotus dad... I dont recall saying the Ancient OG finished fast but I know it produces trees. I did mention that I have an Iranian OG cut that finishes middle of August.
> 
> If you are running outdoors I would grab the Headband and maybe the LSOG crosses. The Kush/OG crosses may be a bit tight for outdoors but I cant say until they are run.


The Iranian starts flowering mid june?
So basically as soon or shortly after u put it outside?? 

Last few yrs it hasnt been safe to out plants out til start of june here and Im pretty sure im about same latitude as you or not much further north.

im just curious, im supposed to be getting a nigerian nightmare cut soon - when you look up nigerian nightmare it says if u veg in 18/6 or higher, she will start to flower almost immediately when put outside in June.
Im hoping its true because im after an early strain that I can get out to people here. Save dealing w crappy fall conditions and rippers


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 9, 2020)

The Iranian OG cut I have is about as close to an autoflower you can get without being one. I have heard the term "fast-flower" but I'm not sure that describes it correctly either. I also have an MOB cut that flowers later but has the light sensitivity that you mentioned. I guess there is no short answer to your question because I feel like a lot of the criteria I look at to determine "when" to put stuff outside has to do with the temp/weather and is season specific and you cant really know until you are there. I have put plants out in March just to see what happens and believe it or not one survived this year. I have put them out early on top of compost piles as well and those tend to do better because of the heat generated below. I hope this info helps a little and dont create further confusion. I'm kinda baked right now on some SSDD haha!


----------



## SFnone (Jan 9, 2020)

anyone know the differences between tenzin #2 and #4?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 9, 2020)

SFnone said:


> anyone know the differences between tenzin #2 and #4?


The green bodhi site I linked up there has a bit of a description on both. They don't say but I think it's probably different siblings with the same general cross. I think it was a different site that had it listed as (sour kush x affy) x (sour kush x affy).... an F2 I suppose. I guess the 4 is more gassy and 2 has a weirder chemical flavor. If I'm capable of remembering what I read an hour ago that is... not a sure thing.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jan 9, 2020)

5 it


CopaGenetics said:


> They were SOLD OUT a week ago but looks like somebody didnt pay or cancelled their order because there are a few packs of each available. GRAB THESE DONT WAIT. You will thank me later. The Dogwalker OG sold out first.


I'll thank you now, thaaaaank uuuu!!!

I missed the first drop and really wanted to get in on the kosher pack. Luckily there was one left when I read your post!!!

May good karma find it's way back to you!!!


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 9, 2020)

Just a quick one guys, Im pretty sure Green Bodhi =/= Bodhi. There was a thread a while back about a guy who was getting a ton of hermies and just shitty plants from Green Bodhi and the conclusion was that Green Bodhi is not Bodhi but some dude who just took the name and Bodhi didnt care.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 9, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> The Iranian OG cut I have is about as close to an autoflower you can get without being one. I have heard the term "fast-flower" but I'm not sure that describes it correctly either. I also have an MOB cut that flowers later but has the light sensitivity that you mentioned. I guess there is no short answer to your question because I feel like a lot of the criteria I look at to determine "when" to put stuff outside has to do with the temp/weather and is season specific and you cant really know until you are there. I have put plants out in March just to see what happens and believe it or not one survived this year. I have put them out early on top of compost piles as well and those tend to do better because of the heat generated below. I hope this info helps a little and dont create further confusion. I'm kinda baked right now on some SSDD haha!



On the flowering note at the top. A sensi star cut I had a while back and threw out like an idiot... I veg on 18/6 and it always from day one since taking root wanted to flower. It was fire smoke and wish I had kept it. I cant afford the extra 6 hours on the bill day to day so gave up on it. I knew it was not an auto flower but assumed possibly it was kept under 24 hours light? I knew it to be grown out for 20+ years before I got it so guess the genetics are finicky. Was it what you were describing getting the best of me and my 18/6 schedule?

Happy growing!


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jan 9, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> dla6. the iraqi is absolutely killer.


I grew one DLA5(artifact1 X 88G13HP) outdoor this last season. I generally prefer to grow out several plants of a given strain before making a judgment. However, what I can say about the one DLA5 that I grew is that it was mold resistant, handled frost well, had a strong musky/skunky/hairspray smell and had a similar taste, although maybe more a little earthy. I didn't have any botrytis in my garden last year so I can't comment much on it's resistance to botytis. It was short and beautiful with huge wide fan leaves, some had thirteen fingers, and the whole plant turned fairly purple towards the end. The one negative is that it was not quick to mature, in fact it was the last plant in my garden to finish(early November at 40 degrees Latitude), I had to cut it because the frosts were just getting to bad, it could have gone another week ideally. Again this is just one individual there may be other pheno's that finish earlier but the pheno I got was slow to mature.


----------



## SFnone (Jan 9, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Just a quick one guys, Im pretty sure Green Bodhi =/= Bodhi. There was a thread a while back about a guy who was getting a ton of hermies and just shitty plants from Green Bodhi and the conclusion was that Green Bodhi is not Bodhi but some dude who just took the name and Bodhi didnt care.


yeah, that sounds right... Bodhi and Green Bodhi are not the same... from what it sounds like, they are working together to help pay for some Buddhist library or museum or something in NY... honestly, I've never been really interested in green Bodhi's stuff, but figure it might be worth a shot, especially with that ancient og dad. My only concern with green Bodhi, is that his site and pics are clearly prettied up... like they are in a gallery or something instead of just growing... I get that it is a way to sell things, and shows the possible potential, but it just seems kind of staged and unrealistic in a way, if that makes sense... especially because there are reports like you said, of subpar results. But i'm probably just being stupid. I think i'll try to get the tenzin 2 X and call it "Bodhi2Bodhi"... it's stupid, but whatever... (BTW, still waiting on all them other Bodhis out there to release some of their crosses...)


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 9, 2020)

SFnone said:


> yeah, that sounds right... Bodhi and Green Bodhi are not the same... from what it sounds like, they are working together to help pay for some Buddhist library or museum or something in NY... honestly, I've never been really interested in green Bodhi's stuff, but figure it might be worth a shot, especially with that ancient og dad. My only concern with green Bodhi, is that his site and pics are clearly prettied up... like they are in a gallery or something instead of just growing... I get that it is a way to sell things, and shows the possible potential, but it just seems kind of staged and unrealistic in a way, if that makes sense... especially because there are reports like you said, of subpar results. But i'm probably just being stupid. I think i'll try to get the tenzin 2 X and call it "Bodhi2Bodhi"... it's stupid, but whatever... (BTW, still waiting on all them other Bodhis out there to release some of their crosses...)


I guess the good news is the "green one" is only providing select cuts. Hopefully the Bodhi dad will straighten out any wonkiness.


----------



## steveydvee (Jan 9, 2020)

@CopaGenetics Just talked to Shoe and he recommended the Cherry Queen but I can’t seem to find much info besides on this forum. Does anyone know it’s flowering times? I’m thinking this or going DLA7 what y’all think?


----------



## steveydvee (Jan 9, 2020)

So after research I got 5 strains I want but what shall the last be so I can get the freebie pack also?

My choices;
Guava Wookie(Stardawg yields with quick flowering wookie)
Hollyweed
Blue Sunshine
Temple of Apollo(Does anyone know if this is an 8 week strain? I know the Apollo is 50-60 days but couldnt find information on temple) 
And one of these DLA7 or Cherry Queen(Which would you choose?

Freebies; Time Bandit, Soul Mate and Gg4 x Ssdd


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Do you have a quick recommendation for which one to pick? I'm ready to buy one on your recommendation and past comments about the speed of the Ancient OG. I want them for 45N in New England. I don't have a feel for what the Ancient might compliment best without any AOG experience.


Ancient is actually the opposite of fast IMO... It's more of a Sativa leaning timeframe of 11-13 weeks in my experience. Worth it though. Still have a half pack to pop soon.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 9, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> The Iranian OG cut I have is about as close to an autoflower you can get without being one. I have heard the term "fast-flower" but I'm not sure that describes it correctly either. I also have an MOB cut that flowers later but has the light sensitivity that you mentioned. I guess there is no short answer to your question because I feel like a lot of the criteria I look at to determine "when" to put stuff outside has to do with the temp/weather and is season specific and you cant really know until you are there. I have put plants out in March just to see what happens and believe it or not one survived this year. I have put them out early on top of compost piles as well and those tend to do better because of the heat generated below. I hope this info helps a little and dont create further confusion. I'm kinda baked right now on some SSDD haha!


I believe Bodhi actually later stated he doesn't believe it to be Iranian at all but was given it as "iranian 72" or whatever he has the mom listed as. I could be wrong but almost positive that's the case. A OG is a sativa leaner as far as flowering time at least from what I've popped from my old pack thus far. Could have been small selection size though.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 9, 2020)

So I found out a little more info on the AOG crosses... The AOG dad(s) were from seed and the mom's were "elite" cuts, not from seed. That is right from Green Bodhi. Now I know Green Bodhi is not Bodhi but I thought that Plant More Seeds was Bodhi... somebody here must know!

@Thefarmer12 I use the acronyms AOG for Ancient OG and IOG for Iranian OG. The cut I have that finishes mid to late August is IOG, not AOG.

As far as Ancient OG and what it is and when it finishes I only know what I have heard. BUT... I have a pack and a half of Bodhi's Ancient OG on the way and also I have one pack of every Ancient OG cross that was made recently by Bodhi/Green Bodhi/Plant More Seeds. I will be running these and getting them acclimated to outdoors in New England. It will tkae 3 or 4 season for me to dial in pheno selection and back crossing etc but I guarantee you in the end it will all be worth it. I'm gonna Mr. Miyagi it... patience Grasshopper!


----------



## SFnone (Jan 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I guess the good news is the "green one" is only providing select cuts. Hopefully the Bodhi dad will straighten out any wonkiness.


in all seriousness, they'll probably all be great. plus you get 20 seeds, so... there's that... I did order the tenzin kush #2 x ancient og, and was able to ask the difference between 2 and 4 in terms of highs, and basically I was told 2 is more sativa leaning and more "og style" while the 4 is more relaxing and appropriate as a nighttime medicine.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 9, 2020)

Anyone have any Ancient OG pics? I have an F3 I am curious about popping


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 9, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> So I found out a little more info on the AOG crosses... The AOG dad(s) were from seed and the mom's were "elite" cuts, not from seed. That is right from Green Bodhi. Now I know Green Bodhi is not Bodhi but I thought that Plant More Seeds was Bodhi... somebody here must know!
> 
> @Thefarmer12 I use the acronyms AOG for Ancient OG and IOG for Iranian OG. The cut I have that finishes mid to late August is IOG, not AOG.
> 
> As far as Ancient OG and what it is and when it finishes I only know what I have heard. BUT... I have a pack and a half of Bodhi's Ancient OG on the way and also I have one pack of every Ancient OG cross that was made recently by Bodhi/Green Bodhi/Plant More Seeds. I will be running these and getting them acclimated to outdoors in New England. It will tkae 3 or 4 season for me to dial in pheno selection and back crossing etc but I guarantee you in the end it will all be worth it. I'm gonna Mr. Miyagi it... patience Grasshopper!


Green Bodhi is not Bodhi, but a friend of his. I specifically asked him this in an email a few years back. I believe plantmoreseeds is bodhi's ig ? Pretty sure it's his etsy store as well, ran by mrs b. I bought three of the natural perfumes for christmas presents from the store, they should be arriving soon. maybe someone else can shed more light on the subject. maybe a freebie will come with the perfumes ? the drawings in the store are interesting as well, always wanted to ask who made them.

There's some bodhi gear up for auction as well on ig: @loveinauction

one last thing... not sure if this thread has a moderator - but they may want to remove some content from page 2239.

sorry to interrupt!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 9, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Anyone have any Ancient OG pics? I have an F3 I am curious about popping


@BDGrows from what I know about the AOG F3's look for a purple-stem pheno. If you have IG check out @motherlodegardens he ran a bunch of AOG F3 x Black Lime Reserve plants (and other Bodhi strains). They are literally trees. His setup looks like an orchard. I know he ran them last year and some this year but there are a lot of pics of the AOG cross in fall of 2018 on his IG.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 9, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @BDGrows from what I know about the AOG F3's look for a purple-stem pheno. If you have IG check out @motherlodegardens he ran a bunch of AOG F3 x Black Lime Reserve plants (and other Bodhi strains). They are literally trees. His setup looks like an orchard. I know he ran them last year and some this year but there are a lot of pics of the AOG cross in fall of 2018 on his IG.


I know @Useful Seeds is about to put out some BLR seeds out. I am contemplating redoing that cross with the F3 I have along with Usefuls BLR fem beans


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 9, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I know @Useful Seeds is about to put out some BLR seeds out. I am contemplating redoing that cross with the F3 I have along with Usefuls BLR fem beans


@BDGrows If you do please let me know so I can bribe the shit out of you for some in a trade!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 10, 2020)

steveydvee said:


> So after research I got 5 strains I want but what shall the last be so I can get the freebie pack also?
> 
> My choices;
> Guava Wookie(Stardawg yields with quick flowering wookie)
> ...


That's a nice looking spread of varieties! I'm pretty sure Copa had great things to say about the GG4xSSDD... a fast finisher outdoors if I recall. Perhaps he could confirm that... I've already twisted around what he said about AOG and Iranis...my memory was faulty on that one. Soul Mate seems to get nothing but raves around here. I kinda remember somebody getting some longish flowering times for the Cherry Queen but I'm not positive about that recollection. I'd look back in this forum...I know there are some results. Did you give DLA-6 any consideration.... it seems anybody with any experience with that Iraqi Ranya gushes about it. In his potcast Bodhi calls it "AMAZING". That's all I've got.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 10, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That's a nice looking spread of varieties! I'm pretty sure Copa had great things to say about the GG4xSSDD... a fast finisher outdoors if I recall. Perhaps he could confirm that... I've already twisted around what he said about AOG and Iranis...my memory was faulty on that one. Soul Mate seems to get nothing but raves around here. I kinda remember somebody getting some longish flowering times for the Cherry Queen but I'm not positive about that recollection. I'd look back in this forum...I know there are some results. Did you give DLA-6 any consideration.... it seems anybody with any experience with that Iraqi Ranya gushes about it. In his potcast Bodhi calls it "AMAZING". That's all I've got.


Have 2 of the DLA6 finishing up in a few weeks. Had this pack forever and ill report back when theyre done


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 10, 2020)

So on a whim and a little thinking last night I decided I needed to throw a couple more in the dirt and go through my normal veg selection process to determine what will make into the rotation right off. Other than small cuts/ keepers and couple small seedlings of witch a couple may be culled etc. Seems a shame to waste any of the 315cmh light, the floor is getting alot... J1 hp I have has not rooted yet. 

(2) laplata labs-Colorado clementine 
(2) bodhi-more cowbell ogkb remix 
(2) bodhi-clusterfunk another run/hoping for another red purple faded ending(pics this time I promise)
(2) digital genetics-white fire widow og/the women's choice and she also loved the clusterfunk..

I'm going to do alot of topping etc and try to keep em smaller till they need the room to explode in the bed. Prob going to need to add something to veg regimen on top of the coots mix. Teas and maybe a fish fertilizer like Neptune's harvest etc. If anyone cares to share their experience with any of these strains or has a add on suggestion I welcome it... hopeing for a couple stellar plants to add to my library!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 10, 2020)

Gorilla Ghani #1 at day 57 from flip



Cheers


----------



## steveydvee (Jan 10, 2020)

jp68 said:


> There were some posts way back about a dla taking some beatings outdoors like a champ. Not sure who it was but the dla he had seemed pretty resilient


The more cowbell I grew in similar latitude was my smallest plant. Wasn’t much of a producer if that’s what you’re interested in.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 10, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @BDGrows If you do please let me know so I can bribe the shit out of you for some in a trade!


Id have to ask @Useful Seeds if he's OK with it, and if he gives me the green light id be more than willing


----------



## steveydvee (Jan 10, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That's a nice looking spread of varieties! I'm pretty sure Copa had great things to say about the GG4xSSDD... a fast finisher outdoors if I recall. Perhaps he could confirm that... I've already twisted around what he said about AOG and Iranis...my memory was faulty on that one. Soul Mate seems to get nothing but raves around here. I kinda remember somebody getting some longish flowering times for the Cherry Queen but I'm not positive about that recollection. I'd look back in this forum...I know there are some results. Did you give DLA-6 any consideration.... it seems anybody with any experience with that Iraqi Ranya gushes about it. In his potcast Bodhi calls it "AMAZING". That's all I've got.


There are so many strains I could’ve gotten but I would end up buying everything haha. That AOG x Luke, AOG x Headband, and the DLA series looks interesting. But already got 9 varieties and that’s already on the higher end. It’s going to be hard to choose the outdoor keepers... Anyone with experience choosing keepers indoor for outdoor use come March? I know plants grow different indoor then out but would it still be a good idea to choose out of the best performers indoor for out also?


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 10, 2020)

steveydvee said:


> There are so many strains I could’ve gotten but I would end up buying everything haha. That AOG x Luke, AOG x Headband, and the DLA series looks interesting. But already got 9 varieties and that’s already on the higher end. It’s going to be hard to choose the outdoor keepers... Anyone with experience choosing keepers indoor for outdoor use come March? I know plants grow different indoor then out but would it still be a good idea to choose out of the best performers indoor for out also?


Every year I work some lines for outdoors in New England...which obviously require mold resistance and earlier harvest if possible...last year a success was blueberry hashplant....this year I am checking some females indoor for possible outdoor plants as such ;
Stardawg (corey) x 88g13/hp 
Amrita
Genius thai
Full Circle f2 (my own work )
FC x Blood Orange
...
Odds are I will find a couple winners that wont fit the timeframe, but also a few that will....


----------



## steveydvee (Jan 10, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> Every year I work some lines for outdoors in New England...which obviously require mold resistance and earlier harvest if possible...last year a success was blueberry hashplant....this year I am checking some females indoor for possible outdoor plants as such ;
> Stardawg (corey) x 88g13/hp
> Amrita
> Genius thai
> ...


I wish I could find bbhp everything about it is perfect for my conditions.

My lineup currently for this year is and explanation; blue sunshine(blue dream Pheno searching), the Wookie crosses(guava and soulmate in search for fast finishers), cherry queen(one of the suggestions from Shoe @headiegardens but scared of mold due to the climates the afghani line experiences), temple of Apollo(gotta find me a quick flowering Sativa effect so Apollo Pheno searching, afraid of the temple long flowering times tho), hollyweed(mold resistant as mentioned by Kevin from Wonderland Nursery afraid of the low yield but will try to search for the highest yielding Pheno), time bandit(members suggested it and it’s a freebie), and the ssdd x gg4(gg4 x wookie did well last year for me so I’ll try this variety).

If anyone has experience with these feel free toshare I’ll be posting what I find these next few months on these strains indoors. The goal is to find the quickest finisher and out of those the best producers & bag appeal.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 10, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Gorilla Ghani #1 at day 57 from flip
> View attachment 4453664
> View attachment 4453665
> 
> Cheers


Those are looking great!


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 10, 2020)

TK x Iraq tester #2 at 10 weeks from flip @ chop.


----------



## DankDonut (Jan 11, 2020)

Anyone have info on DLA 12? Flower time, pics? Smoke report would be nice! hehe


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 11, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> TK x Iraq tester #2 at 10 weeks from flip @ chop.
> View attachment 4453933View attachment 4453935View attachment 4453937


 Looks primo. Hows the nose on it?


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 11, 2020)

Black triangle, around the 7 week mark


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Jan 11, 2020)

Gold Lotus ( Gold Star x Snow Lotus), outdoor grown, harvested November 26th after 12 or 13 weeks of flowering. Took a good 14 days to get it dry enough to go into jars and has been curing for about 3 weeks. Good yield, filled 6 half gallon mason jars of trimmed flower and 3 gallon ziplocs of lower flower and smaller flower I didn't feel like trimming, though most of them are fairly solid nugs. I will turn this material into dry ice hash. 

Aroma is sweet, subtle pine and what I think of as turpentine or menthol. A portion of the harvest was wet trimmed and it made my eyes water during the process. 

Flavor was along the same lines as the aroma though it did finish with a nice citrus lime note that I found very enjoyable.

Only smoked once so far and the high was surprisingly well balanced, a great daytime smoke that got my head going but my body felt totally relaxed. I had planned on just chilling and watching TV after the session and that is what occurred, I felt like I could move if I wanted to but just chose not to. I got fairly high and thought to myself how Bodhi has some good genetics. Was very happy with the effects, and as the high wore off after a couple of hours it tapered into a feeling of well being that I could still feel throughout my body with no tiredness or sluggishness at all. Will be growing this again come Spring.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 11, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Looks primo. Hows the nose on it?


Pretty powerful used oil with a bit of skunky smell. On the low end she kind of smells like brown sugar and dirty sock. I managed to pull a nug to speed dry a few days back and it had a nice up beat effect.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jan 11, 2020)

Hey guys.

Anyone have any experience or knowledge of AXIS ? Flowering times, yield etc.

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jan 11, 2020)

5 J1 Hashplant have hit the paper towel. Mildly excited about this cross.


----------



## kroc (Jan 11, 2020)

Wow that cross actually sounds pretty interesting bill. I just got some hashplant 4 and time bandit wet. Seeing some chunky hp crosses lately makes me wanna partake.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 11, 2020)

I hope this blueberry iced cream from red eye is a keeper. Id chosen this one based on structure. She may have to meet a bodhi male in the future. Just need to see what's up in 8 weeks or so. Bud sites setting in now, flower has started! clone of this girl rooted and will be in dirt in a few days. Nice stout girl! Nice thick stalks etc.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jan 11, 2020)

So hard to decide cant choose between headband x ancient og or tenzin kush 2 x ancient og what you guys think? Help me out lol


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 11, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> So hard to decide cant choose between headband x ancient og or tenzin kush 2 x ancient og what you guys think? Help me out lol


I bought a pack of each then went back for a couple more or the Kosher and Dogwalker. I would act fast there are only a few packs left. I'm pretty sure the only reason they popped back up is because some asshats committed to buy and then let their time run out to pay and they got restocked. It may happen again. People should be warned the first time and then banned from a bank the second time. If you dont have the cash, dont place the order.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 11, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> So hard to decide cant choose between headband x ancient og or tenzin kush 2 x ancient og what you guys think? Help me out lol



If it were me headband x ancient og. Mostly because of experiance with a few varietys of headband back in the day. I like me some HB! 

And so I hear any ancient og cross is the shit anyway so regardless you will prob like your choice. @CopaGenetics may be someone to ask as I think ancient og is a strain he is fond of. I have seen many grown (crosses) but cant recall any i grew myself. It's getting harder to remember strains I have grown and my experience lol. I have resorted to writing them down if I remember. 

Another option is a couple of both. I have found if searching for keepers I have actually had better luck with say 5 strains with 2 to 5 seeds per strain rather than 2 packs of say 2 strains. My "room" to grow has changed a few times and this is what I have resorted to if I have limited room. This is the reason I want a 2nd 4x4 or 5x5 to flower 4 more. Keepers in one and 4 "test" seed plants in 2nd one...

Happy growing!


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 11, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> TK x Iraq tester #2 at 10 weeks from flip @ chop.
> View attachment 4453933View attachment 4453935View attachment 4453937


I bet this one will have you walking in circles and always forgetting the task at hand. I have wonderland from strayfox with that grimmdica x iraqi

Let us know how that smokes. you crushed that plant


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jan 11, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Homegrown5257 They dropped at OES a few weeks ago. I posted here on this thread at least twice letting everybody know. There were 50 packs each of 7 Ancient OG crosses made by Bodhi and Green Bodhi. Here is a LINK
> Ancient OG crossed to:
> x Dogwalker OG
> x Kosher Kush
> ...


Thanks I haven’t been checking in enough lately.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 12, 2020)

Black triangle f2 with whorled phyllotaxy. Seems to be pretty common in the Black Triangles


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 12, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Black triangle f2 with whorled phyllotaxy. Seems to be pretty common in the Black Triangles
> View attachment 4454870


I have been doing this since 88' and have never had one of these... pretty damn cool! I may have to pop some BT or even better... some BT x SSDD and try my odds haha!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 12, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 5 J1 Hashplant have hit the paper towel. Mildly excited about this cross.


I've got 2x Jamaican Hashplant x 88G13HP going, Bill. Haven't ever found anything on the Jamaican HP. They smell like hash anyway, lol!

This one's 23 days from flip.


This one's 11 days.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2020)

The “J1” is (Jack Herer x Skunk #1) x 88G13HP.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 12, 2020)

Anyone have any experience with Neptune harvest fish hydrolyate? I'm trying to add it into my regimen and thought it would be a good companion to my coots mix. 1 watering in no I'll effects and everyone is still praying to the light, some leaves even almost straight up. I have used fish emulsion many times but in a different los. If anyone has experience let me know!



Craigson said:


> Black triangle f2 with whorled phyllotaxy. Seems to be pretty common in the Black Triangles
> View attachment 4454870


All I'm going to say bout this mutation is imo I have ended up with more bud and a few of my finest bodhi plants have had it. My keeper silver mountain pheno had it most recent. Big yields of some nasty shit! I'll try to find an old pic as it was a while ago... I'll post it if I find one 

Happy growing!


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 12, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Anyone have any experience with Neptune harvest fish hydrolyate? I'm trying to add it into my regimen and thought it would be a good companion to my coots mix. 1 watering in no I'll effects and everyone is still praying to the light, some leaves even almost straight up. I have used fish emulsion many times but in a different los. If anyone has experience let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used fish hydrolysate when I use to grow organically. Worked great, less smell compared to the emulsion and I think it has more goodies in it because the process to make it is more gentle compared to the emulsion. I liked to makes feed a concoction of hydrolysate, kelp, and malted barley during the stretch.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 12, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Anyone have any experience with Neptune harvest fish hydrolyate? I'm trying to add it into my regimen and thought it would be a good companion to my coots mix. 1 watering in no I'll effects and everyone is still praying to the light, some leaves even almost straight up. I have used fish emulsion many times but in a different los. If anyone has experience let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's good stuff, and like dubekoms said, it's made in a different way than the emulsions, no heat I believe, so there's a lot more of the good stuff, and way less smell.

Used to use it with los indoors, but coco is so much better for me now. I use it on all our outdoor veggies with great results.

The only downside is if you are growing outdoors, and use it on small plants, the raccoons will dig 'em up looking for that fish!


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 12, 2020)

I ordered sun ra and blaxk triangle after seeing all these pics...Sun ra looks impressive


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 12, 2020)

Here one is late in flower within a week or so of coming down. I posted yield way back but if memory is correct 8.5 oz or a tad over. Can see most of plant in the pic. If you look you will see the 3 branches at each node.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 12, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Here one is late in flower within a week or so of coming down. I posted yield way back but if memory is correct 8.5 oz or a tad over. Can see most of plant in the pic. If you look you will see the 3 branches at each node.View attachment 4455134


That's one sexy lady right there!! How long was the veg?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 12, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Here one is late in flower within a week or so of coming down. I posted yield way back but if memory is correct 8.5 oz or a tad over. Can see most of plant in the pic. If you look you will see the 3 branches at each node.View attachment 4455134


thats like hitting the strain anomaly scratch ticket jackpot!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 12, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> That's one sexy lady right there!! How long was the veg?


 Back a ways I posted exact numbers but off the top of my head 6 or 7 weeks. Major keeper potential. Hope I can find a similar or the same pheno again I the last 9 seeds I have. Bot sure if still available but I'd but again. Highly recommended for sure!




CopaGenetics said:


> thats like hitting the strain anomaly scratch ticket jackpot!



Please feel free to beat me up for not keeping it. I did do a half ass reveg but couldn't hold the space without hurting me bad. Hell of a plant. Other 2 phenos I had with no mutations yielded great/similar as well. #2 above was the jackpot though, mutation or not. Dont make one bit of difference to me imo prob helped the yield l. All buds were HEAVY and others I thought were denser and more weight were outperformed by it.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 13, 2020)

It sucks when one gets away! She looks quite nice!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 13, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Back a ways I posted exact numbers but off the top of my head 6 or 7 weeks. Major keeper potential. Hope I can find a similar or the same pheno again I the last 9 seeds I have. Bot sure if still available but I'd but again. Highly recommended for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


part of the game dude. No way could I possibly take a clone from everything I flower, just gotta make a call sometimes and live with it. But good news! its 2020 and great cannabis is everywhere, in almost every pack. Pop some more beans and i'm sure you'll find something just as nice or nicer


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 13, 2020)

What’s everyone’s technique for re veg? This black triangle plant is a standout and I didn’t take a clone. Really want to hang onto it as I’ve already run through the whole pack.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 13, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> What’s everyone’s technique for re veg? This black triangle plant is a standout and I didn’t take a clone. Really want to hang onto it as I’ve already run through the whole pack.


You want to leave the lower third of the plant including popcorn buds and as many fan leaves as possible. 24 hour light does seem to make it happen earlier, but 18/6 is also fine. One of the keys to success is not to over water . I give one thorough watering at time of harvest and usually do not have to again for a couple weeks, which is usually when the new weird growth starts. At that point I feed with some N and watch her grow into a beautiful plant again. 
It also does help to harvest the plant as early as possible if you are planning on a reveg. 

Cheers


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 13, 2020)

to add to reveg info above I do everything @GreenHighlander stated but as the last watering I do a flush depending on the medium, nutes, etc. Also cut waaaaaaay back on nutes for first couple weeks and use mostly micros and superthrive. I have revived some DEAD looking senescent looking girls. I would just say... when you think you have lost the battle... wait another couple weeks. You have to be patient. You will be rewarded. Even dried-out forgot to water plants can be revived if you are a little lucky and VERY patient. I'll post up a couple pics when I find them.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 13, 2020)

It cannot be overstated that you want to harvest and reveg ASAP, as they mature and ripen there is a point where they don’t like to turn back from.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 13, 2020)

Thanks for the info guys, hopefully be able to save this one


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 13, 2020)

black triangle came out in 2016 right fellas


----------



## joeko420 (Jan 13, 2020)

Flew in and scooped up the last pack of Dogwalker OG x Alien OG last night. Also grabbed a pack of Headband x Alien OG. Appreciate posters providing the heads up!

Edit: meant Ancient


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 13, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> Flew in and scooped up the last pack of Dogwalker OG x Alien OG last night. Also grabbed a pack of Headband x Alien OG. Appreciate posters providing the heads up!


Hopefully you know it's Ancient OG, not Alien OG... I have seen some MONSTER plants come out of the AOG beans time and time again. Either way should be fire!


----------



## joeko420 (Jan 13, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Hopefully you know it's Ancient OG, not Alien OG... I have seen some MONSTER plants come out of the AOG beans time and time again. Either way should be fire!


LOL crap, too much Alien Rift on the brain !

Meant Ancient but typed Alien and thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## SFnone (Jan 13, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> Flew in and scooped up the last pack of Dogwalker OG x Alien OG last night. Also grabbed a pack of Headband x Alien OG. Appreciate posters providing the heads up!
> 
> Edit: meant Ancient


yeah, I ended up having to get a hb/aog pack too... if you think about it, it's almost like a buy one get one with the amount per pack, and at 80 bucks, that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 13, 2020)

SFnone said:


> yeah, I ended up having to get a hb/aog pack too... if you think about it, it's almost like a buy one get one with the amount per pack, and at 80 bucks, that's a pretty good deal.


EXACTLY!!! For actual Bodhi Ancient OG genetics crossed with Elite cuts you cant go wrong! I keep telling myself not to buy any more because you guys should have access to them! BUT the pull is strong LOL! I feel like Luke being called by Darth!


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 13, 2020)

Great growing guys.. just had to say.. somewhere in this thread I posted that Soar plant.. This plant got me so damn HIGH I couldn’t believe it.. way stronger than I ever imagine for some Columbian Red x Omg.. knocked me the fuck out... I soared and folded.. I smoked a joint and a half out of 1.5 tops.. 
I’m tripping like hell because before I was about to go on my 4/20 (4 days off 20)on for a tolerance break... after around a 6 week cure I truly can’t believe... I truly thought my tolerance was through the roof...that’s my smoke report...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 13, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> What’s everyone’s technique for re veg? This black triangle plant is a standout and I didn’t take a clone. Really want to hang onto it as I’ve already run through the whole pack.


Pull the plant 55 days or under, keep some buds on it, throw it under light and keep fed. In coco revegging is million times quicker than other mediums and I use jacks clone food 2.5 g a gallon RO until it has enough leaves it can take 610 ppm jacks.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 13, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Here one is late in flower within a week or so of coming down. I posted yield way back but if memory is correct 8.5 oz or a tad over. Can see most of plant in the pic. If you look you will see the 3 branches at each node.View attachment 4455134


Which is it can't tell by scrolling back and reading. Sun Ra or Blck Tri?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 13, 2020)

Anybody got any info on the Columbian Red B used?

Early 70's I was a mule for some folks who bought a DC-3, with a pilot, and used to fly what we called Redbud up into Georgia from Columbia.

Great get up and go weed til you went one toke over the line, then it was knock yer dick in the dirt stuff.

Man, I'd like to find that again... I get high just thinking about it!


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 13, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Anybody got any info on the Columbian Red B used?
> 
> Early 70's I was a mule for some folks who bought a DC-3, with a pilot, and used to fly what we called Redbud up into Georgia from Columbia.
> 
> ...


Good question, I’d like to know more myself. I purchased those Soar seeds solely for the sake of starting my landrace collection. I’d heard so much about the Columbia Red so decided to pop 1.. I gave out clones to friends and everyone loved it.. so that’s when I got a clone and flowered it.. it was fire but I let the mom go longer... 

And that’s just it.. I smoked a joint or 2 and have a great buzz.. but this time I rolled 2 good sized joints and half way through the second.. I could feel the rush coming on..that’s a signal for me it’s working...And man did it work..is this the Punto Rojo or what.. 
With that said Soar also has the OMG.... making it a hybrid.. but I know the Columbia Red was there ... red hairs everywhere..
Seems the OMG brought that resin though..very sticky!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 13, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Which is it can't tell by scrolling back and reading. Sun Ra or Blck Tri?



Sorry my man its silver mountain. This was #2 of 3 pheno I had. All were acceptable but the #2 outshine the rest. I thought I included the name in the post prior. Fyi I have one BT in veg but I think its gonna be a Male AGAIN!
For whatever reason I get males I think I'm in the 4-6 in a row range now on them.




On to my grow (bodhi) My space monkey still a tad twisty but as you can see she is plenty happy. I have heard gg4 has it in the genetics and can be passed on. I have heard others say mine are pin straight (like all my other plants). Can anyone with the REAL cut verify one way or the other. 

Last slurry test was 6.5-6.8 depending on where in the bed dirt was tested from. Others are perfect so.... This is the 2nd monkey I have had that did this. The other was a stellar and very vigorous male. The other males all had pin straight leaves but I always assumed they leaned the other way parent wise.

Monkey is the rear left praying for the light and still stretching everyday...

I think this is day 14 and things look to be on schedual thus far gnats aside. Everything nice and green and no troubling indicators of root damage. Should also have a confirmed rooted cut of this gal I'd say within the week so if she can impress, things are good. Sm wont be around forever so I almost feel obligated to find a winner and use it further.

Happy growing!


----------



## SFnone (Jan 13, 2020)

Hempire828 said:


> is this the Punto Rojo or what..


punto rojo has red tips, hence the name "red point"- if any have that, it could be


----------



## hillbill (Jan 14, 2020)

3 Cherry Queen at 7 weeks. Little bushes with fat buds. Swelling fast now and I feel they would be a single cola dominated plant without topping and not so low stress training.

Two smell spicy and jasmine and the other is just fowl like over ripe something that burns my nose and waters my eyes. Pistil getting red orange. Lots of treicks.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 3 Cherry Queen at 7 weeks. Little bushes with fat buds. Swelling fast now and I feel they would be a single cola dominated plant without topping and not so low stress training.
> 
> Two smell spicy and jasmine and the other is just fowl like over ripe something that burns my nose and waters my eyes. Pistil getting red orange. Lots of treicks.


Any pics?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 14, 2020)

I've been MIA for quite a while but I've putting in work. Plan to share a bunch of updates soon 
A small teaser...


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jan 14, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Any pics?


Hillbill doesn't do pics, sorry.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jan 14, 2020)

Wookie Hashplant around week 4 of 12/12

I think she's my stinkiest girl, reaks of floral lavender cat piss, even hours after rubbing against her working in the garden.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I've been MIA for quite a while but I've putting in work. Plan to share a bunch of updates soon
> A small teaser...
> 
> View attachment 4456238
> View attachment 4456239




Looks like a respectful set up. I like my gals a tad bigger but those led!!! Cant wait for the update!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 14, 2020)

Day 61 from flip and harvest day for this Gorilla Ghani #1 




Cheers


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 14, 2020)

bodhi seeds said:


> the goji price is a glitch, they should be around $69...
> 
> late night sunday or monday should see some more gojis post office willing... and then some sunshine daydream, etc... after that... im shucking beans as fast as i can...lol its not easy ripping through beautiful buds to extract seeds...


Lol poor you !


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 14, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Homegrown5257 They dropped at OES a few weeks ago. I posted here on this thread at least twice letting everybody know.


Restocked a few days ago again too! Get 'em while you can!


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jan 14, 2020)

Starflight guava update!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 14, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> Lol poor you !


Well, you made it to page two. I did this recently on page one in a thread, lol. Nothing like quoting someone from 8+ years ago.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 14, 2020)

OMG newbie sorry still navigating


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 14, 2020)

Shoe has sunshine daydream if anyone is interested - along with Black Triangle and a few others. He released two packages of Dominion 187, had to grab those...


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 14, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Day 61 from flip and harvest day for this Gorilla Ghani #1
> View attachment 4456361
> View attachment 4456372
> View attachment 4456373
> ...



Well done my friend! Solid job right there, nice and faded like it should be when done correct. What kind of lights and feed we working with? 

Happy growing!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 14, 2020)

420kushlife said:


> the seeds are ferminized and very good you can also check out 420kushlife.com


I think you might have misunderstood what goes on in here exactly...


----------



## feva (Jan 14, 2020)

Couple pics of Temple X Wookie15. They smell great heavy lemon and cleaner smells off the green ones and a lemon with a kind of crayon smell on the back end of the dark one.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 15, 2020)

Hempire828 said:


> Good question, I’d like to know more myself. I purchased those Soar seeds solely for the sake of starting my landrace collection. I’d heard so much about the Columbia Red so decided to pop 1.. I gave out clones to friends and everyone loved it.. so that’s when I got a clone and flowered it.. it was fire but I let the mom go longer...
> 
> And that’s just it.. I smoked a joint or 2 and have a great buzz.. but this time I rolled 2 good sized joints and half way through the second.. I could feel the rush coming on..that’s a signal for me it’s working...And man did it work..is this the Punto Rojo or what..
> With that said Soar also has the OMG.... making it a hybrid.. but I know the Columbia Red was there ... red hairs everywhere..
> Seems the OMG brought that resin though..very sticky!!


To me, Soar was almost an antidepressant, very vey uplifting, very clear headed, I wasnt super sold on the flavor (super wierd description, but If you're standing in an old closet, the bud had a very similair taste to that old "ceder wood closet smell" if anybody has any idea what I'm talking about) not very "weedy" smelling but not awful either. I dont think I"ve reached the tipping point on it yet, but i'll have to look for that. yes definetly the red hairs everywhere. grew like wands, big long cola's 2 feet up the tops of each branch. was your experience similair to mine at all?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 15, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well done my friend! Solid job right there, nice and faded like it should be when done correct. What kind of lights and feed we working with?
> 
> Happy growing!


Thank you. The genetics make it easy . I try to shoot for most of the large fan leaves to be gone by harvest. I also would rather a plant that faded early then one that doesn't at all by harvest and so would my lungs  
Vegged under T5's 18/6 Flowered under Hortilux 1k HPS 11/13
I use this as my base https://www.pthorticulture.com/en/products/pro-mix-mp-mycorrhizae-organik/ and ad EWC, Fishbone meal, Alfalfa meal, Power bloom and crushed oyster shells. All but EWC are Gaia Green products. I also usually water with blackstrap at 1 tbs per gallon once in veg and once in flower. Other then that it is just my well water. 

Cheers


----------



## Pestrofa (Jan 15, 2020)

Anyone with info on these? Flowering time? Structure? Going in the rotation this summer.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 15, 2020)

Pestrofa said:


> View attachment 4456926
> 
> Anyone with info on these? Flowering time? Structure? Going in the rotation this summer.


Probably not many here even managed to snatch them up. I think there were only like 20 packs or less for each bank. I consciously passed up an opportunity during Shoe’s drop in hopes that a more experienced grower would get them who could make a proper preservation/expansion run with them.


----------



## Pestrofa (Jan 15, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Probably not many here even managed to snatch them up. I think there were only like 20 packs or less for each bank. I consciously passed up an opportunity during Shoe’s drop in hopes that a more experienced grower would get them who could make a proper preservation/expansion run with them.


Not exactly sure what I'm gonna do. I think the safest thing would we to put them in soil with a premixed dry amendment. Hard to screw them up regarding nutes that way, see how they do. Maybe even do an open pollination....


----------



## jp68 (Jan 15, 2020)

Pestrofa said:


> View attachment 4456926
> 
> Anyone with info on these? Flowering time? Structure? Going in the rotation this summer.


I maybe wrong but I think some of his heirloom stuff runs on the longer side of things


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 15, 2020)

When peeps be posting pics you should include the name of the strain above the pic. When its not I find myself back reading through pages looking if the poster mentioned it prior and that just Sucks especially when I come up empty handed

Its like your continuing a prior conversation that nobody knows about


----------



## Craigson (Jan 15, 2020)

Check this GoldenTriangle

Start of fasciation???


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 15, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Check this GoldenTriangle
> 
> Start of fasciation???
> 
> View attachment 4457155View attachment 4457156View attachment 4457157


Never seen anything like that!?!?


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 15, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> To me, Soar was almost an antidepressant, very vey uplifting, very clear headed, I wasnt super sold on the flavor (super wierd description, but If you're standing in an old closet, the bud had a very similair taste to that old "ceder wood closet smell" if anybody has any idea what I'm talking about) not very "weedy" smelling but not awful either. I dont think I"ve reached the tipping point on it yet, but i'll have to look for that. yes definetly the red hairs everywhere. grew like wands, big long cola's 2 feet up the tops of each branch. was your experience similair to mine at all?


Exactly the way I saw it with the Soar.. uplifting but when I smoked too much it puts me out.. if I had to work on anything it would be the taste.. like I said I feel lost In time taste wise... I plan on running it again but longer in a super soil...but honestly for old school it’s not bad at all...


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 15, 2020)

Pestrofa said:


> Not exactly sure what I'm gonna do. I think the safest thing would we to put them in soil with a premixed dry amendment. Hard to screw them up regarding nutes that way, see how they do. Maybe even do an open pollination....


Bodhi HIGHLY encourages (almost requests) open pollination of those Nierika preservation strains. You've got something very rare there. They also are very raw and unworked as I understand it. They haven't been selected for living anywhere but 2 miles up in the himalayas where Bodhi hand-collected them himself. You may get many flakey unhappy plants along with the successful ones. Those aren't your usual breeder seeds.

Like @jdoorn14 , I had an opportunity to grab a pack but decided to leave them for an expert. They sounded like more than I could handle for now... more of a "project" than a straight route to killer buds.

Edit: for any fellow cannabis-geography nerds... this is pretty different than a stuffy tent near sea level 
Its latitude of 28N puts it far south of Tijuana (32N) taboot.









Annapurna (mountain range) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 15, 2020)

Pestrofa said:


> View attachment 4456926
> 
> Anyone with info on these? Flowering time? Structure? Going in the rotation this summer.


Check breedbay in bodhi's travel journals. Possibly something in there.


----------



## Avinash (Jan 15, 2020)

Check out these landraces




__





Plants mutated


It's been 19days since my Northern lights auto seedsman sprouted she was having mites i have been using neem oil is she stunted or mutated???



www.rollitup.org


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 16, 2020)

Some more Gorilla Ghani #3 trimmed up and ready for the jars. I have decided to name this pheno Koko and will be keeping her around for as long as I can  


Cheers


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jan 16, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Some more Gorilla Ghani #3 trimmed up and ready for the jars. I have decided to name this pheno Koko and will be keeping her around for as long as I can
> View attachment 4457520
> 
> Cheers


Very nice! 

Have you had a toke of her yet? I'm very tempted to make an order at JBC just to get this freebie.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 16, 2020)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Have you had a toke of her yet? I'm very tempted to make an order at JBC just to get this freebie.


Yes I have. It is even better then my first run with her last year. #3 is 100% GG#4 in smell , taste, and effect. #1 is a pinesol smelling KO indica. Both are keeper quality, but I do not consume enough KO indica to keep #1 around. 
I would order just for the Gorilla Ghani and count the other pack as the freebie  

Cheers


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Jan 16, 2020)

Does Bodhi have a 88g13hp x GG#4?


----------



## Craigson (Jan 16, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> Does Bodhi have a 88g13hp x GG#4?


I dont believe so. 

and just fyi it would be gg4 x 88g13hp, the female should be listed first.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 16, 2020)

He must have been a little slow to get a GG4. I don't think he ever crossed it to Appy or Snow Lotus either, did he? It seems like it's been blending really well with his newer males though. Space Monkey, w/OMG, w/SSDD ... they've all been getting extra praise around here. You'd think the HP cross would be coming... it seems like he's crossed it to most everything he owns... but maybe it was a bust in the testing stage. Any of you testers see that one?


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 16, 2020)

Nu-Be said:


> Happy New Year, bodhi friends and fans!  Now that this thread's back on track, I wanted to share a little bit.
> 
> For the very most part, y'all are always posting such great pics and smoke reports...spreading those good vibes...keeping it chill in here, friendly and open to all, not sexist or hyped or chest thumpy or punitive. Very bodhi-like. Thank you!  @HamNEggs you're doing excellent work with those TK x Iraqi testers!  I hope mine turn out even half as good as yours.
> 
> ...


You are all class, nube. Congrats to your partner. The ocean is my backyard, you are welcome anytime


Just jarred up my space cowboy and mothers hashplant after a slow cure @55°/60% rh. Really made the trichs pop.

The space cowboy is lemony ,piney and very couch lockey. End of the day burn for me with that one. I love me some orange haired nugs


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 16, 2020)

Grew two different phenos of mother's hashplant out. One has a really fruity aroma to it that when first tested had the most vanilla tasting terps I've ever had( which is never lol) its mellowed a bit, but I'm hoping will come back with the cure in my jars. I jarred earlier than i usually do, hoping to hold on to that flavor a bit. The first nug was almost overwhelming it had such an artificial taste to it lol. Maybe because I've never experienced that terp profile before. Unique and enjoyable. I'll be going through my pack again . No clones were taken. Dried and cured bud shots to come


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jan 16, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Yes I have. It is even better then my first run with her last year. #3 is 100% GG#4 in smell , taste, and effect. #1 is a pinesol smelling KO indica. Both are keeper quality, but I do not consume enough KO indica to keep #1 around.
> I would order just for the Gorilla Ghani and count the other pack as the freebie
> 
> Cheers


Nice one, sounds groovy. 

I suppose i'll have to buy a pack or two now, and it's all your fault


----------



## Craigson (Jan 16, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> He must have been a little slow to get a GG4. I don't think he ever crossed it to Appy or Snow Lotus either, did he? It seems like it's been blending really well with his newer males though. Space Monkey, w/OMG, w/SSDD ... they've all been getting extra praise around here. You'd think the HP cross would be coming... it seems like he's crossed it to most everything he owns... but maybe it was a bust in the testing stage. Any of you testers see that one?


He could have made it and it failed in testing too


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 16, 2020)

Nice gorilla ghani, my first two was males, i have two more coming up, I hope i get a female....My sun ra, black triangle comes today, cant wait for those


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 16, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Grew two different phenos of mother's hashplant out. One has a really fruity aroma to it that when first tested had the most vanilla tasting terps I've ever had( which is never lol) its mellowed a bit, but I'm hoping will come back with the cure in my jars. I jarred earlier than i usually do, hoping to hold on to that flavor a bit. The first nug was almost overwhelming it had such an artificial taste to it lol. Maybe because I've never experienced that terp profile before. Unique and enjoyable. I'll be going through my pack again . No clones were taken. Dried and cured bud shots to come


How was the yield? I grew one that I cloned and running it again, it had a small yield but really nice fruity buds, love it, pics are many pages back.I have a new one that just broke through the soil


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 16, 2020)

Mothers milk little past 7 weeks


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jan 16, 2020)

Craigson said:


> He could have made it and it failed in testing too


I think he holds back some strains he knows are going to be winners. I don't know why but it's a feeling. There were quite a few over the years that you'd thought would have been released but weren't, and it wasn't because they failed in testing. One I can specifically recall was lucky charms x 88g13HP.

At one point I think I even made a post in here pleading for them to be dropped.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 16, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> lucky charms x 88g13HP


That one sounds like it would be absolutely killer!!!!

Cheers


----------



## kroc (Jan 16, 2020)

This trainwreck x kashmir is some serious smoke. I consider myself pretty heavy smoker, between the ole lady and I a few lbs a year, and it gets me going lol. Super focused buzz, but also very calming. Definitely would be good for work, meditation, zoning out on a hobby etc. Very sociable buzz, would be great for a family party, or meeting up with an old bud and wanna just talk shit for hrs. Also, another tester has them and mentioned they smell like carrots. Hes spot on. This one im smoking on now is a carrot/lemon leaner. Lemon, carrots, cedar, honey nut cheerios phenos so far. Good stuff maynard


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jan 16, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Dear Santa, can we please get
> 
> The white x g13hp
> Urkel x g13hp
> ...


 I found it, October 12,2017.

I kinda gave up on Bodhi after I made this post.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 16, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I found it, October 12,2017.
> 
> I kinda gave up on Bodhi after I made this post.


On behalf of the B man he isn't on here often if at all . But that is a sweet list.

Cheers


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 16, 2020)

Starting to get the hang of my press. 120 micron bag at 180 silver mountain in the cure about... 8 months plus maybe 10 plus. Still was jarred with a 62 pack or to in it. Very tasty this one when whipped a tad turned to peanut butter. Used heat in the dump truck at work on dash before whipping. Let's just say we were all surprised and lazy after lunch lol... the most potant things I have made have been darker in color from cured bud... imagine that! Loving it in the wax pen at work. Very convenient when compared to smoking. Yield was good 7 grams came out to 1.4g. Dont have a calculator but I'm ok with it on a baby press...

Grow is on point... SM a tad twisty still but nothing alarming and growing up and filling in quick. As you can tell (rear left) it dont look unhappy imo just one of the strange growers. Some have twist some dont, even on the same node. wierd shit! All other plant happy etc in the same bed/dirt... I have noticed that with any los I have used some strains reacted differently to it than others. Coots is not a hot mix per say and I have no burn etc just is what it is.. .


----------



## Avinash (Jan 16, 2020)

Pestrofa said:


> View attachment 4456926
> 
> Anyone with info on these? Flowering time? Structure? Going in the rotation this summer.


Their flowering will be 6months long any Indian landrace sativas flowering are long periods


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 16, 2020)

Avinash said:


> Their flowering will be 6months long any Indian landrace sativas flowering are long periods


so 24 weeks on the backend? Thats a long time. 3 more months and you could have an actual bouncing baby boy or girl! I figured on at least 14-16 weeks but 24 wow. Anybody else have any inside info on these?


----------



## Avinash (Jan 16, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> so 24 weeks on the backend? Thats a long time. 3 more months and you could have an actual bouncing baby boy or girl! I figured on at least 14-16 weeks but 24 wow. Anybody else have any inside info on these?







__





bodhi seeds


Anyone with info on these? Flowering time? Structure? Going in the rotation this summer.



www.rollitup.org




They started to flower from sep they only vegged for one and a half months they still have 36 days to go i am growing them in balcony both are Indian landrace sativas i started them in 12/12


----------



## kroc (Jan 16, 2020)

Snagged some pics, trainwreck x kashmir testers chopped day 72 ish


----------



## nsguerilla (Jan 16, 2020)

lukio said:


> trileaf/whorled phyllotaxy Black Raspberry...
> View attachment 4208401
> 
> Silver Mountain
> ...


Interesting... I had my first Trifoliate this season from a cross I made with Iced Grapefruit.. sprouted a few more in my window and fairly sure I got a Twin from it!! didn't even know that was possible. lol I'm growing Black Ras right now, impressed with its vigor and can't wait to flower my cuttings... I had some cold and other environment issues, ended up with 1 healthy plant and 2 unhealthy, out of 4... then, one of the weak ones did something Very strange... sprouted a branch Below its primary leaves, right out of the cotyledons... so I pinched the primary top and let the new "mutant" branch grow.. it has off set branching and has turned into quite a bush. I'm a sucker for mutants so excited to see if it's an outlier or anything special.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jan 16, 2020)

Anyone have info on starflight guava? I also got a hold of strawberry goji og , mango hashplant and dream lotus. Any grow info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Judio_gardens (Jan 16, 2020)

kroc said:


> Snagged some pics, trainwreck x kashmir testers chopped day 72 ish View attachment 4458110View attachment 4458111View attachment 4458112View attachment 4458113


Looking tasty AF man, cant wait to try mine. Your description of the smoke had me super excited. great work!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 16, 2020)

24 weeks equals 3 x 8 weeks, three full grows of 8 week strain for every 24 week flower strain.


----------



## Avinash (Jan 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 24 weeks equals 3 x 8 weeks, three full grows of 8 week strain for every 24 week flower strain.


Yeah that's the advantage of hybrids every landrace differs some they flower for 4 months some 5 months(seeded early) but most of them takes 5 to 6 months for flowering.


----------



## Avinash (Jan 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 24 weeks equals 3 x 8 weeks, three full grows of 8 week strain for every 24 week flower strain.


But hybrids will never come near to the potency and high when compared with pure landraces


----------



## Craigson (Jan 17, 2020)

nsguerilla said:


> Interesting... I had my first Trifoliate this season from a cross I made with Iced Grapefruit.. sprouted a few more in my window and fairly sure I got a Twin from it!! didn't even know that was possible. lol I'm growing Black Ras right now, impressed with its vigor and can't wait to flower my cuttings... I had some cold and other environment issues, ended up with 1 healthy plant and 2 unhealthy, out of 4... then, one of the weak ones did something Very strange... sprouted a branch Below its primary leaves, right out of the cotyledons... so I pinched the primary top and let the new "mutant" branch grow.. it has off set branching and has turned into quite a bush. I'm a sucker for mutants so excited to see if it's an outlier or anything special.


I recently learned that a trifoliate and whorled ohyllotaxy are two different things.
Trifoliate is when each leaf has 3 fingers like a lot of OGs


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 17, 2020)

We need a layman's term for whorled phyllotaxy.... that one just doesn't roll off the tongue. 

I once had this with a Tangie male... I called him my "3-leaf" Tangie before I heard of whorled phyllotaxy. His stems stunk of pure tangerine and was quite stout and stacked. Thankfully I decided to make seeds with him (my first serious pollen chuck) and they turned out great. He plopped a big ole tangie flavor on everything he touched and did very little else. Most turned out like the mom with the tangie flavor layered on top of whatever flavor was already there.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 17, 2020)

Gorilla Ghani #1 at day 52 from flip




Cheers


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

Avinash said:


> Yeah that's the advantage of hybrids every landrace differs some they flower for 4 months some 5 months(seeded early) but most of them takes 5 to 6 months for flowering.


Totally depends on strain and geographical location, as far as flowering period length outdoors. Hawaian maui wowie in the mid to late 70's was killer, thai STICK in that era was also. But my tolerance has built up in 45 yrs, Hard to say if landraces are or EVER WERE more potent then hybrids. Todays terpenes and cannabinoids are far more diverse , also THC levels are higher today. Todays strains ARE most likely more potent.


----------



## Avinash (Jan 17, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Totally depends on strain and geographical location, as far as flowering period length outdoors. Hawaian maui wowie in the mid to late 70's was killer, thai STICK in that era was also. But my tolerance has built up in 45 yrs, Hard to say if landraces are or EVER WERE more potent then hybrids. Todays terpenes and cannabinoids are far more diverse , also THC levels are higher today. Todays strains ARE most likely more potent.


I totally agree with you my point is they were nature bred potent buds man it was enough for humans for centuries we are seeing hybrids recently. Actually to tell you nowadays landraces are less potent compared to last 100 years man due to ban. Many old generation family growers tell they were nearly as potent as hybrids bcz it was part a of our yearly crop bred for medication purposes bred for its stickiness


----------



## Avinash (Jan 17, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Totally depends on strain and geographical location, as far as flowering period length outdoors. Hawaian maui wowie in the mid to late 70's was killer, thai STICK in that era was also. But my tolerance has built up in 45 yrs, Hard to say if landraces are or EVER WERE more potent then hybrids. Todays terpenes and cannabinoids are far more diverse , also THC levels are higher today. Todays strains ARE most likely more potent.


Have you tried any pure Indian landraces??? There isn't much diff between landraces and hybrids i guess only hybrids are made to flower fast produce more buds than just streach and give good diff flavours in short period of time and also get good amount in small plant all of landraces disadvantages wer removed from them that's all nothing more its good am not telling it's bad but many indian landraces are more potent than hybrids both in flavours and THC production which were stabilized centuries ago but they are in brinck of extinction due to ban man it's sad


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

Avinash said:


> Have you ever tried any pure Indian landraces???


Had a Coptic church member named "Buzz" as a connection in late 70's to early 80's. This guy had half of his house holding kilos of weed, huge multi tiered steel racks with hundreds of strains, just in kilos.......Ive probably had pounds of it. Like most ppl I sold weed in my youth, kilos and pounds only/

The Coptics had the legal right to import marijuana back then, part of their religion involved cannabis use.

His name was "buzz" and if you're out there Buzz, what the fuck is up? he was in New paltz, NY back then.


----------



## Avinash (Jan 17, 2020)

Wow d


Couch_Lock said:


> Had a Coptic church member named "Buzz" as a connection in late 70's to early 80's. This guy had half of his house holding kilos of weed, huge multi tiered steel racks with hundreds of strains, just in kilos.......Ive probably had pounds of it. Like most ppl I sold weed in my youth, kilos and pounds only/
> 
> The Coptics had the legal right to import marijuana back then, part of their religion involved cannabis use.
> 
> His name was "buzz" and if you're out there Buzz, what the fuck is up? he was in New paltz, NY back then.


Wow did they import any Indian??? U are lucky man u get to see some pure old landraces. I am not luck to see those decades old strains i heard that untill 60s 70s indian weeds were like rocks ppl used to break them with rocks or smash them on something hard to break them to pieces to use them in cooking and smoking that much potent they were


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

Avinash said:


> Wow d
> 
> Wow did they import any Indian???


Nepalese, Black Afghani Hash w/ gold "Kabul" stamp on every kilo, Thai Stick, Jamaican Lambsbread, Chocolate Thai Weed, Michoacan Sinsemilla, many strains and quite a few landraces. More then I could sample in a 5-6 yr period. My priorities have changed, just into head stash these days.


----------



## Avinash (Jan 17, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Nepalese, Black Afghani Hash w/ gold "Kabul" stamp on every kilo, Thai Stick, Jamaican Lambsbread, Chocolate Thai Weed, Michoacan Sinsemilla, many strains and quite a few landraces. More then I could sample in a 5-6 yr period. My priorities have changed, just into head stash these days.


That's nice man i guess you have seen some lengendery strains in your years and some good accomplishments in cannabis industry!!! That's cool man


----------



## Avinash (Jan 17, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Totally depends on strain and geographical location, as far as flowering period length outdoors. Hawaian maui wowie in the mid to late 70's was killer, thai STICK in that era was also. But my tolerance has built up in 45 yrs, Hard to say if landraces are or EVER WERE more potent then hybrids. Todays terpenes and cannabinoids are far more diverse , also THC levels are higher today. Todays strains ARE most likely more potent.


U think we can reduce their flowering period by growing indoors i don't know i haven't tried so???


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

Avinash said:


> U think we can reduce their flowering period by growing indoors i don't know i haven't tried so???


DEFINITE. Thats why hybrids exist, ppl that grew to make money yrs ago wanted to shorten flowering periods. It's still done now. The only advantage to a shorter flowering period for me is ODOR........non legal state, one nosy neighbor.


----------



## Avinash (Jan 17, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> DEFINITE. Thats why hybrids exist, ppl that grew to make money yrs ago wanted to shorten flowering periods. It's still done now. The only advantage to a shorter flowering period for me is ODOR........non legal state, one nosy neighbor.


That's correct man my landraces are stinking of pungent mango smell for nearly 5 months and she still has a month to go it's hard to maintain their smell if they grow big


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

If my old lady smells skunk she'll prolly kill my grow, I try to have diverse terps in my tent (no multiples of anything skunk).


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 17, 2020)

Avinash said:


> That's correct man my landraces are stinking of pungent mango smell for nearly 5 months and she still has a month to go it's hard to maintain their smell if they grow big


I confess, I snooped on some of your other posts based on your talk of Indian landraces. Am I right? You live in south India and are growing local native sativas?!? That's pretty freakin' cool to this yankee!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 17, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I confess, I snooped on some of your other posts based on your talk of Indian landraces. Am I right? You live in south India and are growing local native sativas?!? That's pretty freakin' cool to this yankee!



Ummm cool to this new englander as well. Seen some crazy wide leaves from pics over there!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

Im about to soak some Seedsman white Widow fems and some Black Sugar fems. My tent conditions have improved some, I am forced to vent into the same room I extract from. Theres a window very close to the tent but the neighbor 50-60 feet away on that side is kinda nosy, ex cop.

NY isnt quite legal yet for rec, but growing is a misdemeanor...Just more money. I have a clean record and its gonna stay that way.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 17, 2020)

Anyone have a pheno of space monkey that has a grape smell?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 17, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Anyone have a pheno of space monkey that has a grape smell?



I'll let you know in a few weeks....


Happy Growing!


----------



## Boosky (Jan 17, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Anyone have a pheno of space monkey that has a grape smell?


Have not had that one and I have ran e few. My latest one was straight up lavender, it was very relaxing and mellow. Great for when you get home from work. Didn’t know there was a grape one , interesting? Might have to pop a few more. Can’t get to crazy, I want to Open pollinate a few.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 17, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Grew two different phenos of mother's hashplant out. One has a really fruity aroma to it that when first tested had the most vanilla tasting terps I've ever had( which is never lol) its mellowed a bit, but I'm hoping will come back with the cure in my jars. I jarred earlier than i usually do, hoping to hold on to that flavor a bit. The first nug was almost overwhelming it had such an artificial taste to it lol. Maybe because I've never experienced that terp profile before. Unique and enjoyable. I'll be going through my pack again . No clones were taken. Dried and cured bud shots to come
> View attachment 4457756
> View attachment 4457757
> View attachment 4457758


Holy trichomes Batman!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 18, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Had a Coptic church member named "Buzz" as a connection in late 70's to early 80's. This guy had half of his house holding kilos of weed, huge multi tiered steel racks with hundreds of strains, just in kilos.......Ive probably had pounds of it. Like most ppl I sold weed in my youth, kilos and pounds only/
> 
> The Coptics had the legal right to import marijuana back then, part of their religion involved cannabis use.
> 
> His name was "buzz" and if you're out there Buzz, what the fuck is up? he was in New paltz, NY back then.



I' grew up there (still there basically). Shoot me a message.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 18, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> How was the yield? I grew one that I cloned and running it again, it had a small yield but really nice fruity buds, love it, pics are many pages back.I have a new one that just broke through the soil


The two phenos shared a sips pot, and the fruity pheno yielded more than the other. I dont weigh but I was a little shy filling two 1/2 gallon jars, if that helps. My grow cab gets a little crowded so some of my lower buds will be run through bubble bags. Should make some fine hash.


----------



## Patrice22 (Jan 18, 2020)

Soulmate in coco around week 5-6, leaves are looking a little dark under the camera flash so il taper off the feeds for the next few weeks before flush. I have 5 plants in total and although they all smell alike some are producing much more than others.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 18, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Anyone have a pheno of space monkey that has a grape smell?


Apparently lots because it is in it's basic description so should be prominent.


----------



## Stickyjones (Jan 18, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Anyone have a pheno of space monkey that has a grape smell?


Out of all my monkeys there were stong og diesel/pine/dank phenos a gg4 pheno and two that were purple had super complex flower fruit purfume alcohol flavors


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 18, 2020)

Im sitting on a Space monkey and im so tempted to pop it! I just want to preserve the seeds in an open pollenation in case I find some real gems in there...


----------



## Mganj (Jan 18, 2020)

Hello bodhi fans, I’ve looked around this amazing thread a little and was wondering if anyone could answer this question: is soar a true f1 of Columbian red and omg? If so, do you experience homogenous offspring and hybrid vigor? Also that would be a sick f2 if what I read about dj short is true. You guys rock!


----------



## Stickyjones (Jan 18, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Im sitting on a Space monkey and im so tempted to pop it! I just want to preserve the seeds in an open pollenation in case I find some real gems int


It would be awesome if you did, and please keep me in mind if ypu decide to. I have been wanting to do the same thing because i found so much fire in my pack and some like i have never befoe seen. Just havent had the extra cash and room for another pack yet


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 18, 2020)

Mganj said:


> Hello bodhi fans, I’ve looked around this amazing thread a little and was wondering if anyone could answer this question: is soar a true f1 of Columbian red and omg? If so, do you experience homogenous offspring and hybrid vigor? Also that would be a sick f2 if what I read about dj short is true. You guys rock!


Most of Bodhi's stuff is f1 in the sense that he doesn't further inbreed them. If you're talking about perfect ideal f1s, I don't think it usually works out quite that way. It seems like most landrace/heirloom lines aren't perfectly inbred...there are recessive genes lurking around... so you don't typically get identical plants. Many similar plants but not exactly clones of each other. I can't speak about Soar specifically but I know people see crazy vigor in some of Bodhi's lines with landraces. And Bodhi fans LOVE making f2s. Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Mganj (Jan 18, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Most of Bodhi's stuff is f1 in the sense that he doesn't further inbreed them. If you're talking about perfect ideal f1s, I don't think it usually works out quite that way. It seems like most landrace/heirloom lines aren't perfectly inbred...there are recessives lurking around... so you don't typically get identical plants. I can't speak about Soar specifically but I know people see crazy vigor in some of Bodhi's lines. And Bodhi fans LOVE making f2s. Hope that helps a bit.


I feel you on that thank you!


----------



## Stickyjones (Jan 18, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Most of Bodhi's stuff is f1 in the sense that he doesn't further inbreed them. If you're talking about perfect ideal f1s, I don't think it usually works out quite that way. It seems like most landrace/heirloom lines aren't perfectly inbred...there are recessives lurking around... so you don't typically get identical plants. I can't speak about
> Hello bodhi fans, I’ve looked around this amazing thread a little and was wondering if anyone could answer this question: is soar a true f1 of Columbian red and omg? If so, do you experience homogenous offspring and hybrid vigor? Also that would be a sick f2 if what I read about dj short is true. You guys rock!


Several people have commented on soar in the last week of this thread. Could probably look at their outcomes and ask them and find out any info they have to offer. By nature of those two strains i would say its parents should be pretty true breeding


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 18, 2020)

Jamaican Hashplant x 88G13HP. 31 days. Just changed from a kind of blond Lebanese hashy smell to a sweet, fruity sort of nose... weird but appealing!

Looks pretty nice for a freebie! Anybody know why it wasn't released as one ya gotta pay for?

I've got another about 2 weeks behind that may be nicer!

Thanks b-man, who else gives out freebies that would sink most other breeder's top shelf stuff... okay I'm being a bit optimistic, but it is Bodhi gear!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 18, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> It would be awesome if you did, and please keep me in mind if ypu decide to. I have been wanting to do the same thing because i found so much fire in my pack and some like i have never befoe seen. Just havent had the extra cash and room for another pack yet


You have any pics of your pheno's? Or any good descriptions. I have 4 finishing up within the next week. I'm keeping 2 for another run to see how I like them. I have 5 seeds left to pick a male to make F2's. My luck they'll be all females. I can post a couple pics tomorrow to compare pheno's


----------



## Stickyjones (Jan 18, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> You have any pics of your pheno's? Or any good descriptions. I have 4 finishing up within the next week. I'm keeping 2 for another run to see how I like them. I have 5 seeds left to pick a male to make F2's. My luck they'll be all females. I can post a couple pics tomorrow to compare pheno's


I got super stinky og phenos a gg4 gassy frosty pointy top pheno and super complex flower fruit alcohol pheno that is purple and had dense nice nugs. I love the latter but theyre all really good. This isnt mine bit my favorite looked like this https://rollitup.org/attachments/3dd09c3a-3511-4d4d-96df-9831faaf1a7e-jpeg.4369543/


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 18, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> I got super stinky og phenos a gg4 gassy frosty pointy top pheno and super complex flower fruit alcohol pheno that is purple and had dense nice nugs. I love the latter but theyre all really good. This isnt mine bit my favorite looked like this https://rollitup.org/attachments/3dd09c3a-3511-4d4d-96df-9831faaf1a7e-jpeg.4369543/


I'll get a couple pics tomorrow. I've never grown gg4 or any of its crosses so I'm not sure what I have. I do know I'm happy to run these genetics for the first time. Hillbill convinced me with his great descriptions


----------



## Houstini (Jan 18, 2020)

*Goji f2, chunkiest and frostiest. Also smells close to the pinesoul mom I used but with better structure and density. 4 other very unique goji f2s in there as well, had to ditch 1 that threw lower balls in week 2
*


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jan 18, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> You have any pics of your pheno's? Or any good descriptions. I have 4 finishing up within the next week. I'm keeping 2 for another run to see how I like them. I have 5 seeds left to pick a male to make F2's. My luck they'll be all females. I can post a couple pics tomorrow to compare pheno's


I had two stellar Space Monkey females done indoors. The GG4 leaner is best at 70 days buds look almost identical to the GG4 JW cut when grown side by side but has dark red hairs and it's much louder than the GG4. Tastes like lavender Sour lime with a candy sweetness most people described it as Sour skittles. 


The other one had a smell of Listerine and leather not as dense resulting in lower yields but the taste and high was amazing. Both cloned really well and super fast.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 19, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> I had two stellar Space Monkey females done indoors. The GG4 leaner is best at 70 days buds look almost identical to the GG4 JW cut when grown side by side but has dark red hairs and it's much louder than the GG4. Tastes like lavender Sour lime with a candy sweetness most people described it as Sour skittles.
> View attachment 4459705
> 
> The other one had a smell of Listerine and leather not as dense resulting in lower yields but the taste and high was amazing. Both cloned really well and super fast.
> View attachment 4459707


Nice!! Can't wait to try mine.


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 19, 2020)

Amrita @ 2 weeks.... this pheno has s straight strawberry smell on a solid frame....may have to pop more of these .... will see about taking a better pic later this week ....


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 19, 2020)

@hillbill we miss you come back


----------



## hillbill (Jan 19, 2020)

I get post only directed to @hillbill 

I searched titles only in Seeds and Strains Nothing


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Starting to get the hang of my press. 120 micron bag at 180 silver mountain in the cure about... 8 months plus maybe 10 plus. Still was jarred with a 62 pack or to in it. Very tasty this one when whipped a tad turned to peanut butter. Used heat in the dump truck at work on dash before whipping. Let's just say we were all surprised and lazy after lunch lol... the most potant things I have made have been darker in color from cured bud... imagine that! Loving it in the wax pen at work. Very convenient when compared to smoking. Yield was good 7 grams came out to 1.4g. Dont have a calculator but I'm ok with it on a baby press...View attachment 4457986
> 
> Grow is on point... SM a tad twisty still but nothing alarming and growing up and filling in quick. As you can tell (rear left) it dont look unhappy imo just one of the strange growers. Some have twist some dont, even on the same node. wierd shit! All other plant happy etc in the same bed/dirt... I have noticed that with any los I have used some strains reacted differently to it than others. Coots is not a hot mix per say and I have no burn etc just is what it is.. .View attachment 4457988


Rosin looks good . 160 wow that's low


----------



## Green Puddin (Jan 19, 2020)

Hey fellas!!!I live in nova Scotia (Canada) and am a newer member .Have been reading my ads off lol.Tons of great info!!!!love it!!!!!But I can't seem to figure out where to order any of Bodhis seeds?I will be ordering seeds tm hopefully someone can give me a little info before I have to go another route.Also I will be do a full grow journal with this next purchase so anyone wants to input on what I should get as far as strains by all means.This will be my first indoor grow in sometime.Just can't seem to find a seedbank that will ship to Canada or in Canada.thanks in advance


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 19, 2020)

Green Puddin said:


> Hey fellas!!!I live in nova Scotia (Canada) and am a newer member .Have been reading my ads off lol.Tons of great info!!!!love it!!!!!But I can't seem to figure out where to order any of Bodhis seeds?I will be ordering seeds tm hopefully someone can give me a little info before I have to go another route.Also I will be do a full grow journal with this next purchase so anyone wants to input on what I should get as far as strains by all means.This will be my first indoor grow in sometime.Just can't seem to find a seedbank that will ship to Canada or in Canada.thanks in advance


Greatlakegenetics.com
Jamesbean
Theseedsource
Shoe on ig


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 19, 2020)

Green Puddin said:


> Hey fellas!!!I live in nova Scotia (Canada) and am a newer member .Have been reading my ads off lol.Tons of great info!!!!love it!!!!!But I can't seem to figure out where to order any of Bodhis seeds?I will be ordering seeds tm hopefully someone can give me a little info before I have to go another route.Also I will be do a full grow journal with this next purchase so anyone wants to input on what I should get as far as strains by all means.This will be my first indoor grow in sometime.Just can't seem to find a seedbank that will ship to Canada or in Canada.thanks in advance


JBC ships to Canada. Gives freebies and accepts PayPal also. Good to see someone else from NS on here besides GreenHighlander. 
Anything you choose from bohdi will be top notch. I'm running Space Monkey and I'm impressed. If you need anything shoot me a message


----------



## Green Puddin (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks fellas really appreciate the info!!!Kp sunshine I will take your word for it and if I can get my hands on them I will try them out as well .I tried to message you but I'm not able to do that on the site yet unfortunatwly ???hopefully that will change soon.Will message you soon as I can I guess.Thanks a lot boyz


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 19, 2020)

Green Puddin said:


> Thanks fellas really appreciate the info!!!Kp sunshine I will take your word for it and if I can get my hands on them I will try them out as well .I tried to message you but I'm not able to do that on the site yet unfortunatwly ???hopefully that will change soon.Will message you soon as I can I guess.Thanks a lot boyz


Sounds good. I'm on here all the time. Can't remember but you might have to get so many posts before you can message, but I'm not positive.


----------



## Patrice22 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hey guys, reading a lot about this nerve relaxing/warm blanket/medicinal effect with the sunshine daydream, bodhi even mentioned it in the potcast and I was wondering is it pheno specific? If so, how common is it? Is it common in ssdd crosses?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 19, 2020)

Day 18 I think/flipped new years day. This keeper cut of the D-tang from laplata labs is always impressing me. In flower only a few days and already letting me know she's gonna be a frosty girl.
And another d tang 

And space monkey looking promising thus far...

And the mid section of SM


I count from day of flip always have. I do understand why some wait till the first week or 2 have passed and bud sites set in before counting. If I did that I would be only DAYS into flower. Very impressed so far. It did take roughly 1.5 weeks + for flower to set in so considering that I'm happy so far and should have some sexy shit to post soon. 

Also very impressive what others have contributed to this thread. Very fun to be a part of and loads of help or info available to those that request and need it! Full of nice members and generous ones. Bodhi and there good vibes have almost started a cult following of sorts. And I dig it!

I also have one clusterfunk seed in the seedling stage I'm very much hoping turns female for me!

Happy growing!


----------



## SciensWiz (Jan 19, 2020)

Goji x banana puddintain and waking dream(wifi 43x ssdd). My first time back to growing in about 10 years.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Jan 19, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> Amrita @ 2 weeks.... this pheno has s straight strawberry smell on a solid frame....may have to pop more of these ....View attachment 4459773 will see about taking a better pic later this week ....


I would pop the rest pronto. I visited a friends grow recently , he found 7 females, currently flowering, about 5 wks. The are frost monsters, delicious terps. A few phenos stretch a good bit, a couple much shorter. Oh and clones from a couple rooted in less than 7 days. Cutting were taken in 3 wks in flower, they have little budlets but still super fast to root. I could not believe it, cuttings were rooted in flower room at at 11/13.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Jan 20, 2020)

Patrice22 said:


> Hey guys, reading a lot about this nerve relaxing/warm blanket/medicinal effect with the sunshine daydream, bodhi even mentioned it in the potcast and I was wondering is it pheno specific? If so, how common is it? Is it common in ssdd crosses?


It really is luck of the draw with these poly hybrids. I have gone through two packs of ssdd and found nothing worth keeping. While others in this room will attest to finding what you are looking for from a single pack.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 20, 2020)

SciensWiz said:


> Goji x banana puddintain and waking dream(wifi 43x ssdd). My first time back to growing in about 10 years.


Looks like you didn't forget how to grow. Nice

I just made my first cross. SSDD x UFO. The mom smells dank and is curing.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 20, 2020)

Temple of Apollo is some damn good smoke 

this will probably be my daily wake & bake before work

you gotta be careful with it though cause if you smoke too much it will put you on your ass

its not racey at all like some sativas can be.Just a nice energetic,uplifting,get your day started type of high

Sun Ra is good too

i had all types of problems with this plant so I wasn’t expecting much but its a slightly indica leaning high but has a nice spacey head high to it also

its more of a afternoon/evening smoke

also have 2 Lavender Jacks that should be finished drying in the next day or two

my Mothers Milk x Purple Unicorn will get the chop in the next couple of days

I’ll do full smoke reports for all 5 plants after a 30 day cure


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 20, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> It really is luck of the draw with these poly hybrids. I have gone through two packs of ssdd and found nothing worth keeping. While others in this room will attest to finding what you are looking for from a single pack.


I had the same experience with the SSDD, with only 1 pack, and didn't really like any of them. They were all too floppy and nothing stood out or was worth keeping. 

But yeah, that's just luck of the draw and perhaps some personal preference stuff in there. There have been several Bodhi strains that I thought I would find something awesome and didn't. Matanuska/Appalachia Thunderfuck, pure kush suge cut x uzbek, the fuzz, etc. are a few that were kind of let downs. But for the most part, I'd say 85% of Bodhi packs you buy, you'll find at least one keeper, if not 2 or 3. That's probably the gold bar in the industry imo. 

Can't think of another seed company that has a higher percentage of success across the board, with such a large selection to choose from. You could say Sensi back in the day or sssc perhaps. But that was before my time.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> I had the same experience with the SSDD, with only 1 pack, and didn't really like any of them. They were all too floppy and nothing stood out or was worth keeping.
> 
> But yeah, that's just luck of the draw and perhaps some personal preference stuff in there. There have been several Bodhi strains that I thought I would find something awesome and didn't. Matanuska/Appalachia Thunderfuck, pure kush suge cut x uzbek, the fuzz, etc. are a few that were kind of let downs. But for the most part, I'd say 85% of Bodhi packs you buy, you'll find at least one keeper, if not 2 or 3. That's probably the gold bar in the industry imo.
> 
> Can't think of another seed company that has a higher percentage of success across the board, with such a large selection to choose from. You could say Sensi back in the day or sssc perhaps. But that was before my time.


My Appalachian Thunderfuck went like 2/4 total herm with half the branches each sex


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 20, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> It really is luck of the draw with these poly hybrids. I have gone through two packs of ssdd and found nothing worth keeping. While others in this room will attest to finding what you are looking for from a single pack.


It sounds like SSDD is begging for f2s and beyond to capture the truly special traits in a seed line. I wonder if Bodhi would ever break from tradition and take on inbreeding one of his own hybrids... or find an associate with more time and space to really do large selections and testing? It seems like SSDD really deserves a serious breeding project. Now that the f1s are gone, maybe it will happen.


----------



## kroc (Jan 20, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> But yeah, that's just luck of the draw and perhaps some personal preference stuff in there. There have been several Bodhi strains that I thought I would find something awesome and didn't. Matanuska/Appalachia Thunderfuck, pure kush suge cut x uzbek, the fuzz, etc. are a few that were kind of let downs. But for the most part, I'd say 85% of Bodhi packs you buy, you'll find at least one keeper, if not 2 or 3. That's probably the gold bar in the industry imo.


Curious what was a let down about the fuzz? Have a couple revegging from losing some big ones to a timer issue. Never got to flower them fully, though.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 20, 2020)

I would like insight on this too, I recently bought one of the last remaining packs because it’s one that I always wanted to try and is destined for discontinue.


----------



## mindriot (Jan 20, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> It sounds like SSDD is begging for f2s and beyond to capture the truly special traits in a seed line. I wonder if Bodhi would ever break from tradition and take on inbreeding one of his own hybrids... or find an associate with more time and space to really do large selections and testing? It seems like SSDD really deserves a serious breeding project. Now that the f1s are gone, maybe it will happen.


He mostly leaves that stuff to the community.. he has way too many things going on. I can only imagine the number of packs he's sold of SSDD, we should be able to generate and sift through the F2s in larger numbers than he can.


----------



## kroc (Jan 20, 2020)

mindriot said:


> He mostly leaves that stuff to the community.. he has way too many things going on. I can only imagine the number of packs he's sold of SSDD, we should be able to generate and sift through the F2s in larger numbers than he can.


Yeah SSDD is the only pack of seeds i've bought two of, with intentions of f2s


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 20, 2020)

I will F2 mine eventually and spread them out


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 20, 2020)

kroc said:


> Curious what was a let down about the fuzz? Have a couple revegging from losing some big ones to a timer issue. Never got to flower them fully, though.





colocowboy said:


> I would like insight on this too, I recently bought one of the last remaining packs because it’s one that I always wanted to try and is destined for discontinue.


It's not that the entire cross is a letdown, only the pack I tried. I have another couple packs to try later on down the road. But nothing was great in the first pack. It's been years since I grew it but without looking back at my notes I know I had at least 1 maybe even 3 females and remember not liking them. I was probably growing 5-7 other strains at that time and the fuzz just wasn't as good to me as the others I was running. 

It's just odds I guess. Some people have some really nice fuzz expressions. A good cross, imo, is one that has a high percentage of "keeper" plants. However, someone with a bad cross (low percentage of keepers) might have a standout specimen that is way better than something from a good cross. It's just odds, genetics, and how the genetics pair up together I think. And also personal preferences.


----------



## Stickyjones (Jan 20, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> It sounds like SSDD is begging for f2s and beyond to capture the truly special traits in a seed line. I wonder if Bodhi would ever break from tradition and take on inbreeding one of his own hybrids... or find an associate with more time and space to really do large selections and testing? It seems like SSDD really deserves a serious breeding project. Now that the f1s are gone, maybe it will happen.


Im a huge fan of this idea and would absolutely purchase seeds that b worked.


----------



## kroc (Jan 20, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> It's not that the entire cross is a letdown, only the pack I tried. I have another couple packs to try later on down the road. But nothing was great in the first pack. It's been years since I grew it but without looking back at my notes I know I had at least 1 maybe even 3 females and remember not liking them. I was probably growing 5-7 other strains at that time and the fuzz just wasn't as good to me as the others I was running.
> 
> It's just odds I guess. Some people have some really nice fuzz expressions. A good cross, imo, is one that has a high percentage of "keeper" plants. However, someone with a bad cross (low percentage of keepers) might have a standout specimen that is way better than something from a good cross. It's just odds, genetics, and how the genetics pair up together I think. And also personal preferences.


Yeah ive had similar luck with secret chief, fucked one female up and all the rest were males. before i knew to just dust branches, i tossed em. I have two in the fridge and two above ground now. Now i wouldnt mind a male... lol. but odds arent in my favor.

edit: the fuzz that stood out to me smelled identical to fruit loops cereal, for what its worth


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 20, 2020)

kroc said:


> Yeah ive had similar luck with secret chief, fucked one female up and all the rest were males. before i knew to just dust branches, i tossed em. I have two in the fridge and two above ground now. Now i wouldnt mind a male... lol. but odds arent in my favor.
> 
> edit: the fuzz that stood out to me smelled identical to fruit loops cereal, for what its worth



Heard fruitloops on a few diff strains with appy. Guess that is part of the dad. Quite a few reports of fruit loops on pura vida as well.


----------



## kroc (Jan 20, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Heard fruitloops on a few diff strains with appy. Guess that is part of the dad. Quite a few reports of fruit loops on pura vida as well.


hmm well thats good to know, thanks!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 20, 2020)

any SSDD F2’s kicking around ?


----------



## BrewerT (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi Folks! Three days ago I cracked two of my three packs of Bodhi seeds. This is my first run with Bodhi. My brother has been a long time fan and has grown from the likes for about two years now. Great Lakes has a great promotion of buy 2 get 1 pack free so I purchased Field Trip ( GSC X SSDD) , Space Cowboy ( Larry OG X Wookie) , and Lavender Aura ( Purple Urkle X Wookie 13). 

Given 2428 and growing I have tried my best to skim thru what I could to find any information or grow logs of Field Trip and Space Cowboy but haven't seen any direct documentation of a grow. SO I am wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction to perhaps what I missed or any other grow logs on other grow platforms. I am beyond stocked and really look forward to this journey. Some of the best smoke I have had was a Lemon Larry OG from a North Hampton, Mass dispensary. Once I have something worth sharing, I plan on doing a grow journal here. Thanks Amigo's ~


----------



## Craigson (Jan 20, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Heard fruitloops on a few diff strains with appy. Guess that is part of the dad. Quite a few reports of fruit loops on pura vida as well.


Hmmm I found a fruitloops pheno in my skunk 91.

I believe it has the same mother as The Fuzz.
(Chem 91jb)


----------



## bythekasiz (Jan 20, 2020)

BrewerT said:


> Hi Folks! Three days ago I cracked two of my three packs of Bodhi seeds. This is my first run with Bodhi. My brother has been a long time fan and has grown from the likes for about two years now. Great Lakes has a great promotion of buy 2 get 1 pack free so I purchased Field Trip ( GSC X SSDD) , Space Cowboy ( Larry OG X Wookie) , and Lavender Aura ( Purple Urkle X Wookie 13).
> 
> Given 2428 and growing I have tried my best to skim thru what I could to find any information or grow logs of Field Trip and Space Cowboy but haven't seen any direct documentation of a grow. SO I am wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction to perhaps what I missed or any other grow logs on other grow platforms. I am beyond stocked and really look forward to this journey. Some of the best smoke I have had was a Lemon Larry OG from a North Hampton, Mass dispensary. Once I have something worth sharing, I plan on doing a grow journal here. Thanks Amigo's ~


Ive been running Field Trip since release. It was my first cookie taste and it did not dissappoint. It’s requested often.
All of them were dense similar funky cookie smell and taste, some were stretchier and may need support. My keeper from the pack was densier and has a nice aftertaste. I f2d them and currently have 2 keepers.
I have not seen many posts here either but don’t worry it’s a great choice.
Those other choices are probably fire too, the wookie is a beast.
I’ll try to send ya a pic sometime of field trip, I’m in the middle of moving atm.
Good luck!


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 20, 2020)

BrewerT said:


> Hi Folks! Three days ago I cracked two of my three packs of Bodhi seeds. This is my first run with Bodhi. My brother has been a long time fan and has grown from the likes for about two years now. Great Lakes has a great promotion of buy 2 get 1 pack free so I purchased Field Trip ( GSC X SSDD) , Space Cowboy ( Larry OG X Wookie) , and Lavender Aura ( Purple Urkle X Wookie 13).
> 
> Given 2428 and growing I have tried my best to skim thru what I could to find any information or grow logs of Field Trip and Space Cowboy but haven't seen any direct documentation of a grow. SO I am wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction to perhaps what I missed or any other grow logs on other grow platforms. I am beyond stocked and really look forward to this journey. Some of the best smoke I have had was a Lemon Larry OG from a North Hampton, Mass dispensary. Once I have something worth sharing, I plan on doing a grow journal here. Thanks Amigo's ~


I just jarred up some space cowboy. The mom is larry og so you may find something similiar to the lemon larry og you liked. The pheno I grew definitely leaned towards larry, orange hairs, lemony piney taste/smell and decent yield. I didnt care for its structure, a little spread out and bud spacing a little far apart, but I also topped it because of height restrictions. It ended up yielding more than it looked it would though. I put up a few pics recently, just type up space cowboy and my username in the search bar. I may have a few pics during the grow on my phone, but this last run my cab was really wild with plants. It was hard to get shots. I plan on posting up some dried and cured nug pics. Its pretty bud for sure.


----------



## BrewerT (Jan 20, 2020)

Mucho Gracias Amigo's @natureboygrower & @bythekasiz ....I really appreciate the input and information. The lemon larry I loved was just that. A strong sweet Lemon zest mixed perfectly with pinesol funk. I would love to see the cured up pics Nature! Sounds similar to what I had. The orange hairs are memorable to my burnt out af memory  Thanks again!!


----------



## jp68 (Jan 20, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> It really is luck of the draw with these poly hybrids. I have gone through two packs of ssdd and found nothing worth keeping. While others in this room will attest to finding what you are looking for from a single pack.


I got a buttery blueberry pheno in my pack of ssdd but I I believe it was beat out by bbhp. The smoke was nice chilly and happy but seemed to lack some kick to me and it was a floppy plant . Wasn't bad smoke but the bbhp seemed to win the spot. Have the sunshine head in rotation now and the keeper leans to the ssdd side and seems to have that happy chill vibe the ssdd had but then again that was years ago.I think the crosses may carry that ssdd thing over in my opinion


----------



## nsguerilla (Jan 20, 2020)

Craigson said:


> I recently learned that a trifoliate and whorled ohyllotaxy are two different things.
> Trifoliate is when each leaf has 3 fingers like a lot of OGs


from what i've found, it can mean both.. but either way, I love the mutants. lol.. the only reason I'd still use trifoliate, is that whorled phyllotaxy can mean multiple deformations. I called mine Triceritops maybe tricannatops would be better.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 20, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> It sounds like SSDD is begging for f2s and beyond to capture the truly special traits in a seed line. I wonder if Bodhi would ever break from tradition and take on inbreeding one of his own hybrids... or find an associate with more time and space to really do large selections and testing? It seems like SSDD really deserves a serious breeding project. Now that the f1s are gone, maybe it will happen.


There is at least nine more packs of SSDD being released, but I know what you're saying...


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 20, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> I would pop the rest pronto. I visited a friends grow recently , he found 7 females, currently flowering, about 5 wks. The are frost monsters, delicious terps. A few phenos stretch a good bit, a couple much shorter. Oh and clones from a couple rooted in less than 7 days. Cutting were taken in 3 wks in flower, they have little budlets but still super fast to root. I could not believe it, cuttings were rooted in flower room at at 11/13.


Thanks for the info....I do have a few packs of this and lotus 4 I want to get into, but need to complete a run of a bunch of my own creations before I get overwhelmed...
Currently;
Corey cut x 88g13hp
Genius thai
Amrita
Full circle f1 (loompa underdog x SSDD )
Full circle f3
Full circle x blood orange F1
Bodhi b cut x g13/hp x nepali OG x g13/hp F1
About all I can handle right now....


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 20, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'll probably regret this but I'm leaving them alone.... I have so so many seeds. Two packs sitting out there right now peeps! The race is on.


I hear people online saying they have more seeds than they'll ever use... If I find something of interest, I will buy two more packs of it for my little vault. For everything else, I just use in my next crop and run big numbers with smaller plants. Not a SOG (6 inches per plant) but definitely smaller plants. Anyone else do this ? I just hate having seeds around I don't plan on keeping long term.


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 20, 2020)

Somehow I feel I will get through a bunch of the seeds I currently have stored....but last count was somewhere around 3k seeds, of 140 different cultivars/crosses.... I've been busy over the last 10 years...


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 20, 2020)

I


The Mantis said:


> It's not that the entire cross is a letdown, only the pack I tried. I have another couple packs to try later on down the road. But nothing was great in the first pack. It's been years since I grew it but without looking back at my notes I know I had at least 1 maybe even 3 females and remember not liking them. I was probably growing 5-7 other strains at that time and the fuzz just wasn't as good to me as the others I was running.
> 
> It's just odds I guess. Some people have some really nice fuzz expressions. A good cross, imo, is one that has a high percentage of "keeper" plants. However, someone with a bad cross (low percentage of keepers) might have a standout specimen that is way better than something from a good cross. It's just odds, genetics, and how the genetics pair up together I think. And also personal preferences.


I ran a pack of Love Dawg, which had great structure with a good high....but couldn't keep it because all of the phenos I had made me sneeze.... only strain I've ever had affect me like that....


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 20, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> I hear people online saying they have more seeds than they'll ever use... If I find something of interest, I will buy two more packs of it for my little vault.


It's that "little vault" that gets ya. It gets bigger. They're ALL "of interest". The more you learn, the more INTERESTING they become. I'm trying to get off a long bender.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 20, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Hmmm I found a fruitloops pheno in my skunk 91.
> 
> I believe it has the same mother as The Fuzz.
> (Chem 91jb)


Yeah so far off memory Fuzz, Blueberry Mountain, Pura Vida, and another I cannot recall all have appy dad and all I have heard few reports of fruit loops phenos. This is the first for the fuzz though. Def came from dad imo. 

Growing a lot of *BLUEBERRY MOUNTAIN* now. Two phenos have the craziest fuckin fruit loop smell. I heard many people over past few years absolutely love this line and rave about how it is "America's improved Sweet Tooth" version and then few pages back a few saying it was okay but no keepers. No idea if their numbers were weak or not though. I suppose soon I will be able to judge my self. I actually got them because of the likeness of sweet tooth. I was hoping an improved version given the genes. By improvement I mean not so weak and prone to bud rot since no grapefruit clone used and hopefully comparable taste and smell. I will grow pura vida and mothers milk probably in mass next from bodhi.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 20, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> It's that "little vault" that gets ya. It gets bigger. They're ALL "of interest". The more you learn, the more INTERESTING they become. I'm trying to get off a long bender.


Ya, finally had to get a dedicated mini-fridge


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 20, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Ya, finally had to get a dedicated mini-fridge


I'm on my third keg fridge now. I keep a good selection of each breeder in each fridge. One is with me, the other two are out of state with friends/family just in case there was a fire or such. Never keep all your beans in one fridge!


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 20, 2020)

That's what my grandma used to say.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 20, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I'm on my third keg fridge now. I keep a good selection of each breeder in each fridge. One is with me, the other two are out of state with friends/family just in case there was a fire or such. Never keep all your beans in one fridge!



Smart man right here^^^, if I could afford such a collection I'd do the same damn thing! If the world ever comes to an end and I need seed or herb I know who I'm hitting up. 

To me your stash prob rivals bodhi himself. A collection stored properly from a worthy grower is a good buddy to have. Shit I prob only have 20 or so bodhi strains now. I gotta get my shit together damn... my seeds total dont even touch that but is a worthy collection I have found some gems in so I cant complain. Plus the fact you have worked a few of your favorites prob means you have a worthy collection of of your own as well.

I just need to buy doubles of what I want and make more when I have the space and eventually jump into the crazy generosity in this thread.

I'll post an update in another day or 2 on the SM as the frost builds up..

Happy growing!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 20, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Smart man right here^^^, if I could afford such a collection I'd do the same damn thing! If the world ever comes to an end and I need seed or herb I know who I'm hitting up.
> 
> To me your stash prob rivals bodhi himself. A collection stored properly from a worthy grower is a good buddy to have. Shit I prob only have 20 or so bodhi strains now. I gotta get my shit together damn... my seeds total dont even touch that but is a worthy collection I have found some gems in so I cant complain. Plus the fact you have worked a few of your favorites prob means you have a worthy collection of of your own as well.
> 
> ...


I gave away a pack of Goji, a pack of Sunshine Daydream, and two packs of Butterscotch x SSDD today. I like to pay it forward, it always feels good.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hell no, at that point id just breed my own and stop making everybody else rich..I mean you get thousands of seeds off one plant, I dont think their godly for breeding good genetics...Just my opinion


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 20, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> That's what my grandma used to say.


Your grandma and I would get along famously!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 20, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Hell no, at that point id just breed my own and stop making everybody else rich..I mean you get thousands of seeds off one plant, I dont think their godly for breeding good genetics...Just my opinion


I'm 50 and been doing this shit since 17. Its not about the money my man... its about the perfect plant, for the right person. The one that solves a problem, the one that makes you feel good, the one that croaks your shit-talking brother in law, and on and on... I am on a quest for medicine that solves peoples/pets problems, whatever that may be.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 20, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah so far off memory Fuzz, Blueberry Mountain, Pura Vida, and another I cannot recall all have appy dad and all I have heard few reports of fruit loops phenos. This is the first for the fuzz though. Def came from dad imo.
> 
> Growing a lot of *BLUEBERRY MOUNTAIN* now. Two phenos have the craziest fuckin fruit loop smell. I heard many people over past few years absolutely love this line and rave about how it is "America's improved Sweet Tooth" version and then few pages back a few saying it was okay but no keepers. No idea if their numbers were weak or not though. I suppose soon I will be able to judge my self. I actually got them because of the likeness of sweet tooth. I was hoping an improved version given the genes. By improvement I mean not so weak and prone to bud rot since no grapefruit clone used and hopefully comparable taste and smell. I will grow pura vida and mothers milk probably in mass next from bodhi.


You will find some straight dank in those beans. My favourite pheno was the shortest out of the group with leafy but super frosty nugs smelling like sweet skunky berries and syrup. I actually got some budrot in a couple colas of mine but my humidity was high. I got the last of the pack in veg now, definitely keeping cuts this time.


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 20, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah so far off memory Fuzz, Blueberry Mountain, Pura Vida, and another I cannot recall all have appy dad and all I have heard few reports of fruit loops phenos. This is the first for the fuzz though. Def came from dad imo.
> 
> Growing a lot of *BLUEBERRY MOUNTAIN* now. Two phenos have the craziest fuckin fruit loop smell. I heard many people over past few years absolutely love this line and rave about how it is "America's improved Sweet Tooth" version and then few pages back a few saying it was okay but no keepers. No idea if their numbers were weak or not though. I suppose soon I will be able to judge my self. I actually got them because of the likeness of sweet tooth. I was hoping an improved version given the genes. By improvement I mean not so weak and prone to bud rot since no grapefruit clone used and hopefully comparable taste and smell. I will grow pura vida and mothers milk probably in mass next from bodhi.


The bud rot


CopaGenetics said:


> I'm 50 and been doing this shit since 17. Its not about the money my man... its about the perfect plant, for the right person. The one that solves a problem, the one that makes you feel good, the one that croaks your shit-talking brother in law, and on and on... I am on a quest for medicine that solves peoples/pets problems, whatever that may be.


I've been working to specifically create phenos that are mold resistant and quick finish in New England outdoors, and alternative broader specific indoor phenos...side project is a cbd hemp cultivar that tested under 1 % thc and 17 % cbd which gets turned into salve etc.....


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 21, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> I
> 
> I ran a pack of Love Dawg, which had great structure with a good high....but couldn't keep it because all of the phenos I had made me sneeze.... only strain I've ever had affect me like that....


Male pollen will make me sneeze almost always 100% of the time.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jan 21, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I'm 50 and been doing this shit since 17. Its not about the money my man... its about the perfect plant, for the right person. The one that solves a problem, the one that makes you feel good, the one that croaks your shit-talking brother in law, and on and on... I am on a quest for medicine that solves peoples/pets problems, whatever that may be.


Great reply!

I'm in my 50's and been growing for 18 years and I feel exactly the same. You're a man after my own heart CopaG.

May your quest be fruitful.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 21, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah so far off memory Fuzz, Blueberry Mountain, Pura Vida, and another I cannot recall all have appy dad and all I have heard few reports of fruit loops phenos. This is the first for the fuzz though. Def came from dad imo.
> 
> Growing a lot of *BLUEBERRY MOUNTAIN* now. Two phenos have the craziest fuckin fruit loop smell. I heard many people over past few years absolutely love this line and rave about how it is "America's improved Sweet Tooth" version and then few pages back a few saying it was okay but no keepers. No idea if their numbers were weak or not though. I suppose soon I will be able to judge my self. I actually got them because of the likeness of sweet tooth. I was hoping an improved version given the genes. By improvement I mean not so weak and prone to bud rot since no grapefruit clone used and hopefully comparable taste and smell. I will grow pura vida and mothers milk probably in mass next from bodhi.


Hmmm, I have an Ortega x snowlotus that is a sativa leaner and is very grape/blueberry smelling and tasting.

I figure it comes from the Sweet Tooth in Snow Lotus.
Id Imagine the Blueberry Snow or Blue Lotus should produce some very fruity offspring too.

If youre in Canada I can send you some cuttings if you want to try it.

Cheers


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jan 21, 2020)

Another Starflight guava update. Week 6ish just about


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jan 21, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Hoping to get several of these up today.
> 
> So much hybrids, taking things back.to basics.
> 
> View attachment 4119353


Did you ever run these? If so, make any F2s?
One of my favs and was able to make some outcrosses but kicking myself I didn’t F2 the line


----------



## joeko420 (Jan 21, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> You will find some straight dank in those beans. My favourite pheno was the shortest out of the group with leafy but super frosty nugs smelling like sweet skunky berries and syrup. I actually got some budrot in a couple colas of mine but my humidity was high. I got the last of the pack in veg now, definitely keeping cuts this time.


I kept two, one as described that I vape on every other session because it's so damn good and the other more lengthy and better as a sleep aid. That was after popping my first 4 beans, still have another 8.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 21, 2020)

Gorilla Ghani #1 at day 58 from flip


Cheers


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Jan 21, 2020)

Gorilla Ghani seems like a faster finishing strain, maybe good for my outdoor climate, looks fire too.

Has anybody run the more cowbell or grandma's hashplant outdoors? I'm hoping the more cowbell yields better outdoors.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 21, 2020)

Swamp Thing said:


> Did you ever run these? If so, make any F2s?
> One of my favs and was able to make some outcrosses but kicking myself I didn’t F2 the line


Dude, where you been? Still in Colorado? I’m the one that gave you the 77 site cloner. Also just popped the RKS seeds you gave me and got two beauties going right now, totally different phenos.


----------



## Genki88 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hey there,
Anyone know where i can get my hands on some Sunshine Daydream? A car accident left me with severe nerve damage/pain and I heard that this strain was very good for that. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 21, 2020)

Here's what I've got going:

Lemon Hashplant
Lemon Lotus
Herer Hashplant
Strawberry Goji
Super Silver Hashplant (Pheno 1) x Cobra Lips - Feminized
Super Silver Hashplant (Pheno 2) x Cobra Lips - Feminized
Forest Queen (Pheno 1) x Cobra Lips - Feminized
Forest Queen (Pheno 2) x Cobra Lips - Feminized

Day #37 since 12/12
Some (most) of them are in 0.9 gallon containers and some are in 2.8 gallon.
They all went into flower at the same time but they weren't all started at the same time.


----------



## kroc (Jan 21, 2020)

Giving the bodhi podcasts another listen since I have had some more experience and ran more of his stuff. 

He says at one point "be the coolest you that you can be". I love that. So figured id share, because this thread seems to emulate that.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 21, 2020)

Having fun today after an early day at work. All 3 pressed at same temp. ALOT of Terps. All fantastic and I'm enjoying learning the art! From left, laplta labs durangatang, brothers grimm apollo 11 and mass super skunk cut is the soupy green container. I have found the one I will do the jar tech method with when I get a bigger press. Crazy the smell of of these!




Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Here's what I've got going:
> 
> Lemon Hashplant
> Lemon Lotus
> ...


Cant wait to see the phenos you find for all our viewing pleasure! Good luck and dont forget to check in with progress. Fun looking set up! Happy growing!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 21, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Having fun today after an early day at work. All 3 pressed at same temp. ALOT of Terps. All fantastic and I'm enjoying learning the art! From left, laplta labs durangatang, brothers grimm apollo 11 and mass super skunk cut is the soupy green container. I have found the one I will do the jar tech method with when I get a bigger press. Crazy the smell of of these!
> View attachment 4461555
> 
> 
> ...


I sure will. This is likely my last round of experimentation. I hope to start pheno hunting specific strains that have reviewed well and go from there.
I have a bunch more crosses I made last year - but I don't know yet how they will fit into the schedule. Things like:
SSDD x Lemon Hashplant
Guava Wookie x Lemon Hashplant
Lemon Hashplant F2
Chem D x Cobra Lips
Chem 4 x Cobra Lips
Soul Mate x Cobra Lips.
Cobra Lips F2

I think I may have bitten off a bit more than I can chew.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 21, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I sure will. This is likely my last round of experimentation. I hope to start pheno hunting specific strains that have reviewed well and go from there.
> I have a bunch more crosses I made last year - but I don't know yet how they will fit into the schedule. Things like:
> SSDD x Lemon Hashplant
> Guava Wookie x Lemon Hashplant
> ...


I like the way you think with your crosses... and your strain picks too. Those crosses all sound really promising to me! I also have a Cobra Lips, a Lemon HP, and a Soul Mate in my stash...those all popped to me with my early Bodhi shopping. What did you think of those parent strains relative to each other? Any clear winner?


----------



## mindriot (Jan 21, 2020)

Genki88 said:


> Hey there,
> Anyone know where i can get my hands on some Sunshine Daydream? A car accident left me with severe nerve damage/pain and I heard that this strain was very good for that. Any help is greatly appreciated.


 I'm pretty sure Bodhi went through his stock of this, you may have to really look around to find a pack. Some of us are making F2s but it will be a while. You might have some luck with crosses, there are lots out there.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 21, 2020)

Genki88 said:


> Hey there,
> Anyone know where i can get my hands on some Sunshine Daydream? A car accident left me with severe nerve damage/pain and I heard that this strain was very good for that. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Unfortunately it’s sold out everywhere with no expectation of restock. There have been reports it’s tapped out at the source.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jan 21, 2020)

Genki88 said:


> Hey there,
> Anyone know where i can get my hands on some Sunshine Daydream? A car accident left me with severe nerve damage/pain and I heard that this strain was very good for that. Any help is greatly appreciated.


My dad has spinal stenosis and he said the SSDD was the only strain that helped with his nerve pain. 

I just offered to sell my spare pack to someone and if they decline I'll let you know.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I like the way you think with your crosses... and your strain picks too. Those crosses all sound really promising to me! I also have a Cobra Lips, a Lemon HP, and a Soul Mate in my stash...those all popped to me with my early Bodhi shopping. What did you think of those parent strains relative to each other? Any clear winner?


It's hard to say. My 1st round with Bodhi also happened to be my 1st attempt at living organic soil. It was a total disaster. I come from a hydro background where I am in control of everything. When I experienced serious problems with living soil, I panicked and did not know what to do. I ended up turning to my synthetic nutes out of desperation. The plants ended up being very sub-par, from my standards. The 3 strains that I worked for that round were Sunshine Daydream, Lemon Hashplant and Guava Wookie. The SSDD and LHP turned out okay but the Guava Wookie received horrible reviews despite looking the prettiest. One of the LHP's was voted best overall but the SSDD's were voted best among the 3 strains. During that adventure, I had selected one male from a pool of 10 or so...it happened to be a LHP. I hit every plant with pollen from that male and that's how I ended up with those 2 crosses and the 1 F2. I will say this: The LHP from that round did not look especially great, but the smell was off the chain amazing.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 21, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Here's what I've got going:
> 
> Lemon Hashplant
> Lemon Lotus
> ...


Great looking grow, man.I would never be able to keep them looking that happy in those little pots. And what a killer lineup of bodhi you've got going on!

That being said, I hate to be Grampy Buzzkill, but get that panel cover on!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 21, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> It's hard to say. My 1st round with Bodhi also happened to be my 1st attempt at living organic soil. It was a total disaster. I come from a hydro background where I am in control of everything. When I experienced serious problems with living soil, I panicked and did not know what to do. I ended up turning to my synthetic nutes out of desperation. The plants ended up being very sub-par, from my standards. The 3 strains that I worked for that round were Sunshine Daydream, Lemon Hashplant and Guava Wookie. The SSDD and LHP turned out okay but the Guava Wookie received horrible reviews despite looking the prettiest. One of the LHP's was voted best overall but the SSDD's were voted best among the 3 strains. During that adventure, I had selected one male from a pool of 10 or so...it happened to be a LHP. I hit every plant with pollen from that male and that's how I ended up with those 2 crosses and the 1 F2. I will say this: The LHP from that round did not look especially great, but the smell was off the chain amazing.


That sounds like the way things go for me too... at least recently ...a horrible, confusing, long streak of cyclamen mites, screwy toxic well-water chemistry, and fast puffing stress hermies... my spirit's been beaten down . I've chucked pollen to salvage something from a disaster a couple times myself  . It looks like you've got things VERY much back on track though. Thanks for responding!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 21, 2020)

My next attempt was again with Bodhi and living organic soil. I made a few adjustments to the soil and used much bigger pots. The strains I chose were:
Cobra Lips
Chem D
Chem 4
Forest Queen
Super Silver Hashplant
Soul Mate

Once again, I had problems with the soil but not to the extent I did before. I made a promise with myself that no matter what happens, I'm not going to add any synthetic nutes. And I didnt.

My light cycle this time was a bit irregular. I started 12/12 and then switched back after 10 days or so due to plants looking very unhealthy. I put them back on 12/12 approx. 2 weeks later. 50 days into flower, I discovered that the (1) cobra lips plant I had was throwing pollen. It was too late, things were pollinated. Not ruined, but everything had seeds.

The summary for this round was that the Forest Queen plants looked the best. They were very uniform. Great vigor. Very pretty. The SSHP's were pretty neat looking...very piney smelling and nice overall. The Chem D's and Chem 4's were average looking plants. The cobra lips was very pretty - flowers were not large but there were tons of them and the hairs had a great orange color. The soul mate was a runt.

After harvesting that stuff, here we are now. I have a dozen or so plants that are the offspring of the cobra lips pollination. Step 1: Are these seeds actually female? Yes they are!
Step 2: Are these offspring going to be hermaphrodite? So far, the answer is no but I have to let them go full term to know for sure.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 21, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Great looking grow, man.I would never be able to keep them looking that happy in those little pots. And what a killer lineup of bodhi you've got going on!
> 
> That being said, I hate to be Grampy Buzzkill, but get that panel cover on!


I made a mess of my panel - I have to have an electrician come in and clean my mess up.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 21, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I made a mess of my panel - I have to have an electrician come in and clean my mess up.


Lol. Sorry dude, I had to say something. I felt the old sparky who taught me channeling through me. 
Too bad I wasnt closer, cutting wires into a panel is my favorite part of electrical work.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 21, 2020)

So...long story short, here I am doing my final round of *testing*. What I really think I've learned over the last 18 months is that trying to rapidly go thru as many strains as I can in hopes of narrowing my search down to some possible *keeper strains* is an exercise in futility. I now believe that each and every strain I've been experimenting with has the potential to be an amazing plant. That said, I will share my prelim findings:

Forest Queen - Potential to have an amazing indica. Checks all the boxes from the growers perspective.
Lemon Hashplant - Smell and taste are top notch. Leans to the indica side. Fairly easy to grow.
Sunshine Daydream - I need more experience to give an opinion.
Chem D - I'm not going to use the words because I don't want Google to find them. This has the potential to offer up that *thing* that people have been talking about for the last few years. That thing that we remember from the 80's but was lost.


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 21, 2020)

Hello all i’m wondering if anyone knows where I can find OroBlanco (The White x Wookie#15). If anyone have any packs or even just a couple seeds please message me so we can work something out. I don’t have any bodhi strains to trade but willing to compensate in other ways


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 21, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> So...long story short, here I am doing my final round of *testing*. What I really think I've learned over the last 18 months is that trying to rapidly go thru as many strains as I can in hopes of narrowing my search down to some possible *keeper strains* is an exercise in futility. I now believe that each and every strain I've been experimenting with has the potential to be an amazing plant. That said, I will share my prelim findings:
> 
> Forest Queen - Potential to have an amazing indica. Checks all the boxes from the growers perspective.
> Lemon Hashplant - Smell and taste are top notch. Leans to the indica side. Fairly easy to grow.
> ...


Did you get your hands on real Chem D and 4 cuts? That definitely HASN'T been part of my personal adventure? Jealous if so.


----------



## kroc (Jan 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That sounds like the way things go for me too... at least recently ...a horrible, confusing, long streak of cyclamen mites, screwy toxic well-water chemistry, and fast puffing stress hermies... my spirit's been beaten down . I've chucked pollen to salvage something from a disaster a couple times myself  . It look like you've got things VERY much back on track though. Thanks for responding!


Pretty shitty streak myself, I feel your pain m8. Well water, bugs, cold, hermies (fem beans mostly, couple black raspberry nanners) etc. Can only move onward and upward


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 21, 2020)

kroc said:


> Pretty shitty streak myself, I feel your pain m8. Well water, bugs, cold, hermies (fem beans mostly, couple black raspberry nanners) etc. Can only move onward and upward


Oh yeah...cold too! A little space heater just arrived...still in the box. Nutbag 3.0 is almost ready to launch with Bodhi on my side this time. A Timber 4vs just arrived too. High hopes, chin up.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Did you get your hands on real Chem D and 4 cuts? That definitely HASN'T been part of my personal adventure? Jealous if so.


No...just the standard bodhi offerings - Chem D x G13 and Chem 4 x G13. One of the (3) Chem 4 x G13's also reviewed very well but did not have that *thing* I mentioned.


----------



## kroc (Jan 22, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> No...just the standard bodhi offerings - Chem D x G13 and Chem 4 x G13. One of the (3) Chem 4 x G13's also reviewed very well but did not have that *thing* I mentioned.


Loved the hashplant 4, actually just popped a few more. Highly suggest popping some to anyone sitting on them.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 22, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I sure will. This is likely my last round of experimentation. I hope to start pheno hunting specific strains that have reviewed well and go from there.
> I have a bunch more crosses I made last year - but I don't know yet how they will fit into the schedule. Things like:
> SSDD x Lemon Hashplant
> Guava Wookie x Lemon Hashplant
> ...


Please call your crosses what they are. Especially if you give then to anyone else.
Major pet peeve of mine and flaw in the cannabis industry.
Should be ‘Hashplant Dx Cobra lips’ and ‘Hashplant 4 x cobra lips’

Ya people will say it doesnt matter but it does. If u give some seeds to Joe Shmo and he now breeds them the resulting strain becomes unknown or incorrect genetics. Then that guy half ass names the strain and people think they have something that they dont.

As an example, Every day I see someone say ‘this is hindu kush x gsc’. Then find out ‘oh, well its actually hindu kush bx x gsc bx’
Sorry rambkin now


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 22, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Please call your crosses what they are. Especially if you give then to anyone else.
> Major pet peeve of mine and flaw in the cannabis industry.
> Should be ‘Hashplant Dx Cobra lips’ and ‘Hashplant 4 x cobra lips’
> 
> ...


Oops...my bad. I just wrote them out wrong. I've been referring to them as Chem D and 4 but yeah...Hashplant D and Hasplant 4. Thank you for the correction.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 22, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Oops...my bad. I just wrote them out wrong. I've been referring to them as Chem D and 4 but yeah...Hashplant D and Hasplant 4. Thank you for the correction.


Lol youre not the first and wont be the last. Just something that grinds my gears haha
Too many people getting ripped off buying seeds try at arent what they are supposed to be.
Cheers and good luck


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 22, 2020)

The Gorilla Ghani #1 I took down at day 61 from flip is now trimmed and ready for the jars.


Cheers


----------



## Boosky (Jan 22, 2020)

kroc said:


> Loved the hashplant 4, actually just popped a few more. Highly suggest popping some to anyone sitting on them.


Hashplant 4 is a crusher! Highly recommend and I did the same, grew a couple saw potential and popped a couple more. If I find the same pheno I just pulled, I will keep it around for a while. Still have about 16 beans left of it.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 22, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Hello all i’m wondering if anyone knows where I can find OroBlanco (The White x Wookie#15). If anyone have any packs or even just a couple seeds please message me so we can work something out. I don’t have any bodhi strains to trade but willing to compensate in other ways



Just curious what has you so interested in these?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 22, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Please call your crosses what they are. Especially if you give then to anyone else.
> Major pet peeve of mine and flaw in the cannabis industry.
> Should be ‘Hashplant Dx Cobra lips’ and ‘Hashplant 4 x cobra lips’
> 
> ...


You hit the nail on the head. Other times why people don't list genetics and breeder, is because it may have come from some white label breeder.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 22, 2020)

Swamp Thing said:


> Did you ever run these? If so, make any F2s?
> One of my favs and was able to make some outcrosses but kicking myself I didn’t F2 the line


I did a run and A few males came, I had a mother plant and never ran her, and I have some seed left I believe.


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 22, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Just curious what has you so interested in these?


I’ve had the pleasure of smoking it and it’s truly one of the best Indicas i’ve smoked. Knocked me right out which is very rare. Been suffering with Insomnia since middle school and can stay up a smooth 24 hours no problem but OroBlanco had me sleeping like a baby. Also picked up some shatter but it’s better in flower form imo. 

So if anyone has a pack of OroBlanco they don’t plan on running anytime soon I’ll be happy to take em off your hands. Will pay or trade or whatever


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 22, 2020)

Was it the grapefruit pheno? That is why I sought them out.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 22, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> I’ve had the pleasure of smoking it and it’s truly one of the best Indicas i’ve smoked. Knocked me right out which is very rare. Been suffering with Insomnia since middle school and can stay up a smooth 24 hours no problem but OroBlanco had me sleeping like a baby. Also picked up some shatter but it’s better in flower form imo.
> 
> So if anyone has a pack of OroBlanco they don’t plan on running anytime soon I’ll be happy to take em off your hands. Will pay or trade or whatever


Try cobra lips-night night out go da lights


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 22, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Was it the grapefruit pheno? That is why I sought them out.


Nope it was more of an earthy/hash with maybe a slight lemony smell. Im gonna attempt to pick up another eighth soon and will post terpenes


----------



## Boosky (Jan 22, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Was it the grapefruit pheno? That is why I sought them out.


That’s the one I was in search of as well


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 22, 2020)

Clusterfunk does sleep for me, sometimes a big toke will force my eyes shut even. heavy pressure! It’s like getting hit by a baseball bat.


----------



## chiefer888 (Jan 22, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Here's what I've got going:
> 
> Lemon Hashplant
> Lemon Lotus
> ...


I will be following you on this, I am particularly interested in how strawberry goji turns out!


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jan 22, 2020)

Genki88 said:


> Hey there,
> Anyone know where i can get my hands on some Sunshine Daydream? A car accident left me with severe nerve damage/pain and I heard that this strain was very good for that. Any help is greatly appreciated.


There will be at least nine more packs released... I heard it directly from the vendor. They were nice enough to sell me a pack even after it sold out. Before or when they let them loose, Ill give you a heads up. Done with the he said / she said, so we'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jan 23, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Nope it was more of an earthy/hash with maybe a slight lemony smell. Im gonna attempt to pick up another eighth soon and will post terpenes


I grew out four females of Oroblanco, one was grapefruit, one was earthy/hashy, and two had very little taste or smell at all. The one earthy hashy pheno was amazing, taste and smell was very good, hard to explain sort of like an og but more funky, kind of a floral sweetness mixed with armpit. The grapefruit pheno was tasty and produced very well, but it wasn't my favorite. The two that had very little taste produced ridiculous amounts of bud, huge airy bland buds, just bucket loads of mediocre larfy blandness. I really liked that one earthy hashy pheno, but the ratio of bland to earthy phenos scared me off from trying another pack personally. 
I know what you mean about that one pheno and I would love to find something like that again someday, it's definitely in there but you may have to do some "fishing" to find it.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 23, 2020)

Anyone looking for Jungle Spice (Congo Pine x 88g13hp)? It’s still in stock at Midweeksong.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 23, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Oh yeah...cold too! A little space heater just arrived...still in the box. Nutbag 3.0 is almost ready to launch with Bodhi on my side this time. A Timber 4vs just arrived too. High hopes, chin up.


Congrats on the new equipment, bud. Don't forget to check your heater for light leaks and cover them.


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 23, 2020)

Funkentelechy said:


> I grew out four females of Oroblanco, one was grapefruit, one was earthy/hashy, and two had very little taste or smell at all. The one earthy hashy pheno was amazing, taste and smell was very good, hard to explain sort of like an og but more funky, kind of a floral sweetness mixed with armpit. The grapefruit pheno was tasty and produced very well, but it wasn't my favorite. The two that had very little taste produced ridiculous amounts of bud, huge airy bland buds, just bucket loads of mediocre larfy blandness. I really liked that one earthy hashy pheno, but the ratio of bland to earthy phenos scared me off from trying another pack personally.
> I know what you mean about that one pheno and I would love to find something like that again someday, it's definitely in there but you may have to do some "fishing" to find it.


Yup it definitely reminded me more of an OG so I need to look out for The White dominant pheno. Thanks for taking the time to write this all out!


----------



## bythekasiz (Jan 23, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Yup it definitely reminded me more of an OG so I need to look out for The White dominant pheno. Thanks for taking the time to write this all out!


I grew out Oroblanco and it wasn’t too impressive. The first one had the marshmallow cereal delicious taste so I figured several others would but the rest of the pack was mostly airy buds and bland taste.
I would suggest White sunshine, (the white x ssdd). I have not run these but should be an excellent combination and probably better yields and effects.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jan 23, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Hmmm, I have an Ortega x snowlotus that is a sativa leaner and is very grape/blueberry smelling and tasting.
> 
> I figure it comes from the Sweet Tooth in Snow Lotus.
> Id Imagine the Blueberry Snow or Blue Lotus should produce some very fruity offspring too.
> ...


Very nice. Have yet to run this one but have been patiently waiting for just the right time along with the right things to run with them in case I get the urge to make a cross.

Jabbas Stash (Bubba x Snow Lotus) and Landos Stash (Pure Kush Suge x Snow Lotus) are two lines I’ve reserved the same feelings for as well. Have some GSC forum x Tranquil Elephantizer (remix) I’ll prob run with them and make some loving with. Not to mention some of my KUNG and KUNG x Cherry Hills.

This season outdoor in the Deep South swamps the big question is what to run... and believe it or not, time to pop is rapidly approaching with the appropriate time to germinate down here being between mid March to mid April.

3/11 is when I like to germinate and start in 16oz beer cups with holes for drainage and 4/20 is when I like to get them into the ground before it gets too hot. After 4/20 the heat can lead to some serious stunting and if they’ve got a serious root system before... watch out! Because likely to have 10’ monsters. Just need the right kind of strains that can deal with humidity and heavy rains. I’ve found my KUNG last year to do just fine. KUNG is Tropical Seeds Durban Punch crossed with a Sakura by Bodhi Seeds. This year thinking about a few... Blue Sunshine by Bodhi. Vietnamese Silver Bud Hoa Bac by Reeferman. Jungle Spice by Bodhi. Congolese x Blockhead by Chimera. Incense Haze x Jack Herer by Chimera. Leda Uno by KC Brains. Jamaican HP x 88G13/HP by Bodhi. Lemon Thai x Appalachia by Bodhi. Terpsichore (Silver Lotus x Sakura) by me...
Hmmm. Wheels are turning... just not sure which to let rip yet.




Boosky said:


> Dude, where you been? Still in Colorado? I’m the one that gave you the 77 site cloner. Also just popped the RKS seeds you gave me and got two beauties going right now, totally different phenos.


yo boosk! You da man!! Long time brother. I’ve since moved back to NOLA. Thanks a mill again for the killer deal on that hardware. Curious, did I happen to give you any other beans? I no longer have any of those RKS91 F2s so def keep cuts or F3 if you have the chance. Evidently the line is very finicky hence why Bodhi never used the Road Kill Skunk male on anything else... but dude, there is some real gold in those beans. Just gotta find it. Lost a ton of beans in a shitty situation but have since been shaking back my stock both in making my own crosses and collecting again. Would love to touch base with ya and catch up. Thanks for the holler.

best
Swampy


----------



## Pothead Man (Jan 23, 2020)

I haven’t had a chance to touch my Bodhi collection yet


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jan 23, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Here's what I've got going:
> 
> Lemon Hashplant
> Lemon Lotus
> ...


Love to hear how you like the lemon lotus. Some wild phenos to be found in there. I found one that was very Colombian gold dom. Spicey lemon from the suspected Lubbock and grapefruit from deep within the snow Lotus grapefruit I think. Amazing. Other phenos were fatty and more Afgooey and ranged from creamy lemon to deep brown sugar. Really fat ladies. Keep me posted on those. Hope you find some winners. Herer Hashplant has been interesting me as well as the Forest Queen.


----------



## Pothead Man (Jan 23, 2020)

Looks like Bodhi the Next Generation in here I don’t see any of the Oldies that used to be in here.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 23, 2020)

Swamp Thing said:


> Love to hear how you like the lemon lotus. Some wild phenos to be found in there. I found one that was very Colombian gold dom. Spicey lemon from the suspected Lubbock and grapefruit from deep within the snow Lotus grapefruit I think. Amazing. Other phenos were fatty and more Afgooey and ranged from creamy lemon to deep brown sugar. Really fat ladies. Keep me posted on those. Hope you find some winners. Herer Hashplant has been interesting me as well as the Forest Queen.


2 out of 5 were female and they are pretty amazing looking...but also a bit weird. They are going to end up being a gigantic cola with a dense underbelly. They seem to want much less nutes, especially Nitrogen, than the average plant. And they haven't really started to pack on the resin. They smell a little similar to Lemon Hashplant - perhaps a bit less lemony which is unfortunate. Lights just went out on day 39 of 12/12. I'll update again in a week or so and then once I hit 60 days, I'll start showcasing the plants individually so everyone can get a really good look.

I have 4 or 5 Herer Hashplant in this round and I have to say...very disappointed. A few years back I had a single Critical Jack Herer that was amazing. These don't look at all impressive. The Forest Queen's are definitely worth a close look for an indica dominant. I had 3 females last round and they all showed great vigor, relative uniformity and very pretty. One of the three didnt review all that well from a smoke perspective. One was just average but one was really nice. As soon as I collected those reviews, I doubled back and ordered 2 more packs for future use.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 23, 2020)

Just for fun today playing with camera functions etc. The whole tent pic is a shitty one lol. Others I tried for a steady hand. I flipped to 12/12 new years day. Everything still setting in and the stretch seeming to slow as the frost builds.

From rear left to right: bodhi space monkey, laplata durangatang, 20+ yo wcsd x ecsd from seed (won by my buddy many moons ago at 420 genetics by incognito for bud of the month).

Front row L to R: dynasty genetics hucklberry diesel, red eye genetics blueberry iced cream, Mass super skunk clone.


Huckleberry diesel 


Ecsd x wcsd clone


Bodhi space monkey 


Mass super skunk (little smaller than I would have liked)


Red eye BBIC



Laplata labs Durangatang keeper cut


Humidity is a tad low and everything seems to have almost frozen up but I pay it no mind as everything seems happy enough. I bet things change sooner than later... when shit kicks in gear I think I'll be happy by looks and general health. I have high Hope's for the SM due to reviews on here.I'm very stoned and will stop rambling now!

Happy growing!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 23, 2020)

Pothead Man said:


> Looks like Bodhi the Next Generation in here I don’t see any of the Oldies that used to be in here.


@Pothead Man What are your thoughts on why "they" aren't around anymore? I can tell you why "I" mysteriously popped out of the woodwork... Maine went legal. I'm curious if the "new" crowd is keeping the regulars/Oldies at bay...


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 23, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Just for fun today playing with camera functions etc. The whole tent pic is a shitty one lol. Others I tried for a steady hand. I flipped to 12/12 new years day. Everything still setting in and the stretch seeming to slow as the frost builds.
> 
> From rear left to right: bodhi space monkey, laplata durangatang, 20+ yo wcsd x ecsd from seed (won by my buddy many moons ago at 420 genetics by incognito for bud of the month).
> 
> ...


Super healthy plants! Looking great


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 23, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Pothead Man What are your thoughts on why "they" aren't around anymore? I can tell you why "I" mysteriously popped out of the woodwork... Maine went legal. I'm curious if the "new" crowd is keeping the regulars/Oldies at bay...


Hey...I'm an oldie! But I hear ya - I quit journaling cause I was tired of talking with myself. I just keep to myself mostly now and pop in here and there now and again.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 23, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Hey...I'm an oldie! But I hear ya - I quit journaling cause I was tired of talking with myself. I just keep to myself mostly now and pop in here and there now and again.



I always have some bodhi so this thread is my journal lol... a few others to. Nobody seems to mind just try to lean it to the bodhi side right? Thank you for the comment on my plants! I'm very happy thus far and excited to see the outcome! 

The one thing I know is this threads good vibe is more my speed so i hang here. Me and ALL my plants! It's all weed porn right!

Happy growing!

P.s. I do have some baby bodhi in the mix and one small bingo pajama in veg as well! I had to give laplata a fair shake as well due to such an outstanding plant in durangatang. Trying to up my bodhi like my usual again. I hope to be able to breed a small amount and choose cuts of the f1 as I go to further work with. I want to find time to truly work a line at some point...


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 23, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Congrats on the new equipment, bud. Don't forget to check your heater for light leaks and cover them.


Thank you! I could have easily overlooked a little light leak... great reminder.


----------



## Pothead Man (Jan 23, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Pothead Man What are your thoughts on why "they" aren't around anymore? I can tell you why "I" mysteriously popped out of the woodwork... Maine went legal. I'm curious if the "new" crowd is keeping the regulars/Oldies at bay...


most likely too much shit happening in their life atm & when they return it's loading up w/ millennials asking the same nubie questions


----------



## Craigson (Jan 24, 2020)

Pothead Man said:


> Looks like Bodhi the Next Generation in here I don’t see any of the Oldies that used to be in here.


Lots of ‘oldies’ are back on Overgrow. Not sure if you were ever on OG but its been back for a couple years now.
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 24, 2020)

Harvested the 3 final Gorilla Ghani #1 today on day 61 from flip



Cheers


----------



## kroc (Jan 24, 2020)

Great job on those Green! They look pretty chunky!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 24, 2020)

Pothead Man said:


> most likely too much shit happening in their life atm & when they return it's loading up w/ millennials asking the same nubie questions


I may be a newbie but I'm not a damn millennial.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 24, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> I may be a newbie but I'm not a damn millennial.


I'm a noob, but was born in 80. Am I a millennial? I don't have much in common with most millennials.

Bodhi related, I think I dried my SSDD too fast as I was worried about mold. It's only been curing for 3 days, but it tastes awesome and is potent AF. I threw some different nugs in the same jar to see if I can get it above 58%RH in the jar again. My humidity dropped as I needed to clean my humidifer last night (when it's dirty it drops below 40% RH output). I had to flower it small and it stayed small. I'll come back to SSDD and make some F2s. I have another in veg, which I think is a female. I can see why Bodhi recommends this one so much.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 24, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Pothead Man What are your thoughts on why "they" aren't around anymore? I can tell you why "I" mysteriously popped out of the woodwork... Maine went legal. I'm curious if the "new" crowd is keeping the regulars/Oldies at bay...


Same here. New to legal growing, new to forums, new to awesome breeders who give you zero info about their offerings. But an old fart FATHER of a millennial, who's overexcited about reaching the promised land of cannabis. It's been a long journey. I don't see many people acting like children in this thread to be honest. The talk might be boring to a vet though...understandable.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jan 24, 2020)

Higher Primate, taken down at day 62.

This girl came from a tester pack before it was released, she's not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Pothead Man (Jan 24, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Lots of ‘oldies’ are back on Overgrow. Not sure if you were ever on OG but its been back for a couple years now.
> Cheers


No haven’t heard of OG , I recognize a few oldies but I do the same pop in here & there & since I got my password hacked on another site I had to delete accounts that used the same password which RIU was one of them plus my back went out & I had to stay off the laptop for a few weeks while I started physical therapy. Haven’t seen Freedom Farmer , Hydro Red , etc.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 24, 2020)

Pothead Man said:


> No haven’t heard of OG , I recognize a few oldies but I do the same pop in here & there & since I got my password hacked on another site I had to delete accounts that used the same password which RIU was one of them plus my back went out & I had to stay off the laptop for a few weeks while I started physical therapy. Haven’t seen Freedom Farmer , Hydro Red , etc.


A lot of people moved over to chuckersparadise as there is less fighting/arguing/drama over there. It's hard to have drama in a bodhi thread, which is because of bodhi's actions. Bodhi has 0 drama. As an example, go to the greenpoint thread and see the fighting. lol


----------



## Pothead Man (Jan 24, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> A lot of people moved over to chuckersparadise as there is less fighting/arguing/drama over there. It's hard to have drama in a bodhi thread, which is because of bodhi's actions. Bodhi has 0 drama. As an example, go to the greenpoint thread and see the fighting. lol


I hear ya , I’ve come across some giant douche bags on here lmao made me wish I could Roshambo em Eric Cartman style lol


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 24, 2020)

Pothead Man said:


> I hear ya , I’ve come across some giant douche bags on here lmao made me wish I could Roshambo em Eric Cartman style lol


Check out the politics threads. Those guys love taking turns kicking each other in the nuts. Over and over and over.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 24, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Check out the politics threads. Those guys love taking turns kicking each other in the nuts. Over and over and over.


Any LED thread around RIU has a high probability of this too. I typically stick to bodhi, useful, and ShwaggyP's threads as far as participation. I read a fair number more threads but don't really offer anything up. I've been reading one of the long threads about making bubble hash...about 36 pages in, it turns from mostly informative to about a 50/50 split between info and bickering.


----------



## Deadication_grows (Jan 24, 2020)

Sveeno said:


> There's a dude on IG called cg collectibles I beleive he's got a bunch if old stuff


I heard multiple people say cg collectables seeds do not germ. Had to of stored improperly because multiple ppl lost thousands of dollars through cg collectables


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 24, 2020)

kroc said:


> Great job on those Green! They look pretty chunky!


Thank you. I appreciate the kind words. This was far from a perfect run. Was the first run with an entirely new set up and had a few hiccups along the way. I actually almost hacked everything down early on because of aphids from the clones from my outdoor plants. But didn't because the lady bugs and Aphidoletes did a great job. So I got to harvest some of both #1 and #3 and still have my precious Koko lol Was worth all the hassle for sure.

Cheers


----------



## Boosky (Jan 24, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> A lot of people moved over to chuckersparadise as there is less fighting/arguing/drama over there. It's hard to have drama in a bodhi thread, which is because of bodhi's actions. Bodhi has 0 drama. As an example, go to the greenpoint thread and see the fighting. lol


That’s the truth, I go over there(Greenpoint thread)for entertainment purposes.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 24, 2020)

Deadication_grows said:


> I heard multiple people say cg collectables seeds do not germ. Had to of stored improperly because multiple ppl lost thousands of dollars through cg collectables


i was disappointed in him selling bad dawg freebies...


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 24, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> i was disappointed in him selling bad dawg freebies...


not cool. I just put deadhead og x LBL into paper towel tonight. Excited for the funk. Just changed my filter.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 24, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> i was disappointed in him selling bad dawg freebies...



A serious well valued customer with any bank bodhi is available at through the man himself will be treated correct with any non intentional wrong doing of any kind. (Germ rates that terrible) James bean, glg, shoe etc have earned there rep. Disappointing is right! Selling freebies is kinda low as well. I have come to realize I'd rather do smart business and go with a proven bank and not get to hung up on any thing they dont carry rather than get screwed. A little common sense goes a long way when seed shopping. Most members here in this thread are lucky enough to know where to go and get good beans. Much respect to the proven banks that deliver everytime and always fix mistakes!


Lucky for you you knew where to go right! Happy growing!


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 24, 2020)

Deadication_grows said:


> I heard multiple people say cg collectables seeds do not germ. Had to of stored improperly because multiple ppl lost thousands of dollars through cg collectables





mr. childs said:


> i was disappointed in him selling bad dawg freebies...



So is he just a random buy and seller? Like he'll pick up packs then just flip them?


----------



## Deadication_grows (Jan 24, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> A serious well valued customer with any bank bodhi is available at through the man himself will be treated correct with any non intentional wrong doing of any kind. (Germ rates that terrible) James bean, glg, shoe etc have earned there rep. Disappointing is right! Selling freebies is kinda low as well. I have come to realize I'd rather do smart business and go with a proven bank and not get to hung up on any thing they dont carry rather than get screwed. A little common sense goes a long way when seed shopping. Most members here in this thread are lucky enough to know where to go and get good beans. Much respect to the proven banks that deliver everytime and always fix mistakes!
> 
> 
> Lucky for you you knew where to go right! Happy growing!





BDGrows said:


> So is he just a random buy and seller? Like he'll pick up packs then just flip them?


He is selling his collection of rare and sought after strains or hype. And they do not germ regardless of what he sells you. He must have had a big collection stored wrong. Or putting dud seeds in packs ppl want


----------



## Craigson (Jan 24, 2020)

Deadication_grows said:


> He is selling his collection of rare and sought after strains or hype. And they do not germ regardless of what he sells you. He must have had a big collection stored wrong. Or putting dud seeds in packs ppl want


He/she also buys random opened packs frm others then resells them


----------



## Deadication_grows (Jan 24, 2020)

Craigson said:


> He/she also buys random opened packs frm others then resells them


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 24, 2020)

Some of my gear from Bodhi; 2x Strawberry Unicorns, 1 x Lucky Wookie 8.. I’m the middle is the LC in the green ring.. other 2 in green rings are the SU..At 24 days they are throwing some major frost...


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 24, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> A serious well valued customer with any bank bodhi is available at through the man himself will be treated correct with any non intentional wrong doing of any kind. (Germ rates that terrible) James bean, glg, shoe etc have earned there rep. Disappointing is right! Selling freebies is kinda low as well. I have come to realize I'd rather do smart business and go with a proven bank and not get to hung up on any thing they dont carry rather than get screwed. A little common sense goes a long way when seed shopping. Most members here in this thread are lucky enough to know where to go and get good beans. Much respect to the proven banks that deliver everytime and always fix mistakes!
> 
> 
> Lucky for you you knew where to go right! Happy growing!


Again, buy from breeders with no drama (or fire is accepted with slight drama). Bodhi, useful, Bad dawg, CSI, Heisen (had drama, not sure about now. I ignore internet fights. I don't have time for it. Heisen has fire confimed by my 4 phenos I'm smoking), Karma, Lucky Dog, Crickets and Cicadas/Coastal, Chuckers/amos otis/can't remember his seed company name/bunch of small breeders on this site, Dominion Seed Co, Katsu, Mota, Strayfox.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 24, 2020)

your correct on the banks. GLG, jbcseeds,etc.. breeder direct is awesome.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 24, 2020)

breeder direct = straight from the breeder...not the old website/vendor. CSI, Ak bean brains, bog, hazeman, heisen/GPS, bad dawg freebies, test for someone.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 25, 2020)

Craigson said:


> He/she also buys random opened packs frm others then resells them


Lol I picked up a few packs ive been hunting down for awhile. I was and still am skeptical , They were cheap so I didn’t lose anything big. Just will be annoyed if they don’t germinate or match up to their listed genetics


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 25, 2020)

Hempire828 said:


> Some of my gear from Bodhi; 2x Strawberry Unicorns, 1 x Lucky Wookie 8.. I’m the middle is the LC in the green ring.. other 2 in green rings are the SU..At 24 days they are throwing some major frost...View attachment 4463991


What can you say about the strawberry unicorn so far? What stand out about it ?


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 25, 2020)

So far, just a quick run.. they veg fast.. grew 3x the size in flower..producing nice trichomes early with odor..and seems to require a bit more at feeding, but probably because they’re bigger...not a fussy plant at all!!


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 25, 2020)

2 lucky charms, 1 dank Sinatra, 1 nl#5 f3


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 25, 2020)

Craigson said:


> He/she also buys random opened packs frm others then resells them


now i definitely hoard bodhi packs & bad dawg packs, but selling an incomplete pack is something i would feel uncomfortable doing. i have traded a few beans here and there to try & spread the love to more people & i am sure some have gotten upset because i won't relinquish the entire packs, but i dont view it as deprivation if i give 5 people each two beans out of a pack with hopes that someone who finds a great male/female would continue on the good karma & share what they deemed special.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 25, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Lol I picked up a few packs ive been hunting down for awhile. I was and still am skeptical , They were cheap so I didn’t lose anything big. Just will be annoyed if they don’t germinate or match up to their listed genetics



I hope you got what you paid for! And I hope they germ for you as well. With all the great vendors/breeders we have now, f### the guy(s) playing the name game and selling shit. This should be a thing of the past before long.

I used to get stuck on certain seeds and still are determined to obtain guava wookie lol. Soooooo many good strains around these days it's simply not worth it to take a chance anymore (to me). I'm not rich so I'll go with proven people to buy my seed stock. People need to get there shit together and do it right or not at all.



mr. childs said:


> now i definitely hoard bodhi packs & bad dawg packs, but selling an incomplete pack is something i would feel uncomfortable doing. i have traded a few beans here and there to try & spread the love to more people & i am sure some have gotten upset because i won't relinquish the entire packs, but i dont view it as deprivation if i give 5 people each two beans out of a pack with hopes that someone who finds a great male/female would continue on the good karma & share what they deemed special.



I'd buy a half pack from you but I'd be getting what I was supposed to not some some junk you stuffed in a bodhi pack. Most or all here would not rip members off. Shit I'd buy single seeds from you before some random guy with tons of random shit. Amazing what people will do for a buck. I have even saved a couple grows in my day with free (real) cuts due to people getting ripped offline. I could never do that to someone. Bad germ rates DO HAPPEN but swapping seeds etc. Is shady business for sure! If you ever open @mr. childs seedbank let us all know!


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 25, 2020)

Deadication_grows said:


> I heard multiple people say cg collectables seeds do not germ. Had to of stored improperly because multiple ppl lost thousands of dollars through cg collectables


Im one of those people 

tried germinating 3 different strains i got from them and not 1 popped

I’d stay far away from them unless you want to waste hundreds of dollars like i did


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 25, 2020)

Deadication_grows said:


> He is selling his collection of rare and sought after strains or hype. And they do not germ regardless of what he sells you. He must have had a big collection stored wrong. Or putting dud seeds in packs ppl want


He’s ripping people off

a couple of the strains i got from them weren’t even old strains

my guess is they’re collecting authentic packaging and are putting bunk seeds in them and ripping people off


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm SO glad Bodhi upgraded his packaging. With those little green dope bags, you had to put faith in every single person who touched them between you and Mr. B.


----------



## Genki88 (Jan 25, 2020)

Karma will catch up with these people eventually...............


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 25, 2020)

BT getting close, this plant a keeper for sure. Loud, Super dense and not too leafy


----------



## feva (Jan 25, 2020)

what or who is cg collectable seeds? cg stands for?


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 25, 2020)

Nice plants w/ great genetics, Hempire!


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 25, 2020)

Bodhi is coming to breeders direct seed company.


----------



## Stickyjones (Jan 25, 2020)

Kodama been vegging for a while got 5 f out of 7 beans, topped some like this one and left a couple all natural. Got all sorts of good stuff bout ready to flip. Orange sunshine, sunshine 4, cheese dog, kodama, cobra lips, and kashmir x strawberry milk. Big buddy is putting out seeds soon and i cant wait to get some lavender crosses to hit some of these girls with


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 25, 2020)

any bodhi peeps gonna be at Indo Expo tomorrow?


----------



## jp68 (Jan 25, 2020)

CG collectibles hit me up on insta and follow him but I saw dude was trying way to hard for it to be true. Seems hes been nonexistent on my feed lately


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 25, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> any bodhi peeps gonna be at Indo Expo tomorrow?


I wish I could afford to go. Had to buy a new car last week so I'm broke AF. Go check out Dominion Seed Co if you go. 
That VA beach Afghani is ( . )Y( . )


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 25, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I'm a noob, but was born in 80. Am I a millennial? I don't have much in common with most millennials.
> 
> Bodhi related, I think I dried my SSDD too fast as I was worried about mold. It's only been curing for 3 days, but it tastes awesome and is potent AF. I threw some different nugs in the same jar to see if I can get it above 58%RH in the jar again. My humidity dropped as I needed to clean my humidifer last night (when it's dirty it drops below 40% RH output). I had to flower it small and it stayed small. I'll come back to SSDD and make some F2s. I have another in veg, which I think is a female. I can see why Bodhi recommends this one so much.


Nope you are not a millennial at all, not even close. 

You are 

Generation Y; plural noun: Generation Ys

the generation born in the 1980s and 1990s, comprising primarily the children of the baby boomers and typically perceived as increasingly familiar with digital and electronic technology.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jan 25, 2020)

Love my Bodhi Family


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 25, 2020)

Space Monkey #3 (Lavender pheno)
Quick dried taster Nug around 8 weeks give or take a week. Nice lavender taste with a little sour in there. Little cure will improve everything. I like the high, It's in the head and body too,
#3 had a floppy og style frame with lots of nugs everywhere. They produced some hard flowers and fairly fast. 

Thanks @hillbill for pointing out the Monkey


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 25, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Nope you are not a millennial at all, not even close.
> 
> You are
> 
> ...


I didn't get on the internet until I was 16 years old. Ironically, I work in IT. I spent my summers as a kid playing on farms. Didn't have a cell phone until my senior year of college. I think humans/music peaked in 99. It's the Idiocracy theory, technology/AI will get so good, humans will not know how to do anything anymore. AI will eliminate us eventually as it will realize we're the risk to the planet. lol.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 25, 2020)

Swamp Thing said:


> Love my Bodhi Family


Will trade some F2s of Lucky Charms, Dank Sinatra, and NL5 F4s for F2s of that NL2 cross.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 26, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I didn't get on the internet until I was 16 years old. Ironically, I work in IT. I spent my summers as a kid playing on farms. Didn't have a cell phone until my senior year of college. I think humans/music peaked in 99. It's the Idiocracy theory, technology/AI will get so good, humans will not know how to do anything anymore. AI will eliminate us eventually as it will realize we're the risk to the planet. lol.


Too much terminator and matrix type movie’s lol


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 26, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I'm a noob, but was born in 80. Am I a millennial? I don't have much in common with most millennials.
> 
> Bodhi related, I think I dried my SSDD too fast as I was worried about mold. It's only been curing for 3 days, but it tastes awesome and is potent AF. I threw some different nugs in the same jar to see if I can get it above 58%RH in the jar again. My humidity dropped as I needed to clean my humidifer last night (when it's dirty it drops below 40% RH output). I had to flower it small and it stayed small. I'll come back to SSDD and make some F2s. I have another in veg, which I think is a female. I can see why Bodhi recommends this one so much.


80 means you're like me (79). We're both in the Oregon Trail Gen. Look it up. You'll feel like they're talking about you.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 26, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Nope you are not a millennial at all, not even close.
> 
> You are
> 
> ...


Oregon Trail Gen


----------



## hillbill (Jan 26, 2020)

3 Cherry Queen at 61 days and all have mostly cloudy tricks with more and more amber an a few clear. Smaller plants with good chunky buds that seem firm to very firm. Definitely smells of pine and woods. Plants very similar slight size and bud differences. These will be in soon. Haven’t checked today

5 J1Hashplant a couple weeks up from dirt and lookin good. One is one of those Triploid looking things.

Vaping Black Triangle since it was in an unfinished barely warmed stem. Will get out of my recliner soon, maybe, if I really want too.


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 26, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> 80 means you're like me (79). We're both in the Oregon Trail Gen. Look it up. You'll feel like they're talking about you.


"You've got typhoid".


The Mantis said:


> 80 means you're like me (79). We're both in the Oregon Trail Gen. Look it up. You'll feel like they're talking about you.


"You've broke an axle".


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 26, 2020)

“You don’t have an axe”


----------



## Craigson (Jan 26, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Will trade some F2s of Lucky Charms, Dank Sinatra, and NL5 F4s for F2s of that NL2 cross.


I have skunk 91 and dragons blood hashplant f2s to trade if youre interested.
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 26, 2020)

81 over here and LMFAO at the trail references hahahaha Here in Canada we had " Cross Country Canada " as our version.

To keep it Bodhi here are finished buds of Gorilla Ghani #1 and #3 (Koko) 
#1


Koko


Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jan 26, 2020)

3 Cherry Queen down at 61 days, trichs rapidly going to amber and some already clear/brown center. Fruity cherry like smells on chop. Nice trichs on these a d gummies type sticky!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 26, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> 81 over here and LMFAO at the trail references hahahaha Here in Canada we had " Cross Country Canada " as our version.
> 
> To keep it Bodhi here are finished buds of Gorilla Ghani #1 and #3 (Koko)
> #1
> ...



Man I'm 30. I am impressed! And beautiful flowers as well! I'd want you as my grandfather!

Me: my grandfather has the best bud in canada!

Everyone else: yes he does! You are lucky I wish!

81 and growing is simply bad ass to me! Much respect to you and your garden!

Happy growing bodhi family!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 26, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Man I'm 30. I am impressed! And beautiful flowers as well! I'd want you as my grandfather!
> 
> Me: my grandfather has the best bud in canada!
> 
> ...



I totally meant I was born in 81 hahaha I took it for granted that is what others meant by 79, 80 etc 

If not then I feel the same as you about them lol 

Cheers


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 26, 2020)

If anyone wants seeds in a couple months, pm me. All those listed + I still have some ufo pollen I gonna cross them with


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 26, 2020)

I don’t care when any of you were born. Does anyone have good info or grow journal on bodhis Lemon Lotus. I have consumed much lemon g in my day but have never grown it. Or a snow lotus cross. Thanks Y’all.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 26, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I don’t care when any of you were born. Does anyone have good info or grow journal on bodhis Lemon Lotus. I have consumed much lemon g in my day but have never grown it. Or a snow lotus cross. Thanks Y’all.


Nobody asked you what you cared about. Might I suggest you learn how to use the great search function. Unless of course you enjoy looking like a lazy dick.....

Cheers


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 26, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I don’t care when any of you were born. Does anyone have good info or grow journal on bodhis Lemon Lotus. I have consumed much lemon g in my day but have never grown it. Or a snow lotus cross. Thanks Y’all.


Sigh... if you'd just left out that first sentence, everything would have been groovy. I'm interested in Lemon G crosses myself.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 26, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Nobody asked you what you cared about. Might I suggest you learn how to use the great search function. Unless of course you enjoy looking like a lazy dick.....
> 
> Cheers


Everytime I search lemon lotus it takes me to a post of someone saying they purchased a pack. Was hoping someone had a direct link maybe to a grow journal. Instagram has great pictures of lemon lotus but lacking info.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 26, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Everytime I search lemon lotus it takes me to a post of someone saying they purchased a pack. Was hoping someone had a direct link maybe to a grow journal. Instagram has great pictures of lemon lotus but lacking info.


Weird how you would come up with so much different then I would by simply typing Lemon Lotus into the search box.
Goodluck

Cheers


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 26, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> AnyOne know of any SSDD still kicking around ? Can’t believe I didn’t get them when they were still available at GLG. Major FOMO kicking in


I've been sitting on 5x packs for the last year waiting for this to happen...


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 26, 2020)

So anyway... I've got a buddy I just saw last night. He's an excellent, veteran outdoor grower and a great guy but between you and me, he needs to upgrade his genetics. I'm smoking his favorite of this past season right now, Barney's Cookies Kush, and it's pretty nice but I don't think he's aware of how much better he can do. I'd like to get him a couple of plants to try but I've gotta hit home runs. His goal is to maximize what he can get out of a grow with strict plant limits, and grows big ass plants. If he dedicates a slot or two to my picks I don't want him bummed. He's enthusiastic about trying out new stuff though. He likes to switch things up. Healthy yielders are a very high priority but he has good taste and isn't interested in totally selling out for yield. The other priority is they can't linger too long into October with our climate.

So I'm looking over my newly bought Bodhi stash and I'm realizing that most of my picks aren't good bets for him. I picked stuff for indoors, without concern for yield or speed. Unfortunately I haven't grown out jack shit yet so I can't give a first hand recommendation. I might have to go with other seed options but I'd prefer to spread the Bodhi love. What do you think about these:

DLA-6 (Iraqi) ... my best guess to check the boxes and make him happy but not sure . I'm starting a couple of these for myself regardless.

Lemon G OMG ... the Lemon G might slow things down but the OMG might speed things up I'm thinking hybrid vigor but fast enough for 45N?
Lemon G HP .... my guess is the OMG might yield more and finish faster but this one's available too

Soul Mate ... worried it might come up just a little short on yield and finishing speed but I think he'd love the loudness if it worked.

Black Triangle F2s .... similar worries as soulmate ... even more worried here.

Would he still love me next fall if he grew out a seed or two from any of these? I'm not super confident about any of these but it would be cool if anybody had reason to encourage me with any of these options. Please let me know if any of my logic up there is off base, btw? Thanks!


----------



## Craigson (Jan 26, 2020)

Golden triangles and black triangle f2s.
Hopefully get a tent for males and collect some pollen to make f2s/3s


----------



## thezephyr (Jan 26, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> "You've got typhoid".
> 
> "You've broke an axle".


remember when aol became popular? For some reason people loved hearing that "you've got mail" voice after the dial up screech.
I would always interrupt it saying "You've Got Cholera"


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 26, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I don’t care when any of you were born. Does anyone have good info or grow journal on bodhis Lemon Lotus. I have consumed much lemon g in my day but have never grown it. Or a snow lotus cross. Thanks Y’all.


I don't care that you need any info on Lemon
Lotus. Why don't just grow it out Leather....

Most people just purchase seeds and grow them out and talk about the growth traits afterwords.

There also is this thing called Google I hear " that works wonders when you type in keywords" but yeah acutally I don't give a [email protected]#k about anything else you have to say


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 26, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Golden triangles and black triangle f2s.
> Hopefully get a tent for males and collect some pollen to make f2s/3s
> View attachment 4465253View attachment 4465255


Thank you! We all needed that right now.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 26, 2020)

thezephyr said:


> remember when aol became popular? For some reason people loved hearing that "you've got mail" voice after the dial up screech.
> I would always interrupt it saying "You've Got Cholera"


I was a kid in 88 or 89 I went to Ny and my cousin had this new video game system and he said it was better than Atari, he said it was Nintendo, and a summer later I had mine.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 26, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I don't care that you need any info on Lemon
> Lotus. Why don't just grow it out Leather....
> 
> Most people just purchase seeds and grow them out and talk about the growth traits afterwords.
> ...


I’m not sure how anything I said was remotely offensive. But I agree 100% on the just grow it part.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Jan 26, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I’m not sure how anything I said was remotely offensive. But I agree 100% on the just grow it part.


Trolls will be trolls.


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 26, 2020)

I buy seeds that I want and sometime will get to sprouting them....when I cant say, and sometimes I would like some extra input before I crack them....go through over 200+ every year. No reason to act like a douchebag in a thread that is in place to help each other out....some pretentiousness showing up in here....


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 26, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> So anyway... I've got a buddy I just saw last night. He's an excellent, veteran outdoor grower and a great guy but between you and me, he needs to upgrade his genetics. I'm smoking his favorite of this past season right now, Barney's Cookies Kush, and it's pretty nice but I don't think he's aware of how much better he can do. I'd like to get him a couple of plants to try but I've gotta hit home runs. His goal is to maximize what he can get out of a grow with strict plant limits, and grows big ass plants. If he dedicates a slot or two to my picks I don't want him bummed. He's enthusiastic about trying out new stuff though. He likes to switch things up. Healthy yielders are a very high priority but he has good taste and isn't interested in totally selling out for yield. The other priority is they can't linger too long into October with our climate.
> 
> So I'm looking over my newly bought Bodhi stash and I'm realizing that most of my picks aren't good bets for him. I picked stuff for indoors, without concern for yield or speed. Unfortunately I haven't grown out jack shit yet so I can't give a first hand recommendation. I might have to go with other seed options but I'd prefer to spread the Bodhi love. What do you think about these:
> 
> ...


I could be wrong but the lemon g may be similar to the Soar plant ..along the Columbian lines, in which I did taste hints of lemon x with the OMG.... old school but some good weed if it the same.. I plan on running this plant over the recommended 11-12 weeks next time..


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 26, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> I buy seeds that I want and sometime will get to sprouting them....when I cant say, and sometimes I would like some extra input before I crack them....go through over 200+ every year. No reason to act like a douchebag in a thread that is in place to help each other out....some pretentiousness showing up in here....



Someone had to say it lol. Keep it friendly!
All about the love in the bodhi thread!

Happy growing!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 26, 2020)

Hempire828 said:


> I could be wrong but the lemon g may be similar to the Soar plant ..along the Columbian lines, in which I did taste hints of lemon x with the OMG.... old school but some good weed if it the same.. I plan on running this plant over the recommended 11-12 weeks next time..


ahh... good point... I hadn't really thought of the similarity there. Probably shouldn't give him either of the lemon gs.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 26, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> So anyway... I've got a buddy I just saw last night. He's an excellent, veteran outdoor grower and a great guy but between you and me, he needs to upgrade his genetics. I'm smoking his favorite of this past season right now, Barney's Cookies Kush, and it's pretty nice but I don't think he's aware of how much better he can do. I'd like to get him a couple of plants to try but I've gotta hit home runs. His goal is to maximize what he can get out of a grow with strict plant limits, and grows big ass plants. If he dedicates a slot or two to my picks I don't want him bummed. He's enthusiastic about trying out new stuff though. He likes to switch things up. Healthy yielders are a very high priority but he has good taste and isn't interested in totally selling out for yield. The other priority is they can't linger too long into October with our climate.
> 
> So I'm looking over my newly bought Bodhi stash and I'm realizing that most of my picks aren't good bets for him. I picked stuff for indoors, without concern for yield or speed. Unfortunately I haven't grown out jack shit yet so I can't give a first hand recommendation. I might have to go with other seed options but I'd prefer to spread the Bodhi love. What do you think about these:
> 
> ...


Because your buddy is banking on anything you give him I would give him a cut of a proven strain/winner. If that is not possible by this spring I would grow out a few myself this summer and keep cuts of the best one(s) and gift them to him asap so he can run tests etc himself and get them into rotation for Spring 2021. Just my $.02


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 26, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> So anyway... I've got a buddy I just saw last night. He's an excellent, veteran outdoor grower and a great guy but between you and me, he needs to upgrade his genetics. I'm smoking his favorite of this past season right now, Barney's Cookies Kush, and it's pretty nice but I don't think he's aware of how much better he can do. I'd like to get him a couple of plants to try but I've gotta hit home runs. His goal is to maximize what he can get out of a grow with strict plant limits, and grows big ass plants. If he dedicates a slot or two to my picks I don't want him bummed. He's enthusiastic about trying out new stuff though. He likes to switch things up. Healthy yielders are a very high priority but he has good taste and isn't interested in totally selling out for yield. The other priority is they can't linger too long into October with our climate.
> 
> So I'm looking over my newly bought Bodhi stash and I'm realizing that most of my picks aren't good bets for him. I picked stuff for indoors, without concern for yield or speed. Unfortunately I haven't grown out jack shit yet so I can't give a first hand recommendation. I might have to go with other seed options but I'd prefer to spread the Bodhi love. What do you think about these:
> 
> ...


Iraqi > Black


Nutbag Poster said:


> So anyway... I've got a buddy I just saw last night. He's an excellent, veteran outdoor grower and a great guy but between you and me, he needs to upgrade his genetics. I'm smoking his favorite of this past season right now, Barney's Cookies Kush, and it's pretty nice but I don't think he's aware of how much better he can do. I'd like to get him a couple of plants to try but I've gotta hit home runs. His goal is to maximize what he can get out of a grow with strict plant limits, and grows big ass plants. If he dedicates a slot or two to my picks I don't want him bummed. He's enthusiastic about trying out new stuff though. He likes to switch things up. Healthy yielders are a very high priority but he has good taste and isn't interested in totally selling out for yield. The other priority is they can't linger too long into October with our climate.
> 
> So I'm looking over my newly bought Bodhi stash and I'm realizing that most of my picks aren't good bets for him. I picked stuff for indoors, without concern for yield or speed. Unfortunately I haven't grown out jack shit yet so I can't give a first hand recommendation. I might have to go with other seed options but I'd prefer to spread the Bodhi love. What do you think about these:
> 
> ...


Iraqi should be the easiest to grow. I would do BT and soumate next. The lemon G will prob be the biggest yielder


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 26, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Golden triangles and black triangle f2s.
> Hopefully get a tent for males and collect some pollen to make f2s/3s
> View attachment 4465253View attachment 4465255


Cross those Triangles!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 26, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Because your buddy is banking on anything you give him I would give him a cut of a proven strain/winner. If that is not possible by this spring I would grow out a few myself this summer and keep cuts of the best one(s) and gift them to him asap so he can run tests etc himself and get them into rotation for Spring 2021. Just my $.02


Yep...that's the right answer right there. thank you. That Cookies Kush DID get me blabbering on about unwise plans though. Not bad...less stony than I expected and a lot of duration to the buzz. 

2021 is when shit's gonna get real in nutbag world.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 26, 2020)

Was playing a bit as nothing was needing to be done. Beds on autopilot as of now. (Bout 7 days or so on 6 or 7 gal water). Nothing spectacular as I am not that far along still but I was having fun so I'm going to share. 

Things are getting frosty old and new. Lucky for me I'm running a few keeper cuts so I kinda know what I got. And even the monkey and BBIC from red eye (seed plants) is frosty for day 20 something. 26 or 7 I think since flip not bud setting in. New years day I flipped.

Still been adding neptune harvest fish to my schedule and all seems well. I'll prob stop around week 6, water in a tea, always malted barley and grokashi per usual. Or lighten the dose up to half or third. Adding it has not bothered anything, covercrop included. Leaves are damn near 85 degrees praying so I think I'm ok! Lights been upped to 65% rh between 47 and 55 and temp 74.5-75.5F, co2 hovering 535-880+ ppm day or time of day dependent (before tent opens).
No sign of light burn or being to strong at 65%. 1 SM top is 1/2" from bulbs with no burn lol.

Blueberry iced cream 


Laplata d-tang keeper


Space monkey


The space monkey has a longish strong but floppy frame and tallest of all plants. Will prob bust out the bamboo stake tomorrow and get to it before it's to late... also trics are like salt size. Very large and round like salt or suger. Picture cant do it justice. I'm hoping in a few weeks I can give a better example.

I MUST acquire guava wookie or my life will never be complete. He better not loose the damn male etc. I hate being broke. 

Happy growing!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 26, 2020)

Oh by the way @CopaGenetics , my SBSE x Ancient OG seeds have arrived. Gonna get that bomb ready to drop in 2021 too!

( Not necessarily for my buddy btw. I finally got it through my skull that Ancient OG ISN"T a quick finisher but can really kill it on yield in crosses. I think. I'll keep that in the research lab for 2020 too.  )


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jan 26, 2020)

Idk how to ask this. But here it goes...I love bodhi genetics so far. Nothing but amazing . but I currently have a starflight guava in week 6ish of flower now. But literally can't find any info and I've spent the last 4 month's researching the heck out of it bit there's not,much available. First time running starflight so idk "average" flower time. I know she's done when she's done but I'd love a window. Says indica sativa hybrid but def on the indica side of things.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 26, 2020)

Goji f2 #12 at 32 days. Won’t be making f3s this round due to possible errant herm pollen from another plant. Caught it early enough but not willing to put a line on the line like that. I’ll keep best 2 and run another 20 or so for a good f3 run, I’m patient. And I have enough f2s to start over a few times.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 26, 2020)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> Idk how to ask this. But here it goes...I love bodhi genetics so far. Nothing but amazing . but I currently have a starflight guava in week 6ish of flower now. But literally can't find any info and I've spent the last 4 month's researching the heck out of it bit there's not,much available. First time running starflight so idk "average" flower time. I know she's done when she's done but I'd love a window. Says indica sativa hybrid but def on the indica side of things.


Looks like around a 10 week strain, so a few weeks more to go, maybe 4. Beautiful though.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 27, 2020)

Didn’t feel right going to bed without sharing the other 3 goji f2s in the room


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 27, 2020)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> Idk how to ask this. But here it goes...I love bodhi genetics so far. Nothing but amazing . but I currently have a starflight guava in week 6ish of flower now. But literally can't find any info and I've spent the last 4 month's researching the heck out of it bit there's not,much available. First time running starflight so idk "average" flower time. I know she's done when she's done but I'd love a window. Says indica sativa hybrid but def on the indica side of things.


I grew out a sorry one, took 84 days. Most everything I've grown of B's has taken at least 70. I think @hillbill gets all the early finishers!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I grew out a sorry one, took 84 days. Most everything I've grown of B's has taken at least 70. I think @hillbill gets all the early finishers!


Just Space Monkey mostly. My 10 1/2 lights on 13 1/2 off seems to shave a couple days.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 27, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Cross those Triangles!


Ya i forgot I had a pack of Love Triangle too or I woulda also popped them


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 27, 2020)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> Idk how to ask this. But here it goes...I love bodhi genetics so far. Nothing but amazing . but I currently have a starflight guava in week 6ish of flower now. But literally can't find any info and I've spent the last 4 month's researching the heck out of it bit there's not,much available. First time running starflight so idk "average" flower time. I know she's done when she's done but I'd love a window. Says indica sativa hybrid but def on the indica side of things.


@JohnGlennsGarden ran a couple starflight guava's-hes pretty info detailed-I popped a few & they were dudes


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jan 27, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Looks like around a 10 week strain, so a few weeks more to go, maybe 4. Beautiful though.


Thank you!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Just Space Monkey mostly. My 10 1/2 lights on 13 1/2 off seems to shave a couple days.


You grow in organic soil too, right?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 27, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I grew out a sorry one, took 84 days. Most everything I've grown of B's has taken at least 70. I think @hillbill gets all the early finishers!



My experience as well... min 70 days to what I'd consider done... I'd love to say 8 weeks but has not been the case with the many I have run. Always count on 10 weeks is a good rule to live by and saves disappointment (with any breeder)... unless of course I have @hillbill magical SM pheno and dont know it yet lol... again I count from day after 12/12 (lights out at 12am). I think part of the confusion is breeders not counting until multiple calexs are clearly visible between one or two weeks into 12/12 cycle. Jmo

Happy growing!


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jan 27, 2020)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Boosky (Jan 27, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I've been sitting on 5x packs for the last year waiting for this to happen...


Smart man!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 27, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Smart man!


It was hard buying packs knowing that I wasn't going to pop them soon. I've been growing out a bunch of the free packs that come with the GLG orders.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 27, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Iraqi > Black
> 
> Iraqi should be the easiest to grow. I would do BT and soumate next. The lemon G will prob be the biggest yielder


 Thanks! I missed your response somehow. That sounds kinda like what I was thinking. I'm aborting the hare-brained plan with my friend but I appreciate the opinions. I'm wicked excited to grow all of them indoors at the least.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> You grow in organic soil too, right?


ROLS, in 6 quart plastic waste paper baskets, topped trained and tied to rim of basket. Up to 60% used soil in each new mix. Use compost tea and weak Alfalfa/Kelp teas conservatively.


----------



## Patrice22 (Jan 28, 2020)

Hey guys, a quick update. Unfortunately I have had to cancel my ssdd f2 project. Have some commitments for over the summer which mean I will have to stop growing for a short while. So I need all my available space for getting as much bud as possible before then, can't be using my spare tent to keep males/collect pollen as planned. It was a tough decision as ssdd is not available at seed banks anymore I may have just blown my only chance to do this. 
I have kept the 4 female ssdd and they are in early flower, 3 of those look exceptional frosty so I may have a keeper that I can breed with in future, fingers crossed and il be on the lookout for any f2s for sale on here or any other forums.
I've got soulmate very close to harvest, started to taper off the feeds as im in coco. This is a very 'loud' strain, I have to set my fan/filters on full power to combat the strong smells of skunky pine and lavender. All 5 plants smell very similar but look quite different from each other particularly on yield. One in particular is a monster yielder, big dense coke can buds running all the way down each branch, this one has started to show a little colour too - a greyish reddish purple tinge to the buds that I hope continues to develop, I'm a sucker for a bit of colour. This is definitely the keeper of the pack, but I doubt il end up keeping it. I already have a great space monkey mother plant and I'm hoping to keep one of the ssdds, as I said earlier I am a bit short on groom space so can only keep so many.


----------



## maple sloth (Jan 28, 2020)

Check out this badgirl bodhi tester ogkb x omg. The strain in general is pretty awesome but this plant is very special. She is different than all her sisters in that she make these big spears. Terps are out of this world..... not to mention them dongers.









very glad they revegged for me.


----------



## thezephyr (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm loving the Guava Hashplant. very medicinal. smells great in veg, in flower, and in the jar. incredibly smooth and incredibly potent with a unique flavor.

Anyone else who's sitting on a pack of these, get growing and pollinating because you will like what you find.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 28, 2020)

thezephyr said:


> I'm loving the Guava Hashplant. very medicinal. smells great in veg, in flower, and in the jar. incredibly smooth and incredibly potent with a unique flavor.
> View attachment 4466544
> Anyone else who's sitting on a pack of these, get growing and pollinating because you will like what you find.


Nice plant. Are you making any f2 of those? I had bought a pack third party but got duped there’s no way it was guava hashplant.


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 28, 2020)

thezephyr said:


> I'm loving the Guava Hashplant. very medicinal. smells great in veg, in flower, and in the jar. incredibly smooth and incredibly potent with a unique flavor.
> View attachment 4466544
> Anyone else who's sitting on a pack of these, get growing and pollinating because you will like what you find.


I had a keeper of that, tested about 28% TC, but it lost vigor after a couple of years...have another pack in the fridge, but running some corey cut x g13/hp now...


----------



## maple sloth (Jan 28, 2020)

thezephyr said:


> I'm loving the Guava Hashplant. very medicinal. smells great in veg, in flower, and in the jar. incredibly smooth and incredibly potent with a unique flavor.
> 
> Anyone else who's sitting on a pack of these, get growing and pollinating because you will like what you find.


Yes I had the pleasure to test this one for Bodhi a few years back, one of my all time favs. Possibly the very best plants I ever had. I grew it for a while a let it go in want of more variety in my small garden and oh boy big mistake!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 28, 2020)

maple sloth said:


> Check out this badgirl bodhi tester ogkb x omg. The strain in general is pretty awesome but this plant is very special. She is different than all her sisters in that she make these big spears. Terps are out of this world..... not to mention them dongers.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4466495
> ...


WOW


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 28, 2020)

thezephyr said:


> I'm loving the Guava Hashplant. very medicinal. smells great in veg, in flower, and in the jar. incredibly smooth and incredibly potent with a unique flavor.
> View attachment 4466544
> Anyone else who's sitting on a pack of these, get growing and pollinating because you will like what you find.


I wasn't too impressed with my Guava Wookie's, but it could have been my fault. They sure looked amazing but the taste was just bad. I did chuck some Lemon Hashplant pollen onto them and have that cross sitting in my todo list.


----------



## MojoRizing (Jan 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> ROLS, in 6 quart plastic waste paper baskets, topped trained and tied to rim of basket. Up to 60% used soil in each new mix. Use compost tea and weak Alfalfa/Kelp teas conservatively.


So about 1.5 gallons of soil? That's impressive. Hell that would be impressive if it were coco. How often are you feeding with tea? I can't imagine there's much fuel for the plants in only 1.5 gallons of soil.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jan 28, 2020)

thezephyr said:


> I'm loving the Guava Hashplant. very medicinal. smells great in veg, in flower, and in the jar. incredibly smooth and incredibly potent with a unique flavor.
> 
> Anyone else who's sitting on a pack of these, get growing and pollinating because you will like what you find.


I'm sitting on 2 packs that I should move up the line.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 29, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Anyone looking for Jungle Spice (Congo Pine x 88g13hp)? It’s still in stock at Midweeksong.


Or, I have a half pack I would donate to someone? It was thick, leathery, greasy and spicy!


----------



## jp68 (Jan 29, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Or, I have a half pack I would donate to someone? It was thick, leathery, greasy and spicy!


Been running my keeper a few years now. Good yielder low maintenance with a cardamom lime leather funk. People in my area seem to like it but some do not. The lime cardamom part is very pronounced and loud


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 29, 2020)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Anyone have any experience or knowledge of AXIS ? Flowering times, yield etc.


I'll bump this question while Jungle Spice has been brought up. I bought a pack of Axis (Black Congo x 88g13hp) to get some congo in my arsenal and I haven't seen much talk or excitement after a couple of years on the market. I was happy to see B used a cut of Axis for a further hybrid (Gypsy Eyes)... that's some evidence that there's some gold in there. Thoughts on Axis?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 29, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Been running my keeper a few years now. Good yielder low maintenance with a cardamom lime leather funk. People in my area seem to like it but some do not. The lime cardamom part is very pronounced and loud


What kind of buzz with Jungle Spice? Seems like it could break in a lot of directions.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jan 29, 2020)

Bump away Nutbag 

I've got myself two packs after hearing Mr B's potcast where he had high praise for the Axis, describing it as a beautiful plant.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 29, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> What kind of buzz with Jungle Spice? Seems like it could break in a lot of directions.


The ones I had were hammers! And one of the longest highs, good 2-3 hours. It is one of those strains that you either love it or don’t like it. That’s what my circle of peeps was like about it. 50/50 on the taste and smell but all agreed they were super high!


----------



## Dr.Wang (Jan 29, 2020)

Secret chief taco leaves? Any thoughts what cause is?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 29, 2020)

Dr.Wang said:


> Secret chief taco leaves? Any thoughts what cause is?


Hopefully it's not russet mites, that is one of the symptoms.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 29, 2020)

Dr.Wang said:


> Secret chief taco leaves? Any thoughts what cause is?


Hopefully not russet mites. Looks more like heat stress. I can however strongly recommend a good usb scope as an essential garden tool, I had some leaves doing the taco awhile ago and plucked and scoped everything. Fortunately nothing there, but I’m hypersensitive to those fuckers. Sulfur spray will get rid of them in veg. 

1 gallon recipe
3tbs wettable micronized sulfur 
1/4 - 1/2 teaspoon Yucca
3 tablespoons dr bronners peppermint soap

Fortunately it was just heat for me, running a 1K DE HPS in a tent is tough.


----------



## Sveeno (Jan 29, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Hopefully it's not russet mites, that is one of the symptoms.


Fungus gnats also do it, or heat


----------



## Sveeno (Jan 29, 2020)

Does anyone know what is all part of this upcoming bodhi drop?


----------



## jp68 (Jan 29, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> What kind of buzz with Jungle Spice? Seems like it could break in a lot of directions.


Very relaxed sativa buzz if that makes any sense


----------



## Dr.Wang (Jan 29, 2020)

Will take a closer look for mites. Cold round here this time of year so temp only gets over 75 degree if I am warm room usually - 75ish. Did just replace bulbs 1000watt super hps maybe a bit to much intensity. Do all my own breeding from seed no clippings from other gardens so hopefully odds are not mites. And knats I've had and would notice.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 29, 2020)

Sveeno said:


> Does anyone know what is all part of this upcoming bodhi drop?


@Sveeno when is this upcoming drop... dropping? 

The Wookie x OMG cross looks good... as does the SSDD x PK cross and also the Razzle Dazzleberry (couldn't help myself there) and my oh my Mr. B may have to get NASA clearance with all these space probes he is sending into orbit.


----------



## steveydvee (Jan 29, 2020)

Hey wassup my friends been setting everything up for the year, finally getting in some automation(installing a drip system) and recieved my seeds(Cherry Queen, Soul Mate, Time Bandit, Blue Sunshine, GG4 x SSDD, Hollyweed, Guava Wookie, Temple of Apollo and Sakura.). I'm trying to devise a game plan as to how I'm going to approach choosing 12 keepers out of 100~ seeds before the middle of May for outdoors. How should I go about this? I totally should have done a sift during the winter... the procrastination is real. I'm looking for fast flowering and also heavy yielders.

Grow Setup -
2 10'x10' Grow Space
4x 1000 Watt HPS/MH per grow space

I think I'm going to do a SOG and flower at about week 4/5 into veg meanwhile taking clones in between lollypopping. Should be finished around May(at least the fast flowering ones). Cuttings should be about 1 1/2 month old. Choose the keepers from the cuttings then use those for outdoor.

or

I can also do a SOG but instead of flowering the seeds after 4/5 weeks I'll keep them in veg until outdoor transplant day then just choose the most vigorous ones in veg for outdoor. These will have about 3 months of veg time, being much bigger then option 1 but also me not knowing the flowering times.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 30, 2020)

Congo Kashmir x wookie tester at thirteen weeks. Big doinks.


----------



## Sveeno (Jan 30, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Sveeno when is this upcoming drop... dropping?
> 
> The Wookie x OMG cross looks good... as does the SSDD x PK cross and also the Razzle Dazzleberry (couldn't help myself there) and my oh my Mr. B may have to get NASA clearance with all these space probes he is sending into orbit.


Just seen a post that the drop is enroute to the destinations


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 30, 2020)

hopefully the double purple is scheduled for this release, and has a name, so I can continue on naming some chucks I did with it.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sveeno said:


> Just seen a post that the drop is enroute to the destinations


And, if you read the post carefully, there are 2 new seed banks getting the drop in addition to the normal seed banks. Breeders Direct Seed Co (mentioned sometime in the last few days here) and Speakeasy Seed bank. GLG commented he will have a list coming out soon. I would guess JBC will publish the list soon too.


----------



## lukio (Jan 30, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> wasn't too impressed with my Guava Wookie's


noooooooooooooooooo sadface ): got some in veg and they do look great. damnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 30, 2020)

lukio said:


> noooooooooooooooooo sadface ): got some in veg and they do look great. damnnnnnnnnnnnn


Well...it could have been my fault. I had an awful time with plant health trying living soil for the 1st time. Let us know how yours turn out.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 30, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Hopefully it's not russet mites, that is one of the symptoms.


Noooooooooooo!!! Those little bastards are hard to get rid of! Crossing my fingers for you that is not it what is going on.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 30, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> hopefully the double purple is scheduled for this release, and has a name, so I can continue on naming some chucks I did with it.


@reallybigjesusfreak PK = Purple Kush not sure if thats double purple...


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 30, 2020)

Dr.Wang said:


> Secret chief taco leaves? Any thoughts what cause is?


Light intensity on the leaf surface. Started seeing it more often when I changed over to all cob LEDs..... it essentially is heat stress...


----------



## kroc (Jan 30, 2020)

steveydvee said:


> Hey wassup my friends been setting everything up for the year, finally getting in some automation(installing a drip system) and recieved my seeds(Cherry Queen, Soul Mate, Time Bandit, Blue Sunshine, GG4 x SSDD, Hollyweed, Guava Wookie, Temple of Apollo and Sakura.). I'm trying to devise a game plan as to how I'm going to approach choosing 12 keepers out of 100~ seeds before the middle of May for outdoors. How should I go about this? I totally should have done a sift during the winter... the procrastination is real. I'm looking for fast flowering and also heavy yielders.
> 
> Grow Setup -
> 2 10'x10' Grow Space
> ...


My vote is soulmate, ive seen some monsters on here, im running some f2s from another member and id recommend em to anyone so far. Fast flower onset, nice stacking on some phenos, and the stretchier ones make up for it in frost/potency. I know cherry queen can get chunky as well.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 30, 2020)

what is bodhi stinkiest line? It seems many report the strawberry unicorn as a smelly line, what is your experience those who’ve grown out various bodhi strains. Does the stink show more in one line more than another?


----------



## steveydvee (Jan 30, 2020)

kroc said:


> My vote is soulmate, ive seen some monsters on here, im running some f2s from another member and id recommend em to anyone so far. Fast flower onset, nice stacking on some phenos, and the stretchier ones make up for it in frost/potency. I know cherry queen can get chunky as well.


What pheno should I search for??


----------



## Craigson (Jan 30, 2020)

Dr.Wang said:


> Secret chief taco leaves? Any thoughts what cause is?


Mine are doing that from low humidity/higher heat. Ive checked for bugs every day and nothing


----------



## Craigson (Jan 30, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> what is bodhi stinkiest line? It seems many report the strawberry unicorn as a smelly line, what is your experience those who’ve grown out various bodhi strains. Does the stink show more in one line more than another?


Old ones are probably the stinkiest like Hippy Slayer (dirty hippy x rks) and skunk 91(chem91jb x rks) etc..
I have a skunk 91 keeper that smells a lot like GMO which is garlicy oniony skunky funk. 
I have a pk of Roadkill Unicorn and Appalachian Super Skunk in the vault too, theyre supposed to be pretty stanky.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 30, 2020)

Reference pics.
First pic is Snowlotus father.
Rest of pics are my Ortega x Snowlotus keeper. Very grape smell and taste. Potent Daytime buzz until you smoke too much then its nap time.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 30, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Reference pics.
> First pic is Snowlotus father.
> Rest of pics are my Ortega x Snowlotus keeper. Very grape smell and taste. Potent Daytime buzz until you smoke too much then its nap time.
> View attachment 4467843View attachment 4467844View attachment 4467845View attachment 4467846


Looks/sounds nice! I like the reference pic of papa SL ... I see the family resemblance.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 30, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Looks/sounds nice! I like the reference pic of papa SL ... I see the family resemblance.


Ya she was the only fruity one and only one w skinny leaves out of i think 7 females.


----------



## kroc (Jan 30, 2020)

steveydvee said:


> What pheno should I search for??


honestly they are all impressing me so far, but there is some nice photos from not too long ago. if you hit search while in the thread you can select "search this thread only" for soulmate or any strain for that matter, also bodhiguide on ig has shots of almost everything


----------



## joeko420 (Jan 30, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Congo Kashmir x wookie tester at thirteen weeks. Big doinks.


That's some straight Amish!


----------



## joeko420 (Jan 30, 2020)

steveydvee said:


> What pheno should I search for??


I flowered 4 phenos. Kept 2.

First is a dank/citrus/complex with taste to match. Amazing high too. Will post again soon with a full review on each.
Second smells like funky lavender soup, it's insane! Plan to sample this weekend!
Third (not keeping) is a mix between 1 and 2 but not as impressive.
Four (not keeping) is much softer and has light floral fregrance. High is a bit on the week side. More purple.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jan 30, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> I flowered 4 phenos. Kept 2.
> 
> First is a dank/citrus/complex with taste to match. Amazing high too. Will post again soon with a full review on each.
> Second smells like funky lavender soup, it's insane! Plan to sample this weekend!
> ...


I grew the second pheno you listed, and I liked it a lot, super duper frosty.


----------



## RootzGemini (Jan 30, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Congo Kashmir x wookie tester at thirteen weeks. Big doinks.
> View attachment 4467606
> View attachment 4467607
> View attachment 4467610


Holy shut, What does she smell like


----------



## Dr.Wang (Jan 30, 2020)

No mites. Raising lights. Thanks for thoughts


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 30, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Reference pics.
> First pic is Snowlotus father.
> Rest of pics are my Ortega x Snowlotus keeper. Very grape smell and taste. Potent Daytime buzz until you smoke too much then its nap time.
> View attachment 4467843View attachment 4467844View attachment 4467845View attachment 4467846


That Ortega x SnowLotus a recent freebie?


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 30, 2020)

RootzGemini said:


> Holy shut, What does she smell like


I say cherry , my gf says lemon. Smells like bud I got in the early 2000s


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 30, 2020)

Quick update from me....
Day 46 since 12/12

The last 2 pics are the 2 Lemon Lotus plants - they are friggin beasts.
I won't get into the exact details quite yet, but we have some:
Lemon Hashplant
Lemon Lotus
Herer Hashplant
Strawberry Goji
Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips
Forest Queen x Cobra Lips


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jan 30, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> That Ortega x SnowLotus a recent freebie?


That is a much older pack of Bodhi beans.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 30, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Congo Kashmir x wookie tester at thirteen weeks. Big doinks.
> View attachment 4467606
> View attachment 4467607
> View attachment 4467610


Well done. This cross is fire. I tested it and got another pack from bodhi. mine were way smaller but sprite/trainwreck/puke/chem/lavendar/funk, perfume, pungant AF. Stank and terps were more than anything else in the tent. Unique cross IMO. I had a congo male that I had to ditch. He was a beast


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 31, 2020)

Yeah fungus gnat will def do it.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 31, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @reallybigjesusfreak PK = Purple Kush not sure if thats double purple...


i'm talking about my testers, Mendo Purps x Purple Unicorn F3. They're getting released 2020, I'm just not sure what name he came up with for it. I was just referring to it as double purple, but I forgot that (subcool?) already has a Double Purple Doja


----------



## Warpedpassage (Jan 31, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Quick update from me....
> Day 46 since 12/12
> 
> The last 2 pics are the 2 Lemon Lotus plants - they are friggin beasts.
> ...


Very nice! How long did you veg them?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 31, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> Very nice! How long did you veg them?


I didn't start them all at the same time. All of the cobra crosses were last minute additions too. I think the oldest ones were around 45 days from seed to flip. All of the cobra crosses - not sure how many days but they averaged around 4 inches tall when I flipped. So...between 20 and 45 days from seed is a good estimate.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 31, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> That is a much older pack of Bodhi beans.


They were testers last year. It was released I believe, might have been as outdoor freebies but not sure why. I had zero herm issues indoor


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 31, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> i'm talking about my testers, Mendo Purps x Purple Unicorn F3. They're getting released 2020, I'm just not sure what name he came up with for it. I was just referring to it as double purple, but I forgot that (subcool?) already has a Double Purple Doja


Deep Purple works


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 31, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Quick update from me....
> Day 46 since 12/12
> 
> The last 2 pics are the 2 Lemon Lotus plants - they are friggin beasts.
> ...


"Hot Diggity" for sure, lol. Beautiful man.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 31, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> "Hot Diggity" for sure, lol. Beautiful man.



I 2nd this!


I have 2 more cowbell ogkb remix seedlings.. can anyone tell me the genetic make up of these and if you grew them...were they any good?


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 31, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> I 2nd this!
> 
> 
> I have 2 more cowbell ogkb remix seedlings.. can anyone tell me the genetic make up of these and if you grew them...were they any good?


Cookies (ogkb) cut x (88g13hp x nl 1)


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 31, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> I 2nd this!
> 
> 
> I have 2 more cowbell ogkb remix seedlings.. can anyone tell me the genetic make up of these and if you grew them...were they any good?


Hell ya. "More Cowbell", lol!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 31, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Hell ya. "More Cowbell", lol!


Don't fear the reaper! He's just harvesting pot.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 31, 2020)

Anyone have the Bodhi's new drop list by chance?


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 31, 2020)

mmmm. More Cowbell! Original MC was great. All the cookies and then some.


----------



## maple sloth (Jan 31, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Anyone have the Bodhi's new drop list by chance?


So far I know these are coming to speakeasy seedbank:

sunshine kush (purple kush x ssdd) 
dazzleberry (goji razz x strawberry milk) 
celestial citron (wookie 7 x omg) 
spirit train trainwreck x kashmir (bs x ss 002) 
tk x iraq (bs x ss 001) 
ss014 siam space probe (thai(d9) x kashmir) 
ss015 rajasthani space probe (sikar x kashmir azad) 
smart move (genius thai x omg) 
devils hashplant (diablo og x 88g13/hp) 
amrita (jalahabad star x strawberry milk) 
ss013 gods paintbrush (ethiopian paintbrush x kashmir) 

as well as a 2nd drop of previously released gear (deep line alchemy, supernatural selections and lots more)


----------



## maple sloth (Jan 31, 2020)

A bunch of Bodhiheads from the Speakeasy discord including myself hit up Mrs B to have them stock there.

It's a lesser known but great statesidebank with awesome breeders, great incentives and they accept BTC and giftcard payment. Check em out.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 31, 2020)

maple sloth said:


> A bunch of Bodhiheads from the Speakeasy discord including myself hit up Mrs B to have them stock there.
> 
> It's a lesser known but great statesidebank with awesome breeders, great incentives and they accept BTC and giftcard payment. Check em out.


I only use Speakeasy if they have something I can't get anyplace else because I had to pay cash which is the last of my chosen options... what is "giftcard" payment @maple sloth ?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 31, 2020)

maple sloth said:


> A bunch of Bodhiheads from the Speakeasy discord including myself hit up Mrs B to have them stock there.
> 
> It's a lesser known but great statesidebank with awesome breeders, great incentives and they accept BTC and giftcard payment. Check em out.



I did not see a damn bodhi sign hung up or mention of bodhi drop. Do they just not like me or am I an idiot and missed it. I did see a few other worthy breeders though! But I need more bodhi in my stash!


----------



## lukio (Jan 31, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Well...it could have been my fault. I had an awful time with plant health trying living soil for the 1st time. Let us know how yours turn out.


will do, man. CRAZY stem rub on one of them...


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 31, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> I did not see a damn bodhi sign hung up or mention of bodhi drop. Do they just not like me or am I an idiot and missed it. I did see a few other worthy breeders though! But I need more bodhi in my stash!


Mrs B was packing up their drop yesterday. Pretty sure it’s gonna be another few days at least.


----------



## Pi$tol (Jan 31, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I didn't start them all at the same time. All of the cobra crosses were last minute additions too. I think the oldest ones were around 45 days from seed to flip. All of the cobra crosses - not sure how many days but they averaged around 4 inches tall when I flipped. So...between 20 and 45 days from seed is a good estimate.


@Hot Diggity Sog what size pots are those? And do you have a link to them?


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 31, 2020)

Here are a couple pics of the TK x Iraq testers. Incense and oil with brown sugar notes in there too. She was quite the stinker in bloom pretty much blowing out the filter. This is the best of the bunch, my #2.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 31, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Deep Purple works


FYI - https://www.rollitup.org/t/tga-subcool-deep-purple-or-querkle.281987/. don't get your shit confused with subcool. that would be a downgrade


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 31, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> Here are a couple pics of the TK x Iraq testers. Incense and oil with brown sugar notes in there too. She was quite the stinker in bloom pretty much blowing out the filter. This is the best of the bunch, my #2.
> 
> View attachment 4468996View attachment 4468997View attachment 4468998


That's epic. Bet it's potent AF. I have an iraqi cross from strayfox. Williams Wonder 89 SSSC x Sleeping Iraqi (Grimmdica x Iraqi). Heavy Indica.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 31, 2020)

Pi$tol said:


> @Hot Diggity Sog what size pots are those? And do you have a link to them?


The small ones are these:





Active Aqua 6" x 6" Square White Pot, 8" Tall, case of 50


<p>Heavy duty white growing pots are available in multiple sizes to fit your growing space. Raised bottom and unique multi-drainage holes and slits for optimum aeration of the root zone. Durable plastic will give you years of use. Classic white finish hel




growgen.pro





And the larger ones are these:





Active Aqua 9" x 9" Square White Pot, 10" Tall, case of 24


<p>Heavy duty white growing pots are available in multiple sizes to fit your growing space. Raised bottom and unique multi-drainage holes and slits for optimum aeration of the root zone. Durable plastic will give you years of use. Classic white finish hel




growgen.pro





They also have some 7"x7" and 12"x12"


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 31, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> That's epic. Bet it's potent AF. I have an iraqi cross from strayfox. Williams Wonder 89 SSSC x Sleeping Iraqi (Grimmdica x Iraqi). Heavy Indica.


Wow...my thoughts too. Strictly on paper, TK x Iraq sounds so, so promising. I got a little tingle when I heard Bodhi created it. Another tingle watching @HamNEggs pics. One more seeing it on the upcoming list. I've got TK and Iraqi mixed in a few other hybrids...I've gotta grow those out first (Wonderland is my one Strayfox pick too) But wow, if I hadn't bought a couple pieces.of Iraqi already, that would definitely be my first buy on the new list. TK, the mother of so, so much greatness, and that Iraqi that's turning heads. Somebody's gonna find something incredible in there somewhere....I got a good good feeling 'bout that one. Really really looking forward to reports!


----------



## Houstini (Feb 1, 2020)

The 4 goji f2s in the garden day 38


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 1, 2020)

Has anybody heard any word of a new batch of freebies coming along with the new drop? GLG is still pretty well stocked with a lot of great options but it would never hurt to have more.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 1, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> FYI - https://www.rollitup.org/t/tga-subcool-deep-purple-or-querkle.281987/. don't get your shit confused with subcool. that would be a downgrade


good call! Hard as fuck to name strains these days!


----------



## OzyM8 (Feb 1, 2020)

G’day all. Just looking for some info from anyone that’s grown out DLA 12 (vintage Lebanese x 88 g13 hp) in readiness before I run this one.

Leaning?
Stretch?
Flower time?
Phenos?
Pics would be awesome.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 1, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Well done. This cross is fire. I tested it and got another pack from bodhi. mine were way smaller but sprite/trainwreck/puke/chem/lavendar/funk, perfume, pungant AF. Stank and terps were more than anything else in the tent. Unique cross IMO. I had a congo male that I had to ditch. He was a beast





CopaGenetics said:


> good call! Hard as fuck to name strains these days!


well buttfuckberry it is.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Feb 1, 2020)

Stinky Unicorn with the flash on


----------



## Clarky16 (Feb 1, 2020)

Hey growers. Appreciate all the info being shared. Growing out some ssdd in 2g fabric pots of coco using megacrop only (dtw). I'm about 4 weeks into flower and just started getting tip burn @ 20grams/3.5 or 4 gallons. 3 females out of 12 seeds, 3 different phenos. 1 is def blueberry muffin, a bit stockier maybe more indica. 1 is super lanky and has trikes out to the tips of the fan leaves. Smells like nothing much, maybe a hint of funk. The last is a combo of the 2. Will post pics if u want. Thanks again. Peace


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Feb 1, 2020)

*Lavender Jack* (Jack Herer 10k cut x Wookie 15)

Had 2 females out of 4 seeds, grown in Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil, fed bat guano and top dressed with Happy Frog soil conditioner. 

Pheno1 - seems to be Wookie dominant, more compact, dense flowers with copious resin production and shorter overall growth pattern compared to the other pheno. Dry flowers smell skunky at a distance but upon breaking open a nug, you get a sweet hashiness with just a touch of floral perfume. The flavor came out quite earthy but with a sweetness to it. Not super loud, but enjoyable none the less. Effects were mostly somatic, a nice chillness slowly comes over the body with a mellow mental lift. A pleasant smoke if you don't want to be completely immobilized and need to get stuff done. Pulled at 60 days; Yield was decent due to bud density.

Pheno 2 - Grew taller and skinnier with medium density flowers compared to pheno1; Trichome production was excellent as well. Very much a Jack Herer/Haze type smell when dried, with an unmistakable lavender-bubblegum note that was absolutely divine, could not get my nose out of the jar. This transferred into the taste as well, a sweet floral bubblegum haze that lit up the room with a sharp incense-like quality. A very high quality smoke indeed, resulted in several season vets commenting on its uniqueness. The effects are equally impressive, and induces a child-like state where everything becomes fun and alluring, laughs come easily and often; Quite euphoric and active. Pulled @ 60days; Yield was average, but likely due to being pulled a week or 2 early, family visit caused me to rush. I would definitely grow this plant again, hopefully the pheno pops back up in my last 8 seeds.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Feb 1, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> I 2nd this!
> 
> 
> I have 2 more cowbell ogkb remix seedlings.. can anyone tell me the genetic make up of these and if you grew them...were they any good?


The OGKB x 88g13/hp is FIRE. I wrote a review about 15-20 pages back.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 1, 2020)

The 88G/13HP continues to impress me! My next order will be nothing but this papa!


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 1, 2020)

CherryLimeRicky43 said:


> View attachment 4469379
> View attachment 4469381View attachment 4469382View attachment 4469383View attachment 4469384View attachment 4469386View attachment 4469387
> 
> *Lavender Jack* (Jack Herer 10k cut x Wookie 15)
> ...


Snowy AF. nice job. I love the wookie male.


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 1, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Anyone know where I could locate any of his Aruba beans???


There's a pack of F2's up on Mrs. Tomba Auction Page on IG!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 2, 2020)

CherryLimeRicky43 said:


> View attachment 4469379
> View attachment 4469381View attachment 4469382View attachment 4469383View attachment 4469384View attachment 4469386View attachment 4469387
> 
> *Lavender Jack* (Jack Herer 10k cut x Wookie 15)
> ...


 Damn last report was a fuckin 'how to' report. Appreciate the depth and clarity.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 2, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> FYI - https://www.rollitup.org/t/tga-subcool-deep-purple-or-querkle.281987/. don't get your shit confused with subcool. that would be a downgrade


Well word is he is dead. I don't know much about the politics of why he seemed to be so hated , I don't doubt there are plenty of good reasons. That being said he has been around for a very long time and now he isn't. 

Cheers


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 2, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Well word is he is dead. I don't know much about the politics of why he seemed to be so hated , I don't doubt there are plenty of good reasons. That being said he has been around for a very long time and now he isn't.
> 
> Cheers


Shit, RIP subcool. Regardless of his breeding practices, he did spread free knowledge to a lot of people. Not hating on him as a person at all. Actually, I just popped a Deadhead OG x Long bottom leaf a couple of days ago. LBL is SFV OG x Jack's Cleaner and the Jack's Cleaner is from subcool. His genetics will live on..hope he's at peace


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 2, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Well word is he is dead. I don't know much about the politics of why he seemed to be so hated , I don't doubt there are plenty of good reasons. That being said he has been around for a very long time and now he isn't.
> 
> Cheers


If you follow Matt Riot on IG you can get the gist of some of it. I’m not going to go off on some of the accusations. The dude just passed. He was legendary regardless and was mixing soil and growing massive trees when I was just getting my feet wet in the 90’s.

I grew some of his strains from clone. There are a few really good cuts around here. Ace of Spades and Qleaner for sure. But never from seed. So I reached out to him. Ended up getting some testers that are now obviously not going to be released. He was cool to me. Rip sub.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 2, 2020)

Sub was a good motherfucker, love him or hate him he was one of our own. RIP brother!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 2, 2020)

Sub had his demons but he is only human. I dont run his gear often but I never thought he deserved the hard time he got here sometimes. The few times i spoke with him he was a very nice inspiring dude. I am honestly upset he has moved on. I will miss him and the weed nerd. 

I heard he got (in trouble) and shut down (seeds and bowling alley maybe). So As he built it all up it got torn down on him. Shit man I really cant believe he is gone. 

In honor of sub I may have to pop a few old tga beans. Cherrygasum and cheese quake. Both of them I've seen fire from. Long live subcool. I will miss you and thank you for all you have done for our community RIP RIP RIP!


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 2, 2020)

Rip to subcool , Hooked it up with seeds in the past I still have the jilly bean packs. Only proper to plant them now. I’m sure it could make a good cross to bodhis stuff.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 2, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Sub had his demons but he is only human. I dont run his gear often but I never thought he deserved the hard time he got here sometimes. The few times i spoke with him he was a very nice inspiring dude. I am honestly upset he has moved on. I will miss him and the weed nerd.
> 
> I heard he got (in trouble) and shut down (seeds and bowling alley maybe). So As he built it all up it got torn down on him. Shit man I really cant believe he is gone.
> 
> In honor of sub I may have to pop a few old tga beans. Cherrygasum and cheese quake. Both of them I've seen fire from. Long live subcool. I will miss you and thank you for all you have done for our community RIP RIP RIP!View attachment 4469982


Greetings! If you decide to f2 those Cherrygasm, I'd love some lol
Maybe a trade of some sort. I'm going to f2 a few of my things to look for special goodies, so hit me up if you're like minded.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 2, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Greetings! If you decide to f2 those Cherrygasm, I'd love some lol
> Maybe a trade of some sort. I'm going to f2 a few of my things to look for special goodies, so hit me up if you're like minded.


May he rest in peace.

I have a cherrygasm too. May pop em next


----------



## maple sloth (Feb 2, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I only use Speakeasy if they have something I can't get anyplace else because I had to pay cash which is the last of my chosen options... what is "giftcard" payment @maple sloth ?


I'm not sure how the giftcard payment works tbh, I never used that option before.

Bitcoin only for me.


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 2, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> If you follow Matt Riot on IG you can get the gist of some of it. I’m not going to go off on some of the accusations. The dude just passed.


Riot is an immature keyboard warrior. Dude won’t even show his plants and belittles everyone else that disagrees with him. Try to put a scientific article in front of him and watch the verbal diarrhea as he flails. 

R.I.P. Subcool. He mentored and inspired countless growers despite his demons.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 2, 2020)

GLG is doing a Bodhi BOGO promo right now, get on it while the getting is good everyone! I assume in prep of the new Bodhi drop sometime in the next week or so


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 2, 2020)

Would you expect some larfy stuff trimmed off at 3.5 weeks into 12/12 to carry enough punch to get you high? I took some suckers off of Heavenly Hashplant (Bubba Katsu x 88G13HP) and out of curiosity trimmed/dried that stuff. It was a terrible smoke as you can imagine, but high is there. I couldn't believe it


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 2, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> GLG is doing a Bodhi BOGO promo right now, get on it while the getting is good everyone! I assume in prep of the new Bodhi drop sometime in the next week or so


It says buy 2 get 1 free ?


----------



## maple sloth (Feb 2, 2020)

Boosky said:


> The 88G/13HP continues to impress me! My next order will be nothing but this papa!


My favorite dad by far but my interest has been piqued about the OMG after growing one.


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 2, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> It says buy 2 get 1 free ?


Add one to your cart and you get to pick a freebie.


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 2, 2020)

So how does this drop thing work? I dont do all that social media stuff so I dont know how all that works.
Ive been looking around and I would really like to get my hands of some goji og. It sounds amazing.
Anyone have any suggestions on other bodhi strains that are nice for anxiety and pain relief?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 2, 2020)

I have a hunch the deal will go back to buy 2 get 1 when the drop happens. It kinda makes sense. Why do a sale when people are already fired up to buy the new stuff. Save the sales for the slow times. Wouldn't blame GLG if that was the plan.

@fragileassassin When the new Bodhi stuff is first released for sale on a site, there's usually a mad scramble and several options often sell out within an hour. Some seed banks give you advance notice of the time. Unfortunately, you probably won't find any Goji on the list. That's been out of stock for quite a while. Others are keeping it alive with f2s but the original is gone. A good portion of Bodhi's stuff would probably be great for anxiety and pain relief though. "Healing properties" of all kinds seem to be a focus of his. He's released quite a few crosses from select Goji cuts if you still want a piece of it.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 2, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> It says buy 2 get 1 free ?


----------



## jp68 (Feb 2, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> So how does this drop thing work? I dont do all that social media stuff so I dont know how all that works.
> Ive been looking around and I would really like to get my hands of some goji og. It sounds amazing.
> Anyone have any suggestions on other bodhi strains that are nice for anxiety and pain relief?


Hes using his select cuts of goji in numerous crosses . Cant go wrong as its the keepers he sifted through to breed with


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 2, 2020)

I have a pack or two from the original release, figured I might pop them pretty soon.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 2, 2020)

Bodhi testers:
Mendo Purps x 88G13HP. @ 50 days of 12/12.. Won't be long now.. Popped 10 seeds, 8 made it. Got 7 females, 1 male. Killed the male..


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 2, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I have a pack or two from the original release, figured I might pop them pretty soon.


I never did get to grow Goji, only consume it.
That was store bought, before I started growing. Once I started growing, seeds were all gone, with exception to random auctions and stuff. I don't buy at auction prices..until I find a strain that changes my mind.
I do love that Bodhi strains are always great prices for the value of the strains.


----------



## chiefer888 (Feb 2, 2020)

Thinking of grabbing some beans in the BoGo. I put Strawberry Goji and Dragon’s Blood HP 2.0 in the cart, and have tentatively selected Mango Lotus and SSDD x Dread Bread. Any thoughts on these? I saw that GLG also has Terpenado and Soul Mate available as freebies (these are the other ones I was considering). I have been drawn to the Mango Biche crosses because of how Bodhi spoke about strain in the potcast.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 2, 2020)

Well... pressing time 190f in a 160 micron bag. Silver mountain #1 pheno. #2 was the keeper but this one had some donkey dicks on her! Very floral smell. Will be darker in color for sure as it's going on a year old but wtf right? All 3 phenos were frosty as hell. I'd recommend hunting it.



chiefer888 said:


> Thinking of grabbing some beans in the BoGo. I put Strawberry Goji and Dragon’s Blood HP 2.0 in the cart, and have tentatively selected Mango Lotus and SSDD x Dread Bread. Any thoughts on these? I saw that GLG also has Terpenado and Soul Mate available as freebies (these are the other ones I was considering). I have been drawn to the Mango Biche crosses because of how Bodhi spoke about strain in the potcast.



I grew out mango HP in los with roots dry amendments (not current 4x4 bed) and it was good and reeked of mangos etc. Yield was not bad #3 pot and 3.5ozish each. Both were within grams of each other. This is off memory. If you look back a year or so you may find info or a pic I posted on it. Exact yield included. I'll search the rest of the pack in a few runs I'm sure. Thinking both phenos were mango leaners as well. Lots of sativa in them beans I sprouted thus far. I'd love to get a 88hp leaner in rest of pack. Prob what I'd prefer as well.

Happy growing!

RIP SUBCOOL


----------



## jp68 (Feb 2, 2020)

SSDD x Dread bread sounds like a winner


----------



## ChocoKush (Feb 2, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Riot is an immature keyboard warrior. Dude won’t even show his plants and belittles everyone else that disagrees with him. Try to put a scientific article in front of him and watch the verbal diarrhea as he flails.
> 
> R.I.P. Subcool. He mentored and inspired countless growers despite his demons.


No hes just an asshole is all and Bodhi don't show his plant either lol


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 2, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> No hes just an asshole is all and Bodhi don't show his plant either lol


A pathetic asshole at that, and bodhi doesn’t walk around like he runs the place.

Anyways, I’ve got a random RKU v2 x Terpenado plant that was a random chuck and it’s killing it. Seems like it’s got the Snow Lotus short build with the Terpenado terps. Big frosty doinks! Only time will tell.


----------



## MojoRizing (Feb 2, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> No hes just an asshole is all


So your defense is he isn't just acting like an asshole he IS an asshole and thats somehow better how? 



ChocoKush said:


> and Bodhi don't show his plant either lol


There are plenty of pics of Bodhi's personal plants on IG.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 2, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> A pathetic asshole at that, and bodhi doesn’t walk around like he runs the place.
> 
> Anyways, I’ve got a random RKU v2 x Terpenado plant that was a random chuck and it’s killing it. Seems like it’s got the Snow Lotus short build with the Terpenado terps. Big frosty doinks! Only time will tell.



How bodhi conducts himself (and his other half) is half the reason I support them. 50% attitude 50% genetics. He is also very open about all of his work, real world price for good f1 etc. As for the other (riot)..... who the fook is that guy? Jk unless he really is a dink! Never run riot gear though that I can think of.. all I know is bodhi is legit!

Happy growing!

(Edit) anyone run riot gear??? Any good or pass? Just curious. Sounds like I'd pass due to how he carrys himself.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 2, 2020)

In the potcast, Bodhi says he likes Matt and they're friends. He said something to the effect that even though Matt can be a dick, the industry kind of needs a pitbull sometimes. I don't know anything about him first hand but if you constantly pick fights and charge 3 times as much as anybody else, your business and reputation are gonna suffer somehow, even if you're trying to fight for justice and great pot.

Sad to hear about Subcool. Whatever he may have done to deserve it, karma kicked the piss out of him and then kicked a few more times while he was down. Hard to believe he earned the beatdown he got. I highly recommend his potcast right now. He bares his soul to a unexpected degree. He says early on that "the thing you need to understand about me is that I'm a very insecure person". You don't often get that from someone, and all the problems make sense in that context. He also said somewhere in it that "people can say whatever they want but* i busted my ass* for the world of cannabis, I put out great seeds, and I made shit happen." That's totally paraphrased but that was the gist. I think that was fact. RIP dude.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 2, 2020)

The BOGO at GLG is KILLING ME! Stocking up on some old favorites for a SCREAMING DEAL but also waiting for the drop lol... decisions, decisions. Be patient grasshopper and watch your wallet!


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 2, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> The BOGO at GLG is KILLING ME! Stocking up on some old favorites for a SCREAMING DEAL but also waiting for the drop lol... decisions, decisions. Be patient grasshopper and watch your wallet!


As someone looking to get on board for the first time, this also has me torn. It seems like a great deal, but I kinda want to wait to see whats coming. From reading this post, it sounds like itll be worth the wait.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 2, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> As someone looking to get on board for the first time, this also has me torn. It seems like a great deal, but I kinda want to wait to see whats coming. From reading this post, it sounds like itll be worth the wait.


It really depends on what you are trying to accomplish... lots of solid gear form previous drops which I personally think are overlooked but the new drop will also have some fire... Let us know what you are looking for and we can give you some recommendations if you want/need them. I grow in and out but my heart is in the outdoor game.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 2, 2020)

The only thing I seem to be doing well these days is smart shopping (that hasn't even been proven yet). This GLG situation has the wheels spinning out of control. Strategy and shit. This grasshopper is trying to exercise long term patience. If you haven't overdone it yet, now's the time. Let 'er rip! And give us feedback!

And shit... buy that f'n Tk/Iraq. That's what I'd do. Not that you should listen to me. I'm jealous of those who still have room in the vault and budget and grow room.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 2, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> mmmm. More Cowbell! Original MC was great. All the cookies and then some.
> View attachment 4468613View attachment 4468614


Great Lakes Genetics has more cowbell in stock with a bogo offer.


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 2, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> It really depends on what you are trying to accomplish... lots of solid gear form previous drops which I personally think are overlooked but the new drop will also have some fire... Let us know what you are looking for and we can give you some recommendations if you want/need them. I grow in and out but my heart is in the outdoor game.


That would be greatly appreciated.
At the dispensary I tend to gravitate to anything purple/grape, kush, or og. I like the heavy hitting indicas that leave most people slumped over or couch locked. The mind erasers that'll have people just sitting there staring at the TV type stuff.
Anxiety and pain relief are my main goals. I have PTSD and a neurological disorder and this is my only meds. I have struggled to pick what to grow, with all the options I get overwhelmed and give up lol.

I have a pretty well established rdwc grow with LEDs. Can only do things indoors here, but have plenty of space.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 2, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Great Lakes Genetics has more cowbell in stock with a bogo offer.


and Blockhead just dropped!  

I kid, I kid. but yes there is a BOGO at GLG and it is troubling us all!


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 2, 2020)

I am interested to see what drops tomorrow. For tonight its me, Sierra Nevada Bigfoot and Buckethead trimming up TK x Iraq #7. I forgot how time consuming trimming can be...


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 2, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> I am interested to see what drops tomorrow. For tonight its me, Sierra Nevada Bigfoot and Buckethead trimming up TK x Iraq #7. I forgot how time consuming trimming can be...View attachment 4470494


What do you say @HamNEggs ? Am I wrong for drooling over the prospect of tk/iraq?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 2, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> View attachment 4470162


Act fast if you want to get in on this. This is only good through 2/7. Wonder if that means...drop on Sat?


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> What do you say @HamNEggs ? Am I wrong for drooling over the prospect of tk/iraq?


Its pretty potent and smooth. Good hashy smoke that is smooth but will make ya cough if too big of a rip is taken if that makes sense! I have only sampled #2 but this smells every bit a strong. I would add it is very mentally and emotionally stimulating for me. I have had a couple very introspective sessions so far hehe.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Feb 2, 2020)

Rest In Peace Sub


----------



## joeko420 (Feb 2, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> The BOGO at GLG is KILLING ME! Stocking up on some old favorites for a SCREAMING DEAL but also waiting for the drop lol... decisions, decisions. Be patient grasshopper and watch your wallet!


If you dove into the BOGO right now, what would you grab?


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 3, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> If you dove into the BOGO right now, what would you grab?


There was only 2 freebies I wanted, my 3rd was a random pick up which sounded good.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 3, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> If you dove into the BOGO right now, what would you grab?


Well I already did! I grabbed some Blue Sunshine, Walking Dream, Kodama, Magenta Hashplant. For freebs I grabbed some Mango Hashplant, Gorilla Ghani, And Chem 1 x SSDD.


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 3, 2020)

Scientists discovered a weed compound that may be 30 times more powerful than THC | CNN


A newly discovered cannabis compound has been shown in the lab to potentially be 30 times more potent than THC, the most studied psychoactive compound in marijuana.




www.cnn.com





Thought I'd share this with the Bodhi community. Really curious to see what happens with this.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 3, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Well I already did! I grabbed some Blue Sunshine, Walking Dream, Kodama, Magenta Hashplant. For freebs I grabbed some Mango Hashplant, Gorilla Ghani, And Chem 1 x SSDD.


Got me some mango also. Had to try the more cowbell.

I'm so behind on the bodhi curve it makes sense to hit the bogo offer rather than wait for a new drop. What's there now is mostly new to me.

I'm just kicking myself for not making f2's of ssdd and gog while I had them....... At least I got space money and ass.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 3, 2020)

Greetings! Does anybody here have experience with Bodhi's Gold Star, or knowledge of the Gold Star mother used in the Gold Star x Snow Lotus cross?
I have 1 GS x SL female nearing finish line., and 20 more beans for a future project.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 3, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Scientists discovered a weed compound that may be 30 times more powerful than THC | CNN
> 
> 
> A newly discovered cannabis compound has been shown in the lab to potentially be 30 times more potent than THC, the most studied psychoactive compound in marijuana.
> ...


Thanks for sharing...that's cool. I'm not too surprised ... I've always figured there was more going on with that soup of cannabinoids than we've sorted out yet. It's an absolutely incredible plant. We're just getting started I think.

The great, overlooked benefit of prohibition falling is that people are finally free to do real scientific research. We've been relying on pseudo-science, folklore, and people's personal observations and theories for years. It's time to pin down some facts.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 3, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Greetings! Does anybody here have experience with Bodhi's Gold Star, or knowledge of the Gold Star mother used in the Gold Star x Snow Lotus cross?
> I have 1 GS x SL female nearing finish line., and 20 more beans for a future project.











Gold Star (Bodhi Seeds) :: Cannabis Strain Info


I took my oldschool sweet turpentine pheno of Sensi Star and gave her a disco nap with my vigorous solid malawi gold papa. this cross gives off some amazing kids, the sensi star has almost zero stretch and an amazing warm rich terpene signature, with...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 3, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> If you dove into the BOGO right now, what would you grab?


That's such a wide open question. What I'd grab isn't necessarily what you should grab. It's kind of a personalized thing. What kind of strains do you already have and what kind of improvements are you craving in your genetics? I'd say decide on a priority or two and try to find the best pick for that particular goal. The beauty of Bodhi is that nothing he sells ever seems to bum people out. Checking out a cross that nobody seems to have investigated much could be great.... the fact that nobody recommends it doesn't mean you shouldn't dive in. The other thing is that these are all pheno hunts to a degree. Even if somebody absolutely adores a plant they got out of a strain, there's no guarantee you'll find a pheno like theirs. Bodhi's all about the adventure as I see it.


----------



## joeko420 (Feb 3, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That's such a wide open question. What I'd grab isn't necessarily what you should grab. It's kind of a personalized thing. What kind of strains do you already have and what kind of improvements are you craving in your genetics? I'd say decide on a priority or two and try to find the best pick for that particular goal. The beauty of Bodhi is that nothing he sells ever seems to bum people out. Checking out a cross that nobody seems to have investigated much could be great.... the fact that nobody recommends it doesn't mean you shouldn't dive in.


I was just curious about what you would personally select, not what you'd recommend to others.


----------



## joeko420 (Feb 3, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Well I already did! I grabbed some Blue Sunshine, Walking Dream, Kodama, Magenta Hashplant. For freebs I grabbed some Mango Hashplant, Gorilla Ghani, And Chem 1 x SSDD.


Good man! Those sound like some great selections!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 3, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> I was just curious about what you would personally select, not what you'd recommend to others.


Ah, ok sorry. You actually want to hear about people's personal schemes. I can throw out some names I've been pondering. I have some of my bases covered already so there are strains I would prefer if I was starting from scratch. But presently ...

Kodama (like Copa), Wookie Orgasm, Eternal Sunshine, Cherry Lotus, Temple of Apollo, Kashmir Sunshine, Silver Sunshine, Superstitious


----------



## R Burns (Feb 3, 2020)

Roadkill Unicorn v2


----------



## joeko420 (Feb 3, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Ah, ok sorry. You actually want to hear about people's personal schemes. I can throw out some names I've been pondering...
> 
> Kodama (like Copa), Wookie Orgasm, Eternal Sunshine, Cherry Lotus, Temple of Apollo, Kashmir Sunshine, Silver Sunshine, Superstitious


Thank you! Really enjoy different perspectives. 

Been impressed with every Bodhi cross ive popped including SSDD, Amrita, Soul Mate. 

While I don't doubt that every Bodhi cross is worth exploring, it's nice to hear from growers that have had good experiences with specific strains.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 3, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That's such a wide open question. What I'd grab isn't necessarily what you should grab. It's kind of a personalized thing. What kind of strains do you already have and what kind of improvements are you craving in your genetics? I'd say decide on a priority or two and try to find the best pick for that particular goal. The beauty of Bodhi is that nothing he sells ever seems to bum people out. Checking out a cross that nobody seems to have investigated much could be great.... the fact that nobody recommends it doesn't mean you shouldn't dive in. The other thing is that these are all pheno hunts to a degree. Even if somebody absolutely adores a plant they got out of a strain, there's no guarantee you'll find a pheno like theirs. Bodhi's all about the adventure as I see it.



This^^^ for the most part stable f1 with many phenos. Some are more wild than others. Some packs I have only found 2 or 3 pheno (female) in. Even in 2 whole packs. Others were all female and ALL different. But most phenos wont bum you out or be junk. 

Clusterfunk was a pretty stable f1 imo and most females would have been considered keepers by many, especially chem 91 lovers.

I like pheno hunting but I'm doing it long enough to find many exceptional females and prob 1 or 2 males that stand out.... I dont buy fem often but want to try to s1 a couple keepers I already hold. Or make fem pollen with 1 keeper and toss it on another... I'll only do this with strains like MSS, durangatang, apollo 11, old sour d cut. Shit that no matter who(s) shitty not well kept room it was in never had any BANNANA action. I dont want bannana chucking fem seeds but would like to try my hand at it. And if and only if I grow them out to be good will they ever leave my hands (local riu members possibly) I may attempt in a small clone tent with only a couple small cuts at a time. I dont have the space or a room for breeding lol.... I wish... dont mean the beans wont be fire! When I have the coin in the spring I may dedicate to some breeding. I'd like to really find one I like and work it for years. The thought of people wasting a whole cycle on shit seeds bugs me so I'll never give anyone anything I would not put in my room. And I'm very selective! But like a little of anything that's fire!

At 33-35 days now and I have Alot of orange coming in on the SM pheno I have. Who knows i may have @hillbill magical 7 week pheno. Smaller buds but seem to be many. Time will tell. I may post a up close of a nug later.

Happy growing!


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 3, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Gold Star (Bodhi Seeds) :: Cannabis Strain Info
> 
> 
> I took my oldschool sweet turpentine pheno of Sensi Star and gave her a disco nap with my vigorous solid malawi gold papa. this cross gives off some amazing kids, the sensi star has almost zero stretch and an amazing warm rich terpene signature, with...
> ...


I read that onformation before picking them as freebies. It says nothing about what the pheno of Gold Star Bodhi chose to mate with Snow Lotus. That's the intel I seek. Thanks though.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 3, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I read that onformation before picking them as freebies. It says nothing about what the pheno of Gold Star Bodhi chose to mate with Snow Lotus. That's the intel I seek. Thanks though.


I've been working on that one for a while. Is it an f1 Gold Star or one of his later generations (f4?)? Malawi or Sensi Star leaning? If you haven't seen it searching back in this thread, keep your eyes out for twins from a single seed with that one. I got one and it's popped up with others too. Apparently one of those will be a clone of that Goldstar mother.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 3, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I've been working on that one for a while. Is it an f1 Gold Star or one of his later generations (f4?)? Malawi or Sensi Star leaning? If you haven't seen it searching back in this thread, keep your eyes out for twins from a single seed with that one. I got one and it's popped up with others too. Apparently one of those will be a clone of that Goldstar mother.


I'll look further into it. I've no idea if he used an f1, or f4 female or what direction she would lean.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 3, 2020)

From what little I've seen from others, the plants look to be turning out more like the Malawi side, but that doesn't necessarily tell you about the mother.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 3, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> From what little I've seen from others, the plants look to be turning out more like the Malawi side, but that doesn't necessarily tell you about the mother.


The one I have appears more Malawi. That's good for me. I'm waiting patiently to chop her down now. She's 73 days into flower and still stacking new flowers.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 3, 2020)

As promised. This is a dom. top. Suger leaves straight as an arrow but some old fans twisted all up. Small buds so far. Mild frost. ONLY this plant. I have heard it's a gg4 trait and had others say no their gg4 cut didnt do this. I have a cut of it in veg so I'm trying to see if it will straighten out or its all twisty again. So far so good... 
Frost does not touch laplata labs durangatang keeper or red eye BBIC (first run)

SM

Middle 6" clone SM mama. New growth w/ no twist YET! The original went bananas right before going to flower and was not hungry etc.

And here is a BBIC from red eye. So far so good. Kinda has a blueberry jam smell as of now. Heavy indica structure everywhere. 

Random note: I need minimum 1-2 lbs of red wigglers to add to my bed pronto!


----------



## chiefer888 (Feb 3, 2020)

A question I have about Bodhi freebies is how do the freebie only strains seem to stack up compared to the ones that are also offered for sale? I see Mango Lotus and SSSD x Dread Bread as intriguing possibilities, but know that Soul Mate, Mango HP, and Terpenado are more known commodities.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Feb 3, 2020)

Last update for a while, some crazy bullshit happened and my whole garden is in the compost. The 3 Dream Lotuses I had going were close enough to harvest that I didn't lose anything, but I had to chop in a hurry and nothing was dried right and probably will just get turned into edibles. I tried to take a few pics as they came down, but didn't have time to fuck with lighting and most of them didn't come out right. 
It's a pretty sad day for this guerrilla, but I've still got my seeds, and a head full of knowledge I've picked up from all of you. I'll be back up and running when things settle down, and by then there will be a whole slew of new Bodhi gear to try. Thanks to all of you for all the help you've given me along the way, I'd never have gotten this far without this community. 
I'll be back someday from greener pastures and then we're gonna burn this mother down!
Happy growing, all.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 3, 2020)

chiefer888 said:


> A question I have about Bodhi freebies is how do the freebie only strains seem to stack up compared to the ones that are also offered for sale? I see Mango Lotus and SSSD x Dread Bread as intriguing possibilities, but know that Soul Mate, Mango HP, and Terpenado are more known commodities.


Bodhi freebies are no joke. People have grown them and found them to be just as good as the beans they bought. Bodhi is very much a giver and gives away great gear as freebies.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 3, 2020)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Last update for a while, some crazy bullshit happened and my whole garden is in the compost. The 3 Dream Lotuses I had going were close enough to harvest that I didn't lose anything, but I had to chop in a hurry and nothing was dried right and probably will just get turned into edibles. I tried to take a few pics as they came down, but didn't have time to fuck with lighting and most of them didn't come out right.
> It's a pretty sad day for this guerrilla, but I've still got my seeds, and a head full of knowledge I've picked up from all of you. I'll be back up and running when things settle down, and by then there will be a whole slew of new Bodhi gear to try. Thanks to all of you for all the help you've given me along the way, I'd never have gotten this far without this community.
> I'll be back someday from greener pastures and then we're gonna burn this mother down!
> Happy growing, all.


F### sorry to hear that. Will miss your contribution to this thread! Hope you are back soon and stick around regardless!

Happy (soon I hope) growing!

Edit: dream lotus looks great. Very well done by what I can tell!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 3, 2020)

Quick update: Day 50 of 12/12.

I took a bunch of pics tonight but they mostly sucked...I'll work on this 

I decided to showcase 2 plants that are polar opposites. The Herer Hashplant has amazing resin but the overall structure and flower development leave a lot to be desired. That said, I think these will finish pretty early. All of the HHP's I have are fairly similar to this. Has a really pungent and interesting nose but I can't quite put my finger on it yet. I'm a bit disappointed overall with the HHP. I once grew a Critical Jack Herer and it had amazing structure. I was hoping this would be a better version of that. Will wait til the end to pass any final judgement, of course.

*Herer Hashplant*



*Lemon Lotus*
I have 2 of these and they are both very similar. Very massive cola's. Seems to be very sensitive to feeding - does not want much to eat. Very little resin so far, but it is still very early - plenty of time left. The nose is subtle and not very pungent. I can pick up faint lemon undertones but nowhere near as pronounced as the Lemon Hashplant which has an amazing nose.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 3, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Quick update: Day 50 of 12/12.
> 
> I took a bunch of pics tonight but they mostly sucked...I'll work on this
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I'm holding some Lemon Lotus for the future, so I'd like to see how yours turn out. They all look nice.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 3, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'm holding some Lemon Lotus for the future, so I'd like to see how yours turn out. They all look nice.


I think these Lemon Lotus are begging for a vertical lighting strategy instead of overhead. I went ahead and bought 2 more packs once I saw how great the structure was. I'll keep posting updates. I have a total of 34 plants in flower right now and 14 of them are Cobra Lips crosses that I made...I'll save those as we get a bit further


----------



## jpdnkstr (Feb 3, 2020)

There has been a little talk about More Cowbell in here lately. So here's mine. She's just starting week 9, and should be done shortly.

Here's Wookie Hash Plant, just finishing week 7.


----------



## GanjaSnake (Feb 3, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> There has been a little talk about More Cowbell in here lately. So here's mine. She's just starting week 9, and should be done shortly.
> View attachment 4471249View attachment 4471250
> Here's Wookie Hash Plant, just finishing week 7.
> View attachment 4471252


Nice! I'm currently running a couple More Cowbell F2's I made last year too.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 4, 2020)

Well I wouldn’t expect yager hashplant to be released...


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 4, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Well I wouldn’t expect yager hashplant to be released...


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 4, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Well I wouldn’t expect yager hashplant to be released...


Bummer. Thank you for testing, anyway, and being willing to fall on the sword so some little guy with a small tent doesn't have his whole grow wasted. Valuable contribution despite the bummer, RBJF.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 4, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Bummer. Thank you for testing, anyway, and being willing to fall on the sword so some little guy with a small tent doesn't have his whole grow wasted. Valuable contribution despite the bummer, RBJF.


As that guy with tiny grow space I second this.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 4, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Bummer. Thank you for testing, anyway, and being willing to fall on the sword so some little guy with a small tent doesn't have his whole grow wasted. Valuable contribution despite the bummer, RBJF.


Lol I’m relieved. Less space being used up so I can test my own chucks now, got like a dozen to dive into. My Devil Womern x Dank Sinatra pollen just came down, REALLY excited to see what’s in there. 

however, dumpster hashplant is looking killer and I will update more on that tonight


----------



## budLIFE60 (Feb 4, 2020)

Prayer Tower coming along.
This grow hasnt gone quite as planned but the plants are happy and that's what matters I've got 4 PT in one 45gal and another 5 PT in the other. Still waiting for them to show sex might just have to take clones and cull any males in flower if they dont show soon.


Also got 9 chem d x sunshine daydream seedlings coming up behind them, I've nicknamed Sunny D


And also got my new Timber COB LEDs in and hung! Ordered 2 sets of the trio's and built the frame out of some aluminum angle I think turned out pretty well! Super impressed with these lights already plants are loving them


Happy growing!


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 4, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Hello all i’m wondering if anyone knows where I can find OroBlanco (The White x Wookie#15). If anyone have any packs or even just a couple seeds please message me so we can work something out. I don’t have any bodhi strains to trade but willing to compensate in other ways


Bump... Still looking for these seeds


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 4, 2020)

Did Bodhi ever release OroBlanco for sale? What was that...freebie?...tester? I've never heard of that one.


----------



## goMM (Feb 4, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Bump... Still looking for these seeds


Your a fiend


----------



## dopefest (Feb 4, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> I grew out mango HP in los with roots dry amendments (not current 4x4 bed) and it was good and reeked of mangos etc. Yield was not bad #3 pot and 3.5ozish each. Both were within grams of each other. This is off memory.


would love to see some of those pictures! running some MH now!


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Feb 4, 2020)

Hey all, it's been a while since I dropped in, 
I've had to stop growing for a while, and this means I have beans I can't pop, 
Would be a shame to see em go to waste. 
Mountain Temple, Satsuma, Soulmate, 
Lando's Stash. 
Drop me a message if interested.
I am UK based though. 

Also, I have to say, this has killed me coming back to see all these beautiful plants you all have, damn I wish I could keep growing.


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 4, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Did Bodhi ever release OroBlanco for sale? What was that...freebie?...tester? I've never heard of that one.


Looks to have been a freebie in 2016


----------



## Hempire828 (Feb 4, 2020)

Blue Sunshine and dread bread x ssdd for freebies.. can’t wait!!


----------



## Boosky (Feb 4, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Bump... Still looking for these seeds


I still got you


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 4, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Bump... Still looking for these seeds


@Philip-O did you ever pop that pack of oroblanco?


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 4, 2020)

Red eye jedi turned out nice. Frosty green kushy smelling nugs with a strong narcotic high.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 4, 2020)

Day 51 of 12/12
A group shot of the 34 plants and then a quick report on two:




Strawberry Goji



Lemon Hashplant


The Strawberry Goji is doing reasonably well. Out of the 5 seeds I planted, 4 were male and only 1 was female. As luck would have it, 3 of the 4 males were incredible and had a structure very similar to the Lemon Lotus. I went ahead and got 2 more packs because I was that impressed. The nose is not too pungent but it's really nice. Some undertones of strawberry but if I did not know what it was, I might not guess strawberry.

The Lemon Hashplant looks just so so. It's the 2nd time growing this and out of the 5 seeds, 1 died, 3 were male and only 1 was female. The structure on this one is a bit sub-par but the nose is exactly what I had hoped. I will definitely be working with this one in the future.

I'll keep updating every few days and pick one or two to showcase.


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 4, 2020)

Granola Funk about day 50. Frosty and getting purple.


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 4, 2020)

Soulmate getting drippy 50 in.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 4, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> There has been a little talk about More Cowbell in here lately. So here's mine. She's just starting week 9, and should be done shortly.
> View attachment 4471249View attachment 4471250
> Here's Wookie Hash Plant, just finishing week 7.
> View attachment 4471252


Is your More Cowbell the Forum Cut version, or OGKB? I have a pick of the OGKB remix that needs popped one of these days.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 4, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Did Bodhi ever release OroBlanco for sale? What was that...freebie?...tester? I've never heard of that one.


I'm not sure where I got them but I got a pack tucked-away. Maybe from Shoe in one of his auctions? Will pop it in time. If I come across any more packs @AlienAthena I will shoot you a PM and let you know who and where etc....


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 4, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I'm not sure where I got them but I got a pack tucked-away. Maybe from Shoe in one of his auctions? Will pop it in time. If I come across any more packs @AlienAthena I will shoot you a PM and let you know who and where etc....


Thanks for the offer but hopefully I’ll have a pack by next week. I have a pack of your Icy Grape that you sent DCSE that i’ll be running this spring/summer


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 4, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Thanks for the offer but hopefully I’ll have a pack by next week. I have a pack of your Icy Grape that you sent DCSE that i’ll be running this spring/summer


Well... in that case... if the pack dont come through for you let me know and I'll dig mine out and split that bitch in half for ya!


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Feb 4, 2020)

How is the yeild on the More Cowbell?


----------



## jpdnkstr (Feb 5, 2020)

Ohwolfie said:


> Is your More Cowbell the Forum Cut version, or OGKB? I have a pick of the OGKB remix that needs popped one of these days.


Mine happens to be the original More Cowbell. (Girl Scout cookie Forum cut X 88 G13 Hashplant). I'm curious about the remix also.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Feb 5, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> How is the yeild on the More Cowbell?


 Not the greatest, but she makes up for it in potency. I almost let her go after the first run because of how tall and lanky she was but after trying the final product and the feedback I got from patients she has stuck around.


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 5, 2020)

stardawg Guava x Wookies tight little plants and huge yielder


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 5, 2020)

all bodhi in this room


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 5, 2020)

Dirtysoutherndank said:


> View attachment 4472361all bodhi in this room


Chunky goodness all over the joint! Lookin' great, buddy.


----------



## ShuShuSeeds (Feb 5, 2020)

Ordered some lavender Aura and Raspberry Hashplant with Heavenly Hashplant and Lemon Hashplant V2 freebies.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 5, 2020)

Dirtysoutherndank said:


> View attachment 4472361all bodhi in this room


Very nice indeed.


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 5, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Chunky goodness all over the joint! Lookin' great, buddy.


Thanks g. First big run with Led instead of hps. Hps going in the trash now. Qb132s cheap, easy, and effective.


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 5, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Very nice indeed.


Thanks homie. Chem D x SSDD, soulmate, guava stardawg x wookies, and granola Funk all from seed.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 5, 2020)

Dirtysoutherndank said:


> Thanks g. First big run with Led instead of hps. Hps going in the trash now. Qb132s cheap, easy, and effective.


I may look into making that investment. I'm working with old school stuff right now. It was nearly free, and still functional but this coming summer with outdoor going, I'm going to redesign a better room. I only have about 8x10 space.


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 5, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I may look into making that investment. I'm working with old school stuff right now. It was nearly free, and still functional but this coming summer with outdoor going, I'm going to redesign a better room. I only have about 8x10 space.


It's a tough choice to switch but for 200$ I build 4 board strips of 380w at the wall. Add strips to fill the space. I ran hps since the late 80s so yeah for what it's worth if I changed, they must be good. Even the lowest larf is smokeable little nugs or will make great rosin..which was my initial concern with the leds.


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 5, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I may look into making that investment. I'm working with old school stuff right now. It was nearly free, and still functional but this coming summer with outdoor going, I'm going to redesign a better room. I only have about 8x10 space.


Mines about 8x10 too. Maybe 10x10 I really should know these things


----------



## dopefest (Feb 5, 2020)

Important question...pop Cherry Queen or GG4xOMG?


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 5, 2020)

dopefest said:


> Important question...pop Cherry Queen or GG4xOMG?


both


----------



## the real mccoy (Feb 5, 2020)

dopefest said:


> Important question...pop Cherry Queen or GG4xOMG?


Yes


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 5, 2020)

dopefest said:


> Important question...pop Cherry Queen or GG4xOMG?


Since I'm holding some Cherry Queen, awaiting space and time, I'd love to hear from others growing it...so that's my vote.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 5, 2020)

dopefest said:


> Important question...pop Cherry Queen or GG4xOMG?


One of our friends here (apologies, I can't recall which one of you fine folks it was) posted some great looking results from the GG4 recently. Seemed to be a very quick finisher by Bodhi standards. Cherry Queen seems like something more unique though and maybe worth the extra time for a less mainstream smoke. Maybe pick your preference along those lines.


----------



## dopefest (Feb 5, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> One of our friends here (apologies, I can't recall which one of you fine folks it was) posted some great looking results from the GG4 recently. Seemed to be a very quick finisher by Bodhi standards. Cherry Queen seems like something more unique though and maybe worth the extra time for a less mainstream smoke. Maybe pick your preference along those lines.


I did see those tester GG4xOMG earlier in this thread! Looked great, that's why my choices came to these...the only reason it's still a choice is because I saw some nanners in the GG4xOMG and not so sure I want to deal with those right now.

So far I've got 3 for Cherry Queen and 2 for GG4xOMG...looking like Cherry Queen it is!


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 5, 2020)

Dirtysoutherndank said:


> It's a tough choice to switch but for 200$ I build 4 board strips of 380w at the wall. Add strips to fill the space. I ran hps since the late 80s so yeah for what it's worth if I changed, they must be good. Even the lowest larf is smokeable little nugs or will make great rosin..which was my initial concern with the leds.


Do you have photos of how you framed or mounted your boards? Any information helpful. I was just window shopping, and I think I may go this route for sure.


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 5, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Do you have photos of how you framed or mounted your boards? Any information helpful. I was just window shopping, and I think I may go this route for sure.


Haha yeah I seriously got 2x2x8ft lumber cut in half and screwed the boards to it. fuck it who cares lol.


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 5, 2020)

Dirtysoutherndank said:


> Haha yeah I seriously got 2x2x8ft lumber cut in half and screwed the boards to it. fuck it who cares lol.View attachment 4472420


Fak. Tilt pic to the right


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 5, 2020)

Dirtysoutherndank said:


> Haha yeah I seriously got 2x2x8ft lumber cut in half and screwed the boards to it. fuck it who cares lol.View attachment 4472420


Hey, I'm not judging it bad lol..I'm dirt poor, and keeping it as simple as your showing your build, is exactly the help I was looking for.


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 5, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Hey, I'm not judging it bad lol..I'm dirt poor, and keeping it as simple as your showing your build, is exactly the help I was looking for.


Yeah man don't be that guy who builds a freakin spaceship measured out with a micrometer tweaking the spacing with a light meter lol. Hang em and bang em


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 5, 2020)

Dirtysoutherndank said:


> Yeah man don't be that guy who builds a freakin spaceship measured out with a micrometer tweaking the spacing with a light meter lol. Hang em and bang em


That's where I'm at. I improve my room a little after each harvest, learning from mistakes and what I think I hear the plants ask for. I can't afford flowers at the dispensary anymore, especially since I want top shelf and here, the black market is flooded with stuff that sucks IMHO.


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 5, 2020)

soulmate starting to fade. Silicon for the strong branches


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 5, 2020)

huge Chem D x Sunshine Daydream I can't imagine the yields on these..


----------



## budLIFE60 (Feb 5, 2020)

Dirtysoutherndank said:


> View attachment 4472443huge Chem D x Sunshine Daydream I can't imagine the yields on these..


Have some of these in vegetative stage, making me excited  
Hope you continue to update as they finish would love to hear how they end up!


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 5, 2020)

budLIFE60 said:


> Have some of these in vegetative stage, making me excited
> Hope you continue to update as they finish would love to hear how they end up!


Sure will it won't be long. I have a few different phenos and every one in the pack looks .


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 5, 2020)

budLIFE60 said:


> Have some of these in vegetative stage, making me excited
> Hope you continue to update as they finish would love to hear how they end up!


Here's another


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 5, 2020)

Dirtysoutherndank said:


> Here's another View attachment 4472478


Nice! I have to work on my photo skills as well lol


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 5, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Nice! I have to work on my photo skills as well lol


For real. Like takin pics on the sun


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 5, 2020)

Dirtysoutherndank said:


> Haha yeah I seriously got 2x2x8ft lumber cut in half and screwed the boards to it. fuck it who cares lol.View attachment 4472420


If I were you, I'd keep an eye on the temps of your boards. They can still get pretty hot and wood isn't what I'd call a good heat sink. Most people tend to use angle aluminum/steel for mounting rather than wood. Cheap, readily available, and conducts heat away from your boards to boot. Your call though.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 5, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> If I were you, I'd keep an eye on the temps of your boards. They can still get pretty hot and wood isn't what I'd call a good heat sink. Most people tend to use angle aluminum/steel for mounting rather than wood. Cheap, readily available, and conducts heat away from your boards to boot. Your call though.


Thanks, I'll look into that too.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm tickled with the community here. Thank you everybody for being welcoming. I'm currently running my first Bodhi gear, Gold Star x Snow Lotus. I'm glad to be here with y'all.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 5, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Homegrown5257 They dropped at OES a few weeks ago. I posted here on this thread at least twice letting everybody know. There were 50 packs each of 7 Ancient OG crosses made by Bodhi and Green Bodhi. Here is a LINK
> Ancient OG crossed to:
> 
> x SBSE (Sour Best Shit Ever)
> x Tenzin Kush #4


I don't know if everybody got their fill of these but I just noticed that OES has some of these two listed at the moment. Maybe they never sold out or they were restocks. Either way I figure I'd drop the heads up for anyone interested.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 5, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I don't know if everybody got their fill of these but I just noticed that OES has some of these two listed at the moment. Maybe they never sold out or they were restocks. Either way I figure I'd drop the heads up for anyone interested.


I'd like to have that Ancient OG not crossed. Is that still around?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 5, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'd like to have that Ancient OG not crossed. Is that still around?


nope... more gone than goji it would seem.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Feb 5, 2020)

dopefest said:


> Important question...pop Cherry Queen or GG4xOMG?


6 of each


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 5, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> If I were you, I'd keep an eye on the temps of your boards. They can still get pretty hot and wood isn't what I'd call a good heat sink. Most people tend to use angle aluminum/steel for mounting rather than wood. Cheap, readily available, and conducts heat away from your boards to boot. Your call though.


They are barely warm to the touch. That was my thought originally and I built the first one out of aluminum..holds 9 panels.They run so cool that I didn't run ac until well into flower.


----------



## BigJonster (Feb 5, 2020)

I've got a smaller area to grow a smaller plant. I have pillow book and heavenly hashplant. I've search everywhere for grow diaries for purple unicorn. Does anyone know the size or stretch on the PU?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 5, 2020)

Does anyone know if there is a Bodhi vender that allows a person to purchase freebies ? I am wanting to buy atleast 2 packs of Gorilla Ghani .



BigJonster said:


> I've got a smaller area to grow a smaller plant. I have pillow book and heavenly hashplant. I've search everywhere for grow diaries for purple unicorn. Does anyone know the size or stretch on the PU?


The PU F3 leaning Skywalker x PU F3 testers I ran had a significant stretch to them. Close to 3x if I remember correctly and had a very respectable yield. 
Cheers


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 5, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Does anyone know if there is a Bodhi vender that allows a person to purchase freebies ? I am wanting to buy atleast 2 packs of Gorilla Ghani .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try greatlakesgenetics


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 5, 2020)

Dirtysoutherndank said:


> Try greatlakesgenetics


GLG is awesome! However, I doubt they would. It seems to me the freebies are for us to enjoy, but also to help move other products. Can't hurt to give 'em a shout and ask.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 5, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> Mine happens to be the original More Cowbell. (Girl Scout cookie Forum cut X 88 G13 Hashplant). I'm curious about the remix also.


Remix is nice and tasty. Yield is on the small side though, probably won’t find a cash cropper but you never know. I’ve grown out three females and the one I just pulled looks more promising yield wise.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 5, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Well... in that case... if the pack dont come through for you let me know and I'll dig mine out and split that bitch in half for ya!


It will come through, wink wink


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 5, 2020)

Does anybody have any experience with Axis?? Barring any amazing sativa landrace crosses from Bodhi's next drop, I'm likely picking up a pack or two next order.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 5, 2020)

Dirtysoutherndank said:


> Try greatlakesgenetics


I asked a couple years ago and they said no. Wanted Wolf Pack, no luck. Never hurts to try, worst they can say is no.


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 5, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Does anyone know if there is a Bodhi vender that allows a person to purchase freebies ? I am wanting to buy atleast 2 packs of Gorilla Ghani .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're willing to buy them, just buy any Bodhi pack at GLG and pick the Gorilla Ghanis as your freebie. It's a BOGO.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 5, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> If you're willing to buy them, just buy any Bodhi pack at GLG and pick the Gorilla Ghanis as your freebie. It's a BOGO.


Exactly


----------



## Boosky (Feb 5, 2020)

BigJonster said:


> I've got a smaller area to grow a smaller plant. I have pillow book and heavenly hashplant. I've search everywhere for grow diaries for purple unicorn. Does anyone know the size or stretch on the PU?


Heavenly Hashplant has almost zero stretch, at least the four I’ve grown so far. Nice narcotic buzz. Heard the PU stretches a bit, don’t know from personal experience though.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 5, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Does anyone know if there is a Bodhi vender that allows a person to purchase freebies ? I am wanting to buy atleast 2 packs of Gorilla Ghani .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy anything to get your freebies, and then donate to a needy neighbor.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 5, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> If you're willing to buy them, just buy any Bodhi pack at GLG and pick the Gorilla Ghanis as your freebie. It's a BOGO.


The Gorilla Ghani is all I want atm. I would rather pay for 2 packs or more if I can. But ya the BOGO at GLG is always a great deal. 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 5, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Buy anything to get your freebies, and then donate to a needy neighbor.


Ya except being terminally ill and living on disability, I am the needy neighbor lol 

Cheers


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 5, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Ya except being terminally ill and living on disability, I am the needy neighbor lol
> 
> Cheers


I can understand that. The money you spend would be the same if they Did sell you the freebies, I would think. So, maybe if you're spending it anyway, a little more research and you might something from the purchase list to also suit your needs.
I wish I could help, but I'm on a budget too..so IF I get to order durring this BOGO I'm getting Axis, or Eternal Sunshine with Mango Lotus as my freebie.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 5, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I can understand that. The money you spend would be the same if they Did sell you the freebies, I would think. So, maybe if you're spending it anyway, a little more research and you might something from the purchase list to also suit your needs.
> I wish I could help, but I'm on a budget too..so IF I get to order durring this BOGO I'm getting Axis, or Eternal Sunshine with Mango Lotus as my freebie.


I am not spending it anyway, that is why I asked. I also have a collection of more seeds then I would like already and am not trying to add more unknowns to it. Hence why I would rather pay for 2 packs of Gorilla Ghani instead of one unknown and one Gorilla Ghani. 

Cheers


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 5, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> I am not spending it anyway, that is why I asked. I also have a collection of more seeds then I would like already and am not trying to add more unknowns to it. Hence why I would rather pay for 2 packs of Gorilla Ghani instead of one unknown and one Gorilla Ghani.


So I guess you're saying you'd like to buy ONE pack of GGh and get a second pack as your freebie? Otherwise you could buy two completely different strains at BOGO and get 2 GGhs as your freebies. Then look at it as buying two GGhs and getting two strains of your choice for freebies. You'd still get two packs of GGh for $140 even if you threw out the other two strains. You could probably gift or trade the others (instead of throwing them out...I'm not for that  ) . Are we missing something?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 5, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> So I guess you're saying you'd like to buy ONE pack of GGh and get a second pack as your freebie? Otherwise you could buy two completely different strains at BOGO and get 2 GGhs as your freebies. Then look at it as buying two GGhs and getting two strains of your choice for freebies. You'd still get two packs of GGh for $140 even if you threw out the other two strains. You could probably gift or trade the others (instead of throwing them out...I'm not for that  ) . Am I missing something?


You aren't missing anything. It has been a long day and I am super stoned and somehow didn't understand this until you just said it LMAO  

Disregard my other posts hahaha

Cheers


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 5, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> You aren't missing anything. It has been a long day and I am super stoned and somehow didn't understand this until you just said it LMAO


Glad I could help  . Enjoy your happy stoning! And hey, if you put a note in with your order that you'd be happier if you got FOUR packs of Gorilla Ghani, Bad Dawg might prefer to keep the saleable packs and give you what you want. Might not work but it MIGHT. Btw, don't poke around on the BOGO, that's almost over in case you weren't aware.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 5, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> You aren't missing anything. It has been a long day and I am super stoned and somehow didn't understand this until you just said it LMAO
> 
> Disregard my other posts hahaha
> 
> Cheers


or... @GreenHighlander ... I could trade you a pack of the Gorilla Ghani that I got recently as freebies from GLG for a pack of Bodhi that you don think you will get to... just an option.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 5, 2020)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I (at one point) saw both sale and freebie at jbc. No idea about now. At the time I wanted free strain (lucky wookie) or it may have been phone home. One of them was a freebie as well. Worth a check! I'd only bet on it it it was a strain for sale at one time and not JUST freebie.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 5, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I (at one point) saw both sale and freebie at jbc. No idea about now. At the time I wanted free strain (lucky wookie) or it may have been phone home. One of them was a freebie as well. Worth a check! I'd only bet on it it it was a strain for sale at one time and not JUST freebie.


I'm confused lol... that post is like what I would post after a long day and a long bong hit!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 5, 2020)

To add to the above. I am positive that was the case but they had labeled freebie stock and sale stock as I recieved them that way and paid for one and one was a labeled freebie. The gorilla ghani *I'm not sure..

@CopaGenetics * I am stoned lol i hope this cleared it up or i may have to wait a bit and re explain lol.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 5, 2020)

Mid way bud of space monkey. Small but they seem plentiful. Day 36 I think. Rather orange for being here. I've had a few do this and white back up so who knows. Not the frostyst in the tent but plenty of time still. Still looks good. Smells good etc. Some fading to yellow down low. All others green as can be still. I'm still betting it's done around day 56 possibly sooner.


Happy growing!


----------



## Warpedpassage (Feb 5, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I don't know if everybody got their fill of these but I just noticed that OES has some of these two listed at the moment. Maybe they never sold out or they were restocks. Either way I figure I'd drop the heads up for anyone interested.


The seed source got some stock as well. They still have atleast 6packs of the “sour best shit ever x ancient og” remaining.


----------



## Kromb (Feb 6, 2020)

Appalachian Super Skunk, smelling like a crazy dank citrus cleaner, and Watermelon Hashplant gifted to me by bodhi, just beginning to flower. Enjoy  super excited for the watermelon!!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 6, 2020)

My Chem D x SSDD reminds me of Cousin Itt. Hairy and sticky icky.
(kinda smells like him/her too, funky...but in a good way)


----------



## Boosky (Feb 6, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> My Chem D x SSDD reminds me of Cousin Itt. Hairy and sticky icky.
> (kinda smells like him/her too, funky...but in a good way)
> 
> View attachment 4472976


I agree, all of my Chem D x SSDD had some sort of body odor funk to them.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 6, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I agree, all of my Chem D x SSDD had some sort of body odor funk to them.





Tangerine_ said:


> My Chem D x SSDD reminds me of Cousin Itt. Hairy and sticky icky.
> (kinda smells like him/her too, funky...but in a good way)
> 
> View attachment 4472976


Any ideas what the difference between the Chem 1 and Chem D is? I quickly picked up the Chem 1 x SSDD for a freebie thinking it was the Chem D.


----------



## chiefer888 (Feb 6, 2020)

Heavenly Hashplant at 48 days.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 6, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Any ideas what the difference between the Chem 1 and Chem D is? I quickly picked up the Chem 1 x SSDD for a freebie thinking it was the Chem D.


They're sisters...along with several others (91, "Sister", 3, 4). Chem D is one of the favorites... I think it's known for being the stankiest of the bunch. Chem 1 is a rare one. I think Bodhi said it's more sativa leaning. Never seems to be a favorite of the family but different. It hasn't been used a ton for breeding but all the other chems make magic. More of a mystery with what might come out of a sativa leaner.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 6, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> They're sisters...along with several others (91, "Sister", 3, 4). Chem D is one of the favorites... I think it's known for being the stankiest of the bunch. Chem 1 is a rare one. I think Bodhi said it's more sativa leaning. Never seems to be a favorite of the family but different.


Good info. I’m really interested in a doing some type of pollen chuck with chem1xTK and chem1xSSDD... marley75


----------



## Kromb (Feb 6, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Any ideas what the difference between the Chem 1 and Chem D is? I quickly picked up the Chem 1 x SSDD for a freebie thinking it was the Chem D.


The Chem1 SSDD were some extraordinarily special plants. Sure chem d is amazing, but chem 1 is way more interesting to me, as its a lesser known sister because it takes longer to flower and has a more sativa headspace... that being said these plants flowered pretty quickly, I probably took em around 9 weeks ish. The high is very euphoric and heady.

Chem 1 x ssdd:
Cured to a beautiful golden color too! Very gooey sticky and gassy. I think both phenos tested at 26%.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 6, 2020)

Kromb said:


> The Chem1 SSDD were some extraordinarily special plants. Sure chem d is amazing, but chem 1 is way more interesting to me, as its a lesser known sister because it takes longer to flower and has a more sativa headspace... that being said these plants flowered pretty quickly, I probably took em around 9 weeks ish. The high is very euphoric and heady.
> 
> Chem 1 x ssdd:
> Cured to a beautiful golden color too! Very gooey sticky and gassy. I think both phenos tested at 26%.


Aw man, you're making it hard on me. I've been waffling on GG4 x SSDD versus Chem 1 x SSDD. I'd been leaning 1 for a while but yesterday I flipped to the GG4... Copa loves that one outdoors I think. Now you've got me back on 1 . Curses, you!

Update: Alright, you actually helped me put an end to this. Went with the grab it while you can philosophy. Prayer Tower with Chem1 freebie. Also grabbed a Useful Chocolate Diesel with same philosophy. Bought some AK Bean Brains the other day too. Dammit I just can't resist this stuff. And all this PRIOR to the Bodhi drop. I just can't shed that feeling that something's gonna go wrong with this great seed situation and I won't be able to grab the special stuff anymore. Scarred by the long history of good things getting f'ed up by cannabis enemies I suppose. We may be good.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 6, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Heavenly Hashplant has almost zero stretch


I second this

HHP on the right


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 6, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> I am not spending it anyway, that is why I asked. I also have a collection of more seeds then I would like already and am not trying to add more unknowns to it. Hence why I would rather pay for 2 packs of Gorilla Ghani instead of one unknown and one Gorilla Ghani.
> 
> Cheers


Buy 2 packs, pick 2 GGXGhani freebies?
I almost caved in and placed an order. Going to wait for April 20th


----------



## Craigson (Feb 6, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'd like to have that Ancient OG not crossed. Is that still around?


If you find someone with it it usually goes for about $300usd


----------



## Craigson (Feb 6, 2020)

Kromb said:


> Appalachian Super Skunk, smelling like a crazy dank citrus cleaner, and Watermelon Hashplant gifted to me by bodhi, just beginning to flower. Enjoy  super excited for the watermelon!!!


If you have any more Watermelon Hashplant and are interested, I have a few rare okder gens for trade
Thx


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 6, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Any ideas what the difference between the Chem 1 and Chem D is? I quickly picked up the Chem 1 x SSDD for a freebie thinking it was the Chem D.


I have some notes and links saved with pics about the more rare cuts. I'll see if I can find em. 
If you decide to grow out those, please post pics. I'd love to see how they come out for ya.


----------



## vieh (Feb 6, 2020)

Looking the GLG sale of Bodhi - while subjective - I am looking for a sativa focused recommendation (indoor grow). Thanks.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 6, 2020)

vieh said:


> Looking the GLG sale of Bodhi - while subjective - I am looking for a sativa focused recommendation (indoor grow). Thanks.


Maybe Eternal Sunshine or Temple of Apollo ? Those lean hard to the sativa side I think.


----------



## vieh (Feb 6, 2020)

I was eyeballing Apollo... Thanks


----------



## sdd420 (Feb 6, 2020)

Chem1 = chem91 I believe


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Feb 6, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> Chem1 = chem91 I believe


Chem 1 is Chem 1 of 4. Chem 91 is either SkVa or JB


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 6, 2020)

chiefer888 said:


> View attachment 4473066View attachment 4473067
> Heavenly Hashplant at 48 days.


I atributed purpling to cold temps. (as low as 51 during off cycle). I see yours got a lot of it too, must be genetics


----------



## chiefer888 (Feb 6, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> I atributed purpling to cold temps. (as low as 51 during off cycle). I see yours got a lot of it too, must be genetics


My lights out temps run around 59F, so I am certainly on the cooler side.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 6, 2020)

Man I got so much Bodhi stuff I need to start popping / looking into the genetics


----------



## Kromb (Feb 6, 2020)

Yeah, if you want something, always grab it while you can. There's no telling when something will run out for good and not be made again... goes for all breeders! When Goji OG was being discontinued I grabbed all the packs I could... LOL! Cool to see B working with his Goji in new directions.. that Twin Flame looks amazing! Had some outdoors but lost all but four plants that season. I'm a better cultivator indoors, and our climate has extreme challenges. I still have a photo of my first greenhouse up hanging in the trees... wind!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 6, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Chem 1 is Chem 1 of 4. Chem 91 is either SkVa or JB


Yep. There's Chem 1-4, Chem D and the first one SkVa 91Chem. I believe Bodhi noted the difference in a post awhile back - the JB was passed to him as the 91 (direct from the source). He later got another cut of the 91 from Duke? (I cant recall) but after growing each one out side by side he realized the first 91 had been mislabeled. That's where the whole "JB" addition comes in on some of his packs
I admire Bodhi, his character, and his breeding/cultivating ethics. He goes the distance to vet the cuts he uses and always gives proper credit (and disclosure) so that we too, know what we're growing.
*not my pics


Can anyone else confirm my memory of this or correct anything I've missed?


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 6, 2020)

Kromb said:


> Appalachian Super Skunk, smelling like a crazy dank citrus cleaner, and Watermelon Hashplant gifted to me by bodhi, just beginning to flower. Enjoy  super excited for the watermelon!!!


Nice, I have some ASS in the vault. Nice score, that watermelon hasn't been sold in anything for 5+ years.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 6, 2020)

For anybody interested and willing to do overseas, Attitude has ASS in stock at the moment. It's weird, they've been trickling out packs of this for a while... no signs of anything else rare though. They've always been stingy with the freebies but you could end up with a couple of Karma Crumbled Lime regs... a better than usual freebie for them to my eyes. Jilly Bean/Cookies x Biker Kush ... doesn't sound too shabby.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 6, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yep. There's Chem 1-4, Chem D and the first one SkVa 91Chem. I believe Bodhi noted the difference in a post awhile back - the JB was passed to him as the 91 (direct from the source). He later got another cut of the 91 from Duke? (I cant recall) but after growing each one out side by side he realized the first 91 had been mislabeled. That's where the whole "JB" addition comes in on some of his packs
> I admire Bodhi, his character, and his breeding/cultivating ethics. He goes the distance to vet the cuts he uses and always gives proper credit (and disclosure) so that we too, know what we're growing.
> *not my pics
> View attachment 4473473
> ...


Bodhi is the man. Bodhi got the JB cut from Joebrand. They think it's a Rez Sour D clone. Makes sense as Sour D supposedly is (Chem 91 S1 x Sensi Skunk S1-hermie). These are the chems:

91:
chem 91 skunk va
chemdog male (tossed)
chem a - chem sister
chem b - no comments on this one. must not of been good or lost

01:
chem c - junk
chem d
chem e - didn't germ

06:
chem 1
chem 2 - lost. nspecta meant to keep 2, but kept 1. nspect got 1-4 from joebrand
chem 3
chem 4


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm also thinking strongly about Kashmir


Nutbag Poster said:


> So I guess you're saying you'd like to buy ONE pack of GGh and get a second pack as your freebie? Otherwise you could buy two completely different strains at BOGO and get 2 GGhs as your freebies. Then look at it as buying two GGhs and getting two strains of your choice for freebies. You'd still get two packs of GGh for $140 even if you threw out the other two strains. You could probably gift or trade the others (instead of throwing them out...I'm not for that  ) . Are we missing something?


I only throw out feminized freebies.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 6, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> Buy 2 packs, pick 2 GGXGhani freebies?
> I almost caved in and placed an order. Going to wait for April 20th


I love shopping GLG 4/20 sale for Bodhi!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 6, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I love shopping GLG 4/20 sale for Bodhi!


My favorite bean shopping day. Its like Black Friday for growers.
And the swag from GLG alone makes it worth waiting for.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 6, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Bodhi is the man. Bodhi got the JB cut from Joebrand. They think it's a Rez Sour D clone. Makes sense as Sour D supposedly is (Chem 91 S1 x Sensi Skunk S1-hermie). These are the chems:
> 
> 91:
> chem 91 skunk va
> ...


Does anybody really buy the idea that there was a true male in there? It looks like 9 females to only one male... suspicious ratio. I always figured a young dude in 1991 might have confused a hermie with a male and chucked it out fast.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 6, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Does anybody really buy the idea that there was a true male in there? It looks like 9 females to only one male... suspicious ratio. I always figured a young dude in 1991 might have confused a hermie with a male and chucked it out fast.


I almost said the same thing earlier. What a lucky F/M ratio, lol. I want chemdog/jb to pop all my seeds for me


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 6, 2020)

the male was prob just a full blown herm


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 6, 2020)

Quick update from me:
Day 53 12/12

I've got a few Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra lips crosses I want to share.
This is probably incredibly cliche, but they look exactly like you might expect!

Some of them look mostly like SSH with a touch of Cobra and others look mostly Cobra with a touch of SSH.
The really distinctive things about the 1 cobra I had were the color and size of the hairs. The flowers were pretty skinny. The branches did not cola up nicely. But the hairs resembled pasta. They were really thick and had an amazing and unique orange color to them. Different from the typical orange color we've all seen.

Here are a few pics.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 6, 2020)

That's my thought. So then, what were those fem seeds? An s1 or a cross? I've always been curious about what breeders think of this after working with those cuts? They all sound similar enough to each other that I'm guessing they were self-pollinated. I know I'm getting off-topic a bit but Bodhi does so much with the Chem clones, it's worth trying to pin down anything about that mystery. Chemdog is my longtime fascination... been following the story for a long time now.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 6, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That's my thought. So then, what were those fem seeds? An s1 or a cross? I've always been curious about what breeders think of this after working with those cuts? They all sound similar enough to each other that I'm guessing they were self-pollinated. I know I'm getting off-topic a bit but Bodhi does so much with the Chem clones, it's worth trying to pin down anything about that mystery. Chemdog is my longtime fascination... been following the story for a long time now.


The Chems are the Fairy Tale(s) that will never happen again!


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 6, 2020)

Mmm nothing like a lid of bud for dessert! TK-Iraq #3. Slowly making my way through these as I usually only toke up a couple times a week and these needed a little more time to cure. Nice dense oily flowers with a little sweetness when you pinch em.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 6, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Quick update from me:
> Day 53 12/12
> 
> I've got a few Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra lips crosses I want to share.
> ...


That's a nice looking cross. Looks like something I couldn't smoke before bed. I bet that is going to be potent



Nutbag Poster said:


> That's my thought. So then, what were those fem seeds? An s1 or a cross? I've always been curious about what breeders think of this after working with those cuts? They all sound similar enough to each other that I'm guessing they were self-pollinated. I know I'm getting off-topic a bit but Bodhi does so much with the Chem clones, it's worth trying to pin down anything about that mystery. Chemdog is my longtime fascination... been following the story for a long time now.


Likelihood of that many females isn't very high. possible, but doubtful. I had a jabbas stash that I didn't clean up the lowers and found 2 seeds on the entire female. That was a badass plant and I didn't see any bananas. My guess is the chems are dogbud s1s and the male chemdog found was as herm. my guess: skunk/afghani...something else...strange sativa..mex, colombo, nl...a lot of SSSC stuff in 91 unless you got it in humboldt



HamNEggs said:


> Mmm nothing like a lid of bud for dessert! TK-Iraq #3. Slowly making my way through these as I usually only toke up a couple times a week and these needed a little more time to cure. Nice dense oily flowers with a little sweetness when you pinch em.
> 
> View attachment 4473616View attachment 4473617View attachment 4473618


Potent?? Looks awesome


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 6, 2020)

These are kodama. They are beasts, i flipped them about a week ago and they have grown 8 inches. I took cuttings on friday off two of them and the roots look like this.


----------



## shellback1 (Feb 6, 2020)

I was reading several pages back where someone was asking about Oroblanco, The White X Wookie 15. I went back and looked at my records and I had it on hand 10/3/2016. I grew out the whole pack starting January of 2017 and I ended up with 6 females. Out of the 6 girls I flowered I ended up with 3 keepers and narrowed that down to 1 after cure. The three phenos that I had I named Good Smeller, The Purple one, and the Gold one.I ended up keeping the Purple One for several years as a reveged mother. I wrote in my log book at the timeThe Purple One, NO taste. No terpenes. No problem.This sh-- will put you on the couch or in bed. Can be smoked during the day if taken in low dose. Just for the high alone this is the keeper. Will take 6 clones from mother soon.
May not be the best I"ve ever grown but defiantly in the top 3 or 4 as potency goes.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 6, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> These are kodama. They are beasts, i flipped them about a week ago and they have grown 8 inches. I took cuttings on friday off two of them and the roots look like this.


How do they smell? I think this is the genetics. I have some of it correct, maybe not all. ((suge pk x laos)) x ((goji x (bubba x sour d rez)).


----------



## zeeman (Feb 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yep. There's Chem 1-4, Chem D and the first one SkVa 91Chem. I believe Bodhi noted the difference in a post awhile back - the JB was passed to him as the 91 (direct from the source). He later got another cut of the 91 from Duke? (I cant recall) but after growing each one out side by side he realized the first 91 had been mislabeled. That's where the whole "JB" addition comes in on some of his packs
> I admire Bodhi, his character, and his breeding/cultivating ethics. He goes the distance to vet the cuts he uses and always gives proper credit (and disclosure) so that we too, know what we're growing.
> *not my pics
> View attachment 4473473
> ...


Bodhi got his chem 91 from inspecta of csi humboldt


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 7, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> My guess is the chems are dogbud s1s and the male chemdog found was as herm. my guess: skunk/afghani...something else...strange sativa..mex, colombo, nl...a lot of SSSC stuff in 91 unless you got it in humboldt


I agree. So then what is dogbud? Does Dogbud = ET maybe? I'm just getting caught up on this but I think they're saying that Triangle Kush is a Hindu Kush from some dutch seeds crossed with "Emerald Triangle" (ET) when one hermed and some bag seeds leaked out. Could that be the reason OG's and Chems seem similar? I have a hunch there are some secrets and stories about ET that haven't been told yet, including what the hell that was.

I noticed Bodhi named his TK x Wookie, "Phone Home" after I heard about this ET plant.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 7, 2020)

zeeman said:


> Bodhi got his chem 91 from inspecta of csi humboldt


I actually wrote inspecta first and then edited it back to Duke, lol.

I blame the weed 

Edited to add, that I love the chem history but love this thread even more. Its like a breath of fresh air, far removed from all the hype and the egos that tend to accompany said hype.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Feb 7, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> what is bodhi stinkiest line? It seems many report the strawberry unicorn as a smelly line, what is your experience those who’ve grown out various bodhi strains. Does the stink show more in one line more than another?


Lemon G is that FIRE!

hope you find the Columbian Gold pheno... I found quite a few special ones. Huge yielders and quick and Fat like the lemon g. Snow lotus tightens her up a bit and adds some sweet and funky tastes and smells.
I gave out so many packs of these and no one ran them bc they weren’t hyped up yet... when I brought em by my garden. Better believe they popped em immediately.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Feb 7, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Reference pics.
> First pic is Snowlotus father.
> Rest of pics are my Ortega x Snowlotus keeper. Very grape smell and taste. Potent Daytime buzz until you smoke too much then its nap time.
> View attachment 4467843View attachment 4467844View attachment 4467845View attachment 4467846


Thanks for sharing... have a pack of these and Chem91 skunk VA x PUnicorn F3 I need to get popping.

hope they do well in the Swamp....

may just run my KUNG (Durban Punch x Sakura) and Terpsichore (Silver Lotus #3 x Sakura) then save those others for indoor when it’s possible and cut clones to bring outside.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Feb 7, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Quick update from me....
> Day 46 since 12/12
> 
> The last 2 pics are the 2 Lemon Lotus plants - they are friggin beasts.
> ...


Was just saying this! lemon lotus is severely under rated!


----------



## Swamp Thing (Feb 7, 2020)

shellback1 said:


> I was reading several pages back where someone was asking about Oroblanco, The White X Wookie 15. I went back and looked at my records and I had it on hand 10/3/2016. I grew out the whole pack starting January of 2017 and I ended up with 6 females. Out of the 6 girls I flowered I ended up with 3 keepers and narrowed that down to 1 after cure. The three phenos that I had I named Good Smeller, The Purple one, and the Gold one.I ended up keeping the Purple One for several years as a reveged mother. I wrote in my log book at the timeThe Purple One, NO taste. No terpenes. No problem.This sh-- will put you on the couch or in bed. Can be smoked during the day if taken in low dose. Just for the high alone this is the keeper. Will take 6 clones from mother soon.
> May not be the best I"ve ever grown but defiantly in the top 3 or 4 as potency goes.


Did you have any that had a chlorine kinda grassy smell? One got mixed up in a big room and used it for a cross and not sure what it is but 90% sure it was an Oroblanco but had my doubts when everyone said grapefruit (like it’s named) but I really think it was just a different pheno. I used it for a cross and have been bouncing back btwn whether it is the Oroblanco or another one...


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 7, 2020)

Swamp Thing said:


> Was just saying this! lemon lotus is severely under rated!


I'm glad I picked up a pack. GLG has a lot of them left as freebies.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 7, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I agree. So then what is dogbud? Does Dogbud = ET maybe? I'm just getting caught up on this but I think they're saying that Triangle Kush is a Hindu Kush from some dutch seeds crossed with "Emerald Triangle" (ET) when one hermed and some bag seeds leaked out. Could that be the reason OG's and Chems seem similar? I have a hunch there are some secrets and stories about ET that haven't been told yet, including what the hell that was.
> 
> I noticed Bodhi named his TK x Wookie, "Phone Home" after I heard about this ET plant.


I got a freebie from inspecta called snausages that was almost identical to the TK cut. Lost the TK years ago but it had the same meaty funky og smell and growth characteristics with similar taste high when smoked . It was labeled OG x chem91 and he said the og he used had lost its label so he didn't know what it exactly was but it was 20 yrs old.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 7, 2020)

jp68 said:


> I got a freebie from inspecta called snausages that was almost identical to the TK cut. Lost the TK years ago but it had the same meaty funky og smell and growth characteristics with similar taste high when smoked . It was labeled OG x chem91 and he said the og he used had lost its label so he didn't know what it exactly was but it was 20 yrs old.


Ooh, you've gotta grow that out! Snausages - love that name.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 7, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I agree. So then what is dogbud? Does Dogbud = ET maybe? I'm just getting caught up on this but I think they're saying that Triangle Kush is a Hindu Kush from some dutch seeds crossed with "Emerald Triangle" (ET) when one hermed and some bag seeds leaked out. Could that be the reason OG's and Chems seem similar? I have a hunch there are some secrets and stories about ET that haven't been told yet, including what the hell that was.
> 
> I noticed Bodhi named his TK x Wookie, "Phone Home" after I heard about this ET plant.


The genetics on OG make sense like you said:
Emerald _*triangle*_ x Hindu *Kush s1*
Aka triangle kush
Emerald triangle aka NorCal where dogbud came from. It’s cool we keep getting closer. Need some old timers to come out when it gets federally legalized. Maybe we’ll find out what ET is. Hopefully it happens soon


----------



## jp68 (Feb 7, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Ooh, you've gotta grow that out! Snausages - love that name.


Its been running for awhile and its not going anywhere as theres nothing like it but its a sensitive little biatch .Hates the LED as well and only goes under the gavitas. Got the TK s1 he made and it may get tossed in favor of the snausages as the S1 is not to stable and trying to flower in veg. Got his old money as well a OFP x Chem91 thast fire.grapey og fuel . All fems so if anyone wants to go that route hes legit and easy going


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 7, 2020)

Last day to hop on that BOGO sale at GLG, just a heads up! The Granola Funk remix freebie disappeared fast! Anyone have a comparison between the Forum Cut and the OGKB?


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 7, 2020)

I've got a tiger melon x sssd about 3 weeks into 12/12. Frosting up nicely and smelling buttery. Ssdd traits coming through. 
Just going by smell atm, but it seems like a ssdd leaner. It may be a worthwhile pickup for someone who has missed all the ssdd packs.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 7, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> The genetics on OG make sense like you said:
> Emerald _*triangle*_ x Hindu *Kush s1*
> Aka triangle kush
> Emerald triangle aka NorCal where dogbud came from. It’s cool we keep getting closer. Need some old timers to come out when it gets federally legalized. Maybe we’ll find out what ET is. Hopefully it happens soon


----------



## Warpedpassage (Feb 7, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Last day to hop on that BOGO sale at GLG, just a heads up! The Granola Funk remix freebie disappeared fast! Anyone have a comparison between the Forum Cut and the OGKB?


I think the bogo is over.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Feb 7, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm glad I picked up a pack. GLG has a lot of them left as freebies.


Found a bunch of good phenos.... honestly, one of the few strains where 80% of the females were above average and many would be considered keepers. Some based on yield alone, some based on unique terpene profile and just awesome flavor, and some... the effect was either super unique, super potent, or just super enjoyable.

anyway... was definitely super


----------



## Craigson (Feb 7, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> The genetics on OG make sense like you said:
> Emerald _*triangle*_ x Hindu *Kush s1*
> Aka triangle kush
> Emerald triangle aka NorCal where dogbud came from. It’s cool we keep getting closer. Need some old timers to come out when it gets federally legalized. Maybe we’ll find out what ET is. Hopefully it happens soon


So my belief is that the Ghost cut is Master Kush x Hindu Kush. 
OGers kush is said to me MK x HK and its an S1 of Ghost OG.

Pure Ghost OG by Cannaventure is also made from Reversing Ghost OG.

Random info. Lots of unknowns still.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 7, 2020)

Craigson said:


> So my belief is that the Ghost cut is Master Kush x Hindu Kush.
> OGers kush is said to me MK x HK and its an S1 of Ghost OG.
> 
> Pure Ghost OG by Cannaventure is also made from Reversing Ghost OG.
> ...


That Josh D OG cut is now being called the Triangle Kush, right? So you can plug "TK" in for "Josh D cut" in all this talk above. That TK is involved in SO much of modern genetics. Mother of Bubba Kush, Cookies, most OG cuts that aren't actually TK, and then the ancestor of everything that spun off those, including all the "dessert" varieties and a big portion of Bodhi's stuff too. Chem and TK really changed everything in US pot.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 7, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That Josh D OG cut is now being called the Triangle Kush, right? So you can plug "TK" in for "Josh D cut" in all this talk above. That TK is involved in SO much of modern genetics. Mother of Bubba Kush, Cookies, most OG cuts, and then the ancestor of everything that spun off those, including all the "dessert" varieties. Chem and TK really changed everything in US pot.


I'm of the belief that as good as Chem and TK are, I still miss the old school gems, and I also miss some of the import stuff from about '88-'98. Looking forward to a boom in head spinning sativa here!


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 7, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That Josh D OG cut is now being called the Triangle Kush, right? So you can plug "TK" in for "Josh D cut" in all this talk above. That TK is involved in SO much of modern genetics. Mother of Bubba Kush, Cookies, most OG cuts that aren't actually TK, and then the ancestor of everything that spun off those, including all the "dessert" varieties and a big portion of Bodhi's stuff too. Chem and TK really changed everything in US pot.


not at all. Too early for this, but the panel I saw Josh D at said they believe a Hindu hermed onto a TK making OG Kush. Triangle Kush is the original cut, but I can't remember the exact beginnings of it. Might have just been the local flavor in Florida or they found it.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 7, 2020)

testing out the mendo purps x 88g13hp , i have one Pheno that smells like pink bubble gum. super short and frosty. so wild


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 7, 2020)

So they interviewed the guy that josh d and Bubba got their seeds from. He says og = emerald triangle x Hindu = super naught = triangle kush = ghost og = ogers = Diablo (Bubba said they renamed it as a joke) and prob more. 

just need to figure out what emerald triangle is.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 7, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> not at all. Too early for this, but the panel I saw Josh D at said they believe a Hindu hermed onto a TK making OG Kush. Triangle Kush is the original cut they discovered in Florida and brought it out to California.


So you're saying that Josh D = OG Kush = TK x Hindu Kush? I read a newer story that the guy who grew the crop with the original fem seeds came out of the woodwork and said it was Hindu Kush x "emerald triangle" aka ET . It gets confusing what is called what even if you know the genetics. I wish I had a reference on hand...I'd have to dig. I'm sorry if I made you angry, but I'm happy to be corrected if I'm wrong.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 7, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Triangle Kush is the original cut, but I can't remember the exact beginnings of it. Might have just been the local flavor in Florida or they found it.


Holy shit this is confusing but interesting lol. Not to open a whole new can of worms... but is there any way that fla triangle kush is the mysterious crippy weed that's been so hard to nail down?


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 7, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> So you're saying that Josh D = OG Kush = TK x Hindu Kush? I read a newer story that the guy who grew the crop with the original fem seeds came out of the woodwork and said it was Hindu Kush x "emerald triangle" aka ET . I wish I had a reference on hand...I'd have to dig. I'm sorry if I made you angry, but I'm happy to be corrected if I'm wrong.





natureboygrower said:


> Holy shit this is confusing but interesting lol. Not to open a whole new can of worms... but is there any way that fla triangle kush is the mysterious crippy weed that's been so hard to nail down?


Oh jeez, like I said, may be too early for my monkey mind. I could be misspeaking and have ET and TK messed up, but I was convinced TK and OG are different and TK led to the OG. Unfortunately my recording of the panel did not make it. I will try and find my notes.

edit: My apologies, it was the ET afaik. Still do not believe TK and Josh D are the same though.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 7, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Oh jeez, like I said, may be too early for my monkey mind. I could be misspeaking and have ET and TK messed up, but I was convinced TK and OG are different and TK led to the OG. Unfortunately my recording of the panel did not make it. I will try and find my notes.


It's super confusing. I'm not spouting anything as fact for sure and I could definitely be wrong about the titles for the plants I've just always wondered what genes are upstream of all the greatness. Apologies to those who find this kinda pointless and want to focus on Bodhi results. I wouldn't blame you. These mysteries involve the genetics behind many Bodhi strains so I hope it's a little bit useful for people trying to make sense of Bodhi's catalog. I think it helps with pollen chucking strategies too.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 7, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> It's super confusing. I'm not spouting anything as fact for sure and I could definitely be wrong about the titles for the plants I've just always wondered what genes are upstream of all the greatness. Apologies to those who find this kinda pointless and want to focus on Bodhi results. I wouldn't blame you. These mysteries involve the genetics behind many Bodhi strains so I hope it's a little bit useful for people trying to make sense of Bodhi's catalog.


It is great American history being noted, by many in "the know", so that the rest of us know.


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 7, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> the panel I saw Josh D at said they believe a Hindu hermed onto a TK making OG Kush.





dankbydrew said:


> Still do not believe TK and Josh D are the same though.


JoshD sent his OG Kush cut into Phylos three years ago and it is the same genotype as N'Specta's Triangle Kush and eighty other OG cuts sent in under various names. That either means that Triangle Kush is the same as Josh D's OG Kush or N'Specta doesn't have the "real TK," just another OG Kush rename.









OG Kush GAL303 - GAL303


Cannabis has been in the dark. Until now.




phylos.bio


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 7, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> JoshD sent his OG Kush cut into Phylos three years ago and it is the same genotype as N'Specta's Triangle Kush and eighty other OG cuts sent in under various names. That either means that Triangle Kush is the same as Josh D's OG Kush or N'Specta doesn't have the "real TK," just another OG Kush rename.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10-4. Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 7, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> JoshD sent his OG Kush cut into Phylos three years ago and it is the same genotype as N'Specta's Triangle Kush and eighty other OG cuts sent in under various names. That either means that Triangle Kush is the same as Josh D's OG Kush or N'Specta doesn't have the "real TK," just another OG Kush rename.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just looks like they are within the same galaxy, but I do not see where it says they are the same cut? Galaxy is super clunky.. Anyone have a link or tips on how to compare TK and Josh D OG?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 7, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> JoshD sent his OG Kush cut into Phylos three years ago and it is the same genotype as N'Specta's Triangle Kush and eighty other OG cuts sent in under various names. That either means that Triangle Kush is the same as Josh D's OG Kush or N'Specta doesn't have the "real TK," just another OG Kush rename.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh. That's great info I hadn't heard. Thank you!


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 7, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Just looks like they are within the same galaxy, but I do not see where it says they are the same cut? Galaxy is super clunky.. Anyone have a link or tips on how to compare TK and Josh D OG?


"Clone groups" are just that, groups of clones sent into Phylos and have the same genetic sequence to within the limits of the equipment they use. There is only one Phylos galaxy that contains everything but the names of the clone groups confusingly start with "GAL." Their site is sucky and the nuggets of information are well hidden.

JoshD's OG Kush and CSIH's Triangle Kush, the ones they sent to Phylos at least, are clones, the same genotype. JoshD also sent in a "Kosher Kush" cut that was another rename of OG Kush. It isn't uncommon, apparently, for collectors to end up with multiple cuts of OGK under different names.

My hypothesis that N'Specta was surprised that his TK cut came back as the same as dozens of OGs so he tried testing Phylos. At the time he didn't have any TK S1s he made himself (was only successful in reversing TK last year) so he twice sent in a Chem91 S1 to see if Phylos could distinguish it from the mother. I see no other reason a guy like him would pay a bunch of money to genotype two Chemdog S1s, he even said on the Pot Cast "why would I pay to find out what I already know?" They both came back as different genotypes, distinct from the Chem91 he sent in previously, just as you would expect. Someone should email him ask him.









Phylos Tested Genotype


CSI Humboldt: Chemdog 91




phylos.bio












Phylos Tested Genotype


CSI Humboldt: Chemdog S1 #11




phylos.bio












Phylos Tested Genotype


CSI Humboldt: Chemdog S1 #7




phylos.bio


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 7, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> How do they smell? I think this is the genetics. I have some of it correct, maybe not all. ((suge pk x laos)) x ((goji x (bubba x sour d rez)).


They still just have a generic refer smell on the stem so far, ill update once they start developing buds and resin. And its napali where you put goji but the rest is correct


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 7, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> "Clone groups" are just that, groups of clones sent into Phylos and have the same genetic sequence to within the limits of the equipment they use. There is only one Phylos galaxy that contains everything but the names of the clone groups confusingly start with "GAL." Their site is sucky and the nuggets of information are well hidden.
> 
> JoshD's OG Kush and CSIH's Triangle Kush, the ones they sent to Phylos at least, are clones, the same genotype. JoshD also sent in a "Kosher Kush" cut that was another rename of OG Kush. It isn't uncommon, apparently, for collectors to end up with multiple cuts of OGK under different names.
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff! Thanks for the share on this. 81 OG Kush's? lol. Seems like everyone is working with the same stuff when you see all the relatives - world just got a little smaller. Do you know how much they charge to do the genetic sequence? What do you send in, just an unrooted cutting?

EDIT: Price is $295 per kit. I see you just need to seed in a stem. Pretty cool.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 7, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Awesome stuff! Thanks for the share on this. 81 OG Kush's? lol. Seems like everyone is working with the same stuff when you see all the relatives. Do you know how much they charge to do the genetic sequence? What do you send in, just an unrooted cutting? EDIT: I see you just need to seed in a stem. Pretty cool.


Pretty sure everyone hates phlyos as they started breeding after they swore they wouldn't using what was sent in to be tested


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 7, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Pretty sure everyone hates phlyos as they started breeding after they swore they wouldn't using what was sent in to be tested


Phylos asks you to send in a dry stem. How could they possibly use a dry stem for breeding? Is it even possible to tissue culture from a dry stem?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 7, 2020)

They are not breeding with samples. They are breeding, yes. And the data we all voluntarily sent them will be very valuable as they will be making extensive use of marker assisted breeding. But to say they stole genetic material for breeding is simply not true (and not possible)


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 7, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> They are not breeding with samples. They are breeding, yes. And the data we all voluntarily sent them will be very valuable as they will be making extensive use of marker assisted breeding. But to say they stole genetic material for breeding is simply not true (and not possible)


Wow, after looking into them just a little more, I don't think I'll ever send them a sample. 

Their VP of Breeding, John McFerson's LinkedIn page shows he works at Monsanto. Sounds like nothing but trouble here. Does Monsanto own Phylos? Staying as far away from Monsanto as possible.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Feb 7, 2020)

Here’s what’s coming soon to GLG!!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 7, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Wow, after looking into them just a little more, I don't think I'll ever send them a sample.
> 
> Their VP of Breeding, John McFerson's LinkedIn page shows he works at Monsanto. Sounds like nothing but trouble here. Does Monsanto own Phylos? Staying as far away from Monsanto as possible.


No, but they are clearly positioning themselves to be acquired by big ag once they arrive on the scene.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 7, 2020)

The “ 23 and me “ version of cannabis genetic tracking and possible patent over reach ... fuck Phylos.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 7, 2020)

Part of the fun is finding your own fire with trusted breeders beans imo. If you can trust your favorite breeders than you can trust what you grew from seed is legit. I'd love to have some of the legend cuts and do hold a "certified" cut or 2 but my keepers I have found by far meet or exceed the MSS cut I have. Many members in this very thread do as well.

Tissue culture from dry stem I'm not sure is possible so I'm not sure they are stealing but who knows with today's science etc. 

I find breeders I trust and try not to get caught up in hype, least if I have never seen or tried the variety etc. IMO if you put in the work you will find the fire, I was was raised and taught to grow non lazy. I was always told shit in shit out. Some of the plants posted here would rival the elite clones people are so horney for. No doubt in my mind. 

Happy growing!


----------



## mindriot (Feb 7, 2020)

To lighten things up a little, here are a few very different looking phenos of Temple of Apollo at day 59. Sorry for the bad lighting...


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 7, 2020)

mindriot said:


> To lighten things up a little, here are a few very different looking phenos of Temple of Apollo at day 59. Sorry for the bad lighting...


Beautiful man. One on the left looks alot like my apollo 11 keeper from BG. Nice job! Looks to have great lighting lol.


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 7, 2020)

mindriot said:


> To lighten things up a little, here are a few very different looking phenos of Temple of Apollo at day 59. Sorry for the bad lighting...


Looks great I was thinking of popping that pack in the spring


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 7, 2020)

Thought I'd share as I'm board as f###... Shit starting to pull together. Little saggy after watering an hour ago. SM still orange and packing frost. D-tang and BBIC from red eye looking great as well other than a couple low low bananas I should have and prob would have cut off anyway so time will tell in the upper half of bbic. Nothing yet. Sorry for the shitty pic through window. Day 38 or 39 I think of 12/12 new years day went 12/12.

Also getting transplants/new 12 seed cover crop, and a well needed tidy up in veg tent after a small leak and mess . Started another selection process also a bit back and added a few as well. From seed but may be culled prior to flower as well. I want strong genetics. And all must flower stable as well for future breeding. If I had more room I'd give them all a go. Plus the "hunny I'm low on seeds, you want good weed right" excuse comes faster.(guava wookie!) She is very nice about it if we can afford to though. Great lady she is!

New babys for the "hope for another keeper run" in my near future. 

Bodhi- clusterfunk (1), more cowbell ogkb (2). Laplata labs- colorado clemintine (2). In veg tent pic.

Also added to the dome and heat mat.

Laplata labs- alien bubba pez (2). Bodhi- lucky wookie (2). Tga (old gear) cherrygasum, in honor of sub RIP. We will see what comes up (strong) just to ba safe I bet on a 2-3 not popping..
I'm in the search for real elites not just great. My d-tang does it for me, maybe the a11#2 but the structure I dont like (rear right) I have the space monkey clone and the BBIC as well but have yet to flower fully. My MSS and ecsd x wcsd a close buddy has and I can get back when he clones. Trying to save some room to find more fire! Slow and steady wins the race. 2 years and one keeper.... REAL stable keeper. That's it and 2 that got away silver mountain #2 and clusterfunk #2 phenos from bodhi. The red purple fad of the CF was a beautiful thing!

Babys to rapid rooter day before yesterday. Bodhi and laplata taking off ahead and fast!

All this BS and phylos galaxy talk has me dropping beans lol. To many at that. I always say only strong will survive and sometime they all strong lol. Sorry for the rant I'm very stoned!

Happy growing!


----------



## Boosky (Feb 7, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Last day to hop on that BOGO sale at GLG, just a heads up! The Granola Funk remix freebie disappeared fast! Anyone have a comparison between the Forum Cut and the OGKB?


Forum Cut > OGKB. At least in terms of yield and I would say more potent as well. Taste wise, I like both equally. Just my opinion.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 7, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Some of the plants posted here would rival the elite clones people are so horney for. No doubt in my mind.
> 
> Happy growing!


I have definitely had multiple strains by Bodhi rival elite clones. Years ago you get get almost any elite cutting in Colorado. Not so much anymore but you can get a few still.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 7, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I have definitely had multiple strains by Bodhi rival elite clones. Years ago you get get almost any elite cutting in Colorado. Not so much anymore but you can get a few still.


 Exactly screw the elites, I hold a couple and honestly my seed found keepers I like better lol. Obviously you put in the work and found "the shit". People get way to hung up on clones. Imo much more satisfying finding them and then grow out the good ones from clone. The elites can be great or all hype jmo.

Happy growing!


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 7, 2020)

One of the granola Funk phenos. Super greasy


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Feb 7, 2020)

Boosky said:


> At least in terms of yield and I would say more potent as well. Taste wise, I like both equally. Just my opinion.


Are you referring to the forum or ogkb?


----------



## Boosky (Feb 8, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> Are you referring to the forum or ogkb?


Forum cut > OGKB. Forum cut is better I think overall.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 8, 2020)

does anyone know the genetics on the new crosses? this is from a glg email I got
Smart Move
Sunshine Kush
Dazzleberry
Celestial Citron
Spirit Train
Siam Space Probe
Rajasthani Space Probe
Devil's hashplant
electric cowboy
purple wookie v3
twin flame v2


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 8, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> does anyone know the genetics on the new crosses? this is from a glg email I got
> Smart Move
> Sunshine Kush
> Dazzleberry
> ...


Curious about the same thing. Regardless, it's always fun to guess. I'm going to go out on a limb and say Devil's Hashplant is HA OG x '88g13hp.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 8, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Curious about the same thing. Regardless, it's always fun to guess. I'm going to go out on a limb and say Devil's Hashplant is HA OG x '88g13hp.


Good call on the devil's. Celestial Citron - I hope it's what I tested. (Congolese x Kashmir) x Wookie. Can't wait to get more of this as there is some fire in the ckw line.


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 8, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Good call on the devil's. Celestial Citron - I hope it's what I tested. (Congolese x Kashmir) x Wookie. Can't wait to get more of this as there is some fire in the ckw line.


Citron? Is there some citrus in there? Sounds like a cool cross you tested. Never grown anything with congo in it yet, but I think a lot of folks are sleeping on the Kashmir crosses. Kash brings that super delicate floral like terps and super oily resin. I'm guessing it brings a lot of that hash like qualities to the outcrosses, that don't dominate (or influence heavily) like the '88g13hp does. '88g13hp outcrosses always seem to have the hash taste or at least you taste it in the back end of the draw. And the Wookie dad likes seems to pass on those candy flavors to it's outcrosses.


----------



## kroc (Feb 8, 2020)

I know spirit train is the trainwreck x kashmir, and also a diablo og cross on there so that might be devils hashplant


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 8, 2020)

kroc said:


> I know spirit train is the trainwreck x kashmir, and also a diablo og cross on there so that might be devils hashplant


Good call on the diablo og. Could be that too. That Trainwreck x Kashmir looks pretty awesome - I think it was @GreenHighlander that just rocked that out on here and it looks really really nice.

This is actually pretty entertaining trying to guess the parents of the Bodhi crosses lol. Would be a fun contest to see who can guess the most of them. There was a guy (on ICmag I think) that used to have every single Bodhi cross and would post them regularly. Really surprised no one has posted the lineage yet.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 8, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Citron? Is there some citrus in there? Sounds like a cool cross you tested. Never grown anything with congo in it yet, but I think a lot of folks are sleeping on the Kashmir crosses. Kash brings that super delicate floral like terps and super oily resin. I'm guessing it brings a lot of that hash like qualities to the outcrosses, that don't dominate (or influence heavily) like the '88g13hp does. '88g13hp outcrosses always seem to have the hash taste or at least you taste it in the back end of the draw. And the Wookie dad likes seems to pass on those candy flavors to it's outcrosses.


Definitely some citrus in the cross. I had a kashmir pheno that smelled and tasted like sprite. Bodhi agreed that the Congo x Kashmir has some smells/terps similar to trainwreck. spirit train should also be epic.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 8, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Good call on the diablo og. Could be that too. That Trainwreck x Kashmir looks pretty awesome - I think it was @GreenHighlander that just rocked that out on here and it looks really really nice.


Wasn't me  

Cheers


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 8, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Wasn't me
> 
> Cheers


Ah, my bad. Just looked it up - it was @kroc -  #48,476


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 8, 2020)

Looks like a lot of oddball landraces in these. Which is bad for me as someone trying to cool it on seed buys. I think I can resist the modern polyhybrid stuff, but the chance to hoard away a piece of something rare always suckers me in.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 8, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> does anyone know the genetics on the new crosses? this is from a glg email I got
> Smart Move
> Sunshine Kush
> Dazzleberry
> ...


Diablo og x hp
wookie x omg on the citron
My nigeian space probes has mad vigor which is all I can say bout the probe. couple of those caught my eye but may move on the sunshine kush as my sunshineheads pretty much an elite in my book


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 8, 2020)

The lone Loompa's Headband x Strawberry Milk female tester is nice and frosty at day 30 from flip . Has a fruity fuel type smell.



Cheers


----------



## jp68 (Feb 8, 2020)

sunshine kush (purple kush x ssdd) *limited
dazzleberry (goji razz x strawberry milk)
celestial citron (wookie 7 x omg)
spirit train. trainwreck x kashmir (bs x ss 002)
tk x iraq (bs x ss 001) *limited
ss014 siam space probe (thai(d9) x kashmir) *limited
ss015 rajasthani space probe (sikar x kashmir azad)
smart move (genius thai x omg)
devils hashplant (diablo og x 88g13/hp)


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 8, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Looks like a lot of oddball landraces in these. Which is bad for me as someone trying to cool it on seed buys. I think I can resist the modern polyhybrid stuff, but the chance to hoard away a piece of something rare always suckers me in.


Exactly! I'm currently saving, for the 4/20 sale if I can hold off that long. I don't want to miss some of that stuff. I was already 3 strains behind schedule before the new drop so, I better save big.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 8, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Exactly! I'm currently saving, for the 4/20 sale if I can hold off that long. I don't want to miss some of that stuff. I was already 3 strains behind schedule before the new drop so, I better save big.


The trouble is, a lot of the exotic ones will be long gone by 4/20, even if great sales are going on then. Some will be gone within an hour. You and I aren't the only ones who think that way.


----------



## Patrice22 (Feb 8, 2020)

Ffs trying my best to not buy seeds and then you get a list like that. Intrigued by that twin flame v2, he clearly likes the goji wookie crosses. I'm wondering what this could be.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 8, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> The trouble is, a lot of the exotic ones will be long gone by 4/20, even if great sales are going on then. Some will be gone within an hour. You and I aren't the only ones who think that way.


I've missed Everything from Nierika so far, and that bums me. I didn't even know about that line until 2 months ago.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 8, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I've missed Everything from Nierika so far, and that bums me. I didn't even know about that line until 2 months ago.


The Nierika strains usually don't even last an hour.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 8, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> The Nierika strains usually don't even last an hour.


Is there a list of previously released Nierika lines?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 8, 2020)

It'll probably be mostly wookie and HP crosses (not that there's anything wrong with that) by the time 4/20 rolls around. Sorry to bear bad news but these Bodhi drops are like a bunch of ladies bumrushing a Filene's Basement sale and beating each other with purses and fists over a pair of shoes.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 8, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Is there a list of previously released Nierika lines?


Not sure. I think there's some info in this. Be careful what you wish for though. Those nierikas are apparently totally raw unacclimated genes. They likely could be a whole lot of trouble for an indoor tent grower. Those are for adventurers and preservationists.





Bodhi Seeds Strain Companion Guide


Not up to date. This hasn't been updated since the Instagram account was made. You'll find the most up to date pics on there but relevant strain lists and descriptions for many Bodhi strains are here. I'm also hot-linking the pictures to the list of strains here on the first page. If it is...



www.icmag.com





Edit: I shouldn't have said "likely" ... "possibly" could be trouble.


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 8, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Not sure. I think there's some info in this. Be careful what you wish for though. Those nierikas are apparently totally raw unacclimated genes. They likely could be a whole lot of trouble for an indoor tent grower. Those are for adventurers and preservationists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of depends on the strain really. I've grown a few.
Kandahar Afghan, Vintage Pakistani, Kashmir Azad are all pretty easy to grow indoor. I would guess all the indica varieties aren't that hard, but you just have to worry about the stability. I've had no problems with stability though.

Edit - Also grew Petrolia Headstash from his first release and they all preflowered on me. Will try again with the newer release in a few months.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 8, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Not sure. I think there's some info in this. Be careful what you wish for though. Those nierikas are apparently totally raw unacclimated genes. They likely could be a whole lot of trouble for an indoor tent grower. Those are for adventurers and preservationists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand these aren't production lines, or indoor friendly. I'm still collecting to work with later. Bodhi isn't the only breeder I stock up on, as most of what I'm shopping for is that sort of stuff.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 8, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I understand these aren't production lines, or indoor friendly. I'm still collecting to work with later. Bodhi isn't the only breeder I stock up on, as most of what I'm shopping for is that sort of stuff.


I'm goung for long flowering sativas mostly.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 8, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Kind of depends on the strain really. I've grown a few.
> Kandahar Afghan, Vintage Pakistani, Kashmir Azad are all pretty easy to grow indoor. I would guess all the indica varieties aren't that hard, but you just have to worry about the stability. I've had no problems with stability though.
> 
> Edit - Also grew Petrolia Headstash from his first release and they all preflowered on me. Will try again with the newer release in a few months.


That's good to hear. Those high, high elevation Himalayan sativas kinda scare me in particular. I guess Bodhi probably gets to check for disasters when he does his open pollination/seed increase.

What did you think of those strains? That's great you've tried all those! Not just acquired them but actually grew them too!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 8, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I've missed Everything from Nierika so far, and that bums me. I didn't even know about that line until 2 months ago.





Nutbag Poster said:


> The Nierika strains usually don't even last an hour.


They don’t usually last 10 minutes. You gotta get through check out ASAP if you can get one in your cart.


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 8, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That's good to hear. Those high, high elevation Himalayan sativas kinda scare me in particular. I guess Bodhi probably gets to check for disasters when he does his open pollination/seed increase.
> 
> What did you think of those strains? That's great you've tried all those! Not just acquired them but actually grew them too!


I think he grows so many different cultivars from his collections trips and is able to find some that do well in his garden. You ever check out his collections trip threads? Looks like he gathers 20 beans or so from each strain. I'm guessing he grows them all, makes selections and open pollinations, then tests them for release and uses keepers for outcrosses.

They're all awesome and we're still growing all of them, except the Petrolia Headstash.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 8, 2020)

I haven't checked out his travel tales yet. I need to. I keep forgetting about those.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 8, 2020)

Do you know if that Kashmir Azad is the same Kashmir that he's been using recently? If so, what is that like uncrossed?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 8, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> does anyone know the genetics on the new crosses? this is from a glg email I got
> Smart Move
> Sunshine Kush
> Dazzleberry
> ...


I think that electric cowboy already came out. Larry x 88g13hp


----------



## Boosky (Feb 8, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Looks like a lot of oddball landraces in these. Which is bad for me as someone trying to cool it on seed buys. I think I can resist the modern polyhybrid stuff, but the chance to hoard away a piece of something rare always suckers me in.


That’s one reason I really like Bodhi, he has something for everyone! Very diverse.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 8, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> does anyone know the genetics on the new crosses? this is from a glg email I got
> Smart Move = Genius Thai x OMG
> Sunshine Kush = Purple Kush x SSDD
> Dazzleberry = Goji Razz x Strawberry Milk
> ...


@rollinfunk I listed what I know above...


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 8, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @rollinfunk I listed what I know above...


thanks, you covered it


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 8, 2020)

Quick update from me.
55 days since 12/12 started.

We'll start with some Herer Hashplant:
Overall, the plants have pretty poor structure but hot damn do they have some killer frost!




Next up is a Strawberry Goji



Here's a cross I made - Forest Queen x Cobra Lips


And another cross - Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips



Here's a couple of Lemon Lotus Monsters


----------



## Houstini (Feb 8, 2020)

Goji f2 day 47, can’t wait to run some more and make f3s


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 9, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Quick update from me.
> 55 days since 12/12 started.
> 
> We'll start with some Herer Hashplant:
> ...


Thank you for sharing pics of lemon lotus. More info in this one the better


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 9, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Goji f2 day 47, can’t wait to run some more and make f3s
> View attachment 4475007View attachment 4475008View attachment 4475009View attachment 4475010


Good work as always, Hou. Is there a particular female or traits that you are wanting to continue/lock down or is it more of a preservation thing? What do the f2s smell like?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 9, 2020)

I posted this inside a quote a few posts back but in case you missed it:

Smart Move = Genius Thai x OMG
Sunshine Kush = Purple Kush x SSDD
Dazzleberry = Goji Razz x Strawberry Milk
Celestial Citron = Wookie 7 x OMG
Spirit Train = Trainwreck x Kashmir
Siam Space Probe = Thai (D9) x Kashmir
Rajasthani Space Probe = Sikar x kashmir Azad
Devil's hashplant = Diablo OG x 88G13


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 9, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I posted this inside a quote a few posts back but in case you missed it:
> 
> Smart Move = Genius Thai x OMG
> Sunshine Kush = Purple Kush x SSDD
> ...


I'm thinking Dazzleberry and Siam Space Probe for my order. Mmmmm yums!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Feb 9, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I posted this inside a quote a few posts back but in case you missed it:
> 
> Smart Move = Genius Thai x OMG
> Sunshine Kush = Purple Kush x SSDD
> ...


Sunshine Kush all day


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 9, 2020)

Full bodhi room on the fade out


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 9, 2020)

Dirtysoutherndank said:


> View attachment 4475256
> Full bodhi room on the fade out


What do you have in here?


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 9, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> What do you have in here?


Yellowing ones are guava x wookies, lots of Chem D x Sunshine Daydream and a few granola Funk and a few soulmate.


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 9, 2020)

Granola Funk grape steamy baby shit pheno.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 9, 2020)

Please report back! Very interested in hearing about them, especially the Chem D x SSDD.


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 9, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Please report back! Very interested in hearing about them, especially the Chem D x SSDD.


Will do! I think there's 7 or 8 chems..all stacked up with rock hard golf balls. Body odor and some herbal lavender smells..dripping with swollen heads no deflated hairy cookie like resin. The terps take me back to 90s dead lot..I've never had such memorable terps that really take me to a place that I thought was gone forever.
Thanks bodhi for the trip..even without smoking it yet


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 9, 2020)

Dirtysoutherndank said:


> Will do! I think there's 7 or 8 chems..all stacked up with rock hard golf balls. Body odor and some herbal lavender smells..dripping with swollen heads no deflated hairy cookie like resin. The terps take me back to 90s dead lot..I've never had such memorable terps that really take me to a place that I thought was gone forever.
> Thanks bodhi for the trip..even without smoking it yet


I was very impressed with the Hashplant D and got those same vibes - late 80's, early 90's. Before you harvest, can you share some pics of that including closeups? And then of course a report once it's dry and cured and stuff.


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 9, 2020)

Dirtysoutherndank said:


> View attachment 4475256
> Full bodhi room on the fade out


Like a rainbow of color in there. Cool!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 9, 2020)

Dirtysoutherndank said:


> View attachment 4475256
> Full bodhi room on the fade out




Well... I'm a tad jealous over the guava wookie... and I wish my room was that big lol... RESPECT! You gonna have some fire no doubt!

Happy growing!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 9, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Sunshine Kush all day


^^^^^^THIS!!!^^^^^


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 9, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well... I'm a tad jealous over the guava wookie... and I wish my room was that big lol... RESPECT! You gonna have some fire no doubt!
> 
> Happy growing!


Thank you! The guava is definitely special. Every pheno stopped eating and it turned fall in here over a week lol. They are ripening up first in line, I'll definitely update when I pull them out for the chop.


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 9, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well... I'm a tad jealous over the guava wookie... and I wish my room was that big lol... RESPECT! You gonna have some fire no doubt!
> 
> Happy growing!


Here's a wild lookin one. So many tops on her from just bending the top in veg


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 9, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Sunshine Kush all day


With @CopaGenetics , what is it about the Purple Kush that makes you two jump? I've heard OF a special Purple Kush, but I don't know much about it. I assume it's much more than the purple coloration. The name is so generic, I'm never sure what to think when I see it in a pedigree.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 9, 2020)

I have enough kush in my jars, love it but I need to switch it up. What would you guys recommend off that new list?


----------



## Houstini (Feb 9, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Good work as always, Hou. Is there a particular female or traits that you are wanting to continue/lock down or is it more of a preservation thing? What do the f2s smell like?


Trying to find good pinesoul type plants like the momma I used. 1 of these I really like, close but not close enough. Just gonna hold on to these cuts until I do another round for f3s.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 9, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I have enough kush in my jars, love it but I need to switch it up. What would you guys recommend off that new list?


Have you gotten any Kashmir in your stash? That's something pretty different. I bet that Smart Move could kick out some really heady highs too... change-up from the kush bomb buzz?


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Have you gotten any Kashmir in your stash? That's something pretty different. I bet that Smart Move could kick out some really heady highs too... change-up from the kush bomb buzz?


I dont have any kashmir, maybe thats what I need if I were lucky enough to score a pack. Ive no complaints about buzz, just would like to switch up taste profiles a bit.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm looking at Kashmir again too. I probably have more packs of Bodhi than I'll ever grow out but I cant resist some of these.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 9, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm looking Kashmir again too. I probably have more packs of Bodhi than I'll ever grow out but I cant resist some of these.


I just had to stop looking. It sucks but its life. Plus I got lots of stuff to f2/3 like ASS and Bingo Pajama. But please people, get the mendo purps x purple unicorn f3 when it comes out this year!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> With @CopaGenetics , what is it about the Purple Kush that makes you two jump? I've heard OF a special Purple Kush, but I don't know much about it. I assume it's much more than the purple coloration. The name is so generic, I'm never sure what to think when I see it in a pedigree.


@Nutbag Poster I'm a SSDD whore! 



natureboygrower said:


> I have enough kush in my jars, love it but I need to switch it up. What would you guys recommend off that new list?


@natureboygrower Siam Space Probe or Devil's HP


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 9, 2020)

I'd say at day 40 or 41 I can say with confidence that 8 weeks may be pushing it and I may have the 7 week pheno of space monkey. 8 max. Bout 20 yellows have fallen off and many more like this one on the way out quick. My clone has not expressed the crazy twisty shit that it did from seed. I may throw it in flower next round again.

Bout 35-40 days till I load the bed again so it will prob be close to where I'd want it to flower out a 2nd time. After it hits the bed I give em a week anyway to fill out in bed a little. Not the frostyst girl in the tent but nugs look respectable and still prob have a good 7 to 10 days before I would pull it. I waited a long time for a female so she deserves least 2 runs if she deserves it! Here is a couple shots when I was bored today. .


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 9, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Nutbag Poster I'm a SSDD whore!


Have you tried the Kashmir or Dread Bread with the SSDD yet?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 9, 2020)

Welp looks like it’ll be the summer/fall drop.


----------



## JesusFreakier (Feb 9, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I just had to stop looking. It sucks but its life. Plus I got lots of stuff to f2/3 like ASS and Bingo Pajama. But please people, get the mendo purps x purple unicorn f3 when it comes out this year!
> 
> View attachment 4475471View attachment 4475472


Where to buy these "get the mendo purps x purple unicorn f3 when it comes out this year" ? Please advise the most potent indoor strain I can get that includes great terpy taste? These nursuries in Bay Area are pushing crap strains as glorius and they are NOT i say!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Have you tried the Kashmir or Dread Bread with the SSDD yet?


Nope but I do have a couple packs of each.


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 9, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Trying to find good pinesoul type plants like the momma I used. 1 of these I really like, close but not close enough. Just gonna hold on to these cuts until I do another round for f3s.





Nutbag Poster said:


> With @CopaGenetics , what is it about the Purple Kush that makes you two jump? I've heard OF a special Purple Kush, but I don't know much about it. I assume it's much more than the purple coloration. The name is so generic, I'm never sure what to think when I see it in a pedigree.


Soulmate is good with the pinesoul terps


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 9, 2020)

how many different variations of male & female of kashmir has bodhi produced ? 7 or 8 ?


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 9, 2020)

What is the Kashmir?


----------



## kroc (Feb 9, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> What is the Kashmir?


cannavore (he runs bodhiguide instagram) told me a while back the kashmir was from woodhorse, thats about all i know..


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Feb 9, 2020)

Hey all, 
so I made some Bodhi Soulmate f2s a while back, and some crosses with the Soulmate pollen too, 
Soulmate x Chem Toffees 
Soulmate x Strawberry diesel 
Soulmate x Purple Orange Cbd

They have been stored in separate refrigerator in zip lock bags inside of a humidity controlled jar. 

Anyone interested in taking some, let me know.


----------



## ChocoKush (Feb 9, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> What is the Kashmir?


 A landrace from kashmir lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Quick update from me.
> 55 days since 12/12 started.
> 
> We'll start with some Herer Hashplant:
> ...


LOOK at the resin heads on that Stawberry Goji  
They all look great but that one needs a bath!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 9, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> A landrace from kashmir lol


Kashmir is an area wedged in between Pakistan, North India, and China. All say it's theirs and it's caused a wee bit of trouble. It kind of looks like a crossroad where full indicas from the west and sativas from the east start mingling.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 9, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> What is the Kashmir?


From a post on the Nierika IG
"kasmir azad is from barefrog, its the same line i use in my kashmir crosses, its one of the best himalayan breeding plants i have ever come accross, its a perfect intersection of high mountain nld and high plains bld, azad is the disputed territory between india and pakistan in kashmir. i call it the 3 p's for aroma.... pine, pickle, and pink bubble gum.... theres hash and herbs de provance too.... but most phenos fall in one of the 3 catagories.. incredibly grow friendly indoors, covered in frost, with a deep body hum and heady mind space. it is a crown jewel if you like asian mountain heirlooms..."-Bodhi

Someone correct me but I think the Kashmir 22 is the one Bodhi hand selected to work with?

I know I have at least one Kashmir cross ( mango biche x Kashmir) from right around the same time I bought Apollo F4. I wanna say it was the Dragonsblood drop? It might've been the yr before.
And some DLA#4 F2s that were gifted to me but I want couple more packs for preservation. 




I really want to them for hash making but I tell myself its for "preservation" to justify buying more


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 9, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> From a post on the Nierika IG
> "kasmir azad is from barefrog, its the same line i use in my kashmir crosses, its one of the best himalayan breeding plants i have ever come accross, its a perfect intersection of high mountain nld and high plains bld, azad is the disputed territory between india and pakistan in kashmir. i call it the 3 p's for aroma.... pine, pickle, and pink bubble gum.... theres hash and herbs de provance too.... but most phenos fall in one of the 3 catagories.. incredibly grow friendly indoors, covered in frost, with a deep body hum and heady mind space. it is a crown jewel if you like asian mountain heirlooms..."-Bodhi


Thank you for the Bodhi quote! Great to get his thoughts on that strain. I vaguely recall hearing someone say Kashmir 22 was a sativa leaning pheno. Not positive about that though.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 9, 2020)

Does anyone else find it incredibly frustrating to not have the money, the time, and the space to be experiencing ALL of these wonderful possibilities?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 9, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Does anyone else find it incredibly frustrating to not have the money, the time, and the space to be experiencing ALL of these wonderful possibilities?


Just about everybody on here I'm betting. I'm trying to find friends who'll grow out my seeds for me. I think I've got one who's gonna humor me with a couple of Soul Mates and a few Bad Dawg, Stardawg/A-13 seeds. If he likes those better than his own plants (I'm thinking he will), he's got some space I'll try to fill up for him.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 9, 2020)

If you think about it, we're not paying much more than 3 bucks a seed counting freebies. I figure if I could get somebody to give me a few grams off every seed I give them, it's a financial win and I get to see what happens. They're definitely not getting my precious ones but if I can buy more, what the hell.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 9, 2020)

For me, it really adds up cause I'm growing tiny ass plants.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 10, 2020)

mendo purps x 88g13hp , bubble gum pheno 




not bodhi related but my own cross 38 special


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 10, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Does anyone else find it incredibly frustrating to not have the money, the time, and the space to be experiencing ALL of these wonderful possibilities?


nope. content with what I have and the projects I'm blessed to be able to work on. FOMO is some silly shit, and you cannot let it lessen the value of what you already have. Besides, it should just be motivation to make friends and trade cuts, that way you can play with much more and not have to do all the hunting yourself. good to have grow buddies, even across the country.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 10, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Do you know if that Kashmir Azad is the same Kashmir that he's been using recently? If so, what is that like uncrossed?


Goat and monkey seeds has it pure. 
Theres also a grow going on on Overgrow right now if you want to check it out.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 10, 2020)

kroc said:


> cannavore (he runs bodhiguide instagram) told me a while back the kashmir was from woodhorse, thats about all i know..


The Kashmir is from barefrog in Quebec


----------



## kroc (Feb 10, 2020)

Craigson said:


> The Kashmir is from barefrog in Quebec


well went back to double check and he def said "meduser/woodhorse" so he (cannavore) must of been mistaken


----------



## kroc (Feb 10, 2020)

Craigson said:


> The Kashmir is from barefrog in Quebec



wait im having a hard time making this connection.. i was under the impression kashmir is from the pakistan/india region?


----------



## kroc (Feb 10, 2020)

Alright did a bit more digging and here is an actual confirmation by barefrog , thanks craigson for the tip

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=353083&page=4

"
Hola

I would not be surprise
I still have some of the
original seeds 2004 I think
I made a reproduction 2010
then another one in 2016.

Bodhi did alot of work with
it, I am glad I giveth to him
I do not have room /time to
do all the work + am getting old

I love that stone its the closest
thing I found from real hash.

Bare "


----------



## hillbill (Feb 10, 2020)

Chucking is free! I too grow lots of small plants and use a lot of seeds.

I chuck, therefore I am.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 10, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> My favorite bean shopping day. Its like Black Friday for growers.
> And the swag from GLG alone makes it worth waiting for.


You never know when Bad Dawg will throw a quick BOGO!


----------



## Boosky (Feb 10, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Nutbag Poster I'm a SSDD whore!


Yes he is!


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 10, 2020)

kroc said:


> wait im having a hard time making this connection.. i was under the impression kashmir is from the pakistan/india region?


I understand the confusion on this lol.

There was a soldier from Quebec that went to Afghanistan in the 2000s and brought back seeds he got in Kashmir or from Kashmir (called Kashmir Azad - Azad is the town/village). This soldier gave the seeds to Barefrog - who is a ganja farmer in Quebec. Barefrog shared them with Bodhi.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 10, 2020)

Anybody ever see info or pics of these two??

88g13hp x appalachia

Strawberry Dakini x appalachia

Thx


----------



## hillbill (Feb 10, 2020)

4/5 J1Hashplant into the flower tent. Other one threw a bunch of balls in veg. 
Related. Looks like 2/5 space monkey f2 are girls. 
Related
Related black triangle x copper chem f2 55 days. Bigger than average and frosty hard and big buds. Good branching to train. Nice so far. 
Related. 2 Bing x California Cannon making buds and very healthy 38 days in average size and more slender and a little less dense. Smells like fresh wild field in spring


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 10, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Anybody ever see info or pics of these two??
> 
> 88g13hp x appalachia
> 
> ...


I feel like I've seen the Straw Dak x Appy but I'm not sure it was this forum. 
I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 10, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I feel like I've seen the Straw Dak x Appy but I'm not sure it was this forum.
> I'll see if I can find it.


There is mention of it back in this thread but i coukdnt find the finished pics.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 10, 2020)

Ortega x snowlotus grape Bubblicious pheno keeper. (Snowlotus leaner)
Day 31 flower


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 10, 2020)

[/QUOTE]


not bodhi related but my own cross 38 special

View attachment 4475932
[/QUOTE]

Back in early 90's we came up with a cut we named "38 Special", it was a pheno of OBX Orange Bud X (Cross) it was ready for market in 38 days. single donkey dicks grown in 2 liter bottles cut off and flowered 7 days after clones rooted. Cash cropper for sure. It was a west-coast strain we got from the same people we got the Mendo Purps from. Ah, the old days.


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 10, 2020)

Chopped my Congo kashmir x Wookie tester at 15 weeks, still could've used more, I think this was a wookie leaner from the kashmir descriptions. Gonna be the tastiest herb I've had in a min.


----------



## Judio_gardens (Feb 11, 2020)

Craigson said:


> The Kashmir is from barefrog in Quebec
> View attachment 4476040


Thank you for posting! this is great info, im currently growing the trainwreck x kashmir and definitely notice the sativa traits in some phenos for sure.


----------



## Judio_gardens (Feb 11, 2020)

Just wanted to ask and see if anyone has any info on the new Bodhi drop?


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 11, 2020)

Better shot of the top


----------



## Craigson (Feb 11, 2020)

Judio_gardens said:


> Just wanted to ask and see if anyone has any info on the new Bodhi drop?


It was all posted yesterday, just look back a page or two


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 11, 2020)

Tiger melon x ssdd. Three weeks from flip


Is BBHP long gone?


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 11, 2020)

@bongrip101 beautiful fat chunky buds man, what kind of smells is she putting off? Is this 15 weeks from seed or 15 weeks flowering?


----------



## jp68 (Feb 11, 2020)

When on earth are these drops happening?


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 11, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Chopped my Congo kashmir x Wookie tester at 15 weeks, still could've used more, I think this was a wookie leaner from the kashmir descriptions. Gonna be the tastiest herb I've had in a min.
> 
> View attachment 4476677


Nice job. I love this cross. You sure it’s not a Congo pheno? Wookie male is pretty short flowering


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 11, 2020)

Does anyone know how long the uncrossed Kashmir takes to flower? @The Mantis ?


----------



## Craigson (Feb 11, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Does anyone know how long the uncrossed Kashmir takes to flower? @The Mantis ?


Approx 70 days


----------



## greg nr (Feb 11, 2020)

jp68 said:


> When on earth are these drops happening?


I think bhodi drop will be available for v-day. It's back a few pages, but all the info is there.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 11, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I think bhodi drop will be available for v-day. It's back a few pages, but all the info is there.


I check my email every few hours to see if I got notification...maybe I'm hooked.


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 11, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> @bongrip101 beautiful fat chunky buds man, what kind of smells is she putting off? Is this 15 weeks from seed or 15 weeks flowering?


15 weeks flower. Cherry lemon pledge/menthol


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 11, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Nice job. I love this cross. You sure it’s not a Congo pheno? Wookie male is pretty short flowering


Shit I always forget theres congo in this cross lol


----------



## tdavidson001 (Feb 11, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Better shot of the top
> View attachment 4476748


wow killer job..looks like congo dom


----------



## tdavidson001 (Feb 11, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Tiger melon x ssdd. Three weeks from flip
> 
> View attachment 4476818
> Is BBHP long gone?


ran a pack of these def some keepers in there.. blueberry hashplant?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 11, 2020)

Quick update from me at 58 days of 12/12

The Herer Hashplant will be the 1st to finish and is both the best and the worst I've ever seen. I have 4 of them. 3 of the 4 are among the most resinous plants I have ever seen. 3 of the 4 are also among the worst looking pathetic plants I have ever seen. If these end up reviewing exceptionally well, this may be worth sifting but it will probably require a relatively large population.

Same plant - some different lightings


----------



## Genki88 (Feb 11, 2020)

HOLY!!!!


----------



## Craigson (Feb 12, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Quick update from me at 58 days of 12/12
> 
> The Herer Hashplant will be the 1st to finish and is both the best and the worst I've ever seen. I have 4 of them. 3 of the 4 are among the most resinous plants I have ever seen. 3 of the 4 are also among the worst looking pathetic plants I have ever seen. If these end up reviewing exceptionally well, this may be worth sifting but it will probably require a relatively large population.
> 
> ...


I take it the one pictured is ‘the good one’? Looks incredible!!
What do the ‘bad ones’ look like?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 12, 2020)

Craigson said:


> I take it the one pictured is ‘the good one’? Looks incredible!!
> What do the ‘bad ones’ look like?


Just the overall structure and appearance is not good is all I meant. Maybe I'm being really nit-picky.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 12, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Just the overall structure and appearance is not good is all I meant. Maybe I'm being really nit-picky.
> View attachment 4477400


Look's like a little excessive stretch. Gene's or needing more lumens?


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 12, 2020)

tdavidson001 said:


> ran a pack of these def some keepers in there


Cool. Happy to hear that, not much info on it. I like the looks of this one so far.


tdavidson001 said:


> blueberry hashplant?


Yes, I thought this one was out if circulation?


----------



## Hempire828 (Feb 12, 2020)

Couple of my Strawberry Unicorns at 42 days,, I see purple!!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 12, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Look's like a little excessive stretch. Gene's or needing more lumens?


 If memory is correct then lights are fine. Genetics is my guess. Hot diggity fire!

I was just playing and staking shit up...


Space monkey 

Red eye- blueberry iced cream 

Ecsd x wcsd (slow starter lol great smoke and smell etc)

Laplata labs durangatang keeper cut 

Mass super skunk (another 10 week strain)

Dynasty huckleberry diesel (will hunt for a better pheno). Topped twice and had bout 3" stretch lol. Still looks ok as im assuming 10 weeks here as well based on genetics. Just not alot of it. 
Been a fun run thus far. I pray for a 2nd flower tent for a total of 8 plants 1 month (give it take) apart. 4 keepers in 1 and 4 test females in other. I have gained a good eye in veg over the years for picking good plants. So much fun to hunt these different varieties! Wish I was the guy with a couple small 10x10 rooms. I could do great things if I had more room.... damn.... plus when I have enough to turn to breeding from flower in 1 tent I'll have many SOLID keepers with no herm traits etc to breed with. FUN!

Happy growing!


----------



## dopefest (Feb 12, 2020)

What's everyone else running? Loving the pictures so far!

I'm currently running Mango Hashplant and Cherry Queen (based on what you guys told me to do!). They're tiny, so no pictures as they'd be boring...

Again, what's everyone else running right now?


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 12, 2020)

dopefest said:


> What's everyone else running? Loving the pictures so far!
> 
> I'm currently running Mango Hashplant and Cherry Queen (based on what you guys told me to do!). They're tiny, so no pictures as they'd be boring...
> 
> Again, what's everyone else running right now?


I'm running Gold Star x Snow Lotus, my only "ok" photo is my profile photo.


----------



## kroc (Feb 12, 2020)

Man, right now i have a ton of stuff going.

flower - soulmate f2s, my own ssdd f2 project, and a bunch of other breeders stuff, some c99 x bb, bruce banger, gorilla zkittlez, im chucking onto them with drunken parrot male (nl5 noof cut x sl) pollen though. so should be fun to dig through those chucks

veg- hashplant 4, secret chief, time bandit, drunken parrot, some spirit train clones, some ass x gmo waltz (dirty sanchez) from thacannavore, some random chucks of mine, a lot of others too lol. some testers as well for others, its a fackin jungle somtimes. I am trying to keep males long term by cloning and keeping them alive in a dome for in between chucks.


on a smoke report note, one pheno i took a tad earlier than i wanted to. of spirit train. If youre into that super uppy sativa stone with some old school paranoia and questioning if your heart is exploding, dig through these and take it at like 9-10 weeks, could run to 11-12 imo and it seriously calms down  And im still loving the black raspberry smoke. sooo soo tasty, uplifting and a good daily driver herb


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 12, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm running Gold Star x Snow Lotus, my only "ok" photo is my profile photo.


I should say, that shot's 10? days old. The plant has been in flower since 11-23. I topped, and transplanted it 2 weeks into flower. They are all in a 5' diameter kids swimming pool in my spare room.


----------



## dopefest (Feb 12, 2020)

kroc said:


> on a smoke report note, one pheno i took a tad earlier than i wanted to. of spirit train. If youre into that super uppy sativa stone with some old school paranoia and questioning if your heart is exploding, dig through these and take it at like 9-10 weeks, could run to 11-12 imo and it seriously calms down


Where'd you snag the Spirit Train?


----------



## jp68 (Feb 12, 2020)

Jungle spice ,wookie orgasm ,sunshine head ,nika , DLA6 and csi old money , TK s1 and snausages 
got some Nigerian space probes in veg as well


----------



## Craigson (Feb 12, 2020)

dopefest said:


> What's everyone else running? Loving the pictures so far!
> 
> I'm currently running Mango Hashplant and Cherry Queen (based on what you guys told me to do!). They're tiny, so no pictures as they'd be boring...
> 
> Again, what's everyone else running right now?


Running a full pack of Golden Triangle and a pack of Black Triangle f2s

Also always have my Skunk 91 and Ortega x snowlotus keepers going.

I plan on running all of my tk crosses this year but we shall see how it goes. Gotta get another tent to keep males so I can make f2s of all of these


----------



## tdavidson001 (Feb 12, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm running Gold Star x Snow Lotus, my only "ok" photo is my profile photo.


i have some goldstar f5 made by kevin jordey from wonderland nursery going right now..interested in what the goldstar lotus is like!


----------



## tdavidson001 (Feb 12, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Cool. Happy to hear that, not much info on it. I like the looks of this one so far.
> 
> Yes, I thought this one was out if circulation?


yea thats a rare one now..im sure theres some packs around tho!


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 12, 2020)

tdavidson001 said:


> i have some goldstar f5 made by kevin jordey from wonderland nursery going right now..interested in what the goldstar lotus is like!


Stem rub is piney, earth. Resin from the flowers is floral, minty-sweet smelling. I tasted some dried buds trimmed from under canopy, flavor similar to smell, buzz is nice but I expect it to really shine when finished.
My room gets into low 60°'s durring lights out, and little purple in buds, not much.
Finish looking a week or so out.


----------



## kroc (Feb 12, 2020)

dopefest said:


> Where'd you snag the Spirit Train?


I was fortunate enough to test it for bodhi this last round, it should be on all the sites in this upcoming drop afaik.. GLG, jbcseeds, dcseed, etc.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 12, 2020)

tdavidson001 said:


> i have some goldstar f5 made by kevin jordey from wonderland nursery going right now..interested in what the goldstar lotus is like!


What's that f5 Goldstar running like? Have you had it before?


----------



## Hempire828 (Feb 12, 2020)

Got some Strawberry Unicorns & Lucky Wookie right now!! Lucky has swollen up and looks to give a great yield.. greedy af too!!
Ready to pop my Strawberry Mama I think they are.. (Strawberry Milk x OMG) & Soar plant(Columbian Red x OMG).. maybe I can find couple good ones of each and possibly blend them together.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 12, 2020)

Hempire828 said:


> Got some Strawberry Unicorns & Lucky Wookie right now!! Lucky has swollen up and looks to give a great yield.. greedy af too!!
> Ready to pop my Strawberry Mama I think they are.. (Strawberry Milk x OMG) & Soar plant(Columbian Red x OMG).. maybe I can find couple good ones of each and possibly blend them together.


I'd like to know about Soar. I'm thinking about nabbing some. I've got some Red Lotus I'm holding off on for the moment.


----------



## dopefest (Feb 12, 2020)

kroc said:


> I was fortunate enough to test it for bodhi this last round, it should be on all the sites in this upcoming drop afaik.. GLG, jbcseeds, dcseed, etc.


Sweet, thanks!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 12, 2020)

4 Wolfpack hit the Viva towel sauna, will be riding with 6 Funky Dragon from Bad Dawg.


----------



## Hempire828 (Feb 12, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'd like to know about Soar. I'm thinking about nabbing some. I've got some Red Lotus I'm holding off on for the moment.


The only negative thing I can say is.. it take forever it feels like.. 3+ months in flowers.. 11-12 weeks of flower.. plus.. other than that the smoke is great.. with that being said and being a hybrid, I’m sure something will swing towards the OMG and finish faster.. around 9 weeks I felt like a could tell the OMG was
alive.. as weeks past the Columbian began to come on strong as the buds filled with red hairs and the scent changed.. I love the smoke.. the longer this stuff cures the better I t truly gets..that old school looking weed, with an old school warm body head buzz.. next time I’ll put them in super soil..


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 12, 2020)

Hempire828 said:


> The only negative thing I can say is.. it take forever it feels like.. 3+ months in flowers.. 11-12 weeks of flower.. plus.. other than that the smoke is great.. with that being said and being a hybrid, I’m sure something will swing towards the OMG and finish faster.. around 9 weeks I felt like a could tell the OMG was
> alive.. as weeks past the Columbian began to come on strong as the buds filled with red hairs and the scent changed.. I love the smoke.. the longer this stuff cures the better I t truly gets..that old school looking weed, with an old school warm body head buzz.. next time I’ll put them in super soil..


I grow for smoke, no worries really about how long they take. I prefer to smoke the stuff that takes forever to flower, and I can't buy it at the store.


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 12, 2020)

Amrita @ 8 weeks....


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 12, 2020)

Fullcircle x Blood Orange @ 8 weeks.... FC is something I've been working on for a couple of years now, tests @ 32.5% TC , with a nice berry/floral/dank flavor to it....


----------



## Boosky (Feb 12, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Running a full pack of Golden Triangle and a pack of Black Triangle f2s
> 
> Also always have my Skunk 91 and Ortega x snowlotus keepers going.
> 
> I plan on running all of my tk crosses this year but we shall see how it goes. Gotta get another tent to keep males so I can make f2s of all of these


Ive said it before and I’ll say it again, Golden Triangle- the one that got away! That and Chem Kesey. Gives me anxiety just thinking about it! Lol


----------



## Boosky (Feb 12, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 4 Wolfpack hit the Viva towel sauna, will be riding with 6 Funky Dragon from Bad Dawg.


Wolfpack- the freebie that got away!


----------



## Boosky (Feb 12, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I grow for smoke, no worries really about how long they take. I prefer to smoke the stuff that takes forever to flower, and I can't buy it at the store.


You don’t want to buy anything at the stores here! I had Shwag better than the stuff in stores here! Always cracks me up with the labels they put out saying 28% THC cause I don’t feel 28%, not even close! If it’s 28% then my stuff is 48%! Lol


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 12, 2020)

Looks like the bodhi drop is happening on friday


----------



## maurostu04 (Feb 12, 2020)

I want to buy from GLG but too scared the site will crash so I’ll be up early for the drop over at JBC


----------



## maurostu04 (Feb 12, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Ive said it before and I’ll say it again, Golden Triangle- the one that got away! That and Chem Kesey. Gives me anxiety just thinking about it! Lol


Chem Kesey will be a freebie this coming drop


----------



## Boosky (Feb 12, 2020)

maurostu04 said:


> Chem Kesey will be a freebie this coming drop


Get the F outta here!!! Thank you for letting me know. Wish I had the inside scoop like you do, that would help me budget my seed addiction. It’s so hard to say no. So, so hard. Hey, it’s a lot better than some of the shit I was addicted to in my youth. Seeds don’t make me look around my house for things to take to the pawn shop. Lol. Thank god those days are over! Been 23 years since I’ve touched anything but cannabis.


----------



## maurostu04 (Feb 12, 2020)

Lol no inside scoop. I just came across the breedersdirect drop which already happen and his freebies were chem Kesey and nl#2 x ghash. Hope you get your pack brother!


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 12, 2020)

I think JBC is having his drop at 4:20pm PST, not sure about when GLG is dropping. I know BDSC dropped today and the Purple Kush x SSDD sold out within like 20min


----------



## maurostu04 (Feb 12, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I think JBC is having his drop at 4:20pm PST, not sure about when GLG is dropping. I know BDSC dropped today and the Purple Kush x SSDD sold out within like 20min


JBC is in the A.M. 4:20am PST. I missed the last drop because I thought it was PM.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 12, 2020)

maurostu04 said:


> JBC is in the A.M. 4:20am PST. I missed the last drop because I thought it was PM.



You are correct! Thank you for pointing that out, or else 420 would've rolled around and I would be upset lol


----------



## jp68 (Feb 12, 2020)

Been smoking what I thinks my dla6 keeper today . hashy chemmy driedfruit and some other stuff I cannot pin point are in there and shes kinda purply. The others just kinda whatever but will try it manana. Pretty narcotic and makes me choke some in the vape. Cant pinpoint the flavors other than chemical in nature but its very hashty chemmy


----------



## 1977cm (Feb 12, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I think JBC is having his drop at 4:20pm PST, not sure about when GLG is dropping. I know BDSC dropped today and the Purple Kush x SSDD sold out within like 20min


Just checked BDSC they have 7 of the Purple Kush X ssdd if you are interested. Sold out of Thai D9 x Kashmir and gods paintbrush


----------



## dopefest (Feb 12, 2020)

I've never ordered from BDSC before...their freebie game like JBC? Anyone know?


----------



## 1977cm (Feb 12, 2020)

I've used them before. They are great. Ordered Bodhi from them tonight and it is a buy 2 get 1. Options were NL#2 X GG13 or Chem Kesey.


----------



## dopefest (Feb 12, 2020)

1977cm said:


> I've used them before. They are great. Ordered Bodhi from them tonight and it is a buy 2 get 1. Options were NL#2 X GG13 or Chem Kesey.


Right on...not seeing a buy 2 thing but I just may try them anyway, thanks!


----------



## 1977cm (Feb 12, 2020)

dopefest said:


> Right on...not seeing a buy 2 thing but I just may try them anyway, thanks!


No problem. I didn't see anything on the site either. Saw a post on Instagram so I asked. I think you just leave your choice in the comments in checkout.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 12, 2020)

If anyone is looking for Amrita, Breeders Direct Seed Co received some in their Bodhi drop. There were several packs left when I looked.


----------



## tdavidson001 (Feb 12, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Wolfpack- the freebie that got away!


wolfpack is narcotic!


----------



## tdavidson001 (Feb 13, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> What's that f5 Goldstar running like? Have you had it before?


just popped..still young..from what i was told they are sensi star dom will post pics soon


----------



## tdavidson001 (Feb 13, 2020)

pinklotus


----------



## tdavidson001 (Feb 13, 2020)

snow lotus bxv1


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 13, 2020)

tdavidson001 said:


> just popped..still young..from what i was told they are sensi star dom will post pics soon


This Goldstar x Snow Lotus is Malawi leaner for sure, I'm so excited!


----------



## Warpedpassage (Feb 13, 2020)

The new crosses look nice and all but any ideas if there will be restock of other bodhi gear? Stuff like some of the sold out dla lines? I suppose we will find out soon enough. Feels like christmas, new bodhi drop and rage against the machine tics within 24hrs! 
I mentioned this earlier, do not snooze on the amrita . Amazing expressions in this line. A couple phenos have some dynamic effects. So interesting that im going to try and get my hands on that jalalabad strain that provides the mama for Amrita.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 13, 2020)

Be patient they’ll still drop at headie gardens GLG Jbc, the seed source, and I’m pretty sure speakeasy is getting some.... many options if you missed something at BDSC.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 13, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Be patient they’ll still drop at headie gardens GLG Jbc, the seed source, and I’m pretty sure speakeasy is getting some.... many options if you missed something at BDSC.


What is this BDSC?


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 13, 2020)

Goldstar x Snow Lotus, 82 days into flower. I'm sure I added a week+/- worth of wait from transplant shock, as I took cuttings and transplanted after 2 weeks flowering


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 13, 2020)

stardwag (corey cut ) x 88g13/hp @8 weeks


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm looking for grow info, or anybody experienced with Axis (Congo Black x 88g13/hp). I love me some Congo herbs, but have yet to nab these. One day, I'll get some 100% Congo to work with. I've only had crosses of it so far..Bangi Haze from Ace, and Cindy Congo from Kingdom Organic.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 13, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> What is this BDSC?


Breeders direct is selling bodhi gear, check it out


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 13, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Or, I have a half pack I would donate to someone? It was thick, leathery, greasy and spicy!


Greetings, if your offer is still open I'd be interested for sure. I could offer equal # Goldstar x Snow Lotus to trade even. Thanks for considering, and let me know.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 13, 2020)

If anyone has a pk of Herer Hashplant to trade hit me up. I have lots of older Bodhi stuff to trade or some other breeders too.
Thanks


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 13, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> What is this BDSC?


Breeders Direct Seed Co .com was added to the list of legit US-based seed banks that carry Bodhi gear. Their initial drop, which included both new and some not-so-new gear, occurred yesterday at 4:20pm PDT. They're a newer seedbank, but legit and with fast shipping. 

Speakeasy Seedbank is another new add the Bodhi list, but their initial Bodhi drop hasn't occurred yet.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Feb 13, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Ive said it before and I’ll say it again, Golden Triangle- the one that got away! That and Chem Kesey. Gives me anxiety just thinking about it! Lol


Chem Kesey's available at Attitude seeds along with Black Triangle, A.S.S and a few others.

I don't know diddly about Chem Kesey. Is it that good ?


----------



## unfiltered (Feb 13, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Be patient they’ll still drop at headie gardens GLG Jbc, the seed source, and I’m pretty sure speakeasy is getting some.... many options if you missed something at BDSC.


@Leatherneck0311 or anyone else, how do you get the password to login to HeadieGarden website? I've searched here and other forums but could not find much info. Thanks!


----------



## Nu-Be (Feb 13, 2020)

Here's my *Triangle Kush x Iraqi* testers at day 42F. Sounds like it's getting released this week?

#1 was the most vigorous in veg and biggest stretcher in flower. Unusual lemon earthy rotten funk coming from her greasy trichs. She makes long wands that should have good nug meat all the way down.



#2 was the smallest in veg and is the smallest here as well. Low odor, earthy mothball lemonade. Has shorter pinecone colas and sticky resin.



#4 is the middle ground between the smaller #2 and taller #1, 6 & 7. She stretched enough for good light penetration but isn't making wands. Best smells in the garden, candied orange & caramelized onion from sticky resin.



#6 is stuck in the back corner stretching out. She's another oil slick of long greasy, citrusy wands.



#7 is another stretcher but has a different leaf & calyx structure. Looks like she'll maybe foxtail a bit. Sticky resin with a tangerine vibe.



Tent smells like honey. Temps from 75F - 60F, RH at 50%. Good plants all around. Huge fat fan leaves. Cuts rooted in 10-14 days after 3wks in the fridge. I had a light leak that's been fixed, saw a few nanners around week 4, plucked and none since. Looks like it'll go 10+wks.

Next up are @strayfox gear testers of Dragonslayer x Blue Cali-Yo 7 days from flip and more bodhi OGKB x Strawberry Milk testers just flipped, one of which has a rotten ramen smell.

*Don't forget to tell everyone you love them!* 

P.S. Happy Birthday Mrs. B!


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 13, 2020)

Nu-Be said:


> Here's my *Triangle Kush x Iraqi* testers at day 42F. Sounds like it's getting released this week?
> 
> #1 was the most vigorous in veg and biggest stretcher in flower. Unusual lemon earthy rotten funk coming from her greasy trichs. She makes long wands that should have good nug meat all the way down.
> View attachment 4477758
> ...


I like the sound of #7 and #2 combined stable. All looks good.


----------



## ZezoZose (Feb 13, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> @Leatherneck0311 or anyone else, how do you get the password to login to HeadieGarden website? I've searched here and other forums but could not find much info. Thanks!


Just email ‘em and they’ll send the password and whole routine: [email protected]


----------



## jp68 (Feb 13, 2020)

From what I can see in my dla6 I think the Iraqi male is worthy. If I didn't have this dla6 id be on that irai x tk.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 13, 2020)

*New BODHI Valentine’s day drop at GREATLAKES GENETICS

Buy 1 get 1 free.*



*We will set the drop time as soon as we are done counting gear.



It will be between Noon and 3PM EST on Valentine’s Day.


Here are the new strains. Some are very limited!!!


Sunshine Kush (Purple Kush x SSDD) Limit 1 to a customer.

Dazzleberry (Goji Razz x Strawberry Milk)

Celestial Citron (Wookie 7 x OMG) Limit 1 to a customer.

Spirit Train. Trainwreck x Kashmir (BS x SS 002)

TK x Iraq (BS x SS 001) Limit 1 to a customer.

SS014 Siam Space Probe (Thai(d9) x Kashmir) Limit 1 to a customer.

SS015 Rajasthani Space Probe (Sikar x Kashmir Azad) Limit 1 to a customer.

Smart Move (Genius Thai x OMG)

Devils Hashplant (Diablo OG x 88g13/HP)

Electric Cowboy (Larry OG x 88g13/HP)

Purple Wookie V3 (RKU F4 x Wookie 15)

Twin Flame V2 (Goji Razz x Wookie 15)

Nierika: Lower Ulleri Annapurna Nepali Himalaya 20 seed packs with Petrolia Headstash freebie. $110 per pack Limit 1 to a customer.*


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 13, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> *New BODHI Valentine’s day drop at GREATLAKES GENETICS
> 
> Buy 1 get 1 free.*
> 
> ...


Awesome! I'll be there...hoping my tax return shows ahead of drop lol


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 13, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> *New BODHI Valentine’s day drop at GREATLAKES GENETICS
> 
> Buy 1 get 1 free.*
> 
> ...


Bad Dawg, I thought being on the mailing list would get "advanced notice on specials & promos"..or at least that's what it reads. I'm happy I was logged in here so I know anyway. Thanks for doing what you do!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 13, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Bad Dawg, I thought being on the mailing list would get "advanced notice on specials & promos"..or at least that's what it reads. I'm happy I was logged in here so I know anyway. Thanks for doing what you do!


Sorry we just received orders from @Schwaggy P , Gage Green, Mass Medical and Bodhi. They are working on the news letter now and it will go out shortly. And we had posted on IG last week that all these things were on route. We honestly were shocked that they all showed up so quick and at the same time. We will try and give a little more notice in the future. Thanks BD


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Feb 13, 2020)

Attention People! Shoe at HeadieGardens dot com has SUNSHINE DAYDREAM IN STOCK!! Grab while you can!!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 13, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Attention People! Shoe at HeadieGardens dot com has SUNSHINE DAYDREAM IN STOCK!! Grab while you can!!


If Shoe runs out we have plenty of SSDD.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 13, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> Sorry we just received orders from @Schwaggy P , Gage Green, Mass Medical and Bodhi. They are working on the news letter now and it will go out shortly. And we had posted on IG last week that all these things were on route. We honestly were shocked that they all showed up so quick and at the same time. We will try and give a little more notice in the future. Thanks BD


I caught they were en route, but the first info telling what time to expect it, came to me here as opposed to the GLG email update. I still got the information, so it's all good. I still like the way you do business brother, and I'm still shopping you. Got 3 brand new starts of Stardawg(JJ) x 3 Headed Dragon just peeked out of soil too.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 13, 2020)

Hey @Bad Dawg, are you guys restocking the freebie list or adding any new ones by chance? Also, you guys are continuing on the BOGO sale?


----------



## joeko420 (Feb 13, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> The new crosses look nice and all but any ideas if there will be restock of other bodhi gear? Stuff like some of the sold out dla lines? I suppose we will find out soon enough. Feels like christmas, new bodhi drop and rage against the machine tics within 24hrs!
> I mentioned this earlier, do not snooze on the amrita . Amazing expressions in this line. A couple phenos have some dynamic effects. So interesting that im going to try and get my hands on that jalalabad strain that provides the mama for Amrita.


Preach! The pheno I kept has a clean/calming/contentment effect. A joy to use before some tough efforts on the mountain bike!


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 13, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> If Shoe runs out we have plenty of SSDD.


Says out of stock, was the restock just received for tomorrow?


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Feb 13, 2020)

Nu-Be said:


> Here's my *Triangle Kush x Iraqi* testers at day 42F. Sounds like it's getting released this week?
> 
> #1 was the most vigorous in veg and biggest stretcher in flower. Unusual lemon earthy rotten funk coming from her greasy trichs. She makes long wands that should have good nug meat all the way down.
> View attachment 4477758
> ...


Nice job man 

Aghhh man you're in for a treat. That blue cali yo from Stray is amazing. Wished I would have kept my keeper out of my pack. Such great smoke. Slightly purple , greasy bugs that turned really colorful towards the end of the last few weeks in flower. Great blueberry funk. I ran another great strain from him called Rodeo Drive which also was a stunne, the sativa leaning phenos were ok but the indica ones were extremely narcotic. Hoping to acquire more of his gear one day.


----------



## steveydvee (Feb 14, 2020)

Hi all! Just a little update on my seedlings. Popped Soul Mate, Blue Sunshine, Sakura, Time Bandit, GG4 x SSDD, Hollyweed, Guava Wookie, Temple of Apollo. Most have sprouted with some lagging behind. The Soul Mate are showing its vigorous growing nature even during the seedling phase. It also did the same last time I grew it.

The Sakura seeds that came were all small with no notable stripes in them some were even palish white. Seemed very weak to begin with and only one sprouted. May have just got an unlucky pack of duds... I was really looking forward to these as Bubba Kush is a great outdoor plant and finishes quickly.

Gotta stay positive and keep on pushing! Every grow always has its road bumps. Going to be doing a SOG Pheno hunt so lets see what kind of treasures I find! Vegging for 1 month then flower. All organic. Hortilux Blue for Veg and Hortilux HPS for flower. Drip irrigation.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 14, 2020)

steveydvee said:


> Hi all! Just a little update on my seedlings. Popped Soul Mate, Blue Sunshine, Sakura, Time Bandit, GG4 x SSDD, Hollyweed, Guava Wookie, Temple of Apollo. Most have sprouted with some lagging behind. The Soul Mate are showing its vigorous growing nature even during the seedling phase. It also did the same last time I grew it.
> 
> The Sakura seeds that came were all small with no notable stripes in them some were even palish white. Seemed very weak to begin with and only one sprouted. May have just got an unlucky pack of duds... I was really looking forward to these as Bubba Kush is a great outdoor plant and finishes quickly.
> 
> Gotta stay positive and keep on pushing! Every grow always has its road bumps. Going to be doing a SOG Pheno hunt so lets see what kind of treasures I find! Vegging for 1 month then flower. All organic. Hortilux Blue for Veg and Hortilux HPS for flower. Drip irrigation.


24/0 veg light hours ?


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 14, 2020)

not bodhi related but my own cross 38 special

View attachment 4475932
[/QUOTE]


Back in early 90's we came up with a cut we named "38 Special", it was a pheno of OBX Orange Bud X (Cross) it was ready for market in 38 days. single donkey dicks grown in 2 liter bottles cut off and flowered 7 days after clones rooted. Cash cropper for sure. It was a west-coast strain we got from the same people we got the Mendo Purps from. Ah, the old days.
[/QUOTE]
What's the obx orange?we ran an "orange bud" cross in the mid 90s we'd harvest in 42 days. Shit would put grown men down for the count.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 14, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> View attachment 4478326stardwag (corey cut ) x 88g13/hp @8 weeks


Looking good and chunky! Should be a hammer!


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 14, 2020)

Guava wookies comin down tomorrow


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 14, 2020)

Chem D x Sunshine Daydream gonna yield like a mf


----------



## Boosky (Feb 14, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> *New BODHI Valentine’s day drop at GREATLAKES GENETICS
> 
> Buy 1 get 1 free.*
> 
> ...


Slow down Bodhi, I haven’t even dropped my Twin Flame V1 yet! Lol


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 14, 2020)

Dirtysoutherndank said:


> View attachment 4479270
> Guava wookies comin down tomorrow



Damn I wish you lived near by. But you dont lol. All that guava be gone! I'll get my hands on it eventually. TBH your whole room looks good. I'm just real stuck on the guava wookie.. enjoy a job well done!

Happy growing!


----------



## 1977cm (Feb 14, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Slow down Bodhi, I haven’t even dropped my Twin Flame V1 yet! Lol


@Bad Dawg Twin Flame V2 looks interesting. What time is drop today?


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 14, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Damn I wish you lived near by. But you dont lol. All that guava be gone! I'll get my hands on it eventually. TBH your whole room looks good. I'm just real stuck on the guava wookie.. enjoy a job well done!
> 
> Happy growing!


Haha cmon! I'll put up some final pics and numbers as they come down


----------



## Boosky (Feb 14, 2020)

Dirtysoutherndank said:


> View attachment 4479271
> Chem D x Sunshine Daydream gonna yield like a mf


The couple I have had did not yield like yours. Gives me hope for finding one that does since I have four packs of it. Thank you


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 14, 2020)

Boosky said:


> The couple I have had did not yield like yours. Gives me hope for finding one that does since I have four packs of it. Thank you


I popped a pk and every one is just piles of buds flopping all over. Definitely worth a shot again


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 14, 2020)

Looks like JBC got a restock of Sunshine Daydream with their drop too. Showing in stock as of 9:00am EDT. 

I'm now starting to wonder if there was some misunderstanding about the state of SSDD that has been perpetuated by people (including me).


----------



## dopefest (Feb 14, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Looks like JBC got a restock of Sunshine Daydream with their drop too. Showing in stock as of 9:00am EDT.
> 
> I'm now starting to wonder if there was some misunderstanding about the state of SSDD that has been perpetuated by people (including me).


What's the misunderstanding?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 14, 2020)

dopefest said:


> What's the misunderstanding?


 Everyone thought it was "retired" (lost male I think) and everybody was very unhappy about it lol.


----------



## dopefest (Feb 14, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Everyone thought it was "retired" (lost male I think) and everybody was very unhappy about it lol.


I see...wonder what happened then...


----------



## greg nr (Feb 14, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Everyone thought it was "retired" (lost male I think) and everybody was very unhappy about it lol.


Yeah, I thought it was gone as well. Good to see it has resurfaced. Or at least a child that has the same traits and can bear the same name. Didn't that happen with more cowbell?


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 14, 2020)

Anyone have any updated times for the GLG drop?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 14, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Yeah, I thought it was gone as well. Good to see it has resurfaced. Or at least a child that has the same traits and can bear the same name. Didn't that happen with more cowbell?


There's usually a "remix" appended to the name when that happens, at least historically. I suppose maybe Mr. B could have found another bag of them in his seed fridge?



BDGrows said:


> Anyone have any updated times for the GLG drop?


I thought they were toying with a 1-3pm EDT drop. That's as close as I thought I read.


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 14, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Anyone have any updated times for the GLG drop?


It's this afternoon get ready


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 14, 2020)

Dirtysoutherndank said:


> not bodhi related but my own cross 38 special
> 
> View attachment 4475932



Back in early 90's we came up with a cut we named "38 Special", it was a pheno of OBX Orange Bud X (Cross) it was ready for market in 38 days. single donkey dicks grown in 2 liter bottles cut off and flowered 7 days after clones rooted. Cash cropper for sure. It was a west-coast strain we got from the same people we got the Mendo Purps from. Ah, the old days.
[/QUOTE]
What's the obx orange?we ran an "orange bud" cross in the mid 90s we'd harvest in 42 days. Shit would put grown men down for the count.
[/QUOTE]

@Dirtysoutherndank yep, that would be the one... every time I think about that cut I shed a tear inside. Lost that entire setup to a fire from a Sony camcorder charging cable that caught our "security" guy's futon bed on fire... and then the whole building. Luckily we only lost plants and equipment.


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 14, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Back in early 90's we came up with a cut we named "38 Special", it was a pheno of OBX Orange Bud X (Cross) it was ready for market in 38 days. single donkey dicks grown in 2 liter bottles cut off and flowered 7 days after clones rooted. Cash cropper for sure. It was a west-coast strain we got from the same people we got the Mendo Purps from. Ah, the old days.


What's the obx orange?we ran an "orange bud" cross in the mid 90s we'd harvest in 42 days. Shit would put grown men down for the count.
[/QUOTE]

@Dirtysoutherndank yep, that would be the one... every time I think about that cut I shed a tear inside. Lost that entire setup to a fire from a Sony camcorder charging cable that caught our "security" guy's futon bed on fire... and then the whole building. Luckily we only lost plants and equipment.
[/QUOTE]
Jesus man that's nuts! We had it growing in a bunker we dug out under the house in Boulder. Lift up the wood floor hatch and crawl in! I really miss that strain..what a beast! Somehow it got phased out and replaced by the old dj blueberry and white rhino


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 14, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Everyone thought it was "retired" (lost male I think) and everybody was very unhappy about it lol.


The Appalachia male has been dead for a while now. Apparently, Bodhi's been holding onto an old stash of those SSDD seeds that he's dipped into. The packs are on their way to extinction though. Same thing with ASS.


----------



## dopefest (Feb 14, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Anyone have any updated times for the GLG drop?


JBC already did, looks like there's some strains left too...I was lucky because it's out already, had my eye on it and snagged some of the Ranya!


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 14, 2020)

I'd be jumping on those ssdd's if I didn't have 1.5 packs already. Ive been holding on to a cut for over year and I also have some ssdd crosses( really trying to talk myself out of buying another pack lol)


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 14, 2020)

Some cuts of my bodhi stable. Strongest cuts I ever saw. Good genes in his gear.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2020)

Where did I put that Priority Mail envelope?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 14, 2020)

Theseedsource has bodhi also. I like the service from them. Out of Mass I believe. GLG still my
Number one but don’t over look seed source


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2020)

4 cracked Wolf Pack have hit the dirt in blue Solos. Quick and solid towel germ from presumably older seeds.

Appalachia daddy.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 14, 2020)

JNC


Nutbag Poster said:


> The Appalachia male has been dead for a while now. Apparently, Bodhi's been holding onto an old stash of those SSDD seeds that he's dipped into. The packs are on their way to extinction though. Same thing with ASS.
> [/QUOTE
> JBCSeeds has ASS in stock as of 11:30. Just FYI.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Feb 14, 2020)

I used to get bags in Ann Arbor, Michigan in the mid-to-late 90s. That were labeled. (OB X NL #5) Which I was under the understanding that the OB, Orange Bud was the original Skunk #1. And what we were getting were Skunk #1 X Northern Lights #5. The same guy used to call this "The shit that killed Elvis." And then there was a strain released as "The Shit". Listed as Skunk #1 X Afghan. Northern Lights is an afghan. So I'm thinking there is some relation here.

To keep it Bodhi related Here's some More Cowbell. Ready for final cure.

Good luck to everyone on the drop today. I'm broke AF. So I won't be participating.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 14, 2020)

Dirtysoutherndank said:


> View attachment 4479367View attachment 4479368View attachment 4479369View attachment 4479370
> Some cuts of my bodhi stable. Strongest cuts I ever saw. Good genes in his gear.


Love these shots that show the growth pattern! Much more useful than the bud porn for me. Any chance you could edit in some captions for what those plants are?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 14, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> JNC


My bad. I meant to write: JBCSeeds has ASS in stock as of 11:30. Just FYI.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Feb 14, 2020)

Something i don't understand... twin flame v1 was goji bodhi cut x wookie. New "v2" is goji rasp x wookie... so what the differance with the black raspberry ? 

The goji rasp use in the black rasp is suppose to be a F2 with the goji b cut as parent, along with another recessive F2 pheno like the pinesoul or boysenberry. So maybe this new goji rasp in the twin flame v2 is a different goji rasp, maybe another pheno of the goji F1 ? I am confused here, maybe i should ask bodhi directly on breedbay.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## jpdnkstr (Feb 14, 2020)

Everybody must have taken the day off waiting for the drop today.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 14, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> Everybody must have taken the day off waiting for the drop today.


Some are always off..


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 14, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Love these shots that show the growth pattern! Much more useful than the bud porn for me. Any chance you could edit in some captions for what those plants are?


Of course!
Top 2 are Chem D x Sunshine Daydream different phenos. The bud reveg is the purple cookie heavy granola Funk and the last pic is my choice of a guava wookies male kept for possible seed runs..
I'll get more clone pics and post side by sides with the finished budding plants so you can get a good visual


----------



## YardG (Feb 14, 2020)

Appalachian Super Skunk is up on GLG as well.


----------



## joeko420 (Feb 14, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I'd be jumping on those ssdd's if I didn't have 1.5 packs already. Ive been holding on to a cut for over year and I also have some ssdd crosses( really trying to talk myself out of buying another pack lol)


Have two cuts in rotation with a half a pack left. I'll be adding another pack for all obvious reasons!


----------



## Michigan man (Feb 14, 2020)

Time bandit scrog 3 plants 600w day 12 in bud they seemed to stretch a bit but had to raise the light and cut a fan or two cause of drooping and looking sad now they took off and are happy as hell looks like 2 different phenos not sure which leans to the WiFi 43 side or if there are any phenos I should b looking for in this cross anyone have any input ?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 4 cracked Wolf Pack have hit the dirt in blue Solos. Quick and solid towel germ from presumably older seeds.


Nice! You keep popping seeds I have and ones I've planned to pop sooner than later too. Soulmate, Lemon HP, Atonic Apollos, and now Wolfpack. I like your taste as well as the reports.


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 14, 2020)

Well jbc got sunshine daydream think im a just get it from them and no need for no money order bs... But greatlakes did say buy one get one free


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 14, 2020)

And now we wait... Pretty sure itll be at 3 lol


----------



## 1977cm (Feb 14, 2020)

I've read a couple of older threads saying the GLG site crashed on Bodhi drops. Does anyone know if this is true or was it something that got fixed over time?


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 14, 2020)

1977cm said:


> I've read a couple of older threads saying the GLG site crashed on Bodhi drops. Does anyone know if this is true or was it something that got fixed over time?


Last time it did.


----------



## Patrice22 (Feb 14, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> Something i don't understand... twin flame v1 was goji bodhi cut x wookie. New "v2" is goji rasp x wookie... so what the differance with the black raspberry ?
> 
> The goji rasp use in the black rasp is suppose to be a F2 with the goji b cut as parent, along with another recessive F2 pheno like the pinesoul or boysenberry. So maybe this new goji rasp in the twin flame v2 is a different goji rasp, maybe another pheno of the goji F1 ? I am confused here, maybe i should ask bodhi directly on breedbay.


Let us know what he says as I'm intrigued on this one myself. I'm thinking it must be something special for him to release it whilst having so many similar crosses already out.


----------



## 1977cm (Feb 14, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Last time it did.


What happens? unable to order or it freezes type of thing?


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 14, 2020)

1977cm said:


> What happens? unable to order or it freezes type of thing?


you get a DOS because the sites overloaded. Last time the drop was at noon or something like that and basically you couldnt order or login. It unfolded here and on the GLG thread if youre curious


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 14, 2020)

1977cm said:


> What happens? unable to order or it freezes type of thing?


I wouldn't worry so much about a big system crash, but it'll be flooded with traffic and it may be slow to let you in through the overloaded connections.

edit: BD beat me by a hair


----------



## joeko420 (Feb 14, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> And now we wait... Pretty sure itll be at 3 lol


Bodhi must have hit GLG with more packs then they can count. What a nice problem to have


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 14, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> Bodhi must have hit GLG with more packs then they can count. What a nice problem to have


I figure with 13 new strains along with restocking of old ones, theyre probably sorting like 500+ packs from just bodhi alone. GLG got hit with like 2 other breeders as well so theyre probably dealing with a LOT of beans. And GLG is a mom n pop type operation; which is one of the reason I like em so much.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> Bodhi must have hit GLG with more packs then they can count. What a nice problem to have


I know about having more than I have time to plant..but, I dream of having more than I can count.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 14, 2020)

Welp, looks like 3pm is also not the drop time haha.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Welp, looks like 3pm is also not the drop time haha.


I've been refreshing my page about every 60 seconds lol


----------



## greg nr (Feb 14, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Welp, looks like 3pm is also not the drop time haha.


they have been adding new stuff all afternoon, just not the newest stuff. Mostly restocks. SSDD, ASS, Space Monkey, etc. Lots of strains added. Just not the really new stuff.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 14, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Welp, looks like 3pm is also not the drop time haha.


Damn, @BDGrows you're on some serious mission! You seem extra motivated. I'd love to know what you're hunting but I'll let you keep your secrets for now. 

I'm honestly thinking I might sit this one out but I've still got the popcorn popping. The anticipation is fun by itself.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2020)

greg nr said:


> they have been adding new stuff all afternoon, just not the newest stuff. Mostly restocks. SSDD, ASS, Space Monkey, etc. Lots of strains added. Just not the really new stuff.


I've noticed the new arrivals list growing too.


----------



## Judio_gardens (Feb 14, 2020)

I love it, at least I know I not alone with this sickness. You guys are just as crazy as I am . I love the suspense of the bodhi drops


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2020)

Judio_gardens said:


> I love it, at least I know I not alone with this sickness. You guys are just as crazy as I am . I love the suspense of the bodhi drops


I'm expecting pay tax rerurn deposit today or tomorrow..so I'm watching my bank too, and hoping when the drop happens I can get my choices before they're gone. High tension at my house right now, I better light a bowl.


----------



## 1977cm (Feb 14, 2020)

First time trying to get in on a Bodhi drop. Crazy. Been trying for 3 days for the same pack. lol


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2020)

1977cm said:


> First time trying to get in on a Bodhi drop. Crazy. Been trying for 3 days for the same pack. lol


I hope you get what you're after!


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2020)

1977cm said:


> First time trying to get in on a Bodhi drop. Crazy. Been trying for 3 days for the same pack. lol


I've missed some stuff, and I'm sure I'll miss more. I try to make sure to enough $ to have multiple choices and options for the drops and BOGO sales.


----------



## 1977cm (Feb 14, 2020)

Siam Space Probe. tried on BDSC, Headies and JBC. think it might be the "one" this drop first one gone every time so far


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2020)

1977cm said:


> Siam Space Probe. tried on BDSC, Headies and JBC. think it might be the "one" this drop first one gone every time so far


I'm after that one too, and others. I bet I'll miss it lol
My return is in the bank yet..


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm after that one too, and others. I bet I'll miss it lol
> My return is in the bank yet..


Correction: isn't in the bank


----------



## 1977cm (Feb 14, 2020)

I've been lucky enough to snag 3 God's Paintbrush in the last two days with the hopes of maybe finding a trade for what I missed when the time comes. keeping at least one for myself. LOL


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2020)

1977cm said:


> I've been lucky enough to snag 3 God's Paintbrush in the last two days with the hopes of maybe finding a trade for what I missed when the time comes. keeping at least one for myself. LOL


Right on. I just worked out a trade this morning, my 6 Goldstar x Snow Lotus for 6 Jungle Spice. Now, just to ship and recieve.


----------



## 1977cm (Feb 14, 2020)

Nice! I'm always interested in getting into auction or trades but I am in Canada and that can be a pain in the ass at times


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2020)

1977cm said:


> Nice! I'm always interested in getting into auction or trades but I am in Canada and that can be a pain in the ass at times


Yeah, I'm not ready for the auctions lol


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2020)

1977cm said:


> Nice! I'm always interested in getting into auction or trades but I am in Canada and that can be a pain in the ass at times


It's my first trade online, to someone I've not met. I hope their intentions are honorable.


----------



## 1977cm (Feb 14, 2020)

Thats always a concern. I would assume if specifically looking for Bodhi gear they would have to be half decent. But you know how assumptions work


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 14, 2020)

Gotta say, I'm not crazy about this "seed scalping" mentality. If you're not planning to "go to the show", save the tickets for the true fans.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2020)

1977cm said:


> Thats always a concern. I would assume if specifically looking for Bodhi gear they would have to be half decent. But you know how assumptions work


Well if you happen to get that SSP in quanity and I miss it, maybe we can work some trade.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Gotta say, I'm not crazy about this "seed scalping" mentality.


That's why I don't do auctions. If I miss something, I may get lucky enough to find good people willing to share and trade. If I go to an auction, I'd have to pay way more than I can afford.


----------



## pipes760 (Feb 14, 2020)

GO GET EM!!!


----------



## joeko420 (Feb 14, 2020)

lol so much already gone! FUCK!


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 14, 2020)

pipes760 said:


> GO GET EM!!!


FeelsWeirdMan. Not how I expecting it to go, but guess the universe holds the answers. Siam is already gone, hope we see some F2's.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 14, 2020)

I’m just waiting for the freebies to upload.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 14, 2020)

Buying strictly for trade bait isn't ideal either IMO. I just passed on Purple Sunshine and Tk/Iraq. I've passed on Nierikas in the past. Hope you all grow and enjoy the ones I DIDN'T buy because I didn't want to be greedy. 

correction: not Purple sunshine...Sunshine Kush
edit: I'd like to walk this back a bit. Buying for trading isn't so bad. And I sound like a bit of a prick patting myself on the back. Feel free to ignore this one.


----------



## joeko420 (Feb 14, 2020)

Was impressed by how many people jumped on these seeds without a formal announcement. 

Tried checkout twice to find a seed pack no longer available.

Ended up with:

Twin Flame V2
Sunshine Kush
SS015 Rajasthani Space Probe
Free Soul Mate - LOVE this cross.
Free Granola Funk Remix
Free GG4 X SSDD

Think I'll circle back and grab a pack of SSDD and something else.


----------



## 1977cm (Feb 14, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Buying strictly for trade bait isn't ideal either IMO.


I've traded anything as far as seeds in my life. I'm kind of new to this. Was panicking trying to get space probe and found them and grabbed them as a GET SOMETHING WHILE YOU CAN mentality. I'm not out to burn anyone man. Just jumped on the Bodhi train and its been a wild week to say the least. Missed the space probe again on GLG.


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 14, 2020)

Chem D x SSDD .body odor. Herbs. Chem..


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Feb 14, 2020)

Timing is just not my thing lately...first time in 2 weeks i've been able to bring myself to read through the Bodhi thread, find out there's a new drop TODAY, and it's got the tk x iraq that i've been hoping gets released. Aaaaaaaand it's already out of stock everywhere.  Hopefully there will be a restock for the 4/20 promos!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 14, 2020)

1977cm said:


> I've traded anything as far as seeds in my life. I'm kind of new to this. Was panicking trying to get space probe and found them and grabbed them as a GET SOMETHING WHILE YOU CAN mentality. I'm not out to burn anyone man. Just jumped on the Bodhi train and its been a wild week to say the least. Missed the space probe again on GLG.


I'm sorry. I suppose I'm being a little preachy and playing self-deputized karma police (that may be a karma offense in itself). Just throwing out some food for thought I suppose. I've definitely hoarded plenty with that get it while you can philosophy... I think that's wise strategy. I totally relate to the excitement and fever and I've gone out of control a couple of times with these drops. I DO at least hope to grow out every last seed I've purchased. I'm trying to sort out how that's feasible but it's my intention anyway. This is my first success with moderation. Welcome to Bodhi! It's a pretty addictive thing. 

Edit: This sentiment applies to you too @mawasmada Love your strategy too...we think very similarly with genetics it seems.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Feb 14, 2020)

Whoever missed out on Sunshine Kush, The Seed Source dot com, still has 9 packs available...


----------



## steveydvee (Feb 14, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> 24/0 veg light hours ?


18 / 6 t5 for seedlings


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 14, 2020)

Damn, I got everything I wanted but the freebie's werent BOGO when I got em so I missed out on the Chem Kessey and NLx88g13


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 14, 2020)

Trainwreck , Kesey. I’m content.


----------



## steveydvee (Feb 14, 2020)

Could anyone suggest any of the new Bodhi releases with shorter flowering times and higher yields? I’m not too familiar with most of these strains, thanks!!


----------



## YardG (Feb 14, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Damn, I got everything I wanted but the freebie's werent BOGO when I got em so I missed out on the Chem Kessey and NLx88g13


Ah, maybe that's what happened to me too... I logged in from a room with a so-so internet connection, grabbed the three things I wanted, and it looked like I only got 1 freebie, so I selected something and hit order. After the fact I second-guessed myself and thought maybe it was the internet connection - but maybe I just ran up against the same thing you did. I did message them to request that if I was due an additional freebie, to just choose whatever, but sounds like everything was correct. Took advantage of BOGO when it was last offered so really can't complain (also, GLG is generous in general, I'm sure in the end it will all break to my advantage).


----------



## 1977cm (Feb 14, 2020)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Timing is just not my thing lately...first time in 2 weeks i've been able to bring myself to read through the Bodhi thread, find out there's a new drop TODAY, and it's got the tk x iraq that i've been hoping gets released. Aaaaaaaand it's already out of stock everywhere.  Hopefully there will be a restock for the 4/20 promos!


Speakeasy will be dropping it soon. Last SeedBank to drop that I know of.


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 14, 2020)

I got in on it, why with so much seeds I already have...Great deal as why

I got sunshine daydream with cosmic serpent freebie....Im from where the blood weed is from and grew up smoking the pure bloods and never managed to get myself a pure cut so im a give it a try


----------



## 1977cm (Feb 14, 2020)

Does anyone have an Idea of what flower time might be on Purple Kush or purple wookie v3?
Thanks


----------



## joeko420 (Feb 14, 2020)

Like other said, the Chem Kesey and NL#2 x 88G13HP freebies weren't listed at the jump.

Went back and ordered a pack of Chem D Hashplant, SSDD, then snagged a Kesey and NL2.

I'll be content until the 4/20 sale 

Edit: Still 10 packs of Kesey left at GLG. No NL#2.


----------



## 1977cm (Feb 14, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I suppose I'm being a little preachy and playing self-deputized karma police (that may be a karma offense in itself). Just throwing out some food for thought I suppose. I've definitely hoarded plenty with that get it while you can philosophy... I think that's wise strategy. I totally relate to the excitement and fever and I've gone out of control a couple of times with these drops. I DO at least hope to grow out every last seed I've purchased. I'm trying to sort out how that's feasible but it's my intention anyway. This is my first success with moderation. Welcome to Bodhi! It's a pretty addictive thing.


Thank you. And thanks for the reply. Don't get me wrong I'm extremely passionate about growing my own meds. I've been doing it for almost 30 years. Just new to The Instagram, forums type of thing. A lot of politics going on I'm not aware of and one of the reasons I decided to try to get in on the Bodhi thing is there seems to be a real community of people that work with his gear being tight. I'm not sure if I would be able to grow the seeds I've collected in the last year with my license in this lifetime. lol. I like the idea that I'm preserving them and keeping them safe just not sure for what or who?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 14, 2020)

1977cm said:


> Thank you. And thanks for the reply. Don't get me wrong I'm extremely passionate about growing my own meds. I've been doing it for almost 30 years. Just new to The Instagram, forums type of thing. A lot of politics going on I'm not aware of and one of the reasons I decided to try to get in on the Bodhi thing is there seems to be a real community of people that work with his gear being tight. I'm not sure if I would be able to grow the seeds I've collected in the last year with my license in this lifetime. lol. I like the idea that I'm preserving them and keeping them safe just not sure for what or who?


Right on, man. Totally agree. I was being a bit of a sourpuss and more than a bit hypocritical. I'm truly excited for people who got their cool stuff... I'm coming to the end of my manic shopping phase and I've pretty much covered every base I ever dreamed of. I can be all preachy now.  It is a really nice crew here... hop on in.


----------



## 710slickxx (Feb 14, 2020)

Can someone explain to me what the deal is with the space probes and why i can never buy em? Whats the ss0 thing?


----------



## Hawkeyes7117 (Feb 14, 2020)

JBC release was sooo smooth. Doing in the middle of the night was a great idea. All the casuals aren't awake then and the die hards can get what they want.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 14, 2020)

Went with dazzleberry and the Rajasthani prober with the cosmic serpent freebie. Wasn't sure on the thais flowering times so that was the only reason I passed on it. Not sure about this Rajasthani either but me thinks this one may be a sleeper amidst the prober rush. Saw the Nigerian probe was restocked so maybe they pop up on 420 .Currently have a pack going and they are vigorous


----------



## 1977cm (Feb 14, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Right on, man. I was being a bit of a sourpuss and a tiny bit hypocritical. I'm honestly pretty excited for people who got some cool stuff. It is a really nice crew here... hop on in.
> [/QUOTE Thanks again. I bought a few packs today that I want to learn about. Spending my Valentines evening doing dab's and reading up on the ladies Ill be spending the next year with. (and the males too) LOL. I decided to go with some stuff that was older that I could research a bit so not going into a grow completely blind. Picked a few Appalachian crosses crosses as I've read in the forums B has lost the male. Figured good start as they will be gone soon and can get newer stuff later. picked up A.S.S. and SSDD. Bought DLA 4 and Cherry Queen a couple days Earlier and it all started with ordering a Hoody and getting Tres Dawg X Wookie. Figured these are "safer" bets to get started on with Bodhi. Save the Paintbrush for down the road a bit.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 14, 2020)

Nice picks and strategy @1977cm . DLA4 and ASS were two I grabbed in one buying frenzy and Cherry Queen has always looked intriguing loo.


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 14, 2020)

Yea that purple kush cross was sold out too fast


----------



## 710slickxx (Feb 14, 2020)

Bump on the space probe question?


----------



## Boosky (Feb 14, 2020)

Dirtysoutherndank said:


> What's the obx orange?we ran an "orange bud" cross in the mid 90s we'd harvest in 42 days. Shit would put grown men down for the count.


@Dirtysoutherndank yep, that would be the one... every time I think about that cut I shed a tear inside. Lost that entire setup to a fire from a Sony camcorder charging cable that caught our "security" guy's futon bed on fire... and then the whole building. Luckily we only lost plants and equipment.
[/QUOTE]
Jesus man that's nuts! We had it growing in a bunker we dug out under the house in Boulder. Lift up the wood floor hatch and crawl in! I really miss that strain..what a beast! Somehow it got phased out and replaced by the old dj blueberry and white rhino
[/QUOTE]
I got orange bud(we called it Orange Crush) from Boulder in the 90’s.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 14, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Yea that purple kush cross was sold out too fast


I never saw the v3 purple kush come on line. I did grab the sunshine kush and tk blends. 

Now I just need to live to about 140 to grow out my bhodi safe.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 14, 2020)

Managed to pick up the Purple Diesel x SSDD and the TK x Iraq. Got all the stuff I wanted, but sadly missed out on the Chem Kessey; win some ya lose some but im overall happy


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 14, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> Can someone explain to me what the deal is with the space probes and why i can never buy em? Whats the ss0 thing?


So far, they've been released in pretty small batches and they've sold out almost immediately. They're crosses of exotic landraces that you don't find very often... gets people fired up. I think the SS stands for supernatural selections.


----------



## YardG (Feb 14, 2020)

Does anyone have any info about the Petrolia Headstash from Bodhi? Obviously it's from Reef, but what year is it from, roughly, et cetera?

I know the basic story, so I'm good on that part, still sitting on a pack of Petrolia Headstash I bought from RMS ~2006 waiting for the right time to pop them.


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 14, 2020)

YardG said:


> Does anyone have any info about the Petrolia Headstash from Bodhi? Obviously it's from Reef, but what year is it from, roughly, et cetera?
> 
> I know the basic story, so I'm good on that part, still sitting on a pack of Petrolia Headstash I bought from RMS ~2006 waiting for the right time to pop them.


Bodhi has posted about it on Instagram during one of the previous sales if no one knows of the top of their heads.


----------



## YardG (Feb 14, 2020)

Thanks, I'll go digging for it!


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 14, 2020)

YardG said:


> Thanks, I'll go digging for it!


I thought he talked about it more, there may be another post. Surely someone knows though, good luck!


__
http://instagr.am/p/BuDI45onXnW/


----------



## jp68 (Feb 14, 2020)

Kinda stoked I grabbed that Rajasthani probe. Guessing it will be a fruity mango hashy cross but what do I know. These things are always a leap of faith wondering whats gonna show up


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 14, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Kinda stoked I grabbed that Rajasthani probe. Guessing it will be a fruity mango hashy cross but what do I know. These things are always a leap of faith wondering whats gonna show up


I think Bamboodan grew it out as a tester and you can find pics and info on it if you find his IG account. He probably has some pollen chucks of this rare stuff under his new seed label. Might be a way for people to grab the SS packs and mix ups if you didn't catch the original.

Nierika = heirlooms 
Supernatural Selections = f1 crosses (heirloom x heirloom). TK got heirloom status probably bc it's so badass + no one seems to know the real origin of TK so it could be an heirloom. 

I say heirlooms over landrace because I doubt there are any true landraces around.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Feb 14, 2020)

Anyone know the skinny on the diablo og used in the devils Hashplant? I can think of at least two possibilities that go by diablo; theres some next gen joint and, I think, a ghost s1 that goes by diablo og.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Feb 14, 2020)

Updated my Bodhi list with today purchases

89 Sensi Seeds NL5 noof x BCSC NL5
89 Sensi Seeds NL5 noof x Malawi Gold
AC/DC x OMG
Apollo 11 f3
Apollo 13 x Snow Lotus
Appalachian Super Skunk
Barefoot Doctor
Big Sur Holy Bud
Bingo Pajamas
Black Raspberry
Black Lotus
Black Triangle
Blockhead BX
Blue Sunshine
Blue Tara
Blueberry Hill
Blueberry Temple
Cali Yo
Celestial Citron
Chem 91 JB x Snow Lotus
Cherry Hashplant
Chocolate Trip f2
Cobra Lips
Dank Sanatra
Dirty Hashplant
Dragons Blood Hashplant f4
Dream Beaver
Dream Lotus
Elphinstone
Fantasy Island
Field Trip
Flo (Colorado Cut) x SSDD
GG4 x Apollo 11
GG4 x SSDD
Goji Lights
Goji OG
Goji OG b cut x SSDD
Golden Road
Good Medicine
Gooey Meds
Guava Hashplant
Headtrip
Heavenly Hashplant
Hindu Hashplant
Jabbas Stash
Jungle Spice
Kalifornia
Kodama
LA Wookie
Landos Stash
Lazy lightning
Lemon Penetration
Lions Milk
Little Blessings 2
Love Triangle
Mango Hashplant
Moontang
Mothers Milk
Nepali OG x Good Medicine
Northern Lights #2 x 88G13HP
Orange Sunshine
Phone Home
Pink Lotus
Pillow Book
Prayer Tower Sativa
Pure Kush Suge x Uzbekistani Hashplant
Purple Lotus
Purple Star
Purple Wookie
Secret Chief
Silver Mountain
Snow Leopard
Snow Queen
Snow Temple
Snow Wookie
Solos Stash
Sour Butter x 88G13HP
Sour Diesel Mix Pack
Space Cake
Space Nectar
Space Monkey
Stardawg x Goji OG f3
Star Flight Guava
Stinky Unicorn
Strange Brew
Strawberry Blockhead x Aruba
Sunshine 4
Sunshine Daydream
Sunshine Kush
Super Silver Haze x White Gold BX1
Super Silver Yo Mama
Super Snow Lotus
Terpenao
Thai Shine x Snow Lotus
The Fuzz
Time Bandit
Tiger Mountain
White Lotus
White Sunshine
Wolfpack
Wookie Hashplant
Yogi
Zuvuya


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 14, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Updated my Bodhi list with today purchases
> 
> 89 Sensi Seeds NL5 noof x BCSC NL5
> 89 Sensi Seeds NL5 noof x Malawi Gold
> ...


Bruh, where do you live, can I come visit, do you want to make any trades??


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 14, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Updated my Bodhi list with today purchases
> 
> 89 Sensi Seeds NL5 noof x BCSC NL5
> 89 Sensi Seeds NL5 noof x Malawi Gold
> ...


You win


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 14, 2020)

If anybody has a pack of Black Afghan that they would be willing to trade hit me up in a PM. I will "overtrade" for it...


----------



## YardG (Feb 14, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> You win


Puts a person's seedpurchasing habits in perspective. 

Well done!


----------



## maurostu04 (Feb 14, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Kinda stoked I grabbed that Rajasthani probe. Guessing it will be a fruity mango hashy cross but what do I know. These things are always a leap of faith wondering whats gonna show up


I also grabbed me a pack. Its ginger ale with lots of eucalyptus. But the high is where it shines


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 14, 2020)

I am still really confused about this and it looks like i missed out on some things.
Greatlakes, seedsource, and JBC. Is there anywhere else that is part of this?
I was hoping to get some tk x iraq but I already cant find that.

I did manage to grab some sunshine kush. Very surprised I was able to get some of that.
I am also looking at grabbing some twin flame v2 and some devil's hashplant from GLG.
possibly some pillow book.. anyone got input on any of these 3?

also, how does the GLG bogo work? are they just random packs? i dont see a list


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Feb 14, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Bruh, where do you live, can I come visit, do you want to make any trades??


I live in Canada and I normally trade for Bodhi packs more so than trade my Bodhi packs


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Feb 14, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> I am still really confused about this and it looks like i missed out on some things.
> Greatlakes, seedsource, and JBC. Is there anywhere else that is part of this?
> I was hoping to get some tk x iraq but I already cant find that.
> 
> ...


I think there's a drop down list of freebies when you checkout.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 14, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> I think there's a drop down list of freebies when you checkout.


They upgraded their site. It actually tells you how many packs of freebies there are of each strain (if you're talking about GLG) and you scroll now. JBCSeeds just has a list.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Feb 14, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> They upgraded their site. It actually tells you how many packs of freebies there are of each strain (if you're talking about GLG) and you scroll now. JBCSeeds just has a list.


Yes, and at JBC you just put your freebies in the comment box.


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 14, 2020)

I managed the sunshine kush from TSS, there were a couple left when I just placed my order.
Yeah im trying to decide on my free ones from GLG now.
Im going to go ahead and also get
Twin Flame v2
Devil's Hashplant
Pillow Book
I have Soraya and Dread Bread x SSDD picked as my free packs.. cant decide on the last one.

Ended up picking Terpenado as it sounds absolutely delicious from its lineage.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 14, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> I managed the sunshine kush from TSS, there were a couple left when I just placed my order.
> Yeah im trying to decide on my free ones from GLG now.
> Im going to go ahead and also get
> Twin Flame v2
> ...


Theres some fire pics out there of the terpenado; I dont think you will be disappointed with that one!


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 14, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Theres some fire pics out there of the terpenado; I dont think you will be disappointed with that one!


This is my first bodhi grab so I had a pretty difficult time making my selections. The only thing I really knew that I wanted was some kind of goji cross and after hearing about it, the sunshine kush. I ended up looking up most of the strains that sounded appealing to me and looking at family trees.
Really excited to get these and now I have the tough decision of which one to grow first. I'll likely be making my own fem seeds of a few of them.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 14, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> This is my first bodhi grab so I had a pretty difficult time making my selections. The only thing I really knew that I wanted was some kind of goji cross and after hearing about it, the sunshine kush. I ended up looking up most of the strains that sounded appealing to me and looking at family trees.
> Really excited to get these and now I have the tough decision of which one to grow first. I'll likely be making my own fem seeds of a few of them.


Honestly, I think that a majority of stuff Bodhi puts out wont disappoint. It just depends on specifically what you're wanting. For example, I personally really like Indicas (the narcotic stoney baloney type), so a SSH wouldnt be my forte. But I say confidently that if I did grow his SSH, it wouldnt be a waste of time or space.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 14, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Honestly, I think that a majority of stuff Bodhi puts out wont disappoint. It just depends on specifically what you're wanting. For example, I personally really like Indicas (the narcotic stoney baloney type), so a SSH wouldnt be my forte. But I say confidently that if I did grow his SSH, it wouldnt be a waste of time or space.


fact. I've grown SSDD, Jabbas, Blueberry Mountain, (congo x kashmir) x wookie. All top notch. I have dank sinatra, lucky charms (smoked this, awesome stuff), nl5 in veg. I just popped a Jabbas s1.


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 14, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Honestly, I think that a majority of stuff Bodhi puts out wont disappoint. It just depends on specifically what you're wanting. For example, I personally really like Indicas (the narcotic stoney baloney type), so a SSH wouldnt be my forte. But I say confidently that if I did grow his SSH, it wouldnt be a waste of time or space.


I am pretty much the same, I usually stay on the indica shelves of the dispensary when I go. I love the mind eraser couch lock narcotic effect but I have a pretty wide range of issues so I've been trying to branch out a little. 
I have yet to try a purple/grape, kush, or og that I didnt like. Current dispensary bags are Hash plant and headband.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 14, 2020)

No Chem Kesey. Sad day


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 14, 2020)

Boosky said:


> No Chem Kesey. Sad day


JBC still has it if you're dying for it. BTGO though.


----------



## Patrice22 (Feb 15, 2020)

Ffs had sunshine kush in my basket but it got stolen out. What's the point in having a basket if someone else can take it by checking out earlier?. I'd love to know the percentage of these seeds that actually get grown, I know it's mostly jealousy on my part but I hate seeing these massive lists people have.


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 15, 2020)

Patrice22 said:


> Ffs had sunshine kush in my basket but it got stolen out. What's the point in having a basket if someone else can take it by checking out earlier?. I'd love to know the percentage of these seeds that actually get grown, I know it's mostly jealousy on my part but I hate seeing these massive lists people have.


They collect it like garbage pail kid cards......Really expensive ones...I wanted sunshine kush too...The moment the mailman delivers my seeds is the moment I begin germination


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 15, 2020)

I would say it's more the seed addiction. Wanting to buy vs. actually buying. I've put stuff in the cart and talked myself out of it. I always was "saving it for later"...The addiction is real. I haven't bought seeds in a year. I quit cigs 10 years ago. That was hard, this maybe the hardest cause I'm legal.


----------



## steveydvee (Feb 15, 2020)

Can anyone recommend me 2 heavy yielding fast finishing strain??


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 15, 2020)

Hope to see some Jack brought back into crosses for whatever future drops this year. Either way , it’s going to be a seed popping adventure this year.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Feb 15, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> JBC still has it if you're dying for it. BTGO though.


Still available to buy from Attitude.


----------



## Hawkeyes7117 (Feb 15, 2020)

steveydvee said:


> Can anyone recommend me 2 heavy yielding fast finishing strain??


I would recommend Heavenly Hashplant, Sakura, Deep Line Alchemy(DLA) 7, or Master Hashplant. I would definitely recommend getting the freebie NL5 x 88G13/HP


----------



## Craigson (Feb 15, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> If anybody has a pack of Black Afghan that they would be willing to trade hit me up in a PM. I will "overtrade" for it...


Like DLA2? (Dab black afghan x 88g13hp)
One of the very hardest to find.
Ill let u know if Insee one


----------



## Craigson (Feb 15, 2020)

Aright, got sucked in lol

After those pics of Herer HP a couple days ago Im surprised ppl arent clearing it off the shelves. Wish I could afford like 10pks of it to hunt


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Feb 15, 2020)

Hey , what is the pheno description of wookie 14? Want to know what to expect from the lemon wookie v2. Luckily the pack I wanted on the drop was a plenty for all. That Spirit Train sounds like some great stash.


----------



## Hawkeyes7117 (Feb 15, 2020)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> Hey , what is the pheno description of wookie 14? Want to know what to expect from the lemon wookie v2. Luckily the pack I wanted on the drop was a plenty for all. That Spirit Train sounds like some great stash.


I thought Lemon Wookie had Wookie15 in it but maybe I’m wrong. Either way Wookie15 is Lavender x Appalachia. Which is (Super Skunk x Big Skunk Korean x Afghan Hawaiian) X (Green Crack x Tres Dawg). She smells like you just ripped your hand down a lavender vine and added a nose tingling sour note to it.

Tres Dawg is (Chem Dawg x Double Dawg) and Double Dawg is (Chem Dawg x Afghani #1) x Chem Dawg.
I get a lot of purplish/blackish/reddish fan leaves from the phenos of Wookie15, but many times the buds are greenish. Just depends what's it's crossed to.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Feb 15, 2020)

Hawkeyes7117 said:


> I thought Lemon Wookie had Wookie15 in it but maybe I’m wrong. Either way Wookie15 is Lavender x Appalachia. Which is (Super Skunk x Big Skunk Korean x Afghan Hawaiian) X (Green Crack x Tres Dawg). She smells like you just ripped your hand down a lavender vine and added a nose tingling sour note to it.
> 
> Tres Dawg is (Chem Dawg x Double Dawg) and Double Dawg is (Chem Dawg x Afghani #1).
> I get a lot of purplish/blackish/reddish fan leaves from the phenos of Wookie15, but many times the buds are greenish. Just depends what's it's crossed to.


You are correct, I stand corrected , i was confusing that with another cross. So I guess my question should be what are the characteristics of the wookie 15?


----------



## greg nr (Feb 15, 2020)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> Hey , what is the pheno description of wookie 14? Want to know what to expect from the lemon wookie v2. Luckily the pack I wanted on the drop was a plenty for all. That Spirit Train sounds like some great stash.


You can check here... https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 15, 2020)

Here's what I got from Mrs B about the Wookies:

Wookies

wookie 7 (grapefruit lavender) female
wookie 4 (berry lavender) female
wookie 15 (male version of 7)
wookie 11 (male version of 4)
wookie 25 (super potent)
wookie 41 (big fusion)
wookie 5 (?)
wookie 8. (?)


That was a while ago, #5 & 8 were in review, don't know if they ever made it out!


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Feb 15, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Here's what I got from Mrs B about the Wookies:
> 
> Wookies
> 
> ...


Much appreciated


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 15, 2020)

TSS has 2 packs of sunshine kush left




__





StackPath






theseedsource.com





EDIT: annnddd theyre gone there now too.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 15, 2020)

Also pretty stoked that Bodhi put more ASS out there; snagged a pack of that too! Cant get enough of that ASS


----------



## Blueberry bref (Feb 15, 2020)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Timing is just not my thing lately...first time in 2 weeks i've been able to bring myself to read through the Bodhi thread, find out there's a new drop TODAY, and it's got the tk x iraq that i've been hoping gets released. Aaaaaaaand it's already out of stock everywhere.  Hopefully there will be a restock for the 4/20 promos!


You also might have some luck stalking down that cross from strayfox too. Different iraqi male but same seed lot.


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 15, 2020)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> You are correct, I stand corrected , i was confusing that with another cross. So I guess my question should be what are the characteristics of the wookie 15?


There's still going to be alot of variations with wookies 15. Everyone I have is different. Overall an awesome breeding male. Some good bright sour notes and lots of herbal smells. I'm harvesting some guava wookie today stick around for some pics and a weight check


----------



## jp68 (Feb 15, 2020)

maurostu04 said:


> I also grabbed me a pack. Its ginger ale with lots of eucalyptus. But the high is where it shines


Thanks for the info .Any idea on timeline for the Rajasthani? Have a whole pack of vigorous Nigerian probes close to sexing. Cant wait to see what pops up there. If theres keepers in the nigerians the Rajasthani pack imay have to wait Was on the hunt for sativas and I think I got it covered for the year with this last rd of purchases.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 15, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> I think Bamboodan grew it out as a tester and you can find pics and info on it if you find his IG account. He probably has some pollen chucks of this rare stuff under his new seed label. Might be a way for people to grab the SS packs and mix ups if you didn't catch the original.
> 
> Nierika = heirlooms
> Supernatural Selections = f1 crosses (heirloom x heirloom). TK got heirloom status probably bc it's so badass + no one seems to know the real origin of TK so it could be an heirloom.
> ...


scoured insta and finally found a link to bamboo and couldn't load the page as in maybe he took it down


----------



## Hawkeyes7117 (Feb 15, 2020)

Does anybody know what the website is that you can trade, buy and sell new and used packs of seeds? I was hoping to score some old unavailable Bodhi gear and can't remember what the site was.


----------



## ChocoKush (Feb 15, 2020)

Hawkeyes7117 said:


> Does anybody know what the website is that you can trade, buy and sell new and used packs of seeds? I was hoping to score some old unavailable Bodhi gear and can't remember what the site was.


strainly is a good place


----------



## Hawkeyes7117 (Feb 15, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> strainly is a good place


That's what was, I just couldn't remember the name. Thank you @ChocoKush


----------



## Craigson (Feb 15, 2020)

Hawkeyes7117 said:


> Does anybody know what the website is that you can trade, buy and sell new and used packs of seeds? I was hoping to score some old unavailable Bodhi gear and can't remember what the site was.


I have some older packs im trying to move too. DM me and I can get u a list

Cheers


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 15, 2020)

Dirtysoutherndank said:


> There's still going to be alot of variations with wookies 15. Everyone I have is different. Overall an awesome breeding male. Some good bright sour notes and lots of herbal smells. I'm harvesting some guava wookie today stick around for some pics and a weight check



Guava stardawg x wookies 15


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 15, 2020)

jp68 said:


> scoured insta and finally found a link to bamboo and couldn't load the page as in maybe he took it down




__
http://instagr.am/p/B78-CM8h9Xe/


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Feb 15, 2020)

Greetings fellow Bodhi Heads,

Today we are reviewing *SKY LOTUS* _(Skywalker OG x Snow Lotus)._

Popped 5 seeds, got 3 females. Vegged 20 days and flowered for 63 days, approx. under 90 days from germination to harvest. Used a 600 watt cheap ass Amazon LED light and still turned out decent. I like to have several small plants so i can run multiple varieties at once. Call it a Bodhi Sampler if you will.

Pheno1) Based on my knowledge I would say this pheno leans towards the Snow Lotus (Afgooey side), grew a single stalk (untopped) with a thick coating of trichomes and light peach-colored hairs. Enchanting aromas of rich tropical hash with a slightly peppery, gassy exhale with lingering notes of tropical/kiwi hash. Top notch terpenes. A lovely head high engulfs the user after a couple tokes and after 2 hours settles into a mellow overall body buzz. 

Pheno 2) A short multi-headed bonsai bush with narrow, more sativa-style leaves. Smelled like sharp fruit while growing but evolved into a strong, freshly dug forest floor, mossy/earthy with heavy fuel tones. Tastes like someone spilled kerosene on a pile of dirt and woodchips; very earthy fuel flavors. A potent smoke, hits hard on the body with instant relaxation and loose legs, like a double shot of strong whiskey. The mind becomes slow and lethargic, not an active buzz, better suited for a rainy day smoke.

Pheno 3) Grew long and lanky like a textbook OG kush with dense ping pong ball-sized nugs up and down the stems. Lowest yielder but it was in the back corner with low light levels on the bottom half of the plant. The terps made up for the lack of yield however...fucking lip-smacking, mouth coating Sour Diesel flavor. Smelled extremely skunky and sour upon opening the jar, then saturates your palette with sour earthy gasoline fumes. Very strong smoke as well, a happy heady euphoria that comes on fast, makes the user almost uncomfortably high for the first 5-10 mins then settles into a nice floaty feeling. A crowd favorite among friends, this sour flower is a keeper for sure and could be epic if cultivated by a more skilled grower. 

A great cultivar overall, will definitely run again when i get a better set-up.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 15, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B78-CM8h9Xe/


Well stoked I grabbed a pack. Still cant link into his page or a tag for it but this will do


----------



## maurostu04 (Feb 15, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Thanks for the info .Any idea on timeline for the Rajasthani? Have a whole pack of vigorous Nigerian probes close to sexing. Cant wait to see what pops up there. If theres keepers in the nigerians the Rajasthani pack imay have to wait Was on the hunt for sativas and I think I got it covered for the year with this last rd of purchases.


11 weeks for the Kashmir pheno and 12-14 for the Rajasthani


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 15, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Well stoked I grabbed a pack. Still cant link into his page or a tag for it but this will do


here's a link to his page. you can probably view it on the desktop version if you don't have the app.





__





@CannabisPartisan_Genetics (@bamboodan) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 15, 2020)

maurostu04 said:


> 11 weeks for the Kashmir pheno and 12-14 for the Rajasthani


That's a long time to flower but it sounds phenomenal. Who wouldn't want to smoke herb that tastes like ginger ale?


----------



## jp68 (Feb 15, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> That's a long time to flower but it sounds phenomenal. Who wouldn't want to smoke herb that tastes like ginger ale?


Haha. My people gonna pissed when they hear that


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Feb 15, 2020)

Was very happy to see SSDD back in stock at GLG and had to snag another pack.
Such an amazing strain.
Grabbed Lemon Afghani as freebie.

I wasn't supposed to buy any more seeds until 4/20 sales.

Oops.


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 15, 2020)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Was very happy to see SSDD back in stock at GLG and had to snag another pack.
> Such an amazing strain.
> Grabbed Lemon Afghani as freebie.
> 
> ...


I kept hearing so many good things about the SSDD and was also looking to possibly get some. 
When I saw the purple kush x ssdd and almost peed a little. Cant wait to get those going.


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Feb 15, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> I kept hearing so many good things about the SSDD and was also looking to possibly get some.
> When I saw the purple kush x ssdd and almost peed a little. Cant wait to get those going.


lol

SSDD is insanely good.
I only had 3 seeds (partial pack) and only got 1 female and it's pure fire and yields well.
It's not loud but I love the buttery pancake/vanilla muffins smells.
So I had to grab a full pack and see what treasures it will bring.

That PKxSSDD sounds sick.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 15, 2020)

Thank goodness tax day is the 15th of April and the sale starts on the 20th!


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 15, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Thank goodness tax day is the 15th of April and the sale starts on the 20th!


This was originally my plan as this crop will likely get chopped right around that time, but my excitement got the better of me. 
Saw a few things on that new strains list that made me go OOO I WANT THAT!
Im not even going to kid myself though, ill likely grab more then LOL.
At least seeds are cheaper than car parts...


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 15, 2020)

TheGreenPriest said:


> SSDD is insanely good.


I tried jumping on that train, ordered a pack and later on realized I had actually bought blue sunshine instead. IDK if it was my mistake or GLG's,(probably mine) didn't bother to check. figured it'd be good enough


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Feb 15, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> I tried jumping on that train, ordered a pack and later on realized I had actually bought blue sunshine instead. IDK if it was my mistake or GLG's, didn't bother to check. figured it'd be good enough


I haven't grow that before, but considering the genetics I seriously doubt you'll experience a single moment of disappointment.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Feb 15, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> I tried jumping on that train, ordered a pack and later on realized I had actually bought blue sunshine instead. IDK if it was my mistake or GLG's,(probably mine) didn't bother to check. figured it'd be good enough


If you emailed DBJ, I bet he would switch out the pack for SSDD for you. Just a thought.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 15, 2020)

*Lemon Lotus plant 1 & 2 at 62 days of 12/12.*
I had to chop 3 of the lower branches on plant #2 - they were going to snap off if I did not.
They may not look it, but they flowers are incredibly dense.

The tops have been fox-tailing but there's a good chance it's because of the QB LED's. These two happen to have 4000K's above. 1 week ago I brought on 2 more boards for side lighting - just for these 2 plants. These are 3000K's.

I chopped one fan leaf on each plant to expose the interior a bit better.

These are the least resinous plants of the bunch (at least visually). But when I squeezed the 3 lower branches to test for density, damn! They were sticky as fuck!

I've never grown anything that looks quite like these. They are certainly sub-par in the trich department but they are the most insanely large and most dense plants I have ever seen.

They have a few similarities to Lemon Hashplant in the nose, but are definitely different.

Not really sure how much longer until they finish...my guess is 2 to 3 weeks.
(In case it's not obvious, it's the 2 plants closest to you in the pic)


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 15, 2020)

*Lemon Hashplant at 62 days of 12/12.*

She's really showing off her fall colors.
* *


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 15, 2020)

*Strawberry Goji at 62 days of 12/12.* 
It's a bit of deja vu - this looks strikingly similar to Sunshine Daydream.
But she smells nothing like it. A very unique and distinct nose.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 15, 2020)

*Herer Hashplant plant 1 & 2 at 62 days of 12/12.* 
I have to rescind earlier comments regarding my disappointments with these. I still stand by my original observation which was sub-par flower formation, but the trich development is undeniable. You guys can be the judge once we harvest.

These look done to me but all I see in the scope is clear trich's. I'm willing to wait but I don't want them throwing any kind of new growth.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 15, 2020)

*Misc Group Shot at 62 days of 12/12.* 
Some Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips
Some Forest Queen x Cobra Lips.

Among others...


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 15, 2020)

@Hot Diggity Sog do you ever drop temps at the end? I keep reading about lower temps the last couple weeks being good for a last resin push but im not dialed in enough in flower to start playing with stuff like that yet imo. 
JW about the truth of it and if itd potentially be beneficial in a case like that lemon lotus.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 15, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> @Hot Diggity Sog do you ever drop temps at the end? I keep reading about lower temps the last couple weeks being good for a last resin push but im not dialed in enough in flower to start playing with stuff like that yet imo.
> JW about the truth of it and if itd potentially be beneficial in a case like that lemon lotus.


Yeah, I like to. I'ts not always possible but I do think it can be a positive.
Some times we'll see some color changes in the pistols. Instead of the classic orange, I've seen some really nice purple.
I also think the density is a bit better.

All of the inputs matter, at the end of the day.


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 15, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Yeah, I like to. I'ts not always possible but I do think it can be a positive.
> Some times we'll see some color changes in the pistols. Instead of the classic orange, I've seen some really nice purple.
> I also think the density is a bit better.
> 
> All of the inputs matter, at the end of the day.


awesome, thanks for your input.
Always nice to hear real world results from someone whos work youre fairly familiar with.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 16, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> I tried jumping on that train, ordered a pack and later on realized I had actually bought blue sunshine instead. IDK if it was my mistake or GLG's,(probably mine) didn't bother to check. figured it'd be good enough


I don’t speak for GLG but as a customer id day they have the best service. I’d shoot him an email! 
an FYI, I also have had really good service from jbc, GLO, labyrinth,dcse.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 16, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Lemon Hashplant at 62 days of 12/12.


Have you ran this or any other lemon crosses of bodhi before? I'm curious how much lemon is in there, and or which of the lemon crosses bring out more of the lemon flavor. Looks like it's the HP daddy that brings on the purpling your lemon has it too. Beautiful plants all of them man


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 16, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> *Lemon Lotus plant 1 & 2 at 62 days of 12/12.*
> I had to chop 3 of the lower branches on plant #2 - they were going to snap off if I did not.
> They may not look it, but they flowers are incredibly dense.
> 
> ...


lemon G! O-H ,all of you growing lemon lotus are inspiring.Might need to run this alongside Lemon Lassi, anyone have more info on the Lemon Lassi? I can’tfind a damn thing! Lol.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 16, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I don’t speak for GLG but as a customer id day they have the best service. I’d shoot him an email!
> an FYI, I also have had really good service from jbc, GLO, labyrinth,dcse.


I have no doubt in my mind that they would've fixed the issue, but I never bothered to inquire, because I'm pretty certain, I was high as fuq when I ordered and was probably my mistake and that was a year ago. It's all good. I'm waiting for 4/20 to pick up some more goodness. Hopefully these asshats legalize it in my state soon, so I can open up my wings.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 16, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> Have you ran this or any other lemon crosses of bodhi before? I'm curious how much lemon is in there, and or which of the lemon crosses bring out more of the lemon flavor. Looks like it's the HP daddy that brings on the purpling your lemon has it too. Beautiful plants all of them man


I grew Lemon Hashplant 2 rounds back along with SSDD and Guava Wookie. The Lemon Hashplants had a great lemon nose. I made some F2's that round as well as some SSDD x LHP and Guava Wookie x LHP that I'm excited to visit later this year or maybe next.

Here are 3 of them from that round at day 66 of 12/12:


----------



## Craigson (Feb 16, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> *Herer Hashplant plant 1 & 2 at 62 days of 12/12.*
> I have to rescind earlier comments regarding my disappointments with these. I still stand by my original observation which was sub-par flower formation, but the trich development is undeniable. You guys can be the judge once we harvest.
> 
> These look done to me but all I see in the scope is clear trich's. I'm willing to wait but I don't want them throwing any kind of new growth.
> ...


Yup you convinced me to grab a pack yesterday lol


----------



## Dirtysoutherndank (Feb 16, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> *Lemon Lotus plant 1 & 2 at 62 days of 12/12.*
> I had to chop 3 of the lower branches on plant #2 - they were going to snap off if I did not.
> They may not look it, but they flowers are incredibly dense.
> 
> ...


Looking great! I have the same fox tails under qb132s.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 16, 2020)

Does anyone else have any Lemon Lotus experience? Do they all tend to be massive like this?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 16, 2020)

Here is a pretty decent shot of Lemon Lotus #1 - Shorter than #2 and more dense.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 16, 2020)

I'm diggin' this intel on Lemon Lotus. I wont be running mine until next fall, so I'll maybe know this plant better when time comes.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 16, 2020)

I see y'all mentioning the foxtails, and crediting the qb132 lighting. Do these lighhts effect all strains like this? I know a lot of what I've grown(mostly long flowering sativa) foxtails no matter what lighting. Do you think you're getting them maybe because of the sativa genes in Lemon G?
My Goldstar x Snow Lotus is foxtailing under 600w HPS, and to me, it just feels normal.


----------



## chiefer888 (Feb 16, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> *Strawberry Goji at 62 days of 12/12.*
> It's a bit of deja vu - this looks strikingly similar to Sunshine Daydream.
> But she smells nothing like it. A very unique and distinct nose.
> View attachment 4480537


What smells are you getting from this? I have had my eye on this strain, but am not certain if I should pull the trigger on this or the Dazzleberry. Choices....


----------



## chiefer888 (Feb 16, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I grew Lemon Hashplant 2 rounds back along with SSDD and Guava Wookie. The Lemon Hashplants had a great lemon nose. I made some F2's that round as well as some SSDD x LHP and Guava Wookie x LHP that I'm excited to visit later this year or maybe next.
> 
> Here are 3 of them from that round at day 66 of 12/12:
> View attachment 4480801


SSDDx LHP sounds like a nice cross. Has anyone ran it yet?


----------



## mindriot (Feb 16, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I see y'all mentioning the foxtails, and crediting the qb132 lighting. Do these lighhts effect all strains like this? I know a lot of what I've grown(mostly long flowering sativa) foxtails no matter what lighting. Do you think you're getting them maybe because of the sativa genes in Lemon G?
> My Goldstar x Snow Lotus is foxtailing under 600w HPS, and to me, it just feels normal.


 I ran 4 Lemon lotus, unfortunately 3 were male. The lone female is showing the same foxtailing, and I'm running HPS.. although there is some supplemental LEDs nearby.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 16, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I see y'all mentioning the foxtails, and crediting the qb132 lighting. Do these lighhts effect all strains like this? I know a lot of what I've grown(mostly long flowering sativa) foxtails no matter what lighting. Do you think you're getting them maybe because of the sativa genes in Lemon G?
> My Goldstar x Snow Lotus is foxtailing under 600w HPS, and to me, it just feels normal.


 Depending on color temp it could effect it sure. Most of my cuts grow a tad differently in the same soil under my fluence spyder x plus vs 1000hps or 315cmh. But I'll agree with you that the genetics play more of a part here than lighting in my experience. 
Genetics>lighting. Imo you would see more under say a 4-4200k+ vs 27-3000k etc. Just my experience but in the end good genetics and a perfect environment is much more important than hps vs led vs cmh. 
Jmo...

Happy growing!


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 16, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Depending on color temp it could effect it sure. Most of my cuts grow a tad differently in the same soil under my fluence spyder x plus vs 1000hps or 315cmh. But I'll agree with you that the genetics play more of a part here than lighting in my experience.
> Genetics>lighting. Imo you would see more under say a 4-4200k+ vs 27-3000k etc. Just my experience but in the end good genetics and a perfect environment is much more important than hps vs led vs cmh.
> Jmo...
> 
> Happy growing!


Mine is 3000k, but I've looked into switching to cmh or led. Been doing my homework before spending money I don't have. I sort of expect a little foxtailing in my stuff. Tells me the genes will likely make me feel how I want.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 16, 2020)

chiefer888 said:


> What smells are you getting from this? I have had my eye on this strain, but am not certain if I should pull the trigger on this or the Dazzleberry. Choices....


The smell so far is kind of like a sweet kush. I would say it smells a little strawberry but if I didnt know what strain it was, I might not say strawberry.


----------



## Mim Towls (Feb 16, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I grew Lemon Hashplant 2 rounds back along with SSDD and Guava Wookie. The Lemon Hashplants had a great lemon nose. I made some F2's that round as well as some SSDD x LHP and Guava Wookie x LHP that I'm excited to visit later this year or maybe next.
> 
> Here are 3 of them from that round at day 66 of 12/12:


I like your style. Beautiful plants!


----------



## bythekasiz (Feb 16, 2020)

All of the lemon lotus I ran were fat but fluffier and similar. They all smelled very distinctively of strong lemons. It was a nice daytime smoke. 
I think I recall Greenhighlander also having a strawberry pheno in his pack.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 16, 2020)

I'll throw this out while we're on the Lemon G. Apparently it's known for making very loose and fluffy buds. I've been curious about Lemon G for years and was excited to see it start to circulate. I grabbed the LHP and the Lemon OMG right away when I first found Bodhi. Has anyone tried the Lemon G OMG yet? I've got a good feeling about that one.








Info about the clone-only cannabis strain "Lemon G" :: SeedFinder :: Strain Info


If you got Lemon G, it had to have come from Cincinnati or Columbus Ohio. It is a protected strain available by clone only, and the people who hold it are stingy about giving it away.It's history is actually an old Columbian strain from a import in t...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## Judio_gardens (Feb 16, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> You also might have some luck stalking down that cross from strayfox too. Different iraqi male but same seed lot.


I was going to say, I have these from stray fox. I assumed a different make was used as well. Should be some heat in there for sure


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 16, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I grew Lemon Hashplant 2 rounds back along with SSDD and Guava Wookie. The Lemon Hashplants had a great lemon nose. I made some F2's that round as well as some SSDD x LHP and Guava Wookie x LHP that I'm excited to visit later this year or maybe next.
> 
> Here are 3 of them from that round at day 66 of 12/12:
> View attachment 4480801


Wsup man, haven't seen ya in a while. You still running all 12-12 from seed? Are those 12-12 from seed?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 16, 2020)

Nice live thread. Hope you all hit the drop and got all the good.... I did not. Grow looking well though... random pic today


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 16, 2020)

I couldn't resist - Herer Hashplant close-ups at day 63 of 12/12.
(It's also easier for my old ass to look at these than it is a jewelers loupe)



The most resinous plant I have ever seen with my own eyes was the White OG I grew a while back.
This plant, and Herer Hashplant as a group, has surpassed that.

Curious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 16, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Wsup man, haven't seen ya in a while. You still running all 12-12 from seed? Are those 12-12 from seed?


Nah - I still love that option but I've learned a lot since then. I would say 1/2 of what you see from me can be considered 12/12 from seed as half of them were about 3 inches tall when I flipped.


----------



## zeeman (Feb 16, 2020)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Was very happy to see SSDD back in stock at GLG and had to snag another pack.
> Such an amazing strain.
> Grabbed Lemon Afghani as freebie.
> 
> ...


I looked at the available strains like 10 times and didn’t comprehend that SSDD was on there. If it was a rattlesnake it would have bit me. Got the last cosmic serpent freebie too! Good lookin out!


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 16, 2020)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Was very happy to see SSDD back in stock at GLG and had to snag another pack.
> Such an amazing strain.
> Grabbed Lemon Afghani as freebie.
> 
> ...


I missed out due to financces this round, but my lady was pushing me to hold off until 4/20 sale. She got lucky this time..I did not.


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 16, 2020)

@Hot Diggity Sog those herer hashplants are insanely frosty, very nice work.. Cant wait to hear how they smoke, look like theyll be great


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2020)

Anyone have a pack of mm and or ssdd they want to trade for something. My ex decided to keep half my seed collection out of spite so I lost my appy dad beans and some other stuff I’m not super happy about.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 16, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Anyone have a pack of mm and or ssdd they want to trade for something. My ex decided to keep half my seed collection out of spite so I lost my appy dad beans and some other stuff I’m not super happy about.


being who you are, and your rep, i'll look...
as i get older i am trying to become more organized...


----------



## JHashmore (Feb 16, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'll throw this out while we're on the Lemon G. Apparently it's known for making very loose and fluffy buds. I've been curious about Lemon G for years and was excited to see it start to circulate. I grabbed the LHP and the Lemon OMG right away when I first found Bodhi. Has anyone tried the Lemon G OMG yet? I've got a good feeling about that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I’ve got a few going right now just recently flipped and I think you are right about the feelings. I grew Cherry Queen (Fat cherry x omg) and she was vigorous in growth and complex/devastating in the high. Has worked well for me in a couple crosses.

When I had the chance for a freebie pickup I grabbed the lemon g x omg as I had read about the lemon g while doing research and I’m in Canada so haven’t had any exposure to it. As far as I’m concerned any strain that makes it to legend status in any locale should be tried. Ohio may seem dorky but there are a lotof people there and our boy Chapelle so they are doing something right. The open airy buds sounds great for hash making and I live in a rainy area so potentially could be a good candidate for outdoor. I’m going to make some f2s to try outside this coming season.

I’ll let you know how it goes once flower develops some more. OMG is a solid dad from what I’ve grown and seen of some of the other crosses. The Cherry Queen high I described as cerebral meditation weed and that has held pretty true, it will unlock the troubles you are going through and show you the path forward. It’s serious session weed not so much casual no worries weed. It’ll scare people who aren’t stoners is what I’m getting at.

I’m hoping for some killer lemon hash that hits that next level of experience. Hopefully outdoor capable. I imagine it’s like lucky Wookie was/is where there are some great 50/50 phenos but it’s probably all over the place, but that’s kind of fun.

So far two of the three I popped are real stand outs among the current crop. I’ve got SSDD and space monkey going as well as some non bodhi stuff, dead lights (rip subcool), bad dawg freebies, Etc. One of the space monkeys, one SSDD and two of the Lemon g x Omg have been the clear winners throughout veg. If the effect from the test batch is interesting I’ll be increasing this one for sure.

ramble ramble


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 17, 2020)

Ohio was a much more active scene than you might expect. Ohio seemed to have a more libertarian bent than most of the midwest. Quite a few heads lurking around that state. Dumpster and Death Star are their other two elites that were highly locked down for a long time. They seem to be leaking out too. I think Green Crack started there too. I'm kinda curious to see what else comes out of their closets. Sleeper state.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 17, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I couldn't resist - Herer Hashplant close-ups at day 63 of 12/12.
> (It's also easier for my old ass to look at these than it is a jewelers loupe)
> View attachment 4481349
> View attachment 4481354
> ...


shit looks bomb bro, you should enter that top pic into the potm contest


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 17, 2020)

JHashmore said:


> Yeah I’ve got a few going right now just recently flipped and I think you are right about the feelings. I grew Cherry Queen (Fat cherry x omg) and she was vigorous in growth and complex/devastating in the high. Has worked well for me in a couple crosses.
> 
> When I had the chance for a freebie pickup I grabbed the lemon g x omg as I had read about the lemon g while doing research and I’m in Canada so haven’t had any exposure to it. As far as I’m concerned any strain that makes it to legend status in any locale should be tried. Ohio may seem dorky but there are a lotof people there and our boy Chapelle so they are doing something right. The open airy buds sounds great for hash making and I live in a rainy area so potentially could be a good candidate for outdoor. I’m going to make some f2s to try outside this coming season.
> 
> ...


ohio is huge ganja State. Don’t assume because they don’t have Rec and a shitty medical system that they have no history. Lemon g , dumpster, illudium, Death Star, probably more shit I don’t even know about. Bodhi has dumpster in his new testers that went out excited to see that one come around again.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 17, 2020)

JHashmore said:


> Yeah I’ve got a few going right now just recently flipped and I think you are right about the feelings. I grew Cherry Queen (Fat cherry x omg) and she was vigorous in growth and complex/devastating in the high. Has worked well for me in a couple crosses.
> 
> When I had the chance for a freebie pickup I grabbed the lemon g x omg as I had read about the lemon g while doing research and I’m in Canada so haven’t had any exposure to it. As far as I’m concerned any strain that makes it to legend status in any locale should be tried. Ohio may seem dorky but there are a lotof people there and our boy Chapelle so they are doing something right. The open airy buds sounds great for hash making and I live in a rainy area so potentially could be a good candidate for outdoor. I’m going to make some f2s to try outside this coming season.
> 
> ...


goddamn, i love reading a solid post thats just dripping full of experience. beautiful.


----------



## Mim Towls (Feb 17, 2020)

I know a couple cats there still running Dumpster and The Black.... and it's real nice.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 17, 2020)

So, how does a fella get a chance to run testers? Some of the Super Natural Selections that I've missed look awesome.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 17, 2020)

JHashmore said:


> Yeah I’ve got a few going right now just recently flipped and I think you are right about the feelings. I grew Cherry Queen (Fat cherry x omg) and she was vigorous in growth and complex/devastating in the high. Has worked well for me in a couple crosses.
> 
> When I had the chance for a freebie pickup I grabbed the lemon g x omg as I had read about the lemon g while doing research and I’m in Canada so haven’t had any exposure to it. As far as I’m concerned any strain that makes it to legend status in any locale should be tried. Ohio may seem dorky but there are a lotof people there and our boy Chapelle so they are doing something right. The open airy buds sounds great for hash making and I live in a rainy area so potentially could be a good candidate for outdoor. I’m going to make some f2s to try outside this coming season.
> 
> ...


I love this place! I've been watching comments, looking for select info. Your Cherry Queen and OMG info, very helpful so far. 
Thanks


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 17, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Ohio was a much more active scene than you might expect. Ohio seemed to have a more libertarian bent than most of the midwest. Quite a few heads lurking around that state. Dumpster and Death Star are their other two elites that were highly locked down for a long time. They seem to be leaking out too. I think Green Crack started there too. I'm kinda curious to see what else comes out of their closets. Sleeper state.


I still love some Deathstar. Great kick in the head buzz.


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 17, 2020)

Here's a Pinball Wizard #1 at 62 days of 11/13 flower. Smell on her is like cotton candy on top but then after a second of smelling you start smelling a little gas mixed with oil in there. Like when you mix them up for a weed whacker, but just in the end of the smell really. Really like what the Wookie has brought to this cross with the sweet smell. 


Here's a pic of the zoomed in image. Trichs look like they're starting to get some cloudy in the middle now. Might pull her in a few days at 9.5 weeks or so.


----------



## chiefer888 (Feb 17, 2020)

I pulled the trigger on the bogo. I’m looking forward to running all of these strains!


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 17, 2020)

chiefer888 said:


> View attachment 4481623
> I pulled the trigger on the bogo. I’m looking forward to running all of these strains!


I like Bad Dawg's freebies so far too. Long Bottom Fighter f2's, were good, and I've got 
3 sprouts of Stardawg(JJ) x 3 Headed Dragon right now. Still holding off on a couple of Apollo 13 f4 crosses he made, including a heavy cbd one with Atonic.
Sorry to break from Bodhi there. Looks like some good stuff on your list.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 17, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I still love some Deathstar. Great kick in the head buzz.


Bad Dawg seems to have Death Star, btw. I received a Death Star x 3 Headed Dragon from him. I wonder if Bodhi's played around with that one yet.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 17, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Bad Dawg seems to have Death Star, btw. I received a Death Star x 3 Headed Dragon from him. I wonder if Bodhi's played around with that one yet.


I don't know if you've grown any Bad Dawg yet. That one sounds good.
I'd like like to see Bodhi do something...maybe Death Lotus.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 17, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Bad Dawg seems to have Death Star, btw. I received a Death Star x 3 Headed Dragon from him. I wonder if Bodhi's played around with that one yet.


Deathstar x Goldstar would be cool also.


----------



## Qube (Feb 17, 2020)

About how often does SSDD become available? I've just started looking into Bodhi and would like to grab these next time they come around.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 17, 2020)

Qube said:


> About how often does SSDD become available? I've just started looking into Bodhi and would like to grab these next time they come around.


I'm pretty sure Great Lakes Genetics still has some in stock. I think they did an hour ago anyway.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 17, 2020)

Qube said:


> About how often does SSDD become available? I've just started looking into Bodhi and would like to grab these next time they come around.


No guarantees mate. Multiple people here (including me) were told they were gone for good. Then they showed up in this drop.


----------



## Qube (Feb 17, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm pretty sure Great Lakes Genetics still has some in stock. I think they did an hour ago anyway.


Thanks for the heads up. I was looking for SSDD and not Sunshine Daydream. It was on the second page.


----------



## chiefer888 (Feb 17, 2020)

Qube said:


> About how often does SSDD become available? I've just started looking into Bodhi and would like to grab these next time they come around.


Great Lakes still has it and is still running their bogo!


----------



## chiefer888 (Feb 17, 2020)

Qube said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I was looking for SSDD and not Sunshine Daydream. It was on the second page.


??


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Feb 17, 2020)

Qube said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I was looking for SSDD and not Sunshine Daydream. It was on the second page.


FYI - SSDD is SunShine DayDream and supplies are limited


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 17, 2020)

Bodhi said on breedbay that he threw the appy male in the flower room at the last minute. he didn't clone the appy male so all appy stock is limited. I think he just made a ton of SSDD at that time. SSDD is awesome smoke. I would grab a pack before they're gone


----------



## Qube (Feb 17, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Bodhi said on breedbay that he threw the appy male in the flower room at the last minute. he didn't clone the appy male so all appy stock is limited. I think he just made a ton of SSDD at that time. SSDD is awesome smoke. I would grab a pack before they're gone


That's good to know. I just ordered a pack, thanks for all the help.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 17, 2020)

I have a small pheno that smells like creamy buttery muffins with a little blueberry. Great buzz


----------



## Chronic811 (Feb 17, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Updated my Bodhi list with today purchases
> 
> 89 Sensi Seeds NL5 noof x BCSC NL5
> 89 Sensi Seeds NL5 noof x Malawi Gold
> ...


What’s in that sour diesel mix pack ?


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Feb 17, 2020)

Chronic811 said:


> What’s in that sour diesel mix pack ?


The Sour Diesel Mix Pack is three different Sour Diesel Moms crossed to Snow Lotus male. Loompas Sour Diesel (non-Headband), ECSD, Shroomies Sour Diesel I believe was the description of the females used that I found so long ago.


----------



## Chronic811 (Feb 17, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> The Sour Diesel Mix Pack is three different Sour Diesel Moms crossed to Snow Lotus male. Loompas Sour Diesel (non-Headband), ECSD, Shroomies Sour Diesel I believe was the description of the females used that I found so long ago.


Damn Nice score! Knowing bodhi he probably made it a 20 pack


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 17, 2020)

NL2x88g13


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 17, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> If memory is correct then lights are fine. Genetics is my guess. Hot diggity fire!
> 
> I was just playing and staking shit up...
> 
> ...


which breeder makes your mass super skunk?


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 17, 2020)

oldtymemusic said:


> which breeder makes your mass super skunk?


MSS is a clone only strain


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 18, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> MSS is a clone only strain


where can i buy a clone??


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 18, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> i was disappointed in him selling bad dawg freebies...


Well, I got bit by the CG bug. 2/3 packs were on my bucket list. 

Chris' response to my inquiry about whether my other packs are duds too.

"We have only had a couple complaints from the hundreds of packs sold. they are older seeds. they are sold as collectables. we have no idea what will happen with them. they were all sold below market value. we see you placed your order in July 2019. today is February 19, 2020. best of luck!"

As if seeds only last a few months stored properly chilled with dessicants. I just got 7/7 to vigorously crack open side by side with my Black Triangles and they are one-offs from GGG from 2013!
It appears they are saving the collectable breeder packs and refilling them?

Not the first time I've been bit. I've also dug deep into my personal seed stash only to have a recipient say they never received anything (even though tracking confirms it arrived) and then not mail out on their end. 

Unfortunately, there's still shade in the game and its not all puppies and rainbows. Lesson re-learned


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 18, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> MSS is a clone only strain



This, straight out of mass, cut is in the 20-30yr old range at this point. Not sure exactly how old. Just over 20 for sure.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Feb 18, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Nice live thread. Hope you all hit the drop and got all the good.... I did not. Grow looking well though... random pic today
> View attachment 4481227





Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I couldn't resist - Herer Hashplant close-ups at day 63 of 12/12.
> (It's also easier for my old ass to look at these than it is a jewelers loupe)
> View attachment 4481349
> View attachment 4481354
> ...


WOW! Stunning pics


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 18, 2020)

Heres a couple pics of my 1 month jarred space cowboy @BrewerT. Really loving these buds. Rock solid. I dont grind up my herb anymore, just break buds apart and stuff it in my bowl. I'm getting a lot of hits off of one packed bowl



My ssdd pheno is buttery and really floral smelling during the grow, but once jarred it turns more of a creamy, velvety smell with the slightest smell of orange? Almost like a creamsicle. I dont want to throw anyone off, but that's what I'm getting.
The cut on the right is my goji, left is my ssdd. The goji cut I started from seed 2.5 years ago and was the first clone I ever rooted. I've made many cuts of cuts to keep it going, veg growth has slowed down a bit, but I dont mind, I have no time schedules I need to meet. Its a bit of a heavy feeder, I think I finally have it dialed in lol.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 18, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> The cut on the right is my goji, left is my ssdd. The goji cut I started from seed 2.5 years ago and was the first clone I ever rooted. I've made many cuts of cuts to keep it going, veg growth has slowed down a bit, but I dont mind, I have no time lines. Its a bit of a heavy feeder, I think I finally have it dialed in lol.
> View attachment 4482590


Love full plant veg pics. Two of Bodhi's most famous strains side by side... good stuff.


----------



## dopefest (Feb 18, 2020)

Anyone familiar with the granola funk remix? Says it's OGKB x Wookie...


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 18, 2020)

dopefest said:


> Anyone familiar with the granola funk remix? Says it's OGKB x Wookie...


They have a few pics of it growing on ig bro.


----------



## dopefest (Feb 18, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> They have a few pics of it growing on ig bro.


Link me please! Sorry...I don't do IG...


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 18, 2020)

dopefest said:


> Link me please! Sorry...I don't do IG...


Nothing wrong with ig bro. If you’re not in a med state just don’t post it. But the whole weed community is on there though. Here’s one person growing it off ig.


----------



## dopefest (Feb 18, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Nothing wrong with ig bro. If you’re not in a med state just don’t post it. But the whole weed community is on there though. Here’s one person growing it off ig.


Right on, thanks!


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Feb 18, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I couldn't resist - Herer Hashplant close-ups at day 63 of 12/12.
> (It's also easier for my old ass to look at these than it is a jewelers loupe)
> View attachment 4481349
> View attachment 4481354
> ...


Oh my goodness man, that looks insanely beautiful, how are the terpene profiles on these? I can imagine a limey/pine smell? Great work man, I may have to grab a pack of these if they are available. I got the secret chief going, SFVx88g13HP, I'm hoping they come out something like this. This may be the frostiest bodhi pic I have seen in some time.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Feb 18, 2020)

I tried to make an account on IG but I was lost and had no idea how to navigate the sight.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 18, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Oh my goodness man, that looks insanely beautiful, how are the terpene profiles on these? I can imagine a limey/pine smell? Great work man, I may have to grab a pack of these if they are available. I got the secret chief going, SFVx88g13HP, I'm hoping they come out something like this. This may be the frostiest bodhi pic I have seen in some time.


I'm going to be chopping 2 of the 4 HHP's tomorrow morning. I'll be sure to keep updating you guys. It's gotten a bit colder in my room and there isn't as much odor coming off of them...but you'll be hearing from me, trust me!


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 18, 2020)

Tester of the congo kashmir x wookie, congo** pheno. Old school weed.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 18, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Heres a couple pics of my 1 month jarred space cowboy @BrewerT. Really loving these buds. Rock solid. I dont grind up my herb anymore, just break buds apart and stuff it in my bowl. I'm getting a lot of hits off of one packed bowl
> View attachment 4482585
> View attachment 4482586
> 
> ...


Nice work, nbg! Space cowboy is one that caught my eye when it was dropped. What are the smells and flavs? 
Your veg plants look great, too. Love those goji leaves.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 18, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nice work, nbg! Space cowboy is one that caught my eye when it was dropped. What are the smells and flavs?
> Your veg plants look great, too. Love those goji leaves.


Hey man, thanks a lot! Appreciate it. Yeah, that space cowboy has larry og shining through all the way. Lemon taste and lemon cleaner smell. I really dig it. Great stone as well. I dont sell , but with a tighter trim job, it would have great bag appeal. I dont mind a rough trim but I know some hate it.

That's the same goji pheno I had outside and pollinated with that baddawg gg4 cross. It threw 3 finger leaves the whole time. Hawaiian punch smell all through flowering, but straight earthy, coffee bean aroma onced jarred and cured.


----------



## disco pilgrim (Feb 18, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I'm going to be chopping 2 of the 4 HHP's tomorrow morning. I'll be sure to keep updating you guys. It's gotten a bit colder in my room and there isn't as much odor coming off of them...but you'll be hearing from me, trust me!


I can’t wait to hear about these. Your ladies are looking soooo good!


----------



## jp68 (Feb 18, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> I tried to make an account on IG but I was lost and had no idea how to navigate the sight.


Seems its even worse if you don't install the app on your phone. The zuck has limited my access to facebook for not having the app and now it seems hes doing the same on insta. Found bamboodan finally on insta but only if im not logged in from the laptop. Soon as o log in his page disappears. Maybe im wrong but it seems odd the whole login kickout


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 19, 2020)

Some of those purp testers I did hit with some reversed pre98 bubba. Just a foul smelling bubba lady, sticky and offensive smelling. Can’t wait to see how it blends with the berry cedar goodness of the purple. 

Im calling the purple “Violet Velvet” for right now until B comes out with the real name.


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 19, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Hey man, thanks a lot! Appreciate it. Yeah, that space cowboy has larry og shining through all the way. Lemon taste and lemon cleaner smell. I really dig it. Great stone as well. I dont sell , but with a tighter trim job, it would have great bag appeal. I dont mind a rough trim but I know some hate it.
> 
> That's the same goji pheno I had outside and pollinated with that baddawg gg4 cross. It threw 3 finger leaves the whole time. Hawaiian punch smell all through flowering, but straight earthy, coffee bean aroma onced jarred and cured.



I can't speak highly enough of my space cowboy keeper. Its Lemon Pinesol on a level that Ive never ran across. Its very lemony. Like a sweet lemon zest that coats your mouth and lingers well after finishing a bong/bowl. Well done @natureboygrower Absolutely stunning photo's. Def doing justice and some on the lovely space cowboy!


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 19, 2020)

Hey guys, this was my first time ordering from GLG.
I just checked my tracking and my MO got delivered to their box yesterday. About how long should I expect to wait to get an update?
I know ill have to wait a bit for them to process and ship and all that, but the confirmation they got it would be nice.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 19, 2020)

I bet they don't get to the PO to pick it up until Friday...so you'll probably hear back by mid Saturday at the latest. IMO, it's worth a little wait as they stuff the packages with goodies. Also, I think the Owner/Op. has another gig. I'm guessing, sort of.
I felt like they made it to pick up on Fridays, and dropped packages in the mail on Mondays. I've ordered twice, so someone with more experience correct me if need be.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 19, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> Hey guys, this was my first time ordering from GLG.
> I just checked my tracking and my MO got delivered to their box yesterday. About how long should I expect to wait to get an update?
> I know ill have to wait a bit for them to process and ship and all that, but the confirmation they got it would be nice.


I bet they don't get to the PO to pick it up until Friday...so you'll probably hear back by mid Saturday at the latest. IMO, it's worth a little wait as they stuff the packages with goodies. Also, I think the Owner/Op. has another gig. I'm guessing, sort of.
I felt like they made it to pick up on Fridays, and dropped packages in the mail on Mondays. I've ordered twice, so someone with more experience correct me if need be.


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 19, 2020)

Ive also seen mention that it was more of a side thing at least at some point. 
Not really concerned or trying to rush them, just curious as to what is typical with them as I already got confirmation from TSS for my SSK. 
I cant plant anything for another month yet anyway.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 19, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> Hey guys, this was my first time ordering from GLG.
> I just checked my tracking and my MO got delivered to their box yesterday. About how long should I expect to wait to get an update?
> I know ill have to wait a bit for them to process and ship and all that, but the confirmation they got it would be nice.


If your order was big enough($140+) you'll get some of Bad Dawg's freebie seeds. You should find neato crosses there. Ad says freebie pack, but there's been 2 packs instead of 1 in each of my orders.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 19, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> Ive also seen mention that it was more of a side thing at least at some point.
> Not really concerned or trying to rush them, just curious as to what is typical with them as I already got confirmation from TSS for my SSK.
> I cant plant anything for another month yet anyway.


You'll get your stuff in time.


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 19, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> If your order was big enough($140+) you'll get some of Bad Dawg's freebie seeds. You should find neato crosses there. Ad says freebie pack, but there's been 2 packs instead of 1 in each of my orders.


Yeah I bought 3 packs from them and had to get the sunshine kush from TSS so ill end up with 7 bodhi strains + the GLG freebie gear.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 19, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> Yeah I bought 3 packs from them and had to get the sunshine kush from TSS so ill end up with 7 bodhi strains + the GLG freebie gear.


I've got 3 of Bad Dawg's (GLG gear) Stardawg (JJ)x 3 Headed Dragon sprouting right now.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 19, 2020)

GLG is DragboatJeffy is Bad Dawg...I could be wrong.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 19, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> GLG is DragboatJeffy is Bad Dawg...I could be wrong.


Not to forget, HounddawgDeb


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 19, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> Yeah I bought 3 packs from them and had to get the sunshine kush from TSS so ill end up with 7 bodhi strains + the GLG freebie gear.


What else did you get?


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 19, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> What else did you get?


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 19, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> View attachment 4483433


I'd like some of that Soraya, but it's back about 7-8 in line lol


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 19, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'd like some of that Soraya, but it's back about 7-8 in line lol


I had such a hard time choosing my strains to start with, it took me another half hour to go through the freebies list and choose lmao.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 19, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> I had such a hard time choosing my strains to start with, it took me another half hour to go through the freebies list and choose lmao.


Lol, I've put mine in the basket many times in the last two weeks, to see what freebies are still up. I'm waiting on a tax return to get my order in..fingers crossed I still make the BOGO in time.


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 19, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Lol, I've put mine in the basket many times in the last two weeks, to see what freebies are still up. I'm waiting on a tax return to get my order in..fingers crossed I still make the BOGO in time.


If not, we dont have all that long until 4/20 sales.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 19, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> If not, we dont have all that long until 4/20 sales.


Ixm not waiting that long. Bodhi strains sometimes sell out, never to return. I'll just have to place a bigger order to get all of chosen freebies lol


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Feb 19, 2020)

I’m pumped for those dread bread x SSDD freebies


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 19, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> I’m pumped for those dread bread x SSDD freebies


Those seem to have many stoked. Personally, I'm after the Mango Biche cross freebies.


----------



## chiefer888 (Feb 19, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Those seem to have many stoked. Personally, I'm after the Mango Biche cross freebies.


I had been eyeing the Mango Lotus as a freebie, but ended up grabbing Cosmic Serpent and SSDD x Dread Bread. If those mango freebies still exist the next time I order I suspect that I may end up with a pack.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 19, 2020)

chiefer888 said:


> I had been eyeing the Mango Lotus as a freebie, but ended up grabbing Cosmic Serpent and SSDD x Dread Bread. If those mango freebies still exist the next time I order I suspect that I may end up with a pack.


I should be placing my order any day now. Let's hope they still exist for you on your next big day.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 19, 2020)

*Day 66 of 12/12 Update*

I worry about posting too often or posting too many pictures. The last thing I want to do is turn this amazing thread into my own grow journal. But at the same time, I want to share everything I can.

What do you all want to see?
What do you not want to see?

Should I stick to only Bodhi offerings that we can all buy or is there interest in Bodhi crosses that I've made too?

I had planned on chopping 2 of the 4 Herer Hashplants this morning but I did not. I think I can give them just a bit longer. One of two is drinking literally no water at all.

I shot 3 of the 4 Herer Hashplants tonight. The last one is pretty much a dud and not even worth showing. Of the 3, 2 are basically ready but the 3rd was really slow...it was my fault...had some problematic salty coco. That one is ~ 14 days behind but I want to show her because it shows just how insanely frosty these get and how early it comes on. This 3rd one also represents a much better plant structure (debatable).






*Lemon Lotus 1 & 2*


*SSH x Cobra*


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 19, 2020)

@Hot Diggity Sog do you flower from seed or from a rooted clone? For the life of me I cant fathom how you could get such stacked colas that are literally the entire plant... I have plant counts here so I have to grow as large as possible but I do miss the underground days where every 2 liter had a donkey dick popping out of it...


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 19, 2020)

@CopaGenetics
Everything I do is from seed. The same seeds we all buy.
I'll be happy to share my secret recipe 

1) Quantum Boards
2) A proper feeding schedule
3) Attention to Detail.
4) And most important, love.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 19, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> @CopaGenetics
> Everything I do is from seed. The same seeds we all buy.


So enlighten us or at least me please... on your method, I am all ears! I am impressed to say the least!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 19, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> So enlighten us or at least me please... on your method, I am all ears! I am impressed to say the least!


I just did! There is no secret. Regarding the whole plant cola's, that is mostly a result of my 12/12 from seed background...putting plants into flower when they are like 3 or 4 inches tall. That is what you're seeing here for 3/4's of the plants I have right now. I chose this method simply because I'm trying to experience as many different genetic packages as I can as quickly as I can.

That said, this is an absolutely viable method for larger scale production *if* you can make your own seeds or produce your own clones. Each of the plants will not yield an impressive amount, but when you can fit (4) per square foot, it starts to make you wonder a bit.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 19, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I just did! There is no secret. Regarding the whole plant cola's, that is mostly a result of my 12/12 from seed background...putting plants into flower when they are like 3 or 4 inches tall. That is what you're seeing here for 3/4's of the plants I have right now. I chose this method simply because I'm trying to experience as many different genetic packages as I can as quickly as I can.
> 
> That said, this is an absolutely viable method for larger scale production *if* you can make your own seeds or produce your own clones. Each of the plants will not yield an impressive amount, but when you can fit (4) per square foot, it starts to make you wonder a bit.


Ahhh... so I'm baked and didnt put you and the "flower from seed guy" together.  Now it makes a lot of sense. Do you actually have 12/12 when they break ground or do you wait until they are 3-4" tall then flip? I am curious because the "stretch" factor is mind boggling to say the least. Have you ever done a 16-20+ weeker from seed at 12/12 or do you primarily do Indica's/hybrids?

For the record... I like your style!!!


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 19, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> *Day 66 of 12/12 Update*
> 
> I worry about posting too often or posting too many pictures. The last thing I want to do is turn this amazing thread into my own grow journal. But at the same time, I want to share everything I can.
> 
> ...


I like the little wheat spike shaped foxtails I see on the Lemon Lotus. Do you part with any seeds you make, and if so..do you do requests for crosses? Also, do you grow only Bodhi, and crosses you've made from Bodhi lines?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 19, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Ahhh... so I'm baked and didnt put you and the "flower from seed guy" together.  Now it makes a lot of sense. Do you actually have 12/12 when they break ground or do you wait until they are 3-4" tall then flip? I am curious because the "stretch" factor is mind boggling to say the least. Have you ever done a 16-20+ weeker from seed at 12/12 or do you primarily do Indica's/hybrids?
> 
> For the record... I like your style!!!


First off, thank you for the kind words.
I've done a lot of work with true 12/12 from seed - as in, as they break ground they are in a 12/12 situation. But the current grow is not at all a true 12/12 from seed. While all of the plants entered 12/12 at the same time, they were germinated at different times. All of the bodhi crosses I made were last minute additions, for example. The two Lemon Lotus plants, for example, are among the oldest plants. I'm guessing now - but I think they were 40 or 45 days from germination when I flipped. But most of the others were between 20 and 30 days from germination before I flipped.

For this grow, I waited until every plant was happy and vigorous before I flipped. And most of them happened to be 3 or 4 inches tall.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 19, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I like the little wheat spike shaped foxtails I see on the Lemon Lotus. Do you part with any seeds you make, and if so..do you do requests for crosses? Also, do you grow only Bodhi, and crosses you've made from Bodhi lines?


I don't! The Lemon Lotus plants are foxtailing crazy style.
I'm not sure if I'm comfortable doing any kind of seed exchanges.
I've never considered taking requests for crosses, but heh...why not!
I do have some non-bodhi plants running right now, but no, I've never made any non-bodhi crosses. I only recently started.

Some crosses I have made that sure seem cool but I haven't tried most of them yet:
Guava Wookie x Lemon Hashplant
Sunshine Daydream x Lemon Hashplant
Lemon Hashplant F2

The following are all feminized
Hashplant D x Cobra Lips
Hashplant 4 x Cobra Lips
Forest Queen x Cobra Lips
Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips
Soul Food x Cobra Lips
Cobra Lips S1

Do you guys trade and exchange seeds? How do you do it discretely and safely?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 19, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Do you guys trade and exchange seeds? How do you do it discretely and safely?


@Hot Diggity Sog I'm in a legal state so I have no problem sending and receiving seeds... discretion and safety is relative to your packing and shipping methods. I have bought and received seeds from all over the world and from most major US banks so I have a good bit of inside knowledge of how shit works and dont work. I trade and give away, never sell. Shoot me a PM for further details. For the record I have flown into Schipol and shipped shit back to myself without issue many times... its all relative. Back in the day I was super paranoid, now that its legal in a good many states I really dont give a shit, I'm over 50 and never been arrested... lol... first offense = shipping beans... Bahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha if any LEO is that desperate... they can... well you know... God Bless Mark Emery!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 19, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Hot Diggity Sog I'm in a legal state so I have no problem sending and receiving seeds... discretion and safety is relative to your packing and shipping methods. I have bought and received seeds from all over the world and from most major US banks so I have a good bit of inside knowledge of how shit works and dont work. I trade and give away, never sell. Shoot me a PM for further details. For the record I have flown into Schipol and shipped shit back to myself without issue many times... its all relative. Back in the day I was super paranoid, now that its legal in a good many states I really dont give a shit, I'm over 50 and never been arrested... lol... first offense = shipping beans... Bahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha if any LEO is that desperate... they can... well you know... God Bless Mark Emery!


Fair enough. I would consider trading beans but I'm not really interested in selling anything. Heck, some of the crosses I've made I have 100's of beans from. Would prolly be fine giving some of them away.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 19, 2020)

For example:


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 19, 2020)

Best to keep that on the dl...


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 20, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I don't! The Lemon Lotus plants are foxtailing crazy style.
> I'm not sure if I'm comfortable doing any kind of seed exchanges.
> I've never considered taking requests for crosses, but heh...why not!
> I do have some non-bodhi plants running right now, but no, I've never made any non-bodhi crosses. I only recently started.
> ...


That foxtailing is just good sativa gene, not being suppressed.
For seed exchanging, I'm not sure how everyone feels. I've talked about it a little on here. I have someone who is supposed to mail me a 1/2 pack of something that he didn't want to grow again. I offered him an equal trade of something I have a couple extra beans of. We'll see how it goes. 
To do it discretely and safely, I'm going to package them as I would have recieved them, and send 'em. I live in a legal state now, so I'm working hard at shrugging off fears of being in hostile Hoosier territory.
I'm just going to do it.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 20, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Hot Diggity Sog I'm in a legal state so I have no problem sending and receiving seeds... discretion and safety is relative to your packing and shipping methods. I have bought and received seeds from all over the world and from most major US banks so I have a good bit of inside knowledge of how shit works and dont work. I trade and give away, never sell. Shoot me a PM for further details. For the record I have flown into Schipol and shipped shit back to myself without issue many times... its all relative. Back in the day I was super paranoid, now that its legal in a good many states I really dont give a shit, I'm over 50 and never been arrested... lol... first offense = shipping beans... Bahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha if any LEO is that desperate... they can... well you know... God Bless Mark Emery!


I agree; trade or give. I'm new to the RIU, and posting pictures, paper trail of deeds so to speak. Since leaving Indiana..it's been great to not have to worry at every second of my interaction with a plant.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 20, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Hot Diggity Sog I'm in a legal state so I have no problem sending and receiving seeds... discretion and safety is relative to your packing and shipping methods. I have bought and received seeds from all over the world and from most major US banks so I have a good bit of inside knowledge of how shit works and dont work. I trade and give away, never sell. Shoot me a PM for further details. For the record I have flown into Schipol and shipped shit back to myself without issue many times... its all relative. Back in the day I was super paranoid, now that its legal in a good many states I really dont give a shit, I'm over 50 and never been arrested... lol... first offense = shipping beans... Bahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha if any LEO is that desperate... they can... well you know... God Bless Mark Emery!


I just threw them in my bag from schpol id say 7 years ago into a nonlegal state. Only a few packs but doubt customs couidve seen anything with all the crap I had in my checked bags


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 20, 2020)

@Hot Diggity Sog Man what beautiful justice you have done with these!! Stellar job mate. Your grow style/setup reminds me greatly of a setup I saw in Ontario Canada. Dude called the place the donkey dick cafe and it was 250 sites that all had these massive single cola 2L sized donkey dicks. He also would germ then veg for 7-10 days then flip em. It works, don't fix it


----------



## ChocoKush (Feb 20, 2020)

Does anyone have a smoke review on the Mango HashPlant?


----------



## Craigson (Feb 20, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I don't! The Lemon Lotus plants are foxtailing crazy style.
> I'm not sure if I'm comfortable doing any kind of seed exchanges.
> I've never considered taking requests for crosses, but heh...why not!
> I do have some non-bodhi plants running right now, but no, I've never made any non-bodhi crosses. I only recently started.
> ...


Just mail seeds in a crush proof package. Reg mail. Its 2020, nobody cares about mailing weed seeds. Breeders and vendors send boxes of thousands of seeds all over the country and beyond


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 20, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> Does anyone have a smoke review on the Mango HashPlant?


I'll be listening in, as I'm planning a run.


----------



## dopefest (Feb 20, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> Does anyone have a smoke review on the Mango HashPlant?


I'd be interested as well. Was running a few but was also testing new nutes...completely fucked 'em up and had to scrap the project. I'll probably run some more later this year...until then, if anyone has any info please divulge!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 20, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Just mail seeds in a crush proof package. Reg mail. Its 2020, nobody cares about mailing weed seeds. Breeders and vendors send boxes of thousands of seeds all over the country and beyond


The only people who care are the customs agents who open the package, remove the seeds, and send them on to their destination with green tape and a letter. But that only applies if you're crossing international borders. Plant material/seeds of any sort are highly regulated in customs, it's not just cannabis seeds.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 20, 2020)

I just chopped my 1st 2 plants. Herer Hashplant #1 and #2 at day 67 of 12/12.



#1 spent her whole life under Quantum Board 288 V2 RSpec's and #2 spent hers under Quantum Board 288 V2 4000K.
Just wanted you to see the structure of each. Could be a coincidence, but the trichomes on #2 are much "brighter" in appearance. Generally speaking, flowering under whiter lights tends to do that...not always but it's common.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 20, 2020)

I should be getting my mango seeds today, but I just started a run (elfenstone) so it will be a few months before my next cycle. 

Looking forward to the reports!


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 20, 2020)

@chiefer888 How are the Healing HPs are coming along? Or was there just one? Can't remember


----------



## chiefer888 (Feb 20, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> @chiefer888 How are the Healing HPs are coming along? Or was there just one? Can't remember


It’s the Heavenly Hashplant that I have going (just one plant). It’s coming along nicely. The tops are starting to look done, but the lower part of the canopy is still developing flowers. Maybe I‘ll get a nice closeup shot this week.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 20, 2020)

Y'all(and some homework) have convinced me to switch to QB lighting..now, to narrow down choices.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 20, 2020)

Looks like I have tons to catch up on in this thread lol 
I will be back with pictures , but I just wanted to stop in and let you Bodhi folks know . Anyone who is looking for huge beasts of plants need to grab some PU F3 crosses. The growth of the Mother's Milk #31 x PU F3 testers is absolutely insane just like the non runts of Skywalker x PU F3 were. They have quadrupled in size , at least , since being transplanted and flipped 15 days ago.

Cheers


----------



## greg nr (Feb 20, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Y'all(and some homework) have convinced me to switch to QB lighting..now, to narrow down choices.


HLG is/was having a sale on v1 288 boards. $49 for a board and heat sink. 4 of those will do a 4x4, 6 if you want to run them light with more even coverage. They are very good boards, even without the red.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 20, 2020)

greg nr said:


> HLG is/was having a sale on vi 288 boards. $49 for a board and heat sink. 4 of those will do a 4x4, 6 if you want to run them light with more even coverage. They are very good boards, even without the red.


Are they compatable with Flipbox brand controllers etc.?


----------



## greg nr (Feb 20, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Are they compatable with Flipbox brand controllers etc.?


They are just plain boards. You still need drivers. Get a driver that is compatible with your board controller and no worries. The meanwell "B" drivers should work, but check specs first.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 20, 2020)

greg nr said:


> They are just plain boards. You still need drivers. Get a driver that is compatible with your board controller and no worries. The meanwell "B" drivers should work, but check specs first.


Honestly, it's all Greek to me. I'm going more on other peoples experiences, or trying. I want to run 2 small rooms, 1 light while the other is dark, with a seemless switch between the two.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 20, 2020)

greg nr said:


> They are just plain boards. You still need drivers. Get a driver that is compatible with your board controller and no worries. The meanwell "B" drivers should work, but check specs first.


I see complete set-ups on HLG with heat sinks, drivers, etc. 240-480watt for $700+...is this a deal?


----------



## greg nr (Feb 20, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I see complete set-ups on HLG with heat sinks, drivers, etc. 240-480watt for $700+...is this a deal?


Those are there newer products. This is the sale board: https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/quantum-boards/products/qb288-quantum-board

With a heatsink, they are selling it for $49.

2 of these boards will get you close to 300w with the right driver. Not bad for ~$180 including driver.

That is a deal. A brilliant one.  If I needed more lights, I'd buy some. Heck, if I thought I'd be upgrading to a 4x4 at some point I'd by them now and put them in the closet.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 20, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Those are there newer products. This is the sale board: https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/quantum-boards/products/qb288-quantum-board
> 
> With a heatsink, they are selling it for $49.
> 
> ...


With any luck, they'll still have some when my tax return comes in. I've been out of since June 25, and just going back this next Monday so I'm pretty broke.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 20, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Those are there newer products. This is the sale board: https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/quantum-boards/products/qb288-quantum-board
> 
> With a heatsink, they are selling it for $49.
> 
> ...


Correction:...out of work simce..


----------



## Craigson (Feb 20, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> The only people who care are the customs agents who open the package, remove the seeds, and send them on to their destination with green tape and a letter. But that only applies if you're crossing international borders. Plant material/seeds of any sort are highly regulated in customs, it's not just cannabis seeds.


Ya they have to be packaged pretty poorly to get caught by customs (at least canadian or USA customs)
Hundreds or thousands of packages of seeds, clones, bud, and whatever else are shipped between countries every day.


----------



## chiiidog (Feb 20, 2020)

On the subject of mailing seeds, they contain <0.3% THC and therefore are federally legal since the passage of the 2018 Farm Bill. Now, whether a LEO would agree with that is another story - worst case you'd have to defend yourself in court. Not to mention the fact that a package containing seeds with the word "Hashplant" or "Kush" on it may provide law enforcement with a hint of what's going on at the address those are being sent to...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 20, 2020)

The following are pictures from the day ( Feb 5th ) the Mother's Milk #31 x PU F3 were transplanted and put into the flowering tent and pictures from today. The picture of each on the left is from Feb 5th the ones on the right are from today 15 days later.
#1


#3


#5


#5 is already showing the purple trichs. The other two are not

Cheers


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 20, 2020)

Woke up to being reposted on the bodhi guide IG, holy shit  

Popped a whole pack of space cake for the next run.


----------



## joeko420 (Feb 20, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Woke up to being reposted on the bodhi guide IG, holy shit
> 
> Popped a whole pack of space cake for the next run.


Living the dream  Nice work!


----------



## Boosky (Feb 20, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> The following are pictures from the day ( Feb 5th ) the Mother's Milk #31 x PU F3 were transplanted and put into the flowering tent and pictures from today. The picture of each on the left is from Feb 5th the ones on the right are from today 15 days later.
> #1
> View attachment 4484298View attachment 4484302
> 
> ...


Is this one released yet? Also is it Mother’s Milk #31 in Mother’s Hashplant? Thanks


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Feb 20, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Ya they have to be packaged pretty poorly to get caught by customs (at least canadian or USA customs)
> Hundreds or thousands of packages of seeds, clones, bud, and whatever else are shipped between countries every day.


Maybe us Canadians are just lucky when it comes to seeds arriving successfully. This is 5 packages that all arrived successfully just this week from the UK, US, Canada. Shipping seeds anywhere is not a problem that I've ever experienced. If people are worried try not putting a return address or the person's real name.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 20, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Maybe us Canadians are just lucky when it comes to seeds arriving successfully. This is 5 packages that all arrived successfully just this week from the UK, US, Canada. Shipping seeds anywhere is not a problem that I've ever experienced. If people are worried try not putting a return address or the person's real name. View attachment 4484631


Around my small town, the post office doesn't always deliver stuff with odd or false names, and no return address raises flags.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 20, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Maybe us Canadians are just lucky when it comes to seeds arriving successfully. This is 5 packages that all arrived successfully just this week from the UK, US, Canada. Shipping seeds anywhere is not a problem that I've ever experienced. If people are worried try not putting a return address or the person's real name. View attachment 4484631


I've yet to order from Canada or Europe, but I don't fear ordering with the states anymore.


----------



## Jonathn (Feb 20, 2020)

Got some master hash plant I tested for Bodhi a Couple years back. this was the keeper.It was so hard to choose a keep out of this batch. I can’t remember exactly how many females there was. I’d have to go back and check but I I do remember how beautiful they all were. The flavour from His vintage master Kush mixed with that 88G13/hp Reminds me of good Bubba kush. this was not the nicest looking phenotype But it’s the hardest hitting. It hits you like a ton of bricks. Alleviate any aches and pains after a long days work like body says it’s got that warm blanket wrapped around An feel good lay back cuddle up kind of vibe.Definitely a nighttime smoke the packs the flavor. I can’t wait to press some of this and see what kind of returns I get. These photos are still three weeks out from harvest and they’re dripping already.I’ll post some dried shots in due time.


----------



## Hempire828 (Feb 20, 2020)

A couple shots of my Strawberry Unicorns & Lucky Wookie 8..& 51 days.. Lucky’s beginning to yellow on me..she can eat!!


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 20, 2020)

Kodama a couple weeks into flower. Showing some cool purple.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 21, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Is this one released yet? Also is it Mother’s Milk #31 in Mother’s Hashplant? Thanks


Not that I know of. I have them as testers. 
As for the Mother's Hashplant I have no idea. It might be just Mother's Milk and not Mother's Milk #31

Cheers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

Dumpster x 88g13hp


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Maybe us Canadians are just lucky when it comes to seeds arriving successfully. This is 5 packages that all arrived successfully just this week from the UK, US, Canada. Shipping seeds anywhere is not a problem that I've ever experienced. If people are worried try not putting a return address or the person's real name.


gotta say as somebody who ships things a lot of the time, you are giving out some HORRIBLE advice right now. 
From USPS: First-Class® letters and parcels and Express Mail® are protected against search and seizure under the Fourth Amendment to the Constitution, and, as such, cannot be opened without a search warrant. If there is probable cause to believe the contents of a First-Class Mail letter or parcel or an Express Mail pieceviolate federal law, Postal Inspectors can obtain a search warrant to open the mailpiece. Other classes of mail do not contain private correspondence, and therefore may be opened without a warrant. 

First-Class Mail includes:

First-Class Mail Cards – the least expensive, most immediate way to reach someone.
First-Class Mail Letters – the everyday letter mail. Affix a stamp, and drop it in the mailbox.
First-Class Large Envelopes – mail lots of material in large envelopes.
First-Class Mail Packages – Letters, envelopes, and small packages weighing 13 ounces or less.
Presorted First-Class Mail – use it for high volume business mail.
Priority Mail® - Cost effective delivery in an average of 2-3 days

Really some garbage advice you're handing out that could actually lead to people in trouble. SHIP YOU SHIT PRIORITY/FIRST CLASS and use REAL INFO. If you're really worried then dont be giving out your info to strangers on the internet for the promise of some free seeds.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Feb 21, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> gotta say as somebody who ships things a lot of the time, you are giving out some HORRIBLE advice right now.
> From USPS: First-Class® letters and parcels and Express Mail® are protected against search and seizure under the Fourth Amendment to the Constitution, and, as such, cannot be opened without a search warrant. If there is probable cause to believe the contents of a First-Class Mail letter or parcel or an Express Mail pieceviolate federal law, Postal Inspectors can obtain a search warrant to open the mailpiece. Other classes of mail do not contain private correspondence, and therefore may be opened without a warrant.
> 
> First-Class Mail includes:
> ...


Garbage advice was the first thing that came to mind when I read this reply. As someone that's sent packages to every continent successfully I can tell you express and priority packages require real names and a declaration of the contents which links the sender to the contents and package. Standard envelope and stamps still the best and cheapest way to send seeds successfully even with no return address and a provided name which may or may not be real. Had only one package not make it in 3 years and that was to South Africa.

Also they don't require a warrant to open priority packages since I've never heard of anyone getting a copy of said warrant in there poorly repacked and taped parcels arrive without their seeds. They xray all those packages and if the contents don't fit the declaration they open it.

Edit I've sent over 5000 seeds last year using my methods successfully. I'm over 1000 sent successfully this year so far.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Garbage advice was the first thing that came to mind when I read this reply. As someone that's sent packages to every continent successfully I can tell you express and priority packages require real names and a declaration of the contents which links the sender to the contents and package. Standard envelope and stamps still the best and cheapest way to send seeds successfully even with no return address and a provided name which may or may not be real. Had only one package not make it in 3 years and that was to South Africa.
> 
> Also they don't require a warrant to open priority packages since I've never heard of anyone getting a copy of said warrant in there poorly repacked and taped parcels arrive without their seeds. They xray all those packages and if the contents don't fit the declaration they open it.
> 
> Edit I've sent over 5000 seeds last year using my methods successfully. I'm over 1000 sent successfully this year so far.


I’ve personally had an order seized and that’s not how it works at all. You can absolutely choose to not need a signature when you pay for your shipping. Who gives a fuck about cheapest when safety is on the line? Glad your method works for you but it’s a clown method and you’re a clown for believing that.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 21, 2020)

International shipping is a whole different game than domestic. Other countries aren't bound by our laws. And even our customs service isn't when it comes to international inbound mail. They can legally search any package for any reason. Btw, the uscg doesn't need warrants either. 

But the primary purpose for seizing inbound seeds is agriculture, not drug policy. Which is why they just throw them away. Now if they catch actual cannabis, or meth, or coke, or..., they will make a referral to the dea. But not so much for seeds.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Feb 21, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I’ve personally had an order seized and that’s not how it works at all. You can absolutely choose to not need a signature when you pay for your shipping. Who gives a fuck about cheapest when safety is on the line? Glad your method works for you but it’s a clown method and you’re a clown for believing that.


Slow children playing must have been more than just a sign out front of your childhood home. 

The cheapest method is the safest period. Filling out and signing a declaration removes any hope of plausible deniability for you or the recipient if caught. 
Also I'm not sure why a signature changes anything it's just a hassle for the recipient has nothing to do with safety at all. 

Who gives a fuck about the cheapest method, well I do since the last OG Server Fund raiser I sold 3400 plus seeds and paid the shipping. Anything tracking and priority would have been 26 dollars a package and that's in Canada out of Canada those packages would have been well over $30 so what I shipped out for 137 dollars in stamps would have been over a thousand dollars easily. Not to mention the hours wasted filling out declarations at the post office. 

You're wrong and have no fucking clue about shipping seeds so up your dosage of hormones, level out and fuck off.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 21, 2020)

As entertaining as the banter has been...howxs y'alls Bodhi stuff going?


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 21, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> As entertaining as the banter has been...howxs y'alls Bodhi stuff going?


Lol, great. The tiger melon x ssdd pheno I have has had very minimal stretch for anyone with height restrictions.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Feb 21, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Slow children playing must have been more than just a sign out front of your childhood home.
> 
> The cheapest method is the safest period. Filling out and signing a declaration removes any hope of plausible deniability for you or the recipient if caught.
> Also I'm not sure why a signature changes anything it's just a hassle for the recipient has nothing to do with safety at all.
> ...


Well said


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 21, 2020)

Anyone hear anything about or any rumors that Bodhi was coming out with some new packaging? I would support it if it is true. A little something to ward off fake and phonies. I think a dime bag baggie and gold sticker works but it would be nice to see some more legit professional packaging of sorts.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 21, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> As entertaining as the banter has been...howxs y'alls Bodhi stuff going?


My elfenstone is happily in veg. Not really worth pics at this stage, but you can find them in a thread I have in grow room design.


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 21, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Maybe us Canadians are just lucky when it comes to seeds arriving successfully. This is 5 packages that all arrived successfully just this week from the UK, US, Canada. Shipping seeds anywhere is not a problem that I've ever experienced. If people are worried try not putting a return address or the person's real name. View attachment 4484631



IDK how his genetics are now, but in 2016 Lavender was one of the absolute worst strains I have ever grown in my life lol. Nothing lavender about it, very little vigor, fussy nutrients, didnt like to be directly under the lights but off in a corner....just to harvest and not find a pheno that had any distinct flavor or any real potency. Not for nothing, they were not exactly cheap beans back then either. I hope you find better luck than I did mate!


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 21, 2020)

Do you think is this going to be an ok way to collect pollen or did i eff it up? I still have the bottom half of the plant so if you dont think this will be viable ill just toss my girl in with him for the night.. This is orange sunshine that im trying to take to f3 @Weliveinapolicestate


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 21, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> As entertaining as the banter has been...howxs y'alls Bodhi stuff going?


Not currently growing any Bodhi but i smoked some Mothers Milk x Purple Unicorn today after a month cure and I really like the high

nice social talkative sativa high

not too potent to the point it’ll fuck you up but a good wake & bake or all day smoke


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 21, 2020)

BrewerT said:


> Anyone hear anything about or any rumors that Bodhi was coming out with some new packaging? I would support it if it is true. A little something to ward off fake and phonies. I think a dime bag baggie and gold sticker works but it would be nice to see some more legit professional packaging of sorts.


Yes... he DOES have new packaging and I love it too, for the reasons you mention. I'm not really set up to post a pic for you but you should be able to find one. The new ones are sealed up and look nice. Some are still coming in the dope bags but I think he's switching over with new stuff. I actually got a pack of ASS in the new packaging.

edit: Other ones I have with new packaging are Amrita and Nigerian Space Probe


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 21, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> Well, I got bit by the CG bug. 2/3 packs were on my bucket list.
> 
> Chris' response to my inquiry about whether my other packs are duds too.
> 
> ...


So for shits and giggles I at least pulled out my Hazeman Elephant Stomper and Snow High Purple Mexican Thai to see if the seeds looks the same. Big difference and the Elephant really does not appear to have been opened. I wish that the same this about the Snow High seeds. The bag's opening appears stretched and they are the largest Thai seeds that I have ever seen. 

Despite being way over my viable space quota I am going to drown all 20 just to prove a point. I really hope that for human's loving-kindness sake that I am wrong.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm a week or less from taking down my Goldstar x Snow Lotus. Been flowering since Nov 23, with a transplant and 6 cuttings taken from her after about 2 weeks into flower.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Yes... he DOES have new packaging and I love it too, for the reasons you mention. I'm not really set up to post a pic for you but you should be able to find one. The new ones are sealed up and look nice. Some are still coming in the dope bags but I think he's switching over with new stuff. I actually got a pack of ASS in the new packaging.


New v old.... fwiw, the second pack is more cowbell....


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 21, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> So for shits and giggles I at least pulled out my Hazeman Elephant Stomper and Snow High Purple Mexican Thai to see if the seeds looks the same. Big difference and the Elephant really does not appear to have been opened. I wish that the same this about the Snow High seeds. The bag's opening appears stretched and they are the largest Thai seeds that I have ever seen.
> 
> Despite being way over my viable space quota I am going to drown all 20 just to prove a point. I really hope that for human's loving-kindness sake that I am wrong.


I really would love to run some Snowhigh gear, is this your first Snowhigh run? I think he's got some neat sounding sativas that I'd like to work with, maybe cross with my Bodhi lines.


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 21, 2020)

Awesome. Love the new packaging. Thanks alot for letting me in on the scoop my fellow stoners


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Slow children playing must have been more than just a sign out front of your childhood home.
> 
> The cheapest method is the safest period. Filling out and signing a declaration removes any hope of plausible deniability for you or the recipient if caught.
> Also I'm not sure why a signature changes anything it's just a hassle for the recipient has nothing to do with safety at all.
> ...


Hahahaha strike a nerve, did I? Dunno where you got 26 to ship as it’s only 7, NEVER requires a signature, can buy shipping and print them at home with a return address that’s not yours, and anonymous currency. Either way, I hope you have a great day, and that your grows go well.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

greg nr said:


> New v old.... fwiw, the second pack is more cowbell....
> 
> View attachment 4485083


That’s not really new though, is it? I got some of these packs back in 2018


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 21, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> That’s not really new though, is it? I got some of these packs back in 2018



Could very well be lol , I'm about a year out the loop since I last purchased bodhi's gear. My last purchase came in the small green little baggies as well as my freebies. My taxes land Monday...Or should I say Bodhi's taxes land monday


----------



## bukstud4u (Feb 21, 2020)

I think that’s the packaging for Supernatural Selections strains. My Dreadbread came like that too.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 21, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> That’s not really new though, is it? I got some of these packs back in 2018


It's the first time I've seen it, so I don't know. I always used to get just those green bags.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Feb 21, 2020)

BrewerT said:


> IDK how his genetics are now, but in 2016 Lavender was one of the absolute worst strains I have ever grown in my life lol. Nothing lavender about it, very little vigor, fussy nutrients, didnt like to be directly under the lights but off in a corner....just to harvest and not find a pheno that had any distinct flavor or any real potency. Not for nothing, they were not exactly cheap beans back then either. I hope you find better luck than I did mate!


Thats some great info thanks for sharing. I know she once had some magic to her, she is the mother used in making of the Bodhi's Wookie. If she has lost her magic I wouldn't be too shocked as the Dutch breeder's have been slacking for the past decade or two it seems. 



Stickyjones said:


> Do you think is this going to be an ok way to collect pollen or did i eff it up? I still have the bottom half of the plant so if you dont think this will be viable ill just toss my girl in with him for the night.. This is orange sunshine that im trying to take to f3 @Weliveinapolicestate


You pulled him a little soon don't see any pollen on your parchment paper and I really don't see that the balls have opened either. 

The best way to pollinate females I find is to put them in bloom a week before the male/s, if you want a few seeds (40 to 100) and smokable buds put the male in first a week so two before the females and kill or remove male when the females hit two and a half weeks. 

Good luck on your Orange Sunshine f3 project.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 21, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Hahahaha strike a nerve, did I? Dunno where you got 26 to ship as it’s only 7, NEVER requires a signature, can buy shipping and print them at home with a return address that’s not yours, and anonymous currency. Either way, I hope you have a great day, and that your grows go well.



No idea what I missed but to 2 members I respect and enjoy.... STFU.... just kidding lol. No arguing though, both of you contribute here and dont start shit. If you disagree just state it nicely! Both of you I respect and am not trying to stir the pot, just someone had to say it and I dont even know what the disagreement is! Dont like arguing between member that frequent this thread is all! Work it out...

Happy growing!


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 21, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> No idea what I missed but to 2 members I respect and enjoy.... STFU.... just kidding lol. No arguing though, both of you contribute here and dont start shit. If you disagree just state it nicely! Both of you I respect and am not trying to stir the pot, just someone had to say it and I dont even know what the disagreement is! Dont like arguing between member that frequent this thread is all! Work it out...
> 
> Happy growing!


Lol, I thought they might be brothers.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Feb 21, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Hahahaha strike a nerve, did I? Dunno where you got 26 to ship as it’s only 7, NEVER requires a signature, can buy shipping and print them at home with a return address that’s not yours, and anonymous currency. Either way, I hope you have a great day, and that your grows go well.


It seems you lack reading comprehension too. I'm in Canada and $26 is the price for express priority with tracking no signature not 7 dollars. My package that came from California cost the sender $12.25 USD to send here so if you can ship express priority w/tracking for 7 dollars that's a great deal. 

Anyways yes I hope you have a great day as well. 

Keeping it Bodhi from left to right 
Sunshine 4, Black Triangle, Secret Chief, Space Monkey 


Sorry for the shitty picture it's a Huawei phone, Huawei must mean garbage in Mandarin because this phone and camera are complete trash.


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 21, 2020)

We had some local growers that grew out a couple Bodhi strains and we just received their test results so I can share them here with you Bodhi heads:

Vintage Pakistani came in at 15%THC and .06% CBD (.48% CBGa & .94 d9 THC) for 17.61% total cannabinoid
Dread Bread came in at 17.5% THC and .06% CBD (.4 % CBGa & 1.08 d9 THC) for 20.44% total cannabinoid

I imagined the VP would have more cbd in it because of the effects, but what the hell do I know lol. Going to pop some God's Paintbrush soon - on the Bodhi guide IG page they said they found a 1:1 THC:CBD ratio pheno. Looking for it now. Bamboodan has some killer pics of this one he grew as a tester too.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

greg nr said:


> It's the first time I've seen it, so I don't know. I always used to get just those green bags.


I thought that all the Supernatural Selections stuff always came in them, but I"ve only ordered 2 of them, so I dont know. maybe he's swapping over for more of those? Either way, cool. its tamper proof packaging.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 21, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> We had some local growers that grew out a couple Bodhi strains and we just received their test results so I can share them here with you Bodhi heads:
> 
> Vintage Pakistani came in at 15%THC and .06% CBD (.48% CBGa & .94 d9 THC) for 17.61% total cannabinoid
> Dread Bread came in at 17.5% THC and .06% CBD (.4 % CBGa & 1.08 d9 THC) for 20.44% total cannabinoid
> ...


@The Mantis did they run these in or out? Thanks!


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 21, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @The Mantis did they run these in or out? Thanks!


Pretty sure indoor.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 21, 2020)

Dumpster hashplant testers day 43 I believe. I do actually have the date written down this time it’s downstairs written somewhere.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 21, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> We had some local growers that grew out a couple Bodhi strains and we just received their test results so I can share them here with you Bodhi heads:
> 
> Vintage Pakistani came in at 15%THC and .06% CBD (.48% CBGa & .94 d9 THC) for 17.61% total cannabinoid
> Dread Bread came in at 17.5% THC and .06% CBD (.4 % CBGa & 1.08 d9 THC) for 20.44% total cannabinoid
> ...


CBGA is a tad higher. Thought that stuff was in that CBD realm?


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks for the advice, next time i will start my male flowering sooner. About 4 out if 50 or so flowers opened before i pulled them was thinking the others would open up once dried.. im just gonna put them together for a couple days to make sher he got her good.. I happen to have wookie f2s on the way so if the lavender isnt up to par ill f3 that and share


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 21, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> We had some local growers that grew out a couple Bodhi strains and we just received their test results so I can share them here with you Bodhi heads:
> Vintage Pakistani came in at 15%THC and .06% CBD (.48% CBGa & .94 d9 THC) for 17.61% total cannabinoid
> Dread Bread came in at 17.5% THC and .06% CBD (.4 % CBGa & 1.08 d9 THC) for 20.44% total cannabinoid


Did you get to smoke samples of either of those yourself? If so, what did you think? Those numbers look pretty similar (with the Dread Bread a little bit stronger). I wonder if the highs feel similar too.


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 21, 2020)

jp68 said:


> CBGA is a tad higher. Thought that stuff was in that CBD realm?


Leafly says cbga is a precursor of sorts to thc/cbd: https://www.leafly.com/news/science-tech/what-is-cbga-cannabigerolic-acid-marijuana-cannabinoid

Verywellmind says d9-thc is the stuff that makes you feel "high." https://www.verywellmind.com/what-is-thc-in-marijuana-4080556



Nutbag Poster said:


> Did you get to smoke samples of either of those yourself? If so, what did you think? Those numbers look pretty similar (with the Dread Bread a little bit stronger). I wonder if the highs feel similar too.


I have some personal outdoor of both. Smoke the VP every morning. Both VP1 & VP2 are almost exactly the same in effect. Straight clear headed sativa that keeps me focused and energized. It's my favorite morning smoke and I just glide through choring. Dread Bread is a completely different high, depending on each specific plant. Trying to find out which one they tested. But #4 & #10 are the strongest (according to my highly tuned internal testing equipment) with different hybrid like effects and pretty hit you in the face strong.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 21, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> I have some personal outdoor of both. Smoke the VP every morning. Both VP1 & VP2 are almost exactly the same in effect. Straight clear headed sativa that keeps me focused and energized. It's my favorite morning smoke and I just glide through choring. Dread Bread is a completely different high, depending on each specific plant. Trying to find out which one they tested. But #4 & #10 are the strongest (according to my highly tuned internal testing equipment) with different hybrid like effects and pretty hit you in the face strong.


Thanks! That info's some good shit!... my guessing based on numbers needs work it seems, but that's good info in itself. VP sounds great!

As for your testing equipment, are you referring to the 'Tegridy Farms method?

note: i'll probably delete the pic in a bit, but temporarily for Friday night giggles.  Even if you typically hate South Park (which I don't), I highly recommend this episode.

Also... an email just came in from GLG saying the Bodhi BOGO ends Monday at midnight. Useful is also dropping a Goji x Chocolate Diesel !


----------



## Mr Westmont (Feb 21, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> Does anyone have a smoke review on the Mango HashPlant?


I got a seedline going right now. Only on its second set of leaves. Will post pics when its worth it to post


----------



## Houstini (Feb 21, 2020)

Goji f2s day 59, another week and I’ll be ecstatic. First run in a long time with zero mold or pests!


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 21, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I really would love to run some Snowhigh gear, is this your first Snowhigh run? I think he's got some neat sounding sativas that I'd like to work with, maybe cross with my Bodhi lines.


Buy John's gear. He has some awesome crosses and hes pretty ill so I know that he could use the $$.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 22, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> Buy John's gear. He has some awesome crosses and hes pretty ill so I know that he could use the $$.


Thanks for the encouragement. I have a few chosen already, but I can't find my #1 choice (Black Mamba) in stock anywhere now.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 22, 2020)

Cut a clone off a goji I did an outdoor pollination with a baddawg male gg4 x ortega last night (I started 6, this one looks like the only female ) this showed up. Not sure if any of these strains have a bleeding trait, maybe a deficiency? We just chatted about this @JohnGlennsGarden


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 22, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Cut a clone off a goji I did an outdoor pollination with a baddawg male gg4 x ortega last night (I started 6, this one looks like the only female ) this showed up. Not sure if any of these strains have a bleeding trait, maybe a deficiency? We just chatted about this @JohnGlennsGarden
> View attachment 4485949View attachment 4485952


For complete lack of technical terms, arent bleeders high in sugar content (glucose?) generally? I thought I read something about that when we were discussing the cosmic serpent upon its release a while back.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 22, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> For complete lack of technical terms, arent bleeders high in sugar content (glucose?) generally? I thought I read something about that when we were discussing the cosmic serpent upon its release a while back.


I really have no idea. I took a cut off a different strain that got pollinated as well, no bleeding but same exact nutes Im using on the gojis. I'm waiting on preflowers before I take another cut off a different goji to see if it does the same.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 22, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I really have no idea. I took a cut off a different strain that got pollinated as well, no bleeding but same exact nutes Im using on the gojis. I'm waiting on preflowers before I take another cut off a different goji to see if it does the same.


lemme know if you'd ever wanna swap a clone for one of that goji! got some good stuff going right now. all I know is I found no difference in final product between bleeders and non bleeders of the same strain.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 22, 2020)

The last couple/few weeks always the slowest... I'm watching day by day as this happens! Not a massive purple fan by any means but, this plants got the looks all around and some of the densest buds I have ever produced... space monkey will come down about day 56 possibly 58-60. I could have taken it at 7 weeks for sure. Day 53 I think today 

I will say for sure that my 4x4 bed is on its 3rd run and seeming very healthy. Loving my watering practice adding the neptune fish fert. Seems to help small pots in veg stay happy longer as well so I'd recommend it to anyone running out of juice before plants ready to flower etc. 


Happy growing! Fyi this nice fade starting on the red eye BBIC. Space monkey been all yellow for a while now lol...


----------



## Beng01 (Feb 22, 2020)

BBHP, this is the second keeper I found out of less than a half pack that Ive had for like 6 years

Almost 30% press yield, no shit

Taste and smell 10

Sweet and sour berry candy with just a touch of sweet skunk smell, very strong taste and smell, little touch of pine as well


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 22, 2020)

Also to note... the plants I have grown more than once from seed and/or clone. (Laplata labs durangatang, mass super skunk clone only, ecsd x wcsd/over 20+ years old). I have been adding a good amount of malted barley to my 4x4 bed top dressed in powdered form (coffee grinder), but more than I normally ALWAYS have in the past though. Most of these varieties have gone a full 70 days even 75. I am approaching day 54 (tomorrow) and think without a scope just by looks I may be done ALL at 9 weeks.(max possibly) I can confirm that it seems to effect a faster finish etc. when used on the norm. 

I would never pass this on unless I think it made a difference. I have grown these few multiple times in my room and a few buddys I have helped heavy. Figured it was worth a post... happy growing!


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 22, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Also to note... the plants I have grown more than once from seed and/or clone. (Laplata labs durangatang, mass super skunk clone only, ecsd x wcsd/over 20+ years old). I have been adding a good amount of malted barley to my 4x4 bed top dressed in powdered form (coffee grinder), but more than I normally ALWAYS have in the past though. Most of these varieties have gone a full 70 days even 75. I am approaching day 54 (tomorrow) and think without a scope just by looks I may be done ALL at 9 weeks.(max possibly) I can confirm that it seems to effect a faster finish etc. when used on the norm.
> 
> I would never pass this on unless I think it made a difference. I have grown these few multiple times in my room and a few buddys I have helped heavy. Figured it was worth a post... happy growing!


This is great to here. I am ordering a 50 pound sack of 2 row malted barley for outdoor growing this year. Lots of good stuff in it like chitin and I remember reading somewhere that it does actually helps plants finish faster, not sure how but I'll gladly use it if I can shave off some flower time.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 22, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> This is great to here. I am ordering a 50 pound sack of 2 row malted barley for outdoor growing this year. Lots of good stuff in it like chitin and I remember reading somewhere that it does actually helps plants finish faster, not sure how but I'll gladly use it if I can shave off some flower time.



Between the barley and the insect frass every week or 2 (light dusting of frass, more barley or kashi) somthing is happening and the strains I'm VERY familiar with def look a week ahead or more. Ex. 70-75 days looking more like 63 or so.

I will tell when I chop but it WILL be sooner than normal. I will never go without MB again as long as I'm running coot/organic style mix.

And as I said I'd never bullshit as I grow good weed regardless of flower time and have nothing to gain here but looking like an asshole lol. Possible not all strains react this way but I'm only talking ones I have kept and are very familiar with... I'd give it a try as cost to benefit seems well worth it along with the other benefits it carrys..

Happy growing!


----------



## lukio (Feb 22, 2020)

Bodhi jungle. I have 3 lil tents like this, all in tiny pots still. Im jus waiting to find out my work movements for the year before repotting and flipping. Black Triangle, Clusterfunk, Chem Kesey and Guava Wookie


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 22, 2020)

lukio said:


> Bodhi jungle. I have 3 lil tents like this, all in tiny pots still. Im jus waiting to find out my work movements for the year before repotting and flipping. Black Triangle, Clusterfunk, Chem Kesey and Guava Wookie
> View attachment 4486473


Well they look perfect and a killer line up... I'm excited for you!


----------



## lukio (Feb 22, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> It seems you lack reading comprehension too. I'm in Canada and $26 is the price for express priority with tracking no signature not 7 dollars. My package that came from California cost the sender $12.25 USD to send here so if you can ship express priority w/tracking for 7 dollars that's a great deal.
> 
> Anyways yes I hope you have a great day as well.
> 
> ...


translation made me lol!

whats your fave outta that lot?

@Diesel0889 thanks mate! yeh not lookin' too shabby cheers, im not sure why cause theyve been in like 2inch pots for two months...im happy theyre happy though!


----------



## Cannablunt (Feb 22, 2020)

Hey everybody, just a headsup(definatly not to brag), I just snagged the last pack of SSDD from GLG. I wasnt even looking to buy anything just browsing the selection, and saw there was ONE left


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 22, 2020)

Quick update from me...end of day 69 of 12/12.

My efforts to stop the fox tailing on the (2) Lemon Lotus plants has failed. It seems these plants just want to stack fox tail after fox tail on one another.
I was also hoping they would start packing on the resin but that has not happened either. That said, they have a long way to go. They are still the most massive plants I have ever seen but they leave a lot to be desired in some of the other areas. Perhaps they will surprise me at the end.

Lemon Hashplant on the left and the meatiest Lemon Lotus in the center.


Lemon Lotus #2


And some Lemon Lotus fox tail close-ups


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 22, 2020)

Quick update from me...end of day 69 of 12/12 (Part 2)

Lemon Hashplant will be coming down in another 2 or 3 days. She doesn't have the best flower development but the nose is fantastic. Since I've grown her before, I know there are wonderful plants to be found. She's throwing her beautiful fall colors - just like before.


Strawberry Goji
It's my 1st time with this and 1st time with any of the goji crosses. I feel like I got a bit unlucky as I planted 5 and got 4 males. All 4 males were friggin monster plants - kind of like the Lemon Lotus plants. She was the runt.
She's been a bit of a head scratcher for me. Sometimes she looks hungry and other times overfed. Sometimes she looks light burned. But she keeps cranking along. AWESOME smell. Average flower formation and appearance. She reminds me a lot of how Sunshine Daydream looked for me.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 22, 2020)

Quick update from me...end of day 69 of 12/12 (Part 3)
I'm going to focus on Herer Hashplant for this post. This is plant #3 of the 4. She had troubles getting acclimated from rockwool cubes to coco. I had some issues with salty coco and she was among the several plants that were affected. She rebounded nicely but was always about 2 weeks behind the others in development. The 1st two HHP's were harvested 3 days ago so she might have 11 more days or so. I want to draw special attention to her to show just how early the insane resin comes on but maybe more importantly, to show how she looks pretty damned good. The other 3 plants suffered from either irregular flower formation or just generally small flowers. I think a pheno hunt is in order with this. Maybe I'm jumping the gun - lets 1st find out how she tastes and smokes


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 22, 2020)

Quick update from me...end of day 69 of 12/12 (Part 4)
And finally, I would like to show some Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips crosses I made. I had little expectations for these. The main reason I even planted them this round was to test whether or not they were feminized seeds, and if so, would they herm.

Well, not only were they are females, but not a one has herm'd on me. They appear to be very sativa dominant. Their appearance is really nothing like either. Flower structure is similar to SSHP but appearance is definitely not. Some of the cobra is appearing in the color of the hairs and in the smells. 
Maybe I'm just giddy because this is the first pollen chuck I've ever done...but I think they are looking pretty amazing and I wanted to share. They've got a while to go too.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 22, 2020)

Quick update from me...end of day 69 of 12/12 (Final) 
Just a quick shot of the whole garden. We're starting to plump up - hopefully some amazing things will happen over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 22, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Quick update from me...end of day 69 of 12/12.
> 
> My efforts to stop the fox tailing on the (2) Lemon Lotus plants has failed. It seems these plants just want to stack fox tail after fox tail on one another.
> I was also hoping they would start packing on the resin but that has not happened either. That said, they have a long way to go. They are still the most massive plants I have ever seen but they leave a lot to be desired in some of the other areas. Perhaps they will surprise me at the end.
> ...


I still think they're(Foxtails) beautiful and speak to strong sativa influences, before sativas were forced to look and act like indicas. Nice work brother.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 22, 2020)

Cannablunt said:


> Hey everybody, just a headsup(definatly not to brag), I just snagged the last pack of SSDD from GLG. I wasnt even looking to buy anything just browsing the selection, and saw there was ONE left


@Cannablunt yeah somebody needs to ask Bodhi what is going on... seems like SSDD is rare but not rare lol... I would love to know what the real deal is. I have me plenty but the sold out, not sold out situation with the banks dont make anybody look good imho. Just my $.02 but YMMV.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 22, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Cannablunt yeah somebody needs to ask Bodhi what is going on... seems like SSDD is rare but not rare lol... I would love to know what the real deal is. I have me plenty but the sold out, not sold out situation with the banks dont make anybody look good imho. Just my $.02 but YMMV.


I believe Bodhi has small quantities left, and drops a few here and there...I think no more to be made either.


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 22, 2020)

Does bodhi ever restock mothers milk?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Feb 22, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Does bodhi ever restock mothers milk?


Nope. That one is gone forever.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 22, 2020)

Cannablunt said:


> Hey everybody, just a headsup(definatly not to brag), I just snagged the last pack of SSDD from GLG. I wasnt even looking to buy anything just browsing the selection, and saw there was ONE left


Was in my cart a few times this last week, I’ve got a pack already though so I felt someone else needed it.


----------



## Patrice22 (Feb 23, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Cannablunt yeah somebody needs to ask Bodhi what is going on... seems like SSDD is rare but not rare lol... I would love to know what the real deal is. I have me plenty but the sold out, not sold out situation with the banks dont make anybody look good imho. Just my $.02 but YMMV.


I have messaged him on breedbay but he's not on there often. He lost the male years ago so he must have had one hell of a stock of seeds but it can't last forever. I know he doesn't put much info out there but it would be good to know if this is the last chance to get them as it's such a special strain. 
I wish he'd bring back some of the old sunshine crosses that I never got to try like sunshine 4, orange, cherry or purple sunshine or even work the line a little.


----------



## 2easy (Feb 23, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Quick update from me...end of day 69 of 12/12 (Part 4)
> And finally, I would like to show some Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips crosses I made. I had little expectations for these. The main reason I even planted them this round was to test whether or not they were feminized seeds, and if so, would they herm.
> 
> Well, not only were they are females, but not a one has herm'd on me. They appear to be very sativa dominant. Their appearance is really nothing like either. Flower structure is similar to SSHP but appearance is definitely not. Some of the cobra is appearing in the color of the hairs and in the smells.
> ...


Looks terrific


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 23, 2020)

Patrice22 said:


> I have messaged him on breedbay but he's not on there often. He lost the male years ago so he must have had one hell of a stock of seeds but it can't last forever. I know he doesn't put much info out there but it would be good to know if this is the last chance to get them as it's such a special strain.
> I wish he'd bring back some of the old sunshine crosses that I never got to try like sunshine 4, orange, cherry or purple sunshine or even work the line a little.


He said on the Dunn show that he is planning to work ssdd as it turned out to be one of his best.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 23, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> He said on the Dunn show that he is planning to work ssdd as it turned out to be one of his best.


I'd smoked a little Bodhi gear prior to SSDD, but the first I smoked of that was poorly grown, trimmed, and cured (bottom shelf store bought) and still blew me away. It made me order my first batch of Bodhi gear, though SSDD is not in my library.


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 23, 2020)

I popped a half pack of ssdd got a couple females and found nothing great, both were spindly kinda generic plants. I still bought another pack and I’m gonna pop all the rest soon just because a ton of people here say it’s amazing. How could I not grow one of bodhis fav plants. Hope my luck is better.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 23, 2020)

It’s one that I always intended to try and kept putting it off. Now it’s too late. Not the first time, won’t be the last I’m sure.


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 23, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It’s one that I always intended to try and kept putting it off. Now it’s too late. Not the first time, won’t be the last I’m sure.


I’m sure the crosses are gonna be amazing per usual. Also f2’s!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 23, 2020)

I keep thinking I should buy a pack of SSDD just because everybody else is, but I'm ok waiting for f2s. I don't love the reports that you can run a full pack and not get the phenos you really want. Hopefully some further work could narrow in on the best traits.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 23, 2020)

I have some HAOGxSSDD chucks I've done I'd be willing to share. I got 2 males I used to hit a Chocolate Fire Cookies, a Helena (thats my Devil Womern chuck, quality stuff If i say so myself), and I think one more but I'd have to go check. Never tried straight SSDD but HAOGxSSDD is a crowdpleaser and a personal favorite of a few family members. I dont got FOMO so i wont be trying to track any SSDD down but i'd be happy to share these chucks. 

(Devil Womern ^^^)

Remember, its 2020. we are drowning in dank weed. If you missed the opportunity, make friends and trade. I've ended up with beans I never thought I'd touch, for free, just because of personal friendships. be good to each other, share, trade, and your missed buys will have 2nd chances. happy sunday to y'all bodhi heads.


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 23, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I have some HAOGxSSDD chucks I've done I'd be willing to share. I got 2 males I used to hit a Chocolate Fire Cookies, a Helena (thats my Devil Womern chuck, quality stuff If i say so myself), and I think one more but I'd have to go check. Never tried straight SSDD but HAOGxSSDD is a crowdpleaser and a personal favorite of a few family members. I dont got FOMO so i wont be trying to track any SSDD down but i'd be happy to share these chucks.
> View attachment 4486807View attachment 4486808
> (Devil Womern ^^^)
> 
> Remember, its 2020. we are drowning in dank weed. If you missed the opportunity, make friends and trade. I've ended up with beans I never thought I'd touch, for free, just because of personal friendships. be good to each other, share, trade, and your missed buys will have 2nd chances. happy sunday to y'all bodhi heads.


I agree, and some of the best stuff is from the smaller guys if you don’t buy from the ones that are obviously hype pushers. The best thing I grew out last year was a limebreath from Maine michigan mafia ( who don’t sell anymore) 2 major phenos both were excellent. The one I kept is the best plant I’ve run in years.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 23, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I have some HAOGxSSDD chucks I've done I'd be willing to share. I got 2 males I used to hit a Chocolate Fire Cookies, a Helena (thats my Devil Womern chuck, quality stuff If i say so myself), and I think one more but I'd have to go check. Never tried straight SSDD but HAOGxSSDD is a crowdpleaser and a personal favorite of a few family members. I dont got FOMO so i wont be trying to track any SSDD down but i'd be happy to share these chucks.
> View attachment 4486807View attachment 4486808
> (Devil Womern ^^^)
> 
> Remember, its 2020. we are drowning in dank weed. If you missed the opportunity, make friends and trade. I've ended up with beans I never thought I'd touch, for free, just because of personal friendships. be good to each other, share, trade, and your missed buys will have 2nd chances. happy sunday to y'all bodhi heads.


Sounds delish man!


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 23, 2020)

Love me some silver haze, and this Pinball Wizard #1 chopped down at 65 days here is pretty awesome. Smells like a blueberry muffin and tastes like a smoothie king. Nice sativa rush high from the momma. The lingering smell on your fingers and the taste eventually leads to that silver haze smell/taste to it but it's pretty hard to notice with the fruit being more forward. This little tester nug is all I have for now but all the phenos are looking pretty cool with quite a bid of varation, this might be the fruitiest of them.


----------



## GanjaSnake (Feb 23, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> Does anyone have a smoke review on the Mango HashPlant?


 I've grown them out, I wasn't all that impressed. The plants themselves are VERY vigorous with a lot of variation between plants. They had a nice lemon pledge smell but that did not carry through to the taste. Reminded me of an old school sativa, but the high was more of an indica stone for me. One of the phenos had a cat piss flavor which I kind of liked, but the couch lock effect wasn't what I was after.

I did make F2's as well as a cross, I gave some F2's to a guy I know to grow out and they looked much better than what I grew out. I only got a couple pics back from him, but he never got back to me on how they liked it. More testing is needed I suppose.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 23, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I have some HAOGxSSDD chucks I've done I'd be willing to share. I got 2 males I used to hit a Chocolate Fire Cookies, a Helena (thats my Devil Womern chuck, quality stuff If i say so myself), and I think one more but I'd have to go check. Never tried straight SSDD but HAOGxSSDD is a crowdpleaser and a personal favorite of a few family members. I dont got FOMO so i wont be trying to track any SSDD down but i'd be happy to share these chucks.
> View attachment 4486807View attachment 4486808
> (Devil Womern ^^^)
> 
> Remember, its 2020. we are drowning in dank weed. If you missed the opportunity, make friends and trade. I've ended up with beans I never thought I'd touch, for free, just because of personal friendships. be good to each other, share, trade, and your missed buys will have 2nd chances. happy sunday to y'all bodhi heads.



Years ago it was hard to get seed or you had to go over sea. Fast forward to now. Made many friends and get offered more seed for free between members here or local friends. Never mind cuts etc. Mostly in this thread lol. Amazing how things have changed for the better. And the generosity in this AMAZING THREAD is unmatched. Bodhi bean def carry a good vibe with them and it rubs off on us. 

Alot of people here seem alot like me imo.
They dont horde cuts and seeds so only they have them. They pass them out for the world or at least those close to them to enjoy! This is how it should be!

Happy growing!


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 23, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It’s one that I always intended to try and kept putting it off. Now it’s too late. Not the first time, won’t be the last I’m sure.








Bodhi – Sunshine Daydream (Bubbashine x Appalachia) | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com





still go 4 left


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 23, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> He said on the Dunn show that he is planning to work ssdd as it turned out to be one of his best.


I could be totally wrong, but I thought he said he wasn’t going to make anymore ssdd male hybrids. “The line is better untouched.” He retired ssdd and snow lotus males. Not sure which interview that was from? Maybe potcast?


----------



## jp68 (Feb 23, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I could be totally wrong, but I thought he said he wasn’t going to make anymore ssdd male hybrids. “The line is better untouched.” He retired ssdd and snow lotus males. Not sure which interview that was from? Maybe potcast?


I found the sunshinehead to be better than the ssdd itself but that's just my opinion. Curious what other dads are going to show up in the future. Already have 2 probes with one going and a strawberry milk offspring up next. Skipping the PU crosses and don't really need anymore seeds but if the Iraqi shows up as dad take my $$ . Impressed by the DLA6 ive just taken down which is a narcotic and relaxing buzz with a dried fruit acrid weird smell to it. My go to when my minds racing at sleepy time as it puts the brakes on that shit and lets me sleep


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 23, 2020)

jp68 said:


> I found the sunshinehead to be better than the ssdd itself but that's just my opinion. Curious what other dads are going to show up in the future. Already have 2 probes with one going and a strawberry milk offspring up next. Skipping the PU crosses and don't really need anymore seeds but if the Iraqi shows up as dad take my $$


Well, he DID put out that TK x Iraq (which is a pretty awesome looking cross). I wonder if there will be more. The Iraqi is Strayfox's I believe so maybe he'll go light on using males though. From the recent releases It's looking like the Kashmir male might be the next frontier.

The males really are the keys to the Bodhi catalog. So what "known" males does he still have right now? The ones I haven't heard are dead or retired...
88G13Hp
OMG
Wookie
Purple Unicorn
Kashmir
Strawberry Milk ?

The ones I HAVE heard are gone... Snow Lotus, Appalachia, SSDD (the particular one he's used so far), Apollo 11 (maybe still alive but unlikely to be used for now?)

Do I have this right?


----------



## Michigan man (Feb 23, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Dumpster hashplant testers day 43 I believe. I do actually have the date written down this time it’s downstairs written somewhere. View attachment 4485466View attachment 4485467


wow man nice hopefully im not sleeping when this drops it would b my luck lol hope to see the report on this nice work man looks fire !


----------



## Michigan man (Feb 23, 2020)

just curios did anyone run the nl2 x 88g13 hp if any info on them would b much appreciated


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 23, 2020)

Michigan man said:


> just curios did anyone run the nl2 x 88g13 hp if any info on them would b much appreciated


I'm curious about that one too. I don't have a good feel for why one might want something from NL2. JBC has that sitting there as a freebie (along with Chem Kesey) . First time I've noticed them having freebies that GLG doesn't.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 23, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'm curious about that one too. I don't have a good feel for why one might want something from NL2. JBC has that sitting there as a freebie (along with Chem Kesey) . First time I've noticed them having freebies that GLG doesn't.


When I back-tracked and stocked up on Herer Hashplant, I chose Chem Kesey as my freebie. What's the scoop on this, if anyone knows?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 23, 2020)

From @Schwaggy P when I asked about his freebie, Chem Kesey x 79 xmas tree bud ...

"ChemK has a very strong buzzsaw effect that can be overwhelming" and the flavor of the Chem Kesey is "earth/fuel/hash".

I'd imagine it's somewhere in the ballpark of Black Triangle with less lemon flavors.


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 23, 2020)

Yesssssssss!!!!!!!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Feb 23, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> Yesssssssss!!!!!!!
> View attachment 4487302


Nice snag!


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 23, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Nice snag!


I was a few hours late to the drop so it was sold out most places, but i managed to grab one of the last 5 or so packs that TSS had. The other 6 were GLG.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 23, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'm curious about that one too. I don't have a good feel for why one might want something from NL2. JBC has that sitting there as a freebie (along with Chem Kesey) . First time I've noticed them having freebies that GLG doesn't.


JBC is doing some in house stuff with a goji male and some of bodhis older stuff. Hes been throwing these in ontop of the freebies Got my second BBHP x Goji so now I have 10 seeds ready to go whenever theres space.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 23, 2020)

I just placed my order with GLG for 
1 pack Axis + Mango HP freebie
1 pack Eternal Sunshine + Mango Lotus freebie...this guy, is super tickled!
Happy I beat the timer for BOGO!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 23, 2020)

Quick update on Lemon Lotus at the end of day 70.







She wants to foxtail...what can I say? I've been referring to her as "Foxy Lady". She's just now starting to throw some beautiful fall colors - but she has a ways to go. It doesn't look like she's going to frost up but sometimes the frost can be a false positive with quality.

I won't post on Lemon Lotus again until the day I chop and then afterwards, of course.


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 23, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I just placed my order with GLG for
> 1 pack Axis + Mango HP freebie
> 1 pack Eternal Sunshine + Mango Lotus freebie...this guy, is super tickled!
> Happy I beat the timer for BOGO!


Glad to hear you got it in in time!


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 23, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Quick update on Lemon Lotus at the end of day 70.
> 
> View attachment 4487339
> View attachment 4487341
> ...


Gorgeous!


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 23, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Quick update on Lemon Lotus at the end of day 70.
> 
> View attachment 4487339
> View attachment 4487341
> ...


My Goldstar x Snow Lotus is crazy looking with the foxtails...I'll be taking it down in about 6-7 days. Flowered since Nov 23


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 23, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> My Goldstar x Snow Lotus is crazy looking with the foxtails...I'll be taking it down in about 6-7 days. Flowered since Nov 23


Pics?
7 + 31 + 31 + 23 = Holy shit, really?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 23, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> My Goldstar x Snow Lotus is crazy looking with the foxtails...I'll be taking it down in about 6-7 days. Flowered since Nov 23


So you're looking at nearly 100 days for that one, huh? She's not in much of a hurry is she? The Malawi seems to showing in that respect.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 23, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Pics?
> 7 + 31 + 31 + 23 = Holy shit, really?


I'll get some fresh pic's up tomorrow. I'm ok with the long flowering sativas...effect is everything, and I can buy 30 different Kush/Chem/Cookie/Sherbert varieties at the store.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 23, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> So you're looking at nearly 100 days for that one, huh? She's not in much of a hurry is she?


Lol, no but the premature buds I've smoked from her says my wait will be rewarded. Again, I can't buy this type of smoke anywhere. Everyone stocking shelves is worried about getting them done in 70 or less, the stuff that suites me doesn't fit that usually.
I have made up my mind though, next BOGO period, I'm working on getting DLA-4, DLA-6, and DLA-12.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 23, 2020)

Does anybody listening have an opinion of Drunken Parrot?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 23, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Lol, no but the premature buds I've smoked from her says my wait will be rewarded. Again, I can't buy this type of smoke anywhere. Everyone stocking shelves is worried about getting them done in 70 or less, the stuff that suites me doesn't fit that usually.
> I have made up my mind though, next BOGO period, I'm working on getting DLA-4, DLA-6, and DLA-12.


Hopefully she'll make you soar through the sky and commune with jungle spirits. Malawi's got that reputation for crazy highs. You don't find that stuff at the dispensary for sure.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 23, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Hopefully she'll make you soar through the sky and communicate with jungle spirits. You don't find that stuff at the dispensary for sure.


The early trimmings are pretty racey for sure! I'm hoping for an absolute bell ringer!
I love the African sativa buzz...be it Malawi, Congo, Nigerian..or even Durban if the others aren't around lol


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 23, 2020)

Hey y'all, what's the differencce between Babylon Buster and Dreadeck? Seem to be the same lineage...or was there 2 different pheno mothers?
Also, does Eternal Sunshine and Dragons Blood HP use the same Hawaiian mother?
Thanks to anyone who can clear it up for me.


----------



## Foulal (Feb 23, 2020)

I chopped this goldstar x snowlotus at 15 weeks. It smells like citrus cleaner and the high is very speedy lol I get shit done I smoke this.


----------



## tdavidson001 (Feb 23, 2020)

so I got my package from The Seed Source and went to germinate Spirit Train and found this after opening purple package. first time ordering from them and last. paid 20$ shipping and stuffed everything in small bubble wrap envelope! use a box!


----------



## tdavidson001 (Feb 23, 2020)

Foulal said:


> I chopped this goldstar x snowlotus at 15 weeks. It smells like citrus cleaner and the high is very speedy lol I get shit done I smoke this. View attachment 4487376


wow fire, just popped more f4 and f5 goldstar


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Feb 23, 2020)

tdavidson001 said:


> so I got my package from The Seed Source and went to germinate Spirit Train and found this after opening purple package. first time ordering from them and last. paid 20$ shipping and stuffed everything in small bubble wrap envelope! use a box!


Hopefully they send you a replacement. That’s brutal


----------



## tdavidson001 (Feb 23, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Hopefully they send you a replacement. That’s brutal


luckily the other heaters were safe (Nigerian, thai, sikar), still very sad, I just emailed them so we will see


----------



## tdavidson001 (Feb 23, 2020)

Goldstar f5 made by kevin jodrey of wonderland nursery. He said they will finish fast and dumps resin. they are definitely squat and looking sensi star dom. i plan on making f6 and f4 bx this summer


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 23, 2020)

tdavidson001 said:


> so I got my package from The Seed Source and went to germinate Spirit Train and found this after opening purple package. first time ordering from them and last. paid 20$ shipping and stuffed everything in small bubble wrap envelope! use a box!


That sucks to see! I hope they sort it out for you.
It made me go rip open my bag of SSK that I got from TSS. Was the same way, just in a little bubble mailer.
All good though, and actually got a pack of 12 instead of 11.


----------



## tdavidson001 (Feb 23, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> That sucks to see! I hope they sort it out for you.
> It made me go rip open my bag of SSK that I got from TSS. Was the same way, just in a little bubble mailer.
> All good though, and actually got a pack of 12 instead of 11.


when I first opened the package I was shocked I didn't see crushed beans. but sure enough my gut was right


----------



## Hawkeyes7117 (Feb 23, 2020)

tdavidson001 said:


> so I got my package from The Seed Source and went to germinate Spirit Train and found this after opening purple package. first time ordering from them and last. paid 20$ shipping and stuffed everything in small bubble wrap envelope! use a box!


That's crazy! Don't they make you pay $10 for shipping and a flat rate box is what $7.50. Maybe they got stepped on before they shipped out or something, but either way I would definitely be wanting money back or a new pack if I were you. Hopefully you get it sorted out.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 23, 2020)

tdavidson001 said:


> Goldstar f5 made by kevin jodrey of wonderland nursery. He said they will finish fast and dumps resin. they are definitely squat and looking sensi star dom. i plan on making f6 and f4 bx this summer


as revered as kevin jodrey seems to be by me & others, I'd really like to see this cross come to fruition & see what he deems as proper bud


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Feb 24, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> When I back-tracked and stocked up on Herer Hashplant, I chose Chem Kesey as my freebie. What's the scoop on this, if anyone knows?


Theres a very good report on the Chem Kesey on Overgrow that was posted by nube in 2017. You'll find it on page 119 of the Bodhi thread. I purchased a pack on the strength of his review.
nube has also done very good reviews of Herer hashplant, page 106.
SSDD, page 125.
Black Triangle, page 126. 

Loving your grows Hot Diggity! thanks for sharing .


----------



## Schwaggy P (Feb 24, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I chose Chem Kesey as my freebie. What's the scoop on this, if anyone knows?





Schwaggy P said:


> Chem Kesey
> View attachment 4250318





Nu-Be said:


> bodhi's *Chem Kesey* Evaluation & Smoke Report
> 
> Chem Kesey is Chem 91 (Skunk VA) x 88g13hp.
> View attachment 4212489
> ...


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 24, 2020)

Did you find an old shoe box with some 30 year old seeds in it? No problem! People are popping 2000 year old seeds now. How sick is this? Imagine popping 2000 year old cannabis seeds. What kind of herb were they smoking back in the day day?









Dates Like Jesus Ate? Scientists Revive Ancient Trees From 2,000-Year-Old Seeds


Researchers in Israel have grown date palm trees from ancient seeds found at the same site as the Dead Sea Scrolls. Those trees might soon produce fruit, re-creating the taste of antiquity.




www.npr.org


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 24, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Found an old shoe box with some 30 year old seeds in it? No problem! People are popping 2000 year old seeds now. How sick is this? Imagine popping 2000 year old cannabis seeds. What kind of herb were they smoking back in the day day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't learn proper seed storage until a year ago. Getting seeds to open used to be a lot more of a coin toss. Now that I'm spending money on seeds, I don't throw packs in a cigar box and call it a day.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 24, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Did you find an old shoe box with some 30 year old seeds in it? No problem! People are popping 2000 year old seeds now. How sick is this? Imagine popping 2000 year old cannabis seeds. What kind of herb were they smoking back in the day day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a neat article. I've still got a large stash of my previously poorly stored seeds, I'd like to find the best way to get them to sprout. Tips welcomed.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 24, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Well, he DID put out that TK x Iraq (which is a pretty awesome looking cross). I wonder if there will be more. The Iraqi is Strayfox's I believe so maybe he'll go light on using males though. From the recent releases It's looking like the Kashmir male might be the next frontier.
> 
> The males really are the keys to the Bodhi catalog. So what "known" males does he still have right now? The ones I haven't heard are dead or retired...
> 88G13Hp
> ...


If I hadn't just taken my DLA6 down id have gone for the TKx Iraqi . Have run through or ordered most of the dads except PU


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 24, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> That's a neat article. I've still got a large stash of my previously poorly stored seeds, I'd like to find the best way to get them to sprout. Tips welcomed.


Hopefully the B man has a line on these 2500 year old cannabis seeds to pop for a super-Nierika release. 








2,500-year-old tomb offers earliest evidence of humans using cannabis to get high | CNN


An excavation of a 2,500-year-old tomb in western China has revealed the earliest clear evidence of humans using cannabis for its psychoactive properties.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 24, 2020)

jp68 said:


> If I hadn't just taken my DLA6 down id have gone for the TKx Iraqi . Have run through or ordered most of the dads except PU


Same situation here... I have a pack of DLA6 (and Stray's Wonderland) and a couple of TK crosses, so I passed, but the TK Iraq sounds more exciting than the ones I bought. Lesson: More cool seeds keep coming. Don't panic if you miss out.

How long did your DLA6s take to finish. I've been wondering if that might work outdoors in the north northeast.


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 24, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Same situation here... I have a pack of DLA6 (and Stray's Wonderland) and a couple of TK crosses, so I passed, but the TK Iraq sounds more exciting than the ones I bought. Lesson: More cool seeds keep coming. Don't panic if you miss out.
> 
> How long did your DLA6s take to finish. I've been wondering if that might work outdoors in the north northeast.


9-10 wk strain. Here's a couple dla6 some local growers grew. This is the same plant and the pics are from 2 different growers. Look how similar they look.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 24, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> 9-10 wk strain. Here's a couple dla6 some local growers grew. This is the same plant and the pics are from 2 different growers. Look how similar they look.
> View attachment 4487711
> 
> View attachment 4487712


Cool! Thanks for the pics...I haven't seen one yet. What do people think of the smoke? I keep hearing SLEEP AID.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 24, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Same situation here... I have a pack of DLA6 (and Stray's Wonderland) and a couple of TK crosses, so I passed, but the TK Iraq sounds more exciting than the ones I bought. Lesson: More cool seeds keep coming. Don't panic if you miss out.
> 
> How long did your DLA6s take to finish. I've been wondering if that might work outdoors in the north northeast.


9.5 weeks indoors but cant say much about outdoors other than the few hp crosses ive ran seem like they would do well outdoors. Sturdy not fussy all of the HP stuff ive ran. Believe someone here has run it outdoors


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 24, 2020)

jp68 said:


> 9.5 weeks indoors but cant say much about outdoors other than the few hp crosses ive ran seem like they would do well outdoors. Sturdy not fussy all of the HP stuff ive ran. Believe someone here has run it outdoors


I'll probably rule that one out for outdoors then. Some middle-eastern indicas finish really fast but I don't think it looks like that's one of them. Thanks for the info!


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 24, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Cool! Thanks for the pics...I haven't seen one yet. What do people think of the smoke? I keep hearing SLEEP AID.


Anything crossed to 88g13hp is going to be a sleep aid, the dad dominates the high it seems. Iraqi mom give it some floral scents that do a good job of masking the hash taste. I agree with @jp68 I think it will do pretty well outdoor. They do get super rock hard and dense so you could have problems if you're in humid spot.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 24, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Anything crossed to 88g13hp is going to be a sleep aid, the dad dominates the high it seems. Iraqi mom give it some floral scents that do a good job of masking the hash taste. I agree with @jp68 I think it will do pretty well outdoor. They do get super rock hard and dense so you could have problems if you're in humid spot.


Things are too cold and soggy where I am to get by well with most strains. I have other bets for outdoors... just wondering if I could pull the DLA6 off, but that one will probably wait for indoors.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 24, 2020)

Foulal said:


> I chopped this goldstar x snowlotus at 15 weeks. It smells like citrus cleaner and the high is very speedy lol I get shit done I smoke this. View attachment 4487376


I'm anxious to enjoy it, but patiently awaiting permission from the plant to harvest. You don't flower something this long to chop a week early if nothing's forcing the issue. It's been a pretty tough plant so far. I transplanted and took cuttings from it 2 weeks into flower, then wrestled and roped it down since Nov 23 to keep it low. No hermie sacks seen anywhere, and she continues to just do her thing.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 24, 2020)

So while Chem Kesey has come up, does anyone have any experience with Hashplant 1, Hashplant 4, and Hashplant D?

Chem Kesey is Skunk Va Chem 91 crossed with the g13Hp. The other three are from three different chem sisters. I'm curious how the crosses compare.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 24, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Hey y'all, what's the differencce between Babylon Buster and Dreadeck? Seem to be the same lineage...or was there 2 different pheno mothers?
> Also, does Eternal Sunshine and Dragons Blood HP use the same Hawaiian mother?
> Thanks to anyone who can clear it up for me.


I might have misunderstood your question, but Babylon Buster's male is 88G13HP and Dreadneck's male is Wookie. I think unless it's specified differently it's safe to assume the Dreadbread mom used was the same pheno in both. The Wookie male in most crosses recently has been Wookie 15 (the male equivalent to Wookie 7 - grapefruit lavender).


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 24, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> I might have misunderstood your question, but Babylon Buster's male is 88G13HP and Dreadneck's male is Wookie. I think unless it's specified differently it's safe to assume the Dreadbread mom used was the same pheno in both. The Wookie male in most crosses recently has been Wookie 15 (the male equivalent to Wookie 7 - grapefruit lavender).


Thanks. GLG has them listed with the same 88G13HP...so I was confused.
What about Eternal Sunshine and Dragons Blood HP? Same mother plant on both?


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 24, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I didn't learn proper seed storage until a year ago. Getting seeds to open used to be a lot more of a coin toss. Now that I'm spending money on seeds, I don't throw packs in a cigar box and call it a day.


How should I store my bodhi seeds? I havent had much that was all that good so ive just kept them in a jar in a drawer.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 24, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> How should I store my bodhi seeds? I havent had much that was all that good so ive just kept them in a jar in a drawer.


I'll let more seasoned members reply, so I learn more.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 24, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Thanks. GLG has them listed with the same 88G13HP...so I was confused.
> What about Eternal Sunshine and Dragons Blood HP? Same mother plant on both?


I've always assumed the Hawaiians were different and I haven't heard anything about the blood trait in Eternal Sunshine. I liked the sound of a Hawaiian that was selected without concern for the bleeding.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 24, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> How should I store my bodhi seeds? I havent had much that was all that good so ive just kept them in a jar in a drawer.


In a ziploc then in the fridge. Most people use a small styrofoam cooler or jewellery box or whatever.

Lots of people put em in the freezer but then everytime you take em out they are being damaged by thawing and refreezing.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 24, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> How should I store my bodhi seeds? I havent had much that was all that good so ive just kept them in a jar in a drawer.


A short answer: You should definitely keep them in the fridge at least... consistent cool temperature. Keep them DRY... avoid humidity and condensation on them when you take them out of a cold fridge. Dessicants from pill bottles help soak up moisture.


----------



## kroc (Feb 24, 2020)

Yeah mine go in mason jars in the fridge, with random desiccant packs inside. Always let the jar reach room temp before opening, (fridge or freezer) to avoid moisture on the inside.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 24, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Thanks. GLG has them listed with the same 88G13HP...so I was confused.
> What about Eternal Sunshine and Dragons Blood HP? Same mother plant on both?


I just know that all the other sites have the Babylon Buster & Dreadneck listed as I mentioned--I checked JBC before commenting.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 24, 2020)

I put the ones I know I won't get to right away in heat sealed mylar bags and then into the fridge. If I had a bottle of nitrogen, I'd purge the air before sealing them.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 24, 2020)

Everybody's got their methods and some of it depends on how serious you are about archiving them for years upon years. *DRY AND COLD* are the keys however you make that happen.

I happen to use tins (the kind christmas cookies come in). In the bottom of the tin, I put a bunch of rice that I've "baked" to dry out thoroughly and throw in whatever dessicant packs I come across. You still have to be careful about moisture that gets trapped inside the baggie somehow. I have some personal seed chucks that are about 6 years old with near 100% germ. I don't know how many more good years I'll get out of them, but it's not tough to make seeds last a solid length of time... but don't keep them in your dresser drawer.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 24, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> How should I store my bodhi seeds? I havent had much that was all that good so ive just kept them in a jar in a drawer.


I keep my seeds inside a mason jar in the fridge. I am of the school of thought that the freezer is only good if you keep them in there until you pop them. Whereas my jar in the fridge has no risk of thawing at all so a short time out while I pick out a pack causes no harm. 

Got these wet yesterday with the intent of f2ing them


And just shy of 30 hours later, we have 12 tails


Cheers


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 24, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Did you find an old shoe box with some 30 year old seeds in it? No problem! People are popping 2000 year old seeds now. How sick is this? Imagine popping 2000 year old cannabis seeds. What kind of herb were they smoking back in the day day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beasters


----------



## chiefer888 (Feb 24, 2020)

Heavenly Hashplant showing off for the camera. This is day 65 the tops look done, but the under canopy has a little catching up to do. I’m thinking of starting to flush, I’ll take at least the tops next week. I might give the lower growth another 5-7 days if needed.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Feb 24, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'm curious about that one too. I don't have a good feel for why one might want something from NL2. JBC has that sitting there as a freebie (along with Chem Kesey) . First time I've noticed them having freebies that GLG doesn't.


Look up akbeanbrains on IG, he posted up a bunch of old sensi seed catalog entries on NL1/2/5 maybe a week or so ago.

NL2 is basically considered the hindu pheno of NL.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 24, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Look up akbeanbrains on IG, he posted up a bunch of old sensi seed catalog entries on NL1/2/5 maybe a week or so ago.
> 
> NL2 is basically considered the hindu pheno of NL.


Cool....thanks! I'm probably being stupid but I haven't joined IG yet. I've gotten sour on social media overall, but I get the feeling I'm really missing out on some good info. The Hindu (kush?) side of things makes sense.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 24, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Cool....thanks! I'm probably being stupid but I haven't joined IG yet. I've gotten sour on social media overall, but I get the feeling I'm really missing out on some good info. The Hindu (kush?) side of things makes sense.


lol I'm a dinosaur too @Nutbag Poster I just got on IG in December! After years of everyone telling I needed to do it.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 24, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> lol I'm a dinosaur too @Nutbag Poster I just got on IG in December! After years of everyone telling I needed to do it.


I got Zucked once and I've got my feet dug in now. The fact that AKBB is on there should tell me something though. From his potcast, he sounds even older and more tech-phobic than me. I guess he got Zucked too.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Feb 24, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Cool....thanks! I'm probably being stupid but I haven't joined IG yet. I've gotten sour on social media overall, but I get the feeling I'm really missing out on some good info. The Hindu (kush?) side of things makes sense.


I loathe social media but for this one aspect; its neat. A lot of the bigger names in the industry aren't shy about sharing information when asked and cruising bodhi guide posts is a pastime by itself.


----------



## BigJonster (Feb 24, 2020)

jp68 said:


> I found the sunshinehead to be better than the ssdd itself but that's just my opinion. Curious what other dads are going to show up in the future. Already have 2 probes with one going and a strawberry milk offspring up next. Skipping the PU crosses and don't really need anymore seeds but if the Iraqi shows up as dad take my $$ . Impressed by the DLA6 ive just taken down which is a narcotic and relaxing buzz with a dried fruit acrid weird smell to it. My go to when my minds racing at sleepy time as it puts the brakes on that shit and lets me sleep


Any pics of the sunshine head?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Feb 24, 2020)

BigJonster said:


> Any pics of the sunshine head?


Sunshine Head was very limited. I actually just bought Shoes last pack an hour ago. I’d love to see pics of it also!


----------



## ZezoZose (Feb 24, 2020)

And Sunshine Bread pics.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 24, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> So while Chem Kesey has come up, does anyone have any experience with Hashplant 1, Hashplant 4, and Hashplant D?
> 
> Chem Kesey is Skunk Va Chem 91 crossed with the g13Hp. The other three are from three different chem sisters. I'm curious how the crosses compare.


Have grown a few different Hashplant 4 and they were all hammers except 1 and it was still good. Picked up another pack to make a total of 3 packs so far. Also just pulled a Clusterfunk and it is some of the strongest smoke I have encountered! The Hashplant 4 is kushy, gassy and lingers on the mouth for a while. Hope this helps.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 24, 2020)

Michigan man said:


> just curios did anyone run the nl2 x 88g13 hp if any info on them would b much appreciated


Yup me I’ve posted a photo in here


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 24, 2020)

This might be my best pic ever.

Lemon Hashplant @ day 71


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 24, 2020)

My 4th Herer Hashplant at day 71. She was the slowest to get started but has a pretty decent structure.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 24, 2020)

Forest Queen x Cobra Lips @ day 71
To me, this ranks up there as the perfect plant - from a growth stand point.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 24, 2020)

And finally some more of my crosses - I have 13 of these at the moment.
Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips @ day 71

6 different plants. Remarkably similar.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Feb 24, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> And finally some more of my crosses - I have 13 of these at the moment.
> Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips @ day 71
> 
> 6 different plants. Remarkably similar.
> ...


Great work! I would say more than half of all the "breeders" out there would call it a day and name that an IBL...  without any further work. On another note... when great genetics come into the hands of great growers... magic happens! Hats off!


----------



## 18six50 (Feb 24, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> This might be my best pic ever.
> 
> Lemon Hashplant @ day 71
> 
> View attachment 4488283


Very nice, reminds me of Black Russian, make bubble hash and it will turn out purple, the water will look like wine. I wondered if the water could be used as dye, when I did it, cause it would kinda be cool to have a tie dye died from your weed. (stoned and rambling I'll shut up now)


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 24, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Great work! I would say more than half of all the "breeders" out there would call it a day and name that an IBL...  without any further work. On another note... when great genetics come into the hands of great growers... magic happens! Hats off!


Thank you for the kind words, sir.


----------



## 18six50 (Feb 24, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Thank you for the kind words, sir.


I'll second his words, very nice plants all of them. Love the Bud Structure on your crosses, perfect!


----------



## Boosky (Feb 24, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> How should I store my bodhi seeds? I havent had much that was all that good so ive just kept them in a jar in a drawer.


I keep mine @42-45 degrees in mason jars with rice and silica packs. Then I also have a bunch of silica packs in my little fridge. Silica packs are cheap and reusable, just throw em in the oven @250 for 20 minutes and they’re good to go again.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 24, 2020)

18six50 said:


> I'll second his words, very nice plants all of them. Love the Bud Structure on your crosses, perfect!


And I will third it! Nice and chunky, just how I like my girls! Cannabis girls that is!


----------



## zeeman (Feb 24, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Cool....thanks! I'm probably being stupid but I haven't joined IG yet. I've gotten sour on social media overall, but I get the feeling I'm really missing out on some good info. The Hindu (kush?) side of things makes sense.


I’m one of those Instagram creepers, only really have it for bodhi guide and I never post anything


----------



## Hempire828 (Feb 24, 2020)

Day 56.. looking fairly decent!! SU


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 25, 2020)

chiefer888 said:


> View attachment 4488062View attachment 4488063
> Heavenly Hashplant showing off for the camera. This is day 65 the tops look done, but the under canopy has a little catching up to do. I’m thinking of starting to flush, I’ll take at least the tops next week. I might give the lower growth another 5-7 days if needed.


Much better pics this time man, she's looking foxy. Beautiful plants they are 
This is mine at 56 days


----------



## chiefer888 (Feb 25, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> Much better pics this time man, she's looking foxy. Beautiful plants they are
> This is mine at 56 days View attachment 4488598


Thanks man, I pulled out the nice camera and took a couple of glamour shots. The picture before was a quick phone shot cropped to single out the plant. Yours is putting a nice show on as well. How much longer do you think you’ll take her?


----------



## Boosky (Feb 25, 2020)

chiefer888 said:


> Thanks man, I pulled out the nice camera and took a couple of glamour shots. The picture before was a quick phone shot cropped to single out the plant. Yours is putting a nice show on as well. How much longer do you think you’ll take her?


The three I’ve taken have been 65, 67 and 74.


----------



## chiefer888 (Feb 25, 2020)

Boosky said:


> The three I’ve taken have been 65, 67 and 74.


Looks like I’m shooting for day 73. She still has some white pistils underneath, but they are starting to orange up and atrophy as well.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 25, 2020)

Well on the upside of a complete f####d tax year. I picked up the following to be complete by spring.

Hydropolis 5x5+ tent (good looking company out of mass)
(4) 20 gallon saucers
(4) 15 gallon grassroots living soil pots
(10) GR 1 gallon living soil pots
Photosynthesis plus gallon
Heavy harvest tea brew bag to add to my 3 I own.

I can not afford another spyder 2i or 2p right now so i may rock (2) 315 digital greenhouse lamps (dimmible 50,75,100,110)
In parallel as they cost 205 and I have ran one in veg with original bulb for over a year and no issue at all. If you want a 315 with a gavita de style make up I'd reccomend them. I have had good luck and feel I can reccomend them now. Jmo.

The grassroots products (beds and pots) I have used are fantastic and priced reasonable on BAS.com. I prefer them over a smart pot w/o the los lining in them. Multiple runs and a change in watering schedual has confirmed it. If growing in los imo they are on top and have been for some time. I'd recommend them for sure.

I'm going to try 15's in 20 gallon saucer and try to water into saucer to bottom water for a "sip" style. Time will tell how well it works or if I top water etc...

Anyone here running a de hps in a 5x5 tent? I was thinking of trying out an old gavita pro de1000 in this tent. Fluence led/or equivalent have me sold. I hate to go backwards but hey if one does die I'll have a spare light! Any opinion on (2) dimmible 315cmh vs gavita pro de1000? I have run all but from a cost to production standpoint I'd like to hear opinions or experiences others here have had as well. I'd like to be most efficient/effective but if 630 watts is cheaper than 1000 and the way to go I will. Been leaning toward the (2) 315cmh.

My keeper d tang keeper from laplata always does this white hair crown around 8 weeks lasting into 10 when its done. With the barley etc. this will be coming down in roughly 7-9 days (9weeks) Fans are all amber almost at week 7, she is very deciving to say the least. Will post space monkey for a opinion later at day 56. Come down or let it go. Just wanted to post. Stoned and board lol..

Happy growing


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 25, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well on the upside of a complete f####d tax year. I picked up the following to be complete by spring.
> 
> Hydropolis 5x5+ tent (good looking company out of mass)
> (4) 20 gallon saucers
> ...


I feel you on the fucked tax season... I had my return all planned out, but im pretty much not getting one this year for the first time ever.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 25, 2020)

chiefer888 said:


> How much longer do you think you’ll take her?


I'm gonna give her at least 2 more weeks I think, I haven't bothered looking with a scope yet. Lowers are still maturing. Considering the deficiencies and the nanners, she'll probably take longer than she should have.
I also have DLA7 going at the same time, would be nice if I can take both on the same day, that way I'll have some kind of control on drying temp/RH since I'll use the very tent they're in.
Lower shot


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Feb 25, 2020)

Mailbox was on fire today. BDSC had no limits, so I scooped a few of these.


----------



## Michigan man (Feb 25, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Yup me I’ve posted a photo in here


so what did u think of it flower time, potency,was it a yeilder. looks fire also what was your opinion on the dumpster cross


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 25, 2020)

Hey everyone, new here to RIU and still a learning grower. I have some Soulmate plants in veg right now, and one has extra large fan leaves with fat “fingers” (?). It stands out from its seedmates (and the other plants of various strains in my veg tent) and I’m hoping someone here can give me some info on the different phenotypes that they’ve had, and if not someone can see how mine turns out. I’m hoping for some lavender from the Wookie male, that sounds really unique to me. Anyways, nice to meet you all and happy growing!


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 25, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Hey everyone, new here to RIU and still a learning grower. I have some Soulmate plants in veg right now, and one has extra large fan leaves with fat “fingers” (?). It stands out from its seedmates (and the other plants of various strains in my veg tent) and I’m hoping someone here can give me some info on the different phenotypes that they’ve had, and if not someone can see how mine turns out. I’m hoping for some lavender from the Wookie male, that sounds really unique to me. Anyways, nice to meet you all and happy growing!


Welcome! Therexs a lot of good folks here. Learning is easy around them.


----------



## kroc (Feb 25, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Hey everyone, new here to RIU and still a learning grower. I have some Soulmate plants in veg right now, and one has extra large fan leaves with fat “fingers” (?). It stands out from its seedmates (and the other plants of various strains in my veg tent) and I’m hoping someone here can give me some info on the different phenotypes that they’ve had, and if not someone can see how mine turns out. I’m hoping for some lavender from the Wookie male, that sounds really unique to me. Anyways, nice to meet you all and happy growing!


I had three phenos from f2s, only smoked one. Knocks me out after a bit. There is a smaller pink/purple nug and red stem pheno. This is your lavender leaner, also a really nice earthy terp, not the normal "dirt" kind either, cant describe it very well. There was a fat nug, classic OG terps with some cheese mixed in, which was my favorite. Then there was a longer cola, wispier pistil lime green pheno, that had some really cheesey terps and longer flower onset, much more of a sativa in terms of bud structure

edit: keep in mind these are f2s, but one of the mothers used was the red stem, lavender leaner, so pretty clear representation that youll find in the line imo.


----------



## Michigan man (Feb 25, 2020)

Love waking up to these ladies 3 time bandits scrog 25 days in almost half way there they did a bit of stretching hope there done had 5 supersilver hashplant but they were oddly all male kept the more sativa looking one in hopes for more the ssh genes working on some tranquil chocolates from useful and some pteranodon from crickets and cicada and a whole pack of the nl2 x 88g13 hashplant from Bodhi


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 25, 2020)

kroc said:


> I had three phenos from f2s, only smoked one. Knocks me out after a bit. There is a smaller pink/purple nug and red stem pheno. This is your lavender leaner, also a really nice earthy terp, not the normal "dirt" kind either, cant describe it very well. There was a fat nug, classic OG terps with some cheese mixed in, which was my favorite. Then there was a longer cola, wispier pistil lime green pheno, that had some really cheesey terps and longer flower onset, much more of a sativa in terms of bud structure
> 
> edit: keep in mind these are f2s, but one of the mothers used was the red stem, lavender leaner, so pretty clear representation that youll find in the line imo.


I looked and I do have the red/ pink stems on two so far, out of seven. A couple have green and another three I popped later and can’t tell yet. Thanks for the awesome descriptions! They (the three that are about a month old now) should be showing preflowers before too long and I’ll take clones and put them into flower.


kroc said:


> I had three phenos from f2s, only smoked one. Knocks me out after a bit. There is a smaller pink/purple nug and red stem pheno. This is your lavender leaner, also a really nice earthy terp, not the normal "dirt" kind either, cant describe it very well. There was a fat nug, classic OG terps with some cheese mixed in, which was my favorite. Then there was a longer cola, wispier pistil lime green pheno, that had some really cheesey terps and longer flower onset, much more of a sativa in terms of bud structure
> 
> edit: keep in mind these are f2s, but one of the mothers used was the red stem, lavender leaner, so pretty clear representation that youll find in the line imo.


Thanks! I do have some red stems on two of the three month old plants. Four more are too young to tell still I think... Sounds like they’ll all be good to me though!  I appreciate your descriptions! I’ll get these into flower when the have some pistols and I’ll let you know how mine turn out.


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 25, 2020)

Ed


Omkarananda said:


> I looked and I do have the red/ pink stems on two so far, out of seven. A couple have green and another three I popped later and can’t tell yet. Thanks for the awesome descriptions! They (the three that are about a month old now) should be showing preflowers before too long and I’ll take clones and put them into flower.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I do have some red stems on two of the three month old plants. Four more are too young to tell still I think... Sounds like they’ll all be good to me though!  I appreciate your descriptions! I’ll get these into flower when the have some pistols and I’ll let you know how mine turn out.


Edit* I didn’t realize that first reply posted. Not trying to blow up the forum with my posts.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 25, 2020)

Michigan man said:


> so what did u think of it flower time, potency,was it a yeilder. looks fire also what was your opinion on the dumpster cross


neither are finished.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Feb 25, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Mailbox was on fire today. BDSC had no limits, so I scooped a few of these. View attachment 4488857


Did you get any freebies?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 25, 2020)

Space monkey on day 56.

Here is a lower couple and then a mid way bud shot. Most all major fans have yellowed and fallen off now and now the babies are fading out yellow as well. A little purple but not much. Was all cloudy at 7 weeks and little amber. Not much has changed except a charge of new growth this week. I may let her go to 9 weeks and try at 8 next round. Gonna let her pack on weight as I am not impatiant. We shall see...

Some red eye blueberry iced cream. Very dense like rocks. On the not huge side but will weigh for sure!




Huckleberry diesel from dynasty fading out now as well. Very squat double topped clone. Huckleberry leaner I THINK with a tad of diesel in there. I think at 9 weeks it will come down (7-8 days) and should be pretty then!



PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE IF ANYONE HAS EXPERIENCE WITH THE SPYDER FARMER SF-4000 PLEASE LET ME KNOW. PARTS AND BUILD SEEM LEGIT AND ALSO REST OF WHAT I HAVE SEEN. BASICLY A HLG 550 CLONE. If anyone knows how it would compare to my spyder x plus please enlighten me! I may run this in new 5x5. Looks to hit HIGH numbers and be very efficient at 450 or so watts. Not a led guru but not an idiot. Others here may want to check it out for there garden as well.

Happy growing!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Feb 25, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Did you get any freebies?


Yeah I got Chem Kesey and nl2 x 88g13hp


----------



## Mtngreens (Feb 25, 2020)

Here's some Jabba's Stash.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 25, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well on the upside of a complete f####d tax year. I picked up the following to be complete by spring.
> 
> Hydropolis 5x5+ tent (good looking company out of mass)
> (4) 20 gallon saucers
> ...


P


fragileassassin said:


> I feel you on the fucked tax season... I had my return all planned out, but im pretty much not getting one this year for the first time ever.


What’s a tax refund? I miss the days of just breaking even...wifey and I have had some goofiness at work the last couple years which has led to not enough being withheld.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 25, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> P
> 
> What’s a tax refund? I miss the days of just breaking even...wifey and I have had some goofiness at work the last couple years which has led to not enough being withheld.


That was the trump tax cut. They reduced with-holdings so it looked like you got a tax cut.

Not so much.


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 25, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> P
> 
> What’s a tax refund? I miss the days of just breaking even...wifey and I have had some goofiness at work the last couple years which has led to not enough being withheld.


All of my income has been untaxable for several years now. Wife works part time so we usually get something from that, but this was our first full year in a new state and they done withhold shit here.


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 25, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Space monkey on day 56.
> 
> Here is a lower couple and then a mid way bud shot. Most all major fans have yellowed and fallen off now and now the babies are fading out yellow as well. A little purple but not much. Was all cloudy at 7 weeks and little amber. Not much has changed except a charge of new growth this week. I may let her go to 9 weeks and try at 8 next round. Gonna let her pack on weight as I am not impatiant. We shall see...View attachment 4489132View attachment 4489133
> 
> ...


All of your plants look awesome! I have that Spider 4000 and it’s in my 5x5. It’s bright! My plants love it. It raises the temp in the tent 2 degrees (F). I can’t tell you too much more because I’ve only been using it for about a month, but you’ll be able to see my posts from my flower tent at least.


----------



## Clarky16 (Feb 25, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Space monkey on day 56.
> 
> Here is a lower couple and then a mid way bud shot. Most all major fans have yellowed and fallen off now and now the babies are fading out yellow as well. A little purple but not much. Was all cloudy at 7 weeks and little amber. Not much has changed except a charge of new growth this week. I may let her go to 9 weeks and try at 8 next round. Gonna let her pack on weight as I am not impatiant. We shall see...View attachment 4489132View attachment 4489133
> 
> ...


I bought the Spider 4000 and just had my first run with it. I am very happy with it so far. Well worth the $. Switched over from cobs. If i could do it again I might buy 4 1000s for more versatility and better coverage. Its in a 4x4. Ssdd, first run of B. Only got 3 females from a pack. Haven't been growing very long but here are some pics anyway. One plant got a little tall on me and didn't fit under the board so I moved the board mostly over 2 plants and used a cob to supplement the 3rd. Can see what I mean in the last pic. Hope this helps.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 26, 2020)

Cobra Lips just pulled, highly recommended. Very potent and tasty. Not the biggest yield but works for my wife and I, all we do is for personal medicine.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 26, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Cobra Lips just pulled, highly recommended. Very potent and tasty. Not the biggest yield but works for my wife and I, all we do is for personal medicine.


Do you have any pics? I had only one and it was the one that contributed female pollen to many of my crosses. My plant looked amazing, but smallish flowers. Great trich and color appearance. But the taste reviewed pretty poorly - it was described as tasting like incense. What flavor profile was yours?


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Feb 26, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> I bought the Spider 4000 and just had my first run with it. I am very happy with it so far. Well worth the $. Switched over from cobs. If i could do it again I might buy 4 1000s for more versatility and better coverage. Its in a 4x4. Ssdd, first run of B. Only got 3 females from a pack. Haven't been growing very long but here are some pics anyway. One plant got a little tall on me and didn't fit under the board so I moved the board mostly over 2 plants and used a cob to supplement the 3rd. Can see what I mean in the last pic. Hope this helps.


I’ve been using COBS for about four years now, been researching these spidr’s a bit. What are you guys noticing different in switching from COBS? Lot of scratch to get into one of those lights


----------



## jp68 (Feb 26, 2020)

BigJonster said:


> Any pics of the sunshine head?


Not in a legal area maybe when things change . It puts out has moderate stretch is a little fussy and will definetly need support need support. Has the ssdd type of structure and there was 2 phenos from what I saw with both being good. Kept the ssdd leaner that finished earlier and the other was a HB leaner im guessing. Everyone seems to like it and low tolerance buildup


----------



## Hawkeyes7117 (Feb 26, 2020)

Here is some pictures from my most recent grow. I grew out Sakura which definitely was a 8 week strain and Phone Home which was a 9 weeker. Took down the Sakura on day 60 but could've come down before that. The Phone Home came down on day 63. The both have a tremendous gassy OG like smell. The Sakura is a little less and more of that Afghani kush like smell with hints of gas and lavender. Phone Home was just straight gas from the Triangle with a lavender, dirty hippie like smell.

Sakura





Picture on day 54





Sakura Lowers

Phone Home





Picture on day 52





Picture on day 52











Phone Home Lowers


----------



## disco pilgrim (Feb 26, 2020)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE IF ANYONE HAS EXPERIENCE WITH THE SPYDER FARMER SF-4000 PLEASE LET ME KNOW. PARTS AND BUILD SEEM LEGIT AND ALSO REST OF WHAT I HAVE SEEN. BASICLY A HLG 550 CLONE. If anyone knows how it would compare to my spyder x plus please enlighten me! I may run this in new 5x5. Looks to hit HIGH numbers and be very efficient at 450 or so watts. Not a led guru but not an idiot. Others here may want to check it out for there garden as well.

Happy growing!
[/QUOTE]
I’m using a Spyder Farmer 4000 for the first time and loving it so far. I’m about 3 weeks from flip and so far the ladies are loving it. I was skeptical that it would flower a 4x4 tent, but so far looking great. 
I had to tweak my setup a bit to adjust for lack of heat. I was using a 600w hps previously.


----------



## disco pilgrim (Feb 26, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> I bought the Spider 4000 and just had my first run with it. I am very happy with it so far. Well worth the $. Switched over from cobs. If i could do it again I might buy 4 1000s for more versatility and better coverage. Its in a 4x4. Ssdd, first run of B. Only got 3 females from a pack. Haven't been growing very long but here are some pics anyway. One plant got a little tall on me and didn't fit under the board so I moved the board mostly over 2 plants and used a cob to supplement the 3rd. Can see what I mean in the last pic. Hope this helps.


Nice pics! Do you have any supplemental UV lighting in your tent?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 26, 2020)

Thank you very much to all that answered about the spyder farmer led! All plants look great! I have found a used fluence 2i for 900obro. I'm thinking if he wont let it go cheaper along the 750ish line I'll be grabbing the hlg 600h diy kit. Being 620watts and newst must efficient chip/driver combo it's more apt to match/edge out the fluence spyder x plus. 

Opinions always welcome! I am at the 700ish mark today so could buy the 600h kit. Guy with fluence has not answered me on a bottom doller. I'll give it till tomorrow before I pull the trigger on the 600h

Happy growing!


----------



## Clarky16 (Feb 26, 2020)

disco pilgrim said:


> Nice pics! Do you have any supplemental UV lighting in your tent?


Thanks Pilgrim. I'm not using anything other than the Spider and a single cob right now. Might end up using a single cob in each corner of the tent in the future depending on how the grows go. I have 6 of them and only need 1 or 2 for the veg tent. 



Growitpondifarm said:


> I’ve been using COBS for about four years now, been researching these spidr’s a bit. What are you guys noticing different in switching from COBS? Lot of scratch to get into one of those lights


Just noticing a lot more, brighter light and everything that goes with that. Best results so far but that probably has more to do with the genetics than anything on my end.


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 26, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> I’ve been using COBS for about four years now, been researching these spidr’s a bit. What are you guys noticing different in switching from COBS? Lot of scratch to get into one of those lights


I only run cobs now....made the switch a few years ago from hid and cheapo chinese leds....never turning back. Yield is same if not better, seeing how I spend less energy on heat control....major adjustments to nutrients though, seems everything under cobs require more cal mag.....


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 26, 2020)

Lemon Lotus @73 days

I wish I was able to capture a better picture...
She's pretty ridiculous.
Fox tailing crazy style but Beefy Gonzales.

Starting to get some purple hues to her and starting to get a little frosty but she's not going to be one that is super frosty - not by a long shot.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 26, 2020)

Strawberry Goji Top @73 days 

Starting to develop some trichs but just like the Lemon Lotus, won't be anything amazing.
That said, amazing nose and very dense flowers.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 26, 2020)

And some misc shots of various bodhi gear in my garden @day 73.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Feb 26, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> And some misc shots of various bodhi gear in my garden @day 73.
> 
> View attachment 4490039
> View attachment 4490040
> ...



Killer job on your pollen chucks!
Id love to know how you went about it. Can i ask if you made your own solution or did you purchase it?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 27, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> Killer job on your pollen chucks!
> Id love to know how you went about it. Can i ask if you made your own solution or did you purchase it?


It was an accident, actually. Lights had been flipped to 12/12 for around 2 weeks and then had to be put back on 24/0 due to other plants struggling with health. The Veg/Flower/Veg/Flower is what did it. I wouldn't know for sure if the seeds that were produced would be usable or not. I have 17 of them growing at the moment. 17 out of 17 female. And not a single nanner. Pretty lucky


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 27, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Lemon Lotus @73 days
> 
> I wish I was able to capture a better picture...
> She's pretty ridiculous.
> ...


Well it has been like 6 or 7 years since I had a big ol bag of real lemon g. I don’t remember it being frosty like some of this mac1 for example you see going around. I don’t think it ever threw out frost like that. No idea what snow lotusgrows like. Lemon g always was crazy looking foxtail bud even the last time I had it. It’s just a nostalgia thing for Ohio people I wish I had friends just to have that cut. I can smell it right now.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 27, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Well it has been like 6 or 7 years since I had a big ol bag of real lemon g. I don’t remember it being frosty like some of this mac1 for example you see going around. I don’t think it ever threw out frost like that. No idea what snow lotusgrows like. Lemon g always was crazy looking foxtail bud even the last time I had it. It’s just a nostalgia thing for Ohio people I wish I had friends just to have that cut. I can smell it right now.


Good stuff man...
The 2 I have are very similar to one another. There are some subtle similarities in smell to the Lemon Hashplant but they look nothing alike. I can't wait to smell them once they've got a few weeks of cure under their belt. Everybody loved the Lemon Hashplant. If Lemon Lotus is well received, a Lemon Hashplant x Lemon Lotus might be in order. I'm also excited to try my Sunshine Daydream x Lemon Hashplant. What can I say...I'm a sucker for Lemon.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 27, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Good stuff man...
> The 2 I have are very similar to one another. There are some subtle similarities in smell to the Lemon Hashplant but they look nothing alike. I can't wait to smell them once they've got a few weeks of cure under their belt. Everybody loved the Lemon Hashplant. If Lemon Lotus is well received, a Lemon Hashplant x Lemon Lotus might be in order. I'm also excited to try my Sunshine Daydream x Lemon Hashplant. What can I say...I'm a sucker for Lemon.


have you tried the lemon thai bodhi has ?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 27, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> have you tried the lemon thai bodhi has ?


Nope. Is it worth looking into?


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 27, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Nope. Is it worth looking into?


only looking i can do is stare at the pack in the fridge in hopes that one day it moves up on the list of bodhi beans to be grown.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 27, 2020)

Mother's Milk #31 x PU F3 #1 is the stand out of the three so far at day 22 from flip. It absolutely stinks like a shitty diaper mixed with rotten milk lol


Cheers


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 27, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Mother's Milk #31 x PU F3 #1 is the stand out of the three so far at day 22 from flip. It absolutely stinks like a shitty diaper mixed with rotten milk lol
> View attachment 4490421
> 
> Cheers


Shitty Diaper mixed with rotten milk...that sounds delicious!
Gorgeous plant. You're going to have some monster colas with her.


----------



## george_clooney (Feb 27, 2020)

Goodmorning everyone. I usially just stalk this place but this shit made me laugh and your the only ones whod get it. Apparently those Rajasthani Space Probes get you seriously lifted.... 








A huge meteorite hit the Indian state of Rajasthan, creating a 20-meter crater and turning night into day


When it fell, the meteorite created a huge crater with a diameter of 20 and a depth of 7 meters in the factory complex at Tuesday dawn in the industrial zone of




www.soulask.com


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 27, 2020)

Just want to say bodhi is the man. I tested Congo x Kashmir x wookie for him and documented it on breedbay, so he sent me a 20 pack to play with and a pack of strawberry milk F2s.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 27, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Just want to say bodhi is the man. I tested Congo x Kashmir x wookie for him and documented it on breedbay, so he sent me a 20 pack to play with and a pack of strawberry milk F2s.


Nice! It's interesting to see F2s from Bodhi... that doesn't happen much. Do you think those are testers or just a little side gift that he doesn't really plan to release?


----------



## Clarky16 (Feb 27, 2020)

Hey Diggity, how many of those Strawberry Goji did you pop? Gave my buddy a couple of seedlings to grow out and was hoping for something to grow outdoor. You feel there is any potential for a keeper in there?


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 27, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Strawberry Goji Top @73 days
> 
> Starting to develop some trichs but just like the Lemon Lotus, won't be anything amazing.
> That said, amazing nose and very dense flowers.
> ...


Almost bought some twice, after seeing this I kinda wish I did lol. Great lookin plant


----------



## jp68 (Feb 27, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> Hey Diggity, how many of those Strawberry Goji did you pop? Gave my buddy a couple of seedlings to grow out and was hoping for something to grow outdoor. You feel there is any potential for a keeper in there?


Think all the goji x strawberry milk crosses will be good, Goji was real fruity as it was and im sure the dads ging to kick the fruit and frost up


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 27, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> Hey Diggity, how many of those Strawberry Goji did you pop? Gave my buddy a couple of seedlings to grow out and was hoping for something to grow outdoor. You feel there is any potential for a keeper in there?


I popped 5. 4 males, 1 female 
The one female was the runt. The 4 males were amazing before they sexed. I'll be sure to give detailed updates on her as she nears harvest and into the cure. After I culled the 4 males, I ordered more packs.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Feb 27, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Think all the goji x strawberry milk crosses will be good, Goji was real fruity as it was and im sure the dads ging to kick the fruit and frost up


I have 22 strawberry goji in veg right now... they start well, i hope to flower them asap. Also have 12x alpenglow from dynasty.

Hope to find a good keeper in both for this outdoor season...


----------



## jp68 (Feb 27, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> I have 22 strawberry goji in veg right now... they start well, i hope to flower them asap. Also have 12x alpenglow from dynasty.
> 
> Hope to find a good keeper in both for this outdoor season...


22 should definetly produce a keeper


----------



## Hawkeyes7117 (Feb 27, 2020)

Does anybody know what the Thai (D9) strain is in the knew supernatural selection is? Obviously it's a Thai strain but what is the D9 part of it?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 27, 2020)

Lemon Lotus @74 Days.

I was able to get a few higher quality pictures before lights went out tonight and wanted to share. It's still a bit tough to capture her in her entirety and do her justice. Maybe I need a coke can or a 2 liter bottle in the pictures so there's a reference.







Not really sure how much longer she needs. Once I do chop her, I don't have the slightest idea how to hang her.
Anyone got an engine hoist I can borrow?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 27, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Lemon Lotus @74 Days.
> 
> I was able to get a few higher quality pictures before lights went out tonight and wanted to share. It's still a bit tough to capture her in her entirety and do her justice. Maybe I need a coke can or a 2 liter bottle in the pictures so there's a reference.
> 
> ...


Dude... you're going to kick off a whole run on Lemon Lotus. That seemed to be the freebie that nobody was grabbing. I kinda wondered why. I grabbed the HP and OMG versions first but I've been curious about the Lotus one too.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 27, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Dude... you're going to kick off a whole run on Lemon Lotus. That seemed to be the freebie that nobody was grabbing. I kinda wondered why.


Wait til I start showing hi-res pics of Herer Hashplant


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm gonna pop some more ckw in a couple of days.

I got a strawberry pheno from a jabbas that was awesome. snow lotus must throw out strawberry phenos. 

I have my first bodhi complaint...I popped 2 lucky charms, dank sinatra and an nl5. I think they're ALL ladies.  ...I was actually hoping for some males first so I could make f2s.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 27, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Wait til I start showing hi-res pics of Herer Hashplant


You've already kicked off plenty of interest in that one too I bet. Thanks for all the pictures. You've got some beautiful stuff going on.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 27, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I'm gonna pop some more ckw in a couple of days.
> 
> I got a strawberry pheno from a jabbas that was awesome. snow lotus must throw out strawberry phenos.
> 
> I have my first bodhi complaint...I popped 2 lucky charms, dank sinatra and an nl5. I think they're ALL ladies.  ...I was actually hoping for some males first so I could make f2s.


Colloidal silver.... Self polinate the moms.

Just saying.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 27, 2020)

Oops...1 more Lemon Lotus @day 74 - Same plant, after lights went out. Vastly different lighting perspective.



After looking at it in this picture, the resin is actually starting to appear a bit! This is exciting


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 27, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Colloidal silver.... Self polinate the moms.
> 
> Just saying.


I have some and tried it before, but it didn't take. I'll give it another shot. I have a buddy that wants the lucky charms cuts so they won't be lost (I grow from seed).


----------



## Boosky (Feb 27, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Do you have any pics? I had only one and it was the one that contributed female pollen to many of my crosses. My plant looked amazing, but smallish flowers. Great trich and color appearance. But the taste reviewed pretty poorly - it was described as tasting like incense. What flavor profile was yours?


No pics but yes on the smallish flowers. Chem with a little floral backdrop. Not very loud so to speak. Very potent! Hits right behind my eyes immediately after exhale and keeps digging in. Can’t wait til I sleep tonight as I know it will be quality sleep. Sinking deeper into the couch as I’m posting! Lol


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 27, 2020)

Strawberry Goji @day 74

I planted 5. Had 4 males and 1 female. All 4 males were incredible looking. As luck would have it, the one female was the runt.
She's done alright but I wish at least one of the males that were jamming had been a female.

Smells great. Very dense. But from an overall plant perspective, just average. Like I said, she was the runt of the 5.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 27, 2020)

Herer hashplant @day 74

This is plant #3 - The one I had mentioned that had the best plant structure but was behind the others due to a salty coco issue.
Well...she's crushing and has the most appealing structure out of the 4.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 27, 2020)

Just wanted to shout out to HLG. The service I received has been nothing short of incredible. Went out of there way for me when they didnt need to nor did I ask them to. You guys know I love fluence but if the 600h performs along side the spyder x plus or 2i then i think hlg will have my business moving forward.

Reason for going hlg. Price, service and results I have seen under hlg 550 v2 r spec. The 600h should do a little better. And @CopaGenetics told me about his latest hiccup with his (I think) 2i(s) and I figured hey WTH let's try out hlg.

Dont get me wrong my fluence spyder x plus has been flawless and service was good as well (for me). Just mixing it up and feel the service I have received deserved to be spoken of. And obviously the bodhi family will see what the light is capable of doing.

If I can get the new 5x5 setup complete I may have a happy, heathy more cowbell ogkb remix and some colorado clementine from laplata labs in veg. Think I have a female or 2 in there! Looking for 4 nice females to put in 15 gallon GR living soil pots under the new 600h in a hydropolis 5x5+ tent.


Fyi welcome to the hot diggity bodhi forum! Respect! Engine hoist lol.... may need one for each side! How bout an auto lift?12,000lb enough? What I use for my heavy bodhi ladies lol


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 27, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Colloidal silver.... Self polinate the moms.
> 
> Just saying.


I have some and tried it before, but it didn't take. I'll give it another shot. I have a buddy that wants the lucky charms cuts so they won't be lost (I grow from seed).


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 27, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Just wanted to shout out to HLG. The service I received has been nothing short of incredible. Went out of there way for me when they didnt need to nor did I ask them to. You guys know I love fluence but if the 600h performs along side the spyder x plus or 2i then i think hlg will have my business moving forward.
> 
> Reason for going hlg. Price, service and results I have seen under hlg 550 v2 r spec. The 600h should do a little better. And @CopaGenetics told me about his latest hiccup with his (I think) 2i(s) and I figured hey WTH let's try out hlg.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for hijacking this amazing thread. If I'm posting too often, just tell me and I'll stop.

Regarding HLG - Yeah! It's the best...hands down. If you have a little DIY spirit, you don't need to buy the big expensive stuff. Just buy the boards and heat sinks and figure it out. That's what I did.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 27, 2020)

Final post of the evening (maybe)

Two of my Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips plants @ Day 74.
I've been super excited that I made these feminized crosses. But as we entered the 10th week of flower, I started to get a little bummed. Most, almost all, of them look pretty sweet but they just don't have that trich development that we all love.

Well...I think things might be starting to change. While not amazing, they are starting to produce the sugar.
I'm only going to post two tonight - I have 13 Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips plus 4 Forest Queen x Cobra Lips in the garden right now.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 27, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I'm sorry for hijacking this amazing thread. If I'm posting too often, just tell me and I'll stop.


Keep em coming, theyre good stuff!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 27, 2020)

Nobody's gonna complain about pictures and hard results @Hot Diggity Sog . Keep on truckin'.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Feb 27, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> It was an accident, actually. Lights had been flipped to 12/12 for around 2 weeks and then had to be put back on 24/0 due to other plants struggling with health. The Veg/Flower/Veg/Flower is what did it. I wouldn't know for sure if the seeds that were produced would be usable or not. I have 17 of them growing at the moment. 17 out of 17 female. And not a single nanner. Pretty lucky


Wow, you really lucked out. A very happy accident.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 27, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Nobody's gonna complain about pictures and hard results @Hot Diggity Sog . Keep on truckin'.


This^^^ lucky seed or not... throw em up. I enjoy them... more the merrier! Keeper or not done proper is done proper right! You doing it proper like so many here in the bodhi thread. Very good thread. The poor bastard that started it missing out big time! 

Happy growing!


----------



## Houstini (Feb 27, 2020)

Goji f2 #3

#2

#12 “mamma goji

Very happy I found plants to the f2s that really shined, overall abundance of frost and terpenes. I really enjoy greasy resin type plants and i’m covered in it.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Feb 27, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> When I back-tracked and stocked up on Herer Hashplant, I chose Chem Kesey as my freebie. What's the scoop on this, if anyone knows?


I really dig the Chem Kesey I'm smoking on. It yielded above average on a multi strain hunt for me, and notably had excellent vigor.

It's potent compared to plenty of other strains grown in the same environment. The type that gets you right behind the eyes. Stoney, even for those with solid tolerance.

Very relaxing smoke. Quiets a busy mind in a pleasant way.

Nug density is great. Very solid but not too dense, still has a little squish.

When the buds are brand new the smell/flavor is similar to the report schwaggy referenced. Kinda earthy, funky, stinky kb.
The cut I kept then picks up a very rank chem stench and backend to it after a ~21 day cure.
Then after a 6+ month cure it has this creamy and acrid taste with hints of vanilla and cinnamon that leave a bitter skunky flavor on the tongue. I like it.

Growth: I loved the structure. Branching was alll vertical but node spacing wasn't too spread out. I barely pruned, just topped, and all the budsites stayed tightly along the main branches without getting stretchy. I'm trying to dig up grow pics (or vid to screen grab) but anyway here are some bud shots at least in the meantime.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Feb 27, 2020)

Chem Kesey


----------



## Patrice22 (Feb 28, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Keep em coming, theyre good stuff!


Agree 100%. I'd join in if I could take a decent photo, this camera is so poor i could create better images with some crayons and a piece of paper.


----------



## lukio (Feb 28, 2020)

Waddup Bodhi peeps. Probs time for new shoes. 

Black Triangle


Guava Wookie


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 28, 2020)

Jeez Louise...How do you get it so big in a tiny cup? I also have black triangle running but its growin slow, I have a cutting rooted, hoping it grows faster then the oem plant


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 28, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Jeez Louise...How do you get it so big in a tiny cup?


Jeez Louise, indeed. I thought the same thing. They seem pretty happy for such constricted roots. Do you have to water them 4 times a day... I'd think they'd suck that container dry in a matter of hours. I want to start growing plants in small pots. This gives me hope that I could easily get enough out of a 1 gallon pot. Impressive!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Feb 28, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Jeez Louise, indeed. I thought the same thing. They seem pretty happy for such constricted roots. Do you have to water them 4 times a day... I'd think they'd suck that container dry in a matter of hours. I want to start growing plants in small pots. This gives me hope that I could easily get enough out of a 1 gallon pot.


I’m assuming coco with multiple watering/feedings a day. That’s impressive, good luck with your black triangle. I got a TK leaner that is heavy.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 28, 2020)

I suppose you could let them bottom-feed from a pool of water/nutes until it dries out. They probably wouldn't sit there soggy for too long.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 28, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Lemon Lotus @73 days
> 
> I wish I was able to capture a better picture...
> She's pretty ridiculous.
> ...


Because of my new work schedule, I wont be able to snap new shots until tomorrow, but my Goldstar x SL looks pretty rediculous with the foxtails. I'm going to take it down tomorrow @ 119 days. This is my longest flowering run. I LOVE SATIVA!


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 28, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Dude... you're going to kick off a whole run on Lemon Lotus. That seemed to be the freebie that nobody was grabbing. I kinda wondered why. I grabbed the HP and OMG versions first but I've been curious about the Lotus one too.


I nabbed LL, and GLG still has a lot on freebies list.


----------



## lukio (Feb 28, 2020)

lol cheers guys...theyre pretty old, theyre in coco under flouros. ive been holding em back waitin for work plans.

i have 40 new bodhi seeds all like this...Chem Kesey, Black Triangle, Clusterfunk and Guava Wookie. i was getting away with one top feeding a day up until pretty recently, started flooding the bottom trays last week or so.

The stem rub on the Guava Wookie is nuts, straight Stardawg. new shoes tmrw, will prob flip the lot in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 28, 2020)

lukio said:


> lol cheers guys...theyre pretty old, theyre in coco under flouros. ive been holding em back waitin for work plans.
> 
> i have 40 new bodhi seeds all like this...Chem Kesey, Black Triangle, Clusterfunk and Guava Wookie. i was getting away with one top feeding a day up until pretty recently, started flooding the bottom trays last week or so.
> 
> The stem rub on the Guava Wookie is nuts, straight Stardawg. new shoes tmrw, will prob flip the lot in 2-3 weeks.


Surprised more individuals don’t flood the bottom trays for watering. Just check to make sure none are being left behind and you’re good to go. With soil/coco it also helps immensely when dealing with fungus gnats as the top dries out. Something I haven’t seen many growers on the boards doing...simple way of keeping larger numbers of cuts/moms in small areas.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 28, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Surprised more individuals don’t flood the bottom trays for watering. Just check to make sure none are being left behind and you’re good to go. With soil/coco it also helps immensely when dealing with fungus gnats as the top dries out. Something I haven’t seen many growers on the boards doing...simple way of keeping larger numbers of cuts/moms in small areas.


I do and it works great.


----------



## Jonathn (Feb 28, 2020)

Deep line alchemy # 5 Oh man Bodhi Knocked this one out of the park. Seriously this one’s a grand slam Run home kind of strain.Don’t know how much running I’ll be happening after you’ve smoked a little bit because this stuff’s gooey goodness is not only pungent.Probably one of the most pungent strains I’ve ever smoked of Bodhi And that’s Up there with some of the worlds finest. And you know anything with the G13/H.P. is going to be strong Indica sleeper meds. This is my new favourite strain for sleep.It is so flavourful not even cured yet.I took a sample off of it. a week ago. I took her down tonight and have one one week behind her that will come down next Friday. I useed trellis this time instead of Staking them up. An trellis is not my thing. I’d much rather use Those bamboo poles and stock up the branches that are flimsy that’s why I didn’t take any full pictures of the plants they got so beat up and twisted trying to get them out of the Fishnet like trellis and it did beat some of the buds but mostly the leafs took a beating so they don’t look that pretty I’ll definitely take a shot of the bud once it’s trimmed up and show it off like that. Until next run I’ve got a few that have been vegging Close to four months that are going to be my summertime smoke. last indoor crop before outdoor season. I know looks aren’t everything some of the best weed I’ve smoked has been some of the weirdest looking.I guess never judge a book by its cover never judge a plant by her Appearance. Give everybody the benefit of the doubt and you may surprise yourself .If you get your hands on deep line alchemy number five cop no matter what the prices. Way to go too mr an mrs B.


----------



## mindriot (Feb 28, 2020)

Jonathn said:


> Deep line alchemy # 5 Oh man Bodhi Knocked this one out of the park. Seriously this one’s a grand slam Run home kind of strain.Don’t know how much running I’ll be happening after you’ve smoked a little bit because this stuff’s gooey goodness is not only pungent.Probably one of the most pungent strains I’ve ever smoked of Bodhi And that’s Up there with some of the worlds finest. And you know anything with the G13/H.P. is going to be strong Indica sleeper meds. This is my new favourite strain for sleep.It is so flavourful not even cured yet.I took a sample off of it. a week ago. I took her down tonight and have one one week behind her that will come down next Friday. I useed trellis this time instead of Staking them up. An trellis is not my thing. I’d much rather use Those bamboo poles and stock up the branches that are flimsy that’s why I didn’t take any full pictures of the plants they got so beat up and twisted trying to get them out of the Fishnet like trellis and it did beat some of the buds but mostly the leafs took a beating so they don’t look that pretty I’ll definitely take a shot of the bud once it’s trimmed up and show it off like that. Until next run I’ve got a few that have been vegging Close to four months that are going to be my summertime smoke. last indoor crop before outdoor season. I know looks aren’t everything some of the best weed I’ve smoked has been some of the weirdest looking.I guess never judge a book by its cover never judge a plant by her Appearance. Give everybody the benefit of the doubt and you may surprise yourself .If you get your hands on deep line alchemy number five cop no matter what the prices. Way to go too mr an mrs B.


 Sounds like a winner. I have a few packs of DLA5 x Goji that will have to do for now.. hopefully he will release more.


----------



## Jonathn (Feb 28, 2020)

I bet you that would be dynamite I was just thinking I’m going to cross all my females to my Mail deep line alchemy five. The mail I chose out of three produced resin As well as it had a smell so Skunky pungent like skunk and sharpie marker mixed with The strongest Kush i’ve ever had.I never knew it was mixed with the goji but I bet it will be dynamite.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 28, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Final post of the evening (maybe)
> 
> Two of my Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips plants @ Day 74.
> I've been super excited that I made these feminized crosses. But as we entered the 10th week of flower, I started to get a little bummed. Most, almost all, of them look pretty sweet but they just don't have that trich development that we all love.
> ...


my fav part is that your cobra lips crosses look the best. Is that a chem 3 cross? I can't remember. I have the HP3 from bodhi that I need to pop.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 28, 2020)

Jonathn said:


> I bet you that would be dynamite I was just thinking I’m going to cross all my females to my Mail deep line alchemy five. The mail I chose out of three produced resin As well as it had a smell so Skunky pungent like skunk and sharpie marker mixed with The strongest Kush i’ve ever had.I never knew it was mixed with the goji but I bet it will be dynamite.


Is this the artifact 1? please f2 as I missed those. I have the dla 3 in the vault (a35 female) to pass out eventually


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 28, 2020)

So, I figured while I wait for my Bodhi order to come in the mail, I'd place another before missing out on the freebie. I got Cryptic Labs, Item 9 (Pineapple Express x UK Cheese) with Oaxacan Gold freebie pack.
I only mention my non-Bodhi order because I intend on playng with some Bodhi lines crossed to the Oaxacan in the future.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 28, 2020)

Dumpster x Hashplant testers, day 43


----------



## budLIFE60 (Feb 28, 2020)

Well unfortunately for me only 1 of the 9 prayer tower plants are female... and it was the smallest one  Guess that's just the chance you take with regs!

On a good side note clones rooted nicely so hopefully I get some nice lemony terps out of this one and will be running her again


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 29, 2020)

budLIFE60 said:


> Well unfortunately for me only 1 of the 9 prayer tower plants are female... and it was the smallest one  Guess that's just the chance you take with regs!
> View attachment 4491778View attachment 4491779
> On a good side note clones rooted nicely so hopefully I get some nice lemony terps out of this one and will be running her again
> View attachment 4491788


Bummer, for sure. My first bodhi run, I went 4/4 males on prayer tower indica and 4/4 males on sunshine 4. I still haven't revisited those packs.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Feb 29, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Bummer, for sure. My first bodhi run, I went 4/4 males on prayer tower indica and 4/4 males on sunshine 4. I still haven't revisited those packs.


Wow, crazy. Almost the same exact packs I popped. The other pack I started was chem d x sunshine daydream...


----------



## DankDonut (Feb 29, 2020)

Can anyone help me narrow down my selection? I've got it down to four and I can only pick 2. Angelica, DLA 4, DLA 9, and spirit train.

I've been eyeballing angelica for a couple years now. Anyone grown any of these out? Interested in them for the high. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 29, 2020)

DankDonut said:


> Can anyone help me narrow down my selection? I've got it down to four and I can only pick 2. Angelica, DLA 4, DLA 9, and spirit train.
> 
> I've been eyeballing angelica for a couple years now. Anyone grown any of these out? Interested in them for the high. Any info would be appreciated.


Bodhi's really high on his Kashmir line, I've heard. I'd get at least one of those. I imagine the DLA4 would have a stonier buzz than the Spirit Train. I think people are praising the Kashmir for a high quality euphoric hash buzz. I have DLA4 and Nigerian Space Probe but I haven't gotten to them yet.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 29, 2020)

Only cracked DLA6 but if you want old school hashy type plants and terps you cant go wrong with any of the DLA stuff. Listened to the interview a while back and that was his goal with that line. DLA 6 made it as a keeper in my neck of the woods so id go for that one if its still around


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 29, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Only cracked DLA6 but if you want old school hashy type plants and terps you cant go wrong with any of the DLA stuff. Listened to the interview a while back and that was his goal with that line. DLA 6 made it as a keeper in my neck of the woods so id go for that one if its still around


well DLA 6 is probably 2 of the greatest strains of all time combined...lol. Did you keep cuts of that? would LOVE to swap you something for one.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 29, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> well DLA 6 is probably 2 of the greatest strains of all time combined...lol. Did you keep cuts of that? would LOVE to swap you something for one.


Ive heads about the ability to send cuts but im not in a legal area and don't want to expose anyone either . Ill keep it in mind but it would probably only be outgoing nothing coming to me . Im guessing your in a legal state?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 29, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Ive heads about the ability to send cuts but im not in a legal area and don't want to expose anyone either . Ill keep it in mind but it would probably only be outgoing nothing coming to me . Im guessing your in a legal state?


Hell no, but I've got some safe drops I use.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 29, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Ive heads about the ability to send cuts but im not in a legal area and don't want to expose anyone either . Ill keep it in mind but it would probably only be outgoing nothing coming to me . Im guessing your in a legal state?



I hear that man. Basicly what I have had to do is meet up in person (maine/mass). I'm not sending cuts in the mail lol. Safe to some but a little hairy to me! Way I see it if me and the other party cant meet up. Me nor him/her need it that bad and I'll run what i got. Less risk and even in legal state I'm still in my old ways etc. Better safe than sorry! One day we will win this war! Grow safe bodhi family!


----------



## DankDonut (Feb 29, 2020)

Yeah, im excited to pop DLA12 as well this summer, that should have some cbd in it. FREE FREE PALESTINE!!!!

I do have other trainwreck crosses I never got to. Thanks for the info guys. Ill prob scoop up DLA 4 + 9.


----------



## disco pilgrim (Feb 29, 2020)

Has anyone on this thread met up in person? Once I get some bodhi gear going, I would love to hand out some cuts. 
Im in Denver...who else?


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Feb 29, 2020)

*Space Cake* _(GSC Forum cut x Snow Lotus)_

I know GSC and its hybrids are uber hyped and taking over the market, but I've never grown one until now and wanted to get my own experience with this cultivar. I was impressed to say the least.

Got 2 females from 3 seeds. Both grew into little bushes with sparse but dense little nuggets of crystalline dankness. Yield was medium compared to other varieties but the quality made up for it.
Female #1 had more pointy nugs, but very dense and encrusted with trichomes. Smelled sweet and earthy on the vine but when dried it became earthy/peppery with a sweet bready skunkiness. Tasted like rich organic earth and sugary muffins with a slight touch of black pepper. High was very complex and euphoric, hits behind the eyes and knee caps at the same time, a full body takeover that engulfs the user in blissful relaxation. Female #2 was given to a friend and it turned out fairly similar to mine in smell/taste/effect; growth pattern leaned more to the rounded, super dense popcorn-style buds but equally frosted in resin glands. Also the stems turned reddish-purple and gave the plant a more exotic colorful look compared to #1. Again the terps were sweet and earthy with a spicy pepper funk lingering in the background; Very enjoyable aromas and flavors. Super sticky, tacky resin that leaves a sweet skunk smell on your finger tips after handling. A smooth, high quality buzz results from a couple puffs, easy going vibes that makes life more enjoyable. Overall both plants were winners in the smell/taste/effects dept., just wish the yield was higher, but i'm sure an experienced grower could overcome that. Highly satisfied nonetheless; would definitely grow again.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Feb 29, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Dumpster x Hashplant testers, day 43
> View attachment 4491782View attachment 4491783View attachment 4491784


Good God that's a friggin hashplant. ULTRA frosty, wow. Nice work.


----------



## tdavidson001 (Feb 29, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Bodhi's really high on his Kashmir line, I've heard. I'd get at least one of those. I imagine the DLA4 would have a stonier buzz than the Spirit Train. I think people are praising the Kashmir for a high quality euphoric hash buzz. I have DLA4 and Nigerian Space Probe but I haven't gotten to them yet.


dla 4 is fire ran it last year and ended up making some crosses with it. just popped spirit train ill upload pics soon


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 29, 2020)

spirit train and kush 4 x88g13hp. from nspecta, "Kush 4, reputedly an heirloom cut from Jim Ortega, this cut/line is supposedly the same genetics Jim gave Neville back in the 80's...which Neville used to create Hindu Kush (Kush 4/Northern Lights 2) Any of the historians out there feel free to add or correct any of this information please." I think I also read it may be related to garlic bud too


----------



## nsguerilla (Feb 29, 2020)

Flowering these right now.. what would you say the defining characteristics are between phenos? Stretch? Smell? Flavour? trying to decide which moms and dads to keep... they look great, vigorous af.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 29, 2020)

Lemon Lotus @76 days - still not finished


----------



## nsguerilla (Feb 29, 2020)

Flowering these right now.. what would you say the defining characteristics are between phenos? Stretch? Smell? Flavour? trying to decide which moms and dads to keep... they look great, vigorous af.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 29, 2020)

LOL. I just ordered the kush 4 x 88g13hp and trainwreck x kashmir that I mentioned above. NL2x88g13hp freebie. thanks @DankDonut  . I'm also gonna get MTFbx3 and Sensi Star F4 from AK BB. I don't NEED anymore seeds, but I grow from seed so I'm always growing different stuff.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 1, 2020)

As promised I dug up some flower shots of the Chem Kesey (cut that I kept) and posted bud shots of a page or two back. Here she is at week 6 in 2 gallons of soil.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 1, 2020)

The Fuzz


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 1, 2020)

Space monkey


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 1, 2020)

Chem Kesey at Week 7


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 1, 2020)

Now it looks like I'm going to get into some wolf pack before next full moon


----------



## casperd (Mar 1, 2020)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> As promised I dug up some flower shots of the Chem Kesey (cut that I kept) and posted bud shots of a page or two back. Here she is at week 6 in 2 gallons of soil.
> 
> View attachment 4492773
> View attachment 4492774
> View attachment 4492775


how stinky and what the smell and smoke/taste like ?


----------



## Clarky16 (Mar 1, 2020)

You have a favourite among the 3 @SKUNKandSOUR? Have some spacemonkey in cups right now and was going to go with Kesey next however I do have some Fuzz. Would love to know your preference.


----------



## fragileassassin (Mar 1, 2020)

disco pilgrim said:


> Has anyone on this thread met up in person? Once I get some bodhi gear going, I would love to hand out some cuts.
> Im in Denver...who else?


Im close. I plan on making seeds of my bodhi stuff


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 1, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> Im close. I plan on making seeds of my bodhi stuff


I met up with a great dude on here last time I was in Denver, and I'd love to grab a coffee/Great Divide/Trve with you next time I'm in denver. I can fly there cheap as fuck and its one of my favorite cities so I'm sure i'll be there in the next few months or so. I'll bring a whole gang of seeds and clones down there with me! 

Unrelated: MOST TERPIEST STRAIN: What strain has the most lingering mouth flavors and strongest smells? I dont care about anything other than MOST FLAVORS. Opinoins? Thanks and good morning Bodhi Heads.


----------



## DankDonut (Mar 1, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> LOL. I just ordered the kush 4 x 88g13hp and trainwreck x kashmir that I mentioned above. NL2x88g13hp freebie. thanks @DankDonut  . I'm also gonna get MTFbx3 and Sensi Star F4 from AK BB. I don't NEED anymore seeds, but I grow from seed so I'm always growing different stuff.


Heck yeah! I just ordered the DLA4 and DLA9. Anyone know the difference between kashmir and kashmir22? I got the NL2hashplant freebie, I am full up on seeds now as well. Happy day y'all.

@tdavidson001 Awesome, no rush, but please do that would be great.


----------



## Stickyjones (Mar 1, 2020)

@reallybigjesusfreak space monkey purple pheno is probably the most terpy strain ive ever had, very complex and amazing fruit and flowers and solvents in smell and musty floral flavor.. chem jb x snow lotus had one pheno which was incredibly strong diesel skunk smell that coated your mouth and lingered there..


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 1, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> @reallybigjesusfreak space monkey purple pheno is probably the most terpy strain ive ever had, very complex and amazing fruit and flowers and solvents in smell and musty floral flavor.. chem jb x snow lotus had one pheno which was incredibly strong diesel skunk smell that coated your mouth and lingered there..


I have noticed some phenos of crosses from that jb chem have a VERY moorish deep old school skunky funky mouth stain. I’ve been capping those crosses, one of these days I’ll have something that leaves me speechless, I just know it!


----------



## Stickyjones (Mar 1, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I have noticed some phenos of crosses from that jb chem have a VERY moorish deep old school skunky funky mouth stain. I’ve been capping those crosses, one of these days I’ll have something that leaves me speechless, I just know it!


The one chem jb x snow lotus overpowered everything in the room and there was some other stinky stuff like cobra lips and thunder wookie in with her but you could smell it like 100ft from the house once it was hanging..


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 1, 2020)

@reallybigjesusfreak have you ever tasted Mandelbrot Royal 7 kush or oil spill? There is a taste in there that’s very unique, I have heard people describe it as honey, but that’s not quite it. I have tasted this in hammerhead and toxic spill also. I’m not a desert flavor person so when I say this is slightly sweet and more flavorsome I mean it. Someone had that Mandelbrot clone on strainly not too long ago, I feel foolish for not capping it. The more I think about it, the smell/taste is almost like dank movie theater buttered popcorn tuned into popcorn balls. I know that sounds weird but like I said it’s different than most things you run into. I truly love how flavors are being isolated and more carefully bred together.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 1, 2020)

casperd said:


> how stinky and what the smell and smoke/taste like ?


It has a rank dank skunk va stank for sure. A nice cure gave it an acrid, bitter skunky taste that coats the mouth and sticks around. Before cure it's more of an earthy funky taste.

I wrote a few more details a few pages back where I posted the nug shots.


----------



## kroc (Mar 1, 2020)

burning some soulmate f2 this morn, the lavender pheno and one that kinda smells like greasy cheeseburgers and sour garlic. Both are knockout stones, i felt like prince valium in spaceballs last night. Loving this stuff, exactly what I was looking for 

@colocowboy i had a couple spirit train phenos in testing that smelled identical to honey nut cheerios, one after overdrying was almost too much, as far as the honey flavor


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 1, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> You have a favourite among the 3 @SKUNKandSOUR? Have some spacemonkey in cups right now and was going to go with Kesey next however I do have some Fuzz. Would love to know your preference.


They are all so unique it's slightly hard to pick. I'd say most people would be happy with all three. But if you need something uplifting without couchlock then the chemK is not for you lol.

The best space monkey had a minty purple floral flavor I've never smelled anywhere else. Good strong high and lots of sticky resin but doesn't put you to sleep. A good choice for terp hunters and extracts for sure. Topping turns this one very bushy. Lots of tops, just make sure to prune accordingly. The high on this one is the most unique and complex. Invokes creativity and deep abstract thoughts.

The fuzz had that delicious dank flavor that makes you just want to keep sniffing/hitting it. Very burnt rubber when I was trimming it but then the smell changed once dry. You know that flavor that is hard to describe other than 'really good weed??' THE DANK lol. Almost tennis ball rubber but a little different funk to boot. Pleasant high that has some decent potency but not as strong as the other two. Gives a comfortable happy stone. If you're looking for that tasty dank flavor, this a good place to look. Wasn't as happy with the structure as chem K though. This one was a bit leafier. As far as appy crosses from bodhi, I prefer the super skunk x appy over the fuzz tbh.

I've already said some about the chem kesey within the past few pages but in short it is better for nighttime or when you don't have anything to do. If you like chemdog you'd enjoy the flavor. Effects: makes you want to sit down with a snack and maybe have an unintentional nap . I did see a little amber pretty damn early in flower. Haven't run it enough yet to know if that's just from environmental factors or genotype. I'll know more when I grow some monsters in large batches of super soil.

I guess I like the chem kesey the best out of the three based on its structure (all vertical branching, great calyx to leaf ratio, quick and easy to trim), short flowering time, yield, and high potency. Check out the bud shots a few pages back for bag appeal.

Going by smell alone, a custie would pick chemK if they're into chemdog smells, they'd pick the fuzz if they're looking for "dank weed" tennis ball rubber type smells, and surely would pick space monkey out of the three if looking for "exotics" or something really unique; based on my experience with these hybrids at least.

Cheers!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 1, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I met up with a great dude on here last time I was in Denver, and I'd love to grab a coffee/Great Divide/Trve with you next time I'm in denver. I can fly there cheap as fuck and its one of my favorite cities so I'm sure i'll be there in the next few months or so. I'll bring a whole gang of seeds and clones down there with me!
> 
> Unrelated: MOST TERPIEST STRAIN: What strain has the most lingering mouth flavors and strongest smells? I dont care about anything other than MOST FLAVORS. Opinoins? Thanks and good morning Bodhi Heads.


I like coffee and I am close as well. Getting ready to F2 my Goji pack, so might have some by the time you come by here. Might F2 my Space Nectar or Purple Sunshine also at the same time. Hit me up if you end up here. @fragileassassin and @disco pilgrim, I'm Colorado boy too. Let's talk and see what we got going.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 1, 2020)

I still can't believe I lost out on Chem Kesey again. So bummed, by the time I got on GLG during the last BOGO sale to order they were out. Can't order unless its BOGO, I'm a cheap ass. lol. Hopefully they get more in for the 420 sale.


----------



## blu_dream_haze (Mar 1, 2020)

Just jumped into the Bodhi boat with one of my last purchases. Sure wish I would have seen this thread before, as maybe it would have changed my choices or more likely added to them. I picked up...

Cosmic Serpent
Devil's HP
Eternal Sunshine
Lando's Stash
Mango HP
Sun Ra

Really excited to start a run, interested if someone has an opinion as to which one to go with first. Also I've read nothing but great things about Jabba's Stash, and I see variations of said "Stash" now, but everywhere I look Jabba's is all sold out. How old is that strain, are my chances of finding a bank that still carries it good, or should I call is a miss and move on.


----------



## kroc (Mar 1, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I met up with a great dude on here last time I was in Denver, and I'd love to grab a coffee/Great Divide/Trve with you next time I'm in denver. I can fly there cheap as fuck and its one of my favorite cities so I'm sure i'll be there in the next few months or so. I'll bring a whole gang of seeds and clones down there with me!
> 
> Unrelated: MOST TERPIEST STRAIN: What strain has the most lingering mouth flavors and strongest smells? I dont care about anything other than MOST FLAVORS. Opinoins? Thanks and good morning Bodhi Heads.


So far anything with the goji og has been a wide range of smells/flavors for me. Cheese, armpit funk, garlic, berries, sours, astringent, some pretty wild stuff in the black raspberry line terp wise but they can throw nanners if stressed out (at least the few i ran, i will say my environmet was stressful AF tho for a bit lol) Soulmate is another that would be fun to dig, i already want to pop more f2s and mother hunt for a daily smoke. Also his hashplant 4 had some mouth coating terps that i wanna get back to. But not only do they smell good they absolutely coat your mouth for several breathes after



blu_dream_haze said:


> Just jumped into the Bodhi boat with one of my last purchases. Sure wish I would have seen this thread before, as maybe it would have changed my choices or more likely added to them. I picked up...
> 
> Cosmic Serpent
> Devil's HP
> ...


i dont think you can go wrong with any of those, but if it were me id run sun ra or eternal sunshine first


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 1, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> MOST TERPIEST STRAIN: What strain has the most lingering mouth flavors and strongest smells? I dont care about anything other than MOST FLAVORS. Opinoins? Thanks and good morning Bodhi Heads.


That'd be appy super skunk or space monkey from me. I still have many more bodhi strains to run through though so that could change.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 1, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I like coffee and I am close as well. Getting ready to F2 my Goji pack, so might have some by the time you come by here. Might F2 my Space Nectar or Purple Sunshine also at the same time. Hit me up if you end up here. @fragileassassin and @disco pilgrim, I'm Colorado boy too. Let's talk and see what we got going.


Same


----------



## disco pilgrim (Mar 1, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Same


Lol! Been messaging both of ya. We’ll all meet up soon.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 1, 2020)

blu_dream_haze said:


> Just jumped into the Bodhi boat with one of my last purchases. Sure wish I would have seen this thread before, as maybe it would have changed my choices or more likely added to them. I picked up...
> 
> Cosmic Serpent
> Devil's HP
> ...


Doubt you’ll find Jabba‘s Stash in stock anywhere unless Bodhi has new old stock that he sends to banks sometime.

When you run the Eternal Sunshine, be sure you have a place in your flower tent to run it for 12-16 weeks. Can‘t recall who here ran it, but it takes a looong time to finish--but sounds well worth it.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Mar 1, 2020)

blu_dream_haze said:


> Just jumped into the Bodhi boat with one of my last purchases. Sure wish I would have seen this thread before, as maybe it would have changed my choices or more likely added to them. I picked up...
> 
> Cosmic Serpent
> Devil's HP
> ...


Here is a bank that still has Jabbas Stash. 









Jabba's Stash


Jabba's Stash is a big oily funky indica, created by combining an amazing oldschool bubba kush mom, and the deadly potent, big yielding, super frost, snow lotus male. Expect big kushy wands of crystal covered nugs, with dark acrid spicy flavors and smells ranging from dark roast coffee




www.midweeksong.com


----------



## DankDonut (Mar 1, 2020)

@blu_dream_haze Of those I would say try out the devils hashplant. Sounds like a strong OG indica.. hell yeah.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 1, 2020)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> That'd be appy super skunk or space monkey from me. I still have many more bodhi strains to run through though so that could change.


I love the lemon ASS. I had one that smelled wonderful. tasted great too.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 1, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I still can't believe I lost out on Chem Kesey again. So bummed, by the time I got on GLG during the last BOGO sale to order they were out. Can't order unless its BOGO, I'm a cheap ass. lol. Hopefully they get more in for the 420 sale.


Maybe try the Hashplant 4, or HP D, or even the HP 1. I'd think you'd get many very similar plants, given they're all sisters knocked up by the same dude.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 1, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> The one chem jb x snow lotus overpowered everything in the room and there was some other stinky stuff like cobra lips and thunder wookie in with her but you could smell it like 100ft from the house once it was hanging..


Oooh! This is exciting news to me. I got a freebie from Mosca of ChemJB/SL x Cherry Sunshine. I thought it sounded very promising but I didn't know much about the JB SL and wondered why it was never released. Anybody tried this Mosca cross by chance?

While I'm on the subject of breeders that use Bodhi, has anybody noticed the new breeder that JBC just added... Seedy Breeder Co. ? He only has two offerings so far but between the two, he's used Bodhi's Choc. Trip F2, Blueberry HP, and Bodhi's Alaskan Snow. Looks interesting.


----------



## fragileassassin (Mar 1, 2020)

Sounds like we need to get a CO bodhi exchange going lol. 
I wont have much until later in the year though.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 1, 2020)

DankDonut said:


> Heck yeah! I just ordered the DLA4 and DLA9. Anyone know the difference between kashmir and kashmir22?


I think the Kashmir 22 is a particular female selected from the Kashmir strain. The Kashmir male is most likely her brother.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 1, 2020)

If anyone cares. Sometime after these bodhi drops for cash only places. People won’t send the cash in so you can see strains randomly pop back up in stock including freebies. Just an observation.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 1, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> If anyone cares. Sometime after these bodhi drops for cash only places. People won’t send the cash in so you can see strains randomly pop back up in stock including freebies. Just an observation.


Good recommendation. Funny...I was just thinking that today. We're getting to the time where orders might start getting cancelled and restocked. It's worth keeping your eyes out all around if you're absolutely dying to get something you missed at the drop.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 1, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Good recommendation. Funny...I was just thinking that today. We're getting to the time where orders might start getting cancelled and restocked. Maybe not GLG quite yet but it's worth keeping your eyes out all around if you're absolutely dying to get something you missed at the drop.


I didn’t want to say the place I saw because I know stuff gets bought quick but yes I noticed some pop back up this morning and afternoon.


----------



## Clarky16 (Mar 1, 2020)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> They are all so unique it's slightly hard to pick. I'd say most people would be happy with all three. But if you need something uplifting without couchlock then the chemK is not for you lol.
> 
> The best space monkey had a minty purple floral flavor I've never smelled anywhere else. Good strong high and lots of sticky resin but doesn't put you to sleep. A good choice for terp hunters and extracts for sure. Topping turns this one very bushy. Lots of tops, just make sure to prune accordingly. The high on this one is the most unique and complex. Invokes creativity and deep abstract thoughts.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much kind sir. Very helpful.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 1, 2020)

I popped some SSDD too! How could I forget. Love this one. Good potency and a real deep euphoric stone.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 1, 2020)

Sunshine Daydream


----------



## crisnpropa (Mar 2, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> It seems you lack reading comprehension too. I'm in Canada and $26 is the price for express priority with tracking no signature not 7 dollars. My package that came from California cost the sender $12.25 USD to send here so if you can ship express priority w/tracking for 7 dollars that's a great deal.
> 
> Anyways yes I hope you have a great day as well.
> 
> ...


How's that sunshine 4? Would love to try some. Can't find seeds anywhere...


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 2, 2020)

Howdy Bodiheads! I've been hankering for a haze, and have been looking for B's Bandaid Haze. Is it still around? I'm not having much luck finding it!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 2, 2020)

Day 62! Cant wait to pull some of these lovely ladies down! Thinking I'm going to be keeping the space monkey and BBIC from red eye around for a while. Very stable seeming no herm etc. Below a sneak peak of what's coming... very greasy! Funny the further down from the top the more grease you will find!


----------



## crisnpropa (Mar 2, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Howdy Bodiheads! I've been hankering for a haze, and have been looking for B's Bandaid Haze. Is it still around? I'm not having much luck finding it!


Closest thing I could find is Katsu seeds Bandaid haze x bubba feminized.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 2, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Howdy Bodiheads! I've been hankering for a haze, and have been looking for B's Bandaid Haze. Is it still around? I'm not having much luck finding it!


Doc D is supposed to release some Bandaid Haze related drops sometime this year I believe. You can join his mailing list to get word on drops... Can't remember where I found the mailing list though I assume IG or if he has a website.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 2, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> How's that sunshine 4? Would love to try some. Can't find seeds anywhere...


Darkhorse used sunshine 4 in one of his newer hybrids. He called it Chem Jong-Un = [Sunshine 4 x (Kosher Kush x OZ Kush)]

Maybe you could find a pheno that leans that way


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 2, 2020)

I just checked and I have a pack of Chem D x SSDD


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> You have a favourite among the 3 @SKUNKandSOUR? Have some spacemonkey in cups right now and was going to go with Kesey next however I do have some Fuzz. Would love to know your preference.


Space Monkey #1 (chopped yesterday)

Space Monkey #2 (hopefully chop today), another SM baby for a seed run.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Mar 2, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Howdy Bodiheads! I've been hankering for a haze, and have been looking for B's Bandaid Haze. Is it still around? I'm not having much luck finding it!


I just received doc ds March mailing list and he's doing a Band-Aid Haze IX 3.0 that should be ready around June, and some Band-Aid Haze 7 S1's that should be ready around mid-summer.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 2, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> I just received doc ds March mailing list and he's doing a Band-Aid Haze IX 3.0 that should be ready around June, and some Band-Aid Haze 7 S1's that should be ready around mid-summer.


You beat me to it.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 2, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> How's that sunshine 4? Would love to try some. Can't find seeds anywhere...


I'd be suspect of the viability of any actual Sunshine 4 seeds found at banks right now since they've been sold out for a minute. 

I'm pretty sure there are cuts being passed that are being used in crosses/stocking dispensaries though. Mosca has done some work with Sunshine 4, Dark Horse was already mentioned, and Secret Society Seed Co has Tan Line which is Sunshine 4 crossed to Titty Sprinkles (where Titty Sprinkles is Grease Monkey x Purple Punch 2.0).


----------



## Dankagenda (Mar 2, 2020)

Blue Sunshine #1 day 61 of flower


Blue Sunshine #2 day 59 of flower


Blue Sunshine #3 day 56 of flower 
•This one broke off which is why it was taken early


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 2, 2020)

Dankagenda said:


> View attachment 4494177
> Blue Sunshine #1 day 61 of flower
> 
> View attachment 4494179
> ...


What smells are you getting? Looks like BD leaners


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 2, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Mosca has done some work with Sunshine 4


I think there may have been a misprint or misunderstanding when that Sunshine 4 was mentioned. I could be wrong but I think that male he used was actually Cherry Sunshine (#4 as he labeled his plants). He's definitely used a Cherry Sunshine male a lot and seems to really love it.

It's too bad he didn't remake both the Sunshine 4 and Cherry Sunshine when he did that last batch of SSDD crosses. Or maybe he did???


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 2, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> I just received doc ds March mailing list and he's doing a Band-Aid Haze IX 3.0 that should be ready around June, and some Band-Aid Haze 7 S1's that should be ready around mid-summer.


Alright! Where would I get on his mailing list?

And, thanks for the other replies... I've been trying to figure out how get in touch with him for a bit!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I think there may have been a misprint or misunderstanding when that Sunshine 4 was mentioned. I could be wrong but I think that male he used was actually Cherry Sunshine (#4 as he labeled his plants). He's definitely used a Cherry Sunshine male a lot and seems to really love it.
> 
> It's too bad he didn't remake both the Sunshine 4 and Cherry Sunshine when he did that last batch of SSDD crosses. Or maybe he did???


Whoops. I think you’re right.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 2, 2020)

Space Monkey


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 2, 2020)

Mothers HashPlant


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 2, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Alright! Where would I get on his mailing list?
> 
> And, thanks for the other replies... I've been trying to figure out how get in touch with him for a bit!


He’s doc_d_seeds on IG. His email address is in his profile. I won’t drop the email right here because google crawls RIU.


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 2, 2020)

Downtown Trichomes, DLA7 - 9 weeks


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 3, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> Downtown Trichomes, DLA7 - 9 weeks
> View attachment 4494361


Sweet pic! You could make that a desktop background


----------



## Dankagenda (Mar 3, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> What smells are you getting? Looks like BD leaners




Blue Sunshine #1
-Smell

Sweet blueberry.
By far the most blueberry smelling pheno of the three.
It is why I was super keen on this one in veg and thought she was going to be the keeper. 
-Structure

Shorter compact structure.
If you let her go she’ll stack and get crowded and bushy.
Scrogs very well and quickly branches out once you get her going.
-Growth

Least vigorous of the three Blue Sunshine phenos, and looking like the worst yielder.
Buds are medium sized. The least dense.
Started clawing no matter what I did around week 7.
Drinks the least water

Blue Sunshine #2
-Smell

The most interesting/unique smelling of the three phenos.
It is overwhelming but at the same time really hard to give a specific smell that dominates.
I get a lot of lightly fruited diesel notes up front. Hidden on the back end is blueberry influence but it just doesn’t hit you immediately at all.
The aroma is very pungent. It HITS your nose rather than drifts in like something milder. A non-smoker might pick their head up right away and say eww.
It just doesn’t smell like a BD leaner. Anyone with SSDD experience I would love to hear what you say.
-Structure

Spaced out nodes that are a little too tight to be sativa, and a little to stretched out to be an indica. A nice hybrid in that regard
The branches have a tendency to be floppy and are a chore to support around week 6 of flower.
-Growth

Very vigorous. This plant took over my scrog and just branches out like a champ.
Growth has been even and awesome to watch fill out.
Buds are fat and dense
Heavy drinker and feeder.
Buds like being close to the main branches if that makes any sense.


Blue Sunshine #3
-Smell

Blueberry overpowers this one but its a bit confusing. The smell is a bit milder than the other phenos and I will wait until cure to really see what comes out.
-Structure

Similar to pheno #1 but improved.
Short and compact.
FILLS OUT the best.
Strong strong branches that almost support themselves until week 7ish.
Buds are the most dense.
-Growth

Even rapid growth
Heavy drinker
Takes a lot of light

Pheno #1 is the best smeller but worst grower. Blue dream leaner(?)

Pheno #2 Grows awesome despite floppy branches and looks like a good yielder. I suspect this one to be a SSDD leaner(?)

Pheno #3 Grows awesome like #2 with stronger branching. Smell differs heavily though and I think it’s a Blue Dream leaner(?)

All of the phenos I got are definitely 9 week+ strains. I'm on day 62 of flower and I'm still seeing 10% clear and the rest milky. I see some yellowish tinge on the verge of going amber but still not there. Stretch on all of them was minimal and not a concern for indoor growers. They are all in 5 gallon fabric pots of Michigan Made Mix under a 630w CMH with 3100k bulbs. They were vegged under a 4200k 315w CMH. They were topped once and went from a 1/2g grow bag to 5g fabric pot. They spent 2 weeks in the 5g container and then was put into flower.

Looking for any and all feedback. I find these two strains really interesting. Ive seen a lot of people say that theyve found a lot of therapeutic benefit from SSDD phenos for pain among other ailments. If I could find a BD x SSDD that yields like BD and smokes like SSDD I would be happy.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 3, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> He’s doc_d_seeds on IG. His email address is in his profile. I won’t drop the email right here because google crawls RIU.


Thanks man, I got it... now, how does this IG stuff work? lol!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 3, 2020)

Goldstar Lotus update; chopped down Feb 29 after a long flowering. I didn't shoot photo's at harvest out of embarrassment with my grow room. I'll provide shots of trimmed finished buds, and update my grow room to be much more photogenic. I'm new to this cannaporn atmosphere lol, but it's inspiring and I'm catching on.
Some of ewes have some fine looking high-dollar grow rooms, makes me envious to build likewise.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 3, 2020)

Socking miney away from now until GLG 4/20 sale. I've been jumping at mostly sativa crosses from Bodhi, and still will, but this next order I'm hoping to find DLA 4, 6, and 12 still available. The DLA lines are drawing alot of attention, so we'll see what's left.


----------



## shellback1 (Mar 3, 2020)

During the last drop at GLG I could not resist going for the Spirit Train.for a new offering. I had a train wreck back 15 years ago from Greenhouse seeds that I ran maybe 7 or 8 years. It was in the top 5 best bud I ever ran. The plants were limber and branchy also but the bud was rock hard and looked like a piece of light blue gray glass. The bud was so hard that if you wanted to smoke some in a bong you had to break it up with a pair of nut crackers and it would shatter. It was also the definitive one hit and quit. I don't know if this Trainwreck will be half anything like the original nor do I know what the Kashmir will bring to the cross but it sure will be fun finding out. If I get a new cross I like to balance things out and get an older one . This time I selected the Black Triangle, seems like in the past every time I wanted BT it would be sold out. For freebies I picked a coupe of soul foods I don't think you can go wrong with this proven winner.


----------



## joeko420 (Mar 3, 2020)

Anyone that ordered from GLG have their order shipped yet? I know they're a small outfit and got slammed with the last sale but figure I'd check anyway.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Mar 3, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> Anyone that ordered from GLG have their order shipped yet? I know they're a small outfit and got slammed with the last sale but figure I'd check anyway.


Last time I ordered from glg it took about three weeks, it was during a bodhi promo but they made up for it with lots of extra goodies.


----------



## lukio (Mar 3, 2020)

Chem Kesey


----------



## kroc (Mar 3, 2020)

shellback1 said:


> During the last drop at GLG I could not resist going for the Spirit Train.for a new offering. I had a train wreck back 15 years ago from Greenhouse seeds that I ran maybe 7 or 8 years. It was in the top 5 best bud I ever ran. The plants were limber and branchy also but the bud was rock hard and looked like a piece of light blue gray glass. The bud was so hard that if you wanted to smoke some in a bong you had to break it up with a pair of nut crackers and it would shatter. It was also the definitive one hit and quit. I don't know if this Trainwreck will be half anything like the original nor do I know what the Kashmir will bring to the cross but it sure will be fun finding out. If I get a new cross I like to balance things out and get an older one . This time I selected the Black Triangle, seems like in the past every time I wanted BT it would be sold out. For freebies I picked a coupe of soul foods I don't think you can go wrong with this proven winner.


i have quite a few pics of the spirit train and a report or two, but youd have to search 'trainwreck x kashmir' as it wasnt named yet.

heres a couple shots though


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 3, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> Anyone that ordered from GLG have their order shipped yet? I know they're a small outfit and got slammed with the last sale but figure I'd check anyway.


I just got a shipping notice today, with delivery scheduled for Thursday. I ordered on 2/12 and my payment was delivered on 2/14


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 3, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Sweet pic! You could make that a desktop background


Thanks I tried it, looks pretty awesome. That's a close up pic zoomed in and cropped, I'm thinking might be an easier way to check trichs then using a 100x magnifier.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 3, 2020)

Quick update from me.

Lemon Lotus @ day 79


And a Herer Hashplant @ day 79


And finally, a group of mostly bodhi goodies @ day 79


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 3, 2020)

Dankagenda said:


> Blue Sunshine #1
> -Smell
> 
> Sweet blueberry.
> ...


That's an awesome report right there! I'd LOVE to have one of these for every Bodhi strain. Thank you!


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Mar 3, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> How's that sunshine 4? Would love to try some. Can't find seeds anywhere...


The Sunshine 4 is dripping in frost with greasy gooey and super chemy nugs. She was easy to grow not fussy at all. I had one female that no matter what I did would throw one or two balls I tried larger pots, less ferts, different lights in different tents (1000w HPS, 600w MH, and 640w Led Solstrips), stripped lowers and still the bitch would throw a ball or two and of course I think she was my favourite. She wasn't used for breeding with the SS4 male.

I like it alot and you won't find F1 seeds unless you do IG Auctions and the last pack I saw went for $250 USD. I have a pack of f1s and many grams of f2s to dig through. I should have some crosses I made with Good Medicine, Elfsnacks females and a few with the Orange Sunshine male also.

Edit: I believe I posted pictures of the SS4 nugs in here somewhere.


----------



## feva (Mar 3, 2020)

Sunshine 4 is one of my favorites. I still have a pack of sunshine 4 in my stash. I never popped them because at the time, a buddy of mine was a step ahead. So I would get my sunshine fix from him and tucked them in the vault. I may have to pull them out soon.


----------



## Dankagenda (Mar 3, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That's an awesome report right there! I'd LOVE to have one of these for every Bodhi strain. Thank you!


Thanks much obliged! I too wish there was more info out there. I Find myself combing IG hashtags to find productive comment sections.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 4, 2020)

Trashplant day 48


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 4, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Trashplant day 48View attachment 4495383View attachment 4495384


Whoa!!!


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Quick update from me.
> 
> Lemon Lotus @ day 79
> View attachment 4495190
> ...


All of your plants look great 

what size pots do you use and do you run them 12/12 from seed?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 4, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> All of your plants look great
> 
> what size pots do you use and do you run them 12/12 from seed?


Most of them are in pots just under 1 gallon. A handful are in pots a bit shy of 3 gallon. None of these are true 12/12 from seed but many of them were of the age and size that would have been identical to 12/12 from seed.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Most of them are in pots just under 1 gallon. A handful are in pots a bit shy of 3 gallon. None of these are true 12/12 from seed but many of them were of the age and size that would have been identical to 12/12 from seed.


Good to know

your yields are pretty damn good for pots under 1gal

I buy so many seeds that i need to start using your style so that i can get around to growing more strains


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 4, 2020)

kroc said:


> i have quite a few pics of the spirit train and a report or two, but youd have to search 'trainwreck x kashmir' as it wasnt named yet.
> 
> heres a couple shots though
> View attachment 4494993View attachment 4494994


How are the smells? I just bought a pack. Pretty sure I had a Kashmir pheno in my Congo x Kashmir x wookie testers. Lemon/lime/sprite/perfume. Awesome pheno

Never mind, I found your description:

“Well these trainwreck x kashmir testers sure are impressing me. 9weeks since flip. Great red eye stone, long lasting and calming. Smells of lemon, nuts, spices and cedar. “


----------



## fragileassassin (Mar 4, 2020)

My order from drop day (14th) shipped today. Checked tracking number provided and it has been dropped off as well so its on the way.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Mar 4, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> My order from drop day (14th) shipped today. Checked tracking number provided and it has been dropped off as well so its on the way.


Taking 20 days to ship out is too long

Edit: Regardless if it was a new drop or not. Too damn long.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Mar 4, 2020)

@OrganicGorilla are you the OrganicGorilla that bid on the Stray/Bodhi auctions? Just curious, was waiting for them to end breaking a sweat!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Mar 4, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @OrganicGorilla are you the OrganicGorilla that bid on the Stray/Bodhi auctions? Just curious, was waiting for them to end breaking a sweat!


Yep that was me. Too rich for My blood haha.


----------



## kroc (Mar 4, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> How are the smells? I just bought a pack. Pretty sure I had a Kashmir pheno in my Congo x Kashmir x wookie testers. Lemon/lime/sprite/perfume. Awesome pheno
> 
> Never mind, I found your description:
> 
> “Well these trainwreck x kashmir testers sure are impressing me. 9weeks since flip. Great red eye stone, long lasting and calming. Smells of lemon, nuts, spices and cedar. “


I did end up getting some carrot and honey terps on a couple as well. Yeah i think the kashmir really adds some chunk, could be wrong though


----------



## Craigson (Mar 4, 2020)

Golden triangle on the left and black triangle on the right.
Sexing then make f2s and run clones


----------



## chiefer888 (Mar 4, 2020)

Heavenly Hashplant day 72 (chop day)


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 4, 2020)

chiefer888 said:


> View attachment 4496094View attachment 4496095View attachment 4496096View attachment 4496097
> Heavenly Hashplant day 72 (chop day)


great pics. under what lights ? a bouquet of buds


----------



## chiefer888 (Mar 4, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> great pics. under what lights ? a bouquet of buds


Thanks, I have the Mars Hydro SP150, It’s a QB style light.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm really much later to the party than I thought. Looking back through, and finding some of the Bodhi strains I didn't know about...hurts. It hurts bad. I missed (maybe still would have had I known about it) Pleiadian Love Nest. I'm crying right now.


----------



## Craigson (Mar 5, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm really much later to the party than I thought. Looking back through, and finding some of the Bodhi strains I didn't know about...hurts. It hurts bad. I missed (maybe still would have had I known about it) Pleiadian Love Nest. I'm crying right now.


Dont feel bad on that one - you have to be online at the time of the drop and get lucky as thwre are usually only a handful of packs released


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 5, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I buy so many seeds that i need to start using your style so that i can get around to growing more strains


Same here. I need to automate my watering this spring. That's my biggest problem running small pots.


----------



## DankDonut (Mar 5, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Taking 20 days to ship out is too long
> 
> Edit: Regardless if it was a new drop or not. Too damn long.


Yeah, order I made on the 10th of feb and sent muh money in within a few days as always, will be arriving today, finally.

Ordered DLA 4 + 9 From JBC on Sunday, Arrived yesterday!! Super stoked!! JBC is always lightning!


----------



## blu_dream_haze (Mar 5, 2020)

A Bodhi blessing for me today, I finally scored Jabba's Stash after searching for some time. Someone sent me a link to a bank over seas that had some left, but thankfully I was able to find it in the states!!!


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 5, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Taking 20 days to ship out is too long
> 
> Edit: Regardless if it was a new drop or not. Too damn long.


Yeah i made 1 order from GLG last year and it took 50 days for me to get my seeds

that’s just unacceptable

too many good banks out here to be dealing with painfully slow service

I could care less about the freebies.I got so many seeds I doubt I’ll ever get around to popping half the seeds I brought let alone the freebies


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 5, 2020)

Gorilla Ghani...Both look promising, one is lanky, skinny buds but looks exciting, they were the freebie i took from jbc...They smell very different from each other.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 5, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Yeah i made 1 order from GLG last year and it took 50 days for me to get my seeds
> 
> that’s just unacceptable
> 
> ...


 That is a very lomg wait. Mine never get here quickly from GLG, but at least my package is never stuffed with fem freebies!
Also, I haven't seen the BOGO Bodhi deals elsewhere. I've got seeds to plant, and smoke to enjoy, so the wait isn't all that bad for me.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 5, 2020)

my glg order shipper exactly 2 weeks after they got my cash..received feb 20 shipped march 4


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 5, 2020)

One of my gorilla ghani is hermy, this is a outdoor grow, think ill kill her now...I killed her and her already big clone, sucks, there was bananas on just about every branch, swear there was pollen on my finger, hope it didnt infect anything..So glad I checked her

Ah well time to move on, every new pheno is an expirement test run imo


----------



## CopaGenetics (Mar 5, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> One of my gorilla ghani is hermy, this is a outdoor grow, think ill kill her now...I killed her and her already big clone, sucks, there was bananas on just about every branch, swear there was pollen on my finger, hope it didnt infect anything..So glad I checked her
> 
> Ah well time to move on, every new pheno is an expirement test run imo
> 
> ...


Fuck me! I grabbed 6-7 packs of that BUT also the Healing HP and Herer HP last BOGO and the drop.


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 5, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> One of my gorilla ghani is hermy, this is a outdoor grow, think ill kill her now...I killed her and her already big clone, sucks, there was bananas on just about every branch, swear there was pollen on my finger, hope it didnt infect anything..So glad I checked her
> 
> Ah well time to move on, every new pheno is an expirement test run imo
> 
> ...


I swear just about every seed I cracked that had GG in it showed herm traits....didnt matter who I got them from....


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 5, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> I swear just about every seed I cracked that had GG in it showed herm traits....didnt matter who I got them from....


Truth. Funny part is I’ve treated the actual cutting like garbage and she’s never thrown a single sack. Apparently just passes it on to outcrosses.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 5, 2020)

I just received a GG4 x SSDD freebie in my package today. I never heard anyone mention it specifically but my pack has a sticker on it that says "Grow outdoor for best results (possible sensitivities indoors) ". Didn't know the sensitivity part was spelled out on the packs of the "outdoor" freebies. These were also from 2017... not a problem for me but a little older than I realized. My other freebie was Chemdog 1 x SSDD ... that one says 2019. Just throwing that out for anybody who cares. Also Eternal Sunshine comes in the new packaging if anyone cares about that too. I might as well mention I bought a Prayer Tower Indica since I've already mentioned the other 3 out of 4. That is all.


----------



## zeeman (Mar 5, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> That is a very lomg wait. Mine never get here quickly from GLG, but at least my package is never stuffed with fem freebies!
> Also, I haven't seen the BOGO Bodhi deals elsewhere. I've got seeds to plant, and smoke to enjoy, so the wait isn't all that bad for me.


JBC usually does the bogo a couple of times a year, takes CC, and sends it the next morning. Not as many freebie choices but probably fresher ones... 
I recently made a GLG order and to be honest, the anticipation of my order being shipped is driving me a bit nuts. Not that I need them today, but I don’t get much spare money and this always reminds me of the old days of sending away to Amsterdam with your fingers crossed.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 5, 2020)

zeeman said:


> JBC usually does the bogo a couple of times a year, takes CC, and sends it the next morning. Not as many freebie choices but probably fresher ones...
> I recently made a GLG order and to be honest, the anticipation of my order being shipped is driving me a bit nuts. Not that I need them today, but I don’t get much spare money and this always reminds me of the old days of sending away to Amsterdam with your fingers crossed.


I got my JBC order in 5 days and germ rate was 100%. My GLG order took 5 weeks to arrive after payment was marked as delivered. The germ rate was also atrocious. Half of the bags were open, split on the sides. I will not be giving GLG another cent.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Mar 5, 2020)

shellback1 said:


> During the last drop at GLG I could not resist going for the Spirit Train.for a new offering. I had a train wreck back 15 years ago from Greenhouse seeds that I ran maybe 7 or 8 years. It was in the top 5 best bud I ever ran. The plants were limber and branchy also but the bud was rock hard and looked like a piece of light blue gray glass. The bud was so hard that if you wanted to smoke some in a bong you had to break it up with a pair of nut crackers and it would shatter. It was also the definitive one hit and quit. I don't know if this Trainwreck will be half anything like the original nor do I know what the Kashmir will bring to the cross but it sure will be fun finding out. If I get a new cross I like to balance things out and get an older one . This time I selected the Black Triangle, seems like in the past every time I wanted BT it would be sold out. For freebies I picked a coupe of soul foods I don't think you can go wrong with this proven winner.


Not trying to start a debate but Greenhouse did not have the real Trainwreck (Arcata cut) according to several sources. CSI Humboldt has Trainwreck s1 for sale.


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Mar 5, 2020)

sup bodhiheads.. I've been growing bodhi's gear for awhile now, among some others. His stuff is pretty awesome. I've made Blueberry Hashplant F2's, have some Goji OG's going that I am F2ing, also growing SSDD and Chem91jb x Snow Lotus atm. I have packs of Lemon Wookie v2, Silver Lotus, Black Triangle, and Purple Wookie v2. I haven't grown out any of the wookie lines yet, so looking forward to experiencing those. Also have a pack of Useful's Black Lime Reserve f4 that is waiting to get popped.. so many seeds, so little space and time. Anyways, hope to tag along with you guys in this thread and share our bodhiseeds inspirations and creations. Here are some pics.. grown under Timber Redwood VS. More to come!

BBHP F2






Sunshine Daydream, day 48 of flower


----------



## Craigson (Mar 5, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I got my JBC order in 5 days and germ rate was 100%. My GLG order took 5 weeks to arrive after payment was marked as delivered. The germ rate was also atrocious. Half of the bags were open, split on the sides. I will not be giving GLG another cent.


You must have terrible luck. Never heard such a thing before. Really doesnt make sense. Odd claim


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 5, 2020)

Craigson said:


> You must have terrible luck. Never heard such a thing before. Really doesnt make sense. Odd claim


It’s all he said she said at this point so it doesn’t even matter. GLG uses archaic payment methods and their service is incredibly slow. I was given attitude when I asked about the order status. I would advise anyone to avoid based on those reasons alone. I have had better service and smoother transactions when buying from the dark web, hah!

On a more positive note, the terps on my terpenados are smelling pretty good! And my granola Funk is frostier than ever.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 5, 2020)

zeeman said:


> JBC usually does the bogo a couple of times a year, takes CC, and sends it the next morning. Not as many freebie choices but probably fresher ones...
> I recently made a GLG order and to be honest, the anticipation of my order being shipped is driving me a bit nuts. Not that I need them today, but I don’t get much spare money and this always reminds me of the old days of sending away to Amsterdam with your fingers crossed.


No CC at JBC unless they’ve recently found a way to set it up again.


----------



## Stickyjones (Mar 5, 2020)

2 phenos of kodama, first one has some purple going on and vegged slow compared to her sisters. Second is a green monster that grew fast and stretched hard and is loving life so far.. Bout 4 weeks since flipped


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 5, 2020)

Craigson said:


> You must have terrible luck. Never heard such a thing before. Really doesnt make sense. Odd claim


Yeah, not going to give this guy benefit of the doubt. I have been ordering from glg for years and know others who have as well. It has never taken more than 14-18 days for it to be mailed out. And excellent packaging. This guy claiming half of the seeds were open and crushed and did not germ is over the top bs. People have legitimate gripes with glg since its taking them about two weeks to mail out orders and they could have been clerer about that on the site. They should have posted that its taking them two weeks on some orders but to make up for it they are doing a killer bodhi sale with buy one get one free, that no one other bank is offering. Having said that, i love jbc as well. They really are lighting fast. Back to the the positive aura of this bodhi page. Not interested in arguing further with anyone. Just my two cents.


----------



## steveydvee (Mar 5, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I just received a GG4 x SSDD freebie in my package today. I never heard anyone mention it specifically but my pack has a sticker on it that says "Grow outdoor for best results (possible sensitivities indoors) ". Didn't know the sensitivity part was spelled out on the packs of the "outdoor" freebies. These were also from 2017... not a problem for me but a little older than I realized. My other freebie was Chemdog 1 x SSDD ... that one says 2019. Just throwing that out for anybody who cares. Also Eternal Sunshine comes in the new packaging if anyone cares about that too. I might as well mention I bought a Prayer Tower Indica since I've already mentioned the other 3 out of 4. That is all.


I have a pack growing indoors and I gotta tell ya they look deformed, runty and clawing. While all the rest of my strains are growing perfectly. They really don’t like indoor. I wanted to veg them big for outdoor but it seems like I’ll have to cull them or just throw them outside in the greenhouse to see how they fair


----------



## steveydvee (Mar 5, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> It’s all he said she said at this point so it doesn’t even matter. GLG uses archaic payment methods and their service is incredibly slow. I was given attitude when I asked about the order status. I would advise anyone to avoid based on those reasons alone. I have had better service and smoother transactions when buying from the dark web, hah!
> 
> On a more positive note, the terps on my terpenados are smelling pretty good! And my granola Funk is frostier than ever.


I wonder if they would send a replacement pack for Duds.


----------



## steveydvee (Mar 5, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> I swear just about every seed I cracked that had GG in it showed herm traits....didnt matter who I got them from....


Space monkey did super well for me but all gorilla glue always gave me problems like calcium deficiency and some strains like the freebie Gg4 x ssdd absolutely cannot be grown indoors deformalities and a bunch of other problems. I’d stay away..


----------



## zeeman (Mar 5, 2020)

Not trying to hate, just like one bank more


----------



## Judio_gardens (Mar 5, 2020)

Ive ordered to many seeds to even admit from GLG over the years and they have been amazing the entire time. All my seeds have arrived safe and never had to worry about the orders not coming. Its probably taking extra time because of the amount of orders so I would just calm down and not worry about it, roll a nice fatty and dream of the new beans coming lol.


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 5, 2020)

No trouble with the quality from GLG. Its great. I will say it took three weeks from when they received my last payment to get me my order. Its the first time that has happened and I did get a canned response when I sent an email about it. On this last order I got LVTK x LBF. Hopefully that's a good one. 
Well here is a little Goji.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 5, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Not trying to start a debate but Greenhouse did not have the real Trainwreck (Arcata cut) according to several sources. CSI Humboldt has Trainwreck s1 for sale.
> [/QUOT
> Nor am I trying to start a debate, but I've seen a lot of talk about CSI...and all 4 of the packs I bought of their gear hermied...also why I don't grow fems anymore.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 6, 2020)

Sorry guys...I'm still learning some of the navigation details of RIU.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 6, 2020)

I haven't had what I'd call speedy response from GLG, but I accept it as they are VERY clear that ordering through them requires patience. IMHO, people unhappy with payment methods and shipping times can only be bothered with making a choice they couldn't handle the end result of.
I have no experience on faulty genetics from them, so I abstain from commenting on that issue.

Peace!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 6, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I haven't had what I'd call speedy response from GLG, but I accept it as they are VERY clear that ordering through them requires patience. IMHO, people unhappy with payment methods and shipping times can only be bothered with making a choice they couldn't handle the end result of.
> I have no experience on faulty genetics from them, so I abstain from commenting on that issue.
> 
> Peace!


That being said, I am planning on branching out for ordering. I've only been buying seeds for just about 2 years, and have only bought from GLG, DCSE, and KOS. While GLG was slowest, the freebies more than outdid the competition. I will use all 3 again when I desire their genetics, but at current I have no concrete loyalties to them. I'm aware there are others, and I'm inspired by all of ewes telling of good luck with Attitude. It's unfortunate US venders don't move more Euro seeds too, there's still some good stuff over there.

Peace!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 6, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> One of my gorilla ghani is hermy, this is a outdoor grow, think ill kill her now...I killed her and her already big clone, sucks, there was bananas on just about every branch, swear there was pollen on my finger, hope it didnt infect anything..So glad I checked her
> 
> Ah well time to move on, every new pheno is an expirement test run imo
> 
> ...


If you spray the offending plant with water it will kill any pollen released to minimize any pollination.


----------



## DankDonut (Mar 6, 2020)

@jdoorn14 Yes CC at JBC, your comment just makes more work for someone else bud. Go check it out instead of half asking/half telling a comment. Paypal uses CC so yes CC. Think it through before speaking eh?

@AdvancedBuffalo I really doubt you got split open bags of beans? What? Germ rates of what were bad? I've ordered more times than I can count from GLG in the last 3 years and that has never happened. They are slow as fuck now and dont respond to emails, that much is true.

I'm sure they have a lot of young uppity stoners demanding seeds sooner via email.

GLG wants to do their own thing and thats fine for a lot of folks Im sure. I thought I heard guy say he has a fulltime job and that comes first which I don't think is right if you are running a business. But that makes sense to why it takes time. ORDERS ARE ALWAYS 100% correct but they are everywhere else too.


----------



## fragileassassin (Mar 6, 2020)

my seeds are out for delivery!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 6, 2020)

DankDonut said:


> @jdoorn14 Yes CC at JBC, your comment just makes more work for someone else bud. Go check it out instead of half asking/half telling a comment. Paypal uses CC so yes CC. Think it through before speaking eh?
> 
> @AdvancedBuffalo I really doubt you got split open bags of beans? What? Germ rates of what were bad? I've ordered more times than I can count from GLG in the last 3 years and that has never happened. They are slow as fuck now and dont respond to emails, that much is true.
> 
> ...


I think he has a full-time, Primary business, and GLG is his blossomed out of control secondary business. What's "right" is making sure the bills are paid and freedom is kept and enjoyed. Many states are legal now, but we're not out of the woods. I agree, one must adapt and improve ones business model to keep with the times...but when does a guy decide it's time to dump a legit business for one the fed's could crack down on at any time?
When it's legal in every state, this debate will hold different value. Until then, a man has to eat, and stay out of prison (Marc Emory anyone?) until he can adapt and improve.
I still get responses to my emails...but I don't bother pestering them with emails asking "where's my order?...is it in the mail?" etc.
Side note, even when he got one of my orders sent with a tracking number, the USPS here in Michigan still can't get it 100 miles to me in less than 4-5 days.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 6, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I think he has a full-time, Primary business, and GLG is his blossomed out of control secondary business. What's "right" is making sure the bills are paid and freedom is kept and enjoyed. Many states are legal now, but we're not out of the woods. I agree, one must adapt and improve ones business model to keep with the times...but when does a guy decide it's time to dump a legit business for one the fed's could crack down on at any time?
> When it's legal in every state, this debate will hold different value. Until then, a man has to eat, and stay out of prison (Marc Emory anyone?) until he can adapt and improve.
> I still get responses to my emails...but I don't bother pestering them with emails asking "where's my order?...is it in the mail?" etc.
> Side note, even when he got one of my orders sent with a tracking number, the USPS here in Michigan still can't get it 100 miles to me in less than 4-5 days.


Hell, I've even considered just driving to Clio to find him and try to buy direct to speed things up. If I lived close enough, I'd offer to volunteer my help. Oh, and it would appear that he's trying to get a 3rd (likley the one he's most passionate about too) business up and going. Bad Dawg Genetics is his creation, and they're freebies for now but once a reputation is well established, I expect to see his gear offered for sale, not free. Until the website changes, and they talk about being quick as opposed to being a small crew to expect a wait, I'll be the patient guy, as advised. By following the advice, I'm never let down.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 6, 2020)

I've got room for 10 more in my room...
Cherry Queen or Appy SS?


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 6, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I've got room for 10 more in my room...
> Cherry Queen or Appy SS?


ASS


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 6, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> ASS


I was thinking the same, but I've got to make sure when I run the ASS, I make f2's. They're still available here and there, but for how long with no more Appalachian male plant?
This would be my first f2'ing and I don't want to screw it up.


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 6, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> but when does a guy decide it's time to dump a legit business for one the fed's could crack down on at any time?


The feds aren't cracking down because seeds are now considered hemp and are no longer scheduled as marijuana because they contain less than 0.3% THC. Trump signed the farm bill changing the Controlled Substances Act in late 2018. Don't say he never did anything for you! 






Trump Legalized Seeds and Clones


I haven't seen this mentioned much here. Maybe you wondered why seed banks are declaring their seeds to be hemp with less than 0.3% THC or why CBD is suddenly everywhere, in dog biscuits and massage oil? It is because the Farm Bill signed by Trump at the end of 2018 changed the Controlled...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 6, 2020)

DankDonut said:


> @jdoorn14 Yes CC at JBC, your comment just makes more work for someone else bud. Go check it out instead of half asking/half telling a comment. Paypal uses CC so yes CC. Think it through before speaking eh?


I never said there weren't alternative forms of payment available, just that actual CC processing is not currently available via their website--i.e., they do not currently have a relationship with a credit card processor/payment gateway or CC processing functionality built into their website. Until a few months ago, you could plug in a CC number directly into the site with your order and complete the order/payment process in fewer clicks. So...no actual CC processing, but alternate methods are available which can utilize CC via a roundabout method.....we're both right. And if that required actual work on your end, I think we have very different interpretations of the word 'work'.

Take a couple puffs on whatever ya got handy and chill out.


----------



## Nu-Be (Mar 6, 2020)

Spring has sprung round these parts, and I hope you fine fans, friends, and family are happy, healthy and hale. 

These five phenos of bodhi's Triangle Kush x Iraqi are nearly done, so here's an update for all y'all who snatched packs. The pics are labeled with date, pheno # and day of flowering. I tried to include both a recent decent bud shot and lower cola/structure shot of each since I know that matters to some. 

Resin rubs range from sweet orange, almost tangerine (no more rotten funk) on this *#1* pheno:






to lemony mothballs on *#2*:






to sharp orange rind and oniony funk on *#4*:






and a bitter grapefruit funk on *#6*:






The most photogenic IMO is *#7* and she's developed a minty lemon dill deliciousness:





Today is day 66 from flip, harvesting at 70. No late nanners here. They started a colorful fade around day 55, despite nighttime temps at 60F the whole run. All those citrusy smells somehow combine into a skunky dark brown sugar dankness, but they're generally low-odor until you disturb them. I'll swing by with harvest pics after I take them down, and then a smoke report with dried pics after I submit my tester report in April.

None are very large producers, but yours should produce more than mine. I want to note this because, due to some LED driver issues, my plants only had about 215w total in the 4x4 the first 4wks of flower. Yes. 215w. Ugh. One of two drivers was replaced at day 28, bringing the total wattage in this tent to 310(ish) watts, with the back of the tent stuck with the defective driver. Normal is 430w and I hope to have that resolved next month if my warranty request is fulfilled.

A few other comments. 

I sampled a few grams each of four phenos of Appalachian Super Skunk last year from a generous grower here and found them all relatively flavorful but with muted effects and low potency. That's abnormal for Appy crosses I've grown or smoked, and my top 2 criteria are enjoyable effects and high potency, so take it with a grain of salt. 

Also, I'm not a doctor or expert, but I want to share a few tips I've found from medical research journals about staying healthy during flu season. The main killer of influenza patients is usually not the flu virus, but your body's overzealous immune system response, known as a "cytokine storm." Here are some ways to manage your immune response without eliminating it. (I want to reiterate these are medically-supported tips, not Nu-Be's home remedies. Still, check with your doc b4, yadda yadda yadda...)

Do:

Take a D3 supplement every day, not just when you're coming down with something. 500-2000 IU per day is recommended. More is not better.
D plays a huge role in your immune system and its response. Get 15-30min of direct sunlight per day, outside if possible, or just sit under your grow lights if they output any UV (HPS, CMH, newer LEDs with UV supplementation). Make sure to protect your eyes from the UV though.

Take a vitamin C supplement up to 1000IU per day (more is not better), but also drink citrus juice and eat leafy greens.
Take turmeric supplements or make tea from high curcumin-content (2% or higher) turmeric powder.
Taking a curcumin extract with black pepper may also be beneficial, but it loses some of the turmeric powder's benefits.
An easy recipe is 1tsp in 1cup of hot water, steeped for 5min before adding honey and lemon to taste. Drink it multiple times a day. Or eat turmeric & ginger in your food.

Take a magnesium supplement.
Get to bed early and get 8hrs of sleep each night.
Try reading with a cup of decaf tea. Works for me!

Take a fish oil supplement or eat nuts/hemp seeds for Omega-3. Omega-3 helps manage immune response.
Take echinacea and mullein and astragalus supplements when you start to feel symptoms. Each help fight lung infections.
Eat a variety of mostly fruits and vegetables, and cut down on your starch/carbs/meat.
Vegetarian Indian food with ginger, turmeric, fenugreek seeds, and spicy peppers is possibly the perfect food to eat when you have the flu. On brown rice if possible.

Drink green tea instead of coffee or soda or energy drinks. Green tea has some really good immune-system benefits not found elsewhere.

Don't:

Smoke weed. I know this is crazy talk on a weed forum, but save your lungs since that's where the flu is most lethal. 
Instead, vape or, better yet, ingest tinctures and edibles.

Eat corn, peanuts, or use sunflower, safflower, soybean, or canola oils.
These often trigger inflammation and exacerbate immune system responses.

Take Tylenol (acetominophen). It's been linked in clinical studies to overzealous immune responses.
Try to reduce the fever unless it's over 104F. At that point, go to the doctor. 
Drink much alcohol. Besides cigs, booze might be the single worst thing you can do when you're sick or getting sick.
Take steroids or allergy meds to reduce symptoms (unless prescribed), as you want to manage immune response, not eliminate it.

OK, until next time, smiles, good vibes, and big blessings to all of you.


----------



## joeko420 (Mar 6, 2020)

Love GLG. This order has taken longer than the other few but that's more than likely due to the sales they've put up. 

Putang Drop
Bodhi Seeds Restock BOGO
New Bodhi Drop BOGO
All in quick succession. 

More people are growing than ever and the Bodhi light shines bright. Have no plans to crack any of the seeds on the way because I have a vault full already - the extra time for delivery doesn't bother me. 

GLG is generous with sales, include some awesome freebies, and appear to be good people. They'll continue to receive my support!


----------



## fartoblue (Mar 6, 2020)

Hello all, will be putting some SSDD onto 12/12 in a week or so. Could anyone give a rough idea of flowering time and if they stretch much. I know it will very much depend on pheno so just a guide would be great. Any grow info regarding this strain would be greatly appreciated.
They are exceptionally strong and vigorous plants with great structure. They are not yet showing sex unlike the first regular seeds I grew, I managed to sex them all correctly before flip.


----------



## mindriot (Mar 6, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> Hello all, will be putting some SSDD onto 12/12 in a week or so. Could anyone give a rough idea of flowering time and if they stretch much. I know it will very much depend on pheno so just a guide would be great. Any grow info regarding this strain would be greatly appreciated.
> They are exceptionally strong and vigorous plants with great structure. They are not yet showing sex unlike the first regular seeds I grew, I managed to sex them all correctly before flip.


 Mine went between 9-10 weeks, and did stretch a fair bit, probably 3x.. but I veg mine 8+ weeks and keep them real short until flower. The short internode phenos ended up being my favorites, more of the buttery blueberry funk. I only ran 1/2 a pack so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## fartoblue (Mar 6, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Mine went between 9-10 weeks, and did stretch a fair bit, probably 3x.. but I veg mine 8+ weeks and keep them real short until flower. The short internode phenos ended up being my favorites, more of the buttery blueberry funk. I only ran 1/2 a pack so take it with a grain of salt.


Thanks Mindriot, I have 12 (12 out of 12 seeds) and half are squat, just hoping they are the females. I veg for a long time and do a sort of semi scrog at first then let them grow. The stems on these plants are very strong and roots are also good.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 6, 2020)

GLG takes way to long but is my favorite to order from. Also when I had an order get messed up he went all out to make it right. Hard to forget stuff like that. JBC Also has amazing customer service in my experience. GLO Seedb another great one. Those would be top3. But even with annoying ship times I still think GLG is best. They go above and beyond if they need to correct a mistake. Most people get defensive and ignore, lots of nice people in ganja biz but also
Lots of douche bags.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Mar 6, 2020)

Who has grown purple wookieV2 or V3 or the purple star ?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 6, 2020)

I hate to drag this out any more, but I just posted this on the GLG thread and I'm thinking it might be worth posting here too since he has such a connection with Bodhi...

I wasn't sure I ought to post this publicly if not everybody got the same hookup as me but @Useful Seeds encouraged me to go ahead. I was one of the guys who ordered the Useful Chocolate Diesel s1s when they weren't supposed to be in the inventory. I hadn't sent in my payment yet when he emailed me about the problem, so I said no big deal just take it off my order and I'll send out less money. A few days ago, I got a surprise package from GLG.... a free pack of ChocD f3s for virtually no inconvenience. I kinda felt guilty almost. Useful just told me that DragboatJ *bought extra packs of f3s out of his own pocket* to make up for the mistake. I don't give a shit if my seeds took some extra time to arrive. GLG ( @Bad Dawg ) rocks in my book!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 6, 2020)

And, think about it peeps, when there's a sale folks are all over it, it's going to take a bit to get them filled. GLG has always been great to me, JBC, and DCSE too. I'm sure there's others, but those folks have never let me down.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Mar 6, 2020)

Can’t say I’ve ever had that problem... ‍

I’m not saying you overfeed, use too much light, or stress your plants - but I know a lot of growers who do then cry about it.

The plants are always talking, if people are willing to listen.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Mar 6, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I got my JBC order in 5 days and germ rate was 100%. My GLG order took 5 weeks to arrive after payment was marked as delivered. The germ rate was also atrocious. Half of the bags were open, split on the sides. I will not be giving GLG another cent.


Not sure where all the GLG hate is coming from??? DBJ is one of the best guys to deal with, period. I'm sure there is a reason for the delay... but as far as "Half the bags were open, split on the sides" I call BULLSHIT @AdvancedBuffalo sorry but I have ordered and received in perfect condition AT LEAST 100 packs of Bodhi from @Bad Dawg (GLG) over the last couple years and have NEVER seen any issues with the quality or packaging of the product. Posts like yours piss me off. If you have an issue please send me a message so we dont leave a mess on this peaceful, amazing thread.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Mar 6, 2020)

steveydvee said:


> I have a pack growing indoors and I gotta tell ya they look deformed, runty and clawing. While all the rest of my strains are growing perfectly. They really don’t like indoor. I wanted to veg them big for outdoor but it seems like I’ll have to cull them or just throw them outside in the greenhouse to see how they fair


I have started and grown a lot of the GG4 x SSDD indoors (I'm at F3 atm) and have never seen any issues, in fact my #5 male was THE most vigorous plant in my garden in a while. I will say that the strain in general is a little finicky and I have posted about this in the past... but it is worth all the hand-holding trust me!


----------



## steveydvee (Mar 6, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I have started and grown a lot of the GG4 x SSDD indoors (I'm at F3 atm) and have never seen any issues, in fact my #5 male was THE most vigorous plant in my garden in a while. I will say that the strain in general is a little finicky and I have posted about this in the past... but it is worth all the hand-holding trust me!


Agreed! My soil mix may not have been mixed quite well enough so maybe that was the case but coincidentally most of my Gg4 x ssdd are showing weird growth. So definitely finicky enough to make it difficult when growing many different strains that require different amounts of nutrients.

Just gave them a nice drench with Azos, Bat Guano, Aphrodite Extraction(basically molasses), calcium, and biochar charged with humid and fulvic acids, kelp, worm castings and soybean meal.

I’m really thinking they don’t like my metal halide daylight by hortilux. And I have my light pretty close 1000 watt at about 1 1/2 feet above. What kind of lights do you use indoors??


----------



## CopaGenetics (Mar 6, 2020)

@steveydvee for veg I run Fluence Razr's which is what the GG4 x SSDD had to deal with... I havent quite figured out (havent had the time to dedicate to it yet) what the cause is of the neediness but I would just back it off a bit if possible in all departments... light (move to the outskirts etc) nutes and topping. Once they made it to the garden they still were light green but held their own fighting and positioning for their slice of the sun and turned out some of the best smoke in my garden... 3rd year straight!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 6, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @steveydvee for veg I run Fluence Razr's which is what the GG4 x SSDD had to deal with... I havent quite figured out (havent had the time to dedicate to it yet) what the cause is of the neediness but I would just back it off a bit if possible in all departments... light (move to the outskirts etc) nutes and topping. Once they made it to the garden they still were light green but held their own fighting and positioning for their slice of the sun and turned out some of the best smoke in my garden... 3rd year straight!


Do I remember right? You were finding some that finished by mid-september?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Mar 6, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Do I remember right? You were finding some that finished by mid-september?


Yes. Obviously pheno dependent but most are mid sept to end sept. For the temple ball stone you gotta let her finish regardless!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 6, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Yes. Obviously pheno dependent but most are mid sept to end sept. For the temple ball stone you gotta let her finish regardless!


Thanks! I'm definitely giving a few of them a shot outdoors this year. I'm done bothering with strains that linger into October. Even if you can keep them unfrosted, they're still trying to finish up at way too low temps. Gotta stick with the speedy stuff only I think, whatever that may be. The rest will stay indoors.


----------



## zeeman (Mar 7, 2020)

Was the tkxiraqi a one time release? It was gone before I could even click.
Bodhi’s tk crosses have been fire and I have only heard good things about the Iraqi. Stray is cool too


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 7, 2020)

Gorilla Ghani #3 AKA Koko


And a shot of a cola on each of the Mother's Milk #31 x PU F3 testers




Cheers


----------



## -Uncanny- (Mar 7, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> *Misc Group Shot at 62 days of 12/12.*
> Some Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips
> Some Forest Queen x Cobra Lips.
> 
> ...


What size pots you growing in?


----------



## Tar15 (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi Folks - long time grower, first time poster on RIU. I have never grown any of the Bodhi gear, so I am hoping that braintrust here can an answer a question for me. I have been checking out the current offerings and notice Wookie and Snow Lotus are the pollen donors for a large number of strains. Can you tell me what characteristics each tend to contribute to offspring ? Or a description of what they are on their own?
Cheers!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 7, 2020)

Tar15 said:


> Hi Folks - long time grower, first time poster on RIU. I have never grown any of the Bodhi gear, so I am hoping that braintrust here can an answer a question for me. I have been checking out the current offerings and notice Wookie and Snow Lotus are the pollen donors for a large number of strains. Can you tell me what characteristics each tend to contribute to offspring ? Or a description of what they are on their own?
> Cheers!


The info in this link holds the answers you seek  https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432 

Cheers


----------



## Tar15 (Mar 7, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> The info in this link holds the answers you seek  https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432
> 
> Cheers


That's a great reference. Thank you so much.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 7, 2020)

Tar15 said:


> That's a great reference. Thank you so much.


You are very welcome. 
Enjoy 

Cheers


----------



## fragileassassin (Mar 7, 2020)

All my bodhi stuff from this drop and the free stuff they came with!
Interestingly enough, 6 of 7 packs have 12 seeds in them.


----------



## YardG (Mar 7, 2020)

Ha, I got those same testers (plus Death Star x Apollo 13, I ordered a whole mess of stuff).

And I noticed the same thing about the "11 packs" (most of the ones in this order were actually 12 packs).

ETA: I did both BOGO periods, ended up with: Terpenado; Lemon Afghani; Soul Mate; Bing; Grandma's HP; Healing HP; Hollyweed; Thunder Wookie; Sunshine Kush; the Nierika; Rajasthani Space Probe; Gorilla Ghani; Lemon Wookie, and; Chem D x SSDD.

At the end of last outdoor season my jar was down to some bagseeds and chucked seeds, plus one 12 pack. Gone a little nuts since then.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 7, 2020)

My great lakes order came in today...Awesome lots of freebies, stickers, soda holder etc....Ill order from them again as im never really in a rush to get seeds

3 sunshine daydreams germinating now


----------



## Craigson (Mar 7, 2020)

Ortega x snowlotus day 56


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 7, 2020)

Ok so I've been absent for a few days but working away on my favorite hobby! 

I have now the following to be set up in the coming week or 2... I plan to lol...

- hydropolis 5x5 tent 
- ac infinity 6" inline with temp humidity control... we shall see lol
- ac infinity carbon filter to match
- 25' active air duct
-15 gallon GR living soil pots
- 8 sets of ac infinity hangers (good to have extras, 150lb) also only 3.99 at BAS.
- best item... hlg 600h kit. Built already a few days ago. (Got for a buddy and I end up with it! Lucky eh?) I'd say it rivals my fluence spyder x plus. ITS BRIGHT! I CAN TEST UNDER MY PAR METER IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED.

My current 5x5 (in 4x4 GR bed) I ran 6 in this run and HATE it. Imo with a veg space any more than 4 in a 4x or 5x5 gets to jungle like. This is my reason for a 2nd space 4 in each. Allow me to test plus keep a 5x5 with 4 proven winners in the rotation.

I'm trying to get this problem child down at day 67/8. This is that 20+ yo cut of ecsd x wcsd my buddy grows. Nice plant but damn thing just keeps growing under the fluence. Under his 600/1000 mh/hps they are orange few white finished at day 70. Bout all cloudy with a few amber. Under fluence or hlg type lights I have noticed a white trend near the end I never had with hps near as often jmo.

Here she is, some mid bud shots.
Lots of new white last 6 days or so starting bout day 61 or so. I've grown before and it's a great plant all around. But tbh for me I'm more attracted to a look like below from my red eye blueberry iced cream I just chopped. Bad pic but resin thick top and bottom fan leaves and all is more my style. I find tons that fit in bodhi and laplata hybrids as well these days. Trying to get some bodhi babies in there next!


Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 7, 2020)

Some space monkey drying for a couple few days.

Some blueberry iced cream 


Durangatang keeper


I took these to show resin on undersides of leaves to a buddy. Not the prize buds just the closest one hanging in tight quarters lol...

Happy growing!


----------



## Foulal (Mar 7, 2020)

Here’s a more cowbell cut I took starting to reveg


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 8, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Here’s a more cowbell cut I took starting to revegView attachment 4498847View attachment 4498857


Nice! When you started the reveg, how many hours of light per day...24?
How long did this take?


----------



## Foulal (Mar 8, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Nice! When you started the reveg, how many hours of light per day...24?
> How long did this take?


I took this cutting around December 15th so it’s been a long time lol. It took 4 weeks to get roots in my clone king and then it just sat as a little bud until a couple weeks ago. I’ve had it under 18 hours of light the whole time im sure it would have sped thing up if I gave it 24


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 8, 2020)

Foulal said:


> I took this cutting around December 15th so it’s been a long time lol. It took 4 weeks to get roots in my clone king and then it just sat as a little bud until a couple weeks ago. I’ve had it under 18 hours of light the whole time im sure it would have sped thing up if I gave it 24


How much luck do people have getting a clone to root from this far into bloom? I think I tried a time or two and failed, so I've gone on the assumption that it doesn't work (for me anyway). You've obviously pulled it off here ... have you been able to get that to work often?


----------



## Foulal (Mar 8, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> How much luck do people have getting a clone to root from this far into bloom? I think I tried a time or two and failed, so I've gone on the assumption that it doesn't work (for me anyway). You've obviously pulled it off here ... have you been able to get that to work often?


This was my first time taking a clone in flower, when I took it there was just one pistil on the cut. It continued to flower even under 18 hours of light until it was done I guess then it started to reveg


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 8, 2020)

Foulal said:


> This was my first time taking a clone in flower, when I took it there was just one pistil on the cut. It continued to flower even under 18 hours of light until it was done I guess then it started to reveg


Oh wow... I figured it must have been well into budding. Nice job bringing it back into veg anyway... that's never guaranteed. Is that a favorite pheno?


----------



## Foulal (Mar 8, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Oh wow... I figured it must have been well into budding. Nice job bringing it back into veg anyway... that's never guaranteed. Is that a favorite pheno?


It was a super vigorous pheno of more cowbell that smells like onion powder. It was twice vigorous as the other pheno I have so I wanted to keep it


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 8, 2020)

Foulal said:


> It was a super vigorous pheno of more cowbell that smells like onion powder. It was twice vigorous as the other pheno I have so I wanted to keep it


Onion powder, huh...cool. That does sound like something worth keeping alive. Did you get to smoke the finished product yet?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 8, 2020)

Second to last coming down. Meet huckleberry diesel from dynasty. Small double topped clone I flowered this run.

Also some babies and next crop(s) coming up.


My timing is not yet quite perfect perpetually speaking but much closer and while a couple in #2 pots were getting weaker. They lasted quite well with neptune fish. I think more minrals may be needed to keep longer in smaller pot before flower. Dont get me wrong they are healthy but as a long time grower I can find deficiencies on a few leaves and feel there is not enough minrals in so little soil to sustain for more than month or 2 even with neptune fish/tea etc.

Just having a blast finding new fire!

Happy growing!


----------



## ZezoZose (Mar 8, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Second to last coming down. Meet huckleberry diesel from dynasty. Small double topped clone I flowered this run.
> 
> Also some babies and next crop(s) coming up.
> View attachment 4499469View attachment 4499470View attachment 4499472
> ...


Happy, healthy, gorgeous plants! Ducksfoot?


----------



## Hempire828 (Mar 8, 2020)

A few shots of my Lucky Wookie & Strawberry Unicorns 68 days closing in on 10 weeks.another 5-7 days should get me there!!


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Hempire828 said:


> A few shots of my Lucky Wookie & Strawberry Unicorns 68 days closing in on 10 weeks.another 5-7 days should get me there!!View attachment 4499544View attachment 4499547View attachment 4499546


Those are some phat nugs, nice job.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 8, 2020)

I ran space monkey outdoors in ideal conditions and I cloned her...Im re running her now and shes just about 3/4 done and I just spent a solid hour plucking BananaS off her..

Weather right now is crap, rain, heavy wind, high humidity but its the same cut and the first seed plant never had any bananas....I rarely deal with hermys and will have to now get rid of this cut and replant more seeds but what gives? I guess the crap weather stressing her out? Sucks cause the seed plant was really good....Only came across one banana that had pollen, I hope she aint ruined and moved her away from the crop


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 8, 2020)

ZezoZose said:


> Happy, healthy, gorgeous plants! Ducksfoot?



If you are referring to the clone front row in veg. It may have a tad going on I'll have to look. Throwing slot of singles as I took cuts like 12 day into 12/12. It was a little irritated at me lol. 

That clone is my space monkey and will prob be going into the new tent 15 gallon no till under hlg 600. Its mom is drying now (page back) and looks to be exceptional so I'll give it another run then decide. Plus I'm low on females ready to flower. I need 8 I have 7 ready in veg tent as if now....

@dakilla187 I hope my clone dont do that what a let down that sucks when that happens sorry to hear that...


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Mar 9, 2020)

Hempire828 said:


> A few shots of my Lucky Wookie & Strawberry Unicorns 68 days closing in on 10 weeks.another 5-7 days should get me there!!View attachment 4499544View attachment 4499547View attachment 4499546


Beautiful ladies! What kinda smells are you getting from the Lucky Wookie? Keep it up!


----------



## kroc (Mar 9, 2020)

soulmate f2 i ran, got some seed from another member, has a really sour/garlicy, greasy cheeseburger funk. this stuff is definitely some knockout smoke if youre looking for a heavy effect, nighttime herb, bloodshot eyes, or blanking out at the store.


----------



## Stickyjones (Mar 9, 2020)

Kashmir x strawberry milk tester a littlw over a month into flower.


----------



## george_clooney (Mar 9, 2020)

Just wanted to give a shoutout to GLG. So worth the wait. I was such a spaz i clicked before I could get the freebie and they still sent me one. Soulmate. Plus they hooked it up on some bad ass stickers and a bodhi beer cozy haha.


----------



## growslut (Mar 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> How much luck do people have getting a clone to root from this far into bloom? I think I tried a time or two and failed, so I've gone on the assumption that it doesn't work (for me anyway). You've obviously pulled it off here ... have you been able to get that to work often?


I typically cut clones in flower. Waiting until they show sex saves cutting clones for males and there are usually a good amount of small stems lower down that would get chopped off anyway that work great for clones

The success rate is just as good--maybe even a little better--than cloning during veg. During the summer its almost 100% but I don't use a heating mat and during the winter it drops down to 70% success or so because of the cold temps. 

The latest I've cut clones is week 6 or 7 of flower and even those rooted. Typically cuts root within 10 days but if they don't I just keep watering the cube around the base. Recently I had 2 cuts from different strains root after 5 weeks. If you remain patient and don't let them dry out then most cuts will root eventually, even if it takes a long time


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 9, 2020)

kroc said:


> soulmate f2 i ran, got some seed from another member, has a really sour/garlicy, greasy cheeseburger funk. this stuff is definitely some knockout smoke if youre looking for a heavy effect, nighttime herb, bloodshot eyes, or blanking out at the store.  View attachment 4500021


 For me anyway this is a look I love. Be proud of that one. One of the best pics all month no doubt. Very nice job!

Happy growing!


----------



## ZezoZose (Mar 9, 2020)

growslut said:


> I typically cut clones in flower. Waiting until they show sex saves cutting clones for males and there are usually a good amount of small stems lower down that would get chopped off anyway that work great for clones
> 
> The success rate is just as good--maybe even a little better--than cloning during veg. During the summer its almost 100% but I don't use a heating mat and during the winter it drops down to 70% success or so because of the cold temps.
> 
> The latest I've cut clones is week 6 or 7 of flower and even those rooted. Typically cuts root within 10 days but if they don't I just keep watering the cube around the base. Recently I had 2 cuts from different strains root after 5 weeks. If you remain patient and don't let them dry out then most cuts will root eventually, even if it takes a long time


Once rooted, do you immediately put them under 12/12 or reveg awhile?


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 9, 2020)

Heavenly Hashplant at 10 weeks since gradual flip

She's getting the Fiskars sometime this week


----------



## kroc (Mar 9, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> For me anyway this is a look I love. Be proud of that one. One of the best pics all month no doubt. Very nice job!
> 
> Happy growing!


Thanks for the kind words!  I love this look as well, my favorite kind of nug to look at. If only we could post smells too..


----------



## Craigson (Mar 9, 2020)

george_clooney said:


> Just wanted to give a shoutout to GLG. So worth the wait. I was such a spaz i clicked before I could get the freebie and they still sent me one. Soulmate. Plus they hooked it up on some bad ass stickers and a bodhi beer cozy haha.


I will get that Petrolia Headstash someday!!!
Nice grabs


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 9, 2020)

Soaking half packs of Cherry queen, Snow Leopard v2, and Wookie 7 x Dread Bread on this full moon....


----------



## CopaGenetics (Mar 9, 2020)

Soakin' a LOT o beans on this here full moon... got a handshake last week to do 50 spots on a full-sun family farm. Running Red Eyed Jedi in 2 spots. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 9, 2020)

george_clooney said:


> Just wanted to give a shoutout to GLG. So worth the wait. I was such a spaz i clicked before I could get the freebie and they still sent me one. Soulmate. Plus they hooked it up on some bad ass stickers and a bodhi beer cozy haha.


You got a Bodhi koozie, lucky dog! I got a GGG one so I just turn it inside out. Lol


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 9, 2020)

Appalachia Super Skunk


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 9, 2020)

lukio said:


> Chem Kesey


Also Chem Kesey. Vigor caught me off guard. I was gonna post this up the other night when I saw yours. Made me laugh.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 9, 2020)

george_clooney said:


> Just wanted to give a shoutout to GLG. So worth the wait. I was such a spaz i clicked before I could get the freebie and they still sent me one. Soulmate. Plus they hooked it up on some bad ass stickers and a bodhi beer cozy haha.


damn, thats why i questioned the bad vibes people had towards dbj & glg. still sent a free pack of beans... bodhi at that


----------



## Hempire828 (Mar 9, 2020)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Beautiful ladies! What kinda smells are you getting from the Lucky Wookie? Keep it up!


I'm getting a fruity skunky odor...sharp on the nose


----------



## InstadovB (Mar 10, 2020)

Speaking of roots...
Mother's hashplant.

Her canopy.

Frosty soulmate.

Secret chief.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 10, 2020)

InstadovB said:


> Speaking of roots...
> Mother's hashplant.
> View attachment 4500759
> Her canopy.
> ...



The word healthy comes to mind in these photos. Beautiful work man. Respect to you.


----------



## InstadovB (Mar 10, 2020)

Ssdd
Spacemonkey
Space monkey
Cobra lips


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 10, 2020)

InstadovB said:


> Speaking of roots...
> Mother's hashplant.
> View attachment 4500759


were those roots from a 5 gallon ?!


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 10, 2020)

george_clooney said:


> Plus they hooked it up on some bad ass stickers and a bodhi beer cozy haha.


Oooo I've gotten some cool stuff from glg before but I'm jealous as a mother over that koozie. I've got to source one for the summer!


----------



## InstadovB (Mar 10, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> were those roots from a 5 gallon ?!


These are in 2 gallon painters buckets from Lowe's. Probably around 1.5 gallons of coco. The bottom has perlite in them.

A different perspective.
Full plant shot for perspective. These are called hempy buckets. I've been extremely please with this set-up. I've pulled just over 19 zips off a single plant in this set-up before. There are pictures of that beast on here a ways back in this thread.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 10, 2020)

My koozie from a previous order, Ixm hoping for another cool one thatxs not GGG lol
I can always re-gift if that's the case.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 10, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> My koozie from a previous order, Ixm hoping for another cool one thatxs not GGG lol
> I can always re-gift if that's the case.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Mar 10, 2020)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> Oooo I've gotten some cool stuff from glg before but I'm jealous as a mother over that koozie. I've got to source one for the summer!


Ideally, I'd like to have service for 6 but the family 4pack is an ok start


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 10, 2020)

InstadovB said:


> These are in 2 gallon painters buckets from Lowe's. Probably around 1.5 gallons of coco. The bottom has perlite in them.
> 
> A different perspective.View attachment 4500995
> Full plant shot for perspective. These are called hempy buckets. I've been extremely please with this set-up. I've pulled just over 19 zips off a single plant in this set-up before. There are pictures of that beast on here a ways back in this thread.View attachment 4501008



Coming from a organic grower that uses alot of soil... that looks like one HELL of a plant in 2 gallons lol. Stalk like a nickle!


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 10, 2020)

InstadovB said:


> These are in 2 gallon painters buckets from Lowe's. Probably around 1.5 gallons of coco. The bottom has perlite in them.
> 
> A different perspective.View attachment 4500995
> Full plant shot for perspective. These are called hempy buckets. I've been extremely please with this set-up. I've pulled just over 19 zips off a single plant in this set-up before. There are pictures of that beast on here a ways back in this thread.View attachment 4501008


damn, i thought doing hempy was using an all perlite medium. all of these excellent bodhi coco grows are trying to bring me back to the canna bricks from years ago. good job to all of you.


----------



## InstadovB (Mar 10, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> damn, i thought doing hempy was using an all perlite medium. all of these excellent bodhi coco grows are trying to bring me back to the canna bricks from years ago. good job to all of you.


 Your standard hempy is for sure all perlite. I've read people doing this same technique using coco, so I had to give it a go. It's worked out beautifully so far.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 10, 2020)

InstadovB said:


> Your standard hempy is for sure all perlite. I've read people doing this same technique using coco, so I had to give it a go. It's worked out beautifully so far.


seeing your results...i might be going back. i remember running coco in airpots & smartpots, & being damn near as fast as hydro when doing multiple feedings. i ran a black triangle monocrop with canna coco & nftg. gorgeous, potent flowers, just expensive as hell to run again & again.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 10, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Ideally, I'd like to have service for 6 but the family 4pack is an ok start


Damnit I feel like I've gotten everything except for a koozie. I guess I need to place another order


----------



## growslut (Mar 10, 2020)

ZezoZose said:


> Once rooted, do you immediately put them under 12/12 or reveg awhile?


I usually reveg for awhile. That might be the drawback of cutting clones in flower. From my experience, if they get flipped short they stay short and give a low yield. Think they need a little time to grow bigger before jumping back into flower. 

@InstadovB impressive root porn! how often do you have to water your hempy's?


----------



## InstadovB (Mar 10, 2020)

Mother's hashplant is at 4 times a day(about 1 gpd). Although, I can get away with less if I filled the hempy reservoir all the way up, but I prefer pushing more oxygen through with each watering.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Mar 10, 2020)

Well had 4 strawberry unicorn. One went full on hermie balls and all everywhere. Got in the tent and found a pretty good light leak so I chopped it down. I'll take a few pictures tomorrow of the rest. Only a co UK ple weeks into flower and 2 of the other 3 are already starting to show some purple. Also have 2 butterscotchxssdd and they have great structure super excited about them to


----------



## loco41 (Mar 10, 2020)

my first time growing regular seeds, so I popped 2 bodhi more cowbells and 2 gps sundance kid seeds. ive only got 1 bodhi more cowbell left, but it's the best looking of the three imo. I didnt train or top at all so things are crowded in this 2x2.5ft tent, but excited for the outcome. 

some pictures of the tent and more cowbell buds at week four from flip.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 11, 2020)

Harvested this "Koko" ( Gorilla Ghani #3 ) today. So glad I kept this gal around.


Cheers


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 11, 2020)

Ahh my first of 3 GLG orders placed recently just hit the mail.
Axis
Eternal Sunshine
Mango Lotus 
Mango HP.
I'm so excited!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 11, 2020)

My updated Bodhi strain list:
Appalachian Super Skunk
Cherry Queen
Lemon Lotus
Goldstar Lotus
Red Lotus
Mango Lotus
Mango HP
Eternal Sunshine
Axis
Jungle Spice

I have a great start, but as fast as his new gear shows, and the fact there's at least 6 more currently available that I want..I may never catch up lol


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 11, 2020)

My updated Bodhi wishlist:
Aluna
Black Raspberry
DLA #4, #6, #13
Dragons Blood HP
Drunken Parrot
Kashmir Sunshine
Raspberry HP
Soar
Spirit Train
Strawberry Lotus
White Sunshine

I know there's some I'm missing from this list, but ny Goldstar Lotus breakfast has ahold of me good.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 11, 2020)

Correction, I meant DLA #12, not 13


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 11, 2020)

I want DLA-13 too. Don't know what it is yet but I want it. DLA-14 too.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks Nutbag! It's been a crazy week. I feel like taking a weekend length nap, but there's no time!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 11, 2020)

The Goldstar Lotus seems to be effective. Early thoughts after some smoking?


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 11, 2020)

Strong! The buzz is mostly up, but it creeps good. I smoked a half doob for breakfast, and hour or so after waking and having coffee. Most days start with the 4 c's (coffee, cigs, cookies, cannabis). 30 minutes into the buzz, I feel like I could've quit a couole o'puffs earlier. 
I found myself rolling around the floor with my dog, giggling and such.
Briley (my dog) likes the way it smells.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 11, 2020)

I think Briley caught a contact buzz.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 11, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I think Briley caught a contact buzz.


She's known to come closer when my gf and I are smoking lol, a bit young for me to share a hit. She's about 18 months. I should find her a Bodhi bandana for around here neck.


----------



## YardG (Mar 11, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> My updated Bodhi wishlist:
> Aluna
> Black Raspberry
> DLA #4, #6, #13
> ...


Uh, CW please. I can't handle conversations about Bodhi wishlists at the moment.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 11, 2020)

Wish List for bodhi, hmmmmm.... Realistically:
Granola Funk
Sky Lotus
Sun Ra
Hashplant D
Unrealistic:
Goji OG
Tranquil Elephant
Fantasy Island (SL x 88G13HP)


----------



## george_clooney (Mar 11, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Wish List for bodhi, hmmmmm.... Realistically:
> Granola Funk
> Sky Lotus
> Sun Ra
> ...


Dude Fantasy Island... Deep Line Alchemy #1 has always fascinated me. Whats is this 10k dollar m8 lost kush? Ive tried to find the story but never have gotten lucky. Idk I saw my opportunity and i took it. Waiting patiently for this amazing story hah.


----------



## Craigson (Mar 11, 2020)

Just snagged a couple packs.
Aruba
Starchild
Good medicine
Snow Queen

fml so many packs to f2 lol


----------



## Peargrow (Mar 11, 2020)

Guys I spent about a week reading the last hundred pages of this thread brilliant read not that I grasp everything that’s written but great read none the less thanks for such a great thread no bull shit and bitching fantastic great like minded souls sharing what they love.
I have a very simple question GG4 x SSDD gets a lot of love is it possible to buy a cut of this from some who is legit ?

much love
Pear


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 11, 2020)

Peargrow said:


> Guys I spent about a week reading the last hundred pages of this thread brilliant read not that I grasp everything that’s written but great read none the less thanks for such a great thread no bull shit and bitching fantastic great like minded souls sharing what they love.
> I have a very simple question GG4 x SSDD gets a lot of love is it possible to buy a cut of this from some who is legit ?
> 
> much love
> Pear


There may be that person on here. I've found very generous people, I've no doubt someone can help you somehow. Maybe even free/traded f2's. Glad you're here, look forward to chatting sometime.


----------



## Peargrow (Mar 11, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> There may be that person on here. I've found very generous people, I've no doubt someone can help you somehow. Maybe even free/traded f2's. Glad you're here, look forward to chatting sometime.


Thanks for the reply man, I don’t have anything to trade I never collected seeds or anything like that but I’m happy to pay cash if there’s a genuine fellow with the real I am and thanks again for the kind welcome


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 11, 2020)

Peargrow said:


> Guys I spent about a week reading the last hundred pages of this thread brilliant read not that I grasp everything that’s written but great read none the less thanks for such a great thread no bull shit and bitching fantastic great like minded souls sharing what they love.
> I have a very simple question GG4 x SSDD gets a lot of love is it possible to buy a cut of this from some who is legit ?


You may be aware of this already but seeds of GG4SSDD are still available. Bodhi never released them for sale but they're being offered as freebies with purchases. GLG has them now... not sure about any other banks. But maybe you're trying to bypass the process of popping seeds and selecting a keeper.

BTW, I'm gonna try a couple of these outdoors this year and may try to talk a couple of friends into it too. I've gotta come up with a simpler name for conversation. I'm thinking Gorilla Day Dream. But it could be Sunshine Monkey, Glue Day Dream, yada yada yada. Anybody interested in coming up with a consensus name? A reasonable answer is "no, I'm not interested", for the record. Posting that answer is optional.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 11, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Also have 2 butterscotchxssdd and they have great structure super excited about them to


From what I saw on IG, they turn out awesome.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Mar 11, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Wish List for bodhi, hmmmmm.... Realistically:
> Granola Funk
> Sky Lotus
> Sun Ra
> ...


Fantasy Island was Purple Urkle x Appy


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 11, 2020)

Peargrow said:


> Thanks for the reply man, I don’t have anything to trade I never collected seeds or anything like that but I’m happy to pay cash if there’s a genuine fellow with the real I am and thanks again for the kind welcome


You're welcome. I'd gladly help, if I had any GG4SSDD. However, I'm not really into GG4 so I never grabbed those as freebies. I'm a mostly sativa guy. I'd go with Nutbagposters advice and check Great Lakes Genetics (aka GLG). Kind slow shipping, but super reliable and a good mix of gifts.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 12, 2020)

YardG said:


> Uh, CW please. I can't handle conversations about Bodhi wishlists at the moment.


CW?


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 12, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> You may be aware of this already but seeds of GG4SSDD are still available. Bodhi never released them for sale but they're being offered as freebies with purchases. GLG has them now... not sure about any other banks. But maybe you're trying to bypass the process of popping seeds and selecting a keeper.
> 
> BTW, I'm gonna try a couple of these outdoors this year and may try to talk a couple of friends into it too. I've gotta come up with a simpler name for conversation. I'm thinking Gorilla Day Dream. But it could be Sunshine Monkey, Glue Day Dream, yada yada yada. Anybody interested in coming up with a consensus name? A reasonable answer is "no, I'm not interested", for the record. Posting that answer is optional.


How about "Tripping Sunburnt Gorilla"?...um, "Basking Baboon Reverie"...lol, I give up. I'm sorry y'all...I just got home from work, lit the Goldstar Lotus, and the rest is history..in the making.


----------



## Craigson (Mar 12, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> CW?


Cheech Wizard I believe. That one evades me too


----------



## YardG (Mar 12, 2020)

Sorry, that was supposed to be "Content Warning" 

Just making fun of my seed purchasing addiction.


----------



## YardG (Mar 12, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> How about "Tripping Sunburnt Gorilla"?...um, "Basking Baboon Reverie"...lol, I give up. I'm sorry y'all...I just got home from work, lit the Goldstar Lotus, and the rest is history..in the making.


Maybe I misunderstood, but I thought I saw someone online refer to GG4 x SSDD as Grateful Glue?

I'm cool with it, but I thought I was going to end up with 2 packs of GG4 x SSDD as a freebie with a recent order (I neglected to select BOGO freebies, when I realized my mistake I contacted GLG and requested they send whatever outdoor freebie they had to make things simple - they promptly updated my order with that one as the freebies) but ended up receiving other stuff (Chem D x SSDD and Lemon Wookie).


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 12, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> You may be aware of this already but seeds of GG4SSDD are still available. Bodhi never released them for sale but they're being offered as freebies with purchases. GLG has them now... not sure about any other banks. But maybe you're trying to bypass the process of popping seeds and selecting a keeper.
> 
> BTW, I'm gonna try a couple of these outdoors this year and may try to talk a couple of friends into it too. I've gotta come up with a simpler name for conversation. I'm thinking Gorilla Day Dream. But it could be Sunshine Monkey, Glue Day Dream, yada yada yada. Anybody interested in coming up with a consensus name? A reasonable answer is "no, I'm not interested", for the record. Posting that answer is optional.


good names...


----------



## InstadovB (Mar 12, 2020)

Speaking of names. It would be cool to see a soultrain (gogi og pinesoul x trainwreck).


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm happy again today. My 2nd of 3 GLG orders should be in the mail today sometime. Given that I made 3 orders f4om GLG, and one from Snowhigh...I have to seriously control myself until 4/20 sales time.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Mar 12, 2020)

Popped 3 Soul Food and got 1 female. Kinda glad cause she's space hogging my whole tent like a true OG. I know Bodhi said the Pinesoul is a stretchy pheno of Goji that smells like pinesol. Was hoping the 88G13HP might bring the height down but my solo female said damn that I'm stretching out everywhere, feet up on the table and everything lol. Anyways, nice OG and chemmy smells right now from the stem rub with a hint of pepper. Typical OG popcorn buds all over the place. Have ran Soul Food before she didn't get as wild. Hoping for a soaring smoke! Lots of tying down!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 12, 2020)

An embarrassing confession:
I am bad a starting seeds. Maybe it's that I'm trying to get through some of the stuff that spent a year in a cigar box instead of the fridge, but damn...I have about a 40%-50% open ratio.
Can you guys give some of your tips for starting seeds. I've heard of adding a little (15%) peroxide to the water for pre-soak. 
Before I really start popping my Bodhi gear aggressively, I need to improve.
Please help!


----------



## disco pilgrim (Mar 12, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> An embarrassing confession:
> I am bad a starting seeds. Maybe it's that I'm trying to get through some of the stuff that spent a year in a cigar box instead of the fridge, but damn...I have about a 40%-50% open ratio.
> Can you guys give some of your tips for starting seeds. I've heard of adding a little (15%) peroxide to the water for pre-soak.
> Before I really start popping my Bodhi gear aggressively, I need to improve.
> Please help!


I always use the paper towel method with great results. I soak my seeds in distilled water for 12 hours, then transfer to a wet paper towel...not dripping wet. Fold up the paper towel in place in a ziplock unzipped in between a couple of plates and store in a dark warm area. Usually I have tails within 36 hours.
Good luck!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 12, 2020)

disco pilgrim said:


> I always use the paper towel method with great results. I soak my seeds in distilled water for 12 hours, then transfer to a wet paper towel...not dripping wet. Fold up the paper towel in place in a ziplock unzipped in between a couple of plates and store in a dark warm area. Usually I have tails within 36 hours.
> Good luck!


So maybe my tap water isn't so good lol
If the paper towel is dripping wet, it's bad?
The rest of what you describe is what I do normally.


----------



## mindriot (Mar 12, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> So maybe my tap water isn't so good lol
> If the paper towel is dripping wet, it's bad?
> The rest of what you describe is what I do normally.



If I'm not growing in soil I use the paper towel method. I use folded paper towels stacked in a tupperware container. I put a cap-full of hydrogen peroxide added to a bottle of distilled or R/O water..this helps with pathogens. Use that to soak down the paper towels after you add the seeds. Drain the excess water out so it doesn't pool. I use a heat mat with a temp controller set to 80ish and cover with a towel. I get the most consistent results this way.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 12, 2020)

mindriot said:


> If I'm not growing in soil I use the paper towel method. I use folded paper towels stacked in a tupperware container. I put a cap-full of hydrogen peroxide added to a bottle of distilled or R/O water..this helps with pathogens. Use that to soak down the paper towels after you add the seeds. Drain the excess water out so it doesn't pool. I use a heat mat with a temp controller set to 80ish and cover with a towel. I get the most consistent results this way.


At current, I do grow in soil.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 12, 2020)

mindriot said:


> If I'm not growing in soil I use the paper towel method. I use folded paper towels stacked in a tupperware container. I put a cap-full of hydrogen peroxide added to a bottle of distilled or R/O water..this helps with pathogens. Use that to soak down the paper towels after you add the seeds. Drain the excess water out so it doesn't pool. I use a heat mat with a temp controller set to 80ish and cover with a towel. I get the most consistent results this way.


Before buying seeds, I just threw bagseed in some dirt filled solo cups, watered them and left them on the porch. Anything that didn't pop out in 30 days was scrapped. Really, back then I had probably an 80%+ germ rate with seeds of unknown age and terrible storage practices lol


----------



## thenasty1 (Mar 12, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> An embarrassing confession:
> I am bad a starting seeds. Maybe it's that I'm trying to get through some of the stuff that spent a year in a cigar box instead of the fridge, but damn...I have about a 40%-50% open ratio.
> Can you guys give some of your tips for starting seeds. I've heard of adding a little (15%) peroxide to the water for pre-soak.
> Before I really start popping my Bodhi gear aggressively, I need to improve.
> Please help!


i just put seeds straight into root riot cubes and keep them moist. id estimate germ rate is about 90%, usually within 1-3 days


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 12, 2020)

I think warmth helps a lot... makes the biological processes move faster to sort of "explode" the seed open quickly. Sitting them on top of a cable box is an old method that seems to germ them at a good temperature. I shoot for the temperatures of a hot humid summer day.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 12, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I think warmth helps a lot... makes the biological processes move faster to sort of "explode" the seed open. Sitting them on top of a cable box is an old method that seems to germ them at a good temperature.


Maybe that's part of it here. I'm in a fairly cool home in the winter, and while soaking on paper towel they'd be on the top shelf of the pantry, dark and dry, but it stays low 60°'s in there through the winter.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 12, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Maybe that's part of it here. I'm in a fairly cool home in the winter, and while soaking on paper towel they'd be on the top shelf of the pantry, dark and dry, but it stays low 60°'s in there through the winter.


That's a problem for sure... get them up into the eighties at least and keep them fully humid.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 12, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That's a problem for sure... get them up into the eighties at least.


I'm going to put them on top of the fridge. It's always warm there.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 12, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm going to put them on top of the fridge. It's always warm there.


Perfect


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 12, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> An embarrassing confession:
> I am bad a starting seeds. Maybe it's that I'm trying to get through some of the stuff that spent a year in a cigar box instead of the fridge, but damn...I have about a 40%-50% open ratio.
> Can you guys give some of your tips for starting seeds. I've heard of adding a little (15%) peroxide to the water for pre-soak.
> Before I really start popping my Bodhi gear aggressively, I need to improve.
> Please help!


One problem that many people overlook is high sodium in the soil. High sodium will give you bad germination rates! For example, look at this soil test that I had done for Happy Frog straight out of the bag. I almost planted seeds in it, but I had it tested first. I have irreplaceable seeds and I don't want to squander them away with bad soil.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 12, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> An embarrassing confession:
> I am bad a starting seeds. Maybe it's that I'm trying to get through some of the stuff that spent a year in a cigar box instead of the fridge, but damn...I have about a 40%-50% open ratio.
> Can you guys give some of your tips for starting seeds. I've heard of adding a little (15%) peroxide to the water for pre-soak.
> Before I really start popping my Bodhi gear aggressively, I need to improve.
> Please help!


Make sure the room your germinating in is over 70 degrees and humidity high

I usually germ in my basement bathroom and I’ll stick a humidifier in there too

I soak the beans in a cup of tap water for 24 hours then in paper towel for another 24-36 hours and all seeds usually have atleast an inch long tail by then

for older/harder to germ seeds I follow the same steps except i add a little Urb Natural to the water in the cup and paper towel

i get damn near 100% germ rate doing this

the only beans that haven’t popped were the duds i got from the scammers over at CGC collectables


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 12, 2020)

Thanks..I'm going to research Urb Natural a little.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 12, 2020)

Some good tips guys. Thanks. I'll catch up later. Time to go to work...ugh.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 12, 2020)

thenasty1 said:


> i just put seeds straight into root riot cubes and keep them moist. id estimate germ rate is about 90%, usually within 1-3 days


I like this. In the winter, I'll put root cubes/seeds in my clone box with a heat mat. However, I changed brands of heating mats and I think that I cooked a pack of seeds in there.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 12, 2020)

Well its day 72 or 73 and I've decided to empty out the 5x5. The 2 left standing are dynasty's huckleberry diesel and the ecsd x wcsd old girl I have. Here is the huckleberry diesel coming down in a few hours. Will be searching rest of pack and possibly buy another to hunt. Very pretty in person. Pic is kinda yellow. In person like normal daylight.. 
This pic is from yesterday but is more clear than todays.

Also got the new 5x5 set up. Got a cut of the space monkey from this last run and from seed/ (2) more cowbell ogkb remix and (1) laplata labs Colorado clementine. Each in a 15 gallon GR living soil pot. Should be badass...

My other 5x5 I'm emptying later will have the following added to it. Dynasty- honey badger haze. Red eye BBIC cut from last run, d-tang keeper from laplata labs. Apollo 11 keeper from brothers grimm. 4 and 4 baby no more 6 plants per 5x5 nonsense lol. Depending on how new tent goes I'm considering swapping to 15-30 gallon GR pots. (Only for mobility reasons) I LOVE MY 4X4 BED BUT PUMICE AND DIRT IS HEAVY!

I am very excited to see what I can do with a little more room and what fire awaits me! Happy growing bodhi family, may your buds be big and clean and safely harvested!


----------



## thenasty1 (Mar 12, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I like this. In the winter, I'll put root cubes/seeds in my clone box with a heat mat. However, I changed brands of heating mats and I think that I cooked a pack of seeds in there.


i dont even heat them or use a dome. my vegs spaces usually sit around 78 degrees 55-65% rh, they seem pretty content with it


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 12, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well its day 72 or 73 and I've decided to empty out the 5x5. The 2 left standing are dynasty's huckleberry diesel and the ecsd x wcsd old girl I have. Here is the huckleberry diesel coming down in a few hours. Will be searching rest of pack and possibly buy another to hunt. Very pretty in person. Pic is kinda yellow. In person like normal daylight..
> This pic is from yesterday but is more clear than todays.View attachment 4502694
> 
> Also got the new 5x5 set up. Got a cut of the space monkey from this last run and from seed/ (2) more cowbell ogkb remix and (1) laplata labs Colorado clementine. Each in a 15 gallon GR living soil pot. Should be badass...
> ...


I really am digging your bed  I use to do my outdoor like that. Build a log bed box out in the woods. Sometimes they even only had two sides. I am guessing it is clover and possibly some vetch planted as a cover along with the straw? 
Great job man 



mawasmada said:


> An embarrassing confession:
> I am bad a starting seeds. Maybe it's that I'm trying to get through some of the stuff that spent a year in a cigar box instead of the fridge, but damn...I have about a 40%-50% open ratio.
> Can you guys give some of your tips for starting seeds. I've heard of adding a little (15%) peroxide to the water for pre-soak.
> Before I really start popping my Bodhi gear aggressively, I need to improve.
> Please help!


Nothing to be embarrassed about. Shit happens. 
As you stated it may very well be the year in the cigar box. Especially if it was subject to even remotely high temps. 
With germing , much like the rest of my growing I like to KISS.
I fold 2 paper towels and place inside a tupperware type container. I wet the paper towels with straight tap water so the towels are thoroughly moistened but not soaked. If there is any extra water I dump it out. 
I then place the seeds between the folded paper towels and place the container in a place that stays relatively warm. Most seeds crack and sport tails within the 24 hr -48 hr mark. Any that don't I plant anyway and some of those end up sprouting. I have had some that did not crack, not break soil till up to 2 weeks after the others. 
The two key things are proper moisture and temps and of course viable seeds.
Goodluck.

Cheers


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 12, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> An embarrassing confession:
> I am bad a starting seeds. Maybe it's that I'm trying to get through some of the stuff that spent a year in a cigar box instead of the fridge, but damn...I have about a 40%-50% open ratio.
> Can you guys give some of your tips for starting seeds. I've heard of adding a little (15%) peroxide to the water for pre-soak.
> Before I really start popping my Bodhi gear aggressively, I need to improve.
> Please help!


Put them in a pill bottle lined with 220 grit sandpaper...tumble for about 45 seconds...take out and soak/sow/pad in wet, clean washcloth until roots pop then transfer to your medium....if they are hard to crack, you will get better odds with this method...


----------



## Blueberry bref (Mar 12, 2020)

Jamaican Hashplant crossing day 40. Got two Timebandits going next to her that I'll get pics of later too. Kind of a bright but generic citrus smell at the moment.

Got a veg tent full of Snow Leopard v2, some more JHP's, and a handful of clones from @The Mantis that are all on deck for the next round.


----------



## shellback1 (Mar 12, 2020)

I along with most others use the wet paper towel method, however; mine is a little different. I use an old CD container. Remove the CD and keep in a safe place to use later. Clean the inside of the CD container with 97% alcohol and let dry. Using the CD as a pattern cut the paper towel into a circle the same size as the CD( you will need two circles). Place the first circle of paper towel on the bottom of the CD box. Wet paper with RO water ph'ed to 6.3 by spraying until paper is slightly wet. Place seeds in the wet cut paper towel and place the dry circular paper towel over the first, spray with the RO water. Close the CD cover and place on a warm surface. Within 24 to 36 hours the seeds should germ. I do this all the time and most of the time end up at close to 100% germ rate. Once in a while I may have one seed that doesn't pop with the others, I just leave it alone and 9 times out of ten it will pop in a couple of days.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 12, 2020)

shellback1 said:


> I along with most others use the wet paper towel method, however; mine is a little different. I use an old CD container. Remove the CD and keep in a safe place to use later. Clean the inside of the CD container with 97% alcohol and let dry. Using the CD as a pattern cut the paper towel into a circle the same size as the CD( you will need two circles). Place the first circle of paper towel on the bottom of the CD box. Wet paper with RO water ph'ed to 6.3 by spraying until paper is slightly wet. Place seeds in the wet cut paper towel and place the dry circular paper towel over the first, spray with the RO water. Close the CD cover and place on a warm surface. Within 24 to 36 hours the seeds should germ. I do this all the time and most of the time end up at close to 100% germ rate. Once in a while I may have one seed that doesn't pop with the others, I just leave it alone and 9 times out of ten it will pop in a couple of days.


That’s ingenious!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 13, 2020)

Get your seeds warm and wet when you want them pop. Keep them cool and DRY when you don't want them to pop (or slowly fizzle out). Find a way to achieve that. Grow amazing Bodhi plants!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm pretty sure my biggest problem was the cigar box in the living room with the packs just laid in it. Temps likely went a little high. I know they were dry. It was a tight seal, heavy duty wood cigar box.
When I popped my Goldstar Lotus, all 4 I soaked opened healthy. I still killed 3 leaving them in solo cups outdoors with the elements, bur they opened. They(Goldstar Lotus) were fresh. All the stuff I'd soaked with them was from older(1-1.5 year old) packs in the box. From the other 8 seeds, I had 3 open. 1 of the 3, it just barely showed the point of the sprout and never fully opened.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 13, 2020)

I have been properly storing everything I've bought this last year. I've just still got a few older things I want to grow, and very few seeds of them left.
It's not Bodhi, but I can't find any Agent Orange to replace the couple of beans I have left and damn it, I still love that flavor!
I appreciate everyone's input on this. 
Thanks!


----------



## mindriot (Mar 13, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I have been properly storing everything I've bought this last year. I've just still got a few older things I want to grow, and very few seeds of them left.
> It's not Bodhi, but I can't find any Agent Orange to replace the couple of beans I have left and damn it, I still love that flavor!
> I appreciate everyone's input on this.
> Thanks!


 There were some Agent Orange x Goji OG freebies given out at JBC from Respect Genetics recently. I don't know of any other ways to get it.


----------



## jp68 (Mar 13, 2020)

mindriot said:


> There were some Agent Orange x Goji OG freebies given out at JBC from Respect Genetics recently. I don't know of any other ways to get it.


Siiting on 2 packs of Bbhp x Goji at the moment . dazzleberry is up first but that may be next as the 2 other packs in th vault may be 12 weekers. Anybody run the respect gear yet from JBC?


----------



## disco pilgrim (Mar 13, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Siiting on 2 packs of Bbhp x Goji at the moment . dazzleberry is up first but that may be next as the 2 other packs in th vault may be 12 weekers. Anybody run the respect gear yet from JBC?


I have one Agent Orange x Goji about 5 weeks into flower. It’s been an easy grow and the stem rub is candied orange funk. Lookin great for a freebie! I can post a pic later


----------



## mindriot (Mar 13, 2020)

disco pilgrim said:


> I have one Agent Orange x Goji about 5 weeks into flower. It’s been an easy grow and the stem rub is candied orange funk. Lookin great for a freebie! I can post a pic later



Nice I have 2 at the end of week 8.. i'll post some pics this weekend


----------



## disco pilgrim (Mar 13, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Nice I have 2 at the end of week 8.. i'll post some pics this weekend


How much further do you think you’ll let them go?


----------



## mindriot (Mar 13, 2020)

disco pilgrim said:


> How much further do you think you’ll let them go?


 One is coming down this weekend .. 55 days. the other looks like it's going at least another week


----------



## disco pilgrim (Mar 13, 2020)

Agent Orange x Goji at day 40 of 12/12


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 13, 2020)

Wooooo! GLG hooked it up! I just got 2 boxes in the mail, 1 Bodhi order, 1 Cryptic Labs order and man did the freebie seed packs just fall out everywhere! Lol, I got 4!! with my Bodhi order and 3! with my Cryptic order!
The Cryptic order was only for $100 but I still got 3 Bad Dawg freebies!
I feel like DBJ may have been stalking and listening to me on here when I said I'd like a Deathstar cross of his. There's a Deathstar x Apollo 13f4. Awesome Friday the 13th!!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## OrganicGorilla (Mar 13, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> View attachment 4503430View attachment 4503431


Nice score


----------



## greg nr (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm on week 2 of flower with Elfenstone and while I've done everything possible, I'm already 3 feet over the scrog net. I went into flower a week early, with the canopy right on the trellis net. I supercropped and did a major leaf strip at week 1. I begged and pleaded.

I'm down to a foot of clearance to the lights. I'm probably going to have to supercrop again.

Beware the stretch!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 13, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I'm on week 2 of flower with Elfenstone and while I've done everything possible, I'm already 3 feet over the scrog net. I went into flower a week early, with the canopy right on the trellis net. I supercropped and did a major leaf strip at week 1. I begged and pleaded.
> 
> I'm down to a foot of clearance to the lights. I'm probably going to have to supercrop again.
> 
> ...


Bend them girls over! After I typed that I was like "wait, what?" lol.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Mar 13, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Bend them girls over! After I typed that I was like "wait, what?" lol.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 13, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> View attachment 4503723


I love bubbles


----------



## Coalcat (Mar 13, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> View attachment 4503430View attachment 4503431


Ohhh Maine mich mix. I would kill for that. Great score!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 13, 2020)

Enjoying some very clean bodhi rosin. suprising color considering how old the bud was (but stored correct). 190f in a 120 micron bag. going to make a few carts with it I think when my filters come in. (Almost like a dewaxing). Works well... this will be decarbed and mixed with a few drops of Terps and straight to a cart. Still figuring ratio out but...


----------



## AwakeDreamin (Mar 13, 2020)

new here but have run a few bodhi strains. phone home, soul mate & more cowbell. has anybody run the appalachian super skunk? lookin for that funk


----------



## CopaGenetics (Mar 13, 2020)

AwakeDreamin said:


> new here but have run a few bodhi strains. phone home, soul mate & more cowbell. has anybody run the appalachian super skunk? lookin for that funk


@AwakeDreamin lots of ppl here have run it. Its nickname on this thread is ASS so maybe do a search for ASS hahaha! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## george_clooney (Mar 13, 2020)

AwakeDreamin said:


> new here but have run a few bodhi strains. phone home, soul mate & more cowbell. has anybody run the appalachian super skunk? lookin for that funk


I hear theres some roadkill in there. Also in akbeanbrains super skunk. Oh and the grapevine says shoreline esp his southern comfort. Id buy them all if I could haha.


----------



## AwakeDreamin (Mar 13, 2020)

thanks for the search tip that helps a ton! hopefully ill find a stinky pheno! also trying the black triangle to look for an extremely potent pheno.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 13, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> Ohhh Maine mich mix. I would kill for that. Great score!


It's new to me. Any info?


----------



## Boosky (Mar 13, 2020)

Wish me luck boys and girls, I F2ed Superstitious and am hoping for pure Stevie Wonder pheno, one of my favorite smokes of all time. If not, any of the parents will do, I'd take a pure pheno of Blueberry, Trainwreck, Sensi Star or Bubba Kush any day. We will see...might end up with all hermis. lol I have got a pheno that was close to Stevie Wonder but not quite there potency wise.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 13, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Wish me luck boys and girls, I F2ed Superstitious and am hoping for pure Stevie Wonder pheno, one of my favorite smokes of all time. If not, any of the parents will do, I'd take a pure pheno of Blueberry, Trainwreck, Sensi Star or Bubba Kush any day. We will see...might end up with all hermis. lol


Good luck!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 13, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Wish me luck boys and girls, I F2ed Superstitious and am hoping for pure Stevie Wonder pheno, one of my favorite smokes of all time. If not, any of the parents will do, I'd take a pure pheno of Blueberry, Trainwreck, Sensi Star or Bubba Kush any day. We will see...might end up with all hermis. lol I have got a pheno that was close to Stevie Wonder but not quite there potency wise.


That would be awesome. Good luck!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 13, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Wish me luck boys and girls, I F2ed Superstitious and am hoping for pure Stevie Wonder pheno, one of my favorite smokes of all time. If not, any of the parents will do, I'd take a pure pheno of Blueberry, Trainwreck, Sensi Star or Bubba Kush any day. We will see...might end up with all hermis. lol I have got a pheno that was close to Stevie Wonder but not quite there potency wise.


I think a Trainwreck/Sensi Star mixed pheno would be the bee's knee's!


----------



## Coalcat (Mar 13, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> It's new to me. Any info?


I grabbed a pack of their limebreath and it was excellent, all 3 females that popped were great. I have a great mother plant now. I have 6 more seeds and I’m gonna f2 what I I have. They had 4-5 other strains that I was gonna give a shot...but the company split up and glg sent the remaining stock back. I’m assuming its a mix of random stuff from them. Pop em!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 13, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> I grabbed a pack of their limebreath and it was excellent, all 3 females that popped were great. I have a great mother plant now. I have 6 more seeds and I’m gonna f2 what I I have. They had 4-5 other strains that I was gonna give a shot...but the company split up and glg sent the remaining stock back. I’m assuming its a mix of random stuff from them. Pop em!


I second that, Pop 'em!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 13, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> I grabbed a pack of their limebreath and it was excellent, all 3 females that popped were great. I have a great mother plant now. I have 6 more seeds and I’m gonna f2 what I I have. They had 4-5 other strains that I was gonna give a shot...but the company split up and glg sent the remaining stock back. I’m assuming its a mix of random stuff from them. Pop em!


I've often thought of buyinng a mixed pack (Ace-Tropical Mix, Mandala-Safari Mix, Mr. Nice-Walkabout Mix) and just letting the whole group open pollenate, for fun and pheno's galore.
I may do that with these.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 13, 2020)

I can't believe I used to grow so much from clone. Growing from seed is so much more exciting. Life's like a pack of seeds, you never know what your gonna get.- Forrest Gump.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Mar 13, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Wish me luck boys and girls, I F2ed Superstitious and am hoping for pure Stevie Wonder pheno, one of my favorite smokes of all time. If not, any of the parents will do, I'd take a pure pheno of Blueberry, Trainwreck, Sensi Star or Bubba Kush any day. We will see...might end up with all hermis. lol I have got a pheno that was close to Stevie Wonder but not quite there potency wise.


Any pictures of Superstitious ? I read the description on JBC 100 times, but never hit the order button. I'm assuming more of an indica effect ?


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 13, 2020)

I need to get busy f2'ing my Bodhi stuff, but I also need to fill some jars with seedless smoke and I can't decide what to grow next. The room only has two Bad Dawg starts in there, and they are lonely. I may hold off on another Bodhi run this time. Now that my storage is a safer method, I'm a little more patient with the Bodhi stuff.
My girlfriend is pretty firm on the "no more purchases until 4/20 sales" thing too, so my library will have time to relax before getting new roomies.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 13, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Any pictures of Superstitious ? I read the description on JBC 100 times, but never hit the order button. I'm assuming more of an indica effect ?


Might have some dried bud shots of a couple phenos, I'd have to check and see if my wife finished them off, she enjoyed them. Narrowed down from 2 packs I ended up with four good females(out of eight)and two males(out of twelve). Males were chosen for flowering time, they took the longest to flower and were the most stout of all the males, great structure. Females were chosen for Stevie Wonder qualities, nothing to lanky either. Yes I would say more of an indica stone to it. One of them was racy but I don't know if I might have taken it a little early. I would recommend it highly.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 13, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Any pictures of Superstitious ? I read the description on JBC 100 times, but never hit the order button. I'm assuming more of an indica effect ?


I've definitely had that on my consideration list since the start but it always gets bumped by something else. Bodhi mentions his Stevie Wonder clone in his potcast. He talks of that clone as one of his finest unique little gems and one particular clone that he might never release to anybody. My question mark was can you get something close out of a cross with Snow Lotus. Boosky is the first person I've heard mention growing it anytime recently.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 13, 2020)

@Nutbag Poster , does Bodhi even still use Snow Lotus in crosses? I'd thought it to be retired.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 13, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I've definitely had that on my consideration list since the start but it always gets bumped by something else. Bodhi mentions his Stevie Wonder clone in his potcast. He talks of that clone as one of his finest unique little gems and one particular clone that he might never release to anybody. My question mark was can you get something close out of a cross with Snow Lotus. Boosky is the first person I've heard mention growing it anytime recently.


Yeah I started going through some of my older seeds and that was on the list. Next up is Goji(gonna F2), Mothers Milk, Cougar Milk and Mountain Temple.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 13, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> @Nutbag Poster , does Bodhi even still use Snow Lotus in crosses? I'd thought it to be retired.


No...that's long gone. Those Superstitious seeds that are out there now are probably the last of that one.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 13, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Yeah I started going through some of my older seeds and that was on the list. Next up is Goji(gonna F2), Mothers Milk, Cougar Milk and Mountain Temple.


I love your Superstitious project by the way! I wouldn't even know how to spot a Stevie Wonder pheno but if you can do some inbreeding to get it to keep kicking out whatever Bodhi loves about it, that would be a sweet little accomplishment.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 13, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> No...that's long gone. Those Superstitious seeds that are out there now are probably the last of that one.


I've learned a lot here about making some f2's of Everything to preserve(and expand) lines that are no longer available or disappear. With the already low production numbers on some of Bodhi's work, you people that f2,3,etc., and make crosses/backcrosses inspire. 
Hat's off to y'all!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 13, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I've learned a lot here about making some f2's of Everything to preserve(and expand) lines that are no longer available or disappear. With the already low production numbers on some of Bodhi's work, you people that f2,3,etc., and make crosses/backcrosses inspire.
> Hat's off to y'all!


Yeah, some of you Bodhi vets have done some great preservation stuff. And then yet another awesome thing about Bodhi... he seems to give blessings and encouragement to breed away with his retired lines.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 13, 2020)

I have no intention to stablize(I doubt I've that talent yet anyway lol) anything he's putting out as a work-in-progress, but I plan to f2 all of mine to reach for personal pheno's, and find parents to make my own works-in-progress.
In the process, I'm still hopeful for enough healthy seeds that I can pass out free stuff for others to sow.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 13, 2020)

1st Herer Hashplant - 17 days in the jar.


----------



## george_clooney (Mar 13, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I need to get busy f2'ing my Bodhi stuff, but I also need to fill some jars with seedless smoke and I can't decide what to grow next. The room only has two Bad Dawg starts in there, and they are lonely. I may hold off on another Bodhi run this time. Now that my storage is a safer method, I'm a little more patient with the Bodhi stuff.
> My girlfriend is pretty firm on the "no more purchases until 4/20 sales" thing too, so my library will have time to relax before getting new roomies.


Ive been packing away seeds scheming on making f2s and such as we all do ha. And for me Im thinking about taking each female and making bubble hash out of her. Keep each set of seeds seperate so I could test the bubble hash see what I wanted to pop first to mess with. Anyways rambling sorry. Just thought who cares about the seeded smoke yknow? Blow some wax if it tickles your fancy or I believe you can press rosin ground? Not 100% there.


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 13, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I can't believe I used to grow so much from clone. Growing from seed is so much more exciting. Life's like a pack of seeds, you never know what your gonna get.- Forrest Gump.


With seeds, you always know what you're NOT going to get: spider mites, broad mites, winged root aphids, white flies, powdery mildew, cooties.


----------



## InstadovB (Mar 14, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I'm on week 2 of flower with Elfenstone and while I've done everything possible, I'm already 3 feet over the scrog net. I went into flower a week early, with the canopy right on the trellis net. I supercropped and did a major leaf strip at week 1. I begged and pleaded.
> 
> I'm down to a foot of clearance to the lights. I'm probably going to have to supercrop again.
> 
> ...


 Is your light adjustable, or is it strapped to the highest part of the tent? Looking at the internodal spacing, it seems it stretched so hard cause it was chasing the light.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 14, 2020)

So I think I have it narrowed down on what to start next. Not all Bodhi, but a 1/3 of my room will be, if lucky enough for 4 females.
2x more Goldstar Lotus
2x Jungle Spice
2x Cindy Congo(girlfriend loves it!) Kingdom Organic Seeds
4x Long Bottom Fighter f2(starfighter pheno) from Bad Dawg. 
2x Stardawg(JJ) x 3 Headed Dragon from Bad Dawg..already started these 2.
The rest should be wet by days end. Knowing me, there's still time for me to change my mind and I may lol
This may may an African dominant room cycle. We'll see.


----------



## Deadication_grows (Mar 14, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I met up with a great dude on here last time I was in Denver, and I'd love to grab a coffee/Great Divide/Trve with you next time I'm in denver. I can fly there cheap as fuck and its one of my favorite cities so I'm sure i'll be there in the next few months or so. I'll bring a whole gang of seeds and clones down there with me!
> 
> Unrelated: MOST TERPIEST STRAIN: What strain has the most lingering mouth flavors and strongest smells? I dont care about anything other than MOST FLAVORS. Opinoins? Thanks and good morning Bodhi Heads.


Anything with lemon g, strong flavor


----------



## Boosky (Mar 14, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> 1st Herer Hashplant - 17 days in the jar.
> 
> View attachment 4503891
> View attachment 4503892


Good god almighty! Holy trichomes Batman!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 14, 2020)

Deadication_grows said:


> Anything with lemon g, strong flavor


I've heard a lot of the Lemon G having a strong flavor linger.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 14, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> With seeds, you always know what you're NOT going to get: spider mites, broad mites, winged root aphids, white flies, powdery mildew, cooties.


Got that right, got russet mites from a clone I quarantined for couple weeks. Thought they were good to go but my eyesight has gotten so bad the older I get I didn't see them until it was too late. Had a Goji pheno, that I can only assume was Nepali OG pheno because it was some of the most kushy and potent smoke I have ever grown. I lost her to the mites and haven't got a clone since! Funny, I haven't hardly had any problems once I started growing seeds only.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 14, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I've heard a lot of the Lemon G having a strong flavor linger.


Lemon Lotus probably has been the terpiest strain I've grown. From grapefruit to lemon to lemon peel(lingers on the tongue) to soft strawberry accents. Quite a diverse pack of seeds to say the least. I think someone on here got a Columbian Gold pheno also.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 14, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Lemon Lotus probably has been the terpiest strain I've grown. From grapefruit to lemon to lemon peel(lingers on the tongue) to soft strawberry accents. Quite a diverse pack of seeds to say the least. I think someone on here got a Columbian Gold pheno also.


The soft strawberry accents are news to me, but something I'll look for in mine.


----------



## Deadication_grows (Mar 14, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I've heard a lot of the Lemon G having a strong flavor linger.


Lemon g was a favorite growing up, now going to dispensaries and seing lemon g crosses the lemon g dominates the smell and flavor while the male improves the look and structure.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 14, 2020)

InstadovB said:


> Is your light adjustable, or is it strapped to the highest part of the tent? Looking at the internodal spacing, it seems it stretched so hard cause it was chasing the light.


Yes, but I always keep it up high and just adjust the intensity over time. It's never been a problem before. I've never grown such a sativa dominant strain though.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 14, 2020)

Deadication_grows said:


> Lemon g was a favorite growing up, now going to dispensaries and seing lemon g crosses the lemon g dominates the smell and flavor while the male improves the look and structure.


I've never had any that I know of. I'm waiting to run my Lemon Lotus for a bit.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 14, 2020)

Mothers HashPlant in Final Ripen


----------



## InstadovB (Mar 14, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Yes, but I always keep it up high and just adjust the intensity over time. It's never been a problem before. I've never grown such a sativa dominant strain though.


What do you mean by adjusting the intensity specifically? You start it at low intensity and ramp it up or vice versa?


----------



## InstadovB (Mar 14, 2020)

Mother's hashplant starting to fill in nice. I saw some cloudy trichs start to fill in already. I'm surprised since the pistils still seem to be shooting a bit. I'm hoping it puts on some weight towards the end cause they seem on the smaller side, but they are very, very dense; they are going to cure into rocks.
Edit: Just to add, if any one has ever drinken the milk from the bottom of a bowl of fruit loops. That is what it smells like, but it's more like a sweet cream milk. I'm very happy to have gotten one female mother's milk leaner out of the three seeds I planted.


----------



## disco pilgrim (Mar 14, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> 1st Herer Hashplant - 17 days in the jar.
> 
> View attachment 4503891
> View attachment 4503892


Thank you Hot Diggity! I was hoping you would update us on that Herer HP. Can I come over and sample some with ya?lol


----------



## zeeman (Mar 14, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm going to put them on top of the fridge. It's always warm there.


That’s exactly where I put mine!


----------



## greg nr (Mar 14, 2020)

InstadovB said:


> What do you mean by adjusting the intensity specifically? You start it at low intensity and ramp it up or vice versa?


Yes, when the plants are small, I turn down the intensity of the light to about 150w. Then I slowly ramp it up until flower when it is at about 360w.

It's always worked fine before.


----------



## InstadovB (Mar 14, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Yes, when the plants are small, I turn down the intensity of the light to about 150w. Then I slowly ramp it up until flower when it is at about 360w.
> 
> It's always worked fine before.


I definitely don't doubt that your plants grew in those conditions before. However, I do believe you would get much stouter plants if you put the light closer to the canopy. You will see that internodal spacing tighten up quite a bit. Especially if you only have a 150 watts shooting from the top of your tent when they are younger and smaller. That doesn't seem like a sufficient amount of light at that distance to the canopy. With that said, your garden does look beautiful and ready to produce the great genetic wonders from Bodhi. Life's a garden. Dig it.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 14, 2020)

Can someone help advise on what the most sweet grape flavored Bodhi line is? I'm not talking about heavy chem funk, or grapefruit sour types. Just an easy sweet grape. 
I've still not heard much on Drunken Parrot either...any experiences out there?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 14, 2020)

disco pilgrim said:


> Thank you Hot Diggity! I was hoping you would update us on that Herer HP. Can I come over and sample some with ya?lol


I'll be back with details on everything...don't you worry!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 14, 2020)

I feel like talking Bodhi...is anybody in there?..please, just nod if you can here me....is there anyone at home?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 14, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I feel like talking Bodhi...is anybody in there?..please, just nod if you can here me....is there anyone at home?


David Gilmour and Bodhi - a match made in heaven.


----------



## Craigson (Mar 14, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Can someone help advise on what the most sweet grape flavored Bodhi line is? I'm not talking about heavy chem funk, or grapefruit sour types. Just an easy sweet grape.
> I've still not heard much on Drunken Parrot either...any experiences out there?


Im not sure how common it isbut I have a killer grape keeper of ortega x snowlotus. It was the only one like it out of 7 or 8 females. The rest were less fruity to hashy. Pic doesnt do it justice. Just chopped this one day 63, lettin the rest go another wk


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 14, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Im not sure how common it isbut I have a killer grape keeper of ortega x snowlotus. It was the only one like it out of 7 or 8 females. The rest were less fruity to hashy. Pic doesnt do it justice. Just chopped this one day 63, lettin the rest go another wk
> View attachment 4504560View attachment 4504561


I hate to referenec a now known to me as "sub-standard breeder", but is the flavor similar to Cali Connections Grape OG (SFV x Grape Romulan) or something else grapey? My experinece growing, Or describing is low..I need reference points.


----------



## Craigson (Mar 14, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I hate to referenec a now known to me as "sub-standard breeder", but is the flavor similar to Cali Connections Grape OG (SFV x Grape Romulan) or something else grapey? My experinece growing, Or describing is low..I need reference points.


I havent smoked many other grape strains really other than purple space cookies and mendo purps.
Purple space cookies was a more sour grape like grape soda.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 14, 2020)

I love the flavor of the Grape OG from CC, but trust in Bodhi rep' and the fact that his lines come with pollen. Is Mendo Purps (BC Bud Depot?) good..strong grape, flavor wise, without being sour?


----------



## Michigan man (Mar 14, 2020)

Got a update on my 3 plant time bandit scrog day 43 had to spread them out probably should of added a second net seem a little small but who knows what the last weeks will hold its pretty sugary not much of a smell yet though next in line is g13 genius, tranquil chocolate, and grape godhead x sour diesel and 88g13 hashplant x nl2


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 14, 2020)

Michigan man said:


> Got a update on my 3 plant time bandit scrog day 43 had to spread them out probably should of added a second net seem a little small but who knows what the last weeks will hold its pretty sugary not much of a smell yet though next in line is g13 genius, tranquil chocolate, and grape godhead x sour diesel and 88g13 hashplant x nl2 View attachment 4504584View attachment 4504585View attachment 4504586View attachment 4504588


Have you run the Grape Godhead x Sour Diesel before, and who's cross is it? If you've run it, smoke report? Thanks...I'm trying to find a reeeally grape, sweet, maybe hashy but not sour, Bodhi line.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 14, 2020)

Michigan man said:


> Got a update on my 3 plant time bandit scrog day 43 had to spread them out probably should of added a second net seem a little small but who knows what the last weeks will hold its pretty sugary not much of a smell yet though next in line is g13 genius, tranquil chocolate, and grape godhead x sour diesel and 88g13 hashplant x nl2 View attachment 4504584View attachment 4504585View attachment 4504586View attachment 4504588


Have you run the Grape Godhead x Sour Diesel before, and who's cross is it? If you've run it, smoke report? Thanks...I'm trying to fund a reeeally grape, sweet, maybe hashy but not sour, Bodhi line.


Michigan man said:


> Got a update on my 3 plant time bandit scrog day 43 had to spread them out probably should of added a second net seem a little small but who knows what the last weeks will hold its pretty sugary not much of a smell yet though next in line is g13 genius, tranquil chocolate, and grape godhead x sour diesel and 88g13 hashplant x nl2 View attachment 4504584View attachment 4504585View attachment 4504586View attachment 4504588


Being fairly new to networking and growing, I'm asking a lot of questions. Looks good from what I see. Also, is the 88G13HP x NL2 new to you?


----------



## Michigan man (Mar 14, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Have you run the Grape Godhead x Sour Diesel before, and who's cross is it? If you've run it, smoke report? Thanks...I'm trying to fund a reeeally grape, sweet, maybe hashy but not sour, Bodhi line.
> Being fairly new to networking and growing, I'm asking a lot of questions. Looks good from what I see. Also, is the 88G13HP x NL2 new to you?


it will b my first run with these 2 strains although i seen someone post a update on there 88g13hp x nl2 a few weeks back hoping they will have a update soon along with their dumpster x 88G13 hp the grape godhead cross was done by respectgenetics wont know the specifics until i get her all budded


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 14, 2020)

Thanks, I look forward to seeing and hearing more! Good luck!


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 15, 2020)

Whole pack of space cake, big boy on the bottom is male unfortunately.


----------



## jp68 (Mar 15, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I hate to referenec a now known to me as "sub-standard breeder", but is the flavor similar to Cali Connections Grape OG (SFV x Grape Romulan) or something else grapey? My experinece growing, Or describing is low..I need reference points.


CSI Humbol has the grape and reputable . Have an old money which is {urkle x tk} x chem91 and full on grape kush fuel . The Urkle x tk or old family purple is whats packing the grape and its one of his main breeders


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 15, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Yeah I started going through some of my older seeds and that was on the list. Next up is Goji(gonna F2), Mothers Milk, Cougar Milk and Mountain Temple.


nice. I'm gonna do (f2's of) Appalachian Super Skunk, Bingo Pajama, and probably a few more (honestly having a hard time remebering what the older stock in there is, i'll have to go look later) Wasnt impressed with how I grew it out hte first time, so with a few years under my belt I'm gonna give Bingo another go, looks like she has some real potential if I can manage to not fuck it all up.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 15, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Whole pack of space cake, big boy on the bottom is male unfortunately.
> View attachment 4504722


looks vigerous and like it may have some good structure. I'd keep him around and throw some pollen!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 15, 2020)

NL2 x 88g13hp in all her rankness. No sweet fruit on this lady. Just foul hash smell, not quite acrid, just like dank hash. Took her 50 days, then 5 more days in darkness (I just needed more room in flower tent and she was close enough to make the sacrifice, but I wasn’t QUITE ready to chop, wasn’t any of that old timer nail in the trunk pseudoscience) probably could of gone another couple days but was looking pretty damn good for just over 7 weeks. Got a clone of her I’m trying to hit with some reversed wedding cake, really hoping it takes. Same with a reversed Grandpas Breath.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 15, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> NL2 x 88g13hp in all her rankness. No sweet fruit on this lady. Just foul hash smell, not quite acrid, just like dank hash. Took her 50 days, then 5 more days in darkness (I just needed more room in flower tent and she was close enough to make the sacrifice, but I wasn’t QUITE ready to chop, wasn’t any of that old timer nail in the trunk pseudoscience) probably could of gone another couple days but was looking pretty damn good for just over 7 weeks. Got a clone of her I’m trying to hit with some reversed wedding cake, really hoping it takes. Same with a reversed Grandpas Breath. View attachment 4504870View attachment 4504871View attachment 4504872View attachment 4504873


At first I was a big fan of that 88 g-13/hp.
But after running Nl#1, dragonblood and mango hashplant.
I find that Bodhi seems to favor males with high resin production. Like this and snow lotus 
But they also seem to make flavors a little bland and I don't like the way they affect the high of the strain crossed to. Like you can always taste his males in the background.
Only the mango hashplant seems to have enough strength to push past the male.
Also noticed this with the ssdd.


----------



## mindriot (Mar 15, 2020)

kona gold said:


> At first I was a big fan of that 88 g-13/hp.
> But after running Nl#1, dragonblood and mango hashplant.
> I find that Bodhi seems to favor males with high resin production. Like this and snow lotus
> But they also seem to make flavors a little bland and I don't like the way they affect the high of the strain crossed to. Like you can always taste his males in the background.
> ...


 I can see that. I bet there is gold in the F2s though.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 15, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I can see that. I bet there is gold in the F2s though.


I would think so also.


----------



## jp68 (Mar 15, 2020)

kona gold said:


> At first I was a big fan of that 88 g-13/hp.
> But after running Nl#1, dragonblood and mango hashplant.
> I find that Bodhi seems to favor males with high resin production. Like this and snow lotus
> But they also seem to make flavors a little bland and I don't like the way they affect the high of the strain crossed to. Like you can always taste his males in the background.
> ...


I think the HP dad probably shines in the outdoor grows more than indoor. I did find the high weird on his sativa x hp crosses but an f2 would probably fix that. Now the DLA stuff is all good with me and no mixed signals as it just lays me down on the couch . Then again plenty of people around here love the sativa crosses so maybe its just me


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Mar 15, 2020)

Here's some BBHP F2, another pheno.. smells are kinda hard to describe on these girls, a clean berry hash smell, hard to put into words. Coming down in week or so.







These are the Chem '91jb x Snow Lotus girls. All seem to smell pretty snow lotus dominant, similar smells coming from my Goji OG. Mix of kushy, leathery, cherry smells, nothing too foul or what I think of Chem-y though. A couple of freaky phenos, a foxtail monster crown  def not a keeper.













Looks like they will need a few weeks longer. 

Also running some of my own seeds at the moment, Goji OG x Bros Grimm C99 (fem).. I made a ton of feminized beans (hopefully) with everything I had going at the time.. Ghost Train Haze, Polynesian Thin Mints, Cindy S1s, etc. Running testers now, along with GMO (Skunkmaster Flex cut), Durban Poison (Dutch Passion 09 cut), Hazmat OG (Archive). Going to be a busy summer!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 15, 2020)

@jp68 I've had nothing but hermie stuff from CSI. That company single handedly changed my view of fem seeds, and I've grown nothing but reg's ever since. Even if they have reg lines, I'm not running anymore of their gear.
I'm looking for a Bodhi line fitting my description.

Update: I didn't know they Did have reg's, and after some searching, I May give CSI another go.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 15, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> @jp68 I've had nothing but hermie stuff from CSI. That company single handedly changed my view of fem seeds, and I've grown nothing but reg's ever since. Even if they have reg lines, I'm not running anymore of their gear.
> I'm looking for a Bodhi line fitting my description.


I agree


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 15, 2020)

Never had a ladyboy w/ CSI fems. Can't say that with Bodhi, but I still grow them.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 15, 2020)

Maybe it's something to do with our different environments. In my house, my climate, etc., no more CSI lol
I sound harsh against CSI from my 2 rooms full of plants seeded up. Lack of indoor growing experience may have contributed, but I've found a recipe that fits my skill level better. The expense of those 2 rooms full of seeds, was too great to invest further in CSI.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 15, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Maybe it's something to do with our different environments. In my house, my climate, etc., no more CSI lol
> I sound harsh against CSI from my 2 rooms full of plants seeded up. Lack of indoor growing experience may have contributed, but I've found a recipe that fits my skill level better. The expense of those 2 rooms full of seeds, was too great to invest further in CSI.


What strains did you grow from them?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 15, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> No way would I ever plant another CSI Humbolt seed. Not even if they were the last breeders left on Earth. Thank you for responding though. I know you were trying to be helpful, I don't want to offend.


Your loss!


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 15, 2020)

most people that grow bodhi also grow csi. He’s a reputable breeder with a lot of positive feed back. Some strains are just finicky. Bodhi is great. I just planted HA OG x SSDD, and Gods Paintbrush. When I opened the haxssdd pack I could feel the magic it gave off a very special vibe like opening a treasure chest. I was very excited opening the other one too it just didn’t carry that additional feeling in my spirit.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 15, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> What strains did you grow from them?
> [/QUO
> Violet Flame and Triangle Kush. 2 for 2 went bad, I din't have time or space to keep trying the rest.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 15, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Your loss!


It is absolutely no loss since moving away from their stuff. My only loss came growing theirs...so


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 15, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> most people that grow bodhi also grow csi. He’s a reputable breeder with a lot of positive feed back. Some strains are just finicky. Bodhi is great. I just planted HA OG x SSDD, and Gods Paintbrush. When I opened the haxssdd pack I could feel the magic it gave off a very special vibe like opening a treasure chest. I was very excited opening the other one too it just didn’t carry that additional feeling in my spirit.


I can understand some people have success with their gear. I'm not one of them, so I was motivated enough to find what works for me, and leave the rest to others.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 15, 2020)

Ok, so I was unaware of them having any regular lines. I May give them another shot, if I see a line that catches my eye. I'll not be swayed to ever pop another one of their fem's, and it'd be damned hard to get me to grow anyone else's fem's unless they were in a quarentined outdoor gorilla grow, far away from plants I care about.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm not dissing people for growing what works for them, and I even stopped chucking fem freebie's in the campfire so I can give them to others who may actually want or need them. As long as I can mail them away from my garden lol


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 15, 2020)

Soo, will y'all please forgive me, and help me if you can..to find a BODHI line full of grape, sweet/hashy, without chem funk, without sour?..if it exsists.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 15, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Ok, so I was unaware of them having any regular lines. I May give them another shot, if I see a line that catches my eye. I'll not be swayed to ever pop another one of their fem's, and it'd be damned hard to get me to grow anyone else's fem's unless they were in a quarentined outdoor gorilla grow, far away from plants I care about.


After a review of their site, I might order the Uzbeki IBL and try some of their reg's. Money is tight, after 3 very recent GLG orders for Bodhi and Cryptic Labs gear, and an order from Snowhigh Seeds, plus I'm waiting to hear back from yet another Snowhigh order I'm trying to place, stock permitting. So if they're still in stock mid-April I'll jump on a pack.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 15, 2020)

CSI works with alot of cuts that have the hermie trait(GSC,Chem,Mendo Purps,GG4,etc) so just cut back on the nutes(grow organic if you can) and dont blast them with too much light and you should be fine

you'll still get the occasional hermie but as long as you're watching your plants there no way a hermie should seed your whole room

thats on you if that happens


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 15, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> CSI works with alot of cuts that have the hermie trait(GSC,Chem,Mendo Purps,GG4,etc) so just cut back on the nutes(grow organic if you can) and dont blast them with too much light and you should be fine
> 
> you'll still get the occasional hermie but as long as you're watching your plants there no way a hermie should seed your whole room
> 
> thats on you if that happens


No arguements that my lack of skill played into it. Those were my first 2 indoor grows ever. The previous 7 years were outdoor in buckets with bagseed, and I dealt with an occasional hermie there, but much less.
The fact is, I'm a little better now, but I don't have time or money to spend on sensative type smoke, or bags o'beans that don't have a coin toss mix of natural male and female genes.
IF I buy something sensative, it's likely to only be landrace/heirloom type, mostly sativa lines to work with.
I do appreciate everyone's feedback. It got me looking at their(CSI's) reg's, but I'm still here for Bodhi.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 15, 2020)

@Zipz55 What Bodhi are you running, or have run, or going to run?


----------



## Houstini (Mar 15, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> No arguements that my lack of skill played into it. Those were my first 2 indoor grows ever. The previous 7 years were outdoor in buckets with bagseed, and I dealt with an occasional hermie there, but much less.
> The fact is, I'm a little better now, but I don't have time or money to spend on sensative type smoke, or bags o'beans that don't have a coin toss mix of natural male and female genes.
> IF I buy something sensative, it's likely to only be landrace/heirloom type, mostly sativa lines to work with.
> I do appreciate everyone's feedback. It got me looking at their(CSI's) reg's, but I'm still here for Bodhi.


well the only mumblings of grape lately is @Craigson has an Ortega x snowlotus with a grape. Raspberry can be found in goji f2s fairly easily from what I’m seeing but a reliable grape strain you’ll likely have better luck with someone else. I know hazeman did a bunch of sour grapes/grapestomper work. Cannarado, but you have an aversion to fems, they do have regs ofsome lines. Herms happen watch new gear like a hawk and you’ll avoid a completely seeded room


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 15, 2020)

@Houstini I've wondered if the Drunken Parrot might hold a pheno like that, but I don't find a lot of info on that one.
I've considered a Goji of some sort. I've bought too many seeds lately to even be hunting for more but..you know.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 15, 2020)

Maybe I could find a grape'ish Dazzleberry. That's a good looking combo. Even if it doesn't end up having any grape'ish..I'm getting some.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Mar 15, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Soo, will y'all please forgive me, and help me if you can..to find a BODHI line full of grape, sweet/hashy, without chem funk, without sour?..if it exsists.


Lavender Aura or Black raspberry maybe?

If you want some stanky dank grape flavors and dont mind venturing out from bodhi; look up MaddFarmer. His Urkle and Purple Jackie joints might be what you are looking for. My brother just harvested some Billy Wonka that looks incredible; good enough to remind me that I need to get something from madd every time I see it.


----------



## jp68 (Mar 15, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> @jp68 I've had nothing but hermie stuff from CSI. That company single handedly changed my view of fem seeds, and I've grown nothing but reg's ever since. Even if they have reg lines, I'm not running anymore of their gear.
> I'm looking for a Bodhi line fitting my description.
> 
> Update: I didn't know they Did have reg's, and after some searching, I May give CSI another go.


Chem 91 fems are touchy and never had a prob . CSI probably is the man if your looking for grape cuz the old money is very sweet and grapey along with some fuel. Imagine the old family purple probably even more so but as was mentioned earlier your loss


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 15, 2020)

Thanks y'all. I'll keep working at it. I hope everybody rides this wave of odd times with safety and good health!
Peace!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 15, 2020)

I just put 10 seeds to soak. I was going to run another 2 Goldstar Lotus, but held off on those. I'm still running 2 Jungle Spice, 2 Cindy Congo(KOS), and 6 Long Bottom Fighter f2(Starfighter pheno) from Bad Dawg.
Fingers crossed for male and female in equal numbers for the JS and CC, so I can do my first little pollen chuck. I'm going in sort of blind with the Jungle Spice. I've never grown it. The Cindy Congo I've done one run. Good stuff, but I want to speed it up a week or two(for outdoor) and add resin without losing any Congo effect. I just got Axis in the mail, but I've never run or smoked it either. 
Weee! My first attempt at making my own cross, and seed for future growing and sharing!


----------



## i0dineAlf (Mar 15, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Lavender Aura or Black raspberry maybe?
> 
> If you want some stanky dank grape flavors and dont mind venturing out from bodhi; look up MaddFarmer. His Urkle and Purple Jackie joints might be what you are looking for. My brother just harvested some Billy Wonka that looks incredible; good enough to remind me that I need to get something from madd every time I see it.


I'm currently running some Purple Jackie from Maddfarmer. Can't wait to see how they pan out. I ordered directly from him and he hooked it up with a bunch of freebies and a personal note, saying how he appreciated my business. He's on top of it, when it comes to customers. He remembered me emailing the year before and that I didn't make a purchase. He was real nice and was asking what was holding me back and asked if there were any specific questions he didn't answer regarding his lines. Anyway, here's a picture of his clementine. I believe this was a male or hermie, don't recall. Just thought the plant looked cool with the big ass leaves on the short plant. I know the plant's health looks like shit but I'm always out of town on work. Sorry to get off topic!


----------



## Blueberry bref (Mar 15, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Thanks y'all. I'll keep working at it. I hope everybody rides this wave of odd times with safety and good health!
> Peace!


Weird times indeed. I'm about out of TP; walmart was restocked for a whole two minutes today. Someone called me to let me know about the Charmin drop. Good looking out now includes calling friends and family when you see 2ply or better in stock. I know atleast one shit'n'shower is fated to me in 2020. Weird.

Here's some time bandits; 43ish days. I'm definitely running the first one again; it's got an unexpected sweet but narcotic smell. The second is a pretty much what wifi gets described as.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 16, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Weird times indeed. I'm about out of TP; walmart was restocked for a whole two minutes today. Someone called me to let me know about the Charmin drop. Good looking out now includes calling friends and family when you see 2ply or better in stock. I know atleast one shit'n'shower is fated to me in 2020. Weird.
> 
> Here's some time bandits; 43ish days. I'm definitely running the first one again; it's got an unexpected sweet but narcotic smell. The second is a pretty much what wifi gets described as.View attachment 4505652
> 
> View attachment 4505653


I watched Walmart workers race a skid past and out of sight into the back so they could get it stocked I imagine after close. Doing while open, might have put them in a bad spot. As much as TP is important, the empty food isles were scarrier.
It's a last resort thought, but I'm glad for continued 2nd ammendment rights.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 16, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Weird times indeed. I'm about out of TP; walmart was restocked for a whole two minutes today. Someone called me to let me know about the Charmin drop. Good looking out now includes calling friends and family when you see 2ply or better in stock. I know atleast one shit'n'shower is fated to me in 2020. Weird.
> 
> Here's some time bandits; 43ish days. I'm definitely running the first one again; it's got an unexpected sweet but narcotic smell. The second is a pretty much what wifi gets described as.View attachment 4505652
> 
> View attachment 4505653


Nice looking plants.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 16, 2020)

I am about to start keeping the big fan leaves off my buds to wipe my ass with to mitigate this TP shortage


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 16, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I am about to start keeping the big fan leaves off my buds to wipe my ass with to mitigate this TP shortage


Just dont flush them , dont ask me how i know.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 16, 2020)

Grateful I grow my own and no longer have to buy my bud that comes in a sandwich baggie. Pre-licked to contain freshness of course


----------



## Craigson (Mar 16, 2020)

Golden triangles and black triangles. Big mash up breeding.
Pulled 7 males so far and will put males back in in 2-3wks.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 16, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> @Zipz55 What Bodhi are you running, or have run, or going to run?


Im not growing any Bodhi now but my last run I did Temple of Apollo,Sun Ra,Lavender Jack,and Mothers Milk x Purple Unicorn

the Temple of Apollo and MM x PU are great

my Sun Ra pheno was decent but not potent enough for me

didnt like either one of my Lav Jack phenos

I have about 40 different Bodhi strains.I have no idea what I'll run next but it'll probably be one of the Lemon G crosses and probably Chem D x SSDD.I also want to grow Eternal Sunshine.I got all males the last time i popped those


----------



## lukio (Mar 16, 2020)

some of the new stuff, new for me anyways  

Chem Kesey, Clusterfunk, Guava Wookie and Black Triangle...ummm TK x Strawberry Milk...i think...
under QB. fed canna A&B. 1.1ec


----------



## budLIFE60 (Mar 16, 2020)

Prayer Tower (indica) at day 36 of bloom coming along pretty well so far. Was my only female out of 9 seeds and the smallest plant so will definitely be running her again to get a better grow out of her.


Added a couple of GG4 clones to the pot to fill in the space that are a couple weeks behind. Should have some chem d x sunshine daydream plants getting ready to flower soon aswell


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm excited to run some Eternal Sunshine. That'll have to wait a run or so.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 17, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Im not growing any Bodhi now but my last run I did Temple of Apollo,Sun Ra,Lavender Jack,and Mothers Milk x Purple Unicorn
> 
> the Temple of Apollo and MM x PU are great
> 
> ...


Good choices, two runs ago I did Lemon Lotus and Chem D x SSDD(freebie run). Great variety of smoke came out of just those two strains. I usually run a 3-4 different strains so we have choices but only did those two and had 3 phenos from Lemon Lotus and two phenos of the Chem D cross.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 17, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Golden triangles and black triangles. Big mash up breeding.
> Pulled 7 males so far and will put males back in in 2-3wks.
> View attachment 4506077View attachment 4506078


Are those all Golden Triangles in the first pic and all BTs in the second? I'm excited to see how the HP and Appy males perform side by side with the same TK mom. This will be cool to watch.


----------



## Coalcat (Mar 17, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Im not growing any Bodhi now but my last run I did Temple of Apollo,Sun Ra,Lavender Jack,and Mothers Milk x Purple Unicorn
> 
> the Temple of Apollo and MM x PU are great
> 
> ...


Glad to hear about temple of A. I have plans to pop that this year


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 17, 2020)

lukio said:


> some of the new stuff, new for me anyways
> 
> Chem Kesey, Clusterfunk, Guava Wookie and Black Triangle...ummm TK x Strawberry Milk...i think...
> under QB. fed canna A&B. 1.1ec
> View attachment 4506424


Wow, that's a pretty canopy! So Craigson has one cool TK side by side going on with two differnt males. Now you've got Skunk Va Chem, JB Chem, and Triangle Kush side by side with the same G13HP dad. Black Triangle in both of your grows. This is good stuff... I love comparison pics and results! The fact that I'm sitting on a whole bunch of Black Triangle f2s makes this even more interesting to me. Not to mention that my Bodhi stash is overweighted toward Appy and HP crosses.


----------



## Craigson (Mar 17, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Are those all Golden Triangles in the first pic and all BTs in the second? I'm excited to see how the HP and Appy males perform side by side with the same TK mom. This will be cool to watch.


No im breeding all the GTs and BTs together for now. Flowering clones in my notill bed soon to find keeper(s). 
Will make separate f2s after


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 17, 2020)

@Craigson I'm hoping for a m/f Cindy Congo and m/f Jungle Spice. Make some f1 crosses first, circle back and f2 the Jungle Spice.


----------



## chiefer888 (Mar 17, 2020)

Craigson said:


> No im breeding all the GTs and BTs together for now. Flowering clones in my notill bed soon to find keeper(s).
> Will make separate f2s after


Are you keeping males from both and throwing them all together like a mashup? Or is it GT X BT?


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 17, 2020)

chiefer888 said:


> Are you keeping males from both and throwing them all together like a mashup? Or is it GT X BT?


Good question.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 17, 2020)

chiefer888 said:


> Are you keeping males from both and throwing them all together like a mashup? Or is it GT X BT?


I'm excited for my next run, but as soon as they're out of the dirt they'll soon to go outside unless I fab a new little room in my garage. I'm going to use my lights to grow a little food now too. Stocked up on seeds for beets, spinach, baby carrots, and several non-Iceburg lettuce's.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 17, 2020)

Victory favors the prepared. All my new Bodhi friends, I hope you're all safe and in good health!


----------



## Craigson (Mar 17, 2020)

chiefer888 said:


> Are you keeping males from both and throwing them all together like a mashup? Or is it GT X BT?


Mix of both BT and GT. Open pollination w all.
GTxGT
GTxBT
BTxBT
BTxGT


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 17, 2020)

@Craigson That's going to be a nice mix of seeds. Seriously like the prize in a Cracker Jack box!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 17, 2020)

Soul Mate pheno 3, one of about 12 top colas. The pine stench is nuts. Hints of citrus. I carried this one out of the grow room and now I smell like I have been bathing in a tub of pinesol. 2.2lbs out of a 4x4 area without CO2. Not bad.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 17, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Mix of both BT and GT. Open pollination w all.
> GTxGT
> GTxBT
> BTxBT
> BTxGT


One would think you to get a Triangle Kush pheno just like the mama. Good luck!


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 17, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4507011
> 
> Soul Mate pheno 3, one of about 12 top colas. The pine stench is nuts. Hints of citrus. I carried this one out of the grow room and now I smell like I have been bathing in a tub of pinesol. 2.2lbs out of a 4x4 area without CO2. Not bad.


Goddam that’s nice. How long did you her take?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 17, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Goddam that’s nice. How long did you her take?


I run perpetual so I honestly have no accurate answer for you there. If I had to guess I’d say 9 weeks. I’m switching over to whole room flips so I’ll have better info later. This plant is incredible though!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 17, 2020)

What can you guys tell me about using Lotus parented strains in crosses? I want to know, say if I used a Goldstar Lotus(or another Something Lotus)male on any given variety, how they react. Is there notable differences in how it would be with Something Lotus as the female? Is it all dependant on what Type of Lotus it was, or what you're crossing it to?


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 17, 2020)

I'd also like to pick your brains on how y'all collect, and Especially store collected pollen. I don't want to put in that sort of time to screw it up, not even once lol


----------



## jpdnkstr (Mar 17, 2020)

Stay healthy Bodhi fam!


----------



## steveydvee (Mar 17, 2020)

Hey Bodhi Fam! Which of these strains would you put outdoors in Southern Oregon (42° N, 121° W)?

Cluster Funk, Soul Mate, Time Bandit, Blue Sunshine, GG4 x SSDD, Hollyweed, Guava Wookie, Temple of Apollo and Sakura.

I'm thinking Guava Wookie, Sakura, and Soul Mate. Primarily because the Wookie crosses tend to finish quicker.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 17, 2020)

I've no experience with it, but I'm pretty sure I read that the GG#4 x SSDD will only perform outdoors, as indoors I think it's too finicky.


----------



## InstadovB (Mar 18, 2020)

My soulmate that came out is grade A smoke. It's stronger than any space monkey I put out. Don't smoke before having to do anything that requires an attention span. Highly recommended;what a stellar freebie. I'm kind of regretting giving my other freebie pack away. Lol. Spread the love though.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 18, 2020)

steveydvee said:


> Hey Bodhi Fam! Which of these strains would you put outdoors in Southern Oregon (42° N, 121° W)?
> 
> Cluster Funk, Soul Mate, Time Bandit, Blue Sunshine, GG4 x SSDD, Hollyweed, Guava Wookie, Temple of Apollo and Sakura.
> 
> I'm thinking Guava Wookie, Sakura, and Soul Mate. Primarily because the Wookie crosses tend to finish quicker.


GG4 x SSDD. That's what I'm going to do and I'm further north of you. I've heard that Sakura is a quick one too.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 18, 2020)

I have 24 beans of the soulmate; gonna be one helluva open pollenation


----------



## kroc (Mar 18, 2020)

yeah soulmate is solely responsible for me not getting shit done lately


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 18, 2020)

What phenos are you guys getting with the soulmates?


----------



## lukio (Mar 18, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Wow, that's a pretty canopy! So Craigson has one cool TK side by side going on with two differnt males. Now you've got Skunk Va Chem, JB Chem, and Triangle Kush side by side with the same G13HP dad. Black Triangle in both of your grows. This is good stuff... I love comparison pics and results! The fact that I'm sitting on a whole bunch of Black Triangle f2s makes this even more interesting to me. Not to mention that my Bodhi stash is overweighted toward Appy and HP crosses.


yo yeah looking forward to this run, dude, popped like 40 seeds. The TK x Strawberry Milk is just the one plant...i messed up with the testers so badly - still hurts! shes great though. Those Black Triangle F2' should be pretty sweet.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 18, 2020)

Harvested my 2nd runs from clone of space monkey and mother hashplant

Space monkey hermied this time around probably due to crazy weather but I plucked the bannanas off everyday and reached peak harvest point with zero seeds and quality buds...

Last time mothers hashplant had a small yield, this time it has a sizeable yield, above average buds very dense rocks with pleasant smelling terps covered in trichs...

Very happy with both, Ill get rid of the space monkey for one more stable as soon as I find it


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 18, 2020)

Well one tent transplant went well. Went in last night, praying this am! This one will be flipped within the week (give or take).
Left to right rear first. BG-apollo 11, dynasty-honey badger haze(new), laplata-d-tang keeper, red eye-BBIC keeper ( still deciding on this one, top shelf but 2ft plant only grams over 2oz).....


New tent transplant shock was worst I have had in least a year or 2. Coming to slowly after 5 or 6 days... got some bodhi more cowbell ogkb remix (2), laplata labs colorado clemintine (1), bodhi space monkey clone (keeper status decided after 2nd run and a good cure in 1st). Will post sad pic today or tomorrow when I have a minute... god damn transplant shock!


----------



## Peaceness (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm loving this thread! Great work! It has been around 5 years since I have done any Bodhi gear. I actually grew out one of his Mother's milk and Sunshine Daydream for a few years. Super potent stuff. Looking to grow more Bodhi gear and I really am not in the loop as far as what his best/ most current strains are. . Can anyone recommend any of his strains that are: 

1. Super strong smelling

2. Great for Sea of green 

I am looking for a plant that is dense with Zero to no side branching and that has little space between nodes and super smelly. Below are some picks of one of my Bodhi runs a few years back. Strains are Mother's Milk and Sunshine Daydream. keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 18, 2020)

Peaceness said:


> I'm loving this thread! Great work! It has been around 5 years since I have done any Bodhi gear. I actually grew out one of his Mother's milk and Sunshine Daydream for a few years. Super potent stuff. Looking to grow more Bodhi gear and I really am not in the loop as far as what his best/ most current strains are. . Can anyone recommend any of his strains that are:
> 
> 1. Super strong smelling
> 
> ...


Bodhi's Wookie strain is meant for loud flavors... I'd probably look at the wookie crosses. Not sure which one would give you the structure you want though.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 19, 2020)

Cherry Trance?? Anybody in the know about the cherry sativa side of this Bodhi strain?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 19, 2020)

Peaceness said:


> 1. Super strong smelling
> 
> 2. Great for Sea of green
> 
> I am looking for a plant that is dense with Zero to no side branching and that has little space between nodes and super smelly.


I'm trying to think of any Bodhi pics I've seen with that true single cola look and I can't come up with anything. There must be something in his current catalog somewhere. Maybe something from one of his oddball Afghanis? Anybody?

As far as stinkiness, has anybody tried out 4 Play or Neroli 91? I'd think chemdog/wookie crosses would have some real stank and hit like a hammer.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 19, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Cherry Trance?? Anybody in the know about the cherry sativa side of this Bodhi strain?


Yeah... "cherry sativa" is too vague to make me take the leap with that one and I imagine I'm not the only one... nobody ever says a peep about Cherry Trance. It might be a total sleeper that everybody's overlooking. I could definitely see myself loving a "cherry sativa", whatever its origins.

I'm wondering if there will be some sort of "clearance" on some of those strains pretty soon. They're probably getting kind of old. Maybe they'll end up on the freebie lists. The lemon diesel crosses like Lemon Penetration seem to be pretty fully ignored too.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 19, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Yeah... "cherry sativa" is too vague to make me take the leap with that one and I imagine I'm not the only one... nobody ever says a peep about Cherry Trance. It might be a total sleeper that everybody's overlooking.


Eternal Sunshine's Hawaiian Sativa is vague, but at least there's mention of the sativa's land of origin. I'm going to do some more digging I guess.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 19, 2020)

Peaceness said:


> I'm loving this thread! Great work! It has been around 5 years since I have done any Bodhi gear. I actually grew out one of his Mother's milk and Sunshine Daydream for a few years. Super potent stuff. Looking to grow more Bodhi gear and I really am not in the loop as far as what his best/ most current strains are. . Can anyone recommend any of his strains that are:
> 
> 1. Super strong smelling
> 
> ...


I don't know what level of stink it has, but I imagine DLA #12 would have pheno's with the structure you seek, if they were Lebanese dominant.


----------



## kroc (Mar 19, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> What phenos are you guys getting with the soulmates?


theres a smaller nug lavender pheno with red stems, one that stacks huge colas and is more lime green nug, and a pinesol pheno that has really nice bud to leaf ratio. they all seem to stretch quite a bit. granted these were in f2s but ive seen very similar phenos in the f1s


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 19, 2020)

budLIFE60 said:


> Prayer Tower (indica) at day 36 of bloom coming along pretty well so far. Was my only female out of 9 seeds and the smallest plant so will definitely be running her again to get a better grow out of her.


What happened with the other 8 seeds? Were they all males? Sickly plants that had to be culled? Dud seeds? I have a pack I'm planning to get to sooner than later. You've got me a little concerned... I'd feel better about the seeds if you just got horrible luck with the m/f coin flips.


----------



## Patrice22 (Mar 19, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Eternal Sunshine's Hawaiian Sativa is vague, but at least there's mention of the sativa's land of origin. I'm going to do some more digging I guess.


Much respect for Bodhi's way of doing things but I wish he'd put out a little more information.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 19, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'm trying to think of any Bodhi pics I've seen with that true single cola look and I can't come up with anything. There must be something in his current catalog somewhere. Maybe something from one of his oddball Afghanis? Anybody?
> 
> As far as stinkiness, has anybody tried out 4 Play or Neroli 91? I'd think chemdog/wookie crosses would have some real stank and hit like a hammer.


All of his wookie crosses have given me at least one great yielding tight node plant. My Granola Funk cut looks just like the Dave’s cut you see on IG, but mine is a little tighter and more frosty. My soul Mate is the same way.

Cherry and Lemon Lotus all produce fat and stacked colas the size of my forearm. Huge yields but slow finishers.

Hashplant crosses seem to be the most challenging in terms of structure and yield. They have also been super male heavy for me. I have had one keeper out of 20 popped seeds, 15 males. The keeper is stellar though. Worth the hunt.

So yeah.. I wouldn’t write off any cross. The genetics are so varied that if you search enough you will likely find the pheno you are looking for.

If you are popping multiple packs and aren’t finding high yielding, resinous, packed colas at least once per pack, I’d really question if the grower has all variables dialed in.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 19, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> *If you are popping multiple packs and aren’t finding high yielding, resinous, packed colas at least once per pack, I’d really question if the grower has all variables dialed in.*


I think this needs to be restated...


----------



## bythekasiz (Mar 19, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Yeah... "cherry sativa" is too vague to make me take the leap with that one and I imagine I'm not the only one... nobody ever says a peep about Cherry Trance. It might be a total sleeper that everybody's overlooking. I could definitely see myself loving a "cherry sativa", whatever its origins.
> 
> I'm wondering if there will be some sort of "clearance" on some of those strains pretty soon. They're probably getting kind of old. Maybe they'll end up on the freebie lists. The lemon diesel crosses like Lemon Penetration seem to be pretty fully ignored too.


Cherry trance has the sweetest cherry koolaid flavor and a very nice daytime or wake up alert energizing high.
I got a nice keeper out of the cherry trance x 88ghp testers a few rounds ago. It’s all cherry in this one although I held on to the hp leaner for awhile, the cherry leaner is super fast in veg and I’m gonna keep around for awhile.
Cannaexotics did a limited drop collab with Bodhis cherry trance a while back. Cannaexotics mentioned he met Bodhi at an event and Bodhi shared the cherry trance with him and it was a very electric sativa that he was excited about.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 19, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Cherry trance has the sweetest cherry koolaid flavor and a very nice daytime or wake up alert energizing high.
> I got a nice keeper out of the cherry trance x 88ghp testers a few rounds ago. It’s all cherry in this one although I held on to the hp leaner for awhile, the cherry leaner is super fast in veg and I’m gonna keep around for awhile.
> Cannaexotics did a limited drop collab with Bodhis cherry trance a while back. Cannaexotics mentioned he met Bodhi at an event and Bodhi shared the cherry trance with him and it was a very electric sativa that he was excited about.


Thanks for the info! It does indeed sound like something I'd like. Do you know anything about the "Cherry O" mother plant? Just some mystery sativa?


----------



## bythekasiz (Mar 19, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Thanks for the info! It does indeed sound like something I'd like. Do you know anything about the "Cherry O" mother plant? Just some mystery sativa?


No problem and I couldn’t find anything more on the Cherry O either when I was looking it up. I do think it could be a great matchup with that wookie.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 19, 2020)

These were a tad unhappy so I said f it and threw em in new set up anyway. Front left an rear right are more cowbell ogkb remix, rear left is a space monkey(from last run), front right is a laplata colorado clemintine. Going to give them a week or 2 to straighten out a bit and flip. If I flip bed in next few days it will put them week or 2 apart the way I intended to do it originally.

After transplant and straight tea (normally 50/50 water to tea)(kelp and castings) shit went all fucked up but they seem to be coming back slow. I think I can straighten them out. What say you bodhi family?

These plants were under a 315cmh up until few days ago. (Same day as transplant) in this pic the hlg 600h is dimmed as low as it will go without shutting off. I realize some of my problem may stem from new light (not sure yet). I'm going to give them a few days and see what's up and keep the wattage down. Environment is on point and was the most easy time I have ever had getting dialed EVER! As weather changes we will see if it stays that way. Running the ac infinity inline with temp/rh control. Thus is the worst transplant I have had in years!. Transplant Into the bed (other tent) plants never stopped growing! Got me stumped for sure.... I hope to figure it out soon.

Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 19, 2020)

Not the best or worst prob but this is a few space monkey buds from one trimmed jar. I'm very unsure how to feel about this one.... giving it another go due to not having a 4th plant of ample size for new tent so the clone I had went in.(above) hope I can do better maybe. Very skunky earthy taste and smell. 2 smells I dont find together often. More time and a cure is needed. Pulled at 9+. Def not at all what I was expecting for the one female I have got from 9 seeds lol. It deserves another go right? Yield was a minimum 7oz without weighing it. Could be 8+ but I still got trimming to do and wont speak out of line. Safe 7 for sure. 4 half gallon jars non trimmed but stuffed. Mid to little trim

Also if I were to pop a few of the the 9 or so SSDD seeds I have left. What are the chances of finding a good yielding pheno? I only had males 3 for 3 last time I ran them. I hope for a keeper in the remaining 9. The pheno discussions here, are they good yielders? The butter and wizard hat pheno of my memory is right?

Thanks and happy growing bodhi family!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Mar 19, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> GG4 x SSDD. That's what I'm going to do and I'm further north of you. I've heard that Sakura is a quick one too.


I'm running some Field Trip this season as well... a buddy swears by it. He says the only shitty pheno's outdoors are the males!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 20, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well one tent transplant went well. Went in last night, praying this am! This one will be flipped within the week (give or take).
> Left to right rear first. BG-apollo 11, dynasty-honey badger haze(new), laplata-d-tang keeper, red eye-BBIC keeper ( still deciding on this one, top shelf but 2ft plant only grams over 2oz).....
> View attachment 4507886
> 
> New tent transplant shock was worst I have had in least a year or 2. Coming to slowly after 5 or 6 days... got some bodhi more cowbell ogkb remix (2), laplata labs colorado clemintine (1), bodhi space monkey clone (keeper status decided after 2nd run and a good cure in 1st). Will post sad pic today or tomorrow when I have a minute... god damn transplant shock!


Love the look of this pic. Nice work.


----------



## bythekasiz (Mar 20, 2020)

i was bored and most of the garden is always Bodhi. The last 4 pics are 2 crosses i made. Stay safe in these crazy times RIU Fam! Happy Growing


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 20, 2020)

Confirmed a strawberry sunshine female in here today! Possibly two.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 20, 2020)

Mother's Milk #31 x PU F3 #1 tester. Cola shot on day 44 from flip


Cheers


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 20, 2020)

Took down the tiger melon x ssdd last night @70 days from flip. Found a very obvious nanner @ day 68 and one more the next day. Buds closest to the lights foxtailed like crazy even though they were a good distance away, white pistils til the end only on those buds. All other pistils died back very quickly over the course of a week. 



Mother's hashplant nug


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 20, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Took down the tiger melon x ssdd last night @70 days from flip. Found a very obvious nanner @ day 68 and one more the next day. Buds closest to the lights foxtailed like crazy even though they were a good distance away, white pistils til the end only on those buds. All other pistils died back very quickly over the course of a week.
> View attachment 4509368
> View attachment 4509369
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Nu-Be (Mar 20, 2020)

Took down the Triangle Kush x Iraqi testers early last week. Day 70.

Group shot, phenos 1 - 2 - 4 - 6 - 7:



Same lineup after a haircut. Tallest was right at 5ft from the floor.



A pic or two of each.

#1 had good full calyxes, great frost, nice color up top:



#2 is leafy and a little loose, but 100% the stickiest of the icky:





#4 looks like a lotus:





#6 is a chunky monkey:





#7 has those sexy tan lines:



They didn't change much in the last week, so all the notes in my last post remain. Gonna spread some clones around to friends locally once things calm down. These deserve to be re-run under better lighting than I can provide. Smoke report in a few weeks of #jarlife.

 to all.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 20, 2020)

Excellent job everyone past page or 2. To many to list amazing work from amazing growers! There is so much healthy competition in this thread it's simply amazing and pushes us all to be better growers! Very impressed! The poor bastaed who started this thread dont know what he is missing! Hands down best thread and prob misy live on RIU!

Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 20, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Love the look of this pic. Nice work.


 I appreciate that. Nice work yourself. Confirmed perfect!


----------



## Peaceness (Mar 20, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Bodhi's Wookie strain is meant for loud flavors... I'd probably look at the wookie crosses. Not sure which one would give you the structure you want though.



Thanks! I will look into the wookie crosses and see what I come up with. Will post grow pics here when it happens!


----------



## budLIFE60 (Mar 20, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> What happened with the other 8 seeds? Were they all males? Sickly plants that had to be culled? Dud seeds? I have a pack I'm planning to get to sooner than later. You've got me a little concerned... I'd feel better about the seeds if you just got horrible luck with the m/f coin flips.


Yes that was exactly it, 1 out of the 9 seeds I popped were female. Just the luck of the draw. All the plants grew really well actually, I almost kept some of the males but didnt have any space in the garden. The only female was the runt of the pack.

Here she is at day 40... could be a keeper, we'll see


Chem d x sunshine daydream showing some nice vigor in veg! Looks like 4 out of 9 are female. Waiting 1 more week to be positive before I cull any more males. 

Happy growing everyone, stay safe out there!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 20, 2020)

budLIFE60 said:


> Yes that was exactly it, 1 out of the 9 seeds I popped were female. Just the luck of the draw. All the plants grew really well actually, I almost kept some of the males but didnt have any space in the garden. The only female was the runt of the pack.


Wow...that's just brutally bad luck if things are truly 50-50 coin flips. It makes you wonder if that mother just produced more males for some reason or another. I don't really know the science behind that. I wonder if I'll get more males in my pack too. We'll see.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 20, 2020)

My understanding is that it's largely dependant on soil ph as m/f seedlings are neither until tasting the soil.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Mar 20, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Wow...that's just brutally bad luck if things are truly 50-50 coin flips. It makes you wonder if that mother just produced more males for some reason or another. I don't really know the science behind that. I wonder if I'll get more males in my pack too. We'll see.


For sure, it's hard to say without popping more seeds. Sometimes I feel it's just the luck of the packing. Picking out 12 seeds per pack out of thousands not all of them are gonna be 50/50 male/female ‍


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 20, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> My understanding is that it's largely dependant on soil ph as m/f seedlings are neither until tasting the soil.


Not true, the sex is established when the alleles are paired!
It’s also genetically feasible to have a trait of more female or more male offspring.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 20, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Not true, the sex is established when the alleles are paired!
> It’s also genetically feasible to have a trait of more female or more male offspring.


Thank you. I was unaware, and I'm glad to know better.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 20, 2020)

budLIFE60 said:


> Yes that was exactly it, 1 out of the 9 seeds I popped were female. Just the luck of the draw. All the plants grew really well actually, I almost kept some of the males but didnt have any space in the garden. The only female was the runt of the pack.
> 
> Here she is at day 40... could be a keeper, we'll see
> View attachment 4509538
> ...



Love the set up man. Looks like we would get along well and our growing style looks to be similar. What we running here. GR 30 gallon? Is soil coots or a variant of it? Looks like you have your shit on lock. Look forward to updates on the fire you will produce!

Happy growing!


----------



## crownpoodle (Mar 20, 2020)

Ordered my 1st Bodhi seeds today. I couldn't possibly be short on seeds where I needed them. I'm sure that's understood here. I just got tired of seeing you folks getting excited about his stuff and I didn't have any. Here's what's coming.
More Cowbell, Prayer Tower Indica (GG#4xSSDD, freebie)


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 21, 2020)

crownpoodle said:


> Ordered my 1st Bodhi seeds today. I couldn't possibly be short on seeds where I needed them. I'm sure that's understood here. I just got tired of seeing you folks getting excited about his stuff and I didn't have any. Here's what's coming.
> More Cowbell, Prayer Tower Indica (GG#4xSSDD, freebie)


The Bodhi fever continues to spread too! Catch it!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'm trying to think of any Bodhi pics I've seen with that true single cola look and I can't come up with anything. There must be something in his current catalog somewhere. Maybe something from one of his oddball Afghanis? Anybody?
> 
> As far as stinkiness, has anybody tried out 4 Play or Neroli 91? I'd think chemdog/wookie crosses would have some real stank and hit like a hammer.


I've had a few 88g13hp crosses that were single cola type growth.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 21, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> i was bored and most of the garden is always Bodhi. The last 4 pics are 2 crosses i made. Stay safe in these crazy times RIU Fam! Happy Growing


That hells angels daydream....looks identical to the ones I grew, that is a special plant right there. It’s an easy crowd pleaser and a fantastic smoke. Potency, flavor, everything, all boxes ticked. Hold on to that baby! It’s the dad of my Devil Womern, which I grow now cause I am dumb and lost my HASSDD


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 21, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Not the best or worst prob but this is a few space monkey buds from one trimmed jar. I'm very unsure how to feel about this one.... giving it another go due to not having a 4th plant of ample size for new tent so the clone I had went in.(above) hope I can do better maybe. Very skunky earthy taste and smell. 2 smells I dont find together often. More time and a cure is needed. Pulled at 9+. Def not at all what I was expecting for the one female I have got from 9 seeds lol. It deserves another go right? Yield was a minimum 7oz without weighing it. Could be 8+ but I still got trimming to do and wont speak out of line. Safe 7 for sure. 4 half gallon jars non trimmed but stuffed. Mid to little trimView attachment 4508662
> 
> Also if I were to pop a few of the the 9 or so SSDD seeds I have left. What are the chances of finding a good yielding pheno? I only had males 3 for 3 last time I ran them. I hope for a keeper in the remaining 9. The pheno discussions here, are they good yielders? The butter and wizard hat pheno of my memory is right?
> 
> Thanks and happy growing bodhi family!


My SSDD 1 was a small plant, but awesome smoke. butter/blueberry/cream/bubba. I have a second one in veg that looks to be a good, busy yielder. I'll throw up a pic after I defoliate some today (going to put in flower soon). I've only popped 2 and got 2 females.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 21, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I've had a few 88g13hp crosses that were single cola type growth.


My dank sinatra doesn't want to branch out for shit. I'm going to keep topping it as it seems to respond well. Going to be a low yielder


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 21, 2020)

I will most likely thin these out prior to or around sexing, looking for traits in veg I'm after. Some new some old all from seed. Lots of topping this round in veg I plan on.

Dynasty- cherry vanilla cookies/ gsc x ms universe #10, salmon river og/ bubba kush x blue heron (2) each

Laplata labs- live long and prosper/ co bubba kush x lemon alien (2)

Bodhi- clusterfunk/ chem 91 jb x 88g13hp, phone home/ tk x wookie 15.. was supposed to be healing HP but the women talked me into phone home. (2) each on these as well.

I need to up my bodhi stock a bit so I can do a full bodhi run. I pray that I can find a red/purple pheno of CF I lost. She was the one that got away. Silver mountain had some true keepers as well. Time to re acquire them.. and keep them this time, I have learned from being lazy!

I have had very stable plants imo from seeds produced organic going into organic
Soil. No idea if there is any truth to this. Bodhi seeds and cvc from dynasty hit the towel at midnight this am. All have cracked with small root. Leaving in the towel for another day then direct to soil. Let the strongest survive. I have been talking now it's time to act. Shits hit the towel we will see what I get to play with... fyi seeds all bout 2.5-3 years old. Crack in under 24hr, not bad not bad. Rest by morning I assume. 

Some fire below from recent harvest! This gal getting another run before I decide on status.
Better pic when I have time. Will post a pic of all that came down as of late. All very very quality. Happy growing bodhi family!


----------



## Craigson (Mar 21, 2020)

Skunk91 f2 70days chop


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Mar 21, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Skunk91 f2 70days chop
> View attachment 4510307View attachment 4510308


That bud looks fantastic man. Good job


----------



## Craigson (Mar 21, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> That bud looks fantastic man. Good job


Thanks buddy. This f2 tastes like fruit loops cereal hahha


----------



## Pendragon (Mar 22, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Thanks buddy. This f2 tastes like fruit loops cereal hahha


Craigson,

I still have 4 Skunk91 seeds from Bohdi. 
Skunk 91 Seeds or clones from seeds all hermied on me. Tried hydro and organic soil indoors both hermied. Outdoors she was a stinky champ to grow and did not hermie.
Bohdi warned me it might happen. I would love to plant the remaining seeds indoors. Any suggestions or guidance ? 
( my environment is dialled in) 

Thx


----------



## budLIFE60 (Mar 22, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Love the set up man. Looks like we would get along well and our growing style looks to be similar. What we running here. GR 30 gallon? Is soil coots or a variant of it? Looks like you have your shit on lock. Look forward to updates on the fire you will produce!
> 
> Happy growing!


Thanks man, really loving the no-til growing style! I'm running 45 gallon GR pots here with coots mix and some extra added goodies, em1, kashi blend, rootwise combo, coconut and aloe powder to name a few... been making alot of changes around in the garden!

Really enjoy your set up and growing too. Your Space Monkey looks like it turned out  I'm just finishing up the last bud of mine and its some good smoke


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 22, 2020)

budLIFE60 said:


> Thanks man, really loving the no-til growing style! I'm running 45 gallon GR pots here with coots mix and some extra added goodies, em1, kashi blend, rootwise combo, coconut and aloe powder to name a few... been making alot of changes around in the garden!
> 
> Really enjoy your set up and growing too. Your Space Monkey looks like it turned out  I'm just finishing up the last bud of mine and its some good smoke



Ya it came out ok. I'm running it again to see what I can make of it. Not wasting my time with shit. Prob 100-300 "elites" in my seed stash I just need to hunt em out.

Sounds like we are on the same page. Em1 or photosynthesis plus, aloe vera and coconut powder, gro kashi, therm x 70, agsil 16 (reccomend if you dont use), malted barley etc. I also use Neptune's fish hydro. for a boost in veg before moving to flower. Between that and a cup of minrals the #3 pots dont get tired to quick.

In my new tent I'm trying to run 15 gallon no till in the GR los pots. May throw a smaller pot as well to see what happens if there is room. My bed is on run 4 or 5 and getting better and better. I also want to (same recycled mix) explore the sip route as well. 4 earth box's per 5x5. One thing I have learned is a 4x4 bed with peat, pumice and compost is not light. Bet its 800lbs or more. Cant make up my mind. Watching others like yourself who have there shit together as well helps give me new ideas to implement in my own room.

I'm going to be in trimming hell for a bit... still got 6 half gallon jars to go and 2 plants still hanging! 

The sour d on the right hanging may hit 8oz. Coat hangers still sagging after 7 days dry (this pic, one hanger missing). 4 hangers FULL. My d tang hits around +/- 8oz on 4 hangers at time of jarring for cure.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Mar 22, 2020)

Jamaican Hashplant waking up on day 51.

The smell has shifted some to being more of a tropical fruit and hash thing.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 22, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> View attachment 4510936
> Jamaican Hashplant waking up on day 51.
> 
> The smell has shifted some to being more of a tropical fruit and hash thing.


Where can I find this line please?


----------



## Blueberry bref (Mar 22, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Where can I find this line please?


JHPx88g13 comes and goes as a freebie. I picked my pack up at glg early last year.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 22, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> JHPx88g13 comes and goes as a freebie. I picked my pack up at glg early last year.


Thanks. I'll be looking for it. I find it funny, to me, the gems are often in the freebies list.
I really enjoy the Goldstar x Snow Lotus freebies I got.


----------



## legalcanada (Mar 22, 2020)

growing atm oldschool hindu kush .. might pop some afkanistan x talk of kabul in a week or 2


----------



## Craigson (Mar 22, 2020)

Pendragon said:


> Craigson,
> 
> I still have 4 Skunk91 seeds from Bohdi.
> Skunk 91 Seeds or clones from seeds all hermied on me. Tried hydro and organic soil indoors both hermied. Outdoors she was a stinky champ to grow and did not hermie.
> ...


What lights did u run em under before? 
my last run here they threw nanners under my hps but the temps were also hitting 30C as I had my a/c off for the winter. 
runs last sunmer w a/c they didnt herm and I had another cpl ppl run my f1 without herming


----------



## legalcanada (Mar 22, 2020)

Craigson said:


> I had another cpl ppl run my f1 without herming


i was a little skeptical of running them but that's reassuring to hear


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 22, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> My dank sinatra doesn't want to branch out for shit. I'm going to keep topping it as it seems to respond well. Going to be a low yielder



I just smoked a cartridge of Dank Sinatra at a buddies. I got a bunch of seed packs of these so was super thrilled to see it in his selection of cartridges. We had smoked a bunch of different ones at this point and I had been rollin OGKB x Cherry Pie joints. I toldem that was supposed to be a good stone and I wanted to try it. Awesome taste very slight sort of sweet grape in back ground with the main taste being too complex and different to describe honestly. Just a dank taste. It was funny cuz he had no idea what it was or any really knowledge but after a large toke and a minute he turned and said "damn that cut through everything I am really stoned". It really did too. Now off topic his Sunset Sherbert catridge was fuckin amazing too. Def real deal carts. The maker was Globe. Out of ten carts these guys really stuck out. Still need to sample the Grape God though.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Mar 22, 2020)

tdavidson001 said:


> so I got my package from The Seed Source and went to germinate Spirit Train and found this after opening purple package. first time ordering from them and last. paid 20$ shipping and stuffed everything in small bubble wrap envelope! use a box!


Seriously Bodhi is one of my all time favorite breeders with some of the best strains out there..but it's time to use crush proof packaging like 99.9% of everyone else today.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 22, 2020)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> Seriously Bodhi is one of my all time favorite breeders with some of the best strains out there..but it's time to use crush proof packaging like 99.9% of everyone else today.



This^^^ somthing along with dynasty etc. That being said if my shit gets crushed great lake genetics or james bean fix shit.... so there is that... I'm comfortable where I buy. No better piece of mind than that imo!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Mar 22, 2020)

Pendragon said:


> Craigson,
> 
> I still have 4 Skunk91 seeds from Bohdi.
> Skunk 91 Seeds or clones from seeds all hermied on me. Tried hydro and organic soil indoors both hermied. Outdoors she was a stinky champ to grow and did not hermie.
> ...


My advice... run them outdoors and single-branch pollinate F2's then spread the love one pack at a time!


----------



## budLIFE60 (Mar 22, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Ya it came out ok. I'm running it again to see what I can make of it. Not wasting my time with shit. Prob 100-300 "elites" in my seed stash I just need to hunt em out.
> 
> Sounds like we are on the same page. Em1 or photosynthesis plus, aloe vera and coconut powder, gro kashi, therm x 70, agsil 16 (reccomend if you dont use), malted barley etc. I also use Neptune's fish hydro. for a boost in veg before moving to flower. Between that and a cup of minrals the #3 pots dont get tired to quick.
> 
> ...


I've used just about all those besides the Neptune fish hydro. Great stuff. I'm excited to see how each cycle continues to get better and better after each round as the soil web develops more. Probably the other best move for me was switching from hps to Timber cob led lights.

Yeah, I thought about doing the raised beds like yours but the mobility of them stopped me. The 45 gal pots were the biggest I could get that would still fit through the door from veg to flower  I've done quite a few rounds with sip pots and the work great, especially the earthboxes. Can get pricey buying those but they are well worth it imo.

Thought about making one of my large los pots into a sip container with a couple inches of rock on the bottom and use coco as the wick. I could set that in a tray and bottom feed and put some plastic over the top of the pot, around the stem to hold in the moisture. Bet it would work out pretty well actually...


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 22, 2020)

rikdabrick said:


> I'd go with 4 days after, but it's really splitting hairs. Nobody would be able to tell the difference in buds that were harvested 4 days apart IMO, but I'd let buds go longer than shorter in that kind of time frame


I tend to enjoy the buzz from something that's a little less in the amber zone...say 30% so I'd go with the early pic. However, you guys all have such spot-on techniques, I'm outclassed. It's a blessing just to listen sometimes, without interjection.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 22, 2020)

I just realized, while looking at old comments, I comment lol
I've smoked waaay to much this evening.


----------



## Pendragon (Mar 23, 2020)

Craigson said:


> What lights did u run em under before?
> my last run here they threw nanners under my hps but the temps were also hitting 30C as I had my a/c off for the winter.
> runs last sunmer w a/c they didnt herm and I had another cpl ppl run my f1 without herming


Craigson, 

Maybe I should make some f1 with them ?
Simple fix for a great strain. 
That will be the plan. 
Will keep you posted.
Thx. 

4 x 8 table
Grodan cubes DTW
2 PL DE Hps 
CO2 
Sealed room with filtered air exchange when lights off
25. - 27C
40 rH lights off
60 - 70 rH lights on


----------



## Pendragon (Mar 23, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> My advice... run them outdoors and single-branch pollinate F2's then spread the love one pack at a time!


Done f1 on the way this summer / fall
I will gladly share.
Weed not greed.


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 23, 2020)

A couple of Soulmate males I might use for f2’s and crosses.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 23, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> A couple of Soulmate males I might use for f2’s and crosses.


Purple balls and a huge hog


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 23, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I just smoked a cartridge of Dank Sinatra at a buddies. I got a bunch of seed packs of these so was super thrilled to see it in his selection of cartridges. We had smoked a bunch of different ones at this point and I had been rollin OGKB x Cherry Pie joints. I toldem that was supposed to be a good stone and I wanted to try it. Awesome taste very slight sort of sweet grape in back ground with the main taste being too complex and different to describe honestly. Just a dank taste. It was funny cuz he had no idea what it was or any really knowledge but after a large toke and a minute he turned and said "damn that cut through everything I am really stoned". It really did too. Now off topic his Sunset Sherbert catridge was fuckin amazing too. Def real deal carts. The maker was Globe. Out of ten carts these guys really stuck out. Still need to sample the Grape God though.


awesome. I may have reversed a dank sinatra female. I'm gonna let it go in my flower tent. It's a tiny branch in a cup of h2o, that has balls after originally having a few hairs. everything else i tried to reverse (CS) looks 50/50 and garbage. Going to collect some pollen and even let "her" bust on the SSDD. I have more dank sinatra coming. will spread them.


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 24, 2020)

Here's a shot of some Strawberry Goji at 66 days. This plant put out a lot of frost for a little tester and has a nice strawberry syrup smell and taste. Going to run her again soon she is a standout in the strawberry showdown. 



Here's the top of a Kandahar Afghan from Nierika. This plant was flowered in a 1 gallon pot and was a bad looking clone that I just threw in the pot to flower. Super rock hard nugs here that knock me down pretty quick. Smells like an old wet sock. Tastes a little tangy. Bulletproof easy to grow plant.


----------



## jp68 (Mar 24, 2020)

Got 6 girls out of my Nigerian probe pack. Excited to get a good look at whats there and hopefully find a 9 to 10 wk pheno


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 24, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Got 6 girls out of my Nigerian probe pack. Excited to get a good look at whats there and hopefully find a 9 to 10 wk pheno


This guy is super jealous lol


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Mar 24, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Here's a shot of some Strawberry Goji at 66 days. This plant put out a lot of frost for a little tester and has a nice strawberry syrup smell and taste. Going to run her again soon she is a standout in the strawberry showdown.
> 
> View attachment 4512433
> 
> ...


The strawberry goji sounds delicious! Nice shots and tasty looking plants!


----------



## Snoopy808 (Mar 24, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Got 6 girls out of my Nigerian probe pack. Excited to get a good look at whats there and hopefully find a 9 to 10 wk pheno


I grew bodhi Nigerian last year made seed and have cuts from best plant for this year. They were done before Halloween, no PM! Very little bud rot. Two phenos purple and green. Skunky fuely earthy nose and taste.
I sprouted a few of his Oaxacans as a mountain bush grow project this year.


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Mar 24, 2020)

BBHP F2 Chopped day 68..





full plant..





Sunshine Daydream..started off with very candied berry smell, developed into more musky sour..


----------



## loco41 (Mar 24, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Ya it came out ok. I'm running it again to see what I can make of it. Not wasting my time with shit. Prob 100-300 "elites" in my seed stash I just need to hunt em out.
> 
> Sounds like we are on the same page. Em1 or photosynthesis plus, aloe vera and coconut powder, gro kashi, therm x 70, agsil 16 (reccomend if you dont use), malted barley etc. I also use Neptune's fish hydro. for a boost in veg before moving to flower. Between that and a cup of minrals the #3 pots dont get tired to quick.
> 
> ...





budLIFE60 said:


> I've used just about all those besides the Neptune fish hydro. Great stuff. I'm excited to see how each cycle continues to get better and better after each round as the soil web develops more. Probably the other best move for me was switching from hps to Timber cob led lights.
> 
> Yeah, I thought about doing the raised beds like yours but the mobility of them stopped me. The 45 gal pots were the biggest I could get that would still fit through the door from veg to flower  I've done quite a few rounds with sip pots and the work great, especially the earthboxes. Can get pricey buying those but they are well worth it imo.
> 
> Thought about making one of my large los pots into a sip container with a couple inches of rock on the bottom and use coco as the wick. I could set that in a tray and bottom feed and put some plastic over the top of the pot, around the stem to hold in the moisture. Bet it would work out pretty well actually...


Really wish I had the space to mess around with my soil mixes like you guys. Thanks for posting up about your methods. I love the simplicity but also enjoy having the endless approaches to these organic soils. My mix is similar to coots mix, with some tweaks along the way, but i always re ammend/mix and let sit for a little bit after i grow something in them. using small pots, so no til isn't an option for me right now.

sorry if I missed it somewhere, but mind sharing what lights you are using?

some more cowbell pics at 42 days from flip.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 24, 2020)

Goji f2 keeper cut. Used the pinesoul cut for the mom. This one has the attributes of the mom with the added sour berry lingering mouthfeel.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm feeling like I need a second job to support my seed buying habit, and I just got back to working 1 job as it is. I've spent about $400 since Valentines day(4 orders), and just committed to another singular $400 order.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 25, 2020)

The girlfriend says I can't shop the 4/20 sales now.


----------



## JHashmore (Mar 25, 2020)

Gives you more time to grow them! At some point you gotta slow down and explore what you've got. Don't let FOMO overtake you.

Here are some deeper flower pics of the Lemon G X OMG approx week 6-7. They are in one gallon pots with organic soil, very little top dressing and maybe a couple of EWC teas since it's been flowering. Even with fairly little input they are showing slight burn so this is a pretty low needs plant I'd say, maybe outdoor ready. This soil I am using is too hot for seedlings though so maybe it's just more powerful than I anticipated.

It has been no worries for me so far and is the most robust plant going of the crop, you can see how the bud will probably be pretty airy but not in a wispy way, like a pinecone way, because it looks quite stacked compared to the SSDD (Which does have an absolute fur coat on in comparison to the Lemon G x OMG) that is growing with her on the same timeline. 

Very sweet smelling, bright and pervasive, sweet and delicate lemon not really forceful lemon but it's got some time coming still.I just pollinated it with a Lemong x omg male in some sort of hilarious hail mary attempt once I realized I should probably have done it because she is impressing me. The lowers are far enough behind, who knows.

You can get a general idea of structure, this structure is similar to some of the cherry queen I grew and subsequent plants I grew from CQ offspring. The Bud formation is different than I remember, these are foxtailing a little bit which is new. The other one I have vegging is similar, but perhaps tighter.



Everyone be safe and love each other.


----------



## YardG (Mar 25, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> The girlfriend says I can't shop the 4/20 sales now.


I managed to hold out through this sale period with the idea I might pick up some more beans during the 4/20 sale, we'll see how that goes.

Nice to see that Lemon Ghani, that was one I picked up and hope to run... eventually.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 25, 2020)

@JHashmore I do need to slow down and explore them, but I encountered deals on stuff I had been seeking for ages. Now, I can slow it down...a little. 

@YardG If there's any super-cool Bodhi drop at GLG, I may get a little more, but I've got plenty to go through now, f1 crosses to try, and f2's to make of stuff I'll likely never find again.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 25, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm feeling like I need a second job to support my seed buying habit, and I just got back to working 1 job as it is. I've spent about $400 since Valentines day(4 orders), and just committed to another singular $400 order.


seed buying is a real addiction

Ive spent maybe $1500 just in the last week

I cant seem to go more than a week without buying seeds 

every time I tell myself this is the last purchase I end up buying something else only a few days later...and I never just buy 1 pack.Its usually 4 packs minimum

I got an order being delivered today,another one tomorrow,and Im currently contemplating getting a couple packs from the new Exotic Genetix drop 

I need help


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 25, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> seed buying is a real addiction
> 
> Ive spent maybe $1500 just in the last week
> 
> ...


My recent buy was Snowhigh gear.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 25, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> seed buying is a real addiction
> 
> Ive spent maybe $1500 just in the last week
> 
> ...


Buying seeds is a ton of fun.
Unless you like collecting seeds like baseball cards, something to be coveted and traded based on rarity and price. Maybe, try forcing yourself to grow your seeds, before allowing youself to buy more.

Personally, after growing out a broad spectrum of different strains and crosses, I feel like I've experienced what most of the crosses available have to offer.
I've shifted from buying $5000 seeds a year to less than a $1000 and of those $1000 most were more high dollar packs of things I hadn't explored.


----------



## JHashmore (Mar 25, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Buying seeds is a ton of fun.
> Unless you like collecting seeds like baseball cards, something to be coveted and traded based on rarity and price. Maybe, try forcing yourself to grow your seeds, before allowing youself to buy more.
> 
> Personally, after growing out a broad spectrum of different strains and crosses, I feel like I've experienced what most of the crosses available have to offer.
> I've shifted from buying $5000 seeds a year to less than a $1000 and of those $1000 most were more high dollar packs of things I hadn't explored.


When I was a kid my friends dad would only buy us a new SNES game (Before I had one too) once we showed him the ending credits of the last one he bought.

Most of the crosses are derived from the same high level landrace or commercial worked strains. Once you start making seeds for yourself you may think the hording to be a bit foolish. There is a lot of marketing and hype building that goes into triggering that seed desire in us all. I'm sure many people are finding sidelines that conveniently pay for the habit though. Build your stable and know when to slow down, have fun!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 25, 2020)

Have not been here in a day or 2 so I'm sorry if this is a repeat etc. @CopaGenetics congrats on dc seed exchange. I got the email! Very happy for you! Looks fantastic!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 25, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Have not been here in a day or 2 so I'm sorry if this is a repeat etc. @CopaGenetics congrats on dc seed exchange. I got the email! Very happy for you! Looks fantastic!


Yes sir, @CopaGenetics congratulations indeed!


----------



## Houstini (Mar 25, 2020)

JHashmore said:


> When I was a kid my friends dad would only buy us a new SNES game (Before I had one too) once we showed him the ending credits of the last one he bought.
> 
> Most of the crosses are derived from the same high level landrace or commercial worked strains. Once you start making seeds for yourself you may think the hording to be a bit foolish. There is a lot of marketing and hype building that goes into triggering that seed desire in us all. I'm sure many people are finding sidelines that conveniently pay for the habit though. Build your stable and know when to slow down, have fun!


true. I have groups that I have planned for a long time that will produce excellent crosses. Along with the random f2 along the way I’ve got more than enough to keep me busy for an eternity. That being said I get distracted by shiny objects, especially if they fit into one of those future projects.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Mar 25, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Yes sir, @CopaGenetics congratulations indeed!


Thanks guys!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 25, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Thanks guys!


 You deserve it man. We know your beans will carry the same vibe as bodhi do! Shit looks fire for sure. I will be looking into a pack at some point and documenting here. Very very cool! Congrats were in order.

It was a happy day today.

BAS order

Minrals and ammendments (coot), kashi, em1, some extra 1 and 3 gallon GR los pots

Uncle Jim's 

6000 (for now) red wigglers to get my bin going again. Very excited. Coots recipe for castings (close to soil) has been a god send and I have noticed a substantial difference without my castings and just using malibu
compost. Will need more malted barley and kashi soon. Turns to worm food rather quick but makes unreal product in the end. If you run a bin look into coots method and I promise you wont regret it. This is why he said other compost will work but if you dont have my castings you dont have my soil mix... And he means it...

Happy growing bodhi family!


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 25, 2020)

Got a link to coots method? I have a worm bin for 6 years, i was about to give it to my sister, tired of collecting lettuce for them


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 26, 2020)

A cola shot of each of the three Mother's Milk #31 x PU F3 testers at day 49 from flip
#1


#3


#5 


Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 26, 2020)

Also a random shot of Gorilla Ghani #3 AKA Koko 


Cheers


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 26, 2020)

Looks like Bodhi's PU is really purple, thats always nice!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 26, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Looks like Bodhi's PU is really purple, thats always nice!


It sure is. And it produces total beasts of plants even under far less then optimal conditions. 


Cheers


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 26, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> A cola shot of each of the three Mother's Milk #31 x PU F3 testers at day 49 from flip
> #1
> View attachment 4514468
> 
> ...


This is my favorite smoke from my last round when i flowered out 15 different strains from various breeders 

its a great wake & bake smoke...I smoke a bowl every morning


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 26, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> This is my favorite smoke from my last round when i flowered out 15 different strains from various breeders
> 
> its a great wake & bake smoke...I smoke a bowl every morning


I felt the same way about the Skywalker x PU F3 I ran last tester round. Those plants gave copious amounts of great herb. These ones are already showing the same great yield so I am really hoping for the quality to be there as well.

Cheers


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 26, 2020)

Sorry if I’ve missed it, but has the PU f3 Ben released or is it still in testing?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 26, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Sorry if I’ve missed it, but has the PU f3 Ben released or is it still in testing?


I believe Skywalker x PU F3 has been released under Smelly or Stinky unicorn or something. 
I have had both as testers.
I highly recommend any PU F3 cross at this point.

Cheers


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 26, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> I believe Skywalker x PU F3 has been released under Smelly or Stinky unicorn or something.
> I have had both as testers.
> I highly recommend any PU F3 cross at this point.
> 
> Cheers


I managed to snag a stinky unicorn, pillow book, and Strawberry Unicorn; I'm excited to let the ponies out of the stable so to speak!


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 26, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> I believe Skywalker x PU F3 has been released under Smelly or Stinky unicorn or something.
> I have had both as testers.
> I highly recommend any PU F3 cross at this point.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 26, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I managed to snag a stinky unicorn, pillow book, and Strawberry Unicorn; I'm excited to let the ponies out of the stable so to speak!


Strawberry Unicorn sounds pretty cool.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 26, 2020)

6 Old Soul have hit the Viva towel.

Looks like 1 possible girl Wolfpack, my last hope this run, quite compact still.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 26, 2020)

Cobra Lips 
[Chem 3 x Appalachia]
1 of 3


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 26, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4514786
> Cobra Lips
> [Chem 3 x Appalachia]
> 1 of 3



Digging them little bags hanging on plants! Cool cool!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 26, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Digging them little bags hanging on plants! Cool cool!


Yes, imagine my suprise...never having seen them and not even knowing they exsisted. Ha, learn something every time I'm here.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 26, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Got a link to coots method? I have a worm bin for 6 years, i was about to give it to my sister, tired of collecting lettuce for them



Do you use coots soil? Type in coots worm casting in Google search and click reddit one that says invaluable info from coot on castings (reddit thread) also listen to the kiss organics podcasts that will pop up with coot on castings neem and barley. Invaluable info. Listen close and reep the rewards.

They live off if what's in the soil (coots mix). In my case malibu compost, neem, kelp, barley, grokashi, mineral mix etc. This is then used as the compost portion making soil OR to reammend current no till pot or bed. The upsides to cold composting before it's used in the mix are far better than useing Malibu compost in the mix alone.(thermal compost) I have been (3 of 5) runs used malibu alone for ammending. While it's great it's not perfect. However after the worms have there way with it it is. It just works perfect. If you put minrals and ammendments in correct proportions as you go you dont have to add ANY when you mix your new soil batch. As long as the cup per cf in your finished castings were correct for amount of pumice and peat you are mixing up.. these are not store bought even the highest quality (colorado worm company may be as good, they are fantastic as well). These are incredible castings that do amazing things to your soil and help it keep a great fungal/bacteria balance with all the kashi and barley the worms cold compost.

Dont listen to me listen to the man himself. Type that in search bar you will find what you need I just checked! 

Happy growing bodhi family!

THANKS COOT!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 26, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Yes, imagine my suprise...never having seen them and not even knowing they exsisted. Ha, learn something every time I'm here.



Very good addition to any organic garden. Give em a shot, smart grower right there! Got lots of hypoasis mites in my bed as well. Gnatrol is still needed though lol...


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 26, 2020)

Well this is a first. NL#5 F3 open pollination. The pack had 15 seeds so I’m assuming some will be duds. This plant flowered in veg when I turned the lights on to 24 hrs for 2 days


----------



## Huncher (Mar 26, 2020)

May not be right place to post but Newbe looking for advice on a Bodhi grow..I always ran fems and finaly scatched the itch an scored sum ssdd and terpenado. Question #1 do yinz just veg for 4-5 wks n flip to see sex or is there a quicker/ better way? I have limited space so tryin to maximize time an space to get fems , although I must admit Im down with trying to make own seeds if I get males. Also any grow tips on terpenado or ssdd much appriciated. Thanks to all of you guys who post, been a great source of info for a novice like me!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 26, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Digging them little bags hanging on plants! Cool cool!


Thanks. Inside of them are Swirskii mites and they go after Thrips mainly and other small pest. Prevention is better than cure as they say


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 26, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Also a random shot of Gorilla Ghani #3 AKA Koko
> View attachment 4514501
> 
> Cheers


Hey that looks just like my gorilla ghani, it had a small yield with small skinny buds


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 27, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Hey that looks just like my gorilla ghani, it had a small yield with small skinny buds


Ya well thats what happens when a rooted clone is put into flowering without any veg. Also I am quite ok with the roughly 2 oz that plant yielded. The smoke is top notch.

Cheers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 27, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Looks like Bodhi's PU is really purple, thats always nice!


 She can get pretty dark indeed


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 27, 2020)

Huncher said:


> is there a quicker/ better way?


Quickest way I know to sex is to start them 12/12 from seed and once they show sex, switch to veg cycle. I don't know if it's the best way of going about it though.


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 27, 2020)

DLA7 and Heavenly Hashplant 


These were taken 1 day short of 11 weeks


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 27, 2020)

Huncher said:


> May not be right place to post but Newbe looking for advice on a Bodhi grow..I always ran fems and finaly scatched the itch an scored sum ssdd and terpenado. Question #1 do yinz just veg for 4-5 wks n flip to see sex or is there a quicker/ better way? I have limited space so tryin to maximize time an space to get fems , although I must admit Im down with trying to make own seeds if I get males. Also any grow tips on terpenado or ssdd much appriciated. Thanks to all of you guys who post, been a great source of info for a novice like me!



Chances are depending on lighting, at 4 or 5 weeks from seed or weeks of veg some or all depending on strain will have showed you sex from a preflower. Not a guarantee but most of the time in my garden. Hope this helps! Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 27, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> Quickest way I know to sex is to start them 12/12 from seed and once they show sex, switch to veg cycle. I don't know if it's the best way of going about it though.



Imo you are better off going 18 to 24 hr during seedling stage. Until sexually mature enough to flower etc. Min 2.5-3 weeks then 12/12. Imo like 12/12 from seed WHEN the plant can support it. Have done it just not alot of it in comparison to normal photo growing so it's just my take.

Happy growing!


----------



## ilovereggae (Mar 27, 2020)

Huncher said:


> May not be right place to post but Newbe looking for advice on a Bodhi grow..I always ran fems and finaly scatched the itch an scored sum ssdd and terpenado. Question #1 do yinz just veg for 4-5 wks n flip to see sex or is there a quicker/ better way? I have limited space so tryin to maximize time an space to get fems , although I must admit Im down with trying to make own seeds if I get males. Also any grow tips on terpenado or ssdd much appriciated. Thanks to all of you guys who post, been a great source of info for a novice like me!


Lurker just admiring the Bodhi photos. I just started using genetic testing. I used Farmer Freeman I know there are others out there though but cant speak to quality. Works great and cost is worth it considering I have limited flowering space. I figure I save the cost of the test just in soil and electricity. I can know sex of plants by 2nd week of veg.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 27, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> Lurker just admiring the Bodhi photos. I just started using genetic testing. I used Farmer Freeman I know there are others out there though but cant speak to quality. Works great and cost is worth it considering I have limited flowering space. I figure I save the cost of the test just in soil and electricity. I can know sex of plants by 2nd week of veg.


$10-$12 a test is to rich for my blood. That would mean spending $100 bucks to test my $30-$60 pack of seeds. Wish I could run the tests, but manual labor is what I’ll have to stick to for now. Glad to know in case I ever need it, thanks.


----------



## disco pilgrim (Mar 27, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4515176 She can get pretty dark indeed


What’s your thoughts on flavor and effect for your PU?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 27, 2020)

Would like an opinion or 2. This (to me) I was going to treat as a mag def. With some Epsom salts in r/o or distilled water in a spray bottle. Any opinions I'd appreciate! 

I dont normally run into this in my soil. But coming into flower in about a week or so want to treat! Just want a opinion before I move forward. Other than this these couple lucky wookie ladys (I hope) are doing great!


Top set you can see it well. Lower is good. I have this one in veg and one in flower tent as well in the bed doing it... was thinking epsom folier to allow the top dress to break down into bed etc...


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 27, 2020)

Yep calmag is needed. I use epsom salt 1-2 tsp per gallon. Since your plants are small start with 1 tsp/gal


----------



## JHashmore (Mar 27, 2020)

Yeah epsom foliar and maybe a bit in the next water. Is this also happening because you topped it recently and it's having a growth spurt? Or is that a clone? I find exposing new bud sites to growth or doing training can cause the plant to develop many new tops at once which seems to "drain mag" or do something that has this effect. I usually water in some epsom and do a foliar, problem solved. I think if you know you are about to do heavy training maybe doing a top dress with some dust or premptive foliar may address this problem before it shows up. Easy fix though plants always grow out of it.

Edit: Those big leaves may not fully recover, look to new growth and just move on. In the future look for that yellowing when its faint and a foliar will fix it. Also think if the watering has been weird in the last week at all as sometimes that does it for me. Also thanks for the coot compost shoutout I had not seen that.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 27, 2020)

JHashmore said:


> Yeah epsom foliar and maybe a bit in the next water. Is this also happening because you topped it recently and it's having a growth spurt? Or is that a clone? I find exposing new bud sites to growth or doing training can cause the plant to develop many new tops at once which seems to "drain mag" or do something that has this effect. I usually water in some epsom and do a foliar, problem solved. I think if you know you are about to do heavy training maybe doing a top dress with some dust or premptive foliar may address this problem before it shows up. Easy fix though plants always grow out of it.
> 
> Edit: Those big leaves may not fully recover, look to new growth and just move on. In the future look for that yellowing when its faint and a foliar will fix it. Also think if the watering has been weird in the last week at all as sometimes that does it for me. Also thanks for the coot compost shoutout I had not seen that.



Thanks fellas. I made it up as follows and will hit them at lights out.

1 qt distilled water
2-2.5ml photosynthesis plus 
3ml bio ag ful power
1/4 tsp epsom
10 drops of therm x 70 (yucca extract)
Ph of 6.4-6.5, bouncing back and forth.

Also added a couple small pinches of epsom salt onto tops of all pots except 4x4 bed. Hope this fixes me up.

I also noticed the training effect as well. Bend shit down and small leaves on branches that were green as can be are mag def and faded. I plan on a folier practice in my near future again. I start to get busy or lazy and shit slides etc. I'm a fuck up lol.....

Happy growing!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Mar 27, 2020)

Soul Food in week 4 or 5. Normally go by the trichs. Strong sweet funk. Liking her so far as she is very OG-like in structure, so I'm guessing the Nepali OG is shining through. Can't wait to try her.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 28, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Would like an opinion or 2. This (to me) I was going to treat as a mag def. With some Epsom salts in r/o or distilled water in a spray bottle. Any opinions I'd appreciate!
> 
> I dont normally run into this in my soil. But coming into flower in about a week or so want to treat! Just want a opinion before I move forward. Other than this these couple lucky wookie ladys (I hope) are doing great!
> 
> ...


I would use a direct
Calcium and Magnesium supplment.

Growmore has a plant readily available supplemt.


I have gone through various Cal/Mag supplements in the past and this one seems to work well across all mediums/substrates

If you are going flower you can top dress, or when/if you upsize pots (if not in a bed.)


----------



## ilovereggae (Mar 28, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I would use a direct
> Calcium and Magnesium supplment.
> 
> Growmore has a plant readily available supplemt.
> ...


I just bought a box of that to add to my next super soil mix as a Ca/Mg source. Trying to figure out how much to add to my soil so that my plants stay happy throughout flower, without drastically altering the PH.

How much would you recommend per gallon of soil? Or if easier, I usually mix up @ 10 gallons of soil at a time.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 28, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> I just bought a box of that to add to my next super soil mix as a Ca/Mg source. Trying to figure out how much to add to my soil so that my plants stay happy throughout flower, without drastically altering the PH.
> 
> How much would you recommend per gallon of soil? Or if easier, I usually mix up @ 10 gallons of soil at a time.


Quater -Half cup -per gallon of soil. That will take you from clone 1 month veg and 74 plus days of flower. 

With this brand I have never had to much Cal/Mag blended in my soil.


----------



## ilovereggae (Mar 28, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Quater -Half cup -per gallon of soil. That will take you from clone 1 month veg and 74 plus days of flower.
> 
> With this brand I have never had to much Cal/Mag blended in my soil.


Awesome thanks. How much would you estimate that shifts the soil PH?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 28, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> Awesome thanks. How much would you estimate that shifts the soil PH?


That's hard to say not knowing what medium you are in. Im in peat / coco bioterea. For me this was also based on trial and error from different runs.


----------



## ilovereggae (Mar 28, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> That's hard to say not knowing what medium you are in. Im in peat / coco bioterea. For me this was also based on trial and error from different runs.


Cool I am doing a base of Peat/Perlite/EWC/BAS pinto bean compost + DTE Vegan mix + Dolomite. I guess I will need to experiment a bit too.


----------



## InstadovB (Mar 28, 2020)

Mother's Hashplant. Nearing finish. A finger rub on a sugar leaf reveals a very rich, creamy grapefruit smell. Sweet grapefruit, not tart. There is also a shallow hash smell on the tail end. They have been on half strength nutes for 4 days and now on second day of quarter strength. Now that it has started to eat itself, it is noticeably starting to frost out 
Edit: also something amazing I forgot to say. This is my first plant ever that required zero staking or tying up of any kind. Beautiful, strong branching.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 28, 2020)

InstadovB said:


> Mother's Hashplant. Nearing finish. A finger rub on a sugar leaf reveals a very rich, creamy grapefruit smell. Sweet grapefruit, not tart. There is also a shallow hash smell on the tail end. They have been on half strength nutes for 4 days and now on second day of quarter strength. Now that it has started to eat itself, it is noticeably starting to frost out View attachment 4517062



I dont do bottles but man that is pretty.... impressive... I'd buy it, I also have plenty lol. Good job!


----------



## InstadovB (Mar 28, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> I dont do bottles but man that is pretty.... impressive... I'd buy it, I also have plenty lol. Good job!


Thanks!

I've always been interested in growing organic, but I only had so much time in this room(this is my last plant before tear down). I needed to grow enough dank to hold me over for a year until the next room can start, and I didn't want to spend my precious, limited time trying to figure out a whole new methodology. Life keeps tearing me away from this passion, unfortunately, but I am happy to have better bud than the dispensaries and most locals for the meantime. But that's mostly the genetics in my opinion.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 28, 2020)

InstadovB said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've always been interested in growing organic, but I only had so much time in this room(this is my last plant before tear down). I needed to grow enough dank to hold me over for a year until the next room can start, and I didn't want to spend my precious, limited time trying to figure out a whole new methodology. Life keeps tearing me away from this passion, unfortunately, but I am happy to have better bud than the dispensaries and most locals for the mean time. But that's mostly the genetics in my opinion.


I'm not proud of my room, or rookie technique, I'm happy with what I'm growing, and smoking, and people I've smoked it with say it's good.
I second that good genetics are key, but that passion is what drives.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 28, 2020)

InstadovB said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've always been interested in growing organic, but I only had so much time in this room(this is my last plant before tear down). I needed to grow enough dank to hold me over for a year until the next room can start, and I didn't want to spend my precious, limited time trying to figure out a whole new methodology. Life keeps tearing me away from this passion, unfortunately, but I am happy to have better bud than the dispensaries and most locals for the mean time. But that's mostly the genetics in my opinion.



Well when you are ready... if you can run bottles you can build a proper soil etc. I have done it both ways and no till won my heart. Went back to my roots. Even bottle programs take some figuring out to run correct, just like a little research goes a long way when building a good soil. If you growing that on a bottle, the learning will come quick to you trust me... that looks done correct.

Happy growing!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 28, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well when you are ready... if you can run bottles you can build a proper soil etc. I have done it both ways and no till won my heart. Went back to my roots. Even bottle programs take some figuring out to run correct, just like a little research goes a long way when building a good soil. If you growing that on a bottle, the learning will come quick to you trust me... that looks done correct.
> 
> Happy growing!


Do your no-till beds have worms in them?


----------



## InstadovB (Mar 28, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well when you are ready... if you can run bottles you can build a proper soil etc. I have done it both ways and no till won my heart. Went back to my roots. Even bottle programs take some figuring out to run correct, just like a little research goes a long way when building a good soil. If you growing that on a bottle, the learning will come quick to you trust me... that looks done correct.
> 
> Happy growing!


No till was the exact technique I was looking at trying. That would be the dream. I just know any thing new takes time, trials, denials, and errors to learn properly. That's how I got to where I'm at with my technique now. I had to fail a lot.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 28, 2020)

InstadovB said:


> No till was the exact technique I was looking at trying. That would be the dream. I just know any thing new takes time, trials, denials, and errors to learn properly. That's how I got to where I'm at with my technique now. I had to fail a lot.


It takes a little time for the beds to establish but other than that it's super easy.

I did it for a long time but it doesn't suit the way I grow at the moment.

I will go back to it once I have a few keeper clones to run again.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 29, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Do your no-till beds have worms in them?



They do. Not sure the count. Lower than I'd like. Saw about 50 give or take when I put 4 current plants into bed. 

I just recieved 6000 reds today to restart my bin, also plan on buying another bin and more reds and euros... Breed and produce castings on another level. Coots style really shines when it comes to castings. Just take a min to get rolling. I notice such a difference without the home made (coot) castings I need to do it again. Not so much a quality in buds thing so much as a happiness in plants one. Never deficient etc. NO MAG PROBLEMS EVER LOL.. just perfect easy (most) plants. Every now and again I find a strain that would prefer another mix maybe. No matter the seed in pack Just not often. 

Bottom line I dont have enough but a heathy population I hope. I WILL add more and more as time goes on. 



2easy said:


> It takes a little time for the beds to establish but other than that it's super easy.
> 
> I did it for a long time but it doesn't suit the way I grow at the moment.
> 
> I will go back to it once I have a few keeper clones to run again.



Right it does take time to establish to a "supernatural" level. Having said that I pulled over 2 elbows by quite a bit if memory serves correct my first run in the bed 4 plants w/ malibu base coot castings) Malibu only+ammendments after every cycle. I see a dif without the worms first and moving back to that now. The worms add another level of goodness to it. Even with pests (I think?). Up front work ya but damn for a first run it was fantastic and I was impressed with what I accomplished for a first run, even if they were decent yielders.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 29, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> They do. Not sure the count. Lower than I'd like. Saw about 50 give or take when I put 4 current plants into bed.
> 
> I just recieved 6000 reds today to restart my bin, also plan on buying another bin and more reds and euros... Breed and produce castings on another level. Coots style really shines when it comes to castings. Just take a min to get rolling. I notice such a difference without the home made (coot) castings I need to do it again. Not so much a quality in buds thing so much as a happiness in plants one. Never deficient etc. NO MAG PROBLEMS EVER LOL.. just perfect easy (most) plants. Every now and again I find a strain that would prefer another mix maybe. No matter the seed in pack Just not often.
> 
> ...


I wasn't sure if I was crazy or not. Haha, I grow in a kids swimming pool. I don't dig out plants. I cut them as close to the soil top as I can, and have reds working on things.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 29, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> They do. Not sure the count. Lower than I'd like. Saw about 50 give or take when I put 4 current plants into bed.
> 
> I just recieved 6000 reds today to restart my bin, also plan on buying another bin and more reds and euros... Breed and produce castings on another level. Coots style really shines when it comes to castings. Just take a min to get rolling. I notice such a difference without the home made (coot) castings I need to do it again. Not so much a quality in buds thing so much as a happiness in plants one. Never deficient etc. NO MAG PROBLEMS EVER LOL.. just perfect easy (most) plants. Every now and again I find a strain that would prefer another mix maybe. No matter the seed in pack Just not often.
> 
> ...


Yeah in mine I just did layers of manure, compost, straw and worm castings. Took a month or so for everything to get going.

Once it was established it was basically a big tub of castings that I was growing in. I was even pulling the straw back and adding bokashi. The worms would polish that stuff off in no time. I have heard it's not great for the worms but They never seemed to mind.

Plants grew like crazy. As fast as coco east and the results were.spectacular. just shit for hunting through packs of seeds when you have to call males.etc


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Mar 29, 2020)

Day 62.
My SSDD keeper that I've had for more than 4 years now. Love her to bits! 

I usually take her down at day 63 even though the look of the and buds trichomes say differently and are 50/50 clear/milky. I've tried harvesting from day 58 to day 70 inclusive and I always choose the day 62/63 bud over the others, and all who tried the different samples feel the same. This time I'll take one to around 75 days while monitoring the trikes and see what's what, but I can't help feeling that I'm gonna be disappointed with the results compared to day 63.

If I judged the quality of the herb that I grow by trichome colour alone I would have binned my SSDD ages ago. Just when you think you've sussed it you go and find a plant that tells you that you don't know shit.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 29, 2020)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Day 62.
> My SSDD keeper that I've had for more than 4 years now. Love her to bits!
> 
> I usually take her down at day 63 even though the look of the and buds trichomes say differently and are 50/50 clear/milky. I've tried harvesting from day 58 to day 70 inclusive and I always choose the day 62/63 bud over the others, and all who tried the different samples feel the same. This time I'll take one to around 75 days while monitoring the trikes and see what's what, but I can't help feeling that I'm gonna be disappointed with the results compared to day 63.
> ...


agreed, for me trichomes are just one factor of many I evaluate when deciding if I'm going to take a plant down.


----------



## mindriot (Mar 29, 2020)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Day 62.
> My SSDD keeper that I've had for more than 4 years now. Love her to bits!
> 
> I usually take her down at day 63 even though the look of the and buds trichomes say differently and are 50/50 clear/milky. I've tried harvesting from day 58 to day 70 inclusive and I always choose the day 62/63 bud over the others, and all who tried the different samples feel the same. This time I'll take one to around 75 days while monitoring the trikes and see what's what, but I can't help feeling that I'm gonna be disappointed with the results compared to day 63.
> ...



I usually take a sample bud periodically near the end of the grow so I can try to find the sweet spot without growing her out multiple times. I found the trich method unreliable unless you're growing the same clone.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 29, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I usually take a sample bud periodically near the end of the grow so I can try to find the sweet spot without growing her out multiple times. I found the trich method unreliable unless you're growing the same clone.


Ditto.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 29, 2020)

nug from Trashplant tester #1. Dumpster x 88G13HP greazy and denser than it looks. Smell is hard to nail down, but the taste is just classic good weed flavor. Like smoking weed for the first time flavor. Earthy, skunky, dank tasting. Makes sense with what dumpster is theorized to be.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 29, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4517956View attachment 4517957
> nug from Trashplant tester #1. Dumpster x 88G13HP greazy and denser than it looks. Smell is hard to nail down, but the taste is just classic good weed flavor. Like smoking weed for the first time flavor. Earthy, skunky, dank tasting. Makes sense with what dumpster is theorized to be.


I like the photo op Oreo got from you there lol, cookies and cannabis go well together.
My daily morning consists of the 4 C's...
Coffee
Cigs
Cannabis
Cookies

Good looking nugs!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 29, 2020)

Here are the other two pheno's of corbra lips. Specs these are in half gallon pots, the structure of each plant is interesting. 

This one has wide branching 
This is the other plant I'm liking the structure on this 
Plant one plant2 

Cobra Lips again is [Chem3 x Appalachia]


----------



## Huncher (Mar 29, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Chances are depending on lighting, at 4 or 5 weeks from seed or weeks of veg some or all depending on strain will have showed you sex from a preflower. Not a guarantee but most of the time in my garden. Hope this helps! Happy growing!


----------



## Huncher (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks for the info guys, appriciate it


----------



## Houstini (Mar 29, 2020)

Can’t wait to get some more of my Bodhi stash going. Have 4 seedlings of neroli 91 about to flip, looking for outdoor keepers.


----------



## Mad Bush Master (Mar 30, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Second to last coming down. Meet huckleberry diesel from dynasty. Small double topped clone I flowered this run.
> 
> Also some babies and next crop(s) coming up.
> View attachment 4499469View attachment 4499470View attachment 4499472
> ...


What are the little plant growing with them?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Mar 30, 2020)

Mad Bush Master said:


> What are the little plant growing with them?


@Diesel0889 Clover?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 30, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Diesel0889 Clover?



Yup in my room you would be looking at white Dutch clover OR BAS 12 seed cover crop if you see anything else that dont look like clover. Beans, vetch, etc.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 31, 2020)

It's quiet in here these last few days. I hope y'all are safe and healthy!


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 31, 2020)

30 caterpillars on my space monkey after one night of moths, that right 30, i pulled them all off manually with tweezers. . I got around 15 the first day, sprayed bt and mesh bagged my plant every night now....Today, 2 days later I found 15 more sprayed bt double dose again bagged my plant and got my flowtron electrozapper zappin those devil moths all night...

I figure they were all hatched the same time since it was bagged at night and to my surprise it still had an infeststion

Kewl Story huh?


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 31, 2020)

Sounds like a lot of work, with a little flowtron fun thrown in. I hope you win!


----------



## JHashmore (Mar 31, 2020)

lemon g x omg mid-late flower (week 7-8, I expect at least couple more based on previous dealings with omg)

- an early vape of some sugar leaves was very motivational and upbeat and mellowed to a pleasant easy going comfortable awareness. I’m stoked as it felt like the more sunshine and lollipops version of the Cherry Queen which was more serious and cosmic(still good).

I recommend trying your plants out early if you can by vaping sugar leaves or little buds. It’s a different effect for sure than a fully cured result but it gives you a good idea and is very terpene rich, and it’s a unique experience. In general its a cleaner feeling high and kind of air headed, like it’s buffered in a pleasant way.


SSDD

ECSD x Dominion skunk - *not Bodhi

A branch hand pollinated with Space Monkey (GG4 x Wookie 15), I am looking forward to these.


----------



## JHashmore (Mar 31, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Here are the other two pheno's of corbra lips. Specs these are in half gallon pots, the structure of each plant is interesting.
> 
> This one has wide branching View attachment 4518018
> This is the other plant I'm liking the structure on this View attachment 4518019
> ...


I saw those pictures and thought wow these look similar to my Silverchem plant I am vegging which has chem heavily in the genetics. That wide spacing and the lanky alternating features are very similar. But I have never seen them really that I can think of before this.


----------



## fartoblue (Mar 31, 2020)

Made a right cock up (well 4 cock up's to tell the truth).
My seeds were 12 x SSDD - 12 x Lemon Hashplant V2 - 5 x Atonic x LBF (low thc, high cbd, I wasn't going to germinate these just give them to a mate).

1. I germinated what I thought were the 12 x SSDD which turned out I had made a mistake and were in fact the Hashplant, all 12 germinated and are now 4 days in flower still not showing sex.

2. First time with regular seeds, I should never have germinated all 12 as I don't have the space. All 12 plants were extremely vigorous and are as big as tree's.

3. Today I decided to germinate 6 x SSDD so put 6 seeds into a glass of water, then decided to make the same mistake twice and germinate all 12 as the seeds looked a bit old. Unfortunately I also tipped the 5 x Atonic x LBF (mainly CBD) into the same glass of water as the SSDD..... FFS. Tried to differentiate the 5 Atonics and separate them but who knows, seeds look very much alike floating around in a glass of water.

4. After 16 hours soak it looks like all 17 seeds are viable so I may have to grow all 17 seeds out. Hopefully the Atonics look different from The SSDD.

I don't know how I get through a full fecking day unaided

I am correct in thinking the SSDD would come packaged in a normal baggie with a sticker on and the Lemon Hashplant would come in a sealed foil type bag??? If not I don't know what the hell I have growing.

Moral of the story don't smoke weed or drink red wine whilst doing anything seed related.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 31, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> Made a right cock up (well 4 cock up's to tell the truth).
> My seeds were 12 x SSDD - 12 x Lemon Hashplant V2 - 5 x Atonic x LBF (low thc, high cbd, I wasn't going to germinate these just give them to a mate).
> 
> 1. I germinated what I thought were the 12 x SSDD which turned out I had made a mistake and were in fact the Hashplant, all 12 germinated and are now 4 days in flower still not showing sex.
> ...


Hah...that sounds like something I'd do. At least the strains are different enough so you might be able to sort them out in the end. My pack of Lemon Hashplant (GLG freebie) came in the green dope bag with gold sticker. Not sure about the SSDD... he might have packed a new batch in the new packaging. I know he did that with ASS.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 31, 2020)

One time I dropped a seed on the floor and when I went to look for it I found two seeds. Had no clue what the other seed on the floor was. All of a sudden you're in an aw-fuck moment with one little bumble.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 31, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4517956View attachment 4517957
> nug from Trashplant tester #1. Dumpster x 88G13HP greazy and denser than it looks. Smell is hard to nail down, but the taste is just classic good weed flavor. Like smoking weed for the first time flavor. Earthy, skunky, dank tasting. Makes sense with what dumpster is theorized to be.


Wow...pretty nugs! Love the "Trashplant" name... that's perfect. I haven't heard any theories on dumpster... is there a thought about what strains it came from?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 31, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Wow...pretty nugs! Love the "Trashplant" name... that's perfect. I haven't heard any theories on dumpster... is there a thought about what strains it came from?


Theorized to be a Northern Lights x G13hp, but I don’t think anybody really can say for sure. So NL x HP X HP makes sense on why it was a wonderful bedtime smoke


----------



## CopaGenetics (Mar 31, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> One time I dropped a seed on the floor and when I went to look for it I found two seeds. Had no clue what the other seed on the floor was. All of a sudden you're in an aw-fuck moment with one little bumble.


Anytime I drop a seed... and thats a lot I NEVER, EVER try and guess what it is. I have a baggie labeled "RANDOMS" and all dropped seeds go in there. I gift them to friends that need them and let them know its a roulette kinda deal.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 31, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Anytime I drop a seed... and thats a lot I NEVER, EVER try and guess what it is. I have a baggie labeled "RANDOMS" and all dropped seeds go in there. I gift them to friends that need them and let them know its a roulette kinda deal.


I dont quite drop them and pick them up, but I'll pull a nug to see how its all going, shred her up, check the beans, and put it all down somewhere, telling yself i'll label it later or some shit. Nope, never do, forget what it is, into the trim bag or the random seeds collection. All part of "operation birdseed/wildgrow/whatever the hell you want to call it just planting seeds where they "shouldnt" be planted".


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 31, 2020)

I've always wanted to do an outdoor "survivor" line...ideally over many seasons. Put a whole bunch of randoms in a really big pot (late so they don't get too big) and let them go with very little babying. Cull a few here and there if something looks undesirable but basically let them open pollinate. Save the seeds from the best plants that handled the climate and season well. Repeat next year and onward.


----------



## goMM (Mar 31, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I've always wanted to do an outdoor "survivor" line...ideally over many seasons. Put a whole bunch of randoms in a really big pot (late so they don't get too big) and let them go with very little babying. Cull a few here and there if something looks undesirable but basically let them open pollinate. Save the seeds from the best plants that handled the climate and season well. Repeat next year.


U should definitely do this


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 31, 2020)

I need to find a remote location far enough away from my main stuff so pollen won't blow in. I might actually do it with a selected mix of labelled seeds though... it would be nice to know exactly what genes went into the stew at the start. But after 4 or 5 seasons, I might start to have my own little heirloom strain for my crappy northern climate. I'd kinda like to not water them either so they can adapt to whatever dry spells we have (not as big an issue where I am).


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 31, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I dont quite drop them and pick them up, but I'll pull a nug to see how its all going, shred her up, check the beans, and put it all down somewhere, telling yself i'll label it later or some shit. Nope, never do, forget what it is, into the trim bag or the random seeds collection. All part of "operation birdseed/wildgrow/whatever the hell you want to call it just planting seeds where they "shouldnt" be planted".


Where is this so called placed.."shouldn't be planted"? Lol..never heard of it.


----------



## SFnone (Mar 31, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I've always wanted to do an outdoor "survivor" line...ideally over many seasons. Put a whole bunch of randoms in a really big pot (late so they don't get too big) and let them go with very little babying. Cull a few here and there if something looks undesirable but basically let them open pollinate. Save the seeds from the best plants that handled the climate and season well. Repeat next year and onward.


i'm on the same page! I had a couple of seeds that dropped from last year that popped out in mid February, and I am going to try to make seeds from them and throw said seeds out next winter, make seeds again with any early starters, and repeat for years. it gets way cold where I am, so hopefully it will adapt over generations. I don't know if there can ever be a very strong growth without lots of light, but if it survives and grows even the slightest, then I think it would be nice to have. you might even get a cold hardy, low light perennial out of it.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 31, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Where is this so called placed.."shpuldn't be planted"? Lol..never heard of it.


oh you know, public parks, planters in the mall, all along the sidewalks, in front of the post office, places like that.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 31, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> oh you know, public parks, planters in the mall, all along the sidewalks, in front of the post office, places like that.


Oh, I thought if I see dirt, it's cool to drop a seed.


----------



## SFnone (Mar 31, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> oh you know, public parks, planters in the mall, all along the sidewalks, in front of the post office, places like that.


me and my friends tried that once... putting seeds in a mall planter... it was bagseed, and nothing ever happened... tried putting some in my highschool garden too... didn't work either...


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 31, 2020)

SFnone said:


> me and my friends tried that once... putting seeds in a mall planter... it was bagseed, and nothing ever happened... tried putting some in my highschool garden too... didn't work either...


Somebody did that at the county courthouse here years ago. It actually got about 4"-5" before being found.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 1, 2020)

New GLG BOGO Bodhi sale has me thinking I need to buy a pack of beans.

Kashmir Sunshine?? I'm familiar with SSDD, it's the reason I'm buying and growing some Bodhi. However, I know little to nothing of Kashmir 22. 
Any help?
Thanks y'all. Stay safe and healthy?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 1, 2020)

Mother's Milk #31 x PU F3 testers day 56 from flip

#1


#3


#5


Cheers


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 1, 2020)

Oh shit. Bodhi BOGO with sale price of $60/pack at GLG. Can he resist? Stay tuned.


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 1, 2020)

Does anyone have any info on Gypsy Eyes? it is Axis x OMG. What is axis made of?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 1, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> Does anyone have any info on Gypsy Eyes? it is Axis x OMG. What is axis made of?


Black Congo x g13hp


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 1, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Oh shit. Bodhi BOGO with sale price of $60/pack at GLG. Can he resist? Stay tuned.


How's that waning?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 1, 2020)

gypsy eye, dreadneck, mangolotus, cosmic serderp, lotuslarr, soul mte, and ill pop everyone single one because, worlds ending and got wayyy too many seeds to try ohh yeah! dont hesitate . ok g2g mom said the meatloaf is done


----------



## kroc (Apr 1, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> New GLG BOGO Bodhi sale has me thinking I need to buy a pack of beans.
> 
> Kashmir Sunshine?? I'm familiar with SSDD, it's the reason I'm buying and growing some Bodhi. However, I know little to nothing of Kashmir 22.
> Any help?
> Thanks y'all. Stay safe and healthy?


here ya go, someone dug this up a few weeks ago

From a post on the Nierika IG
"kasmir azad is from barefrog, its the same line i use in my kashmir crosses, its one of the best himalayan breeding plants i have ever come accross, its a perfect intersection of high mountain nld and high plains bld, azad is the disputed territory between india and pakistan in kashmir. i call it the 3 p's for aroma.... pine, pickle, and pink bubble gum.... theres hash and herbs de provance too.... but most phenos fall in one of the 3 catagories.. incredibly grow friendly indoors, covered in frost, with a deep body hum and heady mind space. it is a crown jewel if you like asian mountain heirlooms..."-Bodhi


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 1, 2020)

kroc said:


> here ya go, someone dug this up a few weeks ago
> 
> From a post on the Nierika IG
> "kasmir azad is from barefrog, its the same line i use in my kashmir crosses, its one of the best himalayan breeding plants i have ever come accross, its a perfect intersection of high mountain nld and high plains bld, azad is the disputed territory between india and pakistan in kashmir. i call it the 3 p's for aroma.... pine, pickle, and pink bubble gum.... theres hash and herbs de provance too.... but most phenos fall in one of the 3 catagories.. incredibly grow friendly indoors, covered in frost, with a deep body hum and heady mind space. it is a crown jewel if you like asian mountain heirlooms..."-Bodhi


NLD...BLD?


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Apr 1, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> NLD...BLD?


Narrow leaf drug, broad lead drug... Yes some idiot wants to change the traditional Sativa/indica terms for more technical terms (personally can't stand those type of people) but I will stick to the traditional terms myself just to piss those technical idiots off.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 1, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> NLD...BLD?


Narrow leaf drug cultivar, broad leaf drug cultivar. Someone please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Apr 1, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> NLD...BLD?


Narrow leaf drug, broad leaf drug.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Apr 1, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> Narrow leaf drug cultivar, broad leaf drug cultivar. Someone please correct me if I am wrong


Someone beat me to it!


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 1, 2020)

After I posted it, I figured out the narrow vs broad leaf part. I don't like the term drug either. They're still trying to attach negative vibes to a positive vibe plant.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Apr 1, 2020)

Was there a lot of information given out on Bodhi's Columbia Red ? I bought a pack of Soar and Red Lotus. I ran a couple Soar and got all males. I gave my friend 3 or 4 seeds and he got mostly females. I know he's harvested some but I haven't had the chance to try it. The males stretched like crazy. Appeared to be real viney, if I remember correctly. Anyways, any information would be appreciated.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 1, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> After I posted it, I figured out the narrow vs broad leaf part. I don't like the term drug either. They're still trying to attach negative vibes to a positive vibe plant.


I absolutely agree with you on the drug part. It is why I will never use those terms. Well that and the fact that sativa and indica had it covered well enough.
To keep it Bodhi related here is a close up of Mother's Milk #31 x PU F3 #3 on day 56 from flip


Cheers


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 1, 2020)

Soulmate - Day 66

Grew out 7 different soulmate girls and this is the one that's staying for further examination. Got lots of different samples to try from different days. Just tried a sample bud from day 62 and it's a pretty potent kick in the head at this stage, but very nice. Looking forward to trying the others!


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 1, 2020)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Soulmate - Day 66
> 
> Grew out 7 different soulmate girls and this is the one that's staying for further examination. Got lots of different samples to try from different days. Just tried a sample bud from day 62 and it's a pretty potent kick in the head at this stage, but very nice. Looking forward to trying the others!
> View attachment 4520328


Awesome photo! Awesome handle!


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 1, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Awesome photo! Awesome handle!


Thanks and thanks


----------



## disco pilgrim (Apr 1, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> New GLG BOGO Bodhi sale has me thinking I need to buy a pack of beans.
> 
> Kashmir Sunshine?? I'm familiar with SSDD, it's the reason I'm buying and growing some Bodhi. However, I know little to nothing of Kashmir 22.
> Any help?
> Thanks y'all. Stay safe and healthy?


does anyone know how long this sale is going for?


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 1, 2020)

disco pilgrim said:


> does anyone know how long this sale is going for?


They're never long enough it seems. I'm hoping at least 8-9 more days.
The sales are great, but without warning makes them lean in favor of those who's budgets are better, or those who just budget better than I.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 1, 2020)

Please dont flame me... the NLD and BLD designations are/were made by basically third world remote mountain/plains/jungle farmers to distinguish if there is THC or not. CBD cultivars do not have the "D" attached. They also use the terms "higland" and "lowland" as well. I dont think they know any better so to get pissed off at this is kinda childish imo... you may try flying into these remote areas and teaching them the "indica" and "sativa" nomenclature but im sure if they knew what you were trying to do (to change something they have been describing/doing for hundreds of years) they would laugh at you and keep on, keeping on. Just my $.02


----------



## disco pilgrim (Apr 1, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> They're never long enough it seems. I'm hoping at least 8-9 more days.
> The sales are great, but without warning makes them lean in favor of those who's budgets are better, or those who just budget better than I.


Yeah...I think it won’t be too long though since it’s a helluva deal. BOGO at $60/pack....crazy.
Thumbs up to GLG


----------



## goMM (Apr 1, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Please dont flame me... the NLD and BLD designations are/were made by basically third world remote mountain/plains/jungle farmers to distinguish if there is THC or not. CBD cultivars do not have the "D" attached. They also use the terms "higland" and "lowland" as well. I dont think they know any better so to get pissed off at this is kinda childish imo... you may try flying into these remote areas and teaching them the "indica" and "sativa" nomenclature but im sure if they knew what you were trying to do (to change something they have been describing/doing for hundreds of years) they would laugh at you and keep on, keeping on. Just my $.02


I don’t think those who commented understood that was a description from the native tongue...much appreciated on the breakdown


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 1, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Please dont flame me... the NLD and BLD designations are/were made by basically third world remote mountain/plains/jungle farmers to distinguish if there is THC or not. CBD cultivars do not have the "D" attached. They also use the terms "higland" and "lowland" as well. I dont think they know any better so to get pissed off at this is kinda childish imo... you may try flying into these remote areas and teaching them the "indica" and "sativa" nomenclature but im sure if they knew what you were trying to do (to change something they have been describing/doing for hundreds of years) they would laugh at you and keep on, keeping on. Just my $.02


I absolutely wasn't trying to flame anybody. I was just responding to that particular post. By no means am I even slightly upset about it. Your explanation actually makes perfect sense. So thank you for that.

Cheers


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 1, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> I absolutely wasn't trying to flame anybody. I was just responding to that particular post. By no means am I even slightly upset about it. Your explanation actually makes perfect sense. So thank you for that.
> 
> Cheers


@GreenHighlander I meant flame me for posting what (i was about to post). My only intention is/was to bring clarity to a muddled situation.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 1, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Please dont flame me... the NLD and BLD designations are/were made by basically third world remote mountain/plains/jungle farmers to distinguish if there is THC or not. CBD cultivars do not have the "D" attached. They also use the terms "higland" and "lowland" as well. I dont think they know any better so to get pissed off at this is kinda childish imo... you may try flying into these remote areas and teaching them the "indica" and "sativa" nomenclature but im sure if they knew what you were trying to do (to change something they have been describing/doing for hundreds of years) they would laugh at you and keep on, keeping on. Just my $.02


Who cares. Keep it Bodhi related. I hate sifting through these posts...


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 1, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Who cares. Keep it Bodhi related. I hate sifting through these posts...


Well you should care if you care about Bodhi's work for starters... a good portion of his work involves helping out some of the same people I described.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 1, 2020)

kroc said:


> here ya go, someone dug this up a few weeks ago
> 
> From a post on the Nierika IG
> "kasmir azad is from barefrog, its the same line i use in my kashmir crosses, its one of the best himalayan breeding plants i have ever come accross, its a perfect intersection of high mountain nld and high plains bld, azad is the disputed territory between india and pakistan in kashmir. i call it the 3 p's for aroma.... pine, pickle, and pink bubble gum.... theres hash and herbs de provance too.... but most phenos fall in one of the 3 catagories.. incredibly grow friendly indoors, covered in frost, with a deep body hum and heady mind space. it is a crown jewel if you like asian mountain heirlooms..."-Bodhi


For the record everyone I can't stand pickles, but copped pound of weed in Florida around 2010~ that smelled so awesome earthy pickles. Was not a subtle smell. Very nice indica calming sedative high. I was already interested in Kashmir line and now I really want to see how the pickle in this one compares. Never had it in anything else and no way of ever finding out what I had back then.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 1, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Well you should care if you care about Bodhi's work for starters... a good portion of his work involves helping out some of the same people I described.


Again man, keep it Bodhi related. Not too hard to understand


----------



## mindriot (Apr 1, 2020)

gocha1900 said:


> HELLO GUYS
> ordering first time , can you advise 2 best crosses of BODHI at the moment, on jbc or glg ?
> going also try dynasty genetics , i`m growing strains from EU : sensi , GH, barney, dina.
> all they are shit!! i am disappointed , only dutch passion has pleased me. want to try some good stuff , tired from uninterest high


 Since "best" is pretty subjective and Bodhi has a lot of crosses, what effects/taste do you lean toward? Long or short flowering?


----------



## northcoastweednerd (Apr 1, 2020)

so I haven't grown in a few years but Id like to show off some crosses I made with bodhi gear in the past, it was really a half assed pollen toss at best but I got lucky with a few , tk x dragonsblood f2 x blue blood clone ( blueberry x og) this pheno pictured directly below has an a great sour blueberry taste to it and is incredibly oily. finished flowering in early October, which was a characteristic of the blue blood, which had dominating traits over the tk x db
 
next is the other pheno, beautiful pink hairs with a more minty fruity aroma and taste 
and lastly is the alcapulco gold x ( tk x db f2 ), the alcapulco gold was very airy but carried along with it some awesome traits like inpeccable mold resistance, flexible branches and and overall good structure, fast growing, all the classic sativa traits, the aromas on the cross were not all that different then the alcapulco gold itself given it lends most of its traits to it. the crosses smelled like pinseoul cleaner, lemon peels and bleach, very aromatic but i ended up giving it all away because it was just to airy despite its TK influence

for anyone curious heres what the original alcapulco gold looks like


also i pollinated the tk x db f2 x ( blue blood) pictured above with this terpenado male, which had a nice stem rub scent along with a rock hard solid structure and incredibly giant fan leaves



all of these photos were taken in 2017/2018. i cant wait to try out the (tk x db f2 x blueblood ) x terpenado. i havent grown since and have a few hundred seeds stashed away for a rainy day


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 1, 2020)

kroc said:


> From a post on the Nierika IG
> "kasmir azad is from barefrog, its the same line i use in my kashmir crosses, its one of the best himalayan breeding plants i have ever come accross, ... i call it the 3 p's for aroma.... pine, pickle and pink bubble gum.... theres hash and herbs de provance too.... but most phenos fall in one of the 3 catagories.. incredibly grow friendly indoors, covered in frost, with a deep body hum and heady mind space. it is a crown jewel if you like asian mountain heirlooms..."-Bodhi


Does anybody else find those "3 Ps" as bizarre as I do? From a pure landrace/heirloom strain? Pickles or Pine or Pink Bubblegum? You almost couldn't pick three more different flavors. Weird! I'm glad I've got a couple of hybrids though. Is anybody finding one of those three flavors coming through in the Kashmir hybrids?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 1, 2020)

I guess that raises another better question... does anybody know which of those flavor profiles he used for breeding? I guess the Kashmir 22 is his breeding female... what flavor on that one? And then he's used a male too... did he maybe use one with one of the different flavors?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 1, 2020)

Well after the mag problems I was having I think all the plants are on the other side of it. Still going to add a tsp per gallon epsom next watering or 2. Em1 and epsom folier spray etc. Compost still going down week to week, as opposed to all at once as usual. (2-3 cups per plant at base) here is what I got bodhi (more cowbell ogkb) and a shot of the bed as of today just for fun.

4x4 bed


Ogkb indica leaner in back and up front is a laplata Colorado clemintine first run.

Here is the one with a little more of a hybrid leaf to it below that is another of the other pheno for comparison.

I hope to flip bed and these 4 15 gallon pots in a week or so. After a good cure the space monkey and everything else from 4x4 bed turned out very respectable quality wise. Even the mystery phenos I had.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Apr 1, 2020)

Hey all, been catching up on this thread since about page 2000 or so. Wow such an amazing community you guys have here. Mad props to everyone who has been sharing here. I have an order in to JBC for a few packs of Bodhi. Can't wait to get these popped an in the ground. 

FYI Just saw on Mrs. B's IG that she is sorting and bagging some freebie seeds on a plate that has SSDD written on it... Hoping that there's some more info as to where these will be dropping. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/B-dM5hIhQpn/


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 1, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Does anybody else find those "3 Ps" as bizarre as I do? From a pure landrace/heirloom strain? Pickles or Pine or Pink Bubblegum? You almost couldn't pick three more different flavors. Weird! I'm glad I've got a couple of hybrids though. Is anybody finding one of those three flavors coming through in the Kashmir hybrids?


No, and I am surprised there isn't a lot more in the gene pool, but these were probably highly inbred for ages in those regions by the farmers. Just write down all the different phenos of skunk and afghan varieties. It's endless. Cannabis is amazing.


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 1, 2020)

Here are some Soulmates that are in early flower and putting on good frost.


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 1, 2020)

Got bored and wanted to see if my sheperd would let me put a shirt on her. Surprisingly, she did. Lol


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 1, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Was there a lot of information given out on Bodhi's Columbia Red ? I bought a pack of Soar and Red Lotus. I ran a couple Soar and got all males. I gave my friend 3 or 4 seeds and he got mostly females. I know he's harvested some but I haven't had the chance to try it. The males stretched like crazy. Appeared to be real viney, if I remember correctly. Anyways, any information would be appreciated.


I grew out Soar. Had a great ratio for what I was looking for at the time, 4/5 female. Ended up taking 2 through flower, put out big ass spears of cola's. A hefty provider for sure. I've said it a bunch but its basically an antidepressant of a plant. perfect daytime smoke, good to start your day with. However, the flavors I've found just dont quite do it for me. almost like a soft cedar and pickles or something. Its a little briney, and doesnt have a ton of bag appeal, but I'm also willing to bet I could grow it out better than I did before.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Apr 1, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I grew out Soar. Had a great ratio for what I was looking for at the time, 4/5 female. Ended up taking 2 through flower, put out big ass spears of cola's. A hefty provider for sure. I've said it a bunch but its basically an antidepressant of a plant. perfect daytime smoke, good to start your day with. However, the flavors I've found just dont quite do it for me. almost like a soft cedar and pickles or something. Its a little briney, and doesnt have a ton of bag appeal, but I'm also willing to bet I could grow it out better than I did before.


Thanks for the response bud! Definitely not depressed but down for any daytime smoke. Hopefully the Snow Lotus add to the flavor. Just ripped into some Stashplant buds tonight, just reeks of oil! Blows my mind these buds reek like this.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 1, 2020)

A few shots of my jamaican hashplant on day 60.


----------



## InstadovB (Apr 2, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Here are some Soulmates that are in early flower and putting on good frost.  View attachment 4520656View attachment 4520658View attachment 4520660


I've been smoking on my soulmate for about a month. Hand down, dopest dope I've ever smoked. I got lucky to have great pheno, even though it was low yielding. Enjoy it!


----------



## kroc (Apr 2, 2020)

InstadovB said:


> I've been smoking on my soulmate for about a month. Hand down, dopest dope I've ever smoked. I got lucky to have great pheno, even though it was low yielding. Enjoy it!


agreed, soulmate is some good good, it puts me down


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 2, 2020)

[QUOTE="Nutbag Poster, post: 15418729, member: 1024365
Does anybody else find those "3 Ps" as bizarre as I do? From a pure landrace/heirloom strain? Pickles or Pine or Pink Bubblegum? You almost couldn't pick three more different flavors. Weird! I'm glad I've got a couple of hybrids though. Is anybody finding one of those three flavors coming through in the Kashmir hybrids?
[/QUOTE]
I had 2 lemon/lime/sprite/pine/chem/lavender phenos from my congo x kashmir x wookie testers. I did get some bubblegum smells during flower, but they went away. I have a couple in veg now so can report back in a few months. Bodhi says the congo x kashmir mom is super terpy and I would agree.


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 2, 2020)

Got 24 beans of the soulmate, really should look into those probably before I check out the SSDD


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 2, 2020)

gocha1900 said:


> let's say ,
> from they list , which ones do you recommend to try? there at jbc and glg are severla different crosses, also freebies list on jbc.
> i like many effects , based on the situation. lets say one for smoking with friends , one for relaxing in evening . in both cases efect must be strong , not like every 30 min smoking already .
> taste for me is not so important, because i smoked many very yummy strains but effect disappointed me, i'm looking for some interested effects.
> ...


Your question comes up a lot as everybody new to Bodhi doesn't know where to start. It ought to be an easier question to answer than it turns out to be. Bodhi's approach is different than many breeders. He's not really creating "strains", but more matching up a stable of very special females with his special males. Once he's crossed them he often moves on to different things for his next seed run. There are so many crosses coming out and then selling out that you don't end up with any particular ones that the community gets a chance to really lock onto as a favorite. You kinda have to pick two parents that sound like your cup of tea and take the adventure. The magic of Bodhi is that people are rarely disappointed with their picks/guesses. Bodhi's males seem to be the difference maker over many other breeders. So how to pick a male? From monitoring results and comments and only roughly speaking (many can check several boxes too)...

More special indica-leaning buzzes: Appalachia, Sunshine Daydream, OMG
More terps and loud flavors: Wookie, Strawberry Milk
Warm potent bedtime: G13 Hashplant
Purple: Purple Unicorn
Most neutral (plants come out more like mom in the good ways): Snow Lotus

For females, a few ideas
Triangle Kush and the Chemdog sisters (91 Skunk Va, Chem D, Chem 1,3, &4) are probably the most successful breeding plants of all time. Full spectrum power.
Kashmir and Iraqi are supposed to be very special and something your friends don't have.
Columbian Red, Mangobiche, Lemon G, Congo, Hawaiian : Longer flowering sativas but heady or trippy or happy daytime buzzes. Your friends probably don't have these either.
Any clone you've already tried and LOVED

As recent comments suggest, Soulmate seems to be a home run. I've probably heard more different people excited about that one than anything else when I think about it. Probably a smart pick as a freebie ... on GLG's current list.

To all members: PLEASE correct me if you think I'm off base with any of this. I'd like to give something to new Bodhi people as a rough starting point but I most definitely don't want to mislead. Do you think my summary of the males is decent or am I missing any important stuff?


----------



## loco41 (Apr 2, 2020)

more cowbells still looking the best of my three plants. this plant got the best lighting and positioning in my tiny tent, but i think it's going to yield me some quality smoke. 50 or so days since the flip.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 2, 2020)

Need some help deciding on two of these, maybe with some insight of grows. 
1)Magic Carpet 
2)Mothers Hashplant 
3)Nikah
4)Kashmir Sunshine 
5)Forest Queen 
6)Pillow Book

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Apr 2, 2020)

Anyone have any experience running SSDD in the northeast(US) ? Would love to put half a pack outside but have to be careful with choices with local weather


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 2, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Need some help deciding on two of these, maybe with some insight of grows.
> 1)Magic Carpet
> 2)Mothers Hashplant
> 3)Nikah
> ...


Personally, Id go with Mothers Hashplant, then the Nikah. It will give you a decent variety of what Bodhi has to offer and most of those are going to be indicas. As @Nutbag Poster said earlier, it is really dependant on personal preference and what you want; then combining that with Bodhi's breeding style. I personally like HEAVY Indicas, but I will still grab a few of his SL crosses due to the moms bred with it and what the SL contributes. If you're wanting a heavy indica that also can go purple, I recommend Pillow Book (Master Kush x PU F3).


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 2, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Need some help deciding on two of these, maybe with some insight of grows.
> 1)Magic Carpet
> 2)Mothers Hashplant
> 3)Nikah
> ...


4 and or 6 for sure and I am going to also vote for #1 

Cheers


----------



## Boosky (Apr 2, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> 4 and or 6 for sure and I am going to also vote for #1
> 
> Cheers


Oops didn’t realize I posted that twice. Was supposed to say Pillow Book for #6. Corrected now, thanks.


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Apr 2, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Need some help deciding on two of these, maybe with some insight of grows.
> 1)Magic Carpet
> 2)Mothers Hashplant
> 3)Nikah
> ...


I ran kashmir sunshine, frosty and soooo tasty, very good evening med. and tasty like a bakery.
Haven't run the pillow book yet but did just finish a stinky unicorn and its potent  but no serious couch lock. Also Kashmir Sunshine is tastee!
 Have a happy grow.


----------



## See green (Apr 2, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> 30 caterpillars on my space monkey after one night of moths, that right 30, i pulled them all off manually with tweezers. . I got around 15 the first day, sprayed bt and mesh bagged my plant every night now....Today, 2 days later I found 15 more sprayed bt double dose again bagged my plant and got my flowtron electrozapper zappin those devil moths all night...
> 
> I figure they were all hatched the same time since it was bagged at night and to my surprise it still had an infeststion
> 
> Kewl Story huh?


You have to get that BT sprayed every week (at least)from the onset of flower. Usually when you see that many its too late. In my experience.


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 2, 2020)

One of my Soulmate males (purple flower pheno) is dropping pollen. I just rubbed some pollen on one of my Soulmate girls and tomorrow I’m going to hit another one of my girls up. If they make seeds it will be a first for me!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 2, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Need some help deciding on two of these, maybe with some insight of grows.
> 1)Magic Carpet
> 2)Mothers Hashplant
> 3)Nikah
> ...


1 magic carpet
2 Kashmir Sunshine

Pillow Book if you like to be surprised cuz who knows wth that is going to be.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 2, 2020)

BobDylan'sBeard said:


> I ran kashmir sunshine, frosty and soooo tasty, very good evening med. and tasty like a bakery.
> Haven't run the pillow book yet but did just finish a stinky unicorn and its potent  but no serious couch lock. Also Kashmir Sunshine is tastee!
> Have a happy grow.


Stinky Unicorn is first on my list actually, just hoping that GLG will get some more in. But until then this was my list to choose from for the $60 BOGO.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 2, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> One of my Soulmate males (purple flower pheno) is dropping pollen. I just rubbed some pollen on one of my Soulmate girls and tomorrow I’m going to hit another one of my girls up. If they make seeds it will be a first for me!


Fingers crossed for you my friend.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 2, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> 1 magic carpet
> 2 Kashmir Sunshine
> 
> Pillow Book if you like to be surprised cuz who knows wth that is going to be.


Magic Carpet has been on my radar since it’s release. Will probably be one of the two I get. The other is between Kashmir Sunshine and Mothers Hashplant. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## SFnone (Apr 2, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> One of my Soulmate males (purple flower pheno) is dropping pollen. I just rubbed some pollen on one of my Soulmate girls and tomorrow I’m going to hit another one of my girls up. If they make seeds it will be a first for me!


making seeds is addictive... once you start, it is hard to not do it...


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Apr 2, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Stinky Unicorn is first on my list actually, just hoping that GLG will get some more in. But until then this was my list to choose from for the $60 BOGO.


Snag any cross you can with Purple Unicorn f3 (RIP), Its very nice! I picked up purple wookie v3 this round.
I read somewhere around here that was a tester, we might see mendo purps x PUf3 released this year.


----------



## SFnone (Apr 2, 2020)

BobDylan'sBeard said:


> Snag any cross you can with Purple Unicorn f3 (RIP), Its very nice! I picked up purple wookie v3 this round.
> I read somewhere around here that was a tester, we might see mendo purps x PUf3 released this year.


purple unicorn is retired?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 2, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Anyone have any experience running SSDD in the northeast(US) ? Would love to put half a pack outside but have to be careful with choices with local weather


I have run GG4 x SSDD outdoors for the last 3 years and I'm at F3. I have successfully grown it as far north as Northeast Kingdom VT without issue. In Southern Maine it kicks ass. I have seen that this cross looks a little "weak" and is kinda finicky in general but once it gets to 2'-3' it toughens up and its all worth it in the end. I would say give it a shot, just keep a close eye.


----------



## disco pilgrim (Apr 2, 2020)

Anyone else having trouble logging into GLG?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 2, 2020)

disco pilgrim said:


> Anyone else having trouble logging into GLG?


I just logged in fine...


----------



## Boosky (Apr 2, 2020)

disco pilgrim said:


> Anyone else having trouble logging into GLG?


Logged in


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Apr 2, 2020)

SFnone said:


> purple unicorn is retired?


To the best of my understanding. You may want to search this thread, I think it was late last year around November drop it was mentioned by other forum peeps. The PU crosses have been "limited" at GLG and JBC, don't know about other vendors. But then again...SSDD did resurface recently.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 2, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Need some help deciding on two of these, maybe with some insight of grows.
> 1)Magic Carpet
> 2)Mothers Hashplant
> 3)Nikah
> ...


My brother ran magic carpet and harvested it a few months ago. He was initially bummed that he only got 4 females from the full pack; all 4 turned out to be potential keepers. He documented some of the plants on ig @from_the_range

My favorite tasted like a mouthful of aqua net hairspray from the lebowski side with a really light and goofy effect. Wasnt a debilitating stone, more like an attitude adjustment. I'd absolutely recommend it as a neat little oddball.


----------



## InstadovB (Apr 2, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Got 24 beans of the soulmate, really should look into those probably before I check out the SSDD


I had 4 females on my run of SSDD, and the genetics were very diverse. I did have a "Sour Butter" pheno, that stacked crystals like no other plant I have ever seen. A grinder was absolutely useless to put it bluntly. It could have been pulled at the tail end of the 8th week, but I chopped it at day 66. It had a great yield, but was a pain in the ass to trim. Unfortunately, I did not take a cut of it , but it sure was special. I have some pictures on here a ways back you can check out.

Between Soul Mate and SSDD, ideally you will try them both at some point.


----------



## blu_dream_haze (Apr 2, 2020)

Big Bodhi day today!! Made my first order at GLG!
Was very grateful to pick up

Temple of Apollo
Spirit Train
Thunder Wookie
Strawberry Gogi 
Soulmate
Terpenado
Heavenly Hashplant 
Kush 4 x Snow Lotus

Its funny how my decisions change over and over, all these options are terrible for my OCD.


----------



## InstadovB (Apr 2, 2020)

Mother's hashplant had to come down just a few days earlier than I would have liked. I can't wait to try this either way. Snapped on day of chop.
Again, no staking or tying up of any kind due to strong branching. It was one of the greatest things to experience as a grower.


----------



## SFnone (Apr 2, 2020)

BobDylan'sBeard said:


> To the best of my understanding. You may want to search this thread, I think it was late last year around November drop it was mentioned by other forum peeps. The PU crosses have been "limited" at GLG and JBC, don't know about other vendors. But then again...SSDD did resurface recently.


yeah, I guess I missed that- i'll have to look back... admittedly, this thread gets away from me sometimes...


----------



## Boosky (Apr 2, 2020)

So far Mothers Hashplant and Magic Carpet are in the lead...any other votes for Kashmir Sunshine?


----------



## Boosky (Apr 2, 2020)

I should just bite the bullet and get all three for that price. I'm gonna get in trouble if I do though. Lol


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 2, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I should just bite the bullet and get all three for that price. I'm gonna get in trouble if I do though. Lol


#justdoit already Boo!


----------



## InstadovB (Apr 2, 2020)

Boosky said:


> So far Mothers Hashplant and Magic Carpet are in the lead...any other votes for Kashmir Sunshine?


I picked mother's hashplant because of the mother milk alone, since I missed out on those beans. I love me some OG, and the lore of all powdered milk smells allured me. It's very unique. Luckily my single plant that I got out of 3 beans is a mother milk leaner. It is a sweet, creamy, milk with dried fruits smell. It's quite intoxicating.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 2, 2020)

Hey guys. Happy BOGO days.. kinda glad I couldn't decide what to pick over the last week, until yesterday.

Got White Sunshine and Purple Star, and then Soul Mate + Mango Lotus as the freeBs. A nice little variety I'd say. Been on break for awhile so can't wait to start up again. I been drooling over the pics here for a bit. Last I was growing Snow Leopard for quite awhile, only bodhi strain I've had, but lost. I hope the Mango lotus is as good as the tigermelon x snow lotus was, love that smoke!


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 3, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Need some help deciding on two of these, maybe with some insight of grows.
> 1)Magic Carpet
> 2)Mothers Hashplant
> 3)Nikah
> ...


No input on growth, but I'm pretty interested in Kashmir Sunshine, so that's my vote.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 3, 2020)

Boosky said:


> So far Mothers Hashplant and Magic Carpet are in the lead...any other votes for Kashmir Sunshine?


Can I vote multiple times? Lol, I should just make my order...but I've other things to attend to currently.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 3, 2020)

All trashplant testers down and hanging, I think I'll be able to start trimmng up 1 or 2 of them tonight. Looks like a modest provider, but the trim is as frosty as the nugs themselves, I would imagine this would be a fantastic plant for squishers and extract lovers. I think I'm gonna seperate the trashplants and trim the seperatly from all non trashplants, so I can make some sort of hash out of the trim. I'll get some photos up later this afternoon if y'all are interested.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 3, 2020)

Pride Rider lowers. Violet Velvet x HAOGSSDD. Tastes like candy coated dirt and earthy sweet goodness. Wonderful hybrid heavy but not debilitating.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 3, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Anyone have any experience running SSDD in the northeast(US) ? Would love to put half a pack outside but have to be careful with choices with local weather


The SSDD grew just fine outdoors in southern Ontario, big yields, frosty as fuck, will loose most of the sweetness on the Blueberry muffin phenos outdoors but everyone loved smoking her, Sour butter pheno was get outdoors also, both grew huge and beautiful support is need for these monsters.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Apr 3, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> The SSDD grew just fine outdoors in southern Ontario, big yields, frosty as fuck, will loose most of the sweetness on the Blueberry muffin phenos outdoors but everyone loved smoking her, Sour butter pheno was get outdoors also, both grew huge and beautiful support is need for these monsters.


Perfect, if anything you guys probably ha e a week or two less than I do. Thanks for the info! Stay safe everyone


----------



## joeko420 (Apr 3, 2020)

It's been a few months since I harvested my 4 Soulmate plants. 4 seeds, 4 female - all grew with exceptional vigor from start to finish.




#1 (above): Best producer and overall favorite. Pine/Lemon/Complex Herbal Funk. Great for anytime but especially during the day. Solid boost of energy, anxiety relief, and super mellow. Absolute keeper!

#2: Solid harvest but smallest of the 4. Terps scream herbal/meaty/brothy/funk. An absolute joy to consume with a solid punch to the face. Running a second time, close to a keeper if not one.

#3: Decent weight but a bit bland overall. A mix of 1 and 2 but not worth keeping.




#4 (above): Absolutely stunning plant! When harvested I thought that's all she had going for her since smell was pretty muted. That changed a few weeks into curing now giving off a wonderful deep floral funk when consumed. Incredibly relaxing comfortable high usually leading to some deep daydreaming if consumed during the day and restful sleep if consumed at night. Another keeper! 

Still have 8 seeds from the first pack and recently picked up another as a freebie because of how impressed I was/am. Did the same with SSDD after finding two keepers


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Apr 3, 2020)

Stinky Unicorn taking forever to finish

Dank Sinatra f2.. this thing looks mutant.. but frosty as hell.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Buck123 said:


> We love you bodhi! lol!


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 3, 2020)

Howdy friends! Hope everybody's doing well.  I just wanted to say how much I appreciate this kind and generous, compassionate and cooperative community we've made. Thank each of you for keeping it good and calm and harmonious during these crazy times. 

Here's my current round of testers - an OGKB x Strawberry Milk at day 49 of flower. 



I only found one lady, but she's got this *LOUD *peeled Cuties and 10 cent ramen vibe. Crazy combo, right?  It's one of most unique and yummy smells I've encountered. Hope she keeps it to the end.

Next up, I'm running a pack of bodhi's Pura Vida (LA Pure Kush aka Hollywood PK x Appalachia) to make F2 to give away to everybody.



Thanks to @MojoRizing for the preservation donation. I had wanted to grab the local clone of Pura Vida to include in the F2 run, but after talking to @Higherthought.guru who grew it out, he said I'd be better off finding my own cut, so we'll see.

Speaking of, for those of you considering what beans to buy during bodhi & @Bad Dawg 's generous sale + bogo over at www.greatlakesgenetics.com, the guru posted his test report of bodhi's *Pillow Book *here: http://www.higherthought.guru/blog/2019/5/5/bodhi-seeds-master-kush-x-purple-unicorn-f3-testers Sounds pretty decent.  After you check that out, he did a review of bodhi's Genius Thai Extreme (Thai x Apollo 11 Genius pheno). He also did a recent review of Triangle Kush, apparently the same cut Nspecta and bodhi use. I'm hoping to get a nug to compare with the TK x Iraqi.

About those Triangle Kush x Iraqi testers, jar aromas include baked goods, sour milk bordering on cheese, citrus, and even a berry milkshake citrus cheese jar. Complex! I've been trying to take pics, but I rely on natural lighting and the weather hasn't cooperated. Here's one budshot of pheno #1 and then a pic of my high end photo studio. 



 

And no, I ain't hoarding TP. lol  It was the right height to be a table for my photo shoot.

The only things I stocked up on (hoarded) were organic soil amendments for both the indoor and outdoor gardens. Besides this, I have a couple bales of peat, some compost and castings, rice hulls and neem seed meal. Should be all set if things remain stable. Let's hope. 



Be safe, everybody.  Much love!


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 3, 2020)

Greetings! I hope y'all are holding up well.

So, I was thinking about putting Lemon Lotus outdoors in far southern Michigan...
any thoughts or warnings? Thanks, and grow on!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 3, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> So, I was thinking about putting Lemon Lotus outdoors in far southern Michigan...
> any thoughts or warnings? Thanks, and grow on!


I'd worry about that one finishing fast enough. Half equatorial sativa?... not sure that would be the best pick, but you never know.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 3, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'd worry about that one finishing fast enough. Half equatorial sativa?... not sure that would be the best pick, but you never know.


I don't get heavy frost here until Oct 15th or later most years. I worry more about dampness from 3rd week of September on. I was thinking since it's very light and airy it might resist molding better and could finish by the 15th-21st (70-77 days).


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 3, 2020)

That may not finish until November or later. You might pull it off but I'd consider a quicker strain. Does anybody grow Lemon G outdoors in Ohio? If that works, the Lemon Lotus probably would too.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 3, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That may not finish until November or later. You might pull it off but I'd consider a quicker strain. Does anybody grow Lemon G outdoors in Ohio? If that works, the Lemon Lotus probably would too.


I hadn't checked if it was grown outdoors in Ohio yet, but I'm going to look into it. Some of our fall weather is similar. I may just brave it and put a half pack out guerilla, let them do what they do and collect them Oct. 15th-21st and see what nature and I did. If I get viable seeds, repeat next year and maybe get it smoothed into something for my region.


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 3, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I hadn't checked if it was grown outdoors in Ohio yet, but I'm going to look into it. Some of our fall weather is similar. I may just brave it and put a half pack out guerilla, let them do what they do and collect them Oct. 15th-21st and see what nature and I did. If I get viable seeds, repeat next year and maybe get it smoothed into something for my region.


I grow outdoors in MI and you can let stuff go til November.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 3, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> I grow outdoors in MI and you can let stuff go til November.


"Outdoors in Michigan" is vague by several lines of latitude. I'm within 50 miles of Indiana/Ohio intersection...is that safe zone?
The weather 40 miles north of Chicago is far different than the weather 40 miles south of Detroit too. Thank you for helping out.


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 3, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> "Outdoors in Michigan" is vague by several lines of latitude. I'm within 50 miles of Indiana/Ohio intersection...is that safe zone?
> The weather 40 miles north of Chicago is far different than the weather 40 miles south of Detroit too. Thank you for helping out.


I'm roughly the same distance from Ohio.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 3, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> I'm roughly the same distance from Ohio.


Many thanks! I think I'll give it a go.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2020)

Sure happy I f2ed my Space Monkey.

Also got 1/3 female Wolfpack at 20 days, bushy averGe size and looks equal Indica/Sativa. Nice dark green decent vigor. 

Also looking at 2 very smelly J1 Hashplant T 55 days with good size putting out fewer new flower now, very slight fade. All powerful smell of fuel and skunk and more, lots of goo, touch and fingers are like fly ribbons. Firm buds with one a bit tighter. Not much waste and buds to stem/branches is excellent.


----------



## GrowRijt (Apr 4, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Greetings! I hope y'all are holding up well.
> 
> So, I was thinking about putting Lemon Lotus outdoors in far southern Michigan...
> any thoughts or warnings? Thanks, and grow on!


In general you are going need a 60 day strain from my experience. 70 will make it but we all know that late October weather is dodgy. 

I would Eye the Lemon Hashplant or really any of the hashplant x hashplant crosses. Your flowering will start Aug 2-5 and you should try to be done oct. 15.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 4, 2020)

I've done it year after year and I'm tired of running strains that may or may not finish in time. And even if they finish before frost, they're spending their last weeks trying to produce terps and cannabinoids at temperatures between 33 and 60 degrees. Not to mention mold. I want to save outdoors for the quickest seeds in my stash from now on. I'm from the cold and clammy northern northeast so it's more of an issue for me. It probably eliminates 90% of my options but I need things that are DONE by October 1.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 4, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Greetings! I hope y'all are holding up well.
> 
> So, I was thinking about putting Lemon Lotus outdoors in far southern Michigan...
> any thoughts or warnings? Thanks, and grow on!


Personally I would not do that one outside. Couple of the phenos I got were too dense for outdoor in your area I would think. I would pick another one for outdoors if it were me with a shorter finish also.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 4, 2020)

I appreciate all the input guys. I guess since I'm holding onto my ASS and Chery Queen for later, I'll be trying non-Bodhi gear outdoor this year. I don't have any hp x hp types, nor can I buy anymore seeds for a while.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 4, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> In general you are going need a 60 day strain from my experience. 70 will make it but we all know that late October weather is dodgy.
> 
> I would Eye the Lemon Hashplant or really any of the hashplant x hashplant crosses. Your flowering will start Aug 2-5 and you should try to be done oct. 15.


I've experienced outdoor flowering here starting July 25-31 most years that I ran outdoor. This will be my first outdoor batch since 2013.


----------



## InstadovB (Apr 4, 2020)

If you are growing outdoors, I have read plenty of mentions on this thread and elsewhere the 88g13hp crosses being a good choice for mold and mildew resistance. Also, Wookie 15 crosses have some quick finishers across the board it seems.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 4, 2020)

@bongrip101 What strains have you successfully harvested that late in this region?


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 4, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> @bongrip101 What strains have you successfully harvested that late in this region?


SSDD last year, Goji OG and granola funk before that. Heres my SSDD last year that finished October 20~


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 4, 2020)

Space Monkey, third consecutive run, the seed plant had no male flowers, the last two from clone has lots of male flowers...I just pluck them off and havnt gotten a single seed..I been keeping this plant around cause it grows and finishes so fast with potent buds..

This is the one with 30+ caterpillars, I plucked them all off and eradicated them before any significant damage


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 4, 2020)

Nu-Be said:


> Speaking of, for those of you considering what beans to buy during bodhi & @Bad Dawg 's generous sale + bogo over at www.greatlakesgenetics.com, the guru posted his test report of bodhi's *Pillow Book *here: http://www.higherthought.guru/blog/2019/5/5/bodhi-seeds-master-kush-x-purple-unicorn-f3-testers Sounds pretty decent.  After you check that out, he did a review of bodhi's Genius Thai Extreme (Thai x Apollo 11 Genius pheno). He also did a recent review of Triangle Kush, apparently the same cut Nspecta and bodhi use.


Thanks for sharing that link! There are some good reviews in there. Here's another one that ought to be of interest...









Bodhi/Strayfox Persian Delight aka Deep Line Alchemy #6 — Higher Thought


Origins and Backstory: A collaboration between Bodhi Seeds and Strayfox Gardenz, Persian Delight (aka Deep Line Alchemy #6) is a cross of an Iraqi female from the village of Ranya, and Bodhi’s famous 88G13HP male. The Deep Line Alchemy series is a line from Bodhi of varying landrace hash




www.higherthought.guru


----------



## Puppet14 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2020)

I hit a Space Monkey Indica pheno with Sleeskunk pollen that haven’t had nut problems. Damn good chuck


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 4, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> SSDD last year, Goji OG and granola funk before that. Heres my SSDD last year that finished October 20~
> View attachment 4523044


I think I'll brave a couple and see what comes of it, I might get lucky.


----------



## McPhenotype (Apr 4, 2020)

Nube...you're still the man. Thanks for what you do.


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 4, 2020)

Puppet14 said:


> View attachment 4523174


Nice one. I picked up Soul Mate and Spirit Train


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 4, 2020)

Magic carpet and forest queen


Boosky said:


> Need some help deciding on two of these, maybe with some insight of grows.
> 1)Magic Carpet
> 2)Mothers Hashplant
> 3)Nikah
> ...


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 4, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Space Monkey, third consecutive run, the seed plant had no male flowers, the last two from clone has lots of male flowers...I just pluck them off and havnt gotten a single seed..I been keeping this plant around cause it grows and finishes so fast with potent buds..
> 
> This is the one with 30+ caterpillars, I plucked them all off and eradicated them before any significant damage
> View attachment 4523088View attachment 4523089


Glad to see you're picking them off rather than spraying BT. I live in caterpillar country, it seems. We have them all, including hornworms. BT used to be my best friend, but after a bit of noodling and observing, I wasn't seeing the pollinators like I used to, I stopped spraying, and started picking, and we've got butterflies again. The cats get a little, but that's our offering to Shiva!


----------



## GrowRijt (Apr 4, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I've experienced outdoor flowering here starting July 25-31 most years that I ran outdoor. This will be my first outdoor batch since 2013.


Cheery Queen could work well. I think that has some faster flower times being a cherry afghani x OMG. There are 8 week phenos in OMG crosses.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 4, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> Cheery Queen could work well. I think that has some faster flower times being a cherry afghani x OMG. There are 8 week phenos in OMG crosses.


I'm not sure I'm ready to pop those. I've got so many to get to. It's good to know they might work, might slide some out. If not this year, next year.


----------



## Genki88 (Apr 5, 2020)

Puppet14 said:


> View attachment 4523174


where was this ordered if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 5, 2020)

Genki88 said:


> where was this ordered if you don't mind me asking?


Our favorite Bodhi vender...GLG looks like.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 5, 2020)

gocha1900 said:


> thanks man for reply, think now i can make choice ))
> 
> difficult to choose two from this list :
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking list...bet you won't be disappointed with any of those. I'd say Soar is the only one on that list that looks promising for functional daytime smoking if that's a priority for you. Many of those others are likely to be serious hammers.


----------



## Puppet14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Genki88 said:


> where was this ordered if you don't mind me asking?


Great Lakes Genetics...DBJ is the man!!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 5, 2020)

Day 60 from flip and harvest day for the tester Mother's Milk #31 x PU F3 #3 . She is showing 10% amber trichs and the rest cloudy. Not sure how to describe the smell other then it is very stinky/funky with a weird sweetness to it.



Cheers


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 5, 2020)

Cherry Queen, tigermelon v2, and wookie 7 x dreadbread....


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 5, 2020)

Northern Lights 2 x 88G13HP


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 5, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Northern Lights 2 x 88G13HPView attachment 4524306View attachment 4524307View attachment 4524308


What smells and effect?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 5, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> What smells and effect?


Just got trimmed up last night but this morning when I cracked the jars, I get hashy fart forest. Musky, oily, definetly a very oily smell but not necesarly "shop rag". almost a little sour. Taste was more pleasant, a bit piney and earthy. Gonna let it cure and reevaluate. Effects are like advertised, straight up heavy duty night time meds. I've been growing a bunch of these ass whoopin' hashplant crosses and loving each one. I'll have to grab some Secret Chief somehow and see how it all stacks up to that.


----------



## bukstud4u (Apr 5, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Just got trimmed up last night but this morning when I cracked the jars, I get hashy fart forest. Musky, oily, definetly a very oily smell but not necesarly "shop rag". almost a little sour. Taste was more pleasant, a bit piney and earthy. Gonna let it cure and reevaluate. Effects are like advertised, straight up heavy duty night time meds. I've been growing a bunch of these ass whoopin' hashplant crosses and loving each one. I'll have to grab some Secret Chief somehow and see how it all stacks up to that.


 What’s your favorite hashplant cross?


----------



## InstadovB (Apr 5, 2020)

Probably another day or two of drying. Here is a sample of a lower I plucked off. I'm pretty blown away by the frost. Nothing like a blizzard in the springtime. Mother's hashplant.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 5, 2020)

SunRa Female Test Run...Skinny Sativa like leaves..Staying in veg till I have a healthy clone...Debating if I should bend the two tops down as its tall


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 5, 2020)

Some very nice pics from alot of the normal posters last page or 2. To many to name you know who you are.. 

one of my tents (15 gallon tent) is a little smaller than I'd like to flip but I'm gonna take a baby or 2 from veg and throw em in if need be. My bed is looking fantastic and co2 level has been a steady 900-1000+ ppm. Highest I have seen was 1300 +/- last night. Both are on the same light controler so I'll flip together. The 4x4 bed will get overgrown if I wait, they all sailing short of the slow veg. BBIC from red eye. Here is the 4x4 bed last night. 2nd trellis going on later on prob tomorrow.


Co2 level just now. Nothing co2 producing (breathing etc.) In room all day. Yes I know my cover is lacking a tad. I throw new seed down as it begins to get buried in compost/ammendment mix as it goes down. Will add some chopped barley straw soon as well. I give it a fast light spray if need be daily to keep that life thriving.


I have very high Hope's for a beautiful heavy indica ogkb more cowbell pheno I have. Kinda slow in veg but SO SO stout and branches SOOOOO thick. Everything THICK! 
I'm hoping buds will be as well. Very curious about how it will stretch topped once. Running trellis in 4x4 and may just stake the 15 gallons I think. Very cool shit I got going some old but many firsts as well. 

Hope all is well and all the bodhi family is safe, healthy and the smoke is growing well! Happy growing!


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 5, 2020)

SFnone said:


> yeah, a lot of people say the same thing- that it isn't THAT good... but for whatever reason people guard the shit out of it... like I said, I've never had it... never had old nyc piff either, but that's another hyped up thing... some say it's the same thing...


Its the terp profile, i have 2 packs of uptown brown and this terp smell just is sooo on point. I had this shit way back when and the smell is just sooooo on point. Im so happy lol


----------



## 420drummer (Apr 5, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Northern Lights 2 x 88G13HPView attachment 4524306View attachment 4524307View attachment 4524308


Oooo weeee looking damn good


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 6, 2020)

Loompa's Headband x Strawberry Milk tester on day 36 from flip . Had to share because we can't have the Bodhi thread on page 2. That just ain't acceptable 


Cheers


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 6, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Loompa's Headband x Strawberry Milk tester on day 36 from flip . Had to share because we can't have the Bodhi thread on page 2. That just ain't acceptable
> View attachment 4525337
> 
> Cheers



Damn nice looking at day 36. Very pretty lady. Lots of frost as well. Nice job!


----------



## SFnone (Apr 6, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> Its the terp profile, i have 2 packs of uptown brown and this terp smell just is sooo on point. I had this shit way back when and the smell is just sooooo on point. Im so happy lol


I grew out uptown brown this last summer, and for sure, there is a very distinct smell and taste... I didn't quite get the "church" thing off the smell, but the flavor on the exhale did have a sandalwood, incensy kind of taste. the high was short lived, but pretty good... one plant gave a wild, "floor dropping out from under you" kind of effect... kind of like being on an elevator that was free falling or something... i almost had to grab the wall to stabilize myself a couple of times! I don't think I've had another weed that did that...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 6, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Damn nice looking at day 36. Very pretty lady. Lots of frost as well. Nice job!


Thanks but as always I give the genetics all the cred. She is a picky girl. I have never given so little N and still had a plant act like it was too much. But the seed plant was so good that I am determined to figure her out. The smell , taste , and effect all remind me of sour diesel.

Cheers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 6, 2020)

bukstud4u said:


> What’s your favorite hashplant cross?





bukstud4u said:


> What’s your favorite hashplant cross?


yes


----------



## budLIFE60 (Apr 6, 2020)

Prayer Tower (indica) with a couple more weeks to go


Some gg4 in the same pot couple weeks behind I know it's not bodhi but I love some gg4


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 6, 2020)

Trashplant #2 , sweet hash stink in the jars. effects are like the first lady, just an absolute daywrecker.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 6, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Some very nice pics from alot of the normal posters last page or 2. To many to name you know who you are..
> 
> one of my tents (15 gallon tent) is a little smaller than I'd like to flip but I'm gonna take a baby or 2 from veg and throw em in if need be. My bed is looking fantastic and co2 level has been a steady 900-1000+ ppm. Highest I have seen was 1300 +/- last night. Both are on the same light controler so I'll flip together. The 4x4 bed will get overgrown if I wait, they all sailing short of the slow veg. BBIC from red eye. Here is the 4x4 bed last night. 2nd trellis going on later on prob tomorrow.
> View attachment 4524505
> ...


Last two OGKB More Cowbell remix I pulled were frosty and tasty, like a floral Girl Scout Cookie with musky backend. Potent and puts me to dreamland, then to bed. Good yield also.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 6, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Last two OGKB More Cowbell remix I pulled were frosty and tasty, like a floral Girl Scout Cookie with musky backend. Potent and puts me to dreamland, then to bed. Good yield also.



I very much appreciate this. Both are shapeing up from the shock nice and now that I've added em1 back in the rotation it seems one em1/epsom folier spray and that and my problems are gone for now. Keeping a good diet of compost/ammendments mix going in before water and am praying for yet another autopilot type run. And that they turn out to what you describe yours as!

On another note for anyone that cares. I make my castings per coot etc. Having said that Malibu compost and malted barley, kashi blend and ALSO keeping up with cannabis leaves waste I've pulled off dried and crumbled (whole grow). Personal grow and a few gifts so it's not that much but 6000 reds are forming a feeding/breeding frenzy around this pile. It was 3 times the size this time 2 days ago with the visible combo listed placed in the middle. This pic is after about one minute the light. This is very much part of the fun for a true organic grower. Cant wait till this population has tripled lol.

In one at least you can see how black the castings ring is around the edges of the pile. Thought this would be nice to share to a bodhi fan that may like to toss this combo in there bin.

Happy growing!

Edit: a good portion of the worms are directly beneath the soil or under the pile when you lift it. I dont like to mangle much when food is at that level. I'll take a pic of the ball that come up in a handful. More worm than dirt. When food is being refilled if I remember. Very neat!


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 6, 2020)

Since theres been a little talk about Magic Carpet, here's some grown by my bro. This stuff is like cruise control. Not energetic or tired; just windows down and cruising.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 6, 2020)

budLIFE60 said:


> Prayer Tower (indica) with a couple more weeks to go
> View attachment 4525619
> 
> Some gg4 in the same pot couple weeks behind I know it's not bodhi but I love some gg4
> View attachment 4525620





reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Trashplant #2 , sweet hash stink in the jars. effects are like the first lady, just an absolute daywrecker. View attachment 4525692



See while I'm posting lol. This thread is on another level and growers are on there shit!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 6, 2020)

And again @Blueberry bref. Very nice!


----------



## 1977cm (Apr 6, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4517956View attachment 4517957
> nug from Trashplant tester #1. Dumpster x 88G13HP greazy and denser than it looks. Smell is hard to nail down, but the taste is just classic good weed flavor. Like smoking weed for the first time flavor. Earthy, skunky, dank tasting. Makes sense with what dumpster is theorized to be.


That is beautiful. Great job man. How many days did she take to finish?


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 6, 2020)

Just wanted to say that my sun ra which is still in veg has a smell of i dunno guava, when I wash the plant with my water hose to get any mites off it gives off a strong smell...


i very rarely have plants in veg that give off a potent odor...Im hopin its a keeper


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 7, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Trashplant #2 , sweet hash stink in the jars. effects are like the first lady, just an absolute daywrecker. View attachment 4525692


Stunning!!


----------



## jp68 (Apr 7, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Need some help deciding on two of these, maybe with some insight of grows.
> 1)Magic Carpet
> 2)Mothers Hashplant
> 3)Nikah
> ...


Nikah is a good sativa. Doesn't really show tk traits other than the power in the smoke. Fruity ,eayt to grow, and throws some colas


----------



## jp68 (Apr 7, 2020)

Nu-Be said:


> Howdy friends! Hope everybody's doing well.  I just wanted to say how much I appreciate this kind and generous, compassionate and cooperative community we've made. Thank each of you for keeping it good and calm and harmonious during these crazy times.
> 
> Here's my current round of testers - an OGKB x Strawberry Milk at day 49 of flower.
> 
> ...


DLA 6 has that baked goods dried fruit smell in it that seems to carry over male or female


----------



## LoStDots25 (Apr 7, 2020)

Any recommendations on the fruitiest bodhi strain available right now that aren't citrus? Looking at dazzleberry, strawberry goji and the like. 

Also anyone have info on bodhi's male plants or can someone refer me to a place that does?


----------



## ChocoKush (Apr 7, 2020)

New seed drop soon, looks like some good stuff!


*Black Light Fantasy* (Mendo Purps x Purple Unicorn) | *Purple Unicorn F5 *| *Dragon's Milk* (Dragonsoul x Strawberry Milk) | *Tiger's Tail* (OGKB x OMG) | *Divine Intervention* (Congo Kashmir x Wookie) | *Air Guitar*(Temple x Wookie) | *Midnight Cowboy* (Mendo Purps x Wookie) | *Garfunkle* (Dumpster x 88G13HP) | *Peach Hashplant* (Peach Romulan x 88G13HP) | *Panamanian Space Probe* (Panama x Kashmir)


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 7, 2020)

@Stickyjones how are those Kodamas coming along?



LoStDots25 said:


> Any recommendations on the fruitiest bodhi strain available right now that aren't citrus? Looking at dazzleberry, strawberry goji and the like.
> 
> Also anyone have info on bodhi's male plants or can someone refer me to a place that does?








Bodhi Seeds Strain Companion Guide


Not up to date. This hasn't been updated since the Instagram account was made. You'll find the most up to date pics on there but relevant strain lists and descriptions for many Bodhi strains are here. I'm also hot-linking the pictures to the list of strains here on the first page. If it is...



www.icmag.com


----------



## AlienAthena (Apr 7, 2020)

Finally able to join thanks to the kindness on here. Oro Blanco (The White x Wookie 15) around day 10
.

I pick up an eighth whenever I can but hopefully this was my last time.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 7, 2020)

I did not touch anything in worm bin, this is the difference just from yesterday. Still a feeding/breeding field day if your a worm lol... I wish I could afford another 10,000 or so to jump start things but at this rate I'll have 50,000 in 6 months. They loving recent meal combo etc. Compare just yesterday (pics this or last page) to today and see how fast 6000 reds can work when happy! Thus far in 1.5 weeks keeping up with defoliation and lollipoping in 3 tents... not bad not bad.


As you all know I always have least one bodhi baby in flower. I'm posting this here because of potential with castings made correctly. If you are growing organically and/or coots style at least, you dont know what your missing over say reg. Malibu compost in recipe over malibu + ammendments being cold composted first. 

My last 2 or 3 were worm free, except the few in pots, (not enough). Was it fire? Sure! Was it on the same level NO... imo these little red bastards are the golden ticket so to speak. Just trying to help the bodhi family!

I think we need to do a few bodhi meets in dif areas. Least New England lol. Imagine what we could do swapping cuts/seeds and truely following through on projects. Mr. And the miss B would be proud. Bodhi following seems more like a dedicated cult more than just random home growers. Also fuc#### loaded with talented growers! Imagine if we all had that magic cut(s) or bean of his that's been worked for a bit? Maybe a bodhi & copa genetics project(s). We need some copa/bodhi crosses in here to! I'm stoned and rambling so happy growing!

Just putting it out there!


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Apr 7, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> I did not touch anything in worm bin, this is the difference just from yesterday. Still a feeding/breeding field day if your a worm lol... I wish I could afford another 10,000 or so to jump start things but at this rate I'll have 50,000 in 6 months. They loving recent meal combo etc. Compare just yesterday (pics this or last page) to today and see how fast 6000 reds can work when happy! Thus far in 1.5 weeks keeping up with defoliation and lollipoping in 3 tents... not bad not bad.
> View attachment 4526592
> 
> As you all know I always have least one bodhi baby in flower. I'm posting this here because of potential with castings made correctly. If you are growing organically and/or coots style at least, you dont know what your missing over say reg. Malibu compost in recipe over malibu + ammendments being cold composted first.
> ...


Everything is looking really good! You can still have a healthy population of worms in your pots by keeping them heavily mulched with dynamic accumulator plants such as yarrow, borage, comfrey, dandelion, stinging nettle and horsetail just to name a few. You can grow most if not all of these throughout the US or can forage for them in the wild as some are likely growing in your neighborhood. Also top dressing malted barley and meal amendments per usual. Growing organically can be as involved or as hands off as one needs or wants it to be and it's the only way to grow for me.


----------



## JHashmore (Apr 7, 2020)

Good worm info! Thanks for the garden mulch plants, I’m looking for some to supply my gardens.


----------



## Michigan man (Apr 7, 2020)

One good thing about all this lockdown shelter in place crap give me time to dial it in I got way too much time on my hands lolNug shots are my time bandit 3 Plant scrog turned out fire thanks Bodhi you the man and overall garden shot is a mixture of things there’s useful’s tranquil chocolate in there there’s some genius g13 from brothers grim and 88g13 hp x nl2 I’m stoked


----------



## Michigan man (Apr 7, 2020)

sry about the doubles not sure how that happend lol


----------



## Boosky (Apr 7, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Nikah is a good sativa. Doesn't really show tk traits other than the power in the smoke. Fruity ,eayt to grow, and throws some colas


Good to know, I am actually looking for TK leaners for a breeding project so don't know if I still want that one. Got e few TK crosses to go through to find a good Papa! Thanks for the info, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 7, 2020)

Michigan man said:


> One good thing about all this lockdown shelter in place crap give me time to dial it in I got way too much time on my hands lolView attachment 4526723View attachment 4526724
> Frickin frosty my friend!


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 8, 2020)

Why does a lot of posters modify their pics by turning up the sharpness until all the trichs pop out, isnt that a very false impression of a bud...I dont like that personally


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 8, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Why does a lot of posters modify their pics by turning up the sharpness until all the trichs pop out, isnt that a very false impression of a bud...I dont like that personally


I don't mind a zoom, when it goes with other shots of the same nug. If I were inspecting my own, I'd look at it far, and near.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 8, 2020)

How many of you guys have run, or still run any of the old Bodhi Suge Pure Kush x Uzbekistani?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 8, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Trashplant #2 , sweet hash stink in the jars. effects are like the first lady, just an absolute daywrecker. View attachment 4525692


That’s amazing dude.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi
I have 12x strawberry goji and 7x alpenglow from dynasty, just entering the 5th week of flower (day 30 today).
Well, i have high expectation for both, but these strawberry goji look like a marvel. It's still early in flower but a few pheno are already cover in trich, even the big leaf. I didn't smell them all but one is very piney, probably a pinesoul-like pheno. One other pheno smell like heaven, imagine a sour diesel but with a perfumed strawberry instead of the lemon.
I already grow the Terpenado and got one extraordinary smelling pheno that was very different of the others, but with very weak vigor and less than average yield. Also the incredible taste have some difficulty to pass in the smoke... it's always the same with strawberry. But here the SG is a lot more og / perfume / ethyl smelling, instead of the sugary / candy smell of the terpenado (in fact it was exactly like strawberry jam to me), so i hope it will be better. Also vigor is very different.

Harvest is in a month or so, i will enjoy them for sure.


----------



## Stickyjones (Apr 8, 2020)

@wheresthekoosh they are all turning purple, there around 9 weeks, gonna let them go 1 more week but they could probably use 2. They smell great, like lemons and limes with a some chemicals and onions mixed in


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 8, 2020)

Day 63 from flip for Mother's Milk #31 x PU F3 testers #1 and #5 

#1 Has a very sweet milk smell to it. Not sour or rotten like it was through most of flowering. 


#5 Has the PU F3 shit smell but with a sweetness at the end. So smells like sweet shit  


Cheers


----------



## chiefer888 (Apr 8, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> New seed drop soon, looks like some good stuff!
> 
> 
> *Black Light Fantasy* (Mendo Purps x Purple Unicorn) | *Purple Unicorn F5 *| *Dragon's Milk* (Dragonsoul x Strawberry Milk) | *Tiger's Tail* (OGKB x OMG) | *Divine Intervention* (Congo Kashmir x Wookie) | *Air Guitar*(Temple x Wookie) | *Midnight Cowboy* (Mendo Purps x Wookie) | *Garfunkle* (Dumpster x 88G13HP) | *Peach Hashplant* (Peach Romulan x 88G13HP) | *Panamanian Space Probe* (Panama x Kashmir)


Damn it! How am I supposed to resist this? Dragon’s Milk! Also, I’ve been watching @reallybigjesusfreak and his testers and both of those are up to be dropped. Trashplant AKA Garfunkle is looking frosty AF.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 8, 2020)

chiefer888 said:


> Damn it! How am I supposed to resist this? Dragon’s Milk! Also, I’ve been watching @reallybigjesusfreak and his testers and both of those are up to be dropped. Trashplant AKA Garfunkle is looking frosty AF.


Lol, I felt the same way! I'm hoping to grab some Peach HP. I miss Romulan, and that will be fun if I can nab some. Panamanian Space Probe sounds great too!


----------



## YardG (Apr 8, 2020)

Just when I thought I was getting a handle on my collecting bug (who am I kidding, I do not have a handle on it).


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 8, 2020)

YardG said:


> Just when I thought I was getting a handle on my collecting bug (who am I kidding, I do not have a handle on it).


I feel like I'm the one with the handles, and the collecting bug is dragging me around, taunting me with every great deal.


----------



## ChocoKush (Apr 8, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Lol, I felt the same way! I'm hoping to grab some Peach HP. I miss Romulan, and that will be fun if I can nab some. Panamanian Space Probe sounds great too!


it’s unknown if its really romulans or not.

its just a peachy skunky plant from what riot seeds said.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 8, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> it’s unknown if its really romulans or not.
> 
> its just a peachy skunky plant from what riot seeds said.


Is that to say Riot is untrustworthy?


----------



## ChocoKush (Apr 8, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Is that to say Riot is untrustworthy?


didn’t say it like that..

Bodhi gave Riot the cut and Riot said in one of his livestreams that is smell very peachy skunk like.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 8, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> didn’t say it like that..
> 
> Bodhi gave Riot the cut and Riot said in one of his livestreams that is smell very peachy skunk like.


Ok. Well I'm confused then lol I'm just trying to figure if it really has Romulan in it or not. I wasn't dissing, or assuming on Riot...but what little was said was little.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 8, 2020)

Real Romulan has a weird fake raspberry taste! A lot of people didn’t like it. As I recall....


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 8, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Real Romulan has a weird fake raspberry taste! A lot of people didn’t like it. As I recall....


I said I missed it, and was misleading. I only ever had smoke Romulan Diesel, and a Super Silver Romulan, so my knowledge isn't what I made it sound. I do miss what it was like mixed with something I guess.
The buzz was good both times, so I'd like to try more.
Sorry for coming off like I knew more than I do. 
Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 8, 2020)

@ChocoKush , @colocowboy ...All I know is that if Bodhi's playing with it, there's something there and I want to try it.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 8, 2020)

Maybe the peach romulan is an unusual cut from some seed version of the true romulan? Either s1s or intentionally bred.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 8, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Maybe the peach romulan is a cut from some seed version of the true romulan? Either s1s or intentionally bred.


I'd like to try as pure a version as I can someday so I'd know what it is all about.


----------



## YardG (Apr 8, 2020)

Romulan in general is a funny one with lots of myth/hype around it over the years, there's the American Romulan, and the Canadian Romulan, and all the hybrids that were sold as plain old Romulan. I dunno about raspberry, the Canadian Rom I experienced was grape, pepper, some pine.


----------



## YardG (Apr 8, 2020)

PS: I presume if Bodhi felt it was worth working with the Peach Rom must be an interesting plant.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Apr 8, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Would like an opinion or 2. This (to me) I was going to treat as a mag def. With some Epsom salts in r/o or distilled water in a spray bottle. Any opinions I'd appreciate!
> 
> I dont normally run into this in my soil. But coming into flower in about a week or so want to treat! Just want a opinion before I move forward. Other than this these couple lucky wookie ladys (I hope) are doing great!
> 
> ...


I know I'm late to the party, but it looks like low iron to me... You possibly could have fixed it with humic acid, it makes iron more available but you then have to worry about Mn def.


dakilla187 said:


> Space Monkey, third consecutive run, the seed plant had no male flowers, the last two from clone has lots of male flowers...I just pluck them off and havnt gotten a single seed..I been keeping this plant around cause it grows and finishes so fast with potent buds..
> 
> This is the one with 30+ caterpillars, I plucked them all off and eradicated them before any significant damage
> View attachment 4523088View attachment 4523089


Predatory wasp will kill worms. They are plentiful where I am, but you can grow some plants to attract certain beneficial insects. I'm growing some plants that will attract green lacewings and ladybugs and it appears that they both like the same type of plant...


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 8, 2020)

Other things repel pests naturally without killing! Try rubbing peppermint oil on the base of the stalks, I cannot guarantee it but it might help.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 8, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4340416
> 
> My very first Bodhi plant, Sunshine Queen, seems to be finishing more quickly than I expected. Looks like only another week or so remaining?
> 
> ...


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 9, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> How many of you guys have run, or still run any of the old Bodhi Suge Pure Kush x Uzbekistani?


It’s a good one. Stretchy and old school.


LoStDots25 said:


> Any recommendations on the fruitiest bodhi strain available right now that aren't citrus? Looking at dazzleberry, strawberry goji and the like.
> 
> Also anyone have info on bodhi's male plants or can someone refer me to a place that does?


Go for Dream Lotus


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 9, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> SunRa Female Test Run...Skinny Sativa like leaves..Staying in veg till I have a healthy clone...Debating if I should bend the two tops down as its tallView attachment 4524771View attachment 4524772


Or just shave their legs a bit, and maybe clear out some of the inside as well. What I mean by this is to trim off lower nodes and branching both on the bottom and the inside. And then, top the plant to encourage the nodes and branching below to become the main growth and tops.
PS don’t be afraid to get excessive. They’ll grow back big time and defoliating a bit and well as trimming the inside of the plant will encourage air movement so the plant is less prone to disease. But more than that, I think once you give her a good haircut it’ll reduce the excess popcorn buds and help create a multi cola plant with the 4,6, or 8 tops you lay the groundwork and frame for.

otherwise, they look great! Very tight and lush growth. Even if you don’t take my trim and train advice. I think you should def defoliate the lady a good bit to help light penetration. A lil is better than nothing.
I would def trim and top by taking off some nodes (upper and lower) before I would bend.

Look forward to following. Very nice plant .


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 9, 2020)

@Swamp Thing , Thanks. I've never had it, but I just picked up a strain with that in it.


----------



## Vegguerilla (Apr 9, 2020)

Hello
Was just wondering of a reputable seed seller in the UK with Bodhi's selections available please?
I'm after acquiring some black triangle and possibly love dawg but I'm at a loss to know where to go?


----------



## a v (Apr 9, 2020)

Vegguerilla said:


> Hello
> Was just wondering of a reputable seed seller in the UK with Bodhi's selections available please?
> I'm after acquiring some black triangle and possibly love dawg but I'm at a loss to know where to go?


Hi Vegguerilla,

I have used Attitude/The Choice for Bodhi in the past, but now mostly order his beans from GLG.

No Black Triangle or Love Dawg in stock though


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 9, 2020)

I wonder if GLG is going to get the new bodhi stock? I got my eye on a few of those dropping...


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 9, 2020)

I would love for anyone to help me find any information on Bodhis Orange Sunshine. I can’t find anything..... Also the next drop I have my eye on the Panama probe. That’s about it the seed collection is just getting insane at this point. Lol.


----------



## SFnone (Apr 9, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I would love for anyone to help me find any information on Bodhis Orange Sunshine. I can’t find anything..... Also the next drop I have my eye on the Panama probe. That’s about it the seed collection is just getting insane at this point. Lol.


same here, there are a few i'd love to try on this new drop, but I am so out of money and have so many seeds, I have to just not even think about it and move on.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 9, 2020)

SFnone said:


> same here, there are a few i'd love to try on this new drop, but I am so out of money and have so many seeds, I have to just not even think about it and move on.


Yeah for the first time I didn’t get FOMO looking at the drop list. And I’m admired by all the crosses. Just , can’t close the lid on the seed container it’s getting dumb. And I’d love to find info on Bodhis Orange Sunshine.


----------



## SFnone (Apr 9, 2020)

I don't have any experience with it, but I believe the lineage is cali o x sunshine daydream.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 9, 2020)

SFnone said:


> I don't have any experience with it, but I believe the lineage is cali o x sunshine daydream.


Thanks ! That’s all I can find also. It’s ok I’ll grow it out lol. Just thought it was weird to not find a damn grow journal or an Instagram pic.


----------



## kroc (Apr 9, 2020)

whats that?? new drop?

*scratches neck*



a few of those sound and looked really good..


----------



## SFnone (Apr 9, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Thanks ! That’s all I can find also. It’s ok I’ll grow it out lol. Just thought it was weird to not find a damn grow journal or an Instagram pic.


unfortunately, Bodhi's got a lot of strains that have no info... at one point he had a Yunnan strain that I was really interested in... I'm assuming it comes from Yunnan china, which is said to be "the birthplace of tea". I don't entirely know why, but I always wanted that one... I don't think it was ever released outside of testers though...


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 9, 2020)

SFnone said:


> unfortunately, Bodhi's got a lot of strains that have no info... at one point he had a Yunnan strain that I was really interested in... I'm assuming it comes from Yunnan china, which is said to be "the birthplace of tea". I don't entirely know why, but I always wanted that one... I don't think that one was ever released outside of testers...


I've only seen that strain as the other half of a strain called Yunnan Dragon, from Dragons Flame Genetics. I know nothing of them though. Neat sounding Yunnan sativa.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 9, 2020)

SFnone said:


> unfortunately, Bodhi's got a lot of strains that have no info... at one point he had a Yunnan strain that I was really interested in... I'm assuming it comes from Yunnan china, which is said to be "the birthplace of tea". I don't entirely know why, but I always wanted that one... I don't think it was ever released outside of testers though...


Ace Seeds has it. They may actually have been the source of Bodhi's cut. He's mentioned them as a breeder he respects I think.








China Yunnan (ACE Seeds) :: Cannabis Strain Info


Landrace / Inbred Line (20% Sativa / 80% Indica)This exotic plant, a possible connection between the classical indicas and the South Asian sativas, shows features of both sides of the cannabis. On one hand, it grows strong and compact with beautiful ...




en.seedfinder.eu





I've looked at that one for years. Their Orient Express too... Black Vietnamese x Yunnan


----------



## SFnone (Apr 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Ace Seeds has it. They may actually have been the source of Bodhi's cut. He's mentioned them as a breeder he respects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for telling me this! i'll have to check it out.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Ace Seeds has it. They may actually have been the source of Bodhi's cut. He's mentioned them as a breeder he respects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one DFG says they used, isn't and 80% indica. The cross is an 11-14 week line the he used Dragon's Stash to shorten the the flowering time down to the 11-14.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 9, 2020)

Shop | Dragons Flame Genetics


The home for all things Dragons flame genetics. Top shelf medical seeds, apparel, merchandise, brought to you by the dragon. The latest and greatest trends, exclusives, unique, and original genetics, crafted in the tropics of Hawaii, built for the harshest climates, and toughest conditions...




www.dragonsflamegenetics.com





Only posting DFG as Bodhi is used for this cross.


----------



## SFnone (Apr 9, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Shop | Dragons Flame Genetics
> 
> 
> The home for all things Dragons flame genetics. Top shelf medical seeds, apparel, merchandise, brought to you by the dragon. The latest and greatest trends, exclusives, unique, and original genetics, crafted in the tropics of Hawaii, built for the harshest climates, and toughest conditions...
> ...


and it says Bodhi's Yunnan... I don't know how I feel about that... I want it, but if they are selling something that was supposed to be a tester, I don't know... I am more of a sativa guy though... hmm... anybody have any experience with dragonflamegenetics?


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 9, 2020)

SFnone said:


> and it says Bodhi's Yunnan... I don't know how I feel about that... I want it, but if they are selling something that was supposed to be a tester, I don't know... I am more of a sativa guy though... hmm... anybody have any experience with dragonflamegenetics?


No idea about them. I emailed him once and talked a bit about this, and some Bangi Haze IBL. As far as selling something that was a tester, he's only selling a cross made with it. Bodhi might approve, might not..I don't know. It's not like taking a tester and stabilizing as if it's your own. IMHO, more like finding that magic parent plant for your own works.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 9, 2020)

SFnone said:


> and it says Bodhi's Yunnan... I don't know how I feel about that... I want it, but if they are selling something that was supposed to be a tester, I don't know... I am more of a sativa guy though... hmm... anybody have any experience with dragonflamegenetics?


I have many tester lines from Bad Dawg now, and there's 1 I'm sure I want to use in a cross, and 1 I'll consider after growing/smoking it. I hope that wont put me lower in the community, but how often am I going to find something with Death Star in it without actually getting a real cut, of which I already bought 12 3 years ago that All sucked lol


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 9, 2020)

It's high time somebody posted a bump for our friend. I know a few congrats were exchanged but I don't think he got a proper plug here. For those who aren't aware, our own @CopaGenetics has officially entered the seed biz and has released a really cool sounding debut. To make it sweeter, he's giving away Goji F2s as freebies! Let's give a toast to Copa!









Icy Grape (Purple Skittles x 1996 Black Domina) 10 Regular Seeds - DCSE


DC Seed Exchange Exclusive! Breeder: CopaGenetics Strain Name: Icy Grape Mom: Purple Skittles (SMMJ cut) Dad(s): 1996 Black Domina (Sensi Seeds) Mom Description: The SMMJ cut of Purple Skittles is an extremely beautiful plant. I was excited to have access to it for breeding stock. She brings...




dcseedexchange.com





A second toast for having the wisdom to open pollinate an original pack of 1996 Sensi Black Domina back in 1998. Smart man!


----------



## Stickyjones (Apr 9, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I would love for anyone to help me find any information on Bodhis Orange Sunshine. I can’t find anything..... Also the next drop I have my eye on the Panama probe. That’s about it the seed collection is just getting insane at this point. Lol.


I have some orange sunshine f2s at 9 weeks, it has great structure, strong branches and is really really frosty. Lights off at 9 so ill take a pic and let ya know how it smells. My keeper is definetly a 9 week finisher but i have it going still bc i wanna let kodama go to 10


----------



## Stickyjones (Apr 9, 2020)

@Leatherneck0311 i have heard only good things from people who have grown it and weliveinapolicestate used it to breed with and made some incredible offspring


----------



## SFnone (Apr 9, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> No idea about them. I emailed him once and talked a bit about this, and some Bangi Haze IBL. As far as selling something that was a tester, he's only selling a cross made with it. Bodhi might approve, might not..I don't know. It's not like taking a tester and stabilizing as if it's your own. IMHO, more like finding that magic parent plant for your own works.


Bodhi has made it pretty clear about using testers to breed with, but I get what you are saying... if you get an awesome plant, how can you not want to use it. It doesn't matter though anyway, I did some checking, and actually I think Yunnan was released at some point... I guess I missed it.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 9, 2020)

SFnone said:


> Bodhi has made it pretty clear about using testers to breed with, but I get what you are saying... if you get an awesome plant, how can you not want to use it. It doesn't matter though anyway, I did some checking, and actually I think Yunnan was released at some point... I guess I missed it.


The Yunnan was a nierika drop. Yunnan Cangshan Mountain Sativa.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 9, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> The Yunnan was a nierika drop. Yunnan Cangshan Mountain Sativa.


So, was it a work in progress, or free-for-all gift to the world then?


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 9, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> So, was it a work in progress, or free-for-all gift to the world then?


Nierika shit is a building block of sorts. It's usually purer landraces that bodhi releases in small numbers to spice up the diluted cannabis gene pool. Sort of like a f1 hybrid starter pack; but more limited.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 9, 2020)

SFnone said:


> Bodhi has made it pretty clear about using testers to breed with, but I get what you are saying... if you get an awesome plant, how can you not want to use it. It doesn't matter though anyway, I did some checking, and actually I think Yunnan was released at some point... I guess I missed it.


I'll look into what Bodhi said about it. I'm still pretty new here, and far less knowledgable than y'all on all things Bodhi. Personally, I think if you score beans, no matter their status, and find a keeper...do it honorable and pay homeage to the breeder if using for projects. Nobody owns a plant I germ but me. Keyword; honorable.
Stay safe and healthy! Peacea


Blueberry bref said:


> Nierika shit is a building block of sorts. It's usually purer landraces that bodhi releases in small numbers to spice up the diluted cannabis gene pool. Sort of like a f1 hybrid starter pack; but more limited.


That's what I thought. I was unaware of it's status.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 9, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'll look into what Bodhi said about it. I'm still pretty new here, and far less knowledgable than y'all on all things Bodhi. Personally, I think if you score beans, no matter their status, and find a keeper...do it honorable and pay homeage to the breeder if using for projects. Nobody owns a plant I germ but me. Keyword; honorable.


Start your research into Bodhi’s thoughts on breeding with beans obtained from others here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/post-14584259


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 9, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Start your research into Bodhi’s thoughts on breeding with beans obtained from others here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/post-14584259


Thank you. I'll do some homework.


----------



## cadmanc (Apr 9, 2020)

dankydonky said:


> are now available at attitude! XD


Where is attitdue?


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 9, 2020)

cadmanc said:


> Where is attitdue?


cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 9, 2020)

Awww  my third mango lotus and my 2nd black triangle is male again  Im soooo Sad..........


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 9, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Awww  my third mango lotus and my 2nd black triangle is male again  Im soooo Sad..........


Turn that frown upside down, and use that pollen brother!


----------



## H2OBO (Apr 9, 2020)

I love black triangle, def a staple, and puts out nicely,


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 10, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Start your research into Bodhi’s thoughts on breeding with beans obtained from others here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/post-14584259


I'm not finished listening, but big thanks to ya.


----------



## Stickyjones (Apr 10, 2020)

This is orange sunshine f2 @ 65 days or so, smells like sweet hashy oranges. @Leatherneck0311


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 10, 2020)

Day 65 from flip and harvest day for Mother's Milk #31 x PU F3 tester #1. It has an amazing sweet milk smell to it  

 

Cheers


----------



## Clarky16 (Apr 10, 2020)

Anyone know if Bodhi has a garlic tasting strain available now?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 10, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> Anyone know if Bodhi has a garlic tasting strain available now?


 I cant speak for every pheno but I had a couple clusterfunk pheno (2 females I had) that were very heavy garlic and yielded well at over 1oz per gallon media (#3 SP and #7 SP) organic soil. Was not in coots style in my bed. Was roots original with roots dry amendments if my memory serves correct. Very very cool reds and purple, yellow, orange coming in nearing chop. Lots of red though very cool. Hope this helps!


I flipped my 2 tents 3 days ago or so and already they have gone wild. Going to throw a trellis up and do some last min adjustments in the bed and possible I just stake the others as they are in 15 gallon los pots in other tent. Any and all problems I was having are gone with new kush green growth, even the affected bad leaves came back close to 100%. Going to keep following current schedual as I have been doing and hope for the best! Bed is impressing me again! Supernatural status! Here is a shot yesterday of the bed. I'll take a couple of the ogkb remix in other tent later as well. Very cool genetics thus far. 

Will be doing alot more lollipoping but may rob a few cuts from bed before day 6 flower first. Not making the mistake of losing the keeper again!!!Happy growing!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 10, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> Anyone know if Bodhi has a garlic tasting strain available now?


Chemdog D is known to throw garlic and stank. Just a guess but Hashplant D might deliver.


----------



## Clarky16 (Apr 10, 2020)

Got some Chem Kesey seedlings going now, maybe ill get lucky


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 10, 2020)

Chem Kesey sounds like a decent bet too.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Apr 10, 2020)

Good morning, Bodhi army!

Just a heads up... there's a nifty giveaway on @JBCSeeds *thread* with a pack of Starflight Guava included in the prize pack.

...not garlic flavored but still a nice grab.

=]

Hope everyone is keeping well during these crazy days!


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 10, 2020)

here are bodhi's notes on the chinese sativa:
China Yunnan Cangshan mountain sativa collection #6…A resinous long flowering sativa from the cangshan mountains near the lake. side village of dali in yunnan china. open pollination of 12 females and 8 males. the plants are very resinous, but larfy with a strange motor oil smell with mellon undertones. no jet fuel, just pure motor oil. the effect is unique in that it has both the euphoria of a himalayan and the push of a SE asian in a nice balanced harmony. outdoor line for collectors. not a production plant

FYI - Don't sleep on Divine Intervention. Awesome strain. I had 2 females and have 3 in veg right now.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Apr 10, 2020)

Dank Sinatra F2


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2020)

*ASS#1(American Skunk Selectio) - Hippy Slayer x (Hells OG x RKS)*

First time running this clone. She is a super stinky one even in veg closest plant I’ve ever smelled to skunk. Got some good plans to hit this lady with another skunk cross so should be interesting to see what comes from it.


----------



## bythekasiz (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks for keeping them posts and especially pics coming. It’s such a good read while relaxing from the garden work.
This round I have several chucks going, including last rounds testers that I crossed. One that caught my eye this morning was the Mendo wookie(midnight cowboy) x mimosa 88ghp. I noticed the purple already at each budsight in week 1, which is way sooner than any of the Mendo Wookies showed by far. Anyway figured I’d drop some pics. Ill try to snap some better ones as she flowers and of the other chucks.
Take care and be safe Bodhi peeps! Happy Growing!


----------



## emeraldgreengrower (Apr 10, 2020)

homemade cross BBHP x SSDD with about 5 - 6wks to go


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 10, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Dank Sinatra F2
> View attachment 4529505


yeaaaaah boy bring some of that over here


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Apr 10, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Dank Sinatra F2
> View attachment 4529505





reallybigjesusfreak said:


> yeaaaaah boy bring some of that over here


Are there anymore of those Dank Sinatra F2 packs floating around anywhere?


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Apr 10, 2020)

NoMoreBottles said:


> Are there anymore of those Dank Sinatra F2 packs floating around anywhere?


Not too sure. I got it last year sometime as a freebie when useful dropped some new gear.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 10, 2020)

Does the Dank Sinatra seem similar to LA Confidential? Anybody familiar with both? It's the same mom (LA Affy) right?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 10, 2020)

emeraldgreengrower said:


> homemade cross BBHP x SSDD with about 5 - 6wks to go
> View attachment 4529664


Ooh, that sounds like a smart pollen chuck...I like. Good luck!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 10, 2020)

emeraldgreengrower said:


> homemade cross BBHP x SSDD with about 5 - 6wks to go
> View attachment 4529664


You just need some recognition! Got any pics of the male SSDD?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 10, 2020)

@FlakeyFoont every time I see your avatar I think People Under the Stairs genetics! It fools me every time


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 10, 2020)

These arrived today...


----------



## Boosky (Apr 10, 2020)

Swamp Thing said:


> Or just shave their legs a bit, and maybe clear out some of the inside as well. What I mean by this is to trim off lower nodes and branching both on the bottom and the inside. And then, top the plant to encourage the nodes and branching below to become the main growth and tops.
> PS don’t be afraid to get excessive. They’ll grow back big time and defoliating a bit and well as trimming the inside of the plant will encourage air movement so the plant is less prone to disease. But more than that, I think once you give her a good haircut it’ll reduce the excess popcorn buds and help create a multi cola plant with the 4,6, or 8 tops you lay the groundwork and frame for.
> 
> otherwise, they look great! Very tight and lush growth. Even if you don’t take my trim and train advice. I think you should def defoliate the lady a good bit to help light penetration. A lil is better than nothing.
> ...


There you are again! Ended up giving the Oroblanco to a forum member in need. Paying it forward so to say because of your generosity! Still got some of those Sakura crosses going?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> These arrived today...
> View attachment 4529853


Where the hell you get them Cheech Wizard from??? I wanted those so bad


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 10, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Where the hell you get them Cheech Wizard from??? I wanted those so bad


When I open pollinate and F2 them I'll send you a pack! I got them by winning a charity auction.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 10, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Where the hell you get them Cheech Wizard from??? I wanted those so bad


He has his ways! He's like a Jedi with the genetics! See what I did there @CopaGenetics. Lol.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 10, 2020)

Boosky said:


> He has his ways! He's like a Jedi with the genetics! See what I did there @CopaGenetics. Lol.


@Boosky My Red Eyed Boo!


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 10, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Does the Dank Sinatra seem similar to LA Confidential? Anybody familiar with both? It's the same mom (LA Affy) right?


I will know soon. I'm growing a DS right now and have smoked LA. I actually have a pack of LA con regs too. Working on DS F2s, just a slow process. La con was potent trippy head with extreme couch lock.


----------



## FlowersWithPowers (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey Bodhi lovers! I've been lurking for a little while (mainly this thread) and finally decided to join in the fun. Right now I'm growing Goji Og, SSDD, Soar and Acapulco Gold. Really excited about all of them! I'll post some pictures when they're they're not babies. One of the old heads that I know raves about Colombian Red, so I've really got my eye on the Soar. I wonder if people are sleeping on the Colombian Red crosses, cause I haven't seen anyone say much about any of them other than Soar. Time will tell!
Much love to everyone in these crazy times!


----------



## Houstini (Apr 10, 2020)

FlowersWithPowers said:


> Hey Bodhi lovers! I've been lurking for a little while (mainly this thread) and finally decided to join in the fun. Right now I'm growing Goji Og, SSDD, Soar and Acapulco Gold. Really excited about all of them! I'll post some pictures when they're they're not babies. One of the old heads that I know raves about Colombian Red, so I've really got my eye on the Soar. I wonder if people are sleeping on the Colombian Red crosses, cause I haven't seen anyone say much about any of them other than Soar. Time will tell!
> Much love to everyone in these crazy times!


Enjoy! Nice selection. Be sure to keep the winners


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 10, 2020)

Some shots of a Timebandit; sort of a familiar wifi smell with some sweet stank.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 11, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> This is orange sunshine f2 @ 65 days or so, smells like sweet hashy oranges. @Leatherneck0311


oh shit nice!! how was the veg period for her?


----------



## Stickyjones (Apr 11, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> oh shit nice!! how was the veg period for her?


It was great, vigorous growth and strong frame and also had a really nice fruity smell in veg. I didnt plan on keeping any of the oss but this one changed my mind.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 11, 2020)

First of 2 J1 Hashplant down at 62 days, no new pistils, 30% clear, 40% cloudy and 30% amber. Average size but what a load of stinky pot. Nugs very dense, sticky and wonderful. Smells are fruit and fuel with earthy incense(Nag Chompa). Very good ratio of bud/junk.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 11, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> *ASS#1(American Skunk Selectio) - Hippy Slayer x (Hells OG x RKS)*
> 
> First time running this clone. She is a super stinky one even in veg closest plant I’ve ever smelled to skunk. Got some good plans to hit this lady with another skunk cross so should be interesting to see what comes from it.
> 
> ...


Nice Structure. I'm going to post mine lights on plants. I'm about to take clones.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Nice Structure. I'm going to post mine lights on plants. I'm about to take clones.


Cut clones of her is why she looks like that. Got 4 main brain he’s going but she does have nice structure branches well too. Super stinky I got another Bodhi keeper I’ll post up in a few too


----------



## JHashmore (Apr 11, 2020)

Lemon Afghani - Lemon G x OMG
Nearing completion, sweet lemon candy, citrus peel and lemon juice on the nose.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 11, 2020)

JHashmore said:


> Lemon Afghani - Lemon G x OMG
> Nearing completion, sweet lemon candy, citrus peel and lemon juice on the nose.
> View attachment 4530678
> View attachment 4530679


Nice! What day of flowering is that? I'm presuming it's an indoor plant taken outside for a photo shoot. Or are you in the southern hemisphere?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 11, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> These arrived today...
> View attachment 4529853


 Some true gems in there! And a generous man that passes them out! Nice score!

Still playing with worms here... may grab a couple new packs soon myself.. welcome to the party!

So many growers on top of shit here with some amazing flowers to show. You can tell how much love goes into most of these grows, small and large. Very cool to be a part of this community inside a community... nice job to the bodhi family!

Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 11, 2020)

That pic of reds bin was this am around 10:30. This us now! Hope I have more dry leaves (lollipoping) they eat faster than I can keep up! They love that barley! And the kashi! Leaves seem to last a tad longer or until other food runs lower.... I'd suggest a few of you pick up this practice. I can not explain in words how well castings (made correct, it costs to do on that level but not TONS) work compared to a thermal compost. Its truly amazing to watch to. My bed after 2 or 3 thermal compost only runs has not gone to shit or anything but as soon as castings are slowly reintroduced changing into that "supernatural" status people talk of. The most notable was bodhi love triangle cut I had for a few runs. Looked ALMOST same but you would question if it was a different cut. Healthy as could be with or without but very noticeable difference.

Can anyone tell me anything of devil's hashplant bodhi put out not to long ago? Anyone have any flower pics? Thinking of giving it a wing soon as the jbc bogo hits! 

HAPPY GROWING BODHI FAMILY!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 11, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Can anyone tell me anything of devil's hashplant bodhi put out not to long ago? Anyone have any flower pics? Thinking of giving it a wing soon as the jbc bogo hits!


I've heard that the Diablo OG might be the same thing as TK under a different name. Or the Josh D Florida OG that went to so cal if that's different than the TK. Which may also be called Ghost OG. Somebody may correct me and they may well be right... or not. It's confusing. I'd think Black Triangle with the Devil's Hashplant. Possibly identical.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 11, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Can anyone tell me anything of devil's hashplant bodhi put out not to long ago? Anyone have any flower pics? Thinking of giving it a wing soon as the jbc bogo hits!
> 
> HAPPY GROWING BODHI FAMILY!


If I had to bet money; it's the diablo cut. It was an og clone that was sold out of some old collective in SFV. Theres also a ghost s1 that goes by diablo og. Those were the only two that made sense when I went digging. 

So it really could just be a secret chief remix that everyone is sleeping on.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 11, 2020)

Has anybody grown both Black Triangle and Secret Chief? Wondering how similar they turn out. Has Bodhi made any comments about his TK vs SFV vs. Diablo cuts? I don't think he's used any cuts called "Ghost" or "Fire" or "Tahoe", right?


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Apr 11, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Has anybody grown both Black Triangle and Secret Chief? Wondering how similar they turn out. Has Bodhi made any comments about his TK vs SFV vs. Diablo cuts?


Ive grown both. The Secret Chief was a lot more narcotic... like cant move for hours narcotic.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 11, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Ive grown both. The Secret Chief was a lot more narcotic... like cant move for hours narcotic.


So clearly different, huh? I was pretty sure TK and SFV were different but I know nothing firsthand. I've just heard that they're finding quite a bit of overlap with the various names for OGs. Any flavor differences?


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Apr 11, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> So clearly different, huh? I was pretty sure TK and SFV were different but I know nothing firsthand. Any flavor differences?


I cant really remember... It was last summer and I didnt have room to keep a clone. I still have the Black Triangle going in my rotation. Stoned wise I personally prefer the Black Triangle. But I only ran one Secret Chief pheno.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Apr 11, 2020)

Here is the chief I grew last year.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 11, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> So clearly different, huh? I was pretty sure TK and SFV were different but I know nothing firsthand. I've just heard that they're finding quite a bit of overlap with the various names for OGs. Any flavor differences?


SFV OGK is the best OGK imo. I buy every SFV cross. It has the crazy gasoline, pine, og funk, and super sweet lemon zest taste and smell. You will always want the ogk leaners int he crosses look for super thin floppy stems.


----------



## mindriot (Apr 11, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> SFV OGK is the best OGK imo. I buy every SFV cross. It has the crazy gasoline, pine, og funk, and super sweet lemon zest taste and smell. You will always want the ogk leaners int he crosses look for super thin floppy stems.


 A buddy of mine had a friend who used to visit from Cali every year and bring some of his harvest... brought what he said was SFV OG one year about 12 years ago. I found only a few seeds, kept this one around since. It's exactly what you describe.. but I can't verify what it actually is.


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 11, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I've heard that the Diablo OG might be the same thing as TK under a different name. Or the Josh D Florida OG that went to so cal if that's different than the TK. Which may also be called Ghost OG. Somebody may correct me and they may well be right... or not. It's confusing. I'd think Black Triangle with the Devil's Hashplant. Possibly identical.


Heard this too. Matt "Bubba" from FL said they renamed it Diablo out in CO as a joke. It was the same Josh D/Bubba OG. I think they're mostly the same or s1s.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 11, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Heard this too. Matt "Bubba" from FL said they renamed it Diablo out in CO as a joke. It was the same Josh D/Bubba OG. I think they're mostly the same or s1s.


That's a poor joke. Or maybe my sense of humor sucks?


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 11, 2020)

Ssdd


----------



## JHashmore (Apr 11, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Nice! What day of flowering is that? I'm presuming it's an indoor plant taken outside for a photo shoot. Or are you in the southern hemisphere?


This is Approx week 9-10, sorry I did not write down the exact day when I flipped as I usually just let them go until I think it’s time and I just wanted a peak at the genetics.

I vaped a lower bud today and the motivation and energy is getting turned up from last weeks taste. Very enjoyable daytime but definitely has a good body component, had some long legs as well and an easy landing.

I managed to pollinate a lower and will get a pretty measly offering of F2s but I have some of the F1s still and will OP them at some point soon as I’m liking the lemon. I’m not huge into cloning but I Would like this to stick around I’m thinking.

You’re right, this is indoor I took outside for some nice weather. I actually wonder if this sort of bud structure would be a risk for late season outdoor, they look like sponge grenades. May be just enough air flow to mitigate botrytis but I get the impression this would be a hazard. Maybe I’ll try it out.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 11, 2020)

mindriot said:


> A buddy of mine had a friend who used to visit from Cali every year and bring some of his harvest... brought what he said was SFV OG one year about 12 years ago. I found only a few seeds, kept this one around since. It's exactly what you describe.. but I can't verify what it actually is.


Wow, that's gorgeous. Good on you for having the forethought to save and pop those seeds! I actually just found an old film canister of some old bagseeds I had set aside. Who knows what could be in there?

You've got a gem, it looks like. Beautiful nugs, golfball OG nuggets so to speak.

How long does she take to flower? I'd love to see more photos, I'll have to check out your posts.


----------



## emeraldgreengrower (Apr 11, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> You just need some recognition! Got any pics of the male SSDD?


sorry no, though it were an very ordinary looking male so hoping its offsrping will be ok


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 11, 2020)

Look at this Plant Ready to make nice healthy clones.
Bingo Pajamas [kudra x Apachia]


----------



## mindriot (Apr 11, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous. Good on you for having the forethought to save and pop those seeds! I actually just found an old film canister of some old bagseeds I had set aside. Who knows what could be in there?
> 
> You've got a gem, it looks like. Beautiful nugs, golfball OG nuggets so to speak.
> 
> How long does she take to flower? I'd love to see more photos, I'll have to check out your posts.


Thanks.. I take her at 68 days. The nugs are all very dense golf balls.. very pungent and the smell lingers about 20 minutes in the room. It's the only one the wife complains about... so you know it's good.


----------



## Huncher (Apr 11, 2020)

Hey guys, Bodhi rookie planning my 1st run. Got SSDD, Soulmate , and Space Monkey, plus GLG freebie LVTK x LBF. Which of these would be best outdoors, north east area, worried bout fall rain ect... Gonna have few indoors just wondering which to run indoor vs outdoor.Thanks for any info


----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 11, 2020)

Good news.. not only did my first GLG order show up today, but the other day I found my missing bag of 4 seeds, and today the healthiest looking of the 4 started to pop too. I got ancy and probably should have just saved them (the viable one anyway), but guessing they could be harder to germ if I wait to long.

The seeds came from a run of Snow Leopard from 3 or so years ago, where I lazily left a few plants growing for awhile longer like 10+ weeks, and remember finding a single nanner when I chopped em. Not sure if the seeds were already formed by then, or later after the nanner popped up. Also not sure If they came from the same plant itself, or one that was next to it. That would make a difference right?

Either way I only ever found the 5 seeds or so out of that portion of a crop, none from any other grows of the same cuttings after that. From what I know about "rodelization", selfing, etc, i'm safe to assume it will be a female. Should I expect any cutting I take from her to have problems though? 

Should I take a male from another bodhi strain, which I'm guessing there will be from my new order soon, and pollinate the plant for a new batch of seeds? It seems not only would that help reinforce against the possibility of it herming out again, but also I get to grow a new cross of the old strain\phenotype I enjoyed before I thought I lost it, and have more seeds for the future. White Sunshine X Snow leopard = white leopard? Or cross it back with a mango lotus male, and perhaps it would be closer to the original snow leopard. 

If I had found the seed/s over the past few months I been searching (or seen the bogo promo), I might have not even made an order, and just kept trying to run it. Funny I get both on the same day..


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 12, 2020)

Boosky said:


> There you are again! Ended up giving the Oroblanco to a forum member in need. Paying it forward so to say because of your generosity! Still got some of those Sakura crosses going?


Yessir!

growing a few Johnny Apple Seed style around New Orleans!


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello, first post. I've been lucky enough to collect these Bodhi seeds in the past 5 months or so.














Also have Axis, Magenta Hashplant, and another Time Bandit, but that picture was mostly Strayfox stuff.

Already popped some Healing Hashplant, Heavenly Hashplant, Roadkill Unicorn V.2, Super SIlver Hashplant. Terpenado, and Time Bandit for my personal full term outdoor this year. Have a Lemon Hashplant V.2 at a friend's place waiting to show sex.

Thanks all for being a great Bodhi information resource haha


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 12, 2020)

Drop That Sound said:


> The seeds came from a run of Snow Leopard from 3 or so years ago, where I lazily left a few plants growing for awhile longer like 10+ weeks, and remember finding a single nanner when I chopped em. Not sure if the seeds were already formed by then, or later after the nanner popped up. Also not sure If they came from the same plant itself, or one that was next to it. That would make a difference right?
> 
> Either way I only ever found the 5 seeds or so out of that portion of a crop, none from any other grows of the same cuttings after that. From what I know about "rodelization", selfing, etc, i'm safe to assume it will be a female. Should I expect any cutting I take from her to have problems though?


It should be a female and it will probably carry the same risk of hermies as her mother. As in, it can throw a banana occasionally, especially if it lingers too long.

If they're selfed seeds, they'll probably have less variation than if they were from two sisters, but either way, you'll get some plants that aren't just like mom and some that are similar.



Drop That Sound said:


> Should I take a male from another bodhi strain, which I'm guessing there will be from my new order soon, and pollinate the plant for a new batch of seeds? It seems not only would that help reinforce against the possibility of it herming out again, but also I get to grow a new cross of the old strain\phenotype I enjoyed before I thought I lost it, and have more seeds for the future. White Sunshine X Snow leopard = white leopard? Or cross it back with a mango lotus male, and perhaps it would be closer to the original snow leopard.


Go for it! That's part of the fun of this stuff. One thing I'd say though, is that if there are a lot of different strains mixed into the family trees, you can get some unpredictability in the offspring sometimes. That's not necessarily a bad thing, particularly if you're experimenting and looking for a unique keeper plant. Something like your white leopard has an awful lot of different genes in the mix. But they're all special and might mingle in magical ways.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 12, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> Hello, first post. I've collected these Bodhi seeds in the past 5 months or so.
> Also have Axis, Magenta Hashplant, and another Time Bandit, but that picture was mostly Strayfox stuff.
> 
> Already popped some Healing Hashplant, Heavenly Hashplant, Roadkill Unicorn V.2, Super SIlver Hashplant. Terpenado, and Time Bandit for my personal full term outdoor this year. Have a Lemon Hashplant V.2 at a friend's place waiting to show sex.
> ...


Wow...all kinds of cool stuff. Welcome aboard!


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 12, 2020)

Huncher said:


> Hey guys, Bodhi rookie planning my 1st run. Got SSDD, Soulmate , and Space Monkey, plus GLG freebie LVTK x LBF. Which of these would be best outdoors, north east area, worried bout fall rain ect... Gonna have few indoors just wondering which to run indoor vs outdoor.Thanks for any info


your best option outdoors would be Soulmate ( odds to finish quicker because of the wookie ) ...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 12, 2020)

Garfunkle #2 for your viewing pleasure. all 5 plants made real pretty nugs, so I'm just gonna keep dropping photos of each until its all trimmed, jarred, and can be given the final test for the review, even though It already made the cut.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 12, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Garfunkle #2 for your viewing pleasure. all 5 plants made real pretty nugs, so I'm just gonna keep dropping photos of each until its all trimmed, jarred, and can be given the final test for the review, even though It already made the cut. View attachment 4531443


Ooh...that's purdy. I like your Trashplant name much better than Garfunkle btw. Garfunkle...wtf?


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 12, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Ooh...that's purdy. I like your Trashplant name much better than Garfunkle btw. Garfunkle...wtf?


Maybe Garfunkle is to represent an old hippy that still loves grass. 
Trashplant is catchy, and explainable, but could be misleading to some.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 12, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Maybe Garfunkle is to represent an old hippy that still loves grass.
> Trashplant is catchy, and explainable, but could be misleading to some.


Bald tops with all kinds of scraggly stuff on the side? Typically not as good as the other strain you grew? Trashplant doesn't sound sexy, but neither does Garfunkle.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 12, 2020)

Lol yeah, I went and read the wiki page for art garfunkle after I saw the name, and searched for any connection, came up blank. Whatever, I’m sure he has a good reason behind it.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 12, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Bald tops with all kinds of scraggly stuff on the side? Typically not as good as the other strain you grew? Trashplant doesn't sound sexy, but neither does Garfunkle.


I'll have you know, I resemble that remark.."Bald tops with all kinds of scraggly stuff on the side?"


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 12, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Lol yeah, I went and read the wiki page for art garfunkle after I saw the name, and searched for any connection, came up blank. Whatever, I’m sure he has a good reason behind it.


I know he got busted for grass somewhere a while back..5-10 years?


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 12, 2020)

Gar = garbage = dumpster
Funkle = funk = self explanatory 

That’s my thinking behind the name anyway


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 12, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Garfunkle #2 for your viewing pleasure. all 5 plants made real pretty nugs, so I'm just gonna keep dropping photos of each until its all trimmed, jarred, and can be given the final test for the review, even though It already made the cut. View attachment 4531443


That is a fine looking nug!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 12, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Gar = garbage = dumpster
> Funkle = funk = self explanatory
> 
> That’s my thinking behind the name anyway


Ahh...good call. Still prefer Trashplant but I'll live. At least it's not a strain named Dread Bread with no Jamaican (Lambsbread) in it. I'm a little salty about that one too.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 12, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Ahh...good call. Still prefer Trashplant but I'll live. At least it's not a strain named Dread Bread with no Jamaican (Lambsbread) in it. I'm a little salty about that one too.


I still want to try DB, Jamaican or no


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 13, 2020)

Day 68 from flip and harvest day for Mother's Milk #31 x PU F3 #5 tester. It has a leathery shit smell to it. 





Cheers


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 13, 2020)

I quite like the name Garfunkle..but i'm old, really really old


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 13, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Day 68 from flip and harvest day for Mother's Milk #31 x PU F3 #5 tester. It has a leathery shit smell to it.
> View attachment 4532229
> View attachment 4532239
> View attachment 4532242
> ...


Leathery shit! mmm  Great pics!


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 13, 2020)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Leathery shit! mmm  Great pics!


Some things can never sound tasty  I don't care what adjective is used. Looks great though!


----------



## Stickyjones (Apr 13, 2020)

Kodama day 70. Smells like lemon and lime peel with a sour og kind of smell.


----------



## InstadovB (Apr 13, 2020)

Huncher said:


> Hey guys, Bodhi rookie planning my 1st run. Got SSDD, Soulmate , and Space Monkey, plus GLG freebie LVTK x LBF. Which of these would be best outdoors, north east area, worried bout fall rain ect... Gonna have few indoors just wondering which to run indoor vs outdoor.Thanks for any info


I've seen reports on this thread showing some space monkeys being done in 7 weeks.


----------



## Clarky16 (Apr 13, 2020)

Huncher said:


> Hey guys, Bodhi rookie planning my 1st run. Got SSDD, Soulmate , and Space Monkey, plus GLG freebie LVTK x LBF. Which of these would be best outdoors, north east area, worried bout fall rain ect... Gonna have few indoors just wondering which to run indoor vs outdoor.Thanks for any info


Heya Huncher. I am planning to put those 3 outside this summer myself. Taking my the fastest plants from the indoor runs and throwing the clones from those outside. Good luck.


----------



## Huncher (Apr 13, 2020)

Monkey in 7 wks? Damn that would be sweet. Hadnt thought of that Clarky, seems like a solid idea, thanks to both replies and good luck back to yinz


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 14, 2020)

The drop is live on glo Seedbank. They are my second favorite bank. Glg first and then GLO. He has everything up but the Panama space probe I think.


----------



## Stickyjones (Apr 14, 2020)

Orange sunshine f2 at chop. Nice candied orange peel smell with a real sour backend.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 14, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> Orange sunshine f2 at chop. Nice candied orange peel smell with a real sour backend.


Dude!!!! Amazing. What day is this


----------



## Beng01 (Apr 14, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> The drop is live on glo Seedbank. They are my second favorite bank. Glg first and then GLO. He has everything up but the Panama space probe I think.


Does he doe bodhi freebies like everyone else?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 14, 2020)

Beng01 said:


> Does he doe bodhi freebies like everyone else?


Bodhi is Buy 2 get 1 free. Random bodhi pack. It’s not my first choice seedbank. I’ve just ordered tons of CSI from him and a few rare bodhi strains that have randomly appeared. I prefer GLG but this is my second favorite place.


----------



## Beng01 (Apr 14, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Bodhi is Buy 2 get 1 free. Random bodhi pack. It’s not my first choice seedbank. I’ve just ordered tons of CSI from him and a few rare bodhi strains that have randomly appeared. I prefer GLG but this is my second favorite place.


I prefer glg or jbc 

But like you, he has some interesting stuff

Ive heard nothing but bad about GLO though

Can anyone confirm if hes legit?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 14, 2020)

Beng01 said:


> I prefer glg or jbc
> 
> But like you, he has some interesting stuff
> 
> ...


Dude I’m telling you right now he’s legit and ships faster than most seed banks. Breeders are giving him gear to sell. So obviously a relationship exists their. I heard their was a previous owner who messed stuff up years ago. That’s all I know I can’t sit here and defend what I don’t. I’ve done about 20 orders. Never had an issue.


----------



## Beng01 (Apr 14, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Dude I’m telling you right now he’s legit and ships faster than most seed banks. Breeders are giving him gear to sell. So obviously a relationship exists their. I heard their was a previous owner who messed stuff up years ago. That’s all I know I can’t sit here and defend what I don’t. I’ve done about 20 orders. Never had an issue.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Beng01 (Apr 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Just don’t send cash!! You send cash it’s your ass. And it’s the same owner since it started. That’s just a marketing ploy he uses time to time to say he’s selling the company but don’t. Hands down he have the best prices around but his business practices is shits!!


I cant for the life of me even find contact info

???

Is this guy a mystery, or am I missing something?


----------



## Beng01 (Apr 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> He’s on ig. But just pay with CC and you’ll be fine


Thanks!


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 14, 2020)

GLG, tried and true! Call me non-GLO.


----------



## Beng01 (Apr 14, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> GLG, tried and true! Call me non-GLO.


I think we all know GLG is one of the best banks around! Anybody says differently, they're full of shit -- DB bends over backwards when it comes to customer service


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Just don’t send cash!! You send cash it’s your ass. And it’s the same owner since it started. That’s just a marketing ploy he uses time to time to say he’s selling the company but don’t. Hands down he have the best prices around but his business practices is shits!!


Lol. I could see that. Very dramatic promo emails.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 14, 2020)

Beng01 said:


> I think we all know GLG is one of the best banks around! Anybody says differently, they're full of shit -- DB bends over backwards when it comes to customer service


Yeah. He is #1 for a reason.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 14, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Lol. I could see that. Very dramatic promo emails.


I didn't like the variation on pricing. I understand supply and demand, but I also like the way DB does it. All Bodhi gear is priced the same unless on sale...as it should be.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Just don’t send cash!! You send cash it’s your ass. And it’s the same owner since it started. That’s just a marketing ploy he uses time to time to say he’s selling the company but don’t. Hands down he have the best prices around but his business practices is shits!!


I didn't look beyound the Bodhi gear, but I saw pricing from $50-$85 a pack. NEVER have I seen GLG price Bodhi over $70 so...hands down best prices? Not buying it.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Bro show me any seedbank selling bodhi or any other breeder for the prices he have. I’ll wait and from the looks of it you’re a new jack so you wouldn’t know no better.


Maybe once I'm an older "jack" I'll think $85 is less than $70? As I said, I only looked into the Bodhi lines. GLG is better for me. Whatever works for you is awesome!
Peace! Stay safe and healthy everyone!


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 14, 2020)

Beng01 said:


> I think we all know GLG is one of the best banks around! Anybody says differently, they're full of shit -- DB bends over backwards when it comes to customer service


Amen brother!


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 14, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> Orange sunshine f2 at chop. Nice candied orange peel smell with a real sour backend.


Looks super, sounds super! I may look for some of those.


----------



## bythekasiz (Apr 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Since y’all wanna be technical all seedbanks that sell bodhi except JBC hold packs back to auction them off. GLG included. And most of my bodhi packs came from GLG I just know who have the best prices and if seeing 6 PACKS 6 FUCKING PACKS range from $75-$100 when the rest range from $50-$70 it’s still the best prices around. What seedbank have Black Triangle for $65 I’ll wait.


Dude chill, no one wants to read your rants. Thanks for the info on the seedbank but all your hostile opinions are not helpful. Also I got 12 free packs of black triangle from GLG on Black Friday.


----------



## suzuki-j (Apr 14, 2020)

Field trip (gsc forum cut) x ssdd


----------



## bythekasiz (Apr 14, 2020)

suzuki-j said:


> Field trip (gsc forum cut) x ssddView attachment 4533604View attachment 4533606View attachment 4533608View attachment 4533610


Nice work! Field Trip is a good one!


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 14, 2020)

suzuki-j said:


> Field trip (gsc forum cut) x ssddView attachment 4533604View attachment 4533606View attachment 4533608View attachment 4533610


I'm not a big GSC fan, but those are gorgeous to be sure!


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Apr 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> I see your mom never told your dumb ass when other people is talking mind your fucking business. And shut your lying ass up GLG wouldn’t dare send you 12 free packs of black Triangle. Doubt he had that many packs. LMAOOOOOOO


GLG had a very generous Black Triangle giveaway on Black Friday. Take your childish bullshit somewhere else please.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 14, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> GLG had a very generous Black Triangle giveaway on Black Friday. Take your childish bullshit somewhere else please.


I ignored him already. I don't need that internet tough guy crap. I tried the peaceful disconnect first, but that failed.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 14, 2020)

Started hacking up one of my Timebandits today. 


Pulled some noof x 89 bcsc nl5s, black triangles, and snow leopards out of the cloner. Shuffled some more time bandits and jamaican hashplants into flower along with some cosmic serpents.

Who's popping seeds this week? I'm really fighting the itch to pop something new.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 14, 2020)

Not Bodhi, but maybe popping a couple @CopaGenetics Icey Grape when they arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Hawkeyes7117 (Apr 14, 2020)

Anybody have a list of the upcoming drop?


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 14, 2020)

Hawkeyes7117 said:


> Anybody have a list of the upcoming drop?


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 14, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> View attachment 4533679


I'm going to try and get some Peach HP and Black Light Fantasy. I have expectations the SS016 will go quick...so I'm not even going to get excited for it. There's a lot of Panama crosses out there right now anyway.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 14, 2020)

Gotta bet that peach hp will be gone quick also that’s a multiple pack purchase for me .It will suck to get shut out and have to stalk the site waiting on nonpayment reloads.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 14, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Gotta bet that peach hp will be gone quick also that’s a multiple pack purchase for me .It will suck to get shut out and have to stalk the site waiting on nonpayment reloads.


That goes without saying lol...Anyfruit HP is a big seller.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 14, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> That goes without saying lol...Anyfruit HP is a big seller.


Shhh ! Just don’t tell any1 keep it on the low . :$


----------



## blu_dream_haze (Apr 14, 2020)

Be still my beating heart...…I'll be happy with any one of those on the list but I'm going to try and grab at least 4. Without stepping on toes, does anybody know when this will drop at GLG, do drops there normally happen around the same time? I've been checking the site constantly since getting the email. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 14, 2020)

Well fuck, there goes another 500...


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 14, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Well fuck, there goes another 500...


Basically.


----------



## VRZ711 (Apr 14, 2020)

Guys I have been searching for a strain to get a keeper mom, i have been away from seeds and genetics since 2017, last time i got LSD from barnies, had 2 phenotypes one makes you happy and one acts like a viagra hahahha, i kept moms 3 years until i had to travel and no where to keep the moms so i decided to start fresh.

searched so much and the more i search the more confused i get, specially there is no info about bodhi seeds, and if you found some grow journal the seeds would be out of stock.

im planing to try bodhi specially that everyone here recommends them, I will try to be so specific, to help you give me 1 or 2 options.

I have a grow fridge 2X1.7X5' not bad and im growing vertically in 16 gallons grow bed, so stretchy strains are no problem for me.
Temps 77-78 with 60-70 RH in veg and 80-82 50% rh in flower, so i need a plant that will prefer hot temps rather than cold temps.
i do care more about the quality of mood more than the yeild, im looking for something balanced a bit close to uplifting and creative side as i smoke before i work and during the work, physical and mental, stuff needs to be strong and potent, no joke stuff, dont mind some paranoia, but not sleepy please. 


in a nut shell requirement as importance are:
High type: strong and potent uplifting, Happy, dont mind some paranoia, not sleepy.
ability to take clones and make a mom out of one of the clones.
Flower time: 8-12 weeks
Plant Height: I can manage any height, but not bushy indicas. 
Grow temps: prefer temps on the high side.
Unfortinatly i can order only from Great lakes Genetics, can any recommend something for me and help me out, appreciate all the help, i guess someone feel me, if you need any more info please let me know, I am also a photographer, I can share some images of the run 

Ignore the bud size and the current genetics(Cfl 150 watts grow), imagine this pic with a fat big crystal buds from Bohdi.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 14, 2020)

blu_dream_haze said:


> Be still my beating heart...…I'll be happy with any one of those on the list but I'm going to try and grab at least 4. Without stepping on toes, does anybody know when this will drop at GLG, do drops there normally happen around the same time? I've been checking the site constantly since getting the email. Good luck everyone!!!


Sign up for GLG mailing list, get notified of start. That, and notifications on here are when I know it's on.


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 14, 2020)

VRZ711 said:


> in a nut shell requirement as importance are:
> High type: strong and potent uplifting, Happy, dont mind some paranoia, not sleepy. *SATIVA*
> ability to take clones and make a mom out of one of the clones.
> Flower time: 8-12 weeks *SATIVA*
> ...


So from pulling everything out of your post; you're wanting a sativa it sounds like. Honestly, they arent my thing but I would look into one of his Snow Lotus or Wookie crosses if I were you. Im sure more members will chime in, but for now I would look into those crosses. A good one might be his Mango Biche x Snow Lotus?


----------



## blu_dream_haze (Apr 14, 2020)

Bodhi Day!!!! To get myself prepared for the new list of wants, I had to complete the old list of wants. 

Just picked up from GLG...

Aluna
Red Lotus
Soar
Dragonsblood Hashplant V2
Healing Hashplant
Lemon Lotus
Mango Lotus
Wookie 7 X Dread Bread

I'm so excited to explore these Colombian Red crosses!!!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 14, 2020)

VRZ711 said:


> i do care more about the quality of mood more than the yeild, im looking for something balanced a bit close to uplifting and creative side as i smoke before i work and during the work, physical and mental, stuff needs to be strong and potent, no joke stuff, dont mind some paranoia, but not sleepy please.
> 
> in a nut shell requirement as importance are:
> High type: strong and potent uplifting, Happy, dont mind some paranoia, not sleepy.
> ...


Stuff from the OMG male might work for you. I hope others correct me if they've found something different, but it sounds like the OMG is more of a heady indica... not necessarily couchlock. Maybe Nikah (Triangle Kush x OMG) or one of the sativa crosses with that... Dreadbread, Eternal Sunshine, Soar, etc. There's a new one... Smart Move (Genius Thai x OMG)... that I keep eyeing but haven't heard much about yet. Maybe search for people's results with Nikah...I recall some good ones. Triangle Kush has spawned "no joke stuff" for years now and the OMG might help keep you flying but off the couch. Just one idea.


----------



## bukstud4u (Apr 14, 2020)

suzuki-j said:


> Field trip (gsc forum cut) x ssddView attachment 4533604View attachment 4533606View attachment 4533608View attachment 4533610


She’s a beaut! Have you ran her before? How’s the smoke/taste/smell? Haven’t really seen much on here about Field Trip.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> I see your mom never told your dumb ass when other people is talking mind your fucking business. And shut your lying ass up GLG wouldn’t dare send you 12 free packs of black Triangle. Doubt he had that many packs. LMAOOOOOOO


He sent me 12 x 12... 144 Black Triangle F2s .... in that same deal. Don't laugh. Don't troll. We keep it cool here. GLG is great. That is all.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 14, 2020)

VRZ711 said:


> Guys I have been searching for a strain to get a keeper mom, i have been away from seeds and genetics since 2017, last time i got LSD from barnies, had 2 phenotypes one makes you happy and one acts like a viagra hahahha, i kept moms 3 years until i had to travel and no where to keep the moms so i decided to start fresh.
> 
> searched so much and the more i search the more confused i get, specially there is no info about bodhi seeds, and if you found some grow journal the seeds would be out of stock.
> 
> ...


I like the sativas too. I'd expect most of them to get fairly bushy unless trimmed otherwise.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 14, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> He sent me 12 x 12... 144 Black Triangle F2s .... in that same deal. Don't laugh. Don't troll. We keep it cool here. GLG is great. That is all.


Man y'all got lucky...that's a lot of BT's!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Bro I know GLG is Gucci. All I said was is GLO have the best prices and this newbie got offended. I sent GLG to much money one time and he sent it back. Most my bodhi came from GLG and JBC. I don’t troll and them F2’s is official I have a ton of his LBL crosses.


That's cool... you came in kinda strong and people might have misread you. I don't know anything about GLO but anyhoo... back to Bodhi?


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 14, 2020)

Laughable. This is what happens when you fucksticks have too much time and nobody to talk too?


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 14, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> Laughable. This is what happens when you fucksticks have too much time and nobody to talk too?


Said the random stranger on the internet.


----------



## george_clooney (Apr 14, 2020)

VRZ711 said:


> Guys I have been searching for a strain to get a keeper mom, i have been away from seeds and genetics since 2017, last time i got LSD from barnies, had 2 phenotypes one makes you happy and one acts like a viagra hahahha, i kept moms 3 years until i had to travel and no where to keep the moms so i decided to start fresh.
> 
> searched so much and the more i search the more confused i get, specially there is no info about bodhi seeds, and if you found some grow journal the seeds would be out of stock.
> 
> ...


I remember growin out that LSD plant. Holy shit those lemon terps. Like eating a lemon even in my dirty bubbler. Droolin all over my self. And yo that LSD plant was a mazari i sharrif cross. Afghani weed. Plus skunk 1 which has thai. I vote you try smart move. Thai and afghan. Maybe the high would come close? Hope your all well in these crazy times! Peace.


----------



## disco pilgrim (Apr 14, 2020)

blu_dream_haze said:


> Bodhi Day!!!! To get myself prepared for the new list of wants, I had to complete the old list of wants.
> 
> Just picked up from GLG...
> 
> ...


The Colombian strains have me interested also. Haven’t heard too much on them though


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Apr 14, 2020)

Has anyone grown OldSoul (Pinesoul x OMG)?


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 14, 2020)

I have been trying for almost a week to subscribe to "certain site i won't name lo l"and the confirmation email just won't come.I even mAde a different email address.it won't work.this is the worst day of my life knowing that drop is happening.This was gonna be my first drop ,well that I actually saved a bunch of money for, was gonna let Bohdi pop my cherry .Fml.I'm gonna puke.in no way am I complain ing about that site .I'm sure it's my fault


----------



## SFnone (Apr 14, 2020)

Green Puddin said:


> I have been trying for almost a week to subscribe to "certain site i won't name lo l"and the confirmation email just won't come.I even mAde a different email address.it won't work.this is the worst day of my life knowing that drop is happening.This was gonna be my first drop ,well that I actually saved a bunch of money for, was gonna let Bohdi pop my cherry .Fml.I'm gonna puke.in no way am I complain ing about that site .I'm sure it's my fault


lol, what? maybe i'm a little toasted, but i'm not getting what you are saying here.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 14, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Not Bodhi, but maybe popping a couple @CopaGenetics Icey Grape when they arrive tomorrow.


Do it, got a couple of his other ones going and they are nice! Along with my next round of Bodhi, Drunken Parrot, Bingo Pajamas and Mountain Temple. 100% germ on all. Gotta say, My love of Hashplant 4 is probably going to force me to buy another pack, making a total of three altogether, it's that good!


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 14, 2020)

Glg is what I'm talking g about site wise .just thought you guys were trying to keep it hush hush where the drop was happening .I don't know I just read the last couple pages right quick cause I'm back and fourth checking the site for the drop.when I try and subscribe to news letter it won't let me pretty much


----------



## YardG (Apr 14, 2020)

Newsletter had the same info posted a page or two back... no specific date or time. Building interest for 4/20 I presume.

It's working.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 14, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Gotta bet that peach hp will be gone quick also that’s a multiple pack purchase for me .It will suck to get shut out and have to stalk the site waiting on nonpayment reloads.


I've only had one strain ever that tasted like peaches. I nicknamed her Peaches n Cream, one of the ones I should have kept. Had very short flowering time like 56 days, which is very early for me.


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 14, 2020)

I got ya.but I think I'm really confused and possibly really fckd because I just read farther on the site and it says my order might be cancelled if they can't verify the email address.so I'm guessing there is signing up for news letter and signing up for the actual site?I'm really gonna barf now ffs


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 14, 2020)

YardG said:


> Newsletter had the same info posted a page or two back... no specific date or time. Building interest for 4/20 I presume.
> It's working.


Lo ya it's been working on me for about 3 months since I realized there would be new bohdi beans and ridiculous deals .I told the woman I will sacrifice two months of no seeds buying but come April I'm gonna be spending like a hOoker at a Bologna shop


----------



## Boosky (Apr 14, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I've only had one strain ever that tasted like peaches. I nicknamed her Peaches n Cream, one of the ones I should have kept. Had very short flowering time like 56 days, which is very early for me.


Speaking of flowering times, anyone have any idea why I seem to flower so much longer than everyone? Got a couple buddies cuts of mine and they were a week before me, trichs and all.


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 14, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Said the random stranger on the internet.


I've contributed more than many on this thread...and lots more on Breedbay. Thanks though... stranger....


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 14, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Do it, got a couple of his other ones going and they are nice! Along with my next round of Bodhi, Drunken Parrot, Bingo Pajamas and Mountain Temple. 100% germ on all. Gotta say, My love of Hashplant 4 is probably going to force me to buy another pack, making a total of three altogether, it's that good!


Glad to see you active Boo, I hope all is well.


----------



## suzuki-j (Apr 14, 2020)

bukstud4u said:


> She’s a beaut! Have you ran her before? How’s the smoke/taste/smell? Haven’t really seen much on here about Field Trip.


First time running... frost is amazing.. crazy stretcher... love that its easy to trim. Its a keeper for sure, her sister was nowhere near that nice.


----------



## VRZ711 (Apr 15, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Stuff from the OMG male might work for you. I hope others correct me if they've found something different, but it sounds like the OMG is more of a heady indica... not necessarily couchlock. Maybe Nikah (Triangle Kush x OMG) or one of the sativa crosses with that... Dreadbread, Eternal Sunshine, Soar, etc. There's a new one... Smart Move (Genius Thai x OMG)... that I keep eyeing but haven't heard much about yet. Maybe search for people's results with Nikah...I recall some good ones. Triangle Kush has spawned "no joke stuff" for years now and the OMG might help keep you flying but off the couch. Just one idea.


Thank you far taking the time to get me on the right track on what to search, i appreciate that much.
This is what i did based on your recommendations. if anyone can help me get more info that would be great also as a reference for people like me.


Name​Father​Mother​high type​Clones Good ?lanky/bushy​yeild​weeks to flower​Nikah​OMG​Triangle Kush​Head High​lanky​Dreadbread​OMG​Mango Biche​Racing High log lasting paranoia​14​Eternal Sunshine​OMG​Hawaiian Sativa​14​Soar​OMG​Colombian Red​13​Smart Move​OMG​Genius Thai​Mountain Temple​Appalachia​Temple​12​



BDGrows said:


> So from pulling everything out of your post; you're wanting a sativa it sounds like. Honestly, they arent my thing but I would look into one of his Snow Lotus or Wookie crosses if I were you. Im sure more members will chime in, but for now I would look into those crosses. A good one might be his Mango Biche x Snow Lotus?


Yes some kind of a sativa crossed with a head high indica maybe, thank you for the recommendation I guess that would be the Mango Lotus, its password protected , for some reason.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 15, 2020)

VRZ711 said:


> Thank you far taking the time to get me on the right track on what to search, i appreciate that much.
> This is what i did based on your recommendations. if anyone can help me get more info that would be great also as a reference for people like me.
> 
> 
> ...


I've little experience with the Bodhi lines thus far, but my Goldstar(Malawi Gold x Sensi star) x Snow Lotus was a bit more narcotic feeling than more Malawi influenced lines. It is really good still, and would have flowered in about 14 weeks if I hadn't transplanted and cut clones from it 2 weelks into flower. I think any of those sativa mom's crossed with OMG to be more along what you're looking for?
I'm betting Dreadbread, Eternal Sunshine, or Soar will rock a bit more. I could be way off about the reugularity of Snow Lotus adding a bit more knockdown than you're looking for, and I'm counting on the more edjucated to correct or confirm.
Good luck! Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## VRZ711 (Apr 15, 2020)

Dear 


mawasmada said:


> I've little experience with the Bodhi lines thus far, but my Goldstar(Malawi Gold x Sensi star) x Snow Lotus was a bit more narcotic feeling than more Malawi influenced lines. It is really good still, and would have flowered in about 14 weeks if I hadn't transplanted and cut clones from it 2 weelks into flower. I think any of those sativa mom's crossed with OMG to be more along what you're looking for?
> I'm betting Dreadbread, Eternal Sunshine, or Soar will rock a bit more. I could be way off about the reugularity of Snow Lotus adding a bit more knockdown than you're looking for, and I'm counting on the more edjucated to correct or confirm.
> Good luck! Stay safe and healthy!


Thank you for your reply, well below what im looking for. u can read the whole message for details. 
I was actually looking for a 10-12 weeks strain. 



VRZ711 said:


> in a nut shell requirement as importance are:
> High type: strong and potent uplifting, Happy, dont mind some paranoia, not sleepy.
> ability to take clones and make a mom out of one of the clones.
> Flower time: 8-12 weeks
> ...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 15, 2020)

Holy fuck I miss the days when this thread wasn't full of complete fucking nonsense chit chat. Trying to catch up on the thread is simply annoying as fuck now. Pages and pages of complete bullshit. Kinda like the rest of RIU . 
Goodluck Bodhi people

Cheers


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 15, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Holy fuck I miss the days when this thread wasn't full of complete fucking nonsense chit chat. Trying to catch up on the thread is simply annoying as fuck now. Pages and pages of complete bullshit. Kinda like the rest of RIU .
> Goodluck Bodhi people
> 
> Cheers


Don’t forget, people have A LOT of extra time on their hands right now. This can be fun, plus folks can get to know each other a bit better. Hope everyone just stays courteous and try to destress a little. Too easy to let the shit get to ya! Take care bro!


----------



## VRZ711 (Apr 15, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I've little experience with the Bodhi lines thus far, but my Goldstar(Malawi Gold x Sensi star) x Snow Lotus was a bit more narcotic feeling than more Malawi influenced lines. It is really good still, and would have flowered in about 14 weeks if I hadn't transplanted and cut clones from it 2 weelks into flower. I think any of those sativa mom's crossed with OMG to be more along what you're looking for?
> I'm betting Dreadbread, Eternal Sunshine, or Soar will rock a bit more. I could be way off about the reugularity of Snow Lotus adding a bit more knockdown than you're looking for, and I'm counting on the more edjucated to correct or confirm.
> Good luck! Stay safe and healthy!


well, lots of good feedback about the Nikah high,also seen that it finishes in 9 weeks !, i guess i will be concerning it.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 15, 2020)

Would it make any sense to split the thread into two parts? One "just the facts, maam" thread... pics, reviews, smoke reports only. And the other for Bodhi chit-chat and questions. I enjoy the discussion myself, but I know it's not what everybody wants. Just a thought... things are only going to continue to grow here with new Bodhi fans.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 15, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Would it make any sense to split the thread into two parts? One "just the facts, maam" thread... pics, reviews, smoke reports only. And the other for Bodhi chit-chat and questions. I enjoy the discussion myself, but I know it's not what everybody wants. Just a thought... things are only going to continue to grow here with new Bodhi fans.


I couldn’t agree more!


----------



## Palckl899014 (Apr 15, 2020)

Does glo do freebies? And are they safe to order from?


----------



## kroc (Apr 15, 2020)

Full room of spirit train cruising along, some secret chiefs about to get flipped, a bunch of SSDD chucks and some SSDD f2s in early veg. Also just dropped some little blessing #3 f2s from thacannavore. Spirt trains are very good producers. All 5 of the phenos i ran put out fat colas. Just finishing up some soulmate f2 smoke. Man this stuff is a favorite already, such a knockout stone. Imagine homer simpson staring at a duff beer and donut. Also, one pheno (the 10% tighter dreamy kushy nug) SSDD is amazing. With lip smacking flavor i really hope i find it again, could live on just this one lol. Didnt clone it since it was so unimpressive in veg, stuck in flower anyway since it was ssdd and it really blew me away. The secret chiefs have been nothing but bad luck and problems for me, lots of males, finicky eaters, easily stressed. But this could just be me, and my irish luck


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Apr 15, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Does glo do freebies? And are they safe to order from?


Don't send cash, use cc. No freebies in general unless the breeder has something going on.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Apr 15, 2020)

Not trying to clog up the thread so I apologize but how do I pay with cc


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 15, 2020)

Eternal Sunshine and Sunshine Daydream samples have a few weeks to go.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 15, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Eternal Sunshine and Sunshine Daydream samples have a few weeks to go.
> View attachment 4534482


How many days on the Eternal Sunshine?


----------



## Beng01 (Apr 15, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Don't send cash, use cc. No freebies in general unless the breeder has something going on.


Ive read quite a few horror stories about them

Moldy seeds (wtf?)
Orders not arriving, or missing items
Apparently hes quite an asshole and a selective thief, although I cant pass judgement because Ive never dealt with him personally -- just based on the buzz you get when you search the forums

I wanted to order, but with all that and his disregard for customers makes me wonder if he would tamper with seed packs too -- thats enough to stop me I think, he does have killer prices though

Kinda seems like a roll of the dice with them, cant decide whether or not I want to gamble on a risky dude ‍


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 15, 2020)

Beng01 said:


> Ive read quite a few horror stories about them
> 
> Moldy seeds (wtf?)
> Orders not arriving, or missing items
> ...


Too many other good options for me to gamble on him. Good luck!


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 15, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> How many days on the Eternal Sunshine?


For sure it's been about 9 weeks so far, maybe 10 weeks. 
Decarbed a couple of grams and made some edibles. Was niiiiiiice.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 15, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> For sure it's been about 9 weeks so far, maybe 10 weeks.
> Decarbed a couple of grams and made some edibles. Was niiiiiiice.


How many pheno's of ES have you found? I'm thinking about buying another pack if there are many pheno's.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 15, 2020)

Not meaning to derail this thread, but here are some pics of Bodhi Elfenstone approaching the end of week 7. I had a hulk of an issue with stretch, and the topmost plants got some light bleaching. Some others ran into the heater output and they toasted a bit. Still a few weeks to go at least me thinks.





You may now return to cabin fever mode.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 15, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> How many pheno's of ES have you found? I'm thinking about buying another pack if there are many pheno's.


This is only the second Eternal Sunshine plant that I've grown and experienced, so I cannot offer much info from such a small pool. The last one I grew did not have the opportunity to reach its full potential, but it did give a relaxing secondary effect when toked. Thinking of popping the last 6 seeds I have and trying it outdoors and some crossing or self -chucking too.


----------



## Stickyjones (Apr 15, 2020)

kroc said:


> Full room of spirit train cruising along, some secret chiefs about to get flipped, a bunch of SSDD chucks and some SSDD f2s in early veg. Also just dropped some little blessing #3 f2s from thacannavore. Spirt trains are very good producers. All 5 of the phenos i ran put out fat colas. Just finishing up some soulmate f2 smoke. Man this stuff is a favorite already, such a knockout stone. Imagine homer simpson staring at a duff beer and donut. Also, one pheno (the 10% tighter dreamy kushy nug) SSDD is amazing. With lip smacking flavor i really hope i find it again, could live on just this one lol. Didnt clone it since it was so unimpressive in veg, stuck in flower anyway since it was ssdd and it really blew me away. The secret chiefs have been nothing but bad luck and problems for me, lots of males, finicky eaters, easily stressed. But this could just be me, and my irish luck


Sounds like you have an awesome lineup going. What kind of smells and buzz did the spirit train bring?


----------



## kroc (Apr 15, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> Sounds like you have an awesome lineup going. What kind of smells and buzz did the spirit train bring?


from the whole line i got honey, carrots, nuts, cedar, and lemon. it was a strong, immediate buzz yet a strangely calming stone at the same time. I remember writing "i've never meditated but this makes me want to", it would be perfect for a party/gathering. Good mood herb for sure.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Apr 15, 2020)

Chem d x ssdd 3 weeks into flower and coming along well! Just trimmed up the lowers and they can ride it out from here
Really wish I would have had room to keep clones of these.. got a feeling I'm gonna be kicking myself on that one!



Also some Gg4 growing along side the chem d x ssdd


And just chopped down some prayer tower at day 64 as well, will post some bud shots after dry and cure. Not sure if I'll be keeping the PT around, so far it just has been really slow growth in veg and not quite what I expected it to be like, but I did only get 1 female out of a pack. Final bud test will tell! 

Happy growing!


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 15, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Would it make any sense to split the thread into two parts? One "just the facts, maam" thread... pics, reviews, smoke reports only. And the other for Bodhi chit-chat and questions. I enjoy the discussion myself, but I know it's not what everybody wants. Just a thought... things are only going to continue to grow here with new Bodhi fans.


theres already a Bodhi pic thread that nobody posts in lol






Bodhi Strains...FINISHED PICS ONLYONLY


Hello Everybody. In an effort to curb the responding to the dreaded "what bodhi strain do I buy next?" Here is a thread for people to post finised bodhi strain pics. Easy rules.1. Bud must be removed from plant and trimmed. U can add descriptions and any comments but a picked flower pic is...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 15, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Does glo do freebies? And are they safe to order from?


buy 2 get a random pack for free

and they're safe as long as you use a CC



Palckl899014 said:


> Not trying to clog up the thread so I apologize but how do I pay with cc


they will email you a invoice after you order


----------



## greg nr (Apr 15, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> theres already a Bodhi pic thread that nobody posts in lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't even know it existed......


----------



## disco pilgrim (Apr 16, 2020)

Green Puddin said:


> I have been trying for almost a week to subscribe to "certain site i won't name lo l"and the confirmation email just won't come.I even mAde a different email address.it won't work.this is the worst day of my life knowing that drop is happening.This was gonna be my first drop ,well that I actually saved a bunch of money for, was gonna let Bohdi pop my cherry .Fml.I'm gonna puke.in no way am I complain ing about that site .I'm sure it's my fault


I had the same problem with GLG website. I sent an email with my problem and their web guy emailed back in a few hours and the problem was fixed! Good luck!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 16, 2020)

Time to go outside. What is the best choice out of these? I have all of the forces of nature working against me. Poor, clay soil, excessive heat and drrrrrry, or lately lots of rain. Too much rain. Insects, all of them. Deer. Then come fall, rains and cool temps. 
I'm going to mix up some better soil. Pots for some, the earth for the others. Partial packs, but any males will be used paint a few select branches. For the future.
1. Blue Sunshine
2. Mango Lotus
3. Black Raspberry
4. OMG 4
5. All of 'em. Dream scenario.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 16, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> Time to go outside. What is the best choice out of these? I have all of the forces of nature working against me. Poor, clay soil, excessive heat and drrrrrry, or lately lots of rain. Too much rain. Insects, all of them. Deer. Then come fall, rains and cool temps.
> I'm going to mix up some better soil. Pots for some, the earth for the others. Partial packs, but any males will be used paint a few select branches. For the future.
> 1. Blue Sunshine
> 2. Mango Lotus
> ...


I don't know where you're at, but that Mango Lotus could take a while longer than you have outdoors. I'd bet between 12-16 weeks? I haven't grown mine to be sure, but that's my guess. I'm sorry I can't offer info on the rest.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 16, 2020)

kroc said:


> Full room of spirit train cruising along, some secret chiefs about to get flipped, a bunch of SSDD chucks and some SSDD f2s in early veg. Also just dropped some little blessing #3 f2s from thacannavore. Spirt trains are very good producers. All 5 of the phenos i ran put out fat colas. Just finishing up some soulmate f2 smoke. Man this stuff is a favorite already, such a knockout stone. Imagine homer simpson staring at a duff beer and donut. Also, one pheno (the 10% tighter dreamy kushy nug) SSDD is amazing. With lip smacking flavor i really hope i find it again, could live on just this one lol. Didnt clone it since it was so unimpressive in veg, stuck in flower anyway since it was ssdd and it really blew me away. The secret chiefs have been nothing but bad luck and problems for me, lots of males, finicky eaters, easily stressed. But this could just be me, and my irish luck


Yooooo, lemme swap you something for a secret chief cut


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 16, 2020)

Garfunkel aka Trashplant #5. They are all down, chopped and in jars. Will be writing up the report and taking photos with a real camera this weekend, then I’ll finally shut up about it and post other shot. Getting very excited thinking about the ASS and Bingo Pajama preservation!


----------



## jp68 (Apr 16, 2020)

VRZ711 said:


> Thank you far taking the time to get me on the right track on what to search, i appreciate that much.
> This is what i did based on your recommendations. if anyone can help me get more info that would be great also as a reference for people like me.
> 
> 
> ...


I would go with nikah over dreadbread


----------



## Boosky (Apr 16, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Garfunkel aka Trashplant #5. They are all down, chopped and in jars. Will be writing up the report and taking photos with a real camera this weekend, then I’ll finally shut up about it and post other shot. Getting very excited thinking about the ASS and Bingo Pajama preservation! View attachment 4535426View attachment 4535427


Bingo pajamas preservation sounds cool. I got a couple running right now, maybe I get a male and female. If I do, I will do a little lower branch seed run since you think it's worth it. Hadn't thought about it til now but you could get some special F2 phenos out of that one. Pure Kudra sounds pretty sweet! Or any of the other parents for that matter. The ASS preservation sounds cool also, didn't ever grow that one but if some F2's float around I wouldn't mind getting some. Hint, hint...lol


----------



## VRZ711 (Apr 16, 2020)

jp68 said:


> I would go with nikah over dreadbread


thank you for the advise, Nikah is my biggest winner till now
is it the strongest head high ? don't want nothing to make me sleepy, also don't want sativa to flower for 14 weeks.
do you have more info pictures or smoke reports or lab tests ?


----------



## Mr Westmont (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey guys, small contribution. Mango Hashplant male, 3-4 weeks into flower


----------



## kingpyro (Apr 16, 2020)

And away we go.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 16, 2020)

Nice


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 16, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Yooooo, lemme swap you something for a secret chief cut


Gimme some time and ill send you one


----------



## jp68 (Apr 16, 2020)

Grew both and nikah had way more power and it runs 9 to 10 weeks


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2020)

J1 Hashplant from 62 day chop dry 6 days sampling now. Smells like sugar hearts or candy and some flowers. Seems powerful, instant dry mouth. Lots of vapor and rush to face and generally euphoric. This could be a winner, her sister is getting very close at 68 days. She is very loud and smells like a garden of flowers, captivating.
These are average size , easy trim and gummed my fly-tying scissors very fast.

Up potted 6 Old Soul in veg, they’re topped and happy, grown Northern Lights that looked just like these. Strong stout Indica.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> J1 Hashplant from 62 day chop dry 6 days sampling now. Smells like sugar hearts or candy and some flowers. Seems powerful, instant dry mouth. Lots of vapor and rush to face and generally euphoric. This could be a winner, her sister is getting very close at 68 days. She is very loud and smells like a garden of flowers, captivating.
> These are average size , easy trim and gummed my fly-tying scissors very fast.
> 
> Up potted 6 Old Soul in veg, they’re topped and happy, grown Northern Lights that looked just like these. Strong stout Indica.


Any photos to share?


----------



## greg nr (Apr 17, 2020)

Anyone have experience growing Elfenstone? I'm at the end of week 7 and was wondering what they typical end point is. I'm assuming another 4 weeks, but I've never grown a sativa dominant strain like this.

Trying to time out my next seed pop. Probably TK x Iraq unless I get another inspiration.

Tx


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 17, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Anyone have experience growing Elfenstone? I'm at the end of week 7 and was wondering what they typical end point is. I'm assuming another 4 weeks, but I've never grown a sativa dominant strain like this.
> 
> Trying to time out my next seed pop. Probably TK x Iraq unless I get another inspiration.
> 
> Tx


Any picks? If Elfenstone comes to GLG again I may nab some.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 17, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Any picks? If Elfenstone comes to GLG again I may nab some.


A few replies back....... maybe a page or two.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 17, 2020)

greg nr said:


> A few replies back....... maybe a page or two.


Scrolling back, I see them and previously "liked" them....too much Goldstar Lotus in my head to think clearly. I think I'll nap now lol


----------



## TackYouCack! (Apr 17, 2020)

Just a heads up Rajasthani Space Probe is available at GLG. Didn't think I would get these after missing out on the last drop.


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 17, 2020)

Just grabbed it and black triangle .Thought the space probe was the new one though ffs


----------



## TackYouCack! (Apr 17, 2020)

Siam Space Probe and Rajasthani Space Probe were part of the February drop. Panamanian Space Probe will be available this weekend.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 17, 2020)

TackYouCack! said:


> Just a heads up Rajasthani Space Probe is available at GLG. Didn't think I would get these after missing out on the last drop.


Thanks for the heads-up, I just ordered 1+ 1 Acapulco Gold freebie.


----------



## Peaceness (Apr 17, 2020)

Just got a pack of purple unicorn F5 and a freebie of Bodhi’s “Lucky God.” Anyone know what “Lucky God” is? I can’t find anything on the net. Thanks


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 17, 2020)

Please join me in wishing bodhi a happy birthday.  That's a lotta candles tho.  (50)And a killer bogo $60 packs drop for your birthday, with those kickass new freebies. Wow! Nice job! There's no debate, mr & mrs bodhi are the best in the seedsbiz hands down. Honorable mention to Bad Dawg & Hound Dawg Deb, too. 

My old phone broke a couple weeks ago, so I haven't been able to finish my last smoke report, but here's a teaser.

*TK x Iraqi #2* reminds me of shaggy outdoor. She was the smallest plant, but you know what they say about the little ones. Kinda leafy, but damn this smoke is good. _Really _good. It's headstash rocket fuel without paranoia, visual distortions bordering on psychedelic, chilling out after 30min to a strong body relaxation with good muscle/joint pain reduction. Not for novice smokers or growers. 3-4hrs effects and tastes great - mouth coating toasted marshmallow and bittermelon that leaves behind a sour minty flavor.





If you zoom you should be able to see the intact trichs. I'm gonna miss that phone cuz it took really good pics for being 7 years old.

Next up, *TK x Iraqi #4* is like a bigger version of #2, bigger plant/bigger yield/bigger smell, but really similarly shaggy looking buds. Taste is similarly sour but with a cheesy berry milkshake flavor, effects are a little more body and a little less head, only lasts 2-3hrs but still exceptional.



I'm stoked that not only did the F2 from the first round of open pollination turn out, but the 2nd round of F2 from clones are almost done. 6 males, 5 females first round, 5m/5f second round. She clones well and reveges just fine, too.

Next round of testers are on day 66 today. *OGKB x Strawberry Milk*. Still potent citrus overtones with ramen underneath. Phenomenal smell.







She's coming down at day 70F next week. Can't wait to sample. Not sure if any of the F2 took (3m, 1f) but we'll see soon enough. Sorry for the bad pics - took them with my girlfriend's phone.

Also, I always see people saying they can't find info about bodhi strains. So, for anybody who made it this far, here's two fantastic bodhi seeds resources:

1) ICMag bodhi strain companion at https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432

2) Breedbay bodhi forum, as well as the whole site. https://www.breedbay.org/community/ 99% of every strain he's released and cut he's used and male he's developed has been mentioned and photographed there. There are a few new ones he hasn't written about yet, but the parents of almost everything he's ever released are chronicled there. Leave a question for him on the main bodhi releases thread and I'm sure he'll answer eventually.

Lastly, please help yourself and use the search buttons. They really help. 



P.S. There are 9 Pura Vida seedlings on their 3rd node. Can't wait for the summer F2 run!


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 17, 2020)

Acapulco Gold,banana punch,cherry sative sunshine cross for ffeebies ....and air guitar,Garfunkle and peach hashplant for my main courses lmao I'm gonna come.
Oh ya I jumped the gun earlier and ordered phone home ,black triangle and that older space probe. Damn..... That won't be over 100 bucks will it fellas?


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 17, 2020)

I was logged in and waiting for the drop, but no SS016 Panamanian Spcae Probe in the list. ?????


----------



## TackYouCack! (Apr 17, 2020)

Peaceness said:


> Just got a pack of purple unicorn F5 and a freebie of Bodhi’s “Lucky God.” Anyone know what “Lucky God” is? I can’t find anything on the net. Thanks


Lucky Charms x OMG. Very excited about this one myself.


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 17, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I was logged in and waiting for the drop, but no SS016 Panamanian Spcae Probe in the list. ?????


It is now buddy go back quick boot! Page on right very bottom


----------



## Sacred Outlaw (Apr 17, 2020)

TackYouCack! said:


> Lucky Charms x OMG. Very excited about this one myself.


Indeed! Thanks! Looks like they are uploading all the various seed packs!


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 17, 2020)

Green Puddin said:


> It is now buddy go back quick boot! Page on right very bottom


I had it refreshed as soon as I got email notice, had time to make 2 different orders from Bodhi and never saw it on the list. Now it's busy enough it wont even load.


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 17, 2020)

TackYouCack! said:


> Lucky Charms x OMG. Very excited about this one myself.


[email protected]$ er I never seen that freebie had to go back and get a dragons blood just to get the freebie


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 17, 2020)

I missed SS016, but was lucky enough to grab a pack of SS015 Raj. Space Probe and a pack of Peach Hashplant...Acapulco Gold freebies on both.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 17, 2020)

Happy Birthday Bodhi!


----------



## kroc (Apr 17, 2020)

Huh well bodhi and i share a birthday, thats pretty sweet   Happy birthday bodhi!!


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 17, 2020)

kroc said:


> Huh well bodhi and i share a birthday, thats pretty sweet   Happy birthday bodhi!!


Happy birthday @kroc


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 17, 2020)

kroc said:


> Huh well bodhi and i share a birthday, thats pretty sweet   Happy birthday bodhi!!


Happy B day dude


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 17, 2020)

May the seed god bless you all with in stock freebie choices and stable internet connections.


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 17, 2020)

kroc said:


> Huh well bodhi and i share a birthday, thats pretty sweet   Happy birthday bodhi!!


Happy Bday!


----------



## YardG (Apr 17, 2020)

Seemed like the GLG site was experiencing some server overload there for a bit.


----------



## Polyuro (Apr 17, 2020)

greg nr said:


> Anyone have experience growing Elfenstone? I'm at the end of week 7 and was wondering what they typical end point is. I'm assuming another 4 weeks, but I've never grown a sativa dominant strain like this.
> 
> Trying to time out my next seed pop. Probably TK x Iraq unless I get another inspiration.
> 
> Tx


How did u come across the elfenstone? Read that bodhi lost his male Appalachia back in 2014...


----------



## joeko420 (Apr 17, 2020)

Dispute 30 second page refreshes, I came away with a nice spread.

Garfunkel
Peach Hashplant
Heavenly Hashplant
Lucky God

I’m content


----------



## greg nr (Apr 17, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> How did u come across the elfenstone? Read that bodhi lost his male Appalachia back in 2014...


Picked it up at glg last year some time. I did keep a male for some pollen and impregnated a few flowers. Hopefully I get some seeds to play with.


----------



## YardG (Apr 17, 2020)

I was going to resist because my collection is getting a little ridiculous, but then I saw someone mention the Acapulco Gold freebie which I was hoping to get, and with the price and the BOGO... c'mon now. So I grabbed Garfunkle, Black Light Fantasy, the AG, and the other Nierika freebie. I reckon some of this stuff may be long term stored so why not go for something unusual?

With that I'm gonna try to stop for awhile, need to pop shit not strain the ball jar any further.


----------



## kroc (Apr 17, 2020)

thanks guys! @BDGrows @Green Puddin @mawasmada 

part of me thinks my seed collection is fine then the other part of me is browsing jbc/glg for another hr so maybe just one more order, the long term storage thing sounds like a good excuse...


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 17, 2020)

I mean REALLY???? For $30/pack... you gotta be dead broke or just plain stoopid not to pick up a few (or more) packs right now... Bodhi is the man... and so are GLG, Shoe (Headie Gardens), JBC, Incanlama (theseedsource)! Smoke On!


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 17, 2020)

*I feel weird putting this out there but I can't help it.is there any Bondi heads out there that are struggling right now??with life?this fuccn Carona virus?shoot me a message if some beans could help ya out ...or anything I guess .NO PUNKS ALOUD...don't think cause this is the internet I can't find ya cause I will if you dupe me because you want some gear cause mom wouldn't give you allowance.Please shoot me a message though if your hurtin though!!!!j! Sure there is lots of fellas on here you could message ,no one ever needs to think there alone ,I been there .message me I do what I can .sorry for the hijack fellaz*


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 17, 2020)

Green Puddin said:


> *I feel weird putting this out there but I can't help it.is there any Bondi heads out there that are struggling right now??with life?this fuccn carols virus?shoot me a message if some beans could help ya out ...or anything I guess .NO PUNKS ALOUD...don't think cause this is the int e net I can't find ya cause I will of I you dupe me because you want some gear cause mom wouldn't give you allowance.Please shoot me a message though if your hurtin though!!!!j! Sure there is lots of fellas on here you could message ,no one ever needs to think there alone ,I been there .message me I do what I can .sorry for the hijack fellaz*


It aint a hijack if your giving out free beans to people in need... Bondi and @OrganicGorilla would agree!


----------



## eyes (Apr 17, 2020)

Green Puddin said:


> *I feel weird putting this out there but I can't help it.is there any Bondi heads out there that are struggling right now??with life?this fuccn carols virus?shoot me a message if some beans could help ya out ...or anything I guess .NO PUNKS ALOUD...don't think cause this is the int e net I can't find ya cause I will of I you dupe me because you want some gear cause mom wouldn't give you allowance.Please shoot me a message though if your hurtin though!!!!j! Sure there is lots of fellas on here you could message ,no one ever needs to think there alone ,I been there .message me I do what I can .sorry for the hijack fellaz*


----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 17, 2020)

check out mangolotus.com


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 17, 2020)

Drop That Sound said:


> check out mangolotus.com


hahahahaha, thank you. 



CopaGenetics said:


> I mean REALLY???? For $30/pack... you gotta be dead broke or just plain stoopid not to pick up a few (or more) packs right now... Bodhi is the man... and so are GLG, Shoe (Headie Gardens), JBC, Incanlama (theseedsource)! Smoke On!


And thank you for enabling my addi.. I mean, collection. i guess it could be way worse than "planning for the future."


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 18, 2020)

Is strawberry milk f2 any good? Whats the word?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 18, 2020)

The stars must have aligned for me then because I live in middle of nowhere and have a bad cell signal , don’t even get internet out here. I got the PSP and AG w/ lucky God and banana HP. The website didn’t skip a beat. Thanks GLG and Bodhi fam.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 18, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> The stars must have aligned for me then because I live in middle of nowhere and have a bad cell signal , don’t even get internet out here. I got the PSP and AG w/ lucky God and banana HP. The website didn’t skip a beat. Thanks GLG and Bodhi fam.


I only get a bad signal on Friday's and Saturday's. I still feel lucky though. I got Peach HP and SS015 RSP (very unexpected) with AG freebies on both.


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 18, 2020)

3 space cakes , 1 divine intervention and some others two weeks into flower. My cuts of each Space cake just rooted so they will be ran outside as well this summer.


----------



## jp68 (Apr 18, 2020)

Had to reload on the dazzleberry as there was a mishap on the last pack and only had 2 make it but stoked onthe bananpunch x hp cross scored as the freebie. Any info on either out there?


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 18, 2020)

anyone got any info on these freebies? herbaria bushmans F2 (is this the jamacian HP bodhi had?) and Soul Axis (Axis x Snow Lotus)?


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 18, 2020)

Somebody lifted the last pack of ass out if my cart. 
I wanna puke!
***and no I don’t want someone to offer me a price gouging.....


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Apr 18, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> anyone got any info on these freebies? herbaria bushmans F2 (is this the jamacian HP bodhi had?) and Soul Axis (Axis x Snow Lotus)?


I think its Herbaria's "bushman's f2", african short sativa landrace.


----------



## mindriot (Apr 18, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Somebody lifted the last pack of ass out if my cart.
> I wanna puke!
> ***and no I don’t want someone to offer me a price gouging.....


 yea I lost a few things out of my cart too.. the strayfox releases went real quick


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 18, 2020)

Got the Peach Romulan x 88HP and Acupulco Gold freebie on JBC


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 18, 2020)

Scored the peach hp and dumpster cross. Any info on the peach romulan cut used in that one? Also got the banana punch freebies and straw berry milk f2. From jbc seeds


----------



## fartoblue (Apr 18, 2020)

Anyone have any info on *Magenta Hashplant V2? I am curently growing Lemon Hashplant V2 who has the same sire and they are so strong @ 3 weeks into 12/12.*

The Magenta looks so beautiful in the colors, I presume she will yield well from the *88g13/hp* sire, don't know much about *pu f4 * (Purple Unicorn ??)


----------



## ChocoKush (Apr 18, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> Scored the peach hp and dumpster cross. Any info on the peach romulan cut used in that one? Also got the banana punch freebies and straw berry milk f2. From jbc seeds


Riot seeds said the peach romulan clone is very peachy and skunky mix

i got a pack of his peach romulan x blue bonnet. supposed to be very terpy of blueberrys and peaches


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 18, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> Riot seeds said the peach romulan clone is very peachy and skunky mix


Ah so it’s a pheno of romulan then? Is that one riot worked with?


----------



## ChocoKush (Apr 18, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> Ah so it’s a pheno of romulan then? Is that one riot worked with?


yeah, he said they don't know if it romulan. its just the way bodhi got the cut as to what it was called. just a very peachy skunky pheno of something.


----------



## ChocoKush (Apr 18, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> Ah so it’s a pheno of romulan then? Is that one riot worked with?





http://www.trueheritageclones.com/heirloom-cannabis-genetics.html


scroll down a bit and you will see it

here is some type of peachy romulan pheno out of Next Generation Seeds. this might be it? but who knows...


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 18, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> How did u come across the elfenstone? Read that bodhi lost his male Appalachia back in 2014...


GlG had a small restock last year as a freebie selection. I was lucky enough to snag a pack as well.


----------



## kroc (Apr 18, 2020)

yesum said:


> View attachment 3933703
> 
> Well this is the Acapulco Gold. Not really cured just jarred it 2 weeks ago. Trippy high for the first 20 to 30 minutes then a mellow type effect. This is one of two I grew and the other is just a mellow high. You will have to grow a few to get the trip effect is my guess. I am very satisfied with the results and feel this is authentic. Authentic meaning it is a real heirloom from Mexico and of the gold variety. There may have been a few 'Acapulco Gold' strains, who knows?
> 
> The pistils are gold as you can see and the leaves turn gold real easy. If this sat in a jar for a few months the color would change to gold I am sure. I may sun dry the the next batch, that would bring the color out. This one took 13 weeks of flower under 9 hours and 40 minutes lights on. Yield is very low as the buds are just clusters of small leaves. Trichomes are there but not that much. Hermies with both plants. Very old time stuff for sure.


found this while searching for info on the freebies this drop, im stoked


----------



## FlowersWithPowers (Apr 18, 2020)

Anyone else really excited to see Bodhi release some line work? I picked up the Purple Unicorn F5 and can't wait to see what it's like. I think I've heard that the PU is Bodhi's favorite purple, so that combined with the fact that it's the first worked line Bodhi has dropped (to my knowledge), makes me reckon that it'll be stellar.

I also got the Garfunkle, plus Terpenado and Soul Axis as freebies. The craziest smelling concentrate I've ever sniffed was a Terpenado so I know there are some terp-monsters to be found in there. Super curious about the Axis also, I haven't been able to find much about it.


----------



## yesum (Apr 18, 2020)

^^ I do not want to bring you down but I gave up the Bodhi AG and also the more potent Snowhigh AG, which are the same strain imo. I think they are Guerrero Gold and not Acapulco Gold. Not saying you will not love this but it is lacking in power. I found after smoking once or twice the effect was very much diminished. The Snow version is much stronger but still not a grail.

The closest to real AG is Chimera's Highland Mexican x Blueberry. I think that and satva does, who had the real thing back in the old days. I never had AG back then by that name, but did have brown or gold? looking smoke that was the most trippy stuff I ever smoked. There is a grower on Icmag that has AG and is growing it now. He said he would have seeds to sell or whatever if anyone wanted them. He said this stuff will blow your mind. That is what real AG does. I have no idea if his is real but it will be fun to find out.

There is another grower on Icmag that grew the Bodhi AG and loves it, or does for now. I lost interest as the high faded out real quick, no idea if it will do the same for him.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 18, 2020)

yesum said:


> ^^ I do not want to bring you down but I gave up the Bodhi AG and also the more potent Snowhigh AG, which are the same strain imo. I think they are Guerrero Gold and not Acapulco Gold. Not saying you will not love this but it is lacking in power. I found after smoking once or twice the effect was very much diminished. The Snow version is much stronger but still not a grail.
> 
> The closest to real AG is Chimera's Highland Mexican x Blueberry. I think that and satva does, who had the real thing back in the old days. I never had AG back then by that name, but did have brown or gold? looking smoke that was the most trippy stuff I ever smoked. There is a grower on Icmag that has AG and is growing it now. He said he would have seeds to sell or whatever if anyone wanted them. He said this stuff will blow your mind. That is what real AG does. I have no idea if his is real but it will be fun to find out.


I've recently stocked quite a few Snowhigh lines to play with. I'm excited to play with Bodhi's AG. I have some Highland Guerrero, and Oaxacan Gold from Cryptic Labs too, so it'll be neat to compare.


----------



## kroc (Apr 18, 2020)

yesum said:


> ^^ I do not want to bring you down but I gave up the Bodhi AG and also the more potent Snowhigh AG, which are the same strain imo. I think they are Guerrero Gold and not Acapulco Gold. Not saying you will not love this but it is lacking in power. I found after smoking once or twice the effect was very much diminished. The Snow version is much stronger but still not a grail.
> 
> The closest to real AG is Chimera's Highland Mexican x Blueberry. I think that and satva does, who had the real thing back in the old days. I never had AG back then by that name, but did have brown or gold? looking smoke that was the most trippy stuff I ever smoked. There is a grower on Icmag that has AG and is growing it now. He said he would have seeds to sell or whatever if anyone wanted them. He said this stuff will blow your mind. That is what real AG does. I have no idea if his is real but it will be fun to find out.
> 
> There is another grower on Icmag that grew the Bodhi AG and loves it, or does for now. I lost interest as the high faded out real quick, no idea if it will do the same for him.


oh this doesnt bring me down, diff strokes diff folks. Im not one to go hunting for the real thing or an exact replica, im just in it for fun  This just looks different, and quite unique so im in.


----------



## Mr Westmont (Apr 18, 2020)

Happy Saturday guys. On the right we have a Neroli 91' from Bodhi and on the left we have a DLA5 (Artifact) x Big Sur Holy Weed from Respect Genetics. Both males. Both REEK when you rub the stems. Both are going to be pollen donors for:

1. Orange Burmese (Equilibrium)
2. Skunk #1 (Sensi)
3. Gasolime (AK Bean Brains)
4. MWH x Skunk #1
5. Lemon Larry X Skunk #1
6. Midnight Snow X Mom X C99 (Gooeybreeder)
7. Papaya ( Purple City)
8. Capstone (Purple City)

Should be fun to explore these out. Stay healthy!


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 18, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> View attachment 4538021
> 
> Happy Saturday guys. On the right we have a Neroli 91' from Bodhi and on the left we have a DLA5 (Artifact) x Big Sur Holy Weed from Respect Genetics. Both males. Both REEK when you rub the stems. Both are going to be pollen donors for:
> 
> ...


I think your crossing to #1,2, and #6 sound pretty cool. Good luck!


----------



## Mr Westmont (Apr 18, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I think your crossing to #1,2, and #6 sound pretty cool. Good luck!



Yeah man i have this Skunk #1 pheno. Might as well be hemp. You have to squint to see the crystals. But my goodness the yield is crazy, and it lets the bud quality from the father through. The seeds i get from her are all over the place. Not stabilized at all, but I like that for my own stuff.


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 18, 2020)

I dont even fuck with sativas and I grabbed the AG because its a classic and its bodhi. If anything I am going to F2 my entire pack and give em away to friends who'll appreciate it more than an indica snob such as myself ever would.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 18, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Is strawberry milk f2 any good? Whats the word?


Don't know but I love seeing Bodhi releasing f2s. A second generation of selection for what makes that strain special makes those more enticing to me. I'm assuming Bodhi did the selections for those... that's the part that makes them exciting to me. I suppose they could be an open pollination though...less interesting to me.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 18, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I dont even fuck with sativas and I grabbed the AG because its a classic and its bodhi. If anything I am going to F2 my entire pack and give em away to friends who'll appreciate it more than an indica snob such as myself ever would.


Anytime Bodhi wants to give you a pure, vintage, unhybridized, heirloom strain you accept and say thank you, sir. At least where I come from.


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 18, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I dont even fuck with sativas and I grabbed the AG because its a classic and its bodhi. If anything I am going to F2 my entire pack and give em away to friends who'll appreciate it more than an indica snob such as myself ever would.


What is your opinion on afghan hash plants ? , I'm hearing from some people they are supposed to be the most "classic" Indica.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Apr 18, 2020)

I snagged Peach HP, Garfunkle, AG and Strawberry milk F2.. I have soooo many g13 crosses lol


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 18, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> I snagged Peach HP, Garfunkle, AG and Strawberry milk F2.. I have soooo many g13 crosses lol


I relapsed again. Garfunkel and peach hp. Lucky god and soul axis freebies


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 18, 2020)

wasnt planning on picking up any Bodhi this round but the Purple Unicorn F5 has me intrigued 

Strawberry Milk F2 freebies too

fuck,I really dont need anymore seeds smh


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Apr 18, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> wasnt planning on picking up any Bodhi this round but the Purple Unicorn F5 has me intrigued
> 
> Strawberry Milk F2 freebies too
> 
> fuck,I really dont need anymore seeds smh


I say that every drop... I don’t have the willpower to say no. Just think of it as helping out small business during tough covid. Stimulus cash!


----------



## shellback1 (Apr 18, 2020)

I see everybody has gone crazy with the Bodhi drop, couldn't help myself. I was a little late to the dance but I was fortunate enough to snag a few that I had been looking at: Black Triangle (can never have enough), Peach Hashplant(love them peaches) Pillow Book( a purple master kush ?) Garfunkle ( couldn't help myself). Freebies Soul Axis, Strawberry Milk F2, an oldie but goodie Clusterfunk, and Lemon HP V2.


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey fellas any tips on bohdi that are yeilders?or fairly good yeild .which male used in the different crosses tends to be responsible for lending some yielding attributes?I know I read that snow lotus male tends to let all or most of the female shine thru but does that Include yield by any chance?


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 18, 2020)

Green Puddin said:


> Hey fellas any tips on bohdi that are yeilders?or fairly good yeild .which male used in the different crosses tends to be responsible for lending some yielding attributes?I know I read that snow lotus male tends to let all or most of the female shine thru but does that Include yield by any chance?


I/S/H? Are you wanting a cash cropper or for personal?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 18, 2020)

Well got some happy ladies and I have not posted in a bit so here it goes. Co2 level has been a steady 1000+ ppm useing my new schedule. Cover crop still growing strong despite being shaded out from a very full and wild canopy. Very happy how things are going but.... note: if growing dynasty honey badger haze.... top it more than twice. Crazy huge lady in rear right taking over! More cowbell ogkb looking stout as well. FL 2nd tent pic and RR is other ogkb pheno one very indica dom.


And not the only lady in flower lol...


Yes the space monkey pheno in the rear left is fucking wild and can not be tamed! Last run with it as it does grow Curley etc and NOTHING else I have has any problem. This pheno will grow perfect UNTIL transplant of the gentlest kind.... then it grows Curley and very branchy but otherwise perfect. You all saw the very high end buds it produced last round and I kept it to try and correct for round 2 but hey cant keep em all. Time to buy another pack of sm.... in 2nd tent I also have (front right) a laplata labs Colorado clementine I hope is a winner! Cant complain about my 5/6th run in bed though (super natural autopilot status).

I hope you all are safe and your gardens growing strong as you would like!

Stay healthy and happy growing!

Fyi: both tents day 12 since flip on the 6th of this month!


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 18, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> It aint a hijack if your giving out free beans to people in need... Bondi and @OrganicGorilla would agree!


This is long so assholes e please skip to next post !!!!Well I'm glad to hear that.Not that I am surprised you guys are supportive .your all a1 for the most part .I was cursed with a big heart all my life .you wouldn't know it to look at me I'm 6'1 and 280 pounds.up to 350 at some points.and have a permant scoul on my face,whether happy or sad or mad(little easier to tell when I'm mad though ) and am told constantly that I'm intimidating.that comes in handy sometimes ,but I really don't like the fact that some people are scared or intimidated by me.I would give a complete stranger the shirt off my back,always would ,most people take advantage of it .that why I don't have that many friends as I put up with it for a while but my temper matches my Creed .the people I call friend are amazing human beings .I grew up dirt poor,I'm a broken family ,and a separated one ,and have had multiple step father and mothers .I consider my freinds family .and protect them as such.I was a father at 18 and am now early 30 s and have 3 kids and my girl for life .would still be considered poor in today's standards I suppose .not like as a child.but I support my family ,and my kids live like rich ones .so that in turn Makes me richer ten anyone I know.the way I am cause be great grief with my girl !!! She doesn't understand why I always have to give and help when we can't afford it .In my eyes I can always afford it .I worked 5 different side jobs the last couple months and saved all that money for this bodhi order that i have waited a year to make ,and have some more for a special USEFUL drop which looks like It may be sooner them later ( Oh baby ) I don't think it's coincidence that the two genuinely great human beings that they are, are also the two greatest breeders ,in me eyes anyway ,with that arsz hole puckering Sticky Icky ganja greatness lol.sorry for the novel ,I couldn't get it out in any less words.If someone is struggling you send me a message .Also there is a community member here that showed me the kindness that reassured me this place is the place for me.he first sent me Orange sunshine f2 , mothers milk f2 s ,,then took my word on fact I would pay him later for a full pack of super snow lotus .which I am doing to say the least with 3 packs of gear from the one we call BOdhi .if nothing else I wanna pay it forward to weed loving degenerates like myself lol.a lot of the world is shit,that doesn't mean we gotta eat it !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sacred Outlaw (Apr 18, 2020)

Green Puddin said:


> Hey fellas any tips on bohdi that are yeilders?or fairly good yeild .which male used in the different crosses tends to be responsible for lending some yielding attributes?I know I read that snow lotus male tends to let all or most of the female shine thru but does that Include yield by any chance?


I grew sunshine daydream a few years back and kept a mom for years. Probably the most vigurous strongest growing plant I have ever had. Impossible to build a tolerance to the high and the the high was easily 3 hours long. And this was after smoking it for months as that is the only stash I had at the time. Had to cull the mom as I was moving to a new place. Good luck.


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 18, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I/S/H? Are you wanting a cash cropper or for personal?


A cashcropper so to speak ,A lot will be given to my buddies and what not.so ya essentially cashcropping .I want to find my own hidden gems.but I need some substance I guess you could say .big buds to make the boys go Holy shit ya know what I mean lol.Any suggestion at all I would take man


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 18, 2020)

Sacred Outlaw said:


> I grew sunshine daydream a few years back and kept a mom for years. Probably the most vigurous strongest growing plant I have ever had. Impossible to build a tolerance to the high and the the high was easily 3 hours long. And this was after smoking it for months as that is the only stash I had at the time. Had to cull the mom as I was moving to a new place. Good luck.


Thanks A lot man.ya glg had it few weeks back and I was hoping they would still buy the time come it was gone sadly.I believe that the most talked about strain on this thread ,e early on anyways


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 18, 2020)

My tablet is cheap amazon fire, it takes correct words and corrects them to jiberish in case I don't !make sense A lot of the time


----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 18, 2020)

Fat snow lotus cross nugs will not disappoint the boys


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 18, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I/S/H? Are you wanting a cash cropper or for personal?


I'm not sure what I\S \H means bud


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 18, 2020)

Drop That Sound said:


> Fat snow lotus cross nugs will not disappoint the boys


Nice.....what about hashplant crosses?I got a shi t load of them lmao


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 18, 2020)

Also! Jbc order!

Bodhi: cosmic serpent, peach HP (2) guava wookie (I finally have it!, and 2!), dla10, rolling thunder.

Dynasty genetics- alpenglow

Freebies: (2) each of strawberry milk f2, lazy lightning, lucky god. Plus the spend over 250 free pack from a breeder (of there choice I assume) and the free 5 pack of relic platinum gsc x g13 haze from getting the Alpenglow... I need a nursery tent with a t5 at very least to create some crosses and f2 etc. With some small clone. That's my next project!

Going to be a fun year. The Alpenglow, guava wookie and now the peach hp I am damn excited to run.... but I'll have to free up room and I dont need more than 6 or 8 big ladies in bloom plus veg etc... I have enough for me, the women and gifts for loyal friends I'm happy with that. Greedy gets you fucked in one way or another right...

Any flower pics of my list appreciated, I'd love to see what to expect if anyone has a pic to show.

Happy growing and stay safe!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 18, 2020)

Green Puddin said:


> Nice.....what about hashplant crosses?I got a shi t load of them lmao



Ummm I think clusterfunk is a hp cross (my burnt bodhi mind) well If it is then I had 2 phenos, over a z pr gallon of media. Fed fully organic in roots or ffof with the full shibang of roots dry ammendments. Prob photosynthesis plus and/or em1. In my current set up it WOULD have done better I'm nearly positive. Bud was very chem 91 dom. Heavy garlic bo funk and very potant chem buzz. I'd grow it again and have got males since when I have tried. 

One pheno heavy yellows and purple fade. The other was mostly fall colors like you see when leaves change the fall. Lots and lots of red. Was VERY good and a keeper.. lesson learned (lazy and room at time). Dont sleep on the CF! Jmo hope this helps ya...

Happy growing!


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 18, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Also! Jbc order!
> 
> Bodhi: cosmic serpent, peach HP (2) guava wookie (I finally have it!, and 2!), dla10, rolling thunder.
> 
> ...


You’re prob getting some respect freebies too. I got headbanger x goji last time. Nice lineup


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 18, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> You’re prob getting some respect freebies too. I got headbanger x goji last time. Nice lineup


I think they are out of respect freebies now .I got a DLA 5 (#1) x goji og I believe with a useful order.but I read on jbc there is no moreI popped 3 of those respect freebie beans with OCxCd , Orange sunshine 4 F2s and super snow lotus .And my girlfriend moved them while in solo cups and my oldest daughter decided she wanted to make some signs of her own and plucked every marker.so know it's a nightmare.pretty sure I have 3 ocxcd identified but that's it.takes the fun out of it when I spend all time searching for plant photos and running back and fourth to my room


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 18, 2020)

Green Puddin said:


> I think they are out of respect freebies now .I got a DLA 5 (#1) x goji og I believe with a useful order.but I read on jbc there is no moreI popped 3 of those respect freebie beans with OCxCd , Orange sunshine 4 F2s and super snow lotus .And my girlfriend moved them while in solo cups and my oldest daughter decided she wanted to make some signs of her own and plucked every marker.so know it's a nightmare.pretty sure I have 3 ocxcd identified but that's it.takes the fun out of it when I spend all time searching for plant photos and running back and fourth to my room


 God damn kids lol. Gotta love em! Mines 10 so.... she not allowed in dad's reloading room lol.... good luck!


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 18, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> God damn kids lol. Gotta love em! Mines 10 so.... she not allowed in dad's reloading room lol.... good luck!


Thanks I will need it.my oldest is 15 so leagaly she not aloud....but I know when I was 15 I was smoking Js of pure shake we bought for 25 bucks a gram from highschoolers,and still shootin blanks lol.so she gets a free pass I guess


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 18, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> You’re prob getting some respect freebies too. I got headbanger x goji last time. Nice lineup


I think JBC said the Respect freebies are gone. Not sure if there's some sort of replacement or not.


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 18, 2020)

All good. JBC is fire. One time I bought a breeder that didn't give out freebies (2 packs - from JBC). Can't remember which breeder. anyway, the freebie he decided to send me was...dread bread x sunshine daydream from bodhi. Unexpected freebie and he sent me some crazy shit. If that's not a good freebie, I don't know what one is. I'm good with just the BOGO bodhi if that's all I get.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 18, 2020)

Yeah same here... I'm perfectly fine with Acapulco Gold for the freebie. If something else comes, even better.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 18, 2020)

yeah the Respect freebies ran out but hes still giving out random freebies 

i got Alpenglow freebies from Dynasty with my last order


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 18, 2020)

Is Blue Tara worth running?


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 18, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Is Blue Tara worth running?


Nope, send it to me and I will properly dispose of it for you. Horrible strain. Herms like crazy...No buzz whatsoever.

jk. The mom is the same as SSDD. I love SSDD. My snow lotus experiences have been awesome. I had a strawberry jabbas stash that was badass. That strain has been long gone so run it asap and make more


----------



## Sacred Outlaw (Apr 18, 2020)

Green Puddin said:


> I'm not sure what I\S \H means bud


Indica/Sativa/Hybrid


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Apr 18, 2020)

Had $400 worth of exotic genetix/in house in my cart. Looked at my 3 packs of seeds and just couldn’t do it. No seeds are worth that much, especially when I can get 10 packs of Bodhi for less. So.. I just bought 10 packs of Bodhi instead. I’m most excited for the purple unicorn f5, strawberry milk f2, and ssdd x cherry sativa. I should be able to hunt all of these over two runs if I use my entire room for seed hunting. This will be a fun year!


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 18, 2020)

Sacred Outlaw said:


> Indica/Sativa/Hybrid


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 18, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Had $400 worth of exotic genetix/in house in my cart. Looked at my 3 packs of seeds and just couldn’t do it. No seeds are worth that much, especially when I can get 10 packs of Bodhi for less. So.. I just bought 10 packs of Bodhi instead. I’m most excited for the purple unicorn f5, strawberry milk f2, and ssdd x cherry sativa. I should be able to hunt all of these over two runs if I use my entire room for seed hunting. This will be a fun year!


I bought a few exotic packs and haven't popped any yet. heard there is fire and hermies. Easy to stock up on bodhi, he has good vibes and tests.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 18, 2020)

I ordered black light fantasy and strawberry milk f2

A bunch of my ssdd seedlings are stunted and not growing well....


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 18, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I ordered black light fantasy and strawberry milk f2
> 
> A bunch of my ssdd seedlings are stunted and not growing well....


SSDD is sensitive, but dank ass smoke. Don't push them hard.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 18, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I ordered black light fantasy and strawberry milk f2
> 
> A bunch of my ssdd seedlings are stunted and not growing well....


I intended on getting Black Light Fantasy and SS016 PSP, ended up getting Peach HP and SS015 RSP instead. Still a great score. I hope the Black Light stays around for a while.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 18, 2020)

"Black Light Fantasy" makes me reminisce about nostalgic times in the 90's as a teen, getting stoned next to a neon graffix bong poster with your friends, listening to good tunes, purple weed was the rage, etc..

I would have chosen it just because that, and I also wanted to grow a purp strain. Or purple unicorn f5, tough choice...

I chose Purple Star before the new drop, hoping to find something nice from the pack. No idea what to expect with jalahabad star 5 or a purple unicorn f3 so hoping for a good surprise!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 18, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> SSDD is sensitive, but dank ass smoke. Don't push them hard.


^^^^THIS^^^^ They (SSDD) need to be babied and hand-held from time to time but WELL worth it in the end. Coming from a guy that culls any sign of weakness on-sight. On another note... if you dont have a pack of the GG4 x SSDD yet and you grow outdoors... you are a straight-up slacker.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 18, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> ^^^^THIS^^^^ They (SSDD) need to be babied and hand-held from time to time but WELL worth it in the end. Coming from a guy that culls any sign of weakness on-sight. On another note... if you dont have a pack of the GG4 x SSDD yet and you grow outdoors... you are a straight-up slacker.


Lol i was going to pick gg4 x ssdd for a freebie but got scared of hermitidus, my gorilla ghani had hermitidus outdoors


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 18, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Lol i was going to pick gg4 x ssdd for a freebie but got scared of hermitidus, my gorilla ghani had hermitidus outdoors


holy shit! I have been growing outdoors for 30+ years and never had an outdoor hermie. I have the Gorilla Ghani and will "back of the line it" but the GSD as I call it is pure power. I'm at F3 and pushing forward... its something else. kinda finicky but worth it in the end for sure.


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 18, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Ummm I think clusterfunk is a hp cross (my burnt bodhi mind) well If it is then I had 2 phenos, over a z pr gallon of media. Fed fully organic in roots or ffof with the full shibang of roots dry ammendments. Prob photosynthesis plus and/or em1. In my current set up it WOULD have done better I'm nearly positive. Bud was very chem 91 dom. Heavy garlic bo funk and very potant chem buzz. I'd grow it again and have got males since when I have tried.
> 
> One pheno heavy yellows and purple fade. The other was mostly fall colors like you see when leaves change the fall. Lots and lots of red. Was VERY good and a keeper.. lesson learned (lazy and room at time). Dont sleep on the CF! Jmo hope this helps ya...
> 
> Happy growing!


Yes it does help man thanks very much.Although I will take that advice to heart ,I tend to absolutely freeze up when it come time to pull the trigger on bodhi gear,all previous information gained leaves me and I'm left with a blank mind....almost like a kid at a Christmas concert choking when trying to remebmer his lines ,or a teenager about to pop his cherry on the hottest girl in school but forgets where the actual opening is, despite all the pornos he watched, and jams it in her ass.I guess it's just one of those things I will grow out of, just like I did the Christmas concert and accidental anal


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 19, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> holy shit! I have been growing outdoors for 30+ years and never had an outdoor hermie. I have the Gorilla Ghani and will "back of the line it" but the GSD as I call it is pure power. I'm at F3 and pushing forward... its something else. kinda finicky but worth it in the end for sure.


I wonder if i could write to great lakes genetics and change my freebie?


----------



## fartoblue (Apr 19, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I ordered black light fantasy and strawberry milk f2
> 
> A bunch of my ssdd seedlings are stunted and not growing well....


Mmm I have some SSDD about 3 week from seed and am a little worried about them, not particularly vigorous and a bit shy in the roots department. I may have overfed slightly as I have some a few weeks older and couldn't be arsed to make a separate feed so my fault probably. Have a few runts I may cull.


----------



## fartoblue (Apr 19, 2020)

Would Purple Unicorn f5 be a better bet than Magenta Hashplant, I am looking for a fairly high yielding purple bud.


----------



## klyphman (Apr 19, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> On another note... if you dont have a pack of the GG4 x SSDD yet and you grow outdoors... you are a straight-up slacker.


Whoops. I only grow outdoors (Champlain valley of VT) and passed on that one. Darn.

This was my first Bodhi purchase and I got Garfunkle and Banana Punch freebie. Both hashplant crosses, as I heard they should perform outdoors. Will probably try the Garfunkle this year. I can make it to mid October with the ability to shelter from weather late in flower.


(Whats up with the banana punch cross? Any info out there?)


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Apr 19, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> Would Purple Unicorn f5 be a better bet than Magenta Hashplant, I am looking for a fairly high yielding purple bud.


Hashplant crosses usually lean towards the Hashplant side of the breeding pair, and that is usually a low yielder. I would definitely put my money on purple unicorn F5 for yield and purple coloration. Especially since Bodhi himself said it is his favorite purple strain. Hence the name.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 19, 2020)

Swamp Thing said:


> Yessir!
> 
> growing a few Johnny Apple Seed style around New Orleans!


And bummer... I lost my oroblanco seeds. Hopefully they make some killer F2s and fun out crosses


----------



## Patrice22 (Apr 19, 2020)

Just about managed to fight the urge on the latest drop although those freebies are tempting particularly the cherry sativa x ssdd and strawberry milk f2. He uses that strawberry in a lot of crosses and has chosen to f2 it so it must be quite special. 

Noticed there was no ssdd restock on glg, perhaps he has finally run out of seeds.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Apr 19, 2020)

Speaking of SSDD, does anyone have a good amount of seeds left of that cross? Has anyone F2’d them? I have 6 seeds left and am going to F2 and give away, but if someone is already doing it I’d love to grab some to increase genetic variation. This strain is super finicky last time I ran it and is susceptible to mold, nutrient issues, light stress, and other stuff. The more genetic variation for selection the better.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey guys,
I'm desperate to place an order with GLG but I'd have to send cash as I'm in the UK. $60 a pack and quality freebies with every pack! Feck me! We pay around $90 a pack for bodhi gear in the UK and you don't get diddly as far as freebies are concerned.

I could use JBC but their freebies offer doesn't compare to GLG.

Anybody who has sent cash from the UK please let me how you did it and who you used.


----------



## fartoblue (Apr 19, 2020)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm desperate to place an order with GLG but I'd have to send cash as I'm in the UK. $60 a pack and quality freebies with every pack! Feck me! We pay around $90 a pack for bodhi gear in the UK and you don't get diddly as far as freebies are concerned.
> 
> I could use JBC but their freebies offer doesn't compare to GLG.
> ...


Hello Johnnie
I sent cash to GLG no problems at all.
Just ordered Purple Unicorn and Strawberry Milk freebie a few moments ago.

My last order Lemon Hashplant V2 are animals 3 weeks into 12/12 they didn't show sex until a week in so they ran away with me a bit 5 ft tall and just slowing down.


----------



## Patrice22 (Apr 19, 2020)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm desperate to place an order with GLG but I'd have to send cash as I'm in the UK. $60 a pack and quality freebies with every pack! Feck me! We pay around $90 a pack for bodhi gear in the UK and you don't get diddly as far as freebies are concerned.
> 
> I could use JBC but their freebies offer doesn't compare to GLG.
> ...


I have ordered from Great Lakes and JBC several times to the uk, never any issue at all. I prefer glg simply because of the better variety of freebies but they are both very good.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 19, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> Hello Johnnie
> I sent cash to GLG no problems at all.
> Just ordered Purple Unicorn and Strawberry Milk freebie a few moments ago.
> 
> My last order Lemon Hashplant V2 are animals 3 weeks into 12/12 they didn't show sex until a week in so they ran away with me a bit 5 ft tall and just slowing down.


Hey buddy, I've got two Lemon Hashplants that are 56 days in flower today and they're a nice size and will yield pretty well. I can't really pick out any particular aroma on pheno no1, but pheno no2 is unmistakably citrusy!



Patrice22 said:


> I have ordered from Great Lakes and JBC several times to the uk, never any issue at all. I prefer glg simply because of the better variety of freebies but they are both very good.


Thanks for your input guys. So I just go to the post office, buy the right amount of dollars then buy the right envelope to send it in ? which envelope do I need ?
Sorry for being a dumbass but I'm seriously medicated!


----------



## fartoblue (Apr 19, 2020)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Hey buddy, I've got two Lemon Hashplants that are 56 days in flower today and they're a nice size and will yield pretty well. I can't really pick out any particular aroma on pheno no1, but pheno no2 is unmistakably citrusy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea mate just buy the dollars put them in an envelope (I put some paper around the cash) and send it tracked, NOT sighned for as I don't think the lad who does it is there all the time and it goes to a PO box. Will take about 4-5 weeks in total before you get your beans.

I am just about to medicate myself, sitting in the sunshine, have some JJ Stardawg x Apollo 13 frosty as anything.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 19, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> Yea mate just buy the dollars put them in an envelope (I put some paper around the cash) and send it tracked, NOT sighned for as I don't think the lad who does it is there all the time and it goes to a PO box. Will take about 4-5 weeks in total before you get your beans.
> 
> I am just about to medicate myself, sitting in the sunshine, have some JJ Stardawg x Apollo 13 frosty as anything.


Greetings! How's that Stardawg JJ x Apollo 13f4 cross? I'm currently running 1 Stardawg JJ x 3 Headed Dragon with high hopes for high moods. Bad Dawg gives some unique crosses. I'm stoked for the Death Star x Apollo 13f4 he sent...but it has to wait.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 19, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> Yea mate just buy the dollars put them in an envelope (I put some paper around the cash) and send it tracked, NOT sighned for as I don't think the lad who does it is there all the time and it goes to a PO box. Will take about 4-5 weeks in total before you get your beans.
> 
> I am just about to medicate myself, sitting in the sunshine, have some JJ Stardawg x Apollo 13 frosty as anything.


Sounds groovy! Enjoy mate, Enjoy!
Cheers for the info.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 19, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> I am just about to medicate myself, sitting in the sunshine, have some JJ Stardawg x Apollo 13 frosty as anything.


How long did those take to finish? I was thinking and hoping they might be a little quicker than some. I ended up getting that one three different times, but I don't mind... that sounds like a great cross. I might have actually picked out something like that to buy.


----------



## Blindnslow (Apr 19, 2020)

Finally jumped into the bodhi gene pool after reading all the good things about them. But my addiction may have overdone it. Ordered from GLG yesterday and today. Bought : Black Triangle, Nikah, Peach hash plant, Blue sunshine, and Purple unicorn. My freebies are : Terpenado, Strawberry milk, Mango hash plant, kush4 x snow lotus, and more cow bell. Looking forward to finding out what all the hype is about.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 19, 2020)

Blindnslow said:


> Finally jumped into the bodhi gene pool after reading all the good things about them. But my addiction may have overdone it. Ordered from GLG yesterday and today. Bought : Black Triangle, Nikah, Peach hash plant, Blue sunshine, and Purple unicorn. My freebies are : Terpenado, Strawberry milk, Mango hash plant, kush4 x snow lotus, and more cow bell. Looking forward to finding out what all the hype is about.


Welcome! Have fun!


----------



## fartoblue (Apr 19, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> How long did those take to finish? I was thinking and hoping they might be a little quicker than some. I ended up getting that one three different times, but I don't mind... that sounds like a great cross. I might have actually picked out something like that to buy.


I chopped mine at 9 weeks from flip but It could have been down earlier. Very easy to trim. The tall lanky ones were better yield wise by far the small squat stocky one looked great in veg but was very poor yield. Best thing was they showed sex early well before flip.

The smoke is one of my favorites just now very sticky, and most importantly for me zero anxiety or paranoia. It hits you fast but not hard (not like a Jack Herer fast, more gentle). At first I thought it wasn't very strong but the more you smoke it builds. Nice happy, relaxed high not racy at all. It won't put you to sleep but it won't keep you awake either. One quite alarming attribute is it makes you aroused (sexually) for no other reason than you have been smoking, I am walking around with a semi on and I am 61 years old FFS.
It would be a good first timer smoke as you know where you are at with it, the more you smoke the higher you get.
As far as taste goes I am no aficionado it either tastes good or bad and this tastes very good. Has a slight delayed cough reaction but nothing to much and does give you the munchies which are controllable to a certain extent.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 19, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> I chopped mine at 9 weeks from flip but It could have been down earlier. Very easy to trim. The tall lanky ones were better yield wise by far the small squat stocky one looked great in veg but was very poor yield. Best thing was they showed sex early well before flip.
> 
> The smoke is one of my favorites just now very sticky, and most importantly for me zero anxiety or paranoia. It hits you fast but not hard (not like a Jack Herer fast, more gentle). At first I thought it wasn't very strong but the more you smoke it builds. Nice happy, relaxed high not racy at all. It won't put you to sleep but it won't keep you awake either. One quite alarming attribute is it makes you aroused (sexually) for no other reason than you have been smoking, I am walking around with a semi on and I am 61 years old FFS.
> It would be a good first timer smoke as you know where you are at with it, the more you smoke the higher you get.
> As far as taste goes I am no aficionado it either tastes good or bad and this tastes very good. Has a slight delayed cough reaction but nothing to much and does give you the munchies which are controllable to a certain extent.


hahaha that tickled me. I've been there a few times with different strains. It's herbal viagra that's what it is...actually that's not a bad strain name 

I've smoked some strains that would give a boner so hard that a dog couldn't gnaw it.


----------



## fartoblue (Apr 19, 2020)

Well here we go lads 8.20pm in Uk lock down. Sun has just gone down so a bit chilly around 5 degrees sitting around the fire with dogs and wife, lucky enough to have our 2 daughters here with us also.

The Stardawg jj x Apollo is just fine.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 19, 2020)

Lemon HP V2 - 56 Days of bloom.
Looks like it'll yield pretty good. Smells very citrusy.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Apr 19, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> Hello Johnnie
> I sent cash to GLG no problems at all.
> Just ordered Purple Unicorn and Strawberry Milk freebie a few moments ago.
> 
> My last order Lemon Hashplant V2 are animals 3 weeks into 12/12 they didn't show sex until a week in so they ran away with me a bit 5 ft tall and just slowing down.


Lemon Hashplant is amazing. Your pheno sounds similar to mine. Smells like straight black licorice and lemon. That strain should stink up your grow area like nothing else!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Apr 19, 2020)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Lemon HP V2 - 56 Days of bloom.
> Looks like it'll yield pretty good. Smells very citrusy.
> 
> View attachment 4539115
> ...


Yes! Looks familiar. Looks like Lemon G shows through in most of these seeds. For us, the yield and terps just get better as light is increased. We have pushed it all the way to 1500umol/m2 and it just kept getting bigger.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 19, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Yes! Looks familiar. Looks like Lemon G shows through in most of these seeds. For us, the yield and terps just get better as light is increased. We have pushed it all the way to 1500umol/m2 and it just kept getting bigger.


Good to know. Cheers


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 19, 2020)

A rough trimmed sample of Soul Mate.

This was cut on day 71 and is very stoney. I've been smoking it tonight and I'm very nicely stoned, heavy eyed, happy & comfortable..I like it, and this was the only one I've kept out of 7 different females. I think I probably prefer the 64 / 65 day samples at this stage but it's all very good. Hillbill mentioned it was loud and he wasn't kidding! It stinks! but a nice stink


----------



## Boosky (Apr 19, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> Anyone have any info on *Magenta Hashplant V2? I am curently growing Lemon Hashplant V2 who has the same sire and they are so strong @ 3 weeks into 12/12.*
> 
> The Magenta looks so beautiful in the colors, I presume she will yield well from the *88g13/hp* sire, don't know much about *pu f4 * (Purple Unicorn ??)


Magenta Hashplant is a winner! Best purple I have run in terms of potency and taste was chemmy grape.


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 19, 2020)

Picked up Divine Intervention today w Lemon Wookie v2 freebie from JBC!! My Soulmates are looking great right now @46 days in 12/12. Sending love to you all!


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 19, 2020)

Oh...also popped some Silver Sunshine and have four little ones!


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 19, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Magenta Hashplant is a winner! Best purple I have run in terms of potency and taste was chemmy grape.


Chemmy grape? Tell me more please.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 19, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> Would Purple Unicorn f5 be a better bet than Magenta Hashplant, I am looking for a fairly high yielding purple bud.


My Magenta Hashplant yielded well, 2oz from 2 gallon pot. It was all bud and no larf. Wish I would have kept the cut. Honestly though, with Bodhi I find myself saying that almost every pack I pop.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 19, 2020)

Boosky said:


> My Magenta Hashplant yielded well, 2oz from 2 gallon pot. It was all bud and no larf. Wish I would have kept the cut. Honestly though, with Bodhi I find myself saying that almost every pack I pop.


I'm hoping to have filled my need for grape with @CopaGenetics Icy Grape, I'd still entertain the idea of others.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 19, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Chemmy grape? Tell me more please.


Little hashy also. Super stoney with long buzz, unlike most purple's that I usually find weak in comparison to the other strains I grow. Have had Purple Punch cuts that had all the bag appeal in the world but were "meh" as far as the high was concerned. Tasted good though.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 19, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Little hashy also. Super stoney with long buzz, unlike most purple's that I usually find weak in comparison to the other strains I grow. Have had Purple Punch cuts that had all the bag appeal in the world but were "meh" as far as the high was concerned. Tasted good though.


I've not grown them all out, but most purple's I've bought lack power, but most had plenty o'flavor.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 19, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm hoping to have filled my need for grape with @CopaGenetics Icy Grape, I'd still entertain the idea of others.


Me too, I should know in about 4 months if all goes well.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 19, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Me too, I should know in about 4 months if all goes well.


As soon as my plants show sex, I'll know how many to IG's to start...so I'll be a little behind you.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 19, 2020)

All the Drunken Parrot, Mountain Temple and Bingo Pajamas are up about 4 inches and looking good. One Drunken Parrot is a straggler so it is only 2 inch tall, I'm gonna baby it. You never know if it's the one! I should say 4 inches after topping so each plant has six nodes right now.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 19, 2020)

Boosky said:


> All the Drunken Parrot, Mountain Temple and Bingo Pajamas are up about 4 inches and looking good. One Drunken Parrot is a straggler so it is only 2 inch tall, I'm gonna baby it. You never know if it's the one! I should say 4 inches after topping so each plant has six nodes right now.


Is this your first Drunken Parrot run? I've looked for posts related, but little out there.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 19, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Is this your first Drunken Parrot run? I've looked for posts related, but little out there.


Yes my first run and if my memory serves me I have two packs, but cant say for sure. I'll try to put some info up about them as they come along.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 19, 2020)

What is the best bodhi strain for having sex? That’s actually obtainable. Not something he released in the past and nobody can find. And specifically for very weird sex. Thank you this is a serious post.


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 19, 2020)

Well...if you need weed to have great sex, you are in need of a new partner.....


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 19, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> Well...if you need weed to have great sex, you are in need of a new partner.....


I was thinking it might not be a "need" thing, and that my partner and I enjoy mixing it up...so this person might feel the same. Who am I to judge what they need?
 Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 19, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> What is the best bodhi strain for having sex? That’s actually obtainable. Not something he released in the past and nobody can find. And specifically for very weird sex. Thank you this is a serious post.


Are you trying to make normal sex feel weird or weird sex feel normal?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 19, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> What is the best bodhi strain for having sex? That’s actually obtainable. Not something he released in the past and nobody can find. And specifically for very weird sex. Thank you this is a serious post.


@Leatherneck0311 Tranquil Elephantizer (TE) or TE Remix or TE V2... B's description of the strain is: "like getting shot through a warm fur-cannon"... 
As far as enhancement... some Jillybean phenos make the women more sensitive. Just working knowledge... also PPD Purple Panty Dropper is known to stimulate the women... thats by HSO but being able to lick your own eyebrows dont hurt either!


----------



## emepher (Apr 19, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> Well here we go lads 8.20pm in Uk lock down. Sun has just gone down so a bit chilly around 5 degrees sitting around the fire with dogs and wife, lucky enough to have our 2 daughters here with us also.
> 
> The Stardawg jj x Apollo is just fine.


Tried a couple of Stardawg crosses that didn't disappoint. But I've got to know a little a bit about that bench or whatever you call it in your pic! PM me if you'd rather keep it out of the thread, but please tell me what it's made out of or how it was made. Concrete, or carved wood?? I NEED something like that by my fire pit.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 19, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> What is the best bodhi strain for having sex? That’s actually obtainable. Not something he released in the past and nobody can find. And specifically for very weird sex. Thank you this is a serious post.


Ive seen a couple people say Heavanly Hashplant was great sex weed


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 19, 2020)

Made an even swap; Lemon Lassi for Amrita. Definitely the next pack that's getting wet.

I guess I'm now fighting the urge to buy a pack of forest queen and strawberry lotus so I can have the full release lineup of strawberry milk.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 20, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Are you trying to make normal sex feel weird or weird sex feel normal?


Possibly both.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 20, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Leatherneck0311 Tranquil Elephantizer (TE) or TE Remix or TE V2... B's description of the strain is: "like getting shot through a warm fur-cannon"...
> As far as enhancement... some Jillybean phenos make the women more sensitive. Just working knowledge... also PPD Purple Panty Dropper is known to stimulate the women... thats by HSO but being able to lick your own eyebrows dont hurt either!


Thank you! I have two original jilly bean packs which I hope will germinate just fine. I want to get shot through a warm fur cannon though.


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 20, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> What is the best bodhi strain for having sex? That’s actually obtainable. Not something he released in the past and nobody can find. And specifically for very weird sex. Thank you this is a serious post.


Since this is a Bodhi thread, my vote is for Wookie Orgasm, of course. Bet it sounds really weird. Can you imagine?


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 20, 2020)

@CopaGenetics & @Nutbag Poster - do y'all know each other? I always get this feeling that you are the same person lol.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Has there ever been any purple unicorn x HP crosses?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 20, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> @CopaGenetics & @Nutbag Poster - do y'all know each other? I always get this feeling that you are the same person lol.


Ha! We've chatted a bit and we're in the same part of the country, but definitely different people. Copa is the one who actually knows what he's talking about. I'm flattered by the comparison though.


----------



## fartoblue (Apr 20, 2020)

emepher said:


> Tried a couple of Stardawg crosses that didn't disappoint. But I've got to know a little a bit about that bench or whatever you call it in your pic! PM me if you'd rather keep it out of the thread, but please tell me what it's made out of or how it was made. Concrete, or carved wood?? I NEED something like that by my fire pit.


It is a teak root bench mate. They don’t normally come this big it is about 8 ft long made from a solid piece of root hundreds of years old. They were just burned until they started to make furniture out of them. Normally they are a lovely nut brown colour but turn grey, silver in the sun. They should be available in US but will becoming to an end soon.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Apr 20, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Little hashy also. Super stoney with long buzz, unlike most purple's that I usually find weak in comparison to the other strains I grow. Have had Purple Punch cuts that had all the bag appeal in the world but were "meh" as far as the high was concerned. Tasted good though.


That seems to be the norm for purple punch and crosses. I haven’t ever really understood the whole bag appeal thing and IG’s obsession with frost. It’s to the point now where people want frost all down fan leaves for no other reason than IG photos. The plants are being bred to waste energy producing trichomes on sites that should be used for photosynthesis! Ahhh!

Now I’m a science based guy and can’t really understand that. To me, that is like taking a quality working line dog and breeding it solely for extra large ears while taking away from muscular development. 

Maybe I’m just nuts.


----------



## fartoblue (Apr 20, 2020)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Lemon HP V2 - 56 Days of bloom.
> Looks like it'll yield pretty good. Smells very citrusy.
> 
> View attachment 4539115
> ...


Looking great J2S. Will you let them go another week or so?

With mine the tall ones were all female and unfortunately the squat ones with great structure were all males. I'll take a pic when they get a bit older.


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 20, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> Has there ever been any purple unicorn x HP crosses?


Yes, Magenta Hashplant. I think he made 3 versions already with different fgens of the PU


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Apr 20, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> Looking great J2S. Will you let them go another week or so?
> 
> With mine the tall ones were all female and unfortunately the squat ones with great structure were all males. I'll take a pic when they get a bit older.


Tall structure is what I found yielded and smoked best for LHP V2. Squatted structure almost always leads to lower yielding nutrient sensitive phenos. That seems to be a trend for most of the HP crosses I have run. I almost always want the non-HP parent to show through with HP terps and potency.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 20, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Leatherneck0311 0... also PPD Purple Panty Dropper is known to stimulate the women... thats by HSO but being able to lick your own eyebrows dont hurt either!


I think the PPD Purple Panty Dropper is by HSC, not HSO. 

DJ Short F13 Throwback is advertised as having aphrodisiac effects.

Also, I've read that limonene terps contribute to increased arousal.

Missed out on the Bodhi Garfunkel drop at JBC.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 20, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> Looking great J2S. Will you let them go another week or so?
> 
> With mine the tall ones were all female and unfortunately the squat ones with great structure were all males. I'll take a pic when they get a bit older.


Cheers. 
Yeah I reckon you're probably spot on. I'll start nipping off a few samples each day from day 60 onwards, taking a guess now I'd say they'd be ready around day 65 but I'll take them to 70.
Both of mine are not massive like my Soul Mate but they're a good size. Haven't got any squat ones though.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 20, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Ha! We've chatted a bit and we're in the same part of the country, but definitely different people. Copa is the one who actually knows what he's talking about. I'm flattered by the comparison though.


 This^^^ both cool dudes I'd take advice from and know it's not biased etc. I do need copa icy grape strain... then my life will be complete. Plus being in that neck of the woods I know I can get very sound advice on growing it. 

If there was a generosity award on the bodhi thread copa would win it. Seems very humble, generous and always willing to help. Imo very solid dude! Def want to hook up at an event with those in my area. I'm sooooo busy at work it just has to be the right event. 

Other than for my own pleasure this is partly why I want to s1,f2,f3 etc some of my keepers to spread out to these guys. Swapping up cuts and seeds is a great relationship builder and will result is major fire in the bodhi thread. And good gene pool to people that have an eye to select parents to work a line etc. Just all around good things would happen. Some very cool folks here in the bodhi family thread! And some very talented growers!!! 

I do have this fantastic cut of sour d also. Ecsd x wcsd. Very very old and a prime candidate for a bodhi Male that's looking good in my veg tent. If I can afford to I'm going to use it. I will get it done sometime!

Hope you all are well and safe! Happy growing!


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 20, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Thank you! I have two original jilly bean packs which I hope will germinate just fine. I want to get shot through a warm fur cannon though.


The TE-remix with the deadly g mom is a parent of the Ronnie Barrett male that strayfox used. I think theres still a few packs of those crosses floating around too.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 20, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Thank you! I have two original jilly bean packs which I hope will germinate just fine. I want to get shot through a warm fur cannon though.


@Leatherneck0311 I know I recently saw a couple packs of Strayfox's Rollin' 88 left at a US bank... that is Tranquil Elephantizer remix x Snowqueen... i'm sure with the right pheno the fur cannon may be a possibility!  if you cant find them let me know and I'll send you a pack.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 20, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> @CopaGenetics & @Nutbag Poster - do y'all know each other? I always get this feeling that you are the same person lol.


For the record... this is my only account here and on any other boards I would always go by this name, I may lurk but I never troll. 

I have some Bodhi GSD F3's that recently popped so I will be able to contribute some green porn soon!


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 20, 2020)

It looks like I might've reached the point of satisfaction with my bodhi indica collection... Its a strange feeling looking through GLG and JBCs catalogs and not seeing anything that really grabs my attention like it used to. Perhaps when new drops come out and I find something good I might pick it up, but Im so deep in bodhi seeds I don't know if ill be able to pop all of em in my lifetime!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 20, 2020)

Happy Four Twenty Twenty Twenty all ! ! !


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 20, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> For the record... this is my only account here and on any other boards I would always go by this name, I may lurk but I never troll.
> 
> I have some Bodhi GSD F3's that recently popped so I will be able to contribute some green porn soon!


 Nice cant wait to be blessed with some pics...troll lol. Not you, all business no bs! The copa genetics way! All the regulars here for sure know that! Never even heard a negative comment, just inspiration and very sound advice. I've been growing a very long time but when it comes time for outdoor I'll be knocking on your door for the dos and don'ts of seed selection for our area.

The few pics outside you posted a while back clearly show you know wtf you doing. They were simply stunning shots. Anyone in new england will agree if you can pull it off in this neck of the woods and have a beautiful fall finish like that, you know how to select for your climate. Not ending up with buds cut early or ALL mouldy etc. Imo looked like you got it on lock. I know what a challenge our climate can be with poor selection. Much respect to you!

On a side note. Anyone with info on the peach hashplant parents I'd appreciate. I saw a few pages back it is not the original romulan cut etc. Just confused and curious. But it will get grown regaurdless. The seed and grower make the smoke not the name game... I just like knowing what I got is all.

Happy growing!


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 20, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> On a side note. Anyone with info on the peach hashplant parents I'd appreciate. I saw a few pages back it is not the original romulan cut etc. Just confused and curious. But it will get grown regaurdless. The seed and grower make the smoke not the name game... I just like knowing what I got is all.
> Happy growing!


From my understanding, the 88g13/hp is the same male he's been using but the peach rom is a very peach smelling Romulan cut. Matt Riot used a similar cut in his Blue Peaches but recently said it wasn't the same one as the one Bodhi used (but I think earlier said it is the same one so I'm confused tbh). From what I gathered the Peach Romulan has a sweet peach flavor/odor backed with a strong dank. I figure it'd be comparable to @Useful Seeds Appalachian x Bag of Oranges which has a great citrus smell and taste backed by a muskiness. Instead of the citrus, I envision a sweeter flavor reminiscent of a summer Georgia peach.


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 20, 2020)

Happy 4-20-2020 at 4:20!  Hope everyone's getting elevated today.  

Here's a few more pics of TK x Iraqi phenos.

*TK x Iraqi #4 *fresh shots:





*TK x Iraqi #6* before trim:



And after



Pile of *TK x Iraqi #7* before trim:



And after. 



Yep, that's a ripe F2 in the pic.


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 20, 2020)

Nu-Be said:


> Happy 4-20-2020 at 4:20!  Hope everyone's getting elevated today.
> 
> Here's a few more pics of TK x Iraqi phenos.
> 
> ...


That stuff looks so damn good. Reminds me of the old school stuff from back in the day.


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 20, 2020)

DonPetro said:


> That stuff looks so damn good. Reminds me of the old school stuff from back in the day.


It really is old school smoke. I hope more of that makes it was around. I need to make a seed run myself.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 20, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Leatherneck0311 I know I recently saw a couple packs of Strayfox's Rollin' 88 left at a US bank... that is Tranquil Elephantizer remix x Snowqueen... i'm sure with the right pheno the fur cannon may be a possibility!  if you cant find them let me know and I'll send you a pack.


Stray gifted me a strawberry honey and tropical smoothie. I just look in my seeds those two are Ronnie Barrett dad. I also got a freebie once that has a Ronnie Barrett mom cross star fighter. Now I’m really excited. But today I just planted Bodhis Orange sunshine so I’ll get into the Ronnie Barrett in a couple weeks. I like sex a lot on low dose of fungus. I wonder if a more psychedelic high would be better? The most stank sour d I ever had in summer 08 , made me so horny. Never came across whatever cut that was though .... oh well I’m optimistic.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 20, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Stray gifted me a strawberry honey and tropical smoothie. I just look in my seeds those two are Ronnie Barrett dad. I also got a freebie once that has a Ronnie Barrett mom cross star fighter. Now I’m really excited. But today I just planted Bodhis Orange sunshine so I’ll get into the Ronnie Barrett in a couple weeks. I like sex a lot on low dose of fungus. I wonder if a more psychedelic high would be better? The most stank sour d I ever had in summer 08 , made me so horny. Never came across whatever cut that was though .... oh well I’m optimistic.


@Leatherneck0311 I have a few packs with the Ronnie... the Vegas pheno hunt! I have a pretty stocked vault so let me know (PM) if you are looking for anything in particular. I may have it or know where to get it.  Doc D is the "fungus" king... personally I love the golden teachers... but hard to come by these days!


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 20, 2020)

Omg i couldnt help myself i then ordered from jbc seeds, granola funk with terpanado freebie..,Im a plant them alllllll


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 21, 2020)

Ah, another 420 gone by, another 420 without spending a cent on genetics. Grateful for what I got in the garden. Hope y'all didnt go broke.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 21, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Stray gifted me a strawberry honey and tropical smoothie. I just look in my seeds those two are Ronnie Barrett dad. I also got a freebie once that has a Ronnie Barrett mom cross star fighter. Now I’m really excited. But today I just planted Bodhis Orange sunshine so I’ll get into the Ronnie Barrett in a couple weeks. I like sex a lot on low dose of fungus. I wonder if a more psychedelic high would be better? The most stank sour d I ever had in summer 08 , made me so horny. Never came across whatever cut that was though .... oh well I’m optimistic.


I must have came across that same cut of Sour D, did the same to me, it was like an aphrodisiac! Guy that I got it from would never give me a cutting of it though.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 21, 2020)

Has anyone heard Bodhi comment on why he doesn't do much with sour d? I guess it's in Instant Karma but not much more it seems. Is it that it's an unstable breeder (which I think it is)?


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Has anyone heard Bodhi comment on why he doesn't do much with sour d? I guess it's in Instant Karma but not much more it seems. Is it that it's an unstable breeder (which I think it is)?


Lemon Penatration


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 21, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I must have came across that same cut of Sour D, did the same to me, it was like an aphrodisiac! Guy that I got it from would never give me a cutting of it though.


Yeah dude this was in Palm Springs area. What’s the consensus on Bodhis most “sour d” dominant strain?? I fell like I never see sour diesel in anything , maybe peope don’t like the hybrids it makes?? I dunno.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 21, 2020)

That’s lemon diesel. I’m specifically speaking of sour d


mawasmada said:


> Lemon Penatration


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 21, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> That’s lemon diesel. I’m specifically speaking of sour d


My bad. I was remembering wrong.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 21, 2020)

I feel like a lot of what his work is been, has been preservation sort of. If you think about it he was more honing male selection, but at the same time you can see him starting to make more female selections of his own. So in a way you can see his personal taste more in his recent work. As such, it’s pretty obvious that while he appreciates some of that gene pool, the chems and OGs seem more prevalent. If you think about it sour diesel is less sweet, more ...... weedy. 
You will get more grease, B.O., and general funky weed smells and tastes. I would like to see more of this too but the trend is sweet deserts.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 21, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I feel like a lot of what his work is been, has been preservation sort of. If you think about it he was more honing male selection, but at the same time you can see him starting to make more female selections of his own. So in a way you can see his personal taste more in his recent work. As such, it’s pretty obvious that while he appreciates some of that gene pool, the chems and OGs seem more prevalent. If you think about it sour diesel is less sweet, more ...... weedy.
> You will get more grease, B.O., and general funky weed smells and tastes. I would like to see more of this too but the trend is sweet deserts.


The sweet trend is mainly what chased me out of the weed stores. That, and the 10% excise, and that recreational has less potency here(MI) than medical.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 21, 2020)

It's seems like there should have been a Sour Lotus, Sour Wookie, Diesel Mountain, etc. He must have at least checked out those crosses. They probably didn't work out... probably too many weird phenos pop up that are no good.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 21, 2020)

Well there is also the issue that concentrates made from some of the funky phenos are acrid and unpleasant without the flower compounds. That effects which flowers are prevalent in modern crosses, has to make good concentrate.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 21, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Well there is also the issue that concentrates made from some of the funky phenos are acrid and unpleasant without the flower compounds. That effects which flowers are prevalent in modern crosses, has to make good concentrate.


That's a very reasonable explanation. I only enjoy concentrates when someone else has them. I don't buy them, or make them (yet). I'm a flowers guy..old school.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 21, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> That's a very reasonable explanation. I only enjoy concentrates when someone else has them. I don't buy them, or make them (yet). I'm a flowers guy..old school.


I couldn’t agree more!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 21, 2020)

Anybody surprised that B is working with Mimosa??? I saw that x 88g13hp as a freebie and did a double take then still had to read it like three times... then I went back and put a few more packs in my cart to get 4 packs. I am assuming its the Symbiotic strain but who knows...


----------



## bythekasiz (Apr 21, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Anybody surprised that B is working with Mimosa??? I saw that x 88g13hp as a freebie and did a double take then still had to read it like three times... then I went back and put a few more packs in my cart to get 4 packs. I am assuming its the Symbiotic strain but who knows...


I ran these as testers and they are great! Short flower times, rock hard dense buds. Nice citrus champagne like smell and really coats the throat nicely. There werent any in my pack that were hashplant dominate but you can tell it’s in there when u crush up a bud. It’s also a great focused clear headed daytime high.
Bodhi mentioned back to me that citrus strains are known to dominate the crosses and the mimosa cut was gifted to him by a friend. 
I f2d it and crossed it with space monkey, Endor Score, midnight cowboy, and a couple more, ha. 
Your gonna like it for sure!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 21, 2020)

I think I've heard Bodhi say that the way he operates is that when he finds a true breeding stud like Snow Lotus, or Appy, or G13HP, he pollinates his entire mother/clone room all at once. He then goes in and starts checking out the crosses to see which ones worked out well. I imagine he at least grows out a lot of the hip clones to see what they're all about. I think he sometimes just puts some of those plants in the room while the pollen's blowing since there's really no downside to at least making the seeds. If one of those crosses turns out nice, he probably says cool I'll give them out as freebies. That's my guess.

Looks like perhaps he was checking out Mimosa, Banana Punch, Peach Romulan, etc. while doing a g13hp pollination. Maybe he'll keep those cuts for more crosses or maybe that's all you see of them from Bodhi for good. Again, just a guess.


----------



## jp68 (Apr 21, 2020)

I was surprised about the banana punch x hp popping up as a freebie . That's next in line after the bbhp x goji that just got cracked. Very interested to see what dominates in that bananapunch cross


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 21, 2020)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm desperate to place an order with GLG but I'd have to send cash as I'm in the UK. $60 a pack and quality freebies with every pack! Feck me! We pay around $90 a pack for bodhi gear in the UK and you don't get diddly as far as freebies are concerned.
> 
> I could use JBC but their freebies offer doesn't compare to GLG.
> ...


I send thousand dollar orders in cash to glg...you have 0 worries with this guy.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 21, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Anybody surprised that B is working with Mimosa??? I saw that x 88g13hp as a freebie and did a double take then still had to read it like three times... then I went back and put a few more packs in my cart to get 4 packs. I am assuming its the Symbiotic strain but who knows...


Not surprised Bodhi is using some of the best gear on the market in his crosses. Grow it out and read the opinions later /shrug Symbiotic, Cannarado, and CSI = Top of the pack. Bodhi is the top mad scientist currently though.


----------



## emepher (Apr 21, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> It is a teak root bench mate. They don’t normally come this big it is about 8 ft long made from a solid piece of root hundreds of years old. They were just burned until they started to make furniture out of them. Normally they are a lovely nut brown colour but turn grey, silver in the sun. They should be available in US but will becoming to an end soon.


Wow, thanks, that's amazing! I've heard of such things but just seeing the one side I had no idea what I was looking at and the color threw me off, but I knew I liked it, haha.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 21, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Ah, another 420 gone by, another 420 without spending a cent on genetics. Grateful for what I got in the garden. Hope y'all didnt go broke.


Dude you have greater discipline than I. My impulse got the best of me. Had to get probed just once more.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 21, 2020)

I thought I might possibly make it through 420 without buying anything. My craving for more more more seeds has faded a lot Special sale prices weren't going to get me. But the freebies... THAT's where they getcha.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 21, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Not surprised Bodhi is using some of the best gear on the market in his crosses. Grow it out and read the opinions later /shrug Symbiotic, Cannarado, and CSI = Top of the pack. Bodhi is the top mad scientist currently though.


I would agree with the top mad scientist part. My experience with his gear is minimal, but I always get more excited about his supernatural selections, and landrace sativa's x 88g13hp, OMG, etc.
Right now I've only 1 Bodhi plant (Jungle Spice), but I'll have a few more in the room next run.
I think what the market thinks is best (subjective) is what makes me look for his gear that doesn't include it. As I mentioned earlier, what I find in the stores doesn't do it for me a lot of the time. That's why I really took a stronger interest in growing my own and searching out lines with older, less worked genes.
Edit: I see some market stuff he uses that get me pretty pumped too though. I love the group here, and have been swayed to be more open minded. Thanks to y'all!


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 21, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I send thousand dollar orders in cash to glg...you have 0 worries with this guy.


Always good to hear. Cheers buddy


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 21, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Ah, another 420 gone by, another 420 without spending a cent on genetics. Grateful for what I got in the garden. Hope y'all didnt go broke.


Hell, I specifically waited for 4/20 to drop cash on genetics . Its basically the black Friday of weed so might as get while the getting is good


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 21, 2020)

Anyone run old school hashplant in here? Got 10/12 seedlings above soil. Looking forward to this one


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I thought I might possibly make it through 420 without buying anything. My craving for more more more seeds has faded a lot Special sale prices weren't going to get me. But the freebies... THAT's where they getcha.



This^^^ strawberry milk f2, lazy lightning and lucky god. Who could say no to 2 of each of these for freebies? Out of what I bought though I am very excited to run the peach hp and dynasty Alpenglow and guava wookie! Thanks to I think it was @Hot Diggity Sog I have a fascination with the guava that I can not tame so I bought 2 to see what's up when I can hunt it for a keeper!

There is so many growers here that really do bodhi gear justice and push the envelope so to speak. Because I have trust In many here and there abilities to grow correct it makes choosing strains much easier and you kinda get a feel for it before you have it.
Many thanks to all of you for making this thread soooooooo wonderful! And making my selection a LITTLE easier lol!

Happy growing!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 21, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I would agree with the top mad scientist part. My experience with his gear is minimal, but I always get more excited about his supernatural selections, and landrace sativa's x 88g13hp, OMG, etc.
> Right now I've only 1 Bodhi plant (Jungle Spice), but I'll have a few more in the room next run.
> I think what the market thinks is best (subjective) is what makes me look for his gear that doesn't include it. As I mentioned earlier, what I find in the stores doesn't do it for me a lot of the time. That's why I really took a stronger interest in growing my own and searching out lines with older, less worked genes.
> Edit: I see some market stuff he uses that get me pretty pumped too though. I love the group here, and have been swayed to be more open minded. Thanks to y'all!


Man I am all about the landrace side of MJ or just all around creativity. I have always been this way and it is what draws me to Bodhi, but fuck some of the new stuff really is incredible in all areas. I have learned be much more open minded as well in the past 8-10 years and I couldn't be more happy. I will grow a wild Thai right next to some real deal sherbert, zkittlez, non-mint cookie cuts, or purple punch. I have learned to just put all the politics and breeder personality out the door and just try shit. Trust me when I tell you what is worthy of given a shot. I smoked some sherbert extract the other day that just blew my fuckin mind. I had avoided it as just another orange since I got access to Cali-o and Tangie, damn the flavor and buzz were awesome. It is citrus orange but unique in its own rights. I spent I think 800$ on sherbert crosses since then. Especially cannarados. If you can find a pack of Sunset Sundae anywhere BUY IT. The quality that CSI, Symb, and Canna bring the table is just undeniable in my grow room and in my pipe. Symbiotics new lines should be fuckin wow. If I were you I'd grab a pack of wedding crashers and the new Armello and just give it a shot. Don't buy knock offs buy from the source, selection really does matter. I have a huge list of European, Canadian, on top of US breeders to compare to. I have done nothing but seeds for 15 years now and in huge quantities. I can't wait to run my new Watermelon lines from Canna after having had real deal watermelon kush.

Also you mentioned stores so I take it you are probably in a dispensary legal state? I have been to so many dispensaries it's not funny in past year. Mostly Colorado but also Cali. The vast majority of it I would never use as a comparison to a good grower. Even if they had nutes right on everything I sampled it was commercial bud through and through at every dispensary. Not a single wax extract in 5 different dispensaries in Colorado had any decent smell or taste. The bud were always kiefed, machine cut, tiny probably cuz of early fast turn around flowering times, and always dry as rock from bein kept in only plastic jars. I would bring my own pot if I ever went back to CO no joke if I had to buy from a dispensary and didn't know a local non commercial guy. Oregon and Cali are much better as a whole but Cali has a lot of bullshit too its like any good grower is not doing shit legally.

As far as Bodhi goes pop that Jungle Spice it really has my attention along with anything his Kashmir touches. I really wish I had the extra cash for his Peach Romulan crosses. If I could afford to I would dedicate a whole damn flower room to his landrace oriented lines though just to explore. Gonna be a couple years until I can get back into landrace stuff though.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Apr 21, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> Anyone run old school hashplant in here? Got 10/12 seedlings above soil. Looking forward to this one


I have one that’s pretty nice, super frosty, nice mellow very indica. Strong sturdy plant. Taste is a bit lemony/ hashy.


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 21, 2020)

CottonBrainz said:


> I have one that’s pretty nice, super frosty, nice mellow very indica. Strong sturdy plant. Taste is a bit lemony/ hashy.


Nice you got any pics? I’ve held a dla5 keeper for a few years and she’s one of my top smokes ever real heavy indica smoke and hoping for something close to that with old school hashplant.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 21, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> This^^^ strawberry milk f2, lazy lightning and lucky god. Who could say no to 2 of each of these for freebies? Out of what I bought though I am very excited to run the peach hp and dynasty Alpenglow and guava wookie! Thanks to I think it was @Hot Diggity Sog I have a fascination with the guava that I can not tame so I bought 2 to see what's up when I can hunt it for a keeper!
> 
> There is so many growers here that really do bodhi gear justice and push the envelope so to speak. Because I have trust In many here and there abilities to grow correct it makes choosing strains much easier and you kinda get a feel for it before you have it.
> Many thanks to all of you for making this thread soooooooo wonderful! And making my selection a LITTLE easier lol!
> ...


Guava Wookies you mentioned:



I owe everyone gobs of finished pics. I apologize.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 21, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Not surprised Bodhi is using some of the best gear on the market in his crosses. Grow it out and read the opinions later /shrug Symbiotic, Cannarado, and CSI = Top of the pack. Bodhi is the top mad scientist currently though.


@40AmpstoFreedom Yeah I have a stash of Symbiotic myself need to run Wedding Crasher this outdoor season, never run Cannarado because the guys at the local grow shop always called it "Hermarado" my loss lol. Sunken Treasure is top of my list right now but who knows what will get soaked next, my thoughts change like a chick on the rag when it comes to seed selection and what to run next.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 21, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I send thousand dollar orders in cash to glg...you have 0 worries with this guy.


I second this opinion, DBJ is a standup guy... he has proven that to me a few times.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 21, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Guava Wookies you mentioned:
> View attachment 4541207View attachment 4541208View attachment 4541209View attachment 4541210
> 
> 
> I owe everyone gobs of finished pics. I apologize.


These shots look amazing!


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 21, 2020)

I will echo for the 100th time that their is nothing “sketchy” about putting cash in the mail. Unless you have a post office known for ripping open your mail lol. What’s even better than anything is his customer service if you ever run into an issue they resolve it and go above and beyond. I will say JBC and GLO also have shown very good customer service.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 21, 2020)

Here is some Herer Hashplant. Still curing. Was harvested ~ 6 weeks ago.


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 21, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Leatherneck0311 Tranquil Elephantizer (TE) or TE Remix or TE V2... B's description of the strain is: "like getting shot through a warm fur-cannon"...
> As far as enhancement... some Jillybean phenos make the women more sensitive. Just working knowledge... also PPD Purple Panty Dropper is known to stimulate the women... thats by HSO but being able to lick your own eyebrows dont hurt either!


I’ll make some F2s of TEV2s. Working on Sinatra’s and lucky charms first. Stay tuned.


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 21, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> Anyone run old school hashplant in here? Got 10/12 seedlings above soil. Looking forward to this one


I grew some last year. It looked great. Nice frosty thick buds. Just didn't have the potency I was looking for so I didn't keep any of them. I only grew four out so there might be a keeper in the ones I have left. I'll run them someday and see.


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 21, 2020)

Lucky charms. I hacked her up a bit


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 21, 2020)

Here is a super silver hashplant x cobra lips. I know it's not an offering you can purchase but I wanted to show off a top. Of 32 plants, 23 of them produced a top of this quality and size. This is nearly 7 inches tall.


----------



## GummyGreenBoy (Apr 21, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Here is a super silver hashplant x cobra lips. I know it's not an offering you can purchase but I wanted to show off a top. Of 32 plants, 23 of them produced a top of this quality and size. This is nearly 7 inches tall.
> 
> View attachment 4541354


Nice top cola!!
What’s the smoke like??


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 21, 2020)

Most all of my last grow leaned sativa which is really cool. Probably also explains why 19 of the 32 flowered for 86 days.
Here is a smaller top. Not as tall but just as thick. I call this one stumpy.
Forest Queen x Cobra Lips
These are reviewing pretty well. A very unique nose. Mouth is like a piney, menthol chem.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 21, 2020)

And another silver cobra (super silver hashplant x cobra lips)
I have a total of 10 of these. Very similar looking. Appearance is heavily weighted towards the sup silver hashplant. I think the Haze traits are pretty dominant. Nose on the 10 samples have a bit of variety, but not too much. Very spicy and piney. Very heady but not too much. Mouth is mostly pine which is consistent with super silver hashplant.


----------



## Palomar (Apr 21, 2020)

420 got me... and new to Bodhi beans. Really looking forward to some new genetics and fire!

Pin Wizard
Dragons Milk
Terpanado
Wook x Dread Bread

i think the Dragon was new, any input on the rest? Thanks all.

respect,
pal


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 21, 2020)

Bodhi's Apollo 13 (gorilla arm pheno) x Apollo 11 (genius pheno) seed repopulation run, day 48 from flip


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 22, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Possibly both.


I've only my experience, and the opinions of women I've been with that smoked. To put a name on a strain that is "perfect" for me to add to my sexual experience isn't doable. I enjoy weed, and sex. Together? Weeeeee!
Most of the women enjoyed softer, not in your face flavors, and a sativa type feeling. Therefor, I tend to enjoy whatever gets me into her panties. 
Narrow down what effects you're looking to add for you both, and look for the line that comes closest for you and your partner. Middle aged wisdom, or lack thereof 

Edit: My lady and I have only smoked SSDD, and Goldstar x Snow Lotus from Bodhi..the SSDD knocked her over. The GS x SL gets her slinky, easy, and generally hyper/happy.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 22, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Lemon Hashplant is amazing. Your pheno sounds similar to mine. Smells like straight black licorice and lemon. That strain should stink up your grow area like nothing else!


Hey AB, Cheers for the feedback. How do you rate the smoke? how long did you flower yours?


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Apr 22, 2020)

Anyone grow any silver sunshine? Couldn’t resist as I’m a big fan of the SSH. Any reports would be appreciated


----------



## fartoblue (Apr 22, 2020)

Just a word of warning to UK buyers, my local post office has been prohibited from selling any foreign currency. I have emailed Dave to see if he will accept the great British Pound


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2020)

Chopped 2 freebie J1 Hashplant, one at 62 and other at 70. They are smelly and greasy and at least 1 is exceptionally potent, face rush with sudden body awareness. My wife has seemingly made it her fave and is demanding more. Getting very sweet grapefruit and pepper and fuel. 

Easy to grow throughout but puts the weight on after50 days. Red orange pistils same as some C99 and Skunks I have known. Nice size with tight but more longish than round nugs

RECOMMEND


----------



## joeko420 (Apr 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Chopped 2 freebie J1 Hashplant, one at 62 and other at 70. They are smelly and greasy and at least 1 is exceptionally potent, face rush with sudden body awareness. My wife has seemingly made it her fave and is demanding more. Getting very sweet grapefruit and pepper and fuel.
> 
> Easy to grow throughout but puts the weight on after50 days. Red orange pistils same as some C99 and Skunks I have known. Nice size with tight but more longish than round nugs
> 
> RECOMMEND


Stoked I grabbed a pack some time ago. Thanks for the write up!


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 22, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> Just a word of warning to UK buyers, my local post office has been prohibited from selling any foreign currency. I have emailed Dave to see if he will accept the great British Pound


And JBC are not taking any international orders for at least a month.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Chopped 2 freebie J1 Hashplant, one at 62 and other at 70. They are smelly and greasy and at least 1 is exceptionally potent, face rush with sudden body awareness. My wife has seemingly made it her fave and is demanding more. Getting very sweet grapefruit and pepper and fuel.
> 
> Easy to grow throughout but puts the weight on after50 days. Red orange pistils same as some C99 and Skunks I have known. Nice size with tight but more longish than round nugs
> 
> RECOMMEND


Fuck yeah man. I tell people all the time how bad I want J1 cutting because it’s such an awesome daytime smoke. Most people are like yeah it’s boring who cares. Anyone on here have any j1 up for grabs. Or Bodhis j1 hashplant. Please let me know. I have a decent seed collection.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 22, 2020)

Chopped a Soul Food the other day. Rolled a nice ball of hash from the trimmers and my fingers, cured overnight and smoked it on 4/20. Smells and tastes like sweet pine. Gotta love it. Got a nice head high even from the hash. Can't wait to try the flower.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 22, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Fuck yeah man. I tell people all the time how bad I want J1 cutting because it’s such an awesome daytime smoke. Most people are like yeah it’s boring who cares. Anyone on here have any j1 up for grabs. Or Bodhis j1 hashplant. Please let me know. I have a decent seed collection.


@hillbill great review! @Leatherneck0311 I'm pretty sure I have a few packs... I will check. If I dont get back at you in a couple PM me please!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey Bodhi heads, help a brother out. I feel spun out trying to decide on a HP cross. I'm wanting some raw power and figure the HP should bring it. 
Tell me your fave, that is currently available for purchase please. 
And here are the strains I have: Black Raspberry, OM 4, Blue Sunshine, and Mango Lotus. What would you select to compliment/contrast these strains? Maybe balance the collection.
I'm looking forward to your input. Thanks.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 22, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Leatherneck0311 Tranquil Elephantizer (TE) or TE Remix or TE V2... B's description of the strain is: "like getting shot through a warm fur-cannon"...
> As far as enhancement... some Jillybean phenos make the women more sensitive. Just working knowledge... also PPD Purple Panty Dropper is known to stimulate the women... thats by HSO but being able to lick your own eyebrows dont hurt either!


@Leatherneck0311 I’ve also read that Strayfox’s 3 Finger Shuffle is good for the ladies while his Sadie Hawkins is good for the gents. Both of those use Stray’s Sleeping Iraqi as the dad. Sleeping Iraqi is Grimmdica x Iraqi which is the Iraqi Bodhi used in DLA 6. Sadie Hawkins should be available still, but last I knew 3 Finger Shuffle was getting difficult to find.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Apr 22, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> Hey Bodhi heads, help a brother out. I feel spun out trying to decide on a HP cross. I'm wanting some raw power and figure the HP should bring it.
> Tell me your fave, that is currently available for purchase please.
> And here are the strains I have: Black Raspberry, OM 4, Blue Sunshine, and Mango Lotus. What would you select to compliment/contrast these strains? Maybe balance the collection.
> I'm looking forward to your input. Thanks.



black triangle


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 22, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> @Leatherneck0311 I’ve also read that Strayfox’s 3 Finger Shuffle is good for the ladies while his Sadie Hawkins is good for the gents. Both of those use Stray’s Sleeping Iraqi as the dad. Sleeping Iraqi is Grimmdica x Iraqi which is the Iraqi Bodhi used in DLA 6. Sadie Hawkins should be available still, but last I knew 3 Finger Shuffle was getting difficult to find.


I believe the DLA6 is the Iraqi x 88g13hp, which is most likely a Bodhi selected female. Ladies first


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 22, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> I believe the DLA6 is the Iraqi x 88g13hp, which is most likely a Bodhi selected female. Ladies first


True, but the seeds came from Strayfox. Stray’s brother brought them home from serving in Iraq.


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 22, 2020)

Happy Earth Day! Today's the 50th Anniversary. First we had Bicycle Day (4-19 the date LSD was discovered), then 420, today's Earth Day, then tmw is Nitrogen Day! What a week. 

I harvested this bodhi *OGKB x Strawberry Milk* tester yesterday at day 70 from flip.



She got flipped when she was tiny, not even a foot tall and about a month old. As a result, she's not huge, but she's thick.



She retains those strong citrus and soup smells - she was the most overpowering smell in the tent this run.



While she was the only female I got, she smells lovely and turned out great so far.



All the males had the same smell of citrus and ramen, some more ramen, some more citrus.



Hopefully a few of the F2 took. I guess we'll see in a few weeks.



I'll be back in a couple weeks with some dried shots, then a smoke report as always after she's had some time in jars.

Since it's Earth Day, perhaps it's a good time to reflect on how we're treating mother earth and each other. One thing that strikes me is how we speak about things and go about things in our canna pursuits. Shouldn't we treat the women among us with at least as much respect and kindness as we treat the ladies in our gardens? Prolly more.

I'm not here to lecture anyone, but I would ask that each of us be more thoughtful about how we speak to and about women, cannabis, and mother earth. They aren't objects to be exploited and used.

Men speaking coarsely about women is one reason there's only a scant few around. I mention it because this male-dominated hobby/industry is very sexist and misogynistic. I don't see it often in this thread, but sometimes the aggressive, competitive, and exploitative side comes out. And it's super weird/sad because gardening fosters and focuses our feminine side. Bodhi talks about this in his Pot Casts.

We can share without bragging, agree to disagree without fighting, speak to and about each other without disrespecting, and cooperate without competing.

So, in celebration of our green garden planet - the spaceship bearing us all thru the cosmos - please consider how you speak about people and things, how you think about 'em, and how you treat 'em. We're all in this together, so let's be mindful of how our thoughts, words and actions impact others and the world around us. And please be kind and compassionate while doing it.

Thank you, mother nature.


----------



## YardG (Apr 22, 2020)

^ There've been a few moments on the Pot Cast where male breeders (ETA, not Bodhi) start talking about female plants and breeding for certain qualities and draw super cringeworthy analogies to women. I don't think they meant badly, but damn.

Anyway, lovely looking plant!


----------



## CottonBrainz (Apr 22, 2020)

Soulmate. Soulmate grows kind of like an og. Plants are yellow-green. Scents are skunk pine and lavender. The flavor is really good and the smoke is very smooth. Potency is nice, more heady than body. Bag appeal is not great.

Sky Lotus. Sky Lotus plants were a lot darker green than soulmate. Better looking plants. Scents mostly piney. Good potency, good taste smooth kind of lotion/soap. Another one was more pine flavor. More head than body, very nice.

Old school hash plant. Oshp is a beautiful plant that makes super dense super frosty buds. Scents were gear oil and lemon. Smoke is a bit harsh, flavor is light lemon/hash. Mostly body here, nice mellow but good. Potency is not as good as it looks like it would be but with enough it’s time for bed.


----------



## SFnone (Apr 22, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> Hey Bodhi heads, help a brother out. I feel spun out trying to decide on a HP cross. I'm wanting some raw power and figure the HP should bring it.
> Tell me your fave, that is currently available for purchase please.
> And here are the strains I have: Black Raspberry, OM 4, Blue Sunshine, and Mango Lotus. What would you select to compliment/contrast these strains? Maybe balance the collection.
> I'm looking forward to your input. Thanks.


black triangle is supposed to be strong, as is chem kesey and dla6, aka Persian delight... that Iraqi has been reported to be something special...


----------



## SFnone (Apr 22, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> I believe the DLA6 is the Iraqi x 88g13hp, which is most likely a Bodhi selected female. Ladies first


a girl from ranya village


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 22, 2020)

i have confirmed females for stinky unicorn and HAOG x SSDD, Ill take some pics when things look more exciting.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 22, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> Hey Bodhi heads, help a brother out. I feel spun out trying to decide on a HP cross. I'm wanting some raw power and figure the HP should bring it.
> Tell me your fave, that is currently available for purchase please.
> And here are the strains I have: Black Raspberry, OM 4, Blue Sunshine, and Mango Lotus. What would you select to compliment/contrast these strains? Maybe balance the collection.
> I'm looking forward to your input. Thanks.


Black Triangle
Lemon HP
Raspberry HP

All 3 have very positive feedback.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Nu-Be said:


> Happy Earth Day! Today's the 50th Anniversary. First we had Bicycle Day (4-19 the date LSD was discovered), then 420, today's Earth Day, then tmw is Nitrogen Day! What a week.
> 
> I harvested this bodhi *OGKB x Strawberry Milk* tester yesterday at day 70 from flip.
> 
> ...


Amen. 
I know my mouth is on auto pilot way too often. You seem like a good person. Thanks. I really get some rainbow vibes. 
Women, thank you. I love you. 
Here we are everybody. All together. One tiny bubble going in endless circles. Not ever going to matter what you do here except to you and the other living beings. Might as well make that better. 
Right thoughts, right speech, right actions.
Everything is a cycle that follows what went on before it. 
Loving you man!


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Apr 22, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> Hey Bodhi heads, help a brother out. I feel spun out trying to decide on a HP cross. I'm wanting some raw power and figure the HP should bring it.
> Tell me your fave, that is currently available for purchase please.
> And here are the strains I have: Black Raspberry, OM 4, Blue Sunshine, and Mango Lotus. What would you select to compliment/contrast these strains? Maybe balance the collection.
> I'm looking forward to your input. Thanks.


I'm trying more cowbell after reading some good reports on potency but maybe I should of picked up black triangle too.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 22, 2020)

Just started the first Bodhi's I've managed to acquire. Anything I should know about Snow temple or Lucky charms? First 2 varieties I have started.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 22, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Leatherneck0311 I know I recently saw a couple packs of Strayfox's Rollin' 88 left at a US bank... that is Tranquil Elephantizer remix x Snowqueen... i'm sure with the right pheno the fur cannon may be a possibility!  if you cant find them let me know and I'll send you a pack.


In case anyone wants more info on the Rollin 88, I found this info from an old Strayfox post on the Bay. Not sure the seed bank that has these in stock is a current vendor for Strayfox. It appears to be what’s left of older stock. Based on this description, I’m starting to think I might need to give them a shot. 


*Strain Description
Strain Name:*
_Rollin '88 _
*Brand:*
_Strayfoxgardens _
*Landrace,F1,F2, Selfed,Polyhybrid etc*

_Polyhybrid_
*Lineage:*
_Tranquil Elephantizer(remix) x Snowqueen _
*Parental Information*
_f= Tranquil Elephantizer(remix); is Ndnguy"s kickass g13/hp, colorful deadly g pheno and Bodhi's top of the line Snow Lotus shinning male...

m= SnowQueen: is Sonic's stunning Pinequeen magic.. phenotype 3.. fruity, earthy, incense clove and pine goo, again, crossed up with Bodhi's freaky mind melting, well hung Snow Lotus stud..

WARNING LABLE:*CAUTION* this creation was made for a building block only...please be careful medicating when opposite sex is present.

Tranquil (remix) turns make out sessions into long, hot, breathtaking freaky nights with your other half, that will keep both of your knees shaking for hours......throw snow queen into the mix and you have 100%, sweet home grown ecstasy....drink plenty of water. _
*Indica/Sativa %*
_Indica Dominant _
*Feminized Seeds?*
_No _
*Indoor / Outdoor*

_Indoor_
_Outdoor_
_Greenhouse_
*Bloom Length:*
_9 weeks _
*# of Phenotypes?*
_3 _
*Describe each phenotype expression:*
_50% hybrid pheno, this one is more candy smelling, sugar coated, mind melting Indian hash, with creamy tighter bigger buds of frost ..colors range from yellow to purple and redish flowers... a super body slam buzz that gives a warm blanket make out sessions x10

40% ghash pheno, short indy purple almost black fade with purple frost and strong ginger berry buds...the smell is almost intoxicating..with a relaxing, euphoric, soft/but intense soring high.. 

10% snow lotus pheno, this pheno seems to really lean towards the snow lotus mom...showing snowqueen buds on a snow lotus plant..the frost on this sexy beast is amazing to look at..she smells almost of wildflowers and sweet skunky sugar... i understand why Bodhi calls his SL mom (the 30 minute warning....you have 30 minutes to get to somewhere safe before the creeper effect fully kicks in and lays you out.) _
*Stretch:*
_1 to 1.5 _
*Resin Profile:*
_Copious Resin _
*Odour Score:*
_8 _
*Odour Description:*
_sweet like candy...not fruit..with undertones of earthy ginger berry licorice , and a bright blend of sweet tropical smoothie _
*Flavour Score:*
_8 _
*Flavour Description:*
_sweet Indian hash incense sour spice with a nice lip smacker blend of sugar berry _
*Potency Score:*
_8 _
*High Type:*
_very focused, relaxing, warm medical body high with a serious Euphoria reaching buzz .. _


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 22, 2020)

I ran a pack of the Rollin 88 last season out and a few indoors (cuts of what went out) and wasnt super impressed... but its only a pack... I have a few more packs to go! They did better imo outdoors than indoor in all aspects. It wasnt "mids" but it wasnt the stuff you crave when it matters. I put it in the same category as Black Lights by Coastal... great but not amazing. We are all super spoiled with the genetics floating around these days... myself included.


----------



## Green Puddin (Apr 22, 2020)

Any Canadian Bodhsters here that have GG4xSSDD in there possession that could message I need some tips


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 22, 2020)

Green Puddin said:


> Any Canadian Bodhsters here that have GG4xSSDD in there possession that could message I need some tips


I think the member exactly above your post is the preeminent American expert on that exact topic.. unless you really want to hold out for a Canadian


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 22, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I ran a pack of the Rollin 88 last season out and a few indoors (cuts of what went out) and wasnt super impressed... but its only a pack... I have a few more packs to go! They did better imo outdoors than indoor in all aspects. It wasnt "mids" but it wasnt the stuff you crave when it matters. I put it in the same category as Black Lights by Coastal... great but not amazing. We are all super spoiled with the genetics floating around these days... myself included.


You’ve been at this a few years, what are some of your favorites? Guessing Bodhi has to hold a few of those slots.


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 22, 2020)

Just picked up some new beans: strawberry unicorn, cherry lotus, lemon wookie v2, and mango lotus. Anyone have any experience with them. Mostly interested in phenos, flower times. I have experience with multiple wookie lines, is there anything cross specific I should know?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 22, 2020)

Since I've already been accused of actually being him, I'll speak for Copa and say that one of his favorites is, coincidentally, GG4 x SSDD 

Perhaps the real deal Copa will weigh in soon.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 22, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> You’ve been at this a few years, what are some of your favorites? Guessing Bodhi has to hold a few of those slots.


I've been growing guerilla in the swamps of New England since 88' but as far as recent breeders/strains I have run in the last 5 years I have found Bodhi's gear to be the absolute hands-down best "bang for your buck" around. There are some boutique breeders that bring more refined fire for sure... but you PAY for it up the ass. My all-time favorite Bodhi strain has to be the "freebie" GG4 x SSDD only because I have been there and done that with it. Lots of "dabbers" want to know what the fuck they just smoked lol... it kicks them in the nuts that nicely. Back in the late 80's my cousin brought some "mendo purps" back from Cali to Lynn, MA... they gave it the nickname "Mendo Mind Bendo" and whatever party we showed up at with a grip of it everybody that smoked it was fubared. I still have shitloads of those same beans that I have open pollinated over the years but they are not easy to germ... but I am still trying here and there... I will always save some beans for future tissue culture advancements etc... but until then I am gonna die tryin' hahaha! I ran Neville's "caution label" NL5 x Haze when I was 19-20 years old and had no business running that indoors but it turned out a few killer phenos that I regret not keeping but hindsight is always 20/20... so many beans, so little time!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 22, 2020)

@Nutbag Poster any Admin here can run an IP check and squash that shit with a quickness...


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 22, 2020)

Sigh...alright. I did ok as an imposter though, right?


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 22, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> HAOG x SSDD


Yes daddy.


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 22, 2020)

Nu-Be said:


> Happy 4-20-2020 at 4:20!  Hope everyone's getting elevated today.
> 
> Here's a few more pics of TK x Iraqi phenos.
> 
> ...


Beautiful flowers. I imagine they are quite tasty and plenty potent. I love the TK crosses.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 23, 2020)

Boosky said:


> My Magenta Hashplant yielded well, 2oz from 2 gallon pot. It was all bud and no larf. Wish I would have kept the cut. Honestly though, with Bodhi I find myself saying that almost every pack I pop.


I find myself doing exactly the same. Oh the regrets!


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 23, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Garfunkel aka Trashplant #5. They are all down, chopped and in jars. Will be writing up the report and taking photos with a real camera this weekend, then I’ll finally shut up about it and post other shot. Getting very excited thinking about the ASS and Bingo Pajama preservation! View attachment 4535426View attachment 4535427


Nice!


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 23, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Nutbag Poster any Admin here can run an IP check and squash that shit with a quickness...


Not really bc of vpns. To clear the record, I never accused you both of being the same person. I just said I get that feeling. To expand on that, it's for a few reasons: 1 - you both started posting on this thread around the same time. 2 - you both use the same sort of language and seem to speak with the same mannerisms etc. 3 - you both contribute quite a bit to this thread now. 

I would never accuse you of being the same person bc I really don't care. I just kind of made a joke about the feeling I get bc of your similarities. I actually thought you "both" would just laugh it off like most. lol. Anyhow, peace guy(s) 

Dread bread outdoor October 3 2019. 35 degrees north.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 23, 2020)

Black light bubba day 22.

Pre98’ bubba x black light fantasy. Personal chuck.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 23, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Black light bubba day 22.
> 
> Pre98’ bubba x black light fantasy. Personal chuck. View attachment 4542836View attachment 4542837View attachment 4542838


Frosty early. A great sign.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 23, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Not really bc of vpns. To clear the record, I never accused you both of being the same person. I just said I get that feeling. To expand on that, it's for a few reasons: 1 - you both started posting on this thread around the same time. 2 - you both use the same sort of language and seem to speak with the same mannerisms etc. 3 - you both contribute quite a bit to this thread now.
> 
> I would never accuse you of being the same person bc I really don't care. I just kind of made a joke about the feeling I get bc of your similarities. I actually thought you "both" would just laugh it off like most. lol. Anyhow, peace guy(s)


Aw shoot... I'm totally joking around with all this. I wasn't upset by your comment at all... I was laughing. I think/HOPE Copa was just joking around too. All's totally fine with me... wish I hadn't left the wrong impression with confusing humor, but it can be tricky with just text.

Just for emphasis to anybody stumbling on this... I'm not Copa in any way. He's trying to start a seed business and I want it to be clear that any of my drivel is entirely unrelated to him. He's a good dude I barely know and I don't want to bugger up his operation or reputation in any way. Apologies to the thread for my silliness... I'll try to keep my posts more focused.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 23, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Aw shoot... I'm totally joking around with all this. I wasn't upset by your comment at all. I think/HOPE Copa was just joking around too. All's totally fine with me... wish I hadn't left the wrong impression, but it can be tricky with just text.


Indeed. I feel like I was the influence behind a post encouraging better treatment of women. Being misread is too easy with only text.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 23, 2020)

Can be a challenge to infer meaning through text alone. One doesn't have the benefit of hearing vocal tone, inclination, etc.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 23, 2020)

Still wishing I'd ordered some Black Light Fantasy, but too spent to spend more.
Man I hope that line sticks around for a while.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 23, 2020)

if you cant find black light fantasy anymore just grow mendo purp you can get S1,BX and F2 from CSI and pirates... Imagine the possibilities hitting that with a lot of Bodhi gear. Nspecta from CSI said if he could only hold onto one plant it would be the mendo purps.


----------



## Craigson (Apr 23, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Black light bubba day 22.
> 
> Pre98’ bubba x black light fantasy. Personal chuck. View attachment 4542836View attachment 4542837View attachment 4542838


Its not right to be breeding w testers.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 23, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> if you cant find black light fantasy anymore just grow mendo purp you can get S1,BX and F2 from CSI and pirates... Imagine the possibilities hitting that with a lot of Bodhi gear. Nspecta from CSI said if he could only hold onto one plant it would be the mendo purps.


I'll not be S1'ing anything, but I'll figure out a way to get some before they're all gone.


----------



## Stickyjones (Apr 23, 2020)

**Strain:** Kodama (lush x strawberry milk)

**Handle:** recycled soil with dry ammendments supplemented with some fish emulsion based organic nutes, molasses, kelp, humic acid and microbe life. Grown under 1000w hps.

**flower time:** I pulled them at 10 weeks. 2 were done with mostly cloudy and some amber, 2 couldve went another week.

**stretch:** Doubled in size after flip. Branches were strong enough to support buds through flowering.

**yield:** These plants grew very fast and strong and yielded well..

**smell:** 2 scream of blue raspberry jolly rancher. The other two have a very strong sour green apple aroma. They all make the room smell like dank og and skunk but when you smell them up close they are very sour fruit smells.

**Buzz:** They all have a fairly sativa head high, it is functional and not too racey or heavy. Personally it is a great high to go fishing, hangout with friends or just to start the day off right.

**flavor:** Tastes like sour fruit with some purple floral kushiness on the exhale.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 23, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> **Strain:** Kodama (lush x strawberry milk)
> 
> **Handle:** recycled soil with dry ammendments supplemented with some fish emulsion based organic nutes, molasses, kelp, humic acid and microbe life. Grown under 1000w hps.
> 
> ...


fuck dude wow


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 23, 2020)

Kromb said:


> The Chem1 SSDD were some extraordinarily special plants. Sure chem d is amazing, but chem 1 is way more interesting to me, as its a lesser known sister because it takes longer to flower and has a more sativa headspace... that being said these plants flowered pretty quickly, I probably took em around 9 weeks ish. The high is very euphoric and heady.
> 
> Chem 1 x ssdd:
> Cured to a beautiful golden color too! Very gooey sticky and gassy. I think both phenos tested at 26%.


Im about to pop a couple of chem 1 x ssdd. Thanks for that description it is a serious tease. Got any pics?


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 23, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I still have shitloads of those same beans that I have open pollinated over the years but they are not easy to germ... but I am still trying here and there... I will always save some beans for future tissue culture advancements etc... but until then I am gonna die tryin' hahaha! I ran Neville's "caution label" NL5 x Haze when I was 19-20 years old and had no business running that indoors but it turned out a few killer phenos that I regret not keeping but hindsight is always 20/20... so many beans, so little time!


If you have ANY myco skills you can do an embryo rescue. It is just surface sterilization as the inside of the shell is already sterile. Place on MS gel with or without a little GA and let her rip.


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 23, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Black light bubba day 22.
> 
> Pre98’ bubba x black light fantasy. Personal chuck. View attachment 4542836View attachment 4542837View attachment 4542838


I have been looking at the Blacklight fantasy. What are your thoughts on the strain and your experience with it.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 23, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Yeah dude this was in Palm Springs area. What’s the consensus on Bodhis most “sour d” dominant strain?? I fell like I never see sour diesel in anything , maybe peope don’t like the hybrids it makes?? I dunno.


Maybe he never found a Sour D he liked? Or maybe he was worried they be herm prone like the Instant Karma was said to be. 

He made a Sour D cross to the Snow Lotus but used all the Sour D moms he had and gave them out as freebies. The Sour D moms he used were Loompas Sour Diesel (non-headband), Shroomies Sour D, and ECSD. 

I gave a pack to MongoBongo on OG for an open pollination f2 run maybe some Sour D learners will be found in them.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 23, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> I have been looking at the Blacklight fantasy. What are your thoughts on the strain and your experience with it.


My tester report is In this thread, search for “double purple”


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 23, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Its not right to be breeding w testers.


It’s not right to assume I chucked without permission. Didn’t we already have this out on Instagram about NL2HP? What’s your deal dude?


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 23, 2020)

Am I the only one that would like to see pictures of B's male plant selections? I'm curious about his selections. Maybe its the geek in me.

Has anyone seen pics of his Snow Lotus or 88ghash males?


----------



## Ohwolfie (Apr 23, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone has made Cherry Queen F2. I ordered a pack from GLG, and my payment is in USPS limbo right now after almost 2 weeks, so I am just seeing what's out there. I've got faith that everything will work out, but if it doesn't, I'd like to at least find some F2. I'm probably done buying seeds for a while until this Covid 19 situation subsides, and the postal service gets back on track. 

Hope everyone is staying safe.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Apr 23, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> if you cant find black light fantasy anymore just grow mendo purp you can get S1,BX and F2 from CSI and pirates... Imagine the possibilities hitting that with a lot of Bodhi gear. Nspecta from CSI said if he could only hold onto one plant it would be the mendo purps.


That's a huge complement coming from Nspecta. He has grown all the elites. I grew Mendo Purps x 88G13HP testers from Bodhi, and most of them hermed. However, they were all very vigorous and frosty. I posted some pics several pages back. 

The G13HP seemed to dominate the cross in terms of structure, but the Mendo Purps terps were there. Bodhi loved my grow report. He said he might release them as outdoor freebies, which would be awesome!!


----------



## kroc (Apr 23, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> Am I the only one that would like to see pictures of B's male plant selections? I'm curious about his selections. Maybe its the geek in me.
> 
> Has anyone seen pics of his Snow Lotus or 88ghash males?


here ya go 






Bodhi Seeds Strain Companion Guide


Not up to date. This hasn't been updated since the Instagram account was made. You'll find the most up to date pics on there but relevant strain lists and descriptions for many Bodhi strains are here. I'm also hot-linking the pictures to the list of strains here on the first page. If it is...



www.icmag.com


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 23, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> Am I the only one that would like to see pictures of B's male plant selections? I'm curious about his selections. Maybe its the geek in me.
> 
> Has anyone seen pics of his Snow Lotus or 88ghash males?


I may have seen the SL male on ICmag somewhere but I haven't seen any of the others, sure would like to see them though.


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 23, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> My tester report is In this thread, search for “double purple”


Thank you.


----------



## Craigson (Apr 23, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> It’s not right to assume I chucked without permission. Didn’t we already have this out on Instagram about NL2HP? What’s your deal dude?


Lol 


reallybigjesusfreak said:


> It’s not right to assume I chucked without permission. Didn’t we already have this out on Instagram about NL2HP? What’s your deal dude?


yeah yeah, just seems odd.


----------



## Craigson (Apr 23, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> Am I the only one that would like to see pictures of B's male plant selections? I'm curious about his selections. Maybe its the geek in me.
> 
> Has anyone seen pics of his Snow Lotus or 88ghash males?


Bodhis Snowlotus male


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 23, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Lol
> 
> yeah yeah, just seems odd.


Wow and now you’re salty that I’ve been given permission? Seriously, you’ve been calling me out on multiple platforms, and have been wrong every single time. What is your issue with me? I don’t care “what things seem”. I explained it once to you and you don’t seem able to let it go. 

so I ask, very plainly, what is your issue with me and why are you nitpicking everything I do?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 23, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Wow and now you’re salty that I’ve been given permission? Seriously, you’ve been calling me out on multiple platforms, and have been wrong every single time. What is your issue with me? I don’t care “what things seem”. I explained it once to you and you don’t seem able to let it go.
> 
> so I ask, very plainly, what is your issue with me and why are you nitpicking everything I do?


Hey man I think that cross is pretty cool. Is that bubba cross showing thin leafs?


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 23, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> Am I the only one that would like to see pictures of B's male plant selections? I'm curious about his selections. Maybe its the geek in me.
> 
> Has anyone seen pics of his Snow Lotus or 88ghash males?


check breedbay or IG. he's posted some of his males on IG within the past year or two.


----------



## Craigson (Apr 23, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Wow and now you’re salty that I’ve been given permission? Seriously, you’ve been calling me out on multiple platforms, and have been wrong every single time. What is your issue with me? I don’t care “what things seem”. I explained it once to you and you don’t seem able to let it go.
> 
> so I ask, very plainly, what is your issue with me and why are you nitpicking everything I do?


Holy relax. First off, I asked u same question on IG not realizing it was you again. So get off your high horse, I dont have an issue w you. 
Second, the same message has been sent w bodhi testers forever asking not to breed w testers.
but ya i guess im an asshole for questioning that?? I mean, there must not be any ignorant assholes breeding them without owrmission right??

holy go smoke some more you need it apparently


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 23, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Holy relax. First off, I asked u same question on IG not realizing it was you again. So get off your high horse, I dont have an issue w you.
> Second, the same message has been sent w bodhi testers forever asking not to breed w testers.
> but ya i guess im an asshole for questioning that?? I mean, there must not be any ignorant assholes breeding them without owrmission right??
> 
> holy go smoke some more you need it apparently


I’m calm as can be, I just wanted to know why you’ve been playing tester police so hardcore. 

you ever plan on telling me where you saw that NL2HP was a tester?


----------



## Craigson (Apr 23, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I’m calm as can be, I just wanted to know why you’ve been playing tester police so hardcore.
> 
> you ever plan on telling me where you saw that NL2HP was a tester?


Lol funny stuff.
Dont worry nobody cares that u got a special pk from bodhi. Guess u r special.
I have no issue w you. My issue was with ethics. I explained my reasoning for questioning you. Not sure why thats so hard to accept.
Peace


----------



## SFnone (Apr 23, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> if you cant find black light fantasy anymore just grow mendo purp you can get S1,BX and F2 from CSI and pirates... Imagine the possibilities hitting that with a lot of Bodhi gear. Nspecta from CSI said if he could only hold onto one plant it would be the mendo purps.


I hate purple and flavor strains with a passion, but one of the best (top5) strains I've ever smoked was half mendo purps. Got it from a guy who said the mendo side was old from California and was a sativa leaner with more of a cedar smell than berry/grape. the flavor lingered for hours after smoking and the high was very strong... almost couldn't walk straight or see straight no matter how hard you tried kind of strong... with a warm magnetic squeeze and emanation around/from the body and spine... but without the drowsy relaxation of some indicas... more of an up and head high. I tried to do a preservation from some of the seeds I have from it, but I haven't smoked anything from those yet so I don't know if it passed on or not. I'm hoping it is a common trait and not a one in a million kind of thing. I won't know till I smoke it, but right now the smells of the offspring are more like sweet rose than cedar, so who knows...


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 23, 2020)

I ordered black light fantasy, if my cash ever gets to glg, i chucked it in an envelope with a stamp and off it went


----------



## Ohwolfie (Apr 23, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I ordered black light fantasy, if my cash ever gets to glg, i chucked it in an envelope with a stamp and off it went


Best of luck to you brother. I'm in the same boat, albeit my order was for Cherry Queen. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 23, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I ordered black light fantasy, if my cash ever gets to glg, i chucked it in an envelope with a stamp and off it went


I've mailed cash make it to them without tracking. same with a few other places.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 23, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I've mailed cash make it to them without tracking. same with a few other places.


Me too, haven't had a problem yet!


----------



## Houstini (Apr 23, 2020)

Always tracked for peace of mind on my end. For 4 bucks in a bubble mailer it’s good insurance. It’s not the bank I’m worried about usually


----------



## Houstini (Apr 23, 2020)

And a reminder to all that haven’t ordered during large promo events. Shipping will take extra time


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 23, 2020)

I don’t think it’s weird putting paper in an envelope. But I track all my shit that goes out. Even birthday cards lol. I recommend tracking just for your own peace of mind.


----------



## Qube (Apr 23, 2020)

I mailed my order in on 4/18 and got shipping confirmation from GLG on 4/23. I also sent cash in a plain, untracked, envelope. 

I usually would have sent with tracking but it was only a small order so I took the chance.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Apr 23, 2020)

Qube said:


> I mailed my order in on 4/18 and got shipping confirmation from GLG on 4/23. I also sent cash in a plain, untracked, envelope.
> 
> I usually would have sent with tracking but it was only a small order so I took the chance.


I sent my payment in with tracking on April 13th, and all I'm seeing is that my package is in transit to the destination since the 17th. So much for spending $4 for tracking...


----------



## Foulal (Apr 23, 2020)

Has anybody here grown out tigers tail? I bought a pack just cuz but haven’t seen any post about it


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 23, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Has anybody here grown out tigers tail? I bought a pack just cuz but haven’t seen any post about it


I'm pretty sure that's one of his brand new ones so I figure you might able to find the testers grow on it but I don't think anyone would've had enough time to put it through flower yet.


----------



## Foulal (Apr 23, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I'm pretty sure that's one of his brand new ones so I figure you might able to find the testers grow on it but I don't think anyone would've had enough time to put it through flower yet.


Right. I haven’t seen anything for testers here or on instagram


----------



## budLIFE60 (Apr 23, 2020)

Prayer Tower (indica)

This was the only female out of 9 seeds, and I'm pretty happy with what I got considering it was the runt of the pack. I harvested at 64 days of flower hung to dry for 2 weeks and been curing for a couple days now. Smells are floral lemon sorta sweet? Not a strong lemon in your face scent like I expected, its more floral with notes of lemons. Really nice. The high is my favorite though. Hits you in the eyes at first, then slowly settles over you and you feel just relaxed. Not tired in anyway though, just calms you and any stress or pain is lifted away, replaced with a big grin  I'm always happy when I'm smoking this stuff. Its great. Awesome uplifting stone, clears your mind and gives you focus. Some amazing medicine. Would definitely reccomend


----------



## bythekasiz (Apr 23, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Has anybody here grown out tigers tail? I bought a pack just cuz but haven’t seen any post about it


Look up Maple Sloth and search ogkb x omg, post # 47,930 is one pic.(page 2397) He had a few nice pics and one standout Pheno that threw huge spears for colas. I don’t think he posted a smoke report.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm amazed the mailman was able to carry this much heat. Testing Temple x Strawberry Milk; strawberry temple? Strawberry Sanctum? BTSM? Either way, you know those beans are already soaking.



Also started sampling some time bandit tonight too. Citrus sour and a little salivation with the inhale, spicy on the exhale.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Apr 24, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> Nice you got any pics? I’ve held a dla5 keeper for a few years and she’s one of my top smokes ever real heavy indica smoke and hoping for something close to that with old school hashplant.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 24, 2020)

Ohwolfie said:


> I sent my payment in with tracking on April 13th, and all I'm seeing is that my package is in transit to the destination since the 17th. So much for spending $4 for tracking...


All shipping is fucked up. I sent my money to glg with tracking and it’s only going 1 hour away lol. It will take up to 5 days extra which would usually take 1. I’m now starting to have issues with fedex and ups also. Only my freight seems to arrive on time.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 24, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Lol funny stuff.
> Dont worry nobody cares that u got a special pk from bodhi. Guess u r special.
> I have no issue w you. My issue was with ethics. I explained my reasoning for questioning you. Not sure why thats so hard to accept.
> Peace


If you're gonna call me out for "breeding with testers" over and over, please AT LEAST just answer my question, where did you see that NL2HP were testers?! You must have seen it somewhere, since you were so ready to jump all over it. I know multiple other people who recieved the same pack I did, so no I dont think I'm all that special. 

so please, let me know where you saw they were testers and I will let this go. 



To keep this bodhi related, ASS and Bingo Pajama F2 preservation is going to start in the next week or two.


----------



## Craigson (Apr 24, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> If you're gonna call me out for "breeding with testers" over and over, please AT LEAST just answer my question, where did you see that NL2HP were testers?! You must have seen it somewhere, since you were so ready to jump all over it. I know multiple other people who recieved the same pack I did, so no I dont think I'm all that special.
> 
> so please, let me know where you saw they were testers and I will let this go.
> 
> ...


Lol holy. Losin sleep over it or what??
Maybe ill answer maybe not, see how I feel later


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 24, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Lol holy. Losin sleep over it or what??
> Maybe ill answer maybe not, see how I feel later


It’s just puzzling to me that you’d bring it up yet refuse to back it up. Whatever, it’s all good. I already know the answer anyways, I was just hoping you’d say it.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 24, 2020)

Happy Friday!! I hope everyone is holding onto thier sanity. These times are strange, and I'm feeling the tension amongst my peers.
We're all here for sharing Bodhi, in many ways. Without getting sappy, I've really enjoyed all of you, and I want to see people getting along. With that said, I hooe y'all have a great weekend. 
Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 24, 2020)

Ganja commandment #4: Thou shall not covet thy neighbors seed collection. 

Nobody has it worse than me I’m on month 2 of smoking cherry wine hemp flower from a shitty outdoor harvest LMFAO. I refuse to go to a dispensary and they’re not close to me anyways , even if they were. Fuck them. Homegrown only.


----------



## YardG (Apr 24, 2020)

If you stop reading after "Cherry Wine" it sounds good. Sorry dude! 

The dispensary stuff near me (currently closed to adult use customers) isn't great, but it isn't terrible either. Just have to be willing to pay pre-legalization prices.


----------



## TonyGuyZ (Apr 24, 2020)

Anyone ran Bhodi how is it yield seeds are high priced from what Ive seen in the past, but always sold out so def popular


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 24, 2020)

YardG said:


> If you stop reading after "Cherry Wine" it sounds good. Sorry dude!
> 
> The dispensary stuff near me (currently closed to adult use customers) isn't great, but it isn't terrible either. Just have to be willing to pay pre-legalization prices.


Indeed in my area dispensary prices are stupid, and the quality is so-so. I'm pretty disgusted with Michigan's legal system concerning reefer. I only buy if I want to try a new flavor before growing it. Otherwise, I only grow. The state hasn't earned that 10% excise they want.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 24, 2020)

TonyGuyZ said:


> Anyone ran Bhodi how is it yield seeds are high priced from what Ive seen in the past, but always sold out so def popular


GLG prices for Bodhi $70 pack ($60 right now) is waaay more than fair! Give Bodhi a run.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 24, 2020)

@TonyGuyZ there are over 100 Bodhi strains on seedfinder, and countless ones not on there so by "it", that's vague. I got a solid oz per gallon of media with Goldstar x Snow Lotus (freebies)
These guys on here grow some amazing looking smoke, and could provide many more examples of yield, on lots of strains.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 24, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> GLG prices for Bodhi $70 pack ($60 right now) is waaay more than fair! Give Bodhi a run.


Actually $30 each. It’s still Bogo


----------



## TonyGuyZ (Apr 24, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Actually $30 each. It’s still Bogo


Yeah I just noticed what I saw was like $250 might of been an auction of older rare stuff


----------



## TonyGuyZ (Apr 24, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> @TonyGuyZ there are over 100 Bodhi strains on seedfinder, and countless ones not on there so by "it", that's vague. I got a solid oz per gallon of media with Goldstar x Snow Lotus (freebies)
> These guys on here grow some amazing looking smoke, and could provide many more examples of yield, on lots of strains.


Thanks man yeah something to watch out for the next drop and give them a whirl !


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 24, 2020)

TonyGuyZ said:


> Yeah I just noticed what I saw was like $250 might of been an auction of older rare stuff


Prices can get crazy for that stuff. I shy away from it personally. No auctions for me.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 24, 2020)

TonyGuyZ said:


> Thanks man yeah something to watch out for the next drop and give them a whirl !


I got Peach HP, and Rajasthani Space Probe for $60 and chose 2 packs of Acapulco Gold for freebies. At this sale price at GLG, now's the time to buy. There are sooo many hot strains still on the list, you can't go wrong.


----------



## TonyGuyZ (Apr 24, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Prices can get crazy for that stuff. I shy away from it personally. No auctions for me.


Yeah ive been burned twice from auctions and trading... scummy bastards


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 24, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I got Peach HP, and Rajasthani Space Probe for $60 and chose 2 packs of Acapulco Gold for freebies. At this sale price at GLG, now's the time to buy. There are sooo many hot strains still on the list, you can't go wrong.


You really can’t beat a Bodhi Bogo


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 24, 2020)

TonyGuyZ said:


> Yeah ive been burned twice from auctions and trading... scummy bastards


Who was it?


----------



## TonyGuyZ (Apr 24, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Who was it?


Some guy selling fake packs via an auction and some guy from IG sent me open packs which im guessing he switched the seeds before sending


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 24, 2020)

TonyGuyZ said:


> Some guy selling fake packs via an auction and some guy from IG sent me open packs which im guessing he switched the seeds before sending


That really sucks. I’d shy away from auctions and trading of that happened to me too. If you want a real auction, join Shoes auctions


----------



## TonyGuyZ (Apr 24, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> That really sucks. I’d shy away from auctions and trading of that happened to me too. If you want a real auction, join Shoes auctions


shoes?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 24, 2020)

TonyGuyZ said:


> shoes?


Headiegardens


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 24, 2020)

TonyGuyZ said:


> shoes?


The guy that runs headie gardens goes by shoe. He has been doing auctions to help raise money for another breeder's sick child (strayfox). Bodhi donated a lot of limited release shit and old stuff from the vault to help raise money for stray.

Shoe is a good dude though and runs a clean business.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 24, 2020)

@OrganicGorilla
@Blueberry bref
Thanks guys. This little bit of info might get me to my first auction.

I'd love to find a pack of Ancient OG


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 24, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> The guy that runs headie gardens goes by shoe. He has been doing auctions to help raise money for another breeder's sick child (strayfox). Bodhi donated a lot of limited release shit and old stuff from the vault to help raise money for stray.
> 
> Shoe is a good dude though and runs a clean business.


I just donated Panama x Kashmir to Strays Auction. I didnt need it that bad.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 24, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> I just donated Panama x Kashmir to Strays Auction. I didnt need it that bad.


Is it an easy process to donate?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 24, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> @OrganicGorilla
> @Blueberry bref
> Thanks guys. This little bit of info might get me to my first auction.
> 
> I'd love to find a pack of Ancient OG


He actually had one a month ago too.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 24, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Is it an easy process to donate?


Yeah you just tell him you have a pack to send for the auction. What I do is just order an extra pack and have him keep it to auction off.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 24, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> He actually had one a month ago too.


I know where that pack went. He's a lucky fella on here.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 24, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Yeah you just tell him you have a pack to send for the auction. What I do is just order an extra pack and have him keep it to auction off.


Thanks, I'll look into that.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 24, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Thanks, I'll look into that.


Strayfox is an awesome guy. He’s a good friend of Bodhi


----------



## TonyGuyZ (Apr 24, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> The guy that runs headie gardens goes by shoe. He has been doing auctions to help raise money for another breeder's sick child (strayfox). Bodhi donated a lot of limited release shit and old stuff from the vault to help raise money for stray.
> 
> Shoe is a good dude though and runs a clean business.


Where is he found ?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 24, 2020)

TonyGuyZ said:


> Where is he found ?


Instagram. @headiegardens2


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 24, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Instagram. @headiegardens2


I'm an IG holdout. Any other avenue?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 24, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm an IG holdout. Any other avenue?


Nope sorry lol


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 24, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm an IG holdout. Any other avenue?








Headie Gardens







headiegardens.com





Some of the auction items are on the website too.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 24, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Happy Friday!! I hope everyone is holding onto thier sanity. These times are strange, and I'm feeling the tension amongst my peers.
> We're all here for sharing Bodhi, in many ways. Without getting sappy, I've really enjoyed all of you, and I want to see people getting along. With that said, I hooe y'all have a great weekend.
> Stay safe and healthy!




This ^^^ someone had to say it! "Beef" between members can be handled in pm section lol. That said I like everyone here! This is a bad ass thread with ALOT of good hearted and talented growers!

To keep it bodhi related.... jbc pulls through again. To the right of exotic I bought. Exotic and left all freebies! Shaved monkey from exotic was a good random pack of there choosing! An expensive one to! Thanks jbc! My rooms are going to have a full or close to full bodhi round very soon (next run or 2). Alpenglow and shaved monkey may have just reserved a spot though! F###### love bodhi! Him and the miss b being the shit is a total understatement! I'm a very happy man today!

Also note my daughter has been skating alot as of late (10yo) and excelling rapidly. Dad landed his first tre flip in years! Quarantine got me feeling like a kid again. So I bought another board and am very glad I did! Interesting times we live in!

This was earlier and I did not hit post lol... I was just playing around so I snapped a couple pictures. Ogkb remix (more cowbell) pheno a and b. And a quick shot of my 4x4 bed that is really killing it!

Very very happy the way flower is setting in! Day 18 from flip on 4-6. Almost wish they would hurry up or I was in week 6.... god damn that's why I hate buying seeds I can not grow yet... anyone got a spare 5x5 lol....

Hope all of you are safe and well. Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 24, 2020)

TonyGuyZ said:


> Yeah ive been burned twice from auctions and trading... scummy bastards



You want what you ordered then the choices are simple if In the usa. Jbc seeds, great lake genetics, and shoe (headiegardens). I like to keep it simple and dont feel I need any more than that. ALL OF THESE GUYS ARE LEGIT! between them I have spent prob 10,000 over last 3 or 4 years. Some for me and some for friends I have ordered for. Very trustworthy and very good price around 420 or other sales! Hope this helps ya. Sorry if these have all been named already lol...

Happy growing!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 24, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Headie Gardens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy is actually right.


----------



## SFnone (Apr 24, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm an IG holdout. Any other avenue?


yeah, me too... I know everybody is on ig, and I get how good it is for business, but there are so many posers who have never even grown a plant too... saying stupid shit like "fire" and "where can I get those?", but have never heard of any of the seed banks that sell them, and have little interest in actually growing anything. And no offense to the breeders, but it also seems like they aren't really interested in interacting with the people so much as posting and letting the ass-kissers pucker up. say what you will about the forums, but I find them to be much more genuine in terms of real weed people. Really, no offense meant to ig! just that the fakes seem to be plentiful there. Watch me sign up within a year now, lol.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 24, 2020)

What’s the general consensus on Bodhis most “production” like strain. My definition of that is something hardy, bulletproof type plant with big ol yields and bag appeal. Giving this question a shot ..... thanks b fam


----------



## Palckl899014 (Apr 24, 2020)

How do the auctions work on it for shoe? Sorry for asking this question in the thread. I just got on it about a week ago so kind of clueless


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Apr 24, 2020)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Hey AB, Cheers for the feedback. How do you rate the smoke? how long did you flower yours?


9/10 relaxing and mellowing high, makes for a great night time smoke after a long day at work for me. Not too heavy to where it makes you totally useless either.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 24, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> How do the auctions work on it for shoe? Sorry for asking this question in the thread. I just got on it about a week ago so kind of clueless


Highest bidder wins; bids in increments of $10+, usually starts at $50; shoe usually starts the auctions on fridays and they usually end on sunday/monday, if the winner balks it usually rolls over to a buy it now type of thing


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 24, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> What’s the general consensus on Bodhis most “production” like strain. My definition of that is something hardy, bulletproof type plant with big ol yields and bag appeal. Giving this question a shot ..... thanks b fam


How good are you at growing? And, how do you do it?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 24, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> How good are you at growing? And, how do you do it?


Grow in organic soil. I’m not “good at growing” I just know how to talk to the plants. I know many variables are involved. But if you grow enough strains you know that some just throw big ol fat colas more than others.


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 24, 2020)

I have found to be true for any of the wookie crosses, especially if they are wookie dom. At least i find that outdoors.


----------



## lukio (Apr 24, 2020)

Chem Kesey, Cluster Funk, Black Triangle, Guava Wookie and TK x Strawberry Milk. 

Flip soon


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 24, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> You really can’t beat a Bodhi Bogo


@OrganicGorilla your last post cost me another $500  I now have 8 packs total of the Bushman...


----------



## Stink Floyd (Apr 24, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Headie Gardens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had to snag the last pack of Black Light Fantasy after I saw Headiegardens put up Purple Pakistani Chitral from the Nierika Seed Trust. Shoe really is awesome to work with and is usually very fast at shipping.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 24, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> He actually had one a month ago too.


Yup thats where my 3rd pack came from.


----------



## jp68 (Apr 24, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> This ^^^ someone had to say it! "Beef" between members can be handled in pm section lol. That said I like everyone here! This is a bad ass thread with ALOT of good hearted and talented growers!
> 
> To keep it bodhi related.... jbc pulls through again. To the right of exotic I bought. Exotic and left all freebies! Shaved monkey from exotic was a good random pack of there choosing! An expensive one to! Thanks jbc! My rooms are going to have a full or close to full bodhi round very soon (next run or 2). Alpenglow and shaved monkey may have just reserved a spot though! F###### love bodhi! Him and the miss b being the shit is a total understatement! I'm a very happy man today!
> 
> ...


My 4 yr old kids got me back into fishing again and its been fun . Good time to bond with the little ones indeed


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 24, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @OrganicGorilla your last post cost me another $500  I now have 8 packs total of the Bushman...


Gotta catch em all LOL


----------



## Palckl899014 (Apr 24, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Yup thats where my 3rd pack came from.


Where are these auctions?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 24, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Where are these auctions?


Headiegardens. C o m


----------



## Palckl899014 (Apr 24, 2020)

Ok thank you. Every time I look I i guess I miss it because everything says sold out lol. Tracked my money order to get was suppose to be delivered today but I guess things are pretty messed up there its gonna be awhile


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 24, 2020)

jp68 said:


> My 4 yr old kids got me back into fishing again and its been fun . Good time to bond with the little ones indeed


I've got 2 of mine shucking seeds for me. They are over 21 and the deal is that they get to keep the bud. Pretty lucky fucking kids!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 24, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Ok thank you. Every time I look I i guess I miss it because everything says sold out lol. Tracked my money order to get was suppose to be delivered today but I guess things are pretty messed up there its gonna be awhile


Keep checking in. Shoe randomly adds a bunch here and there.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 24, 2020)

jp68 said:


> My 4 yr old kids got me back into fishing again and its been fun . Good time to bond with the little ones indeed



Fishing! Shit if you in new england I'll toss a line with ya! Fly, deepsea, trout on a spinner.... I do it all... big duck/goose hunter as well. Moto x, sleds etc. I'm always down to twist one up and rip! Then there is weed lol. Yall know that's my other favorite lol...


Damn I need to pop that peach hp! I had a true cut of romulan that was fantastic. PM nightmare if your not on top of shit though. Having said that I have not seen pm in least 7 years, thank god! Damn excited for many I bought and many freebies also! Imo the best or most of my keepers from bodhi have been freebies. That man dont skimp on the free shit.... respect!



CopaGenetics said:


> @OrganicGorilla your last post cost me another $500  I now have 8 packs total of the Bushman...



Not sure you need more beans my man! Collection for the ages! Dont take this wrong but whomever is written into copa will.... let's just call them lucky MF! Guys like you deserve all the beans you may afford. You do them justice, and I'm sure I'll buy a copa/bodhi cross you end up making (I hope) having said that.... you have any ideas on crosses you think will fit well or any new ones In the works? Just curious as I have much respect for your work and the approach you seem to take with growing... 

Hope you are all well and safe! Happy growing!


----------



## JrCaps (Apr 24, 2020)

Anyone grown this out? Deep Line Alchemy 7


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 24, 2020)

JrCaps said:


> Anyone grown this out? Deep Line Alchemy 7View attachment 4544505


No, bit it looks like one I'll grab later. I've not yet run my Cherry Queen. I'm excited for it.
Please share info/pics when it happens.
Happy growing!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 24, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Fishing! Shit if you in new england I'll toss a line with ya! Fly, deepsea, trout on a spinner.... I do it all... big duck/goose hunter as well. Moto x, sleds etc. I'm always down to twist one up and rip! Then there is weed lol. Yall know that's my other favorite lol...
> 
> 
> Damn I need to pop that peach hp! I had a true cut of romulan that was fantastic. PM nightmare if your not on top of shit though. Having said that I have not seen pm in least 7 years, thank god! Damn excited for many I bought and many freebies also! Imo the best or most of my keepers from bodhi have been freebies. That man dont skimp on the free shit.... respect!
> ...


I have a lot of Ancient OG crosses in the mix.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 24, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I have a lot of Ancient OG crosses in the mix.


Who's super excited? This guy is!!


----------



## Boosky (Apr 24, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> if you cant find black light fantasy anymore just grow mendo purp you can get S1,BX and F2 from CSI and pirates... Imagine the possibilities hitting that with a lot of Bodhi gear. Nspecta from CSI said if he could only hold onto one plant it would be the mendo purps.


True Mendo Purps is something special, that's for sure! I was lucky enough to have the pleasure of consuming all I wanted about 12 years ago. It was the main strain(and The White) that my first and only caregiver had. I say only caregiver because he taught me how to grow right before he went back to Cali. That man has no idea what he did for me! This hobby has taught me patience, humility, dedication, a soft touch, organization and too many more to list. Anyway, he had the real deal and knew what he was doing. Thank you Mike B. if your out there, I am still growing DANK with the help of your knowledge! Mendo Purps is a very special plant and recommend that everyone pick up any and all crosses of it if they can. It's that special!


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 24, 2020)

Boosky said:


> True Mendo Purps is something special, that's for sure! I was lucky enough to have the pleasure of consuming all I wanted about 12 years ago. It was the main strain(and The White) that my first and only caregiver had. I say only caregiver because he taught me how to grow right before he went back to Cali. That man has no idea what he did for me! This hobby has taught me patience, humility, dedication, a soft touch, organization and too many more to list. Anyway, he had the real deal and knew what he was doing. Thank you Mike B. if your out there, I am still growing DANK with the help of your knowledge! Mendo Purps is a very special plant and recommend that everyone pick up any and all crosses of it if they can. It's that special!


Noted. Thanks brother. I'm close, but I had to secure Peach HP first. Who knoes why? Lol


----------



## Boosky (Apr 24, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Its not right to be breeding w testers.


Apparently you don't know who this is, trust me it's ok for him to be breeding with Bodhi genetics. He has enough respect for Bodhi to ask first.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 24, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I have a lot of Ancient OG crosses in the mix.


Oooooo boy! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Boosky (Apr 25, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> What’s the general consensus on Bodhis most “production” like strain. My definition of that is something hardy, bulletproof type plant with big ol yields and bag appeal. Giving this question a shot ..... thanks b fam


My best "production plant" from Bodhi has been a Space Monkey cut that I ran for about a year and a half. My old lady was sick of it, that's the only reason I stopped growing it. The best part about that plant was that it rooted in anything, I took a cutting from the seed mom and just stuck it in dirt and it rooted. No rooting gel or powder, no dome, no misting, nothing! I grew it hydro and in soil, soil tasted better. Yielded well also.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 25, 2020)

Boosky said:


> True Mendo Purps is something special, that's for sure! I was lucky enough to have the pleasure of consuming all I wanted about 12 years ago. It was the main strain(and The White) that my first and only caregiver had. I say only caregiver because he taught me how to grow right before he went back to Cali. That man has no idea what he did for me! This hobby has taught me patience, humility, dedication, a soft touch, organization and too many more to list. Anyway, he had the real deal and knew what he was doing. Thank you Mike B. if your out there, I am still growing DANK with the help of your knowledge! Mendo Purps is a very special plant and recommend that everyone pick up any and all crosses of it if they can. It's that special!


Any idea if the Mendo Breath from Thug Pug has any similarities with the true Mendo Purps? People seem to rate his stuff quite highly.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Any idea if the Mendo Breath from Thug Pug has any similarities with the true Mendo Purps? People seem to rate his stuff quite highly.


Mendo Breath is from Gage Green Group. It's really relaxing on the body. It has 1/4 Mendo Purps genetics so there should be some similarities, especially in the F2.


----------



## jp68 (Apr 25, 2020)

Boosky said:


> True Mendo Purps is something special, that's for sure! I was lucky enough to have the pleasure of consuming all I wanted about 12 years ago. It was the main strain(and The White) that my first and only caregiver had. I say only caregiver because he taught me how to grow right before he went back to Cali. That man has no idea what he did for me! This hobby has taught me patience, humility, dedication, a soft touch, organization and too many more to list. Anyway, he had the real deal and knew what he was doing. Thank you Mike B. if your out there, I am still growing DANK with the help of your knowledge! Mendo Purps is a very special plant and recommend that everyone pick up any and all crosses of it if they can. It's that special!


ran a CSI mendo x pck and wasn't impressed with it . Seems to be a wispy type plant and a bitch to trim from what I saw first hand and what I see with the crosses. Think the urkle produces better and it definetly has that grape candy flavor to it. Got some old money fron csi and its all grape candy with og and chem on the back end and she produces rock hard frosty nugs


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 25, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> Mendo Breath is from Gage Green Group. It's really relaxing on the body. It has 1/4 Mendo Purps genetics so there should be some similarities, especially in the F2.


Appreciate the info.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 25, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> 9/10 relaxing and mellowing high, makes for a great night time smoke after a long day at work for me. Not too heavy to where it makes you totally useless either.


I like relaxing  How about bloom times?


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Apr 25, 2020)

Has any grown out or knows someone who grew Strawberry Goji, Strawberry lotus, Terpenado, Dazzleberry, or Strawberry Milk? Looking for a strong sativa with good strawberry flavor

send me links pls


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 25, 2020)

Has anyone had any experience with the Blueberry temple x triangle kush. I had a freebie 5 pack I recieved at the emerald cup from bodhi's booth.


----------



## TonyGuyZ (Apr 25, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm an IG holdout. Any other avenue?


why hella good cannabis stuff on IG


----------



## TonyGuyZ (Apr 25, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the Blueberry temple x triangle kush. I had a freebie 5 pack I recieved at the emerald cup from bodhi's booth.


Is triangle kush a GGG strain?


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 25, 2020)

TonyGuyZ said:


> why hella good cannabis stuff on IG


I got Zucked with Tracebook..not into social media any further than need be.


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 25, 2020)

TonyGuyZ said:


> Is triangle kush a GGG strain?


Not sure.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 25, 2020)

TonyGuyZ said:


> Is triangle kush a GGG strain?


Pretty sure no.


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 25, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> Has any grown out or knows someone who grew Strawberry Goji, Strawberry lotus, Terpenado, Dazzleberry, or Strawberry Milk? Looking for a strong sativa with good strawberry flavor
> 
> send me links pls


I have grown out two tepenados. Not very strawberry flavor but has some strawberryish nose. Kinda strawberry quik


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 25, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> I have grown out two tepenados. Not very strawberry flavor but has some strawberryish nose. Kinda strawberry quik


Good producer though, one leaned sativa with a ten minute takeoff to bliss.


----------



## TonyGuyZ (Apr 25, 2020)

Boosky said:


> True Mendo Purps is something special, that's for sure! I was lucky enough to have the pleasure of consuming all I wanted about 12 years ago. It was the main strain(and The White) that my first and only caregiver had. I say only caregiver because he taught me how to grow right before he went back to Cali. That man has no idea what he did for me! This hobby has taught me patience, humility, dedication, a soft touch, organization and too many more to list. Anyway, he had the real deal and knew what he was doing. Thank you Mike B. if your out there, I am still growing DANK with the help of your knowledge! Mendo Purps is a very special plant and recommend that everyone pick up any and all crosses of it if they can. It's that special!








Gage Green Group Seeds


Gage Green - Cannabis Seeds - Buy Online




bankofseeds.com







Gage green has a lot of mendo crosses!

Im lucky to have Mendo breath F3 in the stash x 2


----------



## TonyGuyZ (Apr 25, 2020)

Does Bhodi have any mendo crosses?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 25, 2020)

jp68 said:


> ran a CSI mendo x pck and wasn't impressed with it . Seems to be a wispy type plant and a bitch to trim from what I saw first hand and what I see with the crosses. Think the urkle produces better and it definetly has that grape candy flavor to it. Got some old money fron csi and its all grape candy with og and chem on the back end and she produces rock hard frosty nugs


IM going to run the mendo purp s1 , but obviously that’ll be nothing like a mendo x pck cross. Did bodhi do a mendo x Kashmir or mendo x lotus?


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Apr 25, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> Good producer though, one leaned sativa with a ten minute takeoff to bliss.


thats fine im gonna try and cross it with runtz, how would u describe the smell


----------



## TonyGuyZ (Apr 25, 2020)

Where is Bhodi based us or ?


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 25, 2020)

TonyGuyZ said:


> Is triangle kush a GGG strain?


TK is a legendary clone only that is said to be the direct mother of OG Kush. Definitely not GGG. It got its name in Florida.
These guys are big names in the popularity and proliferation of TK:





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com









Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com









Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com








TonyGuyZ said:


> Where is Bhodi based us or ?


He says where he is in this Pot Cast

__
https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast%2Fepisode-9-bodhi-of-bodhi-seeds-nierika-supernatural-selections


__
https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast%2Fbodhi-seeds


----------



## TonyGuyZ (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks great info... going to listen


----------



## hillbill (Apr 25, 2020)

J1 Hashplant freebie is extra good decent yields and changing but very intense aroma. Some Trainwreck as I remember it and fuel and grease. Can have a wonderful sour taste, drymouth “means you’re high when your mouth is dry.”

If you can find one, get a pack!

RECOMMEND


----------



## harris hawk (Apr 25, 2020)

just got done with GoJo Pupil ( Gojo OG x Star Pupil) great stuff !!!!!!!!!! Gojo = Bodhi and Star pupil = Mass Medical


----------



## hillbill (Apr 25, 2020)

Just put 6 Old Soul into flower tent. Wide leaf Indica dominant going to be compact bushes, considering no further training, they are topped and all @re healthy and homogeneous. Need some stretch, sure remind me of NL. Even pushing center blade of leaf over ones beside.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 25, 2020)

TonyGuyZ said:


> Gage Green Group Seeds
> 
> 
> Gage Green - Cannabis Seeds - Buy Online
> ...


Wish I could afford GGG, but I am po' folk. They are way out of my price range. Thanks for the info though, if I hit the lotto I will buy them. Lol.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 25, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Just put 6 Old Soul into flower tent. Wide leaf Indica dominant going to be compact bushes, considering no further training, they are topped and all @re healthy and homogeneous. Need some stretch, sure remind me of NL. Even pushing center blade of leaf over ones beside.


Interested to see your report on this one. Your speaking so highly of Soulmate was the reason I got it and was looking into Old Soul? Can't wait for your report, thanks for all the info you give on this site! Don't need pics with the description you give about strains, I can see it in my head. Thanks again!


----------



## TonyGuyZ (Apr 25, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Wish I could afford GGG, but I am po' folk. They are way out of my price range. Thanks for the info though, if I hit the lotto I will buy them. Lol.


Yeah i feel like they are a bit fucked up ine prices but thankfully they sell some half packs and ive found cheaper older packs some places also


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 25, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Wish I could afford GGG, but I am po' folk. They are way out of my price range. Thanks for the info though, if I hit the lotto I will buy them. Lol.




Here's me waiting for my half pack of ggg.


----------



## TonyGuyZ (Apr 25, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> View attachment 4545043
> 
> Here's me waiting for my half pack of ggg.


ahaha


----------



## lukio (Apr 25, 2020)

i think theres a new/different Bodhi interview on The Pot Cast Patreon page...?? im tempted to sign up and listen to more of B...


----------



## TonyGuyZ (Apr 25, 2020)

lukio said:


> i think theres a new/different Bodhi interview on The Pot Cast Patreon page...?? im tempted to sign up and listen to more of B...
> 
> View attachment 4545066


where is bhodi based?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 25, 2020)

lukio said:


> i think theres a new/different Bodhi interview on The Pot Cast Patreon page...?? im tempted to sign up and listen to more of B...
> 
> View attachment 4545066


You can see it’s from last month. I did the $5/month thing. He was more episodes. That shit is good for people like me who have no mentors and don’t live near anyone. Forums and podcasts. Lol. And lots of trial and error.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 25, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Interested to see your report on this one. Your speaking so highly of Soulmate was the reason I got it and was looking into Old Soul? Can't wait for your report, thanks for all the info you give on this site! Don't need pics with the description you give about strains, I can see it in my head. Thanks again!


Hoping for some nice aromas, almost ordered more Soulmate but am curious of a few others.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 25, 2020)

hillbill said:


> J1 Hashplant freebie is extra good decent yields and changing but very intense aroma. Some Trainwreck as I remember it and fuel and grease. Can have a wonderful sour taste, drymouth “means you’re high when your mouth is dry.”
> 
> If you can find one, get a pack!
> 
> RECOMMEND


I agree with you 100% bill! I have a half oz left or so in a jar, probably a year old now, and it is still awesome. Beautiful flavors, wonderful potency, an overall fantastic plant. Will be F2'ing this one at some point later this year.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 25, 2020)

Will get chucked on this hill also, or a cross.


----------



## lukio (Apr 25, 2020)

TonyGuyZ said:


> where is bhodi based?


states i think, dude. 


Leatherneck0311 said:


> You can see it’s from last month. I did the $5/month thing. He was more episodes. That shit is good for people like me who have no mentors and don’t live near anyone. Forums and podcasts. Lol. And lots of trial and error.


ah man im gonna have to give Patreon a go. like the idea of supporting the guys i enjoy, really like most of the interviews from The Potcast.


----------



## TonyGuyZ (Apr 25, 2020)

lukio said:


> states i think, dude.
> 
> ah man im gonna have to give Patreon a go. like the idea of supporting the guys i enjoy, really like most of the interviews from The Potcast.


Cheers


----------



## Rock.A.Roo (Apr 25, 2020)

Hey everyone!
1st post! Woohoo!
Question: I have a Soar and a Mountain Temple that are taking forever to finish and are taking up some much needed room!
Today started day 77 of flowering under a Timber 4VS (I think mine is only 400 watts? It has the black fins...), but they are just not ready to chop and I need that space!
Would there be any issues with putting them under a 192W, T-5 fixture to ride out their final days?
Thank you.


----------



## jp68 (Apr 25, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> IM going to run the mendo purp s1 , but obviously that’ll be nothing like a mendo x pck cross. Did bodhi do a mendo x Kashmir or mendo x lotus?


saw those but the old money has the grape flavor smell covered for me currently or id be looking into some of his mendo crosses


----------



## bythekasiz (Apr 25, 2020)

Rock.A.Roo said:


> Hey everyone!
> 1st post! Woohoo!
> Question: I have a Soar and a Mountain Temple that are taking forever to finish and are taking up some much needed room!
> Today started day 77 of flowering under a Timber 4VS (I think mine is only 400 watts? It has the black fins...), but they are just not ready to chop and I need that space!
> ...


Welcome and congrats on your first post. Sounds like a plan, just keep the light schedule the same. You shouldn’t have any problems.


----------



## Rock.A.Roo (Apr 25, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Welcome and congrats on your first post. Sounds like a plan, just keep the light schedule the same. You shouldn’t have any problems.


Good deal! That's what I was thinking, but wasn't too sure if it would stress them in their last week(s)... never had to do this before...


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 25, 2020)

TonyGuyZ said:


> Is triangle kush a GGG strain?


TK supposedly originated in FL and then made it to CA as a clone.....


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 25, 2020)

Triangle kush was invented by Barney’s farm.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 25, 2020)

Rock.A.Roo said:


> Hey everyone!
> 1st post! Woohoo!
> Question: I have a Soar and a Mountain Temple that are taking forever to finish and are taking up some much needed room!
> Today started day 77 of flowering under a Timber 4VS (I think mine is only 400 watts? It has the black fins...), but they are just not ready to chop and I need that space!
> ...


Congrats and welcome! You should be fine letting them ride out their final days under that. I am interested in Mountain Temple as I have some in veg now. Let us know what you find.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Apr 25, 2020)

johnnie twosheds said:


> I like relaxing  How about bloom times?


I run everything perpetual and don’t even bother with tracking flower times. With that said, it takes longer than average and is a very deceiving plant. It will look like a small yielder at first. Doesn’t quite “pop” and fill out with thick pistles like a lot of cookie and chem type plants. It starts small and progressively packs on mass until it’s coke bottle sized. It loves light, too. The more the better. All of it’s traits make me think it would do well outdoors too. Very mold/mildew resistant.


----------



## Rock.A.Roo (Apr 25, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Congrats and welcome! You should be fine letting them ride out their final days under that. I am interested in Mountain Temple as I have some in veg now. Let us know what you find.


Well, as for a quick grow report, they both got the same treatment.
From popping up out of the soil, they got an 8 week veg under 192 watts of T5's (6500k). I topped them twice and did a half-assed mainline. I kept them short...
After the veg, I stuck them under the 4VS and they've been there for 77 days! Soar probably bubble in height, MT not as much stretch! Soar is probably at 20" and MT is probably at 16"... neither were too too hungry... I have them in 5 gallon smart pots (the cloth ones) with soil... could (should) have top dressed them around week 7, but said screw it... definitely could have used it though!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Apr 25, 2020)

Rock.A.Roo said:


> Well, as for a quick grow report, they both got the same treatment.
> From popping up out of the soil, they got an 8 week veg under 192 watts of T5's (6500k). I topped them twice and did a half-assed mainline. I kept them short...
> After the veg, I stuck them under the 4VS and they've been there for 77 days! Soar probably bubble in height, MT not as much stretch! Soar is probably at 20" and MT is probably at 16"... neither were too too hungry... I have them in 5 gallon smart pots (the cloth ones) with soil... could (should) have top dressed them around week 7, but said screw it... definitely could have used it though!


How are you determining that they are not ready for chop? I ask because I have had some strains from Bodhi that never showed any trichome uniformity. Cherry lotus would just collapse under its own weight before turning cloudy/amber.

Your T5’s put out 4 times less light than your timber COB fixture so they definitely won’t help with overall production. Some plants like lower light near the end of the flower cycle so I don’t see how it could hurt.


----------



## Rock.A.Roo (Apr 25, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> How are you determining that they are not ready for chop? I ask because I have had some strains from Bodhi that never showed any trichome uniformity. Cherry lotus would just collapse under its own weight before turning cloudy/amber.
> 
> Your T5’s put out 4 times less light than your timber COB fixture so they definitely won’t help with overall production. Some plants like lower light near the end of the flower cycle so I don’t see how it could hurt.


The only thing I'm really going off of are the lowers... the tops could be done for some, but I want the lowers to catch up... they are fricken glistening! But they are still immature and I don't want to do a staggered harvest (I hang whole)...
The MT has weak branches so I spread those wings out a couple weeks ago! Lol!
Soar has pencils for branches... they aren't going anywhere!


----------



## growslut (Apr 25, 2020)

TonyGuyZ said:


> where is bhodi based?


Bodhi is based in the Santa Cruz area in Cali. 

Recently found great Time Bandit and Solo's Stash keepers


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 25, 2020)

Woo, tester report time!

Tester Report: Garfunkel



Popped all 10 seeds, ended up taking 5 females into flower. Between those 5, I had 2 tall stretchers, 2 mediums, and a short, squat plant that really stacked up.



Flower Time: Like most hashplant variants, none of these needed to go for an extended period of time. On the taller pheno’s, I chopped at day 58-60, with 95% cloudy 5% amber Trichomes. The mediums were taken at day 63-65 or so with the same coverage, and I let the short chunker go 70 days to about 10%+ amber. I am satisfied with my choices, and I think this plant has a rather large harvest window depending on growers personal preferences.



Stretch: As previously stated, I had 1 plant that stayed short and tight, 2 that about doubled in height, and 2 that went about 2.5 times in size. The spacing on the shorter pheno’s seemed to be a little more tight, where the taller ones had the same amount of nodes, but spread a little further apart.



Issues: I feel like I’m doing something wrong by how few issues I found with this plant. She prayed from day 1 of flower all the way to harvest. Did not show any signs of stress from either under or overfeeding. A breeze to grow, photogenic all steps of the way.



Yield: Possibly the only “issue” with this plant, thie yields are not really the biggest. Medium to Medium-high, depending on growers ability and conditions. The medium stretching plants were the biggest yielders, with the taller ones being the frostiest. However, the nugs this plant does yield are of the highest quality, some for the personal headstash for sure.



Aroma: While the plants were flowering they all had a sort of fruity garbage juice smell, like rotting strawberries and earthy hashy undertones. Now after a few weeks in the jar, the taller pheno’s are smelling more like savory pasteries, with some cheezy tones to them The shorter pheno’s were of rotting grapefruits and citrus. The big chunky short girl had very citrusy tones to her, less rotten and more fresh.




Taste/effects: With the taller, more savory pheno’s, the taste leans towards a spicy, hashy full bodied smoke, it lingers in the throat and lungs. The citrusy pheno’s taste like they smell, with a mouthcoating quality that sticks around. The effects of the spicy hash seem to come up more rapidly, with sedation felt almost immedietly upon exhale. Its citrus counterpart follows quickly, but doesnt have that punch that is felt as you release. Both very very stoney, narcotic smokes. You are not going to be doing much after, which is what I love in a hashplant cross.


Bag Appeal: All 5 plants look a little different, and to me they all look beautiful. Included is what I deem a standout but appropriate representation of what each plant provided, all covered in frosty trichomes and resin, very dense to the touch, with the savory pheno’s being almost rock hard. A smaller nug in the grinder provides way more smoke than it would seem. I will let you be the judge of how appealing they are to you.


Overall Impression: I luck out with testers somehow, because this was another treasure to have in the garden. Completely non fussy, just prayed the entire time, frosted early, gave off plenty of stink, grew quickly, and has that hashplant stone I’m after. I think the mom must have some vigor and fiest to her, she came through quite a bit. Hashplant dad has a tendency to dominate in the opinions of many whom I respect, and I agree with that. However, Dumpster was really able to shine in a variety of pheno’s. While she was not the largest provider, what was yielded was the highest quality headstash, and will be kept closely by. I think anybody looking for the same kind of dick in the dirt nighttime smokes would be more than pleased.



I am reallybigjesusfreak/dinopartychucks and I approve this tester report.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 25, 2020)

A group photo on day 20

Bottom right: a larger pheno of jamaican hashplant. Through veg it looked fairly consistent with other plants from the pack; it was just drawn on a slightly larger scale, if that makes sense.

Top Left: another go with the time bandit that I liked from the last run. Kind of a semisweet narcotic floral. You know that smell where you know you're just going to bed when you smoke? This is it.

Top right/bottom left: cosmic serpent clones from @The Mantis these plants started out lanky but they filled in really well. Definitely a plant that feels like it would be better suited on a net.


Got all of those temple x strawberry milks in dirt too; so those should be off to the races in a few days as well.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 26, 2020)

jp68 said:


> ran a CSI mendo x pck and wasn't impressed with it . Seems to be a wispy type plant and a bitch to trim from what I saw first hand and what I see with the crosses. Think the urkle produces better and it definetly has that grape candy flavor to it. Got some old money fron csi and its all grape candy with og and chem on the back end and she produces rock hard frosty nugs


PCK dominates everything it touches to the extreme. All his pck work was trash. Awful plant to use for breeding with 0 flavor, yield, or good smell. Looks neat that is it. Mendo is sweeter than urkle and his mendo s1 crosses are the sweetest. Try the s1's or multitude of other crosses. Anything but the pck line.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 26, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I run everything perpetual and don’t even bother with tracking flower times. With that said, it takes longer than average and is a very deceiving plant. It will look like a small yielder at first. Doesn’t quite “pop” and fill out with thick pistles like a lot of cookie and chem type plants. It starts small and progressively packs on mass until it’s coke bottle sized. It loves light, too. The more the better. All of it’s traits make me think it would do well outdoors too. Very mold/mildew resistant.


Thanks for the useful info AB


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 26, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Woo, tester report time!
> 
> Tester Report: Garfunkle
> 
> ...


Excellent report and beautiful pics


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 26, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> PCK dominates everything it touches to the extreme. All his pck work was trash. Awful plant to use for breeding with 0 flavor, yield, or good smell. Looks neat that is it. Mendo is sweeter than urkle and his mendo s1 crosses are the sweetest. Try the s1's or multitude of other crosses. Anything but the pck line.


I agree it's garbage.
Everything crossed to the PCK smells and tastes like it.
I hate it. Reminds me of neem and citronella bug spray.
I made some crosses to it and all the progeny stank like it too.
His Mendo Purp crosses are Sweet as can be.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 26, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Woo, tester report time!
> 
> Tester Report: Garfunkle
> 
> ...


Awesome report dude. Can’t wait to hear whatever next one you got.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 26, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Woo, tester report time!
> 
> Tester Report: Garfunkle
> 
> ...



Damn that looks like a strain I could get to know! Very nice job! Great shots as well!

Happy growing!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 26, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Awesome report dude. Can’t wait to hear whatever next one you got.


Thank you. It will be Yager Hashplant here in the next couple of days.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Apr 26, 2020)

garfunkle with the double sprout


----------



## theaznal (Apr 26, 2020)

johnnie twosheds said:


> Any idea if the Mendo Breath from Thug Pug has any similarities with the true Mendo Purps? People seem to rate his stuff quite highly.


I crossed Bodhi's Love Triangle with ThugPugs Peanut Butter Breath ( Do-si-dos x Mendo Breath ) and about 1/2 the plants have crazy flavors, that I get in nearly all the Thug Pug gear that was made with that Mendo Breath male. I call it the Mendo funk.


----------



## theaznal (Apr 26, 2020)

harris hawk said:


> just got done with GoJo Pupil ( Gojo OG x Star Pupil) great stuff !!!!!!!!!! Gojo = Bodhi and Star pupil = Mass Medical


Man... I have run 3 of those indoor now, and they look amazing, unique tart berry smells... but each one herm'd hard with big balls early in flower.


----------



## theaznal (Apr 26, 2020)

New to this thread, I say hello !

Just picked up: 
Mango HP 
Mango Lotus ( most excited about these)
Pillow Book 
Lazy Lightning ( Headband lf x 88g13)
Mindfullness (2nd most excited)


----------



## kroc (Apr 26, 2020)

stash is a bit low, sitting here smoking SSDD roaches over actual nug (bruce banger, just doesnt have that punch) because its that much better


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 26, 2020)

Stinky Unicorn Female. I’m excited for this one as I have never had either parents in flower form. (Skywalkerog or purple unicorn). I also have a Hells Angels OG x SSDD. So those are my two bodhi girls in Veg right now. The rest is Strayfox and CSI. Going to add more variety of breeders and more bodhi strains. Enjoy your Sunday hope your weather is nice and you get your hands in the soil or whatever. Be free. Peace!


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 26, 2020)

theaznal said:


> Man... I have run 3 of those indoor now, and they look amazing, unique tart berry smells... but each one herm'd hard with big balls early in flower.


Mine had a good head buzz but also we’re also filled with seeds from who tf knows?? I’m glad those seed are gone. However I am willing to try MassMed again.


----------



## TackYouCack! (Apr 26, 2020)

In fairness to MMS I'm almost certain those Goji Pupil packs were recommended as outdoor freebies due to a high indoor herm rate?? I had one dud, one intersex and of course that one I wish I had taken a cut of. Still plan on grabbing some of his gear at some point. 

Can anyone help me with my Bodhi timeline? When was the last time Strange Brew was restocked? Looks like 2018 from what I read but figured someone here might have a more definite answer.


----------



## theaznal (Apr 26, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Mine had a good head buzz but also we’re also filled with seeds from who tf knows?? I’m glad those seed are gone. However I am willing to try MassMed again.


I think he gave them out as freebies ( because I have two full packs) and on the outside it says "For Outdoor use. Indoor these will express herm tenancies 25%of the time". He's even posted on his IG page saying "You guys got BALLS growing these indoor. No for real you got balls". HAHA !


----------



## jp68 (Apr 26, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> PCK dominates everything it touches to the extreme. All his pck work was trash. Awful plant to use for breeding with 0 flavor, yield, or good smell. Looks neat that is it. Mendo is sweeter than urkle and his mendo s1 crosses are the sweetest. Try the s1's or multitude of other crosses. Anything but the pck line.


He threw me extras in a pack and got like 8 girls but it was lackluster. Im sure the mendo has its merits but I threw in the towel . As mentioned earlier I have an urkle leaning old money that has a candy grape funk so I moved on


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 26, 2020)

TackYouCack! said:


> Can anyone help me with my Bodhi timeline? When was the last time Strange Brew was restocked? Looks like 2018 from what I read but figured someone here might have a more definite answer.


GLG had a few up as freebies a few days ago. Some packs trickled out as freebies last summer too. 

I dont think we will ever really know if this or that is the last restock of something; ssdd is another example of a strain that's supposedly sold out but a pack keeps popping up here and there. 

Only thing we know for sure is that the snow lotus male was removed from the rotation years ago (2014? 2017?)


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 26, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> GLG had a few up as freebies a few days ago. Some packs trickled out as freebies last summer too.
> 
> I dont think we will ever really know if this or that is the last restock of something; ssdd is another example of a strain that's supposedly sold out but a pack keeps popping up here and there.
> 
> Only thing we know for sure is that the snow lotus male was removed from the rotation years ago (2014?)


I've been waiting to see Strange Brew come back and I didn't see it. Dang it!


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 26, 2020)

JrCaps said:


> Anyone grown this out? Deep Line Alchemy 7


I did over this winter. Starting 2 seeds and ended up with 1 female. Very vigorous plant, until I fucked her up but that's on me.
I'm actually about to spin one up with DLA7, need something to help me relax. Bit of harsh on lungs, but has good aroma/flavor.
Little while back, I was rolling one up with this stuff and my in-law thought there might be a skunk in the basement 

There's a thread I made, less the veg stage. Some pics can be seen also


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 26, 2020)

Is it just me or is thunder wookie freaking immposible to clone!? Frustrated


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 26, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Mine had a good head buzz but also we’re also filled with seeds from who tf knows?? I’m glad those seed are gone. However I am willing to try MassMed again.


I fancied giving MMS a go, and only yesterday I had a pack of Praying Mantis and Turbulent Juice delivered. I got them from a UK seedbank.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey everybody been awhile since I posted in here.

Firstly I wanna give a huge shoutout to @MojoRizing for his generosity towards everyone in the community. I know he was banned from here but I hope he checks in from time to time....anyway cheers to you sir 

Dank Zappa preservation run is underway mojo

Smells are fairly consistent good mix of rubber bands pepper and hand soap.
Day 24

Yo mama in veg f2 run will coming up in the summer

stay safe and positive bodhi peeps


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 26, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I've been waiting to see Strange Brew come back and I didn't see it. Dang it!


I don't think you'll see the Strange Brew coming back you may have to expand your search.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 26, 2020)

torontoke said:


> Hey everybody been awhile since I posted in here.
> 
> Firstly I wanna give a huge shoutout to @MojoRizing for his generosity towards everyone in the community. I know he was banned from here but I hope he checks in from time to time....anyway cheers to you sir
> 
> ...


Hey Toronto Toke! Did you upgrade your lights? Really nice coverage you have there plants seem to love it.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 26, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Hey Toronto Toke! Did you upgrade your lights? Really nice coverage you have there plants seem to love it.


I’m running a few diy rigs with the 4’ eb gen 2 strips and I’ve been more then happy with them.
Considered out dated to those on the cutting edge but to me they’ve been a game changer.
This is my second run with them in that tent and so far so good

here’s a more cowbell x lucky charms f2 to keep it bodhi related


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 26, 2020)

torontoke said:


> I’m running a few diy rigs with the 4’ eb gen 2 strips and I’ve been more then happy with them.
> Considered out dated to those on the cutting edge but to me they’ve been a game changer.
> This is my second run with them in that tent and so far so good
> 
> here’s a more cowbell x lucky charms f2 to keep it bodhi relatedView attachment 4546700


I wouldn't say those are outdated or obsolete strips those will be kicking strong for the next 4 years. I went DIY SolStrips but there's lots of choices out there for LEDs.

Keeping it Bodhi a picture of my GG4 x Super Silver Yo Mama at 34 days 


Also keeping Bodhi Space Monkey


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 26, 2020)

In the pic its prob deciving but I'll tell ya. My stalks have been getting bigger and bigger. Clone and seed. This gal here is a monster inside. Feeling like I'll be seeing bark soon. Day 20 or so, flipped on 6th. Wider than a bic. Also been buried minimum 3" since flip (compost/ammendments mix) 3" down its prob considerably bigger. Very happy with how most strains react to my bed. The o es that dig it really shine soon as they hit it and have room. 

Here is also a random pic of a apollo 11 pheno that kills it! Frost setting in early on her and also my ogkb more cowbell looking like salt sprinkled on them! As excited as I am my recent jbc order has me saying hurry up! Alpen glow (dynasty), peach hp, rolling thunder, strawberry milk f2, lucky god, cosmic serpent, shaved monkey (exotic freebie) and more bodhi etc! All on the back burner. The Alpenglow and peach hp have a spot in veg asap I know that! Very excited about some in flower and even more on the seed! Hope you all got what the doctor ordered as well! Very early still in bloom around day 30 or so it really starts coming in lol. Still fun to share!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 26, 2020)

For the hell of it a shot of the 4x4 bed today!

Happy girls all praying!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 26, 2020)

torontoke said:


> I’m running a few diy rigs with the 4’ eb gen 2 strips and I’ve been more then happy with them.
> Considered out dated to those on the cutting edge but to me they’ve been a game changer.
> This is my second run with them in that tent and so far so good
> 
> here’s a more cowbell x lucky charms f2 to keep it bodhi relatedView attachment 4546700


where did you get those strips at? I cannot find them in stock aaannyyyyywheeerrreee.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 26, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> where did you get those strips at? I cannot find them in stock aaannyyyyywheeerrreee.


I ordered them from digi key they were out of stock but they get stock fairly often.
Give them a call to double check and they will let you know lead time if nothing else
The full build specs and parts lists are all on ledgardener.com if anyone else is interested 

dank Sinatra f2


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 26, 2020)

In case anyone is still looking for Black Light Fantasy, Garfunkel, or Peach Hashplant, Breeders Direct Seed Bank posted a small restock this afternoon. The also got a restock of the Purple Unicorn, but that’s sold out again.


----------



## Coalcat (Apr 26, 2020)

torontoke said:


> I ordered them from digi key they were out of stock but they get stock fairly often.
> Give them a call to double check and they will let you know lead time if nothing else
> The full build specs and parts lists are all on ledgardener.com if anyone else is interested
> dank Sinatra f2View attachment 4546878


 Yea I just built an eb 4’ strip light. Made a 16” with 8 and 32” with 16. Running each Strip at 700ma. Slightly warm to the touch they are awesome.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 26, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> In case anyone is still looking for Black Light Fantasy, Garfunkel, or Peach Hashplant, Breeders Direct Seed Bank posted a small restock this afternoon. The also got a restock of the Purple Unicorn, but that’s sold out again.


Peach HP is the only one I was chasing. Thank you @jdoorn14 I owe you one!


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 26, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Peach HP is the only one I was chasing. Thank you @jdoorn14 I owe you one!


I may order another pack. I think this will be a fun one.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 26, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I may order another pack. I think this will be a fun one.


slow grower but headstash quality.


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 26, 2020)

torontoke said:


> I’m running a few diy rigs with the 4’ eb gen 2 strips and I’ve been more then happy with them.
> Considered out dated to those on the cutting edge but to me they’ve been a game changer.
> This is my second run with them in that tent and so far so good
> 
> here’s a more cowbell x lucky charms f2 to keep it bodhi relatedView attachment 4546700


I have my veg fixture using 3500k and 4000k EB's gen 2 and they seem to be the best lights I have had and they are dirt cheap!


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 26, 2020)

Some of the TK x Iraq I am enjoying this evening. Have a great week!


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 27, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> Yea I just built an eb 4’ strip light. Made a 16” with 8 and 32” with 16. Running each Strip at 700ma. Slightly warm to the touch they are awesome.
> View attachment 4546898View attachment 4546899View attachment 4546900


Very inspiring. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 27, 2020)

Have a great day. Whether you have good weather or not. Stay productive and turn off the fear machine.woke up to Bodhi orange sunshine seed sprouted today and a nice sunshine outside my window. Peace homies !


----------



## northcoastweednerd (Apr 27, 2020)

(2017)TK X Dragons Blood f2 , popped two seeds, 1 male , 1 female. and she was sure a beast. great structure, amazing gassy og smell. the dragonsblood seemed to very much in the backround. no disernable traits other than og. yield was not all that great. but thats partly due to my novice capabilities. I decided to post this because it was a great photo I found digging through my camera roll 


(2017) another shot of the alcapulco gold ( in a 10 gal) all phenos i had exhibited a very similar structure, all had a very herbal spicy lemon peel esque terp profile. very aromatic. there was one standalone pheno which had a very pronounced strawberry, honey and cough syrup smell. very unique. i did f2 the alcapulco gold. with a male almost as tall as this female pictured on accident. its preflowers dropped pollen very very early. one thing i loved about this plant is that caterpillars never fucked with it. cause it was so lanky and airy. but because of those traits it made it undesirable to smoke. some of the pollen from the male drifted over and hit the TKxDB f2 pictured above. 

i apolagize for the lack of new content. however im on a hiatus from growing and smoking for another 3 years.

also for reference the fence is around 7.5 feet tall, the plant is about 9


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 27, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Have a great day. Whether you have good weather or not. Stay productive and turn off the fear machine.woke up to Bodhi orange sunshine seed sprouted today and a nice sunshine outside my window. Peace homies !


Orange Sunshine is amazing bud that is dripping with frost and overloaded with terps, easy to grow and clone and reeks to high hell. Still have a keeper in the tent.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 27, 2020)

torontoke said:


> I’m running a few diy rigs with the 4’ eb gen 2 strips and I’ve been more then happy with them.
> Considered out dated to those on the cutting edge but to me they’ve been a game changer.
> This is my second run with them in that tent and so far so good
> 
> here’s a more cowbell x lucky charms f2 to keep it bodhi relatedView attachment 4546700


Hey buddy, good to see you around. That is a gorgeous bud and pic


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 27, 2020)

torontoke said:


> I ordered them from digi key they were out of stock but they get stock fairly often.
> Give them a call to double check and they will let you know lead time if nothing else
> The full build specs and parts lists are all on ledgardener.com if anyone else is interested
> 
> dank Sinatra f2View attachment 4546878


Nice!
The 6 Dank Sinatra F2's that i've got going are all looking good. Should be sexing them in the the next couple of weeks. Looking forward to these!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Apr 27, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Is it just me or is thunder wookie freaking immposible to clone!? Frustrated


What cloning method?


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 27, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> What cloning method?


I have tried many different methods so far all have ended in failure


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Apr 27, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> I have tried many different methods so far all have ended in failure


Have you tried aero with Hormex, Clonex, fully nuted/sterilized res, and a cycle timer to keep temps below 70? I haven’t ever had a cloning failure with that method.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Apr 27, 2020)

Can anyone tell me what to expect from More Cowbell? I have 4 of each the forum and OGKB remix going for my outdoor grow this year. I have tried doing a search but I'm getting references from the Saturday Night skit instead of the Bodhi strain.


----------



## mindriot (Apr 27, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> Can anyone tell me what to expect from More Cowbell? I have 4 of each the forum and OGKB remix going for my outdoor grow this year. I have tried doing a search but I'm getting references from the Saturday Night skit instead of the Bodhi strain.


 I ran 5 of the forum indoors. they were all medium height with somewhat wide node spacing, typical OG type buds. Not a great yielder, and the male hashplant definitely dominates. No herm/pest/mold issues, grow was a breeze. Maybe someone can chime in about growing it outdoors.. I would imagine it would yield much better. I really enjoyed this one.


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 27, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> Yea I just built an eb 4’ strip light. Made a 16” with 8 and 32” with 16. Running each Strip at 700ma. Slightly warm to the touch they are awesome.
> View attachment 4546898View attachment 4546899View attachment 4546900


Wow just bare like that? They don't sag at all when hung up?


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 27, 2020)

Hey anyone have any info or pics I can dig up on cherry lotus on this thread. My friend of a friends has cuts I can get. Wanted to check em out first.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 27, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> Can anyone tell me what to expect from More Cowbell? I have 4 of each the forum and OGKB remix going for my outdoor grow this year. I have tried doing a search but I'm getting references from the Saturday Night skit instead of the Bodhi strain.


 I got 2 pheno of the ogkb going now. Bout day 20 and frost pouring on quick. Cant say much more other than one more hybrid but indica dom. Other is very indica dom. Look full indica. Not much help. They have been easy going though. Not needing tons of special treatment etc. Both in coots mix with some mods, in 15 gallon los GR pots (love these).


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 27, 2020)

Heavenly Hashplant


----------



## Qube (Apr 27, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> Heavenly Hashplant
> View attachment 4547502


How was the grow and smoke on the Heavenly Hashplant? I have some HH going right now that I'm waiting to show sex still at about 4-5 weeks old.


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 27, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> I have tried many different methods so far all have ended in failure


I do aero clones, and also right into rapid rooters after dipped in Olivia's cloning solution. Just depends upon whether my cloners are full or not. Simplest way to not fuck up clones for me is into the rapid rooters, in a dome in 70deg temp with heat mat. Fastest way for me is in aero clones, no dome, 70 deg temp rez, switched every 3 days with sterile water.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 27, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> I do aero clones, and also right into rapid rooters after dipped in Olivia's cloning solution. Just depends upon whether my cloners are full or not. Simplest way to. Ot fuck up clones for me is into the rapid rooters, in a dome in 70deg temp with heat mat. Fastest way for me is in aero clones, no dome, 70 deg temp rez, switched every 3 days with sterile water.



I have had few strains that seem to not want to root. Having said that they ALWAYS do given the conditions are correct. I'm old school... I have aero,dwc etc. They work but.... RR w/dome, heat mat and I always put 1/2 to 1" water in bottom of tray (2) 16oz bottles or so. Give cubes just water and little em1 every 4 or 5 days. Clone x or aloe vera before going to RR. Always good results but have had the occasional 21-24 day strain. If you are giving up prior to this... they may not quite be there yet.. jmo and experience! I learned this over many "fuc#### junk wont root" and to the trash it went. Then next run became lazy getting potted up to solos and low and behold there were roots! Some cuts just suck! I agree with @GreenTools. The old way is the best with hard to root cuts but some master aero as well. Jmo.

Happy growing!


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 27, 2020)

Qube said:


> How was the grow and smoke on the Heavenly Hashplant? I have some HH going right now that I'm waiting to show sex still at about 4-5 weeks old.


I had deficiency problems, probably due to underfeeding. Then she started to throw nanners early-mid flower but I decided to pluck them off as she finished. Cured for about a month now, not very pungent in the jar, nice kush/earthy smell upon grinding. Hashy/Perfumy on exhale. I use it for sedating purposes. If I'm feeling off, I'm rolling HHP.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 27, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> Can anyone tell me what to expect from More Cowbell? I have 4 of each the forum and OGKB remix going for my outdoor grow this year. I have tried doing a search but I'm getting references from the Saturday Night skit instead of the Bodhi strain.


Last two OGKB More Cowbell remix I pulled were frosty and tasty, like a floral Girl Scout Cookie with musky backend. Potent and puts me to dreamland, then to bed. Good yield also for a GSC cross. Easy to grow with no special needs, both took at 77 days if I remember right. I imagine it would kill it outdoors. I have had better luck(yield wise)with the Forum cut than the OGKB cut but this particular cross I was happy with the yield. Haven't grown the original More Cowbell so can't compare the two. Hope this helps, Boo.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 27, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> I had deficiency problems, probably due to underfeeding. Then she started to throw nanners early-mid flower but I decided to pluck them off as she finished. Cured for about a month now, not very pungent in the jar, nice kush/earthy smell upon grinding. Hashy/Perfumy on exhale. I use it for sedating purposes. If I'm feeling off, I'm rolling HHP.


That's exactly what we use it for also. Great bedtime smoke! Still looking for a real representative of Pre-98 Bubba(I know this is the Katsu cut)but got a couple close to it. Should probably F2 it if I really want to find a better one. Pre-98 Bubba is the only clone that I would purchase if I came across it. My wife says it is the best for menstrual cramps, in case anyone has a girl that is suffering from them. She swears by it and that was my reasoning when I purchased two packs of the Heavenly Hashplant. If anyone has a line on the Pre-98 Bubba cut in Colorado please let me know, thanks, my wife would love it.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 27, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> I do aero clones, and also right into rapid rooters after dipped in Olivia's cloning solution. Just depends upon whether my cloners are full or not. Simplest way to not fuck up clones for me is into the rapid rooters, in a dome in 70deg temp with heat mat. Fastest way for me is in aero clones, no dome, 70 deg temp rez, switched every 3 days with sterile water.


Rapid rooters are great for cloning and have found that Root Riot cubes work awesome for popping seeds. Had 100% germ rate this last time with some older seeds even! I must say that I do keep my seeds at 42 degrees in a fridge with rice and silica packs so I think that helps. They keep popping so I'm gonna stay the course! I'm going to try cloning in the Root Riot plugs this time and I'll report back.


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 27, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Rapid rooters are great for cloning and have found that Root Riot cubes work awesome for popping seeds. Had 100% germ rate this last time with some older seeds even! I must say that I do keep my seeds at 42 degrees in a fridge with rice and silica packs so I think that helps. They keep popping so I'm gonna stay the course! I'm going to try cloning in the Root Riot plugs this time and I'll report back.


I do keep all of my seeds refrigerated....have 3 fridges due to brewing beer ,but w/e....I also tumble them in a lined bottle of 220 grit sandpaper for 30 seconds for peace of mind.....


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 27, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> It looks like I might've reached the point of satisfaction with my bodhi indica collection... Its a strange feeling looking through GLG and JBCs catalogs and not seeing anything that really grabs my attention like it used to. Perhaps when new drops come out and I find something good I might pick it up, but Im so deep in bodhi seeds I don't know if ill be able to pop all of em in my lifetime!


I haven't counted since just over a year ago but I had 500+ Bodhi packs then and I have acquired maybe 200+/- more but have also given away/donated 25-30 packs in that same time period and traded away at least 25+/- packs. There is no way in hell I would ever be able to pop what I have but I think of it like a chef in the kitchen... You need to know when you open the spice cabinet that you have the spice you need for the dish you are preparing. Its better to have a pack and not need it than to need a pack and not have it. Plus I have plenty of friends and family that will eventually inherit what I have accumulated when I'm gone and that right there makes it all worth it. Spreading the love one pack at a time. Yes I'm pretty baked haha been really digging a certain pheno of GG4 x SSDD F3 that is almost gone... I have nightmares that involve empty Ball jars and crusty Boveda's  sorry for the ramble.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 28, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I haven't counted since just over a year ago but I had 500+ Bodhi packs then and I have acquired maybe 200+/- more but have also given away/donated 25-30 packs in that same time period and traded away at least 25+/- packs. There is no way in hell I would ever be able to pop what I have but I think of it like a chef in the kitchen... You need to know when you open the spice cabinet that you have the spice you need for the dish you are preparing. Its better to have a pack and not need it than to need a pack and not have it. Plus I have plenty of friends and family that will eventually inherit what I have accumulated when I'm gone and that right there makes it all worth it. Spreading the love one pack at a time. Yes I'm pretty baked haha been really digging a certain pheno of GG4 x SSDD F3 that is almost gone... I have nightmares that involve empty Ball jars and crusty Boveda's  sorry for the ramble.


Seeds are like guns and condoms in that sense...better to have them and not need them, than to need them and not have them.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi I have a couple of sunshine daydream females halfway through flowering. 1 smells like sherbet and mangos the other smells like pure sativa. Reminds me of the smell I got from growing ghost train haze 1. Anyone had ssdd that have smelled like this.


----------



## Craigson (Apr 28, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I haven't counted since just over a year ago but I had 500+ Bodhi packs then and I have acquired maybe 200+/- more but have also given away/donated 25-30 packs in that same time period and traded away at least 25+/- packs. There is no way in hell I would ever be able to pop what I have but I think of it like a chef in the kitchen... You need to know when you open the spice cabinet that you have the spice you need for the dish you are preparing. Its better to have a pack and not need it than to need a pack and not have it. Plus I have plenty of friends and family that will eventually inherit what I have accumulated when I'm gone and that right there makes it all worth it. Spreading the love one pack at a time. Yes I'm pretty baked haha been really digging a certain pheno of GG4 x SSDD F3 that is almost gone... I have nightmares that involve empty Ball jars and crusty Boveda's  sorry for the ramble.


Most of the seeds will be bunk by the time you pass them on no?
Yes I know ppl get very old seeds to sprout sure, but with every day that passes your seed collection dies a little.
Im in a similar boat, figure why sit on these and let em rot away. Im trying to f2 as many as possible and pass to others to do the same now. 
happy growing


----------



## YardG (Apr 28, 2020)

I did a quick summing of the seeds I have currently (not counting anything that hasn't arrived), when I got over 300 I realized I'm set for a loooong time. Most of them were purchased after last year's outdoor season, so that buys me some time (I do have one remaining 12 pack I bought ~15 years ago, other seeds from the same time period have popped when I tried them in the last few years - Gonna need to F2 that old pack soon).

In the end I suppose how reasonable a collection is depends on how many seeds you pop per year.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Apr 28, 2020)

bobqp said:


> Hi I have a couple of sunshine daydream females halfway through flowering. 1 smells like sherbet and mangos the other smells like pure sativa. Reminds me of the smell I got from growing ghost train haze 1. Anyone had ssdd that have smelled like this.



Not too sure where some of you pick up these explanations of stank, but the ssdd definitely has some unique terps unlike anything else - it is an excellent strain, and a most worthy breeding partner, if you ask me


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Apr 28, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> From a post on the Nierika IG
> "kasmir azad is from barefrog, its the same line i use in my kashmir crosses, its one of the best himalayan breeding plants i have ever come accross, its a perfect intersection of high mountain nld and high plains bld, azad is the disputed territory between india and pakistan in kashmir. i call it the 3 p's for aroma.... pine, pickle, and pink bubble gum.... theres hash and herbs de provance too.... but most phenos fall in one of the 3 catagories.. incredibly grow friendly indoors, covered in frost, with a deep body hum and heady mind space. it is a crown jewel if you like asian mountain heirlooms..."-Bodhi
> 
> Someone correct me but I think the Kashmir 22 is the one Bodhi hand selected to work with?
> ...


----------



## nsguerilla (Apr 28, 2020)

Psyphish said:


> Guys, both of my SSDD plants turned out to be crap. Really frosty with offensive, penetrating, sharp smell that refuses to stay in the mason jars, but the high is soooo shitty. Glues your eyes shut and gives you uncomfortable physical feelings, muddies your thoughts too. I'll probably run all of it through bubble bags, since the scissor hash had a typical chill hash stone.
> 
> I probably won't run any more bodhi seeds since I don't have space to do more pheno hunts.


Looking to get rid of any of your Bodhi stock? I'd give them a loving home


----------



## Boosky (Apr 28, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> It looks like I might've reached the point of satisfaction with my bodhi indica collection... Its a strange feeling looking through GLG and JBCs catalogs and not seeing anything that really grabs my attention like it used to. Perhaps when new drops come out and I find something good I might pick it up, but Im so deep in bodhi seeds I don't know if ill be able to pop all of em in my lifetime!


I know I have more than I can pop in a lifetime and I think it has started me being more generous with my transactions. Not as generous as Copa, but generous none the less. It feels good giving back to the community that I have so loved for 30+ years. It has also allowed me to collect some of the older ones that are not available anymore or were limited release. Should have some final Hashplant 4 and couple @CopaGenetics strain pics in the next week or so. Saw a couple amber on one that I checked this morning.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 28, 2020)

Ive been running into a lot of seedling runts lately, you know two inch plants that dont grow...I start to scratch my head and wonder if its my fault...Anyone else run into tiny runts?


----------



## YardG (Apr 28, 2020)

I have a tiny runt Bog Sour Grape that seems determined to remain a runt. Anything else that was slow to shed its shell has done a decent job making up for their slow starts.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 28, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Ive been running into a lot of seedling runts lately, you know two inch plants that dont grow...I start to scratch my head and wonder if its my fault...Anyone else run into tiny runts?


Ive seen that with a lot of stuff the has cookies in it. Tiny runt muntant plants. Some are ogkb phenos, some are just runts.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ive seen that with a lot of stuff the has cookies in it. Tiny runt muntant plants. Some are ogkb phenos, some are just runts.


So that's not fun to run across. Thanks for sharing. I'll adjust my plans on numbers to start when I run a gifted GSC cross I got.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 28, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Ive been running into a lot of seedling runts lately, you know two inch plants that dont grow...I start to scratch my head and wonder if its my fault...Anyone else run into tiny runts?


I've not run many Bodhi seeds yet, but I've not had the runt issue with them. I'm a bit abusive to sprouts when I put them to soil, so I get some ugly starts sometimes anyway. I've been getting better, but there's room for improvement still.
I do have an ugly runt LBF f2 from Bad Dawg, but I'm sure it's on me.
The 1 Jungle Spice I have was slow to start, but is with the group now...though I suspect it's a male.


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 28, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I've not run many Bodhi seeds yet, but I've not had the runt issue with them. I'm a bit abusive to sprouts when I put them to soil, so I get some ugly starts sometimes anyway. I've been getting better, but there's room for improvement still.
> I do have an ugly runt LBF f2 from Bad Dawg, but I'm sure it's on me.
> The 1 Jungle Spice I have was slow to start, but is with the group now...though I suspect it's a male.


I have noticed that they occur in space monkey at about 1 in 20 or so. I worked on a legal farm in the triangle. We popped approx 156 or so, and got 6-7. A few in the Guava Wookies but at a lower rate. My guess is it is a recessive trait in the wookie 15 father. I saw it in a coupleof other wookie crosses as well.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 28, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> So that's not fun to run across. Thanks for sharing. I'll adjust my plans on numbers to start when I run a gifted GSC cross I got.


I wouldn't say it happens alot. They try to breed out those traits but it does happen. I popped a bunch of thug pug and only one strain- thugs breath had a few runts that I culled off. Also some of the ogkb pheno (you can tell them by the duckfoot fans) can produce fire bud even though they are very slow in veg.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 28, 2020)

Also- ive noticed some of the runts can bounce back one you get past a month or so and transplant into a bigger container


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 28, 2020)

I did not have that experience with any of the runts. I am not dogging the genetics, i love bodhi's gear and have popped 1000's of seeds across numerous crosses and 8 different wookie crosses. I am simply stating my personal experience with this particular father.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 28, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Seeds are like guns and condoms in that sense...better to have them and not need them, than to need them and not have them.


there was a gun store owner in indy that had that mantra. he also used to say " i dont want to make any money, i just love selling guns..."

to keep it bodhi related, i have throughly enjoyed the posts by all, even the spats. i don't know of another forum that has such gratitude & freely shared knowledge amongst its posters. this past holiday feeling uninspired to celebrate, i only picked up 1 pack of beans, hopefully peach hashplant will be something special to remember about the first third of 2020 instead of the current state of affairs in the world. to all the great growers continue on, be it a 2x2 in a closet or a field of flowers with 10,000gallon water tanks, keep searching for kind bud.


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 28, 2020)

Has anyone run the lemon wookie v2? I am curious about some specifics, like bud density and phenos.


----------



## disco pilgrim (Apr 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Also- ive noticed some of the runts can bounce back one you get past a month or so and transplant into a bigger container


I just had this happen also. I was about ready to cull and decided to wait a couple more days. The runt took off and is almost the same size as the others that were popped at the same time


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 28, 2020)

Pinball Wizard here at 55 days. One pheno the taste of the smoke was like pinot noir. Pretty cool. These girls all stretch 2x at least. Nice mix of the ssh and the sweet wookie together. Never ever had a runt with Bodhi gear that I can remember.


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 28, 2020)

Even with the ocasional runt, all the wookie 15 lines I have grown were stìll tremendous. It is an exceptional father and brings alot to be desired to the mix. Outdoors they get big. Very big. Especially when old wookie dominates.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 28, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> I did not have that experience with any of the runts. I am not dogging the genetics, i love bodhi's gear and have popped 1000's of seeds across numerous crosses and 8 different wookie crosses. I am simply stating my personal experience with this particular father.


Ya I hear ya, I killed off a few runts this run, just didn't have the patience. I have to keep things moving...even if they bounce back they can still be somewhat sluggish in veg.


----------



## Coalcat (Apr 28, 2020)

I see 9 tiny seedlings looking alike and one runt or oddball I get excited for the oddball. The 9 are most likely going to be somewhat similar but I KNOW the oddball is gonna be different. More than once it’s been the best plant of the bunch. I had a keeper “runt” for years. Drives me crazy when people cull plants without giving them a chance. If I HAD to cull a plant (for space reasons) it would be one that looked identical to another one.


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 28, 2020)

My runt Divine Intervention (congo x kashmir x wookie) was my better pheno. quality > quantity


----------



## Boosky (Apr 28, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> I see 9 tiny seedlings looking alike and one runt or oddball I get excited for the oddball. The 9 are most likely going to be somewhat similar but I KNOW the oddball is gonna be different. More than once it’s been the best plant of the bunch. I had a keeper “runt” for years. Drives me crazy when people cull plants without giving them a chance. If I HAD to cull a plant (for space reasons) it would be one that looked identical to another one.


I hear ya, I have a Grandmas Hashplant that is 4 months old and is only about 10 inches tall. It is a bush and I hope to take cuts of it and those will stretch enough for me to flower. We will see, sometimes it works out, sometimes it doesn't. I like oddballs, probably because I am one, just like most of us on here! Lol.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 28, 2020)

Well some good with the bad I suppose... my massive stalk took a toll during a SMALL tie down lol...(the women did it)! Been such a rugged plant I taped her up and chopped the top 8-10" out of tops as to not deal with it anymore. Should have done this 4 weeks ago... but wtf right. Cant win every battle... for a 2" split at topping site, it has no sag far as I can tell. Maybe leaves are straight for once and not straight up.. pray for me! Also stripped more low junk out as to only stress it once. I think she will be ok... a week will tell. Back right big girl in tent pic 
After bout 7hrs, so far so good lol...

Happy growing!


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 28, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Awww  my third mango lotus and my 2nd black triangle is male again  Im soooo Sad..........


I need some of that pollen lol


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 28, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> I need some of that pollen lol



Lol me 2... need a few pollen banks around that stock some keeper males. (Bodhi pollen always a plus)


----------



## SFnone (Apr 28, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Lol me 2... need a few pollen banks around that stock some keeper males. (Bodhi pollen always a plus)


I think it would be wonderful if some of these guys/girls had an option to buy pollen from their keeper males


----------



## Boosky (Apr 28, 2020)

I have one other Grandmas Hashplant that is in flower and will come out this week. Will post some pics when I do. It smells like a little sour, a little og and a little hashy. The cure will tell the final tale though.


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 28, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Day 68 from flip and harvest day for Mother's Milk #31 x PU F3 #5 tester. It has a leathery shit smell to it.
> View attachment 4532229
> View attachment 4532239
> View attachment 4532242
> ...


I had a strain that smelled like a skunk dragged its butt against a old leather couch.... cant remember the breeder lol


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 28, 2020)

SFnone said:


> I think it would be wonderful if some of these guys/girls had an option to buy pollen from their keeper males


Hell yeah, it would just be the viability issue. You gotta keep pollen super fresh and in decent temperature ranges


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 28, 2020)

Im about to cross top dogs uptown brown with twin flame v2 here soon


----------



## shellback1 (Apr 28, 2020)

I wouldn't say they are runts but I started a pack of Spirit Train 14 days ago and they are all as wide as the red drink cup but very short maybe an inch or so. On the other hand a pack of J1 HP started in red cups last Wednesday are all taller but skinny. All 12 seeds from both packs germinated no problems. All are under the same light.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 28, 2020)

I crossed my purple stemmed mango lotus male to my keeper eagle scout bottom single branch, i gave my friend my black triangle male and he pollinated my keeper las vegas triangle kush clone i gave him


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 28, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> Im about to cross top dogs uptown brown with twin flame v2 here soon


git at it hehe!


----------



## bobqp (Apr 29, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Not too sure where some of you pick up these explanations of stank, but the ssdd definitely has some unique terps unlike anything else - it is an excellent strain, and a most worthy breeding partner, if you ask me


I had a ssdd end up male threw pollen over my 2 ssdd females and joystick female. Looks like I'll end up with a few hundred ssdd seeds. Pretty happy with that even though its a accidental pollination. Have a couple of field trip and spacecake and mothers milk starting to flower. Enjoying all the different smells from the bodhi strains


----------



## fartoblue (Apr 29, 2020)

Don't know if it is just mine but I have some SSDD been topped for first time and although they are growing upwards and stretching the side branches are very reluctant to grow and branch out. Anyone find the same, they are about 10" tall.


----------



## kroc (Apr 29, 2020)

I also did some chucking with a SSDD male, made some f2s, and crossed it with bruce banger and gorilla zkittlez. got a couple accidental beans too from soulmate f2 and C99xBB. Theyre all little seedlings now though. Hopefully I picked a good male ..

has anyone worked a bodhi line past f2? I know copa has the gg4 x ssdd f3'd, but interested to hear what you guys have messed with..


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Apr 29, 2020)

bobqp said:


> I had a ssdd end up male threw pollen over my 2 ssdd females and joystick female. Looks like I'll end up with a few hundred ssdd seeds. Pretty happy with that even though its a accidental pollination. Have a couple of field trip and spacecake and mothers milk starting to flower. Enjoying all the different smells from the bodhi strains



just keep an eye on the Field Trip, i had 1 herm on me right around week 4 - it's a forum cross so i guess that's to be expected - super nice weed tho - that plant wouldve been a long time keeper if it didn't do that - great smoke, great yield, super vigorous plant, done in 9 - just threw some pollen on me tho....doesn't do it all the time either, just like forum


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Apr 29, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> Don't know if it is just mine but I have some SSDD been topped for first time and although they are growing upwards and stretching the side branches are very reluctant to grow and branch out. Anyone find the same, they are about 10" tall.



there's a lot of variation in the SSDD, if you ask me - look for the one that grows super vigorous - maybe 1 or 2 in a pack do that


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Apr 29, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I have one other Grandmas Hashplant that is in flower and will come out this week. Will post some pics when I do. It smells like a little sour, a little og and a little hashy. The cure will tell the final tale though.



i ran a couple Grandma's - super nice weed, low yield, and i had 1 that had pollen sacks like in week 3 or 4 on the bottoms, but they never seemed to be viable enough to pollinate anything...still made me nervous when i saw them tho - let me know if you find one that yields decent tho - they were super low yield for me but i didn't finish the pack


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 29, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> I see 9 tiny seedlings looking alike and one runt or oddball I get excited for the oddball. The 9 are most likely going to be somewhat similar but I KNOW the oddball is gonna be different. More than once it’s been the best plant of the bunch. I had a keeper “runt” for years. Drives me crazy when people cull plants without giving them a chance. If I HAD to cull a plant (for space reasons) it would be one that looked identical to another one.


I kept one around all the way through flower, loved her up and she grew a foot tall and produced a shitty weak buds. Maybe just picked the wrong runt.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 29, 2020)

Ya, it’s certainly just bro science that every runt/mutant will be the best or even a keeper. Some can be good which is credence for not tossing it untested, but if it doesn’t make nice flowers to redeem itself.......


----------



## JonCreighton (Apr 29, 2020)

I posted this elsewhere but I probable should have just asked it here. this thread is pretty crazy...


Getting... Black triangle, Skylotus

Is there a consensus on either ??? Space Monkey. vs strawberry goji

thank you..

also... for freebies.. I am leaning time bandit.. or Babylon Buster


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Apr 29, 2020)

shellback1 said:


> I wouldn't say they are runts but I started a pack of Spirit Train 14 days ago and they are all as wide as the red drink cup but very short maybe an inch or so. On the other hand a pack of J1 HP started in red cups last Wednesday are all taller but skinny. All 12 seeds from both packs germinated no problems. All are under the same light.


I started my spirit train around the same time as you.. mine took off once I took it out of the solo cup 

Huge jagged fan leaves on her


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 29, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> there's a lot of variation in the SSDD, if you ask me - look for the one that grows super vigorous - maybe 1 or 2 in a pack do that


Agreed 100%.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 29, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Agreed 100%.



In my case it's always the god damn boys that do that lol... SSDD anyway, so far still have 4-6 to go!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 29, 2020)

So question.... this is not 100 percent bodhi but... I am on the hunt for other varieties to be able to breed with a bodhi strain. I even picked up a hydropolis 2x2+ tent today to make space for keeper cuts/breeding. 

Has anyone used or heard of inkognyto genetics? Reason I ask is because the friend that gave me the very old sour d/mamba/MSS cut I found out got it from him along with his mamba cut back in the day on 420 genetics site. Killer killer shit! I sent a email and got it confirmed(same guy). Most of his lines are female so I wanted to ask if anyone has any insight before moving forward. I do think he is very legit just wanted to ask as I do NOT go fem when I can avoid it! 

To keep it a little bodhi. My ogkb more cowbell #2 pheno is getting frosty! Based on thus far I'd say #2 may be a keeper IF smell AND taste are there. Yield wise... quality over quantity but looks promising this far for a cookie cross ogkb at that. I heard it's a shitty yielder? Very very stout plant, it may not even need help till LATE in flower. This is the type of structure I'm looking to breed with. Sick of shitty frame with fire buds. Imo you can have it both ways! I dont plan on just winging it with breeding. Only with plants I have kept for some time and run multiple times. Smell, taste, yield (most of) and structure, effect etc NEED to all be there or I'll just move on. 

I have thrown out ALOT of males this year and at this time have one lone and stinky alien bubba pez male from laplata that may make the cut... just being very very selective on what I pair up. Love to chuck but want to make a few lines and work them. enough of my bs, let me know if the family know anything!

Thanks! and happy growing!


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> there's a lot of variation in the SSDD, if you ask me - look for the one that grows super vigorous - maybe 1 or 2 in a pack do that


Look for the stretch indica pheno


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> So question.... this is not 100 percent bodhi but... I am on the hunt for other varieties to be able to breed with a bodhi strain. I even picked up a hydropolis 2x2+ tent today to make space for keeper cuts/breeding.
> 
> Has anyone used or heard of inkognyto genetics? Reason I ask is because the friend that gave me the very old sour d/mamba/MSS cut I found out got it from him along with his mamba cut back in the day on 420 genetics site. Killer killer shit! I sent a email and got it confirmed(same guy). Most of his lines are female so I wanted to ask if anyone has any insight before moving forward. I do think he is very legit just wanted to ask as I do NOT go fem when I can avoid it!
> 
> ...


Incognito is an old school breeder connected with sour d and and Chem 91 and other old school strains. It’s good genetics for sure


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Other breeders used his gear too


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 29, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> Other breeders used his gear too



The sour i have is legit and the mamba cut as well. But past these being his as "originality" as I know of I did not know much past confirming this. I can now say I feel very fortunate to be friends with whom I am. I also know the MSS cut I can get right back (run 3 times) Is also his OR a gent by the name "tap water" on old 420 site. Very happy to have learned this. Having said this my friend is older and not full of bs so I did know I had the real thing then anyway lol. These guys are not even really on forum anymore and ALMOST before my time as is...I was started but not on any sites as of then I dont think...

Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 29, 2020)

As a matter of fact I posted a nug pic next to a lighter a few pages back and that was the cut of sour I'm referring to. The mamba is an "original clone only" of his. The sour was a bud of the month prize 5 or 10 pack. This was his work. East coast x west coast sour d. The surviving seed (the rest were crushed, but 3). All were female and the surviving keeper cut has been alive for a very long time. The mass super skunk however was another original clone only cut. Just trying to be real as to what's what to not confuse anyone on the sour d. Fucking fire regardless lol...

Happy growing!


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 29, 2020)

Are there any currently running bodhi strains with strong lime zest notes? I have been craving that kinda terp profile lately. I miss my black lime....


----------



## Boosky (Apr 29, 2020)

This one is not going to yield well(Grandmas Hashplant)but I did start it with only a couple weeks of veg and only topped once. Will definitely let the next ones veg longer too get some more tops to it, this one only has 4. Looks to be about an ounce though, it's like rock hard dense. Not too bad for a gallon pot. It looks like a Girl Scout Cookie strain, little bushier, if you want any weight you're going to have to veg it for a bit, top and train. The last Girl Scout Cookie Forum cut I grew I vegged for about 8 weeks topping and training along the way, had a really good yield for a Cookie cross. And by the way thank you for the cut @Swamp Thing


----------



## Boosky (Apr 29, 2020)

JonCreighton said:


> I posted this elsewhere but I probable should have just asked it here. this thread is pretty crazy...
> 
> 
> Getting... Black triangle, Skylotus
> ...


Grew Skylotus, got 3 females out of 5 if I remember right(it's been awhile.) I do remember that all were homogeneous, almost like triplets. All were a mix of the two parents with no domination of either parent. I was hoping for a Skywalker OG pheno but it was very potent and had good taste non the less. Got seven seeds left and will be popping those soon, just dug them out of the vault couple days ago. Come on Skywalker OG pheno be good to daddy! Lol


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 29, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> Are there any currently running bodhi strains with strong lime zest notes? I have been craving that kinda terp profile lately. I miss my black lime....


I'm running a Jungle Spice right now with those terps. Reminds me of Chernobyl. I was surprised since I've heard other descriptions of Jungle Spice as smelling like incense.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 29, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> I'm running a Jungle Spice right now with those terps. Reminds me of Chernobyl. I was surprised since I've heard other descriptions of Jungle Spice as smelling like incense.


I've got one Jungle Spice going, looking like a male though. I should know for sure tomorrow or the next day. If it's male, I'll just collect the pollen and save.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 29, 2020)

Been busy getting starts ready for this season...



THE best specimen in all of this is...



This GSD F3 #2 is THE biggest start in the garden right now. The root system is good but not great... but I am pumped to get the GG4 x SSDD to F4!


----------



## northcoastweednerd (Apr 29, 2020)

has anyone here grown mango hashplant or atf x ssdd, I have both saved for a rainy day.


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 29, 2020)

northcoastweednerd said:


> has anyone here grown mango hashplant or atf x ssdd, I have both saved for a rainy day.


Mango Hashplant has been done by a member here and a few on other boards. It comes out nice with a lot of reports of the 88g13 coming through and some of them saying there is a super stoney mango pheno in there. I picked up both of bodhis mango strains and figured id cross em together (the SL and 88g13HP) and see what pops out. I assume he used the same mom and hit it with two different dads, so maybe this might be able to get back to that original mango biche.


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 30, 2020)

I may or may not have found some finger hash in my GG4 x SSDD pack, and it may or may not have got me feeling real good. Little blessings in life make a big difference. 

Also, the RKU v2 x Terpenado I flowered out stole the show in the tent. Squat little thing threw out huge frosty buds with a strong sweetness and a bit of RKU funk in the back. My buddy was really surprised when he opened the jar. “Ohhhh!! That’s sweet!”


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 30, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Mango Hashplant has been done by a member here and a few on other boards. It comes out nice with a lot of reports of the 88g13 coming through and some of them saying there is a super stoney mango pheno in there. I picked up both of bodhis mango strains and figured id cross em together (the SL and 88g13HP) and see what pops out. I assume he used the same mom and hit it with two different dads, so maybe this might be able to get back to that original mango biche.


 I have both Mango lines too, and those were my thoughts also. I'm going to run the Mango HP, and see what it's like first. If it's too dominated by the HP(as I've heard the HP dominates in most crosses)I may cross the two. I was unaware of that trait when ordering. Maybe Mango HP f2's would hold something with more Mango Biche shining through.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 30, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Been busy getting starts ready for this season...
> 
> View attachment 4550096
> 
> ...



Them some happy babies! Now I wish I could get some outside! F4 yum. Wish bodhi did more line type stuff.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Apr 30, 2020)

Yesterday i spend some time inspecting my 12 x strawberry goji. I can compare only with terpenado and i think the new strawberry milk male have more soud d influence than the SM female. I am at week 8 and most pheno are far from ready. Also smell is very sour, with lot variation. It's between sour lemony / strawberry / raspberry with everything in between. I mean lemon strawberry, chemical strawberry, candy strawberry etc...
Also got two pheno with pine sol bitter aroma, i guess from the goji b cut side.

These plant were less manageable than the terpenado, from the sour d influence i think. They were very vigorous and far more stretchy, and their longer flowering time make it worse. When i start them i asked myself if i let them enough veg, because they were small. My space is a little limited because i got one box with 2.2m in height than i split in two floor, so i had to do some management...

Yield seem to be good on most pheno. Maybe buds won't be extremely dense but frosty and fat. 
I think i will have a nice keeper. Last year i kept a black raspberry from a selection of two packs, so with chance it will be my second keeper from bodhi.

Also have 7x Alpenglow from dynasty, and they smells and look very good also. It's blueberry with some pheno more minty or more soap. By judging these plant i think i won't be disappointed. I also start some seeds for the next session than i called the "og session" lol, i start a pack of time bandit, a pack of old soul and two pack of exotic slap wagon.

I will post some photo of the strawberry goji once ready.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Apr 30, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> Yesterday i spend some time inspecting my 12 x strawberry goji. I can compare only with terpenado and i think the new strawberry milk male have more soud d influence than the SM female. I am at week 8 and most pheno are far from ready. Also smell is very sour, with lot variation. It's between sour lemony / strawberry / raspberry with everything in between. I mean lemon strawberry, chemical strawberry, candy strawberry etc...
> Also got two pheno with pine sol bitter aroma, i guess from the goji b cut side.
> 
> These plant were less manageable than the terpenado, from the sour d influence i think. They were very vigorous and far more stretchy, and their longer flowering time make it worse. When i start them i asked myself if i let them enough veg, because they were small. My space is a little limited because i got one box with 2.2m in height than i split in two floor, so i had to do some management...
> ...


yea please update on the goji, patiently waiting


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Apr 30, 2020)

the best goji i ever had went between 11 and 12 weeks, and it was outdoor - seriously some of the best weed ever smoked - it was a pheno i hunted, ran it, but i only ran it around 65 days (couldn't go much further than that) but when i gifted it to my friend, he ran it appropriately, and man, i almost couldn't believe it was the same weed - definitely some of the best weed ever


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Apr 30, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> the best goji i ever had went between 11 and 12 weeks, and it was outdoor - seriously some of the best weed ever smoked - it was a pheno i hunted, ran it, but i only ran it around 65 days (couldn't go much further than that) but when i gifted it to my friend, he ran it appropriately, and man, i almost couldn't believe it was the same weed - definitely some of the best weed ever


What kind of goji


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Apr 30, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> What kind of goji


goji og


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 30, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Im about to pop a couple of chem 1 x ssdd. Thanks for that description it is a serious tease. Got any pics?


 If there is a pic of a finished bud or mature plants from this strain please lets seem em!

Newborns

mangolotus OMFG i love fit females


----------



## joeko420 (Apr 30, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Been busy getting starts ready for this season...
> 
> View attachment 4550096
> 
> ...


It must be such a blast to pop that many seeds and take it all in. How good our brains are at distinguishing patterns. Cheers!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 30, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> It must be such a blast to pop that many seeds and take it all in. How good our brains are at distinguishing patterns. Cheers!


I worked a deal with a local family farm owner and he has paperwork for 236 plants and he gave me 50 spots... 8 pallets of Pro mix were in the driveway last time I stopped by. I am running Bodhi's GG4 x SSDD F3's, Red Eye Jedi, Sunshine 4 F2 and Tranquil Elephantizer Remix F2. The last 2 were donated to me by a super-cool and amazing individual here on this forum.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 30, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> If there is a pic of a finished bud or mature plants from this strain please lets seem em!
> 
> Newborns
> View attachment 4550631
> mangolotus OMFG i love fit females


Pics by MassMedicalStrains


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 30, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Pics by MassMedicalStrains
> View attachment 4550722View attachment 4550723


yum man looks tasty and sativa-ish. Thanks very much. Did you make any notes on the smoke. Would you know the duration of 12/12 before harvest?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Apr 30, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> If there is a pic of a finished bud or mature plants from this strain please lets seem em!
> 
> Newborns
> View attachment 4550631
> mangolotus OMFG i love fit females










radiant Rudy said:


> yum man looks tasty and sativa-ish. Thanks very much. Did you make any notes on the smoke. Would you know the duration of 12/12 before harvest?


Not my pictures bro. No idea


----------



## Diesel0889 (Apr 30, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I worked a deal with a local family farm owner and he has paperwork for 236 plants and he gave me 50 spots... 8 pallets of Pro mix were in the driveway last time I stopped by. I am running Bodhi's GG4 x SSDD F3's, Red Eye Jedi, Sunshine 4 F2 and Tranquil Elephantizer Remix F2. The last 2 were donated to me by a super-cool and amazing individual here on this forum.



Ooooo my! That's FUC$$$$ awesome! It will be a few but I have been told I have a great eye for keepers (the women as well). She points at a seed and that's the best plant lol, like 8 runs and counting! (Before its popped).

I have become extremely selective on what I keep around (small garden, have to be) and have lots of new bodhi and now inkognyto genetics as well that I can not sit on long hehe. I would be MORE than honored to gift some winning keeper cuts or f2, sample buds etc when I get to them. Me and the women have different taste somtimes so I will have a variety in coming year or so I'd imagine. 

I need to re acquire the MSS, sour d, mamba from a buddy when he pulls cuts as well. All 3 from what I'm getting were inkognyto cuts back in the 420 genetics days. He said he knew exactly who I was talking about and even asked what they still had around in case he had lost any of them. After some email talk I placed a 6 pack order. (His work looks amazing). 

I really dig your post, very very cool. I wish you the best of luck this season and hope you will bless us with a few pics hehe! 

To keep it bodhi related sorry..... here is a couple shots of more cowbell ogkb remix day 24 since flip on the 6th. These are in the tester tent and will only graduate to the bed if they can check all the boxes. Taste, smell, structure, density, yield etc. Quality over quantity for sure but who dont like 10-12+ oz plants indoor?


Happy growing bodhi family! Hope you are all well and safe!


----------



## Stickyjones (Apr 30, 2020)

Orange sunshine f2(weliveinapolicestate) this stuff is really nice, orange candy taste and smell, extra frosty and soaring head high.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Apr 30, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> View attachment 4550912
> Orange sunshine f2(weliveinapolicestate) this stuff is really nice, orange candy taste and smell, extra frosty and soaring head high.


Hey sticky..that sure looks sticky. 
Lovely bud!


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 30, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> Are there any currently running bodhi strains with strong lime zest notes? I have been craving that kinda terp profile lately. I miss my black lime....


congo x kashmir x wookie. I had 2 females that were sprite/lemon/lime/hairspray/chemdawg/lavender in that order. very similar terps. I have a couple more in veg, but haven't done a stem rub yet


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 30, 2020)

I haven't seen those in stock anywhere. I picked up some of useful seeds lucky limes f2 (lucky charms x black lime). Maybe that will work, but thank you. I will keep my eyes open for both of the suggestions.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 30, 2020)

Has anyone finished a grow of Sunshine Queen?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 30, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Ooooo my! That's FUC$$$$ awesome! It will be a few but I have been told I have a great eye for keepers (the women as well). She points at a seed and that's the best plant lol, like 8 runs and counting! (Before its popped).
> 
> I have become extremely selective on what I keep around (small garden, have to be) and have lots of new bodhi and now inkognyto genetics as well that I can not sit on long hehe. I would be MORE than honored to gift some winning keeper cuts or f2, sample buds etc when I get to them. Me and the women have different taste somtimes so I will have a variety in coming year or so I'd imagine.
> 
> ...


@Diesel0889 Your post was 100% Bodhi related lol... that's because I am going to hit every sexy bitch that survives "the cut" with the best stud Ancient OG (motherlode gardens F2) and Kosher Kush x AOG (green bodhi / bodhi collab) love dust... I like the sound of Ancient Sunshine and Ancient Jedi for starters... I can hear Doug Marcaida now... "IT... will pollinate" .


----------



## bythekasiz (Apr 30, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Has anyone finished a grow of Sunshine Queen?View attachment 4551028


I kept putting it in my cart on 4/20 sales but never pulled the trigger. It sounds like there should be fire of many flavors in there. I couldn’t find any reports anywhere either.


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 30, 2020)

Have a few different Space Cakes going, four weeks into flower. Two good Snow Lotus leaners with 2-3x stretch and the other is a Forum GSC leaner. 

Forum Cookie dom


Least desirable of the Space cake so far, it smells like a strong Grapefruit IPA though so we'll see.


Nicely stacked SL leaner, I had to tie away from the lights sitting at around 6ft tall.


----------



## bobqp (May 1, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Have a few different Space Cakes going, four weeks into flower. Two good Snow Lotus leaners with 2-3x stretch and the other is a Forum GSC leaner.
> 
> Forum Cookie dom
> View attachment 4551174
> ...


Nice healthy looking plants matey


----------



## TtZoo (May 1, 2020)

First post on Rollitup and second grow. 
I seem to have two very different phenos of More Cowbell (not the remix). 

After culling two males (no room in my two tents as each are only 2x2ft), this is the first fem I have, just after her week 3 defoliation. 

It's the lower plant in the pic, the other is an afghani #1. 



The second pheno I'm really interested in, it grew after I slung out the seed with the soil thinking it wasn't going to germ, then out it popped from the pile of soil when I wasn't using the second tent. So it's a tough one, but really slow growing. This suits the set up because it's going to veg a while while the flower tent finishes. It's been topped a bit to also slow it a little. 

My question is would this be a more 88g13hp leaner? (praying that it's female)


----------



## numberfour (May 1, 2020)

Colourful Space Monkey

Grows like a sloppy upside down octopuss but smokes like a dream


----------



## Growitpondifarm (May 1, 2020)

TtZoo said:


> First post on Rollitup and second grow.
> I seem to have two very different phenos of More Cowbell (not the remix).
> 
> After culling two males (no room in my two tents as each are only 2x2ft), this is the first fem I have, just after her week 3 defoliation.
> ...


That plant looks to be an OGKB type. Funky leaves, super slow growth. The ogkb types I’ve grown have zero stretch when flowered but make for some pretty albeit small flowers. Looks nice,personally I just can’t stand the slow growth, lots of people dig those though


----------



## TtZoo (May 1, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> That plant looks to be an OGKB type. Funky leaves, super slow growth. The ogkb types I’ve grown have zero stretch when flowered but make for some pretty albeit small flowers. Looks nice,personally I just can’t stand the slow growth, lots of people dig those though


Thanks so much for the info, much appreciated. It really is a slow one, just hope it's female. I'm going to treat as a mother and attempt to take cuts, then flower those out to determine sex if there's no pre flowers. 

Thanks again, great to have some info on the pheno.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 1, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> I kept putting it in my cart on 4/20 sales but never pulled the trigger. It sounds like there should be fire of many flavors in there. I couldn’t find any reports anywhere either.



yup me too - i haven't seen anything about those either, but im very curious and i'm probably gonna grab a pack also


----------



## gthaenigma (May 1, 2020)

I am excited to see what happens with the blueberry temple x triangle kush freebies i popped do.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 1, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> I am excited to see what happens with the blueberry temple x triangle kush freebies i popped do.




hell yea i like the sound of that


----------



## bongrip101 (May 1, 2020)

bobqp said:


> Nice healthy looking plants matey


They better be with all this free time being forced to stay home lol


----------



## gthaenigma (May 1, 2020)

4 outta 5 with one runt. It will survive to the end just out of curiosity. Popped outside full sun and thriving.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 1, 2020)

I grew out a triple sunshine (ssdd x tk) year before last that was amazing. I haven't seen it mentioned. Really fantastic smoke.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (May 1, 2020)

Plants for this upcoming outdoor season,
Three Sundance started 3rd week of March, topped at 4th node once it got to 6 nodes to keep shorter. The furthest right is sexed with male parts already so I didn't pot it up. Expecting the middle to be male as well with the one on the left a suspected female hopefully.

Also twelve seedlings popped April 20th, three of each strains consisting of Dread Bread, Herer HP, Gold Star x Snow Lotus, and AKBBs Medical Skunk. These I will let grow in my prefered Christmas tree style.


----------



## mawasmada (May 1, 2020)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Plants for this upcoming outdoor season,
> Three Sundance started 3rd week of March, topped at 4th node once it got to 6 nodes to keep shorter. The furthest right is sexed with male parts already so I didn't pot it up. Expecting the middle to be male as well with the one on the left a suspected female hopefully.View attachment 4551686
> 
> Also twelve seedlings popped April 20th, three of each strains consisting of Dread Bread, Herer HP, Gold Star x Snow Lotus, and AKBB's Medical Skunk. These I will let grow in my prefered Christmas tree style.
> View attachment 4551692


I'm still enjoying Goldstar x Snow Lotus buds. I hope yours turns out good. I'm not sure how many pheno there are, as I startes 4, lost 3 very early. That survivor was a long flowering, very stoney heah high. Harvest was fairly high with some training and trimming along the way.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (May 1, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm still enjoying Goldstar x Snow Lotus buds. I hope yours turns out good. I'm not sure how many pheno there are, as I startes 4, lost 3 very early. That survivor was a long flowering, very stoney heah high. Harvest was fairly high with some training and trimming along the way.


I grew it out last summer and updated every week or so on this very thread with pics and such if you're interested.


----------



## mawasmada (May 1, 2020)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> I grew it out last summer and updated every week or so on this very thread with pics and such if you're interested.


Yes, I'm interested. What page does it start?
Thanks


----------



## CopaGenetics (May 1, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Yes, I'm interested. What page does it start?
> Thanks


@ElGalloBlanco The documentation and pics of that grow was outstanding. The bud looked top-notch as well... it's worth digging for. I remember it finished "late" for me here in Maine so I would go back to end of Oct/Nov to start the search @mawasmada


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 1, 2020)

Umm if anyone has pics of peach hashplant please post. I know its "new" but I figure someone here may have had it as a tester etc.. dieing to know what may be hidden in there. I need a little peach in my life!

Also @th6_s6t6nist Alpenglow is holding a top spot on my "to do" list as well. Best of luck! Meaning keep me/us updated PLEASE!!! This is one that will hold a spot in my room IF I can find a keeper!

The fire in these packs will be epic! All I can think is peach peach peach! I need to burn one lol...

If anyone here is open to other breeders check inkognyto genetics out. Very fair price as well. Having cuts he has or does use to breed with I do not think any of his work will disappoint imo.

Between his shit that's on the way and guava wookie, peach hp and Alpenglow among others, has me thinking of culling a few in veg and taking a chance! I truly have not been this excited to grow strains in years lol... especially anything fem. Taking a chance there but really feel his work will be fire! His cuts are! And I miss romulan! Peach hp for the win! One a grabbed from inkognyto is reg though (pre 2k DJ short BB x lemon larry). Described as huge yields of pink buds! Hope I find a male that stands out in that pack. The blueberry of today is not the cut I had back in the day. Would love to have a BB leaner to breed with!

Happy Growing!


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (May 1, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @ElGalloBlanco The documentation and pics of that grow was outstanding. The bud looked top-notch as well... it's worth digging for. I remember it finished "late" for me here in Maine so I would go back to end of Oct/Nov to start the search @mawasmada


Coming from you, that means a lot! Thank you, I left the stalk out as you suggested once it finished to check for mold resistance and it came back clean, Haha.
@mawasmada search this thread for gold star x snow lotus and you should see the posts.


----------



## mawasmada (May 1, 2020)

@Leatherneck0311 Personally, I wouldn't toss it yet. Having no time schedule to meet, I would decide later at like 5"-6" tall. Maybe give it time to show iit's recovery strength. It might end up being an awesome plant. Could also just not be worth it.


----------



## CopaGenetics (May 1, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> This seedling came up with the leaves curled under should I toss it or just leave it alone? It’s an orange sunshine from bodhi.


@Leatherneck0311 Noooooo dont toss it! The only time I toss is when a next set of leaves dont come... ever. That seedling looks like its hungover... it'll be fine, just baby it a bit... Orange Sunshine. Killing that would be like crushing a 427 Cobra Jet because it wont start!


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (May 1, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Leatherneck0311 Noooooo dont toss it! The only time I toss is when a next set of leaves dont come... ever. That seedling looks like its hungover... it'll be fine, just baby it a bit... Orange Sunshine. Killing that would be like crushing a 427 Cobra Jet because it wont start!


I think I’ve popped a decent amount of seeds I’ve had some weird ones but I can see signs of the next leaf set coming in so I’ll just relax. The other ones it started with are just more healthy looking. I’ll take the advice for sure.


----------



## Stickyjones (May 1, 2020)

@Diesel0889 if you type #peachhashplant in on ig there are several nice pics and a little info.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 1, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Leatherneck0311 Noooooo dont toss it! The only time I toss is when a next set of leaves dont come... ever. That seedling looks like its hungover... it'll be fine, just baby it a bit... Orange Sunshine. Killing that would be like crushing a 427 Cobra Jet because it wont start!


 Sound advice and a very good analogy lol!



Stickyjones said:


> @Diesel0889 if you type #peachhashplant in on ig there are several nice pics and a little info.



Well goggle is my friend but I dont have a Instagram lol. Thank you though still going to try lol...


----------



## theaznal (May 1, 2020)

theaznal said:


> New to this thread, I say hello !
> 
> Just picked up:
> Mango HP
> ...


Added Strawberry Lotus (Strawberry Milk x Snow Lotus )
Just popped half a pack of Soul Mate


----------



## mawasmada (May 1, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Sound advice and a very good analogy lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't have responded to either, any better.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 2, 2020)

Quick question...did nyone else get the mango lotus freebie from jbc? I am just wondering is it mango biche x sl or ((mango biche x sl) x sl)? The package ppears to indicate the the latter.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (May 2, 2020)

AG growing super fast.

Tossed some Amrita pollen on a GG4 S1. Chuckin is fun..


----------



## mawasmada (May 2, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> AG growing super fast.
> View attachment 4552607
> Tossed some Amrita pollen on a GG4 S1. Chuckin is fun..
> View attachment 4552608View attachment 4552609


I'm getting ready to chuck some Jungle Spice pollen on a couple Bad Dawg lines. My first time chuckin'...I can't wait to try the results later.  
Looking forward to running some of those AG's too...maybe get lucky and find a good pollen donor there too.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (May 2, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm getting ready to chuck some Jungle Spice pollen on a couple Bad Dawg lines. My first time chuckin'...I can't wait to try the results later.
> Looking forward to running some of those AG's too...maybe get lucky and find a good pollen donor there too.


Im still a noob too. I have no idea what to look for in a male. I just grab one and let her rip.. lol


----------



## mawasmada (May 2, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Im still a noob too. I have no idea what to look for in a male. I just grab one and let her rip.. lol


I only have 4 Jungle Spice seeds left, so I'm trying to preserve some of it by mixing it in somewhere else.


----------



## CopaGenetics (May 2, 2020)

***Green Bodhi / Bodhi*** Update... If anybody grabbed packs of the Ancient OG crosses I have some important info for you... I wet 10 of the Kosher Kush x Ancient OG beans and 8 sprouted, not bad. The issue comes next... 6 of them needed "helmet surgery" and even then 3 or 4 needed an additional C-section of that skin layer underneath that holds the cotyledons shut. If you have no idea what I am talking about I would do some research before popping these. I would call them an "advanced" situation for sure. All of the 8 are looking good but I have done this type of thing for many years. I dont have the steady hands I had 30 years ago and my sight is sucking ass as well... add to that my fat-fingers and I'm surprised they all made it. This is just a heads-up in order to "save the beans" and save you any frustration.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 2, 2020)

Just got my first wave of fresh bodhi beans. Can't wait it grow some of these new flavors. JBC even threw in cecilia (ghost ogxchem special reserve x fofana) from pistil positive!


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 2, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> ***Green Bodhi / Bodhi*** Update... If anybody grabbed packs of the Ancient OG crosses I have some important info for you... I wet 10 of the Kosher Kush x Ancient OG beans and 8 sprouted, not bad. The issue comes next... 6 of them needed "helmet surgery" and even then 3 or 4 needed an additional C-section of that skin layer underneath that holds the cotyledons shut. If you have no idea what I am talking about I would do some research before popping these. I would call them an "advanced" situation for sure. All of the 8 are looking good but I have done this type of thing for many years. I dont have the steady hands I had 30 years ago and my sight is sucking ass as well... add to that my fat-fingers and I'm surprised they all made it. This is just a heads-up in order to "save the beans" and save you any frustration.



Wish I had some.... always good shit from copa. Thank you for the heads up. I have had this happen a few times as of late with other strains. I know the surgery you speak of. My hands at a younger age lol than you have trouble now and again and I've done many lol. 

This is good information not to be ignored and will end up saving many here much aggravation and money! And to boot on a strain that's not as easy to get these days! Its sometimes the simple shit that messes you up! Very good post!


----------



## Omkarananda (May 2, 2020)

Chopping 3 Soulmates tomorrow...hopefully I get seeds from my first pollen chuck. I’m trying to make some F2’s and a couple of crosses from that Soulmate male I had. Good growing everyone! Peace!


----------



## Boosky (May 2, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> ***Green Bodhi / Bodhi*** Update... If anybody grabbed packs of the Ancient OG crosses I have some important info for you... I wet 10 of the Kosher Kush x Ancient OG beans and 8 sprouted, not bad. The issue comes next... 6 of them needed "helmet surgery" and even then 3 or 4 needed an additional C-section of that skin layer underneath that holds the cotyledons shut. If you have no idea what I am talking about I would do some research before popping these. I would call them an "advanced" situation for sure. All of the 8 are looking good but I have done this type of thing for many years. I dont have the steady hands I had 30 years ago and my sight is sucking ass as well... add to that my fat-fingers and I'm surprised they all made it. This is just a heads-up in order to "save the beans" and save you any frustration.


Shaky, blind and clumsy! You just explained me. I have killed many a seed taking helmets and skins off. I get nervous when I see one out of the ground with shell on, I say a little prayer for it before proceeding. Lol


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 2, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> ***Green Bodhi / Bodhi*** Update... If anybody grabbed packs of the Ancient OG crosses I have some important info for you... I wet 10 of the Kosher Kush x Ancient OG beans and 8 sprouted, not bad. The issue comes next... 6 of them needed "helmet surgery" and even then 3 or 4 needed an additional C-section of that skin layer underneath that holds the cotyledons shut. If you have no idea what I am talking about I would do some research before popping these. I would call them an "advanced" situation for sure. All of the 8 are looking good but I have done this type of thing for many years. I dont have the steady hands I had 30 years ago and my sight is sucking ass as well... add to that my fat-fingers and I'm surprised they all made it. This is just a heads-up in order to "save the beans" and save you any frustration.


Old, shaky, and about blind here, but I've had so many seeds like that, it's become 2nd nature to deal with it. I almost expect it to happen.

I scarify every seed in a pill bottle w/ 220 grit.

If they pop w/ the seed case still on, keeping it wet helps loosen it. Or, planting a little deeper, and the sprout can scrape the case as it breaks through.

Even with all my afflictions, a couple of wooden skewers or tooth picks, and a very light touch will eventually pry the case off. Sometimes it takes a bunch re-wetting, but it will come off.

And, that membrane comes off the same way.

It's definitely worth getting good at this, lol!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 2, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> ***Green Bodhi / Bodhi*** Update... If anybody grabbed packs of the Ancient OG crosses I have some important info for you... I wet 10 of the Kosher Kush x Ancient OG beans and 8 sprouted, not bad. The issue comes next... 6 of them needed "helmet surgery" and even then 3 or 4 needed an additional C-section of that skin layer underneath that holds the cotyledons shut. If you have no idea what I am talking about I would do some research before popping these. I would call them an "advanced" situation for sure. All of the 8 are looking good but I have done this type of thing for many years. I dont have the steady hands I had 30 years ago and my sight is sucking ass as well... add to that my fat-fingers and I'm surprised they all made it. This is just a heads-up in order to "save the beans" and save you any frustration.


So this raises a question I've been wondering about. I have a pack from that release of SBSE x Ancient OG . Is there any reason I should expect the same thing to happen with a completely different mother? It seems possible that the shape and "construction" of a seed could be determined by the mom's genes only. The few times I've painted two branches of a plant with different pollen sources, the seeds have looked identical. In other words, do you think the Ancient OG male has anything to do with this?


----------



## GreenTools (May 2, 2020)

I firmly believe that structure,etc of seeds is entirely dictated upon inherent genetics, and timing/environment when the pollination occurred. I.e., you can have a clones that are pollinated with the same pollen, but in separate states of health, and thus end up with seeds that do not look the same, but will grow the same. I have been working a few projects over the last 7 years that makes me believe this. Please chime in with your thoughts.....


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 2, 2020)

I definitely agree that seeds from the same genetic cross can turn out different depending on conditions and health of the mother clones. But what about my situation. Say I take one branch of a plant and paint on some Ancient OG pollen and then, at the same time, paint a different branch of the same plant with some Thai pollen. Should the seeds look and be constructed the same? They HAVE the few times I've tried this... at least as far as I could tell. The sprouts may have different amounts of vigor and one might pop the shell off easier...I know that's possible... but are they all trying to pop off the same kind of shell?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 2, 2020)

Black Light Bubba, day 32.
Pre 98 Bubba X BLF reversal


----------



## CopaGenetics (May 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> So this raises a question I've been wondering about. I have a pack from that release of SBSE x Ancient OG . Is there any reason I should expect the same thing to happen with a completely different mother? It seems possible that the shape and "construction" of a seed could be determined by the mom's genes only. The few times I've painted two branches of a plant with different pollen sources, the seeds have looked identical. In other words, do you think the Ancient OG male has anything to do with this?


I dont have a solid answer to that question but I do have all of the crosses that were made and plan to run them all in due time... so I will keep everyone posted if you want when the time comes.


----------



## Green pantsuit (May 2, 2020)

Greetings all,
Here are some glamour shots of the SSDD x Bubba Katsu tester from last round. I too had a high ratio of males in the seedlings, but this lady turned out mighty pretty. Not much of a yielder without some major training, but super unique sandalwood, rain, Kush, and maybe zumiez store terps? Tastes like snagging a bowl from the parents in the 90's. Really looking forward to this next round: Lemon Thai x OMG and SSDD x Axis is the label, but I think it is SSDD x (axis x snow lotus) as per the tester list...anyway the Thai/Ghani beans are gigantic! Cool to see such an active community of Bodhi genetics enthusiasts here.


----------



## YardG (May 2, 2020)

(Nevermind, I misunderstood the article I was referencing)


----------



## mawasmada (May 2, 2020)

Green pantsuit said:


> Greetings all,
> Here are some glamour shots of the SSDD x Bubba Katsu tester from last round. I too had a high ratio of males in the seedlings, but this lady turned out mighty pretty. Not much of a yielder without some major training, but super unique sandalwood, rain, Kush, and maybe zumiez store terps? Tastes like snagging a bowl from the parents in the 90's. Really looking forward to this next round: Lemon Thai x OMG and SSDD x Axis is the label, but I think it is SSDD x (axis x snow lotus) as per the tester list...anyway the Thai/Ghani beans are gigantic! Cool to see such an active community of Bodhi genetics enthusiasts here. View attachment 4553215View attachment 4553216View attachment 4553218


Nice looking plants.


----------



## GreenTools (May 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I definitely agree that seeds from the same genetic cross can turn out different depending on conditions and health of the mother clones. But what about my situation. Say I take one branch of a plant and paint on some Ancient OG pollen and then, at the same time, paint a different branch of the same plant with some Thai pollen. Should the seeds look and be constructed the same? They HAVE the few times I've tried this... at least as far as I could tell. The sprouts may have different amounts of vigor and one might pop the shell off easier...I know that's possible... but are they all trying to pop off the same kind of shell?


I can't say from experience, mainly because I only pollinated individual plants , and not individual branches. As long as they pop, that's half the battle!


----------



## Green pantsuit (May 2, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Nice looking plants.


Thank ya kindly. The new testers should be breaking ground any day!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 2, 2020)

Black Light Fantasy, no filters no flash no nothin


----------



## Boosky (May 2, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Black Light Fantasy, no filters no flash no nothin View attachment 4553341


Nice!


----------



## mawasmada (May 2, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Black Light Fantasy, no filters no flash no nothin View attachment 4553341


That's some serious purple! Smoke report?


----------



## CopaGenetics (May 2, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Black Light Fantasy, no filters no flash no nothin View attachment 4553341


Add pink hairs and I'd trade you my first born! Fucking great work man, great work.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 2, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> That's some serious purple! Smoke report?


I posted it on here some months back when I initially grew it. 



CopaGenetics said:


> Add pink hairs and I'd trade you my first born! Fucking great work man, great work.


Tell ya what... 

no. 

lol. but you are welcome to it regardless!


----------



## gthaenigma (May 2, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Black Light Fantasy, no filters no flash no nothin View attachment 4553341


Well I now know what my next pack of gear I'm after is.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (May 3, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Black Light Fantasy, no filters no flash no nothin View attachment 4553341


God damn!!


----------



## gthaenigma (May 3, 2020)

Does anyone know if there aremore blacklight fantasy seeds coming, cause they are sold out everywhere i have looked.


----------



## Palckl899014 (May 3, 2020)

They have it on gloseedbank.com I was nervous to order from them at first with some of the stuff people were saying but I ordered from them and paid my my cc and had them in a couple of days no problem


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (May 3, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> They have it on gloseedbank.com I was nervous to order from them at first with some of the stuff people were saying but I ordered from them and paid my my cc and had them in a couple of days no problem


Really!? I have tried ordering from them on April 28th they sent something saying you ordered this and this is the order number and that was it nothing directing to a link for CC or an address to send payment. The actual site is garbage like a 12 yr old had some spare time and set it up. Freebies are random and not even listed. I don't think I'll be using GLO ever again I'll stick to GLG or JBC for Bodhi gear.


----------



## Palckl899014 (May 3, 2020)

I agree. And it took a few hours or so before I received an email from them to pay with my cc. The email was from amber something. And I agree the website is not the greatest and I do prefer glg or jbc anytime they are the best. And yes the freebies are totally random bit I'm just saying if your looking for something and no one else has it it worked for me


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (May 3, 2020)

Mothers HP 6 weeks into cure. She smells just like vanilla yogurt. Pretty incredible actually


----------



## gthaenigma (May 3, 2020)

I am giving it a try, if they fuck me, i will howl on herelike a stuck pig. I reallllllly want that. I think it will go crazy outside....


----------



## gthaenigma (May 3, 2020)

When I cruised around their appearal it said they are i Los angeles, maybe they are at the beach.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (May 3, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> I agree. And it took a few hours or so before I received an email from them to pay with my cc. The email was from amber something. And I agree the website is not the greatest and I do prefer glg or jbc anytime they are the best. And yes the freebies are totally random bit I'm just saying if your looking for something and no one else has it it worked for me


I got the last two packs of the Black Light Fantasy ordered on the 28th from them but I'm guessing I'll be getting fucked over on this deal if they still have 2 packs listed on the site and I haven't got any email regarding payment.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 3, 2020)

They didn't have a # of packs left on there. Sounds fishy to me. They have not gotten my cc# and i think imma cancel that one.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 3, 2020)

I wànt those pretty bad, but i want to not get screwed even more.


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2020)

JonCreighton said:


> I posted this elsewhere but I probable should have just asked it here. this thread is pretty crazy...
> 
> 
> Getting... Black triangle, Skylotus
> ...


Sky lotus no bueno, but him really not a fan of the snow lotus dad expect huge growth in flower and poopterpz. Bt like a lot of bodhi is hit and miss. Lot of good looking phenos with no terpz, some fluffy shit, and occcasionally a marshmallow terp stunner from what I remember. Been a few years though.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 3, 2020)

Just as with every strain i have ever grown, you have to sift to find the gold. But it can take 100's of plants in bad genetics, it usually only takes 1-2 packs of bodhi's to accomplish the same. Selection is everything.


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> Just as with every strain i have ever grown, you have to sift to find the gold. But it can take 100's of plants in bad genetics, it usually only takes 1-2 packs of bodhi's to accomplish the same. Selection is everything.


I would say bodhi has a lot of crap in almost every pack, but the good ones are really good and you usually find at least one in a pack. And at bodhis price point 1-2/10 for ~$70/pack is way better ratio and price than most other breeders out there.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 3, 2020)

I totally agree on value. It is nice not to having to pay for marketing, packaging and I have never disappointed what I gotten vs price.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 3, 2020)

The better a grower i become, the better the plants i find in bodhi packs. Just sayin'. 

Anybody have thoughts on Twin Flame v1 vs v2? That frosty red pheno looks phenominal!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 3, 2020)

Also, for those who missed out on the Black Light Fantasy. After I submitted the report and asked, bodhi gave me permission to do some chucking with the BLF. As a result, I have a decent amount of seeds from it that I would like to share with the community. These crosses include: 

Black Light Fantasy x (HAOGxSSDD)
Black Light Fantasy x Chocolate Diesel
Black Light Fantasy x Black Lime Reserve
Bags of Oranges x Black Light Fantasy (reversal, fems)
Pre 98' Bubba x Black Light Fantasy (reversal, fems)

I have grown out the BLFxHAOGSSDD and it is some awesome smoke, no signs of herming, easy to grow. The black light bubba's are growing the same way now, easy, solid, and nice to look at. some really good smells, I believe I mentioned before the grape Now n Later dropped in fresh soil smell coming off one. 

I would like to extend this offer to people who will GROW THESE, not stick them in the back of their bean box. bodhi vets get first dibs. 5 pack fems, 8 pack regs, if that works for y'all. hit up the email so I have it all organized in one place. 

[email protected] 

a special thanks to @Useful Seeds for sharing the black lime reserve and chocolate diesel pollen that was used in these crosses. These chucks are entirely based around sharing, and I strongly encourage all to F2 and continue sharing.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 3, 2020)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> I got the last two packs of the Black Light Fantasy ordered on the 28th from them but I'm guessing I'll be getting fucked over on this deal if they still have 2 packs listed on the site and I haven't got any email regarding payment.


I ordered black light from great lakes but they have not received my payment and its over two weeks since I dropped it in the mailbox...I heard mail is going slow right now in that state


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 3, 2020)

All five of those crosses sound fantastic, @reallybigjesusfreak , particularly after seeing that gorgeous BLF nug. I wish I was in a position to accept your offer right now, but that's a sweet offer from you and @Useful Seeds as well. Hope some people get some of those popping.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 3, 2020)

Just popped some Lemon wookie v2....may the fourth be with you.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 3, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> Just popped some Lemon wookie v2....may the fourth be with you.


but its the 3rd


----------



## Boosky (May 3, 2020)

I have a pack of Purple Sunshine that I would like to trade for something with a different dad. Prefer Appalachian, Wookie or 88g13 dad. Shoot me a PM if interested. Thanks


----------



## gthaenigma (May 3, 2020)

Lol....not according to the fat azz terpenado dab i took this morning...they are bathing at the moment and will be tucked in for their dirt nap onthe appropriate day.


----------



## YardG (May 3, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I ordered black light from great lakes but they have not received my payment and its over two weeks since I dropped it in the mailbox...I heard mail is going slow right now in that state


Keep the faith, I was in the same boat, but it did finally arrive (took 2 weeks, priority).


----------



## mawasmada (May 3, 2020)

Michigan USPS is beat up pretty badly right now. Maybe nation wide? Eh, patience is fun to have but a bitch to learn


----------



## YardG (May 3, 2020)

Given all they're going through, with Covid and threats from the you-know-who administration... they're due some major understanding.

Just to keep it on topic, any of you lucky folks score the Watermelon HP Fighter from the Strayfox benefit? Must've gone licketysplit.


----------



## Sveeno (May 3, 2020)

There's a pleiadian love nest pack up for grabs on IG


----------



## fartoblue (May 3, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Yes! Looks familiar. Looks like Lemon G shows through in most of these seeds. For us, the yield and terps just get better as light is increased. We have pushed it all the way to 1500umol/m2 and it just kept getting bigger.


How long did you take your Lemon Hashplant Buffalo mate. Mine are a good bit behind another strain I have in the same room @ 5.5 weeks and not filling out much.


----------



## The Mantis (May 3, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> The better a grower i become, the better the plants i find in bodhi packs. Just sayin'.


+1 on that! Pretty amazing how different the same plant will react with only small changes in the environment.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 3, 2020)

Sveeno said:


> There's a pleiadian love nest pack up for grabs on IG


Where?


----------



## shellback1 (May 3, 2020)

I mailed my priority envelope on 4/20 it arrived in Detroit on the 4/21 from there it went down the rabbit hole. I still have faith in the system but it sure is tough waiting for it to come out again. I check the tracking a couple times a day and it's still hung up. Back when we had to order from the UK I had packages get hung up for a month or more in customs, then bang one day it shows in the mailbox. At that time one pack of Sensi seeds cost 250.00 US, you can get 8-9 packs of Bodhi for that at the rate of bogo, and that includes shipping. More than the seeds I hope everyone stays safe and healthy.


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 3, 2020)

I mailed my payment on the 20th also. I live only an hour and a half north of GLG. Tracking showed it was in transit to the next facility on the 24th, I didn't get another update until the 1st of May which said it had arrived in Detroit( south of Clio). It finally made its way back to Flint which is just a few minutes outside of Clio, I'm hoping it reaches the PO Box tomorrow morning. I literally could have walked it there three or four times by now but no worries patience is a virtue in all things cannabis!
Here's a little Mac x DLA5

Happy growing everyone I hope you're staying safe.


----------



## YardG (May 3, 2020)

I mailed mine a few days prior to the 20th, local po employee remarked that it was weird, it was going to take 4 days to get there... that proved true for D-town, and then it sat and sat and sat "in transit". Eventually I stopped looking, checked again in the last day or two and it was sitting on the verge, and then, success!

Stay strong, slow going, so slow it does try a person's faith, but the tried and true came through.


----------



## mawasmada (May 3, 2020)

YardG said:


> I mailed mine a few days prior to the 20th, local po employee remarked that it was weird, it was going to take 4 days to get there... that proved true for D-town, and then it sat and sat and sat "in transit". Eventually I stopped looking, checked again in the last day or two and it was sitting on the verge, and then, success!
> 
> Stay strong, slow going, so slow it does try a person's faith, but the tried and true came through.


I just checked mine, been "in transit" since the 25th...but usps site now says there's trouble with their tracking system and to check back later. 

Edit: It's still Bodhi related, as that order has my first Romulan cross w/the Peach HP.


----------



## Foulal (May 3, 2020)

Purple flowers on this little lemon hashplant f2
Male. I popped ten seeds that I made and had them under 12/12 from seed for a few weeks then I decided to put them outside because I’m running out of space


----------



## CopaGenetics (May 3, 2020)

Sveeno said:


> There's a pleiadian love nest pack up for grabs on IG


Have 2, im good. I kid, I kid... I do have 2 and plan to run a Pres run down the road. I've never run any Laotian or Laotian crosses... should be interesting!


----------



## Palckl899014 (May 4, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I just checked mine, been "in transit" since the 25th...but usps site now says there's trouble with their tracking system and to check back later.
> 
> Edit: It's still Bodhi related, as that order has my first Romulan cross w/the Peach HP.


I'm in the same boat as you guys. I get it but man I want my stuff. The waiting is killing me lol. Guess thats the excited and impatient kid in me hahaha


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (May 4, 2020)

Glad I’m not the only one waiting for my payment to arrive. And I’m only one hour away from that address lol. It’s been “in transit to next destination” since 4/22. Definitely a problem in Detroit From what my post people tell me. And yes this was a bodhi order to GLG , I ordered PSP, Lucky God, Banana HP, and air guitar. Praying the good green Lord delivers all ye seeds.


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 4, 2020)

_ everybody take a deep breath and relax, payments should be arriving soon mine finally arrived today(mailed on 4/20) and I don't live in Europe..._


----------



## Clarky16 (May 4, 2020)

Space Monkey. 46 days from flip.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 4, 2020)

One of last years Guava wookies. Very chemmy, potent daytime smoke, for me at least. Presses copious rosin. Good yielder.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 4, 2020)

Space monkey...they like the sun...straight adhesive and funky berriez.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 4, 2020)

Granola funk...this one leaned to the gsc forum...little buds. Super duper frosty, funky cookies and then some. The high is like someone justst put a warm blanket on your brain. Very good for relaxing.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 4, 2020)

Lavender Aura....super dank purple yummy. Not the heaviest but the quality is very high. Good sleepytime bud.


----------



## Mr Westmont (May 4, 2020)

Neroli 91 Male in 1 Gallon pot, outdoor. Acetone type smell on the stem rub. This one is pretty much spent. If this was a female, would have been a big yielder. He pollinated:

1. Mom Gooey x Purple Ghost x Purple Mayhem x Silver Onyx (Gooeybreeder/Cannaexotics) - this one was berry, and deep purple, very indica leaning, but not much of a yielder, hoping Neroli fixes that.

2. Orange Burmese (Equilibrium Genetics) - This plant was already HUGE, with a sweet orange smell. This pheno was good weed, but nothing standout about it. I just want to see how big the progeny can get with two huge parents.


----------



## GreenTools (May 4, 2020)

Glad to see these in the mail......


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 4, 2020)

Is that an instant karma cross? Yum! And bubbbashine. I'd be excited about those.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 4, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> Space Monkey. 46 days from flip.
> View attachment 4554764


Wow...that looks like a lot of weight from a little pot. Nice job!


----------



## gthaenigma (May 4, 2020)

I have the plant version of the hunger games going in my yard rightnow....


----------



## gthaenigma (May 4, 2020)

Ok one more, this one is my own f4 of the f3 aficianado mandelbrot's oilspill. Crushed lavender, sour fuel. Very head heavy. I selected and crossed to the royal kush side. Not bodhi, but I figured you might appreciate them.


----------



## JHashmore (May 4, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I definitely agree that seeds from the same genetic cross can turn out different depending on conditions and health of the mother clones. But what about my situation. Say I take one branch of a plant and paint on some Ancient OG pollen and then, at the same time, paint a different branch of the same plant with some Thai pollen. Should the seeds look and be constructed the same? They HAVE the few times I've tried this... at least as far as I could tell. The sprouts may have different amounts of vigor and one might pop the shell off easier...I know that's possible... but are they all trying to pop off the same kind of shell?


I recently pollinated a SSDD on two seperate branches with two separate batches of pollen. One Space Monkey, and one Deadlights(TGA CBD Sativa influenced variety). The finished seeds definitely look different with the Space Monkey being somewhat larger. I spaced the pollinations apart slightly, but i'm skeptical that's the cause of the difference. A question for the books or experience.


----------



## GreenTools (May 4, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> Is that an instant karma cross? Yum! And bubbbashine. I'd be excited about those.


 Hell yes! Should be something special in those....


----------



## Foulal (May 4, 2020)

Got a set of twins in the snow leopard v2 (tiger melon cherry x snow lotus).


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 4, 2020)

I was sorting thru some pics and found one of Sour Butter x 88g13hp


I still have a bunch of seeds left from this one and I'm thinking I might revisit them soon


----------



## joecanna17 (May 4, 2020)

After sending a regular envelope on the 22nd, it made it to GLG just fine in two days. They promptly sent the package out, where it apparently sat idle in the Clio PO for about 3 or 4 days, before the brilliant idea to send it down to Detroit, for shits and giggles, I guess, before bouncing it back North of where it began in the first place. 

Meanwhile, last week I had contacted The B's about the possibility checking out some interesting looking testers...

Long story shorter, today was almost like Christmas! Got some new Bodhi gear for a sleepy indica hunt, some fun sounding Schwaggy Chems to hunt through, and the testers, which came way quicker than I expected... 

Unfortunately, they came through mangled all to hell! I dumped the bits and dust into some water, but I don't have very high hopes for germination. It's almost like they ran the beans through a flour mill... Absolutely pulverized... I must warn you, some of the following images are not for the faint of heart. View with caution! Lol 

Regardless how bad they may look, testers and new beans are all getting some feet wet, so let the hunt begin!


----------



## YardG (May 4, 2020)

Oh man, that's terrible!

ETA: Yeah, from what I read online it sounded like first class has been running normally, but Priority is mega-delayed.


----------



## CopaGenetics (May 4, 2020)

joecanna17 said:


> After sending a regular envelope on the 22nd, it made it to GLG just fine in two days. They promptly sent the package out, where it apparently sat idle in the Clio PO for about 3 or 4 days, before the brilliant idea to send it down to Detroit, for shits and giggles, I guess, before bouncing it back North of where it began in the first place.
> 
> Meanwhile, last week I had contacted The B's about the possibility checking out some interesting looking testers...
> 
> ...


I see 3 survivors there! Two females and a male! I tossing that out into the universe and we will see what comes back!  positive vibes all the way!


----------



## gthaenigma (May 4, 2020)

Treat the mail like a long flowering sativaand all will be well....


----------



## bythekasiz (May 4, 2020)

Damn that sucks man, I got my mail today and had a few crushed ones also but should be ok. Hopefully the keepers were also crush proof.


----------



## joecanna17 (May 4, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I see 3 survivors there! Two females and a male! I tossing that out into the universe and we will see what comes back!  positive vibes all the way!


Ha! Right on, thanks for the positive vibes, I hope you're right! 
I'd be just fine with 1 good female leaning to each parent, and a good Monkey Paw leaning stud, in case the universe is listening 



bythekasiz said:


> Damn that sucks man, I got my mail today and had a few crushed ones also but should be ok. Hopefully the keepers were also crush proof.


Man, we must've gone through the same Mangler of a mail sorter... Glad yours came out less mangled. Good luck with them!


----------



## CopaGenetics (May 4, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Damn that sucks man, I got my mail today and had a few crushed ones also but should be ok. Hopefully the keepers were also crush proof.





1/2" Pex tubing sliced thin... as thin as your beans are "thick". I didnt invent this method of protection but I do endorse it. I have used this method to send beans all over the world for under $2 in a coin holder in a plain white letter or card envelope for (as many beans that will fit) usually around 10-12 max. You can get bigger Pex (this is 1/2") but it may/will jump the postage. Get some Nickel coin protectors and... you are off to the races! Easy-peasy. As far as cutting you can do it many ways... I use a nice, new blade on my chopsaw and I'm fine... I hope this will "save a bean" here and there... it's not production work but it could be... it all comes down to how much you value what you are sending with love.


----------



## kroc (May 4, 2020)

dusted two phenos of secret chief today with some dirty sanchez (a.s.s x gmo/waltz) pollen. a little afternoon delight if you will. the dirty sanchez was bred by thacannavore (cannavoreselections)


----------



## HamNEggs (May 4, 2020)

joecanna17 said:


> After sending a regular envelope on the 22nd, it made it to GLG just fine in two days. They promptly sent the package out, where it apparently sat idle in the Clio PO for about 3 or 4 days, before the brilliant idea to send it down to Detroit, for shits and giggles, I guess, before bouncing it back North of where it began in the first place.
> 
> Meanwhile, last week I had contacted The B's about the possibility checking out some interesting looking testers...
> 
> ...


Super sorry to see what happened to you guys. Super sorry mine turned out that way too. Pretty sure there aren't any survivors in here lol. I will probably see what weird things in my Bodhi stash I can dig out for this summer. Good luck on your testers!


----------



## CopaGenetics (May 4, 2020)

kroc said:


> dusted two phenos of secret chief today with some dirty sanchez (a.s.s x gmo/waltz) pollen. a little afternoon delight if you will. the dirty sanc





CopaGenetics said:


> View attachment 4555454
> View attachment 4555457
> 
> 1/2" Pex tubing sliced thin... as thin as your beans are "thick". I didnt invent this method of protection but I do endorse it. I have used this method to send beans all over the world for under $2 in a coin holder in a plain white letter or card envelope for (as many beans that will fit) usually around 10-12 max. You can get bigger Pex (this is 1/2") but it may/will jump the postage. Get some Nickel coin protectors and... you are off to the races! Easy-peasy. As far as cutting you can do it many ways... I use a nice, new blade on my chopsaw and I'm fine... I hope this will "save a bean" here and there... it's not production work but it could be... it all comes down to how much you value what you are sending with love.


Keep in mind that if your envelope dont fit through the 1/4" "guide" at the post office... you will be taxed/charged. Also tape your coin holder to a piece of paper in the middle (top to bottom) right under your "TO" address so that the machines that process dont fubar your beans... the machines "grab" and process your envelopes and cancel the (top) and process the (bottom) and will crush if not protected in these areas. If you use a chopsaw PLEASE get your clean and new blade up to speed and cut SLOWLY or you will fragment the Pex and get a decent scare if you havent done this before. Sorry for the ramble, I just smoked some GSD and its realllllly nice!


----------



## joecanna17 (May 4, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> Super sorry to see what happened to you guys. Super sorry mine turned out that way too. Pretty sure there aren't any survivors in here lol. I will probably see what weird things in my Bodhi stash I can dig out for this summer. Good luck on your testers!


Aww, that sucks... Yeah, somebody needs to loosen the rollers on those stamp machines, or something. They're brutal!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 4, 2020)

Snow Temple, Lucky Charms and Dragon Fruit are off and running. Impressed with roots so far.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 5, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> How long did you take your Lemon Hashplant Buffalo mate. Mine are a good bit behind another strain I have in the same room @ 5.5 weeks and not filling out much.


They take a long time. They fill out slowly but should get nice and big. I’d guess 9 weeks?


----------



## natureboygrower (May 5, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Mothers HP 6 weeks into cure. She smells just like vanilla yogurt. Pretty incredible actually
> View attachment 4553699


You aint kidding, man. My mother's HP has a little bit of a fruity smell when I open the lids, but that first hit is crazy vanilla tasting. Vanilla frosting or a vanilla milkshake is what I taste. Some buds are so terpy, they can be a bit fakey tasting, almost too much. But I'm not complaining. Bud with terps like this makes me want to pull the trigger on a rosin press.

4 month cure Mother's hashplant



This Tiger melon x ssdd lacks a little in flavor and smell, but is racy AF. Great daytime smoke while getting some stuff done. Not a good nighttime smoke for when you stupidly decide to start watching The Walking Dead series during a pandemic  6 week cure


----------



## joecanna17 (May 5, 2020)

I'll optimistically say that all is good with testers already heading back this way. If it's as fast as last time, but less crushy, they should be swimming in a couple days. MrsB is on top of things!



CopaGenetics said:


> 1/2" Pex tubing sliced thin... as thin as your beans are "thick". I didnt invent this method of protection but I do endorse it...


So, running with this idea, but more repurposed, and less saw work, I thought of these... Easily sourced from most bottles, shouldn't add too much weight, and hopefully strong enough to protect the beans.
I brought the idea up to Mrs B in my thank you email, but I dunno if they drink enough bottled drinks to keep up with the outgoing mail lol


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 5, 2020)

Finally had an xl in stock when I checked!

It came with some custom artwork. Lol. I'm guessing from a lil bodhi.


----------



## natureboygrower (May 5, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Finally had an xl in stock when I checked!
> View attachment 4555998
> It came with some custom artwork. Lol. I'm guessing from a lil bodhi.
> View attachment 4555999


That is cute as heck. Ive got folders of artwork like that. Takes up a little room, but I couldn't ever throw it out.


----------



## Mr Westmont (May 5, 2020)

JHashmore said:


> I recently pollinated a SSDD on two seperate branches with two separate batches of pollen. One Space Monkey, and one Deadlights(TGA CBD Sativa influenced variety). The finished seeds definitely look different with the Space Monkey being somewhat larger. I spaced the pollinations apart slightly, but i'm skeptical that's the cause of the difference. A question for the books or experience.


Most definitely, in my experience, the more sativa landrace-ish one of the parents, the larger the seeds. I take Bodhi/gooeybreeder approach of having a champion and crossing a range of other plants to it. The seeds will often have the same general shape (rounder vs oblong), but they may vary in their stripes or mottles, or size etc based on who the father is.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 5, 2020)

The mother determines the size, shape of the seed based on the calayx. Diesel seeds take three days to pop, bubba seeds take ten days. Bubba x diesel would take 10 days, but diesel x bubba would pop in three. It's better to use an indica male with a sativa mom.


----------



## Mr Westmont (May 5, 2020)

Bodhi fans, i got room for 1 more plant in my tester bed. Help me decide. Promise to share pics:

1. Mango Hashplant
2. Neroli 91
3. DLA 5 X Big Sur Holy Weed
4. Red Lotus
5. Cosmic Serpent
6. Waking Dream
7. Kodama


----------



## Stickyjones (May 5, 2020)

Id reccomend kodama for its vigor and awesome smell and taste and bag appeal..


----------



## mawasmada (May 5, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> Bodhi fans, i got room for 1 more plant in my tester bed. Help me decide. Promise to share pics:
> 
> 1. Mango Hashplant
> 2. Neroli 91
> ...


I'd like to see Red Lotus. I have a pack, but haven't grown any yet. I don't see much of the Red/Lemon/Mango Lotus plants being grown/shown. A few Lemon Lotus a while back, but I don't recall seeing the others in my time. Also, I didin't do a search further back to see any.
Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 5, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> Bodhi fans, i got room for 1 more plant in my tester bed. Help me decide. Promise to share pics:
> 
> 1. Mango Hashplant
> 2. Neroli 91
> ...


Waking Dream. I’d love to see that


----------



## YardG (May 5, 2020)

Another opinion, I'd like to see the DLA5 x BSHW.


----------



## mindriot (May 5, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> Bodhi fans, i got room for 1 more plant in my tester bed. Help me decide. Promise to share pics:
> 
> 1. Mango Hashplant
> 2. Neroli 91
> ...


 i'm running the DLA 5 x Goji OG .. would be cool to see the BSHW version...


----------



## Mr Westmont (May 5, 2020)

mindriot said:


> i'm running the DLA 5 x Goji OG .. would be cool to see the BSHW version...


Is your DLA5 the trifoliate pheno (#2) or the fruit pheno (#1)??


----------



## Mr Westmont (May 5, 2020)

This is a DLA5 x Big Sur Holy Weed male, in a 1 gallon pot outdoors. Around 5 weeks into flower I think. The trifoliate gene didnt show up in this one. I understand that these arent to be ever made again, so I am going to reveg it, pop the other 4 I have and open pollinate for F2's.


----------



## mindriot (May 5, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> Is your DLA5 the trifoliate pheno (#2) or the fruit pheno (#1)??


 I have 3 packs of #1


----------



## Mr Westmont (May 5, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I have 3 packs of #1


Im jealous, yours supposed to be stronger.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 5, 2020)

Quick question for some you who have been around here for a while, do you know of any kohiba black preservation runs oŕ existing cuts?


----------



## The Mantis (May 5, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> Im jealous, yours supposed to be stronger.


I ran two packs of the dla5. Are you saying there's a difference in the moms (artifact 1 is the only one I know of) or that there's 2 common phenos found in the pack?


----------



## Mr Westmont (May 5, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> I ran two packs of the dla5. Are you saying there's a difference in the moms?


Yeah the number 1 pheno used in that cross was supposed to be eye crossing potency with a fruit nose. The number two I had is supposed to be almost as special. The one I had was supposed to be trifoliate


----------



## The Mantis (May 5, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> Yeah the number 1 pheno used in that cross was supposed to be eye crossing potency with a fruit nose. The number two I had is supposed to be almost as special. The one I had was supposed to be trifoliate


Okay. So you're saying there are two common phenos found in a pack of dla5. 

Where did you read about these two phenos?


----------



## mindriot (May 5, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Okay. So you're saying there are two common phenos found in a pack of dla5.
> 
> Where did you read about these two phenos?


 I don't think these are 2 "common" phenos, just the 2 that were selected for the cross. Here is what he said about them:

(DLA 5 x Goji OG)

DLA 5 (P/A) #1 - I absolutely loved this plant. Dubbed "P/A" during veg for its mostly peach/apricot nose, the fruity scent completely faded by the end of flower. Cured out, she was a combination of beefy/earthy, chocolatey kush, and skunky/saucy goodness.. Tested eight of these and four were female; all were fire. All were extremely sugary/resinous, well more than either parent and very, very, very potent. The first time I smoked the progeny, I damn near puked because by the time I realized how strong they were, I'd smoked too much. Everyone who smoked these had the same experience. Truly not recommended for beginners (not being cute/exaggerating - one of these produced some of the strongest herb I've ever smoked).
Finished in 9 - 9.5 weeks with average to heavy production and trichs as sticky as flytape. Literally. Here's to hoping y'all have the same results


(DLA 5 "Tri" x Goji OG)

DLA 5 (TRI) #2 - "Tri" was a true triploid. She had less of a fruit nose than #1 but smoked/cured (relatively) the same. While she had an amazing high, too, she wasn't quite as special as #1, lacking in that raw, uh-oh potency. Bulletproof resilience to rainy, outdoor conditions and that's why she was used in addition to #1. Finished in 10 weeks with average production.


----------



## The Mantis (May 5, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I don't think these are 2 "common" phenos, just the 2 that were selected for the cross. Here is what he said about them:
> 
> (DLA 5 x Goji OG)
> 
> ...


Oh I see that's from the cross JBC made. His two phenos. I wondered if I missed something about two common phenos found. I didn't find any trifoliates in the packs I ran and was wondering how that could ever be common.

From what I found, the mom (artifact 1) stink really comes through on all of them in varying degrees. One we call the skunk ass pheno smells like a dead animal decomposing and is so nasty even after curing that you would think there was something wrong with the bud if you didn't know about the genetics. Then there's a fruitier one with the stink, but the fruit overrides any dead animal stink but the stink is still in the background. The stinkier one has less 88g13hp stone and more of a day dream like dreaminess high like you're floating or something, making the putrid smells worth it.

We did the exact same pollen chuck as JBC using the skunk ass x bshw from coastal. Will be cool to see how they compare. I'll keep an eye out for your updates (& @Mr Westmont ) on these. Thanks


----------



## Mr Westmont (May 5, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Oh I see that's from the cross JBC made. His two phenos. I wondered if I missed something about two common phenos found. I didn't find any trifoliates in the packs I ran and was wondering how that could ever be common.
> 
> From what I found, the mom (artifact 1) stink really comes through on all of them in varying degrees. One we call the skunk ass pheno smells like a dead animal decomposing and is so nasty even after curing that you would think there was something wrong with the bud if you didn't know about the genetics. Then there's a fruitier one with the stink, but the fruit overrides any dead animal stink but the stink is still in the background. The stinkier one has less 88g13hp stone and more of a day dream like dreaminess high like you're floating or something, making the putrid smells worth it.
> 
> We did the exact same pollen chuck as JBC using the skunk ass x bshw from coastal. Will be cool to see how they compare. I'll keep an eye out for your updates (& @Mr Westmont ) on these. Thanks


Yeah that's cause the number one wasn't a triploid, only number two. I'm going to make F2s. I'm never against trading.


----------



## mindriot (May 5, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Oh I see that's from the cross JBC made. His two phenos. I wondered if I missed something about two common phenos found. I didn't find any trifoliates in the packs I ran and was wondering how that could ever be common.
> 
> From what I found, the mom (artifact 1) stink really comes through on all of them in varying degrees. One we call the skunk ass pheno smells like a dead animal decomposing and is so nasty even after curing that you would think there was something wrong with the bud if you didn't know about the genetics. Then there's a fruitier one with the stink, but the fruit overrides any dead animal stink but the stink is still in the background. The stinkier one has less 88g13hp stone and more of a day dream like dreaminess high like you're floating or something, making the putrid smells worth it.
> 
> We did the exact same pollen chuck as JBC using the skunk ass x bshw from coastal. Will be cool to see how they compare. I'll keep an eye out for your updates (& @Mr Westmont ) on these. Thanks


 Thanks for the info, I'm looking forward to see what the Goji adds to the mix. They just germed a few weeks ago so it will be a while.


----------



## freewanderer04 (May 5, 2020)

STRAIN REVIEW 
Breeder: *Bodhi *
Strain : *Soul Food (Pinesoul x 88G13HP)*
Method Smoked : *bong, joint

APPEARANCE*



*SMELL*

Dominant smell of bud : *Pinesol*
Associated smells of bud : *Funk, Citrus, Dank 

TASTE*

Dominant flavour : *PINENE to the MAX!*
Associated flavours : *Citrus, Hash *

Harsh/smoothness : (1-10, 1 being extremely harsh and 10 being extremely smooth) - *8*
- cough factor? : yes/no - *No but the little ball of hash I scraped off the trimmers made me cough like a mofo 

BUZZ*

Profile : Percentage of head to body (e.g. 80% head 20% body) - *60% body 40% head*
Potency : (1-10, 1 being extremely weak and 10 being extremely potent) -* 7 *
Duration : (approx length of buzz, from first hit) - *2 hours or so *
Use : Daytime/Bedtime - *Late Afternoon - Bedtime. Def sedating after a while but you do get an initial head buzz *
Munchies? : yes/no - *Yes *
-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## The Mantis (May 5, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> Yeah that's cause the number one wasn't a triploid, only number two. I'm going to make F2s. I'm never against trading.


Artifact 1 is the bodhi cut - mom of dla5. there is no artifact 2.

You have seeds from the #2 pheno of dla5 (per jbc) x bshw.


----------



## Mr Westmont (May 5, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Artifact 1 is the bodhi cut - mom of dla5. there is no artifact 2.
> 
> You have seeds from the #2 pheno of dla5 (per jbc) x bshw.


Yeah that's what I said. You have pheno 1 of dla5 in your cross and I have pheno 2 in my cross


----------



## mawasmada (May 5, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> STRAIN REVIEW
> Breeder: *Bodhi *
> Strain : *Soul Food (Pinesoul x 88G13HP)*
> Method Smoked : *bong, joint
> ...


Nice review. Thanks.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (May 5, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> You aint kidding, man. My mother's HP has a little bit of a fruity smell when I open the lids, but that first hit is crazy vanilla tasting. Vanilla frosting or a vanilla milkshake is what I taste. Some buds are so terpy, they can be a bit fakey tasting, almost too much. But I'm not complaining. Bud with terps like this makes me want to pull the trigger on a rosin press.
> 
> 4 month cure Mother's hashplant


Totally taste the vanilla milk shake on first rip. Mine smells so much like vanilla yogurt it’s insane. It’s the least cannabis smelling plant I’ve ever grown. It’s crazy.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 5, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> STRAIN REVIEW
> Breeder: *Bodhi *
> Strain : *Soul Food (Pinesoul x 88G13HP)*
> Method Smoked : *bong, joint
> ...


As someone who cares about effects and flavor over all else, I LOVE reviews like this. Pics don't really give me the info I need (although I do enjoy seeing them). Thank you!


----------



## The Mantis (May 5, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> Yeah that's what I said. You have pheno 1 of dla5 in your cross and I have pheno 2 in my cross


To be clear I would say the skunk ass pheno we run is a completely different pheno than JBC's #1 & #2 pheno.


----------



## freewanderer04 (May 5, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> As someone who cares about effects and flavor over all else, I LOVE reviews like this. Pics don't really give me the info I need (although I do enjoy seeing them). Thank you!


No prob. I feel the same


----------



## mawasmada (May 5, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> As someone who cares about effects and flavor over all else, I LOVE reviews like this. Pics don't really give me the info I need (although I do enjoy seeing them). Thank you!


Agreed.


----------



## shellback1 (May 5, 2020)

I grew out a pack of the DLA5 Artifact1X 88G13 hp. I had 2 phenos 2 green and 1 purple. The change to purple happened at the last several weeks of flower, It was also short 16 inches maybe. They looked something like a Mandela strain called Satori. The side branching was short and the nodel spacing very close together. Big wide fan leaves. Hard to see what was underneath they looked to be one solid cola from the pot to the top The last entry in my log book states at the chop; The two green phenotypes had nice hard bud but the purple plant was a master piece of perfection. Big trichomes and plenty of them. After cure the green phenotypes are a very potent smoke, the purple phenotype is pure hash with the same effect. One of the best Bodhi strains I've grown. I always look for a drop just in case there are some seeds left out there.


----------



## Mr Westmont (May 5, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> To be clear I would say the skunk ass pheno we run is a completely different pheno than JBC's #1 & #2 pheno.


Would you say you like yours better?


----------



## The Mantis (May 5, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> Would you say you like yours better?


I've never tried JBC's version.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 5, 2020)

My SunRa smells like Mangoes and Lilikoi, I shit you not it does! Fruity fin Rudy


----------



## rollinfunk (May 5, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> I've never tried JBC's version.


How was your skunk pheno? Did bodhi lose the mom?


----------



## The Mantis (May 6, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> How was your skunk pheno? Did bodhi lose the mom?


I don't know if B lost the mom. Haven't heard that. Hope not because I'd like to see her in a few other crosses. I really like the pheno bc it's the stinkiest, rankest thing I've ever smelled in cannabis and the effects are very unique as well.


----------



## rollinfunk (May 6, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> I don't know if B lost the mom. Haven't heard that. Hope not because I'd like to see her in a few other crosses. I really like the pheno bc it's the stinkiest, rankest thing I've ever smelled in cannabis and the effects are very unique as well.


Yea, I was wondering. He may have talked about it on a podcast. can't remember which one. I have only seen it crossed the the g13hpnl


----------



## YardG (May 6, 2020)

It's probably been there awhile and I just didn't notice, but I stumbled upon a few Bodhi offerings that I don't think were up on GLG when I last looked at the full list... namely Black Triangle, Blue Sunshine, and Purple Star.

ETA: Pretty sure they'd all just be restocks, but still might be useful info for someone.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 6, 2020)

I have been very curious about the purple star. Anyone grown it yet?


----------



## gthaenigma (May 6, 2020)

Ahhh....memories....early morning sun, light mist in the air....I can still smell her when i close my eyes...oh wait, I left the jar open again..


----------



## gthaenigma (May 6, 2020)

Foreground Guava Wookie, background Terpenado


----------



## gthaenigma (May 6, 2020)

Upclose on terpenado, she was one of the frostiest plant I have seen in person. She tasted strawberry quik filtered through moss. Super racy but had to take her early due to pm. She would have been even better than she was.


----------



## YardG (May 6, 2020)

Saw there's gonna be a ton of old Bodhi stuff auctioned off starting Friday evening at 9e on IG, I'm seeing Lemon Zinger, Space Cake, Super Snow Lotus, Dream Beaver, Ancient OG, Lions Milk, Lemon Penetration, SOAR, Lucky Charms, and Malawi Gold Landrace (holymoly, there's more than one preview shot of the Bodhi stuff - Tree of Life, SSDD, Satsuma, Blood Orange, Kindness, Sorceror's Apprentice, and more). If you go there, search Farmer Joe and you'll find it.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 6, 2020)

does anybody know how many weeks the lavender jack goes?


----------



## freewanderer04 (May 6, 2020)

Glad so many of you appreciated my strain review for Soul Food. I'd love to see more people utilize that template or something similar so we can get a good overview of the strain as info can be very sparse for Bodhi strains, especially the lesser known ones. Speaking of which, does anyone have any info on the Healing Hashplant? The genetics are listed as Respect OG x 88G13HP but that's all I could find. The name attracted me.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (May 6, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Glad so many of you appreciated my strain review for Soul Food. I'd love to see more people utilize that template or something similar so we can get a good overview of the strain as info can be very sparse for Bodhi strains, especially the lesser known ones. Speaking of which, does anyone have any info on the Healing Hashplant? The genetics are listed as Respect OG x 88G13HP but that's all I could find. The name attracted me.


How long did your soulfood bloom? I been considering a goji x 88g13hp cross for outdoors.


----------



## Mr Westmont (May 6, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Glad so many of you appreciated my strain review for Soul Food. I'd love to see more people utilize that template or something similar so we can get a good overview of the strain as info can be very sparse for Bodhi strains, especially the lesser known ones. Speaking of which, does anyone have any info on the Healing Hashplant? The genetics are listed as Respect OG x 88G13HP but that's all I could find. The name attracted me.


 We should make it a thread rule. Has to be complete. im down for that. Since Bodhi is making us do the work anyway.


----------



## Mr Westmont (May 6, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> How long did your soulfood bloom? I been considering a goji x 88g13hp cross for outdoors.


Im willing to bet Neroli x 88g13Hp would be dank and a huge yielder. Does he offer that?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 6, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> We should make it a thread rule. Has to be complete. im down for that. Since Bodhi is making us do the work anyway.


yeah, thats what I come here for, the rules!  where are all your reports at?


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 6, 2020)

Couple pics of bed. Just a what's going on pic top and bottom. Also my only pheno that made it to possible keeper status (more cowbell ogkb) nice smell for day 28 (at pic), structure seems sturdy and buds seem nice and tight. Other one I'm overly not pleased with (not that its bad). 

I'm being very selective with what I keep around and have thrown out many keepers.

Keeper list narrowed down.
Laplata labs- durangatang 
Brothers grimm- apollo 11
Mamba- clone only
Ecsd x wcsd (very old bud of month prize from inkognyto in old 420 genetics days to a friend)
Mass super skunk- clone only

The clone only(s)and sour is held by 2 close friends and I'll have them in rotation for flower or breeding soon. Both clone only were gifted to my friend from inkognyto (old 420 gentics site) he has legit cuts no doubt. I've never even met the guy but sure do love his cuts and his work that I have seen. Amazing these old gems still compete and still are most of my keeper list.

Started the following seed, just a few
Inkognyto- candied lemon fem (1)
Inkognyto- gigiddy fem (1)
Inkognyto- pre 2k dj short BB x lemon larry reg (2) these WILL be used male or female.
Bodhi- peach hashplant (2) obvious regs lol

Dont give a damn the size. In 6 weeks or so they will be put in tester tent in what they will finish them in rols (modded coots mix) as long as I get cuts. My friends tell me in his gems keepers male and female are abundant so I'll see what's up. Small breeding gig, one Male hit 3-4 small 8-10" clones 3-3.5 weeks into 12/12. Possible I do the same thing twice for more f1 stock. One male 2-3 keeper females keeps it simple and wont interfere with my flower tents now. I want to have stock to hunt. I want something VERY stable in all areas that I can call my own.

More cowbell ogkb at 28 days in. Will take plant pic to post soon as well for those that may want info on this journey.


Happy growing!


----------



## Mr Westmont (May 6, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> yeah, thats what I come here for, the rules!  where are all your reports at?


Guilty as charged.


----------



## Green pantsuit (May 6, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> Super sorry to see what happened to you guys. Super sorry mine turned out that way too. Pretty sure there aren't any survivors in here lol. I will probably see what weird things in my Bodhi stash I can dig out for this summer. Good luck on your testers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just cracked some of those same ssdd x axis testers! Also have the Lemon Thai x OMG going. Crush free!


----------



## freewanderer04 (May 6, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> How long did your soulfood bloom? I been considering a goji x 88g13hp cross for outdoors.


Chopped at 9 weeks indoors


----------



## CopaGenetics (May 6, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> I have been very curious about the purple star. Anyone grown it yet?


Nope, not yet but I do have 5+ packs of it waiting to go swimming!


----------



## mr. childs (May 6, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Totally taste the vanilla milk shake on first rip. Mine smells so much like vanilla yogurt it’s insane. It’s the least cannabis smelling plant I’ve ever grown. It’s crazy.


tired of viewing from the sidelines. i hope a heavy vanilla pheno is in these here beans...

never one to pop an entire pack, i had to this time around out of envy... damn you. hopefully i can find a haagen daz pheno...


----------



## Mr Westmont (May 6, 2020)

Hey i got a serious question, and this is for you guys who grow in soil. But why in the heck do people germinate into a wet towel instead of straight into the dirt?


----------



## goMM (May 6, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> Hey i got a serious question, and this is for you guys who grow in soil. But why in the heck do people germinate into a wet towel instead of straight into the dirt?


I do it so I know if I have to help the seed crack, I’ve experienced some seeds that need assistance


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 6, 2020)

Green pantsuit said:


> I just cracked some of those same ssdd x axis testers! Also have the Lemon Thai x OMG going. Crush free!


Is he using an Axis male now or is the order flipped on that one? I've been wondering if that Soul Axis freebie might actually be Pinesoul x Axis, instead of Axis x Snow Lotus, but I didn't think he'd used an Axis male yet. I like the sound of that Lemon Thai OMG too.


----------



## YardG (May 6, 2020)

Order is flipped.


----------



## Mr Westmont (May 6, 2020)

goMM said:


> I do it so I know if I have to help the seed crack, I’ve experienced some seeds that need assistance


I assume you dont make your own seeds at home then? You generally cull the males?


----------



## goMM (May 6, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> I assume you dont make your own seeds at home then? You generally cull the males?


Why the assumption? And yes I make seeds, I clone everything before flip so I can have a little more control of the size of the male and who he dumps on


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 6, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> Hey i got a serious question, and this is for you guys who grow in soil. But why in the heck do people germinate into a wet towel instead of straight into the dirt?


Because they have no idea the damage they are doing to the micro roots when pulling from the processed paper product. Germinate in water. Plant straight into medium.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 6, 2020)

The starters are moving along well. Cat ate 1. Nice, easy growing plants with 100% success rate so far. Hope for females and a good outdoor season.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 6, 2020)

I have a confirmed phone home female in a solo BUT I'm not sure it makes the cut to flower.... @reallybigjesusfreak can you comment on pheno variation? I thought it was you a long while back that had some fire pics of it. I only have one so maybe it will make it to test tent. Hard to say as I'm also guilty of 2 popping fresh and 2 lol peach ogk from inkognyto to add to the peach hp and inks other gear I listed last night. 

Waiting on a sky lotus, huckleberry diesel from dynasty (23% yield on dab press 6 ton,last pheno I had), lucky wookie to show sex. If I cant run all due to not likeing big numbers in flower I'll take 2 cuts of each and if they root they will get run next round or in my 2x2 and call it overflow. I tend to say if I need 2 females I'll pop 6 seeds as to find 1 maybe 2 that have a structure I desire. Some strains from bodhi have little variation some a ton of it. I have found this method to lead to much better plants in flower if working with a few or more females of the same strain.especially looking for breeding traits you want and have little room ... if that makes sense lol... 


If anyone has any phenos found type info on phone home lay it on me lol... Thanks!

Happy growing!


----------



## Palckl899014 (May 6, 2020)

YardG said:


> Saw there's gonna be a ton of old Bodhi stuff auctioned off starting Friday evening at 9e on IG, I'm seeing Lemon Zinger, Space Cake, Super Snow Lotus, Dream Beaver, Ancient OG, Lions Milk, Lemon Penetration, SOAR, Lucky Charms, and Malawi Gold Landrace (holymoly, there's more than one preview shot of the Bodhi stuff - Tree of Life, SSDD, Satsuma, Blood Orange, Kindness, Sorceror's Apprentice, and more). If you go there, search Farmer Joe and you'll find it.


How do I participate in the auctions on ig? I just got on there for the first time about a week ago


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Because they have no idea the damage they are doing to the micro roots when pulling from the processed paper product. Germinate in water. Plant straight into medium.


 Guilty of paper towel, Rapid rooter and straight to medium. Having said that if the seed has a tiny crack and looks like it's going to go it goes to RR or dirt... 100% almost all the time. JMO

Edit: I also agree 100% with you at the same time. When I do PT I'm very proactive and never lazy lol...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 6, 2020)

[/*UOTE="Diesel0889, post: 15512137, member: 909962"]
Guilty of paper towel, Rapid rooter and straight to medium. Having said that if the seed has a tiny crack and looks like it's going to go it goes to RR or dirt... 100% almost all the time. JMO

Edit: I also agree 100% with you at the same time. When I do PT I'm very proactive and never lazy lol...
[/QUOTE]
I don't bury until I have a tail. Sometimes it's 5-6 days 75-80F.


----------



## GreenTools (May 6, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> Hey i got a serious question, and this is for you guys who grow in soil. But why in the heck do people germinate into a wet towel instead of straight into the dirt?


My question is, on average, how many seeds do you pop in a year?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 6, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> My question is, on average, how many seeds do you pop in a year?


I believe I pop 96/yr when not running clones. But I cull to under 20 plants per run. Then keep 10 or so. Terrified of our limits here.


----------



## GreenTools (May 6, 2020)

I also start in a washcloth, whether it goes into soil, or RR then soil or not. Reason why I will soak prior to sow is to confirm viability....makes a significant difference when popping lots of seeds yearly....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 6, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> I also start in a washcloth, whether it goes into soil, or RR then soil or not. Reason why I will soak prior to sow is to confirm viability....makes a significant difference when popping lots of seeds yearly....


Go with what works. I like water and a drop of H2o2. Bad seeds, not technique only flaw since adding heat. LOL.


----------



## Mr Westmont (May 6, 2020)

goMM said:


> Why the assumption? And yes I make seeds, I clone everything before flip so I can have a little more control of the size of the male and who he dumps on


Because if you make your own seeds, you tend to have hundreds. I dont sweat the ones that dont germinate when I have 1000 seeds ya know?


----------



## Mr Westmont (May 6, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> My question is, on average, how many seeds do you pop in a year?


Probably I'm planting 10-20 every two weeks ...so somewhere im guessing 250-400 or so.. Im harvesting pretty much every weekend. Have a perpetual 12/12 indoor no till bed. I put plants in wherever there is space. Also have a seperate 12/12 from seed area strictly to make crosses, F2s, s1's, etc..

Keep in mind for the perpetual indoor bed, Im culling about half (males, runts, etc).

This is one corner of my growing room. Got beans running up lines.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 6, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> Probably I'm planting 10-20 every two weeks...so somewhere im guessing 250-400.. Im harvesting pretty much every weekend. Have a perpetual 12/12 indoor no till bed. I put plants in wherever there is space. Also have a seperate 12/12 from seed area strictly to make crosses, F2s, s1's, etc..
> 
> Keep in mind for the perpetual indoor bed, Im culling about half (males, runts, etc).


Props to you. Just treating my ailments and helping a few friends. Just like gardening. Peace.


----------



## Mr Westmont (May 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Props to you. Just treating my ailments and helping a few friends. Just like gardening. Peace.



Yeah i love it too man. Its a lifestyle not a hobby.


----------



## mr. childs (May 6, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> Hey i got a serious question, and this is for you guys who grow in soil. But why in the heck do people germinate into a wet towel instead of straight into the dirt?


i have a great germination rate... even with old seeds. straight from the fridge to a paper towel. no damage done in two days from sprouting, but to each their own. stay safe.


----------



## mr. childs (May 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Because they have no idea the damage they are doing to the micro roots when pulling from the processed paper product. Germinate in water. Plant straight into medium.


no damage done, if they are not allowed to dig their way into the paper towel.


----------



## Mr Westmont (May 6, 2020)

You know what I like about this thread?? No egos.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 6, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> You know what I like about this thread?? No egos.


But they told me waffles and syrup.


----------



## YardG (May 7, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> How do I participate in the auctions on ig? I just got on there for the first time about a week ago


TBH I lurk during IG auctions, I've never placed a bid - so all I can really do is speculate (on the other hand, I'm generally pretty good at reading between the lines). From what I've seen I think you could just post an amount as a comment on a particular item, but probably best form is to DM your bid? If you find your way to his IG you could also just ask which he prefers, he's been quite responsive via DM.


----------



## YardG (May 7, 2020)

Wait, you guys haven't had the forum waffles and syrup yet?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 7, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Agree. Bodhi's email asked that they be popped immediately. I did that, tested them, and he's gonna send me another pack eventually.
> Pop that NL2 please.


You ever get any of this? if so pop ASAP!


----------



## Nu-Be (May 7, 2020)

*Triangle Kush x Iraqi Evaluation & Smoke Report*

Testers from bodhi seeds

"What is the Heart? A flower opening." 
~ Rumi

*Environment:* Grown in organic dirt in a 4x4 tent under low power LEDs. Happy plants throughout. At day 45v, I transplanted to 10gal bags, watered them in heavy, and then left them unattended for 15 days while out of town.

Before:

and after:

They did great!

I used straight R/O water the whole way aside from a topdress of malted barley, kelp/alfalfa, and EWC at transplant. Flipped when they hit 2mo old, they flowered 10 full weeks. Very sturdy stems despite 3x stretch, they were defoliated a couple times, leaving plenty for a reveg if necessary.

She's quirky, too. This is the first strain I've ever grown that, at lights out every night in veg and flower, produces a very distinct green vegetal smell, an exhale like a genie floating thru the carbon filter. It's kinda like fresh cut grass and really obvious. Very unique spirit.

The only stress was me stupidly underwatering the last 4wks (they're _very_ drought tolerant - whole tent only got 12gal of water the last month), low light intensity from defective LED drivers, and perhaps a pinhole light leak. 

Not loud in flower, they had a roasted garlic and onion curry, pizza herbs and skunky funk the first half, then later they got very citrusy.
Dried, it's got that old school bag appeal, stinkier every day, TK all the way.  Samples were vaped and/or smoked in a fatty.



*Pheno 1:*  79g of solid buds. Nice plant produced spears as tops and conical lower buds. Good frost, easy trim, smells just like my favorite IPA (Pliny the Younger). For homebrewers, this smells like a boiling wort. Minty mouth coating dank & sour OG flavor. Creeper effects keep building and building until it's mind bending but not overwhelming. 7.5/10 potency. Somehow it kept me detached but functional for 2hrs+. Anti-inflammatory for aching joints and gives some pain relief.​
*Pheno 2:*  52g of the frostiest, leafiest, most potent of the bunch. Smallest plant that went wide instead of tall. It's herbal and minty and rubbery in the jar, exploding into dank stank in the grinder. Tastes like marshmallows and minty toothpaste. Immediate effects come on in waves, faster heartbeat, trippy visuals - extra super baked like chems. Maybe more than chems. 10/10 potency. Dumbfounding and relaxing after blastoff, it's cartoony like mild shrooms yet still functional. Effects last 3-4hrs or more.​
*Pheno 4:*  74g and a nicer looking version of pheno #2. Fuller buds, less leafy, still frosty. Bigger plant, louder than all her siblings, sweet citrus in the 2nd half of flower. Sweet & sour berry milkshake in the jar becomes extra mouth coating sour, cheesy OG funk + baked goods in the vape. Imagine a strawberry rhubarb pie made with extra stinky canna butter, then topped with parmesan cheese and slightly overcooked so it's got a toasted flavor. This one's the ultimate memory loss drug. Very sedating but scrambles my brains. 8.5/10 potency. One way rocket ship to the couch. Lasts 2hrs+.​
*Pheno 6:*  87g and obviously the biggest producer in flower, but also the mildest smell. Dried and cured, she has the fewest terps until you grind it, which transforms it into fresh hops. Grinds fluffy and coarse, perfect for hogs legs. Smooth smoke has a mild flavor, sour, vegetal, and this is gonna sound weird - almost like roasted romaine wedges with a balsamic glaze - but it's unexpectedly good! Racy head rush to start, gives me the spins. Feels like being drunk at first, then can't focus on anything, scatterbrained until it finally calms down about 30min in. 7/10 potency overall. Oddly, this one becomes a functional day-brightener while also relaxing. Don't try to do anything right after smoking. Lasts 2hrs.​
*Pheno 7:*  68g from the 2nd smallest plant in the garden, she was my favorite for looks with her sexy suntan and easy trimming. She really surprised in cure to become another toasty, baked goods, hoppy, brewery smelling pheno. Surprisingly, that turns into dill pickles and mint when ground up. The flavor is bitter dryer sheets, toast, acidic nutty coffee. Another creeper, but after 10min it's heavy eyelids with a head trip. Disconnected from body, mildly psychedelic like others. 8.5/10 potency. Very clear eyesight, becoming more visual/psychedelic over time. 3hrs later it's time for a nap.​


*Medicinal value?* Yeah, could be good for many. Pain relief, anti-inflammatory, anti-anxiety in some phenos, and mild psychedelic effects in others. 


*Overall impression?* Clones well, vigorous, extra stretchy in flower, even revegged great, but throws a few nanners so keep your spray bottle n tweezers out. Smooth smoke, great flavors, small yields of 100% headstash. Delicious after a few weeks curing.


*Keeper?* Yep. This is the heady indica I was looking for. Although I prefer rocket ships, every pheno's good. Hope bodhi makes more. 

"Be crumbled.
So wild flowers will come up where you are.
You have been stony for too many years.
Try something different.
Surrender."
~ Rumi

​


----------



## mawasmada (May 7, 2020)

Nu-Be said:


> *Triangle Kush x Iraqi Evaluation & Smoke Report*
> View attachment 4557404
> Testers from bodhi seeds
> 
> ...


Nice report. Thank you for the time and effort.


----------



## rollinfunk (May 7, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> You ever get any of this? if so pop ASAP!


Divine Intervention or Garfunkle? I have 3 DI in veg right now


----------



## mawasmada (May 7, 2020)

It's a great day!


----------



## goMM (May 7, 2020)

Nu-Be said:


> *Triangle Kush x Iraqi Evaluation & Smoke Report*
> View attachment 4557404
> Testers from bodhi seeds
> 
> ...


Beautiful report


----------



## BDGrows (May 7, 2020)

I wish I was on bodhi's list for freebies... alas, ill keep spamming him hopefully Mrs. B will come across it and take pity on me, haha!


----------



## mawasmada (May 7, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I wish I was on bodhi's list for freebies... alas, ill keep spamming him hopefully Mrs. B will come across it and take pity on me, haha!


I'm confident my skill level is still too low, my reporting is amature at best, and I refuse to IG for now.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 7, 2020)

They're not exactly freebies either... you're agreeing to give up real estate in your garden to run the whole pack ASAP, as I understand it. And there's no firm guarantee they are going to be that great either. As fun as it would be to test, I have way too many seeds I've bought and way too little space. I'll stick with pre-tested ones for now.


----------



## YardG (May 7, 2020)

Ayup. The way I look at it is, you're growing their seeds, which may or may not be awesome, and the reward is trying something new and hopefully getting a bunch of good herb out of it.

ETA: They request you start a certain #, but the whole back is best.


----------



## YardG (May 7, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm confident my skill level is still too low, my reporting is amature at best, and I refuse to IG for now.


I resisted joining Instagram forever. It is both pretty awesome and the danger zone if you already spend too much on seeds.


----------



## mawasmada (May 7, 2020)

YardG said:


> I resisted joining Instagram forever. It is both pretty awesome and the danger zone if you already spend too much on seeds.


I just don't want Zucked again.


----------



## mawasmada (May 7, 2020)

YardG said:


> Ayup. The way I look at it is, you're growing their seeds, which may or may not be awesome, and the reward is trying something new and hopefully getting a bunch of good herb out of it.
> 
> ETA: They request you start a certain #, but the whole back is best.


If I had space for several tents/rooms, I'd be into the idea maybe, but then I'd likely also have a little more skill by then too. Then there's the issue of plant numbers. I can only run 12 for me. I could become a caregiver again and get 5 patients and run 60, but current space does not allow for that. We'll see what happens this fall after some remodeling.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 7, 2020)

Started these today they old but im hopefull.

Tigermilk


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 7, 2020)

@Nube daaaaaaaang brother that is one fantastic report you got going, total weights and everything! Just finishing up my report right now, and digging up old photos, I should have it up later this afternoon


----------



## mr. childs (May 7, 2020)

Nu-Be said:


> *Triangle Kush x Iraqi Evaluation & Smoke Report*
> View attachment 4557404
> Testers from bodhi seeds
> 
> ...


you are unparalleled in smoke reports. in our time of need you once again provide a standard bearing path to how things should be done. continue to keep the flame.


----------



## joeko420 (May 7, 2020)

Nu-Be said:


> *Triangle Kush x Iraqi Evaluation & Smoke Report*​


Fantastic writeup! Thank you!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 7, 2020)

*Tester Report:* Yager Hashplant (Yager x 88G13HP)


I have never experienced the Yager mother before, but having had a decent amount of experience with the dad, I was curious to see what traits he would let shine through. Unfortunately, out of the whole pack I only ended up with 1 female to take to flower. That female was one of the smallest plants in veg, and I admit I did not have high hopes for her in the beginning.



*Flower Time:* Like most hashplant crosses, at least for me, she seemed to be looking real nice and done around 65-70 days or so from flip. It could surely come down a week earlier than that if needed, without sacrificing a huge amount of quality. I just prefer the plants on the done, done side. 



*Stretch:* From the other plants I saw in veg, the stretch on this plant appears to be on the shorter side. The female I took to flower Maybe only grew .5 times bigger, she hardly stretched at all. It looked like that although the nodal spacing was further apart on others, none would stretch more than double original height in flower. The female that did make it through flower was loaded with buds all up and down the stock, lack of stretch did not cause a lack of filling out! Did not need to be staked up at all the entire grow, short branching and minimum stretch helped keep its strength.



*Issues: *Really the only issue I had, which ends up just being how the cookie crumbles, is that I only had 1 female to base this report off of. I had a plant that I thought was a hermed female, but after much inspection and discussion with @Nube, we both decided that it looked more like a solid male than a hermed female. Otherwise, this is not a plant that I would be trying to SCROG into a cash crop. Grew very nicely as a single dominant cola plant, I’d imagine if you wanted to grow a bush shaped plant that it would take a long time to veg to the shape you are looking for. 



*Yield:* Small yield from small plant but that is to be expected. What was yielded was rock hard, resinous, stinky glandular covered nugs of the highest quality. I believe it was somewhere near an oz dried.



*Aroma:* She is a sweet stinker! Stem rubs while growing gave off smells of sweet skunky hash, with hints of anise and medicine. Curing in the jar it smells like you just popped open a bottle of Simply Orange Juice. Smells very smooth, and while not quite citrusey, it really does remind me of orange juice, with less focus on the orange part. Another way I can describe it is orange juice with sweaty gym socks on the tail end, a little bit of that sweet sweat funk.



*Taste/Effect: *Just like I like it, she’s another nighttime knockout! Great potency, great for chilling on the sofa with your thoughts. Flavor is similiar to the taste, except a bit sweeter on the inhale, and kinda earthy/kushywith some sweetness on the exhale. Fast onset, hits you all over. I generally notice when it will hit you in the face/behind the eyes first, and I did not quite get that from this, more of an overall stone that envelops your whole body. She has a high potency to her that would make this a great strain for stoner veterans to turn to for a chill out smoke. I prefer a bong rip or two of it, a joint may be too much for one person to endeavor alone. One nice bong load will have me going downstairs to refill my water, spending 20 minutes down there, and coming back with a board game and no memory of why I went in the first place.



*Bag Appeal:* She’s a beaut! They nugs are even more appealing in hand than in photos. Covered in trichomes, you can tell she’s a stunner right away. When you pick up a little nug, its suprising how heavy and dense they are. They dont look airy or fluffy, but ts still surprising how much flower is in each one. Nice crispy outside with a good bit of springiness in the middle still. Absolutely reeks after being broke open and placed in the grinder. Its the kind of bud that clings and sticks all over the pegs in the grinder, you gotta get a toothpick to push it all down its so sticky! This is the kind of nugs that people who dont know anything about weed would say looks like high quality weed, and it lives up to its appearance! 



*Overall Impression:* I would like to say I do not think I did this test justice with only finding one female in the pack. The lady I did find was quite a headstash keeper. All of the other plants had vegged faster and bigger than she did, leading me to believe this was more of a runt pheno, and she has the potential to be a bigger producer. Buds were of good size, gumballs to golfball sized on the cola. I would not count this strain out yet, and although I dont quite think I got enough total information to make a call, I did not see anything that would hold her back. She has a great combination of flavor and potency which are the 2 traits I am seeking most. 8.5/10 overall score for me. 



I am reallybigjesusfreak/Dinopartychuckingco and I approve this tester report.about halfway through flower, end of flower, and a nug a few weeks into cure


----------



## YardG (May 7, 2020)

After all of the heartrending photos people have been posted, I was a bit apprehensive when I slit open the envelope... but everything looks a-okay. Hopefully I can do them justice.


----------



## Qube (May 7, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> *Tester Report:* Yager Hashplant (Yager x 88G13HP)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4558312


Excellent report, but is nobody going to mention the bed of human teeth in that last picture!


----------



## i0dineAlf (May 7, 2020)

Qube said:


> Excellent report, but is nobody going to mention the bed of human teeth in that last picture!


A dentist or serial killer. lol.


----------



## hillbill (May 7, 2020)

4/6 Old Soul are girls jus5 beginning to make flowers and are growing/stretching nicely and have been LSTed. Thought they would stay super compact.

1 J1 Hashplant at 53 days seems fairly close. Compact frame with nice buds. Leaves are yellowing and few white pistils and bulking up well. Fruit and swe3t on the nose today but I have a lot of loud plants right now, hard to tell.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 7, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> A dentist or serial killer. lol.


yes


----------



## mr. childs (May 7, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> *Tester Report:* Yager Hashplant (Yager x 88G13HP)
> 
> 
> I have never experienced the Yager mother before, but having had a decent amount of experience with the dad, I was curious to see what traits he would let shine through. Unfortunately, out of the whole pack I only ended up with 1 female to take to flower. That female was one of the smallest plants in veg, and I admit I did not have high hopes for her in the beginning.
> ...


thank you for a great review.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 7, 2020)

Has anyone grown Dazzleberry, Terpenado, Strawberry Goji, or Strawberry Milk?

I need a review please


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (May 7, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> A dentist or serial killer. lol.


Just a normal
Guy with a tooth fetish.


----------



## nDanger (May 7, 2020)

Don't feel like going into the whole sordid story, but here's some pics of one of three Space Cakes I grew. All of them looked exactly like this. Purple and (almost) Hairless!


----------



## gthaenigma (May 7, 2020)

I grew out two terpenados outside last year....one pheno was a big open bush, makes buds like it is easy, slow building soaring high, light srawberryish nose and flavor. The other one was a tight bushy mess, but impressively resinous, bud structure was airy, high leaf to calyx, hint of berries underneath strong mossy notres. Had to take her early due to pm, so high was/is a little racy.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 7, 2020)

nDanger said:


> Don't feel like going into the whole sordid story, but here's some pics of one of three Space Cakes I grew. All of them looked exactly like this. Purple and Hairless!
> View attachment 4558500View attachment 4558505View attachment 4558502View attachment 4558503View attachment 4558509


Ohhh...like those freaky hairless cats, but in a good way.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 7, 2020)

@Nu-Be that's a fantastic report and you grow similar to me reading some of your post. Sure fire way to the best tasting herb imo. Genetics being good anyway lol... very nice job brother! Keep em coming! 

Happy growing!

Edit: as funny as the comments were after it.. the no ego thing is real here. I have not seen one grower that I would consider to really have it on lock be a cocky asshole. Only kind hearts and very good advice not to be slept on and prob helping others achieve the same results. This thread is a prime example of how forums should be. Also most of the reason I spend most of my time here...


----------



## rollinfunk (May 7, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> yes


LOL. I assume a serial killer who's day job is a dentist?


----------



## rollinfunk (May 7, 2020)

@reallybigjesusfreak
Nice grow. Sounds like some good stuf. Do you think Yager is actually the Jager cut in the PNW? I've never had Jager, but heard it has terps like Jagermiester. Jager reminds me of Black Licorice and Cough Syrup. Any idea the genetics?


----------



## CopaGenetics (May 7, 2020)

YardG said:


> After all of the heartrending photos people have been posted, I was a bit apprehensive when I slit open the envelope... but everything looks a-okay. Hopefully I can do them justice.


Pac Northwest Hashplant x SSDD should be NUTS!!! hopefully it passes B's tests!


----------



## CopaGenetics (May 7, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> @reallybigjesusfreak
> Nice grow. Sounds like some good stuf. Do you think Yager is actually the Jager cut in the PNW? I've never had Jager, but heard it has terps like Jagermiester. Jager reminds me of Black Licorice and Cough Syrup. Any idea the genetics?


I grew a Durban Poison back in late 80's that was straight up anise... the only one ever with that smell. It was a little leafy according to my notes but great buzz/high.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 7, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> @reallybigjesusfreak
> Nice grow. Sounds like some good stuf. Do you think Yager is actually the Jager cut in the PNW? I've never had Jager, but heard it has terps like Jagermiester. Jager reminds me of Black Licorice and Cough Syrup. Any idea the genetics?


yes, I believe so. I dont know for certain, but I did a little digging before I popped them and by all accounts I could find, they seem to be the same plant, just different spellings of the same thing.


----------



## 710slickxx (May 7, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> So question.... this is not 100 percent bodhi but... I am on the hunt for other varieties to be able to breed with a bodhi strain. I even picked up a hydropolis 2x2+ tent today to make space for keeper cuts/breeding.
> 
> Has anyone used or heard of inkognyto genetics? Reason I ask is because the friend that gave me the very old sour d/mamba/MSS cut I found out got it from him along with his mamba cut back in the day on 420 genetics site. Killer killer shit! I sent a email and got it confirmed(same guy). Most of his lines are female so I wanted to ask if anyone has any insight before moving forward. I do think he is very legit just wanted to ask as I do NOT go fem when I can avoid it!
> 
> ...


I think bodhi's gear is usually so solid due to his rep (find a keeper first) that you could cross with most other solid breeders. Im looking at crossing twin flame with top dawgs gear and sin citys gear. I also need people to test these genetics, so if anyone would be willing to do this please let me know


----------



## dubekoms (May 7, 2020)

Blueberry mountain chopped at 64 days
Side branch

Popped my last 4 seeds and ended up with this single female. Last time I grew these all the plants were short and stocky and reeking of blueberry syrup. This one is tall and lanky and has a strong fresh spray paint, nail polish aroma with a perfumey berry tinge to it. Great yield and super easy to grow definitely growing it again in the future.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 8, 2020)

nDanger said:


> Don't feel like going into the whole sordid story, but here's some pics of one of three Space Cakes I grew. All of them looked exactly like this. Purple and (almost) Hairless!
> View attachment 4558500View attachment 4558505View attachment 4558502View attachment 4558503View attachment 4558509


Did you smoke it yet?
and is the remix or regular


----------



## mr. childs (May 8, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Blueberry mountain chopped at 64 daysView attachment 4558803
> Side branch
> View attachment 4558806
> Popped my last 4 seeds and ended up with this single female. Last time I grew these all the plants were short and stocky and reeking of blueberry syrup. This one is tall and lanky and has a strong fresh spray paint, nail polish aroma with a perfumey berry tinge to it. Great yield and super easy to grow definitely growing it again in the future.


completely different grow parameters this time around ?


----------



## gthaenigma (May 8, 2020)

Where can i find more info on bodhi dads?


----------



## kroc (May 8, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> Where can i find more info on bodhi dads?


this is a good place to start https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432


----------



## kroc (May 8, 2020)

local buddy lost a ton of stuff, hes getting the bodhi hookup now  throwing him some cuts of the fuzz, secret chief, spirit train, hashplant 4, ssdd and a bunch of ssdd f2s. cant wait to see what some of these do outdoors!


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 8, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Guilty of paper towel, Rapid rooter and straight to medium. Having said that if the seed has a tiny crack and looks like it's going to go it goes to RR or dirt... 100% almost all the time. JMO
> 
> Edit: I also agree 100% with you at the same time. When I do PT I'm very proactive and never lazy lol...



The last few beans i popped, i put directly into a moistened root riot cube and they seemed to have popped quicker and i liked the stability of having the cube rather than paper towel and then to dirt....have you done that?


----------



## gthaenigma (May 8, 2020)

kroc said:


> this is a good place to start https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=287432


Thank you.


----------



## rollinfunk (May 8, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Blueberry mountain chopped at 64 daysView attachment 4558803
> Side branch
> View attachment 4558806


Looks fire. I had a different pheno in my one female so far. She was small and smelled like blueberries. Didn't purple up though. @Boosky . You may need to bump these up in your priority list


----------



## Boosky (May 8, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Blueberry mountain chopped at 64 daysView attachment 4558803
> Side branch
> View attachment 4558806
> Popped my last 4 seeds and ended up with this single female. Last time I grew these all the plants were short and stocky and reeking of blueberry syrup. This one is tall and lanky and has a strong fresh spray paint, nail polish aroma with a perfumey berry tinge to it. Great yield and super easy to grow definitely growing it again in the future.


Just picked up some of these and now am super excited after seeing what you did with them. Thanks for the pics and timeframe of flower.


----------



## Boosky (May 8, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Looks fire. I had a different pheno in my one female so far. She was small and smelled like blueberries. Didn't purple up though. @Boosky . You may need to bump these up in your priority list


They are bumped! They were bumped before this. Lol. @rollinfunk, thank you for the generosity. Let me know if there is anything else I can do for you. I missed out on all the Blueberry crosses and you saved the day!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 8, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> The last few beans i popped, i put directly into a moistened root riot cube and they seemed to have popped quicker and i liked the stability of having the cube rather than paper towel and then to dirt....have you done that?


I found that some of the cubes seemed too dense for such a tiny seedling, it just pushed the whole thing out of the hole before it rooted into the Grodan cube. Not on all of them, but enough to make me switch back to jiffy pods. I like them. I get as good a germ rate as with anything else (just had 68/70 germinate on my last pop) and they're cheap and easy. If a seed fails to start, I'll just pick it out and the pod down the road for clones or something, not always even weed related, sometimes just garden stuff.


----------



## dubekoms (May 8, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> completely different grow parameters this time around ?


Environment was a little different but I used the same lights. I think the other ones leaned more towards the blueberry indica mom and this one leans more towards the appalachia dad.


----------



## dubekoms (May 8, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Just picked up some of these and now am super excited after seeing what you did with them. Thanks for the pics and timeframe of flower.


Yeah I highly recommend it, nothing but good stuff in this cross. Couple random pics from last round with them


----------



## freewanderer04 (May 8, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 4/6 Old Soul are girls jus5 beginning to make flowers and are growing/stretching nicely and have been LSTed. Thought they would stay super compact.
> 
> 1 J1 Hashplant at 53 days seems fairly close. Compact frame with nice buds. Leaves are yellowing and few white pistils and bulking up well. Fruit and swe3t on the nose today but I have a lot of loud plants right now, hard to tell.


Strong pinesol smell coming through in the Old Souls?


----------



## Boosky (May 8, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Yeah I highly recommend it, nothing but good stuff in this cross. Couple random pics from last round with themView attachment 4559357View attachment 4559359View attachment 4559361


Beautiful finished pics, I am salivating! If it has any blueberry flavor to it and I'll be a happy camper. I know it's been said before but the Blueberry I got in the early 90's around Colorado was like Booberry cereal. Smelled so good you would want to eat, you wouldn't because it was $300 a zip, but you would want to.

Edit: Got to thinking and it may very well be just like that old Blueberry but my senses are dulled from all the years of abuse. My sniffer ain't what it used to be, or my sight, or my hearing. Damn it sucks getting old! Lol. That's why I usually have my wife and friends give me their input on taste and smell.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Boosky (May 8, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Strong pinesol smell coming through in the Old Souls?


I hope so, been eyeballing that one. Love me some pine! Wanna get a couple more of the newer Papa's. Got a few Snow Lotus, few Wookie, couple Appalachian(could use more), couple SSDD(could use a couple more) and a few 88g13hp but the ones have peeked my interest.


----------



## mr. childs (May 8, 2020)

ok, so one didn't pop yet, but hopefully it will. mothers hashplant for august/septembers menu. hopefully i can spread the wealth to neighbors to keep their minds off the beer virus...


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 8, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> View attachment 4559589


That appears to prove what I thought after their initial Bodhi drop. The site’s paid VIPs get some strains held back for them in a drop. Not super cool to post pics like that in here when the rest of us can’t get them. Just my opinion and should be taken with the entire salt shaker worth of salt.


----------



## JHashmore (May 8, 2020)

JHashmore said:


> I recently pollinated a SSDD on two seperate branches with two separate batches of pollen. One Space Monkey, and one Deadlights(TGA CBD Sativa influenced variety). The finished seeds definitely look different with the Space Monkey being somewhat larger. I spaced the pollinations apart slightly, but i'm skeptical that's the cause of the difference. A question for the books or experience.


I just had a real good look and actually the size is very similar but the dead lights pollinated seeds have an orange tint the space monkey ones do not. Could be timing or genetics I can’t say. Didn’t want to put out false info.


----------



## hillbill (May 9, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Strong pinesol smell coming through in the Old Souls?


Not much yet but it is there, smelled it yesterday 13 days which i# early here. Growing fast and leaves now just a bit wide and putting sugar on sugar leaves already.

Just now chopped my Wolfpack girl at 55 days, first checked trykes yesterday and they were at least 30%amber, no clear heavy buds on compact frame and a couple double buds. Few new pistils and receding pistils are bright orange. Extreme black pepper and lemon or grapefruit when chopped. Also a real sour note of dank ness. Heavy buds but will need some trimming.


----------



## The Mantis (May 9, 2020)

Kashmir Daydream @50 days. Much longer internode length than I was expecting on all of these. I'm guessing it's the SSDD male that must be a lanky dude. About 6" in between nodes. Smell right now is like Subcool's Vortex, like overripe fruit with baby poo.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 9, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Kashmir Daydream @50 days. Much longer internode length than I was expecting on all of these. I'm guessing it's the SSDD male that must be a lanky dude. About 6" in between nodes. Smell right now is like Subcool's Vortex, like overripe fruit with baby poo.
> View attachment 4560022




Nice! i grabbed a pack of those.....looking forward to it

is that the only pheno you're running? i think every SSDD cross has a few lanky ones....SSDD has some lanky in it's own line


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 9, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> That appears to prove what I thought after their initial Bodhi drop. The site’s paid VIPs get some strains held back for them in a drop. Not super cool to post pics like that in here when the rest of us can’t get them. Just my opinion and should be taken with the entire salt shaker worth of salt.


Nothing about that seedbank has ever sat well with me. They seem to thrive on hype and "eliteness" despite having pretty stingy selection of offerings. Like, only 12 bodhi offerings? Just the figure 4 line from Dominion and like 4 other packs? Plus the opportunity to pay more money for them to hold packs back. None of that sounds like its for me when there's plenty of other banks like GLG, JBC, etc out there.


----------



## Stickyjones (May 9, 2020)

Wondering if anybody got the strawberry milk f2s that theyd consider trading. Pm if so


----------



## YardG (May 9, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Nothing about that seedbank has ever sat well with me. They seem to thrive on hype and "eliteness" despite having pretty stingy selection of offerings. Like, only 12 bodhi offerings? Just the figure 4 line from Dominion and like 4 other packs? Plus the opportunity to pay more money for them to hold packs back. None of that sounds like its for me when there's plenty of other banks like GLG, JBC, etc out there.


Paying VIPs also get early access to new releases before the unwashedpaying masses.


----------



## The Mantis (May 9, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Nice! i grabbed a pack of those.....looking forward to it
> 
> is that the only pheno you're running? i think every SSDD cross has a few lanky ones....SSDD has some lanky in it's own line


I'm running the whole pack right now but can't really see many differences in them at the moment. They all have the kashmir blades and all seem to have the long node length. This one is the furthest along. I'll report more if I see any different phenos pop up.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 9, 2020)

Most of my ssdd seedlings are runts, planted like 5 or 6 so far, even my only 1ft tall one is a tortoise, hoping its a female

Some are super runts like 3 inch tall super midgets

I put the ssdd sticker from glg on my water chiller so I need somethin to represent now


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 9, 2020)

Think I’m gonna start the ASS and Bingo Pajama preservation today.


----------



## mawasmada (May 9, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Think I’m gonna start the ASS and Bingo Pajama preservation today.


I'll be paying close attention to that ASS. I'm not sure when I'll get to my pack, as I've got other things lined up for most of this year. If you record/review it as well as I've seen your other work we're in for a treat.


----------



## theaznal (May 9, 2020)

theaznal said:


> Added Strawberry Lotus (Strawberry Milk x Snow Lotus )
> Just popped half a pack of Soul Mate


Added Dread Bread, Mountain Temple, and Strawberry Milk F2


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 9, 2020)

Not looking good on the tiger milks, theirs others i can pop with the old appy in it...ugh


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 9, 2020)

If anyone wants to see a really good “log” of peach Hashplant, check out the hashtag #peachromx88g13hp on Instagram. A guy who ran the testers got some crazy good phenos from a single pack. There is some serious fire in those peach Hashplant packs. I’ll be popping all of mine, that is for sure.


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 9, 2020)

YardG said:


> Paying VIPs also get early access to new releases before the unwashedpaying masses.


But the fact of the matter is there is no method for the unpaid masses to become VIP. Dude’s Patreon has shown sold out since I first heard of them, so there’s no way anyone else can gain access to the “special people stock”. Thriving on hype & exclusivity seems to work. Good for them. 

The only time I _almost _bought from there was a BOGO sale that seemed like a decent deal until I realized the BOGO sale didn’t allow you to pick your free second pack—you only get a second pack of the same thing. If you know you like the strain or are trying to do a hunt that’s cool, but not at all what I look for in a BOGO. Guess I’m spoiled from GLG’s BOGO sales. 

I already got a pack of peach hashplant, though, so I’m good. 



AdvancedBuffalo said:


> If anyone wants to see a really good “log” of peach Hashplant, check out the hashtag #peachromx88g13hp on Instagram. A guy who ran the testers got some crazy good phenos from a single pack. There is some serious fire in those peach Hashplant packs. I’ll be popping all of mine, that is for sure.


Pretty sure I’ve seen the grow you’re referring to. That’s what made me fall off the seed buyers anonymous wagon and actually plan to buy the peach hashplant.


----------



## bongrip101 (May 9, 2020)

Divine Intervention week 5. Definitely not as chunky as the last pheno, same cherry/lemon greasy terps.


Space cake pheno's


----------



## Foulal (May 10, 2020)

Anyone have a pack of peach hashplant they want to trade for something? Really kicking myself in the ass for passing those up lol


----------



## Stink Floyd (May 10, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Anyone have a pack of peach hashplant they want to trade for something? Really kicking myself in the ass for passing those up lol


Headiegardens has four packs of the peach hashplant left


----------



## gthaenigma (May 10, 2020)

Great germ rates on the new gear, 6/6 Lemon wookie v2, 6/6 cherry lotus. The hunger games has new arrivals.


----------



## iamyou_youareme (May 10, 2020)

Dear Goji OG, 

Please stop stretching, I can not raise the lights anymore for you and don't want to have to tie you down anymore. Thank you!

Sincerely, 

iamyou_youareme


----------



## gthaenigma (May 10, 2020)

Does anyone else press bodhi gear for rosin? I read that the whole wookie line started to explore its extract potential, is there any truth to that? It presses amazing flavor bombs. I pressed some lavender aura that is damn near supifying yesterday. Heaďcrashing lavender funk.


----------



## The Mantis (May 10, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> Does anyone else press bodhi gear for rosin? I read that the whole wookie line started to explore its extract potential, is there any truth to that? It presses amazing flavor bombs. I pressed some lavender aura that is damn near supifying yesterday. Heaďcrashing lavender funk.


I've got some Vintage Pakistani and Cosmic Serpent rosin that was made locally from flower we grew. The VP produced really well (don't have the numbers though). The CS was not as good a yielder (around 15% I think) and was really liquidy. I know next to nothing about pressing rosin fwiw just reporting what was told to me. Another local grower just reported to us that he got 25% yields from flower to rosin with our DLA6 cut and tested over 25% thc. I would guess the 88g13hp line will produce more and the wookie line has those fruitier terps.


----------



## iamyou_youareme (May 10, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> Does anyone else press bodhi gear for rosin? I read that the whole wookie line started to explore its extract potential, is there any truth to that? It presses amazing flavor bombs. I pressed some lavender aura that is damn near supifying yesterday. Heaďcrashing lavender funk.


I've pressed both Goji and SSDD into rosin. Both press pretty well, the SSDD yields better and it's rosin is easier to work with. I don't know if there is any truth to the wookie line being used for extracts, I remember hearing in Bodhi's podcast that he has never taken a dab and only smokes about once a day.. not to say that other people don't use it to extract  I hear the terps are awesome in the wookie lines though, can't wait to explore them next run. What type of press are you using?


----------



## growslut (May 10, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> Does anyone else press bodhi gear for rosin? I read that the whole wookie line started to explore its extract potential, is there any truth to that? It presses amazing flavor bombs. I pressed some lavender aura that is damn near supifying yesterday. Heaďcrashing lavender funk.


Yes Bodhi's gear is great for pressing into rosin

Haven't seen him in awhile, but @Rosinallday used to frequent this Bodhi thread and was a big inspiration to me and others. His delicious rosin motivated me to start pressing bubble, not flower. And super generous too. I am still growing many strains he gifted a few years back and a cut of Af-Pak x DLA5 f2 might be my favorite smoke in the garden


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 10, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> Does anyone else press bodhi gear for rosin? I read that the whole wookie line started to explore its extract potential, is there any truth to that? It presses amazing flavor bombs. I pressed some lavender aura that is damn near supifying yesterday. Heaďcrashing lavender funk.



I press anything and everything as the women loves her dabs. Have (for now killed clones to make room after 3 runs) space monkey that went between 20-23%, clusterfunk pheno 1 20% average/pheno 2 average 24-25% BUT the bud was best from lower yielder lol. Both were fantastic though. Silver mountain (3 phenos) all yielded 20+ as well. There is more but off the top of my head. This is all I got. Very very stoned this Sunday lol....

If anyone is on the fence about what press to buy. I picked up a dabpress 6 ton press for like $418 and it works great. I have owned a few of the more expensive ones. This one is bu far best bang for buck and YOU can replace jack up to 8 ton if it ever goes. Or pull plates and put them in a shop press. GREAT PRESS!!! Covid has site kinda down in a sense but can be had Ebay or amazon from dabpress as seller, so kinda same as useing site. Shipping etc is all screwed up...

Happy growing!


----------



## gthaenigma (May 10, 2020)

I'm pressing with a low temp press. I haven't tried the others, but i love mine. I just recently got it. Soooo nice to taste terps in my dabs instead what you getwith a straightener. I had never ableto capture the lavender notes in particular. So my next question is in order to capture some of the more elusive or volitile terp do you habe ro work from drysift/bubble or can you just press low long and hard w/ flowers?


----------



## gthaenigma (May 10, 2020)

I think i remember it being green dot labs in colorado that he was working with in some way. It wasn't a detailed write up, think it may have been in skunk mag.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 10, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> Does anyone else press bodhi gear for rosin? I read that the whole wookie line started to explore its extract potential, is there any truth to that?


Yeah, I think the goal of the wookie male is to boost terps and create super loud flavors in its crosses... for flowers or extracts or whatever. Exploring wookie crosses for extract potential seems like a no-brainer. Not sure if that was his sole point but a logical one anyway.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 10, 2020)

I'm not sure who wrote this originally but it's been on the seedfinder.eu site for a long time as the wookie description...

"This Wookie (Big Buddy’s Lavender x Appalachia), a personal selection from Bodhi Seeds, has the most addictive aroma we have ever come across in the cannabis world. She smells like you just ripped your hand down a lavender vine and added a nose tingling sour note to it. The aroma is downright irresistible, the concentrate is potent as ever. It is something you would want your house, car, and office to smell like.

The stankiest beast in our garden, she is one sour flower, a nose burner to the highest level, and a true powerhouse.

Bodhi definitely created a juggernaut with this one. We are running several of Bodhi’s first outcrosses with a Wookie right now… We’ll just say that you should go ahead and get your ear plugs ready now."


----------



## gthaenigma (May 10, 2020)

Guava wookie, lavender aura, granola funk (cookie leaner), and space monkey are just amazing. So looking forward to some of the lemon wookie v2 and cherry lotus.


----------



## natureboygrower (May 10, 2020)

I've been kicking around the idea of getting a press for a few years now, but just recently got into dry sift. It's a low quality set up I rigged to collect kief, but the taste is killer. Now I'm not so sure on the press but maybe step up my dry sift gear instead. Is rosin superior to sift tastewise? Ive done the shatter and distillate thing but never rosin so I'm clueless. I like the simplicity of kief, just sprinkle it over a bowl and light. I think I'm over breaking out the crack torch for the dab rig lol.


----------



## GreenTools (May 10, 2020)

Tigermelon v2 seems to stress out easily...2 out of 3 females dropped some balls about 3 weeks into flower while the rest of the room is fine.... beware if you run these inside...


----------



## mawasmada (May 10, 2020)

My last GLG order to be placed at 4/20 sales time is due here tomorrow. 
Bodhi: Peach HP w/Cherry Sativa x SSDD freebie
Cryptic Labs: Highland Guerrero w/Vintage Mexican freebie
I'm happy. The usps had me stressed this go, but they got on their pony and rode the trails to get it through to GLG, and now nearly home free.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 10, 2020)

The Black Light Fantasy gifts getting ready to go out this week. Don’t worry I haven’t responded to anybody’s emails yet you didn’t get forgotten.


----------



## CopaGenetics (May 10, 2020)

The only weed-related


GreenTools said:


> Tigermelon v2 seems to stress out easily...2 out of 3 females dropped some balls about 3 weeks into flower while the rest of the room is fine.... beware if you run these inside...


good info! No BALLZ allowed!


----------



## The Mantis (May 10, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I've been kicking around the idea of getting a press for a few years now, but just recently got into dry sift. It's a low quality set up I rigged to collect kief, but the taste is killer. Now I'm not so sure on the press but maybe step up my dry sift gear instead. Is rosin superior to sift tastewise? Ive done the shatter and distillate thing but never rosin so I'm clueless. I like the simplicity of kief, just sprinkle it over a bowl and light. I think I'm over breaking out the crack torch for the dab rig lol.


Nice thing about rosin is you can use your dry sift to make it. Best thing to do imo is:
- collect and store as much kief as you can.
- then make hash with some it (regular old school press style or get a rosin squisher)
- you can always make more rosin with your kief (and/or flower).

I prefer old school hash for its' versatility but some folks like the rosin. You can also turn your hash (bubble hash too) into rosin.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 10, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Nice thing about rosin is you can use your dry sift to make it. Best thing to do imo is:
> - collect and store as much kief as you can.
> - then make hash with some it (regular old school press style or get a rosin squisher)
> - you can always make more rosin with your kief (and/or flower).
> ...


I was all loosey goosey with my pollen and most of my shit got pollenated this go around, that wasnt supposed to. So now I get to learn the art of bubble hash. I have made dry ice a ton of times, but i figured with whole plants I might as well try and make as high quality a product as I can. hoping frenchie cannoli videos can show me the way!


----------



## jp68 (May 10, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> I've got some Vintage Pakistani and Cosmic Serpent rosin that was made locally from flower we grew. The VP produced really well (don't have the numbers though). The CS was not as good a yielder (around 15% I think) and was really liquidy. I know next to nothing about pressing rosin fwiw just reporting what was told to me. Another local grower just reported to us that he got 25% yields from flower to rosin with our DLA6 cut and tested over 25% thc. I would guess the 88g13hp line will produce more and the wookie line has those fruitier terps.


My Dla6 is extremely resinous after a 2 month cure . Like rock hard and dry but when you break it open its still so sticky and resinous


----------



## mawasmada (May 10, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I was all loosey goosey with my pollen and most of my shit got pollenated this go around, that wasnt supposed to. So now I get to learn the art of bubble hash. I have made dry ice a ton of times, but i figured with whole plants I might as well try and make as high quality a product as I can. hoping frenchie cannoli videos can show me the way!


Sorry to hear about the unwanted pollenation. Learning a new skill is always good, hopefully it all turns out for the best! Good luck!


----------



## natureboygrower (May 10, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Nice thing about rosin is you can use your dry sift to make it. Best thing to do imo is:
> - collect and store as much kief as you can.
> - then make hash with some it (regular old school press style or get a rosin squisher)
> - you can always make more rosin with your kief (and/or flower).
> ...


I like bubble hash and have bags, but i dont seem to get that full melt burn all the time. Shit be smoking up a storm coming out of my bowl.
Back in the early 90's as a teen we'd smoke 'sea hash'. A boat running hash up my way never made its connection and ended up dumping a shitload of 5 gallon buckets of hash when they found out the coast guard was on to them. Took just one scallop dragger to find the location then they were all onto it. My friend's dad owned a scallop boat and my buddy would bring that shit to school for us to smoke. It burned like a brush fire it smoked so bad lol. They dried in news paper down in the engine room lmao. The funny thing is, that was early 90's and i believe it was dumped in 80's lol. Been sitting on the ocean floor for awhile. 

Got a few hindu hashplants and black raspberry popping up in solos to keep it bodhi related for all the sticklers


----------



## mawasmada (May 10, 2020)

I hope my brothers and sisters to the east got your starts indoors before the storm.


----------



## steveydvee (May 10, 2020)

Waddupppppppp my dudes! Got a bunch of Bodhi running in a 12x12 and mannnn its looking beautiful. I got Guava Wookie, Soul Mate, Blue Sunshine, Clusterfunk, Hollyweed, Temple of Apollo and A LOT of Bad Dawg freebies running also. Running MH in veg, HPS in flower. Soil grow. Just flipped to 12-12 a couple days ago. Plants never trained in veg so I can really see how they grow.

From what I see so far that is noteworthy;

The Guava Wookie branches out wide, with short inter-nodal spacing, no deficiency problems and the branches are in bunches that are not to far away from the main cola. Would be a solid pick for a scrog.

Blue Sunshine grew the fastest, clones rooted the quickest, germinated the quickest, ran through a lot of hurdles to try to keep up with the demand because she had the most problems with deficiencies. I'm assuming she was just a step ahead of the pack and needed more nutes. Definitely got my eye on this for production. Tall, single cola with branches growing straight up alongside it. Would be good for a SOG.

Temple of Apollo is just one leg behind Blue Sunshine in terms of growth and cloning speed. Similar structure.

Clusterfunk was popped late so it's hard to compare it to the rest.

Soul Mate has the biggest fan leaves and the thickest stem of them all. Slightly taller then the Guava Wookie.

Hollyweed is just trecking along nothing noteworthy(Most were culled so I haven't really paid too much attention here)

I just LST'd them when I flipped the lights so they are looking all bent out of shape. Some were just getting wayyyy too tall. Will update with pics once everything starts filling out and normalizes


----------



## Green pantsuit (May 10, 2020)

Testers have broken ground and new beans are planted with more on the way! Getting into exciting new crosses like this makes my ganja gardening heart grow ten times its size!


----------



## The Mantis (May 11, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I like bubble hash and have bags, but i dont seem to get that full melt burn all the time. Shit be smoking up a storm coming out of my bowl.
> Back in the early 90's as a teen we'd smoke 'sea hash'. A boat running hash up my way never made its connection and ended up dumping a shitload of 5 gallon buckets of hash when they found out the coast guard was on to them. Took just one scallop dragger to find the location then they were all onto it. My friend's dad owned a scallop boat and my buddy would bring that shit to school for us to smoke. It burned like a brush fire it smoked so bad lol. They dried in news paper down in the engine room lmao. The funny thing is, that was early 90's and i believe it was dumped in 80's lol. Been sitting on the ocean floor for awhile.
> 
> Got a few hindu hashplants and black raspberry popping up in solos to keep it bodhi related for all the sticklers


There's gold down there in the ocean! Better go get it! 

I've had the best success getting full melt using only the highest quality trim. Basically, when you trim your buds, keep all the sugar leaf together in a bag and freeze it. I wet trim and keep the sugar leaf together in a bags then freeze it wet. This is okay if you're making bubble. Then whenever you accumulate enough trim make your bubble using only this material. You'll see the quality jump up.


----------



## Stickyjones (May 11, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I was all loosey goosey with my pollen and most of my shit got pollenated this go around, that wasnt supposed to. So now I get to learn the art of bubble hash. I have made dry ice a ton of times, but i figured with whole plants I might as well try and make as high quality a product as I can. hoping frenchie cannoli videos can show me the way!


Id reccomend keeping eveything as cold as possible and being very gentle with your aggitation when making bubble. You should end up with a boat load of really nice stuff running whole plants.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 11, 2020)

I started a bodhi specific rosin and bubble thread, so we can talk rosin with out distracting the others. I understand the desire to keep it plant related.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 11, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I was all loosey goosey with my pollen and most of my shit got pollenated this go around, that wasnt supposed to. So now I get to learn the art of bubble hash. I have made dry ice a ton of times, but i figured with whole plants I might as well try and make as high quality a product as I can. hoping frenchie cannoli videos can show me the way!


If frenchie is too hard to understand, you could also check out the dank duchess on you tube, she is one of his disciples and her vids are very easy to follow.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 11, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> Id reccomend keeping eveything as cold as possible and being very gentle with your aggitation when making bubble. You should end up with a boat load of really nice stuff running whole plants.


Do you use a mini washer? Was thinking of picking one up. 100 bucks seems like a fair price to make a whole bunch of hash, to potentially the highest quality I can possibly make it.


----------



## sdd420 (May 11, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Do you use a mini washer? Was thinking of picking one up. 100 bucks seems like a fair price to make a whole bunch of hash, to potentially the highest quality I can possibly make it.


Useful uses one and recommended it highly


----------



## iamyou_youareme (May 11, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Do you use a mini washer? Was thinking of picking one up. 100 bucks seems like a fair price to make a whole bunch of hash, to potentially the highest quality I can possibly make it.


I use a mini washer too, Frenchy style. You can find one on eBay for cheaper than $100. Just make sure you modify the drain tube so that the flow is better. The one that comes with the washer will trap plant matter and trichs. I recently got some full mesh bags and get better results than with the non-full mesh. I do runs of two minutes, then 6 minutes, then 12 minutes and only use 220, 160, 73, and 25 bags. Here is some u73 and some u160 Blueberry Hashplant hashish that has been pressed the way Frenchy does.

73 BBHP






160 BBHP


----------



## bythekasiz (May 11, 2020)

I picked up bubblebagdude washer with bags I believe it was around 90$ last year on eBay. I didn’t know anything about how to do it but after a vid on YouTube it was a piece of cake. I’ve only used it 2 or 3 times but it works good and has up to a 15 min wash timer.


----------



## Stickyjones (May 11, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Do you use a mini washer? Was thinking of picking one up. 100 bucks seems like a fair price to make a whole bunch of hash, to potentially the highest quality I can possibly make it.


I never have used a washer, just bags in a bucket. After seeing the above posts it looks like i might have to invest in one


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (May 11, 2020)

I made hash today and yesterday, and i still have a small batch to finish tomorrow. I am doing it like you said "fresh frozen" style, i directly froze my trim. But this time the yield was insane, but it's understandable as i worked nearly only with buds instead of trim.
I usually do my own soil mix, but this time i tried a premade one and this thing have a problem, i think they messed up with the ph buffer they used. My plant were very hard to keep alive, i manage to flower once they were better them but in fact they were never really happy and show a lot of stress during flower.
This session i grew one pack of Superstitious, one Snow Leopard V2 and some freebies : 6x rainforest crunch from lost riven which is mac x (zkittles x josh d og) and 8x orange rollz from raw (blue zkittles x french toast). 
I leave 4 days and when i came back one superstitious had herm pretty badly and pollinate the whole tent, and i got a lot of seeds. So nearly everything ended in the hash...


----------



## unomas (May 11, 2020)

Debating on grabbing a pack of Love Triangle along with Gorilla Ghani or More Cowbell Remix freebies from GLG. Somebody talk me into it please LOL


----------



## mawasmada (May 11, 2020)

unomas said:


> Debating on grabbing a pack of Love Triangle along with Gorilla Ghani or More Cowbell Remix freebies from GLG. Somebody talk me into it please LOL


Everyone's doing it. Don't you want to join? I think you'll fit right in


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 11, 2020)

Sakura F2 all preggo’d with what is probably Cherry Moonshine beans. One FOR SURE is, and I think I did a slopjob cleaning her up and brought a bunch of pollen in the tent. This lady is destined for the bubble bags. But, check out that fatty Bubba leaf.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 11, 2020)

My last run of bodhi I wasn’t feeling but I think it was the strain I picked .. the OMG really overpowered that cross for me 

so I went online and seen the new drop and tried to get the peach hashplant but it was gone so I did more reading and found strawberry milk .. that’s long gone but I just purchased a pack of dragons milk and it comes with a pack of strawberry milk f2


----------



## Mr Westmont (May 11, 2020)

YardG said:


> Paying VIPs also get early access to new releases before the unwashedpaying masses.


Yeah, I mean, if you go through enough seeds, and do enough selective pollen chucking with different breeders, you are bound to come across something special just like some of these "exclusive strains". You cross any Bodhi with any Gooeybreeder....and you are going to have good reefer regardless. At least better than whats floating around the dispensaries.


----------



## fuzzynuggz420 (May 12, 2020)

Hello Bodhi friends and fam! I am a grower from Grand Rapids, Michigan and recently started growing again and started my Bodhi obsession around the same time 2 year ago when I bought my first house. I keep learning everyday and continue to fall more and more in love with this plant and community!

I keep up with this thread more than the news so I figured it's about time I introduced myself and contributed to the community! Many of you have made my day with pictures of your plants and have given me a lot great advice without even knowing it and for that I am grateful and say thank you!

With this being my first post I apologize in advance for picture quality in some of my rooms and if some of the plants look a little rough. I've been really busy with some exciting additions to the grow and fell a little behind.

I'll be starting a thread in the journal section for some 80's Black Afghani x A1 x Wookie Bodhi Testers very soon and try to keep this thread updated as well if you guys would like to follow the journey! The seeds unfortunately had a very rough journey in the mail and only two have broke ground but I'm still holding onto hope for some of the others.

I've grown Mountain Temple, Sky Lotus, Space Cake, Waking Dream, and Soulmate so far. I also had a few Lucky Wookie and Heavenly Hashplant beans going that were really vigorous but turned out to be males. Along with the testers I have some Sun Ra, Lavender Aura, Magenta Hashplant, and Blue Sunshine going that I'm very excited for and also some 93 Super Skunk x Tahoe Alien from Stray and some Guerilla Fume from Lucky Dog. I went a little crazy around 420 so I also planted a couple of fems each of Inhouse Platinum Kush Breath, Dual OG, Frosted Apricots, Jellybreath x Slurricane and a couple of Blueberries and Chocolate from Useful because I slept on the Blueberry Hashplant and have regretted it ever since.... Sorry for the long post, and I look forward to my adventure with all of you!



Space Cake day 52


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 12, 2020)

fuzzynuggz420 said:


> Hello Bodhi friends and fam! I am a grower from Grand Rapids, Michigan and recently started growing again and started my Bodhi obsession around the same time 2 year ago when I bought my first house. I keep learning everyday and continue to fall more and more in love with this plant and community!
> 
> I keep up with this thread more than the news so I figured it's about time I introduced myself and contributed to the community! Many of you have made my day with pictures of your plants and have given me a lot great advice without even knowing it and for that I am grateful and say thank you!
> 
> ...


Are those testers from Bodhi directly? Never seen him do a 3 way like that, nor use that kind of packaging before. Just curious.


----------



## fuzzynuggz420 (May 12, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Are those testers from Bodhi directly? Never seen him do a 3 way like that, nor use that kind of packaging before. Just curious.


Yeah I saw a post on IG and reached out and got an email from Mrs. B with a list of testers to choose from a while back. I'm guessing it's 80's Black Afghani x A1 crossed with Wookie, but I could be wrong. I'm super geeked though, especially if it's Ak's A1 Blue Steel Vintage Blueberry cross because combined with the Wookie it should bring out some gnarly terps. 

As far as the packaging goes it's my first time testing so I can't speak on that, but Mrs. B mentioned that it costs a lot more to send them the normal way right now and were trying something new so it might have something to do with that


----------



## bythekasiz (May 12, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Are those testers from Bodhi directly? Never seen him do a 3 way like that, nor use that kind of packaging before. Just curious.


Yea that’s how this round of testers arrived, mostly crushed. There were 4 3 way crosses like that with the wookie.


----------



## bythekasiz (May 12, 2020)

fuzzynuggz420 said:


> Hello Bodhi friends and fam! I am a grower from Grand Rapids, Michigan and recently started growing again and started my Bodhi obsession around the same time 2 year ago when I bought my first house. I keep learning everyday and continue to fall more and more in love with this plant and community!
> 
> I keep up with this thread more than the news so I figured it's about time I introduced myself and contributed to the community! Many of you have made my day with pictures of your plants and have given me a lot great advice without even knowing it and for that I am grateful and say thank you!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the thread, that’s a great lineup and pics look great. Good luck with those testers. I was curious about those A1 crosses aso.


----------



## fuzzynuggz420 (May 12, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Welcome to the thread, that’s a great lineup and pics look great. Good luck with those testers. I was curious about those A1 crosses aso.


Thank you I keep buying seeds, but haven't planted any in awhile so I decided to do one big round before it got even harder to choose what to plant next lol I went 2/3 on the Space Cake and 3/3 on the Soulmate for females the last time I planted seeds so if my luck is even half as good this time around I might be in some trouble


----------



## Craigson (May 12, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Yea that’s how this round of testers arrived, mostly crushed. There were 4 3 way crosses like that with the wookie.


Lol they didnt put the black rubber washers in that you usually see when ppl pkg seeds like that. What a shame that so many beans are wasted by being crushed


----------



## gthaenigma (May 12, 2020)

They were just young beans.......


----------



## YardG (May 12, 2020)

I mean, everyone makes mistakes... particularly when there's some time pressure and a change in normal method of operation involved.


----------



## whendiesel (May 12, 2020)

Has anyone picked up Purple Star or Mango Hashplant from GLG?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (May 12, 2020)

fuzzynuggz420 said:


> Yeah I saw a post on IG and reached out and got an email from Mrs. B with a list of testers to choose from a while back. I'm guessing it's 80's Black Afghani x A1 crossed with Wookie, but I could be wrong. I'm super geeked though, especially if it's Ak's A1 Blue Steel Vintage Blueberry cross because combined with the Wookie it should bring out some gnarly terps.
> As far as the packaging goes it's my first time testing so I can't speak on that, but Mrs. B mentioned that it costs a lot more to send them the normal way right now and were trying something new so it might have something to do with that


Dude A1 is probably Apollo 11. My guess.... I think start has a black afghan x Apollo 11 (afghani 11?) this May be from that line.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (May 12, 2020)

Strayfox circle of blessings ***

80’s Black Afghani x Apollo 11 ( genius pheno)


----------



## kroc (May 12, 2020)

pretty sure a1 is the locomotion x blueberry cross from ak bean brain, could be wrong


----------



## rollinfunk (May 12, 2020)

I think A1 from Bodhi is Artifact 1, but I could be wrong. I think he talked about this plant on one of his potcasts. Wasn't this used in a DLA?


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 12, 2020)

My vote goes to Artifact 1 as well...


----------



## iamyou_youareme (May 12, 2020)

fuzzynuggz420 said:


> Hello Bodhi friends and fam! I am a grower from Grand Rapids, Michigan and recently started growing again and started my Bodhi obsession around the same time 2 year ago when I bought my first house. I keep learning everyday and continue to fall more and more in love with this plant and community!
> 
> I keep up with this thread more than the news so I figured it's about time I introduced myself and contributed to the community! Many of you have made my day with pictures of your plants and have given me a lot great advice without even knowing it and for that I am grateful and say thank you!
> 
> ...


Welcome friend! Looks like you have some killer stuff going on! Glad that you picked up the hobby again. Hopefully those Blueberries and Chocolate from useful treat you well, I was eyeing those too.. Sorry about your testers, hopefully the two that broke ground are awesome. Happy growing!


----------



## mawasmada (May 12, 2020)

So I took down my male Jungle Spice today. I didn't bother saving any pollen, but I did sprinkle some on my Bad Dawg plants before I left the room. I've still got 4 JS beans, maybe I'll get a female yet.

Edit: on a positive note, now I've got room to add 8 plants. Two will be @CopaGenetics Icy Grape. The other 6 are yet undecided Bodhi genes.


----------



## kroc (May 12, 2020)

ya that artifact 1 makes the most sense


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (May 12, 2020)

I mean I’ll Grow it/smoke it either way LOL


----------



## fuzzynuggz420 (May 12, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I think A1 from Bodhi is Artifact 1, but I could be wrong. I think he talked about this plant on one of his potcasts. Wasn't this used in a DLA?


Ahh that makes more sense! Thank you!


----------



## Pupelle (May 12, 2020)

Appalachian Super Skunk.
Mass Super Skunk x Appalachia. This pheno came out very lemony, super big buds and frosty. Potent but generic. I'll pop more and see what better phenos are in there.

Watermelon Hashplant.
This pure sativa nepali was a real treat. Bodhi gifted me these seeds and the pakistani below. I am looking forward to growing more watermelon hashplant and do a seed reproduction. The high is crisp, clear, goofy, energetic, and full of laughters. It feels clear, but it makes you retarded.

Purple Pakistani
Came out almost totally green, super citrusy extreme candy, its awesome. Curing now. I havent heard of anyone else finding green phenos in these.


----------



## Pupelle (May 12, 2020)

Black Triangle. 
Triangle Kush x 88G13HP

This is some of my favorite weed I've grown this year. The first time I smoked it, I had a 2-3hour long panic attack, it was awful. For some reason I decided to smoke it again the next day, and fell in love with the effects. Maybe my body had to get a little used to it. This is some serious weed. I've smoked it many times since, and every time has been super potent, and super enjoyable. Euphoric and creative and truthful. It seems to reveal things and help me learn about myself, in really positive ways, at the same time you are just high as fuck. Many late nights with this one already. Makes me feel like back in high school. Really cool. Psychedelic vibes sometimes. I cant wait to grow more of these. This pheno actually had some balls, and I am so happy that I plucked them off and let her finish. Not a single seed, just a jar of super dank weed. It's curing up so nicely, got real good after maybe 1-2 weeks in the jar. Flavors are inSANEly good. Amazing notes from both parents, that hashplant spice earthy funk, almost rubbery and peppery and earthy, but also some real strong OG notes, tastes way way better than OG by itself, to me 



Will definitely be growing a lot more of these soon, as well as some F2 lines I got from Generic.


----------



## jacrispy (May 12, 2020)

I got a dozen pinesoul, or soulmate...
Up.
I can't remember which one.
Same difference.
I'll post em up when they get big


----------



## jacrispy (May 12, 2020)

I'll run these outdoors with 20 fems from another breeder.


----------



## mawasmada (May 13, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Appalachian Super Skunk.
> Mass Super Skunk x Appalachia. This pheno came out very lemony, super big buds and frosty. Potent but generic. I'll pop more and see what better phenos are in there.
> 
> Watermelon Hashplant.
> ...


That Watermelon HP is gorgeous! Great job! How long did that flower?


----------



## Drop That Sound (May 13, 2020)

whendiesel said:


> Has anyone picked up Purple Star or Mango Hashplant from GLG?



Can't wait to see how the Purple Stars turn out, the most out of all the other strains I got for some reason. I really wanted to try a purple unicorn cross (or straight PU if It was available..), and picked it out of the few options there were, right before the new drop at GLG. 

Got a half a pack just started, fast germ rate! A few other people in here were talking about popping some too a few pages back.

Jalahabad Star 5? Beats me.. no real info that I could find, other than B changing the name.


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 13, 2020)

Drop That Sound said:


> Can't wait to see how the Purple Stars turn out, the most out of all the other strains I got for some reason. I really wanted to try a purple unicorn cross (or straight PU if It was available..), and picked it out of the few options there were, right before the new drop at GLG.
> 
> Got a half a pack just started, fast germ rate! A few other people in here were talking about popping some too a few pages back.
> 
> Jalahabad Star 5? Beats me.. no real info that I could find, other than B changing the name.


I'm not sure what you mean by changing the name? Jalahbad Star 5 is the mother of Purple Star, Purple Unicorn F3 is the father of Purple Star...


----------



## mindriot (May 13, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by changing the name? Jalahbad Star 5 is the mother of Purple Star, Purple Unicorn F3 is the father of Purple Star...


 I believe Purple Star was called Friendly Fire at one point


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2020)

Topanga x wook and wifi x Kashmir


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 13, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I believe Purple Star was called Friendly Fire at one point


Oh that's right, you are correct. That name didn't sit too well with military personnel...


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 13, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I believe Purple Star was called Friendly Fire at one point



Friendly Fire - that's a great name


----------



## Mr Westmont (May 13, 2020)

A1 for sure


----------



## Green pantsuit (May 13, 2020)

Everything's coming up Milhouse!


----------



## SFnone (May 13, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Are those testers from Bodhi directly? Never seen him do a 3 way like that, nor use that kind of packaging before. Just curious.


they had some kind of issue with the post office and had to send them out like that. got mine yesterday and from first glances all seems good. i'll post a pic later.


----------



## Mayan Star Portal (May 13, 2020)

Hello this is my first post. I am blessed to have bodhi seeds in my collection. Unfortunately i am only able to pop a few seeds at a time and unable to keep any males due to space limits. I was going to wait to post pics, but since a few people are asking. Here is Purple Star aka Friendly Fire in day 33 flower. She is in a 3gal fabric pot but im sure in a 15 gal she would beast out. She is stacking nicely after multiple tops. Fruity dank terps and she is sticky! Shout out to great lakes genetics for the awesome slaps, koozies, and bad dawg freebies. Stay tuned, happy growing!


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (May 13, 2020)

Greetings again Bodhi Fam,

*Nikah *(Triangle Kush x Old Mother 'Ghani)

4 seeds yielded 2 females. 
Pheno #1 was medium height and had fatter leaves and shorter petioles compared to #2, possibly OMG dom, Nice green leaves and shorter internode space but bigger buds than her sister.Approx doubled in size after flowering induced. Resin coverage was excellent , big fat trichome heads oozing with acrid lemonhead terpenes with a slightly spicy notes here and there. I couldn't taste any OG kush influence in the flavor, it was all bitter lemons and spicy citrus, perhaps more earthy spice after few weeks in the jar. Nice potency , very strong body feel and almost narcotic , but not a couch-lock type if that makes sense. Great end of day herb to make your taste buds salivate. No intersex issues noted.



Pheno #2 was Triangle Kush dominant all the way; long and lanky with sparse but dense golfballs up and down the stem. Stretched at least 3x after flip and needed support from the get go. I'm not a pro at growing OG's so i probably didn't do this pheno justice, so my yields were not great,but it was still a great plant in terms of aroma/flavor/effect. Very chemmy smells when dry, strong solvent and earthy chemicals come to mind. Not much citrus on this one but this herb STINKS. Opening the jar is obvious but breaking up a nug is just plain stanky, extreme skunk and chemical cleaner invades your nostrils. Flavor is more skunky-OG and earth tasting but still very strong chemical solvent background. LOUD. Effects will make novice users uncomfortable, its strong and has that "I shouldn't be operating heavy machinery" feel; a rush of THC that demands caution and respect. Once the rush settles, it becomes more functional and enjoyable, a nice good-vibe mind ride through old memories and self-reflection, with extreme red and puffy eyes. A keeper on potency alone and for lovers of Chemdog types. No intersex issues either.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 13, 2020)

Just an update and a few too many pics. I love the dragonfruit growth rate. Scared they may be male. Lucky Charms is a close second. And Snow Temle s not far behind. Have some C.C. strains that are really lagging in his batch. Bodhi's are superior for growth rates.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 13, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 13, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Green pantsuit (May 13, 2020)

whendiesel said:


> Has anyone picked up Purple Star or Mango Hashplant from GLG?


I have Mango Hashplant on the way along with Thunder Wook, Time Bandit, and 4 Play. Super excited about each and every one along with the 5 other Bodhi varietals I just popped


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 14, 2020)

^^^I grew the mango hp a while back in my overflow tent and even with less love yielded some nice mango flavor phenos. I had 2 or 3 and all had a very dominant mango smell. Yield was not to bad if I recall either. Possible I may have a pic but I am not 100%

Happy growing!


----------



## gthaenigma (May 14, 2020)

OMG...i so want some watermelon hp, anyone know of any available f1 or does anyone have f2s?


----------



## YardG (May 14, 2020)

It came out of one of the Nierika Nepali lines I think? There was a Circle of Blessings (Strayfox benefit) Watermelon HP x Starfighter that was very briefly available but sold out... Mass Medical posted some photos of a Watermelon HP on IG... obtained from Bodhi.

Basically if you get a line on some, keep us posted?


----------



## gthaenigma (May 14, 2020)

I want to make hash with that beautiful lady sooooooo bad. I do love me some killer melons. Ahhhhh


----------



## gthaenigma (May 14, 2020)

If i get some i will make so many seeds that she will live forever.


----------



## torontoke (May 14, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> I want to make hash with that beautiful lady sooooooo bad. I do love me some killer melons. Ahhhhh


 Love your enthusiasm 
Perhaps I don’t have the best memory tho but from what I remember that watermelonhp is like an 11-15week strain and is prolly not what a lot of people would be expecting.
I have zero doubt it’s fantastic smoke but I can’t run stuff that long I just don’t have the patience for it
Good luck in your search.

dank Zappa day 40 to keep it bodhi


----------



## mawasmada (May 14, 2020)

torontoke said:


> Love your enthusiasm
> Perhaps I don’t have the best memory tho but from what I remember that watermelonhp is like an 11-15week strain and is prolly not what a lot of people would be expecting.
> I have zero doubt it’s fantastic smoke but I can’t run stuff that long I just don’t have the patience for it
> Good luck in your search.
> ...


Nice plants! Those long flowering lines do require patience, but the payoff is more than worth it. To help my impatience, I'm trying to keep some quicker stuff going with them. 
My Goldstar x Snow Lotus went 14+ weeks, and smokes great!


----------



## natureboygrower (May 14, 2020)

Ive mentioned it here before, but the one bingo pajama I grew tasted like watermelon if that's what yall are going after. I wasnt a fan lol. Tasted just like a watermelon jolly rancher. My least favorite lol


----------



## mawasmada (May 14, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Ive mentioned it here before, but the one bingo pajama I grew tasted like watermelon if that's what yall are going after. I wasnt a fan lol. Tasted just like a watermelon jolly rancher. My least favorite lol


Flavor would be important, after effect. Nepali mountain sativa? Count me in whatever the taste.


----------



## Dryxi (May 14, 2020)

Has anyone done f2 with silver mountain? Are f2s in general just all over the place with variation? Never done it but curious


----------



## gthaenigma (May 14, 2020)

Good to know i just acquired the goldstar x sl, i am anticipating it already. What are the dominant flavors/smells on that?


----------



## gthaenigma (May 14, 2020)

On the watermelon hp, I was sold when i read the high. I love those kinda rides.


----------



## ChocoKush (May 14, 2020)

What is some good fast flowering strains bodhi got?


----------



## mawasmada (May 14, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> Good to know i just acquired the goldstar x sl, i am anticipating it already. What are the dominant flavors/smells on that?


I had 1 suriving female, some fruitiness, more earthy, slight pine. As it cures longer, it get smoother smellinng and tasting. Almost incense added flavor wirh cure.

Edit: I couldn't say what's dominate, since there was only one. I've still got a pack and a half to go through. Unsure of how many pheno's. It's good though, and if you like those rides, this is sure to please. Quick instant high, but builds considerably into strong buzz. Instant, but creeper?


----------



## Boosky (May 14, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Ive mentioned it here before, but the one bingo pajama I grew tasted like watermelon if that's what yall are going after. I wasnt a fan lol. Tasted just like a watermelon jolly rancher. My least favorite lol


Have a couple Bingo Pajamas going right now, will look for the watermelon. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Boosky (May 14, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> What is some good fast flowering strains bodhi got?


Fast flowering Bodhi strains, that’s funny! There are a few but they are far and few between. There was a 7 week Space Monkey on here and someone just posted one a few pages back, don’t recall what it was though. Good luck but I have not had many fast flowering Bodhi, it would seem to me that fast flowering is not one of the traits that Bodhi looks for. I could be wrong and just talking out my ass though, I have a tendency to do that from time to time. Lol.


----------



## jackgonza (May 14, 2020)

Strawberry Unicorn week 5 or 6


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 14, 2020)

A mix of lots of Bodhi and some plants that are not from Bodhi. Goji OG F2, LHPv2, Granola Funk, Soul Mate, and some others. Day 20 of flower for most plants, day 13 for the front left 4x4.


----------



## GreenTools (May 14, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> What is some good fast flowering strains bodhi got?


Any of the a11g crosses have potential to finish quickly....I had a Bruce banner x a11g that was done in 49 days....


----------



## bythekasiz (May 14, 2020)

Endor Score, Field Trip, Space monkey, mimosa hp are a few 60 day and shorter strains I’m running atm.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 14, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Ive mentioned it here before, but the one bingo pajama I grew tasted like watermelon if that's what yall are going after. I wasnt a fan lol. Tasted just like a watermelon jolly rancher. My least favorite lol


Thats right, I had forgotten you had mentioned that. I just popped the last of my pack in an F2 effort, I will certainly be looking for that pheno as well. Also, lol, really excited hit Bingo with my Grandpa's Breath, just to be callin it Grandpajamas. try saying that out loud. its fun.


----------



## Observe & Report (May 14, 2020)

Dryxi said:


> Are f2s in general just all over the place with variation?


Probably not. If you take two stabilized parents, that is two different lines that have been inbred so the traits you are interested in are true breeding, that is mostly homozygous, and cross them you get a true F1 hybrid. Those F1 seeds will be very uniform (every seed the same phenotype) but the F2s will have a lot of variation. On the contrary, Cannabis seeds are rarely made from two stabilized parents and are not true F1 hybrids, they are polyhybrids. They aren't very uniform and neither are the first generation of incrosses, what people call "F2."

So yeah you'll probably see some recessive traits popping up but they won't be all that much more varied than the originals which already have a different pheno for every seed it seems.


----------



## Boosky (May 14, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> Any of the a11g crosses have potential to finish quickly....I had a Bruce banner x a11g that was done in 49 days....


Nice! I only came across one other strain that finished in 49 days. It was my buddies strain called "The Elvis" and I think originated east coast (Citral x Skunk). I ran it and finished 56 days, had a little berry flavor with my grow method and timeline. Weird, cause his had no berry to it. Very potent and no ceiling. He gave me some seeds that he made crosses with it before he moved and I am looking forward to those.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (May 14, 2020)

Jungle Spice kids.


----------



## Boosky (May 14, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Jungle Spice kids.
> View attachment 4565279View attachment 4565280


You're gonna like it! Thick, leathery and greasy is how I explain that one.


----------



## Craigson (May 14, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Endor Score, Field Trip, Space monkey, mimosa hp are a few 60 day and shorter strains I’m running atm.


You count from flip??


----------



## bythekasiz (May 14, 2020)

Craigson said:


> You count from flip??


If it’s the First run I wait until I see the white hair preflowers and start counting but even so all those I listed do have several phenos that will be 60 days or less from flip.


----------



## crisnpropa (May 14, 2020)

14 grams of Eternal Sunshine.


----------



## mawasmada (May 14, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> 14 grams of Eternal Sunshine.


Grow/smoke review?

Edit: It looks very good!


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 14, 2020)

Couple randoms from today at day 37-38

More cowbell ogkb pheno 2


Space monkey (last run this pheno)


Laplata labs- colorado clemintine


This pheno above looks and smells fire but yield will be low for size of plant. I have 10-15 more beans and will search more for a better one. Rock hard buds with a very loud smell. More cowbell smells great as well...

Happy growing!


----------



## crisnpropa (May 14, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Grow/smoke review?
> 
> Edit: It looks very good!


Thanks!
I haven't smoked this particular plant since I quit smoking 10 weeks ago, but those who have smoked it are reporting a mellow and relaxed effect. Buds have a citrusy smell.

Thick stalked plant. Grown under leds and I think it would do well outdoors. Let me know if I can answer any specific questions about it.


----------



## mawasmada (May 14, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Thanks!
> I haven't smoked this particular plant since I quit smoking 10 weeks ago, but those who have smoked it are reporting a mellow and relaxed effect. Buds have a citrusy smell.
> 
> Thick stalked plant. Grown under leds and I think it would do well outdoors. Let me know if I can answer any specific questions about it.


Flowering time?


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 14, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> I want to make hash with that beautiful lady sooooooo bad. I do love me some killer melons. Ahhhhh


Hope you have lots of head room and patience for that long flower ride. Seems like I read Strayfox said they have quite stretch along with foxtails to spare.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 15, 2020)

My headroom won't be a issue. Patience, not a prob. It is easy when you know what waiting for. Imagine the dabs at the end of that rainbow baby! Pure bliss.


----------



## crisnpropa (May 15, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Flowering time?


Lost track but I estimate between 10 and 12 weeks.


----------



## greg nr (May 15, 2020)

My elfenstone finally finished 11 weeks to the day. Very good yields.


----------



## Boosky (May 15, 2020)

greg nr said:


> My elfenstone finally finished 11 weeks to the day. Very good yields.
> 
> View attachment 4566932View attachment 4566933


What does she smell like? Skunky, Grapefruit, lemon, chemmy.....i gotta know, I just gotta! Whatever it is I'm sure it will be tasty!


----------



## fuzzynuggz420 (May 15, 2020)

More Space Cake! Day 56


----------



## Boosky (May 15, 2020)

fuzzynuggz420 said:


> More Space Cake! Day 56
> View attachment 4566935
> View attachment 4566986
> View attachment 4566987
> View attachment 4566989


I bet they are hard as rocks? Looks like I'm gonna have to dig that one out of the vault. I was deciding between Space Cake, Granola Funk or Field trip. Gonna run some Eagle Scout from Greenpoint at the same time to see how they stack up against one another. Or maybe I should run fewer seeds of each and run them all? Opinions? Only thing that woul suck at running all of them is I will really need to be vigilant at checking for and plucking bananas. I always seem to get a couple on my GSC crosses. Ran Forum cut and Thin Mint cut with no nanners at all. I think crosses bring out recessive traits hidden in the Girl Scout Cookies. Blah, blah, blah..... sorry just really high on some More Cowbell OGKB and rambling on. Lol.


----------



## Boosky (May 15, 2020)

Hey @CopaGenetics last night I was super high on some MOB x Black Domina. Lol.


----------



## fuzzynuggz420 (May 15, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I bet they are hard as rocks? Looks like I'm gonna have to dig that one out of the vault. I was deciding between Space Cake, Granola Funk or Field trip. Gonna run some Eagle Scout from Greenpoint at the same time to see how they stack up against one another. Or maybe I should run fewer seeds of each and run them all? Opinions? Only thing that woul suck at running all of them is I will really need to be vigilant at checking for and plucking bananas. I always seem to get a couple on my GSC crosses. Ran Forum cut and Thin Mint cut with no nanners at all. I think crosses bring out recessive traits hidden in the Girl Scout Cookies. Blah, blah, blah..... sorry just really high on some More Cowbell OGKB and rambling on. Lol.


Yeah they're both super dense, even the lower stuff! The one in the first picture is short and stocky with like a vanilla frosting and lime smell with a little gas and the one in the second picture is like a hashy hazelnut funk with a little skunkiness to it. I've been looking at getting a pack of Field Trip because it sounds like a tasty combo, and it looks fire from the pics I've seen!

Although I don't always get this lucky on seed pops, I only planted 3 of these and got two pretty dope females so I'd say your chances are fairly good of finding something you like, even if you only pop a couple of beans!


----------



## CopaGenetics (May 15, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Hey @CopaGenetics last night I was super high on some MOB x Black Domina. Lol.


@Boosky nug shots or it didnt happen!  shoot me a pm. The Crazy Bitch is turning out ten times better than anybody could have expected, you have those right? To keep this Bodhi related... The Red Eye Jedi beans out-performed all of the others, and thats a lot. 4 trays of 32 and two of the Red Eye popped above ground before any of the others. I am PUMPED!!!


----------



## Boosky (May 15, 2020)

fuzzynuggz420 said:


> Yeah they're both super dense, even the lower stuff! The one in the first picture is short and stocky with like a vanilla frosting and lime smell with a little gas and the one in the second picture is like a hashy hazelnut funk with a little skunkiness to it. I've been looking at getting a pack of Field Trip because it sounds like a tasty combo, and it looks fire from the pics I've seen!
> 
> Although I don't always get this lucky on seed pops, I only planted 3 of these and got two pretty dope females so I'd say your chances are fairly good of finding something you like, even if you only pop a couple of beans!


Vanilla frosting and lime. I think I could dig on that!


----------



## Boosky (May 15, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Boosky nug shots or it didnt happen!  shoot me a pm. The Crazy Bitch is turning out ten times better than anybody could have expected, you have those right? To keep this Bodhi related... The Red Eye Jedi beans out-performed all of the others, and thats a lot. 4 trays of 32 and two of the Red Eye popped above ground before any of the others. I am PUMPED!!!


Red Eye Jedi is next on the list as well, I'm doing that and some more Jabba's Stash to keep it Star Wars. I will get you some pics as well, I'm just so electronic illiterate it takes me a bit. Take pics, get on rollitup, PM @CopaGenetics , attach files and send. Ok I think I got it, was just thinking out loud plus I can reference this post if I need help. Lol


----------



## mawasmada (May 16, 2020)

Hey y'all..I've been lookinng at some Bodhi, and others on strainly. I'd like some feedback from folks with experiece there please. 
I hope everyone's grows are full-on awesome for them!


----------



## fartoblue (May 16, 2020)

LEMON HASH PLANT V2

Have these at 50 days from flip to 12/12 and although they are extremely frosty some of the buds are still only marble size with not allot of development. They may be a 10 week strain and fill out fingers crossed. Out of the six I have maybe 2 will be decent yield or so it looks so far.

Mine have grown very tall and doubled in size since flip. with tall elongated colas.

They all smell different but it is like walking through a lemon grove (not that I have actually walked through a lemon grove) when the fan wafts past. One plant in particular has fan leaves turning purple.

They are all very very frosty. Even the fan leaves are frosty.

FROSTY FAN LEAF


----------



## hillbill (May 16, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> Probably not. If you take two stabilized parents, that is two different lines that have been inbred so the traits you are interested in are true breeding, that is mostly homozygous, and cross them you get a true F1 hybrid. Those F1 seeds will be very uniform (every seed the same phenotype) but the F2s will have a lot of variation. On the contrary, Cannabis seeds are rarely made from two stabilized parents and are not true F1 hybrids, they are polyhybrids. They aren't very uniform and neither are the first generation of incrosses, what people call "F2."
> 
> So yeah you'll probably see some recessive traits popping up but they won't be all that much more varied than the originals which already have a different pheno for every seed it seems.


So true, the multi poly hybreeds May each have multiple F1s and F2s as well as selfed plants in recent lineage.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 16, 2020)

cant remembet who asked but Sakura is a very short flowering plant, 3 of mine are all clearly the furthest along, I dont think They're gonna go much past 56 days if even that.


----------



## Boosky (May 16, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> cant remembet who asked but Sakura is a very short flowering plant, 3 of mine are all clearly the furthest along, I dont think They're gonna go much past 56 days if even that.


Was thinking of picking up the Sakura in search of some Bubba leaners. Let us know what you find. Gotta make a decision of purchase soon before they're gone. And short flowering sounds great to me.


----------



## iamyou_youareme (May 16, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Hey y'all..I've been lookinng at some Bodhi, and others on strainly. I'd like some feedback from folks with experiece there please.
> I hope everyone's grows are full-on awesome for them!


Hey bud, I've successfully received clones from Strainly, my transaction went smoothly. The clones were not anything bodhi related (although I have seen a few bodhi seed packs on there), and I am still flowering them out now to see if they are the real deal. There are only a few reputable vendors on Strainly, make sure you check the Strainly thread on RIU and see which vendors are good. I used Aroma Therapeutic and had live/rooted plants within 3 days of ordering. Happy Growing!


----------



## mawasmada (May 16, 2020)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Hey bud, I've successfully received clones from Strainly, my transaction went smoothly. The clones were not anything bodhi related (although I have seen a few bodhi seed packs on there), and I am still flowering them out now to see if they are the real deal. There are only a few reputable vendors on Strainly, make sure you check the Strainly thread on RIU and see which vendors are good. I used Aroma Therapeutic and had live/rooted plants within 3 days of ordering. Happy Growing!


I don't remember all of the names off hand, but the one that comes to mind is Primordial Beanz. They have 100% feedback 49/49...but I'm still checking with y'all here. I've not been steered wrong here.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 16, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I bet they are hard as rocks? Looks like I'm gonna have to dig that one out of the vault. I was deciding between Space Cake, Granola Funk or Field trip. Gonna run some Eagle Scout from Greenpoint at the same time to see how they stack up against one another. Or maybe I should run fewer seeds of each and run them all? Opinions? Only thing that woul suck at running all of them is I will really need to be vigilant at checking for and plucking bananas. I always seem to get a couple on my GSC crosses. Ran Forum cut and Thin Mint cut with no nanners at all. I think crosses bring out recessive traits hidden in the Girl Scout Cookies. Blah, blah, blah..... sorry just really high on some More Cowbell OGKB and rambling on. Lol.



yea i got some herms on the Field Trip - super dank but i had to discontinue it.....i've definitely had issues with Forum gsc so it's definitely that...never on thin mint crosses tho...i'd keep running it if my room was small enough to keep a really good eye on it, but it's a little tougher when it's a little larger....killer bud tho and there's a few that yield really well


----------



## Boosky (May 16, 2020)

I think I will run them all separate, I just dont have time to be checking that many ALL the way through flower. Thank you for the info, Boo.


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 16, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Im about to pop a couple of chem 1 x ssdd. Thanks for that description it is a serious tease. Got any pics?


These gals wil be spending the summer outdoors @40N
flower room is occupied until aug/sept


----------



## johnnie twosheds (May 16, 2020)

My dog's been at my stash again! There's about an oz of soul mate in that spliff


----------



## Forte (May 16, 2020)

Anyone know which are bodhi's most couch lock/sedating strains?


----------



## freewanderer04 (May 16, 2020)

Forte said:


> Anyone know which are bodhi's most couch lock/sedating strains?


Soul Food will pen you down and knock you out if you're the least bit tired. I would imagine that's a hashplant trait so anything with the 88G13HP in it crossed to an indica.


----------



## kroc (May 16, 2020)

Forte said:


> Anyone know which are bodhi's most couch lock/sedating strains?


soulmate f2s have been knockin me out, if youve seen Spaceballs just imagine Prince Valium


----------



## fartoblue (May 16, 2020)

johnnie twosheds said:


> My dog's been at my stash again! There's about an oz of soul mate in that spliff
> 
> View attachment 4567600


 "There's about an oz of soul mate in that spliff" is that a metaphor 2 sheds.


----------



## CopaGenetics (May 16, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> cant remembet who asked but Sakura is a very short flowering plant, 3 of mine are all clearly the furthest along, I dont think They're gonna go much past 56 days if even that.


I was told by Shoe that was a good one to run outdoors... welp I will be running that next season outdoors. Thank you for the info Dino!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 16, 2020)

Forte said:


> Anyone know which are bodhi's most couch lock/sedating strains?


By most all accounts I've heard, DLA-6 ( Iraqi x g13hp) is a home run for that. I have a pack and that's what I'm expecting.

As Freewanderer said, the g13hp male seems to be meant for that. Any full heavy indica crossed with that should give you plenty of KO power. "What's a very couchlocky Bodhi strain" is a much easier question than "What's a quick finisher?" or "What's a huge yielder? or "What's a huge yielder than finishes really fast". You've got the right breeder for this one.


----------



## lukio (May 16, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4565643
> 
> A mix of lots of Bodhi and some plants that are not from Bodhi. Goji OG F2, LHPv2, Granola Funk, Soul Mate, and some others. Day 20 of flower for most plants, day 13 for the front left 4x4.


nice set up, man. what are those things called around the base? ive seen Greengene rocking them but keep forgetting to ask him.


----------



## lukio (May 16, 2020)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Dear Goji OG,
> 
> Please stop stretching


ah man, made me lol


----------



## Boosky (May 16, 2020)

Forte said:


> Anyone know which are bodhi's most couch lock/sedating strains?


Secret Chief has been known to lock you down on the couch.


----------



## fuzzynuggz420 (May 16, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Boosky nug shots or it didnt happen!  shoot me a pm. The Crazy Bitch is turning out ten times better than anybody could have expected, you have those right? To keep this Bodhi related... The Red Eye Jedi beans out-performed all of the others, and thats a lot. 4 trays of 32 and two of the Red Eye popped above ground before any of the others. I am PUMPED!!!


Fuuuck I have a pack of crazy bitch, and now I feel like I need to pop them i was going to wait for for my next hunt but now I don't know if i can wait that long


----------



## Boosky (May 16, 2020)

fuzzynuggz420 said:


> Fuuuck I have a pack of crazy bitch, and now I feel like I need to pop them i was going to wait for for my next hunt but now I don't know if i can wait that long


I know, think I better put them to the front of the line. So many seeds, so little time. And space. And plant counts. One day maybe we'll be able to plant 100 at a time and really hunt through some stuff.


----------



## CopaGenetics (May 16, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I know, think I better put them to the front of the line. So many seeds, so little time. And space. And plant counts. One day maybe we'll be able to plant 100 at a time and really hunt through some stuff.


Strayfox posted he had a pack of the Crazy B that he got from Shoe to pop and look for a Blue Orca pheno...  

I am happy to report that 2 of the Sunshine 4 and 3 of the Tranquil Elephantizer Remix F2's I was gifted by @Nu-Be have made it above ground and are looking great! I am sure more will break ground but that is the report as it stands right now. On another note... those Kosher Kush x Ancient OG Green Bodhi/Bodhi beans had a 50% germ rate. Soaked 10 and got 5. Those beans were a challenge from the git-go so hopefully I get a nice female and a stud out of them... if I do I'll do a single-branch pollination and pass some on to whoever here wants to give a few / grow a few.


----------



## Craigson (May 16, 2020)

few Golden Triangle phenos day 47


----------



## Craigson (May 16, 2020)

Few Black Triangles
Day 47 also
One got light bleached on the tip as you can see


----------



## mawasmada (May 16, 2020)

They look good despite that bleaching.


----------



## Craigson (May 16, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> They look good despite that bleaching.


Ya just that one that is closest to the light


----------



## CopaGenetics (May 16, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Few Black Triangles
> Day 47 also
> One got light bleached on the tip as you can see


Im thinking you got at least 3, maybe 4+ weeks left? Great structure and frost! Most likely this is a 10-11+ weeker. With that amount of frost early on... It will be well worth it!


----------



## Boosky (May 16, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Few Black Triangles
> Day 47 also
> One got light bleached on the tip as you can see
> View attachment 4567866View attachment 4567867View attachment 4567868View attachment 4567869


Thanks for the slideshow. That was awesome! Wish I could take that good of pics. Great job!


----------



## Craigson (May 16, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Thanks for the slideshow. That was awesome! Wish I could take that good of pics. Great job!


Lol thanks. gotta get lucky sometimes. I jst try as many diff lighting and angles as possible to end up w a few decent ones


----------



## Craigson (May 16, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Im thinking you got at least 3, maybe 4+ weeks left? Great structure and frost! Most likely this is a 10-11+ weeker. With that amount of frost early on... It will be well worth it!


I think a few will be done in 8-9. Few 9-11
Same w the golden triangles maybe even on the longer side


----------



## fuzzynuggz420 (May 16, 2020)

Craigson said:


> few Golden Triangle phenos day 47View attachment 4567842View attachment 4567844View attachment 4567845View attachment 4567846View attachment 4567847View attachment 4567848View attachment 4567849View attachment 4567850View attachment 4567851


My God. The one that got away.... lol they're beautiful!


----------



## Boosky (May 16, 2020)

fuzzynuggz420 said:


> My God. The one that got away.... lol they're beautiful!


I know, right!


----------



## bongrip101 (May 16, 2020)

Week 6 

Divine Intervention 


3 Space Cakes


----------



## Craigson (May 16, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I know, right!


Ill be makin f2s soon hopefully have enough to share here


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 16, 2020)

6/6 bingo Pajama, 4/6 Ass and 7/10 black domina hashplant seeds up, among a bunch of my chucks and non bodhi stuff. So I'm thinking there's a good chance of a male and female of each to F2, gonna test the testers young and fast. Hit a clone of my keeper Garfunkel with a Mac F3 male, lets see what happens there. Also hit a Chemistry with it too. have a good evening.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 16, 2020)

also slowly getting through the list and getting bean requests fulfilled. sorry its taking me longer than I thought, been busy yo!


----------



## Green pantsuit (May 16, 2020)

I know seedling pictures aren't the most thrilling, but I am beyond stoked at all this new gear coming up!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 17, 2020)

Green pantsuit said:


> I know seedling pictures aren't the most thrilling, but I am beyond stoked at all this new gear coming up!View attachment 4568091


ugh, I came here for the THRILLS!


----------



## johnnie twosheds (May 17, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> "There's about an oz of soul mate in that spliff" is that a metaphor 2 sheds.


I thought the exact same thing as I was writing it


----------



## Omkarananda (May 17, 2020)

Hope everyone is doing good! Smoking on some of my Soulmate. I’ve smoked 3 now, and I have 2 more in flower to try. The pheno with the best smoke is pretty nice! It has a good flavor. I’m guessing it’s a Wookie leaner kinda berry, sweet and really smooth. I can smoke these Soulmate and not cough one time. That’s awesome to me! I don’t like hacking up my lungs! The high is nice and chill and functional for the day or night. It’s not super potent, which isn’t a bad thing, since it tastes so good and it’s smooth. My pheno that I like best did hermie some. I’ll find one little male flower in a bud after I grind it. And I found one seed that looks like it would grow...S1 Soulmate lol. Probably my fault and I think I fixed it (light leak). Those other two phenos look promising. One looks like the others (Wookie leaner) and one has the OG look with the three finger leaves. So maybe some lemon pinesol terps with that one. Got a couple Silver Sunshines that just went into 12/12 recently and popped about four Raspberry Hashplants too, for the Bodhi seeds. Good growing!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 17, 2020)

Black Light Motorcycle Club (BLF x (HAOGxSSDD)) in an alligator mouth, cause well, I smoked a bunch of BLMC and it seemed like a cool idea. no ragrets.


----------



## goMM (May 17, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> View attachment 4568436Black Light Motorcycle Club (BLF x (HAOGxSSDD)) in an alligator mouth, cause well, I smoked a bunch of BLMC and it seemed like a cool idea. no ragrets.


Regerts lol


----------



## johnnie twosheds (May 17, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Hope everyone is doing good! Smoking on some of my Soulmate. I’ve smoked 3 now, and I have 2 more in flower to try. The pheno with the best smoke is pretty nice! It has a good flavor. I’m guessing it’s a Wookie leaner kinda berry, sweet and really smooth. I can smoke these Soulmate and not cough one time. That’s awesome to me! I don’t like hacking up my lungs! The high is nice and chill and functional for the day or night. It’s not super potent, which isn’t a bad thing, since it tastes so good and it’s smooth. My pheno that I like best did hermie some. I’ll find one little male flower in a bud after I grind it. And I found one seed that looks like it would grow...S1 Soulmate lol. Probably my fault and I think I fixed it (light leak). Those other two phenos look promising. One looks like the others (Wookie leaner) and one has the OG look with the three finger leaves. So maybe some lemon pinesol terps with that one. Got a couple Silver Sunshines that just went into 12/12 recently and popped about four Raspberry Hashplants too, for the Bodhi seeds. Good growing! View attachment 4568390


Well i'll go to the foot of our stairs! I've just finished chuffing on a spliff of my Soul Mate N'6 pheno and your description describes the effects of mine perfectly! 
I've haven't kept any cuts of No'6 as I found a better pheno that I'll be keeping for sure. I'll have my keeper in bloom in the next few months and i'll post up some pics of her last 2 weeks of bloom when she turns into the beautiful looking plant that i've grown. The smoke at 63 days got me stoned to the bone! the smoke at 71 days has already put me to bed twice in the last week. Very potent!


----------



## Angus Hung (May 17, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Ill be makin f2s soon hopefully have enough to share here


Id love to trade a few seeds. I have some more cow bell f2 and some green lotus x more cow bell or snow temple X more cow bell that have been tested. and tons of untested strains.


----------



## DonPetro (May 17, 2020)

Anyone in Canada sitting on a few extra Bodhi packs...let's talk.


----------



## Craigson (May 17, 2020)

DonPetro said:


> Anyone in Canada sitting on a few extra Bodhi packs...let's talk.


DM me I have way too many and trying to move some thx


----------



## Shmozz (May 17, 2020)

Back to the forum after a good 9 month hiatus. I have one lone Pura Vida seed germinating and some Dragonsblood
Hashplant from an old drop. Good to have bodhi back in my stable! Hoping the PV is either a beautiful lady, or a powerful stud! Gotta keep those genes around!


----------



## Craigson (May 17, 2020)

Shmozz said:


> Back to the forum after a good 9 month hiatus. I have one lone Pura Vida seed germinating and some Dragonsblood
> Hashplant from an old drop. Good to have bodhi back in my stable! Hoping the PV is either a beautiful lady, or a powerful stud! Gotta keep those genes around!


If its a male id be interested in some pollen. I have female and make golden triangles and black triangles to cross


----------



## Shmozz (May 17, 2020)

Craigson said:


> If its a male id be interested in some pollen. I have female and make golden triangles and black triangles to cross


Time will tell!


----------



## SFnone (May 17, 2020)

I've been super busy and just put these in water today. One was crushed but everything else looks okay. Really want to put this out there though, after looking at this packaging, this is hands down the worst I've ever seen. Honestly, you'd probably have better luck just putting the seeds in loose. I'm not trying to give the B's any kind of hassle or anything, I just want to make it known if anyone is listening. You WILL have a lot of broken seeds like this, and it just seems like a waste. Okay, sorry to rant, please carry on.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 17, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Week 6
> 
> Divine Intervention
> View attachment 4568035
> ...





Craigson said:


> Few Black Triangles
> Day 47 also
> One got light bleached on the tip as you can see
> View attachment 4567866View attachment 4567867View attachment 4567868View attachment 4567869



Happy and healthy guys. Much respect from me. Very impressive and clear good growers.


----------



## Craigson (May 17, 2020)

SFnone said:


> View attachment 4568722
> I've been super busy and just put these in water today. One was crushed but everything else looks okay. Really want to put this out there though, after looking at this packaging, this is hands down the worst I've ever seen. Honestly, you'd probably have better luck just putting the seeds in loose. I'm not trying to give the B's any kind of hassle or anything, I just want to make it known if anyone is listening. You WILL have a lot of broken seeds like this, and it just seems like a waste. Okay, sorry to rant, please carry on.


They said they had an issue w shipping and tried this method. They forgot the rubber washer though to keep them safe. 
lots of jiller beans lost but good thing is B can usually make more or has thousands


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 17, 2020)

I was looking through my bodhi collection and I have multiple black triangle packs. One of them, a bit older than the newer packs, has it as Black Triangle (d), does anyone know if that makes it different?


----------



## raytizzle (May 18, 2020)

Axis x Sunshine Daydream testers. 7/12 females but one started throwing out sacks so I finished 6. I had two favorites but when I was trimming them up tonight, I found one of the nugs with a golden tear drop. It looked like someone dripped honey on my flowers. I dipped the scissors into it thinking it would crunch up and pop, hoping it wasn’t an egg or some kind of pest and the scissors cut through the sticky, honey like consistency of the mysterious golden gooey gooe. After getting a closer look with the camera, it looks like it’s coming from the trichromes, natural oils? What do you guys think? I found these all over this phenotype.


----------



## mawasmada (May 18, 2020)

raytizzle said:


> Axis x Sunshine Daydream testers. 7/12 females but one started throwing out sacks so I finished 6. I had two favorites but when I was trimming them up tonight, I found one of the nugs with a golden tear drop. It looked like someone dripped honey on my flowers. I dipped the scissors into it thinking it would crunch up and pop, hoping it wasn’t an egg or some kind of pest and the scissors cut through the sticky, honey like consistency of the mysterious golden gooey gooe. After getting a closer look with the camera, it looks like it’s coming from the trichromes, natural oils? What do you guys think? I found these all over this phenotype.


Very interesting. I'm clueless, so attaching myself to this post to learn from our veteran posters.
They still look good. Maybe it's an ultra-concentrated spot in the flower where the resin just splits the plant skin instead of continuing to come through pores?


----------



## GrowRijt (May 18, 2020)

raytizzle said:


> Axis x Sunshine Daydream testers. 7/12 females but one started throwing out sacks so I finished 6. I had two favorites but when I was trimming them up tonight, I found one of the nugs with a golden tear drop. It looked like someone dripped honey on my flowers. I dipped the scissors into it thinking it would crunch up and pop, hoping it wasn’t an egg or some kind of pest and the scissors cut through the sticky, honey like consistency of the mysterious golden gooey gooe. After getting a closer look with the camera, it looks like it’s coming from the trichromes, natural oils? What do you guys think? I found these all over this phenotype.


Congratulations on seeing your first example of guttation.  Conditions usually have to be just right for it to happen. But what you are seeing is the plant pushing out xylem “sap” that is essentially sugars. Sometimes clear to gold in color. If I remember right it something to do with heavy watering and atmospheric pressure and the plants not being able to digest all the water. The cells that allow the plant to release guttation are called hydathodes.

Mostly super happy healthy plants do it. Yours are looking great. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 18, 2020)

And that is why i continue to show up here! Love learning more about cannabis.


----------



## Boosky (May 18, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> And that is why i continue to show up here! Love learning more about cannabis.


I’ve learned more here than I ever did in school. Lol.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 18, 2020)

I have seen some pics but are there any full on grow reports on mothers hashplant? I searched and got nil.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (May 18, 2020)

As promised the first photo of my strawberry goji pheno hunt. I have 12 SG pheno plus 7x alpenglow from dynasty. Right now i'm at 70 days today, but i will wait 75 to cut, this nasty sour kush is long 

A word about the SG in general. In my opinion the strawberry milk female is more influence by the nepali og compare to the male version that is more Soud D. Some SG pheno are heavy sour d and stretched a lot (i must say 5-7x), and 75 days seems the minimum for all plant, maybe it is shortest from clone i will see later. However production is great and the smell is gorgeous with a lot variation between the pheno, but it's very sour kush as you could expect, with some warm strawberry added.

This is the first pheno that i cut 3 days ago at 67 days. Could have gone for a little longer but i needed the space in my box. This one stay short and have a very fat and oily feeling. Production is low compare to other SG.


As a bonus, today i harvest 3x Alpenglow. Look like a nice plant, this pheno stay short, produce nice hard bud with a nice berry smell. As you can see it could also have gone longer but i start to have some mold in the lower bud so i decide to cut.


Another bonus, i said before i made some hash and it give crazy yield. This is the first pass only (i made between 10-15 pass with 15 min of washing between pass).


More photo in a few days at harvest


----------



## dakilla187 (May 18, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> I have seen some pics but are there any full on grow reports on mothers hashplant? I searched and got nil.


I grew one pheno three times, I recently stopped cloning her and have a second female pheno with different structure almost ready to go into flower


----------



## gthaenigma (May 18, 2020)

Taste/smell, potency, type of high, flower time? What you got for me? I really appreciate any info.


----------



## Pi$tol (May 18, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I was looking through my bodhi collection and I have multiple black triangle packs. One of them, a bit older than the newer packs, has it as Black Triangle (d), does anyone know if that makes it different?


@DarthPlagueis The (d) means dirty room. Bodhi put this on those packs to indicate that maybe some rouge pollen from another plant might have gotten into that breeding chamber while he was making those black triangles


----------



## Omkarananda (May 18, 2020)

One of my Soul Mates about a month of 12/12 with the three finger leaves. Just pheno hunting if she’s good I’ll reveg.


----------



## mr. childs (May 18, 2020)

Pi$tol said:


> @DarthPlagueis The (d) means dirty room. Bodhi put this on those packs to indicate that maybe some rouge pollen from another plant might have gotten into that breeding chamber while he was making those black triangles


damn, that was transparent of him. so there is a possibility of a difference.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 19, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> As promised the first photo of my strawberry goji pheno hunt. I have 12 SG pheno plus 7x alpenglow from dynasty. Right now i'm at 70 days today, but i will wait 75 to cut, this nasty sour kush is long
> 
> A word about the SG in general. In my opinion the strawberry milk female is more influence by the nepali og compare to the male version that is more Soud D. Some SG pheno are heavy sour d and stretched a lot (i must say 5-7x), and 75 days seems the minimum for all plant, maybe it is shortest from clone i will see later. However production is great and the smell is gorgeous with a lot variation between the pheno, but it's very sour kush as you could expect, with some warm strawberry added.
> 
> ...


Please update again after drying and after cure of strawberry goji. About to pull the trigger on this and terpenado. Which pheno has the most strawberry smell in it?


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (May 19, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> Please update again after drying and after cure of strawberry goji. About to pull the trigger on this and terpenado. Which pheno has the most strawberry smell in it?


Well the terpenado i only grow one pack, ended with 6-7 female i don't remember, i remember posting the photo on this forum. Most pheno stay short and produce good dense and solid buds. Taste was powder milk strawberry, or strawberry milk really. That is why i say the strawberry milk female is more nepali og influenced, i red that the nepali throw this kind of powder milk smell. Also the fact that the plant stay short and finish in 9 week are another proof, only the boost in production / density came from the instant karma. I only got one probably recessive pheno that was the most incredible smell i ever had, full strawberry jam with a lot sugar, but production and vigor was very low and this smell have tendency to disappear quickly. Smells was hardly there when smoke, even if this plant was so full of sugar the smoke was incredibly smooth, and effect was very calming and relax. Just take a bud from the jar, it smell incredible, let it on your table one hour and it had no smell left... this terpene was very loud but obviously very volatile, however a live resin of this would have been an absolute beast. The hash i made with this pheno smells like excellent wine. 

I didn't keep this pheno cause of the vigor, and the idea was to grow the SG to get something similar but with more og on it, i hoped the taste to be more present in smoke. Obviously i don't find anything approaching so i think this pheno was a nepali og / wookie hybrid that i couldn't find in the SG, only one pheno have a straw smell that is a little similar. Here half of the SG are Sour d dominant i think, or with a lot of influence from it. They smell very fuel / gasoline / sour and with very little straw left. The smaller, less stretchy pheno seems to be more og influence, and seems to have a more strawberry smell. But as you said, only smoke test will say it.


----------



## unomas (May 19, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> Well the terpenado i only grow one pack, ended with 6-7 female i don't remember, i remember posting the photo on this forum. Most pheno stay short and produce good dense and solid buds. Taste was powder milk strawberry, or strawberry milk really. That is why i say the strawberry milk female is more nepali og influenced, i red that the nepali throw this kind of powder milk smell. Also the fact that the plant stay short and finish in 9 week are another proof, only the boost in production / density came from the instant karma. I only got one probably recessive pheno that was the most incredible smell i ever had, full strawberry jam with a lot sugar, but production and vigor was very low and this smell have tendency to disappear quickly. Smells was hardly there when smoke, even if this plant was so full of sugar the smoke was incredibly smooth, and effect was very calming and relax. Just take a bud from the jar, it smell incredible, let it on your table one hour and it had no smell left... this terpene was very loud but obviously very volatile, however a live resin of this would have been an absolute beast. The hash i made with this pheno smells like excellent wine.
> 
> I didn't keep this pheno cause of the vigor, and the idea was to grow the SG to get something similar but with more og on it, i hoped the taste to be more present in smoke. Obviously i don't find anything approaching so i think this pheno was a nepali og / wookie hybrid that i couldn't find in the SG, only one pheno have a straw smell that is a little similar. Here half of the SG are Sour d dominant i think, or with a lot of influence from it. They smell very fuel / gasoline / sour and with very little straw left. The smaller, less stretchy pheno seems to be more og influence, and seems to have a more strawberry smell. But as you said, only smoke test will say it.


 Thanks for sharing. Now you’re making me wanna get Terpenado too lol


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 19, 2020)

Pi$tol said:


> @DarthPlagueis The (d) means dirty room. Bodhi put this on those packs to indicate that maybe some rouge pollen from another plant might have gotten into that breeding chamber while he was making those black triangles


Interesting...


----------



## gthaenigma (May 19, 2020)

Snails suck....cherry lotus down...


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 19, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> Well the terpenado i only grow one pack, ended with 6-7 female i don't remember, i remember posting the photo on this forum. Most pheno stay short and produce good dense and solid buds. Taste was powder milk strawberry, or strawberry milk really. That is why i say the strawberry milk female is more nepali og influenced, i red that the nepali throw this kind of powder milk smell. Also the fact that the plant stay short and finish in 9 week are another proof, only the boost in production / density came from the instant karma. I only got one probably recessive pheno that was the most incredible smell i ever had, full strawberry jam with a lot sugar, but production and vigor was very low and this smell have tendency to disappear quickly. Smells was hardly there when smoke, even if this plant was so full of sugar the smoke was incredibly smooth, and effect was very calming and relax. Just take a bud from the jar, it smell incredible, let it on your table one hour and it had no smell left... this terpene was very loud but obviously very volatile, however a live resin of this would have been an absolute beast. The hash i made with this pheno smells like excellent wine.
> 
> I didn't keep this pheno cause of the vigor, and the idea was to grow the SG to get something similar but with more og on it, i hoped the taste to be more present in smoke. Obviously i don't find anything approaching so i think this pheno was a nepali og / wookie hybrid that i couldn't find in the SG, only one pheno have a straw smell that is a little similar. Here half of the SG are Sour d dominant i think, or with a lot of influence from it. They smell very fuel / gasoline / sour and with very little straw left. The smaller, less stretchy pheno seems to be more og influence, and seems to have a more strawberry smell. But as you said, only smoke test will say it.


thanks so much for your input cant wait to see what the smoke report is lmao.
and i'll still pull the trigger it sounds like a terpenado x Strawberry goji chuck would be awesome then. which one would u make the father ?


----------



## gthaenigma (May 19, 2020)

To assuage my grief I promptly ordered 2x Mothers hash plant w 2 x Timebandit freebee. I feel slightly better.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (May 19, 2020)

unomas said:


> Thanks for sharing. Now you’re making me wanna get Terpenado too lol





ziggywiggy56 said:


> thanks so much for your input cant wait to see what the smoke report is lmao.
> and i'll still pull the trigger it sounds like a terpenado x Strawberry goji chuck would be awesome then. which one would u make the father ?


I must admit i wasn't a fan of this strawberry powder milk smell on most of other terpenado pheno, that was why i don't keep other clone. Two years ago i tried this clone out, i put it in my greenhouse with a good 400L smart pot, but it didn't end very well...

Vigor was so low on this pheno, during the original selection the first cuttings didn't root, so i took another cuttings at 4-5 week of flo. Only one make it, and it needs a few month to fully reveg, of course all the new stem start from the flower's pistil so the base was like a ball where all the stems started. When i put this plant outside in his smart pot, she has a lot of secondary, all coming from the base, but she was fully reveg and healthy with perfect leaf. She grow nice at start, but after a few times she just stop her growth. Even in flower, she produce decent buds, but still she doesn't stretch at all. When i saw this i just put another plant in the greenhouse in 50L pot. In fact with a perfect growth she should had invade all the greenhouse, instead she stays small, around 2 meters in circumference.

I loved to go in that greenhouse, if your skin or cloth touch a bud, it keeps this incredible strawberry smell for hours. When i was in my room watching a movie at night, i often put the cloth or my arm that touch the plant next my nose and keep smelling it during all the duration of the movie... hell it was so good. I said it was strawberry jam because it was a very warm and full of sugar strawberry smell, but with this little spiciness / astringent (hard to describe) thing that was exactly like a cooked strawberry.

The plant produce around 450g i think and i could make some very good hash. But when i cut the plant i investigate further. In fact the plant have some kind of insect nest in her big "ball" base that slowly make a big cavity, eating the xylem and phloem. That was the reason why she stop growing...

Also as i said she can smell incredible in flower, taste wasn't there when smoked. Really this is the curse of every strawberry i tried.

After that i didn't kept the clone because it was obvious this plant need to be cross with something to increase the vigor and try to have this taste more present in the smoke. However here in france it's too hard for me to get the time and space to do a cross.

I find this plant in one pack of terpenado, so with a little pheno hunt of 2-3 pack it should be easy to find something close and i hope better. In fact with everything i grew the last few years, this terpenado pheno is my biggest regret. I still have some pack of other thing in the fridge to finish, but when it's done their is two project i want to do. First is growing some terpenado again and find this pheno, maybe to cross it with my strawberry goji keeper. The second project would be to grow again some black raspberry seeds to find another keeper so i can start a f2 (and more i hope). Story is when i grew this one pack of terpenado and i also grew a pack of black raspberry in the same box, but stupidly I don't keep a clone of my keeper of BR this time, so a year later i start two pack of BR to find a keeper, and the pheno i kept is incredible and is for me my best selection ever. But the BR pheno i didn't kept the first time was excellent and different enough from my actual keeper to make me thing the line could do incredible thing with a little digging.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 19, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> A word about the SG in general. In my opinion the strawberry milk female is more influence by the nepali og compare to the male version that is more Soud D. Some SG pheno are heavy sour d and stretched a lot (i must say 5-7x), and 75 days seems the minimum for all plant, maybe it is shortest from clone i will see later. However production is great and the smell is gorgeous with a lot variation between the pheno, but it's very sour kush as you could expect, with some warm strawberry added.


That's an interesting observation.... thanks for sharing!


----------



## hillbill (May 19, 2020)

5 Space Monkey F2s have hit the paper towel sauna.
5 Lemon Wookie v2s have hit the paper towel sauna.

4 Old Soul early in flower growing and stretching and making buds. Leaves are midrange in width. All green and happy so far. Very vigorous and they are going to be bigger than most. Got enough branching on all for LST on all.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 19, 2020)

The lemon wookie v2s seem to jump outta their shells


----------



## northcoastweednerd (May 20, 2020)

@th6_s6t6nist 
my very limited experience with terpenado has been very similar. a few years back I grew it outdoors and only had one female out of 5 seeds. it did not get very tall nor did the buds get very big, super low yielder but the buds were pretty frosty. the smell was not very noticeable in flower and had a very light fruity smell. I ended up just drying it and throwing it in jars and saved it for a rainy day. something like 2 months later I opened it up and trimmed it and it had a smell reminiscent of dried strawberries and coffee creamer. id imagine it be better in a cross then by itself.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 20, 2020)

There are some large yielding terpenado phenos. I had one push out nearly 4 lbs. Really frosty, light strawberry nose long ascending high. Great daytime smoke. Structurally she was very large framed like the wookie, but all strawberry cream on the nose and flavor. I had a Guava Wookie right next to her that was similar in structure.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 20, 2020)

I stumbled across some info about the white fire pheno hunt that yielded the #43 pheno, half way through my 1 year old pounced and I lost the page I was on and can't find it again. Anyone have a clue where that was?


----------



## klyphman (May 20, 2020)

Have you tried checking your browsing history?


----------



## Boosky (May 20, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Have you tried checking your browsing history?


You know, the one that we always delete. Lol.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 20, 2020)

Question for you all. Just looking for opinions. Bodhi’s Appalachia male seemed to make something special with every cross. Snow lotus seemed to do this, but let the female structure and effects shine through.

Since both of those males were lost, it seems like The current selection is heavy in Strawberry Milk, Wookie, and 88g13HP.

Do you think these new males stand up to the old ones? Without question I believe the 88g13hp does. But I have run a few strawberry milk and wookie crosses and I have found a lot of blah plants. I also hunted terpenado which brings these both together. Interesting terps, but nothing memorable or special. Conversely, the Appalachia, Snow Lotus, and 88g13hp crosses almost always produce something absolutely spectacular.

Maybe it’s just me.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (May 20, 2020)

I think bodhi's new male are more distinct and original compare to his previous one. To stay in the game you need your own stuff... 

For exemple the goal of snow lotus was to add some vigor, yield and density without changing the terpene profile, but snow lotus by iteself seems pretty blank in term of taste. I run two snow lotus cross and the snow lotus pheno had no taste. Too much blank pheno with the snow lotus to keep this line as a directy as main breeding line. To have a "clear" line that just do not modify the mom's taste is great, but i am not sure people grew seed to get the exact copy of the mom, they want a new creation.

The appalachian i never tried a cross directly, but it look like a big chem to me ? I saw incredible photo of appalachian cross, i'm sure i never saw a wookie cross that look that good. But what i know is that wookie cross are great in taste. And for the strawberry milk, it's a big sour kush with strawberry.

If you didn't find what you want i suggest grow more  bodhi stay F1 hybrid of mostly unstabilized strain, so the only way is to make a lot of pheno hunt, no secret.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 20, 2020)

I see what you mean and I think I agree with you on that. Maybe I’m just looking back and have nostalgia goggles on. 

The standout wookie cross was granola funk. Every single pheno was fabulous. Our keeper kept the forum cookie bud structure, but took the wookies growth pattern and terps. It’s really something great. I have nothing to show for strawberry milk right now, but the linage sounds fantastic.

I have the following on deck:
Peach Hashplant
Balck Triangle (re-hunting this one)
Strawberry Goji
Cluster Funk
Field Trip
Soul Axis
Electric Cowboy
Lazy Lightning
Cherry Sativa x SSDD
Purple Unicorn F5
Strawberry Milk F2
More Cowbell OGKB

And Soon to arrive:
Black Light Fantasy x Black Lime Reserve
Black Light Fantasy x Bag of Oranges

I will be hunting all of them this year. I’m really excited to see what these packs have for keepers. The newer releases seem to have potential for something really special. More potential terp variety than I have seen from Bodhi in a single release period. Curious to run the strawberry milk F2 to see what it is all about.


----------



## mawasmada (May 20, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> I think bodhi's new male are more distinct and original compare to his previous one. To stay in the game you need your own stuff...
> 
> For exemple the goal of snow lotus was to add some vigor, yield and density without changing the terpene profile, but snow lotus by iteself seems pretty blank in term of taste. I run two snow lotus cross and the snow lotus pheno had no taste. Too much blank pheno with the snow lotus to keep this line as a directy as main breeding line. To have a "clear" line that just do not modify the mom's taste is great, but i am not sure people grew seed to get the exact copy of the mom, they want a new creation.
> 
> ...


I bought a few lines from Bodhi, just for a copy of the mother (Mango Lotus, Lemon Lotus, Red Lotus, and Goodstar Lotus freebies). I've only grown th e Goldstar Lotus so far, but there is still influence from the SL felt in the buzz I think.


----------



## Boosky (May 20, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Question for you all. Just looking for opinions. Bodhi’s Appalachia male seemed to make something special with every cross. Snow lotus seemed to do this, but let the female structure and effects shine through.
> 
> Since both of those males were lost, it seems like The current selection is heavy in Strawberry Milk, Wookie, and 88g13HP.
> 
> ...


Appalachia is my favorite male so far but the 88g13hp is a close second and in terms of pure potency the 88g13 is first to me. I have had pretty good luck with all of them so far but the Snow Lotus is probably my least favorite. Dont get me wrong, I've had some good Snow Lotus crosses and have quite a few more to go through so I am looking forward to those. The only reason I'm even biased at all is I'm a Chem and hash lover, they're probably all equal and all have their own great traits that they bring to the table.


----------



## rollinfunk (May 20, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I see what you mean and I think I agree with you on that. Maybe I’m just looking back and have nostalgia goggles on.
> 
> The standout wookie cross was granola funk. Every single pheno was fabulous. Our keeper kept the forum cookie bud structure, but took the wookies growth pattern and terps. It’s really something great. I have nothing to show for strawberry milk right now, but the linage sounds fantastic.
> 
> ...


Divine Intervention is the best wookie cross. I'm willing to bet you everything you have on it. Challenge me on it, GOD blessed this cross


----------



## Boosky (May 20, 2020)

Damn you


rollinfunk said:


> Divine Intervention is the best wookie cross. I'm willing to bet you everything you have on it. Challenge me on it, GOD blessed this cross


Damn you! I'm trying not to buy anymore right now! This place is so bittersweet when there is a bogo sale. Lol. Thanks for the info, will put it on the most wanted list. I have a list, a most wanted list and a have to have, would lie to my wife about list(this list is short).


----------



## rollinfunk (May 20, 2020)

whoops. that was my drunk wife and she's a liar


----------



## Warpedpassage (May 20, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Divine Intervention is the best wookie cross......GOD blessed this cross


Well hot damn! Tell us more. Have you spent enough time with her to tell us what shes like?


----------



## mawasmada (May 20, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Damn you
> 
> Damn you! I'm trying not to buy anymore right now! This place is so bittersweet when there is a bogo sale. Lol. Thanks for the info, will put it on the most wanted list. I have a list, a most wanted list and a have to have, would lie to my wife about list(this list is short).


Ha! I have a similar "unknown list". She finds out what's on it, as they appear in the mailbox


----------



## bongrip101 (May 20, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Divine Intervention is the best wookie cross. I'm willing to bet you everything you have on it. Challenge me on it, GOD blessed this cross


I can get down with this...most unique smelling plant I've ever had. Both females from my testers have had the same greasy trichs, sweet cherry/lemonhead type scent. Worth 12 weeks imo


----------



## bongrip101 (May 21, 2020)

It's not exactly award winning structure or yield but flavor and smell are 10/10


----------



## V256.420 (May 21, 2020)

I stopped buying Bodhi gear after getting sick and tired of the hashplant male. 

Then I see this Soar of his and I wonder what it's like. Anyone grow this out?


----------



## hillbill (May 21, 2020)

While trimming a Wolfpack chopped at 55 days I found a couple little bunches of nanners. So just be aware. Seems very potent and interesting so far. Mine was just a little small but not bad.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> While trimming a Wolfpack chopped at 55 days I found a couple little bunches of nanners. So just be aware. Seems very potent and interesting so far. Mine was just a little small but not bad.


Wow, that's fast. Do you think Wolfpack is generally an under-60 day strain? Thanks for the heads up on the nanners, too. I've got a pack and I'm a little extra interested in this one. Does it seem to be more chemmy or skunky?


----------



## hillbill (May 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Wow, that's fast. Do you think Wolfpack is generally an under-60 day strain? Thanks for the heads up on the nanners, too. I've got a pack and I'm a little extra interested in this one. Does it seem to be more chemmy or skunky?


This is the only girl I had of 4 maybe. Black pepper is the foremost smell with citrus and earthy dank? This plant finished sooner but can’t base anything on one pheno.


----------



## klyphman (May 21, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> I stopped buying Bodhi gear after getting sick and tired of the hashplant male.


Care to elaborate on this? I'm new to Bodhi and have 3 Garfunkle vegging happily in my outdoor garden. I'm excited to join the fray of Bodhi and have been lapping up any info I can about these hashplant crosses.

Thanks.


----------



## V256.420 (May 21, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Care to elaborate on this? I'm new to Bodhi and have 3 Garfunkle vegging happily in my outdoor garden. I'm excited to join the fray of Bodhi and have been lapping up any info I can about these hashplant crosses.
> 
> Thanks.


The male is overly powerful in everything it crosses with IMO. I lost my taste for it after the first several crosses. Nothing wrong with it if that's what you like. Not my cup of tea after a few months of smoking/growing the crosses.

That's why I asked about Soar. Can't find much info on this strain.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 21, 2020)

I haven't grown squat so I'm only sick of buying the hp crosses.  But yeah, from most reports I've read, the male drags the buzz right to the couch. I'm a pretty naturally couch locked guy and it occurred to me that it might not be the best male for my tastes. I have four or five now so I've decided to give that a rest until I grow a few of the crosses and see what I think. It sounds like the Lemon Hashplant doesn't completely destroy you and I'm excited to jump on board with that one. I also have Axis with the congo black. Does anybody know what the Axis buzz is like? The Congo buzz by itself should be about the exact opposite of the male. Curious how that sorts itself out with the F1 phenos.


----------



## SFnone (May 21, 2020)

official- a1 is artifact 1


----------



## dakilla187 (May 21, 2020)

Sun Ra, im not happy with her, too fluffy and not enough resin, I have a second pheno still in veg growing much slower then this one did.. Im hoping the second one is better...Cant win them all, both smells likes mangoes or lilikoi in veg and early flower


----------



## iamyou_youareme (May 21, 2020)

The one and only ... Goji OG. Three different ladies going right now. Two with nice stacking buds, the other looks smaller but perhaps more resinous. Great mix of berry and gas coming off of them, the gas seems to develop a little later. Day 41 of flowering. I took clones of each so I can flower them again, sometimes I find that the clones perform a little different than the original plant.


----------



## Nu-Be (May 21, 2020)

*OGKB x Strawberry Milk Evaluation & Smoke Report*

Testers from bodhi seeds

"Where flowers bloom so does hope."
~ Lady Bird Johnson

*Environment:* Grown in organic dirt under 200w LED in a 4x4 tent. I sprouted them but then I got real sick and only 4 lived. 3 males, 1 female. Transplanted into recycled soil and flipped at veg day 31, 2 plants per 7gal until males declared. The female is the farthest right in this pic taken at transplant+flip, and all four had great root systems for only being in those 1/2 gal pots for a week.





They were happy plants and had great structure & branching after being topped. No slow or OGKB mutants, but they had similar thick, dark green, almost tough leaves. In veg they had a cool new cd case smell. From flip, a couple had this incredible smell of ramen or pho. That and the effects made me refer to this as the "Phogetaboutit" strain.



Clones weren't taken due to space constraints. Male branches were flowered separately and made about 15-20 F2. The single female went 70 days of 12/12. Stretch was about 2.5x. No stress afaik, but she did throw a few balls in week 3 directly after an application of gnatrol. I plucked and they never returned. Even one of males hermed.



I figure you should watch all plants for nanners, and it's not surprising that something with cookies lineage produced some sacks. No big deal. The males had great structure and nice bunches of bananas reminiscent of broccoli.



Overall, the lone lady was a happy plant that stayed dark green throughout, didn't fade at all, and even got a tiny bit of tip burn from used soil, so I'm guessing she's a light feeder.




*Pheno 1: * 45g of extra gooey, stinky, solid nugs. High bag appeal cuz she's a chunky frosty stinker. In flower she developed this amazing cuties citrus smell. Combined with the ramen smell, she's LOUD. One of the best smelling plants I've grown. She carried that into the jars; she has the kind of smell that fills a room immediately. Reminds me of other citrus cookies crosses. The flavor is an odd combo of home decor store potpourri and sour orange sherbet, with a hint of dryer sheets. Very yummy. The smoke is smooth but makes my nose stuffy. Initially restless effects transition to a dreamy daze, foggy and forgetful. When you snap out it, the effect's fairly functional. Short-lived at about 1.5hrs, she's only 6/10 on the potency scale.​

*Medicinal value?* None that I can tell. There was no pain relief, and it actually made me feel a little tense.




*Overall impression?* Incredible flavors! Decent yield from an OGKB cross flowered young. Not my preferred effects, but also not terrible. For my needs she was just OK. I'm still looking for a cookies cross that I love, but so far I like what the Strawberry Milk male brings to the table.


*Keeper?* Maybe for the flavor chasers. This pheno didn't quite make the grade for me, but they can't all be keepers. I bet there's better to be found, and I'd love to get another shot at running a full pack.

"A flower's appeal is in its contradictions -
so delicate in form yet strong in fragrance,
so small in size yet big in beauty,
so short in life yet long on effect."
~ Tennyson

Side note, if you haven't already, it's a good time to start your outdoor veggie garden. These seedlings are going outside in containers June 1. Yum!




​Note to self - report #37 submitted.
​


----------



## iamyou_youareme (May 21, 2020)

Nu-Be said:


> *OGKB x Strawberry Milk Evaluation & Smoke Report*
> View attachment 4572463
> Testers from bodhi seeds
> 
> ...


Great report! Love the formatting of your post. One day, I will be as detailed


----------



## Joedank (May 21, 2020)

+rep for pliny reference and great smoke / grow report!


Nu-Be said:


> *Triangle Kush x Iraqi Evaluation & Smoke Report*
> View attachment 4557404
> Testers from bodhi seeds
> 
> ...


----------



## V256.420 (May 21, 2020)

iamyou_youareme said:


> The one and only ... Goji OG. Three different ladies going right now. Two with nice stacking buds, the other looks smaller but perhaps more resinous. Great mix of berry and gas coming off of them, the gas seems to develop a little later. Day 41 of flowering. I took clones of each so I can flower them again, sometimes I find that the clones perform a little different than the original plant.


Are these from seed? If so where did you find them?


----------



## iamyou_youareme (May 21, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Are these from seed? If so where did you find them?


Yeah, they're from seed, I got them from GLG in 2017 or so, just getting round to finishing the pack. It sucks that no more are being produced.. I know a few people around here have made F2s. I had some males from the pack, but just didn't have the space this round to flower them out and make some seeds


----------



## Boosky (May 21, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Are these from seed? If so where did you find them?


In his vault. I still have a pack and a half and will eventually F2 the half pack, maybe the full pack if I have room. That will not be until this coming winter probably. When I do F2 I will share the wealth, to me it is that worthy, everyone should experience this beauty. The females have varied a bit but I did have one that I can only describe as the Nepali OG pheno. So potent and kushy! Should have kept it but you know, don’t know what you got ‘til it’s gone!


----------



## HamNEggs (May 21, 2020)

I still have 6 of my original pack and I made a crap ton of F2's plus crossed it to a Jack Flash. It is certainly one of those I am going back to.


----------



## mawasmada (May 21, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I wish I was on bodhi's list for freebies... alas, ill keep spamming him hopefully Mrs. B will come across it and take pity on me, haha!


 I hope you didn't take my laughter response wrong. You gave a funny delivery. I'm thinking they have some tough standards to meet to gain access to tester beans. My skill level isn't where I'd want my testers to be if I were a well known, respected breeder. 

May the stars all line up for you, and you become a Bodhi tester too.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 22, 2020)

Boosky said:


> In his vault. I still have a pack and a half and will eventually F2 the half pack, maybe the full pack if I have room. That will not be until this coming winter probably. When I do F2 I will share the wealth, to me it is that worthy, everyone should experience this beauty. The females have varied a bit but I did have one that I can only describe as the Nepali OG pheno. So potent and kushy! Should have kept it but you know, don’t know what you got ‘til it’s gone!



Goji OG is my favorite Bodhi strain, and possibly favorite overall strain that I have ever tried. The smell is incredible, yield is decent, and effects are clean and clear headed. It’s a type of high that you just don’t find very often with these clusterfuck hybrid crosses.

Snow lotus may not have brought a lot to the table in terms of flavor and effects, but it did pass along its frost. It was a good male for modernizing strains with resin production. Pretty important, since nowadays most people choose what they smoke based on looks, regardless of how lackluster the high may be.

I have an F2 set of Goji with more to hunt. Will F3 this year. Will also give out seeds to those who want them. I’m actually really surprised that B hasn’t released F2s of Goji, SSDD, lucky charms, or TE.


----------



## GreenTools (May 22, 2020)

Stardawg (corey haim cut ) x 88g13/hp finishing up... this cut has some citrus funk with an upbeat high...


----------



## johnnie twosheds (May 22, 2020)

Nu-Be said:


> *OGKB x Strawberry Milk Evaluation & Smoke Report*
> View attachment 4572463
> Testers from bodhi seeds
> 
> ...


Love reading your reports Nu-be. Always a pleasure and full of info. Keep doing what you're doing my friend


----------



## hillbill (May 22, 2020)

4 Old Soul, 27 days nicely trained with enough stretch to LST but quite compact. Buds are pretty large fo this stage. Looks are quite near center. Some strong fruity smells beginning. Size seems average with 2 being more compact and a little more spread on the others.


----------



## iamyou_youareme (May 22, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Goji OG is my favorite Bodhi strain, and possibly favorite overall strain that I have ever tried. The smell is incredible, yield is decent, and effects are clean and clear headed. It’s a type of high that you just don’t find very often with these clusterfuck hybrid crosses.
> 
> Snow lotus may not have brought a lot to the table in terms of flavor and effects, but it did pass along its frost. It was a good male for modernizing strains with resin production. Pretty important, since nowadays most people choose what they smoke based on looks, regardless of how lackluster the high may be.
> 
> I have an F2 set of Goji with more to hunt. Will F3 this year. Will also give out seeds to those who want them. I’m actually really surprised that B hasn’t released F2s of Goji, SSDD, lucky charms, or TE.


Goji is truly some great smoke! The one seed I popped in 2017 was female and I have been growing her ever since. Every time the jar runs out it bums me out for awhile, I don't realize how much I miss the taste/high until she's gone. Everyone that gets to smoke her falls in love. 

Agree on the Snow Lotus male, it seems to bring the frost. After running a pack of Chem 91(jb) x Snow Lotus I could more clearly see the influence he carries over the the female plants. Seems to carry some of the clear headed high with him.

I would LOVE LOVE to see the B man make some F2's of his more popular ones.. always wanted a pack of the Tranquil Elephantizer!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 22, 2020)

@iamyou_youareme Have you considered trying to make S1s of that Goji keeper you have. You could preserve a lot of what you like about that pheno and get some new twists on it too. That's something I might start checking out if I find a killer keeper. I don't hear of enough people doing that, but it's not a crazy thing to do. Even if you don't mess around with fancy reversal spray, I've grown great plants from "accidental S1s" and my buddy actually creates "accidental" s1s on purpose to preserve his favorites. He's missing some concepts and I don't totally approve of some of his strategies but it works to create similar quality plants.


----------



## Forte (May 22, 2020)

Does anyone know anything about purple star?


----------



## iamyou_youareme (May 22, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> @iamyou_youareme Have you considered trying to make S1s of that Goji keeper you have. You could preserve a lot of what you like about that pheno and get some new twists on it too. That's something I might start checking out if I find a killer keeper. I don't hear of enough people doing that, but it's not a crazy thing to do. Even if you don't mess around with fancy reversal spray, I've grown great plants from "accidental S1s" and my buddy actually creates "accidental" s1s on purpose to preserve his favorites. He's missing some concepts and I don't totally approve of some of his strategies but it works to create similar quality plants.


Yeah, this is something I have for sure considered! 

A few rounds ago I grew out a few seeds of Bros Grimm re-release of Cinderella 99, which has mixed reviews.. but regardless, I found a decent plant that smells like weird pineapples and finishes in about 55 days, super quick for me (I usually run 75 days). So I wanted to keep that quality around. I ended up making STS reversal spray and hitting a clone of the C99 and successfully reversing it to male. I made a bunch of S1s of that plant, plus hit my keeper Goji OG plant and several others I had going at the time. My testing so far has been good, everything coming up female, but I've only run a few of the crosses so far, none of the S1s.. 

But yes, after this round of Goji's, I'm going to see which has the best qualities for me, reverse that plant and make S1s. Will also keep the other Goji clones I have going and hit them with the reversed plant to keep some genetic variation there. Definitely a line that I don't want to lose and would love to share


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 22, 2020)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Yeah, this is something I have for sure considered!
> 
> A few rounds ago I grew out a few seeds of Bros Grimm re-release of Cinderella 99, which has mixed reviews.. but regardless, I found a decent plant that smells like weird pineapples and finishes in about 55 days, super quick for me (I usually run 75 days). So I wanted to keep that quality around. I ended up making STS reversal spray and hitting a clone of the C99 and successfully reversing it to male. I made a bunch of S1s of that plant, plus hit my keeper Goji OG plant and several others I had going at the time. My testing so far has been good, everything coming up female, but I've only run a few of the crosses so far, none of the S1s..
> 
> But yes, after this round of Goji's, I'm going to see which has the best qualities for me, reverse that plant and make S1s. Will also keep the other Goji clones I have going and hit them with the reversed plant to keep some genetic variation there. Definitely a line that I don't want to lose and would love to share


Aha... you're way ahead of me. Might have to talk to you when I find my own queen.


----------



## NoMoreBottles (May 22, 2020)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Goji is truly some great smoke! The one seed I popped in 2017 was female and I have been growing her ever since. Every time the jar runs out it bums me out for awhile, I don't realize how much I miss the taste/high until she's gone. Everyone that gets to smoke her falls in love.
> 
> Agree on the Snow Lotus male, it seems to bring the frost. After running a pack of Chem 91(jb) x Snow Lotus I could more clearly see the influence he carries over the the female plants. Seems to carry some of the clear headed high with him.
> 
> I would LOVE LOVE to see the B man make some F2's of his more popular ones.. always wanted a pack of the Tranquil Elephantizer!


Did you run a full pack of the Chem91jb x snow lotus? Did you get much variation?


----------



## iamyou_youareme (May 22, 2020)

NoMoreBottles said:


> Did you run a full pack of the Chem91jb x snow lotus? Did you get much variation?


Yeah, I ran the full pack, although at separate times. There was a lot of variation in this F1, from dense nuggets with very swollen calyx, to foxtailing fluffy buds. In this post you can see the four females I got last time. I got one killer pheno that I wish I kept that has a cherry smell and taste to it, but of course I didn't take clones of that round


----------



## rollinfunk (May 22, 2020)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Goji is truly some great smoke! The one seed I popped in 2017 was female and I have been growing her ever since. Every time the jar runs out it bums me out for awhile, I don't realize how much I miss the taste/high until she's gone. Everyone that gets to smoke her falls in love.
> 
> Agree on the Snow Lotus male, it seems to bring the frost. After running a pack of Chem 91(jb) x Snow Lotus I could more clearly see the influence he carries over the the female plants. Seems to carry some of the clear headed high with him.
> 
> I would LOVE LOVE to see the B man make some F2's of his more popular ones.. always wanted a pack of the Tranquil Elephantizer!


He was working with a lucky charms male as a tester but I'm not sure what happened with that one. Not sure if he made F2s or not. So he's still got some in the library. I got a pack of strawberry milk F2s as freebies which are the only F2s I've seen.


----------



## NoMoreBottles (May 22, 2020)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Yeah, I ran the full pack, although at separate times. There was a lot of variation in this F1, from dense nuggets with very swollen calyx, to foxtailing fluffy buds. In this post you can see the four females I got last time. I got one killer pheno that I wish I kept that has a cherry smell and taste to it, but of course I didn't take clones of that round


Thanks for the reply. Thinking of digging deeper into my pack although I am happy with the first lady I got.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 22, 2020)

Im stuck on which freebies to pick right now. I'm either gonna buy from GLG or Headie Gardens. Which would you guys pick?
I'm buying Strawberry Goji and the freebies I'm looking at are:

Terpenado
Time Bandit
Space cake(or remix)
Mango Hashplant
(accepting recommendations)

My current library is Lvtk og ,runtz, soon strawberry goji, and currently running what looks to be a ECSD bagseed. I want to diversify my library and I like tasty but potent strains


----------



## jp68 (May 22, 2020)

I went full in on dazzleberry. Had the razz from the original release i think and it seems like it will match up best with strawberry m


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 22, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> Im stuck on which freebies to pick right now. I'm either gonna buy from GLG or Headie Gardens. Which would you guys pick?
> I'm buying Strawberry Goji and the freebies I'm looking at are:
> 
> Terpenado
> ...


If you’re after Strawberry Goji, Shoe (Headiegardens) is sold out.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 22, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> If you’re after Strawberry Goji, Shoe (Headiegardens) is sold out.


thanks for the update D:


jp68 said:


> I went full in on dazzleberry. Had the razz from the original release i think and it seems like it will match up best with strawberry m


what genetics is goji razz?how was it? and you think its better than goji?


----------



## Zipz55 (May 22, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> what genetics is goji razz?


its a f2 or f3(cant remember which) Goji OG cut


----------



## CopaGenetics (May 22, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> He was working with a lucky charms male as a tester but I'm not sure what happened with that one. Not sure if he made F2s or not. So he's still got some in the library. I got a pack of strawberry milk F2s as freebies which are the only F2s I've seen.


I have some Tranquil Remix F2's from @Nu-Be going along with some Sunshine #4 F2's and they are looking great this go around! Great germ rate, great uniformity. Can you say Ancient Sunshine and Ancient Elephantizer?!?! I will have some Ancient OG studs looking to drop bombs... I have a full F1 original Bodhi pack and also an F2 pack produced by some of the finest outdoor organic West-Coast growers around. My heart is in the outdoor grow, indoors to me is purely research.  and I might add that the Red Eye Jedi starts went 1/1... 7 or 8 of them, one of the only strains that popped healthy seedlings every bean, no mutants or weaklings.


----------



## Forte (May 23, 2020)

Has anyone here made any strawberry milk seeds?


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 23, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> its a f2 or f3(cant remember which) Goji OG cut


do you know if its as potent?


----------



## the real mccoy (May 23, 2020)

Anyone run Lemon Lassi?
Thinking I need some lemon in my life.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 23, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> do you know if its as potent?


None of my Goji phenos (there were a ton) had overpowering or OG like highs. They were felt very balanced or a little light. The Nepali leaners were the good highs. I did not want anything to do with the SL leaners and actually shelved all the SL crosses after doing Goji. My favorite pheno from Goji was the strawberry creamy goji berry pheno. Like it 1 million percent smells like goji berries with strawberry intermixed. Super tall and more round buds. Had great yields.


----------



## Shmozz (May 23, 2020)

Topped my 2 dragonsblood hp...noice


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 23, 2020)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Yeah, I ran the full pack, although at separate times. There was a lot of variation in this F1, from dense nuggets with very swollen calyx, to foxtailing fluffy buds. In this post you can see the four females I got last time. I got one killer pheno that I wish I kept that has a cherry smell and taste to it, but of course I didn't take clones of that round


Tell me more about your cherry pheno of Chem91JB x SL. I got a freebie pack from Mosca of the Chem91JB x SL crossed with Cherry Sunshine. I bet he picked a similar pheno for that cross. I thought that pack sounded pretty promising, but doubling up on the cherry makes it sound even better to me. While I'm at it, has anybody checked out Moontang (Chem91SkunkVa x SL)? Seems kinda overlooked for a SkunkVa cross.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 23, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> None of my Goji phenos (there were a ton) had overpowering or OG like highs. They were felt very balanced or a little light. The Nepali leaners were the good highs. I did not want anything to do with the SL leaners and actually shelved all the SL crosses after doing Goji. My favorite pheno from Goji was the strawberry creamy goji berry pheno. Like it 1 million percent smells like goji berries with strawberry intermixed. Super tall and more round buds. Had great yields.


 what pack was it from(assuming strawberry goji) and how many of those packs did u pop for it or rather how often did it show up?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 23, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> None of my Goji phenos (there were a ton) had overpowering or OG like highs. They were felt very balanced or a little light. The Nepali leaners were the good highs. I did not want anything to do with the SL leaners and actually shelved all the SL crosses after doing Goji. My favorite pheno from Goji was the strawberry creamy goji berry pheno. Like it 1 million percent smells like goji berries with strawberry intermixed. Super tall and more round buds. Had great yields.


This was also my selected pheno. Pretty stretchy, rounded buds. Doesn’t fill out or get huge, but the buds are very dense and resinous. After a good cure it has an incredibly pungent berry odor. With a proper support trellis it can easily be a high yielder.

It has only been on the menu for a month and we have patients trying to pre order the stuff before it is even finished flowering. I’ve never seen such overwhelming demand for a single strain. There are other elite breeder cuts and hunted Bodhi strains in the lineup so the competition isn’t exactly weak.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 23, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> This was also my selected pheno. Pretty stretchy, rounded buds. Doesn’t fill out or get huge, but the buds are very dense and resinous. After a good cure it has an incredibly pungent berry odor. With a proper support trellis it can easily be a high yielder.
> 
> It has only been on the menu for a month and we have patients trying to pre order the stuff before it is even finished flowering. I’ve never seen such overwhelming demand for a single strain. There are other elite breeder cuts and hunted Bodhi strains in the lineup so the competition isn’t exactly weak.


 does dazzleberry seem like it would put out this pheno? i was thinking dazzle berry would be a bit more uniform since its goji razz f2 x strawberry milk


----------



## jp68 (May 23, 2020)

goji pheno i had was dark dense with an og earth berry thing to it. Purple stemmed strong and it would take over the room with its vigor. Not sure what pheno it was but seems like goji razz would be fitting as other phenos were prettier with a lemonberry type smell. The other phenos were pretty and smelled better but the dark beast had a stronger buzz to it


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 23, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> what pack was it from(assuming strawberry goji) and how many of those packs did u pop for it or rather how often did it show up?


Original goji beans, several packs. I still have several packs to go through, but no intention any time soon. I saw what I needed to and got what I wanted. There were a lot of snow lotus phenos I did not care for at all. I do not like the sharpie smelling stuff at all. The snow lotus phenos are shorter with tighter nodes. The lankiest gojis are the ones you want imo. It was very easy for me to visually cull what was worth looking into and what wasn't at all. Oddly enough I did not get any pine phenos. I also would not say this is anything like any OG's other than the soft sweet smelling ones from TK s1's and Malibu/Topanga OG cuts.

EDIT: forgot to say you can fuckin smell it on the stem rub. You will know or I could tell anyways easily which was my goji berry mom. It smells like a fuckin goji berry on stem rub too.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 23, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> None of my Goji phenos (there were a ton) had overpowering or OG like highs. They were felt very balanced or a little light. The Nepali leaners were the good highs. I did not want anything to do with the SL leaners and actually shelved all the SL crosses after doing Goji. My favorite pheno from Goji was the strawberry creamy goji berry pheno. Like it 1 million percent smells like goji berries with strawberry intermixed. Super tall and more round buds. Had great yields.


That's funny, I recently ran my f2s that I made. A strawberry, Nepal and a SL phenotype. The only one I had zero interest in once finished was the SL. Was like Berry poop terps. I haven't decided on which line I'll keep but I'm leaning towards the Nepal. The real gem was the white S1 x goji though


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (May 23, 2020)

I start to think this "goji razz" is different from "goji raspberry f2". If not the twin flame v2 and black raspberry are the same...
I think the goji razz is another selection of goji, probably from f1, close to the bodhi cut, with standard goji taste, when the raspberry f2 is a special pheno like the pinesoul. 
That's what the twin flame is about, classic goji x wookie.


----------



## GreenTools (May 23, 2020)

One of the Cherry Queen I have in flower is dead on "cherry scent" .... one of the wookie 7 x dreadbread is a "citrus mango scent" reminiscent of the mango leaners I had in the mango biche x kashmir testers I ran, but with more dreadbread structure. Looking forward to see how those turn out....


----------



## ApacheBone (May 23, 2020)

Headie has Bodhi Cobra Lips in auction. I decided not to grab them. So if anyone is interested


----------



## Boosky (May 23, 2020)

ApacheBone said:


> Headie has Bodhi Cobra Lips in auction. I decided not to grab them. So if anyone is interested


I just sent him Lemon Lotus, Chem D x SSDD, Soraya and Space Nectar for the auctions so be on the lookout for those coming soon!


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 23, 2020)

Got lots of inkognyto beans and a couple peach hashplant on deck. Straight into same mix I grow/flower in. Everything good thus far. Under my new diy hlg 135 kit. picked up a hlg 65 as well for my small nursery tent. Love my fluence shit ALOT BUT I LIKE HLG PRICE. And doller wise they perform well.

I plan on some inkognyto gear, bodhi, and dynasty for the next veg cycle as well. Bodhi wise rolling thunder, cosmic serphant and guava wookie, strawberry milk f2, lucky god etc. have my eye big time. Wish I had the room. Prob spend another year sifting for keepers and start breeding again. Being VERY selective. 5 runs in new house now and have had many crazy stable GREAT plants but have thus far only yielded one keeper. (My standards).. may reverse a cut who knows. Also have a alien bubba pez male from laplata labs that has lots of funk so I've held onto it to breed (maybe). I have been let down so many times with seed (from sealed breeder packs) I decided if I'm to do this I will do it correctly period no matter the time it takes. 

My creations taking this approach and being sooooo selective I hope to yield some serious fire I can work for years to come and select as I go. I have also told myself that one of my peach hashplant will be a keeper!!! I know I will find least one I'd say in inks gear as well. Gotta go with slow and steady wins the race for now lol...

Babies and couple randoms bodhi and others in flower day 46/47 today but pics I think were day 44-45.

Laplata labs- colorado clementine 

More cowbell ogkb pheno 1

More cowbell ogkb pheno 2 (better looking and def yielding) who knows 

The colorado clementine is a very fast one and could be done 7-7.5 weeks. I will let it hit 54-58 prob then pull. Smell is amazing! BUT I TOSSED THE CUTS I HAD LOL...

Hope you all are safe and healthy, happy growing!


----------



## Boosky (May 23, 2020)

Smoking on some Grandmas Hashplant and it is creamy OG with a potent immediate head rush not so much behind the eyes but top of the head. Very nice, looks like I'm in for a relaxing evening. Kinda wish I didn't trade the other half pack now but I do have one last one in veg, stayed really short until transplant and now she is taking off fingers crossed it's a she. Lol. Also on deck for tonight is Cookies Nior, some of the best tasting smoke I've had in quite some time. You just want to keep smoking it for the flavor then end up high as a kite!


----------



## Green Puddin (May 23, 2020)

Angus Hung said:


> Id love to trade a few seeds. I have some more cow bell f2 and some green lotus x more cow bell or snow temple X more cow bell that have been tested. and tons of untested strains.





Angus Hung said:


> Id love to trade a few seeds. I have some more cow bell f2 and some green lotus x more cow bell or snow temple X more cow bell that have been tested. and tons of untested strains.


Is the green lotus available still ? F2s I presume? Get at me dude!! I got some F2s that are pretty sought after and a grand worth of new gear will be here monday hopefully .please get at me regardless if you have that green lotus or cross whatever it is .


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 23, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Original goji beans, several packs. I still have several packs to go through, but no intention any time soon. I saw what I needed to and got what I wanted. There were a lot of snow lotus phenos I did not care for at all. I do not like the sharpie smelling stuff at all. The snow lotus phenos are shorter with tighter nodes. The lankiest gojis are the ones you want imo. It was very easy for me to visually cull what was worth looking into and what wasn't at all. Oddly enough I did not get any pine phenos. I also would not say this is anything like any OG's other than the soft sweet smelling ones from TK s1's and Malibu/Topanga OG cuts.





Mr.Estrain said:


> That's funny, I recently ran my f2s that I made. A strawberry, Nepal and a SL phenotype. The only one I had zero interest in once finished was the SL. Was like Berry poop terps. I haven't decided on which line I'll keep but I'm leaning towards the Nepal. The real gem was the white S1 x goji though


Hey if there is one thing I don't do it is bullshit. I know for a matter of fact or state that I have very solid knowledge or just shut the fuck up and let the more knowledgeable answer. Pig skin it, never nerf it. Having said that if there was anything I was more excited to run lately it is the hp and mothers milk cross. I really think everyone that loves the strawberry goji berry smell would fuckin love mothers milk even more. I want to cross MM to cookies and cream, sfv ogk, topanga/malibu og, tk, wedding cake, wedding crashers, and many more. Mothers milk crosses are where its at. It's awesome on it it's own but fuck when you hit it with the 'new new' shit it really is next level shit. I wish I did little work for bodhi and was given objectives to combine best of stock with best on market genes. I am super stoked at the Kashmir stuff. I think it the perfect new stud to replace appy and as good as a MM or g13hp nepal cross would be.

Peach HP x Nepal/S. Milk yum yum

Cool Nepal modern crosses bodhi should do would be Nepal x Strawberries and Cream ....duh Nepal x Zkittlez, Nepal x Cereal Milk, Nepal x MNS Critcal Skunk, Nepal x Shishkaberry #2 (Blueberry baby puke, afghan skunk, and strawberry goji berry fuckin cream). Then hit GMO, Chem D, Chem 3, Road Kill Unicorn and all the other rank shit.


ApacheBone said:


> Headie has Bodhi Cobra Lips in auction. I decided not to grab them. So if anyone is interested


Dope as fuck mango chem smells. I would call it appy #2 and start a line with it...just giving musings I wish I had time for.

Edit: Honestly is this one rare these days? A shame...but comforting cuz I stocked up.


----------



## mawasmada (May 23, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hey if there is one thing I don't do it is bullshit. I know for a matter of fact or state that I have very solid knowledge or just shut the fuck up and let the more knowledgeable answer. Pig skin it, never nerf it. Having said that if there was anything I was more excited to run lately it is the hp and mothers milk cross. I really think everyone that loves the strawberry goji berry smell would fuckin love mothers milk even more. I want to cross MM to cookies and cream, sfv ogk, topanga/malibu og, tk, wedding cake, wedding crashers, and many more. Mothers milk crosses are where its at. It's awesome on it it's own but fuck when you hit it with the 'new new' shit it really is next level shit. I wish I did little work for bodhi and was given objectives to combine best of stock with best on market genes. I am super stoked at the Kashmir stuff. I think it the perfect new stud to replace appy and as good as a MM or g13hp nepal cross would be.
> 
> Peach HP x Nepal/S. Milk yum yum
> 
> ...


I never see it mentioned, but I love the MNS Critcal Skunk, and that would be a badass cross.


----------



## Yesyes3000 (May 24, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Got lots of inkognyto beans and a couple peach hashplant on deck. Straight into same mix I grow/flower in. Everything good thus far. Under my new diy hlg 135 kit. picked up a hlg 65 as well for my small nursery tent. Love my fluence shit ALOT BUT I LIKE HLG PRICE. And doller wise they perform well.
> 
> I plan on some inkognyto gear, bodhi, and dynasty for the next veg cycle as well. Bodhi wise rolling thunder, cosmic serphant and guava wookie, strawberry milk f2, lucky god etc. have my eye big time. Wish I had the room. Prob spend another year sifting for keepers and start breeding again. Being VERY selective. 5 runs in new house now and have had many crazy stable GREAT plants but have thus far only yielded one keeper. (My standards).. may reverse a cut who knows. Also have a alien bubba pez male from laplata labs that has lots of funk so I've held onto it to breed (maybe). I have been let down so many times with seed (from sealed breeder packs) I decided if I'm to do this I will do it correctly period no matter the time it takes.
> 
> ...


I’m growing something from Laplata lab. I got seeds from someone and they are old but I got two of them to sprouts and they were female. I belive it’s called cherry lime x lemon alien cross. Any idea how old it may really be ?


----------



## kroc (May 24, 2020)

secret chief on day 38, I hit a couple phenos with dirty sanchez male pollen which is ASS x gmo/waltz bred by thacannavore (he runs the bodhiguide IG)


----------



## gthaenigma (May 24, 2020)

That sounds like it will be awesome!!!!!! YUM YUM GIMME SOME. Lol


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 24, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> what pack was it from(assuming strawberry goji) and how many of those packs did u pop for it or rather how often did it show up?


He’s talking F2 goji OG.


ziggywiggy56 said:


> does dazzleberry seem like it would put out this pheno? i was thinking dazzle berry would be a bit more uniform since its goji razz f2 x strawberry milk


Possibly yes.


40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hey if there is one thing I don't do it is bullshit. I know for a matter of fact or state that I have very solid knowledge or just shut the fuck up and let the more knowledgeable answer. Pig skin it, never nerf it. Having said that if there was anything I was more excited to run lately it is the hp and mothers milk cross. I really think everyone that loves the strawberry goji berry smell would fuckin love mothers milk even more. I want to cross MM to cookies and cream, sfv ogk, topanga/malibu og, tk, wedding cake, wedding crashers, and many more. Mothers milk crosses are where its at. It's awesome on it it's own but fuck when you hit it with the 'new new' shit it really is next level shit. I wish I did little work for bodhi and was given objectives to combine best of stock with best on market genes. I am super stoked at the Kashmir stuff. I think it the perfect new stud to replace appy and as good as a MM or g13hp nepal cross would be.
> 
> Peach HP x Nepal/S. Milk yum yum
> 
> ...


How do you feel about strawberry milk? I have a pack of F2 SM that I may incorporate into the next hunt. Trying to figure out what pack would lead to the best stud.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 24, 2020)

Yesyes3000 said:


> I’m growing something from Laplata lab. I got seeds from someone and they are old but I got two of them to sprouts and they were female. I belive it’s called cherry lime x lemon alien cross. Any idea how old it may really be ?


 Well I can say that I believe the lemon alien is still used in a few of there crosses still sold today. Not sure on the cherry lime but do think I have heard of it. I'd email them and see bout more info.

People have talked herms etc with laplata but having said that my room is on point 95% of the time and I have never had a BANNANA or nothing on any that I have grown. Also gave me my keeper in the last year and 8 months. (Durangatang). Also a clusterfunk and a silver mountain from bodhi that I SHOULD HAVE KEPT LOL. Didnt have the space at the time and have corrected this space issue now! I wish you the best of luck and hope you yield a keeper!

Happy growing!


----------



## disco pilgrim (May 24, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Anyone run Lemon Lassi?
> Thinking I need some lemon in my life.


I’m running some now. It’s early veg but they are super vigorous!


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 24, 2020)

Moontang !!!


----------



## V256.420 (May 24, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hey if there is one thing I don't do it is bullshit. I know for a matter of fact or state that I have very solid knowledge or just shut the fuck up and let the more knowledgeable answer. Pig skin it, never nerf it. Having said that if there was anything I was more excited to run lately it is the hp and mothers milk cross. I really think everyone that loves the strawberry goji berry smell would fuckin love mothers milk even more. I want to cross MM to cookies and cream, sfv ogk, topanga/malibu og, tk, wedding cake, wedding crashers, and many more. Mothers milk crosses are where its at. It's awesome on it it's own but fuck when you hit it with the 'new new' shit it really is next level shit. I wish I did little work for bodhi and was given objectives to combine best of stock with best on market genes. I am super stoked at the Kashmir stuff. I think it the perfect new stud to replace appy and as good as a MM or g13hp nepal cross would be.
> 
> Peach HP x Nepal/S. Milk yum yum
> 
> ...


I've got a MM x Goji cross that people go ape shit over. The Nepali really stands out in it.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 24, 2020)

Yeah that's no brainer nice cross and mothers milk brings that fuckin frost too. Much frostier than a lot of the nepal crosses. It is a fantastic parental input.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 24, 2020)

Aw, crap. Now I've gotta buy me some Mother's Milk. Gee Thanks.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 24, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah that's no brainer nice cross and mothers milk brings that fuckin frost too. Much frostier than a lot of the nepal crosses. It is a fantastic parental input.


Yeah I did notice that our terpenados were absolutely covered in frost. They smelled like tangerine and burning rubber. The crown buds were also 3 nodes wide. It was an extremely weird plant. Unfortunately the end cured product tasted and smelled exactly like our existing Granola Funk. Seems like the Wookie really dominated with its terp profile.



This is the new garden queen. An absolutely fabulous pheno of Goji OG. Cured bud smells just like goji berries and strawberries. Clean and clear sativa dominant high. It’s basically perfect.


----------



## Boosky (May 24, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hey if there is one thing I don't do it is bullshit. I know for a matter of fact or state that I have very solid knowledge or just shut the fuck up and let the more knowledgeable answer. Pig skin it, never nerf it. Having said that if there was anything I was more excited to run lately it is the hp and mothers milk cross. I really think everyone that loves the strawberry goji berry smell would fuckin love mothers milk even more. I want to cross MM to cookies and cream, sfv ogk, topanga/malibu og, tk, wedding cake, wedding crashers, and many more. Mothers milk crosses are where its at. It's awesome on it it's own but fuck when you hit it with the 'new new' shit it really is next level shit. I wish I did little work for bodhi and was given objectives to combine best of stock with best on market genes. I am super stoked at the Kashmir stuff. I think it the perfect new stud to replace appy and as good as a MM or g13hp nepal cross would be.
> 
> Peach HP x Nepal/S. Milk yum yum
> 
> ...


Mothers Milk to Cookies and Cream sounds divine! Just finishing a couple other Wedding Cake crosses and by the looks of them that one will be a good Mothers Milk candidate also. Haven't tried them yet but it looks like Wedding Cake lives up to the hype.


----------



## Boosky (May 24, 2020)

ApacheBone said:


> Headie has Bodhi Cobra Lips in auction. I decided not to grab them. So if anyone is interested


The Cobra lips I have finished just led me to trade for another pack of it, it's that good.


----------



## Boosky (May 24, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah that's no brainer nice cross and mothers milk brings that fuckin frost too. Much frostier than a lot of the nepal crosses. It is a fantastic parental input.


So I should look for a male in my pack? Or just females to cross to? Or both?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 24, 2020)

Whatever suits your purpose. The males are definitely worth keeping if you like the terp profile, everything else is there.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 24, 2020)

Damn. I'm just gonna keep tabs on you cutting edge guys and hope for some hand me downs. I'm loving my Lucky charms, Snow Temple and Dragon Fruit. If they smoke as easy as they grow. I'm already happy. Transplanted a couple today. Need more soil components. Probably Tuesday. 15 HR's. sun starting tomorrow we are outdoors.


----------



## Boosky (May 24, 2020)

Well I finally made my picks for the next round: Blueberry Mountain, Wolfpack, Secret Chief and Sunshine Head. Those and some testers but the testers will come out much sooner. The Bodhi strains will be vegged for a lot longer. It's hard to pick from the list I have, if it were completely legal I would run 10 packs at a time, starting new ones every 1st of the month. Plant counts don't allow that yet here but I make the most of it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 24, 2020)

12 per legal adult here. Sucks waiting to cull. It will be almost 2 seasons before I can try all I have now.


----------



## Boosky (May 24, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> 12 per legal adult here. Sucks waiting to cull. It will be almost 2 seasons before I can try all I have now.


I know, I'm always like come on, come on, come on hurry up! Lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 24, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Well I finally made my picks for the next round: Blueberry Mountain, Wolfpack, Secret Chief and Sunshine Head. Those and some testers but the testers will come out much sooner. The Bodhi strains will be vegged for a lot longer. It's hard to pick from the list I have, if it were completely legal I would run 10 packs at a time, starting new ones every 1st of the month. Plant counts don't allow that yet here but I make the most of it.


Make F2's of bb mountain. Wish I could get some more packs of it than I have now.


----------



## jp68 (May 24, 2020)

Everyones waiting on the mothers milk crosses . Im waiting on his other males in the shed besides Hp before i make a move.


----------



## Boosky (May 24, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Make F2's of bb mountain. Wish I could get some more packs of it than I have now.


Wish I had room to F2 alot of things. Starting to make me wonder if I need to get a designated tent for all of them.


----------



## rollinfunk (May 24, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Wish I had room to F2 alot of things. Starting to make me wonder if I need to get a designated tent for all of them.


I think you do. Can I rent a few sq feet for a male in your new tent?


----------



## HamNEggs (May 24, 2020)

You can just flower out a male in a corner somewhere with a smaller led. Just good enough to get an envelope of pollen. I usually do a couple males for diversity and hit branches here and there.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 24, 2020)

Though another tent would be awesome.


----------



## bongrip101 (May 24, 2020)

photogenic Space Cake tops day 50


----------



## Pothead Man (May 25, 2020)

dankydonky said:


> are now available at attitude! XD


That’s great for those outside the USA :0)


----------



## Pothead Man (May 25, 2020)

coolkid.02 said:


> Aw man... I'm jealous of you collection... They all are so damn tasty! I hope Bodhi's Blue Lotus is apart of the May drop. I can't believe I missed that. I passed on the Goji OG cause I have so many other OG's in my garden but now I regret it., sounds dank!


 I collected Bodhi for 1 year  
& here’s what I ended up with 

Cherry sunshine 
Raspberry sunshine - 2
Sunshine Daydream - 2
Purple sunshine - 2
GG4 x Sunshine Daydream - 2
Purple Lotus - 2
Lemon Lotus
Blue Lotus - original clear baggie
Dank Zappa
Chocolate Trip
Dream Beaver - 2
Acapulco Gold 
Zipolite Oaxocan
Black Raspberry 
Space Monkey 
Thunder Wookie
Angelica 
Raspberry Hashplant
Lando’s Stash
Jamaican HP x G13 HP
Jungle Spice
Buddha’s Hand
Natural Mystic
Herijuana x Good Medicine 
2 seeds of Blue Tara & Mother’s Milk
+ Orange Sunshine F2s
& Bad Dawg - Swazi x Arabu ( Bodhi cuts )


----------



## Yesyes3000 (May 25, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well I can say that I believe the lemon alien is still used in a few of there crosses still sold today. Not sure on the cherry lime but do think I have heard of it. I'd email them and see bout more info.
> 
> People have talked herms etc with laplata but having said that my room is on point 95% of the time and I have never had a BANNANA or nothing on any that I have grown. Also gave me my keeper in the last year and 8 months. (Durangatang). Also a clusterfunk and a silver mountain from bodhi that I SHOULD HAVE KEPT LOL. Didnt have the space at the time and have corrected this space issue now! I wish you the best of luck and hope you yield a keeper!
> 
> Happy growing!


Thank man I appreciate that. Ya man the seeds I had were pretty old I’m lucky I got any to sprout. The females are not anything crazy. Nothing really worth keeping a cut. They grew these really odd branches that would amount to nothing. I also sprouted 12 Bodhi seeds Afghan x 88g13hp or something like that only two females and they didn’t have any keeper traits


----------



## gthaenigma (May 25, 2020)

Does anyone know when the mothers milk crosses are supposed to drop?


----------



## gthaenigma (May 25, 2020)

I hate f'n snails. Found another victim in the garden. Found the snail...it found the fence at high velocity. Satisfying but disheartening.


----------



## kroc (May 25, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> I hate f'n snails. Found another victim in the garden. Found the snail...it found the fence at high velocity. Satisfying but disheartening.


if you place a ring of tin foil around the stem of each plant they wont cross it. I also used to bring a half full beer can for the edge of the garden, theyll flock to the beer over the plants as long as its out there


----------



## gthaenigma (May 25, 2020)

The beer trap is going in today, I'll try the foil too. Thanks. It will survive, but it is half the plant it used to be. At least it was something I made and not bought seed..


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 25, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> I hate f'n snails. Found another victim in the garden. Found the snail...it found the fence at high velocity. Satisfying but disheartening.


No reason to injure a living being for doing what it does naturally...


----------



## gthaenigma (May 25, 2020)

I like escargot...just doing what i do naturally.


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 25, 2020)

Fim'd this pair today at node 5 Almost one month old, restricting their growth a little bit so far because it is still a little too cool to leave them outside and only a small light while they are inside.


----------



## jp68 (May 25, 2020)

So just tapped my nigerian probe after a surf some beers food tokes of nikah and a cake of some sort .Pickle on the nose and bubblegum on the vape which was weird with a nice buzz of the up variety. Hard to tell whats up but unique is a good word for it as of now. hope everyone had a safe weekend


----------



## Boosky (May 25, 2020)

Second pheno of Grandmas Hashplant tried today. Much more pronounced kush with a gassy backdrop. Potent, I seem to be saying that alot lately, the gonja gods are looking out for me. Lol. Would I buy it again from the two phenos I've had, yes most definitely! This particular cut I would say is keeper status but of course I didn't take cuts. I have too many beans to go through for taking cuttings, although I do take them from time to time. Sometimes I take the top off one and see if it will root with just cloning powder and a root cube, no dome. I do occasionally mist them when first starting. I'm 3 for 3 in the last ones I've done that way. Cloning is so weird, sometimes it takes 10-14 days with dome and being babied and others root in three days of abuse. I do find that the ones that need more attention is just that "they need more attention", I've lost more cuttings than rooted ones trying to see if one will root without a dome. With a dome, monitoring heat and humidity levels, I'm probably 90-95% success rate. Anyways, Grandmas Hashplant is great smoke but couldn't tell you true yield as they were short in veg. The buds are rock hard and smoke just like they smell, gassy OG! Connoisseur grade for sure regardless of yield. Now I really wish I didn't trade my other half pack. Lol. I do have one more in veg waiting to be sexed, crossing fingers for a female.


----------



## goMM (May 25, 2020)

Peach Hashplant 3 females 3 dudes


----------



## goMM (May 25, 2020)

Keeping this Peach Hashplant male


----------



## Boosky (May 25, 2020)

goMM said:


> Peach Hashplant 3 females 3 dudes
> View attachment 4576614View attachment 4576615


Damn! I still haven't even got mine in the mail yet. Lol


----------



## goMM (May 25, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Damn! I still haven't even got mine in the mail yet. Lol


Wanted to do the HaHa but that ain’t funny lol


----------



## Boosky (May 25, 2020)

goMM said:


> Wanted to do the HaHa but that ain’t funny lol


Still made me giggle. But seriously, that ain't funny lol


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 25, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> I start to think this "goji razz" is different from "goji raspberry f2". If not the twin flame v2 and black raspberry are the same...
> I think the goji razz is another selection of goji, probably from f1, close to the bodhi cut, with standard goji taste, when the raspberry f2 is a special pheno like the pinesoul.
> That's what the twin flame is about, classic goji x wookie.


i wish someone had contact with him to ask D: this is mind boggling i dont wanna buy both strawberry goji and dazzle berry and the end up being the same thing


----------



## gthaenigma (May 25, 2020)

I have vapor locked over similar little details myself. The current one for me is on the mango lotus freebie. On the label it is listed as mango lotus x snow lotus. So is it mango biche x snow lotus or (mango biche x snow lotus) x snow lotus? Did he hit it with snow lotus again to maybe shorten flower? I just don't know. Aghhh


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 25, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> I have vapor locked over similar little details myself. The current one for me is on the mango lotus freebie. On the label it is listed as mango lotus x snow lotus. So is it mango biche x snow lotus or (mango biche x snow lotus) x snow lotus? Did he hit it with snow lotus again to maybe shorten flower? I just don't know. Aghhh


i thought about that, but then i thought the mango hashplant was for shortening flowering


----------



## gthaenigma (May 25, 2020)

They are beautiful little girls. 4 of 5 have scarlet/purple stems and under sides to the leaves.


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2020)

Riu doesn’t allow member trades sales gifting of seeds 
Please cease all inbox convos or forum actions for it 
It helps keep our website up and running 
If you value your account please follow forum rules

thanks folks


----------



## gthaenigma (May 26, 2020)

The manģo biche is supposed to be 16-20 wks, I have heard the mango lotus goes up to 14 wks, just thinking another dose might have brought it closer to 12wks for outdoor in northern hemi...but of course i could just be spinning my mind wheels too. Lol


----------



## jpdnkstr (May 26, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> The manģo biche is supposed to be 16-20 wks, I have heard the mango lotus goes up to 14 wks, just thinking another dose might have brought it closer to 12wks for outdoor in northern hemi...but of course i could just be spinning my mind wheels too. Lol


The Mango Biche Bodhi uses is a little faster than 16 to 20 weeks, I can't remember the exact flower time on it but I remember it being mentioned somewhere...


----------



## gthaenigma (May 26, 2020)

That is good, but still doesn't help me estimate flowertime probabilities foŕ outdoor. Or answer the genetic line question? Just not enough time to dig that deep.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 26, 2020)

Quick answers to bodhi question on newer gear is so rare, unless it is the highly sought after stuff.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 26, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> Quick answers to bodhi question on newer gear is so rare, unless it is the highly sought after stuff.


Seriously, it’s annoying how there’s no info cuz I wanna make a purchase before bogo is over


----------



## gthaenigma (May 26, 2020)

Flower time, phenos all of that is vital stuff to know when you are selecting for outdoor. One wrong choice and you are left with disaster. I just want an idea at least.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 26, 2020)

It is almost like they need someone to sift tester reports and collate the data into a usable data base for us growers. Just thinking aloud.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 26, 2020)

Will work for seeds????? Lol


----------



## hillbill (May 26, 2020)

Got 5/5 Lemon Wookie v2 up in red Solos.

4 Old Soul at 31 days smell like pine oil and other wood, now getting sticky and making trykes.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 26, 2020)

I am already coming to love the lemon wookie v2. Very vigorous and lemony.


----------



## kroc (May 26, 2020)

The fuzz hit flower, getting a fruity loop chem from the one i kept. Also, trimming some spirit train up and it switched terps completely from carrots last time, to pure cane sugar this run.

edit: forgot to mention, the spirit train is a very forgetful stone


----------



## the real mccoy (May 26, 2020)

Is Blue Congo Kash a new strain?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 26, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> I have vapor locked over similar little details myself. The current one for me is on the mango lotus freebie. On the label it is listed as mango lotus x snow lotus. So is it mango biche x snow lotus or (mango biche x snow lotus) x snow lotus? Did he hit it with snow lotus again to maybe shorten flower? I just don't know. Aghhh


If it's an official Bodhi label, you'd have to think that's most likely the correct pedigree.... Mango Lotus x Snow Lotus (?). Maybe the bank you got it from could give you a confirmation. Seems like a legit question to pester them with.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 26, 2020)

For the record, I asked jbc about Soul Axis when we were communicating about another topic and he confirmed that it is indeed Axis x Snow Lotus. I got too hung up on the name game and figured it should have had Pinesoul in it. Bodhi plays it kind of loose with the naming... can't really make assumptions it seems.


----------



## Boosky (May 26, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> i wish someone had contact with him to ask D: this is mind boggling i dont wanna buy both strawberry goji and dazzle berry and the end up being the same thing


Strawberry Goji=B-cut
Dazzleberry=Goji Razz
It think


----------



## jp68 (May 26, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> It is almost like they need someone to sift tester reports and collate the data into a usable data base for us growers. Just thinking aloud.


your only going to get basic info on most stuuf but rest assured hes working with legit cuts The supernatural stuff is usually going to be 10 plus weeks so if times an issue you may want to skip those altogether


----------



## YardG (May 26, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Is Blue Congo Kash a new strain?


From what I saw on IG it's a collab release between Bodhi and Riot Seeds.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 26, 2020)

There isn't even basic info on a ton of stuff. I love it but getting info is like milking rocks. Indoor height is key, outdoor ripening window is almost as important. By the time you finish all the research the strain you are researching is gone.


----------



## BDGrows (May 26, 2020)

Congo Black x Blue Bonnet (aka blueberry); interesting mix there


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 26, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> There isn't even basic info on a ton of stuff. I love it but getting info is like milking rocks. Indoor height is key, outdoor ripening window is almost as important. By the time you finish all the research the strain you are researching is gone.


If everything was just exactly perfect, we probably wouldn't be getting 2 packs for 60 bucks. Just gotta take an adventure and blaze the trail. Bodhi adventures seem to take people to special places most every time though, even if they don't know exactly where they're going. I almost suspect Bodhi likes to keep it that way.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 26, 2020)

Weee....just like the ride on the first willie wonka movie.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 26, 2020)

It's frustrating though. I definitely hear ya. The search for info has kinda built a community though. Everybody meets up to tell their tales of adventure and friends are made.


----------



## Craigson (May 26, 2020)

kroc said:


> The fuzz hit flower, getting a fruity loop chem from the one i kept. Also, trimming some spirit train up and it switched terps completely from carrots last time, to pure cane sugar this run.
> 
> edit: forgot to mention, the spirit train is a very forgetful stone


Hmm thats interesting, i found a pheno in both my skunk91 f1s and in the f2s that I described as ‘chemmy but like fruit loops’
I believe the Fuzz has the same chem 91jb mother as skunk91
if nothing else it makes me feel better putting ‘chemmy’ and ‘fruit’ in the same description lol


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 26, 2020)

There are plenty of chemicals in fruit loops.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (May 26, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> i wish someone had contact with him to ask D: this is mind boggling i dont wanna buy both strawberry goji and dazzle berry and the end up being the same thing


I discuss that here and as i get no answer, i create a topic in breebay. No one seems to know more there, but as the black rasp and twin flame v2 are suppose to be different, their not much explanation. Goji Razz and Goji Raspberry F2 are different


----------



## budLIFE60 (May 26, 2020)

Heres a couple shots of some chem d x ssdd chopped down today at day 65. Would have loved to have taken them a little longer but demand is high atm.

#1


#2


#3


#4


These all have been extremely easy plants to grow, no fuss what's so ever and produce what looks like some top quality bud. Smells are ranging from skunky funk to sweet berry currently. Cant wait for the smoke test! Cheers everyone!


----------



## Nefrella (May 26, 2020)

budLIFE60 said:


> Heres a couple shots of some chem d x ssdd chopped down today at day 65. Would have loved to have taken them a little longer but demand is high atm.
> 
> #1
> View attachment 4577353
> ...


Some frosty ladies


----------



## budLIFE60 (May 26, 2020)

Nefrella said:


> Some frosty ladies


Thanks, It's all in the soil, lights and genetics!


----------



## CopaGenetics (May 26, 2020)

So... here is my female pick of the litter for taking GG4 x SSDD to F4... there is one stud I have my eye on in particular but I like to wait the guys out a bit and see what else they have to offer. I will be doing a selected polination and also an open one with 3 males and 3 females. I selected this girl in particular for her structure as I always do for outdoor strains. There are some double serrations and also the "dragon claw" leaflets near the base of the leaf. The root structure is on-point as well... the 3rd pic is of my slice of the family farm that has legally secured just over 250 spots. 50 are mine and I'm running GG4 x SSDD F3, Sunshine #4, and Red Eye Jedi. I will be updating the grow on IG every day or two and will post pics here but not every day or two... dont want any flames haha!


----------



## 517redeye (May 26, 2020)

what's the best g13/hp cross in most peoples opinion . i still have a old pack of goji og , sunshine daydream and lucky charms from like 2013 are the master kush crosses show that influence ?


----------



## Boosky (May 26, 2020)

budLIFE60 said:


> Heres a couple shots of some chem d x ssdd chopped down today at day 65. Would have loved to have taken them a little longer but demand is high atm.
> 
> #1
> View attachment 4577353
> ...


Mine were really easy to grow also. I did take mine to 77 days and you're right if you would have let them go a little longer you would have seen buds swell or at least I did. Yours look awesome though and if they gotta go, they gotta go. Lights, nutes and materials aren't free! Lol. They are going to taste soooooo good.


----------



## budLIFE60 (May 26, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Mine were really easy to grow also. I did take mine to 77 days and you're right if you would have let them go a little longer you would have seen buds swell or at least I did. Yours look awesome though and if they gotta go, they gotta go. Lights, nutes and materials aren't free! Lol. They are going to taste soooooo good.


Yeah I'm bummed I couldn't take them to full bloom cuz it'll be my only run with them but when the patients need it, they need it! So I couldn't put if off any longer had to chop. But I know what you mean about the swell in the pics the buds look small but they put on some good density at the end!


----------



## joeko420 (May 26, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Goji OG is my favorite Bodhi strain, and possibly favorite overall strain that I have ever tried. The smell is incredible, yield is decent, and effects are clean and clear headed. It’s a type of high that you just don’t find very often with these clusterfuck hybrid crosses.
> 
> Snow lotus may not have brought a lot to the table in terms of flavor and effects, but it did pass along its frost. It was a good male for modernizing strains with resin production. Pretty important, since nowadays most people choose what they smoke based on looks, regardless of how lackluster the high may be.
> 
> I have an F2 set of Goji with more to hunt. Will F3 this year. Will also give out seeds to those who want them. I’m actually really surprised that B hasn’t released F2s of Goji, SSDD, lucky charms, or TE.


that would be incredibly generous! Sign me up!


----------



## mawasmada (May 26, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> I have vapor locked over similar little details myself. The current one for me is on the mango lotus freebie. On the label it is listed as mango lotus x snow lotus. So is it mango biche x snow lotus or (mango biche x snow lotus) x snow lotus? Did he hit it with snow lotus again to maybe shorten flower? I just don't know. Aghhh


Agreed, that's stressful. If my Mango Lotus is double the Lotus, it just lost half it's cool lol


----------



## mawasmada (May 26, 2020)

sunni said:


> Riu doesn’t allow member trades sales gifting of seeds
> Please cease all inbox convos or forum actions for it
> It helps keep our website up and running
> If you value your account please follow forum rules
> ...


Understood. Is it to be also understood that our private convo's aren't private?
I need to know, so as to best guide me through these rules.

Thanks


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (May 26, 2020)

Love me some bodhi . Starflight Guava I had run. Have DL and another SG going now


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Understood. Is it to be also understood that our private convo's aren't private?
> I need to know, so as to best guide me through these rules.
> 
> Thanks


anything you put on a private website not owned by you, isnt 100% private. Admins dont go reading PMs for fun but we the website own all content on here and can read your pms if we need to. Though theres a whole 2 people who can do that here and we typically dont.


----------



## 517redeye (May 26, 2020)

damn that starflight looks real interesting what was the yeild on that girl . 
what do you think about the cherry afghani that shit looks like it's gonna throw some bombs too .


----------



## Craigson (May 27, 2020)

Golden Triangle day 57


----------



## Craigson (May 27, 2020)

Black Triangle f2s day 57


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 27, 2020)

budLIFE60 said:


> Heres a couple shots of some chem d x ssdd chopped down today at day 65. Would have loved to have taken them a little longer but demand is high atm.
> 
> #1
> View attachment 4577353
> ...



My first thought is wow, wtf, SSDD dominated Chem in the cross? How many seeds did you pop? I mean for 4 phenos to look like SSDD I am thinking you did a pack probably? Totally dumbfounded at the look and really glad I stocked up on these. For anyone that doesn't know Blueberry x Chem anything is Godly. Chem D x Blueberry is a jaw dropper (you never see it around because anytime anyone releases DJ seems to shoot them down instead of just dropping line himself). When I saw the SSDD cross back in the day I thought damn this could be something great.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 27, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> Seriously, it’s annoying how there’s no info cuz I wanna make a purchase before bogo is over


They are $30/pack for great genetic lineages, and terp profiles that make most $200 packs of seeds look low quality. You can quite literally buy every new Bodhi release for the price of a pack of hype seeds from SHN.

On top of that, there is plenty of info in this thread about Bodhi’s male breeders and effects they have on crosses.

Grab some seeds, grow them, and report back. The more people we have doing that, the more common your desired information will be.


----------



## jp68 (May 27, 2020)

update on my nigerian probes and the effects are top notch. Really up type sativa buzz with none of the bad side affects of most sativas that get you this lit. Great bag appeal for a sativa but smells like a haze with a slight pickle scent in there. Still has a light bubblegum thing when vaped and less pronounced when burned. Top notch stuff


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 27, 2020)

jp68 said:


> update on my nigerian probes and the effects are top notch. Really up type sativa buzz with none of the bad side affects of most sativas that get you this lit. Great bag appeal for a sativa but smells like a haze with a slight pickle scent in there. Still has a light bubblegum thing when vaped and less pronounced when burned. Top notch stuff


Awesome! That's my only "Probe" strain and I've been looking out for results. Did you get much pheno variation with those? What kind of finishing times? Any nanners or anything flaky in there?


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 27, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Understood. Is it to be also understood that our private convo's aren't private?


A conversation is never private when broadcast on airwaves, or on a server at a website run by a business, or on any network that isn't closed circuit. This is 2020. The future is here now. And it appears to indeed be dystopian. Good luck everyone.


----------



## mawasmada (May 27, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> A conversation is never private when broadcast on airwaves, or on a server at a website run by a business, or on any network that isn't closed circuit. This is 2020. The future is here now. And it appears to indeed be dystopian. Good luck everyone.


I get the basics of it. I just didn't expect to hear any crap about whatever's in my inbox. If I discuss something publicly that's against the rules, correction of my actions would be warranted. Any policing of my pm's by admin is not cool, and will be dealt with as such.

Edit: Dystopian indeed.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 27, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I get the basics of it. I just didn't expect to hear any crap about whatever's in my inbox. If I discuss something publicly that's against the rules, correction of my actions would be warranted. Any policing of my pm's by admin is not cool, and will be dealt with as such.
> 
> Edit: Dystopian indeed.


I think if they got busted for some sort of seed distribution charge, the authorities would seize their servers and have access to all the pms and records of all activities. I imagine they at least need to show that they are monitoring their site for illegal activities. PM is part of their platform here and I don't know what kind of promises they make about privacy. I'm not going to get too grumpy about it... compromises have to be made when the laws are screwy. But always be conscious about what you send off to the cloud... it's going to be there forever, somewhere.


----------



## mawasmada (May 27, 2020)

I've made my compromise. I didn't shut down my account on the spot. I value the friends I've made, and the lessons I've learned. Until I'm in contact with all of my new friends via email/other outside of RIU, I'll play their game. However, uncool acts will still be dealt with as such. If I don't bitch about what I feel is an injustice, I'd be supporting it with my silence.

Edit: Bodhi related insert, 6 Lemon Lotus left guerilla growing somewhere, and a few Peach HP coming to indoor soon. I think I'm holding off on Cherry Queen outdoor run.


----------



## johnnie twosheds (May 27, 2020)

Whatever the ins & outs are doesn't change the fact that monitoring peoples pm's fucking stinks!


----------



## mawasmada (May 27, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I went over to bean basement and all of you should too.


I'll look into that.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 27, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'll look into that.


You have to do a complete, start to finish grow log to get into the main forum. I think it’s a good idea. Keeps the main discussion private, and only people who are willing to put in the time get in.


----------



## mawasmada (May 27, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> You have to do a complete, start to finish grow log to get into the main forum. I think it’s a good idea. Keeps the main discussion private, and only people who are willing to put in the time get in.


Thanks for the heads-up. I'll keep an eye out for a better option for me. I work too many hours, and don't have the time to put in to "qualify" for acceptance.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (May 27, 2020)

Just the perspective of a webmaster: these guys HAVE to "police" things (publicly) in accordance with certain laws/regulations in order to keep things legal/provide the forum for us to enjoy and build friendships on.

People who haven't dealt with sunni might not know how friendly she is nor how the RIU advertising department is doing REALLY cool things lately within the community. Looks like Useful's thread has just been stickied but I don't mean to mention a non-Bodhi name in this thread...

People behind the scenes that I know here at RIU are fellow enthusiasts and some volunteer their time in order for us to all be able to gather. They're not reading private messages for kicks but also cannot allow people to give out gear publicly, especially when paid advertisers partake in the forums.

Hope this makes sense. They're good people and fans of canna just like the rest of us. They're not in it to police us.

(No offense intended to anyone....)

=]


To stay on topic, one of my packs of Peach Hashplant went 14/13 at germ. My first conjoined twin that was successfully detached from it's shellmate.


----------



## Boosky (May 27, 2020)

sunni said:


> Riu doesn’t allow member trades sales gifting of seeds
> Please cease all inbox convos or forum actions for it
> It helps keep our website up and running
> If you value your account please follow forum rules
> ...


I have been on here for awhile and had no idea that you couldn't trade or gift seeds, I knew you could not sell. Thats bad on my part for not fully knowing the rules. Will make sure not to do so in the future, thanks for the heads up. I value my account tremendously, this is where I socialize the most in my life. Especially during covid lockdown. Thanks again, peace, Boo.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 27, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I'll keep an eye out for a better option for me. I work too many hours, and don't have the time to put in to "qualify" for acceptance.





mawasmada said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I'll keep an eye out for a better option for me. I work too many hours, and don't have the time to put in to "qualify" for acceptance.


I work 50 per week rn and have managed to keep a log going. I think I update it once every 2 weeks. The idea behind it is that someone willing to put a few months into a log for full forum access is less likely to be an ass.

I don’t venture too far away from this thread on RIU. So much horrible information. Hopefully this other place doesn’t have that.


----------



## jp68 (May 27, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Awesome! That's my only "Probe" strain and I've been looking out for results. Did you get much pheno variation with those? What kind of finishing times? Any nanners or anything flaky in there?


Theres early finishers at 8 weeks and some that look like theyd go a half a year if you let em. Seemed stable and they all have a certain look em that im guessing is the nigerian side.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 27, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Theres early finishers at 8 weeks and some that look like theyd go a half a year if you let em. Seemed stable and they all have a certain look em that im guessing is the nigerian side.


Wow...wouldn't have expected 8 weekers. Half-yearers, yes, maybe. Sounds like this one's gonna be fun. Thanks for the info!


----------



## bongrip101 (May 27, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I went over to bean basement and all of you should too.


BB is chill and my primary forum now. I like plant pics over "which seed do I buy" everyday. Interacting with some breeders is cool too.


----------



## CopaGenetics (May 27, 2020)

Here is an up-close of the GG4 x SSDD F3 female's fan...


----------



## gthaenigma (May 27, 2020)

Up potted some beautiful mango and cherry lotuses, lemon wookie v2, and strawberry unicorn babies. Full sun full season fun fun fun.


----------



## sunni (May 27, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Just the perspective of a webmaster: these guys HAVE to "police" things (publicly) in accordance with certain laws/regulations in order to keep things legal/provide the forum for us to enjoy and build friendships on.
> 
> People who haven't dealt with sunni might not know how friendly she is nor how the RIU advertising department is doing REALLY cool things lately within the community. Looks like Useful's thread has just been stickied but I don't mean to mention a non-Bodhi name in this thread...
> 
> ...


Ahem 
I actually just took over the advertising department last week 


haven’t announced it yet tho 
So it’s cool you think I’m doing cool things already


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 27, 2020)

Tri-headed terpenado. The smells coming off of this plant are unreal. Burnt rubber citrus with a bit of bleach.

This one currently takes the cake for uniqueness in both terps and growth structure. I really don’t know what to say about it. It’s one of those things that you just have to see/smell to really appreciate it. It’s nuts.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 27, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> The smells coming off of this plant are unreal. Burnt rubber citrus with a bit of bleach.


Enough said. LOL. This sounds fuckin awesome. I got 3 packs of it hoping for sweet got some so so report and one good one and now this. I want this pheno. I hope the bleach stays in cure.


----------



## TheShortAnswer (May 27, 2020)

New grower this year running 5 strains all fem seeds. Already planning for next year and thinking of trying some Bodhi seeds. I'm in Massachusetts looking for 65 days and under to finish with 65 the max, ideally late Sept/early Oct. Looks like crosses with 88G13HP or Wookie could work... looking at Forest Queen and Dazzleberry. Will these work for outdoor grow in 30 gallon pots? Are there better options for my region?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 27, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Enough said. LOL. This sounds fuckin awesome. I got 3 packs of it hoping for sweet got some so so report and one good one and now this. I want this pheno. I hope the bleach stays in cure.


Yeah it’s pretty damn good stuff. I hope it sticks through cure. The plant itself is a leafy mess so not a keeper for me. But this really shows just what the Strawberry Milk parent can do. I’ve already seen other Wookie crosses and these terps were not present in those strains.

Someone earlier in this thread said that this strain would be best used in a cross, and I agree with that. Great terps and resin production. A little too lanky/leafy/low producing to be a keeper for me. I would look for a good male from this pack.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 27, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Yeah it’s pretty damn good stuff. I hope it sticks through cure. The plant itself is a leafy mess so not a keeper for me. But this really shows just what the Strawberry Milk parent can do. I’ve already seen other Wookie crosses and these terps were not present in those strains.
> 
> Someone earlier in this thread said that this strain would be best used in a cross, and I agree with that. Great terps and resin production. A little too lanky/leafy/low producing to be a keeper for me. I would look for a good male from this pack.


Leafy can be fixed so many wtf strains based off ogk which is low leaf it isn't funny. In your face bleach terps would be nice. Chemdog needs rival aside from Gorilla Glue.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 27, 2020)

jp68 said:


> update on my nigerian probes and the effects are top notch. Really up type sativa buzz with none of the bad side affects of most sativas that get you this lit. Great bag appeal for a sativa but smells like a haze with a slight pickle scent in there. Still has a light bubblegum thing when vaped and less pronounced when burned. Top notch stuff


 Pickles, bubblegum, and haze? Have to love to weed.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 27, 2020)

Yeah, Bodhi says the Kashmir has "three p's"... pickles, pine, and pink bubblegum. That combo boggles my mind. Don't know what the Nigerian brings terp wise.


----------



## jp68 (May 27, 2020)

pickle is light haze is dominant as the bubblegum is light. It shines in effects


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 27, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I'll keep an eye out for a better option for me. I work too many hours, and don't have the time to put in to "qualify" for acceptance.


I hear ya. The whole point is being by growers and for growers. Helps keep the riff raff out and helps prevent people joining just to hawk their wares. It’s really not as bad as it sounds. If you’re growing anyway, take some pics every once in a while (starting from seed/clone), make some posts about what’s going on, and post your finished grow. There are some legit Bodhi heads over there too. 

I’m there, I’m here, I’m a few other places too when I’m trying to find info.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 27, 2020)

jp68 said:


> It shines in effects


That's what I want to hear right there! Fantastic effects and unusual flavors...that's what I'm here for. Everything else is secondary to me.


----------



## mawasmada (May 27, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> I hear ya. The whole point is being by growers and for growers. Helps keep the riff raff out and helps prevent people joining just to hawk their wares. It’s really not as bad as it sounds. If you’re growing anyway, take some pics every once in a while (starting from seed/clone), make some posts about what’s going on, and post your finished grow. There are some legit Bodhi heads over there too.
> 
> I’m there, I’m here, I’m a few other places too when I’m trying to find info.


I may check it out. I don't sell, or buy here. I don't think gifting and trading should be an issue though.


----------



## mawasmada (May 27, 2020)

Those generous souls out there, thanks for being you. I'm always open to chat through private email, send me a pm.


----------



## crystal palace 777 (May 27, 2020)

Here are some shots of a couple of standout phenos from my SSH X PU testers. I actually failed to get these tested because of some unforeseen issues with my living situation, but I did sprout them and then kept clones alive for over a year until I was able to flower them. And then when I finally flowered them I had a root aphid infestation so I was not able to get a real representation of their potential. That said, I ended up with the expected ratio of phenos between parents. The purple phenos were surprisingly mild (I expected more power from the PU phenos but hey they were infested with root aphids). The two most SSH-influenced phenos were excellent weed even ravaged by root aphids. So I got rid of the root aphids, losing the best pheno in the process lol. And here we are two years or so since I got these testers and finally flowering them out properly. Here are some shots of the 2 furthest along phenos and they happen to be the most SSH influenced. One of them is already purple/magenta even though you can't see the color through the pistils in the photo. The other is darker purple accented under the pistils. I'm excited by the looks of these so far. They are between 4 and 5 weeks in. The taller plant in the background is an old Blueberry Temple. Also a sexy lady


----------



## crystal palace 777 (May 27, 2020)

I have grown out 15 SSDD beans over the years. This is a new pheno I haven't seen before. I'm imagining it comes from the moonshine part of the tree ? Smells nothing like any SSDD I've grown as well. I still have 19 beans left to try and find the one that got away. The one that got away was the ONLY SSDD I have really enjoyed but it was fucking incredible. Shorter, squatter, leafier, and more sensitive than the more common phenos with an unbelievably medicinal completely clear headed indica body effect that I can only describe as a golden orb radiating out from my physical center and deeply relaxing unhealthy tension in the body. And it absolutely smelled like butter. So I don't know how many different phenos smell like butter, but this was one of them. Only one I've seen so far. But I decided to just have a "fun" grow that round and not take any clones LOL fuckin' christ ! Anyway, here is the pheno I have flowering right now. She also was affected by root aphids last year and never seemed to fully recover. I'm flowering her out anyway and feeling rewarded by that decision about now


----------



## gthaenigma (May 28, 2020)

Good luck on the butter hunt. I hope you find it. It is always the one you don't save.


----------



## budLIFE60 (May 28, 2020)

crystal palace 777 said:


> I have grown out 15 SSDD beans over the years. This is a new pheno I haven't seen before. I'm imagining it comes from the moonshine part of the tree ? Smells nothing like any SSDD I've grown as well. I still have 19 beans left to try and find the one that got away. The one that got away was the ONLY SSDD I have really enjoyed but it was fucking incredible. Shorter, squatter, leafier, and more sensitive than the more common phenos with an unbelievably medicinal completely clear headed indica body effect that I can only describe as a golden orb radiating out from my physical center and deeply relaxing unhealthy tension in the body. And it absolutely smelled like butter. So I don't know how many different phenos smell like butter, but this was one of them. Only one I've seen so far. But I decided to just have a "fun" grow that round and not take any clones LOL fuckin' christ ! Anyway, here is the pheno I have flowering right now. She also was affected by root aphids last year and never seemed to fully recover. I'm flowering her out anyway and feeling rewarded by that decision about now


Wow that looks identical to the ssdd i grew a few years back. Only popped five beans and got 2 females. That one was the keeper for me. Had amazing medicinal effects. Not the butter cut but still an awesome plant! Goodluck with her!


----------



## budLIFE60 (May 28, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> My first thought is wow, wtf, SSDD dominated Chem in the cross? How many seeds did you pop? I mean for 4 phenos to look like SSDD I am thinking you did a pack probably? Totally dumbfounded at the look and really glad I stocked up on these. For anyone that doesn't know Blueberry x Chem anything is Godly. Chem D x Blueberry is a jaw dropper (you never see it around because anytime anyone releases DJ seems to shoot them down instead of just dropping line himself). When I saw the SSDD cross back in the day I thought damn this could be something great.


Hey thanks, I got 9 seeds to pop out of 12 with 4 females out of those. Really impressed with the turn out as I'm a huge fan of ssdd and chem d. I would say #2 leans a little more to the chem d side that plant had dense golf ball size nugs and has more of the chem funk. Wish I had another pack as I didnt take any clones. Makes me wanna pop my last pack of ssdd!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 28, 2020)

Sakura F2 created by @Nu-Be


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 28, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Sakura F2 created by @Nu-Be View attachment 4578923


Really nice job on this. How is the smell? I have heard lots of good things of very cherry phenos. Curious how this one smells. How is the yield on her?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 28, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Sakura F2 created by @Nu-Be View attachment 4578923


Damn... that's gorgeous. What do you think of the smoke? How bout finishing time.... that's said to be a quick one, I've heard.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 28, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Damn... that's gorgeous. What do you think of the smoke? How bout finishing time.... that's said to be a quick one, I've heard.


Hard to smoke it when it’s still on the plant lol


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 28, 2020)

Yeah... kinda didn't think that question through. First smoke of the day worked well.  . Over-eager after seeing that pretty bud I guess. Carry on folks.


----------



## BDGrows (May 28, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Hard to smoke it when it’s still on the plant lol





Nutbag Poster said:


> Yeah... kinda didn't think that question through. First smoke of the day worked well.  . Over-eager after seeing that pretty bud I guess. Carry on folks.


----------



## Boosky (May 28, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I may check it out. I don't sell, or buy here. I don't think gifting and trading should be an issue though.


I have never bought or sold anything on here as well. I also think gifting or trading shouldn't an issue either but it is not my site to run and I don't know all the legalities of running such a site. So I will abide by the rules until I start my own site, which will be never. Lol. I think that if anyone wants a private conversation here they should probably take it to email. There's nothing wrong with sharing emails. On a Bodhi note, pulled another Hashplant 4 and it is another winner. Not so much Chem on this one, little bit of earthy funk going on in the exhale. More sedative than the others I've found.


----------



## crystal palace 777 (May 28, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> Good luck on the butter hunt. I hope you find it. It is always the one you don't save.


thanks, and yes that is totally how it goes. I knew when I made that decision that I was making a huge mistake lol 



budLIFE60 said:


> Wow that looks identical to the ssdd i grew a few years back. Only popped five beans and got 2 females. That one was the keeper for me. Had amazing medicinal effects. Not the butter cut but still an awesome plant! Goodluck with her!


Holy shit there she is haha ! A bit further along than mine but that is the same pheno for sure. Amazing medicinal effects is what I'm after so I'm excited


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 28, 2020)

TheShortAnswer said:


> New grower this year running 5 strains all fem seeds. Already planning for next year and thinking of trying some Bodhi seeds. I'm in Massachusetts looking for 65 days and under to finish with 65 the max, ideally late Sept/early Oct. Looks like crosses with 88G13HP or Wookie could work... looking at Forest Queen and Dazzleberry. Will these work for outdoor grow in 30 gallon pots? Are there better options for my region?



Well if you take a gamble on any... wookie it is. Indoor most 88g13hp crosses finish for me about 70 days. That said I have a pheno of space monkey that could be pulled at 7 weeks. 7.5 for me earliest though. Here it is at 52 days. If taking a gamble the 88hp crosses in that area would be a big one. Grow em inside first if you can. JMHO but wookie crosses seem to finish quicker in my experience. Others here will be able to assist better. Hope this helps I'll add if I remember something else.

Happy growing!


Here is a more cowbell ogkb at 52 days today as well. Very unique fade and it's very happy. Turning lime and purple green same time. Not your normal yellow. Ok now I'm done...


----------



## TheShortAnswer (May 28, 2020)

Wow, nice and thanks. Not too concerned with temps but rain and damp weather. The longer into October bad weather and mold potential goes up.


----------



## GreenTools (May 29, 2020)

TheShortAnswer said:


> New grower this year running 5 strains all fem seeds. Already planning for next year and thinking of trying some Bodhi seeds. I'm in Massachusetts looking for 65 days and under to finish with 65 the max, ideally late Sept/early Oct. Looks like crosses with 88G13HP or Wookie could work... looking at Forest Queen and Dazzleberry. Will these work for outdoor grow in 30 gallon pots? Are there better options for my region?


Last year I had a BBHP that was done beginning of Oct. This year I have a nepali og x 88g13/hp that finishes in 9 weeks, and a personal work outside that's done in 8 weeks or less out there. Last season was great, but some years in MA nothing dries up in Oct and mold takes over. 88g13/hp has shown great mold resistance....


----------



## YardG (May 29, 2020)

Apparently there are two admins who have the ability to read PMs, which doesn't mean they do (usually).


----------



## jp68 (May 29, 2020)

Great way to destroy the vibe and thread here with paranoia. Big brother is watching like it or not and that was just signed into law this month so they can read everything anywhere warrantless


----------



## YardG (May 29, 2020)

They haven't voted on renewing the Patriot Act, so as of right now, the government can't gain access to internet records without a warrant.


----------



## dankbydrew (May 29, 2020)

And back to your regular Bodhi programming... ran a pack of Super Silver Hashplant. Got 5 ladies, 4 dudes. 1 88 leaner, 4 haze leaners. All different. 8-10 weeks, some seemed to have wanted to go longer, but they ran out of juice a bit early. Will report back later with a smoke report if there’s interest, it’s definitely some potent fuzzy all over smoke. Smoked a j and took a glorious nap on the couch the other afternoon, probably my first nap in 5 years.

Also, hit a GAS (star fighter x mac) X Terpenado with some CBD divine pollen from my buddy notthesnicklefritz and it’s a bleeder!!! Too cool! No idea where it’s coming from... if anyone has an idea, let me know!


----------



## Kndreyn (May 29, 2020)

Boosky said:


> On a Bodhi note, pulled another Hashplant 4 and it is another winner. Not so much Chem on this one, little bit of earthy funk going on in the exhale. More sedative than the others I've found.


I'd like to hear more about the Hashplant 4. I bought several Bodhi crosses (and several Dominion crosses) looking for that earthy/hashy flavor but haven't found it yet. I'm pretty old school and that's what good weed tasted like back in the 60s and 70s.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 29, 2020)

Just a couple lessons I recently learned about my Bohdi's after moving outside. Hoppers love Dragon Fruit and have a taste for Lucky charms here. Have yet to touch my Snowtemple or no B. strains. Also don't leave a bug zapper on over your plants. The insect carcasses burn spots in your leaves. I would suggest a collection container for the insect debris. I use it as an amendment. High in carbs and nutes for soil biozome. And a good light will provide a good supply. Just one of my tricks after all this time. Peace and health to all.


----------



## jackgonza (May 29, 2020)

Lemon Hashplant v2
(LemonG x 88g13hp)

1 week from harvest
Faint lemon rubber terps as of right now, not rubber as in burnt tire but rubber as in Halloween mask just combined with a lemonhead candy


----------



## jackgonza (May 29, 2020)

Strawberry Unicorn
(Strawberry Milk x Purple Unicorn)
~1 week from harvest
I flushed too early, first time growing this cultivar, if I could I would wait maybe 2 more weeks but it is what it is

Sat Dom, 2x stretch flower
Terps came late flower, pineapple/blackberry smell, my guess would be the blackberry widow shining through?
Heavy feeders, heavy yielders


----------



## jackgonza (May 29, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 29, 2020)

I don't know if I'm jealous or just wore out on these sour spicy high THC stains I've been stuck with for too long. But I'm actually bummed I have to wait months to try my new found treasures. My almost 30% GG4 is kinda disappointing in taste.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 30, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I don't know if I'm jealous or just wore out on these sour spicy high THC stains I've been stuck with for too long. But I'm actually bummed I have to wait months to try my new found treasures. My almost 30% GG4 is kinda disappointing in taste. View attachment 4580487


what pack is this


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 30, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> what pack is this


It's a one off from Amsterdam coffee house to go bag. Just saying as good as it is, I can't wait for Dragon Fruit, Lucky Charms or Snow Temple I just got outside. Apologies. Kinda related. Peace.


----------



## hillbill (May 30, 2020)

J1 Hashplant in the Arizer Air right now. Strong Stoney but no couchlock! Very potent and decent yielded. Nugs cure to very hard and dense. Smells very spicy and reeks like a field of cannabis on a humid late summer night. Just wonderful but there is no doubt what this shit is. 
Hope my latest bought Bodhi are as good!


----------



## NoMoreBottles (May 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Got 5/5 Lemon Wookie v2 up in red Solos.
> 
> 4 Old Soul at 31 days smell like pine oil and other wood, now getting sticky and making trykes.


What has the stretch been like on those Old Soul's?


----------



## hillbill (May 30, 2020)

Trainable stretching but not excessive. These are big plants and are growing in flower as much as stretching. Getting very sticky and louder pine/Juniper with lemon. Getting interesting.


----------



## Omkarananda (May 30, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I don't know if I'm jealous or just wore out on these sour spicy high THC stains I've been stuck with for too long. But I'm actually bummed I have to wait months to try my new found treasures. My almost 30% GG4 is kinda disappointing in taste. View attachment 4580487


The wait and anticipation will make them taste that much better!


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2020)

Don’t believe people trying to make wacko conspiracies
No ones been shaken down everything really big Jesus freak is saying it’s 10x out of context and has 0 credibility and I think it’s more so he wants people to go to his new website he’s promoting for free because he wants to keep doing business

Gifting and trading has never been allowed here because it’s illegal
Sucks that it is but that’s the way the world is
It has nothing to do with advertising
And more so your personal security

peopoe get extremely paranoid and reportconversations to remove their names addresses phone numbers because of bad trades deals etc


it’s really about personal security and legal issues

let’s resume getting back on topic if you have concerns message me
If we continue to slander the staff and forum and spread lies we’ll shut down the thread which sucks for everyone using it properly


----------



## crisnpropa (May 30, 2020)

I'm getting a lot of great feedback about Sunshine Daydream. I am hopeful that the genetics will be available again soon.


----------



## TWest65 (May 30, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I don't know if I'm jealous or just wore out on these sour spicy high THC stains I've been stuck with for too long...


Try OxiClean. That sould get your THC stains out! Lol


----------



## Boosky (May 30, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I'd like to hear more about the Hashplant 4. I bought several Bodhi crosses (and several Dominion crosses) looking for that earthy/hashy flavor but haven't found it yet. I'm pretty old school and that's what good weed tasted like back in the 60s and 70s.


I have purchased three packs total of this one, the wife and I like it that much. As far as earthy/hashy tastes, this is not the one. More Chem one this than hashy even though the last one was more earthy hash funk but that is only one of about 8 females so far and not what I would consider old school hash funk. Try the DLA line that Bodhi has available, more hashy Afghani found in those. Did have one of my Heavenly Hashplant turn out earthy but it flowered for 84 days so it is no longer around my house. Lol I try to stay in the 67-77 day range. Good luck in your hunting, Boo.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (May 30, 2020)

Herer HP, Gold Star x Snow Lotus, and Sundance in the front from left to right. Smaller plants on table are still being sexed including some Dread Bread which is taking forever to show preflowers.

Another shot of the Sundance, started a month before the other strains with Useful Seeds Sunny Diesel hiding behind it.


----------



## crisnpropa (May 30, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I have purchased three packs total of this one, the wife and I like it that much. As far as earthy/hashy tastes, this is not the one. More Chem one this than hashy even though the last one was more earthy hash funk but that is only one of about 8 females so far and not what I would consider old school hash funk. Try the DLA line that Bodhi has available, more hashy Afghani found in those. Did have one of my Heavenly Hashplant turn out earthy but it flowered for 84 days so it is no longer around my house. Lol I try to stay in the 67-77 day range. Good luck in your hunting, Boo.


Regarding Hashplant 4, can you talk about yields and structure of the plant? I am interested to know if the photo that is advertised for the strain is a good representation of what to expect.


----------



## Kndreyn (May 30, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I have purchased three packs total of this one, the wife and I like it that much. As far as earthy/hashy tastes, this is not the one. More Chem one this than hashy even though the last one was more earthy hash funk but that is only one of about 8 females so far and not what I would consider old school hash funk. Try the DLA line that Bodhi has available, more hashy Afghani found in those. Did have one of my Heavenly Hashplant turn out earthy but it flowered for 84 days so it is no longer around my house. Lol I try to stay in the 67-77 day range. Good luck in your hunting, Boo.


Thanks Boosky! I tried the DLA 4 and Old School Hashplant and didn't find what I was looking for. I might try a couple of the other DLA crosses.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 30, 2020)

How long did you flower her? I have some going outdoor and any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Coalcat (May 30, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> I'm getting a lot of great feedback about Sunshine Daydream. I am hopeful that the genetics will be available again soon.


I believe that bodhi’s appalachia male is lost so no new seeds. If you see em grab em.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 30, 2020)

jackgonza said:


> Strawberry Unicorn
> (Strawberry Milk x Purple Unicorn)
> ~1 week from harvest
> I flushed too early, first time growing this cultivar, if I could I would wait maybe 2 more weeks but it is what it is
> ...


How long did you flower her?


----------



## jackgonza (May 30, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> How long did you flower her?


I lost my grow journal so I don’t remember the exact date but I’m pretty sure they’re at 8 weeks right now, next week when I harvest they will be at 9, but next run I’m gonna run them a little longer maybe 10 weeks

And they are just now starting to purple out so I’ll post more pictures at the end of next week


----------



## TtZoo (May 31, 2020)

More Cowbell, 1st week of 12/12.

This should have been flipped in April but my timer had been knocked to 'always in' so she had around 5 weeks of 24/0. 

I've taken a bunch of clones as I think this one leans a little more HP. It has a funky mini leaf that points backwards at the base of regular leaves, which I read somewhere was more HP leaning.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 31, 2020)

jackgonza said:


> I lost my grow journal so I don’t remember the exact date but I’m pretty sure they’re at 8 weeks right now, next week when I harvest they will be at 9, but next run I’m gonna run them a little longer maybe 10 weeks
> 
> And they are just now starting to purple out so I’ll post more pictures at the end of next week


Sweet, thanks for the info. Can't wait to hear and see more.


----------



## hillbill (May 31, 2020)

So my 5 seedlings of Lemon Wookie v2 are showing first and second node narrow leaves on all.

4 Old Soul at 36 days are more alike each day being spreading and strong leaning about 2/3 Sativa. Very pine smelling and throw in some squeezed lemon. Something also that seems volatile or aromatic. Sticky plus! Buds are longish but seem to be filling.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 31, 2020)

So idk I have a problem once I’m online and growing I can’t stop buying beans .. I literally have to take breaks to keep things in order (and life) but bodhi beans and price hard to beat so I’m always just getting anything that catches my eye 

I just purchased peach hash plant and guava stardawg x Wookie .. thinking about terpanado and something else but idk ..


----------



## idlewilder (May 31, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> So idk I have a problem once I’m online and growing I can’t stop buying beans .. I literally have to take breaks to keep things in order (and life) but bodhi beans and price hard to beat so I’m always just getting anything that catches my eye
> 
> I just purchased peach hash plant and guava stardawg x Wookie .. thinking about terpanado and something else but idk ..


If glg took cards, I’d be screwed


----------



## crisnpropa (May 31, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> So idk I have a problem once I’m online and growing I can’t stop buying beans .. I literally have to take breaks to keep things in order (and life) but bodhi beans and price hard to beat so I’m always just getting anything that catches my eye
> 
> I just purchased peach hash plant and guava stardawg x Wookie .. thinking about terpanado and something else but idk ..


I can empathize with your sentiment. I can spend hours online looking at all the different crosses being offered. I will look at all the photographs and read the descriptions, in an effort to discern which offerings are deserving of my hard earned money.


----------



## crisnpropa (May 31, 2020)

I have to give myself a pat on the back though, for recently I've been tempted to buy more packs, and I refrain by just reminding myself that I have plenty of seeds still unopened, and that I should be less carefree about throwing money at hyped up beans.


----------



## crisnpropa (May 31, 2020)

But if that Sunshine Daydream ever comes up again. I can see myself copping 2 or 3 packs, with no regrets.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 31, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> I have to give myself a pat on the back though, for recently I've been tempted to buy more packs, and I refrain by just reminding myself that I have plenty of seeds still unopened, and that I should be less carefree about throwing money at hyped up beans.


This is true ...only gripe with bodhi is he offers no info with his strains and if u say something about it people get pissy .. I’m not saying his gear is wack but cmon it takes 5 minutes to tell us about the cross and he has so many crosses get an assistant or something to write them up 

I seen someone say it’s our job to tell others .. what ? Lol .. I get it grow and spread the info but I’m not trying to dig thru hundreds of pages to find out how something smokes or tastes I wanna kno beforeI spend my money 

only reason I can see for not having a description is the cross being new and not knowing .. I think bc he’s making so much new crosses that’s the latter

but can someone anyone just make a official bodhi guide there was one but I think it’s outdated now


----------



## Boosky (May 31, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Regarding Hashplant 4, can you talk about yields and structure of the plant? I am interested to know if the photo that is advertised for the strain is a good representation of what to expect.


Which photo are you speaking of?


----------



## jackgonza (May 31, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> This is true ...only gripe with bodhi is he offers no info with his strains and if u say something about it people get pissy .. I’m not saying his gear is wack but cmon it takes 5 minutes to tell us about the cross and he has so many crosses get an assistant or something to write them up
> 
> I seen someone say it’s our job to tell others .. what ? Lol .. I get it grow and spread the info but I’m not trying to dig thru hundreds of pages to find out how something smokes or tastes I wanna kno beforeI spend my money
> 
> ...


I agree with you, there’s an instagram page “Bodhi guide” but still it’s not super informative. But for the price I think he can get away with that, don’t get me wrong I would love more info. I try to post pictures and descriptions on all of his gear that I run


----------



## jackgonza (May 31, 2020)

Has anyone ran his deep line alchemy #9?
It’s the one with kush4
Which I heard was a super rare clone that Jim Ortega gave Neville and possibly a parent of Hindu Kush...?
According to Nspecta 
Anyone run it? Sounds special....


----------



## crisnpropa (May 31, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Which photo are you speaking of?


I refer to the photo on greatlakesgenetics.com bodhi hashplant 4.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 31, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> I discuss that here and as i get no answer, i create a topic in breebay. No one seems to know more there, but as the black rasp and twin flame v2 are suppose to be different, their not much explanation. Goji Razz and Goji Raspberry F2 are different


i checked around and i got answers saying the goji razz and goji raspberry are actually the same


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 31, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> i checked around and i got answers saying the goji razz and goji raspberry are actually the same


can u help me figure out dragon soul? Lol

I think it’s goji x Hawaiian or ? Idk but them strawberry milk f2s might get pushed up .. I like creamy flavors it doesn’t have to be gassy but gas is always a plus


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 31, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> can u help me figure out dragon soul? Lol
> 
> I think it’s goji x Hawaiian or ? Idk but them strawberry milk f2s might get pushed up .. I like creamy flavors it doesn’t have to be gassy but gas is always a plus


i was always interested in the "dragon soul/blood/milk" so ill look around, but be warned i am no expert by any means


----------



## Boosky (May 31, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> I refer to the photo on greatlakesgenetics.com bodhi hashplant 4. View attachment 4582085


I would say that is a good representation of it and the more you top and train the more of those you'll get. This last one I just topped early and grew four colas, turned out great for the amount of time put in. Also in about 3/4 gallon pot.


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 31, 2020)

Nikah. Down the rabbit hole now.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Jun 1, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> i checked around and i got answers saying the goji razz and goji raspberry are actually the same


Well it's still very confusing, no point for bodhi to release the same strain with two different name. What we need is someone that grew the black rasp to try the twin flame v2 to see if it's the same


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 1, 2020)

Black Raspberry = Goji Raspberry F2 x Wookie15
Twin Flame v2 = Goji Razz x Wookie15 (not f2)

I agree, very confusing but not identical.

Edit: with these all being F1 hybrids there will be great variation even among the same strains.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Jun 1, 2020)

@th6_s6t6nist you have any updates on the strawberry goji?


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes i was going to make an update.

Full organic grow with led light.

This strain is a good producer, a little long but i think it will greatly reduce from clone. Over the 12 pheno i have, 3 seems to stand out from the crowd. I only smoke these 3 plus another one, i will smoke the other progressively. All are 4 days of jar so it's very early

The first is the 12. Some pheno were more stretchy and productive but this one is the most Sour D influenced in taste. She reeks of sour D and acidic lemon. First smoke told me she is less sour d than i imagine , it's lemon without lemon lol, like smoking dry lemon peel. She also get the "dry before being dry" thing of the Sour D... bud feel dry directly and she doesn't need much drying. She is also by far the easiest to smoke right now, some other pheno are unsmokable without few times of curing.


Another different pheno and potential keeper is the 17. She smell extremely good when you open the jar but the smoke is very grassy right now. She is stretchy and produce nice bud. Taste is not lemon but kushy and a little aniseed and creamy.



More to follow...


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Jun 1, 2020)

The pheno 9 is the best smelling when you open the jar. Full strawberry / OG / creamy / milky. Taste seems the good compromise between the strawberry powder / og smell that i got from most of the terpenado i did and the sugar / strawberry jam / candy smell i got from the other terpenado pheno i describe earlier.
She doesn't strech much but produce well. This one is probably my keeper, i smoke her yesterday with a friend and we really like the taste and the great high, mostly treepy sativa with some relaxing stone.



There is also the 13 pheno that i cut earlier. I don't remember if i post it before but well, it won't hurt. This one was the most fatty / resinous and stay shorter also, clearly more indica with more stony effect. In term of taste this is close of the 9 with less quick.



More after i smoke the other pheno


----------



## jp68 (Jun 1, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> can u help me figure out dragon soul? Lol
> 
> I think it’s goji x Hawaiian or ? Idk but them strawberry milk f2s might get pushed up .. I like creamy flavors it doesn’t have to be gassy but gas is always a plus


Hawaiian sativa x Hp took it to f3 or 4 then he hit it with wookie 15 and it became cosmic serpent. not sure but i have the serpent and thats what i reember digging up


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 1, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> Black Raspberry = Goji Raspberry F2 x Wookie15
> Twin Flame v2 = Goji Razz x Wookie15 (not f2)
> 
> I agree, very confusing but not identical.
> ...


I think you've probably got it right here. It would make sense that Goji Razz is an F1 Goji Cut. Goji Raspberry would be an F2 (likely a daughter of Goji Razz), inbred once to stabilize the raspberry trait. An F1 raspberry cut would likely throw some phenos that are not raspberry. An F2 would likely throw more raspberry phenos and the wookie cross gets the name "Black Raspberry". The F1 version gets called something without "raspberry" in the name, Twin Flame v2, because it doesn't consistently throw raspberry phenos. I think Twin Flame v1 is from the F1 "Bodhi cut" of Goji. This is only an educated guess though... not confirmed fact.


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 1, 2020)

Smoking this little sample of Soulmate lower nugs that I recently chopped. Pretty stoned hope y’all doing good!


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 1, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Smoking this little sample of Soulmate lower nugs that I recently chopped. Pretty stoned hope y’all doing good!View attachment 4582588


Lotsa people love the soulmate! Kinda glad there was a mistake on a freebie and I have 2 packs of this now.


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 1, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Lotsa people love the soulmate! Kinda glad there was a mistake on a freebie and I have 2 packs of this now.


Yeah you lucked out! I have one last pheno to try that’s getting chopped soon. It’s an OG leaner that only grows 3 finger leaves. My other ones I think are Wookie leaners. I made some f2 seeds with a male I had too...and a couple f1 crosses. I still have 3 beans left from the pack too.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jun 1, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> The pheno 9 is the best smelling when you open the jar. Full strawberry / OG / creamy / milky. Taste seems the good compromise between the strawberry powder / og smell that i got from most of the terpenado i did and the sugar / strawberry jam / candy smell i got from the other terpenado pheno i describe earlier.
> She doesn't strech much but produce well. This one is probably my keeper, i smoke her yesterday with a friend and we really like the taste and the great high, mostly treepy sativa with some relaxing stone.
> 
> View attachment 4582461View attachment 4582462View attachment 4582463View attachment 4582464View attachment 4582465View attachment 4582466
> ...




That number 9 looks like Goji 

Looks great!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 1, 2020)

jackgonza said:


> Has anyone ran his deep line alchemy #9?
> It’s the one with kush4
> Which I heard was a super rare clone that Jim Ortega gave Neville and possibly a parent of Hindu Kush...?
> According to Nspecta
> Anyone run it? Sounds special....


The following info was verified (for me by Bodhi) before I ran DLA 9:



*Source*: https://www.jbcseeds.com/product/bodhi-deep-line-alchemy-9/

...the initial quote pictured came from some old forums and Nevil made the post himself (that's the part B verified for me).


I didn't find the signature kush flavors from my pack I'd hoped for so nothing was kept. I do believe running some F2's of this line could pull that old school kush but my best from the pack were HP leaners so I have little help to offer in terms of input on the cross or Kush 4 leaners. Sorry.




silverhazefiend said:


> can u help me figure out dragon soul? Lol
> 
> I think it’s goji x Hawaiian or ? Idk but them strawberry milk f2s might get pushed up .. I like creamy flavors it doesn’t have to be gassy but gas is always a plus


Dragonsoul = Goji OG (Pinesoul) x the same Hawaiian parental stock from Dragonsblood HP (Bleeding Hawaiian Sativa). .....* I think*.... please don't quote me just yet; I've been meaning to ask Bodhi to verify this for a long time. If @strayfox gear still posts here, maybe he can confirm it for me? If not, I'll ask Bodhi soon.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Jun 1, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> The following info was verified (for me by Bodhi) before I ran DLA 9:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582600
> ...


If you can contact bodhi directly, ask him about this goji razz and raspberry F2 thing.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 1, 2020)

Golden Triangle day 61. Chopping tonight hopefully get some better pics


----------



## nsguerilla (Jun 1, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> View attachment 4582141
> Nikah. Down the rabbit hole now.


tried this out yet?? I'm about to pop it to run indoors and breed outdoors... v excited from what i've heard!! Looks Amazing!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 1, 2020)

I took Lemon Hashplant V2 down for the chop today. Took one of the main colas over to a makeshift photo booth and tried to get a decent photo of her.



Seems as if this plant just gets better every time we clone her. The first run we had was average.. Less than stellar. It just goes to show that you may not always want to cull after the first run. Gotta learn what specific plants like during their growth and flowering cycles to bring the most out of them.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 1, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> This is true ...only gripe with bodhi is he offers no info with his strains and if u say something about it people get pissy .. I’m not saying his gear is wack but cmon it takes 5 minutes to tell us about the cross and he has so many crosses get an assistant or something to write them up
> 
> I seen someone say it’s our job to tell others .. what ? Lol .. I get it grow and spread the info but I’m not trying to dig thru hundreds of pages to find out how something smokes or tastes I wanna kno beforeI spend my money
> 
> ...


That was me and I wasn’t being pissy. Just telling the truth about growing Bodhi. His gear is good. Better than any other breeder I have found in terms of variety, quality, and price.

It’s just him and his wife as far as I know. The guy is constantly crossing and trying new stuff, and his wife oversees the packing and management of testers. That’s pretty much it. The guy is releasing consistently amazing crosses, and is managing to do it as a one man operation. That is why the packs cost what they do.

Regarding strain descriptions... I don’t think Bodhi uses the Internet very frequently. I don’t think he actually cares to give out information on the crosss either. The lineages are listed and you can find info on the parents from seed finder. You should be able to find all of the information you need to determine what cross you want based on lineage information alone.

Bodhi’s crosses aren’t for everyone. If you want long descriptions and documented results for each pack you buy, you will have to buy from a breeder who does extensive in house testing. There are lots of them out there, and they are more expensive. Usually between $150-500 for a pack of “super elite genetix”. But be warned: It is hard to discern the legitimate descriptions from the bullshit hype.

Just like with any breeder, if you want to learn Bodhi just buy a few packs and grow them. Make note of the parents and terps/effects that come with those crosses. If you try to wait long enough for strain/smoke reports, the strain you want will probably sell out and you will have missed out. They are $30 each right now so just go buy like 6 of them and get growing.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 1, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I took Lemon Hashplant V2 down for the chop today. Took one of the main colas over to a makeshift photo booth and tried to get a decent photo of her.
> 
> View attachment 4582774
> 
> Seems as if this plant just gets better every time we clone her. The first run we had was average.. Less than stellar. It just goes to show that you may not always want to cull after the first run. Gotta learn what specific plants like during their growth and flowering cycles to bring the most out of them.


What a gorgeous plant! Great job!


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 1, 2020)

Has anyone seen this before? 3 cotlydons and 3 first/initial leaves?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 1, 2020)

Just chopped a boy like that today


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 1, 2020)

I have a Raspberry HP male like that right now too that started out with 3 leaves  hasn’t been topped you can still see


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 1, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I took Lemon Hashplant V2 down for the chop today.
> Seems as if this plant just gets better every time we clone her. The first run we had was average.. Less than stellar. It just goes to show that you may not always want to cull after the first run. Gotta learn what specific plants like during their growth and flowering cycles to bring the most out of them.


It is adapting to the environment. Looks like you are getting along together perfectly. Beautiful. Those colors...


----------



## jp68 (Jun 1, 2020)

Looks like theres multiple phenos in the nigerian space probe packs . Some good sativas lurking in the packs from i what im seeing


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 1, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> The following info was verified (for me by Bodhi) before I ran DLA 9:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582600
> ...


I appreciate you digging around to find this for me


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 1, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I took Lemon Hashplant V2 down for the chop today. Took one of the main colas over to a makeshift photo booth and tried to get a decent photo of her.
> 
> View attachment 4582774
> 
> Seems as if this plant just gets better every time we clone her. The first run we had was average.. Less than stellar. It just goes to show that you may not always want to cull after the first run. Gotta learn what specific plants like during their growth and flowering cycles to bring the most out of them.



Hell of a pic man. Stunning looks!

I am taking down the last lil baby space monkey as I type! Half in the bin and half to go. Turned out bout 5 stuffed coat hanger(s). Was a bit smaller when put to flower. As yall know I only flower 4 in each space 99% of the time so I try to get em big. This cut only finished bout 36" including the GR 15 gallon pot lol. Prob only 2' but bushy as hell. Last run with this gal but I'd love another pack! Was also first run with this cut with the hlg 600h kit. For a small bushy plant it did well. Pic is bout half of plant maybe a tad over. Taken down at 56 days as the stash calls for it. Last run was 63. Most fans were yellow and 95% hairs orange. All cloudy with some amber etc. Could even be taken at 7.5 weeks. Fast ol girl.. 

Happy growing!

P.s. many people have posted some nice shit. This one just caught my eye. Had to say it as there is tons of talent here!


----------



## Craigson (Jun 1, 2020)

Black Triangle f2 chopped day 62. First of 8 females to get chopped.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 1, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I took Lemon Hashplant V2 down for the chop today. Took one of the main colas over to a makeshift photo booth and tried to get a decent photo of her.
> 
> View attachment 4582774
> 
> Seems as if this plant just gets better every time we clone her. The first run we had was average.. Less than stellar. It just goes to show that you may not always want to cull after the first run. Gotta learn what specific plants like during their growth and flowering cycles to bring the most out of them.


that looks amazing!! Killer job


----------



## Craigson (Jun 1, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> The following info was verified (for me by Bodhi) before I ran DLA 9:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582600
> ...


Couple weird things in there to me but im no expert


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 1, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I took Lemon Hashplant V2 down for the chop today. Took one of the main colas over to a makeshift photo booth and tried to get a decent photo of her.
> 
> View attachment 4582774
> 
> Seems as if this plant just gets better every time we clone her. The first run we had was average.. Less than stellar. It just goes to show that you may not always want to cull after the first run. Gotta learn what specific plants like during their growth and flowering cycles to bring the most out of them.


Wow you killed it! I’ve got 2 lemonhp v2 getting the chop this weekend, one just started throwing purple on the fade just like yours on the fan leafs, but nowhere near the cola size you got going on, wow I wish i would have kept my clones


----------



## goMM (Jun 1, 2020)

Peach Hashplant a week post flip almost 4 feet tall in a BS 1 gallon amazing plant


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 1, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I took Lemon Hashplant V2 down for the chop today. Took one of the main colas over to a makeshift photo booth and tried to get a decent photo of her.
> 
> View attachment 4582774
> 
> Seems as if this plant just gets better every time we clone her. The first run we had was average.. Less than stellar. It just goes to show that you may not always want to cull after the first run. Gotta learn what specific plants like during their growth and flowering cycles to bring the most out of them.


----------



## JoeWill7 (Jun 2, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> That was me and I wasn’t being pissy. Just telling the truth about growing Bodhi. His gear is good. Better than any other breeder I have found in terms of variety, quality, and price.
> 
> It’s just him and his wife as far as I know. The guy is constantly crossing and trying new stuff, and his wife oversees the packing and management of testers. That’s pretty much it. The guy is releasing consistently amazing crosses, and is managing to do it as a one man operation. That is why the packs cost what they do.
> 
> ...


$30 from where, GLG? Thought they were $60 there


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 2, 2020)

8.5 weeks

Space Cake 

Space Cake #2

Space Cake #3


massive Divine Intervention ( yes heat stress ) 6ft tall


----------



## klyphman (Jun 2, 2020)

JoeWill7 said:


> $30 from where, GLG? Thought they were $60 there


Buy One, Get one Free
$60 / 2 = $30 per pack


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 2, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Buy One, Get one Free
> $60 / 2 = $30 per pack


Right, I just took advantage of the offer!!!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 2, 2020)

My friend came over and told me that my strains were not as good as they used to be(clones from local dispensary) and it kind of got me down. I didn't run much Bodhi gear last run and my friends can tell... 

Anyways, I'm back to running my own seeds again. I just ordered from GLG: 2x Magenta Hashplant + 2x Purple Wookie and for freebies I got 2x SoulMate, Lemon Wookie, and Granola Funk. I've ran Black Raz for about 2yrs and really enjoyed it, so I'm hoping to get something similar from the other Wookie crosses.

Also, did Bodhi lose his RKU???


----------



## hillbill (Jun 2, 2020)

I try to order only BOGO Bodhi specials, either GLG or JBC, 
Very powerful Wolfpack in a Backwoods Glass Steamroller for kissing the new morning!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 2, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> I agree, mine yielded a pitiful amount but man was it some gorgeous flowerView attachment 4452580View attachment 4452581


I just ordered 2x Purple Wookie v3, so I hope that find a good pheno in two packs.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 2, 2020)

Most Wookie crosses I have had have been wonderful, especially if you like things loud.


----------



## jp68 (Jun 2, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> My friend came over and told me that my strains were not as good as they used to be(clones from local dispensary) and it kind of got me down. I didn't run much Bodhi gear last run and my friends can tell...
> 
> Anyways, I'm back to running my own seeds again. I just ordered from GLG: 2x Magenta Hashplant + 2x Purple Wookie and for freebies I got 2x SoulMate, Lemon Wookie, and Granola Funk. I've ran Black Raz for about 2yrs and really enjoyed it, so I'm hoping to get something similar from the other Wookie crosses.
> 
> Also, did Bodhi lose his RKU???


Think its gone f5 or something or other


----------



## Nefrella (Jun 2, 2020)

I am so alive with squeeeeeeeee and anticipation!!!!

Which to pop first 

Edit: if you're on the fence about ordering from GLG due to the cash/money order policy, don't be. Best service I've EVER gotten from a distributor. 

Got my business. Great job GLG!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 2, 2020)

Nefrella said:


> I am so alive with squeeeeeeeee and anticipation!!!!
> 
> Which to pop first
> 
> ...


Pop that Strawberry Goji


----------



## Nefrella (Jun 2, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Pop that Strawberry Goji


ive heard a lot of good things about that one


----------



## Green pantsuit (Jun 2, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Black Triangle f2 chopped day 62. First of 8 females to get chopped.
> View attachment 4582983View attachment 4582984View attachment 4582985View attachment 4582986View attachment 4582987View attachment 4582988View attachment 4582989View attachment 4582990


TK all day!


----------



## Tlarss (Jun 2, 2020)

Anyone grown raspberry hashplant or soul axis? Just made the purchase and got soul axis for my freebie from JBC. Any information or pictures of either would be great!

It won’t allow me to use the search function idk why...


----------



## Green pantsuit (Jun 2, 2020)

Anyone had trouble with Thunder Wookie seeds? I saw the lowest germination rates and have some weird chimera mutations on the seedlings. There is a picture of their neighboring Mango HP seedlings that are having no issues and a group shot of all the glorious new babies as well.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 2, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I try to order only BOGO Bodhi specials, either GLG or JBC,
> Very powerful Wolfpack in a Backwoods Glass Steamroller for kissing the new morning!


I fucked off a pack of WolfPack before. The soil had too much sodium, I had it tested with "Soil Savvy". Anyways, hard lesson learned: Don't use kelp in seedling mixes...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 2, 2020)

Green pantsuit said:


> Anyone had trouble with Thunder Wookie seeds? I saw the lowest germination rates and have some weird chimera mutations on the seedlings. There is a picture of their neighboring Mango HP seedlings that are having no issues and a group shot of all the glorious new babies as well.View attachment 4583666View attachment 4583667View attachment 4583668View attachment 4583670View attachment 4583671View attachment 4583672


Give this a try. Testing my soil has been a game changer for me. What I usually run into with bad germination rates is excess sodium. It's less than $30 and it comes with prepaid postage, lab fees, and container w/measuring scoop. I actually gave one to a friend yesterday, you can get them cheaper in bulk... https://www.amazon.com/Soil-Savvy-Understand-Fertilizer-Recommendation/dp/B01GIMOG8A


----------



## hillbill (Jun 2, 2020)

Had some full on 50/50 herms right at flip with Thunder Wookie.


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Jun 2, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Had some full on 50/50 herms right at flip.


Not the Old Souls I hope.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 2, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Had some full on 50/50 herms right at flip with Thunder Wookie.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 2, 2020)

4 Old Soul in flower look like real girls right now.


----------



## crocodile og (Jun 2, 2020)

Green pantsuit said:


> Anyone had trouble with Thunder Wookie seeds? I saw the lowest germination rates and have some weird chimera mutations on the seedlings. There is a picture of their neighboring Mango HP seedlings that are having no issues and a group shot of all the glorious new babies as well.View attachment 4583666View attachment 4583667View attachment 4583668View attachment 4583670View attachment 4583671View attachment 4583672


Pretty sure it will be from the Thunder side. 
Had the original Appy Thunder and had terrible germ and male rates.
But the one girl that I got was absolutely outstanding. Elite/keeper cut.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 3, 2020)

4 Old Soul @39 days have pretty loud lemons and oranges fresh smell along with cedar and pine and getting sticky. Great trichs for now and average to bigger in size and buds a bi longish, filling nicely. Look like one another more and more. Better size than I got with Cherry Queen. Branches get very robust with training. Sativa leaning leaves, al very vigorous.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jun 3, 2020)

Nefrella said:


> I am so alive with squeeeeeeeee and anticipation!!!!
> 
> Which to pop first
> 
> ...



Yup - always solid - i sent my payment last Tuesday for a pack of Dazzleberry and Black Raspberry and they're coming today - 8 days total - that's pretty quick for not using an electronic payment 

anybody else grab a pack of Dazzleberry?


----------



## Forte (Jun 3, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Yup - always solid - i sent my payment last Tuesday for a pack of Dazzleberry and Black Raspberry and they're coming today - 8 days total - that's pretty quick for not using an electronic payment
> 
> anybody else grab a pack of Dazzleberry?


I have a pack, but since i got a large order idk what to pop. Debating if i should pop dazzleberry, strawberry goji, soul mate or terpenado


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jun 3, 2020)

The next Starflight Guava


----------



## klyphman (Jun 3, 2020)

Anyone running the Banana Punch x 88g13hp freebie from the 420 sale at JBC?


----------



## jp68 (Jun 3, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Anyone running the Banana Punch x 88g13hp freebie from the 420 sale at JBC?


Next one up but no space


----------



## klyphman (Jun 3, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Next one up but no space


Cool, it'll be awhile before I get to mine. Post some updates on here if you remember.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jun 3, 2020)

Whats the best site (us)to grab some bodhi . I am running Starflight Guava and dream lotus with 1 mango hashplant seed left after these are done. They were gifted to me so I hadnt really known of a good place.


----------



## Senokai (Jun 3, 2020)

Black Triangle or Raspberry Hashplant? I cant decide which one to run. Has anyone grown Raspberry Hashplant?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 3, 2020)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> Whats the best site (us)to grab some bodhi . I am running Starflight Guava and dream lotus with 1 mango hashplant seed left after these are done. They were gifted to me so I hadnt really known of a good place.


GLG and JBC are the two I use. Both are excellent. GLG usually has a much longer list of freebie packs to choose from so I usually go to them for Bodhi, but JBC is great too if you like the freebies on their list. GLG has a particularly good deal at the moment. Buy one pack for 60 and get a full free pack.

Edit: Bummer... the GLG deal ended. They'll likely have a BOGO again in a few months, but not the best deal at the moment.


----------



## klyphman (Jun 3, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> GLG has a particularly good deal at the moment. Buy one pack for 60 and get a full free pack.


I think that just changed. Packs are back up to $70 and it is Buy 2 get 1.
I'd look at JBC. Packs are $73, but it is still BOGO. However, only two freebie choices.

Of the two banks, I'm not sure which has more Bodhi choices to choose from. There are so many on both...


----------



## jp68 (Jun 3, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Cool, it'll be awhile before I get to mine. Post some updates on here if you remember.


Im a 100% sure theres fire in those packs


----------



## hillbill (Jun 3, 2020)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> The next Starflight Guava


I have a pack from a JBC contest!


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jun 3, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I have a pack from a JBC contest!


Lucky! I have to buy some more.i was gifted and chose to keep 2 of each and spread the love with the rest. But now I need more haha


----------



## Stickyjones (Jun 3, 2020)

@Green pantsuit i only ended up with one girl thunder wookie but i had really unstable veg conditions. That one girl was the strongest smoke out of my whole run though and smelled like catpiss and some kind of cleaning spray.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jun 3, 2020)

klyphman said:


> I think that just changed. Packs are back up to $70 and it is Buy 2 get 1.
> I'd look at JBC. Packs are $73, but it is still BOGO. However, only two freebie choices.
> 
> Of the two banks, I'm not sure which has more Bodhi choices to choose from. There are so many on both...



And don't forget about the RIU10 coupon code for 10% off at JBC that brings them down to 65 a pack


----------



## hillbill (Jun 3, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I have a pack from a JBC contest!


@Dumbguyneedshelp , also just got Guava Wookie


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 3, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Couple weird things in there to me but im no expert


Feel free to shoot me any questions (here or private) you have. I'm no expert but will help, if I can. If my notes are correct, the post from Nevil was made on the Mr. Nice forums... I wanna say in 2010. I emailed the post to Bodhi in 2018 and he confirmed it then.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 3, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> View attachment 4582801
> 
> Has anyone seen this before? 3 cotlydons and 3 first/initial leaves?


I might be able to see your triple and raise you a double. I just sprouted the Black Kandahar x 88g13hp testers and two embryos came out of one seed pod. It is the first time that I have seen doubles. I'm hoping for twinsies. 

You can see from the damages NOT to use cardboard coin holders to mail your seeds in a flat envelope. Several were squished pretty bad and aborted on germination because of it. Others kicked off their shell the first chance they got.


----------



## Nefrella (Jun 3, 2020)

Awww yeah...let the rodeo begin


----------



## Shmozz (Jun 3, 2020)

Nefrella said:


> Awww yeah...let the rodeo begin


Got a pack chillin in my fridge. Hope you get some beauts!


----------



## Green Puddin (Jun 3, 2020)

WTF !!! GLG, no first born child??????


----------



## Green Puddin (Jun 3, 2020)

Speechless right now!!! Just got a large ass order without a hitch !!! They answers every frantic email I sent !!!!! Will be the only place I bean shop til I die with the exception of going elsewhere for a an odd bodhi or Useful strain that is unobtainable otherwise ,but very unlikely .Man oh man oh man!!!!!!! So when is the next drop fellas? I'm behind on the thread bad but I see SSDD crosses in the testers , ME NEED SSDD Xs BAD !!!! NO MORE HASHPLANT CROSSES FOR YEARS lmao (ThAtz is exactly how the voice in my head talks )


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 3, 2020)

Nefrella said:


> Awww yeah...let the rodeo begin


Cool! Been curious about that one. The Nepali OG , Superstitious, and Wookie mixed. Sounds fun!


----------



## Craigson (Jun 4, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Feel free to shoot me any questions (here or private) you have. I'm no expert but will help, if I can. If my notes are correct, the post from Nevil was made on the Mr. Nice forums... I wanna say in 2010. I emailed the post to Bodhi in 2018 and he confirmed it then.


Wow, i looked back and im not even sure what I was talking about hahah
Sorry must have been a stoner moment


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## mr. childs (Jun 4, 2020)

Nefrella said:


> Awww yeah...let the rodeo begin


my wife thanks you.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 4, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Wow, i looked back and im not even sure what I was talking about hahah
> Sorry must have been a stoner moment


Man after my own heart; you sound like my kinda critical thinker. 
Don't hesitate to post/message me, if it comes to ya.


----------



## Mim Towls (Jun 4, 2020)

Here's my Love Triangle that will be my first run with some Bodhi gear. I had her neglected in a tiny pot, so I tossed her in Dwc. I can't wait to see what she does after she recovers from her rough childhood.


----------



## jp68 (Jun 4, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> Here's my Love Triangle that will be my first run with some Bodhi gear. I had her neglected in a tiny pot, so I tossed her in Dwc. I can't wait to see what she does after she recovers from her rough childhood. View attachment 4585153


Your looking fo that creamy orangey one


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 4, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Cool! Been curious about that one. The Nepali OG , Superstitious, and Wookie mixed. Sounds fun!


For the record, I screwed this up. I meant Stevie Wonder and not Superstitious... even better.
Orgasmatron = Nepali OG x Stevie Wonder ( I think)


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jun 4, 2020)

Starflight Guava update. Plus a little sg clone I managed to root lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 4, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Your looking fo that creamy orangey one


I got a bunch of these to find that pheno, but how is the high?


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Jun 4, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


>


please keep us updated, i beg u


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Jun 4, 2020)

Pulled the trigger on terpenado, strawbery goji, field trip, time bandit


----------



## fragileassassin (Jun 4, 2020)

They are vertical!
Dropped these Monday afternoon.
3 each of Twin flame v2 and Devils hashplant


----------



## unomas (Jun 4, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Your looking fo that creamy orangey one


Have any pics of it? Or what to look for?


----------



## HighHitter (Jun 4, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> They are vertical!
> Dropped these Monday afternoon.
> 3 each of Twin flame v2 and Devils hashplant
> 
> View attachment 4585641


I've often thought about using mushroom compost. Let me know how it works out!


----------



## fragileassassin (Jun 4, 2020)

HighHitter said:


> I've often thought about using mushroom compost. Let me know how it works out!


Oh its just a coco and perlite mix to keep it loose. Ive used it several times so the perlite is a bit stained.
Ill pull them out of the trays and put them into my cloner some time this weekend.


----------



## HighHitter (Jun 4, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> Oh its just a coco and perlite mix to keep it loose. Ive used it several times so the perlite is a bit stained.
> Ill pull them out of the trays and put them into my cloner some time this weekend.


Was KIDDIN'. Guess I shoulda put lol
I do love me some shrooms though


----------



## fragileassassin (Jun 4, 2020)

HighHitter said:


> Was KIDDIN'. Guess I shoulda put lol
> I do love me some shrooms though


something i had no idea about so i wasnt sure lmao! 
this is how I start seeds for my rdwc setups. Ive found getting them into water as early as possible speeds up the weird transition phase we have.


----------



## HighHitter (Jun 4, 2020)

Maybe someday I'll try that DWC thang, just seems so involved/work. Good Luck!


----------



## mr. childs (Jun 4, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Your looking fo that creamy orangey one


nice, i never got that one. i had the cherry kool aid clay playdoh smelling one


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 4, 2020)

So I've started to notice that some strains say 'Love Gift' on the pack. I thought it was an aka for Healing Hashplant but apparently not because it is in others as well such as Kush 4 x Snow Lotus, Lemon Lotus and others. Anybody have insight on this? Seems like he may designate some strains as freebies. Possibly not as tested testers?


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jun 5, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> So I've started to notice that some strains say 'Love Gift' on the pack. I thought it was an aka for Healing Hashplant but apparently not because it is in others as well such as Kush 4 x Snow Lotus, Lemon Lotus and others. Anybody have insight on this? Seems like he may designate some strains as freebies. Possibly not as tested testers?


I'm pretty sure it just designates a freebie, but I'm not 100% positive...


----------



## gthaenigma (Jun 5, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> Pulled the trigger on terpenado, strawbery goji, field trip, time bandit


Keep the time bandit info rollin please.


----------



## jp68 (Jun 5, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I got a bunch of these to find that pheno, but how is the high?


Been awhile but it was sativa leaning with a narcotic touch to it. Plant needed support and kinda airy buds but extremely resinous


----------



## Tlarss (Jun 5, 2020)

Made an order from JBC seeds and recieved my seeds in 4 business day from Washington state to Boston. Very good service

Anyone know what the Daisy Freebie in the small tube is? Can’t find any info on it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 5, 2020)

Just another posting from the newbie to Bodhi. 11 plants staged and awaiting sexing for planting. 15 hr./ day sun was sufficient to start outdoors with no lag. I have some more stretching than expected. But these things took 90+F for 2 days and then lows between 42-46F for 3 nights right after. 5 stars and 2 thumbs up so far. "DRAGON FRUIT, LUCKY CHARMS & SNOW TEMPLE.


----------



## Nefrella (Jun 5, 2020)

We have 6/6 pop! Wookie Oragasm.


----------



## Nefrella (Jun 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just another posting from the newbie to Bodhi. 11 plants staged and awaiting sexing for planting. 15 hr./ day sun was sufficient to start outdoors with no lag. I have some more stretching than expected. But these things took 90+F for 2 days and then lows between 42-46F for 3 nights right after. 5 stars and 2 thumbs up so far. "DRAGON FRUIT, LUCKY CHARMS & SNOW TEMPLE. View attachment 4586865


Looking amazing!!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 5, 2020)

Nefrella said:


> Looking amazing!!


Yep looking great from my screen and well! Props to you! Good luck!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 5, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Yep looking great from my screen and well! Props to you! Good luck!


Thank you and all. No luck though. Other than weather. In the ground and organic only. Watch, water and clean up as needed. Beats the hell out of a tent. LMAO. Be safe all.


----------



## gthaenigma (Jun 5, 2020)

Nefrella said:


> We have 6/6 pop! Wookie Oragasm.


Make sure you clean that up. Lol


----------



## gthaenigma (Jun 5, 2020)

One of my mango lotus plants smells like stale corn tortillas???


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 5, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> One of my mango lotus plants smells like stale corn tortillas???


You sure you weren't eating snacks? Or have some lodged in the facial hair? Just kidding. Mine have no distinct scent yet. Thank you for the info and expanded expectations here. Peace.


----------



## jp68 (Jun 5, 2020)

Nefrella said:


> We have 6/6 pop! Wookie Oragasm.


Some fire in those packs. dont pay attention tojust looks or you may pass on a keeper


----------



## HighHitter (Jun 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Thank you and all. No luck though. Other than weather. In the ground and organic only. Watch, water and clean up as needed. Beats the hell out of a tent. LMAO. Be safe all.


Why you gotta rub it in???


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 5, 2020)

HighHitter said:


> Why you gotta rub it in???


I'll be in mine all too soon. September comes too soon. I feel ya.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 6, 2020)

Golden Triangle chopped day 66


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 6, 2020)

Nefrella said:


> Awww yeah...let the rodeo begin


I’m 2 for 2 males on that one. Rest of the pack is chilling, but I’ve seen some great pics of females grown out.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 6, 2020)

Yes I just drenched the bed so everything is saggy lol... but anyway. Welcome to donkey dick land! Day 60 today and shit filling out quite nice! 1st and 2nd pic is a BBIC keeper cut from redeye. I know I know not bodhi lol. Gotta love that fade though. Giving her another 3 to 5 days before chop. Heat been a issue a few days last couple weeks but not slowing anything down. Lots of bamboo 13-15" deep getting pulled over from the weight lol. Also a trellis down low as well... good problem to have I guess.

Amazing talent here! Keep up the GREAT work guys and gals. Very impressive thread.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jun 6, 2020)

that's the Dazzleberrys 48 hr soak...that one on the right has 2 tails popping out


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jun 6, 2020)

the 6 with the red tags are Lavender Jacks and there's 3 Phone home - last 3 on those - first 8 were all male - first time that's ever happened to me


----------



## lukio (Jun 6, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Golden Triangle chopped day 66
> View attachment 4587251View attachment 4587252View attachment 4587253View attachment 4587254


looks great!


----------



## Green pantsuit (Jun 6, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Give this a try. Testing my soil has been a game changer for me. What I usually run into with bad germination rates is excess sodium. It's less than $30 and it comes with prepaid postage, lab fees, and container w/measuring scoop. I actually gave one to a friend yesterday, you can get them cheaper in bulk... https://www.amazon.com/Soil-Savvy-Understand-Fertilizer-Recommendation/dp/B01GIMOG8A


Thank you. Everything else had 95-100% germ rates and healthy growth. I have a lighter mix for the seedlings now. These funky lil Thunder Wooks are starting to look a bit healthier in the last few days.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Jun 6, 2020)

Some prayer pupil just vegging along a lil slow but really enjoying how well and healthy she is doing. And shes really loving the sip pots so far I put her in about 10 days ago. Really considering in getting a couple more earth boxes to run, we will see how this run goes!

Also just top dressed some kashi blend couple days ago. Also adding aloe, em1 and rootwise every so often!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jun 6, 2020)

Nefrella said:


> We have 6/6 pop! Wookie Oragasm.


Stoked to see how these progress. I have a pack I’m going to pop a couple in month or so.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 6, 2020)

budLIFE60 said:


> Some prayer pupil just vegging along a lil slow but really enjoying how well and healthy she is doing. And shes really loving the sip pots so far I put her in about 10 days ago. Really considering in getting a couple more earth boxes to run, we will see how this run goes!
> View attachment 4587770View attachment 4587772View attachment 4587771View attachment 4587773
> Also just top dressed some kashi blend couple days ago. Also adding aloe, em1 and rootwise every so often!


 Man I love this guy! Just my style.. very nice. I'm also pondering a couple earthbox with cover along 2 of my 15gal GR los pots in my 2nd space but my 4x4 GR bed (not only because it weighs a fucking ton lol) kicks ass and wont leave anytime soon. I hope to see those gals in flower.

Also if anyone knows... in my current coot mix (recycled many times over) would work for 2-3 small moms in each? Bonsai style in earthbox. Thinking of keeping most stable and run many times keepers in them... only when I know for sure I'll keep for some time (years) for grow or breeding... just a thought I had. Also easy to move on them baby wheels...

Happy growing!


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 7, 2020)

Tlarss said:


> Made an order from JBC seeds and recieved my seeds in 4 business day from Washington state to Boston. Very good service
> 
> Anyone know what the Daisy Freebie in the small tube is? Can’t find any info on it.
> 
> View attachment 4586864


Those are freebies from Pistil Positive


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 7, 2020)

My Bodhi plants
I have a Sunshine Daydream in flower (no pic), 4 seedlings Chem 1 x SSDD (love gift freebies)
A Ras HP male
A cut of Soulmate that I like, it grows really fast, clones easy, and it’s dank 
Some Cosmic Serpent males that have red sap (not planning on keeping)
And a few packs of seeds 

You are all growing some beautiful plants! I’m glad to be a part of the family here! Here’s a shot of Soul Mate dried and curing. Sending love to you!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2020)

J1 Hashplant has the most wonderful sour note when vaping. A Skunky edge maybe. My latest 2 freebies from Bodhi have been excellent. This along with Wolfpack are both strong and loud. Wolfpack buds are firm bot still pliable while J1 Hashplant have gotten very dense and hard in cure. 

43 days and 4 Old Soul are beginning to bulk up. Buds are looking like long narrow pinecones and the individual buddetts are like firm little cones themselves. Not as much obvious pine smell but more like a volatile cedar oil and citrus. All bigger than most and watering my eyes. Not much for leaf trichs on 3. Calyxes are loaded though with long stemmed beautiful trichs. Most clear now.


----------



## HighHitter (Jun 7, 2020)

hillbill said:


> J1 Hashplant has the most wonderful sour note when vaping. A Skunky edge maybe. My latest 2 freebies from Bodhi have been excellent. This along with Wolfpack are both strong and loud. Wolfpack buds are firm bot still pliable while J1 Hashplant have gotten very dense and hard in cure.
> 
> 43 days and 4 Old Soul are beginning to bulk up. Buds are looking like long narrow pinecones and the individual buddetts are like firm little cones themselves. Not as much obvious pine smell but more like a volatile cedar oil and citrus. All bigger than most and watering my eyes. Not much for leaf trichs on 3. Calyxes are loaded though with long stemmed beautiful trichs. Most clear now.


Your excitement is showing.....

Buddetts? Is that a technical term? I'm new.


----------



## Tlarss (Jun 7, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Those are freebies from Pistil Positive


cool thanks man! I’ve searched the web and still have no idea what the genetics are lol.

Any idea?


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 7, 2020)

Tlarss said:


> cool thanks man! I’ve searched the web and still have no idea what the genetics are lol.
> 
> Any idea?


I haven’t heard of Daisy either. They are probably testers for something new he’s working on. I got some freebies of his called Louana recently. I’m guessing by the name that it’s a Fofana cross. He’s on IG @Pistil Positive Creations...I actually have one little plant of Hot Cross Buns in flower now, that’s a Fofana cross, trying to see if there are any banana flavors. Hope you got some fire there!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 7, 2020)

Little baby cut of monkey going into cure.. kind of wish I kept the cut but I'll be going through the 4 seeds I got left. Hope to be able to buy another as well. Love these super size Turkey trays!

Couple of peach HP in veg coming along nice as well.


----------



## mtntrogger (Jun 7, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> Sounds like we need to get a CO bodhi exchange going lol.
> I wont have much until later in the year though.


Im into it !


----------



## Boosky (Jun 7, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Yes I just drenched the bed so everything is saggy lol... but anyway. Welcome to donkey dick land! Day 60 today and shit filling out quite nice! 1st and 2nd pic is a BBIC keeper cut from redeye. I know I know not bodhi lol. Gotta love that fade though. Giving her another 3 to 5 days before chop. Heat been a issue a few days last couple weeks but not slowing anything down. Lots of bamboo 13-15" deep getting pulled over from the weight lol. Also a trellis down low as well... good problem to have I guess.
> 
> Amazing talent here! Keep up the GREAT work guys and gals. Very impressive thread. View attachment 4587438View attachment 4587439View attachment 4587437


Everytime I see your Blueberry Iced Cream makes me want to buy a pack. Looks yummy!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 7, 2020)

Thanks! I appreciate that! Ya I'd recommend it for sure. I hope to find a better keeper in the remaining 4 seeds. That one has a perfect blueberry jam type smell and taste to it.

To keep it related here is some monkey heading for cure . And a peach hp in veg.


Happy growing!


----------



## bythekasiz (Jun 7, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Everytime I see your Blueberry Iced Cream makes me want to buy a pack. Looks yummy!


They are delicious and frosty, I just posted some nugs from the last chop in the Red Eyed Genetics thread today.


----------



## Nefrella (Jun 7, 2020)

ok, so having an issue cracking a few more seeds (temps not warm enough methinks), decided that since I couldn't find my heat mat, that the top of the ballast gonna have to work 

Popped some strawberry goji


----------



## HighHitter (Jun 7, 2020)

Nefrella said:


> ok, so having an issue cracking a few more seeds (temps not warm enough methinks), decided that since I couldn't find my heat mat, that the top of the ballast gonna have to work
> 
> Popped some strawberry goji


OMG!!! A flying saucer landed on your driver!


----------



## Sergey_snow (Jun 8, 2020)

I have a ancient og that is purple on the last week of flowering


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jun 8, 2020)

Sergey_snow said:


> I have a ancient og that is purple on the last week of flowering



how many weeks are you taking it? is this the first one you're running?


----------



## nsguerilla (Jun 8, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> View attachment 4582801
> 
> Has anyone seen this before? 3 cotlydons and 3 first/initial leaves?


yup.. had my first one last summer.. it's called triploid, or tri-foliate... it generally will continue to the 3rd or 4th node, then revert back to diploid.


----------



## Palomar (Jun 8, 2020)

First Bohdi run... looking forward to these! 

respect,
pal


----------



## Pothead Man (Jun 8, 2020)

I hit up Big Shoe & took advantage of his BOGO - buy 1 pack & get a free pack from his freebie list so I got a one for the road last pack of Bodhi - Black Raspberry  & chose the Acapulco Gold freebie


----------



## mtntrogger (Jun 8, 2020)

Al Yamoni said:


> That's for real, the guy is like some kinda diety or something... Always humble, helpful, and knowledgeable.. And the dude never sleeps.. Yup.. He's The Seed Jesus..!


I wish he was still on it like this ! I placed an order yesterday, but hit the order button too soon. I had not specified my freebie selections in the notes. I emailed him about it yesterday but havent heard back yet. Tempted to just redo the order and not pay for the botched one. It takes some work to get on his site but it seems like it could be worth it. His freebie selections are the best.


----------



## Nefrella (Jun 8, 2020)

mtntrogger said:


> Im into it !


Heck yes, I would totally be down for a seed exchange!!!


----------



## Nefrella (Jun 8, 2020)

Palomar said:


> First Bohdi run... looking forward to these!
> 
> respect,
> pal


what strain?


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jun 8, 2020)

Starflight Guava update. Whattaya think. Few more weeks veg?


----------



## mtntrogger (Jun 8, 2020)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> Starflight Guava update. Whattaya think. Few more weeks veg?


For sure, that strain doesnt stretch much in flower, at least the ones I grew didnt stretch very much.


----------



## Sergey_snow (Jun 8, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> how many weeks are you taking it? is this the first one you're running?


Yap the first time 11 seeds only 3 females 1 sativa leaning 1 hybrid and 1 indica with rubbery dark leaves and purple buds


----------



## Sergey_snow (Jun 8, 2020)

9 weeks for the indica leaning almost ready and the rest like 2 weeks


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jun 8, 2020)

mtntrogger said:


> For sure, that strain doesnt stretch much in flower, at least the ones I grew didnt stretch very much.


Ty and for sure! I ran her one time but I cant for the life of me find my pics of what it looked like when I flipped


----------



## Green pantsuit (Jun 8, 2020)

Well I dicksclare! First Lemon Thai x OMG and Axis x SSDD Testers getting super excited to be 1 month above ground


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Jun 8, 2020)

Keeper Goji OG at day 60.




I'm guessing that this is the more Snow Lotus dominate Goji..




Looks like she is foxtailing a bit..
Sunny D, wizard hat of bliss 
SSDD, Coming down in about 5 days or so..


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jun 8, 2020)

Sergey_snow said:


> 9 weeks for the indica leaning almost ready and the rest like 2 weeks



cool thanks - thats kinda what i heard, some are around 9 and some are more like 11 or 12 weeks


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jun 8, 2020)

Dazzleberrys













that's the twin - first time ive got that


----------



## Palomar (Jun 8, 2020)

Nefrella said:


> what strain?


Dragon Soul, Pinball Wizard, Wookie Dread... more to come.


----------



## Sergey_snow (Jun 9, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Dazzleberrys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a fav strain from bodhi?


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jun 9, 2020)

Sergey_snow said:


> You have a fav strain from bodhi?



Not particularly...if i had to pick a few, i'd say the goji and tranquil elephantizer were my favs - i used to have a really nice ssdd that i should've never got rid of - bought another pack and didn't find it again....i had a really nice snow leopard at one time....field trip was outstanding but it hermed on me so i couldn't keep that around....overall id say that goji was some of the best all-time smoke but it needed to go at least 11 weeks (too long for me) but my buddy ran it outdoor and it was phenomenal...it was so good that i bought most of it from him - ppl still talk about that too - very potent to say the least 

so yea - now im starting to go after the goji crosses - and i like the ssdd crosses also - i don't really care too much for the 88g13 crosses anymore - i think there's some instability in that line and they're all low yielders....still can't comment on the wookie crosses because i seem to keep getting males but we'll see with these next 9 wookie crosses i have going now (3 phone home and 6 lavender jacks)


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jun 9, 2020)

*TWIN SEEDLINGS*

This mutation is very common. Polyembryonic seeds contain more than one seedling. Once germinated, it will produce two taproots instead of one. If carefully handled, these seedlings can be successfully separated into two plants.

Strangely, one of the two plants will be a normal offspring of both mother and father. The other plant will only be a clone of the mother.

Three-seedling polyembryonic seeds have also been reported.

Despite its interesting biological marker and outcome, there is no real advantage to breeding plants with this trait. No effort has been made thus far to develop a true-breed with these characteristics.




So that means one of them should be a clone of Goji Razz? I'd be cool with that!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 9, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Not particularly...if i had to pick a few, i'd say the goji and tranquil elephantizer were my favs - i used to have a really nice ssdd that i should've never got rid of - bought another pack and didn't find it again....i had a really nice snow leopard at one time....field trip was outstanding but it hermed on me so i couldn't keep that around....overall id say that goji was some of the best all-time smoke but it needed to go at least 11 weeks (too long for me) but my buddy ran it outdoor and it was phenomenal...it was so good that i bought most of it from him - ppl still talk about that too - very potent to say the least
> 
> so yea - now im starting to go after the goji crosses - and i like the ssdd crosses also - i don't really care too much for the 88g13 crosses anymore - i think there's some instability in that line and they're all low yielders....still can't comment on the wookie crosses because i seem to keep getting males but we'll see with these next 9 wookie crosses i have going now (3 phone home and 6 lavender jacks)


I love posts like this...people with Bodhi experience just running through their quick impressions of the crosses they've tried. Thanks @Mr. Krinkle !
Any other vets want to give a quick rundown?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 9, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> *TWIN SEEDLINGS*
> 
> This mutation is very common. Polyembryonic seeds contain more than one seedling. Once germinated, it will produce two taproots instead of one. If carefully handled, these seedlings can be successfully separated into two plants.
> 
> ...


I posted about this a while back and I didn't get the impression that people found this as exciting as I did. What a freakin' bonus to get an elite breeding cut out of your pack. These seem to come up quite a lot from Bodhi seeds from what I've noticed on here. Leave it to Bodhi to find a way to produce more twins than everybody else. 


I got one of these from a Goldstar x Snow Lotus and it got eaten by mites (Cyclamen mites... I managed to find a rare and confusing species). Hadn't done the research to know what I had... Bodhi's select Goldstar cut. That would be a great score, but some of Bodhi's breeding females are beyond special to get for a 60 dollar pack. Take note people!


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 9, 2020)

Broad/russet mites scare me! Edit* but so did spider mites at one point.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I posted about this a while back and I didn't get the impression that people found this as exciting as I did. What a freakin' bonus to get an elite breeding cut out of your pack. These seem to come up quite a lot from Bodhi seeds from what I've noticed on here. Leave it to Bodhi to find a way to produce more twins than everybody else.
> 
> 
> I got one of these from a Goldstar x Snow Lotus and it got eaten by mites (Cyclamen mites... I managed to find a rare and confusing species). Hadn't done the research to know what I had... Bodhi's select Goldstar cut. That would be a great score, but some of Bodhi's breeding females are beyond special to get for a 60 dollar pack. Take note people!


Hmmm, ive seen this mentioned once before somewhere, but never seen proof.

Someone will have to grow em out and confirm.

Also wondering if it would in fact be IDENTICAL to the mother os just CLOSE loke an S1???

Also, from my experience and what ive seen, one of the twins is usually a runt and grows like shit


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 9, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Hmmm, ive seen this mentioned once before somewhere, but never seen proof.
> 
> Someone will have to grow em out and confirm.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard of anyone saving one and confirming it either. I think they're saying it's an identical CLONE and not an S1 thing. I imagine the runty one is usually the clone. In my case, the runty one died from the mites but the main one lived on to be a (very sick) male.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Broad/russet mites scare me! Edit* but so did spider mites at one point.


Cyclamen mites are as small (virtually invisable) but different and extremely confusing when there's so little info on them. I don't think they're quite as bad as broad mites but they're still a terror, particularly when you don't see them and they attack differently than other mites. Between those and apparently seasonally poisonous well water (way too much copper)... I've been buggered up for about 2 years. Got some new stuff going... we'll see if I can get past it. The mites made a little appearance again but I think I know what to do this time. Might have snuffed that pandemic out... please god please.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Cyclamen mites are as small (virtually invisable) but different and extremely confusing when there's so little info on them. Between those and apparently poisonous well water (way too much copper)... I've been buggered up for about 2 years. Got some new stuff going... we'll see if I can get past it. The mites made a little appearance again but I think I know what to do this time. Might have snuffed that pandemic out... please god please.


I never heard of them before so I looked it up, they are broad mites.


----------



## mtntrogger (Jun 9, 2020)

Not that exciting yet but I was itching to share.

This plant is less than 2 months old and for the most part has been grown on my back porch and inside near a window before that.

The growth pattern is really impressive. Especially compared to the plants behind it. All got started around the same time and have been grown in the same conditions. The others are Twisted lime og (mota), Trappa Zappa (dweller select/who dat is) and Wifi x xj13/appy (?). They are all way more stretchy with long nodes and hardly any branching. All are untopped/untrained.

The Snow lotus showed a natural propensity to branch, its far less stretchy than the others, internode length is also quite short, the fan leaves are huge, and it stinks ! Just walking near it produces clouds of skunky odor. I just found a female preflower on her a couple of days ago...so fingers crossed ! First time trying to get a harvest from seed on my back porch at 7500'. Woke up to a yard full of snow this morning !


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I never heard of them before so I looked it up, they are broad mites.


They're similar, but a little different...they don't eat the leaves out away from the stems. They mostly shred up the stems and stalks and spots where the leaves meet the stems, and bury their eggs into the plant. I think. That's been part of my problem because they're rare enough so they seem to get lumped in with broad and russet mites, but from pictures I've seen, the broad mite attack is different.


----------



## mtntrogger (Jun 9, 2020)

"Cyclamen" covers several types of similar mites- Broad mites, Hemp Russet MItes and others are grouped into the Cyclamen category. They are all similar in the way that they dont make webs, are all essentially invisible without a scope, and are very hard to eradicate. The eggs can live for years waiting for the right time to hatch. Also most species dont lie eggs on leaf surfaces- they actually lie them inside the leaves and on random surfaces throughout your house ! Killing the actual mites isnt too hard but they reproduce at an astronomic pace, so keeping them gone for good is very difficult once you get them. Ive heard of people shutting down for years and the mites coming back into the grow within a month or 2. Others have sold there houses and moved because of these fuckers ! IF you can get your room to 140 degrees for a couple of hours it will kill them. Shipping containers are sometimes sterilized like this. Problem is once you get them they are in or near enough to your environment that they will probably make a return.


----------



## mtntrogger (Jun 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> They're similar, but a little different...they don't eat the leaves out away from the stems. They mostly shred up the stems and stalks and spots where the leaves meet the stems, and bury their eggs into the plant. I think. That's been part of my problem because they're rare enough so they seem to get lumped in with broad and russet mites, but from pictures I've seen, the broad mite attack is different.


Exactly !


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 9, 2020)

My understanding is that my species of the cyclamen mite needs a lot of humidity and it doesn't lay eggs all scattered around away from the plant. That's good, but the downside is they seek moist little crevices and actually tie leaves into little tents that don't get hit by sprays.

I have a lot of apple trees all around my house and I think they all come bungee jumping out of the trees when they hatch...right around the time the blossoms come out. I believe I've sucked them into my tent with my intake duct too close to a window too. I don't know...this is getting off topic... but I appreciate the input. Maybe I need to dig even deeper into the research. It's been a nightmare.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I love posts like this...people with Bodhi experience just running through their quick impressions of the crosses they've tried. Thanks @Mr. Krinkle !
> Any other vets want to give a quick rundown?


I've been running Bodhi seeds since 2016 and I had spider mites for the first time in years, so I had to let go of my strains. My friends are desperatly missing Black Raz(had it for 2yrs)! They wanted to say "it don't have much of a smell" but they sure missed it when it was gone. It don't have much flavor, but it is a frost monster that will glue your scissors when you trim. My friends are missing Black Raz so much that I am about to buy another pack. I'm thinking about doing 2x packs and get more selection to choose from and hopefully find one that has more flavor. However, I'm torn between trying Strawberry Goji or Divine Intervention instead of 2nd pack of Black Raz... My other fav bodhi strains are no longer available, so no point in talking about Dragon Fruit or Prayer Tower(indica)...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I posted about this a while back and I didn't get the impression that people found this as exciting as I did. What a freakin' bonus to get an elite breeding cut out of your pack. These seem to come up quite a lot from Bodhi seeds from what I've noticed on here. Leave it to Bodhi to find a way to produce more twins than everybody else.
> 
> 
> I got one of these from a Goldstar x Snow Lotus and it got eaten by mites (Cyclamen mites... I managed to find a rare and confusing species). Hadn't done the research to know what I had... Bodhi's select Goldstar cut. That would be a great score, but some of Bodhi's breeding females are beyond special to get for a 60 dollar pack. Take note people!


My wife is taking horticulture classes and she suggested that we plant flowers that will attract beneficial insects like Green Lacewings and Lady bugs, they like the same plants. Anyways, last year's outdoor plants got spider mites 2x and nature took care of it both times. I don't spray my plants with anything but micronutrients. We planted Yarrow, Dill, Cat Mint, and I kept some native species around and didn't mow them. It turns out that Comfrey will attract bene's also. Even if you are planting indoor, having these plants around your yard/grow space will limit the pests. It's like a hotel buffet for the good bugs. There is also plants that will attract the bad bugs and they will prefer these "target" plants before they attack your good plants. Plants can attract good insects, attract bad insects, or repel them.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I believe I've sucked them into my tent with my intake duct too close to a window too.


Use a filter...


Nutbag Poster said:


> I have a lot of apple trees all around my house and I think they all come bungee jumping out of the trees when they hatch...


It's a pain in the ass, but you cannot wear outside clothes into your grow room. If you do outisde work, then you need to shower and change your clothes. That or do your inside work first, then go outside.


Nutbag Poster said:


> That's good, but the downside is they seek moist little crevices and actually tie leaves into little tents that don't get hit by sprays.


Our goal is to not use sprays. Well, my goal anyways...


----------



## Boosky (Jun 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Broad/russet mites scare me! Edit* but so did spider mites at one point.


Russet mites was the only thing that made me tear everything down and start over. I hope you don’t have them and if you do good luck. I couldn’t get rid of them. This was years ago and maybe they have insecticides now that will work on them.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 9, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Use a filter...
> 
> It's a pain in the ass, but you cannot wear outside clothes into your grow room. If you do outisde work, then you need to shower and change your clothes. That or do your inside work first, then go outside.
> 
> Our goal is to not use sprays. Well, my goal anyways...


Thanks for the comments! Yeah...the lack of thought about my intake vents was a dumbass mistake. I sucked some thrips in too. I can cope with them but it stunted some of my seedlings. As for sprays, I hate 'em too. I don't go much further thank Captain Jack... it would be nice if that fully worked but it doesn't seem to with these little fuckers. I'm thinking it's that first hatching period where they just blow around in the air and land on everything (and get sucked into vents). We'll see how it goes...I think I may have figured this bullshit out. I never had this problem when I was being discrete and taking plants way out back... away from the apple trees.

Also, there is a point to talking about Prayer Tower Indica. I have one!  Tell me more.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 9, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Russet mites was the only thing that made me tear everything down and start over. I hope you don’t have them and if you do good luck. I couldn’t get rid of them. This was years ago and maybe they have insecticides now that will work in them.


I DID tear things down after last summer and lost my spirit for a while until I started seed shopping... thus all talk and zero Bodhi results from me on RIU.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Also, there is a point to talking about Prayer Tower Indica. I have one!  Tell me more.


There is a Mango Taffy pheno that has golfball size nugs everywhere, it's one of the better "Candy Store" phenos that I came across! It won't have huge colas, but it def makes up for it in sheer #'s. I probably have a pic buried in this thread...


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 9, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> There is a Mango Taffy pheno that has golfball size nugs everywhere, it's one of the better "Candy Store" phenos that I came across! It won't have huge colas, but it def makes up for it in sheer #'s. I probably have a pic buried in this thread...


Cool! I've probably seen it but I'll look back. I bought that one looking more for a special high than expecting special flavors but Mango Taffy will definitely work. How was the high?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> .I think I may have figured this bullshit out.


I learned to not say this because you are inviting disaster lol.


Nutbag Poster said:


> As for sprays, I hate 'em too. I don't go much further thank Captain Jack... it would be nice if that fully worked but it doesn't seem to with these little fuckers.


In my exp, I couldn't get rid of them with Forbid 4F and Avid, so I don't even try anymore. I developed breathing problems, so I don't even fuck with sprays anymore unless I am trying to raise Brix #'s with micronutrients. Horticulturist are big into Green Lacewings because they usually hang around and don't leave your ass like Lady Bugs will. It sounds like you have a habitat established for pests, you should make it more hospitable for beneficial insects too. They usually like the small pollinating flowers, but just about any flower that produces pollen or nectar should work... The fist pic of the purple flower is Cat Mint and they get HUGE. Plus, they come back every year and don't have to be replanted. https://www.permaculturenews.org/2014/10/04/plants-attract-beneficial-insects/ Also, this is just a breif list, there are more plants that will work than shown.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Cool! I've probably seen it but I'll look back. I bought that one looking more for a special high than expecting special flavors but Mango Taffy will definitely work. How was the high?


It was def a downer, but it was strong. I usually select my keepers by smell and frost, so it might not be the biggest one. However, it still yielded better than average. The smell was the best quality, it had a true Candy Store flavor.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 9, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Prayer Tower at week 9. I have been having trouble with my soil, so I guess that I am saying that I am not an expert. I have been hanging around in the organic section more and I am trying to pick up on a few things. I think that it could have filled out more. I think that it didnt do much since week 7. I am glad that I took it to week 9, because it changed flavor a little.
> View attachment 3582186 View attachment 3582187 View attachment 3582188


This is Prayer Tower Indica. Keep in mind that this was over 4yrs ago and I didn't have my soil dialed in yet, but I was still getting great bud. I was fairly new to organic soil at the time... @Nutbag Poster Also, I had rabbits in my garage that winter, you can see the hair on the bud lol...


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 9, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I learned to not say this because you are inviting disaster lol.
> 
> In my exp, I couldn't get rid of them with Forbid 4F and Avid, so I don't even try anymore. I developed breathing problems, so I don't even fuck with sprays anymore unless I am trying to raise Brix #'s with micronutrients. Horticulturist are big into Green Lacewings because they usually hang around and don't leave your ass like Lady Bugs will. It sounds like you have a habitat established for pests, you should make it more hospitable for beneficial insects too. They usually like the small pollinating flowers, but just about any flower that produces pollen or nectar should work... The fist pic of the purple flower is Cat Mint and they get HUGE. Plus, they come back every year and don't have to be replanted. https://www.permaculturenews.org/2014/10/04/plants-attract-beneficial-insects/ Also, this is just a breif list, there are more plants that will work than shown.


Ha... I SHOULD know better than to say that. I at least know how to recognize the problem now and get them outta there fast. That's a breakthrough itself. Thanks for the advice on beneficials bugs and plants. I'll look into that for sure. I had pondered trying out Swirski mites if things persist in my tent.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 9, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> This is Prayer Tower Indica. Keep in mind that this was over 4yrs ago and I didn't have my soil dialed in yet, but I was still getting great bud. I was fairly new to organic soil at the time... @Nutbag Poster


I've got the indica version too. I'll keep my eye out for that one when I get to that pack...it's nice to know what's possible and what to look for.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 9, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Divine Intervention is the best wookie cross. I'm willing to bet you everything you have on it. Challenge me on it, GOD blessed this cross


I'm after wookie crosses now! I had Black Raz for 2yrs and I ran several seed packs against it, but it held strong. I lost my Black Raz cut and I'm about to buy another pack. I was strongly considering just buying 2x packs of it(GLG Promo) because I KNOW that I like it. However, I'm willing to opt into trying a different wookie strain. I've seen you around, so I know that you are not just saying this lightly...


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 9, 2020)

Look into Lavender Aura (Purple Urkle x Wookie) if youre looking for some purple wook magic


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 9, 2020)

If they don't get eaten I have 3 Endor Scores (Apollo 11 Wookie) and 1 Terpenado started. Hoping to get my first little peak at that wook magic.


----------



## Foulal (Jun 9, 2020)

Since we were on the topic of twins earlier here are my twins from snow leopard v2


----------



## YardG (Jun 9, 2020)

I had two Bings going, but I think they both turned out to be male (definitely one, not 100% certain whether I still have the other and just didn't mark it well enough, but I think maybe they were both male and got tossed). Those were the only Bodhi seeds I started out of my stash this spring, was hoping for one female. Still have the testers though so all hope isn't lost.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Thanks for the comments! Yeah...the lack of thought about my intake vents was a dumbass mistake. I sucked some thrips in too. I can cope with them but it stunted some of my seedlings. As for sprays, I hate 'em too. I don't go much further thank Captain Jack... it would be nice if that fully worked but it doesn't seem to with these little fuckers. I'm thinking it's that first hatching period where they just blow around in the air and land on everything (and get sucked into vents). We'll see how it goes...I think I may have figured this bullshit out. I never had this problem when I was being discrete and taking plants way out back... away from the apple trees.
> 
> Also, there is a point to talking about Prayer Tower Indica. I have one!  Tell me more.


I spray with Miticide green in veg along with other stuff. It’s soybean oil and h20. Soap, cayenne pepper, cinnamon, a few others. I rotate Them. You can get a free sample. I ordered a bottle and sample at the same time. I don’t spray during lights on. I also use intake filters.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 9, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I spray with Miticide green in veg along with other stuff. It’s soybean oil and h20. Soap, cayenne pepper, cinnamon, a few others. I rotate Them. You can get a free sample. I ordered a bottle and sample at the same time. I don’t spray during lights on. I also use intake filters.


Hey, I wasn't trying to call you out or anything. I'm not trying to act like Divine Intervention is supposed to be the best pack of seeds ever or I'm going to talk shit about you lol. Really, hanging out in this forum has led me to some great strains and I would take the word over someone on here compared to a salesman at a dispensary. I also know that F1 seeds can vary a lot, so the % of finding the same pheno as you might be low. I've seen you around for a while, so I respect your opinion. Also, I'm into the challenge, it'll be fun. I'll probably run it next to my favorite wookie strain Black Raz just to make this more interesting. I would just like to hear more about the strain because there is no real info except for your write up. Thanks for running the tester and putting the info out!!!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 9, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Since we were on the topic of twins earlier here are my twins from snow leopard v2View attachment 4590590


Cool...we have an example right here! Is this current? So if this is all true, then one of these should be Bodhi's Tiger Melon mother... likely the wonky one. Wishing you luck that this identical clone thing is truth! Bodhi would probably be interested enough to help you confirm it. It should have ZERO Snow Lotus influence...that might be a first sign that it's legit.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 9, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Hey, I wasn't trying to call you out or anything. I'm not trying to act like Divine Intervention is supposed to be the best pack of seeds ever or I'm going to talk shit about you lol. Really, hanging out in this forum has led me to some great strains and I would take the word over someone on here compared to a salesman at a dispensary. I also know that F1 seeds can vary a lot, so the % of finding the same pheno as you might be low. I've seen you around for a while, so I respect your opinion. Also, I'm into the challenge, it'll be fun. I'll probably run it next to my favorite wookie strain Black Raz just to make this more interesting. I would just like to hear more about the strain because there is no real info except for your write up. Thanks for running the tester and putting the info out!!!


Is this from an old post? No worries. I was talking about mites. I think @bongrip101 also grew DIs. I didn't do a very good job on mine so he prob has better pics in this thread. I have 2 more in veg right now and so far they smell awesome on the step rub.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 9, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Divine Intervention is the best wookie cross. I'm willing to bet you everything you have on it. Challenge me on it, GOD blessed this cross


It was this one. I'm sorry man, I'm just excited because I'm buying seeds again. I feel like I'm posting too much now.


----------



## Foulal (Jun 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Cool...we have an example right here! Is this current? So if this is all true, then one of these should be Bodhi's Tiger Melon mother... likely the wonky one. Wishing you luck that this identical clone thing is truth! Bodhi would probably be interested enough to help you confirm it.


This is current. I also had twins in goldstar x snowlotus but I didn’t keep track of what was what because I hadn’t heard of a twin being a clone of the mother. Hopefully when they’re in flower I can get some insight from Bodhi.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 9, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Hey, I wasn't trying to call you out or anything. I'm not trying to act like Divine Intervention is supposed to be the best pack of seeds ever or I'm going to talk shit about you lol. Really, hanging out in this forum has led me to some great strains and I would take the word over someone on here compared to a salesman at a dispensary. I also know that F1 seeds can vary a lot, so the % of finding the same pheno as you might be low. I've seen you around for a while, so I respect your opinion. Also, I'm into the challenge, it'll be fun. I'll probably run it next to my favorite wookie strain Black Raz just to make this more interesting. I would just like to hear more about the strain because there is no real info except for your write up. Thanks for running the tester and putting the info out!!!


Dang my posts of DI aren't good enough haha, just kidding


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 9, 2020)

Foulal said:


> This is current. I also had twins in goldstar x snowlotus but I didn’t keep track of what was what because I hadn’t heard of a twin being a clone of the mother. Hopefully when they’re in flower I can get some insight from Bodhi.


That makes at least 3 times I've heard of the twins coming out of the Goldstar Lotus... 4 if you're not one of the cases I remember from months back. People should definitely keep an eye out for twins with that cross. I have more of those and I will be.

I'm cheering for you... not sure anyone's ever scooped a breeder cut that way so far. Would be cool to plant that flag first!

On the other hand, that could be a major bummer for a breeder who thought he had his special cut locked down. I imagine Bodhi would be excited for you but it would be a funny twist if mother nature "liberated" a clone" from a hoarder.


----------



## Foulal (Jun 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That makes at least 3 times I've heard of the twins coming out of the Goldstar Lotus... 4 if you're not one of the cases I remember from months back. People should definitely keep an eye out for twins with that cross. I have more of those and I will be.
> 
> I'm cheering for you... not sure anyone's ever scooped a breeder cut that way so far. Would be cool to plant that flag first!
> 
> On the other hand, that could be a major bummer for a breeder who thought he had his special cut locked down. I imagine Bodhi would be excited for you but it would be a funny twist if mother nature "liberated" a clone" from a hoarder.


Im sure bodhi would be all about it. I hope one of them really is a clone, ChemD x Uzbekistani Hashplant x Apollo 11 Genius Pheno sounds really interesting.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 9, 2020)

I imagine you saw it on seedfinder but there's this little bit... "Bodhi: 'The tigermelon smells of a sandalwood mango lassi ...'" . Maybe a stem rub will give you an early hint. If Bodhi selected it and chose to breed with it, it's gotta be pretty special... and not something most clone collectors would have for that matter.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jun 9, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Since we were on the topic of twins earlier here are my twins from snow leopard v2View attachment 4590590


“twins”


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 9, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Dang my posts of DI aren't good enough haha, just kidding


It's not like that now lol. I just got caught up in the "Challenge me" part and I didn't really mean anything by it. Anyways, how do you feel about DI? I already ordered it, so I'm already committed. BTW, I have read your post too and it's what got me excited about the strain. Seeing more than one person with a good report is promising. I think that new strains have more potential than older stuff and I think that strains are getting better every year, so when I hear about a new strain killing it, it has my interest.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jun 9, 2020)

Foulal said:


> Since we were on the topic of twins earlier here are my twins from snow leopard v2View attachment 4590590



nice! the one on the left is a little retarded  

keep us posted on it


i separated mine earlier and they're marked with an extra tag 














see what happens


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 10, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It's not like that now lol. I just got caught up in the "Challenge me" part and I didn't really mean anything by it. Anyways, how do you feel about DI? I already ordered it, so I'm already committed. BTW, I have read your post too and it's what got me excited about the strain. Seeing more than one person with a good report is promising. I think that new strains have more potential than older stuff and I think that strains are getting better every year, so when I hear about a new strain killing it, it has my interest.


It's really unique with a clear headed high, go spend the day outside type of weed.
I popped the whole tester pack and got 2 females that are both extremely similar. Grows straight up with no side branching, 2-4x stretch, Sativa dom in appearance and effect, oily trichomes with super unique terps.
Cons- 12-15 week flower on each of mine, its fluffy compared most of today's weed.

I've got one week 10ish right now, It's a monster with probably another month to go.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 10, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> It's really unique with a clear headed high, go spend the day outside type of weed.
> I popped the whole tester pack and got 2 females that are both extremely similar. Grows straight up with no side branching, 2-4x stretch, Sativa dom in appearance and effect, oily trichomes with super unique terps.
> Cons- 12-15 week flower on each of mine, its fluffy compared most of today's weed.
> 
> ...


See told you @MustangStudFarm . I was joking about the best ever as it's subjective. I really like this strain though. One of mine went 65 days off 11/13 and it looks like I didn't document the other flower time. Here are 2 current phenos of mine (I grow from seed so they're not from my tester round).

The 1st one is a female and the second one is unsexed. The first one is short stocky and will probably finish quickly. I think the second pheno is going to be a stretcher.

first pheno


2nd


----------



## Sergey_snow (Jun 10, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Not particularly...if i had to pick a few, i'd say the goji and tranquil elephantizer were my favs - i used to have a really nice ssdd that i should've never got rid of - bought another pack and didn't find it again....i had a really nice snow leopard at one time....field trip was outstanding but it hermed on me so i couldn't keep that around....overall id say that goji was some of the best all-time smoke but it needed to go at least 11 weeks (too long for me) but my buddy ran it outdoor and it was phenomenal...it was so good that i bought most of it from him - ppl still talk about that too - very potent to say the least
> 
> so yea - now im starting to go after the goji crosses - and i like the ssdd crosses also - i don't really care too much for the 88g13 crosses anymore - i think there's some instability in that line and they're all low yielders....still can't comment on the wookie crosses because i seem to keep getting males but we'll see with these next 9 wookie crosses i have going now (3 phone home and 6 lavender jacks)





Mr. Krinkle said:


> Not particularly...if i had to pick a few, i'd say the goji and tranquil elephantizer were my favs - i used to have a really nice ssdd that i should've never got rid of - bought another pack and didn't find it again....i had a really nice snow leopard at one time....field trip was outstanding but it hermed on me so i couldn't keep that around....overall id say that goji was some of the best all-time smoke but it needed to go at least 11 weeks (too long for me) but my buddy ran it outdoor and it was phenomenal...it was so good that i bought most of it from him - ppl still talk about that too - very potent to say the least
> 
> so yea - now im starting to go after the goji crosses - and i like the ssdd crosses also - i don't really care too much for the 88g13 crosses anymore - i think there's some instability in that line and they're all low yielders....still can't comment on the wookie crosses because i seem to keep getting males but we'll see with these next 9 wookie crosses i have going now (3 phone home and 6 lavender jacks)


Tranquil elephantizer uau I heard a lot about this strain and goji not avaible where I am... For me dream lotus (blue lotus) the package was double labelled so I don't know what exactly was but amazing is a pour statement it was stellar... Lavender Jack was a little weak maybe a 7 not for wake and bake or good for listening music or movies and it was a bad yelder. My hope is ancient og will be great


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 10, 2020)

Well, even though I pulled apart the Black Kandahar x 88 G-13 x Hashplant twins that had kicked their shell, I ended up with another one out of the same tester pack.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 10, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> This is Prayer Tower Indica. Keep in mind that this was over 4yrs ago and I didn't have my soil dialed in yet, but I was still getting great bud. I was fairly new to organic soil at the time... @Nutbag Poster Also, I had rabbits in my garage that winter, you can see the hair on the bud lol...


Somehow I overlooked your pic links. Is that your "candy store" pheno? Love that closeup... you can tell it's not your typical nuggy kind of bud. It's got that gooey sativa look.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 10, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> Well, even though I pulled apart the Black Kandahar x 88 G-13 x Hashplant twins that had kicked their shell, I ended up with another one out of the same tester pack.
> 
> View attachment 4591194


Wow! We've got three going now with yours and @Mr. Krinkle 's .
So Mr. Krinkle is going for the Bodhi Goji Razz cut. @Foulal is going for Bodhi's Tigermelon cut. And you're going for a Black Kandahar cut...that would be a pretty sweet score! What do you think people... which one is the biggest prize? I might pick the Tigermelon since it's a unique oddball combination but I'd gladly have any of the three. 

I'm super excited to see if this works out the way they say... wishing you all luck! Give the runty, wonky ones lots of TLC and time to get unconfused... I bet those are the ones you want.


----------



## randallb (Jun 10, 2020)

Black Lotus? Man there is not too much info out there. I have couple going now, looking for smoke report and finished height or any tips at all, if anybody has that info.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey guys and gals. More cowbell ogkb pheno #2 day 65 today. Going to pull it today or tomorrow.

If it makes the cut so to speak it will go to 70+ next go round. I have sooo much inkognyto and bodhi gear to sift through and not enough room to do it quick so it will have to be that good. Very rank smelling and looks to be a good yielder for only being a little over 2ft from soil. Lots of donkey dinks and golf balls. Always told ogkb not good yielding but I'd say from past experience I'm looking at 4+ oz. 

Grown in coots with a host of add ons. Em1, kashi, aloe powder, agsil 16 worm castings (homemade/coots recipie), photosynthesis plus, malted barley and a few others I wont boar you with lol.... looking ok for my first run with it. #1 pheno looks great as well. Less yield almost same smell etc. 

Happy growing!


----------



## raytizzle (Jun 10, 2020)

Would you pop these?


----------



## Shmozz (Jun 10, 2020)

raytizzle said:


> Would you pop these?


Nah. Send them to me, I'll keep them with mine! 

If you've got space to keep a mother... pop them! I'm saving mine for the right time


----------



## hillbill (Jun 10, 2020)

Pop pop pop pop


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 10, 2020)

raytizzle said:


> Would you pop these?


Hell yes


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 10, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> It's really unique with a clear headed high, go spend the day outside type of weed.
> I popped the whole tester pack and got 2 females that are both extremely similar. Grows straight up with no side branching, 2-4x stretch, Sativa dom in appearance and effect, oily trichomes with super unique terps.
> Cons- 12-15 week flower on each of mine, its fluffy compared most of today's weed.
> 
> ...


It looks sticky like a flytrap!!! I placed my order last night, so I'm going to be running these soon. My wife has been asking for a good sativa, so I don't mind the extra flower time.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 10, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> See told you @MustangStudFarm . I was joking about the best ever as it's subjective. I really like this strain though. One of mine went 65 days off 11/13 and it looks like I didn't document the other flower time. Here are 2 current phenos of mine (I grow from seed so they're not from my tester round).
> 
> The 1st one is a female and the second one is unsexed. The first one is short stocky and will probably finish quickly. I think the second pheno is going to be a stretcher.
> 
> ...


I was just joking around yesterday, but I did end up buying a pack anyways. It looked like both you and BongRip had some frosty girls and said that it was sativa leaning, so I was interested. I found some fire from listening to people on here.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 10, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Grown in coots with a host of add ons. Em1, kashi, aloe powder, agsil 16 worm castings (homemade/coots recipie), photosynthesis plus, malted barley and a few others I wont boar you with lol....


Nice!!!


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jun 10, 2020)

Day 43 of my Temple x Strawberrymilk test run; I've got a few plants to show, nothing terribly interesting yet


My first male to show is the smallest plant of the 13 beans; nice and consistent spacing with every node ready to branch, all the way down, but nothing is stretching on its own. Node spacing is around 3/4 of an inch. Nice and tight.


Second I've got a pair of tall ladies. They both look nearly identical so I'm looping them together for the time being. Tallest plants from the pack. Nodes on both are evenly spaced at around 2 inches each. Some of the lower branches of the plants have started stretching and they look like they will broaden out once topped.


Together they show a nice comparison of the size range of the plants. Im seeing a 60/40ish split between tall plants and short and then within those two groups exists some variation in node spacing.


All 13 are fairly broad leafed. Some slight differences in leaf serrations but for the most part its just fat looking leaves with no coloration anywhere on the plant.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jun 10, 2020)

raytizzle said:


> Would you pop these?


save for a rainy day, unless this is your only pack... if so pop the fuck out of them!


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 10, 2020)

I say save them till you have the space the pop pop pop away.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 11, 2020)

Foulal said:


> This is current. I also had twins in goldstar x snowlotus but I didn’t keep track of what was what because I hadn’t heard of a twin being a clone of the mother. Hopefully when they’re in flower I can get some insight from Bodhi.


You guys talking about the twins experiences with Goldstar Lotus excites me as I have 20 seeds of it left. Maybe I'll get lucky enough to find one too. That would be new for me. Fun, fun.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 11, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> save for a rainy day, unless this is your only pack... if so pop the fuck out of them!


 Damn I've been wondering where you been! I feel I have not seen you around as often as usual. Must be busy in ones new plot? (Lucky!!!) Hope all is well man!

Happy growing!


----------



## Craigson (Jun 11, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> I say save them till you have the space the pop pop pop away.


Uhhhhhhhh that Nepali bx tho!!!!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jun 11, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Damn I've been wondering where you been! I feel I have not seen you around as often as usual. Must be busy in ones new plot? (Lucky!!!) Hope all is well man!
> 
> Happy growing!


I have been going to bed filthy and showering in the am because I am exhausted by the time I sit down to eat dinner. I hop on here or Instagram for a bit to see what I'm missing then call it a night. That farm will have a total of almost 260 or so permitted plants. I decided to help the farm set everything up and use my knowledge to ensure an acceptable degree of success with their outdoor season this year. Its a shit-ton of work but I like that... also I will be allowed to branch pollinate any plant there... so its a win-win for everybody. I have an amazing purple-stem Ancient OG male and a couple others as backups so this summer will be the year of the Ancient OG crosses for sure. I'm gonna hit a couple Red Eye Jedi's, Tranquil Ele Remixes, Sunshine 4's, and a LOT more...


----------



## nsguerilla (Jun 11, 2020)

Growin th


Thor’s hammer said:


> Black raspberry -wookie dom
> View attachment 4373467
> 
> Black raspberry- goji dom
> Growing black raspberry right now, finding the buds feathery... How did these turn out? Any pics would be nice too thanks


----------



## Craigson (Jun 11, 2020)

Golden Triangle #3


----------



## Stickyjones (Jun 11, 2020)

@Craigson Those golden triangle have a pretty radical bud structure and are frosty as hell. You did them justice for sure


----------



## kroc (Jun 12, 2020)

Well i had a mislabeled cut turn out to be the SSDD buttery/blueberry pheno i thought i lost, its unmistakable. Definitely my deserted island pheno/strain. The buzz, the taste, bag appeal all on point, but it is so damn lanky and weak you absolutely need to support it lol. Hoping I can get it a bit more dialed in and stronger in veg before flipping next time. The fuzz is packing on weight, fruity loop cereal chem mashup, ill snag some pics eventually. Also just harvested two secret chief, really high hopes for these, had terrible luck so far and only have two phenos saved, one weaker branch and horn like calyxes and a tad frostier, the other a bit rounder calyx, spot on OG terps, better bud structure overall and stronger branching.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 12, 2020)

@kroc Do you use guano?


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 12, 2020)

one of wookie 7 x dreadbread, 7 weeks in flower


----------



## Craigson (Jun 12, 2020)

Black Triangle #8


----------



## jp68 (Jun 12, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> View attachment 4593551one of wookie 7 x dreadbread, 7 weeks in flower


This seemed like it would be good to me


----------



## kroc (Jun 13, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> @kroc Do you use guano?


I dont, i'm in coco using dry salts right now, just maxibloom and tap water atm. I let the ph drift a bit and they def werent the healthiest going into flower. Im actually in the process of switching to organic soil, but its taking a lot longer than i had planned.


----------



## nsguerilla (Jun 13, 2020)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Black raspberry -wookie dom
> View attachment 4373467
> 
> Black raspberry- goji dom
> View attachment 4373468


Currently growing one pheno of this that seems to have very feathery buds at week 5... Any info on this? will it chunk up late? got any later flower pics of your grow for comparison? Thanks!!


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 13, 2020)

You can use it along with salts, as long as your in a coarse medium and it will “time release”. A high p guano helps build strong stems. You could also do an interval tea without changing your setup in any way. Just a thought.
*edit: It comes with some micos but adding micos will help the overall efficiency also, even with salts.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Jun 13, 2020)

4 out of my 12 popped Bodhi seeds were female, unfortunately the Dread Bread were all males. This is what I'm working with this season...

Herer HP #1

Herer HP #2

Gold Star x Snow Lotus 

Sundance, started about a month earlier than the others.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 13, 2020)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> 4 out of my 12 popped Bodhi seeds were female, unfortunately the Dread Bread were all males. This is what I'm working with this season...
> 
> Herer HP #1
> View attachment 4594181
> ...


Goldstar Lotus is a good time. Mine flowered long, but was worth the wait.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 13, 2020)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> 4 out of my 12 popped Bodhi seeds were female, unfortunately the Dread Bread were all males. This is what I'm working with this season...
> 
> Herer HP #1
> View attachment 4594181
> ...


Condolences on your lack of females... you didn't get too lucky (so far!). I like to see someone who likes some sativa in their Bodhi though and those girls look great. Been curious about Sundance...glad to see somebody giving somebody giving that a shot.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jun 13, 2020)

Dream lotus


----------



## kroc (Jun 13, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> You can use it along with salts, as long as your in a coarse medium and it will “time release”. A high p guano helps build strong stems. You could also do an interval tea without changing your setup in any way. Just a thought.
> *edit: It comes with some micos but adding micos will help the overall efficiency also, even with salts.


oooh good tips thank you!!


on a side note this secret chief is the shit!! sticks to your mouth like a fat rosin hit. its a perfect mashup of og and hashy thick funk. My house absolutely reeked after a few bowls. Brought me back to living in tahoe. Its some seriously good shit. The ssdd butter has a bit of freshly dried spraypaint or something going on as well. I love trimming days


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2020)

The Chief is very strong and will throw you on the couch and sit on you!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2020)

Along the same thoughts, just put 5 Lazy Lightning into the paper towel sauna


----------



## budLIFE60 (Jun 13, 2020)

Just got my most recent bodhi order in today from GLG, cant make up my mind what I wanna pop first


----------



## Stickyjones (Jun 13, 2020)

budLIFE60 said:


> Just got my most recent bodhi order in today from GLG, cant make up my mind what I wanna pop first
> 
> View attachment 4594579


I bet the pillow book has some fantastic phenos


----------



## hillbill (Jun 14, 2020)

50 days 4 Old Soul are bulking up and stinking up the place, these are loud. Woody and fuel smells and a Skunky bite also. Touch or rub these and it’s like a sappy pine leaning to turpentine. They get bigger through flower so far. Also sticky like pine sap. Branches very thick and strong when LSTed.

5 Lemon Wookie v2 have had first up pot and will get topped real soon, veg.


----------



## goMM (Jun 14, 2020)

budLIFE60 said:


> Just got my most recent bodhi order in today from GLG, cant make up my mind what I wanna pop first
> 
> View attachment 4594579


What @Stickyjones said


----------



## kroc (Jun 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> The Chief is very strong and will throw you on the couch and sit on you!


ya man after the soulmate and now this i take your word on anything lol

the best herb ive had in years. the flavor is unreal, its like taking a hit of rosin or sift. I was gonna get up but the chief told me a secret and its that he wants me to rip another bowl


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Jun 14, 2020)

In my new session i start one pack of time bandit and old soul. I am disapointed because i only get 2 / 12 female with the old soul. I really wanted to try this line... 
Time bandit is better 7 / 12 female. 

I asking myself if i won't contact jbc and told him of this low female ratio, maybe i will get another pack...


----------



## hillbill (Jun 14, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> In my new session i start one pack of time bandit and old soul. I am disapointed because i only get 2 / 12 female with the old soul. I really wanted to try this line...
> Time bandit is better 7 / 12 female.
> 
> I asking myself if i won't contact jbc and told him of this low female ratio, maybe i will get another pack...


I got your females


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 14, 2020)

More cowbell has a very rotten rank smell (in a good way). Not at all what I expected. 3 of 6 down and I need to buy another rack lol. Bout a pound? This 28" rack is sweet though I hope to find the same exact one again!

Happy growing!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 14, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> In my new session i start one pack of time bandit and old soul. I am disapointed because i only get 2 / 12 female with the old soul. I really wanted to try this line...
> Time bandit is better 7 / 12 female.
> 
> I asking myself if i won't contact jbc and told him of this low female ratio, maybe i will get another pack...


Nope, you will not get another pack. That’s the chance you take with Reg seeds.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Jun 14, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> Nope, you will not get another pack. That’s the chance you take with Reg seeds.


That is why fem are so much better...


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 14, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> That is why fem are so much better...


That's subjective. Some of us refuse to use fems, because they offer no natural males. For some, fems are great. You could also find your perfect mother taking chances with regs, and then make your own fems from her.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Jun 14, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> That's subjective. Some of us refuse to use fems, because they offer no natural males. For some, fems are great. You could also find your perfect mother taking chances with regs, and then make your own fems from her.


You know i am a scientist by formation, vegetal biologist i must add... and i am tired of ideology over fact that i see in every community. You know when you try to enter a community and you must blindly accept all it's ideology to be accepted, but personally i prefer think by myself.
Of course i respect the fact that reg are the true natural thing, i will never ask to offer only fem of course, but we should have a choice. That is one of the two thing i dislike with bodhi : stick with reg by ideology (that i do not share), and the fact that his male are not stable enough (except the g13hp of course that is ibl). Of course bodhi don't sell expensive seeds, also by idelogy and he has really great thing, that is why i support his work. Also he seems to start to offer stabilize line as male, like the purple unicorn (i will receive the F5 soon )

But honestly male are real pain in the ass for people like me with limited space in one of the most severe country for growers. So yes male are a waste of time and space.

Fact is fem have bad reputation because a few tards make them with hermie, but honestly STS is not hard to do and no hard to use either. People with no knowledge will stick to the "fem suck, it's full of hermie, compare to reg that are stable and potent" for absolutely no reason or real argument. It's the kind of guy that will say "when you cross a full sativa with a full sativa you will get a 50%, if you cross again to an indica you get 25% " or this kind of nonsense.
Fem won't produce more hermie and the pollen produce by the reverse plant is exactly the same except it could be only X and never Y. And also breeding with female only is so better, you can smoke the female but you cannot smoke a male (well in fact you can but it is also not "natural"), this make all the difference with the selection of your parent... Of course you will say "it's the knowledge of the plant and it's the skill of the breeder to select a male". Of course it's true but it's so much easier with the fem way.

Another example of stupidity is the hate for S1, when it's a fantastic tool for breeding. People think S1 is some kind of waterdown shit, "not the real deal" or something alike. I won't start a genetic lesson but as you know the best way of doing breeding is to cross two stabilized strain, so when you make your F1 you regain the hybrid vigor and get a true stable F1. So if you want to stabilize a line for breeding you can win many generation of stabilization by working with self-pollination instead of the classic F1 F2 etc. With self you will remove 0 to 50% of the genetic material of the mother at each generation, so it is so great to remove the trait you do no want and most import, remove the "hidden" recessive that you don't want...


----------



## hillbill (Jun 14, 2020)

With the super poly hybreeds of today’s cannabis world, it seems male/ female ratio sometimes goes heavy on boys. But the lineage of many famous strains have many points of unstable ancestors. Nothing is really sacred.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 14, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> You know i am a scientist by formation, vegetal biologist i must add... and i am tired of ideology over fact that i see in every community. You know when you try to enter a community and you must blindly accept all it's ideology to be accepted, but personally i prefer think by myself.
> Of course i respect the fact that reg are the true natural thing, i will never ask to offer only fem of course, but we should have a choice. That is one of the two thing i dislike with bodhi : stick with reg by ideology (that i do not share), and the fact that his male are not stable enough (except the g13hp of course that is ibl). Of course bodhi don't sell expensive seeds, also by idelogy and he has really great thing, that is why i support his work. Also he seems to start to offer stabilize line as male, like the purple unicorn (i will receive the F5 soon )
> 
> But honestly male are real pain in the ass for people like me with limited space in one of the most severe country for growers. So yes male are a waste of time and space.
> ...


You're here contributing, you're accepted. Yes, my lack of knowledge keeps me from using fems anymore. I'm ok with that. I like the gamble, and the thrill of the hunt with regs though, I don't have massive space either.
Happy growing with that Purple Unicorn!

Edit: I prefer to think of my resistance to S1's and fems as simply different than some,   not "stupidity".


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Jun 14, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> You're here contributing, you're accepted.
> Yes, my lack of knowledge keeps me from using fems anymore. I'm ok with that. I like the gamble, and the thrill of the hunt with regs though, I don't have massive space either.
> Happy growing with that Purple Unicorn!


I wasn't speaking of here specifically, i was just saying every community has its own ideological purity, and many in the cannabis community in general seems to hate fems for no valid reason, that's my point. 

After as you said it's all a matter of choice, and i disagree that bodhi remove us that choice by ideology. I like to phenohunt too, but with fem i get more female so i make a better selection 

Anyway, i cannot wait for the purple unicorn... i will grow them outdoor in a greenhouse. Will reverse the best female and cross her with some selection and elite. I have an incredible elite cut of bubblegum ibl for years that need love


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 14, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> I wasn't speaking of here specifically, i was just saying every community has its own ideological purity, and many in the cannabis community in general seems to hate fems for no valid reason, that's my point.
> 
> After as you said it's all a matter of choice, and i disagree that bodhi remove us that choice by ideology. I like to phenohunt too, but with fem i get more female so i make a better selection
> 
> Anyway, i cannot wait for the purple unicorn... i will grow them outdoor in a greenhouse. Will reverse the best female and cross her with some selection and elite. I have an incredible elite cut of bubblegum ibl for years that need love


Ahh the Bubblegum. My home state bud. Now in Michigan, but I've many encounters with Bubblegum.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Jun 14, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Ahh the Bubblegum. My home state bud. Now in Michigan, but I've many encounters with Bubblegum.


I don't remember the whole story about this cut, but it's suppose to be a serious bubble selected over 100-150 female by a collective of growshop, maybe 10-15 years ago. It's a skunky sativa pheno that look and grow like the uk cheese with less vigor. Cloning is a pain also. But hell nothing can come close in term of terp, it's a shame i couldn't test her.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jun 14, 2020)

budLIFE60 said:


> Just got my most recent bodhi order in today from GLG, cant make up my mind what I wanna pop first
> 
> View attachment 4594579



like the others said: pillow book asap!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 15, 2020)

5 Lazy Lightning planted in red Solos with 1/2” tails after 40 hours in Viva towel. They will share the rid3 with my own Chuck of Space Monkey x Sleeskunk (DNA) which I vape right now


----------



## hillbill (Jun 15, 2020)

Anyone have a harvest time on Old Soul? Big loud and very proud plants! Putting on weight and more dank earthy animals smell, 51 days today.


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Jun 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Anyone have a harvest time on Old Soul? Big loud and very proud plants! Putting on weight and more dank earthy animals smell, 51 days today.


Actually, I am watching you for that. You pop up in alot of my searches.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 15, 2020)

I rattle on at times, got to be someone who done it around somewhere. These girls are looking like 60 day chop date. Will be chopping several strains near same time since they are different days in flower along with differing flower times.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I rattle on at times, got to be someone who done it around somewhere. These girls are looking like 60 day chop date. Will be chopping several strains near same time since they are different days in flower along with differing flower times.


Please keep rattling on hillbill. You check out a lot of stuff and I always enjoy hearing your impressions. In fact, if you ever had the time and inclination, I'd love to hear you give a rundown and quick impressions of all the Bodhi stuff you've tried out. Seems like you have a strong basis for comparisons within the Bodhi catalog.

Same goes for all of you Bodhi vets! Summaries of your experiences with a variety of Bodhi strains is very helpful in figuring out how Bodhi's genetics play together.


----------



## klyphman (Jun 15, 2020)

An unexciting veg pic from my Garfunkle that is 6 weeks old. Topped once. Got 1 female from 3 plants, and I’m thinking it is the short pheno mentioned by @reallybigjesusfreak in his tester write up (trashplant is such a better name!) 

Very squat, tight node spacing, nice general ”weedy” stem rub. I’m feeling good about the potential here. Also saved a cutting from a male to play around with later on.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 15, 2020)

Peak Seeds BC is a fave for long time. Also used several of Greenpoint Wild West Series with Stardawg male. None of these super poly hybreeds type breeders are exempt from hermies and nanners. My current exploration is with Wookie 88G13HP and Old Mother Ghani male strains of Bodhi. I do some chucks which is good since I do small trained plants.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Peak Seeds BC is a fave for long time. Also used several of Greenpoint Wild West Series with Stardawg male. None of these super poly hybreeds type breeders are exempt from hermies and nanners. My current exploration is with Wookie 88G13HP and Old Mother Ghani male strains of Bodhi. I do some chucks which is good since I do small trained plants.


How's the OMG do as father in crosses?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 15, 2020)

Working on it


----------



## Boosky (Jun 15, 2020)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> like the others said: pillow book asap!


There is a great review of pillow book on higherthoughtguru If anyone wants a to take a gander. Wish he did more reviews, they are thorough and complete.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jun 15, 2020)

https://themodern.farm/Bodhi.txt



I found this little library of notes stashed away while digging around for some info on second base. I feel like this is one of the more complete lists of early bodhi that I've seen

(Headies has a few second bases left and glg had some strange brews earlier today as well)


----------



## Boosky (Jun 15, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> https://themodern.farm/Bodhi.txt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude! I had this saved on my old tablet and it died. Looked for this a couple times to save again and gave up on finding it. THANK YOU! I dont know how many times I've read this but will do it again tonight, love it, good stuff.


----------



## unomas (Jun 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 5 Lazy Lightning planted in red Solos with 1/2” tails after 40 hours in Viva towel. They will share the rid3 with my own Chuck of Space Monkey x Sleeskunk (DNA) which I vape right now


Keep us updated, please! Not a lot of info out there on Lazy Lightning.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jun 15, 2020)

Spirit train bringing the heat


----------



## Clarky16 (Jun 16, 2020)

Has anyone ordered from G and L Apparel before?


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jun 16, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> Has anyone ordered from G and L Apparel before?


Yes I have made 4 orders from them in the last 2 months or so and everything I've ordered has come through. I was told just to make sure and pay with cc.


----------



## Clarky16 (Jun 16, 2020)

I payed for.an order with cc back in May and am having a difficult time contacting anyone for an update. I know payment went through because its on my cc bill i just got. If anyone can help me with contact info or anything that might help I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## MetalToots (Jun 16, 2020)

These are 2 Sorcerer's apprentice (Cheech Wizard x Appalachia) i got from 4 seeds.
They are really promising : nice structure, good yeilding and great scent!
One is straight up grenadine syrup the other more OG
photos taken @ 35 days of flowering


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jun 16, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> I payed for.an order with cc back in May and am having a difficult time contacting anyone for an update. I know payment went through because its on my cc bill i just got. If anyone can help me with contact info or anything that might help I would be eternally grateful.


I know I had to email them I don't know how many times before I got a response back. I kept emailing the email they contacted me from. It took about 3 weeks I m not gonna lie but I did hear from them and it did come in


----------



## R.F. (Jun 16, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> I know I had to email them I don't know how many times before I got a response back. I kept emailing the email they contacted me from. It took about 3 weeks I m not gonna lie but I did hear from them and it did come in



yea he's a bit slow and drama seems to surround him...always going off about something on IG.....ya pay with your card, which is nice, but it's always been about a 3 week turnaround time for me....good prices, and ive always eventually received my order, but i quit ordering from him


----------



## Craigson (Jun 16, 2020)

MetalToots said:


> These are 2 Sorcerer's apprentice (Cheech Wizard x Appalachia) i got from 4 seeds.
> They are really promising : nice structure, good yeilding and great scent!
> One is straight up grenadine syrup the other more OG
> photos taken @ 35 days of flowering
> View attachment 4596898View attachment 4596899


Lookin killer!!!

The Cheech (v1 and v2) have both eluded me!! Hoping to score some f2s soon


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 16, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> You know i am a scientist by formation, vegetal biologist i must add... and i am tired of ideology over fact that i see in every community. You know when you try to enter a community and you must blindly accept all it's ideology to be accepted, but personally i prefer think by myself.
> Of course i respect the fact that reg are the true natural thing, i will never ask to offer only fem of course, but we should have a choice. That is one of the two thing i dislike with bodhi : stick with reg by ideology (that i do not share), and the fact that his male are not stable enough (except the g13hp of course that is ibl). Of course bodhi don't sell expensive seeds, also by idelogy and he has really great thing, that is why i support his work. Also he seems to start to offer stabilize line as male, like the purple unicorn (i will receive the F5 soon )
> 
> But honestly male are real pain in the ass for people like me with limited space in one of the most severe country for growers. So yes male are a waste of time and space.
> ...


A great example of a beggar wanting to also be a chooser. Bodhi values males just as much, if not more than females. High quality males are extremely hard to come by. Bodhi would be doing his customers, and breeders a massive disservice if he re-allocated his time and resources to make feminized lines.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 16, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> You know i am a scientist by formation, vegetal biologist i must add... and i am tired of ideology over fact that i see in every community. You know when you try to enter a community and you must blindly accept all it's ideology to be accepted, but personally i prefer think by myself.
> Of course i respect the fact that reg are the true natural thing, i will never ask to offer only fem of course, but we should have a choice. That is one of the two thing i dislike with bodhi : stick with reg by ideology (that i do not share), and the fact that his male are not stable enough (except the g13hp of course that is ibl). Of course bodhi don't sell expensive seeds, also by idelogy and he has really great thing, that is why i support his work. Also he seems to start to offer stabilize line as male, like the purple unicorn (i will receive the F5 soon )
> 
> But honestly male are real pain in the ass for people like me with limited space in one of the most severe country for growers. So yes male are a waste of time and space.
> ...


Do you realize how alone you are on Bodhi and the femmed seeds?

I am so glad B does what he does... and then lets others take his work to fems.

Don't get me wrong, I have space limitations, and am a big fem fan, but B is putting out stuff that is great, and I can work with it... actually I like to work with it.

You seem like you want to be taken as a guy with some observations you think the rest of us need to hear... I hope you're not dissappointed if we don't!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 16, 2020)

Cherry Sativa x SSDD
Purple Unicorn F5
Black Triangle
SSDD
Strawberry Milk F2
Peach Hashplant
Strawberry Goji
Magnum Opus x Citrus Farmer
Cluster Funk
Electric Cowboy

Popping 20 more tonight. A few of these are going to blow my doors off in about 3 months. I cant wait to see these girls/gals in flower.



Clones of:
Cherry Lotus
Lemon Hashplant V2
Goji OG f2
Soul Mate

2020 is going to be a good one.


----------



## cbizzle (Jun 16, 2020)

I jumped aboard the bodhi train based on hours reading this thread. Haven’t started any but picked up...
Strawberry goji
Mountain temple
More Cowbells OGKB remix
Gg4xssdd
Soul mate
DLA 6
Air guitar
Endor score
Soul axis
Awesome selection, shipping, and freebies from GLG and JBC so thanks for that also from this thread. Pumped. What should I start first? Limited space roughly 3*3, dirt, indoor. Outdoor I can start next year.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 16, 2020)

cbizzle said:


> I jumped aboard the bodhi train based on hours reading this thread. Haven’t started any but picked up...
> Strawberry goji
> Mountain temple
> More Cowbells OGKB remix
> ...


I vote DLA 6, or Mountain Temple.
Welcome!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 16, 2020)

cbizzle said:


> I jumped aboard the bodhi train based on hours reading this thread. Haven’t started any but picked up...
> Strawberry goji
> Mountain temple
> More Cowbells OGKB remix
> ...


What kind of weed do you feel like growing? How many strains? Like your list... we have quite a bit of overlap. I like @mawasmada 's two picks. I bought both of those myself. Those two might give you one to lift you up and one to set you back down (with authority, by reports).


----------



## cbizzle (Jun 17, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I vote DLA 6, or Mountain Temple.
> Welcome!


Excellent, thanks. Both of those sounded awesome.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 17, 2020)

Space Monkey

That GG4 funk with a Wookie ending

Mothers Hashplant


I had a Mothers Milk plant last year that was out of this world..lost her but hoping to find some mothers leaner's in these packs


----------



## cbizzle (Jun 17, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> What kind of weed do you feel like growing? How many strains? Like your list... we have quite a bit of overlap. I like @mawasmada 's two picks. I bought both of those myself. Those two might give you one to lift you up and one to set you back down (with authority, by reports).


I would say that I do like the sativa effect at times, but being a high strung mofo, need to be chilled out quite frequently. Also, I’m pretty new to exploring different strains and have only grown out a handful of plants so this thread is a bit mind blowing and awe inspiring. Thanks!


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Jun 17, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> A great example of a beggar wanting to also be a chooser. Bodhi values males just as much, if not more than females. High quality males are extremely hard to come by. Bodhi would be doing his customers, and breeders a massive disservice if he re-allocated his time and resources to make feminized lines.





> Do you realize how alone you are on Bodhi and the femmed seeds?
> 
> I am so glad B does what he does... and then lets others take his work to fems.
> 
> ...


And you are exactly the kind of guy i describe. You don't even know why you hate fem and S1. Community ideological purity i guess, because you have no argument and surely didn't even try to answer mine.
Yes good males are hard to come by and require skill and time, so as i said breeding with fem and S1 are easier and quicker (yes it's the dark side little padawan ). Their is this blockage on breeding with fem only, for a reason i don't understand. Some commercial breeder out there seems to not have this mind restriction and work their line without male, and i am not sure they get so much problem... If use STS is so horrible i surely recommend to never enter in a scientific lab, you will have a heart attack 

And yes i am a "beggar" because when i start of pack of 12 seeds that i paid 75$ and get 2 females i find it boring, especially when i don't want to make breeding with the males. It's pure waste of time, money and space.

If you want to talk genetic and breeding, i think i can do it, i spend 5 years learning in a university how plant are working. 

The only thing i must grant against sts are in the epigenetic. It's how an organism regulate it's own gene expression, and experiences modify how the organism's gene express themself. For example for us human, a woman that was rape will have a different expression of some gene that are related to anxiety regulation, and these modification will pass on next generations. I don't think i ever read a study that talk of epigenetic in cannabis, so we don't know if the sts process have an influence in that regard, so there is the the benefit of the doubt, but in fact their is many other factor like environment and stress...
But in the pure genetic way, i don't believe sts do something wrong...


----------



## Psyphish (Jun 17, 2020)

budLIFE60 said:


> Just got my most recent bodhi order in today from GLG, cant make up my mind what I wanna pop first
> 
> View attachment 4594579


Holy shit Apollo 11 genius? Do want.


----------



## mindriot (Jun 17, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> And you are exactly the kind of guy i describe. You don't even know why you hate fem and S1. Community ideological purity i guess, because you have no argument and surely didn't even try to answer mine.
> Yes good males are hard to come by and require skill and time, so as i said breeding with fem and S1 are easier and quicker (yes it's the dark side little padawan ). Their is this blockage on breeding with fem only, for a reason i don't understand. Some commercial breeder out there seems to not have this mind restriction and work their line without male, and i am not sure they get so much problem... If use STS is so horrible i surely recommend to never enter in a scientific lab, you will have a heart attack
> 
> And yes i am a "beggar" because when i start of pack of 12 seeds that i paid 75$ and get 2 females i find it boring, especially when i don't want to make breeding with the males. It's pure waste of time, money and space.
> ...


 it doesn't have to be one or the other. It's just another tool for the toolbox. They both have their place in breeding depending on what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 17, 2020)

5/5 Lazy Lightning up in red Solos.
5 Lemon Wookie v2 topped and a week away from flower. Also 3 Space Monkey F2s!
4 Old Soul, 53 days and putting on weight, a little bigger than most, real piney today, almost volatile. Touched a bud just now and got an image of a sappy pine in my head instantly. Lots of clear trichs but some slight fade and receding pistils go to almost blonde. Lots of new pistils still.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 17, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> And you are exactly the kind of guy i describe. You don't even know why you hate fem and S1. Community ideological purity i guess, because you have no argument and surely didn't even try to answer mine.
> Yes good males are hard to come by and require skill and time, so as i said breeding with fem and S1 are easier and quicker (yes it's the dark side little padawan ). Their is this blockage on breeding with fem only, for a reason i don't understand. Some commercial breeder out there seems to not have this mind restriction and work their line without male, and i am not sure they get so much problem... If use STS is so horrible i surely recommend to never enter in a scientific lab, you will have a heart attack
> 
> And yes i am a "beggar" because when i start of pack of 12 seeds that i paid 75$ and get 2 females i find it boring, especially when i don't want to make breeding with the males. It's pure waste of time, money and space.
> ...


Please don’t slide up in here and make like you’re going to take us all to school. Seems like your trying to make a point that means nothing to this particular community. Simple fact is that Bodhi does preservation of lineage, primarily. If you knew about him and his personal philosophy, you would understand that he wants to inspire people to work the plant as it was intended, to get to know the plant and be a good shepherd of its future. 
That said, one could argue that it’s YOUR apparent need to force the ideology of bottlenecking every expression of the plant rather than Opening the doorway to expression. 
Like you stated it’s really about the goal of the breeding project, which for all intensive purposes selfing and feminization are not really breeding it’s more to preserve (bottleneck) a specific chemotype. Finally, whether you “believe” in it or not, genetically forcing a plant to produce hormones that cause intersex traits opens that genetic expression, period. Feminization is a genetic modification. There will be unintended consequences. First of which is the noticeable uptick in cross gender expression in modern cannabis. Only 2 ways that can be, the trait hasn’t been discriminated in breed specific expressions and purposeful use of that trait in broadly distributed seed stock. The only way to get rid of this trait is to select AWAY FROM IT. You say you took botany, prove me wrong!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 17, 2020)

I think environment has ALOT to do with it. I have had friends grow cuts that are known to hermi etc that have not had a single bannana in my room (almost perfect environment all the time). 

I feel people get to hung up on fem/reg arguments sometimes when a perfect environment would solve alot of issues etc. Jmo and experience but having said that I do prefer reg seed but am willing to try fem from reputable breeder.

Bodhi has a great way of breeding and for what we may find and the price we pay none of us are in a position to bitch. Dont like it, try another breeder. I have had great luck with bodhi and also know not every bean is a winner genetically speaking. Jmo

Happy growing!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 17, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> The only thing i must grant against sts are in the epigenetic. It's how an organism regulate it's own gene expression, and experiences modify how the organism's gene express themself. For example for us human, a woman that was rape will have a different expression of some gene that are related to anxiety regulation, and these modification will pass on next generations. I don't think i ever read a study that talk of epigenetic in cannabis, so we don't know if the sts process have an influence in that regard, so there is the the benefit of the doubt, but in fact their is many other factor like environment and stress...
> But in the pure genetic way, i don't believe sts do something wrong...


I think epigenetics is the key to the reg vs. fem. debate. If epigenetics is truly in play, there's a reason to prefer regs if you can tolerate the inconvenience of sexing plants. Otherwise, I agree with you that fems are vilified unfairly. I'm kinda torn on the debate. I have a slight preference for regs based on a personal hunch that epigenetics may factor in, and I like convenient pollen-chucking. But I'm not scared of fems at all... I'll buy both. And I'll grow seeds from hermie accidents too if I like the genes.

That said, Bodhi is a male/female kinda guy and that's what he does. I think he believes in forces that science hasn't explained yet and keeping plants happy and doing what they want to do naturally in perfect conditions has an impact. If you don't like regs, Bodhi's not for you and that's ok. There are plenty of breeders who work the fem side with similar genes. People on this thread have accepted the all-reg situation and are on the train, males and all. The fem debate is a moot point with Bodhi. It's an argument for the sake of an argument and we're protective about fighting in this thread.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Jun 17, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Please don’t slide up in here and make like you’re going to take us all to school. Seems like your trying to make a point that means nothing to this particular community. Simple fact is that Bodhi does preservation of lineage, primarily. If you knew about him and his personal philosophy, you would understand that he wants to inspire people to work the plant as it was intended, to get to know the plant and be a good shepherd of its future.


Wanna talk again of ideological purity ? 

You talk of plant knowledge, to "work the plant as it is intended" but i should f*** off when i talk of plant knowledge. I don't even start talking genetics. Open a plant biology book sometimes.




colocowboy said:


> That said, one could argue that it’s YOUR apparent need to force the ideology of bottlenecking every expression of the plant rather than Opening the doorway to expression.
> Like you stated it’s really about the goal of the breeding project, which for all intensive purposes selfing and feminization are not really breeding it’s more to preserve (bottleneck) a specific chemotype.


There is two way of making breeding. First is as you said to preserve a line, this is what ace or cannabiogen are doing (i grow a lot of there stuff in the past). Every year they grow there strain outdoor, and they select a few of the best parental to keep the line open to few phenotype and eliminate the weak individual. For there panama for exemple they keep the green and red, long and short pheno. It's the thing to do if you want to preserve a line and keep a good diversity and vigor.

Now if you want to make a cross, the best if to stabilize a particular phenotype of two strain before cross it, so you get a true F1 with great stability and vigor. Now i will call what you say bullshit, for the simple reason that this kind of breeding is why most of use are here, and not the preservation thing. I don't think bodhi is crying for the genetic diversity that was lost when he was doing his new Purple Unicorn F5 or the G13Hp when he get it (ibl line). So yes bodhi do like the other, bottleneck a specific phenotype for breeding purpose, and most of use buy his gear for this reason. So stop the ideological thing.



colocowboy said:


> Finally, whether you “believe” in it or not, genetically forcing a plant to produce hormones that cause intersex traits opens that genetic expression, period. Feminization is a genetic modification. There will be unintended consequences. First of which is the noticeable uptick in cross gender expression in modern cannabis. Only 2 ways that can be, the trait hasn’t been discriminated in breed specific expressions and purposeful use of that trait in broadly distributed seed stock. The only way to get rid of this trait is to select AWAY FROM IT. You say you took botany, prove me wrong!


That is why you need to open a biology book really. STS won't produce more hermaphrodite, and no it has nothing to do with genetic modification, that's all the point of the process. Also if you want to know as a personal experience i get more hermie with regular seeds than fem. I got herm from bodhi as well with ogkb x g13hp, and before my strawberry goji session i got my whole box fuck up by a superstitious hermie. I didn't come here crying and call bodhi a bs breeder cause it has hermy, i know this is the game and i don't blame anyone.
All this herma thing is like people that grew cookie genetics from breeder that can only do F1 of F1 x F1 without testing, and blame the fem process, when in fact it's the lazyness of the breeder. Nothing to do with the process really.


----------



## Boosky (Jun 17, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I vote DLA 6, or Mountain Temple.
> Welcome!


The two Mountain Temple I have in flower are stretching to the max! Already had to bend the tops on one of them. Will keep everyone posted on this. So far, if you have height issues I would not recommend this one.


----------



## R.F. (Jun 17, 2020)

Cookie crosses herm when people use the forum cut, which herms


----------



## R.F. (Jun 17, 2020)

and yes, the 88g13hp crosses are all unstable, which is why i now stay away from anything crossed with it - and that's based on my own experience


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 17, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> Wanna talk again of ideological purity ?
> 
> You talk of plant knowledge, to "work the plant as it is intended" but i should f*** off when i talk of plant knowledge. I don't even start talking genetics. Open a plant biology book sometimes.
> 
> ...


No matter, we're here to talk Bodhi. Bodhi doesn't do fems. It bums you, and pleases others. Notes for your next shopping experience. Good luck.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 17, 2020)

No trouble with 88g13HP at my little house. Had some Bodhi herms but not from that direction. Bodhi is in the top couple of breeders for me. So what about Snow Lotus daddy stuff?


----------



## cbizzle (Jun 17, 2020)

Boosky said:


> The two Mountain Temple I have in flower are stretching to the max! Already had to bend the tops on one of them. Will keep everyone posted on this. So far, if you have height issues I would not recommend this one.


Good to know, I’ll raise the roof when I do that one.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jun 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> No trouble with 88g13HP at my little house. Had some Bodhi herms but not from that direction. Bodhi is in the top couple of breeders for me. So what about Snow Lotus daddy stuff?


Same here no issues with 88g13hp crosses in 4-5 different packs popped. It’s probably my favorite male bodhi uses. Got 5 ladies identified of old school hashplant and kept a smelly male around for some chucks. Nice piney hash stem rub on him.


----------



## R.F. (Jun 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> No trouble with 88g13HP at my little house. Had some Bodhi herms but not from that direction. Bodhi is in the top couple of breeders for me. So what about Snow Lotus daddy stuff?


I loved the snow lotus crosses...it was nice and recessive so you saw mostly mom

nibiru, tranquil elephantizer remix, and grandma's hashplant all grew nuts on me - they weren't very viable tho so it never threw much pollen...but they were pretty easy to see - all on the bottoms, never made it too far up and as long as i took them off, i wouldn't even find a single seed....some ppl will keep running plants that do that and just keep an eye on them, but i don't - i'm not ok with herms in the slightest so they get dumped and then i plant more seeds


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Jun 17, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I think epigenetics is the key to the reg vs. fem. debate. If epigenetics is truly in play, there's a reason to prefer regs if you can tolerate the inconvenience of sexing plants. Otherwise, I agree with you that fems are vilified unfairly. I'm kinda torn on the debate. I have a slight preference for regs based on a personal hunch that epigenetics may factor in, and I like convenient pollen-chucking. But I'm not scared of fems at all... I'll buy both. And I'll grow seeds from hermie accidents too if I like the genes.
> 
> That said, Bodhi is a male/female kinda guy and that's what he does. I think he believes in forces that science hasn't explained yet and keeping plants happy and doing what they want to do naturally in perfect conditions has an impact. If you don't like regs, Bodhi's not for you and that's ok. There are plenty of breeders who work the fem side with similar genes. People on this thread have accepted the all-reg situation and are on the train, males and all. The fem debate is a moot point with Bodhi. It's an argument for the sake of an argument and we're protective about fighting in this thread.


Yes epigenetic has a role to play. Fact is people see genetic like something that rule everything, when in fact genetic is more like a recipe book and the organism pick up what it needs in the moment. But right now we don't know and even if there is indeed an influence, i am not sure it is really so strong. And study this is so hard as there is so many more factor.
Also i am ok with reg, i never said i want to forbid them  The last years i must have grown 10-15 packs of bodhi and i keep pop another today.
Not long ago i said to a friend "i am tired of reg i won't grow them except bodhi" and this is probably what gonna happens. But surely if bodhi make some fem one day, and it's sure it won't happens, but if he does, i will be the first customer.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Jun 17, 2020)

R.F. said:


> where, in China?


With your sister


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm going to say it. Keep it civil and no dick headed comments. Especially to members that frequent this thread and have good reps etc... not calling anyone out just saying... no arguing and bickering, my experience may be dif than yours etc.... I get along with everyone lol... argue nicely and educate.

Bodhi peach hp male I have yet to decide what to do with to keep it related... and yes it needs water lol...nice squat male though
Love my quantum board (hlg 135 diy)


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 17, 2020)

cbizzle said:


> I would say that I do like the sativa effect at times, but being a high strung mofo, need to be chilled out quite frequently. Also, I’m pretty new to exploring different strains and have only grown out a handful of plants so this thread is a bit mind blowing and awe inspiring. Thanks!


If you're looking for chill-out, my best guesses from research and observations around here would be DLA-6 (super chill), Soulmate, More Cowbell, and Strawberry Goji. Probably GGSSDD too. The others could have some stimulating plants from the Temple, Apollo, and the Congo part of Axis.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 17, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Fim'd this pair today at node 5 Almost one month old, restricting their growth a little bit so far because it is still a little too cool to leave them outside and only a small light while they are inside. View attachment 4576262


I potted one of those into a 5 gal and recently moved to flower room. Today I confirmed sex as female , Psyched.

The other I potted to a 7 gal and left outside. Not sure on sex yet.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> No trouble with 88g13HP at my little house. Had some Bodhi herms but not from that direction. Bodhi is in the top couple of breeders for me. So what about Snow Lotus daddy stuff?


I had some nanners on most of the Appy crosses I grew when I was first growing inside. I'm pretty sure it was all from operator error because since I've tightened up the environment, I rarely see anything but bud. Seems most of the folks who have "problems", and not just Bodhi problems, are pretty new. Practice makes perfect, eh?

The 88G13HP crosses have been nothing if not stable in my stable.

I've got say, though, I'm not too keen on the Snow Lotus pop, but it's a been a while and I've got some Gojis in the fridge!


----------



## bythekasiz (Jun 17, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> I potted one of those into a 5 gal and recently moved to flower room. Today I confirmed sex as female , Psyched.
> 
> The other I potted to a 7 gal and left outside. Not sure on sex yet.
> 
> View attachment 4598167


Looks good! Do u have any updates on the Sunshine Queen?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 17, 2020)

A couple of Jungle Spices.

This one is just about ready to flip.




This baby still hasn't shown, but I have high hopes, lol!




Started 3x, a male showed early. Can't keep any without screwing up the rest of the garden.

They are very nice polite plants that seem to go along with anything, lol!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 17, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Looks good! Do u have any updates on the Sunshine Queen?


Male


----------



## bythekasiz (Jun 17, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Male


Ah thanks, I was gonna guess that but didn’t wanna jinx it ha


----------



## raggyb (Jun 17, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> More cowbell has a very rotten rank smell (in a good way). Not at all what I expected. 3 of 6 down and I need to buy another rack lol. Bout a pound? This 28" rack is sweet though I hope to find the same exact one again!View attachment 4595086
> 
> Happy growing!


you don't get a shoe smell in there? haha, mine must be smellin like basement.


----------



## raggyb (Jun 17, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I think epigenetics is the key to the reg vs. fem. debate. If epigenetics is truly in play, there's a reason to prefer regs if you can tolerate the inconvenience of sexing plants. Otherwise, I agree with you that fems are vilified unfairly. I'm kinda torn on the debate. I have a slight preference for regs based on a personal hunch that epigenetics may factor in, and I like convenient pollen-chucking. But I'm not scared of fems at all... I'll buy both. And I'll grow seeds from hermie accidents too if I like the genes.
> 
> That said, Bodhi is a male/female kinda guy and that's what he does. I think he believes in forces that science hasn't explained yet and keeping plants happy and doing what they want to do naturally in perfect conditions has an impact. If you don't like regs, Bodhi's not for you and that's ok. There are plenty of breeders who work the fem side with similar genes. People on this thread have accepted the all-reg situation and are on the train, males and all. The fem debate is a moot point with Bodhi. It's an argument for the sake of an argument and we're protective about fighting in this thread.


now I have to goodle something else. dag.


----------



## raggyb (Jun 17, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> With your sister


wait is she sexy like Lisa Ling? I'm losing track... sorry all i forgot this is thread is no joknig, oops freudian typo . lol


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 17, 2020)

raggyb said:


> now I have to goodle something else. dag.


Hah. I'm pretty new to the concept myself. Short story... plants (and humans!) appear to have some degree of a "genetic memory". The genetics are altered somehow by experiences of prior generations... even many many back. Famines, diseases, etc. can have consequences for generations to come. No promises I have this right though.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 17, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> Yes epigenetic has a role to play. Fact is people see genetic like something that rule everything, when in fact genetic is more like a recipe book and the organism pick up what it needs in the moment. But right now we don't know and even if there is indeed an influence, i am not sure it is really so strong. And study this is so hard as there is so many more factor.
> Also i am ok with reg, i never said i want to forbid them  The last years i must have grown 10-15 packs of bodhi and i keep pop another today.
> Not long ago i said to a friend "i am tired of reg i won't grow them except bodhi" and this is probably what gonna happens. But surely if bodhi make some fem one day, and it's sure it won't happens, but if he does, i will be the first customer.


All due respect your comments are not of scientific relevance and don’t really speak to what you’re trying to make as a point. Genetics of each individual is exactly what we’re talking about and is exactly the point it is not a mishmash that the plant picks from. I’m also not gonna Savage you and make some shitty comments, we can agree to disagree but what you said is not a “fact.” 
Fems have their place, I never said they didn’t. 
Only issue I really have with all of that is that people, breeders, need to pay attention to selection of individuals that do not distribute intersex traits into the gene pool. Since no study exists that can prove this more than anecdotal it’s just mental masturbation. 
Ultimately I believe your point was made in that last post, you wish Bodhi would make you some fems. That’s great. The rest of your tirade proved nothing, sorry but yelling “fact” doesn’t equat one lol. Anyone that’s wound up with a bunch of hermies in their crop would probably agree with me that a little more stability in the generalized gene pool would be appreciated. Was my only real point, and that just because people here have a general philosophy doesn’t make it wrong, the point of that would be make them yourself!
@Diesel0889 I am sorry if I came off like dick head, I’m working on my anger. I would like to see some science on this topic eventually, personally. Finally I’m very happy Bodhi has a focus of his breeding projects right where it is, I love this thread and I love all of you. Keep growing history my growmies! Keep spreading the love and making the world better one seed at a time!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 17, 2020)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> And you are exactly the kind of guy i describe. You don't even know why you hate fem and S1. Community ideological purity i guess, because you have no argument and surely didn't even try to answer mine.
> Yes good males are hard to come by and require skill and time, so as i said breeding with fem and S1 are easier and quicker (yes it's the dark side little padawan ). Their is this blockage on breeding with fem only, for a reason i don't understand. Some commercial breeder out there seems to not have this mind restriction and work their line without male, and i am not sure they get so much problem... If use STS is so horrible i surely recommend to never enter in a scientific lab, you will have a heart attack
> 
> And yes i am a "beggar" because when i start of pack of 12 seeds that i paid 75$ and get 2 females i find it boring, especially when i don't want to make breeding with the males. It's pure waste of time, money and space.
> ...


Haha this is so "I am very smart" to the point that it is making me cringe. Congratulations on taking classes on basic biology, botany, and plant physiology. You paid someone to teach you things that most people can learn on the internet via reading scientific literature. A basic undergrad degree doesn’t make you a genius. It make you an average person with a base level knowledge on the mechanisms that you describe.

Second, not once did anyone openly insult S1 and feminization. It’s clear that genetics aren’t changed with STS reversals, and DNA methylation can be reversed with tissue culture so that isn’t a big deal. Nobody is arguing that fems seeds are bad. They just don’t scale well. It’s a lot of work. Do you get the concept of economy of scale? Breeding regs is easy, low maintenance, delivers beneficial male progeny, and keeps costs down. More strains can be created, tested, and sold for lower costs compared to fems. You are asking Bodhi to basically quintuple his work load so you don’t have to fill as much space when hunting through seeds. As I said, beggars can’t be choosers.

And dude, you are actually using rape as an example of epigenetic changes? Out of all of the possible fucking examples you could use, you chose rape... Yeah why don’t you go grab some Gage gear.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 17, 2020)

raggyb said:


> now I have to goodle something else. dag.


Basically, environmental stressors can trigger gene expression that is passed down to children for multiple generations. This is primarily done with different mechanisms that physically alter the structure of the DNA, and that structure is maintained through replication.

A good non-rape example of this is shorter life expectancies of individuals who’s distant relatives experienced long periods of severe famine.

Clones can get super messed up when passed along repeatedly. All it takes is one grower with a horrible environment and boom! Questionable gene expression for multiple generations of clones and even seeds! Luckily plant life cycles are relatively short so these kinks can be worked out over time. Or one can run a tissue culture on new plant tissue to hopefully create offspring with cleaner DNA.

It’s a super cool area of research and we really don’t know much about it. We know it plays a role in genetic expression, but do not have any idea to what degree or duration.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 17, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Ah thanks, I was gonna guess that but didn’t wanna jinx it ha


Thanks man. Out of this Chem 1 x SSDD pair the other plant, un sexed, so far is much stinkier. Grateful for Jah's blessing if both were female.

I'll put up a pic when sex is confirmed.


----------



## raggyb (Jun 17, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Hah. I'm pretty new to the concept myself. Short story... plants (and humans!) appear to have some degree of a "genetic memory". The genetics are altered somehow by experiences of prior generations... even many many back. Famines, diseases, etc. can have consequences for generations to come. No promises I have this right though.


i wikied and read one page before i burned out. think i saw this on pbs while i was half paying attention. someting about the genes are there but there not all turned on, and some outside trigger determines if they get turned on or not. not really what the wiki said but maybe it's part of it. so you look at a twins and one gets a gene turned on and the other doesnt and they're separated at birth so they live in different environments and then the kids of the one have greater chance of having the that gene turned on too. somethin like that maybe. i wanna turn on that skunky giggle high gene in mi plantsa


----------



## raggyb (Jun 17, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Basically, environmental stressors can trigger gene expression that is passed down to children for multiple generations. This is primarily done with different mechanisms that physically alter the structure of the DNA, and that structure is maintained through replication.
> 
> A good non-rape example of this is shorter life expectancies of individuals who’s distant relatives experienced long periods of severe famine.
> 
> ...


ah see that's where the wiki was confusing me. you're saying the dna is changed, i think after the fact, so it's carried into the progeny. the wiki is like screaming that there is no dna change but i think they are saying not before the fact, that is not before or when the change occurs. or maybe that wiki just sucks.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 18, 2020)

raggyb said:


> ah see that's where the wiki was confusing me. you're saying the dna is changed, i think after the fact, so it's carried into the progeny. the wiki is like screaming that there is no dna change but i think they are saying not before the fact, that is not before or when the change occurs. or maybe that wiki just sucks.


There is no structural DNA change in the helix pattern IIRC. They are little attachments that, as you stated, determine which portions of the DNA switch on and off. These get passed along to offspring, clones, etc.

Weird huh?


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Jun 18, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> All due respect your comments are not of scientific relevance and don’t really speak to what you’re trying to make as a point. Genetics of each individual is exactly what we’re talking about and is exactly the point it is not a mishmash that the plant picks from. I’m also not gonna Savage you and make some shitty comments, we can agree to disagree but what you said is not a “fact.”
> Fems have their place, I never said they didn’t.
> Only issue I really have with all of that is that people, breeders, need to pay attention to selection of individuals that do not distribute intersex traits into the gene pool. Since no study exists that can prove this more than anecdotal it’s just mental masturbation.
> Ultimately I believe your point was made in that last post, you wish Bodhi would make you some fems. That’s great. The rest of your tirade proved nothing, sorry but yelling “fact” doesn’t equat one lol. Anyone that’s wound up with a bunch of hermies in their crop would probably agree with me that a little more stability in the generalized gene pool would be appreciated. Was my only real point, and that just because people here have a general philosophy doesn’t make it wrong, the point of that would be make them yourself!
> @Diesel0889 I am sorry if I came off like dick head, I’m working on my anger. I would like to see some science on this topic eventually, personally. Finally I’m very happy Bodhi has a focus of his breeding projects right where it is, I love this thread and I love all of you. Keep growing history my growmies! Keep spreading the love and making the world better one seed at a time!


You should stop contradict yourself, it's becoming annoying : "Don't get us back to school" Then "Use your science to contredict me" and then "what you said is not scientific". So what do you want, that i write a book to explain to you everything ? Sorry i won't take the time to do it and i already say i won't, just open a book of mendel if you want to learn about genetic. That being said, i don't see what i said was wrong. If you take a hermy to make fem seeds, it is a genetic factor because the hermy express this trait "naturally", which mean this is a trait of his genotype. If you take a STS to reverse a plant that is stable, it's a manipulation, it has nothing to do with genetics. And that is all the point of sts, once the fecundation was done the fem plant have virtually nothing wrong. The only thing is about the epigenetic, again i won't repeat myself, try to understand what i said instead of block yourself in blind opposition. I will quote myself : "Fact is people see genetic like something that rule everything"... and yes, gene expressions are as (or more) important than the gene them-self, if you don't want to understand it, i don't know, never talk of science again.
Also epigenetic is a new discipline and we only start to understand how important it is, that is why i take glove and said we don't know.



AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Haha this is so "I am very smart" to the point that it is making me cringe. Congratulations on taking classes on basic biology, botany, and plant physiology. You paid someone to teach you things that most people can learn on the internet via reading scientific literature. A basic undergrad degree doesn’t make you a genius. It make you an average person with a base level knowledge on the mechanisms that you describe.
> 
> Second, not once did anyone openly insult S1 and feminization. It’s clear that genetics aren’t changed with STS reversals, and DNA methylation can be reversed with tissue culture so that isn’t a big deal. Nobody is arguing that fems seeds are bad. They just don’t scale well. It’s a lot of work. Do you get the concept of economy of scale? Breeding regs is easy, low maintenance, delivers beneficial male progeny, and keeps costs down. More strains can be created, tested, and sold for lower costs compared to fems. You are asking Bodhi to basically quintuple his work load so you don’t have to fill as much space when hunting through seeds. As I said, beggars can’t be choosers.
> 
> And dude, you are actually using rape as an example of epigenetic changes? Out of all of the possible fucking examples you could use, you chose rape... Yeah why don’t you go grab some Gage gear.


Your first point : ya i never said i am a genius, it's not because i understand how it works that it makes me a genius. Simply tell fact and everyone think that you are dickhead, simply because as you understand that better better than most of them and people don't like smart ass. Just look some zetetic video on the internet...

Not here (pretty obvious) and now maybe, but frankly if you don't see people complain everywhere about fem giving them herma, i think we don't live on the same planet. And just see the shield i raise by saying "if bodhi would make fem one day it would be great". Also all you said is STS is hard work... Sorry but no i don't agree, it's easy to make liter of STS to reverse thousand of plant, and i don't see how it is harder than regular pollination. It could be a little longer maybe, but harder i don't think so.

About breeding, just think for a second of S1. You have a cut of i don't know what elite plant. You have good chance this cut is heterozygous, and you want something stable for breeding but of the same elite pheno. So let's keep it the more simple you can with one gene. The cut is Aa and A is dominant. You make S1 of it so you will mathematically get AA Aa and aa. So in fact S1 will act like a F2, it will reveal the recessive pheno but with less diversity as you have no father to add it's own diversity. Your aa is easy to spot of course, but your AA and Aa are A phenotype. So you need to reverse again all the A pheno, your line that is "stable" will throw only A dominant pheno when the other will keep throwing recessive, so now you know what plant is AA and you know this plant is stable for breeding. Of course plant have not one single gene, they have is ten (even hundred for some) of thousand and you'll probably need more generation to get the trait you want stable.
If you do this kind of thing with the regular line first you will need a good male, that will add it's own diversity to the original F1. Then you can do a backcross to get dominance of the female in the line (and it's only here when backcross is useful i think), then go the regular F2 F3 F4... Problem is, at every step you need to choose multiple male and female at every generation, to do it right you will do multiple line that you need to test every time. Female are easier to spot but again you know only the phenotype and not the genotype, male are even harder because you cannot smoke them. At end this is so complicated that not much breeder take the time of doing it properly. Or some do BS breeding like tony torture been with it's gorilla glue, i think he is at bx6 or something. Well, he can go to BX100, at end it's bx will always be no more than a S1 genetically speaking but in regular. Years of work to have something you could have done in 3 month. Just saying.

And i use this example because not long ago i read an article that speak of that. After i don't know, maybe you are too sensible to talk ?


----------



## fieldhand (Jun 18, 2020)

Pretty long time ago tested more cowbell, 88cherries, old mother Ghana ahd another G13HP cross, tested with hard stress and no issues with herms and were all excellent end product. Same with grows of the 88g13hp Crosses post drop, all have been good


----------



## hillbill (Jun 18, 2020)

“Phenotypes” rely on our limited individual perception of observable traits. May not correlate with more meaningful genetic traits.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Jun 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> “Phenotypes” rely on our limited individual perception of observable traits. May not correlate with more meaningful genetic traits.


Yes we cannot know the genotype unless we go to a lab, or we can use deduction with the next generation. Genetic could go become very complicated quickly but it is base on specific law.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 18, 2020)

Testers of 2 Space Cake phenos, still have one yet to be cut.


----------



## Clarky16 (Jun 18, 2020)

Anyone grow out the nl2 x hp yet?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 18, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> Anyone grow out the nl2 x hp yet?


@reallybigjesusfreak tested these. They look pretty good


----------



## Palomar (Jun 18, 2020)

First Bohdi grow here. These are 2 Pinball Wizards and a group pic. Finishing up 3 in the flower room and will start a bunch of these. Looking forward to getting some Bohdi on. Might throw some pollen from a couple nice males that are avail too. 

Using a 600 HPS and considering a quantum or similar upgrade. What’s everyone using for your tent grows?




respect,
pal


----------



## Psyphish (Jun 19, 2020)

R.F. said:


> Cookie crosses herm when people use the forum cut, which herms


None of the Forum crosses I've tried hermed.


----------



## chiefer888 (Jun 19, 2020)

Endor Score (a11g x Wookie) day 23


----------



## TtZoo (Jun 19, 2020)

Psyphish said:


> None of the Forum crosses I've tried hermed.


More Cowbell...... Forum cut x 88G13HP.....

End of week 4.... No herms here....


----------



## TtZoo (Jun 19, 2020)

Has anyone grown out Hashplant D?

I can find one solitary picture from Great Lakes and that is it. 

If anyone has, how did it compare to other 88g13hp crosses from Bodhi? 

I'm growing More Cowbell as per the post above and have some Hashplant D on order, just wondered if I'm going to get basically the same plant?


----------



## lukio (Jun 19, 2020)

TtZoo said:


> More Cowbell...... Forum cut x 88G13HP.....
> 
> End of week 4.... No herms here....


nice! i might have this wrong but isnt more cowbell the ogkb remix? was just talking about this on another thread! i might have it mixed up


----------



## TtZoo (Jun 19, 2020)

lukio said:


> nice! i might have this wrong but isnt more cowbell the ogkb remix? was just talking about this on another thread! i might have it mixed up


Thanks! 

There's two, the standard More Cowbell which is Forum GSC and the 88G13HP (the one I'm growing) then there's the remix which I think is the OGKB x with the 88g13hp.


----------



## lukio (Jun 19, 2020)

TtZoo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> There's two, the standard More Cowbell which is Forum GSC and the 88G13HP (the one I'm growing) then there's the remix which I think is the OGKB x with the 88g13hp.


oh so the original was also called More Cowbell? not just Cowbell? thank man


----------



## TtZoo (Jun 19, 2020)

lukio said:


> oh so the original was also called More Cowbell? not just Cowbell? thank man


Yup, that's it. Named after the SNL comedy sketch.


----------



## lukio (Jun 19, 2020)

TtZoo said:


> Yup, that's it. Named after the SNL comedy sketch.


thanks mate!


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 19, 2020)

TtZoo said:


> Yup, that's it. Named after the SNL comedy sketch.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 19, 2020)

TtZoo said:


> Has anyone grown out Hashplant D?
> 
> I can find one solitary picture from Great Lakes and that is it.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised more people don't try that one. That should be STRONG and DANK given the two parents... potentially one of the strongest and/or dankest picks in the Bodhi catalog. Chem D is known to throw a lot of the really foul flavors and is as powerful as most anything out there by most accounts. I'd think Chem Kesey and Hashplant 4 would be quite similar to the Hashplant D, since they're from sisters with the same male. Results with those might give you a rough idea about the Hashplant D. Hashplant 1 sounds like an interesting one too... another sister (Chemdog 1), but the oddball one that brings a lot more sativa into the picture. It kinda sounds to me that the Chemdog D might be the most indica leaning of the Chemdog sisters though. It would be fun to see someone grow several of those side by side.


----------



## TtZoo (Jun 19, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'm surprised more people don't try that one. That should be STRONG and DANK given the two parents... potentially one of the strongest and/or dankest picks in the Bodhi catalog. Chem D is known to throw a lot of the really foul flavors and is as powerful as most anything out there by most accounts. I'd think Chem Kesey and Hashplant 4 would be quite similar to the Hashplant D, since they're from sisters with the same male. Results with those might give you a rough idea about the Hashplant D too. Hashplant 1 sounds like an interesting one too... another sister (Chemdog 1), but the oddball one that brings a lot more sativa into the picture. It kinda sounds to me that the Chemdog D might be the most indica leaning of the Chemdog sisters though. It would be fun to see someone grow several of those side by side.


Thanks man for the info and I agree, it's odd there's no grow outs. Perhaps they were all bought by growers that don't post online. 

I picked up a pack that slipped through the net (if they arrive) where most places were sold out. So someone's got them! 

Thanks for the tip re chem kasey and hp4, I'll look those up.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 19, 2020)

TtZoo said:


> Thanks man for the info and I agree, it's odd there's no grow outs. Perhaps they were all bought by growers that don't post online.
> 
> I picked up a pack that slipped through the net (if they arrive) where most places were sold out. So someone's got them!
> 
> Thanks for the tip re chem kasey and hp4, I'll look those up.


Maybe it's just that it isn't the most exotic cross. So many breeders work with Chem D (and Tresdawg) now. I suppose the smoke might be like the finest, richest chocolate ice cream in the world... nothing new to people but the perfect version is absolutely delicious nonetheless and hard to top. This is the very special chocolate ice cream from the world-renowned Bodhi Creamery. 
[Just an analogy... I have no reason to think HP D would have chocolate ice cream flavors...although it could...you never know]


----------



## TtZoo (Jun 19, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Maybe it's just that it isn't the most exotic cross. So many breeders work with Chem D (and Tresdawg) now. I suppose the smoke might be like the finest, richest chocolate ice cream in the world... nothing new to people but the perfect version is absolutely delicious nonetheless and hard to top. [Just an analogy... I have no reason to think HP D would have chocolate flavors...although it could...you never know]


That might well explain it, nice analogy. I'm just glad I found a pack. I'm just a newb at growing (the More Cowbell is my second grow) so never grown any Chem lines. I'm looking for that old school 80s/90s vibe and I did hear the Hashplant D is that (the only post on here that mentions it!).


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 19, 2020)

TtZoo said:


> I'm looking for that old school 80s/90s vibe and I did hear the Hashplant D is that (the only post on here that mentions it!).


Sounds like an excellent pick to me!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 19, 2020)

“So many strains, so little time”


----------



## hillbill (Jun 19, 2020)

Wolfpack stinks like hashish and curry? Definitely Skunk at first when opening Smidget(Tupperware). Strong enough to make a face rush and blending of sounds for a few seconds. Damn good freebie! 

My 4 Old Soul putting on definite noticeable buds size each day. At least slight fade on all on day 55. Wep got high power cedar and pine smells and sticky, extremely sticky.

My stickies and stinkies have exploded since adding a 250 CMH to 400 watts of Board and COBs. Whole tent using more water. Plants all in prayer.


----------



## TtZoo (Jun 19, 2020)

In other news my veg tent (2ftx2ft, same as the flower tent containing the More Cowbell) a different pheno from the same pack and very different she is too. I say 'she' after about 7 weeks of sloooow veg she hasn't shown sex (topped once and low light to slow growth).

I'm 90% sure she's female but what a different pheno! (second grow, still fascinating to me!)

Someone here reckoned it might be an OGKB pheno, which would be ironic considering the pack is not the remix!

It's still got another 5 or so weeks to veg before the flower tent is free, so it's going to get big I think! 

Pics are top shot of More Cowbell in the flower tent and the odd More Cowbell pheno in veg.


----------



## unomas (Jun 19, 2020)

TtZoo said:


> In other news my veg tent (2ftx2ft, same as the flower tent containing the More Cowbell) a different pheno from the same pack and very different she is too. I say 'she' after about 7 weeks of sloooow veg she hasn't shown sex (topped once and low light to slow growth).
> 
> I'm 90% sure she's female but what a different pheno! (second grow, still fascinating to me!)
> 
> ...


What size pots do you use? 5 gallon for flowering?


----------



## TtZoo (Jun 19, 2020)

unomas said:


> What size pots do you use? 5 gallon for flowering?


I'd love to use 5 gallon pots, but being an old Brit and a stealthy loft grow means I can only use a small tent, so both these pots are 7.5litres which are 1.98 US gallons.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 19, 2020)

I also use small pots 5qt of mix net. LST small plants for variety, plants are most all bud by harvest.


----------



## bbxww (Jun 19, 2020)

YardG said:


> Another opinion, I'd like to see the DLA5 x BSHW.
> [/QUOTE I would two before I pop them.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 19, 2020)

Psyphish said:


> None of the Forum crosses I've tried hermed.


Dude I had a massive light leak in a new room that hit 4 granola funks and did not have one herm. I don’t know how people manage to spot herms/balls on all of their plants. My thought is that most of these “early flower herms” people are picking off are actually premature swelling calyxes or something.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 19, 2020)

Yeah I thought it funny how forum doesn't herm but so many other peoples cookies and supposed og herm routinely.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 19, 2020)

2 out of my 3 Space Cake had a week 8-9 nanner , the same two I just posted a pic of. Not something I would really call a 'herm'


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Jun 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Wolfpack stinks like hashish and curry? Definitely Skunk at first when opening Smidget(Tupperware). Strong enough to make a face rush and blending of sounds for a few seconds. Damn good freebie!
> 
> My 4 Old Soul putting on definite noticeable buds size each day. At least slight fade on all on day 55. Wep got high power cedar and pine smells and sticky, extremely sticky.
> 
> My stickies and stinkies have exploded since adding a 250 CMH to 400 watts of Board and COBs. Whole tent using more water. Plants all in prayer.


Which cmh light did you go with?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 19, 2020)

It’s old, a Philips 250 watt cmh 4000k, runs on magnetic hps ballast but brings some IR and UV. Still have 4 new and 2 near new bulbs, lowers overall efficiency but I am having fun.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> It’s old, a Philips 250 watt cmh 4000k, runs on magnetic hps ballast but brings some IR and UV. Still have 4 new and 2 near new bulbs


What ballast please?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 19, 2020)

TtZoo said:


> That might well explain it, nice analogy. I'm just glad I found a pack. I'm just a newb at growing (the More Cowbell is my second grow) so never grown any Chem lines. I'm looking for that old school 80s/90s vibe and I did hear the Hashplant D is that (the only post on here that mentions it!).


For anyone interested, @Schwaggy P has an excellent thread and focuses a lot on the chems. The very first page has some great comparison pictures of Chem 91 Skunk Va, Chem D, and Chem 91 JB. He's also bred with Chem Kesey and has some talk about that too.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/schwaggy-ps-random-stuff.981386/


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 19, 2020)

It has been about two weeks since my last FYI. Interesting time for outdoors here. 90's - 40's. 70 MPH winds. torrential downpours. And a crazy 97% sun this month. It has lead to heat stress, scale mites and a hopper issue. 

Everything is back on track and healthy after some TLC and a couple days in the shade. Out of 11 plants I have 7 females, 3 yet to show and one male. Lucky charms, Snow Temple and Dragonfruit. I'll be planting organicall in the next few days when temps come back into the 80's.


----------



## Psyphish (Jun 20, 2020)

hillbill said:


> It’s old, a Philips 250 watt cmh 4000k, runs on magnetic hps ballast but brings some IR and UV. Still have 4 new and 2 near new bulbs, lowers overall efficiency but I am having fun.


I love those Philips Retro White bulbs. I used to run the 400w versions and they grew the best weed ever. The modern 315w CMHs are also pretty good.


----------



## TtZoo (Jun 20, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I also use small pots 5qt of mix net. LST small plants for variety, plants are most all bud by harvest.


It's a good point. Due to the size of the tent I've had no choice but to LST to control growth and get into quite heavy defoliation. The result seems to be the plant can handle it and it looks like it will be mainly bud come harvest. First time doing it but I'm liking the idea of one big plant in the 2ft x 2ft


----------



## TtZoo (Jun 20, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> For anyone interested, @Schwaggy P has an excellent thread and focuses a lot on the chems. The very first page has some great comparison pictures of Chem 91 Skunk Va, Chem D, and Chem 91 JB. He's also bred with Chem Kesey and has some talk about that too.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/schwaggy-ps-random-stuff.981386/


This is superb Nutbag, thank you. Apart from vaping some 'Stardawg' (star dog?) obtained from a street vendor which was really good, I know little about the Chem line. This is great info pre me getting the HPD seeds,


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 20, 2020)

TtZoo said:


> This is superb Nutbag, thank you.


It IS isn't it! I absolutely love the way he presents his whole strategy of breeding and the process of observation with the traits and nuances of breeding plants. It's all done like a research scientist...great stuff! I should add he's grown a lot of different Bodhi strains and has pictures and comments on several beyond the chem stuff. It would be absolutely awesome if Bodhi had the time to do a similar thread, but Schwaggy gives you a great education on how to look at what Bodhi and other breeders are doing.


----------



## TtZoo (Jun 20, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> It IS isn't it! I absolutely love the way he presents his whole strategy of breeding and the process of observation with the traits and nuances of breeding plants. It's all done like a research scientist...great stuff! I should add he's grown a lot of different Bodhi strains and has pictures and comments on several beyond the chem stuff. It would be absolutely awesome if Bodhi had the time to do a similar thread, but Schwaggy gives you a great education on how to look at what Bodhi and other breeders are doing.


Indeed. Really helpful. My pack of Hashplant D arrived today, very pleased. I need to finish the More Cowbell and get them going and I still have a couple of More Cowbell seeds left. Once the two MC plants are flowered out and I have some personal stock for the wife and I, I'm getting the Hashplant D going and for once will collect some pollen to keep the line going which will new and exciting! Kid in sweetshop stuff!! 

Thanks for your posts and observations Nutbag, really appreciate it from a new growers perspective.


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 20, 2020)

Love this community

Thanks @reallybigjesusfreak


----------



## romanoweed3 (Jun 20, 2020)

where to get that Nierika Stuff, i need help. Want a bodhis Vietnamese


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 20, 2020)

I appear to be a couple decades behind the latest and greatest. But after chopping a Dragonfruit male and inspecting what was left of my 3 gallon 2 month and 2 day root systems structure, after soil reclaimation. They are stong growers on both ends.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 20, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Love this community
> View attachment 4601044
> Thanks @reallybigjesusfreak




A moment of silence for rbjf, pretty sure he was permabanned for being a good person.


----------



## bythekasiz (Jun 20, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4601425
> 
> A moment of silence for rbjf, pretty sure he was permabanned for being a _*good person*_.


True story, I appreciate the generosity and the info he shares. I hope to return the favor. I popped 4 of each of those looking for some new flavors. Good luck!


----------



## Qube (Jun 20, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4601425
> 
> A moment of silence for rbjf, pretty sure he was permabanned for being a good person.


I also got packs from him last week. Black Lime Fantasy and Blacklight Bubba. Going to pop some of them this weekend to hopefully finish outside this year.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jun 20, 2020)

Qube said:


> I also got packs from him last week. Black Lime Fantasy and Blacklight Bubba. Going to pop some of them this weekend to hopefully finish outside this year.


I too got some last week from him. Dark chocolate its called can't wait to pop them. Thanks again my friend


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jun 20, 2020)

dankydonky said:


> are now available at attitude! XD


Can you recommend a reputable seller that sells fewer seed counts? I can only grow 2-4 plants at a time. And many places only sell 10 seed minimum.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 21, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> Can you recommend a reputable seller that sells fewer seed counts? I can only grow 2-4 plants at a time. And many places only sell 10 seed minimum.


Midweeksong and Seedsman sells singles.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 21, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4601425
> 
> A moment of silence for rbjf, pretty sure he was permabanned for being a good person.


Don’t go and fall on a sword or anything! Remember, there are rules about sharing, sales, and promotion around here. Being generous isn’t a way around the rule. 
Think of it this way, if riu were found to be harboring illegal transactions what do you think would happen to the site we love? They need to keep everything on the table, so les be fair here he didn’t get the banhammer for being a nice guy, it was too public.

i will miss him, make no mistake, he was my friend.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 21, 2020)

Those of you that have ran crosses with the Wookie 15 male, how have you found it to affect the females? What about structure? I've ran some Snow Lotus and G13HP crosses but no Wookie yet. Got a pack of Sakura on the way though.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 21, 2020)

Wookie 15 brings potency and stink and taste


----------



## YardG (Jun 21, 2020)

Regardless of why (rules seemed abundantly clear to me) it has gotten awful quiet in here since the Banhammer was unleashed. Could also be summer and people getting out more, but they seem connected.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 21, 2020)

To be sure, the banhammer has slowed my activity here. I still think the "abundantly clear rules" are quite silly regarding gifts/trades. Sunni claimed it was for legal reasons, yet nothing we talk/conspire about cannabis related, is "legal" here. Seems a bit picky about what laws we can break here.
Either way, RBJF's words and work, are very missed.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 21, 2020)

Also, I've yet to score any Wookie crosses and I'm tired of feeling alone. 
Any suggestions on the most sativa leaning Wookie cross would be much appreciated. 
Stay safe and healthy, grow happy, and watch out for the "Sunni's" of the world.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 21, 2020)

In defense of RIU, most of us have no idea what is going on behind the scenes. We don't know the legal issues they've had to confront. We don't know if they've received cease and desist orders about things. We don't know what their lawyers have told them. Do they already have two strikes and they're out if they get a third? And then there's the business model... sometimes if you let people slide on rules, the whole thing breaks down. Problems financing the site will shut it down too. I don't know, there are people who blast GLG for not taking cards without knowing what he knows. I put this in the same category. I'll give RIU a pass, personally. Still, it's a bummer to lose RBJF and any others who split or got the ban too. He contributed a lot. 

I figure after winter and then the pandemic lockdowns, a lot of people are just burned out on being online. That, and summer, and getting busy with outdoor grows... a slowdown on here was inevitable. Many will be back come fall, I bet.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 21, 2020)

My opinion would be the detriment to advertisers if we were allowed to openly share. No revenue. No forum. Legal ramifications are a headache I do not wish to contemplate. Either way I agree with RUI. For better or worse, I have a forum that provides endless opportunities, both good and bad, for me to explore at no financial cost to me. And SHHHH. I have met locals here and we now interact outside the forum. Win win. So please leave the "meanies" ,LOL, alone and enjoy the experience we are allowed to participate in.Peace and bigger yields to all.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 21, 2020)

Can I be so blunt as to say that if say your sending a cut/seeds and share evidence of that activity, your probably in violation of the rules for a very obvious legal reason!
If you advertise you sign affidavit that you abide by the laws of your origin.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 21, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Can I be so blunt as to say that if say your sending a cut/seeds and share evidence of that activity, your probably in violation of the rules for a very obvious legal reason!
> If you advertise you sign affidavit that you abide by the laws of your origin.


Only if you are passing that "blunt". Can we all play nice and not mess it up for all? 

I would like to know what my Bodhi's are potentially going to yield for flavor and potency. I'm a newbe to them.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 21, 2020)

Lemon Hashplant V2. They've been in the ground since mid-May.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm still enjoying this place, complaints aside. 
Bodhi related return, my Goldstar Lotus supply is nearing it's end. I did stick back a small jar for this winter to see what longer term storage will do for flavor and effect.
My Lemon Lotus outdoor, I've no idea how it's doing. I'll find out when I go back there this fall. I did a few "set 'em and forget 'em" plants to see how they'd do, and maybe get some f2's from natural settings.
I'm not starting any new indoor stuff for a bit, as I need to rewire my home as soon as a few Bad Dawg plants(pollenated by a Bodhi Jungle Spice)are done indoor.
I hope y'all are well, and happy growing!


----------



## Boosky (Jun 21, 2020)

Psyphish said:


> None of the Forum crosses I've tried hermed.


I've only had one I believe, out of several.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 21, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Also, I've yet to score any Wookie crosses and I'm tired of feeling alone.
> Any suggestions on the most sativa leaning Wookie cross would be much appreciated.
> Stay safe and healthy, grow happy, and watch out for the "Sunni's" of the world.


I was torn between the Air Guitar and Sakura. Went with Sakura because after all the OG structured plants I've ran, I'd really like something easy to grow. Air Guitar seems like a good high-yielding Sativa cross though.


----------



## Boosky (Jun 21, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> 2 out of my 3 Space Cake had a week 8-9 nanner , the same two I just posted a pic of. Not something I would really call a 'herm'


I also believe a nanner is not a herm.


----------



## Boosky (Jun 21, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> I was torn between the Air Guitar and Sakura. Went with Sakura because after all the OG structured plants I've ran, I'd really like something easy to grow. Air Guitar seems like a good high-yielding Sativa cross though.


I'm going to pick up Air Guitar if these Mountain Temple turn out special.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 21, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Those of you that have ran crosses with the Wookie 15 male, how have you found it to affect the females? What about structure? I've ran some Snow Lotus and G13HP crosses but no Wookie yet. Got a pack of Sakura on the way though.


I think that GreenDot has the best description of Wookie. However, I don't think that this is the exact #15 male you are talking about but it is a female from the same lineage. https://www.greendotlabs.com/strains/wookie/ I think that wookie crosses are some of the best that Bodhi has to offer!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 21, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> To be sure, the banhammer has slowed my activity here. I still think the "abundantly clear rules" are quite silly regarding gifts/trades. Sunni claimed it was for legal reasons, yet nothing we talk/conspire about cannabis related, is "legal" here. Seems a bit picky about what laws we can break here.
> Either way, RBJF's words and work, are very missed.


It's not against the rules for 2 adults to exchange phone #'s. You just gotta keep the site to where they are not harboring illegal activity, like trades and sales. However, if you keep it off of the site and use your phone, the site is not liable anymore. The admins only want to keep the law off of their own back, not ruin our fun.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 21, 2020)

I think it’s probably worth saying that aside from that, sunni is my friend, among many others here. She didn’t even used to be a mod here, just another growmie and it legitimately hurts my heart to see people diss on her as she gave up what she loved to help. Apparently y’all don’t know, she’s cool as fuck


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Jun 21, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm still enjoying this place, complaints aside.
> Bodhi related return, my Goldstar Lotus supply is nearing it's end. I did stick back a small jar for this winter to see what longer term storage will do for flavor and effect.
> My Lemon Lotus outdoor, I've no idea how it's doing. I'll find out when I go back there this fall. I did a few "set 'em and forget 'em" plants to see how they'd do, and maybe get some f2's from natural settings.
> I'm not starting any new indoor stuff for a bit, as I need to rewire my home as soon as a few Bad Dawg plants(pollenated by a Bodhi Jungle Spice)are done indoor.
> I hope y'all are well, and happy growing!


Trust me, stake up your set and forget plants in the beginning of July for decent results. I used to find all my plants laying on the ground rotting until I started doing this.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 21, 2020)

@colocowboy , I'm sorry you're hurt. My intent isn't to diss her, or hurt you or others. It just legitimately hurts my heart to see another person punished for anything related to this great plant we all love...let alone for sharing as Jesus(and RBJF) would approve.

Edit: I hadn't wanted to talk about it, but when someone RIP'd RBJF it brought it all back.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 21, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> Trust me, stake up your set and forget plants in the beginning of July for decent results. I used to find all my plants laying on the ground rotting until I started doing this.


As I have no intention of visiting my guerilla grow before harvest, I planted them with some thorny briar bushes. Those offer support, and many defenses. It is however a bitch going in and out on my belly to plant and retrieve.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 22, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Don’t go and fall on a sword or anything! Remember, there are rules about sharing, sales, and promotion around here. Being generous isn’t a way around the rule.
> Think of it this way, if riu were found to be harboring illegal transactions what do you think would happen to the site we love? They need to keep everything on the table, so les be fair here he didn’t get the banhammer for being a nice guy, it was too public.
> 
> i will miss him, make no mistake, he was my friend.


We openly discuss the trading and cultivation of a federally illegal drug and direct individuals to websites to purchase seeds of said illegal plants. In a legal battle RIU would lose. If anything was going to happen, it would have happened years ago. Nobody cares about cannabis anymore. The feds are busier trying to trace heroin and crack supplies that are running rampant through poor communities all through the country.

I get it. Rules are rules. But let’s get with the times, shall we?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 22, 2020)

On another note, the terpenado that smelled like bleach completely lost that terp signature. Now when I open the jar it makes the room smell like a tire shop. Unreal. I


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 22, 2020)

That terpenado keeps getting reviews that slap! I really dig the stuff that has strong rubber and cabbage smells! @AdvancedBuffalo, I’m riveted!


----------



## MetalToots (Jun 22, 2020)

Sorcerer's apprentice @40 days


----------



## jp68 (Jun 22, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Don’t go and fall on a sword or anything! Remember, there are rules about sharing, sales, and promotion around here. Being generous isn’t a way around the rule.
> Think of it this way, if riu were found to be harboring illegal transactions what do you think would happen to the site we love? They need to keep everything on the table, so les be fair here he didn’t get the banhammer for being a nice guy, it was too public.
> 
> i will miss him, make no mistake, he was my friend.


Im not in a legal state so i understand why its an issue.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 22, 2020)

Outdoor run this year


----------



## Boosky (Jun 22, 2020)

MetalToots said:


> Sorcerer's apprentice @40 days
> View attachment 4602608View attachment 4602609View attachment 4602610


40 days? What are you feeding those beasts? Looking good!


----------



## MetalToots (Jun 22, 2020)

Boosky said:


> 40 days? What are you feeding those beasts? Looking good!


Hi thanks!
I’m growing organic, recycling my soil. 

Just to be clear i count the days since the beginning of flowering not since flip.
Although in this case the dates are really close as i’ve vegged them under 14/10 the last 2 weeks.

All plants didnt show their sex early thats why i pushed them with this light schedule.
After flip They took only 3 or 4 days to show the first flowers. I was a bit surprised they didnt stretch further


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I think it’s probably worth saying that aside from that, sunni is my friend, among many others here. She didn’t even used to be a mod here, just another growmie and it legitimately hurts my heart to see people diss on her as she gave up what she loved to help. Apparently y’all don’t know, she’s cool as fuck


thats very kinda of you thank you

just to be clear RBF, didnt want to abide by the rules so he was placed on slow down mode as a warning since he knew he couldnt trade here than he still didnt care so he was banned from the thread.
his account is still here and he will be automatically removed from slow down mode in 30 days from when it happened.
hopefully than he got the message if he didnt than he goes permanently. Sometimes people dont ever wanna play by the rules and they get removed, and thats a choice they make that sucks but it isnt my fault and someones great contributions dont make them safe from rules in my eyes or my moderation

I see alot of time people say i pick and chose what to mod, i dont, however I dont see everything and just because someone slipped by my radar doesnt mean its allowed or i allowed it it just means im 1 person running everything.

the thing is I agree with all of you and i wish we could just get with the times too , but we cant and it sucks and our lawyers have advised us not to open the flood gates yet.

but lets put aside the legal issue of it there is another side of it.

people get really paranoid when they hand out their addresses here and their phone numbers or private emails, i mean REALLY paranoid, than they want their entire accounts wiped and entire conversation/ PM swipes, and I have to go in every time and fix it and remove peoples phone numbers, addresses etc in their private messages when they were doing trades.
I have to calm a person down off a ledge, and I cant to tell them I can edit posts and delete some posts but i cant wipe entire accounts here,

I have to do damage reconn with someone trying to help them make sure they feel safe because they become extremely worried about what they did

let me say this isnt something that happens once in a while this is a weekly occurrence here.

ontop of that all, you dont know who you are dealing with, and you may think you know but you dont. And when bad trades go bad here they go bad.
and they get threatening. and i have to do the work to fix it.
I mean they get REALLY scary because alot of people on here maybe great people but some arent, 

and its additionally alot of extra work to try to keep people safe, 

so its not about advertising revenue, it is legal, but its also about your personal safety.

I hope everyone can understand this, and I hate doing this because it is horrible that our society deems a plant to be such a bad thing so i do hope for a future where its legal everywhere where we can run the site and host things like this.


----------



## bythekasiz (Jun 22, 2020)

Yea we get it and we gotta do what’s right for each of us. Bodhi himself wouldn’t have some gems if he didn’t trade from the early forum days. This wouldn’t be anything without all the great people here. It almost feels like shopping seeds from across seas on here sometimes. I noticed I had posts deleted for just saying he had a nice thread and I signed up recently. It seems spiteful when there are whole threads here called chuckers .... and many there are sharing work(the way it should be) 
I don’t have a problem with anyone here and enjoy the vibe, I’d prefer we get on with the Bodhi show!
Just be careful and discreetful and everyone should be happy!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jun 22, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Yea we get it and we gotta do what’s right for each of us. Bodhi himself wouldn’t have some gems if he didn’t trade from the early forum days. This wouldn’t be anything without all the great people here. It almost feels like shopping seeds from across seas on here sometimes. I noticed I had posts deleted for just saying he had a nice thread and I signed up recently. It seems spiteful when there are whole threads here called chuckers .... and many there are sharing work(the way it should be)
> I don’t have a problem with anyone here and enjoy the vibe, I’d prefer we get on with the Bodhi show!
> Just be careful and discreetful and everyone should be happy!


I guess I look at it from a slightly different perspective... I'm 50 and have been growing illegally in the swamps until it became legal in my state in 2017... so whatever I can do to spread the love to others in "legal" states thats where my heart is. If you are in an illegal state and still want me to ship you exotic birdseed... I will but if shit goes wrong its on you, not me. I always try to give more than I take and will always remember my trips to Amsterdam when I was 18 years old and all the shit that went down. It was a blast and I wouldnt change a thing. Marc Emery is somebody I think about a LOT and what that man did and went through... god bless his soul we all should be so lucky to have his inner drive and blatant disregard for the bullshit politics that plague the plant we all love. Fuck, I could go on and on but I'm pretty baked and think I should chill. I am spreading the love... one pack at a time. I would not want to be an admin here on this forum, my hat is off to the admins... good night!


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Yea we get it and we gotta do what’s right for each of us. Bodhi himself wouldn’t have some gems if he didn’t trade from the early forum days. This wouldn’t be anything without all the great people here. It almost feels like shopping seeds from across seas on here sometimes. I noticed I had posts deleted for just saying he had a nice thread and I signed up recently. It seems spiteful when there are whole threads here called chuckers .... and many there are sharing work(the way it should be)
> I don’t have a problem with anyone here and enjoy the vibe, I’d prefer we get on with the Bodhi show!
> Just be careful and discreetful and everyone should be happy!


You have 66 messages and not a single deleted post so I don’t know where you got that from

chuckers is moderated the same as bodhi again sometimes we don’t see it

i feel it’s a bit unfair people can go on for 4 pages about me and when I respond respectfully to state my case just to give transparency you basically tell me to shut up

Let’s get back to show as you say


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 22, 2020)

Bless everyone here. Smoke 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## bythekasiz (Jun 22, 2020)

sunni said:


> You have 66 messages and not a single deleted post so I don’t know where you got that from
> 
> chuckers is almost moderated the same as bodhi again sometimes we don’t see it
> 
> ...


I really wasn’t trying to come off that way. When I said “we” I meant you too. We understand you have to enforce the rules of the site and do what’s right for you. I do have a message or two missing.
I just wanted the thread to be back on Bodhi track and was not trying to blow you off. Any other messages I will just pm you,...or mail you. Can you pm your address? Ha j/k 

I noticed you took the almost out, it’s cool


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> I really wasn’t trying to come off that way. When I said “we” I meant you too. We understand you have to enforce the rules of the site and do what’s right for you. I do have a message or two missing.
> I just wanted the thread to be back on Bodhi track and was not trying to blow you off. Any other messages I will just pm you,...or mail you. Can you pm your address? Ha j/k
> 
> I noticed you took the almost out, it’s cool


That was a total miss click from predictive text 
And a terrible one at thag so yes I removed it


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 22, 2020)

sunni said:


> thats very kinda of you thank you
> 
> just to be clear RBF, didnt want to abide by the rules so he was placed on slow down mode as a warning since he knew he couldnt trade here than he still didnt care so he was banned from the thread.
> his account is still here and he will be automatically removed from slow down mode in 30 days from when it happened.
> ...


Federal legalization can’t come soon enough. Understood, hopefully he can come back and stay for the long haul.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 22, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Federal legalization can’t come soon enough. Understood, hopefully he can come back and stay for the long haul.


I agree. No bad rules/laws change if everyone follows them. Power to the brave patriots.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 23, 2020)

My first forum account was created in 2003 (and deleted quickly out of paranoia). Did the same thing again in 2006 and it wasn't until 2009 that I became an active member of the online community and even then, I'd only post the minimal amount to be able to private message others. In 2011, I started posting more in "mainstream" forums and recreated a RIU account (being this one I use today) as well as a few others.

Even when I started posting in online forums, I'd use a different handle for each place and even then, have always been scared to post pictures. Through the years, we've seen other forums shut down and databases seized so it's understandable that rules are enforced but it's not to offend anyone; they're truly trying to protect us. My rambling point is that times have changed but the staff are good hearted people and rules have to be enforced whether legal or out of respect for advertisers.

I think there's also a forgotten etiquette where old schoolers didn't use to mention outside breeders in breeder-specific threads. People didn't give away stuff they'd been given to TEST and sure didn't "breed" with it. I can't start to explain how many of us have discretely traded gear over the years and/or how many packs I've given out *privately*. My first trade with @Useful Seeds included some 150 - 250 PACKS of beans (all arranged privately and we actually met on another forum) ... *we didn't break a single rule to set things up.* Through these forums, I've become friends with Karma, Bodhi, JJ, Useful, etc, etc...... Majority of the people I've met in these forums, I've traveled to spend time with and/or met up for weeks at a time/stayed together. No way can I disrespect the staff or blatantly break their rules; if it wasn't for forums, I'd still be growing alone.

We used to see these communities as a place to meet others and/or help/learn to grow. Now, it seems many people are using them for self-promotion and no longer care about the rules. ... it's like they become members and mind the rules until they establish a network of growmies and then bitch and moan about the rules.... !? Why not just leave? Why not create your own thread and PAY to be an advertiser? All this negativity is insane, especially in a Bodhi thread.

These rules weren't amended after you joined and you weren't asked to be here; that's like walking into someone's house and not expecting to respect their rules and/or bitching about the food they give you..... walking into a grocery store or restaurant and bitching about the dress code, etc.... Don't agree with the way things are, move on down the road (to a forum with a fraction of the users)? How hard is it to use private messages (IF YOU'RE NOT PROMOTING YOURSELF)!

Wish people'd be more respectful and grateful for the forum staff who volunteer their times to babysit us so we can all benefit from it. We're not entitled to anything. Period. It's AN HONOR to be here.

I wish things were how they used to be but if people keep INTENTIONALLY breaking the rules in public (whether we personally agree with the rules or not), it will ruin a good thing for everyone. Discretion is a must.... get a buddy's email and talk there. Simple as.

Sorry for the rant and hate to offend anyone... disrespect is the last thing on my heart but some of us consider staff to be friends and it's offensive to see this thread turning this direction.... can't we keep it happy and keep it Bodhi (he deserves that).. ? Bickering isn't the Bodhi way? Why do you think so many old heads no longer post?

Sorry for the wall of text...

EDIT: Typo


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 23, 2020)

Would I be going too far to say that this is hallowed ground? Bodhi, Chuckers and Useful’s threads are places where you just don’t go sideways! Temple threads!


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 23, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> My first forum account was created in 2003 (and deleted quickly out of paranoia). Did the same thing again in 2006 and it wasn't until 2009 that I became an active member of the online community and even then, I'd only post the minimal amount to be able to private message others. In 2011, I started posting more in "mainstream" forums and recreated a RIU account (being this one I use today) as well as a few others.
> 
> Even when I started posting in online forums, I'd use a different handle for each place and even then, have always been scared to post pictures. Through the years, we've seen other forums shut down and databases seized so it's understandable that rules are enforced but it's not to offend anyone; they're truly trying to protect us. My rambling point is that times have changed but the staff are good hearted people and rules have to be enforced whether legal or out of respect for advertisers.
> 
> ...


Bro it’s an honor having you here as far as I’m concerned and I agree with everything you said


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 23, 2020)

It sucked buying seed packs of SSDD and never popping them!!! Anyways, I now have 6 packs of SSDD and I plan on doing a breeding project soon. My Bodhi stash isn't as big as it used to be, but I think that it's still pretty decent. Anyways, I'm back buying seeds again and I got 2x each of Magenta Hashplant and Purple Wookie that I will be running next and the freebies that I got with the order(BOGO). A week later, I ordered again(Not BOGO) because they had Black Raz and Divine Intervention with Terpenado freebie, so I couldn't pass on it and that package should be here tomorrow. Anyways, I'm probably popping some purple strains next and I can't decide if I want to plant 2x packs of the same or 1 of each Purple Wookie and Magenta Hashplant. My wife said that I cannot go crazy this time and plant 4x packs... I don't have Goji, but I have several Goji crosses like Black Raz, Terpenado, and Soul Mate with more that I want to try like Strawberry Goji(wife's pick) and Twin Flame.


----------



## anonymous4289 (Jun 23, 2020)

I have a question and figured this is as good of a place as any to ask..

Is anyone familiar with Bodhi's strain "Tiger Melon"? I believe it's 'chem d x uzbekistani hashplant' but while searching online people who are unreliable sources are saying there's some apollo 11 in there too. Can anyone clear this up for me?


----------



## Craigson (Jun 23, 2020)

anonymous4289 said:


> I have a question and figured this is as good of a place as any to ask..
> 
> Is anyone familiar with Bodhi's strain "Tiger Melon"? I believe it's 'chem d x uzbekistani hashplant' but while searching online people who are unreliable sources are saying there's some apollo 11 in there too. Can anyone clear this up for me?


As far as I know yes it is chem d x uzbeki hp x apollo 11


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 23, 2020)

I've probably posted this before and many are very familiar with it, but seedfinder.eu is a very useful site if you haven't found it yet. I've spent countless hours on there trying to figure out the world of cannabis genetics. 








All Cannabis Breeders & Seedbanks :: Cannabis Breeder Database


Here you find all the manufacturers of cannabis-seed we have stored into our database. Including homepages, as well as a short information about most of this breeders. And you will see - naturally - f




en.seedfinder.eu





The Bodhi page is very useful (although always a little out of date) for those who haven't seen it yet and are trying to catch up on Bodhi.








Bodhi Seeds :: Breeder Info & Cannabis Strains


Bodhiseeds is a small family based organic breeding collective with a unique and special genetic library and a lot of love to share. We work mostly with hand...




en.seedfinder.eu





Tigermelon doesn't get listed as Bodhi for some reason, but it's hidden in the Snow Leopard description.








Info about the unknown or legendary cannabis strain "Tigermelon" :: SeedFinder :: Strain Info


Bodhi: "The tigermelon smells of a sandalwood mango lassi and the snowlotus is all african violets and dark elderberries."Genetics: chem d x uzbekistani x a11g...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jun 23, 2020)

Well I put plants out like 3 weeks ago and they look great but all Went into flower after the first week. Good news I have a confirmed “Dreadneck” female from bodhi today so I’ll keep y’all updated. Anyone have experience growing Dreadneck ?


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 23, 2020)

I'd like to offer my public apology, first to @sunni. I'm sorry I come off like a jerk over the rules. I'm in the wrong.
Second, to the rest of you here, I'm sorry for clouding this beautiful place ugly with my rebelious side. Y'all deserve better.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 23, 2020)

Don’t be too hard on yourself bro! It’s all good!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 23, 2020)

Three Hail Marys and 8 Apostles Creed and you are good to go


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 23, 2020)

FYI:

Bodhi Seeds Snow Leopard is a deadly 4 way cross of *Chem d, a landrace Uzbekistani hashplant*, Afgooey, and Blockhead. Rich tropical perfume sweet abundant colas dripping in resin, with mango, citrus, and floral overtones, with deep woody undertones of sandalwood, oak moss, and palo santo on a bed of sublime decomposing chem funk. Heavy duty creeper effects that take down the animal in you, leaving you in a snow cloud of devastating tranquility. 9 weeks from clone 
--

Tigermelon = Chem d x Uzbek...snow lotus = afgooey x blockhead. pretty sure those are bodhi's words above


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 23, 2020)

Wow glad I have not been on in a few days... am I in the right place? The bodhi thread is still the shit! Kinda hurt reading through last couple pages though. Please remember what brings us all here..... need I say more? 

Hope all is well with ALL of you! Happy growing!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 23, 2020)

I might regret this because I’m in the cool “hidden gems” club, but Cherry Lotus is probably my favorite Indica dominant Bodhi cross. We went through 8 females to find “the one”. The keeper is a frosty, dense, large cola afghani leaning plant with a distinct sweet smell during flower. It is always happy, always yields, and always prays. When the room is at optimal VPD the leaves go nearly vertical. You can easily spot this pheno in a garden of 1000 different plants.

The cured bud smells sweet, with no distinct cherry aroma. But upon breaking it up or grinding it, it has a strong cherry flavor that sticks to your fingers or grinder.

The high is an even mix of body and head. This is not a tranquilizer strain. It is a lighthearted enjoyable strain that packs 3 days worth of relaxation into one smoke session. To me, this one is heavy on the auditory sensations. It starts out with a slight amplification of subtle yet sharp sounds, and elevated to the point where you end up getting lost in the layers of sound. I listened to some Above and Beyond Oceanlab and it actually was overwhelming. I was hearing sounds and details that I never noticed before, and actually couldn’t finish the damn album because of a slight static undertone in a few of the songs.

Near the 2 hour mark the sleepiness sets in and it’s time for bed. I have used this strain 5-6 times in this manner and haven’t found a better way to relax. 10/10 will have to pry this cut from my cold dead hands.


----------



## anonymous4289 (Jun 23, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> FYI:
> 
> Bodhi Seeds Snow Leopard is a deadly 4 way cross of *Chem d, a landrace Uzbekistani hashplant*, Afgooey, and Blockhead. Rich tropical perfume sweet abundant colas dripping in resin, with mango, citrus, and floral overtones, with deep woody undertones of sandalwood, oak moss, and palo santo on a bed of sublime decomposing chem funk. Heavy duty creeper effects that take down the animal in you, leaving you in a snow cloud of devastating tranquility. 9 weeks from clone
> --
> ...


Yeah, I'm hoping there is no apollo 11 in the tigermelon, people are giving mixed opinions on where there is or not.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 23, 2020)

anonymous4289 said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping there is no apollo 11 in the tigermelon, people are giving mixed opinions on where there is or not.


I DID praise seedfinder.eu earlier but they DO make mistakes (plenty of them). That listing may be the entire source of the A-11 talk. It's probably not in the tigermelon, as @rollinfunk mentioned.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jun 23, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I DID praise seedfinder.eu earlier but they DO make mistakes (plenty of them). That listing may be the entire source of the A-11 talk. It's probably not in the tigermelon, as @rollinfunk mentioned.


I've been trying to get that website to edit some of the more egregious offenders; it is what it is.

Im 99% sure Tigermelon in snow leopard v1 is chem d x uzbek and tigermelon cherry in the snow leopard v2 was a different plant (bigger yield, cherry cough syrup taste) from the original seed lot.

Tigermelon and two or three other Uzbekistani hp crosses occasionally pop up on some of the auction sites, its always in a grey paper envelope with a red wax seal iirc.

Im getting ready to flip a v2 in the next week or two. I stocked up on v2 the last time glg had it and I managed to get a pack of v1 through headies auctions. Don't know why, shit just sounds right.


----------



## TtZoo (Jun 24, 2020)

Start of week five and the More Cowbell (first one) is frosting up nicely.... 

2ft x 2ft tent
7.5 ltr Air Pot
Soil
Guano Kalung nutes
Invisible Sun ISH3R Led


----------



## Tiflis (Jun 24, 2020)

Stem rub on this Terpenado is awesome, hopefully ends up being a girl. recently transplanted into final container and topped for 4 mains. I will probably lst if it indeed ends up a female. fingers crossed


----------



## hillbill (Jun 24, 2020)

Seedfinder isn’t always error free or 100% current but is a real helpful resource, and more North American breeders are now included, 2900 strains whenever I first used it. Leafly and All Bud are getting better by the day.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 24, 2020)

Pack of Sakura arrived the other day. Whoever made that pack was feeling extra generous or super high. 16 seeds! Hell yeah


----------



## hillbill (Jun 24, 2020)

5 Lemon Wookie v2 have hit the flower tent along with 3 Space Monkey F2s.

60 days for 4 Old Soul with 3 fading to yellows and the other turning deep purple. They are sticky and smell like a paint store from a time before latex and acrylic. More aromatic wood smells and. More turpentine than pine. Buds continue to swell and they are using a lot of water right now. Depending on preference, these are in the window.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 24, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I might regret this because I’m in the cool “hidden gems” club, but Cherry Lotus is probably my favorite Indica dominant Bodhi cross. We went through 8 females to find “the one”.


Was this one seed pack or two? From what I understand, Bodhi runs F1 strains and there will be a lot of variations so it might take more than one pack to find the special keeper. This is why I have been buying packs in pairs lately. Anyways, if you got 8 females out of one pack, then that is luck by it's self. My only pack of SSDD that I ran so far had that many males and I only had 3 females and one was a total runt, so I didn't get much out of my first pack. So, you got me interested in Cherry Lotus now! The thing that makes Bodhi so popular is that people have so much luck running packs that nobody really knows about and finding real gems. Thanks for the smoke report!!!


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Jun 24, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 5 Lemon Wookie v2 have hit the flower tent along with 3 Space Monkey F2s.
> 
> 60 days for 4 Old Soul with 3 fading to yellows and the other turning deep purple. They are sticky and smell like a paint store from a time before latex and acrylic. More aromatic wood smells and. More turpentine than pine. Buds continue to swell and they are using a lot of water right now. Depending on preference, these are in the window.


I ran Lemon Wookie but it was v1 I guess, with Lemon Diesel. 3/5 female with 2 being heavy lavender and the third some mild lemony fuel to go with the lavender. Kept that last one. A pain to trim but lots of flavor that stays with you, goes about 73 days. I have the Lemon G in Lemon Hashplant v2 but havent finished anything yet.

2 Old Souls clearly two phenos, one tall with pretty large leaves the other medium height with smaller, but wide leaves. Similar odor from stem rubs, I am terrible at describing that stuff. Just switched taller one to 12/12.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 24, 2020)

Thank you Mr Bottles


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jun 24, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Was this one seed pack or two? From what I understand, Bodhi runs F1 strains and there will be a lot of variations so it might take more than one pack to find the special keeper. This is why I have been buying packs in pairs lately. Anyways, if you got 8 females out of one pack, then that is luck by it's self. My only pack of SSDD that I ran so far had that many males and I only had 3 females and one was a total runt, so I didn't get much out of my first pack. So, you got me interested in Cherry Lotus now! The thing that makes Bodhi so popular is that people have so much luck running packs that nobody really knows about and finding real gems. Thanks for the smoke report!!!


I absolutely have a line in the sand where I buy a pack because I just want to roll the dice with the genetics or I buy two or three because I want to have better odds at finding something worth keeping for a while.

I've had some interest in the fat cherry crosses; cherry lotus sounds really nice.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 24, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> I absolutely have a line in the sand where I buy a pack because I just want to roll the dice with the genetics or I buy two or three because I want to have better odds at finding something worth keeping for a while.
> 
> I've had some interest in the fat cherry crosses; cherry lotus sounds really nice.


I too have an interest in Fat Cherry crosses. I haven't grown my Cherry Queen yet, but bought it looking for something leaning that direction.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 24, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> I absolutely have a line in the sand where I buy a pack because I just want to roll the dice with the genetics or I buy two or three because I want to have better odds at finding something worth keeping for a while.
> 
> I've had some interest in the fat cherry crosses; cherry lotus sounds really nice.


My wife is getting very tired of OG Kush crosses and she wants something fruity. However, OG Kush's work the best on my PTSD so I always have to have one around... Cherry sounds very nice!


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jun 24, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> My wife is getting very tired of OG Kush crosses and she wants something fruity. However, OG Kush's work the best on my PTSD so I always have to have one around... Cherry sounds very nice!


I definitely agree that there's some real relief for ptsd in the ogs; I love sampling this and that, but at the end of the day I always feel like I'm "at my best" when I've got a good og something in the bowl. 

To keep it bodhi related: 

Here's 5 of the 6 temple x strawberry milk females at seven days in the cloner. The 6th female is of the shorter variety but it took her 56 days from seed to finally show anything, at any node. The 11 other plants had all shown atleast 2 weeks earlier. The first 5 will probably get flipped in mid July with the 6th going in sometime in early August. I am also keeping a male from the shorter group for shits and giggles.

So far, the most standout thing I can say about the plants is that I feel like I understand the old "totem pole haze" reference for temple. There's very little branching or bushing on any of the plants. It will probably make for some easy sog growing.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 24, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> I definitely agree that there's some real relief for ptsd in the ogs; I love sampling this and that, but at the end of the day I always feel like I'm "at my best" when I've got a good og something in the bowl.


Black Raz fit the bill. It wasn't exactly an Earthy, menthol, or cedar type of OG but the effect is there. My new pack of Black Raz should be here tomorrow. I have 2 friends that don't talk to each other, but they both said the same thing about Black Raz "what happened to it, it was best thing going around". I had my cut for 2yrs and lost it last fall to mites, first time that I had spider mites in 3-4yrs...


----------



## hillbill (Jun 25, 2020)

Wookie 15 male crosses will give a wide variety of smells and tastes making any cross louder. Adds lavender and woody smells, very potent most times.


----------



## lukio (Jun 25, 2020)

waddup Bodhi peeps. hope ya'll good. ive been blessed by a total legend


----------



## mtntrogger (Jun 25, 2020)

Anyone on here have any experience with Landos ? Came across a pack and considering popping soon. I know its older stock, which doesnt really concern me too much, Im more curious about its growth patterns, yield, flavor and potency from those that have grown out packs. Thanks !


----------



## mtntrogger (Jun 25, 2020)

YardG said:


> Yes, it is.


Doh !


----------



## Craigson (Jun 25, 2020)

mtntrogger said:


> Doh !


On overgrow we (the community) make f2s of discontinued strains (bodhi and many others) and distribute them to contributing members of the forum.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 25, 2020)

Cap an email or pm, don’t be like blah blah blah


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 25, 2020)

NoMoreBottles said:


> I ran Lemon Wookie but it was v1 I guess, with Lemon Diesel. 3/5 female with 2 being heavy lavender and the third some mild lemony fuel to go with the lavender. Kept that last one. A pain to trim but lots of flavor that stays with you, goes about 73 days. I have the Lemon G in Lemon Hashplant v2 but havent finished anything yet.
> 
> 2 Old Souls clearly two phenos, one tall with pretty large leaves the other medium height with smaller, but wide leaves. Similar odor from stem rubs, I am terrible at describing that stuff. Just switched taller one to 12/12.


This was from one pack. Honestly every plant was interesting in some other way. There were some that smelled more like cherries that leaned towards the fat cherry. The one we chose had the day cherry structure and snow Lotus frost which IMO was the best pheno by far. “Fat cherry” seems like an appropriate name since literally every pheno was HUGE. 



Blueberry bref said:


> I absolutely have a line in the sand where I buy a pack because I just want to roll the dice with the genetics or I buy two or three because I want to have better odds at finding something worth keeping for a while.
> 
> I've had some interest in the fat cherry crosses; cherry lotus sounds really nice.





mawasmada said:


> I too have an interest in Fat Cherry crosses. I haven't grown my Cherry Queen yet, but bought it looking for something leaning that direction.


I also have cherry Queen in the safe. Some day. Fat cherry, and afghanis in general are pretty underrated right now.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 25, 2020)

Afghans have not been underrated at my house, I think I see Northern Lights from my house


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 25, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Black Raz fit the bill. It wasn't exactly an Earthy, menthol, or cedar type of OG but the effect is there. My new pack of Black Raz should be here tomorrow. I have 2 friends that don't talk to each other, but they both said the same thing about Black Raz "what happened to it, it was best thing going around". I had my cut for 2yrs and lost it last fall to mites, first time that I had spider mites in 3-4yrs...


Denial is not a river in Africa. Sounds like continual grower errors you're having with the same issue. Spider mites never make for a good crop. Plus, you don't get great scissor hash with spider mites on it do you?

Mantis suggests more focus on keeping your room clean and then you can actually compare genetics. Free tip of the day.


Lower tester here of an '89 Noof x BCSC NL5 f2.


----------



## anonymous4289 (Jun 25, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Denial is not a river in Africa. Sounds like continual grower errors you're having with the same issue. Spider mites never make for a good crop. Plus, you don't get great scissor hash with spider mites on it do you?
> 
> Mantis suggests more focus on keeping your room clean and then you can actually compare genetics. Free tip of the day.
> 
> ...


I have a couple seeds of '89 nl5 noof x talk of kabul' and was wondering what your opinion on the 89 noof or overall cross/f2 of the two is? Do you think it was worth breeding with/ f2ing?


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 25, 2020)

anonymous4289 said:


> I have a couple seeds of '89 nl5 noof x talk of kabul' and was wondering what your opinion on the 89 noof or overall cross/f2 of the two is? Do you think it was worth breeding with/ f2ing?


This one caught my eye when it first came out because it seemed like a close (enough) re-creation of a Northern Lights plant. And it's a Bodhi creation at that. And at this point, I trust in the B man's selections (male and female) pretty blindly. The noof cut is a straight up legend in cannabis so it's certainly worth f2ing imo to find some noof leaning phenos in there.


----------



## mtntrogger (Jun 25, 2020)

Craigson said:


> On overgrow we (the community) make f2s of discontinued strains (bodhi and many others) and distribute them to contributing members of the forum.


Thanks man, been thinking about starting an account over there for a while. I remember the old overgrow, just didnt know much about the resurrected version. I will look for you and a few other heads over there.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 25, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> This was from one pack. Honestly every plant was interesting in some other way. There were some that smelled more like cherries that leaned towards the fat cherry. The one we chose had the day cherry structure and snow Lotus frost which IMO was the best pheno by far. “Fat cherry” seems like an appropriate name since literally every pheno was HUGE.
> 
> I also have cherry Queen in the safe. Some day. Fat cherry, and afghanis in general are pretty underrated right now.


It likely was you but I recall one sole poster saying a while back that he loved Cherry Lotus and said it was a real sleeper in the Bodhi catalog. I was getting to the end of my seed buying mania and wanted a particular freebie but had bought all the ones I REALLY wanted. I didn't have much from the Snow Lotus so I gave the Cherry Lotus a shot. It just sounded interesting. Haven't tried it out yet , but the more I've thought about it the more I want to bump it up in the line. 

While we're on Fat Cherry.... what about the DLA-10 ( Fat Cherry x G13HP)? I've heard virtually nothing about that one and I'm a little surprised. Would people be more interested if he called it "Fat Cherry Hashplant"? I say yes. For sure.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 25, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> It likely was you but I recall one sole poster saying a while back that he loved Cherry Lotus and said it was a real sleeper in the Bodhi catalog. I was getting to the end of my seed buying mania and wanted a particular freebie but had bought all the ones I REALLY wanted. I didn't have much from the Snow Lotus so I gave the Cherry Lotus a shot. It just sounded interesting. Haven't tried it out yet , but the more I've thought about it the more I want to bump it up in the line.
> 
> While we're on Fat Cherry.... what about the DLA-10 ( Fat Cherry x G13HP)? I've heard virtually nothing about that one and I'm a little surprised. Would people be more interested if he called it "Fat Cherry Hashplant"? I say yes. For sure.


Lol, if a “cherry Hashplant” came out, it would sell out in a day if testers had good things to say. No doubt. Kinda like Peach Hashplant.

I really wish I had given our latest cherry Lotus a good photo shoot. All I have are iPhone shots in horrible light. People always say “forearm sized colas” but we all know most people exaggerate. Cherry Lotus does not exaggerate. Check it out:

Top cola:


It likes to foxtail with too much light. It also doesn’t fade when it’s ready to go. It just dies. Moderate anthocyanin production in the trich stalks too. You can kinda start to see the bud turn purple-ish when the trichs take on a purple color. But it takes a looooong time for this to happen. 9-10 weeks. You can harvest before the change and it’s just fine.

This is a dried lower.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 25, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Lol, if a “cherry Hashplant” came out, it would sell out in a day if testers had good things to say. No doubt. Kinda like Peach Hashplant.


That's the thing.... Bodhi *HAS* released a "Fat Cherry Hashplant". His mistake was calling it DLA-10. I understand that it fits into the theme of the DLA series but a catchier name would sell FAR MORE of those. GLG has *ONLY 60* packs of *BODHI'S FAT CHERRY HASHPLANT FOR SALE RIGHT NOW AT GLG!!!!! *Cause that's for real. It's just called DLA-10.

Edit: This is how people miss out by getting caught up on the name game and chasing other people's results. Look at the pedigree... not the name. You could be one of the few people on the planet that has a killer cut of FAT CHERRY HASHPLANT. By the time customers start to love your FCHP, those 60 packs will be long gone and people will be begging for them to be remade. Which probably won't happen. That's the way Bodhi Seeds works.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 25, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That's the thing.... Bodhi *HAS* released a "Fat Cherry Hashplant". His mistake was calling it DLA-10. I understand that it fits into the theme of the DLA series but a catchier name would sell FAR MORE of those. GLG has *ONLY 60* packs of *BODHI'S FAT CHERRY HASHPLANT FOR SALE RIGHT NOW AT GLG!!!!! *Cause that's for real. It's just called DLA-10.


Yeah I have seen those! I actually forgot they existed because of the DLA title. I need to look into those crosses some more. 

Does anyone have feedback of Divine Intervention? I heard one guy say it was phenomenal. Would love to hear a description of how it grows and a smoke report.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 25, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That's the thing.... Bodhi *HAS* released a "Fat Cherry Hashplant". His mistake was calling it DLA-10. I understand that it fits into the theme of the DLA series but a catchier name would sell FAR MORE of those. GLG has *ONLY 60* packs of *BODHI'S FAT CHERRY HASHPLANT FOR SALE RIGHT NOW AT GLG!!!!! *Cause that's for real. It's just called DLA-10.
> 
> Edit: This is how people miss out by getting caught up on the name game and chasing other people's results. Look at the pedigree... not the name. You could be one of the few people on the planet that have a killer cut of FAT CHERRY HASHPLANT. By the time customers start to love your FCHP, those 60 packs will be long gone and people will be begging for them to be remade. Which probably won't happen. That's the way Bodhi seeds works.


Fatplant.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 25, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Yeah I have seen those! I actually forgot they existed because of the DLA title. I need to look into those crosses some more.
> 
> Does anyone have feedback of Divine Intervention? I heard one guy say it was phenomenal. Would love to hear a description of how it grows and a smoke report.


I've heard from @rollinfunk the DI's fire.


----------



## shellback1 (Jun 25, 2020)

I have 7 DLA10's in the flower room as I write this. All are rather short for three gallon pots. However, the tops of the plants are huge colas at 63 days not much color change going on, so when trichomes change to cloudy or amber is anyones guess. They all smell a little of cherry but one has smell of pure diesel fuel mixed with kerosine ( never smelled anything quite like this plant) it's a real face full when you bend over to water and get that blast. If things that make a keeper were all in the smell this is the one plant you wouldn't be able to do without. It's defiantly something special. Everything seems to be coming up 7's lately. The last 4 packs of Bodhi I've popped all had 7 females, Spirit Train, Dla10, J1 hash plant and Masterkush.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 25, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I don't care if you have 40 different strains if none of them are worth a damn. My pack of Black Raz was better than anything that you have and you can cry about it all you want, keep running those NL strains.


Hah yeah I noticed this in CO and Oklahoma menus. Some people are truly posers. Like wtf are you selling and why did you even bother growing that? Did Spain move its operations to the US lol? Uncle Kevin have a bunch of money to waste in this investment?

(I have no idea what this is about or who anyone is, but definitely noticed the million strains of nothing thing)


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 25, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Yeah I have seen those! I actually forgot they existed because of the DLA title. I need to look into those crosses some more.
> 
> Does anyone have feedback of Divine Intervention? I heard one guy say it was phenomenal. Would love to hear a description of how it grows and a smoke report.


I've got one on week 13 if you want pics


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 25, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hah yeah I noticed this in CO and Oklahoma menus. Some people are truly posers. Like wtf are you selling and why did you even bother growing that? Did Spain move its operations to the US lol?
> 
> (I have no idea what this is about or who anyone is, but definitely noticed the million strains of nothing thing)


I think that he tries to keep 1 from every pack that he grows out with complete disregard to quality. He also has a thing for foxtail in the genetics, I can tell from the 12 plants that I got from him. It's like he based his keepers on if they had foxtail or not, beats me...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 25, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> I've got one on week 13 if you want pics


Yes please, mine just came in the mail today!!!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 25, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I think that he tries to keep 1 from every pack that he grows out with complete disregard to quality. He also has a thing for foxtail in the genetics, I can tell from the 12 plants that I got from him. It's like he based his keepers on if they had foxtail or not, beats me...


Too much phosphorus


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 25, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Uncle Kevin have a bunch of money to waste in this investment?


This


40AmpstoFreedom said:


> (I have no idea what this is about or who anyone is, but definitely noticed the million strains of nothing thing)


and this is 100% correct


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 25, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Too much phosphorus


You know what he told me when I showed him a soil test of HappyFrog(what he uses in his clones). He said "That's interesting" and nothing more but a passing thought.


He buys his soil from the stock yard(cow manure and wood chips) and it's not even fully composted and it still smells like manure. You are spot on with the high phosphorus because it's an issue that I've had to work through but this clown didn't do his homework and wants to point fingers at me when I get spider mites 1x in the last 3yrs.

Anyways, here is how I'm rolling. I'm picking up free produce by the trailer load and composting it into worm castings. I'm literally spending almost nothing on my compost and my plants LOVE it! I'm actually kind of pissed because Mantis's strains were so bad that I had to pull them from my outdoor grow and replace them with 2x seed packs. I'm suffering because his strains SUCK that bad, yes. It put me about 3 weeks behind on my outdoor grow.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 25, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Plus, you don't get great scissor hash with spider mites on it do you?


My wife just saw this and said "we got better scissor hash with spider mites and Black Raz than we did with his strains". My wife is clowning now!!!


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 25, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> You know what he told me when I showed him a soil test of HappyFrog(what he uses in his clones). He said "That's interesting" and nothing more but a passing thought.
> View attachment 4606194
> 
> He buys his soil from the stock yard(cow manure and wood chips) and it's not even fully composted and it still smells like manure. You are spot on with the high phosphorus because it's an issue that I've had to work through but this clown didn't do his homework and wants to point fingers at me when I get spider mites 1x in the last 3yrs.
> ...


Nice looking stuff there.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 25, 2020)

shellback1 said:


> I have 7 DLA10's in the flower room as I write this. All are rather short for three gallon pots. However, the tops of the plants are huge colas at 63 days not much color change going on, so when trichomes change to cloudy or amber is anyones guess. They all smell a little of cherry but one has smell of pure diesel fuel mixed with kerosine ( never smelled anything quite like this plant) it's a real face full when you bend over to water and get that blast. If things that make a keeper were all in the smell this is the one plant you wouldn't be able to do without. It's defiantly something special. Everything seems to be coming up 7's lately. The last 4 packs of Bodhi I've popped all had 7 females, Spirit Train, Dla10, J1 hash plant and Masterkush.


The Cherry Lotus never changed to a majority of cloudy or amber, it just kinda perpetually stuck at clear and some cloudy. Now we judge ripeness based on pistles. If most are orange, swell is done, and foxtails are sprouting with new white hairs, it is done. 

There isn’t much cherry flavor to these crosses unfortunately. Though I will take it’s fantastic nuanced effects over a homogenized fruity hype polyhybrid any day. 



bongrip101 said:


> I've got one on week 13 if you want pics


Week 13 eh? I’d love to see it. I think I remember someone talking about some extreme variation in flower time with this one.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 25, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> I've got one on week 13 if you want pics


I have one in veg that's short and stocky and a super tall skinny sativa that I just flipped. I probably vegged the sativa too long as she's gonna stretch. I've seen a range of phenos so you should get a few to select from. Lots of sprite/lemon/lime/trainwreck/lavender/chemdog/hairspray/funk. Kashmir and wookie are smaller. The congo/green crack are pretty skinny leafed. Pretty sure I'm dealing with fungus gnats and mites right now so mine kind of look like shit.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jun 25, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> By the time customers start to love your FCHP, those 60 packs will be long gone and people will be begging for them to be remade. Which probably won't happen. That's the way Bodhi Seeds works.


Creepin while they sleepin. 

A lot of the snow lotus crosses are in that territory now. The Strawberry milk male was a one and done as well iirc. Mountain temple is still out there and appi died before snow lotus.

I feel like there's always 5 or 6 strains that are one or two missed restocks away from becoming prized possessions

Edit: lol Oklahoma cannabis is wild yall.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 26, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I have one in veg that's short and stocky and a super tall skinny sativa that I just flipped. I probably vegged the sativa too long as she's gonna stretch. I've seen a range of phenos so you should get a few to select from. Lots of sprite/lemon/lime/trainwreck/lavender/chemdog/hairspray/funk. Kashmir and wookie are smaller. The congo/green crack are pretty skinny leafed. Pretty sure I'm dealing with fungus gnats and mites right now so mine kind of look like shit.


Sorry to hear about the pests.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 26, 2020)

WTF happened to this thread? I miss the days when it was actually Bodhi related and not pages of kids bitching about this or that. ( I call you kids because you are acting like it )
Its unbelievable how determined some are on ruining this once great thread by flooding it with their bullshit.
Anyway enjoy your summer Bodhi people and hopefully this thread gets back on track by the fall 

Cheers


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 26, 2020)

This is fucking bullshit what has happened in this thread. Y'all should keep that shit in pms and not bring such a lame vibe here. Fuck yall

Here's a goji I crossed with a gg4 cross dad last outdoor season. Didnt even really expect to harvest any seeds, but we had an exceptional extended outdoor last year. Made it to the middle of October. 
Bout to harvest a big ssdd and got a cool split leaf black raz in seedling stage.


----------



## sunni (Jun 26, 2020)

the drama needs to stop , i dont want any explanations if you dont like someone put them on ignore what happened here was really poor behavior from two people get back to the topic at hand or youll be removed from the thread and issued warnings.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2020)

62 days on 4 Old Soul and 2 are now not throwing new pistils and one is more dark purple than the others. Average size, above average stink and absolutely gooey. Some amber trykes but still some clear. Smells like pine and turpentine prevalent today. Close, very close to chop. Been fun to grow.

5 Lemon Wookie v2 like transfer to the “big” tent for flower, so are 3 Space Monkey F2. 

5 Lazy Lightning in early veg sporting wide leaves, all I know on that.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 26, 2020)

Let's keep the drama in the GPS thread instead of Bodhi


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jun 26, 2020)

Here's something Bodhi related: My last homegrown nug. This is the last of the Dream Lotus that I was able to save this spring when I found myself unexpectedly relocating. 
Silver linings: February ended up being a fantastic time to unexpectedly relocate out of Seattle.
I was initially worried about not being able to dry it properly, and i did lose some (some of it i forgot in a grocery bag in a storage unit for a month) but what I was able to save came out really, really good. I didn't do a very good job curing it, so the smells in flower didn't translate much to the final bud, but the taste is on point and potency is great. I'm not very good at describing effects, but it leaves me feeling a lot more mentally energetic.

One interesting takeaway from this is that I've had to go back to smoking dispensary weed. I've always preferred my own weed, but I assumed that was confirmation bias. I want my weed to be better because I worked so hard on it! But going back to dispensary weed, and being pretty consistently disappointed with everything in my price range was pretty validating. Obviously there is much better weed, but I find it hard to bring myself to pay double to move up one 'shelf'. But if I can grow better shit than I can afford, and the shit I grow for cheap can hang with the top shelf weed, well shit, that's the dream, ain't it?

My current leasing agreement will have me smoking dispensary weed for some time, but I'm still collecting seeds, and lurking here when I can. I'll be back up and running again soon. Hope you're all doing well, folks.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 26, 2020)

I feel like it’s a bad year for spider mites, I don’t usually see so many. Just started the grandevo/venerate ipm, anyone have experience with it?


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I feel like it’s a bad year for spider mites, I don’t usually see so many. Just started the grandevo/venerate ipm, anyone have experience with it?


I water the grandevo in.. have not tried the venerate yet..


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 26, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I feel like it’s a bad year for spider mites, I don’t usually see so many. Just started the grandevo/venerate ipm, anyone have experience with it?


I couldn't tell if mine were good or bad mites based off internet pictures, so I put down some predators mites anyways. Hopefully they don't kill any good mites if I have them.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 26, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I feel like it’s a bad year for spider mites, I don’t usually see so many. Just started the grandevo/venerate ipm, anyone have experience with it?


Yo!!! Got nailed myself. Think I got them from my buddy's garden or some poorly washed local produce. Got Doctor Zymes and Lost Coast Plant Therapy on hand. 

My friends are going nuts for the super silver hashplant. Couple of the phenos are like a euphoric KO. Found myself napping on the couch for the first time in years.


----------



## Sonnyk (Jun 26, 2020)

Are original sensible seeds a reliable seedbank?

Do they have reliable international shipping?


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 26, 2020)

They're starting to grow rapidly.
Lemon Hashplant V2.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 26, 2020)

Erected a greenhouse around the plants.
Dropped a Bodhi Silver Sunshine in with them, plus another plant from another breeder.


----------



## Boosky (Jun 26, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Cap an email or pm, don’t be like blah blah blah


Knew that was coming! Let's all just try to let the mods(sunni, I believe) enjoy what they are reading instead of having to be critical of what they are reading. I want to be happy at my job, so let's do the same for her. I, for one, was on here going blah blah blah until it was brought to my attention and learned more about the rules and am a good boy now. Lol. Didn't realize my ignorance was making someone elses job harder than it needed to be or hard at all for that matter. Anyways, back to Bodhi, ended up with a couple Bingo pajamas, couple Mountain Temple and one lone Drunken Parrot female. I'll be looking for watermelon Bingo pajamas, hazey Mountain Temple and Northern lights Drunken Parrot. Very, very small pool to get something special from but with Bodhi and my fingers crossed we will see. More with the Bodhi part I'm not really Superstitious, even though I just grew it not long ago. Lol. Testing my Texas Butter x Superstitious cross I made right now, looking promising so far, very frosty. Got a few beans to play with, also did a Superstitious bx too but haven't tested those fully yet. I am expecting a few herms with the bx so I want to have a clear room to fully test and find a Stevie Wonder pheno.


----------



## Boosky (Jun 26, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I feel like it’s a bad year for spider mites, I don’t usually see so many. Just started the grandevo/venerate ipm, anyone have experience with it?


I agree, I've seen an abundance of them everywhere I go. Sometimes I find myself cringing subconsciously and telling myself to make sure I take a shower when I get home and throw my clothes directly in the washer when I walk in the door. I do not have an ipm program in place therefore I must keep it like laboratory conditions. At least I try too anyway but I am far from it. My rooms are clean but the rest of the space I have is less to be desired, tanks here, tables there and an assortment of fittings and hoses in boxes and a couple lights that I just couldn't refuse from a buddy of mine. Lol.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 26, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I agree, I've seen an abundance of them everywhere I go. Sometimes I find myself cringing subconsciously and telling myself to make sure I take a shower when I get home and throw my clothes directly in the washer when I walk in the door. I do not have an ipm program in place therefore I must keep it like laboratory conditions. At least I try too anyway but I am far from it. My rooms are clean but the rest of the space I have is less to be desired, tanks here, tables there and an assortment of fittings and hoses in boxes and a couple lights that I just couldn't refuse from a buddy of mine. Lol.


One of those damn local moths got threw 2 closed doors and a grow tent. Not to mention the outside door that was left open by the wife and kids. Came out of nowhere. If you see any, burn them please. Noticed the first bug right after that moth got into my room. IPM that shit up. I'm trying nematodes and predator mites for soil and a few things for foliar


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 26, 2020)

I cannot create a space impervious to anything without building a staging area add on. That’s not going to happen so just like outdoor you prepare for them to try. I’m tired of sulfur burns and this stuff has the promise of running through mid flower so I have high hopes. Sulfur is I think still relevant for heavy knockdown though.


----------



## Boosky (Jun 26, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> One of those damn local moths got threw 2 closed doors and a grow tent. Not to mention the outside door that was left open by the wife and kids. Came out of nowhere. If you see any, burn them please. Noticed the first bug right after that moth got into my room. IPM that shit up. I'm trying nematodes and predator mites for soil and a few things for foliar


Moths are bad this year! We had so many in our camper last weekend it was insane! Had to of been 60-70 when we went to bed. They were in the firewood we had brought with us. The birds were happy though!


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 26, 2020)

Freaking bugs in general this year!!


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 26, 2020)

To keep it bodhi related, my second SSDD pheno tastes like creamy/buttery/blueberries just like pheno 1. Terps aren't full yet as it's still curing. Pheno 1 was smaller and more potent (so far). #2 is still curing and not ready to smoke, but i've vaped a ton, lol. I have bugs now so that could also be a difference. My second pheno is great for back pain though. Out of 2 seeds both def have medicinal value. Awesome strain. Grab those SSDD male crosses.


----------



## TtZoo (Jun 27, 2020)

Thank goodness this thread seems to be getting back on track. I'm new here and nearly bailed permanently the way this thread was going, on a fricking Bodhi thread as well! Irony anyone?! 

Anyway, here's some pics of the More Cowbell end if week 5...


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2020)

All about ticks and chiggers here.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 27, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> They're starting to grow rapidly.
> Lemon Hashplant V2.


Here’s a video of my latest run with LHP V2



http://imgur.com/a/wneMwTm


Another hidden gem that is finally getting the attention that it deserves. Lemon G brings the vigor and HP brings the potency and rank stench.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 27, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Here’s a video of my latest run with LHP V2
> 
> Another hidden gem that is finally getting the attention that it deserves. Lemon G brings the vigor and HP brings the potency and rank stench.



Looking great! May I ask what lights and grow medium you use?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2020)

Just put 5 Lemon Wookie v2 into flower, will run Lemon Hashplant v2 again also


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 27, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Looking great! May I ask what lights and grow medium you use?


Thanks! It’s a hard plant to screw up. We have a few outdoors and they love it! These plants are in 2 gallon pots, planted in Coco with high frequency fertigation with Jacks 321. Lights are the Chilled Growcraft X5


----------



## bobross42 (Jun 27, 2020)

Hello everyone. First time poster, and pretty new to growing. 
I've grown two bondhi strains and honestly didnt even give them much attention because I was more focused on growing wedding cake, and some others. It turns out, the bondhi ended up being the best aesthetics and smoke by far from anything ive grown. So I am now a true believer. The only issue was that the space cake did grow some nanners, but otherwise i've been happy with them. The other strain I grew was lemon hash plant v2.

I purchased originally from JC seeds. I am thinking about buying some more because my order from seedsman is taking way too long to ship.

A few questions I have, how often do they offer a BOGO? is it worth waiting for it?
Also, where is the best place to purchase? I see GLG thrown around a few times, but I also was happpy with JC on my last order. 
Lastly, if I were to purchase, which strains are recommended?

Thank you.


----------



## mr. childs (Jun 27, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> It likely was you but I recall one sole poster saying a while back that he loved Cherry Lotus and said it was a real sleeper in the Bodhi catalog. I was getting to the end of my seed buying mania and wanted a particular freebie but had bought all the ones I REALLY wanted. I didn't have much from the Snow Lotus so I gave the Cherry Lotus a shot. It just sounded interesting. Haven't tried it out yet , but the more I've thought about it the more I want to bump it up in the line.
> 
> While we're on Fat Cherry.... what about the DLA-10 ( Fat Cherry x G13HP)? I've heard virtually nothing about that one and I'm a little surprised. Would people be more interested if he called it "Fat Cherry Hashplant"? I say yes. For sure.


i thought there was a cherry hashplant already, afkansastan x 88g13hp


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 27, 2020)

Erected a greenhouse around the plants.
Dropped a Bodhi Silver Sunshine in with them, plus another plant from another breeder.
[/QUOTE]

Does anyone have experience with using white plastic for growing? I wonder whether I am depriving my plants of much needed and usable light. The plastic is advertised as blocking about 50% of sunlight.

They've been doing so well with exposure to full sun and the only reason I put up the 6mm plastic film was to hide them from being too visible.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 27, 2020)

bobross42 said:


> Hello everyone. First time poster, and pretty new to growing.
> I've grown two bondhi strains and honestly didnt even give them much attention because I was more focused on growing wedding cake, and some others. It turns out, the bondhi ended up being the best aesthetics and smoke by far from anything ive grown. So I am now a true believer. The only issue was that the space cake did grow some nanners, but otherwise i've been happy with them. The other strain I grew was lemon hash plant v2.
> 
> I purchased originally from JC seeds. I am thinking about buying some more because my order from seedsman is taking way too long to ship.
> ...


Do you mean JBC Seeds in the US? I haven't heard of JC seeds. If so, I would say GLG probably has more BOGOs throughout the year than JBC. Seems like both do a 4/20 and xmas BOGO. You can prob search the bad dawg thread as he runs GLG to see how many he does a year. Both are solid so I choose based on the freebie choices. GLG is a little slower, but always makes it (sending them cash is fine, just get tracking no signature). There is also headiegardens through IG, but I've never bought from there.

Depends on what type of buzz you like. Sunshine Daydream and Goji OG are two of his most well known. They both may be out of stock, however, you can find crosses with both (SSDD male and different Goji females). Black Raspberry and White Sunshine have really good reviews. I like Divine Intervention- ((Congo x Kashmir) x wookie)) a lot because there are indica and sativa phenos in there. Amazing terps/smells and awesome full head/body buzz. The appalacia and snow lotus males are retired/dead. Both are sativa dom males and put out fire. Bodhi said his SSDD male crosses are also limited as he said SSDD is perfect as is so he's not using it anymore.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 27, 2020)

bobross42 said:


> Hello everyone. First time poster, and pretty new to growing.
> I've grown two bondhi strains and honestly didnt even give them much attention because I was more focused on growing wedding cake, and some others. It turns out, the bondhi ended up being the best aesthetics and smoke by far from anything ive grown. So I am now a true believer. The only issue was that the space cake did grow some nanners, but otherwise i've been happy with them. The other strain I grew was lemon hash plant v2.
> 
> I purchased originally from JC seeds. I am thinking about buying some more because my order from seedsman is taking way too long to ship.
> ...


Welcome aboard!


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 27, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> i thought there was a cherry hashplant already, afkansastan x 88g13hp


that is correct. I wonder if bodhi lost the afkansastan female? there is also 88 cherries which is cherry pie x 88g13hp. both were small releases


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 27, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> i thought there was a cherry hashplant already, afkansastan x 88g13hp


Ah... you're right. I forgot about that one...the name was kinda used already.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jun 27, 2020)

GLG is running a BOGO on Bodhi gear right now, I just came out of the woodwork to snag a few packs yesterday  Also had great luck with JBC on many occasions. JBC is lightning fast, but GLG has some freebies that shouldn't be missed.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 27, 2020)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> GLG is running a BOGO on Bodhi gear right now, I just came out of the woodwork to snag a few packs yesterday  Also had great luck with JBC on many occasions. JBC is lightning fast, but GLG has some freebies that shouldn't be missed.


Looks like GLG is offering a Buy 2, get one free promo, not a buy one get one.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jun 27, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Looks like GLG is offering a Buy 2, get one free promo, not a buy one get one.


Woops, my bad. I thought there was a b1g1 for the summer sale, maybe it was just for yesterday. Sorry about that.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 27, 2020)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Woops, my bad. I thought there was a b1g1 for the summer sale, maybe it was just for yesterday. Sorry about that.


Huge disappointment. I'm patiently waiting for the next one.


----------



## jp68 (Jun 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Freaking bugs in general this year!!


Bugs are outta control in the south


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 27, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Bugs are outta control in the south


Right, and we're to believe global warming is a myth!


----------



## jp68 (Jun 27, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Right, and we're to believe global warming is a myth!


Have some milkweed for monarchs outside and somethings been eating em. Never had this problem and usually the monarchs are so thick they peel my plant down but not this year . The catepillars last a week then c ya


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2020)

Different breeder at GLG on BOGO?


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Different breeder at GLG on BOGO?


I think a few. I know Crypric Labs is b1g1, and maybe some others.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 27, 2020)

Hey, people. For those who haven't tried putting ONE item in their cart, perhaps you should.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 27, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Hey, people. For those who haven't tried putting ONE item in their cart, perhaps you should.


Touché.

Humble.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 27, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Touché.
> 
> Humble.


Not criticizing at all. That was a hot tip/ hint. I'm trying to be sly.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2020)

I think it’s called a”Heads Up”


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 27, 2020)

A heads up so y'all can get a head start.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 27, 2020)

@Nutbag Poster 

Care to share what you grabbed?
I'm considering Divine Intervention and dunno what else....


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 27, 2020)

Those DLA crosses are interesting too.
Have anybody any experience with any DLA's?


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 27, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Those DLA crosses are interesting too.
> Have anybody any experience with any DLA's?


No experience, but I've been eyeballing a couple of those for some time. I've been busy nabbing the more sativa crosses. 
I'm going to (someday) grab 4, 10, and 12...and maaaybe 6.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 27, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> @Nutbag Poster
> 
> Care to share what you grabbed?
> I'm considering Divine Intervention and dunno what else....


I went with a couple of buy it while you still can strains that are dwindling in stock. I almost grabbed a Divine Intervention myself, but I have a couple of similar things I should try first... DLA-4, Axis, and Nigerian Space Probe. DI does sound like a cool one though... lots of weird genes in that gumbo.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 27, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I went with a couple of buy it while you still can strains that are dwindling in stock. I almost grabbed a Divine Intervention myself, but I have a couple of similar things I should try first... DLA-4, Axis, and Nigerian Space Probe. DI does sound like a cool one though... lots of weird genes in that gumbo.


Lol, that's still pretty elusive. Now I feel like throwing out guesses.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 27, 2020)

My next GLG order is planned, but on wait for now.
Bodhi:
Cherry Trance
DLA 12
Strayfox:
Sadie Hawkins
Useful:
Chocolate Diesel f3


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 27, 2020)

Ha! Well, I kinda hate to single one out that's running low. Look at it this way... several males are deceased. Appalachia, Snow Lotus, Sunshine Daydream, Strawberry Milk. I picked a couple of females that I wanted to check out crossed with dead males. One pack from a famous clone I've never bought a piece of and one pack from a select female of an old school strain. That's all I'm basing it on anyway... no big inside info or anything. Maybe I'll let you guys personalize your own picks with that strategy.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jun 27, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


>


Thanks, I was trying to think of a subtle way to correct my original post .
I grabbed some Cosmic Serpent, Dread Bread, and some more DLA6, and a bunch of Soul Mate freebies.


----------



## joecanna17 (Jun 27, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Huge disappointment. I'm patiently waiting for the next one.


It's on, he was right. Started yesterday, the 26th, according to GLGs IG


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 27, 2020)

Have been busy and a tad lazy. My amendments mixed compost is chomping at the bit to help my plants get going. Pure white and extremely thick lol. I have a lucky wookie that will be thrilled when it see a dose of this! Last harvest was great and very quality. Even with some low yielders I was able to pull very respectful numbers.

Hope all is well in the family! Happy growing!

Also pic of one space next up. Lil def. Late on the jump. I'll flip in a week or 2.... lucky wookie, tga cherrygasum (rip sub) old tga gear (2), and last a alien bubba pez from laplata labs. In 2nd space some inkognyto gear and a peach hp if I get even 1 female. We shall see!

This shit really is alive!


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 27, 2020)

Are those t-shirt freebies at glg any indication of what may come to be in stock?

I certainly hope so. Can anyone recommend a strain from Bodhi that offers effects similar to the sunshine daydream?


Peace


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jun 27, 2020)

@Nutbag Poster you just cost me about 5 bills haha and I'm happy. Last time this happened it was @OrganicGorilla ftw! You gotta pay to play! sheeeeet I have wayyyy too many Bodhi beans


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 27, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @Nutbag Poster you just cost me about 5 bills haha and I'm happy. Last time this happened it was @OrganicGorilla ftw! You gotta pay to play! sheeeeet I have wayyyy too many Bodhi beans


Oops.


----------



## mathed (Jun 28, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> No trouble with the quality from GLG. Its great. I will say it took three weeks from when they received my last payment to get me my order. Its the first time that has happened and I did get a canned response when I sent an email about it. On this last order I got *LVTK x LBF*. Hopefully that's a good one.
> Well here is a little Goji.View attachment 4497092View attachment 4497093


The LVTK x LBF that I sprouted is more sativa leaning, very tight node spacing, minimal branching with thick forming flowers. Very easy to grow, so far very good good trichome coverage and is a very good looking plant. Not so robust in the smell department, just a muted fresh scent that is pretty non-descriptive. It's basically one giant bud about 24-27 inches in length and 3-4 inches in diameter.


----------



## jp68 (Jun 28, 2020)

Dla 6 is pretty hashy with a good couch lock buzz but only got 2 females and the nigerian probe is a top notch sativa. Anyone holding those probe packs needs to crack em cuz i got a few keepers out of my pack .Currently running 2 probes of the 6 i got out of that pack


----------



## mtntrogger (Jun 28, 2020)

Niburu - anyone on here grown it ? Hunting down lots of older rare Bodhi gear and this one caught my attention


----------



## loco41 (Jun 28, 2020)

TtZoo said:


> Thank goodness this thread seems to be getting back on track. I'm new here and nearly bailed permanently the way this thread was going, on a fricking Bodhi thread as well! Irony anyone?!
> 
> Anyway, here's some pics of the More Cowbell end if week 5...


Looking awesome man. I had a beautiful more cowbells last run so decided to try my luck again. Went 2/2 on females, hopefully get some varieation with the two, but happy so far with them again. Just now at 3 weeks since I went to 12/12 so hopeful for another quality harvest. Look forward to seeing your finish up nicely though..


----------



## Boosky (Jun 28, 2020)

mtntrogger said:


> Niburu - anyone on here grown it ? Hunting down lots of older rare Bodhi gear and this one caught my attention


That one sounds wicked, do you have a chance to buy it?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 28, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Ha! Well, I kinda hate to single one out that's running low. Look at it this way... several males are deceased. Appalachia, Snow Lotus, Sunshine Daydream, Strawberry Milk. I picked a couple of females that I wanted to check out crossed with dead males. One pack from a famous clone I've never bought a piece of and one pack from a select female of an old school strain. That's all I'm basing it on anyway... no big inside info or anything. Maybe I'll let you guys personalize your own picks with that strategy.


Strawberry milk is dead? I wouldn’t count that one out as he just released F2s. Ill bet he refines the strain and introduces an even better male. Snow Lotus crosses are definitely worth nabbing though since it’s one of the only males that gets overpowered by the female in the cross. Strawberry lotus sounds like a super interesting one.

Does anyone know how we find out about new Bodhi drops? Is there a mailing list? I was a couple days late to the last one and missed some nice freebies.


----------



## Boosky (Jun 28, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Strawberry milk is dead? I wouldn’t count that one out as he just released F2s. Ill bet he refines the strain and introduces an even better male. Snow Lotus crosses are definitely worth nabbing though since it’s one of the only males that gets overpowered by the female in the cross. Strawberry lotus sounds like a super interesting one.
> 
> Does anyone know how we find out about new Bodhi drops? Is there a mailing list? I was a couple days late to the last one and missed some nice freebies.


Most of the Snow Lotus crosses I have grown were excellent! Still got a few older ones I am working my way through. Gonna do a black and white run with Black Lotus and White Lotus.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 28, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Strawberry milk is dead? I wouldn’t count that one out as he just released F2s. Ill bet he refines the strain and introduces an even better male.


Good point... he could select a new male. I suppose that's true for Sunshine Daydream too. I'm not gonna count on it though. He doesn't seem to like to retrace his steps, but he could if he chose to.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 28, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Does anyone know how we find out about new Bodhi drops? Is there a mailing list? I was a couple days late to the last one and missed some nice freebies.


I’d recommend getting on mailing lists for GLG, JBC, etc. Not sure there’s another way beyond keeping close tabs on seed banks.


----------



## Boosky (Jun 28, 2020)

Dear Bodhi, please bring back Dank Sinatra and Sunshine 4. Thank you, Boo.


----------



## Stink Floyd (Jun 28, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Dear Bodhi, please bring back Dank Sinatra and Sunshine 4. Thank you, Boo.


Headiegardens has a single Dank Sinatra F2 and Soul Mate combo pack listed. Soul Mate is Bodhi, not sure who bred the Dank.


----------



## SFnone (Jun 28, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Good point... he could select a new male. I suppose that's true for Sunshine Daydream too. I'm not gonna count on it though. He doesn't seem to like to retrace his steps, but he could if he chose to.


he absolutely could introduce a new male at some point. purple unicorn has been used in multiple generations, f2 was used in at least one released cross, I do believe f3 was the male used in some of the testers a while back, but i'd have to check to be sure, and of course f4 in the newest f5 release of pu... I tested one cross with purple unicorn a couple of years ago and he told me that purple unicorn was unpredictable and that he was trying to get it right. my point with all this, is that if there is a need for it, there's a definite possibility that a next generation male could emerge, possibly better than the original. I think right now he's trying to expand his males, which may mean letting go of some of the others... I know of some seeds from different males than the usual that have yet to be released, but I can't in good conscience say that I know whether or not they are from living fathers, so I won't mention them.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 29, 2020)

2nd space is closer to done. Will finish today and flip in a week or 2. Allow me to introduce...

Bodhi- peach hp
Inkognyto- poppin fresh (stout lil girl very excited)
Inkognyto- lil peach ogk


I'm going to post more later as this more cowbell ogkb has got the best of me lol.... I will be putting a couple extra In grass roots los 3 gallon pots and try to top dress through flower. Not exactly my style but I'm NOT going with a synthetic diet! I have pulled it off in 3 gallons before just more work to keep em happy! It IS possible... I hope all is well in the bodhi family! Happy growing!


Edit: funny side note. The bucket photo I posted.. i was told by a "long time organic gardener" that the white fuzz is mold and it needs to go in the trash immediately lol... I almost died on the spot. He must have some skill....wtf eh? And yes these transplants are not quite 100% happy (left in 1 gallon pot a week or 2 to long) all will be well soon!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 29, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Dear Bodhi, please bring back Dank Sinatra and Sunshine 4. Thank you, Boo.


I've missed out on those, but wow, people really seem to love those two. It seems like there are some current crosses that could be similar that haven't gotten a lot of attention. Bodhi's talked about the broad leaf kushes... "The Suge Pure kush is very similar to Bubba kush, La affy, and Socal Master, most likely a close relative". So if La Affy x g13hp = Dank Sinatra, what about the other broad leaf kushes crossed to the same papa? Right now we have:
*Heavenly Hashplant* = Bubba Kush x g13hp
*Master Hashplant* = Master Kush x g13hp (not sure if this is the So Cal Master Kush or a different one)

Seems like if you loved and/or missed Dank Sinatra, those two ought to be similar... possibly even better, possibly not.

Similar thing with the Sunshine 4 which is Chem 4 x SSDD. I'm not sure they're still available but I know there are Chem D x SSDD, and Chem 1 x SSDD packs out there. Seems like you should get some similar things to Sunshine 4 out of those too, if you're sitting on those packs.


----------



## mtntrogger (Jun 29, 2020)

MetalToots said:


> Sorcerer's apprentice @40 days
> View attachment 4602608View attachment 4602609View attachment 4602610


looking good man !


----------



## TtZoo (Jun 29, 2020)

loco41 said:


> Looking awesome man. I had a beautiful more cowbells last run so decided to try my luck again. Went 2/2 on females, hopefully get some varieation with the two, but happy so far with them again. Just now at 3 weeks since I went to 12/12 so hopeful for another quality harvest. Look forward to seeing your finish up nicely though..


That's superb Loco41, interesting pheno too. What was the smoke like? This is my first time running it after getting males.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 29, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I've missed out on those, but wow, people really seem to love those two. It seems like there are some current crosses that could be similar that haven't gotten a lot of attention. Bodhi's talked about the broad leaf kushes... "The Suge Pure kush is very similar to Bubba kush, La affy, and Socal Master, most likely a close relative". So if La Affy x g13hp = Dank Sinatra, what about the other broad leaf kushes crossed to the same papa? Right now we have:
> *Heavenly Hashplant* = Bubba Kush x g13hp
> *Master Hashplant* = Master Kush x g13hp (not sure if this is the So Cal Master Kush or a different one)
> 
> ...


Bodhi never released the Suge x 88g13hp. It had some extreme bag appeal. I think the tester suggested the name Dark Tower. Not sure what forum. Maybe breedbay.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 29, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Bodhi never released the Suge x 88g13hp. It had some extreme bag appeal. I think the tester suggested the name Dark Tower. Not sure what forum. Maybe breedbay.


The Suge Kush only happened to be the first one in the quote I dug up about broad leaf kushes, but I WAS wondering if he ever did a Suge hashplant . I wonder what happened with that one.


----------



## mindriot (Jun 29, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> The Suge Kush only happened to be the first one in the quote I dug up about broad leaf kushes, but I WAS wondering if he ever did a Suge hashplant . I wonder what happened with that one.


 Don't forget Hollyweed. LA Pure Kush x G13hp. Isn't Suge Kush related to LA Pure?


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 29, 2020)

I still have Lando's stash to run. Suge Kush x Snow Lotus.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 29, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Don't forget Hollyweed. LA Pure Kush x G13hp. Isn't Suge Kush related to LA Pure?


I've been trying to sort that out for a while now...it's confusing. The best I can figure is that there's Suge Kush, aka LA Pure Kush, which is the broad leaf one that's similar to LA Affy and Bubba. And then there's the Hollywood Pure Kush, aka Topanga Kush, which I think is supposed to grow more like an OG and is something different. Not sure though.

I've also noticed there was a Boba's Stash that was LA Affy x Snow Lotus. Anyone get to try that one? That sounds pretty promising.


----------



## mtntrogger (Jun 29, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Bodhi never released the Suge x 88g13hp. It had some extreme bag appeal. I think the tester suggested the name Dark Tower. Not sure what forum. Maybe breedbay.


Thats one Ive seen pics of tester packs. Makes me drool thinking about it. Always hoped to find someone that made f2's of it. That and the Guava Hp...I could go on. My Bodhi dream list is still pretty long, even with the 4 packs that showed up today and the 2 more that I should see next week !

@HamNEggs s I have been trying to get more info about Landos from peeps that have grown it. There are still a few packs around, Ive also seen a pack or 2 of jabbas. Been eyeing them both up. I prefer that coffee, kush profile over the femine baby powder, marshmallow profile of the hollywood PK


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jun 29, 2020)

Nothing too exciting to post about. First two strawberry temples are out of the cloner after 11ish days and looking healthy. The other three look like they'll be good to go later this week.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 29, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Nothing too exciting to post about. First two strawberry temples are out of the cloner after 11ish days and looking healthy. The other three look like they'll be good to go later this week. View attachment 4609395View attachment 4609396


 Nothing the matter with clones coming out with no stress and nice and green etc. Mine lately looking good as well lol... I let the small victory excite me! When the big shit happen you will be very excited.. shit I'm excited for you lol. 

What to do with this peach hp male??? Stinky, stocky, tight? Flower for pollen?


----------



## Boosky (Jun 29, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I've missed out on those, but wow, people really seem to love those two. It seems like there are some current crosses that could be similar that haven't gotten a lot of attention. Bodhi's talked about the broad leaf kushes... "The Suge Pure kush is very similar to Bubba kush, La affy, and Socal Master, most likely a close relative". So if La Affy x g13hp = Dank Sinatra, what about the other broad leaf kushes crossed to the same papa? Right now we have:
> *Heavenly Hashplant* = Bubba Kush x g13hp
> *Master Hashplant* = Master Kush x g13hp (not sure if this is the So Cal Master Kush or a different one)
> 
> ...


I have grown several Heavenly Hashplant and got nothing even close to Dank Sinatra. Same with Sunshine 4, the closest I've came to it was Hashplant 4. Although the Chem D x SSDD was close and the Grandmas Hashplant I just grew was great in it's own way, I would grow it again. Not Dank Sinatra great but great nonetheless.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 29, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I have grown several Heavenly Hashplant and got nothing even close to Dank Sinatra. Same with Sunshine 4, the closest I've came to it was Hashplant 4. Although the Chem D x SSDD was close and the Grandmas Hashplant I just grew was great in it's own way, I would grow it again. Not Dank Sinatra great but great nonetheless.


Sounds like you're way ahead of me on that thought process. Bummer that the Heavenly HP didn't get close. Anybody tried the Master HP yet?


----------



## loco41 (Jun 29, 2020)

TtZoo said:


> That's superb Loco41, interesting pheno too. What was the smoke like? This is my first time running it after getting males.


Dang, sorry for the bad luck on the males, I got lucky with 4/4 females so far in my pack. The trim needed was very minimal too which I appreciated as well.

I really enjoy the smoke, hits hard at first then evens out to a really nice high. I neglect the other strain I ran last time and am constantly dipping in this jar. I hope you enjoy it as much as I am though man and best of luck with the last few weeks sir.


----------



## Boosky (Jun 29, 2020)

loco41 said:


> Dang, sorry for the bad luck on the males, I got lucky with 4/4 females so far in my pack. The trim needed was very minimal too which I appreciated as well.
> 
> I really enjoy the smoke, hits hard at first then evens out to a really nice high. I neglect the other strain I ran last time and am constantly dipping in this jar. I hope you enjoy it as much as I am though man and best of luck with the last few weeks sir.


Seems like when I hear someone getting males someone else pops up in here and has females. So it's still 50/50 ratio. Still sucks being on the male end of things. I just got 1 female out of 6 on my Drunken Parrot. Oh well, can't win 'em all. Maybe my other 5 Drunken Parrot left will be female. I really enjoyed the More Cowbells also, potent smoke for sure!


----------



## loco41 (Jun 29, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Seems like when I hear someone getting males someone else pops up in here and has females. So it's still 50/50 ratio. Still sucks being on the male end of things. I just got 1 female out of 6 on my Drunken Parrot. Oh well, can't win 'em all. Maybe my other 5 Drunken Parrot left will be female. I really enjoyed the More Cowbells also, potent smoke for sure!


Haha for sure. I like to think I just have that magic soil mix..


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 29, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Nothing the matter with clones coming out with no stress and nice and green etc. Mine lately looking good as well lol... I let the small victory excite me! When the big shit happen you will be very excited.. shit I'm excited for you lol.
> 
> What to do with this peach hp male??? Stinky, stocky, tight? Flower for pollen?View attachment 4609568


Pollen!


----------



## lukio (Jun 29, 2020)

Guava Wookie
 

Black Triangle


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 29, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I've been trying to sort that out for a while now...it's confusing. The best I can figure is that there's Suge Kush, aka LA Pure Kush, which is the broad leaf one that's similar to LA Affy and Bubba. And then there's the Hollywood Pure Kush, aka Topanga Kush, which I think is supposed to grow more like an OG and is something different. Not sure though.
> 
> I've also noticed there was a Boba's Stash that was LA Affy x Snow Lotus. Anyone get to try that one? That sounds pretty promising.


Correct. Suge = Bubba like indica. HPK = Topanga = I forget the other names, etc = marshmellow/lime indica OG (to me). I grew a starlet kush from GGG with the HPK in it. It was pretty tasty so that HPK is a nice indica dom OG. Hollyweed from bodhi is supposed to be super fire btw. 

I think the confusion is the LA Pure Kush (Suge) and Hollywood Pure Kush, which makes sense that someone would mess up


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 29, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Pollen!


Always the answer if you can and not screw up your crop. If you think about it, male cannabis plants are discriminated against. We should take this to the supreme court!!! We should be allowed to grow males outside with no legal issues.


----------



## YardG (Jun 29, 2020)

Debatable what it means, but VT law talks about numbers of female plants, with no mention of males. Somebody should start a pollen bank.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 29, 2020)

I found the suge pk x hashplant from breebay. def a bubba hashplant. 
grown by sevren
can anyone post this pic?


https://www.breedbay.org/community/media/pk-suge-x-g13-hp.216538/


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jun 29, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Nothing the matter with clones coming out with no stress and nice and green etc. Mine lately looking good as well lol... I let the small victory excite me! When the big shit happen you will be very excited.. shit I'm excited for you lol.
> 
> What to do with this peach hp male??? Stinky, stocky, tight? Flower for pollen?View attachment 4609568


Like @rollinfunk said, if you have the space and ability; chuck that pollen and see what happens.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 29, 2020)

lukio said:


> Guava Wookie
> View attachment 4609652
> 
> Black Triangle
> View attachment 4609651


Wow. Just wow. How does the black triangle smell?


----------



## entourageffect (Jun 29, 2020)

Making the decision between Lavender Jack and Granola Funk - if you could share experience with either, I would appreciate it! 

More broadly, does anyone know of phytochemical profile results for Bodhi's chemovars?


----------



## TtZoo (Jun 30, 2020)

loco41 said:


> Dang, sorry for the bad luck on the males, I got lucky with 4/4 females so far in my pack. The trim needed was very minimal too which I appreciated as well.
> 
> I really enjoy the smoke, hits hard at first then evens out to a really nice high. I neglect the other strain I ran last time and am constantly dipping in this jar. I hope you enjoy it as much as I am though man and best of luck with the last few weeks sir.


Thanks man good to know the smoke is good and getting males was fine, it was all experience. To be totally honest being only my second grow I screwed up popping most of the seeds so lost a few that way that didn't germ (totally my error), so the first three that did get into veg were male, then I got the female I'm flowering and the one in veh I'm convinced is also female, so it's evening up! 

With only two v. small tents it just takes time with regs, but I'm in no rush. 

I only grow for myself, my wife and a mate who is ill so this flowering plant will give us enough stock to give me time to find males and keep the line going (have two MC left and a full pack of HashplantD).


----------



## MetalToots (Jun 30, 2020)

entourageffect said:


> Making the decision between Lavender Jack and Granola Funk - if you could share experience with either, I would appreciate it!
> 
> More broadly, does anyone know of phytochemical profile results for Bodhi's chemovars?


Hi i grew out some granola funk a few years ago. Here's a few pics i saved.
I found out that this strain really needs a good cure. Or at least the phenos i grew.

At first i got some pretty wild scents : burnt rubber, tennis ball, lavender, citrus, cat piss all blended to different degrees.
It took like 2 or 3 months of curing to bring some new scents that i found more enjoyable. Especially that cookie dough that i've read about but never tasted.

Hope that helps!


----------



## johnnie twosheds (Jun 30, 2020)

entourageffect said:


> Making the decision between Lavender Jack and Granola Funk - if you could share experience with either, I would appreciate it!
> 
> More broadly, does anyone know of phytochemical profile results for Bodhi's chemovars?


I grew out 5 females of Lavender Jack and they ended up good but nothing special. Haven't done the GF so can't comment.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 30, 2020)

I flowered 2 phenos of Lav Jack last year and the smoke was weak as hell on both phenos 

I still have the weed cause nobody smokes it


----------



## hillbill (Jun 30, 2020)

lukio said:


> Guava Wookie
> View attachment 4609652
> 
> Black Triangle
> View attachment 4609651


I will be watching, got a pack of those Guava Wookie.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jun 30, 2020)

entourageffect said:


> Making the decision between Lavender Jack and Granola Funk - if you could share experience with either, I would appreciate it!
> 
> More broadly, does anyone know of phytochemical profile results for Bodhi's chemovars?


you can search IG for some pics of each. There are real heaters in each pack. I have a GF remix running now that I actually hope is a male. Huge double serrations like the OGKB. I do think you will find lavender terps In LJ. The answer to which pack should I run x or y, is always run both.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I will be watching, got a pack of those Guava Wookie.


This^^^. Been some nice photos of this posted. With a name like that I figure it has to be good. Great parents to boot! I'll make us some popcorn!


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 30, 2020)

Does anyone know what the parents of Dragonsoul are? Thanks. EDIT: Nevermind. Found it with a search. Duh.


----------



## entourageffect (Jun 30, 2020)

MetalToots said:


> Hi i grew out some granola funk a few years ago. Here's a few pics i saved.
> I found out that this strain really needs a good cure. Or at least the phenos i grew.
> 
> At first i got some pretty wild scents : burnt rubber, tennis ball, lavender, citrus, cat piss all blended to different degrees.
> ...


Thanks Metal! Gorgeous - well done!


----------



## mtntrogger (Jun 30, 2020)

Boosky said:


> That one sounds wicked, do you have a chance to buy it?


Not yet..on the hunt. Looks like it was never released, just sent out as testers. I might have a line on a pack. Endless hours of pouring over hundreds of different threads to get a single "lead". Hopefully it pays off. Still looking for many other packs of Bodhis work, and the list of f2's I am hunting down is daunting


----------



## mtntrogger (Jun 30, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Strawberry milk is dead? I wouldn’t count that one out as he just released F2s. Ill bet he refines the strain and introduces an even better male. Snow Lotus crosses are definitely worth nabbing though since it’s one of the only males that gets overpowered by the female in the cross. Strawberry lotus sounds like a super interesting one.
> 
> Does anyone know how we find out about new Bodhi drops? Is there a mailing list? I was a couple days late to the last one and missed some nice freebies.


Ive seen him and mrs Bodhi post pics on ig of what they are packaging up, from there I usually start hawking his regular outlets for deets. But yeah, they can happen without much warning sometimes, its tough to be on the ball everytime stuff is dropping


----------



## Craigson (Jun 30, 2020)

mtntrogger said:


> Not yet..on the hunt. Looks like it was never released, just sent out as testers. I might have a line on a pack. Endless hours of pouring over hundreds of different threads to get a single "lead". Hopefully it pays off. Still looking for many other packs of Bodhis work, and the list of f2's I am hunting down is daunting


What f2s are you after?
Im trying to get through my collection and f2 everything. But w the space I have its going to be a looonnng project.
Doing Golden Triangle and Black Triangle now. Have tons of older rare stuff to get through


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 30, 2020)

Is there any info on the cherry lotus strain, figured there is some info somewhere in this thread but can't seem to find it. Anyways...I'm picking up a clone of it from a very good source, always has clean, pheno hunted cuts, they're growers, not a dispensary. I'm very excited about this strain, its- Fat cherry × snow lotus, I don't think you can get beans of it from bodhi, pretty sure its discontinued. If there's any info you can point me to on this strain, it would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 30, 2020)

Wait I found a few pages, lol..


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Is there any info on the cherry lotus strain, figured there is some info somewhere in this thread but can't seem to find it. Anyways...I'm picking up a clone of it from a very good source, always has clean, pheno hunted cuts, they're growers, not a dispensary. I'm very excited about this strain, its- Fat cherry × snow lotus, I don't think you can get beans of it from bodhi, pretty sure its discontinued. If there's any info you can point me to on this strain, it would be greatly appreciated..


GLG should still have some in stock.

Edit: confirmed in stock now.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 30, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> GLG should still have some in stock.
> 
> Edit: confirmed in stock now.


Haha yup your right, don't know why I thought it was not around anymore, o well.


----------



## Boosky (Jun 30, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Always the answer if you can and not screw up your crop. If you think about it, male cannabis plants are discriminated against. We should take this to the supreme court!!! We should be allowed to grow males outside with no legal issues.


That would be cool! Never thought about it but yeah I could get alot of pollen off an outside guy.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 30, 2020)

Heres the Divine Intervention I forgot to post for @AdvancedBuffalo . Grows pretty wild but is tasty as fuck, seems like a good breeding tool.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jun 30, 2020)

Boosky said:


> That would be cool! Never thought about it but yeah I could get alot of pollen off an outside guy.


You wanted pollen? I found pollen. (But i haven’t ordered from here yet).

https://www.strainly.io/s?category=pollen


----------



## mtntrogger (Jun 30, 2020)

Craigson said:


> What f2s are you after?
> Im trying to get through my collection and f2 everything. But w the space I have its going to be a looonnng project.
> Doing Golden Triangle and Black Triangle now. Have tons of older rare stuff to get through


Yeah Id like to do something similar. Maybe not everything though. lol ! I ran through a pack of Black Triangle but didnt get any keepers. Just bought another pack but I will probably sit on them for a bit. It looks like it might be discontinued. I was definitely hoping to find some Golden Triangles also. Hows it grow for you ? The list of stuff im looking for is pretty long. I try to keep it in check but you know how it gets ! Ive made a bunch of stuff just havent worked any Bodhi gear into f2 or crosses yet, but im hoping to change that pretty soon here. Right at the top Id have to say is Dank Sinatra, Niburu, Mothers Milk, Lions Milk, Guava Hashplant, Stardawg (corey)x 88g13hp, and Gold Star. Anything with Instant Karma or Strawberry milk ! More Ancient Ogs would be awesome as well. Grew out a few f2's but didnt get the one I was looking for. I realize these are mostly all from the Deadly G dad. Like I said the list is long, those star wars remixs are also really interesting sounding. Man I need to get a farm!


----------



## Green pantsuit (Jun 30, 2020)

Some sexy Axis x SSDD and Lemon Thai x OMG testers starting to kick into flower mode. Got 5/9 females on the Axis x SSDD and 3/8 on the Lemon Thai x OMG...not to shabby ratio wise. excited to see what these ladies have to offer!


----------



## lukio (Jul 1, 2020)

hillbill said:


> got a pack of those Guava Wookie.


waddup bill. great plants! unfortunately i got loadsa males, like 10/12! they stunk so bad in veg too...


----------



## hillbill (Jul 1, 2020)

lukio said:


> waddup bill. great plants! unfortunately i got loadsa males, like 10/12! they stunk so bad in veg too...


Maybe I’ll run some with Starflight Guava from JBC contest.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 1, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Maybe I’ll run some with Starflight Guava from JBC contest.


I'll be watching or should I say reading patiently. Lol. Got a pack but won't be able to get to it for awhile. @hillbill No pics! That's why I said reading patiently. Cracks me up when someone comes on here asking for pics from you, I literally laugh every time!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 1, 2020)

I got perfect germination rates on Lemon Wookie and Magenta HP V2, and on Purple Wookie V3 I have 9 of 12. I'll take that anytime and it looks like my homemade EWC are working great. Sorry about last week, I'm going to run my own seed packs and not buy from a dispensary anymore even if they carry Bodhi. I just took advantage of GLG's BOGO and spent close to $500, so I'm going to be rocking seed packs! After this run, I'm going to run more!!! I've been running my own Bodhi packs since 2015, so that's what I'm about to do. My friends are telling me that my smoke is better than any dispensary in OKC, so I'll take their advice and "Plant More Seeds"... 

Lemon Wookie 12/12


Magenta HP 12/12 and Purple Wookie 9/12


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 1, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I got perfect germination rates on Lemon Wookie and Magenta HP V2, and on Purple Wookie V3 I have 9 of 12. I'll take that anytime and it looks like my homemade EWC are working great. Sorry about last week, I'm going to run my own seed packs and not buy from a dispensary anymore even if they carry Bodhi. I just took advantage of GLG's BOGO and spent close to $500, so I'm going to be rocking seed packs! After this run, I'm going to run more!!! I've been running my own Bodhi packs since 2015, so that's what I'm about to do. My friends are telling me that my smoke is better than any dispensary in OKC, so I'll take their advice and "Plant More Seeds"...
> 
> Lemon Wookie 12/12
> View attachment 4611697
> ...


I stopped buying seeds/clones from Michigan dispensaries a couple years back.


----------



## Deadication_grows (Jul 1, 2020)

legalcanada said:


> growing atm oldschool hindu kush .. might pop some afkanistan x talk of kabul in a week or 2


I cant wait for the oldschool hindu kush report!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 1, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> ...My friends are telling me that my smoke is better than any dispensary in OKC...


Good job. I got a Nikah clone from clone co.
It was best I had before buying packs. Why the herbs sold in shops don't have any power is a great question. I've had great homegrown from here that blows dispensary stuff away. I have some hashplant crosses going outside. Looking good. And I plan on doing multiple crosses with the males I get. 
So the next time could get really interesting.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 1, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> I've had great homegrown from here that blows dispensary stuff away.


Why is this? If dispensaries are selling clones and not bud, why not find the one with over-the-top funk and smaller/medium yields? I usually have my favorite plants picked in preflower because I look for the funky ones. If they don't have the funk, then pass them on... Also, I'm buying 2x of each seed pack, that's more effort than the dispensaries are putting in, and I'm just running out of my garage. Maybe I should open a clone store and give respect to Bodhi's gear. I would LOVE to run seed packs for a living, just imagine!!!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jul 1, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Why is this? If dispensaries are selling clones and not bud, why not find the one with over-the-top funk and smaller/medium yields? I usually have my favorite plants picked in preflower because I look for the funky ones. If they don't have the funk, then pass them on... Also, I'm buying 2x of each seed pack, that's more effort than the dispensaries are putting in, and I'm just running out of my garage. Maybe I should open a clone store and give respect to Bodhi's gear. I would LOVE to run seed packs for a living, just imagine!!!


you would make a killing... but the Chads would set their sights on you...


----------



## SFnone (Jul 1, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Why is this? If dispensaries are selling clones and not bud, why not find the one with over-the-top funk and smaller/medium yields? I usually have my favorite plants picked in preflower because I look for the funky ones. If they don't have the funk, then pass them on... Also, I'm buying 2x of each seed pack, that's more effort than the dispensaries are putting in, and I'm just running out of my garage. Maybe I should open a clone store and give respect to Bodhi's gear. I would LOVE to run seed packs for a living, just imagine!!!


oh man, that would be nice... every year I think if only I had the time and resources, I could go through like 100 females from seed of one strain, smoke them all and find "the one"... then maybe get enough to pay myself back and give out cuts to all who wants one within the community... and fuck the dispensaries.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 1, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> you would make a killing... but the Chads would set their sights on you...


better than the C.H.U.D.S .... sorry, stupid joke...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 1, 2020)

SFnone said:


> oh man, that would be nice... every year I think if only I had the time and resources, I could go through like 100 females from seed of one strain, smoke them all and find "the one"... then maybe get enough to pay myself back and give out cuts to all who wants one within the community... and fuck the dispensaries.


My goal this summer is to get a greenhouse on my property, like a 24'x60'. I'm a disabled vet with 100% disability, so I have the time and money to do this. Also, my wife is going to school for horticulture, so she is learning things that I don't know. I feel you though, if I get a greenhouse, my indoor garden is going to be dedicated to seeds and I'll forever be buying GLG's BOGO!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 1, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> you would make a killing... but the Chads would set their sights on you...


This is the truth, but I don't even want to talk about last week lol...


----------



## Palomar (Jul 1, 2020)

Got 2 males so far... still waiting on a couple to finish up before I can get a few more flowering. First Bohdi grow underway!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 1, 2020)

Here is a Bodhi interview(only one that I know of) and I thought that I would share. Adam Dunn is the jackass giving the interview and he is completely jealous because Bodhi Seeds > T.H Seeds. Watch him through a fit because Bodhi does F1 while "to be considered a respectable breeder" you need to do F6 or higher. Anyways, I always pictured Gandhi when I thought of what Bodhi looks like. Nope, more like Jack Black...


----------



## SugarUB (Jul 1, 2020)

__
https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast%2Fepisode-9-bodhi-of-bodhi-seeds-nierika-supernatural-selections


__
https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast%2Fbodhi-seeds

Here's another interview. Posted it a while ago but this thread moves quickly. It's a two-parter, can't even count how many times I've listened to it lol. The Mean Gene, CSI Humboldt, AK Bean Brains, Karma, Breeder Steve, Duke Diamond, True, Matt Riot, and Skunk VA episodes are also really good. Heavy Dayze makes a great interviewer as he is quite knowledgeable himself.


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 1, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> you would make a killing... but the Chads would set their sights on you...


HAHAHA ! Totally. So many Chads, and always too many Karens


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 2, 2020)

We just received some test results from some Love Triangle flower grown by a local grower that came in at 23% THC. The grower didn't do the best job growing it but it still came out pretty good. It's all about what you grow and how you grow it. If you're a poor grower, you'll get poor flower. But don't lose faith, keep learning and try try again. Eventually you'll get it. 

Here's some God's Paintbrush @38days. Smells on this one are pretty wild with sweetness. Like one of those starburst candies.


----------



## nDanger (Jul 2, 2020)

I want to thank everyone for the heads-up on GLG's BOGO! Grabbed some Dragon's Milk and Terpenado, with 2 Soul Mates for the freebies.
This is my first order with GLG (my money arrives tomorrow). I've got 8 Space Monkeys and 7 Lemon Hashplant v2 (all unsexed yet) in the room, so it'll be a while before the new ones get popped.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 2, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Why is this? If dispensaries are selling clones and not bud, why not find the one with over-the-top funk and smaller/medium yields? I usually have my favorite plants picked in preflower because I look for the funky ones. If they don't have the funk, then pass them on... Also, I'm buying 2x of each seed pack, that's more effort than the dispensaries are putting in, and I'm just running out of my garage. Maybe I should open a clone store and give respect to Bodhi's gear. I would LOVE to run seed packs for a living, just imagine!!!


To be fair, growing better bud than what dispensaries have to offer isn’t that hard. You just have to care about what you are doing. Most growers in this industry are more focused on their bottom line rather than the quality of their product. That means they select for frosty, heavy yielding terp-less phenos. There is a reason hype strains are mostly polyhybrid frosty flowers with lackluster terps. The yield is great and the buds are dense and tight. They run through machine trimmers really well while still maintaining that bag appeal. They finish flower in under 8 weeks and grow well in a tight trellis setup. It’s the industry formula.

Quite literally anything that deviates from those standards is bound to be better. Grow something that is the opposite spectrum and you may have a lot of work/selection in store for you. But if selected correctly, it will make even the hypest of hype strains look like poo.

The problem with a bodhi strain style clone service is the lack of hype. Your potential customers are already inoculated with poly hype, and it will be hard to peel them away from the Purple Cake Punch MAC Cookies that gets them so many likes on their Instagram page. I bet you would slowly build a dedicated customer base, though.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 2, 2020)

2 confirmed Lemon Wookie v2. Had a male and 2 not yet known, riding with 1 Space Monkey f2.

3/4 Old Soul are all pine, cedar and paint store but the last is all strawberry malt, very strong.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 2, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> We just received some test results from some Love Triangle flower grown by a local grower that came in at 23% THC. The grower didn't do the best job growing it but it still came out pretty good. It's all about what you grow and how you grow it. If you're a poor grower, you'll get poor flower. But don't lose faith, keep learning and try try again. Eventually you'll get it.
> 
> Here's some God's Paintbrush @38days. Smells on this one are pretty wild with sweetness. Like one of those starburst candies.
> 
> View attachment 4612071


This is exactly what I was planning on doing. Sending the sweet phenos in for testing. Is this an orange one?


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 2, 2020)

I 


MustangStudFarm said:


> Here is a Bodhi interview(only one that I know of) and I thought that I would share. Adam Dunn is the jackass giving the interview and he is completely jealous because Bodhi Seeds > T.H Seeds. Watch him through a fit because Bodhi does F1 while "to be considered a respectable breeder" you need to do F6 or higher. Anyways, I always pictured Gandhi when I thought of what Bodhi looks like. Nope, more like Jack Black...


still remember watching this live. The ic crew was deep. I was on hold but never got through. Was all over ic before it went live


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 2, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> This is exactly what I was planning on doing. Sending the sweet phenos in for testing. Is this an orange one?


It's smells like a starburst candy to me. Don't think I noticed any orange in there.


----------



## Craigson (Jul 2, 2020)

legalcanada said:


> growing atm oldschool hindu kush .. might pop some afkanistan x talk of kabul in a week or 2


How are the hindu doing? Ive got a bunch of diff hindu (including this one) I might run soon. Hoping yo find that super gas!!


----------



## Craigson (Jul 2, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> We just received some test results from some Love Triangle flower grown by a local grower that came in at 23% THC. The grower didn't do the best job growing it but it still came out pretty good. It's all about what you grow and how you grow it. If you're a poor grower, you'll get poor flower. But don't lose faith, keep learning and try try again. Eventually you'll get it.
> 
> Here's some God's Paintbrush @38days. Smells on this one are pretty wild with sweetness. Like one of those starburst candies.
> 
> View attachment 4612071


Thats seems about right. I just got some Black Triangle and Golden Triangle tested and they both came back at 21%.
And they were heavily seeded too


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> It's smells like a starburst candy to me. Don't think I noticed any orange in there.


the pink one?...


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 2, 2020)

More space cake


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 2, 2020)

sunni said:


> the pink one?...


Yes exactly like the pink one to me. It's early still but hopefully it will retain that smell.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 2, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> To be fair, growing better bud than what dispensaries have to offer isn’t that hard. You just have to care about what you are doing. Most growers in this industry are more focused on their bottom line rather than the quality of their product. That means they select for frosty, heavy yielding terp-less phenos. There is a reason hype strains are mostly polyhybrid frosty flowers with lackluster terps. The yield is great and the buds are dense and tight. They run through machine trimmers really well while still maintaining that bag appeal. They finish flower in under 8 weeks and grow well in a tight trellis setup. It’s the industry formula.
> 
> Quite literally anything that deviates from those standards is bound to be better. Grow something that is the opposite spectrum and you may have a lot of work/selection in store for you. But if selected correctly, it will make even the hypest of hype strains look like poo.
> 
> The problem with a bodhi strain style clone service is the lack of hype. Your potential customers are already inoculated with poly hype, and it will be hard to peel them away from the Purple Cake Punch MAC Cookies that gets them so many likes on their Instagram page. I bet you would slowly build a dedicated customer base, though.


 This is the truth. Every word... not hard to do no, but when you find special you know it imo. Many here, us closet growers alike would smash dispensaries quality by a mile. 
Having said that there is a few respectable outfits that put in work (staff that cares) and often a home grower that has it down to science. I often find a 17% strain with crazy Terps to be much better buzz than a say 30% this that or the other. Thc means less than some think. Jmo but terps have a BIG effect on high. No hype strains in my garden. Just a few old gems I keep around like the sour d, mass super etc.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 2, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> This is the truth. Every word... not hard to do no, but when you find special you know it imo. Many here, us closet growers alike would smash dispensaries quality by a mile.
> Having said that there is a few respectable outfits that put in work (staff that cares) and often a home grower that has it down to science. I often find a 17% strain with crazy Terps to be much better buzz than a say 30% this that or the other. Thc means less than some think. Jmo but terps have a BIG effect on high. No hype strains in my garden. Just a few old gems I keep around like the sour d, mass super etc.


Im up in Maine and our caregiver program really gives independent growers the opportunity to grow amazing stuff on a slight macro scale. It’s really awesome. Though most are running hype (buyers demand it unfortunately), the quality is pretty good. You see a dramatic drop in quality when things go large scale, and we are just starting to see that with the introduction of rec. Dispensary bud here is straight corporate garbage. Rich suits only look at numbers and don’t look at long term growth and customer feedback.

I really don’t see a reasonable way to apply economy of scale to high quality flower. Since quality is linked to resin production, it poses a huge problem for corporate bud. Sticky, resinous, delicious bud is not at all friendly to large scale grows. Everything sticks to it, it’s Susceptible to molds/microclimates in the bud, and it gums up any processing equipment you try to run through it. No matter how you slice it, good bud is always a labor of love.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 2, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Im up in Maine and our caregiver program really gives independent growers the opportunity to grow amazing stuff on a slight macro scale. It’s really awesome. Though most are running hype (buyers demand it unfortunately), the quality is pretty good. You see a dramatic drop in quality when things go large scale, and we are just starting to see that with the introduction of rec. Dispensary bud here is straight corporate garbage. Rich suits only look at numbers and don’t look at long term growth and customer feedback.
> 
> I really don’t see a reasonable way to apply economy of scale to high quality flower. Since quality is linked to resin production, it poses a huge problem for corporate bud. Sticky, resinous, delicious bud is not at all friendly to large scale grows. Everything sticks to it, it’s Susceptible to molds/microclimates in the bud, and it gums up any processing equipment you try to run through it. No matter how you slice it, good bud is always a labor of love.


 I could not agree more! I like my buds sticky! Speaking of that.. have any of yall tried brush trimming? I'm a dry trimmer. Imo most of my leave type shit is brittle and should fall off with a brush. The buds are always spongy but dry (stem snap) but always sticky. I know my pics suck but quality should be picked out in some of my close ups (I hope lol). I spent 24.99 on a basting brush on roids and feel dumb but also intrigued lol... I'll keep ya posted if a pos! Figured I'd ask anyway!

Happy growing!


----------



## jp68 (Jul 2, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Yes exactly like the pink one to me. It's early still but hopefully it will retain that smell.


How was the cosmic serpent you ran? think it was you so pardon me if im wrong


----------



## Nefrella (Jul 2, 2020)

Did I jist get lucky with all girls?

These were switched to 12/12 (7) days ago. Do I need to leave in 12/12 longer?

Thx in advance, my first run with regular seeds!


----------



## YardG (Jul 2, 2020)

None of those photos show pistils, but the last two do look like they're likely showing female preflowers. First one, hard to tell, could be sidebranch leaves or a male preflower? Either way, I'd let 'em go a little longer before you draw any firm conclusions.


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 2, 2020)

jp68 said:


> How was the cosmic serpent you ran? think it was you so pardon me if im wrong


We're still running a couple cuts of the CS. It's pretty awesome with a fruit punch like smell early on then once it flowers and cures it gets a little skunky smell in there. It's flower is a light indica that some growers have shown tests up to 29% thc, although I believe that's pretty lofty and really don't believe much in test numbers. Pressed into hash, it turns into a day breaker. Had 4 bleeders from the pack, all males, and I didn't use their pollen for anything. Hoping to find some female bleeders from the progeny one day.


----------



## Omkarananda (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi everyone! Hope you’re good! Just chopped a Silver Sunshine and it smells like tropical fruit. Didn’t keep a cut, but I still have more in that pack for later. Also we have a couple Divine Intervention sprouts so hopefully there’s a female or two. Sending love to you!


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 2, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> We just received some test results from some Love Triangle flower grown by a local grower that came in at 23% THC. The grower didn't do the best job growing it but it still came out pretty good. It's all about what you grow and how you grow it. If you're a poor grower, you'll get poor flower. But don't lose faith, keep learning and try try again. Eventually you'll get it.
> 
> Here's some God's Paintbrush @38days. Smells on this one are pretty wild with sweetness. Like one of those starburst candies.
> 
> View attachment 4612071


beautiful! whats the stretch like on gods paintbrush? i have 2 in veg now, about to flip in a week or so


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 2, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast%2Fepisode-9-bodhi-of-bodhi-seeds-nierika-supernatural-selections
> 
> 
> ...


Worth a relisten. 
"Deep chunk has that huggy, take you home kind of vibe."
Loving you all. Hope everyone is happy and healthy.


----------



## predd (Jul 3, 2020)

Space monkey day 48 12/12


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 3, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> beautiful! whats the stretch like on gods paintbrush? i have 2 in veg now, about to flip in a week or so


We've flowered one out completely already and have the one pictures in flower. Both of them didn't stretch much at all maybe .25-.50. First flower for us is a super stress test, not in great soil, small pot, etc. Next run we'll learn a lot more on both of them. Both females I would say so far are pretty similar in looks/smell. High on the small tester was very uplifting sativa like, similar to the BSHW type high.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 3, 2020)

Love the Monkey!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 3, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> I could not agree more! I like my buds sticky! Speaking of that.. have any of yall tried brush trimming? I'm a dry trimmer. Imo most of my leave type shit is brittle and should fall off with a brush. The buds are always spongy but dry (stem snap) but always sticky. I know my pics suck but quality should be picked out in some of my close ups (I hope lol). I spent 24.99 on a basting brush on roids and feel dumb but also intrigued lol... I'll keep ya posted if a pos! Figured I'd ask anyway!
> 
> Happy growing!


I would think that method would be finicky since the stems need to be the perfect level of dry to brush off. But hey it could work! In the winter time we de-fan our harvested plants by hanging them outside. If it’s under 20 degrees F the stems end up freezing after an hour or so. Then we just shake them like a newborn baby and all of the leaves fall off. 

Maybe a combo of dried then flash frozen flower would lead to easy brush trimming? Energy intensive if it is warm in your area, but it may work.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 3, 2020)

It’s like a growers wet dream to be able to wave it like a wand and be done trimming.


----------



## lukio (Jul 3, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Wow. Just wow. How does the black triangle smell?


waddup! last week or so ive had bad hay-fever and cant really smell anything...! its so annoying lol


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 3, 2020)

I saw that breeders direct had Strawberry Milk F2 still available so I bought two more packs. A guy I know ran F1s and said they were some of the best Seeds that he ever ran, and he has run quite a few Bodhi strains. So that’s 10 phenos in veg right now and 22 more on deck if we don’t find a keeper female or stud male.


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 3, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I saw that breeders direct had Strawberry Milk F2 still available so I bought two more packs. A guy I know ran F1s and said they were some of the best Seeds that he ever ran, and he has run quite a few Bodhi strains. So that’s 10 phenos in veg right now and 22 more on deck if we don’t find a keeper female or stud male.


PSYCHED!!! Cant wait to run the f2 pack i just got. Best of luck, cant wait to see what you get !


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 3, 2020)

lukio said:


> waddup! last week or so ive had bad hay-fever and cant really smell anything...! its so annoying lol


Pray it aint the 'rona. I was fucked after loss of smell, worst shit ever not being able to taste or smell. Horrible!


----------



## lukio (Jul 4, 2020)

mtntrogger said:


> Pray it aint the 'rona. I was fucked after loss of smell, worst shit ever not being able to taste or smell. Horrible!


yo yeah that sucks i bet! you get over it alright?

just hayfever for me, used to get it bad but been alright the last few years...til 2020 strolls up!


----------



## TtZoo (Jul 4, 2020)

Second grow.... End of week 5... More Cowbell.... Loving this plant, its an honour to be it's custodian...


----------



## jp68 (Jul 4, 2020)

mtntrogger said:


> Pray it aint the 'rona. I was fucked after loss of smell, worst shit ever not being able to taste or smell. Horrible!


 Roger that. Same here in febuary. Was chomping habaneros and could barely taste em. Everything tasted like paper


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 4, 2020)

lukio said:


> waddup! last week or so ive had bad hay-fever and cant really smell anything...! its so annoying lol


I had corona and it was 2 weeks of thinking I had very bad allergies. The intermittent fever was a clue. So was no taste. Itchy eyes for few days. Extremely sore joints. Slept for like 3 days. Energy zapped. I get bad hayfever too it was similar but had one night for few hours where breathing became quite hard like I had allergy attack and fluid was building up in lungs. I smoked weed whole time it seemed to help oddly enough.


----------



## YardG (Jul 4, 2020)

I haven't been tested, but I think it's likely I had it early on. Similar situation, like really bad allergies that I couldn't shake. I run on the regular, could still do that but felt noticeably more winded than usual. 

On a Bodhi note, saw some of the testers I have going (PNW HP x SSDD) are finally showing sex, about 7 weeks in. Sadly I think the cool runty plant I've been enjoying watch grow might be male.


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 4, 2020)

lukio said:


> yo yeah that sucks i bet! you get over it alright?
> 
> just hayfever for me, used to get it bad but been alright the last few years...til 2020 strolls up!


I did after 22 days of being sick. Loss of smell/taste only lasted about 5 days for me. Was still torture. Wife lost hers for 12 days ! She got lucky that was her only symptom. I got worked pretty good. Thankfully it didnt get too bad with the breathing/lung aspect.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jul 4, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Strawberry milk is dead? I wouldn’t count that one out as he just released F2s.


Ill expand on this since I originally brought it up, the Strawberry Milk male is dead; the female I'd assume is still alive. 

The male used for the Strawberry milk drop had a dominant structure that bodhi wasn't a fan of so he culled it and the beans from its only pollination run will dry up when they dry up. 

I also wouldn't be surprised to see him pop back up with a strawberry milk f3/f4 that has the less appealing napali traits bred out or a strawberry goji fx that works as a napali bx


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 4, 2020)

mtntrogger said:


> PSYCHED!!! Cant wait to run the f2 pack i just got. Best of luck, cant wait to see what you get !



I'll 2nd that. I got 2 packs of the f2 in jbc bogo 420 sale. May have to make it into the rotation sooner than later. Likely be some bodhi, inkognyto and maybe a laplata strain going from seed here on deck in veg. Waiting till I flip (waiting about a week from transplant before flowering) a few were a tad unhappy from one gallons with zapped coots mix. Minrals i believe.

Got (3) 7 gallons and (4) 15 gallons in test tent. 2 tga cherrygasum 1 lucky wookie and 1 laplata labs alien bubba pez in the 4x4 bed. 7 smaller plants in test tent will allow me to sift keepers a tad faster also find a great male. Having limited room sucks! Here is the test tent and even after a few days they are getting happy and starting to open up a bit!

I love recycled soil! Look at this recent transplant into existing 15 gallon. Plant matter from last plant in there is breaking down rapidly! Nature is amazing! No kashi etc added yet. Figure I'll wait till it dies down a bit. Very cool if a organic guy.


Happy growing!


----------



## Khyber420 (Jul 4, 2020)

Been watching this thread for months and finally decided to take the plunge:

Time Bandit
Soulmate
Granola Funk
DLA 10
Space Cake
Babylon Buster

Kinda feel like I shoulda gone Sky Lotus instead of Granola Funk, but let the Bodhi hoarding begin . I really want to pop the DLA 10 so thats probably round one.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 4, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> I'll 2nd that. I got 2 packs of the f2 in jbc bogo 420 sale. May have to make it into the rotation sooner than later. Likely be some bodhi, inkognyto and maybe a laplata strain going from seed here on deck in veg. Waiting till I flip (waiting about a week from transplant before flowering) a few were a tad unhappy from one gallons with zapped coots mix. Minrals i believe.
> 
> Got (3) 7 gallons and (4) 15 gallons in test tent. 2 tga cherrygasum 1 lucky wookie and 1 laplata labs alien bubba pez in the 4x4 bed. 7 smaller plants in test tent will allow me to sift keepers a tad faster also find a great male. Having limited room sucks! Here is the test tent and even after a few days they are getting happy and starting to open up a bit!
> View attachment 4614254
> ...


Love the mycelium carpet


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 4, 2020)

Khyber420 said:


> Been watching this thread for months and finally decided to take the plunge:
> 
> Time Bandit
> Soulmate
> ...



Dla 10 has been posted here if you search. I cant recall who grew it. I know they are a regular here I remember that much. Also the reason I bought it and it may be going into veg soon. I'd pop that no hesitation. Pics were very nice if I recall and the fat cherry I think has good yields from posts here. Maybe they will chime in if we are lucky lol...

Happy growing!

@idlewilder thanks I'm loving it to. Cant imagine the look when I try for it lol. Just happy soil. Tells me shit is on point when it just happens!


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 4, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Ill expand on this since I originally brought it up, the Strawberry Milk male is dead; the female I'd assume is still alive.
> 
> The male used for the Strawberry milk drop had a dominant structure that bodhi wasn't a fan of so he culled it and the beans from its only pollination run will dry up when they dry up.
> 
> I also wouldn't be surprised to see him pop back up with a strawberry milk f3/f4 that has the less appealing napali traits bred out or a strawberry goji fx that works as a napali bx


Are you referring to the Instant Karma dad that was used to make Strwb milk or the f1 starwberry milk male?


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jul 4, 2020)

mtntrogger said:


> Are you referring to the Instant Karma dad that was used to make Strwb milk or the f1 starwberry milk male?


The strawberry milk male that has been trickling out of the past year. Strawberry goji, dragons milk, dazzleberry, kodama, amrita. That male is gone. 

I know strawberry headband is somewhere in testing and I'm getting ready to flip three strawberry temples, I feel like that male still had a few crosses on the last tester sheet too; so there's still stuff from that male waiting to be released even though its gone already.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 4, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Ill expand on this since I originally brought it up, the Strawberry Milk male is dead; the female I'd assume is still alive.
> 
> The male used for the Strawberry milk drop had a dominant structure that bodhi wasn't a fan of so he culled it and the beans from its only pollination run will dry up when they dry up.
> 
> I also wouldn't be surprised to see him pop back up with a strawberry milk f3/f4 that has the less appealing napali traits bred out or a strawberry goji fx that works as a napali bx


Can you describe the Nepali traits that were undesirable? Just the structure? I think I would actually prefer a Nepalese dominant pheno since it pushes the cross towards the more energetic/daytime smoke category. He has way too many males that produce sedating effects IMO.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jul 4, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Can you describe the Nepali traits that were undesirable? Just the structure? I think I would actually prefer a Nepalese dominant pheno since it pushes the cross towards the more energetic/daytime smoke category. He has way too many males that produce sedating effects IMO.


Its the Nepali cut of OG. Its kind of a misnomer; leafly, seedfinder, ect have muddied up a little more.

"The mother is nepali og aka nepali kush, an old og kush from grass valley that is closest in appearance to the tahoe, the buy in for this cut in the mid 2000's was 20 grand... lol... I dont know if any cut is worth that much, but it is a very nice og" that's bodhi's notes on the nepali og mom from the goji og release.

Its basically the "og" named OG cut that came from the napa valley area. Same family as sfv, tahoe, ect. Its apparently on the stretchy side of things. The nepali mom that subcool used in grape inferno and a few others was this as well iirc.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 4, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Its the Nepali cut of OG. Its kind of a misnomer; leafly, seedfinder, ect have muddied up a little more.
> 
> "The mother is nepali og aka nepali kush, an old og kush from grass valley that is closest in appearance to the tahoe, the buy in for this cut in the mid 2000's was 20 grand... lol... I dont know if any cut is worth that much, but it is a very nice og" that's bodhi's notes on the nepali og mom from the goji og release.
> 
> Its basically the "og" named OG cut that came from the napa valley area. Same family as sfv, tahoe, ect. Its apparently on the stretchy side of things. The nepali mom that subcool used in grape inferno and a few others was this as well iirc.


I actually heard that from a local guy too. Said the Nepali OG was basically just a Tahoe OG. Thanks for clarifying that. I wonder how the Goji OG is seen as a Sativa dominant hybrid then. The one I selected brings a clear headed focus, but isn’t exactly what I would consider energetic.

As far as stretch goes, that seems to be a trait that is picking up steam in the commercial area. The strains with a bit of internodal stretch and consistent bud development down the stem seem to perform the best as far as yield per square foot goes. I have shifted my selections away from bushy/squatty plants towards individuals with more stretch. The Nepali dominant Goji I chose is a surprisingly good yielder because of its growth pattern.

The Starwberry Milk phenos I have in veg are very vigorous. They likely have the structure you describe. We will see how they turn out!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 5, 2020)

Reporting 4/5 Lemon Wookie v2 are female and spreading under training. Some Lemon smell right now at 11 days in flower tent.

First couple vape sessions of Old Soul chopped at 64 days 6/28. Powerful and smooth with an “up” high with body rush/calm. Been doing all kinds of shit this morning and feeling extremely creative. Chopped 2 then, one being a black purple pheno. Individual buddettes look like bunches of little hard pinecones. 2 still standing at 71 days.
3/4 are piney and earthy and pine oil or turpentine with mint and one of those remaining is full on Strawberries and synthetic strawberry taste. Straight Strawberry, no chaser!

5 Lazy Lightning just got 1st up pot in veg.


----------



## Coalcat (Jul 5, 2020)

All this talk to strawberry milk makes me want to pop my terpanado seeds


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 5, 2020)

On the subject of Strawberry Milk I can say that the lone female of Loompa's Headband x Strawberry milk tester I ran last round is in my top 5 that I have grown , ever. Was nothing special to look at , doesn't yield very heavy , and is very finicky , but the potency and quality of the high are incredible. Reminds me a lot of Sour Diesel .

Haven't posted here other then bitching for quite awhile so here is what I have going Bodhi wise.

This is Loompa's Headband x Strawberry Milk outdoors so I can take cuts and run her again this indoor season.


Still have Gorilla Ghani #3 ( AKA Koko ) from a tester run over a year and a half ago now. She is 100% GG#4 in smell , taste , and effect .


And just waiting a few more days to chop these extremely pregnant Wolfpack females before finally shutting down for the summer.


I popped a pack and added the males to the flowering tent 2 weeks after the females and let them do their thing. Can't wait to pop some when I fire back up. 


Cheers


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 5, 2020)

Ok... a note on more cowbell ogkb. During a very FUN 4th yesterday I had 6 people say that it gave them heart palpitations and got them extremely extremely high. It also put alot of people in the tent for the night along side my rosin lol. It was such a hit I figured if any of you got a pack you may pop them. There were very respectable connoisseurs there so it was quite the compliment on the ogkb. A few said a joint felt like smoking way to much rosin or bho. Plus no one knew I grew it only that I had it.

Both pheno I had were very respectable and a bowl pack nug will stink up the room quick in your pocket. No intersex traits etc. Very stable (both) in my room. Yield was about 4.5oz on #1 and 7.5-8oz on #2 (keeper)(2 half gallon jars) I heard ogkb was a low yielder but quality. One of mine did yield well considering veg time and not being huge in my 4x4 bed. It only finished little over 2ft from soil. I posted a few pics a few pages back about a week before I chopped. Very hard buds that did not shrink much drying.

On another note @TtZoo, looks great for your 2nd grow. Much respect. Looks like you catching on quick. 

Happy growing!


----------



## TtZoo (Jul 5, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Ok... a note on more cowbell ogkb. During a very FUN 4th yesterday I had 6 people say that it gave them heart palpitations and got them extremely extremely high. It also put alot of people in the tent for the night along side my rosin lol. It was such a hit I figured if any of you got a pack you may pop them. There were very respectable connoisseurs there so it was quite the compliment on the ogkb. A few said a joint felt like smoking way to much rosin or bho. Plus no one knew I grew it only that I had it.
> 
> Both pheno I had were very respectable and a bowl pack nug will stink up the room quick in your pocket. No intersex traits etc. Very stable (both) in my room. Yield was about 4.5oz on #1 and 7.5-8oz on #2 (keeper)(2 half gallon jars) I heard ogkb was a low yielder but quality. One of mine did yield well considering veg time and not being huge in my 4x4 bed. It only finished little over 2ft from soil. I posted a few pics a few pages back about a week before I chopped. Very hard buds that did not shrink much drying.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Diesel0889 and for the info, the ogkb version sounds superb. 

Was that after much of a cure?

My first grow mistake was tucking into it too early.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 5, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Ok... a note on more cowbell ogkb. During a very FUN 4th yesterday I had 6 people say that it gave them heart palpitations and got them extremely extremely high. It also put alot of people in the tent for the night along side my rosin lol. It was such a hit I figured if any of you got a pack you may pop them. There were very respectable connoisseurs there so it was quite the compliment on the ogkb. A few said a joint felt like smoking way to much rosin or bho. Plus no one knew I grew it only that I had it.
> 
> Both pheno I had were very respectable and a bowl pack nug will stink up the room quick in your pocket. No intersex traits etc. Very stable (both) in my room. Yield was about 4.5oz on #1 and 7.5-8oz on #2 (keeper)(2 half gallon jars) I heard ogkb was a low yielder but quality. One of mine did yield well considering veg time and not being huge in my 4x4 bed. It only finished little over 2ft from soil. I posted a few pics a few pages back about a week before I chopped. Very hard buds that did not shrink much drying.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I have a pack and will add it to the next run.


----------



## loco41 (Jul 5, 2020)

TtZoo said:


> Second grow.... End of week 5... More Cowbell.... Loving this plant, its an honour to be it's custodian...


Yea those look beautiful sir. I'm like a week behind you in flower with mine. My two plants have some little differences in structure, so i'm excited to see the difference in the smoke between the two. I'm a new grower too and agree its been a pretty smooth grow with this one again.

I chopped my last plants down in april sometime, so been almost 3 months in the jars now. I feel like my drying and curing game needs a lot of work, but every time I dip into the jar again it seems better. 

Wish you continued success on your grow though man and cant wait to see you plants finishing up.


----------



## TtZoo (Jul 6, 2020)

loco41 said:


> Yea those look beautiful sir. I'm like a week behind you in flower with mine. My two plants have some little differences in structure, so i'm excited to see the difference in the smoke between the two. I'm a new grower too and agree its been a pretty smooth grow with this one again.
> 
> I chopped my last plants down in april sometime, so been almost 3 months in the jars now. I feel like my drying and curing game needs a lot of work, but every time I dip into the jar again it seems better.
> 
> Wish you continued success on your grow though man and cant wait to see you plants finishing up.


Thanks Loco, the plant has been a joy to grow and really no problems at all. Contrary to my last post, I mucked the dates up and it's at the end of week 6, not 5.

I have a second pheno vegging currently also that is much broader leaves. Again in a 60 x 60cm tent. 
It was initially more finicky with nutes but its dialled in now. It's also going to get big as it's got a few more weeks before the flower rent is free! 

Any pics of your phenos would be great to compare. 

All the best.


----------



## Patrice22 (Jul 6, 2020)

Just culled the wrong plant, gutted. I got my only female lemon hashplant v2 out of 6 beans mixed up with a lemon lotus male that I was about to kill. Chopped it off at the stem then lifted the pot to bag up the soil and see LH3 written on the side of the pot. Shit.
Serves me right for not having my morning coffee before starting.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2020)

Patrice22 said:


> Just culled the wrong plant, gutted. I got my only female lemon hashplant v2 out of 6 beans mixed up with a lemon lotus male that I was about to kill. Chopped it off at the stem then lifted the pot to bag up the soil and see LH3 written on the side of the pot. Shit.
> Serves me right for not having my morning coffee before starting.


Time to medicate and carry on!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 6, 2020)

Patrice22 said:


> Just culled the wrong plant, gutted. I got my only female lemon hashplant v2 out of 6 beans mixed up with a lemon lotus male that I was about to kill. Chopped it off at the stem then lifted the pot to bag up the soil and see LH3 written on the side of the pot. Shit.
> Serves me right for not having my morning coffee before starting.


Cup of water asap. If you can get it into water, that will keep it from wilting. Cut the top 8 nodes off. Strip the bottom two. Grab a piece of rockwool from a grow shop and soak it in a typical nutrient solution. Dip the bottom stem in clonex clone solution if you have it. Place it in a closed off area that can hold humidity. If you have a dome, that will do.

LHP is a vigorous plant. It clones very easily. You should be able to save it if you have the resources.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Cup of water asap. If you can get it into water, that will keep it from wilting. Cut the top 8 nodes off. Strip the bottom two. Grab a piece of rockwool from a grow shop and soak it in a typical nutrient solution. Dip the bottom stem in clonex clone solution if you have it. Place it in a closed off area that can hold humidity. If you have a dome, that will do.
> 
> LHP is a vigorous plant. It clones very easily. You should be able to save it if you have the resources.


That should work


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 6, 2020)

Patrice22 said:


> Just culled the wrong plant, gutted. I got my only female lemon hashplant v2 out of 6 beans mixed up with a lemon lotus male that I was about to kill. Chopped it off at the stem then lifted the pot to bag up the soil and see LH3 written on the side of the pot. Shit.
> Serves me right for not having my morning coffee before starting.


That’s a heart breaker


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 6, 2020)

You can still save that plant try to clone it like he said and keep the base lightly watered and see if it has new growth under not too much light for 2-4 weeks.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2020)

Last 2 of 4 Old Soul at 73 days fading to yellow with some leaves turning that thin light brown. Good yielders here. The one is overpowering strawberry picking up some sweat also. Her sister has some strawberry with pine and cedar. Trichs are about 20% clear, 50% cloudy and 30% amber on both. Main stem and branching are extremely sticky even.

Hillbill likes this Old Soul!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 6, 2020)

Probably too late now, In the future if you make that mistake again just get a piece of masking tape and graft it back on. Monitor for a bit and if it wilts chuck it in a cup of water as stated. I have triaged a graft like that and had it take though.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2020)

Clone any viable branches


----------



## joeko420 (Jul 6, 2020)

Super Silver Hashplant a little more than 1 month into flower. Popped a few beans back in December 2019, confirmed one female and she remained in a solo cup for a good 4 months before getting the chance to flower out. VERY impressed by everything I've seen so far and stoked her clones rooted.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 6, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> Super Silver Hashplant a little more than 1 month into flower. Popped a few beans back in December 2019, confirmed one female and she remained in a solo cup for a good 4 months before getting the chance to flower out. VERY impressed by everything I've seen so far and stoked her clones rooted.


Looking good! Enjoy!! Two of my buddies that tried a taste of the rosin couldn't believe how high they got while still feeling good. One guy is from India and would always brag about he could smoke huge chillum after huge chillum. The day after he called to say he's never experienced anything like it at all. Felt pretty good. Sat me down the other day saying they would write up a business plan and secure the funding for a farm.  That Bodhi dodi just hits different. 

Purple Kush x SSDD hitting flower soon.


----------



## joeko420 (Jul 6, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Looking good! Enjoy!! Two of my buddies that tried a taste of the rosin couldn't believe how high they got while still feeling good. One guy is from India and would always brag about he could smoke huge chillum after huge chillum. The day after he called to say he's never experienced anything like it at all. Felt pretty good. Sat me down the other day saying they would write up a business plan and secure the funding for a farm.  That Bodhi dodi just hits different.
> 
> Purple Kush x SSDD hitting flower soon.


Thank you! From everything ive gathered it appears I landed a SSH leaner instead of the more common HP leaner. Cant wait to watch her develop!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2020)

I enjoy my Atonic Apollo after a workout (now). My #2 AA looks very pale green but that is just resin and trichs cover so much of deep brown green calyxes. My wife says #6 plant is extremely relaxing to the body but no drowsy feeling. At least 4/6 plants obviously have fairly strong THC content. Can be rusty at first. And all have a Ditchweed edge to the taste, actually a very nice edge.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 6, 2020)

Ok @hillbill what is a “ditchweed edge” I’m struggling with it.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 6, 2020)

I went 33 for 36 with my current seed run. That would be 12/12 Lemon Wookie, 12/12 Magenta Hashplant, and 9/12 Purple Wookie. Dynasty clones to the left. My worm castings have been great and everything that I add it to has exploded. I'm using the same mix for seeds and clones which is 50% EWC and 50% ProMix. Anyways, time to water the seedlings tonight...


Here is my Dynasty gear, Pineapple Fields and StarDuster grown in my worm castings:


----------



## MetalToots (Jul 7, 2020)

Sorcerers apprentice final days
They'll get chopped at the end of the week. Could have been taken 1 or 2 weeks further but vacation time is coming so i need those to be ready for jars.
Pretty impressed so far by this strain. Really good producer, don't need support, great scent, frosty.
I've got 7 seeds left that i'm planning to pop next and keep a few clones this time.

Bodhi released 3 strains that were pretty close considering lineage. One was with green curry OG (this one), the other 2 were Nepali OG and TK if i remember right. All were crossed to Snow Lotus and then Appalachia. I have a feeling this line is full of gems!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 7, 2020)

MetalToots said:


> Sorcerers apprentice final days
> They'll get chopped at the end of the week. Could have been taken 1 or 2 weeks further but vacation time is coming so i need those to be ready for jars.
> Pretty impressed so far by this strain. Really good producer, don't need support, great scent, frosty.
> I've got 7 seeds left that i'm planning to pop next and keep a few clones this time.
> ...


Ah shoot dude looks like you have a dud. You’re going to have to package those clones and send them to me so I can dispose of them properly.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jul 7, 2020)

Started germinating Rolling Thunder last night. While I was rummaging through my cases; I found some old joints from the seed boutique that my brother gave me. It's only 5 beans and they've been stored in terrible conditions over the past 10 or 12 years, so I don't have incredibly high hopes; but they arent getting any younger.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 7, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Started germinating Rolling Thunder last night. While I was rummaging through my cases; I found some old joints from the seed boutique that my brother gave me. It's only 5 beans and they've been stored in terrible conditions over the past 10 or 12 years, so I don't have incredibly high hopes; but they arent getting any younger.
> 
> View attachment 4617148


I wanted something Thunder related, but I'm also an OKC Thunder fan lol...


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 7, 2020)

SSDD first female, I have 3 females but so far all of them are very very finicky, stunted seedlings that take ages to grow out of it.. Some I killed because it was 2 months and still 3 inches...Granola funk, no luck yet just 3 inch 2 month old stunts, I also grew two sun ra females but both were trash unfortunatly with waay to many leaves, I just popped 2 more and decapitated the third trying to get the helmet off

Mango lotus I tried twice both times male but both plants were near identical with beautiful structure and all purple stems, cant wait to plant more and get a female that looks like the males..I crossed one to my greenpoint eagle scout keeper and got like 20 seeds

I also have a new female space monkey, the first one I ran 3 times, great buds but it was a hermy


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jul 7, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I wanted something Thunder related, but I'm also an OKC Thunder fan lol...


Its honestly part of the reason why I originally picked it up. Too good of a name for an oklahoma native.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 7, 2020)

“Thunder Wookies” hermied at my house but Thunderfuck is rumored to go that way


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 7, 2020)

hillbill said:


> “Thunder Wookies” hermied at my house but Thunderfuck is rumored to go that way


"ThunderFucked"... Sucks because I'm with BlueBerry Bref on this one, I wanted a Thunder themed strain... Lazy Lightning was kind of a bust too.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 7, 2020)

Out of curiosity, how many people have legit had hermie issues with Bodhis gear? I'm forsure a fanboy and stalk a few forums which he's discussed but that topic is one which seems rarer than most. Is it that he has a ton of fans and it just goes undisclosed or chalked up to growers mistake, or are there certain strains he has which are hermie prone and no one mentions it in fear of backlash? Im surprised no one has mentioned much herming with his GSC crosses and whatnot...


----------



## SFnone (Jul 7, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Out of curiosity, how many people have legit had hermie issues with Bodhis gear? I'm forsure a fanboy and stalk a few forums which he's discussed but that topic is one which seems rarer than most. Is it that he has a ton of fans and it just goes undisclosed or chalked up to growers mistake, or are there certain strains he has which are hermie prone and no one mentions it in fear of backlash? Im surprised no one has mentioned much herming with his GSC crosses and whatnot...


never had a hermie with direct Bodhi gear personally, but some time ago I had a goji (qm cut) cross from somebody else, and it did herm... but only one plant out of 8, so...


----------



## See green (Jul 7, 2020)

This summers bodhi crop. Sshashplant, gypsy eyes and granola funk remix.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 7, 2020)

I have had a few true herms with Bodhi but I have run a fair number also. My very favorite modern American breeder. Just look into the ancestry of most super poly hybreeds and there is at some point a plant of hermie tendencies which occasionally display.

Part of life these days but so is the variety and power of today's strains.


----------



## Craigson (Jul 7, 2020)

MetalToots said:


> Sorcerers apprentice final days
> They'll get chopped at the end of the week. Could have been taken 1 or 2 weeks further but vacation time is coming so i need those to be ready for jars.
> Pretty impressed so far by this strain. Really good producer, don't need support, great scent, frosty.
> I've got 7 seeds left that i'm planning to pop next and keep a few clones this time.
> ...


Sorcerers and Cheech wizard I could never get packs of.
Supposed to be some gems in there.


----------



## Clarky16 (Jul 7, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Out of curiosity, how many people have legit had hermie issues with Bodhis gear? I'm forsure a fanboy and stalk a few forums which he's discussed but that topic is one which seems rarer than most. Is it that he has a ton of fans and it just goes undisclosed or chalked up to growers mistake, or are there certain strains he has which are hermie prone and no one mentions it in fear of backlash? Im surprised no one has mentioned much herming with his GSC crosses and whatnot...


I got 1 hermie out of 5 seeds of Chem Kesey.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 7, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Sorcerers and Cheech wizard I could never get packs of.
> Supposed to be some gems in there.


Ill be making F2s with my remaining pack of Cheech soon. Had a couple girls I didn’t save a year or two back and they were some of my favorite OG varieties I’ve ever had.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 7, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Out of curiosity, how many people have legit had hermie issues with Bodhis gear? I'm forsure a fanboy and stalk a few forums which he's discussed but that topic is one which seems rarer than most. Is it that he has a ton of fans and it just goes undisclosed or chalked up to growers mistake, or are there certain strains he has which are hermie prone and no one mentions it in fear of backlash? Im surprised no one has mentioned much herming with his GSC crosses and whatnot...


I had a hermie when I was running Bodhi gear, but it was more likely my fault than the genetics. I had a big light leak (bright sun shining into the tent during lights out), had a fan fall on it, had nute issues...pretty much anything that could cause a herm happened in that grow.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 7, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Out of curiosity, how many people have legit had hermie issues with Bodhis gear? I'm forsure a fanboy and stalk a few forums which he's discussed but that topic is one which seems rarer than most. Is it that he has a ton of fans and it just goes undisclosed or chalked up to growers mistake, or are there certain strains he has which are hermie prone and no one mentions it in fear of backlash? Im surprised no one has mentioned much herming with his GSC crosses and whatnot...


I had late nanners on Space Cake, not full blown nuts.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jul 8, 2020)

None for me yet, though I have only run about 8 strains so far. I have had some girls freak out and grow a pair but any time it happened was grower error.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 8, 2020)

I know it's boring talking about seedlings, but I just watered these last night and they blew up today. I'm starting to get the itch and I'm going to need to plant more packs soon. I got a replacement pack of Black Raz and Divine Intervention looks like a winner, I'll probably pop them after I get clones my current seeds. Sorry, but I'm getting excited again...


----------



## MetalToots (Jul 8, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Out of curiosity, how many people have legit had hermie issues with Bodhis gear? I'm forsure a fanboy and stalk a few forums which he's discussed but that topic is one which seems rarer than most. Is it that he has a ton of fans and it just goes undisclosed or chalked up to growers mistake, or are there certain strains he has which are hermie prone and no one mentions it in fear of backlash? Im surprised no one has mentioned much herming with his GSC crosses and whatnot...


I only had a few nanners with Lemon zinger in late flowering. Could manage it without any pollen released. Far from full hermie in my book.



Craigson said:


> Sorcerers and Cheech wizard I could never get packs of.
> Supposed to be some gems in there.


Would like to help but i live far from the US in a country that is not too friendly with cannabis. Hope you can find some F2 or a cut!


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 8, 2020)

I've had nanners and herms, but all my fault. Forgot to clean up lowers and had to tape up my tent for light leaks.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 8, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I know it's boring talking about seedlings, but I just watered these last night and they blew up today. I'm starting to get the itch and I'm going to need to plant more packs soon. I got a replacement pack of Black Raz and Divine Intervention looks like a winner, I'll probably pop them after I get clones my current seeds. Sorry, but I'm getting excited again...
> View attachment 4617779


Love some DI. I have one in flower and in veg. My one in flower is going to be a super stretcher/sativa. I've had mainly hybrids and indica dom plants come out in DI. Hopefully I have enough head room for the one in flower.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 8, 2020)

I had a bunch of nanners on Williams wonder x ssh but it turned out to be a light leak too. Been solid for me really. I been growing some Bodhi off and on for 8 years or so, one of the best imho!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 8, 2020)

5 Lazy Lightning up potted in veg a week ago are a little stretchy and not as vigorous as most Bodhi. Not bad though.

4/5 female Lemon Wookie v2 typical hybreed look making pistils fast and growing at 14 days, extreme vigor noted as is distinct lemon smells at 14 damn days!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 8, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I know it's boring talking about seedlings, but I just watered these last night and they blew up today. I'm starting to get the itch and I'm going to need to plant more packs soon. I got a replacement pack of Black Raz and Divine Intervention looks like a winner, I'll probably pop them after I get clones my current seeds. Sorry, but I'm getting excited again...
> View attachment 4617779



Dont know about you all but for me... I always get extremely excited when this many seeds are popped! When just one or 2 strains you have a good chance of finding a good keeper! Plus mustang grow like me so def exited and along for the ride. I'll grab the popcorn.. 

Happy growing!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 8, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Dont know about you all but for me... I always get extremely excited when this many seeds are popped! When just one or 2 strains you have a good chance of finding a good keeper! Plus mustang grow like me so def exited and along for the ride. I'll grab the popcorn..
> 
> Happy growing!


I feel like this method took organic gardening to the next level! I think that NuBe is running SIPs also... (My last run with Love Triangle)



rollinfunk said:


> Love some DI. I have one in flower and in veg. My one in flower is going to be a super stretcher/sativa. I've had mainly hybrids and indica dom plants come out in DI. Hopefully I have enough head room for the one in flower.


I've ran a bunch of Bodhi's sativa dom strains, but they are still sleepy. Don't get me wrong, I find fire all day long in packs of Bodhi but they make me feel like a bear going into hibernation(Sleepy and hungry).


----------



## Craigson (Jul 8, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I feel like this method took organic gardening to the next level! I think that NuBe is running SIPs also... (My last run with Love Triangle)
> View attachment 4618557
> 
> I've ran a bunch of Bodhi's sativa dom strains, but they are still sleepy. Don't get me wrong, I find fire all day long in packs of Bodhi but they make me feel like a bear going into hibernation(Sleepy and hungry).
> View attachment 4618565


What ya got there? Sub irrigated notill ??


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 8, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I feel like this method took organic gardening to the next level! I think that NuBe is running SIPs also... (My last run with Love Triangle)
> View attachment 4618557
> 
> I've ran a bunch of Bodhi's sativa dom strains, but they are still sleepy. Don't get me wrong, I find fire all day long in packs of Bodhi but they make me feel like a bear going into hibernation(Sleepy and hungry).
> View attachment 4618565


Do you harvest on amber?


----------



## HamNEggs (Jul 8, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I feel like this method took organic gardening to the next level! I think that NuBe is running SIPs also... (My last run with Love Triangle)
> View attachment 4618557
> 
> I've ran a bunch of Bodhi's sativa dom strains, but they are still sleepy. Don't get me wrong, I find fire all day long in packs of Bodhi but they make me feel like a bear going into hibernation(Sleepy and hungry).
> View attachment 4618565


Lol that sleepy pooch. I can relate. I tend to prefer a bit more sativa in my bong whenever I can. Dig on the sips and I have been meaning to try that out. Maybe sometime soon, seems like a good evolution from having to water so much.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jul 8, 2020)

Here are the Axis x SSDD testers about a week from flip.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 8, 2020)

Craigson said:


> What ya got there? Sub irrigated notill ??


Right, it's Gage Green Genetics(GGG) method. Alan Adkisson(Grokashi) kind of took over and that is what is so fuzzy in the box, the Grokashi. However, it's a little bit of a process to get that thick of a mycelium mat(layers). I thought that SIPs were a gimmick, but I won't go back now. I won't clog the thread anymore, but GreenThumbs has a good write up and it's the current SIP thread. https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-probiotic-method.985411/


----------



## loco41 (Jul 8, 2020)

TtZoo said:


> Thanks Loco, the plant has been a joy to grow and really no problems at all. Contrary to my last post, I mucked the dates up and it's at the end of week 6, not 5.
> 
> I have a second pheno vegging currently also that is much broader leaves. Again in a 60 x 60cm tent.
> It was initially more finicky with nutes but its dialled in now. It's also going to get big as it's got a few more weeks before the flower rent is free!
> ...


Snapped a couple quick pics before lights just went out. They are like 4 1/2 weeks since the flip I think.

My setting isn't ideal, so I can't really offer much beyond the pictures. Still hopeful for a strong finish. One plant is starting to fade already or show some other issue, so that has me worried. I plan on top dressing some ewc with the little room left in the 3 gallon pots and ride it out till the end though.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 8, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Do you harvest on amber?


I go at least 9 weeks on everything. If something is impressive and looks like it needs longer, I'll give it. If your asking if I get out a jeweler's loupe, no.


----------



## TtZoo (Jul 8, 2020)

loco41 said:


> Snapped a couple quick pics before lights just went out. They are like 4 1/2 weeks since the flip I think.
> 
> My setting isn't ideal, so I can't really offer much beyond the pictures. Still hopeful for a strong finish. One plant is starting to fade already or show some other issue, so that has me worried. I plan on top dressing some ewc with the little room left in the 3 gallon pots and ride it out till the end though.


Thanks Loco, very nice, these look great.

Fascinating to see the different phenos. Yours look more like they are in between the two phenos I'm running. The one I've got in veg looks more G13HP leaning with really broad leaves (praying it's a girl).

The flowering pheno I'm running has been a dream with the Guano Kalung nutes I'm running, but the vegging pheno has been quite finicky and seems to be magnesium hungry for some reason (could be the led light I'm using).

Thanks for posting.

@loco41 .... Edited... Pic added.. 
Here's the vegging pheno, some here have said it looks OGKB leaning but it's not the remix so maybe is more 88G13HP leaning (either would be fine!). I have no clue, only second grow!


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 8, 2020)

I only ended up with three Black Kandahar x 88g13hp testers that made it. After having two sets of doubles I lost three of the four and others just never came out of the rockwool. Either way I have some fat leaf pheno that I presume to be a BK leaner. No sexy sexy yet but they are about to come out of the nursery bucket.


----------



## unomas (Jul 9, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I feel like this method took organic gardening to the next level! I think that NuBe is running SIPs also... (My last run with Love Triangle)
> View attachment 4618557
> 
> I've ran a bunch of Bodhi's sativa dom strains, but they are still sleepy. Don't get me wrong, I find fire all day long in packs of Bodhi but they make me feel like a bear going into hibernation(Sleepy and hungry).
> View attachment 4618565


Is that an Earthbox? How big/tall did that Love Triangle get in it?


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 9, 2020)

FYI - GLG is BOGO on Bodhi again. I got an email a few minutes ago.


----------



## boss14 (Jul 9, 2020)

Any recommendations on seeds. I don’t recognize most of the new stuff. I’ve grown sunshine daydream, cluster funk, black lotus, and prayer tower. Was thinking about maybe picking up more cowbell and or eternal sunshine. I’ve also heard good reviews about raspberry hashplant. Any and all recommendations are appreciated. I plan on picking up 4 different strains. I grow outdoors in a greenhouse


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 9, 2020)

Hey Goji fans. 
I was looking through both JBC and GLG seeds. Great Lakes has bodhi’s Dazzleberry still. It’s Goji Razz x Straw. Milk male.


----------



## Foulal (Jul 9, 2020)

boss14 said:


> Any recommendations on seeds. I don’t recognize most of the new stuff. I’ve grown sunshine daydream, cluster funk, black lotus, and prayer tower. Was thinking about maybe picking up more cowbell and or eternal sunshine. I’ve also heard good reviews about raspberry hashplant. Any and all recommendations are appreciated. I plan on picking up 4 different strains. I grow outdoors in a greenhouse


 can’t go wrong with more cowbell


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 9, 2020)

boss14 said:


> raspberry hashplant


I ran Black Raspberry for 2-3 years(wookie instead of hashplant father). I held onto the clone while I was planting other seed packs too, but I kept Black Raz out of like 10-15 seed packs that I ran. When I lost my cut, my friends def missed it. I just bought another pack of Black Raz during the last BOGO, so it's def worth buying again... I ran both the Prayer Tower indica and sativa, the indica had a mango taffy thing going that was awesome. EDIT: GLG is out of Black Raz... Sorry...


unomas said:


> Is that an Earthbox? How big/tall did that Love Triangle get in it?


Earthboxes are a little small, unless you are using a tent then they would be perfect. I'm going to build a DIY SIP that is 2x bigger than the Earthbox, but I'm also in a constructed room, not a tent. Also, Love Triangle is OG dom so it wants to go longer than 8-9 weeks. Love Triangle is the shorter one(Front Center) that has the praying leaves. However, I picked these clones up from a local dispensary and I feel that I would have been better off planting my own pack. I was kind of disappointed and stopped taking pics.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 9, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Hey Goji fans.
> I was looking through both JBC and GLG seeds. Great Lakes has bodhi’s Dazzleberry still. It’s Goji Razz x Straw. Milk male.


Man, I didn't want to buy more packs, but your after the same one that I am... EDIT: Just got 2x DazzleBerry and 2x Granola Funk...


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 10, 2020)

boss14 said:


> Any recommendations on seeds. I don’t recognize most of the new stuff. I’ve grown sunshine daydream, cluster funk, black lotus, and prayer tower. Was thinking about maybe picking up more cowbell and or eternal sunshine. I’ve also heard good reviews about raspberry hashplant. Any and all recommendations are appreciated. I plan on picking up 4 different strains. I grow outdoors in a greenhouse


What kind of smoke do you feel like growing?


----------



## boss14 (Jul 10, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> What kind of smoke do you feel like growing?





Nutbag Poster said:


> What kind of smoke do you feel like growing?


I’m pretty open minded to most so if you got any recommendations and why, I’d love to hear them.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 10, 2020)

boss14 said:


> I’m pretty open minded to most so if you got any recommendations and why, I’d love to hear them.


Unfortunately, I'm not yet ready to give specific first hand recommendations with Bodhi, but if there was a certain kind of smoke (high type, flavor, growing issues) that you're chasing, I could throw out Ideas to investigate further. What did you think of those four you grew out? Any favorites?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 10, 2020)

boss14 said:


> I’m pretty open minded to most so if you got any recommendations and why, I’d love to hear them.


Dazzleberry
Divine Intervention
Mothers Hashplant (last mother’s milk cross)
Strawberry Lotus (most will be strawberry milk leaners)
Terpenado (you will want multiple packs to hunt, insane terp variation)
Peach Hashplant is still available over at speakeasy seedbank 

I’m not a huge fan of the wookie. Seems like you need an exceptionally loud and potent mom to get anything worthwhile from the wookie. I find that it mutes the loud and offensive terpenes found in the mother, pushing them towards earthy-ness. Not my thing. The two crosses I posted are ones that I know have great phenos to be found.

Granola Funk is another good one. But as I explore more of Bodhi’s offerings, I become less impressed with the bud from it. The forum cut just doesn’t bring enough flavor, and the bud smells like floral earth. I guess I’m a chem guy.


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 10, 2020)

It's pretty amazing what skilled growers can do with good genetics!  Here's a couple flower shots from a skilled local grower running Bodhi gear from Oklahoma Clone Co.:

Cosmic Serpent:


Purp5 (not Bodhi) & Dread Bread:


From what we've seen lately, it's pretty wild how one grower can get a cut and run it into the ground, while another grower can get the same cut and it flourishes. Crazy how that works. But if it was easy, everyone would be doing it I guess.


----------



## boss14 (Jul 10, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not yet ready to give specific first hand recommendations with Bodhi, but if there was a certain kind of smoke (high type, flavor, growing issues) that you're chasing, I could throw out Ideas to investigate further. What did you think of those four you grew out? Any favorites?


I loved sunshine daydream. Grew it two years in a row. Vigorous and healthy growth and produced some nice buds. I typically run into issues with high humidity and battle white powdery mildew each year once i get into the end stages of flower. I enjoyed the taste of prayer tower but it wasn’t a high yielding strain for me. I typically lean more towards a indica but i would like to try some Sativa and hybrids.


----------



## boss14 (Jul 10, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Dazzleberry
> Divine Intervention
> Mothers Hashplant (last mother’s milk cross)
> Strawberry Lotus (most will be strawberry milk leaners)
> ...


Out of all of those if you had to choose two what would you pick? What did you think of mothers hashplant? Terpnado worth it? You’ve just not been happy with the flavor of Bodhi or just unhappy overall?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 10, 2020)

boss14 said:


> Out of all of those if you had to choose two what would you pick? What did you think of mothers hashplant? Terpnado worth it? You’ve just not been happy with the flavor of Bodhi or just unhappy overall?


Peach Hashplant and Dazzleberry would be my first choices haven’t tried Mother’s Hashplant. Close seconds would be strawberry lotus for the SM leaning phenos and Terpenado for the “choose your own adventure” terp profiles.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 10, 2020)

boss14 said:


> Out of all of those if you had to choose two what would you pick? What did you think of mothers hashplant? Terpnado worth it? You’ve just not been happy with the flavor of Bodhi or just unhappy overall?


Divine Intervention is awesome. A lot of different phenos to hunt through. Really nice terps and buzz. This is the only wookie cross I've grown.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 10, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Cosmic Serpent:
> View attachment 4619816
> 
> Purp5 (not Bodhi) & Dread Bread:
> View attachment 4619817


Can you delete this before you derail this thread? Or at least delete the extremely childish, passive aggressive insults towards another forum member.


----------



## boss14 (Jul 10, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Peach Hashplant and Dazzleberry would be my first choices haven’t tried Mother’s Hashplant. Close seconds would be strawberry lotus for the SM leaning phenos and Terpenado for the “choose your own adventure” terp profiles.


Thank you so much for taking the time to give me your experience and recommendations. I genuinely appreciate it.


----------



## boss14 (Jul 10, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Divine Intervention is awesome. A lot of different phenos to hunt through. Really nice terps and buzz. This is the only wookie cross I've grown.


Awesome. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 10, 2020)

boss14 said:


> I loved sunshine daydream. Grew it two years in a row. Vigorous and healthy growth and produced some nice buds. I typically run into issues with high humidity and battle white powdery mildew each year once i get into the end stages of flower. I enjoyed the taste of prayer tower but it wasn’t a high yielding strain for me. I typically lean more towards a indica but i would like to try some Sativa and hybrids.


There are still a few crosses out there from the SSDD male... you might want to try one of those while they're still available. That male seems to do good work from everything I've seen around here. I've seen several people rave about Soulmate and Space Monkey from the Wookie. I bought a pack of that Eternal Sunshine myself... it sounds absolutely wonderful but I'm preparing myself for that one to take forever to finish. If you're looking for a heavy duty nighttime hammer, the g13hp crosses with full indicas keep winning it seems... DLA-6, Garfunkle, Hollyweed have all gotten some raves. And then you can never go wrong with Chemdog and Triangle Kush crosses. Hashplant 4, Hashplant D, OM 4, and Nikah are all still sitting out there... they don't seem to have gotten a ton of attention but they seem like sure bets for *serious* old school *dank*. Black Triangle seems to be going extinct but that newer Devil's Hashplant ought to be similar if the rumors about Diablo OG are true (that it's the same cut as the Florida OG that moved out to LA and kicked off the Kush craze... just renamed in Colorado)


----------



## Stickyjones (Jul 10, 2020)

@boss14 Id reccomend kodama, i ran it last year and ended up being a really awesome plant. It yielded really well, all phenos had some ammount of purple and the smell and taste was fantastic lime and tropical fruit with some funk. i personally love wookie crosses, ive found wookie dominant plants to be incredibly loud purple terps that are stronger than any othet purple plants ive had. Like blackberry brandy and lavender.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 10, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> @boss14 Id reccomend kodama, i ran it last year and ended up being a really awesome plant. It yielded really well, all phenos had some ammount of purple and the smell and taste was fantastic lime and tropical fruit with some funk. i personally love wookie crosses, ive found wookie dominant plants to be incredibly loud purple terps that are stronger than any othet purple plants ive had. Like blackberry brandy and lavender.


That one always looked interesting. Sounds awesome. 

@boss14
What you may want to do is get a different male for each pack to see what you like. I like my wookie cross, but some people don't. lots to choose from. kashmir, wookie, omg, strawberry milk, ssdd, purple unicorn and the older ones (snow lotus, appy, ghash). I'm probably missing a few. FYI - ssdd, strawberry milk, snow lotus and appy male crosses are limited/retired. I haven't heard of anything else being lost. I'm pretty blazed so I may be wrong on a few of those males being gone.


----------



## boss14 (Jul 10, 2020)

So many good and informative replies. I now have decision paralysis. I'm going to just pick 4 strains and hope for the best


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 10, 2020)

I decided to get rough with Koko a few days ago. She has responded well. Now to clean up underneath.
.

I also topped the Loompa's Headband x Strawberry Milk


Cheers


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Jul 10, 2020)

I was planning on getting field trip at glg but I see it's not available. I will be disappointed if this one has been discontinued.


----------



## boss14 (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks everyone for all the input. Just put my order in for the following. 

Bodhi freebies-Granola Funk Remix (OGKB x Wookie) out door freebie Bodhi freebies-Gorilla Ghani (GG4 x Old Mother Ghani) out door freebie Bodhi freebies-Lemon Wookie V2 (Lemon G X Wookie 15) Babylon Buster Dazzleberry Kodama More Cowbell Silver Sunshine


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 10, 2020)

Gonna get in here to clean up bottoms and noticed my covercrop trying hard to grow through all the mycelium lol.. not 100% if I want to flip test space quite yet but my bed is ready for trellis and flip NOW! Thought I'd share!
Got a lucky wookie that is being a tad funkey all of a sudden but growing extremely fast. Slurry test in 4 sections of bed all fell between 6.6-6.9 and my soil seems very happy etc. Not going to worry bout it I guess as all other plants are pin straight and in great health.
**

Here is the tent I even could add a 8th cut in but I feel to not be overgrown I need to flip now. Was letting them heal from being in the 1 gallon pots to long. They have exploded now and growing rapid. Flip now or wait a few days? 
Peach hp is prob the worst still but looking much better now. Here was my only female of 3 popped.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 10, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Gonna get in here to clean up bottoms and noticed my covercrop trying hard to grow through all the mycelium lol.. not 100% if I want to flip test space quite yet but my bed is ready for trellis and flip NOW! Thought I'd share!View attachment 4620308
> Got a lucky wookie that is being a tad funkey all of a sudden but growing extremely fast. Slurry test in 4 sections of bed all fell between 6.6-6.9 and my soil seems very happy etc. Not going to worry bout it I guess as all other plants are pin straight and in great health.
> *View attachment 4620326*
> 
> ...


It's striking to how similar our grow styles are!!! This is what I was working on last night...


----------



## Tiflis (Jul 10, 2020)

Terpenado responding well to LST 



No signs of sex yet, but hopefully I'll spot a baby calyx soon


----------



## Polyuro (Jul 10, 2020)

Lavender Aura. In earthbox SIP. Lol. Ridiculous.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 10, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> @boss14 Id reccomend kodama, i ran it last year and ended up being a really awesome plant. It yielded really well, all phenos had some ammount of purple and the smell and taste was fantastic lime and tropical fruit with some funk. i personally love wookie crosses, ive found wookie dominant plants to be incredibly loud purple terps that are stronger than any othet purple plants ive had. Like blackberry brandy and lavender.


I had a Space Monkey that was straight up lavender. Kept it around for a couple years, cloned super easy, just dip in rooting powder and stick in a root cube. No dome, nothing. Had to move on though so I let it go but it was a keeper for sure. Got a few Wookie crosses to go through so I'm sure I'll find another keeper in those packs. Kodama has caught my eye a few times but not much out there about it, thanks for the info, I like lime and tropical fruit.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jul 10, 2020)

@Polyuro
thanks for showing that. i certainly want to know how she tates after a good cure and her effects. if that urkle is pure it can only get better imho. 
Lavender Aura is one of the strains i wanted to see. any more pictures to share so i can see the full plant > Is this your first run with her or no ? looking good that's for sure. i wanted stretch, yield and legit flower time for 20% amber  hell that's the info i always want provided the taste and stone is what i want. 

the other strains of Bodhi's i need info and grow pictures o are his : Chem D x 88g13hp : higer primate = WiFi43 x Wookie 15 : Loompas Headband x Snow Lotus and last but not least. heavenly hash plant = Bubba Katsu x 88g13/Hashplant


----------



## Polyuro (Jul 10, 2020)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> @Polyuro
> thanks for showing that. i certainly want to know how she tates after a good cure and her effects. if that urkle is pure it can only get better imho.
> Lavender Aura is one of the strains i wanted to see. any more pictures to share so i can see the full plant > Is this your first run with her or no ? looking good that's for sure. i wanted stretch, yield and legit flower time for 20% amber  hell that's the info i always want provided the taste and stone is what i want.
> 
> the other strains of Bodhi's i need info and grow pictures o are his : Chem D x 88g13hp : higer primate = WiFi43 x Wookie 15 : Loompas Headband x Snow Lotus and last but not least. heavenly hash plant = Bubba Katsu x 88g13/Hashplant


Start of week 8 flower. First run with her. All seeds popped. Veg for +5 weeks. Flipped and stretched big time. Needs support for all the heavy dense nugs. It got away from me. Didn’t trainer her enough. It’s been a pleasure. Think she has a little under a week till harvest. tester nugs are uplifting euphoric. Lavender, lemon, skunky diesel on one phenom and a lemon, blueberry, skunky diesel phenom. 4 plants, 2 phenoms. Purpling as we speak.


----------



## Polyuro (Jul 10, 2020)

These have a little over a week I think..


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 10, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> Lavender Aura. In earthbox SIP. Lol. Ridiculous.


Yes, you are going to LOVE these! Are you following Alan Adkisson's method with the Grokashi and Malibu compost topdressing and LABS in the rez? I ran 1/2 of pack of Lavender Aura last summer(outside) and they had a nice floral/sweet smell. I didn't get any purple, but I didn't expect it in 1/2 a pack... Regardless, you are about to be posting pics of straight fire soon(you already are). I see you all the time in the organic section and in GreenThumbs thread, so I'm sure that we are on the same page...


----------



## Polyuro (Jul 10, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Yes, you are going to LOVE these! Are you following Alan Adkisson's method with the Grokashi and Malibu compost topdressing and LABS in the rez? I ran 1/2 of pack of Lavender Aura last summer(outside) and they had a nice floral/sweet smell. I didn't get any purple, but I didn't expect it in 1/2 a pack... Regardless, you are about to be posting pics of straight fire soon(you already are). I see you all the time in the organic section and in GreenThumbs thread, so I'm sure that we are on the same page...


Yes, grokashi, bu’s, and em-1 in rez every so often. Dry nutz mixed in peat base mix. Been stupid simple really. Straight tap wate, dont care about pH. Jobes tree spikes at flip and just a little Epsom salt once.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 10, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> Yes, grokashi, bu’s, and em-1 in rez every so often. Dry nutz mixed in peat base mix. Been stupid simple really. Straight tap wate, dont care about pH. Jobes tree spikes at flip and just a little Epsom salt once.


Oh man, it's great! Veg time is going to be less and you will have less lockout issues. It's like organic gardening to the max(probiotics). It actually works so well that I started drinking Kombucha everyday, which is much like the EM1. I was sold on pre and probiotics after seeing it in action lol.


----------



## Polyuro (Jul 10, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Oh man, it's great! Veg time is going to be less and you will have less lockout issues. It's like organic gardening to the max(probiotics). It actually works so well that I started drinking Kombucha everyday, which is much like the EM1. I was sold on pre and probiotics after seeing it in action lol.


Dude the mycelium mat is just incredible. Its steroids for soil.


----------



## bodhipop (Jul 10, 2020)

Loving the reviews/info/pictures. Thanks to all of you. 
Does any Bodhi/GLG vets know how often they do the BOGO? 
Just put in an order and it's really hard to minimize my selection without breaking the bank.


----------



## entourageffect (Jul 11, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Loving the reviews/info/pictures. Thanks to all of you.
> Does any Bodhi/GLG vets know how often they do the BOGO?
> Just put in an order and it's really hard to minimize my selection without breaking the bank.


Not sure how often but they did have in April for 4/20.


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 11, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Loving the reviews/info/pictures. Thanks to all of you.
> Does any Bodhi/GLG vets know how often they do the BOGO?
> Just put in an order and it's really hard to minimize my selection without breaking the bank.


A few times a year. This year has been better than most for those bogo's so far


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 11, 2020)

I notice so many folks on here asking what Bodhi strain to buy or grow next ? I have been collecting his gear for over 7 years and I still am always struggling with these 2 questions ! 

I have been shut down for the last few years but am hoping to start up with another round of Bodhi pretty soon. I try not to grow indoors in the summer, since battling heat and pests is much more of a pain. But it starts to cool off around here towards the end of august, so Im hoping to have some ladies ready to flip around early september. 

Although I have amassed a decent collection I am still not sure what to go with for the first run ! The plan is to start with 9 seeds of a single strain, something that doesnt need to be immediately preserved, and something that I will want to smoke alot ! 

Flavor wise I really love chem/diesel/kush flavors. Effect wise, the stronger the better. I have a high tolerance and like a more indica leaning relaxing buzz. Yield is important also, since I will be running them in a 3x3 tent. Finding a mom to use in later crosses would be great. Since its been awhile I dont want to screw up something that I cannot replace. The good thing is that most Bodhi packs are at least 11 beans. 

A few of the options I am considering : Clusterfunk, Strawberry milk f2- Bodhi (super excited to try these but dont want to screw up) and Dank Sinatra f2 (og member). I also am considering ssdd . I should be getting f1 and f2 packs soon, but it seems like that one might be on the fruity side, which Im not really a fan of at the moment.
- I appreciate any opinions and info from anyone who has grown these or other Bodhi strains that might fit the bill. Thank you


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 11, 2020)

There’s still Dazzleberry at GLG., i got a pack last night, then this AM i thought i don’t need more seeds. So today i cancelled the order. Now several hours later, the Sunshine Queen is beckoning to me. Bodhi’s plants are hard to resist!


----------



## Boosky (Jul 11, 2020)

mtntrogger said:


> I notice so many folks on here asking what Bodhi strain to buy or grow next ? I have been collecting his gear for over 7 years and I still am always struggling with these 2 questions !
> 
> I have been shut down for the last few years but am hoping to start up with another round of Bodhi pretty soon. I try not to grow indoors in the summer, since battling heat and pests is much more of a pain. But it starts to cool off around here towards the end of august, so Im hoping to have some ladies ready to flip around early september.
> 
> ...


From what you have listed, Clusterfunk is what I would recommend if you want Chem/diesel/kush flavors and potent. I have grown it a few times and there are keepers, gave my buddy some cuts and although I usually don't care for his weed, it still tasted and smelled good. He doesn't cure correctly and it shows cause his bud looks dynamite just smells and tastes like poo. Have had many strains of his and Clusterfunk made him look good. I purchased another pack after running the first pack, it was that good to me. Two females were worth keeping around for additional runs but I'm trying to get to all my seeds so I'm not cloning very often now. The clones I did take were the ones my buddy got, If I remember correctly it cloned well. I will still clone something occasionally just to see how it clones so I can report here or to a breeder if I'm testing for them but not very often anymore. Have not grown the other ones you listed so I can't speak for them, I just know that Clusterfunk was awesome.


----------



## bodhipop (Jul 11, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I don't! The Lemon Lotus plants are foxtailing crazy style.
> I'm not sure if I'm comfortable doing any kind of seed exchanges.
> I've never considered taking requests for crosses, but heh...why not!
> I do have some non-bodhi plants running right now, but no, I've never made any non-bodhi crosses. I only recently started.
> ...


Please save those crosses! Did you use silver thiosulfate for the fems or collodial silver? I'm heavily interested in some of those cobra lips crosses.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 11, 2020)

Wanna see a cool pack, look at the #


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 11, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> There’s still Dazzleberry at GLG., i got a pack last night, then this AM i thought i don’t need more seeds. So today i cancelled the order. Now several hours later, the Sunshine Queen is beckoning to me. Bodhi’s plants are hard to resist!


FOSHO !!


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 11, 2020)

Boosky said:


> From what you have listed, Clusterfunk is what I would recommend if you want Chem/diesel/kush flavors and potent. I have grown it a few times and there are keepers, gave my buddy some cuts and although I usually don't care for his weed, it still tasted and smelled good. He doesn't cure correctly and it shows cause his bud looks dynamite just smells and tastes like poo. Have had many strains of his and Clusterfunk made him look good. I purchased another pack after running the first pack, it was that good to me. Two females were worth keeping around for additional runs but I'm trying to get to all my seeds so I'm not cloning very often now. The clones I did take were the ones my buddy got, If I remember correctly it cloned well. I will still clone something occasionally just to see how it clones so I can report here or to a breeder if I'm testing for them but not very often anymore. Have not grown the other ones you listed so I can't speak for them, I just know that Clusterfunk was awesome.


Thank you very much for this. Great info ! Funny. I have a friend just like yours. Mine really thinks he is the best at curing. Grows good bud, but fails to realize the importance of perfecting curing and treating it like the art that it is.I have heard c funk is easy to grow. Other good thing is that it is still around, so anther pack is still possible.


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Wanna see a cool pack, look at the #
> View attachment 4621600


From the Tude?


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 12, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> From the Tude?


Yup, on the first drop.


----------



## klyphman (Jul 12, 2020)

Update on outdoor Garfunkle.

Growth continues to be very vigorous. This past week brought another round of topping and the removal of lower branches that were already growing mostly horizontal. (Should’ve done that a few weeks ago.) Most of the canopy is about 32” tall. This baby’s going to bush out something fierce.

View from above:


----------



## Boosky (Jul 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Wanna see a cool pack, look at the #
> View attachment 4621600


Those from about 2014? Get those poppin before they won't. I'm being selfish, just want to see them in action. I have some Bodhi from around 2015 and they are germinating just fine! Like I said, I just want to see them, not trying to tell you what to do. But seriously, pop 'em. Lol


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 12, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Those from about 2014? Get those poppin before they won't. I'm being selfish, just want to see them in action. I have some Bodhi from around 2015 and they are germinating just fine! Like I said, I just want to see them, not trying to tell you what to do. But seriously, pop 'em. Lol


I have a few things that were bought (not by me) before 2000, and I havent had any problems germinating them. I DO NOT store my seeds in the freezer either, they share a small area of my wine closet. Always dark and cool, never cold, zero moisture.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 12, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Those from about 2014? Get those poppin before they won't. I'm being selfish, just want to see them in action. I have some Bodhi from around 2015 and they are germinating just fine! Like I said, I just want to see them, not trying to tell you what to do. But seriously, pop 'em. Lol


They will germinate just fine, when I’m ready to finish them. In the first half I found two identical girls, boys were culled early. Fast fluffy haze colas the size of your arm.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 12, 2020)

mtntrogger said:


> I have a few things that were bought (not by me) before 2000, and I havent had any problems germinating them. I DO NOT store my seeds in the freezer either, they share a small area of my wine closet. Always dark and cool, never cold, zero moisture.


20+ year old seeds, thats impressive! If you don't mind me asking, what are they? I was only smoking weed not growing it 20 years ago. You know, going to the hill in Boulder, shoulder tapping or traveling to Ned to visit the hermits. Lol


----------



## Boosky (Jul 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> They will germinate just fine, when I’m ready to finish them. In the first half I found two identical girls, boys were culled early. Fast fluffy haze colas the size of your arm.


Nice, I'm about four weeks in on my Mountain Temple and looks like I have one Haze leaner. Do you recall how long they flowered?


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 12, 2020)

Boosky said:


> 20+ year old seeds, thats impressive! If you don't mind me asking, what are they? I was only smoking weed not growing it 20 years ago. You know, going to the hill in Boulder, shoulder tapping or traveling to Ned to visit the hermits. Lol


Stuff that was gifted to me from an old school head on another site. He stopped buying seeds around 2000. Sent me Dutch Flowers Lemon Thai and Blowfish as well as CBG Taskenti (Uzbek landrace) also sent Bodhi the exact same beans back around 12'. I havent messed with the lemon thai yet, thais scare me a little. lol I havent found a Blowfish winner ...yet. But it would be fun to work it with another G13 leaning strain, like the Dank Zappa or Sinatra, maybe even the Black Tri. I might have better luck looking for a male with the remaining Blowfish beans I have. I also have a few f2 of Katsus original Bubba Kush, they are also quite old, probably made around 2000.


----------



## OIL7IO (Jul 12, 2020)

Haven't seen enough Strawberry Goji pictures on here so I decided to join up last night and share.

I'm currently doing a pheno hunt to find a vigorous grower that has a strawberry scent and hopefully taste. I popped 12 seeds. 1 needed some assistance with forceps to allow the tap root to come out. They all made it into the seedling stage but the one that required assistance was odd looking and growing slow so I culled it. Wound up with 1 culled, 5 females, and 6 males. Only had room inside for 4 so I put my smallest pheno outdoors to see what it does.

Beginning of week 3 flower (since flipped from 18/6 to 12/12)

My favorite plant from the get go of late veg... crazy vigorous grower, super fast shower for both sex and bud formation, and..... smells like raw earthy strawberries from what I'm smelling at this stage. Strawberry Goji #4.


One of the other 4 have almost caught up to my #4 and has a similar smell but has nothing on the growth rate of #4.

The other phenos I'm seeing are slower at developing buds but appear to be packing trichomes onto the fan leaves fairly heavily already. Smells almost like lime skittles.


So far I'm pretty pleased with what im seeing. Really looking forward to having this harvest complete and seeing what I wind up with. I have clippings from each one and as things develop ill be making decisions but most likely #4 will be the mother.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Wanna see a cool pack, look at the #
> View attachment 4621600


Thank god I picked up the Air Guitar (Temple x Wookie 15) over the tiger tail! I didn't know the temple was a SSH x WW!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 12, 2020)

Sitting here bored out of my mind. The half hourly Japanese beetle executions are getting old. But Here are my girls. Three lucky Charms, two Snow Temple and two Dragon Fruit. The Dragon Fruit were topped at 4' and 10 weeks from seed. Also defoliated the bottoms. Going natural to see what they are and how they grow. Got bonsai plans for a couple over. Should make nice bushes next year. Enjoy. Wear your damn masks please. So we can all get out and share our accomplishments with our friends. This covid has to be stopped. Be safe , healthy and sanitary for everyones benifit. Peace.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 12, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Nice, I'm about four weeks in on my Mountain Temple and looks like I have one Haze leaner. Do you recall how long they flowered?


They were fast, like 7-8 weeks hard. I don’t generally like to take hazes to amber and she would amber at 8.
I feel like ssh tends to be true breeding for flavor and effect, it asserts itself! It’s getting to where the racyness is unpleasant for me, I enjoy the hybrid effects as long as it’s not crazy electric.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 12, 2020)

bodhi seeds said:


> the clusterfunks came out pretty nice, good yield too for the quality...


@mtntrogger Was digging around and found this from the man himself! No wonder I liked it so much.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> They were fast, like 7-8 weeks hard. I don’t generally like to take hazes to amber and she would amber at 8.


Thank you, would have guessed that they go longer than that. I'll be keeping an eye on them earlier than originally anticipated.


----------



## Stickyjones (Jul 12, 2020)

@Boosky I have some kodama pics in this threat it cured to be super smooth and tasty. Spacemonkey was one of my favorites of all time i liked the lavender and the chemmy phenos both had lots of bag appeal and nice stones


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> and two Dragon Fruit.


Dragon Fruit turned out to be one of my fav all time strains! I thought that I would have a chance to grab another pack, but I missed out. It was a pheno that had golf ball nugs and a candy store flavor, it was very nice!!!


OIL7IO said:


> Haven't seen enough Strawberry Goji pictures on here so I decided to join up last night and share.
> 
> I'm currently doing a pheno hunt to find a vigorous grower that has a strawberry scent and hopefully taste. I popped 12 seeds.


I was about to grab a pack of these, but I got 2x Dazzleberry instead. Hopefully, it will still be around when I buy more seeds lol... I'll be following this closely!


----------



## OIL7IO (Jul 12, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Dragon Fruit turned out to be one of my fav all time strains! I thought that I would have a chance to grab another pack, but I missed out. It was a pheno that had gold ball nugs and a candy store flavor, it was very nice!!!
> 
> I was about to grab a pack of these, but I got 2x Dazzleberry instead. Hopefully, it will still be around when I buy more seeds lol... I'll be following this closely!


I've been seeing it out of stock at a couple locations so hopefully you don't miss out!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 12, 2020)

OIL7IO said:


> I've been seeing it out of stock at a couple locations so hopefully you don't miss out!


It's been out for a while now. If there is a pack somewhere, I would like to know...


----------



## Boosky (Jul 12, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> @Boosky I have some kodama pics in this threat it cured to be super smooth and tasty. Spacemonkey was one of my favorites of all time i liked the lavender and the chemmy phenos both had lots of bag appeal and nice stones


Just checked your pics, nice job! Thank you.


----------



## Dryxi (Jul 12, 2020)

On day 21 of flower for these 4 silver mountain girls and just brought out 11 lemon wookie v1 seeds for next cycle. Did a pretty good job on the scrog this time but can definitely do better.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 13, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Please save those crosses! Did you use silver thiosulfate for the fems or collodial silver? I'm heavily interested in some of those cobra lips crosses.


I have them all and have shared a few with some RIU members. I ran 10 of the Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips and they were decent but none of them would be considered special. Ran 3 forest queen x cobra lips and same story...not bad but not anything special.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 13, 2020)

2/5 Lazy Lightning threw balls at 18/6 veg, into the compost can. These are the most “spindly” and least vigorous so far of anything I’ve had from Bodhi. Wanting to stretch. Bent stems and tied to begin some LST. Running my own Space Monkey x Sleeskunk with these and they are lookin all muscled up.
4 Lemon Wookie v2 at 19 days Lemon smells from the start. These are at least average size and look to be mid hybreed or slightly Indica. Very vigorous and strong all over.
Got 1 Space Monkey f2 also at 19 days, giving off English Leather/Lavender notes.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 13, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I have them all and have shared a few with some RIU members. I ran 10 of the Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips and they were decent but none of them would be considered special. Ran 3 forest queen x cobra lips and same story...not bad but not anything special.


Was wondering how those turned out in the end.


----------



## Palomar (Jul 13, 2020)

Any feedback on the new Motor City or too soon? Also looking for some feedback on Dragons Milk, looks very nice so far, about a week into flower.


respect,
pal


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 13, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It's been out for a while now. If there is a pack somewhere, I would like to know...


I found a place that has TWO single seeds left:
https://www.midweeksong.com/bodhi-seeds-dragon-fruit.html


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 13, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I found a place that has TWO single seeds left:
> https://www.midweeksong.com/bodhi-seeds-dragon-fruit.html


If no one beats me to it, I’ll be F2’ing a pack sooner or later too.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 13, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I found a place that has TWO single seeds left:
> https://www.midweeksong.com/bodhi-seeds-dragon-fruit.html


I appreciate it! Don't take this the wrong way, but Bodhi is a F1 breeder so there will be great variations in his strains. This is the reason why I have been buying everything 2x packs at a time. Really though, I appreciate it!!! With my luck, it would be 2 males. Plus, I'm kind of sketchy about open seed packs since I bought seeds from Attitude seed bank back in 2011-2015. I think that I started getting ripped off because they would send open seed packs(repackage) when I requested the original breeder pack, I won't buy from overseas anymore. When seeds started selling in the US, I dropped UK seed banks FAST and didn't look back...

Edit: I just saw MWS. He is legit and probably the ONLY seed bank that I would order from the UK... Still, I've had my share of green tape on UK seeds.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 13, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I appreciate it! Don't take this the wrong way, but Bodhi is a F1 breeder so there will be great variations in his strains. This is the reason why I have been buying everything 2x packs at a time. Really though, I appreciate it!!! With my luck, it would be 2 males. Plus, I'm kind of sketchy about open seed packs since I bought seeds from Attitude seed bank back in 2011-2015. I think that I started getting ripped off because they would send open seed packs(repackage) when I requested the original breeder pack, I won't buy from overseas anymore. When seeds started selling in the US, I dropped UK seed banks FAST and didn't look back...
> 
> Edit: I just saw MWS. He is legit and probably the ONLY seed bank that I would order from the UK... Still, I've had my share of green tape on UK seeds.


No worries! I agree 11 seed packs is best. I do like midweeksong for single seeds on occasion.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 13, 2020)

Testers update*: Dragonsoul x Wookie and A1 x Kashmir: *
Both of these strains look almost identical in structure and growth patterns, only differing in that the A1 Kashmir has slightly deeper serrations in the fan leaves, and maybe slightly thinner blades than the Dragonsoul Wookie... but they really do look almost exactly the same. Both are exhibiting some double serrations, but it isn't on every plant for either strain. For early smells, the Dragonsoul Wookie plants smell like very dry heated cedar and pine, (kind of like how a sauna smells), and equal parts Hawaiian punch and paint thinner... some leaning more towards one over another, but all having that mix. The A1 Kashmir plants on the other hand, have absolutely no smell whatsoever yet... no sweet, no stink, no grassy smells, nothing. I'm a little bummed because I was kind of expecting that A1 super-funk, but it's still early, so maybe something will come out later. No signs of gender yet on either. Sorry, no pics right now, I broke my phone and am waiting to get a new one...
I know it's not the most interesting report, but something!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 13, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> No worries! I agree 11 seed packs is best. I do like midweeksong for single seeds on occasion.


I really didn't mean to come across as being ungrateful or anything! If it was a full pack, I might have scooped it up while paying full price w/o a freebie.


----------



## Mr Westmont (Jul 13, 2020)

Hey guys, just a small contribution. On my outdoor/pollen donor table, MALES from the right;

1. Waking Dream- long internode spacing, no smell to speak of yet on stem rub, is just starting to flower. Looks like this pheno is going to be stingy. Never the less, it will be able to pollinate a random female clone I may have around. These seeds probably going to be given to people as gifts.

2. Kodoma - extremely vigorous , going to be a decent yielder. Not much smell on the stem rub yet either. However, appears to be a decent pheno thus far.

3. Midnight Snow X Purple Flame (Gooeybreeder)- even at this early stage, this male is fuuuunky. This male wins this round.

4. Skywalker - for shits and giggles, just going to cross it with something.


----------



## Mr Westmont (Jul 13, 2020)

Here is my indoor tester bed FEMALE, and these will all get 1 branch pollenated, by the aforementioned males. Winner females will be revegged.

1. Mom Gooey X Berry Psycho
2. Cosmic Serpent
3. Dark Cross X Berry Mania X Purple Mayhem (x2)
4. Mom Gooey X C99.
5. Khalifa Kush X Original Haze (Mccormick)


----------



## Mr Westmont (Jul 13, 2020)

This donkey dick is a volunteer in my indoor bed. Judging by the smell and the most recent strains in my bed, I think it is Red Lotus X Neroli 91.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 14, 2020)

After shucking a bud each off of two of the 4 pollinated wolfpacks and smoking I have realized two things. 

I now know why so many have moved to producing seeds to sell instead of producing bud to sell. 

I also now know why people have given the reviews of wolfpack they have. I was expecting to shuck out the seeds and toss the rest or at best make butter with it. I instead will be keeping it to smoke and cannot wait to grow some of these seeds out 



Cheers


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 14, 2020)

Finally got a decent male for my Kodama F2s this season. The first two didn’t make the cut. This guy has perfect structure. I also got a granola funk male that has huge double serrated leaves like the ogkb. Lots of fun projects to make.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 14, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I really didn't mean to come across as being ungrateful or anything! If it was a full pack, I might have scooped it up while paying full price w/o a freebie.


No offense taken, i don’t think you sounded ungrateful. Cheers!


----------



## crisnpropa (Jul 14, 2020)

Lemon hashplant v2 is doing well, but it looks to be stretching a bit, I believe it is due to the white plastic that blocks 50% of sunlight. 

Has anyone seen any better white greenhouse plastic that is translucent but not transparent? By better I mean that it allows more than 50 percent of the light to pass through. 

Give thanks.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 14, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Lemon hashplant v2 is doing well, but it looks to be stretching a bit, I believe it is due to the white plastic that blocks 50% of sunlight.
> 
> Has anyone seen any better white greenhouse plastic that is translucent but not transparent? By better I mean that it allows more than 50 percent of the light to pass through.
> 
> Give thanks.








8 Mil Greenhouse Film 4 year clear sheeting 20' x 15'


Our 20 foot wide, custom length 8 mil plastic sheeting is great for lining odd-sized greenhouses. Use our clear greenhouse film for your covering needs!




farmplasticsupply.com


----------



## crisnpropa (Jul 14, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> 8 Mil Greenhouse Film 4 year clear sheeting 20' x 15'
> 
> 
> Our 20 foot wide, custom length 8 mil plastic sheeting is great for lining odd-sized greenhouses. Use our clear greenhouse film for your covering needs!
> ...


Thanks for sharing colo. I saw came across this earlier, but have reservations about if it's too transparent. I live in an area where the neighbors would not appreciate the ganja being visible.

Looks like this product offers 90 percent transmission but not much info about transparency.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 14, 2020)

At 8 mil your not going to make out anything specific unless it’s laying against the wall which is not advisable anyway. I mean you will be able to tell there are some kind of plants in there, they will be green and it is a greenhouse. You could do walls with ripple panels instead!


----------



## z.bud (Jul 14, 2020)

TtZoo said:


> Has anyone grown out Hashplant D?
> 
> I can find one solitary picture from Great Lakes and that is it.
> 
> ...


A little late to the party. I’ve grown out hashplant D. I kept a pheno that was great bag appeal and smelled just like peanuts after the cure. It put me down. Even after I forgot a jar for 8 months in the cabinet. Definitely a fun one.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jul 14, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> At 8 mil your not going to make out anything specific unless it’s laying against the wall which is not advisable anyway. I mean you will be able to tell there are some kind of plants in there, they will be green and it is a greenhouse. You could do walls with ripple panels instead!


Ok, thanks for your insight. These plants are stretching a bit too much for my liking.


----------



## growslut (Jul 14, 2020)

SFnone said:


> Testers update*: Dragonsoul x Wookie and A1 x Kashmir: *
> Both of these strains look almost identical in structure and growth patterns, only differing in that the A1 Kashmir has slightly deeper serrations in the fan leaves, and maybe slightly thinner blades than the Dragonsoul Wookie... but they really do look almost exactly the same. Both are exhibiting some double serrations, but it isn't on every plant for either strain. For early smells, the Dragonsoul Wookie plants smell like very dry heated cedar and pine, (kind of like how a sauna smells), and equal parts Hawaiian punch and paint thinner... some leaning more towards one over another, but all having that mix. The A1 Kashmir plants on the other hand, have absolutely no smell whatsoever yet... no sweet, no stink, no grassy smells, nothing. I'm a little bummed because I was kind of expecting that A1 super-funk, but it's still early, so maybe something will come out later. No signs of gender yet on either. Sorry, no pics right now, I broke my phone and am waiting to get a new one...
> I know it's not the most interesting report, but something!


What is the A1?


----------



## SFnone (Jul 14, 2020)

growslut said:


> What is the A1?


Artifact 1- here's some info from B himself:

"Some of those old Afghani's are amazing and that's kinda what I'm excited for this year. I'm doing a lot of really old weird Afghani's outside. I'm doing like my Artifact 1 which is kind of like the Afghani that everybody remembers, but no one has been able to procure. Like that super acrid, almost roadkill, like cabbage-y, kind of like a deep chunky but not as bland as deep chunk... kind of like this really raw, kind of like I don't know, smells kind of like a prison basketball game."

"I'm pretty excited about this new Afghani male that I'm working with... it's so acrid... it's like gamey, it's not like roadkill, but it's like this whole other thing and these Artifact 1's, these old vintage Afghani's that I'm finally popping, they have that... and I'm so excited and it's so gross and it makes me so happy..."

"I had kind of an offline old friend that owed me a favor, so he gave me some really rare seeds and it just said roadkill and it was an old vintage line from Nor Cal. I was like, 'oh cool this is going to be neat', like I thought maybe it would be a roadkill skunk or something, but it just turned out to be a really like vintage old super gross Afghani and I was like ok these are cool, so instead of calling it roadkill because people get so uptight these days if it's not exactly how they remember it... it's not a roadkill kind of thing, so I just called it Artifact A1 or Afghani Artifact 1. It's that true acrid artifact that no one's really coming up with, but I knew existed."

https://www.jbcseeds.com/product/bodhi-deep-line-alchemy-5/ this has a bit of extra info on A1 too.


----------



## Polyuro (Jul 14, 2020)

Here is the lavender aura again. Not sure if it is ready to harvest... What do you guys suggest i do?


----------



## gokartsrb (Jul 14, 2020)

Wow if Bodhi wrote that I wonder how many packs of gum and hair twisting he did while doing so. It's like so much fun people, like really like yea!! Sorry but that was hard to read lol.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 14, 2020)

gokartsrb said:


> Wow if Bodhi wrote that I wonder how many packs of gum and hair twisting he did while doing so. It's like so much fun people, like really like yea!! Sorry but that was hard to read lol.


technically he didn't write it, it was from a potcast I do believe.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 14, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> Here is the lavender aura again. Not sure if it is ready to harvest... What do you guys suggest i do?


IMHO it looks probably ready. Since i don’t see any new white hairs sprouting and the calyx’s look swollen and all the hairs are red and shriveled. 
But i recommend getting a Pocket Microscope w/ 60-120X magnification to view the trichome ripeness. They’re under $20 and available online. 
The plants look lovely by the way!


----------



## TtZoo (Jul 15, 2020)

z.bud said:


> A little late to the party. I’ve grown out hashplant D. I kept a pheno that was great bag appeal and smelled just like peanuts after the cure. It put me down. Even after I forgot a jar for 8 months in the cabinet. Definitely a fun one.


Thanks man, good to know. What was it like to grow? Any tips? I'll be in Plagron Batmix.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 15, 2020)

It’s funny, when you read it he sounds like a valley girl but when you hear him talk it’s more like someone who drinks too much coffee.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## mr. childs (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## WheatGrowerPH (Jul 15, 2020)

im really intristed in the hash plant iv tried what seems to be blueberry hashplant it was straight fire hope it was his unfourtuntly there always sold out but alot of his crosses hot the hsp4 in it anybody run his hp gear ? comments pics .
/


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 15, 2020)

mr. childs said:


>


Thank you for posting this bodhi video. It’s good to hear what inspires bodhi to do what he does. Isn’t that why we all enjoy the herb? (To hopefully be enlightened and see things differently?)
EDIT: And yes i do often enjoy cbd for stress or hashplant indica effects when i want my body to melt like butter into the couch.


----------



## WheatGrowerPH (Jul 15, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Thank you for posting this bodhi video. It’s good to hear what inspires bodhi to do what he does. Isn’t that why we all enjoy the herb? (To hopefully be enlightened and see things differently?)
> EDIT: And yes i do often enjoy cbd for stress or hashplant indica effects when i want my body to melt like butter into the couch.


got any more vids like of his strains growing i mentioned the hsp4 wonder if you had any info on it


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 15, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It’s funny, when you read it he sounds like a valley girl but when you hear him talk it’s more like someone who drinks too much coffee.


Everyone Ive met from Santa Cruz has a similar intonation


----------



## hillbill (Jul 15, 2020)

Bodhi respects the Plant first.............very well


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 15, 2020)

So slowly getting my shit together a bit. Day 2 of flower so not much fun going on. All bodhi, tga and inkognyto gear I have going is doing VERY well.

Bought 25 2x4x8 to start to stick build my room as to get out of tents one day. Slow process for sure. (Bill's and seed and fishing addiction) gets in the way SOMTIMES.

Thinking bout next veg cycle and what new shit to play with. This is what I am thinking in pic below. Have some seed plants going now that are new as well (on the hunt still). I think this would be a very respectable line up to sift through to get 6 or 8 plants to into flower in a couple months etc. Heard dla 10 is fire so we shall see in the future, what yall think?


----------



## k0rps (Jul 15, 2020)

Vietnamese x vintage pure Afghan tester standing around 5', filling up with bud sites @ 2.5 weeks
Expanded flat in veg and upwards in flower 
In a 5gal pot of soil, germinated 18th of May


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 15, 2020)

It's really a shame I dont have room for all of these peach hp cuts.... i almost want to cry tossing them... fyi it roots easy for those whom may care...


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 15, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> It's really a shame I dont have room for all of these peach hp cuts.... i almost want to cry tossing them... fyi it roots easy for those whom may care...
> View attachment 4625318


That is a bummer.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 15, 2020)

k0rps said:


> View attachment 4625277
> Vietnamese x vintage pure Afghan tester standing around 5', filling up with bud sites @ 2.5 weeks
> Expanded flat in veg and upwards in flower
> In a 5gal pot of soil, germinated 18th of May


That's one of the best looking plants I've seen here. My kind of smoke!


----------



## OIL7IO (Jul 15, 2020)

k0rps said:


> View attachment 4625277
> Vietnamese x vintage pure Afghan tester standing around 5', filling up with bud sites @ 2.5 weeks
> Expanded flat in veg and upwards in flower
> In a 5gal pot of soil, germinated 18th of May


That sir is a sexy looking plant.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 15, 2020)

OIL7IO said:


> That sir is a sexy looking plant.



Sexy and healthy! Job well done, hope she finishes problem free for you!

Happy growing!


----------



## k0rps (Jul 15, 2020)

Will have to add support soon.. Another plant has been topped and is in training. I am excited for the possibilities ~ 
Thank you! Will keep updated


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 15, 2020)

silver mountain x pleiadian love nest...
i happen to let a branch fall on the ground last year to escape trim jail... and left it where it was, nature found a way somehow, so now there are three young ladies that i hope will become revered women in the fall...


----------



## Boosky (Jul 15, 2020)

mr. childs said:


>


The "Unspoken Code", I like that. Let's me know i was a part of something special all those years, years ago, coming to this point right now.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 15, 2020)

So a friend of mine and I decided we want to pop into some old stash and run through a couple packs. Just trying to figure out what route to take. We already have a really phenomenal cut of Sunshine 3 that we hunted quite a few years back so I'm going to keep those dry until we have time to hunt and F2 those. Options here if not easy to read in the picture. Everything pictured is-
1. Angel's Milk (LA Affie × Appalachia)
2. Apollo 13 (Gorilla Arm Pheno × Apollo 11 Genius Pheno)
3. Aruba Landrace
4. BlackBerry Widow × Appalachia
5. Black Triangle (Triangle Kush × 88 g13/hp)
6. Blood Orange (ae77 Cali-O × Appalachia)
7. Blueberry Hill (Blueberry × Appalachia)
8. Bubba Kush × Snow Lotus (Jabba's Stash)
9. Clusterfunk (Chem 91 Skunk va × 88 g13/hp)
10. Deep Line Alchemy 4 (Kashmir 22 × 88 g13/hp)
11. Dirty Ortega (Dirty Hippy × Ortega)
12. Dream Beaver (Dirty Hippy × Appalachia)
13. Harlequin bx (Harlequin × Good Medicine)
14. Head Trip (Chocolate Trip × Goohead)
15. Hippy Slayer (Dirty Hippy × Road Kill Skunk)
16. Lando's Stash (Purekush Suge × Snowlotus)
17. Lemon Zinger (Interstellar Overdrive × Appalachia)
18. Moonwalk (Chem 3 × Apollo 13 G)
19. Snow Leopard (Tigermelon × Snow Lotus)
20. Stardawg Cory × 88 g13/hp (new strain, but very limited. released last year to raise funds for his dogs' surgery)
21. Suge Pure Kush × Uzbekistani Hashplant
22. Tigers Milk (Bubba Kush × Appalachia)
23. Zipolite Oaxacan (Landrace)

Planning on popping 3 packs. What do you guys think?


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 15, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> So a friend of mine and I decided we want to pop into some old stash and run through a couple packs. Just trying to figure out what route to take. We already have a really phenomenal cut of Sunshine 3 that we hunted quite a few years back so I'm going to keep those dry until we have time to hunt and F2 those. Options here if not easy to read in the picture. Everything pictured is-
> 1. Angel's Milk (LA Affie × Appalachia)
> 2. Apollo 13 (Gorilla Arm Pheno × Apollo 11 Genius Pheno)
> 3. Aruba Landrace
> ...


Dirty Ortega, Hippy Slayer, Blood Orange, and Zipolite are my votes. Nice stash!


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 15, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Dirty Ortega, Hippy Slayer, Blood Orange, and Zipolite are my votes. Nice stash!


Gracias sir. I have quite a bit more Bodhi, but we wanted to dip into the older stuff for this hunt. I threw that Stardawg Cory × G13/HP in there because it's a pretty rare one that let go when his dog was sick and needed surgery. Not sure how many are out there but it has me intrigued


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 15, 2020)

Interesting that the #8 is Bubba x Sl, If im not mistaken that is Jabbas stash before it got the name. I would vote for Tigers Milk, Angels Milk or that Corey x Ghash...unless you have a pack of lions milk, in which case you should pop the whole pack and make f2's. Id love some !


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 15, 2020)

mtntrogger said:


> Interesting that the #8 is Bubba x Sl, If im not mistaken that is Jabbas stash before it got the name. I would vote for Tigers Milk, Angels Milk or that Corey x Ghash...unless you have a pack of lions milk, in which case you should pop the whole pack and make f2's. Id love some !


One of the only "milk" packs that I never got my hands on actually. I've heard from quite a few people that the Tigers Milk is not only a really great strain to smoke, but is also extremely beneficial for quite a few medical ailments


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 16, 2020)

Dirty Ortega and lemon zinger. 
bodhi’s interstellar overdrive has been sitting in the back of my mind for almost 10 years, wish I had invested in those also!


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Dirty Ortega and lemon zinger.
> bodhi’s interstellar overdrive has been sitting in the back of my mind for almost 10 years, wish I had invested in those also!


I was lucky enough to come across someone that was parting ways with his collection a few years back. It took me over two years to negotiate a deal for certain packs in the collection. It was definitley a long, drawn out test of patience and commitment. At the end of the day I believe we both got what we were looking for


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 16, 2020)

Blood orange has some nice phenos, I made a ton of f2s, definitely some in there with full on orange flavor with a chem aftertaste, electric sativa high.... kept a cut of the stardawg corey x g13/hp also, got one with a subtle lemon flavor, both of those yield very well....


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 16, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> So a friend of mine and I decided we want to pop into some old stash and run through a couple packs. Just trying to figure out what route to take. We already have a really phenomenal cut of Sunshine 3 that we hunted quite a few years back so I'm going to keep those dry until we have time to hunt and F2 those. Options here if not easy to read in the picture. Everything pictured is-
> 1. Angel's Milk (LA Affie × Appalachia)
> 2. Apollo 13 (Gorilla Arm Pheno × Apollo 11 Genius Pheno)
> 3. Aruba Landrace
> ...


17
1
3


----------



## MetalToots (Jul 16, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> So a friend of mine and I decided we want to pop into some old stash and run through a couple packs. Just trying to figure out what route to take. We already have a really phenomenal cut of Sunshine 3 that we hunted quite a few years back so I'm going to keep those dry until we have time to hunt and F2 those. Options here if not easy to read in the picture. Everything pictured is-
> 1. Angel's Milk (LA Affie × Appalachia)
> 2. Apollo 13 (Gorilla Arm Pheno × Apollo 11 Genius Pheno)
> 3. Aruba Landrace
> ...


i would go with 4, 12 & 19


colocowboy said:


> Dirty Ortega and lemon zinger.
> bodhi’s interstellar overdrive has been sitting in the back of my mind for almost 10 years, wish I had invested in those also!


I've poped 4 or 5 seeds of lemon zinger a year or 2 ago. I've posted a few pictures in this thread.
I was a bit disapointed by it in the end. Great scent during flowering. But after curing it was mostly pine. I expected something more spectacular i guess. Got only 2 females tho so really small sample. Oh and the 2 threw a couple of nanners at the end of flowering.
I'll maybe pop the rest of the pack someday.


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 16, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> So a friend of mine and I decided we want to pop into some old stash and run through a couple packs. Just trying to figure out what route to take. We already have a really phenomenal cut of Sunshine 3 that we hunted quite a few years back so I'm going to keep those dry until we have time to hunt and F2 those. Options here if not easy to read in the picture. Everything pictured is-
> 1. Angel's Milk (LA Affie × Appalachia)
> 2. Apollo 13 (Gorilla Arm Pheno × Apollo 11 Genius Pheno)
> 3. Aruba Landrace
> ...


I believe Bodhi's birthday this year was 4/17/20. So, I'd pick 4, 17, 20.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 16, 2020)

I saw your pics, the interstellar overdrive pheno was one in 1 million. I would definitely expect to hunt a bit, mandala genetics are often fairly diverse.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 16, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> So a friend of mine and I decided we want to pop into some old stash and run through a couple packs. Just trying to figure out what route to take. We already have a really phenomenal cut of Sunshine 3 that we hunted quite a few years back so I'm going to keep those dry until we have time to hunt and F2 those. Options here if not easy to read in the picture. Everything pictured is-
> 1. Angel's Milk (LA Affie × Appalachia)
> 2. Apollo 13 (Gorilla Arm Pheno × Apollo 11 Genius Pheno)
> 3. Aruba Landrace
> ...


12,18, 22. dream beaver is excellent, moonwalk might rival sunshine #3, and tigers milk is something special...


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 16, 2020)

This is def going to be the hardest thing I have to decide today, lol. 
21. suge pure kush x uzbek
22. tiger's milk (love this one. only smoked it)

3 way tie for #3
4 (bbw x appy), 12 (dream beaver) 15 (hippy slayer)


----------



## Boosky (Jul 16, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> So a friend of mine and I decided we want to pop into some old stash and run through a couple packs. Just trying to figure out what route to take. We already have a really phenomenal cut of Sunshine 3 that we hunted quite a few years back so I'm going to keep those dry until we have time to hunt and F2 those. Options here if not easy to read in the picture. Everything pictured is-
> 1. Angel's Milk (LA Affie × Appalachia)
> 2. Apollo 13 (Gorilla Arm Pheno × Apollo 11 Genius Pheno)
> 3. Aruba Landrace
> ...


Angels Milk, Blackberry Widow x Appalachia and Blueberry Hill get my votes. Nice collection, there are a couple more I’d like to see but you asked for three. Thanks for sharing, you have some goodies.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 16, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> So a friend of mine and I decided we want to pop into some old stash and run through a couple packs. Just trying to figure out what route to take. We already have a really phenomenal cut of Sunshine 3 that we hunted quite a few years back so I'm going to keep those dry until we have time to hunt and F2 those. Options here if not easy to read in the picture. Everything pictured is-
> 1. Angel's Milk (LA Affie × Appalachia)
> 2. Apollo 13 (Gorilla Arm Pheno × Apollo 11 Genius Pheno)
> 3. Aruba Landrace
> ...


I definitely vote for Angel's Milk. I didn't know he made an Affy/Appy cross. Same mom as Dank Sinatra and LA Confidential crossed with the Appy daddy. YES!

Then I say pop the Moonwalk pack and cross it with that keeper Sunshine 3 you have (Didn't know he did a Sunshine 3 either). That would give you (Chem 3 x SSDD) x (Chem 3 x Apollo 11). You could then even send me some of those and I'll cross them with my Cobra Lips ( Chem 3 x Appy).  Keep that rare chem alive!

For the third one, I'd love to smoke some of your Aruba or Oaxacan if I didn't have to grow it. If you're up for an long adventure with a landrace sativa, I say go for it. Nobody in your entire county's gonna have that shit (unless you live in Aruba or Oaxaca  ). Otherwise that Blackberry Widow x Appy sounds pretty cool.

Just my three cents. Sweet collection!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 16, 2020)

WheatGrowerPH said:


> got any more vids like of his strains growing i mentioned the hsp4 wonder if you had any info on it


Afraid i do not. Bodhi’s Godhead (Blockhead x G13-Hashp.) i found at a dispensary was wonderful but hard to find seeds unfortunately.
For me the hasplant used adds a relaaaaaxing body effect i crave. I can lay down on hard concrete and be comfortable. It loosens my muscles enough that i can’t even do 1 pull-up. Normally i can do at least 10. (In Yoda voice) weak i am haha.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 16, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I definitely vote for Angel's Milk. I didn't know he made an Affy/Appy cross. Same mom as Dank Sinatra and LA Confidential crossed with the Appy daddy. YES!
> 
> Then I say pop the Moonwalk pack and cross it with that keeper Sunshine 3 you have (Didn't know he did a Sunshine 3 either). That would give you (Chem 3 x SSDD) x (Chem 3 x Apollo 11). You could then even send me some of those and I'll cross them with my Cobra Lips ( Chem 3 x Appy).  Keep that rare chem alive!
> 
> ...


I've got about 10 packs of that Cobra Lips. Ever since we found such a strong strain in the Sunshine 3 I've gone out of my way to pick up Chem 3 crosses. I just grabbed a bunch of stuff from Ink that is heavy with his Chem 3 & Pestilence. Our Sunshine 3 cut has won quite a few HT cups over the years. Comes back at 32-33% THC and 3.8-4.3% total terps like clockwork. It's just a monster strain


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 16, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> I've got about 10 packs of that Cobra Lips. Ever since we found such a strong strain in the Sunshine 3 I've gone out of my way to pick up Chem 3 crosses. I just grabbed a bunch of stuff from Ink that is heavy with his Chem 3 & Pestilence. Our Sunshine 3 cut has won quite a few HT cups over the years. Comes back at 32-33% THC and 3.8-4.3% total terps like clockwork. It's just a monster strainView attachment 4626003View attachment 4626004View attachment 4626005View attachment 4626006


Holy crap, that's gorgeous! I've been super curious about Chem 3 since I heard Bodhi say it's the great underrated sister. Sound like you're right on top of that one. Maybe you've hit the pinnacle of Chem 3 hybrids though and want to poke around elsewhere for a while.


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 16, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> One of the only "milk" packs that I never got my hands on actually. I've heard from quite a few people that the Tigers Milk is not only a really great strain to smoke, but is also extremely beneficial for quite a few medical ailments


I am super excited to have found f2's of the Tigers Milk. Had to pay for them, but when you really want something, youlll take what you can get. Im even more excited for the Landos f2 and Mothers milk f2 that should be heading my way in the mail. The cool thing about f2's is the chance of finding something similar to a parent is probably higher. I really want to find a suge pk pheno in the landos to work with. Project goals !!


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 16, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> I've got about 10 packs of that Cobra Lips. Ever since we found such a strong strain in the Sunshine 3 I've gone out of my way to pick up Chem 3 crosses. I just grabbed a bunch of stuff from Ink that is heavy with his Chem 3 & Pestilence. Our Sunshine 3 cut has won quite a few HT cups over the years. Comes back at 32-33% THC and 3.8-4.3% total terps like clockwork. It's just a monster strainView attachment 4626003View attachment 4626004View attachment 4626005View attachment 4626006


^^^^ Holy Shit !!


----------



## WheatGrowerPH (Jul 16, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Afraid i do not. Bodhi’s Godhead (Blockhead x G13-Hashp.) i found at a dispensary was wonderful but hard to find seeds unfortunately.
> For me the hasplant used adds a relaaaaaxing body effect i crave. I can lay down on hard concrete and be comfortable. It loosens my muscles enough that i can’t even do 1 pull-up. Normally i can do at least 10. (In Yoda voice) weak i am haha.


i love the taste of hp so its just one of those strains im searching for never found a seed in hashy strains ? intristing really i think cataloging the bud i find with a few beans in it would be wize i recently got lucky and found some beans and they were all fems and they were all decent and very uniform


----------



## WheatGrowerPH (Jul 16, 2020)

so im on a quest for the best hashplant


----------



## WheatGrowerPH (Jul 16, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> I've got about 10 packs of that Cobra Lips. Ever since we found such a strong strain in the Sunshine 3 I've gone out of my way to pick up Chem 3 crosses. I just grabbed a bunch of stuff from Ink that is heavy with his Chem 3 & Pestilence. Our Sunshine 3 cut has won quite a few HT cups over the years. Comes back at 32-33% THC and 3.8-4.3% total terps like clockwork. It's just a monster strainView attachment 4626003View attachment 4626004View attachment 4626005View attachment 4626006


frosty mothers there shinny


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 16, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> So a friend of mine and I decided we want to pop into some old stash and run through a couple packs. Just trying to figure out what route to take. We already have a really phenomenal cut of Sunshine 3 that we hunted quite a few years back so I'm going to keep those dry until we have time to hunt and F2 those. Options here if not easy to read in the picture. Everything pictured is-
> 1. Angel's Milk (LA Affie × Appalachia)
> 2. Apollo 13 (Gorilla Arm Pheno × Apollo 11 Genius Pheno)
> 3. Aruba Landrace
> ...


Blood Orange
DLA #4
Zipolite Oaxacan
Maybe you'll get lucky and make the next great thing. Good luck.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 16, 2020)

WheatGrowerPH said:


> so im on a quest for the best hashplant


look for guava hashplant or jungle spice or secret chief


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 16, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> I've got about 10 packs of that Cobra Lips. Ever since we found such a strong strain in the Sunshine 3 I've gone out of my way to pick up Chem 3 crosses. I just grabbed a bunch of stuff from Ink that is heavy with his Chem 3 & Pestilence. Our Sunshine 3 cut has won quite a few HT cups over the years. Comes back at 32-33% THC and 3.8-4.3% total terps like clockwork. It's just a monster strainView attachment 4626003View attachment 4626004View attachment 4626005View attachment 4626006


yall won the mitten cup, & it was mislabeled sunshine #4 ?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 16, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> I've got about 10 packs of that Cobra Lips. Ever since we found such a strong strain in the Sunshine 3 I've gone out of my way to pick up Chem 3 crosses. I just grabbed a bunch of stuff from Ink that is heavy with his Chem 3 & Pestilence. Our Sunshine 3 cut has won quite a few HT cups over the years. Comes back at 32-33% THC and 3.8-4.3% total terps like clockwork. It's just a monster strainView attachment 4626003View attachment 4626004View attachment 4626005View attachment 4626006


Agree on inkognyto for sure. Pure fire and I have never had a so so plant from him, always fire and hard to choose a keeper. Possibly my favorite.... bodhi is also high on the list. Ink just has stable and old school gear that is more my mix lol. Very respectable breeder that does not get the recognition he deserves although he does not search for it imo. I apologize for saying this here in the bodhi thread but he deserved a shout out. Pure fire everytime!

I have a bunch in flower (day 3 or 4). Giggity, lil peach ogk, poppin fresh, pre 2k dj short bb x lemon larry (inks vault), candied lemons. Also got chemdog funk, 3rd degree burn and old stinker (death star I THINK) on deck. Very fair price as well along with bodhi and very good sales few times a year. (4 packs for 200, plus 2 full packs random freebies). He could charge 300 like GGG and would get it. I cant reccomend enough. Bodhi, inkognyto, dynasty are my main focus and they all have deserved it! Just no BS breeders that care none for hype.

Happy growing!


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 16, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> yall won the mitten cup, & it was mislabeled sunshine #4 ?


Long story short we provided a cut to a friend and "mislabeled" it on purpose to see if it would get misused. It did and thus began its long journey as the "Sunshine 4". It won quite a few cups as "The 4." The Sunshine 4 has never been as potent of a strain. Jake Greba from Midnight Roots has always had the proper cut and did an interview not too long ago regarding the topic. I've managed to snag a couple more packs of 3 that we're going to use to F2 our original cut


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 16, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Agree on inkognyto for sure. Pure fire and I have never had a so so plant from him, always fire and hard to choose a keeper. Possibly my favorite.... bodhi is also high on the list. Ink just has stable and old school gear that is more my mix lol. Very respectable breeder that does not get the recognition he deserves although he does not search for it imo. I apologize for saying this here in the bodhi thread but he deserved a shout out. Pure fire everytime!
> 
> I have a bunch in flower (day 3 or 4). Giggity, lil peach ogk, poppin fresh, pre 2k dj short bb x lemon larry (inks vault), candied lemons. Also got chemdog funk, 3rd degree burn and old stinker (death star I THINK) on deck. Very fair price as well along with bodhi and very good sales few times a year. (4 packs for 200, plus 2 full packs random freebies). He could charge 300 like GGG and would get it. I cant reccomend enough. Bodhi, inkognyto, dynasty are my main focus and they all have deserved it! Just no BS breeders that care none for hype.
> 
> Happy growing!


This is what I just snagged from Ink recently. He's a real good guy and he allows me to pick through his stash when I'm feeling froggy


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 16, 2020)

i've been searching for moonwalk for awhile...









Bodhi Seeds Moonwalk — Higher Thought


Origin/Backstory: A cut of Moonwalk was gifted to me from the Modern Cannabist of Modern Genetics, presumably after he pheno-hunted a pack of seeds. Moonwalk comes from Bodhi Seeds, and is a cross of Chem 3 and a male from the Apollo 11 Genius phenotype line. Chemdog 3




www.higherthought.guru





" *Overall Experience: *Moonwalk has become legendary among my personal circle with reason. The potency is unparalleled, and the effect is one so similar to a "first time again" that it is nothing short of amazing. Moonwalk is aptly named, as it genuinely feels as if you are nearly levitating through time and space, far removed from all things terrestrial. The power of the Chem 3 and the soaring aspects of Apollo 11 Genius are married beautifully, and kudos of selection go to Modern Cannabist. Such a beautiful flavor and aroma will delight the connoisseur, but could leave others wanting more in those departments. I wish I still had my hands on this one, and am currently trying to get it back for a number of breeding projects. Although, in all honesty, there's not much room for improvement. Another gem from Bodhi Seeds. "


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 16, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> i've been searching for moonwalk for awhile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chem 3 seems to be much better as a cross than a stand-alone strain in many different breedings that I've found


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 16, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> This is what I just snagged from Ink recently. He's a real good guy and he allows me to pick through his stash when I'm feeling froggyView attachment 4626407



Having some of his cuts he works I cant imagine what fire you will find. Nice stash for sure! Dirty water and chem 3 I'm missing!!!! Damn damn damn! I'll have to give him a buzz lol...


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 16, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Having some of his cuts he works I cant imagine what fire you will find. Nice stash for sure! Dirty water and chem 3 I'm missing!!!! Damn damn damn! I'll have to give him a buzz lol...


If you ask nicely he may make his personal cut of Chem 3 available


----------



## jp68 (Jul 16, 2020)

His sunshine day dream line is probably his best . Seems like the line breeds well as a mom or dad but ive
only run ssdd and sunhead. The sunshine head pack was impressive in the expressions and is so chemmy buterry fruity 
its not funny


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 16, 2020)

jp68 said:


> His sunshine day dream line is probably his best . Seems like the line breeds well as a mom or dad but ive
> only run ssdd and sunhead. The sunshine head pack was impressive in the expressions and is so chemmy buterry fruity
> its not funny


It's really his Appy male that stands out in a bunch of his breedings with it. It was quite the stud


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 16, 2020)

jp68 said:


> His sunshine day dream line is probably his best . Seems like the line breeds well as a mom or dad but ive
> only run ssdd and sunhead. The sunshine head pack was impressive in the expressions and is so chemmy buterry fruity
> its not funny


I picked it up because of your post I hope to run it soon


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 16, 2020)

jp68 said:


> His sunshine day dream line is probably his best . Seems like the line breeds well as a mom or dad but ive
> only run ssdd and sunhead. The sunshine head pack was impressive in the expressions and is so chemmy buterry fruity
> its not funny


I do have quite a few packs of Sunshine crosses


----------



## SimpleBox (Jul 16, 2020)

@detgreenthumb thanks for contributing.
Got any favorites that were released the last year or two?
Your insight really helps people with limited space picking the better packs.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 16, 2020)

SimpleBox said:


> @detgreenthumb thanks for contributing.
> Got any favorites that were released the last year or two?
> Your insight really helps people with limited space picking the better packs.


I'm really good at hoarding packs. Not so much at choosing what to run‍


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 16, 2020)

SimpleBox said:


> @detgreenthumb thanks for contributing.
> Got any favorites that were released the last year or two?
> Your insight really helps people with limited space picking the better packs.


The DLA lineup and Chem × Hashplant crosses have all been real nice though


----------



## MrToad69 (Jul 16, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> It's really his Appy male that stands out in a bunch of his breedings with it. It was quite the stud


----------



## SimpleBox (Jul 17, 2020)

@detgreenthumb headiegardens runs auctions for older Bodhi packs in case you didn’t know.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 17, 2020)

SimpleBox said:


> @detgreenthumb headiegardens runs auctions for older Bodhi packs in case you didn’t know.


Yeah, I've grabbed a few things from him over the years (there are some packs with Shoes tag on them as we speak.) I've got pretty much everything I need at the moment. I'm always down to grab stuff when it pops up, but it typically turns into a spiral and before I know it I'm buying another damn safe


----------



## jp68 (Jul 17, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> It's really his Appy male that stands out in a bunch of his breedings with it. It was quite the stud


True but its long gone . guess i meant to say active breeding plants and i guess its used as a male . Whoops


----------



## jp68 (Jul 17, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> I do have quite a few packs of Sunshine crossesView attachment 4626615


That goji x ssdd has to be holding some keepers


----------



## crisnpropa (Jul 17, 2020)

I am feeling canty to see this little critter on my outdoor LHP v2.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 17, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Yeah, I've grabbed a few things from him over the years (there are some packs with Shoes tag on them as we speak.) I've got pretty much everything I need at the moment. I'm always down to grab stuff when it pops up, but it typically turns into a spiral and before I know it I'm buying another damn safe




And I thought I was a bad ass with a tote full lol. Now a safe.... that's well VERY bad ass. Very exited to see inks work in your room as well.

Now to keep this bodhi related... check out this bud from last year lol. 24oz twisted tea pounder in picture! Was taken I think 3 days into drying. Silver mountain pheno #1. Very big yielders treated correct!


Edit: @crisnpropa looking healthy man. I love lady bugs as well (the good kind) just sucks they are so mobile is all lol. Green lace wings and hypoasis mites for me!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 17, 2020)

Hey Now,
This is my first time posting in a non-GD related forum on here. Ha! I recently picked up my first packs of Seeds from JBC. Thanks again JBC for your super fast response time and help! So my question is, I picked up Sunshine Queen, Soulmate, and a Lazy Lighting freebie; do y’all have any tips, info, or anything else you think would be useful for these strains? I’m finishing up my first grow with bag seed and am super excited to get started! I run a 3x3 tent, 315 W LEC/CMH Sunsystem, Mother Earth Groundswell soil, in 5 gallon fabric pots. As far as nutrients are concern I use GH flora nova grow/bloom, kool bloom, and CaliMagic. I recently in week 7 started adding Life mycorrhizae, which I will continue into future grows. Any and all help, tips, or information would be greatly appreciated! Thanks ya’ll, CrunchBerries


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 17, 2020)

I have posted this before but... the silver mountain #2 pheno that got away! If memory is correct it was 8.5oz+ in a 7 gallon pot. (I did post exact numbers somewhere here) Prob more like 12/13oz if I ran it in my bed. Mistakes mistakes lol... excuse the mess I could not find all my trellis and bamboo I guess... this was fire smoke, highly recommended!


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 17, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Hey Now,
> This is my first time posting in a non-GD related forum on here. Ha! I recently picked up my first packs of Seeds from JBC. Thanks again JBC for your super fast response time and help! So my question is, I picked up Sunshine Queen, Soulmate, and a Lazy Lighting freebie; do y’all have any tips, info, or anything else you think would be useful for these strains? I’m finishing up my first grow with bag seed and am super excited to get started! I run a 3x3 tent, 315 W LEC/CMH Sunsystem, Mother Earth Groundswell soil, in 5 gallon fabric pots. As far as nutrients are concern I use GH flora nova grow/bloom, kool bloom, and CaliMagic. I recently in week 7 started adding Life mycorrhizae, which I will continue into future grows. Any and all help, tips, or information would be greatly appreciated! Thanks ya’ll, CrunchBerries


Welcome, most of us are kind heads and will help. I can't comment on those specific strains, but you may be able to find some info searching those keywords in this thread. I've seen good reviews of soulmate.

Some original problems I ran into...Light leaks in my tent. I pretty much taped up all the seams (edges/corners) as light was coming in from those little holes. It looks crappy, but I used gorilla tape from the inside as it sticks better than on outside. Can't remember my brand of tent, I think apollo (purple and black). My LEDs don't penetrate very well so I clean up the bottoms and middles. I've gotten bananas from the lowers not getting any light so I lollipop prior to flower. Don't over water. Bodhi has some killer strains.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 17, 2020)

jp68 said:


> True but its long gone . guess i meant to say active breeding plants and i guess its used as a male . Whoops


JJ did make an Appalachia 2.0 though just in case anyone was itching for it‍


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 17, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Welcome, most of us are kind heads and will help. I can't comment on those specific strains, but you may be able to find some info searching those keywords in this thread. I've seen good reviews of soulmate.
> 
> Some original problems I ran into...Light leaks in my tent. I pretty much taped up all the seams (edges/corners) as light was coming in from those little holes. It looks crappy, but I used gorilla tape from the inside as it sticks better than on outside. Can't remember my brand of tent, I think apollo (purple and black). My LEDs don't penetrate very well so I clean up the bottoms and middles. I've gotten bananas from the lowers not getting any light so I lollipop prior to flower. Don't over water. Bodhi has some killer strains.


Thank you rollinfunk


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 17, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Thank you rollinfunk



Keep it civil is basicly the only rule here. Quite the family has formed. Poor guy who started this thread has no idea what hes missed. Welcome to the family. Any help needed just ask. 

I'd say any regular here will gladly help you on your quest to fire. Some very talented and humble growers here. And also some amazing people. Always willing to help diagnose problems, give tips, and politely tell you where you may be going wrong in your grow wanting to help you progress. Nowhere better imo. And best of all VERY LITTLE DRAMA!

I cant comment on your strains in particular (other than having a pack or 2 in vault) but have seen many comments around this thread on a couple of them. I wish you the best of luck with your bodhi adventure! Again need help or support/suggestions etc. just ask. It's a fun bunch around here!

Happy growing!


----------



## YardG (Jul 17, 2020)

Phew, took an unplanned vacation for a few days there - powercord to my computer got damaged and it took awhile to get a replacement. Pretty sure I offed two testers in time since I was last on (males). Still a few that I can't quite read one way or another.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 17, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Keep it civil is basicly the only rule here. Quite the family has formed. Poor guy who started this thread has no idea what hes missed. Welcome to the family. Any help needed just ask.
> 
> I'd say any regular here will gladly help you on your quest to fire. Some very talented and humble growers here. And also some amazing people. Always willing to help diagnose problems, give tips, and politely tell you where you may be going wrong in your grow wanting to help you progress. Nowhere better imo. And best of all VERY LITTLE DRAMA!
> 
> ...


Thank you Diesel!


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 17, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Hey Now,
> This is my first time posting in a non-GD related forum on here. Ha! I recently picked up my first packs of Seeds from JBC. Thanks again JBC for your super fast response time and help! So my question is, I picked up Sunshine Queen, Soulmate, and a Lazy Lighting freebie; do y’all have any tips, info, or anything else you think would be useful for these strains? I’m finishing up my first grow with bag seed and am super excited to get started! I run a 3x3 tent, 315 W LEC/CMH Sunsystem, Mother Earth Groundswell soil, in 5 gallon fabric pots. As far as nutrients are concern I use GH flora nova grow/bloom, kool bloom, and CaliMagic. I recently in week 7 started adding Life mycorrhizae, which I will continue into future grows. Any and all help, tips, or information would be greatly appreciated! Thanks ya’ll, CrunchBerries


You should be utilizing mycorrhizae much earlier in the life cycle of the plant. You want it to colonize the new root growth as soon as possible to create as much healthy surface area for uptake. Once the plant is done "stretching" and focusing on flower/oil production you can pull back on the utilization of mycorrhizae as it won't have any new root growth to colonize. Now bacteria, such as mammoth P will help with the breakdown and bioavailability of phosphorus during the flower cycle and is a great additive for the later life cycles of the plant


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 17, 2020)

Another Bodhi drop coming soon to GLG! Time to save some order money.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 17, 2020)

jp68 said:


> That goji x ssdd has to be holding some keepers


Based on my experience running Goji and SSDD, the potential structure of those plants would be enough to give me nightmares.


mawasmada said:


> Another Bodhi drop coming soon to GLG! Time to save some order money.


My wallet is ready.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jul 17, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Based on my experience running Goji and SSDD, the potential structure of those plants would be enough to give me nightmares.
> 
> 
> My wallet is ready.


Their structure is that bad??


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 17, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> I've got about 10 packs of that Cobra Lips. Ever since we found such a strong strain in the Sunshine 3 I've gone out of my way to pick up Chem 3 crosses. I just grabbed a bunch of stuff from Ink that is heavy with his Chem 3 & Pestilence. Our Sunshine 3 cut has won quite a few HT cups over the years. Comes back at 32-33% THC and 3.8-4.3% total terps like clockwork. It's just a monster strainView attachment 4626003View attachment 4626004View attachment 4626005View attachment 4626006





Nutbag Poster said:


> Holy crap, that's gorgeous! I've been super curious about Chem 3 since I heard Bodhi say it's the great underrated sister. Sound like you're right on top of that one. Maybe you've hit the pinnacle of Chem 3 hybrids though and want to poke around elsewhere for a while.


Chem 3 is as awesome as D. Little different =) I have a lot to say to these 2 posts that I won't, but they certainly made me smile.

You know what is funny? There was someone posting here several months ago about how weak Cobra Lips high was....One of those posts you give thw wtf face too and keep scrollin haha.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 17, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Their structure is that bad??


Goji has always brought really weird structure in crosses for me. Especially the Goji Razz. Sunshine daydream has some vigorous, stout phenos. But most of the ones I have found have been lanky, wirey, had a shit-ton of fan leaf growth, and have had stretchy lower nodes that do not like to stack. They pretty much require TLC and heavy defoliation if you want a decent yield from them. Smoke is great.

I think the Goji is best on its own, or F2. SSDD needs a vigorous partner to really pep up it’s vigor. This is just my experience though. I have seen some really great photos of SSDD that looks to be much better than anything I have found.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 17, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> The DLA lineup and Chem × Hashplant crosses have all been real nice though


This is awesome! I just realized I got a recently acquired pack of Hashplant 3. Also have 3 packs of Cobra Lips. and some Hashplant 4. Have ran some Cobra Lips and Hashplant 4, both are stellar. Looks like i better have a Chem run. Will throw in 4 play and Chem4 x OMG as well.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 17, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> It's really his Appy male that stands out in a bunch of his breedings with it. It was quite the stud


I agree Appy rocks! Or should I say did rock. R.I.P.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 17, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Based on my experience running Goji and SSDD, the potential structure of those plants would be enough to give me nightmares.
> 
> 
> My wallet is ready.


Explain cuz goji gives awesome yields and pretty good branch strength. SSDD can be more squat. I would have thought they would balance each other out.



jp68 said:


> His sunshine day dream line is probably his best . Seems like the line breeds well as a mom or dad but ive
> only run ssdd and sunhead. The sunshine head pack was impressive in the expressions and is so chemmy buterry fruity
> its not funny


He quit his SSDD line because he "thought it didn't breed well"....

Not that SSDD isn't amazing and all. Especially crossed to Chemd /wink

Like someone said though his Appy line is the best. His g13 line equally as good just a more masculine spectrum.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 17, 2020)

Thank you for the tip!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 17, 2020)

All from the last Bodhi drop. Flipping to 12/12 in 3-4 days. Just want to make sure the little ones from RBJF get a chance to fill their containers before flip.



3 gallons, coco/perlite 70/30 mix. Watered 20 times a day. Last time I did this I was running straight coco and moisture was too high. Perlite seems to really be helping with aeration. These were transplanted from .75 gallon pots a week ago.



My gift to myself. Now I can spend more time talking to my plants instead of filling a reservoir every day.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 17, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Explain cuz goji gives awesome yields and pretty good branch strength. SSDD can be more squat. I would have thought they would balance each other out.


I think the Goji performs better as an F1 cross. I haven’t been thrilled with it in crosses. Both the B cut and razz. My phenos have always been super frosty, but the goji dominant phenos were always kibble sized with lots of leaf.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 17, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I think the Goji performs better as an F1 cross. I haven’t been thrilled with it in crosses. Both the B cut and razz. My phenos have always been super frosty, but the goji dominant phenos were always kibble sized with lots of leaf.


I saw a *large* spread of both males and females. To me snow lotus ruined goji. I was always interested in the extreme nepal leaners. The rest (snow lotus leaners) had weak as fuck highs, had more larf, and the terps were trash in todays market. The nepal leaners were pure bliss to feel, smell, and taste. Snow Lotus imo might have a quality of letting other parents traits shine through, but it also brings absolutely fuckin nothing to the table outside of that. Poor pairing. One parent was not up to snuff. 

The appy cross though.....


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 17, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Their structure is that bad??


The structure on our Sunshine 3 is phenomenal. Strong and covered in trichomes. Easy to trim and fantastic density


----------



## Craigson (Jul 17, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Chem 3 is as awesome as D. Little different =) I have a lot to say to these 2 posts that I won't, but they certainly made me smile.
> 
> You know what is funny? There was someone posting here several months ago about how weak Cobra Lips high was....One of those posts you give thw wtf face too and keep scrollin haha.


Did Bodhi do Chem d x SSDD?? Is it special at all?


----------



## Boosky (Jul 17, 2020)

jp68 said:


> That goji x ssdd has to be holding some keepers


I had a pack of that but donated it to someone. He is a breeder and one standup guy! Maybe he will f2 it and will come back to me anyway, wink, wink. I had a couple of the more rare packs(I think), this being one and Space Nectar which is Blue Dream(Santa Cruz cut) x Wookie. I have not seen this one before, am I right? I dunno. Anyway, I gave both of those up and it felt great giving to great causes, the Space Nectar is on the Headiegardens website for auction. Somebody go grab it for a good cause and take a look at the others up for auction. Its good to finally be in a position to give, been awhile, four children are expensive. Lol. Will be sending in some others for auction, couple Red Scare seed co. and couple more of the Bodhi ones not available anymore. I'm thinking my Mother's Milk as one? Maybe Goji as the other. Wait, what did I say? Lol. I have had great luck in my recent grows so the Karma is definitely there, I feel it when I walk in my grow room. I would still have a pack of Goji left and can pickup the Mothers Hashplant and f2 to try and get a Mothers Milk pheno. It all comes back to you in one way or another. Sorry, I'm really baked off Hasshplant 4 and rambling on. Ok, I'm done.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 17, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Did Bodhi do Chem d x SSDD?? Is it special at all?


The Chem D × SSDD was from the 2017 Spring Love release. I have a few packs stashed away, but I've yet to run it


----------



## Boosky (Jul 17, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> And I thought I was a bad ass with a tote full lol. Now a safe.... that's well VERY bad ass. Very exited to see inks work in your room as well.
> 
> Now to keep this bodhi related... check out this bud from last year lol. 24oz twisted tea pounder in picture! Was taken I think 3 days into drying. Silver mountain pheno #1. Very big yielders treated correct!
> View attachment 4626798
> ...


Daaaaaaamn! Those are big buds!


----------



## Boosky (Jul 17, 2020)

I have


Craigson said:


> Did Bodhi do Chem d x SSDD?? Is it special at all?


I have ran it and it was great. Special? I had one keeper out of my first pack and have three more pack to go through. I feel that there is something much better to be found so I will be searching the other packs for sure but at a much later date. I have the potent one, now I need the flavor side to come in a little better to my liking and keep the potency. Would like some Chemmy berry, thats in my dreams.


----------



## jp68 (Jul 17, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I think the Goji performs better as an F1 cross. I haven’t been thrilled with it in crosses. Both the B cut and razz. My phenos have always been super frosty, but the goji dominant phenos were always kibble sized with lots of leaf.


Goji that was kept here was a dark purple stemmed beast. Vigorous thick stemmed with golf ball dense nugs


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 17, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Goji that was kept here was a dark purple stemmed beast. Vigorous thick stemmed with golf ball dense nugs


Yeah the dense golfball nepals were the flame. Uncanny how much it smelled like dried goji berries with cream and perhaps bit of strawberry on some. If grown right tasted good to end of joint too.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 17, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I saw a *large* spread of both males and females. To me snow lotus ruined goji. I was always interested in the extreme nepal leaners. The rest (snow lotus leaners) had weak as fuck highs, had more larf, and the terps were trash in todays market. The nepal leaners were pure bliss to feel, smell, and taste. Snow Lotus imo might have a quality of letting other parents traits shine through, but it also brings absolutely fuckin nothing to the table outside of that. Poor pairing. One parent was not up to snuff.
> 
> The appy cross though.....


Totally agree with you there.


40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah the dense golfball nepals were the flame. Uncanny how much it smelled like dried goji berries with cream and perhaps bit of strawberry on some. If grown right tasted good to end of joint too.


I agree with you there. My F2 keeper pheno is fucking phenomenal, and I honestly believe that is why I don’t like Goji crosses. The goji berry and strawberry terps, smooth smoke, and perfect clear headed high are all unbeatable in my book. Why mess with something if it’s already that good?

I’ve heard similar things about SSDD, so I’m hoping I get some good results from the last 3 females I have. So far the structure is much better than the last pack I ran. They seem to really like high PPFD during veg and consistent defoliation.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 17, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah the dense golfball nepals were the flame. Uncanny how much it smelled like dried goji berries with cream and perhaps bit of strawberry on some. If grown right tasted good to end of joint too.


I will roll one up tonight to test that. Even though I already know the answer. Lol. Yes, good to the end.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 17, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Totally agree with you there.
> 
> 
> I agree with you there. My F2 keeper pheno is fucking phenomenal, and I honestly believe that is why I don’t like Goji crosses. The goji berry and strawberry terps, smooth smoke, and perfect clear headed high are all unbeatable in my book. Why mess with something if it’s already that good?
> ...


Interesting. I always thought the strawberry was from the snow lotus. I had a strawberry pheno of jabba's stash.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 17, 2020)

Would y’all mind if I posted some pics of my current non Bodhi grow for critique?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 17, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Interesting. I always thought the strawberry was from the snow lotus. I had a strawberry pheno of jabba's stash.


It's a different strawberry imo. From all the phenos I tried it seemed clear. I have a bunch of jabbas stash because of the strawberry cup win but after goji I shelved. The high from the nepal ones was just much more dynamic and clear. It's a nice ray of sunshine in the pot world.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 17, 2020)

Here goes nothing. Please remember this is my first grow with bag seeds. I run a 3x3 tent, 315 W LEC/CMH Sunsystem, Mother Earth Groundswell soil, in 5 gallon fabric pots. As far as nutrients are concerned I use GH flora nova grow/bloom, kool bloom, and CaliMagic. I’m on day 47 of flower. Any and all help or critique would be great. I did have an issue last week or so with clawed leaves and some tip burn, but I’ve started to scale down nutrients as I get close to harvest day. Everything seems to be back to normal


----------



## OIL7IO (Jul 17, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Here goes nothing. Please remember this is my first grow with bag seeds. I run a 3x3 tent, 315 W LEC/CMH Sunsystem, Mother Earth Groundswell soil, in 5 gallon fabric pots. As far as nutrients are concerned I use GH flora nova grow/bloom, kool bloom, and CaliMagic. I’m on day 47 of flower. Any and all help or critique would be great. I did have an issue last week or so with clawed leaves and some tip burn, but I’ve started to scale down nutrients as I get close to harvest day. Everything seems to be back to normal


Some frosty nuggies!


----------



## mindriot (Jul 17, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Here goes nothing. Please remember this is my first grow with bag seeds. I run a 3x3 tent, 315 W LEC/CMH Sunsystem, Mother Earth Groundswell soil, in 5 gallon fabric pots. As far as nutrients are concerned I use GH flora nova grow/bloom, kool bloom, and CaliMagic. I’m on day 47 of flower. Any and all help or critique would be great. I did have an issue last week or so with clawed leaves and some tip burn, but I’ve started to scale down nutrients as I get close to harvest day. Everything seems to be back to normal


Looks great for your first grow! My first didn't turn out so nice. 

With nutrients, less is more. Start with 1/4 to 1/2 the dose on the bottle, then adjust from there. Especially later in flower where you don't want nitrogen. You'll get much better tasting bud.


----------



## loco41 (Jul 17, 2020)

More cowbells roughly 6 weeks into 12/12. Pictures aren't the best with this phone, but looking good still.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 17, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Looks great for your first grow! My first didn't turn out so nice.
> 
> With nutrients, less is more. Start with 1/4 to 1/2 the dose on the bottle, then adjust from there. Especially later in flower where you don't want nitrogen. You'll get much better tasting bud.


Thank you! I have been very reserved with nutrients up to this point. Got a little carried away one feed and the girls reacted. Thanks again


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 18, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Did Bodhi do Chem d x SSDD?? Is it special at all?


Yeah... that was out there for a while. I think it was a freebie around the holiday specials this year. I didn't grab it but did get a Chem 1 x SSDD around the same time. Anybody tried the Kashmir x SSDD release yet? That one sounds promising too.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 18, 2020)

I picked up Sunshine Queen (3kings x SSDD). Anyone have experience with this one or know anything about 3 kings?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 18, 2020)

There's this. SFV OG and Sour Diesel and Loompa's Headband. An elite cut from those three has gotta be good.... and it's not too difficult to take a rough guess on what it's going to smoke and taste like.









Info about the unknown or legendary cannabis strain "3 Kings" :: SeedFinder :: Strain Info


sativa/indica ratio: 70:30The 3 Kings marijuana strain, a holy trinity of Headband, Sour Diesel, and OG Kush, is a sativa-dominant hybrid and genetic masterpiece. Sour tanginess reek from the sage green buds, and its frosty coat gives you a fair warn...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 18, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> There's this. SFV OG and Sour Diesel and Loompa's Headband. An elite cut from those three has gotta be good.... and it's not too difficult to take a rough guess on what it's going to smoke and taste like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I looked on Seedfinder, but I guess I didn’t look hard enough. Thanks again


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Jul 18, 2020)

Gold Star x Snow Lotus, even more purple stemmed than the one I grew last year.

Herer Hashplant #1

Herer Hashplant #2

Sundance, topped at 4th node and in a 15 gallon bag instead of 25... Should have given it more teas instead of just top dressing but I think she will pull through with a little extra TLC.

Patio shot

Gold Star x Snow Lotus male that I held onto and may chuck some pollen. I cut the hell out of it to reduce the amount of flowering branches. Very purple stemmed.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 18, 2020)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Gold Star x Snow Lotus, even more purple stemmed than the one I grew last year.
> View attachment 4627875
> Herer Hashplant #1
> View attachment 4627876
> ...


I don't hear much from others here about Goldstar Lotus. Mine was mildly purple stemmed. How was the buzz and flavor to you?


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Jul 18, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I don't hear much from others here about Goldstar Lotus. Mine was mildly purple stemmed. How was the buzz and flavor to you?


Page 2419 of this thread has my report, 60/40 mind body.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 18, 2020)

Cherry Sativa x SSDD has a very sweet smell in veg. Almost like a nectar-ish smell. I have it next to SSDD and the smells are very different. Lost of pheno variation with the SSDD, not much with the cherry cross. A real interesting one for sure.


----------



## OIL7IO (Jul 18, 2020)

Some crazy stretch with the strawberry goji's. Beginning of week 4. Frosting up nicely and the smells are wonderful. My favorite pheno pictured on the very right smells of fresh strawberries and is an absolute monster (SG#4). My second favorite is to the left of it. The smell is of lime skittles and it's a frost monster. The buds seem to be developing a lot slower than all the other phenos though. It could be because the ph had dropped on me in her coco to like 5.2 due to a salt build up @ 1.8 EC... Need to start checking more frequently. 


A close up of the #4


And for anyone curious to the left of the strawberry gojis I have some blue cheese that I pheno hunted a while back for its vigorous growth and cheesy blueberry smell and taste and some gg4 that im running for the first time that are a little slow and got overtaken quite a bit by the blue cheese in the scrog.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 18, 2020)

Plant grew to 40" before, Jah bless, i can confirm fermale gender.

Both plants from same Bodhi Chem 1 x SSDD batch


----------



## Boosky (Jul 18, 2020)

OIL7IO said:


> Some crazy stretch with the strawberry goji's. Beginning of week 4. Frosting up nicely and the smells are wonderful. My favorite pheno pictured on the very right smells of fresh strawberries and is an absolute monster (SG#4). My second favorite is to the left of it. The smell is of lime skittles and it's a frost monster. The buds seem to be developing a lot slower than all the other phenos though. It could be because the ph had dropped on me in her coco to like 5.2 due to a salt build up @ 1.8 EC... Need to start checking more frequently.
> View attachment 4628180
> 
> A close up of the #4
> ...


Hopefully golf balls on all those sites!


----------



## OIL7IO (Jul 18, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Hopefully golf balls on all those sites!


That's the hope!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 18, 2020)

Just another peak at my (mis) - fortunate female to male dillema. Snow temples are topped and pushing 5'. Need to top again. Dragon Fruit is same height. Needs haircut.And the purple has been draining for just over a week. Lucky Charms is all of 3'. Beautiful plants. Can't wait for the bush I grow from clones next YEAR. Pre 98 BK is getting the bonsai over the winter as well. 10 weeks and a couple days from seed. About 3 weeks till flower. They attracted more pest than others. But never missed a beat after being held in 2gal. pots until sexed. 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 18, 2020)

OIL7IO said:


> Some crazy stretch with the strawberry goji's. Beginning of week 4. Frosting up nicely and the smells are wonderful. My favorite pheno pictured on the very right smells of fresh strawberries and is an absolute monster (SG#4). My second favorite is to the left of it. The smell is of lime skittles and it's a frost monster. The buds seem to be developing a lot slower than all the other phenos though. It could be because the ph had dropped on me in her coco to like 5.2 due to a salt build up @ 1.8 EC... Need to start checking more frequently.
> View attachment 4628180
> 
> A close up of the #4
> ...


Very nice. To me a massive and well done undercarriage like that screams experiance... that really does look sick. I have had a few massive one myself in the last year. @radiant Rudy and @MICHI-CAN also very respectable looking plants as well. Shit just keeps getting better and better. I try to myself but many in this thread just seem to push it and raise the bar every grow. Synthetic and organic alike. Sick shit.

Happy growing!

Oh the stretch has begun. Here is one tent pic from 2 days ago. And another of bodhi peach hashplant (back left of tent). Pulled cuts of all we will see what I get... all female fyi..so far so good.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 18, 2020)

Organic. Amersterdam GG4 almost 11 month mother. Not Bodhi. Apologies. But a high bar I've been forced to top abuse to stay legal for a month and a half. It flowers and the neighbors can come smoke or mind their own.


----------



## OIL7IO (Jul 18, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Very nice. To me a massive and well done undercarriage like that screams experiance... that really does look sick. I have had a few massive one myself in the last year. @radiant Rudy and @MICHI-CAN also very respectable looking plants as well. Shit just keeps getting better and better. I try to myself but many in this thread just seem to push it and raise the bar every grow. Synthetic and organic alike. Sick shit.
> 
> Happy growing!
> 
> ...


Thanks i appreciate it. I actually have under a year of growing under my belt but I'm a sponge when it comes to things I'm interested in and I don't like smoking schwag so I figured I should do stuff correctly from the get go.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks to all. I'll show how I grow bushes with a couple of these when I see what they do and how they grow. Virgin to Bohi. Lucky has the structure. Who has the buds? Then game on for 11 months of bonsai veg. I'll toss in a couple jabba's stash next run as well.


----------



## Houstini (Jul 18, 2020)

Neroli 91 in the outdoor garden this year. I’ll share pics soon. Also got one of my goji f2 cuts back from a friend that took clones before I let my mothers go. Be nice to have it when I run more of those for f3s


----------



## TtZoo (Jul 19, 2020)

loco41 said:


> More cowbells roughly 6 weeks into 12/12. Pictures aren't the best with this phone, but looking good still.


They look amazing Loco41, do you think they are more 88G13HP leaning? 

My More Cowbell is at the end of week 8 and seems to have more Cookie structure and definitely the cookie baked smell.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 19, 2020)

Just not getting vigor at all from 2 remaining Lazy Lightning. Very slow and small for 35 days from planting. I’ve got 4 Useful Freebies Pre 2000 Black Domina x Hashplant Haze that are 11 days younger and just about as big and probably actually heavier with as many nodes. 

4 Lemon Wookie at 25 day flower look mid hybreed and are frosty already. They are growing/stretching and look to be at least average size. Lemon and now sweet oranges smells are strong. Easy plants and very vigorous.


----------



## BugattiOH (Jul 19, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Thats seems about right. I just got some Black Triangle and Golden Triangle tested and they both came back at 21%.
> And they were heavily seeded too


Heavy seeds bc they hermed or you were making seeds? Curious about the blk tri specifically


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 19, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I had a pack of that but donated it to someone. He is a breeder and one standup guy! Maybe he will f2 it and will come back to me anyway, wink, wink. I had a couple of the more rare packs(I think), this being one and Space Nectar which is Blue Dream(Santa Cruz cut) x Wookie. I have not seen this one before, am I right? I dunno. Anyway, I gave both of those up and it felt great giving to great causes, the Space Nectar is on the Headiegardens website for auction. Somebody go grab it for a good cause and take a look at the others up for auction. Its good to finally be in a position to give, been awhile, four children are expensive. Lol. Will be sending in some others for auction, couple Red Scare seed co. and couple more of the Bodhi ones not available anymore. I'm thinking my Mother's Milk as one? Maybe Goji as the other. Wait, what did I say? Lol. I have had great luck in my recent grows so the Karma is definitely there, I feel it when I walk in my grow room. I would still have a pack of Goji left and can pickup the Mothers Hashplant and f2 to try and get a Mothers Milk pheno. It all comes back to you in one way or another. Sorry, I'm really baked off Hasshplant 4 and rambling on. Ok, I'm done.


I will be keeping my eye on that auction tab for these ! I just ordered a pack of Mothers hp, and have a few packs of different f2 MM phenos all in the mail. My po box is gonna be spicy next week ! Although it kinda sucks paying $140 for a pack, I really appreciate folks like you offering these rare gems from your collection. The community is better because of people like you. Thank you sir


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 19, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> The Chem D × SSDD was from the 2017 Spring Love release. I have a few packs stashed away, but I've yet to run it


Of course you do !

I get the feeling that when it comes to Bodhi (and badass breeders in general) you have one of the deepest libraries on here. And that is saying alot !!

@CopaGenetics, @Judio_gardens also have jaw dropping collections from what Ive seen


----------



## Stickyjones (Jul 19, 2020)

This is a lush x g13hashplant tester i have going. I flipped her at 6 weeks from seed and she has since atleast tripled in size. Starting to stack buds and frost up noe that shes done stretching.


----------



## YardG (Jul 19, 2020)

^^ Collections that rival Copa's? Sounds interesting. This place is the best.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 19, 2020)

PU5 has the be the most ridiculously vigorous and resilient plant I have ever grown. The consistency between phenos is outstanding. There is something very special here. Whatever male Bodhi decides to use from the F5 generation will undoubtedly produce plants that rival the 88g13HP in vigor and structure

No lollipopping for this run. Side lighting is getting installed and will be used after stretch finishes. Hoping to efficiently spread light over the entire canopy, not just pummel the tops with high PAR. Hoping for consistent development all the way up the plant, top to bottom.

I have way more notes on the rest of the strains but I will save it for when I have better photos.

Peach HP is a tricky one. The peachy smelling phenos are usually runty. The strong ones are all Hashplant dom and spicy smelling. Things may change in flower!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 19, 2020)

YardG said:


> ^^ Collections that rival Copa's? Sounds interesting. This place is the best.


That pic of a freezer bag *stuffed* with *little green Bodhi bags* to the size of someone's noggin was something to behold. It was like one of those "guess how many jelly beans are in the jar" things. Not saying he's the undisputed champion but he sets a high bar.  Hope Copa's doing well... I think he's busy with big things, last I heard.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jul 19, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That pic of a freezer bag *stuffed* with *little green Bodhi bags* to the size of someone's noggin was something to behold. It was like one of those "guess how many jelly beans are in the jar" things. Not saying he's the undisputed champion but he sets a high bar.  Hope Copa's doing well... I think he's busy with big things, last I heard.


Ya i check him on ig and he is definitely doing big things


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Just not getting vigor at all from 2 remaining Lazy Lightning. Very slow and small for 35 days from planting. I’ve got 4 Useful Freebies Pre 2000 Black Domina x Hashplant Haze that are 11 days younger and just about as big and probably actually heavier with as many nodes.
> 
> 4 Lemon Wookie at 25 day flower look mid hybreed and are frosty already. They are growing/stretching and look to be at least average size. Lemon and now sweet oranges smells are strong. Easy plants and very vigorous.


I didn't have any luck with Lazy Lightning or Cocoon. I think that I picked them up when they first released...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 19, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I didn't have any luck with Lazy Lightning or Cocoon. I think that I picked them up when they first released...


Not to be a jerk. But isn't "Lazy Lightning" an oxymoron? And "Cocoon" a description of dormancy? I have no experience with either. Just found it ironic and humorous that the names were actually accurate descriptions. Although I'm sure people have killed it with them. Good day and smilew more. Makes you better lookin'. Like eating carrots. LMAO.


----------



## YardG (Jul 19, 2020)

I follow Copa on IG, didn't realize he hadn't been posting here as much? He's been showing off a bevy of Ancient OG crosses.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 19, 2020)

He's been a regular here but the summer season seems to have occupied his time. While @CopaGenetics 's name has come up, has anybody tried his Goji F2s yet? He's been giving them out as freebies with his first releases as a seed company.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 19, 2020)

YardG said:


> I follow Copa on IG, didn't realize he hadn't been posting here as much? He's been showing off a bevy of Ancient OG crosses.


 I'm looking forward to seeing what all he makes with that AOG. I'll bet some potency monsters!


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 19, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> He's been a regular here but the summer season seems to have occupied his time. While @CopaGenetics 's name has come up, has anybody tried his Goji F2s yet? He's been giving them out as freebies with his first releases as a seed company.


I've yet to run mine. It's only a 5 pack, but I'm holding off to hopefully find a parent(or 2) in the pack.
Edit: Given the availability of Goji OG, I'm looking to preserve, or pass on genetics even if my numbers are low.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 19, 2020)

YardG said:


> I follow Copa on IG, didn't realize he hadn't been posting here as much? He's been showing off a bevy of Ancient OG crosses.


I’m excited for his ancient OG work. The guy has been out there doing back breaking work. Definitely doesn’t have the time to frequent this forum, but everything is going well for him from what I’m seeing. I hope our outdoor season in Maine is good so he gets an excellent harvest.


----------



## Mr Westmont (Jul 19, 2020)

Hey Bodhi geeks I have a question. I got a Cosmic Serpent going...which appears to be a male....but preflowers are small so i am not 100 percent. But what is more exciting for me is that it is a bleeder trait. I knocked off a lower branch to test, and nice thick gooey red blood came out. Im hoping it's a boy. I'm in the process of making a mother for breeding projects, and want to put in a genetic marker, like a bleeding trait.

I promise to post pics of it later.

Anyhow, I was reading somewhere that Bodhi was on the fence about allowing this strain to pass on it's bleeding trait on past a couple generations. Does anyone know what he decided on that? And second, can't I through a series of backcrossing, make it dominant enough to stay in the gene pool, that it will still pop up occasionally if i outcross it?


----------



## SFnone (Jul 19, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> Hey Bodhi geeks I have a question. I got a Cosmic Serpent going...which appears to be a male....but preflowers are small so i am not 100 percent. But what is more exciting for me is that it is a bleeder trait. I knocked off a lower branch to test, and nice thick gooey red blood came out. Im hoping it's a boy. I'm in the process of making a mother for breeding projects, and want to put in a genetic marker, like a bleeding trait.
> 
> I promise to post pics of it later.
> 
> Anyhow, I was reading somewhere that Bodhi was on the fence about allowing this strain to pass on it's bleeding trait on past a couple generations. Does anyone know what he decided on that? And second, can't I through a series of backcrossing, make it dominant enough to stay in the gene pool, that it will still pop up occasionally if i outcross it?


https://www.jbcseeds.com/product/bodhi-dragonsblood-hp-2/ has notes on dragonsblood... B already worked it pretty good, but not through bxing.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 19, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> Hey Bodhi geeks I have a question. I got a Cosmic Serpent going...which appears to be a male....but preflowers are small so i am not 100 percent. But what is more exciting for me is that it is a bleeder trait. I knocked off a lower branch to test, and nice thick gooey red blood came out. Im hoping it's a boy. I'm in the process of making a mother for breeding projects, and want to put in a genetic marker, like a bleeding trait.
> 
> I promise to post pics of it later.
> 
> Anyhow, I was reading somewhere that Bodhi was on the fence about allowing this strain to pass on it's bleeding trait on past a couple generations. Does anyone know what he decided on that? And second, can't I through a series of backcrossing, make it dominant enough to stay in the gene pool, that it will still pop up occasionally if i outcross it?


Lycopene is always exciting to find early, especially when it's a "bleeder" and mixed in the chlorophyll. If you're feeling froggy and would like to pass on some pollen, I'm sure I could find something over here that would be worth the trade. We've been playing around with some breeding projects with our Sunshine 3 and like to keep the projects all Bodhi when we can. 

The closest thing I've had to true lycopene production lately is a "Locomotion" cut from TGA a friend had for quite a while that I threw in one of the rooms to fill in some dead space. She really made for a pretty room contrast


----------



## Houstini (Jul 19, 2020)

Neroli 91 Oregon Outdoor. Small plant put out late, catching up fast!


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 19, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Lycopene is always exciting to find early, especially when it's a "bleeder" and mixed in the chlorophyll. If you're feeling froggy and would like to pass on some pollen, I'm sure I could find something over here that would be worth the trade. We've been playing around with some breeding projects with our Sunshine 3 and like to keep the projects all Bodhi when we can.
> 
> The closest thing I've had to true lycopene production lately is a "Locomotion" cut from TGA a friend had for quite a while that I threw in one of the rooms to fill in some dead space. She really made for a pretty room contrast
> View attachment 4629268View attachment 4629269View attachment 4629270


black triangle showed colors like that. i attributed it to the basalt & demeters destiny. i didnt have bleeders though


----------



## loco41 (Jul 19, 2020)

TtZoo said:


> They look amazing Loco41, do you think they are more 88G13HP leaning?
> 
> My More Cowbell is at the end of week 8 and seems to have more Cookie structure and definitely the cookie baked smell.


Looks great man, hope it finishes strong for you. Honestly though, I'm probably the last person to know what I am looking at when it comes to which traits my plants mimic more. I can really only offer the pictures as differences. That said, I'm hopeful for a nice variance between the two as they seem to have grown a bit differently. I'll try to post up some better pictures throughout so you can kind of judge for yourself but if you have some specific things you'd like me to try and answer as far as structure/bud formations that you can't see as clearly, let me know and I will try to answer as best I can. I get more wrapped up reading about soils/leds than I actually do observing and documenting anything from my grows. As long as they seem relatively happy, I feel like the end will never disappoint for me.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jul 19, 2020)

Sorry for the slacking! Crazy stuff going on right now... the Kosher Kush x Ancient OG tha was a Bodhi and Green Bodhi collab is KILLING IT outdorrs right now. In 100 gallon pots its over 7 feet, close to 8 and we have 3 more +/- weeks of veg left and then the stretch! Glad I jumped on those... 

In other news... been battling the European Corn Borer and they are starting to really piss me off. Lot of work but it will be worth it. Looks like Secret Cheif will be my next Preservation project so stay tuned.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jul 19, 2020)

Here is where I'm at right now. Lot of work. Lot of sweat. Will be worth it. Many F2's and Ancient OG crosses. Most excited about Poison Potion and Jelly Roll... those two are fucking bulletproof!


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 19, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Not to be a jerk. But isn't "Lazy Lightning" an oxymoron? And "Cocoon" a description of dormancy? I have no experience with either. Just found it ironic and humorous that the names were actually accurate descriptions. Although I'm sure people have killed it with them. Good day and smilew more. Makes you better lookin'. Like eating carrots. LMAO.


Lazy Lightning is the name of a song by the grateful dead. Loompa is a deadhead.

Cocoon is probably a warm blanket type of buzz. Just a guess


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 19, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Lazy Lightning is the name of a song by the grateful dead. Loompa is a deadhead.
> 
> Cocoon is probably a warm blanket type of buzz. Just a guess


GG4 induced humor. Sorry. No disrespect to the strains. Or the people. I love my Bodhi's. I just look at things a little different than most. Thank you for your interpretation. I was not aware of the song connection. A couple years before my time. Peace to all.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 19, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> View attachment 4629455
> Here is where I'm at right now. Lot of work. Lot of sweat. Will be worth it. Many F2's and Ancient OG crosses. Most excited about Poison Potion and Jelly Roll... those two are fucking bulletproof!


What's the Poison Potion? Sounds interesting


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jul 19, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> What's the Poison Potion? Sounds interesting


I'll shoot you a PM, not Bodhi related.


----------



## TtZoo (Jul 20, 2020)

loco41 said:


> Looks great man, hope it finishes strong for you. Honestly though, I'm probably the last person to know what I am looking at when it comes to which traits my plants mimic more. I can really only offer the pictures as differences. That said, I'm hopeful for a nice variance between the two as they seem to have grown a bit differently. I'll try to post up some better pictures throughout so you can kind of judge for yourself but if you have some specific things you'd like me to try and answer as far as structure/bud formations that you can't see as clearly, let me know and I will try to answer as best I can. I get more wrapped up reading about soils/leds than I actually do observing and documenting anything from my grows. As long as they seem relatively happy, I feel like the end will never disappoint for me.


Thanks man and to be fair I'm no expert at all this being my second grow. 

The one I'm flowering is a really stretchy plant, to the point where I gave some cuts to a friend and he thought they were sativa dominant.

Ive taken a cut of it along with a cut of the broad leaf pheno so I can decide which one to keep, I'll stick some comparison pics up, they are worlds apart. The stretchy one I've had to "pancake" to keep the height down, the broad leaf cut has next to no space between nodes and is dark and brooding (!).

As I mentioned, yours look like they sit in between. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 20, 2020)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Gold Star x Snow Lotus, even more purple stemmed than the one I grew last year.
> View attachment 4627875
> Herer Hashplant #1
> View attachment 4627876
> ...


I had Hindu Kush plant at a greenhouse facility I was consulting at a while back out in Carpinteria that was amazingly Purple stemmed during veg and it would go straight to purple flower and green stem as soon as she flipped. It was a beautiful plant. One of many over the years that "got away"


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jul 20, 2020)

Anyone grown the wookie orgasm ? Have 4 seedlings , don’t hear much about it


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 20, 2020)

Loompa's Headband x Strawberry Milk 

Koko the Gorilla Ghani 

The only good thing about seed shucking 


Is the finger hash 


Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2020)

Remember who is the father of Wookie 15


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2020)

Thought I ran the whole pack of “The Fuzz” but found 2 seeds. The first ten were all male. Gathering courage to germ these last 2.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 20, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Remember who is the father of Wookie 15


Appalachia


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2020)

Remember who the father is of Wookie 15


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 20, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Thought I ran the whole pack of “The Fuzz” but found 2 seeds. The first ten were all male. Gathering courage to germ these last 2.


Most of the time something like that happens because of stress during the germination process, shocking the seeds making them think they'll die which puts the plants in "preservation mode". I was just talking to JJ from Top Dawg about this the other day. Just be sure to keep them as stress free as possible


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2020)

Remember who the father of Wookie 15 is


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 20, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Most of the time something like that happens because of stress during the germination process, shocking the seeds making them think they'll die which puts the plants in "preservation mode". I was just talking to JJ from Top Dawg about this the other day. Just be sure to keep them as stress free as possible


With all due respect, that is total bullshit. I saw JJ had put that out because somebody queried him about getting a pack of all males. Just because a person breeds these plants does not make them a guru because that was the stupidest thing I’ve heard someone that claims to be in the know has said in many years. We’re talking about genetics once the alleles are paired their set. Males don’t become from females just because it’s hot!

Did you know it gets over a hundred degrees for months on end where I live. Amazing that you can actually grow female plants outside I guess. 
I have grown out whole packs of males, it’s called bad luck, statistically it’s not that improbable. Think of it this way every time that happens it justifies when somebody gets a whole pack of females, statistically.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 20, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Most of the time something like that happens because of stress during the germination process, shocking the seeds making them think they'll die which puts the plants in "preservation mode". I was just talking to JJ from Top Dawg about this the other day. Just be sure to keep them as stress free as possible


Haha yeah that is totally not a thing. Plant sex Is decided by its existing chromosome makeup and cannot be permanently changed through environmental practices. This has been proven countless times through DNA sequencing in other crops and tissue culture in cannabis. The reasoning behind this totally backwards assumption is ridiculous too. If plants were really going into "preservation mode" why would they all suddenly switch to male? Why would evolution do that? An ideal "preservation mode" would be a 50/50 mix of male to female to drive reproduction. "Preservation mode" is more likely to be seen via epigenetic changes, shortening the life cycle of the plant so it can rapidly change its genetic structure to better suit the new stressful environment.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 20, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> With all due respect, that is total bullshit. I saw JJ had put that out because somebody queried him about getting a pack of all males. Just because it because a person breeds these plants does not make them a guru because that was the stupidest thing I’ve heard someone that claims to be in the know has said in many years. We’re talking about genetics once the alleles are paired their set. Males don’t become from females just because it’s hot!
> 
> Did you know it gets over a hundred degrees for months on end where I live. Amazing that you can actually grow female plants outside I guess.
> I have grown out whole packs of males, it’s called bad luck, statistically it’s not that improbable. Think of it this way every time that happens it justifies when somebody gets a whole pack of females, statistically.


It doesn't have to be under a specific temperature as long as your VPD is on point. I've spent plenty of time running plants in greenhouse settings as well. JJ didn't specify excess temperature when he talked about excess stress being a factor in the plants ending up male during the germination process. There are a lot of things that create excess stress, but we all know this....


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 20, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> It doesn't have to be under a specific temperature as long as your VPD is on point. I've spent plenty of time running plants in greenhouse settings as well. JJ didn't specify excess temperature when he talked about excess stress being a factor in the plants ending up male during the germination process. There are a lot of things that create excess stress, but we all know this....


Sounds like JJ has no idea what he is talking about.


----------



## TtZoo (Jul 20, 2020)

loco41 said:


> Looks great man, hope it finishes strong for you. Honestly though, I'm probably the last person to know what I am looking at when it comes to which traits my plants mimic more. I can really only offer the pictures as differences. That said, I'm hopeful for a nice variance between the two as they seem to have grown a bit differently. I'll try to post up some better pictures throughout so you can kind of judge for yourself but if you have some specific things you'd like me to try and answer as far as structure/bud formations that you can't see as clearly, let me know and I will try to answer as best I can. I get more wrapped up reading about soils/leds than I actually do observing and documenting anything from my grows. As long as they seem relatively happy, I feel like the end will never disappoint for me.


So just for fun here are cuts from the two More Cowbell mothers I have from the same pack. 

The low one has a whole bunch of LST done to it to keep it flat (only have a 2ft x 2ft veg tent and have a pack of Hashplant-D to run somehow!). The broad leaf pheno has been topped once and has ridiculously tight internode spacing. 

The low one is the cut from the plant flowering right now, then the broad leaf mother will go into the flower tent. 

First time running regs and I'm loving the diversity.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 20, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> With all due respect, that is total bullshit. I saw JJ had put that out because somebody queried him about getting a pack of all males. Just because it because a person breeds these plants does not make them a guru because that was the stupidest thing I’ve heard someone that claims to be in the know has said in many years. We’re talking about genetics once the alleles are paired their set. Males don’t become from females just because it’s hot!
> 
> Did you know it gets over a hundred degrees for months on end where I live. Amazing that you can actually grow female plants outside I guess.
> I have grown out whole packs of males, it’s called bad luck, statistically it’s not that improbable. Think of it this way every time that happens it justifies when somebody gets a whole pack of females, statistically.


The last pack of SSDD that I ran had 8 males. I hope that one of my other 6 packs has 8 females... I told myself that I was only going to pop one pack and save the rest, so I got 2 1/2(runt) females w/o much selection. Didn't find a winner. However, I do plan on running out the males on these other 6 packs that I have. It's not a project that I plan on doing soon, but it will happen one day.


----------



## jp68 (Jul 20, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Anyone grown the wookie orgasm ? Have 4 seedlings , don’t hear much about it


 Got 6 girls out of a pack and a lot of variation . Dont go on looks cuz the keeper out of the pack initially wasnt the prettiest or frostiest. One i kept does throw out the densest nugs of any strain in the stable and its potent as hell with muted smells compared to the other ones . Produces and is a pretty strong plant. Hope you find that one cuz its a knockout smoke pretty much


----------



## klyphman (Jul 20, 2020)

Garfunkle outside. 

This is turning into a beast. Multiple toppings, but done with that now. 
It is over 13 feet in circumference and has over 30 potential tops. The top of the plant is basically flat, all tops are within a few inches of each other vertically and the canopy is about 3 feet tall at the moment.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 20, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> It doesn't have to be under a specific temperature as long as your VPD is on point. I've spent plenty of time running plants in greenhouse settings as well. JJ didn't specify excess temperature when he talked about excess stress being a factor in the plants ending up male during the germination process. There are a lot of things that create excess stress, but we all know this....


The relative humidity ranges from 5% to 20% here that does not match the correct vapor pressure deficit. Yes please, let’s talk plants, facts, and growing experience! In fact he did cite the the customer in question “probably had high temps during germination” then you quoted the rest of it on your piece, I won’t waste the words. The fact is if the conditions for germination are not correct they don’t germinate or they don’t survive, they make a lot of hormonal shifts, but they certainly don’t make a chromosome change. Apparently we don’t “all” know this, hence making a point. Can’t have you or JJ going around spreading false information, I would set him straight there but that’s my actual public personality and I have reasons for not wanting to expose myself there. There’s plenty of people that would also, that are in his friend circle, that have respect enough for him to let him have his incorrect thought. This however is a grow forum.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 20, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> The relative humidity ranges from 5% to 20% here that does not match the correct vapor pressure deficit. Yes please, let’s talk plants, facts, and growing experience! In fact he did cite the the customer in question “probably had high temps during germination” then you quoted the rest of it on your piece, I won’t waste the words. The fact is if the conditions for germination are not correct they don’t germinate or they don’t survive, they make a lot of hormonal shifts, but they certainly don’t make a chromosome change. Apparently we don’t “all” know this, hence making a point. Can’t have you or JJ going around spreading false information, I would set him straight there but that’s my actual public personality and I have reasons for not wanting to expose myself there. There’s plenty of people that would also, that are in his friend circle, that have respect enough for him to let him have his incorrect thought. This however is a grow forum.


Seems like you could benefit from the installation of a wet wall out there


----------



## TtZoo (Jul 20, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Garfunkle outside.
> 
> This is turning into a beast. Multiple toppings, but done with that now.
> It is over 13 feet in circumference and has over 30 potential tops. The top of the plant is basically flat, all tops are within a few inches of each other vertically and the canopy is about 3 feet tall at the moment.
> ...


That..... Is a beautiful thing.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 20, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Garfunkle outside.
> 
> This is turning into a beast. Multiple toppings, but done with that now.
> It is over 13 feet in circumference and has over 30 potential tops. The top of the plant is basically flat, all tops are within a few inches of each other vertically and the canopy is about 3 feet tall at the moment.
> ...


That is awesome, i love a nice flat top! You now have a smokeable Solar Panel.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 20, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Seems like you could benefit from the installation of a wet wall out there


I actually evaporate the air intake of my space and mist occasionally to get my vpd to change, it’s a total pita but I only do the misting and such for climatizing. It may be arid but that’s actually very much how it is in many regions cannabis is native to. 
Look bro, I mean you no I’ll will nor any hostility, JJ just said that to deflect supporting his $200 seed pack. Not to say that he has to, it is the luck of the draw sometimes it goes that way. I love jj, he’s a pretty good guy, he lost some of my respect the other day for that move though.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jul 20, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Got 6 girls out of a pack and a lot of variation . Dont go on looks cuz the keeper out of the pack initially wasnt the prettiest or frostiest. One i kept does throw out the densest nugs of any strain in the stable and its potent as hell with muted smells compared to the other ones . Produces and is a pretty strong plant. Hope you find that one cuz its a knockout smoke pretty much


Man this is great info. Thanks for taking the time, hopefully get a couple females, wish I popped more than 4 now. Will update with what I find


----------



## BugattiOH (Jul 20, 2020)

InstadovB said:


> Mother's hashplant had to come down just a few days earlier than I would have liked. I can't wait to try this either way. Snapped on day of chop.View attachment 4521674View attachment 4521675View attachment 4521676
> Again, no staking or tying up of any kind due to strong branching. It was one of the greatest things to experience as a grower.


Is she a Mother's milk leaner?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 20, 2020)

Just checked my girls. Lucky Charms has pistils. Getting close to flower. Have mealy bugs again. Spinosad, neem and diatomaceous all failed. Diatomaceous worked for over a week. Hate using it. Any suggestions? These things are toughest I have ever saw.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just checked my girls. Lucky Charms has pistils. Getting close to flower. Have mealy bugs again. Spinosad, neem and diatomaceous all failed. Diatomaceous worked for over a week. Hate using it. Any suggestions? These things are toughest I have ever saw.











Mealybug Control


As an actual Beneficial Insect producing farm, NaturesGoodGuys produces Good Bugs to control Pest Insects in your Garden since 1986!




www.naturesgoodguys.com


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Jul 20, 2020)

Neem oil and soap mixed together is supposed to work on soft bodied insects such as mealy bugs, keep up with the IPM foliars because neem oil will have a cumulative effect. You could thin out your bed you're growing in as well to create more air and circulation. Cramped quarters usually bring on more pests.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 20, 2020)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Neem oil and soap mixed together is supposed to work on soft bodied insects such as mealy bugs, keep up with the IPM foliars because neem oil will have a cumulative effect. You could thin out your bed you're growing in as well to create more air and circulation. Cramped quarters usually bring on more pests.


Went 6 weeks with neem. Normal preventative. Full coverage. Reg schedule. Had since separated in 2 gal pots. Used spinosad two weeks on schedule. Fog dusted with compressed air particulate sprayer under plastic sheeting twice with diatomaceous earth. Contained dust to raised bed and wore confined space certified chemical and PPE. Still have them. I've beat these easily many times. These are different. I'm at a loss being organic.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 20, 2020)

Interesting that this far down the path of cannabis breeding and cultivation and people cannot accept that environmental factors can and do influence the sexual expression of the plant from seedling onward. Lots of evidence and papers to support it even if you don’t trust JJ or the book by Morrow.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 20, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> Interesting that this far down the path of cannabis breeding and cultivation and people cannot accept that environmental factors can and do influence the sexual expression of the plant from seedling onward. Lots of evidence and papers to support it even if you don’t trust JJ or the book by Morrow.


?????????????? I consider JJ to be "JJ DA Lumberjack". But you lost me.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> ?????????????? I consider JJ to be "JJ DA Lumberjack". But you lost me.


Sorry I wasn’t replying to you.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 20, 2020)

Laughs are always good. Happy hits and happier life. Peace.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> ?????????????? I consider JJ to be "JJ DA Lumberjack". But you lost me.


for your mealy bugs, If the sprays arent working you need to bring in the beneficial predators. Green lace wing larvae. Assassin bugs. And Cryptolaemus montrouzieri aka the mealy bug destroyer.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 20, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> for your mealy bugs, If the sprays arent working you need to bring in the beneficial predators. Green lace wing larvae. Assassin bugs. And Cryptolaemus montrouzieri aka the mealy bug destroyer.


I grow flowers to attract predators. Have a few wasps, hornets, assassin bugs and dragonflies. Just way lower numbers than previous years. Hardly any predators this year. I find it odd being all organic property for almost 8 years.


----------



## boybelue (Jul 20, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> Interesting that this far down the path of cannabis breeding and cultivation and people cannot accept that environmental factors can and do influence the sexual expression of the plant from seedling onward. Lots of evidence and papers to support it even if you don’t trust JJ or the book by Morrow.


I still believe there are environmental factors that determine or influence sex. Two times in my life I’ve planted 72 seeds in those jiffy trays and had just a few males, then later start more of the same seeds from the same pill bottle and have a 50:50 ratio. I can’t believe it was just coincidence I picked out a bunch of female seeds those two times. Years ago I remember a book or something where one of the old breeders thought he had a way of influencing more females, even with the sex test we have today that leads us to believe sex is preset in the seed I still believe there is an environmental recipe or some kind of environmental factor that influences more females.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 20, 2020)

boybelue said:


> I still believe there are environmental factors that determine or influence sex. Two times in my life I’ve planted 72 seeds in those jiffy trays and had just a few males, then later start more of the same seeds from the same pill bottle and have a 50:50 ratio. I can’t believe it was just coincidence I picked out a bunch of female seeds those two times. Years ago I remember a book or something where one of the old breeders thought he had a way of influencing more females, even with the sex test we have today that leads us to believe sex is preset in the seed I still believe there is an environmental recipe or some kind of environmental factor that influences more females.


My experience tends to believe it is temp related. Too hot or cold and more males. 73-75 more females. Just what my notes imply.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm not entirely sure what people are referring to as "stress", but from my experience, temp doesn't really determine anything in the germination stage... I have grown seeds that were put through extreme highs and lows, before, after and during germination and there doesn't seem to be anything that would suggest sex of marijuana seeds is based on temperatures... I've had seeds that were left out over winter with below 0 temps, then sprout in late winter on their own, and turn out both male and female, and have gotten both male and females from seeds that were baked in the hot sun for days or even weeks, then sprouted in those very hot temperatures. Also germinated seeds with high temps in the day and low temps at night to show that fluctuation doesn't really do anything either. I've also had plenty of light instability early on, and it not make a noticeable difference... maybe later it might herm, and definitely over generations a plant will adapt to its environment, and some things like some of some plants in eastern asia that get almost year long flowering, being prone to being hermies, but gender being determined male or female from stress in the germ stage is kind of a reach. if others have found it does, then maybe there is something to it, but maybe it is just luck or lack there of. Last year I had a bunch of seeds that I gave out, and during the summer I grew 10 and a neighbor grew 10, outdoors with the exact same temperatures and conditions, and I ended up with all 10 being males and they ended up getting all females... i know that sounds almost too weird to be true, but it is... stuff happens... sometimes it's just dumb luck. All that said, I'm pretty sure turtle eggs DO depend on temperature to determine sex, so you never know I guess... (thought i'd add that while extreme temps don't seem to alter sex in my personal experience, it does seem like it can influence the vigor of the plants from those seeds... at least that has been my observation) And no disrespect to jj... I am actually supposed to be getting him some indian seeds right now... but yeah, that was probably just him making shit up or quoting an unproven theory... but you never know... people used to say the bleeding thing was a myth, so never say never.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 20, 2020)

@GrowRijt likes to claim that it knows something, until it starts running hundreds of seeds at a time I’ll start listening to it’s stupid ideas! Until you break the statistical threshold you’re just mentally masturbating on the Internet.

I didn’t engage your dumb ass last time and I’m only going to speak once. You have no real data and your anecdotal experience is obviously minimal. Your just a chronic mental masturbator, why your trying to convert anyone to your way of thinking is what’s baffling. Honestly, if you want to prove your bro science go get a licensed and a permit and prove it otherwise, kindly shut the fuck up!

edit: in my experience of sewing thousands of seeds controlling the variables playing with this and that, nothing has never yielded that kind of response short of colloidal silver or sts destabilization. I have read most of the older cannabis growing/breeding publications as well as many newer ones. I grew up on a farm in agriculture and have a working knowledge of growing plants in general. This isn’t a thing, if you have discovered it and have proof it’s significant.


----------



## boybelue (Jul 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My experience tends to believe it is temp related. Too hot or cold and more males. 73-75 more females. Just what my notes imply.


The first time I had a high female count was early spring in the southeast US so those temps may have been 70s, the second time was late in the season, I don’t remember the exact month but they were kinda in the shade, very little direct sunlight and it was so late in the season I didn’t worry with putting them in the ground, they sexed and flowered in solo cups. The breeder I referred to earlier( might have been Henk from DP) that thought he had a way to influence more females, if I remember correct put more emphasis on week four, maybe 3 and 4, rather than the actual germination.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 20, 2020)

i’ve also heard that if you germinate in too shallow of a cup it will cause a male. Paper towels should be off limits lol


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> @GrowRijt likes to claim that it knows something, until it starts running hundreds of seeds at a time I’ll start listening to it’s stupid ideas! Until you break the statistical threshold you’re just mentally masturbating on the Internet.
> 
> I didn’t engage your dumb ass last time and I’m only going to speak once. You have no real data and your anecdotal experience is obviously minimal. Your just a chronic mental masturbator, why your trying to convert anyone to your way of thinking is what’s baffling. Honestly, if you want to prove your bro science go get a licensed and a permit and prove it otherwise, kindly shut the fuck up!
> 
> edit: in my experience of sewing thousands of seeds controlling the variables playing with this and that, nothing has never yielded that kind of response short of colloidal silver or sts destabilization. I have read most of the older cannabis growing/breeding publications as well as many newer ones. I grew up on a farm in agriculture and have a working knowledge of growing plants in general. This isn’t a thing, if you have discovered it and have proof it’s significant.


Germination conditions on the hill are almost exactly the same each and every time. Down to the brand of towel!
Some ultra poly multi hybreeds just make a high percentage of males. With more basic strains the boy/girl ratio is much more consistent at about 50/50. Been that way for years.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 21, 2020)

An update on my Purple Unicorn V3, Magenta HP V2, and Lemon Wookie (V2?). I'll look at my GLG orders and see if Lemon Wookie is V1 or V2... Anyways, still have 33 of 36 seeds going.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2020)

I have 4 Lemon Wookie v2 at 27 days, quite homogeneous and the leaves are mid-hybreed looking. Somewhat narrower leaves on all, color and vigor are similar and early Lemon terps, getting louder with orange smells also. Wookie Wookie Wookie Wookie!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I have 4 Lemon Wookie v2 at 27 days, quite homogeneous and the leaves are mid-hybreed looking. Somewhat narrower leaves on all, color and vigor are similar and early Lemon terps, getting louder with orange smells also. Wookie Wookie Wookie Wookie!


I have a few Wookie crosses to plant soon. I have like 3x packs of Granola Funk, 2x SoulMate, another pack of Purple Wookie V3, and my friends demanded that I get another pack of Black Raz. However, I might be looking at Terpenado and DazzleBerry first. Hard decisions here... Here is my seed/clone mix. It's a 55gal tub of screened worm castings and I just mix it 50/50 with Promix.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2020)

LIKed Soulmate a lot and Old Soul is excellent. Also have a Space Monkey f2 running right with my Lemon Wookie V2s. My least favorite cross has been Thunder Wookie which have a couple 50/50 herms and Wookie Hashplant seemed unspecial.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 21, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> i’ve also heard that if you germinate in too shallow of a cup it will cause a male. Paper towels should be off limits lol


I put my seeds straight into soil, taproot side down. I water the soil BEFORE I plant to keep the seeds from floating around. Anyways, I have near perfect germination rates...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 21, 2020)

I ordered lady bugs last night. Been wrangling Daddy Long Leg spiders all afternoon. Seem to be eating these things. There either Citrus Mealybugs or Ortez scale mites. Hard I'd. Ordered a USB microscope as well. Plants are still okay. Just can't get in them anymore to hand spray with soap lime juice. Or hand remove. I'll beat them. Just taking a minute. Thanks again to all.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 21, 2020)

Unbelievable. The plant gods heard my pleas for help. I just found these. Karma? Just good timing. Nature is rallying to aid me. I have only seen one all year until today. And inspect my plants daily. Best omen this year. And there are more of them deeper in the plants. WOO HOO!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 21, 2020)

@GrowRijt likes to claim that it knows something, until it starts running hundreds of seeds at a time I’ll start listening to it’s stupid ideas! Until you break the statistical threshold you’re just mentally masturbating on the Internet.

I didn’t engage your dumb ass last time and I’m only going to speak once. You have no real data and your anecdotal experience is obviously minimal. Your just a chronic mental masturbator, why your trying to convert anyone to your way of thinking is what’s baffling. Honestly, if you want to prove your bro science go get a licensed and a permit and prove it otherwise, kindly shut the fuck up!

edit: in my experience of sewing thousands of seeds controlling the variables playing with this and that, nothing has never yielded that kind of response short of colloidal silver or sts destabilization. I have read most of the older cannabis growing/breeding publications as well as many newer ones. I grew up on a farm in agriculture and have a working knowledge of growing plants in general. This isn’t a thing, if you have discovered it and have proof it’s significant.
[/QUOTE]

Easy broski. Don’t pop a vein. You are on the wrong side of science on this one. Chromosomal theory in cannabis has been abandoned. Not into pissing matches much. and I’m not offended by your uncouth internet tough guy stance. Environmental factors can and do sway sex populations. They studied roadside hemp for years. The presence of higher carbon monoxide from exhaust swayed the populations toward female by over 10%. Curcurbits and other plants also exhibited similar affects with flower production. Dig into some J Heslop-Harrison papers on cannabis. Pretty decent botanist of his time.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 21, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I put my seeds straight into soil, taproot side down. I water the soil BEFORE I plant to keep the seeds from floating around. Anyways, I have near perfect germination rates...


Same here. After i damaged several seeds and taproots over the years, i determined i was too clumsy for the paper towel method.
So since 2012, i CAREFULLY (over a really big bowl, because i WILL drop the seed, haha) lightly scuff the seed w/ 100 grit sandpaper, soak it in water until it sinks. Then plant straight into pre-watered soil. Using a seedling heat mat when air temp drops below 72F.
Then lightly water 2 days later. 98% successful germ. in 3-4 days. Seeds older than 6-10 years can take up to 7 days.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2020)

Top watering after planting ended a great Northern Lights project over 10 years ago here, drove seeds to the bottom of my Solos, still bothers me.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 21, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> J Heslop-Harrison


All his research shows is that sexual expression can and is manipulated based off n environmental factors. This is not a permanent change.

Pop 2000 seeds and get them PCR tested from the cotlydons. These tests are regularly performed with 99.9% accuracy in nurseries around the world. If plants could permanently alter their sex based on stress during germination and growth, we would see wild variation in sex after PCR testing, and those testing methods would have been dropped a long time ago.

I just popped 150 seeds, had the cotelydons tested, and stressed the shit out of them by keeping them
I peat plugs for 2 weeks while I renovated my room. We are in flower and the females from the genetic sex test are still female, even after getting stressed.

It’s interesting how chromosomal theory is dead, yet it still holds up in all practical applications with near perfect accuracy.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 21, 2020)

Blue Tara - Bubbashine x Snow Lotus

Week 5ish. Have two different girls. Looks like a medium yielder at best but the terps on this girl specifically are straight blueberry. Reminds me of a SSDD pheno I've had in the past. She will be F2'd next round or S1'd if I can't find a good male.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Germination conditions on the hill are almost exactly the same each and every time. Down to the brand of towel!
> Some ultra poly multi hybreeds just make a high percentage of males. With more basic strains the boy/girl ratio is much more consistent at about 50/50. Been that way for years.


I've tried several different methods and temperatures and humidities. Usually end up around 60/40 male to female ratio. Does suck when you get a pack of males but grow enough seeds and you will get that pack of females too. Or buy fem seeds but we'll have no talk of that here! Lol. This is the Bodhi thread, au naturale.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 21, 2020)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Blue Tara - Bubbashine x Snow Lotus
> 
> Week 5ish. Have two different girls. Looks like a medium yielder at best but the terps on this girl specifically are straight blueberry. Reminds me of a SSDD pheno I've had in the past. She will be F2'd next round or S1'd if I can't find a good male.
> 
> View attachment 4631334


Talk about old seed packs! Blue Tara and Lucky Charms were some of the first strains that were out of stock. I got into Bodhi back in 2015 and I couldn't find this seed pack anywhere. How did you come across this???


----------



## Boosky (Jul 21, 2020)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Blue Tara - Bubbashine x Snow Lotus
> 
> Week 5ish. Have two different girls. Looks like a medium yielder at best but the terps on this girl specifically are straight blueberry. Reminds me of a SSDD pheno I've had in the past. She will be F2'd next round or S1'd if I can't find a good male.
> 
> View attachment 4631334


Lucky dog, looks good. I slept on that one and still think about it to this day when I see mention of it. Happy and sad at the same time. Lol.


----------



## Green pantsuit (Jul 21, 2020)

The seeds are already predetermined of their sex unless there is some hormonal application. It's chromosomes, folks. Yes there may be damaged chromosomes that show intersex traits, but think about it....really.
In other news, here is a nice blurry night picture of Lemon Thai x OMG (in the front) and Axis x SSDD testers at a bit over 4 weeks having the big stack attack!! Cheers everyone!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 21, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Talk about old seed packs! Blue Tara and Lucky Charms were some of the first strains that were out of stock. I got into Bodhi back in 2015 and I couldn't find this seed pack anywhere. How did you come across this???


Been collecting for awhile. I believe the Blue Tara I got on the initial drop. Been giving out Lucky Charms F2 with my seed projects made from an original pack. Still have these Blue Tara, Ancient OG, Cheech Wizard, and Cali Yo packs to F2 out of my rare ones I still possess. Trying to preserve as much as I can including some newly sold out stuff like Goji and SSDD. Slow process but I’ll get there!


----------



## boybelue (Jul 21, 2020)

Green pantsuit said:


> The seeds are already predetermined of their sex unless there is some hormonal application. It's chromosomes, folks. Yes there may be damaged chromosomes that show intersex traits, but think about it....really.
> In other news, here is a nice blurry night picture of Lemon Thai x OMG (in the front) and Axis x SSDD testers at a bit over 4 weeks having the big stack attack!! Cheers everyone!View attachment 4631426


I’m not arguing the science, I’ve seen the sex test work, Vader even dips into it on his YouTube channel and all the evidence is there. But those two times really boggle me and when the sex test came out I had to see it to believe it. Those two times still has me questioning whether there is another factor that could influence the sex that hasn’t been discovered yet. Another wierd thing I’ve experienced I put out some plants in early spring when days were short and had one start flowering female, got pollinated by a male in the group, produced seed, revegged mid-summer and that fall was a straight up male. I didn’t notice no intersex in spring or fall, was straight up female in the spring, revegged and was straight up male in the fall. I’ve seen some wierd shit growing outdoors but that one takes the cake.


----------



## Green pantsuit (Jul 21, 2020)

boybelue said:


> I’m not arguing the science, I’ve seen the sex test work, Vader even dips into it on his YouTube channel and all the evidence is there. But those two times really boggle me and when the sex test came out I had to see it to believe it. Those two times still has me questioning whether there is another factor that could influence the sex that hasn’t been discovered yet. Another wierd thing I’ve experienced I put out some plants in early spring when days were short and had one start flowering female, got pollinated by a male in the group, produced seed, revegged mid-summer and that fall was a straight up male. I didn’t notice no intersex in spring or fall, was straight up female in the spring, revegged and was straight up male in the fall. I’ve seen some wierd shit growing outdoors but that one takes the cake.


Thats some wild shit! Maybe she/he/they just decided it was time to transition!


----------



## SimpleBox (Jul 22, 2020)

Can someone explain his DLA offerings?
Is that like old school funk or something.
Thanks


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 22, 2020)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Been collecting for awhile. I believe the Blue Tara I got on the initial drop. Been giving out Lucky Charms F2 with my seed projects made from an original pack. Still have these Blue Tara, Ancient OG, Cheech Wizard, and Cali Yo packs to F2 out of my rare ones I still possess. Trying to preserve as much as I can including some newly sold out stuff like Goji and SSDD. Slow process but I’ll get there!


I have 6 packs of SSDD and that's about it for old seed packs lol. I kept telling myself that Goji would be in stock later and I missed out. I'll be sure not to make that mistake again...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 22, 2020)

SimpleBox said:


> Can someone explain his DLA offerings?
> Is that like old school funk or something.
> Thanks


It took me a while to understand that OMG=Old Mother Ghani which is supposed to be a landrace Afghanistan. If I'm wrong, someone correct me...


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2020)

Fat Cherry is another Afghan I believe


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 22, 2020)

@GrowRijt The way you put words together makes an untrained ear think you know what your talking about but you’re trolling the wrong thread here lol

anywho, damn @MustangStudFarm! You were smart to score all those ssdd! I’m a jelly donut right now!! lol but I have a pack (only one sadness) of gogi og.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2020)

I have grown Bing as well as Cherry Queen and pollinated a Bing with California Cannon! I call it Bing Bang!
In the Arizer Air at the moment


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 22, 2020)

I think the fat cherry might be a sleeper!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 22, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> @GrowRijt The way you put words together makes an untrained ear think you know what your talking about but you’re trolling the wrong thread here lol
> 
> anywho, damn @MustangStudFarm! You were smart to score all those ssdd! I’m a jelly donut right now!! lol but I have a pack (only one sadness) of gogi og.


It's hard to buy seed packs and sit on them lol... I do plan on running the males when I do plant these. I feel like I need to help preserve this strain. I might even clone the males... First, I need to get a greenhouse on my property then I could turn my indoor garden into my project room.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It's hard to buy seed packs and sit on them lol... I do plan on running the males when I do plant these. I feel like I need to help preserve this strain. I might even clone the males... First, I need to get a greenhouse on my property then I could turn my indoor garden into my project room.


Seeds starting for next few weeks will be eligible to flower males as i put a couple outside for needed pollen.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 22, 2020)

I’m hoping to find a nice male in the gogi, that’s one that I have been anxiously waiting on. I had a couple freebie packs of it also and the time I did try to run some was one of those freebie packs and none germinated. I have older seed next to them that germinate so it wasn’t storage, on my part anyhow.

How’s the taste of the Bing in your bang @hillbill?


----------



## jp68 (Jul 22, 2020)

Currently sexing Bbho x Goji from respect genetics. Very high hopes for these as these were the first 2 bodhi packs bought and it seems like it should be a good cross. Always thought the bbhp needed a boost and i think the goji should give it that kick. Structurally these things should be tanks with frosty golf balls on a beefy frame . Dazzleberry pack was a bust as i lost a few then the 2 survivors were male but this respect cross should fill the goji void


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jul 22, 2020)

Really wish the insults would find another home. *Private messages, please?* 

HATEFULLY bashing one another in a thread based on peace and happiness.... ruining the vibe here. 

Just came to share this:


Anyone who missed Blue Tara or Goji... now's your chance. This is also for a good cause; helping a lady in need who has deep history in the community.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’m hoping to find a nice male in the gogi, that’s one that I have been anxiously waiting on. I had a couple freebie packs of it also and the time I did try to run some was one of those freebie packs and none germinated. I have older seed next to them that germinate so it wasn’t storage, on my part anyhow.
> 
> How’s the taste of the Bing in your bang @hillbill?


My wife says it’s almost psychedelic with trails and such, shit is strong, tastes like a jelly and butter sandwich. Multi Berry jelly. And add a sour hash backbeat.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 22, 2020)

Man that sounds delish! @hillbill

sorry @SmokeAL0t, I let it go before but passive aggressive smudging from a troll can only be tolerated for so long. It’s like a splinter you have to remove it or it will fester. He’s bored, I get it, I resisted the urge to fill the space with science and bluster. If you know me, this was pretty good! 
BTW, you know me..... I been jiving with you for nearly a decade! Anywho, I respect you and this thread way too much to keep it going.

Back to Bodhi, I was gifted a cut of granola funk. Pretty happy about that.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2020)

Have 2 Lazy Lightning I. Veg that have been pitiful and spindly, out of character for Bodhi, had up potted once and still lethargic so this organic grower snuck off and got a tablespoon of Peters 20-20-20 and here they went greening up and growing! That old tub of Peters is at least 12 yrs old.

Bless me father for I have sinned and used the dreaded salts!


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jul 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Bless me father for I have sinned and used the dreaded salts!


Yeah, but it worked!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2020)

I am no purist nor Puritan.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 22, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> All his research shows is that sexual expression can and is manipulated based off n environmental factors. This is not a permanent change.


This is the exact thing others are pointing to as false from what I have seen. So we agree. In the case of the roadside hemp study. The continued presence of carbon monoxide influenced continued and repeatable populations leaning 60% female. 



AdvancedBuffalo said:


> It’s interesting how chromosomal theory is dead, yet it still holds up in all practical applications with near perfect accuracy.


You forgot to mention the third option on your tests. Undetermined. You obviously didn’t get one, but the plant sex tests have three possible outcomes. Not just M/F. Why would there be an undetermined outcome do you suppose?


----------



## SimpleBox (Jul 22, 2020)

You guys debating stress and plant sex are ruining the thread.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 22, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> This is the exact thing others are pointing to as false from what I have seen. So we agree. In the case of the roadside hemp study. The continued presence of carbon monoxide influenced continued and repeatable populations leaning 60% female.
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention the third option on your tests. Undetermined. You obviously didn’t get one, but the plant sex tests have three possible outcomes. Not just M/F. Why would there be an undetermined outcome do you suppose?


Plants can absolutely alter the way they show sex. But this is typically reversed when the plants are removed from stressful situations. Sexual variability due to expression from stress does not explain a pack of seeds germinating as all males. It’s either bad luck or bad breeding practices. Or both.

With the sex tests, that .01% sample size is due to false negatives or positives when detecting the line of genetic code linked to biological sex.

I’m saying this in a very friendly, discussion oriented way by the way. I hope nobody takes this discussion as something negative. Stuff like this is needed to move the community forward. If we all nodded and agreed with everyone around us, we wouldn’t move forward!

There is clearly more to the plant, and lots that we do not understand. I’m speaking purely on a pack of seeds being germed all male. The chance of that being due to stress is non-zero. It’s most likely due to total random chance, or messed up genetics due to poly poly poly hybridization and epigenetic triggers from indoor grows. There is a reason that crosses close to wild ancestors are healthier than their inbred counterparts!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jul 22, 2020)

@colocowboy I just think everyone gets caught up in today's online etiquette (of ALL social media) and forgets to use the forums as a place of love and gathering. Forums used to be a place we all gathered because it was illegal to grow everywhere. We all acted like a family. Perhaps I'm a fool for trying to encourage that mentality be continued (not being sarcastic).

I've ran a minimum of 3-5 rooms of 100+ beans for years and years now, not counting other smaller spaces. One room has thrown 65-75% males three runs in a row and none of the other rooms have. It does have less fresh air circulation and higher temperature swings than the other rooms. Previously, it was only used for flowering and only the last 3 runs was it used for veg.

The morning this theory was posted on IG, I called Useful and told him my observations and felt like the timing was impeccable and I wanted to share my experience but the hate is fierce (here and IG, I'm truly not picking on any one crowd).

To be clear, I'm not taking either side of the debate; I simply make observations. I think a person needs to run large populations (500 - 5000, depending) to form proper opinions... I also think numerous controlled tests need to conclusively agree with one another and nothing of the sort exists... nevertheless, I can't change what I've seen first-hand. It's a head scratcher for me.

Furthermore... I've seen a line that I believe threw an incredible amount of males... unless I witnessed the worst luck in history. ... so I believe genetics can carry higher percentages of males (or females), too. A few years ago, I found a killer female in a pack of 16 beans. The initial pack had 12 males and only 4 females (ran in a proper environment). Ran two more generations of those beans, one run of 100 and one run of 60, and had 74 males and 45 males. The run of 60 was half of a room in which other strains had a ~50/50 female ratio.

Again - I'm just making observations and don't pretend to know anything more than anyone else. It's just mind-boggling to me. I can't count the runs from my full-time gardening over the past 15-16 years and only the above mentioned puzzles me....

I don't know the history of anyone's beef with one another but it's turning to the point there's more non-Bodhi related content in this thread than Bodhi related which is the reason I keep begging everyone to be kind, respectful, and civil. It's common courtesy. Maybe I'm too koombayah about all of this but I do believe we owe it to one another to bring out each others' better selves. If we disagree, we can do it cordially/respectfully. If none of us have hands-on experience (that correlates with a certain debate), why take an aggressive stance on it... ? Hope this makes sense.

... and you're 100% correct, you're one of the guys on RIU I've grown to love and respect (even though we haven't formally met). .... which begs to argue my point - even if someone's treating you like a moron (in your eyes; not here taking sides), I'd expect you to kill 'em with kindness. I guess I'm a fool for feeling this way but I believe us older heads should set a standard so everyone feels welcome to participate.

I'm happy to bow out of this conversation now but wish you nothing but the most respect and sure wasn't calling any certain person out. Feel free to hit me up in PM, if you'd like to further this.

=]

_*I'm just trying to keep our thread open (and that's to everyone reading).  Big love and no offense intended... really. Sorry for the wall of text.*_


----------



## jp68 (Jul 22, 2020)

SimpleBox said:


> You guys debating stress and plant sex are ruining the thread.


A dutch frysian and a gringo going at it over plant sex.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2020)

I believe I will try to germ the 2 rediscover3d “The Fuzz” seeds as a male may be as interesting as a female right now and daddy is Appalachian. Four year old seeds from first Bodhi order at James Bean Company, that were “lost” in my organized chaos.
I took the Wolfpack freebie because of the Appalachian father, Oh Yeah! Good plant!, Old Soul for the afternoon.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 22, 2020)

Can you imagine if people changed sex because of stress? lol I’m only half a wypipo!

@SmokeAL0t I really am trying to put away the internet rage, I’m not an angry person. I’m not going to spend time or words. As far as the germination issue, I think your results are within what i would call a margin of genetic variation. All of your experiences are consistent with what I’ve seen over the years. The consistency comes as you approach infinite numbers of samples. I’m not sure what the standard deviation is on this but 15% doesn’t feel like a stretch to me. 

@hillbill I got a pack of the fuzz right at the end there, something I always figured would have good results due to its parentage. Results here have been spotty on it though. But I’m with you, handsome male from those or Wolfpack seems like a great breeder.


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 22, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Can you imagine if people changed sex because of stress? lol I’m only half a wypipo!
> 
> @SmokeAL0t I really am trying to put away the internet rage, I’m not an angry person. I’m not going to spend time or words. As far as the germination issue, I think your results are within what i would call a margin of genetic variation. All of your experiences are consistent with what I’ve seen over the years. The consistency comes as you approach infinite numbers of samples. I’m not sure what the standard deviation is on this but 15% doesn’t feel like a stretch to me.
> 
> @hillbill I got a pack of the fuzz right at the end there, something I always figured would have good results due to its parentage. Results here have been spotty on it though. But I’m with you, handsome male from those or Wolfpack seems like a great breeder.


I have some Fuzz as well. Its a notoriously difficult to grow strain, which I find interesting since the Cluster funk, which is a similar cross is notably easy to grow.


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 22, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Can you imagine if people changed sex because of stress? lol I’m only half a wypipo!
> 
> @SmokeAL0t I really am trying to put away the internet rage, I’m not an angry person. I’m not going to spend time or words. As far as the germination issue, I think your results are within what i would call a margin of genetic variation. All of your experiences are consistent with what I’ve seen over the years. The consistency comes as you approach infinite numbers of samples. I’m not sure what the standard deviation is on this but 15% doesn’t feel like a stretch to me.
> 
> @hillbill I got a pack of the fuzz right at the end there, something I always figured would have good results due to its parentage. Results here have been spotty on it though. But I’m with you, handsome male from those or Wolfpack seems like a great breeder.


I absolutely think stress is what causes people to "change sex". Also my Dad is gay, he obviously didnt start that way, or I wouldnt be around. Some people are stressed easier than others, just like plants. Aint no stress gonna make me decide to get my banana peeled, but that dont mean that someone else's plight, while seemingly mild to me wouldnt result in them going down that road. I have several breeding books that specifically state that while sex is inherit in seed, it is strongly influenced by environmental conditions, especially once the plant hits its third set of true leaves.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 22, 2020)

Right, I LOVE MY CLUSTERFUNK. I have her running atm looking crazy, I’ll get some pics later or in the morning. I’m currently running in the night hours, 10-10.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jul 22, 2020)

SimpleBox said:


> Can someone explain his DLA offerings?
> Is that like old school funk or something.
> Thanks


Old school mountain kush mom x 88g13hp dad as an easy to identify male.

The moms are all supposed to be those old acrid smelling plants from days gone by.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2020)

Happen to know more gays and lesbians, even a couple who would call themselves “flaming gay”. Known a few since the 90s. Worked for with and supervised them also. 
Each and every one would say “I Was Born This Way!”

Nothing to do with plant seeds. Sorry


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2020)

Acrid smells, seems positive to me.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 22, 2020)

This thread just took a turn for the weird.


----------



## raggyb (Jul 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Germination conditions on the hill are almost exactly the same each and every time. Down to the brand of towel!
> Some ultra poly multi hybreeds just make a high percentage of males. With more basic strains the boy/girl ratio is much more consistent at about 50/50. Been that way for years.


to put numbers to it, if 50/50 M/F probability of a 10 pack being all fem or all male is low, 0.2%. Should only happen one in 500 times. Prob of one fem only or one male only in ten is 10x higher , 2%, or one in 50.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I believe I will try to germ the 2 rediscover3d “The Fuzz” seeds as a male may be as interesting as a female right now and daddy is Appalachian. Four year old seeds from first Bodhi order at James Bean Company, that were “lost” in my organized chaos.
> I took the Wolfpack freebie because of the Appalachian father, Oh Yeah! Good plant!, Old Soul for the afternoon.


They should be female, statistically speaking. I only know of statistics, not all the other mumbo jumbo that has been said here lately. Lol. That stuff is WAY over my head but I do like reading about it and trying to learn. That said, this is Bodhi and I have Mountain Temple, Drunken Parrot and Bingo Pajamas at about 6 weeks and they are all looking frosty. The variety i have coming out this round has me salivating. I will post final bud pics when they get chopped, I don't take good grow pics(HPS) but my final bud pics aren't half bad. I will say this about them, they stretched quite a bit, Drunken Parrot the least, but were manageable.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 22, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Right, I LOVE MY CLUSTERFUNK. I have her running atm looking crazy, I’ll get some pics later or in the morning. I’m currently running in the night hours, 10-10.


I love my Clusterfunk too.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2020)

Boosky said:


> They should be female, statistically speaking. I only know of statistics, not all the other mumbo jumbo that has been said here lately. Lol. That stuff is WAY over my head but I do like reading about it and trying to learn. That said, this is Bodhi and I have Mountain Temple, Drunken Parrot and Bingo Pajamas at about 6 weeks and they are all looking frosty. The variety i have coming out this round has me salivating. I will post final bud pics when they get chopped, I don't take good grow pics(HPS) but my final bud pics aren't half bad. I will say this about them, they stretched quite a bit, Drunken Parrot the least, but were manageable.


I think that assuming a 50/50 ratio, that would make the odds of EACH seed being female would be 50/50, two separate times.
The past history is not specifically relevant.


----------



## Mr Westmont (Jul 22, 2020)

My goodness, can you guys please get back to the Bodhi stuff?


----------



## Mim Towls (Jul 22, 2020)

I accidentally let this love triangle sit in a bucket with a completely pinched airline, for 2 whole days, and she didn't even skip a beat. This bodhi gear seems solid


----------



## Boosky (Jul 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I think that assuming a 50/50 ratio, that would make the odds of EACH seed being female would be 50/50, two separate times.
> The past history is not specifically relevant.


Oh, I was including your past history with the rest of the pack. I see your point but the voice in my head is saying they will be female. It's the optimist in me and he doesn't show up very often, only for seeds.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 22, 2020)

Deadication_grows said:


> I heard multiple people say cg collectables seeds do not germ. Had to of stored improperly because multiple ppl lost thousands of dollars through cg collectables


That is correct. Last year that little weasel down in Florida knowingly sold me two packs of DEAD beans and none sprouted. After 6 days i dug them up to check them. I peeled off the shells to find mushy rotten yellow embryos or dry dead brown ones. His site I think was called “cannabislife.tv/collectables” is no longer online.
I learned my lesson: stick with headiegardens, glg and jbc bean vendors!


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 22, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I love my Clusterfunk too.


Of the massive amount of Bodhi stuff Ive gathered this year, C funk is what I plan on using to finally restart growing after 3 years of waiting to get back up on that pogo stick. Planning on starting 9 seeds, will definitely f2 and save some pollen for future chucks, likely with other Bodhi gear.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 22, 2020)

mtntrogger said:


> Of the massive amount of Bodhi stuff Ive gathered this year, C funk is what I plan on using to finally restart growing after 3 years of waiting to get back up on that pogo stick. Planning on starting 9 seeds, will definitely f2 and save some pollen for future chucks, likely with other Bodhi gear.


If you cross it to Space Monkey maybe nickname it Monkey Funk.
Like a monkey, the flowers will be pungent smelling but you’ll be swinging from the trees after smoking it!


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jul 23, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I don't remember all of the names off hand, but the one that comes to mind is Primordial Beanz. They have 100% feedback 49/49...but I'm still checking with y'all here. I've not been steered wrong here.


keep in mind those reviews are based on reception/ease of interaction. they aren't based on performance of the genetics and strainly said it was goingg to do something about that. or they migght have been blowing smoke up my ass lol. so, if u base buying on those types of reviews don't get salty if the plants aren't up to snuff. not just strainly but anywhere. 

a strain review is not = GREAT SELLER, FAST AND FRIENDLY ... IJS


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2020)

My 2 problem child Lazy Lightning have moved to flower tent, looking much better.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 23, 2020)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> keep in mind those reviews are based on reception/ease of interaction. they aren't based on performance of the genetics and strainly said it was goingg to do something about that. or they migght have been blowing smoke up my ass lol. so, if u base buying on those types of reviews don't get salty if the plants aren't up to snuff. not just strainly but anywhere.
> 
> a strain review is not = GREAT SELLER, FAST AND FRIENDLY ... IJS


My concern was about sellers being legit. I do know what a strain review is not. Thanks


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 23, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> That is correct. Last year that little weasel down in Florida knowingly sold me two packs of DEAD beans and none sprouted. After 6 days i dug them up to check them. I peeled off the shells to find mushy rotten yellow embryos or dry dead brown ones. His site I think was called “cannabislife.tv/collectables” is no longer online.
> I learned my lesson: stick with headiegardens, glg and jbc bean vendors!


Any seed bank/vendor who continually sends follow requests to people who aren't following them on IG like cg collectibles does is pretty much guaranteed to be shady. 

@mawasmada I've heard too many shady things about Strainly to waste my time determining who is legit, unless its a way to get beans directly from someone I already know is legit. Strainly is like the Craigslist or FB Marketplace of seeds/clones. There's no accountability & anyone can list anything and 90% of people are just there to flip something they bought or make some quick cash scamming people.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 23, 2020)

I quit believing in m/f ratio being a heat factor when I had a few runs of hundreds of plants in 90-98 temps in doors. Fucking incredible female ratios in 3 runs which included multiple breeders and 50 goji beans. 4 strains from Archive, 1 relentless, 3 csi, 1 from spanish company, and another from ACE. Many packs of each strain. It was awful with over 2/3 of each lot minimum being females. I had to build a fuckin green house outdoors. The loss would have just been too much since I was selecting parental stock. Heat is the old blame on m/f but no doubt possible other things effect it or none at all.

There are many many lines I have grown that had either more fem or more male consistently regardless of environment. Chimera's BB x Aeric Cali-O consistently give a ton of males. I had 2 packs all male one time. First time that ever happened. I have had a lot more lines though give consistently more females though than I have experienced with male dominant lines.

I will never discount epigenetics and the effects on genes, but I definitely feel if environment plays a factor it is minimal at best. Just my experience will be interesting when science figures this out


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 23, 2020)

We've hit this topic pretty hard already but I'd like to do a little survey... just info collection...not trying to extend the debate. *Who here has ever found 9 or more males in a Bodhi pack?* If so, what was the strain and what was your total count of males and females? (9 males to 3 females wouldn't be too shocking I suppose if you got all 12 seeds to flowering, but we'll count it). I'm curious if there may possibly be any common threads with the genes of strains that have given people an overload of males. Lets keep it to Bodhi seeds.


----------



## Senokai (Jul 23, 2020)

Hey All,

I just dropped 3X Terpenado and 3X Raspberry HP this round. This will be my first real go at Bodhi's gear and am pretty excited. Has anyone messed with Raspberry HP yet?


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 23, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> If you cross it to Space Monkey maybe nickname it Monkey Funk.
> Like a monkey, the flowers will be pungent smelling but you’ll be swinging from the trees after smoking it!


HAAAA !! FOSHO now I just need some space monkey, I got some space cake, not the same though


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 23, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I quit believing in m/f ratio being a heat factor when I had a few runs of hundreds of plants in 90-98 temps in doors. Fucking incredible female ratios in 3 runs which included multiple breeders and 50 goji beans. 4 strains from Archive, 1 relentless, 3 csi, 1 from spanish company, and another from ACE. Many packs of each strain. It was awful with over 2/3 of each lot minimum being females. I had to build a fuckin green house outdoors. The loss would have just been too much since I was selecting parental stock. Heat is the old blame on m/f but no doubt possible other things effect it or none at all.
> 
> There are many many lines I have grown that had either more fem or more male consistently regardless of environment. Chimera's BB x Aeric Cali-O consistently give a ton of males. I had 2 packs all male one time. First time that ever happened. I have had a lot more lines though give consistently more females though than I have experienced with male dominant lines.
> 
> I will never discount epigenetics and the effects on genes, but I definitely feel if environment plays a factor it is minimal at best. Just my experience will be interesting when science figures this out


Excellent information ! Thanks for posting about these results. I am a huge science fan


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2020)

Get you some monkey son!


----------



## mtntrogger (Jul 23, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> The mom of SSDD is Bubba Kush dominant. I often get strong body numbing effects from Pre’98 Bubba Kush. Haven’t tried “Katsu” Bubba but assume the effects are similar.
> It’s much easier to find Bubba in dispensaries and mj delivery places, than SSDD.
> Hazeman seeds Madness is P’98 Bubba dom. Also Cali Connection seeds has a Bubba i think.


Another very similar strain that has excellent medical effects is Ox by Rare Dankness. Unbelievable flavor and relaxing effects. Its lineage is Katsu Bubba x Stone Mountain (pre 98 Bubba x Blue Moonshine ).


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 23, 2020)

mtntrogger said:


> HAAAA !! FOSHO now I just need some space monkey, I got some space cake, not the same though


Space Chunk, Star Cluster, Martian Dessert, or just space cake x cluster funk is easiest?


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 23, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Yes good call!
> RD’s OX seeds can be found, also Blue Ox and Grape Ox seeds are out there still.
> The OX is at JBC seeds still woo hoo, but only 5 packs left.
> 
> ...


I've had the Blue, and the Grape from dispencaries. The grape was very, very good to me.
Keeping it Bodhi related, does anybody know if the restock coming to GLG will include Black Light Fantasy, or maybe some more Nierika or SNS lines?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 23, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> We've hit this topic pretty hard already but I'd like to do a little survey... just info collection...not trying to extend the debate. *Who here has ever found 9 or more males in a Bodhi pack?* If so, what was the strain and what was your total count of males and females? (9 males to 3 females wouldn't be too shocking I suppose if you got all 12 seeds to flowering, but we'll count it). I'm curious if there may possibly be any common threads with the genes of strains that have given people an overload of males. Lets keep it to Bodhi seeds.


I only got 1 female from my pack of Loompa's Headband x Strawberry Milk . I have spoke with others who have also had low female counts from Strawberry Milk crosses. 
As for there being anything a person can do to end up with more females other then buy feminized seeds I vote no. IMHO this subject has been completely beaten to death for many years and yet there is still no clear and obvious proof that there is indeed an environmental factor to plant sex.

Cheers


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 23, 2020)

Yes i’m sorry i derailed the thread. Jabbas Stash is an awesome Bodhi Bubba strain!
Heavenly Hashplant should be superb and Sakura are both available now. Bubba x Wookie fuckin’ YUM!


----------



## YardG (Jul 23, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Keeping it Bodhi related, does anybody know if the restock coming to GLG will include Black Light Fantasy, or maybe some more Nierika or SNS lines?


I've been meaning to bring up this subject... did the restock already happen, or is still upcoming? I feel like there were some strains up that I hadn't noticed before (e.g. Superstitious) so I thought perhaps it happened almost immediately after DBJ sent out the email?


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 23, 2020)

YardG said:


> I've been meaning to bring up this subject... did the restock already happen, or is still upcoming? I feel like there were some strains up that I hadn't noticed before (e.g. Superstitious) so I thought perhaps it happened almost immediately after DBJ sent out the email?


I can't say for sure, but they're not in the same order and there's only 1 page instead of the normal 2 pages of goods.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 23, 2020)

YardG said:


> I've been meaning to bring up this subject... did the restock already happen, or is still upcoming? I feel like there were some strains up that I hadn't noticed before (e.g. Superstitious) so I thought perhaps it happened almost immediately after DBJ sent out the email?


Saw JBC is going to update their Bodhi line also


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2020)

I thought I was 11/11 males from “The Fuzz” but am 9/9 2 seeds left.
Thought I was having deficiencies on 4 Lemon Wookie v2 at 30 days, pale leaves green veins, but it was just the trichs that damn thick! These were 4/5 female!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 23, 2020)

YardG said:


> I've been meaning to bring up this subject... did the restock already happen, or is still upcoming? I feel like there were some strains up that I hadn't noticed before (e.g. Superstitious) so I thought perhaps it happened almost immediately after DBJ sent out the email?


I do see some restocks: Hollyweed, Bing, More Cowbell...


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 23, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> I do see some restocks: Hollyweed, Bing, More Cowbell...


I've noticed in the past that when BOGO sales end, some random things pop back up (to entice people to buy during a BTGO I reckon). I got a Cobra Lips pack that way last year. Freebie choices too sometime... one single Wolfpack popped up sometime last year too (I grabbed it). And then there's also unpaid orders that he cancels. I hadn't heard anything about a new drop/restock myself, but I guess you guys saw it somewhere??


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 23, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I've noticed in the past that when BOGO sales end, some random things pop back up (to entice people to buy during a BTGO I reckon). I got a Cobra Lips pack that way last year. Freebie choices too sometime... one single Wolfpack popped up sometime last year too (I grabbed it). And then there's also unpaid orders that he cancels. I hadn't heard anything about a new drop/restock myself, but I guess you guys saw it somewhere??


Makes sense. 
Saw it on both JBC and GLG’s newsletters


----------



## Stickyjones (Jul 23, 2020)

lush x ghash tester, i pinched a lower nug last night and it smells like artificial watermelon flavoring right now, still has about 6 weeks to go so im sure itll teansform.


----------



## Stickyjones (Jul 23, 2020)

One of my kashmir x strawberry milk testers. I ran these in some compost ive been cooking up for the last couple years mixed with some recycled soil and the N is a little high when the soil dries out but other than that the plants are digging it. I think this line is going to be a real winner, the last female i flowered of these had the most amazing warm fuzzy buzz.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jul 23, 2020)

*New Bodhi drop coming soon!!!*
*We Just received our order. We will list them as soon as Friday or as late as Tuesday*
*As soon as we can get them counted. Watch the news letter.

*


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 23, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> My goodness, can you guys please get back to the Bodhi stuff?


Post some pics then...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 23, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> *New Bodhi drop coming soon!!!*
> *We Just received our order. We will list them as soon as Friday or as late as Tuesday*
> *As soon as we can get them counted. Watch the news letter.
> 
> View attachment 4633158*


You already wiped me out this month with the BOGO offers lol...


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 23, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> *New Bodhi drop coming soon!!!*
> *We Just received our order. We will list them as soon as Friday or as late as Tuesday*
> *As soon as we can get them counted. Watch the news letter.
> 
> View attachment 4633158*


Will the restock be BOGO?


----------



## Boosky (Jul 23, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Will the restock be BOGO?


Please dear God no! I'm gonna get a divorce! Lol.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 23, 2020)

I need my wife to cut off my internet access for a while. I just relapsed on seed buying. with that said, @CrunchBerries nailed it


----------



## Boosky (Jul 23, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Space Chunk, Star Cluster, Martian Dessert, or just space cake x cluster funk is easiest?


Martian Dessert for sure, unique, like other Bodhi names of strains.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 23, 2020)

Funny thing for me is that I'm often buying for the freebies not the ones I actually pay for.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 23, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Funny thing for me is that I'm often buying for the freebies not the ones I actually pay for.


Bodhi's secret marketing. MK Ultra style, lol...j/k...How about Space Funk or Galaxy Cake for the name?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 23, 2020)

20 restocked strains eh? I wonder if anything will be new, or if these will just be refreshed from last drop. Would love a fresh restock of purple unicorn and strawberry milk/mother’s milk crosses.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 23, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> 20 restocked strains eh? I wonder if anything will be new, or if these will just be refreshed from last drop. Would love a fresh restock of purple unicorn and strawberry milk/mother’s milk crosses.


Some more Strawberry Milk would be nice.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 23, 2020)

If I keep buying seeds, ISO roommate that grows herb


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Jul 23, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Bodhi's secret marketing. MK Ultra style, lol...j/k...How about Space Funk or Galaxy Cake for the name?


Galaxy Cake for sure! Damn, how has than not been used?


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 23, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I actually evaporate the air intake of my space and mist occasionally to get my vpd to change, it’s a total pita but I only do the misting and such for climatizing. It may be arid but that’s actually very much how it is in many regions cannabis is native to.
> Look bro, I mean you no I’ll will nor any hostility, JJ just said that to deflect supporting his $200 seed pack. Not to say that he has to, it is the luck of the draw sometimes it goes that way. I love jj, he’s a pretty good guy, he lost some of my respect the other day for that move though.


I know just how hard it is out there in Colorado. I have quite a few friends that run some large facilities out there. The altitude and lack of humidity is not your friend. Sort of like our "June Gloom" out here in Carpinteria where the Marine Layer decides it just doesn't want to go away for over a month


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 23, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Yes i’m sorry i derailed the thread. Jabbas Stash is an awesome Bodhi Bubba strain!
> Heavenly Hashplant should be superb and Sakura are both available now. Bubba x Wookie fuckin’ YUM!


Never even realized I was sitting on a Jabba's Stash since the pack I got was an unnamed tester pack. Think this'll be one of the older packs I'm gonna get wet at one of the facilities soon


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 23, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I need my wife to cut off my internet access for a while. I just relapsed on seed buying. with that said, @CrunchBerries nailed it


One of the many reasons I don't have a wife..... or a respectable bank account


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 23, 2020)

Here's a couple breeding projects we played around with over the past couple of years with our Sunshine 3
1. Orange Sunshine- Tangie × Sunshine 3 outdoors this season

This is our Sunshine 3 BX just a couple weeks into flower

And this is our Sunshine 3 × Black Fauna (Blackhole × Megafauna) pre-harvest

Next Breeding Project is probably going to be our Starfighter F1 × Sunshine 3 as long as we can find a viable male(s) in these packs


----------



## YardG (Jul 24, 2020)

Found a male yesterday I had somehow missed, funny because I had been feeling all cocky about the # of females that came out of its pack. Needless to say I double checked the rest, everything else still appears female.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 24, 2020)

YardG said:


> Found a male yesterday I had somehow missed, funny because I had been feeling all cocky about the # of females that came out of its pack. Needless to say I double checked the rest, everything else still appears female.


Yeah, you've gotta be careful, a lot of males like to show up late to the party


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 24, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Here's a couple breeding projects we played around with over the past couple of years with our Sunshine 3
> 1. Orange Sunshine- Tangie × Sunshine 3 outdoors this season
> View attachment 4633470
> This is our Sunshine 3 BX just a couple weeks into flower
> ...



Very very respectable looking plants. Impressive projects as well. Cant wait to hear more. Clearly another member in this thread with shit on lock.

I feel like I have asked you or you have said it but may I ask if useing salts or a organic soil? Whatever your poison you have it figured out. Plants speak for themselves...

Over my way nothing to exiting yet. 10 days into flower and shit starting to bunch up in tops. Also to note I have had a major explosion of hypoasis mites as of late. Little fuckers are EVERYWHERE. Even on some leaves etc. They are my little workers! Tent shots just for fun... all pics from 3 days ago.

I do plan however to put inside out tape on bottom of stalks to deter them from going into plants. There is soooooo many I'm sure the foods run low lol.... plants all looking the right shade of green and happy. My hlg tent does take on yellow in pics but out of tent look the same as plants in my bed under my fluence...

Happy growing!

Any notes on peach hashplant is appreciated as I'm itching to see what mine will do!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 24, 2020)

There is ONE pack of Peach Hashplant left at headiegardens.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 24, 2020)

Clusterfunk at 21 days in


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 24, 2020)

Thoughts on this yellowing? Not really occurring anywhere else, than on the main cola. Thanks in advance y’all


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 24, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Thoughts on this yellowing? Not really occurring anywhere else, than on the main cola. Thanks in advance y’all


Perhaps natural senescence


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 24, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Perhaps natural senescence


Thank you! I had to look up the meaning of ‘senescence‘ Ha! I’m a total Green Horn!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 24, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Perhaps natural senescence


Makes sense as I’m on day 54


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 24, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Lazy Lightning is the name of a song by the grateful dead. Loompa is a deadhead.
> 
> Cocoon is probably a warm blanket type of buzz. Just a guess


----------



## disco pilgrim (Jul 24, 2020)

Love me some Lazy Lightning...the song. I need to try the strain!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 24, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Thoughts on this yellowing? Not really occurring anywhere else, than on the main cola. Thanks in advance y’all


Looks like potassium deficiency, lil bit.


----------



## Polyuro (Jul 24, 2020)

Just about at harvest. Lavender Aura. Think i will play around some more with the wookie.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 24, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> There is ONE pack of Peach Hashplant left at headiegardens.


And it’s now sold out. Check out the Headie Gardens Auctions pages for some Bodhi goodies.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 24, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Looks like potassium deficiency, lil bit.


Did some research. Do you think it could be PH related potassium deficiency. Been keeping my ph around 6 to 6.5


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 24, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDCaNAEhobM/

Basically a restock of the last drop minus the awesome freebies. Good time to pick up peach Hashplant. Looks like strawberry milk is officially out of rotation.

And Midnight Cowboy looks like Mendo Purps x Wookie. Thoughts on that?


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 24, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CDCaNAEhobM/
> 
> Basically a restock of the last drop minus the awesome freebies. Good time to pick up peach Hashplant. Looks like strawberry milk is officially out of rotation.
> ...


Midnight Cowboy sounds tasty! Words a man shouldn't be forced to say.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 24, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Did some research. Do you think it could be PH related potassium deficiency. Been keeping my ph around 6 to 6.5


I was wondering the same, sometimes ph lockdown can be bad, you want them to swing a little and potassium uptake is a bit higher ph range. Haha, great minds think alike!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jul 24, 2020)

Hands on your wallets Gentlemen!!!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 24, 2020)

What’s on everyone’s wish list?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jul 24, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> What’s on everyone’s wish list?


Lots of packs!


----------



## crisnpropa (Jul 24, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> What’s on everyone’s wish list?


Sunshine Daydream


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 24, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Hands on your wallets Gentlemen!!!


 Hell with my wallet I'm broke anyway! God damn good to see ya! Hope all is well!


----------



## YardG (Jul 24, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> There is ONE pack of Peach Hashplant left at headiegardens.


Restock of Peach Hashplant coming at GLG tomorrow.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 24, 2020)

So... open one of my 5x5 tonight. This lucky wookie I had no room for and chopped down like 10 days ago had (1) 3 blade leaf about the size of a dime and I never recycled into soil bin. Funny enough it just dont want to give up. No water for least 2 weeks I'm sure. I'll give it a tad and leave it to see what becomes of it lol. Long as it's not in my way to bad... strong bodhi genetics lol...


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 24, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> View attachment 4525740
> 
> Since theres been a little talk about Magic Carpet, here's some grown by my bro. This stuff is like cruise control. Not energetic or tired; just windows down and cruising.


“Windows down and cruising”. <THAT is why i medicate w/ ganja! The PERFECT description of my ideal high. 
Btw, anyone know the genetics of Lebowski (the mom used in Magic Carpet)?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 24, 2020)

Do I remember hearing that rolling thunder has alot of hermies? If anyone cares to enlighten me on your experience I'd appreciate it!

Happy growing!!!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 24, 2020)

Peaceness said:


> Just got a pack of purple unicorn F5 and a freebie of Bodhi’s “Lucky God.” Anyone know what “Lucky God” is? I can’t find anything on the net. Thanks


Lucky Charms x OMG. Should be a fuzzy giant albino lemon-lime tarantula of a plant. Oooh that’s a good strain name Lemon-Lime Tarantula? Or not haha.


----------



## OIL7IO (Jul 24, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Do you use a mini washer? Was thinking of picking one up. 100 bucks seems like a fair price to make a whole bunch of hash, to potentially the highest quality I can possibly make it.


A little late and off topic but you can make extremely high quality bubble with very little effort just using the bags a bucket and a spoon and you can customize the intensity of the agitation 

Bubble hash rosin is mostly what I smoke. So. Effin. Tasty.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 24, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> That seems to be the norm for purple punch and crosses. I haven’t ever really understood the whole bag appeal thing and IG’s obsession with frost. It’s to the point now where people want frost all down fan leaves for no other reason than IG photos. The plants are being bred to waste energy producing trichomes on sites that should be used for photosynthesis! Ahhh!
> 
> Now I’m a science based guy and can’t really understand that. To me, that is like taking a quality working line dog and breeding it solely for extra large ears while taking away from muscular development.
> 
> Maybe I’m just nuts.


You’re not nuts. Frost doesn’t always mean potent. Look at the Peyote Purple strain. Frosty as fuck but low thc. It has long stalked trichomes but small resin heads. Looks potent but is not. And i don’t want frost on leaves that i’m not gonna smoke, i want it on the BUDS that i’m gonna smoke.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 25, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Sunshine Daydream


Actually just found a couple packs I negotiated for yesterday


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 25, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Funny thing for me is that I'm often buying for the freebies not the ones I actually pay for.


They always seem to be in the top 5-6 of every release. Especially if he releases Tigermelon crosses


----------



## Psyphish (Jul 25, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> You’re not nuts. Frost doesn’t always mean potent. Look at the Peyote Purple strain. Frosty as fuck but low thc. It has long stalked trichomes but small resin heads. Looks potent but is not. And i don’t want frost on leaves that i’m not gonna smoke, i want it on the BUDS that i’m gonna smoke.


FUCKING THIS! I'm so sick of seeing Peyote Purple crosses and people going "wow that's dank fire!". It's a shitty strain with an exotic appearance, it lacks terps, it lacks potency it lacks yield, it's shit. Oh and fuck Purple Punch as well

Here's a picture of Peyote Purple x Pagoda. Colours didn't really come through after drying.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 25, 2020)

FYI, the drop has dropped at GLG. I think I may actually be able to restrain myself this time although that's only because I've already bought everything in past shopping benders.  The Midnight Cowboy IS enticing though.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jul 25, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> FYI, the drop has dropped at GLG. I think I may actually be able to restrain myself this time although that's only because I've already bought everything in past shopping benders.  The Midnight Cowboy IS enticing though.


Who is the one I just battled for the last of the Nigerian x Afghani freebies lol!!!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 25, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Who is the one I just battled for the last of the Nigerian x Afghani freebies lol!!!


Whoa, that went fast. There were about 15 when I posted. That was the only one that got my "buyin' finger" twitching.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jul 25, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Whoa, that went fast. There were about 15 when I posted. That was the only one that got my "buyin' finger" twitching.


I picked up some Midnight Cowboy, PU 5, and PWV3 and snagged a couple Nigerian x Afghani F2's and an Acapulco Gold for good measure


----------



## Mim Towls (Jul 25, 2020)

I did PU 5 , Black Raspberry, Blue Sunshine, Peach Hashplant, and then NIgerian Afghani's / Acapulco Gold freebies. This should be enough bodhi to keep me busy for a while. I can't wait to pop some.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 25, 2020)

Psyphish said:


> FUCKING THIS! I'm so sick of seeing Peyote Purple crosses and people going "wow that's dank fire!". It's a shitty strain with an exotic appearance, it lacks terps, it lacks potency it lacks yield, it's shit. Oh and fuck Purple Punch as well.


Hah. I actually finally got a med card this week. The first place I shopped didn't have much of anything that looked interesting to me but they DID have some beautiful looking Purple Punch which I've never encountered. I knew PP was notorious for being overrated, but I thought, well at least that looks like a excellent specimen to try... how bad can it be if it looks that good. Yup... I never knew weed could look and smell that good and have so little potency. .. particularly coming from Larry Og and GDP. That's interesting about Peyote Purple being crap too... how did they manage to screw up Bubba Kush?


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jul 25, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Whoa, that went fast. There were about 15 when I posted. That was the only one that got my "buyin' finger" twitching.


There seem to be some still available.. for now.. I imagine it’s the same as this cross mentioned in ‘18?

“RM Nigerian x Afghani F2(nierika seed trust,landrace) (1:1 CBD/THC)(Very Limited)”


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 25, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> FYI, the drop has dropped at GLG. I think I may actually be able to restrain myself this time although that's only because I've already bought everything in past shopping benders.  The Midnight Cowboy IS enticing though.


Thanks for the heads up! I got Midnight Cowboy and RM Nigerian x Afghani.


----------



## YardG (Jul 25, 2020)

Glad I looked at 6:30 this morning and saw the restock was up. Did grab one of the Reef freebies.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 25, 2020)

OIL7IO said:


> A little late and off topic but you can make extremely high quality bubble with very little effort just using the bags a bucket and a spoon and you can customize the intensity of the agitation
> 
> Bubble hash rosin is mostly what I smoke. So. Effin. Tasty.
> 
> ...



As a rosin connoisseur myself with alot of practice I can say that I can almost taste it through the screen lol. Looks like you have a good grasp on the process. Well done sir. Looks very very good. I may have to run some sift tonight....


----------



## OIL7IO (Jul 25, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> As a rosin connoisseur myself with alot of practice I can say that I can almost taste it through the screen lol. Looks like you have a good grasp on the process. Well done sir. Looks very very good. I may have to run some sift tonight....


I get great results with the higher quality sift as well but lower yield. I think the extra moisture in the bubble hash from the wash helps the extract a long. 

The bubble rosin pictured is blue cheese and it reaks of glue with a hint of blue berry. Very nice. I also have some from a different pheno of the blue cheese that i didn't end up keeping that straight up tastes like peaches and cream. Best rosin (extract for that matter) that I've tasted but the plant structure wasn't favorable for my stable.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 25, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> What’s on everyone’s wish list?


Sunshine Kush /Purple Kush x SSDD. But i fear it's not meant to be. I looove a full muscle-relaxing "warm, melting body turns to pudding" effect!


----------



## zeeman (Jul 25, 2020)

Haven’t bought seeds in months... saw bodhi took purple unicorn to f5... had to have 2.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 25, 2020)

Divine Intervention


----------



## Mr Westmont (Jul 25, 2020)

Hey gentleman, just chiming in with some pics. I have these males in 1 gallon pots. Clockwise from the left is Waking Dream, Kodoma, and the smaller one in Cosmic Serpent (verified bleeder trait). I always grow out all my males (for the most part, unless its obvious they are trash), because some things dont express until late flower. If I am paying 60+ bucks for 11 seeds, I am growing everything out. I figure if its from someone like Bodhi, it is worth making seeds from it. I can always give out the "average ones as gifts".


The Waking Dream internode spacing is just what I expected, long internode OG frame spacing. I've never smoked Sunshine Daydream, but if the stories of the potency I've heard is true, I am excited to use him as a donor. Pre-flowers are looking a little stingy. No smell to speak of yet. Here is a closeup of the top. 


Kodoma is going to have to be repotted first, he is big and hungry. Preflowers poppin everywhere, so should be a good yielder. This one is too early for smell as well. Here is a closeup of the top of him.


This last one is a Cosmic Serpent. Much smaller because he just got put outside a couple days ago. However it appears to be great structure, and it is a verified bleeder. Excited for this one to use in breeding projects.



Pollen catchers I have on my outdoor table:

1. My current keeper andd daily smoke: Midnight Snow X Mom X C99
2. Runtz clone my buddy gave me.
3. French Macarons from Th Seeds (Attitude Freebie.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 25, 2020)

Wow, hope we see the Nigerian/Afghani again soon...


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 25, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Who is the one I just battled for the last of the Nigerian x Afghani freebies lol!!!


Probably the guy that's always reselling packs on instagram for 2-5x the price....


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 25, 2020)

Pinball Wizard here at 53 days. Grown in 1gal pot under led. Not much sweet smell in this pheno.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jul 25, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Wow, hope we see the Nigerian/Afghani again soon...


I imagine the usual suspects will also get some with their restock...


----------



## SimpleBox (Jul 25, 2020)

zeeman said:


> Haven’t bought seeds in months... saw bodhi took purple unicorn to f5... had to have 2.


Enlighten us on purple unicorn if you can


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 25, 2020)

OtisCampbell said:


> I imagine the usual suspects will also get some with their restock...


Indeed. I think everywhere else does write-in freebies though. Don’t really need more seeds, but I hear Nigerian can have that white-out, ear-ringing psychedelic high and that’s at the top of my bucket list. If it’s meant to be, it’ll happen one day! Wasnt expecting a drop on the middle of the night without an email.


----------



## Craigson (Jul 25, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Who is the one I just battled for the last of the Nigerian x Afghani freebies lol!!!


Thats reeferman’s nigerian nightmare from what I understand. Very high potential for early finishing plants outdoors!!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 25, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Thats reeferman’s nigerian nightmare from what I understand. Very high potential for early finishing plants outdoors!!


Really?!?!! That's the last thing I would have expected from an equatorial African sativa but that's great news to me! One of my most prized scores is a pack of Nigerian Space Probe (the same Nigerian I presume with his Kashmir male). I'm super excited for that one but I didn't think that would have the slightest potential for early outdoors. That's cool... opens up some possibilities for my pollen-chucking schemes.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jul 25, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> What’s on everyone’s wish list?


Made it through with 2 midnight cowboy, 2 twin flame v1, 2 wookie o-face. The wookie wing of the library has been lacking for too long.


Snow Leopard V2 coming up on 4 weeks with a black triangle standing up behind it for your browsing enjoyment.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 25, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Indeed. I think everywhere else does write-in freebies though. Don’t really need more seeds, but I hear Nigerian can have that white-out, ear-ringing psychedelic high and that’s at the top of my bucket list. If it’s meant to be, it’ll happen one day! Wasnt expecting a drop on the middle of the night without an email.


White-out, ears ringing, face gets hot, chest pounding, tunnel vision, hands get numb, i'm blacking out, i must sit down now! 
I have low blood pressure and sometimes i can get that effect by holding in a hit too long. Usually it takes a potent Sour Diesel to do that to me. 
Nigerian you say? SIGN ME UP, I'M IN!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 25, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> Hey gentleman, just chiming in with some pics. I have these males in 1 gallon pots. Clockwise from the left is Waking Dream, Kodoma, and the smaller one in Cosmic Serpent (verified bleeder trait). I always grow out all my males (for the most part, unless its obvious they are trash), because some things dont express until late flower. If I am paying 60+ bucks for 11 seeds, I am growing everything out. I figure if its from someone like Bodhi, it is worth making seeds from it. I can always give out the "average ones as gifts".
> View attachment 4635004
> 
> The Waking Dream internode spacing is just what I expected, long internode OG frame spacing. I've never smoked Sunshine Daydream, but if the stories of the potency I've heard is true, I am excited to use him as a donor. Pre-flowers are looking a little stingy. No smell to speak of yet. Here is a closeup of the top.
> ...


Love the full plant veg shots! The most underrated of forum pics by far, IMO. That Kodama keeps calling to me (and my itchy buyin' finger)...that pic's not helping.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 25, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> White-out, ears ringing, face gets hot, chest pounding, tunnel vision, hands get numb, i'm blacking out, i must sit down now!
> I have low blood pressure and sometimes i can get that effect by holding in a hit too long. Usually it takes a potent Sour Diesel to do that to me.
> Nigerian you say? SIGN ME UP, I'M IN!


That's the exact effect AK Bean Brains mentions in his potcast with TK/NL5 Haze. I've gotten the impression that some Congos and Malawis can do the same thing. Anybody found that crazy scary buzz in Axis? Jungle Spice? Goldstar? It's not the kind of weed I'd want for the day-to-day but I'd love to have one to shut up the "mister smartypants" types if the need arose.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 25, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That's the exact effect AK Bean Brains mentions in his potcast with TK/NL5 Haze. I've gotten the impression that some Congos and Malawis can do the same thing. Anybody found that crazy scary buzz in Axis? Jungle Spice? Goldstar? It's not the kind of weed I'd want for the day-to-day but I'd love to have one to shut up the "mister smartypants" types if the need arose.


Goldstar Lotus ia strong, but not those effects in my experience. Too much influence from the Sensi Star and Snow Lotus.
Non-Bodhi related, Cindy Congo from KOS gets pretty close to scary highs like that.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 26, 2020)

Loompa's Headband x Strawberry Milk 


Koko


Top buds from 3 of the 4 Wolfpack females. 


Cheers


----------



## jp68 (Jul 26, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Really?!?!! That's the last thing I would have expected from an equatorial African sativa but that's great news to me! One of my most prized scores is a pack of Nigerian Space Probe (the same Nigerian I presume with his Kashmir male). I'm super excited for that one but I didn't think that would have the slightest potential for early outdoors. That's cool... opens up some possibilities for my pollen-chucking schemes.
> 
> View attachment 4635181


The nigerian probe finishes in 8 to 12 weeks from what i saw in my pack. Plants are unique and the buzz is as well . Top shelf sativa straight up and ive got 2 keepers out of 1 pack


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jul 26, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Really?!?!! That's the last thing I would have expected from an equatorial African sativa but that's great news to me! One of my most prized scores is a pack of Nigerian Space Probe (the same Nigerian I presume with his Kashmir male). I'm super excited for that one but I didn't think that would have the slightest potential for early outdoors. That's cool... opens up some possibilities for my pollen-chucking schemes.
> 
> View attachment 4635181


The mom of Nigerian Space Probe was Big Sur Nigerian


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 26, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> The mom of Nigerian Space Probe was Big Sur Nigerian


Thank you! I forgot about that... my head was a bit fuzzy last night. That one's not necessarily RMan related is it? Just a special Nigerian cut from the Big Sur area, right?


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jul 26, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Thank you! I forgot about that... my head was a bit fuzzy last night. That one's not necessarily RMan related is it? Just a special Nigerian cut from the Big Sur area, right?


Big sur is zacatatcious purple (Mexican sativa) x mazar. Old 60's and 70's style of smoke from California. I know @The Mantis has some big sur from Coastal; he can probably give better info than I.









Big Sur Holy Bud (Bodhi Seeds) :: Cannabis Strain Info


These were a special gift to a well connected friend from an old grower in big sur, she gave them to me because she knew that i loved seeds, and would do them right. Can i 100% verify this is the original undiluted or unhybridized big sur holy weed l...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 26, 2020)

Hmm... now I'm confused again. Is "Big Sur Nigerian" a hybrid of Nigerian and BSHB? Or is it a Nigerian cut that comes from the Big Sur area of California. From prior research, I was thinking it was the latter, but maybe I got that wrong.


----------



## jp68 (Jul 26, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Hmm... now I'm confused again. Is "Big Sur Nigerian" a hybrid of Nigerian and BSHB? Or is it a Nigerian cut that comes from the Big Sur area of California. From prior research, I was thinking it was the latter, but maybe I got that wrong.


I was under the impression it was a landrace cut bodhi sourced from someone in the big sur area. Plant looks like a landrace sativa with its appearance and structure which is unlike anything in the stable whatsoever.Its a Wild looking plant


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jul 26, 2020)

jp68 said:


> I was under the impression it was a landrace cut bodhi sourced from someone in the big sur area. Plant looks like a landrace sativa with its appearance and structure which is unlike anything in the stable whatsoever.Its a Wild looking plant


I figured it was a personal hybrid that he's playing with, sort of like Lush. Never released as a f1 hybrid but kept as breeding stock to see what can be found.


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 26, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Hmm... now I'm confused again. Is "Big Sur Nigerian" a hybrid of Nigerian and BSHB? Or is it a Nigerian cut that comes from the Big Sur area of California. From prior research, I was thinking it was the latter, but maybe I got that wrong.


I could be wrong, but I believe Bodhi said he got some pushback on working with the BSHW/BSHB (he called his Big Sur Holy Bud bc he wasn't sure it was the original line I think), so I'm guessing the "big sur nigerian" is really just a bshw x nigerian (or nigerian x bshw) that he's using in the cross to stay away from using the straight line bshw. 

hope that makes sense, and i'm pretty sure that's whats up. if i'm wrong, please someone correct me. supernatural selections is his ibl x ibl (or f1 hybrid) line


----------



## YardG (Jul 26, 2020)

I've been trying to recall Reef ever doing a specific Nigerian x Afghan line, but I'm coming up empty (could've been after I stopped paying attention). Somewhere I have a PDF of an RMS catalog from ~2006. ICM's strainguide (taken straight from his old catalog) lists Nigerian Nightmare/Nightmere as a Nigerian x Unknown, could easily see it being one of the Afghan lines he was always working with (if it were Petrolia Headstash I'd think he'd just say so or make reference to a pre-Soviet Afghani).


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 26, 2020)

Not to stray too far, but what's become of Reef? Anyone know what he's doing now? I'd thought he was pretty much out of the game, but if not and he's sharing work/genetics with Bodhi and others that could be cool.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 26, 2020)

Just an update on my girls. Lady bugs have got my mealys under control. Finally. Over priced imported ones disappeared. Two kinds of native species are getting a colony going. I have baby alligators on several plants. 

The Lucky charms is slowest grower. Getting bushy at almost four feet. Snow Temple is five feet. Wide node spacing. The Dragon Fruit is six foot. By far the fastest growing of the three. Also wide node spacing. The purple candy stripes are coming back. Think the stress of the bugs was taking its toll. But all is well besides too many in my garden. Hate cluttered plants. But a little extra work and it will pay off. Best wishes a good day to all.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jul 26, 2020)

SSDD loving all the sun this summer. So pumped for this plant, took forever to find a pack of SSDD. Should be going into flower in a week or so. Fingers crossed for a dry fall.
Last time I put fabric pots outside.They dry out way to fast


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 26, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4635469
> SSDD loving all the sun this summer. So pumped for this plant, took forever to find a pack of SSDD. Should be going into flower in a week or so. Fingers crossed for a dry fall.
> Last time I put fabric pots outside.They dry out way to fast


Ditched fabric this year. Never again. Good Ole nursery pots are vastly superior for consistency in my experience. Felt bad giving my stock to a new grower. 

Plant is looking good.


----------



## YardG (Jul 26, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Not to stray too far, but what's become of Reef? Anyone know what he's doing now? I'd thought he was pretty much out of the game, but if not and he's sharing work/genetics with Bodhi and others that could be cool.


Someone claiming to be him has showed up on ICM on occasion (under his real name), seems like he must've sold RMS or partnered with some Colombians or something because the IG account doesn't seem to be him. Seems the same person is selling seeds under a related name.

As for Bodhi, it's always possible he bought these seeds at some point or got them/a cut from someone else, but there's a Pot Cast episode (maybe the Patreon only one) where he made reference to holding bad feelings toward Reef because he had screwed over some of B's friends, and that he happily reproduced and distributed seedlines stolen by a guy Reef was doing business with (I think I know who it is, after he fled to Europe he partnered with a dutch dude, and I vaguely recall they had a falling out and the dutch dude took a whole mess of seeds - Bodhi described the guy as Reef's webmaster or something, but I'm almost 100% certain he's talking about someone else, the actual webmaster guy had nothing to do with the business itself). I have nothing bad to say about Reef, he always treated me right, but I am well aware there are a lot of people who hold grudges against him for various reasons. Not arguing with them on that front.


----------



## klyphman (Jul 26, 2020)

Garfunkle Outdoor grow. NEast. 44 Lat.

Been about a week since my last pic. Tops put on 6-8" of vertical growth and the circumference is pushing 15'. A few removal cuts on non-ideal side branches and some defoliation for light and airflow. Canopy top is about 3.5'. Never seen such a vigorous plant. Very large fan leaves with super thick fingers, thick branching and nice node spacing. Any rough idea on stretch for these 88g13hp crosses? Not that it matters--I have ladders.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 26, 2020)

YardG said:


> Someone claiming to be him has showed up on ICM on occasion (under his real name), seems like he must've sold RMS or partnered with some Colombians or something because the IG account doesn't seem to be him. Seems the same person is selling seeds under a related name.
> 
> As for Bodhi, it's always possible he bought these seeds at some point or got them/a cut from someone else, but there's a Pot Cast episode (maybe the Patreon only one) where he made reference to holding bad feelings toward Reef because he had screwed over some of B's friends, and that he happily reproduced and distributed seedlines stolen by a guy Reef was doing business with (I think I know who it is, after he fled to Europe he partnered with a dutch dude, and I vaguely recall they had a falling out and the dutch dude took a whole mess of seeds - Bodhi described the guy as Reef's webmaster or something, but I'm almost 100% certain he's talking about someone else, the actual webmaster guy had nothing to do with the business itself). I have nothing bad to say about Reef, he always treated me right, but I am well aware there are a lot of people who hold grudges against him for various reasons. Not arguing with them on that front.


BCGA claims to own all rights to the RMS label. I didn't like the way they corresponded with me when I emailed, so I never ordered any. I bought some RMS/BCGA seeds from Seed Cellar. 14 of 15 flopped. I still have 2 packs I've not popped. May have been me, or? Either way, I think some of his old work could mix with Bodhi gear.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jul 26, 2020)

@The Mantis Last I remember, Bodhi named his Big Sur "Bud" instead of BSHW because he wasn't certain it was the same as Big Sur from the likes of Coastal (and other California holders of the heirloom BSHW cut). To my knowledge, this has never been verified as BSHW. I did run Apollo 11 x Big Sur Holy Bud, from Bodhi, and it was leagues different than the BSHW I ran from Coastal. Hope this helps.

I also think the last drop at GLG was a restock and not the new drop? Did anyone get Booty, Strawberry Headband, or Banana Tranquilizer? I know these are a from the new drop being offered....?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 26, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> BCGA claims to own all rights to the RMS label. I didn't like the way they corresponded with me when I emailed, so I never ordered any. I bought some RMS/BCGA seeds from Seed Cellar. 14 of 15 flopped. I still have 2 packs I've not popped. May have been me, or? Either way, I think some of his old work could mix with Bodhi gear.


Related issue. FYI. I got a DOA pack from seed cellar about a year ago. Operator error? Maybe but doubtful.


----------



## Polyuro (Jul 26, 2020)

YardG said:


> Someone claiming to be him has showed up on ICM on occasion (under his real name), seems like he must've sold RMS or partnered with some Colombians or something because the IG account doesn't seem to be him. Seems the same person is selling seeds under a related name.
> 
> As for Bodhi, it's always possible he bought these seeds at some point or got them/a cut from someone else, but there's a Pot Cast episode (maybe the Patreon only one) where he made reference to holding bad feelings toward Reef because he had screwed over some of B's friends, and that he happily reproduced and distributed seedlines stolen by a guy Reef was doing business with (I think I know who it is, after he fled to Europe he partnered with a dutch dude, and I vaguely recall they had a falling out and the dutch dude took a whole mess of seeds - Bodhi described the guy as Reef's webmaster or something, but I'm almost 100% certain he's talking about someone else, the actual webmaster guy had nothing to do with the business itself). I have nothing bad to say about Reef, he always treated me right, but I am well aware there are a lot of people who hold grudges against him for various reasons. Not arguing with them on that front.


Found this on seedfinder. Sounds like it’s from bodhi...:

These were a special gift to a well connected friend from an old grower in big sur, she gave them to me because she knew that i loved seeds, and would do them right. Can i 100% verify this is the original undiluted or unhybridized big sur holy weed line from perry the monk, no can do, but what i can say is this is unique, oldschool, mind ablaze green fire time capsule weed from the big sur mountains. Everybody that has tried this line has fallin in love with it.

The plants do great indoors and out and can get quite big. It has genetically purple phenos, pink pistilled phenos, a less common sativa pheno, and loads of hybrid phenos, smells range from soggy bread to blueberry menthol, it seems to be a afghani mexican hybrid masterfully bred towards the sativa high and the indica frame. The true magic of this strain is the amazing sublime sativa high, a beautiful blast from the past

This seed run was an open pollination of 4 males and 6 females, not alot, but enough to get the job done... A small population open pollination in a tent means your going to mostly the beans made from the first two males that opened.... The super quick sativa pheno male... And the fat indica dom male...

This line is called big sur holy bud to differentiate it from the big sur holy weed lines by hhf, danbo, and reeferman. Everybody that has tried this line has fallin in love with it. Im really happy to gift this back to the community. Very limited, only 30 packs, then its up to you to make more!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jul 26, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Ditched fabric this year. Never again. Good Ole nursery pots are vastly superior for consistency in my experience. Felt bad giving my stock to a new grower.
> 
> Plant is looking good.


I’ll be building a bed like you have got. I find growing anything in beds is more forgiving. Plants look great


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 26, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Related issue. FYI. I got a DOA pack from seed cellar about a year ago. Operator error? Maybe but doubtful. View attachment 4635558


I'm very cautious about ever buying there again. Same purchase as RMS gear, I bought some CSI Humbolt stuff that was also bad. Could've been me still, or some other reason I can't afford to fund out.
Not a huge deal, they don't sell Bodhi anyway!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 26, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm very cautious about ever buying there again. Same purchase as RMS gear, I bought some CSI Humbolt stuff that was also bad. Could've been me still, or some other reason I can't afford to fund out.
> Not a huge deal, they don't sell Bodhi anyway!


Was visiting family in Jackson. Went there for an excursion. Impulse buy. Always looking. Never again.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 26, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Ditched fabric this year. Never again. Good Ole nursery pots are vastly superior for consistency in my experience. Felt bad giving my stock to a new grower.
> 
> Plant is looking good.


I liked fabric pots up until it was time to repot into a larger pot. Way to many roots had grown into the cloth sides, and i didn't want to shock the roots by trimming them to separate them from the pot. So i did a BOG inspired repotting by cutting off the bottom of the cloth pot and stacking it ON TOP of a new bigger plastic pot.
Creating a tower like this image of stacked herbs.
But you can't move the stacked pots much or risk tearing the roots when they grow down into the bigger pot.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 26, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> That's why I asked about Soar. Can't find much info on this strain.


I think Really Big Jesus Freak grew Soar last year? And liked the effects but said it tasted weird (not bad bad flavor just something you don't long for). For a kind of similar effect he said Eternal Sunshine was a much better flavor and stimulating effect and his preference overall (IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY, which may or may not be the case, haha).
His reviews for both strains is in this thread several months ago.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jul 26, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> I also think the last drop at GLG was a restock and not the new drop? Did anyone get Booty, Strawberry Headband, or Banana Tranquilizer? I know these are a from the new drop being offered....?


Searched my ass off and couldnt find any of those names (strains)... little more info... PLEASE!


----------



## Rock.A.Roo (Jul 26, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I think Really Big Jesus Freak grew Soar last year? And liked the effects but said it tasted weird (not bad bad flavor just something you don't long for). For a kind of similar effect he said Eternal Sunshine was a much better flavor and stimulating effect and his preference overall (IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY, which may or may not be the case, haha).
> His reviews for both strains is in this thread several months ago.


I chopped my Soar plant on April 28th and it is one funky ass strain! I've been smoking it as it stays jarred up and I keep liking it! I ran two beans and got one female, so I know there's better in the rest of that pack...
Definitely not for everyone, but everyone should try it! Lol!
I did a slow flower transition, so it was already throwing a lot of pistols, but from actual 12/12 I ran it 80 days...


----------



## Boosky (Jul 26, 2020)

Psyphish said:


> FUCKING THIS! I'm so sick of seeing Peyote Purple crosses and people going "wow that's dank fire!". It's a shitty strain with an exotic appearance, it lacks terps, it lacks potency it lacks yield, it's shit. Oh and fuck Purple Punch as well
> 
> Here's a picture of Peyote Purple x Pagoda. Colours didn't really come through after drying.


Agree, Purple Punch SUUUUUUUUCKS!


----------



## bythekasiz (Jul 26, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Searched my ass off and couldnt find any of those names (strains)... little more info... PLEASE!


Those 3 will be in the new drop at jbc. It was in the newsletter. No date, it just says very soon.


----------



## bythekasiz (Jul 26, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Those 3 will be in the new drop at jbc. It was in the newsletter. No date, it just says very soon.


----------



## AlbertGSP (Jul 26, 2020)

SimpleBox said:


> Enlighten us on purple unicorn if you can





AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Hashplant crosses usually lean towards the Hashplant side of the breeding pair, and that is usually a low yielder. I would definitely put my money on purple unicorn F5 for yield and purple coloration. Especially since Bodhi himself said it is his favorite purple strain. Hence the name.


does he say this in the potcast or some other place?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 26, 2020)

AlbertGSP said:


> does he say this in the potcast or some other place?


I meant high yielder, not low yielder. I need to correct that. I’ve heard it through breeders who have worked with him. There is a reason he working it to F5 and beyond.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 26, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> View attachment 4635875


Yeah fuck my wallet.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jul 26, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Yeah fuck my wallet.


Exactly.


----------



## YardG (Jul 26, 2020)

Oddly enough MMS posted a photo of PUF5 on IG yesterday and Bodhi commented "pu is very special... you will love her"


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 26, 2020)

YardG said:


> Oddly enough MMS posted a photo of PUF5 on IG yesterday and Bodhi commented "pu is very special... you will love her"


MMS? Was it a finished shot? Mine are a week into flower and it is looking really nice. It just stacks node after node.


----------



## Polyuro (Jul 26, 2020)

I could be wrong but I think on z-labs MMS posts a bunch of bodhi strains that he grows.









Bodhi info sharing thread







www.z-labs.nl


----------



## YardG (Jul 26, 2020)

MMS=Mass Medical Strains. It's flowering but not finished by any means, fairly early even, but doesn't indicate how far along it is.


----------



## jp68 (Jul 26, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> View attachment 4635875


Strawberry headband here i come!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jul 26, 2020)

Why use the Tranquilizer name in a cross that's bananna OG x Wook???????? Had a chubby, but fell flat. Gonna grab a Loompa x Straw for sure. Otherwise kinda meh


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jul 26, 2020)

YardG said:


> MMS=Mass Medical Strains. It's flowering but not finished by any means, fairly early even, but doesn't indicate how far along it is.


Not a fan of MMS. Happy Sunday night!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 26, 2020)

YardG said:


> MMS=Mass Medical Strains. It's flowering but not finished by any means, fairly early even, but doesn't indicate how far along it is.


Wow that’s way more purple than mine. Looks stressed.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 26, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> View attachment 4635875


I'm currently testing a different cross of Bodhi's Pirate Sweat, the description was "straight nasty dirty butthole garlic onion cheesy fart weirdness"


----------



## SFnone (Jul 26, 2020)

does anyone know if pirate sweat was ever released on its own?... maybe as a dla? it's vintage black afghani x 88g13hp, right? ... or is it just the afghani?


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 26, 2020)

SFnone said:


> does anyone know if pirate sweat was ever released on its own?... maybe as a dla? it's vintage black afghani x 88g13hp, right? ... or is it just the afghani?


his cut of DLA 2


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 26, 2020)

Pirate sweat x 88g13hp grown about 2 years ago


----------



## SFnone (Jul 26, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> his cut of DLA 2


ah, okay thanks



dubekoms said:


> Pirate sweat x 88g13hp grown about 2 years ago
> View attachment 4636121View attachment 4636123


did the nasty come through?


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 26, 2020)

SFnone said:


> ah, okay thanks
> 
> 
> did the nasty come through?


It smelled just like durian fruit in flower. Durian fruit is disgusting, it smells like putrid bo, rotten onions and other nasty shit. People say it tastes good but I tried it once and literally vomited so don't listen to them. Unlike durian it ended up tasting pretty decent. Still had that onion funk but with a sweet caramel hashy taste. Great potency and a very heavy yielder.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 27, 2020)

Onion funk goes well in herb!


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Onion funk goes well in herb!


Eh, not for everyone.


----------



## Stickyjones (Jul 27, 2020)

I


colocowboy said:


> Onion funk goes well in herb!


 Love me a little onion funk, usually it melds well with the other aromas once it hits the jars


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jul 27, 2020)

A quick shot of a black triangle at 32 days for your Monday. picked this one up as a clone to get a little taste of BT without cracking into my packs yet; its starting to look like its going to stay around for awhile though.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 27, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> I'm currently testing a different cross of Bodhi's Pirate Sweat, the description was "straight nasty dirty butthole garlic onion cheesy fart weirdness"


Mmm butthole terps


----------



## zeeman (Jul 27, 2020)

SimpleBox said:


> Enlighten us on purple unicorn if you can


It’s a cross between chem 91 and jojorizo’s blackberry widow. Bodhi has described it as one of his favorite purples. It’s the only bodhi pack that I’ve been able to get my hands on that is past f1


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 27, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> A quick shot of a black triangle at 32 days for your Monday.View attachment 4636497 picked this one up as a clone to get a little taste of BT without cracking into my packs yet; its starting to look like its going to stay around for awhile though.



I knew I was missing somthing! A pic of the elusive female i cant get! She is a beauty. Monday updates are good!


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 27, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Why use the Tranquilizer name in a cross that's bananna OG x Wook???????? Had a chubby, but fell flat. Gonna grab a Loompa x Straw for sure. Otherwise kinda meh


Thought for sure this would be a Tranquil Elephantizer cross.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 27, 2020)

Stink Floyd said:


> Headiegardens has a single Dank Sinatra F2 and Soul Mate combo pack listed. Soul Mate is Bodhi, not sure who bred the Dank.


It might be Nu-be’s DS F2 of Bodhi's original DS? IDK just a guess.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jul 27, 2020)

The little Axis x SSDD testers aren't so little anymore. I have a couple stretchers but not all that bad. These have only been in flower for a couple weeks and they are looking great. These have been very vigorous and easy to grow with little complications.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 27, 2020)

Banana OG x Wookie does sound tasty. But would Banana Tranqulizer have the opposite effect of viagra?


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jul 27, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Banana OG x Wookie does sound tasty. But would Banana Tranqulizer have the opposite effect of viagra?


Its a risk I'm willing to take.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 27, 2020)

Did Bodhi do an Apollo 11 x SSDD? Moonshine would be a good name if it weren't already taken (Blue Moonshine). Moon Light maybe?
Or Wookie x SSDD? Chewie's Daydream. He'd probably get sued by George L.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 27, 2020)

Hey now,
Couple questions for y’all. How often does GLG, JBC and Headie Gardens run BOGO? How often does Bodhi release new strains through these banks? Appreciate any help


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jul 27, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Hey now,
> Couple questions for y’all. How often does GLG, JBC and Headie Gardens run BOGO? How often does Bodhi release new strains through these banks? Appreciate any help


Every couple of months on the bogos, headie will sometimes let the bogo's ride for a few months.

Drops are usually once every 3-4 months


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 27, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Every couple of months on the bogos, headie will sometimes let the bogo's ride for a few months.
> 
> Drops are usually once every 3-4 months





Blueberry bref said:


> Every couple of months on the bogos, headie will sometimes let the bogo's ride for a few months.
> 
> Drops are usually once every 3-4 months


Great thanks!


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 28, 2020)

banana og x wookie & banana og x 88g13hp, so maybe there will be a banana og x ssdd ?....


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 28, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> banana og x wookie & banana og x 88g13hp, so maybe there will be a banana og x ssdd ?....


That would be awesome, more OG, Bubbas, La Confidential etc. x SSDD Mr. Bodhi please! Maybe I'll someday to do a Dank Sinatra x SSDD: Sunny Sinatra, Singing Sunshine or Dank Frank.
And Mr. Childs, kind sir, where did you see banana og x 88g13hp?
There are many strains that over the years lazy tester folks didn't test so the strains may or may not ever be released. Sniffle sniffle, not cool of those (non) tester people to withhold the dank from all the rest of us!


----------



## Clarky16 (Jul 28, 2020)

Can somebody familiar please enlighten me on the different phenos of Black Triangle. Of the 6 females I ended up with 3 are fairly short and squat, 1 is extremely tall with large internodal spacing and 2 are somewhere in the middle. Is the tall one leaning towards the chem? The shorter ones look very close to the Chem Kesey i just grew out which has a very sedative effect. Is it safe to assume that this is from the hashplant? Thanks


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jul 28, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> Can somebody familiar please enlighten me on the different phenos of Black Triangle. Of the 6 females I ended up with 3 are fairly short and squat, 1 is extremely tall with large internodal spacing and 2 are somewhere in the middle. Is the tall one leaning towards the chem? The shorter ones look very close to the Chem Kesey i just grew out which has a very sedative effect. Is it safe to assume that this is from the hashplant? Thanks


The lanky one with large spacing i believe leans towards the TK. I had one just like that and it looked almost identical to the pictures of the TK cut that I’ve seen floating around the web(assuming they’re legit). That one was super sedative and powerful. I’ve had hashplant leaning plants in other Bodhi crosses that are super squat bush type plants that sound like the other plants you described. Good luck


----------



## Clarky16 (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks for the quick reply. Very helpful. Do you find the HP leaners to have that sedative/body numbing effect too?


----------



## Clarky16 (Jul 28, 2020)

Black Triangles


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 28, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Very helpful. Do you find the HP leaners to have that sedative/body numbing effect too?


Wow! They look amazing, nice work!! 

Even when crossed to Super Silver Haze, I quickly learned to anticipate unplanned naps with the 88. Great stuff, wish I had some now.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 28, 2020)

I wonder if Bodhi will ever release lines pollenated by things like his Nierika Acapulco Gold, or Zipolite Oaxacan, etc. 
I get that hard hitting, face melting HP/Chem/OG types are the craze...for most. 
I want to see something in the line-up that has a true sativa stud working majick.
I'm glad to have the good fortune to have some of the Acapulco Gold and intend on finding a male in those 2 packs. Quick flowering be damned! I want a radical, tasty-terpy, sativa monster!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 28, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Quick flowering be damned! I want a radical, tasty-terpy, sativa monster!


Headies has Eternal Sunshine, that checks ALL your boxes. Esp. terp-tasty monster. Reallybigjesusfreak did it as a tester on here last year (i think). It was called at that time Blood x OMG or Hawaiian sativa x OMG i don't remember. He had several photos of the finished plant. 
I would grow that one in a heartbeat if it weren't for the 10-16 week flower (i grow outside).
Here is a quote from him: "I grew this tester. AMAZING cup of coffee sativa, fantastic citrus soda flavor (lots of grapefruit flavor, big yields). 15 week flower time. Could have went 16."


----------



## SFnone (Jul 28, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I wonder if Bodhi will ever release lines pollenated by things like his Nierika Acapulco Gold, or Zipolite Oaxacan, etc.
> I get that hard hitting, face melting HP/Chem/OG types are the craze...for most.
> I want to see something in the line-up that has a true sativa stud working majick.
> I'm glad to have the good fortune to have some of the Acapulco Gold and intend on finding a male in those 2 packs. Quick flowering be damned! I want a radical, tasty-terpy, sativa monster!


I don't know, but supposedly one of the testers this year was Mexican death sativa x goldstar... the list i got didn't have it, but that sounds pretty good... I mean, who doesn't want something called Mexican death sativa? hopefully it gets released in the near future.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 28, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Headies has Eternal Sunshine, that checks ALL your boxes. Esp. terp-tasty monster. Reallybigjesusfreak did it as a tester on here last year (i think). It was called at that time Blood x OMG or Hawaiian sativa x OMG i don't remember. He had several photos of the finished plant.
> I would grow that one in a heartbeat if it weren't for the 10-16 week flower (i grow outside).
> Here is a quote from him: "I grew this tester. AMAZING cup of coffee sativa, fantastic citrus soda flavor (lots of grapefruit flavor, big yields). 15 week flower time. Could have went 16."
> 
> View attachment 4637629


I've got a pack of those for future, as well as a few other goodies. Everything is pollenated by an indica though. I'd like to see it more varried.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 28, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Everything is pollenated by an indica though. I'd like to see it more varried.


That's true. A 100% sativa is hard to find (in Bodhi's offerings) nowadays. UNLESS you can get one of his Space Probe strains (Panama, Africa, etc.) which sell out fast.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 28, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> That's true. A 100% sativa is hard to find (in Bodhi's offerings) nowadays. UNLESS you can get one of his Space Probe strains (Panama, Africa, etc.) which sell out fast.


I love everything I've smoked of Bodhi so far, but would like to see some with a 100% sativa male in the cross. Even my Rajasthani Space Probe has an indica(Kashmir Azad) male.

Edit: To my knowledge, all of the Space Probe lines are indica pollenating a sativa. My "wishlist" would be to see something the other way around.


----------



## jp68 (Jul 28, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I love everything I've smoked of Bodhi so far, but would like to see some with a 100% sativa male in the cross. Even my Rajasthani Space Probe has an indica(Kashmir Azad) male.
> 
> Edit: To my knowledge, all of the Space Probe lines are indica pollenating a sativa. My "wishlist" would be to see something the other way around.


The azad male hes using seems to lean sativa from what ive seen


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 28, 2020)

jp68 said:


> The azad male hes using seems to lean sativa from what ive seen


Leaning is nice, but isn't the same as fully being.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 28, 2020)

OMG x Acapulco Gold?
Fat Cherry x Hawaiian Sativa?
I could go on, but you catch what I'm saying. I know he's got the genetics to make it work. 
Anybody with me?

Edit: I Know I'm not the only one who'd buy(and love!) a pack or two of those or similar.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 28, 2020)

BTW, for my favorite place for bodhi seeds, headiegardens, pm me and i willl share with you the contact info to join.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 28, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> OMG x Acapulco Gold?
> Fat Cherry x Hawaiian Sativa?
> I could go on, but you catch what I'm saying. I know he's got the genetics to make it work.
> Anybody with me?
> ...


Yes, I would love those! Or Peach Romulan x Hawaiian = Peach Beach. Or his Sativas x SSDD = Acapulco Sunshine, African Sunshine, Hawaiian Sunshine, etc. 
I think bodhi leaves that up to us to mix and match his strains to suit our individual needs. So get breeding Bodhsters!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jul 28, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> View attachment 4637590View attachment 4637591Black Triangles


Very cool, were they all planted at the same time ? Great representation of genetic expression. Plants look great but that one to the far right looks structurally the same as the one I got. Unfortunately I only had one female when I popped 4 BT seeds so can’t compare. I loved that plant and still bummed I didn’t keep a cut. If you go back a bit I posted couple pictures here


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jul 28, 2020)

A Strawberry Temple from a week or so ago. Most of the ladies in flower smell about how temple is described; citrus spicy hazy, very reminiscent of SSH.


----------



## Clarky16 (Jul 28, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Very cool, were they all planted at the same time ? Great representation of genetic expression. Plants look great but that one to the far right looks structurally the same as the one I got. Unfortunately I only had one female when I popped 4 BT seeds so can’t compare. I loved that plant and still bummed I didn’t keep a cut. If you go back a bit I posted couple pictures here


All planted at the same time. I was convinced the tall one was going to be a male.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 28, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I wonder if Bodhi will ever release lines pollenated by things like his Nierika Acapulco Gold, or Zipolite Oaxacan, etc.
> I get that hard hitting, face melting HP/Chem/OG types are the craze...for most.
> I want to see something in the line-up that has a true sativa stud working majick.
> I'm glad to have the good fortune to have some of the Acapulco Gold and intend on finding a male in those 2 packs. Quick flowering be damned! I want a radical, tasty-terpy, sativa monster!


You are basically asking for Bodhi to become Doc D. I’d recommend just buying from Doc D. He’s the Bodhi of Sativa.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 29, 2020)

Bodhi does what Bodhi does. And so it goes.


----------



## jp68 (Jul 29, 2020)

Seems he works certain lines strictly and probably why he gets certain cuts that others dont. Guy doesnt reneg on promises and doesnt run stuff that obviously may compete with other breeders styles or projects which is rare in this business. Very small percentage of people keep their word when it comes to elite cuts


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 29, 2020)

@AdvancedBuffalo I looked at some of Doc's gear, thank you. I'm not asking Bodhi to be someone else, I'm just dreaming and hoping his next stage of evolution brings us unexpected suprises.


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Jul 29, 2020)

Hello everyone! Long time lurker first time poster. Love the vibe here in the Bodhi thread.


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Jul 29, 2020)

@mawasmada have you by chance joined Doc D’s monthly email list? I find he releases far more interesting stuff in his monthly emails then I find at the seedbanks. It’s currently in testing now and I hope it makes the cut but he has Bodhis Ethiopian Banana cut x A5Haze/Thaibx. Im thinking that will be a nice heady sativa.

I have also grown out one female of Eternal Sunshine. It was an OMG dom pheno 10 weeker. Reeked of lemon head candy and sprite soda when growing. Cured up to an intense lemon pine burnt rubber scent. Nice and heady high with just a touch of body to keep your feet on the ground. Wish I would have kept the cut...cloned like a dream too. Even though the OMG is an Afghani it seems to add a nice electric headspace in its own right.


----------



## jp68 (Jul 29, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> @mawasmada have you by chance joined Doc D’s monthly email list? I find he releases far more interesting stuff in his monthly emails then I find at the seedbanks. It’s currently in testing now and I hope it makes the cut but he has Bodhis Ethiopian Banana cut x A5Haze/Thaibx. Im thinking that will be a nice heady sativa.
> 
> I have also grown out one female of Eternal Sunshine. It was an OMG dom pheno 10 weeker. Reeked of lemon head candy and sprite soda when growing. Cured up to an intense lemon pine burnt rubber scent. Nice and heady high with just a touch of body to keep your feet on the ground. Wish I would have kept the cut...cloned like a dream too. Even though the OMG is an Afghani it seems to add a nice electric headspace in its own right.


My nikah keeper is all sativa . The omg throws out sativa leaners cuz TK is not sativa whatsoever


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 29, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> Hello everyone! Long time lurker first time poster. Love the vibe here in the Bodhi thread.


Welcome!


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Jul 29, 2020)

jp68 said:


> My nikah keeper is all sativa . The omg throws out sativa leaners cuz TK is not sativa whatsoever


Yeah I heard Nikah can throw out some sativa mind melters!! Very cool!


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 29, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> @mawasmada have you by chance joined Doc D’s monthly email list? I find he releases far more interesting stuff in his monthly emails then I find at the seedbanks. It’s currently in testing now and I hope it makes the cut but he has Bodhis Ethiopian Banana cut x A5Haze/Thaibx. Im thinking that will be a nice heady sativa.
> 
> I have also grown out one female of Eternal Sunshine. It was an OMG dom pheno 10 weeker. Reeked of lemon head candy and sprite soda when growing. Cured up to an intense lemon pine burnt rubber scent. Nice and heady high with just a touch of body to keep your feet on the ground. Wish I would have kept the cut...cloned like a dream too. Even though the OMG is an Afghani it seems to add a nice electric headspace in its own right.


I've not joined yet. I'm looking into everyone at headie now. Thanks for the intel.


----------



## YardG (Jul 29, 2020)

This may be totally off-base and I apologize in advance if it is, but in general I thought the Nierika releases were seedlines Bodhi felt were worth 1) preserving for the future, and 2) might hold some interesting plants that could be worked, but that he didn't have the time or space to really do either, and thus he was reproducing the line and releasing them to the wider community to preserve and work from?


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Jul 29, 2020)

YardG said:


> This may be totally off-base and I apologize in advance if it is, but in general I thought the Nierika releases were seedlines Bodhi felt were worth 1) preserving for the future, and 2) might hold some interesting plants that could be worked, but that he didn't have the time or space to really do either, and thus he was reproducing the line and releasing them to the wider community to preserve and work from?


I believe you are correct. The Nierika stuff is rarer place of origin landracey stuff that Bodhi highly encourages people to f2 and pass out to others to preserve them for the future. I also believe they may need some work to stabilize and tame down some of the wilder traits they my carry. I may be wrong but I think this was his view in his potcast interviews.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 29, 2020)

*Acapulco Gold or Lemon Wookie v2 as a freebie? *


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 29, 2020)

@YardG 
@The_Mountain_Mystic 
I'm remembering this from what I heard, but I can still dream. I can, and will attempt these preservations and make my own crosses with them. However, Bodhi would do a better job.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 29, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> *Acapulco Gold or Lemon Wookie v2 as a freebie? *


Acapulco Gold, without question. I'm biased haha


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Jul 29, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> *Acapulco Gold or Lemon Wookie v2 as a freebie? *


Yeah I would go Acapulco Gold also!! Love those sativas! But from what I’ve heard expect a 16-24 week flower time.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 29, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> Yeah I would go Acapulco Gold also!! Love those sativas! But from what I’ve heard expect a 16-24 week flower time.


Perfect!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 29, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I wonder if Bodhi will ever release lines pollenated by things like his Nierika Acapulco Gold, or Zipolite Oaxacan, etc.
> I get that hard hitting, face melting HP/Chem/OG types are the craze...for most.
> I want to see something in the line-up that has a true sativa stud working majick.
> I'm glad to have the good fortune to have some of the Acapulco Gold and intend on finding a male in those 2 packs. Quick flowering be damned! I want a radical, tasty-terpy, sativa monster!


With many of the Nierika lines, Bodhi is focused only on seed expansion and providing those unique/rare genetics to others who can then enjoy them and/or breed with them. I suspect many of the freebie Nierika lines (Acapulco Gold, Herbaria Bushmans F2, etc) might have gentleman's agreements attached to the original seed gifts when given to Bodhi to only expand/preserve the line and not directly profit from them. I'd guess many of them also have very wild traits that could need many generations of work to tame such that they're suitable for indoor growing.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 29, 2020)

YardG said:


> This may be totally off-base and I apologize in advance if it is, but in general I thought the Nierika releases were seedlines Bodhi felt were worth 1) preserving for the future, and 2) might hold some interesting plants that could be worked, but that he didn't have the time or space to really do either, and thus he was reproducing the line and releasing them to the wider community to preserve and work from?





The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> I believe you are correct. The Nierika stuff is rarer place of origin landracey stuff that Bodhi highly encourages people to f2 and pass out to others to preserve them for the future. I also believe they may need some work to stabilize and tame down some of the wilder traits they my carry. I may be wrong but I think this was his view in his potcast interviews.


And this is why I should continue reading before responding to a post.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 29, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> And this is why I should continue reading before responding to a post.


I do it too haha


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 29, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> @mawasmada have you by chance joined Doc D’s monthly email list? I find he releases far more interesting stuff in his monthly emails then I find at the seedbanks. It’s currently in testing now and I hope it makes the cut but he has Bodhis Ethiopian Banana cut x A5Haze/Thaibx. Im thinking that will be a nice heady sativa.


Doc D's monthly list always has the stuff of fantasy listed. I have a pre-release Strawberry Milk (bodhi's cut) x (Afkansastan x X18 Pakistani) that's about 5 1/2 weeks into flower. I'll mention it here because those are both Bodhi creations that were bred together by Doc D. It is throwing down some serious frost with a tropical berry cream funk right now...like the kind that makes you want to lick your fingers when you brush up against a sticky leaf when adding some support.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 29, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> *Acapulco Gold or Lemon Wookie v2 as a freebie? *


Lemon Wookie v2, got 4 at 35 days packing frost an$ smell strong OG lemon and lavender. Done more than a couple Wookie 15 male offspring.


----------



## z.bud (Jul 29, 2020)

Been a while but I wanted to post my single Black Domina x 88G13 tester. Only 3 seeds came up (not sure what went wrong) out of the 3 I only had 1 female, so I figured I would make the best of it hahaha.


----------



## AlbertGSP (Jul 29, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> *Acapulco Gold or Lemon Wookie v2 as a freebie? *


The lemon wookie due to the Lemon G cut used


----------



## YardG (Jul 29, 2020)

Of the PNWHP x SSDD testers I started two stopped growing after the first two weeks or so. One of those promptly keeled over and died, the other soldiered on, but for the longest time didn't develop beyond the first set of leaves post-cotyledon. That set of single bladed leaf did get bigger and bigger though. Eventually the plant did start... _more_... normal growth. Really it's turned into four main branches. For a little while it was spitting out three side branches at each node. Last week I noticed one of the branches had become wing-shaped. It's all bumpy and wavy and comes up to a double top. Fun weirdness.

Photo show 1) Wing shape, 2) Wider shot with wing-shape and normal shaped main stems, 3) A close-up, 4) The double top.


----------



## Polyuro (Jul 29, 2020)

YardG said:


> Of the PNWHP x SSDD testers I started two stopped growing after the first two weeks or so. One of those promptly keeled over and died, the other soldiered on, but for the longest time didn't develop beyond the first set of leaves post-cotyledon. That set of single bladed leaf did get bigger and bigger though. Eventually the plant did start... _more_... normal growth. Really it's turned into four main branches. For a little while it was spitting out three side branches at each node. Last week I noticed one of the branches had become wing-shaped. It's all bumpy and wavy and comes up to a double top. Fun weirdness.
> 
> Photo show 1) Wing shape, 2) Wider shot with wing-shape and normal shaped main stems, 3) A close-up, 4) The double top.
> 
> View attachment 4638746View attachment 4638748View attachment 4638754View attachment 4638756


You got a mutant like me! It will form a "sunflower" head eventually. Not worth smoking the top and u might want to cut it off. it likes to develop bud rot cuz it gets huge and can't get airflow...


----------



## mindriot (Jul 29, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> For the Bodhi lovers who choose the money order route opposed to cash:
> 
> How do you acquire the blank money order, if usps makes you fill it out with them as soon as you give them your cash?


 They don't make you fill anything out, you can do what you want with it once you pay them


----------



## YardG (Jul 29, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> You got a mutant like me! It will form a "sunflower" head eventually. Not worth smoking the top and u might want to cut it off. it likes to develop bud rot cuz it gets huge and can't get airflow...


Huh, I'll be sure to keep that in mind. Truth be told I was mostly keeping this plant around for kicks, no runt left behind and all.


----------



## PappyVanWinkle (Jul 29, 2020)

I don't have the attention span to read 2676 pages of Bodhi posts. Can someone articulate what type of breeder/distributer Bodhi seeds is? Lots of great reviews and super dank pictures! Is Bodhi a pollen chucker that is constantly spitting out new hybrids of dankness? I seed the seeds for sale online at various banks but never much detail about what the strain actually is besides lots of crazy marketing names. Does Bodhi have any 100% or mostly indica strains.


----------



## jp68 (Jul 29, 2020)

PappyVanWinkle said:


> I don't have the attention span to read 2676 pages of Bodhi posts. Can someone articulate what type of breeder/distributer Bodhi seeds is? Lots of great reviews and super dank pictures! Is Bodhi a pollen chucker that is constantly spitting out new hybrids of dankness? I seed the seeds for sale online at various banks but never much detail about what the strain actually is besides lots of crazy marketing names. Does Bodhi have any 100% or mostly indica strains.


Bodhi good.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 29, 2020)

PappyVanWinkle said:


> I don't have the attention span to read 2676 pages of Bodhi posts. Can someone articulate what type of breeder/distributer Bodhi seeds is? Lots of great reviews and super dank pictures! Is Bodhi a pollen chucker that is constantly spitting out new hybrids of dankness? I seed the seeds for sale online at various banks but never much detail about what the strain actually is besides lots of crazy marketing names. Does Bodhi have any 100% or mostly indica strains.


Check the DLA(Deep Line Alchemy) lines first IMO.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 29, 2020)

PappyVanWinkle said:


> Can someone articulate what type of breeder/distributer Bodhi seeds is? Lots of great reviews and super dank pictures! Is Bodhi a pollen chucker that is constantly spitting out new hybrids of dankness? ... Does Bodhi have any 100% or mostly indica strains.


"Pollen chucker" has a connotation of half-assery and Bodhi does things right, but basically yes... "constantly spitting out new hybrids of dankness" with F1 hybrids of fantastic breeding plants. He works some things to further generations, but they're mostly F1s with a range of phenos. His males are proven magic makers. The 88G13Hashplant male is the one you want for full indica. As mawasmada mentioned, the entire DLA series is full bore hash strains. He's crossed lots of other indicas with that male too. You've come to the right place for indica.

You're gonna find pretty limited details and results on most anything that's still available for sale. Just gotta pick two parents that sound like your cup of tea and take the adventure.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 29, 2020)

PappyVanWinkle said:


> I don't have the attention span to read 2676 pages of Bodhi posts. Can someone articulate what type of breeder/distributer Bodhi seeds is? Lots of great reviews and super dank pictures! Is Bodhi a pollen chucker that is constantly spitting out new hybrids of dankness? I seed the seeds for sale online at various banks but never much detail about what the strain actually is besides lots of crazy marketing names. Does Bodhi have any 100% or mostly indica strains.


Bodhi make very good bean


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 29, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> *Acapulco Gold or Lemon Wookie v2 as a freebie? *


Lemon wookie would be the much straighter path to great smoke. But the AG is a rare opportunity to get some pure landrace seeds of a legendarily wonderful sativa... with Bodhi's stamp of worthiness. Downside: higher potential for flakiness, hermies, stupid long flowering times, and bunk phenos. Personally, I've stashed away a pack of both... it's pretty incredible to get genes like this given away *as freebies.*


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 29, 2020)

I wanted to say Lemon Wookie v2, but my inner self wouldn't allow it.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 30, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> *Acapulco Gold or Lemon Wookie v2 as a freebie? *


What did you decide?


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 30, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Lemon wookie would be the much straighter path to great smoke. But the AG is a rare opportunity to get some pure landrace seeds of a legendarily wonderful sativa... with Bodhi's stamp of worthiness. Downside: higher potential for flakiness, hermies, stupid long flowering times, and bunk phenos. Personally, I've stashed away a pack of both... it's pretty incredible to get genes like this given away *as freebies.*


Those AGs have the skinniest leaves I've ever seen. I remember some outdoor pics floating around a year or two ago. For indoor on an AG type plant, do people switch to 10/14 for flowering? how can I keep the stretch down? I have some AG in the vault. @mawasmada. You may be able to help on these questions..thanks in advance.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 30, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Those AGs have the skinniest leaves I've ever seen. I remember some outdoor pics floating around a year or two ago. For indoor on an AG type plant, do people switch to 10/14 for flowering? how can I keep the stretch down? I have some AG in the vault. @mawasmada. You may be able to help on these questions..thanks in advance.


LST, twist the stems every other day or so in stretch. Breaks down tissues slightly to slow down vertical progression. Makes the stems really strong too!


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 30, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Those AGs have the skinniest leaves I've ever seen. I remember some outdoor pics floating around a year or two ago. For indoor on an AG type plant, do people switch to 10/14 for flowering? how can I keep the stretch down? I have some AG in the vault. @mawasmada. You may be able to help on these questions..thanks in advance.


I've yet to grow my AG. My dealings with stretch are primative. I fim, trim, and use all sorts of bondage, bending, etc. My Goldstar Lotus was about 6' diameter, but just under 3' tall.

Edit: I used 11/13 on Goldstar Lotus, but would go 10/14 for AG or other pure equatorial types.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 30, 2020)

They like it when your a little rough with them lol


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 30, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> You're gonna find pretty limited details and results on most anything that's still available for sale. Just gotta pick two parents that sound like your cup of tea and take the adventure.


This. Unless you somehow manage to find and follow every Bodhi tester around the globe. Even then, the final name of any given cross is rarely published until just before the drop.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 30, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> They like it when your a little rough with them lol


Some lines, aren't as forgiving, with very robust stems early. 1 of my Long Bottom Fighter plants has stems so tough, they just don't bend; they break. Not Bodhi related, but still worth mention.
If I encounter something that breaks, I just neatly trim the broken spot and use the borken off piece as a clone. I don't repair and leave broken pieces attached unless flowering is well underway. I feel that portion grows better as a clone.

Edit: for easy tiedown, I use wooden dowlrod, and long fuzzy pipe cleaners. Easlier than undoing string knots, and easier on the plants.


----------



## TackYouCack! (Jul 30, 2020)

My last run before the summer heat sets in, I always run my plants 10/14. I had a couple Siam Space Probes this past run. They went into flowering at about 8.5 inches and finished at 34" and 36" with super cropping. Also the stretch phase stopped around 30-32 days. Clones will be on 12/12 but that won't be until September.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 30, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> What did you decide?


Went lemon Wookie and super silver HP for feebies


----------



## XtraGood (Jul 30, 2020)

TackYouCack! said:


> My last run before the summer heat sets in, I always run my plants 10/14. I had a couple Siam Space Probes this past run. They went into flowering at about 8.5 inches and finished at 34" and 36" with super cropping. Also the stretch phase stopped around 30-32 days. Clones will be on 12/12 but that won't be until September.


How long where those Siam Space Probes in 10/14 flower before they were ready?


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 30, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Went lemon Wookie and super silver HP for feebies


I bet those would make wonderful babies between them.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 30, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I bet those would make babies between them.


Was looking pretty hard at that Wookie Orgasm also.


----------



## jtronic (Jul 30, 2020)

What do you guys know about Portable Space Ship (Pure Kush x Lao Muang Sing) x Kashmir??

Just scored a pack and a pack of Appalachian Super Skunk (Mass Super Skunk x Appalachia)!


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 30, 2020)

jtronic said:


> What do you guys know about Portable Space Ship (Pure Kush x Lao Muang Sing) x Kashmir??
> 
> Just scored a pack and a pack of Appalachian Super Skunk (Mass Super Skunk x Appalachia)!


so the first strain is Lush x Kashmir. Lush uses the suge pure kush. Kashmir is awesome in my Divine Intervention. small indica with lemon/lime/sprite/trainwreck type terps
• *Lao Highland*
amazing jungle mountain sativa from the borderlands of lao/china/myanmar. immense vigor, mold resistance, and size. i collected these on my 2014 yunnan china and northern laos seed safari from muang sing akha tribal group women. most turn purple and have deep berry floral incense aromas, a less common green pheno has a hazy citrus nose. very expansive, clean, and energetic effect. should make amazing f1 hybrids with compact pure indica. big stretcher. one of the biggest plants I’ve come across. outdoor harvest nov-dec.


----------



## TackYouCack! (Jul 30, 2020)

XtraGood said:


> How long where those Siam Space Probes in 10/14 flower before they were ready?


I pulled them at 9 weeks but wanted to go 10. All pistils were receded and the swell was well underway but it was becoming difficult to keep temps down. They have been in jars for 5-6 weeks now. The terps are outstanding. In a joint it reminds of italian ice from the Chicago suburbs and juicy fruit gum on the finish. When using the vaporizer its incredibly strong juicy fruit terps with some lemongrass. Smell through flower straight durban poison.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 30, 2020)

TackYouCack! said:


> I pulled them at 9 weeks but wanted to go 10. All pistils were receded and the swell was well underway but it was becoming difficult to keep temps down. They have been in jars for 5-6 weeks now. The terps are outstanding. In a joint it reminds of italian ice from the Chicago suburbs and juicy fruit gum on the finish. When using the vaporizer its incredibly strong juicy fruit terps with some lemongrass. Smell through flower straight durban poison.


Wow... under 70 days with that one. That Kashmir male seems to do a lot to speed up notoriously slow sativas. Great news! 

What kind of buzz? Is there much indica to it or is it mostly sativa.


----------



## FlowersWithPowers (Jul 30, 2020)

jtronic said:


> What do you guys know about Portable Space Ship (Pure Kush x Lao Muang Sing) x Kashmir??
> 
> Just scored a pack and a pack of Appalachian Super Skunk (Mass Super Skunk x Appalachia)!


Where did you hear about this? I'm eager to try one of the new Kashmir crosses so I'm trying to keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## jtronic (Jul 30, 2020)

FlowersWithPowers said:


> Where did you hear about this? I'm eager to try one of the new Kashmir crosses so I'm trying to keep my eyes peeled.


GLO


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 30, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> "Pollen chucker" has a connotation of half-assery and Bodhi does things right, but basically yes... "constantly spitting out new hybrids of dankness" with F1 hybrids of fantastic breeding plants. He works some things to further generations, but they're mostly F1s with a range of phenos. His males are proven magic makers. The 88G13Hashplant male is the one you want for full indica. As mawasmada mentioned, the entire DLA series is full bore hash strains. He's crossed lots of other indicas with that male too. You've come to the right place for indica.
> 
> You're gonna find pretty limited details and results on most anything that's still available for sale. Just gotta pick two parents that sound like your cup of tea and take the adventure.



This^^^. Very few shit plants from what I have grown and seen... More of an array of phenos. Having said that some stay in the same realm as well. Worth the suprises more often than not. Even worked lines have the same problem depending on the variety etc.

My peach hp is doing great at day ummm 15 I think. Have a look.
My lucky wookie was very stretchy and has been finished being tamed tonight. (Back left)

Another shot of other space. (Peach hp rear left)

AND boy did I get spanked when the women found out I acquired another SSDD and peach hp from a buddy lol. Wait until she finds out I also bought the following from inkognyto as well... Oooo ya lol
Maples
Dirty water
Taco taco
Blueberry og 
Blue frozen waves 
First aid
Lemon diesel dog

Happy growing!


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jul 30, 2020)

NoMoreBottles said:


> Are there anymore of those Dank Sinatra F2 packs floating around anywhere?


Just popped a few! @Nu-Be
Any info on them anywhere? Trying to find your grow on the parents. Bag says 2015. I’m guessing BBay?

popped
4 Dank Sinatra F2s
4 Dolce (BS’s Sweet Skunk x DJ’s Shorts Blueberry Sativa - by Chimera)
2 Sweet Skunk x Jack Herer fems by Chimera
2 Hoa Bac - Vietnamese Silver by Reeferman


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 30, 2020)

Swamp Thing said:


> Just popped a few! @Nu-Be
> Any info on them anywhere? Trying to find your grow on the parents. Bag says 2015. I’m guessing BBay?
> 
> popped
> ...


Where did you get the Hoa Bac?!


----------



## bodhipop (Jul 30, 2020)

What F2's do we need?
Definitely thinking Garfunkle, Twin Flame, Old Soul and Mother's hashplant. Any cross ideas are also appreciated! Finding some SSDD dominant phenos from Walking Dream and Silver Sunshine would be excellent.

DAZZLEBERRY - Goji Raz x Strawberry Milk
GARFUNKLE - Dumpster (NL2 X G13) x 88G13Hashplant

MOTHERS HASHPLANT - Mother’s Milk x 88G13Hashplant

PILLOW BOOK - Master Kush x Purple Unicorn F3

SILVER SUNSHINE - Super Silver Haze x Sunshine Daydream

WALKING DREAM - WIFI x Sunshine Daydream

TWIN FLAME - Goji OG “B cut” (Snow Lotus x Nepali OG) x Wookie 15

SAKURA - Bubba Katsu x Wookie 15

MOUNTAIN TEMPLE (9-10 weeks) - Temple x Appalachia

OLD SOUL (9 weeks: lemon, pine, cedar, orange, juniper, woody) - Pinesoul (Goji OG pheno) x Old Mother Ghani

BABYLON BUSTER - Dread Bread x 88g13hashplant

GORILLA GHANI - (GG4 x Old Mother Ghani)

TIME BANDIT - Wifi x 88g13hashplant

LEMON WOOKIE V2 - Lemon G x Wookie 15

LEMON LOTUS - Lemon G x Snow lotus (Grapefruit, lemon, soft strawberry accents, daytime)

HEALING HASHPLANT - Respect OG x 88g13hashplant

LEMON HASHPLANT v2 - Lemon G x 88g13hashplant

MANGO LOTUS - (Mango Biche x Snow Lotus) x Snow Lotus


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 30, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> What F2's do we need?
> Definitely thinking Garfunkle, Twin Flame, Old Soul and Mother's hashplant. Any cross ideas are also appreciated! Finding some SSDD dominant phenos from Walking Dream and Silver Sunshine would be excellent.
> 
> DAZZLEBERRY - Goji Raz x Strawberry Milk
> ...


Lemon Wookie v2 x Silver Sunshine
Mango Lotus x Lemon Lotus

Edit: Maybe crossing Lotus' is too much haha


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 30, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> What F2's do we need?


Any and all... or none. Making F2s of lost strains for preservation is awesome, but a lot of those are not rare for now. Making F2s with a top notch keeper female and a male or two that speak to you is also awesome. Go with your gut, I say.


----------



## bodhipop (Jul 30, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Any and all... or none. Making F2s of lost strains for preservation is awesome, but a lot of those are not rare for now. Making F2s with a top notch keeper female and a male or two that speak to you is also awesome. Go with your gut, I say.


I agree. Thanks homie! A Garfunkle open pollination seems practical for the old school indica lovers. I appreciate all thoughts, because I'm definitely trying to preserve and trade!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 30, 2020)

That Garfunkle is looking like a good bet for a dank indica... Ohio style.


----------



## bodhipop (Jul 30, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Lemon Wookie v2 x Silver Sunshine
> Mango Lotus x Lemon Lotus
> 
> Edit: Maybe crossing Lotus' is too much haha


No man, I love it. Thank you for your opinion. I'd love a snow lotus dom plant, a g13hashplant dom and of course wookie. I loved the Tiger's Milk so I got excited on the Sakura. Sakura just has a different Bubba as well as the added lavender skunk in the mix.


----------



## bodhipop (Jul 30, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That Garfunkle is looking like a good bet for a dank indica... Ohio style.


Consider it done!!! Pretty old school right.. It's gotta stay pure.


----------



## growslut (Jul 30, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> What F2's do we need?
> Definitely thinking Garfunkle, Twin Flame, Old Soul and Mother's hashplant. Any cross ideas are also appreciated! Finding some SSDD dominant phenos from Walking Dream and Silver Sunshine would be excellent.
> 
> DAZZLEBERRY - Goji Raz x Strawberry Milk
> ...


I've been impressed with Bodhi's Wifi cut so I'll make a vote for either Time Bandit and/or Walking Dream. Pillow Book also sounds promising . . .

What are your plans with this f2 project?


----------



## bodhipop (Jul 30, 2020)

growslut said:


> I've been impressed with Bodhi's Wifi cut so I'll make a vote for either Time Bandit and/or Walking Dream. Pillow Book also sounds promising . . .
> 
> What are your plans with this f2 project?


Thanks for your vote! The wifi cuts I've tried have always been so healing/calming to me.
I want Pillow Book in a mix for it's color (and I love Master Kush and Blackberry) & hope to improve the high. The review from higherthoughtguru led me to believe the effects weren't as amazing as the looks, but it could've been the particular phenos.

My plans? I just want to preserve and trade Bodhi stock as much as possible.. I'm also a huge fan of Duke Diamond and wish I could afford to preserve what Dominion has released, hopefully someone does! I have to stay within my medical plant count but my friend also has a medical card and may use his count for Bodhi work as well. Bottlenecking is inevitable with our limited numbers, but I for sure won't be tainting any of these lines with cookies or any other og's if I decide to work them. Any crosses made will be thoughtful if not backcrosses. I don't want to smash up more hybrids at all. Garfunkle F2's are first up though! Open pollination, maybe tame out one or two if necessary. If anyone with f2's want to trade, please let me know! These babies will be treated right.


----------



## 2cent (Jul 31, 2020)

These all polyx or is thete any f5 to 9s or bx sttains?


----------



## bodhipop (Jul 31, 2020)

2cent said:


> These all polyx or is thete any f5 to 9s or bx sttains?


Looks like all polyx "f1" mashups but I guess Mango Lotus would be a bx technically right?


----------



## Green pantsuit (Jul 31, 2020)

Lemon Thai x OMG and Axis x SSDD testers hit 6 weeks in bloom today. The LT x OMG has super lemony tall stacks, while the axis x ssdd is looking very similar in flower structure to the katsu bubba x ssdd tester from last round


----------



## klyphman (Jul 31, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Garfunkle F2's are first up though!


Nice, I'm going to attempt some F2s of Garfunkle as well. Outdoor branch pollination of my massive female and a strong male clone specimen.


Side note--This'll be my first time 'chucking'. I've got 3 males from different breeders in small pots outside. I'll bring them in once they're ready to open and let the pollen spill on some tinfoil or something. Going to play around with gear from OregonGreenSeed (early flowering/fast finishing, in theory), Vashon (EKI Bird), AKBB, and, of course, Bodhi's Garfunkle.

Even with the prospect of having lots of my own crosses to play with next season, I'm still getting the itch to purchase more seeds--Sakura for an outdoor grow anyone?!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 31, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> If anyone with f2's want to trade, please let me know! These babies will be treated right.


Not to be a party-pooper but a heads up that rollitup doesn't allow gifting, trading or selling seeds here. 
Not 100% on details but i remember If the moderators see your post they will warn you and if a second time, you will be banned for 1 month. A third time, you will be perma-banned from the site. Most of us long-timers remember "reallybigjesusfreak" who flouted these rules and now he is gone.
Thanks and be safe.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 31, 2020)

It's funny you mention RBJF. I was just this second searching back about Garfunkle and he tested that one and gave it a big thumbs up. I guess word is Dumpster may be a Northern Lights x g13hp cut from way back. RBJF pointed out that that makes Garfunkle 3/4ths g13hp . Straight up old-school indica it seems. RBJF called his testers Trashplant... kinda liked that name.

And yeah, talking about distributing seeds is a no-no. It's too bad RBJF couldn't have just sucked it up and let RIU do what they needed to do. He contributed a lot beyond just giving out free seeds... miss his posts.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 31, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Northern Lights x g13hp cut from way back.... Straight up old-school indica it seems. RBJF called his testers Trashplant... kinda liked that name.


Yes RBJF was a fantastic contributor for a long time with many of his bodhi grows to show us, and his reviews were very helpful. He actually completed his grows and did smoke reports of the final dried buds. All with a friendly personality. He will be missed!
But knowing the rules against it, it was his choice to give away seeds via this forum. He likely has his own company now and probably can be found elsewhere online.

I loved that name Trashplant! And Northern Lights is a wonderful soothing strain, it made my brain release endorphins. So every time i partook of it i felt that content, comforting feeling you get after crying.
A medical site says: "When we cry, the production of serotonin is blocked and instead endorphins are released giving a sense of contentment and help with depression."


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Jul 31, 2020)

Another foggy morning on the Central Coast of California, doesn't always make for the best pictures but will have to take some evening pics once flowering is well under way.

Gold Star x Snow Lotus 


Herer Hashplant #1

Herer Hashplant #2

Sundance

Patio shot


----------



## lukio (Jul 31, 2020)

@ElGalloBlanco great garden!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 31, 2020)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Another foggy morning on the Central Coast of California...
> Patio shot
> View attachment 4640290


Smoking them aside, those are beautiful decorative plants alone and they're all so distinctive looking. Your patio looks soothing... I like.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 31, 2020)

That's cool to see someone running Sundance. That always sounded like a tasty one. Have you run that one yet or is this your first try, @ElGalloBlanco?


----------



## q3corn (Jul 31, 2020)

I feel like this is the first time I'm seeing Dumpster being referenced as an NLxG13 cross of some sort? Where does that info come from?

Anyway, got my hands on some Hashplant D seeds! It'll be my first time growing anything from Bodhi. I've respected him as a breeder for a very long time and feel very happy about how liberal he was with his 88G13HP male crosses. I know a few people are tired of it, but I really do like how many crosses were made of that so everyone has a chance to see what it's capable of.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 31, 2020)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Another foggy morning on the Central Coast of California, doesn't always make for the best pictures but will have to take some evening pics once flowering is well under way.
> 
> Gold Star x Snow Lotus
> View attachment 4640285
> ...


Fuck, those are some trees! You got a proper forest in your yard. Hang some holiday lights on them and the neighbors would never know they weren't Christmas trees. Not just a "green thumb", you've got green hands and arms!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 31, 2020)

q3corn said:


> I feel like this is the first time I'm seeing Dumpster being referenced as an NLxG13 cross of some sort? Where does that info come from?


I've only heard it through the grapevine... not sure. If it was truly a mystery plant found abandoned in a dumpster as the folklore says, you wouldn't get that info, but I figure the people who held that cut for years might have known exactly what it was... dumpster story aside. I'm guessing it just stank and somebody called it dumpster. Good to see that one finally come out of the closet and make some babies whatever it is.


----------



## TtZoo (Jul 31, 2020)

Hey all,
I wonder if you can help.

Here is the More Cowbell at the end of week 10. I possibly flushed early (week 8 and temps have been ridiculous in the loft (up to 36C on occasion) but I do have a question..

All the trichomes are milky across the whole plant, there are currently a few ambers on the larger sugar leaves but they will be trimmed anyway. 

I cannot do 'racy' weed at all, so one school of thought is I keep waiting until I get 10-20% ambers on the buds. However another school of thought is that I harvest now at peak THC with everything milky (ala Ed Rosenthal).

My first grow was some NL that I had to harvest bang on 8 weeks due to a calmag problem (this is my second grow). All the trichomes were milky with no ambers and that was sedative stuff (suggesting Mr. Rosenthal is correct).

So do the genetics dictate the sedative nature of the weed or just the presence of ambers which would mean if I harvest, dry and cure now (just all milky) will it be 'racy'?

So I'm not sure what to do! Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Jul 31, 2020)

@ElGalloBlanco I would love to chill at the table surrounded by those beautiful plants!! Awesome job!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 31, 2020)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Another foggy morning on the Central Coast of California, doesn't always make for the best pictures but will have to take some evening pics once flowering is well under way.
> 
> Gold Star x Snow Lotus
> View attachment 4640285
> ...


What a great patio to sit and burn a doobie. 
Was the plant you were sharing last year also Gold Star x Snow Lotus ? That plant is still my all time favorite looking plant I have ever seen in this thread and that is saying something as I have read the entire thread and man o man there are some killer plants in here. 



TtZoo said:


> Hey all,
> I wonder if you can help.
> 
> Here is the More Cowbell at the end of week 10. I possibly flushed early (week 8 and temps have been ridiculous in the loft (up to 36C on occasion) but I do have a question..
> ...


What you are asking is open to interpretation but IMHO genetics is the #1 determining factor on the effect . Trichs can have an effect beyond that but you will usually not be able to make a sativa have an indica effect nor make an indica have a sativa effect by different colored trichs. Now there are always exceptions to the rules , but that is my opinion on the subject. 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jul 31, 2020)

Probably would have used different words and said the same thing as @GreenHighlander


----------



## TtZoo (Jul 31, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> What a great patio to sit and burn a doobie.
> Was the plant you were sharing last year also Gold Star x Snow Lotus ? That plant is still my all time favorite looking plant I have ever seen in this thread and that is saying something as I have read the entire thread and man o man there are some killer plants in here.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man, I've quickly come to realise that you are right, it is very subjective, which is tricky when you have little experience. I think the plan will be leave it for a few more days and just go for it. I've got a clone of this pheno so it will benefit from the experience I'm getting now, good or bad.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jul 31, 2020)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Another foggy morning on the Central Coast of California, doesn't always make for the best pictures but will have to take some evening pics once flowering is well under way.
> 
> Gold Star x Snow Lotus
> View attachment 4640285
> ...


Looking good! How is that that Sundance is so far along into flower already ? Is that typical for your area? Still no sign of flowering here in northeast. Good luck man


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Jul 31, 2020)

lukio said:


> @ElGalloBlanco great garden!


Thanks so much!


Nutbag Poster said:


> That's cool to see someone running Sundance. That always sounded like a tasty one. Have you run that one yet or is this your first try, @ElGalloBlanco?


It's my first time growing it, I started it one month before the other plants and didn't do it justice by topping it and putting it in a 15 gallon bag. Had I known I would have gotten two Herer HP females and zero Dread Bread females I would have thrown it in a 25 gallon bag and let it go au' natural like the others. The Lemon Thai mother is supposedly an Indica phenotype but this one is leaning Sativa, it smells of sweet lemon and mint so far.


The Bud Whisperer said:


> Fuck, those are some trees! You got a proper forest in your yard. Hang some holiday lights on them and the neighbors would never know they weren't Christmas trees. Not just a "green thumb", you've got green hands and arms!


Thanks! I love growing cannabis but I also have a crazy garden in my front and back yard as well with vegetables, perennials, annuals, fruit trees etc.!


The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> @ElGalloBlanco I would love to chill at the table surrounded by those beautiful plants!! Awesome job!


Right! We just need to make some room around the plants!


GreenHighlander said:


> What a great patio to sit and burn a doobie.
> Was the plant you were sharing last year also Gold Star x Snow Lotus ? That plant is still my all time favorite looking plant I have ever seen in this thread and that is saying something as I have read the entire thread and man o man there are some killer plants in here.
> Cheers


Wow, thanks a ton! That is an amazing compliment as well. Gold Star x Snow Lotus is the same strain I grew and shared last year, have popped six seeds out of the pack and that one and this one are the two females that I have gotten along with four males. Thankfully I still have six more seeds! Also plan to F2 as well.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 31, 2020)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> It's my first time growing it, I started it one month before the other plants and didn't do it justice by topping it and putting it in a 15 gallon bag. Had I known I would have gotten two Herer HP females and zero Dread Bread females I would have thrown it in a 25 gallon bag and let it go au' natural like the others. The Lemon Thai mother is supposedly an Indica phenotype but this one is leaning Sativa, it smells of sweet lemon and mint so far.
> 
> ...


I had scored 2 packs of Goldstar Lotus, and I've still got 20 beans left. I'm f2'ing mine as well for sure. Great buzz on that one. Good looking plants you've got. Well done.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 31, 2020)

Okay, a brief update on the A1 x Kashmir testers: I have 7 plants right now, but only one has shown gender, being a confirmed female. There is still almost no smell at all, but there is a faint something building that is sort of like rancid almonds or cashews, mixed with body odor and mud, with a hint of hot asphalt and dead deer... _maybe_ a little horse poop in there too... but it really is subtle. I think it's still way too early to say anything definite though, because I pinched a few leaves to open bud sites, and there is a distinct Morrocan mint tea thing coming off of the mashed vegetation...
6/7 plants have these long claw like tips on the fan leaf blades.

the other is very compact in growth and is a little, I don't know, spikey-er...

Happy Friday!


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm so excited for the August Bodhi drop and restock! I don't have money to spend this time, but I'm sure I am going to spend anyway. Y'all know how it goes hahaha

Also, I have a question for the more experienced with Bodhi: How often do the freebies like Gold Star x Snow Lotus make it to regular production?
I've seen all sorts of stuff in GLG freebies list, that are regular production stuff, as well as stuff I *only* see on freebies list. Anyway of knowing would be helpful.


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Jul 31, 2020)

Green pantsuit said:


> Lemon Thai x OMG and Axis x SSDD testers hit 6 weeks in bloom today. The LT x OMG has super lemony tall stacks, while the axis x ssdd is looking very similar in flower structure to the katsu bubba x ssdd tester from last round
> View attachment 4640048View attachment 4640049View attachment 4640050


Very good looking plants!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 31, 2020)

4 Lemon Wookie v2 37 days definitely are citrus and lavender and extremely fresh smellin, very sticky and burn the eyes type terps. More fingertype buds than round. Maybe melon of some kind smell also. Lots of trichs just looking fine.

Flowering same time is one Space Monkey f2, slightly thicker buds and this smells like a mess of over ripe berries and fruit , and a Skunky/pooop repulsiveness. Wicked.


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Jul 31, 2020)

SFnone said:


> Okay, a brief update on the A1 x Kashmir testers: I have 7 plants right now, but only one has shown gender, being a confirmed female. There is still almost no smell at all, but there is a faint something building that is sort of like rancid almonds or cashews, mixed with body odor and mud, with a hint of hot asphalt and dead deer... _maybe_ a little horse poop in there too... but it really is subtle. I think it's still way too early to say anything definite though, because I pinched a few leaves to open bud sites, and there is a distinct Morrocan mint tea thing coming off of the mashed vegetation...
> 6/7 plants have these long claw like tips on the fan leaf blades.
> View attachment 4640485
> the other is very compact in growth and is a little, I don't know, spikey-er...
> ...


A1 x Kashmir!!! Looks like that top pic has the saw blade Artifact 1 leaves. I’m excited to see what these do!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 31, 2020)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> It's my first time growing it, I started it one month before the other plants and didn't do it justice by topping it and putting it in a 15 gallon bag. Had I known I would have gotten two Herer HP females and zero Dread Bread females I would have thrown it in a 25 gallon bag and let it go au' natural like the others. The Lemon Thai mother is supposedly an Indica phenotype but this one is leaning Sativa, it smells of sweet lemon and mint so far.
> 
> ...


Well without going back to look my memory tells me this years one has the same classic Christmas tree type structure to it but leaning slightly more to a more _menorah_ type shape whereas last years was all Christmas tree shape ? No idea why that is the only analogy or description that comes to mind  


SFnone said:


> Okay, a brief update on the A1 x Kashmir testers: I have 7 plants right now, but only one has shown gender, being a confirmed female. There is still almost no smell at all, but there is a faint something building that is sort of like rancid almonds or cashews, mixed with body odor and mud, with a hint of hot asphalt and dead deer... _maybe_ a little horse poop in there too... but it really is subtle. I think it's still way too early to say anything definite though, because I pinched a few leaves to open bud sites, and there is a distinct Morrocan mint tea thing coming off of the mashed vegetation...
> 6/7 plants have these long claw like tips on the fan leaf blades.
> View attachment 4640485
> the other is very compact in growth and is a little, I don't know, spikey-er...
> ...


Those tips are pretty cool. Unlike frosted tips that use to somehow be considered cool haha

Cheers


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 31, 2020)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Another foggy morning on the Central Coast of California, doesn't always make for the best pictures but will have to take some evening pics once flowering is well under way.
> 
> Gold Star x Snow Lotus
> View attachment 4640285
> ...



This is fucking sweet^^^ love the vibe in that backyard!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 31, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm so excited for the August Bodhi drop and restock! I don't have money to spend this time, but I'm sure I am going to spend anyway. Y'all know how it goes hahaha
> 
> Also, I have a question for the more experienced with Bodhi: How often do the freebies like Gold Star x Snow Lotus make it to regular production?
> I've seen all sorts of stuff in GLG freebies list, that are regular production stuff, as well as stuff I *only* see on freebies list. Anyway of knowing would be helpful.


I feel you. I just ordered yesterday afternoon and get the newsletter of the Aug. drop/restock that night. Ugh! That’s the way the cookie crumbles.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 31, 2020)

TtZoo said:


> So do the genetics dictate the sedative nature of the weed or just the presence of ambers which would mean if I harvest, dry and cure now (just all milky) will it be 'racy'?


@GreenHighlander and @hillbill are correct i think, that it's genetics that play the biggest role.
More Cowbell is mostly Indica so chopping this week at all milky would be a perfect non-racy effect. Even chopping a week early at all clear trichs it is unlikely to be racy. Chopping a week from now will bring out its more relaxing Indica qualities. You can fine tune each strain. All clear = more of a "head effect", all milky = perfect middle ground, all amber = more "body effect".


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 31, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> I feel you. I just ordered yesterday afternoon and get the newsletter of the Aug. drop/restock that night. Ugh! That’s the way the cookie crumbles.


Sheesh, I'm already saving up $ by eating ramen, and bread with just mayo instead of a proper sandwich with meat, haha. Bodhi give a guy a break!


----------



## crisnpropa (Jul 31, 2020)

I must have missed the memo: where is the Bodhi August restock happening? GLG?

These girls are getting a bit out of control, so I bent them over yesterday. Two Lemon Hashplant v2, One Silver Sunshine, and another plant from another breeder/distributor.


----------



## YardG (Jul 31, 2020)

I think they're talking about the drop at JBC


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 31, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> I must have missed the memo: where is the Bodhi August restock happening? GLG?
> 
> These girls are getting a bit out of control, so I bent them over yesterday. Two Lemon Hashplant v2, One Silver Sunshine, and another plant from another breeder/distributor.


Yes, GLG. I got my GLG email alert.


----------



## YardG (Jul 31, 2020)

Wait, GLG is getting another restock? Ugh, stop threatening my wallet.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 31, 2020)

YardG said:


> Wait, GLG is getting another restock? Ugh, stop threatening my wallet.


A drop of new gear too.


----------



## YardG (Jul 31, 2020)

Nooooooooo!

Found the email, light on details, gonna hope it's mostly the 4 upcoming releases JBC announced and put my hands over my ears and eyes.


----------



## joecanna17 (Jul 31, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I have a question for the more experienced with Bodhi: How often do the freebies like Gold Star x Snow Lotus make it to regular production?
> I've seen all sorts of stuff in GLG freebies list, that are regular production stuff, as well as stuff I *only* see on freebies list. Anyway of knowing would be helpful.


From what I've seen, (but I don't have nearly the Bodhi experience as most here) it seems like it goes Testers>Production stuff if it's stable enough>freebies if it's not popular enough... But it also seems like the slept on freebies get some good reviews from those who've gotten them too, so grains of salt, and all that... Over all, it seems most who try Bodhi find something they like with the beans they get.

Oh, and that gold star Lotus is probably old as hell, and he's probably one of the few who has any. Make friends


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 31, 2020)

joecanna17 said:


> From what I've seen, (but I don't have nearly the Bodhi experience as most here) it seems like it goes Testers>Production stuff if it's stable enough>freebies if it's not popular enough... But it also seems like the slept on freebies get some good reviews from those who've gotten them too, so grains of salt, and all that... Over all, it seems most who try Bodhi find something they like with the beans they get.


I like what I've got, and dream of more with stary eyes.


----------



## joecanna17 (Jul 31, 2020)

Yeah, I know I've seen you've got some nice stuff, so I don't blame you! I'm also one to try every new variety I come across... For scientific purposes, of course...


----------



## PappyVanWinkle (Jul 31, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> I feel you. I just ordered yesterday afternoon and get the newsletter of the Aug. drop/restock that night. Ugh! That’s the way the cookie crumbles.


What Aug. newsletter do you get for the updates? Is from Seedsman?


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 31, 2020)

PappyVanWinkle said:


> What Aug. newsletter do you get for the updates? Is from Seedsman?


GLG’s newsletter


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 31, 2020)

PappyVanWinkle said:


> What Aug. newsletter do you get for the updates? Is from Seedsman?


GLG (Great Lakes Genetics)..they advertise here.


----------



## PappyVanWinkle (Jul 31, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> GLG’s newsletter


Excellent! Thanks! Been on the site. Will sign up for newsletter.


----------



## joecanna17 (Jul 31, 2020)

For a little Bodhi-liciousness, here's a few I've got going….

The one on the top center right, is a Sky Lotus. (Same size plant to it's left is a Skunky VA by Schwaggy P) First time flowering/outside... In a first time outdoor hydro.... Pray for them! Lol 
The bottom left plant in dirt, besides the veggies, is a Dread Bread.... Right side dirt is a neglected Bad Dawg Star Dragon


Inside, we have a Dread Bread, front left, farthest along, at possibly 12 weeks, lost track, then left side front, there's a small Heavenly Hashplant in it's first week. Next to it is a Sky Lotus in it's 5th week or so. Older sis to the one outside. Right side front, is a Pillow Book. So 4 Bodhis to try out in the next month or so. Anyone with experience in these?


----------



## seedy character (Jul 31, 2020)

Howdy fine peoples,

Was wondering if anyone here picked up a mystery hoodie pack from Mrs B a few months back, grew them out, and discovered which line they were gifted. Would really like to know what's in the supernatural selections packs. thanks.


----------



## lukio (Jul 31, 2020)

lol great name @seedy character


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 31, 2020)

PappyVanWinkle said:


> Excellent! Thanks! Been on the site. Will sign up for newsletter.


JBC and other seed banks have newsletters also


----------



## seedy character (Jul 31, 2020)

lukio said:


> lol great name @seedy character


haha thanks, am big fan of double entendre


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jul 31, 2020)

GLO just dropped the new stuff... grabbed Baba Sunshine and Unicorn Milk...


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 31, 2020)

GLO Seedbank is down to 3 packs of Strawberry Headband /Loompa’s Headband x Strawberry Milk.
And 3 Banana Spliff /Banana OG x Wookie.

Bodhi, please make a "Secret Hashplant" strain. LA Confidential x 88G13Hashplant. At the end of a long day, i want my body to turn to pudding!


----------



## YardG (Jul 31, 2020)

What is the Baba Sunshine (x SSDD obviously)?


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jul 31, 2020)

YardG said:


> What is the Baba Sunshine (x SSDD obviously)?


Bubba kush x SSDD


----------



## bodhipop (Jul 31, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> It's funny you mention RBJF. I was just this second searching back about Garfunkle and he tested that one and gave it a big thumbs up. I guess word is Dumpster may be a Northern Lights x g13hp cut from way back. RBJF pointed out that that makes Garfunkle 3/4ths g13hp . Straight up old-school indica it seems. RBJF called his testers Trashplant... kinda liked that name.
> 
> And yeah, talking about distributing seeds is a no-no. It's too bad RBJF couldn't have just sucked it up and let RIU do what they needed to do. He contributed a lot beyond just giving out free seeds... miss his posts.


My bad homies! They shall be only preserved then. I've been reading this thread and saw some f2 giveaway talk awhile back so that's why I thought it was all good! I really enjoyed what RBJF has contributed photo-wise. The Northern Lights used in the Dumpster x supposedly was the #2 which was said to be the heaviest indica of the NL crosses . Pretty sure Bodhi got the cut from Bob Hemphill, love his interviews on youtube.
Is JBC still taking CC?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 31, 2020)

Seems like this drop is just comprised of extras that didn’t quite make the cut during the last two releases. I think I’m going to wait for B to work his males a bit more before placing another order. I can basically make all of the current crosses myself with Strawberry Milk and Purple Unicorn.


----------



## joecanna17 (Jul 31, 2020)

RBJF is just having a Dino chucking party over at phenoHunter.... You can still find him doing his thing out there if you look hard enough


----------



## HamNEggs (Jul 31, 2020)

Happy Friday folks.

Axis - SSDD testers


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 1, 2020)

YardG said:


> Oddly enough MMS posted a photo of PUF5 on IG yesterday and Bodhi commented "pu is very special... you will love her"


Purple Unicorn F5  photo attached


----------



## YardG (Aug 1, 2020)

OtisCampbell said:


> Bubba kush x SSDD


That should've been obvious. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 1, 2020)

New Doc D drop, very limited and he’s using a bandaid haze x [afgooey x appalachia] male, and has lots of absolutely ridiculous crosses. He’s using Bodhi’s dragon soul, goji razz, Ethiopian banana, and more. I highly recommend any Sativa hybrid fans go check that out because these pairings look nuts.


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Aug 1, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> What F2's do we need?
> Definitely thinking Garfunkle, Twin Flame, Old Soul and Mother's hashplant. Any cross ideas are also appreciated! Finding some SSDD dominant phenos from Walking Dream and Silver Sunshine would be excellent.


There could be some killer crosses in there. Old Soul x Garfunkle = Ol' Dirty Bastard. Twin Flame X Mothers Hashplant = Momma's Sidepiece


----------



## AlbertGSP (Aug 1, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Thanks for your vote! The wifi cuts I've tried have always been so healing/calming to me.
> I want Pillow Book in a mix for it's color (and I love Master Kush and Blackberry) & hope to improve the high. The review from higherthoughtguru led me to believe the effects weren't as amazing as the looks, but it could've been the particular phenos.
> 
> My plans? I just want to preserve and trade Bodhi stock as much as possible.. I'm also a huge fan of Duke Diamond and wish I could afford to preserve what Dominion has released, hopefully someone does! I have to stay within my medical plant count but my friend also has a medical card and may use his count for Bodhi work as well. Bottlenecking is inevitable with our limited numbers, but I for sure won't be tainting any of these lines with cookies or any other og's if I decide to work them. Any crosses made will be thoughtful if not backcrosses. I don't want to smash up more hybrids at all. Garfunkle F2's are first up though! Open pollination, maybe tame out one or two if necessary. If anyone with f2's want to trade, please let me know! These babies will be treated right.


I vote for an F1 Larry Unicorn (Larry OG x PU)


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Aug 1, 2020)

J1PU


----------



## detgreenthumb (Aug 1, 2020)

seedy character said:


> Howdy fine peoples,
> 
> Was wondering if anyone here picked up a mystery hoodie pack from Mrs B a few months back, grew them out, and discovered which line they were gifted. Would really like to know what's in the supernatural selections packs. thanks.


I got this pack from the small release he made when his dog needed surgery and they were selling hoodies. Got a few Supernatural packs that I haven't gotten around to popping yet


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Aug 1, 2020)

YardG said:


> That should've been obvious. Thanks for the clarification!


I'm surprised Bubba x SSDD wasn't released long ago...seems like an obvious one. I wonder why the delay. Maybe the testers just didn't follow through on their job promptly?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 1, 2020)

Black triangle. STANKY! Very hopeful for this guy.
Soul Axis. (Please be the soul axis mundi)
Blue Sunshine. Very late bloomer. 2 weeks behind. Slow maturing male flowers. Fingers crossed for this one.
Paired with Black Raspberry, Lazy lightning, DLA 9 (Iraq Ranya), and OM 4. And anyone else around here...


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 1, 2020)

Anyone care to guess which Bubba is in Baba Kush? I assume it's the Katsu but am hoping it's the Pre-'98 as i like its sandalwood, cocoa and coffee flavor better. Thanks!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 1, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Purple Unicorn F5  photo attached


Niiice! So purple and it's still very early in flower.


----------



## joecanna17 (Aug 1, 2020)

Decided to take the Dread Bread out of the tent. She's been in 10 or 12 weeks, and I don't think I took her that late last time. She probably could've gone longer, as she was still throwing calyxes and pistils, and no real amber, but it was her time.

Directly behind her is her twin, waiting to flower outside, and waiting to be fed again. Hopefully she won't try to go past 10 weeks. We'll see how she does in her little 2 gallon pot...


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 1, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'm surprised Bubba x SSDD wasn't released long ago...seems like an obvious one. I wonder why the delay. Maybe the testers just didn't follow through on their job promptly?


Most likely that's the case, some people sell them or just keep them forever. We may finally see some Bodhi's Thai stick, Mexican and Columbian tester strains from the 70's because it's taken a few testers that long to actually get around to growing them.


----------



## OIL7IO (Aug 1, 2020)

Strawberry Goji... beginning of week 6. Had an early sample of some not 100% dried that I cut cause it was hanging down low... volcano bowl was 50/50 sugar leaf and bud... awesome mind exploding behind the eyes uplifting high. Appears to be very potent... like more potent than doing a dab of the bubble rosin i have on hand potent. I can't wait for harvest...


----------



## SFnone (Aug 1, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Anyone care to guess which Bubba is in Baba Kush? I assume it's the Katsu but am hoping it's the Pre-'98 as i like its sandalwood, cocoa and coffee flavor better. Thanks!


it's probably the same used in tiger's milk, which is "original" or "pre 92"-
Mother of Tigers Milk: "original bubba kush clone, i picked this cut up a long long time ago, at first we thought it was called baba kush. a little more fragrant and stocky than the 98, less stretch and more kushy than the katsu. i think people are calling this original bubba or pre92? now."


----------



## seedy character (Aug 1, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> I got this pack from the small release he made when his dog needed surgery and they were selling hoodies. Got a few Supernatural packs that I haven't gotten around to popping yet


Thanks, I got those Haim H'plants too, but these aren't from that offering. These were a "you choose" the mystery where you had two pack choices; one was a sativa pack, the other a hybrid. Was just wondering if they were all the same strain, or completely random. If I remember correctly the hybrids were specified from the Supernatural Selections line. Which is what I'm most curious about. Don't have time/space to "check" random seeds, but if the strain fits my direction...


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 1, 2020)

SFnone said:


> ... at first we thought it was called baba kush. a little more fragrant and stocky than the 98, less stretch and more kushy than the katsu. i think people are calling this original bubba or pre92? now."


Thank You SFnone this is very helpful!


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 1, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> My bad homies! They shall be only preserved then. I've been reading this thread and saw some f2 giveaway talk awhile back so that's why I thought it was all good! I really enjoyed what RBJF has contributed photo-wise. The Northern Lights used in the Dumpster x supposedly was the #2 which was said to be the heaviest indica of the NL crosses . Pretty sure Bodhi got the cut from Bob Hemphill, love his interviews on youtube.
> Is JBC still taking CC?


I listen to Kevin Jodrey and the guys he talks to. Dude is smart.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 1, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> "Pollen chucker" has a connotation of half-assery and Bodhi does things right, but basically yes... "constantly spitting out new hybrids of dankness" with F1 hybrids of fantastic breeding plants. He works some things to further generations, but they're mostly F1s with a range of phenos. His males are proven magic makers. The 88G13Hashplant male is the one you want for full indica. As mawasmada mentioned, the entire DLA series is full bore hash strains. He's crossed lots of other indicas with that male too. You've come to the right place for indica.
> 
> You're gonna find pretty limited details and results on most anything that's still available for sale. Just gotta pick two parents that sound like your cup of tea and take the adventure.


The adventure is what I find the most gratifying part of growing these days. It’s like Christmas every time I plant a pack. Lol


----------



## z.bud (Aug 1, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> I got this pack from the small release he made when his dog needed surgery and they were selling hoodies. Got a few Supernatural packs that I haven't gotten around to popping yetView attachment 4641345


This is what B sent me for the surgery hoodie.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 1, 2020)

z.bud said:


> This is what B sent me for the surgery hoodie.


Nice score! That's the first i've seen of another Bubbashine cross in 8 or so years. Maybe you will F2 that gem.


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 1, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Nice score! That's the first i've seen of another Bubbashine cross in 8 or so years. Maybe you will F2 that gem.


Bodhi gave me those as well, they seem really promising. Waiting for the right moment to sprout them 

Edit: Here's something slightly on topic. I've been working hard on a backcrossing project using my Indigo Child clone, which is a super special phenotype of Star Pupil S1, with the best effects I've ever had from cannabis. It's an absolutely amazing flower. For the initial outcross I wanted to add vigor, with a plant which was also euphoric yet distinctly different in traits so that I can then select for specifically Indigo Child leaning plants every step of the way to make the backcross as true to the mom as possible, and take a little added vigor from the other side. So the plant I chose was a frosty male of Bodhi's Kashmir Sunshine! I have to credit these genetics for adding even more magic in here. So the first cross was Indigo Child x Kashmir Sunshine. I then took a male of that, and crossed it to Indigo Child to make IC BX1. The IC bx has a lot of frosty males, just like the original Kashmir Sunshine stock does. The purple males reek of Indigo Child (pupil terps) and have insane resin! I've got a favorite, ever since veg who was loaded in trichomes and super gooey and reeks like the IC mom so strong, the only difference is better structure and faster growing. The IC clone grows very slow, slower than a typical Star Pupil and that's why I chose the Kashmir Sunshine to add vigor in the backcrossing project. BX2 is in progress now (Indigo Child x Indigo Child Bx1 Male) and I've got an incredible keeper male, #8. My second and third choice males were a bit lower in yield and flower density, but also had purple resin, they tested at 17% thc and 26% thc which is pretty crazy, for a male! Not done yet, the keeper, *male #8, tested at 29% thc*! This extra potency has to come from lucky intuitive selection and the Kashmir Sunshine side of things... the Indigo Child clone tests at 24% the highest I've ever seen her. 

Moral of the story, Bodhi has some amazing breeding stock, but you guys already knew that. Will also be making some awesome outcrosses too with this male and keeping his clones around, for sure.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 2, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Bodhi gave me those as well, they seem really promising. Waiting for the right moment to sprout them
> 
> Edit: Here's something slightly on topic. I've been working hard on a backcrossing project using my Indigo Child clone, which is a super special phenotype of Star Pupil S1, with the best effects I've ever had from cannabis. It's an absolutely amazing flower. For the initial outcross I wanted to add vigor, with a plant which was also euphoric yet distinctly different in traits so that I can then select for specifically Indigo Child leaning plants every step of the way to make the backcross as true to the mom as possible, and take a little added vigor from the other side. So the plant I chose was a frosty male of Bodhi's Kashmir Sunshine! I have to credit these genetics for adding even more magic in here. So the first cross was Indigo Child x Kashmir Sunshine. I then took a male of that, and crossed it to Indigo Child to make IC BX1. The IC bx has a lot of frosty males, just like the original Kashmir Sunshine stock does. The purple males reek of Indigo Child (pupil terps) and have insane resin! I've got a favorite, ever since veg who was loaded in trichomes and super gooey and reeks like the IC mom so strong, the only difference is better structure and faster growing. The IC clone grows very slow, slower than a typical Star Pupil and that's why I chose the Kashmir Sunshine to add vigor in the backcrossing project. BX2 is in progress now (Indigo Child x Indigo Child Bx1 Male) and I've got an incredible keeper male, #8. My second and third choice males were a bit lower in yield and flower density, but also had purple resin, they tested at 17% thc and 26% thc which is pretty crazy, for a male! Not done yet, the keeper, *male #8, tested at 29% thc*! This extra potency has to come from lucky intuitive selection and the Kashmir Sunshine side of things... the Indigo Child clone tests at 24% the highest I've ever seen her.
> 
> Moral of the story, Bodhi has some amazing breeding stock, but you guys already knew that. Will also be making some awesome outcrosses too with this male and keeping his clones around, for sure.



Thata a nice looking cluster there I'll give you that. Resin looks incredible as well. You may have some magic going. I wish you the best of luck! I plan on some seed in my future as well (been a bit) so this exciting for me as well to watch. Keep is updated! Unlike most at RIU we like the male variety lol...

Happy growing!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 2, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Bodhi gave me those as well, they seem really promising. Waiting for the right moment to sprout them
> 
> Edit: Here's something slightly on topic. I've been working hard on a backcrossing project using my Indigo Child clone, which is a super special phenotype of Star Pupil S1, with the best effects I've ever had from cannabis. It's an absolutely amazing flower. For the initial outcross I wanted to add vigor, with a plant which was also euphoric yet distinctly different in traits so that I can then select for specifically Indigo Child leaning plants every step of the way to make the backcross as true to the mom as possible, and take a little added vigor from the other side. So the plant I chose was a frosty male of Bodhi's Kashmir Sunshine! I have to credit these genetics for adding even more magic in here. So the first cross was Indigo Child x Kashmir Sunshine. I then took a male of that, and crossed it to Indigo Child to make IC BX1. The IC bx has a lot of frosty males, just like the original Kashmir Sunshine stock does. The purple males reek of Indigo Child (pupil terps) and have insane resin! I've got a favorite, ever since veg who was loaded in trichomes and super gooey and reeks like the IC mom so strong, the only difference is better structure and faster growing. The IC clone grows very slow, slower than a typical Star Pupil and that's why I chose the Kashmir Sunshine to add vigor in the backcrossing project. BX2 is in progress now (Indigo Child x Indigo Child Bx1 Male) and I've got an incredible keeper male, #8. My second and third choice males were a bit lower in yield and flower density, but also had purple resin, they tested at 17% thc and 26% thc which is pretty crazy, for a male! Not done yet, the keeper, *male #8, tested at 29% thc*! This extra potency has to come from lucky intuitive selection and the Kashmir Sunshine side of things... the Indigo Child clone tests at 24% the highest I've ever seen her.
> 
> Moral of the story, Bodhi has some amazing breeding stock, but you guys already knew that. Will also be making some awesome outcrosses too with this male and keeping his clones around, for sure.


Where do you have tests done?


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 2, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Bodhi gave me those as well, they seem really promising. Waiting for the right moment to sprout them
> 
> Edit: Here's something slightly on topic. I've been working hard on a backcrossing project using my Indigo Child clone, which is a super special phenotype of Star Pupil S1, with the best effects I've ever had from cannabis. It's an absolutely amazing flower. For the initial outcross I wanted to add vigor, with a plant which was also euphoric yet distinctly different in traits so that I can then select for specifically Indigo Child leaning plants every step of the way to make the backcross as true to the mom as possible, and take a little added vigor from the other side. So the plant I chose was a frosty male of Bodhi's Kashmir Sunshine! I have to credit these genetics for adding even more magic in here. So the first cross was Indigo Child x Kashmir Sunshine. I then took a male of that, and crossed it to Indigo Child to make IC BX1. The IC bx has a lot of frosty males, just like the original Kashmir Sunshine stock does. The purple males reek of Indigo Child (pupil terps) and have insane resin! I've got a favorite, ever since veg who was loaded in trichomes and super gooey and reeks like the IC mom so strong, the only difference is better structure and faster growing. The IC clone grows very slow, slower than a typical Star Pupil and that's why I chose the Kashmir Sunshine to add vigor in the backcrossing project. BX2 is in progress now (Indigo Child x Indigo Child Bx1 Male) and I've got an incredible keeper male, #8. My second and third choice males were a bit lower in yield and flower density, but also had purple resin, they tested at 17% thc and 26% thc which is pretty crazy, for a male! Not done yet, the keeper, *male #8, tested at 29% thc*! This extra potency has to come from lucky intuitive selection and the Kashmir Sunshine side of things... the Indigo Child clone tests at 24% the highest I've ever seen her.
> 
> Moral of the story, Bodhi has some amazing breeding stock, but you guys already knew that. Will also be making some awesome outcrosses too with this male and keeping his clones around, for sure.


Edit: got dyslexic for a second. nice job pupelle. Got any extra pollen?


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 2, 2020)

Word! 
That male is a specimen for sure!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 2, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Bodhi gave me those as well, they seem really promising. Waiting for the right moment to sprout them
> 
> Edit: Here's something slightly on topic. I've been working hard on a backcrossing project using my Indigo Child clone, which is a super special phenotype of Star Pupil S1, with the best effects I've ever had from cannabis. It's an absolutely amazing flower. For the initial outcross I wanted to add vigor, with a plant which was also euphoric yet distinctly different in traits so that I can then select for specifically Indigo Child leaning plants every step of the way to make the backcross as true to the mom as possible, and take a little added vigor from the other side. So the plant I chose was a frosty male of Bodhi's Kashmir Sunshine! I have to credit these genetics for adding even more magic in here. So the first cross was Indigo Child x Kashmir Sunshine. I then took a male of that, and crossed it to Indigo Child to make IC BX1. The IC bx has a lot of frosty males, just like the original Kashmir Sunshine stock does. The purple males reek of Indigo Child (pupil terps) and have insane resin! I've got a favorite, ever since veg who was loaded in trichomes and super gooey and reeks like the IC mom so strong, the only difference is better structure and faster growing. The IC clone grows very slow, slower than a typical Star Pupil and that's why I chose the Kashmir Sunshine to add vigor in the backcrossing project. BX2 is in progress now (Indigo Child x Indigo Child Bx1 Male) and I've got an incredible keeper male, #8. My second and third choice males were a bit lower in yield and flower density, but also had purple resin, they tested at 17% thc and 26% thc which is pretty crazy, for a male! Not done yet, the keeper, *male #8, tested at 29% thc*! This extra potency has to come from lucky intuitive selection and the Kashmir Sunshine side of things... the Indigo Child clone tests at 24% the highest I've ever seen her.
> 
> Moral of the story, Bodhi has some amazing breeding stock, but you guys already knew that. Will also be making some awesome outcrosses too with this male and keeping his clones around, for sure.


This seems less like a Bodhi post than a thinly veiled way to get searchable hype info out for mms, IMO.


----------



## Khyber420 (Aug 2, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Bodhi gave me those as well, they seem really promising. Waiting for the right moment to sprout them
> 
> Edit: Here's something slightly on topic. I've been working hard on a backcrossing project using my Indigo Child clone, which is a super special phenotype of Star Pupil S1, with the best effects I've ever had from cannabis. It's an absolutely amazing flower. For the initial outcross I wanted to add vigor, with a plant which was also euphoric yet distinctly different in traits so that I can then select for specifically Indigo Child leaning plants every step of the way to make the backcross as true to the mom as possible, and take a little added vigor from the other side. So the plant I chose was a frosty male of Bodhi's Kashmir Sunshine! I have to credit these genetics for adding even more magic in here. So the first cross was Indigo Child x Kashmir Sunshine. I then took a male of that, and crossed it to Indigo Child to make IC BX1. The IC bx has a lot of frosty males, just like the original Kashmir Sunshine stock does. The purple males reek of Indigo Child (pupil terps) and have insane resin! I've got a favorite, ever since veg who was loaded in trichomes and super gooey and reeks like the IC mom so strong, the only difference is better structure and faster growing. The IC clone grows very slow, slower than a typical Star Pupil and that's why I chose the Kashmir Sunshine to add vigor in the backcrossing project. BX2 is in progress now (Indigo Child x Indigo Child Bx1 Male) and I've got an incredible keeper male, #8. My second and third choice males were a bit lower in yield and flower density, but also had purple resin, they tested at 17% thc and 26% thc which is pretty crazy, for a male! Not done yet, the keeper, *male #8, tested at 29% thc*! This extra potency has to come from lucky intuitive selection and the Kashmir Sunshine side of things... the Indigo Child clone tests at 24% the highest I've ever seen her.
> 
> Moral of the story, Bodhi has some amazing breeding stock, but you guys already knew that. Will also be making some awesome outcrosses too with this male and keeping his clones around, for sure.


Sell em for 60 a pack and throw in a fire freebie like Bodhi does too then we're talking....


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 2, 2020)

Anyone run Clusterfunk? i read its got a nice body high but cant have anything too skunky. Growing indoors in So. California until the Fall when outside heat diminishes. Thanks!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 2, 2020)

I ordered a Jaba Kush (Bubba x SSDD) from GLO but then cancelled. So theres one more pack now. Im gonna wait for Headies to get it. If Shoe doesnt get it then its not meant to be. i have several Bodhi strains already. (But feels like its never enough.)


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 2, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Anyone run Clusterfunk? i read its got a nice body high but cant have anything too skunky. Growing indoors in So. California until the Fall when outside heat diminishes. Thanks!


She is “too skunky” though, a truly miraculous plant for the body though. This one tested at 27% thcA and 7.8% cbd. Here she’s at 5 weeks and needs


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 2, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> She is “too skunky” though,.....


Thank You for your very thorough description! Sounds like i may have to grow a couple far away from our home. Closer to the 100 year old (really) neighbor with no sense of smell. My wife and i enjoy smoking the funk but not smelling the skunk.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 2, 2020)

The “skunkier” the Better on this hill


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 2, 2020)

hillbill said:


> The “skunkier” the Better on this hill



Same here, she doesn’t disappoint!


----------



## Green pantsuit (Aug 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'm surprised Bubba x SSDD wasn't released long ago...seems like an obvious one. I wonder why the delay. Maybe the testers just didn't follow through on their job promptly?


I tested Katsu Bubba x SSDD...it came out fairly nice, though it was fairly small in flower size. It should also be noted that I only ended up with one female out of the lot, but thats just how it goes sometimes. There were only 2 males in my pack of Pillow Book, so it all evens out eventually. That tester lady was some super interesting nag champa funkiness though.


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 2, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> This seems less like a Bodhi post than a thinly veiled way to get searchable hype info out for mms, IMO.


Delete it then, jeez. I've seen plenty of people breeding with bodhi's stuff and everyone enjoying it. I was adding that his kashmir sunshine adds awesome frost and potency, if the details are too much I'll get out of everyones hair and keep it more direct. Sorry for having fun  lol. I can get a bit on a tangent sometimes. I like growing, and breeding too. I wont bother posting my bodhi crosses if it offends or is too off topic. Other people can.


colocowboy said:


> Where do you have tests done?


I was using MCR labs, and I now use the Purpl Pro, they (mcr) arent taking walk ins during covid anyways. I compared some lab samples with the purpl pro and all tested within 1% of each other, as good or better than youll get going to different labs. It's more accurate than I expected! 


Diesel0889 said:


> Thata a nice looking cluster there I'll give you that. Resin looks incredible as well. You may have some magic going. I wish you the best of luck! I plan on some seed in my future as well (been a bit) so this exciting for me as well to watch. Keep is updated! Unlike most at RIU we like the male variety lol...
> 
> Happy growing!


Thanks man! Appreciated.

Here's a pic from some purple pakistani seeds that bodhi gave me, the crazy thing is I found this green pheno! I dont remember if I've shared this yet, but it has a really cool "floaty hippie" vibe when you smoke it. You just feel like you are such a way. Also, when you reach your hand in the jar, it feels warm... others have confirmed this. Mel Frank has noticed this too on his own. A crazy sensation. Anyone else?
View attachment P2011243.JPG


----------



## lilburley (Aug 2, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> GLO Seedbank is down to 3 packs of Strawberry Headband /Loompa’s Headband x Strawberry Milk.
> And 3 Banana Spliff /Banana OG x Wookie.
> 
> Bodhi, please make a "Secret Hashplant" strain. LA Confidential x 88G13Hashplant. At the end of a long day, i want my body to turn to pudding!


Hey friend, do you know the mailing address for GLO Seedbank?


----------



## Boosky (Aug 2, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Bodhi gave me those as well, they seem really promising. Waiting for the right moment to sprout them
> 
> Edit: Here's something slightly on topic. I've been working hard on a backcrossing project using my Indigo Child clone, which is a super special phenotype of Star Pupil S1, with the best effects I've ever had from cannabis. It's an absolutely amazing flower. For the initial outcross I wanted to add vigor, with a plant which was also euphoric yet distinctly different in traits so that I can then select for specifically Indigo Child leaning plants every step of the way to make the backcross as true to the mom as possible, and take a little added vigor from the other side. So the plant I chose was a frosty male of Bodhi's Kashmir Sunshine! I have to credit these genetics for adding even more magic in here. So the first cross was Indigo Child x Kashmir Sunshine. I then took a male of that, and crossed it to Indigo Child to make IC BX1. The IC bx has a lot of frosty males, just like the original Kashmir Sunshine stock does. The purple males reek of Indigo Child (pupil terps) and have insane resin! I've got a favorite, ever since veg who was loaded in trichomes and super gooey and reeks like the IC mom so strong, the only difference is better structure and faster growing. The IC clone grows very slow, slower than a typical Star Pupil and that's why I chose the Kashmir Sunshine to add vigor in the backcrossing project. BX2 is in progress now (Indigo Child x Indigo Child Bx1 Male) and I've got an incredible keeper male, #8. My second and third choice males were a bit lower in yield and flower density, but also had purple resin, they tested at 17% thc and 26% thc which is pretty crazy, for a male! Not done yet, the keeper, *male #8, tested at 29% thc*! This extra potency has to come from lucky intuitive selection and the Kashmir Sunshine side of things... the Indigo Child clone tests at 24% the highest I've ever seen her.
> 
> Moral of the story, Bodhi has some amazing breeding stock, but you guys already knew that. Will also be making some awesome outcrosses too with this male and keeping his clones around, for sure.


That male looks amazing!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 3, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Delete it then, jeez. I've seen plenty of people breeding with bodhi's stuff and everyone enjoying it. I was adding that his kashmir sunshine adds awesome frost and potency, if the details are too much I'll get out of everyones hair and keep it more direct. Sorry for having fun  lol. I can get a bit on a tangent sometimes. I like growing, and breeding too. I wont bother posting my bodhi crosses if it offends or is too off topic. Other people can.
> 
> I was using MCR labs, and I now use the Purpl Pro, they (mcr) arent taking walk ins during covid anyways. I compared some lab samples with the purpl pro and all tested within 1% of each other, as good or better than youll get going to different labs. It's more accurate than I expected!
> 
> ...


I have theory on this, I have noticed it on some strains. 
Recently I have been researching ethylene production in plants. It’s an important part of fruit ripening and decomposing of plant matter. Obviously my idea is postulate, but I have noticed over the years that some strains cure faster than others No surprise there, but I believe that it’s due to presence of, or lack of ethylene producing compounds in the chemotype. I suspect that higher amounts lead to the warming effect due to the enzymatic reaction.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 3, 2020)

SSDD, one of two females from seed. The other was kept in a smaller pot until last week so not quite as large. Still no signs of pistils yet. The brunch breath in the background has been shooting pistols for about 5 days now. Hopefully that doesn’t mean these SSDD will be long flowering plants as typically weather goes to shit by mid October.
Trying out regalia this year for mold and PM prevention. Watered it in for the first time last week and will be mixing it into water every 10 days or so per the directions. Anyone have any experience using regalia ?


----------



## Tlarss (Aug 3, 2020)

Went through a full pack of raspberry hashplant and they were all males.

I know that’s the chance you take with regs....still not real happy about it though...


----------



## hillbill (Aug 3, 2020)

It’s worse to have your “fems” be boys!


----------



## OIL7IO (Aug 3, 2020)

Well... ended up cutting down one of my strawberry gojis like 4 weeks early. The pheno has extremely thin branching and everything started just falling over into itself and due to the fact the sample I had recently was from this pheno and it was extremely potent already I'm not too bothered by it.

Will lose a bit of yield on it as they were obviously still thickening up a bit but this pheno also had really small buds anyways so it's whatever. Keep the decent buds and bubble hash for the rest.

Already tossed its clone. Pretty sure I have my keeper pheno figured out already.


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Aug 3, 2020)

seedy character said:


> Howdy fine peoples,
> 
> Was wondering if anyone here picked up a mystery hoodie pack from Mrs B a few months back, grew them out, and discovered which line they were gifted. Would really like to know what's in the supernatural selections packs. thanks.


I got the one they did for their dogs surgery and that hoodie came with pack of Stardawg Cory x 88g13hp and a pack of Godhead (blockhead x 88g13hp). Then I grabbed one about 4-6 months ago where you could select from a bodhi or supernatural selections. I chose the supernatural selections and that hoodie came with a Hawaiian x (Columbian x Afghani).....which I’m assuming is a Dreadbread male? I have been meaning to run thoses Godhead beans and hopefully f2 them.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 3, 2020)

lilburley said:


> Hey friend, do you know the mailing address for GLO Seedbank?


I'm afraid i do not, i did get a receipt for my purchase immediately with the statement "further instructions will be emailed to you". But no email came within 24 hours later. First time ordering from them so i don't know, WTF? FYI, the email would be from "G and L Apparel", not GLO Seedbank.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 3, 2020)

Tlarss said:


> Went through a full pack of raspberry hashplant and they were all males.


That blows! With a little time, you could collect pollen from all of them and sell it on strainly as "open pollination" pollen. Goji Hashplant pollen might be quite popular. Just a thought.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 3, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> .... Godhead (blockhead x 88g13hp). I have been meaning to run thoses Godhead beans and hopefully f2 them.


I once got Godhead flower from my local delivery service "Organickind". It was awesome! It was better tasting and more crushing melted-butter body effect than Tranquil Elephantizer. I remember laying down on my hard cold concrete patio and being so comfortable! It kicked Bubba Kush's ass, not an easy thing to do.


----------



## seedy character (Aug 3, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> I got the one they did for their dogs surgery and that hoodie came with pack of Stardawg Cory x 88g13hp and a pack of Godhead (blockhead x 88g13hp). Then I grabbed one about 4-6 months ago where you could select from a bodhi or supernatural selections. I chose the supernatural selections and that hoodie came with a Hawaiian x (Columbian x Afghani).....which I’m assuming is a Dreadbread male? I have been meaning to run thoses Godhead beans and hopefully f2 them.


Ohh that's cool! How did you find out it was the Hawaiian X?

Hawaiian x Dread Bread? Sounds fruit funk tasty, and a sure enough heart pounder.


----------



## seedy character (Aug 3, 2020)

Meanwhile...

Just waiting for the GLG drop update like a damn fiend.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 3, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I'm afraid i do not, i did get a receipt for my purchase immediately with the statement "further instructions will be emailed to you". But no email came within 24 hours later. First time ordering from them so i don't know, WTF? FYI, the email would be from "G and L Apparel", not GLO Seedbank.


I got burned by them couple months ago. Was only for one pack but still sucks. No response to multiple emails. Sent payment per the usual. Followed up 3 or 4 times to no abail. I Won’t use them again and would suggest people be very careful


----------



## Blueberry bref (Aug 3, 2020)

seedy character said:


> Meanwhile...
> 
> Just waiting for the GLG drop update like a damn fiend.


Like a fiend. Ive got a little room in the tent, a fresh freezer bag, and a little cash. It's F5 szn out here.


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Aug 3, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I once got Godhead flower from my local delivery service "Organickind". It was awesome! It was better tasting and more crushing melted-butter body effect than Tranquil Elephantizer. I remember laying down on my hard cold concrete patio and being so comfortable! It kicked Bubba Kush's ass, not an easy thing to do.


Oh damn I may have to move them up my priority list!!! That sounds like some fine medicine right there!!


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Aug 3, 2020)

seedy character said:


> Ohh that's cool! How did you find out it was the Hawaiian X?
> 
> Hawaiian x Dread Bread? Sounds fruit funk tasty, and a sure enough heart pounder.


That is what the pack I got was labeled. Hmmm I’m wounding if Mrs. B did another one that I was not aware of. Did you get a pack of mystery seeds?


----------



## YardG (Aug 3, 2020)

Is that drop supposed to be coming ASAP or gonna be a little while?

Gonna try to resist but always fun looking.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 3, 2020)

seedy character said:


> Just waiting for the GLG drop update like a damn fiend.


I know what you mean. I'm about ready to train my dog to keep hitting the refresh button for me so i can take a nap!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 3, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> I got burned by them couple months ago. Was only for one pack but still sucks. No response to multiple emails. Sent payment per the usual. Followed up 3 or 4 times to no abail. I Won’t use them again and would suggest people be very careful


GLO shitbank is more like it! F-in' bastards. I'm glad i cancelled my order to wait for Headie to get some new Bodhi. I'm a fairly new customer but Shoe is THE MAN when it comes to good customer service.


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Aug 3, 2020)

Does anybody know if there is a dedicated thread for Doc D/Magic Spirit Seed Company? We keep talking about him here but it may be best to start a new thread to keep this thread Bodhi specific.

I have been using the search feature but I’m coming up short. I also dont know if its ok for someone as new to the site as me to start a new thread?!


----------



## YardG (Aug 3, 2020)

You can search for thread titles, saw there were two results for Doc D, but here's one that seems relevant:






doc d seeds


I got this tester pack in a order of Bohdi gear I made. Anyone heard of either this breeder or this strain? Tahoe OG x Red-gold-blue Any idea's what this is?



rollitup.org


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 3, 2020)

OIL7IO said:


> Well... ended up cutting down one of my strawberry gojis like 4 weeks early. The pheno has extremely thin branching and everything started just falling over into itself and due to the fact the sample I had recently was from this pheno and it was extremely potent already I'm not too bothered by it.
> 
> Will lose a bit of yield on it as they were obviously still thickening up a bit but this pheno also had really small buds anyways so it's whatever. Keep the decent buds and bubble hash for the rest.
> 
> Already tossed its clone. Pretty sure I have my keeper pheno figured out already.


IMO this was a really sub par release for B. Horrible intersex traits in this one.



Im sure the bud is good but holy shit, the top nodes from beginning of stretch just throw balls like it’s their job.


----------



## PappyVanWinkle (Aug 3, 2020)

If someone was going after the frostiest phenotype possible in Bodhi’s current line up what would be some of the best options right now? Granola funk, one of the hash plants etc.


----------



## zeeman (Aug 3, 2020)

Just got a glg package. Faster than usual, and in a Covid crisis.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 3, 2020)

PappyVanWinkle said:


> If someone was going after the frostiest phenotype possible in Bodhi’s current line up what would be some of the best options right now? Granola funk, one of the hash plants etc.


Bodhi selects for resinous males, and those males always pass on incredible trichome production into different phenos. They will just require more hunting than typical seed packs because they are F1s, and are poly x poly for the most part. They aren’t as deep in poly territory as a runtz x wedding cake or whatever, but there is still some variation. It’s not like a line bred cross where the breeder narrows down the pairing to a specific range of progeny.

If you see a cross you like, it’s best to get 2-3 packs and hunt the entire range of phenos. If you are a single pack hunter, don’t expect to find the best that the cross has to offer. You will find decent stuff, but the large hunts will usually find the real gems.

Anything 88g13hp will be very resinous and deadly potent. Strawberry milk also brings the frost. Same with the wookie, but it’s more subtle in pairings from what I have seen. Personally, I think 88g13hp is the best male that Bodhi has to offer right now. It’s loud, potent, resinous, vigorous, throws spears/corndogs, and just pairs well with just about anything. If you are at all into indicas, I recommend starting with the Hashplant crosses.

Wookie, strawberry milk, goji, purple unicorn, these all take a bit of hunting and finesse to find an amazing keeper. But elite cuts are in there.


----------



## AlbertGSP (Aug 3, 2020)

do you expect PUF5 will require hunting as it's an F5?


----------



## OIL7IO (Aug 3, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> IMO this was a really sub par release for B. Horrible intersex traits in this one.
> 
> View attachment 4643575
> 
> Im sure the bud is good but holy shit, the top nodes from beginning of stretch just throw balls like it’s their job.


Interesting... i haven't seen that on any of mine (besides the ones I culled prior to flip). 2/4 of the ones I have going in flower are similar plant structure with alright looking bud. One of those 2 seems to love foxtailing... so it's no Bueno for me. The other one doesn't seem to be fox tailing much but it was a slower developer. The one im keeping is super vigourous, loves the light, has thick branching, big buds ALL over, and is caked! It initially had a strawberry scent but i'm not really smelling much anymore. I look forward to chopping her and seeing how it is for potency and if i get some scents coming back during the cure.


----------



## seedy character (Aug 3, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> That is what the pack I got was labeled. Hmmm I’m wounding if Mrs. B did another one that I was not aware of. Did you get a pack of mystery seeds?


Yep, the pack I got is unlabelled. Maybe I read too much into the mystery part. Was thinking it a clever way to pass out unknown seed packs that got mixed up during packaging. So, now I wonder if anyone else got an unlabelled pack, or if mine is like yours, but unmarked. Guess now there is only one option.


----------



## seedy character (Aug 3, 2020)

AlbertGSP said:


> do you expect PUF5 will require hunting as it's an F5?


Puf5 should present little phenotypic variation. Little differences, but mostly all the same.

They should all give off nice baby shit smell during flower that fades to a strange sweetness during cure, and give you an uppity, chem type high.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 3, 2020)

AlbertGSP said:


> do you expect PUF5 will require hunting as it's an F5?


Nope, very similar structure. It’s rare that Bodhi releases line bred packs so get it while you can.


----------



## Palomar (Aug 3, 2020)

Motor City just into flower and stretching big time. Dragon and PinWiz looking good. Got about 50/50 M/F and this...


All Bohdi but one...


respect,
pal


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Aug 4, 2020)

any word on which new strains are dropping?


----------



## Green pantsuit (Aug 4, 2020)

Palomar said:


> Motor City just into flower and stretching big time. Dragon and PinWiz looking good. Got about 50/50 M/F and this...
> View attachment 4643826View attachment 4643827
> 
> All Bohdi but one...
> ...


Are those first two pictures the Motor city? They look possibly intersexed, yeah?


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Aug 4, 2020)

Anyone ever grow out his Garfunkle? I've been looking for a dumpster cross but cant seem to find much info.


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Aug 4, 2020)

FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH said:


> Anyone ever grow out his Garfunkle? I've been looking for a dumpster cross but cant seem to find much info.


Search for “Trashplant” Really Big Jesus Freak ran them as testers a few months back. That is what he was calling them before they where officially named Garfunkle. They looked frosty af!


----------



## klyphman (Aug 4, 2020)

FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH said:


> Anyone ever grow out his Garfunkle? I've been looking for a dumpster cross but cant seem to find much info.


There is a tester report in this thread from reallybigjesusfreak. He called it ‘trashplant’. I’ve got one growing outdoors and have a few pics in this thread. It is absolutely massive, thick stems all around, huge leathery fat leaves. Extremely vigorous and healthy. No complaints so far. Also saved a male cutting to possibly F2 cuz...why not?

Ill keep posting updates here. I’ve learned a lot from this thread and look forward to contributing to the knowledge.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Aug 4, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Where did you get the Hoa Bac?!


got those as a gift from Reeferman himself along with a few others. only popped 3, one seed didn't pop, one is a mutant but is growing out of it after topping itself, and the 3rd is vigorous as hell. Will be using either some Cherry Hills pollen or my GDPxPurpleAfghani pollen on the ladies. The Cherry Hills pollen should really yield some funk. Also popped a few Sho-Sho and Blueberry Blast from Reeferman to veg for a bit then put outside to flower as they're autos I believe.

Cherry Hills is Cherry Pie x GDP/Appalachia

Thinking about popping some more Lemon Lotus as I reallllly loved those. SO much I made some crosses w a few phenos. One is certainly Columbian Gold dominant. Anyway... hoping the Dank Sinatras are flame as I need some indica flower in my life despite popping all the sativa's lol.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 4, 2020)

4 Lemon Wookie at 41 days are a bit above average size with Swisher Sweet buds that are well covered in trykes and sticky sticky! Pretty much mid hybreed look to em. But the smell is an astringent overpowering Lemon with a sour sharp note. Like German Brick Cheese. Much louder than Lemon Hashplant. Waters my eyes.

2 Lazy Lightning 12 days and they lean quite narrow in leaves and stretchy too.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 4, 2020)

Swamp Thing said:


> ... hoping the Dank Sinatras are flame as I need some indica flower in my life despite popping all the sativa's lol.


My 3 baby Dank Sinatras (thanks for F2-ing the strain Nu-Be) are short and very tight internodes like Bubba or Purple Urkle. But faster growth than those two. Not much light outside in my neck of the woods and too hot but planning to veg. for 7 or so months and flower next year.


----------



## Craigson (Aug 4, 2020)

PappyVanWinkle said:


> If someone was going after the frostiest phenotype possible in Bodhi’s current line up what would be some of the best options right now? Granola funk, one of the hash plants etc.


Herer Hashplant


----------



## Palomar (Aug 4, 2020)

Green pantsuit said:


> Are those first two pictures the Motor city? They look possibly intersexed, yeah?


No, it’s a Dreadbread... psycho. I don’t think I’ve had one like that, was keeping it for pollen chucking originally.


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 4, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> My 3 baby Dank Sinatras (thanks for F2-ing the strain Nu-Be) are short and very tight internodes like Bubba or Purple Urkle. But faster growth than those two. Not much light outside in my neck of the woods and too hot but planning to veg. for 7 or so months and flower next year.


I'm slowly working on making F2s. I have one in veg right now that is tiny with really fat leaves. super slow vegger. I'm looking for males this time of year. I have a sinatra/nl5 in veg and just popped a Tranquil Elephantizer remix v2.


----------



## SimpleBox (Aug 4, 2020)

So everything bodhi works to F2, F3 etc would have less Phenos and better odds of finding a keeper for the strain?


----------



## seedy character (Aug 4, 2020)

SimpleBox said:


> So everything bodhi works to F2, F3 etc would have less Phenos and better odds of finding a keeper for the strain?


opinion: yes, less pheno diversity. no, worse odds of a keeper. Stability breeding denotes a desire for uniformity. This produces a high quality, yet repeatable representation of traits. In other words, a lot of the same. For this ol' head, a "keeper" displays an unusual trait or traits that are superior to the common expressions found within a line; Poly or inbred. So I would select IBL's for 
preservation or for pushing dominate traits into a new breeding course. Finding a single "keeper" for breeding or cloning out of 100 or more nearly identical expressions seems far more odds against. Breeding with a poly cross of poly crosses allows much more genetic variation and therefore increased odds of finding that unique "keeper." Really, its all luck. You could pop a single pack and find 2 absolute fire phones. Could pop 3 more packs of that same crossing and find only "top shelf." Odds are though that popping 2 packs(assuming a 50/50 m/f ratio) will net you something unique and worth holding for awhile if not indefinitely. 

In short; you could pop F3 and further inbred line packs to find "suitable" representations for continuing that line, but you'd need at least a hundred selections or the best luck to find a "keeper" to use in outcrossing or for avoiding breeding depression. F2's from poly crossings will have tremendous variation and a low chance of finding parental representatives.


----------



## seedy character (Aug 4, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I'm slowly working on making F2s. I have one in veg right now that is tiny with really fat leaves. super slow vegger. I'm looking for males this time of year. I have a sinatra/nl5 in veg and just popped a Tranquil Elephantizer remix v2.


longtime lurking has learnt me that you are also considering an F2 of DLA 3. Please let those & these be obtainable. Working on a meld of DLA's and an orangey funk hashplant leaner is something I'd like to incorporate. Dank Sinatra & the Elephantizer? A lot of us unlucky, slept on individuals still want to give those a go.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 4, 2020)

Swamp Thing said:


> got those as a gift from Reeferman himself along with a few others. only popped 3, one seed didn't pop, one is a mutant but is growing out of it after topping itself, and the 3rd is vigorous as hell. Will be using either some Cherry Hills pollen or my GDPxPurpleAfghani pollen on the ladies. The Cherry Hills pollen should really yield some funk. Also popped a few Sho-Sho and Blueberry Blast from Reeferman to veg for a bit then put outside to flower as they're autos I believe.
> 
> Cherry Hills is Cherry Pie x GDP/Appalachia
> 
> Thinking about popping some more Lemon Lotus as I reallllly loved those. SO much I made some crosses w a few phenos. One is certainly Columbian Gold dominant. Anyway... hoping the Dank Sinatras are flame as I need some indica flower in my life despite popping all the sativa's lol.


Isn't the Blueberry Blast a Snowhigh line? The pack I have is. I didn't know RM had one also.

Edit: Is RM even still in the game? Contact info please if so.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 4, 2020)

Me thinks strawberry milk is the reason for the ball-hair combo on its crosses. No actual intersex or herms. Just balls that end up sprouting hairs.. For now. It’s a huge risk keeping these in the garden, but the word on the street is that Strawberry Milk is to die for. We will see.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 4, 2020)

Three out of 6 Purple Unicorn 5 stacking nicely.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 4, 2020)

Peach Hashplant, stem rub indicated Hashplant leaner. Very peppery. No citrus. Notice the alternating nodes?


Peach Romulan leaner. Two phenos have very sweet smells coming off of them, and both have symmetrical bud development. They do not alternate. This may be a trait that is consistent with peachy phenos.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 4, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4644536View attachment 4644538View attachment 4644540
> 
> Three out of 6 Purple Unicorn 5 stacking nicely.



What day we on? Is the purpling in stem genetic you think? More curious than anything as I have had a few that do it no matter how my bed tests etc. All of them still yield great and taste great most of the time so I pay it no mind if it's only one strain and it normally is.

Glad you have the peach hp going. My pheno is at day 21 or so and looking great and has a very respectable amount of frost already. I'll have to access what way it leans lol, if its happy it's good has been my motto as of late busy at work and all... your grow looking good I wish you luck!

Happy growing!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 4, 2020)

Cherry Sativa x SSDD. I’m running these next to SSDD and wow man I’m totally screwed with this stretch. We don’t even have semi-mature buds it’s formed yet. Super cropping here I come. No signature SSDD smells coming off of this one. Just artificial candy smells. I think, based on structure, that is really has Sativa genes in its DNA and it May end up really nice.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 4, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> What day we on? Is the purpling in stem genetic you think? More curious than anything as I have had a few that do it no matter how my bed tests etc. All of them still yield great and taste great most of the time so I pay it no mind if it's only one strain and it normally is.
> 
> Glad you have the peach hp going. My pheno is at day 21 or so and looking great and has a very respectable amount of frost already. I'll have to access what way it leans lol, if its happy it's good has been my motto as of late busy at work and all... your grow looking good I wish you luck!
> 
> Happy growing!


Shit sorry we are on day 15 over here. I’m starting to get trich development on all of the leaves. Hands are getting sticky when I handle the girls, so it’s happening!

The purple is genetic. There is no controlling it as far as I’m concerned. I can usually beat it down with high EC feeds but this one just wants to be purple.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 4, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> ... sinatra/nl5 in veg and just popped a Tranquil Elephantizer remix v2.


Maybe cross the 2 and get Tranquil Frank? Or Dank Elephant. I loved the Affie (Dank Sinatra's mom) when i had it once, like Pre '98 Bubba, it was good daytime meds. Happy, alert but comfortably numb. But TE was def. more nighttime (for me at least). Veeeery mellow but content.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 4, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> .... that Strawberry Milk is to die for. We will see.


That sack/hairs combo is damn weird! Is that a Strawberry Milk momma or poppa based strain? I hope my Terpenado doesn't get all freaky, haha. I guess as long as it doesn't toss male pollen.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Aug 4, 2020)

Temple x Strawberrymilk (no freaky ball hairs here)


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 4, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Re. Reeferman....


Bodhi has some even better sativas in his Neirika (sp?) and Supernatural Selections lines. Nepalese, African, Hawaiian etc. They are limited in number though and sell out fast. I keep reading that his Lemon Lotus is awesome and a very good incorporation of the Columbian Gold strain.
And Eternal Sunshine uses a Hawaiian blood Sativa that i would love if not for the 10-16 week flower.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 5, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Bodhi has some even better sativas in his Neirika (sp?) and Supernatural Selections lines. Nepalese, African, Hawaiian etc. They are limited in number though and sell out fast. I keep reading that his Lemon Lotus is awesome and a very good incorporation of the Columbian Gold strain.
> And Eternal Sunshine uses a Hawaiian blood Sativa that i would love if not for the 10-16 week flower.


Bodhi does have some neato stuff in the Nierika line, and also the Supernatural Selections. The trouble with those is availability. I got lucky and got a pack of Rajasthani Space Probe. Key words: got lucky. I have some Lemon Lotus outdoors guerilla style, and I have some Red Lotus, Mango Lotus, Eternal Sunshine for the future. Long flowering times don't bother me 
I'll continue trying to get lucky, but 25 packs released when there's 5,000 people waiting for the drop? These numbers are just guesswork at best, but my point remains; it's all about luck with those.
I didn't mean to stray from topic Bodhi, sorry for that.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Aug 5, 2020)

I love how active the Bodhi thread is here... but one thing I missed about the old Breedbay days when Bodhi was really starting to make his mark on the seed world, were all the different threads in the Bodhi breeder's section that people started dedicating to each specific strain. I do have some B gear I need to pop but I was wondering if anyone was down to expand the Bodhi library here. This thread is great and all to keep up with news of new work and drops, but sometimes it's hard to find threads devoted to certain strains and I think it would be super helpful (as well as I hope increase phenotype awareness in the lines which I think a side effect of that would bring more a community in helping one and other recognize those traits to help people select and know what to look for and all the little quirks for each one. Not only that, pheno trading, F2ing and pollen selection will help us all preserve each line and use all of our collaboration to do a 200 pheno hunt if 20 of us grow a pack of a certain strain. From there, we'll all be able to collaborate and proliferate the line by helping each other select the best traits when F2ing and so on.
I dunno, lmk what y'all think. It's one thing I wish forums don't have nowadays that they did in the past OG, DrChronic, etc daze

Hope all are well,
I'm still over here loving the Lemon Lotus and Bruce Banner #3 x Apollo 11 f4 Genius pheno work he did. Both are amazing yielders, quick, and sooo Terp heavy!

I was looking through my stash and I mostly reach for the GHash and Snow Lotus crosses lately, but it's the one offs that I'm driven more towards like the Apollo 13 Gorilla x Apollo 11, Afkansastan x TOK, Aruba, and I really love the lines he makes from his trips.

Anyway, just ripped thinking and wanted to ramble and say I miss all the bud porn and knowing where to find pictures of my favorite strains and things I'm thinking about running. Lezdoit!?!

peas
swampy


----------



## Swamp Thing (Aug 5, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I'm slowly working on making F2s. I have one in veg right now that is tiny with really fat leaves. super slow vegger. I'm looking for males this time of year. I have a sinatra/nl5 in veg and just popped a Tranquil Elephantizer remix v2.


Dank! I loved the Noof Cut '89 NL5 x BCSC NL#5. Only had a couple beans from a friend and got something amazing... lost her but have F1s thanks to crossing her with a Sakura (Bubba x Wookie) male. Fire. Love the TranquilEF2. I have he crossed to GSC Forum cut by @Clanky and it's top notch. I think I still have some old stray TER crosses he made when he just started sharing his chucks.. Hope I still have them. But I also have some from another BBay member and who it was escapes me now but they's all dank as fuck. IMO Black Triangle and TEremix2 are some of the best Bodhi strains to breed with (and Lavender Jack & Temple on the sativa side). I'm still pulling for Lemon Lotus to reach Goji status as a Snow Lotus cross. It was passed around so heavily that I think it fell under a lot of people's radar but it's quick, it yields huge, and flavor/terpenes/ effect are all off the charts for a few phenotypes.

Anywho, ramble over. PS Glad to hear someone else popped some of nube's Dank Sinatra F2s. I think that's another reason for the post above and thinking we should all just start a thread for each Bodhi Strain strictly for keeping all the info on each strain that gets echo'd through this Bodhi thread finds a home so everyone can go and enjoy and explore.

y'all be cool


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 5, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> That sack/hairs combo is damn weird! Is that a Strawberry Milk momma or poppa based strain? I hope my Terpenado doesn't get all freaky, haha. I guess as long as it doesn't toss male pollen.


Terpenado did not show these traits for me. That line seemed to be Wookie dom. The wookie dom plants end up pretty leafy but have KILLER terps. Keep an eye out. 



Swamp Thing said:


> I love how active the Bodhi thread is here... but one thing I missed about the old Breedbay days when Bodhi was really starting to make his mark on the seed world, were all the different threads in the Bodhi breeder's section that people started dedicating to each specific strain. I do have some B gear I need to pop but I was wondering if anyone was down to expand the Bodhi library here. This thread is great and all to keep up with news of new work and drops, but sometimes it's hard to find threads devoted to certain strains and I think it would be super helpful (as well as I hope increase phenotype awareness in the lines which I think a side effect of that would bring more a community in helping one and other recognize those traits to help people select and know what to look for and all the little quirks for each one. Not only that, pheno trading, F2ing and pollen selection will help us all preserve each line and use all of our collaboration to do a 200 pheno hunt if 20 of us grow a pack of a certain strain. From there, we'll all be able to collaborate and proliferate the line by helping each other select the best traits when F2ing and so on.
> I dunno, lmk what y'all think. It's one thing I wish forums don't have nowadays that they did in the past OG, DrChronic, etc daze
> 
> Hope all are well,
> ...


If it helps, we are doing exactly what you describe over on BeanBasement.nl. You need to run a grow log to get access to the main forum but it’s worth it. The information there is much more refined and advanced than what you will find here. The activity is way too high here for that sort of thing, and privacy is sort of an issue so I don’t share as much as I should.

Anyone interested in this should register, start a log, and update it every 2 weeks. You will be done before you know it.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Aug 5, 2020)

Swamp Thing said:


> Dank! I loved the Noof Cut '89 NL5 x BCSC NL#5. Only had a couple beans from a friend and got something amazing... lost her but have F1s thanks to crossing her with a Sakura (Bubba x Wookie) male. Fire.


That sounds all sorts of right.


----------



## AlbertGSP (Aug 5, 2020)

fyi glg just announced bodhi's lineup for this month:

Bodhi Midsummer 2020 New Releases coming this month.
The new stock includes:
Booty (pirate sweat x 88g13/hp)
Unicorn milk (mothers milk 31 x purple unicorn f3)
Bannana spliff (bannana og x wookie)
Strawberry headband (headband Loompa x strawberry milk)
Baba kush (bubba kush x sunshine daydream)
Purple nl#2 (nl2 x purple unicorn f3) limited amount
Cherry unicorn (fat cherry x purple unicorn f3)
Mendo sunshine (mendo purps x ssdd) good for nerve and joint pain

Supernatural selections:
SS017 portable spaceship (pure kush x lao muang sing x kashmir)


----------



## YardG (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm gonna guess that Portable Spaceship is gonna trend toward long flowering?


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 5, 2020)

YardG said:


> I'm gonna guess that Portable Spaceship is gonna trend toward long flowering?


If were a guessing man, I'd say 11-12 weeks.

Edit: In that order, I'd say PK was pollenated by Laos, then progeny hit with Kashmir. The PK x Laos would have been even cooler (to me) without shortening the flowering more, and dilluting the Laos with more indica.


----------



## joeko420 (Aug 5, 2020)

AlbertGSP said:


> fyi glg just announced bodhi's lineup for this month:
> 
> Bodhi Midsummer 2020 New Releases coming this month.
> The new stock includes:
> ...


Not that I don't love my 88g13hp crosses, but it's nice to see him mixing it up. 
Everything looks pretty damn appetizing


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 5, 2020)

Swamp Thing said:


> Dank! I loved the Noof Cut '89 NL5 x BCSC NL#5.


Bodhi's Drunken Parrot is still available. It's got the same Noof NL#5 for a mom (i think). NL#5 always brings a nice bright uplifting glowing head high to it's crosses. A classic.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 5, 2020)

AlbertGSP said:


> fyi glg just announced bodhi's lineup for this month: ........


So people can get prepared with coffee and No Doze to anticipate a 3 AM PST drop, did they say specifically when or it's going to be a surprise?


----------



## AlbertGSP (Aug 5, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> So people can get prepared with coffee and No Doze to anticipate a 3 AM PST drop, did they say specifically when or it's going to be a surprise?


nah, no word on the drop time yet.


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 5, 2020)

Swamp Thing said:


> I love how active the Bodhi thread is here... but one thing I missed about the old Breedbay days when Bodhi was really starting to make his mark on the seed world, were all the different threads in the Bodhi breeder's section that people started dedicating to each specific strain. I do have some B gear I need to pop but I was wondering if anyone was down to expand the Bodhi library here. This thread is great and all to keep up with news of new work and drops, but sometimes it's hard to find threads devoted to certain strains and I think it would be super helpful (as well as I hope increase phenotype awareness in the lines which I think a side effect of that would bring more a community in helping one and other recognize those traits to help people select and know what to look for and all the little quirks for each one. Not only that, pheno trading, F2ing and pollen selection will help us all preserve each line and use all of our collaboration to do a 200 pheno hunt if 20 of us grow a pack of a certain strain. From there, we'll all be able to collaborate and proliferate the line by helping each other select the best traits when F2ing and so on.
> I dunno, lmk what y'all think. It's one thing I wish forums don't have nowadays that they did in the past OG, DrChronic, etc daze
> 
> Hope all are well,
> ...


Those were the days @ Bbay.... since the relaunch, I have started posting there again, but minimally. In addition to testers , I also have some blood orange x Nepali hashplant beans and blood orange x Bruce banner x Apollo 11 f4 seedlings right now in veg....really looking forward to some electric saliva orange hash myself....


----------



## Boosky (Aug 5, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Bodhi's Drunken Parrot is still available. It's got the same Noof NL#5 for a mom (i think). NL#5 always brings a nice bright uplifting glowing head high to it's crosses. A classic.


Growing one right now, should be done in a couple weeks. I'll let everyone know how it turns out.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Aug 5, 2020)

Im still hoping Bodhi makes a GG4 x 88g13hp one day.


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 5, 2020)

View attachment P2055187.JPG
Purple Unicorn F5

She is a serious beauty. Color is nearly red. I clawed her so next run will be better but still super excited to try this strain out 

Smells really sweet, heavy ish and nice so far, smell is just starting on the resin.


----------



## zeeman (Aug 5, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> View attachment 4645596
> Purple Unicorn F5
> 
> She is a serious beauty. Color is nearly red. I clawed her so next run will be better but still super excited to try this strain out


That is the dopest dope! I’m so excited about this strain


----------



## Boosky (Aug 5, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> View attachment 4645596
> Purple Unicorn F5
> 
> She is a serious beauty. Color is nearly red. I clawed her so next run will be better but still super excited to try this strain out
> ...


So glad I picked up a pack! Yours looks awesome! I'm gonna have to wait for mine cause I think I want to find a male and already have a couple other males to search for. Next male hunt for me will be either Clusterfunk or Cobra Lips, haven't decided yet. Probably Cobra Lips then I'll cross it to Hashplant 3, for a little Chem 3 backcross action. If I get a good male from Hashplant 3 I'll do the same in reverse.


----------



## Green pantsuit (Aug 5, 2020)

Lotus Head and Pillow Book seeds just starting to flower. Next to load are terpenado, 4 play, and mango hashplant!


----------



## Wahatchi (Aug 5, 2020)

coolkid.02 said:


> Aw man... I'm jealous of you collection... They all are so damn tasty! I hope Bodhi's Blue Lotus is apart of the May drop. I can't believe I missed that. I passed on the Goji OG cause I have so many other OG's in my garden but now I regret it., sounds dank!


I have some of the Goji Og beans you can have if you like...omg was this posted in 2012?


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 6, 2020)

Here's Amrita. Jalalabad Star (exsitu1) x Strawberry Milk. Smells really complex, like sunscreen and spices...


----------



## Bad Dawg (Aug 6, 2020)

Bodhi Midsummer 2020 New Releases coming this month.
The new stock includes:
Booty (pirate sweat x 88g13/hp)
Unicorn milk (mothers milk 31 x purple unicorn f3)
Bannana spliff (bannana og x wookie)
Strawberry headband (headband Loompa x strawberry milk)
Baba kush (bubba kush x sunshine daydream)
Purple nl#2 (nl2 x purple unicorn f3) limited amount
Cherry unicorn (fat cherry x purple unicorn f3)
Mendo sunshine (mendo purps x ssdd) good for nerve and joint pain

Supernatural selections:
SS017 portable spaceship (pure kush x lao muang sing x kashmir)

Stay tuned for more info...
@BodhiSeeds, #BodhiSeeds, #GreatLakesGenetics


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 6, 2020)

Well there goes another 300 bucks...


----------



## jp68 (Aug 6, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> Bodhi Midsummer 2020 New Releases coming this month.
> The new stock includes:
> Booty (pirate sweat x 88g13/hp)
> Unicorn milk (mothers milk 31 x purple unicorn f3)
> ...


Pretty loaded drop. Got my eye on a few


----------



## Swamp Thing (Aug 6, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> Those were the days @ Bbay.... since the relaunch, I have started posting there again, but minimally. In addition to testers , I also have some blood orange x Nepali hashplant beans and blood orange x Bruce banner x Apollo 11 f4 seedlings right now in veg....really looking forward to some electric saliva orange hash myself....


Did he breed with the Bruce Apollo?!

nice. I sent RayDavies my Bruce3A11G cut and he said it rivaled the Genius and his old Cindy cut.
its HUGE quick and FUNKY


----------



## Forte (Aug 6, 2020)

Does anyone have more info on spirit train trainwreck x kashmir?


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 6, 2020)

Swamp Thing said:


> Please don’t out peoples real names on the forums. Whether or not it’s “public knowledge”, its just forum etiquette. If you could please removed that.
> 
> thanks
> Swampy


Yes of course!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 6, 2020)

Swamp Thing said:


> Please don’t out peoples real names on the forums. Whether or not it’s “public knowledge”, its just forum etiquette. If you could please removed that.
> 
> thanks
> Swampy


Damn i feel bad for doing that! And i can't seem to edit or delete the post, probably because it's an older post. 
I "reported" it to the mods to please delete it to help fix my bad etiquette.
ANYONE know another way i can delete or edit ithe post? THANK YOU.


----------



## YardG (Aug 6, 2020)

He is seemingly operating under his actual name, someone who purports to be him posts on ICM under his full name, and the corp he linked up with lists his name and the name we all all associate him with.


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 6, 2020)

Getting Purple Kush x SSDD ready for flower. Got 5 dudes, 3 ladies, and 3 seeds were bug food/sacrificed to shiva. Really nice plants so far, all pretty similiar except one lady with smaller narrow leaves. Going to try and make a few F2's and might as well hit a bunch of elites with the pollen too. I feel like this is gonna be a special one.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 6, 2020)

YardG said:


> He is seemingly operating under his actual name...


And i see he is on linkedin! Wow, (I'm on there too under a professional alias; Dr. Bud Whisperer. No not really.)
He posted a great quote:
“Be more concerned with your character than your reputation, because your character is what you really are, while your reputation is merely what others think you are.”
John Wooden


----------



## YardG (Aug 6, 2020)

Simultaneously hoping there are Nierika freebies in the upcoming drop and that there are no Nierika freebies in the upcoming drop. The first step is to admit that I have a problem. Also there's seriously no more space in the jar.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 6, 2020)

YardG said:


> Simultaneously hoping there are Nierika freebies in the upcoming drop and that there are no Nierika freebies in the upcoming drop. The first step is to admit that I have a problem. Also there's seriously no more space in the jar.


Me too! Maybe I'll just start a second storage container. Maybe the real problem is the size of our storage containers


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 6, 2020)

What do u guys use for storage if I may ask?


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 6, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> What do u guys use for storage if I may ask?


I use a 12"L x 7"W x 8"H tupperwarer container, with packs put in large manila envelopes divided mostly be breeder. Rice and silica packs in the bottom.

Edit: 5 envelopes. Bodhi and Snowhigh each get their own, random breeders I've fewer individual packs of get 2, and old/bagseed gets 1.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Aug 6, 2020)

YardG said:


> Simultaneously hoping there are Nierika freebies in the upcoming drop and that there are no Nierika freebies in the upcoming drop. The first step is to admit that I have a problem. Also there's seriously no more space in the jar.


Pelican cases... I need more of them already...


----------



## YardG (Aug 6, 2020)

I have a really old mason/ball jar, I think the same one I've had since the early 00s? It's admittedly super low tech, but I have had seeds come out of it from the early 00s that germinated. Probably more about keeping them at a consistent temp? I dunno, maybe just lucky. I'll be the first to admit there's no method to my madness.


----------



## unomas (Aug 6, 2020)

Need that Mendo Sunshine in my life


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Aug 6, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Bodhi's Drunken Parrot is still available. It's got the same Noof NL#5 for a mom (i think). NL#5 always brings a nice bright uplifting glowing head high to it's crosses. A classic.


Can anybody fill me in on what the “noof” cut is/means? I’m thinking I need to try some northern lights here soon. I’ve never tried any northern lights at all and I hear nothing but good things.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 6, 2020)

YardG said:


> ... Also there's seriously no more space in the jar.


I commandeered my wife's large 20 oz. insulated and sealed coffee mug for my seed packs. (Kept in the fridge.) She then bought 3 new ones so she was cool with it. I ran out of room for all the freebie non-bodhi packs so now i eat those seeds. Tasty and full of fiber.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> Can anybody fill me in on what the “noof” cut is/means? I’m thinking I need to try some northern lights here soon. I’ve never tried any northern lights at all and I hear nothing but good things.


Me too!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 6, 2020)

unomas said:


> I’ve never tried any northern lights at all and I hear nothing but good things.


IMHO the closest strain i can compare to NL would be Skywalker OG. Uplifted, peaceful head but grounded body. Or Goji OG also.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 6, 2020)

YardG said:


> Simultaneously hoping there are Nierika freebies in the upcoming drop and that there are no Nierika freebies in the upcoming drop. The first step is to admit that I have a problem. Also there's seriously no more space in the jar.


More jars is the answer.


----------



## jp68 (Aug 6, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Getting Purple Kush x SSDD ready for flower. Got 5 dudes, 3 ladies, and 3 seeds were bug food/sacrificed to shiva. Really nice plants so far, all pretty similiar except one lady with smaller narrow leaves. Going to try and make a few F2's and might as well hit a bunch of elites with the pollen too. I feel like this is gonna be a special one.


Hows the height on those?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 6, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> What do u guys use for storage if I may ask?


I use TightVac containers I got from Amazon plus food grade desiccant packs. They don't actually have a vacuum seal, but they squeeze air out when you close them. I also use the same canisters (minus the desiccant packs) to keep coffee beans fresh.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 6, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I commandeered my wife's large 20 oz. insulated and sealed coffee mug for my seed packs. (Kept in the fridge.) She then bought 3 new ones so she was cool with it. I ran out of room for all the freebie non-bodhi packs so now i eat those seeds. Tasty and full of fiber.
> View attachment 4646262


I donate any unwanted freebies to friends and other local growers. Giving as gifts is more rewarding to me than eating 5-10 seeds haha


----------



## seedy character (Aug 6, 2020)

I feel so lucky that the only thing desirous in this drop is that Banana Spliff. Lucky until, like others above, the freebie list drops & I reckon how many packs to buy to acquire those truly limited gems. ugggghhhhh

Wasn't Banana Spliff, Banana Tranquilizer a few days ago? 

For storage: Like, @YardG I use a mason jar(s). Sort packs according to time until germ, into envelopes, into the jar, then backfill with loose silica, and then into the fridge. Keeps me from opening the seal as much this way.


----------



## XtraGood (Aug 6, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I commandeered my wife's large 20 oz. insulated and sealed coffee mug for my seed packs. (Kept in the fridge.) She then bought 3 new ones so she was cool with it. I ran out of room for all the freebie non-bodhi packs so now i eat those seeds. Tasty and full of fiber.
> View attachment 4646262


Careful! I used one of those and had water get in the "sealed" top's flip up cover sipping hole, no losses but it was a close call. I switched to the thermos food containers. I also switched fridges...


----------



## seedy character (Aug 6, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> Can anybody fill me in on what the “noof” cut is/means? I’m thinking I need to try some northern lights here soon. I’ve never tried any northern lights at all and I hear nothing but good things.


The "noof" cut or "newfoundland" cut was found in a pack from the Sensi NL5 line back in 89. Supposedly a true rep of the original clone.


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Aug 6, 2020)

seedy character said:


> The "noof" cut or "newfoundland" cut was found in a pack from the Sensi NL5 line back in 89. Supposedly a true rep of the original clone.


Awesome thank you!!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 6, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I donate any unwanted freebies to friends and other local growers.


I'm a hermit so no grower friends. To clarify i have friends that smoke flower or eat edibles, but don't grow. Yes, i forgot that i do give seed packs to cannabis delivery people in addition to a $ tip. A few have told me 2 months later that the plants are growing well. That makes me happy. It's the Auto seeds i always eat.


----------



## Senokai (Aug 6, 2020)

Hey All,

I have some questions about the Goji Raz F2.

Is the Goji Raz known for its offspring to have a higher ratio of mutations? Especially in early stages of development? (I wouldnt think the 88g13hp would be the cause of mutation seeing its used in a lot of Bodhi crosses and I just dont see a lot of mutants posted on the thread.)

Here is my scenario, I have a tote of all Bodhi going at the moment (3x Raspberry Hasplant and 3x Terpenado). All 3 Raspberry HP are showing mutations. Air temps, nutes, PH and water temps are in spec and the Terpenado are doing really well.

Just curious to know if anyone has come across this in Goji Raz F2!

Happy Growing!


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 6, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I'm a hermit so no grower friends. Yes, i forgot that i do give seed packs to cannabis delivery people in addition to a $ tip. A few have told me 2 months later that the plants are growing well. That makes me happy. It's the Auto seeds i always eat.


I used to throw all of my fem's and auto freebies into a bonfire.


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 6, 2020)

Swamp Thing said:


> Did he breed with the Bruce Apollo?!
> 
> nice. I sent RayDavies my Bruce3A11G cut and he said it rivaled the Genius and his old Cindy cut.
> its HUGE quick and FUNKY


No. when I ran the testers for that X , I ended up with a pregnant Blood orange clone I had for a couple of years...


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 6, 2020)

Black Triangle x Sunshine Daydream
Limited 55 packs or something like that.

It's an early frosty pheno and beautifully vigorous. Has a sweet and og type of smell so far. I am trying all kinds of fun things on it. New hortilux double ended ceramic hps 1000w, and some organic growing additives from gage green's advice (mushrooms powder, herbs, and photosynthesis plus) I usually just grow straight soil and plain water. I havent grown this cut yet so I wont really know if its doing anything... lol, but I will see the comparison when I do a proper side by side. Just having fun.


The new bodhi drop sounds epic. I am excited to grow some of his mendocino purple crosses. Among a few others.

Still itching to pop his Chem 1 x 88G13HP, Chem 91 x 88G13HP, more Watermelon Hashplant, and like 30 others... lol.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 6, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Black Triangle x Sunshine Daydream
> Limited 55 packs or something like that.
> 
> It's an early frosty pheno and beautifully vigorous. Has a sweet and og type of smell so far. I am trying all kinds of fun things on it. New hortilux double ended ceramic hps 1000w, and some organic growing additives from gage green's advice (mushrooms powder, herbs, and photosynthesis plus) I usually just grow straight soil and plain water. I havent grown this cut yet so I wont really know if its doing anything... lol, but I will see the comparison when I do a proper side by side. Just having fun.
> ...


Two Bodhi powerhouses combined! Bet that one is gonna be killer


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 6, 2020)

My keeper cut of cherry lotus about half way through swell. It’s a potassium monster so I’m going to have to adjust feed. Incredible, almost psychadelic effects from this one.


----------



## YardG (Aug 6, 2020)

^^^ You forgot the crystals?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Aug 6, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Black Triangle x Sunshine Daydream
> Limited 55 packs or something like that.
> 
> It's an early frosty pheno and beautifully vigorous. Has a sweet and og type of smell so far. I am trying all kinds of fun things on it. New hortilux double ended ceramic hps 1000w, and some organic growing additives from gage green's advice (mushrooms powder, herbs, and photosynthesis plus) I usually just grow straight soil and plain water. I havent grown this cut yet so I wont really know if its doing anything... lol, but I will see the comparison when I do a proper side by side. Just having fun.
> ...


I got a few packs of that one... deff one I'm not trading or giving away. I will hunt them for sure. Thank you for posting on this, please keep us up to date with your progress!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Aug 6, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4646395
> 
> My keeper cut of cherry lotus about half way through swell. It’s a potassium monster so I’m going to have to adjust feed. Incredible, almost psychadelic effects from this one.


The music on steroids effect! Wooooohooooo


----------



## CopaGenetics (Aug 6, 2020)

Here is a super healthy Gorilla Glue #4 x Sunshine Daydream F3 that I have going right now (freebie at GLG for almost a year)... each year it keeps getting better. I have 4 of them going and every single one of them is a HUGE bush! Bodhi killed this cross and I feel like I am doing it justice by selecting only the healthiest, sturdiest, and most vigorous cultivars keeping the blood flowing... next year I will be at F4 with it. The stone is AMAZING as well... imagine toking Nepalese Temple Ball hash... BINGO.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 6, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Here is a super healthy Gorilla Glue #4 x Sunshine Daydream F3 that I have going right now (freebie at GLG for almost a year)... each year it keeps getting better. I have 4 of them going and every single one of them is a HUGE bush! Bodhi killed this cross and I feel like I am doing it justice by selecting only the healthiest, sturdiest, and most vigorous cultivars keeping the blood flowing... next year I will be at F4 with it. The stone is AMAZING as well... imagine toking Nepalese Temple Ball hash... BINGO.
> 
> View attachment 4646536
> View attachment 4646537


Would that be GSD?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Aug 6, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Would that be GSD?


@mawasmada Yes, it would be exactly that.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 6, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @mawasmada Yes, it would be exactly that.


Oh boy! That's going to be fun!


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 7, 2020)

Can someone please post the new drop date when they find out? I don't have access to IG or anything for a heads up 

Here's a tester journal link for those interested in the Booty - pirate sweat x 88g13hashplant








Pirate Sweat HP - Cannabis Review - Organic Observations


Pirate Sweat x 88g13hp is a tester pack from Bodhi Seeds. Pirate Sweat is a Vintage Black Afghani x 88g13hp. This is that, then crossed back to the 88g13hp.




organicobservations.com


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 7, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Can someone please post the new drop date when they find out? I don't have access to IG or anything for a heads up
> 
> Here's a tester journal link for those interested in the Booty - pirate sweat x 88g13hashplant
> 
> ...


I'm waiting for an email update from GLG, semi-patiently.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 7, 2020)

Koko the Gorilla Ghani sure has responded nicely 

When I first added the piece of fencing 

And here she is today 


Loompa's Headband x Strawberry Milk


A shot of the pair 



Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Aug 7, 2020)

2/3 Wolfpack up in Solos, third seed looked bad.

4 Lemon Wookie at 44 days still smell lots and mostly Lemon but still a poop/Skunk edge and pine/cedar, loud. Two are developing bigger wider buds now. Some fade to yellow on all, using a lot of water.

My 2 Lazy Lightning that were pitiful in veg are stretching/growing using all that penned up energy, getting big at 15 days.

Related: Frostiest plant in the tent is a very loud Space Monkey f2 also at 44 days and loud cedar/pine and Skunk. Lemon also.


----------



## Tiflis (Aug 7, 2020)

Terpenado - still not 100% sure on it's sex, but I think it's a girl.



On a different note, what do you guys think is the skunkiest offering from bodhi that's available right now? 
Thanks


----------



## unomas (Aug 7, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Koko the Gorilla Ghani sure has responded nicely
> 
> When I first added the piece of fencing
> View attachment 4646708
> ...


Hope I can find a pheno like Koko


----------



## OIL7IO (Aug 7, 2020)

Strawberry Goji beginning of week 7. Golf balls every where from top to bottom. Definitely found my keeper pheno. Raw earthy strawberry sweet scents. Just coated in resin. Beware of the stretch though. I ran out of room. Tops are starting to curl a bit but I wanna keep things intense for the lowers and the buds themselves on this pheno don't seem to mind it... however the fox tailing on the pheno next to it is crazy.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Aug 7, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Here's Amrita. Jalalabad Star (exsitu1) x Strawberry Milk. Smells really complex, like sunscreen and spices...
> View attachment 4645868View attachment 4645868


My friend had three different phenos of Amrita and they all had that unique tropical beach pineapple type smell. I liked it enough that I picked up a pack of the Purple Star (Jahlalabad Star x Purple Unicorn) in hopes I might get something a little exotic as well.


----------



## Green pantsuit (Aug 7, 2020)

Some close ups of the current testers. All at 7 weeks. First 5 are Axis x SSDD last 3 are Lemon Thai x OMG yes I know there is some bug damage going on...my regular order of predators was delayed by 2 weeks! First photo looks very similar to the katsu bubba x SSDD


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 8, 2020)

Amrita got the chop today! Super beautiful. Excited to smoke this one. She produced a lot throughout the plant too, but the tops are prettiest. Smells super awesome too, some OG-like notes with gas and definite sunscreen and fruity tropical type of something. Little spice and pine too.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 8, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Amrita got the chop today! Super beautiful. Excited to smoke this one. She produced a lot throughout the plant too, but the tops are prettiest. Smells super awesome too, some OG-like notes with gas and definite sunscreen and fruity tropical type of something. Little spice and pine too.
> 
> View attachment 4647518
> View attachment 4647519View attachment 4647520View attachment 4647521View attachment 4647522


Looks great!


----------



## Stickyjones (Aug 8, 2020)

This is lush x g13hashplant tester. Smells like melon and some mango in there. Its got this over ripe cantaloupe thing going on too.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 8, 2020)

Hey Now,
I’ve got the best kind of dilemma. I’m going to be preparing for my second grow and was curious what y’alls thoughts were on what to run. I have Space Monkey, Clusterfunk, Soul Mate, Peach HP, Sunshine Queen, More Cowbell, Super Silver HP, Lemon Wookie v2, and Lazy Lightning. Thinking I’ll run two different varieties this next go round. Any and all thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 8, 2020)

Also, long term storage. Fridge or no fridge?


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 8, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Hey Now,
> I’ve got the best kind of dilemma. I’m going to be preparing for my second grow and was curious what y’alls thoughts were on what to run. I have Space Monkey, Clusterfunk, Soul Mate, Peach HP, Sunshine Queen, More Cowbell, Super Silver HP, Lemon Wookie v2, and Lazy Lightning. Thinking I’ll run two different varieties this next go round. Any and all thoughts are appreciated!


I don't know if you're going to chuck pollen or not, but SSHP x Lemon Wookie v2 sounds cool. If your next post refers to seeds, refrigerate dark and dry!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 8, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I don't know if you're going to chuck pollen or not, but SSHP x Lemon Wookie v2 sounds cool. If your next post refers to seeds, refrigerate dark and dry!


Yes , sorry I was referencing seed storage. Thanks!


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 8, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Yes , sorry I was referencing seed storage. Thanks!


I use mason jars in a fridge. To keep them dry I've used silica packs and rice, but both of those don't last forever. Picked up a tip from AK bean brains and I also throw a wad of paper towel in the jars too. I started collecting beans July 2014 and I've only had one not pop that wasn't a dud. It was a week or so ago. It wouldn't open and I could see the white tail. I crushed it trying pry the shell apart. Try not to open the fridge much. Get a dedicated one if you can. I like to pull out a jar of seeds and randomly pick one. I think if you go the freezer route, once you thaw them you have to plant them.


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 8, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I use mason jars in a fridge. To keep them dry I've used silica packs and rice, but both of those don't last forever. Picked up a tip from AK bean brains and I also throw a wad of paper towel in the jars too. I started collecting beans July 2014 and I've only had one not pop that wasn't a dud. It was a week or so ago. It wouldn't open and I could see the white tail. I crushed it trying pry the shell apart. Try not to open the fridge much. Get a dedicated one if you can. I like to pull out a jar of seeds and randomly pick one. I think if you go the freezer route, once you thaw them you have to plant them.


Pretty sure freezers and seeds don’t mix... Like the paper towel idea.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 8, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I use mason jars in a fridge. To keep them dry I've used silica packs and rice, but both of those don't last forever. Picked up a tip from AK bean brains and I also throw a wad of paper towel in the jars too. I started collecting beans July 2014 and I've only had one not pop that wasn't a dud. It was a week or so ago. It wouldn't open and I could see the white tail. I crushed it trying pry the shell apart. Try not to open the fridge much. Get a dedicated one if you can. I like to pull out a jar of seeds and randomly pick one. I think if you go the freezer route, once you thaw them you have to plant them.


I use the fridge, and if I get the container out for deposit/withdrawl, I let it come to room temp before opening to let the rice and desiccant packs do their thing. Also, you can put the rice/desiccant packs in the oven on a cookie sheet at low temps to remove moisture for continued use.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 8, 2020)

Space Monkey is a favorite, very loud and tasty smells of cedar/pine, lavender and a sour side tooo. Very potent and occasionally finishes in 7 weeks.
Soul Mate is excellent with very strong pine smells, similar to but a little different than Space Monkey and potent as hell.
4 Lemon Wookie v2 at 45 days right now and they are extremely sticky and smell like fresh sliced lemons and a fuel/sour something. Lots of trichs and growing buds nicely. 2 are rounder buds with the others more fingerlike. Look extremely promising.
Even made Space Monkey F2s here so that’s how I think.
Would run any of these without hesitation, be gentle with Space Monkey as nanners can happen occasionally, worth any risk.
WOOKIE WOOKIE WOOKIE WOOKIE WOOKIE WOOKIE


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 8, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Space Monkey is a favorite, very loud and tasty smells of cedar/pine, lavender and a sour side tooo. Very potent and occasionally finishes in 7 weeks.
> Soul Mate is excellent with very strong pine smells, similar to but a little different than Space Monkey and potent as hell.
> 4 Lemon Wookie v2 at 45 days right now and they are extremely sticky and smell like fresh sliced lemons and a fuel/sour something. Lots of trichs and growing buds nicely. 2 are rounder buds with the others more fingerlike. Look extremely promising.
> Even made Space Monkey F2s here so that’s how I think.
> ...


Thank you! That’s great info!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 8, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Hey Now,
> I’ve got the best kind of dilemma. I’m going to be preparing for my second grow and was curious what y’alls thoughts were on what to run. I have Space Monkey, Clusterfunk, Soul Mate, Peach HP, Sunshine Queen, More Cowbell, Super Silver HP, Lemon Wookie v2, and Lazy Lightning. Thinking I’ll run two different varieties this next go round. Any and all thoughts are appreciated!


Cluster funk and peach Hashplant, then go buy more peach Hashplant because holy shit it’s peachy.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 8, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> This is lush x g13hashplant tester. Smells like melon and some mango in there. Its got this over ripe cantaloupe thing going on too.


I love me some cantaloupe flavors, i hope this one is released! The closest i've come to melon was a Bodhi's Watermelon, also Chocolope 7+ years ago.
The Kodama is still available at GLG it's got the same Lush female & Strawb. Milk male i think. So many plants so little time.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 8, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Also, long term storage. Fridge or no fridge?


What has worked for me, fridge most def., freezer too cold, coat closet too warm. I try to keep the temp. to not fluctuate too much. Around 38-48F i think is best (anyone know a better temp.?) So not in the very bottom of the fridge where it's coldest.
Bovida makes a good dessicant pack. (i see @mawasmada and @rollinfunk mentioned this.)
When opening the container or jar i like to keep seeds cold, so i quickly remove all seeds and wipe down and dry the inside of jar and lid with a towel. Moisture bad.
One option is to let the jar come to room temperature first, to reduce sweating or condensation on inside of jar. I think the temp. change may stress seeds or reduce their viabilty though.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 8, 2020)

I've taken on the challenge (and pleasure) to read this entire "bodhi seeds" thread. From 2012 to present, i'm now at p. 2003 in Aug. 06, 2018.
It's great to see some of the old heads still here from 4 or 5+ years ago.
Having grown this plant for only 30 years (i'm 52) i still learn so much from all the amazing contributers throuth the years!
BTW, where's @UndercoverGrower? I think she hung up her garden shovel and is now a fulltime Mom? She wa a kick-ass grower, and also I miss her ladies take on things. Ganja is a feminine plant so it's nice to hear from the women growers out there.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Aug 8, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Hey Now,
> I’ve got the best kind of dilemma. I’m going to be preparing for my second grow and was curious what y’alls thoughts were on what to run. I have Space Monkey, Clusterfunk, Soul Mate, Peach HP, Sunshine Queen, More Cowbell, Super Silver HP, Lemon Wookie v2, and Lazy Lightning. Thinking I’ll run two different varieties this next go round. Any and all thoughts are appreciated!


The Sunshine Queen is one that hasn't seemed to get much attention. If you wanted to blaze a trail, you could give that one a shot... I'd personally like to see how that turns out more than the others. Most of the others are already proven winners around here though, so starting with the most mysterious one may not be the way you want to go. Bet it's good though. As you say, it doesn't sound like an awful dilemma... that's a nice spread of seeds whatever you pick.


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 8, 2020)

Some more lavender aura a few days in flower room. Better structure this go around.


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 8, 2020)

Just got my glg order in fast. Now what order to put them in...

Wookie wookie wookie wookie wookie wookie!


----------



## Stickyjones (Aug 8, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I love me some cantaloupe flavors, i hope this one is released! The closest i've come to melon was a Bodhi's Watermelon, also Chocolope 7+ years ago.
> The Kodama is still available at GLG it's got the same Lush female & Strawb. Milk male i think. So many plants so little time.


I have had chocoloupe that also had this kind of smell and flavor goimg on, itll be another month before she is done ao no telling what itll turnout like, i only ended up with one girl due to high temps killing.my seedlimgs but another grower is running the same tester so well have a good idea of what to expect. I chose this tester and also ran kodama because of bodhis mention on how nice the high is on the lush. Kodama had a super functional and pick me up buzz, the flavor and smell were very unique


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 8, 2020)

Anyone familiar with a Purple Wookies clone going around? I don't think it's Mr. B's personal cut, but it's growing better than almost all the elites I picked up.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Aug 8, 2020)

I've got a pack of rolling thunder coming up and starting to show some sex, the first few are cloning atm. 

These plants kicked out some lush and hearty foliage. After knocking it back some; all of them have a strong structure with nice and wide branching.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 9, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Anyone familiar with a Purple Wookies clone going around? I don't think it's Mr. B's personal cut, but it's growing better than almost all the elites I picked up.


A lot of elites have horrible vigor because people value resin and photogenic plants over ones that grow well


----------



## jp68 (Aug 9, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> A lot of elites have horrible vigor because people value resin and photogenic plants over ones that grow well


Had the TK cut and that thing was half dead 24/7 . Finally lost it after repeated attempts at cloning failed. Was nice smoke but you can get just as close as stuff from bodhi if you do your homework and with vigor


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 9, 2020)

Holding a few "elites" myself I say its all shit. We all have had or will have somthing thats just as good or better imo. If you put in the work from seed you will find whats worth keeping and somtimes you just get lucky. All the hype shit may be good but its not the end of the world if you don't get it lol. 

Having said that the sour d clone I work with is worth its weight in gold. Inkognyto passed a few cuts along to my buddy way back on 420 genetics and they stand up to anything on today's market! 

To keep it related here is a peach hp at day 23/5 or so. Getting frosty! Nice smells already! Can't wait to get out of tents and get my room done!!! I got a hunt going! All this talk of elite have me horney for all the inkognyto, bodhi, and dynastys Alpenglow I popped!

Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 9, 2020)

This is what has hit the solo cups! I'm more than happy with bodhi and at day 2x inks gear is already WHITE and covered so i should find a couple keepers between these and whats in flower now. Having said that.... I have always had great luck with laplata labs gear. My room is always on point envioment wise. On a 4.5' plant i have only about 16" of canopy due to some nut sacks starting on me. It got a late lollipoping you could say.... see below lol... left front...


I was working in there so yes my shit is a mess lol... still have high hopes! The lucky wookie in back left looking great though!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 9, 2020)

Stalk of Koko


Strawberry Headband


Unicorn Milks after a few months in the jars
#1

#3

#5


Cheers


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 9, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Stalk of Koko
> View attachment 4648538
> 
> Strawberry Headband
> ...


Smell and smoke report on the unicorn milk?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 9, 2020)

unomas said:


> Hope I can find a pheno like Koko


Based on my experience I woulds say your odds are good. I only got to flower out two females and both were 100% keepers.
Here are some bud shots after 6 months in the jars. 
#1 is a super pinesol knockout indica


#3 aka Koko is 100% GG#4 in taste, smell, and effect.


Good luck on your search.
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 9, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Smell and smoke report on the unicorn milk?


Thats gonna have to wait. I haven't touch them in months. I can say by memory #1 is a Mother's Milk #31 leaner and is a very enjoyable up high. #3 is more of hybrid effect and #5 is more indica but not couchlock or kockout. All 3 are very potent and heavy yielding. 

Cheers


----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 9, 2020)

Chem 1 x SSDD


----------



## klyphman (Aug 9, 2020)

Garfunkle outdoor update. Been about 2 weeks since last pics. Happy, healthy and vigorous. Stems are thickening up throughout the plant and vertical growth is really picking up.

My daughter this week: “Umm, Dad, are your medicine plants supposed to be trees?”


----------



## OIL7IO (Aug 9, 2020)

Well ... the pheno of strawberry goji that got the cut 3-4 weeks early due to really weak branching flopping all over was mostly all dry enough for the jar today. Probably could have hung for a couple more days on some of the branches but I haven't had any jarred flower to smoke for a couple of months and was getting tired of rosin and running to the basement for samples.

Horrible bag appeal, tiny buds... this pheno wasn't packing on weight like the others were. However... absolutely fantastic smoke. Already burning light grey without a cure. The jar just reaks of lime and gas. Was easy to trim/process despite the horrible buds due to me leaving 90% of the sugar leaves. Everything is just covered in resin. Honestly some of the best bud I've smoked despite the bag appeal.

Excellent heady high. Really hits you behind the eyes and makes your brain feel like it's expanding. No crash. Lasts a couple of hours. Fairly energetic. Very slight lime taste on the volcano which will most likely greatly improve with some curing.

I have high hopes for my keeper pheno after smoking this premature stuff...





(Seperated into 2 jars after picture)


----------



## joecanna17 (Aug 9, 2020)

6 week Sky Lotus... Got Pillow Book and Heavenly Hashplant in week 2, but they're not as exciting yet. Pics to come...




Got a Bodhi follow on IG too, which was cool of him... Hope I can do him proud lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 9, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Smell and smoke report on the unicorn milk?


I tested Unicorn Milk

only popped 4 and got 1 female

the high had a euphoric rush i loved at the beginning then settled to a nice mellow relaxing sativa high

terps are hard to explain.it kinda smelled like baby throw up with a funk back end.It sounds disgusting but it really didn't smell bad

my jars went fast.Everybody loved it.I still have 6 beans left from my tester pack and still ordered 2 packs from the recent drop


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 9, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Stalk of Koko
> View attachment 4648538
> 
> Strawberry Headband
> ...


How’s the smell on the Unicorn Milk???


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Aug 9, 2020)

OIL7IO said:


> Well ... the pheno of strawberry goji that got the cut 3-4 weeks early due to really weak branching flopping all over was mostly all dry enough for the jar today. Probably could have hung for a couple more days on some of the branches but I haven't had any jarred flower to smoke for a couple of months and was getting tired of rosin and running to the basement for samples.
> 
> Horrible bag appeal, tiny buds... this pheno wasn't packing on weight like the others were. However... absolutely fantastic smoke. Already burning light grey without a cure. The jar just reaks of lime and gas. Was easy to trim/process despite the horrible buds due to me leaving 90% of the sugar leaves. Everything is just covered in resin. Honestly some of the best bud I've smoked despite the bag appeal.


It's not _exactly_ the same thing but Bodhi apparently has a Goji F2 cut named "Santa Cruz Strawberry Cheesecake"or "Strawberry Cream Cheese" (I _think_ they're the same thing). A couple different quotes...

*Strawberry Cream cheese .. I like to call her Floppy cause she just flops all over the place with growth have to support her all over but think she worth it.. would say she grows as fast as Pinesol and Egg but she flops out all over not Vertically..easy to clone"

"Santa Cruz Strawberry Cheesecake": The super frosty strawberry goji pheno from the f2 generation. 9 weeks"

Sounds like your floppy Strawberry Goji. They don't have exactly the same pedigree (the seeds use the original F1 Goji B-cut I think) but close enough so it makes sense. I think this is how it would break down.

Strawberry Goji (seeds) = Nepali OG/Snow Lotus x Nepali OG/Instant Karma
Strawberry Cheesecake (F2 Goji clone) = Nepali OG/Snow Lotus x Nepali OG/ Snow Lotus

Long story short, both you and Bodhi have found similar, killer floppy-as-fuck phenos in that gene pool. Sounds like the floppers shouldn't necessarily be culled early... maybe not even floppy males for that matter. It might actually be a trait to look for. Or not. Cause it's floppy. Dunno... just an observation.


----------



## OIL7IO (Aug 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> It's not _exactly_ the same thing but Bodhi apparently has a Goji F2 cut named "Santa Cruz Strawberry Cheesecake"or "Strawberry Cream Cheese" (I _think_ they're the same thing). A couple different quotes...
> 
> *Strawberry Cream cheese .. I like to call her Floppy cause she just flops all over the place with growth have to support her all over but think she worth it.. would say she grows as fast as Pinesol and Egg but she flops out all over not Vertically..easy to clone"
> 
> ...


That's interesting because all of the phenos I have display some level of flop in varying amounts. The one i just processed was complete flop. It was falling into itself and the buds were super slow at developping and stayed really tight and small. Was going to use it for bubble hash material but I might just end up keeping it for regular use.

My favorite pheno has crazy thick main braching with golf balls going down every stem and then some floppy thin branching around the outside that has golf ball nugs on the top as well causing the flop. The resin smells much sweeter and berry like. Every single pheno is covered in resin equally. Everywhere.


----------



## lambchopedd (Aug 9, 2020)

You guys give me hope, because I have a floppy Strawberry Goji male that looked impressive in every way from seed (and now clone)... but I’ve been debating on culling him due to the floppiness. Now I think I’ll keep the clone and take a stab at f2s.

Found some decent enough females, but none were floppy. Stretchy at best. Here’s my current fav (F37)


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 10, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> How’s the smell on the Unicorn Milk???


It smells exactly how the person who posted above you described it. 
The PU F3 adds a shit smell that really smells very bad during flowering but sweetens up upon drying and curing. It goes from smelling like actual shit to an almost sweet caramel type smell. 
#1 smelled like rotten milk during flowering ( made me wanna puke ) but has cured to a very nice milky or creme like candy smell. 
I ran both Skywalker x PU F3 and Mother's Milk #31 x PU F3 as testers and they are both by far the hardest crosses to describe the terps that I have ever grown. 

Cheers


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 10, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> It smells exactly how the person who posted above you described it.
> The PU F3 adds a shit smell that really smells very bad during flowering but sweetens up upon drying and curing. It goes from smelling like actual shit to an almost sweet caramel type smell.
> #1 smelled like rotten milk during flowering ( made me wanna puke ) but has cured to a very nice milky or creme like candy smell.
> I ran both Skywalker x PU F3 and Mother's Milk #31 x PU F3 as testers and they are both by far the hardest crosses to describe the terps that I have ever grown.
> ...


Holy shit that sounds perfect. Did it come out purple?? I bought two packs from GLO because they released them before everyone else for some reason. I’m gonna try and hunt for a purple and milk smelling keeper from 22 seeds. I’ll probably find a nice male to f2 the line also


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 10, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> It's not _exactly_ the same thing but Bodhi apparently has a Goji F2 cut named "Santa Cruz Strawberry Cheesecake"or "Strawberry Cream Cheese" (I _think_ they're the same thing). A couple different quotes...
> 
> *Strawberry Cream cheese .. I like to call her Floppy cause she just flops all over the place with growth have to support her all over but think she worth it.. would say she grows as fast as Pinesol and Egg but she flops out all over not Vertically..easy to clone"
> 
> ...


Trellis nets are great. All of my strawberry Gojis are stout and happy. No flop!





GreenHighlander said:


> It smells exactly how the person who posted above you described it.
> The PU F3 adds a shit smell that really smells very bad during flowering but sweetens up upon drying and curing. It goes from smelling like actual shit to an almost sweet caramel type smell.
> #1 smelled like rotten milk during flowering ( made me wanna puke ) but has cured to a very nice milky or creme like candy smell.
> I ran both Skywalker x PU F3 and Mother's Milk #31 x PU F3 as testers and they are both by far the hardest crosses to describe the terps that I have ever grown.
> ...


I have PU F5 going in flower and I wouldn’t describe it as baby shit. Not sure if things changed dramatically from F3 to F5.. But I’ve smelled baby shit and this definitely is not baby shit.

All six PU F5 phenos seem to have the same signature smell that is very unique. It’s a woody, almost antique wood smell. If you have ever opened a really old wooden piece of furniture and gotten a whiff of that unmistakable smell... That is what it reminds me of. It brings a bit of floral on the back end but it’s predominately woody.

Honestly if I had any plant end up smelling like actual human shit, it would get the chop immediately.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 10, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Holy shit that sounds perfect. Did it come out purple?? I bought two packs from GLO because they released them before everyone else for some reason. I’m gonna try and hunt for a purple and milk smelling keeper from 22 seeds. I’ll probably find a nice male to f2 the line also


They are as purple as purple gets.



AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Trellis nets are great. All of my strawberry Gojis are stout and happy. No flop!
> 
> View attachment 4649336
> 
> ...


I have no idea about the F5 . I also didn't say baby shit. It is just straight up shit. Not manure but stinky human shit. Anyone who has grown it knows exactly the smell I am referring to. So I would guess that it has changed dramatically at F5 if you are getting a wood type smell. Also the smell I am describing is during flowering , not going into flowering. 

Cheers


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 10, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> They are as purple as purple gets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry. So much talk of different categories of shit here, hard to keep track! I’ll keep everyone updated on the PUF5. Sounds like it has changed a bit.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 10, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Sorry. So much talk of different categories of shit here, hard to keep track! I’ll keep everyone updated on the PUF5. Sounds like it has changed a bit.


lol Shitty Unicorn . Please do keep us posted on the F5's. I am quite curious what route it was taken.
Also my apologies I did not mean for my post to sound quite so dickish  

Cheers


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 10, 2020)

Is the purple unicorn available anywhere ? Couldn’t find it at GLG


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 10, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Is the purple unicorn available anywhere ? Couldn’t find it at GLG


Might still be able to find it at Headie Gardens. They had it for a while...


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Aug 10, 2020)

lambchopedd said:


> You guys give me hope, because I have a floppy Strawberry Goji male that looked impressive in every way from seed (and now clone)... but I’ve been debating on culling him due to the floppiness. Now I think I’ll keep the clone and take a stab at f2s.


Wow, I didn't expect that somebody would be having that exact dilemma with a Strawberry Goji male right now. That's cool! Take my comment for what it is... just speculation, but if you really liked the male besides the flop, it might be worth checking out.


----------



## OIL7IO (Aug 10, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Trellis nets are great. All of my strawberry Gojis are stout and happy. No flop!
> 
> View attachment 4649336


Yeah i need to start running 2 sets of nets instead of just the one. I feel like for the one I pulled early though even with 2 I still may have had issues. The branching after the flowering stretch was just so extremely thin that I feel like they would have fallen out from under themselves still. Probably still would have had to tie down every branch to the net. I'm too lazy to keep an under yielding floppy pheno around lol.

My keeper pheno has similar branching to yours from the looks of it but it also has some of the same thin floppys as the one I pulled early had.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 10, 2020)

Purple unicorn is one of the most purple budded strain you will ever find (in color). The testers I grew a while back were SSH x PUf3, and they smelled like pure fresh clean blackberries with a slight sour candy note when they were growing... no shit, no stink... After the cure some turned a little funky, but pretty much it was the same berry smell and taste, but with the woody smell and taste that was described above. I swear the smoke looked blue on the exhale, which was really cool, and the taste was wonderful, but the high just didn't do it for me... it was really good for a purple, but a lot of purple strains suck, so...


----------



## seedy character (Aug 10, 2020)

PU is a perfect acronym for Purple Unicorn because they stink. The closest to "wood" smell would be cedar chips heavily used under critters at a pet store. Maybe wet hay in a horse barn. Don't think it's growing conditions dependent as the PHK Booberry, Space Monkey, More Cowbell, and Mexican Mint companion plants couldn't have been further apart on the sniff test. Maybe I need to sift way, way more. Would never place a "berry" flavor on any PU cross. Burnt sugar, yes. A donut shops dumpster, definitely. It is something sweet, but not berry or citrus sweet. 

This is why I wasn't hyped for the upcoming drop. Purp Wook, Pillow Book, Strawberry Uni, and now with PU5 & Black Lights finishing up all have the same type funk. Not that I mind, at all, because it does cure out really well. Just that PU smell seems to dominate, along with effect and structure, everything. Having the PU5 I feel no need to have any other PU cross. Though the purp wookie v2 does leave a long lasting sour lavender mouth coating that is sublime. This dad seems stronger than the g13 at passing its dominance of defining characteristics. 

Has anyone else had multiple expressions from a pack or two of a PU daddy that was not PU dominate? Anyone get something other than giant purple/red/pink baseball bat spears of body hugging, mind floating, stinky delight? Have I been an outlier for coincidence?


----------



## SFnone (Aug 10, 2020)

seedy character said:


> PU is a perfect acronym for Purple Unicorn because they stink. The closest to "wood" smell would be cedar chips heavily used under critters at a pet store. Maybe wet hay in a horse barn. Don't think it's growing conditions dependent as the PHK Booberry, Space Monkey, More Cowbell, and Mexican Mint companion plants couldn't have been further apart on the sniff test. Maybe I need to sift way, way more. Would never place a "berry" flavor on any PU cross. Burnt sugar, yes. A donut shops dumpster, definitely. It is something sweet, but not berry or citrus sweet.
> 
> This is why I wasn't hyped for the upcoming drop. Purp Wook, Pillow Book, Strawberry Uni, and now with PU5 & Black Lights finishing up all have the same type funk. Not that I mind, at all, because it does cure out really well. Just that PU smell seems to dominate, along with effect and structure, everything. Having the PU5 I feel no need to have any other PU cross. Though the purp wookie v2 does leave a long lasting sour lavender mouth coating that is sublime. This dad seems stronger than the g13 at passing its dominance of defining characteristics.
> 
> Has anyone else had multiple expressions from a pack or two of a PU daddy that was not PU dominate? Anyone get something other than giant purple/red/pink baseball bat spears of body hugging, mind floating, stinky delight? Have I been an outlier for coincidence?


believe me, the ssh x pu f3 testers definitely had berry. one had a slight cough syrup thing that worked perfectly with it, but sour berry was the dominate smell. I still have buds, I would send you some if it wasn't such a hassle... I'll admit that it does change a little with time, but not stinky or nasty ever... it smokes like semi-sour candied blackberries and a sort of cedary incensey thing, put together with how blue velvet would taste if it was a flavor. that was only the ssh/f3 cross, but that is pretty much the flavor... actually, it's a very good description if I do say so myself.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 10, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Trellis nets are great. All of my strawberry Gojis are stout and happy. No flop!
> 
> View attachment 4649336
> 
> ...


 Well we can agree on the trellis but I dig the set up. Looks like it was put together nice. I posted just to say that pretty much lol. I hope my room lives up to the standard around here when its done!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 10, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well we can agree on the trellis but I dig the set up. Looks like it was put together nice. I posted just to say that pretty much lol. I hope my room lives up to the standard around here when its done!


Hah. Room is nice but it doesn’t keep the bad genetics away!

Srawberry Goji is full on herm, dumping balls and trying to throw pollen everywhere. I’m seeing the same thing from strawberry milk, and it’s the same type of herm. Balls pop lots of hairs, then nanners develops inside these sacks and it wants to dump a small amount of pollen at day 21-28.

Im concluding that strawberry milk is the culprit here since I have seen these ball tendencies on 2 SM females and 2 SG females. Same herm stages, structure, and timelines.

So at this point I’m removing any strawberry milk crosses from my list of wanted strains because it clearly has not been worked enough to weed out these bad traits. This seems especially problematic since these herm traits will be amplified if its crossed with anything chem/OG/cookies.

At this point I really can’t get super excited for any of his males aside from 88g13hp.

Room is stress free in terms of environmentals. 84F, 70% RH, 1200PPM CO2, scrubbed at 800CFM, auto irrigation and 15 hour dry down. I really caution against any cross that uses strawberry milk and another herm prone strain.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 10, 2020)

Well... shit... glad a popped only 2 strawberry milk f2. And many others I posted a page back. Mine is stress free as well. (Controlled room around tents with all the goodies etc. 

I am dealing with herm shit on my laplata labs alien bubba pez as well. It got a massive haircut and I'm hoping and watching close. I'm kinda only exited about a couple and am waiting for my babies to get in there. God damn the shit genetics!!! I even thinned my keepers to be let down! Getting a few back as we speak!!! Lucky wookie seems nut free for now! And frosty!

Happy growing!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 10, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well... shit... glad a popped only 2 strawberry milk f2. And many others I posted a page back. Mine is stress free as well. (Controlled room around tents with all the goodies etc.
> 
> I am dealing with herm shit on my laplata labs alien bubba pez as well. It got a massive haircut and I'm hoping and watching close. I'm kinda only exited about a couple and am waiting for my babies to get in there. God damn the shit genetics!!! I even thinned my keepers to be let down! Getting a few back as we speak!!! Lucky wookie seems nut free for now! And frosty!
> 
> Happy growing!


Yeah I was really excited for these strawberry milks too. I have one stellar pheno that is not showing balls, but I cant use this in any cross without S1->BX to stabilize. It’s such a shame too because the resin and early terps are off the chart. The strawberry goji also looks absolutely phenomenal aside from identifying as a boy.


----------



## seedy character (Aug 10, 2020)

SFnone said:


> believe me, the ssh x pu f3 testers definitely had berry. one had a slight cough syrup thing that worked perfectly with it, but sour berry was the dominate smell. I still have buds, I would send you some if it wasn't such a hassle... I'll admit that it does change a little with time, but not stinky or nasty ever... it smokes like semi-sour candied blackberries and a sort of cedary incensey thing, put together with how blue velvet would taste if it was a flavor. that was only the ssh/f3 cross, but that is pretty much the flavor... actually, it's a very good description if I do say so myself.


I saw your post, but ignored it because I never consider testers as an available option. Couldn't test even if I were so luckily selected. Your's is also a cross unlike the ones I listed unless the SSH is the SS Hashplant & not SS Haze. The lines I mentioned are all heavyish on the indica and a few are built with close cousins. On the surface this could explain a lot of our differences.

What you describe is basically what I was looking for to begin with, a true purple with blackberry hash terps and chem power. 2 outta 3 aint bad & I'm not complaining. This stuff is literally & figuratively the shit. Just want an experience similar to yours. Black Raz maybe? Still have more beans. Would just like to hear if others are getting noticeably varying phenos of available lines.

Strawberry Unicorn 5 ladies - Sour Milk/Shit or Dry Cereal/Shit - not even a hint of berry(thankfully no balls on those @AdvancedBuffalo)
Purple Wookie v2 11 ladies - Cedar Citrus/Shit - lavender aftertaste(cannot articulate how good this was)
Pillow Book 3 ladies - Hashy/Earthy Shit - All around disappointment
PU5 & BLF so far mostly poo.

When I say shit I don't mean like a fresh turd up close. More like the way a nursery or a petting zoo from a distance smells. Its not overpowering, its just there. Have had this same profile come up in a Mendo/Bubba/OG2 line that was affectionately known in these parts as "butthole."

Oddly enough, did have several Pinball Wizards that would fit your description of sour berry/ cherry-like when I was expecting fresh, citrus, and peppery. Others leaned heavily cedar/lavender obviously from the Wook. That cross uses the SSHaze.

Feel ya on the exchanging things too. If only our republic wasn't a lie.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 10, 2020)

seedy character said:


> PU is a perfect acronym for Purple Unicorn because they stink. The closest to "wood" smell would be cedar chips heavily used under critters at a pet store. Maybe wet hay in a horse barn. Don't think it's growing conditions dependent as the PHK Booberry, Space Monkey, More Cowbell, and Mexican Mint companion plants couldn't have been further apart on the sniff test. Maybe I need to sift way, way more. Would never place a "berry" flavor on any PU cross. Burnt sugar, yes. A donut shops dumpster, definitely. It is something sweet, but not berry or citrus sweet.
> 
> This is why I wasn't hyped for the upcoming drop. Purp Wook, Pillow Book, Strawberry Uni, and now with PU5 & Black Lights finishing up all have the same type funk. Not that I mind, at all, because it does cure out really well. Just that PU smell seems to dominate, along with effect and structure, everything. Having the PU5 I feel no need to have any other PU cross. Though the purp wookie v2 does leave a long lasting sour lavender mouth coating that is sublime. This dad seems stronger than the g13 at passing its dominance of defining characteristics.
> 
> Has anyone else had multiple expressions from a pack or two of a PU daddy that was not PU dominate? Anyone get something other than giant purple/red/pink baseball bat spears of body hugging, mind floating, stinky delight? Have I been an outlier for coincidence?


Once I picked up Purple Unicorn F5, I also felt no need to have any Purple Unicorn crosses. I feel with this tool that Bodhi has so generously given to the community i will be able to find a male to cross with my own females if I want more PU. Trust me, its not like I'll be saving any money by not buying the crosses. I will probably pick up, if I get there quick enough, Banana Spliff, Baba Kush and Mendo Sunshine from this drop.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 11, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Once I picked up Purple Unicorn F5, I also felt no need to have any Purple Unicorn crosses. I feel with this tool that Bodhi has so generously given to the community i will be able to find a male to cross with my own females if I want more PU. Trust me, its not like I'll be saving any money by not buying the crosses. I will probably pick up, if I get there quick enough, Banana Spliff, Baba Kush and Mendo Sunshine from this drop.


Thats exactly how I feel. I think his release of the PU signals the end of its use. There’s really no reason to keep running it. Possibly same with strawberry milk. I’m thinking that there may be some changes coming to Bodhi’s male stable. Or at least I hope that is the case!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 11, 2020)

seedy character said:


> I saw your post, but ignored it because I never consider testers as an available option. Couldn't test even if I were so luckily selected. Your's is also a cross unlike the ones I listed unless the SSH is the SS Hashplant & not SS Haze. The lines I mentioned are all heavyish on the indica and a few are built with close cousins. On the surface this could explain a lot of our differences.
> 
> What you describe is basically what I was looking for to begin with, a true purple with blackberry hash terps and chem power. 2 outta 3 aint bad & I'm not complaining. This stuff is literally & figuratively the shit. Just want an experience similar to yours. Black Raz maybe? Still have more beans. Would just like to hear if others are getting noticeably varying phenos of available lines.
> 
> ...


The PU and 88g13hp males are so stable that I would wager that you could cross them with anything herm prone and they would stabilize for an F1. I have absolutely no issues with my 88g13hp OG and chem crosses. Something like forest queen should be totally fine to run.


----------



## The Mantis (Aug 11, 2020)

Pinball Wizard #11 here at 70days. Not much Wookie sweet smells on this one. 8 females in the pack & most of the phenos we've grown out have leaned mostly to the mom side on the smell/taste side. The #1 pheno we have is a nice mix of fruit with the ssh taste/smell. Most of the effects have been the same, a muted version of the original silver haze. Nothing beats the rush of the original silver haze imo. This is a muted version of that high (like ssh) but the taste is what really gives it an edge. SSH taste is nothing spectacular with a bland spicy type taste, that is unique but not necessarily sought after or rare. I haven't grown ssh or sh (growing some sh right now and will see if it's for real) but these have been less stretchy than I imagined. #11 pictured here, was grown out in a 1gal under cheap led and topped right before the flip to give 3-4 tops of nice sized flower, but the plant is only about 17" tall from the ground. No nutes, only fox farm strawberry fields and a couple moong bean teas.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 11, 2020)

Ya wanna see floppy, I got floppy, lol!

Jungle Spice #1 at 26 days.




After the resurrection.


A week later.


Her big sis, who was staked in a more timely fashion. She's at 54 days.




Support your local flora, lol!


----------



## seedy character (Aug 11, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Once I picked up Purple Unicorn F5, I also felt no need to have any Purple Unicorn crosses. I feel with this tool that Bodhi has so generously given to the community i will be able to find a male to cross with my own females if I want more PU. Trust me, its not like I'll be saving any money by not buying the crosses. I will probably pick up, if I get there quick enough, Banana Spliff, Baba Kush and Mendo Sunshine from this drop.


Exactly this. 

Fingers crossed for another BOGO or at least less than 5 must have freebies. My meager funds at hand, I'm ready to keyboard bash my way to the Nierika promised land! Praise be to the fast connection!


----------



## Houstini (Aug 11, 2020)

Neroli 91 Oregon Outdoor. Transplanted from 4” pot June 15, living happily in a 65


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 11, 2020)

seedy character said:


> Exactly this.
> 
> Fingers crossed for another BOGO or at least less than 5 must have freebies. My meager funds at hand, I'm ready to keyboard bash my way to the Nierika promised land! Praise be to the fast connection!


The only thing on my radar right now if the banana spliff. I think that combination has the traits to bring a super banana bread like terp signature.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 11, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> The only thing on my radar right now if the banana spliff. I think that combination has the traits to bring a super banana bread like terp signature.


Next time I make banana bread I'm gonna put some lavender in it so I don't have to wait so long to taste it. Lol


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 11, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Next time I make banana bread I'm gonna put some lavender in it so I don't have to wait so long to taste it. Lol


Honestly I’ve never noticed strong lavender scents from Wookie. It sorta just makes things funky smelling and it’s kind of a pushover in crosses. Never been overly impressed with it. If anything, it kinda makes things smell like damp bread lol.

It’s probably better off as it’s own strain.


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 11, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Honestly I’ve never noticed strong lavender scents from Wookie. It sorta just makes things funky smelling and it’s kind of a pushover in crosses. Never been overly impressed with it. If anything, it kinda makes things smell like damp bread lol.
> 
> It’s probably better off as it’s own strain.


Gotta look for the keeper pheno. It’s straight lavender funk with enough flower time. I noticed my favorite lavender aura go from a faint grassy sweet blueberry to lavender.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 11, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> Gotta look for the keeper pheno. It’s straight lavender funk with enough flower time. I noticed my favorite lavender aura go from a faint grassy sweet blueberry to lavender.


Ill bet it depends on the cross too. The crosses I ran with wookie definitely did not set the phenos up for lavender dominance. It was completely dominated by chem, cookies, GG, etc.

I’ve heard lavender jack shows a lot of lavender dominance in the cross. I have been meaning to pick up a few more wookie crosses.

I definitely would not complain about a lavender banana terp profile haha.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 11, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Honestly I’ve never noticed strong lavender scents from Wookie. It sorta just makes things funky smelling and it’s kind of a pushover in crosses. Never been overly impressed with it. If anything, it kinda makes things smell like damp bread lol.
> 
> It’s probably better off as it’s own strain.


I had a Space Monkey that was straight up lavender. Grew it too long, my wife doesn't even want me to try another Wookie cross for a while. That's ok, I need to keep going through my older stock anyway. I would hate to get to the point of any of my older packs starting to lose germination rates. Snow Lotus, 88g13, SSDD and Appalachia crosses are doing it for me right now, those, @Useful Seeds and some testers. Plenty of variation and stable, can't ask for much more.


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 11, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I had a Space Monkey that was straight up lavender. Grew it too long, my wife doesn't even want me to try another Wookie cross for a while. That's ok, I need to keep going through my older stock anyway. I would hate to get to the point of any of my older packs starting to lose germination rates. Snow Lotus, 88g13, SSDD and Appalachia crosses are doing it for me right now, those, @Useful Seeds and some testers. Plenty of variation and stable, can't ask for much more.


I’ll help your wife out and take any wookie crosses off your hands.... It’s for a good cause!


----------



## crisnpropa (Aug 11, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> Bodhi Midsummer 2020 New Releases coming this month.
> The new stock includes:
> Booty (pirate sweat x 88g13/hp)
> Unicorn milk (mothers milk 31 x purple unicorn f3)
> ...


When's this Bodhi drop????????


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 11, 2020)

Black Triangle x Sunshine Daydream


----------



## Boosky (Aug 11, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> View attachment 4651004
> Black Triangle x Sunshine Daydream


One of, "The ones that got away". Looking yummy, for some reason I start salivating when I see that color of bud. That lime green, mmm, mmm.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Aug 11, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Is the purple unicorn available anywhere ? Couldn’t find it at GLG


still up at speakeasy


----------



## Judio_gardens (Aug 11, 2020)

Does anyone have any info on the Jamaican used in Natural mystic ( Jamaican x snow lotus)? I haven't been able to find any info on it .


----------



## Houstini (Aug 11, 2020)

Lots of talk about lavender popping up in Wookiee crosses, the neroli 91 is extremely lavender floral on this cut. Unfortunately my test garden had a failure and I was unable to smoke any, plus side is I was able to select for powdery mildew resistance.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 11, 2020)

Judio_gardens said:


> Does anyone have any info on the Jamaican used in Natural mystic ( Jamaican x snow lotus)? I haven't been able to find any info on it .


Never even knew about it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 12, 2020)

My 7 Bodhi's are about 2 weeks into flower. Big stretch on the Dragon Fruit and Snow temple. The Dragon Fruit is pushing 8' after being topped at 5'. And they are mealy bug and Japanese beetle magnets. I'll stick with indoors on them from now on. Healthy and not showing any stress from the mealys. Which are getting lower in numbers every day. Got a ladybug farm going at the moment. Very good at their job. 

I'm putting up a greenhouse just to ensure a complete finish on them. And to contain and filter the scent. This week my garden smells like spicy,cheap head shop incense. Last week it was skunk and something not so pleasant. I'll get some up to date pics. These are of 6 different strains from 3 breeders.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My 7 Bodhi's are about 2 weeks into flower. Big stretch on the Dragon Fruit and Snow temple. The Dragon Fruit is pushing 8' after being topped at 5'. And they are mealy bug and Japanese beetle magnets. I'll stick with indoors on them from now on. Healthy and not showing any stress from the mealys. Which are getting lower in numbers every day. Got a ladybug farm going at the moment. Very good at their job.
> 
> I'm putting up a greenhouse just to ensure a complete finish on them. And to contain and filter the scent. This week my garden smells like spicy,cheap head shop incense. Last week it was skunk and something not so pleasant. I'll get some up to date pics. These are of 6 different strains from 3 breeders.View attachment 4651220


looking great! Plants just look so much better out in the sun


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 12, 2020)

Had my camera with me this am when I was checking on the gals. 



Strawberry Headband is about 6 1/2 ft tall ( including the rubermaid )


And I am very happy with how Koko has filled out the 5 1/2 ft x 5 1/2 ft piece of fencing. 


I am also pleasantly surprised at just how good of a job a garden hose on full blast does on aphids. 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 12, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> looking great! Plants just look so much better out in the sun


I also meant to quote this and say I 100% agree. There is just something about plants in the great outdoors that I just love  

Cheers


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 12, 2020)

seedy character said:


> Dank Sinatra & the Elephantizer? A lot of us unlucky, slept on individuals still want to give those a go.


Just 3 young DS plants i have, and no more seeds. But if all goes well and i get both male and female i will mate them, to make the (very small gene pool) F3 seeds available. TE or TE remix is also a strain i am interested in as many of you are.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 12, 2020)

Sunshine Daydream enjoying some sun 
Taken July 30th before trim.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 12, 2020)

undercovergrow said:


> Sunshine Daydream enjoying some sun View attachment 4651364View attachment 4651365
> Taken July 30th before trim.


Different looking grain in those planter boards and also good to see ya back around. Of all the SSDD you have run is this your favorite in the pictures?

Cheers


----------



## Clarky16 (Aug 12, 2020)

Soulmate on the left, space monkey on the right. Monkey is well over 7' at this point


----------



## Clarky16 (Aug 12, 2020)

Bodhi tent


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 12, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Different looking grain in those planter boards and also good to see ya back around. Of all the SSDD you have run is this your favorite in the pictures?
> 
> Cheers


Hi GreenHighlander  My favorite picture is a SSDD that turned colors on me and I can’t find it. I thought I had uploaded it on here somewhere  but can’t find it.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 12, 2020)

I just have to note how happy I am today! 6lb of euro and 5lb of reds headed my way soon. Thinking of throwing them in coast of maine lobster compost or oly mountain fish compost along with all my ammendments etc. Will help my bodhi bushes when my room is done! Started framing today! O ya! 

Lucky wookie is looking frosty as well!

Happy growing!


----------



## Genki88 (Aug 12, 2020)

Finally got some Sunshine Daydream F2's going that were given to me by an angel in disguise. 4 out of 4 seeds germinated, I have 1 normal growing seedling and 3 weirdos lol. Very excited to see what i find and hopefully female please.........


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 12, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Honestly I’ve never noticed strong lavender scents from Wookie. It sorta just makes things funky smelling and it’s kind of a pushover in crosses. Never been overly impressed with it. If anything, it kinda makes things smell like damp bread lol.
> 
> It’s probably better off as it’s own strain.





undercovergrow said:


> Sunshine Daydream enjoying some sun View attachment 4651364View attachment 4651365
> Taken July 30th before trim.


A lovely tree as grown by thee.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 12, 2020)

Judio_gardens said:


> Does anyone have any info on the Jamaican used in Natural mystic ( Jamaican x snow lotus)? I haven't been able to find any info on it .


It's from Jamaica. Sorry I just couldn't resist. I had a pack of Jamaican Hashplant and gave it to a friend but am still interested to find out what I gave away. He moved so I never found out what they turned out like. I second the motion on finding out what the Jamaican used is. On a different note, I will be pulling down my Mountain Temple, Bingo Pajamas and Drunken Parrot either tomorrow or Friday. Should have a pre-cure smoke report in a couple weeks. Very excited to see what flavors are in these, should be quite the assortment.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Aug 12, 2020)

Boosky said:


> It's from Jamaica. Sorry I just couldn't resist. I had a pack of Jamaican Hashplant and gave it to a friend but am still interested to find out what I gave away. He moved so I never found out what they turned out like. I second the motion on finding out what the Jamaican used is. On a different note, I will be pulling down my Mountain Temple, Bingo Pajamas and Drunken Parrot either tomorrow or Friday. Should have a pre-cure smoke report in a couple weeks. Very excited to see what flavors are in these, should be quite the assortment.


I'm stoked to see how the drunken parrots turn out; I feel like there has to be something noteworthy in the pack with those parents.

I grew out the Jamaican Hashplant; kind of a hybrid smoke that wasn't really my speed. Sweet and citrus with some g13 floral under it. Beautiful plants though. 

I found this description of the mom about a thousand pages back "jamaican bush hashplant (heirloom) collected early 2000’s… perfect example of a modern hybrid caribean heirloom. looks like an old dutch hashplant and an island sativa shacked up together. I’ve found more indica expressions in the line, but the sativa ancestry pops out sometimes too. beautiful, large, hearty, majestic plant with tropical fruit and spiced rum aromas, nice potent hybrid effect, 9-10 week…"


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 13, 2020)

undercovergrow said:


> Hi GreenHighlander  My favorite picture is a SSDD that turned colors on me and I can’t find it. I thought I had uploaded it on here somewhere  but can’t find it.


Sorry I should of worded my question better  
Is the plant in the pics from yesterday your favorite pheno of SSDD ? 

Cheers


----------



## Boosky (Aug 13, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> I'm stoked to see how the drunken parrots turn out; I feel like there has to be something noteworthy in the pack with those parents.
> 
> I grew out the Jamaican Hashplant; kind of a hybrid smoke that wasn't really my speed. Sweet and citrus with some g13 floral under it. Beautiful plants though.
> 
> I found this description of the mom about a thousand pages back "jamaican bush hashplant (heirloom) collected early 2000’s… perfect example of a modern hybrid caribean heirloom. looks like an old dutch hashplant and an island sativa shacked up together. I’ve found more indica expressions in the line, but the sativa ancestry pops out sometimes too. beautiful, large, hearty, majestic plant with tropical fruit and spiced rum aromas, nice potent hybrid effect, 9-10 week…"


Thank you


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 13, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Sorry I should of worded my question better
> Is the plant in the pics from yesterday your favorite pheno of SSDD ?
> 
> Cheers


I’ll let you know in a few months


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Aug 13, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Honestly I’ve never noticed strong lavender scents from Wookie. It sorta just makes things funky smelling and it’s kind of a pushover in crosses. Never been overly impressed with it. If anything, it kinda makes things smell like damp bread lol.
> 
> It’s probably better off as it’s own strain.


I tested out some bubba katsu x omg about a year ago. I had 3 females out of 7 that had a soggy bread smell when cured up. Kind of like the smell you get from a sandwich that has tomato and mayo on it that sits way to long and gets soggy. Needless to say I did not like it. Had one female though that was stretcher than the rest that had a killer grapefruit and coffee scent going on. Finished in 10 weeks and had a heavy stone to her I really enjoyed. Wish I would have kept a cut!


----------



## lukio (Aug 13, 2020)

Sup Bodhi peeps. had a lil accident last round and ended up with a load of Black Triangle crosses. The Black Triangle is some of the nicest smoke i've come across so i'm stoked for these

x Guava Wookie
x Chem Kesey
x TK x Strawberry Milk
x ClusterFunk
x Black Triangle
x Road Dawg (karma)

This is Black Triangle F2. 10/10 popped


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 13, 2020)

Sad. Just found out a Lucky Charms was a herm. Didn't expect that. Paid my last respects and gave it a proper burial in the compost pile. Others are nice.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 13, 2020)

lukio said:


> Sup Bodhi peeps. had a lil accident last round and ended up with a load of Black Triangle crosses. The Black Triangle is some of the nicest smoke i've come across so i'm stoked for these
> 
> x Guava Wookie
> x Chem Kesey
> ...


Not a bad problem to have


----------



## lukio (Aug 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sad. Just found out a Lucky Charms was a herm. Didn't expect that. Paid my last respects and gave it a proper burial in the compost pile. Others are nice.


condolences



idlewilder said:


> Not a bad problem to have


yeah true, i was pretty annoyed at my laziness for a while... but once some other BT cured from another tent i was alright with it!


----------



## Boosky (Aug 13, 2020)

lukio said:


> Sup Bodhi peeps. had a lil accident last round and ended up with a load of Black Triangle crosses. The Black Triangle is some of the nicest smoke i've come across so i'm stoked for these
> 
> x Guava Wookie
> x Chem Kesey
> ...


Chem Kesey and Clusterfunk crosses should be dank!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sad. Just found out a Lucky Charms was a herm. Didn't expect that. Paid my last respects and gave it a proper burial in the compost pile. Others are nice.



I hear ya man... my laplata labs alien bubba pez got fed to the worms . Def not my room just a shitty pheno or cross. No bannana yet after a BIG lollipoping etc... God damn nuts! My lucky wookie and peach hp looking stable thus far at day 31!


----------



## lukio (Aug 13, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Chem Kesey and Clusterfunk crosses should be dank!


man, yeah! the clusterfunk stood out, really great plants imo. the kesey i havent made my mind up on but i havent really dug in yet so could still surprise me. im running them all a second time to make sure



Diesel0889 said:


> peach hp


that sounds nice!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 13, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> I hear ya man... my laplata labs alien bubba pez got fed to the worms . Def not my room just a shitty pheno or cross. No bannana yet after a BIG lollipoping etc... God damn nuts! My lucky wookie and peach hp looking stable thus far at day 31!


I got 2 Luckies, 2 Dragon Fruits and 2 Snow temples left from 12 F2's, 50/50 m/f this run. Nice variations between strains though.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 13, 2020)

Not much feedback yet on the OMG male. Except @reallybigjesusfreak grow and review of Eternal Sunshine. I noticed Celestial Citron has a Wookie 7 female X OMG male. Sounds interesting. A lemony Wookie sounds like. I guess Stinky Citrus wasn't chosen for a name. Though anyone can use it if they want.
BTW, i want to do a cross of Wookie X Cocoa Puffs (Hazeman) called Chocolate Chewbacca. Think i'll get sued by Lucas Films?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 13, 2020)

lukio said:


> man, yeah! the clusterfunk stood out, really great plants imo. the kesey i havent made my mind up on but i havent really dug in yet so could still surprise me. im running them all a second time to make sure
> 
> 
> that sounds nice!


People might roll their eyes at this, but I was tasting the resin on my clusterfunks and one pheno’s resin made my tongue go numb. Apparently high concentrations of beta caryophyllene can do that. Same compound that is found in clove oil that is used as an anesthetic.

Quick everyone, go lick your plants and tell me what happens!


----------



## lukio (Aug 13, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> People might roll their eyes at this, but I was tasting the resin on my clusterfunks and one pheno’s resin made my tongue go numb. Apparently high concentrations of beta caryophyllene can do that. Same compound that is found in clove oil that is used as an anesthetic.
> 
> Quick everyone, go lick your plants and tell me what happens!


pahahah! nah im down. brb


----------



## See green (Aug 13, 2020)

This is gypsy eyes and Granola fr


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 13, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> People might roll their eyes at this, but I was tasting the resin on my clusterfunks and one pheno’s resin made my tongue go numb. Apparently high concentrations of beta caryophyllene can do that. Same compound that is found in clove oil that is used as an anesthetic.
> 
> Quick everyone, go lick your plants and tell me what happens!


Mine has significant CBD content.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 13, 2020)

lukio said:


> man, yeah! the clusterfunk stood out, really great plants imo. the kesey i havent made my mind up on but i havent really dug in yet so could still surprise me. im running them all a second time to make sure


Have grown a few Clusterfunks and highly recommend it. Will be running Chem Kesey next round after Blueberry Mountain, Wolfpack, Goji and Cougar Milk.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 13, 2020)

Nice lineup! Always wanted to try Wolfpack. Nothin there to shake a stick at!


----------



## Boosky (Aug 13, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Nice lineup! Always wanted to try Wolfpack. Nothin there to shake a stick at!


As always, I just hope I do them justice.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 13, 2020)

2 Wolfpack in early veg and a boy is welcome, some great Genetics here, also great herb.


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello Bodhiheads 
I have a couple of Divine Intervention in early veg that have pistols and I’ll flower those out and report back with pics 
Also... the pollen chuck I did with that soul mate male worked enough at least for me to have some seeds that germed. I chucked on to a soul mate female from the same pack to make some f2’s and a couple of other crosses. So I popped just like five of them and a couple are sprouting (apple sundae x soul mate) I’m not expecting anything out of any of these seeds it was just more for my experience to see if I could. So I’ll grow them out just for fun


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 13, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> People might roll their eyes at this, but I was tasting the resin on my clusterfunks and one pheno’s resin made my tongue go numb. Apparently high concentrations of beta caryophyllene can do that. Same compound that is found in clove oil that is used as an anesthetic.
> 
> Quick everyone, go lick your plants and tell me what happens!


Ate the resin on my fingers just now after trimming. Lips are in fact numb lol. Sorta like coke.


----------



## seedy character (Aug 13, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Not much feedback yet on the OMG male. Except @reallybigjesusfreak grow and review of Eternal Sunshine. I noticed Celestial Citron has a Wookie 7 female X OMG male. Sounds interesting. A lemony Wookie sounds like. I guess Stinky Citrus wasn't chosen for a name. Though anyone can use it if they want.
> BTW, i want to do a cross of Wookie X Cocoa Puffs (Hazeman) called Chocolate Chewbacca. Think i'll get sued by Lucas Films?


Lemon G x OMG, like being pummeled with a sack of old lemons. Expected hybrid looks, got mostly afghani. 7 fingered, ovalish fans. Vigorous veg, 2x much stretch. Shaggy spear buds. Lots of popcorn growth under canopy during flowering. Racy, 2 hour high. 

Cherry Queen. Summer 2017 drop. All looked like ph patrols pics on GLG, save one. Tighter buds & very citrus/lemony(guessing an OMG leaner) on that one. Muted to strong cherry smells on the rest. Medium vigor, minimal stretch, super thick branching, big n greasy buds. Be ready for a nap.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 13, 2020)

seedy character said:


> Lemon G x OMG, like being pummeled with a sack of old lemons. Expected hybrid looks, got mostly afghani. 7 fingered, ovalish fans. Vigorous veg, 2x much stretch. Shaggy spear buds. Lots of popcorn growth under canopy during flowering. Racy, 2 hour high.
> 
> Cherry Queen. Summer 2017 drop. All looked like ph patrols pics on GLG, save one. Tighter buds & very citrus/lemony(guessing an OMG leaner) on that one. Muted to strong cherry smells on the rest. Medium vigor, minimal stretch, super thick branching, big n greasy buds. Be ready for a nap.


I'm still keeping a pack of that Cherry Queen cold for the future, but I get more excited every time someone describes their experience with it. Thanks


----------



## seedy character (Aug 14, 2020)

Maybe pick up another.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2020)

Old Soul yields well, smells piney and more throughout flower. Strong and mellow highhigh, seems to make a lot of thoughts. A bit hard to stay focused with a pretty Stoney feel. Flowered 4 and 1 is very Skunky also, haven’t tried her.
Crowded trichs with long stalks.

Recommend to anyone


----------



## The Mantis (Aug 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Old Soul yields well, smells piney and more throughout flower. Strong and mellow highhigh, seems to make a lot of thoughts. A bit hard to stay focused with a pretty Stoney feel. Flowered 4 and 1 is very Skunky also, haven’t tried her.
> Crowded trichs with long stalks.
> 
> Recommend to anyone


Like it better than Soulmate?


----------



## GrowRijt (Aug 14, 2020)

Morning friends. Here is one of my Kodama mamas with a visitor. She is going to be an awesome specimen I can tell. My other Kodama lady is similar but smaller overall. I’ll probably pollinate both for F2 just to see.


I also flowered out a granola funk remix male that was just awesome. Huge double serrated leaves like ogkb and vigor of the Wookie. She getting some of that too. .


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Like it better than Soulmate?


Like em both, Old Soul in the Arizer Air at this moment, both hard hitters and upper level herb. Like both more than Black Triangle and slightly less than Space Monkey
Lots of Vapor in both and a high type high with a Stoney edge
Less piney when cured


----------



## johny sunset (Aug 14, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Neroli 91 Oregon Outdoor. Transplanted from 4” pot June 15, living happily in a 65
> View attachment 4650803


Looks great fir sure. I’ll be super interested to see how this turns out fir you. I’ve been sitting on a pack for awhile now.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 14, 2020)

seedy character said:


> Maybe pick up another.


I've got a few others to make sure I get at least 1 pack of before I double down.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Aug 14, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I've got a few others to make sure I get at least 1 pack of before I double down.


Only doubling down?


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 14, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Only doubling down?


Yes, I'm on the Covid budget, with hours reduced at work for the last 2 months.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 14, 2020)

seedy character said:


> Lemon G x OMG, and Cherry Queen....


Thank you for the OMG updates! He seems to add some size to the buds and extra citrus flavor. I love me some grapefruit.


----------



## jp68 (Aug 14, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Thank you for the OMG updates! He seems to add some size to the buds and extra citrus flavor. I love me some grapefruit.


Its used in nikah and the keeper has a tropical fruit smell and seems to throw out sativas . lots of vigor and size compared to the tk used


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2020)

I also raised three almost identical Cherry Queen which were all small bushes, compact with heavy dense nugs. Was happier using later in the day, need to thaw some out


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 14, 2020)

Yesterday it was a herm Lucky. Today the Dragon Fruit that wouldn't show. It showed me its nuts. Finally. Yes I said it. No more surprises appear to be in store. Opened my raised bed up to some more light and alot of air. I'm happy. I'll get some bud pics when they look like buds. Just getting started.


----------



## seedy character (Aug 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I also raised three almost identical Cherry Queen which were all small bushes, compact with heavy dense nugs. Was happier using later in the day, need to thaw some out


Did any of them have a mentholated aspect? Was thinking thats the only quality that could possibly improve an otherwise perfect afghani. Curious to know if its huntable. 

@mawasmada Feel that. Not sure if the latest restock is a new pairing or pulled from the fridge. Hopefully it'll be around for a while. If not, wait until you can pollinate & hope you get at least a bulbous male & female from the pack for f2. If you like cherry & a mild psychedelic with knock down effect, this is for you. 

@The Bud Whisperer Hold up. Sometimes I'm a little slow. Are you saying you have a female wookie to cross to cocoa puffs? Was wookie released openly? Clone? OMG I'm freaking out over here.  Do, want, now!


----------



## klyphman (Aug 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Yesterday it was a herm Lucky. Today the Dragon Fruit that wouldn't show. It showed me its nuts. Finally. Yes I said it. No more surprises appear to be in store. Opened my raised bed up to some more light and alot of air. I'm happy. I'll get some bud pics when they look like buds. Just getting started. View attachment 4653638


Disappointing. I had a plant (non Bodhi) take ages to show this outdoor season too and it ended up being male.

I see you left the trunks in the ground. I did not with my ‘surprise’ but kinda wish I had to allow for experimentation with grafting. I do it all the time with fruit trees and think I’ve read it is possible with cannabis.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 14, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Disappointing. I had a plant (non Bodhi) take ages to show this outdoor season too and it ended up being male.
> 
> I see you left the trunks in the ground. I did not with my ‘surprise’ but kinda wish I had to allow for experimentation with grafting. I do it all the time with fruit trees and think I’ve read it is possible with cannabis.


I left them due to heat and old age. Let the roots breakdown and feed my soil as well. Not a typical summer here. Hotter and sunnier. Pretty dry as well. Happy growing.


----------



## Houstini (Aug 14, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Looks great fir sure. I’ll be super interested to see how this turns out fir you. I’ve been sitting on a pack for awhile now.


Haven’t seen too many neroli 91 grown, genetically it seems interesting. I’m overall happy with it, test run did nicely with the other phenoes but this cut didn’t make it in the indoor hunt. I’ll give cuts of known value to family but I’m more than happy to experiment in my own garden.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 14, 2020)

@seedy character .... a female wookie...? ... Do, want, now!

You are not slow, i'm so sorry to disappoint, i was referring to using a Wookie Hashplant female (wookie 7 x 88g13hp) to cross to a chocolate male.
The Wookie Hashplant is the closest representation (i would hope) to a pure female Wookie, and is 1 of only 2 strains (that i know of) that uses a female Wookie in the cross, also there is the Celestial Citron (wookie 7 x OMG); all the rest use the male Wookie.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 14, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> @The Bud Whisperer Hold up. Sometimes I'm a little slow. Are you saying you have a female wookie to cross to cocoa puffs? Was wookie released openly? Clone? OMG I'm freaking out over here.  Do, want, now!


You are not slow, i'm so sorry to dissapoint, i was referring to using a Wookie Hashplant female (wookie 7 x 88g13hp) to cross to a chocolate male. The Wookie Hashplant is the only strain (that i know of) that uses a female Wookie in the cross, all the rest use the male Wookie.
[/QUOTE]
Hashy, lavender and chocolate, sounds good to me. Anything chocolate sounds good to me. Lol


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 14, 2020)

Sunshine Daydream responded great to pruning

This is from a batch of F2s I made back in 2015! It’s been exciting to watch her grow outside! She was topped once.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 14, 2020)

undercovergrow said:


> Sunshine Daydream responded great to pruning
> View attachment 4653939
> This is from a batch of F2s I made back in 2015! It’s been exciting to watch her grow outside! She was topped once.


I find them to over respond to pruning. Nice girl.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I find them to over respond to pruning. Nice girl.


First time outside for me to get to see her grow, so that’s good info! I did a light prune, and I’m glad I did now.  She’s at my Uncle’s and it’s been a lot of fun.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 14, 2020)

undercovergrow said:


> First time outside for me to get to see her grow, so that’s good info! I did a light prune, and I’m glad I did now.  She’s at my Uncle’s and it’s been a lot of fun.


Here's an extreme example of defensive growth prompted by pruning,"defoliation". hate that word. But always twice the growth you cut.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 14, 2020)

I have strict sight laws. Tried to keep them short. OOPS! Greenhouse going up tomorrow if my blocks, peat and compost arrive tomorrow. Like natural. Neighbors are too close.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have strict sight laws. Tried to keep them short. OOPS! Greenhouse going up tomorrow if my blocks, peat and compost arrive tomorrow. Like natural. Neighbors are too close.


I feel that. I'm in the lower mitten, and I have no fence. I'm considering a move though, so I'm not putting one up.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 14, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Hashy, lavender and chocolate, sounds good to me. Anything chocolate sounds good to me. Lol


I'm surprised Bodhi hasn't gone in the chocolate direction. But it's not like he's running out of strains to work with haha.
Sakura has Katsu Bubba X Wookie. I've heard Bubba has some chocolate flavored ones. So Sakura would be very nice i think. The flowers are gorgeous! NOT my flower photo but i wish it was; it's credited to "© nube":


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 14, 2020)

Most of my neighbors are med users or recreational. Throw them a few nuggs when asked and they are fine. The one behind me is a CRC preacher in his late 80's. Sent the police here to see what I was growing a few weeks ago. Cop was decent but out of the law. Let him in and showed it all. Explained the law to him with print outs of Michigan Common Law codes from the gov. site. Agreed I was trying hard to be legal and the preacher did not ID the plants. Suggested a covering or chopping. Grow sunflowers about 3 weeks before you plant outdoors. Easy, hearty, grow anywhere except wet 10+ foot privacy fence. 3 rows deep and you can't see through them.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> .....the preacher did not ID the plants.....


"No officer, i didn't get a real good look at the suspect. I think she was about 8 feet tall, and bright green, wearing a green hat and green clothes. Smelled real funny! Like a giant skunk got into a wrestling match with an old diesel truck."


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 14, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> "No officer, i didn't get a real good look at the suspect. I think she was about 8 feet tall, and bright green, wearing a green hat and green clothes. Smelled real funny! Like a giant skunk got into a wrestling match with an old diesel truck."


That would be the C.C. pre '98 BK creeping in the bushes. Appreciate the laugh.


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Most of my neighbors are med users or recreational. Throw them a few nuggs when asked and they are fine. The one behind me is a CRC preacher in his late 80's. Sent the police here to see what I was growing a few weeks ago. Cop was decent but out of the law. Let him in and showed it all. Explained the law to him with print outs of Michigan Common Law codes from the gov. site. Agreed I was trying hard to be legal and the preacher did not ID the plants. Suggested a covering or chopping. Grow sunflowers about 3 weeks before you plant outdoors. Easy, hearty, grow anywhere excepView attachment 4654032t wet 10+ foot privacy fence. 3 rows deep and you can't see through them.


Where did you source your greenhouse frame from?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 14, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Where did you source your greenhouse frame from?


I'm glad you asked. It's a SHELTER LOGIC GREENHOUSE IN A BOX. Really poor quality tooling and finish. Mixed bag of 500pcs hardware of different sizes mixed in one bag. Tubes are deformed and heavily burred at holes inside. Covering might last two seasons. Heavy duty poly potatoe bag. Zippers I give one rushed entry. Took 2 hours to sort and label parts. Another three for two to build what you see. Quality anchors tie downs. Need 4 more and wire cable to make it solid. Then you have a good sturdy frame to recover with 5 mil for another 5 years. Almost worth $358.


----------



## seedy character (Aug 14, 2020)

@The Bud Whisperer 
Don't know how many choco-coffee smells you'll get from sakura. Could be wrong, but I think the Katsu cut is different. Heavenly Hashplant had similar smell & taste to Hindu Kush. Hash with soft spice/berry and a strong floral backdrop. 

Didn't Bodhi work that chocolate trip? Was that never crossed to p98 Bubba back in the day? Surely.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Aug 15, 2020)

AlbertGSP said:


> fyi glg just announced bodhi's lineup for this month:
> 
> Bodhi Midsummer 2020 New Releases coming this month.
> The new stock includes:
> ...


funny.. banana man has a baba ku that's a new release as well


----------



## Swamp Thing (Aug 15, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Bodhi's Drunken Parrot is still available. It's got the same Noof NL#5 for a mom (i think). NL#5 always brings a nice bright uplifting glowing head high to it's crosses. A classic.


yea I've got a couple packs of dat. also got his NL2 x 88GHash recently. that and BubbaShine x 88GHash are 2 I'm most excited about

but RM's Nigerian x Afghani and Chem91 skunk va x Purple Unicorn F3 are definitely nothing to scoff at either.

the 91xPU I'll prob wanna F2 leaning toward Skunk VA phenos that have some blackberry boosters. have a feeling a good male will come from that line esp if I find good parents to F2..


----------



## Swamp Thing (Aug 15, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> No. when I ran the testers for that X , I ended up with a pregnant Blood orange clone I had for a couple of years...


really?! mine were super Apollo /Genius dom and super quick with HUGE colas. all done in 8 weeks


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 15, 2020)

Well i got 99% of the framing done in my room last night! Still need prob $6-750 in sheetrock and 2 doors to finish. Will at some point add another light as well. Babies are all growing faster everyday so I'll need to move my ass a bit. On the upside they are all happy for now and filled in the cups with roots nicely. 17 will prob be selected down to 12 or so. 10 are fem ink gear and rest is bodhi and Alpenglow from dynasty. More than I want but gotta do it to select for keepers next couple rounds and run a 50/50 new and old. I always try to sprout a few seeds every run to try somthing new.


----------



## Pothead Man (Aug 15, 2020)

Swamp Thing said:


> yea I've got a couple packs of dat. also got his NL2 x 88GHash recently. that and BubbaShine x 88GHash are 2 I'm most excited about
> 
> but RM's Nigerian x Afghani and Chem91 skunk va x Purple Unicorn F3 are definitely nothing to scoff at either.
> 
> the 91xPU I'll prob wanna F2 leaning toward Skunk VA phenos that have some blackberry boosters. have a feeling a good male will come from that line esp if I find good parents to F2..


Just snagged a pack of Purple Unicorn F5


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Aug 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Most of my neighbors are med users or recreational. Throw them a few nuggs when asked and they are fine. The one behind me is a CRC preacher in his late 80's. Sent the police here to see what I was growing a few weeks ago. Cop was decent but out of the law. Let him in and showed it all. Explained the law to him with print outs of Michigan Common Law codes from the gov. site. Agreed I was trying hard to be legal and the preacher did not ID the plants. Suggested a covering or chopping. Grow sunflowers about 3 weeks before you plant outdoors. Easy, hearty, grow anywhere excepView attachment 4654032t wet 10+ foot privacy fence. 3 rows deep and you can't see through them.


Always try and keep them short if the neighbors are in view, though in CA they just can't be visible from a public space. Though some cities have restricted growing to indoors only? Sounds pretty ridiculous to me... Legalize cannabis and feel free to grow it, just don't grow it outside?


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 15, 2020)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Always try and keep them short if the neighbors are in view, though in CA they just can't be visible from a public space. Though some cities have restricted growing to indoors only? Sounds pretty ridiculous to me... Legalize cannabis and feel free to grow it, just don't grow it outside?


Michigan says outdoor is fine, as long as no person can see from public Or private land with the unaided eye.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Aug 15, 2020)

Gold Star x Snow Lotus

Herer Hashplant #1

Herer Hashplant #2

Sundance, very fat pistils on this one.

Patio shots


Gold Star x Snow Lotus symmetry

Herer HP


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 15, 2020)

Boosky said:


> .....The Wookie Hashplant is the only strain (that i know of) that uses a female Wookie .......


Aaaand Bodhi's Celestial Citron i researched, uses the same female Wookie 7 (X OMG) as Wookie Hashplant. OMG i must find that one also!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 15, 2020)

seedy character said:


> @The Bud Whisperer
> ........Could be wrong, but I think the Katsu cut is different. .....
> Didn't Bodhi work that chocolate trip? Was that never crossed to p98 Bubba back in the day? Surely.


I think i read the same, it's the Pre-98 that's got more of a choco-coffee-sandalwood smell. I've samples the P-98 many times but looking forward to growing the Heavenly H. It sounds heavenly, my wife will also likely prefer it with the floral accents.
Chocolate Trip sold out fast so never got to try it. A rare gem that would be nice to find again.


----------



## jp68 (Aug 15, 2020)

Cant say i dig the chocolate thing much in my smoke buti will eat dark chocolate


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 15, 2020)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Gold Star x Snow Lotus
> View attachment 4654523


I got just 2 words for you: Hoooly Fuuuck!


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 15, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I got just 2 words for you: Hoooly Fuuuck!


I reeeally enjoy this strain.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> .....Greenhouse going up tomorrow.....


BTW, i think Bodhi would agree that it's refreshing to see another Woman ganja grower such as yourself (along w/ @UndercoverGrower) in our "world-wide plant village".


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Aug 15, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Aaaand Bodhi's Celestial Citron i researched, uses the same female Wookie 7 (X OMG) as Wookie Hashplant. OMG i must find that one also!


There was also a pretty recent freebie I grabbed to get a piece of that Wookie female.... Wookie 7 x Dread Bread 

It's true he hasn't done a whole lot with that girl. The male is nearing legendary status as a breeder, but the female is the one he selected when he could smoke Wookie uncrossed. It's one for my pollen chucking toolbox at the least., but I bet there's potential for something unique and awesome in that cross.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 15, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> .....refreshing to see another Woman ganja grower......


I think i was in error. That is your wife in the photo w/ the alien mask. I thought that was a "selfie" photo of you.


----------



## Pothead Man (Aug 15, 2020)

Pothead Man said:


> Just snagged a pack of Purple Unicorn F5


My last Bodhi addition to the collection, only strain I wish I would’ve snagged when it was available is Sunshine 4


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 15, 2020)

Can anyone recommend or point me in the direction of any Bodhi grow journals from start to finish? Thanks as always ya’ll!


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 15, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Can anyone recommend or point me in the direction of any Bodhi grow journals from start to finish? Thanks as always ya’ll!


Check out breed. Bay. ....


----------



## Boosky (Aug 15, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I think i read the same, it's the Pre-98 that's got more of a choco-coffee-sandalwood smell. I've samples the P-98 many times but looking forward to growing the Heavenly H. It sounds heavenly, my wife will also likely prefer it with the floral accents.
> Chocolate Trip sold out fast so never got to try it. A rare gem that would be nice to find again.


Choco Coffee is Pre-98 Bubba. I grew the clone only cut for a bit, my wife swore to it's medicinal properties for cramps. She still gives me a hard time for letting it go. I have grown a few of the Heavenly Hashplant and yet to find anything close, good but not like the Pre-98. Definitely more floral terps from the Heavenly Hashplant, my wife likes it, it just doesn't have the medicinal properties of the Pre-98.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Aug 15, 2020)

I know many of you have run multiple crosses with the g13hp male. I'm curious about people's thoughts on how that male affects flavor and terp profiles in general. Does it add desirable flavors? Does it hide and let the females terps shine? Does it "interfere" and mute the female's terps much? The consensus seems to be that it adds raw indica power, resin, and strong structure, but does that come at a price in flavor?

Apologies if this topic has come up already/recently. It seems like it should have but I don't recall much talk about this but also I get high and forget stuff. Such as now.


----------



## jp68 (Aug 15, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I know many of you have run multiple crosses with the g13hp male. I'm curious about people's thoughts on how that male affects flavor and terp profiles in general. Does it add desirable flavors? Does it hide and let the females terps shine? Does it "interfere" and mute the female's terps much?
> 
> Apologies if this topic has come up already/recently. It seems like it should have but I don't recall much talk about this but also I get high and forget stuff. Such as now.


Have run bbhp jungle sp and dla 6 . Spice was definetly the terpiest with bbhp and dla 6 last. Kept the first 2 for quite awhile while dla6 got the boot due to the chocolate thing it has in its profile. Everyone that was looking for that chocolate thing dla6 has it in the smell big time and kinda in the smoke. Hoping the banana punch cross has what im looking for but still havent found the hp cross thats the one


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 15, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Have run bbhp jungle sp and dla 6 . Spice was definetly the terpiest with bbhp and dla 6 last. Kept the first 2 for quite awhile while dla6 got the boot due to the chocolate thing it has in its profile. Everyone that was looking for that chocolate thing dla6 has it in the smell big time and kinda in the smoke. Hoping the banana punch cross has what im looking for but still havent found the hp cross thats the one


Glad to hear about good terps on JS. I haven't smoked any, but sprinkled some pollen of it on a Bad Dawg Long Bottom Fighter f2(Starfighter pheno). The LBF smells of awesome crisp lime, so a good mix hopefully.


----------



## jp68 (Aug 15, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Glad to hear about good terps on JS. I haven't smoked any, but sprinkled some pollen of it on a Bad Dawg Long Bottom Fighter f2(Starfighter pheno). The LBF smells of awesome crisp lime, so a good mix hopefully.


Cardamon lime with a funky undertone on the Js but some did not like it whatsoever and why it was culled but otherwise a workhorse


----------



## Boosky (Aug 15, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I know many of you have run multiple crosses with the g13hp male. I'm curious about people's thoughts on how that male affects flavor and terp profiles in general. Does it add desirable flavors? Does it hide and let the females terps shine? Does it "interfere" and mute the female's terps much? The consensus seems to be that it adds raw indica power, resin, and strong structure, but does that come at a price in flavor?
> 
> Apologies if this topic has come up already/recently. It seems like it should have but I don't recall much talk about this but also I get high and forget stuff. Such as now.


I've had different terp profiles on quite a few, alot with the same structure though. They don't get too big unless you veg them for a long time.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Aug 15, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I've had different terp profiles on quite a few, alot with the same structure though. They don't get too big unless you veg them for a long time.


Do you think the terp profiles are different than what you'd expect from the mom in the cross?


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 15, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Do you think the terp profiles are different than what you'd expect from the mom in the cross?


I love the 88g13hp crosses a lot. Moms shine through and dad has a touch of serious magic as well. I think he has the power to make hybrids that can be arguably better than the mothers alone, or just different/enjoyable af 

Huge fan of that male and the appalachia. I have never tried an 88g13hp cross that I haven't liked! They are all unique.


----------



## YardG (Aug 16, 2020)

Interesting, I feel like at some point somebody commented that the G13/HP had a tendency to dominate and led to crosses that were a bit one note terps-wise. Glad to hear that isn't other peoples' experience.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 16, 2020)

The only 88G13 x HP I have run that seemed lukewarm was Wookie Hashplant. Not had any crosses that were racy or even nearly so. One of my favorite boys with Appalachian and Wookie,of course.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 16, 2020)

Personally I feel like the g13 expectorant properties are always passed on, g13 always makes me cough and I get that in the g13hp crosses too but the lemony taste doesn’t seem to pass along.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 16, 2020)

I have 2 Lazy Lightning at 24 days that leanmore Sativa and not much smell except grassy so far, buds look longish and leaves are narrow on both and they are stretching more than any Hashplant cross I’ve run.

One way or place or another any offspring are gonna have half his genes.


----------



## Pothead Man (Aug 16, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I think i read the same, it's the Pre-98 that's got more of a choco-coffee-sandalwood smell. I've samples the P-98 many times but looking forward to growing the Heavenly H. It sounds heavenly, my wife will also likely prefer it with the floral accents.
> Chocolate Trip sold out fast so never got to try it. A rare gem that would be nice to find again.


I got a pack of Chocolate Trip in my vault


----------



## Pothead Man (Aug 16, 2020)

I got carried away riding the Bodhi train & got 32 packs lol


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 16, 2020)

Anyone here have lucky God running? I grabbed 2 of the 10pk freebies a while back at jbc during the bogo sale. Lucky God = lucky charms 75 x omg. Anything on tge strain or the omg male is appreciated! Thanks guys! And gals! 

Happy growing!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 16, 2020)

Pothead Man said:


> I got carried away riding the Bodhi train & got 32 packs lol


That's awesome. I wish i had gotten 32 packs of Blue Tara when i had the chance.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 16, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Anyone here have lucky God running?


i also grabbed that freebie but am waiting for my grow environment to get better before i take a chance on fucking it up.
Everyone make happy thoughts (i don't believe in praying) that there are more Lucky Charms crosses still to be released.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 16, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> i also grabbed that freebie but am waiting for my grow environment to get better before i take a chance on fucking it up.
> Everyone make happy thoughts (i don't believe in praying) that there are more Lucky Charms crosses still to be released.


Useful has Lucky Lime. I think Docs Dank is doing a preservation run to make f2’s as well


----------



## Pothead Man (Aug 16, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> That's awesome. I wish i had gotten 32 packs of Blue Tara when i had the chance.


I have 2 seeds Blue Tara & Mother’s Milk 
Also picked up Orange Sushine f2 & Goji OG x Orange Sunshine made from a member on here plus a pack of Herijuana x Good Medicine f2 freebie ...as for breeders packs here’s the final list...my bad 33 w/ the PU
2 packs of each :
Acapulco Gold
Dream Beaver
Sunshine Daydream 
Purple Sunshine 
Raspberry Sunshine 
GG4 x Sunshine Daydream 
Black Raspberry 
Purple Lotus

1 pack of :
Blue Lotus
Dank Zappa 
Chocolate Trip
Zipolite Oaxacan
Purple Unicorn F5 
Cherry Sunshine 
Raspberry Hashplant
Thunder Wookie
Space Monkey 
Prayer Tower indica
Angelica 
Buddha’s Hand
Lemon Lotus 
Landos Stash
Natural Mystic 
Jungle Spice
Jamaican HP x G13 HP


----------



## jp68 (Aug 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I have 2 Lazy Lightning at 24 days that leanmore Sativa and not much smell except grassy so far, buds look longish and leaves are narrow on both and they are stretching more than any Hashplant cross I’ve run.
> 
> One way or place or another any offspring are gonna have half his genes.


Ran sunshine head and the hb added size , height and out put but it also needed big time support compared to ssdd. Some wild terps as well very earthy kush in some


----------



## Boosky (Aug 16, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Do you think the terp profiles are different than what you'd expect from the mom in the cross?


Yea, they have been different than expected, at least the Snow lotus crosses seems to let the mom shine through more. 88g13hp dad has been a mix of different terps between mom and dad but structure wise has been more Hashplant leaning more often, squat in nature. If anyone has height issues, 88g13hp dad is the way to go. Also if you want to take a nap. Lol


----------



## OIL7IO (Aug 16, 2020)

End of week 8 ...

The strawberry gojis (and my unrelated to bodhi blue cheese) are getting the cut tomorrow. I found two seeds the other day in my keeper pheno which I'm thinking is probably due to a light leak or possibly just heat stress from when the lights turn on in the morning prior to the central air coming on during this cooler weather.. as I'm not seeing any signs of hermys. Trichomes are pretty near 100% cloudy at this point anyways and the buds haven't appeared to be swelling much recently so they probably had less than a week left anyways and I'd rather play it safe.

I've had the lights turned down a tad for the last couple of days and it has made the smells pop way more. Definitely getting a sugary strawberry smell from the strawberry goji keeper pheno. I cannot wait to vape some.

Just absolutely caked.



And onto my next hunt... Space Monkey



Less than 24 hours of germination on most of them and less than 24 hours until popping out of the coco. One of the fastest I've seen. 1 seed out of 12 didn't pop.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 16, 2020)

OIL7IO said:


> End of week 8 ...
> 
> The strawberry gojis (and my unrelated to bodhi blue cheese) are getting the cut tomorrow. I found two seeds the other day in my keeper pheno which I'm thinking is probably due to a light leak or possibly just heat stress from when the lights turn on in the morning prior to the central air coming on during this cooler weather.. as I'm not seeing any signs of hermys. Trichomes are pretty near 100% cloudy at this point anyways and the buds haven't appeared to be swelling much recently so they probably had less than a week left anyways and I'd rather play it safe.
> 
> ...



Because you monkeys are small and could stay where at I would reconsider and go to least 9 weeks. VERY few of my bodhi strains have been truly done before 70 days and often could go 75. I'm sure you will be high regaurdless. Looks beautiful !

Also my rosin has been of higher quality as well taken at 9 or 10.(I know you love it lol) Most hybrids now imo require 9 but mosty 10 to achieve about 10-15% amber at best. Not preaching plants look great! I did have a monkey that could be taken at 7 weeks but better at 8. Hope you find it in that pack! It was very good with great terps!

Happy growing!


----------



## OIL7IO (Aug 16, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Because you monkeys are small and could stay where at I would reconsider and go to least 9 weeks. VERY few of my bodhi strains have been truly done before 70 days and often could go 75. I'm sure you will be high regaurdless. Looks beautiful !
> 
> Also my rosin has been of higher quality as well taken at 9 or 10.(I know you love it lol) Most hybrids now imo require 9 but mosty 10 to achieve about 10-15% amber at best. Not preaching plants look great! I did have a monkey that could be taken at 7 weeks but better at 8. Hope you find it in that pack! It was very good with great terps!
> 
> Happy growing!


I really want to go 9 weeks but I don't want to risk more seeds as I'm not 100% sure at this point what's causing that. I'm also revamping everything and getting a new tent and retiring this one to drying so the monkeys will probably be ready for the big tent by the time I slowly get everything set up again lol.


----------



## HamNEggs (Aug 16, 2020)

I am liking the sweet, grapey, earthy scent from the flowers on these. The scent in the air is a whole other beast altogether. Actually smells like the smell a dog has when its rolled in a carcass.

Axis x SSDD Testers


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 16, 2020)

Pothead Man said:


> ......... here’s the final list...my bad 33 ............


That makes more sense, 32 different packs. I thought this guy is hardcore, he spent over $1,920. for over 350 seeds of the same strain! Talk about a dedicated pheno hunter.


----------



## Pothead Man (Aug 16, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> That makes more sense, 32 different packs. I thought this guy is hardcore, he spent over $1,920. for over 350 seeds of the same strain! Talk about a dedicated pheno hunter.


That would be one insane pheno hunt lmao
Probably half of it is Thanks to Big Shoe along w/ him hooking me up w/ Strayfox Gardenz & Doc D 
Luckily I grabbed 6 packs when GLG had a bogo 420 sale so I got 12 packs for $420 plus a free shirt


----------



## Green pantsuit (Aug 17, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> I am liking the sweet, grapey, earthy scent from the flowers on these. The scent in the air is a whole other beast altogether. Actually smells like the smell a dog has when its rolled in a carcass.
> 
> Axis x SSDD TestersView attachment 4655968View attachment 4655969View attachment 4655970


Those first 2 look super similar to the expressions I am seeing in these testers! are you about 7-8 weeks in, too?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Aug 17, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> When's this Bodhi drop????????


We will let you know. Mr B is still packing seeds. Once they are received we will post a date.


----------



## Forte (Aug 17, 2020)

Has anyone ever used the seedsource to buy bodhi seeds? First time buying there and it will be the last. Slow processing time and shit customer service. No reply in over 5 days.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 17, 2020)

Forte said:


> Has anyone ever used the seedsource to buy bodhi seeds? First time buying there and it will be the last. Slow processing time and shit customer service. No reply in over 5 days.


Thanks for the heads-up, and I'm sorry to hear of your troubles.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Aug 17, 2020)

Twin Flame v1 coming through with the interesting plants. Had 2 triploids(?) and my first encounter with twins, aptly named I guess.


----------



## Forte (Aug 17, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, and I'm sorry to hear of your troubles.


Sent him a message via email and instagram got no reply. On instagram hes been posting pics but ignores my message.


----------



## HamNEggs (Aug 17, 2020)

Green pantsuit said:


> Those first 2 look super similar to the expressions I am seeing in these testers! are you about 7-8 weeks in, too?


Just about 8 weeks from flip and about 6 weeks from flower set and finish of stretch so I have a bit to go. No amber or cloudy trichs as of yet and very little in red hairs.


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Aug 17, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I think i read the same, it's the Pre-98 that's got more of a choco-coffee-sandalwood smell. I've samples the P-98 many times but looking forward to growing the Heavenly H. It sounds heavenly, my wife will also likely prefer it with the floral accents.
> Chocolate Trip sold out fast so never got to try it. A rare gem that would be nice to find again.


I’ve grown out one female Heavenly Hashplant. Finishes in 70 days, nice dense buds, very little stretch, purples and fades beautifully every time I flower her out. When growing she has an earthen floral scent to her. She cures up to a lovely grape filled pastry scent with a touch of feminine floral which translates nicely to taste. Kind of a middle of the road buzz with nice body relaxation and enough mental stimulation to keep you awake. Been growing her for about a year now.

Also grabbed some Chocolate Trip F3s from Doc D. He is also working with Bodhis Chocolate Trip cut....you may look his way for that!


----------



## PappyVanWinkle (Aug 17, 2020)

Green pantsuit said:


> Those first 2 look super similar to the expressions I am seeing in these testers! are you about 7-8 weeks in, too?


What does SSDD stand for? Tried doing a search but nothing came up. Keep seeing SSDD Bodhi strain being mentioned and was curious what the acronym stands for?


----------



## mindriot (Aug 17, 2020)

PappyVanWinkle said:


> What does SSDD stand for? Tried doing a search but nothing came up. Keep seeing SSDD Bodhi strain being mentioned and was curious what the acronym stands for?


 Sunshine Daydream


----------



## Tiflis (Aug 17, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> I’ve grown out one female Heavenly Hashplant.


Mine was about the same. Earthy hashy and perfumy. Purple/blue dense nugs, smooth smoke. It dropped nanners but they were all sterile, never found a single seed


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Aug 17, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> Mine was about the same. Earthy hashy and perfumy. Purple/blue dense nugs, smooth smoke. It dropped nanners but they were all sterile, never found a single seed


I just used the search and found your old pics of her. Very beautiful plant and looks a lot like mine. I still have like 22 seeds to go through of the hhp. I was expecting something far more narcotic and medical for the buzz. But with everything I’ve read lately looks like the Pre98 is what I’m looking for. I might have to do a bigger run of the hhp and see if I can’t find something with a bit more nighty night power!


----------



## Tiflis (Aug 17, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> I just used the search and found your old pics of her. Very beautiful plant and looks a lot like mine. I still have like 22 seeds to go through of the hhp. I was expecting something far more narcotic and medical for the buzz. But with everything I’ve read lately looks like the Pre98 is what I’m looking for. I might have to do a bigger run of the hhp and see if I can’t find something with a bit more nighty night power!


Yeah I messed up creating the title, named it healing hp instead. I grew that one alongside DLA 7 that I think is closer to what you were hoping to get out of hhp. That Afghani is another beast all together, but dla7 is sold out wherever I look


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Aug 17, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> Yeah I messed up creating the title, named it healing hp instead. I grew that one alongside DLA 7 that I think is closer to what you were hoping to get out of hhp. That Afghani is another beast all together, but dla7 is sold out wherever I look


Very nice!! Yeah I have 2 packs each of DLA5 and DLA6 to go through. Im thinking that DLA5 should have some potent muscle melters hidden in them beans.

What was the mother in DLA7?


----------



## Tiflis (Aug 17, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> What was the mother in DLA7


Old mother ghani


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Aug 17, 2020)

Oh interesting!! So if I’m not mistaken that is the only cross that uses a female OMG? Would have been cool to be able to acquire a pack each of the DLA series. Anyone grow out the 11 or 12?


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Aug 17, 2020)

Ask and you shall receive. Bodhi just posted this on his Instagram!!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 17, 2020)

PappyVanWinkle said:


> What does SSDD stand for? Tried doing a search but nothing came up. Keep seeing SSDD Bodhi strain being mentioned and was curious what the acronym stands for?


Sunshine Daydream it’s a Grateful Dead song


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 17, 2020)

Forte said:


> Has anyone ever used the seedsource to buy bodhi seeds? First time buying there and it will be the last. Slow processing time and shit customer service. No reply in over 5 days.


I met Rafael at NECANN last year....made a direct purchase of Amrita and lotus 4....gave me a bunch of freebies...seemed legit...everything grew as intended...


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 17, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> I’ve grown out one female Heavenly Hashplant. ......
> ......Chocolate Trip F3s from Doc D. .......


Thank you for the great description and smoke report of HH!
I'll have to look up Doc D for that CT F3. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 17, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> .....that is the only cross that uses a female OMG? ......


i think you are right about the only female OMG used, i found DLA 7 (OMG x G13hashp.) at headiegardens. Only 5 left so RUUUN! If anyone needs info on getting into headieg. just pm me and i will tell you how to contact Shoe (the owner) for access.


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 17, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> Ask and you shall receive. Bodhi just posted this on his Instagram!!


Whoa. Look at those black serrations on the leaves!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 17, 2020)

Just a little lucky wookie bout half way or so. Day 35 since I flipped 12/12. Nice smell and a overall good looking plant.

I let go of a few keepers this round and went from seed EVERY PLANT. In hopes of more keepers etc. Mostly bodhi and inkognyto next round from seed. Need some new blood so to speak lol... also have a tga cherrygasum looking great as well but not a huge amount of smell, not a orange hair anywhere. All I pray is I find the fire!
For those who may care... peach hp may be the best yielder thus far. Chunking up already! Frosty and very nice smell...


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 18, 2020)

Looking closer i found this. Lavender Aura double serrated fan leaves. Seems to be on all my phenos.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 18, 2020)

4 Lemon Wookie v2 at 55 days getting close about 20% clear and most the rest cloudy and pretty crowded, but they smell a little strong! Lemons and Adhesive Tape, Cedar and Lavender! Extremely sticky and spending the last week or two at the 250w 4000k CMH end of the tent. 2 have firmer rounded buds, which are like clusters of little pinecones. 3 average size and 1 slightly above that.
Space Monkey f2 right with em, very frosty and smells more, less citrus and more fuel and Skunk and poop.


----------



## Rock.A.Roo (Aug 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 4 Lemon Wookie v2 at 55 days getting close about 20% clear and most the rest cloudy and pretty crowded, but they smell a little strong! Lemons and Adhesive Tape, Cedar and Lavender! Extremely sticky and spending the last week or two at the 250w 4000k CMH end of the tent. 2 have firmer rounded buds, which are like clusters of little pinecones. 3 average size and 1 slightly above that.
> Space Monkey f2 right with em, very frosty and smells more, less citrus and more fuel and Skunk and poop.


What about those Lazy Lightnings you got going? Any update on them?


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 18, 2020)

another boring outdoor veg pic but I’m loving this SSDD Bush.The new growth is super light green almost yellow as you can see. Thought it may be just that the plant is transition to flower and shooting lots of new growth. Or not sure if the fish emulsion I gave it last week didn’t sit right or what. Never had problems using the fish in the past. The soil I put together was pretty light on amendments so don’t believe it is too rich. Any of your skilled Bodhi dudes got any ideas ?


----------



## OtisCampbell (Aug 18, 2020)

I had an Appy leaning SSDD with very light green leaves even after bumping the feed and metallic nutes...



Growitpondifarm said:


> another boring outdoor veg pic but I’m loving this SSDD Bush.The new growth is super light green almost yellow as you can see. Thought it may be just that the plant is transition to flower and shooting lots of new growth. Or not sure if the fish emulsion I gave it last week didn’t sit right or what. Never had problems using the fish in the past. The soil I put together was pretty light on amendments so don’t believe it is too rich. Any of your skilled Bodhi dudes got any ideas ?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 18, 2020)

Blue Tara (bubbashine x snow lotus) about 60 days.


----------



## FlowersWithPowers (Aug 18, 2020)

OtisCampbell said:


> I had an Appy leaning SSDD with very light green leaves even after bumping the feed and metallic nutes...


I've got a light green SSDD right now too! It may also be an Appy leaner because it's had serious garlicky funk in veg, not fruity at all. I love the smell so I'm keeping a close eye on it. How'd you like your light green SSDD?


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 18, 2020)

yes, another boring veg pic...

three little pleiadian love nest × silver mountain girls 

the biggest sister in the middle leans more to the pleiadian love nest side of the cross i suppose. the dad was a 9/10footer last year i think. hopefully they'll finish before the snow comes...


----------



## OtisCampbell (Aug 18, 2020)

I preferred the nose on my Bubbashine SSDD but the Appy leaner had a more up buzz that was good for hiking, music and yard work. The Bubbashine leaner was good for couch, movies and munchies... 



FlowersWithPowers said:


> I've got a light green SSDD right now too! It may also be an Appy leaner because it's had serious garlicky funk in veg, not fruity at all. I love the smell so I'm keeping a close eye on it. How'd you like your light green SSDD?


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 18, 2020)

FlowersWithPowers said:


> I've got a light green SSDD right now too! It may also be an Appy leaner because it's had serious garlicky funk in veg, not fruity at all. I love the smell so I'm keeping a close eye on it. How'd you like your light green SSDD?


Wow , the plant above has the exact same smell. Funky, almost little skunky. No blueberrry at all. 

interesting that the lighter color appears to be genetic. Lots of good info in here , thanks guys


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 18, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Wow , the plant above has the exact same smell. Funky, almost little skunky. No blueberrry at all.
> 
> interesting that the lighter color appears to be genetic. Lots of good info in here , thanks guys


Light green new growth on my SSDD phenos too. excited for the Appalachia phenos because I prefer upbeat effects.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 18, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> .......The new growth is super light green almost yellow as you can see......


No such thing as a boring veg. pic. It's good to see the whole plant like that, it inspires me to see the plant's potential.

I think it's just very happy and vegging. The upward new growth at the center IMHO looks like new leaves, not the start of budding. If it were flowering the new central leaf growth would stop and instead the stems would grow/stretch. (It's been over a year since i've flowered so my memory may be wrong.) If you're on the East coast your daylight hours now are only 14 hours or so? Would that trigger flowering?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Aug 18, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> No such thing as a boring veg. pic. IMHO. It's good to see the whole plant like that, it inspires me to see the plant's potential.


Agreed. Whole plant pictures are so much more useful to me than close up bud shots. The bud porn is fun to look at but it tells you so little about how it smokes, yet alone how the plant grows. I'm not a retailer though... bag appeal has its appeal for many I suppose.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 18, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4657434
> another boring outdoor veg pic but I’m loving this SSDD Bush.The new growth is super light green almost yellow as you can see. Thought it may be just that the plant is transition to flower and shooting lots of new growth. Or not sure if the fish emulsion I gave it last week didn’t sit right or what. Never had problems using the fish in the past. The soil I put together was pretty light on amendments so don’t believe it is too rich. Any of your skilled Bodhi dudes got any ideas ?



I have and have plants in and out display this during transition to flower. It may need a top dress etc. Make one change at a time imo. Going light top dress should not cause issue imo. Top dress and a tea maybe? My opinion is dont freak out. Other than looking a tad light (some just do as well) this plant looks healthy and a good top dress for flower and a light tea would not hurt imo. The plant may show you something else but id take it slow as it looks rather happy to me. Thats what I would do going into flower with a light mix anyway but your plant looks great imo. Tread lightly is all! I wish you luck!


Me, I'm getting busy with the lady on mixing duty! Useing rice hulls and pumice in next mix over just pumice. Oly mountain over malibu for a change as well, another 9cf soon with coast of maine lobster to try to... will be tight getting my small room done lol but I'm trying just for the walking room alone!

Happy growing!


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 18, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> yes, another boring veg pic...
> 
> three little pleiadian love nest × silver mountain girls
> 
> ...


Dang you must be a in a lax neighborhood/state!


----------



## seedy character (Aug 18, 2020)

IncanLama also carries Bodhi and has a few packs left of DLA 7 as well as a few other nearly gone strains. Good peoples. Also has good freebies. One in-house freebie in particular, mmmmmmmm good. Shouldn't be hard to find his site if you search that name.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 18, 2020)

Got lucky with 2 out of two female chem 1 x ssdd. One of em is close to harvest, smells fantastic, chunky, frosty and still ripening. The other is insanely floriferous.


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 18, 2020)

I got 3 female ssdd going, the big one in flower has a funky structure, its not bad but lots of leaves and has couple too short tops...The other two grow really slowly and are only about foot and a half tall..


I also have a new space monkey in flower with perfect structure, I had to let the other one go after three runs because it hermys...This new one smells exaxtly like the last one..... So far the immature buds are skinny, but time will tell...

I also have a black triangle female going into flower now, this plant has beautiful perfect xmas tree structure....Hoping I get a good clone going

My strawberry milk, I guess I only have one I think the others died young probably from dampening off. Its growing obsurdly slow but its growing, been in a tiny cup for like 2 months unsexed

Im going to try baking my promix for my seed sprouting, too many dampening off casualties even with h202 watering


----------



## The Mantis (Aug 19, 2020)

Here's some Strawberry Goji in a jar. This plant (from clone) was nothing to be proud of and had some issues from early on. Not sure what happened but all the leaves were mutated from the cut and looked ugly as hell, and never fixed after being transplanted into a bigger pot. So we flowered her out to test. Buds looks super small and most of it went to trim. This jar is the only stuff we kind of trimmed. 

Point is....genetics shine through! The bud is spectacular and coated in trichs. It's not high times centerfold material, but the smoke will stand up to about anything on the market. Grown correctly (flowering another cut now & will add pics later) it will look great, but the genetics still saved the quality of the flower. 

We have a big jar of Strawberries & Cream that looks like perfect sugar coated masterpieces, but everyone grabs the Strawberry Goji to smoke. 



Tastes like a very fresh strawberry upfront OG with the fuel in there. Great mix of fruit and fuel.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 19, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I got 3 female ssdd going, the big one in flower has a funky structure, its not bad but lots of leaves and has couple too short tops...The other two grow really slowly and are only about foot and a half tall..
> 
> 
> I also have a new space monkey in flower with perfect structure, I had to let the other one go after three runs because it hermys...This new one smells exaxtly like the last one..... So far the immature buds are skinny, but time will tell...
> ...


Try inoculating with hygrozyme or great white.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 19, 2020)

I’ve had a couple Space Monkey F2s throw a few nanners. But I take the risk with caution since it is suc a killer strain. Never had a Bodhi Space Monkey F1 do anything like that.

Also pollinated a Space Monkey with Sleeskunk from DNA and have raised several with no issues apart from being extremely loud.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 19, 2020)

Too bad about the f2, it’s hard to know what’s in the genetics just itching to express itself. 
That’s not the first time you’ve mentioned that sleeskunk cross to your space monkey. I bet it’s fire, glad it checks boxes!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Aug 19, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Too bad about the f2, it’s hard to know what’s in the genetics just itching to express itself.
> That’s not the first time you’ve mentioned that sleeskunk cross to your space monkey. I bet it’s fire, glad it checks boxes!


It must be something with the Gorilla Glue... maybe the chocolate thai in the pedigree. The GG4 crosses with SSDD and OMG both got the outdoor-only/hermie-risk label too. But people seem to have LOVED all three of those. I wonder if a Gorilla Hashplant might ever come out... did anybody ever see that as a tester?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 19, 2020)

With ya there, Thai in the recent ancestry is a warning to Hillbill, has to be pretty special to get my interest, however that damn Thai weed can make some special spectacular herb.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> With ya there, Thai in the recent ancestry is a warning to Hillbill, has to be pretty special to get my interest, however that damn Thai weed can make some special spectacular herb.


You have inspired me to mix in cmh in my flower room man. It’s on it’s way! Have you seen their metabolism act more normally with the added ir and uv?


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 19, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> .......but everyone grabs the Strawberry Goji to smoke.


It's my daily "trip to Hawaii", Goji is a brain vacation everytime. 

Bag appeal is good when in the bag. But in your mind is where great ganja shines!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 19, 2020)

The plants seem to like it,seems the6 have uplifting leaves most the time now, using much more water in ROLS.
Haven’t seen any changes in density but smells are way up, pretty subjective also, but individual trichs seem more perfect and big headed!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 19, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Try inoculating with hygrozyme or great white.


i was gonna mention in my earlier pic that the Chem 1 x SSDD i've got going had an amazing reaction to Soil Balance Pro. No way to know if it's genetic or related to substrate dynamics but the effect was quick and unmistakable.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 19, 2020)

I was saying it to help clear any fusarium or the like, on a side note, it’s expensive but regalia helps prevent that!

@radiant Rudy that looks amazing man! Wow! There may have been an imbalance that it corrected! It really looks beautiful!


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 19, 2020)

When you go to wash your only terpanado clone that rooted and pull it out of your oxycloner to blast those a-hole spidermites from the underside of the leaves and the roots get caught on the plastic cover and pull right off......Aaaaggghhh what a way to start the morning


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 19, 2020)

Just lift the leaves with your finger. I know the little bastards are gross but you have the weapon. lol


----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 19, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Just lift the leaves with your finger. I know the little bastards are gross but you have the weapon. lol


I found this spider mite presentation to be a fantastic learning experience. I tested out the method suggested on a plant that had mite infesttion from saturated soil and the results were similar to what John Kempf detailed in the talk.


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 19, 2020)

Lost coast plant therapy got rid of mites for me super easily, even in flower.

Anyone grow the Jack Herer x Goji OG from JBC/Respect genetics? Certainly piqued my interest.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 19, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Here's some Strawberry Goji in a jar. This plant (from clone) was nothing to be proud of and had some issues from early on. Not sure what happened but all the leaves were mutated from the cut and looked ugly as hell, and never fixed after being transplanted into a bigger pot. So we flowered her out to test. Buds looks super small and most of it went to trim. This jar is the only stuff we kind of trimmed.
> 
> Point is....genetics shine through! The bud is spectacular and coated in trichs. It's not high times centerfold material, but the smoke will stand up to about anything on the market. Grown correctly (flowering another cut now & will add pics later) it will look great, but the genetics still saved the quality of the flower.
> 
> ...


If it’s the Exotic Genetix strawberries and cream thay we are talking about.. I’ve heard really similar things about most of their strains. Pretty, smells good, mids when smoked. Good to hear the strawberry goji is the real deal. I have 3 promising phenos right now that don’t show intersex traits. Woo!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 19, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Lost coast plant therapy got rid of mites for me super easily, even in flower.
> 
> Anyone grow the Jack Herer x Goji OG from JBC/Respect genetics? Certainly piqued my interest.


That is excellent to hear. 

The AEA vid focused on avoiding practices that invite spider mites and weaken plant health rather than a treatment for infestation.


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 19, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> That is excellent to hear.
> 
> The AEA vid focused on avoiding practices that invite spider mites and weaken plant health rather than a treatment for infestation.


sounds awesome! Definitely will try and check it out, but any chance did you take notes to save us the hour?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 19, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> sounds awesome! Definitely will try and check it out, but any chance did you take notes to save us the hour?


Bro lol ya but it would be an hour well spent for a lot of growers.

The essential idea is that when ammonium is high in leaf sap mites will flourish. If ammonium is not present mites can not feed at all. So the emphasis is mostly on best practices for nitrogen fertilization. Leaf temperature and mineral nutrition are impt parts of the overall prevention logic.

Im big on soil testing and learning about Ag best practices, john kempf is extremely knowledgeable, he answers loads of questions and he often has leading growers, soil scientists and agronomy people as guests


----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 19, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I was saying it to help clear any fusarium or the like, on a side note, it’s expensive but regalia helps prevent that!
> 
> @radiant Rudy that looks amazing man! Wow! There may have been an imbalance that it corrected! It really looks beautiful!


Ya thanks, I think you're right. The innoculants work by supercharging the relationship between the roots and soil. I rotate a few biological products through my feed/watering. I also did a soil biology test this year for first time. When the soil is loaded with microbes the plants are way more robust.


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 19, 2020)

I have regalia, was this pertaining to seedlings damping off? I didnt give regalia a chance so its like hardly used

I also ordered lost coast plant therapy, wait no, I read amazon reviews saying its rubbish to get green cleaner?


I ordered the two ounce sample for ,5 bux


----------



## jp68 (Aug 19, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Lost coast plant therapy got rid of mites for me super easily, even in flower.
> 
> Anyone grow the Jack Herer x Goji OG from JBC/Respect genetics? Certainly piqued my interest.


Have 6 of respect bbhp x goji just sexed so im gonna get a good look at that gene pool.


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 19, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Try inoculating with hygrozyme or great white.


I have og biowar, ill just try watering my seedlings with that and saturate the soil as its germinating....Wonder if i can make a quart and keep it in the fridge if it will stay alive


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 19, 2020)

So, I thought I would share this since it was discussed here, @Patrice22 had a cut chopped at the base and some methods were proposed. Well I had an accident where a nice newly planted cutting fell over and somehow got chopped off. I cut them both at a 45 and pinched a piece of masking tape on the stem gently. Long story short it’s actually bigger than it’s sister cut.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 19, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I have og biowar, ill just try watering my seedlings with that and saturate the soil as its germinating....Wonder if i can make a quart and keep it in the fridge if it will stay alive


Ya I had good experience with OG Biowar as well.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 19, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I have og biowar, ill just try watering my seedlings with that and saturate the soil as its germinating....Wonder if i can make a quart and keep it in the fridge if it will stay alive



Not sure on the refrigerator part but I used og biowar for years and while these days I use photosynthesis plus/em1/kashi I would not hesitate to use it again. Very legit imo... also like rootwise combo from BAS as well. Extending my em1 has proved cheaper and the added photo plus and kashi seem to do the trick in my mix.. Add 2-3 teas castings/kelp/alfalfa/neem. I have not had the need for the og. Good shit though! Give it a go for sure!

Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 19, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Ya I had good experience with OG Biowar as well.


 Listen to the man! @radiant Rudy very nice! Perfection!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 19, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I have og biowar, ill just try watering my seedlings with that and saturate the soil as its germinating....Wonder if i can make a quart and keep it in the fridge if it will stay alive


You can reduce the recipe.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 19, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> You can reduce the recipe.


I just popped a Kali Mist bean using the Tainio myco plus bacteria product. Tainio has a super legit reputation. This bean for sure got exposure to the biology while germinating. I'll report back if any interesting developments.


----------



## klyphman (Aug 19, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> So, I thought I would share this since it was discussed here, @Patrice22 had a cut chopped at the base and some methods were proposed. Well I had an accident where a nice newly planted cutting fell over and somehow got chopped off. I cut them both at a 45 and pinched a piece of masking tape on the stem gently. Long story short it’s actually bigger than it’s sister cut.
> View attachment 4658696View attachment 4658697


Nice graft!


----------



## OIL7IO (Aug 19, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Here's some Strawberry Goji in a jar. This plant (from clone) was nothing to be proud of and had some issues from early on. Not sure what happened but all the leaves were mutated from the cut and looked ugly as hell, and never fixed after being transplanted into a bigger pot. So we flowered her out to test. Buds looks super small and most of it went to trim. This jar is the only stuff we kind of trimmed.
> 
> Point is....genetics shine through! The bud is spectacular and coated in trichs. It's not high times centerfold material, but the smoke will stand up to about anything on the market. Grown correctly (flowering another cut now & will add pics later) it will look great, but the genetics still saved the quality of the flower.
> 
> ...


Looks caked! I have all of mine drying right now. Took a little sample of some still fairly damp stuff from the lowers for shits and giggles and tossed it in the volcano and it also has a faint strawberry taste a long with a sweet taste to it. Definitely a sativa high. Hits me in the face but is also nice and relaxing. I can't wait to get some cured up I think it's going to be great smoke!


----------



## bythekasiz (Aug 19, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> If it’s the Exotic Genetix strawberries and cream thay we are talking about.. I’ve heard really similar things about most of their strains. Pretty, smells good, mids when smoked. Good to hear the strawberry goji is the real deal. I have 3 promising phenos right now that don’t show intersex traits. Woo!


I remember reading that strawberries & cream was just a cut of mimosa he bought from symbiotic genetics.
I recently found a delicious straight artificial strawberry scent and taste pheno in the mimosa hp. Really nice flavor, more of a daytime alert high on most of the mimosas.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Aug 19, 2020)

Anyone have a smoke report on the following: mango lotus or red lotus ? Giving a pack to a friend and would like to see him started off on the right foot. There's been some posts/pics of the lemon lotus as well and would like some more details. Thank you in advance.


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 19, 2020)

All my 2 or 3 mango lotus turned male, but all of them were beautiful with purple stems, id better plant more I forgot about it


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 19, 2020)

2cent said:


> These all polyx or is thete any f5 to 9s or bx sttains?


Check out Twenty20 Mendocino for stability. GLG has their seeds. Must say though, Bodhi is a very talented breeder. All other poly's I've tried from other breeders have been okay, nothing special but for some reason Bodhi's F1's are winners every round. So far I've had Soul Food, Sky Lotus, and Dream Lotus and would rank them in that order. All excellent.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 20, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> yes, another boring veg pic...
> 
> three little pleiadian love nest × silver mountain girls
> 
> ...


That looks exciting! I'm impressed at the visability of too haha, laws prevent that here. Even if they allowed it, I'd have to sleep next to it or it'd end up in a neighbors pipe. I need to move.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 20, 2020)

Better than ending up in Court


----------



## hillbill (Aug 20, 2020)

2 Bodhi Lemon Wookie down at 57 days, loud and sticky, lemon and sweet grapefruit and fuel, strong and average size or so. Lots of buds and enough spread for my small LST style, stems/branches get very strong in training.

A dank sticky and incredibly smelly and purple Space Monkey f2 Down also 57 days. Even louder and more foul.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 20, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Better than ending up in Court



Ain't that the truth.... fucking crazy any of us should ever have to be in the position in the first place. Very sad indeed. To many of our fellow growers have fallen due to these corrupt laws. Seriously even legal isn't legal imo, just a step in the right direction. Still controlling bs. 

Happy growing!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 20, 2020)

I believe Cannabis should be regulated, much like asters or daisies.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 20, 2020)

Koko right , Strawberry Headband left finishing their stretch with the SH showing significantly more hairs atm. 

Koko

SH 



Cheers


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 20, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Have 6 of respect bbhp x goji just sexed so im gonna get a good look at that gene pool.


does Respect Genetics have a thread on here?

I have 6 or 7 of their crosses i got from JBC

the one im excited about is DLA 5 x Goji OG

he talks about the DLA 5 mom in the description like its the most potent weed hes ever smoked


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 20, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4657434
> another boring outdoor veg pic but I’m loving this SSDD Bush.The new growth is super light green almost yellow as you can see. Thought it may be just that the plant is transition to flower and shooting lots of new growth. Or not sure if the fish emulsion I gave it last week didn’t sit right or what. Never had problems using the fish in the past. The soil I put together was pretty light on amendments so don’t believe it is too rich. Any of your skilled Bodhi dudes got any ideas ?


All the SSDD's I've grown out have been a lighter green, hasn't seemed to be a problem!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 20, 2020)

2 Lazy Lightning at 28 days, one wants to turn yellow and show deficiencies, not much smell to her. Other plant is green and lookin fine both favor Sativa. Definitely smells like butterscotch. Both a little bigger than average. Buds slightly elongated. Stems strong enough but among the weaker I’ve had, my LST and moderate stress training tend to build stems about as tough as red cedar.


----------



## jp68 (Aug 20, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> does Respect Genetics have a thread on here?
> 
> I have 6 or 7 of their crosses i got from JBC
> 
> ...


If there is let us know. Pretty sure im gonna get a keeper out of 6 girls


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 20, 2020)

Amrita cured up to a super high quality gooey bud, with an insane smell once broken up! It's straight flowers and incense. Incredible smell left behind on your fingers.
Smoke isnt as tasty as the smell in my honest opinion, and the high is nice and balanced, pretty calm and happy!


----------



## Dryxi (Aug 20, 2020)

Do you guys have any tips on popping old seeds? I have a bunch of seeds that are about 5-8 years old and am having bad luck getting them to pop. The seeds have been in a safe, dry, air conditioned (sub 75) since I've had them. Normally I haven't had this much trouble lol


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 20, 2020)

Dryxi said:


> Do you guys have any tips on popping old seeds? I have a bunch of seeds that are about 5-8 years old and am having bad luck getting them to pop. The seeds have been in a safe, dry, air conditioned (sub 75) since I've had them. Normally I haven't had this much trouble lol


I think @Bad Dawg has some tips for popping seeds... Maybe he can help.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 20, 2020)

Another 5lbs hitting the bin! Now all I need is 10lb-15lb of african nightcrawlers and I'm good to go. I think 30lbs working for me should suffice. I plan on breeding some as well in a few totes. Bout half of them that are in the bucket shown in pic. Other half are another layer down in compost. They seem the like the coast of maine lobster compost. My euros do as well... this shall make my bodhi babies very happy!


----------



## BigJonster (Aug 20, 2020)

Anyone grown out pillow book or master hp yet? Sitting on them , just cant find a spot yet


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 20, 2020)

BigJonster said:


> Anyone grown out pillow book or master hp yet? Sitting on them , just cant find a spot yet


Pop one of each. You can always find room!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 20, 2020)

If you had to choose mendo sunshine or booty?

Haven't smoked any bodhi since bbhp a few years ago. Have a red eye Jedi in flower right now. Haven't bought seeds in 2 years so wanted to try something new. 

any suggestions


----------



## Genki88 (Aug 20, 2020)

My 4 Sunshine Daydream with Big Kush being the one circled. Seems like them are doing well except for the runt which seem to not even like light lol.......


----------



## OIL7IO (Aug 20, 2020)

Sample pic of my keeper pheno strawberry goji. Not dry yet but still very smokeable. Inerestingly enough the sample yesterday that was mostly sugar leaf and a smaller bud had a strawberry taste to it.. but today's sample of a larger bud tastes like orange peels. I cant wait to trim this up and stare at it glistening in the jars... and smoke it cured of course..


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 20, 2020)

Dryxi said:


> Do you guys have any tips on popping old seeds? I have a bunch of seeds that are about 5-8 years old and am having bad luck getting them to pop. The seeds have been in a safe, dry, air conditioned (sub 75) since I've had them. Normally I haven't had this much trouble lol


Urb Natural has worked for me 

also sometimes the shell is too tough and needs to cracked manually


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 21, 2020)

Dryxi said:


> Do you guys have any tips on popping old seeds? I have a bunch of seeds that are about 5-8 years old and am having bad luck getting them to pop. The seeds have been in a safe, dry, air conditioned (sub 75) since I've had them. Normally I haven't had this much trouble lol


Put them in a pill bottle lined with 220 grit sandpaper and tumble for about 60 seconds. The hard shell will get gently scuffed allowing for easier water penetration. I do this to all my seeds, some as old as 12 years and I get 98% to pop


----------



## Bad Dawg (Aug 21, 2020)

Dryxi said:


> Do you guys have any tips on popping old seeds? I have a bunch of seeds that are about 5-8 years old and am having bad luck getting them to pop. The seeds have been in a safe, dry, air conditioned (sub 75) since I've had them. Normally I haven't had this much trouble lol


Hello
This is Bad Dawg
I skuff all my seeds. I rap the in side of a pill bodle with 100 grit sand paper. I them put the seeds in the container and shake them until I can see a seam all the way around the seed.
I do this because the less energy the seed has to spend getting out of the shell the more energy it has to get started. I then soak the seeds in water for about 24 hours. I like to see a tail, but some seed don't pop a tail for several days.
I use tap water. But I have lived in the same house for 37 years and plants love my well water. I prefer to go right into dirt. I use my own organic dirt mix, and make it lighter than normal for the seeds,
I use to use Organicare, but they sold out this year to Monsanto. So I am using Green Gro organic. I have used a little of their gear last year and was very happy. And the out door garden is loving it so far this year.
Some times I use a rooting cube ,but the cube is still put into a dirt pot that time.
I do this on older seeds (rare) so I can easily ck the seed. If they do not pop I will crack them with my finger nails.

They go right under either a T5 or a 400 watt MH. With a fan on them (a a low speed) from before the pop up. That all makes for great steams and stout plants.
I have also made this to pop 30 year old seeds. It is a air pump,a air stone and a metal screen. The seeds are constantly getting floated around in water full of oxygen. The last pick shows what came out. The stalks are very rigid ready to plant.
Let me know how they make out. Thanks BD


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 21, 2020)

Dryxi said:


> Do you guys have any tips on popping old seeds? I have a bunch of seeds that are about 5-8 years old and am having bad luck getting them to pop. The seeds have been in a safe, dry, air conditioned (sub 75) since I've had them. Normally I haven't had this much trouble lol


Scuff them, freeze them and sew them on the full moon!


----------



## Dryxi (Aug 21, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> Hello
> This is Bad Dawg
> I skuff all my seeds. I rap the in side of a pill bodle with 100 grit sand paper. I them put the seeds in the container and shake them until I can see a seam all the way around the seed.
> I do this because the less energy the seed has to spend getting out of the shell the more energy it has to get started. I then soak the seeds in water for about 24 hours. I like to see a tail, but some seed don't pop a tail for several days.
> ...


think a coffee filter (not the disposable ones) would work in place of the metal screen?

I currently have 15 seeds (5 strains) that I scuffed with 120 grit sandpaper in a pill bottle, soaked em for a little over 24 hours, damp-not soaked paper towel in a plastic bag, set on my cable box, for the 8 or 9 days. (Normally, i do not do the scuffing part and they pop within a day or so) Not a single seed popped  Literally do not look like they even tried. These seeds all came from the same box i recently found in my house (been stashed and forgotten) so I know they have gotten the same treatment. I still have maybe 80+ seeds in the box and am hoping this isn't going to be the trend for them all.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 21, 2020)

I don’t even scuff them and the freezer/moon thing almost always works. I’ve popped 10+ year old seeds that way.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 21, 2020)

Dryxi said:


> I currently have 15 seeds ......... Not a single seed popped ..........


When i need to see the health of seeds, and i have a lot like you do, this has worked for me:
i carefully cut 1 in half or crush it between the fingers.
If its dry, brown, crumbly or hard inside, that seed embryo is dead im sad to say.
If its dark yellow or light brown and mushy like soft butter, it may be rotten.
But if inside is white, or light tan, somewhat firm (not like butter). Then the seed embryo is still alive and might just pop. The rest of the seeds will likely be the same.

*edit: test them when still dry before soaking. 
Also i have a feeling that being in wet towel in a closed bag for 9 days could suffocate and make rotten, an otherwise healthy seed.


----------



## Mr Westmont (Aug 21, 2020)

A healthy dose of FRESH worm castings and bokashi usually gets my old seeds started.


----------



## EnigmaticG (Aug 21, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Anyone have a smoke report on the following: mango lotus or red lotus ? Giving a pack to a friend and would like to see him started off on the right foot. There's been some posts/pics of the lemon lotus as well and would like some more details. Thank you in advance.


if you are giving him mango lotus, tell him to grow it outside. she will be quite challenging to control indoor. i have two phenos outside that are 12+ft tall. one was topped. didn't slow her down. even from clone you will need headspace for real.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Aug 21, 2020)

Use hydrogen peroxide to pop old seeds.

Gelato 45 on the left, old school hash plant on the right at 6 weeks.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 21, 2020)

Coconut, aloe vera, photo +, EM1 into rapid rooter or towel. Lighter dose than my established plants get obviously! When the little tail comes they go to into 60/40 or 50/50 mix peat and castings from my bin thats fed on coots mix ammendments and cannabis leaves. Sandpaper in pill bottle is a great addition as well. Less is more always imo. Little bits, no burn, 99%+ success old and new alike. Sometimes you just don't win. Don't give up, the 1 in 80 could be a special plant!

Happy growing!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 21, 2020)

Does anyone know how long these strawberry gojis take to finish? I’m at day 32 and this is where we are at:



seems like she is just now starting to stack and fill out


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 21, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Does anyone know how long these strawberry gojis take to finish? I’m at day 32 and this is where we are at:
> 
> View attachment 4660692
> 
> seems like she is just now starting to stack and fill out


Looks like 9-10 weeks... typical bodhi gear....


----------



## nDanger (Aug 22, 2020)

Popped a pack of Lemon HPv2. Out of the 11, 5 were girls. Here's 4 of them just after the Week 3 defoliation.


----------



## nDanger (Aug 22, 2020)

Had better luck with the Space Monkey. Got 7 girls out of the 11. End of Week 4.


----------



## jp68 (Aug 22, 2020)

nDanger said:


> Had better luck with the Space Monkey. Got 7 girls out of the 11. End of Week 4.View attachment 4661065View attachment 4661066


Anytime you get 6 or girls your styling


----------



## Deep21 (Aug 22, 2020)

Just started dream beaver. Excited to see the end result. Got 4 out of 6 to survive. Now we will see how many males.


----------



## carla flora (Aug 23, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Update on outdoor Garfunkle.
> 
> Growth continues to be very vigorous. This past week brought another round of topping and the removal of lower branches that were already growing mostly horizontal. (Should’ve done that a few weeks ago.) Most of the canopy is about 32” tall. This baby’s going to bush out something fierce.
> 
> ...


----------



## klyphman (Aug 23, 2020)

Garfunkle at 44 Lat with morning sunlight.
Tough to get a sense from a pic, but this plant is big and wide.
Above my head now. Glad I topped a bunch, or else it might not fit under my metal frame. Still might not...


----------



## The Mantis (Aug 23, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Does anyone know how long these strawberry gojis take to finish? I’m at day 32 and this is where we are at:
> 
> View attachment 4660692
> 
> seems like she is just now starting to stack and fill out


We harvested all ours around 8 weeks give or take a few days. But we run 11/13.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 23, 2020)

I lived at 44* north in early 70s and tried raising bagseed Mex. They reached the sky but by the time they should flower we lacked solar power. All very narrow long leaf Sativa, before Afghan appeared.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 23, 2020)

32.3 degrees and I took Oaxaca’s and Michuacan varietals to completion in mid to late November. Occasionally we get a frost that’ll nip the tops but not usually.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 23, 2020)

36* North now and most of today’s strains are just fine. But most is grown indoors now. Less worries.


----------



## klyphman (Aug 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I lived at 44* north in early 70s and tried raising bagseed Mex. They reached the sky but by the time they should flower we lacked solar power. All very narrow long leaf Sativa, before Afghan appeared.


Last year, with a plastic shelter, I was able to take a plant into the week of October 20 with barely any mold issues. That is about the time we get our first frost. Hoping for a dry fall.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 23, 2020)

We don’t turn off the coolers till thanksgiving but I prefer limiting natural pressures indoors too!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 23, 2020)

Test vape 57 day Lemon Wookie v2, tastes like lemon and pine with some kind of glue or paint. Interesting and icky at the same time but made me smack my lips (always a good sign).
Very strong and comes on fast, no couchlock. Seems to be a motivation type high, imagination and creativity enhancing. Lots of Vapor. Rushy but not scary. This will get you high! Seems pleasant.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 23, 2020)

Enjoying some dispensary grown pura vida this morning! It’s a nice sativa leaner, flavor is a tad bland on this pheno but the effect is stellar, very expansive head with balanced body. Some nice euphoria on this sample! Claiming 23.3%


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 23, 2020)

I hear you at the 44 parrallel in the Winter, get snow. What is snow?
Seriously, im at 34 and its hot as hell. I have to drive 3 hrs. to touch snow.
its above 90F starting in June. But its a dry heat.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 23, 2020)

We were hitting triple digits in May this year. So dry, it’s just hard core. The wind gets going and like a hair dryer. In the winter we rarely even frost. I can also drive an hour and a half and go snowboarding in the winter. The area has its perks.


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 23, 2020)

Somedays, I do miss living in Reno/Tahoe


----------



## hillbill (Aug 23, 2020)

What the fuck is “Dry Heat”?!


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> What the fuck is “Dry Heat”?!


When your balls don't stick to your inner leg.


----------



## jp68 (Aug 23, 2020)

Full swamp ass conditions going down currently in the south .


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> What the fuck is “Dry Heat”?!


When it’s 5% humidity! You put 2 pieces of bread on the counter, run to take a piss and return to some toast. Then you realize the 5% is because your life force is being sucked right out of you in the form of microscopic water particles. You think your not sweating but really it’s just evaporating that fast. Flies try to face rape you for the moisture in your eyes and mouth. lol do you know how when they say the humidity index is 95 but it feels like 102 type of thing were here when it’s 95 and you’re thankful because yesterday it was probably 102 and it feels cool comparatively. Just kidding. But you can tolerate the heat better if it’s dry because your sweat evaporating directly off of you makes you cooler.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 23, 2020)

A1 x Kashmir are finally getting some pistils going...



I'm guessing this is the "red vein" that A1 is described as having...?

3 are females and 4 are males.


(Were cut today)

Only one of the Dragon Soul Wookies looks like this-

The rest are still taking their time

(Btw, this one is a bleeder... as far as I can tell the only one out of the 7.)
Confirmed 5 females 2 males.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 23, 2020)

Lucky wookie lower day 42

This gal from dynasty (cherry vanilla cookies) supposed to yield big but im not sure it will lol. Looks fire and very happy but not putting on weight just frost!


Looks like Friday ill be starting to hang sheet rock! I'm not rich so its a slow process. Some days I wish I sold weed and didn't just gift and smoke it all! Also thinking of sacrificing a corner of flower space for a 4x4 african nightcrawler bin as in the winter my room sits at bout 75f still.

. I think I want to just buy another couple 4x4 grass roots beds. Cant recommended them enough. I love the living soil pots as well but the 4x4 are SO SO easy to keep 100% and happy. And id highly recommend them over pots for anyone just jumping into true organics or KNF. JMHO!

Hope you all are safe and healthy and your buds are big! Happy growing!


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 23, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Lucky wookie lower day 42
> View attachment 4662705
> This gal from dynasty (cherry vanilla cookies) supposed to yield big but im not sure it will lol. Looks fire and very happy but not putting on weight just frost!
> View attachment 4662706
> ...


Maybe u can grow some short Phenos on top of your worm bin... just a thought. Good luck on drywalling. at least u got the framing done. All down hill from there!


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Aug 23, 2020)

Has anyone seen any reports on the lemon g x Apollo? I was curious about those. I got them as the freebies for their dog fundraiser. 

Recently popped some purple Lotus and they were the second oldest yet most vigorous! Really surprised me. 

Should have some blueberry hp to show off in a few weeks and got lucky with the last packs of puf5 and mendo sunshine the other night


----------



## Boosky (Aug 24, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Has anyone seen any reports on the lemon g x Apollo? I was curious about those. I got them as the freebies for their dog fundraiser.
> 
> Recently popped some purple Lotus and they were the second oldest yet most vigorous! Really surprised me.
> 
> Should have some blueberry hp to show off in a few weeks and got lucky with the last packs of puf5 and mendo sunshine the other night


Where did you get the Mendo Sunshine?


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 24, 2020)

Just harvested another Divine Intervention. Trainwreck terps+ more. yum yum. Congo frame with a Kashmir yield. Haven't wake and baked with it so not sure on the buzz yet. Lots of good stuff in this line. I have another in flower that is way smaller. my guess a wookie pheno. I had to take a break from appy crosses for some variety. Going to dig into the TE V2 and some other breeders for a little while


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Aug 24, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Where did you get the Mendo Sunshine?


GLO had them. Shipping is pretty slow right now but they get here. There's a few others off the new release as well but I got the last of those two as far as I know.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 24, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> GLO had them. Shipping is pretty slow right now but they get here. There's a few others off the new release as well but I got the last of those two as far as I know.


I'll wait for GLG's drop. Given that they've dropped elsewhere already, I know it wont be long now.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Aug 24, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'll wait for GLG's drop. Given that they've dropped elsewhere already, I know it wont be long now.


I think this drop happened awhile ago tbh. The Instagram post said it was the last of the purple unicorn and when I looked on here for some info I found they were dropped last spring on GLG. Maybe a restock though in the future, I dunno.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 24, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I think this drop happened awhile ago tbh. The Instagram post said it was the last of the purple unicorn and when I looked on here for some info I found they were dropped last spring on GLG. Maybe a restock though in the future, I dunno.


Mendo Sunshine is new drop material I thought.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 24, 2020)

Some bodhi, inkognyto and dynasty babies headed for my veg tent while I square my room away! SLOWLY! They are getting a tad unhappy in the solo cups. Time to hit the coots mix!
Happy growing!


----------



## SFnone (Aug 24, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'll wait for GLG's drop. Given that they've dropped elsewhere already, I know it wont be long now.


hopefully it will be soon... I think the mrs is away or something, so he might be focused on other things, like the kids or whatever, which might take away from packing the seeds? I'm not sure about any of that, but I think I heard somebody say something along those lines... hopefully these fires don't make things worse, or cause any permanent damage/loss...


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 24, 2020)

Peach Hashplant stacking! Day 35 over here. I’m thinking this one will go 9 weeks. Maybe 10 if it has room to swell. Smells like peaches. Forget the Purple Unicorn crosses. Buy this. It will be “the one that got away” next year, I guarantee it. 



Strawberry Goji throwing resin and stacking bud sites. Easily a 10 weeks pheno here. Smells like sour strawberry, but is very faint.


----------



## Houstini (Aug 24, 2020)

Goji f2 keeper cut from last winter’s hunt. My buddy pulled tarps for a few weeks to give her a head start. Looking stellar


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 24, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4663816
> 
> Peach Hashplant stacking! Day 35 over here. I’m thinking this one will go 9 weeks. Maybe 10 if it has room to swell. Smells like peaches. Forget the Purple Unicorn crosses. Buy this. It will be “the one that got away” next year, I guarantee it.
> 
> ...



Glad your pheno is smelling peachy, mine is as well. One of the stronger smelling ones thus far.

Happy growing!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 24, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Glad your pheno is smelling peachy, mine is as well. One of the stronger smelling ones thus far.
> 
> Happy growing!


If you wanna talk about smelly.. This Rainbow Wiggler (Black Light Fantasy x Black Lime Reserve) is so citrus that it burns the nose! This is from Dino Party Chucking Co aka RBJF



Buds are completely purple. I have to re veg this, but will try taking clones off of her first. This girl, Peach HP, Strawberry Goji, Black Triangle, and Electric Cowboy are really showing promise. I also have a Purple Unicorn that is throwing literal spears. There is so much that I can’t see because the canopy is so packed.

Way too early for actual decent photos of each standout pheno, but this will be a good hunt. 4 more weeks until I can really judge things.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 24, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Goji f2 keeper cut from last winter’s hunt. My buddy pulled tarps for a few weeks to give her a head start. Looking stellar
> View attachment 4663819View attachment 4663820View attachment 4663821


I don’t care what these stupid light manufacturers say.. Plants just look better in the sun. Super healthy.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 24, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Glad your pheno is smelling peachy, mine is as well. One of the stronger smelling ones thus far.
> 
> Happy growing!


Glad I bought 2 packs.


----------



## Houstini (Aug 24, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I don’t care what these stupid light manufacturers say.. Plants just look better in the sun. Super healthy.


For sure. Although I’ve noticed a fair amount of fungal resistance goji finishes too late for me damp 45degees N. I’m thankful he was able to put forth the effort to make it happen. But indoor goji will kill most others. Best pack of seeds I’ve bought. I’ve made more friends from this ongoing project than the value of any plant grown out of them. Beautiful people everywhere, thank you


----------



## Warpedpassage (Aug 24, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> If you wanna talk about smelly.. This Rainbow Wiggler (Black Light Fantasy x Black Lime Reserve) is so citrus that it burns the nose! This is from Dino Party Chucking Co aka RBJF
> 
> View attachment 4663827
> 
> ...


Which led rig are u running? Nice job with the plants.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 25, 2020)

Old Soul from different plant in Vapor Genie Aluminum presently, no pine but deep earthy and sour dankness. Smell lingers wonderfully even vaped! Face buzz and instant euphoric boost, active and powerful. Very loud while growing and using.
Recommend


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 25, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Lost coast plant therapy got rid of mites for me super easily, even in flower.
> 
> Anyone grow the Jack Herer x Goji OG from JBC/Respect genetics? Certainly piqued my interest.


I just got my 2oz sample yesterday and I made a gallon and sprayed everything, tomorrow ill make a second gallon.. A gallon was just enough to spray everything.. Im curious to see if it kils spider mites and eliminates pm, if it does ill buy a gallon, quite pricey though


----------



## jp68 (Aug 25, 2020)

Smoke update on the nigerian probe. Stuff has a more prounounced bubblegum flavor out of the vape now that ive not been smoking it and still gets me lit as all hell. Kinda gets me loopy if im outside exercising and its really hot out to where its not enjoyable. Sunshine heads been the go to lately as it seems to work for me in this retarded heat outside. So chemmy buttery with a little blueberry at the end in the vape. such a nice smoke as it makes me not focus on the heat so i can kinda enjoy myself


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 25, 2020)

Electric Cowboy, another totally slept on strain in the Bodhi catalogue. I swear this Hashplant dad can do no wrong.


----------



## Norml56 (Aug 25, 2020)

So I'm new to growing Bohdi seeds. I have some snow leopard and snow leopard x purple wookie. Anyone grown out the snow leopard?


----------



## Boosky (Aug 25, 2020)

Norml56 said:


> So I'm new to growing Bohdi seeds. I have some snow leopard and snow leopard x purple wookie. Anyone grown out the snow leopard?


You're new and have Snow Leopard? How did that happen? Would love to hear the story on how you acquired them. Welcome to Bodhi! That being an older strain I would do a search, you'll have better luck that way.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Aug 26, 2020)

Norml56 said:


> So I'm new to growing Bohdi seeds. I have some snow leopard and snow leopard x purple wookie. Anyone grown out the snow leopard?




Snow Leopard v2 on day 60. She was a little floppy on this run but I mostly blame myself; I was rough on the clone and rushed her into the flowering tent. I've got another clone rooting atm that I hope to flower over the winter.

Smells kind of like that shitty cough medicine the doctor used to prescribe you as a kid. Like a knockoff synthetic cherry or something.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 26, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> GLO had them. Shipping is pretty slow right now but they get here. There's a few others off the new release as well but I got the last of those two as far as I know.


Do you get freebies from GLO? Thanks


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 26, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Do you get freebies from GLO? Thanks


Only thing I got from GLO was ripped off. Be careful with that place


----------



## hillbill (Aug 26, 2020)

Chopped last 2/4 Lemon Wookie at 63 days, Lemon and fuel on one and strong, the other is the most ripe red grapefruit smelling plant I have ever had the pleasure to have known! Add in strong volatile fuel notes and you got it. Trykes on one almost all cloudy and about 10% amber and the other 70% cloudy, 20% amber and 10% clear. Trichs on calyxes are all I look at.


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 26, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Only thing I got from GLO was ripped off. Be careful with that place


It took only one order to learn how big of a douche he was. He does not know how to run a business professionally. Please stay away everyone.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 27, 2020)

Culled 1 of 2 Lazy Lightning at 35 days, been yellowing from bottom up for weeks, some brown spots and then totally browning and drying from the tips, bunched new growth, new leaves spike upward, slow growth and weakfish stems, actually pulled all the branches off with my fingers.

Roots were absolutely wonderful, dense, big and thick main branches, new growth. Root zone well drained.

After some reading and searching, I think it could be a virus. 

Had 12 plants, several strains in perpetual tent. Only one that was not vigorous and healthy.

Her sister seems fine and is a little bigger than average and the buds are building well.


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 27, 2020)

Mmmmm... woke up to Fascist propaganda on my IG plant feed, thanks @bamboodan! 

Anyone else pop the limited Purple Kush x SSDD? Three ladies have really their stride and I can’t wait to see how they compare to all the clones I have going. Flipping within the week. Only the Purple Wookies cut seems to have the same vigor, but only time will tell.


----------



## The Mantis (Aug 27, 2020)

Pinball Wizard at 86 days. Probably still needs another week or so I'm guessing. Grown in 1gal plastic pot under led. Nice golf ball sized colas. Still swelling up.


----------



## HamNEggs (Aug 27, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Mmmmm... woke up to Fascist propaganda on my IG plant feed, thanks @bamboodan!
> 
> Anyone else pop the limited Purple Kush x SSDD? Three ladies have really their stride and I can’t wait to see how they compare to all the clones I have going. Flipping within the week. Only the Purple Wookies cut seems to have the same vigor, but only time will tell.


Man that sounds like a great cross right there.


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 27, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> Man that sounds like a great cross right there.


Gotta be some medicine in there! Opening a fresh QP of purple kush is definitely up there as far as weed memories go. Hopefully some F2’s on the way to get out there too.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 27, 2020)

Lemon Wookie v2 is pleasing to Wife and Hillbill on vape testing


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Culled 1 of 2 Lazy Lightning at 35 days, been yellowing from bottom up for weeks, some brown spots and then totally browning and drying from the tips, bunched new growth, new leaves spike upward, slow growth and weakfish stems, actually pulled all the branches off with my fingers.
> 
> Roots were absolutely wonderful, dense, big and thick main branches, new growth. Root zone well drained.
> 
> ...



Hey quick question. My room is dialed as I'm sure yours is. Having said that I have heard hermi storys about lazy lightning. No idea myself but have you experienced anything? In my room more often than not its genetics but before I soak some at some point I figured I'd ask. 

Happy growing!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 27, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Gotta be some medicine in there! Opening a fresh QP of purple kush is definitely up there as far as weed memories go. Hopefully some F2’s on the way to get out there too.


Agreed on the purple kush smell. 
I never opened a fresh QP but I did open many many salmon cans of it over a few years almost a decade ago. That and trainwreck Kush were my two favs of the salmon can weed haha 

Strawberry Headband left and Koko right.


Cheers


----------



## OIL7IO (Aug 27, 2020)

Well my last update on the strawberry goji...

Trimmed up my keeper pheno today. Very happy with the results... besides the seeds but there weren't too many. I have a feeling it was a light leak from my tents window... flap didn't velcro shut properly one night.

The buds are very frosty. The nicer buds of the plant are very dense. They shrank up like crazy during the dry however. Approximately 4.5 ounces off of the one plant (of keeper buds) and 2 grams of scissor hash and a few seeds a long with 6 oz of very high quality trim and larf that im expecting a high bubble hash yield on.

Strawberry gassy smell. Subtle odor. Very smooth. Very strong.




What's peoples thoughts on running the seeds at some point? I have very little breeding knowledge and am not sure if thats wise?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 27, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> It's not _exactly_ the same thing but Bodhi apparently has a Goji F2 cut named "Santa Cruz Strawberry Cheesecake"or "Strawberry Cream Cheese" (I _think_ they're the same thing). A couple different quotes...
> 
> *Strawberry Cream cheese .. I like to call her Floppy cause she just flops all over the place with growth have to support her all over but think she worth it.. would say she grows as fast as Pinesol and Egg but she flops out all over not Vertically..easy to clone"
> 
> ...


Man, I'm glad to hear this! I spent all my extra cash picking up SSDD, but I didn't grab any Goji. My reasoning was "I heard rumors about SSDD running out first, so I'll start collecting them first". However, Goji actually ran out before SSDD and I missed out. I gifted my only pack of Goji to the guy that taught me composting/organic soil back in 2016. I don't regret it...


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 27, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Man, I'm glad to hear this! I spent all my extra cash picking up SSDD, but I didn't grab any Goji. My reasoning was "I heard rumors about SSDD running out first, so I'll start collecting them first". However, Goji actually ran out before SSDD and I missed out. I gifted my only pack of Goji to the guy that taught me composting/organic soil back in 2016. I don't regret it...



As a guy thats right up your alley as far as how we do shit... it was a good trade off no doubt. Far as I can tell you got it on lock.. 

And whatever you cant get em all right. If your like me you prob have 3 lifetimes worth of seed and just keep buying lol.. 

Much respect to how you grow and like myself are doing anything to minimize impact and be self sustainable etc. Its truly amazing once you put time into learning soil, worms etc. and how self sustainable and simple growing can be. Having said that, Ill never knock someone's growing method EVER. Do what floats your boat. 

I love seeing and exchanging info with those that have decided to ditch the bottles and go (for the lack of a better word) "true" or "real" organics by my definition. I value everyone's opinion synthetic and organic alike but have fell in love doing things this way! Especially with some good ol bodhi beans!

Hope you all are well and safe!
Happy growing!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 28, 2020)

OIL7IO said:


> Well my last update on the strawberry goji...
> 
> Trimmed up my keeper pheno today. Very happy with the results... besides the seeds but there weren't too many. I have a feeling it was a light leak from my tents window... flap didn't velcro shut properly one night.
> 
> ...


Looks beautiful. 
My thoughts on the seeds is pop them and keep a very close eye out for any intersex issues.

Cheers


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 28, 2020)

SSDD starting to flower

Here’s her sister in bucket


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 28, 2020)

I haven’t grown much Bodhi yet but I’m stocking up glad I got a few of those mentioned like peach hashplant .. pillow book .. chem d hash plant .. unicorn milk ? Etc 

there’s 4 more I have my eye on strawberry head band is one for sure did anyone run that yet ? I do have strawberry milk f2s also but that loompa headband is it really that fire ? I kno it was 10 yrs ago


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 28, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I haven’t grown much Bodhi yet but I’m stocking up glad I got a few of those mentioned like peach hashplant .. pillow book .. chem d hash plant .. unicorn milk ? Etc
> 
> there’s 4 more I have my eye on strawberry head band is one for sure did anyone run that yet ? I do have strawberry milk f2s also but that loompa headband is it really that fire ? I kno it was 10 yrs ago



I currently have 2 strawberry milk f2 going but have heard of hermi in this line so watch if you sprout these! I can't say yet as they are in veg...

Now after much attention it looks like I'll be able to save the keeper cut of more cowbell ogkb I ran. Its in the rear left in this pic. It was some very gnarly shit. Carbon filters beware lol. Having said that all the pheno I ran were good, this one just stood out!

I wish you all the best of luck! May you buds be big and tight! Happy growing!

They need some oyster shell ^^^


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 28, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I haven’t grown much Bodhi yet but I’m stocking up glad I got a few of those mentioned like peach hashplant .. pillow book .. chem d hash plant .. unicorn milk ? Etc
> 
> there’s 4 more I have my eye on strawberry head band is one for sure did anyone run that yet ? I do have strawberry milk f2s also but that loompa headband is it really that fire ? I kno it was 10 yrs ago


I have the same loompa headband cut and it is indeed fire. No mistaking the look of that plant and I can see it in his LHB related crosses. Best OG I've ever grown out and in my opinion one of the easier growers for an OG.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 28, 2020)

2 topped Wolfpack went to flower tent just now! A good lookin male will be sav3d.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 28, 2020)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I have the same loompa headband cut and it is indeed fire. No mistaking the look of that plant and I can see it in his LHB related crosses. Best OG I've ever grown out and in my opinion one of the easier growers for an OG.


Good looking


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 28, 2020)

Popped 1 Sakura and 2 Blueberry freebies I got from JBC. Got one female out of the three and it's Sakura! Topped her once right before flowering and put the light right on top of her (12 in.). Added a few T5's and bam, she is exploding with growth. Minimal stretch but very productive branching and maximum bushiness. Heard nothing but good things about the smoke. Can't wait to try it. If you have a short tent, this is the one for you!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 28, 2020)

undercovergrow said:


> View attachment 4667230
> SSDD starting to flower
> 
> Here’s her sister in bucket
> View attachment 4667232


Wow did those ever take off since last time I saw them. Great job 



silverhazefiend said:


> I haven’t grown much Bodhi yet but I’m stocking up glad I got a few of those mentioned like peach hashplant .. pillow book .. chem d hash plant .. unicorn milk ? Etc
> 
> there’s 4 more I have my eye on strawberry head band is one for sure did anyone run that yet ? I do have strawberry milk f2s also but that loompa headband is it really that fire ? I kno it was 10 yrs ago


I ran them as testers and only got the one female but it is absolutely great classic OG smoke. I have never had actual Headband before but this one female SH lives up to all of its hype. 

Cheers


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 28, 2020)

Loompas headband = underdog og


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 28, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Loompas headband = underdog og


How does the Headband compare to OG as far as effects? Is it more energetic? Heady? I'm a big OG fan.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 28, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> How does the Headband compare to OG as far as effects? Is it more energetic? Heady? I'm a big OG fan.


=  

Edit: I don't mean to sound like a dick there. I just understood @colocowboy to mean they were the same. Equal to, not less than/greater than. Outside of his description, I honestly could not tell you.


----------



## Pothead Man (Aug 28, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> As a guy thats right up your alley as far as how we do shit... it was a good trade off no doubt. Far as I can tell you got it on lock..
> 
> And whatever you cant get em all right. If your like me you prob have 3 lifetimes worth of seed and just keep buying lol..
> 
> ...


I was a Seed-A-Holic & after 2 years of quitting I finally got to the point of being good for 3-5 lifetimes so I officially retired & moved on to collecting vintage bongs


----------



## hillbill (Aug 28, 2020)

4 Black Triangle beans have hit the paper towel sauna


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 28, 2020)

According to Loompa and Adam Dunn they are the same cut, it got renamed.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 28, 2020)

Pothead Man said:


> I was a Seed-A-Holic & after 2 years of quitting I finally got to the point of being good for 3-5 lifetimes so I officially retired & moved on to collecting vintage bongs


Original Toker, looked like you got it out of the science room in high school. Lol

Edit looks like they still make the Toker II.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 28, 2020)

Loompa Underdawg, AKA Headband, AKA Daywrecker.

Loompa also has an Underdog OG which is not the same.

Confusing but true


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 28, 2020)

Pothead Man said:


> I was a Seed-A-Holic & after 2 years of quitting I finally got to the point of being good for 3-5 lifetimes so I officially retired & moved on to collecting vintage bongs


tokemaster which later became tobaccomaster. had a few in college. still think one of the best hits


----------



## Pothead Man (Aug 28, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> tokemaster which later became tobaccomaster. had a few in college. still think one of the best hits


Mine are ceramic mostly vintage from the 70’s & 80’s , definitely a game changer lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 28, 2020)

Pothead Man said:


> Mine are ceramic mostly vintage from the 70’s & 80’s , definitely a game changer lol


damn, they still make them. hahahahah, good times!








Products


Feel the nostalgia of the best American made acrylic bongs since 1967! Never worrying about broken glass with these super durable, light weight, hand crafted plastic bongs.




originaltobaccomaster.com


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Loompa Underdawg, AKA Headband, AKA Daywrecker.
> 
> Loompa also has an Underdog OG which is not the same.
> 
> Confusing but true


I don’t know, Adam Dunn was laughing like a hyena at that and said it was all the same.


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm done making human babies, but definitely not plant babies.  
Just checked and I knocked up my Divine Intervention (wookie or kashmir dom) with a Brotherhood OG from Karma.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 28, 2020)

undercovergrow said:


> View attachment 4667230
> SSDD starting to flower
> 
> Here’s her sister in bucket
> View attachment 4667232


I take it, you're not undercover as in stealth-wise anymore, nice canopy though! Beautiful plants!


colocowboy said:


> I don’t know, Adam Dunn was laughing like a hyena at that and said it was all the same.


Adam dunn, now there's a real source of info, lol!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 28, 2020)

Are 88g13/hp crosses.known to finish fast ? Got some red eye Jedi that looks bout done @ 8 weeks


----------



## YardG (Aug 28, 2020)

No doubt they're just busy these days, but I hope Mr and Mrs B are doing okay what with the wildfires (not that Mr B posts much on IG, but she usually posts regularly). Seen someone else in that vicinity posting about evacuations.


----------



## Houstini (Aug 28, 2020)

Neroli 91, stacking up nicely. Reeks of lavender


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 4 Black Triangle beans have hit the paper towel sauna


I have a female in flower with nice structure, crossing my fingers that I have a good one


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 29, 2020)

Can't wait to smoke this one! She smells insane, super gooey, lime green frosty buds!

Black Triangle x Sunshine Daydream (limited)


----------



## jp68 (Aug 29, 2020)

Sunshine heads been a workhorse in my area. No complaints from anyone and i got a wide array of expert know it alls who complain about some of the stupidest shit imaginable


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Aug 29, 2020)

Even though the climate is very mild, growing in damp, cool, coastal CA has its fair share of issues between caterpillars and bud rot. Next year may try Regalia in addition to my BT sprays to try and take care of both. Or I'll just stick to sativa dominant varieties that aren't affected by botrytis as easily. Have had to cut out small sections of rot from Sundance and Herer HP #1, hopefully I can keep it in check. Anyway, here is an update on the patio.

Gold Star x Snow Lotus


Herer Hashplant # 1


Herer Hashplant # 2


Patio shot


----------



## HaroldRocks (Aug 29, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I take it, you're not undercover as in stealth-wise anymore, nice canopy though! Beautiful plants!
> 
> Adam dunn, now there's a real source of info, lol!


Haha!


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 29, 2020)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Even though the climate is very mild, growing in damp, cool, coastal CA has its fair share of issues between caterpillars and bud rot. Next year may try Regalia in addition to my BT sprays to try and take care of both. Or I'll just stick to sativa dominant varieties that aren't affected by botrytis as easily. Have had to cut out small sections of rot from Sundance and Herer HP #1, hopefully I can keep it in check. Anyway, here is an update on the patio.
> 
> Gold Star x Snow Lotus
> View attachment 4668152
> ...


Man that GS x SL is wicked looking! Great job man.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Aug 29, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I was saying it to help clear any fusarium or the like, on a side note, it’s expensive but regalia helps prevent that!
> 
> @radiant Rudy that looks amazing man! Wow! There may have been an imbalance that it corrected! It really looks beautiful!


 I’ve seen a article online somewhere that said the epa has approved regalia and double nickel for hemp use. It was a article that came out late last year or early 2020


----------



## hillbill (Aug 29, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Hey quick question. My room is dialed as I'm sure yours is. Having said that I have heard hermi storys about lazy lightning. No idea myself but have you experienced anything? In my room more often than not its genetics but before I soak some at some point I figured I'd ask.
> 
> Happy growing!


No intersex seen and I do have a plant of other strain throwing some nanners, same environment. The remaining plant is 37 days and making bigger than average nuggets for this stage. Long pistils too.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Aug 29, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Man that GS x SL is wicked looking! Great job man.


Its a really enjoyable plant to grow, both females I have grown have been awesome, still have half a pack left. Kind of surprised these were only released as freebies...


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 29, 2020)

@FlakeyFoont i know right, it’s a terrible way to consume information. In an interview with the people that were actually there and did it. lol Hahahaha I’m so dumb!!!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 29, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> @FlakeyFoont i know right, it’s a terrible way to consume information. In an interview with the people that were actually there and did it. lol Hahahaha I’m so dumb!!!


I was being a bit harsh, he's excellent if the info you want is only about him, his imaginary deeds, and his self-appointed wonderfulness! He's got that shit down!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 29, 2020)

I’m not jaded mind you, I mean the dude wears a run dmc 3 finger ring from the 80s for Christ sakes. He knows everyone and has great interviews. I mean he squashed the beef between jj and aj on the air and put to rest a lot of bad bro history. He’s a cheese but he’s legit.


----------



## Tiflis (Aug 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Lemon Wookie v2 is pleasing to Wife and Hillbill on vape testing


Was she loud during flowering?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 29, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> Was she loud during flowering?


A screamer!


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 29, 2020)

Still doing the lavender aura thing. Last harvest was great and took a few clones luckly. Two clones got small 5 gal sips but r doing great lol. Much smaller than the last SIP's. These phenos have a blueberry hint that's wonderful!
@hillbill 
Wookie, wookie, wookie, wookie, wookie!!!!!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 29, 2020)

Red eye Jedi


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 29, 2020)

I had quite a few Bodhi packs come today, they sat in the mailbox for around 3 hours midday. It wasn't too hot of a day (79 degrees F) but the box did get pretty warm.. Do you guys get nervous about temp issues/fluctuations during shipping? I know seeds can be tough in nature but I always get paranoid of viability loss.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 29, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> I had quite a few Bodhi packs come today, they sat in the mailbox for around 3 hours midday. It wasn't too hot of a day (79 degrees F) but the box did get pretty warm.. Do you guys get nervous about temp issues/fluctuations during shipping? I know seeds can be tough in nature but I always get paranoid of viability loss.


I get some worry, but since I can't do anything about it I just try to put it out of my head.


----------



## Palomar (Aug 29, 2020)

Pinball Wizard foxtailing and a beast!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 30, 2020)

Planted last 4 Black Triangle in blue Solos, all have tails.
2 Wolfpack went to flower tent Friday
Just confirmed Black Gold(Greenpoint) f2 male, he has moved outdoors.

Vape menu today: Old Soul, Lemon Wookie v2!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 30, 2020)

I got the greenhouse up. Took my decrepit old ass two weeks plus. Glad I'm finally decorating. But the girls are doing well. Need to get the heater and CAP VSC-DNe fan controller installed. Temperatures in the 50's at night. 

Between 7and 8 feet on all plants except a four foot BK. First is the Lucky Charms.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 30, 2020)

Two Snow Temples.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 30, 2020)

And my favorite. The Dragon Fruit. Turning purple again in the stems. Best bud development so far. All are 3 - 4 weeks into flower. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 30, 2020)

Black Triangle

Space Monkey, same smell as my last pheno

Ssdd weird structure, thats the top, lot of buds have like a double buds on the tips of branches


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 30, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I take it, you're not undercover as in stealth-wise anymore, nice canopy though! Beautiful plants!
> 
> Adam dunn, now there's a real source of info, lol!


This is a grow of F2 seeds I made and my Uncle is growing them in a legal state. I am still growing undercover


----------



## hillbill (Aug 30, 2020)

undercovergrow said:


> This is a grow of F2 seeds I made and my Uncle is growing them in a legal state. I am still growing undercover


I’m like you


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 30, 2020)

Like alot of us are! Legal does not mean safe to me regaurdless of state...

Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 30, 2020)

Lucky wookie at day 49. She is a screamer and getting heavy. She will be coming down at 9-10 weeks by looks of things! Plenty of time to pack on more weight and frost. Up close shot is same branch to better show the frost!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 30, 2020)

So.... i thought this was funny and I dont think he would mind, prob like it. This is a ounce of more cowbell ogkb suger leaf hitting the press.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 30, 2020)

Day 39 on this SSDD. I think I finally found a pheno that is worth keeping from this cross. I swear this strain has thrown nothing but garbage at me. Just so happens that the last seed of the last half pack I had left gave me this girl. Absolute resin monster and she is swelling more every day.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 30, 2020)

Well, so far the Drunken Parrot and Bingo Pajamas have the thumbs up pre-cure. Had three Drunken Parrot when i thought i only had one, I'm stoked! Definitely got some Northern Lights tastes in there, I will probably snag another pack if they're still available during the next BOGO.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 30, 2020)

Got a big Oroblanco girl going into flower this week, soon as I take cuts. I am super excited for this one, hoping for some grapefruit action. Only got one girl out of five. Still have the rest of the pack to search for grapefruit.


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 30, 2020)

Just scored a pack of cobra lips. cant stop won’t stop.


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I’m like you


How are you liking that Old Soul?! Can we get a smoke report?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Old Soul from different plant in Vapor Genie Aluminum presently, no pine but deep earthy and sour dankness. Smell lingers wonderfully even vaped! Face buzz and instant euphoric boost, active and powerful. Very loud while growing and using.
> Recommend


Here ya go


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 31, 2020)

finally getting into some flower production on this SSDD. about two weeks behind normalfor this area.


----------



## jp68 (Aug 31, 2020)

Just vaped some my 2nd run of the nigerian probe and the early finisher has a pronounced bubble gum flavor. Flavors different to say the least Seems a little lighter on the buzz but its only cured a week and it still got me fired up to do stuff after a long day


----------



## Boosky (Aug 31, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> Just scored a pack of cobra lips. cant stop won’t stop.


You will be happy to say the least. It's a goody!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 31, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4669701
> 
> Day 39 on this SSDD. I think I finally found a pheno that is worth keeping from this cross. I swear this strain has thrown nothing but garbage at me. Just so happens that the last seed of the last half pack I had left gave me this girl. Absolute resin monster and she is swelling more every day.


 Shit... looking great! Looks like ill have to get jiggy with the 6 or 9 seeds of it I still have... keep us updated!

Happy growing!


----------



## Emarcy989 (Aug 31, 2020)

Hey guys and girls
About to give bodhi a shot after exotic and ethos giving me a lot of hermes lately. 
What would you guys recommend on the indica side of things? Has to be a decent yields though or I can't pay my bills. 

Also, I've been lurking RIU for probably 5+ years and think this is my first post. lol


----------



## Wolverine97 (Aug 31, 2020)

Hey guys, been a while. I don't recognize any names in this thread so far, but I've been off here for years. 
Looking to pick up some Bodhi gear, looking for a solid sleep inducing strain. Any suggestions for what's currently available? What's the best bank nowadays?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Aug 31, 2020)

undercovergrow said:


> This is a grow of F2 seeds I made and my Uncle is growing them in a legal state. I am still growing undercover


I wish I had an uncle like that, lol! He's doing a nice job!


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 31, 2020)

Wolverine97 said:


> Hey guys, been a while. I don't recognize any names in this thread so far, but I've been off here for years.
> Looking to pick up some Bodhi gear, looking for a solid sleep inducing strain. Any suggestions for what's currently available? What's the best bank nowadays?


I shop for Bodhi at GLG. They have great deals, and a large freebies list, as well as tons of schwag they send.
Many also shop JBC. I've not dealt with JBC, but everyone says they've a fast turn around but fewer freebies. GLG takes some patience sometimes since they don't take CC.
Edit: Welcome back!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 31, 2020)

I took a few years off but I’ve been hanging out in this thread pretty much since it started. Welcome back!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 31, 2020)

Emarcy989 said:


> Hey guys and girls
> About to give bodhi a shot after exotic and ethos giving me a lot of hermes lately.
> What would you guys recommend on the indica side of things? Has to be a decent yields though or I can't pay my bills.
> 
> Also, I've been lurking RIU for probably 5+ years and think this is my first post. lol


Literally anything 88g13hp is pure gold. If you like indicas, ignore everything except the Hashplant (88g13hp) crosses. Herms are rare, the plants are almost always vigorous, and the effects range from mild relaxed energy to complete narcotic effects. Growth is vigorous and the plants basically grow themselves.

The other males he uses are good. But the Hashplant dad stands well above the rest. It has it all. Vigor, lack of herms, loud terp profile, breeds true but evenly with most mothers, packs on resin, and generally seems to improve everything it touches.

I haven’t had much luck with the wookie dad, but I have seen some great results from other people running it. I’d go Hashplant first.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 31, 2020)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their help and being patient with my random, sometimes non-Bodhi related questions. I pretty much just finished up my very first grow and couldn’t be happier. Will be running Bodhi next go-round. Excited to get started and put what I’ve learned into my next project! Thanks again y’all!


----------



## mindriot (Aug 31, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Literally anything 88g13hp is pure gold. If you like indicas, ignore everything except the Hashplant (88g13hp) crosses. Herms are rare, the plants are almost always vigorous, and the effects range from mild relaxed energy to complete narcotic effects. Growth is vigorous and the plants basically grow themselves.
> 
> The other males he uses are good. But the Hashplant dad stands well above the rest. It has it all. Vigor, lack of herms, loud terp profile, breeds true but evenly with most mothers, packs on resin, and generally seems to improve everything it touches.
> 
> I haven’t had much luck with the wookie dad, but I have seen some great results from other people running it. I’d go Hashplant first.


 Love the hashplant.. Although @Emarcy989 if you're looking for "yields to pay the bills" you might be a bit disappointed but it's worth it.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 31, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Love the hashplant.. Although @Emarcy989 if you're looking for "yields to pay the bills" you might be a bit disappointed but it's worth it.


The Hashplant leaning phenos yield very well. The issues arise when you get mom leaning phenos. They are a bit harder to dial in and get yields up.

With that said, I see no issue with hitting 90g/ft2 with any of my choice keepers from this run. Peach Hashplant, Clusterfunk, Electric Cowboy, etc. The only real difficult one I see right now is Black Triangle. I want a true TK leaner and this will impact yield. Smoke will be worth it though.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 31, 2020)

Mmmmm tk


----------



## BigJonster (Aug 31, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Mmmmm tk


Mmmmm tk x2


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 31, 2020)

LoverofPlants said:


> Have you ever seen Doc D pheno in Black Triangle? It throws down and it’s 30% plus thc


I have, don’t have access to it. Have always wanted to give it a go. Looks like it brings TK structure with Hashplant yield. If anyone has access to the cut I uh.. Have a mailbox.


----------



## GreenTools (Aug 31, 2020)

Hmm....tried uploading a picture, guess its too big....Will try to resize it... everytime I tried uploading, it gets crossed out


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Aug 31, 2020)

Yay!


----------



## canadiantoker420 (Aug 31, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> I gotta say the Kalifornia ( nepali og x g13/hp) has always been my favorite hp cross...


Ultra potent! Love it smokin on sum 24.8% kali rn ,pure indica gotta love it!


----------



## Blazin Budz (Aug 31, 2020)

anyone have any info on Bodhis 88g13hp? It seems to be in a lot of his crosses. I just got a pack of Mothers Hashplant. I know his mothers milk was some serious fire when I got some in Colorado years ago. G 13 Hashplant seems to be an old school strain from back in the days but I personally don't know anything about it.


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Aug 31, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> anyone have any info on Bodhis 88g13hp? It seems to be in a lot of his crosses. I just got a pack of Mothers Hashplant. I know his mothers milk was some serious fire when I got some in Colorado years ago. G 13 Hashplant seems to be an old school strain from back in the days but I personally don't know anything about it.


Read through this 





Bodhi Seeds Strain Companion Guide


Not up to date. This hasn't been updated since the Instagram account was made. You'll find the most up to date pics on there but relevant strain lists and descriptions for many Bodhi strains are here. I'm also hot-linking the pictures to the list of strains here on the first page. If it is...



www.icmag.com


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 31, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> anyone have any info on Bodhis 88g13hp? It seems to be in a lot of his crosses. I just got a pack of Mothers Hashplant. I know his mothers milk was some serious fire when I got some in Colorado years ago. G 13 Hashplant seems to be an old school strain from back in the days but I personally don't know anything about it.


"1988 G13 Hashplant bred by Ndn’Guy from original stock gifted to him by Neville Schoenmaker. Ndn'guy gifted Bodhi seeds and Bodhi selected this male for its burnt rubber/skunk/hashplant smells and flavors while still blending well with the females' characteristics. Many quick finishing phenotypes can be found. The resulting crosses show improved branch strength. A longer vegetative time is encouraged. For skunk lovers look for the short slow vegging plants that stink in veg. This is a good indicator "
Many have posted pictures of the hashplant crosses. Search as many as you can and you'll start to see it in all the blends. Duke Diamond has mentioned how strong it is - not a casual smoke for him. Classic heavy indica.


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 1, 2020)

Speaking of quick finishers, this is the first to finish out of my 4. The best looking girl in the Axis - SSDD testers looks to be more of the hashplant leaner in both looks and smell. Tighter compact flower with strong hash body odor smell. There is some sweet in there but in the last week or two it is being drowned out with funk. I pulled her out thinking she was done but alas shes not. Another week on the oven...


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 1, 2020)

So looking at my next GLG Bodhi purchase, and I am wanting to do a "color run". So far I am leaning on for sure the Magenta Hash plant (purely based on the pic I hope it is accurate) and maybe Black Raspberry (I have always wanted to grow a strain that is very dark like a black Russian). Anyone have any insight into some cool highly vibrant colored Bodhi strains? Or others on GLG but I know this is a Bodhi thread. Pic of a current Bodhi Thunder wookie for some attention


----------



## joeko420 (Sep 1, 2020)

Super Silver Hashplant on day 69 of 71. Kept this one in a solo cup for a few months before flowing her out and I'm glad I did. Veg through the end of flower, SSHP is easily the most beautiful plant in my collection. Looks less HP and more SSH to me - GREAT producer too! 1 week into cure and notes of *white taffy* become more pronounced every burp. Not a lot of literature on the internet about SSHP so hopefully this post is helpful for those interested in giving it a go. Eagerly anticipate the reportedly physically relaxing but mentally stimulating high! Will report back in a month or so with a vape report  .


----------



## klyphman (Sep 1, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> So looking at my next GLG Bodhi purchase, and I am wanting to do a "color run". So far I am leaning on for sure the Magenta Hash plant (purely based on the pic I hope it is accurate) and maybe Black Raspberry (I have always wanted to grow a strain that is very dark like a black Russian). Anyone have any insight into some cool highly vibrant colored Bodhi strains? Or others on GLG but I know this is a Bodhi thread. Pic of a current Bodhi Thunder wookie for some attention


From what I've read, and pics I've seen (yes, including the one on GLG), Sakura might be quite colorful (and fast too). The multiple reports of a fast finish was enough to pique my interest for a purchase.

However, I will not know first-hand until I run it outdoors next season (outdoor only grower here).


----------



## Emarcy989 (Sep 1, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Literally anything 88g13hp is pure gold. If you like indicas, ignore everything except the Hashplant (88g13hp) crosses. Herms are rare, the plants are almost always vigorous, and the effects range from mild relaxed energy to complete narcotic effects. Growth is vigorous and the plants basically grow themselves.
> 
> The other males he uses are good. But the Hashplant dad stands well above the rest. It has it all. Vigor, lack of herms, loud terp profile, breeds true but evenly with most mothers, packs on resin, and generally seems to improve everything it touches.
> 
> I haven’t had much luck with the wookie dad, but I have seen some great results from other people running it. I’d go Hashplant first.


Okay, so I just ordered Wookie Hashplant, More Cowbell, and as my freebie got Time Bandit. 

I hope I did alright.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 1, 2020)

Mountain Temple = winner
Drunken Parrot = winner
Bingo Pajamas = winner
They all have their own distinct flavors and high. Hard to pin down, pre-cure, what the exact tastes will end up but they are potent, thats for sure. I'm a sucker for Northern Lights so I think i am naturally drawn to the Drunken Parrot, it tastes of it for sure. Probably my favorite so far. Bingo Pajamas ended up super dense, like rocks, my wife's favorite of the bunch. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Sep 1, 2020)

Just had to get some proof that the sun does come out here on occasion....

Gold Star x Snow Lotus


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 1, 2020)

Harvested Red eye Jedi


----------



## hillbill (Sep 1, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Harvested Red eye Jedi
> 
> View attachment 4671644
> View attachment 4671645


Nice!
Old Soul in my Solo, front porch listening to the tree frogs.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks mawasmada.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 1, 2020)

Nice!! I ran SSH but had a hashplant pheno on the only seed I started. Very tasty and nice high. No grow reports at all for SSH.


joeko420 said:


> Super Silver Hashplant on day 69 of 71. Kept this one in a solo cup for a few months before flowing her out and I'm glad I did. Veg through the end of flower, SSHP is easily the most beautiful plant in my collection. Looks less HP and more SSH to me - GREAT producer too! 1 week into cure and notes of *white taffy* become more pronounced every burp. Not a lot of literature on the internet about SSHP so hopefully this post is helpful for those interested in giving it a go. Eagerly anticipate the reportedly physically relaxing but mentally stimulating high! Will report back in a month or so with a vape report  .
> 
> View attachment 4671323


----------



## Boosky (Sep 1, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Harvested Red eye Jedi
> 
> View attachment 4671644
> View attachment 4671645


What's it taste like? Looks like potent OG style dank, but I could be way off. Never tried it but do have a pack of it.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 1, 2020)

Wolverine97 said:


> Hey guys, been a while. I don't recognize any names in this thread so far, but I've been off here for years.
> Looking to pick up some Bodhi gear, looking for a solid sleep inducing strain. Any suggestions for what's currently available? What's the best bank nowadays?


I've heard people say that the DLA-6 (Iraqi x g13hp) is excellent for sleep. Any sleep-inducing female crossed with the hp male ought to do the trick.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 1, 2020)

Boosky said:


> What's it taste like? Looks like potent OG style dank, but I could be way off. Never tried it but do have a pack of it.


Yerp, your spot on. Potent. Bong rip is like narcotics. Earthy taste


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 1, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I've heard people say that the DLA-6 (Iraqi x g13hp) is excellent for sleep. Any sleep-inducing female crossed with the hp male ought to do the trick.


I still need to pick up my top three DLA picks..4, 6, and 12. One day...


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Sep 1, 2020)

I noticed GLG lowered bodhi prices to $60 a pack. In the past they have lowered prices before a drop.
(Though im not trying to get anyone excited about a drop that may or may not have been delayed, by bodhi possibly having to evacuate from huge fires in his area.) Just sharing info.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 1, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I noticed GLG lowered bodhi prices to $60 a pack. In the past they have lowered prices before a drop.
> (Though im not trying to get anyone excited about a drop that may or may not have been delayed, by bodhi possibly having to evacuate from huge fires in his area.) Just sharing info.


I've noticed that too. I also thought maybe it was to settle the excitement vs. delay.
Good deal all the same.


----------



## Nefrella (Sep 1, 2020)

Space Monkey - wk 1


----------



## Nefrella (Sep 1, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I noticed GLG lowered bodhi prices to $60 a pack. In the past they have lowered prices before a drop.
> (Though im not trying to get anyone excited about a drop that may or may not have been delayed, by bodhi possibly having to evacuate from huge fires in his area.) Just sharing info.


Oooooooh nice!!!! Thx!!!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Sep 1, 2020)

Emarcy989 said:


> Okay, so I just ordered Wookie Hashplant, More Cowbell, and as my freebie got Time Bandit.
> 
> I hope I did alright.


i think you will be pleased based on Time Bandit pix by @cherrylimerickey43 in Nov. 30 2019 in this very thread, (he has more pix than these).
LINK:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-2382#post-15179778


His review:
Excellent resin coverage on short & stocky plants, with dense golfballs up and down the stems.
Pheno #1 was extremely covered in white resin and was visually stunning in appearance. Dried flowers smell and taste very musky, hashy, arm-pitty with a distinct OG kush fuel-funk that coats the mouth & nasal passages upon inhalation. Potency is STRONG and will sit you down fast. Super stoney and hunger inducing, very Indica-like in nature.. Yields were medium-average with no stress/herm issues. I savored every last nugget of this. Connoisseurs of OG kush type plants would drool over this. I got lots of shit from friends for not wanting to sell any; Its the kind of weed you hoard, lol.
With classic lemony, piney, kerosene OG terps without the musky/hashy and a "heady indica", a happy and stoney head buzz is paired with a wonderful body high; muscles loosen and stiffness fade soon after the exhale.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 1, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I still need to pick up my top three DLA picks..4, 6, and 12. One day...


I've heard quite a bit of enthusiasm for DLA - 4, 5, and 6, but pretty much crickets for the ones after that ( 7 through 12). Anybody tried any of the others? I've been kinda curious about 12 myself too... you don't see much from Lebanese genes these days. But then there's g13hp with a Vintage Pakistani, Fat Cherry, Kush 4, an OMG female, and some other Afghani. They all sound cool, but then again, everything Bodhi sounds cool to me... I've got boundless curiosity about this stuff.


----------



## joeko420 (Sep 1, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice!! I ran SSH but had a hashplant pheno on the only seed I started. Very tasty and nice high. No grow reports at all for SSH.


I think your grow was one of the only I saw lol! Nice!

Will def put a full report together once I sample a few times into the cure.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I've heard quite a bit of enthusiasm for DLA - 4, 5, and 6, but pretty much crickets for the ones after that ( 7 through 12). Anybody tried any of the others? I've been kinda curious about 12 myself too... you don't see much from Lebanese genes these days. But then there's g13hp with a Vintage Pakistani, Fat Cherry, Kush 4, an OMG female, and some other Afghani. They all sound cool, but then again, everything Bodhi sounds cool to me... I've got boundless curiosity about this stuff.


Personally, I am suprised to not hear more on DLA 12 too. My experience with Lebanese is a fond memory. The best hash I've ever had was Blond Lebanese import in 1992. No store bought or otherwise has ever compared.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Sep 2, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Nice!
> Old Soul in my Solo, front porch listening to the tree frogs.


Too funny, I've got mine full of Sunshine Wookie!


----------



## Tiflis (Sep 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I've heard quite a bit of enthusiasm for DLA - 4, 5, and 6, but pretty much crickets for the ones after that ( 7 through 12). Anybody tried any of the others? I've been kinda curious about 12 myself too... you don't see much from Lebanese genes these days. But then there's g13hp with a Vintage Pakistani, Fat Cherry, Kush 4, an OMG female, and some other Afghani. They all sound cool, but then again, everything Bodhi sounds cool to me... I've got boundless curiosity about this stuff.


I've only grown 2 bodhi plants, one of which was a DLA7 (omg mom)
She was the most vigorous plant I have ever grown. My wife loved that stuff so much, I bought another pack from headie
Wish this was a recent pic 

dla7 on the left


----------



## Nefrella (Sep 2, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I've noticed that too. I also thought maybe it was to settle the excitement vs. delay.
> Good deal all the same.


Yep, Bodhi are buy 2 get one free right now  at GLG.


----------



## Krash160 (Sep 2, 2020)

Hey guys long time reader first time poster. I have 4-6 dla10 and 3-4 lazy lightning running now. Couple are about week into 12/12 and have some in veg. These are my first Bodhi strains I ordered with almost no research.

after ordering I read this thread from November 2019 till now (this was in April) and deff plan on ordering more at some point.

dla10 seems like abushy indica, topped some and left some alone just because I like to do that with strains I’ve never grown.

LL is deff lanky and skinny, plan on popping more of these to see if there is a better pheno but I know headband strains can be on the lanky/low yield side but with dank ass nugs from the little I’ve read.

after I get things a little cleaned up in the flower room, I’ll try and post some pics but idk my state hates this kinda stuff.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 2, 2020)

Culled1 Lazy Lightning that was yellowing a while back, still have one at 6 weeks which is yellowing some but it is lanky but the buds are fat and rounded, seem quite firm. Big for 6 weeks. Butterscotch!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 2, 2020)

Krash160 said:


> Hey guys long time reader first time poster. I have 4-6 dla10 and 3-4 lazy lightning running now. Couple are about week into 12/12 and have some in veg. These are my first Bodhi strains I ordered with almost no research.
> 
> after ordering I read this thread from November 2019 till now (this was in April) and deff plan on ordering more at some point.
> 
> dla10 seems like abushy indica, topped some and left some alone just because I like to do that with strains I’ve never grown.


Thanks for coming out of the shadows with some DLA news.... welcome! I've got a hunch that Fat Cherry Hashplant is going to be a good one.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 2, 2020)

Nefrella said:


> Yep, Bodhi are buy 2 get one free right now  at GLG.


That's always the deal at GLG.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 2, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> I've only grown 2 bodhi plants, one of which was a DLA7 (omg mom)
> She was the most vigorous plant I have ever grown. My wife loved that stuff so much, I bought another pack from headie
> Wish this was a recent pic
> View attachment 4672087
> ...


I'm curious... what did your wife love so much about the smoke? I'm getting more and more interested in OMG the more I hear.


----------



## Nefrella (Sep 2, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> That's always the deal at GLG.


Ohhhhhh, even better  thanks!


----------



## Nappertunity (Sep 2, 2020)

I'm thinking about trying my first Bohdi stock, any suggestions?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 2, 2020)

Nappertunity said:


> I'm thinking about trying my first Bohdi stock, any suggestions?


What kind of smoke do you want? What kind of strains do you like?


----------



## Nappertunity (Sep 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> What kind of smoke do you want? What kind of strains do you like?


I'm a sour Diesel sativa leaner fan at heart, but I have pretty severe insomnia at night. I've been really growing a lot of OG and Chem crosses lately, so something just different to mix it up. I'm pretty open if its unique though.


----------



## THT (Sep 2, 2020)

Krash160 said:


> Hey guys long time reader first time poster.


Crazy, since joining in 2012 you haven't posted a single thing.. Just thought that was worth pointing out. Welcome.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 2, 2020)

Nappertunity said:


> I'm thinking about trying my first Bohdi stock, any suggestions?


Most all should be fire. I'm biased toward sativa, soo...I'd say any of the crosses with puse sativa mothers.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 2, 2020)

Nappertunity said:


> I'm a sour Diesel sativa leaner fan at heart, but I have pretty severe insomnia at night. I've been really growing a lot of OG and Chem crosses lately, so something just different to mix it up. I'm pretty open if its unique though.


definitely get a daytime sativa and indica for before bed. I can't smoke sativas before bed or i'll be up all night. I like Divine Intervention for daytime and a heavy indica for night time. DI has got congo x kashmir as the mom with sativa and indica phenos. check out the DLA lines and indica x 88g13hp male for heavy indicas.


----------



## Nappertunity (Sep 2, 2020)

@rollinfunk Black Triangle looks awesome, but I'm not sure it is stocked anymore.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 2, 2020)

Nappertunity said:


> @rollinfunk Black Triangle looks awesome, but I'm not sure it is stocked anymore.


If not, Hollyweed, grandma's hashplant and angelica have great reviews. Haven't seen any on devil's hashplant. Lazy Lightning seems to get mixed reviews. I think @Boosky grew grandma's HP. I would go grandma's or hollyweed (marshmellow/lime terps).


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 2, 2020)

Nappertunity said:


> @rollinfunk Black Triangle looks awesome, but I'm not sure it is stocked anymore.


I've haven't heard any talk about it yet but for those chasing Black Triangle, Devil's Hashplant could be a very similar substitute. I don't want to start a whole thing but there's reason to believe that Diablo OG is a Triangle Kush s1. If so...

Black Triangle = Triangle Kush x g13hp 
Devil's Hashplant = Triangle Kush s1 x g13hp

Hah...I was just about to post this and Rfunk beat me to the punch on the Devil's HP


----------



## hillbill (Sep 2, 2020)

4 Black Triangle up in blue Solos


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I've haven't heard any talk about it yet but for those chasing Black Triangle, Devil's Hashplant could be a very similar substitute. I don't want to start a whole thing but there's reason to believe that Diablo OG is a Triangle Kush s1. If so...
> 
> Black Triangle = Triangle Kush x g13hp
> Devil's Hashplant = Triangle Kush s1 x g13hp
> ...


I saw a thread where a guy compared all of the OGs and he said one of his least favorite cuts was Diablo OG. His favorites were Loompa’s and TK.

He said he was “90% certain” that his Diablo OG cut was legit so there is a chance that it wasn’t legit. Made me put my Devils Hashplant back into the stash. But I may run it just for shits and giggles.


----------



## 2seepictures (Sep 2, 2020)

Nefrella said:


> Space Monkey - wk 1


Definitely my fav variety I've sampled. The deep pine smelling Pheno is spectacular. Improved focus, very uplifting and dreamy; able to function and socialize in low doses. Extremely spacey and disabling when pushed slightly harder. Very loud. Hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## disco pilgrim (Sep 2, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> So looking at my next GLG Bodhi purchase, and I am wanting to do a "color run". So far I am leaning on for sure the Magenta Hash plant (purely based on the pic I hope it is accurate) and maybe Black Raspberry (I have always wanted to grow a strain that is very dark like a black Russian). Anyone have any insight into some cool highly vibrant colored Bodhi strains? Or others on GLG but I know this is a Bodhi thread. Pic of a current Bodhi Thunder wookie for some attention


I grabbed the magenta Hashplant awhile ago....that picture did it for me as well. Boosky has run it before and said it’s ! Im unintentionally on a color run now with a few magenta’s and Black Lights Fantasy in veg.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 2, 2020)

Soaked 4 Space Monkey and 4 Peach HP last night. Space Monkey had tails after less than 24 hrs and got planted. Peach HP taking a bit longer so I put them btwn some wet paper towel. Keeping a watchful eye on their development.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 2, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> So looking at my next GLG Bodhi purchase, and I am wanting to do a "color run". So far I am leaning on for sure the Magenta Hash plant (purely based on the pic I hope it is accurate) and maybe Black Raspberry (I have always wanted to grow a strain that is very dark like a black Russian). Anyone have any insight into some cool highly vibrant colored Bodhi strains? Or others on GLG but I know this is a Bodhi thread. Pic of a current Bodhi Thunder wookie for some attention


My Magenta Hashplant turned out identical to the pic. Big purple buds with bright green leafs sticking out here and there. We enjoyed it and was surprisingly potent for a purple.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 2, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> If not, Hollyweed, grandma's hashplant and angelica have great reviews. Haven't seen any on devil's hashplant. Lazy Lightning seems to get mixed reviews. I think @Boosky grew grandma's HP. I would go grandma's or hollyweed (marshmellow/lime terps).


Grandmas Hashplant was more of a muted OG flavor. Not so much "Bam" in your face OG, more like"Aaahhh" smooth OG. Still had OG potency though, very nice smoke.


----------



## Tiflis (Sep 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'm curious... what did your wife love so much about the smoke? I'm getting more and more interested in OMG the more I hear.


First and foremost the effects. She's really not into Sativas and racy stuff and really liked the onset of dla7. Perfect for night time tv and couch. Improved sleep was also reported.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 2, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I saw a thread where a guy compared all of the OGs and he said one of his least favorite cuts was Diablo OG. His favorites were Loompa’s and TK.
> 
> He said he was “90% certain” that his Diablo OG cut was legit so there is a chance that it wasn’t legit. Made me put my Devils Hashplant back into the stash. But I may run it just for shits and giggles.


I've heard similar things, that diablo og is kind of a let down, especially for something that is called "diablo"...


----------



## See green (Sep 2, 2020)

SSHP the garden is smelling amazing


----------



## See green (Sep 2, 2020)

This gypsy eye is a unique plant. It was the last in the garden to flower. She has the thickest stems and branches I've ever had. Im excited to see her flowers.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 2, 2020)

Boosky said:


> My Magenta Hashplant turned out identical to the pic. Big purple buds with bright green leafs sticking out here and there. We enjoyed it and was surprisingly potent for a purple.


Thanks for the reply man!!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 2, 2020)

disco pilgrim said:


> I grabbed the magenta Hashplant awhile ago....that picture did it for me as well. Boosky has run it before and said it’s ! Im unintentionally on a color run now with a few magenta’s and Black Lights Fantasy in veg.


Thanks man! Good to know!


----------



## Nappertunity (Sep 2, 2020)

Such a positive thread.


----------



## Krash160 (Sep 2, 2020)

THT said:


> Crazy, since joining in 2012 you haven't posted a single thing.. Just thought that was worth pointing out. Welcome.


I had no idea my account was that old this made me bust out laughing. A few months back I went to create an account I didn’t even realize I had one already when I entered my email lol.

I mainly used to read Lots of grow journals back in the day and have posted on other sites in the past. There is a lack of info on dla10 out there so don’t mind sharing the little I have.

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## shellback1 (Sep 2, 2020)

If you are still looking for information on DLA 5 or DLA 10 I've grown both. The DLA 5 is probably the best smoke I have grown. There are two different phenotypes a green medium tall hash plant the other is a plant that does not get very tall, maybe 14 inches with large leaves that coverup the growth underneath so that you can not see what is going on with the bud. About 30 days in the trichomes were so thick on the leaves and the very top of the cola I just left it alone. At the 50 to 60 day time in flower the little plant started to turn purple form the bottom up all the way to the top of the cola. the green plants stayed green until the chop. I ended up with 7 plants out of a pack of DLA 5 and 6 of the plants were the green phenotypes and only one of the purple type. The six green type produced about 2-3 oz. per plant all very "hashy" in smell taste and effect. I ended up keeping 2 oz for my personal consumption and I still smoke a joint of it a couple times a week. The purple plant produced 48 grams dried. It's the best smoke I've grown of Bodhi's gear. The bud when dried looks like a purple bud that's been dipped and coated in a thick coat of sugar, like candy. This is the true one hit and quit herb that everybody hopes to find. People ask my how is the high, I really don"t know I fall asleep before I know what the high is. Damn I wish I had bought 2 packs. The DLA 10 was not as good as the Cherry Queen in the size or in high but it was still pretty good smoke. If I remember I had 6 plants that looked the same , none really stood out. I smoked a few joints of it and it had a hashy flower on the draw and a slight cherry flavor on the exhale. All in the head, good all day smoke. People loved it. But after the DLA5 it had a lot to live up to. Don't get me wrong it is still a great plant, just not what I was looking for personally.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 2, 2020)

shellback1 said:


> If you are still looking for information on DLA 5 or DLA 10 I've grown both. The DLA 5 is probably the best smoke I have grown. There are two different phenotypes a green medium tall hash plant the other is a plant that does not get very tall, maybe 14 inches with large leaves that coverup the growth underneath so that you can not see what is going on with the bud.


I know I'm beating the thread up with jibber-jabber today, but I've really enjoyed what people have been responding with... particularly the DLA talk. I happened to run across this pic today and your comment here matched the pic....well one is about 14 inches and the other is completely encased in big leaves. It's not so Bodhi related aside from his interest in old, old Afghani's but this is some old school pot porn that got me feeling frisky...it moved a bit.

Richard Evans Schultes in Afghanistan


Good night y'all. Nutbag out.


----------



## Pupelle (Sep 2, 2020)

That plant on the left caught my eye as a human for a moment this time, lol... 
Photo is relevant as bodhi speaks about it in one of his potcast episodes  legendary pic.


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Sep 3, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> That plant on the left caught my eye as a human for a moment this time, lol...
> Photo is relevant as bodhi speaks about it in one of his potcast episodes  legendary pic.


Looks a little bit like Cousin It from the Addams Family.


----------



## OIL7IO (Sep 3, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Soaked 4 Space Monkey and 4 Peach HP last night. Space Monkey had tails after less than 24 hrs and got planted. Peach HP taking a bit longer so I put them btwn some wet paper towel. Keeping a watchful eye on their development.


Lots of space monkey going on in here right now. About to transplant my 7 today. Some how lost 4 before they made it above the coco... i think I had the environment a little too humid. Hopefully the 7 I have left are all females... all popped within less than 24 hrs and were above the coco within less than 24 hrs as well. Very quick.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 3, 2020)

Vapor Genie Aluminum + Space Monkey f2 = Space Cadet Hillbill!
Good Monkey Morning!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 3, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for their help and being patient with my random, sometimes non-Bodhi related questions. I pretty much just finished up my very first grow and couldn’t be happier. Will be running Bodhi next go-round. Excited to get started and put what I’ve learned into my next project! Thanks again y’all!


View attachment 4672427


CrunchBerries said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for their help and being patient with my random, sometimes non-Bodhi related questions. I pretty much just finished up my very first grow and couldn’t be happier. Will be running Bodhi next go-round. Excited to get started and put what I’ve learned into my next project! Thanks again y’all!





CrunchBerries said:


> Soaked 4 Space Monkey and 4 Peach HP last night. Space Monkey had tails after less than 24 hrs and got planted. Peach HP taking a bit longer so I put them btwn some wet paper towel. Keeping a watchful eye on their development.


3 of 4 Peach Hp popped and potted. One I had to crack manually. Wondering wether I should pop a couple more? I have a 3x3 tent so space is limited, so don’t want to over do it. Thoughts?


----------



## Tiflis (Sep 3, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Thoughts?


How long do you plan on vegging?


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 3, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> How long do you plan on vegging?


That’s a good question. This is only my second grow, so I was thinking maybe about a month in veg. I see where you are going with your question. Less veg=smaller plants. I was able to fit 4 in the tent the last go round, but one was quite wide and floppy.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 3, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> That’s a good question. This is only my second grow, so I was thinking maybe about a month in veg. I see where you are going with your question. Less veg=smaller plants. I was able to fit 4 in the tent the last go round, but one was quite wide and floppy.


Haven’t really trained plants much yet either


----------



## OIL7IO (Sep 3, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> That’s a good question. This is only my second grow, so I was thinking maybe about a month in veg. I see where you are going with your question. Less veg=smaller plants. I was able to fit 4 in the tent the last go round, but one was quite wide and floppy.


I have enough issues fitting 4 plants in a 4x4 with a month of veg lol


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 3, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> That’s a good question. This is only my second grow, so I was thinking maybe about a month in veg. I see where you are going with your question. Less veg=smaller plants. I was able to fit 4 in the tent the last go round, but one was quite wide and floppy.


I think more plants and less veg is the way to go when you're popping seeds. Save the big plants for your keeper clones after you find them.


----------



## YardG (Sep 3, 2020)

I think I'd start 2 more, if you've got 5 I reckon you're likely to get at least 2 females.


----------



## Senokai (Sep 3, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> View attachment 4672427
> 
> 
> 3 of 4 Peach Hp popped and potted. One I had to crack manually. Wondering wether I should pop a couple more? I have a 3x3 tent so space is limited, so don’t want to over do it. Thoughts?


----------



## Tiflis (Sep 3, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> I was able to fit 4 in the tent the last go round


I think it would be safe to start 2 more seeds in case you end up with some males, which you probably will


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 3, 2020)

If you’re like me no matter what you do will be the wrong thing, apparently meant to teach you a lesson. After 30 years of that you will feel like a drunken master, of fixing your own f*#@k ups. Hahahaha


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 3, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> If you’re like me no matter what you do will be the wrong thing, apparently meant to teach you a lesson. After 30 years of that you will feel like a drunken master, of fixing your own f*#@k ups. Hahahaha


Hah... ain't that the truth! I'm still drunk without the mastery...but I'm slowly wobbling that way.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 3, 2020)

The only mastery I lay claim to is drunkenly fixing my fuck ups lol


----------



## 2seepictures (Sep 3, 2020)

Space monkey. first 3 = pine pheno, blue background = overwhelming lavender.


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 3, 2020)

Silver Sunshine packing some HEAT
Smoking this rn it’s the last little bit and I didn’t get a cut to save. Tastes like juicy fruit gum with some peppery taste also. Feeling good also gota couple divine intervention just started to flower


----------



## joeko420 (Sep 3, 2020)

2seepictures said:


> Space monkey. first 3 = pine pheno, blue background = overwhelming lavender.


Beautiful!

What did you use to capture those photos?

All of these Space Monkey posts are making me want to pop my own.


----------



## Nefrella (Sep 3, 2020)

2seepictures said:


> Space monkey. first 3 = pine pheno, blue background = overwhelming lavender.


ohhhh wow, glad ive got some of these girls growing right now!!! Wowza, looking good


----------



## 2seepictures (Sep 3, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> What did you use to capture those photos?
> 
> All of these Space Monkey posts are making me want to pop my own.


Thanks! I used a Nikon Coolpix L830. Thinking about an upgrade to make trich inspection easier in the future. I'm really interested to see all the expressions that come out of these space monkey reports as well. 



Nefrella said:


> ohhhh wow, glad ive got some of these girls growing right now!!! Wowza, looking good


Both of the crosses using the Wookie 15 dad that I've tried have really impressed me in F1 (Granola Funk + Space Monkey) as well as in crosses / F2s. Hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## THT (Sep 3, 2020)

Terpenado


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 3, 2020)

Cherry Queen
Corey cut x g13/hp
Kalifornia f2
Genius Thai 
Wookie7 x dreadbread
Amrita
Bubbashine x IK x wookie ( testers) 
Full Circle f3 ( my own sour diesel x headband x other polyhybrid )


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 3, 2020)

Senokai said:


> View attachment 4672961


I did it. Soaked one of each. Let the good times roll!


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 3, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> Cherry Queen
> Corey cut x g13/hp
> Kalifornia f2
> Genius Thai
> ...


Sorry... thats the list in the pic above....


----------



## toomp (Sep 4, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Silver Sunshine packing some HEAT
> Smoking this rn it’s the last little bit and I didn’t get a cut to save. Tastes like juicy fruit gum with some peppery taste also. Feeling good View attachment 4673018also gota couple divine intervention just started to flower


any plant pics of phenos


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 4, 2020)

Koko left , Strawberry Headband right 


The SH had its main stalk snap last week. I didn't bother fixing it because it won't get to finish anyway and I already have my rooted clones of it to run indoors.


Koko 



Cheers


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 4, 2020)

Space monkey seeds so vigorous. One I soaked yesterday just got planted. Still haven’t seen much development on the one Peach HP in paper towel that I manually cracked. Peach HP I soaked yesterday has sunk and split. No tail. One Space monkey seed planted two days ago has broke through the top of the soil. Anyone have experience with Peach HP and had a similar experience?


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Sep 4, 2020)

Going to be pulling down my Heavenly Hashplant tonight at 11 weeks! Decided to go an extra week then I usually do to see if I can lean the effects in a more narcotic direction. Still smells amazing...grape poptarts and lavender.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 4, 2020)

Most Bodhi goods are very fast germing and vigorous


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 4, 2020)

Peach hp day 54. FAR from frostyst plant but has a smell/terps that will rival ANYTHING I HAVE GROWN.(that's ALOT lol). It is not bare, still frosty. Just have others that have shit piled upon shit. Just dumping frost. Here is a couple shots. I will prob keep it around as it appears to want to yield decent and smells out of this world. Will post on lucky wookie when I get the chance to take a pic. Good yield looks like and a frost machine...

Bottom pic to show what frost it does have. See its not bad. Just don't touch other cuts I have. But the smell does. Smoke test before any decisions are made! At this point id say its safe to come down at 9 weeks but 10 may do her better. Day 54 so minimum 9 days to go..

Happy growing!


----------



## SFnone (Sep 4, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Peach hp day 54. FAR from frostyst plant but has a smell/terps that will rival ANYTHING I HAVE GROWN.(that's ALOT lol). It is not bare, still frosty. Just have others that have shit piled upon shit. Just dumping frost. Here is a couple shots. I will prob keep it around as it appears to want to yield decent and smells out of this world. Will post on lucky wookie when I get the chance to take a pic. Good yield looks like and a frost machine...
> 
> Bottom pic to show what frost it does have. See its not bad. Just don't touch other cuts I have. But the smell does. Smoke test before any decisions are made! At this point id say its safe to come down at 9 weeks but 10 may do her better. Day 54 so minimum 9 days to go..
> 
> ...


i know it's been said a million times, but trichomes really don't always mean power... I've had plenty of mediocre looking strains destroy the more photogenic, loaded with trichome strains when it comes to the high. not to say trichomes aren't important though... Anyway, looks good to me!


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm looking for some folks with knowledge of Walking Dream. I'm mainly curious about the flavors and smells, and if it's a sturdy plant.
I'm planning an order soon, and I've too many options and too many questions. Thanks y'all


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 4, 2020)

SFnone said:


> i know it's been said a million times, but trichomes really don't always mean power... I've had plenty of mediocre looking strains destroy the more photogenic, loaded with trichome strains when it comes to the high. not to say trichomes aren't important though... Anyway, looks good to me!



Ya no doubt. Smell is all there. I pray it keeps it as it smells VERY good! If the smell carrys through to taste ill have a real winner on my hands. Also a massive yield if I run it in my 4x4 bed...

Happy growing!


----------



## bodhipop (Sep 4, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm looking for some folks with knowledge of Walking Dream. I'm mainly curious about the flavors and smells, and if it's a sturdy plant.
> I'm planning an order soon, and I've too many options and too many questions. Thanks y'all


I 2nd this, here is the only pic I've found.


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 4, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Koko left , Strawberry Headband right
> View attachment 4673688
> 
> The SH had its main stalk snap last week. I didn't bother fixing it because it won't get to finish anyway and I already have my rooted clones of it to run indoors.
> ...


Fat stalks right there!


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 4, 2020)

I hope everyone has a great weekend free of work! This girl is done but she isn't getting the chop till after a weekend with the family.

Axis-SSDD testers.


----------



## Dr.Wang (Sep 4, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Space monkey seeds so vigorous. One I soaked yesterday just got planted. Still haven’t seen much development on the one Peach HP in paper towel that I manually cracked. Peach HP I soaked yesterday has sunk and split. No tail. One Space monkey seed planted two days ago has broke through the top of the soil. Anyone have experience with Peach HP and had a similar experience?


11/12 on peach


----------



## Palomar (Sep 4, 2020)

Any early feedback on Mother’s Hashplant, Dazzelberry or Garfunkle or too soon? First Bodhi run is looking good, needing to tie up more than usual. Impressed so far. Motor City testers are long stretchy, not a heavy yielder as others but the scent is real nice... should be interesting.

respect,
pal


----------



## FlowersWithPowers (Sep 4, 2020)

Palomar said:


> Any early feedback on Mother’s Hashplant, Dazzelberry or Garfunkle or too soon? First Bodhi run is looking good, needing to tie up more than usual. Impressed so far. Motor City testers are long stretchy, not a heavy yielder as others but the scent is real nice... should be interesting.
> 
> respect,
> pal


Reallybigjesusfreak had a good writeup on Garfunkle here: https://rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-2567#post-15482719
I'll also be running some before too long, so I'll be able to say more about it then.


----------



## 2seepictures (Sep 5, 2020)

Been following this thread since ~2015 but didn't consider posting until I got my med card recently. 

Currently exploring from Bodhi : (*2) Sun-Ra, Goji, Uplift, Devil's Hp*

Anyone have any feedback on these? Particularly interested in effects :
*Sun-Ra, Uplift, Devil's HP, Heavenly HP*

Thinking a bit about winter exploration also and am interested in suggestions. Would love a relaxing clear headed indica or hybrid : 

*Lemon HP v2, Jungle Spice, DLA #6, Herer HP, Heavenly HP, Devils HP, Goji OG (2 remain), Uplift, Kush4 X SL, Granola Funk, Sun-Ra, SSDD (2 remain), Gorilla Ghani , GG4 X SSDD, 3 Headed Dragon x LBF, 3 Headed Dragon F2*

DLA #6, SSDD , Heavenly HP, and Herer HP , currently seem most appealing right now in that order.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 5, 2020)

Where did you get the 3 Headed Dragon f2?


----------



## 2seepictures (Sep 5, 2020)

GLG


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 5, 2020)

#healinghashplant Instagram posts - Gramho.com


Explore #healinghashplant Instagram posts - Gramho.com




gramho.com




Did some digging on the Healing Hashplant freebie. Check out the link. I think I know what I'll be popping next!


----------



## kroc (Sep 5, 2020)

The fuzz



Loving this smoke, more functional than most of the stuff I've been burning this summer. Seems to lean more green crack/appy ?, has a fruity loop funk to it. Not so much chem, just a hint maybe. Either way, i am loving it, i made a cross with cannavores 'dirty sanchez' (American skunk selection #1 x Gmo / waltz) and its coming out really nice so far too. Got a few more bodhi strains to post up though, ive gotta say so far that SSDD butter pheno and a couple secret chief phenos are my favorite so far. Soulmate is really great, although ive only had f2s. Black raspberry was awesome social bud, really fucking stinky, all sorts of terps for you to dig through on that line. Spirit train has been the most stable and easy to grow from bodhi so far, and those were testers ironically enough lol.

here is the SSDD buttery pheno, has a bit of berry going on as well. this is our favorite, i thought i lost it and had it labeled incorrectly, i flowered the mislabeled cut and it was like seeing an old friend, you cant be mistaken lol. It cures into such a gnarly butter smell its almost gross. Something about the effect though, its great fucking weed.


and here some secret chief, ill get better pics cuz these do not do them justice. Hillbill was right when he said the chief will sit you down and sit ON you lol, this is some good shit maynard. I have one pheno (#1) that is a pissy og and #2 is a creamy ipa og funk that lingers in the house, you could cut the smell with a knife. I cant let either go at this point



nug of the same pheno 


creamier ipa pheno 


Ive got a different pheno of SSDD that is more blueberry smelling and small tighter nugs with branches that just gave up mid flower. Hashplant 4 as well this run, this will be my first time trying that pheno. Seems to lean a bit more hp than chem compared to the first one i found, which i didnt clone. I also have a bunch of new SSDD popped to diversify my f2's and also popped some of the ssdd f2s. Im planning on f2ing eternal sunshine this winter as well. My end goal is to get a ton of ssdd f2 and f3 out there to the bodhi heads, its a special herb that needs to be shared. Later gator


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 5, 2020)

2seepictures said:


> View attachment 4674888
> 
> GLG


I was never lucky, or early? enough to get those. How long ago did you get them?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 5, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> Fat stalks right there!


Not sure how they stack up to the pros in more favorable climates , but for me that is the biggest stalk I have had since growing my first outdoor plants 25 years ago. I only wish she had a chance to finish because I think the yield would be very respectable. I also wish I had a pic of her before she went outside. Neglect and aphids had her all but dead. 
Down to my last jar of Koko atm and can't flower the cuts I took soon enough indoors  

Cheers


----------



## 2seepictures (Sep 5, 2020)

Such beautifully grown plants. That fuzz looks like a wonderful cut as someone who hates trimming. Wish I jumped on Secret Chief when I had the chance too. Any chance you could go in depth more on the effects of your SSDD phenos?



mawasmada said:


> I was never lucky, or early? enough to get those. How long ago did you get them?


~April this year. GLG would be my preference to deal with even without the freebies, good people. The non bodhi-specific freebies I got were :

Long Bottom Fighter F2 (LBL Pheno)
LVTK (Clone) x Long Bottom Fighter
Atonic x Long Bottom Fighter
3 Headed Dragon x Long Bottom Fighter
Tennessee Kush x Long Bottom Fighter
3 Headed Dragon F2


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 5, 2020)

I recieved several of those too. I got the LBF(Starfighter pheno) and they are great! I also got a Stardawg x 3 Headed Dragon I'm smoking on now. 1 1/2 weeks in jar cure, and tastes amazing! Something other worldly I assume is from the 3 Headed Dragon, as there's no Chem funk in it at all. That's why I asked about the 3HD f2. I want some of those, badly!
I too use GLG, _almost _excusively for many reasons.


----------



## bodhipop (Sep 5, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> #healinghashplant Instagram posts - Gramho.com
> 
> 
> Explore #healinghashplant Instagram posts - Gramho.com
> ...


Thanks for posting!
I have two packs from GLG as freebies.
Here's the respect OG that was used in the cross posted by another growmie. Starting an open pollination w/ healing hashplant and some Pakistan Chitral Kush x Bubba fems from Nspecta.. Will have a bunch in the fridge this winter <3


----------



## kroc (Sep 5, 2020)

2seepictures said:


> Such beautifully grown plants. That fuzz looks like a wonderful cut as someone who hates trimming. Wish I jumped on Secret Chief when I had the chance too. Any chance you could go in depth more on the effects of your SSDD phenos?


thanks! the first keeper pheno i had was used as a mom and mostly smoked sift of that since i seeded an entire plant, very stoney effect that was functional, i remember going back to take rips then going and getting into a project for a while. that one had little to no smell in flower but just like her sisters, you always end up going for the ssdd. the butter cuts a very happy/relaxing herb, if you have seen beefest, its like the scene where they all try their beer for the first time. "i wanna freeze it and ice skate on it, and then melt it in the spring time and drink it!" I remember the first bowl of my mislabed cut and we took a couple drags and both looked at each other "this is it!!", its just a really great smoke. I'll have a more in depth report on ssdd soon with the new phenos, though. Its my deserted island herb, i could live on it lol


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 5, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Thanks for posting!
> I have two packs from GLG as freebies.
> Here's the respect OG that was used in the cross posted by another growmie. Starting an open pollination w/ healing hashplant and some Pakistan Chitral Kush x Bubba fems from Nspecta.. Will have a bunch in the fridge this winter <3


Do you have any more info on the Respect OG cut? Looks like nice chunky buds.


----------



## bodhipop (Sep 5, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Do you have any more info on the Respect OG cut? Looks like nice chunky buds.


The link below is all I know. Looks like an incredible OG cut - lemon diesel funk with good structure. I believe it is named something else as well if someone can clarify if its Larry or not. 








Respect Og kush


Respect Og kush any info on this cutt or if its just cali trade bait:cool0041:




www.thcfarmer.com


----------



## 2seepictures (Sep 5, 2020)

kroc said:


> thanks! the first keeper pheno i had was used as a mom and mostly smoked sift of that since i seeded an entire plant, very stoney effect that was functional, i remember going back to take rips then going and getting into a project for a while. that one had little to no smell in flower but just like her sisters, you always end up going for the ssdd. the butter cuts a very happy/relaxing herb, if you have seen beefest, its like the scene where they all try their beer for the first time. "i wanna freeze it and ice skate on it, and then melt it in the spring time and drink it!" I remember the first bowl of my mislabed cut and we took a couple drags and both looked at each other "this is it!!", its just a really great smoke. I'll have a more in depth report on ssdd soon with the new phenos, though. Its my deserted island herb, i could live on it lol


Sounds so good, was thinking about exploring 1 of my last 2 SSDD beans next and this post def convinced me, thanks!


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 5, 2020)

I've grown a couple SSDDs. My small pheno was the fire. blueberry butter creamy funk. Hard to remember. This pheno destroyed my lower back pain. Like an Off switch for pain. I crossed with a UFO from Coastal. Tiny yielder but amazing smoke.


----------



## Houstini (Sep 5, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I've grown a couple SSDDs. My small pheno was the fire. blueberry butter creamy funk. Hard to remember. This pheno destroyed my lower back pain. Like an Off switch for pain. I crossed with a UFO from Coastal. Tiny yielder but amazing smoke.


How did it do outdoor? I’ve been reluctant at 45 N but keep seeing it being an outdoor favorite in unlikely places.


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 5, 2020)

Couldn’t find any plant pics but I remember the leaves on my pheno were lighter green than all the others, of various other strains, if that helps you any.


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 5, 2020)

Divine Intervention starting to flower (middle) ...I have another pheno about a week behind this one *not pictured.


----------



## YardG (Sep 5, 2020)

It's a somewhat sad looking plant, in a way undersized grow bag, but this PNW HP x SSDD tester is still doing just fine when it comes to resin production...


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 5, 2020)

Wow, getting active round here! Kick ass thread. 

Well my shit getting hefty and I had to bust out stakes and still got the branch off the branch type tieing up to do. All strains putting out golf balls this round. Good yield but just not massive donkey dicks due to lots of topping. I'm done with quart jar size buds. They look great but I don't like mould. 

Here is lucky wookie and a few others just for fun... lucky wookie and peach hp, then inkognyto/lil peach ogk, giggity, candied lemons and poppin fresh. In that order. Yes there is a gnat on a bud lol... very impressed with others work as well.

Also a note. Malted barley has made my plants finish much earlier than normal. For example some of my strains are good at 10 weeks/70 days but many will end up down at 9. As you can see they are fading very quick and the only change has been barley more often.. almost every watering. My watering schedual is less but more often. I find this is the only way to water in living soil unless you have blumats (very good!). Anyway enough of my rant, hope yall enjoy!

Happy growing!
Edit: somehow giggity ended up on bottom lol....


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 5, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Divine Intervention starting to flower (middle) ...I have another pheno about a week behind this one *not pictured. View attachment 4675249


I've grown a few of these. any trainwreck/sprite/harispray in this one? The congo x kashmir mom rolls heavy in that. I grew one similar but it was branchy with buds spread out. the leaves look pretty similar. I've found nothing but fire in this line.


----------



## Rock.A.Roo (Sep 5, 2020)

kroc said:


> Soulmate is really great, although ive only had f2s. Black raspberry was awesome social bud, really fucking stinky, all sorts of terps for you to dig through on that line. Spirit train has been the most stable and easy to grow from bodhi so far, and those were testers ironically enough lol.
> Later gator


Nice!!!
It's ironic that you mentioned Soul Mate and Spirit Train in the same paragraph! I have four of each of those going now that I dropped about 6 weeks ago! I'm loving the leaves on two of the ST phenos! Any smoke report for it?


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 5, 2020)

Houstini said:


> How did it do outdoor? I’ve been reluctant at 45 N but keep seeing it being an outdoor favorite in unlikely places.


Most phenos I've had should be ok. I'm only indo so no clue about outdoor. I pinch the tops so they branch well. There's bubba in there, but the bubba traits apparence wise were only height and not denseness. The buds show some sativa/stretch to them. I've had 2 females and 2 males (couldn't collect pollen) so not a huge sample size.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 5, 2020)

First dance with my Bodhi's. Defoliating and my Snow Temple smell of pure white pine sap. This sound right? Thanks for any input.

P.S. Don't put a greenhouse over your girls and continue watering like they were outdoors. Having some issues. PM. I'll show the pictorial after battle. GRRR!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 6, 2020)

Koko the Gorilla Ghani buds harvested the first week of January


Cheers


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 6, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I've grown a few of these. any trainwreck/sprite/harispray in this one? The congo x kashmir mom rolls heavy in that. I grew one similar but it was branchy with buds spread out. the leaves look pretty similar. I've found nothing but fire in this line.


I thought I saw someone else talking about these! I just went and got some smells. They both have a similar smell, not sprite for sure, not hairspray, so I’m guessing trainwreck (stinky pot plant) even though I haven’t ever smelled trainwreck. One of my two phenos is a big, good structured plant...topped once and did great. I took a pic but it’s hard to tell with the way that tent is crowded. She’s still in stretch


----------



## kroc (Sep 6, 2020)

Rock.A.Roo said:


> Nice!!!
> It's ironic that you mentioned Soul Mate and Spirit Train in the same paragraph! I have four of each of those going now that I dropped about 6 weeks ago! I'm loving the leaves on two of the ST phenos! Any smoke report for it?


Yeah the leaves were super interesting! I have a report somewhere in here if you search 'trainwreck x kashmir', they werent named yet and i was testing them at the time. Lots of cool terps like cedar and carrots, old school bloodshot eyes and good mix of effects imo. Stoney but wanna go do stuff then realize "hey maybe im too high for this conversation about cal mag right now"


----------



## Polyuro (Sep 6, 2020)

Just scored a pack of The Fuzz! My first chem91 strain purchased. Do u all think $103 Including shipping is a fair price? no more Appalachia male anymore....


----------



## klyphman (Sep 6, 2020)

Garfunkle, 44 Lat. Well into flower. Vertical growth seems mostly done. Removed some leaves yesterday to open things up for sun and airflow. Between 6-7 feet tall. Very large circumference.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 6, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Garfunkle, 44 Lat. Well into flower. Vertical growth seems mostly done. Removed some leaves yesterday to open things up for sun and airflow. Between 6-7 feet tall. Very large circumference.View attachment 4675708View attachment 4675709View attachment 4675710View attachment 4675711


That overhang is sweet! Where did you get the setup/frame?


----------



## klyphman (Sep 6, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> That overhang is sweet! Where did you get the setup/frame?


Yeah, it is nice to have. I got it from my in-laws. They used it many years for pig roasts and stuff like that. I bought a clear tarp and that’s that. It is nice and big too. 12’ x 20’. Solidly anchored to the ground for the winds we always have here. May incorporate it into a more permanent structure next year.

Oh yeah, I branch pollinated my Garfunkle and have some F2s cooking. I was drawn to this one b/c of reallybigjesusfreak‘s name for it (trashplant) and the ‘daywrecker’ effects. My first Bodhi grow.


----------



## Tiflis (Sep 6, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> Just scored a pack of The Fuzz! My first chem91 strain purchased. Do u all think $103 Including shipping is a fair price?


is that for a single pack?


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 6, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Based on my experience I woulds say your odds are good. I only got to flower out two females and both were 100% keepers.
> Here are some bud shots after 6 months in the jars.
> #1 is a super pinesol knockout indica
> View attachment 4648550
> ...


Looks great! 
Unrelated- I see another v recordings fan!
Big ups


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 6, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> If not, Hollyweed, grandma's hashplant and angelica have great reviews. Haven't seen any on devil's hashplant. Lazy Lightning seems to get mixed reviews. I think @Boosky grew grandma's HP. I would go grandma's or hollyweed (marshmellow/lime terps).


Attitude has black triangle in stock at the moment. just got myself a pack of that and mountain temple.


----------



## Polyuro (Sep 6, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> is that for a single pack?


Yea


----------



## Tiflis (Sep 6, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> Yea


probably a little high, but idk how rare that particular strain is. you may be in EU too, probably costed more to ship?


----------



## Nefrella (Sep 6, 2020)

Nefrella said:


> Space Monkey - wk 1


12 days in veg. Plan to veg 3 weeks and flip em.

So far #4,5 &6 are hella frisky.

Hoping for two ladies and a bro


----------



## Nefrella (Sep 6, 2020)

Blue Sunshine


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 6, 2020)

Well here we are into Sept and my Kodama is barely showing small buds. Some of my 60 day strains are thick already. This lady is going to be 90 days. I hope October is sunny and warm.  I did have a feeling the Lush was a long flowering one.


----------



## bodhipop (Sep 6, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Yeah, it is nice to have. I got it from my in-laws. They used it many years for pig roasts and stuff like that. I bought a clear tarp and that’s that. It is nice and big too. 12’ x 20’. Solidly anchored to the ground for the winds we always have here. May incorporate it into a more permanent structure next year.
> 
> Oh yeah, I branch pollinated my Garfunkle and have some F2s cooking. I was drawn to this one b/c of reallybigjesusfreak‘s name for it (trashplant) and the ‘daywrecker’ effects. My first Bodhi grow.


Good call! Those will be rare one day. Heck, you don't see that old school lineage much these days as it is. Never saw it yield much, well worth growing for the headstash no doubt.


----------



## Stickyjones (Sep 6, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> Just scored a pack of The Fuzz! My first chem91 strain purchased. Do u all think $103 Including shipping is a fair price? no more Appalachia male anymore..


Im sure you will be happy with the results for $100. I grew chem 91 x snowlotus and chem 3 x appalachia and both had some nice yielding super strong chem phenos and were very potent. I


----------



## Pupelle (Sep 7, 2020)

Purple Unicorn F5


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 7, 2020)

A branch snapped off of my SSDD suspected keeper pheno today. I figured it was heavy bubbashine leaning based on resin and structure. Sure enough this stuff knocked me into a different dimension, into the dreaming dimension lol. This bug was dried in a dehydrator because I wanted to try it sooner than later and let me tell you. The terps are still there even with a harsh dry method. Little butter with some berry Notes coming on after a bit of time in the jar with a potato.

This one is pure narcotic from what I can tell. If you are at all tired, smoking this girl will have you out in under an hour. based on the structure of the bud I think it will be a great wash candidate too. Though, I think it would be a disservice to wash these buds.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 7, 2020)

These are my (2) bodhi dla10 I have going in veg. Very stocky dense phenos. Very happy with how they are looking. I'm hoping I can keep them happy in the #2 pots they are in for minimum another week as im trying to get my room done. 

I made a half batch, (2) 32 gallon barrels of coots mix but used oly mountain fish compost and the CF of my vermicompost (all I had ready) and this mix is nothing short of amazing! They are bout 3-3.5 weeks from seed, kept in solos to long to try to slow them down. Soon as they hit the #2 pot they and all my babies have exploded and I topped as well. (Also the smallest plants) Still tough to tame them lol. Im broke so I'm trying to slow them down... they won't listen. Fyi spots of leaves from yucca in my water making it shine where I dripped on them (me being lazy and quick)

Happy growing!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 7, 2020)

Cherry Sativa x SSDD



PU F5 blackberry terp pheno throwing a literal spear



Black Triangle suspected keeper pheno based on terps



Peach Hashplant, queen of the room pheno. She smells like peaches during the entire growth cycle. Dried out she keeps the peach terps. Easily an elite cut if it smokes well.


----------



## OIL7IO (Sep 7, 2020)

7 little monkeys sitting on a bed.

Space monkey somewhere within the first few weeks of life (I don't keep very good track of veg). Just potted up from solos and starting to explode.

Really excited for this strain as it actually has lots of reports compared to some of his other strains and it seems it's pretty much all excellent.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 7, 2020)

So I have a question and I have a suspicion as to why this happens. First is this the "bleeding trait" people speak of? If it is... I think it has to do with brix. 99% of my plants do this when I top them. I cant find it atm but I do have a brix tester from build a soil. All of them test high in my living soil. I think this is why they "bleed" so to speak. Just a suspicion I have after running tests a while back. I always have a thick sap and it does not seem to matter the strain.... anyone??? Every plant I just topped has this trait from a few different breeders. And 99% of other i have had in my mix do this as well. 

Happy growing!


----------



## OIL7IO (Sep 7, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> So I have a question and I have a suspicion as to why this happens. First is this the "bleeding trait" people speak of? If it is... I think it has to do with brix. 99% of my plants do this when I top them. I cant find it atm but I do have a brix tester from build a soil. All of them test high in my living soil. I think this is why they "bleed" so to speak. Just a suspicion I have after running tests a while back. I always have a thick sap and it does not seem to matter the strain.... anyone??? Every plant I just topped has this trait from a few different breeders. And 99% of other i have had in my mix do this as well.
> 
> Happy growing!View attachment 4676877


I've had this happen before with 1/5 seeds from a pack all grown in the same conditions. Surprised the hell out of me but I do believe this is the bleeding trait people speak of.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 7, 2020)

OIL7IO said:


> I've had this happen before with 1/5 seeds from a pack all grown in the same conditions. Surprised the hell out of me but I do believe this is the bleeding trait people speak of.



I think its related to brix as my plants test very high. They also almost ALL do this. Bodhi, dynasty, inkognyto etc. Don't matter lol... thought someone may be able to confirm.

Happy growing!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And my favorite. The Dragon Fruit. Turning purple again in the stems. Best bud development so far. All are 3 - 4 weeks into flower. I'll keep you posted. View attachment 4669213View attachment 4669214


Let me know if it starts smelling like cherry candy. I really wish that I would have kept mine around...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 7, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Let me know if it starts smelling like cherry candy. I really wish that I would have kept mine around...


Now you got me hoping. I'll go rub it. In the greenhouse now. Nope. Just light mint and a hint of sweet. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Now you got me hoping. I'll go rub it. In the greenhouse now. Nope. Just light mint and a hint of sweet. I'll keep you posted.


The one that I had was a sleeper strain, so it didn't show until it was almost finished. I cannot say that it was exactly cherry candy, but it was for sure a candy store flavor. Actually, one of the best candy store phenos that I came across. The purple stems seem to be a good indicator too. Rock hard golf ball size nugs was another give away.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 7, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> I think its related to brix as my plants test very high. They also almost ALL do this. Bodhi, dynasty, inkognyto etc. Don't matter lol... thought someone may be able to confirm.
> 
> Happy growing!


You're doing high brix? That is very interesting!!! Do you use the refractometer and conductivity probe?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 7, 2020)

6 Guava Wookie in the paper towel sauna


----------



## Netber Downs (Sep 7, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm really much later to the party than I thought. Looking back through, and finding some of the Bodhi strains I didn't know about...hurts. It hurts bad. I missed (maybe still would have had I known about it) Pleiadian Love Nest. I'm crying right now.


what is this *pleiadian* *love* *nest strain ? *


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 8, 2020)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Attitude has black triangle in stock at the moment. just got myself a pack of that and mountain temple.


Black Triangle has some awesome pheno's so good. I have a few on the go at the moment myself


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 8, 2020)

Netber Downs said:


> what is this *pleiadian* *love* *nest strain ? *


It's a Vietnamese x Kashmir.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 8, 2020)

Black tray is Blue Dream and the green tray is Lotus Head, day 7 from germination

Black Triangle clones


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 8, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 6 Guava Wookie in the paper towel sauna


 I'll grab the popcorn... got a few packs of this in the vault. Very interested in these!



MustangStudFarm said:


> You're doing high brix? That is very interesting!!! Do you use the refractometer and conductivity probe?


 I bought my rig from build a soil. I think refractometer is what they call it. Was not expensive and very worth it. Worth it for you as well considering we do things so similar.
This is when I started seeing that blood like sap. (A while now) I think high brix is whats doing it. Hoping someone can give me conformation.
I dont see me making any changes to my soil at this point. Watering schedual to boot. Very happy with oly mountain compost as well. I used malibu ALOT but I may like oly mountain better. Least till I have 6cf if casting to make my next batch. Reds and africans are working hard!


Can't seem to find it but ill post a pic if I can find it... sheetrock duty today. Hope a door on veg room as well.... had to buy a cheap pos hollow one just to get one up. I had planned on $200 steel/insulated doors. $111 after insulation was what i could afford. Ill update it later lol.. 

Happy growing!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 8, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> I'll grab the popcorn... got a few packs of this in the vault. Very interested in these!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can insulate those hollow interior doors if you want. Get yourself some cans of spray foam , drill a hole in each section of the door and spray in the foam until each section is full . I also have done this with the lids on cheap coolers and it has worked great. 

Cheers


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Sep 8, 2020)

Netber Downs said:


> what is this *pleiadian* *love* *nest strain ? *


Yes it is Vietnamese x Kashmir. I recently popped 6 seeds from the pack I got from an auction Mrs. B did on Instagram about a year ago. I ended up with five females and one Male. I flowered out four of the five females...all of them were dusted with the male to make f2’s. Flowering time was all over the place. Had one oddball finish at 8 weeks with a lemon cedar wood scent through flowering, had a nice light uplifting buzz to her. One female finished at 10 weeks with a heavy skittles scent and an a similar buzz to the 8 weeker. One finished at 12 weeks with a deep lemony musky skunky scent. With a strong heady up buzz I really enjoy. Those three had about 2-3x stretch in flowering....all with normal hybrid type rounder tighter buds. The last one I didn’t get to finish, took her to 15 weeks before I had to throw in the towel. She was fading way to much and eating herself bad. She had about 7-8x stretch in flowering. She had a more musky citrus wood and cat piss aroma. Super spear type buds that are a bit airy. They where all flowered in 2 gallon fabric pots. Currently reflowering this one out unseeded. She is 9 weeks in right now. Im guessing she will be an 18-20+ weeker, going off of how done she looked at 15 weeks. Very excited to finish and sample her...hoping for a real wig splitter!!...will let everyone know how she smokes sometime around Thanksgiving lol! The fifth female has been a real headache to clone so she hasn’t been flowered out yet. My main goal was to make f2s because of how rare this cross was. Sometime in the new year I will pop the last six seeds and finish the f2 preservation, I kept the male in case the last six beans are all female. One of the most unique cultivars Ive grown out in years, sexually stable indoors with a unique buzz uncommon in today’s market. Plus all the samples I had where seeded, so I think some well grown sensi will be even better. Cant wait to dig into the f2’s!!


----------



## Netber Downs (Sep 8, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> Yes it is Vietnamese x Kashmir. I recently popped 6 seeds from the pack I got from an auction Mrs. B did on Instagram about a year ago. I ended up with five females and one Male. I flowered out four of the five females...all of them were dusted with the male to make f2’s. Flowering time was all over the place. Had one oddball finish at 8 weeks with a lemon cedar wood scent through flowering, had a nice light uplifting buzz to her. One female finished at 10 weeks with a heavy skittles scent and an a similar buzz to the 8 weeker. One finished at 12 weeks with a deep lemony musky skunky scent. With a strong heady up buzz I really enjoy. Those three had about 2-3x stretch in flowering....all with normal hybrid type rounder tighter buds. The last one I didn’t get to finish, took her to 15 weeks before I had to throw in the towel. She was fading way to much and eating herself bad. She had about 7-8x stretch in flowering. She had a more musky citrus wood and cat piss aroma. Super spear type buds that are a bit airy. They where all flowered in 2 gallon fabric pots. Currently reflowering this one out unseeded. She is 9 weeks in right now. Im guessing she will be an 18-20+ weeker, going off of how done she looked at 15 weeks. Very excited to finish and sample her...hoping for a real wig splitter!!...will let everyone know how she smokes sometime around Thanksgiving lol! The fifth female has been a real headache to clone so she hasn’t been flowered out yet. My main goal was to make f2s because of how rare this cross was. Sometime in the new year I will pop the last six seeds and finish the f2 preservation, I kept the male in case the last six beans are all female. One of the most unique cultivars Ive grown out in years, sexually stable indoors with a unique buzz uncommon in today’s market. Plus all the samples I had where seeded, so I think some well grown sensi will be even better. Cant wait to dig into the f2’s!!


Cheers thank you for such a detailed report . i was the winner of 20 of these beans and could not find no info on them. i have had a Vietamese kush in the mid 90's and been looking for it ever after . !


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Sep 8, 2020)

Netber Downs said:


> Cheers thank you for such a detailed report . i was the winner of 20 of these beans and could not find no info on them. i have had a Vietamese kush in the mid 90's and been looking for it ever after . !


20 of them!! Nice score! They are a fun grow! Expect some thin double serrated leaves and heady mind medicine!!


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 8, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> Yes it is Vietnamese x Kashmir. I recently popped 6 seeds from the pack I got from an auction Mrs. B did on Instagram about a year ago. I ended up with five females and one Male. I flowered out four of the five females...all of them were dusted with the male to make f2’s. Flowering time was all over the place. Had one oddball finish at 8 weeks with a lemon cedar wood scent through flowering, had a nice light uplifting buzz to her. One female finished at 10 weeks with a heavy skittles scent and an a similar buzz to the 8 weeker. One finished at 12 weeks with a deep lemony musky skunky scent. With a strong heady up buzz I really enjoy. Those three had about 2-3x stretch in flowering....all with normal hybrid type rounder tighter buds. The last one I didn’t get to finish, took her to 15 weeks before I had to throw in the towel. She was fading way to much and eating herself bad. She had about 7-8x stretch in flowering. She had a more musky citrus wood and cat piss aroma. Super spear type buds that are a bit airy. They where all flowered in 2 gallon fabric pots. Currently reflowering this one out unseeded. She is 9 weeks in right now. Im guessing she will be an 18-20+ weeker, going off of how done she looked at 15 weeks. Very excited to finish and sample her...hoping for a real wig splitter!!...will let everyone know how she smokes sometime around Thanksgiving lol! The fifth female has been a real headache to clone so she hasn’t been flowered out yet. My main goal was to make f2s because of how rare this cross was. Sometime in the new year I will pop the last six seeds and finish the f2 preservation, I kept the male in case the last six beans are all female. One of the most unique cultivars Ive grown out in years, sexually stable indoors with a unique buzz uncommon in today’s market. Plus all the samples I had where seeded, so I think some well grown sensi will be even better. Cant wait to dig into the f2’s!!


What sort of light cycle did you use?


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 8, 2020)

So this is a Space Cake that I had mislabeled all summer that is now confirmed. Small yielding cherry pie pheno, very colorful. 

Indoor colors 


Only remaining Tres dawg x wookie


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Sep 8, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> What sort of light cycle did you use?


11/13 under a mix of cob LED’s and a 315 CMH. I also prefer to flower under a blue spectrum so the cobs are 4000k.


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Sep 8, 2020)

So I’m a bit embarrassed to say but I have never tried what I know to be an OG Kush or any of the many derivatives of her. I hate dispensary cannabis and if I didn’t personally grow it I’m highly skeptical of what someone tells me a strain is. But the other night my buddy stoped over and had a pen with what he called just OG oil in it, he did not say OG kush just OG.....not really a fan of vape pens but I figured I’d try it since he brought it over. Long story short i fucking loved the buzz I got off that oil....smashed any anxiety I had and was really relaxing. Not crushing potency just a nice really fun buzz....and uncontrollable laughter. Like getting high for the first time. Does this match what most people would consider and OG kush type high? And if so what would people recommend from Bodhi that might fit that bill?


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 8, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> 11/13 under a mix of cob LED’s and a 315 CMH. I also prefer to flower under a blue spectrum so the cobs are 4000k.


I run 11/13 for pretty much anything under 12 weeks, and 10/14 for anything over. I ran my Goldstar Lotus 11/13, and it went 15ish weeks. I'm sure I could ha e got it done in 14 weeks with a 10/14.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 8, 2020)

Boosky said:


> My Magenta Hashplant turned out identical to the pic. Big purple buds with bright green leafs sticking out here and there. We enjoyed it and was surprisingly potent for a purple.


Nice! I bought 2x packs of Magenta HP V2 and I have 1 pack ready to flower.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 8, 2020)

kroc said:


> Black raspberry was awesome social bud, really fucking stinky, all sorts of terps for you to dig through on that line.


I've held onto my cut for over 2yrs because it worked so well with my PTSD. It's heavy enough to keep anxiety down, but not too heavy that you need to eat and sleep(bear going into hibernation). The one that I had was a frost monster but didn't have much flavor to it, which was the only downfall. However, my friends keep telling me that it's better than anything in the dispensaries and asked me to bring it back, so I bought another pack...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 8, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> So I’m a bit embarrassed to say but I have never tried what I know to be an OG Kush or any of the many derivatives of her. I hate dispensary cannabis and if I didn’t personally grow it I’m highly skeptical of what someone tells me a strain is. But the other night my buddy stoped over and had a pen with what he called just OG oil in it, he did not say OG kush just OG.....not really a fan of vape pens but I figured I’d try it since he brought it over. Long story short i fucking loved the buzz I got off that oil....smashed any anxiety I had and was really relaxing. Not crushing potency just a nice really fun buzz....and uncontrollable laughter. Like getting high for the first time. Does this match what most people would consider and OG kush type high? And if so what would people recommend from Bodhi that might fit that bill?


IMHO yes what you describe is what is known as the OG high. Some do have the crushing potency but are still as enjoyable. 
It is relaxing with a shit eating grin , but doesn't actually kill energy levels. Very functional but also very stoney almost sativa but relaxing , feel good type high. 
I do not even have close to the Bodhi strain experience as a buncha folks in this thread , with that in mind I found the effect you describe in Strawberry Headband. It is very similar to a lot of the OGs I have smoked over the years and is very long lasting. 

Cheers


----------



## jtronic (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 8, 2020)

Boosky said:


> My Magenta Hashplant turned out identical to the pic. Big purple buds with bright green leafs sticking out here and there. We enjoyed it and was surprisingly potent for a purple.


I ended up going with Blue Sunshine, Black Raspberry, and Magenta Hash plant. Got Time Bandit as my freebie. Currently have Heavenly Hash plant, thunder wookie and Purple Wookie in flower.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 8, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> Long story short i fucking loved the buzz I got off that oil....smashed any anxiety I had and was really relaxing. Not crushing potency just a nice really fun buzz....and uncontrollable laughter. Like getting high for the first time. Does this match what most people would consider and OG kush type high?


What you're describing sounds a bit on the sativa end of the OG spectrum but yeah, that total brain and body and relaxed and joyous and everything is why it rocked the world of cannabis. You should probably expect many OGs to be a bit more heavy and potent though.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 8, 2020)

jtronic said:


> View attachment 4677791


I'm a little puzzled by this Bodhi situation. Did he send the new batch to some retailers but not the biggest ones yet? I hope everything's ok in his world during these weird days. Congrats on scoring that Portable Spaceship however you finagled it. 

Does anyone know if that Pure Kush x Lao is his Lush cut (the one in Kodama)? I think Lush has the same pedigree, right?


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 8, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'm a little puzzled by this Bodhi situation. Did he send the new batch to some retailers but not the biggest ones yet? I hope everything's ok in his world during these weird days. Congrats on your score however you finagled it.
> 
> Does anyone know if that Pure Kush x Lao is his Lush cut (the one in Kodama)? I think Lush has the same pedigree, right?
> [/QUOTE
> Lazy lightning is available at GLG right now it looks like


----------



## jtronic (Sep 8, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'm a little puzzled by this Bodhi situation. Did he send the new batch to some retailers but not the biggest ones yet? I hope everything's ok in his world during these weird days. Congrats on your score however you finagled it.
> 
> Just got these from GLO, ordered 6 weeks ago.
> Definitely sounds like Bodhi is having some issues from the fires.
> I'd have to assume other banks are getting theirs anytime.


----------



## 2seepictures (Sep 8, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> So I’m a bit embarrassed to say but I have never tried what I know to be an OG Kush or any of the many derivatives of her. I hate dispensary cannabis and if I didn’t personally grow it I’m highly skeptical of what someone tells me a strain is. But the other night my buddy stoped over and had a pen with what he called just OG oil in it, he did not say OG kush just OG.....not really a fan of vape pens but I figured I’d try it since he brought it over. Long story short i fucking loved the buzz I got off that oil....smashed any anxiety I had and was really relaxing. Not crushing potency just a nice really fun buzz....and uncontrollable laughter. Like getting high for the first time. Does this match what most people would consider and OG kush type high? And if so what would people recommend from Bodhi that might fit that bill?


I don't have any access to verified cuts either on the OG front, but I had a goji with the effects that you described minus laughter (more in the direction of positive thinking and bliss). Definitely wish it wasn't discarded so early, years later still wish I had it. That said my favorite space monkey pheno also has a very similar effect and has no OG in it as far as I know.


----------



## Netber Downs (Sep 8, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> What sort of light cycle did you use?


that was something i was thinking about aswell.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 8, 2020)

Pic of lucky wookie a day or 2 ago. I think it was day 56. Lower bud I pulled from under the bush (was heavy) on a skinny little branch of a branch.. i think i never posted it. 

This pheno don't have alot on the fans but its all suger where it counts! I seem to not take cuts of the good ones about 1 in 3 times lol.... this is a tad lighter than the tops but for getting little light for a couple weeks it still making me want to smoke it... day 58 today and thinking it will come down at 63 days.

Happy growing!


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 8, 2020)

Netber Downs said:


> that was something i was thinking about aswell.


Yeah sometimes the equatorial lines like to flower endlessly, so shortening light time a couple hours insists to the plant that it's time to finish.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2020)

Planted 6 Guava Wookie in red Solos, 4 tails and one cracked. They join 4 Black Triangle in the veg tent about 10 days old.
Like The Mountain Mystic, I have a CMH, Old 250 watt Philips 4000k with a Quantum Board and COBs. Plants response has been great with some more smells and stickies.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 9, 2020)

Good morning to all. Being my first run with Bodhi I am full of questions. Please over look this. Been sometime since plants actually intrigued me. 

My question is this. Is Snow Temple supposed to taste like dehydrated cereal marshmallows? Accidently snipped a 5 week old superball sized bud off one of mine. Tossed it on the radiator and fired it up when dried. Curiosity of course. And didn't want to toss it. Uniqueness has got me chomping at the bit for the finish. Thank you.


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Sep 9, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the great replies about my OG Kush question!! Out of what GLG has in stock I’m looking into Space Cowboy, Sun Ra and Hollyweed...mainly because Im looking for some marshmallow terps. If anybody has any experience with these I would greatly appreciate the info.


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Sep 9, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Planted 6 Guava Wookie in red Solos, 4 tails and one cracked. They join 4 Black Triangle in the veg tent about 10 days old.
> Like The Mountain Mystic, I have a CMH, Old 250 watt Philips 4000k with a Quantum Board and COBs. Plants response has been great with some more smells and stickies.


I highly agree with that! Plants are more fragrant while growing and I run into sticky or tacky textured resin more often.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'm a little puzzled by this Bodhi situation. Did he send the new batch to some retailers but not the biggest ones yet? I hope everything's ok in his world during these weird days. Congrats on scoring that Portable Spaceship however you finagled it.
> 
> Does anyone know if that Pure Kush x Lao is his Lush cut (the one in Kodama)? I think Lush has the same pedigree, right?


Lush is the strain name. I would assume it's the same momma as bodhi has been numbering/naming the mommas to differentiate.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 9, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Lush is the strain name. I would assume it's the same momma as bodhi has been numbering/naming the mommas to differentiate.


Ah, ok... I didn't know Lush was actually a strain. I thought it was just a cut he found in his private experiments. Something he said in his potcast made me think that for some reason.

note to newbies: google and listen to the Bodhi mega-episode of The Potcast. This is a very overposted comment but do it. No need for further talk.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Ah, ok... I didn't know Lush was actually a strain. I thought it was just a cut he found in his private experiments. Something he said in his potcast made me think that for some reason.


I prob read something about it at breedbay or on Insta when I used to be able to browse without logging in. He got the laos on a trip and crossed a male to the pure kush suge (bubba). My guess to make it more indoor friendly, diff terps, lots of different phenos, etc.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2020)

1 Lazy Lightning at 7 weeks with earthy and Hash smells and sour Chem/fuel. Butterscotch is gone for now. Mid hybreed with great branching to train, average size with extra strong frame. Nice husky nuggets are firmer than not. Fading slightly to yellow with hints of maroon purple. 
Flowers have long pistils but making fewer new flowers now. Trichs are really most all cloudy with 25% amber on bud leaves. I trim those so they don’t count.
I did cull her weaker sister but not convinced grower is not responsible.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 9, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 1 Lazy Lightning at 7 weeks with earthy and Hash smells and sour Chem/fuel. Butterscotch is gone for now. Mid hybreed with great branching to train, average size with extra strong frame. Nice husky nuggets are firmer than not. Fading slightly to yellow with hints of maroon purple.
> Flowers have long pistils but making fewer new flowers now. Trichs are really most all cloudy with 25% amber on bud leaves. I trim those so they don’t count.
> I did cull her weaker sister but not convinced grower is not responsible.


Butter scotch terps are intriguing, I hope those come back for you!


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Sep 9, 2020)

Here's a few Black Triangle's finishing up. Nice Kush-y smells coming from them, a little baby powder, floral, background funk. These were all un-topped. Two phenos started shooting out weird sugar leaves towards the end of flower.. maybe too much N towards the end? It only seemed to happen on buds that were getting lower amounts of light. 

























Over all nice plants, didn't stretch too much, nice frost, dense buds. Will have a final report in a few weeks after they come down and cure a bit. 

Oh yeah, I made F2's with the two males I found too.


----------



## OIL7IO (Sep 9, 2020)

Some strawberry goji flower rosin from my keeper pheno. 19% return and I think I could get more with a thicker pre pressed brick that filled out my bag more. Looks like its probably going to wax up after a short cure.

Taste..
Dehydrated strawberries. Very smooth and pleasing.

High..
Feels like I just drank a coffee mixed with Redbull and I feel very light and lifted. Very strong.

I cant wait for bubble hash rosin testing next week!


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 9, 2020)

Bubbashine x ik x wookie tester @ 8 weeks


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 9, 2020)

Kalifornia f2


----------



## jp68 (Sep 9, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> Bubbashine x ik x wookie tester @ 8 weeksView attachment 4678940


ik as in irene kush?


----------



## SugarUB (Sep 9, 2020)

jp68 said:


> ik as in irene kush?


Instant Karma, Pre-98 Bubba Kush x Sour Diesel IBL


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 9, 2020)

Cherry Queen


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 9, 2020)

Wookie 7 x dreadbread


----------



## Senokai (Sep 9, 2020)

iamyou_youareme said:


> Here's a few Black Triangle's finishing up. Nice Kush-y smells coming from them, a little baby powder, floral, background funk. These were all un-topped. Two phenos started shooting out weird sugar leaves towards the end of flower.. maybe too much N towards the end? It only seemed to happen on buds that were getting lower amounts of light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look great. I got lucky and grabbed a pack of Black Triangle from GLG not too long ago before they went out of stock. I may just run those out once I have space available! Thanks for posting!


----------



## kroc (Sep 9, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> Bubbashine x ik x wookie tester @ 8 weeks


man that sounds right up my alley.. does it stink as much as it sounds like it stinks?? lol


----------



## colonelcrackers (Sep 9, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My question is this. Is Snow Temple supposed to taste like dehydrated cereal marshmallows? Accidently snipped a 5 week old superball sized bud off one of mine. Tossed it on the radiator and fired it up when dried. Curiosity of course. And didn't want to toss it. Uniqueness has got me chomping at the bit for the finish. Thank you.


&


The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> Thanks everyone for the great replies about my OG Kush question!! Out of what GLG has in stock I’m looking into Space Cowboy, Sun Ra and Hollyweed...mainly because Im looking for some marshmallow terps. If anybody has any experience with these I would greatly appreciate the info.




Long time lurker, First time poster. I needed a reason to chime in, and this seems to be as good a one as any...
One of the first things to draw me to Bodhi was the description of Solo's Stash and the Hollywood Pure Kush mother.




> Solo's stash {hollywood pure kush x snow lotus} (star wars bounty hunter stash remix series) This is a genetic remix of Bodhi Seeds Jabba's stash strain (bubba kush x snowlotus), using the Hollywood Pure Kush as the mother. The Hollywood Pure Kush grows like an OG with a kushy vanilla marshmallow citrus butter rum she musk baby powder aromas, very feminine unlike the roasted coffee spice of the other Cali broad leaf kushes. The effect of the Hollywood Pure Kush is a very deep relaxing wrap around mind body liberator, cerebral as well as sensual. This strain will be similar to the Goji OG but with different aromas. Expect crystalline colas of extraterrestrial green fire that will warp time and space and get the party started at the intergalactic cantina...



After reading up and watching some videos online I found 2 really spot on reviews of the HPK's influence. First one was a couple videos by Cannabis Connoisseur Connection:





and






Where they describe the flavor as "Lucky Charms Cereal in PineSol" and "Lucky Charms Marshmallows Swimming in a Bowl of Kush Flavored Milk."
I didn't get any lemon-pinesol from mine, but the Marshmallows in Kush-Milk is a dead nuts description of the pheno I got from just popping 2 seeds of Solo's Stash. Mine was a lanky HPK leaner, very long internodes, lots of kushy golf-balls, and even after over a year in the jar (I know, I know  ) it's still marshmallow-kush-gas-funk all day. Thankfully I still have 9 more to go through 


Here's a couple shots of my winner
Day 42



Day 49



Second video was a Kevin Jodrey from Wonderland Nursery video of Top 5 Strains to Grow in 2017:








Kevin Jodrey's Top 5 Strains to Grow Right Now - Cannabis Fabric Pots


Kevin Jodrey tells us which strains are the easiest or most productive to grow right now. Kevin co-founded The Ganjier and runs Wonderland Nursery. If you haven’t heard of them yet, we highly recommend you read up on Wonderland Nursery. They are very impressive! Kevin’s Top 5 Strains to Grow...




www.cannabisfabricpots.com






He's touting the pheno he sifted from Hollyweed which was a low 20s% potency, highly fungal resistant, sturdy frame girl that stood up to an 80 mph wind and 4" rain storm without a single broken branch and zero fungal contamination. He describes the terps as lemony marshmallow tone, earthy rich and waxy mouthfeel with sticky-icky tactile feel to the resin. I just recently picked up a pack of those babies and am chomping at the bit to run them. From what I understand the 88G13HP has a tendency to let the mother's terp shine through, while giving it a better frame and a boost of potency. You might get a little burnt rubber which I think would blend awesomely with some marshmallow kush funk. Hoping to get something very similar to the Solo's with a better frame and a bit more indica leaning stone from the Hollyweeds. 



Unfortunately I don't have any experience with the Snow Temples you were referring to MICHI-CAN, but I do know that the Snow Lotus throws some candied grape, floral, birthday cake tones to the progeny, and is likely responsible for the Chocolate Cherry Cordial pheno of Jabba's Stash that I heard so much about. Got a pack of them in the vault too, and they are likely to get popped next run as well . 

Hope you find what you're looking for... The hunt continues. Peace. CC


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 9, 2020)

colonelcrackers said:


> &
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. Straight cereal marshmallow only. Smells like pure white pine. Early still. Got a Lucky Charms going and a Dragon Fruit, Just light mint and a slight sweet smell. Now you have me waiting for my next cycle. In late winter. Have Jabbas Stash as well. Too many choices and not enough real estate. 

I'll take any info you guys wish to share. And share what I'm doing.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Sep 9, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Thank you. Straight cereal marshmallow only. Smells like pure white pine. Early still. Got a Lucky Charms going and a Dragon Fruit, Just light mint and a slight sweet smell. Now you have me waiting for my next cycle. In late winter. Have Jabbas Stash as well. Too many choices and not enough real estate.
> 
> I'll take any info you guys wish to share. And share what I'm doing.


Good stuff MICHI-CAN. I had a Dragon Fruit that cured out to a spicy chai-tea with a very hard to describe synthetic plastic smell on the back-end. Not the frostiest in the lot, but no slouch either.


Day 49

Will definitely keep an eye on your grow and look forward to seeing how yours turns out. 


I also got a freebie pack of Lucky God (Lucky Charms #75 x OMG) recently, and that has definitely piqued my curiosity as well. Heard lots of good things about that OMG papa. 

Happy hunting. Peace. CC


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 9, 2020)

colonelcrackers said:


> Good stuff MICHI-CAN. I had a Dragon Fruit that cured out to a spicy chai-tea with a very hard to describe synthetic plastic smell on the back-end. Not the frostiest in the lot, but no slouch either.
> 
> View attachment 4679042
> Day 49
> ...


It was all the regular hits from the early 2000's here forever. Was graciously gifted this collection of F-2s. This year was a mess. Too many issues and changes. Still have 7-9 footers going. I'll push them next season now that I know they are above the norm.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 9, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> Thanks everyone for the great replies about my OG Kush question!! Out of what GLG has in stock I’m looking into Space Cowboy, Sun Ra and Hollyweed...mainly because Im looking for some marshmallow terps. If anybody has any experience with these I would greatly appreciate the info.


Someone said Attitude Seed Bank has Black Triangle in stock. I would nab that. Or wait until the next drop and grab Banana Spliff which is Banana OG x Wookie


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 9, 2020)

Looking back at the announcement of Bodhi's next drop, I noticed that it said *restocks on favorites*. Some things like Black Triangle may come back around... neither parent of that one is deceased as far as I know, plus he seems to have backstock on many things in his cold storage. If it's a strain from a dead male, it gets iffier, but I wouldn't necessarily panic on some of these yet. I wouldn't necessarily snooze on an opportunity to grab something you crave either, though.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 9, 2020)

Okay so I’m sorry but I can’t get over this pheno of Peach Hashplant. Let me break this girl down here.

She is a normal vegging plant, not slow but not vigorous. The peachy phenos all showed through stem rub, giving off a nice sweet scent. They also all had perpendicular, symmetrical node structure. They did not alternate. Based on what I saw, if you have alternating nodes that signifies a Hashplant leaner and I don’t think those are worth keeping. Verify with a stem rub. If you get hasty peppery notes along with alternating node structure, keep that plant but make a mental note that it likely is not a peach rom dominant pheno.

All phenos seemed to dump resin, but the peachy phenos more than HP phenos. HP phenos grow with more vigor and stretch considerably more, but end bud development does not seem to be determined by vigor.

The peach phenos are not overwhelmingly peachy. It is a strong peach note but has a hash/citrus back end that seems to stick around in most other HP crosses. The peach phenos will start out incredibly sweet and peachy, but as the buds develop some will lose it. The pheno I chose has kept it until day 49 when the above photo was taken.

The resin on my keeper is not sticky, it’s more of a dry resin or something. The bud is one of the most dense examples that I have ever come across, besting even cookies crosses for overall density. And where cookies does this with big chunky buds with lots of green mass, this pheno just pack in resin. It’s like a thick ball of glue with very little actual wet plant matter when broken open. It’s absolutely ridiculous.

Smoke is fantastic, but is not at all what I expected. I was expecting a sedating, relaxing high. What I got was a relaxing but uplifting, somewhat energizing high. It lifted sprits and made me more talkative after a long day at work. It was clean, maintaining a steady effect for 3 hours or so before coming down and getting tired. No nasty munchies, dry mouth, or evil head spaces. Bad headspace is something I have noticed with a few HP crosses but this does not have it. I don’t think about my own mortality like I do with Lemon Hashplant so that is a big plus lol.

Overall this is an absolutely fantastic strain. I usually will pick the best 6 or so phenos from my hunts and will run them to find the best 3 out of 100 seeds or so.. But this one is going straight into a permanent spot in the mom room. I’m going to try to S1 her to preserve as well.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Looking back at the announcement of Bodhi's next drop, I noticed that it said *restocks on favorites*. Some things like Black Triangle may come back around... neither parent of that one is deceased as far as I know, plus he seems to have backstock on many things in his cold storage. If it's a strain from a dead male, it gets iffier, but I wouldn't necessarily panic on some of these yet.


Yeah true. I would personally still buy the Black Triangle pairing over any other HP x OG cross based on my personal experiences with them. The phenos range from rank Hashplant terps to smooth vanilla, and the high is great on all of them. The TK dominant phenos of this pairing pretty much align with what that guy said about his OG experience.

The real uplift and giggles would come from an Afghani x OG I think. Maybe Strayfox’s Iraqi crossed with an OG.


----------



## 2seepictures (Sep 9, 2020)

Definitely love reading reviews like that, thanks for being so in depth! Relaxing + Uplifting and those lack of negatives you listed is such a wonderful combo of effects for medicinal use, even more tempted now to add that to next order.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 9, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> The real uplift and giggles would come from an Afghani x OG I think. Maybe Strayfox’s Iraqi crossed with an OG.


What about Nikah ( TK x OMG) . I recall somebody saying it was heady almost to the point of tweeky, Not sure if that would translate to giddy and social for people or not.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 9, 2020)

2seepictures said:


> Definitely love reading reviews like that, thanks for being so in depth! Relaxing + Uplifting and those lack of negatives you listed is such a wonderful combo of effects for medicinal use, even more tempted now to add that to next order.


Awesome! Yeah I didn’t notice any negatives with this one. But I also try to avoid over-indulging so I only use as much as I need to really enjoy my night. Its very potent stuff so it wouldn’t surprise me if negative effects started showing up if you smoked way too much of it.

I can see it being a day wrecker if you tried to use it to get things done. It’s not that type of energizing. Nothing soaring or Sativa dom about it. I would describe it more as a surge of social and emotional energy. I think that effect went hand in hand with the uplift and anxiety/stress reduction. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Sep 9, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4679064
> 
> Okay so I’m sorry but I can’t get over this pheno of Peach Hashplant. Let me break this girl down here.
> 
> ...


That girl is straight up GORGEOUS. You have definitely done her justice. Beautiful work brah. Love the effect reports as well. That is the type of info that comes in handy to so many of our cannafriends out there. Thanks so much for the detailed descriptions. 

Just out of curiosity, are you actually popping 100 seeds of one variety? Or are you talking about the top 3 ladies out of 100 in the various lines in your runs? Like I said, just curious. 

This is one I definitely would consider picking up if I didn't already have a bunch of tropical fruity hashplant crosses already. Got the Pineapple Hashplant, Lemon Thai #57 x 88g13hp, and the Mango Hashplant all still in the vault. I think if I decide to pickup anymore HP crosses I'll need to lean the other direction like the Hollyweed and the Trashplant (Garfunkle) that I picked up recently. 

Happy hunting. Peace. CC.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> What about Nikah ( TK x OMG) . I recall somebody saying it was heady almost to the point of tweeky, Not sure if that would translate to giddy and social for people or not.


I dunno. Could go one way or another depending on which way the pheno leans. I have had some stuff where the heady, mental stimulation silences me because I’m weirdly overthinking what I’m going to say. It’s like I’m paranoid about sounding like a stoned idiot. The more giggly strains usually relax me and I end up blabbing about something absolutely idiotic. The best giggly strain I have is an original sensi seeds 88 g13 x Hashplant, non IBL.


colonelcrackers said:


> That girl is straight up GORGEOUS. You have definitely done her justice. Beautiful work brah. Love the effect reports as well. That is the type of info that comes in handy to so many of our cannafriends out there. Thanks so much for the detailed descriptions.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, are you actually popping 100 seeds of one variety? Or are you talking about the top 3 ladies out of 100 in the various lines in your runs? Like I said, just curious.
> 
> ...


Right now I’m running sample sizes of 11-24 seeds per strain. If something shows massive genetic variation and extremely promising potential I will consider a larger hunt. If it shows pure garbage I will remove that cross from my list and will move on to the next. There are also packs that have very little variation, so if I find a keeper in a pack or two I’ll celebrate and cross it off the list.

Right now SSDD is the bane of my existence so I’m going to run 50 F2s to try to find a good pheno. This particular cross genuinely sucks because In my experience 90% of the plants are absolute divas who require special attention, most are PM magnets, and they get real lanky indoors without a trellis. But the smoke is phenomenal every single time so I know there is an absolute gem in there somewhere.

The goal for next year is to go light dep in the back yard to pheno hunt even more and then share what I find.


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 9, 2020)

kroc said:


> man that sounds right up my alley.. does it stink as much as it sounds like it stinks?? lol


One smells a bit like bubblegum,


kroc said:


> man that sounds right up my alley.. does it stink as much as it sounds like it stinks?? lol


Hard to say....everything is stinky!


----------



## Palomar (Sep 9, 2020)

Cranking now on a mostly Bohdi grow... been having to tie most up and still top heavy.

Pinball Wizard 



Dragons Milk


Motor City, Dragons Milk and more...


respect,
pal


----------



## Blueberry bref (Sep 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'm a little puzzled by this Bodhi situation. Did he send the new batch to some retailers but not the biggest ones yet? I hope everything's ok in his world during these weird days. Congrats on scoring that Portable Spaceship however you finagled it.


Bodhi likely had to evacuate because of the Santa Cruz lightning strike fire. Not sure exactly where, but his farm is somewhere in those mountains.


Temple x Strawberry milk tester cruising up on day 70. Smells like im growing a bag of bazooka joe.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 10, 2020)

Koko left , Strawberry Headband right


Cheers


----------



## XtraGood (Sep 10, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> There are also packs that have very little variation, so if I find a keeper in a pack or two I’ll celebrate and cross it off the list.


Have any tips on low variation crosses/packs that had a high ratio of keepers?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2020)

Haven’t found anything at all I don’t like about 4 Old Soul I did. Buds tend to be to firm, lots of horsepower. Terps galore and changing, Cedar and Fuel very strong. Bigger than average and enough branching for training.

Soulmate likewise.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 10, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Koko left , Strawberry Headband right
> View attachment 4679514
> 
> Cheers



Holy shit the stalk on that thing is nuts. What strain is it again?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 10, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Holy shit the stalk on that thing is nuts. What strain is it again?


It is a very GG#4 pheno of Gorilla Ghani  

Cheers


----------



## Stickyjones (Sep 10, 2020)

Lush x G13hashplant final thoughts:

*Strain, Lineage & Breeder?*
Bodhi tester: lush x g13hashplant


*Environment?*
4x2 tent witha 315w cmh and 85w 4000k led.

*Organics or Synthetics? Containers?*
Organic living soil

*Grow Details: I grew her for about 30 days in a gallon pot, transplanted to 2 gallon and let go another 10 days and then flipped it.

Size & Yield: Tripled in size after flip. Yielded 30g.

Bag Appeal: 8/10 has nice wizard hat buds that are suprisingly dense.

Smell: 9/10* Smells very hard to pin down bit very complex sweet and sour fruit wirh some solvent smell on the back end. Very unique and awesome smell.

*Taste: 8.5/10 The taste is very similar to smell. Lots of complex sweet and sour fruit.

Effects: 7/10* Mostly head high with minimal body effects. This strain enhances contrast in my vision and has some mildly trippy visual effects. It is very functional and clean though and doesnt cloud my mind and has a gentle come down.

*Potency: 6/10 This strain has a very unique effect. In small doses it gives me some energy and increases my heart rate. If i smoke a whole bowl it makes me feel funny about going in to the store and driving for a bit.

Medicinal Value: Im not sure on this one. Mostly a recreational strain for me.

Keeper? Absolutely. The smell and flavor keep everybody coming back. I smoke this stuff even if im already lit because it tastes so good. The yield was also great and the buds are beautiful.

Bottom line:* This strain was bulletproof and i am impressed in every aspect of her. Smells looks flavor and buzz are all very good on this one. This is my second grow with the lush mom and they seem to yield very well, have incredible terp profiles and are very colorful and beautiful plants. If your looking for a super tasty, sativa leaning, easy growing strain then this is it.


----------



## Stickyjones (Sep 10, 2020)

Kashmir x Strawberry Milk final thoughts:

*Strain, Lineage & Breeder?*
Bodhi tester: kashmir x strawberry milk ( instant karma x napali og)


*Environment?*
4x2 tent witha 315w cmh and 85w 4000k led.

*Organics or Synthetics? Containers?*
Organic living soil

*Grow Details: I grew them for about 30 days in gallon pots, transplanted to 2 gallons and let go another 10 days and then flipped em.

Size & Yield: #1 stretched only about 6" and yielded 14g. #2 and #3 stretched about 150% #2 yielded 26g and #3 22g

Bag Appeal: 7/10 #1 had very large trich heads and tons of frost. #2 & #3 were also quite frosty and had nice sized dense nugs.

Smell: 7/10* #1 smells like sour diesel and is very loud. #2 is much more subtle, it smells like sweet hash with a touch of floral soap. #3 smells like #2 but with a good ammount of lemon mixed in.

*Taste: 7/10: #1 tastes like sour diesel and it sticks in your mouth for a while after smoking. #2 tastes like carmelized sugar and toasted marshmallow. #3 tastes like #2 with lemon also present.

Effects: 7/10* #1 effects are 10/10 in my opinion. It is a very thereputic warm and fuzzy effect. #2 and #3 both have a nice hybrid buzz, they are mood enhancers and not overly drowsy in moderate doses.

*Potency: 6/10 #1 is very potent and a little bit goes a long way. #2 & #3 are not overbearing, they give a nice bit of energy and creativeness for about an hour then fade off pretty quick .

Medicinal Value: #1 is very medicinal, it is good for anxiety, depression and insomnia in my experience. I dont have any physical pain but judging by its effectiveness on emotional pain i would guess it would be good. #2 and #3 are pretty non drowsy so i guess theyd be good for anybody who needs cannabis all day while still functioning.

Keeper? I would love to keep #1 and #2 around. #1 had an aweful yield but its flavor smell and buzz are very special and worth kesping her for. #2 yielded very well and is good all around smoke.

Bottom line:* Non of these girls showed any signs of distress and were very easy to grow. I am grateful to have the pleasure of running them and would definetly reccomend trying it out. Thanks @Nu-Be for the template and thanks to bodhi for the chance to grow them.


----------



## thezephyr (Sep 10, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Butter scotch terps are intriguing, I hope those come back for you!


I found an amazing butterscotch pheno in my ethiopian banana x omg testers. Smelled like cactus cooler soda while growing, cured to rich buttersotch with a hint of mild valencia orange.

If anyone has the god's paintbrush (ethiopian x omg) you may find something similar.
Along with a lot of other awesome phenos that smell like lychee and gin, dessert wine and peach, or ice cold tropical fruit.


----------



## 2seepictures (Sep 10, 2020)

F2 of Granola Funk.

Physical notes : Severity of the purple & anthocyanin expression is strongly influenced by temperature, but still has strong purple tints in warmer environments. Colors range from purple tinted calyxes and leaves to pure purple depending on temps. Dry resin.

Smell : Smells pretty strong (8.5/10). Hard to describe but it smells like all the GSC crosses I've purchased from my local dispensary. Nothing at all like its traditional hash smelling mother.

Effects : The effects don't stand out as anything special. To me it has your standard generic hybrid effect which I don't particularly care for. Overpowering mental rush that makes focus an impossibility which eventually mellows out into a physically relaxing state. It is sufficiently potent, but not anything that would devastate a seasoned plant ally either. I'd rate it at a 7.5/10 in terms of raw potency, actual effects are not for me.

Pollen Chucking anecdote : Dusted w/ Goji male that was being used to make F2s and tested 2 females. One was a very unique berry pheno with alarming odor intensity. Also have crossed it with a Space Monkey male + taken it to F3 in separate isolated cycles but haven't explored those yet.

I include myself in the camp that says bag appeal, color, and trichome coverage aren't everything and what really matters is the effect. Despite the bland effects I cant help but feel like this would hold value for breeding stock. I value it simply for ornamental reasons and desirable growth traits.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 10, 2020)

2seepictures said:


> F2 of Granola Funk.
> 
> Physical notes : Severity of the purple & anthocyanin expression is strongly influenced by temperature, but still has strong purple tints in warmer environments. Colors range from purple tinted calyxes and leaves to pure purple depending on temps. Dry resin.
> 
> ...


I came to this same conclusion after running our granola funk for a year. It just didn’t have any special effects to justify keeping it. It was a very bland “blah” hybrid kind of high. Felt as if the high was having an identity crisis and couldn’t decide what it wanted to do with my brain lol. We didn’t even F2, though it was pretty and dense. Nobody ever specifically requested it, and our Goji is better by a mile.

Have there been any cookie/cake/hype strains that have really stood out in terms of their high? I have tried a few of the hyped gelatos/cookies/cakes and most of them were light, barely feel anything buzzes and I consider myself a lightweight.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 10, 2020)

XtraGood said:


> Have any tips on low variation crosses/packs that had a high ratio of keepers?


Honestly the only low variation pack I have found was PUf5. Everything else Bodhi has had wild variation. The most interesting pack I have run in terms of terpenes was Terpeneado. There is a lot to be found in those and they are grossly underrated.

As far a chemotype stability, Strawberry Goji seems to have different phenos with very similar terpenes. Different plant structure though. Hashplant crosses are consistent in growth structure, and it’s easy to tell what is mom leaning because the HP dad’s scent can be found on stem rub and resin smell. HP crosses are the most consistent for potency, effects, and vigor. 

The worst crosses I have run were anything with Goji Razz.


----------



## Palomar (Sep 10, 2020)

2seepictures said:


> F2 of Granola Funk.
> 
> Physical notes : Severity of the purple & anthocyanin expression is strongly influenced by temperature, but still has strong purple tints in warmer environments. Colors range from purple tinted calyxes and leaves to pure purple depending on temps. Dry resin.
> 
> ...


Very nice! Love to try those crosses... well done and great pics

respect,
pal


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 10, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Have there been any cookie/cake/hype strains that have really stood out in terms of their high? I have tried a few of the hyped gelatos/cookies/cakes and most of them were light, barely feel anything buzzes and I consider myself a lightweight.


They all are light and the only one that was super potent was the Field Trip that i ran, but guess what it did on the 3rd run....you guessed it right - it hermed - so it's all bullshit to me

HowardoftheRocks


----------



## Deadication_grows (Sep 10, 2020)

Forte said:


> Has anyone ever used the seedsource to buy bodhi seeds? First time buying there and it will be the last. Slow processing time and shit customer service. No reply in over 5 days.


Im late on this reply but fuck seedsource. I made multiple orders and he didnt send me one of the packs from 1 of the orders i emailed a bunch of times for him to finally say he sees it now but still never made it right.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 10, 2020)

I’m fairly new to cookie and crosses, I like the bottle rocket description. Some crosses really complemented the cookies though. There’s several very nice chem crosses. I’m about to run a granola funk, hope it turns out nice. Sad to hear that terps can be lacking.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Sep 10, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> The worst crosses I have run were anything with Goji Razz.


Damn. That's kinda disappointing to hear. I was pretty stoked when I picked up that Dazzleberry a few months back.

Was thinking with the Nepali OG as the mom on both sides of that cross there would be some killer stuff locked away on em. Still hopefully I can pull out a nice berry flavored OG leaner outta the bunch...

What exactly didn't you like about the Goji Razz crosses? And which ones did you already run? Thanks for the input.

Happy hunting. Peace. CC.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 10, 2020)

colonelcrackers said:


> Damn. That's kinda disappointing to hear. I was pretty stoked when I picked up that Dazzleberry a few months back.
> 
> Was thinking with the Nepali OG as the mom on both sides of that cross there would be some killer stuff locked away on em. Still hopefully I can pull out a nice berry flavored OG leaner outta the bunch...
> 
> ...


I ran Raspberry Hashplant and the mom there is Goji OG raspberry. Not sure if it’s the same thing as goji Razz. I got absolute garbage in that pack. Everything was mom leaning, popcorn, lanky, PM magnet, absolutely useless plants. Usually the Hashplant pumps up the vigor and yield but this one.. Not so much! Based on how it acted with the Hashplant I wouldn’t ever consider a cross with that mom. Hashplant seems to be a good metric for how well a mom will perform since the progeny are almost always spectacular. This is the only HP cross that was actually complete trash.


----------



## 2seepictures (Sep 10, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I came to this same conclusion after running our granola funk for a year. It just didn’t have any special effects to justify keeping it. It was a very bland “blah” hybrid kind of high. Felt as if the high was having an identity crisis and couldn’t decide what it wanted to do with my brain lol. We didn’t even F2, though it was pretty and dense. Nobody ever specifically requested it, and our Goji is better by a mile.
> 
> Have there been any cookie/cake/hype strains that have really stood out in terms of their high? I have tried a few of the hyped gelatos/cookies/cakes and most of them were light, barely feel anything buzzes and I consider myself a lightweight.


I'm not a cookies expert by any means and only recently tried a few at my local dispensary to compare to GF. Now that you mention it every cookies cross I've tried has been pretty uninteresting outside of the bag appeal. That said I do think if someone likes cookies they would probably be happy with granola funk and or more cowbell. I definitely consider myself a lightweight as well and am seeking very specific effects, so a lot of what I dislike others may enjoy. 2 of the gojis I tested were pretty bland in effect as well but there was one that is tied with Space Monkey for being my all time favorite herb.


----------



## Senokai (Sep 10, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I ran Raspberry Hashplant and the mom there is Goji OG raspberry. Not sure if it’s the same thing as goji Razz. I got absolute garbage in that pack. Everything was mom leaning, popcorn, lanky, PM magnet, absolutely useless plants. Usually the Hashplant pumps up the vigor and yield but this one.. Not so much! Based on how it acted with the Hashplant I wouldn’t ever consider a cross with that mom. Hashplant seems to be a good metric for how well a mom will perform since the progeny are almost always spectacular. This is the only HP cross that was actually complete trash.


To add here on the Raspberry Hashplant. Im running one now and am not super impressed either. Its leaning way heavy on the 88g13hp, its actually on the squat side and the terps are the pure "Indica Spice" smell which is never a bad thing. Out of the 3 seeds I popped all had weird mutations that they eventually grew out of. I doubt I will run the rest of the pack anytime soon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Sep 10, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I ran Raspberry Hashplant and the mom there is Goji OG raspberry. Not sure if it’s the same thing as goji Razz. I got absolute garbage in that pack. Everything was mom leaning, popcorn, lanky, PM magnet, absolutely useless plants. Usually the Hashplant pumps up the vigor and yield but this one.. Not so much! Based on how it acted with the Hashplant I wouldn’t ever consider a cross with that mom. Hashplant seems to be a good metric for how well a mom will perform since the progeny are almost always spectacular. This is the only HP cross that was actually complete trash.


Yeah, I know there's been some confusion about whether or not there's a difference between Goji OG Raspberry Pheno, Goji Raspberry F2, and Goji Razz. I'm guessing there probably is since Bodhi is pretty particular about his naming and numbering of his mom's, but until he chimes in I guess we'll never know.

CC


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Sep 10, 2020)

Some of the best weed I ever smoked was the forum cut girl scout cookies. My dad said it reminded him of the best thai he ever smoked and was the most potent strain he ever tried. That was his response right after trying it, I doubt it's actually like thai stick but it definitely left a good impression.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 10, 2020)

So what other Goji Razz crosses have you guys run besides the Rasberry Hashplant that were sub-par?


----------



## jp68 (Sep 10, 2020)

colonelcrackers said:


> Yeah, I know there's been some confusion about whether or not there's a difference between Goji OG Raspberry Pheno, Goji Raspberry F2, and Goji Razz. I'm guessing there probably is since Bodhi is pretty particular about his naming and numbering of his mom's, but until he chimes in I guess we'll never know.
> 
> CC


raspberry hashplant showed up about 6 yrs ago. Pretty sure that lines been refined over the past 6 years and I have no doubts the dazzleberry is producing a keeper if i get 5 girls out of the pack. there were some people on insta that grew and said it was fire. Looked it to say the least


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 10, 2020)

I messed up last time I posted. I put I'm running Blue Dream I'm not I'm running Blue Sunshine, my bad and Lotus Head. Hopeully the LH leans to the Lotus side of things love that smoke. Anyways here they are in action


My indoor/ outdoor Black Triangle project for this season. I vegged for 4 weeks then flipped her for 3, then back to veg she will go outside in 4ish weeks (start of outdoor season down under). This is a bit of an experiment lockdown boredom lol.


Here's a pic before she got ugly lol


----------



## colonelcrackers (Sep 10, 2020)

jp68 said:


> raspberry hashplant showed up about 6 yrs ago. Pretty sure that lines been refined over the past 6 years and I have no doubts the dazzleberry is producing a keeper if i get 5 girls out of the pack. there were some people on insta that grew and said it was fire. Looked it to say the least


Hey jp68,

Just out of curiosity, and if you don't remember or can't find it that's cool, but is the Dazzleberry grow you're referring to on Insta one of the testers grown by @blaze_it_panda? I found a pic under #GojiRazzxStrawberryMilk and then found his grow off of an @Bodhiguide repost. Looks killer! Searching for #Dazzleberry just returns me an assload of beauty makeup pics... SMH 

Happy hunting. Peace. CC


----------



## SFnone (Sep 10, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Bodhi likely had to evacuate because of the Santa Cruz lightning strike fire. Not sure exactly where, but his farm is somewhere in those mountains.


I would bet this is probably what's going on (unfortunately)... hopefully all in the b family (including dogs!) are okay... and hopefully his home and plants aren't totally wasted at the end of all this...


----------



## YardG (Sep 11, 2020)

The GLG email that went out yesterday said the Bodhi drop will still be coming soon. Also, the B-man himself posted a photo of an interesting looking Afghan plant on IG yesterday, hoping that means their place is still okay (I know some people out there, sounds like some areas are in a bad way and others nearby are still okay).


----------



## jp68 (Sep 11, 2020)

colonelcrackers said:


> Hey jp68,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, and if you don't remember or can't find it that's cool, but is the Dazzleberry grow you're referring to on Insta one of the testers grown by @blaze_it_panda? I found a pic under #GojiRazzxStrawberryMilk and then found his grow off of an @Bodhiguide repost. Looks killer! Searching for #Dazzleberry just returns me an assload of beauty makeup pics... SMH
> 
> Happy hunting. Peace. CC


It was under dazzleberry i believe and yes the one with the make up picks. Only a shot or two of a tester but he said it was fire and it looked pretty dazzly to me.


----------



## Tiflis (Sep 11, 2020)

Been waiting patiently, looking to score that Banana Spliff on this new drop


----------



## TtZoo (Sep 11, 2020)

The first More Cowbell pheno I have is stretchy like cookies but the 88g13hp dominated the flavour and effects (only cured 4 weeks so far though). No cookies at all but still that gorgeous HP vibe. 

But here's an interesting comparison, the plant on the left is a cut of a broadleaf pheno of more cowbell from the same pack as the stretchy pheno. The plant on the right is Sugar Breath from Humbolt Seeds. Sugar Breath is Dosido x ogkb (with dosido being half ogkb anyway).


The more cowbell cut has been really slow in veg like it's mum and is much older than the Sugar Breath as I've taken cuts and it's grown back. The cuts on the MC rooted faster than anything I've seen, all within a week. Strange as it's so slow in veg.

To me they look nigh on identical but my eye is far from a trained one. 

Here's the mum this mc cut came from..


I need to choose between the two, so I'm hanging on to both until I can vape the flowering pheno.

The question is, have I found an ogkb pheno in the pack of regular more cowbell? It's not the remix, so does this mean the ogkb pheno is from the forum cookies in the more cowbell? I cannot find many pics of ogkb in veg to compare.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 11, 2020)

I have run 2 crosses that had a "cookies" in them that were good and of keeper quality.. (im picky) Both had a good taste and knock out high. Ill try to find a pic of one of the 2 I think i have.

First was dynasty cherry vanilla cookies. Have had 2 phenos. One was a carbon filter beware pheno with a taste to match. This round i have another "test" pheno. Looks great, hard cookies leaner by looks anyway. Smell is not the first pheno but decent. Looks respectable none the less. Dense is an understatement. Buds not huge. Not the best pic but you can get the idea. Looks good but not my thing I THINK..


My far favorite and still have the cut is more cowbell ogkb. This cut is nasty rank shit. Make your heart come out of your chest kind of shit. Intense high and east to over do it. Id reccomend to everyone. And I'm not a cookie fan by any means. All 3 phenos I have had have been great. One very standout from the rest.. def a favorite. Yielded well to boot for only being in 15 gallon pot and kinda lazy in test tent.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Sep 11, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> Been waiting patiently, looking to score that Banana Spliff on this new drop


You and me both. The banana og x 88g13hp testers looked killer too; whenever they get dropped.


----------



## Tiflis (Sep 11, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> You and me both. The banana og x 88g13hp testers looked killer too; whenever they get dropped.


yeah I hope it doesn't drop at like 3am and gets sold out by 7  I feel like there's a lot of peeps waiting for this drop


----------



## TtZoo (Sep 11, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> I have run 2 crosses that had a "cookies" in them that were good and of keeper quality.. (im picky) Both had a good taste and knock out high. Ill try to find a pic of one of the 2 I think i have.
> 
> First was dynasty cherry vanilla cookies. Have had 2 phenos. One was a carbon filter beware pheno with a taste to match. This round i have another "test" pheno. Looks great, hard cookies leaner by looks anyway. Smell is not the first pheno but decent. Looks respectable none the less. Dense is an understatement. Buds not huge. Not the best pic but you can get the idea. Looks good but not my thing I THINK..
> View attachment 4680634
> ...


Your remix more cowbell looks amazing and clearly good smoke too. Really nice work. I hope my pheno has the same power, albeit not officially the remix!


----------



## jp68 (Sep 11, 2020)

got 7 banana punch x hp going along with 4 pistil positives bananaog x ghost og x chem special reserve Pretty sure or i hope i will get a banana leaner with terps out of this search[/QUOTE]


----------



## klyphman (Sep 11, 2020)

jp68 said:


> got 7 banana punch x hp going


Yes! This is the first mention of the Banana Punch x hp being grown out that I've seen here. I've got some stashed away and will be paying attention to your experience.


----------



## jp68 (Sep 11, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Yes! This is the first mention of the Banana Punch x hp being grown out that I've seen here. I've got some stashed away and will be paying attention to your experience.


Saw stuff on insta and it looked dank. Bananas foster creamy fuel or something. Imagine he got a good cut from symbiotic so i cracked that pack asap. Those limited packs are usually no brainers if you can get one


----------



## Genki88 (Sep 11, 2020)

Yes!!!!!!


----------



## Blueberry bref (Sep 11, 2020)

jp68 said:


> got 7 banana punch x hp going along with 4 pistil positives bananaog x ghost og x chem special reserve Pretty sure or i hope i will get a banana leaner with terps out of this search


[/QUOTE]
A pack of BPHP is in the next round of things that I'm germinating; I'm glad to see someone else growing them out, I cant wait to see what you find.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 11, 2020)

6/6 Guava Wookie are up and at 'em in red Solos! Seeds are small, one the smallest seed I have ever planted.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 6/6 Guava Wookie are up and at 'em in red Solos! Seeds are small, one the smallest seed I have ever planted.


I bet these will be something extra special!


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Sep 11, 2020)

Pillow book will be first one done this year. Sweet smelling purpling buds in 100+ degree weather so not weather related color


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Sep 11, 2020)

dread bread clone planted late still over 9ft tall . the mother was the biggest plant I had ever seen at 15+ feet tall it fell to root rot . Isn't gonna finish. Quite disappointed in this which is first in a bodhi strain for me. It vegs really really really fast. Bodhi owes me like 5 lbs of outdoor for trying it


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Sep 11, 2020)

here was the dread bread mom August 7th just for size reference lol


----------



## SFnone (Sep 11, 2020)

Goldrunfarms said:


> View attachment 4680941here was the dread bread mom August 7th just for size reference lol


now that's big... plant 50 of those and you'd have a forest.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 11, 2020)

Electric Cowboy chopped at day 53. Had a few more weeks but she threw sacks aaaalllllll the way down each branch this week. Another was killed at week 4 of flower for herm traits so if you aren’t prepared to deal with herms and seeded bud, avoid this pairing.

Black Triangle is 0/12 for herms.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 11, 2020)

a


AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Electric Cowboy chopped at day 53. Had a few more weeks but she threw sacks aaaalllllll the way down each branch this week. Another was killed at week 4 of flower for herm traits so if you aren’t prepared to deal with herms and seeded bud, avoid this pairing.
> 
> Black Triangle is 0/12 for herms.


see - i told you guys some of these 88g13hp crosses can be unstable


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 11, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> a
> 
> 
> see - i told you guys some of these 88g13hp crosses can be unstable


Electric Cowboy 11 got very offended by that. She said that she is “gender fluid”.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 11, 2020)

Still prob thinning out the crowd down to 12 or so. Doing a couple seed runs hunting for keepers. I have a couple stand outs, actually a few this round. Got the sour d cut back (in rough shape) and also another old cut called mud dog (420 genetics forum days). Nursing them back to health now.

Tape and mud/paint this weekend. The race is on! Here is my veg room all crowded for next run. One up front growing funny (1 of 2 strawberry milk f2) wont make the cut but I may keep a cut of it to throw in the corner anyway who knows. I dont need that many and will pick from stronger females. Most or all of these are female and I dont need them all.... super surprised they are all still happy in New mix in a #2 pot.

Edit: some of these fans are huge! This is in a 5x5 tent. In a bigger pot they will get huge VERY fast. Digging this mix alot.

Happy growing!


----------



## Houstini (Sep 11, 2020)

Goji preservation update. A kind soul has gifted me half a pack to aid in the project. I have made f2s from a nice set from my original pack. With these, hoping for good germination and ability to open pollinate whatever I can to have another more diverse f2. I had planned on a big hunt from my f2s this winter for f3, this throws a monkey wrench and delays that, but I’m patient and can use all the building blocks I can. For 4 years goji has been an unforgettable part of my garden and it deserves a solid preservation.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 12, 2020)

Bummed I missed out on the goji. Any banks carry F2’s ?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Sep 12, 2020)

Bodhi Heads
I just wanted to let peeps know I talked with Mr B last night and he said. "Things can;t get any crazier, but they do."

He is currently OK. And that was great news to me,so I wanted to share it. Hoping for a drop next week,but please bare with us.

And please send prayers to The bodhi family and all our good friends on the west coast. These wild fires are out of control.

Much love BD


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 12, 2020)

Quick question for y’all. 4 space monkey and 4 Peach Hp seedlings have been moving right along healthy with some stretch. Received a 200 w 5600k fluorescent bulb and installed it in my box. It’s been getting super hot in my box so I installed a small exhaust fan. Watered yesterday and woke up to this. New leaves browning, droopy and some kinda bleached.  Any and all help is appreciated! I’m thinking they got too cold, but what do I know....


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 12, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Bummed I missed out on the goji. Any banks carry F2’s ?


Dc seed exchange had Goji by Copa genetics as a freebie


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 12, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Bummed I missed out on the goji. Any banks carry F2’s ?


DC Seed Exchange carries Goji f2's as a freebie add-on with a pack of Icy Grape from @CopaGenetics
I should have read further before posting
They are currently in stock


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 12, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Quick question for y’all. 4 space monkey and 4 Peach Hp seedlings have been moving right along healthy with some stretch. Received a 200 w 5600k fluorescent bulb and installed it in my box. It’s been getting super hot in my box so I installed a small exhaust fan. Watered yesterday and woke up to this. New leaves browning, droopy and some kinda bleached. View attachment 4681458View attachment 4681459View attachment 4681460View attachment 4681461View attachment 4681462View attachment 4681463 Any and all help is appreciated! I’m thinking they got too cold, but what do I know....


I don't know for sure, but my seedlings have looked like that before I stopped planting them with perlite in my soil. Seems the youngsters roots are sensative to the stuff, so I use coco and good soil(50/50) without perlite. I'm going to try coco and worm castings next time, also at 50/50.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 12, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I don't know for sure, but my seedlings have looked like that before I stopped planting them with perlite in my soil. Seems the youngsters roots are sensative to the stuff, so I use coco and good soil(50/50) without perlite. I'm going to try coco and worm castings next time, also at 50/50.


Thank you for the tip! The only variable change was the temperature drop. Will put them under a dome tonight to keep them warmer. Will definitely change my seed mix next go round.


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 12, 2020)

Divine Intervention
Sending love out to Bodhi and everyone else. Grateful for these plants and grateful for you


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 12, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I don't know for sure, but my seedlings have looked like that before I stopped planting them with perlite in my soil. Seems the youngsters roots are sensative to the stuff, so I use coco and good soil(50/50) without perlite. I'm going to try coco and worm castings next time, also at 50/50.


Did your seeds bounce back ok?


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 12, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Did your seeds bounce back ok?


Some did, but there were losses. Your issue may be what you suspected too. I haven't had any look like that since stopping the perlite with seedlings though. When I transplant out of Solo's, they get a soil with perlite, but not before.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 12, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Did your seeds bounce back ok?





mawasmada said:


> Some did, but there were losses. Your issue may be what you suspected too. I haven't had any look like that since stopping the perlite with seedlings though. When I transplant out of Solo's, they get a soil with perlite, but not before.



Hey guys, i use Royal Gold Tupur for my seedlings and that's got a lot of perlite in it, but they do great in that - give it a shot sometime - water only for the first couple weeks


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 12, 2020)

there's my 3 Dazzleberry females from the 6 i popped earlier

the one in the middle with the orange tag is one of the twins from the twin seedling i had - we'll see if it turns out like a clone of the mom - the other twin died - never made it out of the soil once i planted it


i don't normally flower moms so those will all become clones and ill be running those


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 12, 2020)

and there's my banana spliff beans that showed up from GLO....i know a lot of you complain about ordering from there, but this is the 5th time ive ordered without a hiccup...same routine as always, about a 2 week turnaround from order to arrival - no complaints here


----------



## Boosky (Sep 12, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Dc seed exchange had Goji by Copa genetics as a freebie


Buy one pack of Copagenetics get Goji F2 for free. @CopaGenetics black domina male is fire!


----------



## jasonryan00 (Sep 12, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> and there's my banana spliff beans that showed up from GLO....i know a lot of you complain about ordering from there, but this is the 5th time ive ordered without a hiccup...same routine as always, about a 2 week turnaround from order to arrival - no complaints here



I've had the same experience with GLO. I have ordered from them multiple times and never had any issues whatsoever. I think it's a great bank.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 12, 2020)

OIL7IO said:


> High..
> Feels like I just drank a coffee mixed with Redbull and I feel very light and lifted. Very strong.


My wife has been asking me to find an uplifting sativa and it's hard to find in Bodhi's selection. I think that he has been putting out more uplifting strains lately though. Thanks for this!!!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 12, 2020)

jp68 said:


> It was under dazzleberry i believe and yes the one with the make up picks. Only a shot or two of a tester but he said it was fire and it looked pretty dazzly to me.


I hope so, I picked up 2x packs of it...


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 12, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I hope so, I picked up 2x packs of it...


I think the dazzle berry goji razz is a different plant than the goji OG raspberry in the raspberry Hashplant so I think that should be a good one.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 12, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Buy one pack of Copagenetics get Goji F2 for free. @CopaGenetics black domina male is fire!


I have a 2013 pack of Black Domina, it's AFTER everyone said that the seeds went downhill from Sensi seeds. So, I'm not expecting much but I've been holding it forever now...


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 12, 2020)

Black Triangle 2 Days since flip. Super pumped to watch these girls bulk up. I'll be running a BT sog next to this lot just waiting on a few more clone to root


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 12, 2020)

I wonder when Bodhi will get a Black Domina cut in his lineup (or does he already have one)? Kinda seems like Black Domina is one of the hottest 20th century strains being revived these days. Black Domina x g13HP sounds pretty great for someone who wants a DEEP indica...Domination Hashplant?. Domina OMG, Black Wookie, Dominant Unicorn?... seems like potential to me. I've got some names... I've done my part.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 12, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I wonder when Bodhi will get a Black Domina cut in his lineup (or does he already have one)? Kinda seems like Black Domina is one of the hottest 20th century strains being revived these days. Black Domina x g13HP sounds pretty great for someone who wants a DEEP indica...Domination Hashplant?. Domina OMG, Black Wookie, Dominant Unicorn?... seems like potential to me. I've got some names... I've done my part.


Eternal Domination?


----------



## bythekasiz (Sep 12, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I wonder when Bodhi will get a Black Domina cut in his lineup (or does he already have one)? Kinda seems like Black Domina is one of the hottest 20th century strains being revived these days. Black Domina x g13HP sounds pretty great for someone who wants a DEEP indica...Domination Hashplant?. Domina OMG, Black Wookie, Dominant Unicorn?... seems like potential to me. I've got some names... I've done my part.


That one is being tested right now by our friend Dino Party. He said it is strong and tasty and checks all the boxes. He’s about to write up the report.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 12, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> That one is being tested right now by our friend Dino Party. He said it is strong and tasty and checks all the boxes. He’s about to write up the report.


Well there we go.  I'll still submit my Domination Hashplant name for consideration.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Sep 12, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> DC Seed Exchange carries Goji f2's as a freebie add-on with a pack of Icy Grape from @CopaGenetics
> I should have read further before posting
> They are currently in stock


Thanks for this bit of information, as a outdoors grower the crazy bitch strain really caught my eye, and with free goji beans to boot that is pretty much a done deal for me.


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 12, 2020)

Main cola of Axis-SSDD testers #5 coming down. Sweet and funk mashup on this one. She does keep pushing fresh pistils which probably would make for some crazy cool foxtailing. Hashy goodness on a stick!


----------



## Houstini (Sep 12, 2020)

Hanging in there, leaf blower 2x daily for ash. Neroli 91 building nice buds.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 12, 2020)

I’m sorry bro!
My heart goes out to everyone on the coast affected by these fires!


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 12, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Hanging in there, leaf blower 2x daily for ash. Neroli 91 building nice buds. View attachment 4682159View attachment 4682160View attachment 4682161View attachment 4682162


Dude, its bad. The fires in Airway Heights have the air feeling like I am in the book "the mist".


----------



## klyphman (Sep 13, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> Thanks for this bit of information, as a outdoors grower the crazy bitch strain really caught my eye, and with free goji beans to boot that is pretty much a done deal for me.


Same. I just got mine yesterday. Do it!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 13, 2020)

SSDD progress. Not sure I’ll get to finish this one , only have 3-4 weeks of decent weather left. Resin production picking up big time as if late


----------



## See green (Sep 13, 2020)

Granola funk remix..doing her thing..


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 13, 2020)

Some great looking outdoor plants ! Have 3 wookie orgasm plants under lights still veg mode. Fat leaf, super bushy plants. Excited to flower these out


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 13, 2020)

Had some ambiguous looking pre-flowers on a Sakura. Finally threw some hairs out yesterday. Got a Wookie leaner in full bloom and now a Bubba leaner. Looking forward to the smoke! I always get an affinity for a strain that gives me females in the first few seeds I pop. The Wookie leaner bushed out after flip and had a medium stretch. Surprised how thin the leaves are since there's some Bubba in there. The Bubba leaner had a slower veg and fatter leaves. Left her untopped. Some funky smells coming off these two.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 14, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Quick question for y’all. 4 space monkey and 4 Peach Hp seedlings have been moving right along healthy with some stretch. Received a 200 w 5600k fluorescent bulb and installed it in my box. It’s been getting super hot in my box so I installed a small exhaust fan. Watered yesterday and woke up to this. New leaves browning, droopy and some kinda bleached. View attachment 4681458View attachment 4681459View attachment 4681460View attachment 4681461View attachment 4681462View attachment 4681463 Any and all help is appreciated! I’m thinking they got too cold, but what do I know....


My guess is your soil is too hot for them. Seedlings do not need any nutes until the pod busting feeder leaves fade and die. At most I sometimes add a little ewc to their first pots mix. But other then a little ewc it is just plain pro mix . 
I am 100% sure the problem is not the perlite. 

Cheers and goodluck


----------



## hillbill (Sep 14, 2020)

I agree 100%!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 14, 2020)

Greenhighlander nailed it. I’ve grown plants up to foot tall in my seed starter which is just fine perlite and peat. Seedlings don’t need much of anything, water or nutrients. They look a bit over watered to me as well


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 14, 2020)

Ummmm I know its not bodhi per say but... it will be full of it... say hello to my new veg room. Should be painting later today if all goes well... wish me luck! Happy to get out of tents!

Happy growing!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 14, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> My guess is your soil is too hot for them. Seedlings do not need any nutes until the pod busting feeder leaves fade and die. At most I sometimes add a little ewc to their first pots mix. But other then a little ewc it is just plain pro mix .
> I am 100% sure the problem is not the perlite.
> 
> Cheers and goodluck


Thank you for the response and advice! I’m using Mother Earth Groundswell soil. Only added ph’d water and Mycos. I won’t add nutrients for a while other than what’s in the soil. Will definitely be changing my seed mix next go round. They are perking back up though. Thanks again


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 14, 2020)

60/40 castings and peat. Imo best seed mix there is. If perlite, pumice, rice hulls etc make you feel better add a bit of it. Biggest lesson in growing i ever had was less is more. You can always correct but you can never take back. Organic and synthetic alike.

This is just my opinion. But I feel after a TON of years growing and researching I can say that is bar none the best seed mix I have ever used. (I have tried about everything). 

Tbh researching has landed me where I'm at today. Lots of help from coot as well. I facilitate the soil and environmental factors and tbh my worms work WAY harder than I do lol... 

Happy growing!


----------



## NukaKola (Sep 14, 2020)

Bohdi drop scheduled tomorrow at noon (9/15 12:00 PST) at JBC. Just giving a heads up


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 14, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> 60/40 castings and peat. Imo best seed mix there is. If perlite, pumice, rice hulls etc make you feel better add a bit of it. Biggest lesson in growing i ever had was less is more. You can always correct but you can never take back. Organic and synthetic alike.
> 
> This is just my opinion. But I feel after a TON of years growing and researching I can say that is bar none the best seed mix I have ever used. (I have tried about everything).
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 14, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Thank you for the response and advice! I’m using Mother Earth Groundswell soil. Only added ph’d water and Mycos. I won’t add nutrients for a while other than what’s in the soil. Will definitely be changing my seed mix next go round. They are perking back up though. Thanks again


Good to hear 
I promise you will not regret a non mix for your seedlings. A " seedling mix " is something that has been made up to sell a consumer. There is nothing you can do or give to speed up their growing process during that stage and as I and many others have learned the hard way, there are things you can do to slow and/or hamper their growth. Hell I have flat out killed more then a couple lol
Look at those little rounded green podbuster/ feeder leaves as a yolk sack. They give them what they need for the early stages of life. 
I am willing to " bet the farm " on the fact that seedlings do NOT need any nutes whatsoever until those feeder leaves start to yellow.

Cheers


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 14, 2020)

Good evening folks. Hope all are safe out there. I have a few questions of importance to my Bodhi's finish. Been fighting PM. Nothing touched it for long. Applied Regalia way to late. Spores are turning brown along with a few buds since. More powder since. Question is what can I expect from Regalia and best way to fight advanced PM. Thank you. Never saw this as advanced as it is or used Regalia.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 14, 2020)

I have some Apollo 13 gorilla arm pheno x Apollo 11 genius F2's that I would like to trade for other Bodhi F2s. 

Hit the DM if you're down.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 14, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Good to hear
> I promise you will not regret a non mix for your seedlings. A " seedling mix " is something that has been made up to sell a consumer. There is nothing you can do or give to speed up their growing process during that stage and as I and many others have learned the hard way, there are things you can do to slow and/or hamper their growth. Hell I have flat out killed more then a couple lol
> Look at those little rounded green podbuster/ feeder leaves as a yolk sack. They give them what they need for the early stages of life.
> I am willing to " bet the farm " on the fact that seedlings do NOT need any nutes whatsoever until those feeder leaves start to yellow.
> ...



This is good advice^^^

Happy growing!


----------



## Palomar (Sep 14, 2020)

Very impressed with my first Bohdi grow. The Dragons Milk and Pinball Wizard needing support for weeks now and huge sweet smelling flower. Have two distinct phenos on the Motor City, one very leggy with smaller buds but both tall and medium yielders. Closing in on the finish line.

This Dragons Milk Cola snapped off... big, heavy and compact. Early reward lol




keep on grown’

respect,
pal


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 14, 2020)

red eye Jedi lookin good in the jar


----------



## bigbuff (Sep 14, 2020)

What's the word on Lucky Charms? Smoked some really nice live hash washed from it about a year ago and it was one of my favorite strains I've ever had. I managed to secure a pack of Lucky Wookie from Bodhi but could not find any Lucky Charms. I did find a Breeder on Strainly called Celestial Seeds who seemed like a really nice guy that had some Lucky Charms F2s, but no idea if they are legit or how the breeding was.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 14, 2020)

bigbuff said:


> What's the word on Lucky Charms? Smoked some really nice live hash washed from it about a year ago and it was one of my favorite strains I've ever had. I managed to secure a pack of Lucky Wookie from Bodhi but could not find any Lucky Charms. I did find a Breeder on Strainly called Celestial Seeds who seemed like a really nice guy that had some Lucky Charms F2s, but no idea if they are legit or how the breeding was.


Growing one now. Lanky and more large buds than colas. I post my reviews for all when finished.


----------



## BugattiOH (Sep 14, 2020)

OIL7IO said:


> Strawberry Goji... beginning of week 6. Had an early sample of some not 100% dried that I cut cause it was hanging down low... volcano bowl was 50/50 sugar leaf and bud... awesome mind exploding behind the eyes uplifting high. Appears to be very potent... like more potent than doing a dab of the bubble rosin i have on hand potent. I can't wait for harvest...
> 
> View attachment 4641493


Do you have the floppy OG structure with yours?


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 4 Black Triangle beans have hit the paper towel sauna


Good luck I have one female and its pulling triangle kush cause its immature trich covered rocks at this point, im wondering how fat it will get


----------



## hillbill (Sep 15, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Good luck I have one female and its pulling triangle kush cause its immature trich covered rocks at this point, im wondering how fat it will get


My 4 are very close to first up pot, not as vigorous as my chuck Sleeskunk F2s from DNA stock, with which they ride. Will update shortly on Lazy Lightning at 54 days.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Sep 15, 2020)

*HOLY CRAP BAD DAWG

The new BODHI drop has arrived and will drop as soon as we are done counting inventory!!! But that’s not all. All BODHI packs are $60 each and of course Buy 2 and get 1 free. And every GLG order that spends over $139 will receive a free 10 pack of our newest Bad Dawg tester “Purple Sunny Star” Star Dawg (purple pheno) x Sunshine 4 (bodhi) Bad dawg cut.*



*And just so everyone knows the strains listed in Red are very limited, So I would advise you grab them any way/where you can. I have a lot of the other strains. And a complete restock.

Mendo Sunshine (mendo purps x ssdd) good for nerve and joint pain

Booty (pirate sweat x 88g13/hp)

Unicorn Milk (mothers milk 31 x purple unicorn f3) 

Bannana Spliff (bannana og x wookie) 

Strawberry Headband (headband Loompa x strawberry milk)

Baba Kush (bubba kush x sunshine daydream)

Purple nl#2 (nl2 x purple unicorn f3) limited amount*

*Cherry Unicorn (fat cherry x purple unicorn f3). limited amount

supernatural selections:

*

*ss017 Portable spaceship (pure kush x lao muang sing x kashmir) Very Very limited



Thanks from the Bodhi family and Great Lakes Genetics*


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 15, 2020)

bigbuff said:


> What's the word on Lucky Charms? Smoked some really nice live hash washed from it about a year ago and it was one of my favorite strains I've ever had. I managed to secure a pack of Lucky Wookie from Bodhi but could not find any Lucky Charms. I did find a Breeder on Strainly called Celestial Seeds who seemed like a really nice guy that had some Lucky Charms F2s, but no idea if they are legit or how the breeding was.


I'll make some S1s or F2s eventually. I grew 3 ladies that were ok. Nothing better than any of my SSDD or Divine Intervention phenos. I got sick of smoking wookie/appy crosses so I am popping some tranquil elephantizer instead. I'll probably revisit LC next fall.


----------



## NukaKola (Sep 15, 2020)

bigbuff said:


> What's the word on Lucky Charms? Smoked some really nice live hash washed from it about a year ago and it was one of my favorite strains I've ever had. I managed to secure a pack of Lucky Wookie from Bodhi but could not find any Lucky Charms. I did find a Breeder on Strainly called Celestial Seeds who seemed like a really nice guy that had some Lucky Charms F2s, but no idea if they are legit or how the breeding was.


Useful seeds just stocked some Lucky Lime f2 (Lucky charms x Black lime reserve)


----------



## lambchopedd (Sep 15, 2020)

Just dug out a “lost” pack of Strawberry Sunshine that I’m thinking about popping. Can anyone pass along some information on the Strawberry Milk
Mom/phenos, or even the ssdd dad (other than lineage)? I bought this pack when I was hunting for strawberry terps, but after running Strawberry goji I’m doubtful of finding any. Just curious if there’s some *more* fire in this pack.


----------



## lambchopedd (Sep 15, 2020)

Since I’m logged in... might as well post a quick report on the Strawberry Goji. Had a couple phenos/males... some (unpictured) seemed Instant Karma dominant; wasn’t a fan. But this beauty got super frosty early (wk 3 maybe) and retained it throughout cure. The smell was mostly “sour”, no fruit imo... but some friends beg to differ. Great flower to leaf ratio on some but not others. Found some late nanners during trimming. The effects were shockingly long lasting (3+ hrs before peaking). The high was soaring and strong. Not my cup of tea for mornings... mid-afternoon was the sweet spot for me. I suck taking pictures.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 15, 2020)

bigbuff said:


> What's the word on Lucky Charms? Smoked some really nice live hash washed from it about a year ago and it was one of my favorite strains I've ever had. I managed to secure a pack of Lucky Wookie from Bodhi but could not find any Lucky Charms. I did find a Breeder on Strainly called Celestial Seeds who seemed like a really nice guy that had some Lucky Charms F2s, but no idea if they are legit or how the breeding was.


That is me. DM me.


----------



## Green pantsuit (Sep 15, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> *HOLY CRAP BAD DAWG
> 
> The new BODHI drop has arrived and will drop as soon as we are done counting inventory!!! But that’s not all. All BODHI packs are $60 each and of course Buy 2 and get 1 free. And every GLG order that spends over $139 will receive a free 10 pack of our newest Bad Dawg tester “Purple Sunny Star” Star Dawg (purple pheno) x Sunshine 4 (bodhi) Bad dawg cut.*
> 
> ...


I am not seeing any of these available on the site. Is this drop soon to happen?


----------



## Tiflis (Sep 15, 2020)

Green pantsuit said:


> Is this drop soon to happen?


Supposed to, as soon as they're done taking inventory


----------



## joeko420 (Sep 15, 2020)

Servers in flames!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 15, 2020)

So 1 Lazy Lightning at 54 days now fruit smelling with burned gun powder, leans to narrow leaves but very robust frame. Average size fo4 8 weeks. Buds slightly elongated, no foxtailing, making some new pistils still. Trykes are most all cloudy with few clear and few amber. Trykes extremely well formed, dense with loooong stalks.


----------



## Green pantsuit (Sep 15, 2020)

Here are some finishing and dry shots of the Axis x SSDD and Lemon Thai x OMG testers. came out with some funky terps that were everything from SSDD to trainwreck reminiscent while the LT x OMG were everything from jack herer to super lemon haze to just straight lemon pinesol. These were flipped at under 12" and ended up anywhere from 2.5-3.5 feet. 7/10 females on the SSDD x and only 3/10 on lemon thai omg. Not that I think that really says anything, but worth keeping track of I suppose. Flowered everything just over 9 weeks except for one SSDD that was way done before. Cheers folks. Pillow book is coming along with some amazing expressions right now, too.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 15, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> *HOLY CRAP BAD DAWG
> 
> The new BODHI drop has arrived and will drop as soon as we are done counting inventory!!! But that’s not all. All BODHI packs are $60 each and of course Buy 2 and get 1 free. And every GLG order that spends over $139 will receive a free 10 pack of our newest Bad Dawg tester “Purple Sunny Star” Star Dawg (purple pheno) x Sunshine 4 (bodhi) Bad dawg cut.*
> 
> ...



Do not sleep on those PU F3 crosses Bodhi peeps, or Strawberry Headband. I recommend anyone who can, should grab those. 

Cheers


----------



## machinegun0331 (Sep 15, 2020)

What up bodhi fam, did anyone get portable space ship? Had it in my cart on both Jbc and glg and of course when I was checking out they got sold out in both. Managed to get other things I wanted though. First time posting here but been growing bodhi since 2014. Currently have purple star, purple wookie v3 and pillow book going outside, I'll throw some pics up soon.


----------



## joeko420 (Sep 15, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Do not sleep on those PU F3 crosses Bodhi peeps, or Strawberry Headband. I recommend anyone who can, should grab those.
> 
> Cheers


Great to hear! They all sound delicious! I was fortunate enough to grab:

Purple NL#2
Unicorn Milk
SS017 Portable Spaceship
Baba Kush
Mendo Sunshine
Banana Spliff
Free - WOMO
Free - Time Bandit
Free - Dream Axis 2020
GLG Freebies

For every successfully loaded page I had 15 "500 Error" pages that failed lol!

Not complaining, all it took was lifting a finger 

Thanks again @Bad Dawg


----------



## OtisCampbell (Sep 15, 2020)

Same story - but between the two drops I got plenty of goodies: Cherry Unicorn, Purple NL2, Mendo Sunshine, etc, etc



machinegun0331 said:


> What up bodhi fam, did anyone get portable space ship? Had it in my cart on both Jbc and glg and of course when I was checking out they got sold out in both. Managed to get other things I wanted though. First time posting here but been growing bodhi since 2014. Currently have purple star, purple wookie v3 and pillow book going outside, I'll throw some pics up soon.


----------



## Green pantsuit (Sep 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> So 1 Lazy Lightning at 54 days now fruit smelling with burned gun powder, leans to narrow leaves but very robust frame. Average size fo4 8 weeks. Buds slightly elongated, no foxtailing, making some new pistils still. Trykes are most all cloudy with few clear and few amber. Trykes extremely well formed, dense with loooong stalks.


How is the flower size on that? I am running Lotus Head and at around 50 days I am seeing pretty darn small little flowers, especially compared to the pillow book ladies right next to them.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 15, 2020)

Wait! So Bodhi dropped on GLG and JBC today?


----------



## Green pantsuit (Sep 15, 2020)

Pillow Book throwing some chunky spears at day 50


----------



## SFnone (Sep 15, 2020)

had to grab some booty... I went back and forth with the nl2/pu f3, but decided not to because I just bought hundreds in other stuff last week. I wonder if B is clearing out his old purple unicorn f3 crosses? in which case next drop may have another limited pu f3 x to look out for? maybe!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 15, 2020)

Green pantsuit said:


> How is the flower size on that? I am running Lotus Head and at around 50 days I am seeing pretty darn small little flowers, especially compared to the pillow book ladies right next to them.


Buds about average size seem quite dense, trichs are special in form and tall. Add some solvent smell#.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 15, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Wait! So Bodhi dropped on GLG and JBC today?


yes


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 15, 2020)

SFnone said:


> had to grab some booty... I went back and forth with the nl2/pu f3, but decided not to because I just bought hundreds in other stuff last week. I wonder if B is clearing out his old purple unicorn f3 crosses? in which case next drop may have another limited pu f3 x to look out for? maybe!


All I know is that male is no longer and I really enjoyed both of the crosses of it I have grown.

Cheers


----------



## crisnpropa (Sep 15, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> Great to hear! They all sound delicious! I was fortunate enough to grab:
> 
> Purple NL#2
> Unicorn Milk
> ...


You son of a gun! (Regarding your attainment of the Portable Spaceship).


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 15, 2020)

SFnone said:


> yes


Dang. All good though. I had planned to sit this one out as I just ordered my probiotic sip setup. Looking forward to putting the bottled nutrients down and facilitating a more natural grow. I’ve definitely got caught up in the seed drop frenzy since finding this community. Ha! It’s like Pokémon. Gotta catch em all!


----------



## joeko420 (Sep 15, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> You son of a gun! (Regarding your attainment of the Portable Spaceship).


All good man!  

I was actually surprised when the order went through and the space was still available. 

Knew GLG was dropping today but wasn't sure of the time. Knew JBC Seeds was releasing his new Bodhi at 12:00pm and when those servers started acting up, I popped over to GLG as they were being listed 1 by 1. 

Hope you got something you were looking for.


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 15, 2020)

Well now we have a name for the Axis - SSDD testers that went out. I do think those are going to be special.


----------



## seedy character (Sep 15, 2020)

Some times I feel ashamed for the volume of regular packs I add just to get multiples of a certain freebie. 

Mothers Milk x Wookie goes to the head of the line. No doubt.


----------



## Tiflis (Sep 15, 2020)

I was surprised to see that Cherry Unicorn was still available. Oh and got the banana I really wanted. I can't wait for this auto grow to be over, planning on running few different strains 12/12FS. DLA7 and Banana Spliff for sure.


----------



## crisnpropa (Sep 15, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> All good man!
> 
> I was actually surprised when the order went through and the space was still available.
> 
> ...


I was able to get a few packs of the mendo sunshine and baba. Plenty of those left last i checked. Had purple nl2 in the cart but it disappeared. All good though. I ended up spending 250usd instead of 450. Looking forward to the grow reports on the ones I missed out on, and am hopeful that they may become available again in the near future.


----------



## Green pantsuit (Sep 15, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> Well now we have a name for the Axis - SSDD testers that went out. I do think those are going to be special.


I was wondering about that Dream Axis. There were some lovely ladies in those testers.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 15, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Do not sleep on those PU F3 crosses Bodhi peeps, or Strawberry Headband. I recommend anyone who can, should grab those.
> 
> Cheers


Are the PU any good for outdoor ? I see you have some plants outdoor and I believe you are north of here. Always looking for plants that can finish quick and are mold and mildew resistant. Would love to hear your recommendation on the new drop ,as I believe we grow in similar fashion and areas.


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 15, 2020)

Why do these drops always happen during normal working hours....congrats to you lucky buggers that were able to get in on it.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 15, 2020)

All these new crosses and I snag a pack of Mountain Temple lol. Something draws me to it!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 15, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Are the PU any good for outdoor ? I see you have some plants outdoor and I believe you are north of here. Always looking for plants that can finish quick and are mold and mildew resistant. Would love to hear your recommendation on the new drop ,as I believe we grow in similar fashion and areas.


I really can't comment on outdoor as plants don't get to finish where I am. I just have plants outdoors while my indoor is shutdown during summer , so I can run those genetics indoors when I fire it back up. 
I did have a few of the Skywalker x PU F3 outdoors a couple of years ago and they were the only plants I had outdoors that didn't have mold. But I think they were also a little behind the others flowering as well. 
Wish I could be of more help in that department.

Cheers


----------



## jp68 (Sep 15, 2020)

seedy character said:


> Some times I feel ashamed for the volume of regular packs I add just to get multiples of a certain freebie.
> 
> Mothers Milk x Wookie goes to the head of the line. No doubt.


Got the 2 mothers milk crosses with cherry unicorn and strawberry headband.Gonna be tough choosing which one to run first


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 15, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> *HOLY CRAP BAD DAWG
> 
> The new BODHI drop has arrived and will drop as soon as we are done counting inventory!!! But that’s not all. All BODHI packs are $60 each and of course Buy 2 and get 1 free. And every GLG order that spends over $139 will receive a free 10 pack of our newest Bad Dawg tester “Purple Sunny Star” Star Dawg (purple pheno) x Sunshine 4 (bodhi) Bad dawg cut.*
> 
> ...


Whatever. Your system is flawed. Despite the " hold items in your cart for 60 minutes ", I had spent about 5 minutes to get to checkout, only to find 2 of the 4 items in my cart were no longer in stock. I'd get better luck at a TV on sale at Walmart on Black Friday hahahahaha!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 15, 2020)

Was just doing a bedtime check and snapped these of what appears to be a promising Dragon Fruit.


----------



## NukaKola (Sep 15, 2020)

Hope to find some fire with these. Almost went with some Granola Funk or More Cowbell but I already have plenty of GSC crosses so decided to switch it up.

Strawberry Goji (Goji OG x Strawberry Milk) 
Mothers Hashplant (Mothers Milk x 88g13/HP)
Freebie: WOMO (Mothers Milk x Wookie)


----------



## seedy character (Sep 15, 2020)

Wanted to add from discussions over the last month:

DLA 7 was rank citrus hash with clear headed, powerful body vibration followed by couch lock. Full recovery after 3 or so hours. Clean. Medium vigor, yield. Only 3 ladies out of two packs sadly. 
DLA 12 was close to what an old school spliff w/ blond lebanese was like in straight flower form. Definitely a creeper. Strong head buzz with all over feel good body. Greasy, spicy hash smell and taste, some had stronger floral notes. Makes a room smell like incense. A few got big and stretchy, strong branching but medium to low yield. Others were all hash plant in structure/yield. 
DLA 5 smells like dead possum. This is a good thing. Kinda harsh and expansive, burnt rubber hash type smoke with a high that makes it worth it. You won't be doing anything for at least an hour maybe two. Tolerance be damned. Slow starters then vigorous after 20 days(2nd node) with low stretch, very dense buds. Absolutely beautiful plants. 6 ladies almost all identical. 

I still hope a certain someone or any one else will do a DLA 3 f2 and make it public. DLA 5 x DLA 7 rotten meat in gym sock lady in waiting on a strong, stinky not sweet orange stud. Put a male from this into Useful's BOO. BOO dominated the progeny. Hoping a more direct Bodhi orange would push in the flavor direction I'd like. 

Off topic, but in thread: 
Would like to add that no one should ever sleep on Bad Dawg's freebies. LBF, either pheno, is a proven producer. If you like lemon scouring powder scents with ultra lime green and purple coloring on dense spear shaped buds, its what you seek. His Deathstar, Ortega, & 3 Headed Dragon crosses have all been spectacular. But without a doubt, his Chem D x Apollo 13 is absolute killer. It's like taking a leap back into the early 90s. Permanent head stash addition. Almost no visual variation between plants. Consistent phenos of 18" baseball bats in 50 gals. Nasty, eye watering chem funk. No citrus, pure stink. Powerful head & body high.


----------



## seedy character (Sep 15, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Got the 2 mothers milk crosses with cherry unicorn and strawberry headband.Gonna be tough choosing which one to run first


Was fortunate to have some mothers milk a few years back on a trip to LA. Powerful stuff with one the smoothest exhales. The wookie pumps up flavor so Im excited to see this cross. Have way too many of Loompas foo dog workings already that I'll never get to, but the cross to strawberry milk is one I'd really like to try out. If only there was more time and space. Good luck with that Cherry Unicorn. If its half as good as Cherry Queen you'll have a hard time choosing keepers. Please let us know how they turn out.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 15, 2020)

seedy character said:


> DLA 7 was rank citrus hash with clear headed, powerful body vibration followed by couch lock. Full recovery after 3 or so hours. Clean. Medium vigor, yield. Only 3 ladies out of two packs sadly.
> DLA 12 was close to what an old school spliff w/ blond lebanese was like in straight flower form. Definitely a creeper. Strong head buzz with all over feel good body. Greasy, spicy hash smell and taste, some had stronger floral notes. Makes a room smell like incense. A few got big and stretchy, strong branching but medium to low yield. Others were all hash plant in structure/yield.
> DLA 5 smells like dead possum. This is a good thing. Kinda harsh and expansive, burnt rubber hash type smoke with a high that makes it worth it. You won't be doing anything for at least an hour maybe two. Tolerance be damned. Slow starters then vigorous after 20 days(2nd node) with low stretch, very dense buds. Absolutely beautiful plants. 6 ladies almost all identical.
> 
> ...


All kinds of interesting stuff to me... thanks! I was the guy who was trolling for reports on DLAs 7-12. I think I need to try the Lebanese [he says mere hours after a 170 dollar rash buy of other stuff]. And yikes... 3 females out of TWO packs of the DLA-7 is brutal... that's some tough luck with the m/f coin flips.

That's great news on the @Bad Dawg freebies too. I have a Deathstar x 3HD in my stash that I've been extra excited to get to. Also 3 small Stardawg x A13 females out back. They're strong, vigourous plants...we'll see how those turn out.

And yet again, Chem D comes through with the heavy stanky-dank. Bodhi still has Hashplant D and Kailash (Chem D x Snow Lotus) sitting out there. Bet there's rank nastiness in some of those too... anybody tried Kailash?


----------



## jp68 (Sep 15, 2020)

seedy character said:


> Was fortunate to have some mothers milk a few years back on a trip to LA. Powerful stuff with one the smoothest exhales. The wookie pumps up flavor so Im excited to see this cross. Have way too many of Loompas foo dog workings already that I'll never get to, but the cross to strawberry milk is one I'd really like to try out. If only there was more time and space. Good luck with that Cherry Unicorn. If its half as good as Cherry Queen you'll have a hard time choosing keepers. Please let us know how they turn out.


 got some bbhp x goji coming down next month then the bananpunch x hp go in for sexing . One of the above will get cracked next month and more than likely one of the mothers milk crosses


----------



## YardG (Sep 15, 2020)

Ah, so that's what the Mowo is.


----------



## seedy character (Sep 15, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> All kinds of interesting stuff to me... thanks! I was the guy who was trolling for reports on DLAs 7-12. I think I need to try the Lebanese [he says mere hours after a 170 dollar rash buy of other stuff]. And yikes... 3 females out of TWO packs of the DLA-7 is brutal... that's some tough luck with the m/f coin flips.
> 
> That's great news on the @Bad Dawg freebies too. I have a Deathstar x 3HD in my stash that I've been extra excited to get to. Also 3 small Stardawg x A13 females out backs. They're strong, vigourous plants...we'll see how those turn out.
> 
> And yet again, Chem D comes through with the heavy stanky-dank. Bodhi still has Hashplant D and Kailash (Chem D x Snow Lotus) sitting out there. Bet there's rank nastiness in some of those too... anybody tried Kailash?


The Deathstar x 3HD is the cross I ran. There was a lot of variation but all fems were potent with funky bo and light fruit punch smells with a thick mouthfeel. Only one needed support. No bleeders sadly.

I also have DLA 11 & 6 still in the fridge. Hoping to pick up more DLAs around the end of year before they are gone. Hoping to run what I have within a couple years. *Big Grin. These crosses are what lead me to Bodhi. 

The DLA 7 was a disappointment for selection, but I did find one lady suitable for f2s and 2 nearly identical lemon/rubber cement males that were short & stout(always my preference for male structure) for pollen. Still have a pack unopened.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 15, 2020)

I got two banana spliff because I’m basic. Was going to grab portable space ship but I would want 5-8 packs to hunt through for a good hunt. Way too much on the agenda for that.

Black Triangle came out today. There is one left in the flower room. The first pheno is good, second pheno is a knockout.





Second pheno is headstash. Not high enough yield to be used for production but oh man she is potent.

In other news.. Peach Hashplant does in fact taste like peach.


----------



## seedy character (Sep 15, 2020)

jp68 said:


> got some bbhp x goji coming down next month then the bananpunch x hp go in for sexing . One of the above will get cracked next month and more than likely one of the mothers milk crosses


BananaPunch x HP. Was that a freebie a few months back? Remember seeing something about another Bodhi banana cross. Made damn sure to pick up the Banana Spliff today. Hows the stem rub during veg? Any banana?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 16, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I got two banana spliff because I’m basic. Was going to grab portable space ship but I would want 5-8 packs to hunt through for a good hunt. Way too much on the agenda for that.
> 
> Black Triangle came out today. There is one left in the flower room. The first pheno is good, second pheno is a knockout.
> 
> ...


Do you have any full plant pics?

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 16, 2020)

Koko left Strawberry Headband right


No shortage of frost on the Strawberry Headband 


Cheers


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Koko left Strawberry Headband right
> View attachment 4685303
> 
> No shortage of frost on the Strawberry Headband
> ...


What's with the dust on center left leaf tip? Sorry paranoid and hyper sensitive after this years PM revealing the true monster it is. Looking good.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 16, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> What's with the dust on center left leaf tip? Sorry paranoid and hyper sensitive after this years PM revealing the true monster it is. Looking good.


Thats just water from the dew overnight. 

Cheers


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Thats just water from the dew overnight.
> 
> Cheers


Beauties with a crew cut after PM. Might save them yet. First Bodhi's. Like to taste them. Not just a practice season. Kicking myself for not risking mail order earlier in my journey. 9/8 and 9/15. Recovering well.


----------



## lambchopedd (Sep 16, 2020)

YardG said:


> Ah, so that's what the Mowo is.


i don’t remember where I saw it but it’s Mothers Milk 31 x Wookie 15


----------



## Nappertunity (Sep 16, 2020)

Has anyone tried the SSH x SSDD?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Sep 16, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> Whatever. Your system is flawed. Despite the " hold items in your cart for 60 minutes ", I had spent about 5 minutes to get to checkout, only to find 2 of the 4 items in my cart were no longer in stock. I'd get better luck at a TV on sale at Walmart on Black Friday hahahahaha!


Sorry but the system is not flawed. No item's are held. It is and always has been the first person to CK out gets the pack. It is set up this way because you could put 50 packs in your cart, which would stop any one else from getting a pack. And then if you did not ck out, everyone else would have missed out. And I do not want to offend anyone, but when there are only a few packs of something . There is nothing I can do.

The 60 minutes is to empty carts that have not cked out with in a hour. This is set up this way because we are going to have "pop up promo's".
These will be promos that only last a hour. They will show up on the GLG home page and be taken down with in a hour. If you do not ck out in a hour you will lose the promo. This will reward people that monitor our site. I thought it would add some excitement to the site.

Thanks to all who participated.BD


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 16, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Do you have any full plant pics?
> 
> Cheers


These were grown in a tight trellis so it’s basically impossible to tell the plants apart. I did not like the growth structure of either pheno. This is my keeper pheno:



Much better stretch, stem rigidity, uniformity, and bud structure than the other 4 phenos. Terpenes are also more interesting. This one is a Hashplant leaner, but I’m hoping the TK terpenes come through on the cure. If it remains HP dominant after cure I don’t think I’ll keep it.


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 16, 2020)

Nappertunity said:


> Has anyone tried the SSH x SSDD?


Yes...”Silver Sunshine” I just had one female so far and 3 beans left I think. Tasted like mangos or juicy fruit gum and peppers and nice happy effect.


----------



## Nappertunity (Sep 16, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Yes...”Silver Sunshine” I just had one female so far and 3 beans left I think. Tasted like mangos or juicy fruit gum and peppers and nice happy effect.


How was the structure. I'd love to find a good sog mom


----------



## OIL7IO (Sep 16, 2020)

BugattiOH said:


> Do you have the floppy OG structure with yours?


Yes. Near the end of flower if you're not set up properly for support you start having branches flopping all over. I had a pheno that was even floppier that had to be pulled early because it needed viagra bad and was flopping into itself and the buds weren't developing as fast as the others but the 5 phenos I've run out have all been frost monsters and the keeper is absolutely amazing. Have shared some with a couple of people and they're extremely impressed. Its definitely top shelf ganja.


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 16, 2020)

Nappertunity said:


> How was the structure. I'd love to find a good sog mom


From what I remember it was like a hybrid structure. I mean not a viney bush and not a really thick stemmed stocky one either.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 16, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> These were grown in a tight trellis so it’s basically impossible to tell the plants apart. I did not like the growth structure of either pheno. This is my keeper pheno:
> 
> View attachment 4685347
> 
> Much better stretch, stem rigidity, uniformity, and bud structure than the other 4 phenos. Terpenes are also more interesting. This one is a Hashplant leaner, but I’m hoping the TK terpenes come through on the cure. If it remains HP dominant after cure I don’t think I’ll keep it.



Amazing looking flowers !!! Was just asking about the full plants as that peach sounds interesting and wanted an idea of plant structure , growth , and such.

Cheers


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 16, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> These were grown in a tight trellis so it’s basically impossible to tell the plants apart. I did not like the growth structure of either pheno. This is my keeper pheno:
> 
> View attachment 4685347
> 
> Much better stretch, stem rigidity, uniformity, and bud structure than the other 4 phenos. Terpenes are also more interesting. This one is a Hashplant leaner, but I’m hoping the TK terpenes come through on the cure. If it remains HP dominant after cure I don’t think I’ll keep it.


Man! That gal is right and proper!


----------



## crisnpropa (Sep 16, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Yes...”Silver Sunshine” I just had one female so far and 3 beans left I think. Tasted like mangos or juicy fruit gum and peppers and nice happy effect.


Silver Sunshine under plastic. Dealing with what looks like some powdery mildew. Just now sprayed it with milk and water solution. Hope it helps. I really am fundamentally opposed to using any chemicals.


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 16, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Silver Sunshine under plastic. Dealing with what looks like some powdery mildew. Just now sprayed it with milk and water solution. Hope it helps. I really am fundamentally opposed to using any chemicals.


1 cup of peroxide mixed with a gallon of water, best thing I have found for pm.


----------



## crisnpropa (Sep 16, 2020)

A few more Silver Sunshine pics.


----------



## jp68 (Sep 16, 2020)

seedy character said:


> BananaPunch x HP. Was that a freebie a few months back? Remember seeing something about another Bodhi banana cross. Made damn sure to pick up the Banana Spliff today. Hows the stem rub during veg? Any banana?


the bananas are way to small to tell much of anything as of now


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 16, 2020)

Follow up the h2O2 with copper fungicide, it’s not a chemical per se but can be toxic. Don’t be liberal with it, put on a cloth and hand mop the leaves lightly after lights out. Only use a damp cloth and avoid spilling. It will protect/control at a tissue level.


----------



## crisnpropa (Sep 16, 2020)

This is PM, yes?


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 16, 2020)

Looks like it to me!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 16, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> This is PM, yes?


yes


----------



## BugattiOH (Sep 16, 2020)

OIL7IO said:


> Yes. Near the end of flower if you're not set up properly for support you start having branches flopping all over. I had a pheno that was even floppier that had to be pulled early because it needed viagra bad and was flopping into itself and the buds weren't developing as fast as the others but the 5 phenos I've run out have all been frost monsters and the keeper is absolutely amazing. Have shared some with a couple of people and they're extremely impressed. Its definitely top shelf ganja.


Thank you sir for the update!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 16, 2020)

I would also like to add that regalia is showing great results as a systemic ipm for powdery mildew.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I would also like to add that regalia is showing great results as a systemic ipm for powdery mildew.





colocowboy said:


> I would also like to add that regalia is showing great results as a systemic ipm for powdery mildew.


I just brought it to the party 4 days ago. 5 months late. Looks promising on my reveg clones and the girls. I'll update how it works. Running foliar and in feed. "Desperate times". LOL.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I would also like to add that regalia is showing great results as a systemic ipm for powdery mildew.


Colo, been using regalia once every other week or so since august and have very little to no pm so far. Knock on wood, I had seen you post about it somewhere In the past so just wanted to thank you for recommendation. My friends plants are totally covered with it and I’m right down the road so I’m convinced as of yet. Does it help with botritis too? Also do you continue to water it in till the end ?


----------



## seedy character (Sep 16, 2020)

Nappertunity said:


> How was the structure. I'd love to find a good sog mom


Haven't tried the Silver Sunshine, but have another SSH cross of Bodhi's that is Pinball Wizard. Some examples with slow and upward lateral branching would make perfect SOG candidates. Most examples have a nice berry/fruity quality with varying amounts of hazey spice thrown in. Not Bodhi, but killer in a SOG is PHK. 6" cuts into -12 before 10 days from rooting consistently put out 22-24" stalks of sheer heaven. Golf ball sized bud develops fully even under the canopy, though they usually remained green. Another couple is BOG's LSD & Sour Grape. Bodhi that have had good, but not ideal results: Solo's Stash, More Cowbell, and Soulmate. I'd imagine most OG x HP crosses that don't flop out would also do well. Gave up on SOG year before last and didn't run much Bodhi. 

Method was: Rooted clones get 7 days veg then 12/12 two weeks then reduce by an hour each week until 10/14, 5000k Led, tall 3/4 gal pots, Coots type soil mix, weekly alternating between Guano/Alfalfa teas and AACT until week 5. 

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## seedy character (Sep 16, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Silver Sunshine under plastic. Dealing with what looks like some powdery mildew. Just now sprayed it with milk and water solution. Hope it helps. I really am fundamentally opposed to using any chemicals.


It may be inorganic, but potassium bicarbonate works, and can be used throughout flower. Chemical, yes. Toxic, no. Whenever milk solution doesn't knock it out, I switch to this. Usually within 3 days of application I douse with H2O2 solution. This rinses off the soda's residue and provides another knock out punch to PM. If you're indoor and this keeps happening, it might be good to burn sulfur in your area before your next flower cycle.


----------



## bigbuff (Sep 16, 2020)

Thefarmer12 said:


> That is me. DM me.


you were super nice when i talked to you! thanks for creating F2s for this amazing strain.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 16, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> You son of a gun! (Regarding your attainment of the Portable Spaceship).


Last drop, I missed Panamanian Space Probe, but was lucky and there happened to be a Rahjastani Space Probe instead. Bought it too!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 16, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Amazing looking flowers !!! Was just asking about the full plants as that peach sounds interesting and wanted an idea of plant structure , growth , and such.
> 
> Cheers




Oh i didn’t know you were referring to peach HP. Lucky for you the Clusterfunk in front of her decided to identify as a boy so... The obstruction was cleared. Hah. Structure is fantastic on her. I will get her to stack tighter next run.


----------



## NukaKola (Sep 16, 2020)

seedy character said:


> It may be inorganic, but potassium bicarbonate works, and can be used throughout flower. Chemical, yes. Toxic, no. Whenever milk solution doesn't knock it out, I switch to this. Usually within 3 days of application I douse with H2O2 solution. This rinses off the soda's residue and provides another knock out punch to PM. If you're indoor and this keeps happening, it might be good to burn sulfur in your area before your next flower cycle.


What dilution rate do you use for the potassium bicarbonate?

I tried 1TBSP/gallon which was recommended online with 1TSP of soap and the plants did not like it at all. Burnt tips and yellowing.

Contemplating ordering some Regalia.


----------



## NukaKola (Sep 16, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4685905
> 
> Oh i didn’t know you were referring to peach HP. Lucky for you the Clusterfunk in front of her decided to identify as a boy so... The obstruction was cleared. Hah. Structure is fantastic on her. I will get her to stack tighter next run.


Looks fantastic! What kind of lighting are you running?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 16, 2020)

bigbuff said:


> you were super nice when i talked to you! thanks for creating F2s for this amazing strain.


All good my friend. And to answer your question from your previous post the lucky charms f2 freebies are indeed legit.  Made them from an original pack from Bodhi I had in the fridge still have the empty pack for sentimental sake. Used two different lucky charms moms for the f2's - both caked and some of the fiercest smelling plants I've ever had the pleasure of working with. The LC dad in the f2's is the same I use for my actual crosses I sell. He's no slouch either.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 16, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> Looks fantastic! What kind of lighting are you running?


Chilled Growcraft X5. They work really well. I pulled 2.4g/w with them last run.


----------



## seedy character (Sep 16, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> What dilution rate do you use for the potassium bicarbonate?
> 
> I tried 1TBSP/gallon which was recommended online with 1TSP of soap and the plants did not like it at all. Burnt tips and yellowing.
> 
> Contemplating ordering some Regalia.


Thats a good rate. When using soda or wettable sulfur(more effective but only in veg) don't use soap. Think of the solution as already emulsified. Whats most important is to spray an atomized type mist. This is so that as the water dries it leaves a fine dusting of powder. This layer of alkaline powder interrupts fungal respiration. The PM spores will still be there, just no longer viable. After a few days its safe to rinse the powder off, or if outside don't bother. Don't really see how this, even with soap, would yellow leaves and burn tips. That sounds like a combo of low mag & P. Never had an adverse reaction on any production type plant. Melon & squash seem to really enjoy it after bud set. If, in fact, this application is whats causing nutrient lockout then you are likely having absorption issues not readily noticeable. A healthy plant will respond positively to transpiration returning to normal as the PM dies off.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 16, 2020)

You can burn too, veg only, that way you don’t introduce water and still leaves a nice thin layer that prevents. It’s messy and your area ends up smelling like a fart all the time when you do a burn but it’s very effective.


----------



## Green pantsuit (Sep 16, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4685905
> 
> Oh i didn’t know you were referring to peach HP. Lucky for you the Clusterfunk in front of her decided to identify as a boy so... The obstruction was cleared. Hah. Structure is fantastic on her. I will get her to stack tighter next run.


nice chunks


----------



## Green pantsuit (Sep 17, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Follow up the h2O2 with copper fungicide, it’s not a chemical per se but can be toxic. Don’t be liberal with it, put on a cloth and hand mop the leaves lightly after lights out. Only use a damp cloth and avoid spilling. It will protect/control at a tissue level.


copper fungicide used on filbert orchards often causes more harm than help. Things to consider.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 17, 2020)

Green pantsuit said:


> copper fungicide used on filbert orchards often causes more harm than help. Things to consider.


filbert nuts? Just curious?
I’m not saying it because I read an article that was semi related, it’s an old school technique that works, among many other techniques. I don’t see anybody offering this gentleman protective measures, cleaning it off as one thing but you have to protect it, especially because p.m. gets entrenched at the tissue level. There are always risks to mitigating problems, aren’t you always supposed to weigh the risk versus the reward? While milk is ok, it’s far from the most effective technique. 
I use another apparently highly controversial technique, colloidal silver will kill the pm and provide a protective barrier also. You can be more liberal with it but it’s more expensive.


----------



## Tiflis (Sep 17, 2020)

I hit my outdoor plant with Neem oil at the first sight of PM and it seems to have cleared up. It's supposed to be organic and says on the label that it can be used all the way up to harvest, which I'm not too keen on. Hopefully I won't have to


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 17, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> I hit my outdoor plant with Neem oil at the first sight of PM and it seems to have cleared up. It's supposed to be organic and says on the label that it can be used all the way up to harvest, which I'm not too keen on. Hopefully I won't have to


I wouldn’t use neem on flowering plants much past couple weeks into flower set. I used it first time growing outdoors 3 weeks before chop and the flowers reeked of neem even after drying.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> filbert nuts? Just curious?
> I’m not saying it because I read an article that was semi related, it’s an old school technique that works, among many other techniques. I don’t see anybody offering this gentleman protective measures, cleaning it off as one thing but you have to protect it, especially because p.m. gets entrenched at the tissue level. There are always risks to mitigating problems, aren’t you always supposed to weigh the risk versus the reward? While milk is ok, it’s far from the most effective technique.
> I use another apparently highly controversial technique, colloidal silver will kill the pm and provide a protective barrier also. You can be more liberal with it but it’s more expensive.


Just a tid bit from my limited experience with copper based biocides. It is highly toxic to 99% of living organisms. It is absorbed by plants and you will be ingesting it no matter what you wash it off with. I highly advise not using it. We ingest TOO MANY residual poisons as is. The colloidial silver is the same. I would only use it for feminization. Discarding entire plant and only keeping the seeds. 

You are entitled to do you wish. Yet you are very wrong if you are feeding others toxins without their knowledge. Be safe and  work to make the world cleaner. Organics health to all.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> I wouldn’t use neem on flowering plants much past couple weeks into flower set. I used it first time growing outdoors 3 weeks before chop and the flowers reeked of neem even after drying.


Neem seems to be a preventative more than cure. Once infected it is pretty much useless.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2020)

Here is my shameful PM issue ATM. GG4 4-5 weeks into flower. 5 days since foliar application of 2 Tbsp/gal. 2 days since adding to feed at same rate. PM is dying. I am actually seeing something work on it. And safely with time to finish with consumable goods. Nothing else worked. I think it has mutated. Neem has no effect this year.

I will be spraying with my small Graco airless paint pump for better atomization and coverage than my sprayer. Wear a real respirator if trying this. Creates a cold dense fog that is unavoidable.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Here is my shameful PM issue ATM. GG4 4-5 weeks into flower. 5 days since foliar application of 2 Tbsp/gal. 2 days since adding to feed at same rate. PM is dying. I am actually seeing something work on it. And safely with time to finish with consumable goods. Nothing else worked. I think it has mutated. Neem has no effect this year.
> 
> I will be spraying with my small Graco airless paint pump for better atomization and coverage than my sprayer. Wear a real respirator if trying this. Creates a cold dense fog that is unavoidable.
> 
> View attachment 4686525


I'm an idiot. Using Regalia CG.. Hope we are smiling now.


----------



## Green pantsuit (Sep 17, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> filbert nuts? Just curious?
> I’m not saying it because I read an article that was semi related, it’s an old school technique that works, among many other techniques. I don’t see anybody offering this gentleman protective measures, cleaning it off as one thing but you have to protect it, especially because p.m. gets entrenched at the tissue level. There are always risks to mitigating problems, aren’t you always supposed to weigh the risk versus the reward? While milk is ok, it’s far from the most effective technique.
> I use another apparently highly controversial technique, colloidal silver will kill the pm and provide a protective barrier also. You can be more liberal with it but it’s more expensive.


Neem oil with silica used as an emulsifier is quite effective. The silica is super basic, so the high pH helps in conjunction with the antifungal properties of neem, plus the added benefit of thicker cell walls from the silica. I have found the best control by inoculating with foliar probiotics such as Forge. I also like to foliar regularly with this Soil Provide product. The idea is having enough beneficial microbial life in the phyllosphere that pathogens will be outcompeted.


----------



## Tiflis (Sep 17, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> I wouldn’t use neem on flowering plants much past couple weeks into flower set. I used it first time growing outdoors 3 weeks before chop and the flowers reeked of neem even after drying.


I was wondering about that. Thanks for sharing the experience.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> I was wondering about that. Thanks for sharing the experience.


I back the claim. Haven't used past week 3 in years.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2020)

bigbuff said:


> What's the word on Lucky Charms? Smoked some really nice live hash washed from it about a year ago and it was one of my favorite strains I've ever had. I managed to secure a pack of Lucky Wookie from Bodhi but could not find any Lucky Charms. I did find a Breeder on Strainly called Celestial Seeds who seemed like a really nice guy that had some Lucky Charms F2s, but no idea if they are legit or how the breeding was.


Just a pic of the Lucky Charms. Followed by a Snow Temple, a Snow Temple and Dragon Fruit behind it. Fighting PM. Sad to post pics. It made a monkey out of me this year. Getting on track though.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 17, 2020)

I will say I'm a big believer in neem and karanja. Ipm is a weekly thing not i saw it and now I need to spray. Most people can't grasp this. I use a combo of neem/karanja oil, essential oils blend from BAS, em1, agsil 16 or therm x 70 as well. I have not had PM for a long time. This is every week as I stated. Once a month would not have the same effect... in MY experience as long as my soil is 100% my ipm has not been needed and I have even been lazy only spraying every 2 weeks in veg just in case.

I would not spray past week 2 of flower. Having said that i have seen people say adding it to there soil caused neem tasting plants. I call BS on that one. Id never grow in coots mix if that were the case. Just great tasting fire that's it. Spraying past week 2 id never do anyway so I have no experience there. 

Im not a know it all and most of what I have learned about neem is from coot and the net. I have however had alot of experience with his methods and put my brain to work over this. I'm sure the combo of these things not just neem helps but the neem/karanja oil def works when used correct. 

The highest quality neem products I have used were from BAS or neemresorce.com. West coast horticulture has good neem as well (i think they source from neem resource). My post is not directed at anyone just sharing info as im very positive all neem is not created equal. Neem resource also carries soap nuts. Best emulsifier imo. Even though im out lol. Agsil 16 and therm x 70 work good as well. Agsil for oil is better imo. Soap nuts are bad ass... thanks again coot!

Harvest is upon us!

Happy growing! Hope you are all well and safe!


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 17, 2020)

Looking for some feedback on some Bohdi Gear.
Of these genetics, which has the loudest nose and fit's best in the Cali market?


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 17, 2020)

Non-Bodhi but I thought you guys might be interested. Landrace and heirloom varieties. Anyone ever ran their gear? Interesting...






Landrace Preservation Society Collection — Landrace Preservation Society™







landracepreservationsociety.org


----------



## seedy character (Sep 17, 2020)

Going to also recommend neemsource products. Their meal product is oily and very volatile. Others I've tried had little to no smell & were drier than sand. Does this affect efficacy? In my mind it does. Haven't used any BaS, so can't attest to their products. Unlike @Diesel0889 I draw a hard line on neem oil use. None after moving to flower. Neem oil takes around 90 days to fully break down so I don't risk it. If anyone has tasted neem bud you won't forget it. I do; however, add a few spoonfuls of neem meal to my week 2 top dressing. Mostly for a slight N boost and the believed systemic benefit. Neem meal is in my soil from day one too, and I've only had positive results. And yes, Ive run cuttings side by side in differing mixes to test what works & doesn't. At least for me neem meal is a winner. 

Friendly fyi, I also use peppermint castle soap as the emulsifier(if needed) and a weak Mag solution(1/2 tsp per liter) as the base for most all my foliar. Sometimes I'll throw in a few drops of lemongrass, rosemary, and eucalyptus oils if needed. Cinnamon(not cassia) gets sprinkled around all my seedlings, clones, and starter cups to reduce damping and other fungal growth. I know damping was brought up recently in popping seeds discussions so I'll add this in while here. Method with most observed success here has been; seeds soaked 12 or so hours until crack, these and seeds not cracked after 24 get put into drilled 1oz cups with 70/30 old soil and perlite mix, the soil mix is pre-drenched with a 6:1 water/3% h2o2 and left alone for 4-5 hours, after seeds are planted they're sprinkled with cinnamon and ground bTi powder(damn you gnats!), for any watering needs until established a weak K solution is used in a sprayer. This same approach is used for clones and have had very few failures. 

To bring this back to topic: This season & last Ive used a solution of nicotine, garlic, and cayenne for contact & residual killing of caterpillars and other garden bastards to much success. Made the nicotine solution from the nicotiana rustica given out by Mrs B. So big thanks to Mr & Mrs B for all the good things they've given us. If anyone curious the solution per gallon was 1oz cured tobacco, 2 oz raw leaf tobacco, 5 garlic cloves, and a handful of dried cayenne peppers steeped at 160 degrees for 4 hours. Dilute with water 4 to 1 for use. 

*not a botanist, but i've watched stuff grow. Sometimes I might have helped.


----------



## bonytang (Sep 17, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> Looking for some feedback on some Bohdi Gear.
> Of these genetics, which has the loudest nose and fit's best in the Cali market?
> 
> View attachment 4686912


That prayer tower will taste like lemon + diesel, worked with her on badder but not her flower. That Sunshine Daydream sounds like Cali to me already though.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 17, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Chilled Growcraft X5. They work really well. I pulled 2.4g/w with them last run.





OneHitDone said:


> Looking for some feedback on some Bohdi Gear.
> Of these genetics, which has the loudest nose and fit's best in the Cali market?
> 
> View attachment 4686912


SSDD and Prayer Tower.

Send the blue Tara to me.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 17, 2020)

Got a Wookie dominant Sakura that smells like cotton candy on the stem rub at wk 3 of flower. Oh yes


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 17, 2020)

I am always worried wookie crosses will have the lavender taste. I had some of that in the wookie x puf3 testers and it was different for sure.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Sep 17, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> I am always worried wookie crosses will have the lavender taste. I had some of that in the wookie x puf3 testers and it was different for sure.


Yea some of the reviews on here really throw me off for sure. The last thing I ever want to taste in weed is lavender, grape, or poop.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 17, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> Yea some of the reviews on here really throw me off for sure. The last thing I ever want to taste in weed is lavender, grape, or poop.


Never underestimate what flavors you can come to adore if you feel like heaven every time you inhale it.  And really... no grape? Poop... sure. Lavender... weird. But I figured everybody liked grape. Just don't make weed that tastes like mayo and I'm good. 

Speaking of unpleasant flavors... is the Purple Unicorn f3 male the one that's extra stinky? I grabbed the Purple NL2 for the library... wanted a piece of NL2 for a while and the PU sounded like a good male partner. Some stank there would work for me. Purples have kinda been off my radar but I decided to dip my toes in with the PNL2 and Mendo Sunshine.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Sep 17, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Never underestimate what flavors you can come to adore if you feel like heaven every time you inhale it.  And really... no grape? Poop... sure. Lavender... weird. But I figured everybody liked Grape. Just don't make weed that tastes like mayo and I'm good.
> 
> Speaking of unpleasant flavors... is the Purple Unicorn f3 male the one that's extra stinky? I grabbed the Purple NL2 for the library... wanted a piece of NL2 for a while and the PU sounded like a good male partner. Some stank there would work for me. Purples have kinda been off my radar but I decided to dip my toes in with the PNL2 and Mendo Sunshine.


When I hear grape it instantly makes me associate that with the "purple weed taste" that I dislike very much. I tried a strain called Tropicana cookies that had the worst weed taste I ever experienced, tasted like orange chemicals and made me throw up every hit until I just gave up.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 17, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> When I hear grape it instantly makes me associate that with the "purple weed taste" that I dislike very much. I tried a strain called Tropicana cookies that had the worst weed taste I ever experienced, tasted like orange chemicals and made me throw up every hit until I just gave up.


That's yet another beautiful thing about cannabis. You don't like a flavor? Move on... there's zillions more. There's something for all tastes.


----------



## NukaKola (Sep 17, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> When I hear grape it instantly makes me associate that with the "purple weed taste" that I dislike very much. I tried a strain called Tropicana cookies that had the worst weed taste I ever experienced, tasted like orange chemicals and made me throw up every hit until I just gave up.


I think it depends on the cross. I’ve grown some GDP x OG and Tangie x OG and they tasted great. The heavy earthy/fuel taste with some grape candy or Tangerine undertones was an awesome mix.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 17, 2020)

OrganicGorilla said:


> 2018 spring testers
> 
> 88g13/hp x
> 
> ...


Wow! Just came across this.... 2018 tester list! Cool to see so many that are just now coming on line. Kinda shows that Mr. B isn't rushing shit out the door.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Sep 17, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> Yea some of the reviews on here really throw me off for sure. The last thing I ever want to taste in weed is lavender, grape, or poop.


Lavender the marijuana plant is spicy/hashy iirc and not like lavender the flower. Thats also the fundamental smell coming off of my rolling thunders at the moment.

If youve never smoked something that tastes like grape kool-aid, you need to treat yo self.


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 17, 2020)

Poop is one of those things I seem to experience during a grow in smell which luckily always for me changes to something like funk, skunk or something not poop. Grape, there is one I haven't really tried yet. Last thing grapey I tasted was Grape Ape and that was nice. I was wondering about purple unicorn too. I see that crossed to some really nice strains.


----------



## YardG (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm in the grape loving camp... pretty much any kind of grape flavor.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 17, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just a tid bit from my limited experience with copper based biocides. It is highly toxic to 99% of living organisms. It is absorbed by plants and you will be ingesting it no matter what you wash it off with. I highly advise not using it. We ingest TOO MANY residual poisons as is. The colloidial silver is the same. I would only use it for feminization. Discarding entire plant and only keeping the seeds.
> 
> You are entitled to do you wish. Yet you are very wrong if you are feeding others toxins without their knowledge. Be safe and work to make the world cleaner. Organics health to all.


Just so it’s not left like that, you’re accusing me of irresponsible subject. It’s ultimately ignorance that makes these solutions unworkable for people, instead of making a blanket statement from limited knowledge scaring the hell out off people! Most people drink water from copper pipes every single day don’t be ignorant! Copper is a natural biofungicide, if it weren’t toxic what used would it be duh! I said it soaks into the tissue but you’re not smoking fan leaves and it does stay local it doesn’t become systemic through the whole plant just because you mopped it on a leaf that’s ignorant don’t spread ignorance!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2020)

Was a general statement to all contemplating the compounds.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 17, 2020)

Metal suspension can be a powerful tool for the toolbox, just be responsible.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2020)

Damn. Finally found some info on the limited seeds I have. Appears I should have started some Jabbas Stash. Hits all my notes. And the genetics of all I have make it really hard to not perpetuate. Any ideas on light herming? I have done it 4/9 tries with a blue single point led. Need something reliable. Don't like the unknown a male brings to the party with limited space. Thanks again to everyone. Better thread than most others around here.


----------



## seedy character (Sep 17, 2020)

I am all in on lavender. Not keen on English lavender, but Spanish lavender is amazing. Anyone southeast of OKC near Tink knows this smell come July. Luckily thats what comes through with the wookie crosses that have presented that smell/taste. A flimsy, viney Purple Wookie that needs ALL the attention during grow is a keeper simply for flavor. Buds from this thing leave a long lasting sour lavender mouth coating. The taste is incredible. 

Like previous posts, this puf3 cross puts out a distinct poop smell all the way to harvest. Once cured its completely gone. BLF & PUf5, days and a couple weeks away from finish respectively, had the same. Since I last mentioned these two crosses that smell has faded, somewhat. The PUf5 now has strong onion/chem smell thats followed by a subtle sweet berry smell. The BLF still smells a bit poopish, but now reeks of mad dog 20/20. A smell that both repulses & attracts me. Anticipation is overwhelming. 

Ive only ever had a single example from a cross that didn't loose the poop smell on cure. That was a Mendo x Yeti OG. It tasted like grape cereal with sour milk, but smelled like ass even after a year in the jar. Weirdest "shit" ever.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 17, 2020)

@seedy character i don't spray in flower. But can not say i never have before. Don't now. I was stating I would NOT spray neem past week 2. I should have been more specific i guess. Neem is always in my soil and ill never believe the neem bud thing from neem in my soil. Spraying should not even be needed if soil is on point imo, at least in my area. My area may be a different climate with different challenges. I have been indoor only for about 5 years at least. Just no pm for me lol... we can agree that neem and those places named are the shit. Neem resource has my respect. Excellent product.

All this info is great! I geek out on this type shit! Not sure I have used anything copper based but then again im not sure I ever had a time i needed to in these past 10 years or so. Prob luckey with genetics lol. Hope you all are well!


Happy growing!


----------



## seedy character (Sep 17, 2020)

@Diesel0889 Apologies if that came off as a negative. Only was noting a preference. I had the unfortunate mistake of using neem to combat a plague like aphid infection(damned farming ants) around week 4-5 on a Mexi Landrace. It went another 8 weeks, but scissor hash threw up a giant red flag that was confirmed in the first samples. Poison. No other word for it. Since then none after the switch. I'll add that I'm not sensitive to neem in any way & actually enjoy opening that bag of neem meal. Smells good to me. 

I too try to keep everything simple & organic. Have enjoyed your posts, its all love.


----------



## Green pantsuit (Sep 17, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Metal suspension can be a powerful tool for the toolbox, just be responsible.


It certainly can be, and I don't mean to knock copper altogether. It was a widely used fungicide in commercial ag for many years and surely has potential if very careful attention is paid in the application. Copper is not likely a product that will be easily/well advised through this sort of medium. All love


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 18, 2020)

Only one of each. Each plant was pollinated with 3 different branches per plant with a different bodhi male. Hopefully was able to keep the pollen of each isolated to its branch.
Looks like OM4,Black Raspberry, Lazy Lightning, and DLA6. Started late May, and I just let them grow as they pleased. OM4 and LL are 7'+ still. OM4 is smelling the best and looks different from the others. A few more weeks now...


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 18, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> Yea some of the reviews on here really throw me off for sure. The last thing I ever want to taste in weed is lavender, grape, or poop.


You should take peoples taste reports here worth a grain of salt. IMO people will use terms like “gassy, poop, etc” to poorly describes scents and tastes that they can’t describe in detail.

I have run a good portion of the Bodhi catalogue and half the information given here turns out to be bad lol. You can’t take the word of one guy who ran 3 seeds and says a strain smells like human feces and lavender.

I usually try to find multiple reports on a cross. If it’s consistent, I deem the info accurate. If it’s one guy running 3 seeds with super vague descriptions, I’ll just run the damn seeds myself to see how they turn out.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 18, 2020)

To add to this.. I have 7 PU F5 plants in flower and there is no shit smell. There is a Chem D cedar/woody smell on the back end, but we have predominantly artificial blackberry terps up front. The balance of the two profiles varies with some plants being chem dominant and others being blackberry dominant. Some are right in the middle.

I have 16 black light fantasy crosses and notice that cedar smell on some phenos as well. No shit though, haha.

I also have a few chem and OG dominant phenos in here. I don’t smell any gasoline or fuel. I worked on high performance cars in the past and I have gotta say, I haven’t found any bud that smells like race fuel lol. Either people are using that as a catch-all term or I’m super unlucky after going through 300 “gassy” seeds this year to find neat chem and OG phenos.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 18, 2020)

I like “gassy” for a description, sometimes I think of oily rags or old sweeping compound. That end of aromas seems to lean toward Skunky, on my nose anyway.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 18, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> To add to this.. I have 7 PU F5 plants in flower and there is no shit smell. There is a Chem D cedar/woody smell on the back end, but we have predominantly artificial blackberry terps up front. The balance of the two profiles varies with some plants being chem dominant and others being blackberry dominant. Some are right in the middle.
> 
> I have 16 black light fantasy crosses and notice that cedar smell on some phenos as well. No shit though, haha.
> 
> I also have a few chem and OG dominant phenos in here. I don’t smell any gasoline or fuel. I worked on high performance cars in the past and I have gotta say, I haven’t found any bud that smells like race fuel lol. Either people are using that as a catch-all term or I’m super unlucky after going through 300 “gassy” seeds this year to find neat chem and OG phenos.


I am just grateful we have you to rely on to set all the bad info being shared in here straight.

Who would of ever thought there might be a difference between f3 and f5 ? 

Anyway thanks for setting the record straight  

Cheers


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 18, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> To add to this.. I have 7 PU F5 plants in flower and there is no shit smell. There is a Chem D cedar/woody smell on the back end, but we have predominantly artificial blackberry terps up front. The balance of the two profiles varies with some plants being chem dominant and others being blackberry dominant. Some are right in the middle.
> 
> I have 16 black light fantasy crosses and notice that cedar smell on some phenos as well. No shit though, haha.
> 
> I also have a few chem and OG dominant phenos in here. I don’t smell any gasoline or fuel. I worked on high performance cars in the past and I have gotta say, I haven’t found any bud that smells like race fuel lol. Either people are using that as a catch-all term or I’m super unlucky after going through 300 “gassy” seeds this year to find neat chem and OG phenos.


I agree, that has always been strange to me. Now on the other hand in chem and og there are some automotive smells! I get hints of bearing grease/transfer case oil, like shop rag style whiffs with little notes of diesel fuel. I think for a lot of people they just kind of generally associate automotive smells.


----------



## YardG (Sep 18, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> You should take peoples taste reports here worth a grain of salt. IMO people will use terms like “gassy, poop, etc” to poorly describes scents and tastes that they can’t describe in detail.


I have a feeling I resemble this remark... for sure there've been flavors I've been able to categorize over the years, but I suspect there are some flavors I would describe in one way that other people would describe differently. For example there's a waxy grape flavor I've come across in a few different strains... but searching online doesn't bring up a lot of "waxy grape" results, so I suspect other people describe it some other way.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Sep 18, 2020)

Anybody smoke cigars? I don't think I've ever tasted anything a cigar has been described as. 'earthy, with notes of nutmeg, leather, and oak' wtf?? There are a lot of particular flavors I notice in some cigars but not others, but they don't really match up with any of the standard flavor descriptors. Flavors are just really hard to describe if it doesn't taste like something we'd normally eat, and I think some people simply experience some flavors differently (like cilantro).


----------



## northcoastweednerd (Sep 18, 2020)

i gave some seeds to a friend of mine. they are a home made pollen toss from two years ago
the strain is |(blue blood (aka blueberry x og) x ( tk x dragonsblood f2)|  x Terpenado  there are two phenos #1 #2


ive been told by my friend that the #2 has a very pungent fruity smell to it.
its seems like its going to be a decent yielder ready in early october or late september


#2 also exhibits traits of its mother ( blue blood) x (tk x dragonsbloodf2) which is pictured below, same mom that made the cross pictured above


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 18, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> I am just grateful we have you to rely on to set all the bad info being shared in here straight.
> 
> Who would of ever thought there might be a difference between f3 and f5 ?
> 
> ...


The moment someone’s shit starts smelling like Chem D terps, call a damn doctor. Unless they are a beaver or something.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 18, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> The moment someone’s shit starts smelling like Chem D terps, call a damn doctor. Unless they are a beaver or something.


You should share your vast knowledge with Bodhi and all the others who have grown PU F3 crosses. Because he and them have all used shit to describe its smell . But hey what do they know in comparison to your vast knowledge and intelect......

Cheers


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 18, 2020)

Which Purple Unicorn does Black Light Fantasy use? Is it the poopy F3 dad or another one... maybe an F5? Looking around a bit, it doesn't seem to get specified in descriptions.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 18, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> You should share your vast knowledge with Bodhi and all the others who have grown PU F3 crosses. Because he and them have all used shit to describe its smell . But hey what do they know in comparison to your vast knowledge and intelect......
> 
> Cheers


Yeah and they use gas to describe a wide array of smells and tastes too. Which makes the description useless. My point is that cannabis terp and taste descriptions are absolutely useless and you should never rely on them unless they are dead on consistent across a range of phenos, environments, and growers.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 18, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Yeah and they use gas to describe a wide array of smells and tastes too. Which makes the description useless. My point is that cannabis terp and taste descriptions are absolutely useless and you should never rely on them unless they are dead on consistent across a range of phenos, environments, and growers.


cool , well make sure to pass along to Bodhi and all his testers that their information is useless compared to yours lol If only you could show us all the right way of doing things.

My point is that you made a complete douche bag post and are now doing a terrible job of trying to justify it. I also won't derail the thread anymore then I already have.

Cheers


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 18, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> cool , well make sure to pass along to Bodhi and all his testers that their information is useless compared to yours lol If only you could show us all the right way of doing things.
> 
> My point is that you made a complete douche bag post and are now doing a terrible job of trying to justify it. I also won't derail the thread anymore then I already have.
> 
> Cheers


I’m sorry I hurt your feelings.


----------



## jp68 (Sep 18, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Which Purple Unicorn does Black Light Fantasy use? Is it the poopy F3 dad or another one... maybe an F5? Looking around a bit, it doesn't seem to get specified in descriptions.


Pretty sure all the recent PU crosses use f3. i imagine the f5 will give less variation and why i finally bought unicorn milk and cherry unicorn as these seemed to be the best of the lot or at least in my book especially if that f3 pu is done


----------



## YardG (Sep 18, 2020)

FWIW I don't think AB was being offensive. Taste and smell are both subjective things, but also, taste in smell and plants is no doubt driven by a number of factors (genetic, environmental, etc). That's the beauty of a well controlled indoor environment, having everything dialed in and consistent crop to crop, no? It's also the beauty of an outdoor crop, where you can't control every input.

Also, this could be offbase but given that Bodhi's breeding seems to be driven in large part by an interest in experiencing a variety of sights, smells, and tastes, isn't a certain level of variety baked into his crosses by design?


----------



## kroc (Sep 18, 2020)

things like smoking cigarettes can alter your taste/smell quite a bit, thats why you get a "palate refresher" course between fancy meals. one person who likes 1tsp of salt may think that is too much for example. i also do not think terps are "useless" thats a pretty ridiculous statement lol.

edit: to keep it more in line with the thread, just popped three acapulco gold freebies for the side of veg and germ'd in 15hrs


----------



## Tlarss (Sep 18, 2020)

Soul axis freebie. Not much to look at I had to flower it out small because of space issues but super frosty. The smell on it is unreal...hard to describe but a really nice grapefruit type smell with some skunk on the back end. I have 2 large clones getting ready to flower to see what she can really do...might be a keeper.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 18, 2020)

Slowly inhaling fresh coffee resets taste buds for tasting wine.


----------



## seedy character (Sep 18, 2020)

What exactly does "chem" smell like? If you said anything other than severe BO/sulfurus onion/ammoniated I'd have to disagree. 
What does OG smell like? If you don't get 1000 different answers Id be surprised. 
Cannabis can have very complex profiles. Usually the naming of smells is just a best effort to describe an incredibly diverse grouping of disassociated flavors. There have been very few times I've rubbed a stem, opened a jar, or grounded up bud and said with all authority that "this" is 100% "that." 

Poop isn't one smell. There are several different odors I'd classify as poop. I'll also add that i've experienced only a handful of true "fuel" type smells. To me "gassy" strains usually smell more like modeling cement or glue. Not gas or diesel. Same with cat piss. Usually just smells ammoniated and not at all like what cats leave behind. Ive had a singular experience maybe 20 years ago where I opened a bag and was like, "did someones cat piss on this?" Given the shadiness of the market thats more likely than the actual plant smelling that way. See, this is my experience. I'm sure others have had examples that do in fact smell like a tomcat sprayed their plant. To them.

One plant is enough to say you've smelled what a plant smells like. You don't need to run production numbers to understand the odor of a single specimen. Even one plant can have different smells depending on a variety of factors. PHK is something I'm very familiar with. The level of sweet herbs to mentholated anise/lemon/pine can vary wildly by soil, weather, and temperature conditions. Even a cut held year after year can demonstrate a shift in profiles. Others may not notice things like this.

When describing personal experience with external stimuli, everything is subjective.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 18, 2020)

i'll chime in again with my experiences concerning puf3- in the ssh x puf3 testers, it was overwhelmingly pure blackberry, fresh and clean, slightly sour and bitter, lime/citrusy, with a cedar and cough syrup, crushed velvet smell. The smoke tasted exactly how the buds smelled, but was really harsh... some of the harshest smoke I've ever had... made my throat feel like it was bleeding... I have a feeling b is releasing the remaining packs of the puf3 testers, and if that is the case, i'm sure that particular cross will be out at some time. I promise anyone who gets it will find at least some plants to have that be the smell/flavor... I'm sure the "shit" thing is there too, as there is always lots of variety to be found in a strain, but for me shit just really wasn't there so much...

I'll add that I've had plenty of ssh, and it is often clean, with spicy herbally or incensy notes... but I've never had a haze that tastes like blackberries or sour candy... that _has_ to come from the puf3 dad.

not trying to attack or start anything, just saying that the blackberry phenos can absolutely be found with the f3 dad.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Slowly inhaling fresh coffee resets taste buds for tasting wine.


Interesting, I did not know that!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 18, 2020)

SFnone said:


> Interesting, I did not know that!


Wife is very much pro waitress with wine tastings experience.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Wife is very much pro waitress with wine tastings experience.


I learned that from my wife as well! Wives are good for lots of stuff! lol


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Sep 18, 2020)

SFnone said:


> i'll chime in again with my experiences concerning puf3- in the ssh x puf3 testers, it was overwhelmingly pure blackberry, fresh and clean, slightly sour and bitter, lime/citrusy, with a cedar and cough syrup, crushed velvet smell. The smoke tasted exactly how the buds smelled, but was really harsh... some of the harshest smoke I've ever had... made my throat feel like it was bleeding... I have a feeling b is releasing the remaining packs of the puf3 testers, and if that is the case, i'm sure that particular cross will be out at some time. I promise anyone who gets it will find at least some plants to have that be the smell/flavor... I'm sure the "shit" thing is there too, as there is always lots of variety to be found in a strain, but for me shit just really wasn't there so much...
> 
> I'll add that I've had plenty of ssh, and it is often clean, with spicy herbally or incensy notes... but I've never had a haze that tastes like blackberries or sour candy... that _has_ to come from the puf3 dad.
> 
> not trying to attack or start anything, just saying that the blackberry phenos can absolutely be found with the f3 dad.


Well said!! Scent is highly subjective. This morning I enjoyed some of the last of my Eternal Sunshine...yum! To me it smells intensely lemony with a touch of burnt rubber. To my wife it just smells like pine trees. Your olfactive sense is tied deeply into the same part of your brain that processes memory. Thats why often a smell will take you back to a place and time in the past. Your life expectancies shape your olfactive perceptions. A certain scent may repulse you while it reminds your friend of hugging their grandmother. For years I have collected Oud and Sandalwood oils. Rarely do people smell the same things when I read reviews on an oil I’m interested in purchasing. The trick is to find similarities from person to person, from there you can start to form an idea of what said oil or cannabis strain “might smell like”. I encourage everyone to smell random things and try new foods. You can train your olfactive senses!


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Sep 18, 2020)

seedy character said:


> What exactly does "chem" smell like? If you said anything other than severe BO/sulfurus onion/ammoniated I'd have to disagree.
> What does OG smell like? If you don't get 1000 different answers Id be surprised.
> Cannabis can have very complex profiles. Usually the naming of smells is just a best effort to describe an incredibly diverse grouping of disassociated flavors. There have been very few times I've rubbed a stem, opened a jar, or grounded up bud and said with all authority that "this" is 100% "that."
> 
> ...


Lol ment to reply to this post but hit @SFnone instead lol. @SFnone your post was awesome too


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 18, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> What dilution rate do you use for the potassium bicarbonate?
> 
> I tried 1TBSP/gallon which was recommended online with 1TSP of soap and the plants did not like it at all. Burnt tips and yellowing.
> 
> Contemplating ordering some Regalia.


I've been using 6 grams per liter with a wetting agent.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 18, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I’m sorry I hurt your feelings.


No idea how you making yourself look like a complete idiot would or should hurt my feelings , but ya thanks for the thought...
Also thanks for proving my point  

Cheers


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 18, 2020)

a lot of ppl here say the 88g13hp papa is great, but im not too thrilled with those crosses

and then ive seen ppl on here, dump on the snow lotus crosses, and i loved those

so yea - it's just a matter of opinion and definitely take it with a tiny grain of salt 


the wookie and ssdd crosses are my favorite right now - and there's really nothing lavender about lavender if you ask me - it's more afghani IMHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Sep 18, 2020)

So this last round with my Heavenly Hashplant I took her at 77 days instead of 70 like I had the previous 3 or 4 runs. Boy that extra 7 days really added some power to her buzz!! Flavor and smell are still awesome. I’m going to make it a habit from now on that anything I think is worth keeping around I will do a run with three clones and take one when I think she is done and another one a week earlier and one a week later. Really home in on that harvest sweet spot!!!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 18, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> a lot of ppl here say the 88g13hp papa is great, but im not too thrilled with those crosses
> 
> and then ive seen ppl on here, dump on the snow lotus crosses, and i loved those
> 
> ...


Snow lotus is tied with 88g13hp as my favorite dad. People say it lets the mom come through and adds frost, but I think it does quite a bit more than that. It always seems to add a warm, relaxed, uplifted mental state to the high that is unique to that father plant. It also passes on sweet/slight fruit undertones that come out a bit after a good cure.

Many of the legendary/sought after Bodhi crosses are from the SL father. I think people oversimplify it’s role in crosses and it tends to get bashed more than any other Bodhi dad.

Honestly I was pretty hyped for the Strawberry Milk dad but the F2s I popped resulted in some extremely lackluster phenos. Herm traits, lower than average resin production, weird bud development, excessive node spacing and stretch.. They are near finish and the bud/resin hardly has any terps. It could change during cure, but I’m not getting my hopes up.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 18, 2020)

I’m going to be dropping some better quality photos of the notable phenos I’m pulling out of the garden today




Peach HP 3



Black Triangle 5


----------



## NukaKola (Sep 18, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Snow lotus is tied with 88g13hp as my favorite dad. People say it lets the mom come through and adds frost, but I think it does quite a bit more than that. It always seems to add a warm, relaxed, uplifted mental state to the high that is unique to that father plant. It also passes on sweet/slight fruit undertones that come out a bit after a good cure.
> 
> Many of the legendary/sought after Bodhi crosses are from the SL father. I think people oversimplify it’s role in crosses and it tends to get bashed more than any other Bodhi dad.
> 
> Honestly I was pretty hyped for the Strawberry Milk dad but the F2s I popped resulted in some extremely lackluster phenos. Herm traits, lower than average resin production, weird bud development, excessive node spacing and stretch.. They are near finish and the bud/resin hardly has any terps. It could change during cure, but I’m not getting my hopes up.


Damn, I just got some Strawberry Goji and had high hopes for it. Maybe I'll pop the Mothers HP or WOMO first.


----------



## cbk123 (Sep 18, 2020)

Thought I'd share some outdoor Bodhi...haven't seen much sun in the last 2 weeks here in N. California with all the fires, but we got a little rain last night and today, cleaning the ash off the plants. 

Banana Punch x 88g13hp, 
from seed, getting some nice color, probably gonna go until mid October



More Cowbell
Clone, almost done, big chunky buds, a little bit of PM...


Guava Hashplant
Clone, looking close to done as well, planted my last 5 seeds last winter, got 4 females, have all 4 outside, need to decide on a keeper


Starflight Guava
Clone, lower branch, another early finisher, good yielder, 2/3 have the purple snow lotus stems, if it gets a little cooler this one should purple up nicely


----------



## seedy character (Sep 18, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> a lot of ppl here say the 88g13hp papa is great, but im not too thrilled with those crosses
> 
> and then ive seen ppl on here, dump on the snow lotus crosses, and i loved those
> 
> ...


The Snow Lotus crosses I've tried, Solo's Stash & Kush 4 x SL, where both very good. The Solo is particularly delicious. I'm hoping when I get to the Drunken Parrot there will be something close to what was told to me to be NL5 circa 93. I'll never forget that oz. So much pine. 

I've not been fortunate to sample straight Lavender. No lavender, really? Thats disappointing. From the wookie crosses sampled, I'd do "things" for a cut of Wookie 7. Hell, i'd really enjoy sifting through a couple dozen wookie seeds. If only...

@The_Mountain_Mystic Any experience with Sensi HK? If so, where the Heavenlys you ran similar in effect? Powerful body with a clear head? I was kinda amazed at how similar they were in smell & effect to HK.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 18, 2020)

seedy character said:


> The Snow Lotus crosses I've tried, Solo's Stash & Kush 4 x SL, where both very good.


What was the Kush 4 x SL like? I kept eyeballing that one until it was gone.

It's funny you mention Sensi HK because that Kush 4 is supposed to be the original Nevil HK cut that eventually led to the Sensi HK seeds (if I got the story right). Anybody try the DLA-9 with that Kush 4 (x g13hp) yet, while I'm asking?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 18, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> Damn, I just got some Strawberry Goji and had high hopes for it. Maybe I'll pop the Mothers HP or WOMO first.


Strawberry Goji is a good one. I had 6 of those going, 2 hermed in the first 2 weeks of flower, 1 had some nanners on the base of the lower nugs during harvest today. The Nepali/Tahoe leaning pheno seems to be the best one. There are some that throw spears but the bud isn’t very dense.

Bodhi’s breeder strawberry milk is obviously better than anything I got. I wouldn’t write off the crosses completely. I would just make sure that it is paired with a strong partner. I’m sure there is some absolute fire to be found in strawberry Goji. You will just have to wade through herms and lanky plants to find a stellar keeper.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 18, 2020)

seedy character said:


> The Snow Lotus crosses I've tried, Solo's Stash & Kush 4 x SL, where both very good. The Solo is particularly delicious. I'm hoping when I get to the Drunken Parrot there will be something close to what was told to me to be NL5 circa 93. I'll never forget that oz. So much pine.
> 
> I've not been fortunate to sample straight Lavender. No lavender, really? Thats disappointing. From the wookie crosses sampled, I'd do "things" for a cut of Wookie 7. Hell, i'd really enjoy sifting through a couple dozen wookie seeds. If only...
> 
> @The_Mountain_Mystic Any experience with Sensi HK? If so, where the Heavenlys you ran similar in effect? Powerful body with a clear head? I was kinda amazed at how similar they were in smell & effect to HK.



i just finished up my Solo's Stash pack i bought in 2013 - 3 beans left and i got 2 females, 1 that's a beast - most likely go into flower after i clone them for my next run in November - ill be sure to put up pics if it's worthy

the one i kept for a little while back when i first ran them, was pretty nice but super stretchy so i didn't hang onto it 

i think lavender is called lavender because it turns purple not because it smells like it - but what the hell do i know


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 18, 2020)

personally im not a fan of the wookie dad

I grown 3 wookie crosses(SunRa,Lav Jack,and Terpenado) and didnt like any of them

Ive smoked Jack and SFV alot and both are way better smokes by themselves than their wookie crosses

I have a bunch of Snow Lotus and 88g13hp crosses but haven't grown any yet

only other Bodhi crosses I've grown besides the wookie crosses were Temple of Apollo(A11 dad) and Uunicorn Milk(PU dad)

both of those were great


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 18, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> personally im not a fan of the wookie dad
> 
> I grown 3 wookie crosses(SunRa,Lav Jack,and Terpenado) and didnt like any of them
> 
> ...



i just yanked my lavender jacks that were about to be flipped - i hated the way they were growing - squatty bushes that wanted to grow laterally - but the phone homes i got in there look great and look nothing like the LJ's - we'll see what happens....


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 18, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> i just yanked my lavender jacks that were about to be flipped - i hated the way they were growing - squatty bushes that wanted to grow laterally - but the phone homes i got in there look great and look nothing like the LJ's - we'll see what happens....


mines grew ok.Ive flowered 4 Lav Jacks and they were all uniform.They all had the wookie structure and Jack buds

its mainly the high that I didnt like

all of my wookie crosses had the same mellow high that lasted 5 minutes at best


----------



## seedy character (Sep 18, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> What was the Kush 4 x SL like? I kept eyeballing that one until it was gone.
> 
> It's funny you mention Sensi HK because that Kush 4 is supposed to be the original Nevil HK cut that eventually led to the Sensi HK seeds (if I got the story right). Anybody try the DLA-9 with that Kush 4 yet, while I'm asking?


 I didn't know that. Very interesting. Seems like most of the popular strains have a very direct lineage to a small group of pioneers. Bless them all. As for K4xSL. Very similar in branching structure & typical hybrid leaf pattern on most & somewhat smell. A couple had really skinny leaves and square stems. The K4xSl had less yield, more leaf growth in the cola, tight/dense buds, more skunky pine with a pronounced fresh soil smell, and was wayyyyyyy stronger. Best describe the high as undulating waves of heavy to light body feel with a dizzy headspace. Very trippy.

I know there are people that have issues with Sensi reliability, so I'll add that the HK was sourced in 2003. The results were uniform with a mostly floral hash scent, pointy grenade type buds, with sparse, leathery leaves around the colas. The high was in-between couch lock & nervous energy with a very "up" but totally clear head. 

Only had one pack of the K4xSL and sadly didn't breed it. Haven't had the HK since 2010, but have tried HK in a few dispensaries and the end product was usually very close.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Sep 18, 2020)

Temple x Strawberrymilk tester. Can't wait to have a little taste after I get through the plant.


----------



## seedy character (Sep 18, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> i just finished up my Solo's Stash pack i bought in 2013 - 3 beans left and i got 2 females, 1 that's a beast - most likely go into flower after i clone them for my next run in November - ill be sure to put up pics if it's worthy
> 
> the one i kept for a little while back when i first ran them, was pretty nice but super stretchy so i didn't hang onto it
> 
> i think lavender is called lavender because it turns purple not because it smells like it - but what the hell do i know


 Feel ya on that stretch. If I remember correctly the internode space during veg was 6-7" even with all attempts to prevent it. Luckily the branching was robust and only the heaviest buds needed support. Did you get much lime? Mine were mostly burnt sugar & marshmallow. Very little citrus.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 18, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> View attachment 4688029
> Temple x Strawberrymilk tester. Can't wait to have a little taste after I get through the plant.




Now that looks pretty inspiring to me for a strawberry milk cross


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 18, 2020)

seedy character said:


> Feel ya on that stretch. If I remember correctly the internode space during veg was 6-7" even with all attempts to prevent it. Luckily the branching was robust and only the heaviest buds needed support. Did you get much lime? Mine were mostly burnt sugar & marshmallow. Very little citrus.



no lime - very marshmallow i'd say - and zero citrus 

yea that's how much mine stretched too - it was nuts!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 18, 2020)

Well my veg room is coming along. Flower space as well. Still need to harvest one tent and take both down. And unfortunately I'll need to shovel out the 4x4 as well due to weight of pumice. Not loving that as I am no till....

For now due to led being expensive ill prob grab another digital greenhouse 315cmh for veg and flower under my led(s). Mine has been great. Even 2 years on the same bulb it came with...here is where I'm at. Small operation here personal grower, but ill have room for a few keeper moms now! Plan on a shelf of some kind for any and all solo cups up to #2 pot will fit if i need room. Ill also have room for aloe and a few comfrey plants as well in the flower area. Worm bin(s) to. Tomorrow's plan is work on it some more. 

Here is veg room now, also a couple pretty nugs!

Lucky wookie nug.

Laplata labs/alien bubba pez falling out the tent lol.

Tga cherrygasum 

I really am letting these cannibalize themselves well. Day 69 I think today. Cherrygasum I think is ready for tomorrow...
Happy growing!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 19, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> personally im not a fan of the wookie dad
> 
> I grown 3 wookie crosses(SunRa,Lav Jack,and Terpenado) and didnt like any of them
> 
> ...


Add me to the list of people who haven’t gotten anything good out of the wookie dad. Not once have I ever heard of anyone consistently raving about a wookie cross. It doesn’t seem to pass on a terpene profile or growth pattern that is very desirable. I have a feeling that these banana spliffs may be the last wookie cross that I run.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 19, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well my veg room is coming along. Flower space as well. Still need to harvest one tent and take both down. And unfortunately I'll need to shovel out the 4x4 as well due to weight of pumice. Not loving that as I am no till....
> 
> For now due to led being expensive ill prob grab another digital greenhouse 315cmh for veg and flower under my led(s). Mine has been great. Even 2 years on the same bulb it came with...here is where I'm at. Small operation here personal grower, but ill have room for a few keeper moms now! Plan on a shelf of some kind for any and all solo cups up to #2 pot will fit if i need room. Ill also have room for aloe and a few comfrey plants as well in the flower area. Worm bin(s) to. Tomorrow's plan is work on it some more.
> 
> ...


Looks great! We are twinning right now. This is my veg room being built.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 19, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Add me to the list of people who haven’t gotten anything good out of the wookie dad. Not once have I ever heard of anyone consistently raving about a wookie cross. It doesn’t seem to pass on a terpene profile or growth pattern that is very desirable. I have a feeling that these banana spliffs may be the last wookie cross that I run.


please try space monkey


----------



## jp68 (Sep 19, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Add me to the list of people who haven’t gotten anything good out of the wookie dad. Not once have I ever heard of anyone consistently raving about a wookie cross. It doesn’t seem to pass on a terpene profile or growth pattern that is very desirable. I have a feeling that these banana spliffs may be the last wookie cross that I run.


Ran lucky wookie and wookie orgasm and there was a lot of variation in both packs. Been running the WO for years and the lucky wookie for a year or so. it seemed that both keeper cuts were not first choices if you went by looks or smells alone. Cant stress that point enough when it comes to bodhi either. Anyways my WO cut is potent narcotic easy to grow and very complex on the nose with the hardest buds that wont mold ive ever seen. Cant drink when i smoke it either cuz it reacts with alcohol heavier than anything ive ever smoked that i can remember and ive heard this from others as well. If theres one thing i would stress on those wookie packs is dont go on just looks or smells ,make sure you smoke and test before you choose a keeper cuz that ugly one may be the one


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 19, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Ran lucky wookie and wookie orgasm and there was a lot of variation in both packs. Been running the WO for years and the lucky wookie for a year or so. it seemed that both keeper cuts were not first choices if you went by looks or smells alone. Cant stress that point enough when it comes to bodhi either. Anyways my WO cut is potent narcotic easy to grow and very complex on the nose with the hardest buds that wont mold ive ever seen. Cant drink when i smoke it either cuz it reacts with alcohol heavier than anything ive ever smoked that i can remember and ive heard this from others as well. If theres one thing i would stress on those wookie packs is dont go on just looks or smells ,make sure you smoke and test before you choose a keeper cuz that ugly one may be the one


I’ve got 3 WO females about to go into flower. This is great info. I have one female now that has the broadest leaves I’ve ever grown. Also super vigorous like most of Bodhis stuff


----------



## jp68 (Sep 19, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> I’ve got 3 WO females about to go into flower. This is great info. I have one female now that has the broadest leaves I’ve ever grown. Also super vigorous like most of Bodhis stuff


Just take a good look at the densest one. The whole pack was beautiful and frosty but this one had a muted floral chem funk to it wet the others didnt have and it just goes dank and floral dry. Was one of the smaller ones as well and not the flashiest or smelliest as some of them threw out some wild lemon fruit smells but the smoke test was where it blew the others away


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 19, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Looks great! We are twinning right now. This is my veg room being built.
> 
> View attachment 4688372



Can't wait to see more! Imo in this thread you are at the top of the food chain. (Along with some others, lots of talent here). Always posting fire. Love it! Room looking well done as well.

What we useing to build with? As im in construction I did 2x4 16oc, drywall, valspar duramax exterior flat white, and primer on the foundation. Not kilz the better one beginging with a Z. 2x4 with eye hooks for lights. (Did 10 pull ups so i know they grabbed the Joyce under drywall, forgot to mark them before installing ceiling lol) Ill prob paint it all white when I have time as well. Loving the screws I used as well. If you would like ill send you a pic of them. They hold very well!

I'm on a clock so I only sanded twice and did not get to feather out the seams far as i wanted to but wtf right. It is a grow room after all. Just my ocd lol... still looks better than what I see in most homes but imo I could have done better. 

Sorry but im calling this related as I always have bodhi in my room! Ill make up later and post a harvest pic of lucky wookie lol!

Happy growing!


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 19, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Can't wait to see more! Imo in this thread you are at the top of the food chain. (Along with some others, lots of talent here). Always posting fire. Love it! Room looking well done as well.
> 
> What we useing to build with? As im in construction I did 2x4 16oc, drywall, valspar duramax exterior flat white, and primer on the foundation. Not kilz the better one beginging with a Z. 2x4 with eye hooks for lights. (Did 10 pull ups so i know they grabbed the Joyce under drywall, forgot to mark them before installing ceiling lol) Ill prob paint it all white when I have time as well. Loving the screws I used as well. If you would like ill send you a pic of them. They hold very well!
> 
> ...


Wait!!! Finish the story. I want to know what happened to poor Joyce after they grabbed her. lol (Sorry, couldn't help myself.)


----------



## lambchopedd (Sep 19, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Honestly I was pretty hyped for the Strawberry Milk dad but the F2s I popped resulted in some extremely lackluster phenos. Herm traits, lower than average resin production, weird bud development, excessive node spacing and stretch.. They are near finish and the bud/resin hardly has any terps. It could change during cure, but I’m not getting my hopes up.


Same. While I found an arguably decent “keeper” out of my pack of Strawberry Goji, the rejects were herm-prone, stretchy, and lackluster overall.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 19, 2020)

wasnt there some killer phone home's? triangle kush x wookie? 

on a side note: ya know ive had these seeds sitting around that a friend of mine chucked, Lucky Charms x Kraken (Alien) i just decided to pop a few - see what happens there. i have probably 50 or so of the beans but just popping 6 right now


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 19, 2020)

@hillbill has had some good phone home pheno he really liked. (If my memory is correct) Worth a ask, maybe he will chime in on this. I have a pack as well so I'm interested as well...

Happy growing!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 19, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Just take a good look at the densest one. The whole pack was beautiful and frosty but this one had a muted floral chem funk to it wet the others didnt have and it just goes dank and floral dry. Was one of the smaller ones as well and not the flashiest or smelliest as some of them threw out some wild lemon fruit smells but the smoke test was where it blew the others away


I’ve got one that just refuses to grow tall. It’s almost a foot shorter than the other two and everything else in the room. Was about to cull it as I’m not sure it will even reach the trellis by the time I flip. Will hang on to it now though


----------



## hillbill (Sep 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Phone Home is as loud in cure as Space Monkey and about as hard hitting. Cedar and hashy and now some volatile penetrating Chem.


I liked this part


----------



## hillbill (Sep 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Phone Home is excellent and goes 8-9 weeks at most. Sticky and loud as a herd of Monkeys. Strong effects with a plant that about grows itself. No intersex noted.


I liked this also


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I liked this also



Ooooo shit... i may bust mine out soon! Thanks! I knew it was you that I remember posting on it.. 

Happy growing!


----------



## jp68 (Sep 19, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> I’ve got one that just refuses to grow tall. It’s almost a foot shorter than the other two and everything else in the room. Was about to cull it as I’m not sure it will even reach the trellis by the time I flip. Will hang on to it now though


Cant speak for the veg part as i only go in when theyre coming down mostly but id hang on to it just in case. one thing that was consistent was the overall appearance from a distance .Very colorful frosty attractive looking plants with high bag appeal and smells


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 19, 2020)

I recommend Divine Intervention for a wookie cross. I love this strain. I'm digging back into the snow lotus crosses as I really liked my one jabba's stash (strawberry pheno) and I've been growing out a few wookie/appy dad crosses. I need a break from the wookie/appy terps for a bit.


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 19, 2020)

Space Monkey my second pheno, the first one was killer but it would herm but id pluck off the flowers and ran her three times then trashed her

This pheno does not herm, smells the same as the first one but shes even more pungeant....It doesnt look as dank as the first one...Oh and like the first one it ripens incredibly super fast.....

Sorry took pic early morning no sun, one with the flash


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Sep 19, 2020)

Unfortunately had to can the two Herer HP's and the Sundance. The outdoor temperatures here are a great environment for Botrytis. Bud rot took over more than I cared for, could have tried to harvest the plants early but I didn't feel like inspecting every flower to get rid of only what mold I could see . Have mostly only grown sativa dominant crosses until last year and have always sprayed BT for caterpillars at night with no rot ever being present from Botrytis, only caterpillar damage. Now halfway through the outdoor season I am hoping that the BT sprays at night are the main cause, at least that is my hope since that is something I can control. Have now switched to morning BT sprays every other week on sunny days and have a few late started plants that aren't Bodhi going that haven't been sprayed at night, so it's a bit of an experiment. Thankfully I give away more than half of what I grow so all is not lost.

Still have this one going which is chugging along just fine,
Gold Star x Snow Lotus



Two non Bodhi


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 19, 2020)

Black Triangle


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 19, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Ran lucky wookie and wookie orgasm and there was a lot of variation in both packs. Been running the WO for years and the lucky wookie for a year or so. it seemed that both keeper cuts were not first choices if you went by looks or smells alone. Cant stress that point enough when it comes to bodhi either. Anyways my WO cut is potent narcotic easy to grow and very complex on the nose with the hardest buds that wont mold ive ever seen. Cant drink when i smoke it either cuz it reacts with alcohol heavier than anything ive ever smoked that i can remember and ive heard this from others as well. If theres one thing i would stress on those wookie packs is dont go on just looks or smells ,make sure you smoke and test before you choose a keeper cuz that ugly one may be the one


I agree with everything you are saying so let’s get that out first haha. I’m going to get absolutely roasted for this, but end smoke quality is unfortunately not the deciding factor for my hunts. Well.. It is.. But many many things come before that.

I’m selecting for semi-commercial production. Think craft grow facility with unique flavors and genetics. Since I’m growing these strains in a tightly packed environment, I have to prioritize growth characteristics over smoke quality for the initial selections. Growth vigor, leaf to calyx ratio, Internodal spacing, bud consistency in shaded areas, pest resistance, how it takes standard nutrient regimens, etc. Those are all factors that determine initial selections. Without ideal growth characteristics the plants just wouldn’t be worth running for small scale production.

After initial selections things like smoke quality, bag appeal, terpenes, and potency are considered. The ideal plant from a hunt will be vigorous, great leaf:calyx ratio, good pest/mold resistance, tolerant of a wide range of substrate EC, good terps and bag appeal, decent yield, and fantastic smoke.

These selections are ones I will be growing for years, and will also be breeding stock. I can’t have any weak lanky weird plants because of this.

People buy with their eyes first, noses second, and return if the smoke quality and flavors are good. If a plant is ugly it just won’t sell itself in this market which is super unfortunate. Smoke quality won’t bring people back if they never buy the bud in the first place.

Im sure there is something really special in these wookie packs, but so far nothing has really hit all of the marks to justify keeping.


----------



## jp68 (Sep 19, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I agree with everything you are saying so let’s get that out first haha. I’m going to get absolutely roasted for this, but end smoke quality is unfortunately not the deciding factor for my hunts. Well.. It is.. But many many things come before that.
> 
> I’m selecting for semi-commercial production. Think craft grow facility with unique flavors and genetics. Since I’m growing these strains in a tightly packed environment, I have to prioritize growth characteristics over smoke quality for the initial selections. Growth vigor, leaf to calyx ratio, Internodal spacing, bud consistency in shaded areas, pest resistance, how it takes standard nutrient regimens, etc. Those are all factors that determine initial selections. Without ideal growth characteristics the plants just wouldn’t be worth running for small scale production.
> 
> ...


Im just throwing out what ive experienced with em. The lucky wookie keeper was just plain ugly and smelled like bo mixed with onions. It was culled eventhough it was great smoke for being to ugly fluffy non productive with weird terps so i understand the production aspects somewhat Wo checks all the boxes you just listed and is highly underrated . Ive run through a lot bodhi including goji bbhp jungle spice dla6 nikah sunshine head nigerian prob etc and a few from csii and the wookie orgasms is one of the longest running bodhis thats been kept. To each his own but the wookie is no slouch is all im saying.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 19, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I agree with everything you are saying so let’s get that out first haha. I’m going to get absolutely roasted for this, but end smoke quality is unfortunately not the deciding factor for my hunts. Well.. It is.. But many many things come before that.
> 
> I’m selecting for semi-commercial production. Think craft grow facility with unique flavors and genetics. Since I’m growing these strains in a tightly packed environment, I have to prioritize growth characteristics over smoke quality for the initial selections. Growth vigor, leaf to calyx ratio, Internodal spacing, bud consistency in shaded areas, pest resistance, how it takes standard nutrient regimens, etc. Those are all factors that determine initial selections. Without ideal growth characteristics the plants just wouldn’t be worth running for small scale production.
> 
> ...


That's an excellent defense of a very valid approach. It's not quite mine but I definitely won't roast you for it. There's kind of a fundamental question... are you growing bud for yourself or other people? The second is are you trying to maximize your output from the square footage of your grow space or can you tolerate some wasted "real estate". Those two questions split the crew around here kinda equally I'd guess.

I hear a lot of people say they can't sell bud that doesn't have visual appeal even if the buzz is incredible. What would happen if you gave out a little sample (maybe just a half gram) with every purchase for a bit. I'd think you'd get a little fan club pretty quickly if the smoke is awesome. I don't have any experience retailing though... maybe it just doesn't work.

As for the wookie.... I'm pretty sure I've heard a few people around here single it out as one of Bodhi's best males. There are big fans as well as critics of most of the males it seems. Lotsa different perspectives keep things interesting around here.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 19, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Can't wait to see more! Imo in this thread you are at the top of the food chain. (Along with some others, lots of talent here). Always posting fire. Love it! Room looking well done as well.
> 
> What we useing to build with? As im in construction I did 2x4 16oc, drywall, valspar duramax exterior flat white, and primer on the foundation. Not kilz the better one beginging with a Z. 2x4 with eye hooks for lights. (Did 10 pull ups so i know they grabbed the Joyce under drywall, forgot to mark them before installing ceiling lol) Ill prob paint it all white when I have time as well. Loving the screws I used as well. If you would like ill send you a pic of them. They hold very well!
> 
> ...


What a compliment! I just try to grow the stuff to the best of my abilities. Some say I’ll actually create some neat crosses with the Bodhi selections that I find.

For the floor I used a diamanbrush to prep and SW Armorseal 1000HS for the coating. Concrete walls are water based white Armorseal. Cleaned with TSP as the only prep step.

Walls are treated 2x4 with FRP panels laid directly on the studs. Faced fiberglass R13 in walls, 240v wired to all rooms, AC infinity fans pushing fresh air into each room for positive pressure in the veg mother and drying area, one big 10” exhaust fan pulling negative pressure on the lung room. It’ll keep pests and diseases out of the rooms while still controlling smell.

I’m running 6x 2x8 foot Newage shelving units in the veg area. 3 tiers of 2x8 space for an equivalent veg area of 6x 4x4 spaces. Im hoping it will work but the jury is still out on that.

I’m going to spray foam the ceiling area and spray some anti mold stuff up there to really clean it out. I’m looking for a clean room style setup with these rooms.


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Sep 19, 2020)

@seedy character I don’t have any experience with the hindu Kush. The HH that I have is kind of how you describe the HK when I took her at 10 weeks.....plenty of body but enough mental stimulation that it wouldn’t knock me out. At 11 weeks she is far more heavy on the body and a bit cloudy on the mind. Still wont knock me out tho!


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 19, 2020)

Grow the strains and form your own opinions! Dont take anyone's word as gospel.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 19, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Im just throwing out what ive experienced with em. The lucky wookie keeper was just plain ugly and smelled like bo mixed with onions. It was culled eventhough it was great smoke for being to ugly fluffy non productive with weird terps so i understand the production aspects somewhat Wo checks all the boxes you just listed and is highly underrated . Ive run through a lot bodhi including goji bbhp jungle spice dla6 nikah sunshine head nigerian prob etc and a few from csii and the wookie orgasms is one of the longest running bodhis thats been kept. To each his own but the wookie is no slouch is all im saying.


Oh yeah I wasn’t dismissing wookie. Was just saying I will have to do a lot of hunting to find a serious keeper from what I have seen so far. The Appy, HP, and Snow Lotus dads just seem to throw much more consistent phenos that hit all the points I look for. I think the hunt size will just have to be a lot bigger to get the same end result.

I’m sure there is some absolute fire in those packs. The terpenado really peaked my interest last time I ran it so I’m going to get a few more packs together to run. Divine intervention is another one. I also have banana spliff incoming. I wish space monkey was still available but I don’t see it anywhere.

This talk has pushed me towards doing a wookie hunt. Next seed hunt will be geared towards that.



Nutbag Poster said:


> That's an excellent defense of a very valid approach. It's not quite mine but I definitely won't roast you for it. There's kind of a fundamental question... are you growing bud for yourself or other people? The second is are you trying to maximize your output from the square footage of your grow space or can you tolerate some wasted "real estate". Those two questions split the crew around here kinda equally I'd guess.
> 
> I hear a lot of people say they can't sell bud that doesn't have visual appeal even if the buzz is incredible. What would happen if you gave out a little sample (maybe just a half gram) with every purchase for a bit. I'd think you'd get a little fan club pretty quickly if the smoke is awesome. I don't have any experience retailing though... maybe it just doesn't work.
> 
> As for the wookie.... I'm pretty sure I've heard a few people around here single it out as one of Bodhi's best males. There a big fans as well as critics of most of the males it seems. Lotsa different perspectives keep things interesting around here.


You have heard right. The market is really weird man. Bag appeal is the number one seller. Terps come second. Then flavor and smoothness. Then effects. It’s incredibly depressing but I get it. Everything is image based since it’s the most widespread method to share your newest offerings.

I’m growing bud for myself and other people. The goal here is to develop lines that have vigor, bag appeal, terps, and world class highs. I don’t intend to release anything that I personally would not enjoy smoking. If you ever see me growing some midsy ass gelato Karen crosses please do me a favor and smack me.

As for maximizing square footage, kinda. I’m not really trying to push 5lbs per light with commercial mids. But I would like to yield reasonably well with some great quality flower. Almost every pheno I see from Bodhi has the ability to yield. It’s the grower who has to dial in the correct environment to make that happen, so yield isn’t really a huge consideration when hunting. I am pretty confident that I can train and steer any halfway decent yielding pheno to at least 2lbs per 4x4. Smoke and terps come way before yield.

As for the testers/samples.. Maybe. The goal is to just hunt enough phenos to find the one that achieves that amazing high with bag appeal that sells itself. But if there was a pheno that hit all the points except bag appeal and had an insanely unique effect.. I would absolutely keep it and push it. I’m running an array of Sativas right now that I may have to do that with. With those, effects over everything. I want an electric, soaring effect with zero paranoia. I will put up with just about any shitty growth characteristic for an incredible Sativa.


----------



## zeeman (Sep 19, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> a lot of ppl here say the 88g13hp papa is great, but im not too thrilled with those crosses
> 
> and then ive seen ppl on here, dump on the snow lotus crosses, and i loved those


 I agree!!!


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Sep 19, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I agree with everything you are saying so let’s get that out first haha. I’m going to get absolutely roasted for this, but end smoke quality is unfortunately not the deciding factor for my hunts. Well.. It is.. But many many things come before that.
> 
> I’m selecting for semi-commercial production. Think craft grow facility with unique flavors and genetics. Since I’m growing these strains in a tightly packed environment, I have to prioritize growth characteristics over smoke quality for the initial selections. Growth vigor, leaf to calyx ratio, Internodal spacing, bud consistency in shaded areas, pest resistance, how it takes standard nutrient regimens, etc. Those are all factors that determine initial selections. Without ideal growth characteristics the plants just wouldn’t be worth running for small scale production.
> 
> ...


You may want to look into Old Soul


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 19, 2020)

NoMoreBottles said:


> You may want to look into Old Soul


Sky Lotus indica pheno will do it for you. Just find a good mom and you're good. Super potent and frosty. Snow Lotus crosses in general have great bag appeal.


----------



## BigJonster (Sep 19, 2020)

What about wookie #15? Ive never seen bodhi number any other dads after a search


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 19, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Oh yeah I wasn’t dismissing wookie. Was just saying I will have to do a lot of hunting to find a serious keeper from what I have seen so far. The Appy, HP, and Snow Lotus dads just seem to throw much more consistent phenos that hit all the points I look for. I think the hunt size will just have to be a lot bigger to get the same end result.
> 
> I’m sure there is some absolute fire in those packs. The terpenado really peaked my interest last time I ran it so I’m going to get a few more packs together to run. Divine intervention is another one. I also have banana spliff incoming. I wish space monkey was still available but I don’t see it anywhere.
> 
> ...


I really like what you're doing btw... I hope it didn't come across as a knock. The retail world definitely needs an upgrade on quality and high standards. Definitely agree on sativas... that was kinda what I was thinking about when proposing the little free samples. A lot of people don't know the joys of a great sativa. One bowl and many will be right back for more, I'd think.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 19, 2020)

My vaping choices for today have been Lemon Wookie v2 @nd Space Monkey f2 so I guess Wookie speaks to me at times.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Sep 19, 2020)

torontoke said:


> Hippy slayer was a real strain 7-8years ago
> The cross was dirty hippy x rks
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds-hippy-slayer/prod_6769.html


Oh it most definitely exists


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 19, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I really like what you're doing btw... I hope it didn't come across as a knock. The retail world definitely needs an upgrade on quality and high standards. Definitely agree on sativas... that was kinda what I was thinking about when proposing the little free samples. A lot of people don't know the joys of a great sativa. One bowl and many will be right back for more, I'd think.


For most of my life I have preferred sativas but as I get older I find that I don’t take them as well and I tend to get a little bit more anxiety than I used to. My last batch of sssdh was like drinking a whole pot of coffee, totally jittery! Even my dentist commented on grinding my teeth, I didn’t used to do that but I’ve noticed that I do it after smoking haze now.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 19, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> For most of my life I have preferred sativas but as I get older I find that I don’t take them as well and I tend to get a little bit more anxiety than I used to. My last batch of sssdh was like drinking a whole pot of coffee, totally jittery! Even my dentist commented on grinding my teeth, I didn’t used to do that but I’ve noticed that I do it after smoking haze now.


is that super silver sour diesel haze?


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 19, 2020)

Yes! One of my favorites, it’s a ssh all the way, just a touch of sour.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Sep 19, 2020)

BigJonster said:


> What about wookie #15? Ive never seen bodhi number any other dads after a search


Here's a wookie cheat sheet from the man himself.


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 19, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Add me to the list of people who haven’t gotten anything good out of the wookie dad.* Not once have I ever heard of anyone consistently raving about a wookie cross.* It doesn’t seem to pass on a terpene profile or growth pattern that is very desirable. I have a feeling that these banana spliffs may be the last wookie cross that I run.


Ive seen alot of praise for Space Monkey and Soul Mate

I have both but probably wont run them anytime soon


----------



## seedy character (Sep 19, 2020)

@AdvancedBuffalo GLG has Space Monkey. On sale too! hahahahaha. And really, the craft growing thing is where its at. Understand your constraints on selection for environment, but you are doing a service by actually breeding for posterity. Something the mass market needs far more of. imho

@freewanderer04 Will you please enthrall us with as much possible info on Sky Lotus? Don't see enough about this strain. Really curious how often blueberry flavors come out in phenos. Maybe a link if you've posted a report?


----------



## jp68 (Sep 19, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Oh yeah I wasn’t dismissing wookie. Was just saying I will have to do a lot of hunting to find a serious keeper from what I have seen so far. The Appy, HP, and Snow Lotus dads just seem to throw much more consistent phenos that hit all the points I look for. I think the hunt size will just have to be a lot bigger to get the same end result.
> 
> I’m sure there is some absolute fire in those packs. The terpenado really peaked my interest last time I ran it so I’m going to get a few more packs together to run. Divine intervention is another one. I also have banana spliff incoming. I wish space monkey was still available but I don’t see it anywhere.
> 
> ...


Nigerian space probe is an amazing sativa.Im guessing all the probes are exceptional so id look there


----------



## Boosky (Sep 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> My vaping choices for today have been Lemon Wookie v2 @nd Space Monkey f2 so I guess Wookie speaks to me at times.


Didn’t know you spoke Wookie? Lol


----------



## Polyuro (Sep 19, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Here's a wookie cheat sheet from the man himself.
> 
> View attachment 4689033


Dude this is awesome. I'm gonna print this off and hang it up on my wall. Wookie, wookie, wookie!!!


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 19, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Non-Bodhi but I thought you guys might be interested. Landrace and heirloom varieties. Anyone ever ran their gear? Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm currently waiting to find out. I ordered a pack from them nearly 6 weeks ago. I had good communication with them until Sept. 5.
They were running about 2 weeks behind on shipping, as they were in process of moving. I don't know if fires are chasing them out or what. Small first run order in case I get screwed. We'll see.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 19, 2020)

seedy character said:


> @AdvancedBuffalo GLG has Space Monkey. On sale too! hahahahaha. And really, the craft growing thing is where its at. Understand your constraints on selection for environment, but you are doing a service by actually breeding for posterity. Something the mass market needs far more of. imho
> 
> @freewanderer04 Will you please enthrall us with as much possible info on Sky Lotus? Don't see enough about this strain. Really curious how often blueberry flavors come out in phenos. Maybe a link if you've posted a report?


Don’t recall any blueberry in mine but they were potent. I too was looking for some blueberry but I only had three total females to look at. Two were very potent but I am looking for a “blueberry” Skywalker OG Pheno for sure. The ones I got were more OG leaning if I remember right. Maybe I’ll F2 the pack I have left for a better hunt. I have so many other ones I want to F2, so little time.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 19, 2020)

I wish I had the time to respond to everyone here because I really like where this discussion is at. I will pick up more wookie and will give a big hunt a shot. I just finished pulling down a few more plants and snapped photos of the notable ones.



This is another pheno of Peach Hashplant. Very hashy, not very peachy. Keeping all of these cuts around until a solid month into cure to make my final decision on which one to keep. They are all absolutely fantastic in terms of growth, bud structure, and resin. It’s basically impossible to not have bag appeal with these.



This is Reallybigjesusfreak’s Black Light Fantasy x Black Lime Reserve. The BLF really passes along the purps, and this one smells of citrus with berry undertones. She shifted more towards berries as she finished. This is one of 8 phenos and they are all great. That PU brings great structure. No poop in any of these yet! 



Electric Cowboy pheno 4. Basically the only notable pheno of this cross that didnt herm out. Luckily this one has the best growth structure and the bud didn’t seem to end. The lowers were just as dense as the tops. If this girls effects are comparable to the momma Larry OG, it will be something special.



Another photo of the EC 4. It’s just too damn photogenic. Let’s hope she takes re veg because I don’t have a cut, if I recall correctly.

Lots more to come out tomorrow. Cherry Sativa x SSDD looks very promising. And there is a decent Clusterfunk I have been excited about.


----------



## kroc (Sep 19, 2020)

awesome photos man..


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 19, 2020)

I just read through the last 10 pages to catch up. 
I love you all.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 19, 2020)

plant growth structure and vigor is by far #1 for me also - im not dealing with a messy or squatty or super leafy plant that takes forever to veg and whatnot - its gotta finish in 9 for me also - and the trimmers have to be ok with it too - otherwise, it takes too long to be trimmed up and they make less since they get paid by the pound - i don't want them to quit on me - plus all the trimming is done in my flower room, so i'd like to get that flipped asap 


thanks for the inspiration on the phone homes @hillbill ! i got 2 phenos in flower now (just flipped them) and if those don't work out, i'm just gonna grab another pack - i ended up with 9 males from the first pack - i'll keep ya's posted with the progress on them


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 19, 2020)

i got 6 Soulmates behind the dazzleberrys - and i might follow those with the banana spliff or the black raspberry - so i'll be on the wookie for a minute - the ssdd crosses might turn me off course tho - i have the sunshine queens, the baba kush, and the kashmir sunshines on those crosses

and then nevermind the older stuff that i seriously need to pop - white lotus, ancient og, greedos stash, roadkill unicorn - some of those ill be lucky if they germ, they're pretty old now - somebody gave me some moonwalks, 6 beans - tiny beans too - thats chem 3 x a11g.....i really shouldn't be even talking about popping anything new


----------



## seedy character (Sep 19, 2020)

Some of you people in here are really causing my wallet to become anorexic. Especially those of you that keep posting damned beautiful peach hashplant pics. Sickening.

Those Goldstar x SL look beautiful too. Really digging that open structure @ElGalloBlanco. Absolute beauty. 

@HaroldRocks "white lotus, ancient og, greedos stash, roadkill unicorn"  ANCIENT OG!!!!!!!!!!! How can you not have popped those? Sir, I am offended.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 19, 2020)

seedy character said:


> Some of you people in here are really causing my wallet to become anorexic. Especially those of you that keep posting damned beautiful peach hashplant pics. Sickening.
> 
> Those Goldstar x SL look beautiful too. Really digging that open structure @ElGalloBlanco. Absolute beauty.
> 
> @HaroldRocks "white lotus, ancient og, greedos stash, roadkill unicorn"  ANCIENT OG!!!!!!!!!!! How can you not have popped those? Sir, I am offended.


The Goldstar x SL is a beast! I can't wait to rum some more.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 19, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I wish I had the time to respond to everyone here because I really like where this discussion is at. I will pick up more wookie and will give a big hunt a shot. I just finished pulling down a few more plants and snapped photos of the notable ones.
> 
> View attachment 4689105
> 
> ...



Respect. Very nice work. I also wish you luck on your hunt. I found my 2 dirty water from inkognyto are male... shit shit shit... 

On the other hand I moved all my plants to veg room to see how they looked in there. Also my bodhi dla 10 are BOTH female. Have a look!

And one of the dla females, forgot the other. They are getting unhappy slow in the #2 pot, i need to finish the chop and my room. Seriously sooooo root bound. 


Happy growing!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 19, 2020)

seedy character said:


> @HaroldRocks "white lotus, ancient og, greedos stash, roadkill unicorn"  ANCIENT OG!!!!!!!!!!! How can you not have popped those? Sir, I am offended.



ya know what happened? i popped 4 and i had a pheno that took about 11 weeks to finish so i paused it and moved on - but i just spoke with somebody recently that said they had a couple that finished in 9...not sure how true that is but i guess i better finish those up - still got 7 left in that pack 

i just checked my email and found that i ordered those on Oct. 29th 2012 at Attitude


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 20, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4689106
> 
> This is Reallybigjesusfreak’s Black Light Fantasy x Black Lime Reserve. The BLF really passes along the purps, and this one smells of citrus with berry undertones. She shifted more towards berries as she finished. This is one of 8 phenos and they are all great. That PU brings great structure. No poop in any of these yet!
> 
> .


Glad to see that BLFxBLR. Looks fun. I have a pack going now. And I thought I was done with purple... But the BLR side of it is very intriguing to me. Plus, a gift is always treated with love and respect. Thankful. 
I'm waiting to find out which of the bodhi ones outside is strongest and plant the rest of them. Always in need of more space and time.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 20, 2020)

.
This is a Nikah from OKC Clone Co.
I think she liked being outside better. Put on some weight, maybe not as frosty as indoors. Yet...? Smells nice and tastes grapefruits and other citrus notes. Would have like to had this one in some better soil. Ran out of compost again. Still did ok. And it got dusted by Black Triangle, Blue Sunshine, and Soul Axis males. Still made some good solid nugs. Seeds matured fast and are big and brown. I'm hoping for a cross that leans TK real hard. Surprises are always there too.


----------



## 2seepictures (Sep 20, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Oh yeah I wasn’t dismissing wookie. Was just saying I will have to do a lot of hunting to find a serious keeper from what I have seen so far. The Appy, HP, and Snow Lotus dads just seem to throw much more consistent phenos that hit all the points I look for. I think the hunt size will just have to be a lot bigger to get the same end result.
> 
> I’m sure there is some absolute fire in those packs. The terpenado really peaked my interest last time I ran it so I’m going to get a few more packs together to run. Divine intervention is another one. I also have banana spliff incoming. I wish space monkey was still available but I don’t see it anywhere.
> 
> This talk has pushed me towards doing a wookie hunt. Next seed hunt will be geared towards that.


Disclaimer / Take with a grain of salt : 
From my limited experience with Space Monkey all 4 females had very different phenotypes, no uniformity was observed. All of them had completely different aromas, with at least one being quite lanky and brittle. "Bag appeal" was there on at least 3 of the 4, but wouldn't consider any of them to be considered good yielders, or have commercially desirable structures or branching habits. It's also worth mentioning at least half of them (2) would throw nanners with minimal stress. I am a big fan of the effects as well as the extremely loud pine smell on my favorite pheno, but could easily see someone running it for commercial purposes be disappointed. 

All that being said it's still tied with Goji for being my fav variety medicinally, judgement based only on effects. Just wanted to give a bit of a realistic review of the downsides I experienced in case any of those traits are deal-breakers.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 20, 2020)

i dumped my pack of space monkey after dealing with the occasional pollen sack from gg4 itself and now i want nothing to do with anything that's gg4 related

same thing with forum gsc....they're both banned from my garden....in fact, i want nothing to do with anything gsc related anymore either...no runtz no cake no sherb no nothing with that line in it....i have a gelato mochi cut that's ok for now but that's it - im out


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 20, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> i dumped my pack of space monkey after dealing with the occasional pollen sack from gg4 itself and now i want nothing to do with anything that's gg4 related
> 
> same thing with forum gsc....they're both banned from my garden....in fact, i want nothing to do with anything gsc related anymore either...no runtz no cake no sherb no nothing with that line in it....i have a gelato mochi cut that's ok for now but that's it - im out


I'm too busy with life, work, etc. to be chasing pollen sacks every time I go into the garden too. Not to mention, I'm still a fairly inexperienced gardener.
Edit: I'm still open to growing some of that stuff outoodrs, away from other genetics.
Edit 2: I was gifted some GG4 crosses I'm excited to run, and some GSC x Pleiadian Love Nest..but these will not be indoor or near any other strains outdoor.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 20, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm too busy with life, work, etc. to be chasing pollen sacks every time I go into the garden too. Not to mention, I'm still a fairly inexperienced gardener.
> Edit: I'm still open to growing some of that stuff outoodrs, away from other genetics.


 More cowbell ogkb remix and cherry vanilla cookies did not throw any nanner, out of the 2/3 pheno i have run of both. Bannana suck! Somtimes I feel its genetic no doubt but other times environmental factors i believe play some part. Im with you guys though. My peach hp threw a few so the clone got the chop. Other than the nanners its very respectable, smell, looks, bag appeal etc i have not smoked it yet.. o well thats why there was 13 seeds in my pack I guess. Win some loose some right.

Side note.. strawberry milk f2 has some fan leaves (inside) that are bigger than my head! They are no joke! Anyone have any hermi problem with the f2 variety? I heard they are prone, lots of chopping happens with them i guess. Fill me in if you guys/gals know any info!

Happy growing!


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 20, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> More cowbell ogkb remix and cherry vanilla cookies did not throw any nanner, out of the 2/3 pheno i have run of both. Bannana suck! Somtimes I feel its genetic no doubt but other times environmental factors i believe play some part. Im with you guys though. My peach hp threw a few so the clone got the chop. Other than the nanners its very respectable, smell, looks, bag appeal etc i have not smoked it yet.. o well thats why there was 13 seeds in my pack I guess. Win some loose some right.
> 
> Side note.. strawberry milk f2 has some fan leaves (inside) that are bigger than my head! They are no joke! Anyone have any hermi problem with the f2 variety? I heard they are prone, lots of chopping happens with them i guess. Fill me in if you guys/gals know any info!
> 
> Happy growing!


Not happy to hear your Peach HP threw some nanners. I bought 2 packs, and hope to find a keeper mother or father to pass on the peach in sativa crosses.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 20, 2020)

I felt like the Grandma's Hashplant was extremely respectable too but the 2 phenos i ran had dicks on the bottoms - so they got discontinued too - and it happened in week 3 and 4 so that's pure genetics - im no rookie either, i run a tight ship

Field Trip got me really bad - i ran a pheno 3 times and it got me bad on the 3rd run - again, happened in week 3 and 4 so thats pure genetics....that was some of the best weed ever too - super frosty, super potent, grew great, vigorous - that one actually made me sad - but ya know what? forum....i shouldve known better


aint nobody got time for unstable genetics - not up in here!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 20, 2020)

that was my Field Trip


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 20, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Not happy to hear your Peach HP threw some nanners. I bought 2 packs, and hope to find a keeper mother or father to pass on the peach in sativa crosses.


If that doesn't work out for you, Vashon Seed has a cross of Old Island Indica x Sweet Skunk that has a pretty distinct fermented peach thing going on. Supposed to be a old school Afghani and Skunk #1 cross. Only grown out a couple, but they were nice strong vigorous plants with no sign of intersex, with a definite old school vibe compared to most of the market these days, for $50 a pack it might be worth grabbing some.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 20, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> More cowbell ogkb remix and cherry vanilla cookies did not throw any nanner, out of the 2/3 pheno i have run of both. Bannana suck! Somtimes I feel its genetic no doubt but other times environmental factors i believe play some part. Im with you guys though. My peach hp threw a few so the clone got the chop. Other than the nanners its very respectable, smell, looks, bag appeal etc i have not smoked it yet.. o well thats why there was 13 seeds in my pack I guess. Win some loose some right.
> 
> Side note.. strawberry milk f2 has some fan leaves (inside) that are bigger than my head! They are no joke! Anyone have any hermi problem with the f2 variety? I heard they are prone, lots of chopping happens with them i guess. Fill me in if you guys/gals know any info!
> 
> Happy growing!


I don’t want to rain on your parade.. But I’ve got nothing out of the Strawberry Milk F2s. I have chopped 3 of them, and the last 2 are just staring at me. I will get to them last because I hate them. I ended up throwing 80% of the plant matter away on all of them because the lowers were so Larfy and under developed. 2 of them threw nanners and were killed immediately. Refining that line looks to be a daunting task, and I wouldn’t be surprised to see Bodhi shelving it here soon.

Strawberry Goji was overall trash too. On first inspection most seemed to be good, but during chop I found nanners on all but one. And the lowers were worse than popcorn. Both the spear throwing pheno and the golf ball pheno were hoooorrible. The original goji strawberry pheno is so so so much better in every way. If it ain’t broke don’t fix it.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 20, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> I felt like the Grandma's Hashplant was extremely respectable too but the 2 phenos i ran had dicks on the bottoms - so they got discontinued too - and it happened in week 3 and 4 so that's pure genetics - im no rookie either, i run a tight ship
> 
> Field Trip got me really bad - i ran a pheno 3 times and it got me bad on the 3rd run - again, happened in week 3 and 4 so thats pure genetics....that was some of the best weed ever too - super frosty, super potent, grew great, vigorous - that one actually made me sad - but ya know what? forum....i shouldve known better
> 
> ...


Yeah the problem with modern genetics is how everything can be traced back to bag seed. We are starting with plants who’s herm traits are the reason for their existence. Now we have to work backwards betting those traits out. Then another hype bag seed strain comes out, is used in a billion crosses, and we have to repeat the process.

Not to mention that herm traits are beneficial to survival for these plants in the wild. We are fighting millions of years of natural selection and a gene pool mostly based on bagseed parents.

So far the following has hermed:
5 out of 6 strawberry goji
3 out of 5 strawberry milk f2
2 out of 6 electric cowboy
1 out of 5 Clusterfunk 

No herms on:
Cherry Sativa x SSDD
SSDD
Black Triangle
Peach HP
Purple Unicorn

Lucky for me the favorites have been the strains that don’t herm, aside from electric Cowboy. I will
Never touch a strawberry milk cross ever again. I’m probably over reacting and my results are not typical.. But it’s hard to look passed these absolute mess plants.


----------



## ChocoKush (Sep 20, 2020)

Whats bodhi most stable strain to run? Looking for something to run with no herm issues?


----------



## maurostu04 (Sep 20, 2020)

Is there anyway to fix herms?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 20, 2020)

Old Soul, Phone Home, Bing and Soul Mate been solid here.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 20, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Yeah the problem with modern genetics is how everything can be traced back to bag seed. We are starting with plants who’s herm traits are the reason for their existence. Now we have to work backwards betting those traits out. Then another hype bag seed strain comes out, is used in a billion crosses, and we have to repeat the process.
> 
> Not to mention that herm traits are beneficial to survival for these plants in the wild. We are fighting millions of years of natural selection and a gene pool mostly based on bagseed parents.
> 
> ...


Didn't Bodhi discontinue the strawberry milk dad recently? pretty sure i read that somewhere here


i hear what you're saying but man ive run so many old school strains that were so much more stable - herms happen with seeds so im ok with it happening from time to time - just part of the game - but im not gonna be quiet about it either, which you sure aren't being quiet and you sure seem to know what you're doing so im glad you're here reporting both negative and positive results....so now i know to keep a more keen eye on these dazzleberrys when they go into flower 


@hillbill that's great to hear about the Bing too because i was eyeing those up - i think i'll grab them now - thanks


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 20, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> Didn't Bodhi discontinue the strawberry milk dad recently? pretty sure i read that somewhere here
> 
> 
> i hear what you're saying but man ive run so many old school strains that were so much more stable - herms happen with seeds so im ok with it happening from time to time - just part of the game - but im not gonna be quiet about it either, which you sure aren't being quiet and you sure seem to know what you're doing so im glad you're here reporting both negative and positive results....so now i know to keep a more keen eye on these dazzleberrys when they go into flower
> ...


Yeah I’m pretty sure Bodhi shelved the Strawberry Milk dad. I’m not sure if he intends to bring it back as a worked line like the PU. I don’t think it’s special enough to warrant it IMO. I hope he focuses on other avenues.

Yeah I think the influx of herm traits is due to hype breeding. People just poly x poly things at a super high rate to find the next MAC, punch, etc. Not many breeders take the time to thoroughly vet their crosses. Breeders *cough* ethos *ahem* will also release unstable lines as “experienced growers only” level packs which doesn’t make sense.

Regarding Bodhi, I think we need to take a step back and realize that he doesn’t do much line work. I will get chewed out for saying this, but he’s basically a really large chucker with access to the best genetics available. I’m pretty sure he just does big open pollinations, one male to a room of females. Then he releases testers, looks at reports, and releases based on how he feels and feedback from testers. I wouldn’t expect any work to be put in to reduce herm traits. There really isn’t any way to know which strain herms the least, which one has X trait, etc since the pheno variation is so high. With Bodhi you will get fire, but you will also get herms and crappy plants. With that said, I think most breeders are just large scale chuckers that give themselves a little too much credit for the work the plant is doing, haha. There aren’t many who are doing real line work.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 20, 2020)

I’m sure we have all had a cross that started out as an afterthought, but quickly became a favorite. This is one of those Plants. This is Cherry Sativa x SSDD, a freebie from the drop earlier this year. I smoke tested it last night and all I can say is wow. I feel like this took all the good traits of SSDD, added a bit of uplift, improved the plant structure, and packed on the weight.

If anyone is sitting on a pack of these, pop them. The variation is pretty enormous but there is some awesome stuff to be found.



Narrow leafed pheno of the same strain. Cherry Sativa x SSDD. I haven’t tried this. Will be testing in the next few days.




Clusterfunk. The only pheno that was chem leaning and halfway decent. The rest were popcorn, leafy, annoying to grow, or way too Hashplant leaning. It was so Chem leaning that is threw a sack on a lower! I have a cut of this girl and she will be run one more time to see if the sack traits stick through cloning. One more sack or intersex sign and she dies.


----------



## jp68 (Sep 20, 2020)

Havent had any herm issue with bodhi gear but havent run his strawberry milk dad. Sitting on a pack of strawberry headband and dazzleberry They will be run at some point so ill chime in then


----------



## Tiflis (Sep 20, 2020)

Add Heavenly HP to nanner list. I would've blamed my not so perfect setup, but DLA7 right next to her showed zero intersex issues. Also happened early-mid flower. Finished both, HHP was a good, smooth smoke. had to dig for terps a little, but very pleasant. I either did awesome removing those nanners or they were all sterile. Not a single seed


----------



## _mahavishnu (Sep 20, 2020)

Just dropping in here to say this is my absolute favorite thread in the forum, and a massive inspiration to me. Really love the even, respectful discussion all through the last 100 or so pages I’ve read to get up to date. I have one pack of Herer Hashplant I got from seedsman sitting in my drawer for probably my next indoor run. I’m doing my first ever right now with Dinafem Critical Plus 2.0 and seedsman SSH OG and WW freebies, plus a 1:1 CBD seedsman strain. Just wanna make sure I can do it right before I put these Bodhi beans through it and potentially ruin em with some newbie mistake.

Although the last few pages talking about instability in the Bodhi lines has me a little nervous lol! Regardless I was super impressed by @Hot Diggity Sog ‘s Herer Hashplant results and hope I can do the strain any similar amount of justice. Anyone else have good experiences with HHP or tips to get the most out of her when I get around to it? I’ll be working with a single sun system 315 supplemented by a shitty vipar blurple 300w, growing in ROLS (FFOF/HF with rice hulls, alfalfa/kelp/neem meal, lava rock, & build-a-flower top dress from build a soil).


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 20, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Regarding Bodhi, I think we need to take a step back and realize that he doesn’t do much line work. I will get chewed out for saying this, but he’s basically a really large chucker with access to the best genetics available. I’m pretty sure he just does big open pollinations, one male to a room of females. Then he releases testers, looks at reports, and releases based on how he feels and feedback from testers. I wouldn’t expect any work to be put in to reduce herm traits


He pretty much says what you're saying in the Potcast. When he decides that a male is worthy he pollinates his entire mother room. He then starts picking out the most interesting ones and pops a pack worth of seeds himself. If he doesn't finder a keeper worthy plant in the first try, that's the end of that cross. One keeper per pack is his _minimum_ expectation, he says. Testing goes on from there if he finds some gold.

The only way you can really "breed out" a hermie trait from a risky mom in an F1 cross is to choose the perfect male that *always* dominates that trait. He's not doing a specific male selection to tame each and every risky mother, but on the other hand, he's limiting his releases to a few well-proven males. For under 50 bucks a pack (counting sales and freebies), you can't expect generations of selecting and testing. Looking into the reputations of the moms is pretty key if you're very hermie-phobic.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 20, 2020)

Doing a search here or similar places for whatever strain you choose along with “hermie” or ”nanners”. Gets interesting very quickly.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 20, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> Add Heavenly HP to nanner list. I would've blamed my not so perfect setup, but DLA7 right next to her showed zero intersex issues. Also happened early-mid flower. Finished both, HHP was a good, smooth smoke. had to dig for terps a little, but very pleasant. I either did awesome removing those nanners or they were all sterile. Not a single seed



See i think it's the 88g13 male that causes that

When i ran the Tranquil Elephantizer remix years ago (another pack i grabbed in 2012), that was the first and only bodhi strain, up to that point, that i ran from seed that was a little unstable - not terribly so, but definitely unstable

and again - not every pheno will have instability, which is why some report it and some don't - but that's also not to say that you may encounter later instability issues with more runs under that strain/phenos belt

ive also never had any instability issues in any other snow lotus or appalachia crosses beyond the tranquil - so it's my belief that the 88g13 is unstable


----------



## seedy character (Sep 20, 2020)

maurostu04 said:


> Is there anyway to fix herms?


@Nutbag Poster Has the right idea. Finding a male that doesn't pass on intersex traits. Thats only step one though. If you truly are determined to save a specimen for line breeding, your next few YEARS will be breeding, growing, and hard stress testing through that lines flower window. Even after you've eliminated outward expression of balls or nanners through the flower cycle, there will still be the recessive trait that most plants carry for survival. So late term nanners(typically they'll be sterile) can still show up.

Or you could win the genetic lottery and find a genomic expression from your first cross that has mutated to not want to survive and has zero intersex possibilities. In that case, congrats, you just found a golden ticket.

@Tiflis Shame that you had nanners on the HHP. Two packs here and no lil yellow bastards poked out. Harvested most at 9, a few went 10. Sometimes they can find one thing they don't like in your space and pop on out. Always rolling that dice.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 20, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> Add Heavenly HP to nanner list. I would've blamed my not so perfect setup, but DLA7 right next to her showed zero intersex issues. Also happened early-mid flower. Finished both, HHP was a good, smooth smoke. had to dig for terps a little, but very pleasant. I either did awesome removing those nanners or they were all sterile. Not a single seed



and im gonna quote you again because of your last statement, which i forgot to address

when i ran the Grandma's HP, i thought the same thing, either i did a fantastic job plucking them off, or they were sterile, because i didn't find a single seed either and i ran it 3 times before i moved on


----------



## seedy character (Sep 20, 2020)

@HaroldRocks 2012 isn't that old. Still could get a few of those seven to pop. Ancient OG, Pura Vida, that Elephantizer, and ASS are all strains I truly regret not picking up. 

For the thread:
Bodhi may only be chucking for the most part, but we all know the great service he's providing by releasing such a wide array of genes. Especially done the way he's doing it so that the eager among us can breed and sift to find particular parental expressions. I'll take the occasional intersex issues for this opportunity without complaint. 

Speaking of. Anyone want to speak out on their knowledge or thoughts on the last few insta posts from the man? That Black Afghani x Iraqi has me intrigued.


----------



## thezephyr (Sep 20, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> i just finished up my Solo's Stash pack i bought in 2013 - 3 beans left and i got 2 females, 1 that's a beast - most likely go into flower after i clone them for my next run in November - ill be sure to put up pics if it's worthy
> 
> the one i kept for a little while back when i first ran them, was pretty nice but super stretchy so i didn't hang onto it
> 
> i think lavender is called lavender because it turns purple not because it smells like it - but what the hell do i know


The lavender cut in the bay area doesn't get much purple, just a hint at the edges of the leaves, if anything. Most people say it smells like lavender, but to me they have a musty smell which reminds me of damp moldy books that weren't stored properly. Or I might describe it as really old dried lavender that wasn't stored properly, so most of the aromatic volatile oils have already off-gassed.

I didn't like growing that cut because it gets bud rot easily, and doesn't do well outdoors. The leaves and buds are very soft, which makes them extremely susceptible to damage from munching bugs. The buds also lost a lot of volume in the drying process.

I have smoked some really great lavender bud from medical dispensaries and dealers back in the day, but just didn't enjoy growing it.

I'm sure that bodhi's wookie hybrid is more vigorous and resilient, but because of my negative experiences with the original lavender cut, and the fact I don't really enjoy the smell, I haven't been super motivated to try the wookie hybrids.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 20, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> He pretty much says what you're saying in the Potcast. When he decides that a male is worthy he pollinates his entire mother room. He then starts picking out the most interesting ones and pops a pack worth of seeds himself. If he doesn't finder a keeper worthy plant in the first try, that's the end of that cross. One keeper per pack is his _minimum_ expectation, he says. Testing goes on from there if he finds some gold.
> 
> The only way you can really "breed out" a hermie trait from a risky mom in an F1 cross is to choose the perfect male that *always* dominates that trait. He's not doing a specific male selection to tame each and every risky mother, but on the other hand, he's limiting his releases to a few well-proven males. For under 50 bucks a pack (counting sales and freebies), you can't expect generations of selecting and testing. Looking into the reputations of the moms is pretty key if you're very hermie-phobic.


Oh yeah. Hopefully I didnt come across like I was talking down on Bodhi. I really admire that he sees himself in that sort of light, rather than putting himself on some make believe pedestal like some other breeders do.

I run his stuff because I adore his passion and dedication to creating new and unique flavors and high profiles. Id rather run F1s of super unique crosses and have that uncertainty of pheno variation, rather than a line bred boring cross. May as well just buy a cut if you want an exact pheno haha.

I’ll probably only ever run Bodhi, stray, and Doc D.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 20, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Oh yeah. Hopefully I didnt come across like I was talking down on Bodhi.


Naw... you're right on and B would probably agree. He's for pheno-hunters and adventurers. If people want to grow one seed and get a plant that's exactly what they expected, he's probably not the breeder they want. Gotta bump up the risk a bit to get the extra rewards.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 20, 2020)

seedy character said:


> @HaroldRocks 2012 isn't that old. Still could get a few of those seven to pop. Ancient OG, Pura Vida, that Elephantizer, and ASS are all strains I truly regret not picking up.
> 
> For the thread:
> Bodhi may only be chucking for the most part, but we all know the great service he's providing by releasing such a wide array of genes. Especially done the way he's doing it so that the eager among us can breed and sift to find particular parental expressions. I'll take the occasional intersex issues for this opportunity without complaint.
> ...








bodhi seeds


my buddy chuck , geared up w this jjhp from dubes.. she's lovely for sure. Gracious amigo



www.rollitup.org





Click on the link above for my brief review of Sky Lotus


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 20, 2020)

By the way, it's super easy to look up strain info on here. Just go up to the top right and click the magnifier glass. Click search this thread and then type in your keyword(s).


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 20, 2020)

thezephyr said:


> The lavender cut in the bay area doesn't get much purple, just a hint at the edges of the leaves, if anything. Most people say it smells like lavender, but to me they have a musty smell which reminds me of damp moldy books that weren't stored properly. Or I might describe it as really old dried lavender that wasn't stored properly, so most of the aromatic volatile oils have already off-gassed.
> 
> I didn't like growing that cut because it gets bud rot easily, and doesn't do well outdoors. The leaves and buds are very soft, which makes them extremely susceptible to damage from munching bugs. The buds also lost a lot of volume in the drying process.
> 
> ...


yea idk - i haven't seen Lavender in about 10 years - i thought i remembered it being a squatty afghani type plant - and i dont think it was the big buddy or anything - it was just Lavender - but again, what the hell do i know 




seedy character said:


> @HaroldRocks 2012 isn't that old. Still could get a few of those seven to pop. Ancient OG, Pura Vida, that Elephantizer, and ASS are all strains I truly regret not picking up.


i just grabbed some of that URB to give the oldies an URB soak to see if that helps the germ rate - but im waiting for it in the mail still....in the meantime, i might do a few other experiments with some other oldies that i have that i dont care too much about like soaking them in some fulvic which i already have - i normally just go wet paper towel but ive been giving the oldies the water and h202 12 hour treatment and that seemed to help with a few of them


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 20, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Naw... you're right on and B would probably agree. He's for pheno-hunters. If people want to grow one seed and get a plant that's exactly what they expected, he's probably not the breeder they want. Gotta bump up the risk a bit to get the extra rewards.


Right, this is why I have been buying 2x packs of the same lately. Some of the freebies I have 3x of like Granola Funk and Lemon Wookie. There have been a few popular F1 breeders around like TGA Subcool. You just have to run a few packs to find exactly what everyone else is talking about, sometimes you get lucky on the first pack. I'm running Lemon Wookie, Purple Wookie, and Magenta HP right now and I backups of each. Maybe I feel let down by a pack, I can run the next and possibly have a completely different experience.


----------



## seedy character (Sep 20, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> By the way, it's super easy to look up strain info on here. Just go up to the top right and click the magnifier glass. Click search this thread and then type in your keyword(s).


Thanks for the link. The lens of inquiry is often mottled with an abundance of insignificant distractions.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 20, 2020)

seedy character said:


> Speaking of. Anyone want to speak out on their knowledge or thoughts on the last few insta posts from the man? That Black Afghani x Iraqi has me intrigued.


I decided to take a look... I don't know man... that looks pretty damn close to being a hermie to me...


----------



## seedy character (Sep 20, 2020)

@HaroldRocks Haven't tried URB before. Heard good things about its benefit for seedling development too. Some may not agree with its use, but I've had success with a Ga3 soak for 6-8hrs on stubborn beans.

@SFnone Is there a correlation between trichome production on males and intersex? Not heard of that. I agree that one of the pics has what I hope are just leaves that could be malformed calyx. I know the parents are both heavy hitters and the sugar on those boys is crazy. 

Partial Bodhi news. A trip back from the veg shed with news of a GLG freebie's particularly foul odor. Pinball Wizard x Unknown Cherry by Shaman Danks. Whatever cherry was put into this is absolute nastiness. Its like a halls cough drop with a cherry so sour its nauseating. Eye watering. I love it. If its a girl theres some saved Pinball Wizard pollen headed its way. A boy will go straight into a fresh cut from Cherry Queen mother. Structure & leaves look afghani and not at all like Pinball Wizard. Lost the other two seedlings due to clumsiness. This lone example has a profile I hope carries through. So gross.


----------



## SimpleBox (Sep 20, 2020)

Surprised no reviews on Mimosa x 88g13/hp freebie.

For people who ran any DLA, any herm issues and is there much diversity like most of his stuff?


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 20, 2020)

SFnone said:


> I decided to take a look... I don't know man... that looks pretty damn close to being a hermie to me...


yeah that looks like a fullblown herm to me


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 20, 2020)

seedy character said:


> @HaroldRocks Haven't tried URB before. Heard good things about its benefit for seedling development too. Some may not agree with its use, but I've had success with a Ga3 soak for 6-8hrs on stubborn beans.



Interesting...i'll have to maybe check that out too....ya know i never did a kelp soak either - i know ive read about that helping....i have a few sample packs of BioAg Ful-Humix sitting around that have instructions for a seed soak - i should probably try that too


----------



## Boosky (Sep 20, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Right, this is why I have been buying 2x packs of the same lately. Some of the freebies I have 3x of like Granola Funk and Lemon Wookie. There have been a few popular F1 breeders around like TGA Subcool. You just have to run a few packs to find exactly what everyone else is talking about, sometimes you get lucky on the first pack. I'm running Lemon Wookie, Purple Wookie, and Magenta HP right now and I backups of each. Maybe I feel let down by a pack, I can run the next and possibly have a completely different experience.


Magenta Hashplant was a winner for me. I didn’t do the Pheno hunt it was just given to me but he had two other phenos that look good also. I just ran two plants of the one and it was awesome, super potent for a purple.


----------



## Green pantsuit (Sep 20, 2020)

thezephyr said:


> The lavender cut in the bay area doesn't get much purple, just a hint at the edges of the leaves, if anything. Most people say it smells like lavender, but to me they have a musty smell which reminds me of damp moldy books that weren't stored properly. Or I might describe it as really old dried lavender that wasn't stored properly, so most of the aromatic volatile oils have already off-gassed.
> 
> I didn't like growing that cut because it gets bud rot easily, and doesn't do well outdoors. The leaves and buds are very soft, which makes them extremely susceptible to damage from munching bugs. The buds also lost a lot of volume in the drying process.
> 
> ...


The Lavender cut that went around Eugene and supposedly came from Bay area to me back around 2007 was definitely prone to botrytis, but that's because it was crazy dense. I like your terp description...maybe that's why the wookie x master kush I'm finishing right now is called "Pillow Book". That cut was fire, but nobody ever saw a great yield from it that I know.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 20, 2020)

seedy character said:


> @SFnone Is there a correlation between trichome production on males and intersex? Not heard of that. I agree that one of the pics has what I hope are just leaves that could be malformed calyx. I know the parents are both heavy hitters and the sugar on those boys is crazy.


trichomes like that are extremely rare in males, but not impossible I guess... it may be a super frosty male, which would be awesome... but I don't know... it's weird looking... the trichomes aren't what's making me think herm, it's the whole make-up of it... it just doesn't look like a straight up male to me... the frosty parts look like buds, and are only in areas that buds would be... not all over where the more noticeable pollen sacks are... kind of looks like there might even be some visible pistils in the first of those pics too... if I found that in my grow room, I would likely keep it to breed with, but I would be expecting the offspring to show hermie tendencies. I trust Bodhi knows what it is better than I ever could, so if he says male, then I'll go along with that, but it's weird looking for sure... and not just because it has trichomes. If it is a stable and consistent line, it should be lights out in potency.


----------



## seedy character (Sep 20, 2020)

@SFnone 
@JewelRunner 

After viewing on a full sized monitor I totally agree with the odd looks. The first male on a phone looked like leathery leafiness with popped sacs to me. Those do appear to be pistils though. Fresh ones. Still unsure of the leaf/calyx formations. I have seen leafy tipped colas on low yielding females before so idk whats going on. 

To be fair I wasn't so much wanting a critique of the pics as I was for the fact Bodhi is obviously generationally breeding Black Afghani & Iraqi and possibly is selecting for a stud male. Thats the hype.


----------



## seedy character (Sep 20, 2020)

SimpleBox said:


> Surprised no reviews on Mimosa x 88g13/hp freebie.
> 
> For people who ran any DLA, any herm issues and is there much diversity like most of his stuff?


DLA 12 had a few late term nanners. Around week 7 I think. Immature seeds in the lowers. None in fully developed buds.
DLA 5 & 7 were totally fine. Please note I only had 3, DLA 7 ladies.

DLA 5 was the only pack that had uniformity. The others had some variability. Not wild or undesirable.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 20, 2020)

Goldrunfarms said:


> View attachment 4680941here was the dread bread mom August 7th just for size reference lol


Jesus christ!!!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 21, 2020)

Toots of The Maytals has been taken by Covid. Really sad right now.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 21, 2020)

Wife told me in the middle of watering my 4 topped and up potted Black Triangle which could be more vigorous with better roots. Just finished watering 6 extremely vigorous Guava Wookie at 11 days since planted. All 10 lean to very wide leaves so far.

May chop Lazy Lightning in a few minutes at 60 days, trich check is next.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 21, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> See i think it's the 88g13 male that causes that
> 
> When i ran the Tranquil Elephantizer remix years ago (another pack i grabbed in 2012), that was the first and only bodhi strain, up to that point, that i ran from seed that was a little unstable - not terribly so, but definitely unstable
> 
> ...


 I think that Tranquil Elephantizer Remix used the 88g13hp *female* instead of the male that's being used in everything now. That "Deadly G" female is supposed to be very G13 leaning as opposed to the male, which is heavily on the HP side. I'm not sure you can tie the hashplant male to that problem.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Wife told me in the middle of watering my 4 topped and up potted Black Triangle which could be more vigorous with better roots. Just finished watering 6 extremely vigorous Guava Wookie at 11 days since planted. All 10 lean to very wide leaves so far.
> 
> May chop Lazy Lightning in a few minutes at 60 days, trich check is next.


Hillbill hope one day your place of residence gets rid of the ridiculous prohibition rules so we can see pictures of your garden. Seems like you always have some good action going on. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 21, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Hillbill hope one day your place of residence gets rid of the ridiculous prohibition rules so we can see pictures of your garden. Seems like you always have some good action going on. Keep up the good work!



Real recognize real. I dont always need a pic to prove ability etc. @hillbill is a great contributing factor to this thread. I dont think anyone would disagree. Im sure his plants look great like most of the members here that know there shit. He has my respect. 

But ill agree on the pics id love to see but have all the respect for him choosing not to post. See you up on the hill one day lol...

@AdvancedBuffalo consider my strawberry milk f2 dead and gone. I have no space to waste! Thank you for the heads up. I have 1 I may try but chopped the others!

Happy growing!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 21, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Real recognize real. I dont always need a pic to prove ability etc. @hillbill is a great contributing factor to this thread. I dont think anyone would disagree. Im sure his plants look great like most of the members here that know there shit. He has my respect.
> 
> But ill agree on the pics id love to see but have all the respect for him choosing not to post. See you up on the hill one day lol...
> 
> ...


Totally, wasn’t meant as a shot At him, more as admiration for his never ending garden. His reviews are on point and super informative., he’s half the reason why I got into Bodhi to begin with and that’s without a pic.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 21, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Totally, wasn’t meant as a shot At him, more as admiration for his never ending garden. His reviews are on point and super informative., he’s half the reason why I got into Bodhi to begin with and that’s without a pic.


 I didn't take it that way. Never seen you be a dick to anyone. It's all love in this thread. The way it should be. No room for BS here right? Hope all is well with you! I can see why you might have read it that way lol, glad I corrected it with this post!

Happy growing!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 21, 2020)

Little cheesy flash shot of SSDD grown in some home made dirt under the sun. Super blueberry smell on this one, beautiful resin but slow flower production. I’ve got a cut to try indoors because this one may be lost to the weather before it can fully mature.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 21, 2020)

No offense takin on my hill


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Sep 21, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I’ll probably only ever run Bodhi, stray, and Doc D.


Those are the big 3 for me also!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 21, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Hillbill hope one day your place of residence gets rid of the ridiculous prohibition rules so we can see pictures of your garden. Seems like you always have some good action going on. Keep up the good work!


I was curious about the legality of posting pics from an unfriendly state. Think I might take hillbill’s stance from here on out. Bummer!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I think that Tranquil Elephantizer Remix used the 88g13hp *female* instead of the male that's being used in everything now. That "Deadly G" female is supposed to be very G13 leaning as opposed to the male, which is heavily on the HP side. I'm not sure you can tie the hashplant male to that problem.


Maybe - maybe not...but the trait could very well be in the whole 88g13 line, genetically speaking - so i do think i can tie that in


----------



## hillbill (Sep 21, 2020)

I don’t recall anything intersex related in any of the G13HP crosses I have used. Worst I had was Thunder Wookie, 2 50/50 herms, a boy and one girl.
Checked notes, Thunder Wookie was 2 herms, 2 boys and a girl.


----------



## crisnpropa (Sep 21, 2020)

Green pantsuit said:


> The Lavender cut that went around Eugene and supposedly came from Bay area to me back around 2007 was definitely prone to botrytis, but that's because it was crazy dense. I like your terp description...maybe that's why the wookie x master kush I'm finishing right now is called "Pillow Book". That cut was fire, but nobody ever saw a great yield from it that I know.


Can you tell us more about Pillow Book? It was recommended by JBC seeds dot com when I asked him for a suggestion.
The Pillow Book I've seen is advertised as Master Kush x PU.


----------



## crisnpropa (Sep 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Toots of The Maytals has been taken by Covid. Really sad right now.


Disappointed to hear it. I saw him and the crew perform live on the beach on two separate occasions at free concert years back.
His passing reminds me to go and see the greats while they are still here with us.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 21, 2020)

I heard/read somewhere that the 88g13hp hermies with an overdose of something I can't remember the name of.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 21, 2020)

seedy character said:


> @SFnone
> @JewelRunner
> 
> After viewing on a full sized monitor I totally agree with the odd looks. The first male on a phone looked like leathery leafiness with popped sacs to me. Those do appear to be pistils though. Fresh ones. Still unsure of the leaf/calyx formations. I have seen leafy tipped colas on low yielding females before so idk whats going on.
> ...


I wasn't trying to attack anyone or anything, it's just such a strange looking plant for a male, I have to have a little bit of skepticism as to whether or not it's really all boy... I'm all about Black Afghani x Iraqi though! I hope he releases that cross sometime as it is and without another male's influence... I think I saw on the tester list this summer that there was also a black afghan x a1 that he is using, which sounds awesome too, but unfortunately it wasn't pure... I think it was crossed with wookie.


----------



## seedy character (Sep 21, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I heard/read somewhere that the 88g13hp hermies with an overdose of something I can't remember the name of.


Ive heard fulvic acid can have that effect. No experience though. I have run around 40 of NDNs Ghash over the last decade trying to find the power. Indoors, a good bit had late term fertile nanners on the lowers, and a few had lone sacs in shaded bracs, but no full on herms. The last couple years, a half dozen or so run from spring to harvest outdoor had zero issues.


----------



## seedy character (Sep 21, 2020)

@CrunchBerries 
Hopefully we all live to see the day when no person is punished for allowing nature to happen. Until then some of us have & should keep our eviden, errr pics to ourselves.


----------



## YardG (Sep 21, 2020)

Got some appropriately seasonal leaf colors coming out in an already fading PNWHP x SSDD tester after a few supercold nights. In hindsight I should've topdressed with new soil (and up-potted).


----------



## seedy character (Sep 21, 2020)

@SFnone So you're saying theres a male A1? holy shit. I thought that A1 was a select clone. Yeah, now I'm only thinking about that. Sorry, what were we talking about again? 

-please dont tell me that its Black Afghani x (A1xWookie). Or do, lol. Just want so much more of that stinky beast. After DLA 5 I feel like little Oliver. Please sir.......


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 21, 2020)

I was gifted a few DLA 5 f2 beans. When the time is right, I'ma see what's in those.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 21, 2020)

eventually, i'll work on the Nibiru and Dank Sinatra packs i still have....pretty sure those are both Deadly G crosses....i ran a few beans of the Nibiru, ran 2 females, but they were small and squatty and not the strongest when they finished and 1 had some dicks on the bottoms that i plucked but no seeds were found - that one got the discontinuation hook pretty quick by B-man for whatever reason....still got 6 of those beans..theyre the tiniest beans ever.....so maybe these dicks that do show up are pretty sterile - is anybody reporting a full on herm that dropped pollen? 

i haven't run the Dank Sinatra's at all so i can't report anything on those

My Grandma's had dicks, but again, plucked and never saw seeds - 2 females i ran there


and i don't use fulvic acid so we can scratch that as the reason (even tho i already know it's genetic)


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 21, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> Maybe - maybe not...but the trait could very well be in the whole 88g13 line, genetically speaking - so i do think i can tie that in


I have the legitimate mr nice cut which is g13xhashplant and I don’t see any intersex traits in that girl. I’m going to be using it to maybe Bx the TEv2 so we will see if it causes intersex.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 21, 2020)

I’ve seen some form of intersex trait in every single G13 related anything I’ve ever done.... 2 cents


----------



## jp68 (Sep 21, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> I was curious about the legality of posting pics from an unfriendly state. Think I might take hillbill’s stance from here on out. Bummer!


Never know whos lurking and what knowledge they can obtain from a digital picture.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 21, 2020)

If you post online that you grew this, post a picture, show bits of your property in the background, and blab on.... that's *evidence.* Better safe than sorry.

edit: ... if you're doing something illegal or problematic and want to minimize risk if things go very bad for whatever reason. That's the paranoid perspective though. It would take someone pretty motivated to drag this stuff in.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 21, 2020)

yea all kinds of FBI, CIA, and KGB here looking for ppl growing the Devil's Lettuce 

I've decided what im gonna call these Lucky Charms x Kraken if there's any keepers......im calling them "Bad Luck"


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> If you post online that you grew this, post a picture, show bits of your property in the background, and blab on.... that's *evidence.* Better safe than sorry.


As a legal state resident, I don't worry about it. Feds don't want to deal with grows less than 100 plants, and I'm not growing a field. I understand people in prohibition states keeping photos to themselves though.


----------



## YardG (Sep 21, 2020)

Not that I post many photos, but I'm always obsessing over the perfect plant shots I manage from time to time that have something semi-identifiable in the background... and I'm in a legal state. Of course to be ultra safe it's probably better not to take photos at all, nevermind posting.


----------



## jp68 (Sep 21, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> yea all kinds of FBI, CIA, and KGB here looking for ppl growing the Devil's Lettuce
> 
> I've decided what im gonna call these Lucky Charms x Kraken if there's any keepers......im calling them "Bad Luck"


Well i almost got busted in a large raid years back so im paranoid as hell ever since .They dont like it when you win and they lose whatsoever


----------



## SFnone (Sep 21, 2020)

seedy character said:


> @SFnone So you're saying theres a male A1? holy shit. I thought that A1 was a select clone. Yeah, now I'm only thinking about that. Sorry, what were we talking about again?
> 
> -please dont tell me that its Black Afghani x (A1xWookie). Or do, lol. Just want so much more of that stinky beast. After DLA 5 I feel like little Oliver. Please sir.......


it was listed as black afghani x a1 under the wookie father list, so it should be (black afghani x a1) x wookie... yeah, I think there's more than one a1. the testers I have now are "A1#2 x Kashmir", so makes me think he's already grown several out. I think the a1 line is from seeds he was gifted that were labelled "roadkill", but that might actually be the black afghani... sometimes it's hard to make sense of what is what with Bodhi.
edit: there's also something just labelled "80's vintage afghan", so...


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 21, 2020)

It's on me for being a stubborn old fart about signing up for Instagram , but if there are super interesting things on there (particularly anything from the man himself) , I'd love to see it posted over here. Not sure if the thread agrees though... I know the majority of you are seeing that stuff already... particularly all you young whipper-snappers who are into all that facepage malarkey. 

Edit: Yeah... I've dodged IG. I resisted FB forever, finally got dragged in (lured by women), and feel like I got zucked...and not by the women. 
I'm pretty sour about big-tech invasions of privacy overall. Prefer to keep my cannabis life out of it (just one little corner of my life and psychological profile... they've got the rest). It's my loss though, I know, and probably unecessary. I _would_ enjoy seeing awesome things like personal Bodhi pics of A1s mixed with Black Afghanis and Kashmirs, and so forth. Good stuff to archive here if for no other reason.


----------



## YardG (Sep 21, 2020)

I've seen them, but I know there are people here who aren't on IG. Enjoyed the lag time before "the controversy" migrated over here though.

ETA: Duh, you were saying you aren't on it and thus haven't seen the recent photos. Also, looking now and it isn't that simple downloading photos off IG.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 21, 2020)

YardG said:


> I've seen them, but I know there are people here who aren't on IG. Enjoyed the lag time before "the controversy" migrated over here though.
> 
> ETA: Duh, you were saying you aren't on it and thus haven't seen the recent photos. Also, looking now and it isn't that simple downloading photos off IG.


You could always screenshot them


----------



## YardG (Sep 21, 2020)

I did that, but I couldn't erase properties from the screenshot image. Also seemed iffy how good the photo quality would be.


----------



## Green pantsuit (Sep 21, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Can you tell us more about Pillow Book? It was recommended by JBC seeds dot com when I asked him for a suggestion.
> The Pillow Book I've seen is advertised as Master Kush x PU.


I have it a bit over 8 weeks now. I am smelling everything from a hazy master kush sort of nose to one that is almost spot on from the old lavender cut. Most are looking like great producers with tops over a foot long and great density on most. I accidentally planted 2 beans in the same plug somehow and ended up with a male and female in the same pot. The genetics are promising enough that I am making F2s from that lucky couple.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 21, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> I was curious about the legality of posting pics from an unfriendly state. Think I might take hillbill’s stance from here on out. Bummer!


run VPN and erase EXIF what is there to worry about


----------



## Green pantsuit (Sep 21, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’ve seen some form of intersex trait in every single G13 related anything I’ve ever done.... 2 cents


I didn't manage to find a female on my first pack of terpenado. Everything else has been true so far with mango hashplant I guess being the only G13 papa in the bunch


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 21, 2020)

Green pantsuit said:


> I accidentally planted 2 beans in the same plug somehow and ended up with a male and female in the same pot. The genetics are promising enough that I am making F2s from that lucky couple.


Not sure if this is what's going on with you, but I've been geeked up about this topic since I found a twin in a Goldstar x Snow Lotus plant (in the first few Bodhi seeds I ever bought and popped). I got a male and a runty sprout from a single seed.... the runt was killed off by mites (my ongoing tragedy). Later I came across this info that with twins from one seed, one of the sprouts is *an exact clone* of the mother in the cross. I've trolled this out there, and several people noted they'd found twins in Bodhi seeds and were monitoring them, but I still haven't heard an end result from anybody if they found a special plant with twins. I'm super curious if this actually works out for anybody (if they can even tell for sure without knowing the mom personally). Long story short... I wonder if you might have had twins pop out of the same seed. Perhaps that female is Bodhi's Masterkush clone??? Something worth watching anyway.

See #9 :








Top 10 Craziest Cannabis Mutations


When cannabis genes mutate, the results can be staggering! All about variegated leaves, buds that grow from leaves, stalks that grow like vines, and more...




sensiseeds.com


----------



## SFnone (Sep 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> It's on me for being a stubborn old fart about signing up for Instagram , but if there are super interesting things on there (particularly anything from the man himself) , I'd love to see it posted over here. Not sure if the thread agrees though... I know the majority of you are seeing that stuff already... particularly all you young whipper-snappers who are into all that facepage malarkey.
> 
> Edit: Yeah... I've dodged IG. I resisted FB forever, finally got dragged in (lured by women), and feel like I got zucked...and not by the women.
> I'm pretty sour about big-tech invasions of privacy overall. Prefer to keep my cannabis life out of it (just one little corner of my life and psychological profile... they've got the rest). It's my loss though, I know, and probably unecessary. I _would_ enjoy seeing awesome things like personal Bodhi pics of A1s mixed with Black Afghanis and Kashmirs, and so forth. Good stuff to archive elsewhere if nothing else.


i'm not on ig either, I just had to see the picture because I like the sound of that cross. plantmoreseeds is his ig, I just typed that in to google and right clicked the picture to open in another window... can work around it without being a member.
I can't copy and paste the pics, but this is good I think-

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFNrAgNH7JC/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFOz2ijHHW2/
edit: what do you know, copy pasting the address works great!


----------



## Houstini (Sep 21, 2020)

Goji f2, outdoor dep. winter hunt keeper cut.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Not sure if this is what's going on with you, but I've been geeked up about this topic since I found a twin in a Goldstar x Snow Lotus plant (in the first few Bodhi seeds I ever bought and popped). I got a male and a runty sprout from a single seed.... the runt was killed off by mites (my ongoing tragedy). Later I came across this info that with twins from one seed, one of the sprouts is *an exact clone* of the mother in the cross. I've trolled this out there, and several people noted they'd found twins in Bodhi seeds and were monitoring them, but I still haven't heard an end result from anybody if they found a special plant with twins. I'm super curious if this actually works out for anybody (if they can even tell for sure without knowing the mom personally). Long story short... I wonder if you might have had twins pop out of the same seed. Perhaps that female is Bodhi's Masterkush clone??? Something worth watching anyway.
> 
> See #9 :
> 
> ...



yea that was me - i still have the twin dazzleberry that lived (the other one died after splitting them up) and it's still going strong and I just chopped it up into clones - so i'll be running that in my following run in Nov/Dec, but i'll keep you posted for sure on that....it definitely looks different than the other 2 dazzleberry phenos and supposedly B-man retired the strawberry milk papa because it was too dominant (at least that's what somebody said here) 

i don't really know the goji razz mom but i do know goji from packs i ran, so i should be able to see the difference if it's supposedly male dominant beyond the twin anyway.....we'll see - i'll keep ya posted tho


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 21, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> yea that was me - i still have the twin dazzleberry that lived (the other one died after splitting them up) and it's still going strong and I just chopped it up into clones - so i'll be running that in my following run in Nov/Dec, but i'll keep you posted for sure on that....it definitely looks different than the other 2 dazzleberry phenos and supposedly B-man retired the strawberry milk papa because it was too dominant (at least that's what somebody said here)
> 
> i don't really know the goji razz mom but i do know goji from packs i ran, so i should be able to see the difference if it's supposedly male dominant beyond the twin anyway.....we'll see - i'll keep ya posted tho


I don't know a thing about the goji razz either but I'm sure it's pretty kick-ass if you get it. Seriously wishing you luck! I want somebody to pull this off... the great elite clone heist!


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Sep 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> several people noted they'd found twins in Bodhi seeds and were monitoring them, but I still haven't heard an end result from anybody if they found a special plant with twins


My buddy found one in his GSxSL but the smaller one died, larger one flowered out fine that I know of. I found a twin as well, can't remember the strain, just that I managed to kill it immediately because I was so excited I couldn't stop fucking with it. I seem to remember all of them popping up around the same time across multiple strains, which is the weirdest thing for me. Haven't heard much about them before or since. Probably some weird moon shit.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 21, 2020)

I want to add my personal experience with herm prone strains. I think it has to do with light intensity. I ran some agent orange x goji og crosses. So nice. I'd never had orange before. I like first times. I've learned to savor them. Anyway, I cloned 2 of them and ran them 3 or 4 times inside. 2000w of HPS. I'd found some seeds in first run. After that I started watching harder. Found some nanners and pulled them. Every time, they showed at same time and on bottom branches. I ran the same clones outside this summer. No problems. Zero. I have run several strains indoors without problems. I have never seen a herm plant outdoors. Mexican bag seed, stray seeds from kind bags, and home made crosses. 
It was just fun to see herms inside, but not outside on the exact same genetic tissue. 
The other thing could be hormonal stuff from environmental things. I ran them on gh nutes inside. Outside, I'm organic.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 21, 2020)

I think if this thing is for real... the weirdo-freak-clone-double-tap-root-thingamabob is frail and needs to be babied. I think a lot of these stories (including mine) have ended up with the special one pooping out somehow. I think somebody needs to baby one of these along until it gets "unconfused" about what's going on (as well as all of us) and gets its cells growing properly.


----------



## Genki88 (Sep 21, 2020)

cbk123 said:


> Thought I'd share some outdoor Bodhi...haven't seen much sun in the last 2 weeks here in N. California with all the fires, but we got a little rain last night and today, cleaning the ash off the plants.
> 
> Banana Punch x 88g13hp,
> from seed, getting some nice color, probably gonna go until mid October
> ...


Spidermite issue on the last photo?


----------



## Palomar (Sep 21, 2020)

First Bohdi grow finishing up. 2 Dragons Blood look pretty much identical, sweet kinda tropical fuel scent, very nice yield. Support needed as tops get very heavy and stack well. Pinball Wizard also huge foxtail buds, great yield. Motor City testers lanky tall and small yield but looking forward to trying it out. All harvested but one, really enjoyed this grow. 

Nice to read some good open discussions and respect for people’s style and opinions. Everybody wins.

Here are some DB pics.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm hunting for Hippy Slayer seeds or clones, if anyone knows of anywhere they can still be acquired please shoot me a message! Much appreciated!


----------



## Houstini (Sep 21, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> I want to add my personal experience with herm prone strains. I think it has to do with light intensity. I ran some agent orange x goji og crosses. So nice. I'd never had orange before. I like first times. I've learned to savor them. Anyway, I cloned 2 of them and ran them 3 or 4 times inside. 2000w of HPS. I'd found some seeds in first run. After that I started watching harder. Found some nanners and pulled them. Every time, they showed at same time and on bottom branches. I ran the same clones outside this summer. No problems. Zero. I have run several strains indoors without problems. I have never seen a herm plant outdoors. Mexican bag seed, stray seeds from kind bags, and home made crosses.
> It was just fun to see herms inside, but not outside on the exact same genetic tissue.
> The other thing could be hormonal stuff from environmental things. I ran them on gh nutes inside. Outside, I'm organic.


First time I experienced large herm populations was my first run with a 1k DE in a tent. Almost the entire garden hermed to some degree, lessons learned. I’ll use the DE again but I’ll need more headspace than a tent.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 22, 2020)

Been nursing a Useful Black Domina x Hashplant Haze freebie through some nanners for a month. Most have sprouted from upper buds and from the top of those, maybe 40 or so over time, started a day after I pollinated her. Find one every few days now but very few not at the top of buds. Sister knows she’s a girl. 56 days.
I have had a couple like this but it has been a while. Most do seem to appear lower and in more shaded parts but this plant had a very few in even minimally shaded areas.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 22, 2020)

Green pantsuit said:


> I didn't manage to find a female on my first pack of terpenado. Everything else has been true so far with mango hashplant I guess being the only G13 papa in the bunch


I have had very high boy/girl ratios from some of the multi poly hybreeds crossed with other multi poly hybreeds than I have ever had with more basic crosses. Some have been near 50/50 but if you mess with these enough you will find a Boy Bomb.
Not knocking Bodhi on this but it seems part of living with fancy hybreeds, like a toll booth on the way to work. 
Note: Hillbill has never had a toll booth on the way to work.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Sep 22, 2020)

Genki88 said:


> Spidermite issue on the last photo?


Just a little...


----------



## Craigson (Sep 22, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> I'm hunting for Hippy Slayer seeds or clones, if anyone knows of anywhere they can still be acquired please shoot me a message! Much appreciated!


Pretty sure firstclassgenetics on IG had it on their list if you want to buck up for it


----------



## cbk123 (Sep 22, 2020)

Genki88 said:


> Spidermite issue on the last photo?


I haven't seen any spider mites, has some thirp damage though, and thats a lower bud that didnt get a cleaning from the light rain, lots of ash on it from the fires...been a fun year--aphids, thirps, pm, luckily only found one damaged bud from a caterpillar so far.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 22, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> I want to add my personal experience with herm prone strains. I think it has to do with light intensity. I ran some agent orange x goji og crosses. So nice. I'd never had orange before. I like first times. I've learned to savor them. Anyway, I cloned 2 of them and ran them 3 or 4 times inside. 2000w of HPS. I'd found some seeds in first run. After that I started watching harder. Found some nanners and pulled them. Every time, they showed at same time and on bottom branches. I ran the same clones outside this summer. No problems. Zero. I have run several strains indoors without problems. I have never seen a herm plant outdoors. Mexican bag seed, stray seeds from kind bags, and home made crosses.
> It was just fun to see herms inside, but not outside on the exact same genetic tissue.
> The other thing could be hormonal stuff from environmental things. I ran them on gh nutes inside. Outside, I'm organic.


The more I think about it, it’s probably a light spectrum issue. more and more research is showing hormonal correlation to availability of certain spectrum. Interesting stuff. 



cbk123 said:


> I haven't seen any spider mites, has some thirp damage though, and thats a lower bud that didnt get a cleaning from the light rain, lots of ash on it from the fires...been a fun year--aphids, thirps, pm, luckily only found one damaged bud from a caterpillar so far.


Dude!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 22, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> The more I think about it, it’s probably a light spectrum issue. more and more research is showing hormonal correlation to availability of certain spectrum. Interesting stuff.
> 
> 
> Dude!


Im under full spectrum LED and I push 1500umols at the canopy. I don’t see much of a correlation between light intensity and herms. I may have bitched about herms in my posts, but the frequency was very low. 9 or so out of 140 seeds. That isn’t too bad considering I ran basically all herm prone genetics. Those OG and Chem crosses sure do love turning into ladyboys! But the Strawberry Milk/Goji take the cake there. 

HPS definitely isn’t an ideal spectrum. I get better resin, terpenes, and yield under LED vs HPS. The plants look even better outdoors, and that is probably because they evolved in that exact environment. The only reason I stay indoors is because Maine outdoor is an absolute bitch to dial in. I leave that to @CopaGenetics.. For now.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 22, 2020)

Just now dropped my Lazy Lightning at 61 days, we’ll faded with average or so size. Buds consist of individual cone shaped and very dense buddettes slightly separated from each other. I expect those will tighten in cure. Trykes 75% cloudy 5% clear and 20% amber average on calyxes.
Smells like Cedar and turpentine or oil paints, some lemon and something like excellent soil. Been in the darkness since 5pm Sunday.


----------



## Senokai (Sep 22, 2020)

Terpenado #1 - Lots of pine terps with a sweet floral backend I cant quite define yet. Growth structure is good compared to the 2nd Terpenado I have running at the moment. 2nd expression is very lanky, stretchy and slower to flower than #1. Once #2 is farther along in flower I will post some pics. Both plants are on the slower side to flower than compared to the rest of the tent but not a put off by any means given how loud the terps are on this one. If the flavor is there when it is all said and done I consider this one a win!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 22, 2020)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> My buddy found one in his GSxSL but the smaller one died, larger one flowered out fine that I know of. I found a twin as well, can't remember the strain, just that I managed to kill it immediately because I was so excited I couldn't stop fucking with it. I seem to remember all of them popping up around the same time across multiple strains, which is the weirdest thing for me. Haven't heard much about them before or since. Probably some weird moon shit.


yea everybody ive talked to said 1 died when they found twins also


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Sep 22, 2020)

I’ve never personally found a twin seed. When people do though do they let them grow together in the same container or do people try to separate them and grow them in different containers?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 22, 2020)

Had both side sprout on one years ago and let em grow, one very normal and the other a real miniature version.


----------



## Senokai (Sep 22, 2020)

Raspberry HP - She is rather squat and the first few sets of leaves were very mutated as were the two other Raspberry HP seedlings that turned out to be males. Leaf mutations stopped after the first few sets of leaves. From what I can tell this is leaning rather hard on the 88g13hp side of the house. Classic "Indica Spice" smells and very frosty. I ended up using a male of Hazeman's Madness (88g13hp x Bubba Kush) to pollinate her. No real plans to explore that cross but you never know.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 22, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Pretty sure firstclassgenetics on IG had it on their list if you want to buck up for it


He culled it just recently... I just missed him... apparently everyone but me knew he had it... but I'm the only one who wanted to buy it lol

I might have to get IG, seems like I miss out on a lot of drops and cuts not having it... but man I hate social media haha


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 22, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Im under full spectrum LED and I push 1500umols at the canopy. I don’t see much of a correlation between light intensity and herms. I may have bitched about herms in my posts, but the frequency was very low. 9 or so out of 140 seeds. That isn’t too bad considering I ran basically all herm prone genetics. Those OG and Chem crosses sure do love turning into ladyboys! But the Strawberry Milk/Goji take the cake there.
> 
> HPS definitely isn’t an ideal spectrum. I get better resin, terpenes, and yield under LED vs HPS. The plants look even better outdoors, and that is probably because they evolved in that exact environment. The only reason I stay indoors is because Maine outdoor is an absolute bitch to dial in. I leave that to @CopaGenetics.. For now.


I didn’t say anything about light intensity although that probably weighs in because it is a stress factor. I was referring to the hormonal shifts do to spectrum availability. It wasn’t a comparison of indoor lighting schemes, other than they are all inferior to the sun.


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 22, 2020)

Has anyone grown the dla12 out? Thanks in advanced


----------



## Blueberry bref (Sep 23, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Not sure if this is what's going on with you, but I've been geeked up about this topic since I found a twin in a Goldstar x Snow Lotus plant (in the first few Bodhi seeds I ever bought and popped). I got a male and a runty sprout from a single seed.... the runt was killed off by mites (my ongoing tragedy). Later I came across this info that with twins from one seed, one of the sprouts is *an exact clone* of the mother in the cross. I've trolled this out there, and several people noted they'd found twins in Bodhi seeds and were monitoring them, but I still haven't heard an end result from anybody if they found a special plant with twins. I'm super curious if this actually works out for anybody (if they can even tell for sure without knowing the mom personally). Long story short... I wonder if you might have had twins pop out of the same seed. Perhaps that female is Bodhi's Masterkush clone??? Something worth watching anyway.
> 
> See #9 :
> 
> ...


I should be putting the first of my twin flame twins into flower in the next few weeks. Still waiting on the runt to sex out but the larger of the two is a female. They are still living together in a 5x5 pot. Should be an easy answer on if one's a goji b-cut clone or not.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 23, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I didn’t say anything about light intensity although that probably weighs in because it is a stress factor. I was referring to the hormonal shifts do to spectrum availability. It wasn’t a comparison of indoor lighting schemes, other than they are all inferior to the sun.


When I quote people sometimes I’ll bring up other points that people have made because I can’t be bothered to multi quote. My real computer is on the floor since moving so I do everything on a tiny phone. Hah. I apologize for any confusion.

I agree about the sun being superior in every way. It’s funny to see lighting companies brag about X lighting spectrum making big differences, additional reds, etc. basic 90+ cri 3000k is hands down the best spectrum for plant health because it is pretty balanced and close to the suns spectrum. A small bump in cyan and red brings it closer to sunlight, but these massive bumps in red we are seeing isn’t helping these plants. It just inflated efficiency numbers. Every time I bring a plant outside it just does better. It can be cold, windy, dry, humid, whatever. They are always happy. Contrast that to a grow room where you have to run VPD to make things look good, and they get stressed with any odd variation in climate. It’s weird.

Regarding the twins discussion: I got twins in the Cherry Sativa x SSDD pack. Both sprouted, i separated the tap roots and they both took off. Same with RBJF’s dark chocolate. Twins, separated, one was a runt but it took off and grew fine. I had to be really careful with them but it wasn’t too hard to keep them going.

Both the cherry SSDDs ended up being male and I didn’t have space to keep them so they are long gone. Both of the dark chocolates I got were female and they are their own unique phenos.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 23, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Raspberry HP - She is rather squat and the first few sets of leaves were very mutated as were the two other Raspberry HP seedlings that turned out to be males. Leaf mutations stopped after the first few sets of leaves. From what I can tell this is leaning rather hard on the 88g13hp side of the house. Classic "Indica Spice" smells and very frosty. I ended up using a male of Hazeman's Madness (88g13hp x Bubba Kush) to pollinate her. No real plans to explore that cross but you never know.View attachment 4691736View attachment 4691737


From my experience Hashplant crosses will usually start off with that spice smell. Check that leaf resin. It looks like a hard goji raspberry leaner. Hashplant leaners in structure tend to have (in my experience) less fan leaf resin production, more of a stinky/spicy smell in the resin, and overall larger bud structure. Your leaf curl tells me that she is sensitive to N, and the Hashplant is not a sensitive one. That Goji looks very dominant. Same structure I saw with my raz HP.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 23, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Regarding the twins discussion: I got twins in the Cherry Sativa x SSDD pack. Both sprouted, i separated the tap roots and they both took off. Same with RBJF’s dark chocolate. Twins, separated, one was a runt but it took off and grew fine. I had to be really careful with them but it wasn’t too hard to keep them going.
> 
> *Both the cherry SSDDs ended up being male* and I didn’t have space to keep them so they are long gone.


Hmm.... that's some bad news for this theory. At least one should have been a female.

Edit: ... if one of the sprouts is an exact clone of the mother as mentioned in that article on mutants I linked.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 23, 2020)

I suspect plant twins would physiologically Behave like twins of other species.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 23, 2020)

My one Lazy Lightning chopped yesterday does not look like a typical Hashplant cross, expressing a more Sativa pheno. 

lemon Wookie v2 are powerful and decent yielding getting more dank and hasty smelling in curing. Easy to grow and very happily loud as hell. Flowered 4 and very well pleased. Recommend.

4 Black Triangle at 25 days since planting not quite as vigorous as normal but coming around and getting greener, fed with blood meal in water a few days ago. Will go to flower tent about next weekend. All have wide leaves.

6 Guava Wookie at 14 days about to leave Solos for hot mix in 5” squares. Extremely vigorous and fast with wide leaves. Probably a little late to save a male this fall but I have interesting pollen for any pretty girls.


----------



## jp68 (Sep 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> My one Lazy Lightning chopped yesterday does not look like a typical Hashplant cross, expressing a more Sativa pheno.
> 
> lemon Wookie v2 are powerful and decent yielding getting more dank and hasty smelling in curing. Easy to grow and very happily loud as hell. Flowered 4 and very well pleased. Recommend.
> 
> ...


Im a fan of the loompa cut bodhi uses in his crosses. May run the strawberry head band before the dazzleberry but i think the unicorn milk or unicorn cherry may be first out of the latest drop. 1st t world problems i tell ya


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 23, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Im a fan of the loompa cut bodhi uses in his crosses. May run the strawberry head band before the dazzleberry but i think the unicorn milk or unicorn cherry may be first out of the latest drop. 1st t world problems i tell ya


The loompa cut is a legend! I’ll be waiting to hear from hillbill on this one for sure!!


----------



## Green Puddin (Sep 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Slowly inhaling fresh coffee resets taste buds for tasting wine.


You misspelled cocaine hillbill


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 23, 2020)

These 2 phenos of Sakura couldn't be any more different. I'm guessing the Bubba dom is on the left and Wookie on the right. The Wookie dom one is currently on week 4 of flower and the Bubba dom is on week 2. Both have a unique sweet and sour funk to them I've never smelled before. This is my first Wookie cross. A few days ago the Wookie dom one smelled like cotton candy on the stem rub. The Bubba dom one had barely any stretch as you can tell. Already cloned her and am planning on doing some S1's if the smoke is good. Have been looking for a short, stocky plant for a while now. Great for small tents and low maintenance grows. Hoping for some fire from these ladies.


----------



## Green Puddin (Sep 23, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> No idea how you making yourself look like a complete idiot would or should hurt my feelings , but ya thanks for the thought...
> Also thanks for proving my point
> 
> Cheers


He obviously has never spent much time around nova Scotia boys lol let alone A cape bretoner!!!!! It's not hard to tell when our feelings get hurt ,in person especially ...... And it usually takes a mother remark ,wife, kids or a spilled beer lmao


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 23, 2020)

Bodhi Plant and seed guide (Part 1)


(Sorry in advance for the lengthy & loving rant. ) Yessir, ghash refers to the current 88g13hp male that b uses. I believe it’s an F3 or an F4 that he’s worked from the F1 beans that @n8tiveguy gave him. To be certain, email him or mrs. b. He’s also had a previous F3 “Deadly G” male that...




overgrow.com





Just ran across this post from Nube. Seems like things go in cycles eh?


----------



## Senokai (Sep 23, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> From my experience Hashplant crosses will usually start off with that spice smell. Check that leaf resin. It looks like a hard goji raspberry leaner. Hashplant leaners in structure tend to have (in my experience) less fan leaf resin production, more of a stinky/spicy smell in the resin, and overall larger bud structure. Your leaf curl tells me that she is sensitive to N, and the Hashplant is not a sensitive one. That Goji looks very dominant. Same structure I saw with my raz HP.


@AdvancedBuffalo Thanks for the clarification on expressions. Im pretty new to the Bodhi catalog so it is much appreciated!


----------



## lastmob (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey guys, I am researching and trying to decide what Bodhi strains to grab. I need them to be fairly compact, finish in 9-10 weeks and yield well.

The site I am going to order from mostly has 88g13hp and Wookie crosses but also Space cake and Love Dawg. Love Dawg is Appalachia cross which sounded good to me at first but then I thought what if it is old stock?

Thank you for any suggestions


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 23, 2020)

Strawberry Milk F2. Early balls and late flower nuts. Nice!!!


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 23, 2020)

lastmob said:


> Hey guys, I am researching and trying to decide what Bodhi strains to grab. I need them to be fairly compact, finish in 9-10 weeks and yield well.
> 
> The site I am going to order from mostly has 88g13hp and Wookie crosses but also Space cake and Love Dawg. Love Dawg is Appalachia cross which sounded good to me at first but then I thought what if it is old stock?
> 
> Thank you for any suggestions


I ran love dawg years ago, was decent smoke, with a floral flavor but made me sneeze a lot, so I canned it. Old stock is fine, just scuff the seeds prior to soak/sow....g13/hp crosses require extra veg time, but will find some good yields... some wookies are the same, but what I've found is you must prune the shit out of those, because lots of bushy phenos pop up....


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 23, 2020)

Congrats @CopaGenetics on your brand being carried at GLG!!


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 23, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> When I quote people sometimes I’ll bring up other points that people have made because I can’t be bothered to multi quote. My real computer is on the floor since moving so I do everything on a tiny phone. Hah. I apologize for any confusion.
> 
> I agree about the sun being superior in every way. It’s funny to see lighting companies brag about X lighting spectrum making big differences, additional reds, etc. basic 90+ cri 3000k is hands down the best spectrum for plant health because it is pretty balanced and close to the suns spectrum. A small bump in cyan and red brings it closer to sunlight, but these massive bumps in red we are seeing isn’t helping these plants. It just inflated efficiency numbers. Every time I bring a plant outside it just does better. It can be cold, windy, dry, humid, whatever. They are always happy. Contrast that to a grow room where you have to run VPD to make things look good, and they get stressed with any odd variation in climate. It’s weird.
> 
> ...


I like to put my moms outdoors for a couple weeks every year in early summer. Something about the real sunlight and fresh air gets them reinvigorated and they grow much better afterwards. Not really feasible if you have a big grow and there is a chance you can bring in some undesirable pests but it works great for me.


----------



## Green Puddin (Sep 23, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> He culled it just recently... I just missed him... apparently everyone but me knew he had it... but I'm the only one who wanted to buy it lol
> 
> I might have to get IG, seems like I miss out on a lot of drops and cuts not having it... but man I hate social media haha


I just made an account .....I see all kinds of nice pics on Bodhi seeds page but I can't figure out where to find the strain name lol I am technologically retarded


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 23, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4692944
> 
> Strawberry Milk F2. Early balls and late flower nuts. Nice!!!



F***!!!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Sep 23, 2020)

blood orange x lucky charms I made.I have no idea what’s up with this thing. I haven’t topped it once and This is from seed. Would you flower it or trash it?


----------



## lastmob (Sep 23, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> I ran love dawg years ago, was decent smoke, with a floral flavor but made me sneeze a lot, so I canned it. Old stock is fine, just scuff the seeds prior to soak/sow....g13/hp crosses require extra veg time, but will find some good yields... some wookies are the same, but what I've found is you must prune the shit out of those, because lots of bushy phenos pop up....


Thanks, I am leaning toward g13/hp crosses from what I have read. I am growing in tents so cannot afford too much stretch.

Does the dad or mom influence the yield and structure of a plant more?


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 24, 2020)

Arrived today


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4693299
> blood orange x lucky charms I made.I have no idea what’s up with this thing. I haven’t topped it once and This is from seed. Would you flower it or trash it?


I'd flower it. Good looking plant.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4693299
> blood orange x lucky charms I made.I have no idea what’s up with this thing. I haven’t topped it once and This is from seed. Would you flower it or trash it?


Flower that ho! That would be a nice trait to identify by for certain phenos. She doesn’t look bad at all!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4693299
> blood orange x lucky charms I made.I have no idea what’s up with this thing. I haven’t topped it once and This is from seed. Would you flower it or trash it?



idk man i think that plant is FUGLY and i wouldn't waste my time with it, but im a nazi when it comes to picking plants


----------



## hillbill (Sep 24, 2020)

First up pot for 6 vigorous Guava Wookie planted 9/9. From Solos with slightly conditioned used mix to 5” nursery squares of my hotter ROLS.


----------



## Stickyjones (Sep 24, 2020)

@lastmob Id highly reccomend space monkey if they have it. I found ultra stinky og types as well as purple loud floral alcohol ones. Some of the og ones about doubled but could always tie down the top or do some other training. Can i ask where youre ordering from?


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 24, 2020)

Black Light Fantasy?

So couple days ago my 5 inch seedling in the morning was fine and dandy, 8 hours later it was full of balls, there was even a male flower that was open and this happened within 8 hours, ive never seen this before, crazy....

Today I check my other 6 inch seedlings aka small plants and two of them have shown female traits....Is this strain auto flower or what, they are out in the sun during the day and go in the tent at night for 24h of light....I will top the two and see what happens


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 24, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Black Light Fantasy?
> 
> So couple days ago my 5 inch seedling in the morning was fine and dandy, 8 hours later it was full of balls, there was even a male flower that was open and this happened within 8 hours, ive never seen this before, crazy....
> 
> Today I check my other 6 inch seedlings aka small plants and two of them have shown female traits....Is this strain auto flower or what, they are out in the sun during the day and go in the tent at night for 24h of light....I will top the two and see what happens


Could be stress or the time of the year. I know plants don't like to be moved that much.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 24, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Could be stress or the time of the year. I know plants don't like to be moved that much.


I moved plants in for the last 3-4 weeks before I started buying seeds. Mexican bagseed wouldn't finish outdoors here.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 24, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Black Light Fantasy?
> 
> So couple days ago my 5 inch seedling in the morning was fine and dandy, 8 hours later it was full of balls, there was even a male flower that was open and this happened within 8 hours, ive never seen this before, crazy....
> 
> Today I check my other 6 inch seedlings aka small plants and two of them have shown female traits....Is this strain auto flower or what, they are out in the sun during the day and go in the tent at night for 24h of light....I will top the two and see what happens


You're giving them full 24 hours of light? No dark hours?


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 24, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> You're giving them full 24 hours of light? No dark hours?


Yep 24 hours, sunlight during the day t5 at night, no timers, I will try topping them and moving them close to the t5 at night


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 24, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I moved plants in for the last 3-4 weeks before I started buying seeds. Mexican bagseed wouldn't finish outdoors here.


How was the smoke?


----------



## lastmob (Sep 24, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> @lastmob Id highly reccomend space monkey if they have it. I found ultra stinky og types as well as purple loud floral alcohol ones. Some of the og ones about doubled but could always tie down the top or do some other training. Can i ask where youre ordering from?


I'm in Europe. Was let down by Attitude and now considering Seed city and Sensible seeds.

Yield and structure are important for me since I don't grow for myself. On what grounds are you recommending Space monkey, quality only?

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Sep 24, 2020)

Space Monkey was the beginning of my Wookie adventure. Vaping Space Monkey f2 this moment in Arizer Air 1.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Sep 24, 2020)

A Rolling Thunder on day 40ish; one of the four currently in flower.


----------



## Craigson (Sep 24, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Yep 24 hours, sunlight during the day t5 at night, no timers, I will try topping them and moving them close to the t5 at night


Could it be as simple as the drastic change from Sunlight to T5 stressing them out??


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 24, 2020)

glg is delivers !!! 2 day shipping is now back. more bodhi is always a good sign !!!
this recent bodhi drop heals what has been a tough year in general. thank you b & thank you glg


hopefully these bodhi girls finish soon


and yes another trellis is needed soon...


----------



## BigJonster (Sep 24, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Could it be as simple as the drastic change from Sunlight to T5 stressing them out??


I would take this into consideration, unless a t-5 is 3" away. T-5's are just weak sauce


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 24, 2020)

What would y’all pick for Copa freebies? Ancient OG f3 or Gogi OG f2?


----------



## Green pantsuit (Sep 24, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Black Light Fantasy?
> 
> So couple days ago my 5 inch seedling in the morning was fine and dandy, 8 hours later it was full of balls, there was even a male flower that was open and this happened within 8 hours, ive never seen this before, crazy....
> 
> Today I check my other 6 inch seedlings aka small plants and two of them have shown female traits....Is this strain auto flower or what, they are out in the sun during the day and go in the tent at night for 24h of light....I will top the two and see what happens


I had a banana split x black lime reserve project that gave me a few autoflowering males. Could likely be something in that gene pool


----------



## Green pantsuit (Sep 24, 2020)

Thought I'd share a branch of one of my favorite Pillow Book seeds coming down. Then at the bottom there is a shot of Mango Hashplant going berzerker at day 30! I'll get some good shots of all the ladies as they finish up.


----------



## seedy character (Sep 24, 2020)

Really torn about this Copa freebie business. As much as I want him to succeed, I hope GLG doesn't sell out before the 1st. Would like to try out both of his bitches. Those Ancient OG f3 though. Oh boy.

@CrunchBerries Both!

To someone that asked about DLA 12 again. Most common were open/stretchy types that produced loose "wand" type buds where the buds elongated to cover most of the internodal space for the upper third of the plants. Less common was the typical sparse bush hashplant types with grenade/clump/golfball type buds. Most all had spicy hash scents like incense burning in a mechanics shop. Weird greasy smell. You don't pop these for terps though, its all about that crazy head high. Which is superb for most all examples regardless of structure. Some late nanners and immature seeds on a few, but this in no way detracted from the quality of those that didn't.

T5s are based af and supremely badass for the right application.

To all: Weather here has been a particularly fierce foe this year and is forcing the dreaded too early for most harvest. Will be lurking when I can, but not posting much. Hope you all have a wonderful fall. Keep planting those seeds.

Edited: for bowl thought.

It occurs to me that for brevity sake the outcomes usually outweigh the minutiae that people often seek here. So to better convey what DLA 12 is like, Taller plants where 8-10" with open sativa like structure with dominant cola. Medium dark, thin, & sparsely leaved. Began to yellow around week 7-8, guano/kelp tea stopped progression suggesting high P requirements(opinion). Branching was strong and self supporting in high wind.
Smaller pants were typical 6-8" umbrella/orb hashplant types, these were thankfully the tight node expression and didn't suffer from droopy buds. Bulletproof start to finish. Dark green foliage with purple blushings appearing around late September.
Taller plants went to second week of November. Were ready at halloween though.
Smaller were pulled Oct 17. I like amber. At 35 North. All organic, mostly, lol. Hope this helps.


----------



## YardG (Sep 24, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> What would y’all pick for Copa freebies? Ancient OG f3 or Gogi OG f2?


I'd definitely go for the Ancient OG.


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 24, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Could it be as simple as the drastic change from Sunlight to T5 stressing them out??


It’s in part what you said, Craigson, the daily shift in spectrum is doing the plant no favors.
Also, 24 hours a day light on those poor babies, is just too much for them to handle.

@dakilla187, pick a light source, and stick with it.
Pick a lighting schedule for your plants and stick with it.
24 hours a day lighting HURTS your plants.
The dark period is when they actually grow.
Plants need to sleep just as much as you do.


----------



## Stickyjones (Sep 25, 2020)

lastmob said:


> I'm in Europe. Was let down by Attitude and now considering Seed city and Sensible seeds.
> 
> Yield and structure are important for me since I don't grow for myself. On what grounds are you recommending Space monkey, quality only?
> 
> Cheers


The structures are all over the place of space monkey but my 2 favorite ones had good structure and strong branching. If you take clones it could work. If you go through seed citys available list and type em in the search bar here it will bring up people who have grown them, could always reach out with some pm to ask how their experiences were.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 25, 2020)

I may be wrong but to my understanding cannabis is in i think (the c3) category its called meaning it is a plant that can be under light 24hr and grow. A goggle search would prob bring up what I speak of. 

. Bottom line is 18/6 is cheaper and 24 hour light may get you more of a bush but proper training will accomplish the same thing and more. Jmo regaurdless of whether or not it should be done. In my case my soil is on point and I have to ask my veg space to slow down! I'm on 24 as of now while I fit timers into my space but I won't continue when fully set up. Others may know the "category" I speak of. Figure it was worth a mention, do what floats your boat!

Happy growing!


----------



## Palomar (Sep 25, 2020)

One of the Pinball Wiz and Dragons Milk getting trimmed up... some pretty amazing pungent scents from the PinWiz. DM nice tight and light colored buds. 

Motor City testers and another DM finishing up.


respect,
pal


----------



## Senokai (Sep 25, 2020)

Terpenado #2 -

This expression is a total stretch monster compared to Terp #1. It is hard to tell from the pictures but it is a bit more frosty and not as loud on the nose as #1. Terp profile is more berry/smooth like and way less on the pine side of the house. Super slow to flower but its starting to groove. the structure of #1 is far superior as well as terp profile and flower time. If anyone is thinking about grabbing a pack I would say to go for it.


----------



## the-dolomite (Sep 25, 2020)

Road Kill Unicorn v2 starting to show some purple.


----------



## Stickyjones (Sep 25, 2020)

@Senokai that girl is frosty as hell. Its impressive that even the big fan leaves and stems have some trich action going on


----------



## lambchopedd (Sep 25, 2020)

Stupid Question, but where can I show off my @CopaGenetics strains? I know she's usually pretty active here. If I gotta.. I can always throw a goji in the background to keep on topic 

I have two phenos of Crazy B... one is ridiculously frosty @ 4wks, while the other is wayy darker & squat; just under 4wks and starting to produce some frost.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 25, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Terpenado #2 -
> 
> This expression is a total stretch monster compared to Terp #1. It is hard to tell from the pictures but it is a bit more frosty and not as loud on the nose as #1. Terp profile is more berry/smooth like and way less on the pine side of the house. Super slow to flower but its starting to groove. the structure of #1 is far superior as well as terp profile and flower time. If anyone is thinking about grabbing a pack I would say to go for it.
> 
> View attachment 4694835View attachment 4694836View attachment 4694840


I know I have shit on strawberry milk quite a lot.. But I fully intend on going back and pheno hunting 2-3 packs of terpenado. It’s a pheno hunters dream as far as terps go. There is magic to be found in there for sure n


----------



## joeko420 (Sep 25, 2020)

First 2 photos: GG#4 x SSDD (Outdoor) looking and smelling absolutely incredible. GG gas and chunking out golf ball size lowers. Glad I have 8 seeds left - haven't seen as a freebie for a bit.





Banana OG x 88g13hp (Tester) Pheno #2. Indoor run produced very functional/enjoyable high and banana hash cereal terps. Should be interesting how the additional maturity and sun rays will change this one.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 25, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> First 2 photos: GG#4 x SSDD (Outdoor) looking and smelling absolutely incredible. GG gas and chunking out golf ball size lowers. Glad I have 8 seeds left - haven't seen as a freebie for a bit.
> 
> View attachment 4695173
> 
> ...


They look fantastic dude!!

So the banana came through with that cross? The Hashplant seems to be more dominant than the wookie so that makes me pretty excited for the banana spliff.


----------



## jp68 (Sep 25, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> They look fantastic dude!!
> 
> So the banana came through with that cross? The Hashplant seems to be more dominant than the wookie so that makes me pretty excited for the banana spliff.


Anyone here test the mothers milk x wookie? not sure which of the mothers milk crosses to run from the last drop first


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 25, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> I may be wrong but to my understanding cannabis is in i think (the c3) category its called meaning it is a plant that can be under light 24hr and grow. A goggle search would prob bring up what I speak of.
> 
> . Bottom line is 18/6 is cheaper and 24 hour light may get you more of a bush but proper training will accomplish the same thing and more. Jmo regaurdless of whether or not it should be done. In my case my soil is on point and I have to ask my veg space to slow down! I'm on 24 as of now while I fit timers into my space but I won't continue when fully set up. Others may know the "category" I speak of. Figure it was worth a mention, do what floats your boat!
> 
> Happy growing!


The 24hr thing is a bad idea imho. The roots grow while it's dark, everything above surface grows while the lights are on. This is my teaching, but I'm open to other teachings.
Edit: healthy roots, healthy flowers


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 25, 2020)

lambchopedd said:


> Stupid Question, but where can I show off my @CopaGenetics strains? I know she's usually pretty active here. If I gotta.. I can always throw a goji in the background to keep on topic
> 
> I have two phenos of Crazy B... one is ridiculously frosty @ 4wks, while the other is wayy darker & squat; just under 4wks and starting to produce some frost.


Start a thread on @CopaGenetics ..it'd be nice to see your work.


----------



## bythekasiz (Sep 25, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Anyone here test the mothers milk x wookie? not sure which of the mothers milk crosses to run from the last drop first


Yea I ran those, there are a few bud shots back in this thread somewhere. I ended up with really big dense buds but not much flavor came through even after a long cure. They went about 9 weeks. It is a cashcroppers dream and probably part of the reason on the name WOMO like WOMD (weapons of mass destruction). Imo I would be on the lookout for a good male in the pack since both of these have been part of his library for a while now. I crossed it to a few things like the mimosa hp and I’m getting a lot of mothers milk phenos. Vanilla milkshake, candy hearts, mild creamy deliciousness. Good luck!


----------



## jp68 (Sep 25, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Yea I ran those, there are a few bud shots back in this thread somewhere. I ended up with really big dense buds but not much flavor came through even after a long cure. They went about 9 weeks. It is a cashcroppers dream and probably part of the reason on the name WOMO like WOMD (weapons of mass destruction). Imo I would be on the lookout for a good male in the pack since both of these have been part of his library for a while now. I crossed it to a few things like the mimosa hp and I’m getting a lot of mothers milk phenos. Vanilla milkshake, candy hearts, mild creamy deliciousness. Good luck!


Curious as to how many girls you got to look at when you ran it. Was leaning towards the pu as ive never ran it or the mothers so it would kill 2 birds with one stone dealio so thanks for the heads up


----------



## bythekasiz (Sep 25, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Curious as to how many girls you got to look at when you ran it. Was leaning towards the pu as ive never ran it or the mothers so it would kill 2 birds with one stone dealio so thanks for the heads up


No problem, I just pulled up my email to B and it looks like I had 5 females out of 9 seedlings. They all needed staking and were problem free. I would suggest running the PU first also. Then if your are one to chuck pollen you could look for a WOMO to go with your keeper from the PU and be golden.


----------



## jp68 (Sep 25, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> No problem, I just pulled up my email to B and it looks like I had 5 females out of 9 seedlings. They all needed staking and were problem free. I would suggest running the PU first also. Then if your are one to chuck pollen you could look for a WOMO to go with your keeper from the PU and be golden.


Wish i could chuck some pollen .Definitely have a wide range of girls from Bodhi and CSi that i wish i could hit with WOMO .. Maybe one day and thanks again


----------



## mindriot (Sep 25, 2020)

Finally have some shots of one of my DLA5 x Goji OGs.. a wet sock / sour milk smell so far.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Sep 25, 2020)

lambchopedd said:


> Stupid Question, but where can I show off my @CopaGenetics strains? I know she's usually pretty active here. If I gotta.. I can always throw a goji in the background to keep on topic
> 
> I have two phenos of Crazy B... one is ridiculously frosty @ 4wks, while the other is wayy darker & squat; just under 4wks and starting to produce some frost.


I'm interested in Crazy B... Myself. I like that Copa's strains are geared towards outdoors.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 25, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> The 24hr thing is a bad idea imho. The roots grow while it's dark, everything above surface grows while the lights are on. This is my teaching, but I'm open to other teachings.
> Edit: healthy roots, healthy flowers


 I agree 100% just saying this is my understanding of the plant. In nature there is dark so wtf, we should have it to. Plus less electricity etc. Hope all is well with you! And hope you ALL are well and healthy!

Happy growing!


----------



## jasonryan00 (Sep 25, 2020)

maybe i just got lucky with phenos but i finished 2 lucky wookie and they have such a loud gas and sour nose. Anyone else have ones that turned out like that?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 25, 2020)

jasonryan00 said:


> maybe i just got lucky with phenos but i finished 2 lucky wookie and they have such a loud gas and sour nose. Anyone else have ones that turned out like that?



Both I have had were exceptional. Id like to get my hands on another pack. They were similar to what you described above. I have one on the rack now. Loud and yielded well... Very RED hairs. Dark red and frosty as a MF. Will post a pic tomorrow. Took it down at 74 days i think it was. Will be growing again. 

Happy growing!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 25, 2020)

lambchopedd said:


> Stupid Question, but where can I show off my @CopaGenetics strains? I know she's usually pretty active here. If I gotta.. I can always throw a goji in the background to keep on topic
> 
> I have two phenos of Crazy B... one is ridiculously frosty @ 4wks, while the other is wayy darker & squat; just under 4wks and starting to produce some frost.


As mentioned just start your own thread for... I'd love to see your grow, I just got a pack of Crazy Bitch and the Project 25 freebie from GLG


----------



## FlowersWithPowers (Sep 25, 2020)

jasonryan00 said:


> maybe i just got lucky with phenos but i finished 2 lucky wookie and they have such a loud gas and sour nose. Anyone else have ones that turned out like that?


I've only grown one Lucky Wookie so far, but it had an insanely addictive chem marshmellow funk. I didn't think I'd like the marshmellow kinda smell but I loved it. Very chem effects.


----------



## joeko420 (Sep 25, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> They look fantastic dude!!
> 
> So the banana came through with that cross? The Hashplant seems to be more dominant than the wookie so that makes me pretty excited for the banana spliff.


Thank you! Popped 7 seeds, 3 female. Out of those, two were heavy on the banana. The other closer to overly ripe citrus which was undesirable. You should be excited


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 25, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Wish i could chuck some pollen .Definitely have a wide range of girls from Bodhi and CSi that i wish i could hit with WOMO .. Maybe one day and thanks again


It's not that hard (if the # of hours of darkness are right). Cut a lot of branches, put them in a big cup of h20. not in direct sun and tap the male flowers so pollen comes out. seal pollen and wash outside of container with h20. I pollenated a separate day after I changed/showered. Pulled the female in another room with no wind pollinated some lowers, then sprayed her down 2 hours later with h20, then back in tent. Just like humans, it's easy to make ganja babies.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 26, 2020)

jasonryan00 said:


> maybe i just got lucky with phenos but i finished 2 lucky wookie and they have such a loud gas and sour nose. Anyone else have ones that turned out like that?


So you have met the Wookie!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 26, 2020)

Nug shots! Woo!



Peach Hashplant keeper

Peach terpenes on the front followed by a sour, then notes of Hashplant pepper and possibly some citrus developing over time. The peach smell is best before cure. It seems to be transitioning from sweet peach to sour peach during cure.

She has very rigid trichomes which leads me to believe that she doesn’t permeate terpenes much. The sour peach smell is there upon opening the jar, but is extremely “in your face” when grinding the bud. Seems like you have to break her down to really get the full terpene profile



Black Triangle Keeper

Seems to be a Hashplant leaner in structure, terpenes, and TK brings the resin? I say resin? Because I’m not sure if the Hashplant dad or breeding moms bring resin. Usually the most frosty phenos are mom leaning in structure and terps, where the hashy smelling phenos are chunkier and have less leaf resin. This has led me to believe that moms seem to bring the resin in Hashplant crosses. But I’m not seeing much TK in this girl. There is maybe a smooth OG front end on it and some earthiness? it has to cure more.

I trimmed this girl before I had to go in for a work shift and was told that I smelled like pungent weed. This just doesn’t happen with most modern hybrids.

The high on this point pheno was TK/G13HP balanced IMO. More energetic/focus/calming “get stuff done” high in the first 45 min followed by a smooth transition to relaxation and bedtime. Perfect after work strain to get daily stuff done and enjoy your night. No couch lock, just relaxing.

I finished testing the other 4 phenos and I wasn’t very thrilled. Two were very earthy and TK structure dominant. High on those was calming but not exactly interesting. No nuances or special characteristics. The other two were very frosty but horribly low yielders. Those had better OG type terpenes and were more potent.. But the couch lock effects were too much. My selected pheno, in my opinion, brings the yield and structure of the hashplant, plus the high of the TK without serious compromise. Terpenes need to develop in cure



Electric Cowboy Keeper

This one is an absolutely beautiful pheno. Pure OG terpenes through and through. The smell up front is oily rag with brake cleaner, with some sour citrus notes behind. Slight earth as with everything Hashplant related.

First smoke test was great, OG type high with a steady relaxed but uplifted effect until bed time. I didn’t seem to detect any increased energy. If you are tired, expect to be more tired with this one. If you are awake and energetic, expect a “cruising down the road on a warm day with the windows down” feeling.

More testing needed on this one but I think it is a solid keeper.

That’s all that is dry enough for cure at this point. More to come in the future.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 26, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> It’s in part what you said, Craigson, the daily shift in spectrum is doing the plant no favors.
> Also, 24 hours a day light on those poor babies, is just too much for them to handle.
> 
> @dakilla187, pick a light source, and stick with it.
> ...


Had an old head ask me once "How would you like to go with no sleep? " been on 18/6 since and haven't looked back.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 26, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Had an old head ask me once "How would you like to go with no sleep? " been on 18/6 since and haven't looked back.


Even 18 hours is WAY more light than cannabis gets in its natural environment. They're in a pretty unnatural situation as it is at 18. I'm pretty out of date with newer strategies but 24 hours of light seems super stressful to me. I wouldn't like a spotlight shining on my bed all night, personally. But I'm not a plant either... sort of a vegetable at times perhaps.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 26, 2020)

First impression of Lazy Lightning is instant euphoria that builds with more vaping, relaxing and potent. Tends to be a bit disorienting and time distorting. Mid density on buds.
This is the most fuel tasting herb I have ever had, somewhat smells fuel like but the taste is full on full service gas station from 1970. 

My Old Soul I am using now is all Pine and a hint of mint, but extremely piney.

Bodhi has some incredible terps and tastes and most all his goodies are deeply powerful.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 26, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Even 18 hours is WAY more light than cannabis gets in its natural environment. They're in a pretty unnatural situation as it is at 18. I'm pretty out of date with newer strategies but 24 hours of light seems super stressful to me. I wouldn't like a spotlight shining on my bed all night, personally. But I'm not a plant either.


Lights on 24 hours, sounds like jail to me. After 30 years passing, it's still traumatizing to remember!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 26, 2020)

i don't do it, although i have, but plants that veg under 24-0 do grow faster than 18-6 - that's a fact and there's nothing wrong with either preference - some ppl prefer 20-4 also and there's nothing wrong there either 

it's a matter of preference and opinion but it all works


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 26, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> i don't do it, although i have, but plants that veg under 24-0 do grow faster than 18-6 - that's a fact and there's nothing wrong with either preference - some ppl prefer 20-4 also and there's nothing wrong there either
> 
> it's a matter of preference and opinion but it all works


I'd agree they grow faster in veg on 24/0, but then when the flip comes the roots are undeveloped, leaving the plant to work harder to make good flowers. To me, it's just not worth it. Bigger plants don't mean better flowers. The fact is, happy plants need some rest.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Sep 26, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Start a thread on @CopaGenetics ..it'd be nice to see your work.


I just messaged a relatively important RIU member asking how I go about doing that. Although I do work with all kinds of strains from all kinds of breeders including rare landrace varietals, Bodhi seeds will always be in my roster and I plan on preserving some of the older, extremely rare Bodhi creations and giving them away as freebies. Hopefully all of this works out.


----------



## YardG (Sep 26, 2020)

Dumb question, but dontcha just click on the "Post Thread" or whatever green button at the top of the Breeders and Seed Reviews section?

One of us could just start a thread asking to see people's photos of Copa releases.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 26, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I just messaged a relatively important RIU member asking how I go about doing that. Although I do work with all kinds of strains from all kinds of breeders including rare landrace varietals, Bodhi seeds will always be in my roster and I plan on preserving some of the older, extremely rare Bodhi creations and giving them away as freebies. Hopefully all of this works out.


I'm getting a good chuckle imagining relative importance.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Sep 26, 2020)

YardG said:


> Dumb question, but dontcha just click on the "Post Thread" or whatever green button at the top of the Breeders and Seed Reviews section?
> 
> One of us could just start a thread asking to see people's photos of Copa releases.


 I want to make sure I am following protcol on the forum as far as being an advertiser etc... before I do anything.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Sep 26, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I want to make sure I am following protcol on the forum as far as being an advertiser etc... before I do anything.


I just started a thread... lets see where this goes hahaha!!!


----------



## cbk123 (Sep 26, 2020)

Enjoying all the sharing going on here lately, thought I'd post some more pics...

One of 3 Peach Hashplants, hoping these come out as good as the ones AdvancedBuffalo has been posting. Probably a few weeks to go, nice size colas, fruity smell on this one. A little caterpillar damage on the left bud!



Super Silver Hashplant, one of 2, both similar, nice big buds, with the lemon/lime Super Silver Haze smell. Similar smell to the Silver Mountain I grew a few years ago, but with denser and bigger buds. 


Chem D x SSDD, one of 2, both plants have nice structure, dense buds, and a chem smell, prob 3 or so weeks left till finish...pretty nice for a freebie!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 26, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'd agree they grow faster in veg on 24/0, but then when the flip comes the roots are undeveloped, leaving the plant to work harder to make good flowers. To me, it's just not worth it. Bigger plants don't mean better flowers. The fact is, happy plants need some rest.


that's not a fact


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 26, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> that's not a fact


As someone who's not an educated man, I submit that it may only be opinion. It is mine. I respect yours, and whomever else finds success with theirs.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Sep 26, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Nug shots! Woo!
> 
> View attachment 4695574
> 
> ...


Stop taking up the thread with your bag weed pic bro


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Sep 26, 2020)

Most of you have years and years more experience than I do, but I ran my veg tent 24/0 for a while and if anything it seemed like it was slowing some plants down. Not sure if it had to do with the age of the plant (I had seedlings and teens together) or if it was strain dependent, but some would basically just start to lose vigor. Droopy leaves, fading color, takes longer to respond to watering, etc. They just seemed 'tired'. Whenever I turned the lights off for the night they seemed to come back stronger the next day. JME. Could be all in my head.
Whatever the cause for root growth, I will say this...there has been a STRONG correlation between the health of my roots and the quality of my buds. I sometimes feel like roots are the unsung heroes of cannabis, quietly doing all the hard work below the surface and out of site. There should be a cup category for most impressive rootball.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 26, 2020)

Having used many veg cycles, I feel the more hours , the better, with diminishing returns after about 20/4.
Running 18/6 right now which helps to keep from overloading the flower tent.


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 26, 2020)

Black Triangle
It really pulled triangle on this pheno as its dense solid rocks like my cannaventure lvtk cuts, not very smelly, im very excited to go through more phenos after seeing this potential

I been running 24/0 for 10 years hundreds of plants, so far no probs with most of those hours under the sun, ran a timer once and saw no differance, i dunno...Think im a put the timer back anyhow since I did buy it


----------



## cbk123 (Sep 26, 2020)

Second Starflight Guava clone getting some fall colors


Blueberry Hashplant clone, have had this keeper for 6+ years, strong berry smell, early finisher, dense buds, resistant to pm, heavy yields


Pineapple Hashplant, one of the first Bodhi packs I ever bought, planted my last 3 seeds this spring and got one female. Smelling of overripe pineapple, not the biggest buds in the garden, but nice and dense, also looking to finish early


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 26, 2020)

How much do you outdoor growers yield per plant normally? I know it prob varies based on plant.


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 26, 2020)

seedy character said:


> Really torn about this Copa freebie business. As much as I want him to succeed, I hope GLG doesn't sell out before the 1st. Would like to try out both of his bitches. Those Ancient OG f3 though. Oh boy.
> 
> @CrunchBerries Both!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great information I’m excited to pop them


----------



## CopaGenetics (Sep 26, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> How much do you outdoor growers yield per plant normally? I know it prob varies based on plant.


2lbs on a midge/runt, up to 7 or 8 on a fatty. Strain dependent of course.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Sep 26, 2020)

YardG said:


> I'd definitely go for the Ancient OG.


If you grow outdoors go for the AOG, if you grow indoors go for the Goji. If you do both, I would run AOG. The goji is great but not a huge producer but the high is amazing. The AOG has be a pleasantly uplifting slightly giggly high as well... definitely social weed and I dont say that too often. Secret Chief F2 freebs are almost ready. I am foaming at the mouth waiting for the smoke testing! 

I know 3 or 4 advanced growers that are absolutely killing the Peach HP and one even said it is mildly trippy/forgetfull. Wooooohoooooo!


----------



## SFnone (Sep 26, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> How much do you outdoor growers yield per plant normally? I know it prob varies based on plant.


it is variable... depends on a lot of things, but you can have one person grow one plant in one area, and another grow the same plant in a different area, and have very different outcomes. Overall i'd say more than indoors, but it can range tremendously.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 27, 2020)

Outdoor: last few weeks before things have to come down, I have two bodhi plants this season, stinky unicorn and HAOG x ssdd

Stinky unicorn could go probably till the end of October but I don’t live in the tropics so that’s not going to work out lol. Anyways this girl has green leaves always praying dark purple flowers I love the structure on it, it is also the strongest floral/herbal/perfume smell I’ve ever smelled in a ganja plant, not sure I’ll keep it because if it can’t finish in time where I live it serves me no practical purpose. 

Haog x ssdd. This plant has nice spacing on the branches and super frosty. Very white low to medium sized flowers. Smell is different everytime this plant has changed smells 10 times from seed lol. It’s not strong but I’ve gotten everything to nothing. I know the dry and cure will give me the true smell and flavor on the flower. I didn’t have clones of this and that’s fine I have more seeds to go through because this looks like a late October strain also. 

Who had good luck with early finishers from the bodhi line? What did you grow? I’m going to keep exploring I prefer to do the work to get the eventual reward. But I know some may have a more consistent finish time which I’d love to hear about. 

Shoutout to all the outdoor growers. Full sun no cover no fear. Bless your garden and harvest.


----------



## unomas (Sep 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> First impression of Lazy Lightning is instant euphoria that builds with more vaping, relaxing and potent. Tends to be a bit disorienting and time distorting. Mid density on buds.
> This is the most fuel tasting herb I have ever had, somewhat smells fuel like but the taste is full on full service gas station from 1970.
> 
> My Old Soul I am using now is all Pine and a hint of mint, but extremely piney.
> ...


Good to hear on the Lazy Lightning!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Outdoor: last few weeks before things have to come down, I have two bodhi plants this season, stinky unicorn and HAOG x ssdd
> 
> Stinky unicorn could go probably till the end of October but I don’t live in the tropics so that’s not going to work out lol. Anyways this girl has green leaves always praying dark purple flowers I love the structure on it, it is also the strongest floral/herbal/perfume smell I’ve ever smelled in a ganja plant, not sure I’ll keep it because if it can’t finish in time where I live it serves me no practical purpose.
> 
> ...


Your probably not going to like this response but finish time is not typically an American breeding goal. Cinderella 99 has been one of the only strains I have run that was bred in the US that is true breeding for fast finish, she will finish in 45-60 days without fail.


----------



## bythekasiz (Sep 27, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Outdoor: last few weeks before things have to come down, I have two bodhi plants this season, stinky unicorn and HAOG x ssdd
> 
> Stinky unicorn could go probably till the end of October but I don’t live in the tropics so that’s not going to work out lol. Anyways this girl has green leaves always praying dark purple flowers I love the structure on it, it is also the strongest floral/herbal/perfume smell I’ve ever smelled in a ganja plant, not sure I’ll keep it because if it can’t finish in time where I live it serves me no practical purpose.
> 
> ...


That HA SSDD is excellent smoke but it is more of a 9-10 weeker, it really packs on those last couple weeks. As stated before in this thread, your best bet will be with 88hp crosses, space monkey, Apollo crosses such as Endor Score, but even then it will be pheno dependent on flowering time. Good Luck!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 27, 2020)

Been working over some J1 Hashplant (Jack Herer x Skunk #1) x 88g13HP freebie for a few weeks, flowered 2 a while back and it is very sour when opening the wax worm box it’s in, and that carries fully to the taste. This has that sour edge that evokes thoughts of Feral hogs with a hint of Skunk. Add earthy woodsy deep hashy to that. Sounds gross but is more infatuating than anything. Like most Bodhi, potency is better than most, with caution to not just hit the recliner. Been using mostly late in the day but if you are active and stay that way, everything becomes intriguing. Very interesting that way. Hard hitting and decent yielding with what some call “bag appeal”.
Incredible amount of vapor which is telling on potency.


----------



## cbk123 (Sep 27, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Outdoor: last few weeks before things have to come down, I have two bodhi plants this season, stinky unicorn and HAOG x ssdd
> 
> Stinky unicorn could go probably till the end of October but I don’t live in the tropics so that’s not going to work out lol. Anyways this girl has green leaves always praying dark purple flowers I love the structure on it, it is also the strongest floral/herbal/perfume smell I’ve ever smelled in a ganja plant, not sure I’ll keep it because if it can’t finish in time where I live it serves me no practical purpose.
> 
> ...


All of the Hashplant crosses I've grown from Bodhi here in Northern California have finished early, especially when running clones--first week of October or earlier. Ive grown Blueberry HP, Pineapple HP, Peach HP, More Cowbell, Hollyweed, Black Triangle, SuperSilver HP, Lemon G HP, Wookie HP, and Boysenberry HP


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 27, 2020)

cbk123 said:


> Second Starflight Guava clone getting some fall colors
> View attachment 4695978
> 
> Blueberry Hashplant clone, have had this keeper for 6+ years, strong berry smell, early finisher, dense buds, resistant to pm, heavy yields
> ...


Man that Starflight Guava is gorgeous. I keep looking at it every time I get on haha


----------



## Senokai (Sep 27, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> @Senokai that girl is frosty as hell. Its impressive that even the big fan leaves and stems have some trich action going on


Thanks @Stickyjones. The frost came out of nowhere.


----------



## Senokai (Sep 27, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I know I have shit on strawberry milk quite a lot.. But I fully intend on going back and pheno hunting 2-3 packs of terpenado. It’s a pheno hunters dream as far as terps go. There is magic to be found in there for sure n


100% agree. I plan on breeding with Terpenado in one form or another. There really is something unique to be found in this strain.


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 27, 2020)

I have a single terpanado female, its still young but little on the leafy side, im still hoping it pulls above average quality...
Gawd I still have a lot of strains to sort through, I wish I could just pop them all and be done with it, ran into some duds with sun ra and ssdd’s....
ssdd seems to have a lot of crap mixedup in there, hope I find at least one to represent my sticker i got lol


----------



## Boosky (Sep 27, 2020)

Senokai said:


> 100% agree. I plan on breeding with Terpenado in one form or another. There really is something unique to be found in this strain.


This is good news since I have Terpenado and Strawberry Milk F2, the only Strawberry Milk crosses I have. Don't like the reports of the Strawberry Milk F2 coming in, so this is refreshing to hear.


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 27, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'd agree they grow faster in veg on 24/0, but then when the flip comes the roots are undeveloped, leaving the plant to work harder to make good flowers. To me, it's just not worth it. Bigger plants don't mean better flowers. The fact is, happy plants need some rest.


If Harold wants to spend more money then necessary on electricity, and finish with smaller buds, that’s his bad choice to make.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Your probably not going to like this response but finish time is not typically an American breeding goal. Cinderella 99 has been one of the only strains I have run that was bred in the US that is true breeding for fast finish, she will finish in 45-60 days without fail.


Dude it’s my goal lol. I completely understand and agree with what you are saying. I’m looking for those Great Lake unicorn plants. I have found it in csi bubblegum cookies and strayfox strawberrry honey. And I will eventually find one from bodhi! I believe. Lol. High vibes all around


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 27, 2020)

cbk123 said:


> All of the Hashplant crosses I've grown from Bodhi here in Northern California have finished early, especially when running clones--first week of October or earlier. Ive grown Blueberry HP, Pineapple HP, Peach HP, More Cowbell, Hollyweed, Black Triangle, SuperSilver HP, Lemon G HP, Wookie HP, and Boysenberry HP


Thanks dude I have a handful of the HP , I have one female banana punch HP in Veg. I really like the structure and assorted candy smell the plant gives off at this stage. Thanks again


----------



## Senokai (Sep 27, 2020)

Boosky said:


> This is good news since I have Terpenado and Strawberry Milk F2, the only Strawberry Milk crosses I have. Don't like the reports of the Strawberry Milk F2 coming in, so this is refreshing to hear.


@Boosky I will admit I wasn't quite sold on Terpenado at first as the structure was lanky and they took a long while to get into flower. But, From what Im seeing now as both my expressions have gone into flower is that they will yield well and they brings the terps. Im a big fan of flavor to the point where I will pick big flavor over a 30% THC stat! That reason alone has got my curiosity peaked in the breeding potential.


----------



## bythekasiz (Sep 27, 2020)

I’m running some Johnny d (jdc) x strawberry milk testers atm and been a little worried due to a few reports here on sm experiences. This is my first run with anything strawberry milk and it’s gonna be tough to only pick one keeper. They all smell delicious and have been problem free even with the room being a little hot. Smells from a spicy c99 to more of a creamy og coming off the fluffier ones. Don’t give up on the strawberry milk crosses, I plan to grab that strawberry headband eventually. Here’s a couple shots almost 7 weeks in..


----------



## crisnpropa (Sep 27, 2020)

Mendo Purps x SSDD. I'm looking for some reassurance here. A Google search came up with a review on another forum: that the cross has poor yields. I suppose when I grow 'em , I'll know 'em.

I bought 3 packs, and one Bubba kush x ssdd.


----------



## bythekasiz (Sep 27, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Mendo Purps x SSDD. I'm looking for some reassurance here. A Google search came up with a review on another forum: that the cross has poor yields. I suppose when I grow 'em , I'll know 'em.
> 
> I bought 3 packs, and one Bubba kush x ssdd.


I got some huge tasty plants from the midnight cowboy indoors. The mendo throws down and prefers the outdoors. I’m guessing some of the ssdd dominate phenos may have smaller yields but that sounds like a good medical strain.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 27, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Mendo Purps x SSDD. I'm looking for some reassurance here. A Google search came up with a review on another forum: that the cross has poor yields. I suppose when I grow 'em , I'll know 'em.
> 
> I bought 3 packs, and one Bubba kush x ssdd.


3 packs should get you at least one good yielding keeper, I would imagine. I'd be looking for flavors first, personally.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 27, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> If Harold wants to spend more money then necessary on electricity, and finish with smaller buds, that’s his bad choice to make.


Harold doesn't spend more money than necessary, i run 16-8.....and tell me how running 16-8 or 24-0 in veg causes smaller buds in flower, genius


----------



## SFnone (Sep 27, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> I’m running some Johnny d (jdc) x strawberry milk testers atm and been a little worried due to a few reports here on sm experiences. This is my first run with anything strawberry milk and it’s gonna be tough to only pick one keeper. They all smell delicious and have been problem free even with the room being a little hot. Smells from a spicy c99 to more of a creamy og coming off the fluffier ones. Don’t give up on the strawberry milk crosses, I plan to grab that strawberry headband eventually. Here’s a couple shots almost 7 weeks in..View attachment 4697144View attachment 4697145


Bodhi has Johnny D Cambodian/Thai, huh? I look forward to the smoke report!


----------



## bythekasiz (Sep 27, 2020)

SFnone said:


> Bodhi has Johnny D Cambodian/Thai, huh? I look forward to the smoke report!


I’d love to hear more about the Johnny d (jdc) if you or anyone knows anything. I’m more excited now if Thai is in it. I pulled up a bit of info and thought it was an older Hawaiian heirloom held closely by the ones that were lucky enough to get it. Seemed mysterious and I wanted to give it a shot. 
I’ve got 5 girls all looking great. Two needed staked and support at week 4.They almost broke the branch the buds were too big for the skinny stems. I’ll drop a report in a few weeks. I have a lemon Thai x Kashmir running also but looks like atleast a 9 weeker. I only had 2 girls there but no problems otherwise. Pictures suck in this room but here is the lemon Thai x Kashmir so far.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 27, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> I’d love to hear more about the Johnny d (jdc) if you or anyone knows anything. I’m more excited now if Thai is in it. I pulled up a bit of info and thought it was an older Hawaiian heirloom held closely by the ones that were lucky enough to get it. Seemed mysterious and I wanted to give it a shot.
> I’ve got 5 girls all looking great. Two needed staked and support at week 4.They almost broke the branch the buds were too big for the skinny stems. I’ll drop a report in a few weeks. I have a lemon Thai x Kashmir running also but looks like atleast a 9 weeker. I only had 2 girls there but no problems otherwise. Pictures suck in this room but here is the lemon Thai x Kashmir so far.View attachment 4697312


I don't know a lot, just that it is supposed to be a cross of Cambodian and Thai, and like you said a Hawaiian heirloom that is kept in close circles. From what I have read/heard, it is one of those special strains that you pull out to impress friends. Not a lot of people have it, so there isn't much info to go off of... which is why it is great that you are testing it! (or a cross with it)


----------



## cbk123 (Sep 28, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Thanks dude I have a handful of the HP , I have one female banana punch HP in Veg. I really like the structure and assorted candy smell the plant gives off at this stage. Thanks again


I forgot about the Banana Punch, I have 2 of these outside this year, posted a pic of one a week or so ago. These look to finish mid October...structure and smell on mine are also looking and smelling good!


----------



## Craigson (Sep 28, 2020)

Anybody have Pics of Bandaid Haze 7 in veg??
Or flower i guess.

I tried asking on icmag thread but icmag blocked my IP address so I cant sign up???


----------



## jp68 (Sep 28, 2020)

cbk123 said:


> I forgot about the Banana Punch, I have 2 of these outside this year, posted a pic of one a week or so ago. These look to finish mid October...structure and smell on mine are also looking and smelling good!


What smells are you getting of them?

?


----------



## Boosky (Sep 28, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> Harold doesn't spend more money than necessary, i run 16-8.....and tell me how running 16-8 or 24-0 in veg causes smaller buds in flower, genius


Do you ever get some that just want to flower at that light schedule? Ill knock two more hours off mine to save money in electricity if that the case. Believe I tried the 16/8 schedule years ago and had a couple try to flower on me. Like I said “years ago” so I probably wasn’t doing everything right in the first place. Lol


----------



## cbk123 (Sep 28, 2020)

jp68 said:


> What smells are you getting of them?
> 
> ?


Both have an over ripe funky fruity smell, I've never smelled the banana punch strain, but seems accurate...one of the plants doesn't smell as strong, might be more HP dominant. I'll post more when they're finished


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 28, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Do you ever get some that just want to flower at that light schedule? Ill knock two more hours off mine to save money in electricity if that the case. Believe I tried the 16/8 schedule years ago and had a couple try to flower on me. Like I said “years ago” so I probably wasn’t doing everything right in the first place. Lol


i had a few that would try to auto flower on me in veg but i never switched it to a shorter dark period from 6 off to see if it would help - 1 notable one i remember was a kosher kush from seed - maybe i shouldve tried to see if it would help...another strain from seed did it to me too but i forget what it was - but it rarely ever happens and i just chalk it up to genetics and pop more seeds 

only reason i would go 24-0 would be if my plants were behind schedule in veg - and ive done that and it helped a lot - but usually im slightly ahead of schedule so i'd rather them slowdown some - i dont keep moms, i do flower runs and take cuts from the bottoms of my plants that are in my flower room that are about to be flipped - so they're usually coming out of the cloner in week 3 of flower - drying and trimming gets done in my flower room also, so there's time added there too


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 28, 2020)

Went 5 for 5 germ rate on BLF. Only 1 female though. She's already purpling up.

Black Light Fantasy - Day 15 (from flip)


----------



## NukaKola (Sep 28, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Do you ever get some that just want to flower at that light schedule? Ill knock two more hours off mine to save money in electricity if that the case. Believe I tried the 16/8 schedule years ago and had a couple try to flower on me. Like I said “years ago” so I probably wasn’t doing everything right in the first place. Lol


If you really want to save money on electricity in veg you can run the Gas Lantern Routine. 

12hrs on/5.5hrs off/1hr on/5.5hrs off.

This breaks up the dark cycle and will prevent the plant from flowering and can save a lot on electricity.


----------



## Senokai (Sep 28, 2020)

The light cycle times are pretty interesting topic. I guess it all really depends on your application. I'm a indoor - 12/12 from seed kind of grower personally. I can squeeze one more round a year that way by skipping longer veg times.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 28, 2020)

I understand why some do it. I grow for me and the girlfriend only. I'm not on a schedule for anyone. I don't have to squeeze an extra round in, just grow enough to last until next harvest.


----------



## crisnpropa (Sep 28, 2020)

Senokai said:


> The light cycle times are pretty interesting topic. I guess it all really depends on your application. I'm a indoor - 12/12 from seed kind of grower personally. I can squeeze one more round a year that way by skipping longer veg times.


I like to start seeds on 12 hours of light or 13 or 14 hours while increasing the amount of light by 2 minutes everyday, until I reach 16 and a half or so hours of daylight. I have read that the plants respond to increasing daylight hours with rapid vegetative growth. 

I have tried the Gas Lantern technique, and the only thing I do not like turning my lights on/off multiple extra times per day seems like that may cause diodes to have shorter life span.

If you want to get them taller, faster, then sure go with above 16 hrs of light. I try to keep my electric bill down.


----------



## Senokai (Sep 28, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> I like to start seeds on 12 hours of light or 13 or 14 hours while increasing the amount of light by 2 minutes everyday, until I reach 16 and a half or so hours of daylight. I have read that the plants respond to increasing daylight hours with rapid vegetative growth.


Thats pretty cool!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 28, 2020)

6 Guava Wookie topped up potted in veg very homogeneous sporting sturdy stems and very wide leaves. Excellent vigor!

4 Starflight Guava I won from JBC have hit the Viva Towel Sauna. Snow Lotus daddy here.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 28, 2020)

Senokai said:


> The light cycle times are pretty interesting topic. I guess it all really depends on your application. I'm a indoor - 12/12 from seed kind of grower personally. I can squeeze one more round a year that way by skipping longer veg times.


Are you growing in soil or ? I have tried this before and ended up with puny harvest. Haven't tried any sort of hydro this way though.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 28, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I understand why some do it. I grow for me and the girlfriend only. I'm not on a schedule for anyone. I don't have to squeeze an extra round in, just grow enough to last until next harvest.


Same here, just for me and the wife. Gotta admit that it is sometimes hard keeping up with our smoking habits and staying within plant counts. Plant counts suck but at least I have a plant count, unlike some of the others on here dealing with looking at jail time for growing a plant, bunk!


----------



## Senokai (Sep 28, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Are you growing in soil or ? I have tried this before and ended up with puny harvest. Haven't tried any sort of hydro this way though.


I run a tote based DWC system in a 4x4 with HPS. I get a really good yield with HPS. I recently setup a new tote based DWC in a 2x4 tent with a Mars TSL2000 LED. It wont have the same yield as under an HPS but it is a fantastic light.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 28, 2020)

Senokai said:


> I run a tote based DWC system in a 4x4 with HPS. I get a really good yield with HPS. I recently setup a new tote based DWC in a 2x4 tent with a Mars TSL2000 LED. It wont have the same yield as under an HPS but it is a fantastic light.


I still use HPS 600w for flowering, and 432w T5 for veg.
Edit: I am looking into other lighting iptions for the future, and I'll be behind tech by then too haha


----------



## Boosky (Sep 28, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I still use HPS 600w for flowering, and 432w T5 for veg.
> Edit: I am looking into other lighting iptions for the future, and I'll be behind tech by then too haha


I'm HPS as well for flower, last year I switched to CFL's for veg because T5 bulbs are so expensive. Recently found some T5 led's on the cheap(name brand though) but haven't installed them in my T5 fixture yet. Hopefully they are compatible with the ballasts in the fixture, if not I will change out the ballasts and see if I made a mistake wasting money on the setup. Lol. The CFL's have been great so far, nice tight node spacing and plenty of light coverage the way I have them spaced out, all while using less watts than the 54 watt HO T5's. Looks like you have the same fixture as me, I will try to change out to the LED'S this weekend and report back to you. The CFL's I have are 6500K 23 watt and I have 12 running right now.


----------



## redeye517 (Sep 28, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> I still have 6 of my original pack and I made a crap ton of F2's plus crossed it to a Jack Flash. It is certainly one of those I am going back to.


Still have a whole pack vintage2013


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 29, 2020)

Like 4 pages of discussion on light cycle and not a single mention of DLI. Come on!!

DLI is your daily light integral. Put simply, it’s the total amount of light that your plants are exposed to in a single day. Plants will have a specific DLI that they can handle based on genetics, environment, CO2 levels, etc.

No specific light cycle will save energy compared to another if the plants DLI is capped at a specific amount. Which it is. In veg I shoot for a DLI of about 40. I can get that with 600umol at 18/6. If I wanted to hit a DLI of 40 at 24 hours of light I would want them dimmed to 460umol. Both will give me the same DLI of 40.

I’m not entirely convinced that root growth is hindered in 24 hours of light. There are so many other variables at play. Environment and irrigation cycles can stimulate root growth more than light cycle. You can easily steer plants towards vegetative development with high frequency fertigation, proper deybacks over night, and VPD.

On top of all of that, root development is extremely high during the first weeks of flower when bud set occurs. If the plants are grown properly during stretch, you should be able to fill out a final 3-5 gallon container by week 4 of flower even if you transplanted from a solo cup on day of flip.

There are many ways to achieve the same result.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 29, 2020)

24/7 had no real drawbacks when I ran that, roots were fine also.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 29, 2020)

I have seen that kind of root stimulation before, pretty regularly if your root zone has many alive and healthy microbes. When everything is right you could fill a 3-5 gallon with roots in a week! 

I don’t think it harms them per se but 24 hour light seems to stress them out a little bit. They have a happier vibe after a nap imho. Totally a preferential point I think but it’s fun to philosophize!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 29, 2020)

To bring the light cycle discussion back home to the original Bodhi topic...we had a plant or two of Black Light Fantasy that exploded in balls under non-stop light. Black Light Fantasy seems to have given her personal opinion on the matter. Other strains may be fine with it, but if you're growing BLF, maybe 24-0 isn't wise. It's something to consider if someone is reporting that a strain "herms". Maybe they're not growing it under the conditions that it was tested in. Are breeders testing for stability at 24 hours of continuous light? I doubt it.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 29, 2020)

I like 18/6 because It allows natural drybacks. Feed from hour 3 until hour 15, then have a solid 12 hour dryback to stimulate root development and improve node spacing.

That, and the dark period keeps me from working in the rooms at absurd hours. Forces me to take breaks and keep a healthy sleep schedule which is kinda important.



18/6 will be used in here!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 29, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I like 18/6 because It allows natural drybacks. Feed from hour 3 until hour 15, then have a solid 12 hour dryback to stimulate root development and improve node spacing.
> 
> That, and the dark period keeps me from working in the rooms at absurd hours. Forces me to take breaks and keep a healthy sleep schedule which is kinda important.
> 
> ...


Looks clean, what are you using for veg lighting in this setup?


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 29, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> To bring the light cycle discussion back home to the original Bodhi topic...we had a plant or two of Black Light Fantasy that exploded in balls under non-stop light. Black Light Fantasy seems to have given her personal opinion on the matter. Other strains may be fine with it, but if you're growing BLF, maybe 24-0 isn't wise. It's something to consider if someone is reporting that a strain "herms". Maybe they're not growing it under the conditions that it was tested in. Are breeders testing for stability at 24 hours of continuous light? I doubt it.


Hey same thing happened to me, wow!!! Guess i better set that timer up cause i want some of that mendo purps.....They did sex for me hella fast though


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 29, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Hey same thing happened to me, wow!!! Guess i better set that timer up cause i want some of that mendo purps.....They did sex for me hella fast though


Ha... I made that confusing. I meant "we" as in the Bodhi thread, which kinda meant _you_ as it turns out. I forgot exactly which member had the situation that kicked off the light cycle discussion. Hope you get some great results from the BLF despite the weird behavior of those plants... I've been kinda regretting not grabbing a pack when it came around.


----------



## jp68 (Sep 30, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Ha... I made that confusing. I meant "we" as in the Bodhi thread, which kinda meant _you_ as it turns out. I forgot exactly which member had the situation that kicked off the light cycle discussion. Hope you get some great results from the BLF despite the weird behavior of those plants... I've been kinda regretting not grabbing a pack when it came around.


The new Pu crosses in the last drop were probably as good if not better in my opinion


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 30, 2020)

Well... all this light talk i have a question. I was planning on running 2 digital greenhouse 315cmh over my 4x4 when my room is done as I cant afford another led right now. My fluence and hlg 600h will run over my 4x8 bed.

Question is to those who may run a de 1000 or 750, or even hps in general. (This is in my flower room). I have 7' or just over maybe 7.5' ceiling SO as bad as I want another de 1000 like when I had 10' in old house I think i may be pushing my luck... And imo a se1000 is less efficient than say (2) 315cmh. Am I making the right choice? Don't get me wrong I DO know my lights but still want opinions none the less. I like chatting with the bodhi family!

Sneak peek at flower space. Cant see the whole thing but you get the idea. Fyi the only reason I DONT WANT 2 315 is it will take up 2 slots on my 4 light controler! This is part of my dilemma . My veg room is on separate power. Enough for 2 315 cmh and 6" inline etc. Here is the corner (4x bed area. 3rd coat went down last night. 


My bodhi and inkognyto babies are also popping back from mad to happy after moving to #7 pots to buy me time to finish flower room. Don't mind the cord mess lol.. safe but not done obviously! Front right sits a dla 10 with nice structure and a shade lighter green than the rest.. 

Happy growing! I hope you are all well and safe!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Sep 30, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well... all this light talk i have a question. I was planning on running 2 digital greenhouse 315cmh over my 4x4 when my room is done as I cant afford another led right now. My fluence and hlg 600h will run over my 4x8 bed.
> 
> Question is to those who may run a de 1000 or 750, or even hps in general. (This is in my flower room). I have 7' or just over maybe 7.5' ceiling SO as bad as I want another de 1000 like when I had 10' in old house I think i may be pushing my luck... And imo a se1000 is less efficient than say (2) 315cmh. Am I making the right choice? Don't get me wrong I DO know my lights but still want opinions none the less. I like chatting with the bodhi family!
> 
> ...


Looks great! I like the idea of 2x CMH over a single 1k DE HPS. How does your light controller work? Does it work via the plugs for the lights, or is it controlled via a dimming wire from the ballasts?

If it’s just plugs you could run a splitter. If its via a dimming wire you should be able to run them in parallel, regardless of if they are resistance or 0-10v dimmed. The controller should adapt to whatever you wire in parallel.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Sep 30, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Looks great! I like the idea of 2x CMH over a single 1k DE HPS. How does your light controller work? Does it work via the plugs for the lights, or is it controlled via a dimming wire from the ballasts?
> 
> If it’s just plugs you could run a splitter. If its via a dimming wire you should be able to run them in parallel, regardless of if they are resistance or 0-10v dimmed. The controller should adapt to whatever you wire in parallel.


 Its a autopilot 4 light controler (4000 watts) and yes its plug. I suppose I could run a splitter safe since it is only 800 watts or less. These ones have a turbo mode like 380 over the normal 315. The digital green house 315 are cheap, etl listed and kick ass. Had mine WITH THE SAME BULB for prob 2.5-3 years give or take and it has not skipped a beat. Good choice on a budget imo. Kick ass light. I feel I can say that as i have all the high end goodies as well and they still preform great when compared to my led. Id suggest them to anyone.

Love your set up as well. Looks very nice and thought out..

Happy growing!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 30, 2020)

jp68 said:


> The new Pu crosses in the last drop were probably as good if not better in my opinion


That's good to hear... I compensated for missing out on BLF by buying a pack of Mendo Sunshine and Purple NL2 this last time around. I've never done much with purples and figured I'd let Bodhi introduce me. I _really_ like the sound of those two I scored.


----------



## jp68 (Sep 30, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That's good to hear... I compensated for missing out on BLF by buying a pack of Mendo Sunshine and Purple NL2 this last time around. I've never done much with purples and figured I'd let Bodhi introduce me. I _really_ like the sound of those two I scored.


The NL cross seemed in high demand but ive never been a northern lights fan. Went with the cherry and mothers milk Pu crosses and strawberry headband. Pretty sure that mendo sunshine will be some amazing smoke but probably short or to short for my setup.


----------



## _mahavishnu (Sep 30, 2020)

Any thoughts on the Baba Kush? I know SSDD bad some really mixed experiences on here with weird growth and instability, but the good plants sure did look amazing. I wonder if the bubba will stabilize it. Still just sitting on my single pack of Herer Hashplant, definitely tempted to get more Bodhi gear. God forbid the pack I have turns out all male LOL


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 30, 2020)

jp68 said:


> The NL cross seemed in high demand but ive never been a northern lights fan. Went with the cherry and mothers milk Pu crosses and strawberry headband. Pretty sure that mendo sunshine will be some amazing smoke but probably short or to short for my setup.


I've never come across northern lights I've loved either but I likely haven't seen the best of it. A lot of the breeders who ought to know seem plenty interested in the individual NL parts so I'm dipping my toes into the Northern Lights pool for the first time too. I like the idea that the NL2 genes are OLD and pretty uncluttered/pure-ish. Seemed like it might be a strong base for what the Purple Unicorn has to offer.

Seems like the Baba Kush _ought_ to be a good one. I'm guessing it might bring out more of the Bubbashine side of the SSDD with a little less of the chemmy/Appy part.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Sep 30, 2020)

_mahavishnu said:


> Any thoughts on the Baba Kush? I know SSDD bad some really mixed experiences on here with weird growth and instability, but the good plants sure did look amazing. I wonder if the bubba will stabilize it. Still just sitting on my single pack of Herer Hashplant, definitely tempted to get more Bodhi gear. God forbid the pack I have turns out all male LOL



I grabbed a pack - i think that SSDD male is great so far and that might be a great cross to work with - you got bubba on both sides with those parents too - im really looking forward to that pack


----------



## jp68 (Sep 30, 2020)

_mahavishnu said:


> Any thoughts on the Baba Kush? I know SSDD bad some really mixed experiences on here with weird growth and instability, but the good plants sure did look amazing. I wonder if the bubba will stabilize it. Still just sitting on my single pack of Herer Hashplant, definitely tempted to get more Bodhi gear. God forbid the pack I have turns out all male LOL


the ssdd seems stable on my sunshinehead. it does need support but its top notch smoke


----------



## _mahavishnu (Sep 30, 2020)

I need to do some more research on the SSDD lineage, I’ve been so wrapped up learning about the HP male and his kids because it directly applies to my pack. Might have to grab a pack of Baba and let it educate me since you all seem encouraging on it


----------



## hillbill (Sep 30, 2020)

4 Starflight Guava planted in red Solos with tails. 3 weeks behind 6 Guava Wookie which are thriving after up pot and topping.


----------



## Polyuro (Sep 30, 2020)

Just came in. Won it fair and square lol. Going in the collection for now.


----------



## SupraSPL (Sep 30, 2020)

Just popped a pack of Garfunkel/Trashplant (Dumpster X 88G13/HP). All 12 were looking good but I managed to kill one already by "helping" it. Hoping for some funky flavors. Next will be Dazzleberry (Goji Razz X Strawberry Milk) or USEFUL seeds Chem D X Bag of Oranges


----------



## NukaKola (Sep 30, 2020)

SupraSPL said:


> Just popped a pack of Garfunkel/Trashplant (Dumpster X 8G13HP). All 12 were looking good but I managed to kill one already by "helping" it. Hoping for some funky flavors. Next will be Dazzleberry (Goji Raz X Strawbery Milk) or USEFUL seeds Chem D X Bag of Oranges


I’m trying to decide whether to pop Goji B x Strawberry Milk or Useful’s Goji Razz x Chocolate Diesel.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 1, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> I’m trying to decide whether to pop Goji B x Strawberry Milk or Useful’s Goji Razz x Chocolate Diesel.




Goji Razz x Chocoate Diesel all day. The above photo is Black Light Fantasy x Chocolate Diesel and it’s fruity sour rankness over here. Much more interesting than straight up fruit terps.


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 1, 2020)

Im running 3 females of ssdd, i killed one of them for being too mediocore...I have one big one in early flower and one 2ft one which doesnt look special....I hope the big one pays for itself and represents the sticker I got on my chiller


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 1, 2020)

Ya know, i swear that the pack of SSDD that i bought back in 2012 and ran was way better than the pack i bought and ran in 2018


----------



## jp68 (Oct 1, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> Ya know, i swear that the pack of SSDD that i bought back in 2012 and ran was way better than the pack i bought and ran in 2018


Never ran it till 2017 or so and wasnt to impressed with it and i got like 5 girls out of pack. One had that bluebery muffin thing to it but it was average . Me thinks it shows more of its better traits when its bred to a solid female but what do i know. Dont hear much about the ssdd crossses but i swear he hit everything in the pantry with it


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 1, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> Ya know, i swear that the pack of SSDD that i bought back in 2012 and ran was way better than the pack i bought and ran in 2018



Im a conspiracy theorist and think that the early SSDD crosses are different from the new ones.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 1, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Im a conspiracy theorist and think that the early SSDD crosses are different from the new ones.


Ok - so you saw the difference too then............once again, we're on the same page







so you think it was hugely different also? that 2018 pack i did were all squatty, leafy, and larfy and they were not at all like that in the 2012 pack - even the non-keepers were solid dense nugs and they were more on the stretchy side - not squatty at all


----------



## kroc (Oct 1, 2020)

for what its worth i got some SSDD from the most recent drop, like last year i think on jbc, and they have all been killer, dense, kinda lanky, finicky but worth it. had a smell-less pheno i re ran as a clone and it threw nice blueberry muffin terps. 3/3 females have been worth, i actually have two diff moms i like respectively.

edit: made some chucks with secret chief and the fuzz, holy cow the terps are outta this world. perfect blend of motor oil and grease with the mom profiles. chose dirty sanchez for the dude (american skunk selection #1 bodhi cut x gmo waltz) from thacannavore, pretty stoked on these, ive always wanted to make my own seeds.

also eternal sunshine vigor is clear as day, twice as tall and thick as everything else popped the same time. Nice male with a sprite/citrus stank stem rub, broader leaf single stem, hoping fora sativa leaner male as well to make a nice batch of f2s for the community/friends. finally around to testing first batch of ssdd f2 though, nice selections in here, very different terps from the mom/dad. running more of the ssdd to find any other gems then its gonna be a massive run for another batch of f2. There is also a really nice lavender jack seedling catching my eye, large serrated sativa leaves. ill snag some nugshots of the recent run, SSDD, hashplant 4 and secret chief, loving all three, that hp dad sure does make some nice stuff..


----------



## kroc (Oct 1, 2020)

lazy photo bomb

the fuzz nug, not my best run, but love these spears

SSDD pheno that had no smell and re ran, now has blueberry muffin terps


SSDD nug shot, same plant as above



secret chief throws some of the densest chunks, one jar is usually a half oz heavier compared to other strains 


secret chief jarshot, the tastiest, and longest lasting flavor herb in a while.. powerful, yielder, stable as a table and will absolutely get you busted smoking in public lol.


----------



## Greenthumb88$$ (Oct 2, 2020)

TtZoo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> There's two, the standard More Cowbell which is Forum GSC and the 88G13HP (the one I'm growing) then there's the remix which I think is the OGKB x with the 88g13hp.


Have you heard anything good about the ogkb remix version of more cowbell?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 2, 2020)

kroc said:


> for what its worth i got some SSDD from the most recent drop, like last year i think on jbc, and they have all been killer, dense, kinda lanky, finicky but worth it. had a smell-less pheno i re ran as a clone and it threw nice blueberry muffin terps. 3/3 females have been worth, i actually have two diff moms i like respectively.
> 
> edit: made some chucks with secret chief and the fuzz, holy cow the terps are outta this world. perfect blend of motor oil and grease with the mom profiles. chose dirty sanchez for the dude (american skunk selection #1 bodhi cut x gmo waltz) from thacannavore, pretty stoked on these, ive always wanted to make my own seeds.
> 
> also eternal sunshine vigor is clear as day, twice as tall and thick as everything else popped the same time. Nice male with a sprite/citrus stank stem rub, broader leaf single stem, hoping fora sativa leaner male as well to make a nice batch of f2s for the community/friends. finally around to testing first batch of ssdd f2 though, nice selections in here, very different terps from the mom/dad. running more of the ssdd to find any other gems then its gonna be a massive run for another batch of f2. There is also a really nice lavender jack seedling catching my eye, large serrated sativa leaves. ill snag some nugshots of the recent run, SSDD, hashplant 4 and secret chief, loving all three, that hp dad sure does make some nice stuff..



probably an old pack slipped through


----------



## jackgonza (Oct 2, 2020)

Wow, I stumbled upon some lemonhashplant v2 flowers that I thought were all gone, these have a 3 month cure and holy shit, great smoke and the flavor is wonderful, brings me back 10yrs ago, I must have had either lemonG or a lemonG hybrid in the past because these terps bring me back to a specific flower I had in the past, I really wish I would have kept this plant


----------



## Senokai (Oct 2, 2020)

Greenthumb88$$ said:


> Have you heard anything good about the ogkb remix version of more cowbell?


Im curious to know myself if anyone has grown those out. I got the remix from GLG as a freebie. Im not a huge fan of GSC but it could be good.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Oct 2, 2020)

Greenthumb88$$ said:


> Have you heard anything good about the ogkb remix version of more cowbell?


I am in the process of growing some now. I popped six seeds for a late season low key outdoor grow. All six germinated in wet brown napkin in ziploc baggie in dark warm area. They spent about two weeks in solo cups then in to some five gallon fabric pots with an organic soil mix. They vegged for about two months. I had a fresh batch of Coots mix "cooking" that I topped dressed a few inches about six weeks into veg right before they started to flower. To my surprise I managed six females out of six. They are about five weeks in flower and are very healthy strong plants with nice structure. Three are a little taller and lankier with a sweet funk smell. The other three are a little shorter and squat with larger buds and less sweet and much more funky smell. One is starting to get a little purple on the leaf edges and smells the best of the six. Very funky doughy muffin smell thats hard to describe but makes me wish I had cloned it. Still a few weeks to go and will be working against the weather so we will see about the final outcome. I will report back.


----------



## klyphman (Oct 2, 2020)

Trashplant/Garfunkle 

Really putting on bulk. Buds are feeling dense and smells are semi sweet ish with the spicy hashplant background. A few spots of worm damage here and there and a a bit of WPM that gets promptly cut off.

Did some branch pollination with a few males from earlier in the season, have some f2s cooking among a few other chucks. Still a few weeks out before harvest.


----------



## _mahavishnu (Oct 2, 2020)

Those are some gorgeous buds. Everyone see what Mrs. B posted on insta yesterday? Limited edition merch going on etsy tomo 10am PST and rare random beans going out with orders. Gonna skip on the baba and grab one of these to see what I get 

EDIT: skip on the Baba until next pay period, I mean


----------



## klyphman (Oct 2, 2020)

_mahavishnu said:


> Those are some gorgeous buds. Everyone see what Mrs. B posted on insta yesterday? Limited edition merch going on etsy tomo 10am PST and rare random beans going out with orders. Gonna skip on the baba and grab one of these to see what I get


Thanks! Do you know the Etsy 'store' name to check out?

Edit: I'm not on IG and have no intention of signing up. This website is as close to 'social media' as I get.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 2, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Thanks! Do you know the Etsy 'store' name to check out?
> 
> Edit: I'm not on IG and have no intention of signing up. This website is as close to 'social media' as I get.


Ditto on the IG thing and RIU!


----------



## Blueberry bref (Oct 2, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Thanks! Do you know the Etsy 'store' name to check out?
> 
> Edit: I'm not on IG and have no intention of signing up. This website is as close to 'social media' as I get.


Search for plantmoreseeds on etsy


----------



## klyphman (Oct 2, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Search for plantmoreseeds on etsy


Great, thank you!


----------



## Boosky (Oct 2, 2020)

Greenthumb88$$ said:


> Have you heard anything good about the ogkb remix version of more cowbell?


I have ran the OGKB version and you will enjoy it.


Boosky said:


> Last two OGKB More Cowbell remix I pulled were frosty and tasty, like a floral Girl Scout Cookie with musky backend. Potent and puts me to dreamland, then to bed. Good yield also for a GSC cross. Easy to grow with no special needs, both took at 77 days if I remember right. I imagine it would kill it outdoors. I have had better luck(yield wise)with the Forum cut than the OGKB cut but this particular cross I was happy with the yield. Haven't grown the original More Cowbell so can't compare the two. Hope this helps, Boo.


Here ya go.


----------



## crisnpropa (Oct 2, 2020)

_mahavishnu said:


> Those are some gorgeous buds. Everyone see what Mrs. B posted on insta yesterday? Limited edition merch going on etsy tomo 10am PST and rare random beans going out with orders. Gonna skip on the baba and grab one of these to see what I get
> 
> EDIT: skip on the Baba until next pay period, I mean


Do you know if there is a minimum spend amount to receive beans with a clothing order?
Didn't see any info about it on etsy. Would love to buy a $20 shirt and get a pack with it......


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 2, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Do you know if there is a minimum spend amount to receive beans with a clothing order?
> Didn't see any info about it on etsy. Would love to buy a $20 shirt and get a pack with it......


I thought the same, though I may get a sweatshirt since it's nearing cold weather here.


----------



## SFnone (Oct 2, 2020)

can anyone who's done the etsy thing before explain how it works? do you get to choose the seeds, or is it like putting a quarter in one of those novelty machines at the grocery store?


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 2, 2020)

SFnone said:


> can anyone who's done the etsy thing before explain how it works? do you get to choose the seeds, or is it like putting a quarter in one of those novelty machines at the grocery store?


It's something Bodhi's giving..it's probably going to be cool enough I don't mind the suprise! I'm sorry I can't help though, I've never used etsy.


----------



## SFnone (Oct 2, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> It's something Bodhi's giving..it's probably going to be cool enough I don't mind the suprise! I'm sorry I can't help though, I've never used etsy.


yeah i'm sure whatever it is will be great, I was just curious how exactly it works and what exactly is being given out... also wondering if you have to request the seeds or if they are automatically put in the order...


----------



## CrunchBerries (Oct 2, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I thought the same, though I may get a sweatshirt since it's nearing cold weather here.


From what I was reading in the comments of her post is that it is T-shirts only marked with LE. Two drops. 1 tomorrow at 10pst and 1 on Monday at 10 pst. Hope that helps. I got more info from the replies in the comments section. Will keep y’all posted if I find out more. Good Luck!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Oct 2, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> From what I was reading in the comments of her post is that it is T-shirts only marked with LE. Two drops. 1 tomorrow at 10pst and 1 on Monday at 10 pst. Hope that helps. I got more info from the replies in the comments section. Will keep y’all posted if I find out more. Good Luck!


1 order per person and you don’t choose the pack you receive


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 2, 2020)

SFnone said:


> can anyone who's done the etsy thing before explain how it works? do you get to choose the seeds, or is it like putting a quarter in one of those novelty machines at the grocery store?


if you can, just buy the limited edition shirt please... you'll enjoy it...


----------



## Polyuro (Oct 2, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> if you can, just buy the limited edition shirt please... you'll enjoy it... got this one time...View attachment 4702079


Holding off my other purchases. Wish there was not a limit! Under a 100 for rare seeds, a shirt and charity is a steal. I am will to pay more.


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 2, 2020)

Ah yes talking about seeds and etsy on a public forum again , nice !


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 2, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Ah yes talking about seeds and etsy on a public forum again , nice !


sorry. i mentioned to just buy the shirt...


----------



## CrunchBerries (Oct 2, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> if you can, just buy the limited edition shirt please... you'll enjoy it... got this one time...View attachment 4702079


How much does the Bodhi tshirt/pack usually cost?


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 2, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> How much does the Bodhi tshirt/pack usually cost?


hoodies are $50 i think, t-shirts $30... i might be wrong though


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 2, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> sorry. i mentioned to just buy the shirt...


Dang man I'm not raining on the parade, but naming the store and seeds together is what she tries to avoid


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 2, 2020)

LE gift from last year was Tres Dawg x wookie 15


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 2, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Dang man I'm not raining on the parade, but naming the store and seeds together is what she tries to avoid


i know... we all keep trying to be clandestine, i slip up occasionally.


----------



## crisnpropa (Oct 2, 2020)

I see nothing with the letters LE. Kindly requesting son guidance from someone with better Vision than I.
Edit : looks like tomorrow...


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 2, 2020)

Cherry SSDD nug showing off her bag appeal. About to smoke the single non herm strawberry goji. Some have said it’s like a red bull and adderall. It’s 7pm. Wish me luck.


----------



## klyphman (Oct 2, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Dang man I'm not raining on the parade, but naming the store and seeds together is what she tries to avoid


Uhh, whoops. I will put the dunce hat on. I asked the store question directly without thinking it through. My bad.

Changing subjects, as my Garfunkle hits the home stretch, my curiosity about Dumpster continues to grow. I remember reading RBJF’s theory about its lineage, but would like to ask the community again for any info/experiences with Dumpster. Lineage? Terp profile? Buzz? Thanks.


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 2, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Uhh, whoops. I will put the dunce hat on. I asked the store question directly without thinking it through. My bad.


Betsy should have some nice gear


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 2, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Uhh, whoops. I will put the dunce hat on. I asked the store question directly without thinking it through. My bad.
> 
> Changing subjects, as my Garfunkle hits the home stretch, my curiosity about Dumpster continues to grow. I remember reading RBJF’s theory about its lineage, but would like to ask the community again for any info/experiences with Dumpster. Lineage? Terp profile? Buzz? Thanks.


I lived in western Pennsylvania for a while (during the dates of Dumpster fame) and all I can say is that eastern Ohio was miles ahead of PA when it came to cannabis. One step over the border for a hippie-ish event and the smoke was full-bore Dead tour/Phish tour quality.... quite rare back in the commonwealth. I never smoked anything with a brand name but they had it going on by midwest/rustbelt standards. Lemon G ( see Lemon HP, Lemon Wookie), Green Crack (see Appalachia), Dumpster (see Garfunkle), and the still lightly mined Death Star... I've got no skin in the game but looking across the border, I always had much respect. Wishing them luck legally. There's gold in them there hills (flatlands too).

Edit: That didn't really respond to your question at all did it?  People get away with giving whatever answer they want regardless of the question these days, right. Can I pull that off, myself?  RBJF seemed to know more about the origins than I ever heard and gave Garfunkle a big thumbs up, albeit with the better name, Trashplant. Dank shit. Basically I guess. Your plant looks gorgeous... and HUGE. Hope you love it.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 2, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Dang man I'm not raining on the parade, but naming the store and seeds together is what she tries to avoid


I will repeat and 2nd the motion


----------



## Boosky (Oct 2, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4702151
> 
> Cherry SSDD nug showing off her bag appeal. About to smoke the single non herm strawberry goji. Some have said it’s like a red bull and adderall. It’s 7pm. Wish me luck.


Don't do it! You could be watching infomercials at 3am. Wait, I mean Netflix, I hate when I show my age. If I smoked Tiger Mountain at night I was up til 3.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 2, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4702151
> 
> Cherry SSDD nug showing off her bag appeal. About to smoke the single non herm strawberry goji. Some have said it’s like a red bull and adderall. It’s 7pm. Wish me luck.


Looks to yummy not to try. Good luck.


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 2, 2020)

It will be random packs of w/e with the LE apparel... don't expect to get the same as everyone else, just expect to be helping a cause!


----------



## Boosky (Oct 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I lived in western Pennsylvania for a while (during the dates of Dumpster fame) and all I can say is that eastern Ohio was miles ahead of PA when it came to cannabis. One step over the border for a hippie event and the smoke was full-bore Dead tour/Phish tour quality. I never smoked anything with a brand name but they had it going on by midwest/rustbelt standards. Lemon G ( see Lemon HP, Lemon Wookie), Green Crack (see Appalachia), Dumpster (see Garfunkle), and the still lightly mined Death Star... I've got no skin in the game but looking across the border, I always had much respect. Wishing them luck legally. There's gold in them there hills.
> 
> Edit: That didn't really respond to your question at all did it?  People get away with giving whatever answer they want regardless of the question these days, right. Can I pull that off, myself?


I had a pheno of Lemon Lotus that coated your mouth with straight lemon rind. Phunky lemon that i haven't ever had, kind of numbing. The others were juicy lemons flavor, very citrus. Good stuff!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 2, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I had a pheno of Lemon Lotus that coated your mouth with straight lemon rind. Phunky lemon that i haven't ever had, kind of numbing. The others were juicy lemons flavor, very citrus. Good stuff!


By most accounts, Lemon G is a very special plant if you want extreme lemon. Personally, I think it's the crucial piece of Starfighter too, fwiw.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 2, 2020)

I heard there was a Columbian Gold pheno. Would love to get that one. Got four more packs to look for it. Actually I need to do some research to see what traits to look for. Haven't even done that, step one, duh. Might have already had it, but I don't think so I've had too much lemon.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 2, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I heard there was a Columbian Gold pheno. Would love to get that one. Got four more packs to look for it. Actually I need to do some research to see what traits to look for. Haven't even done that, step one, duh. Might have already had it.


There are a couple of versions of the origins. One has it as a cross with G13. One has it as a straight up special CG clone (which may have been crossed with G13 later... maybe to make Reeferman's Love Potion which may or may not be a parent or offspring or the same thing as Lemon G). Not sure what's true and/or which version Bodhi has. Curious if others have definitive info.


----------



## unomas (Oct 3, 2020)

Which of these would you recommend for a first grow? Something beginner friendly. 

SSDD
Soulmate
Gorilla Ghani
Love Triangle
Sky Lotus
Black Lotus
Dreadbread
Lazy Lightning

I was really leaning towards SSDD but saw a lot of comments in here saying it can be lanky and need support. My other pick is LT since my mamacita loves TK...


----------



## hillbill (Oct 3, 2020)

unomas said:


> Which of these would you recommend for a first grow? Something beginner friendly.
> 
> SSDD
> Soulmate
> ...


Soulmate is loud and very potent, easy to grow, all good with this one.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 3, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Your probably not going to like this response but finish time is not typically an American breeding goal. Cinderella 99 has been one of the only strains I have run that was bred in the US that is true breeding for fast finish, she will finish in 45-60 days without fail.


C99 Get botrytis so EZ tho


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 3, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> C99 Get botrytis so EZ tho


I had some that we’re worked to f4 separated expressions from a buddy that used to hang here and those didn’t give me any trouble of any sort. Stable and vigorous. I’m going to go on a limb and say you should try a different source.


----------



## unomas (Oct 3, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Soulmate is loud and very potent, easy to grow, all good with this one.


How long do you flower your Soulmates? Was thinking of running Bad Dawg’s LVTK x LBF also. You’re grown that too right? Similar flowering time to Soulmate? Sorry for bombarding you with questions, sir!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 3, 2020)

Seems 9 weeks or so, make sure your carbon filters are fresh.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 3, 2020)

unomas said:


> Which of these would you recommend for a first grow? Something beginner friendly.
> 
> SSDD
> Soulmate
> ...


Soulmate, Love Triangle or Sky Lotus i would say. Good luck and listen to all the other members on here for advice and information. There are some true growing guru's on here. I, just like you are lucky to have stumbled across this great site. Would also recommend the @Useful Seeds thread, lots of love in there.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Oct 3, 2020)

Gentlemen, start your refreshers...
EDIT: lol did anybody get one? some people were saying it sold out while it was still in their cart. I never even saw one listed.
EDIT EDIT: There it is. It finally showed up, already sold out. GL to anybody that scored on that!


----------



## jp68 (Oct 3, 2020)

Was there for a second then poof! gone like the wind


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Oct 3, 2020)

Well...that's the fuckin way she goes, boys. Sometimes she goes, sometimes she doesn't. Fuckin way of the road.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Oct 3, 2020)

Sold out in two minutes. Another promo Monday and there was mention of a possible 3rd.


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 3, 2020)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Well...that's the fuckin way she goes, boys. Sometimes she goes, sometimes she doesn't. Fuckin way of the road.


Get rid of those piss jugs, Ray


----------



## Blueberry bref (Oct 3, 2020)

Rolling Thunder two of four. She smells sweet and narcotic, more berry than citrus. There's a definite aroma of tangerine candy around the cluster of these ladies though. Its like the tangerine flavored icebreaker mints.

I finally got banana punch x 88g13hp in dirt and I'm trying to hustle the first batch of the nine ladies from twin flame v1 into the tent.


----------



## _mahavishnu (Oct 3, 2020)

Sorry to all who were asking for more details on the merch drop. Got caught up at work yesterday and forgot about RIU by the time I was off and smoking up, lol.

I was able to get an order in before they all disappeared. Big tip is to download the etsy app and attach your Apple/SamsungPay if you have the option. It allowed me to complete checkout in less than 30 seconds once the item appeared and be sure I got in.

I avoided naming the shop for the reasons others mentioned, but I do feel that if Mrs. B is willing to make an insta post to her 11.5k followers giving them notice of the deal and pointing them to the etsy, we’re probably alright to spread the word to fellow growers here. I hope some of you guys made out and got some!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Oct 3, 2020)

_mahavishnu said:


> Sorry to all who were asking for more details on the merch drop. Got caught up at work yesterday and forgot about RIU by the time I was off and smoking up, lol.
> 
> I was able to get an order in before they all disappeared. Big tip is to download the etsy app and attach your Apple/SamsungPay if you have the option. It allowed me to complete checkout in less than 30 seconds once the item appeared and be sure I got in.
> 
> I avoided naming the shop for the reasons others mentioned, but I do feel that if Mrs. B is willing to make an insta post to her 11.5k followers giving them notice of the deal and pointing them to the etsy, we’re probably alright to spread the word to fellow growers here. I hope some of you guys made out and got some!


I was reading one of her last IG posts and she mentions not putting any references to seeds, beans, etc in the comments of your purchase.


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 3, 2020)

Dream Axis dried, cured a bit and tested. So far this has been fun and functional and it doesn't make me tired. Certainly brings out the weird creative ideas in me. These will end up being some of the best freebies I think you can get!


----------



## detgreenthumb (Oct 3, 2020)

Can't wait to pop this Hippy Slayer and this Moonwalk and the Aruba Land Race.... plus some of the Tranquil Elephantizer


----------



## _mahavishnu (Oct 3, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> I was reading one of her last IG posts and she mentions not putting any references to seeds, beans, etc in the comments of your purchase.


I would hope that part is common sense. Anybody who puts “can’t wait to get my federally illegal plant seeds!” in their order on the shop is beyond help


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 3, 2020)

unomas said:


> Which of these would you recommend for a first grow? Something beginner friendly.
> 
> SSDD
> Soulmate
> ...


Sky Lotus is super easy. The short phenos are killer.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 3, 2020)

I remember someone saying Hashplant crosses don’t yield much. Clusterfunk would like a word with you!

I’m just messin. I really happy with this one because it smells just like the early stem rub on my Hashplant crosses. Super peppery, almost jalapeño smell. This is the only girl that has ever retained that jalapeño smell to the end of flower. It smells absolutely deadly so I can’t wait to get her dried and cured.


----------



## thezephyr (Oct 3, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Can't wait to pop this Hippy Slayer and this Moonwalk and the Aruba Land Race.... plus some of the Tranquil ElephantizerView attachment 4702995


Very cool, I have the jamaica x aruba supernatural selections "Jahruba" which I am looking forward to growing. I'd love to hear how the aruba landrace turns out for you.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Oct 3, 2020)

thezephyr said:


> Very cool, I have the jamaica x aruba supernatural selections "Jahruba" which I am looking forward to growing. I'd love to hear how the aruba landrace turns out for you.


I'll keep you updated. I have well over 1000 packs that all need to be hunted so who knows when it'll be


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 3, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Im curious to know myself if anyone has grown those out. I got the remix from GLG as a freebie. Im not a huge fan of GSC but it could be good.


Making some seeds with a baddy male I got from the remix pack. Popped 4 seeds. One runt. 3 males. One stank like a boss in veg and had strong branching. Flowered w a ton of tight clusters. OGKB a type leaves.

edit. Sorry mine was granola funk remix not more cowbell.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Oct 3, 2020)

SSDD outdoor starting to ripen nicely. 43* 

Smell is super nice, floral with hints of blueberry and coffee.


----------



## _mahavishnu (Oct 3, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> SSDD outdoor starting to ripen nicely. 43*


Man, every time someone posts a flowering SSDD it gets to me a little more. Just a beautiful looking plant. The natural sunlight definitely helps bring her looks out.

Baba kush, I’m so sorry, I’m coming for you soon


----------



## Craigson (Oct 3, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Can't wait to pop this Hippy Slayer and this Moonwalk and the Aruba Land Race.... plus some of the Tranquil ElephantizerView attachment 4702995


Fingers crossed for good germ rates. Hope that guy stored em well


----------



## detgreenthumb (Oct 3, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Fingers crossed for good germ rates. Hope that guy stored em well


I think we'll be okay. He was extremely knowledgeable and professional. I doubt he cut any corners


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Oct 3, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I like 18/6 because It allows natural drybacks. Feed from hour 3 until hour 15, then have a solid 12 hour dryback to stimulate root development and improve node spacing.
> 
> That, and the dark period keeps me from working in the rooms at absurd hours. Forces me to take breaks and keep a healthy sleep schedule which is kinda important.
> 
> ...


hot damn that is a cool set up!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Oct 3, 2020)

how long do you all usually let Thunder wookie go for I am on day 59 and dont want to over shoot anything. thanks!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 3, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Can't wait to pop this Hippy Slayer and this Moonwalk and the Aruba Land Race.... plus some of the Tranquil ElephantizerView attachment 4702995


Man I really wish Bodhi would do more with that Cali-O. I know a lot of people burn out on orange terps but some of us have never smelled/tasted them lol


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Oct 3, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Man I really wish Bodhi would do more with that Cali-O. I know a lot of people burn out on orange terps but some of us have never smelled/tasted them lol


Check into Usefuls Bag of Oranges. He used Bodhi's Blood Orange which he said was a Cali-O leaner. Very heavy orange peel flavor.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Oct 3, 2020)

NoMoreBottles said:


> Check into Usefuls Bag of Oranges. He used Bodhi's Blood Orange which he said was a Cali-O leaner. Very heavy orange peel flavor.


just ordered bag of skunks and oranges fems from useful! Excited!


----------



## Boosky (Oct 3, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Sky Lotus is super easy. The short phenos are killer.


I did not get a short pheno but have 1 1/2 packs to go through still. Thanks for the info, now I know what to look for.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 3, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Can't wait to pop this Hippy Slayer and this Moonwalk and the Aruba Land Race.... plus some of the Tranquil ElephantizerView attachment 4702995


If you get a stud Moonwalk save some pollen off it. Just a thought because I think the Chem3 might be the best one of the Chem's for breeding. Good luck in your germination, you have some stellar genetics to work with!


----------



## Boosky (Oct 3, 2020)

_mahavishnu said:


> Man, every time someone posts a flowering SSDD it gets to me a little more. Just a beautiful looking plant. The natural sunlight definitely helps bring her looks out.
> 
> Baba kush, I’m so sorry, I’m coming for you soon


I agree, outdoor pics are always more beautiful.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 3, 2020)

Here is one of my buddy’s


----------



## thelordsbiggestfan (Oct 3, 2020)

Tester Report: Black Domina x 88G13HP (Sorcerers HP) 



Flower Time: I found 2 in the pack to bring to flower, one was topped into a multi cola bush style, and the other was allowed to grow as a single dominant cola. They were both finished up to my liking at 63 days, and I took them down at 65. 



Stretch: Both plants seemed to be very similar with the stretch. During veg, they both grew at a very even pace, growing out as wide as they did tall, filling in nicely along the way. When flipped to flower, there was no noticeable stretch like you see with other plants. They grew i’d say 1.5 their size from veg, without much crazy rush into it. Nodes grew and filled out evenly as she flowered. Like all of the hashplant crosses, this would be a good plant to grow if you were looking for something that wouldnt eat up all of your space.



Issues: None. 0. Not a single Issue, which is why I nicknamed this plant Sorceres Hashplant. It reminded me of the scene in Fantasia when all the brooms were coming alive and starting to march on their own. That's how this plant was, it absolutely did its own thing and was happy just existing. During this grow I switched from HPS to LED and it handled it the best by far. The end product was as potent, stinky, sticky, and dense as any other, actually moreso than most. This would be a great beginners plant to grow, it can handle overfeeding, stress, pests, anything. 



Yield: Medium-high yield for the Hashplant daddy. The dense nugs dont lose much size or weight after drying, seemingly when compared to other buds. I was surely pleased with the amounts of headstash quality bud that came off of her. What I really like is the ratio of bud to leaf, and how little larf their is. Hard, solid nugs all the way down the plant. I like to do a little defoliation so light gets all the way down, but I also take off about the bottom 3rd of the plant the first week or so in flower. 



Aroma: Delicious!! First impression is dank gassy kush, that expands into undertones of roasted nuttiness and a tinge of sour funk. It smells really “old school”, nothing really fruity about it, but it does have some earthy sweetness. There is an ever present gassy tone that burns a bit towards the end of a big, mouth closed inhale from the jar. When put into the grinder, the gassy tone opens up into a sharp garlic and onions kind of nose burn. It gets a little sharper, less sweet, more of the acrid terpenes come through. 



Taste/Effect: Delicious!! Inhale brings a spicy hash taste that is similar to that garlic and onions smell, but tastes a little bit sweeter. The taste lingers for a long time, all the way from your tongue to the back of your throat. Even some hints in the nostrils when you exhale through them, even minutes after a hit is exhaled. Yep, took another hit just for good measure, definitely an earthy kush sweetness to it. The effects are felt immediately. The smoke is thick and heavy, you can feel it entering and leaving your lungs, and upon exhale a heavy blissful blanket can be felt embracing you. Pastes on a silly grin and helps you forget about pretty much everything. Absolutely a heavy hashplant stone, this is my go-to for some couch time bud. Expect an onset of the munchies. I think a lot of people who smoked good weed in the 90’s would really like this. 



Bag Appeal: She is versatile and can appeal to anybody. For the homegrowers, you can pluck the fan leaves off the dried plant and leave on almost all remaining sugar leaves if you are so inclined, the ratio of bud to leaf makes it a trimmers dream. Which makes it quick to manicure if you want to appeal to a more boutique audience. Either way, these dark forest green nuggets are drenched in a frosty white layer of trichomes, giving it a “frost on the lawn” appearance. A dark green with a complete frosty white coating. An abundance of resin makes these dense heavy buds stick to your fingers with ease. They have little give to them when squished, even a small bud will grind up into a surprisingly large amount. 



Overall Impression: 110% would grow again. The potency and stone is exactly what I am looking for, immediate onset of a heavy stone that creeps from the bottom of your lungs to the back of your face and top of your head, that you can feel all over. Perfect for watching some cartoons and munching down on some snacks after a long day of doing everything or nothing. I can imagine that 80’s and 90’s heads who liked either of these strains would love this. 



But, what I think the key takeaway from this was, how EASY this plant was to grow! She took lots of stress throughout flower, was essentially ignored in the back of the tent, and still came through with these perfect flowers. Wonderful stuff, I can see these being the star of the drop if they are released. With your permission, these were F2’d and will be explored further, searching for more of the acrid terps and resin production.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 3, 2020)

Been running some Black Domina crosses and it is nice smoke, all of them. Yours looks great and some of mine have had exact structure as yours, I mine exact! Can't wait for the smoke report. I tip my hat to you sir, job well done!

Edit:The best report I've seen in pages.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Oct 3, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I agree, outdoor pics are always more beautiful.


We breed a lot with what we already have so so can't promise anything, but I'll do what I cab


----------



## Boosky (Oct 3, 2020)

Been wanting to ask for a while now so here goes. I have some Apollo 11 Genius F5 seeds, did Bodhi take it to F5? I got them as a gift.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 4, 2020)

unomas said:


> Which of these would you recommend for a first grow? Something beginner friendly.
> 
> SSDD
> Soulmate
> ...


I'd like to see more Dreadbread grow results, so I'm rooting for that.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Oct 4, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Man I really wish Bodhi would do more with that Cali-O. I know a lot of people burn out on orange terps but some of us have never smelled/tasted them lol


I have that Cali-O Pack pictured as well as a few more


freewanderer04 said:


> Man I really wish Bodhi would do more with that Cali-O. I know a lot of people burn out on orange terps but some of us have never smelled/tasted them lol


I also have a few other strains that come from the ali-O lineage. Think when I pop, I'll just pop them at onceonce


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 4, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Been wanting to ask for a while now so here goes. I have some Apollo 11 Genius F5 seeds, did Bodhi take it to F5? I got them as a gift.


not sure as the pack i have says f4

edit: it was an open pollenation


----------



## thelordsbiggestfan (Oct 4, 2020)

No, Bodhi did not f4 or f5 that gear, that was done by others. I believe Nube had something to do with those but I am not positive.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Oct 4, 2020)

who still has bodhi plants outside and who has already chopped a plant because it was finished early, bodhi specific. my haogxssdd is still going as well as my stinky unicorn. bless your gardens, 

_"Wake now, discover that you
are the song that the morning brings"_


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi gang, I'm looking for information on Nikah. If anyone has experience, please share or reshare with us. 
Interested to know about pheno's, stability, flavor, growth, buzz type/power, basically everything


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 4, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> who still has bodhi plants outside and who has already chopped a plant because it was finished early, bodhi specific. my haogxssdd is still going as well as my stinky unicorn. bless your gardens,
> 
> _"Wake now, discover that you
> are the song that the morning brings"_


I hopefully still have some Lemon Lotus outdooors. They were planted and left to fend for themselves unsexed. I'm hoping to return to find a few seeded females survived the pests, weather, and possible rippers.

Edit: I plan on going out for them around the 16th or so, maybe a week later depending on the weather.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Oct 4, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I hopefully still have some Lemon Lotus outdooors. They were planted and left to fend for themselves unsexed. I'm hoping to return to find a few seeded females survived the pests, weather, and possible rippers.
> 
> Edit: I plan on going out for them around the 16th or so, maybe a week later depending on the weather.


dude i dont know how you could ever do that, grow the plants and walk away until 10/16 lol... im not saying youre right or wrong just would never do that for any reason... but could be awesome if it all works out, hope it does


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 4, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> dude i dont know how you could ever do that, grow the plants and walk away until 10/16 lol... im not saying youre right or wrong just would never do that for any reason... but could be awesome if it all works out, hope it does


Small batch, in a very remote place. Before coming to be legal, that's how it was done in some areas. Back then, it was always multiple small patches spread out for better chance of having some left. Also, back then I wasn't buying seeds. However I did get the LL's as a freebie. 
It was more of a test this go, with only 6 plants for free seeds from any tough females. I still have LL 5 beans to run indoor too.


----------



## klyphman (Oct 4, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> who still has bodhi plants outside and who has already chopped a plant because it was finished early, bodhi specific. my haogxssdd is still going as well as my stinky unicorn. bless your gardens,
> 
> _"Wake now, discover that you
> are the song that the morning brings"_


 Garfunkle still trucking along at 44 Lat.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 4, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Man I really wish Bodhi would do more with that Cali-O. I know a lot of people burn out on orange terps but some of us have never smelled/tasted them lol


It's my wife's favorite strain!


----------



## jp68 (Oct 4, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Hi gang, I'm looking for information on Nikah. If anyone has experience, please share or reshare with us.
> Interested to know about pheno's, stability, flavor, growth, buzz type/power, basically everything


Wide range of phenos and the plant and what it puts out aswseems to be changing over time. also it looks like the high changes the longer its run . Good luck


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Oct 4, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> who still has bodhi plants outside and who has already chopped a plant because it was finished early, bodhi specific. my haogxssdd is still going as well as my stinky unicorn. bless your gardens,
> 
> _"Wake now, discover that you
> are the song that the morning brings"_


Monitoring weather closely but will probably chop my SSDD at end of this week. 43 degrees. I have cut out 3 small mold spots out so far which for the area is not bad at all. Are there any legit strains that are bred for mold resistance?


----------



## YardG (Oct 4, 2020)

I still have a couple PNWHPxSSDD out there, was hoping to take one down this morning because it was looking pretty done, but something else had to come down and I didn't really have the space to dry both, so that plant will have to wait until later in the week. Hoping to have everything wrapped up for this season in the next two weeks or so?


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 4, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> who still has bodhi plants outside and who has already chopped a plant because it was finished early, bodhi specific. my haogxssdd is still going as well as my stinky unicorn. bless your gardens,
> 
> _"Wake now, discover that you
> are the song that the morning brings"_


still have some pleiadian love nest crosses outdoors... praying for a mild winter


----------



## Houstini (Oct 4, 2020)

Neroli 91, my friend cut his the other day. 45N, this one is doing well, seems resistant to budworms and therefore Botrytis hasn’t been an issue. Did have a bit of powdery mildew earlier in flower but potassium bicarbonate knocked that out and it hasn’t come back in any devastating way. I’ll give this one another week myself, anything that finishes first half of October without too many issues is a winner for me PNW


----------



## Houstini (Oct 4, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> who still has bodhi plants outside and who has already chopped a plant because it was finished early, bodhi specific. my haogxssdd is still going as well as my stinky unicorn. bless your gardens,
> 
> _"Wake now, discover that you
> are the song that the morning brings"_


Aside from the neroli 91 above, I have a goji in a small pot that I’ve let get beat up by the elements. Holding on strong, I’ll likely give a cut to a friend that can’t cover their plants in their yard next year for their outdoor


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 5, 2020)

Here are two Black Lime Fantasy crosses coming down. These are from RBJF/Dino Party. And before someone says “let’s keep it Bodhi related”.. This post displays how BLF expresses in crosses, which is useful for anyone looking to use it in upcoming projects. A solid 50% of offspring display purple traits, and 95% are uniform because of the PU5/Mendo stability. Chem D smells aren’t as prevalent on these. The BLF passed on more of a grape nose to these girls.



Black Light Fantasy x Black Lime Special Reserve

Smells like grapes and berries, so I’m calling this one the grape pheno. This cross yielded 3 different terp profiles of interest. Grape, lime, and orange. Orange was posted farther back, grape is above, and lime is still finishing. My favorite is the lime. 



Black Light Fantasy x Chocolate Diesel

A greasy, solvent smelling, berry mess with a bit of a sour note. Feels like my hands are getting wet when I was chopping, but that was just the greasy resin. Resembles some sort of extra-terrestrial plant that would try to murder you if touched. Really excited to see how this one cures up.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Oct 5, 2020)

@AdvancedBuffalo I couldn’t disagree more. I enjoy the Bodhi thread more with less chucking and more Bodhi work pictured. 

I am also confused at your perception of breeding. A person takes ONE plant of an “F1” cross and says it will represent the rest of the line....? Now we’ll know how all BLF should breed? It’s not that simple, I’m afraid.

Speaking genuinely, you RBJF fans should start a thread for him (seeing as he was banned from this thread)? Not being sarcastic. I think this would benefit RBJF in the long run, especially if he logs into the old account as an advertiser instead of the one he posted on a few days ago.

Also think of respect to Bodhi. Bodhi requests people not chuck with testers and just because he allows you to do so doesn’t mean it’s the right thing to do. Bodhi won’t say “no” to anyone about using his gear... that doesn’t mean his kindness should be taken for granted.

Lastly, I LOVE Mom and Pop shops of all kind and support good-hearted people any chance I get. It’s obvious when people try to use this popular thread to shine light on themselves or their own companies and that makes me not wanna support/feels like we (as a community) are just being played by people looking to cash in.

It’s more about respect to me than anything else. Many people post their crosses of Bodhi gear but almost none do it with gear being currently sold or testers and they aren’t starting a competing company.

Just a different perspective?

EDIT: beautiful work on those plants. Camera loves them!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 5, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> @AdvancedBuffalo I couldn’t disagree more. I enjoy the Bodhi thread more with less chucking and more Bodhi work pictured.
> 
> I am also confused at your perception of breeding. A person takes ONE plant of an “F1” cross and says it will represent the rest of the line....? Now we’ll know how all BLF should breed? It’s not that simple, I’m afraid.
> 
> ...


Eh. I see your points and agree with a lot of what you said. But I find this thread gets a little boring since most are just buying packs and throwing them in the fridge. I’ll post up anything I run that has genetics tied to Bodhi.

Is Bodhi a paid sponsor here?


----------



## jp68 (Oct 5, 2020)

Bodhi surely has something to with this site you may not know about


----------



## hillbill (Oct 5, 2020)

4 Starflight Guava are up in red Solos, and growing, single finger leaves only.

6 very Indica expression and extremely vigorous Guava Wookie planted 9/9 are wanting into the flower tent, loved being topped and very bushy and strong and green.

Hoping for one last Black Triangle to be a female! I think so but will know by mid week.

Curing Lazy Lightning is back to Butterscotch/Cantaloupe to the max, candyshop! Buds mid thick mid in density of little pinecones tightening together with time but still shows some Sativa slenderness and openness. Will have a clear head report on effects soon. For now, more fun to use than to grow, gonna do it again here. Olive colored calyxes with rusty red pistils.


----------



## Senokai (Oct 5, 2020)

Terpenado #1 - Pine terp expression - loving the pine with a complex floral backend


Terpenado #2 - Frosty af/Berry terp - Very quiet berry-ish terps but so frosty.


----------



## crisnpropa (Oct 5, 2020)

There was something that I was supposed to remember to do the other day, but I couldn't quite jog my memory. I am filled with much regret that I did not get a t-shirt and beans deal!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Oct 5, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Eh. I see your points and agree with a lot of what you said. But I find this thread gets a little boring since most are just buying packs and throwing them in the fridge. I’ll post up anything I run that has genetics tied to Bodhi.
> 
> *Is Bodhi a paid sponsor here?*


LoL at eh.... not sure if that's Canadian or sarcasm. Forgive me for being dense/old school.

*By posting what you did... it's like you're trying to out B for not paying to keep this thread active? * He didn't start this thread nor does he actively post in RIU/advertise his gear in RIU... why should he pay? If returns to RIU to advertise his gear, I have zero doubt he will abide by the community guidelines and pay the advertising fee.

I'm genuinely expressing a different perspective and there's no reason to personalize it. I think your pictures are usually beautiful and am excited to see the gear you and Diesel grow in the new rooms... it's cool you're both building similar rooms at the same time. I would like your content more, if it was more Bodhi related... All that said... I don't think I'm "right" and you're "wrong," simply different.

So as not to clutter the thread, I'm happy to continue this conversation in private, if you want.


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 5, 2020)

@SmokeAL0t all that is well said and thank you for it. I have noticed this over the last month or two creeping into this thread and it does take away from the love in this thread. I know I have crosses of things I made with Bodhi but I feel morally wrong posting them here, thats what chuckers paradise is for. After seeing so many guys using various platforms to come up and spread word on their fledgling business I guess I didn't want to look like that guy. I have huge respect for the way this thread has been over the years and hopefully others do too.


----------



## YardG (Oct 5, 2020)

Yeah, I'm going to have to respectfully disagree, I enjoy seeing what people make from Bodhi plants, in addition to everyone's results running gear released by the B-man himself.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 5, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> @AdvancedBuffalo I couldn’t disagree more. I enjoy the Bodhi thread more with less chucking and more Bodhi work pictured.
> 
> I am also confused at your perception of breeding. A person takes ONE plant of an “F1” cross and says it will represent the rest of the line....? Now we’ll know how all BLF should breed? It’s not that simple, I’m afraid.
> 
> ...


I don't back using tester lines to make crosses, but using _any_ breeders f1's(current or not) to make your own crosses is fair game, and I feel Bodhi would agree. Making f2's for your own parent search is cool with current, but don't pass out f2 Peach HP(or?) when the f1's are still out. I'm not supporting advertising your own fledgling company via this or other threads unless you pay to do so. I do enjoy seeing what creative works people come up with.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 5, 2020)

i'm just waiting for page 2759 because, so far, page 2758 sucks for the most part


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 5, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> @AdvancedBuffalo
> 
> I am also confused at your perception of breeding. A person takes ONE plant of an “F1” cross and says it will represent the rest of the line....? Now we’ll know how all BLF should breed? It’s not that simple, I’m afraid.


Same thing he said about the entire strawberry milk line being herms.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 5, 2020)

Just a glimpse into my continued fight. Winning and get a bit longer outside than it looked like. 

Snow temple late bloomer. Managed a clone from 6 weeks flower. She lives. Should be impressive next run. 

And a larf tester of my Lucky Charms from the bottom of the plant.


----------



## SFnone (Oct 5, 2020)

To derail the thread again, the way I see it, Bodhi is doing the whole testing thing as kind of a means of inclusion... he really doesn't have to have any "testing" done in order to sell his seeds... I get wanting to make seeds from something that nobody else has, and I've done it, but I never considered selling such things. Sharing with trusted members within the community (free of charge), or keeping for personal use, okay, (but still with B's permission), but not selling. If everyone sold seeds made from testers, I don't know if Bodhi would continue to give stuff out... it would basically just be taking advantage of his kindness and stealing his genetics and marketing them before he has a chance to... it really is kind of a favor that he is doing to everyone by giving testers out... I think honoring the rules is not that big of an ask, (even though it really can be hard!)

I'll add that he is fine with keeping a "keeper" mom if you find one, so again, I think seeds for personal use is okay... because if you are someone who can't keep a clone forever, seeds from that plant isn't really that much different.

I don't know what the process was with rbjf, I was off-line while he was doing all that, but I assume he got permission to sell seeds, and probably waited until the strain was released before doing so... but I don't know... Anyway, like SmokeAL0t said, people should make a thread just for his stuff, so he doesn't just end up riding the coattails of Bodhi seeds... there will be less drama for him too, if he has a separate thread. Not bashing anyone, it's just better for personal promotion and credit to be your own entity. An example of something sort of similar is greenpoint... gu has drama, but at least he's not selling his name/people aren't posting gps pics on the topdawg page... though they share the stardawg genetics, it really is not the same company. but then I also understand that rbjf was a member of the Bodhi community before he started selling his own chucks, so I can get that sort of tie to this thread...

...


----------



## hillbill (Oct 5, 2020)

I would suggest we all ingest some Bodhi herb like Lemon Wookie v2 and just chill a bit.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 5, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Curing Lazy Lightning is back to Butterscotch/Cantaloupe to the max, candyshop! Buds mid thick mid in density of little pinecones tightening together with time but still shows some Sativa slenderness and openness. Will have a clear head report on effects soon. For now, more fun to use than to grow, gonna do it again here. Olive colored calyxes with rusty red pistils.


Looking forward to that head report, as I just sowed some LL; like an hour ago.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 5, 2020)

Lazy lighting, I’m thinking, is a sleeper!!!

This thread is almost a decade old and has become famous in the cannabis community for Bodhi related material, there is something to be said for all points made. It’s wise to consider the nature of this thread and respect the place it has earned with respect to content control.


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 5, 2020)

We need Divine Intervention here!


----------



## Senokai (Oct 5, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> We need Divine Intervention here! View attachment 4705066View attachment 4705069


 Lol on theme! Style Points +1

Lookin good!!!!!!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Oct 5, 2020)

Some purple wookie close up with flash.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 5, 2020)

I hope no one took that as my downplaying their opinions on the matter earlier. I think everyone is making good points and I’m glad to see people aren’t being cruel. The situation has me thinking about breeding manners or etiquette because I like to make seeds too and I’ve used a Bodhi male to make some already and posted about it here. And I’m thinking about how I would feel if I was involved (more than just a personal grower).


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 5, 2020)

im just happy we're here on page 2759 now


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 5, 2020)

Well in other news, Purple Unicorn F5 is stagnating indoors for me and has gotten a poor smoke report from a guy I know of who ran like 100 seeds. I’d keep those seeds in the vault unless you want to use that strain specifically for breeding purple traits into existing strains.


----------



## joeko420 (Oct 5, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Well in other news, Purple Unicorn F5 is stagnating indoors for me and has gotten a poor smoke report from a guy I know of who ran like 100 seeds. I’d keep those seeds in the vault unless you want to use that strain specifically for breeding purple traits into existing strains.


Hopefully someone jumps in with a different experience but otherwise, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 5, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> Hopefully someone jumps in with a different experience but otherwise, thanks for the heads up!


Yeah I would post a photo but it’s honestly embarrassing. Really nice blackberry terps on most, but the smoke would have to be outstanding to warrant keeping a mom of the choice pheno. They just don’t seem to want to finish indoors in any sort of timely manner. 11 weeks so far and still the same as week 7. I have this report based on 40+ females he tested:

“These were checking all the boxes until the smoke test. Most phenos were a generic hybrid effect with medium/low potency and a creeper onset. The good phenos smelled and tasted nice but had a short lived bland effect.”

This guy knows what he is doing and logs the most thorough pheno hunts of Bodhi gear that I have seen. I’d like to keep him nameless but I’m sure a few people here know who I am talking about.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 5, 2020)

Actually if any of y’all have read the whole thread you would know that cross has had mixed reviews forever and Bodhi even says that it leaves something to be desired. @AdvancedBuffalo is not off based.


----------



## raggyb (Oct 5, 2020)

ha


Boosky said:


> Don't do it! You could be watching infomercials at 3am. Wait, I mean Netflix, I hate when I show my age. If I smoked Tiger Mountain at night I was up til 3.


Is Strawberry Goji mostly sativa? I've got this far: SG is Goji OG x Strawberry Milk, and Goji OG is Nepali OG x Snow Lotus, and I think i recall snow lotus is sativa dom but don't know awhat about Nepali OG and SM? Then again as far as I know indicas keep me up too.


----------



## raggyb (Oct 5, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Can't wait to pop this Hippy Slayer and this Moonwalk and the Aruba Land Race.... plus some of the Tranquil ElephantizerView attachment 4702995


this would be the rest of my life's grows


----------



## raggyb (Oct 5, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


>


oh I'm nauseous


----------



## jp68 (Oct 5, 2020)

i may chuck some bodhi pollen soon but if i do you wont hear about nor will i pass it out . just for the heads and on the down low out of respect for his efforts in this lovely game


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Oct 5, 2020)

It


Growitpondifarm said:


> That overhang is sweet! Where did you get the setup/frame?


 looks like the easy corner tents built in Hawaii


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Oct 5, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Haven’t found anything at all I don’t like about 4 Old Soul I did. Buds tend to be to firm, lots of horsepower. Terps galore and changing, Cedar and Fuel very strong. Bigger than average and enough branching for training.
> 
> Soulmate likewise.


Them soulmates are nice. The lavender smells are awesome and they grow into freaking trees outdoor!


----------



## See green (Oct 5, 2020)

Gypsy eyes..weather has been good and looks like hopefully I can get about 2 more weeks for her. Its getting into the high 40s a few nights and shes starting to show her fall colors. Smells unknown but terrific. Impressive plant so far.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 5, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Actually if any of y’all have read the whole thread you would know that cross has had mixed reviews forever and Bodhi even says that it leaves something to be desired. @AdvancedBuffalo is not off based.



whats up with the Roadkill Unicorns? i thought i remembered seeing some not so desirable pics of it but thought i also heard some ppl really liked it - i have a pack that i still need to go through - i popped 4 a while ago but they were all males


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 5, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> whats up with the Roadkill Unicorns? i thought i remembered seeing some not so desirable pics of it but thought i also heard some ppl really liked it - i have a pack that i still need to go through - i popped 4 a while ago but they were all males


Ya that’s right, all of that is true and some people really like it. Bodhi says when he line breeds it’s for very specific traits to make a “true breeding” block. Another example is dragon’s blood. When you get a line bred strain it is ideally true breeding for the traits selected by the “breeder.” Then f1 pairings will be more likely to carry the dominant selected trait, thus making selected pairings with purpose!

The fact that he offers these to the public should tell you a little something about his philosophy!


----------



## Senokai (Oct 5, 2020)

Raspberry Hashplant got harvested tonight. Overall, the smell reminds me of the wild sage that grows in Colorado. I do like that and is on the plus side for this strain. If the flavor comes out sage-like that would be pretty enjoyable. A very frosty dry coating all over the plant but I don't see myself running this in the future as the yield was really low and it was very short/leafy. I did enjoy growing it out all the same as it brings some variety and each stain has something to teach you.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 5, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Raspberry Hashplant got harvested tonight. Overall, the smell reminds me of the wild sage that grows in Colorado. I do like that and is on the plus side for this strain. If the flavor comes out sage-like that would be pretty enjoyable. A very frosty dry coating all over the plant but I don't see myself running this in the future as the yield was really low and it was very short/leafy. I did enjoy growing it out all the same as it brings some variety and each stain has something to teach you.View attachment 4705335View attachment 4705336View attachment 4705337


Gorgeous!


----------



## Senokai (Oct 5, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 5, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Thank you!


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 5, 2020)

Anyone have any experience with space cake


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 5, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Anyone have any experience with space cake
> View attachment 4705483


Popped a whole pack last round, should be pics not too far back. Of three females, 2 were good and 1 was exceptional.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 5, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> who still has bodhi plants outside and who has already chopped a plant because it was finished early, bodhi specific. my haogxssdd is still going as well as my stinky unicorn. bless your gardens,
> 
> _"Wake now, discover that you
> are the song that the morning brings"_


I pulled Black Raspberry and lazy lightning yesterday. Pulling OM4 and DLA6 tomorrow. I could leave OM4 another week. Black Raspberry was done a week ago.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Oct 5, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> I pulled Black Raspberry and lazy lightning yesterday. Pulling OM4 and DLA6 tomorrow. I could leave OM4 another week. Black Raspberry was done a week ago.


oooh I just popped a whole pack of black Raspberry! Any pics or opinions?


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 6, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Terpenado #1 - Pine terp expression - loving the pine with a complex floral backend
> View attachment 4704883
> 
> Terpenado #2 - Frosty af/Berry terp - Very quiet berry-ish terps but so frosty.
> View attachment 4704884



My terpanado also has those small clusters, skinny, mines smells like very sweet candy berry like, ill post pics tomorrow


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Oct 6, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> I pulled Black Raspberry and lazy lightning yesterday. Pulling OM4 and DLA6 tomorrow. I could leave OM4 another week. Black Raspberry was done a week ago.


thanks for responding about the dla6. planned on running it next season.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 6, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Ya that’s right, all of that is true and some people really like it. Bodhi says when he line breeds it’s for very specific traits to make a “true breeding” block. Another example is dragon’s blood. When you get a line bred strain it is ideally true breeding for the traits selected by the “breeder.” Then f1 pairings will be more likely to carry the dominant selected trait, thus making selected pairings with purpose!
> 
> The fact that he offers these to the public should tell you a little something about his philosophy!


Yeah I hope I didn’t sound like I was knocking his work. I think this PU F5 line was released solely as breeding stock for other people who would like to work with a really dominant purple line. I highly recommend it if your goal is to breed purple traits into an already existing line. It also has incredible vigor, perfect structure, and great root development. The issue lies in its finishing time and smoke strength.

With what I have seen, I would look for pairings where it is crossed with a shorter flowering time, potent female. If you can find a pheno that is dad dominant in structure, but mom dominant in terps/potency I think you would have a real winner. Zero herm traits on PU5 as well. The other guy running 100 seeds also reported zero intersex traits.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 6, 2020)

jp68 said:


> i may chuck some bodhi pollen soon but if i do you wont hear about nor will i pass it out . just for the heads and on the down low out of respect for his efforts in this lovely game


Same here. Well really I never stopped. though I am for showing personal chucks here or whatever gets more bud shots going, I just haven’t in this thread. More so in the chuckers paradise. Of course I use Bodhi males. There are so many good foundational plants he has. Im not selling f2s. It’s just for me and my crew. The candence on this thread has been predictable. New release of beans? Everyone buys and puts them away never to be seen again. There is a reason his IG handle is plantmoreseeds. And for sure a reason it is not plantmorebodhiseeds.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 6, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> I pulled Black Raspberry and lazy lightning yesterday. Pulling OM4 and DLA6 tomorrow. I could leave OM4 another week. Black Raspberry was done a week ago.


I'm looking forward to hearing what you think of the OM4... that cross strikes me as one with huge potential... Chem family meets the old Afghani? Tempting! My seed-squirreling instincts keep telling me to stash one of those away but it hasn't happened yet. Speaking of squirrels... I have squirrels that have decided my pots are the perfect place to hide acorns. I kept finding soil dug up a bit and discovered that critters weren't trying to take something _out of _my soil, but were actually trying to put stuff _in there._


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 6, 2020)

Kodama at 55 days. I figured 90 days when I saw her next to my jet fuel that almost done two weeks ago. But she may be more. Has a sour fruity pebbles thing going on. Just going to keep her top and F2 all the lowers.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 6, 2020)

I've seen a few comments about people buying seeds, and putting them away instead of immediately planting and running them all. Well, I'm one of those people, and happy with myself over it. I'm allowed 12 plants, and if order 2-3 packs, I've already bought more than I can grow at once. Besides, Ixve got other seeds too. Bodhi isn't the only breeder.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 6, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> I pulled Black Raspberry and lazy lightning yesterday. Pulling OM4 and DLA6 tomorrow. I could leave OM4 another week. Black Raspberry was done a week ago.



yea dude whats up with the Black Razz? i got a pack calling my name


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 6, 2020)

Yeah... I'm guilty of buying up seeds that won't be grown for many years. I'm trying to build up a genetic library full of the best and most unique dna in the cannabis world while the opportunity is there. Bodhi gear is just perfectly suited for that goal. Not sure which packs will be grown when. Not sure which plants I'll want to cross up. Not sure when/if I'll get that situation to _really_ pop some numbers. Not even sure when I'll be able to grow a mite-free plant again (sigh...I'm beyond humiliated that I still haven't been able to post a report of a single health Bodhi plant). Long distance runner here.

That said, I don't think it's too cool to buy up strains that aren't super appealing to you simply because they're limited and others want them bad. I've been able to grab a couple of the limited releases that sounded great regardless of the rarity but I've had my timing right to grab a lot of the special ones and passed.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Oct 6, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Gorgeous!





Senokai said:


> Thank you!





colocowboy said:


> Thank you for sharing!


Now that's what this thread is supposed to be about! Here's a couple outdoor bodhi's pics taken a couple weeks ago they are Sunshine 4 and soulmate 




This is my first outdoor in over 25 years so I don't think they're looking too bad. hope everyone's Garden is staying green


----------



## jp68 (Oct 6, 2020)

Bought a pack of rajasthani that may be tough to run indoors. Maybe if they legalize in my area i can outside but they are sitting there till i figure somethings out but thats the only pack sitting around .No more beans being bought this year unless i see something completely out of this world which im sure will happen sooner than later


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 6, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Yeah I hope I didn’t sound like I was knocking his work. I think this PU F5 line was released solely as breeding stock for other people who would like to work with a really dominant purple line. I highly recommend it if your goal is to breed purple traits into an already existing line. It also has incredible vigor, perfect structure, and great root development. The issue lies in its finishing time and smoke strength.
> 
> With what I have seen, I would look for pairings where it is crossed with a shorter flowering time, potent female. If you can find a pheno that is dad dominant in structure, but mom dominant in terps/potency I think you would have a real winner. Zero herm traits on PU5 as well. The other guy running 100 seeds also reported zero intersex traits.


I didn’t think so.

trying a sample of cluster funk, not my cut. This one’s different, doesn’t really have any skunky undertones and the tastes like a little bit bland but reminds me of the smell of scotch tape adhesive. It’s good.
Edit* it’s a bit expansive in the head and has some pretty stellar euphoria. Fairly clearheaded but a bit disassociated like I don’t feel like talking to people I just want to go think about stuff but a bit of nervous energy. I feel like this was pulled a little bit early.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 6, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I've seen a few comments about people buying seeds, and putting them away instead of immediately planting and running them all. Well, I'm one of those people, and happy with myself over it. I'm allowed 12 plants, and if order 2-3 packs, I've already bought more than I can grow at once. Besides, Ixve got other seeds too. Bodhi isn't the only breeder.





mawasmada said:


> I've seen a few comments about people buying seeds, and putting them away instead of immediately planting and running them all. Well, I'm one of those people, and happy with myself over it. I'm allowed 12 plants, and if order 2-3 packs, I've already bought more than I can grow at once. Besides, Ixve got other seeds too. Bodhi isn't the only breeder.


I was just teasing you guys. Plus, you all are nothing compared to @CopaGenetics. That dude has been keeping Bodhi strains in the freezer and has been running Runtz and Purple Punch instead! I was talking to him last night and he was all about that zkittlez.

I’m only kidding, of course


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 6, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Yeah I hope I didn’t sound like I was knocking his work. I think this PU F5 line was released solely as breeding stock for other people who would like to work with a really dominant purple line. I highly recommend it if your goal is to breed purple traits into an already existing line. It also has incredible vigor, perfect structure, and great root development. The issue lies in its finishing time and smoke strength.
> 
> With what I have seen, I would look for pairings where it is crossed with a shorter flowering time, potent female. If you can find a pheno that is dad dominant in structure, but mom dominant in terps/potency I think you would have a real winner. Zero herm traits on PU5 as well. The other guy running 100 seeds also reported zero intersex traits.


I really appreciate the fact that you're willing to add some criticism to go along with your raves. It's a general thing beyond cannabis, but when you try to make distinctions between an A, an A+, and an A++, you inevitably start ruffling feathers. People jump on you as a whiner and a troll because you offer some reason that an A is lesser than an A+. "It's all good(Fire!), bruh" isn't so useful when you're shooting for the best.

You know, I read your post that kicked off some stuff, and I didn't see the slightest thing wrong at first either. But then some excellent points were made and my opinions were shifted a bit. There was a little bit of back and forth but parties stayed respectful. I think the thread got enlightened a bit... I did. *That's the way debate is supposed to work. * Man, I miss that.

Love what you're contributing, AB. Lot's of strains, observations, opinions, speculations, and *pro* pics. That's a very useful note that the Purple Unicorn v5 may have more value as a purple breeding tool. Keep on truckin'.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 6, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I was just teasing you guys. Plus, you all are nothing compared to @CopaGenetics. That dude has been keeping Bodhi strains in the freezer and has been running Runtz and Purple Punch instead! I was talking to him last night and he was all about that zkittlez.


One thing to note about Copa is that he also kept a pack of the original Sensi release of Black Domina (1995-ish?) in his freezer. 25 years later, it's paying dividends. And that's just the tiny tip of his iceberg. He's a serious long distance runner. I'm buying up Bodhi seeds faster than I can grow them. Sue me.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 6, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I was just teasing you guys. Plus, you all are nothing compared to @CopaGenetics. That dude has been keeping Bodhi strains in the freezer and has been running Runtz and Purple Punch instead! I was talking to him last night and he was all about that zkittlez.
> 
> I’m only kidding, of course


Twice I've smoked Purple Punch, and twice let down. All heavy on flavor, and not a punch to be felt. Maybe a little shove, but no punch. The flavor was strong, but not pleasant to me either. Happy it was someone else's smoke...now I don't have to waste my money on something I wont enjoy. In this new terp world I can see where many others would enjoy it I concede.


----------



## YardG (Oct 6, 2020)

For anyone critical of buying seeds for long-term storage, you really never know what the future may bring. I started buying seeds in 2004, but I was an idiot and limited myself to one breeder. Had I known that a bunch of widely available strains back then would (poof) disappear, I would've stocked up on all sorts of things. I'd buy things now, diverse things, in the hopes that we can collectively preserve what diversity is left. On a side note, my bottle of seeds went through some tough times, including a month in a stinking off refrigerator in 90 degree heat, but most seeds still popped 10-15 years later. 

Needless to say this time around I've learned from my one breeder mistake, with the exception of Bodhi. Old habits die hard.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 6, 2020)

My face when I see another announcement of a Runtz seed drop.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 6, 2020)

I am a bean hoarder and popper. I do both. I hoard. Then pop. Pop then hoard. Hoard and pop both at the same time.


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 6, 2020)

Terpanado....Very sweet smelling, too many leaves(I plucked a boat load of leaves in veg), tiny skinny clusters, but the buds is nice but not the structure I look for


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 6, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Twice I've smoked Purple Punch, and twice let down. All heavy on flavor, and not a punch to be felt. Maybe a little shove, but no punch. The flavor was strong, but not pleasant to me either. Happy it was someone else's smoke...now I don't have to waste my money on something I wont enjoy. In this new terp world I can see where many others would enjoy it I concede.


I was joking about the purple punch and other hype stuff. He’s working with some really nice lines. Stand up guy, and freezers full of absolute gold that without a doubt will be worth the investment.




YardG said:


> For anyone critical of buying seeds for long-term storage, you really never know what the future may bring. I started buying seeds in 2004, but I was an idiot and limited myself to one breeder. Had I known that a bunch of widely available strains back then would (poof) disappear, I would've stocked up on all sorts of things. I'd buy things now, diverse things, in the hopes that we can collectively preserve what diversity is left. On a side note, my bottle of seeds went through some tough times, including a month in a stinking off refrigerator in 90 degree heat, but most seeds still popped 10-15 years later.
> 
> Needless to say this time around I've learned from my one breeder mistake, with the exception of Bodhi. Old habits die hard.


I will say this.. Old lines are going to come back with a vengeance. The only reason that these new terps dominate the market is because education is so damn poor. People just assume that cake/cookies/punch/whatever is all that is available. And for the most part, their assumptions are true. Why? Because most growers share cuts, and are only willing to grow lines that are proven producers. Not many are willing to cut their teeth on seed hunts and take a big hit to their income. There are a select few growers who do hunts, and even they tend to stick with tried and true varieties because it’s “what the market demands”. Fruit, cake, cookies, doughy stuff, hype.

I have released a few tester batches of Bodhi stuff and the response has been overwhelmingly positive. Guys who normally dab rosins are saying how the flower from B is almost as potent as rosins they smoke. Apparently the strawberry goji is three times more potent than the local MAC1?

I think we are going to see big changes in the markets here. People are tired of cookies, cake, punch, etc. I think people are finally starting to see through this bag appeal craze. I’m seeing more people demand hazes, chems, OGs, and sours. Old genetics are going to be worth their weight in gold as the community swings back towards the classics in search of something different.


----------



## Senokai (Oct 6, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Terpanado....Very sweet smelling, too many leaves(I plucked a boat load of leaves in veg), tiny skinny clusters, but the buds is nice but not the structure I look for View attachment 4705936View attachment 4705937


Looking real good! I know exactly what you mean about it being very leafy. My frosty Terpenado expression (most likely Strawberry Milk leaning) is the same way. I had to cut a lot off as well to let some lowers get at some light.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Oct 6, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> I am a bean hoarder and popper. I do both. I hoard. Then pop. Pop then hoard. Hoard and pop both at the same time.


What ia the best way to store seeds so they maintain the highest rate of viability? Just in the fridge?


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 6, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> What ia the best way to store seeds so they maintain the highest rate of viability? Just in the fridge?


Yea the fridge, I got 18 year old seeds in there that pop just as good as the first year, ok maybe im exaggerating


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Oct 6, 2020)

Black Triangle f2 freebies, , White Lotus, TwinFlame and Lemon Hashplant v2 till a week or 3 away. Photos are in reverse order


----------



## TtZoo (Oct 6, 2020)

Greenthumb88$$ said:


> Have you heard anything good about the ogkb remix version of more cowbell?


Not personally but there's a guy in here who raved about his cut of the remix. Very potent if all accounts.


----------



## TtZoo (Oct 6, 2020)

TtZoo said:


> Not personally but there's a guy in here who raved about his cut of the remix. Very potent if all accounts.


I gave away some cuts of the regular more cowbell and it's now the growers favourite strain. Making more free cuts just to keep him stocked up!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Oct 6, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> What ia the best way to store seeds so they maintain the highest rate of viability? Just in the fridge?


I store mine in the fridge with a bit of rice, humidity packs, and a crumpled paper towel to control humidity. When I take them out of the fridge, I let the jar get to room temperature before opening.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Oct 6, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> I store mine in the fridge with a bit of rice, humidity packs, and a crumpled paper towel to control humidity. When I take them out of the fridge, I let the jar get to room temperature before opening.


Hmm i will have to bust our my old dr who micro fridge and get my stuff situated better! Thanks!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Oct 6, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Yea the fridge, I got 18 year old seeds in there that pop just as good as the first year, ok maybe im exaggerating


Thanks to you as well!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 6, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Anyone have any experience with space cake
> View attachment 4705483


Yeah... It didn't like me too much. 8 males and the rest didn't germ. But hey maybe you'll get 8 females!


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 6, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> What ia the best way to store seeds so they maintain the highest rate of viability? Just in the fridge?


In a sealable container, with dessicant packs, in the refer. I always let it set out for a couple of hours to come to room temp, before opening, so as not let unwanted moisture in.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 6, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I was joking about the purple punch and other hype stuff. He’s working with some really nice lines. Stand up guy, and freezers full of absolute gold that without a doubt will be worth the investment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm hip to Copa's cool.


----------



## raggyb (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm not critical of buying a lot of seeds, just amazed and jelous. There is a lot of waiting in this game. I'm jelous of outdoor growers too. First bodhi will be Strawberry Goji. Want to try for a different fruit smell so this is it. Not afraid of hermies either. Maybe i'll change my mind on that but for now bring it on!!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 6, 2020)

raggyb said:


> I'm not critical of buying a lot of seeds, just amazed and jelous. There is a lot of waiting in this game. I'm jelous of outdoor growers too. First bodhi will be Strawberry Goji. Want to try for a different fruit smell so this is it. Not afraid of hermies either. Maybe i'll change my mind on that but for now bring it on!!


There is great stuff to be found in those packs, no doubt. Terps were great. Not much strawberry in the jar but it’s definitely present on the grind. Just be vigilant and kill anything that shows intersex traits. In my experience, the herm traits don’t go away as the plants mature. An early herm will turn into a pollen dumping machine later in flower.

Another factor to consider is temps. My experience does not seem to be the norm. Perhaps lower temps and running things a bit dryer would make the plants happier. My Goji OG cut seems to like things a bit cooler and dryer to really pack on the resin. Something to consider. Good luck!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 6, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm hip to Copa's cool.



what happened to the Copa thread?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 6, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Yeah... It didn't like me too much. 8 males and the rest didn't germ. But hey maybe you'll get 8 females!



i got 9 males out of my Phone Home's - that broke a record for a pack....but 1 of the 2 females is looking tits so far although it's still a little early...the other female has some sort of lockout, looks like calcium, could be K, but it's the only strain/pheno doing it, so idk, it's got it's own issues and it's out 

i'll just grab another pack if the tits pheno doesn't work out


----------



## raggyb (Oct 6, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> There is great stuff to be found in those packs, no doubt. Terps were great. Not much strawberry in the jar but it’s definitely present on the grind. Just be vigilant and kill anything that shows intersex traits. In my experience, the herm traits don’t go away as the plants mature. An early herm will turn into a pollen dumping machine later in flower.
> 
> Another factor to consider is temps. My experience does not seem to be the norm. Perhaps lower temps and running things a bit dryer would make the plants happier. My Goji OG cut seems to like things a bit cooler and dryer to really pack on the resin. Something to consider. Good luck!


cool, it will definitely be cooler and dryer coming up. i'll top clone and sex and reveg the normal females. that's the plan anyhow. years ago I had this fruity bud I just can't forget. was red and purple and gold and green...sigh.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 6, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> what happened to the Copa thread?


It was removed the same day. He needs(they say) to change some things to advertise.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Oct 6, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> It was removed the same day. He needs(they say) to change some things to advertise.


That’s a bummer!


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 6, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> What ia the best way to store seeds so they maintain the highest rate of viability? Just in the fridge?


Fridge works great. Or a basement closet is fine. Dark and dry are key. Cooler is better for longer term storage.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 6, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> Fridge works great. Or a basement closet is fine. Dark and dry are key. Cooler is better for longer term storage.


Yes, heat is a serious killer. I lost a few packs, and countless old bagseed setting them in a cigar box on the coffee table for a couple of years. There was some really cool bagseed from the late 90's in there...but they all went to crap.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Oct 6, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> It was removed the same day. He needs(they say) to change some things to advertise.


more gelato?


----------



## Joedank (Oct 6, 2020)

SFnone said:


> I decided to take a look... I don't know man... that looks pretty damn close to being a hermie to me...


If you grow males in full sun you will see them stack tighter and look like a nug more. Those are just well developed male calexes


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Oct 7, 2020)

Doing some mold hedging and slowly starting to trim some. Haven’t been this excited for a plant in awhile. Super easy to trim, kicking myself for not keeping a cut around as I’ve heard all the variation people are seeing in their ssdd packs


----------



## _mahavishnu (Oct 7, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4706691


Now that is one manicured little nugget. Another smack in my face for not getting something SSDD related. 

Did anyone else in here get that limited edition sale? Curious if anybody has received their gifts yet if so. Mine is on the way, but coming all the way cross-country. If nobody else shares, I’ll post what I end up getting in a day or two


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 7, 2020)

Question for you guys about the Wookie leaners in crosses: Have you noticed them to be more finicky than the mom leaners? My Bubba dom Sakura look super healthy and lush but the Wookie dom one has had more yellow leaves than I'm used to throughout the grow. Most of the leaf tips are a little burned as well. I'm sure the smoke will come out okay but just wondering if the Wookie leaners have a special diet? I use Fox Farm nutes and normally go 1/4 to 1/2 strength, feeding very conservatively unless it's a variety known to be a heavy feeder.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Oct 7, 2020)

Both my soulmate (Wookie 15) and old school hash plant (no wookie) turn yellow during flower even with high doses of nutes. I grew a Gelato 45 next to them and it was green the whole run.


----------



## Ganjihad (Oct 7, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> eventually, i'll work on the Nibiru and Dank Sinatra packs i still have....pretty sure those are both Deadly G crosses....i ran a few beans of the Nibiru, ran 2 females, but they were small and squatty and not the strongest when they finished and 1 had some dicks on the bottoms that i plucked but no seeds were found - that one got the discontinuation hook pretty quick by B-man for whatever reason....still got 6 of those beans..theyre the tiniest beans ever.....so maybe these dicks that do show up are pretty sterile - is anybody reporting a full on herm that dropped pollen?
> 
> i haven't run the Dank Sinatra's at all so i can't report anything on those
> 
> ...


I didn't know the use of fulvic acid could contribute to intersex issues.

Where did you hear this?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 7, 2020)

Ganjihad said:


> I didn't know the use of fulvic acid could contribute to intersex issues.
> 
> Where did you hear this?



from @seedy character he posted that on the previous page from my post you quoted - i never heard of that either


----------



## Ganjihad (Oct 7, 2020)

Yes, it seems hard to believe as compost is replete with both humic and fulvic acids, which are natural mineral chelators, and highly beneficial to plants.

It would seem most grows with compost would herm, if his theory were correct. Obviously, they don't.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 7, 2020)

got my copa order today - super stoked on the goji F2s - thanks @CopaGenetics


----------



## lambchopedd (Oct 7, 2020)

My first reveg was a success! Granola Funk Remix (pregnant with f2s). 
For those of whom that care:
She was hit with three males. ALL displayed total mold resistance compared to their other brothers and multiple other strains. One, has ideal tight internodes and resin later in flower. The second, was identical to the mom (stretchier) and was also resinous. The third, while also identical to the mom did not produce resin/produced less.

The mom was “_OGKB-dom_” (what I was told on zlabs) Early on in flower she produced these beautiful resin rails on her leaves, had GSC-ish golfball shaped nugs... that thankfully packed on density in the last weeks to give me a decently moderate yield. The flowers didn’t turn purple nor did most of the leaves, but the edges did. 

I’m hoping to keep things going if the next generation is still impressive, and maybe turn this line into a future breeding tool.


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 7, 2020)

Seems i will have to import pictures in order to post testers, from another pc....too large for this site. Had great results from bubbashine x ik x wookie....


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 7, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> Seems i will have to import pictures in order to post testers, from another pc....too large for this site. Had great results from bubbashine x ik x wookie....


Dang man I have been trying to decide what to grow next and I ran across some of your Amrita pics. That looks so good! This is first time I have had nothing going on grow wise in 4 yrs.


----------



## jackgonza (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## CrunchBerries (Oct 7, 2020)

jackgonza said:


> View attachment 4707339


Oh shit! Nice! Kinda wish I hadn’t seen this as I wanted to be surprised!


----------



## jackgonza (Oct 7, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Oh shit! Nice! Kinda wish I hadn’t seen this as I wanted to be surprised!


Shit sorry homie


----------



## jackgonza (Oct 7, 2020)

I thought it was going to be a supernatural selections pack, still stoked though!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Oct 7, 2020)

jackgonza said:


> Shit sorry homie


All good


----------



## Dr.Wang (Oct 7, 2020)

TtZoo said:


> Not personally but there's a guy in here who raved about his cut of the remix. Very potent if all accounts.


Growing more cowbell remix from seed now at 50 days so only have so much info but out of five females two are shit two good(and look to be decent yields) and one is nice"keeper" not the best yieldsof the 3 but nice. Structure is on all. I'll post a pic when finished. Oh and one total herm.. also got pak of roadkill unicorn going. Not so happy with this strain. One nice plant. Won't keep due to yield. I'll get pic when done same age as remix.


----------



## 710slickxx (Oct 8, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> The better a grower i become, the better the plants i find in bodhi packs. Just sayin'.
> 
> Anybody have thoughts on Twin Flame v1 vs v2? That frosty red pheno looks phenominal!


I got v2 and i will be using it alot.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 8, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Question for you guys about the Wookie leaners in crosses: Have you noticed them to be more finicky than the mom leaners? My Bubba dom Sakura look super healthy and lush but the Wookie dom one has had more yellow leaves than I'm used to throughout the grow. Most of the leaf tips are a little burned as well. I'm sure the smoke will come out okay but just wondering if the Wookie leaners have a special diet? I use Fox Farm nutes and normally go 1/4 to 1/2 strength, feeding very conservatively unless it's a variety known to be a heavy feeder.


I grow in ROLS 50%- 60% used and haven’t had anything out of the ordinary, to the contrary, all have seemed easy and forgiving. I must have done at least 8 or more Wookie 15 offspring and most are very impressive except intersex rampant with Thunder Wookie. 
The Wookie male seems much better than Wookie 7 female.


----------



## jp68 (Oct 8, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I grow in ROLS 50%- 60% used and haven’t had anything out of the ordinary, to the contrary, all have seemed easy and forgiving. I must have done at least 8 or more Wookie 15 offspring and most are very impressive except intersex rampant with Thunder Wookie.
> The Wookie male seems much better than Wookie 7 female.


Wookie orgasm was solid . No herms whatsoever easy to grow and a producer of some rock hard frosty nugs. The workhorse of the stable for years now


----------



## _mahavishnu (Oct 8, 2020)

Not mad at all if I end up with that stardawg guava x SSDD pack. I’ll know later today, Mrs. B’s posts were a little ambiguous as to whether all packs are the same or if there’s a mix

EDIT: Mrs. B apparently became aware that I posted the sale here, commented as much on one of her insta posts LOL. I guess I caused it to sell out much faster than they were expecting. I was looking through to see if she clarified anywhere about whether it’s one or multiple strains going out.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Oct 8, 2020)

Can someone help me with Instagram. I try to look up a few strains I'm interested in like field trip but I can only find pictures of people going on a field trip and nothing to do with the strain. The #88g13hp definitely was gold to look at but that's the only one I can locate.


----------



## bythekasiz (Oct 8, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> Can someone help me with Instagram. I try to look up a few strains I'm interested in like field trip but I can only find pictures of people going on a field trip and nothing to do with the strain. The #88g13hp definitely was gold to look at but that's the only one I can locate.


It is a pita depending on the strain name. Typing “strain” after what you type in works sometimes. Field trip definitely doesn’t come up either way. There is #bodhiguide and #bodhitesters also but you’ll have to scroll through all of the posts. I picked up Field Trip when it first dropped and still running it. It’s a good one.

Edit: there are a couple under #gscxssdd


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 8, 2020)

SSDD, ummm, I dunno how I feel about this strain, I already killed 2-3 females for being garbage and im about to kill another for being crap

This one is my first promising one, its bigger but the flowers seems kinda small but its waay better then all the other females thus far



This one is garbage and I think im a kill her today and save myself the hassle of dealing with her


----------



## jdoorn14 (Oct 8, 2020)

_mahavishnu said:


> EDIT: Mrs. B apparently became aware that I posted the sale here, commented as much on one of her insta posts LOL. I guess I caused it to sell out much faster than they were expecting.


I got the feeling that Mrs B was also a bit sad that the draw of (OMG limited edition!!!) beans far overshadowed the draw of helping fire victims, but that's just my impression.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 8, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> I got the feeling that Mrs B was also a bit sad that the draw of (OMG limited edition!!!) beans far overshadowed the draw of helping fire victims, but that's just my impression.



Well that just means you had a successful drive by drawing ppl in with the right product, right?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 8, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> I got the feeling that Mrs B was also a bit sad that the draw of (OMG limited edition!!!) beans far overshadowed the draw of helping fire victims, but that's just my impression.


Cant rebuild homes with prayers and sympathy. If those limited edition packs incentivized a flow of money to fire victims, release more limited edition packs lol.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 8, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> SSDD, ummm, I dunno how I feel about this strain, I already killed 2-3 females for being garbage and im about to kill another for being crap
> 
> This one is my first promising one, its bigger but the flowers seems kinda small but its waay better then all the other females thus far
> 
> ...



i wiped out 3 females for being garbage also from my 2017 pack

but it was the opposite with the pack i grabbed in 2012 - 3 keepers


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 8, 2020)

Bodhi Kandahar Black x 88G13HP Summer 2020 tester. My lone female...



Accidentally broke a piece off while tugging on a leaf.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 8, 2020)

Wow! What a bat!


----------



## jp68 (Oct 8, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> SSDD, ummm, I dunno how I feel about this strain, I already killed 2-3 females for being garbage and im about to kill another for being crap
> 
> This one is my first promising one, its bigger but the flowers seems kinda small but its waay better then all the other females thus far
> 
> ...


Look for an ssdd cross to a proven female. Stardawg cross definetly looks like awinner


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 8, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> Bodhi Kandahar Black x 88G13HP Summer 2020 tester. My lone female...
> 
> View attachment 4708291
> 
> ...


Nice! Thanks for posting. The structure is VERY similar to his Lemon Hashplant v2. It must be the 88G13HP dominating.


----------



## jp68 (Oct 8, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Cant rebuild homes with prayers and sympathy. If those limited edition packs incentivized a flow of money to fire victims, release more limited edition packs lol.


That star dawg guava ssdd should be a winner. May have made an effort if i knew that was on the table but shit went to fast on the first rd for my attention span


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 9, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> i wiped out 3 females for being garbage also from my 2017 pack
> 
> but it was the opposite with the pack i grabbed in 2012 - 3 keepers


My Cherry Sativa x SSDD pheno looks and smells more like textbook SSDD than any SSDD pheno I hunted. Outstanding vigor, and a dreamy uplifting high that I would describe as heavenly. And buttered muffin terps.

The plants I got from my last SSDD pack seemed to swing towards the extremes of each parent. Almost as if it was an F2. It just seems like there was insane hype around SSDD back when it was first released, and current packs seem fall short. 





CloudHidden said:


> Nice! Thanks for posting. The structure is VERY similar to his Lemon Hashplant v2. It must be the 88G13HP dominating.


Yeah that is suuuper dad leaning in structure. Looks like a carbon copy of my LHP V2


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 9, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> My Cherry Sativa x SSDD pheno looks and smells more like textbook SSDD than any SSDD pheno I hunted. Outstanding vigor, and a dreamy uplifting high that I would describe as heavenly. And buttered muffin terps.
> 
> The plants I got from my last SSDD pack seemed to swing towards the extremes of each parent. Almost as if it was an F2. It just seems like there was insane hype around SSDD back when it was first released, and current packs seem fall short.


thats great to hear

i think, so far, the SSDD male is outstanding - im a little loaded up on packs with that dad , so ill be reporting more as soon as i start thinning out some of what i popped recently 

i got soulmates, solos stash, dazzleberrys, lucky charms x kraken, and 1 lone wolf female legend og x snow lotus all going now, and then i gotta pop either bubba katsu x ssdd, 3 kings x ssdd, tigermelon x ssdd, and kashmir x ssdd 

nevermind all the other beans i still need to pop


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 9, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> thats great to hear
> 
> i think, so far, the SSDD male is outstanding - im a little loaded up on packs with that dad , so ill be reporting more as soon as i start thinning out some of what i popped recently
> 
> ...


Yeah I really made a big mistake by ignoring the SSDD crosses. I was making judgments based on my personal experience with SSDD packs and just assumed that they had questionable growth characteristics. But as it turns out, the offspring are genuinely fantastic.

Luckily I still have field trip, cobra lips, Butterscotch, and Chem D crosses. Chem D x SSDD and Cobra Lips will be part of my next run.


----------



## _mahavishnu (Oct 9, 2020)

ssdd x stardawg confirmed  Now I have to decide whether I want to pop those, my herer hashplant, or maybe half and half, once my current 4 girls finish around the new year.

I’ve never done regular seeds, do those of you who don’t keep males just give each plant equal resources and wait for preflowers to happen naturally during veg? Does anybody run 12/12 from seed to identify sex faster and then reveg? I’ve seen it done but I also sort of want to see the plants’ structure naturally, without the insanity of reveg


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 9, 2020)

Let's do a survey.
Out of all the Bodhi strains you've ran, which ones come to mind? 

1. Favorite/best strain 
2. Most mediocre strain 
3. Least favorite/worst strain 

Mine are:
1. Soul Food 
2. Dream Lotus (so far out of 3 females)
3. None yet


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 9, 2020)

0. How many Bodhi packs have you run
1. Favorite/best strain
2. Most mediocre strain 
3. Least favorite/worst strain 

0. 20 or so
1. Cherry Sativa x SSDD for calming zen headspace
Peach Hashplant for Hashplant dominant clear headed/relaxed feeling with a deep/dynamic terpene profile
Electric Cowboy for OG dominant effects, loud terps, and improved structure over the Larry.

2. Clusterfunk, Black Triangle, Granola Funk, SSDD 2018 pack, Purple Unicorn F5

3. Raspberry Hashplant, Strawberry Milk F2, Strawberry Goji


----------



## hillbill (Oct 9, 2020)

20 or so
Favorite: Space Monkey, Soul Mate, Old Soul, Secret Chief for right at bedtime.
Mediocre: Black Triangle, Wookie Hashplant 
Worst: The Fuzz, 0 girls for 9 or 10, Thunder Wookie intersex issues and the lone real girl smelled like all different types of shit in flower.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Oct 9, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 20 or so
> Favorite: Space Monkey, Soul Mate, Old Soul, Secret Chief for right at bedtime.
> Mediocre: Black Triangle, Wookie Hashplant
> Worst: The Fuzz, 0 girls for 9 or 10, Thunder Wookie intersex issues


I wonder were Copa Genetics is with his Secret Chief F2’s?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 9, 2020)

0. How many Bodhi packs have you run
1. Favorite/best strain
2. Most mediocre strain 
3. Least favorite/worst strain

around 20 
1. Goji OG, Tranquil Elephantizer Remix (deadly g), 
2. Jabba's Stash
3. Bingo Pajama (kudra x appy)


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 9, 2020)

i should give Field Trip an F too for herming on me but it was some of the best smoke ever so i dont really know what to say about that


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 9, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Let's do a survey.
> Out of all the Bodhi strains you've ran, which ones come to mind?
> 
> 1. Favorite/best strain
> ...


1.Temple of Apollo
2.so far everything has either been fire or garbage
3.Lavender Jack


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 9, 2020)

Only ran full Bodhi packs when I ran testers, but have probably run close to 100 of B's plants, including clones.

1. Sunshine Daydream is my desert island strain.

2 & 3. Starflight Guava. Was probably on me, but it was not impressive. I've seen someone running it recently, so with a good report, might do her again.

I propose another category: What would you run again? Space Monkey, doing it right now as a matter of fact, lol! And, I'll bet I run it again after that!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 9, 2020)

I'd seen some glowing reports on Elphinstone, but never any pics.

For some idiotic reason, I had the notion it was gonna be squat extra wide leafed Indica.


Pretty stupid, huh?

The funny thing is I had been wanting to try something hazy, and went to see Doc d for a Bandaid Haze!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 9, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Pretty stupid, huh?
> 
> The funny thing is I had been wanting to try something hazy, and went to see Doc d for a Bandaid Haze!


It's not so stupid. Apparently that Island Sweet Skunk was likely mislabeled at first and Breeder Steve thinks it's actually a NL5 Haze, and a sativa leaning one at that. I'll be waiting to hear what you think of that one. I've always been curious about that one. Strange Brew (with the Snow Lotus male) too.

Edit: I had this wrong. The ISS clone is likely _Sweet Pink Grapefruit_ x NL5 Haze. It was originally thought to be SP Grapefruit x Big Skunk when it got its name. I guess you could kinda think of it as a sweet pink grapefruit haze given the heavy sativa lean.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Oct 9, 2020)

Gold Star x Snow Lotus, harvested the top portion of the plant and these are a few shots of the lower branches. Seems to lean to the Snow Lotus side with a quicker finish than the last pheno I grew with more purple and less mold resistance, the aroma is similar though this one is less ammoniated.


----------



## jackgonza (Oct 9, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I'd seen some glowing reports on Elphinstone, but never any pics.
> 
> For some idiotic reason, I had the notion it was gonna be squat extra wide leafed Indica.
> View attachment 4709261View attachment 4709262View attachment 4709263View attachment 4709264
> ...


Hell yeah good luck with the Bandaid Haze, post lots of pics


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 9, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Only ran full Bodhi packs when I ran testers, but have probably run close to 100 of B's plants, including clones.
> 
> 1. Sunshine Daydream is my desert island strain.
> 
> ...


I ran half a pack of Space Monkey last winter and I really liked it. Im popping Sunshine Daydream to do some F2's and the rest of my Space Monkey to do a a cross between the two. I would imagine someone has done it already but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 9, 2020)

Seems like the Space Monkey is a top strain. Have read nothing but good about it.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 9, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Only ran full Bodhi packs when I ran testers, but have probably run close to 100 of B's plants, including clones.
> 
> 1. Sunshine Daydream is my desert island strain.
> 
> ...


I would run Soul Food and Sky Lotus again if I had more beans. Stocked up on Soul Food but went with Sakura over the Sky Lotus last order. Can tell the Sakura isn't going to be a great yielder with either pheno but let's hope the smoke is good. Nube seemed to like it.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 9, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I'd seen some glowing reports on Elphinstone, but never any pics.
> 
> For some idiotic reason, I had the notion it was gonna be squat extra wide leafed Indica.
> View attachment 4709261View attachment 4709262View attachment 4709263View attachment 4709264
> ...


I have 15 female bandaid hazes going right now. Incredible plants. I highly highly recommend Doc D’s sativas to anyone who likes Bodhi-style crosses but sativa dominant.

Also, I have made my final Bodhi selections and will post up a complete pheno hunt report when I have some spare time. There were a few unexpected keepers, and some total failures from hyped up crosses.


----------



## klyphman (Oct 10, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Stocked up on Soul Food but went with Sakura over the Sky Lotus last order. Can tell the Sakura isn't going to be a great yielder with either pheno but let's hope the smoke is good. Nube seemed to like it.


Keep us updated on Sakura please. I picked up a pack to run outdoor next year after reading reports of a shorter flower time. Nube‘s report and some searching on this site sealed the deal for the purchase.

Edited to add an observation about the Garfunkle I’ve got going outside—we have had intense sustained winds of 20-30+ mph for much of the past day or so. This plant is taking it like a champ with barely any supplemental support. The branch strength and structure is incredibly strong. Is this the Hashplant dad genes showing through?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Oct 10, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> My Cherry Sativa x SSDD pheno looks and smells more like textbook SSDD than any SSDD pheno I hunted. Outstanding vigor, and a dreamy uplifting high that I would describe as heavenly. And buttered muffin terps.
> 
> The plants I got from my last SSDD pack seemed to swing towards the extremes of each parent. Almost as if it was an F2. It just seems like there was insane hype around SSDD back when it was first released, and current packs seem fall short.
> 
> ...


Giorgio!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 10, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Keep us updated on Sakura please. I picked up a pack to run outdoor next year after reading reports of a shorter flower time. Nube‘s report and some searching on this site sealed the deal for the purchase.
> 
> Edited to add an observation about the Garfunkle I’ve got going outside—we have had intense sustained winds of 20-30+ mph for much of the past day or so. This plant is taking it like a champ with barely any supplemental support. The branch strength and structure is incredibly strong. Is this the Hashplant dad genes showing through?


Chopping the Wookie leaner in a few weeks. Will include a smoke report and pics. The Bubba leaner is the one I'm most excited about though. She's getting pretty frosty and has a very sharp smell. Clears your sinuses out like Vicks Vaporub. The Wookie leaner is funky and fruity. Reminds me of a TGA strain.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 10, 2020)

Wacked 3/6 Guava Wookie with nuts at day 5 flower, very vigorous and Very Indica expression. Already have garbage and black pepper smells from chopped boys. 4/4 Starflight Guava planted 9/30 doing fine getting first multi fingers leaves.

Also have a good lookin Black Triangle at only 12 days, slight Indica leN with wider leaves, branching nicely for training.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 10, 2020)

I have been thinking of my “the fuzz” beans for a while , but you got me scared @hillbill. Then again my first shot at gogi og put that at the bottom of my list so maybe just go?! lol


----------



## hillbill (Oct 10, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I have been thinking of my “the fuzz” beans for a while , but you got me scared @hillbill. Then again my first shot at gogi og put that at the bottom of my list so maybe just go?! lol


You may have gotten my girls!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 10, 2020)

Have you ever run Sunshine Daydream @hillbill


----------



## hillbill (Oct 10, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Have you ever run Sunshine Daydream @hillbill


I had One subpar female escape my seedling/dome adventure with damping off, massive grower error so Hillbill is not qualified to comment.


----------



## raggyb (Oct 10, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> 0. How many Bodhi packs have you run
> 1. Favorite/best strain
> 2. Most mediocre strain
> 3. Least favorite/worst strain
> ...


Oh no, dissin the Strawbery goji!! What ami gonna do that one's on deck!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 10, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Seems like the Space Monkey is a top strain. Have read nothing but good about it.


I've noticed that too. Of all the strains that are still available for sale, I think I've heard more people single out Space Monkey than anything else. For those who've grown it, what's the pheno-hunt like with that one? Is there much variety? Do you have to sift through some so-so plants to find the gold?

Also, can't help noticing that from a handful of people listing their favorite Bodhi, Soulmate, Old Soul, and Soul Food have all come up. Speaks pretty well for that Pinesoul Goji cut. The fruitier Goji's seem to have more mixed opinions.


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 10, 2020)

I ran two space monkey females, one had nuts late in flower but was easily pickable and I got no seeds in 3 consecutive runs above average flowers, I regret killing her off even if she was a outdoor hermy..She looked like the pheno in the advertisements

The second one smelled like the first but imo was a lot crappier then the first, gave her clone away....

Im about to plant couple more seeds but just started germinating 3 more strawberry milks

I also have 5 females of black light fantasyl..I planted my whole pack of granola funk, I have one female thats not a stunt and almost the whole pack is two inch stunted seedlings, not happy. I actually have two females but one is two inches tall and sexed....I chucked granola funk male to my heisen gmoozy keeper and will save pollen for more crosses


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 10, 2020)

I had 3 pheno's of Space Monkey. Two shorter with tighter internodes, lots of branching. Smells of sweet fuely lavender smells and taste. ( not my fav) pheno #2 was bigger and grew like a Og(thin stems requiring support, kinda viney) lots of smaller flowers that packed it on in around 50 days. Smell and taste were lavender. Pheno 3 was tall and lanky with bigger internode spacing, prob similiar to the moms side. I can't explain the taste but it wasn't lavender.
Every plant had above average potency and taste.
Try it you won't regret it




Nutbag Poster said:


> I've noticed that too. Of all the strains that are still available for sale, I think I've heard more people single out Space Monkey than anything else. For those who've grown it, what's the pheno-hunt like with that one? Is there much variety? Do you have to sift through some so-so plants to find the gold?
> 
> Also, can't help noticing that from a handful of people listing their favorite Bodhi, Soulmate, Old Soul, and Soul Food have all come up. Speaks pretty well for that Pinesoul Goji cut. The fruitier Goji's seem to have more mixed opinions.


That sucks


hillbill said:


> I had One subpar female escape my seedling/dome adventure with damping off, massive grower error so Hillbill is not qualified to comment.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 10, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> I had 3 pheno's of Space Monkey. Two shorter with tighter internodes, lots of branching. Smells of sweet fuely lavender smells and taste. ( not my fav) pheno #2 was bigger and grew like a Og(thin stems requiring support, kinda viney) lots of smaller flowers that packed it on in around 50 days. Smell and taste were lavender. Pheno 3 was tall and lanky with bigger internode spacing, prob similiar to the moms side. I can't explain the taste but it wasn't lavender.
> Every plant had above average potency and taste.
> Try it you won't regret it
> 
> That sucks


I'm not sure, but I'm guessing you're bummed by my comment about the fruitier Goji's having mixed reviews. I was mainly saying that there's been nothing but praise for the Pinesoul stuff. I've _heard_ a little criticism (mostly stuff in this thread that you've probably seen too) about some of the others, but don't let me bum you out on those. I don't know anything personally. Bodhi wouldn't be selling it if he hadn't seen good reasons to release it.

Thanks for the report on the Space Monkey, btw!


----------



## jackgonza (Oct 10, 2020)

_mahavishnu said:


> ssdd x stardawg confirmed  Now I have to decide whether I want to pop those, my herer hashplant, or maybe half and half, once my current 4 girls finish around the new year.
> 
> I’ve never done regular seeds, do those of you who don’t keep males just give each plant equal resources and wait for preflowers to happen naturally during veg? Does anybody run 12/12 from seed to identify sex faster and then reveg? I’ve seen it done but I also sort of want to see the plants’ structure naturally, without the insanity of reveg


I loved my Herer Hashplants, good luck with them


----------



## the-dolomite (Oct 10, 2020)

0. How many Bodhi packs have you run
1. Favorite/best strain
2. Most mediocre strain
3. Least favorite/worst strain

0. 15 or 20 and have crossed a few.
1. Right now probably Amrita, though I have fond memories of Jungle Spice.
2. Jamaican Hashplant got huge outdoors but had a lot of mold and not much flavor.
3. Maybe Cobra Lips or Thunder Wookie.

I saw someone asking about Elfinstone, that's a strain I've grown several times, indoor and out and have recently made some crosses with. The plants I have grown have had a bright lemon lime soda smell and good resin production. They were tall and lanky but with decently strong branches.
They took a while to mature but were extremely resistant to mold, maybe the best I've tried in that respect.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 10, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> It's not so stupid. Apparently that Island Sweet Skunk was likely mislabeled at first and Breeder Steve thinks it's actually a NL5 Haze, and a sativa leaning one at that. I'll be waiting to hear what you think of that one. I've always been curious about that one. Strange Brew (with the Snow Lotus male) too.
> 
> Edit: I had this wrong. The ISS clone is likely _Sweet Pink Grapefruit_ x NL5 Haze. It was originally thought to be SP Grapefruit x Big Skunk when it got its name. I guess you could kinda think of it as a sweet pink grapefruit haze given the heavy sativa lean.


Thanks for that info. I hope when it's done and in the pipe, I don't think at all, LOL!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 10, 2020)

jackgonza said:


> Hell yeah good luck with the Bandaid Haze, post lots of pics


Next Spring, I'd imagine. doc_d says they like it warmer than most... but I have been know to get antsy, lol!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 10, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I have 15 female bandaid hazes going right now. Incredible plants. I highly highly recommend Doc D’s sativas to anyone who likes Bodhi-style crosses but sativa dominant.
> 
> Also, I have made my final Bodhi selections and will post up a complete pheno hunt report when I have some spare time. There were a few unexpected keepers, and some total failures from hyped up crosses.


I hope you get some time to post up some pics of the Bandaid Hazes... I'm good at riding other's coat tails!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 10, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> I ran half a pack of Space Monkey last winter and I really liked it. Im popping Sunshine Daydream to do some F2's and the rest of my Space Monkey to do a a cross between the two. I would imagine someone has done it already but I haven't seen it yet.


I'll bet that turns out nicely!


----------



## nDanger (Oct 10, 2020)

Here's some shots of my Space Monkey. This is Day 85. Yep, EIGHTY FIVE! About half the hairs are red, Trychs are getting mostly cloudy, but very few ambers showing up yet. Going to go at least another week. The plants look great with no yellowing leaves (just like they did at day 50!) Ive never had plants go this long. There's 7 monkeys and 5 Lemon Hashplants this time around. Must be something with my lights


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 10, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Thanks for that info. I hope when it's done and in the pipe, I don't think at all, LOL!


I ran federation's island sweet skunk. Even grown bad it was really good.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 10, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I've noticed that too. Of all the strains that are still available for sale, I think I've heard more people single out Space Monkey than anything else. For those who've grown it, what's the pheno-hunt like with that one? Is there much variety? Do you have to sift through some so-so plants to find the gold?
> 
> Also, can't help noticing that from a handful of people listing their favorite Bodhi, Soulmate, Old Soul, and Soul Food have all come up. Speaks pretty well for that Pinesoul Goji cut. The fruitier Goji's seem to have more mixed opinions.


That Pinesoul is special. Reason I like Soul Food so much and the only Bodhi strain I've bought again. The pine smell is so strong it covers anything else in it. I'd like to see a lab test on the terp profile to see if anything else is in there lol


----------



## hillbill (Oct 10, 2020)

Old Soul and Soulmate are both excellent, both are loud, both are powerful. Never hear much of Old Soul but I sure like it.


----------



## jackgonza (Oct 10, 2020)

For anybody who got the LE stardawg guava x sunshine daydream, there’s pics of a plant on Instagram under the #sunshineguava 

Apparently Bodhi has given these out before as freebies in the past


----------



## SFnone (Oct 10, 2020)

if there is ever a Sakura x SSDD, I vote for it be called Hanami.

Here's some A1 x Kashmiris-








smell is like peppered meat chemdog with dry ashes and smoke... some of these have strange buds, being both chunky and airy at the same time... I think there's probably some real sativa influences coming from the Kashmir.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 11, 2020)

Up potted 3 suspected female Guava Wookie, hoping for the best. 5 days flower and very strong vigorous with no deficiencies.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 11, 2020)

Lemon Wookie for Old Vapor Genie Aluminum this AM. Lemon and something unknown flavor and a hard puncher. Another good one from Bodhi by way of a Wookie cross. Sharing the vapes today is my own chuck, Space Monkey x Sleeskunk (DNA) which is much louder than Space Monkey and every bit as musclebound. I did say much louder than Space Monkey. I call her MonkeySkunk.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 11, 2020)

SFnone said:


> if there is ever a Sakura x SSDD, I vote for it be called Hanami.
> 
> Here's some A1 x Kashmiris-
> View attachment 4710441
> ...


It just keeps getting wider! That’s what she said, lol, sorry couldn’t help it!
it’s a dang frost pyramid!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Lemon Wookie for Old Vapor Genie Aluminum this AM. Lemon and something unknown flavor and a hard puncher. Another good one from Bodhi by way of a Wookie cross. Sharing the vapes today is my own chuck, Space Monkey x Sleeskunk (DNA) which is much louder than Space Monkey and every bit as musclebound. I did say much louder than Space Monkey. I call her MonkeySkunk.


I bet that monkey skunk is some Fuego my man!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I bet that monkey skunk is some Fuego my man!


Turpentine, Pine Oil, English Leather and volatile hydrocarbons and ripe berries. Complex and lively but hammer strong. My fave at the moment, 2 more screaming girls at 45 days. MonkeySkunk is in the house. My f2 Space Monkeys will throw nanners from time to time, MonkeySkunk does not. Never a nanner on Bodhi Space Monkey from Bodhi here.
Collected pollen from a big, fast strong boy! Froze some.


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 11, 2020)

God's Paintbrush here at 51days.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 11, 2020)

I’d like some opinions on a topic, and it’s a touchy subject.

Some Bodhi strains have great names and are absolutely worth keeping. But others have names that people don’t exactly connect with, and this causes people to overlook them if they are on a shelf.

On top of this, most of B’s crosses have so much pheno/chemotype variation. This creates a situation where my Soul Mate may be totally different than someone else’s selected cut of Soul Mate.

This brings me to the question: Is there any ethically appropriate method to which one could create their own name for a cut, while still displaying the breeder’s strain name and lineage? I use Soul Mate as an example because this is a name that just didn’t generate interest. It didn’t matter how good the bud was. It was never a first choice with buyers when they were presented a list of available cultivars.

So i guess.. Would assigning an official title to the cut be un-ethical if the breeder given strain name and lineage are printed on the packaging of the product? I just feel like the name “Soul Mate” completely misses the mark when it comes to representing the extreme pinesol leaning phenos I have found in those packs.

I have felt the same about granola Funk, garfunkle, etc. The original name “Disco Biscuits” was so much more fun than Granola Funk. Trash plant is waaaay better than Garfunkle.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 11, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Let's do a survey.
> Out of all the Bodhi strains you've ran, which ones come to mind?
> 
> 1. Favorite/best strain
> ...


1. Dank Sinatra/Granola Funk
2. Space Cake, just didn't do it for me; but everyone else seemed to like it...one of those not matching my own cannabinoid system things.
3. None
Just planted Uplift, Lazy Lightning, and Sunshine Queen, all 12 beans germed.
Last year I strayed from Bodhi genetics, just to see if anything else in my vault could compare.
Nope!


----------



## YardG (Oct 11, 2020)

^^ Not sure I see an issue unless it involves breeding, at which point I think you'd be in the clear if you said "Pinestar" (Bodhi Soul Mate, AB cut).

ETA: I made up Pinestar to use as an example.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 11, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I’d like some opinions on a topic, and it’s a touchy subject.
> 
> Some Bodhi strains have great names and are absolutely worth keeping. But others have names that people don’t exactly connect with, and this causes people to overlook them if they are on a shelf.


I always assumed your goal to be matching product to customer needs/wants, of which name is irrelevant.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 11, 2020)

YardG said:


> ^^ Not sure I see an issue unless it involves breeding, at which point I think you'd be in the clear if you said "Pinestar" (Bodhi Soul Mate, AB cut).
> 
> ETA: I made up Pinestar to use as an example.


I was also going to reply with Soul Mate AB cut...or something similar.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 11, 2020)

This is always an issue, I think if chemdog would have been called stinky sugar titties it would be all people smoked today. lol


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 11, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I’d like some opinions on a topic, and it’s a touchy subject.
> 
> Some Bodhi strains have great names and are absolutely worth keeping. But others have names that people don’t exactly connect with, and this causes people to overlook them if they are on a shelf.
> 
> ...


I've wondered about this too. Soulmate isn't even such a bad name imo... kinda evokes an image of love and happiness. You've got names like DLA-6, OM4, Hashplant D vs. Hashplant 1... customers aren't going to have a clue. Seems like you'd have to add a least something to those names. You want to acknowledge Bodhi of course and don't want to look like you're "ripping-off" his genes and marketing them as your own. And your point about pheno variation is excellent too. Say you found a real oddball "cat piss" Goji OG pheno that's extremely sativa leaning and awesome but absolutely nothing like the usual. If you sell that as Goji OG and some people start getting unpleasantly tweaked on it and/or hate the flavor... it could kinda do some damage to the Goji "brand name" by confusing people about what to expect from Goji.

It seems like it might be fair to create a name for *your product* if you also add info about the "ingredients" in your product. It's definitely a good topic for debate.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 11, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I’d like some opinions on a topic, and it’s a touchy subject.
> 
> Some Bodhi strains have great names and are absolutely worth keeping. But others have names that people don’t exactly connect with, and this causes people to overlook them if they are on a shelf.
> 
> ...


Short answer, which your gut feeling is probably telling you, is no. renaming strains is a huge problem and has been. educating people and giving samples and or promos on good bud that isn’t selling can work. having good details on breeder taste and effects also helps. my feeling on name change is if you work it to f3 you’ve made enough personal selection that it becomes “your work” and the name could be changed, and this is even fairly touchy subject but other breeders have agreed.


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 11, 2020)

Calling their cut of seedjunky's 'triangle mints', ' wedding cake' seemed to work for the jungle boys.......................


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 11, 2020)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I always assumed your goal to be matching product to customer needs/wants, of which name is irrelevant.


Local market is basically:

1. Grow your cut
2. Drop off at caregiver storefront
3. Post about it on Instagram and hope that word spreads and people like your product enough to spread word of mouth. Not a problem with Bodhi gear. It sells itself.
4. Get Banned on IG because announcing drops is against TOS 
5. Make a new account and hope that 5% of your old followers find the new account

Naming strains is huge and sets a major first impression. Especially in COVID where you don’t get nose/eyes on the product until you pick up your order.

Budtenders are useless.


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 11, 2020)

5 SSDD phenos from seed(middle), 2 Space Monkey cuts(far right) and a couple of Rum runner seeds from a diff breeder(far left)...........15 days since flip


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 11, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I've wondered about this too. Soulmate isn't even such a bad name imo... kinda evokes an image of love and happiness. You've got names like DLA-6, OM4, Hashplant D vs. Hashplant 1... customers aren't going to have a clue. Seems like you'd have to add a least something to those names. You want to acknowledge Bodhi of course and don't want to look like you're "ripping-off" his genes and marketing them as your own. And your point about pheno variation is excellent too. Say you found a real oddball "cat piss" Goji OG pheno that's extremely sativa leaning and awesome but absolutely nothing like the usual. If you sell that as Goji OG and some people start getting unpleasantly tweaked on it and/or hate the flavor... it could kinda do some damage to the Goji "brand name" by confusing people about what to expect from Goji.
> 
> It seems like it might be fair to create a name for *your product* if you also add info about the "ingredients" in your product. It's definitely a good topic for debate.


I agree soul mate isn’t a bad name if we look at it as just a name.. But when it comes to conveying what that specific cross has to offer.. I dunno if Soul Mate hits that chord. To me, it smells like a coastal pine forest and would be my go-to when hiking along our (Maine) coastline. The smell reminds me of the still, old growth forests that you find on the northeast coast and PNW.

And yeah. Some names are just totally cannabis-nerd-only names. And then you have the freebies like Cherry Sativa x SSDD. My cut is fabulous but there is no cherry to it what-so-ever. I’ve still gotta figure out what to do with that one.

I’m sure something can be done where it personalizes/describes/represents the cuts specific flavors and qualities, but retains the breeder information and name. Maybe assign a cut name as the prefix, and strain/lineage as the suffix? I dunno!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 11, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> Short answer, which your gut feeling is probably telling you, is no. renaming strains is a huge problem and has been. educating people and giving samples and or promos on good bud that isn’t selling can work. having good details on breeder taste and effects also helps. my feeling on name change is if you work it to f3 you’ve made enough personal selection that it becomes “your work” and the name could be changed, and this is even fairly touchy subject but other breeders have agreed.


I’m not considering a name change. A cut of soul mate will always be clearly marked soul mate. I respect Bodhi (any anyone else’s gear that I run) way too much to even consider re-naming. I’m thinking more of like.. A cut name prefix.

Pheno variation is actually a huge issue right now. I’ve explored the local market quite a lot and most strain names mean absolutely nothing when it comes to terpenes and effects. It’s a huge issue if you aren’t familiar with the breeder or lineage.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 11, 2020)

YardG said:


> ^^ Not sure I see an issue unless it involves breeding, at which point I think you'd be in the clear if you said "Pinestar" (Bodhi Soul Mate, AB cut).
> 
> ETA: I made up Pinestar to use as an example.


That seems like the best way to go about this. Please don’t light me on fire, forum friends!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 11, 2020)

Legend OG x Snow Lotus has no name....ill have to come up with one if she's a keeper....Legend of Lotus? idk about that...I like ***** ****** - something's gonna get named that someday

i didn't like Phone Home but i think i like it now...it's still pending tho...i might change it....


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 11, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> Legend OG x Snow Lotus has no name....ill have to come up with one if she's a keeper....Legend of Lotus? idk about that...I like *Censored* something's gonna get named that someday
> 
> i didn't like Phone Home but i think i like it now...it's still pending tho...i might change it....


You better remove that strain name or someone will steal it. I’m being serious. That is on par with Electric Cowboy for awesomeness.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 11, 2020)

alright lets delete it 

i have some other great names im not revealing still


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 11, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> alright lets delete it
> 
> i have some other great names im not revealing still


Done. Based on that one, I’ll take any that you have to spare! I have some projects planned.


----------



## MicrogrowerCanada (Oct 11, 2020)

Never found those in LA


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 11, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Done. Based on that one, I’ll take any that you have to spare! I have some projects planned.



i do have some really good ones...i think they're good anyway.....did you like the name for the Lucky Charms x Kraken = Bad Luck ?

not too sure how many ppl are gonna wanna smoke some Bad Luck, but i don't care, it's just for the circle that im in - if it takes off, they can rename it if they want, i won't cry about it


----------



## CrunchBerries (Oct 11, 2020)

Sunbiz1 said:


> 1. Dank Sinatra/Granola Funk
> 2. Space Cake, just didn't do it for me; but everyone else seemed to like it...one of those not matching my own cannabinoid system things.
> 3. None
> Just planted Uplift, Lazy Lightning, and Sunshine Queen, all 12 beans germed.
> ...


Keep us updated on that sunshine queen. I haven’t seen any reports on that one and was thinking of running it next round.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 11, 2020)

Here's another issue with strain names and retailing and proper respect for the breeder. A local dispensary here is selling Lucky Charms and it's very mediocre. Seems like they just grew one seed, got a weak pheno, and aha, we have Lucky Charms! So they're being honest about what it is (I think), what its exact name is, and who bred it. But Bodhi doesn't really want that, does he? There's no way I'd ever buy Lucky Charms seeds if that was all I knew about the strain. I'd probably look right past it in other dispensaries too. My point is, is the name even that important when the grower/clone-selector/retailer has so much influence on the end product? I'm only talking about the retailing part... identifying a product on your shelf to customers who mostly don't give a crap about the backstory. When it comes to reporting pedigrees though, using your own made-up name just causes confusion and chaos. There's a clear reason to avoid that. I don't know... I find this a tricky issue.


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 11, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> i do have some really good ones...i think they're good anyway.....did you like the name for the Lucky Charms x Kraken = Bad Luck ?
> 
> not too sure how many ppl are gonna wanna smoke some Bad Luck, but i don't care, it's just for the circle that im in - if it takes off, they can rename it if they want, i won't cry about it



Then you'd need a strain called No Luck, that could only be purchased, in conjunction with Bad Luck. Then you could say... 
If it wasn't for Bad Luck, I wouldn't have No Luck at all. lol


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 11, 2020)

By Bad Sign genetics!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 11, 2020)

Bad Luck Genetics....i like that too


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 11, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Here's another issue with strain names and retailing and proper respect for the breeder. A local dispensary here is selling Lucky Charms and it's very mediocre. Seems like they just grew one seed, got a weak pheno, and aha, we have Lucky Charms! So they're being honest about what it is (I think), what its exact name is, and who bred it. But Bodhi doesn't really want that, does he? There's no way I'd ever buy Lucky Charms seeds if that was all I knew about the strain. I'd probably look right past it in other dispensaries too. My point is, is the name even that important when the grower/clone-selector/retailer has so much influence on the end product? I'm only talking about the retailing part... identifying a product on your shelf to customers who mostly don't give a crap about the backstory. When it comes to reporting pedigrees though, using your own made-up name just causes confusion and chaos. There's a clear reason to avoid that. I don't know... I find this a tricky issue.


Since the beginning of retail shops in MA, there was a limit on plant counts, and nonstop seed to sale tracking...meant if the dispensary cracked 40 seeds of ssdd, whatever females they got were all lumped into the supply for sales.... wasn't set up to pheno hunt.....unlike the rest of us who can/did find a thin mint pheno of gsc, a marshmallow Lucky Charms, orange in Blood Orange, etc... the system is inconsistent from state to state. So my goal has/is, to continue cracking hundreds of seeds each year and find prime examples of what is expected from any crosses given the lineage....


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 11, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> Since the beginning of retail shops in MA, there was a limit on plant counts, and nonstop seed to sale tracking...meant if the dispensary cracked 40 seeds of ssdd, whatever females they got were all lumped into the supply for sales.... wasn't set up to pheno hunt.....unlike the rest of us who can/did find a thin mint pheno of gsc, a marshmallow Lucky Charms, orange in Blood Orange, etc... the system is inconsistent from state to state. So my goal has/is, to continue cracking hundreds of seeds each year and find prime examples of what is expected from any crosses given the lineage....


The sad thing about this dispensary is that they've been growing this same crappy Lucky Charms for several years now. They're clearly using the same bland clone as a keeper. Their Kosher Kush is good though... MILES better than their LC. It's frustrating. I wish Bodhi would just send them a good clone to protect the good name of his strain. This kind of thing hurts all of you out there who have a great Lucky Charms cut you're trying to get people to try.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 11, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> The sad thing about this dispensary is that they've been growing this same crappy Lucky Charms for several years now. They're clearly using the same bland clone as a keeper. Their Kosher Kush is good though... MILES better than their LC. It's frustrating. I wish Bodhi would just send them a good clone to protect the good name of his strain. This kind of thing hurts all of you out there who have a great Lucky Charms cut you're trying to get people to try.



i disagree

you show them that your Lucky Charms is better than the store-bought Lucky Charms and you win on several fronts


----------



## Boosky (Oct 11, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> The sad thing about this dispensary is that they've been growing this same crappy Lucky Charms for several years now. They're clearly using the same bland clone as a keeper. Their Kosher Kush is good though... MILES better than their LC. It's frustrating. I wish Bodhi would just send them a good clone to protect the good name of his strain. This kind of thing hurts all of you out there who have a great Lucky Charms cut you're trying to get people to try.


I know, sometimes I feel like dropping off some clones at dispensaries and say "Grow these please". So if I run out I can still come here. Wouldn't ever have to go to dispensaries if there weren't plant counts. I don't have to go very often, my shit weed is better than their top shelf, so thank God. If I have to go to dispensaries I usually get concentrate instead of flower.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 11, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I’m not considering a name change. A cut of soul mate will always be clearly marked soul mate. I respect Bodhi (any anyone else’s gear that I run) way too much to even consider re-naming. I’m thinking more of like.. A cut name prefix.
> 
> Pheno variation is actually a huge issue right now. I’ve explored the local market quite a lot and most strain names mean absolutely nothing when it comes to terpenes and effects. It’s a huge issue if you aren’t familiar with the breeder or lineage.


Yeah totally. I have seen cut labels increase rapidly lately too as a result. like Bodhi Soul Mate #7 “xyz cut name”. This to me seems totally legit but maybe not the direction you’re heading.


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 11, 2020)

Found a nanner on my only decent ssdd outdoor plant today 
I will move her and pluck her ballz, maybe get her a rainbow shirt and paint her hairs blue


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Oct 11, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> Yeah totally. I have seen cut labels increase rapidly lately too as a result. like Bodhi Soul Mate #7 “xyz cut name”. This to me seems totally legit but maybe not the direction you’re heading.


I actually found, believe it or not, a pack of 'Soul Mate #7' prerolls at a dispensary in portland once. They were terrible though, lol. They might've been good when they were fresh, these were reeeaaaalllly old.


----------



## Palomar (Oct 11, 2020)

Motor City freebies came out real nice... surprised by this one. Smaller yield but nice solid icy buds with gassy strong affect. This a Bohdi tester? Anyone else run this yet?

I’m also struggling to describe the scent and taste of the Dragons Milk, beautiful buds curing nice.



respect,
pal


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 11, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> Legend OG x Snow Lotus has no name....ill have to come up with one if she's a keeper....Legend of Lotus? idk about that...I like ***** ****** - something's gonna get named that someday
> 
> i didn't like Phone Home but i think i like it now...it's still pending tho...i might change it....


I believe it was called jade dragon at one point...idk if the name stuck








Jade Dragon - Cannabis Strain Report


Jade Dragon cannabis strain by Bodhi Seeds - Legend OG x Snow Lotus: reports, photos, and genetics.




www.cannabisreports.com


----------



## Green pantsuit (Oct 12, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Yeah I hope I didn’t sound like I was knocking his work. I think this PU F5 line was released solely as breeding stock for other people who would like to work with a really dominant purple line. I highly recommend it if your goal is to breed purple traits into an already existing line. It also has incredible vigor, perfect structure, and great root development. The issue lies in its finishing time and smoke strength.
> 
> With what I have seen, I would look for pairings where it is crossed with a shorter flowering time, potent female. If you can find a pheno that is dad dominant in structure, but mom dominant in terps/potency I think you would have a real winner. Zero herm traits on PU5 as well. The other guy running 100 seeds also reported zero intersex traits.


Sounds like inbreeding depression typical of any line breeding as was mentioned. Strange to think that most F1 hybrids in traditional horticulture/agriculture come from 2 usually not so desirable looking parents. Homozygosity ain't pretty!


----------



## Tiflis (Oct 12, 2020)

Palomar said:


> Motor City freebies came out real nice... surprised by this one. Smaller yield but nice solid icy buds with gassy strong affect. This a Bohdi tester?


I believe that's Bad Dawg's own cross, I have gotten some other strains from GLG with LBL dad including 2 or 3 of that Motor Breath . Love gas in my flowers


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 12, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> I believe it was called jade dragon at one point...idk if the name stuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha! ya know now that you say that, i do recall that name but i dont recall it being linked to the LOGxSL - thanks man


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 12, 2020)

KingBlunted said:


> Just got an update from Bman himself in regards to info on Legend OG x Snow lotus on BB. He responded to my thread about that strain. I've noticed a significant reduction in germination compared to other B strains..but he settled it. No more Jade Dragon talk...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YardG (Oct 12, 2020)

Palomar said:


> Motor City freebies came out real nice... surprised by this one. Smaller yield but nice solid icy buds with gassy strong affect. This a Bohdi tester? Anyone else run this yet?
> 
> I’m also struggling to describe the scent and taste of the Dragons Milk, beautiful buds curing nice.
> 
> ...


Definitely Bad Dawg's work, he sends his own creations out with GLG orders. Many people report they're pretty top-notch. Sitting on a dozen of those so glad to hear they worked out well for you. I ran some of his Stardawg x Apollo 13 this season in overly small containers, not the best yield but the one I've tried was quite tasty and potent.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Oct 12, 2020)

I lost a Legend OG x Snow Lotus a year or two ago that was phenomenal. I just forgot to get clones from her, I revisited the pack to try and find another but the rest of them would not germinate... She would turn very purple and stack buds all along long arms but didn't need support. The smoke was quite narcotic and especially strong for a purple. I miss her, can you tell? I may have posted about her in this thread but I'm not sure.


----------



## jp68 (Oct 12, 2020)

Not in a legal and years back i would change names but have been using the real names for the most part lately..Some times people want info on his newer stuff which can be tough as there is none


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 12, 2020)

s


jpdnkstr said:


> I lost a Legend OG x Snow Lotus a year or two ago that was phenomenal. I just forgot to get clones from her, I revisited the pack to try and find another but the rest of them would not germinate... She would turn very purple and stack buds all along long arms but didn't need support. The smoke was quite narcotic and especially strong for a purple. I miss her, can you tell? I may have posted about her in this thread but I'm not sure.



That sounds really nice - sorry ya lost her...i lost a strain doing the same thing - thought i had made clones, but i didn't, and didn't realize it until it was too late 

i had a hard time getting them to germ also this last time....so i only have the 1 female to run and that's it - so hopefully it works out - its a bit runty but it seems to be picking up a little more steam now - we'll see what happens


----------



## mr.moejoe (Oct 12, 2020)

What is the best Bodhi strain for INSOMNIA?

I thought I would have this figured out by now. But I'm starting to feel like a literal addict who's just chasing that first high. To say the least, I'm just desperate for a good nights sleep! And am hopeful you guys can help.

I've read every page on this thread and most others I can find. But am still a new grower(starting 6th Bodhi grow) and in an illegal state with limited strain effect knowledge. (I wish I could just go to a dispensary to figure it out myself firsthand.)

SUNSHINE DAYDREAM - She was my first plant and best I've EVER smoked. Other than Space Monkey, nothing I've grown since has even come close to helping specifically with my insomnia. SM definitely hit 'that spot', just not quite effectively potency wise.

I have Cluster Funk, Pillow Book and and 3 Headed Dragon F2's just out of solos. And I'm indoors with limited space, but am considering popping more seeds as I'm starting to doubt these selections and REALLY need to get it right on my next run. I have 3 SSDD seeds left(but am trying to save them for a 'proper' burial) and full packs of these others in the fridge below. Which would you recommend? I'd be open to buying something else that's available as well, but only from GLG.

SUNSHINE DAYDREAM (bubbashine x apalachia) (only 3 seeds left boo)
WALKING DREAM (wifi x SSDD)
DREADBREAD x SSDD
CHERRY SATIVA x SSDD
CHEM1 x SSDD
BUBBA KUSH (bubba katsu x ssdd)
DREAM AXIS (axis x ssdd)

PURPLE UNICORN F5 (chemdog x black widow)
PILLOW BOOK (master kush x purple unicorn)
PURPLE STAR (jalalabad star x purple unicorn)
CHERRY UNICORN (fat cherry x purple unicorn f3)
UNICORN MILK (mothers milk 31 x purple unicorn f3)

PURPLE WOOKIE V3 (rku f4 x wookie 15)
LAVENDER ARUORA (purple urkle x wookie15)
TERPANADO (strawberry milk x wookie)
SOULMATE (pinesoul x wookie 15)
BING (fat cherry x wookie 15)
LEMON WOOKIE V2 (lemon g x wookie 15)
SPACE MONKEY (gorrila glue x wookie 15)
DIVINE INTERVENTION (congo kashmir x wookie)
PHONE HOME (triangle kush x wookie 15)
NEROLI (skunk va x wookie 15)
WOOKIE ORGASM (orgasmatron 7 x wookie 15)
WOMO (mothers milk x wookie 15)

STRAWBERRY MILK F2 (nepali og x instant karma)
STRAWBERRY HEADBAND (headband loompa x strawberry milk)
OLD SOUL (pinesoul x omg)
OMG 4 (chem4 x omg)

MORE COWBELL (gsc forum x 88g13/hp)
MAGENTA HASHPLANT (rku f4 x 88g13/hp)
DLA10 (fat cherry x 88g13/hp)
CLUSTER FUNK (chem91 jb x 88g13/hp)
MANGO HASHPLANT (mango biche x 88g13/hp)
HINDU HASHPLANT (la hindu x 88g13/hp)
PEACH HASHPLANT (peach romulan x 8813/hp)
MASTER HASHPLANT (master kush x 88g13/hp)
HOLLYWEED (hollywood pure kush x 88g13/hp)
GRANDMAS HASHPLANT (irene x 88g13/hp)
GARFUNKLE (dumpster x 88g13/hp)
LAZY LIGHTNING (headband if x 88g13/hp)
TIME BANDIT (wifi 43 x 88g13/hp)

GOGI OG (nepali og x snow lotus)
SOUL AXIS (axis x snow lotus)
MANGO LOTUS (mango lotus x snow lotus)
JOYSTICK (wifi x snow lotus)
LEMON LOTUS (lemon g x snow lotus)

BAD DAWG GENETICS
LONG BOTTOM FIGHTER F2 - STARFIGHTER PHENO (starfighter f2 x long bottom leaf)
LONG BOTTOM FIGHTER F2 - LBL PHENO (starfighter f2 x long bottom leaf)
MOTOR CITY FIGHTER (motor breath 15 x long bottom leaf)
HILLBILLY FIGHTER (tennessee kush x long bottom leaf)
DRAGON FIGHTER (3 headed dragon x long bottom fighter)
SFV FIGHTER (sfv clone x long bottom fighter)
PURPLE SUNNY STAR (stardawg purple x sunshine 4)
ZD30 #9 X LONG BOTTOM LEAF
DEADHEAD X LONG BOTTOM LEAF
ATONIC X LONG BOTTOM LEAF
GIRL SCOUT COOKIES X LONG BOTTOM FIGHTER
DEATHSTAR X APOLLO 13 F4
CHROM D X CAKE FIGHTER
3 HEADED DRAGON F2 (triangle kush x dragons blood f2)
GOJI LADY (goji og x lady daze)


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 12, 2020)

I like cluster funk for exactly that, sleep!


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 12, 2020)

mr.moejoe said:


> What is the best Bodhi strain for INSOMNIA?
> 
> I thought I would have this figured out by now. But I'm starting to feel like a literal addict who's just chasing that first high. To say the least, I'm just desperate for a good nights sleep! And am hopeful you guys can help.
> 
> ...


I say, most any of the 88g13hp crosses. However, I am suuuper jealous of everyone else who's got the 3 Headed Dragon. I rana Stardawg (JJ)x 3HD that is _awesome!_


----------



## jpdnkstr (Oct 12, 2020)

mr.moejoe said:


> What is the best Bodhi strain for INSOMNIA?
> 
> I thought I would have this figured out by now. But I'm starting to feel like a literal addict who's just chasing that first high. To say the least, I'm just desperate for a good nights sleep! And am hopeful you guys can help.
> 
> ...


Holy shit you've got an nice list to pick from! Did you keep any clones from the Sunshine Daydream? As they have said before lots of the 88 G13 Hashplant crosses are good for insomnia. I currently run More Cowbell and Grandmas Hashplant which I'm really liking for effects, she's a little bit of a problem in veg but once she goes into flower it's smooth sailing. Grandma likes to stretch and is a little floppy but the effects are well worth the hassle. Here's a pic of some lower nugs from Grandma.

This was a branch that I accidentally broke off while working but it's only about a week or so early as I'll be harvesting the rest of the plant very soon.


----------



## mr.moejoe (Oct 12, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> Holy shit you've got an nice list to pick from! Did you keep any clones from the Sunshine Daydream? As they have said before lots of the 88 G13 Hashplant crosses are good for insomnia. I currently run More Cowbell and Grandmas Hashplant which I'm really liking for effects, she's a little bit of a problem in veg but once she goes into flower it's smooth sailing. Grandma likes to stretch and is a little floppy but the effects are well worth the hassle. Here's a pic of some lower nugs from Grandma.
> View attachment 4712184
> This was a branch that I accidentally broke off while working but it's only about a week or so early as I'll be harvesting the rest of the plant very soon.


Woa, that Grandmas HP looks amazing! I had that one with Hollyweed on my short list and was hoping someone would mention it. 

I ran more cowbell and hindu HP but i "think" the MC hermed late and I might have cut the hindu too soon. These were on my second grow but still to this day I'm not sure(buds stopped developing on the MC, no seeds though and I cut the hindu at 9weeks). Neither 'worked', so I kinda gave up on the HP.

My last thought was maybe kush females are what I've been after. So thanks again for the help!

I wish I would have kept a cut of that SSDD. It was my first run. Damn.


----------



## mr.moejoe (Oct 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I like cluster funk for exactly that, sleep!


THANK YOU! What a relief to know I'm on the right path! seriously


----------



## mr.moejoe (Oct 12, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I say, most any of the 88g13hp crosses. However, I am suuuper jealous of everyone else who's got the 3 Headed Dragon. I rana Stardawg (JJ)x 3HD that is _awesome!_


Thanks for the response! I've read similar and ran hindu hasplant and morecowbell but was bummed when those didn't seem to do the trick. So then I went all in on wookie crosses after trying space monkey. Last run was terpanado and dreadbreadd x ssdd. And while the mango and strawberry tastes and smells are INCREDIBLE, sleep inducing they were not. Thinking back, grower error could be the cause of my HP experience.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 12, 2020)

mr.moejoe said:


> THANK YOU! What a relief to know I'm on the right path! seriously


Could you be chopping too early?


mr.moejoe said:


> Thanks for the response! I've read similar and ran hindu hasplant and morecowbell but was bummed when those didn't seem to do the trick. So then I went all in on wookie crosses after trying space monkey. Last run was terpanado and dreadbreadd x ssdd. And while the mango and strawberry tastes and smells are INCREDIBLE, sleep inducing they were not. Thinking back, grower error could be the cause of my HP experience.


Wat do the trichs look like when you give 'em the ax?


----------



## mr.moejoe (Oct 12, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Could you be chopping too early?
> 
> Wat do the trichs look like when you give 'em the ax?


Well I ran Goji OG with SSDD on my first run and chopped both right at 9 weeks. So yeah, I thought maybe I cut the Goji too soon because it wasn't really 'couch lock like' at all, more racy than anything. For me.

So I used a scope to view the trics on my 2nd grow. And cut the more cowbell at 13 weeks to be sure lol. Trics were like 50% amber on calyxs, maybe even more on the tops.

I try now to just cut with like 30-40% amber on the lowers. It seems average like 10 to 11 weeks.


----------



## mr.moejoe (Oct 12, 2020)

I'm a little embarased to post these, but o'well.

Purple Unicorn F5 at right and middle and Purple Wookie V3 on left. Both at 64 days from flip.

Left them in solos too long trying to wait for others to finish. And I think I ended up with root problems early on with the PUF5's.



I always try to make things easier in my humble little spot. So I didn't add peralite to the bottom on last transplant this time. Thinking it might help not having to water so often. And I think the roots suffered. Lesson learned lol.


----------



## mr.moejoe (Oct 12, 2020)

mr.moejoe said:


> I'm a little embarased to post these, but o'well.
> 
> Purple Unicorn F5 at right and middle and Purple Wookie V3 on left. Both at 64 days from flip.
> 
> ...


PUF5's are on the LEFT and MIDDLE, my mistake. Closer pics


----------



## Boosky (Oct 12, 2020)

mr.moejoe said:


> PUF5's are on the LEFT and MIDDLE, my mistake. Closer pics
> View attachment 4712291
> 
> View attachment 4712293


Dark purple and even a little pink in there. I dig it! I will definitely be using my pack for breeding more than anything, unless I get a special lady. First time I will be looking for males out of a full pack, weird. I just gotta see if it turns everything it touches purple.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Oct 12, 2020)

mr.moejoe said:


> What is the best Bodhi strain for INSOMNIA?


I have to throw a vote out for DLA-6 here.


----------



## mr.moejoe (Oct 12, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Dark purple and even a little pink in there. I dig it! I will definitely be using my pack for breeding more than anything, unless I get a special lady. First time I will be looking for males out of a full pack, weird. I just gotta see if it turns everything it touches purple.


Yeah, here is a different picture. It probably just shows my picture taking skills are as bad as my growing lol. But I just wanted to add that the stems and branches seem strong AF too!


----------



## mr.moejoe (Oct 12, 2020)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> I have to throw a vote out for DLA-6 here.


DLA-6 Quoted online as: _She is pretty potent, with potential to knock one into a temporary coma—it’s great for end of the day relaxation, sleeping, physical pain, anxiety (only taken in small doses though), and melting face. _

ROFL! Yeah, I definitely need this in my life. Thank you!


----------



## Green pantsuit (Oct 12, 2020)

Schaaawing! 4Play seed hunt looking like they are gonna go long. Today is 6 weeks. Down below is Mango Hashplant at 6 weeks getting all chunky and floppy. I have one expression that is almost like an early 2000's Sensi Star! Another one my girlfriend thinks smells just like lilacs, and yet one more that is a gnarly spicy BO funk from the g13. Hope everyone is having a great night and feelin' fine!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 12, 2020)

Green pantsuit said:


> Schaaawing! 4Play seed hunt looking like they are gonna go long. Today is 6 weeks. Down below is Mango Hashplant at 6 weeks getting all chunky and floppy. I have one expression that is almost like an early 2000's Sensi Star! Another one my girlfriend thinks smells just like lilacs, and yet one more that is a gnarly spicy BO funk from the g13. Hope everyone is having a great night and feelin' fine!
> 
> View attachment 4712432


Schawing is right! That's a serious boner cola right there! Seeing pics of Bodhi chemdog crosses makes it move a bit for me too.


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 13, 2020)

Garfunkle or soulmate should work for you


----------



## f.r (Oct 13, 2020)

hey all I am interested in potentially trying out bodhi seeds in the future, I am interested in the hashplant male x's. Are there some more indica leaning hashplant crosses that people would reccomend?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 13, 2020)

mr.moejoe said:


> Well I ran Goji OG with SSDD on my first run and chopped both right at 9 weeks. So yeah, I thought maybe I cut the Goji too soon because it wasn't really 'couch lock like' at all, more racy than anything. For me.
> 
> So I used a scope to view the trics on my 2nd grow. And cut the more cowbell at 13 weeks to be sure lol. Trics were like 50% amber on calyxs, maybe even more on the tops.
> 
> I try now to just cut with like 30-40% amber on the lowers. It seems average like 10 to 11 weeks.


Goji is racey, that is normal. SSDD is the ultimate sleep/end of day strain. Nothing Hashplant even comes close IMO.

Idk if you have seen any of my smoke reports, but all of the Hashplant crosses I have ran and tested have been energizing up front with a bit of a sedating effect after an hour or so. I tested maybe 35 HP plants and I didn’t think any of them led to a restful night of sleep.

Is recommend anything SSDD related. The latest SSDD x Mendo cross sounds like the ultimate tranquilizer. The black light fantasy crosses I ran were very Mendo Purp dominant and were a one way ticket to dreamland. They were so sedating that I still feel sluggish in the morning. Testers reported the same thing!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 13, 2020)

Snow Leopard and Tranquil Elephantizer were sleepytimes.....so was the Grandma's HP....of all of them, i'd say the Snow Leopard was the most sleepytimes - i had 1 pheno that was so narcotic, it was ridiculous 

@jpdnkstr dude that Grandma's pretty right? i only ran 2 phenos but mine stayed small tho - no stretchy much - and i had some male flowers on the bottoms of them - but never found a seed after pulling them off...ran them 3 times - awesome smoke but pretty low yield and those male flowers were not making me feel too good about running them anymore - i'll finish the pack up tho eventually - great smoke


----------



## joeko420 (Oct 13, 2020)

If anyone is looking for a strain that can provide both uplifting and incapacitating phenos, look into Soul Mate. Just make sure you have the vertical space first . Photos from my first outdoor run of both.

My #1 is perfect for early morning to late afternoon. Piney lemon funk with a hint of berry and relatively uplifting/anxiety squashing. Assuming leans towards the Goji OG Pine cut.



My #4 is perfect for the evening, or anytime you want to transcend states of consciousness lol. Meaty gassy lavender, very floral. Assuming it leans Wookie. Daytime use provides a very lucid daydreaming state at times.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 13, 2020)

raggyb said:


> Oh no, dissin the Strawbery goji!! What ami gonna do that one's on deck!


Since Bodhi is a F1 breeder, I bet that you can pop a seed pack and have a totally different exp than someone else.


----------



## Green pantsuit (Oct 13, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Since Bodhi is a F1 breeder, I bet that you can pop a seed pack and have a totally different exp than someone else.


If they were true F1, wouldn't that mean more uniformity?


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 13, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Since Bodhi is a F1 breeder, I bet that you can pop a seed pack and have a totally different exp than someone else.


I really don't think most of Bodhi's work is actual breeding, more so really good chucking. When I think of breeding, I think of selection and stabilization. His pure Dragon's blood line or PU would be an example; selected and inbred for specific traits. Bodhi def is a breeder, but his style is to cross his bred lines or clone-only's with his killer males. Not by any means trying to take anything away from him. He creates some magic as unstable as it may be. I guess most of that work is left up to us!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 13, 2020)

Green pantsuit said:


> If they were true F1, wouldn't that mean more uniformity?


Normally it would but dealing with multi poly hybreeds on both sides which are themselves F1s or F2s of other multi poly hybreeds makes things more complex.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 13, 2020)

Just sent 3 Lemon Hashplant v2 to the Viva Towel Sauna.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Oct 13, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Where did you get the Hoa Bac?!


Reeferman hooked me up w em! Have a killer pheno that I took a small cutting of that I fully pollenated with some chimera Sweet Skunk x blueberry
the SS x BB is Uber fruity exotic and funky. The one Viet I selected smells like sweet and creamy and exotic fruit. Really unique and frosty.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 13, 2020)

Swamp Thing said:


> Reeferman hooked me up w em! Have a killer pheno that I took a small cutting of that I fully pollenated with some chimera Sweet Skunk x blueberry
> the SS x BB is Uber fruity exotic and funky. The one Viet I selected smells like sweet and creamy and exotic fruit. Really unique and frosty.


I didn't know he was still in the game selling seeds, a good thing to know I guess.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 13, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> I really don't think most of Bodhi's work is actual breeding, more so really good chucking. When I think of breeding, I think of selection and stabilization. His pure Dragon's blood line or PU would be an example; selected and inbred for specific traits. Bodhi def is a breeder, but his style is to cross his bred lines or clone-only's with his killer males. Not by any means trying to take anything away from him. He creates some magic as unstable as it may be. I guess most of that work is left up to us!


That’s very altruistic but you could name on one hand the number of breeders that do that kind of thing.


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 13, 2020)

Terpanado, another pic because its ripening up so fast, small yield, small buds besides the tips, shitty structure, gonna be a pain in the arse to trim....However the buds look rather delicious and exciting and well it looks good, very strong sweet terps...I probably gonna run her again even....I enjoy looking at her in the sunlight with glistening trichs..

I been using west coast plant therapy on her which I am new to...The type of structure this plant has would lead me to believe shes a pm magnet but it would seem the west coast therapy keeps it at bay


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 13, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> That’s very altruistic but you could name on one hand the number of breeders that do that kind of thing.


They are definitely few and far between but sometimes it's nice to have some stability. HSC's OG Kush (F5) always has a spot in my tent.


----------



## mr.moejoe (Oct 13, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Goji is racey, that is normal. SSDD is the ultimate sleep/end of day strain. Nothing Hashplant even comes close IMO.
> 
> Idk if you have seen any of my smoke reports, but all of the Hashplant crosses I have ran and tested have been energizing up front with a bit of a sedating effect after an hour or so. I tested maybe 35 HP plants and I didn’t think any of them led to a restful night of sleep.
> 
> Is recommend anything SSDD related. The latest SSDD x Mendo cross sounds like the ultimate tranquilizer. The black light fantasy crosses I ran were very Mendo Purp dominant and were a one way ticket to dreamland. They were so sedating that I still feel sluggish in the morning. Testers reported the same thing!


AdvancedBuffalo, Thank you. Thank you for simply taking time out of your day to type this out. I feel like your directly related experience here is very helpful and I truly appreciate it. I'll definitely be checking out your smoke reports and your thoughts on that Cherry Sativa have piqued my interest!


----------



## maurostu04 (Oct 14, 2020)

Green pantsuit said:


> If they were true F1, wouldn't that mean more uniformity?


Listen to Bodhi’s pot cast. Episode 10 at the 1:22 mark.


----------



## Stoned Whale (Oct 14, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> That’s very altruistic but you could name on one hand the number of breeders that do that kind of thing.


Out of interest what Breeders would you say those were?

I really dislike the idea of there being so many phenos from virtually every strain from most seed banks these days. 

How much of its own Strain really is it if it doesn’t really represent a description of qualities well?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 14, 2020)

Stoned Whale said:


> Out of interest what Breeders would you say those were?
> 
> I really dislike the idea of there being so many phenos from virtually every strain from most seed banks these days.
> 
> How much of its own Strain really is it if it doesn’t really represent a description of qualities well?


Nobody loves that it's the way it is, but when you inbreed a strain for consistency, you tend to "lower the ceiling" on how good a plant you're capable of getting out of the seeds. The stellar plants that truly blow minds don't usually come out of inbred, consistent "strains". Bodhi fans aren't prioritizing consistency. This may sound jokey, but try Dinafem. They used to give out a lot of single freebies on the euro banks. Their plants match their description more accurately than anything I've found and their nice little "video tours" of their plants on their webisite looked exactly like the freebies I tried. It was quite impressive. Everything was very good and consistent and nothing quite qualified as great. My buddy on a parallel path noted the same thing.... Dinafem= consistency. They're a _good_ company and they gave me freebies I didn't regret growing. You could probably even buy a single "pick and mix" fem seed, clone it, and sell it in a mediocre dispensary for years... you might not even go bust with a clientele that ain't fussy, particularly given the standards in my area at the moment. *On the other hand*.... fuck Dinafem and grow Bodhi or score top clones. Pop seeds with a chance for greatness.


----------



## mathed (Oct 14, 2020)

mr.moejoe said:


> What is the best Bodhi strain for INSOMNIA?
> 
> I thought I would have this figured out by now. But I'm starting to feel like a literal addict who's just chasing that first high. To say the least, I'm just desperate for a good nights sleep! And am hopeful you guys can help.
> 
> ...


I can tell you that these two are STRONG. I had an earlier release but not sure if they favored the Starfighter or the Long Bottom Leaf but it was CRUCIAL. This stuff will knock you out, literally.

LONG BOTTOM FIGHTER F2 - STARFIGHTER PHENO (starfighter f2 x long bottom leaf)
LONG BOTTOM FIGHTER F2 - LBL PHENO (starfighter f2 x long bottom leaf) 

Besides the HP crosses, run the Soulmate and the Space Monkey. Both are very strong and very terpy, especially the Soulmate. They are strong, if you run them a little longer than needed, you get that pass out couchlock feel.


----------



## raggyb (Oct 14, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Since Bodhi is a F1 breeder, I bet that you can pop a seed pack and have a totally different exp than someone else.


yes, I still believe i'm going to find something kickass in the pack. if not, that's okay, soulmate freebee is my B backup.


----------



## Stink Floyd (Oct 14, 2020)

I would genuinely like to know what the bodhi community consensus is when they grow out a pack. 

Do most like the hunt for that keeper pheno? Do most like to grow packs based on previous growers experience? 

I would also like to clarify, I am talking about everything outside Supernatural Selections and Nierika Seed Trust.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 14, 2020)

mathed said:


> I can tell you that these two are STRONG. I had an earlier release but not sure if they favored the Starfighter or the Long Bottom Leaf but it was CRUCIAL. This stuff will knock you out, literally.
> 
> LONG BOTTOM FIGHTER F2 - STARFIGHTER PHENO (starfighter f2 x long bottom leaf)
> LONG BOTTOM FIGHTER F2 - LBL PHENO (starfighter f2 x long bottom leaf)
> ...


I dig that Starfighter pheno. Grown it twice now, and I've enjoyed it a lot. 
As far as HP crosses, I've not grown any females yet, but I've got some coming soon. I did have a Jungle Spice male I used to pollenate my LBF f2(Starfighter), and a Bad Dawg Stardawg(JJ)x 3 Headed Dragon(_amazing flavor)_.


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 14, 2020)

Black Light Fantasy - day 30 (from flip)


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 14, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Black Light Fantasy - day 30 (from flip)
> View attachment 4714414
> 
> View attachment 4714416


Those are very pert looking. Nice job.


----------



## Houstini (Oct 14, 2020)

Stoned Whale said:


> Out of interest what Breeders would you say those were?
> 
> I really dislike the idea of there being so many phenos from virtually every strain from most seed banks these days.
> 
> How much of its own Strain really is it if it doesn’t really represent a description of qualities well?


Breeders that have done line breeding that I know of:
Dynasty
DJ short
Serious seeds
AK bean brains maybe?
A few passionate friends 
I know I’m missing a bunch, but they are out there


----------



## bayougarden (Oct 15, 2020)

Terpenado finishing up.


----------



## Stoned Whale (Oct 15, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Nobody loves that it's the way it is, but when you inbreed a strain for consistency, you tend to "lower the ceiling" on how good a plant you're capable of getting out of the seeds. The stellar plants that truly blow minds don't usually come out of inbred, consistent "strains". Bodhi fans aren't prioritizing consistency. This may sound jokey, but try Dinafem. They used to give out a lot of single freebies on the euro banks. Their plants match their description more accurately than anything I've found and their nice little "video tours" of their plants on their webisite looked exactly like the freebies I tried. It was quite impressive. Everything was very good and consistent and nothing quite qualified as great. My buddy on a parallel path noted the same thing.... Dinafem= consistency. They're a _good_ company and they gave me freebies I didn't regret growing. You could probably even buy a single "pick and mix" fem seed, clone it, and sell it in a mediocre dispensary for years... you might not even go bust with a clientele that ain't fussy, particularly given the standards in my area at the moment. *On the other hand*.... fuck Dinafem and grow Bodhi or score top clones. Pop seeds with a chance for greatness.


Thanks for this reply dude.

I am in the UK, so scoring top clones is literally an impossible dream of mine for years now. The other issue with the pheno hunt being plant numbers and risk in an illegal country like this 

I have grown out a bunch of Dinafem freebies over the years. I am currently in the middle of a “freebie run”, using up my last 8 years of freebies in my new location to dial room in. Have a couple dinafem in there, two White Widows, identical to each other!

Then I have two DNA Sour Banana Sherbets in there, polar opposite plants.

I had always associated inbreeding / consistency in lines with loss of potential vigor but never realised it meant loss of potential in other ways.

I am at the point in my growing life where I want that greatness. No interest in mediocrity. I have had plants over the years that were “it”. But due to numbers never had clones, I was always popping more seeds to try variety and scared to have tonnes of clones about for multiple grows for selection etc.

Underground Originals are a company here in the UK I have stuck by. They work with UK “elite” clones and their packs produce astoundingly homogenous plants. Almost identical to the original clones. They also produce the literal smelliest tastiest weed I have ever had, consistently. Maybe not all the strongest hit though. I thought their lines were all F1 even with the consistency. Probably wrong there.

I would love to learn more about this and the journey / trait changes down from F1 to IBLs if there are any podcasts / articles etc anyone can recommend.

I have wanted to try Bodhi for years, I guess I just need to pick a strain and do it. Be harsh with selection and remove clones of non amazing plants straight away. Not give every clone that second run chance as I have previously.

There are just so many strains to pick from!

I wish I could get clones posted via dark net or something. But then how do you even trust what it is? I had garden “plug plants” posted to me this year for the first time, and with COVID postal delays, some packages were over 7-10 days lost in the post. Yet still, they come extremely well packaged to maintain moisture, with the delayed ones only losing maybe 1/3rd of the 20 or so plants they can squeeze into an A4 size package, really amazed me and made me think “why ain’t these weed clones coming through my door?”.

One day.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 15, 2020)

More generational breeding goes on in Europe, Mike of Peak Seeds BC is a true breeder. Mr Nice, Sam The Skunk Man, DNA and Bushy Old Grower breed Cannabis.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 15, 2020)

Stoned Whale said:


> Thanks for this reply dude.
> 
> I am in the UK, so scoring top clones is literally an impossible dream of mine for years now. The other issue with the pheno hunt being plant numbers and risk in an illegal country like this
> 
> ...


Cool to see someone from the UK! We need some more international flavor in this thread I think. The thing about elite plants is they're *freaks.*...genetic weirdos that produce freakish amounts of resin, freakish amounts of cannabinoids, bizarre overproduction of certain terpenes, etc. It ends up being quite a challenge to preserve that special, rare alignment of some equally rare recessive genes in seeds, without unintentionally "breeding out" the freakish genes that may not always look desirable in all combinations, but are the "secret sauce" that made the mom special. It's not necessarily impossible but it's a project that's probably going to take several years and a lot of determination, and the end results may never get you to what you want. A lot of breeders just don't want to channel all their efforts into a project that might not even work out well enough. If they manage to hit a home run, they're probably going charge you a healthy premium for their efforts, if they even offer them for sale to the masses. Other members might know of some IBLs that really nail it for consistency, but it's tricky. You can get close, but are you gonna keep getting elite clones from seed after seed? Unlikely.

I feel your pain in your quest for some special plants in a non-legal setting. I was there once... for fuckin' ever. I've always heard good things about Underground Originals... they focus on that "Blues" cut from an old old skunk like Cheese, right? It could see some pollen chucking potential, crossing those old skunk genes to Bodhi's best. Bodhi meets Britain. Make it happen!  Wishing you luck in finding some special keepers!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 15, 2020)

Stoned Whale said:


> Out of interest what Breeders would you say those were?
> 
> I really dislike the idea of there being so many phenos from virtually every strain from most seed banks these days.
> 
> How much of its own Strain really is it if it doesn’t really represent a description of qualities well?


Humboldt Seed Co, La Plata Labs, Twenty20 Mendocino, Cannaventure, Peak Seeds BC, DJ Short, AK Bean Brains, Coastal, Ethos off the top of my head


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 15, 2020)

Cannaventure is a big time pollen chucker


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 15, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> Cannaventure is a big time pollen chucker


If you go on their website they have several pure line strains


----------



## SugarUB (Oct 15, 2020)

Stoned Whale said:


> Out of interest what Breeders would you say those were?


Freeborn Selections/Mean Gene from Mendocino's Sky Cuddler Kush F3 and Lime Pop Kush F3s were pretty uniform. And considering what thread we're in, Bodhi just released the Purple Unicorn F5 which I imagine would be very homogenous also.



freewanderer04 said:


> If you go on their website they have several pure line strains


Their "pure" lines appear to be just S1s, which aren't necessarily completely uniform. Bodhi specifically says you can really "crack open a gene pool" by S1ing or S2ing a cut. Meaning you get to see the parents that went into it because they will show up in the offspring.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Oct 15, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> Their "pure" lines appear to be just S1s, which aren't necessarily completely uniform. Bodhi specifically says you can really "crack open a gene pool" by S1ing or S2ing a cut. Meaning you get to see the parents that went into it because they will show up in the offspring.


Nspecta would seem to agree with that in regards to an S1, at least based on his potcast. I seem to recall that he said that in general an S1 of a clone-only is often as good as the parent, occasionally exceeds the parent but can easily fall short. IMO that's a long winded way of saying making an S1 doesn't solidify the genetics. It may increase the odds that you'll find something similar to the parent, but definitely doesn't guarantee it.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 15, 2020)

3 Lemon Hashplant v2 with tails have hit the dirt in red Solos.


----------



## SugarUB (Oct 15, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Nspecta would seem to agree with that in regards to an S1, at least based on his potcast. I seem to recall that he said that in general an S1 of a clone-only is often as good as the parent, occasionally exceeds the parent but can easily fall short. IMO that's a long winded way of saying making an S1 doesn't solidify the genetics. It may increase the odds that you'll find something similar to the parent, but definitely doesn't guarantee it.


Haha I coincidentally just re-listened to that podcast last night while driving. His Bomb Threat Bubba was a Bubba S1 with a wildly different terpene profile from the mother. Lemon lime instead of coffee. He likes it more than original Bubba. The Mendo Purple is, to use Nspecta's words, extremely variable in the S1s. He also said that a lot of the offspring from a self pollination will be throwaways. I think he said something like 40% will be mutants and runts. I've found the same with F2s.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 15, 2020)

Gonna give Dream Lotus another shot. Popped 2 to accompany my 3 Mountain Temples. Let the Sativa fest begin.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 15, 2020)

Lotta good points are being made, the f2 is where Pandora’s box opens for a strain. That’s where you’re going to find “all the expressions“ obviously at this point it will be a numbers game, the more you grow the more you’ll know! @Nutbag Poster hit the nail about how hard it is to find GOOD line work, that’s because to do proper selections and be sure to get the expression your looking for it takes a lot of grow/regrow cycles. You have to be good at selecting, patient, and willing to turn a project back even though you’re gonna lose some time! It’s hard and consumers want the flavor of the month, growers and tokers alike. Bodhi is mostly interested in primary expressions giving growers room to experience and experiment with genetics. On the Adam Dunn interview, I feel like Adam Dunn paid Bodhi a huge compliment! He told him that he went to his work to locate a new generation male! What you kind of don’t hear in that compliment, is that Adam feels like Bodhi is selecting for true breeding males. Let that sink in for a bit.


----------



## SFnone (Oct 15, 2020)

Stoned Whale said:


> Out of interest what Breeders would you say those were?
> 
> I really dislike the idea of there being so many phenos from virtually every strain from most seed banks these days.
> 
> How much of its own Strain really is it if it doesn’t really represent a description of qualities well?


sounds like you're looking for someone like Nevil... but I don't know if anybody is going to that extent these days. Probably because there is so much competition and not enough time or resources to really go through all the processes while still staying competitive. Pheno hunting is also becoming more popular with more people growing now, as people often like to look for phenos that fit their personal tastes. And with landraces, there is a real effort to preserve the natural expressions of the plants, so as to not lose any of its unique traits. DJ Short, Archive, maybe Lucky Dog... some of the one's others have mentioned... I'm not sure about the European companies...
... AKBB has some good stuff and is a good guy, but he's not selecting or refining lines for consistency any more than anyone else, or even as much as Bodhi.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 15, 2020)

Skunk master flex has like what is it an F7 or an F9 of Larry OG
Some have a line or two, but not a priority. Sanny, Mandala, dynasty, dj short to name a few more.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 15, 2020)

looking for a bodhi sedative im sure its something with 88g13hp but what, hmmm?

any suggestions ? thanks


----------



## hillbill (Oct 15, 2020)

My last Black Triangle appears to be an OG leaner with rapidly growing branches and increasingly narrower leaves. Very early but this plant is big. Too early for smelling.


----------



## k0rps (Oct 15, 2020)

Outdoor clone run of the "Vietnamese x vintage Afghan" tester pheno 1 - sativa dominant ~ smells very pleasant, like sweet musk. Putting on lots of resin and stacking buds (slowly, probably due to floppage and not being supported enough) on its thin bendy branches. Pulling off at least two yellows per day, I'd say shes getting there!





This pheno seems to be very pest resistant. It's the only plant the capaTillers avoid and has no obvious thrip or aphid damage..

~thanks for sharing Mr. n Mrs. B!


----------



## mindriot (Oct 15, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Lotta good points are being made, the f2 is where Pandora’s box opens for a strain. That’s where you’re going to find “all the expressions“ obviously at this point it will be a numbers game, the more you grow the more you’ll know! @Nutbag Poster hit the nail about how hard it is to find GOOD line work, that’s because to do proper selections and be sure to get the expression your looking for it takes a lot of grow/regrow cycles. You have to be good at selecting, patient, and willing to turn a project back even though you’re gonna lose some time! It’s hard and consumers want the flavor of the month, growers and tokers alike. Bodhi is mostly interested in primary expressions giving growers room to experience and experiment with genetics. On the Adam Dunn interview, I feel like Adam Dunn paid Bodhi a huge compliment! He told him that he went to his work to locate a new generation male! What you kind of don’t hear in that compliment, is that Adam feels like Bodhi is selecting for true breeding males. Let that sink in for a bit.


 Yes.. if you compare the effort of a "pollen chuck" with an elite pair, and the amount that goes into properly working a line (time/money/space) and no guarantee that it's going to work out.. there's no comparison. Plus the next guy can just buy a few packs and "steal" your work. I can understand why there aren't a lot of breeders doing it, doesn't make business sense. I try to support the ones that do, few and far between they are.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 15, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> looking for a bodhi sedative im sure its something with 88g13hp but what, hmmm?
> 
> any suggestions ? thanks


I'm kinda responsible for kicking off a lot of talk that's kinda drifting away from Bodhi, so maybe I can try to steer things back. The topic's come up a few times recently and there's a pretty consistent opinion that the DLA-6 (Iraqi x G13hp) is a winner for sleep, sedation, and chilling-the-fuck out. Unique and something your friends don't have. Just one of a lot of options though.

So here's a challenge to the thread.... who's got a _new_ pic, smoke report, or comment/opinion on a Deep Line Alchemy strain. Particularly the more recent #s. The DLA title is so very unenticing, particularly without some fruit word attached, but that series contains so many rare and special indica genes. If you want a killer nighttime strain and want to take a Bodhi adventure, those all sound SO cool. i bought 6 myself as well as 4 (heard raves there too...a sativa lean though). I'm super excited to get to those...along with so,so much other stuff though. Somebody's gotta get to wallowin' in those old hash genes. I know some people are on the task but I'm eager to hear updates. There's probably even more potential for consistent phenos (F1s with two kinda pure parents tend this way)  . Whether you should make up your own name for the boring DLA title or not is _quite_ controversial.  Go Bodhi!


----------



## bayougarden (Oct 15, 2020)

Lemon Hashplant V2


----------



## bayougarden (Oct 15, 2020)

Terpenado


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 15, 2020)

bayougarden said:


> Terpenado


Nice! Welcome New Member!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2020)

Just another update for the bodhi fans. I pulled my lucky about week early here in MI. 31 last nite. Snow this weekend. Needed room for another heater. Snow Temple and Dragonfruit are still putting on weight and throwing hairs. Go figure? GGRRR. GG's and Northern are almost ready. 

Was a slow grower compared to the rest of girls. Didn't give the yield I was expecting. Nice structure and frost though. Maybe next pheno? It just got pushed back in line. 

Unknown sweet smell with underlying skunk. Have a review when I get some dry on the few colas I kept. Rest just went to an in need person and his wife. I give all my overages away. Seriously. 

Top cola wet. And yes I've removed the hairs. Dog sleeps in my greenhouse. Fair price for that level of security. 

Hope all get to the finish. Been rough this go round. Peace.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> My last Black Triangle appears to be an OG leaner with rapidly growing branches and increasingly narrower leaves. Very early but this plant is big. Too early for smelling.



i think one of my Phone Home's is a triangle leaner also - big plant too - just started week 5 and its smelling like OG - ill post pics soon


----------



## cbk123 (Oct 16, 2020)

Thought I'd keep the pics coming, gonna be harvesting these in the next few days...

Banana Punch x 88g13hp #1, Nice overripe fruit smell, good yield for being in a 10 gal pot, nice fall colors


Strange Love (Forum GSC x Instant Karma), have 4 of these outside this year, a few are getting some nice fall color, already harvested one with a strong fuel smell, this one has bigger denser buds, bud not as loud


Space Cake--nice big dense buds with a fruity cookie smell, nice color and good yield, other pheno has same structure but completely green


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 16, 2020)

ssdd found a nanner a week or so ago, havnt found anymore...This reminds me of blue dream for some reason, I have never seen a ssdd but id imagine this plant looks like it...Looks very uplifting, smells very pleasant, I like it... My other ssdd is almost done but its below average imo


----------



## Boosky (Oct 16, 2020)

Love this time of year when everyone is showing their outdoor grows. Beautiful.


----------



## bayougarden (Oct 16, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Nice! Welcome New Member!


Thank you! Yes she smoked as good as she looked, especially after an extended cure. New to the the site, but have been enjoying growing for a bit  Looking forward to showing and seeing some pics, especially from you guys running the beans from respected breeders.


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 17, 2020)

My terpanado(tiny yield) smells like my space monkey so I would assume they both pulled toward wookie


----------



## hillbill (Oct 17, 2020)

I have down several Wookie 15 crosses, all have been eye watering!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Oct 17, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> ssdd found a nanner a week or so ago, havnt found anymore...This reminds me of blue dream for some reason, I have never seen a ssdd but id imagine this plant looks like it...Looks very uplifting, smells very pleasant, I like it... My other ssdd is almost done but its below average imo
> 
> View attachment 4715921View attachment 4715922View attachment 4715924



This plant looks very similar to the SSDD I had full sun this year. Thin leaves and super light colored buds with good frost and medium density(perfect for my climate). Just finishing taking mine down now, in a perfect world it would have like to go another week or 10 days. Lot of people not impressed by SSDD but so far I am


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 17, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> My terpanado(tiny yield) smells like my space monkey so I would assume they both pulled toward wookie


Took down half of my Terpenado, I said tiny yield, that is not entirely true, I filled a box and have half more to trim... High quality wookie leaning buds, covered in trichs, the leaves get stuck to my chicamasa clippers...Quite happy from what I see


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 17, 2020)

Divine Intervention day 47
This one has had an orange/amber glow to the trichs the whole time flowering. Looks like she’ll be finishing in a couple weeks or less to me. I have two females both have a similar citrus smell...not sprite (lemon lime) but more mango. The other one (not photo’d) seems like it will be a pretty big yielder.


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 17, 2020)

silver mountain × pleiadian love nest women. 
jars ready to be filled.


----------



## kroc (Oct 17, 2020)

well i had 4/5 males so far with eternal sunshine, one revegged dude busted nanner clusters so i tossed him. wont be working that line as planned, kinda bummed. I have some SSDD f3 brewing up, found a kushy buttery ssdd f2 and a nice sativa looking male with a kushy stem rub to dust her with. also hit a secret chief pheno with the same ssdd f2 male.

popped the rest of my drunken parrot and some banana punch x 88g13hp to make up for the recent run of males. I have ran a ton of bodhi gear and cant say i really have a least favorite strain, maybe eternal sunshine now LOL. But ill give that another try in soil, maybe it didnt like coco and the reveg much.. But gotta say my favorites have been SSDD, black raspberry, secret chief and spirit train. Hashplant 4 busted nuts while others were fine. Black ras seemed sensitive but damn its worth the terps alone. so for that format that was goin around heres my fav/least favorites

top 3   also not really in order, depends on the day
1. SSDD (kushy butter pheno)
2. Secret chief
3. Black Ras
4. Spirit train (this and secret chief have been most stable for me, not a nanner yet and ive beat the shit out of em)

least favorites/intersex:
hashplant 4 (pollen sacs on lowers)
eternal sunshine (nanners on reveg)


----------



## unomas (Oct 17, 2020)

kroc said:


> well i had 4/5 males so far with eternal sunshine, one revegged dude busted nanner clusters so i tossed him. wont be working that line as planned, kinda bummed. I have some SSDD f3 brewing up, found a kushy buttery ssdd f2 and a nice sativa looking male with a kushy stem rub to dust her with. also hit a secret chief pheno with the same ssdd f2 male.
> 
> popped the rest of my drunken parrot and some banana punch x 88g13hp to make up for the recent run of males. I have ran a ton of bodhi gear and cant say i really have a least favorite strain, maybe eternal sunshine now LOL. But ill give that another try in soil, maybe it didnt like coco and the reveg much.. But gotta say my favorites have been SSDD, black raspberry, secret chief and spirit train. Hashplant 4 busted nuts while others were fine. Black ras seemed sensitive but damn its worth the terps alone. so for that format that was goin around heres my fav/least favorites
> 
> ...


What’s your favorite pheno is Black Raspberry like?


----------



## Tiflis (Oct 17, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> silver mountain × pleiadian love nest women. View attachment 4716795
> jars ready to be filled.
> View attachment 4716796


I don't think you have enough jars


----------



## kroc (Oct 17, 2020)

unomas said:


> What’s your favorite pheno is Black Raspberry like?


 I had two id like to find again, one was the classic queen mother structure, raspberry sharpie terps, another had chunky ball like buds that wasnt as sharp but loved the buzz. very uplifting buzz from the goji razz, the goji pinesol has given me more knockout stuff (soulmate f2s)


----------



## lambchopedd (Oct 17, 2020)

Stink Floyd said:


> I would genuinely like to know what the bodhi community consensus is when they grow out a pack.
> 
> Do most like the hunt for that keeper pheno? Do most like to grow packs based on previous growers experience?
> 
> I would also like to clarify, I am talking about everything outside Supernatural Selections and Nierika Seed Trust.


With any pack, I of course look for a keeper pheno to run for a while. From Bodhi packs specifically I wanna find “keeper males” (i.e resin being #1 priority, mold resistance being #2).

I’m a lil bored of just growing smoking and repeat. I hear Bodhi and so many others talk about the hidden treasures to be found in S1s F2s “true F1s” and so on... I wanna see what that’s all about.


----------



## lambchopedd (Oct 17, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I’d like some opinions on a topic, and it’s a touchy subject.
> 
> Some Bodhi strains have great names and are absolutely worth keeping. But others have names that people don’t exactly connect with, and this causes people to overlook them if they are on a shelf.
> 
> ...


Using your example, if I saw "Soul Mate (pinesol pheno)" on a package/pack, you'd have my full attention honestly. Or even "Soul Mate (xyz cut)". I like seeing the official title on products, even if the name sucks. But that's my personal preference. I'd be less inclined to buy if something was simply renamed; and you'd lose me as a customer if I found out after the fact.

Also on the topic of personal preference, Granola Funk is super appealing to me as a name. I would totally pass on "Disco Biscuits". Though I'd probably pass on Garfunkle too, while at least showing some interest in "Trash Plant".


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 18, 2020)

Zombie plants from my gender reveal party. No idea what they are, but I feel like I should collect pollen from the best ones since they refuse to die.

These guys have been through some shit! I’m impressed.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 18, 2020)

I don’t keep moms nor do I clone, but I am always on the lookout to make F2s or good crosses. Some of the best I ever had has been personal chucks of worthy strains.


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Oct 18, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Breeders that have done line breeding that I know of:
> Dynasty
> DJ short
> Serious seeds
> ...


Bog is a great example with his bubblegum. Tony green worked a gorilla bubble line. Cinderella 99 is a good story. Bout all I can think of off my head.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 18, 2020)

We have confirmed three vigorous girl Guava Wookie at 12 days flower. Bushy with nice strong branches for LST or Hillbill's 50 Shades Of Grey Training. Right now they appear mid hybreed. Growing fast, these have been very vigorous from the start. 

Broke one bud on my 20 day Black Triangle but early enough for the rest of this big plant to compensate. Large plant leaning apparently to the OG side. This will be the biggest girl in the tent.

4 Starflight Guava in veg getting close to first up pot.

3 Lemon Hashplant v2 are up in red Solos.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Oct 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> We have confirmed three vigorous girl Guava Wookie at 12 days flower. Bushy with nice strong branches for LST or Hillbill's 50 Shades Of Grey Training. Right now they appear mid hybreed. Growing fast, these have been very vigorous from the start.
> 
> Broke one bud on my 20 day Black Triangle but early enough for the rest of this big plant to compensate. Large plant leaning apparently to the OG side. This will be the biggest girl in the tent.
> 
> ...



I had a BT just like you describe Bill. Favorite Bodhi plant I’ve grown yet, I think you’ll be pleased


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 18, 2020)

Instead of keeping mothers, have you guys considered selfing your keeper instead? Kinda makes sense if you have limited space. That's what I'm planning on doing with my Bubba-leaning Sakura. Then I can hunt through the rest of the pack for a male to breed the S1's with.


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 18, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Instead of keeping mothers, have you guys considered selfing your keeper instead? Kinda makes sense if you have limited space. That's what I'm planning on doing with my Bubba-leaning Sakura. Then I can hunt through the rest of the pack for a male to breed the S1's with.


i am also waiting on tissue culture to become more simplified for a guy like me


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 18, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Instead of keeping mothers, have you guys considered selfing your keeper instead? Kinda makes sense if you have limited space. That's what I'm planning on doing with my Bubba-leaning Sakura. Then I can hunt through the rest of the pack for a male to breed the S1's with.


Im keeping mothers but will be S1ing everything I have. Both for backups and to share. I don’t trust tissue culture labs. I would only use them for meristem culture to rid plants of HLV or similar viroids/viruses.


----------



## JHashmore (Oct 18, 2020)

lambchopedd said:


> Using your example, if I saw "Soul Mate (pinesol pheno)" on a package/pack, you'd have my full attention honestly. Or even "Soul Mate (xyz cut)". I like seeing the official title on products, even if the name sucks. But that's my personal preference. I'd be less inclined to buy if something was simply renamed; and you'd lose me as a customer if I found out after the fact.
> 
> Also on the topic of personal preference, Granola Funk is super appealing to me as a name. I would totally pass on "Disco Biscuits". Though I'd probably pass on Garfunkle too, while at least showing some interest in "Trash Plant".


Im sure by now anyone that has grown a lot of good genetics and tried a little breeding for themselves towards their own personal tastes has realized that while there are many various genetic pathways available to us we are really going around in circles in terms of taste/effect.

You will find ballpark effects and terpene profiles that are similar across a fairly wide range of plants, simple descriptors are good ways to generally differentiate what you are going to experience. I realize that Buffalo is probably servicing a dispensary type market and unfortunately many people are affected by marketing and hype. We all here know (probably) that names don’t mean anything in reality. We are experiencing the unfortunate side effect of the name game and hype marketing and probably saturated local markets.

Good weed is good and mids are mids. If that’s how you are making your living you’ll have to do what you need to to separate yourself from the pack or hype your cut, I too would recommend some form of general but clear Sub name such as “Pinesol” cut or possibly a simple archetypical system such as Kevin Jodrey talks about with fruit,earth,gas, etc. I think it’s probably confusing for the average smoker who enjoys ganja a lot but isn’t as nerdy as we are about all this and the name game is throwing them for a loop and they just connect with name branding which is unfortunate but anything in the open market is subject to that I guess. We are probably past the era of OG or cookie or skunk Etc where chemotypes rise to the mainstream public Consciousness after battling it out at the street level and proving their worth in real life terms of direct sales. Now it’s self professed hype and It’s probably hard to navigate to legit quality for young smokers or newbies. Educating dispensaries or the bud tenders working on the front lines and getting them to understand why it’s sweet is probably the call but I don’t know too much about that scene.

I know a lot of people think they understand herb but just blow out their receptors and their ability to ascertain nuance and subtlety in effect. Most of my chronic friends are like this and it’s hard to get them to understand, I think it’s why gassy strains are so popular amongst veteran long time smokers because it will push through tolerance better than fruity strains and I do find Bodhi strains to be more spiritual/vibe driven rather than narcotic. I think a lot of retail/streetsmokers have also dabbled in other drugs and that probably effects their ability to enjoy a more subtle beautiful effect that some of these plants offer.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 18, 2020)

Just me again. Had to adjust heaters and fans in the greenhouse since temps dropped today. Snapped a poor picture of Snow Temple I'm going to finish. Won't quit growing or throwing hairs. Cold did something. Love my first run of Bodhi's.


----------



## bodhipop (Oct 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I don’t keep moms nor do I clone, but I am always on the lookout to make F2s or good crosses. Some of the best I ever had has been personal chucks of worthy strains.


I'm going for the f2 on the Old Soul after reading your descriptions. Does the fuel/sour pop up quite a bit in the phenos?


----------



## lambchopedd (Oct 18, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Instead of keeping mothers, have you guys considered selfing your keeper instead? Kinda makes sense if you have limited space. That's what I'm planning on doing with my Bubba-leaning Sakura. Then I can hunt through the rest of the pack for a male to breed the S1's with.


I've been really thinking about doing this only because CSI talked about the genetic bullshit that can be found in S1s of "favorite cuts". When it comes to breeding, I now feel that selfing is necessary to know what's contained in the females genepool, same as how it matters what's in the males genes.

Have I done it yet? No. But I'm also not a seedmaker selling seeds, so...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 18, 2020)

Hopefully a few of you in the know can answer a question or three? This temple is one of the fattest cola plants I've seen in a long time. A few week longer flower than most. What is the typical cola on a Snow Temple? Asking because I'm debating building it a styrofoam house and reveging over the winter here. Kinda big commitment. Or are 6" and going dia. normal? Thank you. Damn impressive for here.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 18, 2020)

The temple I ran years ago had huge main colas, not 6 inch but they were indoor. I’m sure it was from the ww as ssh doesn’t do that. Both my phenos were like that, fairly uniform really.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 18, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> The temple I ran years ago had huge main colas, not 6 inch but they were indoor. I’m sure it was from the ww as ssh doesn’t do that. Both my phenos were like that, fairly uniform really.


TY. I have 2 ATM. One is just unusually large for my experience 5x's plant #2. I'll do the work and self it if the sexually oriented among us believe it to be worthwhile.


----------



## Senokai (Oct 18, 2020)

Terpenado got the chop today.

Terpenado # 3


Terp # 4


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TY. I have 2 ATM. One is just unusually large for my experience 5x's plant #2. I'll do the work and self it if the sexually oriented among us believe it to be worthwhile.


Plant 1 in question. Plant #2 up in smoke. Same late surge. Just way smaller and much better light all season.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 19, 2020)

lambchopedd said:


> Also on the topic of personal preference, Granola Funk is super appealing to me as a name. I would totally pass on "Disco Biscuits". Though I'd probably pass on Garfunkle too, while at least showing some interest in "Trash Plant".


The granola funk, secret chief, forest queen... nomenclature is pretty cool. 
And I had some great memories of disco biscuits. Chocolate chip, H bomb... The past was fun.
Smoking the harvest. Here's how it went down:
DLA6 is cedar. Sit down for a bit. Heavy eyes.
OM4 is bit-O-honey candy. Kind of peanut butter like if you've never had that. Smelled amazing blooming. Uplifting yet slowing high.
Lazy Lightning is herbal, slightly lemony? Pretty heady high.
Black Raspberry is herbal tasting. No identifiable scent growing, but in the jar it settled to a real black raspberry fruit smell.
I only had 1 of each. OM4 and Lazy Lightning are the pair I'm smoking most. The DLA6 is pretty good too. I'm catching more naps and staying up all night, so...
I'm ready to grow the rest out, and know where I'm starting.
Seeding took too. Some strays with mystery dads. Gravity more than wind by the looks of things. Selected branches on separate sides just in case of this. So, here's to the future. 
Thanks again to everyone involved. These didn't just show up at my door. I appreciate being part of the cycle. Love to all of us.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 19, 2020)

Howdy! Been a minute since I have been on. Lots of pages to go through! Still working on the new flower room (slow and steady). Mixing dirt for the 4x8 and get beds filled tomorrow, using old dirt in my 4x4 bed.... I have planted direct into coots mix with no ill effect but prefer not to but will have to this run in the 4x8. To keep it 100% bodhi ill include a pretty dla10 female going to flower soon!


Dla10 1 of 2 pheno.


4x4 bed area

4x8 bed area


I'll get better pics when all construction related shit is cleaned up. Hunting for keepers as of this run but in future I'd like to only be running 2 in 4x4 and 4 in 4x8 and run em big! With me luck!

Hope you all are still well and safe! Happy growing!

Edit: over my 4x4 is (2) cmh 315. Any opinion on running them the same way vs opposite to each other? Same way and center bed under them OR opposite and centered? Thanks for an opinion if you have tried both!


----------



## YardG (Oct 20, 2020)

Took down the last of the PNWHP x SSDD testers I ran last night. Will work on a report before too long (I've been taking them down here and there for the last few weeks, already have two dried and in containers). Started 11, one keeled over and died within the first month and one went all weird. Six out of the 10 who pulled through were girls, including the weirdo. One thing I noticed was that bugs seem to love these plants, to the point that there wouldn't be many on other plants in the same field, but these were leafhopper-magnets. On the other hand, they did better than other adjacent plants on the budrot front, perhaps in part because of the structure.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 20, 2020)

First up pot to 5” nursery squares for 4 Starflight Guava in hotter mix in veg. 2 look mid hybreed and 2seem to lean Indica. All healthy with no deficiencies noted, fucked up roots a bit on one.


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 21, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Black Light Fantasy, no filters no flash no nothin View attachment 4553341


Ive got 4 females running and no seeds left, hope I find somethin special


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 21, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Ive got 4 females running and no seeds left, hope I find somethin special


Damn that's purple like a beautiful bruise! Nice job.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 21, 2020)

Has anyone run lucky God yet? Any info I'd love. Thinking of popping a few soon. So much bodhi so little time.... and room!

Happy growing!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 21, 2020)

Elphinstone at 41 days.








And a Raspberry HP x Chocolate Trip from my buddy @bcuda


----------



## OIL7IO (Oct 21, 2020)

Space monkeys flipped to flower a couple of days ago. Out of my 12 pack 1 didn't pop, 4 for some reason didn't sprout after popping, but I still wound up with 5 females luckily. These will get a clean up in a few days and then another major clean up after the 3 week mark. Really looking forward to seeing how these gals turn out.

Just like on my previous strawberry goji run... #4 on the front left is a super vigorous plant...


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 21, 2020)

OIL7IO said:


> Space monkeys flipped to flower a couple of days ago. Out of my 12 pack 1 didn't pop, 4 for some reason didn't sprout after popping, but I still wound up with 5 females luckily. These will get a clean up in a few days and then another major clean up after the 3 week mark. Really looking forward to seeing how these gals turn out.
> 
> Just like on my previous strawberry goji run... #4 on the front left is a super vigorous plant...
> 
> View attachment 4721158



Them some stalks! I'm not a hydro or flood and drain type these days but those look fantastic. Very nice job.


----------



## fragileassassin (Oct 21, 2020)

Few bud shots of a neglected sunshine kush mother im letting go until it seeds with very little attention. The buds are small because of shit feeding but they stink so damn good and are dense as hell.
I have 3 clones from this plant a few weeks into flower in the main tent.


----------



## Senokai (Oct 21, 2020)

Next round of Bodhi gear hit the rockwool yesterday! Four more Terpenado and three More Cowbell (O.G.K.B Remix) along side some Greenpoint Cookies and Chem. I'll update once they start taking off.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 22, 2020)

Topped 4 Starflight Guava in veg. 

3 Guava Wookie at 16 days stretching/growing and require daily training to maintain canopy. Vigorous and making buds fast for this early.

Hit my big Black Triangle with Space Monkey x Sleeskunk yesterday. Very early heavy frost here.

Lemon Wookie v2 has been powerful and carries the lemon taste straight through. Good producer, have 3 seedlings of Lemon Hashplant v2 for a follow up.


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 22, 2020)

Divine Intervention day 60
Big buds that smell like mango on both phenos that I’m growing rn


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 22, 2020)

Wookie-leaning Sakura not far from chop. Stinky lil bitch. Funky, sour smell. Cuts right through my carbon filter.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 23, 2020)

I run a scrubber and exhaust filter since finding the Wookie family.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 23, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Next round of Bodhi gear hit the rockwool yesterday! Four more Terpenado and three More Cowbell (O.G.K.B Remix) along side some Greenpoint Cookies and Chem. I'll update once they start taking off.


More cowbell ogkb is some nasty shit! All phenos in my room were FIRE! I hope you find some!

Pheno #1

Keeper pheno #2

Def not a strain to sleep on. Rank skunk and dirty basement mix. Carbon filter beware. My phresh filter was new and could not keep up AT ALL. If smell is of concern, not the strain for you. In a dialed space and soil they yield well to.

Happy growing!


----------



## Senokai (Oct 23, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> More cowbell ogkb is some nasty shit! All phenos in my room were FIRE! I hope you find some!
> 
> Pheno #1
> View attachment 4722748
> ...


@Diesel0889 "Carbon filter beware" lol. Those phenos look amazing!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Oct 23, 2020)

Those Bodhi OGKB plants show none of the weirdness that I’ve encountered with typical ogkb Dom plants like some in the thugpug lines. Wonder if he bred away from that funkiness or what, either way those plants look awesome.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 23, 2020)

Phone Home Day 35


----------



## Blueberry bref (Oct 23, 2020)

a taster nuglet off a rolling thunder thats been hanging for a few days.


----------



## Green pantsuit (Oct 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Normally it would but dealing with multi poly hybreeds on both sides which are themselves F1s or F2s of other multi poly hybreeds makes things more complex.


I agree. A true F1 likely couldn't be achieved with less than F5 parents on either side. Even then they may be a ways off from homozygosity when starting with a poly-hybrid for the inbreeding process and therefore would still not produce what is considered an F1 seed by standard definition.


----------



## Green pantsuit (Oct 23, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> I really don't think most of Bodhi's work is actual breeding, more so really good chucking. When I think of breeding, I think of selection and stabilization. His pure Dragon's blood line or PU would be an example; selected and inbred for specific traits. Bodhi def is a breeder, but his style is to cross his bred lines or clone-only's with his killer males. Not by any means trying to take anything away from him. He creates some magic as unstable as it may be. I guess most of that work is left up to us!


Well said


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 23, 2020)

Closer to done in the room. Was thinking I'd transplant today but... bottom of my bed (best guess) is about 120 degrees in my fresh coots mix. Useing a meat thermometer is not accurate due to it starting at 140 but wth. It shot up to this point and stopped. Been here all day.

Hoping by Sunday I can wing it. Mixing as we speak. Soil in bed was done Tuesday and has not been turned yet. 18cf was a tad short. Will fill it up today and get lights finished.

I always "cook" minimum of 2-3 weeks but a week will have to do. I've been told I should be ok here. We will see. I know its 2 hot now. I will be turning it tonight before adding more soil. Coots new version calls for 1cup per cf of neem/karanja or just neem, kelp, milled malted barley etc. Minrals remain the same. Also leaves out the crab. As I'm full no till I left it in thinking long term (10 cups in 18cf) 15 kelp , 9 cup each of neem and karanja. Using a bas kit w/ 1/2 cup per cf for remaining 9cf of soil in hopes it is not as hot. Also added about 75 gallons of recycled coots mix as well to cut it. The plants that came out of it were perfect and no deficiencies to boot. Should turn the temps down a bit as well.

Here is my other dla 10 I have yet to post in veg. #7 pot same mix. All plants are here or bigger so I do think they will take ok. And ya they need water lol


----------



## shellback1 (Oct 23, 2020)

Last Wednesday I decided to pop a few Solemate seeds. I had 4 packs I had received as freebies and I picked two packs and spread them out on a clean white surface to take a look at them to determine if they were all good. Two of the seeds were white, so I put them aside for later. Put the remainder in a CD case and germinated 22 seeds. All seeds popped within 24 hours and were placed in red cups to see if they all would break the surface. In 4 days total I had 22 Soulmates above ground looking good. The seeds were all over 2 years old, no problems that I can see at the moment. I hope, after all the buzz about Soulmate for the last several months on this forum that I get a couple of winners out of these 2 packs. I've been looking for a nice pine smelling pheno for quite sometime. Love and miss that old pine taste and smell.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 23, 2020)

shellback1 said:


> Last Wednesday I decided to pop a few Solemate seeds. I had 4 packs I had received as freebies and I picked two packs and spread them out on a clean white surface to take a look at them to determine if they were all good. Two of the seeds were white, so I put them aside for later. Put the remainder in a CD case and germinated 22 seeds. All seeds popped within 24 hours and were placed in red cups to see if they all would break the surface. In 4 days total I had 22 Soulmates above ground looking good. The seeds were all over 2 years old, no problems that I can see at the moment. I hope, after all the buzz about Soulmate for the last several months on this forum that I get a couple of winners out of these 2 packs. I've been looking for a nice pine smelling pheno for quite sometime. Love and miss that old pine taste and smell.


Be some serious taste in there that's for sure. I want a pine Og myself. Bet a Bubba x pine Og would have some great flavour


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 24, 2020)

ssdd ...Looks awesome, its trich covered, rather unfortunatly my clone looks like its dying, leaves drooping, I had two and like a idiot i killed one....Looks like i got to try and reveg, maybe i should try rooting a bud and reveg that


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 24, 2020)

Sorry to repeat this lol. Has anyone run lucky God yet? Any info? Also can anyone comment on the yield of guava wookie as well. When I clean out the veg room im thinking of popping a few new strains.

Thanks in advance! Happy growing


----------



## colonelcrackers (Oct 24, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Sorry to repeat this lol. Has anyone run lucky God yet? Any info? Also can anyone comment on the yield of guava wookie as well. When I clean out the veg room im thinking of popping a few new strains.
> 
> Thanks in advance! Happy growing


Hey Diesel, I've been keeping an eye out here for any posts on the Lucky God, but so far I haven't seen anything substantive. On the other hand if you'd like to check out some photos on insta, @soul.share posted some photos of his Lucky God going forward from about August of this year, and @woodshed13 posted some photos of his testers before they were even named going back to December 2017. Nice pics and descriptions... Light cereal marshmallows and lemon scents with the lemon fading away eventually. 

I'll be keeping an eye out if you decide to pop yours. I'm still thinking about when I'll be able to crack mine.

Happy hunting!
~CC


----------



## hillbill (Oct 25, 2020)

Lazy Lightning has gone mostly gas station smell and tastes like lighting a doobie with a Zippo! Whiteout the oily feeling in your mouth. The room is very sour smelling after vape session. Powerful but not too lazy. Very usable when doing shit. Only one girl this time and had a hard time keeping her lookin good. Effects and yield both decent. Will run the rest of the pack.

Black Triangle at 27 days growing nicely. Buds and plant big for 4 weeks. Removed a lot of plumage here yesterday.

3 Guava Wookie at 19 days making buds with each a bit different in size and 2 more compact tha their monster sister. Already have strong Pine and Lavender smells, all vigorous and mid range leaves. 

4 Starflight Guava up potted and topped, a week from flower tent.

3 Lemon Hashplant v2 10 days old in veg.


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 25, 2020)

Does Bodhi have any pure sativas?


----------



## northcoastweednerd (Oct 25, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> Does Bodhi have any pure sativas?


he has alcapulco gold, zipolite oaxacan, and a few other landrace varieties that are pure sativas, although im not sure of there current availability, he has some really good sativa dominant varieties. but pure sativas can be a pain. ive heard great things about his temple strain and its subsidiary crosses as well as his supernatural selections line


----------



## coolkid.02 (Oct 25, 2020)

0. How many Bodhi packs have you run
1. Favorite/best strain
2. Most mediocre strain
3. Least favorite/worst strain

0. 50+
1. black triangle, genius Thai, bandaid haze clone, strawberry milk, Lemon Thai f3, Pinesoul clone, Dragonsoul, ancient OG, Apollo 11g f3
2. Dank Sinatra, Mothers Milk, Wookie, Yo mama!, chocolate trip, Blue Lotus, temple, space mountain, moonwalk, prayer tower, dreadbread, hippy slayer, fantasy island 
3. NL5 noof x NL5, Cali Yo!, Angels Milk


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 25, 2020)

coolkid.02 said:


> 0. How many Bodhi packs have you run
> 1. Favorite/best strain
> 2. Most mediocre strain
> 3. Least favorite/worst strain
> ...


How was the Hippy Slayer? I understand mediocre, but was hoping for details as to why.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 25, 2020)

Does anyone else think @hillbill Should do descriptions for bodhi? Just a thought lol..

Happy growing!


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 26, 2020)

Here's a couple buds from TKxIraqi #4 on the left, and #10 on the right. #4 seems to be more of an Iraqi leaner, with a floral like smell and marshmallow like taste. Very strong indica high on it that sets in quickly. #10 seems to be more TK leaning, with a nice OG fuel like smell & taste to it. Knew from the get go this one has some potential. Really like a lot of what this cross offers. Will f2 these soon.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Oct 26, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> How was the Hippy Slayer? I understand mediocre, but was hoping for details as to why.


Don’t get me wrong she has great traits but not something I kept around. I’m also not a big fan of the “skunk” profile, but her onion, vinegar, butthole funk smells and beautiful greasy resin production are her best traits... for me, she lacked character in her high, yielded little, and was super fussy to grow.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 26, 2020)

coolkid.02 said:


> Don’t get me wrong she has great traits but not something I kept around. I’m also not a big fan of the “skunk” profile, but her onion, vinegar, butthole funk smells and beautiful greasy resin production are her best traits... for me, she lacked character in her high, yielded little, and was super fussy to grow.


I still get a giggle hearing "butthole funk" as a quality. We all have something though, right? The skunk profile is attractive to me.


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 26, 2020)

Red Lotus grown in one gallon coco/perlite. I didn't do any topping or LST, wanting to see how she grew naturally. She grew TALL is how she grew -12" at flip, finishing at 52", on day 79, not including that extra little foxtail at the very top. Really pleased with everything except germination. I popped the whole pack, only one female out of the three that germed, but man she is a monster. Can only imagine how big she'd get outside in sunlight.



Close up of the bud on that bottom branch on the left.


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 26, 2020)

I haven't done Bodhi in a while cause I don't like the hash plant. So I went with some Goji B cuts. Twin Flame and Strawberry Goji.


----------



## unomas (Oct 26, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Here's a couple buds from TKxIraqi #4 on the left, and #10 on the right. #4 seems to be more of an Iraqi leaner, with a floral like smell and marshmallow like taste. Very strong indica high on it that sets in quickly. #10 seems to be more TK leaning, with a nice OG fuel like smell & taste to it. Knew from the get go this one has some potential. Really like a lot of what this cross offers. Will f2 these soon.
> View attachment 4725555


Sure hope these get released again!


----------



## SFnone (Oct 26, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> Red Lotus grown in one gallon coco/perlite. I didn't do any topping or LST, wanting to see how she grew naturally. She grew TALL is how she grew -12" at flip, finishing at 52", on day 79, not including that extra little foxtail at the very top. Really pleased with everything except germination. I popped the whole pack, only one female out of the three that germed, but man she is a monster. Can only imagine how big she'd get outside in sunlight.
> 
> View attachment 4725731
> 
> ...


That looks beautiful!


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 26, 2020)

SFnone said:


> That looks beautiful!


Agreed. I was thinking I should pop a few of those next, along with some Peach HP, and a few more Goldstar x Snow Lotus.


----------



## bythekasiz (Oct 26, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Agreed. I was thinking I should pop a few of those next, along with some Peach HP, and a few more Goldstar x Snow Lotus.


Any of the Lemon lotus turn out for you outside? Did you make more seed from it?


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 26, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Any of the Lemon lotus turn out for you outside? Did you make more seed from it?


I got a free pack of those. Maybe next time


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 26, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Any of the Lemon lotus turn out for you outside? Did you make more seed from it?


I had one survive a vicious attack. They were visited/found and chopped down, and left. One wasn't cut all the way through. It survived, but it's hideous. I haven't found any seeds, though still hanging to dry.
My other patch(Blackberry Spacewreck) looked like I was never there.

Edit: On a high note, the finished plant looked to be mold/pest free, and was finished or within a week of finish..picked the 18th in southern Michigan near Indiana line. I have a secure location for next season, so that's good too.


----------



## bythekasiz (Oct 26, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I had one survive a vicious attack. They were visited/found and chopped down, and left. One wasn't cut all the way through. It survived, but it's hideous. I haven't found any seeds, though still hanging to dry.
> My other patch(Blackberry Spacewreck) looked like I was never there.
> 
> Edit: On a high note, the finished plant looked to be mold/pest free, and was finished or within a week of finish..picked the 18th in southern Michigan near Indiana line. I have a secure location for next season, so that's good too.


Thanks for the update and great to hear you have a spot for next year. That sucks they were found and messed with. Most of the lemon lotus i had were around 10 weeks inside with a few quicker phenos.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 26, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Thanks for the update and great to hear you have a spot for next year. That sucks they were found and messed with. Most of the lemon lotus i had were around 10 weeks inside with a few quicker phenos.


I shouod run some indoors too, I think I've only got 4-5 beans left. That's why I was hoping to f2 the outdoor this year.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 27, 2020)

Regarding the Hashplant, I hated basically every Hashplant leaning pheno of each cross. After looking back, the keepers were mom leaning in terps/high but the Hashplant dad cleaned up the structure and vigor.

The jalapeño smelling Hashplant leaning Clusterfunk I posted a while back had the most underwhelming, un-enjoyable, weird high. I also notice that the offensive/rank Hashplant terpenes are completely lost in the cure, so don’t base your selection on the smell of the living plant. Same deal with the Hashplant leaning black triangle and Peach Hashplant. 

The final keepers from my last run were:
Peach Hashplant 3
Electric Cowboy 4
Cherry SSDD 1

That is 3 out of 75 females. Everything else is gone. The Electric Cowboy is hands down the absolute best plant out of the group. Nasty oil/metallic brake cleaner smells with earthiness on the back end after cure. The smells are as good or better than the best GMO cuts I have run across, but the high is far superior since it doesn’t have a sedating effect. It’s an OG type uplift/relaxed high without the harsh comedown/sedating effects that often plague hybrids. 

Peach Hashplant cured with a spice nose up front, and peach terpenes on the grind. The nose translates to the smoke with some sweetness on the palette. The high is uplifting and focused, and I was told it was daytime smoke by everyone who tested it. No crash after the daytime effects.

Cherry SSDD is the Cherry Sativa cross. It’s not even close to being a Sativa. It cured up smelling like buttered muffins. It’s a very light, delicate terpene profile but is very very nice. The high is delayed, but hits with a wave of relaxation and slight sedation. Headspace is uplifting and happy, a go-to after a long day at work. Puts me right to sleep since the headspace is so relaxing.

Each one of these keepers has something special about them that justifies their space in the mother room. There were lots of plants with frost, big yields, interesting smells, and great growth characteristics.. But when it came to the high, most of them just didn’t hit the right notes. I need to FEEL good during the high. I found that a lot of these plants just got me stoned but didn’t make me feel “special” in any way.

So after 2 months of testing and lots of bad bud, I have my keepers and have been able to compare them to the older cuts in my stable. My thoughts are as follows:

Goji OG F2 is still the absolute best cut I have and the best cannabis I have ever used. Clear headed uplifting high, and just experiencing the damn high makes me laugh about how good it is. I vaped it for the last 2 nights and laughed while saying “all that hunting and Goji is still the best, dammit!”

Cherry Lotus is still a trippy, uplifting, afghani resin factory with auditory effects that I haven’t experienced in any other plant.

Yeah that is it. I got rid of everything else.

I’m running another hunt that will be finishing up at the end of November. It’s all Doc D gear but is either Bandaid Haze, or related to the Bandaid Haze #7 cut. Ill be honest and say that these plants have the best growth characteristics that I have ever seen from a seed hunt. Literally zero herm traits out of 56 females and they are all loud. I think the reason is because everything in that room is crossed with a female that is just a few generations from landrace. The stability is jaw dropping and made me realize how much absolute trash there is in circulation.

Now, I’m gonna go stock up on snow lotus crosses because those seem to really agree with me.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Oct 27, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Regarding the Hashplant, I hated basically every Hashplant leaning pheno of each cross. After looking back, the keepers were mom leaning in terps/high but the Hashplant dad cleaned up the structure and vigor.
> 
> The jalapeño smelling Hashplant leaning Clusterfunk I posted a while back had the most underwhelming, un-enjoyable, weird high. I also notice that the offensive/rank Hashplant terpenes are completely lost in the cure, so don’t base your selection on the smell of the living plant. Same deal with the Hashplant leaning black triangle and Peach Hashplant.
> 
> ...


Great honest report from someone that has actually run the proper amount of plants to have an opinion on eAch. I appreciate the honesty. Did you make the F2 Goji?


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 27, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Regarding the Hashplant, I hated basically every Hashplant leaning pheno of each cross. After looking back, the keepers were mom leaning in terps/high but the Hashplant dad cleaned up the structure and vigor.
> 
> The jalapeño smelling Hashplant leaning Clusterfunk I posted a while back had the most underwhelming, un-enjoyable, weird high. I also notice that the offensive/rank Hashplant terpenes are completely lost in the cure, so don’t base your selection on the smell of the living plant. Same deal with the Hashplant leaning black triangle and Peach Hashplant.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info. Helpful indeed.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 27, 2020)

coolkid.02 said:


> Don’t get me wrong she has great traits but not something I kept around. I’m also not a big fan of the “skunk” profile, but her onion, vinegar, butthole funk smells and beautiful greasy resin production are her best traits... for me, she lacked character in her high, yielded little, and was super fussy to grow.


Thanks. I forgot that part in my dazed confusion. Very helpful.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Oct 27, 2020)

I have been collecting Bodhi's 88g13hp x og and cookie crosses to grow outdoors because I like og's and cookies but they don't finish in my climate and are to thin and floppy in pure form but damn some of these 88g13hp reviews really throw me off. 

Another review on Instagram said many 88g13hp crosses have a hot sauce like smell and taste and with the guy above comparing it to a jalapeno smell they probably know what they are talking about. Oh well I'm doing a big outdoor next year and hope I find what I'm looking for. I need to get that electric cowboy in my collection.


----------



## Sveeno (Oct 27, 2020)

Does anybody have any info on the d9 Thai used in the siamese Space probe? I think I saw somewhere that it was a highland thai. Or has anybody ran that line yet?


----------



## YardG (Oct 27, 2020)

I wish there was an "Interesting" reaction option.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Oct 27, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Regarding the Hashplant, I hated basically every Hashplant leaning pheno of each cross. After looking back, the keepers were mom leaning in terps/high but the Hashplant dad cleaned up the structure and vigor.
> 
> The jalapeño smelling Hashplant leaning Clusterfunk I posted a while back had the most underwhelming, un-enjoyable, weird high. I also notice that the offensive/rank Hashplant terpenes are completely lost in the cure, so don’t base your selection on the smell of the living plant. Same deal with the Hashplant leaning black triangle and Peach Hashplant.
> 
> ...



Hey how many weeks does your goji need to go?

the one i had was probably the best smoke ever, but only if you ran it about 80 days


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 27, 2020)

Well my Wookie-leaning Sakura came down yesterday. Sour terps coming off strong. Cant wait to try the hash. Trimmers got super sticky from the first branch. Not a big yielder from either pheno but can tell if you vegged longer it'd yield decent still stay manageable. Very grower-friendly strain unless you need to be super stealth. The Wookie-leaner has been rank for a few weeks now.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 27, 2020)

Please everyone VOTE!


----------



## Ns950641 (Oct 27, 2020)

been thinking of picking up a few packs of bodhi gear from GLG but i am needing some advice from those with a lot more experience than myself. I have chosen a few strains that i am thinking about running to find some keepers. out of these strains are there any that i should avoid and any experience with any of the strains is welcome

black raspberry
cherry queen
purple wookie V2
phone home
sky lotus
deep line alchemy (either 5 or 6 not sure which) this will be a clone purchase

after typing this out i realised i need 1 more pack any recommendations? maybe magenta hashplant or more cowbell? sorry for the long post


----------



## bodhipop (Oct 27, 2020)

Ns950641 said:


> been thinking of picking up a few packs of bodhi gear from GLG but i am needing some advice from those with a lot more experience than myself. I have chosen a few strains that i am thinking about running to find some keepers. out of these strains are there any that i should avoid and any experience with any of the strains is welcome
> 
> black raspberry
> cherry queen
> ...


Neroli 91!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 27, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Neroli 91!


I'm still working through the older stock. Waiting for you guys to move up and let me relish in the hand me downs. Snow Temple and Dragon Fruit are intriguing me. Long butt flowering. Nice colas and unique smell. Dragon is almost black/burgundy in all stems. Still going. Getting close. Dusk photos. Been caught up in trimming. I'll post worthy pics when they come down. I'm stretching my window as long as possible.


----------



## Green pantsuit (Oct 28, 2020)

I was going to hold off until I had access to a better camera, but after the recent disparaging on '88 G13HP crosses, I would like to say that the Mango Hashplant far exceeded my expectations. I am pretty sure she is just a few days over 9 weeks, but the important thing is that there were heavily BO full G13 leaning expressions as well as some crazy mango/lilac/sensi star sort of flavors happening. 7 females of the 10 beans that germinated, and all of them have keeper worthy qualities. Here's the quick pic:


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 28, 2020)

Green pantsuit said:


> I was going to hold off until I had access to a better camera, but after the recent disparaging on '88 G13HP crosses, I would like to say that the Mango Hashplant far exceeded my expectations. I am pretty sure she is just a few days over 9 weeks, but the important thing is that there were heavily BO full G13 leaning expressions as well as some crazy mango/lilac/sensi star sort of flavors happening. 7 females of the 10 beans that germinated, and all of them have keeper worthy qualities. Here's the quick pic:


That's good news as a picked up a pack of those last month. Keep up the updates por favor.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 28, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> Does Bodhi have any pure sativas?


Currently, headiegardens has a pack of the Oaxacan Zipolite for $300, and a 2 pack combo of Peshawar Pakistani and Acapulco Gold, also $300. I got some of the Acapulco Gold as freebies from GLG, but they're currently out of stock, no idea if a restock is coming for that line.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Oct 28, 2020)

Is anyone making goji F2’s and if so could you point me in the right direction?


----------



## CrunchBerries (Oct 28, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Is anyone making goji F2’s and if so could you point me in the right direction?


Copa Genetics has/had goji f2, ancient og f3 and secret chief f2s as freebies recently.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Oct 28, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Copa Genetics has/had goji f2, ancient og f3 and secret chief f2s as freebies recently.



Cool wanted to try out his stuff for next years outdoor anyhow. Thanks for heads up guys


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 28, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Regarding the Hashplant, I hated basically every Hashplant leaning pheno of each cross. After looking back, the keepers were mom leaning in terps/high but the Hashplant dad cleaned up the structure and vigor.
> 
> The jalapeño smelling Hashplant leaning Clusterfunk I posted a while back had the most underwhelming, un-enjoyable, weird high. I also notice that the offensive/rank Hashplant terpenes are completely lost in the cure, so don’t base your selection on the smell of the living plant. Same deal with the Hashplant leaning black triangle and Peach Hashplant.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to post all the info! I'm just finishing up my first bodhi run. I'm really pleased with the Red Lotus, but I have to agree with your assessment of the Hashplant. A test bud of Lemon Hashplant v2 produced weird, janky effects, and not in a good way. I'm hoping a bit more time and some curing will help produce more likeable effects.


----------



## Senokai (Oct 28, 2020)

Final pics of the Terpenado. Overall imo this strain is worth running. Flavor and yield are on point across the expressions I have found. Potency is up there but one expression is a frosty potent powerhouse.

Frosty pheno - Flavor is berry-ish and somewhat quiet (mabye a long cure can make it pop). However it is potent AF and the yield was great.
 

Pine pheno - Similarly large yield and pretty damn potent too. Recently trimmed and put into jars. Everytime I open the jar it is just loud on the nose and flavor is very prominent in the smoke (inhale/exhale). While the flavor is on the pine side there is an earthy quality that has popped in the last few days along with some forward notes of ammonia.



On a side note 4/4 Terpenado seeds as well as 3/3 More Cowbell (O.G.K.B remix) for the next round have lifted off and are very healthy!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 28, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Regarding the Hashplant, I hated basically every Hashplant leaning pheno of each cross. After looking back, the keepers were mom leaning in terps/high but the Hashplant dad cleaned up the structure and vigor.


I'm thinking this might be the key point with the hp male. The value of that male seems to be in improving the mother-leaners and not in throwing its own great hp phenos. People's keepers usually sound more like the moms. Seems like the hashplant crosses might require a pheno-hunt to weed out the male leaners but the remaining mother-leaners contain some true greatness. Thoughts from the vets?

Here's a link to a decent sized Black Triangle project. Toward the bottom of this page is a smoke report on all the F1 phenos. He seemed to be unimpressed with the hp leaners too, but was *very* impressed with several female leaning keepers. It's a good look at how phenos spread out from a couple packs of seeds.









Black Triangle







www.z-labs.nl


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 28, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Final pics of the Terpenado. Overall imo this strain is worth running. Flavor and yield are on point across the expressions I have found. Potency is up there but one expression is a frosty potent powerhouse.
> 
> Frosty pheno - Flavor is berry-ish and somewhat quiet (mabye a long cure can make it pop). However it is potent AF and the yield was great.
> View attachment 4727546
> ...


 You are in for a treat with the ogkb remix. Fantastic plant. 

Hope everyone's grow is going good. I've got the beds up and running but have plenty of work left to do in my room. They seem to be taking to my soil fine. Will prob flip sooner than usual due to the fact that I feel I may run out of smoke in about 10 weeks lol here is a sneak peak at what I got going on. None have been stripped or cloned yet, I hope to do this tonight! Plants were a tad neglected in veg but I feel they will pull through ok...

FYI bodhi dla 10 #1 & 2 front and center, nice structure on these, only topped once cause I've been busy!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 28, 2020)

I got some Snow Temple porn. Felt bad about for the chit pics of late. Had 50 and sun today. Going into the 20's and back into the 40's next week. I'm going to fight until I get gold in them dar hills. Damn Bodhi. Best plant I have seen in a very long time. TY to the source.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 28, 2020)

Breeding question: I cloned my Bubba-leaning Sakura and plan to pollinate her with an SFVOG F5 BX to create a more manageable OG with a nice body stone to go with the head buzz. My question is, would I most likely get a decent male from an F5 line or do you still have to hunt? Logic says F5 is stable enough to give consistency. Enlighten me if I'm wrong.

On another note, my wife and I just tried the Wookie-leaning Sakura scissor hash and she said it has a floral taste. She's the type that thinks all weed tastes the same except for OG. Good work Bodhi


----------



## SFnone (Oct 28, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Breeding question: I cloned my Bubba-leaning Sakura and plan to pollinate her with an SFVOG F5 BX to create a more manageable OG with a nice body stone to go with the head buzz. My question is, would I most likely get a decent male from an F5 line or do you still have to hunt? Logic says F5 is stable enough to give consistency. Enlighten me if I'm wrong.
> 
> On another note, my wife and I just tried the Wookie-leaning Sakura scissor hash and she said it has a floral taste. She's the type that thinks all weed tastes the same except for OG. Good work Bodhi


males are tricky... the ones that are stellar always will have to be hunted, but sometimes they'll just be the first one you find if you are lucky... I think you'll find a good enough male no matter what... but whether or not it is f5 or f1, the product of a cross will still be f1, meaning there will be variation regardless of the male's stability. f5 doesn't necessarily mean stability either... it depends on whether or not the people who bred it were diligent in selection... in theory, someone could go to f50, but if it is always done by open pollination, the genetics will still be wide open.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 28, 2020)

SFnone said:


> males are tricky... the ones that are stellar always will have to be hunted, but sometimes they'll just be the first one you find if you are lucky... I think you'll find a good enough male no matter what... but whether or not it is f5 or f1, the product of a cross will still be f1, meaning there will be variation regardless of the male's stability. f5 doesn't necessarily mean stability either... it depends on whether or not the people who bred it were diligent in selection... in theory, someone could go to f50, but if it is always done by open pollination, the genetics will still be wide open.


Gotcha. Supposedly the breeder scrupulously picked for gassy OG traits all the way to F5 (according to his description). I think he was attempting to stabilize the gassy OG flavor but I haven't found it yet. Still good though. Seems logical to me that it'd be easier to breed with a somewhat stable line.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Oct 28, 2020)

First rolling thunder is down, trimmed, and jarred. Got 3 more coming down withing the next couple of days. The smoke has a semisweet cologne thing going on that im really liking.

Bagseed bonus shot:


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 29, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> First rolling thunder is down, trimmed, and jarred. Got 3 more coming down withing the next couple of days. The smoke has a semisweet cologne thing going on that im really liking.View attachment 4728028
> 
> Bagseed bonus shot:View attachment 4728033


I love seeing another member trim so well. My women won't smoke leafy bud lol. Nice trim job! I may have to run rolling thunder soon as well! Had a couple males last I tried. Any bannanas etc? Nice looking bud.

Hope everyone is safe and well. 

. Happy growing!


----------



## bobross42 (Oct 29, 2020)

dla12 or time bandit any good?


----------



## bigbongloads (Oct 29, 2020)

Just finished 4 phenos of old school hashplant. Another great 88g13hp cross and I’ve ran 5 or 6 of them now. 2 phenos were kinda average in terps and effects. But the other 2 are stellar smoke great taste great effects bag appeal and will be ran again. Heavy on the piney hash terps and flavor. All were sexually stable no issues there. I enjoy the body heavy buzz of the hashplant crosses.


----------



## bigbongloads (Oct 29, 2020)

bobross42 said:


> dla12 or time bandit any good?


A buddy ran 3 or 4 females of time bandit outdoors this season. They chonked out nice bushes of some big chunky buds. Fuely earthy hash flavors and the usual hashplant effects. Nice smoke from what I tried of it


----------



## Blueberry bref (Oct 29, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> I love seeing another member trim so well. My women won't smoke leafy bud lol. Nice trim job! I may have to run rolling thunder soon as well! Had a couple males last I tried. Any bannanas etc? Nice looking bud.
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and well.
> 
> . Happy growing!


Thanks, my lady does most of my trimming; she's a lot more patient with a pair of scissors than I am. 

Rolling thunder was easy enough to grow: a productive stretch, the group of 4 ladies that I found should all finish in week 9/10, not a ton of variation on the aromas but its nice, all four were stable.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Oct 29, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> A buddy ran 3 or 4 females of time bandit outdoors this season. They chonked out nice bushes of some big chunky buds. Fuely earthy hash flavors and the usual hashplant effects. Nice smoke from what I tried of it


Do you know about when the time bandit finished outdoors?


----------



## raggyb (Oct 29, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> I love seeing another member trim so well. My women won't smoke leafy bud lol. Nice trim job!


women plural? damn, stud.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 29, 2020)

raggyb said:


> women plural? damn, stud.



Na not me. She is beautiful and I've been lucky enough to hold onto her for 8 years lol

Happy growing!


----------



## raggyb (Oct 29, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Na not me. She is beautiful and I've been lucky enough to hold onto her for 8 years lol
> 
> Happy growing!


good for you! note to self, find woman that digs bud.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Oct 29, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> You are in for a treat with the ogkb remix. Fantastic plant.
> 
> Hope everyone's grow is going good. I've got the beds up and running but have plenty of work left to do in my room. They seem to be taking to my soil fine. Will prob flip sooner than usual due to the fact that I feel I may run out of smoke in about 10 weeks lol here is a sneak peak at what I got going on. None have been stripped or cloned yet, I hope to do this tonight! Plants were a tad neglected in veg but I feel they will pull through ok...
> 
> ...


Soma style SIP???


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 29, 2020)

TresDawg x Wookie outdoors still going strong after a couple frosts


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 29, 2020)

I am ready to soak a few Bodhi beans again. A few days ago I mentioned Peach HP, Goldstar x Snow Lotus, and Red Lotus. Per the girlfriends request it will only be the Red Lotus, as she wanted me to run my last 6 White Buzz(GGG) and a Watermelon Sangria(bagseed) that she liked. Hopefully the Red Lotus gives me all females and Colombian Red leaners!


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 29, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'm thinking this might be the key point with the hp male. The value of that male seems to be in improving the mother-leaners and not in throwing its own great hp phenos. People's keepers usually sound more like the moms. Seems like the hashplant crosses might require a pheno-hunt to weed out the male leaners but the remaining mother-leaners contain some true greatness. Thoughts from the vets?
> 
> Here's a link to a decent sized Black Triangle project. Toward the bottom of this page is a smoke report on all the F1 phenos. He seemed to be unimpressed with the hp leaners too, but was *very* impressed with several female leaning keepers. It's a good look at how phenos spread out from a couple packs of seeds.
> 
> ...


Thank you for reminding me of this report. It reminded me I have a pack of the #E pheno to play with. Too little time, so many things to grow and smoke.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Oct 29, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'm thinking this might be the key point with the hp male. The value of that male seems to be in improving the mother-leaners and not in throwing its own great hp phenos. People's keepers usually sound more like the moms. Seems like the hashplant crosses might require a pheno-hunt to weed out the male leaners but the remaining mother-leaners contain some true greatness. Thoughts from the vets?
> 
> Here's a link to a decent sized Black Triangle project. Toward the bottom of this page is a smoke report on all the F1 phenos. He seemed to be unimpressed with the hp leaners too, but was *very* impressed with several female leaning keepers. It's a good look at how phenos spread out from a couple packs of seeds.
> 
> ...


His experience with the Hashplant male matches mine almost perfectly. And you are 100% correct IMO. The best phenos almost always come from the female leaners, and the Hashplant typically improves structure and yield. A little electric headiness from the HP usually makes it in there too and can improve usually-sedating female traits.




CloudHidden said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post all the info! I'm just finishing up my first bodhi run. I'm really pleased with the Red Lotus, but I have to agree with your assessment of the Hashplant. A test bud of Lemon Hashplant v2 produced weird, janky effects, and not in a good way. I'm hoping a bit more time and some curing will help produce more likeable effects.


That that lemon Hashplant is a weird one. My pheno is very Hashplant leaning and puts me into a
Dark headspace where I just think about all the cringy shit I have done while staring at my bedroom ceiling.


----------



## bodhipop (Oct 29, 2020)

raggyb said:


> good for you! note to self, find woman that digs bud.


Right? I'm a homebody and some girls cannot stand it. Most stoners girls are cool with not going anywhere once thoroughly baked.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 29, 2020)

Finally popped some Space Monkey, Gorilla Ghani, Headbanger F2's. Sunshine Daydream and Kush x C99 peakseeds. 
SS x DD was a gifted pack that had good germination by vigour isn't the greatest and most had mutations (necrotic) on first real leaves. Maybe an old pack? Have one good one and 2-3 that might get out of solos. Be nice to F2's this but not looking good.
Finally made the jump from bottled nutes to organic. It's a organic premixed soil made here in NS called Kryptonite, water only. Plants responded well to the repot into the mix. Had a little runoff that I diluted down and fed the sick looking SSDD and a couple look better within hours


----------



## bigbongloads (Oct 29, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> Do you know about when the time bandit finished outdoors?


Yeah he chopped them about 2-3 weeks ago so early to mid October. It seems most hp crosses are done in 9-10 weeks from what I’ve seen so far.


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 30, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Final pics of the Terpenado. Overall imo this strain is worth running. Flavor and yield are on point across the expressions I have found. Potency is up there but one expression is a frosty potent powerhouse.
> 
> Frosty pheno - Flavor is berry-ish and somewhat quiet (mabye a long cure can make it pop). However it is potent AF and the yield was great.
> View attachment 4727546
> ...


My terpanado buds look identical to yours, i got a lot of very small buds, mines taste green for some reason, im a let it cure for longer


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 30, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> His experience with the Hashplant male matches mine almost perfectly. And you are 100% correct IMO. The best phenos almost always come from the female leaners, and the Hashplant typically improves structure and yield. A little electric headiness from the HP usually makes it in there too and can improve usually-sedating female traits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm pretty familiar with Lemon G, and my two aren't anything like Lemon G...


----------



## Boosky (Oct 30, 2020)

That that lemon Hashplant is a weird one. My pheno is very Hashplant leaning and puts me into a
Dark headspace where I just think about all the cringy shit I have done while staring at my bedroom ceiling.
[/QUOTE]
Look at it this way, we've all done cringy shit. My 20's were nothing but cringy shit. You are not alone my friend. At least that's how I like to think.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 30, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Soma style SIP???


Those were some leftover pieces of pvc I was using to determine top of trellis. I plan on one layer of trellis. Id have 2 or 3 but as you can see they grew up on me in veg very quickly neglected or not. I plan to flip early compared to normal as well due to size.

I got my other 15ft cord for my 315 today in the mail.... so that's good and the girls are loving it. Dialed them to 180 watts for the first week or 2 of flower. Today is day one.. wish me luck!

Happy growing!


----------



## SFnone (Oct 30, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> That that lemon Hashplant is a weird one. My pheno is very Hashplant leaning and puts me into a
> Dark headspace where I just think about all the cringy shit I have done while staring at my bedroom ceiling.


in terms of psychoactive drugs, weed is mild, but it can still be quite a mind opening substance... if you find yourself revisiting past mistakes or staring down old demons, think of it as an opportunity to work through those issues and come out of it a better person. Feeling discomfort or even remorse is a good thing when it comes to prior bad behavior... it shows that you are a decent person underneath any poor actions you may have taken in the past. Certain strains especially have the ability to send you into that frame of mind with a clear outlook... Earlier this year I had an experience smoking where I started diving into how I ended up where I am, analyzing all the missteps I have taken throughout the years, and what I could have done different... at first it was a little upsetting, but after I went through all of it, it was wonderful... to really be able to know and be aware of the wrong turns and figure out why I took them, while also learning to accept it... it was like therapy... leaving me with a better understanding of who I am and want to be... when you observe things like that, don't think of it as negative, instead use it as a means to dig up and clean out all that gunk and to become a more true version of yourself. --Sorry to go off!


----------



## Boosky (Oct 30, 2020)

SFnone said:


> in terms of psychoactive drugs, weed is mild, but it can still be quite a mind opening substance... if you find yourself revisiting past mistakes or staring down old demons, think of it as an opportunity to work through those issues and come out of it a better person. Feeling discomfort or even remorse is a good thing when it comes to prior bad behavior... it shows that you are a decent person underneath any poor actions you may have taken in the past. Certain strains especially have the ability to send you into that frame of mind with a clear outlook... Earlier this year I had an experience smoking where I started diving into how I ended up where I am, analyzing all the missteps I have taken throughout the years, and what I could have done different... at first it was a little upsetting, but after I went through all of it, it was wonderful... to really be able to know and be aware of the wrong turns and figure out why I took them, while also learning to accept it... it was like therapy... leaving me with a better understanding of who I am and want to be... when you observe things like that, don't think of it as negative, instead use it as a means to dig up and clean out all that gunk and to become a more true version of yourself. --Sorry to go off!


What he said.


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 30, 2020)

My babies are ready for the 1 gallon pots now. I just dunked them into 300 ppm and will pot them tomorrow.

The top 2 rows are the Strawberry Goji and the bottom 2 rows are the Twin Flame. I got 12 seeds in the Strawberry Goji pack and all 12 popped and look good. I got 14 seeds in the Twin flame pack and 4 were duds and 1 mutant. Not bad overall but we shall see when I get those females


----------



## Blueberry bref (Oct 30, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> My babies are ready for the 1 gallon pots now. I just dunked them into 300 ppm and will pot them tomorrow.
> 
> The top 2 rows are the Strawberry Goji and the bottom 2 rows are the Twin Flame. I got 12 seeds in the Strawberry Goji pack and all 12 popped and look good. I got 14 seeds in the Twin flame pack and 4 were duds and 1 mutant. Not bad overall but we shall see when I get those females
> 
> View attachment 4729888


Neat to see someone else get mutants from twin flame. I had 3 whorled phyllotaxys from seed and one that kept it through cloning. I was also able to successfully separate my polyembryonic twin flames.The smaller lighter plant was the runt and taller plant next to it is the dominant from the pair. Both are ladies. Heres a shot before I culled the runt from the other's pot.


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 30, 2020)

I usually get rid of the trips because they take way longer to veg in my experience. I will top them as soon as I can and hope they go normal again.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 30, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> A little electric headiness from the HP usually makes it in there too and can improve usually-sedating female traits.


Huh... this is kinda the exact opposite of what I was imagining. I was thinking the hp male would actually dampen and smooth out the tweeky, heady parts of the mom if it "gets in the way" with the buzz. Interesting.



AdvancedBuffalo said:


> That that lemon Hashplant is a weird one. My pheno is very Hashplant leaning and puts me into a
> Dark headspace where I just think about all the cringy shit I have done while staring at my bedroom ceiling.


Yikes! Half the reason I smoke pot is to squash overreactions to the minimal cringy stuff, yet alone the bigtime stuff. I spend too much time staring at walls and ceilings as it is, too. I don't wanna hear the word "janky" either.  Lemon HP has officially slid back in the _queue._ Not that I'm done with her... but I've got MANY safer bets first (including Lemon Wookie and Lemon OMG). Yikes! 

ps, I bet there are phenos in the Lemon HP where things balance out just exactly right. I think I'm leaving that one for a fulli-ish pheno-hunt situation though. yikes.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Right? I'm a homebody and some girls cannot stand it. Most stoners girls are cool with not going anywhere once thoroughly baked.


Careful what you wish for. I laughed.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 31, 2020)

SFnone said:


> in terms of psychoactive drugs, weed is mild, but it can still be quite a mind opening substance... if you find yourself revisiting past mistakes or staring down old demons, think of it as an opportunity to work through those issues and come out of it a better person. Feeling discomfort or even remorse is a good thing when it comes to prior bad behavior... it shows that you are a decent person underneath any poor actions you may have taken in the past. Certain strains especially have the ability to send you into that frame of mind with a clear outlook... Earlier this year I had an experience smoking where I started diving into how I ended up where I am, analyzing all the missteps I have taken throughout the years, and what I could have done different... at first it was a little upsetting, but after I went through all of it, it was wonderful... to really be able to know and be aware of the wrong turns and figure out why I took them, while also learning to accept it... it was like therapy... leaving me with a better understanding of who I am and want to be... when you observe things like that, don't think of it as negative, instead use it as a means to dig up and clean out all that gunk and to become a more true version of yourself. --Sorry to go off!


"When you smoke the herb, it reveals you to yourself." - Bob Marley

I think a lot of the time when it makes you spiral into deep introspection, it's making you aware of your subconscious. It's an opportunity to heal.


----------



## Bears_win (Oct 31, 2020)

Greetings, 
I’m brand new to this forum , have been growing Bodhi for a couple seasons outdoor. Originally got a cut of sky lotus in 2017 and had heard good things about his work . Had great results with that cut.

fast forward to to 2020

I grow in 5 yard dumb pots and really enjoy growing large plants.
sky lotus was a winner this year, popped 20 and had 8 that were healthy enough to be blueribbon winners.
Overall plants get huge . 12’ across and about 8’ tall. They respond to super cropping and Trellising well. 
just took the tops about a week ago.
Very large colas there are covered in trichs.
Night flower ( datura , night jasmine) floral
Notes with a sweeter og backlayer.

density was good , but the sativa dominant phenols were a 10 week minimum.. 1 plant was more indica dominant in terms of finishing time and finished in 8 weeks.
Overall the “look” And nose 
Was completely Uniform across the plants .
1/3 were super huge best density 
1/3 were super huge and dense but as good as the top producers .
2 plants were huge And had foxtail issues and got dense , but the buds lacked a thoroughly knitted structure .. ( these ones are going to take a special hand to trim ) 

overall the smallest plant in 1000 gallons will likely be about 7-8 the largest will yield about 12( maybe more ).
pics were taken about September 25ish they were still stacking a lot .
The trichs in the second pic are early but gives an idea of color and crystal content .. 

Overall great plant but has some issues with rogue phenos and density . Also I’d you’re not in southern Oregon or northern california... it’s not going to Be able to finish . 
I’ll post finished pics if anyone has interest .

looking forward to Discussions and getting some
Great info about upcoming strains.


----------



## 2seepictures (Oct 31, 2020)

SunRa sample early impression no cure :

I was surprised there were so few reviews of this variety, but after a long time waiting for secret chief to come back I figured this would be the next best thing to try. The effects are my idea of a desirable hybrid. A mix of calm body, clarity and mood enhancing. The day brightening and focus boosting effects coupled with the mellow relaxed body are very nice. Never had any SFV before so I have no idea if either of these phenos are SFV or Wookie dominant, but whatever it is I like it. Functional in low doses (3~ inhalations) yet still serves as effective medication (for me at least). Good day or night time medicine, and doesn't seem to have devastating or disorienting strength. Abundance of trichomes, very few leaves on pheno #1, and quite sticky. Not good at describing odor so I wont even attempt, but it is strong in odor.

Would be interested in and appreciate any info anyone has on the SFV cut that Bodhi uses.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 31, 2020)

Sun WOW! The name it should have gotten lol. Great job looks fantastic!

Happy growing!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 31, 2020)

Bears_win said:


> Greetings,
> I’m brand new to this forum......
> I’ll post finished pics if anyone has interest .......


Welcome to the bodhi weed village good sir.
Yes i think we would always enjoy seeing any pix of finished flowers.
Now if only there was a weed photo “scratch and sniff” capability.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 1, 2020)

2seepictures said:


> SunRa sample early impression no cure :
> 
> I was surprised there were so few reviews of this variety, but after a long time waiting for secret chief to come back I figured this would be the next best thing to try. The effects are my idea of a desirable hybrid. A mix of calm body, clarity and mood enhancing. The day brightening and focus boosting effects coupled with the mellow relaxed body are very nice. Never had any SFV before so I have no idea if either of these phenos are SFV or Wookie dominant, but whatever it is I like it. Functional in low doses (3~ inhalations) yet still serves as effective medication (for me at least). Good day or night time medicine, and doesn't seem to have devastating or disorienting strength. Abundance of trichomes, very few leaves on pheno #1, and quite sticky. Not good at describing odor so I wont even attempt, but it is strong in odor.
> 
> ...


If I’m not mistaken it’s “The” sfv clone. That looks exactly like the SFV that I used to get! Maybe a little more elongated instead of the og pyramids but it’s like looking back in time! It would smell like pinesol and kerosene. Burn your nose style! Also skunk from a distance!


----------



## mathed (Nov 1, 2020)

YardG said:


> Definitely Bad Dawg's work, he sends his own creations out with GLG orders. Many people report they're pretty top-notch. Sitting on a dozen of those so glad to hear they worked out well for you. I ran some of his Stardawg x Apollo 13 this season in overly small containers, not the best yield but the one I've tried was quite tasty and potent.


There are plenty of gems in those GLG freebies. Definitely give some a run, seriously.


----------



## mindriot (Nov 1, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> If I’m not mistaken it’s “The” sfv clone. That looks exactly like the SFV that I used to get! Maybe a little more elongated instead of the og pyramids but it’s like looking back in time! It would smell like pinesol and kerosene. Burn your nose style! Also skunk from a distance!


 This exactly. Wife's friend was outside the house and asked if there was a skunk around. Needless to say I changed my carbon filter. Doesn't smell like skunk at all up close, just pinesol-fuel.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 1, 2020)

Have any of you fine folks seen Blood Orange or Satsuma in stock anywhere recently?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 1, 2020)

mindriot said:


> This exactly. Wife's friend was outside the house and asked if there was a skunk around. Needless to say I changed my carbon filter. Doesn't smell like skunk at all up close, just pinesol-fuel.


That’s what I mean, up close no skunk, from a distance it’s like, who’s holding?
I’m sure that’s some fire right there!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 1, 2020)

(2) bodhi dla 10 up front very happy. Also happy with my soil that was a tad hot to plant in lol... im seeing signs of a happy soil! And who said you can't plant a late cover crop? For being neglected in veg while I was busy finishing up the flower space... no complaints! I have not even put any grokashi etc in the bed (yet). These dla 10 im feeling lucky about! Nice structure as well for not having done a whole lot to them (topped once). 

Hope you all are safe and grows going well!

Happy growing!


----------



## Houstini (Nov 1, 2020)

Neroli 91
Curing definitely is improving flavor and effect. Chem leaning with a little bit of floral on the back end. Harvested about 10-14 days early Oregon outdoor.


----------



## Bears_win (Nov 1, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Welcome to the bodhi weed village good sir.
> Yes i think we would always enjoy seeing any pix of finished flowers.
> Now if only there was a weed photo “scratch and sniff” capability.


Appreciate it Bud whisperer : 
& thank you all for the welcome, I appreciate your responses and attention. I have a potato phone but managed to get a couple fun pics this evening .. I’ll try to get better at photos/ upgrade. 

First pic: sky lotus largest phenotype I found
( big sky) large structure and large colas.
good density . These are 2 larger tops but certainly there are bigger ones I just pulled these off the line as they caught my eye .

Third pic .. the smaller cola weighed 62.5 grams fairly Untrimmed And lots of stems. But I think If I cleaned it into1 big useable nug it would weigh 20 grams. I’ll keep
An eye out for the biggest and trim/weigh it in a future post. 

Second pic : Just a close up to show overall trichrome development. This is full sun outdoor .. complete with dust, bugs, warts n all.
I’m happy with this level of crystal content, I’d like to get it tested ( identify specific terpenes is a goal of mine ) and will share if that happens . 

overall i like the snow lotus crosses . And
this pheno of sky lotus ( big sky) performed great.

There are some issues in bud development that could be corrected by breeding a next generation .
( I’m newish to breeding so forgive any nomenclature/ grammatical mistake . ) id like to smooth out the discrepancies.
and if i run it again I’ll definitely keep the steonfestmale and try to do that myself .

if your looking for a solid large Yielding full season plant it’s a winner .... with the caveat it needs a lot of super cropping /trellis work to keep it from getting too tall. I have a feeling it could easily be 14’ or taller If untopped and untrained . 
Also it needs 10 weeks to fully develop .. southern Oregon and california Mediterranean climates with a dry, warm, breezy Indian summer.
I think this plant could really go the distance in terms of yield.

I planted this garden late ( for big plants ) May 25ish and could have planted 20 days earlier in my climate .
THANK YOU BODHI !!
I attribute a lot of the success in a garden to genetics and having stable large yielding crosses with unique flavors is a cornerstone.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 2, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Have any of you fine folks seen Blood Orange or Satsuma in stock anywhere recently?


I think those 2 are quite rare nowadays. Maybe go to Strainly and post an "ad" requesting to trade some of your bodhi seeds for those strain's. I've seen others do it.
Not to push other breeders, but being a little easier to find, i've read that Jillybean uses a very similar Orange Skunk female.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 2, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Have any of you fine folks seen Blood Orange or Satsuma in stock anywhere recently?


Swampdonkey (glg) uses a blood orange mom in some of his crosses.

LED seeds over at headies has an ae77-cali-o x starfighter cross that would probably be in that ballpark. Think its called orange star.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 2, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Swampdonkey (glg) uses a blood orange mom in some of his crosses.
> 
> LED seeds over at headies has an ae77-cali-o x starfighter cross that would probably be in that ballpark. Think its called orange star.


I plan an order for Orange Star, soon.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Nov 2, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I think those 2 are quite rare nowadays. Maybe go to Strainly and post an "ad" requesting to trade some of your bodhi seeds for those strain's. I've seen others do it.
> Not to push other breeders, but being a little easier to find, i've read that Jillybean uses a very similar Orange Skunk female.


Usefuls Bag of Oranges is Blood Orange x Sin City Tangerine Power. I hear it’s pretty good. I have 7 going right now.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 2, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Swampdonkey (glg) uses a blood orange mom in some of his crosses.
> 
> LED seeds over at headies has an ae77-cali-o x starfighter cross that would probably be in that ballpark. Think its called orange star.


Thanks for the Swamp Donkey heads-up. Not sure why I overlooked them before. There's Blood Orange and Cherry Mountain in several of their crosses.
It's great that GLG has 10% off right now and I'm too broke to sneeze this week.

Edit: I don't mean to stray, talking other breeders and such. It is most certainly in a quest for either Blood Orange, Satsuma, or interesting offspring.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 2, 2020)

To bring it back, 3-5? Red Lotus will hit the papertowel in the morning. I was going to hang on to them for a while longer, but someone else's post a few pages back inspired me to run a few of those next. I should get a second pack of those.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 3, 2020)

3 Lemon Hashplant v2 up potted first time, all are short with wide leaves lookin like each other.

4 Starflight Guava 3 days in flower tent lovin’ the warmer k light and crushing brightness. Very vigorous and loving topping. Growing very quickly now and look like mid hybreed.

3 Guava Wookie at 4 weeks making buds fast and putting out smells of sappy pine, turpentine, fuel and lemon. As loud as straight pipes! Hit the 2 biggest with my own Space Monkey x Sleeskunk (DNA) pollen yesterday. These are all at least average plus size. Already making lots of visible trykes.

1 Black Triangle 43 days in is big and rangy. Very frosty making hard fat nugs, some fuel notes but nose is overwhelmed right now! Very hard buds.


----------



## OIL7IO (Nov 3, 2020)

Space monkey a couple of days before week 3 of flower. Decent amount of stretch. Will be doing a week 3 defoliation in a couple of days and raising the lights up as high as they can go. Not much for smells yet. Maybe some dove soap type smell to them with a little skunkyness at this point.


----------



## Tlarss (Nov 3, 2020)

Soul axis. Second clone run with this pheno. Smells like grapefruit with a little skunk on the back end. Week 4 Shit is fire


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 3, 2020)

Tlarss said:


> Soul axis. Second clone run with this pheno. Smells like grapefruit with a little skunk on the back end. Week 4View attachment 4732757View attachment 4732758 Shit is fire



Gorgeous, good job!


----------



## Tlarss (Nov 3, 2020)

Thank you! The soul axis came as a freebie when I order raspberry hashplant. I planted 1 seed and got this plant lol

I ran the whole pack of razberry hashplant and got 1 female out of the entire pack. She is also in week 4 and is a monster.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 3, 2020)

In an attempt at some positive with the days strangeness. I picked this off the middle of my Dragon Fruit. Super sticky. Getting sweet and exotic in smell. Dark burgundy stems and branches. We got another week in the 50's plus. She's still going. The Snow Temples got tied up finally and are looking good. Almost to the money shot. Need some amber for my tastes. Peace and health all. Strange days.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 3, 2020)

Another jar of rolling thunder in the books. Rubber cement. If you close your eyes, you might as well be 9 years old and getting your first introduction to Elmer's in your big boy art class.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 3, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> View attachment 4733270
> 
> Another jar of rolling thunder in the books. Rubber cement. If you close your eyes, you might as well be 9 years old and getting your first introduction to Elmer's in your big boy art class.


Why us big boys are addicted to building things. Man my childhood was messed up. LOL.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 3, 2020)

Tlarss said:


> Soul axis. Second clone run with this pheno. Smells like grapefruit with a little skunk on the back end. Week 4View attachment 4732757View attachment 4732758 Shit is fire


Incredible.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Nov 4, 2020)

SFnone said:


> in terms of psychoactive drugs, weed is mild, but it can still be quite a mind opening substance... if you find yourself revisiting past mistakes or staring down old demons, think of it as an opportunity to work through those issues and come out of it a better person. Feeling discomfort or even remorse is a good thing when it comes to prior bad behavior... it shows that you are a decent person underneath any poor actions you may have taken in the past. Certain strains especially have the ability to send you into that frame of mind with a clear outlook... Earlier this year I had an experience smoking where I started diving into how I ended up where I am, analyzing all the missteps I have taken throughout the years, and what I could have done different... at first it was a little upsetting, but after I went through all of it, it was wonderful... to really be able to know and be aware of the wrong turns and figure out why I took them, while also learning to accept it... it was like therapy... leaving me with a better understanding of who I am and want to be... when you observe things like that, don't think of it as negative, instead use it as a means to dig up and clean out all that gunk and to become a more true version of yourself. --Sorry to go off!


No issue with going off. I appreciate the input and I think you are right. Reflecting on past events and mistakes is something I do quite often. I’m always trying to improve myself, and if a strain can help with being introspective I am all for it. The LHP was a bit weirder than that though. It had more of a dark mind space. Hard to explain. Certain realities became more apparent. I remember realizing how our dogs’ lives are already halfway over and that I need to spend more time with them. Not a bad realization, but definitely not something that I need to go through ever night before bed! Haha. Janky is a good word for the headspace. 

Some people really love the lemon Hashplant though, so take my experience worth a grain of salt. From what I hear, I am much more sensitive to the emotional and sensory nuances of each strain than some of my other smoker friends. Most love it because of how potent it is.


Nutbag Poster said:


> Huh... this is kinda the exact opposite of what I was imagining. I was thinking the hp male would actually dampen and smooth out the tweeky, heady parts of the mom if it "gets in the way" with the buzz. Interesting.
> 
> 
> Yikes! Half the reason I smoke pot is to squash overreactions to the minimal cringy stuff, yet alone the bigtime stuff. I spend too much time staring at walls and ceilings as it is, too. I don't wanna hear the word "janky" either.  Lemon HP has officially slid back in the _queue._ Not that I'm done with her... but I've got MANY safer bets first (including Lemon Wookie and Lemon OMG). Yikes!
> ...


I think the Hashplant’s effect on the mom depends on the mom’s characteristics. If it’s a heady rushy sativa I think (on average) it would bring it down a bit. If it’s a relaxing indica, mom leaning phenos seem to have the same relaxing effects but with a bit of an electric effect up front. It isn’t a rush, but it prevents couch lock which is really nice.

The Lemon Hashplant is an odd one for sure. It seems to throw out pretty consistent phenos from what I see on here. Sometimes you get a crazy looking one with great resin production, but most of the time the Hashplant seems to dominate. Lemon G is something that I haven’t tried, but people say it’s energetic and Sativa dominant. This leads me to believe that maybe the Hashplant dominant phenos aren’t the best choices because of the Columbian/haze profile clashing with the g13/hp. They seem like opposite plants, where something like Larry OG x 88g13hp is a similar and synergistic pairing.


----------



## CloudHidden (Nov 5, 2020)

LHP v2 harvested on day 85. She came in at 34" after stretching 3X. One gallon coco/perlite.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 5, 2020)

Holy cow she's a lovely thick beauty! And in a 1 gallon pot no less.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 5, 2020)

Wondering about hashplants in general and asking here since HP13 is so prevalent. Do all hash plants smell the same? A lot of people saying it smells like hash, but I'm not sure I smelled that in a plant before. It's been decades since I smelled real Morrocan type hash but kind of remember it (nice). Been struggling to understand if a plant by another breeder described that way smells like hash. It's smell is hard to describe. I'm coming up with something in the lemon category, something in the piney category and ear wax. I don't know exactly but what ear wax would smell like if it had smell. Know what I mean? So what does Bodhi hashplant (edit: smell like) and is it different or the same as other hash plants? Thanks


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 5, 2020)

raggyb said:


> Wondering about hashplants in general and asking here since HP13 is so prevalent. Do all hash plants smell the same? A lot of people saying it smells like hash, but I'm not sure I smelled that in a plant before. It's been decades since I smelled real Morrocan type hash but kind of remember it (nice). Been struggling to understand if a plant by another breeder described that way smells like hash. It's smell is hard to describe. I'm coming up with something in the lemon category, something in the piney category and ear wax. I don't know exactly but what ear wax would smell like if it had smell. Know what I mean? So what does Bodhi hashplant (edit: smell like) and is it different or the same as other hash plants? Thanks


I can't say I've ever had any HP's from Pakistan, Afghanistan, N. India, or Morrocan...that taste like Lebanese. My personal opinion is that they're all unique in their traits, including smell.
Edit: Lebanese I had in '91(ish) tasted like a mix of soft pine, very slightly sweet, and plenty of what I describe as menthol.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 5, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I can't say I've ever had any HP's from Pakistan, Afghanistan, N. India, or Morrocan...that taste like Lebanese. My person opinion is that they're all unique in their traits, including smell.
> Edit: Lebanese I had in '91(ish) tasted like a mix of soft pine, very slightly sweet, and plenty of what I describe as menthol.


Ok, the one I have and described is Moroccan. No sweet I detect. a bitter yuck ear wax smell. Another reason I ask is I made old school hash from a Afghan and it smelled nothing like real hash.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 5, 2020)

or the thing on the end of a Banana you don't eat.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 5, 2020)

raggyb said:


> Ok, the one I have and described is Moroccan. No sweet I detect. a bitter yuck ear wax smell. Another reason I ask is I made old school hash from a Afghan and it smelled nothing like real hash.


Exactly, but real hash from where? It matters.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 5, 2020)

raggyb said:


> Ok, the one I have and described is Moroccan. No sweet I detect. a bitter yuck ear wax smell. Another reason I ask is I made old school hash from a Afghan and it smelled nothing like real hash.


I'm sure many factors including lineage, phenotype, how it was dried/cured/stored, age, etc. all have something to do with it.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 5, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Exactly, but real hash from where? It matters.


I thought it was much more common in Europe but comes from Morocco often, or Turkey, etc. all around there. just what i would call 'real' or classic but idk


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 5, 2020)

raggyb said:


> I thought it was much more common in Europe but comes from Morocco often, or Turkey, etc. all around there. just what i would call 'real' or classic but idk


The old world ways of making it, are more primative than what is usually used in America. We don't lay it out in kneehigh piles to sun dry before harvesting resin.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 5, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> The old world ways of making it, are more primative than what is usually used in America. We don't lay it out in kneehigh piles to sun dry before harvesting resin.


well still, people are saying their plants 'smell like hash'


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 5, 2020)

raggyb said:


> well still, people are saying their plants 'smell like hash'


I understand you. I wish I knew exactly what smell it was that they all can agree on. I've had more than one "hash flavor" in my nearly half decade alive. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable than I chimes in to offer more.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 5, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I understand you. I wish I knew exactly what smell it was that they all can agree on. I've had more than one "hash flavor" in my nearly half decade alive. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable than I chimes in to offer more.


I think you're pretty familiar. Thanks. The lebanese you described sounds pretty nice.

I'm still curious about HP13. Maybe it doesnt matter if it can't be got though.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 5, 2020)

raggyb said:


> well still, people are saying their plants 'smell like hash'


I've yet to harvest my own Bodhi HP cross, so I'm not able to add more. I've smoked many different hash varieties though, and for my snout, the best ones always had a soft incense quality to them. A seductive sexy smell after burnt.


----------



## Boosky (Nov 5, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I've yet to harvest my own Bodhi HP cross, so I'm not able to add more. I've smoked many different hash varieties though, and for my snout, the best ones always had a soft incense quality to them. A seductive sexy smell after burnt.


I agree 100%, that perfume incense smell. The Bingo Pajamas i just harvested smells of soft perfume scent, I'm the only one that likes it, too much perfume for anyone else's liking.


----------



## BigDavid (Nov 5, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> LHP v2 harvested on day 85. She came in at 34" after stretching 3X. One gallon coco/perlite.
> 
> View attachment 4734567
> 
> View attachment 4734566



How long did you get for? Very nice


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 6, 2020)

raggyb said:


> or the thing on the end of a Banana you don't eat.


Bananus


----------



## Kind Sir (Nov 6, 2020)

So I just started growing again, and looking to get seeds. I have some Bodhi sunshine daydream left, but looking to get more.
I’m mainly interested in indicas, any suggestions for an indoor grow?


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 6, 2020)

Kind Sir said:


> So I just started growing again, and looking to get seeds. I have some Bodhi sunshine daydream left, but looking to get more.
> I’m mainly interested in indicas, any suggestions for an indoor grow?


I'd say most everything Bodhi puts out is geared toward indoor. I've only got one Bodhi harvest in, but have 3 Red Lotus I'm hoping are open when I get home.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Nov 6, 2020)

raggyb said:


> well still, people are saying their plants 'smell like hash'


People say a lot of things. Add that to the list of things people say when they don’t know how to describe a terpene profile, or their reference for the smell is personal and only they can relate to it. Maybe it smells like hash they have encountered, but your expectation of a hash smell may be totally different.

That sorta falls in line with.. Straight gas terps, pure fuel, funk, spice, etc. Descriptive, bit very general and your experience may vary.

I say this in a very neutral way, not hating on anyone. Cannabis terpenes are often so weird that describing them with words is extremely difficult.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Nov 6, 2020)

raggyb said:


> I think you're pretty familiar. Thanks. The lebanese you described sounds pretty nice.
> 
> I'm still curious about HP13. Maybe it doesnt matter if it can't be got though.


I have a cut of the sensi g13 x HP from way back. Not the ndnguy line bred version. Just the Mr Nice cut. It doesn’t really have a strong terp profile to speak of. Slight spice/pepper note with some berry, but it’s pretty muted. Bodhi’s Hashplant is much more rank during flower, but the Hashplant leaners I find really lose a lot of their character after dry and cure. I cant imagine a live resin from a Hashplant leaner. It would probably clear out a room.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2020)

To characterize hash smell I feel like it’s more vague than varietals and it’s probably better described as that. When a non weed smoker smells cannabis burning there is a general characterization, it smells like weed. When you think of that smell, when you walked into a room that had been perfumed a while ago but is still lingering. Now more fresh, like hinting turpentine. Hash.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 6, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I've had more than one "hash flavor" in my nearly half decade alive.


You're very eloquent for a toddler. LOL


----------



## OIL7IO (Nov 6, 2020)

Week 3.5 update on the space monkey. The stretch is relentless. Will be defoliating and raising the lights up either today or tomorrow. 2 of the 5 plants are extremely slow developers in comparison to the rest. What I'm thinking will be my keeper pheno is starting to frost up a little now and smells like perfumy bubble gum and leads the pack in terms of structure and speed of development and her stalk is THICK all the way up.

It's a jungle in there!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 6, 2020)

OIL7IO said:


> Week 3.5 update on the space monkey. The stretch is relentless. Will be defoliating and raising the lights up either today or tomorrow. 2 of the 5 plants are extremely slow developers in comparison to the rest. What I'm thinking will be my keeper pheno is starting to frost up a little now and smells like perfumy bubble gum and leads the pack in terms of structure and speed of development and her stalk is THICK all the way up.
> 
> It's a jungle in there!
> 
> View attachment 4735326


Seems the stretchy very branch lean to the dads side and that's not s bad thing. I had lots of lavender in mine but that may be different for you based on your feed program


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 6, 2020)

OIL7IO said:


> Week 3.5 update on the space monkey. The stretch is relentless. Will be defoliating and raising the lights up either today or tomorrow. 2 of the 5 plants are extremely slow developers in comparison to the rest. What I'm thinking will be my keeper pheno is starting to frost up a little now and smells like perfumy bubble gum and leads the pack in terms of structure and speed of development and her stalk is THICK all the way up.
> 
> It's a jungle in there!
> 
> View attachment 4735326


Super crop those middle branches might be a good idea too


----------



## OIL7IO (Nov 6, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Seems the stretchy very branch lean to the dads side and that's not s bad thing. I had lots of lavender in mine but that may be different for you based on your feed program


Most of them have a dove soap bar kinda smell to them which I could see being interpreted as lavender... but they're less developed so who knows what will happen in a week or 2. Really pleased with the bubble gum scent im getting off my favorite pheno. I grew "gorilla glue 4" from canuk seeds on my last grow and the structure was horrible and floppy and I just shucked everything to make bubble hash but man was it ever coated and it also had a hubba Bubba bubble gum scent to it.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 6, 2020)

Nice


OIL7IO said:


> Most of them have a dove soap bar kinda smell to them which I could see being interpreted as lavender... but they're less developed so who knows what will happen in a week or 2. Really pleased with the bubble gum scent im getting off my favorite pheno. I grew "gorilla glue 4" from canuk seeds on my last grow and the structure was horrible and floppy and I just shucked everything to make bubble hash but man was it ever coated and it also had a hubba Bubba bubble gum scent to it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 6, 2020)

Please excuse my intrusion. One of those lives. LOL. 

Just refilled the heat and got the flash to work on camera. 8 years later. It bounced off the cement from 5'. Go figure. Terrible quality. But still going a bit ago. Snow Temple and Dragon Fruit still going. Lost some girth lost some girth regulating water in the cold humid weeks we had. Filling out again. 2 days at 95F dehydrated them. But no signs of PM after a wash. Have until Tuesday at least. Bohdi is blowing my mind on actual durability. 

I'll get some good looks in the end. Owe you that. TY all for the info. Peace.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 6, 2020)

thanks on the hash smell sidebar. it helps me truly. i spaced on fact it's half g13 anyway. back to your regurly scheduled program..


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 6, 2020)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> You're very eloquent for a toddler. LOL


I just now feel like the half century age is showing with that typo.


----------



## Bears_win (Nov 6, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'd say most everything Bodhi puts out is geared toward indoor. I've only got one Bodhi harvest in, but have 3 Red Lotus I'm hoping are open when I get home.


 Interesting , I always associated Bodhi with outdoor.
I first heard of Bodhi seeds through schrews ( @Major general despair ) on icmag, and later on insta.
He grew hawgs from seed with the ancient OGs and some of the earlier crosses released. 

I was growing ins then and exclusively clones. But was transitioning to full sun farmer and realized that the vigor I was seeking was in the seeds.

I always thought of Bodhi seeds as being one of the reputable breeders whose plants get big in full sun and have seen a lot of neighbors and buds get good results with his gojis ogs and with the snow lotus crosses .


just my observation . But I would love to try them as ins. Maybe I’ll fire up a couple lights .

Also:
The granola funk I grew this year as test plants was vigorous and had a great nose . Slightly citrus and sharply clean. Strong large structure and Early finisher.
It’s gsc x Wookie And if it’s any indication of the Wookie crosses I’m a fan. 

also grew some mango biche x hashplant g13. As testers and was underwhelmed, they were just kinda middle of the road .
Small rock hard buds , Lots of Reddish hairs and high crystal content but a Very light mango smell,

have not smoke tested it yet So I may be missing the key ingredient . Ill try it tomorrow with the coffee and perhaps it’s got a great creative buzz to it ..

I will Definitely stick to the snow lotus and wookie crosses. really liking Bodhi gear it gets large ... last pic of wonky outs plant i promise .


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 6, 2020)

Bears_win said:


> Interesting , I always associated Bodhi with outdoor.
> I first heard of Bodhi seeds through schrews ( @Major general despair ) on icmag, and later on insta.
> He grew hawgs from seed with the ancient OGs and some of the earlier crosses released.
> 
> ...


My first run was outdoors with Bohdi. Real slow growth for the first couple months. Then bam. Monsters in the making. Too long for an easy finish here out doors. But a warm climate outdoors for sure from what I am seeing. 

Rnning a Snow Temple and a Jabbas Stash in my indoor soon. More info pending.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 7, 2020)

Bears_win said:


> Interesting , I always associated Bodhi with outdoor.
> I first heard of Bodhi seeds through schrews ( @Major general despair ) on icmag, and later on insta.
> He grew hawgs from seed with the ancient OGs and some of the earlier crosses released.
> 
> ...


Thanks for helping. I'm still pretty new growing Bodhi. I guess my only reason for saying geared toward indoor, is shorter flower times, and I'm not confident I could grow many HP crosses outdoor here. I'd be scared of our September moisture on those dense buds. 
I've seen some amazing outdoor plants pictured here, few have been HP's. 
I guess it depends on location and strain selection.


----------



## CloudHidden (Nov 7, 2020)

BigDavid said:


> How long did you get for? Very nice


I'm thinking you want to know veg time - it was flipped 31 days from sprout.


----------



## mistergrafik (Nov 7, 2020)

Been hvin' an eye for bohdi gear. Never came across any so may snag a pack soon.


Bears_win said:


> Interesting , I always associated Bodhi with outdoor.
> I first heard of Bodhi seeds through schrews ( @Major general despair ) on icmag, and later on insta.
> He grew hawgs from seed with the ancient OGs and some of the earlier crosses released.
> 
> ...


Picture is madness! Looks amazing.

Having my eye on Bodhi for a while but never made the jump. Any suggested?


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 7, 2020)

Who has Bodhi’s Spirit Train?? And wiling to trade? I have A bunch of HSC Trainwreck we can trade or BOG gear plus I’d give you freebies of my gear. Lavender Frosting (Bodhi Lavender Jack x Vanilla frosting) and Lavender Mimosas (lavender jack x mimosa)


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 7, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Thanks for helping. I'm still pretty new growing Bodhi. I guess my only reason for saying geared toward indoor, is shorter flower times, and I'm not confident I could grow many HP crosses outdoor here. I'd be scared of our September moisture on those dense buds.
> I've seen some amazing outdoor plants pictured here, few have been HP's.
> I guess it depends on location and strain selection.


Bohdi himself said he was indoor totally to start on potcast


----------



## Genki88 (Nov 7, 2020)

Sunshine daydream f2 @ day 48 of flower, smells amazing.........


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 7, 2020)

Bears_win said:


> Interesting , I always associated Bodhi with outdoor.
> I first heard of Bodhi seeds through schrews ( @Major general despair ) on icmag, and later on insta.
> He grew hawgs from seed with the ancient OGs and some of the earlier crosses released.
> 
> ...


Regarding the outdoor plant(s) in your photo, i got 2 words for you: HOLY SHIT!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 7, 2020)

We Toke Chronic said:


> Who has Bodhi’s Spirit Train?? And wiling to trade? I have A bunch of HSC Trainwreck we can trade or BOG gear plus I’d give you freebies of my gear. Lavender Frosting (Bodhi Lavender Jack x Vanilla frosting) and Lavender Mimosas (lavender jack x mimosa)


Unfortunately, trading (and gifting) seeds is forbidden on rollitup. You might try Strainly.io, people trade and sell seeds, clones, etc. there.


----------



## Bears_win (Nov 7, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Been hvin' an eye for bohdi gear. Never came across any so may snag a pack soon.
> 
> Picture is madness! Looks amazing.
> 
> Having my eye on Bodhi for a while but never made the jump. Any suggested?


Great Lakes has banana spiff in stock, it’s one of his newer crosses (banana og x Wookie) I’m excited to try it. 
Banana profile seems to be on the rise and I’m seeing it in a lot more crosses. 

Lemon hashplant looks tempting 

As well as phone home ( triangle kush x Wookie)

I really like supporting JBC seeds, but Great Lakes seems to have a few more selections available. Worth looking at both sites. Can’t go too wrong with bodhi. Most of his selections seem to be quality 

Thanks for the compliment ! And good luck keep us posted


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 7, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Unfortunately, trading (and gifting) seeds is forbidden on rollitup. You might try Strainly.io, people trade and sell seeds, clones, etc. there.


Thought Strainly was shutting down? Got a fake XJ13 clone from Strainly once and i wouldn’t recommend them to my worse enemy. $500-$1000 clones of MAC, RuNtz, Gary Payton.. lol no thanks Strainly is shady. Not even real cuts and I see those clones in dispensaries in my area for $20 anyways lol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 7, 2020)

Haha round 2


----------



## mistergrafik (Nov 7, 2020)

Bears_win said:


> Great Lakes has banana spiff in stock, it’s one of his newer crosses (banana og x Wookie) I’m excited to try it.
> Banana profile seems to be on the rise and I’m seeing it in a lot more crosses.
> 
> Lemon hashplant looks tempting
> ...


Was just looking at phone home ..

Love me anythng TK. Lemon hashplant could be nice. Thank u for the info! I will probably end up grabbing a couple different packs this week..

If you start a log on that banana spiff would love to follow along! That cross sounds DANK. I honestly haven't enjoyed any Wookies for a while. Banana OG is one of my favorite smokes currently


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 8, 2020)

Bears_win said:


> Great Lakes has banana spiff in stock, it’s one of his newer crosses (banana og x Wookie) I’m excited to try it.
> Banana profile seems to be on the rise and I’m seeing it in a lot more crosses.
> 
> Lemon hashplant looks tempting
> ...


both are quality vendors

I find that I can usually get the Bodhi JBC order done far a little less money but GLG has a better freebie selection, but it’s hard to go wrong with either and sometimes it comes down to if I’m ordering something from another breeder


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Nov 8, 2020)

We Toke Chronic said:


> Thought Strainly was shutting down? Got a fake XJ13 clone from Strainly once and i wouldn’t recommend them to my worse enemy. $500-$1000 clones of MAC, RuNtz, Gary Payton.. lol no thanks Strainly is shady. Not even real cuts and I see those clones in dispensaries in my area for $20 anyways lol


Strainly is for mids and disease ridden garbage. People on there buy $20 cuts from Cali nurseries and sell them for $200 each. Anyone here can find better phenos in a single pack hunt than what is available on strainly.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Nov 8, 2020)

Sunshine Daydream, Peach Hashplant, Electric Cowboy, Cherry Lotus, Goji OG, and Super Lemon Haze just finishing day 7 of veg. Another 7-10 days and lights will switch to 12/12!

The Hashplant dad is just amazing. Turns floppy lanky OG moms into stout vigorous plants. They were root bound 4 days after transplant into .75 gallon pots.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 8, 2020)

4 Starflight Guava so far 1 male, culled.
1 50/50 boy girl Hermie, damnit, killed.
1 with a couple dozen pistils and a possible nut or two.
1 unknown


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2020)

Disagree about strainly, it’s eBay for cannabis. So it’s a mixed bag! I have met some cool folks there too. Opinion is fairly damning but I have some good experience there.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 8, 2020)

We Toke Chronic said:


> Thought Strainly was shutting down? Got a fake XJ13 clone from Strainly once and i wouldn’t recommend them to my worse enemy. $500-$1000 clones of MAC, RuNtz, Gary Payton.. lol no thanks Strainly is shady. Not even real cuts and I see those clones in dispensaries in my area for $20 anyways lol


Very good to know, i haven't used them, so YOUR input is more valuable!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 8, 2020)

Thank you to everyone that voted! We may disagree on things but it's important that we're all part of the process.


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm terrible with shipped clones. As soon as I take them out of their "packaging" they wilt and die.

I wish I knew how to make them survive. I live in a hot area.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 8, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Disagree about strainly, it’s eBay for cannabis. So it’s a mixed bag! I have met some cool folks there too. Opinion is fairly damning but I have some good experience there.


Thanks for the strainly update! I hope i didn't lead anyone down a dark alley of shady characters.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 8, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Strainly is for mids and disease ridden garbage. People on there buy $20 cuts from Cali nurseries and sell them for $200 each. Anyone here can find better phenos in a single pack hunt than what is available on strainly.


So consensus is: "fuck strainly!" Best to "Grow more seeds" (of bodhi of course).


----------



## cbk123 (Nov 8, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4736918
> 
> Sunshine Daydream, Peach Hashplant, Electric Cowboy, Cherry Lotus, Goji OG, and Super Lemon Haze just finishing day 7 of veg. Another 7-10 days and lights will switch to 12/12!
> 
> The Hashplant dad is just amazing. Turns floppy lanky OG moms into stout vigorous plants. They were root bound 4 days after transplant into .75 gallon pots.


Nice clean setup you got there! What are you growing in, peat? Nutrients? Do you have a grow journal going?


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 8, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Strainly is for mids and disease ridden garbage. People on there buy $20 cuts from Cali nurseries and sell them for $200 each. Anyone here can find better phenos in a single pack hunt than what is available on strainly.


Yea I’ve been growing since 2005 and I’ve had xj13 so many times. So when I grew out that fake xj13 cut I knew i could never trust strainly or order from them again. 
As far as the cuts from dispensaries go..I’d hope a strainly seller would sell me a cut from the dispensary because at least I can trust those genetics. But not sure how they’re in business and who would pay that. I’d do it for $75 lol.. I get cuts from dispensaries in northern Cali where I’m from all the time without any issues EVER. Got the real MAC, FreakShow, a bunch of HSC clones..


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Nov 8, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Disagree about strainly, it’s eBay for cannabis. So it’s a mixed bag! I have met some cool folks there too. Opinion is fairly damning but I have some good experience there.


I’m sure you can find some nice stuff on there. I’m just totally cynical about the cut market because of the constant high-horsing going on over “elite” cuts. It’s to the point that people are paying 1k for actual mids haha. If you don’t have any hunted mothers to lose and are willing to shell out tons of money to sift through some junk, Strainly is alright. If you have a collection of mothers that you can’t afford to lose, it’s best to stay away because of dudding, pests, and other diseases. Most sellers don’t care about the effects of their cuts on your garden. They just want to flip that $20 cut for a $180-$980 profit.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Nov 8, 2020)

We Toke Chronic said:


> Yea I’ve been growing since 2005 and I’ve had xj13 so many times. So when I grew out that fake xj13 cut I knew i could never trust strainly or order from them again.
> As far as the cuts from dispensaries go..I’d hope a strainly seller would sell me a cut from the dispensary because at least I can trust those genetics. But not sure how they’re in business and who would pay that. I’d do it for $75 lol.. I get cuts from dispensaries in northern Cali where I’m from all the time without any issues EVER. Got the real MAC, FreakShow, a bunch of HSC clones..


TBH if you want these hype cuts that bad I would just fly out to Cali/WA/OR to nab them for $20-50 and ship them home. I want to get the apple fritter cut just so I can make 200 copies and ship it out to everyone for free.



cbk123 said:


> Nice clean setup you got there! What are you growing in, peat? Nutrients? Do you have a grow journal going?


Thanks! I’m in Coco/Perlite 70/30 on jacks 321 auto irrigation. I have a grow journal going on beanbasement but I update you guys in this thread more than my actual journal. Mostly cause I love everyone here. You all are the best!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 8, 2020)

And for something completely not bodhi related. Please enjoy this unused ET pot holder i saved since 1982.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 8, 2020)

Dispensaries NEVER have decent air circulation. PM is almost guarenteed. And the plant vigor sucks.
I learned to go there the day the growers delivered them so they were “fresh”.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 8, 2020)

Crap, heres the ET pot holder image (i hope).


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 8, 2020)

That xj13 guy on strianly also sent me 2-xj13 clones (I asked what’s up with the buy one get one free) lol it was cheap too maybe $15-$20 but he was based in LA so i figured he’s probably got the real deal. He didn’t lol

I’ve honestly never had issues with any of the clones I’ve bought from dispensaries except maybe back in 2006 medical days. I bought a handful of clones from a dispensary in Santa Cruz..
back then the only medical dispensaries were in Santa Cruz, Oakland, or SF... 
I just had one plant the was stunted bad and almost died. When I went back to that club One of the guys was asking how my plants were doing so I told them and let them know about the shitty cut and they let me pick 2 freebies!! And I wasn’t even asking they were just like “Aw man I’m sorry about that. How about you pick 2 new ones out on us”. Cool as shit!


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 8, 2020)

Black Triangle 


Blue Sunshine 2 pheno’s


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 8, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Have any of you fine folks seen Blood Orange or Satsuma in stock anywhere recently?


@Useful Seeds has bag of oranges that i believe has one of those in it. Either way a solid orange strain.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Nov 8, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Crap, heres the ET pot holder image (i hope).
> View attachment 4737080


The m&m’s really complete the piece. Stunning!


----------



## bodhipop (Nov 8, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> I'm terrible with shipped clones. As soon as I take them out of their "packaging" they wilt and die.
> 
> I wish I knew how to make them survive. I live in a hot area.


The shipped clone in it's package (if alive) will be in a very high humidity, almost 100 percent. The key is to gradually bring down the humidity with as little shock as possible. Have a clone dome ready with humidity around 90 percent and do not wait a minute to transfer. Success stories use this method, or instantly stick the clone in a full cup of water.


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 8, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> The shipped clone in it's package (if alive) will be in a very high humidity, almost 100 percent. The key is to gradually bring down the humidity with as little shock as possible. Have a clone dome ready with humidity around 90 percent and do not wait a minute to transfer. Success stories use this method, or instantly stick the clone in a full cup of water.


Thanks for taking the time to reply. 

So don't leave it in its' original bottle? Take it out and dome it right away? This is what I did last time and they died.

What if I left it in the bottle and let it acclimate to my room temp first? Because when I get these clones they are like 100 degrees inside the bottle and when I got my first clones I took them out and put them right under a dome. They wilted and died in 1 day. So I'm wondering if I let it get to room temp inside the bottle first before moving it over to the dome if it would have a better chance of survival.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply.
> 
> So don't leave it in its' original bottle? Take it out and dome it right away? This is what I did last time and they died.
> 
> What if I left it in the bottle and let it acclimate to my room temp first? Because when I get these clones they are like 100 degrees inside the bottle and when I got my first clones I took them out and put them right under a dome. They wilted and died in 1 day. So I'm wondering if I let it get to room temp inside the bottle first before moving it over to the dome if it would have a better chance of survival.


Temps should be about 80, mist them and into the dome, mist them a couple times a day. It will take a few days if you’re in a very dry area. More more acclimating to the lack of humidity.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 8, 2020)

Can anyone who grew out Sunshine Daydream let me know if they had any issues with perfect germination but slow mutated growth to start. Had to cull a few due to no meristematic growth beyond first real leaf development.
I know they're probably a slow vegger due to Bubba and maybe finicky with the blue genes in there but I had to let 3/4 grow outta leaf mutations to get normal looking growth. One was healthy but still a little slow but that's fine. 6 of the 10 wouldn't grow at all. I'd normally scrap it but these were gifted
Copa gifted me a pack and I planned to make F2's using the whole pack but the numbers are dropping.
I'm thinking Copa probably bought packs on the first release whenever that was and held them to run down the road. Maybe they were removed from cold storage and sent to me and I kept them at room temps sine January. I'm not sure but I'm a little gagged with my numbers now


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 8, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Temps should be about 80, mist them and into the dome, mist them a couple times a day. It will take a few days if you’re in a very dry area. More more acclimating to the lack of humidity.


So maybe I'm correct about the bottle. It's hot as fuck all when I take the mail inside. The bottle is hot to the touch and bringing it inside the A/C environment makes it sweat immediately. So maybe I let the temp inside the bottle acclimate to room temp slowly and then put it in the dome. I think it's getting shocked from the cool air hitting it when I take it out too soon.

I take over 100 clones a month and it's not the same as getting a steaming hot clone in the mail. These things are very sensitive to temp and humidity changes that occur quickly or so it seems. I've gotten 4 really nice clones in the mail and 3 of them died this way. The one that lived had NO roots. Weird.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 8, 2020)

If any of you have a pack of White Lotus , ya may want to get em wet. I kept this cut for 6-7 years. POTENT!!!!


----------



## Boosky (Nov 8, 2020)

Useful Seeds said:


> If any of you have a pack of White Lotus , ya may want to get em wet. I kept this cut for 6-7 years. POTENT!!!!
> View attachment 4737375


10-4 good buddy!


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 8, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Can anyone who grew out Sunshine Daydream let me know if they had any issues with perfect germination but slow mutated growth to start. Had to cull a few due to no meristematic growth beyond first real leaf development.
> I know they're probably a slow vegger due to Bubba and maybe finicky with the blue genes in there but I had to let 3/4 grow outta leaf mutations to get normal looking growth. One was healthy but still a little slow but that's fine. 6 of the 10 wouldn't grow at all. I'd normally scrap it but these were gifted
> Copa gifted me a pack and I planned to make F2's using the whole pack but the numbers are dropping.
> I'm thinking Copa probably bought packs on the first release whenever that was and held them to run down the road. Maybe they were removed from cold storage and sent to me and I kept them at room temps sine January. I'm not sure but I'm a little gagged with my numbers now


I hope someone with some first hand experience with ssdd chimes in for you; but I think I've heard of this with ssdd and mothers milk. Maybe something to do with the appi dad?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Nov 9, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Can anyone who grew out Sunshine Daydream let me know if they had any issues with perfect germination but slow mutated growth to start. Had to cull a few due to no meristematic growth beyond first real leaf development.
> I know they're probably a slow vegger due to Bubba and maybe finicky with the blue genes in there but I had to let 3/4 grow outta leaf mutations to get normal looking growth. One was healthy but still a little slow but that's fine. 6 of the 10 wouldn't grow at all. I'd normally scrap it but these were gifted
> Copa gifted me a pack and I planned to make F2's using the whole pack but the numbers are dropping.
> I'm thinking Copa probably bought packs on the first release whenever that was and held them to run down the road. Maybe they were removed from cold storage and sent to me and I kept them at room temps sine January. I'm not sure but I'm a little gagged with my numbers now


In my F1 packs I had nothing but great growth from germination. My cherry Sativa x SSDD had a few that started as mutants. Either no meristem after the first set of leaves or the plant self-topped after the first node. SSDD is a really weird cross and many people have had odd experiences with it. It seems like you either get really good results with a pack, or they all end up being shit. I would personally just run F2’s if you can find it. That way you know the parents have been verified as problem free and worth running.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 9, 2020)

Might just have 2 Starflight Guava pure girls, a little edgy here after the full bleed hermie appeared a couple days ago. Look like 60/40 Sativa traites with slightly narrow leaves. In training right now. 8 days flower.

3 Guava Wookie at 33 days are making budsvery fast. 2 are spread out some and the third, not as much but may have bigger rounder buds. Extremely stinky and sticky. Pine and solvent smells.

My one Black Triangle is 42 days and showed some P deficiencies which seem better now, heavy feeder making very hard and sticky nugs

3 Lemon Hashplant v2 in veg topped and up potted, doing fine, might be a bit more Indica.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 9, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> In my F1 packs I had nothing but great growth from germination. My cherry Sativa x SSDD had a few that started as mutants. Either no meristem after the first set of leaves or the plant self-topped after the first node. SSDD is a really weird cross and many people have had odd experiences with it. It seems like you either get really good results with a pack, or they all end up being shit. I would personally just run F2’s if you can find it. That way you know the parents have been verified as problem free and worth running.


I'm just going to run the 4 I have and hope I have something nice in them. Thanks for your help


----------



## Mr Westmont (Nov 9, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> The shipped clone in it's package (if alive) will be in a very high humidity, almost 100 percent. The key is to gradually bring down the humidity with as little shock as possible. Have a clone dome ready with humidity around 90 percent and do not wait a minute to transfer. Success stories use this method, or instantly stick the clone in a full cup of water.


A method that has worked for, if you have the space. Is put the clone into a light mixture, peat and whatever potting soil you have. Place it in the solo cup with the soil, BUT PUT IT BACK into your humidity dome. Helps keep them happy while the roots develop. Should be good after a few days.


----------



## Mr Westmont (Nov 9, 2020)

Hey guys, just wanted to drop a lil gem. I planted a Mango Hashplant, turned out to be a male. I had a Papaya from PCG genetics that was getting its last cycle. Instead of culling the male, I let him get the Papaya pregnant. 

I planted one the seeds, and this indoor monster developed 12/12 from seed. Weight is crazy. Smells like sweet tarts, can't yet put my finger on which flavor. Enjoy your grows!


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 10, 2020)

Just set a pack of these going had them for a few year now ,blood orange from cffarms


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 10, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> View attachment 4738496
> 
> Hey guys, just wanted to drop a lil gem. I planted a Mango Hashplant, turned out to be a male. I had a Papaya from PCG genetics that was getting its last cycle. Instead of culling the male, I let him get the Papaya pregnant.
> 
> I planted one the seeds, and this indoor monster developed 12/12 from seed. Weight is crazy. Smells like sweet tarts, can't yet put my finger on which flavor. Enjoy your grows!


Some people are scared to death to give up a few buds on a branch to make a chuck. Might lose a gram or two I guess. Lol
Great looking plant!!


----------



## _mahavishnu (Nov 10, 2020)

Getting closer and closer to harvest for my indoor girls right now. Won’t flood with pics since they’re not bodhi gear, but the real excitement for me is that it’s getting closer to time to run the bodhis.

I asked a few pages back but didn’t get a lot of input: those of you experienced in running these regular beans, how would you recommend I sort & sex with limited space? I’d prefer to end up with 4 girls but obviously that’s not guaranteed. Would taking cuttings early and cloning them under 12-12 be any faster than growing the plants regularly and waiting for pre-flowers? Ideally I’d prefer to identify the ladies before the plants go into their final 7g pots.


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 10, 2020)

_mahavishnu said:


> Getting closer and closer to harvest for my indoor girls right now. Won’t flood with pics since they’re not bodhi gear, but the real excitement for me is that it’s getting closer to time to run the bodhis.
> 
> I asked a few pages back but didn’t get a lot of input: those of you experienced in running these regular beans, how would you recommend I sort & sex with limited space? I’d prefer to end up with 4 girls but obviously that’s not guaranteed. Would taking cuttings early and cloning them under 12-12 be any faster than growing the plants regularly and waiting for pre-flowers? Ideally I’d prefer to identify the ladies before the plants go into their final 7g pots.


Get the sex tests. Saves a lot of time and space


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 10, 2020)

_mahavishnu said:


> Getting closer and closer to harvest for my indoor girls right now. Won’t flood with pics since they’re not bodhi gear, but the real excitement for me is that it’s getting closer to time to run the bodhis.
> 
> I asked a few pages back but didn’t get a lot of input: those of you experienced in running these regular beans, how would you recommend I sort & sex with limited space? I’d prefer to end up with 4 girls but obviously that’s not guaranteed. Would taking cuttings early and cloning them under 12-12 be any faster than growing the plants regularly and waiting for pre-flowers? Ideally I’d prefer to identify the ladies before the plants go into their final 7g pots.


Taking clones, rooting them, and putting them under 12/12 is the easiest (and cheapest) way to verify sex. When I do so, I take a cutting from the very top, since I'm going to be topping the plants anyway. Don't waste your time or money getting the plants sexed through the mail.


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 10, 2020)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Taking clones, rooting them, and putting them under 12/12 is the easiest (and cheapest) way to verify sex. When I do so, I take a cutting from the very top, since I'm going to be topping the plants anyway. Don't waste your time or money getting the plants sexed through the mail.


Sorry to disagree with this, but
1) taking cuts and getting them to root is NOT at all easier than taking a pinch of a seedling plant and crushing it onto a piece of paper and putting it in an envelope.
2) wasting your time would be growing a plant that you didn’t want, for longer than you would want to, wasting space that you could have used for a female (8 weeks or 2 weeks?)

It isn’t a waste of your time or money to get the tests. They’re like ten dollars per test, and you have to ship them, so another 8 dollars. That’s not that expensive to me relative to the time and space, like I said earlier.
**I went to take this pic, not Bodhi strains but just to show how small these are. I’ve known these are female for about a week at least I think now. All it takes to get them tested is a cotlydeon leaf. I tossed the males so now these will have more room to grow. And I don’t have to grow them for two more months to find out that about half of the seeds this time were male. It’s worth it to me paying for the test. I don’t work for the test company or anything lol just letting y’all know about my experience with getting the test vs the grow them out until they show sex. Positive experience for me, as a regular seed grower.


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 10, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> ssdd ...Looks awesome, its trich covered, rather unfortunatly my clone looks like its dying, leaves drooping, I had two and like a idiot i killed one....Looks like i got to try and reveg, maybe i should try rooting a bud and reveg that
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723888View attachment 4723889



Soon after this was taken my plant crashed and burned, i think i gave it old used soil on the bottom and when the roots hit that it all went downhill...I did manage to reach a harvest point and get something....i bottled it today and im dissapointed to say I lost the clones to this plant as well as the plant itself...Im pissed cause went threw some garbage before i found her and ive never lost a plant before that i wanted to keep... The dried buds looks of quality , smells really good and it just makes me pissed off.. I only gave it used soil cause I thought it would be trash like the other two and I was wrong, i still got 4-5 more seeds and none mutated


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2020)

I’ve done that before though, it was so freaking hot it smoked that plant in 24 hours! I thought I had flushed it well enough, I was wrong.


----------



## seedy character (Nov 10, 2020)

Herm attacks

Quickly wanted to clarify the fulvic acid herm issue with Ghash and assorted hplant line bred crosses. I do not have any direct experience of this. My comment about this issue was sourced from growers at IC and Mr Nice forums. More than a few had noticed that dosing high levels of fulvic post bud site dev would cause nanners or outright balls shortly after application. This isn't talking about, as a lovable smartass noted, just compost. Its foliar and drench application of HIGH doses of fulvic through AACT. Their thinking was that the sudden increase of biological activity interferes with root respiration and plant hormones causing a stress reaction. Though all of this is anecdotal, I'd note that per the discussions, reruns of hermed clones without supplemental fulvic didn't produce intersex. So, maybe? 

Now, thine own horror of the herm. Recent attempt at using an isolation chamber resulted in full out balls and pistils on Solo Stash & Pinball Wizard. A single, dim, orange led indicator on a power strip whose electrical tape covering slipped off for 2 dark cycles in a 8x8, was enough for intersex poppers within 4 days of corrected 11/13 dark cycle. So, 2/4 PInWizz ladies, 4/5 Solo ladies, and 3/5 male Solo are culled. Lesson learned? Never assume genetics passing stress tests in the past will allow for quick selection for an open pollination of that same line. It makes me wonder how this happens in such an odd percentage per pack. Was the 4th pack of Solo, The pinballs were 1 to 1 F2s from stable parents, and Ive not had previous problems with either. There was also 1/6 CSI urkle x OG that grew balls. To clarify, all intersex females developed single or multiple stamen under multiple bracts and both males shot pistils amongst bud sites on multiple colas. All were at 4 weeks. All other environ conditions were dialed in as they should be. Luckily none of the bastards popped before their ruination. 

On a positive note, one of the male Solo survivors was squat & tight. I chopped the other. This one though had Maple-ish type leaves and grew very similar to 79 xmas male examples with tight node space. Stamen development was heavy with slight purpling on an otherwise bright lime green plant. Put this boy into the lone Solo female which already reeks of artificial whipping cream & lime, with a slight menthol/turpentine volatility. Also throwing it into an Obama x Foodog(coffee Bubba type leaner) and a keeper PHK s2 that buds like OG, smells exactly like Booberry cereal and goes full black under 70 degrees.


----------



## Boosky (Nov 10, 2020)

Damn you orange LED, damn you. One of those has got me before also.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 10, 2020)

seedy character said:


> Herm attacks
> 
> Quickly wanted to clarify the fulvic acid herm issue with Ghash and assorted hplant line bred crosses. I do not have any direct experience of this. My comment about this issue was sourced from growers at IC and Mr Nice forums. More than a few had noticed that dosing high levels of fulvic post bud site dev would cause nanners or outright balls shortly after application. This isn't talking about, as a lovable smartass noted, just compost. Its foliar and drench application of HIGH doses of fulvic through AACT. Their thinking was that the sudden increase of biological activity interferes with root respiration and plant hormones causing a stress reaction. Though all of this is anecdotal, I'd note that per the discussions, reruns of hermed clones without supplemental fulvic didn't produce intersex. So, maybe?
> 
> ...




The whole fulvic thing interests me ALOT! Very curious myself on this. Ill say thats not been my experience (herms) with any 88g13hp crosses. Id be lieing if I said I dont think there could be something to it. I go minimal (40-60ml) per 4.5-6 gallons using bio ag ful power. Hope to hear more on this subject!

Been least a week since I was on. Day 11 now and the dla 10 are starting to soar a bit in every direction! I hope the cuts root as these have been a pleasure in veg even with me neglecting them due to work etc. The more I clean up in her undercarriage the more it booms lol. The 2 left plants on end are the dla10. If you go back to my last post you can see how beast they have gotten. Very vigorous yet has a solid stem and structure etc. Fingers crossed!

Happy growing!

Edit: fresh comfrey crown cuts also just hit some pots! Starting to break the surface!


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 10, 2020)

seedy character said:


> Herm attacks
> 
> Quickly wanted to clarify the fulvic acid herm issue with Ghash and assorted hplant line bred crosses. I do not have any direct experience of this. My comment about this issue was sourced from growers at IC and Mr Nice forums. More than a few had noticed that dosing high levels of fulvic post bud site dev would cause nanners or outright balls shortly after application. This isn't talking about, as a lovable smartass noted, just compost. Its foliar and drench application of HIGH doses of fulvic through AACT. Their thinking was that the sudden increase of biological activity interferes with root respiration and plant hormones causing a stress reaction. Though all of this is anecdotal, I'd note that per the discussions, reruns of hermed clones without supplemental fulvic didn't produce intersex. So, maybe?


Duke Diamond has always pointed to humic acid as being the herm juice for 88g13hp. He screaming eagle male was like airborne-g13 x (88g13hp x afghan), he usually had a warning in the notes of those crosses. Might be worth asking around in the dominion thread or digging through dukes old stuff online to see if anything lines up there.

There's some neat old info in the mr. nice forums but I also feel like it kind of devolved into an echo-chamber of pontificating gatekeepers.


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 10, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Black Light Fantasy - day 30 (from flip)
> View attachment 4714414
> 
> View attachment 4714416


Any updates? I have 4 females one just had its first pod and its dark purple...I wish I bought 2 packs of these


----------



## seedy character (Nov 10, 2020)

@Blueberry bref 
Bingo! That sounds like the rabbit hole I fell into a few years ago. I do remember talks about that Airborne. Perhaps I'm misremembering the humic as fulvic. Though that would be even more nuts since humic isn't readily absorbed by the plant. Though I only interjected this possibility to aid others in a discussion on intersex from Bodhi's g13hp crosses, it is still very fascinating. Personally use minimal inputs & haven't needed to boost the alfalfa/bu's/EWC/leaf mold/SSTs type teas with anything else. Though indoor herms have happened with NDNs Ghash, haven't had problems with the half dozen or so of Bodhi's crosses run. Weirdly did have a few outdoor nanners on some DLA 12 a few years back. 

@Diesel0889 Those DLA 10s look damned healthy. Perhaps you'll find a nasty, cherry pie full of motor oil terp'd up monster in there soon. I'm betting so.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 11, 2020)

Another progress update as I wait for the pain pills to kick in so I can get upright and back to to trim jail. 2 snow temples and a dragon fruit. 70 - 40 F last night seasons over. Just enough time to harvest before I start freezing. 

Here's The dragon hung. Half a the smaller snow temple on the right in the tent. And some popcorn from a lucky charms and temple. Glad I got a machine for this run. Used to toss all that good stuff. Good yields both. Can't accurately describe the smells. Nose blind after the trim thing. 

Almost done here. Hope everyone got a good outdoor. Particularly us Northerners.


----------



## Emarcy989 (Nov 11, 2020)

Fighting PM with this weird weather we've been getting?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 11, 2020)

Emarcy989 said:


> Fighting PM with this weird weather we've been getting?


I went through hell with it in my overcrowded unplanned set up. Regalia ended up almost killing it. Just a few minor spots so far. Prevention and airflow are all I can say. Best wishes.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 11, 2020)

I haven't posted in awhile so here's a faded out Space Nectar ready for chop

She's not the absolute frostiest in the garden but the fruity funky terps combined are unbeatable.


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 11, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Any updates? I have 4 females one just had its first pod and its dark purple...I wish I bought 2 packs of these


She's gained a little weight. Here she is on day 58. 


 
Took a small piece out in the sun for the last two shots.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 11, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> She's gained a little weight. Here she is on day 58.
> View attachment 4739773
> 
> View attachment 4739774
> ...


Stunning, truly great work!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 11, 2020)

Emarcy989 said:


> Fighting PM with this weird weather we've been getting?


I don't know how the community feels about washing outdoor grows. I've always done it. But I got creative after my PM issues. I use 4 gallons of tap water with 3 quarts 6% hydrogen peroxide. Heated to a goal of 95 - 105F. I use a propane salamander heater 3' from the bucket to maintain heat. And a remote grill thermometer to monitor temp and soak time. I soak for 15 minutes and rinse in room temp distilled water. The heat range is based on the temperature sensitivity of PM. 95F kills it. Or so I have read numerous times. 

The 4 plants curing have no hint of PM. My allergies and hyper sensitivity would alert me instantly. No sneezing or burning nose sensation. Intact high still. I do need to get some input on this method. First time adding heat to the wash. 

But just more information for all.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 11, 2020)

Jorge Cervantes details a h202 wash and rinse also. it’s a great technique if you have to deal with pm.


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Stunning, truly great work!


Thanks. I'll take credit for planting and feeding her. Bodhi gets the rest.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 11, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Thanks. I'll take credit for planting and feeding her. Bodhi gets the rest.


They only do that when they’re loved bro! Your modesty is duly noted though!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 11, 2020)

“Combination Of The Two”


----------



## Boosky (Nov 11, 2020)

Oroblanco day 60 something. Only female out of 5 seeds so I grew her bigger. Getting heavy and starting to lay down, need to stake her up. Still got a few seeds left of my last pack. We’ll see how this one turns out to see if the rest of the pack jumps ahead of some others. I doubt it, I’ve got some others that need ran before viability starts to decline. On the list is Cougar Milk, Mothers Milk, Sunshine Daydream, Black Lotus and per @Useful Seeds recommendation, White Lotus.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Nov 11, 2020)

Hopefully you find this White Lotus pheno. I didn't keep her for over 7 years without good reason.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 11, 2020)

More Cowbell side branch almost ready...

Here's a lower that I accidentally broke off a few days ago

Happy growing everyone!


----------



## crisnpropa (Nov 11, 2020)

Some Silver Sunshine, outdoor.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Jorge Cervantes details a h202 wash and rinse also. it’s a great technique if you have to deal with pm.


TY. It is kinda pricey unless you buy it in gallons. 3qt/ plant looks like this mess. Changed after every plant. 

I finished the small snow temple tonight and grabbed these 2 colas off the big one. Still needed time. But I'm tired of fuel costs. Tonight and tomorrow and that's it. These are nice. Really impressed with the late development. I am hoping for a beautiful retry now that I know what it can do. And I'll have a plan.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 11, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TY. It is kinda pricey unless you buy it in gallons. 3qt/ plant looks like this mess. Changed after every plant.
> 
> I finished the small snow temple tonight and grabbed these 2 colas off the big one. Still needed time. But I'm tired of fuel costs. Tonight and tomorrow and that's it. These are nice. Really impressed with the late development. I am hoping for a beautiful retry now that I know whatView attachment 4740082View attachment 4740083View attachment 4740084View attachment 4740086View attachment 4740088 it can do. And I'll have a plan.


You can get high concentration of it. The stuff I have is 27% if I remember correctly, purchased by the quart.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> You can get high concentration of it. The stuff I have is 27% if I remember correctly, purchased by the quart.


My local school supply store has been out of gallons. Scarce around here. I'll look into your suggestion. TY again.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 11, 2020)

I want to say it’s botanicare, but the original bottle started to decay so i decanted to glass. Should’ve wrote down the concentration but I’m sure that will help locate it.


----------



## Emarcy989 (Nov 12, 2020)

Okay guys, which one's would YOU pop first? 

Time Warp
More Cowbell
Wookie Hashplant


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 12, 2020)

seedy character said:


> Herm attacks
> 
> Quickly wanted to clarify the fulvic acid herm issue with Ghash and assorted hplant line bred crosses. I do not have any direct experience of this. My comment about this issue was sourced from growers at IC and Mr Nice forums. More than a few had noticed that dosing high levels of fulvic post bud site dev would cause nanners or outright balls shortly after application. This isn't talking about, as a lovable smartass noted, just compost. Its foliar and drench application of HIGH doses of fulvic through AACT. Their thinking was that the sudden increase of biological activity interferes with root respiration and plant hormones causing a stress reaction. Though all of this is anecdotal, I'd note that per the discussions, reruns of hermed clones without supplemental fulvic didn't produce intersex. So, maybe?
> 
> ...


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 12, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> She's gained a little weight. Here she is on day 58.
> View attachment 4739773
> 
> View attachment 4739774
> ...


Nice, I actually have 5 females all cloned, one of them is a midget but we shall see how the clone does, hopefully it will be more vigorous if its anything worth keeping


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 12, 2020)

Black Light Fantasy 5 females...One in flower, 4 still vegging..All sprouted the same time with one midget...Should be very interesting, ive never had a purple plant worth anything. I grew sweet purple from nirvana like 20 years ago but it was trash, only one that was decent wasnt purple


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 12, 2020)

SSDD 51 days, almost there..............


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 12, 2020)

Space Monkey, same 51 days getting her fade on, got a bit longer to go tho'. Love this cut, not run her for a couple of year............................


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Nov 12, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> She's gained a little weight. Here she is on day 58.
> View attachment 4739773
> 
> View attachment 4739774
> ...


Are these purple wookie?


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 12, 2020)

Elfinstone 63 days from flip.






Space Monkey 29 Days.






And A Raspberry Hashplant x Chocolate Trip at 44 days.






I love me some Bodhi, lol!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Nov 12, 2020)

@We Toke Chronic why don’t you take the Scrooge attitude elsewhere?

He was trying to help. Tough guy...


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Nov 12, 2020)

@We Toke Chronic I could be mistaken (not being sarcastic... it’s the smoker in me)... but I thought he was complimenting your chuck/creation and then giving a friendly warning to let you know you can get banned for offering or trading with anyone?

I think you took it wrong?

Maybe you took him calling your work a pollen chuck as being sarcastic but to many of us, pollen chucks can be great and often times even better than truly bred genetics.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Emarcy989 (Nov 12, 2020)

Ya'll stop arguing and tell me which of these packs I should pop, I can't pick


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Nov 12, 2020)

Just some hanging bodhi ladies purple wookie, thunder wookie and one hevanly hash plant. Black Raspberry is next up... then on to some @Useful Seeds gear I think. I see him posting in this thread and that makes me very happy about my purchases of his stuff!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 12, 2020)

DonBrennon said:


> Space Monkey, same 51 days getting her fade on, got a bit longer to go tho'. Love this cut, not run her for a couple of year............................
> View attachment 4740628
> 
> I had a similar pheno last run but yours looks much betterView attachment 4740630View attachment 4740631


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 12, 2020)

Space Monkey 30 days old. First time running an organic mix water only. Seems to be happy


----------



## jp68 (Nov 12, 2020)

Only had one female make it from my pack of BP x HP unfortunately but it seems pretty fruity from a stem rub. Win some and you lose some


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 12, 2020)

Okay. It's over until I get to making bubble hash. No trim jail for a couple days. Hell to pay then. LOL. 

2 Snow Temples and a Dragon Fruit hung. Really good yields considering the hell I created putting a greenhouse over an outdoor grow and thinking it was almost the same. WOW! 

But I'll post when cured and manicured. I'm anxious to get there. Bodhi's are the cat's ass if you got the time. Shout to the source. I'm a fanatic now. 

Thank you to all. Peace.


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Okay. It's over until I get to making bubble hash. No trim jail for a couple days. Hell to pay then. LOL.
> 
> 2 Snow Temples and a Dragon Fruit hung. Really good yields considering the hell I created putting a greenhouse over an outdoor grow and thinking it was almost the same. WOW!
> 
> ...


Hanging bike for scale. Lol


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 13, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Are these purple wookie?


It's Black Light Fantasy. Sorry, I should have included that.


----------



## Boosky (Nov 13, 2020)

Emarcy989 said:


> Okay guys, which one's would YOU pop first?
> 
> Time Warp
> More Cowbell
> Wookie Hashplant


Wookie Hashplant, don't think I've seen that one yet.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Nov 13, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Wookie Hashplant, don't think I've seen that one yet.


I grew a couple of the Wookie Hashplant this year. Fairly dense little nugs, smell isn't too strong, but easy to grow. It did pretty good outside here in western Washington against mold for me at least. I dried the nugs too long before jarring, so unfortunately I can't form a proper opinion as to
the smoke after cure, but I'd probably grow it again. Sorry for the less than optimal pics. I really need to get a proper camera one of these days.
.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 13, 2020)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> I grew a couple of the Wookie Hashplant this year. Fairly dense little nugs, smell isn't too strong, but easy to grow. It did pretty good outside here in western Washington against mold for me at least. I dried the nugs too long before jarring, so unfortunately I can't form a proper opinion as to
> the smoke after cure, but I'd probably grow it again. Sorry for the less than optimal pics. I really need to get a proper camera one of these days.
> .View attachment 4741656View attachment 4741657View attachment 4741658


I'm gonna get smacked for this tip. But I use a baby carrot in a smalltopless container. Sealed inside a bigger container with my over dry stuff for a few days. Brings moisture levels up without adding any flavor. It happens. Pretty. Sad we can't all get together and sample our goods.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm gonna get smacked for this tip. But I use a baby carrot in a smalltopless container. Sealed inside a bigger container with my over dry stuff for a few days. Brings moisture levels up without adding any flavor. It happens. Pretty. Sad we can't all get together and sample our goods.


Forgot to tell you all to let the carrot or carrots come to room temp and wipe dry before using. Condensation issues if not.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Nov 13, 2020)

so just had half a joint of it (Wookie Hashplant) and i must say even with the over drying, it's pretty smooth smoke.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 13, 2020)

I started using bovedas as they go into big bags before breaking down from stem and going in a little moist. It’s great to regulate that last bit of moisture with them and go into jars perfect humidity. Loving those!


----------



## _mahavishnu (Nov 13, 2020)

I like the idea of having y’all help me choose what to pop in a few weeks LOL

If you had one indoor grow worth of experience and a preference for cerebral, meditative effects, would you guys run Herer Hashplant or would you run the SSDD x Stardawg Guava? I’ve been agonizing for the last month but I have no experience with any of these strains. I only know that JH is of course very racy, but that’s bred with the 88G13HP so I’m sure it’s tempered. I know nothing of Appalachia, Chem 4 or any of those parents really.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm gonna get smacked for this tip. But I use a baby carrot in a smalltopless container. Sealed inside a bigger container with my over dry stuff for a few days. Brings moisture levels up without adding any flavor. It happens. Pretty. Sad we can't all get together and sample our goods.


Or a piece of celery...or a bit of orange peel though that will impart a very faint orange smell but I think even that is short lived.

I don't care if people blast me for that, I have found that it works to my satisfaction and I have never had anyone complain about it.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 13, 2020)

_mahavishnu said:


> I like the idea of having y’all help me choose what to pop in a few weeks LOL
> 
> If you had one indoor grow worth of experience and a preference for cerebral, meditative effects, would you guys run Herer Hashplant or would you run the SSDD x Stardawg Guava? I’ve been agonizing for the last month but I have no experience with any of these strains. I only know that JH is of course very racy, but that’s bred with the 88G13HP so I’m sure it’s tempered. I know nothing of Appalachia, Chem 4 or any of those parents really.


I've not grown either but I'm fan of JH so I will suggest that one.


----------



## _mahavishnu (Nov 13, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I've not grown either but I'm fan of JH so I will suggest that one.


it does look beautiful when I can find plants people have grown from these seeds. only slightly tempted the other way because nobody has grown that cross yet that I can find, which makes it a little special


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Nov 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Forgot to tell you all to let the carrot or carrots come to room temp and wipe dry before using. Condensation issues if not.


A couple of green fan leaves work pretty well, and no faffing, lol!


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Forgot to tell you all to let the carrot or carrots come to room temp and wipe dry before using. Condensation issues if not.


If anyone didn't know; Kerr/ball actually sells widemouth baskets made for this. A box of three baskets and a handful of boost packs at Walmart is like 10 or 12 bucks. Keeps shit from touching the bud and keeps anything you add into the environment secured at the lid.


----------



## Pi$tol (Nov 13, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> If anyone didn't know; Kerr/ball actually sells widemouth baskets made for this. A box of three baskets and a handful of boost packs at Walmart is like 10 or 12 bucks. Keeps shit from touching the bud and keeps anything you add into the environment secured at the lid.


Wow I've never seen those at Walmart. @Blueberry bref you got a link to those?
Thanks brother


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 13, 2020)

Pi$tol said:


> Wow I've never seen those at Walmart. @Blueberry bref you got a link to those?
> Thanks brother











Kerr Mason Jar Humidity Control Jar Replacement Pack | 3 Wide Mouth Humidity Pack Holders | 10 Integra Boost Packs - Walmart.com


Arrives by Thu, Jan 12 Buy Kerr Mason Jar Humidity Control Jar Replacement Pack | 3 Wide Mouth Humidity Pack Holders | 10 Integra Boost Packs at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com





Looks like you can scoop them off of Amazon as well.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 13, 2020)

Blue Sunshine pheno’s keen to re run em and get dialled in


----------



## Pupelle (Nov 13, 2020)

_mahavishnu said:


> I like the idea of having y’all help me choose what to pop in a few weeks LOL
> 
> If you had one indoor grow worth of experience and a preference for cerebral, meditative effects, would you guys run Herer Hashplant or would you run the SSDD x Stardawg Guava? I’ve been agonizing for the last month but I have no experience with any of these strains. I only know that JH is of course very racy, but that’s bred with the 88G13HP so I’m sure it’s tempered. I know nothing of Appalachia, Chem 4 or any of those parents really.


I've found pretty psychedelic and enjoyable phenos in many G13HP offspring, it really makes magic with everyone! 
His Appalachia crosses are also on that level very often, cant go wrong with either but I'd pick the Jackplant!


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 14, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> I've found pretty psychedelic and enjoyable phenos in many G13HP offspring, it really makes magic with everyone!
> His Appalachia crosses are also on that level very often, cant go wrong with either but I'd pick the Jackplant!


Agreed the g13hp crosses are so good


----------



## U79 (Nov 14, 2020)

raggyb said:


> I think you're pretty familiar. Thanks. The lebanese you described sounds pretty nice.
> 
> I'm still curious about HP13. Maybe it doesnt matter if it can't be got though.


CSI has HP13 crossed to Zkittles.


----------



## klyphman (Nov 14, 2020)

Garfunkle outdoor update. Realized I hadn’t posted about harvest. Pics of my plant are found in this thread. Grown outdoor, 44 Lat. 

I experienced a later onset of flower that many in NE did this summer, and my plants ran a bit deeper in October than they typically do. Garfunkle came down in stages beginning in mid/late Oct. Unfortunately, I had somewhat significant losses from rot and pm—both reared their heads quickly in the last 2 weeks, despite being sheltered from rain throughout flower and daily inspections.

Good news though is that most of the big tops were cut before the mold and pm. About 2 wks into cure, here are a few pics and my initial impressions.

So far I’ve been smoking on quickly dried tester buds and haven’t dipped into my slow dried and curing nugs yet, but I like the smoke on this one. Hits pretty quickly in the head and behind the eyes and gives a physical ‘moving slowly through liquid’ feeling that is quite relaxing. Enough mental stimulation (but not a lot) to where I am not totally couchlocked. Great for stress relief, both mental and physical. Def an evening strain though. Smells are returning in the jar as cure continues and are delicate flowery/perfumy with a mildly spicy backbone. I’m not the best with smells, but I like where this one is going so far.

Overall, a joy to grow until those last few weeks. Buds are medium-high density which didn’t help the situation. They did not swell as much as anticipated either. I would run this again, but it’ll be a few summers before I get back to it. 

Excited to have my first Bodhi grow in the books.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 14, 2020)

Looks good! Good job! It looks fully ripe so kudos for getting through all that late season moisture!


----------



## klyphman (Nov 14, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Looks good! Good job! It looks fully ripe so kudos for getting through all that late season moisture!


Thanks, trichs were about 80:20 cloudy:amber.

I’m thinking of trying Sakura next year, maybe it’ll finish earlier.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 14, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> If anyone didn't know; Kerr/ball actually sells widemouth baskets made for this. A box of three baskets and a handful of boost packs at Walmart is like 10 or 12 bucks. Keeps shit from touching the bud and keeps anything you add into the environment secured at the lid.


That is really clever! I'll be getting some (a lot) of those.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Nov 14, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Kerr Mason Jar Humidity Control Jar Replacement Pack | 3 Wide Mouth Humidity Pack Holders | 10 Integra Boost Packs - Walmart.com
> 
> 
> Arrives by Thu, Jan 12 Buy Kerr Mason Jar Humidity Control Jar Replacement Pack | 3 Wide Mouth Humidity Pack Holders | 10 Integra Boost Packs at Walmart.com
> ...


Hahaha I've been using these for years and didn't know you could use them for that. I've been growing plants in mine! There's no advantage that I know of, it's just fun. I was experimenting with a method for transplanting rooted plants into a hydro substrate, but it didn't work. Algae was a nightmare, so I had to black out the jar, change water frequently, and add a little bit of H202, but it did work. Here's a DLA6 I tried this method with:


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Nov 14, 2020)

DonBrennon said:


> Space Monkey, same 51 days getting her fade on, got a bit longer to go tho'. Love this cut, not run her for a couple of year............................
> View attachment 4740628View attachment 4740630View attachment 4740631


Space Monkey- Thats funky monkey
Space Monkey junky, that funky monkey


----------



## CloudHidden (Nov 14, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I started using bovedas as they go into big bags before breaking down from stem and going in a little moist. It’s great to regulate that last bit of moisture with them and go into jars perfect humidity. Loving those!


I've used them a couple of different times, and they do work. The issue I had with them is they seemed to have added a chemical (duh...) smell to the jars. Have you had any issue with them imparting their smell to the cannabis?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 14, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> I've used them a couple of different times, and they do work. The issue I had with them is they seemed to have added a chemical (duh...) smell to the jars. Have you had any issue with them imparting their smell to the cannabis?


None whatsoever, could it be that they absorbed a chemical then imparted it?! They do have both direction capillary action.

Also, I was thinking about it and using them to take in moisture makes them last longer.  I don’t replace them that often, I just seal them in a ziplock between uses.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 14, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> If anyone didn't know; Kerr/ball actually sells widemouth baskets made for this. A box of three baskets and a handful of boost packs at Walmart is like 10 or 12 bucks. Keeps shit from touching the bud and keeps anything you add into the environment secured at the lid.


I'd bet that a stoner came up with that idea. Always trying to think up new ways to improve the process!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2020)

Arizer Air with my own Space Monkey x Sleeskunk (DNA) stinking up the place right now. If you like em loud check anything with Wookie 15 father.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 14, 2020)

Hey good folks, check out headiegardens.com and the Auctions page(s). I think its ok to say that Its a benefit for Strayfox’s daughter in the hospital. There are some rare bodhi seeds to be found. Many donated by the bodhi family.
Copa Genetics donated some very fine seeds as well.


----------



## _mahavishnu (Nov 14, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> I've found pretty psychedelic and enjoyable phenos in many G13HP offspring, it really makes magic with everyone!
> His Appalachia crosses are also on that level very often, cant go wrong with either but I'd pick the Jackplant!


That’s two for herer HP, sounds exactly like what I want from your description. Thanks guys


----------



## Boosky (Nov 14, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Hey good folks, check out headiegardens.com and the Auctions page(s). I think its ok to say that Its a benefit for Strayfox’s daughter in the hospital. There are some rare bodhi seeds to be found. Many donated by the bodhi family.
> Copa Genetics donated some very fine seeds as well.


Anyone with excess seeds should check it out and join the cause. When it came down to it I have more seeds than I can grow in a lifetime. This was a great way for my wife and I to help someone truly in need. Contact shoe @Headiegardens and donate a couple packs if you can. Plus its a good way for me to buy more seeds, gotta keep that stock up ya know. Lol.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 14, 2020)

Bit of Black Triangle outdoors put in a bit early she is revegging but it’s got 3 and a bit months to bounce back before flowering again


----------



## Boosky (Nov 14, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Bit of Black Triangle outdoors put in a bit early she is revegging but it’s got 3 and a bit months to bounce back before flowering again
> View attachment 4742775


Should be a big one by then.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 14, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> The m&m’s really complete the piece. Stunning!


Good eye you have CrunchBerries. Thank you all for tolerating my non-bodhi “ET” post.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 14, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Hey good folks, check out headiegardens.com and the Auctions page(s). I think its ok to say that Its a benefit for Strayfox’s daughter in the hospital. There are some rare bodhi seeds to be found. Many donated by the bodhi family.
> Copa Genetics donated some very fine seeds as well.


And my bad fir not mentioning, but Boosky also donated some very rare bodhi seeds. Kind and generous he is.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 15, 2020)

SFnone said:


> in all seriousness, they'll probably all be great. plus you get 20 seeds, so... there's that... I did order the tenzin kush #2 x ancient og, and was able to ask the difference between 2 and 4 in terms of highs, and basically I was told 2 is more sativa leaning and more "og style" while the 4 is more relaxing and appropriate as a nighttime medicine.


Did you run those


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 15, 2020)

blowincherrypie said:


> Damn beat me to it... I will be African-American Bodhi then
> [/QUOTE
> You Bigot lol hahaha


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 15, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Original recipe Bodhi. Extra Crispy Bodhi, Hot and Spicy Bodhi.


We gutta bring this back


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 15, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> I've used them a couple of different times, and they do work. The issue I had with them is they seemed to have added a chemical (duh...) smell to the jars. Have you had any issue with them imparting their smell to the cannabis?


I wouldn't say chemical per se but I do think they made my weed smell like cigars. I know that sounds conveniently coincidental but I had my wife blind smell test me on jars with and without and it was there.

Don't use them anymore.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 15, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Hey good folks, check out *headiegardens.com* and the Auctions page(s). I think its ok to say that Its a benefit for Strayfox’s daughter in the hospital. There are some rare bodhi seeds to be found. Many donated by the bodhi family.
> Copa Genetics donated some very fine seeds as well.


page needs a password


----------



## bodhipop (Nov 15, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Garfunkle outdoor update. Realized I hadn’t posted about harvest. Pics of my plant are found in this thread. Grown outdoor, 44 Lat.
> 
> I experienced a later onset of flower that many in NE did this summer, and my plants ran a bit deeper in October than they typically do. Garfunkle came down in stages beginning in mid/late Oct. Unfortunately, I had somewhat significant losses from rot and pm—both reared their heads quickly in the last 2 weeks, despite being sheltered from rain throughout flower and daily inspections.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this! reallybigjesusfreak (I believe) was one of the only ones to post pictures of Garfunkle. The buds he posted were extremely tiny and I'm just starting to think he was overfeeding. I bet she is a light feeder.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 15, 2020)

Pardon the interruption. Trying to post some pics. Site is denying. Anyone able to post pics?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 15, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I wouldn't say chemical per se but I do think they made my weed smell like cigars. I know that sounds conveniently coincidental but I had my wife blind smell test me on jars with and without and it was there.
> 
> Don't use them anymore.


I wonder if if the packs you got were near cigars?! I know it sounds crazy but I could see them soaking up that smell and passing it on. I know that the packs only have a salt slurry and purified water inside them, completely odorless. They’re also meant for tobacco products so distributors would potentially have them in proximity. Just some thoughts. Definitely things to consider when using this product! I hadn’t thought of that but I could see that being a potential issue in many ways.


----------



## CloudHidden (Nov 15, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I wonder if if the packs you got were near cigars?! I know it sounds crazy but I could see them soaking up that smell and passing it on. I know that the packs only have a salt slurry and purified water inside them, completely odorless. They’re also meant for tobacco products so distributors would potentially have them in proximity. Just some thoughts. Definitely things to consider when using this product! I hadn’t thought of that but I could see that being a potential issue in many ways.


Interesting. I didn't know about the cigar angle. I hear what you're saying about them being odorless, but that hasn't been my experience using them twice from different vendors. I might try a different brand. Thanks!


----------



## Tiflis (Nov 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Arizer Air with my own Space Monkey x Sleeskunk (DNA) stinking up the place right now


What temp is your Airizer set on?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 15, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> What temp is your Airizer set on?


Almost always start on 4 Orange and finish on Red, unground.


----------



## jp68 (Nov 15, 2020)

Run my arizer Argo at 385. Seems like a good temp


----------



## Tiflis (Nov 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Almost always start on 4 Orange and finish on Red, unground.


Ah you must have a newer version or something. Mine doesn't have color codes. just C/F was curios of the temperature you're using for best flavor and/or effects extraction. Do you not grind your buds before vaping?


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 15, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> page needs a password


I would just save yourself and go somewhere else but maybe cuz he fucked me and I’m mentioning it you’ll get yours 100 percent so your probably good now


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 15, 2020)

Really? Shoe? I’m shocked!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 15, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> Ah you must have a newer version or something. Mine doesn't have color codes. just C/F was curios of the temperature you're using for best flavor and/or effects extraction. Do you not grind your buds before vaping?


I just got one, I was thinking about 385, mine just has degrees on it too. I used to have the airizer aire, but gave it to my dad since he kept getting crappy vapes that would break. This one is the airizer go. I haven’t really checked it out yet, was a gift.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Pardon the interruption. Trying to post some pics. Site is denying. Anyone able to post pics?


Same issue here. Uploads are getting canceled or something.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 15, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> I would just save yourself and go somewhere else but maybe cuz he fucked me and I’m mentioning it you’ll get yours 100 percent so your probably good now


There's got to be some sort of miscommunication or something. I've done an embarrassing amount of business with shoe and I've never had an issue that couldn't be resolved with an email.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 15, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> Interesting. I didn't know about the cigar angle. I hear what you're saying about them being odorless, but that hasn't been my experience using them twice from different vendors. I might try a different brand. Thanks!


Boveda is my preferred humidity pack, 58% for me.
If kept in jars they last a long time, I purchased directly from Boveda and have never had any issues with smells carrying over from anything.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 15, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> There's got to be some sort of miscommunication or something. I've done an embarrassing amount of business with shoe and I've never had an issue that couldn't be resolved with an email.


I've had good luck dealing with Shoe as well.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 15, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Anyone with excess seeds should check it out and join the cause. When it came down to it I have more seeds than I can grow in a lifetime. This was a great way for my wife and I to help someone truly in need. Contact shoe @Headiegardens and donate a couple packs if you can. Plus its a good way for me to buy more seeds, gotta keep that stock up ya know. Lol.





Rufus T. Firefly said:


> page needs a password


email [email protected]. He’ll give you the info on getting into the site. He’s really good peeps!


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 15, 2020)

Twin Flame v1 at a little over a month in.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 15, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Did you run those


no not yet... I have too many seeds to go through! I'm really excited for them though, not only because it's a collaboration, but because tenzin 2 sounds like it is extremely unique genetically.


----------



## YardG (Nov 15, 2020)

Nice, I hopped on those as well, for the same reason. Don't expect I'll be able to get to them for awhile so I'll be excited to see what you get from them, should you post 'em.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 15, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> View attachment 4743256View attachment 4743254View attachment 4743255
> 
> Twin Flame v1 at a little over a month in.


Holy sheee-it. Those will be snowier than Antarctica after 2 months!


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 15, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> There's got to be some sort of miscommunication or something. I've done an embarrassing amount of business with shoe and I've never had an issue that couldn't be resolved with an email.


I got threats an passive aggressive invites to dunking donuts from him when i tried to talk to him that’s the truth I get you had a good experience but I have nothing to gain by sharing my experience that dude isn’t cool and I could only hope one day we meet


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 15, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> I've had good luck dealing with Shoe as well.


Lucky you


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 15, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I wouldn't say chemical per se but I do think they made my weed smell like cigars. I know that sounds conveniently coincidental but I had my wife blind smell test me on jars with and without and it was there.
> 
> Don't use them anymore.


Just don’t tell him your sending cash maybe he would be cool if I didn’t put myself at a disadvantage by being honest live and learn most people suck at one point or another


----------



## jp68 (Nov 15, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> I also got blocked and threatened by every sheep talking smack to me was disgusting and off putting never bothered running bodhi after I never got my granola funk that I was growing to share at the granola funk kitchen the place that strain is named after whatever though so please im just asking anyone who has had good experience to not act like I’m lying cuz I have no reason to but when I see shoe get mentioned , me not saying the truth is not my nature he puts a bad taste in mouth and when his stank comes around I let it be known sorry if the truth hurts I’m not the only one he’s screwed it’s called blocking , so if you had a good experience He uses you to defend the probably thousands of dollars he steals and when the truth comes out in his post he starts a war against you to justify in his mind literally Robbing you that guys sick and anyone from Massachusetts or who has grown up around drug addicts knows one by sight body language character good luck ordering from shoe I wouldn’t ever again


You sound a little wound there amigo. Go smoke some of the green and relajate cabron


----------



## Craigson (Nov 15, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> View attachment 4743256View attachment 4743254View attachment 4743255
> 
> Twin Flame v1 at a little over a month in.


Thats imptessive frost!!


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 15, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> There's got to be some sort of miscommunication or something. I've done an embarrassing amount of business with shoe and I've never had an issue that couldn't be resolved with an email.


Ditto, nothing but positive experience from headie g (shoe). There was an issue couple years ago with his site, and an email later issue resolved and never had an issue with him again Prompt responses and quick delivery. Killer sale on lucky dog gear as well.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 15, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> Ah you must have a newer version or something. Mine doesn't have color codes. just C/F was curios of the temperature you're using for best flavor and/or effects extraction. Do you not grind your buds before vaping?


401 and 410, I do like whole bud with these Arizer vapes. I also fashion a “table” for the stem from a standard stainless screen by cutting grooves and folding the edges down, reducing capacity but allowing great heated air circulation and extraction. My stems need less cleaning with un ground herb.


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 15, 2020)

Hey I can’t find it (I’m pretty sure it’s been mentioned before) but does anyone know the Wookiee that Bodhi used for lucky Wookiee v2?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Jorge Cervantes details a h202 wash and rinse also. it’s a great technique if you have to deal with pm.


Watched the video. Tried it. Then tried mine. First pic is 8 oz @ 3% per 4 gallons tap water through spray nozzle. After 20 minutes. Second pic is 10 minutes 12oz @ 6%/ 4 gallons at 100F. Big difference. I lose some heads from the handling. But damn it is clean. Just how it went for me. More trivia. Peace.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 16, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Watched the video. Tried it. Then tried mine. First pic is 8 oz @ 3% per 4 gallons tap water through spray nozzle. After 20 minutes. Second pic is 10 minutes 12oz @ 6%/ 4 gallons at 100F. Big difference. I lose some heads from the handling. But damn it is clean. Just how it went for me. More trivia. Peace. View attachment 4743709View attachment 4743710


Clean is the goal! Thanks for the updates!


----------



## _mahavishnu (Nov 16, 2020)

I did a wash on my outdoor plant this fall and the number of baby spiders that came floating to the surface was a little horrifying. Plus one badass little jumper that just held tight and popped out onto my hand as I hung a branch. He became de facto protector of the drying line at that point.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Nov 16, 2020)

Just got the desktop airizer about a month ago and it's been a game changer. I usually fill 3 bags with it, at 200, 210, and 220 (metric) and plug the bags into a bubbler. Not sure if it's strain or grower dependent, but some weed seems to vape better at the higher or lower end of that range. 210 is usually the sweet spot though.


----------



## jp68 (Nov 16, 2020)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Just got the desktop airizer about a month ago and it's been a game changer. I usually fill 3 bags with it, at 200, 210, and 220 (metric) and plug the bags into a bubbler. Not sure if it's strain or grower dependent, but some weed seems to vape better at the higher or lower end of that range. 210 is usually the sweet spot though.


Most definetly. Density also affects temp range. Denser stuff needs to be ground some and at a higher temp for me in my argo.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 16, 2020)

Really potent he4b will take longer to extract, love it!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 16, 2020)

Started getting insane light show on my original Solo, just under 2 years old, note to Customer Service and sent it in, new Solo from Arizer is on the end table. Big thanks, all I was out was post to send it in.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 16, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> "forced"


I hate it when that happens


----------



## seedy character (Nov 16, 2020)

Well I know that shoe & RBJF blasted me on instagram for the simple mistake of not understanding how his site auction s& freebies worked. So yeah, Shoes a dick in my experience also.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 16, 2020)

Goodbye @Panaelous 
I hope somebody takes the splinter out of your paw.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 16, 2020)

Whoa. Hit the binders. Please? 

In an attempt to recapture the vibe of the thread I am adding my two cents. Drag me through the dirt. Just let me instill one thought. before you do. 

We all are in need of a rectal cranial inversion procedure from time to time. Lack of morals and ethics are a plague. But we are are our antagonist personified when we attack them. Don't be them. Learn share facts. Be civil. 

Man I'm glad this temple is strong so far. Peace and a better world through kindness. 

Apologies and thank you.


----------



## seedy character (Nov 16, 2020)

@MICHI-CAN

I also bud wash EVERYTHING no matter what and always some amount of trich stalks & heads are left in the bucket. This is a minimal loss & is worth the cleaner, smoother smoke, imo. I'll never go back. I use the 3 bucket Lemon/Soda, H202, Clean rinse method and try to keep the rinse at 80 or above. If you listen/agree to Frenchy's take own what trichomes are, then you'd consider these to be overripe or damaged fruits and not much of a loss anyway.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 16, 2020)

seedy character said:


> @MICHI-CAN
> 
> I also bud wash EVERYTHING no matter what and always some amount of trich stalks & heads are left in the bucket. This is a minimal loss & is worth the cleaner, smoother smoke, imo. I'll never go back. I use the 3 bucket Lemon/Soda, H202, Clean rinse method and try to keep the rinse at 80 or above. If you listen/agree to Frenchy's take own what trichomes are, then you'd consider these to be overripe or damaged fruits and not much of a loss anyway.


I've always washed outdoors. First real PM assault. Dead or not spores had to go. llergies here. But the taste. YUCK. TY. Peace.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 16, 2020)

So I've got 3 spaces left in my room, and I'm torn between a few options;
Mango HP
Time Bandit
Poison Kush(Hazeman)

Currently, I have 3 of each of these coming out of soak;
Red Lotus
Crazy Bitch(Copa Genetic's)
Royal Purple Thai(Snowhigh Seeds)

I'm leaning towards the Mango HP or Time Bandit to get more Bodhi experience, and I've already got quite a bit of sativa going.

Any suggestions?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 16, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> I toss that shit maybe I’d it was like all I had but I body slam some plants it’s fun


Lucky Charms, pre 98 BK, 99 BK and a Jetsons haze. In the compost between 6 and 8'. No fun. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Nov 16, 2020)

One of my Phone Home phenos (of 2 females) at day 52 - this one got super fat buds on it - hard to get a good pic but ill take a few more as im chopping down - the other pheno had leaves dying on it since before i flipped and has some pretty small buds but finished really nice - that one's super stinky....more to come shortly (chopping at 63)


----------



## raggyb (Nov 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Arizer Air with my own Space Monkey x Sleeskunk (DNA) stinking up the place right now. If you like em loud check anything with Wookie 15 father.


is soulmate wookie 15 papa? that's what all i got wookie.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 16, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> So I've got 3 spaces left in my room, and I'm torn between a few options;
> Mango HP
> Time Bandit
> Poison Kush(Hazeman)
> ...


I want to know about red lotus. I'll wait.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 16, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> So is this what a bodhi thread is a bunch of dudes who like and lie to each other trying to rescue each other’s land races that got moldy  omg ahhaha


ok finaly that one was funny


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 16, 2020)

raggyb said:


> I want to know about red lotus. I'll wait.


There were some posted here a week or three back that got me itching to pop a few. They used 1 gallon pots and had a tall skinny plant, but looked very nice. I'm using 5 gallon, and I may top once before flip.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 16, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> There were some posted here a week or three back that got me itching to pop a few. They used 1 gallon pots and had a tall skinny plant, but looked very nice. I'm using 5 gallon, and I may top once before flip.


I wish I could do 20 different kinds of sativa in one grow and indoors.


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 16, 2020)

Almost slipped in all the sand. Close your legs.


----------



## Boosky (Nov 16, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> View attachment 4743256View attachment 4743254View attachment 4743255
> 
> Twin Flame v1 at a little over a month in.


I think my pack just moved up in the order. If I can get one to look half that frosty I'll be happy. Stellar job! Can't wait to see 'em grow up. They grow up so fast . Lol


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Nov 16, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> So I've got 3 spaces left in my room, and I'm torn between a few options;
> Mango HP
> Time Bandit
> Poison Kush(Hazeman)
> ...


I vote for Time Bandit.


----------



## YardG (Nov 16, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> So I've got 3 spaces left in my room, and I'm torn between a few options;
> Mango HP
> Time Bandit
> Poison Kush(Hazeman)
> ...


Not to stereotype (myself), but Poison Kush sounds like it might be promising? Really you can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Boosky (Nov 16, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> I vote for Time Bandit.


I second this. Last Fire og cross I grew was memorable. Good enough to run back to back, so the wife ordered. Lol.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 16, 2020)

3 blue sunshine shine pheno’s 


I haven’t posted this girl yet didn’t think much of her but has come to life this week looks like a strong finisher


----------



## Bears_win (Nov 16, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> So I've got 3 spaces left in my room, and I'm torn between a few options;
> Mango HP
> Time Bandit
> Poison Kush(Hazeman)
> ...


just grew some mango HP outdoors as a freebie ..
it seemed to want higher Nitrogen than I was giving it . So i would rec a heavier feed and keep giving it N into bloom .
It was a longer finisher Would say 65 days or more as an indoor plant.
The 2 I grew were leaning towards the mango (Sativa) .
Lots of red hairs, medium trichrome production .
Light smell of honey and mangoes when cured . Here’s a picture from my potato phone .
the buds were very dense but in the smaller side from what I’m used to with Bodhi gear.

excellent creative high , I just had a buddy I gave a few buds to ask for more of the mango specifically yesterday . He’s a musician and was saying this a great smoke for compositional creativity .

.02cents


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 16, 2020)

Bears_win said:


> just grew some mango HP outdoors as a freebie ..
> it seemed to want higher Nitrogen than I was giving it . So i would rec a heavier feed and keep giving it N into bloom .
> It was a longer finisher Would say 65 days or more as an indoor plant.
> The 2 I grew were leaning towards the mango (Sativa) .
> ...


That sounds nice, and by no means does the flowering time steer me away. I like sativa's, and can deal with them. Patience is worth it. Thanks for the tips on your experience of growth and plant needs.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 16, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I second this. Last Fire og cross I grew was memorable. Good enough to run back to back, so the wife ordered. Lol.


My lady seems quite fond of Fire OG crosses too.


----------



## Ns950641 (Nov 16, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> One of my Phone Home phenos (of 2 females) at day 52 - this one got super fat buds on it - hard to get a good pic but ill take a few more as im chopping down - the other pheno had leaves dying on it since before i flipped and has some pretty small buds but finished really nice - that one's super stinky....more to come shortly (chopping at 63)


 out of curiosity what kind of terps are you getting off your phone home phenos


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2020)

Ns950641 said:


> out of curiosity what kind of terps are you getting off your phone home phenos


Cedar and Earthy with Fuel. Very loud and greasy. Space Monkey, Phone Home and Old Soul are recommended by Hillbill.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2020)

A little Old Soul in the Vapor Genie Aluminum right now.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 17, 2020)

left me hanging,


raggyb said:


> is soulmate wookie 15 papa? that's what all i got wookie.


so apparently yes


FlakeyFoont said:


> Here's what I got from Mrs B about the Wookies:
> 
> Wookies
> 
> ...





800lbGuerrilla said:


> pinesoul x wookie 15.


...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 17, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Clean is the goal! Thanks for the updates!


Another update on this wash method. Apologies for this being a Nirvana Northern Lights. Bodhis are about 4 days behind it. 9 days jarred. Lost some frost and hair from my aggressive wash. Noy too bad in the end. And tasty and smooth. I believe the method to be safe and sound. Peace and clean meds.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 17, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## lambchopedd (Nov 17, 2020)

coolkid.02 said:


> 0. How many Bodhi packs have you run
> 1. Favorite/best strain
> 2. Most mediocre strain
> 3. Least favorite/worst strain
> ...


 Could you give me any insight on Dragonsoul? I have some f2s from Doc D that are currently getting wet. Anything you can inform me on is appreciated; ex. how it smokes, what's the nose like on it, rough flowering-time estimate, stretch, etc... anything helps


----------



## HaroldRocks (Nov 17, 2020)

Ns950641 said:


> out of curiosity what kind of terps are you getting off your phone home phenos





hillbill said:


> Cedar and Earthy with Fuel. Very loud and greasy. Space Monkey, Phone Home and Old Soul are recommended by Hillbill.


yup - like Bill said....the one fat one is a little more mellow but its smells kushy for sure...the one with the fucked up leaves is super stanky almost arm-pit but nice - really loud 

i like what i have with the one pheno - the other one had leaf issues and pretty small buds but a super nice contrast of frost to the dark maroon hairs on it - im grabbing another pack - i only ended up with those 2 females - rest of the pack were males - im keeping the one tho for sure, at least for now 

got some Solo's stash going in next run - some dazzelberrys too - got a legend x SL but that might not be ready this run - still small and only out of the cloner last week - but im gonna try to squeeze it in - see what happens


----------



## freewanderer04 (Nov 17, 2020)

Sakura - Wookie pheno, first impression smoke report:
A comprehensive report will come later but after toking a little from the bong last night, I'm getting a sour, earthy flavor from her. Very potent and she's not even done curing. Super strong stone and I'm a regular OG smoker.


----------



## Boosky (Nov 17, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Another update on this wash method. Apologies for this being a Nirvana Northern Lights. Bodhis are about 4 days behind it. 9 days jarred. Lost some frost and hair from my aggressive wash. Noy too bad in the end. And tasty and smooth. I believe the methodView attachment 4744973 to be safe and sound. Peace and clean meds.


Looks good to me, for losing some frost and hairs it looks great! Congrats!


----------



## Rock.A.Roo (Nov 18, 2020)

Hey everyone!
What does the SSDD male bring to crosses? I have four crosses of it and want to pop one my next go around...
I have Blue Sunshine, Cherry Sunshine, Sunshine #4 and the Tigermelon 2 X SSDD...
This isn't a "which would you run" situation, it's a "what does he do" situation! However, all input is welcomed! Lol!


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 18, 2020)

Black Light Fantasy Showing early colors....One of 5 females! No frost but she just got smell today....Hope its decent.....And its not even cold where im at, so this is all genetics...


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 18, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Black Light Fantasy Showing early colors....One of 5 females! No frost but she just got smell today....Hope its decent.....And its not even cold where im at, so this is all genetics...
> 
> View attachment 4745854


That is a cool image!!


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 18, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> 3 blue sunshine shine pheno’s
> View attachment 4744533
> View attachment 4744536
> I haven’t posted this girl yet didn’t think much of her but has come to life this week looks like a strong finisher
> View attachment 4744535View attachment 4744535


Ive been eyeballing these for awhile thanks for posting some pics. You liking the smells off her?


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 18, 2020)

My Strawberry Goji (12) and Twin Flame (10) Starting to take off 







The little one was a Twin Flame baby that was 90% dead. I don't give up so easily.....................and either did the baby


----------



## SFnone (Nov 18, 2020)

lambchopedd said:


> Could you give me any insight on Dragonsoul? I have some f2s from Doc D that are currently getting wet. Anything you can inform me on is appreciated; ex. how it smokes, what's the nose like on it, rough flowering-time estimate, stretch, etc... anything helps


i'm pretty sure dragonsoul is dragon's blood x pinesoul... I'm not 100%, but I think dragon's blood is an old Hawaiian sativa (likely "the blood"), crossed to '86 pipeline hashplant. Pinesoul is a select pheno of goji og. I have a cross of dragonsoul and wookie I'm doing testing for right now... it'll be a couple more weeks before I smoke it and write a report, but smells are like pinesol cleaner and Hawaiian punch with strong cedar notes and a funky body odor and ramen broth thing-- I've heard people say straight dragonsoul is super sticky if that is worth anything.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 18, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> Ive been eyeballing these for awhile thanks for posting some pics. You liking the smells off her?


Cheers, it’s got that sweet smell to it but there’s skunk in the tent to so it kind mess’s it up.


----------



## Dawgfadda (Nov 18, 2020)

Been lurking and reading this whole thread and see lots of mixed reviews. 
What is the consensus most potent consistent strain you would recommend to a person new to bodhi seeds?
What’s the average number of keepers per pack?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 18, 2020)

Dawgfadda said:


> Been lurking and reading this whole thread and see lots of mixed reviews.
> What is the consensus most potent consistent strain you would recommend to a person new to bodhi seeds?
> What’s the average number of keepers per pack?


First run with Bodhis. All gooder. My ratios were 1/4 Dragon Fruit and Lucky Charms. 2/4 Snow Temple. Not pack seed though. Seem average in ratios here. But not average ends. Peace and enjoy.


----------



## Senokai (Nov 18, 2020)

Dawgfadda said:


> Been lurking and reading this whole thread and see lots of mixed reviews.
> What is the consensus most potent consistent strain you would recommend to a person new to bodhi seeds?
> What’s the average number of keepers per pack?


I would avoid anything Goji Raz.


----------



## bodhipop (Nov 18, 2020)

Senokai said:


> I would avoid anything Goji Raz.


I hope the Dazzleberry doesn't do too bad for me


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 18, 2020)

Dawgfadda said:


> Been lurking and reading this whole thread and see lots of mixed reviews.
> What is the consensus most potent consistent strain you would recommend to a person new to bodhi seeds?
> What’s the average number of keepers per pack?


I'd recommend something og x wookie or og x 88g13hp. Its a basic recipe but both males do nice things to the moms. Easy to grow and they usually hit like a bat to the head.


----------



## jp68 (Nov 19, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> I hope the Dazzleberry doesn't do too bad for me


I have a pack of dazzleberry and im sure its holding. We will see


----------



## Tiflis (Nov 19, 2020)

I've had this itch to grow more Bodhi and I'm finally getting around to doing a small 12/12 from seed run. I plan on starting with 8 seeds, and whatever number of females I end up with is fine. 
My Bodhi collection

The chosen ones

I initially thought of doing 4 strains 2 seeds each, but decided to up the chances of getting a female for Banana and DLA7


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 19, 2020)

I see you got mango lotus...I have two females, my first 3-4 males all had purple stems, my two females, one is green the other is like the males all purple stemmed.....


----------



## Tiflis (Nov 19, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I see you got mango lotus...I have two females, my first 3-4 males all had purple stems, my two females, one is green the other is like the males all purple stemmed.....


The pack says "sativa lovers" on it, are you seeing that in structure/leaves ?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Nov 19, 2020)

Phone Home Day 62


----------



## Boosky (Nov 19, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> Phone Home Day 62


Now that is something to phone home about! Lol


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Nov 19, 2020)

Haven't been on in ages. Just felt the urge to share a pic of this lovely Raspberry Hashplant reveg. Thinned out some of the shaded bits and will be putting into flower in a few days. Going crazy in a 3-gallon pot.

Rasp Hash is the first Bodhi that I grew out, and has been my favorite smoke (well, vape anyway) so far. The magic combo for my mood and back pain. I also started some SSDD when I grew that RH out initially. I got one boy and one girl SSDD and decided to breed them... I mean, totally non-selective pollen chucking, but still I have a couple of SSDD F2s started in the little pots you can't quite see in the tent.

I also have three clones of the RH doing well that I just up-potted (the one you can see on the right is the runt... and also a tomato plant because boredom). One of them is really just exploding. Time to set the veg tent back up instead of just working the single tent.

(The plants in the foreground of the tent pic are Hazeman Blue Headband for those that are curios).


----------



## chancesmokez420 (Nov 20, 2020)

Just pulled the trigger and am scooping some bodhi gear to start my first grow back in a few years decided to go with cherry lotus, silver sunshine and mango lotus as my freebie super stoked after reading about all 2700 pages cant wait to pop them and see what i can find!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 20, 2020)

Howdy,
Dla 10 doing well and I have a feeling they will yield good as well. Room is looking on point.

I have a question in regards to purecrop1 if anyone in this thread used it before (found a couple spider mites). Only damage on a couple leaves that were pulled and only seem to be on 2 plants in general. Purecrop1 is one of 2 things I know of that can be safely used in flower. 

My question is I know orange hairs can be the result of folier spray etc. And I got some from the spray at 1oz purecrop1 in half gallon purified water. Directions say 2oz per gallon then 1oz per gallon as preventative spaying after problem(s) you had are gone. Im not worried much as plants are still standing tall and looking great. Has anyone had the orange hair experience with purecrop1? Here is my room as of now. I also will be mounting a wall fan or 2 as im in a sealed room to get more airflow. (Been busy at work not lazy). Thanks for any input!

Dla 10 are the 2 up front in the bed. Also a example shot of hairs is taco taco from inkognyto genetics as its all I have atm to give a example. Also getting purple and a few purple trics as well. Kinda cool!

Happy growing!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 20, 2020)

One of two wookie orgasm plants about 50 days into bloom. So far not super impressed with this cross but will hold out on fully writing it off until chop/test. The buds are fluffy, small and leafy. Smells are mellow and hard to discern over the other stronger smelling plants in the garden. Gotta report the good with the bad


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 20, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Howdy,
> Dla 10 doing well and I have a feeling they will yield good as well. Room is looking on point.
> 
> I have a question in regards to purecrop1 if anyone in this thread used it before (found a couple spider mites). Only damage on a couple leaves that were pulled and only seem to be on 2 plants in general. Purecrop1 is one of 2 things I know of that can be safely used in flower.
> ...


I believe anything can do that if the temperature is warm, greater than 80, even water.


----------



## jp68 (Nov 20, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4747280
> 
> One of two wookie orgasm plants about 50 days into bloom. So far not super impressed with this cross but will hold out on fully writing it off until chop/test. The buds are fluffy, small and leafy. Smells are mellow and hard to discern over the other stronger smelling plants in the garden. Gotta report the good with the bad


My keeper was super dense with a nepali og type tea smell. Very muted compared to the other 5


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 20, 2020)

jp68 said:


> My keeper was super dense with a nepali og type tea smell. Very muted compared to the other 5


Yea definitely not seeing that in the two plants. Will run couple more best go around. Thanks for the input


----------



## cbk123 (Nov 20, 2020)

Just arrived from Headiegardens, got lucky when he posted some sold out packs, plus an awesome freebie. Always had great service from him!


----------



## unfiltered (Nov 20, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Howdy,
> Dla 10 doing well and I have a feeling they will yield good as well. Room is looking on point.
> 
> I have a question in regards to purecrop1 if anyone in this thread used it before (found a couple spider mites). Only damage on a couple leaves that were pulled and only seem to be on 2 plants in general. Purecrop1 is one of 2 things I know of that can be safely used in flower.
> ...


Nice bed! Just a quick sidetrack from Bodhi seed discussion. Looks like you got Grass Root 4x8 bed with trellis option? No Till? If so, how many plants do you put in the bed per 4x4? Do you find it harder to train the plants since they all are stuck in one bed? Are you doing perpetual grow with bed?

I'm about to lay down some 4x4 beds in a tent and planning to do perpetual. I know that with no till, one transplants the seedlings into the bed and let it veg for many weeks until ready to flower. However, since I'm planning to do perpetual growth, I will transplant about 1 week into the bed, and then flower. I got some feedbacks from various people doing it this way and they said it worked just fine. What do you think?


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 20, 2020)

cbk123 said:


> View attachment 4747630
> Just arrived from Headiegardens, got lucky when he posted some sold out packs, plus an awesome freebie. Always had great service from him!


Score! Second Base has been sold out for some time now. I saw headies has Blue Sunshine. And on the Auctions page is White Sunshine (the White x SSDD). 
For my one good deed of the year, i donated to the Auctions, bodhi's Kindness, Snow Queen and a few non-bodhi packs. Check em out.


----------



## jp68 (Nov 20, 2020)

cbk123 said:


> View attachment 4747630
> Just arrived from Headiegardens, got lucky when he posted some sold out packs, plus an awesome freebie. Always had great service from him!


Pop the sunshine head. Multiple phenos in the pack and my keepers still around and a fave in these parts


----------



## HaroldRocks (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 20, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


>


Pretty! Looks about done or are you gonna let her go 70 days? For that instant "i must lay down on the floor now" effect.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Nov 21, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Pretty! Looks about done or are you gonna let her go 70 days? For that instant "i must lay down on the floor now" effect.



thanks

nah i just chopped it yesterday at 63 - looks done to me too - can't wait to see how it smokes


----------



## hillbill (Nov 21, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Pretty! Looks about done or are you gonna let her go 70 days? For that instant "i must lay down on the floor now" effect.


Strong herb will even do that on first vaporizer hit. Been there often.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Nov 21, 2020)

i just ordered another pack of Phone Home too hoping i get at least a half pack of females this time instead of only 2 fems from that last pack 

im happy with that one but i wanna see what else i can find with them


----------



## Clarky16 (Nov 21, 2020)

Anybody tried Black Triangle x ssdd or heard of any reports?


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 21, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> Anybody tried Black Triangle x ssdd or heard of any reports?


Unlikely anyone has because that was a very limited release


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 21, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> Unlikely anyone has because that was a very limited release


Sounds really good though. Hopefully someone out there preserves it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 21, 2020)

Good evening all. Managed to pull my first Snow Temple off the drying lines and jar up. A bit under the weather. So I'm entertaining myself. TY. 

9 days dry at 34 -67F. Minimum airflow. Just a slow circulation. Almost 15 weeks flower. Impressive colas. Whispy on lowers. Here's mid plant. 

1: smells like white pine. 
2: Taste like white pine, spice and loam. Although very muted. Finishes with a strange vanilla something after taste.
3: very smooth through a zig zag for uncured. 
4: High is mellow and warming. Clear head. Stomach has settled and the old bones aren't as noticeable. Good meds. 
5: the room smells like vanilla and a hint of burning leaves through a pine forest after smoking. 

Not a knock you down. But a damn good chill strain on the first pheno. 

I am removing the dog hair as I go. Best security I can get for the price. Almost domesticated husky.


----------



## Boosky (Nov 21, 2020)

Don't know if anyone else feels this way but outdoor always had a better high than indoor. Maybe I'm off.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 21, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Don't know if anyone else feels this way but outdoor always had a better high than indoor. Maybe I'm off.


Like the plants are still alive almost.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 21, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Don't know if anyone else feels this way but outdoor always had a better high than indoor. Maybe I'm off.


Strain and maturity. I say both. You asked.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 21, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Strain and maturity. I say both. You asked.


I've always felt more connected to the buzz from outdoor grown...somehow.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 21, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I've always felt more connected to the buzz from outdoor grown...somehow.


I did also. Then I went to soil indoors. Not so sure anymore. Just my tastes and perception. I do find it smoother.

But what do I know. I don't like chocolate or coffee. Peace.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Nov 21, 2020)

Front Left: Electric Cowboy
Front Right: Sunshine Daydream

I also have Cherry Lotus, Goji OG, Peach Hashplant, and Super Lemon Haze in there.



The dehumidifier has the best view! Goji OG are up front in this vantage point. Cherry Lotus is behind it, center of the bench. Left side has SLH and Peach Hashplant.

Hoping this run goes well. I’m a little worried about the cherry lotus since it’s afghani dominant and prefers lower RH.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 21, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4748578
> 
> Front Left: Electric Cowboy
> Front Right: Sunshine Daydream
> ...


That's a fine looking room there!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 21, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> That's a fine looking room there!


Indeed


----------



## EnigmaticG (Nov 22, 2020)

Thatt cherry lotus is a winner. I grew 3 this season and all three rocked. Killer smoke even better extracts. Highly recommend


----------



## EnigmaticG (Nov 22, 2020)

chancesmokez420 said:


> Just pulled the trigger and am scooping some bodhi gear to start my first grow back in a few years decided to go with cherry lotus, silver sunshine and mango lotus as my freebie super stoked after reading about all 2700 pages cant wait to pop them and see what i can find!


Great choices. Watch out on the mango lotus, she needs mucho head room. She is very vigorous and she will get tall. The scarlet ones are killer.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> ..... I don't like chocolate or coffee.....


Woah, woah, them is fighting words! Mr. Michi-canT. Hehe, i kid, have good one!


----------



## Genki88 (Nov 22, 2020)

Day 61 Sunshine Daydream F2 smelling like fruity buttery gas..........Now when to harvest is the question lol.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 22, 2020)

So I'm thinking of grabbing some more Bohdi gear this weekend (hoping there will be some solid sales at at least one of the banks that carry his stuff). I've only run the Aluna so far but that was great smoke. I've got a pack of Lemon Wookie that's going outdoors next season. So I wanna try something different. Problem is, I find his selection to be completely overwhelming and his names don't tell you much of anything about the strain lol

Any suggestions? I prefer gassy/pine/earthy to fruity/sweet and I have an overabundance of Citrus terps at the moment anyways. Don't care about yield nearly as much as flavor and stone.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 22, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> So I'm thinking of grabbing some more Bohdi gear this weekend (hoping there will be some solid sales at at least one of the banks that carry his stuff). I've only run the Aluna so far but that was great smoke. I've got a pack of Lemon Wookie that's going outdoors next season. So I wanna try something different. Problem is, I find his selection to be completely overwhelming and his names don't tell you much of anything about the strain lol
> 
> Any suggestions? I prefer gassy/pine/earthy to fruity/sweet and I have an overabundance of Citrus terps at the moment anyways. Don't care about yield nearly as much as flavor and stone.


Id look into Soul mate (Pinesoul x Wookie), and Electric Cowboy (larry OG x 88g13HP) for the terp profiles you listed.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 22, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Id look into Soul mate (Pinesoul x Wookie), and Electric Cowboy (larry OG x 88g13HP) for the terp profiles you listed.


I was thinking Forrest Queen too, though I've not had it..only heard a little here.


----------



## Boosky (Nov 22, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4748578
> 
> Front Left: Electric Cowboy
> Front Right: Sunshine Daydream
> ...


That looks as professional as they come. I try to make mine look like that but it doesn't ever look that way. Lol.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 22, 2020)

Two more twin flames



All 5 of the ladies have a strong dark fruit/jelly type of smell. Only word of caution that I could give is to keep the lowers sqeaky clean and be a little more liberal when you defoliate. Lots of obnoxious and unnecessarily large leaves that can really choke out a lot of light


----------



## Boosky (Nov 22, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> So I'm thinking of grabbing some more Bohdi gear this weekend (hoping there will be some solid sales at at least one of the banks that carry his stuff). I've only run the Aluna so far but that was great smoke. I've got a pack of Lemon Wookie that's going outdoors next season. So I wanna try something different. Problem is, I find his selection to be completely overwhelming and his names don't tell you much of anything about the strain lol
> 
> Any suggestions? I prefer gassy/pine/earthy to fruity/sweet and I have an overabundance of Citrus terps at the moment anyways. Don't care about yield nearly as much as flavor and stone.


Hashplant 4 has been a good one as of late that is still available.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 22, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Don't know if anyone else feels this way but outdoor always had a better high than indoor. Maybe I'm off.


Maybe the sun's rays have a greater range of color temperatures and also the added UV, making for greater amount and variety of terpenes?


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Nov 22, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Maybe the sun's rays have a greater range of color temperatures and also the added UV, making for greater amount and variety of terpenes?


It could be that some cannabinoids respond differently to different light spectrums. I wish I could remember where I read this (might've even been here) so not sure of the source, but someone noted that a lot of high altitude landraces tend to be rich in THC-V and may be reacting to a different balance of light. (more UV)


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 23, 2020)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> It could be that some cannabinoids respond differently to different light spectrums. I wish I could remember where I read this (might've even been here) so not sure of the source, but someone noted that a lot of high altitude landraces tend to be rich in THC-V and may be reacting to a different balance of light. (more UV)


Besides increased UV at higher altitudes, there is also decreased gravity, atmospheric pressure, temperature, and oxygen levels. I'd be more inclined to believe it's a combination of different changes.


----------



## YardG (Nov 23, 2020)

I feel a little ashamed to admit this, but in the past when I was buying bags I was never all that excited when the outdoor came around. Obviously could've been a number of factors involved, but more often than not I ended up with some not terribly potent herb that was more roughly trimmed than the (generally excellent and well manicured) indoor I usually got. 

Can't say potency is an issue with my own outdoor, though I do have to suffer through my clumsy/sometimes lazy trimjob.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 23, 2020)

Temperature and climate as a whole have a dramatic ef&ect on plants and how a particular strain have evolved or adapted. Leaf shape and texture and shrub as well as vining and tree varieties all may be adaptations of the same plant. Not so sure about gravity as the difference is very minor.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 23, 2020)

I think ultimately what it speaks to is matching origin. I mean as proud as we are, there is no substitute for thousands of years of selection pressure in a region...


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 23, 2020)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> It could be that some cannabinoids respond differently to different light spectrums. I wish I could remember where I read this (might've even been here) so not sure of the source, but someone noted that a lot of high altitude landraces tend to be rich in THC-V and may be reacting to a different balance of light. (more UV)


And sunlight has a lot more PAR


----------



## HaroldRocks (Nov 23, 2020)

i know of one particular strain (ogre kush) that ive been running for 10 years straight, that is slightly stronger when grown outdoor rather than indoor - but that particular grower who does run it outside, has the best outdoor ive ever smoked and he's in humboldt, which is a huge factor when comparing indoor to outdoor.....visually, of course the indoor looks better, but potency-wise, the outdoor is in fact stronger

i do believe outdoor brings out more potency, as long as it isn't shitty-grown outdoor


----------



## raggyb (Nov 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Temperature and climate as a whole have a dramatic ef&ect on plants and how a particular strain have evolved or adapted. Leaf shape and texture and shrub as well as vining and tree varieties all may be adaptations of the same plant. Not so sure about gravity as the difference is very minor.


gravity broadly dictates atmospheric pressure at altitudes which in turn dictates gas and UV concentrations, etc., so in that sense it is an important variable.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 23, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> i know of one particular strain (ogre kush) that ive been running for 10 years straight, that is slightly stronger when grown outdoor rather than indoor - but that particular grower who does run it outside, has the best outdoor ive ever smoked and he's in humboldt, which is a huge factor when comparing indoor to outdoor.....visually, of course the indoor looks better, but potency-wise, the outdoor is in fact stronger
> 
> i do believe outdoor brings out more potency, as long as it isn't shitty-grown outdoor


100% agree. My kushes are definitely better outdoors. Just wish I had an extra month of warmth here to reach potentials. Hoping the new QB's change that. Next winter. Just a couple autos over winter for dabble after a long avoidance.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 23, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> And sunlight has a lot more PAR


The fanciest quantum boards and the toppest bin led diodes will always be shitty knock offs compared to the sun.

I think the line between good outdoor and good indoor has to do with the post harvest processing of outdoor. Most outdoor here in oklahoma smells gamey to me. Unwashed dirt and pollen covering your outdoor buds makes for a rougher smoke than you will typically find on most indoor. 

Places like humbolt that have a long tradition of outdoor growing also have long traditions of doing that extra work on their plants, even after the harvest.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 23, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> The fanciest quantum boards and the toppest bin led diodes will always be shitty knock offs compared to the sun.
> 
> I think the line between good outdoor and good indoor has to do with the post harvest processing of outdoor. Most outdoor here in oklahoma smells gamey to me. Unwashed dirt and pollen covering your outdoor buds makes for a rougher smoke than you will typically find on most indoor.
> 
> Places like humbolt that have a long tradition of outdoor growing also have long traditions of doing that extra work on their plants, even after the harvest.


Agreed, it's hard to argue against a system that at has had millions of years to fine tune. I used to live in OKC, not what I would consider a botanical Paradise. Humboldt on the other hand....it's banana pancakes what all grows out there . I think it's logical to assume that not only do they have a huge advantage weather wise but also the advantage with skilled labor you point out.

On a side note how fuckin crazy is it that OK has become kind of a weed mecca? Maybe mecca is too strong of a term but liquor by the drink was illegal not that long ago. Can you buy booze on Sundays?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 23, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Agreed, it's hard to argue against a system that at has had millions of years to fine tune. I used to live in OKC, not what I would consider a botanical Paradise. Humboldt on the other hand....it's banana pancakes what all grows out there . I think it's logical to assume that not only do they have a huge advantage weather wise but also the advantage with skilled labor you point out.
> 
> On a side note how fuckin crazy is it that OK has become kind of a weed mecca? Maybe mecca is too strong of a term but liquor by the drink was illegal not that long ago. Can you buy booze on Sundays?


Yes. But the religiuos groups that run my state put locked gates in front of the liquor until noon if they unlock it all. But I see the preacher behind me sipping something on the rocks in a tumbler every Sunday. Do as I say. Sad. Peace. And a rewarding day to all. Out.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 23, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Agreed, it's hard to argue against a system that at has had millions of years to fine tune. I used to live in OKC, not what I would consider a botanical Paradise. Humboldt on the other hand....it's banana pancakes what all grows out there . I think it's logical to assume that not only do they have a huge advantage weather wise but also the advantage with skilled labor you point out.
> 
> On a side note how fuckin crazy is it that OK has become kind of a weed mecca? Maybe mecca is too strong of a term but liquor by the drink was illegal not that long ago. Can you buy booze on Sundays?


lol, we just got booze in grocery stores this year. Mecca is kind of the right term, $2500 and an out building on your property in the county will more or less get you a commercial grow license. Not a ton of regulation and a low hurdle for entry into the industry.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 23, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> lol, we just got booze in grocery stores this year. Mecca is kind of the right term, $2500 and an out building on your property in the county will more or less get you a commercial grow license. *Not a ton of regulation and a low hurdle for entry into the industry.*


Reminds me of why I used to be a republican lol. Sorry, talking politics on he internet...bad idea. Anyway for all their nanny like laws they really rolled out the medical the right way IMHO.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Yes. But the religiuos groups that run my state put locked gates in front of the liquor until noon if they unlock it all. But I see the preacher behind me sipping something on the rocks in a tumbler every Sunday. Do as I say. Sad. Peace. And a rewarding day to all. Out.


With StL being the home of the once largest brewery in the world and a lot of Catholics liquor laws here are super relaxed. Hell you can still legally drink in a car (driver no, passenger yes).

Sorry for the detour, back to Bodhi.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 23, 2020)

Another beautiful outdoor season up here in the Northeast. Putting plants out middle of July to be pollinated has worked out well for me. Plants are fully seeded, not too dense and made it into October with almost zero mold. I got lucky with a studly black raspberry male I put out very small middle of July. Turned out to be a very quick grower


Female#1 to be pollinated was a chuck from 2019. A female Jaws Mrs Pebbles pollinated by a baddawg gg4 clone only x 3 headed dragon ( bodhi) first pic is of my first indoor with this cross back in june or so. There are bleeder phenos going back to bodhis 3 headed dragon with a goji cross i did with the gg4 x 3hdd


Female #2 Hindu Hashplant. Out of close to a dozen bodhi strains ive grown, the HH is my least favorite. Hoping the black raz brings some taste to the hh. 2 different hh phenos ive grown have tasted strange. The only way to describe it is trying to imagine smoking the first landrace, roadside strain lol. Almost hemp like if i had to guess. I did make some really nice hash outta one of those phenos. I have 100 grams of fresh frozen in the freezer of one of the bad tasting phenos I grew indoors over the summer. Going to be running sime bubble once it gets a little colder in the barn ( tv in there  )


Already have some of 2020 pollen chucks coming up in solo cups for this winter's fun


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 23, 2020)

If I may siphon from knowledge from you grow gurus? I have the strangest herm I have encountered on my last and biggest Snow Temple. Strange being that I have never encountered it in 3 decades. I have a few random seeds only on the very lowest calyx. The first to show. Random and very few. Fully mature. 

Jarring and shredding bubble material. I have shredded a bunch and it is just this. None in buds and no sign of male anything. I know the cause. But are these seeds possibly S1 fem. Just wondering what my odds are of fems. Running low. and free beans are a bonus for non profit. 

Any insight would be appreciated and welcome. Not breeding so I'm clueless. 

I'm on the canning line for awhile. I'll be in and out. 

Many thanks to all. 

Thank you.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 23, 2020)

I have seen some plants throw a couple early balls under the bottom most bud site that will get the lowers, potentially just the one calyx like that. The fact that it’s sheath is brown shows you it’s been ripe for a while.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 23, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I have seen some plants throw a couple early balls under the bottom most bud site that will get the lowers, potentially just the one calyx like that. The fact that it’s sheath is brown shows you it’s been ripe for a while.


TY. Knew that it was well ripe. It was just the very lower branches. I got few. And I checked ever node on the plant. My crazy self collects those golden balls for my bubbler. Here's the bonus beans. And how much yielded these. 

Happy with it. I'll drop them or share in time. Hope night is good. Out of the personal sweat shop for a day now. 
Peace.


----------



## ThunderBirdgrows (Nov 23, 2020)

Bodhi packs are 10% off at JBC for their "Green Friday Deal." I wonder what GLG is going to do this year.


----------



## Mr Westmont (Nov 24, 2020)

raggyb said:


> gravity broadly dictates atmospheric pressure at altitudes which in turn dictates gas and UV concentrations, etc., so in that sense it is an important variable.



I am not mistaken, gravity is 9.8 meters/sec/sec at all places with the atmosphere. I don't think altitude matters.............


----------



## Mr Westmont (Nov 24, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If I may siphon from knowledge from you grow gurus? I have the strangest herm I have encountered on my last and biggest Snow Temple. Strange being that I have never encountered it in 3 decades. I have a few random seeds only on the very lowest calyx. The first to show. Random and very few. Fully mature.
> 
> Jarring and shredding bubble material. I have shredded a bunch and it is just this. None in buds and no sign of male anything. I know the cause. But are these seeds possibly S1 fem. Just wondering what my odds are of fems. Running low. and free beans are a bonus for non profit.
> 
> ...



If you didnt know, those preflowers your girl has can get get fertilized. I will sometimes hit my pre-flowering/vegging mother with pollen without actually flowering it. Those will develop into full seeds with no problems.


----------



## riumember101 (Nov 24, 2020)

So I'm looking for some more Bodhi goodies and 2 have caught my eye:

Lemon Hashplant V2
Super Silver Hashplant

I would like to know the following:

1. High type/potency?
2. Stretchy/regular/short stretch after flip?
3. High/average/low yield?
4. Flowering time?
5. Keeper?

Thanks


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 24, 2020)

riumember101 said:


> So I'm looking for some more Bodhi goodies and 2 have caught my eye:
> 
> Lemon Hashplant V2
> Super Silver Hashplant
> ...


I've yet to smoke or grow either, but for the life of me I can't see Super Silver HP not delivering the goods. I've been eyeballing Lemon Wookie v2 myself, rather than the HP. I'm betting either would rock but I'm slightly less HP fan than most here. Good luck with whatever your choice, and I expect you'll get better answers soon.


----------



## 2cent (Nov 24, 2020)

Whats bodhis biggest yeilders atm. Found a company stocking him uk all new stock so i wana grab something he has i heard hes got some insane yielders in the g13mixes but whats his bigest


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 24, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> I am not mistaken, gravity is 9.8 meters/sec/sec at all places with the atmosphere. I don't think altitude matters.............


Earths gravitational force is inversely proportional to the square of the distance between the center of the earth and the object. At 8000 ft above sea level, the gravitational force is roughly 9.796m/s².


----------



## Tiflis (Nov 24, 2020)

riumember101 said:


> So I'm looking for some more Bodhi goodies and 2 have caught my eye:
> 
> Lemon Hashplant V2
> Super Silver Hashplant


I think @hillbill has run the lemon v2, do a search in here 
I have 3 of those in soil, waiting for lift-off, but never grew them before. From what I remember, I think he said they were very "loud" during flowering


----------



## TtZoo (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi All, 

Bit of help and advice needed please. 

Here is my More Cowbell that was a mother plant for cuts, hence the funny structure. 

The top buds are all cloudy with a few amber, the middle buds (there's more of these than anything else) are cloudy with a few clear and no amber, same with the lower buds that have slightly more clear. 

But..... She's at 12 weeks since flip!! 

Does this seem like way too long? The leaves started drooping at about 9 weeks and I worried I'd over watered her but I let her dry out fully and they've stayed like that. I haven't flushed yet so will start that now I think. 

Do I just need to be patient and leave her longer? I harvested the same cut a while back but way too early and I've got a load of unsmokable larf that is way too racy, hence I've hung on in there with this one. 

Any thoughts/advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## mindriot (Nov 24, 2020)

TtZoo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Bit of help and advice needed please.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you just have a long flowering pheno. I would periodically take samples every few days or week and let her go until she looks finished. Then decide when you smoke the test samples if she's worth running the cuts.


----------



## TtZoo (Nov 24, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Sounds like you just have a long flowering pheno. I would periodically take samples every few days or week and let her go until she looks finished. Then decide when you smoke the test samples if she's worth running the cuts.


Many thanks mindriot, that does make sense. When I started flushing the previous cut (same as this one) at 8 weeks thinking she was a 9 week strain I starved her until she was almost fully dead at 9.5 weeks, hence when harvested she was too racy. 

She's on organic (albeit bottled) nutes so whether to flush at all is debatable, I might just water with 15ml/ltr coconut water from now on and see how it goes. Thanks again, I hadn't thought it could be pheno related.


----------



## 2cent (Nov 24, 2020)

Leaf curl is due to nitrogen in bloom food id say.
They hook and curl over like this on heavy fed cause they all run N till the end when really u can drop it.
If ya drop it ya dont even need to flush hardly.

Id say long pheno. that wants weaker nute mainly n.
Id drop the base down for 1/4 and add a pk no N run off.

My 2cent


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 24, 2020)

14 thousandths of a Newton per meter squared..... can I ask how that discussion got so badly fragmented? Do you suppose that weight that is significantly less than the weight of a pubic hair has any relevance to growing herbs? I’m open to deviated conversation but......

I had a dream of hollyweed that bodhiguide posted yesterday in ig, I think it was even from @AdvancedBuffalo. Man it just looked like a perfect specimen. Maybe it was his peach hashplant. Either way @AdvancedBuffalo, wtf dude you’re making pics that are invading my consciousness. I also can’t get over your dislike of the hp. Was that peach hp not up to snuff either?
Been having a reoccurring nightmare that all my best smoke lost all its flavor in the jar. All my jars smell like hay or mold. I think I’m cracking up!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Nov 24, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Earths gravitational force is inversely proportional to the square of the distance between the center of the earth and the object. At 8000 ft above sea level, the gravitational force is roughly 9.796/m².


----------



## HaroldRocks (Nov 24, 2020)

im not a big fan of the HP crosses either - i think that dad is too dominant, they don't yield for shit, and they're a little unstable


----------



## TtZoo (Nov 24, 2020)

2cent said:


> Leaf curl is due to nitrogen in bloom food id say.
> They hook and curl over like this on heavy fed cause they all run N till the end when really u can drop it.
> If ya drop it ya dont even need to flush hardly.
> 
> ...


Thanks 2cent, that helps a lot.


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 24, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> 14 thousandths of a Newton per meter squared..... can I ask how that discussion got so badly fragmented? Do you suppose that weight that is significantly less than the weight of a pubic hair has any relevance to growing herbs? I’m open to deviated conversation but......


@800lbGuerrilla mentioned that he read somewhere that the higher THCV levels in high altitude plants might be caused by higher UV levels. As food for thought and off the top of my head, I mentioned some other parameters that change with altitude, gravity being one of them. No, I highly doubt that the minute difference in gravity makes any difference whatsoever to the THCV levels. As I said, it was for for thought.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> @800lbGuerrilla mentioned that he read somewhere that the higher THCV levels in high altitude plants might be caused by higher UV levels. As food for thought and off the top of my head, I mentioned some other parameters that change with altitude, gravity being one of them. No, I highly doubt that the minute difference in gravity makes any difference whatsoever to the THCV levels. As I said, it was for for thought.


lol i'm probably misquoting somebody that was talking out of his ass on the internet in the first place. I think we're all pretty much in agreement that the sun is a pretty fuckin cool light source, however it might affect cell growth.

I love when stoners talk physics, because however derailed the conversation might get, however educational or woefully uninformed it might be, it always gets going because a group of people are just really passionate about wondering what makes shit work.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 24, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> If you didnt know, those preflowers your girl has can get get fertilized. I will sometimes hit my pre-flowering/vegging mother with pollen without actually flowering it. Those will develop into full seeds with no problems.


Thank you. First for that display here. Either seed pods or none. The seeds are definitely viable. What are the odds of them being fem is my question. Not into genetics until recently. Info is truly appreciated and being absorbed. Learn as you grow program. 

Best wishes all.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 24, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> I am not mistaken, gravity is 9.8 meters/sec/sec at all places with the atmosphere. I don't think altitude matters.............


that's an estimate. it's inverse to the square of the distance between the plant and the center of earth, in the case you are on earth haha. so would be interesting to see if plants in space with zero gravity but a light always over their head have trouble with their roots growing in the opposite direction of the light. I bet they did that shit on the space shuttle but should have with some Bodhi haha. Yeah thats insignificant in and of itself on top of a mountain, but gravity is the reason pressure, temps and atmosphere changes at altitude so whatever i'm rambling give me some weed...


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 24, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Earths gravitational force is inversely proportional to the square of the distance between the center of the earth and the object. At 8000 ft above sea level, the gravitational force is roughly 9.796m/s².


Time is also slower at higher gravity so the higher elevation plants will grow “faster”.

SCIENCE!

lol


----------



## raggyb (Nov 24, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Time is also slower at higher gravity so the higher elevation plants will grow “faster”.
> 
> SCIENCE!
> 
> lol


that's a relativistic effect of gravity. extremely insignificant on earth. but pressure is a significant effect to us. the reason there is ~no pressure in space is that there is ~no gravity there. there is significantly less pressure with fairly small altitude increases, all other things being equal, and that is gravity's effect. but if a plant was traveling close to the speed of light...


----------



## riumember101 (Nov 24, 2020)

Are others finding the HP crosses too dominant and poor yielding?
I've yet to try one and the 2 examples I've been looking at both use this dad.


----------



## jp68 (Nov 24, 2020)

riumember101 said:


> Are others finding the HP crosses too dominant and poor yielding?
> I've yet to try one and the 2 examples I've been looking at both use this dad.


Cant say its my fave either. Was hoping to get a good look into these banana punch x Hp to score a keeper but only got one female out of a pack


----------



## SFnone (Nov 24, 2020)

A little late to the conversation, but there has been some evidence to suggest high elevation and high uv do in fact enhance the growth of trichomes and terpenes in not only marijuana, but herbs as well. There's also the common opinion that varieties of Papaver Somniferum (opium poppy) that grow in high elevations naturally, produce more alkaloids such as codeine and morphine than their lower elevation cousins... I don't know about that, but it is something poppy heads say. In terms of cactus, outdoor, weathered and wild peyotes are also said to contain more mescaline than anything grown indoors could hope to have. And recently there was a study where people grew seeds of high altitude, low water desert chiles, both in their place of origin and in Hawaii. The ones in Hawaii grew much bigger and lusher and easier, but had much less flavor and less heat than the ones grown in the high desert. I think things will always prefer their native regions, because that is the kind of plant they are... I mean, there's a reason cacao grows in the rainforest and not Canada... it's a rainforest plant... but there might be something to environmental stress that makes plants become more potent.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 24, 2020)

riumember101 said:


> Are others finding the HP crosses too dominant and poor yielding?


I'm curious also, i got 6 bodhi Ghash-dad crosses, hoping it adds "heavier" body effects to Indica mothers. The Herer Hashplant looks to have nice yields, but Jack already yields well. But Bubba has poor yields imho so Ghash doesn't seem to increase its yield.

I have seen that the OMG dad seems to put out some fat plants (Eternal Sunshine, Cherry Queen for example). Hoping to hear more about the OMG male.

*re the Ghash-dad, I found good info from an @AdvancedBuffalo post on Oct. 27, page 2776, post 55,503. Highly edited:
"Regarding the Hashplant, I hated basically every Hashplant leaning pheno of each cross. After looking back, the keepers were mom leaning in terps/high but the Hashplant dad cleaned up the structure and vigor.
The jalapeño smelling Hashplant leaning Clusterfunk I posted a while back had the most underwhelming, un-enjoyable, weird high. I also notice that the offensive/rank Hashplant terpenes are completely lost in the cure, so don’t base your selection on the smell of the living plant. Same deal with the Hashplant leaning black triangle and Peach Hashplant."


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 24, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> I'm terrible with shipped clones. As soon as I take them out of their "packaging" they wilt and die.
> 
> I wish I knew how to make them survive. I live in a hot area.


Rooted clones or slips should be put into a domed enclosed space to aclimate and slowly normalized to outside enviroment. Mist and If slips recut and stick into your media asap


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Nov 25, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> 14 thousandths of a Newton per meter squared..... can I ask how that discussion got so badly fragmented? Do you suppose that weight that is significantly less than the weight of a pubic hair has any relevance to growing herbs? I’m open to deviated conversation but......
> 
> I had a dream of hollyweed that bodhiguide posted yesterday in ig, I think it was even from @AdvancedBuffalo. Man it just looked like a perfect specimen. Maybe it was his peach hashplant. Either way @AdvancedBuffalo, wtf dude you’re making pics that are invading my consciousness. I also can’t get over your dislike of the hp. Was that peach hp not up to snuff either?
> Been having a reoccurring nightmare that all my best smoke lost all its flavor in the jar. All my jars smell like hay or mold. I think I’m cracking up!


Ahaha shit I’m sorry! In another 6 weeks I’ll have many more photos of Bodhi stuff so.. Maybe take a break around that time. Or indulge!

Regarding the Hashplant, it’s by far my favorite male from any breeder. I like it when paired to fruit and OGs. I don’t like Hashplant dominant phenos. I like the ones that have mother leaning terps/effects, but Hashplant growth characteristics. With the right pheno, the Hashplant crosses seem to improve the growth characteristics of the mothers while leaving the terpenes and effects of the moms mostly un-touched.

Hashplant dominant phenos are super smelly durijg flower, but lose that offensive funk when jarred. This can be good or bad depending on what you are growing. This was bad for clusterfunk since it didn’t have much else going on other than the Hashplant stench. This is good for lemon Hashplant because that offensive odor subsided and the citrus notes become more apparent. So as with anything.. It just depends!

My final herm tallies ended up at 30% of all plants. The only plants that didn’t have any sign of intersex after trimming were SSDD and Peach Hashplant. Though I saw some questionable characteristics on the Peach HP keeper I have, so I’m keeping an eye on it. So far so good.

Hashplant dad is a solid 10/10 and can produce elites that out-perform the existing clone only strains that are passed around. Can’t wait for his next drop.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 25, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Ahaha shit I’m sorry! In another 6 weeks I’ll have many more photos of Bodhi stuff so.. Maybe take a break around that time. Or indulge!
> 
> Regarding the Hashplant, it’s by far my favorite male from any breeder. I like it when paired to fruit and OGs. I don’t like Hashplant dominant phenos. I like the ones that have mother leaning terps/effects, but Hashplant growth characteristics. With the right pheno, the Hashplant crosses seem to improve the growth characteristics of the mothers while leaving the terpenes and effects of the moms mostly un-touched.
> 
> ...


I’m not about to lose out!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 25, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Ahaha shit I’m sorry! In another 6 weeks I’ll have many more photos of Bodhi stuff so.. Maybe take a break around that time. Or indulge!
> 
> Regarding the Hashplant, it’s by far my favorite male from any breeder. I like it when paired to fruit and OGs. I don’t like Hashplant dominant phenos. I like the ones that have mother leaning terps/effects, but Hashplant growth characteristics. With the right pheno, the Hashplant crosses seem to improve the growth characteristics of the mothers while leaving the terpenes and effects of the moms mostly un-touched.
> 
> ...


Sorry i am if i didnt represent your overall Ghash experiences. By my showing the bad without highlighting the good of that male plant.

Godhead is one of my absolute favorites. Maybe w the same Ghash dad?
Im looking forward to the 6 Time Bandit just sprouted. Great things ive read and seen the bud photos!
Then Heavenly Hashplant and Healing Hashplant. Cross those 2 and “Gods Doctor” strain is born. Or “Jahs Doctor” for our Rasta members.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 25, 2020)

GLG has Skylotus beans, a kind of rarity i think? There are 56 packs available but the first 55 are mine!


----------



## growslut (Nov 25, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Ahaha shit I’m sorry! In another 6 weeks I’ll have many more photos of Bodhi stuff so.. Maybe take a break around that time. Or indulge!
> 
> Regarding the Hashplant, it’s by far my favorite male from any breeder. I like it when paired to fruit and OGs. I don’t like Hashplant dominant phenos. I like the ones that have mother leaning terps/effects, but Hashplant growth characteristics. With the right pheno, the Hashplant crosses seem to improve the growth characteristics of the mothers while leaving the terpenes and effects of the moms mostly un-touched.
> 
> ...


Do you chop the hermit plants?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 25, 2020)

2 of 3 Cherry Queen up in red Solos.

Hoping 2 remaining Lemon Hashplant v2 are girls, big and strong presenting slightly more Indica-like traits. Very st4ong stem/branches.

2 Starflight Guava at 25 days, strong thick frame with nice branching for training. Decent size so far with visible trykes. Nice bushy with quite narrow leaves and longer narrower buds right now.

3 Guava Wookie at 50 daysbulking up and fading some, fuel and cedar and lavender smells are extreme, another Wookie Stinker. These plants are beautiful and easy to grow and train, bigger than average. Still shooting white pistils with older ones going light rust. Really white calyxes from trykes.

1 Black Triangle at 63 day with most cloudy trykes and extremely hard round buds, no new pistils and lots of deep rust old pistils. Bigger than ave, great looking plant and by far the pack's most impressive Black Triangle. Dusted a branch with my Space Monkey x Sleeskunk(DNA) which I call MonkeySkunk. Some seeds cracking.


----------



## crisnpropa (Nov 25, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> GLG has Skylotus beans, a kind of rarity i think? There are 56 packs available but the first 55 are mine!


Peaked my interest with this post. The description says something about it being a goji og variant.
Can anyone clarify what the description actually means? Confused because it says it's skywalker og crossed with skylotus.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 25, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Peaked my interest with this post. The description says something about it being a goji og variant.
> Can anyone clarify what the description actually means? Confused because it says it's skywalker og crossed with skylotus.


Just off the name prolly sky walker x snow lotus


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Nov 25, 2020)

riumember101 said:


> Are others finding the HP crosses too dominant and poor yielding?
> I've yet to try one and the 2 examples I've been looking at both use this dad.


No. My Hashplant crosses are all capable of over 3lbs per 4x4 tray. My keeper peach Hashplant yielded 7.8oz off of a single plant. It was one of 9 other plants in the tray. Of course this won’t scale in a linear manner.. But I’m hoping to break 3.5lbs dry weight under 1 600w LED if that says anything.

There are some runts.. But I always find a yielder in a pack.



growslut said:


> Do you chop the hermit plants?


Little bit of gasoline and a match does the trick


colocowboy said:


> I’m not about to lose out!


I’ll pm you some cool stuff.





The Bud Whisperer said:


> Sorry i am if i didnt represent your overall Ghash experiences. By my showing the bad without highlighting the good of that male plant.
> 
> Godhead is one of my absolute favorites. Maybe w the same Ghash dad?
> Im looking forward to the 6 Time Bandit just sprouted. Great things ive read and seen the bud photos!
> Then Heavenly Hashplant and Healing Hashplant. Cross those 2 and “Gods Doctor” strain is born. Or “Jahs Doctor” for our Rasta members.


No problem dude! Hashplant crosses love light and nutrients. Give plenty of both!


----------



## Boosky (Nov 25, 2020)

OG Synthesis series was a few OG cuts that were crossed to Snow Lotus. Skywalker OG for Sky Lotus, Nepali OG for Goji OG and a couple others.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 25, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Peaked my interest with this post. The description says something about it being a goji og variant.
> Can anyone clarify what the description actually means? Confused because it says it's skywalker og crossed with skylotus.


No Goji involved though that would be very nice. Was there a Goji x Snow Lotus? "Gotus", to that my wife just said "Gross". 
i think its OG X Skywalker (Blueberry x Mazar [Afghan x Skunk]). That crossed to Snow Lotus. i hear it's hit or miss. Skywalker OG being the better pheno.


----------



## crisnpropa (Nov 25, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> No Goji involved though that would be very nice. Was there a Goji x Snow Lotus? "Gotus", to that my wife just said "Gross".
> i think its OG X Skywalker (Blueberry x Mazar [Afghan x Skunk]). That crossed to Snow Lotus. i hear it's hit or miss. Skywalker OG being the better pheno.


Bah!


----------



## SFnone (Nov 25, 2020)

yeah it's a "version" of the same thing... Nepali OG x Snowlotus is "Goji", Sky Lotus is Skywalker OG x Snow Lotus... it is like a version 2... 

Rare Dankness did something like that with their Ghost Train Haze variants... no. 1 is Ghost OG x Nevil's wreck, no. 5 uses SFV OG, no. 8 uses Hell's Angel's OG, no.9 uses Poison OG, and no. 2 uses some other undisclosed OG that nobody knows what is, all crossed to Nevils wreck. They also have something with Face/Off OG crossed to Nevil's Wreck, but don't lump it in with the GTH series... The Goji variants are like that... just a different OG mama used.


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 25, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 2 of 3 Cherry Queen up in red Solos.
> 
> Hoping 2 remaining Lemon Hashplant v2 are girls, big and strong presenting slightly more Indica-like traits. Very st4ong stem/branches.
> 
> ...


I harvested a black triangle with rock hard buds too, it was my first female....My triangle really needed a good cure to get that smell out...I think shes better then the lvtk i ran.....Before I cured her I tried her and was not happy....Matter of fact today is black triangle day and ive been vaping it all day long...
Srry had to use flash its night


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 25, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Bah!


Please clarify what you mean, my brains not working.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 25, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I harvested a black triangle with rock hard buds too, it was my first female....My triangle really needed a good cure to get that smell out...I think shes better then the lvtk i ran.....Before I cured her I tried her and was not happy....Matter of fact today is black triangle day and ive been vaping it all day long...
> Srry had to use flash its night
> View attachment 4752174


Nice! I bet you get some thick and flavorful vape/smoke off such a dense flower.
By the way, do you have a dog or do you happen to garden in the nude?


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 25, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Nice! I bet you get some thick and flavorful vape/smoke off such a dense flower.
> By the way, do you have a dog or do you happen to garden in the nude?


Thats gotta be cat hair, prob lint


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 25, 2020)

I kind of assumed that sky lotus used the skywalker cut of og. Its allegedly what kosher/jew gold was called before dutch passion introduced the mazari/blueberry/og cross with a confusingly similar name.

Made more sense to me that way since all the other og synthesis crosses used the "sorta same" og clone moms. 

Haven't grown it though and haven't even seen many reviews on it, so my covid fever could be making shit up for me.


----------



## riumember101 (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback on the 88g13 male, highly appreciated.
Seems some strong difference in opinion on this one, some putting it a 10/10 others putting it a 1/10

I would also like to think Bodhi hasn't used a male that is as bad as others say, is it fair to say this male is all about improving the structure of a plant and it's better suited for those who hunt? You can find a plant like the mother but with improved structure and very little 88g13 in it's effect?

It's hard to imagine a pure indica which has been reported by many as too dominant could also throw phenos that show near none of the dads effects or smell.

IF this dad for example can give me a SSH like plant in effect with a better structure and more density, I would consider it worth a hunt.
IF this "weird high" carries through to most phenos, I would rather avoid it.

Tough call, trying to decide while the sales are on.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Nov 26, 2020)

Morning everyone happy turkey day. Hoping someone can help me out. I was wondering if bodhi might have any available strains that may smell like gas


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy thanksgiving everyone!




Palckl899014 said:


> Morning everyone happy turkey day. Hoping someone can help me out. I was wondering if bodhi might have any available strains that may smell like gas


Many, I would go for a chem/cookie/og cross. You’ll likely find some gas.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving y’all!


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 26, 2020)

May you and all your loved ones have an amazing holiday!


----------



## Worcester (Nov 26, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Happy thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Many, I would go for a chem/cookie/og cross. You’ll likely find some gas.


Happy Thanksgiving colocowboy. Be safe


----------



## Playk328 (Nov 26, 2020)

riumember101 said:


> Thanks for the feedback on the 88g13 male, highly appreciated.
> Seems some strong difference in opinion on this one, some putting it a 10/10 others putting it a 1/10
> 
> I would also like to think Bodhi hasn't used a male that is as bad as others say, is it fair to say this male is all about improving the structure of a plant and it's better suited for those who hunt? You can find a plant like the mother but with improved structure and very little 88g13 in it's effect?
> ...


For me when I ran the black triangle a few years back I got a watermelon pheno from the 88g13hp side that was absolutely amazing, when chopped it made my house smell like I was chopping up watermelons.. That pheno faded into a wonderful red colour that stood out against everything I had at the time.. Unfortunately I lost her when I had to take an emergency trip and had to take down the garden. For me that 88g13 was amzing and I wish I still had it


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 26, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> I kind of assumed that sky lotus used the skywalker cut of og. Its allegedly what kosher/jew gold was called before dutch passion introduced the mazari/blueberry/og cross with a confusingly similar name.
> 
> Made more sense to me that way since all the other og synthesis crosses used the "sorta same" og clone moms.
> 
> Haven't grown it though and haven't even seen many reviews on it, so my covid fever could be making shit up for me.


I didnt know about the Kosher origin. Good info. 

That sucks about you being sick! We hope you get much better soon.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 26, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Morning everyone happy turkey day. Hoping someone can help me out. I was wondering if bodhi might have any available strains that may smell like gas


Just in case you dont mind a bit of lemon in your gas. Lemon Penetration (Lemon Diesel x Snow Lotus) is still available.


----------



## crisnpropa (Nov 26, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Please clarify what you mean, my brains not working.


It was an expression of disappointment. Not with you or the information that you kindly provided, but with the facts of said info.


----------



## rollyouron (Nov 26, 2020)

who is Bodhi?


----------



## Mr Westmont (Nov 26, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Thank you. First for that display here. Either seed pods or none. The seeds are definitely viable. What are the odds of them being fem is my question. Not into genetics until recently. Info is truly appreciated and being absorbed. Learn as you grow program.
> 
> Best wishes all.


I would say that if you didn't have any males around then they are 100 percent chance of a being a fem seeds. But then that would tell you that a herm was in the area real recently right?

Anyone else agree with me?


----------



## Mr Westmont (Nov 26, 2020)

riumember101 said:


> Are others finding the HP crosses too dominant and poor yielding?
> I've yet to try one and the 2 examples I've been looking at both use this dad.


I had a mango hashplant male that one of the biggest yielders Ive ever had. It was a Mango Biche leaner though.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 26, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> I would say that if you didn't have any males around then they are 100 percent chance of a being a fem seeds. But then that would tell you that a herm was in the area real recently right?
> 
> Anyone else agree with me?


I think the only thing you could conclude with 100% certainty would be that he didn’t mean for it to happen.
Beyond that, who knows. Likely they will be unstable, could have the next chemdog in there! If it was the result of hermaphroditism there’s no guarantee of feminization either.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 26, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I think the only thing you could conclude with 100% certainty would be that he didn’t mean for it to happen.
> Beyond that, who knows. Likely they will be unstable, could have the next chemdog in there! If it was the result of hermaphroditism there’s no guarantee of feminization either.


Happy eating day all. 

I know 2 growers close to my house. No males or herms there. All girls here. Only trying to figure out the why. 

I'll know sex soon enough. Gotta bow to curiosity. Gonna drop a few for summer. That was an above average cola size for my grows. Biggest in the grow. 2 liters are not that common with my stock. 

Running a couple of the beans and 2 Jabbas Stash. What to remove from my other slots? 

A big thanks to all again. Peace.


----------



## crisnpropa (Nov 26, 2020)

rollyouron said:


> who is Bodhi?


You are Bodhi. I am Bodhi. We are all Bodhi.
Gate gate paragate parasamgate bodhi svaha.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 27, 2020)

The 6 twin flames that I have in flower atm. The last pic is of the bigger plant from my polyembryonic pair on day 20ish, the smaller of the two is going to have to wait a month or two before I can fit it in.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 27, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> From my understanding, the 88g13/hp is the same male he's been using but the peach rom is a very peach smelling Romulan cut. Matt Riot used a similar cut in his Blue Peaches but recently said it wasn't the same one as the one Bodhi used (but I think earlier said it is the same one so I'm confused tbh). From what I gathered the Peach Romulan has a sweet peach flavor/odor backed with a strong dank. I figure it'd be comparable to @Useful Seeds Appalachian x Bag of Oranges which has a great citrus smell and taste backed by a muskiness. Instead of the citrus, I envision a sweeter flavor reminiscent of a summer Georgia peach.


lol, riot isn't that trustworthy a dude and that has been his mo for over a decade easily. so if ur confused it might be because he lied ijs.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Happy eating day all.
> 
> I know 2 growers close to my house. No males or herms there. All girls here. Only trying to figure out the why.
> 
> ...


Definitely dropping these beans. The best of my grow for this. Tasty and happy!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Nov 28, 2020)

@Bad Dawg Can I just buy the freebies? Hah.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 28, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> View attachment 4754175View attachment 4754178View attachment 4754181


Arent bodhi packs usually $70? Worth pointing out them Bodhi packs are $59.50 right now. 
I picked up Banana spliff ( not much chatter on here about them??) That banana is definitely getting hit with some sort of pollen summer 2021. Space monkey cuz @hilllbill loves that strain so much, WOMO for my freebie and looking forward to baddawgs freebie, harlequin bx× sunshine 4.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 28, 2020)

Only a couple days till full moon. Get those beans ready for dunking people. I think I’m going Cherry Queen, Granola Funk Remix, Terpenado.


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 28, 2020)

Black Light Fantasy...Smell reminds me of the word grape...... Im excited as I lucked out with the pack and have 5 beautiful females running at the same time, 4 with similar beautiful structure and one with really slow growth....Wish I kept the male, thought id get another but they were all females...

I ended up getting silly with purple and ordered csi urkle x t1000 and another one...Now I really wish i had the male pollen


----------



## Boosky (Nov 28, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> Only a couple days till full moon. Get those beans ready for dunking people. I think I’m going Cherry Queen, Granola Funk Remix, Terpenado.


Secret Chief on deck...pulled it out of the fridge already awhile ago, so it's got to go.


----------



## YardG (Nov 28, 2020)

A little torturous lurking in these forums at this time of year - no place to do an indoor grow so I'll just have to sit back and observe for awhile.


----------



## Tiflis (Nov 28, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I picked up Banana spliff ( not much chatter on here about them??)


I'm trying to start 3 of those, but nothing poking through yet.


----------



## GreenTools (Nov 28, 2020)

So, you can be banned from this site if the admin sees you offer up seeds/clones to trade between members, but linking straight up sales flyers are permitted if you are a paid advertiser? That's some fucked up rules.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 28, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> So, you can be banned from this site if the admin sees you offer up seeds/clones to trade between members, but linking straight up sales flyers are permitted if you are a paid advertiser? That's some fucked up rules.


Dont talk about it in open forum, no-tell motel know what I'm sayin?


----------



## SFnone (Nov 28, 2020)

yeah, you can't trade seeds or clones, but if you meet someone who wants to trade something like steering wheel covers, who just also happens to be growing a certain strain you want, and you exchange emails, there is nothing against that.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 28, 2020)

hey @crisnpropa, were the Browns winners, or did they fall a little short?


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 28, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> So, you can be banned from this site if the admin sees you offer up seeds/clones to trade between members, but linking straight up sales flyers are permitted if you are a paid advertiser? That's some fucked up rules.


That's what we get for skimming/skipping reading forum rules. 
 
I'm guilty of it, but now I'm on the straight and narrow.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 28, 2020)

GreenTools said:


> So, you can be banned from this site if the admin sees you offer up seeds/clones to trade between members, but linking straight up sales flyers are permitted if you are a paid advertiser? That's some fucked up rules.


 a very interesting statement.
This life is strange. Nothing is fair. Rules are what they are (at the time they are...), but with some ingenuity and determination, all obstacles can be surmounted. It is lovely that something like this forum can happen in the first place. 
To those involved: Thanks for the Lazy Lightning. I got a heady, floaty one. Planting the rest of the pack now. 
I hope someone finds something amazing. I hope it's me.


----------



## riumember101 (Nov 28, 2020)

Looks like I might have to give GLG a try, far more Bodhi in stock than Attitude.
So the buy 2 get 1 free offer means if I buy 2 of the same pack, I'll get the same pack as a 3rd? or can I specify the 3rd?

Thanks


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 28, 2020)

riumember101 said:


> Looks like I might have to give GLG a try, far more Bodhi in stock than Attitude.
> So the buy 2 get 1 free offer means if I buy 2 of the same pack, I'll get the same pack as a 3rd? or can I specify the 3rd?
> 
> Thanks


You pick freebie from a separate list. Put a pair in your cart to see options.


----------



## crisnpropa (Nov 28, 2020)

SFnone said:


> hey @crisnpropa, were the Browns winners, or did they fall a little short?


With great sadness I must report that I only had one male that was eventually culled. The reason being: the other seedlings I am embarrassed and ashamed to admit that I ended up pulling them in a fit of paranoia when the authorities showed up at the location. They rang the door bell and were actually looking for the neighbors. I was filled with much regret after realizing my hasty mistake. It's taken me a bit of [enter vocabulary word here] to share and admit this, considering your gesture of generosity and trust. I apologize for that and it won't happen again!
I've seen some nice photos of Bandaid and have been considering grabbing a few packs from the Doc. It looks similar to some version of the Brown. 
I am sorry because I know I could have done better and feel that I let you down. Thank you again for your gesture. Much Respect.


----------



## BugattiOH (Nov 28, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4676551
> 
> Cherry Sativa x SSDD
> 
> ...


Did Peach hashplant terps translate well?


----------



## riumember101 (Nov 29, 2020)

Made an order based on the information given here, thanks everyone!
Looking to make one more on GLG and they have some of the cherry strains in stock.

I am weighing up Bing vs Cherry Queen, plenty of CQ pictures online and they yield huge, but pure cherry matters more for me here.

Reading comments from people like @hillbill it sounds like Bing is the better offering for Cherry phenos but I can't find a single picture online for Bing.

How is the structure on Bing and does it yield ok?

Thanks!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 29, 2020)

Bing will yield and stink more but it does carry more Wookie terpenes, my first CQs were smaller than some but coul$ have been the grower. Just now have 3 CQ up from dirt in red Solos. Cherry Queen is more Pine and Earthy and all Afghan.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Bing will yield and stink more but it does carry more Wookie terpenes, my first CQs were smaller than some but coul$ have been the grower. Just now have 3 CQ up from dirt in red Solos. Cherry Queen is more Pine and Earthy and all Afghan.


Did you experience any intersex issues? I have a pack untouched, but more info before planting is always helpful.
Thanks.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 29, 2020)

riumember101 said:


> Made an order based on the information given here, thanks everyone!
> Looking to make one more on GLG and they have some of the cherry strains in stock.
> 
> I am weighing up Bing vs Cherry Queen, plenty of CQ pictures online and they yield huge, but pure cherry matters more for me here.
> ...


Do the Bing for daytime, Cherry Queen for relaxing. Ive had Cherry Queen and the effects were awesome, but just a touch of cherry.
But with Bing, there being Skunk in the Wookie should bring more fruit sweetness after a cure.
i grew a Power Kush (Skunk x Afghan) from Dinafem, i know haha. It smelled like a skunk had stepped in dog shit. Twice. After 1 month cure it transformed into sweet strawberry jam!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 29, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> That's what we get for skimming/skipping reading forum rules.
> 
> I'm guilty of it, but now I'm on the straight and narrow.


1 month ago i could not find that "no sharing or gifting" rule in the rules page. I will look again.
So i checked again and did not see it at this Terms and Rules page (link):



Terms and rules



Anyone know where to look?


----------



## SFnone (Nov 29, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> With great sadness I must report that I only had one male that was eventually culled. The reason being: the other seedlings I am embarrassed and ashamed to admit that I ended up pulling them in a fit of paranoia when the authorities showed up at the location. They rang the door bell and were actually looking for the neighbors. I was filled with much regret after realizing my hasty mistake. It's taken me a bit of [enter vocabulary word here] to share and admit this, considering your gesture of generosity and trust. I apologize for that and it won't happen again!
> I've seen some nice photos of Bandaid and have been considering grabbing a few packs from the Doc. It looks similar to some version of the Brown.
> I am sorry because I know I could have done better and feel that I let you down. Thank you again for your gesture. Much Respect.


It's cool, I was just wondering if the smell was right, as I've never had the legit stuff from NYC. Sorry it didn't work out for you!


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 29, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> 1 month ago i could not find that "no sharing or gifting" rule in the rules page. I will look again.
> So i checked again and did not see it at this Terms and Rules page (link):
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I want to challenge the woman with the cancle button based on those findings haha
I'll stick to private email for such things.


----------



## Green Puddin (Nov 29, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm not sure I want to challenge the woman with the cancle button based on those findings haha
> I'll stick to private email for such things.


Yes smart men pick there battles wisely lol


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 29, 2020)

Green Puddin said:


> Yes smart men pick there battles wisely lol


I witnessed her power before. RBJF was here one day sharring the love, and then "poof!" he was gone.


----------



## Green Puddin (Nov 29, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I witnessed her power before. RBJF was here one day sharring the love, and then "poof!" he was gone.


Like a fart in the wind ...... a generous fart mind you !!!!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 29, 2020)

There was promotion, he knew what he was doing.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 29, 2020)

Anybody know if there's a Christmas Bodhi drop or restock? I'd like another chance at grabbing Purple Unicorn.


----------



## Kind Sir (Nov 29, 2020)

I’ve have leftover sunshine daydream seeds, but looking to buy some more. I’m interested in indica dominant, and maby something that IS NOT a normal skunky strain that’ll go through my carbon filter.
I remember some of their good older strains, but what’s good now? Any help would be super swell.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 29, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> There was promotion, he knew what he was doing.


I would guess that if RBJF had paid to advertise on riu, he would have been allowed to openly share his work with us. But i could be wrong. I do know that his thorough grow reports are missed by many.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 29, 2020)

Kind Sir said:


> I’ve have leftover sunshine daydream seeds, but looking to buy some more. I’m interested in indica dominant, and maby something that IS NOT a normal skunky strain that’ll go through my carbon filter.
> I remember some of their good older strains, but what’s good now? Any help would be super swell.


I haven't grown Mothers Hashplant and its widely available now. But i did grow its mom Mothers Milk and there was very little smell.
Anyone run any non-stinky Hashplant strains?
After a little research on riu, i found this:
"Bodhi selected the G13Hashplant male for its burnt rubber/skunk/hashplant smells and flavors while still blending well with the females characteristics." Mmmmmmm "burnt rubber and skunk". So maaaybe i was premature to suggest a Hashplant cross for your low-odor grow.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 29, 2020)

I miss that fool too!


----------



## Kind Sir (Nov 29, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I haven't grown Mothers Hashplant and its widely available now. But i did grow its mom Mothers Milk and there was very little smell.
> Anyone run any non-stinky Hashplant strains?
> After a little research on riu, i found this:
> "Bodhi selected the G13Hashplant male for its burnt rubber/skunk/hashplant smells and flavors while still blending well with the females characteristics." Mmmmmmm "burnt rubber and skunk". So maaaybe i was premature to suggest a Hashplant cross for your low-odor grow.


Lol. Burnt rubber skunk, sounds lovely. I appreciate it my friend. It’s not a huge deal, the smell, I could always run a bigger carbon filter or something. I have a phresh filter.
Forgetting the smell topic, what other strains do you recommend?

I know phenos are hit or miss sometimes. I was hoping to get one that may show some cool colors. I remember Goji OG was popular before. Was looking at Great Lake Genetics as a supplier.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 30, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I would guess that if RBJF had paid to advertise on riu, he would have been allowed to openly share his work with us. But i could be wrong. I do know that his thorough grow reports are missed by many.


Weird fight to pick. What's to gain? I feel you, I really do, but... They have the "right" to boot your ass for zero reason if that is their prerogative. They can do what they want to do. Their prerogative.  that Bobby Brown song will be stuck in my mind for days now... Websites are someone else's property. You play there by grace alone. 
The brother gifted 2 packs my way! BLF and Choc D. Did he start a business? If these black lime fantasy smoke as nice as they look, I'd consider shifting monetary units his direction. He could have walked among us for the remainder of his days with pockets overflowing with beans passed freely. Just a quiet little "beans..?" Here and there. And if starting a monetary venture? Well, grease the wheel so that it turns smoothly on the shaft, or else there will be resistance and friction. 
I'm inside with the Lazy Lightning,DLA6,and OM4 that I grew outside in summer. The LL is a heavier feeder. Anyone confirm this? I'm growing the rest of the pack out and would like to adjust without the guessing game.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 30, 2020)

Kind Sir said:


> Lol. Burnt rubber skunk, sounds lovely. I appreciate it my friend. It’s not a huge deal, the smell, I could always run a bigger carbon filter or something. I have a phresh filter.
> Forgetting the smell topic, what other strains do you recommend?
> 
> I know phenos are hit or miss sometimes. I was hoping to get one that may show some cool colors. I remember Goji OG was popular before. Was looking at Great Lake Genetics as a supplier.


I havent grown anything thats in stock now but... from whats in stock i have read enthusiastic reviews of these two:
Black Raspberry (has a Goji mom) and Space Monkey (Gorilla Glue mom). The Space Monkey will prob. smell strong but lots of people on this thread love it. Wookie dad for both strains should bring some colorful plants.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 30, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> Weird fight to pick. What's to gain? I feel you, I really do, but... They have the "right" to boot your ass for zero reason if that is their prerogative. They can do what they want to do. Their prerogative.  that Bobby Brown song will be stuck in my mind for days now... Websites are someone else's property. You play there by grace alone.
> The brother gifted 2 packs my way! BLF and Choc D. Did he start a business? If these black lime fantasy smoke as nice as they look, I'd consider shifting monetary units his direction. He could have walked among us for the remainder of his days with pockets overflowing with beans passed freely. Just a quiet little "beans..?" Here and there. And if starting a monetary venture? Well, grease the wheel so that it turns smoothly on the shaft, or else there will be resistance and friction.
> I'm inside with the Lazy Lightning,DLA6,and OM4 that I grew outside in summer. The LL is a heavier feeder. Anyone confirm this? I'm growing the rest of the pack out and would like to adjust without the guessing game.


All true, it would just help to know the “unwritten rules” before hand. But yes we are guests on this site so we must be sensitive to the potential legal issues riu faces.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 30, 2020)

Kind Sir said:


> I’ve have leftover sunshine daydream seeds, but looking to buy some more. I’m interested in indica dominant, and maby something that IS NOT a normal skunky strain that’ll go through my carbon filter.
> I remember some of their good older strains, but what’s good now? Any help would be super swell.


Also anything w a Purple Unicorn parent should be nice. Magenta Hashplant (PU mom) or Unicorn Milk (PU dad). Unicorn Milk esp. interests me as Mothers Milk was great!


----------



## riumember101 (Nov 30, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I havent grown anything thats in stock now but... from whats in stock i have read enthusiastic reviews of these two:
> Black Raspberry (has a Goji mom) and Space Monkey (Gorilla Glue mom). The Space Monkey will prob. smell strong but lots of people on this thread love it. Wookie dad for both strains should bring some colorful plants.


Anything with wookie in it is going to stink and require good filters.

The Space Monkey is a real stinker right from late veg to the smell it'll leave in your house after smoking it, hard to say which side stinks more between GG#4 and the Wookie phenos in that one, they're both very stinky in different ways.


----------



## ben10inches (Nov 30, 2020)

Got some peach romulans running day 28 of flower. This one is just pure vigour, smells more like hash. Another one shows similar characteristics but less vigor smells a mix of peach and hash. third one has a strong peach smell with no side branching, didnt get to flower her yet. Anyone have experience with Chem Kesey? Got some growing too but they dont smell as much.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 30, 2020)

Since running Wookie derivatives, I now run an in-tent scrubber as well as a carbon filter on exhaust.


----------



## Bears_win (Dec 1, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Arent bodhi packs usually $70? Worth pointing out them Bodhi packs are $59.50 right now.
> I picked up Banana spliff ( not much chatter on here about them??) That banana is definitely getting hit with some sort of pollen summer 2021. Space monkey cuz @hilllbill loves that strain so much, WOMO for my freebie and looking forward to baddawgs freebie, harlequin bx× sunshine 4.


I stocked up on a couple packs banana spliff as well, have the similar plans as you for next year. 
Got packs of Symbiotic genetics Banana punch x gmo that is large yielding so that’s #1 contender for a banana spliff male pollen chuck. 
And thinking maybe Pura Vida F2s x banana spliff to see what that’s about. ( big thanks to a RIU member who gave these as donations to be given as freebies.. very generous and much appreciation) 

And took clones from fully budded depleted done, gone, thrashed plants on nov 5th and they took! They look terrible but they have roots. I’ll reveg and take cuts. These plants were the best of show in my garden and all of them huge yielders and frosty.

Top contenders from that experiment are Goji OG F2s from respect genetics got them from JBC as freebies and were fantastic.

And my indoor buddies got some apple fritz that are supposed to be real nice. I might jump on the hype train dust the fritters and see if it’s good. 

Last but not least Purple Jasmine ( Jahgoo) x banana spliff. Jahgoo is a funky strain, hard to grow with difficult structure. She’s got a great nose and is Powerful, you know the saying the dose makes the medicine/poison? All to true with her.

I’m excited to do a breeding experiment. I’m def a Rookie when it comes to nomenclature. But I know what I’m looking for and a big part of dialing in your genetics is starting with great genetics. Shoulders and giants.

@natureboygrower what are your plans for summer any special genetics you’re looking at to cross?


----------



## Kind Sir (Dec 1, 2020)

Bears_win said:


> I stocked up on a couple packs banana spliff as well, have the similar plans as you for next year.
> Got packs of Symbiotic genetics Banana punch x gmo that is large yielding so that’s #1 contender for a banana spliff male pollen chuck.
> And thinking maybe Pura Vida F2s x banana spliff to see what that’s about. ( big thanks to a RIU member who gave these as donations to be given as freebies.. very generous and much appreciation)
> 
> ...


I’ve grown some Bodhi before but this was a few years ago when goji og and sunshine daydream were popular. Still have some sunshine daydream, any suggestions on what I should get now?

I got a few suggestions and just wanted to hear what you have to say before I order. I’m not super picky, didn’t want something hard to grow (like you mentioned,) and indica dominant if possible.


----------



## Bears_win (Dec 1, 2020)

Others will know better, but I liked the Deep line Alchemy crosses. 

These are Indicas from all over the world ( Middle East, Pakistan, Kashmir) that have been selected as hashplants ( think temple balls hash) for hundreds perhaps thousands of years. Some intrepid traveler brought them back, flowered them and crossed them.
They are labeled DLA followed by a # on seedbanks. bodhi crossed them into the G13 hashplant male and I don’t think you can go wrong with any of them. I’m particularly intrigued by the Kashmir, Lebanese, and Pakistani lines. Not sure what # those are perhaps someone else can elaborate if they know.
Hopefully that’s not too confusing.

Other than that I like the granola funk v1 ( GSC x Wookie) it was very easy to grow non fussy and great yields that were earlier finishing. Strong nose. The ones I did had a citrus smell which I thought unusual. 

Anything with the Appalachia male is very strong smelling. Mountain temple is great and had a sweet hazy wreck nose. Big yielder. 

Truthfully I think most of his stuff is pretty top shelf. Katsu and useful seeds also use some of his work in some of their crosses i believe so they may have some “bodhi” gear with a twist.
Things I haven’t tried of his but sound interesting 
Kailash ( chem x snow lotus)
Air guitar ( temple x wookie) this has the appalachian male lineage
Any of the purple unicorn crosses.

FWIW any and all of the above info is opinion and could very well be incorrect. 
But I hope it helps, share what you get when you get it please.


----------



## Kind Sir (Dec 1, 2020)

Bears_win said:


> Others will know better, but I liked the Deep line Alchemy crosses.
> 
> These are Indicas from all over the world ( Middle East, Pakistan, Kashmir) that have been selected as hashplants ( think temple balls hash) for hundreds perhaps thousands of years. Some intrepid traveler brought them back, flowered them and crossed them.
> They are labeled DLA followed by a # on seedbanks. bodhi crossed them into the G13 hashplant male and I don’t think you can go wrong with any of them. I’m particularly intrigued by the Kashmir, Lebanese, and Pakistani lines. Not sure what # those are perhaps someone else can elaborate if they know.
> ...


Respect, thanks. Going to take another gander at Great Lakes genetics, and either order tonight or in the morning. I’ll be doing a notill grow and will be documenting it, and am excited. Snow lotus and Appalachian were two I’ve read a good amount about, also read good things about purple unicorn crosses. Again, thanks for your help leaning me in the right direction.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2020)

1 Black Triangle down at 63 days full range of trichs turning rapidly from clear quickly past milky To amber. Hardest buds I ever had on a plant, heavy feeder demands a lot of phosphorus. Strong burned shotshell powder and black pepper and a side of skunk. Good size and trainable.

So are my 3 Guava Wookie down at 55 days on account of amber trichs, exceptional at that with long thick stems and big round heads with most cloudy or pearl looking and amber in every scope shot. 15-65-20 ratio. Each plant a bit more rangy than the next but all fairy compact and great for LST. Incredibly damn loud, Pine, Cedar and turpentine and my wife’s nose says strong pissy diapers. This strain could be a real winner


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 1, 2020)

So i pulled a little more than a half pound from 2 pots of that Phone Home that i pictured....normally i have between 8 and 10 pots under 1 light (1kw) so that puts it on pace to hit 2 lb per light...i'd still have to run a full light of it to see if it happens, but it's definitley a good sign and im running it again...that wasn't a mom either, those were clones of it - smell isn't really loud, more light, but smells really nice and not the same as the other pheno...smoke-wise, it's really good - i harvested it about 10 days ago, and it hung for a week, got trimmed and it's been in jars for 2 days, so we'll see if it picks up more octane with a couple more week cure

the other pheno with the constantly dying leaves finished with some smaller buds, but it smells a lot different, its a lot louder, and it's awesome smoke - buds are really nice, but just small - i tossed that plant, but it's also why i grabbed another pack - if i can find a cross between these 2 phenos with the super loud buds and the high yield really vigorous plant, i'd be thrilled

so overall, i'd highly recommend running the Phone Home


----------



## Kind Sir (Dec 1, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> So i pulled a little more than a half pound from 2 pots of that Phone Home that i pictured....normally i have between 8 and 10 pots under 1 light (1kw) so that puts it on pace to hit 2 lb per light...i'd still have to run a full light of it to see if it happens, but it's definitley a good sign and im running it again...that wasn't a mom either, those were clones of it - smell isn't really loud, more light, but smells really nice and not the same as the other pheno...smoke-wise, it's really good - i harvested it about 10 days ago, and it hung for a week, got trimmed and it's been in jars for 2 days, so we'll see if it picks up more octane with a couple more week cure
> 
> the other pheno with the constantly dying leaves finished with some smaller buds, but it smells a lot different, its a lot louder, and it's awesome smoke - buds are really nice, but just small - i tossed that plant, but it's also why i grabbed another pack - if i can find a cross between these 2 phenos with the super loud buds and the high yield really vigorous plant, i'd be thrilled
> 
> so overall, i'd highly recommend running the Phone Home


I was actually looking at this one bc it looked like a nice cross. Any pictures of the buds?


----------



## bbxww (Dec 1, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Sounds like a winner. I have a few packs of DLA5 x Goji that will have to do for now.. hopefully he will release more.


Word on the street is that the DLA5 X GOJI cross is STUNNING!


----------



## jp68 (Dec 1, 2020)

bbxww said:


> Word on the street is that the DLA5 X GOJI cross is STUNNING!


Bbhp x goi was impressive and kept a cut. up high that dives into a narcotic couchlock. Similar high to my wookie orgasm keeper. Cant wait to run the unicorn milk to see how the nepali expresses itself there


----------



## Pupelle (Dec 2, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> Anybody tried Black Triangle x ssdd or heard of any reports?



Black Triangle x SSDD. Extreme frost and very powerful terps. Strong high, not as psychoactive as my black triangle was, but very very high quality.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> View attachment 4757710
> Black Triangle x SSDD. Extreme frost and very powerful terps. Strong high, not as psychoactive as my black triangle was, but very very high quality.


This plant just looks like it will taste good!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 2, 2020)

Has anybody seen a bad cross with the SSDD male? ive yet to see a complaint so far


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 2, 2020)

Kind Sir said:


> I was actually looking at this one bc it looked like a nice cross. Any pictures of the buds?



i don't normally take bud shots but i'll see what i can do


----------



## Rock.A.Roo (Dec 2, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> Has anybody seen a bad cross with the SSDD male? ive yet to see a complaint so far


I'm wondering the same! A couple weeks ago I asked what the SSDD male brings to the table and didn't get any replies...


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 2, 2020)

All my female 4 granola funks are super stunts...Its been over 3 months and some are still 8 inches tall....

And all my seeds are planted and gone....

Sux....Anyone else?

I have the most vigorous stunt cloned, im curious to see if the clone will grow slowly, hoping for the opposite


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 2, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> All my female 4 granola funks are super stunts...Its been over 3 months and some are still 8 inches tall....
> 
> And all my seeds are planted and gone....
> 
> ...


Mine vegetates slowly.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Dec 2, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> GLG has Skylotus beans, a kind of rarity i think? There are 56 packs available but the first 55 are mine!


Might be worth noting if only for informational/historical purposes that Sky Lotus, using the Skywalker OG mom, is actually Sky Lotus v2. Sky Lotus v1 used Snow Lotus as the mom and was Snow Lotus x Endless Sky F2. 




> sky lotus (snow lotus x endless sky f2 )
> endless sky is a big yeilding, frosty, super knockout indica hybrid made famous by dr greenthumb, its a cross between an iranian indica and grenadine.
> the snow lotus is the star child of afgooey and a x19 leaning blockhead male, she is truly amazing, incredibly resinous, smells of african violets, and will put you down hard. she has the effect of people waking up with the pipe still in their hand, i call her the 30 minute warning, you have 30 minutes to get to somewhere safe before the creeper effect fully kicks in and lays you out.
> 
> https://themodern.farm/Bodhi.txt


----------



## hillbill (Dec 2, 2020)

5 Wolfpack to the Viva Towel sauna, one bean looks weak,


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 2, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 5 Wolfpack to the Viva Towel sauna, one bean looks weak,


Wolfpack! That’s one I slept on and regretted! I’ll be enjoying that grow with you, I think I got a cross as a freebie.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 2, 2020)

Rock.A.Roo said:


> I'm wondering the same! A couple weeks ago I asked what the SSDD male brings to the table and didn't get any replies...


It's a pretty new male for Bodhi so it would be hard for some to say yet. I didn't like anything from the straight ssdd I ran years ago. But I've run straight Kashmir Azad and his Kashmir #22 x SSDD has been all fire that brings in at least fuel to every pheno so far and a couple phenos with a fuel and mango/passion fruit type of mix that's awesome. Probably my favorite plant right now is one of these.

Sometimes, from what I've seen too, the real magic in a certain "strain" might not be the strain line itself, but the outcrosses that it can produce.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 2, 2020)

My field trip was great until it hermed but that's because of the forum....and i grew forum for a while until it hermed too much....so i'd say that the ssdd male brought a lot of vigor as they were some really vigorous plants....they definitley had some new funk to them too - yield was also great and potency was through the roof

i have kashmir sunshine, sunshine queen, bubba katsu x ssdd, and tigermelon2 x ssdd - one of those is defineitley being popped next


----------



## detgreenthumb (Dec 2, 2020)

Who's sitting on a pack(s) of Sunshine #3? Chem 3 × SSDD. Need more for a proper preservation/breeding project. Get with me, I'm a big fan of trades and definitely have lots of good stuff in the vault. If you're interested in flat out selling I'd be happy to oblige as well


----------



## detgreenthumb (Dec 2, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> My field trip was great until it hermed but that's because of the forum....and i grew forum for a while until it hermed too much....so i'd say that the ssdd male brought a lot of vigor as they were some really vigorous plants....they definitley had some new funk to them too - yield was also great and potency was through the roof
> 
> i have kashmir sunshine, sunshine queen, bubba katsu x ssdd, and tigermelon2 x ssdd - one of those is defineitley being popped next


I tell you one thing, you can't go wrong with the Tigermelon. I've seen some phenomenal plants come out of that lineage


----------



## Mr Westmont (Dec 3, 2020)

I got a Lazy Lightning hashplant leaner curing in a jar right now that I harvested about 3 weeks ago. I smoked a bit yesterday, and it was good. Not mind blowing for a long term stoner like me, but my friends were pretty ripped. Anyone ever had a hashplant leaner that was worth keeping?


----------



## Pupelle (Dec 3, 2020)

Purple Unicorn F5


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 3, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Purple Unicorn F5
> View attachment 4758494


I hope this makes an appearance in the next restock!

Edit: Looks to be fine gardening too.


----------



## Clarky16 (Dec 3, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> View attachment 4757710
> Black Triangle x SSDD. Extreme frost and very powerful terps. Strong high, not as psychoactive as my black triangle was, but very very high quality.


Thanks for the info Pupelle. Have a nice strong but floppy SSDD I was going to cross with an especially powerful TK leaning BT. Unfortunately I may have lost the clones of the BT. Hope it comes back in stock.


----------



## Clarky16 (Dec 3, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Purple Unicorn F5
> View attachment 4758494


Got a pack of them growing about 2/3 weeks from harvest. Half the plants look somewhat like yours, tall with the buds corkscrewing up the entire stalks. The other half grew out some monster colas. All starting to flop over. Mine are a little light on the frost compared to my other plants but it sure will look good in a jar. Gonna make for some nice xmas presents. I'll try to get some pics up in the next few days. Also have 2 Agent Orange/Goji OG going if anyone has tried that I'd love to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## mindriot (Dec 3, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> Got a pack of them growing about 2/3 weeks from harvest. Half the plants look somewhat like yours, tall with the buds corkscrewing up the entire stalks. The other half grew out some monster colas. All starting to flop over. Mine are a little light on the frost compared to my other plants but it sure will look good in a jar. Gonna make for some nice xmas presents. I'll try to get some pics up in the next few days. Also have 2 Agent Orange/Goji OG going if anyone has tried that I'd love to hear your thoughts on it.


 Agent Orange/Gogi OG was great.. had 2 females from the pack, one was earthy, the other was straight blood orange. It carried over to the smoke pretty well. Not the most potent but very tasty.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 3, 2020)

I forgot how I put up side lighting and just switched them on. No larfy bullshit here folks!



Electric Cowboy Larry Leaner. As you can see, the stem vigor is much better than the original Larry. Terpenes and high are mostly un-changed.



Cherry Sativa x SSDD keeper. Grows like an absolute beast, stretches nearly 3x, but the smoke and terpenes are to die for. There won’t be much space in the canopy after the buds finish swelling.



Peach Hashplant keeper. Again with the Hashplant stem vigor. I need to buy more hashplant crosses.



Goji OG F2 stacking really well. Very excited to see how she runs in this sealed environment. Her resin production is already dramatically higher than it was in the open vented room. I think she is sensitive to changes. Likes consistency. She is also a HEAVY feeder.

If anyone has been wondering where I have been, I have been harvesting a run full of Doc D’s genetics. Specifically Bandaid Haze ix 3.0 and a Mullum/Oaxacan cross. And headbanger but that isn’t bodhi.



Bandaid Haze - Backstory: There were these seeds that came from this Spanish grower in South Holland, Ronni aka Ronaldo, who was part of the “A5 crew”, who had a Thai pollinate his room. “a5” is shorthand for ‘nl5 x haze A’ different from her sister “c5”, or ‘nl5 x haze C’. These seeds were sent to e.T., who then shared some with Bodhi. Bodhi germinated them in early 2013 and all he got was one male (a5Haze x Mirakel). He doesn’t normally keep males if there are no females to evaluate but he used it anyway to pollinate the Cuban Black Haze cut that he had. The strain was referred to as Piff by Bodhi initially. The beans were shared almost exclusively with Doc D, who after running them selected the Piff #7 and shared a cut of it back with Bodhi. Bodhi had it tested and it came back in the high 20’s. Bodhi and Doc D shared cuts with other forum members here in late 2014 and after some discussion most of us agree that it is actually better than Cuban Black Haze and it also has a shorter flower time (100 days). Everyone, Bodhi, Doc D, e.T and everyone else, refer to this cut now as “Bandaid Haze”. Bodhi coined the term because, “it heals all wounds.

The Bandaid Haze ix 3.0 is Bandaid Haze no. 7 x A5/Thai Bx. It grows really well, smokes really well, smells really good.. It’s really good!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 3, 2020)

Rock.A.Roo said:


> I'm wondering the same! A couple weeks ago I asked what the SSDD male brings to the table and didn't get any replies...


The problem with explaining what it brings to the table is.. It just isn’t very simple to explain since the SSDD dad is giving half of its chromosomes to the progeny. It all depends on how hetero/homozygous/recessive/dominant the plants in the pairings are, and how close the allele-linked traits are to one another.

The best I can say is that it brings relaxing effects, frost, and can improved bud development on lower yielding plants. The butter-muffin terpenes are easily over-powered by louder females so the SSDD terpene expression may be lower in the progeny.

As far as cons.. You have increased susceptibility for PM and botrytis. SSDD basically has zero pest/mold/stress resistance even when healthy. I hunted my Cherry Sativa x SSDD keeper in a sealed room and one of the buds had a big web of botrytis in one of the crevices. It was a rogue spore, but I am keeping a close eye on the current run with them to make sure nothing happens. I strapped an FPR 10 20x20” filter to a box fan and run it in the sealed room to further filter the air. SSDD is a massive primadonna but the smoke is so damn good.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Dec 3, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> Got a pack of them growing about 2/3 weeks from harvest. Half the plants look somewhat like yours, tall with the buds corkscrewing up the entire stalks. The other half grew out some monster colas. All starting to flop over. Mine are a little light on the frost compared to my other plants but it sure will look good in a jar. Gonna make for some nice xmas presents. I'll try to get some pics up in the next few days. Also have 2 Agent Orange/Goji OG going if anyone has tried that I'd love to hear your thoughts on it.


Had a pair of goji x orange. I had one that was very navel orange tasting. Bright and tangy. The other was darker, rounder, more "earthy" tasting. Same as @mindriot, not powerful, but amazing taste. I would love to have a giant lump of hash from this.


----------



## jp68 (Dec 3, 2020)

The ssdd male seems legit . scored a keeper with the butterberry thing in the one pack of sunshinehead i ran . There were multiple keepers in that pack so havent run another pack as i scored what was being sought


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 3, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> I tell you one thing, you can't go wrong with the Tigermelon. I've seen some phenomenal plants come out of that lineage


Dude i had a killer Snow Leopard a while back, which was why i grabbed that 


Ya know the other thing is, SSDD's been around for about 10 years now, so if B's breeding with a male SSDD, it isn't just a toss to the wind


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 3, 2020)

jp68 said:


> The ssdd male seems legit . scored a keeper with the butterberry thing in the one pack of sunshinehead i ran . There were multiple keepers in that pack so havent run another pack as i scored what was being sought


I slept on all of the SSDD crosses and regret it.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 3, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4758538
> 
> View attachment 4758543
> 
> ...


Whatre those white cone things you're using to water?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 3, 2020)

Looks like hydrolocks


----------



## Clarky16 (Dec 3, 2020)

A few PU f5


----------



## Clarky16 (Dec 3, 2020)

Agent Orange x Goji OG


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 3, 2020)

Clarky16 said:


> View attachment 4758868
> 
> Agent Orange x Goji OG


Is that Brisco's Orgi?


----------



## Rock.A.Roo (Dec 3, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> The problem with explaining what it brings to the table is.. It just isn’t very simple to explain since the SSDD dad is giving half of its chromosomes to the progeny. It all depends on how hetero/homozygous/recessive/dominant the plants in the pairings are, and how close the allele-linked traits are to one another.
> 
> The best I can say is that it brings relaxing effects, frost, and can improved bud development on lower yielding plants. The butter-muffin terpenes are easily over-powered by louder females so the SSDD terpene expression may be lower in the progeny.
> 
> As far as cons.. You have increased susceptibility for PM and botrytis. SSDD basically has zero pest/mold/stress resistance even when healthy. I hunted my Cherry Sativa x SSDD keeper in a sealed room and one of the buds had a big web of botrytis in one of the crevices. It was a rogue spore, but I am keeping a close eye on the current run with them to make sure nothing happens. I strapped an FPR 10 20x20” filter to a box fan and run it in the sealed room to further filter the air. SSDD is a massive primadonna but the smoke is so damn good.


That is perfect!
Thank you sir!


----------



## Clarky16 (Dec 3, 2020)

Unrelated Lime pheno of Chernobyl. Plan is to cross this with SSDD, BT and whatever else I have around


----------



## Clarky16 (Dec 3, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Is that Brisco's Orgi?


Its the in house freebie from JBC


----------



## mindriot (Dec 3, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Is that Brisco's Orgi?


 Respect Genetics freebies from JBC


----------



## newguy41410 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hey guys, after 3 years of growing I've finally run through my Goji OG and SSDD seed packs and although I got a couple great phenos I didn't manage to keep any of them  I'm currently in early veg with some Hollyweed seedlings and want to buy some more seed packs for my upcoming grow. I usually buy from JBC Seeds and Greatlakes Genetics. Are there any bodhi packs currently in stock that you guys would recommend I get my hands on before I potentially regret it? Anything that will likely go down as one of Bodhi's favorite strains perhaps? I've heard some good things about More Cowbell.. currently leaning toward that strain because I've heard great things about forum cut GSC and i've never even had a good batch of GSC before. Any recommendations on some potentially "legendary" Bodhi strains that are currently in stock?


----------



## Freshbakd (Dec 4, 2020)

So anyone seen any winter love offerings? I have seen the first I know of chem91 skunkva x purple unicorn f3. As for any crosses you should grab i know purple northern lights is a less available one and was in stock at speakeasy the other day but the sales may have beat ya. Saw a couple people online say it was great but I would have to let ya know in the future


----------



## hillbill (Dec 4, 2020)

Discovered I moved a tab down on a timer when I switched to CST, May cost a Lemon Hashplant v2 as well as a Greenpoint Tomahawk. Oh shit.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 4, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Discovered I moved a tab down on a timer when I switched to CST, May cost a Lemon Hashplant v2 as well as a Greenpoint Tomahawk. Oh shit.


I have made shifts of up to an hour in flower without issue! You might be ok brother!


----------



## YardG (Dec 4, 2020)

Or is that adding time, i.e. 15 minutes or something, to the lights on period?

Hoping for the best.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 4, 2020)

I think that’s what he meant, I think a random tab in the middle of the cycle would be most problematic but I can say interrupted light cycle is still less stressful than something like a light leak. In nature during monsoon season plants may only get intermittent light for a few hours at a time for days on end.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 4, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I have made shifts of up to an hour in flower without issue! You might be ok brother!


Sadly, the tab was up in the middle of the “lights off” time and both have funny looking flower buds, I do perpetual and have 2 34 day Sour Bubble and still further along, 2 41 day, Starflight Guava.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 4, 2020)

Aww man, maybe they will straighten out. I’ve had stuff like that go on in my outdoor, this year they all did a flower and stretch and then re-flower type thing. Still came out ok.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 4, 2020)

The Tomahawk as well As Lemon Hashplant v2 are in the compost, watching the rest, not commercial here and plenty secure with herb so no panic.


----------



## bobross42 (Dec 4, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> A buddy ran 3 or 4 females of time bandit outdoors this season. They chonked out nice bushes of some big chunky buds. Fuely earthy hash flavors and the usual hashplant effects. Nice smoke from what I tried of it


Thanks


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Dec 5, 2020)

Weird question, but on the subject of light cycle interruptions, does the full moon ever cause issues with outdoor grows?


----------



## newguy41410 (Dec 5, 2020)

has anyone tried both More Cowbell and Space Cake? Undecided between the two. Both are Forum Cut GSC females but different dads? Snow Lotus and G13xHP dads which from what I read are probably his most popular dad crosses, along with appalachia. Would appreciate some insight!


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 5, 2020)

newguy41410 said:


> has anyone tried both More Cowbell and Space Cake? Undecided between the two. Both are Forum Cut GSC females but different dads? Snow Lotus and G13xHP dads which from what I read are probably his most popular dad crosses, along with appalachia. Would appreciate some insight!


I have space cake pics if you search it


----------



## jpdnkstr (Dec 5, 2020)

newguy41410 said:


> has anyone tried both More Cowbell and Space Cake? Undecided between the two. Both are Forum Cut GSC females but different dads? Snow Lotus and G13xHP dads which from what I read are probably his most popular dad crosses, along with appalachia. Would appreciate some insight!


I have not grown space cake... Here's More Cowbell!
 there should be some other pictures I posted in this thread as well I don't know if I have any full plant pictures but the pheno that I grow is extremely lanky with rock-hard smaller buds but she still produces. The effects are pretty narcotic and the taste is kind of Fig Newton with a motor oil smell if that makes any sense.

While we're at it here's a couple pictures of Higher Primate. I never see any photos of her in here one is flash one is no flash, as the lighting was kind of bad.

And here's a little Sunshine 4... one of the two phenos I still run.

While we're at it how about a little purple unicorn F5.

Happy growing everyone!


----------



## SFnone (Dec 5, 2020)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Weird question, but on the subject of light cycle interruptions, does the full moon ever cause issues with outdoor grows?


no... at least not if they are outside their whole life.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Dec 5, 2020)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Weird question, but on the subject of light cycle interruptions, does the full moon ever cause issues with outdoor grows?


Theres been some discussions over the past few years about the effects of encroaching light pollution that might provide some deeper answers. 

I'd assume a plant that was vegged outdoors would likely acclimate to the moon cycle since it's gradual ebbs and flows instead of full force light for 15min and then pitch black again.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Dec 5, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Theres been some discussions over the past few years about the effects of encroaching light pollution that might provide some deeper answers.
> 
> I'd assume a plant that was vegged outdoors would likely acclimate to the moon cycle since it's gradual ebbs and flows instead of full force light for 15min and then pitch black again.


Yeah, it should definitely be fine if it's been outside the entire time. One of my neighbors has an annoyingly bright light in their backyard, and my plants never have issues because of it. Bugs, on the other hand... LOL


----------



## YardG (Dec 5, 2020)

Not my idea, but it's been discussed in outdoor threads that human's perception of light and what plants respond to is different, i.e. we think it's fairly light out, they still act like it's dark. That's why people generally use official sunrise and sunset as a measure of the length of the day from the plant's perspective, rather than the longer twilight measurement.

A bright artificial light is different (hence the gas lamp method), essentially like the sun suddenly coming up in the middle of the night.


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 6, 2020)

Banana Spliff (front row) and Blue Sunshine
Coast of Maine soil, 150watt HPS for now. Hoping to get 1 female from each

I was originally going to do 9 seeds 12/12 FS, but that attempt was a total disaster. I used very small nursery pots and a vivosun heat mat, which I think cooked them poor beans, none made it. Foul smell too, like in outhouse


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2020)

My 2 Starflight Guava 36f smell like a wide range of sweet flowers in a field. Images of dew covering flowers and grasses and evaporating in the morning Sun. Some citrus there also. Mid sized plants with narrow leaves and buds a little longer on one and the other more like little balls. Great for training with enough branching but not so much as to waste valuable space as I LST everything.

Got 3 Guava Wookie in big shopping bags in the closet, chopped last Sunday. Hard to keep out of the vape till now as there is a great sour pine and fuel stink in there.

Got a Black Triangle in there to. All Burned Shotgun shell and black pepper, strong!

Just culled a runty Cherry Queen and up potted 2 the first time into my flower mix.

Waiting on 5 Wolfpack to pop from dirt in red Solos.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 6, 2020)

Guava Wookiee seemed like it would be flavor smack!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2020)

That Wookie 15 male seems awesome


----------



## rmzrmz (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Dec 6, 2020)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 4761377


Wow.. save some Bodhi seeds for the rest of us!

Also, I wasn't aware that they had new packaging.. nice to see they're in tamper-proof packs now!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 6, 2020)

jpdnkstr said:


> I have not grown space cake... Here's More Cowbell!
> View attachment 4760496 there should be some other pictures I posted in this thread as well I don't know if I have any full plant pictures but the pheno that I grow is extremely lanky with rock-hard smaller buds but she still produces. The effects are pretty narcotic and the taste is kind of Fig Newton with a motor oil smell if that makes any sense.
> 
> While we're at it here's a couple pictures of Higher Primate. I never see any photos of her in here one is flash one is no flash, as the lighting was kind of bad.
> ...


Id trade you a any of my bodhi or Doc D steering wheel covers for a sunshine 4 steering wheel cover. Just saying!


----------



## jpdnkstr (Dec 6, 2020)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 4761377


I think USPS made a mistake, here's my address so you can get them to the rightful owner


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 6, 2020)

This is how the room sits right now. Great bud development overall. Only issue is slight PM on the.. DRUMROLL PLEASE.. Cherry Sativa x SSDD! What a freakin surprise. It’s a spectacular, vigorous plant with a damn good high and I am keeping it around for as long as I can.. But man I swear it’s a PM magnet. All the other SSDD females I ran were also PM magnets. Has anyone else seen this with their SSDD phenos?

It’s very minor but I did a heavy de-leaf, reduced canopy density, and sprayed zerotol to clean em off. Now I’m doing a 12 hour sulfur burn and that should clean them up for the rest of the run.

Im also noticing that peach Hashplant doesn’t like 1300PPF. Heh. I’m switching to 11/13 to reduce DLI instead of dimming. That should help. Dimming will be a last resort, but may have to happen.

No herms to speak of in here. Seems like the minor herm traits seen during the veg to flower transition don’t follow clones. Of course this doesn’t apply to the total ladyboys that let the pollen fly all over the room. Neat!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Dec 6, 2020)

Does GLG usually do a Bodhi BOGO around this time of year?


----------



## Freshbakd (Dec 6, 2020)

if you buy 2 you will get one free. its a bodhi thing most any bank that carries him does it. sometimes, well usually glg is 2 for 100 though.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 6, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Does GLG usually do a Bodhi BOGO around this time of year?


I think last year he did a BOGO for his xmas sale?


----------



## Clarky16 (Dec 7, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4761540
> 
> This is how the room sits right now. Great bud development overall. Only issue is slight PM on the.. DRUMROLL PLEASE.. Cherry Sativa x SSDD! What a freakin surprise. It’s a spectacular, vigorous plant with a damn good high and I am keeping it around for as long as I can.. But man I swear it’s a PM magnet. All the other SSDD females I ran were also PM magnets. Has anyone else seen this with their SSDD phenos?
> 
> ...


My SSDD seems to love pm , indoor and out. Last indoor run had some bud rot and plants are floppy as hell. The biggest problem with SSDD is the weed is so damn good. Everyone loves it and I have to keep growing it.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Dec 7, 2020)

I didn’t have any PM on my HA OG x SSDD outdoors. Used pure crop one in flower a few times. Maybe that helped prevent... I dunno was first time running it. We’ll see what the other variations are in the seed pack. But I am going to do the chem1 x ssdd first. I love chem1 . Anyone have a report on the chem1 x ssdd ?


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 7, 2020)

Black Light Fantasy.....Smells of Purple Grape...Not a frost monster...far from it.....
My other 4 is entering flower now, one of them is not purple...yet


----------



## Boosky (Dec 7, 2020)

hillbill said:


> My 2 Starflight Guava 36f smell like a wide range of sweet flowers in a field. Images of dew covering flowers and grasses and evaporating in the morning Sun. Some citrus there also. Mid sized plants with narrow leaves and buds a little longer on one and the other more like little balls. Great for training with enough branching but not so much as to waste valuable space as I LST everything.
> 
> Got 3 Guava Wookie in big shopping bags in the closet, chopped last Sunday. Hard to keep out of the vape till now as there is a great sour pine and fuel stink in there.
> 
> ...


Got 5 Wolfpack going right now myself, unsexed. Good luck sir.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 8, 2020)

1st test vape of Guava Wookie chopped 11/30 at 55 days. Strong relaxing onset for mind and body. Vapor goes on and on which is always good fortune. Smooth vapor even with short stem in Solo. Pure fuel and solvent smells and terpenoids bother the eyes. Very firm buds, trichs all over and thick. Impressive.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 8, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 1st test vape of Guava Wookie chopped 11/30 at 55 days. Strong relaxing onset for mind and body. Vapor goes on and on which is always good fortune. Smooth vapor even with short stem in Solo. Pure fuel and solvent smells and terpenoids bother the eyes. Very firm buds, trichs all over and thick. Impressive.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Dec 8, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Have 6 of respect bbhp x goji just sexed so im gonna get a good look at that gene pool.


How did they turn out, I have a Goji Fireburst x Big Sur Holy Weed going and a few other of the Respect freebies to pick through as well.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Dec 8, 2020)

STRAIN REVIEW
Breeder: *Bodhi*
Strain : *Sakura (Wookie pheno) *
Method Smoked : *joint*

SMELL
Dominant smell of bud : *Sour & floral *
Associated smells of bud : *Sweet*

TASTE

Dominant flavour: *Floral*
Associated flavours: *Sour, sweet *

Harsh/smoothness : (1-10, 1 being extremely harsh and 10 being extremely smooth) - *9*
- cough factor? : yes/no - *No, very soft smoke*

BUZZ

Profile : Percentage of head to body (e.g. 80% head 20% body) - *80 head 20 body *
Potency : (1-10, 1 being extremely weak and being extremely potent) - *7*
Use : Daytime/Bedtime - *Could def be a daytime smoke. *
Munchies? : yes/no - *No*
Effects: *Nice head buzz. Awake and very functional. Would be great for daytime and people with depression for its uplifting effect.*
Would you run again? : *Without a doubt. Very good herb*.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 8, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> STRAIN REVIEW
> Breeder: *Bodhi*
> Strain : *Sakura (Wookie pheno) *
> Method Smoked : *joint*
> ...


Been eyeballing that one for a while, good to know. Thanks,!


----------



## SFnone (Dec 8, 2020)

*TESTER REPORT:
A1(#2) x KASHMIR:*

I ended up with 4 females and 3 males. (one looked male early, but then went female.) Of the 4 females, there were 4 different phenos. The only common traits between the bunch, were that they all shared a background smell of chemical meat and skunky body odor shit, and that all have a smooth smoke with almost no flavor. Just a sort of fiery, watered down skunk taste.

===========================================================================================
*Individual Plant Reviews and Phenos:


#1*- This one was the fastest growing-- the first to go into flower, and the first to finish.

*The appearance* of the leaves were the most similar to the A1 leaves I have seen in pictures, with the deep, saw-tooth serrations, and big claw-like fan leaves with many having 11 blades. It turned dark brownish-purple as the growth cycle progressed.

*The smell* while in veg was extremely faint, but once it went into flower it became very meaty and smoky, with a black pepper and chemical backend. It could be described as "acrid", but not in the way many would probably think... it is meaty, but not stinky... it is more like a char broiled hamburger kind of meaty... savory and juicy... but with a dry smoke and ash smell. Imagine being in a steakhouse, while smoking chemdog in the smoking section (back when there were smoking sections in restaurants)... that's kind of how it smells, and it's actually really nice.

*The high:* This one is the fastest hitting, but not the strongest overall. Colors are more intense, and things just become more interactive. You can easily wind up getting carried away by your imagination, and following a thought into a dream... but the high is also an energetic one, and will keep you moving and playing with the world around you, not knock you out or glue you to the couch in any way. It was decent, but not super strong... it does make you want to go on wild adventures outside. It's also not super long lasting... 2hrs tops I'd say... I give it a _7 out of 10_.







_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*#2*- This one finished second fastest.

*The appearance* was short and compact and spiky. It's leaves were the first to start showing color, even though the buds weren't the first to start or finish. One of the cool things about this one, was that the buds turned red- as if burning from the inside.

*The smell* while growing was faint, slightly minty during veg, and slightly more flowery later on, with a subtle skunky meat base. However, during chop, this plant gave off a very pungent, invasive, suffocating fume kind of thing... that reeked of a noxious combination of antiseptic, wet dog food, human feces, and formaldehyde.

*The high* on this one was very mellow. Actually, it was almost non-existent. If this was the only sample to go off of, I would have given this line a fairly low grade. This plant was mediocre at best in terms of actually getting "high"... It is calming, relaxing, clear headed, but still active and motivated... but not at all strong. This is like the kind of weed you would smoke all day at work and never be too far gone to mess anything up. Bodhi said A1 reminded him of Deep Chunk... well if it is from the same lineage, both it and the Kashmir could give off expressions with higher cbd, as many unworked varieties from those areas have been known to do that. That is my thought on this pheno- that it is higher in cbd- because there is no real "high" to be found other than a mild calming relaxed thing.. Not for the people who want to get blasted, but might be perfect for other uses. I give it a _5 out of 10_.




(wind damage)



_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*#3*- This one was great... really great. It was the longest flowering by far. It really could just keep going and going if it was allowed to.

*Appearance* was similar to No.1, but with some oddities. It got huge baseball bat colas, that made the branches and stems become very heavy and floppy, but the buds themselves were fairly skinny and quite strange, being elongated and semi-foxtailing. This one did sort of turn color, but not nearly as much or as dark as the others.

*The smell* is vastly different from the others. While it still has a back odor of chemical skunk and meaty body odor, its primary scent was very soapy throughout growth... soft and feminine, and just like a clean bodywash or soap something... there was also a certain warmth to it... it is hard to explain, but it was almost as if it was emanating its own body heat while in flower... really, really... just... warm... When dried, it gets a weird undernote of something I can't describe... it's like a really weird, really stinky Cheetos gone bad smell or something...

*The high *on this one is absolutely amazing. It takes a minute to kick in, but it is the kind of high where people around you will know you were smoking. It is disorienting, it is confused and hard to concentrate or remember things you were doing 10 minutes earlier, it alters depth perception, motor skill impairing, very dizzying and visual... You know you are high with this one... You smoke enough of this and the room will start spinning like you are in a tornado and you will start seeing strobe lights, no exaggeration. It settles in a bit as it goes, and a more body high kicks in. The body comes after the head is already in effect, and starts with a tingly, messaging, kind of magnetic field feel, that starts in the back of the head, and slowly expands downward into the neck and shoulders, where it then dissolves and trickles down and throughout the whole body. The downside with this one is that it isn't a particularly long lasting high. It peaks, then fades after about an hour... but does linger mildly for a good 1-2 hours after that, with a fuzzy relaxed, but still motivated, buzz. One of the cool things about this one is that it has a pulsating quality, where you think the high is done, but then it comes back for a while, before fading again, then coming back again. The smoke is smooth, but thick.
This one is great, and really delivers. As good as this one is though, I believe it could be even better, so it gets an _8.5-9 out of 10_.








_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*#4- *This one was the second longest, and had a real acidic chemical smell. Sort of a sharp wasabi or horseradish thing mixed with cleaning chemicals. The high was basically the same as no. 1, being relaxed and motivated, fun and happy, just enjoying being, kind of high. Not too strong, but not weak either. The smell was different from no 1 though- it wasnt as meaty as 1 was, and leaned more towards a janitorial kind of smell. The buds were also different, being much more filled out and rounded.. all the others had more sativa looking buds compared to this one... this one was chunkier and not as spikey. _7 out of 10_.




_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## SFnone (Dec 8, 2020)

===========================================================================================
(A1 X KASHMIR CONTINUED)
*Overall Review:*

_*Flower Time:_ 70-85+ days from when pistils start.

_*Stretch_: Virtually none.

_*Issues_: No issues. The only thing I might consider to be a potential problem is how heavy the branches get, and how droopy they become. Might need supports.

_*Plant Size_: Fairly short... shorter than most plants I've grown... They get big clubs for colas, and branch outward some, but height is nothing to worry about. Will vary depending on where and how it is grown, but for the most part these are pretty short. (I could give specific measurements, but I think that would be misleading because it will be different depending on individual methodology.)

_*Yield_: *7*. These aren't huge, but they sure do pack on the buds. If you know what you are doing, you could pull a pound (or more) per plant.

_*Aroma_: *5-8*. Ranges wildly- will have notes of all the following: Meat, Skunk, Antiseptic, Dog Food, Chemical, Smoke/Ash, Poop, Field Mint, Floral, Soap, Nutty, Formaldehyde, Fermented Onion and Garlic, and maybe like the inside or a Rental Car on a hot day.

_*Flavor_: *3*. All of these tasted the same, and all of them had almost no flavor whatsoever. Mild fire and skunk, but very mild. The smoke itself is super smooth though.. almost no burn at all, to the point where you almost forget you are inhaling smoke.

_*Effect_: *4-9*. Again, it ranges wildly. Some phenos won't do much of anything, and others will totally blow you away. No couchlock for any of them, all have energetic highs, and none of them have any burnout factor whatsoever. You just enjoy the ride until it is done, and you are ready to go.

_*Bag Appeal_: *5*. Nothing about this has great bag appeal. The smell isn't funky enough for the funk lovers, and isn't sweet enough for the sweet lovers. Even the ones that stink aren't really loud. Not very frosty or visually appealing... There's just not that much that would attract the unknowing buyer from looks or scents alone.

_*Overall Impression_: I like this strain a lot, but it is all over the place. There is a lot of potential... on both sides... There is potential to completely amaze people, and there is potential to really disappoint. I think this should either be worked for more consistency, or be released with the warning tag of there being high variation in between plants. If Bodhi can get all the plants to express something like the flashing lights and spinning room effect, or maybe something even stronger, this could be a real powerhouse of a strain.

_*Keeper?_ I don't know... I am keeping the soapy pheno/plant #3, but I don't think it is necessarily "keeper" quality.. it is really good, but I think there are probably even better expressions to be found.

Thanks to the Bodhi family for letting me test these! It was fun.


----------



## bongrip101 (Dec 8, 2020)

Really nice test report @SFnone


----------



## SFnone (Dec 8, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Really nice test report @SFnone


thank you!


----------



## jp68 (Dec 9, 2020)

gzussaves69 said:


> How did they turn out, I have a Goji Fireburst x Big Sur Holy Weed going and a few other of the Respect freebies to pick through as well.


Seems he used a good goji male cuz the whole pack was decent with one or two being exceptional. Keeper checks all the boxes and is quite potent narcotic with good flavor. Probably real nice crossed to a more up type female


----------



## Craigson (Dec 9, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4758538
> 
> View attachment 4758543
> 
> ...


Nice, i recently got a cut of Bandaid Haze 7.
Gotta get the headstash built up before I send her into flower to take up my room for 100 days lol


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 9, 2020)

I hope everyone's holding up well through the 'rona. There's some people normally here, that I haven't heard anything from in some time now.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Dec 9, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I hope everyone's holding up well through the 'rona. There's some people normally here, that I haven't heard anything from in some time now.


Shit is getting very real! Hold your loved ones close y’all


----------



## dankbydrew (Dec 9, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I hope everyone's holding up well through the 'rona. There's some people normally here, that I haven't heard anything from in some time now.


Hope all is well with everyone. I got behind and have struggled to keep up with the thread. No better time as I've grown out Super Silver Hashplant and Sunshine Kush. To whoever was asking about SSHP, yes, it's amazing. Great plants with hazey terps, euphoria, and some knockout punches too.

As far as the SSDD male, yeah, I'm not sold. Pretty underwhelmed with SunshineKush. Did anyone else pop it? Afraid I just see the usual suspects scalping it. Anyways, I got three females that are pretty uniform save for one that seemed to be a bit more lanky and green. Flower is purple, pretty muted scent though, but has a sweet profile with some berries, spices, and mmm.. christmas I guess. First few times I smoked it, I had a big smile on my face, but doesn't seem to really knock my socks off unless I smoke a nice doobie. The bud looks so nice and frosty, I'm gonna give it another run and a friend has some cuts going as well. 

Any thoughts on Purple Kush? I got a quap years ago from NorCal and it was some of the stankiest stank, so this isn't exactly what I was expecting, but I know purps tend to catch some flak. 

Next in the cannon... Portable Space Ship. Super stoked on this one. Got 9 going.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 9, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Hope all is well with everyone. I got behind and have struggled to keep up with the thread. No better time as I've grown out Super Silver Hashplant and Sunshine Kush. To whoever was asking about SSHP, yes, it's amazing. Great plants with hazey terps, euphoria, and some knockout punches too.
> 
> As far as the SSDD male, yeah, I'm not sold. Pretty underwhelmed with SunshineKush. Did anyone else pop it? Afraid I just see the usual suspects scalping it. Anyways, I got three females that are pretty uniform save for one that seemed to be a bit more lanky and green. Flower is purple, pretty muted scent though, but has a sweet profile with some berries, spices, and mmm.. christmas I guess. First few times I smoked it, I had a big smile on my face, but doesn't seem to really knock my socks off unless I smoke a nice doobie. The bud looks so nice and frosty, I'm gonna give it another run and a friend has some cuts going as well.
> 
> ...


I got a pack of the Sunshine Kush that I was waiting for some feedback on before I popped it. Think its worth OP F2ing it? I personally love purple kush, the one I had, also from norcal, was straight dick in the dirt weed. I was hoping this would be similar but it sounds like its not the same stuff as what I had back then... Are there any "kush" notes in the bud at all?


----------



## dankbydrew (Dec 9, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I got a pack of the Sunshine Kush that I was waiting for some feedback on before I popped it. Think its worth OP F2ing it? I personally love purple kush, the one I had, also from norcal, was straight dick in the dirt weed. I was hoping this would be similar but it sounds like its not the same stuff as what I had back then... Are there any "kush" notes in the bud at all?


Realized I haven't really dug into the two other plants. Got one of the jars out and it's definitely a bit more stoney than the one I've been sampling. The one I've had mostly has been pretty underwhelming and leaving me wanting more, pretty up and spacey. Body gets pretty numb. Makes me wonder if it's CBD dominant or I just messed it up. Really looks great though. Definitely smells like the Old Family Purple clone I just grew out but with some more berries and sweetness.

Could be me, but it doesn't really smell that loud. Had a bunch of elites going though, so it's against the best. I would think there's gotta be potential here, just not sure it's the one for me. Searching I saw @The Bud Whisperer saying he was looking for a rubberizing, numbing strain. I can see that, but definitely still getting mental stimulation as well. I don't know, the combination kind of makes me uncomfortable so far, but like I said, when I was first trying it, I was all smiles out walking with a J. Got me perplexed. Might be best for someone that needs pain relief while being productive with a clear mind. Need to find some local testers and dig into it more myself.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 9, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Nice, i recently got a cut of Bandaid Haze 7.
> Gotta get the headstash built up before I send her into flower to take up my room for 100 days lol


That plant is going to blow your doors off. Can’t wait to hear your feedback.. In 3 months! Hah. It takes forever but it’s well worth it.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Dec 9, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Any thoughts on Purple Kush? I got a quap years ago from NorCal and it was some of the stankiest stank, so this isn't exactly what I was expecting, but I know purps tend to catch some flak.


My personal experience with anything purple has been terrible. 99% of purple strains I have smoked were very weak, some were like smoking hemp. It has turned me off after so many disappointing experiences.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 9, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> My personal experience with anything purple has been terrible. 99% of purple strains I have smoked were very weak, some were like smoking hemp. It has turned me off after so many disappointing experiences.


Purple Unicorn was better than most purps.. But it was still worse than almost every other non-purple strain I hunted. It’s really pretty and exotic looking. And the structure was fantastic.

Id say I agree with you regarding purple strains!


----------



## lukio (Dec 9, 2020)

Still the best thread  great growin!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 9, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I hope everyone's holding up well through the 'rona. There's some people normally here, that I haven't heard anything from in some time now.




Well to brighten the mood... corona aside my baby boy was born this am. Women did great! She even let me make up 20 gallons of water for the beds before going to hospital. Fucking champ! 

@AdvancedBuffalo pure crop 1 has worked great for all sorts of shit and im a believer. Heard great things about resisting pm as well.. Much respect to your room and set up. Im about day 37 with multiple sprays (prob 12) and nothing happened that would alarm me. Including lights on. 75f and under is not even causing brown hairs or nothing. Above 75f it will but did not slow them down. Wont clog up leaves etc. Expensive but I feel I made the right choice buying it and its also safe unlike alot of the bs out there. I also believe there claims about using till chop day if need be. I also got a clone that had mites and it smoked them fuckers! 9 years not a single mite... all good now thanks to pure crop 1.

@mawasmada after reading your post I was thinking I've been absent tooooo long. I hope all is well with you and ALL of the bodhi family. Will try to throw up a few pics when I get done at hospital. 

Happy growing! Stay safe everyone!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Dec 9, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well to brighten the mood... corona aside my baby boy was born this am. Women did great! She even let me make up 20 gallons of water for the beds before going to hospital. Fucking champ!
> 
> @AdvancedBuffalo pure crop 1 has worked great for all sorts of shit and im a believer. Heard great things about resisting pm as well.. Much respect to your room and set up. Im about day 37 with multiple sprays (prob 12) and nothing happened that would alarm me. Including lights on. 75f and under is not even causing brown hairs or nothing. Above 75f it will but did not slow them down. Wont clog up leaves etc. Expensive but I feel I made the right choice buying it and its also safe unlike alot of the bs out there. I also believe there claims about using till chop day if need be. I also got a clone that had mites and it smoked them fuckers! 9 years not a single mite... all good now thanks to pure crop 1.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Boosky (Dec 9, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I hope everyone's holding up well through the 'rona. There's some people normally here, that I haven't heard anything from in some time now.


I reckon folks have got big outdoor grows they have been tending to. Hopefully they'll come back around, sooooo much knowledge. Hope the fam is good on your end as well.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 9, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well to brighten the mood... corona aside my baby boy was born this am. Women did great! She even let me make up 20 gallons of water for the beds before going to hospital. Fucking champ!
> 
> @AdvancedBuffalo pure crop 1 has worked great for all sorts of shit and im a believer. Heard great things about resisting pm as well.. Much respect to your room and set up. Im about day 37 with multiple sprays (prob 12) and nothing happened that would alarm me. Including lights on. 75f and under is not even causing brown hairs or nothing. Above 75f it will but did not slow them down. Wont clog up leaves etc. Expensive but I feel I made the right choice buying it and its also safe unlike alot of the bs out there. I also believe there claims about using till chop day if need be. I also got a clone that had mites and it smoked them fuckers! 9 years not a single mite... all good now thanks to pure crop 1.
> 
> ...


Congratulation!!! The real stuff that matters in life! So happy for you!


----------



## Boosky (Dec 9, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Purple Unicorn was better than most purps.. But it was still worse than almost every other non-purple strain I hunted. It’s really pretty and exotic looking. And the structure was fantastic.
> 
> Id say I agree with you regarding purple strains!


I agree as well. Purple strains are generally weak in comparison to green ones. I've grown a few including a couple different Purple Punch cuts and the only ones I've found good were Mendo Purps and Magenta Hashplant.


----------



## jp68 (Dec 10, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I agree as well. Purple strains are generally weak in comparison to green ones. I've grown a few including a couple different Purple Punch cuts and the only ones I've found good were Mendo Purps and Magenta Hashplant.


 Ive got a pack of unicorn milk going and cherry unicorn in the vault. Pretty sure these will produce if i get a mom leaner. Have a (tk x urkle) x chem 91 that works just fine


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 10, 2020)

ive had pretty good Purple Urkle....Blueberry x Mr. Nice turned purple too and that was really good....and i also had a Underdawg x Black Domina that was great too which came out pretty purple

i think it's just all these newbie trendy/flash-in-the-pan strains nowadays that mostly suck

isn't almost every cookie cross mediocre at best? ppl still tripping over each other to run the latest mediocres


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Dec 10, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Purple Unicorn was better than most purps.. But it was still worse than almost every other non-purple strain I hunted. It’s really pretty and exotic looking. And the structure was fantastic.
> 
> Id say I agree with you regarding purple strains!



I have not ran PU by itself. But the Stinky Unicorn was awesome. Best purple I’ve ran across. Smells horrible but has been curing out to an awesome old school ganja smell. Awesome resin and effect too. Definitely stronger than the HA OG x SSDD I ran, which was good in its own right. I have hope for more purple unicorn hybrids. Anyone got suggestions for PU hybrids?


----------



## Cannab15 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi everyone. New posting here. I wanted to add to what I've noticed from purples. I've had gdp, purple urkle, and purple lights to name a few. What I've noticed similar in them is that they are less mind expanding and more anxiety reducing. Not that other non purple strains haven't also had those affects, but it seems like maybe it is more common in purples? I personally find value in the anxiety reducing affects for times when I may be more anxious. However strains that don't have the anxiety reducing affect can be more fun and euphoric as long as anxiety doesn't kick in.
For bodhi relevancy, I have a mountain temple I'm running again. Got 3 girls first run and kept one. All were very different. Below are my notes on the one I kept from the first run.
Mt3 - smells of light sweet turpentine and lemon/lime. Large buds, and kinda floppy branches. Smoke is a little irritating to back of throat (may be seaweed added in flower to try to fix yellowing or some other error) and tastes a little sweet and maybe creamy. Awake, slightly trippy (mind expanding, thought provoking, not focusing), and fun/happy high. A little energy in the body too, but not as fast as some and overall more active in the head than the body. Good to get things done, see things from new perspectives, and enjoying activities.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 10, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> ive had pretty good Purple Urkle....Blueberry x Mr. Nice turned purple too and that was really good....and i also had a Underdawg x Black Domina that was great too which came out pretty purple
> 
> i think it's just all these newbie trendy/flash-in-the-pan strains nowadays that mostly suck
> 
> isn't almost every cookie cross mediocre at best? ppl still tripping over each other to run the latest mediocres


Don't get me wrong, I've had slightly purple that were good. I just finished some Doc Holiday that are crushers. The pure purples were what I was referring to and I agree I think today's purples were bred for bag appeal only. Older purples only stuck around back in the day because potency didn't take a back seat. Couldn't afford to run stuff just for being "pretty". Pretty didn't sell, at least in my circles. Some of the best weed I ever got was a super leafy Master Kush, if you went by looks alone you never would have bought it. Down for the count in two! Wish I had that cut but I do have Cougar Milk so anything close and I will be happy. Thankful for seeing that cut so I won't be hasty getting rid of one just on looks. Plus I hate trimming, most of the time leafy=chop but will have an open mind with Cougar Milk. Ok I'm done. Lol.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 10, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> lol, we just got booze in grocery stores this year. Mecca is kind of the right term, $2500 and an out building on your property in the county will more or less get you a commercial grow license. Not a ton of regulation and a low hurdle for entry into the industry.


Yeah, Oklahoma has people flooding here for the first time since the land run...


----------



## Boosky (Dec 10, 2020)

I grew Mountain Temple also and I could not smoke that one before bed. If I did I was grow room or netflix bound for sure, great weed though, just a little racy for my mind.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 10, 2020)

Cannab15 said:


> Hi everyone. New posting here. I wanted to add to what I've noticed from purples. I've had gdp, purple urkle, and purple lights to name a few. What I've noticed similar in them is that they are less mind expanding and more anxiety reducing. Not that other non purple strains haven't also had those affects, but it seems like maybe it is more common in purples? I personally find value in the anxiety reducing affects for times when I may be more anxious. However strains that don't have the anxiety reducing affect can be more fun and euphoric as long as anxiety doesn't kick in.
> For bodhi relevancy, I have a mountain temple I'm running again. Got 3 girls first run and kept one. All were very different. Below are my notes on the one I kept from the first run.
> Mt3 - smells of light sweet turpentine and lemon/lime. Large buds, and kinda floppy branches. Smoke is a little irritating to back of throat (may be seaweed added in flower to try to fix yellowing or some other error) and tastes a little sweet and maybe creamy. Awake, slightly trippy (mind expanding, thought provoking, not focusing), and fun/happy high. A little energy in the body too, but not as fast as some and overall more active in the head than the body. Good to get things done, see things from new perspectives, and enjoying activities.


Welcome aboard the Bodhi train!


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Dec 10, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> ive had pretty good Purple Urkle....Blueberry x Mr. Nice turned purple too and that was really good....and i also had a Underdawg x Black Domina that was great too which came out pretty purple
> 
> i think it's just all these newbie trendy/flash-in-the-pan strains nowadays that mostly suck
> 
> isn't almost every cookie cross mediocre at best? ppl still tripping over each other to run the latest mediocres


I should clarify that I was talking about strains with purple in name. I had a blue widow that turned purple from cold outdoor weather that was very potent. I'm also a fan of the forum cut gsc.


----------



## lambchopedd (Dec 10, 2020)

Strawberry Goji

Was trying to get some good pics of everything else.. but she stole the show


----------



## jp68 (Dec 10, 2020)

lambchopedd said:


> Strawberry Goji
> 
> Was trying to get some good pics of everything else.. but she stole the show


Looks good from here


----------



## Boosky (Dec 10, 2020)

Oroblanco test, lower nug, uncured. Muted taste-little gas, little lavender, little cream and a little hashy. Very feminine odor and taste, soft. Smooth as any smoke I've had pre-cure, like you smelled something rather than smoked something. Relaaaaxing, total body buzz, forgot all about my aches and pains from work. Thank you Bodhi! Was a freebie to boot, don't ever think his freebies are any different than the ones you purchase, sometimes they're better! Hopefully more taste will come through on cure or in top colas. If not its still good for me, better than any dispensary weed.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 10, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Oroblanco test, lower nug, uncured. Muted taste-little gas, little lavender, little cream and a little hashy. Very feminine odor and taste, soft. Smooth as any smoke I've had pre-cure, like you smelled something rather than smoked something. Relaaaaxing, total body buzz, forgot all about my aches and pains from work. Thank you Bodhi! Was a freebie to boot, don't ever think his freebies are any different than the ones you purchase, sometimes they're better! Hopefully more taste will come through on cure or in top colas. If not its still good for me, better than any dispensary weed.
> [/QUOTE





Boosky said:


> Oroblanco test, lower nug, uncured. Muted taste-little gas, little lavender, little cream and a little hashy. Very feminine odor and taste, soft. Smooth as any smoke I've had pre-cure, like you smelled something rather than smoked something. Relaaaaxing, total body buzz, forgot all about my aches and pains from work. Thank you Bodhi! Was a freebie to boot, don't ever think his freebies are any different than the ones you purchase, sometimes they're better! Hopefully more taste will come through on cure or in top colas. If not its still good for me, better than any dispensary weed.


Two times his freebies stole the show and I'm thinking my Gorilla Ghani might be the next one. 
I hit a Super Silver Hashplant(freebie) with Headbanger pollen and myself and friends have grown out 30 with some great results! Glad I ran my freebie
Nothing ventured nothing gained


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 10, 2020)

I have a lot of purple going on right now, ill report back if they all weak and crappy or what.....


----------



## WorkingOnMyZen (Dec 10, 2020)

Namaste Bodhi Fam.

I been following this thread for sometime now and thought I'd finally join the community.
I bought my first packs back in July based on some of the recommendations here.
My first packs were Soulmate and Field Trip.

I had some issues with Soulmate germinating out the gate only 3/11 popped.
All 3 plants grew quick and healthy, but they all had balls so no bueno.
Kind of stoked about the cross so I'll likely repurchase it after the holidays.

I also ran Field Trip around the same time. I got a perfect 6/6 to germinate but only 2 ladies.
After flip both plants stretched like 3X. Beautiful plant but they have very lanky branches definitely need support.

Around week 5 into flower I started to notice that I had a PM issue. It was my first time having this trouble, so I was like WTF!
Read @advancebuffalo post about SSDD crosses being PM prone. I eventually calm down and just treated it.
I now run a box fan air filter to help reduce spores (Thanks for the idea @advancebuffalo). Hopefully I can make it to the end with no more issues.

I'm in week 7. The plants have a great citrusy smell with super frosty buds. I think they are going to be winners I just need to get them across the finish line. I'll try to keep everyone posted.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 11, 2020)

WorkingOnMyZen said:


> Namaste Bodhi Fam.
> 
> I been following this thread for sometime now and thought I'd finally join the community.
> I bought my first packs back in July based on some of the recommendations here.
> ...


Welcome!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 11, 2020)

Cannab15 said:


> Hi everyone. New posting here. I wanted to add to what I've noticed from purples. I've had gdp, purple urkle, and purple lights to name a few. What I've noticed similar in them is that they are less mind expanding and more anxiety reducing. Not that other non purple strains haven't also had those affects, but it seems like maybe it is more common in purples? I personally find value in the anxiety reducing affects for times when I may be more anxious. However strains that don't have the anxiety reducing affect can be more fun and euphoric as long as anxiety doesn't kick in.
> For bodhi relevancy, I have a mountain temple I'm running again. Got 3 girls first run and kept one. All were very different. Below are my notes on the one I kept from the first run.
> Mt3 - smells of light sweet turpentine and lemon/lime. Large buds, and kinda floppy branches. Smoke is a little irritating to back of throat (may be seaweed added in flower to try to fix yellowing or some other error) and tastes a little sweet and maybe creamy. Awake, slightly trippy (mind expanding, thought provoking, not focusing), and fun/happy high. A little energy in the body too, but not as fast as some and overall more active in the head than the body. Good to get things done, see things from new perspectives, and enjoying activities.



Welcome. I tend to agree on the purple thing. Has been my general experience as well. Some just sucked and were weak as hell. Im a green guy most the time. Purple dont excite me.

This thread is the shit and im sure you will feel right at home. Its like your second family. VERY HELPFUL AND GENEROUS MEMBERS!



WorkingOnMyZen said:


> Namaste Bodhi Fam.
> 
> I been following this thread for sometime now and thought I'd finally join the community.
> I bought my first packs back in July based on some of the recommendations here.
> ...


 Pure crop 1 has worked well for me and if I had a "prone" strain it was not so prone after hitting with pure crop 1 and/or BAS neem oil right from the get go in veg. Love pure crop thus far, even in flower! Also supposed to up the brix count as well (and I like that). Hope this helps!

Little guy is doing great and should be going home tomorrow and i hope to catch up on sleep (been letting mom sleep). Been a very easy baby for 2 days old. He has been very fun! I am damn tired!

Happy growing


----------



## hillbill (Dec 11, 2020)

Hillbill “highly” recommends Soul Mate.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Hillbill “highly” recommends Soul Mate.


 I will put it "high" on my to do list!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 11, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> I will put it "high" on my to do list!


Old Soul and Phone Home also.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 11, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> I should clarify that I was talking about strains with purple in name. I had a blue widow that turned purple from cold outdoor weather that was very potent. I'm also a fan of the forum cut gsc.



I gotcha - i did a little generalization there too didn't i 

i liked forum gsc as well - i'd still be running it if it didn't start to herm on me - i loved that plant - i loved the bubble hash it made too 

ya know what the strongest forum cross i had was the Field Trip i grew from seed - and im not just saying that because we're here on this thread....it was awesome and everybody loved it...but it hermed on me too

there's a pretty good Mac1 - but there's a bunch of fakes and i thought it sucked at first too - but i think the real deal Mac is pretty strong too - so i guess that gets a pass


but yea man - im from that same era - it's all about potency - it can look like ass as far as im concerned - like @Boosky was saying...i always thought Master Kush looked a little shitty too but its great smoke....chemdawg looks shitty too - chem4 is ugly but man you run it for 11 to 12 weeks and it's arguably the best smoke ever

ya know what i never had? i good GDP - always been mediocre whenever i smoked it....UW purp thats another one....but i can't say for sure if it was the real deal UW purp so IDK


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Old Soul and Phone Home also.



Dude my Phone Home is kickass - i love it - it's cured for 2 weeks now and definitely more potent

im surprised there isn't much talk about it - it's a keeper for sure - it yields great, grows great, vegges quick, roots easily, massive root mass, smoke is great, done in 9 weeks - it checks all the boxes for me - sure keeper - i got more of it going again and it's sticking around

it's a really good high - clean - not too sleepy but not wirey and no anxiety at all


i got 2 Dazzleberry phenos and 2 Solo's Stash testers about a week away from 12/12 along with more of the phone home going


----------



## Green Puddin (Dec 11, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Welcome. I tend to agree on the purple thing. Has been my general experience as well. Some just sucked and were weak as hell. Im a green guy most the time. Purple dont excite me.
> 
> This thread is the shit and im sure you will feel right at home. Its like your second family. VERY HELPFUL AND GENEROUS MEMBERS!
> 
> ...


 congrats on the baby boy man!!!!! super happy for you , after two daughters in 15 years I finally had a boy two years ago. He changed my life man, I suffer from severe depression anxiety have since I was small ,debilating!! Never happy for more then half hour at a time ever and was rare to get that before I just got sad and tired .my whole life ,bad chemical inba lance , but both sides of family same way so I was ducked before they said "GO" LOL. always made people laugh still do ,I'm far from stupid , but just sad ........for the last two years I wake up everyday ...EVERY SINGLE DAY !!!!! happy,excited depression free ,I won't say care free because the amounts of opi ates it used to take to slow my mind down enough to be care free cost me a house ,a camp on a lake and fck knows how much money so I wanna keep this realistic here lol , my boy changed my life , love my girls would kill for any of them been a father since 18 ,but my boy just ....jeez ya i dunno man just enjoy every damn second of it ,and take it from someone who's had every problem known to man ( debilitating migraines to boot since 5 years old,bed ridden for two days every episode ,couple a month ) there ain't shit on this earth that matters dude nothing ,money ,woman,nothing long as there healthy , just do not let anything bother you enough to ever consume ya ,enjoy that boy ,it's crazy .

I'm awful sorry if that's out of place ,or don't make sense , that just sparked something in me and I started putting down what I felt ,I'm a big thinker and very seldom does anybody get my real thoughts ,well you guys did whoever read that .

Don't take offence if you already have kids or boys not trying to preach or anything just , in case you might needed to hear some of it ,it's there lol

Congrats !!!!


Since i been so busy being happy with my son , I have no pics really if my last grow BUT:

AIRE GUITARE is some of the best "feel good, up beat just make you feel amazing " type of stone , my buddies all agree ....did a shitty job on it ,Bag apeal was none existant really but ya !!


FHONE HO.ME well it was my first pack of bodhi gear I picked out , and it checks every single box lol believe it or don't but yaaaa!!!! The wookie leaner I'm talking about is reveging right now , and my next run I'm gonna see what she can really do and will have pics , might be something lol


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Hillbill “highly” recommends Soul Mate.


Cool, I got like 3x free packs. Is it like a pine OG with over the top funk?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 11, 2020)

Congrats on your baby @Diesel0889


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 11, 2020)

Yes congratulations man!!!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 11, 2020)

@Diesel0889 Congrats dude! That is so awesome. I can’t even imagine how you must be feeling right now. I’m having a hard time explaining to my girlfriend why I’m so happy for a guy on the internet who I haven’t met. It’s a Bodhi community/family thing I guess.


----------



## el_patron (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi all, how are you doing? 
From what I've read, their strains are very recommendable. Can anyone advise which strains for Outdoor with flowering ending in late September, early October?


----------



## mtntrogger (Dec 12, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Who's sitting on a pack(s) of Sunshine #3? Chem 3 × SSDD. Need more for a proper preservation/breeding project. Get with me, I'm a big fan of trades and definitely have lots of good stuff in the vault. If you're interested in flat out selling I'd be happy to oblige as wellView attachment 4758421


Sure wish I had some, especially after seeing the winner that you have ! Good luck with the preservation


----------



## raggyb (Dec 12, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Cool, I got like 3x free packs. Is it like a pine OG with over the top funk?


one soul mate is the tallest of my little ones. looks good. first bodhi. real excited. was interested in pine too. Assuming the wookie name means big, so another question to add is how much does it stretch that would be helpful to know.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 12, 2020)

raggyb said:


> one soul mate is the tallest of my little ones. looks good. first bodhi. real excited. was interested in pine too. Assuming the wookie name means big, so another question to add is how much does it stretch that would be helpful to know.


If memory serves, bodhis Wookie is more of a flavor enhancer rather than a size builder due to the lavender x Appalachian. But after growing a few of his Appalachian strains, I can confirm they do stretch a bit and get decently sized according to your veg. A lot of people really like the soulmate; so much so that I'm sitting on 2 packs of it for a big open pollination. I want to find that Goji OG mom in there...


----------



## raggyb (Dec 12, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> If memory serves, bodhis Wookie is more of a flavor enhancer rather than a size builder due to the lavender x Appalachian. But after growing a few of his Appalachian strains, I can confirm they do stretch a bit and get decently sized according to your veg. A lot of people really like the soulmate; so much so that I'm sitting on 2 packs of it for a big open pollination. I want to find that Goji OG mom in there...


cool. i'm having a space management issue and not sure what is going to get the "tall spot". i believe goji og in strawb goji the goji og is the mom too. must be a good one. SG the other Bodhi i got. looking forward to pine smells in SM too. that sounds to be from Appalachia i thinks. cant remember if old school stuff was piney. gotta remind my nose what it was.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 12, 2020)

sowed 5 soul mate and got 4 to come up, pack says it’s from 2018 so not bad. 

Had two wookie orgasm this last run, one i chopped early as it was weak, runty and got PM for the first time yet in my garden. Second plant was a little more vigorous but has slightly fluffy buds but with super nice smell to it. More excited to try this one , it’s hanging at the moment, chopped at 68 days or so.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 12, 2020)

Well I have some bad news. Peach hashplant hermed hard and internally seeded itself during a production style run. All 10 of them are completely fucked and I will be chopping and BHO blasting.

After half the seeds herming in a controlled and basically perfect environment during the last hunt, and seemingly stable genetics pulling this shit.. I think I’m done growing anything released by Bodhi that is a newer cross. It seems like he had a lot more control and oversight with older lines, but now.. Not so much.

I really wish this wasn’t the case, but I just can’t dedicate any more time and space to genetics that were released on the basis of a couple testers running a single 10 pack. Too much time, risk, loss, and frustration. It just isn’t worth it. Especially when we have so many breeders doing internal stability testing and line work.

This, unfortunately, has been further reinforced by my latest seed hunt. I hunted an entire room of Doc D’s lines, didn’t get a single herm, and had a hard time choosing the keepers because they were all so good. The bodhi hunt was the opposite, with 95% of the plants being obvious non-keepers, and 8 or so being okay enough to consider keeping.

Goji OG, Cherry Lotus, and Electric Cowboy cuts are rock solid. All older stuff, or crosses based on older predicable genetics.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2020)

MOONTANG!!


----------



## Pupelle (Dec 12, 2020)

I miss the Nigerian Space Probe, can't wait to grow more! Was such a nice hybrid, super "sativa" but actually on short framed plants.


----------



## jp68 (Dec 12, 2020)

unicorn milk pack 100% popped and have some crazy vigor


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 13, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> @Diesel0889 Congrats dude! That is so awesome. I can’t even imagine how you must be feeling right now. I’m having a hard time explaining to my girlfriend why I’m so happy for a guy on the internet who I haven’t met. It’s a Bodhi community/family thing I guess.



I really appreciate that man. I feel the same way. When you spend years talking to the same people getting to know them its hard to not have some sort of connection with them. Ya its a bodhi family thing! Figured I'd hop on while the little man is wide awake most of the night lol. He's a good shit and loves his daddy. My 10yo has been incredible and very helpful. Great big sister! Good times!

FYI love your room! Always looks good!

Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 13, 2020)

Shit i just went back a few posts.... thank you ALL for all the kind words, I very much appreciated hearing that from you all!

Happy growing!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 13, 2020)

Here is a shot of one cola on the Peach Hashplants. Runoff pH was 6.0, runoff EC was 3.4 at maximum. Feed EC ended up topping out at 2.6.

It’s either root zone EC stress, or root zone temps being too low. But feed temp was 68F at the lowest. Everything else in the room looks great. It’s just so weird because this happened to every single plant. Didn’t matter if the plant was large, small, had under/over developed roots, etc. This honestly leads me to believe that Bodhi has no idea what Peach Romulan is, and it’s likely something Cookies related instead of Romulan. I’ve seen this exact same behavior with forum cut dominant crosses.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 13, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4767227
> 
> Here is a shot of one cola on the Peach Hashplants. Runoff pH was 6.0, runoff EC was 3.4 at maximum. Feed EC ended up topping out at 2.6.
> 
> It’s either root zone EC stress, or root zone temps being too low. But feed temp was 68F at the lowest. Everything else in the room looks great. It’s just so weird because this happened to every single plant. Didn’t matter if the plant was large, small, had under/over developed roots, etc. This honestly leads me to believe that Bodhi has no idea what Peach Romulan is, and it’s likely something Cookies related instead of Romulan. I’ve seen this exact same behavior with forum cut dominant crosses.


That sucks! Thank you for sharing, and keeping us in the know about it.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2020)

2 Starflight Guava at 43 are compact and trained bushes of building buds, with the buds and sugar leaves on one turning white with frost, very loud with Balsam, Cedar some citrus and some tones I cannot ID. They branch enough to train without wasting space. Very narrow leaves, average size. Thanks to JBC for these contest beans!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 13, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4767227
> 
> Here is a shot of one cola on the Peach Hashplants. Runoff pH was 6.0, runoff EC was 3.4 at maximum. Feed EC ended up topping out at 2.6.
> 
> It’s either root zone EC stress, or root zone temps being too low. But feed temp was 68F at the lowest. Everything else in the room looks great. It’s just so weird because this happened to every single plant. Didn’t matter if the plant was large, small, had under/over developed roots, etc. This honestly leads me to believe that Bodhi has no idea what Peach Romulan is, and it’s likely something Cookies related instead of Romulan. I’ve seen this exact same behavior with forum cut dominant crosses.


 Mine had a heavy peach smell. But like yours it went to the dump.(no mom) Bud was good and I finished flower but im glad I didn't have a room full. Herm tendency and it was in a perfect environment etc. In living soil/15 gallon grass roots los pot. My issues are 99.999% gene related imo. Found like 10 seeds as well.

I have some older bodhi lines im going to work instead of new Ones like you. I have put ALOT of focus in inkognyto genetics and have had not one bannana in any cross and I have now run quite a few. Solid beans! Here is one I'm exited about for where its at. This pic was a few days ago at about day 32. No recent pics as of yet. Busy with little man.

This one is taco taco from ink

And another shot 

Bodhi dla 10 lower baby bud

And a interesting smelling alpenglow from dynasty.

Sorry for the non bodhi shit family, I just love my green! All these pics were about day 32... 

Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 13, 2020)

Here is a shot of peach hp if im purely guessing around week 5.5-6. It got alot fatter and also faded out early and cannibalize before finishing.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 13, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Mine had a heavy peach smell. But like yours it went to the dump.(no mom) Bud was good and I finished flower but im glad I didn't have a room full. Herm tendency and it was in a perfect environment etc. In living soil/15 gallon grass roots los pot. My issues are 99.999% gene related imo. Found like 10 seeds as well.
> 
> I have some older bodhi lines im going to work instead of new Ones like you. I have put ALOT of focus in inkognyto genetics and have had not one bannana in any cross and I have now run quite a few. Solid beans! Here is one I'm exited about for where its at. This pic was a few days ago at about day 32. No recent pics as of yet. Busy with little man.
> 
> ...


Those all look real nice! I’ll have to check out that breeder. My direction is towards more equatorial dominant crosses at the moment. I’m finding so few crosses out there that actually look “exotic”, so I’m actually leaning towards STS breeding some stuff with my newly hunted Bandaid Haze, Headbanger, Electric Cowboy, and Goji phenos. I would love to see some more supernatural selection drops instead of PU and HP refreshes.

Right now I’m hunting some Dragon Energy and Dragonsoul crosses from Doc D. Dragon Energy is Dragonsoul x Headbager, and Dragonsoul is Bodhi’s cut. Those have me really excited since there are possibilities for pine, sour, and OG terps. And more.

The lineup is:
Tk x Dragon Energy
Black Triangle Doc D cut x Dragon Energy
Genius Thai x Dragon Energy
Temple x Dragon Energy
Dragonsoul F2
Pakistani Chitral Kush x Dragonsoul 

I have grown a few of the cultivars from the family trees of these parents and they are all outstanding. We have Goji Pinesoul, Dragonsblood F2, and Black Triangle in the males. For females we have some legendary Bodhi cuts from years ago that I have always wanted to run. Woooo this will be a fun one.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2020)

Got a couple Supernatural Selection Cherry Queen in veg, up potted and topped looking healthy. Fat Cherry x Old Mother Gahni. Bigger than 2 other strains with them. Leaves wider than average but not like a full bleed Hindu Kush.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 13, 2020)

This is sorta my perspective when I’m writing the above responses. This is one of the many stellar bandaid haze keepers that I ranThe temps in here have ranged from 95F to 55F, PM has been having a fun time with the weaker stuff. Humidity ranged from 75% to 45%. Single stakes were used to support the plants and their secondary branching was left alone. Zero training. Zero IPM. Strongest plants are selected as keepers and testers are sent out to 5 designated people who give great feedback.

There have been zero herms. Very few bad plants. Great pest and disease resistance. All have qualities that warrant keeping which makes selection difficult, but final keepers end up being extremely nice. Yields are decent, growth characteristics are excellent, pest/mold resistance is spectacular, and the highs are the best I have found so far.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 13, 2020)

I always thought Romulan had some herm tendencies in its genetics?


----------



## Blueberry bref (Dec 13, 2020)

Twin flame, day 32.



A sample from the first of the tf's to get jarred up.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 13, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I always thought Romulan had some herm tendencies in its genetics?




Doesn’t sound like anyone knows what it actually is. Anyone claiming to know anything about this cut is just speculating and information shouldn’t be taken as fact.


----------



## Roguedawg (Dec 13, 2020)

If my output EC was as high as your input, 2.6 i would be worried, if it was 3plus i would be really worried. I dont have experience with peach hashplant but i do with alot of gash D plants, none have shown any desire to throw pollen. EC 1.3 is highest they ever get though, and they are heavy feeders to me.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 13, 2020)

Roguedawg said:


> If my output EC was as high as your input, 2.6 i would be worried, if it was 3plus i would be really worried. I dont have experience with peach hashplant but i do with alot of gash D plants, none have shown any desire to throw pollen. EC 1.3 is highest they ever get though, and they are heavy feeders to me.


I run at an average VPD of 1.1 or so. With reduced transpiration rates comes a need for higher EC. Plants need the same nutrient total for the day, but they take up less water due to low VPD, so EC must come up. Room temps are 84F at canopy, 66-70% RH, 1200ppm CO2, and 1300umol/m/sec PPFD.

I also drive tighter node stacking with osmotic stress for the first 3 weeks of stretch via feed EC and drydowns. The Electric Cowboy and Lemon Hashplant cuts can easily take higher EC in the media and stacked like absolute champs. I’m actually very impressed with the Electric Cowboy right now. She has 18 inch tall stacked colas! Much better cut than the peach hashplant. Check out this canopy!



I’m gonna need bigger jars! Hah.


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 13, 2020)

raggyb said:


> one soul mate is the tallest of my little ones. looks good. first bodhi. real excited. was interested in pine too. Assuming the wookie name means big, so another question to add is how much does it stretch that would be helpful to know.


Soulmate will stretch some but not out of control.


----------



## Dr.Wang (Dec 13, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I always thought Romulan had some herm tendencies in its genetics?


Ran pack of peach hashplant. With different results. I had 7 females. Zero hermies on seed run. And will rerun 3 of 7. One is definitely a keeper with solid bag appeal and yield smell ok not peachy. Others are good yielding hp leaning phenos.


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 13, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4767410
> 
> Doesn’t sound like anyone knows what it actually is. Anyone claiming to know anything about this cut is just speculating and information shouldn’t be taken as fact.


Riot seeds was gifted it by bodhi and he used it in his blue bonnet line called blue peaches and he said the clone smells like peachy skunk. It was a limited release. Thankfully i got two packs to hunt Through


----------



## Clarky16 (Dec 13, 2020)

Soulmate on the left outdoors this year. Everyone likes the smoke. Light pm problem, but better than the monkey next to it and way better than the ssdd. No bud rot. This plant gave up over 6lbs of decent size buds.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 13, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> Riot seeds was gifted it by bodhi and he used it in his blue bonnet line called blue peaches and he said the clone smells like peachy skunk. It was a limited release. Thankfully i got two packs to hunt Through


Id be curious to see what comes out of those riot packs. Especially now since it seems he dropped off the face of the earth after his bout with masonic.


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 14, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Id be curious to see what comes out of those riot packs. Especially now since it seems he dropped off the face of the earth after his bout with masonic.


i have 3 in veg and the stem rub smells like sweet peach/blueberry skunk mix.. also have 3 peaches and cream by alien genetics and both have that peach sent but i think the blue peaches smells better so far


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 14, 2020)

BLF

Ok last pics of pheno 1 which is a quick finisher, oh and like zero powder mildew on her
Pheno 2 looks and smells exactly like pheno 1
Pheno 3 is very different from the first 2, light hints of purple, more frost, different smell, stacking more closely
Pheno 4&5 are entering flower now, one of them is stunted
I cant wait to vape her because she smells amazingly purple

I have a bunch of strawberry milk females, some seem mildew prone, I ran into one scrub female thus far with amazing smell but imo trash, I let her dehydrate and die...Trying to reveg the first one who I sexed and really wants to flower


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 14, 2020)

Well seems ill be up all night again with little guy so... here is a strawberry milk f2 lower. Nice smell, lots of frost AND no bannanas as of yet. (Heard most of them hermie) I only have had this one pheno make it to flower so my experience is limited. Others in this thread whoms word I trust told me this. Wish her luck in the coming weeks!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 15, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well seems ill be up all night again with little guy so... here is a strawberry milk f2 lower. Nice smell, lots of frost AND no bannanas as of yet. (Heard most of them hermie) I only have had this one pheno make it to flower so my experience is limited. Others in this thread whoms word I trust told me this. Wish her luck in the coming weeks!
> View attachment 4768814


Im running a clone of the best pheno I found and no herms as of yet. The ladyboy ball trait seems to be a sexual maturity trait that goes away after you switch to clone based propagation. I still have this cut around for curiosity’s sakes. Let us know how it smokes for you!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 15, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> Riot seeds was gifted it by bodhi and he used it in his blue bonnet line called blue peaches and he said the clone smells like peachy skunk. It was a limited release. Thankfully i got two packs to hunt Through


I believe Matt stated that these are different cuts.


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 15, 2020)

Frenchy Cannoli style temple balls. SSDD on the left and Hindu Hash on the right. Going to try my best and not sample any of these. Looking for a 3 month cure.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 15, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Im running a clone of the best pheno I found and no herms as of yet. The ladyboy ball trait seems to be a sexual maturity trait that goes away after you switch to clone based propagation.


That happens - thats another reason why i never bother running moms, just the clones - a mom is a false representation if your plan is to keep the plant


----------



## raggyb (Dec 15, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> That happens - thats another reason why i never bother running moms, just the clones - a mom is a false representation if your plan is to keep the plant


 what does running a mom mean vs. running a clone taken from a mom? If you run a mom aren't you losing your source of clones? forgive me i'm so confused.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 15, 2020)

He means the seed mother. He’s saying take clones from the seed plant and start from that plant, ditch the seed plant. 
If you do any seed making just realize you might not be aware of latent intersex traits this way.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 15, 2020)

raggyb said:


> what does running a mom mean vs. running a clone taken from a mom? If you run a mom aren't you losing your source of clones? forgive me i'm so confused.


wail.....if you flowered the mom, you can take cuts from it before you flip it to flower, right? but the main reason is because a lot of time, the clones can flower differently, including seeing intersex in the mom but not the clones, and since that's what you're going to continue to run if it's a keeper, why bother with judging how well a mom flowers rather than a clone? 

right?


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 15, 2020)

raggyb said:


> what does running a mom mean vs. running a clone taken from a mom? If you run a mom aren't you losing your source of clones? forgive me i'm so confused.


Yes and no. Personally, I prefer to keep seed mothers as I seem to have fewer issues down the line (like a few years) regarding genetic drift and other abnormalities. Clone mothers seem to have more issues and also have them come up sooner. But this is just my personal preference and not supported by science, that I can find at least.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 15, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Yes and no. Personally, I prefer to keep seed mothers as I seem to have fewer issues down the line (like a few years) regarding genetic drift and other abnormalities. Clone mothers seem to have more issues and also have them come up sooner. But this is just my personal preference and not supported by science, that I can find at least.



This is why I love forums with solid growers. I personally pay no mind to genetic drift. Imo a mom kept correctly (from what I have seen) have few issues and if they do could be a 3 month old mom or 20-25yo mom. My buddy has a ecsd x wcsd mom upwards of 25+ years old and still tests the same, vigorous growth. This also goes for about 10-15 other moms that are all 18+ years old. Imo the smoke can't be beat as well. Last time I ran it in a 4x4 grass roots beds it yielded (if memory serves) around 12-13oz. That was also sharing the bed with 3 other plants. Numbers like that i can't complain about lol...

Like you said I have no data to support this claim just my eyes and experience as a grower. I highly value your opinion on this matter so don't feel as if im calling you out as im not. One day we will figure out what makes this magical plant tic! I hope to hear others experience on this matter as well now that its been brought up.. I keep clone for moms so I can't speak to the difference between that or or a seed mom. I can say I have seen intersex issues disappear when running clone etc as others have said... 

Hope all is well bodhi family! Happy growing!


----------



## raggyb (Dec 15, 2020)

thanks, my confusion is gone. what a relief


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 15, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> This is why I love forums with solid growers. I personally pay no mind to genetic drift. Imo a mom kept correctly (from what I have seen) have few issues and if they do could be a 3 month old mom or 20-25yo mom. My buddy has a ecsd x wcsd mom upwards of 25+ years old and still tests the same, vigorous growth. This also goes for about 10-15 other moms that are all 18+ years old. Imo the smoke can't be beat as well. Last time I ran it in a 4x4 grass roots beds it yielded (if memory serves) around 12-13oz. That was also sharing the bed with 3 other plants. Numbers like that i can't complain about lol...
> 
> Like you said I have no data to support this claim just my eyes and experience as a grower. I highly value your opinion on this matter so don't feel as if im calling you out as im not. One day we will figure out what makes this magical plant tic! I hope to hear others experience on this matter as well now that its been brought up.. I keep clone for moms so I can't speak to the difference between that or or a seed mom. I can say I have seen intersex issues disappear when running clone etc as others have said...
> 
> Hope all is well bodhi family! Happy growing!


No offense taken, I am always learning and enjoy when others have differing observations/data than I do; it keeps the mystery and fun of growing alive for me. I wonder if it has to do with the original plant and the "strength" of its genetics? An example of such would be the chemdog cut; it's been around for a few decades and I assume everyone holding onto a cut at this point has a clone of the original seed mother. The oldest mom I had, before the CA fires took her, was about 10 years old. I can't remember any issues with her, but the exception I made with her versus my other plants was every May/June I would take her out into the sun and let her veg out there for a good month or two. My buddy who I got the cutting from told me this was a necessity as "she was originally grown outdoors so she has to be outdoors for a little bit". Unfortionetly, he passed away a couple of years after giving me the cutting. He was a wealth of knowledge and out of respect, as well as his memory, I kept the tradition alive of taking her out to see the real sun. I wonder if vegging her in the sun is what kept her around and so vigorous for so long?


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 15, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4758538
> 
> View attachment 4758543
> 
> ...


Good day, sir. Can i ask what the room dimensions and wattage you are running here? It looks amazing.


----------



## doniawon (Dec 15, 2020)

temple balls look .


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 16, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> That happens - thats another reason why i never bother running moms, just the clones - a mom is a false representation if your plan is to keep the plant


I think this has merit. But it should be clear that I put these plants through a high EC crop steer with significant drybacks in order to drive tight node spacing and better bud set. It worked well for 3 weeks but they couldn’t take the heat on week 4.

I like the cut but the smoke/terpenes just aren’t good enough to warrant treating it like the diva it is. My dad hand waters in sunshine mix so he will run this one.

Sunshine Daydream on the other hand.. Once I got the PM taken care of she is happy happy! This is definitely the best cut to come out of the hunt. It’s basically just a pure butter muffin SSDD pheno.



I notice that she is much more susceptible to PM when she is growing/stretching. Once she stops and her leaves darken/build up a waxy layer, she gets much more resistant. The super yellow new growth trait seems to be very common with SSDD.

I hope to pass a SSDD steering wheel cover around to those who haven’t been able to find a good one. It’s a genuinely special plant and I can see why it was hyped up. My favorite indica and I can’t wait to have a gallon jar full in the personal stash.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 16, 2020)

DonPetro said:


> Good day, sir. Can i ask what the room dimensions and wattage you are running here? It looks amazing.


This is an 18’ x 11’ room and I have 3600w of LED bars and 600w of side lighting that I often forget to turn back on after I service the room. 2 ton Mr Cool DIY AC, anden 210 dehu, and auto irrigation with an opensprinkler controller. Works real well, until it doesn’t.


----------



## cbizzle (Dec 16, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Frenchy Cannoli style temple balls. SSDD on the left and Hindu Hash on the right. Going to try my best and not sample any of these. Looking for a 3 month cure.
> View attachment 4768895


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 16, 2020)

cbizzle said:


> View attachment 4770330


Haha , I love it bro! Had me crying! More to come on the hash front. I'm specifically looking for strains that might crossover well to an aged temple ball. Getting ready to pop some of them banana spliffs. Think of it, banana flavored hash! I really wish i hadnt missed out on the blueberry hashplant from bodhi. Oh well, I've got some gojis and ssdds coming up in solos to ease the pain . Excited for summer 2021 pollen chuck!

Oh and tiger melon ×ssdd as well. This will be my second run (from seed) with them. The last pheno I grew out didnt have much flavor or smell, but was strong asf. I agree with everyone else. Probably one of the more potent of bodhi Ive grown out. Highly recommend


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 16, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> No offense taken, I am always learning and enjoy when others have differing observations/data than I do; it keeps the mystery and fun of growing alive for me. I wonder if it has to do with the original plant and the "strength" of its genetics? An example of such would be the chemdog cut; it's been around for a few decades and I assume everyone holding onto a cut at this point has a clone of the original seed mother. The oldest mom I had, before the CA fires took her, was about 10 years old. I can't remember any issues with her, but the exception I made with her versus my other plants was every May/June I would take her out into the sun and let her veg out there for a good month or two. My buddy who I got the cutting from told me this was a necessity as "she was originally grown outdoors so she has to be outdoors for a little bit". Unfortionetly, he passed away a couple of years after giving me the cutting. He was a wealth of knowledge and out of respect, as well as his memory, I kept the tradition alive of taking her out to see the real sun. I wonder if vegging her in the sun is what kept her around and so vigorous for so long?


Think it was a podcast with karma I believe who said the old cuts are put outside every year to kind of reboot.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 16, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I think this has merit. But it should be clear that I put these plants through a high EC crop steer with significant drybacks in order to drive tight node spacing and better bud set. It worked well for 3 weeks but they couldn’t take the heat on week 4.
> 
> I like the cut but the smoke/terpenes just aren’t good enough to warrant treating it like the diva it is. My dad hand waters in sunshine mix so he will run this one.
> 
> ...


I'm just about to flower 2 SS DD out of a pack that copa gifted me. I have a squat bubba pheno and a taller pheno with great open structure and has that nice deep green fans with that nice shine. Shorter one has the better stem run of the two. 
You got me excited with your comments


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 16, 2020)

I really gotta pop that SSDD pack I have and just F2 it then spread it amongst the forum peeps... Too many beans, not enough time; what a problem to have


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 16, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Think it was a podcast with karma I believe who said the old cuts are put outside every year to kind of reboot.


Man I have a sealed room and can perfectly control every environmental parameter that I choose. But when I throw a plant outside in the summer and properly water it, it looks AMAZING no matter what the temp/RH/whatever. Like it makes my indoor plants look like deformed runt mutant things. The leaves on the outdoor plants just look.. Correct, healthy, and perfect.

I 100% agree with this practice. I will veg all moms outdoors once a year to rejuvenate cuttings. Plants that live inside for too long start to get a little weird.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 16, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Man I have a sealed room and can perfectly control every environmental parameter that I choose. But when I throw a plant outside in the summer and properly water it, it looks AMAZING no matter what the temp/RH/whatever. Like it makes my indoor plants look like deformed runt mutant things. The leaves on the outdoor plants just look.. Correct, healthy, and perfect.
> 
> I 100% agree with this practice. I will veg all moms outdoors once a year to rejuvenate cuttings. Plants that live inside for too long start to get a little weird.


Lot more than lumens in that light from the sun. They hold cuts of hazes over 30 years doing this. 
Just make sure you don't drag shit back from the outdoors. Keep on top of your ipm or you'll get bit in the arse


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 16, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I really gotta pop that SSDD pack I have and just F2 it then spread it amongst the forum peeps... Too many beans, not enough time; what a problem to have


I planned on doing the same with mine but I had some viability problems. I'm going to attempt making some fems if either is decent. I told copa I'd pay it forward, so my friends and those in need will get to try them


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 16, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> ssdd ...Looks awesome, its trich covered, rather unfortunatly my clone looks like its dying, leaves drooping, I had two and like a idiot i killed one....Looks like i got to try and reveg, maybe i should try rooting a bud and reveg that
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723888View attachment 4723889


Heres my ssdd from some months ago,i lost the clones though, I did have multiple trash females that i culled


----------



## doniawon (Dec 16, 2020)

What is SSDD,?. 

Sorry im a Nube


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 16, 2020)

doniawon said:


> What is SSDD,?.
> 
> Sorry im a Nube


Sunshine Daydream


----------



## bobqp (Dec 17, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I think this has merit. But it should be clear that I put these plants through a high EC crop steer with significant drybacks in order to drive tight node spacing and better bud set. It worked well for 3 weeks but they couldn’t take the heat on week 4.
> 
> I like the cut but the smoke/terpenes just aren’t good enough to warrant treating it like the diva it is. My dad hand waters in sunshine mix so he will run this one.
> 
> ...


I gave away over a hundred f2 ssdd recently. Lots of variety in the strain. But well worth growing.


----------



## steveydvee (Dec 17, 2020)

Talking about sunshine daydream! Those hybrid of ssdd as the male with gorilla glue and blue dream are insane!! Out of all my Bodhi Gear(Soul mate, time bandit, clusterfunk, guava Wookie, temple of the apollo). The SSDD came out stellar!! The Gg4 x SSDD came out with a banana sweet smell and the bluedream is straight gas terps! Lower on the yields but worth if. Can’t wait to cure to give a more in detail terpene profile. The Guava Wookie came out terpy but after a rough trim the ssdd surely has greater appeal.. may possibly be the different indoor environment, great also slightly heavier yield the the ssdd.. With Soul Mate coming in 4th in my book! But still fantastic, I got a heavy piney body odour type smell from it. Grows vigorously! Had a soul mate pheno still show white pistils after everything in the room was basically done.

That Guava Wookie outdoor when left to cure goes from a sweet floral smell to that STANK like that appalling stank face type of smell lol! The SSDD x Gg4 smells like bananas muffins to me.. Clusterfunk came in with the bag appeal but didn’t stand out as compared to the Guava or ssdd hybrids. I ran temple of the Apollo but the potency wasn’t high with more fluffy buds, the smell was amazing tho! Turned a whole plant into some delicious full melt!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Dec 17, 2020)

doniawon said:


> What is SSDD,?.
> 
> Sorry im a Nube


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 17, 2020)

I’ve only grown out one SSDD female as I had a lot of males when I planted the first half pack. But the one I had was killer. Pics are in this thread but I had the same issue advanced had regarding the light yellow new growth , drove me nuts , plant was seemingly happy but I couldn’t get it to darken up until it was done stretching. I fed it a steady diet of fish emulsion and compost top dressing and once the plant was done with vegetative growth it darkened up a bit. What a great plant, super bud rot resistant and the effects are awesome, total stress reliever. The bag appeal isn’t great after the cure. The buds turned a darker green but my full sun stuff always seems to do that. Doesn’t matter to me as I could care less what it looks like.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 17, 2020)

doniawon said:


> What is SSDD,?.
> 
> Sorry im a Nube


What’s with this Nube bullshit?
It’s that Sunshine Daydream!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 17, 2020)

doniawon said:


> What is SSDD,?.
> 
> Sorry im a Nube


I'm sooooo glad another noob asked this question. I've been too nervous to ask myself.....thanks @doniawon


----------



## grohio (Dec 17, 2020)

Purple Unicorn F5 16 days


----------



## hillbill (Dec 17, 2020)

Guava Wookie is extremely loud curing with stinging terps of Pine and Lavender with strong fuel tones. Sticky, so much that clipper started sticking in fan leaves, strong fast hitting high with no couchlock. No ceiling so far! Leaves a very heavy sour presence in a room when vaped, and the sour citrus comes through on taste. Wife loves it!


----------



## grohio (Dec 17, 2020)

T


hillbill said:


> Guava Wookie is extremely loud curing with stinging terps of Pine and Lavender with strong fuel tones. Sticky, so much that clipper started sticking in fan leaves, strong fast hitting high with no couchlock. No ceiling so far! Leaves a very heavy sour presence in a room when vaped, and the sour citrus comes through on taste. Wife loves it!


That sounds real nice.


----------



## doniawon (Dec 17, 2020)

doniawon said:


> What is SSDD,?.
> 
> Sorry im a Nube


u see what I did there..Nubes


----------



## doniawon (Dec 17, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


>


Epic. I gotta chop today, think its a good day for the dead!. I never put that together. Lol.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Dec 17, 2020)

doniawon said:


> Epic. I gotta chop today, think its a good day for the dead!. I never put that together. Lol.


It’s one of the things that first attracted me to Bodhi’s work was his connection to the GD and family. SSDD, Chem Kesey, Rolling Thunder, Lazy Lightning. Let the good times roll!


----------



## doniawon (Dec 17, 2020)

Whats up jp?. 
Been a long time, hope all is well.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Dec 17, 2020)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I'm sooooo glad another noob asked this question. I've been too nervous to ask myself.....thanks @doniawon


We don't usually bite


----------



## CrunchBerries (Dec 17, 2020)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I'm sooooo glad another noob asked this question. I've been too nervous to ask myself.....thanks @doniawon


I’ve found that when rookies like us ask basic questions that it sparks some deeper conversations amongst the seasoned pros that benefits everyone. #1 rule of this forum is don’t be a kook! Share when you can, do your homework and learn from one another. If you go back far enough in certain threads you can find the the most well respected growers asking these same damn questions. Ha!
Party On!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 17, 2020)

doniawon said:


> Whats up jp?.
> Been a long time, hope all is well.


Seriously long time buddy. Had a son earlier this year, wrapped up the round I was on and converted the grow into a coffee roastery. Definitely miss having the garden, will see what I can swing in 2021. 

How have you been?


----------



## doniawon (Dec 17, 2020)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Seriously long time buddy. Had a son earlier this year, wrapped up the round I was on and converted the grow into a coffee roastery. Definitely miss having the garden, will see what I can swing in 2021.
> 
> How have you been?


No way! Congrats. You have plenty of time. Enjoy the baby. Merry Christmas jp.


Merry Christmas everybody, ill stop clogging the thread lol


----------



## Boosky (Dec 17, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Im running a clone of the best pheno I found and no herms as of yet. The ladyboy ball trait seems to be a sexual maturity trait that goes away after you switch to clone based propagation. I still have this cut around for curiosity’s sakes. Let us know how it smokes for you!


I believe Bodhi has said that before. You need to do clone run to find if it pure female or just trying to survive from seed and throwing male flowers. I could be wrong but could swear I read that somewhere.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 17, 2020)

doniawon said:


> What is SSDD,?.
> 
> Sorry im a Nube


From what I recall you had Wizard Hat pheno?


----------



## SFnone (Dec 17, 2020)

*TESTER REPORT: DRAGONSOUL X WOOKIE*

These were really good. I ended up with 4 females, all but one being more or less identical. The one that differed was still similar to the others, only it was faster growing and flowering, more resinous, and had a sweeter, almost vanilla scent while growing, that turned drastically into an offensive chemical skunk, garlic and onion odor once dried, (but only in the backend... there was still a predominantly fruity base smell in the front- as all the others had). The structure was also a bit different... it was shorter and less branchy. The effect was pretty much the same.
I'm going to skip going into each plant individually, because they were basically all the same thing, so instead I'll just give the basic details for all of them.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

**Flower Time*- 55-75 days.

**Stretch*- Not much... a little stretchy, but it is mostly a bushy plant over a tall plant.

**Issues*- No- ... they drink more water than any plant I've ever had, but that's only an issue if you are a guerilla grower in the desert.

**Plant Size*- *8*-These can get huge if they are allowed to. They bush out like crazy, and could look like an enormous tumbleweed in shape if given the right opportunity. Lots of long arms and branches that go more horizontally than vertically.

**Yield*- *7-9* *Medium to Heavy*. The branches are all over, so there is a lot of bud sites, but the buds aren't as huge as some others. 2 of my A1Kashmirs, for example, had tops that were the size of tennis balls when dry- these would have something that is more along the lines of golf balls in size.

**Aroma*- *8*- I'm going to get a little weird here, so please try to stay with me- Imagine there is a big race about to start. Imagine that all the runners are dirty hippies. Now imagine that you have a cedar sauna- imagine that someone comes along and turns that sauna into a big hot tub, then fills it with hawaiian punch, lemonade, paint thinner, and a bunch of ramen noodle broth. Now imagine all the hippies finish the race, and are all sweaty and stinky, and all of them jump into the hot tub, mixing together with the liquids, and making a funky, weird ass soup. That is kind of the smell on these while in flower. All had a dry cedar and Hawaiian punch smell with acidic citrus, chemical skunk, body odor, garlic onion, and a kind of patchouli scent. Once dried, the smell for all of them turned into a more strawberry lemonade and pine-sol floor cleaner type thing. Some do lean a bit in other directions, but for the most part, the singular, most defining odor of the finished product for all of them, would have to be strawberry lemonade and pine-sol.

**Flavor*- *7*- Flavor is kind of skunky, acidic and citrusy, but the smoke on this one was harsh... what some might call, "lung buster" harsh... It is hard to hold the breath in when smoking straight buds... it burns like hell and leaves you coughing.

**Effect*- *8*- The effects are wonderful, being quite heady, but still with a nice numbing body... it has an almost perfect balance in effect for a hybrid, (at least to my personal tastes), leaning around 65-70% sativa, and 35-30% indica. You can do anything with this weed, either go out and be active, or just turn in and watch tv in total comfort. However, the more you smoke, the more intense it gets. If you smoke a lot, you won't be able to sleep, your head will be racing and you will find yourself looking into another dimension. Smoke a bit more, and you go from just looking, into actually _living_ as that other dimension. Like Alice through the Looking Glass and back into Wonderland. There is no ceiling that I could find, and once you get past a certain point, you might feel like you are trapped in an ever changing wheel of shifting perspectives and focuses.

There is also a sort of pureness to the high... I've had certain strains that have a dark edge to them- this is like the opposite. For example, you feel like your childhood self- clean and innocent- and if there is a moment of arousal, there is a sensuality to it... it isn't like a dark, or aggressive arousal. It is more of a loving and caring, wanting to connect, kind of thing. The high itself lasts pretty long too... not quite as long as some of the really old-school stuff, but long enough. She's got legs.

**Bag Appeal*- *8-10*. It is sticky, frosty, smells strong, has some nasty skunk for those who want that, but also has fruity terps for those who want that... the buds are visually appealing... give it a catchy name, and this would sell easy.
(I kind of don't like the bag appeal question, because it is all about marketing... but this one has great marketing potential, AND delivers in terms of high)

**Overall Impression*- This is a beautiful combination, and will get the job done regardless of what that job is. It is heady, but also has some body effect, it's flavorful, fragrant, the high lasts, it gives good yields, is potent, and is consistent... I'm actually kind of surprised just how good this ended up being. This is some of the best I've had from Bodhi seeds, and I would recommend this to everyone. It checks just about every box, and is probably only a cross away from being an almost perfect strain, (depending on what it would be crossed to.) I would say this could be, and maybe even should be, used for breeding stock, or as a building block to future strains. I fully plan on buying another pack or two once these are released. This is a really nice cross. A solid *8+. *
If B is ready to release these, they are ready to be released.

**Keeper?- *I chopped all these before I smoked anything, and didn't take cuts, so no keeper for me, BUT, I absolutely think there is keeper quality in this line. I wouldn't be surprised if someone won a cup with this strain- with a little hunting, it could be of cup winning caliber.

-


----------



## jp68 (Dec 18, 2020)

Took down the tiny neglected banana punch tester/sexer in the corner and ill say its the fruitiest bodhi plant ive ever had. Smells like a Hawaiian fruit puch bowl with pineapple and maybe a wiff of banana but hard to discern it so fruity in a sweet way.Looks are excellent as well. Taste seems little less pronounced out of the vape but theres a mouth coating spicy hashy creamy light fruit banana thing to it. Was the only survivor of my pack so bummed on that but its getting a proper look asap. For got to add that the buzz is super chill in a feel good way,not to debillitating but nice vibe to it


----------



## doniawon (Dec 18, 2020)

Boosky said:


> From what I recall you had Wizard Hat pheno?


I did!. I love sunshine daydream. Going were the wind blows...bloomin like a red rose. 

I think I have some f2s. I wanted to try and make something with the older moonshine, satellite, dj short bb lines.. but never did. 

I've been stuck running cookie stuff for the last few years. Getting kinda boring.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2020)

doniawon said:


> I did!. I love sunshine daydream. Going were the wind blows...bloomin like a red rose.
> 
> I think I have some f2s. I wanted to try and make something with the older moonshine, satellite, dj short bb lines.. but never did.
> 
> I've been stuck running cookie stuff for the last few years. Getting kinda boring.


It’s funny, I ignored the whole cookie movement. Just tried cookies anything a year ago in November.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 18, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Lot more than lumens in that light from the sun. They hold cuts of hazes over 30 years doing this.
> Just make sure you don't drag shit back from the outdoors. Keep on top of your ipm or you'll get bit in the arse


Ive never really had an infestation of any pest outdoors. If the plants are in the right area, biological competition usually prevents one pest from taking over like we usually see indoors. Cuts will be taken and washes thoroughly, then sprayed and quarantined. Luckily the grower-bred super bugs aren’t crawling around outside.


SFnone said:


> *TESTER REPORT: DRAGONSOUL X WOOKIE*
> 
> These were really good. I ended up with 4 females, all but one being more or less identical. The one that differed was still similar to the others, only it was faster growing and flowering, more resinous, and had a sweeter, almost vanilla scent while growing, that turned drastically into an offensive chemical skunk, garlic and onion odor once dried, (but only in the backend... there was still a predominantly fruity base smell in the front- as all the others had). The structure was also a bit different... it was shorter and less branchy. The effect was pretty much the same.
> I'm going to skip going into each plant individually, because they were basically all the same thing, so instead I'll just give the basic details for all of them.
> ...


One of the best reviews I have read on here. The aroma description was just.. Yes. Thank you for taking the time to write this up. I have Dragonsoul F2s coming up and can’t wait to see what they are all about. I need me some pine/Hawaiian terpenes in my life.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2020)

In my area there are far more predatory bugs than invasive. Putting something outside often cleans it up pretty well. Depends though, you can get micro biomes going here pretty easily with water lol


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Dec 18, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> In my area there are far more predatory bugs than invasive. Putting something outside often cleans it up pretty well. Depends though, you can get micro biomes going here pretty easily with water lol


Not just your area. I believe less than 1% of all insects on the planet are considered pests.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 18, 2020)

doniawon said:


> I did!. I love sunshine daydream. Going were the wind blows...bloomin like a red rose.
> 
> I think I have some f2s. I wanted to try and make something with the older moonshine, satellite, dj short bb lines.. but never did.
> 
> I've been stuck running cookie stuff for the last few years. Getting kinda boring.


I can't believe I remembered that, must have been some good pics! Who says cannabis makes you forgetful. Lol


----------



## doniawon (Dec 18, 2020)

Boosky said:


> I can't believe I remembered that, must have been some good pics! Who says cannabis makes you forgetful. Lol


Thats awesome!. Thats why I like forums. Can go back in time and journal things. 
This thread is the best ever!


----------



## V256.420 (Dec 18, 2020)

My seeds all grown up now. I got 8 females out of 12 Strawberry Goji and 6 females from the 10 Twin Flame.

Just took these pics. 10 days since flip.


----------



## SFnone (Dec 18, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Ive never really had an infestation of any pest outdoors. If the plants are in the right area, biological competition usually prevents one pest from taking over like we usually see indoors. Cuts will be taken and washes thoroughly, then sprayed and quarantined. Luckily the grower-bred super bugs aren’t crawling around outside.
> 
> 
> One of the best reviews I have read on here. The aroma description was just.. Yes. Thank you for taking the time to write this up. I have Dragonsoul F2s coming up and can’t wait to see what they are all about. I need me some pine/Hawaiian terpenes in my life.


 you're too kind... I just try my best to describe my experiences... i'm happy if I can be of some help... I think you'll like the Dragonsoul... i'm not sure that alone is what made the cross I grew so good, but I think it was a big part of it. anyway, thanks for the nice words!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Dec 18, 2020)

Anyone interested in Landos Stash (Suge Pure Kush x Snow Lotus), check out midweeksong.com in the UK. No full packs but they do have 8 single seeds left. I might definitely regret not getting them myself haha. But gotta wait 'til bills are paid.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 19, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> In my area there are far more predatory bugs than invasive. Putting something outside often cleans it up pretty well. Depends though, you can get micro biomes going here pretty easily with water lol


Yep! I don’t think I’ve ever seen a single mite on one of our outdoor plants. You start to develop issues when you dedicate a large plot of land to one single species. Then an infestation can thrive. Best practice for natural outdoor pest management is a wide variety of crops, wooded areas nearby, human assisted biological controls, etc. The one thing that can be problematic is PM. But IMO that is more because of indoor focused breeding practices than anything, and sprays can really help.



SFnone said:


> you're too kind... I just try my best to describe my experiences... i'm happy if I can be of some help... I think you'll like the Dragonsoul... i'm not sure that alone is what made the cross I grew so good, but I think it was a big part of it. anyway, thanks for the nice words!


Well we (us growers who review crosses) all could learn a thing or two from that write up! I’m going to be looking into the Dragonsoul as more of an ingredient than a final product. I’m not so sure about using wookie crosses for future projects because of the crazy variation it brings to offspring. I may look into bringing a few Wookie crosses into the future hunts because it’s the one of the Bodhi males I have very little experience with.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 19, 2020)

I’ve grown out fair amount of wookie crosses and that wookie floral smell seems to overpower every mother plant. Can’t get away from it, I’m kind of impartial to the smell so I’m going to put the wookie crosses on the back burner for awhile.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 19, 2020)

I got Wookie crosses and recrosses and several have never been run. Lemon Wookie was @ll lemon funk as I recall. Wookie does have that Appalachian father, nice.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 19, 2020)

I ran the original lemon wookie and so far that one was my favorite. Those seeds were made with the lemon diesel cut.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 19, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> I ran the original lemon wookie and so far that one was my favorite. Those seeds were made with the lemon diesel cut.


Always forget v2, fixed it.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 19, 2020)

the wookie leaners are a little more wide leafed and thicker stemmed plants, right? smells more woodsy/musky?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 19, 2020)

My Wookie crosses have most all been eye watering fucking loud, Cedar and Pine backed with Pin3 Oil and sour fuel. Hard hitters and very smooth, tons of vapor. I mad3 some personal crosses with some. Got a few I haven’t popped of my own. By the way, get you some Guava Wookie!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 19, 2020)

I like Guava Wookie as much as Space Monkey, that’s something coming out of my mouth


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I like Guava Wookie as much as Space Monkey, that’s something coming out of my mouth


That's good to know Bill. I'm on my second run of Space Monkey as I speak and I hear you Loud and clear. Your descriptions are better than any pic could give me.


----------



## sdd420 (Dec 19, 2020)

Vape hits and bong hits taste different though don’t they? I’m asking because I’m considering a vape.
(hillbill vapes)


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I like Guava Wookie as much as Space Monkey, that’s something coming out of my mouth


The Guava Wookies that I had tasted absolutely terrible but they were some of the prettiest plants I had ever grown. That was also the 1st time I ever attempted living soil and it was a disaster so I'm going to place the blame on myself and not the genetics.

Think it's worth revisiting? Here are the 3 I had:


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 19, 2020)

Never tried bodhi gear before but there’s a bunch out there I’ve been eyeballing from this latest drop. Looking for good sativa hybrids. 

these are at the top of my list so far

Temple x Appalchia
Temple x Wookie
SSH x SSDD
SSH x Wookie
Vintage Jack Herer x Wookie

Any suggestions?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 19, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> The Guava Wookies that I had tasted absolutely terrible but they were some of the prettiest plants I had ever grown. That was also the 1st time I ever attempted living soil and it was a disaster so I'm going to place the blame on myself and not the genetics.
> 
> Think it's worth revisiting? Here are the 3 I had:
> View attachment 4772875
> ...


Must have been a yield disaster because they look great.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 19, 2020)

Yea those look killer!


----------



## Boosky (Dec 19, 2020)

MtRainDog said:


> Never tried bodhi gear before but there’s a bunch out there I’ve been eyeballing from this latest drop. Looking for good sativa hybrids.
> 
> these are at the top of my list so far
> 
> ...


I've only grown Temple x Appalachia and it yielded well. Super Sativa from my viewpoint, couldn't smoke it before bed.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 19, 2020)

Got a couple Starflight Guava at 7 weeks, one making slightly more elongated buds than the other. Buds on both are tapering like stretched pyramids. Lots of trichs and one beginning to fade. Buds seem fairly tight. Size is average.

Just put 2 very vigorous and good size Cherry Queen into flower tent Wednesday. 2 Wolfpack in veg a couple weeks up from dirt in red Solos.


----------



## grohio (Dec 19, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Got a couple Starflight Guava at 7 weeks, one making slightly more elongated buds than the other. Buds on both are tapering like stretched pyramids. Lots of trichs and one beginning to fade. Buds seem fairly tight. Size is average.
> 
> Just put 2 very vigorous and good size Cherry Queen into flower tent Wednesday. 2 Wolfpack in veg a couple weeks up from dirt in red Solos.


Cherry queen is super vigorous. It definitely has that hybrid vigor attribute. Fast growing, big stalks and super huge colas. Its afghani on steroids.


----------



## dankbydrew (Dec 20, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> Vape hits and bong hits taste different though don’t they? I’m asking because I’m considering a vape.
> (hillbill vapes)


If I may, I've tried just about all of them and own more than I should, check out the NewVape FlowerPot. I got a weedeater head with the shovelhead bowl for black friday and loving it. 

Gotta say, the Portable Space Ship (Laos, Pure Kush, and Kashmir one way or another) and Stray's Roman Candles (Williams Wonder x Star Fighter) looks very, very similiar. Gonna run them small and make some F2's and test smoke. Really interested to see what they turn into.


----------



## SYZ (Dec 20, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> NewVape FlowerPot. I got a weedeater head with the shovelhead bowl for black friday and loving it.


Agreed, sir. I still like the combustion ritual from time to time, but in terms of vaping flower, the NewVape FlowerPot is the endgame! 

Smoke reports and vape reports can be very different things.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 20, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> If I may, I've tried just about all of them and own more than I should, check out the NewVape FlowerPot. I got a weedeater head with the shovelhead bowl for black friday and loving it.
> 
> Gotta say, the Portable Space Ship (Laos, Pure Kush, and Kashmir one way or another) and Stray's Roman Candles (Williams Wonder x Star Fighter) looks very, very similiar. Gonna run them small and make some F2's and test smoke. Really interested to see what they turn into.


How long did your Portable Space Ship flower? I'm wondering if there are Laos dominant pheno's.


----------



## dankbydrew (Dec 20, 2020)

SYZ said:


> Agreed, sir. I still like the combustion ritual from time to time, but in terms of vaping flower, the NewVape FlowerPot is the endgame!
> 
> Smoke reports and vape reports can be very different things.


I'd love your take on it, do you run at a single temp or do you adjust for the occasion? Can't seem to get the KO effect I'm looking for at night consistently. I think I need a piece with a bit more diffusion to really enjoy it.




mawasmada said:


> How long did your Portable Space Ship flower? I'm wondering if there are Laos dominant pheno's.


Going to flip in the next week or so. I need to take a closer look, but they seem to be pretty uniform. Not knowledgable enough to say "oh yeah, that's definitely the pure kush dominating" from peeking at the leaves quite yet.


----------



## SYZ (Dec 21, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> I'd love your take on it, do you run at a single temp or do you adjust for the occasion? Can't seem to get the KO effect I'm looking for at night consistently. I think I need a piece with a bit more diffusion to really enjoy it.


I leave mine on 640°F and adjust my draw speed to suit different vars (that's with the V-Rod head). There's so many variables however, including glass piece, draw style, cure etc. 
That nighttime KO effect is a tricky one with vapes IMO, and the reason I still burn a joint occasionally. A deep and thorough extraction is key to releasing the sedative, high-temp compounds. It's also imperative to make sure the plant is properly ripe before harvest with a good percentage of amber trichs. Overcooked by most standards. I've been on the hunt for particularly sedative and narcotic strains for this purpose... and to bring it back on topic, the next place I'm looking is Bodhi's DLA#4.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 21, 2020)

Can I ask for input please? An elderly friend wants to know the best(or good) strain for his restless leg syndrome and as a sleep aid combo. He would prefer to make edibles with it, if that helps.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 21, 2020)

Black Light Fantasy......
This pheno is the most different out of the 5, the most green and the one that looks the most promising.....Also the most dense


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Dec 21, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Can I ask for input please? An elderly friend wants to know the best(or good) strain for his restless leg syndrome and as a sleep aid combo. He would prefer to make edibles with it, if that helps.
> Thanks everyone.


Though i dont have a specific strain to offer for RLS, I have found Bubba to make me totally numb from the neck down. Maybe a Bubba or SSDD hybrid that helps w nerve pain and maybe also RLS?

i also have had RLS and found a Psychology Today article reinforcing the medical benefit of cannabis in RLS (in reducing the release of Dopamine). i hope it offers some useful info:

OVERVIEW:
"Recent studies have shown that chronic cannabis use is associated with reduced dopamine synthesis capacity. Thus, the efficacy of cannabis in patients with Restless Leg Syndrome may be due to its ability to prevent the excessive release of dopamine and restore normal neural activity....

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/your-brain-food/202007/cannabis-restless-leg-syndrome


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 21, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Though i dont have a specific strain to offer for RLS, I have found Bubba to make me totally numb from the neck down. Maybe a Bubba or SSDD hybrid that helps w nerve pain and maybe also RLS?
> 
> i also have had RLS and found a Psychology Today article reinforcing the medical benefit of cannabis in RLS (in reducing the release of Dopamine). i hope it offers some useful info:
> 
> ...


I'm appreciate that. Thanks. They're early-mid 70's and only used grass a few times durring Vietnam, but not once home. He tried some about 3 months ago from a store, but doesn't want to spend $80 a 1/4 for bag after bag until he finds something that'll work. He laughed and said, "At one puff a day before bed, I could sample strains the rest of my life and not find 'the one'."


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Dec 21, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'm appreciate that. Thanks. They're early-mid 70's and only used grass a few times durring Vietnam, but not once home. He tried some about 3 months ago from a store, but doesn't want to spend $80 a 1/4 for bag after bag until he finds something that'll work. He laughed and said, "At one puff a day before bed, I could sample strains the rest of my life and not find 'the one'."


My wife has RLS (pretty extreme at times).

We’ve found it’s more effective to use edibles for relief - seems to help her much better. One small cookie 30 minutes before bed seems to do the trick.

We stick to a simple cookie recipe. Feel free to pm me regarding butter technique/cookie recipe, if ya like.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 21, 2020)

SmokeAL0t said:


> My wife has RLS (pretty extreme at times).
> 
> We’ve found it’s more effective to use edibles for relief - seems to help her much better. One small cookie 30 minutes before bed seems to do the trick.
> 
> We stick to a simple cookie recipe. Feel free to pm me regarding butter technique/cookie recipe, if ya like.


Does your wife have a prefered strain for her butter/edibles?
Edit: It'd be great if it were a Bodhi strain, but I just want to help him however I can.


----------



## Jaymeboy (Dec 21, 2020)

JHashmore said:


> Im sure by now anyone that has grown a lot of good genetics and tried a little breeding for themselves towards their own personal tastes has realized that while there are many various genetic pathways available to us we are really going around in circles in terms of taste/effect.
> 
> You will find ballpark effects and terpene profiles that are similar across a fairly wide range of plants, simple descriptors are good ways to generally differentiate what you are going to experience. I realize that Buffalo is probably servicing a dispensary type market and unfortunately many people are affected by marketing and hype. We all here know (probably) that names don’t mean anything in reality. We are experiencing the unfortunate side effect of the name game and hype marketing and probably saturated local markets.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah to this


----------



## hillbill (Dec 22, 2020)

The more Cannabis I use, the less bothered I am by RLS. Very little problem for years now, no strain recommendations though.


----------



## raggyb (Dec 22, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Though i dont have a specific strain to offer for RLS, I have found Bubba to make me totally numb from the neck down. Maybe a Bubba or SSDD hybrid that helps w nerve pain and maybe also RLS?
> 
> i also have had RLS and found a Psychology Today article reinforcing the medical benefit of cannabis in RLS (in reducing the release of Dopamine). i hope it offers some useful info:
> 
> ...


if that doesn't work have you tried a drum set


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 22, 2020)

raggyb said:


> if that doesn't work have you tried a drum set


The double bass madman!


----------



## raggyb (Dec 22, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> The double bass madman!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Dec 23, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Does your wife have a prefered strain for her butter/edibles?
> Edit: It'd be great if it were a Bodhi strain, but I just want to help him however I can.


That’s the lovely part of edibles; anything will work. So long as you make the butter properly, even the worst smoking flower makes incredibly effective edibles.

The process of making high quality butter seems to make more of a difference in the end result than picking the perfect strain.

Not enough time for me to post my butter recipe, right now, but I’ll post it tomorrow or Christmas Day.

To directly answer the Bodhi part of your question, I’d try a few more broad categories or different gear and then fine-tune the needs of each individual from that point... ie: make one batch of something with an SSDD or HP leaning plant to check the reaction to a sedative strain, make another batch that leans toward a more cerebral effect, and lastly, make a mixed batch. 

Wife and I are currently eating a mixed batch that I made with a mix of ghee butter and regular butter... it’s the best batch we’ve ever had and it’s using half the material.

Recipe to come as soon as I have time to break out laptop... I’ll get it posted on Christmas, if I don’t have time sooner.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 23, 2020)

RIP B.O.G.


----------



## jp68 (Dec 23, 2020)

Does anyone know what the strawberry milk leans to in crosses? guessing its a somewhat sativa leaner from what little info i could dig up


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 23, 2020)

jp68 said:


> Does anyone know what the strawberry milk leans to in crosses? guessing its a somewhat sativa leaner from what little info i could dig up


 My one pheno (strawberry milk f2) leaning sativa no doubt. Not that this is a ton of help. @AdvancedBuffalo I THINK has hunted more extensively than me. Maybe he will chime in here. He knows how to keep a plant happy in his system as well so I would take his word on quality of flower as well over a less experienced grower. Also has done some Decent pheno hunts as well. 

FYI, mine has not but I hear there is alot of hermies in these beans so if you run them make sure your environment is in order etc. Just my 2 cents going of what others I respect here have told me. Dec 30th ill be a full 8 weeks in and not a single bannana yet. I just got done going over the flower.

Unrelated but here is a LOW lower I forgot to lollipop off one of my dla 10.


Also as a big inkognytogenetics fan, this pheno of taco taco is stunning and I can't get a picture that will truly show how great it looks. Also have some of his lemon diesel dog that also look fantastic! Here is a lower shot of the taco taco.



Happy growing!


----------



## SFnone (Dec 23, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> My one pheno (strawberry milk f2) leaning sativa no doubt. Not that this is a ton of help. @AdvancedBuffalo I THINK has hunted more extensively than me. Maybe he will chime in here. He knows how to keep a plant happy in his system as well so I would take his word on quality of flower as well over a less experienced grower. Also has done some Decent pheno hunts as well.
> 
> FYI, mine has not but I hear there is alot of hermies in these beans so if you run them make sure your environment is in order etc. Just my 2 cents going of what others I respect here have told me. Dec 30th ill be a full 8 weeks in and not a single bannana yet. I just got done going over the flower.
> 
> ...


have you been able to try any yet? (dla10, I mean)


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 23, 2020)

SFnone said:


> have you been able to try any yet? (dla10, I mean)



Not yet, will be done at 8-9 weeks im guessing without scoping it. Lots of yellow/purple fading leaves, hairs receding etc. Hope its killer, looks good! 

Being the first run in the new 4x8 bed my soil is in the building process so I may throw the cuts i took in again for a 2nd run. Looks to be a good yielder, good and dense as well.
Smells similar to the peach hashplant I ran if I could compare to another strain I've run as of late. Both phenos i have are similar in all ways. Topped once. Standing about 3-3.5ft as of now.

Happy growing!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 24, 2020)

That makes me a little nervous with these Dazzleberry's....i'll keep a good eye on them - they're still in week 1 of flower.....they're a little on the shorter and bushy side for my liking but we'll see what happens in the next 2 weeks....they're also right next to a Solo's stash which is a big stretchy plant and everything else im running (ogre kush, gelato mochi, phone home) is on the stretchy side (i like stretchy just not too stretchy) i didn't even bother running one of the Dazzleberrys because it was way too short and bushy - the other 2 aren't too bad

did anybody run strawberry goji here?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 24, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> My one pheno (strawberry milk f2) leaning sativa no doubt. Not that this is a ton of help. @AdvancedBuffalo I THINK has hunted more extensively than me. Maybe he will chime in here. He knows how to keep a plant happy in his system as well so I would take his word on quality of flower as well over a less experienced grower. Also has done some Decent pheno hunts as well.
> 
> FYI, mine has not but I hear there is alot of hermies in these beans so if you run them make sure your environment is in order etc. Just my 2 cents going of what others I respect here have told me. Dec 30th ill be a full 8 weeks in and not a single bannana yet. I just got done going over the flower.
> 
> ...


Sorry I’m not as active here as I am on another forum so I’m not posting all the updates to my rooms. Why does this matter? Because I’m starting to suspect that things just are not quite right when running a sealed room with zero air exchange. After thinking about it for a while, I just can’t see how 30% of Bodhi’s beans would herm in my setup, but then zero herms presented in the open vented room with Doc D seed stock. Either the Doc D crosses were much more stable (definitely possible), or elevated night time CO2/Ethylene stressed some plants out. Bodhi hasn’t exactly calmed my suspicions on his herm prone males since he recently shared a couple males that showed clear instability. Regardless, I will be evacuating the sealed rooms after lights out to avoid CO2 and ethylene spikes during dark hours. 

No strawberry milk ever dropped pollen, just popped pistils out of clear staminate bracts/ballsacks. The real problem plants were the strawberry gojis, which threw balls and pollen like nothing else. My dad is running a cut of the "keeper" (it just happened to make it through the cloning process by chance) strawberry milk with no issues in an open vented space. It yields quite large, but it definitely doesn’t lean sativa. It’s a fat, large producing plant with low resin content and ends up smelling like rubber oily typical “gassy” cannabis. Nothing unique or exciting. The lower yielding phenos seemed to have much more of a fruit nose to them with great resin production, but I don’t want to grow popcorn.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 24, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> That makes me a little nervous with these Dazzleberry's....i'll keep a good eye on them - they're still in week 1 of flower.....they're a little on the shorter and bushy side for my liking but we'll see what happens in the next 2 weeks....they're also right next to a Solo's stash which is a big stretchy plant and everything else im running (ogre kush, gelato mochi, phone home) is on the stretchy side (i like stretchy just not too stretchy) i didn't even bother running one of the Dazzleberrys because it was way too short and bushy - the other 2 aren't too bad
> 
> did anybody run strawberry goji here?


I ran strawberry Goji and had a few different phenos from one pack. The smoke was potent and flower was resinous, but none of them really stood out.

Honestly nothing from my last bodhi hunt was particularly unique or interesting. I think that has to do with the male selections that I ran. Next seed run I am going to pick up some Wookie crosses since there have been lots of reports on crazy unique terpene profiles with that male.

So far I have seen the best performances from the SSDD male. The hashplant male is great for introducing vigor and yield to existing elite cuts, but the end result isn’t ever unique or super interesting. Same with the snow lotus, but I do like the terps that it brings more than the hashplant. Strawberry Milk has been very lackluster in the 3 crosses and 1 pure form that I grew. Goji male doesn’t seem to work that well in crosses because it just has a slightly modified Tahoe OG profile.

Last one to really explore is the Wookie, and I have a feeling that I will be kicking myself for not running it’s crosses earlier.

Oh and purple unicorn is nice, brings good structure and vigor but the bud will definitely be weaker because of the male. Color will be nice. I’d say that it would be a great beginner smoke since the bud will be pretty, but the woody terps aren’t very attractive to new smokers. I can’t really think of a reason that an experienced smoker would ever reach for the purple unicorn over something with better flavor and potency. Beginner smokers will always reach for the sweet, purple, great tasting hype crosses before anything PU related. I just don’t think it has a place.


----------



## Angus Hung (Dec 24, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I really gotta pop that SSDD pack I have and just F2 it then spread it amongst the forum peeps... Too many beans, not enough time; what a problem to have


yes you should F2 those


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 24, 2020)

This is what the SSDD quad (4x4 plot) looks like right now. It’s stellar in ever way, just needs to be babied through veg because of early PM susceptibility. Bottom left are the Peach Hashplants that I screwed up with super high EC. Those will be washed since it is packing on resin.



Electric Cowboy looking pretty good for being totally under-developed during veg. Takes high EC better than Peach HP. Dumps hash like GMO. I think I will keep her around for a bit. The terpenes are good in the jar and smoke is great, but the real reason I will keep her is because of her WPFF potential. If she passes this trait on to her offspring she will get lots of use in upcoming projects.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 24, 2020)

Awesome looking garden!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 24, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Awesome looking garden!


 I'll 2nd that! Much respect!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 24, 2020)

Thanks guys!

Does anyone here have any updates/opinions on the Guava Wookie and Divine Intervention? Those are catching my eye right now.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Dec 24, 2020)

Old school hash plant and soulmate at 6 weeks.

Hash plant



Soulmate


----------



## hillbill (Dec 24, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Does anyone here have any updates/opinions on the Guava Wookie and Divine Intervention? Those are catching my eye right now.


Guava Wookie is loud and powerful with a broad impact on nose and taste. Mid size and easy to grow. Lots of Pine, Cedar and some Skunk from time to time. Herb of the “highest” order. Don’t even think, get you some!


----------



## OIL7IO (Dec 24, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> That makes me a little nervous with these Dazzleberry's....i'll keep a good eye on them - they're still in week 1 of flower.....they're a little on the shorter and bushy side for my liking but we'll see what happens in the next 2 weeks....they're also right next to a Solo's stash which is a big stretchy plant and everything else im running (ogre kush, gelato mochi, phone home) is on the stretchy side (i like stretchy just not too stretchy) i didn't even bother running one of the Dazzleberrys because it was way too short and bushy - the other 2 aren't too bad
> 
> did anybody run strawberry goji here?


I've run it before. Had no issues with the 4 females i wound up with besides some yielded poorly but my keeper was excellent in every way.


Will have pictures up in about 2 weeks of my space monkey results. What im thinking will be my keeper is very frosty (not quite as frosty as the SG) and was stacked. Big buds everywhere. Had some purple show up after a 3 day flush and 2 days of darkness.


----------



## jp68 (Dec 24, 2020)

The feed back on the strawberry milk male is appreciated and happy holidays to all. May run the strawberry headband first but ive got this thing for that goji razz . 1st world problems i tell ya


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry xmas everyone!


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Dec 24, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> That makes me a little nervous with these Dazzleberry's....i'll keep a good eye on them - they're still in week 1 of flower.....they're a little on the shorter and bushy side for my liking but we'll see what happens in the next 2 weeks....they're also right next to a Solo's stash which is a big stretchy plant and everything else im running (ogre kush, gelato mochi, phone home) is on the stretchy side (i like stretchy just not too stretchy) i didn't even bother running one of the Dazzleberrys because it was way too short and bushy - the other 2 aren't too bad
> 
> did anybody run strawberry goji here?


I popped a half of a pack and ended up with three females. All three were different and I like all three. 

Pheno #7 had dense smallish nugs lighter side of green with nice reddish hairs. Good green taste on inhale with a fruit taste on exhale that a friend described as a raspberry flavor. 

Pheno #11 Classic OG flavor and look. Very light shade of green. Tasty OG flavor. This was the leafiest pheno of the three. 

Pheno #12 Darker green and orange round buds. Nice density. Very nice skunky orange flavor.

All of them have good potency. I can't really comment on yield because I only ran them each once so far and 7 and 12 were in small pots of organic soil and 11 was in a 17 gallon tote with new batch of living soil. 40 x 40 tent with about 300 watt equivalent LEDs. 

Hope that helps you out a little. 

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 25, 2020)

Adrosmokin said:


> Merry Christmas everyone


Gifts to all! My late pull of male gave me handful of gifts yet to be open across 3 strains. 

Best wishes to all. And to all a good grow. LOL.


----------



## Pupelle (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone!

Goji OG. Mind blowing flavor and intense mind high. Dreamy and trippy.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 25, 2020)

Quick word about Starflight Guava, I have 2 at 57 days flower that are fine and getting close to chop. But the quick word is these were subjected to over half my lights turning on for 30 minutes during lights off for at least a week, my fault, and they showed no ill effects. One Sour Bubble threw nanners for a few days and ceased after problem was solved.

Two plants just into the flower tent then threw 50/50 male/female flowers and some parts I have never scene. One was a Lemon Hashplant v2 from Bodhi and the other a Tomahawk from Greenpoint. Have run both before with no problems and great results but they couldn’t handle that lighting screw up just after switch.

Anyway, these Starflight Guava are a few days out and will say more then, looking awesome so far.

One more boy Cherry Queen which is 2/2, oh well!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Dec 25, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Quick word about Starflight Guava, I have 2 at 57 days flower that are fine and getting close to chop. But the quick word is these were subjected to over half my lights turning on for 30 minutes during lights off for at least a week, my fault, and they showed no ill effects. One Sour Bubble threw nanners for a few days and ceased after problem was solved.
> 
> Two plants just into the flower tent then threw 50/50 male/female flowers and some parts I have never scene. One was a Lemon Hashplant v2 from Bodhi and the other a Tomahawk from Greenpoint. Have run both before with no problems and great results but they couldn’t handle that lighting screw up just after switch.
> 
> ...


Lol do you have a cat? Mine messed up my timers a few times so I bought digital ones. Before, he stepped on the ones you pop out.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 25, 2020)

I use covered Brinks timers but I flipped a couple cogs when I adjusted after Daylight Saving Time.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas, Bodhi Army! Hope everyone has a peaceful day surrounded by loved ones.

Woke up early to try to post my butter recipe before the house wakens... 

Since my butter is only for myself and wife, I only make a single stick (1/2cup) at a time. We've tried a million entrees and desserts and've found ourselves coming back, full-circle, to the cookie recipe every time. Our method might not win a baking contest but it'll help you sleep better and it does wonders for my wife's RLS (restless leg syndrome).

*INGREDIENTS*:
Approximately 1 oz of flower or 1.5 oz of _quality _trim
1/4 stick of butter
Just shy of 1/2 cup of ghee butter 
Approximately 10-12 cups of water
1 packet of Betty Crocker premixed cookie dough
1 egg

*TOOLS*:
Large mixing bowl
Large pot
Rubber gloves (I like 5-6 mil)
Panty hose legging
32 to 44 oz cup with the bottom cut out
Spatula 

*INSTRUCTIONS*:

Bring water to a nice boil and then reduce heat so that it's a slow, very low-rolling boil.
Add butter and flower (stir in material so that everything is wet).
Stir once/twice an hour for the first few hours and then once every few hours until extraction (I put on butter a few hours before bed and wake up a few times through the night to stir it).
Cook with this method approximately 8-10 hours or until plant material is shriveled and much darker colored than when cooking started.
Remove pot from heat/let cool.
Skirt panty hose (single leg) around the bottomless cup and pour cooled material through the cup and into the panty hose/mixing bowl.
Your mixing bowl should be situated so you can allow the water and butter to get through the panty hose but not any plant material.
Once all material is inside of panty hose, toss the cup and strain (I use my hands with rubber gloves) it as best you can (this is where the little bit of extra butter comes in handy - can't recover 100% of it; don't kill yourself trying). 
As you strain the plant material (still inside the panty hose), you'll notice the harder you squeeze, the more dense/oily butter comes out.
When you've strained all the butter from the plant material, toss the panty hose and plant material.
Place container/mixing bowl full of water/butter into the fridge and give it a few hours to properly separate. When true separation has occurred, the butter will create a hard, solid layer on top of the water.
Once separation has occurred, remove the butter from the water and toss the water (I use a spatula and single cup coffee strainer).
Mix butter, one egg, and contents of cookie package together and cook as instructed via cookie package.

*A FEW TIPS:*

Try to set your boil so that it slowly evaporates the water (without a lid). It seems our most potent batches have been boiled ALMOST too much.. to the point the plant material almost burns because there's not enough water; I'll wake up too late because I'm cookie'd out (lol) and there'll be just tiny bit of water left with my leaf/flower material. The first time this happened, I thought I ruined my batch but went ahead and added more water and much to my surprise, we preferred this "overcooked" batch better than our regulars. Once you fine-tune this step, your cookies will become 50-100% better than using the traditional methods of boiling with a lid/water staying full. Also, I know I'm butchering this explanation but I'm trying to hurry to beat the family waking up.
If you have a hard time mixing the cookie dough, try mixing with hands/rubber gloves. If I use any utensils or mixers/beaters, it's pure hell trying to mix the ingredients.
Let your butter warm up to room temperature before you add the egg.
Add the egg and butter (completely mixed) to the bowl BEFORE you add the cookie mix (the last thing you want is monster clumps of egg and/or butter in your cookies). Not mixing the "liquids," first, will result in clumpy/yucky cookies.
We prefer unsalted butter but salted will work... the main thing about the butter is to _buy the highest fat content available. I'm in the process of trying different brands of ghee butter, now._
Don't be shy to add nuts and/or extra chocolate chips to your mix, if you prefer sweets. Until you learn to make cookies properly, this tip can help with "green tasting" batches.
I'm sure I'm forgetting more... please don't hesitate to contact me (via PM), if you have any issues with this method.
I'm still playing with the ratios of ghee and regular butter. If I dial in a ratio I believe is optimal, I'll update everyone.

After thinking REALLLLY hard about it, I think DLA 5 (Deep Line Alchemy 5) and mixed batches (of 5-20 strains) have been my favorite Bodhi cookie batches. Like I mentioned, before, cookies can FLOOR you even when the flower doesn't. 

Hope this helps some fellow members/readers with RLS.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Merry Y’all!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 25, 2020)

Happy holidays and merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## mathed (Dec 25, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> I ran the original lemon wookie and so far that one was my favorite. Those seeds were made with the lemon diesel cut.


Running one right now as well. That lemon scent is on point, very strong and distinct. It's a nice looking plant, very tight internodal spacing


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 25, 2020)

*I would like to Thank Mr.B @Plantmoreseeds and 8th Avenue seeds AKA @Comacus for helping to share a little Christmas Cheer.

If you are one of the first 50 peeps to see this post all you have to do is go to the site. Click on the GLG Elf, pick your shirt size, Ck out and wait for your gift to get delivered. MERRY CHRISTMASS*


----------



## Jaymeboy (Dec 25, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> I gotcha - i did a little generalization there too didn't i
> 
> i liked forum gsc as well - i'd still be running it if it didn't start to herm on me - i loved that plant - i loved the bubble hash it made too
> 
> ...





Bad Dawg said:


> View attachment 4777481
> 
> *I would like to Thank Mr.B @Plantmoreseeds and 8th Avenue seeds AKA @Comacus for helping to share a little Christmas Cheer.
> 
> If you are one of the first 50 peeps to see this post all you have to do is go to the site. Click on the GLG Elf, pick your shirt size, Ck out and wait for your gift to get delivered. MERRY CHRISTMASS*


Too cool! Thanks to all involved!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 25, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> View attachment 4777481
> 
> *I would like to Thank Mr.B @Plantmoreseeds and 8th Avenue seeds AKA @Comacus for helping to share a little Christmas Cheer.
> 
> If you are one of the first 50 peeps to see this post all you have to do is go to the site. Click on the GLG Elf, pick your shirt size, Ck out and wait for your gift to get delivered. MERRY CHRISTMASS*



cool thanks! i tried to get the free shipping coupon to work, but it wouldn't work for me - so it looks like i still owe $7


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Dec 25, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> View attachment 4777481
> 
> *I would like to Thank Mr.B @Plantmoreseeds and 8th Avenue seeds AKA @Comacus for helping to share a little Christmas Cheer.
> 
> If you are one of the first 50 peeps to see this post all you have to do is go to the site. Click on the GLG Elf, pick your shirt size, Ck out and wait for your gift to get delivered. MERRY CHRISTMASS*


Yall broke you servers lol


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 25, 2020)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> I popped a half of a pack and ended up with three females. All three were different and I like all three.
> 
> Pheno #7 had dense smallish nugs lighter side of green with nice reddish hairs. Good green taste on inhale with a fruit taste on exhale that a friend described as a raspberry flavor.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Merry Christmas!


----------



## atm420 (Dec 25, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> cool thanks! i tried to get the free shipping coupon to work, but it wouldn't work for me - so it looks like i still owe $7


Same here. So looking forward to receiving this wonderful gift. Thank you!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Dec 25, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> cool thanks! i tried to get the free shipping coupon to work, but it wouldn't work for me - so it looks like i still owe $7


I cant even get an order to process with free shipping or paid shipping now sadly


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 25, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> I cant even get an order to process with free shipping or paid shipping now sadly


keep hitting refresh when you get the error 500 code


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Dec 25, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> keep hitting refresh when you get the error 500 code


Yeah I have been sadly cant get checkout to work. It keeps telling me the coupon i have is not mine lol


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Dec 25, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Yeah I have been sadly cant get checkout to work. It keeps telling me the coupon i have is not mine lol


And it won't let me remove the coupon to just pay shipping. Looks like I'm out of luck


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 25, 2020)

yea thats what it kept saying to me - it's not my coupon lol 

there should be a spot where you can click to pay for shipping for $7


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Dec 25, 2020)

I was going to make a nice purchase along with those freebies too. Oh well I guess


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Dec 25, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> yea thats what it kept saying to me - it's not my coupon lol
> 
> there should be a spot where you can click to pay for shipping for $7


Yep tried that it still won't let me place an order either way its just a loop.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Dec 25, 2020)

Aaaand now its out of stock lol


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 25, 2020)

shit....sorry to hear you couldn't get it to go


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Dec 25, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> shit....sorry to hear you couldn't get it to go


All good. Merry Christmas, and thanks for trying to assist!


----------



## cbizzle (Dec 25, 2020)

Damn, twas in my cart but kept getting internal server error, then bam, all the presents delivered. Oh well, Merry Christmas.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 25, 2020)

Late to the party but... merry Christmas everyone! May your buds be fat and you and your family healthy! I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!

Happy growing!


----------



## dankbydrew (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas!!!

Purple Wookies clone I flowered out is stinky stanky. Heavy onion BO funk with all that sweet hay horse ish too. Not gonna run her again, but looking forward to checking out some other wookie crosses in the future. Think I have Blueberry x Wookie and AC/DC x Wookie. Should be some proper medicine.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Dec 25, 2020)

To anyone who suceeded in getting the GLG /bodhi free stuff, please let us know what bodhi seeds you get. So i can cry myself to sleep.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Dec 26, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> To anyone who suceeded in getting the GLG /bodhi free stuff, please let us know what bodhi seeds you get. So i can cry myself to sleep.


Damn family time! Ha! I checked email etc. 54 minutes after the initial post/email. Super cool of them to do something like that! Congratulations to the lucky 50!


----------



## Jaymeboy (Dec 26, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> To anyone who suceeded in getting the GLG /bodhi free stuff, please let us know what bodhi seeds you get. So i can cry myself to sleep.


I’ll post up when I get em. I can’t believe I was that lucky. Checked the thread a minute after bad dawg posted.


----------



## will.i.am86 (Dec 26, 2020)

Popped a whole pack of Black Raspberry, got 7 females. This is my favorite, week 5 of flowering.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 26, 2020)

Jaymeboy said:


> I’ll post up when I get em. I can’t believe I was that lucky. Checked the thread a minute after bad dawg posted.



i got them too....were you able to get the coupon for free shipping to work?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 26, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Lol do you have a cat? Mine messed up my timers a few times so I bought digital ones. Before, he stepped on the ones you pop out.


ive had the worst luck with the digital timers - they seemed to not last as long, and whenever they would go bad for me, they'd get stuck in the ON position, which is the worst case


----------



## Jaymeboy (Dec 27, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> i got them too....were you able to get the coupon for free shipping to work?


Yeah I was. But not sure how. It showed I had to pay shipping at checkout but when I got my order confirmation in my email the coupon was applied. Not sure what happened. I’ll take it though.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Dec 27, 2020)

Twin Flame v1 with a little color


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 27, 2020)

>Great Lakes Genetics
I don't know how comfortable I am stuffing a bunch of US DOLLARS into an envelope to order seeds and don't even bother sending them an email inquiring about shipping status. Am I reading this right? These guys seem to carry a lot of nice stuff and I'd love to check out some Bodhi gear, but perhaps another site with better payment options has these selections as well?
Too bad was getting ready to break out the cc for 

Celestial Citron
Black Raspberry and 
Lemon Lotus for the freebie.

these sound yummy
maybe next time...


----------



## Freshbakd (Dec 27, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> >Great Lakes Genetics
> I don't know how comfortable I am stuffing a bunch of US DOLLARS into an envelope to order seeds and don't even bother sending them an email inquiring about shipping status. Am I reading this right? These guys seem to carry a lot of nice stuff and I'd love to check out some Bodhi gear, but perhaps another site with better payment options has these selections as well?
> Too bad was getting ready to break out the cc for
> 
> ...


Check breeders direct they may take cc for ya as well as speakeasy but not a lot of bodhi gear left on easy


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 27, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> >Great Lakes Genetics
> I don't know how comfortable I am stuffing a bunch of US DOLLARS into an envelope to order seeds and don't even bother sending them an email inquiring about shipping status. Am I reading this right? These guys seem to carry a lot of nice stuff and I'd love to check out some Bodhi gear, but perhaps another site with better payment options has these selections as well?
> Too bad was getting ready to break out the cc for
> 
> ...


jbc has those in stock and better payment options


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 27, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> >Great Lakes Genetics
> I don't know how comfortable I am stuffing a bunch of US DOLLARS into an envelope to order seeds and don't even bother sending them an email inquiring about shipping status. Am I reading this right? These guys seem to carry a lot of nice stuff and I'd love to check out some Bodhi gear, but perhaps another site with better payment options has these selections as well?
> Too bad was getting ready to break out the cc for
> 
> ...


ive ordered from great lakes somewhere between 10 and 15 or so separate times - you send it out with tracking so you know when it's delivered, and he's really quick about letting you know that he received it....and then he sends the seeds within a day or so, and he throws you a bunch of free stuff along with it - i wouldn't sweat it, he's really on-point...but if you're just not into that, jbcseeds has some electronic payment methods also and he's super fast with the turnaround - i usually get mine 2 or 3 days after paying jbc


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 27, 2020)

I should get my head examined, ordering more seeds. With all the gear I already have (not to mention various crosses I've made at this point)
but Bodhi stuff seems nice, so I'll have to give it a spin.

Oh Bodhi connoisseurs of this thread, tell me what your top 3 strains would be. Yes I'm slowly combing through the thread to get a gist of the biggies
like for example, with GPS it's Stardawg ... what is Bodhi's equivalent?
(goes back to scrollling through thread in search of good photos and anecdotes)
cheers


----------



## Freshbakd (Dec 27, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> jbc has those in stock and better payment options


Last I ordered from them card wasn't a thing anymore. I have no prob sending stuff myself though.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 27, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> >Great Lakes Genetics
> I don't know how comfortable I am stuffing a bunch of US DOLLARS into an envelope to order seeds and don't even bother sending them an email inquiring about shipping status. Am I reading this right? These guys seem to carry a lot of nice stuff and I'd love to check out some Bodhi gear, but perhaps another site with better payment options has these selections as well?
> Too bad was getting ready to break out the cc for
> 
> ...


You can send a blank US Postal money order, that will offer at least a smidge of traceability. I understand the hesitancy but that's pretty much the standard practice for buying seeds from seed banks. Some breeders might offer alternative payment options if you go direct but I don't know of anyone that will take a CC.


----------



## Houstini (Dec 27, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> >Great Lakes Genetics
> I don't know how comfortable I am stuffing a bunch of US DOLLARS into an envelope to order seeds and don't even bother sending them an email inquiring about shipping status. Am I reading this right? These guys seem to carry a lot of nice stuff and I'd love to check out some Bodhi gear, but perhaps another site with better payment options has these selections as well?
> Too bad was getting ready to break out the cc for
> 
> ...


Cash is king


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 28, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> You can send a blank US Postal money order, that will offer at least a smidge of traceability. I understand the hesitancy but that's pretty much the standard practice for buying seeds from seed banks. Some breeders might offer alternative payment options if you go direct but I don't know of anyone that will take a CC.


I've purchased great seeds online without having to put cash in an envelope. Plus I'd have to go out and deal with a currency-exchange ... etc. -no thanks. I found one place that can do it by paypal apparently



Houstini said:


> Cash is king


currencies will all soon fail, it will be down to cryptos and pm for non-traceable transactions


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 28, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> >Great Lakes Genetics
> I don't know how comfortable I am stuffing a bunch of US DOLLARS into an envelope to order seeds and don't even bother sending them an email inquiring about shipping status. Am I reading this right? These guys seem to carry a lot of nice stuff and I'd love to check out some Bodhi gear, but perhaps another site with better payment options has these selections as well?
> Too bad was getting ready to break out the cc for
> 
> ...


My first order with GLG was nerve racking to say the least. However, they held my hand(via email) and eased me through it. I never looked back. Awesome customer support, awesome freebie lines/schwag, fair turn around times and pricing. My only complaint would be how easily the site overloads durring sales. I've missed out on several deals from it.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 28, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> >Great Lakes Genetics
> I don't know how comfortable I am stuffing a bunch of US DOLLARS into an envelope to order seeds and don't even bother sending them an email inquiring about shipping status. Am I reading this right? These guys seem to carry a lot of nice stuff and I'd love to check out some Bodhi gear, but perhaps another site with better payment options has these selections as well?
> Too bad was getting ready to break out the cc for
> 
> ...



You are miss understanding the message.Below is the message on the GLG payment/shipping page

*Below is how you can monitor your order.

When you send your package tracked and it shows it has arrived at my PO Box. This confirms it was delivered. It does not mean it is in my hands. But it has been
safely delivered.
Then Once I have received the mail, I open it and post your payment to your account. Then you will receive an e-mail stating payment was received. And then after your order has been processed you will receive another email with your tracking number, confirming your package has been shipped. Most package’s ship within 3 business days or less. We ship to all US states in a Priority box (with tracking) for 7 dollar's.

Please understand shipping time may be longer during holidays and promotional periods, and current health concerns,

Mailing Address

GLG

PO Box 514

Clio Michigan 48420



Please do not send E-mails asking about the status of your order. If you send your package tracked and it says it has arrived at our PO Box, you’re all set. You will be sent a conformation letter of payment being received and a tracking number when your order ships.*

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


This is asking you to check your tracking number, before you send up a message asking about your order. And we very clearly post how you can monitor your order. And please ck my References. Here ,on Zlab and on Insagram. I understand not wanting to send cash. but that is the only option I have on foreign orders at this time. Thanks DB

*Please do not send E-mails asking about the status of your order. If you send your package tracked and it says it has arrived at our PO Box, you’re all set. You will be sent a conformation letter of payment being received and a tracking number when your order ships.

When you send your package tracked and it shows it has arrived at my PO Box. This confirms it was delivered. It does not mean it is in my hands. But it has been
safely delivered.
Then Once I have received the mail, I open it and post your payment to your account. Then you will receive an e-mail stating payment was received. And then after your order has been processed you will receive another email with your tracking number, confirming your package has been shipped. Most package’s ship within 3 business days or less. We ship to all US states in a Priority box (with tracking) for 7 dollar's.*



https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/bad-dawg-freebies/









Freebies


Did you get some freebies with your order from GLG? Then share your grow here.




www.z-labs.nl





 https://www.z-labs.nl/community/forum/48-promo-giveaways/ 






Great Lakes Genetics ?


Wondering has anybody used this seedbank yet ? I see they've got Bodhi and ISP, and I like both of those breeders. I wish they took credit cards, but I don't have a problem sending cash inside the US. I just don't like sending it overseas. All info is appreciated.



www.rollitup.org





https://www.rollitup.org/t/bad-dog-genetics.913207/

https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/promos/


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 28, 2020)

And we will Have credit cards as soon as the Federal government changes the law.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 28, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> >Great Lakes Genetics
> I don't know how comfortable I am stuffing a bunch of US DOLLARS into an envelope to order seeds and don't even bother sending them an email inquiring about shipping status. Am I reading this right? These guys seem to carry a lot of nice stuff and I'd love to check out some Bodhi gear, but perhaps another site with better payment options has these selections as well?
> Too bad was getting ready to break out the cc for
> 
> ...


Maybe a smaller order will ease your mind. Whenever I'm trying a new seedbank, I make a very small order. You're Not going to get jacked by GLG because of no trace cash. USPS has consistantly got my money to GLG. If your postal service is trustworthy, go for it! Take the leap, it's worth it.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 28, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> currencies will all soon fail, it will be down to cryptos and pm for non-traceable transactions


This is an interesting statement. I am wondering what leads you to believe this? Specifically that currencies will all soon fail?


----------



## grohio (Dec 28, 2020)

JBC accepts paypal payments. And you can use any card you want through paypal. Just saying. Glg usually has the bst prices and best freebie selection when it comes to bodhi freebies.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 28, 2020)

grohio said:


> JBC accepts paypal payments. And you can use any card you want through paypal. Just saying. Glg usually has the bst prices and best freebie selection when it comes to bodhi freebies.


Not to mention great Bad Dawg freebies.


----------



## Jaymeboy (Dec 28, 2020)

You can get bodhi gear elsewhere but GLG is by far the best place to snag bodhi with the selection(freebie selection as well) he’s got. That along with the bad dawg freebies it’s always my go to.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> View attachment 4779742
> 
> Twin Flame v1 with a little color


Is that plant under any blue LEDs?


----------



## Blueberry bref (Dec 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Is that plant under any blue LEDs?


There's around 100w of uv emitting reptile cfls in the tent; but the main light source is a hlg 550 rspec.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 28, 2020)

Another happy GLG customer here, zero complaints. Always end up with twice as many seeds as I actually bought.


----------



## YardG (Dec 28, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> >Great Lakes Genetics
> I don't know how comfortable I am stuffing a bunch of US DOLLARS into an envelope to order seeds and don't even bother sending them an email inquiring about shipping status. Am I reading this right? These guys seem to carry a lot of nice stuff and I'd love to check out some Bodhi gear, but perhaps another site with better payment options has these selections as well?
> Too bad was getting ready to break out the cc for
> 
> ...


I know it feels weird, but I've made multiple orders from GLG, never once had an issue.


----------



## V256.420 (Dec 28, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> You are miss understanding the message.Below is the message on the GLG payment/shipping page
> 
> *Below is how you can monitor your order.
> 
> ...


I am an ex Euro orderer. Attitude and a few others used to get me my fem seeds. I was sick of getting my Bodhi stuff at their high priced banks so I finally switched to USA banks and I have no regrets. I went with GLG because I wasn't afraid to send tracked mail with cash in it. Maybe slightly nervous at first but the order went so smoothly I ordered again a week later. Very happy with my order, how the mailing system worked out and how I received my beans in only a few days once GLG had my money.

My only complaint would be lack of fem beans for freebies. Not a big one but I wish the option was there.

My 8 Strawberry Goji and 6 Twin Flame are going strong 3 weeks since flip. I'll have some pics up in a week or so


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Dec 28, 2020)

I like Headiegardens, GLG and JBC. (Each place may have strains the others dont have.) Sending cash in a tracked envelope costs $7. Easy peasy.
For bodhi freebie seeds to choose from, Headies has 12-14, GLG has up to 13 (plus free Bad Dawg seeds), JBC has 3.
For bodhi strains available, (Headies is updating their site), GLG now has 125 bodhi strains, JBC has 44. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Dec 28, 2020)

Last time I sent money in the mail it was intercepted by the navy seals and I had to serve 24months in GITMO. All that for two packs of sunshine daydream. Worth it imho. Go with GLG.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Dec 28, 2020)

5 Time Bandit babies (not this yellow in reality) and my T shirt message to some family members.


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 28, 2020)

Black Light Fantasy Keeper Cut

Out of 5 females this one is the one.....much lighter tones, way more frost, density in tops, sticky, smells mix with chem....I had to get personal and dig a caterpillar out with my finger....conclusion was Sticky Icky Chemy.....

The other 4 are all basically identical nothing special besides colors all seem to have way less thc then this one


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 28, 2020)

Dream axis, Eternal Sunshine, Goldstar x snowlotus, some cucumbers.


----------



## OIL7IO (Dec 28, 2020)

Space monkey. Just a random top that I chopped off of my favorite grower after a week of drying to see what i wound up with. Decently caked. Lemon/lavender soapy smell. Earlier samples of smaller buds actually left a floral soapy residue flavor in my mouth. Decently sized and solid bud formation. 

Definitely a keeper for me. I now have a strawberry goji keeper and a space monkey keeper in my stable. Next seed run will be banana spliff or unicorns milk...


----------



## Jaymeboy (Dec 28, 2020)

OIL7IO said:


> Space monkey. Just a random top that I chopped off of my favorite grower after a week of drying to see what i wound up with. Decently caked. Lemon/lavender soapy smell. Earlier samples of smaller buds actually left a floral soapy residue flavor in my mouth. Decently sized and solid bud formation.
> 
> Definitely a keeper for me. I now have a strawberry goji keeper and a space monkey keeper in my stable. Next seed run will be banana spliff or unicorns milk...
> 
> View attachment 4780362


Very good looking flower! I need to run indoor more.


----------



## OIL7IO (Dec 28, 2020)

Jaymeboy said:


> Very good looking flower! I need to run indoor more.


Thanks appreciate it! I look forward to filling jars with this!


----------



## Boosky (Dec 28, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> And we will Have credit cards as soon as the Federal government changes the law.


Then I will have to give my credit card to my wife. Lol


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 28, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> This is an interesting statement. I am wondering what leads you to believe this? Specifically that currencies will all soon fail?



He's one of those guys


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 28, 2020)

Shameless lights-out photo of Electric Cowboy. She is solid, stable, delicious, herm free, and gets fat. And she absolutely DUMPS resin. 1.5 more weeks on her then all of them get the chop.



SSDD packed tight and still swelling. Another one of my absolute favorite cuts from last run. Beautiful chem funk terps in flower, but cures to a butter muffin profile with an uplifted super positive headspace. Buds the size of my fist are a bonus. I think these will finish with the Electric Cowboy. The density of colas has me a little worried. But i have reduced the day/night temp differential and haven’t seen a spot of PM in 3 weeks.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 28, 2020)

Anyone know what the "SLP" is in Drunken Parrot (NL5 noof x* SLP*)?


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 28, 2020)

MtRainDog said:


> Anyone know what the "SLP" is in Drunken Parrot (NL5 noof x* SLP*)?


Probably meant to write SL, should be Snow Lotus.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Dec 28, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> >Great Lakes Genetics
> I don't know how comfortable I am stuffing a bunch of US DOLLARS into an envelope to order seeds and don't even bother sending them an email inquiring about shipping status. Am I reading this right? These guys seem to carry a lot of nice stuff and I'd love to check out some Bodhi gear, but perhaps another site with better payment options has these selections as well?
> Too bad was getting ready to break out the cc for
> 
> ...


I have order 4 or 5 times with no problem. I have two separate friends that have done the same as well. Quality freebies in there from Bad Dog. Hope this helps.


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 28, 2020)

I broke down and got some Bodhi gear - not form GLG, maybe next time, you guys made me feel better about their MOP.
Now for the fun part where I anxiously count the days and check the mailbox!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 28, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4780496
> 
> Shameless lights-out photo of Electric Cowboy. She is solid, stable, delicious, herm free, and gets fat. And she absolutely DUMPS resin. 1.5 more weeks on her then all of them get the chop.
> 
> ...


Was your fav pheno of SS DD a bigger structured plant with a fairly good stretch or smaller with a good stretch?
I’m running two pheno’s so I’m curious.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 28, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Was your fav pheno of SS DD a bigger structured plant with a fairly good stretch or smaller with a good stretch?
> I’m running two pheno’s so I’m curious.


You want that big stretchy one to be the keeper...the squatty ones suck ass


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 28, 2020)

What do you guys think of the female seeds that kinda wanna start flowering in veg? I have a legend og x snow lotus doing it that's kinda annoying me


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 28, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> You want that big stretchy one to be the keeper...the squatty ones suck ass


I have both so that’s good to hear. The big one has a real nice structure too. The smaller one has a nice stank though, even in veg
Hard to tell smells with two space monkeys and a gorilla ghani sharing space. This gorilla ghani has a unique structure which must be from the OMG and it has some great fumes that the others don’t. I’m picking up a new filter tomorrow. Lol


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 29, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> He's one of those guys


I've heard that us dollar will collapse in near future. History has shown that national currencies do become worthless, for example the deutsch mark.

The dollar is no longer backed by gold, and since the brenton woods agreement, oil is priced in us dollars, so if a country wants to buy oil, they must first purchase us dollars, thereby creating a demand for dollars. The federal reserve keeps printing money out of thin air, devaluing the currency further and further. Some nations are moving to trade oil with their own national currencies, which usa considers a threat. 

I'd like to read what @blueberryrose has to say about all currencies collapsing.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 29, 2020)

All due respect, I have little to no interest in anyone's opinion of currencies while I'm here. It's a topic for concern, but this is RIU and I'm not rolling it up in a US dollar.


Edit: Sex has been the currency that has never failed by the way. Though it's value is fluid, it's never free, and can buy the world if it's good enough.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 29, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Was your fav pheno of SS DD a bigger structured plant with a fairly good stretch or smaller with a good stretch?
> I’m running two pheno’s so I’m curious.


Stretchy phenos all the way. As Harold said, the squat ones are horrible growers. Decent bubbashine dominant smoke, but horrible vigor, yield, and pest resistance.

Look at the stretch on the SSDDs on the right. On the day of flip with lights 18" lower than they are now



And where they are now, probably a 2.5x stretch:


Good luck on the hunt! I hope you find something awesome.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 29, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Goji OG. Mind blowing flavor and intense mind high. Dreamy and trippy.
> View attachment 4777442


This might be the healthiest full flowering plant I've ever seen. What are you feeding with?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 29, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> I am an ex Euro orderer. Attitude and a few others used to get me my fem seeds. I was sick of getting my Bodhi stuff at their high priced banks so I finally switched to USA banks and I have no regrets. I went with GLG because I wasn't afraid to send tracked mail with cash in it. Maybe slightly nervous at first but the order went so smoothly I ordered again a week later. Very happy with my order, how the mailing system worked out and how I received my beans in only a few days once GLG had my money.
> 
> My only complaint would be lack of fem beans for freebies. Not a big one but I wish the option was there.
> 
> My 8 Strawberry Goji and 6 Twin Flame are going strong 3 weeks since flip. I'll have some pics up in a week or so


Thanks for the kind words,

And we do plan on getting more Breeders that make fems. In my early years I liked fems (still do) and grew a lot that were pure fire.

But I always wanted to make my own seeds ,so a lot of the breeders I know make regulars. So when i started GLG they were the breeders I started to work with first.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 29, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Stretchy phenos all the way. As Harold said, the squat ones are horrible growers. Decent bubbashine dominant smoke, but horrible vigor, yield, and pest resistance.
> 
> Look at the stretch on the SSDDs on the right. On the day of flip with lights 18" lower than they are now
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting up pics.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 29, 2020)

MtRainDog said:


> Anyone know what the "SLP" is in Drunken Parrot (NL5 noof x* SLP*)?


 Drunken Parrot is (NL5 noof x* snow lotus*) , none of the info I have show's the *P* ,So it is probably a miss print.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 29, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> Drunken Parrot is (NL5 noof x* snow lotus*) , none of the info I have show's the *P* ,So it is probably a miss print.


Thanks I appreciate it!

Looks like it's a misprint on GLG's website:


----------



## hillbill (Dec 29, 2020)

My Starflight Guava are at 59 days with few new flowers. The one with mor3 slender buds is fading to yellow in most leaves while the thicker budded one is almost pine green with the exception of the calyxes themselves. They have gone deep dark purple. At least average size on both. They smell like a rich berry pie and a wildflower bouquet. Buds very firm on both.

Snow Lotus on the father side on these. Looking good.

2 Wolfpack about to go to flower tent after topping and up potting last week. These may lean a bit toward Indica expression.

Guava Wookie Lemon Wookie are at the top of our vaping rotation at present. Lemon is very strong on the Lemon Wookie and Guava Wookie is fuel and cedar and funk. Both are very powerful with a high high. No couchlock.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 29, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> I've heard that us dollar will collapse in near future. History has shown that national currencies do become worthless, for example the deutsch mark.
> 
> The dollar is no longer backed by gold, and since the brenton woods agreement, oil is priced in us dollars, so if a country wants to buy oil, they must first purchase us dollars, thereby creating a demand for dollars. The federal reserve keeps printing money out of thin air, devaluing the currency further and further. Some nations are moving to trade oil with their own national currencies, which usa considers a threat.
> 
> I'd like to read what @blueberryrose has to say about all currencies collapsing.


Ok - well maybe you guys should start a new thread in the "What are you smoking?" section


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 29, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> Ok - well maybe you guys should start a new thread in the "What are you smoking?" section


Touchè.


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 29, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> I've heard that us dollar will collapse in near future. History has shown that national currencies do become worthless, for example the deutsch mark.
> 
> The dollar is no longer backed by gold, and since the brenton woods agreement, oil is priced in us dollars, so if a country wants to buy oil, they must first purchase us dollars, thereby creating a demand for dollars. The federal reserve keeps printing money out of thin air, devaluing the currency further and further. Some nations are moving to trade oil with their own national currencies, which usa considers a threat.
> 
> I'd like to read what @blueberryrose has to say about all currencies collapsing.


Most people have no understanding of what money is. Some say cash is king, and I still agree with them. It has a power. Go into a rough bar and wave a big wad of hundreds in the air, see what happens. 
Nations weaken their currencies all the time, typically through bad monetary policy. As you indicated, if the Fed keeps printing more currency then over time it devalues the dollar, because dollars in and of themselves have no actual value. The more you print, the less it's worth. Let's see which fools want to claim this isn't true.
Your dysfunctional govt (I assume here that I am mainly speaking to Americans) has just condascended to give each and every one of you $600 of "covid relief" - WHAT A JOKE. Seriously? So that $427 million being handed to Ukraine is to relieve Covid over in Ukraine? Spare me. 
Those of you who have children, and I do, try to consider who will be paying for this mess in 20 - 30 years. In the coming months, as you start to notice the skyrocketing prices of everything, remember my post.

Now back to your regularly scheduled programming.

BR


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 29, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> Most people have no understanding of what money is. Some say cash is king, and I still agree with them. It has a power. Go into a rough bar and wave a big wad of hundreds in the air, see what happens.
> Nations weaken their currencies all the time, typically through bad monetary policy. As you indicated, if the Fed keeps printing more currency then over time it devalues the dollar, because dollars in and of themselves have no actual value. The more you print, the less it's worth. Let's see which fools want to claim this isn't true.
> Your dysfunctional govt (I assume here that I am mainly speaking to Americans) has just condascended to give each and every one of you $600 of "covid relief" - WHAT A JOKE. Seriously? So that $427 million being handed to Ukraine is to relieve Covid over in Ukraine? Spare me.
> Those of you who have children, and I do, try to consider who will be paying for this mess in 20 - 30 years. In the coming months, as you start to notice the skyrocketing prices of everything, remember my post.
> ...


Welcome to the United States of Apathy!


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 29, 2020)

F*</ it. Nevermind. Maybe in a few pages we'll drop it.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 29, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> All due respect, I have little to no interest in anyone's opinion of currencies while I'm here. It's a topic for concern, but this is RIU and I'm not rolling it up in a US dollar.
> 
> 
> Edit: Sex has been the currency that has never failed by the way. Though it's value is fluid, it's never free, and can buy the world if it's good enough.


I appreciate you making your point with humour!

Things that stand the test of time: sex, drugs/medicine, food, agriculture, music/entertainment.

Would love to see a thread on the topic of currencies and all related topics.

Here's another photo of dream axis, eternal sunshine, from bodhi. Also some other breeder strains. And some amaranth! From the 17th parallel. Although I do love the snow and am disappointed that I missed the recent north easter.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 29, 2020)

Righty Freaks always go debt fucking nuts when Democrats are in the White House and never mention it when trump or Bush hold office!
Calling bullshit here.
Clinton had a surplus when Bush got in.
trump and troupe doubled the deficit left by Obama/Biden, before the pandemic.
So I leave you with this, Bullshit.

So please let’s return to Bodhi Speak.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 29, 2020)

Too much left(Libturds) or right(Rightyfreaks), means nothing left (remaining) is right (correct).

Edit: More balance please! My Libra scales are being overworked.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 29, 2020)

This country’s being torn asunder over these “sides” and it’s pissing me off. We’re American first, period! 
As for this place I would like to think we share a common bond that’s above political rivalry.


----------



## mindriot (Dec 29, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> This country’s being torn asunder over these “sides” and it’s pissing me off. We’re American first, period!
> As for this place I would like to think we share a common bond that’s above political rivalry.


 This is all by design, we are easier to control when split into political/racial/class divisions. This has been going on a long time, we're just at the endgame. Or maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 29, 2020)

mindriot said:


> This is all by design, we are easier to control when split into political/racial/class divisions. This has been going on a long time, we're just at the endgame. Or maybe I'm just getting old.


Holding people at the brink instigates violence. It’s also established that at societal level change, it often occurs following tumult as certain attitudes and philosophical differences reconcile. One can hope for the latter.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Dec 29, 2020)

I still like to believe there are many of us on the sidelines just shaking our heads at the two party system.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 29, 2020)

i just took a big dump


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Dec 29, 2020)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> To anyone who suceeded in getting the GLG /bodhi free stuff, please let us know what bodhi seeds you get. So i can cry myself to sleep.


I could not get through the server interference very sadly. Congrats to the lucky 50 that did!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Dec 29, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> >Great Lakes Genetics
> I don't know how comfortable I am stuffing a bunch of US DOLLARS into an envelope to order seeds and don't even bother sending them an email inquiring about shipping status. Am I reading this right? These guys seem to carry a lot of nice stuff and I'd love to check out some Bodhi gear, but perhaps another site with better payment options has these selections as well?
> Too bad was getting ready to break out the cc for
> 
> ...


You have nothing to worry about. I send blank money orders and have never had a problem.


----------



## raggyb (Dec 29, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Things that stand the test of time: sex, drugs/medicine, food, agriculture, music/entertainment.


in other words, food, + this


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Dec 29, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> i just took a big dump


chem d terps up front?


----------



## Senokai (Dec 29, 2020)

Hey All,

Few updates. Ive got two Terpenado and a More Cowbell (O.G.K.B remix) going.

More Cowbell - Clear front runner of the entire garden this time. Great structure, greasy and HEAVY terps. It reminds me of a Tangie I grew a while back in regards to the grease and terp profile which was a really nice surprise. I used a wookie leaning Terpenado male to make some F1's.



2x Terpenado

These are very similar to the last two expressions I ran a few months ago. Minor differences. The strawberry Milk pheno this time is a little louder and pretty damn frosty. The wookie leaner is actually coming out more like cedar which is really unique. Wookie leaning male also used for more F2 preservation.

Frosty - Strawberry Milk leaner


Pine/Cedar


----------



## Jaymeboy (Dec 29, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Few updates. Ive got two Terpenado and a More Cowbell (O.G.K.B remix) going.
> 
> ...


I hit the more cowbell remix I kept for a while with a lavender aura(wookie leaner) to make some f1’s. That male was a super star from the get go. Was only sadly disappointed to see he was a he. So I saved some pollen. Structure was amazing on the MC and the high was very kind. Terps where lacking. That’s where the male is coming in. I’m testing 17 seedlings now. Not happy with the germ rate but I’ve read ogkb crosses can be a bitch sometimes and need scuffing. Didn’t really see that with more cowbell but who knows how expressions go. And I sure ain’t bodhi. Interested to see what we find.


----------



## Senokai (Dec 29, 2020)

Jaymeboy said:


> I hit the more cowbell remix I kept for a while with a lavender aura(wookie leaner) to make some f1’s. That male was a super star from the get go. Was only sadly disappointed to see he was a he. So I saved some pollen. Structure was amazing on the MC and the high was very kind. Terps where lacking. That’s where the male is coming in. I’m testing 17 seedlings now. Not happy with the germ rate but I’ve read ogkb crosses can be a bitch sometimes and need scuffing. Didn’t really see that with more cowbell but who knows how expressions go. And I sure ain’t bodhi. Interested to see what we find.


Sounds like a really interesting breeding project you got going on. Cant wait to see how it turns out. From what I can tell the remix has some serious potential.


----------



## Jaymeboy (Dec 29, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Sounds like a really interesting breeding project you got going on. Cant wait to see how it turns out. From what I can tell the remix has some serious potential.


Yeah i am kicking myself for letting that cut go and also not getting another pack or two. Oh well you live and learn. I had cookie prejudice and it was immature.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 29, 2020)

I'd be grateful for some Sunshine Daydream packs, or even F2's.

Message me if we can make a deal.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 29, 2020)

4 Sun Ra have hit the Viva sauna on this hill.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 29, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> i just took a big dump


Politics


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 29, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> I've heard that us dollar will collapse in near future. History has shown that national currencies do become worthless, for example the deutsch mark.
> 
> The dollar is no longer backed by gold, and since the brenton woods agreement, oil is priced in us dollars, so if a country wants to buy oil, they must first purchase us dollars, thereby creating a demand for dollars. The federal reserve keeps printing money out of thin air, devaluing the currency further and further. Some nations are moving to trade oil with their own national currencies, which usa considers a threat.
> 
> I'd like to read what @blueberryrose has to say about all currencies collapsing.


All countries currencies are fiat currencies and backed by the economies of that country. But let me ask you this to put things into what I consider a proper context, if the SHTF what is gold going to do for you? You can't eat or drink it. You can't plant anything in it. It's not going to protect you from illness, or thieves. I would argue that gold is just about as worthless as paper money when push comes to shove.

If you want to look at what our country has to offer in terms of economy, natural resources, agricultural land, water and other natural resources I think you'll come to find that the dollar is very deserving to be the worlds reserve currency.

Just one guys take on it


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 29, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> All countries currencies are fiat currencies and backed by the economies of that country. But let me ask you this to put things into what I consider a proper context, if the SHTF what is gold going to do for you? You can't eat or drink it. You can't plant anything in it. It's not going to protect you from illness, or thieves. I would argue that gold is just about as worthless as paper money when push comes to shove.
> 
> If you want to look at what our country has to offer in terms of economy, natural resources, agricultural land, water and other natural resources I think you'll come to find that the dollar is very deserving to be the worlds reserve currency.
> 
> Just one guys take on it


Won’t burn worth a fuck when it’s cold either.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 29, 2020)

Agree with your point on gold. Except for its use in electronics.

Dollar is backed by the threat of military force.

Maybe someone can make a new thread: 

A few too many members' feathers have been ruffled enough already!

Edit: In year 2001, my father remarked to me to buy gold, because an ounce of high grade pot was worth in dollars equal to an ounce of gold. I wish I'd listened to him!

Here are some bees visiting some soil planted with bodhi seeds. Yeah, uhh bodhi seeds in there for sure.....


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 29, 2020)

Sunshine Daydream 7 Gallon organic mix. Day 12. 
Glad I made the jump to water only. Its not as dramatic as my previous mediums but it’s more my thing and it’s nice to see the plants growing at their own pace. Every time I think the plants look slightly lacking, they work through it and surprise me.
Thank you Bohdi, and Copa for gifting them to me. I will pay it forward this spring as per Copa’s stipulation.


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 29, 2020)

Ok let me help try to steer the thread back on track here, sorry someone got mad when I insulted their precious fiat currency.

Here is what's on it's way from bdsc:

1. Baba Kush *New (Bubba Katsu x ssdd) (this one sounds pretty exciting with all I've seen ITT on SSDD)
2. Banana Splitt *New (Banana og x Wookie)
3. lazy lightning (Headband If x 88 g13) - The freebie pack

Also very happy that these are reg packs.

I went back a few months on this thread and I'm pretty blown away by the quality of other Bodhi crosses. Couldn't find much info on these 3 in my order, anyone here try these? I'd love to hear about your experience growing em and smoking em!
thanks!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 29, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Agree with your point on gold. Except for its use in electronics.
> 
> Dollar is backed by the threat of military force.
> 
> ...


Indeed, it being the least reactive metal makes it valuable for some industrial applications. I'm not a "gold guy" and for the life of me I can't explain it's current price and truth be told I'd be seller at this level. I'm used to being wrong about it, lol.

Getting back on track I need to pick something to crack and I'm waffling between Space Monkey and some old school SSSC Beatrix Choice I picked up from AKBB.

Decisions decisions


----------



## mathed (Dec 29, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> >Great Lakes Genetics
> I don't know how comfortable I am stuffing a bunch of US DOLLARS into an envelope to order seeds and don't even bother sending them an email inquiring about shipping status. Am I reading this right? These guys seem to carry a lot of nice stuff and I'd love to check out some Bodhi gear, but perhaps another site with better payment options has these selections as well?
> Too bad was getting ready to break out the cc for
> 
> ...


Like 10/10 for me from GLG. Never had any issues whatsoever...was sketched out my first time, worked like a charm tho. The freebies are MONEY too, some really nice potential in there, you'd be surprised.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 29, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> chem d terps up front?



that worked out pretty good right? like page 2819 went to shit, and we started off on page 2820 with taking a fresh dump


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 29, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> Ok let me help try to steer the thread back on track here, sorry someone got mad when I insulted their precious fiat currency.
> 
> Here is what's on it's way from bdsc:
> 
> ...



those should all be really good choices - i have the Baba and the Banana also - i bet they're both tits - that's a great choice for a freebie too


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 29, 2020)

My Bodhi stash


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 30, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> those should all be really good choices - i have the Baba and the Banana also - i bet they're both tits - that's a great choice for a freebie too


Mmmm! I love tits! 
Craving a glass of milk now: Hemp milk, that is.


----------



## CloudHidden (Dec 30, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> I appreciate you making your point with humour!
> 
> Things that stand the test of time: sex, drugs/medicine, food, agriculture, music/entertainment.
> 
> ...


"Would love to see a thread on the topic of currencies and all related topics." 

Then by all means go start one somewhere else. This is about Bodhi gear.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 30, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> "Would love to see a thread on the topic of currencies and all related topics."
> 
> Then by all means go start one somewhere else. This is about Bodhi gear.


Please keep your posts Bodhi related.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 30, 2020)

How many folks here have experience with Neroli 91? I'm getting closer to grabbing some of those beans, and all intel is welcomed. Thanks!


----------



## atm420 (Dec 30, 2020)

For those who are worried about ordering seeds from Great Lakes Genetics, and for those who are curious as to what the lucky 50 ended up getting here they are. Mailed out payment on Saturday, and received these in the mail today! Now it's just a matter of figuring out what to plant as soon as I get a heat situation figured out.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 30, 2020)

atm420 said:


> For those who are worried about ordering seeds from Great Lakes Genetics, and for those who are curious as to what the lucky 50 ended up getting here they are. Mailed out payment on Saturday, and received these in the mail today! Now it's just a matter of figuring out what to plant as soon as I get a heat situation figured out.View attachment 4782183


No doubt that Dragon Fighter will rock as well as that Dazzleberry. Nice score!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Dec 30, 2020)

atm420 said:


> For those who are worried about ordering seeds from Great Lakes Genetics, and for those who are curious as to what the lucky 50 ended up getting here they are. Mailed out payment on Saturday, and received these in the mail today! Now it's just a matter of figuring out what to plant as soon as I get a heat situation figured out.View attachment 4782183


Congrats man!


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 30, 2020)

Freshly transplanted Banana Spliff on the left and Blue Sunshine on the right
Ignore the Mephisto autos in the middle not even sure how this is gonna work out

Stem rub on the Spliff smells very banana like


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Dec 30, 2020)

atm420 said:


> For those who are worried about ordering seeds from Great Lakes Genetics, and for those who are curious as to what the lucky 50 ended up getting here they are. Mailed out payment on Saturday, and received these in the mail today! Now it's just a matter of figuring out what to plant as soon as I get a heat situation figured out.View attachment 4782183


That’s awesome dude I just got sent tracking last night for mine(xmas gift from GLG) Got my seed soil mix ready to go! Have fun with yours.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 30, 2020)

Gorilla Ghani day 12

I’d say she leans to the dad side but I haven’t grown OMG. This plant resembles a pheno of RKS x Deep Chunk ( Cannacopia) I’ve run in the past. It lost apical dominance early with strong side branching. I like plants with character lol.

I had a deep chunk pheno too in the rks x DC that was the similar to what you guys call monkey balls


----------



## Jaymeboy (Dec 30, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Gorilla Ghani day 12
> 
> I’d say she leans to the dad side but I haven’t grown OMG. This plant resembles a pheno of RKS x Deep Chunk ( Cannacopia) I’ve run in the past. I like plants with character lol. My deep chunk pheno was the similar to what you guys call monkey balls. View attachment 4782421


Really wish I would’ve gotten that cross. They were out by the time I placed my order.

Monkey Balls is a worked line of Deep Chunk I am pretty sure.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 30, 2020)

Jaymeboy said:


> Really wish I would’ve gotten that cross. They were out by the time I placed my order.
> 
> Monkey Balls is a worked line of Deep Chunk I am pretty sure.


Yes the pheno monkey balls was in the rks x DC cross not this one. It was top cola dominant with the monkey balls flower structure and colour. Hard to remember the taste. Real pretty plant


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 30, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> Freshly transplanted Banana Spliff on the left and Blue Sunshine on the right
> Ignore the Mephisto autos in the middle not even sure how this is gonna work out
> 
> Stem rub on the Spliff smells very banana like


How much RH do you think you gain by the jugs being in there?


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 30, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> How much RH do you think you gain by the jugs being in there?


Not sure, I didn't intend to raise RH by putting them in there. Lids are off to let the chlorine evaporate and I put them in the tent since it's a bit on a cold side in my basement right now.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 30, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> That’s awesome dude I just got sent tracking last night for mine(xmas gift from GLG) Got my seed soil mix ready to go! Have fun with yours.


I'd like to know if everyone got the same gift.


----------



## Bears_win (Dec 30, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> Freshly transplanted Banana Spliff on the left and Blue Sunshine on the right
> Ignore the Mephisto autos in the middle not even sure how this is gonna work out
> View attachment 4782220
> Stem rub on the Spliff smells very banana like


good to see someone running the banana spliff. Keep us posted on progress.
Im interested in phenos that have:
- overall size and vigor ( I’m looking for xxlarge plants )
-banana terps mixed with pinesol og notes.

please post finished pics with a smoke report ifyou have time , thanks


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Dec 31, 2020)

atm420 said:


> For those who are worried about ordering seeds from Great Lakes Genetics, and for those who are curious as to what the lucky 50 ended up getting here they are. Mailed out payment on Saturday, and received these in the mail today! Now it's just a matter of figuring out what to plant as soon as I get a heat situation figured out.View attachment 4782183


So I have been thinking about this.. how in the world did you send money through usps on Saturday get it to glg ans then they mailed you back this order all on what 4 business days? No way


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 31, 2020)

MtRainDog said:


> Thanks I appreciate it!
> 
> Looks like it's a misprint on GLG's website:
> View attachment 4780901


Thank you we fixed it. A extra set of eyes allways helps.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 31, 2020)

atm420 said:


> For those who are worried about ordering seeds from Great Lakes Genetics, and for those who are curious as to what the lucky 50 ended up getting here they are. Mailed out payment on Saturday, and received these in the mail today! Now it's just a matter of figuring out what to plant as soon as I get a heat situation figured out.View attachment 4782183


Thanks for sharing. Much love from all who donated and sorry to those that missed out.
Here's to a better 2021. Much love from Bodhi, 8th Avenue and Bad Dawg.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Dec 31, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'd like to know if everyone got the same gift.


From GLG’s IG post it looks like everyone got a different Bodhi selection. Not sure about the other freebies.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 31, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> I'd like to know if everyone got the same gift.


3 Orders showed up on Monday so their freebies may be a little different. See Pics below!!!!

The Bodhi Packs are all out of my personal stash from the recent drops.
I am a seed whore and always keep a pack or 2 of most Bodhi gear for my self.* LOL *

All Christmas gifts have shipped except for a few that did not give us a shirt size and have not replied to our emails.
If you have not received a tracking number, please ck your spam file.

Also make sure you have sent your shirt size to [email protected].* Do not send it here.


.HAPPY NEW YEAR*


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 31, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> So I have been thinking about this.. how in the world did you send money through usps on Saturday get it to glg ans then they mailed you back this order all on what 4 business days? No way


Yes it can. You forget that Santa has a magic sleigh.
And that Elf had some magic weed.

Hope you have a Happy new year. BD


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Dec 31, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> Yes it can. You forget that Santa has a magic sleigh.
> And that Elf had some magic weed.
> 
> Hope you have a Happy new year. BD


Damn! That guy is fast! Lol


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Dec 31, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> 3 Orders showed up on Monday so their freebies may be a little different. See Pics below!!!!
> 
> The Bodhi Packs are all out of my personal stash from the recent drops.
> I am a seed whore and always keep a pack or 2 of most Bodhi gear for my self.* LOL *
> ...


IF Those few go unclaimed im your huckleberry!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 31, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> IF Those few go unclaimed im your huckleberry!


They are claimed they just did not pick a shirt size.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Dec 31, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> They are claimed they just did not pick a shirt size.


Yeah they went FAST yall broke the internet that day! Lol


----------



## atm420 (Dec 31, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> So I have been thinking about this.. how in the world did you send money through usps on Saturday get it to glg ans then they mailed you back this order all on what 4 business days? No way


It helps a lot when you live in the same state!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Dec 31, 2020)

atm420 said:


> It helps a lot when you live in the same state!


I'm pretty close to but not a yupper myself


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 31, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> 3 Orders showed up on Monday so their freebies may be a little different. See Pics below!!!!
> 
> The Bodhi Packs are all out of my personal stash from the recent drops.
> I am a seed whore and always keep a pack or 2 of most Bodhi gear for my self.* LOL *
> ...


Happy New Year to y'all too!
Is there a chance to see more 3 Headed Dragon in it's pure form from you? I'm telling you, after the Stardawg (jj) x 3HD I'm acting like a fiend for that 3HD!
Cheers to everyone there!


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 31, 2020)

Bears_win said:


> good to see someone running the banana spliff. Keep us posted on progress.
> Im interested in phenos that have:
> - overall size and vigor ( I’m looking for xxlarge plants )
> -banana terps mixed with pinesol og notes.
> ...


Sure will, as long as I end up with at least 1 female and manage the cold temps throughout this winter.
I just ordered another pack of Banana Spliff based solely on stem rub


----------



## CloudHidden (Dec 31, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Please keep your posts Bodhi related.


Awesome. Another dick I can ignore.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 31, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> Awesome. Another dick I can ignore.


Yea yea yea, the guy that acts like a dick, is calling me a dick. Hmmm.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 31, 2020)

Never thought I'd use a coozie but gotta day thanks GLG @Bad Dawg ! Now I can rep Bodhi and SSDD, and GLG all at once while enjoying my red stripe!


----------



## OIL7IO (Dec 31, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Never thought I'd use a coozie but gotta day thanks GLG @Bad Dawg ! Now I can rep Bodhi and SSDD, and GLG all at once while enjoying my red stripe!


Damn... I wish I could be doing that on December 31st. I'd have frost bite on my man bits.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 31, 2020)

Week 9 day 1 here. Everything is fading out in the beds. Have a question for those who may have grown dla10. 

Can anyone give me a finish time. My 2 are both almost completely yellow and purple in color. Have not used a scope as of yet but don't want to run them late. Is 8 weeks and 1 or 2 days sounding right? I rarely have a plant finish before 9 weeks but who knows, maybe the barley top dress (heavy) once a week paid off. Some say a 15-20% reduced finish time. Almost looking that way to my eye! Boy I love my barley!

Happy growing!


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 31, 2020)

Wow I never seen snow before 

I been vaping my first pheno of black light fantasy...Its pretty stoney uncured and tastes like it smells, like purple or grape flavor i dunno


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 31, 2020)

OIL7IO said:


> Damn... I wish I could be doing that on December 31st. I'd have frost bite on my man bits.
> 
> View attachment 4782960


Come on over! Just bring some good vibes, and maybe some seeds and a tent! My bro came with his gf, so I moved out of the cabin and into a tent. It's really all you need here, oh and cash too.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 31, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Come on over! Just bring some good vibes, and maybe some seeds and a tent! My bro came with his gf, so I moved out of the cabin and into a tent. It's really all you need here, oh and cash too.


Not sure where "here" is, but I'd like that weather Here today.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 31, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Week 9 day 1 here. Everything is fading out in the beds. Have a question for those who may have grown dla10.
> 
> Can anyone give me a finish time. My 2 are both almost completely yellow and purple in color. Have not used a scope as of yet but don't want to run them late. Is 8 weeks and 1 or 2 days sounding right? I rarely have a plant finish before 9 weeks but who knows, maybe the barley top dress (heavy) once a week paid off. Some say a 15-20% reduced finish time. Almost looking that way to my eye! Boy I love my barley!
> 
> Happy growing!


Does the barley give the herd a boost? It’s the two row malt right?


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 31, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Not sure where "here" is, but I'd like that weather Here today.


I'll give you 3 guesses. There are some clues in some recent posts & photos that I've posted.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 31, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Not sure where "here" is, but I'd like that weather Here today.


I was fishing trout yesterday in Nova Scotia. Having a great winter so far. I was enjoying some Super Silver Hashplant. This East Coast lifestyle is tough. Lol


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 31, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> I was fishing trout yesterday in Nova Scotia. Having a great winter so far View attachment 4782991


Gorgeous! I'm saving my coins to go north to the UP, or northeast to Maine maybe. More trees, lakes, animals, fish, less people.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 31, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Does the barley give the herd a boost? It’s the two row malt right?


Yes its 2 row. Here is the one I'm useing. Build a soil sells it. Much cheaper to buy the 55lb bag and my worms eat it as well like 80% of the time. It is a great boost for the herd but I THINK its the enzymes etc that give plants the drive to finish early. If you care to listen to it, coot explains how it works in the kis organics podcast. Its in one of the 3 episodes. Look on Spotify or YouTube... None the less my beds will never go without it as I use coots mix and its a large part of his system. Hope this helps!


Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 31, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> I was fishing trout yesterday in Nova Scotia. Having a great winter so far. I was enjoying some Super Silver Hashplant. This East Coast lifestyle is tough. LolView attachment 4782991



Got a extra ticket! Damn lucky! My new g loomis trout rod and shimano stella fj are impatiant and waiting in the garage! They also hope you send a plane ticket my way lol. Looks like a great spot!

Happy growing!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 31, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Week 9 day 1 here. Everything is fading out in the beds. Have a question for those who may have grown dla10.
> 
> Can anyone give me a finish time. My 2 are both almost completely yellow and purple in color. Have not used a scope as of yet but don't want to run them late. Is 8 weeks and 1 or 2 days sounding right? I rarely have a plant finish before 9 weeks but who knows, maybe the barley top dress (heavy) once a week paid off. Some say a 15-20% reduced finish time. Almost looking that way to my eye! Boy I love my barley!
> 
> Happy growing!



Hell yea - i've noticed a shortening of flower time using barley - about 3 or 4 days - dude the girls love the barley - i swear by it


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 31, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Yes its 2 row. Here is the one I'm useing. Build a soil sells it. Much cheaper to buy the 55lb bag and my worms eat it as well like 80% of the time. It is a great boost for the herd but I THINK its the enzymes etc that give plants the drive to finish early. If you care to listen to it, coot explains how it works in the kis organics podcast. Its in one of the 3 episodes. Look on Spotify or YouTube... None the less my beds will never go without it as I use coots mix and its a large part of his system. Hope this helps!
> View attachment 4783060
> 
> Happy growing!



i use the extract


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 31, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> i use the extract


That stuff is pure gold.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 31, 2020)

HaroldRocks said:


> Hell yea - i've noticed a shortening of flower time using barley - about 3 or 4 days - dude the girls love the barley - i swear by it



Me as well but before I blab on about shit online I like to do one with one without, multiple times, multiple genetics etc. Before I give advice on shit I dont know. Imo to much mis information goes around lol. Your reply helps me confirm im not crazy!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Dec 31, 2020)

FPF Fermentation Extract


Organics Alive FPF is fermented plant and Non GMO grains. It is not mined or derived from mined sources. FPF is a powerful foliar inoculant and root drench with instant results. The elemental properties within its nature increases the plant’s ability to readily complex minerals and nutrients...




organicsalivegarden.com






that stuff is good too - i think it's really just malt extract also - sure smells like it - only use 1ml/gal so it's priced alright


----------



## hillbill (Dec 31, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Got a extra ticket! Damn lucky! My new g loomis trout rod and shimano stella fj are impatiant and waiting in the garage! They also hope you send a plane ticket my way lol. Looks like a great spot!
> 
> Happy growing!


Got several UL to Lt action Temple Fork spinning rods, Loomis bred blanks! Sold em for some time. Casting stuff is St Croix and Falcon.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 31, 2020)

Big loomis fan but I have a st croix trout series rod and for the money it will always have a spot in my arsenal. Think I paid 129 or 139 for the rod. Paired with a shimano stradic fl 1000 (the new silver new version) its a hell of a rod. I have even pulled in a few 5-7lb large mouth bass and lost one at the boat that I'm SURE was prob bigger. Imo money does not make everything better (seeds included lol). The $120-200 area in rods gives alot of value. I love my loomis glx trout and stella fj combo but I don't think the difference in price equals that in performance. Hope you catch the big ones up on the hill!

To keep this somewhat related... anyone have any say on dla10?


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 31, 2020)

If I’m snagging one of the two:

strawberry goji

or

strawberry lotus,

and why?

mothers milk blew my mind so definitely want to try this strawberry milk out


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 31, 2020)

Diesel0889 said:


> Big loomis fan but I have a st croix trout series rod and for the money it will always have a spot in my arsenal. Think I paid 129 or 139 for the rod. Paired with a shimano stradic fl 1000 (the new silver new version) its a hell of a rod. I have even pulled in a few 5-7lb large mouth bass and lost one at the boat that I'm SURE was prob bigger. Imo money does not make everything better (seeds included lol). The $120-200 area in rods gives alot of value. I love my loomis glx trout and stella fj combo but I don't think the difference in price equals that in performance. Hope you catch the big ones up on the hill!
> 
> To keep this somewhat related... anyone have any say on dla10?


Are the dla crosses made with landrace males? Seems like there’s not many pics posted but when I see one , they’re nice

You guys should come here to fish stripped bass when things become normal. Quite a rush hooking into a 40 inch bass and having it run out drag Beautiful white fillets that’s similar to Haddock or Cod. Bay of Fundy, highest tides in the world. Pretty cool place to get stoned and connect with the earth.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 31, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Are the dla crosses made with landrace males? Seems like there’s not many pics posted but when I see one , they’re nice
> 
> You guys should come here to fish stripped bass when things become normal. Quite a rush hooking into a 40 inch bass and having it run out drag Beautiful white fillets that’s similar to Haddock or Cod. Bay of Fundy, highest tides in the world. Pretty cool place to get stoned and connect with the earth.



I think they do use a landscape parent or some possibly both parents but im not familiar with every one.

I went there once as a kid. Id love to go again. Are we talking the maine or Canada side, I went to the maine side. I do most of my stripper fishing off the the mass or nh coast... I assume maine would be much easier for me as im in the states lol...

Happy growing!


----------



## SFnone (Dec 31, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Are the dla crosses made with landrace males? Seems like there’s not many pics posted but when I see one , they’re nice


I think all the dla xs use the 88g13hp male, but the females are landraces or heirlooms... I think most are from the middle east or places around there.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Dec 31, 2020)

nuskool89 said:


> If I’m snagging one of the two:
> 
> strawberry goji
> 
> ...


If you're only getting one, I'd honestly go with strawberry lotus. 

The strawberry milk male is a little controversial due to its structure and people have mixed results with it's stability while the strawberry milk mom has a concentrate cup on it's name through terpenado. That said, I grew out temple x strawberry milk and its pretty exquisite.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 31, 2020)

SFnone said:


> I think all the dla xs use the 88g13hp male, but the females are landraces or heirlooms... I think most are from the middle east or places around there.


Any Burmese crosses ? My favourite all time smoke was a Burmese x Fucking Incredible (visc). I always wondered if the effects were from the Burmese side that I liked. Think they called that cross Mr Highest or something and I could see why.


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 31, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> If you're only getting one, I'd honestly go with strawberry lotus.
> 
> The strawberry milk male is a little controversial due to its structure and people have mixed results with it's stability while the strawberry milk mom has a concentrate cup on it's name through terpenado. That said, I grew out temple x strawberry milk and its pretty exquisite.


thank you for the insight, you saved me so much time hunting for that kind of info. Glad I found this thread.

I think I’ll go back to around July and start reading forward to try and get a handle on what’s currently available. It’s been a while


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 31, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> If you're only getting one, I'd honestly go with strawberry lotus.


[/QUOTE]

Your opinion on the strawberry milk male motivated me to do some more reading through the thread, and I went a different direction because of it.

I chose SSDD, HP, and Wookie males. So from what was available on jbc I did more cowbell, waking dream, and the womo freebie. Really hoping the womo blesses me with something close to my memory of mothers milk. On paper it’s a gnarly cross.

thanks for the inspiration to dig deeper. happy new year!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 1, 2021)

GLG is doing the freebies again for the 1st 50 ppl - go go go


----------



## cbizzle (Jan 1, 2021)

Yes!! In!!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 1, 2021)

Woot! I got one !!!!


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 1, 2021)

OMG I got one. Happened to see the IG post happen live. Wow. Get on your horses.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 1, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> GLG is doing the freebies again for the 1st 50 ppl - go go go


Thanks! I got in this time!! Woooooo!


----------



## cbizzle (Jan 1, 2021)

Actually successful this time. Amazing! Happy New Year! Wooohoooo!


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 1, 2021)

I vow to go through double the amount of strains this year, drain my fridge of packs and rid myself of the hidden trash

Still gotta go through some royal gorilla and northern thunderfuck I grew two females of each and both were trash......


----------



## will.i.am86 (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm starting my next pack in a week and I can't make up my mind on which to run, a recurring problem with bodhi lol I'll be running a whole pack and keeping atleast 1 maybe more for mothers.

I've got:

Mango Hashplant
Blue Sunshine
Lemon Lotus

What do you guys think I should go with?


----------



## Polyuro (Jan 1, 2021)

Got one just in time too! Great way to start off the year


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 1, 2021)

After this latest order and all these freebies ... I am going to need a bigger seed vault!


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 1, 2021)

will.i.am86 said:


> I'm starting my next pack in a week and I can't make up my mind on which to run, a recurring problem with bodhi lol I'll be running a whole pack and keeping atleast 1 maybe more for mothers.
> 
> I've got:
> 
> ...


Blue Sunshine for sure. Not from experience, but for hopes that the world rains Blue Sunshine f2's


----------



## cbizzle (Jan 1, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Blue Sunshine for sure. Not from experience, but for hopes that the world rains Blue Sunshine f2's


Second the Blue Sunshine


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 1, 2021)

My choices will be
Blue sunshine
Magenta hashplant
Lemon lotus
Time bandit
Strawberry headband
Whatever other freebies I get....

Damn I'm becoming a seed hoarder! And this is just bodhi lol... currently toking on some thunder wookie and purple wookie. Both amazing... and when it says purple it means PURPLE lol


----------



## jp68 (Jan 2, 2021)

Looks like i have 6 girls out of a full pack of unicorn milk. never been let down when half the packs female


----------



## YardG (Jan 2, 2021)

Glad to see people here managed to snag the New Year's gift from Bodhi and GLG. Not sure whether I'd be more psyched for the Bodhi pack or the three 5 packs from DBJ. 

Already getting antsy thinking ahead to this year's outdoor season - definitely gonna try to keep the #s down this coming year (lesson learned: too many plants for me to handle means shortcuts around harvesting and curing). Hoping to fit in some Bodhi gear, will have to wait and see a bit to see where life will be taking me in the year to come.


----------



## lambchopedd (Jan 2, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Doc D's monthly list always has the stuff of fantasy listed. I have a pre-release Strawberry Milk (bodhi's cut) x (Afkansastan x X18 Pakistani) that's about 5 1/2 weeks into flower. I'll mention it here because those are both Bodhi creations that were bred together by Doc D. It is throwing down some serious frost with a tropical berry cream funk right now...like the kind that makes you want to lick your fingers when you brush up against a sticky leaf when adding some support.


How did that Strawberry milk x afkansastan/X18 paki turn out? I just grabbed a pack from Docs latest monthly list.


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 2, 2021)

Dang, I just placed my order in between these deals it seems like  



mawasmada said:


> Blue Sunshine for sure. Not from experience, but for hopes that the world rains Blue Sunshine f2's


I've got 2 going right now, 1 tall better looking and the other shorter pheno with some weird leaf mutation going on..
Are these beans sold out all over? I think I still have 10 left


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 2, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Dang, I just placed my order in between these deals it seems like
> 
> 
> I've got 2 going right now, 1 tall better looking and the other shorter pheno with some weird leaf mutation going on..
> Are these beans sold out all over? I think I still have 10 left


I don't think they're sold out everywhere, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 2, 2021)

I got the xmas gift. The glg freebies same as everyone gets. Which I can’t wait to run! Especially the 8th Avenue , and I was gifted strawberry goji by bodhi which I do not have. Awesome shirt and beers in koozie already. I feel like my past purchases were all worth it even more because this cool gift. Happy new year. Don’t stop planting your seeds.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jan 2, 2021)

Finally getting close to the end of my pack of twin flame. Average to a little below on yields; but it is unbelievably tasty smoke and its been one of the better plants for sifting/washing that I grew in 2020. That variegated spot is hypnotic to me, it kind of looks like someone spilled some red wine on the bud or something. The majority of the six ladies I've grown so far all had at least a little red fade and a few probably could have been coaxed to color up a little more; makes me think that the red pheno in the vendor pic isn't too terribly uncommon.

Im looking at taking a bodhi break for the first half of 2021; but I've managed to scoop up four packs of tk x iraqi over the past few months that im hoping to devote the back half of the year to.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 3, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Got one just in time too! Great way to start off the year


Do we get tracking numbers on these gift giveaways?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 3, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> I think they do use a landscape parent or some possibly both parents but im not familiar with every one.
> 
> I went there once as a kid. Id love to go again. Are we talking the maine or Canada side, I went to the maine side. I do most of my stripper fishing off the the mass or nh coast... I assume maine would be much easier for me as im in the states lol...
> 
> Happy growing!


Damn a lot of you are talking about places that are pretty close to me. I’m always down for some striper fishing!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 3, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> How did that Strawberry milk x afkansastan/X18 paki turn out? I just grabbed a pack from Docs latest monthly list.


I got one of those too. My bananastan crosses were Botrytis magnets so I’m not too sure on the X18/Paki lines. I just loaded up on the remaining A5/Thai crosses though. Doc D is over here releasing absolute fire every month. I hope bodhi returns from his MIA streak and drops stuff that is equally as exciting.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 3, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I got one of those too. My bananastan crosses were Botrytis magnets so I’m not too sure on the X18/Paki lines. I just loaded up on the remaining A5/Thai crosses though. Doc D is over here releasing absolute fire every month. I hope bodhi returns from his MIA streak and drops stuff that is equally as exciting.


Im holding off on any purchases to see what pops up . stables full so its gotta be something exotic to pique the interest


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 3, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Do we get tracking numbers on these gift giveaways?



Yea you should get an email with the numba


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 3, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Yea you should get an email with the numba


I figured, but wasn't sure if it went the same as with paid purchases. Thanks.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 3, 2021)

Did everybody get a pack of Dazzleberry so far or are the packs all different?


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 3, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Did everybody get a pack of Dazzleberry so far or are the packs all different?


I know the Christmas giveaway featured a list of possible options other than, but including Dazzleberry.
Edit: I'm hoping for Celestial Citron or DLA 12 most.


----------



## SFnone (Jan 3, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Any Burmese crosses ? My favourite all time smoke was a Burmese x Fucking Incredible (visc). I always wondered if the effects were from the Burmese side that I liked. Think they called that cross Mr Highest or something and I could see why.


Sorry for taking a while to respond, i have poor internet... I don't think there is any burmese as of now, but maybe there will be in the future... I think snowhigh had a burmese/thai a while ago, but that is probably much more money.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 3, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Did everybody get a pack of Dazzleberry so far or are the packs all different?


I think bad dawg said there were a bunch of different packs from his and bodhis personal stash, so it should all be cool stuff. I am super excited that I got in on this one!


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 3, 2021)

Bon Appetitie....Yummy and Stoney....Eagle Scout got casted to the side for a bit
Amazingly Stoney for something not so sticky...My grinder has turned black inside


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jan 3, 2021)

SFnone said:


> Sorry for taking a while to respond, i have poor internet... I don't think there is any burmese as of now, but maybe there will be in the future... I think snowhigh had a burmese/thai a while ago, but that is probably much more money.


Pretty sure jbc and glg both have a few burmese crosses under Coastal Seeds.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 3, 2021)

Here's a tent of Nikah #3 the guys at the farm have going under led. Both are new growers and they're crushing it. Love the terps on this plant.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jan 3, 2021)

SFnone said:


> Sorry for taking a while to respond, i have poor internet... I don't think there is any burmese as of now, but maybe there will be in the future... I think snowhigh had a burmese/thai a while ago, but that is probably much more money.


Coastal has a bunch of Burmese crosses and pure lines... edit: oh, whoops I see the same info was already given although Kagyu is the Burmese breeder...


----------



## iamyou_youareme (Jan 4, 2021)

Hey Bodhiheads! It's been a minute since I posted, but I thought I would update with some of the Bodhi lines I have finishing up, or have grown this past year, just in case anyone out there is looking for info or pictures.

Purple Wookie V2 - Day 67 Flowering
Smells very loud/strong - mostly lavender up front, then a candied grapefruit nose in the middle, finishing with a new shoe/fresh rubber/DMT at the end. I messed up germinating this pack and only got one female. She hasn't come down yet, so I'm still waiting to sample the smoke.


















Black Triangle - Day 60ish of flower
Smells from this line are earthy, hashy, kushy, some floral notes, little gas too at tail end, but not much.
Effects and heavy, chill out and relaxing, no anxiety. Little pain relief in my lower back.






Pura Vida F2 - @Nu-Be was gracious enough to let me test this line out. I'm glad he did!
Smells range from marshmallow/vanilla kush, to lemon/lime/sprite. I got some good variety in the phenotypes, definitely a line worth exploring! I've not sampled these yet as they're still curing.







I'm hoping that everyone has a great 2021! Wishing for successful seed germinations, bountiful harvests, and getting to spend even more time exploring some Bodhi lines! Peace and Blessings to all!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 4, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> How did that Strawberry milk x afkansastan/X18 paki turn out? I just grabbed a pack from Docs latest monthly list.


For the most part, I enjoyed growing it. Challenges due to overcrowding my tent (crispy fan leaves from leaning against side-mounted T5 bulbs) and finding the right balance of watering when switching to no-till caused a bit of struggle (slight tip burn + deficiencies shown on lower fans). Even still, frost appeared early and kept going until chop. Ended up with about a 2-2.5x stretch. According to Doc D, in the AfPak crosses shorter/less stretchy plants tend to take after the Afkansastan/X18 Paki father, while taller/more stretchy plants tend to take more after the mother. Also got a bit floppy in late flower, so if you have a stretchy plant make sure to plan early for support later in flower. Took her down at 68 days.

It's loud, but not like offensive loud...more like Siren loud (think Greek mythology)--crack the jar and it calls to you. It's the first pot I've grown that makes me seriously consider popping a nug in my mouth. After several months in jars, it really hasn't changed terp profile very much--still creamy berry, with the occasional tropical & funk notes. It's a fun smoke, but too much has me "resting my eyes" for a bit. 

Will definitely give these and other AfPak crosses tent space in the future. To keep this a fully Bodhi post, I'm also going to need to pop Soraya & Wish Mountain to see more of the Afkansastan in action. 


Pics taken with a potato phone 7+.



No flash


Flash


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 4, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Keep us updated on that sunshine queen. I haven’t seen any reports on that one and was thinking of running it next round.


Am smoking it right now, and before I say this; know I smoke constantly so high tolerance.
It's old-school ass-kicking tire fire party weed I haven't seen since about 1994!!
Tire fire referring to the slightly rubber smell/taste indicative of some lost sativa genetics., or I should say now found.
Very very pleased with this strain.

To All: 
Does Bodhi have any mint strains?, that's another phenotype I haven't seen since last century.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 4, 2021)

My last 2 Cherry Queen were boys and so are my very 2 last Wolfpack, damnit!
PLANT MORE SEEDS
My “Feminized” trigger finger is gettin itchy though.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 4, 2021)

hillbill said:


> My last 2 Cherry Queen were boys and so are my very 2 last Wolfpack, damnit!
> PLANT MORE SEEDS
> My “Feminized” trigger finger is gettin itchy though.


What about hitting those males with some STS and trying to reverse em to get some fems?


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jan 4, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Am smoking it right now, and before I say this; know I smoke constantly so high tolerance.
> It's old-school ass-kicking tire fire party weed I haven't seen since about 1994!!
> Tire fire referring to the slightly rubber smell/taste indicative of some lost sativa genetics., or I should say now found.
> Very very pleased with this strain.
> ...


Thank you for the response!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jan 4, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Am smoking it right now, and before I say this; know I smoke constantly so high tolerance.
> It's old-school ass-kicking tire fire party weed I haven't seen since about 1994!!
> Tire fire referring to the slightly rubber smell/taste indicative of some lost sativa genetics., or I should say now found.
> Very very pleased with this strain.
> ...


I was kinda hoping your description ended with it teleports you to tire-fire parties in the 90s. One can only hope what the future may hold!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 4, 2021)

Anyone ever post in the wrong thread about how you got a glue pheno and a wookie pheno in your 2 seeds popped and that you’d post pics when they get more meat on their bones?
Then wonder where your post went? Lol


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 4, 2021)

Gorilla Ghani


----------



## Rock.A.Roo (Jan 4, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Gorilla GhaniView attachment 4786571


What's behind that plant? What's that dark insert? Looks like it could be a fireplace?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 4, 2021)

Rock.A.Roo said:


> What's behind that plant? What's that dark insert? Looks like it could be a fireplace?


Yes it was at one time


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jan 4, 2021)

@Blueberry bref , looks like these Twin Flame flowers are turning into rock candy!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 4, 2021)

Anybody know of Aruba beans floating around???

Thanks


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 5, 2021)

My girls are finally taking off. I had to chop one Strawberry Goji down because it continued to throw balls and would not stop. another SG had lowers but none have come back since. So the final tally is 7 Strawberry Goji and 6 Twin Flame have made it to 5 weeks in the tent. 

Full tent:



Some twin Flame



TF closeup



Some Strawberry Goji



Some SG up close


----------



## Jaymeboy (Jan 5, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> My girls are finally taking off. I had to chop one Strawberry Goji down because it continued to throw balls and would not stop. another SG had lowers but none have come back since. So the final tally is 7 Strawberry Goji and 6 Twin Flame have made it to 5 weeks in the tent.
> 
> Full tent:
> 
> ...


Looking like they’re getting going. What version of the twin flame?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 5, 2021)

2 Guava Wookie down at 66 days, one with longer more slender buds than the other. The more compact one calyxes have turned black/purple with green leaves mostly, the other well faded to pale yellow with mint green calyxes with dense trichs. Veryfirm buds on both. Pine and earthy smells at chop. About 20% clear, 60% cloudy, 20% amber on both. Size is average with good bud/waste ratio.


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 5, 2021)

Jaymeboy said:


> Looking like they’re getting going. What version of the twin flame?


Not sure. Got them from GLG a few months ago. Goji B cut x Wookie 15 is all it said on the pack.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 5, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Not sure. Got them from GLG a few months ago. Goji B cut x Wookie 15 is all it said on the pack.


I'm thinking that's v1. I think Goji Razz is the mother in v2.


----------



## Jaymeboy (Jan 5, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I'm thinking that's v1. I think Goji Razz is the mother in v2.


That’s correct. Both are of interest to me. That wookie 15 is no joke.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 5, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Anybody know of Aruba beans floating around???
> 
> Thanks


There's some F2's that pop up in auctions from time to time. Mrs. Tomba Auction page on IG. Tomba is amazing, killer service and really special freebies.


----------



## kroc (Jan 5, 2021)

popped some more black raspberry, cant stop thinking about it lately, had a nice range of phenos so hopefully find something cool again. looking for that spray paint one again, but had a couple that were exceptionally stinky.

also flowered out a few randoms this last run, two phenos of banana punch x 88g13hp are quite different, one has nice yield and banana/berry/hashplant terps, the other is like that leftover gasoline smell you get on your hands or lips and you just cant stand the smell any longer. almost noxious levels, and yield seems terrible on that pheno. ive got three acapulco gold freebies too, one in flower and its on week 6 looking like two weeks in, but threw pistils early so its most def a longer flowering pheno. smells of peanuts on the nug and banana peppers on the stem rub. resin is juuust starting, and its taking stress no problem. dont know how long itll last cuz its yellowing too quick but i have a cut in veg cruising along too.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 5, 2021)

kroc said:


> popped some more black raspberry, cant stop thinking about it lately, had a nice range of phenos so hopefully find something cool again. looking for that spray paint one again, but had a couple that were exceptionally stinky.
> 
> also flowered out a few randoms this last run, two phenos of banana punch x 88g13hp are quite different, one has nice yield and banana/berry/hashplant terps, the other is like that leftover gasoline smell you get on your hands or lips and you just cant stand the smell any longer. almost noxious levels, and yield seems terrible on that pheno. ive got three acapulco gold freebies too, one in flower and its on week 6 looking like two weeks in, but threw pistils early so its most def a longer flowering pheno. smells of peanuts on the nug and banana peppers on the stem rub. resin is juuust starting, and its taking stress no problem. dont know how long itll last cuz its yellowing too quick but i have a cut in veg cruising along too.


Only got one BP out of my pack that made it and was wondering what else was in the gene pool. Effects seem to be lacking but the flavor smell and looks are excellent


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 5, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Am smoking it right now, and before I say this; know I smoke constantly so high tolerance.
> It's old-school ass-kicking tire fire party weed I haven't seen since about 1994!!
> Tire fire referring to the slightly rubber smell/taste indicative of some lost sativa genetics., or I should say now found.
> Very very pleased with this strain.
> ...


Super Silver Hashplant's are commonly minty.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 5, 2021)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Super Silver Hashplant's are commonly minty.


Didn't have that experience with my 5 ladies. Very hazey all around. Still some crazy dank herb. Only minty menthol terps I've seen is in Zookies and B hasn't worked with that one yet.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 5, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Didn't have that experience with my 5 ladies. Very hazey all around. Still some crazy dank herb. Only minty menthol terps I've seen is in Zookies and B hasn't worked with that one yet.


Several of mine were. Maybe just a fluke?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 5, 2021)

Blueberry bref said:


> Pretty sure jbc and glg both have a few burmese crosses under Coastal Seeds.


*We will Have a limited drop of a Coastal / Bodhi Collaboration
American Skunk Selection Colombian (Joint project with Bodhi and Kagyu )

And someone just asked about a mint Strain
Jedi Mint Trip Colombian (Reworked OG Thai Colombian) (This is a joint project with Snowhigh and Kagyu ) AKA Coastal

Both of these will drop in a week or so. More info coming soon. BD*


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jan 5, 2021)

Does anyone know if the Trinity is still floating around?


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 5, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Does anyone know if the Trinity is still floating around?


I don't remember correctly but I thought the trinity was another name for TK? And I think he has a few crosses with TK


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 5, 2021)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Several of mine were. Maybe just a fluke?


Wild! Maybe they were picking up on something in your grow, but now that I think about it, I guess it could be seen as minty. I had 3 with the trident structure and terps, 1 88 leaner, and then 1 wild frosty one with a weird jack/herbal profile.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 5, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Does anyone know if the Trinity is still floating around?


Lol. Yeah, I've seen a reliable source that has it. Has Bodhi ever worked with it?


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 5, 2021)

Trinity is a skunk, basically, it’s still out there. Red eye and cannarado are breeding with it.


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Jan 5, 2021)

trinity x dreadbread? or somethin close from Bodhi, Yesterday was on GLO. Also Top Dawg's "_*Cassidy*_" (Trinity x Mass SS/Basic skunk) was available @ platinum. Just bought dazzleberry & mothers hashplant and terpenado hope I made good choice lol


----------



## sdd420 (Jan 5, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Does anyone know if the Trinity is still floating around?


CSI has the trinity


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jan 5, 2021)

sdd420 said:


> CSI has the trinity


Do you have any experience ordering from them?


----------



## SFnone (Jan 5, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Do you have any experience ordering from them?


CSI/Nspecta is good... Just make sure it's the right one... I think there was a rip off site a couple of years ago, but maybe i'm remembering wrong...


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jan 5, 2021)

The Bubba pheno of Sakura I got was extremely low yielder but holy damn, the power of that shit  ￼So far this and the short pheno of Sky Lotus rate on top of the potency scale for me of Bodhi strains I'm familiar with. Dream Lotus has been the most disappointing but I'm hoping that changes next run. Look forward to revisiting Mountain Temple as well.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 5, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> *We will Have a limited drop of a Coastal / Bodhi Collaboration
> American Skunk Selection Colombian (Joint project with Bodhi and Kagyu )
> 
> And someone just asked about a mint Strain
> ...


Sounds fantastic!


----------



## BigDavid (Jan 6, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> The Bubba pheno of Sakura I got was extremely low yielder but holy damn, the power of that shit  ￼So far this and the short pheno of Sky Lotus rate on top of the potency scale for me of Bodhi strains I'm familiar with. Dream Lotus has been the most disappointing but I'm hoping that changes next run. Look forward to revisiting Mountain Temple as well.


Can you describe the effects of the Sky Lotus? I'm familiar with the Skywalker OG and am interested in a comparison. Thanks!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 6, 2021)

gocha1900 said:


> guys, until my money was delivered to GLG , they canceled my order  i lost space monkey , Celestial Citron and womo as free buy. now these beans are out of stock . first time ordering from usa , before i grew EU seeds : DP- mazar, power plant , skunk#11 bluebarry, GH- Wait widow, , SSH , SLH , hawaian snow , , barney- G13, LSD , ACE- Zamdelica, Panama st. , CONGO ....
> I already think that I overrated cannabis at all , want to try once these USA strains ,but now i lost choised beans and want already research-
> 
> CAN YOU advice some strains,some with Distinctive efect,taste and smell are not that important. one is soul mate . as BODHI has only 2 choices in freeseeds , maby you will advice other breder beans also?
> ...


Hello This is Bad Dawg AKA GLG.
You are out of line here to make this post. We did every thing we could trying to get a tracking number from you to hold your order.
And you have not given us a chance to try and help you. We received your payment yesterday and emailed you yesterday and told you your order was canceled. But we would honor the promo prices and GLG freebies. And to make a order. I personally did not even hear about this until today.
And did not know what was available.But I am sure we can find something you would be happy with. Thanks DBJ

*Here are the facts.*

You made the order on November 29th.
We did not get your payment until January 5th 2021.
The Date on the envelope says it did not get sent until December 30th.
We never received a tracking number. 
You never sent a tracking number. 
We ask that a tracking number be sent. If you send a tracking number we hold your order until payment arrives.
Here we asked you 2 times to supply a tracking number. We have been very lenient due to the currant state of the mail and the covid.
But we can not hold gear that long with out payment or at least a tracking number. You also for got to mention that you are from the* country Georgia*. So mailing to you is hard to begin with. We were trying to help you out.

*We have not received payment tracking numbers for this order,
Thanks Dave
December 17, 2020 at 3:18 pm by Dave Gann **Delete note*
*Hi i will send tracking soon, sorry for delay
December 5, 2020 at 1:31 pm by Dave Gann **Delete note*
*We have not received payment tracking numbers for this order,
Thanks Dave
December 3, 2020 at 1:18 pm by Dave Gann **Delete note*
Awaiting check payment Order status changed from Pending payment to On hold.
November 29, 2020 at 7:04 am Delete note


----------



## Cannab15 (Jan 6, 2021)

I ran a bunch of singles of bodhi gear last. Since they were singles I can't say much about what the lines are about, but I did want to post mostly about my favorite plant I found out of the group. I ran Wookie orgasm, Lemon wookie (lemon g), Gorilla ghani, Blue sunshine, Drunken parrot, and Strawberry goji. I've got a chance to try all but the drunken parrot. 
The strawberry goji was interesting from the start. It started slower than all the others and stayed small through out the grow (lemon wookie was the fastest I saw, both growing vigorously, and finishing quickly). The goji had leathery greasy leaves when in the early stages of flowering. It stayed very small but put on weight for it's size (dense and also good size buds for size of plant) and had lots of trichomes on all leaves near the bud sites. I've heard some say they've had balls on some of these but I got lucky and saw none. the smell in growth was very strong, like a permanent marker with a lighter sharp lemon/tire smell. As it cured a few weeks it's now a sharp berry (goji with lemon?) with a mellower richer berry underneath and a lot of forest/earth smell at the finish. The taste is some of the sharp berry with lots of forest and earth. The high is very strong and long lasting. Closest thing I've had to it would be OG kush (I haven't had Goji OG so I can't compare directly to that), but more awake and more euphoria. It's a mind activating and awake high yet still a small amount heavy in the eyes. It has some energy in the body as well and is edgy, euphoric, exciting and fun. For the class of a hybrid that carries good head and body affects it's does a great job in my opinion. Definitely going to try and keep this plant around a while.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jan 6, 2021)

BigDavid said:


> Can you describe the effects of the Sky Lotus? I'm familiar with the Skywalker OG and am interested in a comparison. Thanks!


From what I remember it was very stoney, hard-hitting, piney/hashy flavor.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jan 6, 2021)

I can confirm @jp68's take on banana punch x 88g13. Its some of the sweetest, most tropical fruit smelling bud I've grown.

Ive got three that are in week 3-4 and they are smelling like those dehydrated pineapple wedges that you find in a bag of tropical trail mix. I can't wait to see how these turn out.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 6, 2021)

Cannab15 said:


> I ran a bunch of singles of bodhi gear last. Since they were singles I can't say much about what the lines are about, but I did want to post mostly about my favorite plant I found out of the group. I ran Wookie orgasm, Lemon wookie (lemon g), Gorilla ghani, Blue sunshine, Drunken parrot, and Strawberry goji. I've got a chance to try all but the drunken parrot.
> The strawberry goji was interesting from the start. It started slower than all the others and stayed small through out the grow (lemon wookie was the fastest I saw, both growing vigorously, and finishing quickly). The goji had leathery greasy leaves when in the early stages of flowering. It stayed very small but put on weight for it's size (dense and also good size buds for size of plant) and had lots of trichomes on all leaves near the bud sites. I've heard some say they've had balls on some of these but I got lucky and saw none. the smell in growth was very strong, like a permanent marker with a lighter sharp lemon/tire smell. As it cured a few weeks it's now a sharp berry (goji with lemon?) with a mellower richer berry underneath and a lot of forest/earth smell at the finish. The taste is some of the sharp berry with lots of forest and earth. The high is very strong and long lasting. Closest thing I've had to it would be OG kush (I haven't had Goji OG so I can't compare directly to that), but more awake and more euphoria. It's a mind activating and awake high yet still a small amount heavy in the eyes. It has some energy in the body as well and is edgy, euphoric, exciting and fun. For the class of a hybrid that carries good head and body affects it's does a great job in my opinion. Definitely going to try and keep this plant around a while.



That's what my Dazzleberrys (goji razz x strawberry milk) are like....small and the smallest in the room but look to maybe have some potential, but idk they're still in week 3 of flower so we'll see

but thanks for the review - makes me a little more optimistic to see how they turn out


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 6, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Damn a lot of you are talking about places that are pretty close to me. I’m always down for some striper fishing!


I dont get out east very often but next time I do Im down for some fishing. im in the west right now but salmon or sturgeon fishing is pretty fun too.


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 6, 2021)

Cannab15 said:


> I ran Wookie orgasm, Lemon wookie (lemon g), Gorilla ghani, Blue sunshine, Drunken parrot, and Strawberry goji. I've got a chance to try all but the drunken parrot.


How did the Blue Sunshine turn out?


----------



## Cannab15 (Jan 6, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> How did the Blue Sunshine turn out?


My blue sunshine was an average size plant with dense buds. Ran as long as my goji which was the two longest of this run. Smell is kind of a soft orange grapefruit, a faint blueberry and earth and the slightest bit of lavender (not the smells I was expecting). Tastes pretty clean and settles heavy in the lungs. Feels heavy in the eyes, kinda stoney, slow in the head. Relaxed in the body but a little floaty and maybe a little disassociation with the body. It's pleasant but not what I was thinking it might be like (was thinking a little more up and floaty in the head with the blue dream).
I'm not really sure where all the smells and affects come from. I guess the body and stony ness may be from the bubbashine but no real idea on the citrous in the smell. Any one have any ideas?
I'm guessing this isn't a normal representation of this strain.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 6, 2021)

Blueberry bref said:


> I can confirm @jp68's take on banana punch x 88g13. Its some of the sweetest, most tropical fruit smelling bud I've grown.





Blueberry bref said:


> I can confirm @jp68's take on banana punch x 88g13. Its some of the sweetest, most tropical fruit smelling bud I've grown.
> 
> Ive got three that are in week 3-4 and they are smelling like those dehydrated pineapple wedges that you find in a bag of tropical trail mix. I can't wait to see how these turn out.


Wanted to add that it just takes a little extra puff to get the effects going .Flavors are very tasty in the vape so not hard to go that extra bit to get it done. Has this fruity banana liquer thing in the vape but hard to describe but its unique


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 7, 2021)

Topped both Banana Spliffs and 1 Blue Sunshine and they have responded well
They also got their first light feed of Grow Big and Cal/Mag.
Spliff on the left




Cannab15 said:


> I'm guessing this isn't a normal representation of this strain.


Was yours a lanky or short pheno? 2 on the right in the above pic are Blue Sunshine. one in the front is the tallest plant in there, and the one behind the most squat. hence why I didn't top that one.


----------



## Cannab15 (Jan 7, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Topped both Banana Spliffs and 1 Blue Sunshine and they have responded well
> They also got their first light feed of Grow Big and Cal/Mag.
> Spliff on the left
> View attachment 4789172
> ...


Mine wasn't really lanky or stretchy, but definitely not squat. Smelled a bit like turpentine earlier in flower, but that went away near the end and as it cured. Those were other reasons I was expecting a more awake buzz from it. 
From what showed up and I don't think is from the mom I'm curious what a heavy indica paired with that SSDD dad is like. Got my eye on baba kush, but too many seeds right now so haven't got it yet.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 7, 2021)

Those spliffs look like wookie crosses for sure


----------



## Mattsoxx (Jan 7, 2021)

Boosky said:


> My Magenta Hashplant turned out identical to the pic. Big purple buds with bright green leafs sticking out here and there. We enjoyed it and was surprisingly potent for a purple.


I been running to cuts of this strain, love it every bit of it.. the high changes so much so quickly had one cut week 8 half way through was magic this one I'm waiting on now is done right at 64 days from switch can gain little more bling by taking extra week but screw that I'm looking for med!!!! Cheers mate btw I've got about 6yrs messing with this lady so I got her dialed in good


----------



## Mattsoxx (Jan 7, 2021)

OIL7IO said:


> I have enough issues fitting 4 plants in a 4x4 with a month of veg lol


I got issues fitting one lol


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 7, 2021)

Black Light Fantasy.....Last pics as its in final ripen....Its dank, dense, out of 5 females this one represents and pulls a totally different side then all the others, happy to add it to my line up...Looks a lot better in person....The other females are all very exotic looking when growing, stoney but not great for the first female

Mango Lotus purple stemmed...also have a green stemmed one that looks like every other sativa out there...The 3 males I had all had dark purple stems...

Granola Funk on the bottom thats been in veg from seed for like half a year lol and still is squat....Smells on the wookie side


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 7, 2021)

Dream Axis, Eternal Sunshine, and some salad cucumbers adjusting to the intense sun and looking bright.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 7, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> *We will Have a limited drop of a Coastal / Bodhi Collaboration
> American Skunk Selection Colombian (Joint project with Bodhi and Kagyu )
> 
> And someone just asked about a mint Strain
> ...


Jesus ...you just want ALL my money dont you?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 7, 2021)

grohio said:


> You drag boat. This fool is on O
> 
> 
> You dragboat. This fool is on OG draggen your name through the mud. What a dbag.


Well that is a drag. You all can see that I offered to work with him. And he is the one that did not send a tracking number for a month.
I was going to look threw my stash and try and see if I had a extra pack. I am sure I gave out a pack of Celestial Citron.

Some one please ask him to make a order. I can't help him if he does not help himself.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 7, 2021)

Screw him. Anyone who knows, knows. And everyone is happy to tell anyone who doesn't. Thank you for your service. 
Finishing clones from summer grow inside this time. DLA6,OM4,Lazy Lightning. Very different. Sorry, no good pics. The DLA6 grew a more open structure. Outside it was dense leaf coverage over compact branches. The OM4 really giving me some dense golf balls inside. Outdoors was more airy. And the Lazy Lightning is thinner and floppier. Outside it was a towering beast. 
I have another run of these just into flower now. That will be it for them. I have non bodhi going after that, but decided to throw in a few of the black cherry crosses I made with black triangle, soul axis, and Blue Sunshine. Mystery dads, so it's an adventure as well.


----------



## grohio (Jan 7, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> Well that is a drag. You all can see that I offered to work with him. And he is the one that did not send a tracking number for a month.
> I was going to look threw my stash and try and see if I had a extra pack. I am sure I gave out a pack of Celestial Citron.
> 
> Some one please ask him to make a order. I can't help him if he does not help himself.


He got banned minutes after i called him out. We all know your an honest person.


----------



## grohio (Jan 7, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> Screw him. Anyone who knows, knows. And everyone is happy to tell anyone who doesn't. Thank you for your service.
> Finishing clones from summer grow inside this time. DLA6,OM4,Lazy Lightning. Very different. Sorry, no good pics. The DLA6 grew a more open structure. Outside it was dense leaf coverage over compact branches. The OM4 really giving me some dense golf balls inside. Outdoors was more airy. And the Lazy Lightning is thinner and floppier. Outside it was a towering beast.
> I have another run of these just into flower now. That will be it for them. I have non bodhi going after that, but decided to throw in a few of the black cherry crosses I made with black triangle, soul axis, and Blue Sunshine. Mystery dads, so it's an adventure as well.


How is the DLA 6? I have a pack of those i keep wanting to pop but never do. Dont see it grown very often.


----------



## Jaymeboy (Jan 7, 2021)

Any body got a pack of the Snow Leopard(tiger melon mom)? I’d be interested to talk.

Sorry if this is against the rules. I lost a girl that was very special to me and need to at least try and look through another pack. All the best.

~JB


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 7, 2021)

grohio said:


> How is the DLA 6? I have a pack of those i keep wanting to pop but never do. Dont see it grown very often.



She is on the left. Black cherry on right. Yellow squash at bottom (nasty terps on this one. Hard to smoke. No effect.) I only grew 1 single seed, so YMMV. Tossed out late may. I got a 4' plant. All cedar all day for scent and flavor. Every shade of cedar at once. And it doesn't get me super stoned headwise, but it puts me to sleep. I smoke constantly, and it isn't phased. I sit down, I wake up later. Consistently.
I'll put out the rest of the pack this summer. Give the guys a chance too. I like having more seeds out of the seeds I buy. What comes from that is better than what I bought. The chance is always 1 in a million for that lucid dream stuff, but you're adding your energy to the mix and she may have a gift for you. Happy hunting!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 8, 2021)

gocha1900 said:


> first of all, thanks for your attention and understanding. glad to see you here too.
> when I was planning to buy beans, I knew that it would definitely from you, because of your feedback. I respect your offer and am very glad. I wrote that I lost the this strains, what i researched, I am not complaining about you, the only thing I am to blame is that I did not write the reason for the cancellation, I was not going to discuss here about this, sorry for that. but I must definitely say that everything was not as you said. I thought you will know, that order from country georgia, becouse in order all my detials was, plus shipping rate 30$. at end money sended from the USA, I couldn’t send from here., so you didn’t receive tracking. being late due to a pandemic, due to the New Year period, due to the regulation in our country, but when I tried to send money, I always hoped that you saved my order, despite the fact that you were not forced to do it. the last time you were reminded to pay 18dec. Please check the pm, I sent a screenshot of my message for 19dec. I thought and hoped that you will hold my order. that is , I have no complaints against you, is my sadnes justified? ))


Hello This is Dragboat
I agree that I knew you were from Georgia the country. I mentioned this because it is very had to get a package threw customs when sending to your country. I try my hardest to ship orders to other countries, because that was the only way I could get seeds for many years. So I try to pay it forward.

And I agree that you sent a message on the 19th of December. Saying you were sending payment threw a friend. *But you never gave a tracking number*. And I copied the message from the above conversation.

We had sent you a *"we have not received a tracking number*" on December 3rd.

And you said *Hi i will send tracking soon, sorry for delay *On December 5th

We sent you another message *"we have not received a tracking number*" on December 17th.

You responded on the 19th and said.
*------ Original Message ------*
*From:
To: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
Sent: 12/19/2020 3:44:51 AM
Subject: Re: Note added to your Great Lakes Genetics order from November 29, 2020

Hi
i am tryng send money, here we have no way send cash it is ilegal , only western union or moneygram money transfers and banking, but you not appected this methods . i fund dude at forum, have send him money, in these days, he must send you cash. thanks for understanding*
* пятница, 18 декабря 2020 г., 00:18:25 GMT+4, Great Lakes Genetics <[email protected]> написал(-а):*

You already said on the 5th tracking is coming soon. By the 19th when you sent your message and said you were working on a payment.
And still did not send a tracking number.
It was to late.

I can not give a 15% discount and a pile of freebies on my Black Friday promo and not have a tracking number 3+ weeks later.
I already extended the hold on your order on the 5th of December when you said "tracking coming soon".

Please make a order and I will add the discount price and all the freebies. And please send your order number to [email protected]
Thanks BD






*We have not received payment tracking numbers for this order,
Thanks Dave
December 17, 2020 at 3:18 pm by Dave Gann **Delete note*
*Hi i will send tracking soon, sorry for delay
December 5, 2020 at 1:31 pm by Dave Gann **Delete note*
*We have not received payment tracking numbers for this order,
Thanks Dave
December 3, 2020 at 1:18 pm by Dave Gann **Delete note*
Awaiting check payment Order status changed from Pending payment to On hold.
November 29, 2020 at 7:04 am Delete note


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 8, 2021)

gocha1900 said:


> i understand what you mean, was unable send tracking , because from here is unreal send cash. Money was send from usa, few days before you get it. i don't want to continue conversation about it here. I mentioned that I am not complain, thanks you for your offer, can i make order bit late? i will research bit


Yes you can Just send a order number as soon as you make the order and we will get it out ASAP.

Thank You


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 8, 2021)

Probably hard to get his point across using some shitty internet translator tool. GLG nice customer service though. Can’t ever deny that. #1


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 8, 2021)

Got my Christmas freebies from GLG....got a pack of Dreadhead x 88g13 aka Babylon Buster in there - i guess my 88g13 explorations will continue for a little longer....bunch of GLG freebie seeds too - about 8 packs total....and another one from 8th Avenue Genetics - Snowhigh x X18


@Bad Dawg thank you very much for taking the time to send out these freebies - that was very kind of both of you and bodhi and i very much appreciate it - Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 8, 2021)

Jaymeboy said:


> Any body got a pack of the Snow Leopard(tiger melon mom)? I’d be interested to talk.
> 
> Sorry if this is against the rules. I lost a girl that was very special to me and need to at least try and look through another pack. All the best.
> 
> ~JB



ah man - i bet you had that super frosty high yielding heavy narcotic snow leopard....i lost one and then was able to score one of the last packs and never found that one again....closest thing i have to that now is the Tigermelon 2 x SSDD freebie pack from 2018


----------



## Jaymeboy (Jan 8, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> ah man - i bet you had that super frosty high yielding heavy narcotic snow leopard....i lost one and then was able to score one of the last packs and never found that one again....closest thing i have to that now is the Tigermelon 2 x SSDD freebie pack from 2018


Yeah man. Had two girls that I kept around. But one of them, long thick colas, smelled like incense, papaya and she-musk with a hint of tobacco in flower and it would cure up to piney earth funk. Has the best high. Narcotic and happy but not eye shutting. Have a jar left and that’s all. I’ve been on the search for another pack.

Man that one caught my eye. Was gone before I placed an order. Love that ssdd papa. I’m sure those are gonna be special

Please post up the grow when you get to them. I can live vicariously.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jan 8, 2021)

5 young Time Bandits (WiFi x G13Hashp.) all sprouted the same day, i'm pretty sure the biggest 2 or 3 are def. males haha.
They are behind a window shade hence the mottled light. Top right is a (Hazeman) Madness (p-'98 Bubba x G13Hashp.) photobombing the shot.
So far I've given only water. Bodhi's plants are the most vigorous, healthy and growing themselves.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 8, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> Hello This is Dragboat
> I agree that I knew you were from Georgia the country. I mentioned this because it is very had to get a package threw customs when sending to your country. I try my hardest to ship orders to other countries, because that was the only way I could get seeds for many years. So I try to pay it forward.
> 
> And I agree that you sent a message on the 19th of December. Saying you were sending payment threw a friend. *But you never gave a tracking number*. And I copied the message from the above conversation.
> ...


Omg so this dude sent SOMEONE ELSE HE FOUND ON A FORUM money to then send to you and he is wondering where his money is!???? A fool and his money are soon parted as they say.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 8, 2021)

Has anyone grown out waking dream yet? I’d love to see some bud shots I just got a pack


----------



## Jaymeboy (Jan 8, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Has anyone grown out waking dream yet? I’d love to see some bud shots I just got a pack


Interested as well


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 8, 2021)

Let’s bury this drama in Sunshine Daydream that happened to be purchased from GLG!


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jan 8, 2021)

Second run on this temple x strawberry milk, a little over a month in. I cannot wait to get some more of this in me.


----------



## Mayan Star Portal (Jan 8, 2021)

Purple Unicorn F5. She is a special one thats for sure.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 8, 2021)

So much to read.. so little time.

Can y'all give me a run down of what yields best out of the Wookie, Snow Lotus, G13/HP, Strawberry Milk, SSDD & OMG crosses? And are there any that stand out vigor wise?

To be clear I'm trying to figure out which of the males Bodhi has used is ideal for yields on the larger side not specific crosses.


----------



## Bears_win (Jan 8, 2021)

BigDavid said:


> Can you describe the effects of the Sky Lotus? I'm familiar with the Skywalker OG and am interested in a comparison. Thanks!


I’ve grown sky lotus a couple runs outside. It’s seems to have 2 main phenos I’ve seen.
20% of seed females is The “shorter“ ( it’s still pretty large ) phenotype is the frostiest Of the 2 with Faster finish. Significantly more pistils. Moderate fade with a little color at week 7-8.
Potency is very strong. Would recommend this for med users wanting sedation/pain relief. Not as euphoric/stimulating as the more common pheno.

80% of the Phenos
is very tall/large. Buds take 10+ weeks to fully mature outside. Buds density/structure will vary greatly from incredibly large And dense. To large And more open/foxtail structure.
Smells of Night blooming jasmine, tobacco flower, or datura. With a little hint of rhe skywalker og lineage coming through as it cures .
Light white or chartreuse buds with minimal red pistils at maturity. Very high trichrome content. Minimal fade and almost no purple calyxes even if temps are very low.
High is more euphoric And giggles. Creative force “sativa”. Possible aphrodisiac.

I think this strain shines at outdoor large plant style grows. Could be a tricky grow inside due to 
- can stretch a lot 
-vigorous and tall.

Take with a grain of salt. Personally I like this strain and have a couple packs 
Stashed for when it’s no longer available.

pic is of outdoor at week 6-7 .. still about 3 weeks before I chopped.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 8, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> So much to read.. so little time.
> 
> Can y'all give me a run down of what yields best out of the Wookie, Snow Lotus, G13/HP, Strawberry Milk, SSDD & OMG crosses? And are there any that stand out vigor wise?


Coming into the Bodhi thread and asking "what yields best?" 2021 is something else.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 8, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Coming into the Bodhi thread and asking "what yields best?" 2021 is something else.


Well I read that the Wookie male is notorious for small yields and it seems like those of y'all who have grown Bodhi favor certain males that he's used over others.

Not asking for specific crosses but which males check all the boxes


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 8, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Coming into the Bodhi thread and asking "what yields best?" 2021 is something else.


I have no idea best. Snow Temple was my best. But all were above average. Best I got. Peace.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 8, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Well I read that the Wookie male is notorious for small yields and it seems like those of y'all who have grown Bodhi favor certain males that he's used over others.
> 
> Not asking for specific crosses but which males check all the boxes


I mean it's all relative. You asked about 6 males and bodhi works with countless females. What are you really looking for?


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have no idea best. Snow Temple was my best. But all were above average. Best I got. Peace.


Damn! Bought a pack of those on strainly and not a single one popped. Thankfully have a pack of mountain temple.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 8, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Damn! Bought a pack of those on strainly and not a single one popped. Thankfully have a pack of mountain temple.


Just a "Richard" in jest. got these. Honest laughs. Sucks didn't pop. And confused. Not a single dud to date. HMMM?


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 8, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> I mean it's all relative. You asked about 6 males and bodhi works with countless females. What are you really looking for?


Basically looking to avoid any males he used that put out plants with small yields or slow growth. I grow to put food on the table so yield and vigor is important to an extent. As long as I can get average yields and above I'm open to the cross. If you have any info on specific moms or dads used I'd appreciate it.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 9, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Basically looking to avoid any males he used that put out plants with small yields or slow growth. I grow to put food on the table so yield and vigor is important to an extent. As long as I can get average yields and above I'm open to the cross. If you have any info on specific moms or dads used I'd appreciate it.


I'm so confused, how did you find bodhi? Why not run clones? But you're in luck!! There's 2800 pages of information!! I grow my own personal medicine, but I'm sure someone will throw some crosses at you. Probably best to look at what's in stock, what you know, and ask for some suggestions within those though
.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 9, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> I'm so confused, how did you find bodhi? Why not run clones? But you're in luck!! There's 2800 pages of information!! I grow my own personal medicine, but I'm sure someone will throw some crosses at you. Probably best to look at what's in stock, what you know, and ask for some suggestions within those though
> .


Because I'm looking to breed as well. Appreciate you I already made my mind up with the options I had. I'm sure making F2s of everything will let me find anything I want in the genetics anyways.

Mango Hashplant
Head Lotus
Lazy Lightning 
Air Guitar
Terpenado 
Dazzleberry

Think I did well lol. And I'm familiar with Bodhi to an extent never paid close attention to him but I wanted some good regs and Bodhi was the best deal available.

I had a zip of Soulmate from my first and last dispensary purchase that was definitely memorable and unique. Lovely, strong terps that made me enjoy just opening the jar and taking a whiff even if I wasn't gonna smoke lol.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 9, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Think I did well lol. And I'm familiar with Bodhi to an extent never paid close attention to him but I wanted some good regs and Bodhi was the best deal available.


Oh yeah, you did real well. You’re sure to find some winners in there. Definitely recommend listening to Bodhi on The Pot Cast if you haven’t already. He talks about mango biche and all that good stuff. Best of luck!


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 9, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Oh yeah, you did real well. You’re sure to find some winners in there. Definitely recommend listening to Bodhi on The Pot Cast if you haven’t already. He talks about mango biche and all that good stuff. Best of luck!


Oh yeah I've listened to that, you just reminded me lol.. Great episode, I dig his vibes a lot. Definitely gonna have to listen back now that I finally got some of his gear first hand. I do have Goji OG F2's but didn't feel like I had genuine Bodhi gear until now.

Excited for it.. Bodhi's probably gonna end up being my go to breeder to stray away from all the hype / watered down strains in my garden


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 9, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Black Light Fantasy.....Last pics as its in final ripen....Its dank, dense, out of 5 females this one represents and pulls a totally different side then all the others, happy to add it to my line up...Looks a lot better in person....The other females are all very exotic looking when growing, stoney but not great for the first female
> 
> Mango Lotus purple stemmed...also have a green stemmed one that looks like every other sativa out there...The 3 males I had all had dark purple stems...
> 
> Granola Funk on the bottom thats been in veg from seed for like half a year lol and still is squat....Smells on the wookie sideView attachment 4789468View attachment 4789469View attachment 4789470


Super interested in all future intel on that Mango Lotus. Effect, flavor/smells, harvest time, quirks, etc.
Thanks


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 9, 2021)

grohio said:


> Your forgot to mention you created an account on OG yesterday just to talk shit about glg and dragboat. Even referred to them as theifs and liars. Claiming they manipulated emails and even used emails from a different transaction to be deceiving.


Hello to all ,and thanks for all the support.

I need to clear some thing up. Sorry I did not address this yesterday. @gocha1900 is not the French gentlemen that has been posting all the BS,

Gocha 1900 had made a order and not sent a tracking number and we had canceled his order. He was a little up set. But he and I had already settled this issue and he was asking for some advice on strains. So he could make a new order. Some of the strains he originally order are now out of stock.
Below is where he and I settled our situation.



> *gocha1900 said:*
> *i understand what you mean, was unable send tracking , because from here is unreal send cash. Money was send from usa, few days before you get it. i don't want to continue conversation about it here. I mentioned that I am not complain, thanks you for your offer, can i make order bit late? i will research bit*


*Bad Dawg Reply
Yes you can Just send a order number as soon as you make the order and we will get it out ASAP.

Thank You*

*Once again thanks for all the support form the members. And I am sorry I did not address this sooner @gocha1900,and to all those that had my back.

Much love to all. BD *

Reply
Report


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 9, 2021)

gocha1900 said:


> think about soulmate and two from this list
> Dreadad* Bread
> Granola Funk
> Nikah
> ...


I *LOVED* *Granola Funk. I had 4 keepers out of 6 seeds popped.

I lost the one I kept. But I will revisit that them. I have not tried the others. To many seeds not enough time.*


----------



## U79 (Jan 9, 2021)

gocha1900 said:


> think about soulmate and two from this list
> Dreadad* Bread
> Granola Funk
> Nikah
> ...


I would consider More Cowbell and/or Tiger Tail as alternaives to Granola Funk. If a Wookie cross then you could consider Sakura which has it crossed with Bubba Katsu. Nikah sounds interesting as it has the Triangle Kush. I would also look at Booty and Drunken Parrot. You really have a great selection to choose from with Bodhi.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 9, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> Hello to all ,and thanks for all the support.
> 
> I need to clear some thing up. Sorry I did not address this yesterday. @gocha1900 is not the French gentlemen that has been posting all the BS,
> 
> ...


Sorry for dissing on you @gocha1900 , You came in at a bad time right after another person was severely bashing bad dawg. I do very much apologize my man!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 9, 2021)

Jon Galt said:


> Grown man stuff right here. Take notes.


If I'm gonna call others out, I better damn well be accountable for myself and own up when I'm wrong!


----------



## Jon Galt (Jan 9, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> If I'm gonna call others out, I better damn qell be accountable for myself and own up when I'm wrong!


I agree, it's just rare to see happen these days. Respect.


----------



## grohio (Jan 9, 2021)

Well shit. I thought for sure it was the same person. Mentioned being from out of the states and even mentioned something about sending payment in late. Sorry @gotcha1900


----------



## Jon Galt (Jan 9, 2021)

grohio said:


> Well shit. I thought for sure it was the same person. Mentioned being from out of the states and even mentioned something about sending payment in late. Sorry @gotcha_9000


Look at Ohio. Respect from a fellow Buckeye.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 9, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Because I'm looking to breed as well. Appreciate you I already made my mind up with the options I had. I'm sure making F2s of everything will let me find anything I want in the genetics anyways.
> 
> Mango Hashplant
> Head Lotus
> ...


pretty sure terpenado and dazzleberry dont yield. well


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jan 9, 2021)

Pretty sad to see such a hateful tone in this thread.

Why not handle this PRIVATELY or if you’re not involved/don’t know the details, not attack a newcomer.

I think a guy living in a 3rd world country who knows about Bodhi and is going to such great lengths to get his gear should be shown some understanding, respect, and patience? He’s using a translator and going through hell for a few seeds. Surely Bodhi himself would LOVE this guy?!


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 9, 2021)

jp68 said:


> pretty sure terpenado and dazzleberry dont yield. well


It's all good I'm sure I'll find something at least average and if not there's always F2s. I bought those for the terp profile that should come with them mostly. At the very least they'll give me something special to breed with


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jan 9, 2021)

gocha1900 said:


> think about soulmate and two from this list
> Dreadad* Bread
> Granola Funk
> Nikah
> ...


Mothers Hashplant and Granola Funk or Nikah would be my advice (in order).


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jan 9, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> It's all good I'm sure I'll find something at least average and if not there's always F2s. I bought those for the terp profile that should come with them mostly. At the very least they'll give me something special to breed with


Mango Hashplant should be a heavy yielder.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 9, 2021)

gocha1900 said:


> think about soulmate and two from this list
> Dreadad* Bread
> Granola Funk
> Nikah
> ...


I would stay away from Nikah...until I get a pack haha
 
Just kidding. I vote for Nikah, or Mothers Hasplant...but I've not smoked any of those so just have fun. They all look good.


----------



## cbizzle (Jan 9, 2021)

Blueberry bref said:


> View attachment 4790742
> Second run on this temple x strawberry milk, a little over a month in. I cannot wait to get some more of this in me.


Thats what she said!!


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 9, 2021)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Mango Hashplant should be a heavy yielder.


I was thinking so. That and Air Guitar might be my best shots at heavy yields since from what I gather the Temple yields well.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 9, 2021)

jp68 said:


> pretty sure terpenado and dazzleberry dont yield. well



yea dude, i might be kicking out a dazzleberry from this run because they're being towered over by everything else in my room - doesn't look like a yielder at all.....i don't think i really like them too much


----------



## sunni (Jan 9, 2021)

@Bad Dawg im sure it was not intention but you put that users email address out in the public so iedited your post to ensure privacy
dont feel like you need to defend yourself publicly you can use our pm's or take it to email
but these people who come in here screaming fire and name calling with our community get banned pretty quickly because they are not following community guidelines.

we dont need long standing good businesses trying to defend themselves in public.
its just not needed, like a drama circle 

I urge other community members not to quote these people, or try to defend anyone either because name calling does happen due to heated nature of it its not worth it to go against community guidelines for accounts who will be gone.
 
have a good day folks


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 9, 2021)

yea be nice everybody cmon this is a bodhi thread - we're all hippies in a bodhi thread 


ya know, my phone home yields really well and that's a wookie cross....my buddy runs a black triangle that yields well, so it must be the triangle because the 88g13 doesn't really add yield overall in my experiences with it...i did have a tranquil elephantizer that wasn't too bad in yield - it just used to leave 1 seed in the top cola every run so i dumped it before it turned into a big mess someday - that was a killer strain wish i still had more tranquils to run


----------



## Bears_win (Jan 9, 2021)

I’ve grown granola funk ( GSC forum x Wookie) 
And it stacked. Based on that I was impressed with the Wookie male and believe it can produce big dense colas/large yields.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm reactionary. Sucks. Lots of extra this week too. There is a place for everyone. (It's probably hell though.) Left/Right, Old/Young, Indica/Sativa. Turn turn turn. And Sometimes you need someone to bang hammers. Crazy how a grow forum can be a self realization/awareness tool. Life.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 9, 2021)

I have two granola funks, both turtles growing in veg from seed....But the clone is growing at a more normal rate

The granola I have in flower has my eye, its young but looks really nice atm


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 9, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> I have two granola funks, both turtles growing in veg from seed....But the clone is growing at a more normal rate
> 
> The granola I have in flower has my eye, its young but looks really nice atm


Is this your first time running gf?


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 9, 2021)

Strawberry milk f2, no nuts or nothing. Kind of a diesel/fuel strawberry smell to it. Filled a single 36" space on my circle rack. Nice and tight. Grown no till in 4x4 grass roots beds, coots mix..

Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 9, 2021)

Some more donkey dicks as well... seems like I did better than I thought I did. Atm I have 4 half gallon ball jars filled with dla 10 (phenos 1 and 2). Each jar containing between 4 and 5 oz (very thick and heavy). Nothing else had made it to jar as its still on racks. The dla 10 was taken down at 8 weeks and 3/4 days. It is very rare i have a plant down before 9 weeks. Most of mine go between 9 and 10. 

I know its not bodhi related but I have got to say.... inkognyto genetics has some serious fire to be had. Every pheno has been good of anything I have run and some of the most stable genetics I have ever had my hands on from seed. I have NEVER got a bannana etc. On any of his plants. The reek coming off the taco taco (both phenos) should be illegal in itself. There is some purple in the genetics and it is green weed kind of strong with crazy smells. Highly highly recommend checking his gear out if you like stable beans.

Happy growing!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 10, 2021)

Basically anything from Bodhi can yield, but it takes a lot of sifting to find “the one”. The plant that has all of the positive terps/effects, and yields a generous amount. Remember that some plants require different irrigation cycles/climates.. Select your keeper phenos based on terps/effects and look at “yield potential” during the hunt. Expect to double the yield when you get the production runs dialed in.

Electric Cowboy from the hunt:



Electric Cowboy during a production run with optimal environment/irrigation:



Anything can be run with a decent yield. You just need to adapt the growing conditions to work best with that plant. If the nugs are small, plant with high density and do heavy defoliation. Monitor irrigation/transpiration rates. Keep room in optimal VPD ranges for the entire flower cycle.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 10, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Basically anything from Bodhi can yield, but it takes a lot of sifting to find “the one”. The plant that has all of the positive terps/effects, and yields a generous amount. Remember that some plants require different irrigation cycles/climates.. Select your keeper phenos based on terps/effects and look at “yield potential” during the hunt. Expect to double the yield when you get the production runs dialed in.
> 
> Electric Cowboy from the hunt:
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts. And if you want a better shot than what you'll find in one pack open pollinate with any desirable plants and make f2s.

A lot of these genetics are "exotic" and used to much different climates than most of us so it will take time to dial them in fully


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 10, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> Yes you can Just send a order number as soon as you make the order and we will get it out ASAP.
> 
> Thank You


Am grateful you answered me on the minty strain question, looking forward to yet more dank fire.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 10, 2021)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Super Silver Hashplant's are commonly minty.


I apologize and need to amend this.
It was not the Super Silver Hashplant's that were minty. It was Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips that had the minty profile. Out of a dozen or so, 3 or 4 had the minty flavor profile.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 10, 2021)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I apologize and need to amend this.
> It was not the Super Silver Hashplant's that were minty. It was Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips that had the minty profile. Out of a dozen or so, 3 or 4 had the minty flavor profile.


Hope mine turns out minty, two weeks into flower. If not I'm sure ill get one with the rest of what I have. Only growing one so far, popped two, one made it, was my fault the other didn't make it. Anytime a seed doesn't make it i blame myself first, unless I drop a few of the same strain and they don't pop. Then it's the seeds, I'm not that bad of grower. Lol. Thanks bro.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 10, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Is this your first time running gf?


Yea,but I been poppin the beans since last may, my plant is really nice, i see lots of potential, smells like space monkey aka wookie leaners


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 10, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Yea,but I been poppin the beans since last may, my plant is really nice, i see lots of potential, smells like space monkey aka wookie leaners


I have two space monkey running now. It’s a nice cross that’s hard to beat.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 10, 2021)

Guava Wookie is great for Monkey Lovers!


----------



## YardG (Jan 10, 2021)

Please excuse my extremely long-winded (and very lightly edited) testing report, below:

*PNW HP x SSDD Tester Report*:

6 Female/4 Male/1 Died a Seedling

Started indoors under an LED in a grow tent, vegged for roughly a month. By end of month one plant keeled over and died, another’s growth stopped at the first node, with the single blade leaves getting bigger and bigger. Eventually this sprouted new growth and went on to be mutant female #5.

Put outside end of May/beginning of June to veg. First thing I noticed is that insects love these plants. I had several other varieties growing around them, and these plants were like magnets for everything. As a consequence they got pretty well eaten up, but still soldiered on. And wow, super loud in veg, many times I wondered if an actual skunk had sprayed something in the field. Pretty sure it was coming from these plants.

Plant sized varied a bit as I had a few in 9.5 gallon nursery pots, the mutant and one other (F#3?) in a 5 gallon grow bag, and one plant in a fencing/weedcloth DIY container that was roughly 20 gallons. I have to admit the 20 gallon was a late addition, with the plant only going in a few weeks before flowering began. At full flower nothing was much over 5 feet tall from the soil surface.

Plants were not quick to show male flowers. At least one male didn’t show until the females were showing late into the summer. No signs of hermaphroditism.

All but the mutant were in a first timer supersoil mix with FFOF and FFHF as a base – received insect frass, kelp meal, alfalfa meal, Epsom, etc. The mutant got Canna Terra nutes and CalMag.

I did note that all of the supersoil plants besides the one in the huge container (which also got a recharge with new soil when uppotting) threw some major deficiencies. Could easily have been a legroom issue on its own, or perhaps a nute issue as well. I was experimenting with light feeding, I think it’s fair to say they could’ve used more or simply a larger container. The mutant showed almost no nute deficiencies until quite late in flower and even then, not a big deal. An unusually dry summer, but did fairly well on the budrot and botryrtis front.

Plants ran into two major issues, a windstorm that slammed the standing plants, and a Sept frost that might’ve slowed things down a bit. Had I better supported the plants from the get-go the windstorm likely would’ve done less damage, but I’m not sure there was that much I could’ve done (it toppled the DIY planters).

Yields varied broadly, with the mutant yielding only a modest amount, and the 20 gallon plant yielding quite well despite some late season challenges.

Flower Time: Varied, flowering typically begins by second week of August here, I harvested as plants “looked” ready over the course of a month. One here, two there, etc.

Stretch: Outdoor, so was pretty gradual. Would say 2x or less.

Issues: As already noted, in terms of grower-error, there was something going quite wrong this year re: early fade, lost so many leaves throughout flower – I chalked this up largely to container size. In terms of the plants, only attractiveness to bugs, but the plants survived. Probably not the lightest feeder. Oh, and the mutant thing, including that two or three plants beyond the actual mutant female had that weird double-top cola (I read online that this is common with SSDD crosses). People suggested that might create an environment for mold, but I didn’t run into too many mold issues, a spot of bud rot here and there, quite possible it was all from caterpillars I missed.

Plant Size: Medium-Large? The 20 gallon plant was the tallest, maybe pushing 5 and half feet, but with a lot of candelabra spear sidebranching even after lollipopping.

Yield: Medium to heavy? To be honest I wish I had put more of the plants into the DIY containers earlier, because I think I would’ve ended up with way more flower.

Aroma: Loud and skunky in veg, many scents during cure. Dry some are basically scentless in the bag, but then open up into a range of scents when broken up. Others are fruity/sourish in the bag and keep that in the bowl.

Flavor: A wide range of flavors, from indescribable stank (is that a flavor?) to fruit, sour, metallic earthy. Kinda all over the place depending on which plant. At least one has an incense, sandalwood or maybe lavender, thing going on, and it sticks on your tongue in a delightful way. Some strike me as generic 90s kindbud-y, maybe the PNW HP influence?

Effect: Somewhat creeper on a lot of plants, more daydreamy than superpotent (pleasant but doesn’t knock you on your ass). Positive and upbeat.

Bag Appeal: Again, a range, some plants the buds are nice and dense but wouldn’t wow in a bag in terms of looks or smell, on the other hand the mutant plant’s bud looks awesome (and smells and tastes awesome, ironically I don’t find it terribly potent). Keep in mind this was outdoor, but probably between 6 and 9 out of 10 on the whole depending on the plant.

Overall Impression: I find this herb really interesting. Most of them taste nice (pre jarring there were some truly wonderful flavors… some of which are returning as they age), have a pleasant effect, but aren’t insanely potent, keeping in mind I have a pretty high tolerance. In normal times I would try to give it away wide and far and try to get some feedback from people with different habits and chemistries, but that hasn’t been possible this year. One of my goals this year was to increase my self-sufficiency through diversity, and these plants definitely aid in that goal. As plants, thinking back there was a great deal of physical resemblance, but the final herb varies plant to plant. If you’re going for variety, as I was, that’s a plus, but I think some serious pheno hunting may be in order if looking for a longterm keeper.

Keeper: As a general rule I don’t keep plants, but I feel like there are likely worthy plants in this line. That mutant #5 for example, is some tasty herb. If I had only grown this tester (and kept cuts/could grow indoors over the winter) I could easily see keeping cuts and seeing what panned out in an indoor run. As it happens I had two other standout plants from seed this year that really work for me, and to be entirely honest if I ran the testers and the other two plants in the same year and had limited resources I’d more likely to put the energy into keeping mothers of the other two plants.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 10, 2021)

My current latitude has less than 12 hours daylight.
Some of the Dream Axis showing pistillate.
Eternal Sunshine and Goldstar x Snow Lotus were sown couple weeks later.

I finagled some lights to interrupt the phytochrome.

Also have Zamaldelica (Ace), Pineapple Upside Down Cake (HSC), Xanadu (Katsu), and some Bad Dawg GLG freebies.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jan 10, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> I have two space monkey running now. It’s a nice cross that’s hard to beat.


 Fucking right it is, I only have lik 4 or 5 seeds left that I PRAY I find i keeper in to hold onto. Also plan on searching inkognyto genetics public enemy #1 (gorilla glue#4 cross). Pure fire from ink as of late. Very stable beans through multiple plants of multiple strains with no shitty so so plants to be had. VERY VERY IMPRESSED with his work. Taco taco is a obvious winner... here is the 2nd pheno I took down a couple days ago.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 10, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Fucking right it is, I only have lik 4 or 5 seeds left that I PRAY I find i keeper in to hold onto. Also plan on searching inkognyto genetics public enemy #1 (gorilla glue#4 cross). Pure fire from ink as of late. Very stable beans through multiple plants of multiple strains with no shitty so so plants to be had. VERY VERY IMPRESSED with his work. Taco taco is a obvious winner... here is the 2nd pheno I took down a couple days ago.
> View attachment 4792461


I lucked out. Popped two seeds and got a wookie and glue pheno and I still have 3 seeds left. I was checking out inkognyto earlier from your earlier post. I also gave my space monkeys, sunshine daydreams and gorilla ghani some 2 Row malt yesterday. You’re killing it running organic!


----------



## jp68 (Jan 11, 2021)

Down to 5 unicorn milks as one went male. Hoping to get a sativa leaner and i still like my odds with 5


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 11, 2021)

I got my GLG x mas gift today! Anyone heard of this!? om4


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 11, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> I got my GLG x mas gift today! Anyone heard of this!? om4


I hear cool things about Old Mother Ghani, I'm sure there's fire there.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 11, 2021)

Lucky Wookie, Phone Home, and Granola Funk all went in water today. I want to see what the Wookie has to offer me!

@Diesel0889 Didn’t you run one of these?


----------



## lambchopedd (Jan 11, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Lucky Wookie, Phone Home, and Granola Funk all went in water today. I want to see what the Wookie has to offer me!
> 
> @Diesel0889 Didn’t you run one of these?


Hey, I’ve been obsessed with Granola funk for most of 2020. Been torturing the first “keeper” I found and kept grabbing more packs (it’s semi-popular around my way). I have yet to find anything intersex under normal conditions, the males & females seem to have high mold resistance (i.e when nearby stuff went to shit), even made f2s as a “for fun” chuck, and I’m currently making s1s of that “keeper” (just to dig thru). 

Idk what “authentic cookies” smells like, but most looked similar with resin rails galore, dense but small nugs, so-so terps (not the most impressive), most stuff was stretchy, but there were a few outliers...

Two in particular: a wookie-dom one (smells like the better Lavender hybrids I’ve grown from maddfarmer), and one strange one that smells exactly like a Christmas tree! Like, super fucking piney.

I was waiting to post flower pics because they’re only about 4-5wks in flower.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 11, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Hey, I’ve been obsessed with Granola funk for most of 2020. Been torturing the first “keeper” I found and kept grabbing more packs (it’s semi-popular around my way). I have yet to find anything intersex under normal conditions, the males & females seem to have high mold resistance (i.e when nearby stuff went to shit), even made f2s as a “for fun” chuck, and I’m currently making s1s of that “keeper” (just to dig thru).
> 
> Idk what “authentic cookies” smells like, but most looked similar with resin rails galore, dense but small nugs, so-so terps (not the most impressive), most stuff was stretchy, but there were a few outliers...
> 
> ...


You don't have to wait. Weed porn is fine at any age group.


----------



## Superbuzzard (Jan 11, 2021)

Bodhi Best sativa strain


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 11, 2021)

Superbuzzard said:


> Bodhi Best sativa strain


Gold Star x Snow Lotus, and Lemon Lotus are good. Limited on Bodhi growth experience to input further.

I saw your name, and imagined driving along and seeing a 7' buzzard in the road, chest all puffed out with a feathery cape in the wind...gaurding your freshley smashed roadkill lunch; a big SB on your chest.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 11, 2021)

Superbuzzard said:


> Bodhi Best sativa strain


Doc D


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 11, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Hey, I’ve been obsessed with Granola funk for most of 2020. Been torturing the first “keeper” I found and kept grabbing more packs (it’s semi-popular around my way). I have yet to find anything intersex under normal conditions, the males & females seem to have high mold resistance (i.e when nearby stuff went to shit), even made f2s as a “for fun” chuck, and I’m currently making s1s of that “keeper” (just to dig thru).
> 
> Idk what “authentic cookies” smells like, but most looked similar with resin rails galore, dense but small nugs, so-so terps (not the most impressive), most stuff was stretchy, but there were a few outliers...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response! I have actually run 5 granola funk phenos before, but I was far less experienced and honestly had no idea what I was doing. I recently found a local grower who has the forum cut and he threw me some sample nugs.

The forum cut smells like OG Kush with a really sweet spicy note that kinda reminds me of molasses cookies or something. By today’s standards the terps aren’t anything crazy, but the high is very fun and uplifting. The high actually makes most cookie hybrids look like shit. I had an Exotic Genetix cookies n cream cut, and the legit forum cut cookies made the CnC look like mids. Because CnC is garbage mids but yeah.. Forum cut is real nice.

I didn’t get anything super amazing during the last hunt (that I can remember) but I was also hunting in my dads grow. Now that I have my own space I can actually dry/cure/test things properly without the old man putting the bud next to the fucking wood stove to dry them quicker. 

I’m really hoping to find one of those Wookie leaders like you described above. Some pine/lavender would be awesome. I think the sweet spice from GSC forum cut is recessive because it just never shows up in F1 crosses. Maybe those F2s hold some stuff!


----------



## SFnone (Jan 11, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Doc D


Bandaid haze?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 11, 2021)

SFnone said:


> Bandaid haze?


That, or any of the A5/Thai Bx packs.. Or the Dragon Energy crosses with sativa moms. Basically the entire list is a sativa lovers dream. You have to email him for the list.. With bodhi basically being silent, he has been my go-to.


*Magic Spirit Seed Co. - $60 per pack, 11 regular seeds*

* Black Energy - Black Triangle x Dragon Energy (Dragonsoul x Headbanger)
* Bandaid Haze ix 3.0 - Bandaid Haze f1 no.7 x A5 Haze/Thai bx
* Wat Pho - Temple x A5 Haze/Thai bx
* Zang! - Vietnam Black 164 kiona cut x A5 Haze/Thai bx
* Velvet Buzzsaw - White Haze x A5 Haze/Thai bx
* Nigerian Rafiki - Nigerian Haze e.T. cut x A5 Haze/Thai bx
* Broadkaster _- _Girl Scout Cookies forum cut x A5 Haze/Thai bx
* Outer Limits- Sour D x Afkansastan/X18 Pakistani- _low Stock_

*Pre-Release- $30 per pack, 11 regular seeds *
* Strawberry Milk bodhi's cut x Afkansastan/X18 Pakistani
_* _Purple Punch x Afkansastan/X18 Pakistani
* Overflo archives cut x Afkansastan/X18 Pakistani
* Chem '91SKVA x Afkansastan/X18 Pakistani
* Chem '91JB x Afkansastan/X18 Pakistani
* Chem D x Afkansastan/X18 Pakistani - _very limited, one per person_
* Strawberry Milk bodhi's cut x Afkansastan/X18 Pakistani
* Rude Boi 7 x Afkansastan/X18 Pakistani
* Black Triangle x Afkansastan/X18 Pakistani - _very limited, one per person_
* Big Sur Holy Weed Lem's cut x Afkansastan/X18 Pakistani

* Triangle Kush x Dragonsoul (Pinesoul OG x Dragonsblood f2)
* Purple Unicorn bodhi's cut x Dragonsoul (Pinesoul OG x Dragonsblood f2)

* Ethiopian Banana bodhi's cut x Dragon Energy (Dragonsoul x Headbanger)
* Temple x Dragon Energy (Dragonsoul x Headbanger)
* Colombian Gold x Dragon Energy (Dragonsoul x Headbanger)
* Mexican Death Sativa x Dragon Energy (Dragonsoul x Headbanger)
* White Haze x Dragon Energy (Dragonsoul x Headbanger)
* A5 s1 x Dragon Energy (Dragonsoul x Headbanger)
* Frank's Little Beauties no. 7 x Dragon Energy (Dragonsoul x Headbanger)
* Genius Thai bodhi's cut x Dragon Energy (Dragonsoul x Headbanger) - very limited, one per person
* Dragon Energy F2 v2 - Dragon Energy F2 sowwah pheno x Dragon Energy F1 male
* Dragonsoul bodhi's cut x Dragon Energy (Dragonsoul x Headbanger)
* Krome's The White x Dragon Energy (Dragonsoul x Headbanger)- very limited, one per person
* Chem D x Dragon Energy (Dragonsoul x Headbanger)
* Bandaid Haze ix 2.0 ultra stout freak x Dragon Energy (Dragonsoul x Headbanger) - Limited, one per person
* Purple Pakistani aka PCK x Dragon Energy (Dragonsoul x Headbanger)

75% of the females here are Bodhi cuts so this pertains to the thread. Fight me!


----------



## lambchopedd (Jan 11, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Hey, I’ve been obsessed with Granola funk for most of 2020. Been torturing the first “keeper” I found and kept grabbing more packs (it’s semi-popular around my way). I have yet to find anything intersex under normal conditions, the males & females seem to have high mold resistance (i.e when nearby stuff went to shit), even made f2s as a “for fun” chuck, and I’m currently making s1s of that “keeper” (just to dig thru).
> 
> Idk what “authentic cookies” smells like, but most looked similar with resin rails galore, dense but small nugs, so-so terps (not the most impressive), most stuff was stretchy, but there were a few outliers...
> 
> ...


Lets see if I can attach these pics without any fuckups...

The first three are of the original f1s... left is the “wookie-dom”, middle is my “bulletproof keeper”, and the right is the super piney pheno. The close-ups are of the wook & pine (5ish wks)


The second set of pics are: Left is F2... smells like the piney pheno (recessive traits?), middle is my “bulletproof keeper”; and right is the other F2... smell is hard to describe still. I didnt keep great notes on em, they’re maybe 3-4wks


Lastly, here’s the keeper (2ish wks) next to the reversed one (3-4ish wks). The sacs are JUST starting to open but still no sight of pollen.


----------



## riumember101 (Jan 12, 2021)

My first order from GLG came through, excellent service, communication and overall experience!
I'm just wondering if any one here can tell me what to expect from Bing as for stretch and style of plant, does it need training or does she create a nice bushy plant?

Can't find much about it online, thanks!


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 12, 2021)

I happened to catch the GLG Christmas giveaway probably half an hour after he posted on IG and managed to get the item and shirt size selected in the cart on my account which I recently placed my first GLG order on (including a pile of Bodhi gear that I purchased and a sweetime Soulmate freebie that Jeff hooked up because I had missed the 15% off promo by a day, not to mention the really cool Bad Dawg gear also included). So anyways when I confirmed the order, it froze, total meltdown glitch, refresh, Christmas gift sold out yadayada, I posted on IG something like thanks, missed it, but that was fun and cool of ya. A week later i get an email from GLG, "your order shipped!", tracking, correct shirt size, all that. Apparently the ghostly apparition of my order had reappeared in the proper electronic inbox and I was one of the lucky few chosen from the masses by the holy seed Elf. Funny enough I was addicted enough to the internet that I happened to catch the NYE run of said elf in time, only moments after the original, and passed on the "good news" to some "associates," but in light of my previous good fortune of course refrained from placing the order for not want of taking advantage of the good karmas set into motion by once again, said holy elf. Received said elf package today including Bodhis OM4. Very excited as I have not seen much of Chem4 crosses and have only perhaps the remnants of a few crumbs in a long forgotten stash jar from the last time I ran chem4 circa 7 or 8 years ago ish... probably lacking in anything but cardboard terps, but i did find that the lemon lime terps on that strain (and others) can hang around for quite some time. Thank you GLG. Its very late, and I probably should be sleeping. Much Respect, first time Bodhi post, love the thread and the energy, Bless.


----------



## Stickyjones (Jan 12, 2021)

This is lucky god (lucky charms x omg), smells like lemon hash and a little spicy. And up second is wookie f2.


----------



## grohio (Jan 12, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> That, or any of the A5/Thai Bx packs.. Or the Dragon Energy crosses with sativa moms. Basically the entire list is a sativa lovers dream. You have to email him for the list.. With bodhi basically being silent, he has been my go-to.
> 
> 
> *Magic Spirit Seed Co. - $60 per pack, 11 regular seeds*
> ...


I should have a pack of Black Energy and Outer Limits hitting my mailbox today. Im also holding a pack of Bandaid Haze #12 f3 and mullum/oaxican cross i cant quite remember off the top of my head. I have recently started buying his gear moving away from bodhi. I would love to get my hands on some of Bodhis older work though.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Jan 12, 2021)

Stickyjones said:


> This is lucky god (lucky charms x omg), smells like lemon hash and a little spicy. And up second is wookie f2.


Good to see the Lucky God beginning to show up. I got these freebies a while back and was wondering about this strain/growth characteristics/aroma/flavor/if she's finicky, etc.

Looking forward to seeing the final outcome. She looks thicc and greeezy! Well done!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 12, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> That, or any of the A5/Thai Bx packs.. Or the Dragon Energy crosses with sativa moms. Basically the entire list is a sativa lovers dream. You have to email him for the list.. With bodhi basically being silent, he has been my go-to.
> 
> 
> 75% of the females here are Bodhi cuts so this pertains to the thread. Fight me!


A few more started as Bodhi seeds or came from crosses that include Bodhi cuts/seeds. 

Also, Doc D's gear is available at Labyrinth Seed Bank and Headie Gardens, though Headie Gardens is temporarily closed while Shoe cares for his fam.


----------



## disco pilgrim (Jan 12, 2021)

Stickyjones said:


> This is lucky god (lucky charms x omg), smells like lemon hash and a little spicy. And up second is wookie f2.


That lucky god looks nice. Have to let us know how she turns out


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 12, 2021)

Swapped out Dazzleberry for Peach HP. Glad GLO obliged. No clue why I slept on it to begin with.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 12, 2021)

isn't it a penalty when you quote yourself?


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 12, 2021)

Should be if it isn't


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jan 13, 2021)

Stickyjones said:


> And up second is wookie f2.


Pure Wookie, not a cross, I didn't know such a thing exists, How is it?
I love Wookie!


----------



## Stickyjones (Jan 13, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> Good to see the Lucky God beginning to show up. I got these freebies a while back and was wondering about this strain/growth characteristics/aroma/flavor/if she's finicky, etc.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the final outcome. She looks thicc and greeezy! Well done!


I only have this one in flower right now. It's going to yield very well compared to everything else I have going. This girl put most of her energy into to cola and doesnt have much for side branches. She wasnt finicky, I would feed her a little heavier if I ran her again


----------



## Stickyjones (Jan 13, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> Pure Wookie, not a cross, I didn't know such a thing exists, How is it?
> I love Wookie!


Just wookie, they came from Big Buddy which is where the lavender used in wookie came from. I haven't ran these yet so not sure how they'll turn out. I'd say by the way they look so far that i like wookie crosses more than just wookie.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 13, 2021)

I like a Space Monkey x Sleeskunk chuck of mine better than Space Monkey.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 13, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Swapped out Dazzleberry for Peach HP. Glad GLO obliged. No clue why I slept on it to begin with.


you didn't have to edit it, i was just having some fun with it


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 13, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I like a Space Monkey x Sleeskunk chuck of mine better than Space Monkey.


Does it have the lavender dominance? Heard you say it was louder than SM so that’s impressive.
I’m hitting my two Space Monkeys with Headbanger dust next round. Two Sunshine Daydream getting hit also, so the next fall looks promising.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 13, 2021)

I been selective trimmin black light fantasy since yesterday....I know when im trimmin if something is dank or crap and this stuff is dank....When I cut open clusters the insides are very potent looking covered in purple grease....It smells like purple with undertones of chem...I feel very lucky to have found this pheno


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 13, 2021)

New Year's gift arrived from GLG today!
Strawberry Milk, and a whole gaggle of Bad Dawg freebies. Thank you Bad Dawg and Bodhi!


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 13, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> New Year's gift arrived from GLG today!
> Strawberry Milk, and a whole gaggle of Bad Dawg freebies. Thank you Bad Dawg and Bodhi!


Nice, I have 5 strawberry milk females just starting to reveg, after sexing them really early they were stubborn for over a month to reveg...All 5 reveg are coated in trichs and reek of potency


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 14, 2021)

Three Wookie7 x Dreadbread females shortly before flip.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 14, 2021)

that black lights fantasy looks amazing... really glad to hear the looks arent deceiving, proper grow my friend


----------



## hillbill (Jan 14, 2021)

That Wookie 15 boy dad is a winner.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 14, 2021)

Electric Cowboy ice water hash pressed into live rosin, full spec. Great yields in both weight and %, smells like gassy lemon vanilla cheesecake with a stellar high.

I may be eating my words with peach hashplant too. The wash on that one was been going real well, and it smelled like peaches on the first wash. The entire hash room reeked of acetone peaches! The peach terps are way too volatile to stay around in flower form. It’s a live rosin or nothing sort of flower. I think the 88g13hp dad is a hidden gem that most do not know about in the hash community. Let’s keep it that way.. But you all are now in the know.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 14, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Three Wookie15 x Dreadbread females shortly before flip.
> View attachment 4795846
> View attachment 4795847


Isn't Wookie 15 the male version of Wookie 7? Not nitpicking...but... wait, yeah, I'm nitpicking.  

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/post-12289180


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 14, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Isn't Wookie 15 the male version of Wookie 7? Not nitpicking...but... wait, yeah, I'm nitpicking.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/post-12289180


Yes


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 14, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Isn't Wookie 15 the male version of Wookie 7? Not nitpicking...but... wait, yeah, I'm nitpicking.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/post-12289180


You right, I'll edit. I grew a few wookie 15 crosses recently and I'm used to typing that out.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 14, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> New Year's gift arrived from GLG today!
> Strawberry Milk, and a whole gaggle of Bad Dawg freebies. Thank you Bad Dawg and Bodhi!


I got mine as well. What a cool thing to do. Butterscotch x ssdd was the bodhi selection I got which is awesome becauseI have no ssdd crosses at the moment. Glg and bodhi ftw!


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 14, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4795977
> 
> Electric Cowboy ice water hash pressed into live rosin, full spec. Great yields in both weight and %, smells like gassy lemon vanilla cheesecake with a stellar high.
> 
> I may be eating my words with peach hashplant too. The wash on that one was been going real well, and it smelled like peaches on the first wash. The entire hash room reeked of acetone peaches! The peach terps are way too volatile to stay around in flower form. It’s a live rosin or nothing sort of flower. I think the 88g13hp dad is a hidden gem that most do not know about in the hash community. Let’s keep it that way.. But you all are now in the know.


My thoughts on the 88g13hp as well. I recently grew out another round of hindu hasplant just for the hash. The flower lacks but the hash is really nice. Hit a HH clone with black raspberry pollen outdoors last summer so I'm hoping that might turn out interesting in hash form. I have a few of those in veg right now.
Your live looks delicious.

Latest Hindu Hash temple ball hand pressed two days ago. 120. I'm curious if there would be any benefit letting the hash age before pressing into rosin?


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 14, 2021)

Received White Afghani (the white x omg) from GLG for New Years promo, although the sticker says Christmas lol, I can’t find much info on this strain but i’m intrigued. I’ll be dropping 2 next month


----------



## YardG (Jan 14, 2021)

They ran the giveaway at Christmas and then again for New Years.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 14, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> My thoughts on the 88g13hp as well. I recently grew out another round of hindu hasplant just for the hash. The flower lacks but the hash is really nice. Hit a HH clone with black raspberry pollen outdoors last summer so I'm hoping that might turn out interesting in hash form. I have a few of those in veg right now.
> Your live looks delicious.
> 
> Latest Hindu Hash temple ball hand pressed two days ago. 120. I'm curious if there would be any benefit letting the hash age before pressing into rosin?
> View attachment 4796169


That temple ball looks great! Regarding the aging process benefits.. It depends. If you prefer the terpenes/high of the raw flower/rosin, fresh frozen extraction with freezer storage after production is best. If you prefer the aroma/effects of the bud in its cured form, I’d let the bud itself cure before the extraction process. With live rosins, I dont think they can really “cure” like bud does. They lack all of the phyto chemicals that cause that process. Instead, when aged, live rosins just lose terpenes to evaporation and decline in quality.


----------



## Dryxi (Jan 14, 2021)

I am about to chop some lemon wookie v1 in the coming days. Couple shots of her (only did 1 plant this time, ended up taking over about 2.5 sq/ft for the canopy. The whole canopy shot is from a week ago.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 14, 2021)

I suppose you'd be practicing having patience.
Good things come to those who wait.
And the reward may be sweeter.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 14, 2021)

Dropped these Dream Axis into the ground few days ago, and PUDC from HSC. Threw in some aged 2 years old bat guano (fruit eating bat); high in phosphorous.

Watering by hand, but also set up this apparatus that I bought from drip depot 3 or 4 years ago.

Cucumbers looking alright, and I think they'll need some more nitrogen. Will ask my neighba for some dried goat manure. 

Amaranth was put into the ground today. Dried grass to help retain moisture.


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 15, 2021)

Banana Spliff and Blue Sunshines coming along nicely. Its time for me to try to get these plants to show their sex organs, so I have dropped the cycle to 17/7 and will continue to do so until I know what they all are. I'm also dealing with what seems to be a sizable fungus gnat outbreak...those little fucks 
Does this look like a baby ball to you guys? I think it's a boy (one of the Spliff).


Vigorous plants, considering how low temps and RH have been, minus the weird leaf mutations going on Blue Sunshine #2


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 15, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Banana Spliff and Blue Sunshines coming along nicely. Its time for me to try to get these plants to show their sex organs, so I have dropped the cycle to 17/7 and will continue to do so until I know what they all are. I'm also dealing with what seems to be a sizable fungus gnat outbreak...those little fucks
> Does this look like a baby ball to you guys? I think it's a boy (one of the Spliff).
> View attachment 4797117
> View attachment 4797118
> Vigorous plants, considering how low temps and RH have been, minus the weird leaf mutations going on Blue Sunshine #2


I would wait til the next node above shows sex. I had a few that I thought were male like yours but turned out to be female.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 15, 2021)

Girl flowers can resemble weird or even male flowers earlybut nut clusters are always male. Patient growers are always rewarded in the end.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 15, 2021)

yea sometimes you'll see something that looks like a sack and then a hair pops out of it and you're good


i just had that going on with 2 dazzleberrys - im not really sure what was going on, but it couldve been nuts and the plants were just way too low in the canopy for the rest of the room so i took em out 

i took some pics:














cant be sure but id say thats not a good look


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 15, 2021)

i just wanna say too, if it wasn't for some of you guys posting about issues with your strawberry milk crosses, i may have missed that - so i thank you all for the honest reviews - i think those are nuts are for sure - those were at day 23 before i chopped them down - that bottom one looked like its about to open - wasn't too many of them, just a couple hiding out


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 15, 2021)

Finally got around to popping a couple of Space Monkey beans... just transplanted them into their final containers, and these things REEK. They look identical, so I'm hoping for one male and one female to make f2's.


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 15, 2021)

It's good to know these plants are capable of throwing weird looking preflowers. Thanks for chiming in everyone. I still feel I prematurely trashed my lone bodhi plant (terpenado) I ran outdoor last summer. Live and learn I should say


----------



## grohio (Jan 15, 2021)

S


Tripping With Rocks said:


> Finally got around to popping a couple of Space Monkey beans... just transplanted them into their final containers, and these things REEK. They look identical, so I'm hoping for one male and one female to make f2's.


Space Monkey is a great cross. I grew 4 females out last run and everyone of them was good. With 2 of them worth keeping around. I kept the coffee chemy smelling one. Taste like chocolate and hash.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 15, 2021)

Wow that looks delish!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 15, 2021)

Made Space Monkey F2s here.


----------



## grohio (Jan 15, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Wow that looks delish!


It is quite tasty. Heres a nug pic of the other keeper pheno i found but unfortunately did not root a cutting like a dumbass. This one was funky fruity skunky smelling. Has a very floral flavor profile like you would expect from a wookie cross.


----------



## grohio (Jan 15, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Made Space Monkey F2s here.


Smart move on your part. I still have an unopened pack of Space Monkey. And, Im waiting for it to come back in stock so i can get more I like it so much.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 15, 2021)

grohio said:


> S
> Space Monkey is a great cross. I grew 4 females out last run and everyone of them was good. With 2 of them worth keeping around. I kept the coffee chemy smelling one. Taste like chocolate and hash.View attachment 4797242


Heh... well, I've also got some Hazeman Cocoa Puffs going, so that's pretty fitting if it ends up being this pheno.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jan 15, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i just wanna say too, if it wasn't for some of you guys posting about issues with your strawberry milk crosses, i may have missed that - so i thank you all for the honest reviews - i think those are nuts are for sure - those were at day 23 before i chopped them down - that bottom one looked like its about to open - wasn't too many of them, just a couple hiding out


I've had the same thing before with diff. breeders, this "watermelon looking thing" in center of photo looks def. like a sack to me. BUT i have been wrong before.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jan 15, 2021)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Heh... well, I've also got some Hazeman Cocoa Puffs going, so that's pretty fitting if it ends up being this pheno.


Cocoa Puffs was hard to find for a while. Cross those 2! Make a "Chocolate Chewie" or "Chewie Chocolate".


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Jan 15, 2021)

grohio said:


> It is quite tasty. Heres a nug pic of the other keeper pheno i found but unfortunately did not root a cutting like a dumbass. This one was funky fruity skunky smelling. Has a very floral flavor profile like you would expect from a wookie cross. View attachment 4797304


 What is a floral flavor? Flowers?


----------



## grohio (Jan 15, 2021)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> What is a floral flavor? Flowers?


I just smoked a clean bowl of it so i could try to elaborate. Maybe floral is the wrong description. Right now the best description that comes to my mind is woodsy sweet and earthy. Kinda of like ehat i imagine potpourie would taste like if it tasted good.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 15, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I've had the same thing before with diff. breeders, this "watermelon looking thing" in center of photo looks def. like a sack to me. BUT i have been wrong before.
> 
> View attachment 4797363



i agree - and ive been wrong before also - sure looks like a watermelon to me too but is that a hair sticking out of it?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 15, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Cocoa Puffs was hard to find for a while. Cross those 2! Make a "Chocolate Chewie" or "Chewie Chocolate".


I wasn't aware of that... I've been sitting on this pack for like 4 years now.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jan 15, 2021)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> I wasn't aware of that... I've been sitting on this pack for like 4 years now.


Good call, DC Seed Exchange has 7 packs. Checked 8 other seedbanks, it is out of stock at all of them.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 15, 2021)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> What is a floral flavor? Flowers?


I never could identify that flowery or perfume smell until I bought some Dr Bronner’s Lavender. Turns out Lavender is a base ingredient in men's aftershaves and colognes as well as perfumes.
Wookie Wookie Wookie Wookie


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 15, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I've had the same thing before with diff. breeders, this "watermelon looking thing" in center of photo looks def. like a sack to me. BUT i have been wrong before.
> 
> View attachment 4797363


I've had a few balls show on a lot of Bodhi plants I've grow. Usually not many, and usually on the lower half of the plant. After plucking them off, only had one plant get clusters of male sacs, a Blueberry Hill. Once the plants were cloned, no more sacs, too.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 15, 2021)

Sunshine Daydream around 27 days


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 15, 2021)

Space Monkey around 27 days


----------



## grohio (Jan 15, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I never could identify that flowery or perfume smell until I bought some Dr Bronner’s Lavender. Turns out Lavender is a base ingredient in men's aftershaves and colognes as well as perfumes.
> Wookie Wookie Wookie Wookie


Hey man. Thats incredible that you say this. Because, the tent absolutely reeked of irish spring soap early in flower. I could not pinpoint what plant it was though. It was extremely loud.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 15, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i agree - and ive been wrong before also - sure looks like a watermelon to me too but is that a hair sticking out of it?


Ugh i just want to come over there and chop that thing down.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 15, 2021)

100% germ rate on Phone Home, Granola Funk, and Lucky Wookie! And Im going to be running a Wookie 7 x GMO/Dawgs Waltz soon too. You all have been very convincing with your Wookie smoke reports. I’m really excited to really explore what this male can do.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 15, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Ugh i just want to come over there and chop that thing down.



lol i chopped it down already a couple days ago


----------



## Clarky16 (Jan 16, 2021)

PU5 after a couple weeks cure.


----------



## U79 (Jan 16, 2021)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> I wasn't aware of that... I've been sitting on this pack for like 4 years now.


Cocoa puffs has a pheno that is great for activities but may be too much for some as they would easily stress out and get paranoid. I would recommend a beer or two in that case to smooth things out.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 16, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Sunshine Daydream around 27 daysView attachment 4797634


Ay mama! Please take a clone and breed some seeds!


----------



## Smoker2 (Jan 16, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4767328
> 
> This is sorta my perspective when I’m writing the above responses. This is one of the many stellar bandaid haze keepers that I ranThe temps in here have ranged from 95F to 55F, PM has been having a fun time with the weaker stuff. Humidity ranged from 75% to 45%. Single stakes were used to support the plants and their secondary branching was left alone. Zero training. Zero IPM. Strongest plants are selected as keepers and testers are sent out to 5 designated people who give great feedback.
> 
> There have been zero herms. Very few bad plants. Great pest and disease resistance. All have qualities that warrant keeping which makes selection difficult, but final keepers end up being extremely nice. Yields are decent, growth characteristics are excellent, pest/mold resistance is spectacular, and the highs are the best I have found so far.


WOW....Hi AdvancedBuffalo its the biggest cola i ever saw in my life Great Job you are THE MAN
i will look for all of your post cant wait to see your setup and all your plants....Great to Meet You Mr


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 16, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Ay mama! Please take a clone and breed some seeds!


I am this spring


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 16, 2021)

Was their some seed collab happening at GLG woth bodhi and Coastal? Trying to rmebwer if I saw that jere or not


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 16, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Was their some seed collab happening at GLG woth bodhi and Coastal? Trying to rmebwer if I saw that jere or not


Yes, Bad Dawg posted about it not too long ago. It’ll be at GLG.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 16, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I never could identify that flowery or perfume smell until I bought some Dr Bronner’s Lavender. Turns out Lavender is a base ingredient in men's aftershaves and colognes as well as perfumes.
> Wookie Wookie Wookie Wookie


If you want perfume, try Bingo Pajamas. Unlike any other smoke I've ever had. But I agree that Wookie!


----------



## bodhipop (Jan 16, 2021)

Would love to hear from anyone that tried Mango Lotus.
Mango Biche/Snow Lotus x Snow Lotus.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 16, 2021)

Outdoor 2020 hindu hash × black raz chucks I did and 4 banana spliffs coming up strong. I believe I put them in paper towels 6 days ago. 

2 of 3 goji turned out female. Looking like two different phenos. Going into flower soon
I may clone the male

Time bandit also going into flower soon


All 3 tiger melon x ssdd were male as well as 2 ssdd i started.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jan 17, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Would love to hear from anyone that tried Mango Lotus.
> Mango Biche/Snow Lotus x Snow Lotus.


I did an outdoor test grow of Mango Biche x snow lotus in 2017. They were super tall(like 14') and fast-growing, not lanky per se, but definitely not compact either, large fan leaves.
They smelled and tasted like grapefruit, pineapple, lemongrass, and pine/cedar. They were frosty, with a strong uplifting cerebral buzz.
They finished late October/early November. And, one or two of them finished with just a tinge of purple color after a few light frosts.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 17, 2021)

So.. I should fill my room with Wookie crosses for the next run? Cause that is what I’m getting from the last few pages of conversation.

12 Lucky Wookie, 11 Phone Home, and 11 Granola Funk seedlings have emerged from their Coco filled solo cups today! Even after years of doing this, seeing new life sprout from a little seed is an amazing experience. Sometimes I will have pep talks with them. “One of you could be the chosen one”. They haven’t talked back... Yet.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 17, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Outdoor 2020 hindu hash × black raz chucks I did and 4 banana spliffs coming up strong. I believe I put them in paper towels 6 days ago.
> View attachment 4798718
> 2 of 3 goji turned out female. Looking like two different phenos. Going into flower soon
> I may clone the male
> ...


Jeeze that Time Bandit.. Looks like a Disney Rendered CGI plant! Wow!!


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jan 17, 2021)

Old school hash plant on trimming day


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 17, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Jeeze that Time Bandit.. Looks like a Disney Rendered CGI plant! Wow!!


Thank you. I'm in water only soil in flower ( thanks nu-be!) and have struggled longer than I want to admit with promix in veg. I finally committed to phing my water every time and feeding 500-600 ppm every 4 days (every watering) I use promix bx which requires extra perlite as well. 

I've made a couple attempts growing time bandit but I've gotten males every time. Looking forward to putting one up in flower, it just showed preflowers so just in time.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 17, 2021)

Finally back in the grow. just put a dozen More Cowbell in the dirt. I usually plant fewer but I'm rusty so expecting a few unforced errors along the way. Worst case, I'll set up a second tent.

I'm also upping my nursery tent game with temp and humidity controls based on an esp32 board and home assistant. I never bothered in the nursery tent before, but it's winter and the tent gets cool at night in the basement. Soo....

Here's to mo' cowbell.


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 17, 2021)

Cracked 1 of my packs of tt #6 x Appalachia..... scuffed, soaked and then dropped into horticubes.... 11 for 11. Alongside 5 seeds of Freeborn's limepop.... 5/5


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 17, 2021)

Sunshine Daydream #1 Day 29
Real strong chem funk with something else in there. Just wanted to show you how it looks with the nice little top cola. Stretch indica probably similar to the blue moonshine
#2 is a smaller Bubba dominant plant
She has the funk with much more and no shortage of frost. I posted a pic of her on the previous page.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 17, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Sunshine Daydream #1 Day 29
> Real strong chem funk with something else in there. Just wanted to show you how it looks with the nice little top cola. Stretch indica probably similar to the blue moonshine
> #2 is a smaller Bubba dominant plant
> She has the funk with much more and no shortage of frost. I posted a pic of her on the previous page.View attachment 4799618


Looks and sounds exactly like the SSDD plant I grew outdoor this year. Super frosty and beautiful lime green buds, even in full sun. Good luck


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jan 17, 2021)

Second run for this rolling thunder.


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 18, 2021)

Blue Sunshine on the left, Banana Spliff on the right (plants in the middle are Mephisto autos)
Currently on 16/8 to speed up sexing, which they have started to show signs of.

Very healthy plants, strong branching. That one Blue Sunshine in the back, is a beast and I'm pretty sure it's a female. Actually, I think, based on my eagle vision, there's gonna be 50/50 split between males and females, which is perfect for my setup. Single 150watt HPS per plant 

This is probably a dumb question, but do male plants clone the same as females? I've never cloned anything and would like to use the males as guinea pigs


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 18, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but do male plants clone the same as females?


I dont see why they wouldnt. I plan on cloning a male goji now for a possible outdoor chuck this summer. 

Looking forward to your banana spliffs, I just started some. They may get hit with some of the goji pollen this upcoming summer.


----------



## Rock.A.Roo (Jan 18, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Blue Sunshine on the left, Banana Spliff on the right (plants in the middle are Mephisto autos)
> Currently on 16/8 to speed up sexing, which they have started to show signs of.
> View attachment 4799974
> Very healthy plants, strong branching. That one Blue Sunshine in the back, is a beast and I'm pretty sure it's a female. Actually, I think, based on my eagle vision, there's gonna be 50/50 split between males and females, which is perfect for my setup. Single 150watt HPS per plant
> ...


Are those all the same age? How far along are they?


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 18, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Looking forward to your banana spliffs, I just started some


Makes two of us man 


Rock.A.Roo said:


> Are those all the same age? How far along are they?


All 4 Bodhi seeds were sown at the same time. Bananas were first to show up from what I remember so day or 2 difference. Minus 2 autoflowers in the middle. I'll see if I can find some pics, I didn't keep track of anything 
This is dated from Dec 6, probably 2-3 days old


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 18, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Makes two of us man
> 
> All 4 Bodhi seeds were sown at the same time. Bananas were first to show up from what I remember so day or 2 difference. Minus 2 autoflowers in the middle. I'll see if I can find some pics, I didn't keep track of anything
> This is dated from Dec 6, probably 2-3 days old
> View attachment 4800076


Makes 3 of us ... just got my Bodhi packs in the mail - Banana Spliff was one of them with Baba Kush and Lazy Lightnight for the freebie.
May have to run the Banana Spliff sooner than later???
Stoked.


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 18, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Makes 3 of us ... just got my Bodhi packs in the mail - Banana Spliff was one of them with Baba Kush and Lazy Lightnight for the freebie.


It's always exciting when they show up  I bought another pack from GLG just in case they get sold out, like some of his other strains have. Only if my payment would get there jeez, 18 days in priority mail still not there


----------



## Boosky (Jan 18, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> Cracked 1 of my packs of tt #6 x Appalachia..... scuffed, soaked and then dropped into horticubes.... 11 for 11. Alongside 5 seeds of Freeborn's limepop.... 5/5


F2 Limepop?


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jan 18, 2021)

Soulmate on trimming day.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 18, 2021)

CottonBrainz said:


> Soulmate on trimming day.
> View attachment 4800255
> View attachment 4800256


I got about 50ish beans of the soul mate sitting in the deep freeze... I really need to check this one out.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 18, 2021)

CottonBrainz said:


> Soulmate on trimming day.


 Looks terrific, have you smoke tested these phenos before? Was hooked up by Mr Jeff from glg on one of my orders with a Heady kickdown soulmate, now I’m getting itchy after hearing/reading about the line/lineage


----------



## hillbill (Jan 18, 2021)

Soulmate 
Recommend!


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jan 18, 2021)

Oh yeah those are both the same bud, it seems like a sativa has a nice pine sol taste, I like it for mornings, nice relaxing buzz, a bit heady if I keep smoking it.



LunarMOG said:


> Looks terrific, have you smoke tested these phenos before? Was hooked up by Mr Jeff from glg on one of my orders with a Heady kickdown soulmate, now I’m getting itchy after hearing/reading about the line/lineage


----------



## hillbill (Jan 18, 2021)

Old Soul
Recommend!


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 18, 2021)

Is bodhi still working new stuff or on a break? Not that I was in direct communication with him or anything just seems like haven’t heard any new scuttlebutt on future releases........? I love to buy that stuff and plant ASAP.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 18, 2021)

Space Monkey day 30 (wookie pheno) light green leaves in the rear.
This pheno is going to finish quick. I’m noticing hairs starting to change already. Had this pheno last winter and it had lots of flavour.
I’m thinking this pheno might do well outdoors in our climate here. Sorry about lights on pics but I’m not moving plants til harvest.


----------



## Cousin_suds (Jan 18, 2021)

The wildfires in cali last summer were in bodhi's neck of the woods. I don't know if it damaged any of his property, but when something major happens around you it takes awhile for life to get back to normal.


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 18, 2021)

Boosky said:


> F2 Limepop?


Don't know.... don't remember F2 written on it when I saw it, but friend put them in a small tube to mail, concerned about crushing....


----------



## Boosky (Jan 18, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> Don't know.... don't remember F2 written on it when I saw it, but friend put them in a small tube to mail, concerned about crushing....


No, I want you to F2 them so I can have some. Lol


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jan 18, 2021)

Broke my bubbler of 20+ years this morning! Great run, but such a bummer! On the upside, I’m about to flip two Space Monkeys using 15gal Probiotic Sips. I’ve never seen fan leaves so large and healthy! Super vigorous growth and overall health.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 19, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Is bodhi still working new stuff or on a break? Not that I was in direct communication with him or anything just seems like haven’t heard any new scuttlebutt on future releases........? I love to buy that stuff and plant ASAP.


I see that its now ‘Miss Bodhi’ on IG. That dont look good.
Ive been told the etsy store has been offline for a bit now too.
Hope it all works out.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 19, 2021)

That sucks for everyone.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 19, 2021)

Craigson said:


> I see that its now ‘Miss Bodhi’ on IG. That dont look good.
> Ive been told the etsy store has been offline for a bit now too.
> Hope it all works out.


As someone who is a trained observer I noticed that a few months ago. Didn’t want to assume anything though..... hmmm? Hope all is well. That is my only intention. I’ll keep planting in the meantime. Just put in (chem1 x ssdd) in soil. Excited.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 19, 2021)

Let's stick to plants instead of speculating about personal lives! This ain't TMZ. Etsy store says it's just a break for a few months. 

Got the Portable Space Ship going now. Really healthy and vigorous plants with some variation in the leaves, but not much elsewhere. For better or for worse, I'm getting jack terps when I rub a few of the resin rails in the first few weeks. Interesting to see how bulky they get and if it sends me to space.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 19, 2021)

Im happy ive got like 4 or 5 packs in the vault so im good for a bit. Other news the mites from the n probe seem to like the BP . Hoping its a controllable situation cuz the probe was a mite factory


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 19, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> I got about 50ish beans of the soul mate sitting in the deep freeze... I really need to check this one out.


Hey, now you're just boasting!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 19, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Let's stick to plants instead of speculating about personal lives! This ain't TMZ. Etsy store says it's just a break for a few months.


Exactly. Besides, Miss Bodhi mentioned on IG that the Etsy store would be closed for a bit after Christmas. Pretty sure I also saw some pics recently that implied that the Bodhi fam has been taking a much needed rest/recharge/togetherness/sanity break to start 2021. Since none of these currently show up in her posts, I may have seen it in her story...or else I might have dreamed it--though if I dreamed it, it was a _really_ vivid, lifelike dream. Pretty sure only good things can come from that. 

He says as he continues to act like a TMZ reporter...


----------



## Green Puddin (Jan 19, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> *We will Have a limited drop of a Coastal / Bodhi Collaboration
> American Skunk Selection Colombian (Joint project with Bodhi and Kagyu )
> 
> And someone just asked about a mint Strain
> ...


Any news on this drop @Bad Dawg


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 19, 2021)

Boosky said:


> No, I want you to F2 them so I can have some. Lol


Will happen....also with the other pack....have had lots of stuff on the back burner for awhile, after working on my solo project for a few years. Time to get back into the 3k beans I have while it's still the time to do so...


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 20, 2021)

I’ll be honest.. People in this thread can talk about whatever they want. I understand if some do not like it, but just scroll passed it and stop telling people that their conversation topics aren’t worth exploring.

It’s normal to wonder if Bodhi and the family are doing well. Especially since they have been silent for the last 8 months or so. They have been through a lot of shit from what I have heard. Don’t expect much from them any time soon, but everything should be ok.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 20, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> Any news on this drop @Bad Dawg


We are waiting on our order. So I hope it will be here very soon




jdoorn14 said:


> Exactly. Besides, Miss Bodhi mentioned on IG that the Etsy store would be closed for a bit after Christmas. Pretty sure I also saw some pics recently that implied that the Bodhi fam has been taking a much needed rest/recharge/togetherness/sanity break to start 2021. Since none of these currently show up in her posts, I may have seen it in her story...or else I might have dreamed it--though if I dreamed it, it was a _really_ vivid, lifelike dream. Pretty sure only good things can come from that.
> 
> He says as he continues to act like a TMZ reporter...


 And just to put peeps minds to rest. I chatted with Mr B yesterday and he has just been very busy.
The year of 2020 has been rough on all of us. 
And he said he is working on a new drop. I told him we are all hopping for it to be sooner than later. LOL

Much love from the Bodhi family and GLG


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 20, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> We are waiting on our order. So I hope it will be here very soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell them to take as much time as they need!


----------



## YardG (Jan 20, 2021)

I sorta hoped they were decamping to somewhere a little safer than California. 

I suppose this means I can lay-off reloading the GLG site a few times a day. Can, not will.


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 20, 2021)

I have a pack of second base for sale if anyone is interested 

Urkle x omg
Limited release about 2 years ago.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 20, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I’ll be honest.. People in this thread can talk about whatever they want. I understand if some do not like it, but just scroll passed it and stop telling people that their conversation topics aren’t worth exploring.


Speculating on personal lives is really classy and a good use of time! I’m sure Mr. B and Ms. B would love to see that and dive right into the amazing conversation if they happened to swing by. /sarcasm

Anyways, Portable Space Ship are really taking off day after day. I’ve started using Capulator’s OG BioWar as an inoculant and my garden has started guzzling water. Really amazing. I’m expecting some crazy frosty colas. Can’t wait to see what happens once I collect some IMO and use that instead. Going to be dusting some pollen and should have some F2’s to dig into.


----------



## Green Puddin (Jan 20, 2021)

YardG said:


> I sorta hoped they were decamping to somewhere a little safer than California.
> 
> I suppose this means I can lay-off reloading the GLG site a few times a day. Can, not will.


I did this for two year lmao ,then the minute I stopped was when the Christmas elf was around giving freebies lol go figure.......never was lucky ........

But I do remember Bad dawg saying that they were thinking about doing some promos that would benefit the people who frequent GLG, like an unadvertised sale or drop.I thought it was a great idea though never ,ever commented to his post about it ......I remember typing a comment out once ,then a squirrel ran by me and I chased it for a few hours and buy the time I was done I forgot to finish ......... No squirrel but that speaks to how easy I get distracted from important things lmao


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 20, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Space Monkey around 27 daysView attachment 4797638


looking good


----------



## Tlarss (Jan 20, 2021)

2 soul axis freebies. 3rd week of flower. I found a great pheno of this strain on the only seed i popped of it. Not the biggest yielders but the bud is super unique. On my 4th clone run of her.


----------



## Tlarss (Jan 20, 2021)

Shit my bad that’s actually the same plant in both pictures.

Here’s a picture of the other one...they both look very similar.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 20, 2021)

Tlarss said:


> Shit my bad that’s actually the same plant in both pictures.
> 
> Here’s a picture of the other one...they both look very similar.
> 
> View attachment 4802065


Nice pics. Man those are nice and healthy


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hey guys, got 4 Dream Lotuses at 14 days. Sprayed them with Flying Skull Nuke Em for fungus gnats. I thought I had gotten rid of the bastards before I popped them but apparently not. Anybody have experience with this product? 3 of the plants have this 1 weird wilted leaf. Only 1 of the plants wasn't affected. I'm hoping that's the only damage. They're under T-5 high output bulbs.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 20, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> Hey guys, got 4 Dream Lotuses at 14 days. Sprayed them with Flying Skull Nuke Em for fungus gnats. I thought I had gotten rid of the bastards before I popped them but apparently not. Anybody have experience with this product? 3 of the plants have this 1 weird wilted leaf. Only 1 of the plants wasn't affected. I'm hoping that's the only damage. They're under T-5 high output bulbs.


Gnatrol and diatomaceous earth. If no Gnatrol is available then mosquito dunks will work. That’s what I use and it seems to work well.


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 20, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> Hey guys, got 4 Dream Lotuses at 14 days. Sprayed them with Flying Skull Nuke Em for fungus gnats. I thought I had gotten rid of the bastards before I popped them but apparently not. Anybody have experience with this product? 3 of the plants have this 1 weird wilted leaf. Only 1 of the plants wasn't affected. I'm hoping that's the only damage. They're under T-5 high output bulbs.


I'm dealing with those fuckers too. Using yellow sticky traps and just let them dry out really good to the point where they were droopy and shit looking and hit them with peroxide/water mix. Hopefully that does the trick


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2021)

GNATROL OR BIOLYFT?


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jan 20, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Gnatrol and diatomaceous earth. If no Gnatrol is available then mosquito dunks will work. That’s what I use and it seems to work well.


A layer of DE over the top of your soil is the most metal pest control available.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 20, 2021)

I had them but the openings on my cool tube let them in and act like a bug zapper. No more gnats. I was overwatering a bit with the switch to organic but I’ve got it down now.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 20, 2021)

Solo's Stash day 28 looking stacky


----------



## Senokai (Jan 20, 2021)

More Cowbell (O.G.K.B Remix) got the chop yesterday. I really like this strain and the particular expression. Out of 3 seeds planted this was the only female and really the only expression I have seen so far. Based off of that, I run 12/12 and most strains I put into the garden respond really well yield wise. This could be the particular pheno type (Possible outlier expression. Doesn't seem to match what others have experienced with the remix) but the yield should be around an ounce. Flavor and bud density are on point and really enjoy that. I do plan to run More Cowbell again for F2 purposes. I made F1s of my own using a Terpenado Male and would more than likely throw a few of those in at the same time.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 20, 2021)

3 confirmed females and one unconfirmed but likely female soulmates. Lot of talk of this cross as of late, pumped to see how these do. They’ll be planted into the bed and put into bloom early next week. 

I hope to find something worth keeping out of these 4 , very different structure to them.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 20, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Speculating on personal lives is really classy and a good use of time! I’m sure Mr. B and Ms. B would love to see that and dive right into the amazing conversation if they happened to swing by. /sarcasm
> 
> Anyways, Portable Space Ship are really taking off day after day. I’ve started using Capulator’s OG BioWar as an inoculant and my garden has started guzzling water. Really amazing. I’m expecting some crazy frosty colas. Can’t wait to see what happens once I collect some IMO and use that instead. Going to be dusting some pollen and should have some F2’s to dig into.


Buddy, people are wondering if they are doing okay. Does that upset you? The fact that people are concerned about the family that produces their seeds?


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 20, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Solo's Stash day 28 looking stacky


that's sexy right there


----------



## Mganj (Jan 20, 2021)

Based on your experience with “og”, which of bodhis moms is the closest or just your favorite? My idea of og is somewhere between chem and pine, is this accurate?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 20, 2021)

*You all must have preyed with me last night. And they were answered!!!!!!! *

*BODHI Spring 2021 New Releases Coming to Greatlakes Genetics in February 2021** 

Rainbow Serpent (dragonsoul x wookie 15) 9 weeks *cedar *citrus* patchouli *gas *earth* snake skin *onion * deep transformative balanced benevolent effect

Imperial Majesty (pure og x 88g13/hp ) kush *earth *hash* gas * 9weeks *irie* warm* deep* euphoric* heady

Umeboshi (killer queen x wookie) black cherry* red berries* aqcai*medicinal herbs* lavender 8-9 weeks *terpped up* balanced reality shifter*

Happy Trails (pure kush x lao muang sing x wookie) (9 - 10 weeks) pineapple* spruce *haze* grape* musk melon* earth* euphoric* happy* dreamy* calm* up

Passionfruit Hashplant. (pure kush x lao muang sing x ghash) (9 - 10 weeks) tropical fruit salad* agave nectar* lemon heads*pina coloda*nail polish* big vigorous plants* balanced full spectrum high*

Master of Muppets (vintage master kush x wookie 15) sweet earthy spice*lavender soap*sangria*muppet feet * 8-9 weeks euphoric mindful melter

Snuggle Funk (vintage black domina x 88g13/hp). 280 9 weeks* earth *roasted nuts* sour dough* gas* sweet kush* culinary herbs.. *comforting *inner massage *night cap* munchies*

Purple Mana (mana x purple unicornf3). 10-12 weeks* soapy lemon*skunky citrus*sweet candy*clean laundry*tequila *up* mindfull* good times* motivational* long lasting LIMITED

Wonder Wookie (williams wonder x wookie) (9 weeks) pear *lavender* apricot* guava* citrus* balanced* resistant* heavenly aroma….

Purple Soul (Pinesoul x Purple Unicorn f3) (9-10 weeks) pine* tea tree *citron* purple gas 10 weeks. pressure drop* inflatable joy helmet* dreamy* focused* artistic……

Jager Hashplant (jager x 88G13HP). (9 weeks)* orange juice* star anise *mullberry* gym socks* dreamy* narcotic*old school vibe*LIMITED

Supernatural Selections:

ss018 Laughing Lemon (lemon thai x omg) 9-11 weeks…. lemon and lemon* up trippy social happy spears of old school hybrid delight*abundant

Nierika:


Mexican Death Sativa (100 packs total) 11 packs per vendor $108 retail (charity release)


*


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 20, 2021)

*Plus a complete restock and some new freebies toooo*


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 20, 2021)

Yep Im buying all the Wookie crosses

Actually.. The passion fruit hashplant and Happy Trails look like super interesting lines. Extremely exotic terp profiles, from what B says.

This will probably be a big order.


----------



## cbizzle (Jan 20, 2021)

There goes the February budget.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 20, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> *You all must have preyed with me last night. And they were answered!!!!!!! *
> 
> *BODHI Spring 2021 New Releases Coming to Greatlakes Genetics in February 2021**
> 
> ...


Didnt need more seeds but now they gotta go and add descriptions to suck me back in


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jan 20, 2021)

The basic $420 it is


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 20, 2021)

Mexican Death Sativa sounds super sexy. Too bad there's not enough to go around.


----------



## Rock.A.Roo (Jan 20, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Mexican Death Sativa sounds super sexy. Too bad there's not enough to go around.


Doc d has Mexican Death Sativa x Dragon Energy (Dragonsoul x Headbanger) on pre-order right now... just a heads up...


----------



## Qube (Jan 20, 2021)

Clusterfunk on chop day. This was in 12/12 for 78 days.


----------



## casperd (Jan 20, 2021)

Qube said:


> Clusterfunk on chop day. This was in 12/12 for 78 days.


whats the nose like ?


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 20, 2021)

Rock.A.Roo said:


> Doc d has Mexican Death Sativa x Dragon Energy (Dragonsoul x Headbanger) on pre-order right now... just a heads up...


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Qube (Jan 20, 2021)

casperd said:


> whats the nose like ?


Not super stinky actually. Maybe a little like green onion and garlic but faint. We'll see after she dries a little more.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 20, 2021)

any info on the dragonsoul? I’m not familiar with that strain. Interested in the Rainbow serpent just from the description!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 20, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Mexican Death Sativa sounds super sexy. Too bad there's not enough to go around.


Honestly.. I know of a guy who ran the MDS x A5xThai and he said it was basically home grown Mexican brick. It’s a real cool cut, but even I wouldnt touch it with the other haze/Thai varieties available.



nuskool89 said:


> any info on the dragonsoul? I’m not familiar with that strain. Interested in the Rainbow serpent just from the description!


Dragonsoul is Pinesoul (Goji?) OG x Dragonsoul F2. 99% sure the Pinesoul OG is a goji cut. I have Dragonsoul x Pakistani Chitral Kush going right now. Definitely excited to see how those turn out. Cool to see Bodhi, Doc D, and Stray all releasing variations with shared females.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 20, 2021)

Qube said:


> Not super stinky actually. Maybe a little like green onion and garlic but faint. We'll see after she dries a little more.


Mine ended up smelling like pickles after cure. It’s a real weird sour.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 20, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Didnt need more seeds but now they gotta go and add descriptions to suck me back in


Right! Been a log time since we got descriptions

i think we're supposed to be getting the other 1400 in stimulus too now that the dems gained the majority, so no worries on the funds!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 20, 2021)

Hello people. Been a few. Not sure what to run this year outdoors. Just got blueberry hash plant. That's one. And a northern x dragonfruit. Leaves three spaces. Skipping lucky charms, snow temple and dragon fruit this go. Any suggestions from this collection. Love the bodhi's. Just one grow with them is all. New toys thing. LOL..TY for input.


----------



## bodhipop (Jan 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Hello people. Been a few. Not sure what to run this year outdoors. Just got blueberry hash plant. That's one. And a northern x dragonfruit. Leaves three spaces. Skipping lucky charms, snow temple and dragon fruit this go. Any suggestions from this collection. Love the bodhi's. Just one grow with them is all. New toys thing. LOL..TY for input. View attachment 4802519


C99 or Jack Herer f2 would be nice. Where did you get the Jack btw? If it's from a friend, do you know where they got their source of Jack?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 20, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> C99 or Jack Herer f2 would be nice. Where did you get the Jack btw?


Was gifted to me from West Coast. 

TY.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 20, 2021)

Schwaggy P said:


> *Appalachian Super Skunk - Day 51*
> View attachment 4205912
> 
> *Chem Kesey - Day 49*
> ...


I know this post is over 2 years old, but if you're still around, what did you think of the App. Super Skunk?


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jan 20, 2021)

Lights off, flash on shot across the top of a temple x strawberry milk. Day 46


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 20, 2021)

Blueberry bref said:


> View attachment 4802612
> 
> Lights off, flash on shot across the top of a temple x strawberry milk. Day 46


Killer what's she smelling like?


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jan 20, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Killer what's she smelling like?


Winter green and a lot of spicy haze; she finishes with a more candied citrus haze thats pretty spot on to temple


----------



## Palckl899014 (Jan 21, 2021)

Where can I order this from?


----------



## Green Puddin (Jan 21, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> *You all must have preyed with me last night. And they were answered!!!!!!! *
> 
> *BODHI Spring 2021 New Releases Coming to Greatlakes Genetics in February 2021**
> 
> ...


And today's MORNING WOOD is brought to you by @ Bad dawg and the Bodhster !!!


----------



## Stickyjones (Jan 21, 2021)

Figured I'd drop a couple pics of passionfruit hashplant (lushxghash) since it's being released. The lush crosses I've grown had the most amazing tropical fruit smells.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 21, 2021)

Stickyjones said:


> Figured I'd drop a couple pics of passionfruit hashplant (lushxghash) since it's being released. The lush crosses I've grown had the most amazing tropical fruit smells.


I'd argue that these pics should be dropped whether it was being released or not.


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 21, 2021)

Green is the color 

Banana Spliff on the left, Blue Sunshine on the right 

I pulled Spliff #2 out of the tent and tried my hands on super cropping or whatever they call squishing and bending stems. I have deemed this one male, but haven't killed it yet. Nobody comes over because of the virus anyway, so no problem keeping it in the dining room. Love it!


----------



## Zett66 (Jan 21, 2021)

New Bodhi drop? Very exciting, but I havent tried all the other ones yet  lots to do over the next few years I guess


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 21, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> New Bodhi drop? Very exciting, but I havent tried all the other ones yet  lots to do over the next few years I guess



tell me about it....i still have seeds from 9 years ago im working on, restocks on the oldies with no new drops would still be fine with me for a while 

but im all about the wookie and ssdd crosses right now, so bring it on!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jan 21, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> *You all must have preyed with me last night. And they were answered!!!!!!! *
> 
> *BODHI Spring 2021 New Releases Coming to Greatlakes Genetics in February 2021**
> 
> ...


Muppet feet?


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jan 21, 2021)

Is it a problem if I switch my light time from 6-6 to 7-7 on the second day of flip?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 21, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Is it a problem if I switch my light time from 6-6 to 7-7 on the second day of flip?


Not at all...but I always cut the time short, so switch after lights out to get an extra hour dark rather than an extra of light


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jan 21, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Not at all...but I always cut the time short, so switch after lights out to get an extra hour dark rather than an extra of light


Thank you!!


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 21, 2021)

Mango Lotus and Last pheno of Black Light Fantasy(I had 5 females and 4 were basically almost identical, all strong grape purple taste smell)
My other mango lotus is trash, i was going to get rid of it but decided to let it finish...

Im being hit with pm, aphids, worms, and spidey mites, I hate this season so much work...Also all my strawberry milk plants are very succeptible to pm...I bought a gallon of Lost Coast Therapy and it helps tremendously with pm and spider mite eradication


----------



## BongShots (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey guys. I bought a pack of Field Trip. I see they're marked "sold out" or just delisted. Can anyone tell me what's up with them? I see one post where someone said they'd potentially herm. I'm just wondering if the potential is so high they were pulled and not sold out or if I've made a really good choice. Or both. I also bought a pack of Aluna. I'm hoping for good things from that.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jan 21, 2021)

BongShots said:


> Hey guys. I bought a pack of Field Trip. I see they're marked "sold out" or just delisted. Can anyone tell me what's up with them? I see one post where someone said they'd potentially herm. I'm just wondering if the potential is so high they were pulled and not sold out or if I've made a really good choice. Or both. I also bought a pack of Aluna. I'm hoping for good things from that.


You made a good choice, theres some solid gold coming from that ssdd male. Anymore, I think its just assumed that cookies can herm


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 21, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> *You all must have preyed with me last night. And they were answered!!!!!!! *
> 
> *BODHI Spring 2021 New Releases Coming to Greatlakes Genetics in February 2021**
> 
> ...


That jager hashplant should be a great outdoor strain might have to grab a pack.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 21, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> That jager hashplant should be a great outdoor strain might have to grab a pack.


Piqued my interest. Spicy old school hash plant sounds interesting as well as the lush crosses


----------



## Zett66 (Jan 21, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> tell me about it....i still have seeds from 9 years ago im working on, restocks on the oldies with no new drops would still be fine with me for a while
> 
> but im all about the wookie and ssdd crosses right now, so bring it on!


I have only finished Starflight Guava and most recently Terpenado. Both are really good and I made few seeds with the Terpenados. Mango Hashplant in the making. Will make few seeds in every run now.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2021)

Starflight Guava is in the Underdog here on this hill!
Nice, calyxes went black-purple-Blue on one. No couchlock and little resistance increase.
A contest freebie pack from JBC!


----------



## Zett66 (Jan 21, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Starflight Guava is in the Underdog here on this hill!
> Nice, calyxes went black-purple-Blue on one. No couchlock and little resistance increase.
> A contest freebie pack from JBC!


Yeah it had a real nice sweet fruity profile. Definitely aprichote for me and rather sativa leaning. I didnt get any color on mine though, had 4 girls out of the pack. Must be different pheno or temperature related.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 21, 2021)

Stickyjones said:


> Figured I'd drop a couple pics of passionfruit hashplant (lushxghash) since it's being released. The lush crosses I've grown had the most amazing tropical fruit smells.


That's the one calling my name this drop. Sounds super terpy, maybe a few different flavors from that one. Tropical fruit salad, mmmmmmm.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 21, 2021)

Boosky said:


> That's the one calling my name this drop. Sounds super terpy, maybe a few different flavors from that one. Tropical fruit salad, mmmmmmm.


I was looking at that one too, but I dunno, everything these days seems so fruity and sweet... Im yearning for that old school dank, loud ass sack-o-weed


----------



## Boosky (Jan 21, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Starflight Guava is in the Underdog here on this hill!
> Nice, calyxes went black-purple-Blue on one. No couchlock and little resistance increase.
> A contest freebie pack from JBC!


Nice, I have a pack but haven't heard much about it. For some reason I always had it in my head that the Snow Lotus would dominate that cross. No reason, just in my head. Lol


----------



## Boosky (Jan 21, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> I was looking at that one too, but I dunno, everything these days seems so fruity and sweet... Im yearning for that old school dank, loud ass sack-o-weed


Black Domina crosses I've been running have fit the bill for old school dank! Need some rutti tutti fresh n fruity in my life. Seriously, Black Domina! That Snuggle Funk in the next drop should be a hammer!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 22, 2021)

BongShots said:


> Hey guys. I bought a pack of Field Trip. I see they're marked "sold out" or just delisted. Can anyone tell me what's up with them? I see one post where someone said they'd potentially herm. I'm just wondering if the potential is so high they were pulled and not sold out or if I've made a really good choice. Or both. I also bought a pack of Aluna. I'm hoping for good things from that.


Field trip is sold out. It was not discontinued for any reason.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 22, 2021)

I had a lighting mishap that caused a half hour “on” during the dark. One of 2 Sour Bubble threw nanners and a couple other plants hermied but the Starflight Guava was solid, great herb!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 22, 2021)

BongShots said:


> Hey guys. I bought a pack of Field Trip. I see they're marked "sold out" or just delisted. Can anyone tell me what's up with them? I see one post where someone said they'd potentially herm. I'm just wondering if the potential is so high they were pulled and not sold out or if I've made a really good choice. Or both. I also bought a pack of Aluna. I'm hoping for good things from that.



That was me....im gonna tell you this: everything about it was great until it hermed, and it didn't do it right away either, so it caught me off-guard and i noticed it once it was too late and it seeded my whole room - other than that, it wouldve been a lifetime keeper - super stoney, great yield, grew very vigorous.....keep an eye on it and continue to keep an eye on it - thats my advice


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 22, 2021)

Stickyjones said:


> Figured I'd drop a couple pics of passionfruit hashplant (lushxghash) since it's being released. The lush crosses I've grown had the most amazing tropical fruit smells.


The hero we needed! Are those current photos? If you have already chopped and smoked I’d love to hear a quick description.

If that lush is bringing tropical fruit terps through the Ghash dominance, I can’t even imagine what the Wookie male would bring.

My wallet is nervous.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 22, 2021)

Anyone have a report on Lemon Lotus?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 22, 2021)

Dazzleberry, Field Trip, and Grandma's Hashplant all nutted up when i ran them...the only snow lotus cross i ever ran that was a little unstable, was the Tranquil Elephantizer and i think that's because of the 88g13 being a little unstable...that Field Trip put the nails in the coffin for anymore forum crosses for me...i hate unstable plants....im not the kinda guy that wants to hear somebody tell me "just pluck them off and everything will be ok!"....gg4 is anther one....that thing dropped a sack that had so much pollen that i was wondering what this white powder is on my leaves


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 22, 2021)

and then my buddy tells me the other day, he got the white truffle cut...and im like whats the genetics? and he says its gg4 x peanut better breath....i said bro have fun at that sausage party im good


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 22, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> and then my buddy tells me the other day, he got the white truffle cut...and im like whats the genetics? and he says its gg4 x peanut better breath....i said bro have fun at that sausage party im good


Peanut Butter Breath is basically a culmination of the absolute worst plant genetics known to mankind, fused into one plant and hyped beyond belief. It was that cross that made me realize that hype is not worth following.


----------



## Stickyjones (Jan 22, 2021)

@AdvancedBuffalo @Boosky 

*Strain, Lineage & Breeder?*
Bodhi tester: lush x g13hashplant ( passionfruit hashplant)


*Environment?*
4x2 tent witha 315w cmh and 85w 4000k led.

*Organics or Synthetics? Containers?*
Organic living soil

*Grow Details: I grew her for about 30 days in a gallon pot, transplanted to 2 gallon and let go another 10 days and then flipped it.

Size & Yield: Tripled in size after flip. Yielded 30g.

Bag Appeal: 8/10 has nice wizard hat buds that are suprisingly dense.

Smell: 9/10* Smells very hard to pin down bit very complex sweet and sour tropical fruit with some solvent smell on the back end. Very unique and awesome smell.

*Taste: 8.5/10 The taste is very similar to smell. Lots of complex sweet and sour fruit.

Effects: 7/10* Mostly head high with minimal body effects. This strain enhances contrast in my vision and has some mildly trippy visual effects. It is very functional and clean though and doesnt cloud my mind and has a gentle come down.

*Potency: 7/10 This strain has a very unique effect. In small doses it gives me some energy and increases my heart rate. If i smoke a whole bowl it makes me feel funny about going in to the store and driving for a bit.

Medicinal Value: Im not sure on this one. Mostly a recreational strain for me.

Keeper? Absolutely. The smell and flavor keep everybody coming back. I smoke this stuff even if im already lit because it tastes so good. The yield was also great and the buds are beautiful.

Bottom line:* This strain was bulletproof and i am impressed in every aspect of her. Smells looks flavor and buzz are all very good on this one. This is my second grow with the lush mom and they seem to yield very well, have incredible terp profiles and are very colorful and beautiful plants. If your looking for a super tasty, sativa leaning, easy growing strain then this is it.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 22, 2021)

Stickyjones said:


> @AdvancedBuffalo @Boosky
> 
> *Strain, Lineage & Breeder?*
> Bodhi tester: lush x g13hashplant ( passionfruit hashplant)
> ...


The Kodama I grew was also a sour fruit pheno. Good to see those are strong in the Lush crosses. Mine went 100+ days though. So the hash plant version and shorter flowering times is where it’s at. Great Review.


----------



## EnigmaticG (Jan 22, 2021)

Stickyjones said:


> @AdvancedBuffalo @Boosky
> 
> *Strain, Lineage & Breeder?*
> Bodhi tester: lush x g13hashplant ( passionfruit hashplant)
> ...


How long did you flower her?


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 22, 2021)

Definitely want updates on the more cowbell. I bought a pack a few weeks ago and was excited about the cross but see now the gsc forum cut used may be prone to herm? 




greg nr said:


> Finally back in the grow. just put a dozen More Cowbell in the dirt. I usually plant fewer but I'm rusty so expecting a few unforced errors along the way. Worst case, I'll set up a second tent.
> 
> I'm also upping my nursery tent game with temp and humidity controls based on an esp32 board and home assistant. I never bothered in the nursery tent before, but it's winter and the tent gets cool at night in the basement. Soo....
> 
> Here's to mo' cowbell.


----------



## SFnone (Jan 22, 2021)

Does anyone know what bodhi's "mana" is? I feel like it's already been disclosed, but I'm drawing a blank...


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Jan 22, 2021)

Whats good about wookie? want to try some of the crosses like terpenado and banana spliff


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 22, 2021)

Weelll what do you know...I trimmed this black light fantasy today and while it looked identical to the rest minus the one, its the only one that coated the crap outa my gloves with thick purple ooze.....Exciting!



dakilla187 said:


> Mango Lotus and Last pheno of Black Light Fantasy(I had 5 females and 4 were basically almost identical, all strong grape purple taste smell)
> My other mango lotus is trash, i was going to get rid of it but decided to let it finish...
> 
> Im being hit with pm, aphids, worms, and spidey mites, I hate this season so much work...Also all my strawberry milk plants are very succeptible to pm...I bought a gallon of Lost Coast Therapy and it helps tremendously with pm and spider mite eradication
> ...


----------



## bodhipop (Jan 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Definitely want updates on the more cowbell. I bought a pack a few weeks ago and was excited about the cross but see now the gsc forum cut used may be prone to herm?


You should be straight if you don't overfeed/over light. I've had the forum cut herm in a tent with someone's fire keeper of tiger's milk though. It was a joy to run through the progeny.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 22, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> That was me....im gonna tell you this: everything about it was great until it hermed, and it didn't do it right away either, so it caught me off-guard and i noticed it once it was too late and it seeded my whole room - other than that, it wouldve been a lifetime keeper - super stoney, great yield, grew very vigorous.....keep an eye on it and continue to keep an eye on it - thats my advice


Great advice for any Girl Scout Cookie crosses. Me personally have found the forum cut to be the least prone to hermi than say the Thin Mints but thats just me. I have heard others say its the most prone to hermi. I have had the pleasure of growing Thin Mints and Forum cut side by side and neither hermied so I dunno but I do know I've had more Thin Mint crosses hermi than Forum cut ones. One thing I have noticed is keeping the soil at just the right moisture cuts down on hermie tendencies big time. Perfecting soil moisture is an art and I love trying to do it, trying, trust me I haven't perfected it but i try. Smoking some Oroblanco, didn't get the grapefruit pheno but it is good none the less, hence my rambling. Lol


----------



## greg nr (Jan 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Definitely want updates on the more cowbell. I bought a pack a few weeks ago and was excited about the cross but see now the gsc forum cut used may be prone to herm?


I don't fear seeds, I kind of like them. 

But don't think I've had a herm on bodhi yet. I'll keep an eye out though.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 22, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Great advice for any Girl Scout Cookie crosses. Me personally have found the forum cut to be the least prone to hermi than say the Thin Mints but thats just me. I have heard others say its the most prone to hermi. I have had the pleasure of growing Thin Mints and Forum cut side by side and neither hermied so I dunno but I do know I've had more Thin Mint crosses hermi than Forum cut ones. One thing I have noticed is keeping the soil at just the right moisture cuts down on hermie tendencies big time. Perfecting soil moisture is an art and I love trying to do it, trying, trust me I haven't perfected it but i try. Smoking some Oroblanco, didn't get the grapefruit pheno but it is good none the less, hence my rambling. Lol



i think the only thin mint crosses i grew have been gelato mochi (which i still run) and the sherb, and both never hermed 

im not playing games trying to get the moisture just perfect so it doesn' herm or whatever somebody's trick is - it's all garbage to me - you shouldn't have to play cosmic checkers with a plant so it doesn't herm on ya....that kind of attitude has ppl breeding with this garbage to continue the decline in stability - which is why there's herms everywhere now as opposed to 10 years ago - somewhere along the line, it became more acceptable, but im not on board with any of that


----------



## Boosky (Jan 22, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i think the only thin mint crosses i grew have been gelato mochi (which i still run) and the sherb, and both never hermed
> 
> im not playing games trying to get the moisture just perfect so it doesn' herm or whatever somebody's trick is - it's all garbage to me - you shouldn't have to play cosmic checkers with a plant so it doesn't herm on ya....that kind of attitude has ppl breeding with this garbage to continue the decline in stability - which is why there's herms everywhere now as opposed to 10 years ago - somewhere along the line, it became more acceptable, but im not on board with any of that


Ok, sorry. I never come on here and want to offend anyone.


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 22, 2021)

Boynana Spliff


----------



## Boosky (Jan 22, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Boynana Spliff
> View attachment 4804183


Bummer dude. I said that in my surfer voice. Spicoli style. Lol


----------



## Boosky (Jan 22, 2021)

Superstitious Bx little fruity, little gas which surprised me. Very potent, straight to the eyes.
Went 91 days.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 22, 2021)

I’m looking for the Stevie Wonder pheno. I will know it when I see it.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 22, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I’m looking for the Stevie Wonder pheno. I will know it when I see it.


I've got no experience with it, bud it sounds like a good one!


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 22, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Superstitious Bx little fruity, little gas which surprised me. Very potent, straight to the eyes.
> Went 91 days.


Superstitious was one that I feel like I slept on.
Really nice bro!


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 22, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Superstitious was one that I feel like I slept on.
> Really nice bro!


I second that. There are a quite a few I'm worried may disappear before I can afford to biy them. The struggle is real


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 22, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I second that. There are a quite a few I'm worried may disappear before I can afford to biy them. The struggle is real


You aren’t lying bro!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 22, 2021)

Good to see you both. And love stalking the thread. Gracious donor keeps surprising me as you keep me day dreaming. TY for that at least. Always a few gens behind your grow but benefit for my patience from your chatter and actual knowledge.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 22, 2021)

This is my fourth one of these and they stayed true to the father structure wise, squat Christmas tree shape. Also hit a Texas Butter that was phenomenal, grown two of these so far. So it's Texas Butter x Superstitious. When I do a little more testing I will have plenty still left over. Now that I have seen their potential and no hermies I will do a full run of just these to get a better idea of phenos available.


----------



## bodhipop (Jan 22, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Superstitious Bx little fruity, little gas which surprised me. Very potent, straight to the eyes.
> Went 91 days.


That cut looks amazing, hope you kept a cut.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 22, 2021)

All the Temple and Dragons I just ran were beasts in my soil. Almost overwhelming issues, heat, health and cold severely limited my bud density and structure. As well as my underfeeding and almost dessicating to remove PM. I'd wear a bodhi logo. Good CHIT MAN. A bit under finished and some guard hairs, hint , hint, but almost cured to final trim Snow Temple.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 22, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> That cut looks amazing, hope you kept a cut.


I have so many seeds of it that I'm sure its in there again. I normally don't keep cuts or mothers, our plant counts are too small for the variety that my wife and I like.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 22, 2021)

Underfinished? With all that amber?! 
Looks nice!


----------



## Boosky (Jan 22, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Underfinished? With all that amber?!
> Looks nice!


I agree, looks just right!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 22, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Ok, sorry. I never come on here and want to offend anyone.



sorry - i didn't mean to make you think i was offended (im really not)


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 22, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Underfinished? With all that amber?!
> Looks nice!


I sincerely thank you. But I'm more golden slowies. Why you diversify. Thank you. Saved my but by a few percentage points in the spread sheet. But yes. You know.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 22, 2021)

@HaroldRocks I'm glad you got that


HaroldRocks said:


> sorry - i didn't mean to make you think i was offended (im really not)


No I really didn't think you were offended, I meant it more like "Sorry I brought up Girl Scout Cookies" I know what you mean about solid genetics. That's why I have all the Bodhi Forum cut crosses but don't know if I'll ever grow them because I have so many other solid genetics. I bought the Forum cut crosses when I was younger, don't shame me. Lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 22, 2021)

Boosky said:


> @HaroldRocks I'm glad you got that
> 
> No I really didn't think you were offended, I meant it more like "Sorry I brought up Girl Scout Cookies" I know what you mean about solid genetics. That's why I have all the Bodhi Forum cut crosses but don't know if I'll ever grow them because I have so many other solid genetics. I bought the Forum cut crosses when I was younger, don't shame me. Lol


I cherish the civility in this thread and following. TY to you and all for keeping it real.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 22, 2021)

It's all good @HaroldRocks its Friday and I'm sure we're all unwinding high as F$ck!


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 22, 2021)

I’m about to fire off a granola funk that for what it’s worth smells absolutely divine in veg! It was a gifted cut but I have that tingly spidey sense feeling that it’s going to be sick, in a good way.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 22, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I’m about to fire off a granola funk that for what it’s worth smells absolutely divine in veg! It was a gifted cut but I have that tingly spidey sense feeling that it’s going to be sick.


My Northern numbed my spidey sense. Wish I had a kick. Nothing but couch lock on hand. Enjoy. 

P.S. Lucky Charms jar teched to something amazing despite the look from over dried bud for the press.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Jan 22, 2021)

Boosky said:


> It's all good @HaroldRocks its Friday and I'm sure we're all unwinding high as F$ck!



all good bro!


----------



## Boosky (Jan 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My Northern numbed my spidey sense. Wish I had a kick. Nothing but couch lock on hand. Enjoy.
> 
> P.S. Lucky Charms jar teched to something amazing despite the look from over dried bud for the press. View attachment 4804253View attachment 4804256


Yummy!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 23, 2021)

*Coastal Seed Co - American Skunk Collection Colombian (11 seeds)*
*Lineage: *American Skunk Selection (Bodhi) x Colombian (Kagyu)
*Type:* Sativa/Indica
*Sex:* Regular
*Yield: *Varies soil and expertise. 1+- #
*Flower Time: *9-10 Weeks
*Number of seeds in the pack: * 11
*Area:* indoor/outdoor


----------



## kroc (Jan 23, 2021)

Dont have a ton of time for a write up but i smoked some acapulco gold from the freebies last night and holy shit, way better than i could of imagined. Zero intersex issues, very long flower time (thinking like 16 weekers). I was stoned for hours, started in my head and slowly turned into a body buzz. Very uplifting with almost zero anxiety, which was surprising considering it had a good bit of flowering time left. I would def pop some of these if you have any, cant wait to hit this lady with some SSDD and dirty sanchez pollen. I had three phenos, two female, one lace leaf female stuck out that i havent flowered yet. Terps were nutty and similar to a marb no27 cigarette


----------



## unomas (Jan 23, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> *Plus a complete restock and some new freebies toooo*


Does this restock include Black Triangle? That’s the one that got away for me


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 23, 2021)

kroc said:


> Dont have a ton of time for a write up but i smoked some acapulco gold from the freebies last night and holy shit, way better than i could of imagined. Zero intersex issues, very long flower time (thinking like 16 weekers). I was stoned for hours, started in my head and slowly turned into a body buzz. Very uplifting with almost zero anxiety, which was surprising considering it had a good bit of flowering time left. I would def pop some of these if you have any, cant wait to hit this lady with some SSDD and dirty sanchez pollen. I had three phenos, two female, one lace leaf female stuck out that i havent flowered yet. Terps were nutty and similar to a marb no27 cigarette


I'm happy to hear your view on this lin3 of AG. I've got some of these, and some from two other breeders. If space ever permits, I'd like to run all of them at once. Compare, preserve each, and cross amoungst each.


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 23, 2021)

Transplanted Banana Spliff (left) and Blue Sunshine (right) into their final, 3.6 gal pots. I'm going to train these gals up a little and flip, probably within 10-14 days. 

Blue Sunshine #2 has joined the boynana in my dining room and also volunteered to provide couple of cuttings for me to practice cloning on.


----------



## kroc (Jan 23, 2021)

also heres a shot of banana punch x 88g13hp freebies, stable as a table so far, and some really nice candy and unripened banana terps, seems like a bit of variation in phenos, but only ran a few.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 23, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I’m about to fire off a granola funk that for what it’s worth smells absolutely divine in veg! It was a gifted cut but I have that tingly spidey sense feeling that it’s going to be sick.


By 'sick' do you mean 'ill'? And by 'ill,' I don't mean 'unwell,' I mean good. Lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 23, 2021)

I mean sick like ill, dope, stupid dank. lol


----------



## jp68 (Jan 23, 2021)

kroc said:


> Dont have a ton of time for a write up but i smoked some acapulco gold from the freebies last night and holy shit, way better than i could of imagined. Zero intersex issues, very long flower time (thinking like 16 weekers). I was stoned for hours, started in my head and slowly turned into a body buzz. Very uplifting with almost zero anxiety, which was surprising considering it had a good bit of flowering time left. I would def pop some of these if you have any, cant wait to hit this lady with some SSDD and dirty sanchez pollen. I had three phenos, two female, one lace leaf female stuck out that i havent flowered yet. Terps were nutty and similar to a marb no27 cigarette


MARB 27


----------



## jp68 (Jan 23, 2021)

kroc said:


> also heres a shot of banana punch x 88g13hp freebies, stable as a table so far, and some really nice candy and unripened banana terps, seems like a bit of variation in phenos, but only ran a few.View attachment 4804746


 the lone female out of my pack hasthat look and the banana fruit punch thing but its a very subtle high. it seems to have an anti anxiety aspect to it but not a thumper, Definitely needs cure time and the densest heaviest thing by far . on the fence with this one


----------



## Boosky (Jan 23, 2021)

Cured Drunken Parrot has my eyes crossed, can barely focus to type this, kinda Drunken like. Potent stuff indeed!


----------



## Boosky (Jan 23, 2021)

So i did end up with one Sunshine Head, thought all three were male. On day 74 I think, will get a bud shot later when lights are on. It look good but still alot of clear trichs. If it tastes like it looks, I will be happy. And sad at the same time cause I didn't take a cut. There aren't enough bud sites to reveg but I still have 8 seeds left. Ok thats it, I gotta stop typing and reading, Drunken Parrot actually has me noxious doing so.


----------



## kroc (Jan 23, 2021)

jp68 said:


> the lone female out of my pack hasthat look and the banana fruit punch thing but its a very subtle high. it seems to have an anti anxiety aspect to it but not a thumper, Definitely needs cure time and the densest heaviest thing by far . on the fence with this one


i actually let that one go because the high was nothing to write home about, def had some chill aspects to it but wasnt unique by any means.


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Jan 23, 2021)

purple northern lights #2


----------



## kroc (Jan 23, 2021)

snagged a budshot of the Acapulco gold from a couple posts up, these were the freebies from jbc on one of the latest drops


----------



## Stickyjones (Jan 23, 2021)

EnigmaticG said:


> How long did you flower her?


I took her 70 days, she probably could've gone another week


----------



## jp68 (Jan 24, 2021)

Boosky said:


> So i did end up with one Sunshine Head, thought all three were male. On day 74 I think, will get a bud shot later when lights are on. It look good but still alot of clear trichs. If it tastes like it looks, I will be happy. And sad at the same time cause I didn't take a cut. There aren't enough bud sites to reveg but I still have 8 seeds left. Ok thats it, I gotta stop typing and reading, Drunken Parrot actually has me noxious doing so.


Those packs were holding. Have an ssdd leaner that produces and checks all the boxes.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 24, 2021)

kroc said:


> i actually let that one go because the high was nothing to write home about, def had some chill aspects to it but wasnt unique by any means.


So no variation in the buzz? Just cropped the first full sized plant and gonna let it cure some. Seriously dense stuff that needs a cure but yea a very light buzz thats almost sativa leaning. Can definitely smoke it all day with out getting laid out


----------



## kroc (Jan 24, 2021)

jp68 said:


> So no variation in the buzz? Just cropped the first full sized plant and gonna let it cure some. Seriously dense stuff that needs a cure but yea a very light buzz thats almost sativa leaning. Can definitely smoke it all day with out getting laid out


sorry i meant i didnt keep that pheno, still flowering another female at the moment. it def seems more hp leaning, very dense nugs and slow onset of bud development, early on smelled like actual gasoline, the sickening smell that gets left on clothes or hands, but seems like a sweet fruitiness is coming through now too


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 24, 2021)

Granola Funk...Squat Plant after 200 years in veg....Smells of Wookie.....


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 24, 2021)

Space Monkey ( wookie pheno) Day 38


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 24, 2021)

Sunshine Daydream (appy leaner) day 38


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 24, 2021)

Sunshine Daydream (bubba leaner) day 38


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 24, 2021)

Space Monkey # 1 Day 38


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 24, 2021)

Sorry about the quality


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 24, 2021)

Gorilla Ghani Day 38


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 24, 2021)

Thank you to all for driving me crazy here. Waiting to exchange some meds for my empty jars to create some limit wiggle room. I now use a jar exchange thing for my gifts. Damn Mason jars were everywhere a few years ago. 

Gotta time indoor autos I owe a grow of. And outdoor photos in MI. Got a lotto number thing? 

But, damn. Keep posting. I'll be sharing my motivational Bodhi soon enough. 

Peace and health.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 25, 2021)

Blueberry mountain did well outdoors last season. Finished early with good mold and mildew resistance. Chemmy aroma with a faint berry smell.


----------



## skuba (Jan 25, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Blueberry mountain did well outdoors last season. Finished early with good mold and mildew resistance. Chemmy aroma with a faint berry smell.View attachment 4806661View attachment 4806662


That looks great


----------



## Myc0maniac (Jan 25, 2021)

Couple of nice More Cowbell phenos on their second run. Just getting my feet wet, exploring, learning in a creepy little dungeon
First one leans towards the hashy, skunky side, and is more frosty with pointed leaf and bud structure. Second one is more rounded, greasy and has a lot more piney and minty notes. Both are potent with plenty of gas and cookies.
View attachment DSC00028.JPG
View attachment DSC00036.JPG


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jan 25, 2021)

Some SSDD diamonds and sauce from one of the 2 or 3 cuts floating around oklahoma atm. Its aight; nice all day effect but not my favorite consistency.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 25, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Blueberry mountain did well outdoors last season. Finished early with good mold and mildew resistance. Chemmy aroma with a faint berry smell.View attachment 4806661View attachment 4806662


I hope one of mine out of the pack is female. So far 4 out of 4 Male, gonna drop 4 more and cross my fingers. Yours looks awesome!


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 25, 2021)

skuba said:


> That looks great


Thanks mang


Boosky said:


> I hope one of mine out of the pack is female. So far 4 out of 4 Male, gonna drop 4 more and cross my fingers. Yours looks awesome!


Thanks. This one was an appalachia leaner which was great for outdoor but the blueberry indica dominant phenos are my favorite for the aroma and high, keep an eye out for them!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jan 25, 2021)

Puffin on some Sakura tonight. Nice head buzz and floral/sour flavor. One of my fav Bodhi strains so far.


----------



## Alejo.tapia (Jan 26, 2021)

Black triangle 
Triangle Kush x 88g13HP


----------



## Alejo.tapia (Jan 26, 2021)

Phone Home 
Triangle Kush x Wookie #15


----------



## hillbill (Jan 26, 2021)

I like both those, Black Triangle can be a day ender, both dank and powerful! 

Have fun!

Welcome!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 26, 2021)

SSDD fest... 4x F2's, 1x F3.


SSDD F1 vegger.


Wookie #41 (Big Fusion) x SSDD, a long ago gift from Mrs B. Never seen anything with this Wookie, so if anybody has any clues, lay 'em on me!


I love me some SSDD!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 26, 2021)

Hey guys, it's been a while since I posted. I was having a little trouble with my soil, but I hired a soil agronomist to help me straighten it out. I was dealing with very low iron and manganese. It kinda ruined my first go with Purple Wookie and Magenta HP, but I got some testers out of it anyways. I had a Purple wookie that was deep purple and the smell/taste was like cereal, I said fruit loops and my wife said Fruity Pebbles. Anyways, I now have a purple strain that is deep purple and very fruity. I'm excited, it's been a while since that has happened. I have plenty of clones, so nothing has been lost. I was just too depressed looking at my crop, but severe iron issues can do that I suppose. I should be back on track very soon. If anyone is having serious issues with their organic soil, they should get their soil tested and hire someone to help with recommendations. Hopefully, I'll have some bomb photos soon.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 26, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> SSDD fest... 4x F2's, 1x F3.
> View attachment 4807913
> 
> SSDD F1 vegger.
> ...


Are you breeding SSDD? I have about 6x packs of original SSDD and I'll share clones of my males and possibly females. Like I mentioned above, I have been dealing with some issues with my soil and I wanted to get it sorted out before I start popping discontinued strains. I learned the hard way that high sodium in soil will cause germination issues, so I'll have some tested soil ready before I pop these packs.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 26, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Yep Im buying all the Wookie crosses
> 
> Actually.. The passion fruit hashplant and Happy Trails look like super interesting lines. Extremely exotic terp profiles, from what B says.
> 
> This will probably be a big order.


I thought that you didn't like the Wookie???


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 26, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Wookie #41 (Big Fusion) x SSDD, a long ago gift from Mrs B. Never seen anything with this Wookie, so if anybody has any clues, lay 'em on me!


I ran this a couple of years back, I remember a strong citronella smell from them. I don't like talking down about strains, but I think that there is a reason why this one didnt make the main stream. I wouldn't buy a pack of it and I think that I had it as freebie. Then again, with F1 seeds you can hit and miss on packs. You could have a completely different exp than I did, that's why I don't want to talk down about them. I was talking crap about lazy lightning/cocoon and someone else found a keeper pheno from it. I find this to be a major flaw when talking about favorite seed packs. Like my first pack of SSDD had 9 males in it, 2 decent females, and one runt female. I didn't have a good exp with it, but I know that others had way better luck than I did. It's easy to forget that F1's can vary a LOT. Good luck with it!


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 26, 2021)

A few pics of my girls @ 7 weeks since flip.

Strawberry Goji 1 thru 7. I had to cull one due to it turning hermie.
#1


#2


#3


#4


#5


#6


#7


Twin Flame 1 thru 3
#1


#2


#3


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 26, 2021)

Twin Flame #4



I will run them for about 10 to 14 more days. Should be finished then


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 26, 2021)

Going to try to describe the smells on them. From the first pic to the last.

Strawberry Goji 1 thru 7
#1 - Very much sour diesel with a bit of skunk and floral. Love the smell on this one but it's not what I'm looking for. Leaves are very sativa and she gets tall.

#2 - Some Sour diesel and floral smells. Very similar to #1 in growth pattern but slightly denser buds.

#3 - These clones died and I'm pissed. This is what I was looking for. Big fat Goji smelling buds. Slightly OG and floral. Pretty dense all the way down the branches. So pissed these clones died.

#4 and #5 - Two very nice surprises. True Goji smell with a berry undertone. Is it strawberry? I dunno but it is DEFINITELY berry and not fruity. #4 has some really pretty orange hairs and the #5 has the deeper berry smell. Very dark green trichome filled leaves.

#6 and #7 - I usually associate the growth on these two with bag seed. Very leafy at first but #6 has exploded with bud in the last week and # 7 has fattened up as well. They have a floral scent with a bit of diesel. Nothing spectacular about these. The lowers are quite leafy and I will probably remove them for bubble hash.

Twin Flame 1 thru 4. I have 2 more but couldn't get to them. Maybe next time. The hps light had turned on while taking pics and you guys really missed out on the colors of these things. Most had the same growth pattern and many of the calyxes were spooging explosive growth with tons of new hairs. Some looked like they were fox tails but the same growth pattern was up and down each branch.

#1 - Exploding calyxes all over. Lavender smells. Floral smells.

#2 - smaller plant but the buds smelled unfuckingbelieveable. Floral/Fruity/Skunky it had a bit of everything. Dense buds down every branch. So sticky my fingers were almost glued up.

#3 - More exploding colorful calyxes in a much bigger pattern than #1. Same smells as #1. Most of the Twin Flame smelled very identical except for #2.

#4 - Looks like it's fox tailing but the buds are growing like that all the way down to the bottom. Very dense buds as well. Smells like lavender and peanuts.


----------



## GranolaFunkin’ (Jan 26, 2021)

First time growing granola funk , and ws wondering if you have any tips for a first timer


----------



## GranolaFunkin’ (Jan 26, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Is this your first time running gf?


It’s mine. Any tips for me perhaps ?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 26, 2021)

GranolaFunkin’ said:


> It’s mine. Any tips for me perhaps ?


Haven’t grown it, sorry. I was probably going to ask you something but can’t remember. Good luck!!


----------



## tko2184 (Jan 26, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> Puffin on some Sakura tonight. Nice head buzz and floral/sour flavor. One of my fav Bodhi strains so far.


Is this potent? Would u run again I’ve a pack and don’t know


----------



## unomas (Jan 26, 2021)

Alejo.tapia said:


> Black triangle
> Triangle Kush x 88g13HP
> View attachment 4807577


Where did you get the seeds? Did you get them recently?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 26, 2021)

SketchyGrower said:


> a lovely collection indeed! here is my little start..
> Apollo 11 Genius Pheno F3
> Gorilla Arm x A11 Genius Pheno
> Clusterfunk
> ...


That NL cross would be old school. I grew BCSC Couchlock (NL#5 x Afghani) and had a NL pheno that was something else. Hard to build a tolerance to that one.

It was 2003 when I had that NL pheno and I had just finished running a pack of DJ’s Blueberry. Boy what I’d do to have those two packs today. I consider myself lucky but didn’t know how to grow out the Blueberry proper though. My buddy would ball up the bud and hot knife it. Said it tasted better than hash. Lol


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jan 27, 2021)

tko2184 said:


> Is this potent? Would u run again I’ve a pack and don’t know


Yeah the Bubba leaner (short pheno) is extremely potent. Look for that one. Need to veg a lot longer through. I'd say 2 months at least for a decent yield.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jan 27, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I ran this a couple of years back, I remember a strong citronella smell from them. I don't like talking down about strains, but I think that there is a reason why this one didnt make the main stream. I wouldn't buy a pack of it and I think that I had it as freebie. Then again, with F1 seeds you can hit and miss on packs. You could have a completely different exp than I did, that's why I don't want to talk down about them. I was talking crap about lazy lightning/cocoon and someone else found a keeper pheno from it. I find this to be a major flaw when talking about favorite seed packs. Like my first pack of SSDD had 9 males in it, 2 decent females, and one runt female. I didn't have a good exp with it, but I know that others had way better luck than I did. It's easy to forget that F1's can vary a LOT. Good luck with it!


Hey hearing the good, bad, and ugly in a review thread is why I'm here. Thing is, we all grow differently, even if everything does seem exactly the same, lol, and get different results. I'll let you know how it works out, and thanks for the luck, can't have too much of that with farmin'!


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 27, 2021)

(Hells angels OG x Sunshine Daydream) Full sun, no cover outdoor, 100gal living soil.

Very frosty in appearance smell is a fruit smoothie flavor that doesn’t exist. (Smelled like gassy OG during grow.)

Effect: always hard to tell smoke all day. Won’t knock you on your ass. Very chill weed. Casual smokers prefer it and love that smell it gives off. I’d grow it again its for sure a headstash variety when you want that chill out effect without turning into a couch cushion. 

I planted the chem1 x ssdd this time around so knock one of those out first and then go back to the haog x ssdd see what else is in. Don’t hold onto these seeds if you have them, plant it and smoke it, share the herb.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 27, 2021)

Does any one have a line on raspberry hash plant seeds or cuts?


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Jan 27, 2021)

Angus Hung said:


> Does any one have a line on raspberry hash plant seeds or cuts?


Great Lakes Genetics has four packs of Raspberry Hashplant (goji raz x 88g13hp) in stock.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 27, 2021)

cool thnx


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 27, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I thought that you didn't like the Wookie???


No, I dislike Goji, Strawberry Milk, and PU males. I like Ghash, SSDD, SL, Appy, and haven’t run enough Wookie to form an opinion.

I hear there is a rank ASS male male on deck.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 27, 2021)

currently running the unicorn milk and will probably be cracking strawberry headband or dazzleberry right after i sort thru the milks. , Did bodhi ever use a goji male?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 27, 2021)

jp68 said:


> currently running the unicorn milk and will probably be cracking strawberry headband or dazzleberry right after i sort thru the milks. , Did bodhi ever use a goji male?


I may be mistaken with that one. May have been one of the 20 goji female variations. They aren’t bad plants, just nothing really special about them. I found that the original Goji was pretty much perfect and it’s crosses weren’t as good.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 27, 2021)

Anyone use black triangle in crosses here? If so did you use a keeper mom or a male? Results?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jan 28, 2021)

Houstini said:


> Anyone use black triangle in crosses here? If so did you use a keeper mom or a male? Results?


Doc D has used his keeper female BT in lots of crosses. Seems to give great results, and it’s still in rotation like 5 years later.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 28, 2021)

Houstini said:


> Anyone use black triangle in crosses here? If so did you use a keeper mom or a male? Results?


Pretty sure @Useful Seeds has been auctioning off packs with both a Black Triangle male and female lately.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 28, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I may be mistaken with that one. May have been one of the 20 goji female variations. They aren’t bad plants, just nothing really special about them. I found that the original Goji was pretty much perfect and it’s crosses weren’t as good.


Respect freebies used a goji male . My Bbhp X Goji is some serious fire and im curious as to why bodhi never went that route cuz the male seemed legit


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 28, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Respect freebies used a goji male . My Bbhp X Goji is some serious fire and im curious as to why bodhi never went that route cuz the male seemed legit


I have that freebie pack. Now I want to grow
Them. How was the flower time. Indoor or out?


----------



## jp68 (Jan 28, 2021)

Indoor from 9 to 10 depending on pheno, Got 6 girls out of 10 with a wide range of phenos. Only breeder besides bodhi and csi in the stable and its one of the more potent one sat that. Funny thing is the cross was a mix of the first 2 bodhi packs that were ever popped . Ran em forever and regretted letting em go so when i recieved these packs it was a no brainer


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 28, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Indoor from 9 to 10 depending on pheno, Got 6 girls out of 10 with a wide range of phenos. Only breeder besides bodhi and csi in the stable and its one of the more potent one sat that. Funny thing is the cross was a mix of the first 2 bodhi packs that were ever popped . Ran em forever and regretted letting em go so when i recieved these packs it was a no brainer


Awesome I’ll make sure to make those in the soil this year.


----------



## Siddaseeds (Jan 28, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Didnt need more seeds but now they gotta go and add descriptions to suck me back in





Bad Dawg said:


> *You all must have preyed with me last night. And they were answered!!!!!!! *
> 
> *BODHI Spring 2021 New Releases Coming to Greatlakes Genetics in February 2021**
> 
> ...


Come to papa Happy Trails


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 28, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> No, I dislike Goji, Strawberry Milk, and PU males. I like Ghash, SSDD, SL, Appy, and haven’t run enough Wookie to form an opinion.
> 
> I hear there is a rank ASS male male on deck.


I wasn't trying to be rude, just trying to get your opinion and clarify. My reasoning for grabbing a bunch of wookie strains was because Bodhi has put so much into that strain, so I expected it to be stellar.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 28, 2021)

jp68 said:


> currently running the unicorn milk and will probably be cracking strawberry headband or dazzleberry right after i sort thru the milks. , Did bodhi ever use a goji male?


I have 2x packs of DazzleBerry here...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 28, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Hey hearing the good, bad, and ugly in a review thread is why I'm here. Thing is, we all grow differently, even if everything does seem exactly the same, lol, and get different results. I'll let you know how it works out, and thanks for the luck, can't have too much of that with farmin'!


If I was going to name that strain, I would call it Tiki Torch because it smells like citronella and fuel. You might like it, but my wife HATED it. Good luck with it though, maybe you will have more luck than I did!


----------



## Bears_win (Jan 28, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Respect freebies used a goji male . My Bbhp X Goji is some serious fire and im curious as to why bodhi never went that route cuz the male seemed legit



I got 2 freebie respect genetics from JBC last year 
Dla#5x goji 
goji F2

Both were absolutely bonkers. I would pay $$ for respects work, 

and the only things that I’ve run of his was based off the goji male. IMO its a workhorse and I dont know why bodhi didn’t release lines off that male


----------



## Siddaseeds (Jan 29, 2021)

Bears_win said:


> I got 2 freebie respect genetics from JBC last year
> Dla#5x goji
> goji F2
> 
> ...


Goji F2 sounds incredible


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 29, 2021)

Holy I’m addicted to smelling my plants this round. Sunshine Daydream’s Space Monkeys and Gorilla Ghani run organic living soil sure do throw some serious funk. No sense trying to figure smells til the end. My wookie pheno is transitioning from nutty citrus to a sweet chem funk with citrus on the back end. Very unique flower structure for sure too.
Glad I found Bohdi Seeds and this thread. Oh and Hillbill for recommending Space monkey. His unbiased reports of bohdi’s gear is a great tool


----------



## Siddaseeds (Jan 29, 2021)

My Sunshine Daydream smells like Cape Gooseberries shes a beauty


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 29, 2021)

Siddaseeds said:


> My Sunshine Daydream smells like Cape Gooseberries shes a beauty


Pretty complex smells from my appy and bubba pheno’s. Glad I have both so I can see the difference in effects. Both of mine have berry. Appy seems like a sharp berry almost sour and the other has a softer berry just starting.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jan 29, 2021)

Speaking of Space Monkey. What is the average time frame for flower? 8-9 week?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 29, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Speaking of Space Monkey. What is the average time frame for flower? 8-9 week?


I think so yes but probably pheno dependant and when you like to harvest. My wookie pheno will probably be close to 8 weeks


----------



## atm420 (Jan 29, 2021)

Planted a few seeds almost 3 weeks ago, one of them being Dazzleberry. She smells rather pungent already & stinking up my house. Very skunky. So excited for flowering already, but she has a ways to go yet. She has an interesting leaf mutation on one of the leaves. Over fed her the other day. That's why there are a few spots.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 29, 2021)

Sunshine Head, sorry about the yellow I missed lights out. Will get another tomorrow morning for better idea, it’s frosty!


----------



## Boosky (Jan 29, 2021)

Won’t be yellow for long, got me an LED.


----------



## jp68 (Jan 30, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Sunshine Head, sorry about the yellow I missed lights out. Will get another tomorrow morning for better idea, it’s frosty!


The smokes the best part


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 30, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Blueberry mountain did well outdoors last season. Finished early with good mold and mildew resistance. Chemmy aroma with a faint berry smell.View attachment 4806661View attachment 4806662


That outdoor looks better than the fake King Kush i'm smoking on from the online dispensary. Damn fine job.


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 30, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> That NL cross would be old school. I grew BCSC Couchlock (NL#5 x Afghani) and had a NL pheno that was something else. Hard to build a tolerance to that one.
> 
> It was 2003 when I had that NL pheno and I had just finished running a pack of DJ’s Blueberry. Boy what I’d do to have those two packs today. I consider myself lucky but didn’t know how to grow out the Blueberry proper though. My buddy would ball up the bud and hot knife it. Said it tasted better than hash. Lol


My uncle grew that same Couchlock. To this day it's the strongest smelling most potent strain I have ever smoked. He also had Afghan Dream, that shit was killer too.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 30, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> That outdoor looks better than the fake King Kush i'm smoking on from the online dispensary. Damn fine job.


Thanks. I grew everything in the middle of a huge field at my buddy's farm. The unlimited sunlight and no shade really helped get the buds dense and frosty.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 30, 2021)

Mango Lotus and Granola Funk....Final Pics
The clone of Granola Funk is growing twice as fast as the original turtle....I also have another pheno going into flower now
Both plants have high pm resistance


----------



## SFnone (Jan 30, 2021)

Houstini said:


> Anyone use black triangle in crosses here? If so did you use a keeper mom or a male? Results?


I made some chucks a while ago with several BT females and 2 luckydog double krush males. It wasn't anything of superb keeper quality, just for fun. I haven't popped anything yet, and the seeded plants were outside in ground and got messed up by early cold weather towards the end, but I have lots of seeds if anyone wants some. Not through riu of course. Would have to be through email or something... I'm not 100% about viability because of the cold issue, but would be free. Anyone who wants to mess around with halfass chucks, pm. The two strains looked similar side by side. Double Krush was frostier... I think maybe there is something to the idea that tk is a close chem relative...


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2021)

Did Black Triangle x Copper Chem f2, only flowered one, was strong without much couchlock.

Not yet grown my Black Triangle x (Space Monkey x Sleeskunk).


----------



## Alejo.tapia (Jan 31, 2021)

Black triangle 

I moved the closet and left the ozone very close to them and they had that burn on the leaves, they have been sown since January 6 and the first males begin to appear
I will transplant them to be able to do f2 with open pollination


----------



## Alejo.tapia (Jan 31, 2021)

Estas son 11 Phone home 
TRIANGLE KUSH X WOOKIE 15
Misma fecha de black triangle 
Aún sin mostrar sexo


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hey guys, been away for a bit but now I'm back in the action. Got a lot to report on, but first I'm going to review the *Waking Dream* (_White Fire OG x Sunshine Daydream)._

Popped 4 beans, 3 strong males and 1 fabulous female. Grown under 600watt Phlizon LED (cheap ass Amazon light)in Smart Pots with Happy Frog potting soil, fed only spring water. The lone female had great growth structure throughout her life cycle, many branches that supported themselves, strong thick stem, just a picture perfect plant. Was the tallest plant in the garden and also the strongest in terms of branch strength. Round golfball nuggets everywhere with Dark green foliage that showed no signs of nutrient deficiencies/excess, healthy as can be. During the flowering stage that plant gave off a menthol blueberry-ish stem rub, resin rub was more gasoline-menthol mix. Flowered for 62 days @ 11 ON/13 OFF but my temps were super low the entire life cycle, ~62 F; I'm almost positive this affected yield in a negative way (still the highest yielding plant tho), but she handled it fine, with only some slight leaf curling. Hung and slow dried for 14 days, after which i was left with some of the frostiest, most beautiful flowers I've grown yet. The buds stink of Triangle Kush & Chem fumes and soft berry-scented dryer sheets. The berry is muted for the most part due to the overpowering hashy, earthy OG-Chem skunk fuel. Very Odoriferous and tasty. A complex blend of skunk, gas fumes and citrusy, berry-flavored fabric softener stains the mouth and nasal passages upon exhale. Effects are very much a mix of mental euphoria and strong somatic relaxation. A great option for midday medicating where strong relief is needed but without the narcotic effect. I would grow this again without hesitation, highly recommended.


----------



## copkilller (Jan 31, 2021)

So, this is my first indoor photoperiod grow, in this newly built trap room, i figured i'd go with some Bodhi seeds, and start with a strain/pheno hunt. I'm using Roots organics Original soil, in 3gal pots... they are going to be so very small for how big these plants already got. I have:

Hollyweed
Cluster Funk
Mango Lotus
Purple Wookie V2
Granola Funk remix
Terpenado
Mountain Temple

I planted 5 of each, so 35 total, i'm left with 15 females only.
After 2 weeks of flower, and after i finally killed the last hermie, i took one clone off each flowering female plants, This is my first time cloning indoor also


----------



## Boosky (Jan 31, 2021)

Started Black Triangle, Secret Chief, Hollyweed and more Sunshine Head because of what I am about to pull down. I normally don't run the same strain back to back because I have so many seeds to go through and so little time but it looks worthy. I have eight beans left so maybe I will get something similar and take clones next time.


----------



## Bears_win (Jan 31, 2021)

Siddaseeds said:


> Goji F2 sounds incredible


 There was 2 phenotypes I found.

“Perfect pheno”lighter green

absolutely perfect Plant structure, density and High trichomes. More Resistant to pests and 0 PM. Big yielder. Outdoor recommended. It’s the too

Purple pheno “Darker hues 

density And bud structure was a notch down from the dominant structure but it was purple. I let it go a little longer and it really kicked out the Purple hues.

Unfortunately I didn’t save either of these.
Cest la vie .

mother lode seeds has F2s based off the ancient OG. Should be similar.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 31, 2021)

Bears_win said:


> There was 2 phenotypes I found.
> 
> “Perfect pheno”lighter green
> 
> ...


The dogs of cannabis. Lol


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 1, 2021)

Just picked up Jager hashplant (jager x 88g13hp) laughing lemon (lemon Thai x omg) and Purple Mana (mana x PU) off of GLO Seedbank. I will for sure run the jagerHP outside. I only got these packs because they were labeled as “LIMITED”.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 1, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Started Black Triangle, Secret Chief, Hollyweed and more Sunshine Head because of what I am about to pull down. I normally don't run the same strain back to back because I have so many seeds to go through and so little time but it looks worthy. I have eight beans left so maybe I will get something similar and take clones next time.


Crack that entire bag of sunshine head and take cuts and save yourself some grief later on. Stuffs damn near elite and it produces


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 1, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Just picked up Jager hashplant (jager x 88g13hp) laughing lemon (lemon Thai x omg) and Purple Mana (mana x PU) off of GLO Seedbank. I will for sure run the jagerHP outside. I only got these packs because they were labeled as “LIMITED”.


Just so ya know, that dude puts seeds for sale that arent even in his possession yet.....so you just paid for seeds that he doesn't even have at the moment....now ya gotta wait for him to get them....kinda not too cool


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 1, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Just so ya know, that dude puts seeds for sale that arent even in his possession yet.....so you just paid for seeds that he doesn't even have at the moment....now ya gotta wait for him to get them....kinda not too cool


I’m aware. I’ve ordered from him before lol.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 1, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I’m aware. I’ve ordered from him before lol.



cool - yea he's never not come through for me either, but im not too sure i like that practice


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 1, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Just so ya know, that dude puts seeds for sale that arent even in his possession yet.....so you just paid for seeds that he doesn't even have at the moment....now ya gotta wait for him to get them....kinda not too cool


I've ordered from him before. He's not as prompt as other seedbanks, but the orders always come through. He has low prices. That is his only advantage, and everything else about him is frankly unsavory.

Low prices aside, his behavior on IG is really sketchy. He has 5 accounts, HE COMMUNICATES IN ALL CAPS, has disabled all comments, and google nixed his most recent email for unauthorized behavior (whatever that means), probably because he emails invoices directly. And he has a history of issues, even if they've never affected me. Not really sure. Personally, it seems like he comes off as a pollen chucker with an inflated sense of self-worth that genuinely doesn't care about his customer base or the community. "The Real Flavor Creator" sounds so pompous. No idea why stand up guys like Nspecta, Bodhi trust him despite all that noise but that's not for me to decide. I at least trust those two, and they choose to place their trust in GLO, but the jury is still out with me.

Anyway back on topic --- selling seeds you haven't acquired yet is sketchy and I wouldn't put it past GLO to do that.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 1, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> I've ordered from him before. He's not as prompt as other seedbanks, but the orders always come through. He has low prices. That is his only advantage, and everything else about him is frankly unsavory.
> 
> Low prices aside, his behavior on IG is really sketchy. He has 5 accounts, HE COMMUNICATES IN ALL CAPS, has disabled all comments, and google nixed his most recent email for unauthorized behavior (whatever that means), probably because he emails invoices directly. And he has a history of issues, even if they've never affected me. Not really sure. Personally, it seems like he comes off as a pollen chucker with an inflated sense of self-worth that genuinely doesn't care about his customer base or the community. "The Real Flavor Creator" sounds so pompous. No idea why stand up guys like Nspecta, Bodhi trust him despite all that noise but that's not for me to decide. I at least trust those two, and they choose to place their trust in GLO, but the jury is still out with me.
> 
> Anyway back on topic --- selling seeds you haven't acquired yet is sketchy and I wouldn't put it past GLO to do that.



So he definitely did that with the last order when i ordered the banana spliff....i paid for them, waited, and then saw him saying a couple weeks later saying that he finally met up with B to get the beans...took about a month for me to get them, which i was fine with - i wasn't in a rush....i just definitley thought it was shady that he's selling beans he doesn't have...which he's obviously doing again because jbc and glg both dont have there's yet, just like last time...but you don't see them selling anything they dont have

oh yea i stopped following him and anybody else who acts like him on IG (there's no shortage of those guys in the seed game for whatever reason) 

a friend of mine, who placed an order on the spliffs too, like about 10 days before i did, had to email mr flavorcreator (wtf is the flavor anyway and who cares lol) because it was like 2 months later and he never got his order....and flavyboy had to look it up and said oh i forgot to send yours, and then he sent them....so i mean he still came through - but cmon man - get your shit together.....so i can see why a lot of guys complain about him....there's a lot of reports of ppl not getting their orders....not really sure how true they are but u don't see complaints from most of these other banks like you do with that guy...so i'd say im done ordering there after the pre-sale stuff...i mean idk what if something happens with dude, he's got my money, he's waiting to still get the beans, and here i am wondering wtf - right?


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 1, 2021)

from GLO's emails, dunno if it's even worth it


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 1, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> View attachment 4813475
> 
> from GLO's emails, dunno if it's even worth it


Just for the record GLG will be doing $60 per pack of Bodhis new drop when it happens. With some new bodhi Freebies. And there are some great new Bad Dawg freebies for Valentines promo.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 1, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> Just for the record GLG will be doing $60 per pack of Bodhis new drop when it happens. With some new bodhi Freebies. And there are some great new Bad Dawg freebies for Valentines promo.


Care to share what the new Bad Dawg freebies are?


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 1, 2021)

GLO is fine. GLG is fine also....pick your poison....


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 1, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Care to share what the new Bad Dawg freebies are?


I am germ testing them as we speak. But I am hoping for a *Wedding Cake BX* (Wedding Cake x Cake Fighter) for the main freebie at the 139 price.
And with no place to go all summer we made freebies.
So I have a lot of options coming. With Sunshine 4, Cake fighter, Runaway bride, Bye-ya, Mendo cookies, Indigo Child BX ,Thunder F**k Mountain . I have tested mothers and grew out the fathers. Should be lots to play with this year.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 1, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> GLO is fine. GLG is fine also....pick your poison....


GLO is cheap, sure, but they do this strange thing where usually only 2x are "in stock" at a time. Perhaps I picked up something very cool and limited, and then something else very cool and limited when he updated the stock the next day. But no buy 2 get 1 freebie I guess bc of technicalities ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Btw this is what cool seedbanks do. TONS of Bad Dawg freebies + 1 from Bodhi + 1 from 8th Ave. Thanks GLG!!! (Xmas gift if anyone's wondering)


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 1, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> GLO is cheap, sure, but they do this strange thing where usually only 2x are "in stock" at a time. Perhaps I picked up something very cool and limited, and then something else very cool and limited when he updated the stock the next day. But no freebie I guess bc of technicalities ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Btw this is what cool seedbanks do. Thanks GLG!!! (Xmas gift if anyone's wondering)


Glad you like it. The Dragons Blood tee is my Favorite.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 1, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> Glad you like it. The Dragons Blood tee is my Favorite.


Yes! I wear it a lot. The DBHP koozie is also my new fav (and I don't even like koozies).


----------



## jp68 (Feb 1, 2021)

Been using JBC for years and if i was to go elsewhere id go with GLG before glo thats for sure. glo doesnt seem to get much love over in the Csi thread either.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 1, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Crack that entire bag of sunshine head and take cuts and save yourself some grief later on. Stuffs damn near elite and it produces


Will do, might as well save some pollen from the males if its that worthy. Be fun to play with for the other Headband crosses I have. Thanks for the info!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 1, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> GLO is cheap, sure, but they do this strange thing where usually only 2x are "in stock" at a time. Perhaps I picked up something very cool and limited, and then something else very cool and limited when he updated the stock the next day. But no buy 2 get 1 freebie I guess bc of technicalities ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Btw this is what cool seedbanks do. TONS of Bad Dawg freebies + 1 from Bodhi + 1 from 8th Ave. Thanks GLG!!! (Xmas gift if anyone's wondering)



Right i forgot about that one too - there's only 1 or 2 packs available, which he doesn't even have, then they sell, and all of a sudden there's another 2 packs available, like ppl don't notice that happening either 

so was their ever a fake flavor creator? maybe i missed it idk


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 1, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Right i forgot about that one too - there's only 1 or 2 packs available, which he doesn't even have, then they sell, and all of a sudden there's another 2 packs available, like ppl don't notice that happening either
> 
> so was their ever a fake flavor creator? maybe i missed it idk


Never any fails or flaws on my Bodhi orders with GLG.


----------



## dopefest (Feb 1, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> Glad you like it. The Dragons Blood tee is my Favorite.


 Where can we snag these?? Are they available?


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 1, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> so was their ever a fake flavor creator? maybe i missed it idk


this is our guy before he got a degree in terpology


----------



## dopefest (Feb 1, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> this is our guy before he got a degree in terpology


What's a terp? HAAAA gets me every time


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 1, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> I am germ testing them as we speak. But I am hoping for a *Wedding Cake BX* (Wedding Cake x Cake Fighter) for the main freebie at the 139 price.
> And with no place to go all summer we made freebies.
> So I have a lot of options coming. With Sunshine 4, Cake fighter, Runaway bride, Bye-ya, Mendo cookies, Indigo Child BX ,Thunder F**k Mountain . I have tested mothers and grew out the fathers. Should be lots to play with this year.


Sounds awesome, I’ve got a little wedding cake burning right now... for what it’s worth I’ve been beyond happy with my Great Lakes Genetics experiences. Two orders both were as swift as can be. On the first I had just missed a promo by a day and didn’t realize it so I mentioned it they threw in an extra gift of Pinesoul, I’m almost more stoked about that one than anything. Then an OM4 Christmas gift? Plus all the Bad Dawg crosses? Cmon. Goin for that nicest guy of the year award?


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Feb 2, 2021)

I just found out that there was a blue sunshine on GLG(been looking for blue dream) I go to sleep and wake up and its out of stock D: anyone know where else I can get them from ? Or will they restock?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 2, 2021)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> I just found out that there was a blue sunshine on GLG(been looking for blue dream) I go to sleep and wake up and its out of stock D: anyone know where else I can get them from ? Or will they restock?


I did order more packs, but they were listed as limited. So I will not know if I receive any until my order arrives. Thanks for cking.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 2, 2021)

Just follow the directions at JBC and at GLG, been using both for about 6 years. Not a single anomaly from either. Selection and best freebies, go to GLG, if you want to plant before the Super Bowl, JBC!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 2, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Sounds awesome, I’ve got a little wedding cake burning right now... for what it’s worth I’ve been beyond happy with my Great Lakes Genetics experiences. Two orders both were as swift as can be. On the first I had just missed a promo by a day and didn’t realize it so I mentioned it they threw in an extra gift of Pinesoul, I’m almost more stoked about that one than anything. Then an OM4 Christmas gift? Plus all the Bad Dawg crosses? Cmon. Goin for that nicest guy of the year award?


Thanks for all your support and the kind words.  

Please forward this message to Mrs. Bad Dawg. 



dopefest said:


> Where can we snag these?? Are they available?


We give out Tees with orders over $139 during certain promos.

I am working on a new shirt now. But might do a pick your shirt promo before the new one is ready.
Depends on the timing of the new shirt.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 2, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> Just for the record GLG will be doing $60 per pack of Bodhis new drop when it happens. With some new bodhi Freebies. And there are some great new Bad Dawg freebies for Valentines promo.


$60 a pack, BOGO? I know, wishful thinking. That does mean the difference between me spending $120 or $240 though.


----------



## shabazz47 (Feb 2, 2021)

Anybody run Strawberry goji, mountain temple, and/or soulmate ? Looking for any info
Thanks


----------



## copkilller (Feb 2, 2021)

I also had great a experience with great lake genetics, i got so many free bodhi, and, bad dawg seeds
i did not plant the bad dawg seeds, but i heard that i should have

this is a Cluster Funk at 3 weeks of flower, that was stretching way taller that the other plants, so i bend the top yesterday, never done this "on purpose" before


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 2, 2021)

shabazz47 said:


> Anybody run Strawberry goji, mountain temple, and/or soulmate ? Looking for any info
> Thanks


Start about 100 pages back and start reading. Alternatively, the search function works great...you can even search specific threads. Even Google brings up search results from rollitup.

Short answer: yes, you'll find some details and pics of all 3 in this thread


----------



## hillbill (Feb 2, 2021)

Soulmate and Old Soul highly rated on the hill here.

Recommend


----------



## Boosky (Feb 2, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Start about 100 pages back and start reading. Alternatively, the search function works great...you can even search specific threads. Even Google brings up search results from rollitup.
> 
> Short answer: yes, you'll find some details and pics of all 3 in this thread


He speaks the truth!


----------



## Boosky (Feb 2, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Soulmate and Old Soul highly rated on the hill here.
> 
> Recommend


That Pinesoul cut is awesome! Good to hear on the Old Soul. Thanks


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 2, 2021)

Is the black triangle impossible to get these days? I'd love to snag that strain


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 3, 2021)

Boosky said:


> $60 a pack, BOGO? I know, wishful thinking. That does mean the difference between me spending $120 or $240 though.


We can all dream


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Is the black triangle impossible to get these days? I'd love to snag that strain


It was not on the current order list. So I assume it is gone for good.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 3, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> It was not on the current order list. So I assume it is gone for good.


What are the new freebies


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Is the black triangle impossible to get these days? I'd love to snag that strain


GLG does have an ongoing Generic Seeds promo which includes a pack of 12 Black Triangle F2 seeds as a freebie.





Great Lakes Genetics ?


Got one of those LVTK Fighters at 26days right now. Excellent cross! 3 Stardawg J x Apollo 13f4 in early veg.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Is the black triangle impossible to get these days? I'd love to snag that strain





Bad Dawg said:


> It was not on the current order list. So I assume it is gone for good.


I’m telling you all right now.. Electric Cowboy (Larry OG x Ghash) is Black Triangles much more attractive sister who doesn’t get much attention. I highly recommend that cross.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 3, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I’m telling you all right now.. Electric Cowboy (Larry OG x Ghash) is Black Triangles much more attractive sister who doesn’t get much attention. I highly recommend that cross.


Word sounds good to me, love me some lemon terps, always found lemon very tasty smoke especially on exhale. I have a few tk pack crosses anyways, I'm about to get my marshmellow og wet this week.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Word sounds good to me, love me some lemon terps, always found lemon very tasty smoke especially on exhale. I have a few tk pack crosses anyways, I'm about to get my marshmellow og wet this week.


The lemon on my cut is present, but balanced with the other terps. It’s got a nice solvent front end, and the lemon vanilla notes compete on the back end to the point that it almost smells and tastes like nutty minty lemon. The high is really good too. Dare I say.. Almost like Goji? Uplifting, calming, but not sedating. No crash.

The rosin is really nice too




This is the only dried flower shot I have.. It’s a lower I kept for the headstash, but it should give you a good idea of what to expect with a good keeper pheno.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 3, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> The lemon on my cut is present, but balanced with the other terps. It’s got a nice solvent front end, and the lemon vanilla notes compete on the back end to the point that it almost smells and tastes like nutty minty lemon. The high is really good too. Dare I say.. Almost like Goji? Uplifting, calming, but not sedating. No crash.
> 
> The rosin is really nice too
> 
> ...


Nice man, those top buds look solid. Speaking of goji- I ran it years ago, my buddy had a cut he ran for years. Was some fire, only thing I didn't like about it was this pheno had weak stems/stalk even feeding with silca, she just wanted to flop, no matter stakes or trellis. Was very soaring high though, got you absolutely ripped. Beautiful bright-lime green bud and great trichome coverage. I have a buddy that still asks about it because he liked it so much.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice man, those top buds look solid. Speaking of goji- I ran it years ago, my buddy had a cut he ran for years. Was some fire, only thing I didn't like about it was this pheno had weak stems/stalk even feeding with silca, she just wanted to flop, no matter stakes or trellis. Was very soaring high though, got you absolutely ripped. Beautiful bright-lime green bud and great trichome coverage. I have a buddy that still asks about it because he liked it so much.


And I tell that buddy that's asks about the goji....here's your gelato dude, have a nice day. Lol


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 3, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> What are the new freebies


Sorry we do not get to pick the freebies. But these are what may be at GLG.
But we are always blessed by Mr B.

*Skunk Hashplant (hs33) outdoor skunk revival #1 (releasing some of my random skunk work for the community to enjoy)

Black Triangle x Strawberry Milk

Purple Unicorn x SSDD

PNW HP x SSDD

Skunk VA x OMG. Out Door

Skunk VA xSSDD. Out Door*


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 3, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> GLG does have an ongoing Generic Seeds promo which includes a pack of 12 Black Triangle F2 seeds as a freebie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Dividedsky 


Dividedsky said:


> Is the black triangle impossible to get these days? I'd love to snag that strain


Generic seeds did a open pollination of Black Triangle . There are 20 seeds in the freebies pack and their is a great grow log at








Black Triangle


3/11/18 The earth is less 2 packs of seeds. Soon to be many more. Thanks for making these available Bodhi. Till next time, Keep it up!




www.z-labs.nl





And I will ask Mr B if he is making any more or if he is making F2,s. If he is not Generic seeds will offer some up for sale. Thanks for checking. BD


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 3, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> Sorry we do not get to pick the freebies. But these are what may be at GLG.
> But we are always blessed by Mr B.
> 
> *Skunk Hashplant (hs33) outdoor skunk revival #1 (releasing some of my random skunk work for the community to enjoy)
> ...


Skunk Va x OMG, weeeeee!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 3, 2021)

Sunshine Daydream (Bubba leaner) Day 48
Sorry about pic quality


----------



## Boogieblack (Feb 3, 2021)

Greensinatra said:


> Lemon Hashplant V2View attachment 4321850 View attachment 4321848 View attachment 4321849


overall howd you like this? Have you grown lemon g? Any similar expressions?


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 3, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Skunk Va x OMG, weeeeee!


stanky skank


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 3, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> Sorry we do not get to pick the freebies. But these are what may be at GLG.
> But we are always blessed by Mr B.
> 
> *Skunk Hashplant (hs33) outdoor skunk revival #1 (releasing some of my random skunk work for the community to enjoy)
> ...


Had a feeling if I’d ask you’d tell. It worked. Wow. Love purple unicorn and ssdd crosses.


----------



## cbizzle (Feb 3, 2021)

Is PNW HP and Skelly HP one in the same?


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 3, 2021)

I just put 6 of the 12 Banana Spliff in paper towel to germinate. I can't find a lot of info on this though. Anyone know what I can expect in terms of flowering time? My usual course of action is to veg for 6 weeks. I usually top my plants at 3 weeks, allow veg for 3 more weeks, then flip to flower (12/12).
Bodhi fans will be happy to know it was between Banana Spliff and Stardawg F2 from GPS. I've never grown Bodhi gear so it's time to give it a whirl!
Pretty excited!


----------



## i0dineAlf (Feb 3, 2021)

cbizzle said:


> Is PNW HP and Skelly HP one in the same?


No.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 3, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> I just put 6 of the 12 Banana Spliff in paper towel to germinate. I can't find a lot of info on this though. Anyone know what I can expect in terms of flowering time? My usual course of action is to veg for 6 weeks. I usually top my plants at 3 weeks, allow veg for 3 more weeks, then flip to flower (12/12).
> Bodhi fans will be happy to know it was between Banana Spliff and Stardawg F2 from GPS. I've never grown Bodhi gear so it's time to give it a whirl!
> Pretty excited!


Most are 9 to 10 weeks unless you go the supernatural selections and those go longer


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 3, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> I just put 6 of the 12 Banana Spliff in paper towel to germinate. I can't find a lot of info on this though. Anyone know what I can expect in terms of flowering time? My usual course of action is to veg for 6 weeks. I usually top my plants at 3 weeks, allow veg for 3 more weeks, then flip to flower (12/12).
> Bodhi fans will be happy to know it was between Banana Spliff and Stardawg F2 from GPS. I've never grown Bodhi gear so it's time to give it a whirl!
> Pretty excited!


Keep us updated! Been looking for a good Banana OG cross for a while, and something with wookie in it.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Feb 3, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> I just put 6 of the 12 Banana Spliff in paper towel to germinate. I can't find a lot of info on this though. Anyone know what I can expect in terms of flowering time? My usual course of action is to veg for 6 weeks. I usually top my plants at 3 weeks, allow veg for 3 more weeks, then flip to flower (12/12).
> Bodhi fans will be happy to know it was between Banana Spliff and Stardawg F2 from GPS. I've never grown Bodhi gear so it's time to give it a whirl!
> Pretty excited!


please keep us updated!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 3, 2021)

Gorilla Ghani Day 48


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 3, 2021)

Sunshine Daydream Day 48 (appy leaner)


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 3, 2021)

Anyone grow Waking Dream, Phone Home, Joy Stick or Higher Primate before? Would appreciate a report on growth habit (height), yield and whether it's day or night use.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 3, 2021)

Searched through the threads, ultimately decided on Waking Dream, Phone Home and on recommends of @hillbill , will do Soul Mate. Thx.

Glad to hear GLG is reliable. I'm buying for several growers, using GLG, North Atlantic and Greybeard for the first time. All outdoor growers so will be a bit before these get popped.


----------



## YardG (Feb 4, 2021)

Cowboy Kahlil said:


> Searched through the threads, ultimately decided on Waking Dream, Phone Home and on recommends of @hillbill , will do Soul Mate. Thx.
> 
> Glad to hear GLG is reliable. I'm buying for several growers, using GLG, North Atlantic and Greybeard for the first time. All outdoor growers so will be a bit before these get popped.


If you haven't placed your order with GLG yet, a heads up, they usually have a BOGO deal going around Valentines Day that you may want to take advantage of... the only downside is they also have a Bodhi drop coming up this month, which might complicate your already made decisions (the frenzy around the drop can sometimes slow things down a little, but not really an issue for you what with outdoor season being months away).

ETA: See below, no BOGO this time around, but $60 a pack... sweet!


----------



## The Jeneral (Feb 4, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Old Soul
> Recommend!


I received a pack of Old Soul from GLG through their Xmas gift promotion (thanks GLG!!). Can't find much online. I am an outdoor only grower in Michigan. Wondering if I can finish this by mid October? Has anyone grown this outdoors??


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 4, 2021)

The Jeneral said:


> I received a pack of Old Soul from GLG through their Xmas gift promotion (thanks GLG!!). Can't find much online. I am an outdoor only grower in Michigan. Wondering if I can finish this by mid October? Has anyone grown this outdoors??


I've not grown Old Soul, but I'm betting you could finish it outdoors in Michigan. I'm also in MI, near Coldwater, and I can go as late as Oct 20 some years here.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 4, 2021)

YardG said:


> If you haven't placed your order with GLG yet, a heads up, they usually have a BOGO deal going around Valentines Day that you may want to take advantage of... the only downside is they also have a Bodhi drop coming up this month, which might complicate your already made decisions (the frenzy around the drop can sometimes slow things down a little, but not really an issue for you what with outdoor season being months away).


Sorry no BOGO on this promo. 

But packs will be listed at $60 each for Valentine's starting next Monday. And will be $60 a pack when the new Bodhi drop arrives. Even if it is after the Valentines promo. With some new bad Dawg freebies.  @Cowboy Kahlil




The Jeneral said:


> I received a pack of Old Soul from GLG through their Xmas gift promotion (thanks GLG!!). Can't find much online. I am an outdoor only grower in Michigan. Wondering if I can finish this by mid October? Has anyone grown this outdoors??


Your welcome


----------



## YardG (Feb 4, 2021)

Doh, sorry for the misinformation!


----------



## Siddaseeds (Feb 4, 2021)

Bears_win said:


> There was 2 phenotypes I found.
> 
> “Perfect pheno”lighter green
> 
> ...


Imma stock up


----------



## Green Puddin (Feb 4, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Dude my Phone Home is kickass - i love it - it's cured for 2 weeks now and definitely more potent
> 
> im surprised there isn't much talk about it - it's a keeper for sure - it yields great, grows great, vegges quick, roots easily, massive root mass, smoke is great, done in 9 weeks - it checks all the boxes for me - sure keeper - i got more of it going again and it's sticking around
> 
> ...


any pics of the finished Bud? anybody have finished shots of Phone Home


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 4, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> any pics of the finished Bud? anybody have finished shots of Phone Home



Nope - you gotta take my word for it and then run the beans yourself


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 4, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i got 2 Dazzleberry phenos and 2 Solo's Stash testers about a week away from 12/12 along with more of the phone home going


Excellent bro.

Make sure you keep us all updated on the Solo's Stash and Dazzleberry. My Solo was killer, very HPK leaning Creamy Marshmallow Kush funk, and I'm looking to possibly pop some of my Dazzles this year some time (some time......)


----------



## The Jeneral (Feb 4, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I've not grown Old Soul, but I'm betting you could finish it outdoors in Michigan. I'm also in MI, near Coldwater, and I can go as late as Oct 20 some years here.


I was still chopping in Nov this year. I do not want to do that again this year if I can help it. 
Harvested black triangle on 10/15 and 11/3 (split harvest)
Harvested 2 gorilla ghani's 11/4 and 11/5
Looking for something I can have down by Oct 15... in my perfect world anyway.
I am in mid Mich, so a bit north of you. 
I might give Old Soul a try this year.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 4, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> Excellent bro.
> 
> Make sure you keep us all updated on the Solo's Stash and Dazzleberry. My Solo was killer, very HPK leaning Creamy Marshmallow Kush funk, and I'm looking to possibly pop some of my Dazzles this year some time (some time......)


my dazzleberrys showed nuts in week 4 so they got the ax - 2 phenos....and the Solo was looking tits in week 5 but sadly i had to suspend operations for a home repair....but they'll be back for sure after thats all finished up - i had already made 10 cuts of it and theyre in waiting - i was really looking forward to it...they were pretty stinky and stacky - but they'll be back after the hiccup


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 4, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> my dazzleberrys showed nuts in week 4 so they got the ax - 2 phenos....and the Solo was looking tits in week 5 but sadly i had to suspend operations for a home repair....but they'll be back for sure after thats all finished up - i had already made 10 cuts of it and theyre in waiting - i was really looking forward to it...they were pretty stinky and stacky - but they'll be back after the hiccup


Nice. Glad you're getting back after it. I'm curious about those Dazzles bc I'm definitely going to be digging in the crates for some berry kush stank. Sucks that the 2 phenos threw nuts, but it happens. Maybe they'll be less likely to repeat from clone, or are the 2 you have left the ones that survived the choppy-chop? 

Check back in my posts a ways, I know I posted a couple shots of my Solos. They were frosty as fuck .


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 4, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> Nice. Glad you're getting back after it. I'm curious about those Dazzles bc I'm definitely going to be digging in the crates for some berry kush stank. Sucks that the 2 phenos threw nuts, but it happens. Maybe they'll be less likely to repeat from clone, or are the 2 you have left the ones that survived the choppy-chop?
> 
> Check back in my posts a ways, I know I posted a couple shots of my Solos. They were frosty as fuck .


i popped 6 dazzleberrys and had 3 females and 1 of them kinda vegged a little too slow so i tested just the 2...and they were actually cloned once before i flowered them so i was running 4 of each - i never run moms...but yea they were smaller and didn't stretch much - so i was already not too into them but then they threw sacks and that was that....only thing that may have happened was they were the shortest plants in the room and were being a bit overshadowed...but idk week 4 nuts are never good IME...so off with their heads

i ran a solo when i first bought them back in 2012 that was super frosty too - that one was absurdly stretchy but this one i have now isn't as bad - i like stretchy just not too stretchy, know what i mean....this one had more nose for sure than i remember with the other one...cant wait to get back to that one so ill be showing it off again for sure


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 4, 2021)

Can anyone weigh in on Kodama (Lush x Strawberry Milk)?

I've always been interested in it, but now Happy Trails (wookie dad) and Passionfruit HP (ghash dad) are coming out. Lush would be cool but now I have to make a choice lol. I ask in part bc I've also heard about thin stalks and other complaints with the Strawberry Milk male but dunno how much truth there is to that.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 4, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Can anyone weigh in on Kodama (Lush x Strawberry Milk)?
> 
> I've always been interested in it, but now Happy Trails (wookie dad) and Passionfruit HP (ghash dad) are coming out. Lush would be cool but now I have to make a choice lol. I ask in part bc I've also heard about thin stalks and other complaints with the Strawberry Milk male but dunno how much truth there is to that.


I'd love to try Lush, and it's crosses would be cool too. Strawberry Milk as the dad would worry me as my skill level might not be able to keep up with it's rumored challenges.


----------



## lambchopedd (Feb 4, 2021)

Ugh.. bad news for me. Caught some early mold on my wookie-dom Granola Funk Remix today. I think today was Day 56. This one really started densing up 7-8 days ago (even the lowers) Oh well. Can’t risk the rest. Should’ve cared more about getting adequate airflow into the back corner, but shit happens. I removed what I could, I’ll look again when I trim.

As for smell... kinda floral, kinda fruity. Maybe a touch of ‘spice’ in the background. Good flower to leaf ratio (obviously). No intersex traits spotted.

Time to go check the others. Was just just taking a break to post here while I have my gloves off & scarf down dinner. The photos I took weren’t the greatest; but here’s a shot of the lowers in a light-box


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 4, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Can anyone weigh in on Kodama (Lush x Strawberry Milk)?
> 
> I've always been interested in it, but now Happy Trails (wookie dad) and Passionfruit HP (ghash dad) are coming out. Lush would be cool but now I have to make a choice lol. I ask in part bc I've also heard about thin stalks and other complaints with the Strawberry Milk male but dunno how much truth there is to that.


@Stickyjones grew testers of the Lush x Strawberry Milk. 

I don't know if you already read their posts, but you should find some useful information there.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 4, 2021)

Stickyjones said:


> *Environment?*
> 4x2 tent witha 315w cmh and 85w 4000k led.


What brand and color temp is the bulb in your 315w CMH?


----------



## lambchopedd (Feb 4, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Ugh.. bad news for me. Caught some early mold on my wookie-dom Granola Funk Remix today. I think today was Day 56. This one really started densing up 7-8 days ago (even the lowers) Oh well. Can’t risk the rest. Should’ve cared more about getting adequate airflow into the back corner, but shit happens. I removed what I could, I’ll look again when I trim.
> 
> As for smell... kinda floral, kinda fruity. Maybe a touch of ‘spice’ in the background. Good flower to leaf ratio (obviously). No intersex traits spotted.
> 
> ...


Here’s the other F1 I posted about a while ago (the super Pine pheno). Didn't find any mold but saw those _greyish pistils, _know what I’m talmbout? So I figured I might as well chop as a precaution. Both are the same age, both are pretty damn dense down to their lowers. The pine-pheno however is a much shittier yielder compared to her F1 sister.


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 4, 2021)

Big ups @GreenHighlander and @Nu-Be !! Received a gang of Wolf Pack F2 and Pura Vida F2 beans with the recent Strayfox x Bodhi collab. Going to pass the Wolf Pack onto a friend that’s diving deep into gardening and I’m looking forward to checking out Pura Vida! Thank you!


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 4, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> What brand and color temp is the bulb in your 315w CMH?


I use Phillip's green power 3100k bulbs.


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 4, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Can anyone weigh in on Kodama (Lush x Strawberry Milk)?
> 
> I've always been interested in it, but now Happy Trails (wookie dad) and Passionfruit HP (ghash dad) are coming out. Lush would be cool but now I have to make a choice lol. I ask in part bc I've also heard about thin stalks and other complaints with the Strawberry Milk male but dunno how much truth there is to that.


I grew kodama and also the passionfruit hashplant. They both stretched hard and were sativa dominant. The kodama had more purple and they both had some amazing terps. The high was a nice daytime high with a really cool vibe to it. Both yielded well if that matters too.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 4, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Can anyone weigh in on Kodama (Lush x Strawberry Milk)?
> 
> I've always been interested in it, but now Happy Trails (wookie dad) and Passionfruit HP (ghash dad) are coming out. Lush would be cool but now I have to make a choice lol. I ask in part bc I've also heard about thin stalks and other complaints with the Strawberry Milk male but dunno how much truth there is to that.


pretty sure theres a grow log somewhere on the internet! heres your hint .BREEDBAy i may be wrong though


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 4, 2021)

The Jeneral said:


> I was still chopping in Nov this year. I do not want to do that again this year if I can help it.
> Harvested black triangle on 10/15 and 11/3 (split harvest)
> Harvested 2 gorilla ghani's 11/4 and 11/5
> Looking for something I can have down by Oct 15... in my perfect world anyway.
> ...


Strayfox - strawberry honey (gg4 x Ronnie Barrett). Harvested in September , MIdwest That was a special genotype I didn’t save it hope to get another in my seed run now. My ha og x ssdd was chopped first week of October. I don’t have a cover so I can pretty much guarantee no mold first week of October. But that doesn’t mean they coulbrt have gone longer. However! Potency still there and flavor. With the dry and cure


----------



## The Jeneral (Feb 4, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Strayfox - strawberry honey (gg4 x Ronnie Barrett). Harvested in September , MIdwest That was a special genotype I didn’t save it hope to get another in my seed run now. My ha og x ssdd was chopped first week of October. I don’t have a cover so I can pretty much guarantee no mold first week of October. But that doesn’t mean they coulbrt have gone longer. However! Potency still there and flavor. With the dry and cure


Good to know. Thanks! I will note this for sure. It is hard to find outdoor info on seeds. I sent an email to strayfox asking about their strains because there are no descriptions on their website, but no reply sadly. Their gear seems pretty solid and medicinal.
Hard to find info on bodhi lines too. I guess that is why I am here...lol


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 4, 2021)

Harvesting my squat granola funk grown in a small 3-4g pot....Endless harvest of clusters reminscent of granola chunks lol....Amazing amount for such a small plant, buds is ooozey, dense quality which pulled loud wookie.... Literally solid clusters everywhere, and the best part is almost all of the flowers are ripened at the same time...

Winna Winna chicken dinna imo


----------



## Green Puddin (Feb 4, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Nope - you gotta take my word for it and then run the beans yourself


I have lol just wanted a comparison .phone home was first pack of bodhi I ran


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 4, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i popped 6 dazzleberrys and had 3 females and 1 of them kinda vegged a little too slow so i tested just the 2...and they were actually cloned once before i flowered them so i was running 4 of each - i never run moms...but yea they were smaller and didn't stretch much - so i was already not too into them but then they threw sacks and that was that....only thing that may have happened was they were the shortest plants in the room and were being a bit overshadowed...but idk week 4 nuts are never good IME...so off with their heads
> 
> i ran a solo when i first bought them back in 2012 that was super frosty too - that one was absurdly stretchy but this one i have now isn't as bad - i like stretchy just not too stretchy, know what i mean....this one had more nose for sure than i remember with the other one...cant wait to get back to that one so ill be showing it off again for sure


Yeah I remember seeing some posts on IG where someone found a Solos Stash pheno that they said smelled just like a Slim Jim. They called it the "Macho Man" cut lmao . Hope your girl turns out dank and delicious! I'll be keeping an eye out fo' sho'!


----------



## Green Puddin (Feb 4, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> I have lol just wanted a comparison .phone home was first pack of bodhi I ran
> [/QUOTE. I have one that's been revegging for a while . But it must be a wookie leaner because it's totally different structure then the pics you had . I wound up fucki mg labels up aswell and wanted to may be compare your dried bud pic of you had one to what I remember some of the mislabked plants looking like


----------



## Tlarss (Feb 4, 2021)

I swear when I open the tent this soul axis is glowing in the corner of the tent. One of my favorite plants of all time.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 4, 2021)

[


Green Puddin said:


> I have lol just wanted a comparison .phone home was first pack of bodhi I ran


your post was kinda messed up so excuse the odd quote...

but yea - their was another pheno that was totally different and i thought it was the wookie leaner also....i had like 8 males out of that pack and just 3 females...and then i think one of them was a total runt....so really just the 2 i flowered....the wookie leaner had a leaf issue no matter what i did...but it was the blatant typical woodsy type wookie smell (im not good at explaining smells like some of these guys) is this the part where i should add the word "terps"?  good smoke too but kinda smaller buds - still attractive tho with dark hairs on it

the one i kept, im convinced it's all triangle - smells kushy all the way - it yields really well, frosty - really good - everybody loved it - i'd take more pics but i had to take a break for a minute - but when i get back up, i'll try to take some pics for ya - it was kicking ass again when i had to chop them in week 5 and shut down - that was about 10 days ago - sucks but oh well....anyway, ya know i kinda wanna grab another pack just to see what else is in there and see if i just lucked out or what because im really happy with the keeper - like im pretty thrilled with it

but yea - this is why im posting away now....i got nothing better to do while im in timeout


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 5, 2021)

Well We hope to have our bodhi drop Monday. Fingers crossed.
That will also be the kick off of our valentines promo.
keep your eyes open because we are going to Start 2021 out right!!!

And just a heads up. Mr B said that a few strains did not get packaged up because he ran out of packaging.
So if it is not listed or some thing did not get restocked. There is still a chance it will be in the next drop. Thanks DB


----------



## jp68 (Feb 5, 2021)

Strawberry headband pack has 100% popped and curious to see what shows up. Will be interesting to see how it stacks up to the sunhine head and the similarities if there are any . Does anyone know if the Strawberry dad actually imparts strawberry to its crosses?


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 5, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Strawberry headband pack has 100% popped and curious to see what shows up. Will be interesting to see how it stacks up to the sunhine head and the similarities if there are any . Does anyone know if the Strawberry dad actually imparts strawberry to its crosses?


Good question. I am also curious about this as I have a couple packs with the Strawberry Milk in either position as Mom and Dad. I've got the Dazzleberry (Goji Razz x Strawberry Milk), the Terpenado (Strawberry Milk x Wookie 15) and the Strawberry Milk F2s (Freebies). 

Wondering what the Strawberry Milk brings to the crosses as a Mom and as a Dad. If anyone has info and can elaborate, that would be awesome. Ciao!

~CC


----------



## jp68 (Feb 5, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> Good question. I am also curious about this as I have a couple packs with the Strawberry Milk in either position as Mom and Dad. I've got the Dazzleberry (Goji Razz x Strawberry Milk), the Terpenado (Strawberry Milk x Wookie 15) and the Strawberry Milk F2s (Freebies).
> 
> Wondering what the Strawberry Milk brings to the crosses as a Mom and as a Dad. If anyone has info and can elaborate, that would be awesome. Ciao!
> 
> ~CC


Have dazzleberry as well but went with the the Strawberryheadband first . Have no doubt these packs are holding some heavy hitters strawberry flavors be damned


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 5, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> Good question. I am also curious about this as I have a couple packs with the Strawberry Milk in either position as Mom and Dad. I've got the Dazzleberry (Goji Razz x Strawberry Milk), the Terpenado (Strawberry Milk x Wookie 15) and the Strawberry Milk F2s (Freebies).
> 
> Wondering what the Strawberry Milk brings to the crosses as a Mom and as a Dad. If anyone has info and can elaborate, that would be awesome. Ciao!
> 
> ~CC


I got a pack of Strawberry Milk for New Years gift from GLG. I've not read much about it either, save for a few issues from the SM dad. I couldn't tell anything specific, but something in my head wants me to believe I've read only good things from SM as a mom. Too many doobs fogging thougts? Ha! Not today.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 5, 2021)

Space Monkey Day 50


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 5, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Space Monkey Day 50View attachment 4817222


They bright bud to the right is Space Monkey (Wookie pheno) Day 50


----------



## CrunchBerries (Feb 5, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Space Monkey Day 50View attachment 4817222


@BeagleZ


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 5, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I got a pack of Strawberry Milk for New Years gift from GLG. I've not read much about it either, save for a few issues from the SM dad. I couldn't tell anything specific, but something in my head wants me to believe I've read only good things from SM as a mom. Too many doobs fogging thougts? Ha! Not today.


A buddy just ran 3 females of strawberry milk f2 and is kicking himself for not cloning or keeping a male so he chopped early and is revegging a couple phenos. He said they were stable didn’t have issues with intersex. He gave me a sample of all 3 have yet to smoke it but opened the bags and definitely a sweet berry thing going on.


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 5, 2021)

Hello Bodhi Fam! Long time reader/student of RIU but first time posting. Wanted to say that everyone in this thread is awesome and full of valuable knowledge. Thank you all for sharing! 

Shout out to Bad Dawg and GLG for hooking it up. I had an issue/serious delay with my payment through USPS(w/tracking#) and it took over a month before Bad Dawg received it but still held my order including promo and freebies.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 5, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> A buddy just ran 3 females of strawberry milk f2 and is kicking himself for not cloning or keeping a male so he chopped early and is revegging a couple phenos. He said they were stable didn’t have issues with intersex. He gave me a sample of all 3 have yet to smoke it but opened the bags and definitely a sweet berry thing going on.


Good shit. We would all be very grateful for a detailed smoke report when you get a chance to hit it . Cheers!


----------



## jp68 (Feb 5, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> A buddy just ran 3 females of strawberry milk f2 and is kicking himself for not cloning or keeping a male so he chopped early and is revegging a couple phenos. He said they were stable didn’t have issues with intersex. He gave me a sample of all 3 have yet to smoke it but opened the bags and definitely a sweet berry thing going on.


My mind was made up on the strawberry milk once i knew the lineage. The herm stories are internet fodder and taken with a grain of salt as i see the potential


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 5, 2021)

jp68 said:


> My mind was made up on the strawberry milk once i knew the lineage. The herm stories are internet fodder and taken with a grain of salt as i see the potential


I've only heard about the hermie issues on SM dad crosses here, but I can't remember from whom. I'm still going to run them at some point, but I'll run them by themselves Justin Case. I spend too many hours a day away from grow room to wqtch close enough to be secure about them.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 5, 2021)

Well anyone going yolo on a first runs asking for it.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 5, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Well anyone going yolo on a first runs asking for it.


Giggle, Giggle, thats funny. Definitely made me chuckle!


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 5, 2021)

I’m doing a 6 pack Bodhi pheno hunt and a Bad Dawg Freebie. I’m running Space Monkey, Black Raspberry, Neroli 91, Hashplant D, Lemon Lotus and Lazy Lightning with Bad Dawgs SFV Fighter.

I maybe a little ambitious this go around but I was so impressed by the 4 Soulmate clones(1 Wookie dom, 1 Goji dom, and 2 pinesol dom) I ran from a friend, I went a little crazy and decided to go full send on Bodhi gear this time around.

This is an indoor, vegan organic(homemade super soil promix hp base/Vegamatrix nutes), LED/HPS hybrid grow.

Any input on strains, Phenos, or the grow is welcomed and appreciated. I’ll be sure to keep everyone updated as I go. 
10 days from seed(soak and paper towel method) 1 week planted.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 5, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I’m doing a 6 pack Bodhi pheno hunt and a Bad Dawg Freebie. I’m running Space Monkey, Black Raspberry, Neroli 91, Hashplant D, Lemon Lotus and Lazy Lightning with Bad Dawgs SFV Fighter.
> 
> I maybe a little ambitious this go around but I was so impressed by the 4 Soulmate clones(1 Wookie dom, 1 Goji dom, and 2 pinesol dom) I ran from a friend, I went a little crazy and decided to go full send on Bodhi gear this time around.
> 
> ...


The sea of cups is where it all starts for us all.
I’m running 2 Space Monkeys and have a wookie and glue pheno. Wookie can get big and branchy with lots of bud sites(not huge but many) creamy nutty chemmy with strong citrus
My glue leaner is shorter larger buds. Sour citrus grape lavender 
Both grew into multi top plants without topping( 8 week veg)
Very easy to grow, not fussy


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 5, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> The sea of cups is where it all starts for us all.
> I’m running 2 Space Monkeys and have a wookie and glue pheno. Wookie can get big and branchy with lots of bud sites(not huge but many) creamy nutty chemmy with strong citrus
> My glue leaner is shorter larger buds. Sour citrus grape lavender
> Both grew into multi top plants without topping( 8 week veg)
> Very easy to grow, not fussy


Nice, thanks brother! Space Monkey is the one I’m most excited about based on everything I’ve read here. I lucked out and got 13 in my pack and they were first to sink, sprout and pop soil and are the largest group so far.(except for that bottom right one)
(Space Monkey are the 2 rows on right and top one on left other 5 Neroli 91) 

Both your phenos sound delicious. Which is a better smoke in your opinion? And why?
I’m glad to hear they ended up w multiple tops without topping since I’m debating whether or not I should/can due to limited space. Not sure I’ll be able to veg 8 weeks though. Normally I wouldn’t have anywhere near this many to start but if that’s the problem later on it’s a good one! I’m thinking I’ll have to skip the topping/super cropping/lst this round and just SOG my 2 tents.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Feb 5, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> The sea of cups is where it all starts for us all.
> I’m running 2 Space Monkeys and have a wookie and glue pheno. Wookie can get big and branchy with lots of bud sites(not huge but many) creamy nutty chemmy with strong citrus
> My glue leaner is shorter larger buds. Sour citrus grape lavender
> Both grew into multi top plants without topping( 8 week veg)
> Very easy to grow, not fussy


I’m really glad you posted this! I was just going to ask what to look for in Space Monkey to help determine pheno.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 5, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> Nice, thanks brother! Space Monkey is the one I’m most excited about based on everything I’ve read here. I lucked out and got 13 in my pack and they were first to sink, sprout and pop soil and are the largest group so far.(except for that bottom right one)View attachment 4817550
> (Space Monkey are the 2 rows on right and top one on left other 5 Neroli 91)
> 
> Both your phenos sound delicious. Which is a better smoke in your opinion? And why?
> I’m glad to hear they ended up w multiple tops without topping since I’m debating whether or not I should/can due to limited space. Not sure I’ll be able to veg 8 weeks though. Normally I wouldn’t have anywhere near this many to start but if that’s the problem later on it’s a good one! I’m thinking I’ll have to skip the topping/super cropping/lst this round and just SOG my 2 tents.


I haven’t finished mine yet some can’t help you there, yet.
They are vigorous, lots of jump, especially the wookie pheno’s. They stretch more and have more secondary branching as opposed to corn stock if that makes sense. Canopy can get thick


----------



## Boosky (Feb 5, 2021)

I've got to dig into my @Bad Dawg freebies next round. I've got a grip of them and I've seen pics of the freebies. I'd be a fool not to venture out of my comfort zone and drop a few. I really only deal with three breeders but they have been tried and true for me. Next round is LVTK x Long Bottom Fighter and Long Bottom Fighter-Starfighter pheno. Don't worry there will be Bodhi in there as well. Lol


----------



## Boosky (Feb 5, 2021)

Puffin a little Drunken Parrot tonight,.some Mountain Temple and Sunny Diesel also. Whats everyone else toking on?


----------



## copkilller (Feb 5, 2021)

I've been lazy about getting my VPD in range, it's too hot and dry, also i overfed, so my plants are looking good, but they are not growing, this is day 25 of 12/12

My problem is that my humidifier clogs my carbon filter, gotta figure something out

Purple Wookie V2

Mountain Temple (high hopes for this strain, only got 2 females tho)


----------



## Boosky (Feb 5, 2021)

copkilller said:


> I've been lazy about getting my VPD in range, it's too hot and dry, also i overfed, so my plants are looking good, but they are not growing, this is day 25 of 12/12
> 
> My problem is that my humidifier clogs my carbon filter, gotta figure something out
> 
> ...


You will like Mountain Temple. Mine was lime green and tasty after couple months cure.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 5, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I've got to dig into my @Bad Dawg freebies next round. I've got a grip of them and I've seen pics of the freebies. I'd be a fool not to venture out of my comfort zone and drop a few. I really only deal with three breeders but they have been tried and true for me. Next round is LVTK x Long Bottom Fighter and Long Bottom Fighter-Starfighter pheno. Don't worry there will be Bodhi in there as well. Lol


Same elite clones most companies are using but Bohdi uses proven males instead of reversing another elite as the donor. His gear is well tested and no hype. And his seeds germinate and grow which is what I like.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 5, 2021)

jp68 said:


> My mind was made up on the strawberry milk once i knew the lineage. The herm stories are internet fodder and taken with a grain of salt as i see the potential


jp, i feed no fodder, only the truth in my results, and i'll never run another strawberry milk cross again....im suspecting that dad was also discontinued for a reason - im not discouraging from running any of them - just keep a keen eye on them - or don't - it's up to you


----------



## SFnone (Feb 5, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Puffin a little Drunken Parrot tonight,.some Mountain Temple and Sunny Diesel also. Whats everyone else toking on?


I've been smoking left over black triangle all week... They're older buds, but still do the trick. BT has that "just got hit in the face with a 2x4" effect... In a good way.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Feb 5, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Puffin a little Drunken Parrot tonight,.some Mountain Temple and Sunny Diesel also. Whats everyone else toking on?


How do you like the Mountain Temple? I have a few in Flower. One male and two females. First male I've ever let survive. Gonna make some F2s. Puffing on some Strawberry Goji tonight!


----------



## Ningen (Feb 6, 2021)

Lion’s Milk, Blueberry Hashplant, Angelica, Granola Funk, and Moontang.

(not in order)


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 6, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I've got to dig into my @Bad Dawg freebies next round. I've got a grip of them and I've seen pics of the freebies. I'd be a fool not to venture out of my comfort zone and drop a few. I really only deal with three breeders but they have been tried and true for me. Next round is LVTK x Long Bottom Fighter and Long Bottom Fighter-Starfighter pheno. Don't worry there will be Bodhi in there as well. Lol


I think you'll be very happy. I am going to F2 the LVTK x LBF.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 6, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Big ups @GreenHighlander and @Nu-Be !! Received a gang of Wolf Pack F2 and Pura Vida F2 beans with the recent Strayfox x Bodhi collab. Going to pass the Wolf Pack onto a friend that’s diving deep into gardening and I’m looking forward to checking out Pura Vida! Thank you!


Glad they made it to ya  
I popped a pack of Wolfpack last year and let the males and females do their thing. Have found some real gems hunting through those seeds this year. Some of the best smoke I have ever grown. 
















Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 6, 2021)

Just incase anyone is wondering how Santa manages to eat all those cookies and drink all that milk . It turns out his favorite tree isn't a Christmas tree at all  



Cheers


----------



## CrunchBerries (Feb 6, 2021)

Little off topic but has anyone run Copa Genetics Icy Grape or the Ancient OG, Goji OG F2’s? If so, any reports on either?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 6, 2021)

copkilller said:


> My problem is that my humidifier clogs my carbon filter, gotta figure something out


Running any water that isn't distilled can lead to calcium and other minerals dissolved in water to be released into the air as fine, white dust. Maybe what you're dealing with.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 6, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> jp, i feed no fodder, only the truth in my results, and i'll never run another strawberry milk cross again....im suspecting that dad was also discontinued for a reason - im not discouraging from running any of them - just keep a keen eye on them - or don't - it's up to you





Boosky said:


> Puffin a little Drunken Parrot tonight,.some Mountain Temple and Sunny Diesel also. Whats everyone else toking on?


Bodhi BpHp and sunshine head along with csi snausages has been the staple lately and The strawberry headbands will be kept an eye on . Never had a herm from bodhi or at least not yet  Also been burning the bbhp x goji from respect but usually end of the day for that one


----------



## hillbill (Feb 6, 2021)

Old Soul, more fuel everyday. Still very piney but got some strong volatile terps of old service station.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 6, 2021)

Powerful still and a good slap in the morning!


----------



## jackgonza (Feb 6, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I've got to dig into my @Bad Dawg freebies next round. I've got a grip of them and I've seen pics of the freebies. I'd be a fool not to venture out of my comfort zone and drop a few. I really only deal with three breeders but they have been tried and true for me. Next round is LVTK x Long Bottom Fighter and Long Bottom Fighter-Starfighter pheno. Don't worry there will be Bodhi in there as well. Lol





Boosky said:


> I've got to dig into my @Bad Dawg freebies next round. I've got a grip of them and I've seen pics of the freebies. I'd be a fool not to venture out of my comfort zone and drop a few. I really only deal with three breeders but they have been tried and true for me. Next round is LVTK x Long Bottom Fighter and Long Bottom Fighter-Starfighter pheno. Don't worry there will be Bodhi in there as well. Lol


Wow same here especially after coming across the long bottom leaf thread on the farm, holy shit was that heart wrenching, I didn’t know anything about the long bottom leaf but it definitely sounds special @Bad Dawg


----------



## atm420 (Feb 6, 2021)

Have been growing a few different strains from a few different reputable breeders this go around. Thanks to @Bad Dawg for his Christmas gift, I have Bodhi Dazzleberry and 3 Headed Dragon x Long Bottom Fighter to try out. I also have Oni's Wilson!Zero going. So far, I have run into a few problems, but nothing that the plants won't get over. Forgot to pH my coco coir mix before planting so pH was crazy high, (over 8.0), I also fed too early when I started to see problems, so they have a little nutrient burn and Dazzleberry has a few deformed leaves. She's also has the most stretch of the 3. They were all topped earlier this week to node 3 on Dazzleberry and node 4 on the other 2 to keep them all the same height, and I removed lower growth this morning.


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 6, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I've got to dig into my @Bad Dawg freebies next round. I've got a grip of them and I've seen pics of the freebies. I'd be a fool not to venture out of my comfort zone and drop a few. I really only deal with three breeders but they have been tried and true for me. Next round is LVTK x Long Bottom Fighter and Long Bottom Fighter-Starfighter pheno. Don't worry there will be Bodhi in there as well. Lol


 I have a lvtk x lbf around 7 weeks, she's been a happy girl, smells sweet and hashy.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 6, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Little off topic but has anyone run Copa Genetics Icy Grape or the Ancient OG, Goji OG F2’s? If so, any reports on either?


I tried running the Icy Grapes, none came up. I don't usually have a problem with seeds, either!


----------



## Boosky (Feb 6, 2021)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> How do you like the Mountain Temple? I have a few in Flower. One male and two females. First male I've ever let survive. Gonna make some F2s. Puffing on some Strawberry Goji tonight!


Love it, easy to grow, no special needs and yielded well too boot. F2’s of that will hold some special ones.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 6, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I tried running the Icy Grapes, none came up. I don't usually have a problem with seeds, either!


Icy grapes was the only one for me that didn’t germ well from Copa. Still got one female that was grapey, flavorful and had an average yield. The other 6 or so I have grown from him are DANK! The Black Domina males he uses are exceptional.


----------



## raggyb (Feb 6, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Puffin a little Drunken Parrot tonight,.some Mountain Temple and Sunny Diesel also. Whats everyone else toking on?


blueberry. feels like it's going to kick in strong. reveging my first Bodhi in the mean time. i like the sound of anything Temple. but at this time doing soul mate. good to know it might be branchy on the wookie side. thanks.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Feb 6, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I tried running the Icy Grapes, none came up. I don't usually have a problem with seeds, either!


I popped 6 Icy Grapes and have 3 confirmed females, 2 males, and 1 that still hasn’t shown. All popped without issue and are vigorous, healthy plants.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 6, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> I think you'll be very happy. I am going to F2 the LVTK x LBF.


I still have 5 f1 beans, to the party, to the party!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Feb 6, 2021)

Is the LVTK the same cut as TK ?


----------



## The Pipe (Feb 6, 2021)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Is the LVTK the same cut as TK ?


Lvtk made by cannaventure is Las Vegas lemon skunk x triangle kush


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 6, 2021)

jp68 said:


> My mind was made up on the strawberry milk once i knew the lineage. The herm stories are internet fodder and taken with a grain of salt as i see the potential


I need to try SM crosses again to determine it’s stability. I am on hunt number 2 in my new room and haven’t had a single herm issue with Doc D’s crosses. Zero herms out of 300 or so seeds that I have run with very similar genetics as Bodhi.. Its possible, but unlikely that my herm issues wereinfluenced by my sealed room setup with high CO2.

I have a “keeper” cut of strawberry Milk F2 just because I accidentally kept cuts around. Second run and no more balls with hairs coming out. Could be one of those seed traits that goes away after cloning. I wouldn’t ever use that line in a cross without heavy testing for intersex, but if you are running for personal/production, are vigilante, and are ready with the pruners... Have at it!

Strawberry Goji though.. Solid 30% herm rate, and I have heard similar stories from others. It has to be a recessive Goji trait that is showing up in the progeny.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 6, 2021)

atm420 said:


> Have been growing a few different strains from a few different reputable breeders this go around. Thanks to @Bad Dawg for his Christmas gift, I have Bodhi Dazzleberry and 3 Headed Dragon x Long Bottom Fighter to try out. I also have Oni's Wilson!Zero going. So far, I have run into a few problems, but nothing that the plants won't get over. Forgot to pH my coco coir mix before planting so pH was crazy high, (over 8.0), I also fed too early when I started to see problems, so they have a little nutrient burn and Dazzleberry has a few deformed leaves. She's also has the most stretch of the 3. They were all topped earlier this week to node 3 on Dazzleberry and node 4 on the other 2 to keep them all the same height, and I removed lower growth this morning.


Nice! I'll be keeping an eye out for your updates. I've got a pack of those freebie 3 Headed Dragon x Long Bottom Fighter beans from Bad Dawg that I've been trying to find info on for a while now. Bless up!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 6, 2021)

Hey bodhi heads! Does anyone have a decent list or any list really of heavy indicas from bodhi?


----------



## Boosky (Feb 6, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Hey bodhi heads! Does anyone have a decent list or any list really of heavy indicas from bodhi?


All of the 88G13Hashplant father crosses have been heavy for me. Especially the Chem and OG ones.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Feb 6, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Hey bodhi heads! Does anyone have a decent list or any list really of heavy indicas from bodhi?


Search Great Lakes Genetics or JBC for “hashplant” and you’ll get quite a few. Then select for an indica mom of your choice...


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 6, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Hey bodhi heads! Does anyone have a decent list or any list really of heavy indicas from bodhi?


SSDD crosses are really nice for that relaxing effect, IMO. Mendo purps is also an absolute knockout strain. I’m sure that Baba Kush would be a great day ender.



Boosky said:


> All of the 88G13Hashplant father crosses have been heavy for me.


I have found Ghash to be very versatile. It can be heavy at the end of the day, but wont knock you out if you are reasonably energetic during the day. Effects wise I think it’s progeny are the best I have ever worked with. Can’t wait for that Passionfruit Hashplant.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 6, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> SSDD crosses are really nice for that relaxing effect, IMO. Mendo purps is also an absolute knockout strain. I’m sure that Baba Kush would be a great day ender.
> 
> 
> 
> I have found Ghash to be very versatile. It can be heavy at the end of the day, but wont knock you out if you are reasonably energetic during the day. Effects wise I think it’s progeny are the best I have ever worked with. Can’t wait for that Passionfruit Hashplant.


I'm on that Passionfruit Hashplant and Snuggle Funk!


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 6, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Hey bodhi heads! Does anyone have a decent list or any list really of heavy indicas from bodhi?


Check out his DLA line


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 6, 2021)

Wow thanks everyone!!!


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 6, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Strawberry Goji though.. Solid 30% herm rate, and I have heard similar stories from others. It has to be a recessive Goji trait that is showing up in the progeny.


Ya I get you don't like the SG, but I'm loving mine. Out of the 8 females I got in a pack only one hermed out the first week of flower. The other 7 were pretty similar in smell and structure. Only one other SG had a lower pollen sack after 7 weeks in flower. I guess I was lucky. If another one hermed I guess we would be close to your 30% estimate but finding keepers is what keeps me in the game.

Two of them were larfy but gave a decent yield. Overall very good yield from all of them. Other than the larfy/leafy ones the rest had solid buds all the way down the branch. I have 4 keepers that will be quite hard to choose from. Totally amazing from 1 pack of seeds.

Same thing with my Twin Flames. NO herms at all. Not even a lower pollen sack late. 6 beauties and 3 awesome keepers that will be hard to decide which ones will be kept.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 6, 2021)

I just saw on their website that JBC seeds has restocked some previously released Bodhi strains, and the new strains will drop tomorrow morning (02/07) at 4:20AM Pacific Standard Time!

It looks like there are some really solid freebies as well. They've added six new ones to their list:

-Black Triangle x Strawberry Milk

-PNW Hashplant x Snow Lotus

-Skunk Hashplant [HS33] - Outdoor Skunk Revival #1

-Chem 91 Skunk VA x OMG

-Mendo Purps x 88G13HP

-and Forest Queen, which was previously released by Bodhi but is new to the JBC freebie list [Strawberry Milk x 88G13HP].


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 7, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> I just saw on their website that JBC seeds has restocked some previously released Bodhi strains, and the new strains will drop tomorrow morning (02/07) at 4:20AM Pacific Standard Time!
> 
> It looks like there are some really solid freebies as well. They've added six new ones to their list:
> 
> ...



Keep seeing OMG but what is that one?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 7, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I tried running the Icy Grapes, none came up. I don't usually have a problem with seeds, either!


Sorry I know this is the Bodhi thread. But if you bought the Icy Grapes from GLG please send a message to [email protected] and explain the situation. Thanks BD


----------



## YardG (Feb 7, 2021)

Cowboy Kahlil said:


> Keep seeing OMG but what is that one?


Old Mother Ghani...


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 7, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> I just saw on their website that JBC seeds has restocked some previously released Bodhi strains, and the new strains will drop tomorrow morning (02/07) at 4:20AM Pacific Standard Time!
> 
> It looks like there are some really solid freebies as well. They've added six new ones to their list:
> 
> ...


GLG will have our drop as soon as we get everything counted. And will be $60 per pack Buy 2 get 1 free. With new Bodhi freebies.

And a Bad Dawg 10 pack of Wedding Cake x Cake Fighter with $139 order. I will announce later if this will happen today or tomorrow.

Thanks BD


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 7, 2021)

YardG said:


> Old Mother Ghani...


Thanks for answering. I was doing it when your post came up.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 7, 2021)

Anyone grow Laughing Lemon (Lemon Thai x OMG) or Master of Muppets before? (Vintage Master Kush x Wookie 15) 

I'm hunting upbeat, creative tripsy gypsies....


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 7, 2021)

Also, Useful has an interesting new one.

Chocolate Skunk #2: here's the description:


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 7, 2021)

Cowboy Kahlil said:


> Also, Useful has an interesting new one.
> 
> Chocolate Skunk #2: here's the description:
> 
> View attachment 4818776


It’s so cool to see multiple breeders in the Bodhi circle releasing their crosses with the Bodhi females. Pretty sure Bodhi, Doc D, Stray, and Useful are releasing their own takes on these crosses with their stud males. 

I need a bigger seed vault.


----------



## Rock.A.Roo (Feb 7, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I need a bigger seed vault.


- Said everyone on this thread!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 7, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Ya I get you don't like the SG, but I'm loving mine. Out of the 8 females I got in a pack only one hermed out the first week of flower. The other 7 were pretty similar in smell and structure. Only one other SG had a lower pollen sack after 7 weeks in flower. I guess I was lucky. If another one hermed I guess we would be close to your 30% estimate but finding keepers is what keeps me in the game.
> 
> Two of them were larfy but gave a decent yield. Overall very good yield from all of them. Other than the larfy/leafy ones the rest had solid buds all the way down the branch. I have 4 keepers that will be quite hard to choose from. Totally amazing from 1 pack of seeds.
> 
> Same thing with my Twin Flames. NO herms at all. Not even a lower pollen sack late. 6 beauties and 3 awesome keepers that will be hard to decide which ones will be kept.


Hey man.. If you found stuff you like in the pack and are happy with the results, I can’t knock that! Seeds are a very “Your Mileage May Vary” topic and I absolutely love some lines that others did not like. I view this like scratch tickets. You win some, you lose some. I lost pretty hard with those Strawberry Goji packs, but it looks like others balanced out my bad luck with good and won big!

The Strawberry Goji hunt gives me nightmares due to a self inflicted issue that was: Pheno hunting in trellis netting.. I have nightmares about trying to rip herming, pollen dumping plants out of a double layer trellis without disturbing or pollinating others around it. Needless to say I stake all plants during hunts and only use trellis during production runs.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Feb 7, 2021)

So I'm just curious haven't ordered from. Jbc in a few months. Did someone say on here the other day they don't take credit cards anymore?


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 7, 2021)

Palckl899014 said:


> So I'm just curious haven't ordered from. Jbc in a few months. Did someone say on here the other day they don't take credit cards anymore?



They don't. I just ordered. Cash/MO. If you choose Alt Payment and email them, they might be able to offer something but they told me no Bitcoin or CC.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Feb 7, 2021)

Cowboy Kahlil said:


> They don't. I just ordered. Cash/MO. If you choose Alt Payment and email them, they might be able to offer something but they told me no Bitcoin or CC.


Well that sucks. It's not that I don't trust them with mo. Them and glg have been amazing. Usps down where I'm at is notorious for misplacing packages the past year lol


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 7, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> Sorry I know this is the Bodhi thread. But if you bought the Icy Grapes from GLG please send a message to [email protected] and explain the situation. Thanks BD


I got them as freebies from someone else. But, your reply is why GLG gets 99.9% of my orders. Never had a problem with anything you've sent out, and if I did, I know you'd take care of it! That means so much more to me than saving a couple of bucks somewhere else.


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 7, 2021)

Palckl899014 said:


> So I'm just curious haven't ordered from. Jbc in a few months. Did someone say on here the other day they don't take credit cards anymore?


I just ordered from them. You can choose Alternate Payment and use PayPal. Make sure to follow the directions that he sends for using this option.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 7, 2021)

Palckl899014 said:


> Well that sucks. It's not that I don't trust them with mo. Them and glg have been amazing. Usps down where I'm at is notorious for misplacing packages the past year lol


Sent you a msg


----------



## lambchopedd (Feb 7, 2021)

Sooo.. I finally secured my first Nierika pack (Mexican Death Sativa). What do I do now? Open pollinate those suckers to seed-increase and give em out? Only filial breed em? Cull the males and only smoke for headstash? Keep em in the fridge? I never see any reports of Nierika packs getting wet. What’s the best option here; i.e what would you do?

also, were these ever available anywhere else besides from Bodhi?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 7, 2021)

2 suspected female Sun Ra up potted and to the flower tent


----------



## CloudHidden (Feb 7, 2021)

Cowboy Kahlil said:


> Anyone grow Laughing Lemon (Lemon Thai x OMG) or Master of Muppets before? (Vintage Master Kush x Wookie 15)
> 
> I'm hunting upbeat, creative tripsy gypsies....


The Laughing Lemon sounds nice. I find the effects from his Red Lotus to be very much like what you're looking for. Maybe not so much the tripsy part except in higher dosages.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 7, 2021)

cant wait to grow the laughing lemon and just laugh all the time , love a good laugh


----------



## WillieBill (Feb 7, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Sooo.. I finally secured my first Nierika pack (Mexican Death Sativa). What do I do now? Open pollinate those suckers to seed-increase and give em out? Only filial breed em? Cull the males and only smoke for headstash? Keep em in the fridge? I never see any reports of Nierika packs getting wet. What’s the best option here; i.e what would you do?
> 
> also, were these ever available anywhere else besides from Bodhi?


Take clones then open pollinate......that leaves the other options on the table


----------



## WillieBill (Feb 7, 2021)

Black lotus from Last round.....was pretty much my first B pack via a trade. Not much info out there on it. Very nice smoke.



This was the second run.......it got better  Have one about 4 weeks away and one in the cloner also.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 7, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> Sorry I know this is the Bodhi thread. But if you bought the Icy Grapes from GLG please send a message to [email protected] and explain the situation. Thanks BD


Mine were not purchased at Great lakes genetics. I chalk up my low germination rate to grower error. Every once in a while I am not one with the plant, seeing that it might take a little more care for certain seeds. I feel that was the case with the the Icy Grapes. The female i got was great. Ok, back to Bodhi, got White lotus, Chem Kesey, Black Triangle, Secret Chief, Hollyweed and Cougar Milk seeds to all germinate-100%. Super happy considering the age of some of the seeds but I do take great care to preserve them. Bodhi on!!!


----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 7, 2021)

What does the Strawberry milk male bring to the table(taste, smell, potency)? I grow outdoor so I am not worried about hermies.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 7, 2021)

My wife once told me that for every two packs of seeds I drop i can buy another pack. Needless to say that deal is off the table or we would be broke considering all the freebies I get that she doesn't know about. The other day she caught a glimpse of just one out of four jars containing seeds and was in awe. Lol


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 7, 2021)

Boosky said:


> My wife once told me that for every two packs of seeds I drop i can buy another pack. Needless to say that deal is off the table or we would be broke considering all the freebies I get that she doesn't know about. The other day she caught a glimpse of just one out of four jars containing seeds and was in awe. Lol


A dangerous game you play! lol


----------



## Boosky (Feb 7, 2021)

Cowboy Kahlil said:


> Also, Useful has an interesting new one.
> 
> Chocolate Skunk #2: here's the description:
> 
> View attachment 4818776


Will let you know about this one in about three months, its only two inches tall now. Lol


----------



## copkilller (Feb 7, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> Running any water that isn't distilled can lead to calcium and other minerals dissolved in water to be released into the air as fine, white dust. Maybe what you're dealing with.


YES, i have white dust everywhere, and on the leaves, bummer

So it's the dust that clogs my filter? Not the humidity? If i ran distilled water, it would solve all my problems?


----------



## OtisCampbell (Feb 7, 2021)

I wonder if Happy Trails is part of this drop? I didn’t see it as part of GLO or JBC’s Bodhi drop...


----------



## jp68 (Feb 7, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> I wonder if Happy Trails is part of this drop? I didn’t see it as part of GLO or JBC’s Bodhi drop...


Thought i missed that? So it never appeared?


----------



## fieldhand (Feb 7, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> I wonder if Happy Trails is part of this drop? I didn’t see it as part of GLO or JBC’s Bodhi drop...
> [/QUOT
> 
> Heard Bodhi didn’t get some packaged in time for the drop and I’m assuming that’s one that didn’t make it so will be in next drop


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 7, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> I wonder if Happy Trails is part of this drop? I didn’t see it as part of GLO or JBC’s Bodhi drop...








bodhi seeds


Well We hope to have our bodhi drop Monday. Fingers crossed. That will also be the kick off of our valentines promo. keep your eyes open because we are going to Start 2021 out right!!! And just a heads up. Mr B said that a few strains did not get packaged up because he ran out of packaging. So...



www.rollitup.org





Edit:The info that fieldhand wrote above was mentioned by Bad Dawg in this thread a few days ago.


----------



## atm420 (Feb 7, 2021)

Found these earlier today on my Dazzleberry!




Looks like a female to me, but not 100% sure yet.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 7, 2021)

Does anyone know where to find any tester reports on the purple mana ? Or even just the mana strain? TY


----------



## Cannab15 (Feb 7, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> What does the Strawberry milk male bring to the table(taste, smell, potency)? I grow outdoor so I am not worried about hermies.


I've only grown a little strawberry goji so I'm definitely no expert. Hopefully others can add more info too as I'd also like to hear what others have found. From what I've seen I think it is about potency primarily. Smell and flavor it may add a little strawberry and or a little sour. My strawberry goji mostly smell of sharp sour berry but there may be a little strawberry hiding in there. Goji OG may be a similar feeling strain anyway, but it definitely doesn't take away from it. The high on the strawberry goji's are in the headband/sour diesel awake and soaring in the head with an energetic and euphoric body feel (much more body feel than I've felt on either of those other strains). It isn't relaxing, calming, anti-anxiety or sleepy. Very much awake, energetic, party stuff and very potent.


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 7, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 2 suspected female Sun Ra up potted and to the flower tent


Sun ra was a bust for me  
I had two females that literally smelled like mangoes but I culled them cause I determined them below average, the others were male.......
Im sure youll have better luck then me!


----------



## Blueberry bref (Feb 7, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Does anyone know where to find any tester reports on the purple mana ? Or even just the mana strain? TY


I remember mana being talked about in reference to two things; something from the pacific/south east asia that's fairly energetic and floated around a long time ago and the other I remember is someone referencing some sort of nl5 x haze variant, like a5, as mana.

Mana, as a word, gets thrown around in d&d, wow, (insert fantasy rpg here) as a stand in for energy, essence, life force, ect. Used for the "higher level" stuff like healing and magic. I always took the reference of smoking mana as some nerdy reference to that shit; but it looks like theres a Malay or Samoan term that kind of references the same thing.

My best guess is that it's something off an island and is probably more equatorial than not; but I am just guessing. I'm hoping one of the old heads reads this and it knocks something loose as being completely wrong or something that sounds familiar.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 7, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> I wonder if Happy Trails is part of this drop? I didn’t see it as part of GLO or JBC’s Bodhi drop...


Seems like Happy Trails and PU x SSDD (freebie) didn't make it this round...I was most interested in those. I'm actually more interested in the freebies tbh. Dunno which freebies will go first though...


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 7, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Does anyone know where to find any tester reports on the purple mana ? Or even just the mana strain? TY





Blueberry bref said:


> I remember mana being talked about in reference to two things; something from the pacific/south east asia that's fairly energetic and floated around a long time ago and the other I remember is someone referencing some sort of nl5 x haze variant, like a5, as mana.
> 
> Mana, as a word, gets thrown around in d&d, wow, (insert fantasy rpg here) as a stand in for energy, essence, life force, ect. Used for the "higher level" stuff like healing and magic. I always took the reference of smoking mana as some nerdy reference to that shit; but it looks like theres a Malay or Samoan term that kind of references the same thing.
> 
> My best guess is that it's something off an island and is probably more equatorial than not; but I am just guessing. I'm hoping one of the old heads reads this and it knocks something loose as being completely wrong or something that sounds familiar.


I think @SFnone was asking about mana
recently as well.

I haven't seen any tester reports for mana x purple unicorn f3.

Someone did mention in the comments of a Great Lakes Genetics IG post that, according to Bodhi, mana is a Hawaiian x Afghani cross.


----------



## 2seepictures (Feb 8, 2021)

I liked the effect of the 2 different SunRa phenos i sampled (neither were fruity smelling to me) but they were definitely much weaker than space monkey. Very interested to see / read about what people find in these packs. Anyone try Space Cowboy yet ? (Larry x Wookie15)


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 8, 2021)

Blueberry bref said:


> I remember mana being talked about in reference to two things; something from the pacific/south east asia that's fairly energetic and floated around a long time ago and the other I remember is someone referencing some sort of nl5 x haze variant, like a5, as mana.
> 
> Mana, as a word, gets thrown around in d&d, wow, (insert fantasy rpg here) as a stand in for energy, essence, life force, ect. Used for the "higher level" stuff like healing and magic. I always took the reference of smoking mana as some nerdy reference to that shit; but it looks like theres a Malay or Samoan term that kind of references the same thing.
> 
> My best guess is that it's something off an island and is probably more equatorial than not; but I am just guessing. I'm hoping one of the old heads reads this and it knocks something loose as being completely wrong or something that sounds familiar.


The only thing I could think about mana was a Bible reference lol. But if it’s Hawaiian x afghan I think that might make more sense to what I’m finding on google. But not positive looks like “love genetics” had a mana strain and I think gooeybreeder has a gooey mana strain. Either way I’m excited to find out as soon as they land. A 12 week purple unicorn cross. So that’ll be indoor run for sure. Keep growing and planting seeds.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Feb 8, 2021)

GLG>Refresh>Repeat


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 8, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> The only thing I could think about mana was a Bible reference lol. But if it’s Hawaiian x afghan I think that might make more sense to what I’m finding on google. But not positive looks like “love genetics” had a mana strain and I think gooeybreeder has a gooey mana strain. Either way I’m excited to find out as soon as they land. A 12 week purple unicorn cross. So that’ll be indoor run for sure. Keep growing and planting seeds.


Mana refers to (life force) it is a belief of Polynesian people's that everything has its Mana.
Many video games have health stats and Mana stats for players.
Manna refers to the substance that sustained the tribes of Israel for 40 years, on their desert quest to find a holy land.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 8, 2021)

I was able to score a pack of 
Mexican Death Sativa on drop night over at JBC.
I've been looking forward to these.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 8, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I was able to score a pack of
> Mexican Death Sativa on drop night over at JBC.
> I've been looking forward to these.


Dude be careful with the death sativa. Sounds potent.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Feb 8, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> The only thing I could think about mana was a Bible reference lol. But if it’s Hawaiian x afghan I think that might make more sense to what I’m finding on google. But not positive looks like “love genetics” had a mana strain and I think gooeybreeder has a gooey mana strain. Either way I’m excited to find out as soon as they land. A 12 week purple unicorn cross. So that’ll be indoor run for sure. Keep growing and planting seeds.


If it was a Bible reference, then maybe Jesus smoked the Mana and then walked on water. Like Skywalker OG helps us to "walk the sky". (i heard Jesus enjoyed wine, so herb is not too crazy an idea.) I'm an Athiest so i feel comfortable saying this.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Feb 8, 2021)

WillieBill said:


> Black lotus from Last round.....was pretty much my first B pack via a trade. Not much info out there on it. Very nice smoke.
> View attachment 4819079
> View attachment 4819101View attachment 4819102View attachment 4819103
> 
> This was the second run.......it got better  Have one about 4 weeks away and one in the cloner also.


I think i short-circuited my keyboard by drooling on it while viewing your Black Lotus pics!


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 8, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> If it was a Bible reference, then maybe Jesus smoked the Mana and then walked on water. Like Skywalker OG helps us to "walk the sky". (i heard Jesus enjoyed wine, so herb is not too crazy an idea.) I'm an Athiest so i feel comfortable saying this.


Mana fell from heaven to eat when the people were in the wilderness in Old Testament. I thought it was cool that it was also a reference in a lot of other things that people posted. I’m most interested in just smoking it. Can’t wait till it’s in the mailbox.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 8, 2021)

Did GLG drop already? I cant find any of his new stuff on their site.


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 8, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Did GLG drop already? I cant find any of his new stuff on their site.


Not yet


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 8, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Mana fell from heaven to eat when the people were in the wilderness in Old Testament. I thought it was cool that it was also a reference in a lot of other things that people posted. I’m most interested in just smoking it. Can’t wait till it’s in the mailbox.


Haha god gives your tribe mana to eat and one guy packs a fat bowl with it and starts tokin on it


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 8, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> Not yet


You wouldn't happen to have a date by chance would ya?


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 8, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a date by chance would ya?


I thought he said today.


----------



## atm420 (Feb 8, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> I thought he said today.


Just checked past posts, and yes, it looks as if it is supposed to be today


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 8, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Dude be careful with the death sativa. Sounds potent.


Sounds scary enough.
Even sorta potent would work for me.

All I know is it comes from Jim Ortega's combination of various Mexican strains.
I'm not sure which ones, but I've heard reference to Oaxacan and Guerrero phenotypes.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 8, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> I thought he said today.





atm420 said:


> Just checked past posts, and yes, it looks as if it is supposed to be today


Anyone have a time on it, I checked the GLG thread and it just says its in Feb... Ill have to dig back through this one cause it sounds like it has more info.


----------



## copkilller (Feb 8, 2021)

Purple Wookie V2 day 28 of flower
can't see the purple in the picture, but it's in there


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 8, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Anyone have a time on it, I checked the GLG thread and it just says its in Feb... Ill have to dig back through this one cause it sounds like it has more info.


POST 57104 ... https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/post-16127322

_GLG will have our drop as soon as we get everything counted. And will be $60 per pack Buy 2 get 1 free. With new Bodhi freebies.

And a Bad Dawg 10 pack of Wedding Cake x Cake Fighter with $139 order. I will announce later if this will happen today or tomorrow.

Thanks BD_


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 8, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> POST 57104 ... https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/post-16127322
> 
> _GLG will have our drop as soon as we get everything counted. And will be $60 per pack Buy 2 get 1 free. With new Bodhi freebies.
> 
> ...


Due to the server congestion that will inevitably occur, everyone should probably stay off the GLG website for at least 12 hours after the announced drop time....whenever that ends up being


----------



## cbizzle (Feb 8, 2021)

I refreshed so many times it thinks I’m a bot now. 


jdoorn14 said:


> Due to the server congestion that will inevitably occur, everyone should probably stay off the GLG website for at least 12 hours after the announced drop time....whenever that ends up being


Sure man, I’ll stay off just save me a pack of the Death Sativa.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 8, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Sooo.. I finally secured my first Nierika pack (Mexican Death Sativa). What do I do now? Open pollinate those suckers to seed-increase and give em out? Only filial breed em? Cull the males and only smoke for headstash? Keep em in the fridge? I never see any reports of Nierika packs getting wet. What’s the best option here; i.e what would you do?
> 
> also, were these ever available anywhere else besides from Bodhi?


For sure make a preservation run. If you share, awesome!..if not, you may find the next greatest bad-ass sativa breeding parent. Not to mention a cool smoking trip down memory lane.


----------



## YardG (Feb 8, 2021)

If it loads reasonably fast they probably haven't dropped yet.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Feb 8, 2021)

Sup guys, been a minute. Finally got some Bodhi back in the garden. So I'm running the rest of my pack of Dream Lotus. Got 4 plants - 1 confirmed female and 1 confirmed male. The other two are still up in the air. Lots of variation so far, even in veg. Weird thing is the male is a lot shorter than the other plants. Like half the size. I don't want to toss him just yet because he could be the only male and I'd like to F2 them but is this common or could he be a runt? Aren't males usually taller than females?


----------



## YardG (Feb 8, 2021)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> I just found out that there was a blue sunshine on GLG(been looking for blue dream) I go to sleep and wake up and its out of stock D: anyone know where else I can get them from ? Or will they restock?


FYI I noticed Blue Sunshine is back up on the GLG site (must've made it into the restock).


----------



## i0dineAlf (Feb 8, 2021)

YardG said:


> FYI I noticed Blue Sunshine is back up on the GLG site (must've made it into the restock).


New drop is tomorrow.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLDWCG9B0xl/


----------



## YardG (Feb 8, 2021)

i0dineAlf said:


> New drop is tomorrow.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CLDWCG9B0xl/


DBJ just posted it in the Great Lakes Genetics thread here as well. Guess this means I can stop hitting refresh.


----------



## YardG (Feb 8, 2021)

Noting that it's on the new freebies list I thought I might mention I've been continuing to smoke the PNWHP x SSDD tester buds and they're really growing on me. I always liked the flavors and smells I get off 'em, but the effect has a bit of a delayed onset, and I'm kinda partial to herb that hits you quick. Took awhile, but eventually I realized you can factor in the delay and end up just as happy.


----------



## Celticjack (Feb 8, 2021)

i0dineAlf said:


> New drop is tomorrow.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CLDWCG9B0xl/


Anyone know a time these are dropping


----------



## CrunchBerries (Feb 8, 2021)

Damn. I can stop hitting refresh.


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Feb 8, 2021)

Good luck everyone. I’d love to get a pack of the Mexican death sativa. It would go nicely with my Acapulco gold and oaxacan highland I’ve got from a few years ago. Lately I’ve always missed out on the Nirieka drops.


----------



## YardG (Feb 8, 2021)

Only 11 packs apparently, good luck!

I'm sure it'll go live the minute I'm not paying attention. Refreshed a few times while running and while xc skiing today... but I can't watch every second. I think I might pass on the Death Sativa, sounds rad, but I doubt it's my thing exactly? Better to let someone who'd really appreciate it get it. 

Still... other things I'd like and I'm sure anything limited will go quickly.


----------



## HIFLOWER (Feb 8, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> GLG will have our drop as soon as we get everything counted. And will be $60 per pack Buy 2 get 1 free. With new Bodhi freebies.
> 
> And a Bad Dawg 10 pack of Wedding Cake x Cake Fighter with $139 order. I will announce later if this will happen today or tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks BD



Solid! Excited to for the release!

GLG has never let me down!


----------



## Boosky (Feb 8, 2021)

HIFLOWER said:


> Solid! Excited to for the release!
> 
> GLG has never let me down!


Neither has Bodhi!


----------



## HIFLOWER (Feb 8, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Neither has Bodhi!



Believe that!


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 8, 2021)

YardG said:


> Only 11 packs apparently, good luck!
> 
> I'm sure it'll go live the minute I'm not paying attention. Refreshed a few times while running and while xc skiing today... but I can't watch every second. I think I might pass on the Death Sativa, sounds rad, but I doubt it's my thing exactly? Better to let someone who'd really appreciate it get it.
> 
> Still... other things I'd like and I'm sure anything limited will go quickly.


Hey YardG,

Just FYI, Doc D (Magic Spirit Seed Co) has got packs of Mexican Death Sativa x Dragon Energy (Dragonsoul x Karma's Headbanger) for like $30 bucks a pack on pre-release. The Dragon Energy dad should tame some of the extreme sativa qualities (ie. the 13-week flower time) and give it a big boost in frost and potency and pump up the yield. Just sayin, you may wanna give it a look if you think the straight MDS might not be for you... Cheers!


----------



## Ningen (Feb 8, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> Sup guys, been a minute. Finally got some Bodhi back in the garden. So I'm running the rest of my pack of Dream Lotus. Got 4 plants - 1 confirmed female and 1 confirmed male. The other two are still up in the air. Lots of variation so far, even in veg. Weird thing is the male is a lot shorter than the other plants. Like half the size. I don't want to toss him just yet because he could be the only male and I'd like to F2 them but is this common or could he be a runt? Aren't males usually taller than females?


Compare the node development to your other plants. If they’re the same the male has short internodes which is a good thing.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 8, 2021)

Please let us know how the smoke turns out!


714steadyeddie said:


> mendo purps x 88g13hp , bubble gum pheno
> View attachment 4475931


What was your overall impression of this one? It's a freebie now


----------



## Palckl899014 (Feb 8, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> Hey YardG,
> 
> Just FYI, Doc D (Magic Spirit Seed Co) has got packs of Mexican Death Sativa x Dragon Energy (Dragonsoul x Karma's Headbanger) for like $30 bucks a pack on pre-release. The Dragon Energy dad should tame some of the extreme sativa qualities (ie. the 13-week flower time) and give it a big boost in frost and potency and pump up the yield. Just sayin, you may wanna give it a look if you think the straight MDS might not be for you... Cheers!


Where is this at?


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 8, 2021)

Palckl899014 said:


> Where is this at?


You can email [email protected] to be included on his monthly mailing list. 

Headie Gardens also has some of his gear in stock. They're closed right now, but Shoe said he is hoping to open the website for purchases again in a few days.


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 9, 2021)

After reading all the mana replies I figured I'd chime in. I am pretty sure that I read somewhere that the mana is a Hawaiian strain from pua mana. I cant figure out where I saw it to quote directly but if I remember correctly he just calls it mana because of some kind of controversy surrounding pua mana. My memory is not the best and this is not a concrete quote but that's what I think mana is


----------



## Green Puddin (Feb 9, 2021)

Not sure what the reputation is like over at Breedersdirect , but they have Mexican death sativa listed as available , as Well as most of the new drop i tems.....as well as the super natural selection laughing lemon and it's only listed for 77 bucks I thought those packs w ere always 100 maybe I'm wromg. But if they are reputable ,this might be your best chance to grab that death sativa .

just putting it out there !!!!


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 9, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> Not sure what the reputation is like over at Breedersdirect , but they have Mexican death sativa listed as available , as Well as most of the new drop i tems.....as well as the super natural selection laughing lemon and it's only listed for 77 bucks I thought those packs w ere always 100 maybe I'm wromg. But if they are reputable ,this might be your best chance to grab that death sativa .
> just putting it out there !!!!


It’s been out of stock for two days. Look into it a little further.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm excited for the drop, but I'll be sitting back hoping to get good left-overs. No money for beans until later in the week.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 9, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> over at Breedersdirect


payment options galore. Are they reputable ?


----------



## jp68 (Feb 9, 2021)

Was


sadboy92 said:


> Please let us know how the smoke turns out!
> 
> 
> What was your overall impression of this one? It's a freebie now


Think i saw a grow log somewhere and production was low which i think is one of the issues with mendo purps. Im sure it smokes well


----------



## Green Puddin (Feb 9, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> It’s been out of stock for two days. Look into it a little further.


I seen it listed and and no obvious OUT OF STOCK like most places put.never been in the site before, instead of waste g time going thru the fine print I rushed back here and posted it for the boys to potentially get a crack at it , as these things can disappear in minutes . Next time I will make 100% sure my apologies


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 9, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> I seen it listed and and no obvious OUT OF STOCK like most places put.never been in the site before, instead of waste g time going thru the fine print I rushed back here and posted it for the boys to potentially get a crack at it , as these things can disappear in minutes . Next time I will make 100% sure my apologies


No need to apology. I noticed sometimes things appear to be in stock and after a few clicks it stops you. Out of stock. Things happen


----------



## Green Puddin (Feb 9, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> payment options galore. Are they reputable ?


I read in another thread that they do Price matching of other banks ,not 100% on the details with that , it said they would price match GLO prices .after I seen that I rushed to the site thinking they might have Bodhi and they did and all the new stuff so I checked right quick to see if they had any out of stock signs up and I didn't see any so I flew right over here to tell the fellas , this was all in about 4 minutes


----------



## Green Puddin (Feb 9, 2021)

But whatever thread I was on they were talking about that's the only place they use and all kinds of payment options and they ship to canada


----------



## Green Puddin (Feb 9, 2021)

CSI humboldt thread


Love the plant pics everyone! I keep checking but am not seeing his Pineapple or Forbidden Fruit crosses on his website. I'm assuming these till show up eventually.. Man this guy is busy! It often makes me wonder how he has time to test all of these crosses.



www.rollitup.org




Thats where I read it ,not sure if there are more people with the same thoughts as him but you guys can judge that . Im still sticking to GLG but thought I would share what I found . Good luck boys


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 9, 2021)

My cat kept waking me up all night to check GLG. Guess I can forgive her excitement, she really enjoys that Bodhi too.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 9, 2021)

Breedersdirect is legit and speedy quick in packing/shipping after purchase. I don't care for all of their their website settings...I'd prefer that they mark things out of stock or delist them when they're sold out rather than getting your hopes up then dashing them when you click into the listing. But that's no reason not to use them IMO.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 9, 2021)

I just noticed that lemon wookie is back in stock at GLG!

Bodhi used a lemon diesel female for the original version, whereas he used a lemon G female for the lemon wookie v.2.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2021)

Lemon Wookie v2 is plenty strong and the Lemon always comes through, active and makes me think and talk a lot.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 9, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Lemon Wookie v2 is plenty strong and the Lemon always comes through, active and makes me think and talk a lot.


Have you grown any other of his lemon strains?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2021)

Lemon Hashplant which was good but different and not as dominated by the Hashplant father as most. Real earthyand loud and a bit of pig shit.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Feb 9, 2021)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLFTIiuroJX/
 4:20 ET


----------



## disco pilgrim (Feb 9, 2021)

i0dineAlf said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CLFTIiuroJX/
> 4:20 ET


Thanks....like Terpentribe said on ig, we can stop hitting refresh for awhile now!


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Feb 9, 2021)

What's everyone going to be fighting over on this drop?


----------



## cbizzle (Feb 9, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> What's everyone going to fighting over on this drop?


Bandwidth.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Feb 9, 2021)

Boosky said:


> You will like Mountain Temple. Mine was lime green and tasty after couple months cure.


How's the high?


----------



## Green Puddin (Feb 9, 2021)

cbizzle said:


> Bandwidth.


I
Lmfao


----------



## Green Puddin (Feb 9, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> What's everyone going to fighting over on this drop?


 nothing in particular, it's more a show of dominance thing ya know ...... It sends the same message as raping someone in prison kinda . If you don't wind up getting what you want , the guys who did essentially cornholed you


----------



## Green Puddin (Feb 9, 2021)

did it crash lol


----------



## Green Puddin (Feb 9, 2021)

No it didn't crash , POS iPad is slow AF


----------



## jp68 (Feb 9, 2021)

that black triangle x ssdd caught my eye.


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 9, 2021)

Monsters already killed it. Lol. Nice work!!


----------



## HIFLOWER (Feb 9, 2021)

Are we crashed already boys?!


----------



## joeko420 (Feb 9, 2021)

Worst crash yet


----------



## YardG (Feb 9, 2021)

LMAO. Yep seems to be really good and broken. I saw the Death Sativa for a second!


----------



## HIFLOWER (Feb 9, 2021)

Anyone having any luck?


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 9, 2021)

Ha! No access yet.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 9, 2021)

YardG said:


> I saw the Death Sativa for a second!


How did you manage to get that far, nice!


----------



## YardG (Feb 9, 2021)

I happened to load the site at 4:17 and the Death Sativa and Laughing Lemon were up.


----------



## HIFLOWER (Feb 9, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> How did you manage to get that far, nice!



I had 1 page load.... but then its right back to Internal Server Error.


----------



## HIFLOWER (Feb 9, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> GLG will have our drop as soon as we get everything counted. And will be $60 per pack Buy 2 get 1 free. With new Bodhi freebies.
> 
> And a Bad Dawg 10 pack of Wedding Cake x Cake Fighter with $139 order. I will announce later if this will happen today or tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks BD



Whats the good word Boss man?


----------



## CrunchBerries (Feb 9, 2021)

Does GLG usually announce a time for releases? Keep getting a 500 error.


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 9, 2021)

Can you guys stop refreshing so I can place my order and get back to work, please? Thaaaaaaanks.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 9, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Can you guys stop refreshing so I can place my order and get back to work, please? Thaaaaaaanks.


Ditttttttto


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 9, 2021)

cbizzle said:


> Bandwidth.


Exactly


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 9, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Can you guys stop refreshing so I can place my order and get back to work, please? Thaaaaaaanks.


Sure, but you first, okay? Lol


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 9, 2021)

YardG said:


> LMAO. Yep seems to be really good and broken. I saw the Death Sativa for a second!


Same


----------



## freewanderer04 (Feb 9, 2021)

I heard it will load faster if you hold the power button down on whatever device you're using until the screen turns black.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 9, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> I heard it will load faster if you hold the power button down on whatever device you're using until the screen turns black.


This checks out all!


----------



## YardG (Feb 9, 2021)

I was just successful, but it was dicey, and none of the new freebies were listed as options.


----------



## joeko420 (Feb 9, 2021)

No new freebies listed? Strange


----------



## YardG (Feb 9, 2021)

Nope, it clearly hadn't been updated yet, just Lazy Lightning and... Lemon Lotus, can't recall what the other option was, same as it was prior to the new drop.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 9, 2021)

YardG said:


> I was just successful, but it was dicey, and none of the new freebies were listed as options.


Same, managed to score the purple mana and the Jager myself. No death sativa left though sadly.


----------



## HIFLOWER (Feb 9, 2021)

Im not sure what just happened.....I placed an order because I dont want to miss out on the limited drops.. BUUTTTT the new freebies are not added?

Kinda bummed.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 9, 2021)

Managed to get what I was after, but I dared not try to look for another strain or freebies or anything. Havin an acc with them helped out a lot in terms of checkout speed. Good luck


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 9, 2021)

HIFLOWER said:


> Im not sure what just happened.....I placed an order because I dont want to miss out on the limited drops.. BUUTTTT the new freebies are not added?
> 
> Kinda bummed.


Same, hopefully there are plenty of the new freebies and i just have to get some with my next order.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 9, 2021)

The new Bodhi freebies just showed up


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 9, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> The new Bodhi freebies just showed up


Just noticed that after a double refresh on my cart. Lots of cool new choices. Snagged that Laughing Lemon, Umeboshi, and Wonder Wookie with the Orange Wookie x 88g13hp and Wedding Cake x Cake Fighter Bad Dawg freebies. STOKED!!!


----------



## northcoastweednerd (Feb 9, 2021)

just placed an order like 15 minutes ago , and at the time there was not an updated list of freebies, not wanting to miss out on the new drop i decided to place it and pick what was availible. perhaps there will be an option to edit the freebies that was previously selected?


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 9, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> The new Bodhi freebies just showed up


Damn... I don't have a problem, just a lil' Valentine to myself, eh.


----------



## HIFLOWER (Feb 9, 2021)

northcoastweednerd said:


> just placed an order like 15 minutes ago , and at the time there was not an updated list of freebies, not wanting to miss out on the new drop i decided to place it and pick what was availible. perhaps there will be an option to edit the freebies that was previously selected?



I am in the same boat. 

I sent an email and am hoping they can do the right thing for me. My freebie choices are still in stock but im seeing some are gone already.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 9, 2021)

northcoastweednerd said:


> just placed an order like 15 minutes ago , and at the time there was not an updated list of freebies, not wanting to miss out on the new drop i decided to place it and pick what was availible. perhaps there will be an option to edit the freebies that was previously selected?


I'm betting if you email Dragboat Jeffy and let him know what happened he'll get those new freebies on there for ya. He's come thru for me in the past on other order mistakes...


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 9, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Damn... I don't have a problem, just a lil' Valentine to myself, eh.


Your cat should also be purrty well pleased!


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 9, 2021)

I placed an order, while planning not to. I hope my girlfriend doesn't kill me.


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (Feb 9, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> How's the high?


Gasping for breath


----------



## Mayan Star Portal (Feb 9, 2021)

No mexican death sativa but i grabbed 2 packs of Umeboshi, 1 pack of Blue Sunshine, picked the black triangle x strawberry milk freebie, and getn the bad dawg wedding cake x cake fighter! Happy Valentine's to me lol treat yo self!!!


----------



## Cannab15 (Feb 9, 2021)

Does anyone have any info on the skunk hashplant (hs33)?


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 9, 2021)

Cannab15 said:


> Does anyone have any info on the skunk hashplant (hs33)?


Just what I read, that Mr. B's releasing some of his outdoor skunk work...


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 9, 2021)

Hey @Bad Dawg. 

Are the chem 91 Skunk VA x OMG, chem 91 Skunk VA x SSDD and Mendo purps x 88G13HP recommended for outdoors only?


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 9, 2021)

@Barristan Whitebeard I wonder about this too. I grabbed a pack of the Chem 91 Skunk VA x OMG as my freebie. Nabbed a Laughing Lemon and DLA 12.


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 9, 2021)

Cannab15 said:


> Does anyone have any info on the skunk hashplant (hs33)?


Has he released anything with his American Skunk Selection clone that's been floating around? I thought I saw it was that. I have the same cross from FarmerJoe420, would be cool to do a side by side.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 9, 2021)

Usually the Feb drops from Bodhi are geared toward outdoor (as they should be)


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 9, 2021)

Gorilla Ghani Day 53
These smell unbelievable


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 9, 2021)

Space Monkey Day 53 ( wookie pheno)


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 9, 2021)

GLG went ahead and edited my order with an updated freebie from the new list. Really cool of them


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 9, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Hey @Bad Dawg.
> 
> Are the chem 91 Skunk VA x OMG, chem 91 Skunk VA x SSDD and Mendo purps x 88G13HP recommended for outdoors only?


Obviously I'm not Bad Dawg, but someone posted a while back that lots of their Mendo Purps x 88g13hp testers hermed (suggesting it should be run outdoor, perhaps)


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Feb 9, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I placed an order, while planning not to. I hope my girlfriend doesn't kill me.


I was gonna offer to split my order in half with you since you were short. What did you go with?


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 9, 2021)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> I was gonna offer to split my order in half with you since you were short. What did you go with?


Laughing Lemon, DLA 12, and the Chem 91 Skunk VA x OMG freebie.


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 9, 2021)

I’m torn between the skunk hashplant and the pnw hp x ssdd freebie


I wish there was more info on either


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 9, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I’m torn between the skunk hashplant and the pnw hp x ssdd freebie
> 
> 
> I wish there was more info on either


I’d say they’re probably too new for info.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 9, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I’m torn between the skunk hashplant and the pnw hp x ssdd freebie
> 
> 
> I wish there was more info on either


Unfortunately on the freebies they seem to be testers that got sent out that either didn't get stellar reviews (as the named releases do) or otherwise had some minor issues like possible intersex traits that lend towards him releasing them with the outdoor only qualifier. Just what I've noticed to date. YMMV. Ciao!

~CC


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 9, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> Unfortunately on the freebies they seem to be testers that got sent out that either didn't get stellar reviews (as the named releases do) or otherwise had some minor issues like possible intersex traits that lend towards him releasing them with the outdoor only qualifier. Just what I've noticed to date. YMMV. Ciao!
> 
> ~CC


Thanks for sharing that’s good to know


----------



## YardG (Feb 9, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I’m torn between the skunk hashplant and the pnw hp x ssdd freebie
> 
> 
> I wish there was more info on either


I test grew the latter (the PNW/SSDD) outdoors this past summer. I saw zero herm issues, but I did have one mutant with... I think it's call fasciation... weird windfoil shaped stems. A # of plants had a double main cola (growing together), a trait someone here indicated comes from the SSDD end and warned may be mold prone.

That said, I had very little to no mold issues during an unusually hot mostly dry summer. What there was was probably due to caterpillars I missed.

I thought there was a fair amount of variation in the end flower across six females... some fruity plants, some incensey/hashy, I think some kinda gassy I dunno. I stink at categorizing flavors apparently. I like it, but it took a little while to grow on me mostly because it's a bit of a creeper, and that doesn't jibe that well with my current lifestyle. TBF I usually grab a little here and a little there so I'll go long periods without smoking any of a particular plant (e.g. been awhile since I smoked #1). Yield was good except for the mutant. Bag appeal varied, mutant the prettiest.


----------



## YardG (Feb 9, 2021)

PS: if I recall correctly there were some posts in the last day or so on IG that indicated the Mendo Purps/SSDD had some herm issues indoors during testing, and that there might have been some intention of also marking that one as an outdoor freebie (and then the two Skunk VA crosses which were marked as outdoor freebs).


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 9, 2021)

Holy fuckballs... Was just looking around on IG and found out that the Orange Wookie in the new freebie Orange Wookie x 88g13hp is actually Bodhi's cut of Honey Mandarin (Cali-O x Wookie 15). 

Damn am I glad I went with my gut on that freebie. Can't wait!


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 9, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> Holy fuckballs... Was just looking around on IG and found out that the Orange Wookie in the new freebie Orange Wookie x 88g13hp is actually Bodhi's cut of Honey Mandarin (Cali-O x Wookie 15).
> 
> Damn am I glad I went with my gut on that freebie. Can't wait!


you’re my spirit animal tonight


mountain temple
Snuggle funk
Orange wookie x 88g13

done.

oooooohhhh yeeeeaaaa


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 9, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> you’re my spirit animal tonight
> 
> 
> mountain temple
> ...


Good luck with those Mountain Temples. I just picked up a Temple x Dragon Energy pre-release pack from Doc D a few weeks ago. Had my eye on the Snuggle Funk too but that Wonder Wookie just sounded too tasty to pass up.

Hoping for some magic in them thar beans!


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 9, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> Good luck with those Mountain Temples. I just picked up a Temple x Dragon Energy pre-release pack from Doc D a few weeks ago. Had my eye on the Snuggle Funk too but that Wonder Wookie just sounded too tasty to pass up.
> 
> Hoping for some magic in them thar beans!


Good luck as in they’ll be difficult/problem children or good luck as in there are some gems to be had?


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Feb 10, 2021)

When I grew mountain temple, they were great. Flowered between 10-12 weeks. I think the ones I harvested at 12 weeks were a little better. The one I kept smelled a lot like some fast nevilles haze I grew a few years ago. Pineapple/juicy fruit gum and haze smells and taste.
Sadly I don’t have enough time to flower mountain temple outdoors in northern Michigan. My outdoor had nice flower development but the drug traits were lacking. If they would have made it to thanksgiving it could have been different but mid October wasn’t enough time.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 10, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> Good luck with those Mountain Temples. I just picked up a Temple x Dragon Energy pre-release pack from Doc D a few weeks ago. Had my eye on the Snuggle Funk too but that Wonder Wookie just sounded too tasty to pass up.
> 
> Hoping for some magic in them thar beans!


I have the Temple x Dragon Energy cross running in one of my rooms right now. I’m on week 5 or so and it’s a nice one! Can’t really smell anything right now because the room overall smells like a big fart. But I’m sure things will start to stand out more in a few weeks. Vigor/structure is 10/10..

Im about to buy these Passionfruit Hashplant seeds but.. Does anyone have experience with this Lush cut in any crosses? I’m curious to hear if the terps stick around post dry/cure. Volatile terps evaporating/oxidizing is something I find pretty common with these sweet terped cultivars. Peach hashplant went from sweet peach smelling to basically nothing after 2 weeks at 60/60. I’d love to know if this cut acts different.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 10, 2021)

After damn near killing my plants, they have been recovering and are transitioning to start flowering. 
Banana Spliff on the left, Blue Sunshine on the right. 

Going to top dress with worm castings next watering and clean up some lower growth. Sunshine is putting on a stretch, longer internode spacing. I hope I have enough head room


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 10, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I have the Temple x Dragon Energy cross running in one of my rooms right now. I’m on week 5 or so and it’s a nice one! Can’t really smell anything right now because the room overall smells like a big fart. But I’m sure things will start to stand out more in a few weeks. Vigor/structure is 10/10..
> 
> Im about to buy these Passionfruit Hashplant seeds but.. Does anyone have experience with this Lush cut in any crosses? I’m curious to hear if the terps stick around post dry/cure. Volatile terps evaporating/oxidizing is something I find pretty common with these sweet terped cultivars. Peach hashplant went from sweet peach smelling to basically nothing after 2 weeks at 60/60. I’d love to know if this cut acts different.


I used to run a cut of “the qleaner” that was strong peach terps, didn’t fade too much. Stayed strong peach rings until the trichs started to degrade. I don’t think peach terps are completely volatile as a rule.


----------



## BigDavid (Feb 10, 2021)

Can anyone tell me what the Wookie and Snow Lotus pass onto their crosses? I know the 88HP is obviously making everything a hash plant.. but I have no experience with the Wook and Lotus. Thanks.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 10, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> GLG went ahead and edited my order with an updated freebie from the new list. Really cool of them


Oooh I'm going to have to check my order!


----------



## MrGoldenNugz (Feb 10, 2021)

Has anyone grown Cherry Unicorn from the drop before this one? I grabbed a pack a few months ago.

I have grown Strawberry Unicorn under a 600w they gave me 790g. One plant gave me 240g. I hand water in coco once a day. Was my best yield to date. I like my smoke a bit stronger though.

Can't find any grow or test grows or even a picture online of Cherry Unicorn. Any info would be great as I plan on popping some seeds or maybe making Lion's Milk f2's I have 2 lady's in flower and 3 plants 1 or 2 weeks off showing me their sex.

Got a few Bodhi in my Gardens at the moment
These are looking a little uncared for. I was a little lazy while waiting for sex. And it's been cold the last week.

I got 2 Lions Milk in flower A Cherry Queen and a Heavenly Hashplant. 3 weeks in. Back left is CQ. Back Right LM. Front left LM.
Any info on the Hollyweed be great as well. 2 fems was lanky looking. Tallest out of all 11 seeds and other 3 are what I would call normal size. When I repotted them last night one stood out to me on the smell side was musky and something else.

Full of questions today sorry. I've never made seeds before. If I find a male. Would an open pollination be best or be selective. I did 2 girls about 2 years ago as well. So I know what I liked in them.


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 10, 2021)

MrGoldenNugz said:


> Has anyone grown Cherry Unicorn from the drop before this one? I grabbed a pack a few months ago.
> 
> I have grown Strawberry Unicorn under a 600w they gave me 790g. One plant gave me 240g. I hand water in coco once a day. Was my best yield to date. I like my smoke a bit stronger though.
> 
> ...


I personally always do selective pollination - once I identify a male I want to use I separate it from the rest and let it do it's thing elsewhere. I use a small plastic cup (the kind that come with a cough syrup bottle) and tweezers and over a number of days I pick off male flowers once they open and start to drop pollen. Once you have a fair amount of it just dab some pollen with a small paintbrush on lower flowers/buds on the girls you want to pollinate. You end up with less seeds but higher quality seeds imo.

cheers


----------



## MrGoldenNugz (Feb 10, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> I personally always do selective pollination - once I identify a male I want to use I separate it from the rest and let it do it's thing elsewhere. I use a small plastic cup (the kind that come with a cough syrup bottle) and tweezers and over a number of days I pick off male flowers once they open and start to drop pollen. Once you have a fair amount of it just dab some pollen with a small paintbrush on lower flowers/buds on the girls you want to pollinate. You end up with less seeds but higher quality seeds imo.
> 
> cheers


Sweet nice one. I only had 8 seeds left and 3 didn't open so I might not be able to be very selective with a male, Cheers for the info. I was thinking keeping it in a small pot or keep taking a cutting be the best action till I was ready. Cheers for the info I have taken it onboard. I do have 2 areas I could move the male away from as well if I wanted too.


----------



## 2seepictures (Feb 10, 2021)

BigDavid said:


> Can anyone tell me what the Wookie and Snow Lotus pass onto their crosses? I know the 88HP is obviously making everything a hash plant.. but I have no experience with the Wook and Lotus. Thanks.


The Wookie 15 crosses I've tried on average have been high odor, frost and relatively short flowering time. Desirable effects and Potency have been there in all the Bodhi crosses that I've tried so I dont feel theres much to compare there. Other than 2 Goji phenos I've had nothing but bad experience with the Snow Lotus father personally but that was just my experience and preference. My current preference for fathers to crosses I've tried is : Wookie > Appalachia > 88G > Snow Lotus. I'm very interested to see what the SSDD father brings to the table.


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 10, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> The Wookie 15 crosses I've tried on average have been high odor, frost and relatively short flowering time. Desirable effects and Potency have been there in all the Bodhi crosses that I've tried so I dont feel theres much to compare there. Other than 2 Goji phenos I've had nothing but bad experience with the Snow Lotus father personally but that was just my experience and preference. My current preference for fathers to crosses I've tried is : Wookie > Appalachia > 88G > Snow Lotus. I'm very interested to see what the SSDD father brings to the table.


I’ve got an order of lemon penetration and lemon lotus on the way. Any experience with those? Both use the SL father from other stuff I’ve read I thought he was a winner 

I imagine the SL tightening up the super loose lemon g flowers, and lemon diesel just sounds fire


----------



## MrGoldenNugz (Feb 10, 2021)

I found this info online about each of the Wookie s a few months ago. Maybe this will help a bit as well


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 10, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I’ve got an order of lemon penetration and lemon lotus on the way. Any experience with those? Both use the SL father from other stuff I’ve read I thought he was a winner


To some of us, the SL is a winner. There are many opinions in here, and you need to decide between peoples view and follow your heart.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 10, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I’ve got an order of lemon penetration and lemon lotus on the way. Any experience with those? Both use the SL father from other stuff I’ve read I thought he was a winner


I’ve popped like 430 or so seeds in the last year. I can tell you from experience that all of his males are good, and it’s all about luck of the draw and personal taste. If I was just beginning to work with Bodhi’s crosses, I would just close my eyes and grab random packs and get them in water. Pop as many as you have space for and make your own observations. Nobody here has run enough of a specific male to give a thorough analysis on how each one expresses in crosses. We are all flying blind here since we are running small population sizes. Just learn how to clone and re veg so you can keep cuts of a keeper when you do find one.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 10, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I’ve popped like 430 or so seeds in the last year. I can tell you from experience that all of his males are good, and it’s all about luck of the draw and personal taste. If I was just beginning to work with Bodhi’s crosses, I would just close my eyes and grab random packs and get them in water. Pop as many as you have space for and make your own observations. Nobody here has run enough of a specific male to give a thorough analysis on how each one expresses in crosses. We are all flying blind here since we are running small population sizes. Just learn how to clone and re veg so you can keep cuts of a keeper when you do find one.


Call this a noob question...but if I am just looking to preserve the rarer strains I can just pop all the beans and pick one male and a female and let them "get their own room" and have at it? Do I have as much to worry about as far as recessive traits coming out when I am not crossing the lines? Or should all the resulting beans be decent? Not new to growing but I am to chucking pollen lol


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 10, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I’ve popped like 430 or so seeds in the last year. I can tell you from experience that all of his males are good, and it’s all about luck of the draw and personal taste. If I was just beginning to work with Bodhi’s crosses, I would just close my eyes and grab random packs and get them in water. Pop as many as you have space for and make your own observations. Nobody here has run enough of a specific male to give a thorough analysis on how each one expresses in crosses. We are all flying blind here since we are running small population sizes. Just learn how to clone and re veg so you can keep cuts of a keeper when you do find one.


Thanks for the wisdom. That’s been the plan since coming back into the game after a several year hiatus. All indoor starting in May, thanks to JBC and GLG. Stoked to get these running.

Lemon Penetration
Lemon Lotus
Blue Sunshine
Womo
More cowbell
Waking dream
Snuggle funk
Orange wookie x hp
mountain temple

hope to find some real winners

May have snagged some RD GTH #1 because why not


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 10, 2021)

I love the Snow Lotus crosses....definitely recessive so you mostly see the mom - i would never hesitate on a SL cross - very stable too - i don't think you can go wrong with that dad and i ran a shitload of them


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 10, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Call this a noob question...but if I am just looking to preserve the rarer strains I can just pop all the beans and pick one male and a female and let them "get their own room" and have at it? Do I have as much to worry about as far as recessive traits coming out when I am not crossing the lines? Or should all the resulting beans be decent? Not new to growing but I am to chucking pollen lol


If you are trying to really preserve rarer crosses I would set up an orgy tent and let all of the males from that pack pollinate all of the females. Using a single male isn’t bad.. Having more males is just better because more individuals in the population = better genetic diversity that is being preserved.

But if you are limited on space, single male works fine. It’s an incredibly generous thing to do, so I doubt anyone would complain even if it was just two plants used for the preservation.



nuskool89 said:


> Thanks for the wisdom. That’s been my plan since coming back into the game after a several year hiatus. I’ll be all indoor starting in May and have been slowly stocking up from JBC and GLG. I am so stoked to get these running.
> 
> Lemon Penetration
> Lemon Lotus
> ...


Oh yeah you should get a few nice keepers from those. Excited for you dude! Keep us updated.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 10, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> If you are trying to really preserve rarer crosses I would set up an orgy tent and let all of the males from that pack pollinate all of the females. Using a single male isn’t bad.. Having more males is just better because more individuals in the population = better genetic diversity that is being preserved.
> 
> But if you are limited on space, single male works fine. It’s an incredibly generous thing to do, so I doubt anyone would complain even if it was just two plants used for the preservation.
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Orgy tent it is!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> I love the Snow Lotus crosses....definitely recessive so you mostly see the mom - i would never hesitate on a SL cross - very stable too - i don't think you can go wrong with that dad and i ran a shitload of them


SL crosses that have been F2’d are where the real magic happens. You get all sorts of recessive strawberry notes from that SL male that are much rarer in the F1 crosses.

A friend of mine gifted me a pack of Juicy Fruit Thai x SL and I’m very excited for it. Will definitely buy a tent specifically for preserving that one.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 10, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Thanks man! Orgy tent it is!


What are you going to be working with? Preservation work is always really exciting!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 10, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> What are you going to be working with? Preservation work is always really exciting!


I managed to score some Purple Mana and Jager Hashplant, with this last GLG drop. Nothing too crazy but they were limited and sound amazing.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 10, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> you’re my spirit animal tonight
> 
> 
> mountain temple
> ...


That mountain temple will be a very enjoyable grow. I grew out a blueberry temple cross that had a incredible hazy scent to them. I loved the smoke nice upbeat high and taste for days.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 10, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> once I identify a male I want to use I separate it from the rest


Could you elaborate what traits you look for when selecting the male? Obvious ones would be the structure and smells/stem rub, but what else do you look for?


----------



## Cannab15 (Feb 10, 2021)

I agree that it is hard for anyone to know exactly what will come out of a cross without running a lot of it. I'm sure the same male expresses different with different mom's as well. Example is that for me so far one trait that seems to come from snow lotus is an anti-anxiety feel that although is nice in some crosses also takes away from some of the mind expansion and soaring of some sativa's. However goji OG is an example of a plant that has this buzz. So maybe it's just the few I've seen? I don't know yet from personal experience.
I do think that since we don't all have the time and money to buy everything and test it is nice to try and get a vague idea of what to try. I have my own list of what I think the males may bring to crosses based on what I've heard and seen. Understand I've seen first hand very few plants, so don't take this as gospel. I'd love to hear peoples opinions and maybe when we here people agree on traits it will give us a little more confidence.
Snow lotus: adds trichromes, a little sweet or fruit and a little mind queiting. Leaves a lot of traits from mom including smell being very close.(mango lotus and drunken parrot)
Wookie: very loud and adds grapefruit and lavender, short maturing, lots of trichromes, great bag appeal, not the biggest yielder, slow head feel when lots of the lavender present. (Wookie orgasm and lemon wookie v2)
88G13hp: adds great structure, burnt tire/earthy/woodsy smells, nice taste, and not head queiting so not the relaxing indica. (Dla4)
Omg : adds vigour and can produce large plants outdoors. Little lemon smell but faint. Leaves a lot of traits of the mom. Can hermie indoor on a lot of crosses (gorilla ghani)
Appalachia: lots of trichromes, very gooey, some sweet and turpentine and lemon and fuel smells. Lots of energy in body and head. Large producer indoor but saw some PM in some of mountain temple.
Purple unicorn: purple, sleepy, some berry or lavender. Haven't run so no first hand observation.
Strawberry milk:adds or at least doesn't take away from potency, energy, and excitement. Some sour and strawberry smells. Not the biggest yield, may hermy. More head stash than production. (Strawberry goji)
Ssdd: relaxed and sleepy. End of day feels. Lots of body, pain reducing. Not the biggest yield. (Blue sunshine)


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 10, 2021)

I have a penchant for the bigger boned, brutish males. Vigor. I like my plants to be short so usually short internode spacing, and of course smell.
I've made a whole line of crosses here with a Cake N Chem male I had that was amazing. Is it just me or very often in veg it's a plant that ends up being male that has some of the most alluring scents of the bunch?

Sidenote I have 10 Banana Spliff beans confirmed germinated. They started to pop last Thursday but now they're all going, 4 are already nice seedlings the rest still just coming up. I took a pic but it sucked.


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 10, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I have the Temple x Dragon Energy cross running in one of my rooms right now. I’m on week 5 or so and it’s a nice one! Can’t really smell anything right now because the room overall smells like a big fart. But I’m sure things will start to stand out more in a few weeks. Vigor/structure is 10/10..
> 
> Im about to buy these Passionfruit Hashplant seeds but.. Does anyone have experience with this Lush cut in any crosses? I’m curious to hear if the terps stick around post dry/cure. Volatile terps evaporating/oxidizing is something I find pretty common with these sweet terped cultivars. Peach hashplant went from sweet peach smelling to basically nothing after 2 weeks at 60/60. I’d love to know if this cut acts different.


Looks like the only way to know...is to go.


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 10, 2021)

Confua


blueberryrose said:


> I have a penchant for the bigger boned, brutish males. Vigor. I like my plants to be short so usually short internode spacing, and of course smell.
> I've made a whole line of crosses here with a Cake N Chem male I had that was amazing. Is it just me or very often in veg it's a plant that ends up being male that has some of the most alluring scents of the bunch?
> 
> Sidenote I have 10 Banana Spliff beans confirmed germinated. They started to pop last Thursday but now they're all going, 4 are already nice seedlings the rest still just coming up. I took a pic but it sucked.


Confuscious say: 'Sucky picture still worth 1000 words.'


----------



## BigDavid (Feb 10, 2021)

Cannab15 said:


> I agree that it is hard for anyone to know exactly what will come out of a cross without running a lot of it. I'm sure the same male expresses different with different mom's as well. Example is that for me so far one trait that seems to come from snow lotus is an anti-anxiety feel that although is nice in some crosses also takes away from some of the mind expansion and soaring of some sativa's. However goji OG is an example of a plant that has this buzz. So maybe it's just the few I've seen? I don't know yet from personal experience.
> I do think that since we don't all have the time and money to buy everything and test it is nice to try and get a vague idea of what to try. I have my own list of what I think the males may bring to crosses based on what I've heard and seen. Understand I've seen first hand very few plants, so don't take this as gospel. I'd love to hear peoples opinions and maybe when we here people agree on traits it will give us a little more confidence.
> Snow lotus: adds trichromes, a little sweet or fruit and a little mind queiting. Leaves a lot of traits from mom including smell being very close.(mango lotus and drunken parrot)
> Wookie: very loud and adds grapefruit and lavender, short maturing, lots of trichromes, great bag appeal, not the biggest yielder, slow head feel when lots of the lavender present. (Wookie orgasm and lemon wookie v2)
> ...


Exactly what I was looking for. Thank you for the good deed. Blessing!


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 10, 2021)

Got in a little late but still managed to get in on imperial majesty (any info?), purple soul (info? Bueller?) , and laughing lemon as well as blue sunshine; got one of the last mendo purps x ghp and missed the 91 x omg so went with the 91 x ssdd. Wedding cake x cake fighter (super stoked) freeb along with the trophies. Anyone else feel bad for the heads out there sleepin on glg and Bodhi(sattva) in general? Or are you stoked to share in this beautiful little community full of heady vibes? Or both? Me too. Had to share with the Bodhi gang. Bless up everyone. Stay Irie.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 10, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Got in a little late but still managed to get in on imperial majesty (any info?), purple soul (info? Bueller?) , and laughing lemon as well as blue sunshine; got one of the last mendo purps x ghp and missed the 91 x omg so went with the 91 x ssdd. Wedding cake x cake fighter (super stoked) freeb along with the trophies. Anyone else feel bad for the heads out there sleepin on glg and Bodhi(sattva) in general? Or are you stoked to share in this beautiful little community full of heady vibes? Or both? Me too. Had to share with the Bodhi gang. Bless up everyone. Stay Irie.


I will share it...but not on drop day!


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 10, 2021)

I’m going to run outdoor . the Jager, skunk hp, off this bodhi drop. Hopefully indoor the laugh lemon, mana, rainbow zerp, and peepeefruit Hashplant. I hope can pull off that Jager outdoor growing zone 6a ,


----------



## jp68 (Feb 10, 2021)

Ran goji and love triangle and pulled keepers i ran for years out of those packs. Always thought the snow lotus would do better with sativa leaners and probably be nuts crossed with the juicy fruit thai


----------



## keiserrott (Feb 10, 2021)

This will be my first time running Bodhi's gear and I'm stoked to say the least! 

Orange Wookie x 88G13/HP 
Lemon Lotus
Chem 91 Skunk VA x SSDD SkyLotus 
Strawberry Lotus 
Snuggle Funk
Blue Sunshine
Phone Home 
Cherry Unicorn

Now to decide what to pop first


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 10, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Thanks man! Orgy tent it is!


the only extra feedback I would offer is cull any weird or small males and any that may start showing balls super early or start flowering fully in veg. Cull any of those type males and let the rest do their thing.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 10, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> SL crosses that have been F2’d are where the real magic happens. You get all sorts of recessive strawberry notes from that SL male that are much rarer in the F1 crosses.
> 
> A friend of mine gifted me a pack of Juicy Fruit Thai x SL and I’m very excited for it. Will definitely buy a tent specifically for preserving that one.


yea i never chuck pollen so i wouldn't know too much about the F2s...im not interested in having pollen flying around anywhere im flowering - but that's why i grabbed the goji f2s from Copa...see what they do since im already familiar with it....i do remember B saying back in the day, there's a lot of magic in the F2s....

but yea i never really cared too much for the SL leaners because of the structure, even though i only saw them here and there, which was also why i liked it...easily the most recessive male ive ever seen - i really liked the SL


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 10, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> the only extra feedback I would offer is cull any weird or small males and any that may start showing balls super early or start flowering fully in veg. Cull any of those type males and let the rest do their thing.


Sounds good! Thanks for the input!


----------



## OIL7IO (Feb 10, 2021)

Space monkey 75U bubble hash temple ball. Very potent.



A picture of my keeper pheno nice and cured up.



My first run of my keeper Strawberry Goji


----------



## 2seepictures (Feb 10, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I’ve got an order of lemon penetration and lemon lotus on the way. Any experience with those? Both use the SL father from other stuff I’ve read I thought he was a winner
> 
> I imagine the SL tightening up the super loose lemon g flowers, and lemon diesel just sounds fire


No experience with those 2 but I'm sure you'll find something special in those packs. For what I'm specifically looking for the other males Bodhi uses are more attractive because they seem to have a higher chance of checking all the boxes for me which include superficial qualities like taste, smell, calyx->leaf ratio etc. My bad experiences mostly come from personal taste and I probably should have clarified that as well. I do also feel like SL crosses have been the most environmentally sensitive of the varieties but I'd rather not go down that rabbit hole, and perhaps it was just instability issues with the mother in the cross. As everyone else said it boils down to your preference and all of Bodhi's males used in his official releases have been proven to be high quality and the results speak for themselves. Hope you update the thread with your experience, I've been kind of interested in Lemon Lotus despite my feelings towards the SL crosses I've tried. Good luck!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 10, 2021)

Can someone tell me the background on purple mana and Jager hashplant? I think I saw above or on another thread the purple mana is an off shoot of a pure Hawaiian strain?


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 10, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I have the Temple x Dragon Energy cross running in one of my rooms right now. I’m on week 5 or so and it’s a nice one! Can’t really smell anything right now because the room overall smells like a big fart. But I’m sure things will start to stand out more in a few weeks. Vigor/structure is 10/10..
> 
> Im about to buy these Passionfruit Hashplant seeds but.. Does anyone have experience with this Lush cut in any crosses? I’m curious to hear if the terps stick around post dry/cure. Volatile terps evaporating/oxidizing is something I find pretty common with these sweet terped cultivars. Peach hashplant went from sweet peach smelling to basically nothing after 2 weeks at 60/60. I’d love to know if this cut acts different.


I popped the Portable Space Ship almost right away, can tell you in about 4-6 weeks probably. Despite all the Kush in that one, the Laos seems to be shining through. Really stoked on the Passionfruit HP after growing these out, they’re crushing it in .5’s.


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 10, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Can someone tell me the background on purple mana and Jager hashplant? I think I saw above or on another thread the purple mana is an off shoot of a pure Hawaiian strain?


reallybigjesusfreak tested the Jager and he said it was one of his favorite hashplant crosses.


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 10, 2021)

One of 10 Banana Spliff seedlings (only 2 beans didn't sprout)


----------



## Boosky (Feb 10, 2021)

To those wondering: Lemon Lotus is awesome! I had lemon juice, lemon rind, strawberry hues and grapefruit phenos. The lemon rind pheno actually had a bitter taste just like the rind, kind of numbing to the tongue. The grapefruit pheno was my favorite but yielded the least. All I can say is "Pop 'em!" You won't regret it at all.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 10, 2021)

OIL7IO said:


> A picture of my keeper pheno nice and cured up.
> 
> View attachment 4822369


Beautiful nug bro!


----------



## OIL7IO (Feb 10, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> Beautiful nug bro!


Thanks! Not quite as frosty as the strawberry goji keeper but just absolutely huge dense buds that are still very frosty. Very very happy with my keeper pheno.

These gals will keep me happy for quite some time now prior to doing anymore hunting. Loving bodhi so far.



And why the hell not... 

Just finished up a 25U temple ball as well. Curing the 75 and dipping into the 25 immediately.


----------



## WillieBill (Feb 10, 2021)

Pink Lotus is getting close  slugs got the mom, The first clone was looking real good outside and then I killed it somehow............thinking it was death by megacrop...... and then this be clone #2. She has red stalks and indica looking leaves. I can't wait to smoke a little.


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm on the hunt for something with the oldskool Piney / Eucalyptus terps... I am going to give Soul Food a go.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 10, 2021)

YardG said:


> LMAO. Yep seems to be really good and broken. I saw the Death Sativa for a second!


Pretty sure I saw my whole life flash before my eyes. And the Flying Spaghetti Monster, too.


----------



## redeye517 (Feb 10, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> GLG does have an ongoing Generic Seeds promo which includes a pack of 12 Black Triangle F2 seeds as a freebie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


copa genetics has also put out f2's of goji and ancient og


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 11, 2021)

@MrGoldenNugz that lions milk should be badass.


AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I have the Temple x Dragon Energy cross running in one of my rooms right now. I’m on week 5 or so and it’s a nice one! Can’t really smell anything right now because the room overall smells like a big fart. But I’m sure things will start to stand out more in a few weeks. Vigor/structure is 10/10..
> 
> Im about to buy these Passionfruit Hashplant seeds but.. Does anyone have experience with this Lush cut in any crosses? I’m curious to hear if the terps stick around post dry/cure. Volatile terps evaporating/oxidizing is something I find pretty common with these sweet terped cultivars. Peach hashplant went from sweet peach smelling to basically nothing after 2 weeks at 60/60. I’d love to know if this cut acts different.


The smell and flavor on Kodama and passion hashplant both remained after the cure. They softened a little and the solvent smell faded away but the amazing tropical fruit thing from the lush was still predominant.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 11, 2021)

Stickyjones said:


> @MrGoldenNugz that lions milk should be badass.
> 
> The smell and flavor on Kodama and passion hashplant both remained after the cure. They softened a little and the solvent smell faded away but the amazing tropical fruit thing from the lush was still predominant.


Was trying to score happy trails this drop to try the lush out but looks like ill get dragged into a multiple pack purchase when some totally new stuff drops with em next rd. On the comment about volatile terps it seems the banana punch cross bodhi had as a freebie seems to keep its terps thru cure


----------



## freewanderer04 (Feb 11, 2021)

thetruthoverlies said:


> I'm on the hunt for something with the oldskool Piney / Eucalyptus terps... I am going to give Soul Food a go.


I've ran SF a few times. Had one pheno that was pine to the max. All you could taste. Loved it. Nice body buzz.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Feb 11, 2021)

Didn’t seem like there was too much hype about Master of Puppets, but I had to pick one up. Muppet feet?


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 11, 2021)

Strawberry Goji trimmed and dried. Now for the cure. Very similar structures and smells on most of them. Not the frostiest buds I've ever grown but good enough for me. Going to wait another week before a smoke test. These were my 4 best keepers:

SG #4





SG #6





SG #8





SG #7






I can't wait to smoke all of these buds


----------



## Boogieblack (Feb 11, 2021)

Garfunkel (Dumpster x 88g13hp)


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 11, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Hey bodhi heads! Does anyone have a decent list or any list really of heavy indicas from bodhi?


Try the 'More cowbell.'


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 11, 2021)

Boogieblack said:


> Garfunkel (Dumpster x 88g13hp)


looks amazing... would love to hear a description some time if you ever get a chance. I have fond memories of the dumpster cut so when I saw this one released I had to make a move.


----------



## Boogieblack (Feb 11, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> looks amazing... would love to hear a description some time if you ever get a chance. I have fond memories of the dumpster cut so when I saw this one released I had to make a move.


They're pretty nice all around. I've found 3 main phenos that run-through the 11. This one is a heavier yielding one a little leafier than the others. Strong rotten pineapple smells and the lowest visible resin content. 2 out of 11 had this expression. 8 of 11 expressed a much smaller stouter plant. Very slow veg and almost 0 stretch in flower. Tighter nodal spacing and a very G13 dominant scent. These small slow veggers are the most resinous of the phenos. Caked and white. I posted a photo of that pheno a couple pages ago. Finally, the last pheno to make an appearance is 100% different. Stretched 3x, long nodal spacing. Golf ball buds that are rock hard and very resinous. Similar smell to the small stature pheno. More floral though. Like rosey pineapple ontop of that G smell. Very few leaves. It'll be a breeze to trim. This pheno puts her fade on a little faster than the others and is developing some purple coloration but that is more so from the cool temps.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 11, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Was trying to score happy trails this drop to try the lush out but looks like ill get dragged into a multiple pack purchase when some totally new stuff drops with em next rd.


Same bro. And if it had been in stock I would have snagged all 4 and a 2nd freebie although I wasn't too sure what my 2nd freebie would've been anyways. It was nice of Mr B to look out for my wallet this round


----------



## copkilller (Feb 11, 2021)

thetruthoverlies said:


> I'm on the hunt for something with the oldskool Piney / Eucalyptus terps... I am going to give Soul Food a go.


Hey man... i just harvested i pure eucalyptus plant, i live near eucalyptus trees and this is the same smell, it's so amazing, it's the best bud i've grow in my life, the strain is *Hubbabubbasmelloscope by Mephisto Genetics*


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Feb 11, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Didn’t seem like there was too much hype about Master of Puppets, but I had to pick one up. Muppet feet?


I was beginning to think I was the only one. I'll take a tent full of green and purple fuzzy muppet feet. I always like Master Kush but never grew so I like the potential in these. I also went with the Passionfruit Hasphlant and for my freebie I chose Black Triangle x Strawberry Milk. I am trying to diversify my Bodhi collection. Plus never discount the Badd Dawg gifts.


----------



## YardG (Feb 11, 2021)

I've started thinking about what to grow this upcoming season: not easy making decisions. Mighty tempting to start one of a whole mess of things.


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 11, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Hey man... i just harvested i pure eucalyptus plant, i live near eucalyptus trees and this is the same smell, it's so amazing, it's the best bud i've grow in my life, the strain is *Hubbabubbasmelloscope by Mephisto Genetics*


Mephisto in my opinion is the best auto flower breeder by far. Some serious potency


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 11, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Hey man... i just harvested i pure eucalyptus plant, i live near eucalyptus trees and this is the same smell, it's so amazing, it's the best bud i've grow in my life, the strain is *Hubbabubbasmelloscope by Mephisto Genetics*



oooh nice! I'll have to peep that out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrGoldenNugz (Feb 11, 2021)

Stickyjones said:


> @MrGoldenNugz that lions milk should be badass.


I grown 2 females a couple of years ago 

And this one I can't remember what one was best. But both had nice flavour and high. But one was much stronger on the smell & taste and bit more heavy on the high. In my top 5 smokes easy if not top 3. Hoping to find something like that with what's left.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 11, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Hey man... i just harvested i pure eucalyptus plant, i live near eucalyptus trees and this is the same smell, it's so amazing, it's the best bud i've grow in my life, the strain is *Hubbabubbasmelloscope by Mephisto Genetics*


Still smoking on some, grown in a solo cup


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Feb 11, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Strawberry Goji trimmed and dried. Now for the cure. Very similar structures and smells on most of them. Not the frostiest buds I've ever grown but good enough for me. Going to wait another week before a smoke test. These were my 4 best keepers:
> 
> SG #4
> 
> ...


when did they finish? and what are the smells like?


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 11, 2021)

Found a new seed source via reddit. Wondering if anyone here has tried them. Be sure to read the About pg.

I mention it because I found a Bodhi strain here. Feedback on this source or strain plz.



https://theunofficialgoodguys.com/product.cfm?prod_id=725


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 11, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Hey man... i just harvested i pure eucalyptus plant, i live near eucalyptus trees and this is the same smell, it's so amazing, it's the best bud i've grow in my life, the strain is *Hubbabubbasmelloscope by Mephisto Genetics*


Interesting smells coming from a predominantly bubblegum cross...


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 11, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> Interesting smells coming from a predominantly bubblegum cross...


Has bodhi ever used the Indiana bubblegum for anything. Suprised if he hasn’t yet.... not the strongest bud but has an awesome smell and makes decent hybrids that everyone loves


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 11, 2021)

Pretty cool structure on the Gorilla Ghani on the right. Buds are like pine cones. This was 1 seed of a freebie pack. I stressed it and it threw 2 single bananas in two terminal buds. I dug them out but I noticed 1 or 2 seeds developing where the banana was, nothing since. Nothing else was hit.
This cross holds some serious heat.

Sunshine Daydream front left
This is my spring headstash run so I packed the tent with Bohdi. Low cost low end setup with a great organic water only mix.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 11, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Has bodhi ever used the Indiana bubblegum for anything. Suprised if he hasn’t yet.... not the strongest bud but has an awesome smell and makes decent hybrids that everyone loves


Csi uses it so doubt bodhi will


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 11, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Csi uses it so doubt bodhi will


I don’t understand that correlation. Because theirs tons of females in CSI work that bodhi has used also. Minus the bubblegum from my google search. That bubblegum cookies was awesome outside though no mold at all carries the smell through for the most part. Might be a good female to cross to some bodhi males. Hmmmm


----------



## jp68 (Feb 11, 2021)

Some elite females maybe but not on the donors for the most part. Bodhi has no skittelz or bubble gum and doubt youll ever see it as thats what csi is running right now. There was some mentioning of this in there potcasts kind of.


----------



## WillieBill (Feb 11, 2021)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> I was beginning to think I was the only one. I'll take a tent full of green and purple fuzzy muppet feet. I always like Master Kush but never grew so I like the potential in these. I also went with the Passionfruit Hasphlant and for my freebie I chose Black Triangle x Strawberry Milk. I am trying to diversify my Bodhi collection. Plus never discount the Badd Dawg gifts.


 I went for that Passionfruit Hashplant myself.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Feb 11, 2021)

Update on the Dream Lotuses I have going: 2 confirmed males and 2 confirmed females. Everybody's had their turn at show and tell now. One male was a runt and the other had no smell on the stem rub and didn't have hollow stems, so I tossed both. Was hoping to F2 but oh well. Not going to do so with shit males. One of the females has me excited though. It has thin leaves, nice structure and a dank smell on the stem rub.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Feb 11, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Csi uses it so doubt bodhi will


They call it the Indiana bubblegum, but it's actually the Illinois bubblegum. 

Although everyone hates Adam Dunn, he was the one who brought the bubblegum to Europe. Same one used by everyone except for BOG. BOG said his came from Drunkers ? You can hear bog discuss this in the potcast. 

You can also hear Adam Dunn talk about the person mistakenly calling it Indiana Bubblegum instead of Illinois Bubblegum. This interview may have been with the potcast as well.
Thinking I'll pop these green lotus and portable spaceship next.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 11, 2021)

i0dineAlf said:


> They call it the Indiana bubblegum, but it's actually the Illinois bubblegum.
> 
> Although everyone hates Adam Dunn, he was the one who brought the bubblegum to Europe. Same one used by everyone except for BOG. BOG said his came from Drunkers ? You can hear bog discuss this in the potcast.
> 
> ...


Dronkers. As in Ben Dronkers.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 12, 2021)

Hey gang, is Strawberry Milk a no longer released strain? GLG was kind enough to send me a pack as a New Year's gift. I've not had it or grown it, but I've had Terpnado and currently have some Mothers Milk from the store. 
Terpnado didn't really impress, but Mothers Milk is very nice.

Thanks for input.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 12, 2021)

Stickyjones said:


> @MrGoldenNugz that lions milk should be badass.
> 
> The smell and flavor on Kodama and passion hashplant both remained after the cure. They softened a little and the solvent smell faded away but the amazing tropical fruit thing from the lush was still predominant.


Awesome. The hero we need! Thank you for the follow up. I’m super excited.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 12, 2021)

i0dineAlf said:


> They call it the Indiana bubblegum, but it's actually the Illinois bubblegum.
> 
> Although everyone hates Adam Dunn, he was the one who brought the bubblegum to Europe. Same one used by everyone except for BOG. BOG said his came from Drunkers ? You can hear bog discuss this in the potcast.
> 
> ...


I don’t hate Adam, it’s all good. Dronkers along with all the rest of the Dutch got the bubblegum from Adam Dunn. In that podcast BOG admits it was the same origin. I have also heard BOG state that he worked it out of bubba kush which was not true. Just saying.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 12, 2021)

Anyone have any experience with or insight into Wookie Hashplant or Wookie Orgasm?


----------



## Boogieblack (Feb 12, 2021)

Long shot here. But has anyone grown bodhis GUNK! from back in the day? Afgoo x deepchunk


----------



## hillbill (Feb 12, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Anyone have any experience with or insight into Wookie Hashplant or Wookie Orgasm?


Grew Wookie Hashplant and would prefer the Wookie 15 male like Soulmate or Space Monkey or Guava Wookie or Lemon Wookie.


----------



## Cannab15 (Feb 12, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Anyone have any experience with or insight into Wookie Hashplant or Wookie Orgasm?


I grew wookie orgasm. Was pretty fast, around 8 weeks. Stretched some but not crazy. Below is my smoke report. I really like the smell; Citrus and light sweet terpentine in the front that wears off your fingers into lavender and sweet berries and earth. So complex and so delicious. Feels a little up at first mostly in the head. Happy and giggly, but that part only lasts 30 min. Then heavy in the head and behind the eyes and sleepy. Stoney, a bit hard to think. Still not too much in the body.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 12, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Some elite females maybe but not on the donors for the most part. Bodhi has no skittelz or bubble gum and doubt youll ever see it as thats what csi is running right now. There was some mentioning of this in there potcasts kind of.


Must be some mutual respect going on there.
The Inspecta mentions that Bodhi is his good buddy in the Uzbekistani IBL project description.


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 12, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Hey gang, is Strawberry Milk a no longer released strain? GLG was kind enough to send me a pack as a New Year's gift. I've not had it or grown it, but I've had Terpnado and currently have some Mothers Milk from the store.
> Terpnado didn't really impress, but Mothers Milk is very nice.
> 
> Thanks for input.


mothers milk is an epic strain, I’m jelly you have seeds. I went with WOMO on a recent order as a freebie. It’s got wookie as the male and mothers milk as the female. I would love to find some older mm seeds though. That powdered milk pheno....mmmmm


----------



## copkilller (Feb 12, 2021)

this is my first photoperiod indoor grow, and it's flowering slower that i thought, these are my most advanced plants

mountain temple day 32 flower


purple wookie v2 day 32 flower
what the fuck it's already so frosty
if i can get purple AND frosty nugs AND smell and taste good, that's cool, never had all 3 combined


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 12, 2021)

RE: Wookie Hashplant/Wookie Orgasm question
I recently ordered Baba Kush, Midnight Cowboy, Sakura, and Nikah. Dunno if I'm crazy about Nikah? I do have some Black Triangle, just wondering if there's something better/something else. Or maybe Nikah is where it's at, dunno. I wanted the first 3, just added the 4h to get the 2nd freebie. A lot of stuff I've picked up that way. Maybe I'm overlooking some of B's stuff that I'll regret I didn't consider earlier. Like maybe Dragonsblood HP V2 or Mountain Temple or Drunken Parrot or Kailash, etc... so many choices, but did I make the right one??


----------



## Cannab15 (Feb 12, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> RE: Wookie Hashplant/Wookie Orgasm question
> I recently ordered Baba Kush, Midnight Cowboy, Sakura, and Nikah. Dunno if I'm crazy about Nikah? I do have some Black Triangle, just wondering if there's something better/something else. Or maybe Nikah is where it's at, dunno. I wanted the first 3, just added the 4h to get the 2nd freebie. A lot of stuff I've picked up that way. Maybe I'm overlooking some of B's stuff that I'll regret I didn't consider earlier. Like maybe Dragonsblood HP V2 or Mountain Temple or Drunken Parrot or Kailash, etc... so many choices, but did I make the right one??


What are you looking for in the plants? I think it's cool to have some variation. I think you definitely can't go wrong with mountain temple if you want a energetic awake "sativa" type feel. One of my favorites of that type of strain I've had.


----------



## northcoastweednerd (Feb 12, 2021)

rate my order:
Master of Muppets
Passionfruit HP
Laughing lemon
super silver hashplant

freebies:
chem 91 skunk va x ssdd
purple unicorn x ssdd


i am pretty stoked for the laughing lemon and the passionfruit HP, did anyone here run any testers of these?


----------



## jp68 (Feb 12, 2021)

Cannab15 said:


> I grew wookie orgasm. Was pretty fast, around 8 weeks. Stretched some but not crazy. Below is my smoke report. I really like the smell; Citrus and light sweet terpentine in the front that wears off your fingers into lavender and sweet berries and earth. So complex and so delicious. Feels a little up at first mostly in the head. Happy and giggly, but that part only lasts 30 min. Then heavy in the head and behind the eyes and sleepy. Stoney, a bit hard to think. Still not too much in the body.


been running it still and a lot of variation in that pack to throw you off but the high sounds similar . Euphoria and up at first but then its nappy time once that wears off .narcotic and one strain i cannot drink on cuz it magnifies the drunken stupor big time. floral with a funky og smell in there and very pretty to look at


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 12, 2021)

copkilller said:


> this is my first photoperiod indoor grow, and it's flowering slower that i thought, these are my most advanced plants
> 
> mountain temple day 32 flowerView attachment 4824247
> 
> ...





northcoastweednerd said:


> rate my order:
> Master of Muppets
> Passionfruit HP
> Laughing lemon
> ...


Grew out a purple wookie that stunk so beautifully and dumped trichromes. Really made me fond of the wookie dad. 

I loved growing and smoking the Super Silver Hash Plant. Decent amount of variation between the 5 females, but I think the winner was one that looked like haze with a sneak attack KO from the 88. My older buddies took a dab of some hair straightener rosin and said it was unlike they ever experienced. One dude is from Indian and bragged about he would smoke these huge chillums all day. He called me the next day still overwelmed with the experience. Best of luck on your hunt and thanks for the reminder I need to get some F2’s wet.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 12, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Idk if I can do this here, but I'm looking to get rid of these if anyone is interested *View attachment 4824274*


Pretty sure offering to give or sell seeds is against the site rules here.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 12, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Pretty sure offering to give or sell seeds is against the site rules here.


Watch out for the jackboots!! Maybe try overgrow as they wont banish you over there


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 12, 2021)

Cannab15 said:


> What are you looking for in the plants? I think it's cool to have some variation. I think you definitely can't go wrong with mountain temple if you want a energetic awake "sativa" type feel. One of my favorites of that type of strain I've had.


I actually mostly enjoy stuff that lowers my anxiety rather than raises it. But I expect the rest of my order to do that and I'm open to a variety of effects, so not sure. If there were something energizing, but at the same time *not* anxiety inducing or at least manageable in terms of anxiety, I'd definitely be into that.


----------



## northcoastweednerd (Feb 12, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Grew out a purple wookie that stunk so beautifully and dumped trichromes. Really made me fond of the wookie dad.
> 
> I loved growing and smoking the Super Silver Hash Plant. Decent amount of variation between the 5 females, but I think the winner was one that looked like haze with a sneak attack KO from the 88. My older buddies took a dab of some hair straightener rosin and said it was unlike they ever experienced. One dude is from Indian and bragged about he would smoke these huge chillums all day. He called me the next day still overwelmed with the experience. Best of luck on your hunt and thanks for the reminder I need to get some F2’s wet.


thats great to here. ive always been a fan of the, jack h/ssh/ dutch treat terps, maybe its been a while but in my mind they always seemed to be somewhat similar, and hoping for a funky hazy type bud


----------



## i0dineAlf (Feb 12, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Idk if I can do this here, but I'm looking to get rid of these if anyone is interested


I was in shock nobody wanted to purchase my Portable Spaceship and Green Lotus. They will have to be popped myself.  Just finished some Strange Brew. Definitely reeks of some lime and has a zippy high.


----------



## Cannab15 (Feb 12, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> I actually mostly enjoy stuff that lowers my anxiety rather than raises it. But I expect the rest of my order to do that and I'm open to a variety of effects, so not sure. If there were something energizing, but at the same time *not* anxiety inducing or at least manageable in terms of anxiety, I'd definitely be into that.


I hear you on the anxiety. I like stuff that reduces anxiety most of the time, and stuff that increases it like mountain temple only occasionally. I haven't found my prefect energetic but low anxiety strain from bodhi yet but I'm thinking for me it may be a snow lotus cross. The mango lotus and drunken parrot were both awake and anxiety reducing, bit not exactly what I'm looking for. I guess i also want a little more joyful and euphoric maybe from a lemon or orange? I have cherry lotus and lemon lotus I still need to grow and see if they fit for that. Satsuma sounds like it could be nice for this too but I don't know where to find that. Did anyone ever f2 satsuma?


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 12, 2021)

Babylon buster (dreadbread x 88g13hp) and soul axis (axis x snow lotus) have been added/re-added as freebie choices at Great Lakes Genetics.


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 12, 2021)

Cannab15 said:


> I hear you on the anxiety. I like stuff that reduces anxiety most of the time, and stuff that increases it like mountain temple only occasionally. I haven't found my prefect energetic but low anxiety strain from bodhi yet but I'm thinking for me it may be a snow lotus cross. The mango lotus and drunken parrot were both awake and anxiety reducing, bit not exactly what I'm looking for. I guess i also want a little more joyful and euphoric maybe from a lemon or orange? I have cherry lotus and lemon lotus I still need to grow and see if they fit for that. Satsuma sounds like it could be nice for this too but I don't know where to find that. Did anyone ever f2 satsuma?


I’m also on a similar hunt. Have you ever tried any Lemon G crosses? I haven’t had a chance to grow any out yet, but I got a lemon g cross that was a great uplifting and relaxing get work done or just hang out in bliss kind of high. Might be a good time to check out that lemonlotus!


----------



## Cannab15 (Feb 12, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> I’m also on a similar hunt. Have you ever tried any Lemon G crosses? I haven’t had a chance to grow any out yet, but I got a lemon g cross that was a great uplifting and relaxing get work done or just hang out in bliss kind of high. Might be a good time to check out that lemonlotus!


I have tried the lemon wookie v2 with the lemon g. It was similar to the wookie orgasm in that the sleepyness kicked in a short while after the initial more energetic part although more functional than the wookie orgasm. If the lemon lotus stays more like the first part of the lemon wookie it may be exactly what we are looking for.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 12, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Grew out a purple wookie that stunk so beautifully and dumped trichromes. Really made me fond of the wookie dad.
> 
> I loved growing and smoking the Super Silver Hash Plant. Decent amount of variation between the 5 females, but I think the winner was one that looked like haze with a sneak attack KO from the 88. My older buddies took a dab of some hair straightener rosin and said it was unlike they ever experienced. One dude is from Indian and bragged about he would smoke these huge chillums all day. He called me the next day still overwelmed with the experience. Best of luck on your hunt and thanks for the reminder I need to get some F2’s wet.


Sweet to hear this. I got a 5 pack of Super Silver Hashplant for free at Attitude. Popped one and got a Hashplant pheno that was pure funk and powerful. Hit her with Headbanger pollen from 3 males. All offspring are bang on for taste and potency. Tested these for 2 years now.
I hope to get a haze pheno in my last 4 seeds. Any pics of a haze pheno?


----------



## 2seepictures (Feb 12, 2021)

SunRa2 - 3 month cure - vaporized

Not as photogenic as the other pheno; Leafier and not quite as resinous. More appealing smells in this one which range from lemon pledge to pine to slightly minty in order of intensity. Very good balance between relaxing indica and uplifting sativa effects. Clear headed with high anti-anxiety properties. Functional enough to do physical activities but also good for just relaxing. Headspace is heightened focus, dreamy and euphoric. Replaces Goji as my current fav (medicinal) Sativa Dominant hybrid. 

I've been interested in Space Cowboy (Larry OG X Wookie15) recently, anybody try it yet?


----------



## Green Puddin (Feb 13, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Electric Cowboy chopped at day 53. Had a few more weeks but she threw sacks aaaalllllll the way down each branch this week. Another was killed at week 4 of flower for herm traits so if you aren’t prepared to deal with herms and seeded bud, avoid this pairing.
> 
> Black Triangle is 0/12 for herms.


Was this just from the seed plants themselves Buffalo ? The herm traits of electric cowboy I mean ! I seen you also post about your love for this strain and also that it had stability , I may be wrong about the stability commen t but I'm sure I read it. were those comments geared towards cuts taken from the seed mothers and then ran or different phenos? 

please don't think I'm calling you out on conflicting comments , I value your input and knowledge more then you could know !! There are 4 or 5 fellas on here that I take there word for Gospel and you are one of them !! 

I only wish to clarify for myself as I am planning on buying a pack solely on your recommendation . I

Please don't judge me for this question but how's the bag appeal on her? Didn't think I would ever ask that question but it seems to be on par or even surpass potency with most people now lol 

Thanks


----------



## Green Puddin (Feb 13, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> [
> 
> 
> your post was kinda messed up so excuse the odd quote...
> ...


Thanks for that description !! It's funny you say that I have been thinking about grabbing a couple packs and see what comes out of them aswell. I know hillbill has had similar results and he is another member I take his word to heart .he is why I bought my first pack .

I find there too many older Bodhi strains that I'm interested in to even think about new drops and strains .but I must be wierd because most times the freebies are more appealing to me then the packs available for purchase .

I would love to see any pics you have man .really would !! Thanks


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 13, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> Thanks for that description !! It's funny you say that I have been thinking about grabbing a couple packs and see what comes out of them aswell. I know hillbill has had similar results and he is another member I take his word to heart .he is why I bought my first pack .
> 
> I find there too many older Bodhi strains that I'm interested in to even think about new drops and strains .but I must be wierd because most times the freebies are more appealing to me then the packs available for purchase .
> 
> I would love to see any pics you have man .really would !! Thanks


I liked the freebies more this round too


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 13, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> I liked the freebies more this round too


I still think the Laughing Lemon is the star this time!


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Feb 13, 2021)

I’ve always been surprised by the freebies many times. They usually come out better than the regular catalog.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 13, 2021)

Sometimes the freebies are also sold in regular stock. Most times freebies are great.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 13, 2021)

2 Sun Ra girls confirmed at 6 days in flower tent. Mid hybreed looking with one a little more rangy. Nice for training, looking fine.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 13, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> Thanks for that description !! It's funny you say that I have been thinking about grabbing a couple packs and see what comes out of them aswell. I know hillbill has had similar results and he is another member I take his word to heart .he is why I bought my first pack .
> 
> I find there too many older Bodhi strains that I'm interested in to even think about new drops and strains .but I must be wierd because most times the freebies are more appealing to me then the packs available for purchase .
> 
> I would love to see any pics you have man .really would !! Thanks



i did put a couple pics up - or maybe just one? i forget...but i showed a friend the other day who's run triangle before and he said yea my keeper is almost all triangle

i hear ya - im still more on the older packs myself - when the tigermelon x ssdd was a freebie, i made a purchase just for that...it was when GLG ran a BOGO sale - i dont even know which pack i bought for that freebie


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 13, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I still think the Laughing Lemon is the star this time!


I regret not getting 2 packs, but thinking it was limited stock, I didn't want to be greedy. Going to have to make some seeds with these


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 13, 2021)

Let it be known to all that GLO doesn't let you choose your own freebies. I made a polite request, easy enough to acknowledge (and I knew he had the beans), but the dude just disregarded it. I mean, I guess he got paid so f*ck me, right? I'd have paid more elsewhere just to make sure I got the freebies I wanted.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Feb 13, 2021)

Personally I was pleased with the freebies I got from GLO but if GLG ever has a BOGO at $60 a pack I'm rounding out my collection there even though I hate the idea of cash in the mail


----------



## CrunchBerries (Feb 13, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Personally I was pleased with the freebies I got from GLO but if GLG ever has a BOGO at $60 a pack I'm rounding out my collection there even though I hate the idea of cash in the mail


You can send money order also to GLG. Their selection, level of professionalism, freebies and overall good vibes are what keep me coming back.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 13, 2021)

Space Monkey 
Is this what glue looks like when flowering?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 13, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Let it be known to all that GLO doesn't let you choose your own freebies. I made a polite request, easy enough to acknowledge (and I knew he had the beans), but the dude just disregarded it. I mean, I guess he got paid so f*ck me, right? I'd have paid more elsewhere just to make sure I got the freebies I wanted.


Damn I just bought Some bodhi packs off him. He didn’t give you a freebie. Or he did and you couldn’t pick? What freebie did you get if any? Just want to be clear so I understand


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 13, 2021)

Bought one pack and got 2 freebies.


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 13, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Bought one pack and got 2 freebies.
> View attachment 4825508


lucky duck


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 13, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Damn I just bought Some bodhi packs off him. He didn’t give you a freebie. Or he did and you couldn’t pick? What freebie did you get if any? Just want to be clear so I understand


He did include freebies. I got Terpenado and Space Cake, which isn't a freebie iirc, and I don't think it's a shitty freebie per se, but it's not on my list.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 13, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> He did include freebies. I got Terpenado and Space Cake, which isn't a freebie iirc, and I don't think it's a shitty freebie per se, but it's not on my list.


Ok I understand. Yeah that’s lame to not choose the freebies when other banks are clearly doing. I requested my freebie as well , I’ll see what happens when it arrives and update.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 13, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> lucky duck


I had to wake up at 3:20 A.M. Alaska time, press buy and check out.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 13, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Ok I understand. Yeah that’s lame to not choose the freebies when other banks are clearly doing. I requested my freebie as well , I’ll see what happens when it arrives and update.


Yeah definitely follow up. What did you order, and what freebies did you request?


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 14, 2021)

Banana Spliff - not drinking much, probably still reeling from what I did to her. She was first to throw pistils, but taking longer to transition and form those crowns. 

Blue Sunshine - did better recovering, is overall larger and more robust. I think I can start counting flowering days on this one.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Feb 14, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Banana Spliff - not drinking much, probably still reeling from what I did to her. She was first to throw pistils, but taking longer to transition and form those crowns.
> View attachment 4825907
> Blue Sunshine - did better recovering, is overall larger and more robust. I think I can start counting flowering days on this one.
> View attachment 4825910
> View attachment 4825911


I think they need mag


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 14, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> I think I can start counting flowering days on this one.


This is why you start to count from the day you flip to 12/12. Counting days from the onset of bud formation is subjective, as we have all just witnessed.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 14, 2021)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> I think they need mag


I should hit them with epsom foliar feed then.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 14, 2021)

I would, when it progresses to the leaves like that there’s lockout on other nutrients occurring because of it and probably why your progression is slowed.


----------



## Zett66 (Feb 14, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> He did include freebies. I got Terpenado and Space Cake, which isn't a freebie iirc, and I don't think it's a shitty freebie per se, but it's not on my list.


Terpenado is awesome. Had 4 girls out of the pack, with 2 different phenos, one with nice fruity orange smell. Good yield too


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 14, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> This is why you start to count from the day you flip to 12/12. Counting days from the onset of bud formation is subjective, as we have all just witnessed.


Pretty funny - i was just reading about that going through some threads here - i had never heard of ppl waiting to count until they see buds - i always thought everybody counted from the day you flipped...i don't know why anybody would wait to count until then...i can't believe ppl do that...whose idea was that?


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Pretty funny - i was just reading about that going through some threads here - i had never heard of ppl waiting to count until they see buds - i always thought everybody counted from the day you flipped...i don't know why anybody would wait to count until then...i can't believe ppl do that...whose idea was that?


I've heard of people doing this, but only as an aside to the count from flip. I guess it would make sense if you wanted to know how far from flip until flowers show. Maybe it's helpful for outdoor growing times?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 14, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I've heard of people doing this, but only as an aside to the count from flip. I guess it would make sense if you wanted to know how far from flip until flowers show. Maybe it's helpful for outdoor growing times?



yea that's the only thing i can think of....something to do with outdoor as an aside if you're doing both? shit if i know


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 14, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> This is why you start to count from the day you flip to 12/12. Counting days from the onset of bud formation is subjective, as we have all just witnessed.


I didn't care to count at all, I was just saying. Most people count from flip, some don't. Who cares, as long as you know when they started counting.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 14, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> yea that's the only thing i can think of....something to do with outdoor as an aside if you're doing both? shit if i know


Seems like something a dishonest seed vendor would use to sell seeds.
Just about every strain I've grown stretches for the first two weeks, without much bud formation. So, I could claim my 84 day sativa hybrid is done in 60 days


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 14, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Yeah definitely follow up. What did you order, and what freebies did you request?


I got the bodhi drop off diff vendors. From GLO it was purplesoul, muppet, umeboshi, and I asked for the chem91 x ssdd outdoor freebie. Which I’m assuming now will just be some random pack. Lol. All good to me. I grow it all.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 14, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> I didn't care to count at all, I was just saying. Most people count from flip, some don't. Who cares, as long as you know when they started counting.



yea and that's ok - i know a couple ppl who don't count at all that run perpetual...they just chop when they think they're done....nothing wrong with that...it's really up to you...i apologize if i offended your method - not what i was trying to do

but for countings sake, which i do, im the kinda guy that writes everything down that i do each day, from my exact feed to how many pots were watered that day - but that's just so i can look back and see if something went wrong to change it or something went really well to continue it

happy growing


----------



## Zett66 (Feb 14, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I got the bodhi drop off diff vendors. From GLO it was purplesoul, muppet, umeboshi, and I asked for the chem91 x ssdd outdoor freebie. Which I’m assuming now will just be some random pack. Lol. All good to me. I grow it all.


wait thats an outdoor(chem91 x ssdd)? I didnt plan on that...


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 14, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Seems like something a dishonest seed vendor would use to sell seeds.
> Just about every strain I've grown stretches for the first two weeks, without much bud formation. So, I could claim my 84 day sativa hybrid is done in 60 days


Exactly. I've seen some seed vendors list some OBVIOUSLY short flower times for their strains using the number of days from show of first flowers to harvest. Need to throw 10-14 days on top of their numbers to get an accurate time frame. Super shady if you ask me...


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 14, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i apologize if i offended your method - not what i was trying to do


none taken my man, no need for apologies


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 14, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> wait thats an outdoor(chem91 x ssdd)? I didnt plan on that...


Bad Dawg posted this on IG several days ago:


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 14, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> wait thats an outdoor(chem91 x ssdd)? I didnt plan on that...


It's not _technically _an outdoor only cross, it just means that the testers had run across some intersex traits in their plants (which is why they became freebies and not named packs) so if you have your room dialed, you should be good to go. 

Just keep a close eye out for intersex traits and if anything shows up during the seed run, then you have to wait and see if they still throw them from clone. If they're stable then they're stable and you're good to go. If not, then either scrap the mom or be prepared to be diligent about checking for herms. Cheers!


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Feb 14, 2021)

I received Dream Axis and Babylon Buster my friends received Terpenado, Lazy Lightning, Forest Queen and Space Cake. Kinda jealous cuz they got free seeds of crosses I paid for


----------



## copkilller (Feb 14, 2021)

hollyweed day 34 flower

leathery dark green


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 14, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> I received Dream Axis and Babylon Buster my friends received Terpenado, Lazy Lightning, Forest Queen and Space Cake. Kinda jealous cuz they got free seeds of crosses I paid for


Lol yeah, it happens. You really gotta do some homework when you're shopping for seeds.

At one particular retailer for Mr B, I have seen (multiple times I might add) freebie packs listed, and also for sale packs of the same strains. I almost got duped by that once so now I check 3-4 different retailers to see what's for sale where and what the freebie options are before I decide to throw down on some packs. Unfortunately that's the name of the game nowadays.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Feb 14, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> Lol yeah, it happens. You really gotta do some homework when you're shopping for seeds.
> 
> At one particular retailer for Mr B, I have seen (multiple times I might add) freebie packs listed, and also for sale packs of the same strains. I almost got duped by that once so now I check 3-4 different retailers to see what's for sale where and what the freebie options are before I decide to throw down on some packs. Unfortunately that's the name of the game nowadays.


I'm guessing the only way to check what GLO has for freebies is by asking him? ... Lol, guess I'll never know in that case.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Feb 14, 2021)

Blueberry bref said:


> If you're only getting one, I'd honestly go with strawberry lotus.
> 
> The strawberry milk male is a little controversial due to its structure and people have mixed results with it's stability while the strawberry milk mom has a concentrate cup on it's name through terpenado. That said, I grew out temple x strawberry milk and its pretty exquisite.


What concentrate cup was this? Just piqued my interest.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 14, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Bought one pack and got 2 freebies.
> View attachment 4825508


For some reason I really like getting the Nierika seeds. I guess it’s because they have an air of exotic exclusivity to them? I have never grown any out so maybe that’s just marketing hype in my brain but I like the idea of rare genetics and the possibility of the getting the “golden ticket“ of weed.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 14, 2021)

Speaking of, does anyone know if there is a master list of Bodhi’s gear from other seed projects or how to acquire them? Cause I would like to fool around with those one day.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 14, 2021)

copkilller said:


> hollyweed day 34 flower
> 
> leathery dark green
> View attachment 4826165
> View attachment 4826166


Beautiful plant copkiller! Looking forward to cracking a pack of this some time very soon! How're the smells developing? Keep us posted on her progress


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> For some reason I really like getting the Nierika seeds. I guess it’s because they have an air of exotic exclusivity to them? I have never grown any out so maybe that’s just marketing hype in my brain but I like the idea of rare genetics and the possibility of the getting the “golden ticket“ of weed.


I would say with only 11 packs per vendor, the MDS doesn't have an "air of exotic exclusivity", it IS exclusive not inclusive. I've already got several landrace Mexi's, so I'm not bitching really, just saying. I'm tickled for y'all that got them and I can't wait to hear back from the ones grown.
Also, I'm hoping to see something on the Bodhi menu soon using Mexican Death Sativa as a parent.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 14, 2021)

was in oaxaca a few years ago smoking the local weed and i gotta say the food and mescal was what i was craving


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 14, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I would say with only 11 packs per vendor, the MDS doesn't have an "air of exotic exclusivity", it IS exclusive not inclusive. I've already got several landrace Mexi's, so I'm not bitching really, just saying. I'm tickled for y'all that got them and I can't wait to hear back from the ones grown.
> Also, I'm hoping to see something on the Bodhi menu soon using Mexican Death Sativa as a parent.


I didn't know the numbers, but yeah wow.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 14, 2021)

jp68 said:


> was in oaxaca a few years ago smoking the local weed and i gotta say the food and mescal was what i was craving


left your rose colored glasses at home?


----------



## cohiba (Feb 14, 2021)

copkilller said:


> hollyweed day 34 flower
> 
> leathery dark green
> View attachment 4826165
> View attachment 4826166


Nice! Wish I could have gotten a female out my pack. My Hollyweed pack, 11 out of 12 seeds were males. Got one seed left but dont have high hopes of it being female.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 14, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> left your rose colored glasses at home?


. Better than the local bud in most central american countries and did the job but nothing id be looking for. Granted id heard there was better stuff in the mountains but not worth the trouble to seek it out whatsoever as the colorful stories of such adventures didnt seem worth it.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 14, 2021)

jp68 said:


> was in oaxaca a few years ago smoking the local weed and i gotta say the food and mescal was what i was craving


You aren’t lying man. Oaxaca street food is next level shit. The best state in Mexico , never smoked bud there though.


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 14, 2021)

cohiba said:


> Nice! Wish I could have gotten a female out my pack. My Hollyweed pack, 11 out of 12 seeds were males. Got one seed left but dont have high hopes of it being female.


Odds are in your favor.


----------



## WillieBill (Feb 14, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> I received Dream Axis and Babylon Buster my friends received Terpenado, Lazy Lightning, Forest Queen and Space Cake. Kinda jealous cuz they got free seeds of crosses I paid for


Both those are good. I think that Dream Axis has potential. I just popped one to take a look  and she popped right up too.


----------



## Zett66 (Feb 14, 2021)

any info on silver sunshine or pinball wizard out there? Are they more sativa leaning with the SSH ?


----------



## MrGoldenNugz (Feb 14, 2021)

cohiba said:


> Nice! Wish I could have gotten a female out my pack. My Hollyweed pack, 11 out of 12 seeds were males. Got one seed left but dont have high hopes of it being female.


For about a week a few of mine looked male. But I left them alone. I wasn't 100%. Glad I did. I got 5 out a pack of 11. Good luck with your last seed.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 14, 2021)

Well its been a minute as I normally live here. Hope the bodhi family is all safe and doing well.

Bed looking great. Some cuts I'm running again from last round. From inkognyto genetics I'm running lemon diesel dog (2 phenos) and a keeper of taco taco again. Also bodhi dla 10 keepers (2 phenos) again.

New seed in 4x8 this round are redline, lil peach and strawberry chemdog from ink. (Big 3 in back) That boy has stable fire beans. VERY much enjoying his work and all been more than stable (even testers). The dla 10 I have are great as well. Dense as hell. One more sativa leaning and one has the buds of a pure indica. Exciting time! Still searching out keepers that check all the boxs for a killer run I can repeat for a bit and use my 4x4 to continue my way through bodhi and inkognyto beans. 

Here is a shot of the 4x8. Bodhi cuts are in the 2nd row and looking even better than the seed plants. Healthy as hell. Very happy this far considering how busy and down on time I've been very busy with the little ones and of course family first! FYI in case you care this pic was around day 6. They were at bottom of trellis in pic when I flipped the lights.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 15, 2021)

cohiba said:


> Nice! Wish I could have gotten a female out my pack. My Hollyweed pack, 11 out of 12 seeds were males. Got one seed left but dont have high hopes of it being female.


How much did you pay for that pack?


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 15, 2021)

Some wookie f2s. One sweet lemon smell and the other sour floral.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 15, 2021)

Can't recall who posted it, but there are a few seed banks that don't offer a choice of freebies. Incanlama's bank is another that wasn't named yet. 

Breeders Direct generally allows selecting freebies, but they hadn't updated their freebie selection before their drop, so they only had Womo and Lazy Lightning listed. I didn't select either of those and they sent the Chem91 skva x OMG along with the Umeboshi and Laughing Lemon I ordered. I probably could have messaged and requested something specific, but sometimes the random gift is more fun.

They also forgot to order the Wonder Wookie, btw. They didn't realize it until I asked them if it really sold out before the MDS on their drop. And for those wondering, I passed on the MDS because I doubt I'd get to growing it and left it for others who might grow it and do a seed increase. I know I could have bought & resold it but I'm not that guy.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Feb 15, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Well its been a minute as I normally live here. Hope the bodhi family is all safe and doing well.
> 
> Bed looking great. Some cuts I'm running again from last round. From inkognyto genetics I'm running lemon diesel dog (2 phenos) and a keeper of taco taco again. Also bodhi dla 10 keepers (2 phenos) again.
> 
> ...


Nice setup man


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 15, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> And for those wondering, I passed on the MDS because I doubt I'd get to growing it and left it for others who might grow it and do a seed increase. I know I could have bought & resold it but I'm not that guy.


Much respect. A single pack could lead to a cultural revolution that could benefit many people. We’re all in this together.


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 15, 2021)

so I may have missed the storyline post somewhere in here. But what exactly is the deal on the Mexican Death Sativa. What is everyone looking for and expecting from them? Have there been definitive super phenos found by bodhi? I’m interested in the “nerdery”

I think someone else said this already but I will be one who waits for him to cross a mds male with some elite moms


----------



## YardG (Feb 15, 2021)

Could be wrong, but I think a lot of the Nierika stuff are strains that he's preserved and/or obtained and reproduced but maybe doesn't intend to work with... so he releases it for other people to work with and spread?

PS: You've probably seen if you've searched the web, but it's an old Jim Ortega strain... I think the search results said something about it being crossed with an Afghan way back when, but then I felt like I read something else recently that said it contains genetics from a number of old Mexican varities.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2021)

YardG said:


> Could be wrong, but I think a lot of the Nierika stuff are strains that he's preserved and/or obtained and reproduced but maybe doesn't intend to work with... so he releases it for other people to work with and spread?
> 
> PS: You've probably seen if you've searched the web, but it's an old Jim Ortega strain... I think the search results said something about it being crossed with an Afghan way back when, but then I felt like I read something else recently that said it contains genetics from a number of old Mexican varities.


Nierika releases are for preservation.
We are encouraged to work these, if we please.
Bodhi said they're not user friendly and his normal releases are what pays the bills.

I'm pretty excited to try the Bushman F2's that were given as freebies.
56 day upland South African Sativa, FTW


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Feb 15, 2021)

Hey everyone it’s been awhile! Hope all is well! I passed up on this recent drop, a few things sounded pretty awesome tho! Congrats on those that picked up the Laughing Lemon! Heard that it is some killer herb from a tester on Instagram. Im personally waiting for B’s next Supernatural Selections release! Should be SS19 Eden Transmission (Vietnamese 7 x Afghani) It is the same Vietnamese he used in Pleiadian Love Nest! PLN has been my go to a few months now. Not sure what Afghani male he used be cool if it was the A1!!

As for the Mexican Death Sativa from what I gathered its Ortegas blend of Guerroro and Michoacan


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> How much did you pay for that pack?


Midweeksong in Europe has 6 single Hollyweed seeds left:








Hollyweed


Hollyweed from Bodhi Seeds is a new marijuana plant to our collection so unfortunately we don't have much information on it at the moment. Once we get updated you guys will be first to know




www.midweeksong.com


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Feb 15, 2021)

Also the same guy that tested the Eden Transmission posted up these images. Does anybody know if Bodhi is starting up a fourth label to sell seeds under? Looks like some headie medicine is in our future!!!


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 15, 2021)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> Also the same guy that tested the Eden Transmission posted up these images. Does anybody know if Bodhi is starting up a fourth label to sell seeds under? Looks like some headie medicine is in our future!!!View attachment 4827253View attachment 4827255


Sure looks that way!


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 15, 2021)

Update on the hunt...
15 days since the pop and looking good. A few stragglers, a mutant and a lil bonsai but other than that, all a thriving and loving the vegamatrix and blurples. Will be transplanting into 2 gal squares of vegan super soil within the week and adding some HPS to the mix.


----------



## lambchopedd (Feb 16, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Can't recall who posted it, but there are a few seed banks that don't offer a choice of freebies. Incanlama's bank is another that wasn't named yet.
> 
> Breeders Direct generally allows selecting freebies, but they hadn't updated their freebie selection before their drop, so they only had Womo and Lazy Lightning listed. I didn't select either of those and they sent the Chem91 skva x OMG along with the Umeboshi and Laughing Lemon I ordered. I probably could have messaged and requested something specific, but sometimes the random gift is more fun.
> 
> They also forgot to order the Wonder Wookie, btw. They didn't realize it until I asked them if it really sold out before the MDS on their drop. And for those wondering, I passed on the MDS because I doubt I'd get to growing it and left it for others who might grow it and do a seed increase. I know I could have bought & resold it but I'm not that guy.


just curious, what are you plans for the Laughing Lemon; making any seeds?

I’m one of the few that was lucky to get MDS; and a large seed increase (to give beans away) is my main objective. Been obsessed since KionaTHC first mentioned it, then again my interest got invigorated when I saw Doc D make a couple posts on IG.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 16, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> just curious, what are you plans for the Laughing Lemon; making any seeds?
> 
> I’m one of the few that was lucky to get MDS; and a large seed increase (to give beans away) is my main objective. Been obsessed since KionaTHC first mentioned it, then again my interest got invigorated when I saw Doc D make a couple posts on IG.


Personally, I missed the MDS, but scored Laughing Lemon. Down the road, I'm making f2's for sure. Good genes for the toolbox!
Edit: searching for ridiculous sativa leaning parent stock.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 16, 2021)

Super excited for SS19 to come out. Any idea when that'll happen?


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Feb 16, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Super excited for SS19 to come out. Any idea when that'll happen?


The guy who tested it on Instagram got back to me last night. Apparently Bodhi is going to wait to release it until after he f2’s it. Must be special if Bodhi is taking it to f2 himself! So yeah to answer your question I really have no idea when it will be released.


----------



## YardG (Feb 16, 2021)

All of this talk about repro-ing Nierika stuff for the community has me feeling a little guilty about the pack of Lower Ulleri I've been sitting on for a year. Won't get to it this summer (need to repro a 2006 pack of Petrolia Headstash before it's no good) but I'll try to prioritize it moving forward.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 16, 2021)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> Also the same guy that tested the Eden Transmission posted up these images. Does anybody know if Bodhi is starting up a fourth label to sell seeds under? Looks like some headie medicine is in our future!!!View attachment 4827253View attachment 4827255


Fair warning for any of y'all who seek to follow this guy on IG...over the last year the amount of conspiracy posts you have to wade through just to see his excellent grow pics has increased significantly. If you don't mind the other garbage political posts, he's got a lot of fantastic grow pics including a lot from Bodhi & Doc D.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 16, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> just curious, what are you plans for the Laughing Lemon; making any seeds?
> 
> I’m one of the few that was lucky to get MDS; and a large seed increase (to give beans away) is my main objective. Been obsessed since KionaTHC first mentioned it, then again my interest got invigorated when I saw Doc D make a couple posts on IG.


Plan...plan...ummm.....they're going into cold storage until it feels like the right time to grow them.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 16, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Fair warning for any of y'all who seek to follow this guy on IG...over the last year the amount of conspiracy posts you have to wade through just to see his excellent grow pics has increased significantly. If you don't mind the other garbage political posts, he's got a lot of fantastic grow pics including a lot from Bodhi & Doc D.


Yea the conspiracy types need a lot of fresh air and maybe some indica cuz them sativas may not be working for them


----------



## YardG (Feb 16, 2021)

Only a matter of time until he blocks me, not in me to let that kind of thing go without comment. Beautiful canna plants all the same. Trying to put Bodhi liking one of his cray posts out of my mind. Learned long ago that sometimes the only thing I share in common with other growers/enthusiasts is cannabis.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 16, 2021)

Gorilla Ghani day 62
I stressed her removing lower growth in flower so she threw two bananas in two terminals. When I spotted them they were a lighter green so I think they already let loose but I dug them out. Only fertilized once so guess I caught them. This bean will be run outdoor this spring.
Anyone holding onto these freebies should pop them. After touching a bud my fingers smell like a sour orange eucalyptus candy, then after 5 mins all you can smell is sour armpit citrus that hangs on forever.
Glad I have 4 seeds left and a S1 to play with.


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 16, 2021)

YardG said:


> Learned long ago that sometimes the only thing I share in common with other growers/enthusiasts is cannabis.


This hits hard, last year has made it obvious broscience is rampant in the scene. I was in a conference DEM was speaking at and even they started going in on conspiracy theories while my city has people dropping like flies.


----------



## YardG (Feb 16, 2021)

I've been thinking about this topic for a long time, kinda wondering if there's something in particular about the Cannabis community (Years of being told Cannabis is an evil gateway drug with no scientific or medicinal value? Poor education in source evaluation?) that makes us particularly prone to that sort of conspiratorial thinking? Lots of people I respect as breeders hold some pretty out-there views.

If anything maybe what we're learning now is that the attraction of conspiracy theories holds sway on a much broader segment of the population.

ETA: To keep it on topic, is there any kind of running list of Bodhi strains that definitely aren't returning, or likely aren't returning. Wondering what I have that should be marked down for reproduction at some point.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 16, 2021)

YardG said:


> I've been thinking about this topic for a long time, kinda wondering if there's something in particular about the Cannabis community (Years of being told Cannabis is an evil gateway drug with no scientific or medicinal value? Poor education in source evaluation?) that makes us particularly prone to that sort of conspiratorial thinking? Lots of people I respect as breeders hold some pretty out-there views.
> 
> If anything maybe what we're learning now is that the attraction of conspiracy theories holds sway on a much broader segment of the population.
> 
> ETA: To keep it on topic, is there any kind of running list of Bodhi strains that definitely aren't returning, or likely aren't returning. Wondering what I have that should be marked down for reproduction at some point.


I'd like to think somebody's kept track of discontinued lines, but I'm waiting to see said list too.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 16, 2021)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> The guy who tested it on Instagram got back to me last night. Apparently Bodhi is going to wait to release it until after he f2’s it. Must be special if Bodhi is taking it to f2 himself! So yeah to answer your question I really have no idea when it will be released.


I hope he releases the f1's though. If he goes f2 himself, it sounds like he's looking for something to work and maybe stabilize for his own direction. I love the idea that in f2'ing personally, allows Me to choose a direction..or not.
Ediy: as planned with Laughing Lemon.


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 16, 2021)

YardG said:


> I've been thinking about this topic for a long time, kinda wondering if there's something in particular about the Cannabis community (Years of being told Cannabis is an evil gateway drug with no scientific or medicinal value? Poor education in source evaluation?) that makes us particularly prone to that sort of conspiratorial thinking? Lots of people I respect as breeders hold some pretty out-there views.
> 
> If anything maybe what we're learning now is that the attraction of conspiracy theories holds sway on a much broader segment of the population.
> 
> ETA: To keep it on topic, is there any kind of running list of Bodhi strains that definitely aren't returning, or likely aren't returning. Wondering what I have that should be marked down for reproduction at some point.


Critical thinking was removed from the curriculum during the “educational revolution” in the 70’s. Add to that lies fed to us about cannabis with a dose of social media, a dash of hype, and you got a stew brewing. Can’t believe some of these pollen chuckers with cults behind them making meme wars. 

Appy and Snowlotus dad’s aren’t around, but seems like a few late restocks popping up.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 16, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Critical thinking was removed from the curriculum during the “educational revolution” in the 70’s. Add to that lies fed to us about cannabis with a dose of social media, a dash of hype, and you got a stew brewing. Can’t believe some of these pollen chuckers with cults behind them making meme wars.
> 
> Appy and Snowlotus dad’s aren’t around, but seems like a few late restocks popping up.


Speaking of Appy and SL dad's, after smoking Mothers Milk for the first time, I don't always enjoy what Appy does vs. SL. I enjoy Goji's flavor and buzz far more, though the MM is still great.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## 2seepictures (Feb 16, 2021)

Sort of on the topic of preservation as well as pollen chucking, I am definitely a fan of chucking pollen on lower sites or F2ing whatever I'm most excited about at the moment. I really respect Bodhi and want to purchase his seeds even more for encouraging people to do it without trying to place insane restrictions on these lines. In the event I want to explore more Granola Funk , Space Monkey or SSDD for personal use I feel satisfied enough with my options. Also the Granola Funk offspring for me have been more interesting than the F1 generation. GF F2s produced some very photogenic colorful flowers that are definitely worth exploring further and GF F2 x Goji impressed me more than both Granola Funk and the majority of my Goji OG.

some of the chuck list :


> Space Monkey4 Pine Pheno F2
> Space Monkey4 x GG4 RIL
> Space Monkey4 x SFV OG bx5
> Granola Funk #1 F2
> ...


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 16, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> any info on silver sunshine or pinball wizard out there? Are they more sativa leaning with the SSH ?


The one silver sunshine female I grew was sativa dom and had a mango smell and taste.

*Also have a handful of Nikah’s that just sprouted


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 16, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Gorilla Ghani day 62
> I stressed her removing lower growth in flower so she threw two bananas in two terminals. When I spotted them they were a lighter green so I think they already let loose but I dug them out. Only fertilized once so guess I caught them. This bean will be run outdoor this spring.
> Anyone holding onto these freebies should pop them. After touching a bud my fingers smell like a sour orange eucalyptus candy, then after 5 mins all you can smell is sour armpit citrus that hangs on forever.
> Glad I have 4 seeds left and a S1 to play with.View attachment 4827855


I had two females outdoor and one threw bananas...
In other news I planted too much seeds and juggling them is a nightmare especially when my oxy cloner failed twice


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Feb 16, 2021)

Imho the OMG dad seems to be a bit unstable in crosses. But when you find a cross he works well in he really passes on some nice traits. Seems to add frost, electric up potency and zesty lemon sprite terps, and nice structure. But the amount of crosses Bodhi has benched because of intersex traits seems to be pretty high with the OMG dad! That being said I seem to crave crosses with him in it. What are peoples thoughts on Dreadbread? Im sitting on 2 packs and I need that OMG electricity in my life!


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Feb 16, 2021)

Omkarananda said:


> True. So he’s showing where he’s at. We’re on the Bodhi thread, so let’s show our compassion. The person needs attention. Posting the memes is a way they try to get it. They probably honestly feel like they are helping others by sharing their “truth” and are genuinely concerned for the future. They’re a fellow Bodhi grower and a fellow human being. If we feel like we are further along or above another, let’s not stoop to putting them down, but lift them up, even when we know they’re wrong.


Very well said!!


----------



## YardG (Feb 16, 2021)

That sounds like a good one, picked up DLA9 for the Kush 4.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 16, 2021)

Made me go look....

i still have Ancient OG, Roadkill Unicorn, White Lotus, and Greedos Stash (master kush x sl) for my remaining SL crosses


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Feb 16, 2021)

YardG said:


> That sounds like a good one, picked up DLA9 for the Kush 4.


For sure!! I have always had a curiosity for any of Nev’s creations!


----------



## YardG (Feb 16, 2021)

Description says Jim Ortega gave the Kush 4 to Neville.


----------



## 2seepictures (Feb 16, 2021)

Found some old Space Monkey and SunRa pictures that I like

Space Monkey 2 - Lavender




Space Monkey 4 - Pine


SunRa 1

SunRa 2


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Feb 16, 2021)

YardG said:


> Description says Jim Ortega gave the Kush 4 to Neville.


Oh damn you are right!! Thanks for the correction!


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 16, 2021)

YardG said:


> We should probably move this conversation to a different thread before the Mod comes around to warn us...
> 
> In my head I had a lot of Snow Lotus cross seeds, in reality I have one pack (Black Lotus).


I still have Mango Lotus, Red Lotus, Gold Star x Snow Lotus, and 3-4 Lemon Lotus beans left. No time to get to any of them currently as I'm into another project for a bit.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 16, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Gorilla Ghani day 62
> I stressed her removing lower growth in flower so she threw two bananas in two terminals. When I spotted them they were a lighter green so I think they already let loose but I dug them out. Only fertilized once so guess I caught them. This bean will be run outdoor this spring.
> Anyone holding onto these freebies should pop them. After touching a bud my fingers smell like a sour orange eucalyptus candy, then after 5 mins all you can smell is sour armpit citrus that hangs on forever.
> Glad I have 4 seeds left and a S1 to play with.View attachment 4827855



The cut I am still running since running them as testers will throw nanners when allowed to get too dry . The smoke is top shelf so I couldn't care less . Been running it for years and haven't had those nanners fertilize anything . 

Cheers


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 16, 2021)

GreenHighlander said:


> The cut I am still running since running them as testers will throw nanners when allowed to get too dry . The smoke is top shelf so I couldn't care less . Been running it for years and haven't had those nanners fertilize anything .
> 
> Cheers


I ran it because of you saying it was good. I’ll take a couple bananas for the smoke. 
I was in you neck of the woods last summer. I didn’t want to leave
Take care


----------



## i0dineAlf (Feb 16, 2021)

Anyone looking for a pack of SSDD off RIU ?

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLXYwkuDG-z/


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 16, 2021)

I make these random graphics on my phone every time I grow a strain out. I guess I just like to imagine being able to one day do this professionally for my own product since it’s what I love doing. Thought I’d share the new ones for this run since no one will prob ever see em otherwise.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Feb 16, 2021)

i0dineAlf said:


> Anyone looking for a pack of SSDD off RIU ?
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CLXYwkuDG-z/


Wait.. is SSDD discontinued?


----------



## Blueberry bref (Feb 16, 2021)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Wait.. is SSDD discontinued?


The appi dad is dead so bubbashine x appi f1s are no more. The SSDD male is still around.


----------



## jp68 (Feb 16, 2021)

Any ways your graphic works


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Feb 16, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I make these random graphics on my phone every time I grow a strain out. I guess I just like to imagine being able to one day do this professionally for my own product since it’s what I love doing. Thought I’d share the new ones for this run since no one will prob ever see em otherwise. View attachment 4828289View attachment 4828290View attachment 4828291View attachment 4828292View attachment 4828293View attachment 4828294View attachment 4828295


I love this! if you don't mind my unrequested and completely trivial input, I think the Hashplant D was the best one because of the creative fonts. the graphics on all of them are stunning though! please continue to make these!


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 16, 2021)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> I love this! if you don't mind my unrequested and completely trivial input, I think the Hashplant D was the best one because of the creative fonts. the graphics on all of them are stunning though! please continue to make these!


Thank you! I appreciate the input. I’ll see if I can rework the others with some more creative fonts.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 16, 2021)

Blueberry bref said:


> The appi dad is dead so bubbashine x appi f1s are no more. The SSDD male is still around.


Is it an appy or Bubba pheno for the male he’s using?


----------



## YardG (Feb 16, 2021)

I both want winter to go on a bit longer for the sake of skiing, and want it to end for the sake of planting. Good things come to those who wait?

Had to re-write a lost list of my planned starts for the coming season, which led me to looking parentage up, what the hell is up with me and TK polyhybrids this year?


----------



## Blueberry bref (Feb 16, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Is it an appy or Bubba pheno for the male he’s using?


Fairly certain it's a bubbashine-ish male that he uses. My bro grew out chem1 x ssdd a year or two ago and found a lot of of baked/candied blueberry smelling plants.


----------



## BDOGKush (Feb 16, 2021)

Hello Bodhi family! I'm getting back into growing after having to stop for a couple years. Just popped some Jabba Stash and Headtrip, it looks like most of the strains I have in my collection are gone now. 

Last time I grew out Headtrip I picked the best male and female and crossed them, are these considered back crossed? IBL? F2? I was calling them F2s at the time but I don't think thats right now. 

Is that a good way to make seeds from these strains that are no longer available or is there a better way?


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 16, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Bush did 9/11


An over simplification, and yes he was complicit.
Neo-cons, CIA and Mossad are among the culprits.
If you can't beat 'em, join 'em? And be the change that you want to see in the world.

Next on the establishment agenda is to target us as 'domestic terrorist,' eliminate freedom of speech and censure all opposing viewpoints.
The intelligence agencies are the terrorists.
FREE JULIAN ASSANGE!

Back to Bodhi: 
Check out these freebies of Dream Axis flowering in the Caribbean. We currently have less than 12 hours of daylight. We are gaining approximately 1 minute of daylight each day. It is interesting for me to see how the plants respond, because according to _Clarke_ in Marijuana Botany, cannabis responds to increasing daylength with rapid vegetative growth. Yet, they have been induced to flower. I am curious to know where the tipping point is. Maybe somewhere between 13 and 14 hours of light? I have been cautiously observing them to see if they show indications of slowing down or reversing, and it does appear to me that they continue to fatten up. I am using a passive tea made with banana peels, goat manure, and bat guano, in water, to boost them up.

I plan to share some more recent photos tomorrow.


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 16, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> any info on silver sunshine or pinball wizard out there? Are they more sativa leaning with the SSH ?


Silver sunshine is to the back. Thin stems. Sativa leaning bud structure, like a haze hybrid.
Rated highly by those that smoked her, and those that did came back for more.
A frustrating amount of powdery mildew on her outdoors in new england.
Yes, more sativa leaning in regards to flowering time being longer, and typical morphology.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I make these random graphics on my phone every time I grow a strain out. I guess I just like to imagine being able to one day do this professionally for my own product since it’s what I love doing. Thought I’d share the new ones for this run since no one will prob ever see em otherwise. View attachment 4828289View attachment 4828290View attachment 4828291View attachment 4828292View attachment 4828293View attachment 4828294View attachment 4828295


How was the Hashplant D?
I have 2 packs now and want to get them wet.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 16, 2021)

Blueberry bref said:


> Fairly certain it's a bubbashine-ish male that he uses. My bro grew out chem1 x ssdd a year or two ago and found a lot of of baked/candied blueberry smelling plants.


That’s good to know.


----------



## disco pilgrim (Feb 16, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I make these random graphics on my phone every time I grow a strain out. I guess I just like to imagine being able to one day do this professionally for my own product since it’s what I love doing. Thought I’d share the new ones for this run since no one will prob ever see em otherwise. View attachment 4828289View attachment 4828290View attachment 4828291View attachment 4828292View attachment 4828293View attachment 4828294View attachment 4828295


Nice work! Love them all but my vote is for Lazy Lightening....I’m a bit biased though.
Keep it up!


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 16, 2021)

disco pilgrim said:


> Nice work! Love them all but my vote is for Lazy Lightening....I’m a bit biased though.
> Keep it up!


Honestly curious... is it because you grew it out and really like the strain? Or “the other ones”?


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 17, 2021)

Wookie7 x Dreadbread about a month in


----------



## Palckl899014 (Feb 17, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I make these random graphics on my phone every time I grow a strain out. I guess I just like to imagine being able to one day do this professionally for my own product since it’s what I love doing. Thought I’d share the new ones for this run since no one will prob ever see em otherwise. View attachment 4828289View attachment 4828290View attachment 4828291View attachment 4828292View attachment 4828293View attachment 4828294View attachment 4828295


So awesome lol!!!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 17, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Found some old Space Monkey and SunRa pictures that I like
> 
> Space Monkey 2 - Lavender
> 
> ...


Jeeeeeeeze tone it down now will ya?!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 17, 2021)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> Imho the OMG dad seems to be a bit unstable in crosses. But when you find a cross he works well in he really passes on some nice traits. Seems to add frost, electric up potency and zesty lemon sprite terps, and nice structure. But the amount of crosses Bodhi has benched because of intersex traits seems to be pretty high with the OMG dad! That being said I seem to crave crosses with him in it. What are peoples thoughts on Dreadbread? Im sitting on 2 packs and I need that OMG electricity in my life!


I have a few Tiger Tail seedlings growing now. This has to be the worst stage for impatient people...on the other hand, they were finally big enough to clip a little leaf sample so I could send for sex testing. I'll find out soon which ones get transplanted to their no-till container home.


----------



## 2seepictures (Feb 17, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Jeeeeeeeze tone it down now will ya?!


Ya sorry forgot how to upload / embed as thumbnails.


----------



## 2seepictures (Feb 17, 2021)

testing

Goji 2

Goji 3


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blueberry bref said:


> Fairly certain it's a bubbashine-ish male that he uses. My bro grew out chem1 x ssdd a year or two ago and found a lot of of baked/candied blueberry smelling plants.


Bubbashine was made with Blue Moonshine...was that made with DJ's old blueberry? I'm thinking it was because guys like Big Worm have made crosses with "'97 blue moonshine," which was before DJ lost the original blueberry. Haven't tried the new blueberry stuff but afaik it's just not the same


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 17, 2021)

I AM SO FUCKING WASTED RIGHT NOW 

Strawberry Goji #7. Got a few seeds on her cause she got hit with some herm pollen from her Starwberry Goji neighbor. Keeper seeds all of them. 

BAM!!




She has the original Goji taste on her. Fucks me up in so many good ways I can't even explain it.

BOOM!!



FUCKS ME UP!!


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Feb 17, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Bubbashine was made with Blue Moonshine...was that made with DJ's old blueberry? I'm thinking it was because guys like Big Worm have made crosses with "'97 blue moonshine," which was before DJ lost the original blueberry. Haven't tried the new blueberry stuff but afaik it's just not the same


All of DJ Shorts gear was found in a mixture of Chocolate and Juicy Fruit Thai, Oaxacan and Afghani genes. So the Blueberry, Blue Moonshine, Blue Velvet and Flo are all cousins so to speak. Hth


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Feb 17, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> I have a few Tiger Tail seedlings growing now. This has to be the worst stage for impatient people...on the other hand, they were finally big enough to clip a little leaf sample so I could send for sex testing. I'll find out soon which ones get transplanted to their no-till container home.


Oh yeah Tiger Tail sounds very interesting. Keep us posted!


----------



## cohiba (Feb 17, 2021)

MrGoldenNugz said:


> For about a week a few of mine looked male. But I left them alone. I wasn't 100%. Glad I did. I got 5 out a pack of 11. Good luck with your last seed.



These were definitely male.. grew them til they dropped pollen. Actually crossed a couple of the males to some of my clones [(dosi x bubba kush), (dosi x gelato 41), Peanut Butter Breath, (Chem 91 x dosi), and to (TK x Chem 91)]


----------



## cohiba (Feb 17, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> How much did you pay for that pack?


Dont remember......got em from GLG so must have been around 70


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 17, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Ya sorry forgot how to upload / embed as thumbnails.


Hahah I was trying to say.. They look awesome! Great job.


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 17, 2021)

Dream axis under the Caribbean sun.

I am now resisting the temptation to pluck them. They need at least a couple of more weeks.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 17, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Back to Bodhi, has anyone see any red in hashplant crosses or any idea where the red would be coming from?! Not sure I've ever seen anything so red. Might have to get a picture up here for once.


Red leaves, stems, pistils, or all of the above? Picture time!


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 17, 2021)

I'M STILL FUCKING WASTED OMFG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 17, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I'M STILL FUCKING WASTED OMFG!!!!!!!!!


Safe travels, happy trails!! Managed to damp off the Jack Herer x Goji seeds this week. Big bummer, but we will rebuild.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 17, 2021)

This is the 5th time I am hitting on this joint since last night.

THE TIME TO FINISH HER IS NOW!!


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 17, 2021)

I couldn't do it. She lives still!! I will not be defeated!! 



She's too powerful!!!!!!!!!!!! But she is going down!!


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 17, 2021)

She has been defeated. But at what cost? I am now floating away and will never be found again.....................................................for at least 2 hours 

Cya's on the other side


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 17, 2021)

Has anyone grown God's gift or do I need to be a tester lol. Been asking bout this one to no avail for a while. Hoping someone has run it by now.

In case anyone cares to know, I grew out some strawberry milk f2 and there was no intersex traits. It's possible the f2 line has better stability? Has anyone else run the f2 line? Very strawberry as well and super greasy and light green in color. Have another 2 packs to dig into so any feedback is appreciated! This is the only shitty pic I can find atm. Was also a good yielder. Pulled a 8 pack on this one in the GR 4x4. Even has a few issues etc.


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 17, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Sort of on the topic of preservation as well as pollen chucking, I am definitely a fan of chucking pollen on lower sites or F2ing whatever I'm most excited about at the moment. I really respect Bodhi and want to purchase his seeds even more for encouraging people to do it without trying to place insane restrictions on these lines. In the event I want to explore more Granola Funk , Space Monkey or SSDD for personal use I feel satisfied enough with my options. Also the Granola Funk offspring for me have been more interesting than the F1 generation. GF F2s produced some very photogenic colorful flowers that are definitely worth exploring further and GF F2 x Goji impressed me more than both Granola Funk and the majority of my Goji OG.
> 
> some of the chuck list :


Gogi OG x SSDD

Hi yes where do I insert my money?


----------



## 2seepictures (Feb 17, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Gogi OG x SSDD
> 
> Hi yes where do I insert my money?


Lol I never even got to try them, I just gave them all away to a friend a few years ago (Goji + SSDD were still available on GLG at the time). Might pollen chuck SSDD mom w/ some GOJI pollen if one of the 2 beans remaining are male at some point. Wonder if B has hit his Pinesoul mother w/ SSDD yet.. I'd definitely buy that


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 17, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Has anyone grown God's gift or do I need to be a tester lol. Been asking bout this one to no avail for a while. Hoping someone has run it by now.
> 
> In case anyone cares to know, I grew out some strawberry milk f2 and there was no intersex traits. It's possible the f2 line has better stability? Has anyone else run the f2 line? Very strawberry as well and super greasy and light green in color. Have another 2 packs to dig into so any feedback is appreciated! This is the only shitty pic I can find atm. Was also a good yielder. Pulled a 8 pack on this one in the GR 4x4. Even has a few issues etc.View attachment 4828862


Hey Diesel0889, did you mean Lucky God?


----------



## copkilller (Feb 17, 2021)

Mountain temple - day 37

Purple wookie v2 - day 37
is the most advanced of all my plants, there's buds growing from the very bottom on the plant, very bushy

Terpenado - day 37

Mango lotus - day 37
skinny fucker, least advanced plant, but when i was cutting the mango lotus males down, it smelled like i was peeling a mango, pretty cool


----------



## disco pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Honestly curious... is it because you grew it out and really like the strain? Or “the other ones”?


Haven’t tried the strain. Just really liked the artwork and of course love the Grateful Dead.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 17, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Hey Diesel0889, did you mean Lucky God?



Yes thanks... im stoned. Taco taco is no joke I guess


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 17, 2021)

disco pilgrim said:


> Haven’t tried the strain. Just really liked the artwork and of course love the Grateful Dead.



Ya I'm a dead head as well. Was just playing some on the ol taylor.



copkilller said:


> Mountain temple - day 37
> View attachment 4829078
> Purple wookie v2 - day 37
> is the most advanced of all my plants, there's buds growing from the very bottom on the plant, very bushy
> ...


 While I'm not a big fan of the law and your handle is prob not the best choice lol. You do have a nice looking garden! Congrats looking pretty good to me!


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 17, 2021)

Lets keep the Bodhi thread about Bodhi guys...


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 17, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> View attachment 4829149
> 
> Lets keep the Bodhi thread about Bodhi guys...


The guy in the yellow shirt has a boner!! 

and yes I'm still wasted!!!


----------



## Indie (Feb 17, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> The guy in the yellow shirt has a boner!!
> 
> and yes I'm still wasted!!!


What gave it away?


----------



## Paddletail (Feb 17, 2021)

The guy in the orange shirt is a meat gazer


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 17, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Honestly curious... is it because you grew it out and really like the strain? Or “the other ones”?


I’m gonna guess neither and it’s because of a love for The Grateful Dead. I’m growing it in this run so I’ll keep you updated as I go.


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 17, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I’m gonna guess neither and it’s because of a love for The Grateful Dead. I’m growing it in this run so I’ll keep you updated as I go.


Sorry I clearly didn’t refresh the page before posting this and didn’t see where you responded already. My bad.

And to everyone showing support of my art, You are all awesome! It goes a long way and just pushes me to keep going and get better. In a word full of haters, I can’t pass up any opportunity to show my appreciation when I’m shown love! Thank you!


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 17, 2021)

Everyone’s looking particularly happy this afternoon...


Space Monkey #7 is my little bonsai. Same number of leaf sets as all others but it’s just tiny. It barely can peek out the cup.


And then there’s Lemon Lotus which had a tough time shedding the seed shell and once it did had some strange mutations. It’s the only plant that had only 1 set of parallel node then went straight to alternating? Is this normal/common?


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 17, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> Everyone’s looking particularly happy this afternoon...
> 
> View attachment 4829186
> Space Monkey #7 is my little bonsai. Same number of leaf sets as all others but it’s just tiny. It barely can peek out the cup.
> ...


Sorry accidentally attached those 5 on the bottom. Good thing they were just random screen shots and not something private! Lol


----------



## Blueberry bref (Feb 17, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> The guy in the yellow shirt has a boner!!
> 
> and yes I'm still wasted!!!


What type of man goes into a dick waving contest hard? We are seeing orange shirt mid "whip crack" if you will.

Standard rules apply, first past the belly button wins.


----------



## sunni (Feb 17, 2021)

Politics are a no no in the grow areas
So is name calling 
Quit it get back to bodhi


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 17, 2021)

Ahhhh, thank you Sunni!


----------



## keiserrott (Feb 17, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I make these random graphics on my phone every time I grow a strain out. I guess I just like to imagine being able to one day do this professionally for my own product since it’s what I love doing. Thought I’d share the new ones for this run since no one will prob ever see em otherwise. View attachment 4828289View attachment 4828290View attachment 4828291View attachment 4828292View attachment 4828293View attachment 4828294View attachment 4828295


Nice work. What app did you use?


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 17, 2021)

@Diesel0889 I grew out one lucky god girl. I'm guessing she was heavy omg leaner. Was short and strong and had a big fat cola. Smelled hashy spicey and with some lemon mixed in and had a laid back relaxing stone. Id love to see a LC leaner. Here's a pic, sorry about the half assed trim job. It was a long night


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 17, 2021)

sunni said:


> Politics are a no no in the grow areas
> So is name calling
> Quit it get back to bodhi


but..................................I'm still wasted


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 17, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Nice work. What app did you use?


Thank you. On those used photoshop mix and deep art effects. They’re both pretty decent free apps.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 18, 2021)

Can y'all believe I had to get to the 2nd page to find the Bodhi thread this morning? 

3 Tiger Tails on the left and 1 more behind the 2 Afghani 11s from Strayfox. A couple of them got super stretchy out of the gate. I have a suspicion the stretchiest ones might be male, but we'll know soon when the sex testing results come in.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 18, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Can y'all believe I had to get to the 2nd page to find the Bodhi thread this morning?
> 
> 3 Tiger Tails on the left and 1 more behind the 2 Afghani 11s from Strayfox. A couple of them got super stretchy out of the gate. I have a suspicion the stretchiest ones might be male, but we'll know soon when the sex testing results come in.
> 
> View attachment 4829782


what kind of light are you using and how far away is it from the top of plant? Thanks dude


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 18, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Can y'all believe I had to get to the 2nd page to find the Bodhi thread this morning?
> 
> 3 Tiger Tails on the left and 1 more behind the 2 Afghani 11s from Strayfox. A couple of them got super stretchy out of the gate. I have a suspicion the stretchiest ones might be male, but we'll know soon when the sex testing results come in.
> 
> View attachment 4829782


i like your stakes - i used to do that too until somebody told me to fill my pots halfway, and then when they get tall and floppy like that, fill the rest of the pot


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 18, 2021)

Here are my Banana Spliff seedlings, the biggest ones germinated 13 days ago, and then there are some stragglers. 9/12 beans - pretty good.
Initially I soaked 6 and used the paper-towel method, but I had a couple that didn't sprout so I said F**K it and put in the other 6. Now I have 9 gorgeous seedlings. Normally I top them at about 3 weeks and then veg for another 3 weeks. I like to train plants LST so that they branch out and become little bushes when I flip. Can anyone convince me not to and if so how tall will they get?

cheers,

BR


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 18, 2021)

Space Monkey (wookie pheno)
Lower bud in natural sunlight.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 18, 2021)

I have a Panamanian space probe female confirmed. Will flower her out from clone and see if I should hold
Onto the mom. Will be fun. What kind of flower times y’all get from the PSP?! peace!


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 18, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Here are my Banana Spliff seedlings


I have a one that just started to flower, but I topped her so not sure of the structure she would've had if left untouched. Does respond well to topping though. The stem rub...oh man og-gas-nana-doodoo  first thing that crossed my mind was to tell people on here not sleep on these beans


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 18, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> what kind of light are you using and how far away is it from the top of plant? Thanks dude


It's a high output single bulb t5 that I use to start seeds & hang over rooting clones. Pretty sure the bulb is like 6500K or something like that, but only like 40W. Works well for indoor veggie starts in late winter, but probably not really strong enough for this purpose. 

I also forgot it was hung at a height more appropriate for tomato/pepper plants that are ready to be hardened off when I started this batch of seeds, so that definitely contributed to the stretchiness of some. Right now the light is about 5"-6" from the top of the tallest seedlings.


----------



## disco pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)

Smart Move right before getting chopped. I wish I had a pic of her in her entirety. Easy grow and one of the easiest trim jobs I’ve had. Tastes of non candied tropical fruit. The effects are uplifting, light energizing with a touch of body and are long lasting.


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 18, 2021)

New toy arrived today! I can’t wait to fire it up! Anyone else used/using an EZ Cloner? If so, what do you think of them and which method and techniques do you prefer?(99%iso,cloning gel,cloning solution,plain water,etc)


----------



## bent pencil (Feb 18, 2021)

The plant is Space Monkey. The bud is lemon Hashplant v2.
I took a sample of both around day 45.
The Space Monkey was a laser blast to my head. I kept murmuring the term "Super Sativa" for a good portion of the day.
The Lemon Hashplant v2 was relaxed body. I smoke too much and hopped right back into bed after wake and bake.
Will do a smoke report with a good cure


----------



## Blueberry bref (Feb 18, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> New toy arrived today! I can’t wait to fire it up! Anyone else used/using an EZ Cloner? If so, what do you think of them and which method and techniques do you prefer?(99%iso,cloning gel,cloning solution,plain water,etc)
> View attachment 4830079


There's a recipe that floats around to make your own clear rez. It's like $40 a quart from the grow store or like $20 in materials to mix up a 1 gallon batch that gets diluted down to a few hundred quarts.

Edit for the recipe: https://www.rollitup.org/t/make-2200-worth-of-clear-rez-for-4.423650/


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 18, 2021)

Blueberry bref said:


> There's a recipe that floats around to make your own clear rez. It's like $40 a quart from the grow store or like $20 in materials to mix up a 1 gallon batch that gets diluted down to a few hundred quarts.
> 
> Edit for the recipe: https://www.rollitup.org/t/make-2200-worth-of-clear-rez-for-4.423650/


Good looks on that recipe! I’ll def be making my own vs buying. Talk about an outrageous markup on the clear Rez huh? What’s your process for clones, if you don’t mind me asking?
There’s so much conflicting info out there. I prefer to get people’s personal opinions and experiences w success rates before trying it out.


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 18, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Dude, I am still fucking wasted


Lol. Ok.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 19, 2021)

Looks like Panamanian space probe I planted the seed direct into soil mix in solo cups. I accidentally put a hot mix in the solos unintentionally it’s been exactly one month now so I’ll transplant into 2 gals. And take them off 24 hour time. I also have a (dragonsblood x star fighter) female from GLG. Hoping these will be keeper moms. Nbd if not the seeds don’t stop getting planted. Keep pushing farmers. I can’t wait to sex these Jager HPs for outside run.


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2021)

stop making me come back here, name calling telling people to go fuck off isnt welcomed here

dont like someone? 
be an adult, USE THE IGNORE FEATURE ITS SO HANDY!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 19, 2021)

Ooo! What'd I miss? Sounds juicy...


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 19, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> any info on silver sunshine or pinball wizard out there? Are they more sativa leaning with the SSH ?


Some photos of the outdoor silver sunshine grow product.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 19, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I make these random graphics on my phone every time I grow a strain out. I guess I just like to imagine being able to one day do this professionally for my own product since it’s what I love doing. Thought I’d share the new ones for this run since no one will prob ever see em otherwise. View attachment 4828289View attachment 4828290View attachment 4828291View attachment 4828292View attachment 4828293View attachment 4828294View attachment 4828295





Bakersfield said:


> How was the Hashplant D?
> I have 2 packs now and want to get them wet.


I'm sorry, I thought you had grown the
Hashplant D.


----------



## Tlarss (Feb 19, 2021)

2 soul axis on day 51. Not the biggest yielders but the terps on this plant is unreal. Last 3 runs of this plant have gone past 70 days.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Feb 19, 2021)

Got your toes! lol


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 19, 2021)

Blueberry bref said:


> There's a recipe that floats around to make your own clear rez. It's like $40 a quart from the grow store or like $20 in materials to mix up a 1 gallon batch that gets diluted down to a few hundred quarts.
> 
> Edit for the recipe: https://www.rollitup.org/t/make-2200-worth-of-clear-rez-for-4.423650/


I use a oxycloner for 2 years near continious, I plumbed it with 2 fittings that pump to a water chiller....That being said im currently going through a problem where 2 batches had 5% success rate...

I was nearly done steralizing yesterday and I weighted down the cover with a gallon of lost coast therapy and I came back and wtf.....My gallon self imploded and who knows how much spilt into my cloner.....So today I replaced all the tubing to my pumps....

I also broke a half inch fitting on my chiller, the very fitting thats been in my amazon cart for a year for $8 that I watched get sold out, thank god i had a two 3/4 fitting and 2 ft of new hose...Next time cut the hose dont pull and twist

Im so stressed out as im over a month behind in clones.. Sometimes it clones better with nothing but ph water used.....Use pool shock to make your own clear rez....You start with 100% success and it will slowly deteriorate so you need to steralize...I circulate bleach after every run but needless to say I still get occassional problems and im currently up shit creek with a ton of new csi gear and no clones

I also stopped adding any nutrients to my cloner, I change my water on friday and monday and wash my airlines and tub at the same time

Warm water is faster roots but possibly more problems










How to Sterilize your Cloner...THE RIGHT WAY!


If you follow the PermaClone methods, there is no need to rinse or break-down your system between cycles. It's a dump, circulated sterilizer of choice, sterilize collars, and start your next cloning cycle! Don't shelf your cloner! Don't switch to peat plugs or rockwool! ..I'm here to help...




www.permaclone.com


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 19, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm sorry, I thought you had grown the
> Hashplant D.


Not sure if it was repeated here, but I saw on another forum that some folks are thinking Bodhi has unlocked the seventh seal of RKS with the Hashplant D. Take that with a massive grain of salt. That said, I understood folks including Skunk VA, Dominion, etc. were heading in that direction with their Figure Four work before Dominion got in trouble.


----------



## copkilller (Feb 19, 2021)

Nanner? Seeds? Should i chop it?
cluster funk - day 39 flower


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 19, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Nanner? Seeds? Should i chop it?
> cluster funk - day 39 flower
> View attachment 4830916


Dang, certainly looks like a nanner if it’s not a tight bundle of pistils.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 19, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Not sure if it was repeated here, but I saw on another forum that some folks are thinking Bodhi has unlocked the seventh seal of RKS with the Hashplant D. Take that with a massive grain of salt. That said, I understood folks including Skunk VA, Dominion, etc. were heading in that direction with their Figure Four work before Dominion got in trouble.


That would be a step in the right direction, to get an RKS pheno.
I've got 2 Dominion Skunk phenos that are skunky and a Americanna x Black Domina from AK Beanbrains that is on another level skunky as well.


----------



## Roguedawg (Feb 19, 2021)

I have not seen the other forum discussing gash d yet, and really debated saying anything about it, but every pheno i have had so far is very similar to the rks in taste at least. some where extremely botrytis susceptible and some where resistant. The susceptible ones looked liked the old rks. The high is very similar but its been long time. I have been running 2 of the resistant phenos trying to decide which one to keep for awhile. If you been thinking about getting them you better hurry up, when word gets out they will be gone quick probably. 
I spent the early 90s trying to convince a grower of rks to open pollinate them when he was down to the last couple hundred. He didnt listen and i still give him shit about it.


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 19, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm sorry, I thought you had grown the
> Hashplant D.


It’s all good! Sorry I forgot to respond. Growing them now, so stay tuned! I’ll be sure to let you know


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 19, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> I use a oxycloner for 2 years near continious, I plumbed it with 2 fittings that pump to a water chiller....That being said im currently going through a problem where 2 batches had 5% success rate...
> 
> I was nearly done steralizing yesterday and I weighted down the cover with a gallon of lost coast therapy and I came back and wtf.....My gallon self imploded and who knows how much spilt into my cloner.....So today I replaced all the tubing to my pumps....
> 
> ...


Sucks you’ve had a streak of bad luck but I’m sure you’ll figure it out. What temp do you run your water?

As far as just running straight PH’d water with success, I’ve read a lot of people saying that that is the case or even straight tap. Ive also read to dip fresh cuttings in 99%iso for 10-15sec before putting em into pucks. Still up in the air as to which method I’ll use but that’s what I’m leaning torwards atm. Seems like the least possibility of problems but this will be a first attempt for me so I’ll just have to see what works for me.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 19, 2021)

Just opened my GLG mail today; Laughing Lemon, DLA 12, and Chem 91 SK VA x SSDD freebie...plus all the kickin' Bad Dawg gear!


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 19, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> Sucks you’ve had a streak of bad luck but I’m sure you’ll figure it out. What temp do you run your water?
> 
> As far as just running straight PH’d water with success, I’ve read a lot of people saying that that is the case or even straight tap. Ive also read to dip fresh cuttings in 99%iso for 10-15sec before putting em into pucks. Still up in the air as to which method I’ll use but that’s what I’m leaning torwards atm. Seems like the least possibility of problems but this will be a first attempt for me so I’ll just have to see what works for me.


I dip in clonex and into the pucks they go, im firing her up tomorrow, i pre treated my plants for pm today....I been running at 77 degrees, if I go colder it takes too long to root...I might not use my chiller tomorrow im debating as its def not summer time here but I still spend most of the day with no shirt lol....


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 19, 2021)

Black Triangle...from clone....clone was way too bushy and attracted pm, unlike the seed plant(maybe i took it in early flower?) hoping her clone will bring it back to normal....Rock hard like the original


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 19, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> New toy arrived today! I can’t wait to fire it up! Anyone else used/using an EZ Cloner? If so, what do you think of them and which method and techniques do you prefer?(99%iso,cloning gel,cloning solution,plain water,etc)
> View attachment 4830079


I just used the stuff it cane with. And when I ran out I cleaned the unit out with EM5 from build a soil. Then I switched to aloe and coconut , I never checked temp or ph. I cleaned it every 2 days because aloe turns gooey if you don’t empty it out and refresh. It makes roots the same way as the stuff that came with the box. You’ll just have to clean more often. Do whatever it’s easy as hell.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Feb 19, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> Sucks you’ve had a streak of bad luck but I’m sure you’ll figure it out. What temp do you run your water?
> 
> As far as just running straight PH’d water with success, I’ve read a lot of people saying that that is the case or even straight tap. Ive also read to dip fresh cuttings in 99%iso for 10-15sec before putting em into pucks. Still up in the air as to which method I’ll use but that’s what I’m leaning torwards atm. Seems like the least possibility of problems but this will be a first attempt for me so I’ll just have to see what works for me.


They are called e z cloners for a reason. I trim up the clones I'm going to take on the plant, snip them into a cup of water, and then into clean collars. I keep a little clonex solution on hand to use as a foliar and to splash a little in the tank. I swap water every suday.

Healthy plants in, healthy clone out.


----------



## Senokai (Feb 19, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Black Triangle...from clone....clone was way too bushy and attracted pm, unlike the seed plant(maybe i took it in early flower?) hoping her clone will bring it back to normal....Rock hard like the original
> View attachment 4831092


Looks fantastic. I'm sitting on a pack of Black Triangle that I haven't pulled the trigger on yet.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Feb 19, 2021)

*Blue Sunshine
*


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 19, 2021)

I was going to sit this drop out but the mystique of the lush cut got the best of me. At least 2 of these packs are getting popped. Likely 3! Gotta find some momma leaners.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Feb 19, 2021)

i0dineAlf said:


> *Blue Sunshine*
> 
> View attachment 4831354


smell?


----------



## i0dineAlf (Feb 19, 2021)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> smell?


Reeks of fruit. More details after the dry. By far the most mature/crystally plants in the room.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 19, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4831367
> 
> I was going to sit this drop out but the mystique of the lush cut got the best of me. At least 2 of these packs are getting popped. Likely 3! Gotta find some momma leaners.


Which dad for the 91 Skunk VA crosses? OMG, SSDD or one of each?


----------



## Green Puddin (Feb 19, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Not sure if it was repeated here, but I saw on another forum that some folks are thinking Bodhi has unlocked the seventh seal of RKS with the Hashplant D. Take that with a massive grain of salt. That said, I understood folks including Skunk VA, Dominion, etc. were heading in that direction with their Figure Four work before Dominion got in trouble.


Anyway you can explain what you mean by unlocking the seventh seal of RKS ?
I'm just a sucker for any and all strain info and jargin lol thanks


----------



## Green Puddin (Feb 19, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Has anyone grown God's gift or do I need to be a tester lol. Been asking bout this one to no avail for a while. Hoping someone has run it by now.
> 
> In case anyone cares to know, I grew out some strawberry milk f2 and there was no intersex traits. It's possible the f2 line has better stability? Has anyone else run the f2 line? Very strawberry as well and super greasy and light green in color. Have another 2 packs to dig into so any feedback is appreciated! This is the only shitty pic I can find atm. Was also a good yielder. Pulled a 8 pack on this one in the GR 4x4. Even has a few issues etc.View attachment 4828862


I have two plants of lucky God in veg right now that are ready to be flowered or cloned then flower the clone not sure which I'm gonna do yet .but I havnt even tried to determine sex yet so possible there both male but maybe not . Been so busy with new rooms and concenetra ting on my strains that are going to be in the production run that I have all but neglected my bodhi plants that are vegging with them 2 lucky God and 2 banana punch x g13


----------



## Blueberry bref (Feb 19, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> Anyway you can explain what you mean by unlocking the seventh seal of RKS ?
> I'm just a sucker for any and all strain info and jargin lol thanks


Mythical, highly sought after, legendary, ect; the 7th seal unlocks the gates between hell and the mortal world, on top of a building in Manhattan somewhere, key master, gatekeeper... we all know how the documentary goes.


----------



## Green Puddin (Feb 19, 2021)

Blueberry bref said:


> Mythical, highly sought after, legendary, ect; the 7th seal unlocks the gates between hell and the mortal world, on top of a building in Manhattan somewhere, key master, gatekeeper... we all know how the documentary goes.


Ok gotcha thanks man appreciate it . And I'm not sure what documentary your speaking of as I have only ever watched one .It was called boogie nights and was about this guy named Dirk Diggler who had a big wang and he got to bang this girl on roller skates and another red headed girl that was married to Burt Reynolds but let diggler throw one in her anyway . I wrote a paper on it in high school on favourite documentary and picked it but I got an F, not sure but I think because of my spelling


----------



## northcoastweednerd (Feb 20, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> Ok gotcha thanks man appreciate it . And I'm not sure what documentary your speaking of as I have only ever watched one .It was called boogie nights and was about this guy named Dirk Diggler who had a big wang and he got to bang this girl on roller skates and another red headed girl that was married to Burt Reynolds but let diggler throw one in her anyway . I wrote a paper on it in high school on favourite documentary and picked it but I got an F, not sure but I think because of my spelling


what the fuck did i just read


----------



## mr.moejoe (Feb 20, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> Ok gotcha thanks man appreciate it . And I'm not sure what documentary your speaking of as I have only ever watched one .It was called boogie nights and was about this guy named Dirk Diggler who had a big wang and he got to bang this girl on roller skates and another red headed girl that was married to Burt Reynolds but let diggler throw one in her anyway . I wrote a paper on it in high school on favourite documentary and picked it but I got an F, not sure but I think because of my spelling


----------



## mr.moejoe (Feb 20, 2021)

cherry sativa X SSDD and soulmate are finishing up in back while 2 joystick ladies are waiting to take their spots. buba kush x SSDD at left in 5 gallon, then 2 neroli and 1 strawberry headband in 1 gallon pots

thanks for the clusterfunk recommendation as well yall! Garlic and onions and great nighttime smoke!


----------



## Sqwee (Feb 20, 2021)

Started soaking a couple TT NL #6 x Appalachia this morning.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 20, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Which dad for the 91 Skunk VA crosses? OMG, SSDD or one of each?


SSDD all the way. That cross should be devastatingly narcotic and potent.


----------



## Zett66 (Feb 20, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Some photos of the outdoor silver sunshine grow product.


Thanks man, excited for that one!! Needed a sativa leaning from Bodhi and SSH is one of my favorites.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 20, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> SSDD all the way. That cross should be devastatingly narcotic and potent.


I got the SSDD one too, but not what I chose first. There were 4 OMG crosses when I checked out, but they emailed me next day to say they over sold and needed me to choose a different freebie. I was bummed, but I don't think I got took.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2021)

2 Sun Ra at 13 days growing/stretching both with nice branching to train. Mid hybreed looking with a slightly narrower leaf. Good size and very vigorous with no deficiencies noted.


----------



## Senokai (Feb 20, 2021)

Everybody's grows have been fantastic. Great pictures as to show them all off too. Well done all!!!


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 20, 2021)

My freebie through GLO was chem91 x ssdd.


----------



## copkilller (Feb 21, 2021)

Hollyweed day 41, new smell today, and this smells like a glass of milk, super crazy smelling hopefully it stays!


----------



## YardG (Feb 21, 2021)

All this talk of Chem/SSDD has me thinking about adding some Chem D x SSDD to this year's short list (was resisting SSDD crosses as I still have a whole bunch of the PNW/SSDD).


----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 21, 2021)

copkilller said:


> smells like a glass of milk


 That's a new one for me, ha ha, I love it.


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 21, 2021)

Happy Sunday from Saint Maryjanes prayer group!

22days from pop under 18/6. Raised to 480ppm last feed and they seems to love it.

Not bad considering my RH is only 25-30%. I know could add humidifier but I’m not at this point. In my personal experience the positives(no mold or pm ever) have always outweighed the negatives with low RH trough both veg and flower as long as it’s consistent. I don’t even foliar spray/feed except for 1-2/wk mid veg-2nd wk flower. I know this goes against the rule with VPD but just sharing my personal observations. Transplanting in 3 days.


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 21, 2021)

So in this pheno hunt I have:
Bodhi’s - Space monkey, Neroli 91, Black Raspberry, Hashplant D, Lazy Lightning, and Lemon Lotus 
Bad Dawg’s - SFV Fighter

I’m doing some breeding as well with this run for experience(never have before), even before I get to see them finish their first run. I know it’s more of a roll of the dice vs breeding but it’s for fun and learning so it’s just a plus if I luck out.

I plan on selecting one male and a female of each strain(male strain to be F2d) for a separate open pollination at another location and also selecting best male of each to separate vs cull to collect pollen for future chucks and crosses via lower branch chucks.

Id like to hear your input of which strains you’d like to see F2’d and which crosses you think would be nice and/or anything else I should do/not do.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 21, 2021)

YardG said:


> All this talk of Chem/SSDD has me thinking about adding some Chem D x SSDD to this year's short list (was resisting SSDD crosses as I still have a whole bunch of the PNW/SSDD).


I’d say my pheno of SSDD I’m running now is heavy Tres Dawg. I’m dying to smoke her and it’s day 65. I’m thinking about buying some SSDD crosses and I haven’t finished running my SSDD. Lol 
They smell superb!!


----------



## Craigson (Feb 21, 2021)

10 lucky charms up. The 11th is struggling but still alive


----------



## Diesel0889 (Feb 21, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> I have two plants of lucky God in veg right now that are ready to be flowered or cloned then flower the clone not sure which I'm gonna do yet .but I havnt even tried to determine sex yet so possible there both male but maybe not . Been so busy with new rooms and concenetra ting on my strains that are going to be in the production run that I have all but neglected my bodhi plants that are vegging with them 2 lucky God and 2 banana punch x g13



Well at the risk of sounding like a lazy asshole.... I did the same thing not long ago! New rooms are good. Let us know how it goes with both them strains! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 21, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Hollyweed day 41, new smell today, and this smells like a glass of milk, super crazy smelling hopefully it stays!
> View attachment 4833092


Beautiful girl copkiller! Excellent work, not too long left!


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 21, 2021)

Williams Wonder x Wookie

or

Vintage Master Kush x Wookie


If you had to pick one.......


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 21, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Williams Wonder x Wookie
> 
> or
> 
> ...


WWW!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Williams Wonder x Wookie
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Im getting some WONDERFUL smells off of my Temple crosses (ssh x williams wonder) so my vote goes for the WW.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 22, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> Anyway you can explain what you mean by unlocking the seventh seal of RKS ?
> I'm just a sucker for any and all strain info and jargin lol thanks


It's a twist on a reference to the book of revelations where all 7 seals of the great scroll must be broken before the return of the messiah. It basically means that people have been trying to recreate the RKS that they recall from their younger days and Hashplant D could be the key to unlock the proper genetic sequence. But...again, take that with a massive grain of salt, since RKS is a mythical beast that many recall fondly, many claim to have, but no one has been able to produce in seed form.




nuskool89 said:


> Williams Wonder x Wookie
> 
> or
> 
> ...


My choice was the Williams Wonder cross.


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 22, 2021)

Yea I was leaning WW so these 3 for 3 recommendations just solidifies that. I should have just added them to my order from last week at GLG.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 22, 2021)

SSDD F1, F2, and F3. It's a family thing!


----------



## copkilller (Feb 22, 2021)

Mountain Temple - day 42
stronggggg smell, pine sol/sour, that's probably the dankest plant i've grown in my life


----------



## shellback1 (Feb 22, 2021)

Several pages back I saw a request about information on the EZ- Cloner. The first thing to do is flush the tank. Put the tank in the bathtub and fill with warm water and 1 cup of bleach, put the top on and run for 15-20 minutes. Drain the tank and refill with warm water, top with cover and run 15-20 minutes. Do this every time you use your EZ- Cloner, kills all the algae in the tank. To root clones use the clones closest to the top of the plant you want to clone. Fill the tank with RO water ph'ed to 5.6 to 5.9. YOU can use whatever cloning gel you like ,but I happen to like CloneX Gel. Just dip the root end into the gel and place the tip in to the holder so the the tip extends 2-21/5 inches. turn on the the machine and wait 10 to 14 day and you should have roots. If you keep the machine clean, the key to the whole process, you should get close to 100 percent results every time. Every now and then you will get a plant that is hard to clone. Do not give up wait maybe 3 weeks for the roots to show. Keep the water temperature about 76 degrees if you can.I usually add about a quart of ph'ed water a week sometimes as much as 2 quarts a week when roots start to develop. If you follow these simple steps you will be growing clones in no time . Good luck.


----------



## YardG (Feb 22, 2021)

Apparently I should've asked people their opinion of Wonder Wookie versus Master of Muppets as they were both on my short list... went with the Muppet... and Jager. Will try to keep the WW in mind for next time (though seriously I need to stop buying more seeds this is ridiculous).


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 22, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> I have a one that just started to flower, but I topped her so not sure of the structure she would've had if left untouched. Does respond well to topping though. The stem rub...oh man og-gas-nana-doodoo  first thing that crossed my mind was to tell people on here not sleep on these beans


OK so I've now topped the 3 biggest ones. I'll do the others as they reach this stage (I top after the 4th node). VERY nice fruit smell, yes, almost banana - maybe it will take a bit more time. Looks and smells promising!


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 22, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> OK so I've now topped the 3 biggest ones. I'll do the others as they reach this stage (I top after the 4th node). VERY nice fruit smell, yes, almost banana - maybe it will take a bit more time. Looks and smells promising!


How old are they? The smell got much better for me after the onset of the flowering.
I normally top above 3rd and remove the first true set leaving 4 mains.
Idk if it's the best way to go about it though, since I've had a couple of plants split right down the topping point from LST. My Blue Sunshine just did that, noticed late and wrapped some masking tape around it, she never skipped a bit. These are some hardy plants


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 22, 2021)

YardG said:


> Apparently I should've asked people their opinion of Wonder Wookie versus Master of Muppets as they were both on my short list... went with the Muppet... and Jager. Will try to keep the WW in mind for next time (though seriously I need to stop buying more seeds this is ridiculous).


I went with the Master of Muppets too. No regrets though, I have a feeling there’s something real nice there.

GLG again for the win! Thanks for the speedy service and continuing to hook us up. Cant wait to try some of these out.

Got a nice stash of your work going already...


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 22, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> How old are they? The smell got much better for me after the onset of the flowering.
> I normally top above 3rd and remove the first true set leaving 4 mains.
> Idk if it's the best way to go about it though, since I've had a couple of plants split right down the topping point from LST. My Blue Sunshine just did that, noticed late and wrapped some masking tape around it, she never skipped a bit. These are some hardy plants


Yes sir we have a similar style, I do the same. I've come to regard the split you refer to as a good thing, this happens to pretty much ALL my plants these days. I just flipped a couple of Laotian sativas (Mango Thai from RSC) and the one split pretty bad - but she will do just fine. I think it just makes them grow back stronger.
Mango Thai RSC. Split stalk. 14 days into flower.

Canuk Blueberry (50 days in)


Banana Spliff (just one of them - 17 days since sprout)

I reckon 2 more weeks max and off it goes into bloom. Smells wonderful!

BR


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 23, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Banana Spliff (just one of them - 17 days since sprout)


Topped only once (ignore the shit looks, I think she needs more Magnesium, although I've sprayed a few times)


----------



## hillbill (Feb 23, 2021)

How is your K?


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 23, 2021)

hillbill said:


> How is your K?


Waiting for Spliff to dry out to give a good feeding. She hasn't had much since the "incident". Tried to ease them back to feeding by top-dressing with EWC and foliar feed epsom. I think low temps are contributing to lack of thirst, among deficiencies. Planning on mixing up tea spoon epsom, with ~5ml Big Bloom, was thinking 2ml- Grow Big just to maintain some N. thoughts? Should be around 7-800 ppm


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 23, 2021)

YardG said:


> Apparently I should've asked people their opinion of Wonder Wookie versus Master of Muppets as they were both on my short list... went with the Muppet... and Jager. Will try to keep the WW in mind for next time (though seriously I need to stop buying more seeds this is ridiculous).



I would've picked the Master also


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 23, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Waiting for Spliff to dry out to give a good feeding. She hasn't had much since the "incident". Tried to ease them back to feeding by top-dressing with EWC and foliar feed epsom. I think low temps are contributing to lack of thirst, among deficiencies. Planning on mixing up tea spoon epsom, with ~5ml Big Bloom, was thinking 2ml- Grow Big just to maintain some N. thoughts? Should be around 7-800 ppm


Have you calculated you DLI or tried turning down your lights?
Great video from build a soil on the subject: https://www.instagram.com/tv/CKRz5s5g5gQ/


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Feb 23, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Waiting for Spliff to dry out to give a good feeding. She hasn't had much since the "incident". Tried to ease them back to feeding by top-dressing with EWC and foliar feed epsom. I think low temps are contributing to lack of thirst, among deficiencies. Planning on mixing up tea spoon epsom, with ~5ml Big Bloom, was thinking 2ml- Grow Big just to maintain some N. thoughts? Should be around 7-800 ppm


Also sorry if I missed it. If you are using led’s don’t let your air temps drop below 78f or you will run into similar problems. I prefer 80-82f. Not 100% on the mechanism that cause the yellowing...something to do with lack of infrared in led’s combined with the intense light that causes uptake issues. Higher air temperature can alleviate this. I would personally like to learn more about this if anybody has a deeper insight on it. Hth


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 23, 2021)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> If you are using led’s don’t let your air temps drop below 78f or you will run into similar problems.


I'm actually using two 150 watt SunSystem HPS, (1 for Spliff, 1 for Blue Sunshine) because I need the heat they generate.



dankbydrew said:


> Have you calculated you DLI or tried turning down your lights?


The only things I've got for measurements are ph and ppm pens. I'm keeping the lights fairly close, but I didn't think 150 watts would be that intense. I'd say around 16" from the canopy


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Feb 23, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> I'm actually using two 150 watt SunSystem HPS, (1 for Spliff, 1 for Blue Sunshine) because I need the heat they generate.
> 
> 
> The only things I've got for measurements are ph and ppm pens. I'm keeping the lights fairly close, but I didn't think 150 watts would be that intense. I'd say around 16" from the canopy


Ok good to know! Yeah at 16” with a 150 watt you should be more then safe intensity wise. Hmm the only thing I can guess is the cool temps you may run into are causing a bit of lockout. Sorry I can’t be more help.


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 23, 2021)

26 days from pop and I have plants seeing already! Sweet surprise! I def was not expecting them to start sexing for another 1-2 weeks.

10 confirmed males and not you’re typical tall lanky ones either really. I have 7xHashplant D, 2xLazy Lightning, and 1xLemon Lotus males so far.

Guess I need to begin working on stage 2 and decide what’s to be done with all these guys! Suggestions always welcome on what you like to see me do as far as breeding with this run. Wouldn’t mind it being a collective type decision process.

Here’s a pic of each male:


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 23, 2021)

I’m taking guesses as to how many males total, out of 77, I will end up with(10/77 so far). Whoever the first to guess the right answer/closest to it will win a prize! That is, if I’m allowed to do that here? If not guess anyways for fun so I can declare a winner.
 
Potential ladies left in the tent.


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 23, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I’m taking guesses as to how many males total, out of 77, I will end up with(10/77 so far). Whoever the first to guess the right answer/closest to it will win a prize! That is, if I’m allowed to do that here? If not guess anyways for fun so I can declare a winner.
> View attachment 4835172View attachment 4835173
> Potential ladies left in the tent.


34 males total! 
Thanks for spicing thangs up in here.


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 23, 2021)

Some of those were duplicate HD’s these are the Lazy Lightning and Lemon Lotus


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 23, 2021)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> Ok good to know! Yeah at 16” with a 150 watt you should be more then safe intensity wise. Hmm the only thing I can guess is the cool temps you may run into are causing a bit of lockout. Sorry I can’t be more help.


oh it's no problem, I know what happened to them. It was me 
temps are low, RH is lower.. but acid is what did them. They recovered nicely though, better than I expected. Autos didn't fare as well


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 23, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I’m taking guesses as to how many males total, out of 77, I will end up with(10/77 so far). Whoever the first to guess the right answer/closest to it will win a prize! That is, if I’m allowed to do that here? If not guess anyways for fun so I can declare a winner.
> View attachment 4835172View attachment 4835173
> Potential ladies left in the tent.


38 males.


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 23, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> 34 males total!
> Thanks for spicing thangs up in here.


You’re welcome!

Having Bodhis genetics in my garden brings spice to my life, so it’s good to be able to give somehing back to the Bodhi/RUI fam.

Your guess has been noted!


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 23, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> 38 males.


Your guess has been noted!


----------



## WillieBill (Feb 23, 2021)

Passionfruit Hashplant has touched down. I have a question about the cross name.

On GLG it's listed as *pure kush x lao muang sing x ghash *

On the pack it's listed as *lush x 88G13Hp*

Is that the same thing? 
Pure kush x lao muang sing = lush?
ghash = 88G13Hp?


----------



## WillieBill (Feb 23, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I’m taking guesses as to how many males total, out of 77, I will end up with(10/77 so far). Whoever the first to guess the right answer/closest to it will win a prize! That is, if I’m allowed to do that here? If not guess anyways for fun so I can declare a winner.
> View attachment 4835172View attachment 4835173
> Potential ladies left in the tent.


There are an even 30 boyz


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 23, 2021)

WillieBill said:


> There are an even 30 boyz





WillieBill said:


> There are an even 30 boyz


Your guess has be noted!


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 23, 2021)

WillieBill said:


> Passionfruit Hashplant has touched down. I have a question about the cross name.
> 
> On GLG it's listed as *pure kush x lao muang sing x ghash *
> 
> ...


Correct.


----------



## Paddletail (Feb 23, 2021)

42.0 boys in there


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 23, 2021)

Paddletail said:


> 42.0 boys in there


Your guess has been noted!


----------



## SFnone (Feb 23, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> I would've picked the Master also


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 23, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> I'm actually using two 150 watt SunSystem HPS, (1 for Spliff, 1 for Blue Sunshine) because I need the heat they generate.
> 
> 
> The only things I've got for measurements are ph and ppm pens. I'm keeping the lights fairly close, but I didn't think 150 watts would be that intense. I'd say around 16" from the canopy


I think your plan is good, I would not do grow big at this point a feed is in order, looks like it’s coming back and you’ll get enough N out of tiger bloom. Keep coming with the magnesium.
If you can, check to see if you’re getting a PH swing all the way down to 5.7 or so and back up to about 7.4 or so


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 23, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I think your plan is good, I would not do grow big at this point a feed is in order, looks like it’s coming back and you’ll get enough N out of tiger bloom. Keep coming with the magnesium.
> If you can, check to see if you’re getting a PH swing all the way down to 5.7 or so and back up to about 7.4 or so


Thanks for the advice, I'll do tiger bloom instead.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 23, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'll do tiger bloom instead.


Tiger Bloom is one of the most acidic bloom nutes out there. I would stick with the Grow Big all the way thru but that's your call.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Feb 23, 2021)

WillieBill said:


> Passionfruit Hashplant has touched down. I have a question about the cross name.
> 
> On GLG it's listed as *pure kush x lao muang sing x ghash *
> 
> ...


I made the same "mistake" as well. I already had a few Hp crosses and didn't mean to grab another. I was a little surprised when they arrived but its not a big deal. I'm also feeling like I might've chose poorly with my freebie of Black Triangle x Strawberry Milk. All those Skunk options and I was blinded a little by some Black Triangle hype from a while back. That being said I feel like any pack Bodhi puts out has great potential!


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 23, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Tiger Bloom is one of the most acidic bloom nutes out there. I would stick with the Grow Big all the way thru but that's your call.


What I meant by "acid" is that, while trying to deal with fungus gnats, I mixed hydro-peroxide with a pre ph-ed water. Then I checked ph and it showed high so I added more ph down, but really half-assed checking it again... got lazy lol came back and bit me in the a$$


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Feb 23, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Williams Wonder x Wookie
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Williams Wonder x Wookie sounds really good. I actually have a few Mountain Temple in Flower that I F2ed. One is a Haze pheno the other more skunky earthy with a little sweet. Now having said all that I did order Master of Muppets myself this drop and already have four of them popped!


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Feb 23, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I’m taking guesses as to how many males total, out of 77, I will end up with(10/77 so far). Whoever the first to guess the right answer/closest to it will win a prize! That is, if I’m allowed to do that here? If not guess anyways for fun so I can declare a winner.
> View attachment 4835172View attachment 4835173
> Potential ladies left in the tent.


No way you could have more that 29 Males in there!


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 23, 2021)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> No way you could have more that 29 Males in there!


Your guess has been noted!


----------



## keiserrott (Feb 23, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I’m taking guesses as to how many males total, out of 77, I will end up with(10/77 so far). Whoever the first to guess the right answer/closest to it will win a prize! That is, if I’m allowed to do that here? If not guess anyways for fun so I can declare a winner.
> View attachment 4835172View attachment 4835173
> Potential ladies left in the tent.


Let's try 37 males in that cup forest!


----------



## OtisCampbell (Feb 23, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I’m taking guesses as to how many males total, out of 77, I will end up with(10/77 so far). Whoever the first to guess the right answer/closest to it will win a prize! That is, if I’m allowed to do that here? If not guess anyways for fun...


I’ve been thin on males recently so I’m thinking you’ve got 27 males...


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 23, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Let's try 37 males in that cup forest!


Your guess has been noted!


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 23, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> I’ve been thin on males recently so I’m thinking you’ve got 27 males...


Your guess has been noted!


----------



## Zett66 (Feb 23, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I’m taking guesses as to how many males total, out of 77, I will end up with(10/77 so far). Whoever the first to guess the right answer/closest to it will win a prize! That is, if I’m allowed to do that here? If not guess anyways for fun so I can declare a winner.
> View attachment 4835172View attachment 4835173
> Potential ladies left in the tent.


45


----------



## Houstini (Feb 23, 2021)

41, they look nice


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 23, 2021)

46.5 got the LL myself as freebie


----------



## althor (Feb 23, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Let's try 37 males in that cup forest!


My last baby girl was Echidna Vom Keiser Wappen. She passed at 11 years old last year. One of the best dogs I have ever had, miss her constantly.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 23, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I’m taking guesses as to how many males total, out of 77, I will end up with(10/77 so far). Whoever the first to guess the right answer/closest to it will win a prize! That is, if I’m allowed to do that here? If not guess anyways for fun so I can declare a winner.
> View attachment 4835172View attachment 4835173
> Potential ladies left in the tent.


56 males is my guess.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 23, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I’m taking guesses as to how many males total, out of 77, I will end up with(10/77 so far). Whoever the first to guess the right answer/closest to it will win a prize! That is, if I’m allowed to do that here? If not guess anyways for fun so I can declare a winner.


I'm going to say 33.

I would select from the hashplant D. The male with Chem D leaves, then the stinkiest stem rub, then if there's a tie, the stickiest stem.

Looks all good!


----------



## keiserrott (Feb 24, 2021)

althor said:


> My last baby girl was Echidna Vom Keiser Wappen. She passed at 11 years old last year. One of the best dogs I have ever had, miss her constantly.


Pasha daughter.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Just a long over due hello to all. My Bohdi's are almost cured. I'll show a tell when done as stated. Was a fluffy finish. But amber for days. Here's the Dragon Fruit popcorn sample. Really smooth for the 41% RH I am working on at the moment. Taste of skunk then goes oddly sweet and leaves a fruit like taste and coating in my mouth. No idea the flavor. And I'm an adventurous eater. Nice just couch compatible as amber finish. Still mind wanders and doesn't slow. Really helping with muscle pain and spasms I believe. Crazy fast grower with excellent THC display. Mellow scent in bag or after smoking. Not quite weed. Bonus.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 24, 2021)

SFnone said:


>



Beaker singing!







thats the only time ive seen Metallica - on the master of puppets tour at the meadowlands in dirty jerz


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 24, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I’m taking guesses as to how many males total, out of 77, I will end up with(10/77 so far). Whoever the first to guess the right answer/closest to it will win a prize! That is, if I’m allowed to do that here? If not guess anyways for fun so I can declare a winner.
> View attachment 4835172View attachment 4835173
> Potential ladies left in the tent.


Does this use The Price Is Right rules? Closest without going over? If so, I'm bidding 1, Bob.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 24, 2021)

Took a few tops off the bushy Space Monkey #1 at day 62 to let more light down thru the gazillion nug sites on her. Tops were done and I wanted some monkey. Lol
I keep calling this a wookie pheno because of the heavy side branching it produces but from looking at pics on forums the bud structure looks similar to glue. My other pheno which I was saying leans glue has a bud structure that produces more dread like clusters of pistils. Probably more similar to say Sour dubb than glue but I can only go on what I read.
Pretty cool seeing the influence from all the lines that make up Space Monkey in this cross.

Tried at 6 days. Taste very similar to the Kosher I’ve been smoking and it’s stays til joint end. It’s piney citrus hashish flavour so far that stings my fucking sinuses. You can smell something like a solvent before you bust it up. I can only imagine what it will be like after a few months of curing.
The high really grabs your head letting you know you’re high increasing focus with positive thoughts. Doesn’t slow you down and makes everything fun


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 24, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Does this use The Price Is Right rules? Closest without going over? If so, I'm bidding 1, Bob.


i always think in Price Is Right rules too


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 24, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> 45


Your guess has been noted!


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 24, 2021)

Houstini said:


> 41, they look nice


Thank you! Your guess has been noted!


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 24, 2021)

Couple of wookie f2 shots.


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 24, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> 46.5 got the LL myself as freebie


I would’ve picked another freebie, since I’m running a full pack of Lemon Lotus atm, but placed 2 separate orders and none of the new freebies were showing yet when I made my first order and wasn’t allowed to switch after unfortunately.

Your guess has been noted!


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 24, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Does this use The Price Is Right rules? Closest without going over? If so, I'm bidding 1, Bob.


Hmm.. As much as I love price is right, I think I’m going to go with closest wins on this round. Would you like to keep 1 as your guess still?


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 24, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I'm going to say 33.
> 
> I would select from the hashplant D. The male with Chem D leaves, then the stinkiest stem rub, then if there's a tie, the stickiest stem.
> 
> Looks all good!


Thanks for the tips, I need them. I have no experience picking a winner male. I’m thinking I’ll collects and save pollen from each and only use on for open pollination possibly in room with 1 female of each? Lots to decide

Your guess has been noted!


----------



## Genetic Geek (Feb 24, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I’m taking guesses as to how many males total, out of 77, I will end up with(10/77 so far). Whoever the first to guess the right answer/closest to it will win a prize! That is, if I’m allowed to do that here? If not guess anyways for fun so I can declare a winner.
> View attachment 4835172View attachment 4835173
> Potential ladies left in the tent.


20


----------



## Nex420 (Feb 24, 2021)

My guess is 21 males since that is still open


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 24, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I would’ve picked another freebie, since I’m running a full pack of Lemon Lotus atm, but placed 2 separate orders and none of the new freebies were showing yet when I made my first order and wasn’t allowed to switch after unfortunately.
> 
> Your guess has been noted!


I wish I'd have picked Lemon Lotus. I picked Chem 91 SK VA x SSDD after GLG email telling me my original Chem 91 x OMG choice was unavailable.


----------



## Sqwee (Feb 24, 2021)

Both TT NL #6 x Appalachia seeds I planted 4 days ago have sprouted. I'm going to leave them under T5s for a week or so and then into my 4x4 tent with a 400W MH.


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 24, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I would’ve picked another freebie, since I’m running a full pack of Lemon Lotus atm, but placed 2 separate orders and none of the new freebies were showing yet when I made my first order and wasn’t allowed to switch after unfortunately.
> 
> Your guess has been noted!


sorry by LL I meant Lazy Lightning


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 24, 2021)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> Williams Wonder x Wookie sounds really good. I actually have a few Mountain Temple in Flower that I F2ed. One is a Haze pheno the other more skunky earthy with a little sweet. Now having said all that I did order Master of Muppets myself this drop and already have four of them popped!


Hell yea. I got snuggle funk and mountain temple from glg on this most recent drop when they were $60. I am excited about growing out MT, any insight you can share?

I should have just bought the WWxW then, I knew I’d want it!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 24, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> Hmm.. As much as I love price is right, I think I’m going to go with closest wins on this round. Would you like to keep 1 as your guess still?


Yep. Statistically improbable, but fun.


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 24, 2021)

Genetic Geek said:


> 20


Your guess has been noted!


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 24, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> My guess is 21 males since that is still open


Your guess has been noted!


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 24, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Yep. Statistically improbable, but fun.


Yah just trying to have a little fun with it. And If there’s more then one winner, there will be prizes for both!


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 24, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> sorry by LL I meant Lazy Lightning


All good. That is how I have them labeled(LL) on my cups but thought lemon lotus when you said it. I have a pack of them in this hunt as well though. Excited to see what they bring to the table.


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 24, 2021)

Here’s a little preview of a new design from my latest GLG purchase...

Might add a few more details and the rest of the text.


----------



## copkilller (Feb 24, 2021)

all of these are day 44 flower

granola funk remix, starting to look good, small plant, smells like gas and skunk


hollyweed starting to smell like pure LA weed, fucking og kush


purple wookie v2 - i grew up on a cow farm, it smells like CALF DIARRHEA!! straight up


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 24, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> Here’s a little preview of a new design from my latest GLG purchase...
> View attachment 4835970
> Might add a few more details and the rest of the text.


Looks good so far....


i've always liked this meme


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 24, 2021)

How fitting that the first cut I ever got to take roots came from a Bodhi plant  
I suspect few more of Banana Spliff and Blue Sunshine cuts have rooted as well.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 24, 2021)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Be1p5aUDDhw/

I ran across this post and figured I’d share it since a few of you got the Orange Wookie freebie. Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 24, 2021)

So 10/77 so far, that leaves 67 unsexed. So it's ten plus X (X = number of males in the 67).

If you do a regression analysis and phase invert that number, collate that to the lunar cycle and apply the Nakamichi screen it the number is clearly 44.

44 for the win!!!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 24, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Mountain Temple - day 42
> stronggggg smell, pine sol/sour, that's probably the dankest plant i've grown in my life


Yeah that Mountain Temple pack be callin my name


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 24, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Be1p5aUDDhw/
> 
> I ran across this post and figured I’d share it since a few of you got the Orange Wookie freebie. Hope everyone is having a great week!





Rufus T. Firefly said:


> So 10/77 so far, that leaves 67 unsexed. So it's ten plus X (X = number of males in the 67).
> 
> If you do a regression analysis and phase invert that number, collate that to the lunar cycle and apply the Nakamichi screen it the number is clearly 44.
> 
> 44 for the win!!!


You’re going to have to teach me more on that algorithm of yours if you win! 

Your guess has been noted!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Feb 24, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I’m taking guesses as to how many males total, out of 77, I will end up with(10/77 so far).


I wish to take a crazy guess at 22 males, please.


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 24, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I wish to take a crazy guess at 22 males, please.


Your guess has been noted!

And thank you to everyone for participating. This is fun, I can’t wait to see who wins! I promise the winner won’t be disappointed.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Feb 24, 2021)

althor said:


> My last baby girl was Echidna Vom Keiser Wappen. She passed at 11 years old last year. One of the best dogs I have ever had, miss her constantly.


That sucks alot! Im very sorry! Dogs are wonderful and i hope you will someday consider adopting a loving new dog. Of course no new dog could ever replace your dearly missed family member.
Edit: i have had 2 great dogs pass away.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Feb 24, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> Your guess has been noted!


May i please change my guess from instead of 22, to lucky # 13 please? And thank you.


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 24, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> May i please change my guess from instead of 22, to lucky # 13 please? And thank you.


Yah I got you since you were last one to guess and no one else’s guess could’ve been effected by your change. That being the case, no ones else could at this point unless same scenario repeats again.
Also, Ill hold off announcing anymore new males or anything until all guesses have been exhausted or I have a final number. Trying to keep it fair as possible.


----------



## TugthePup (Feb 24, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> Yah I got you since you were last one to guess and no one else’s guess could’ve been effected by your change. That being the case, no ones else could at this point unless same scenario repeats again.
> Also, Ill hold off announcing anymore new males or anything until all guesses have been exhausted or I have a final number. Trying to keep it fair as possible.


Ill take 22 with it opened. Its my lucky number.


----------



## barry smith (Feb 24, 2021)

Zubnasty said:


> Hey Brotha you down to exchange some beans? I've been trying to get Tangie for the longest.. i have some rares id be down to swap if interested hmu got shit like ATF, Flowerbomb kush x Sunset Sherb, Trainwreck, Fire OG, Lavender, Vader og x Sunset sherb, Monterey Kush x Sunset sherb, & OG x Sunset Sherb


hey man you still looking for crocett tangie i got 50 f2 that i made a few years ago probably not going to use them. If you want tou can have them


----------



## barry smith (Feb 24, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Just a heads up, amigo: bean trading is a no no according to the terms of service on this site...I'm pretty sure. What you get away with in private mails is up to you maybe.


ok did not know that sorry


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Feb 24, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Hell yea. I got snuggle funk and mountain temple from glg on this most recent drop when they were $60. I am excited about growing out MT, any insight you can share?
> 
> I should have just bought the WWxW then, I knew I’d want it!


Well not a whole lot of details yet. They are about 5 weeks in flower so I don't know how long they will take yet. I am growing them in a 27 gal tote with living soil on its second run so I can't really speak to feeding tendencies. Both phenos have nice smells. The Hazey pheno had slightly less than average stretch and the Appy leaner had very little stretch. Both have nice resin production. Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 24, 2021)

Anybody grow out any of the Deep Alchemy lines? I'm looking specifically for information on the 12 (vintage Lebanese) but curious about them all.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 24, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Be1p5aUDDhw/
> 
> I ran across this post and figured I’d share it since a few of you got the Orange Wookie freebie. Hope everyone is having a great week!





colonelcrackers said:


> Holy fuckballs... Was just looking around on IG and found out that the Orange Wookie in the new freebie Orange Wookie x 88g13hp is actually Bodhi's cut of Honey Mandarin (Cali-O x Wookie 15).
> 
> Damn am I glad I went with my gut on that freebie. Can't wait!


Good find AdvancedBuffalo, that's exactly the IG post I was talking about. Ain't she purty?


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 24, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Ill take 22 with it opened. Its my lucky number.


Lucky for you x2 then with that switch up.

Your guess has been noted!


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 25, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Anybody grow out any of the Deep Alchemy lines?


I have, single female of dla 7 (omg x hp) and can't wait to grow again.
Dug this one out...


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 25, 2021)

Has anyone here had any experience with Masonic Seeds? Thoughts on them?

Got a buddy who scooped a bunch of seeds a year back to hold and is looking to sell em all to me at good deal. Thinking about grabbing em up to add some variety along w my Bodhi and possibly do some crosses if they are worthy.

These are the strains:


----------



## Lovefrog (Feb 25, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> Has anyone here had any experience with Masonic Seeds? Thoughts on them?
> 
> Got a buddy who scooped a bunch of seeds a year back to hold and is looking to sell em all to me at good deal. Thinking about grabbing em up to add some variety along w my Bodhi and possibly do some crosses if they are worthy.
> 
> ...


His whole online presentation is funny and probably sells seeds but masonic is a real deal pollen chucker. I seriously doubt any of his seeds go through any sort of testing, so all of the genetics are a huge diceroll. Potential to be fire but might all herm. Doesn't hurt to try forsure but maybe just keep away from any plants you don't want accidentally pollinated tho lol


on Bodhi related notes... made an account to ask if anyone had heard anything about the skunk hashplant freebies. Picked them up a few days and im super curious, especially because i haven't been able to find anything anywhere about them.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 25, 2021)

Lovefrog said:


> His whole online presentation is funny and probably sells seeds but masonic is a real deal pollen chucker. I seriously doubt any of his seeds go through any sort of testing, so all of the genetics are a huge diceroll. Potential to be fire but might all herm. Doesn't hurt to try forsure but maybe just keep away from any plants you don't want accidentally pollinated tho lol
> 
> 
> on Bodhi related notes... made an account to ask if anyone had heard anything about the skunk hashplant freebies. Picked them up a few days and im super curious, especially because i haven't been able to find anything anywhere about them.


 When the new drop was announced, Bodhi said he was releasing some of his random skunk work for the community to enjoy. 

Bodhi has said that Skunk hashplant is hippie slayer 33 x 88g13hp.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 25, 2021)

I noticed headie gardens has a Dreadbread x Kashmir freebie but the website isn’t working or something wrong on my end.....


----------



## grohio (Feb 25, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I noticed headie gardens has a Dreadbread x Kashmir freebie but the website isn’t working or something wrong on my end.....


I think headies is on hiatus for the time being. Family troubles or something from what i can remember.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Feb 25, 2021)

Lovefrog said:


> His whole online presentation is funny and probably sells seeds but masonic is a real deal pollen chucker. I seriously doubt any of his seeds go through any sort of testing, so all of the genetics are a huge diceroll. Potential to be fire but might all herm. Doesn't hurt to try forsure but maybe just keep away from any plants you don't want accidentally pollinated tho lol
> 
> 
> on Bodhi related notes... made an account to ask if anyone had heard anything about the skunk hashplant freebies. Picked them up a few days and im super curious, especially because i haven't been able to find anything anywhere about them.


There's a tester list from maybe 2 years ago that had listed Hippy Slayer #33 x 88g13hp, and there's a post somewhere where Bodhi said he was releasing some of his random outdoor skunk work. Since it ended up a freebie just be sure your environment is on point and keep an eye out for bananas. If it had been fully stable during testing it would have gotten named and not become a freebie. 

Personally I would search back for Hippy Slayer 33 and see if you can find any extra info. Someone had to have tested it for him, either here or on another board. Ciao!


----------



## The Pipe (Feb 25, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> Has anyone here had any experience with Masonic Seeds? Thoughts on them?
> 
> Got a buddy who scooped a bunch of seeds a year back to hold and is looking to sell em all to me at good deal. Thinking about grabbing em up to add some variety along w my Bodhi and possibly do some crosses if they are worthy.
> 
> ...


Check out flanvel on Instagram... it's not good


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 25, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> Has anyone here had any experience with Masonic Seeds? Thoughts on them?
> 
> Got a buddy who scooped a bunch of seeds a year back to hold and is looking to sell em all to me at good deal. Thinking about grabbing em up to add some variety along w my Bodhi and possibly do some crosses if they are worthy.
> 
> These are the strains:


Are you kidding me man? First you're clogging up the thread with a giveaway and now you're coming to talk about Masonic. Dude is a glorified pollen chucker and it takes 5 minutes of research to realize it. Absolute garbage gear and a garbage person. He mocked my friend's dead grandmother and put her photo as his profile picture. I miss when this thread had actual discussion instead of a bunch of spam. Please cut it out. 

Anways... Has anyone flowered out the Purple Kush x SSDD? I can't find anyone else's photos or grow journals and I'd like to know if the plant is finicky or what the deal is. Currently on my second run of it and these plants are underwhelming compared to anything else I've grown. Maybe they flourish outside?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 25, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> Yah just trying to have a little fun with it. And If there’s more then one winner, there will be prizes for both!


Oh I meant that my guess of 1 male is statistically improbable, though it is possible.


----------



## thenasty1 (Feb 25, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> experience with Masonic Seeds? Thoughts on them?


hes a snitch
that should be all you need to know


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 25, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Are you kidding me man? First you're clogging up the thread with a giveaway and now you're coming to talk about Masonic. Dude is a glorified pollen chucker and it takes 5 minutes of research to realize it. Absolute garbage gear and a garbage person. He mocked my friend's dead grandmother and put her photo as his profile picture. I miss when this thread had actual discussion instead of a bunch of spam. Please cut it out.
> 
> Anways... Has anyone flowered out the Purple Kush x SSDD? I can't find anyone else's photos or grow journals and I'd like to know if the plant is finicky or what the deal is. Currently on my second run of it and these plants are underwhelming compared to anything else I've grown. Maybe they flourish outside?


If ya could, mind posting up what ya got? I got a pack in cold storage and I'm curious to see what shes gonna look like. What issues are you having with her? 

- BD


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 25, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> If ya could, mind posting up what ya got? I got a pack in cold storage and I'm curious to see what shes gonna look like. What issues are you having with her?
> 
> - BD


Small nugs, low terps, and fan leaves seem to want to yellow out real hard in flower, but plants seem healthy. Nothing like that either run with other elites and seed pops. I remember reading the SSDD can be tricky. @Dude74 tested them, hopefully he has some glorious photos and/or input.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 25, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> Has anyone here had any experience with Masonic Seeds? Thoughts on them?
> 
> Got a buddy who scooped a bunch of seeds a year back to hold and is looking to sell em all to me at good deal. Thinking about grabbing em up to add some variety along w my Bodhi and possibly do some crosses if they are worthy.
> 
> ...


Those will germinate best in the toilet


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 25, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Are you kidding me man? First you're clogging up the thread with a giveaway and now you're coming to talk about Masonic. Dude is a glorified pollen chucker and it takes 5 minutes of research to realize it. Absolute garbage gear and a garbage person. He mocked my friend's dead grandmother and put her photo as his profile picture. I miss when this thread had actual discussion instead of a bunch of spam. Please cut it out.
> 
> Anways... Has anyone flowered out the Purple Kush x SSDD? I can't find anyone else's photos or grow journals and I'd like to know if the plant is finicky or what the deal is. Currently on my second run of it and these plants are underwhelming compared to anything else I've grown. Maybe they flourish outside?


Sorry you feel that way about my posts bud but I’m not spamming anything. I am doing the giveaway for fun and was trying to get this thread opinions because I trust and value them over general info, including yours.

I appreciate the info you gave on his character and your personal experience. That’s the type of info I might not have found in a search(grandma thing). You could have just posted that part and left out the temper tantrum or sent me a message but it’s all good bro.

I’m not going to stop the giveaway at this point just because you don’t appreciate it. Seems to be well accepted by most here. Sure you don’t want to make a guess?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 25, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> Sorry you feel that way about my posts bud but I’m not spamming anything. I am doing the giveaway for fun and was trying to get this thread opinions because I trust and value them over general info, including yours.
> 
> I appreciate the info you gave on his character and your personal experience. That’s the type of info I might not have found in a search(grandma thing). You could have just posted that part and left out the temper tantrum or sent me a message but it’s all good bro.
> 
> I’m not going to stop the giveaway at this point just because you don’t appreciate it. Seems to be well accepted by most here. Sure you don’t want to make a guess?


People search through this thread a lot. Sometimes years after a post is made looking for information. Clogging it up with a giveaway makes the information dramatically harder to sift through. I respect the enthusiasm, but I think all of us would prefer updates on your grow rather than a male/female guessing game. 

Unless the prize is a public video of you flushing the Masonic seeds down the toilet.


----------



## TheHerbalConnoisseur (Feb 25, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> People search through this thread a lot. Sometimes years after a post is made looking for information. Clogging it up with a giveaway makes the information dramatically harder to sift through. I respect the enthusiasm, but I think all of us would prefer updates on your grow rather than a male/female guessing game.
> 
> Unless the prize is a public video of you flushing the Masonic seeds down the toilet.


I see your point and respect that. This is my first and only forum Ive participated in and guess I wasn’t really thinking about it at the time. Ill consider that going forward and be posting more updates relating specifically to the grow.

I still want to run the giveaway but I’ll make it a bit more private. Anyone who wishes to participate that hasn’t already can just message me and we can go from there for now.

And justso everyone know I’m passing on the Masonic shit per everyone’s suggestions. Thanks for saving me some $$ for more Bodhi!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 25, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> I see your point and respect that. This is my first and only forum Ive participated in and guess I wasn’t really thinking about it at the time. Ill consider that going forward and be posting more updates relating specifically to the grow.
> 
> I still want to run the giveaway but I’ll make it a bit more private. Anyone who wishes to participate that hasn’t already can just message me and we can go from there for now.
> 
> And justso everyone know I’m passing on the Masonic shit per everyone’s suggestions. Thanks for saving me some $$ for more Bodhi!


No big deal. Ive gotten yelled at by many people here. Seems dumb at first, but after a while you kinda end up getting it. Most of the time they are right.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 25, 2021)

Another pheno of granola funk, again looks like small clusters, seems to be pulling wookie again...I dunno how I feel, im not a fan of small clusters..Strong terps of course with smells of wookie


----------



## keiserrott (Feb 25, 2021)

I could use some advise from those more knowledgeable in Bodhi's strains than myself. I dropped some coin at both at GLG and JBC getting myself a little stock of Bodhi's work.
I'm seeking advise on which to pop first.
I need a couch locker and an energizing daytime. Indoor grow.

Current selection:

More Cowbell
Hashplant D
Cherry Unicorn
Strawberry Lotus
Snuggle Funk
Phone Home
Blue Sunshine
Lemon Lotus
Orange Wookie x 88g13/hp
Chem 91 Skunk VA x SSDD
Sky Lotus

Thanks


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 25, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> I could use some advise from those more knowledgeable in Bodhi's strains than myself. I dropped some coin at both at GLG and JBC getting myself a little stock of Bodhi's work.
> I'm seeking advise on which to pop first.
> I need a couch locker and an energizing daytime. Indoor grow.
> 
> ...


I don’t see any of those energizing you. Maybe the blue sunshine.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 25, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> I could use some advise from those more knowledgeable in Bodhi's strains than myself. I dropped some coin at both at GLG and JBC getting myself a little stock of Bodhi's work.
> I'm seeking advise on which to pop first.
> I need a couch locker and an energizing daytime. Indoor grow.
> 
> ...


Hashplant D or snuggle funk pulled late for night night and Blue sunshine, strawberry Lotus or lemon Lotus pulled on time. My vote


----------



## jp68 (Feb 25, 2021)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> I made the same "mistake" as well. I already had a few Hp crosses and didn't mean to grab another. I was a little surprised when they arrived but its not a big deal. I'm also feeling like I might've chose poorly with my freebie of Black Triangle x Strawberry Milk. All those Skunk options and I was blinded a little by some Black Triangle hype from a while back. That being said I feel like any pack Bodhi puts out has great potential!


Iim sure bodhis keeper black triangle is worthy


----------



## jp68 (Feb 25, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> I could use some advise from those more knowledgeable in Bodhi's strains than myself. I dropped some coin at both at GLG and JBC getting myself a little stock of Bodhi's work.
> I'm seeking advise on which to pop first.
> I need a couch locker and an energizing daytime. Indoor grow.
> 
> ...


cherry unicorn


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 25, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> I could use some advise from those more knowledgeable in Bodhi's strains than myself. I dropped some coin at both at GLG and JBC getting myself a little stock of Bodhi's work.
> I'm seeking advise on which to pop first.
> I need a couch locker and an energizing daytime. Indoor grow.
> 
> ...


 I had one ratty abused outdoor Lemon Lotus, somewhat energizing, more middle of the road but good any time of day.


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 25, 2021)

All of the hate getting spewed back and forth within this forum has never changed since I've been here....nothing like the positivy that was the norm on the old Breedbay......


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 25, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I noticed headie gardens has a Dreadbread x Kashmir freebie but the website isn’t working or something wrong on my end.....


The Supernatural Selections (ss019?) freebie is mango biche x Kashmir. There's no omg in the cross.

There is some info online on Breedbay. Both @jpdnkstr and Deeznugs grew them as testers.


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 25, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> All of the hate getting spewed back and forth within this forum has never changed since I've been here....nothing like the positivy that was the norm on the old Breedbay......


Just gotta assume they're in between harvests..


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Just gotta assume they're in between harvests..


Covid cabin fever. Most aren't coping as well a northern folks. 

Take hit and smile people. 

Best wishes.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Feb 25, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Are you kidding me man? First you're clogging up the thread with a giveaway and now you're coming to talk about Masonic. Dude is a glorified pollen chucker and it takes 5 minutes of research to realize it. Absolute garbage gear and a garbage person. He mocked my friend's dead grandmother and put her photo as his profile picture. I miss when this thread had actual discussion instead of a bunch of spam. Please cut it out.



you should change your name to "dramabydrew"


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 25, 2021)

The Bohdi 3x3 = 2 Space Monkey’s
2 Sunshine Daydream 
1 Gorilla Ghani 

Bet Nobody has a better a better smelling tent lol 
Not many pics rolling thru so I have to post my horrible pics to keep it going


----------



## whisperer57 (Feb 26, 2021)

Black Light Fantasy #2 , better yield than #1, less purple. It did get purpler after drying...This went 71 days, stopped feeding at 60, shoulda fed a bit longer


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 26, 2021)

whisperer57 said:


> Black Light Fantasy #2 , better yield than #1, less purple. It did get purpler after drying...This went 71 days, stopped feeding at 60, shoulda fed a bit longerView attachment 4837461View attachment 4837462View attachment 4837461View attachment 4837469View attachment 4837467View attachment 4837462


Ya flushing can definitely can cause un-needed stress at the end of flower, especially when using just water for almost 2 weeks.

What I do is just back off the nutes towards the end but still feed at a lower ppm. I have 2 methods of feeding, one I work my way to a peak feeding time in flower gradually increasing feedings>when I hit were I think is peak perfect- I'll stay there for a bit, then after I'll start backing it down a bit past towards the end of flower. 2nd type of feeding is I feed a lower ppm feedings but a good amount and say-750 ppms stay around there and do more feeding with every watering. Say 3 feedings in row then 1 straight just r/o water with cal•mag feeding with runoff then next watering back to feeding.


----------



## Ningen (Feb 26, 2021)

The dazzleberry are untrained and staying that way.


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 26, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> No big deal. Ive gotten yelled at by many people here. Seems dumb at first, but after a while you kinda end up getting it. Most of the time they are right.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


Man I’ve considered yelling at you after I saw that bandaid haze cola that doc d reposted recently... like wtf bro, how come you ain’t my best buddy??! And how tf did you do that? Was that on space station mir or some shi*?


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 26, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> I could use some advise from those more knowledgeable in Bodhi's strains than myself. I dropped some coin at both at GLG and JBC getting myself a little stock of Bodhi's work.
> I'm seeking advise on which to pop first.
> I need a couch locker and an energizing daytime. Indoor grow.
> 
> ...


Was also gonna day blue sunshine also but I would think lemon lotus for sure is your daytime strain in that list


----------



## CloudHidden (Feb 26, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> So 10/77 so far, that leaves 67 unsexed. So it's ten plus X (X = number of males in the 67).
> 
> If you do a regression analysis and phase invert that number, collate that to the lunar cycle and apply the Nakamichi screen it the number is clearly 44.
> 
> 44 for the win!!!


Exactly, and don't forget that it'll be constrained by the Nyquist frequency anyway.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 26, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> Exactly, and don't forget that it'll be constrained by the Nyquist frequency anyway.


----------



## copkilller (Feb 26, 2021)

purple wookie v2 - day 45 flower
this picture is edited, i couldn't get the pink color to show up in the picture directly from the camera
it's pink you guys, like frosted pink, it's very very cool
it also looks like one on the denser plants, definitely the frostiest, this one LOOKS like it's going to be my winner (it's a strain/pheno hunt)



my mountain temple smell the best, but the buds are more airy and leafy
the smells from the mountain temple (if it stays) are having me thinking about ordering like 4 more packs and do big pheno hunt just for that strain
or just to save the seeds for the future, the smells are absolutely crazy, mountain temple.


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 26, 2021)

copkilller said:


> purple wookie v2 - day 45 flower
> this picture is edited, i couldn't get the pink color to show up in the picture directly from the camera
> it's pink you guys, like frosted pink, it's very very cool
> it also looks like one on the denser plants, definitely the frostiest, this one LOOKS like it's going to be my winner (it's a strain/pheno hunt)
> ...


How many MT did you initially pop? I’ve got one pack I plan on running all 11 to try and score at least one keeper


----------



## copkilller (Feb 26, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> How many MT did you initially pop? I’ve got one pack I plan on running all 11 to try and score at least one keeper


5, got 2 females, one short one tall, same smell


----------



## grohio (Feb 26, 2021)

Is posting pics of f2 beans of Bodhis work acceptable here? Or should I say plant pics of said beans. Not pics of the beans themselves.


----------



## mindriot (Feb 26, 2021)

grohio said:


> Is posting pics of f2 beans of Bodhis work acceptable here? Or should I say plant pics of said beans. Not pics of the beans themselves.


 Definitely.. it's helpful to all of us to see what potential they have.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Feb 26, 2021)

grohio said:


> Is posting pics of f2 beans of Bodhis work acceptable here? Or should I say plant pics of said beans. Not pics of the beans themselves.


I hope so, I've even posted F3's !!!


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 26, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I wonder when Bodhi will get a Black Domina cut in his lineup (or does he already have one)? Kinda seems like Black Domina is one of the hottest 20th century strains being revived these days. Black Domina x g13HP sounds pretty great for someone who wants a DEEP indica...Domination Hashplant?. Domina OMG, Black Wookie, Dominant Unicorn?... seems like potential to me. I've got some names... I've done my part.



remember that time you saw the future and Bodhi dropped snuggle funk a couple weeks ago? (Vintage black domina x g13hp)


Or were you a tester?


----------



## YardG (Feb 26, 2021)

I thought Laughing Lemon and Jager HP had gone out of stock at GLG, but either I was wrong or there are some up now.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 26, 2021)

p


YardG said:


> I thought Laughing Lemon and Jager HP had gone out of stock at GLG, but either I was wrong or there are some up now.


probably failure to pay's


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 26, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> p
> 
> probably failure to pay's


they’ve got 16 packs of LL.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 26, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> they’ve got 16 packs of LL.


not gonna last long lol 
I would buy more if I could afford it


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 26, 2021)

YardG said:


> I thought Laughing Lemon and Jager HP had gone out of stock at GLG, but either I was wrong or there are some up now.


There are 3 packs of purple mana in stock now too.


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 26, 2021)

Well now I know they have at least one less pack of laughing lemon 

went with the LL and wonder wookie (y’all are a bad influence)

soul axis freebie

On the soul axis, I see some older posts from last year where someone mentions it may be mislabeled? Can anyone confirm if it’s axis f SL m or is it pinesoul f axis m?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Well now I know they have at least one less pack of laughing lemon
> 
> went with the LL and wonder wookie (y’all are a bad influence)
> 
> ...


I'm still trying to wrap my neural gel around the older strains. And a never ending stream of druel inducing pics and testimonials keep posting. 

I have neither the time, money or space for my current horde. Keep me tormented please. 

But my top breeder.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 27, 2021)

YardG said:


> I thought Laughing Lemon and Jager HP had gone out of stock at GLG, but either I was wrong or there are some up now.


It’s hit the point where the unpaid orders get put back on the site. That means sold out freebies pop up during that time also. But it’ll go quick. Check all the bodhi vendors. Pretty sure you can find anything except the MDS still. Just gotta poke around. I planted some purple mana, laughing lemon, and Jager hp. The Jager Hp popped from the soil in 3 days lol. Always find that interesting when some seeds just shoot up to the light after only a few days. While some take 10


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 27, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I planted some purple mana, laughing lemon, and Jager hp.


Very interested to see how the lemon grows and turns out, do you have a grow journal on here?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 27, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Very interested to see how the lemon grows and turns out, do you have a grow journal on here?


Not yet just put the seeds in soil from the new drop. I’ll be sure to update though.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 27, 2021)

Has anyone tested or got their hands on pre released skunk hashplant. Would love to hear about it. I’m going to find out regardless , hope I found I keeper that does well up here.


----------



## grohio (Feb 27, 2021)

Mothers Milk f2


----------



## BugattiOH (Feb 27, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> Cherry Queen
> Corey cut x g13/hp
> Kalifornia f2
> Genius Thai
> ...


How did the Dreadneck turn out?


----------



## SFnone (Feb 27, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Has anyone tested or got their hands on pre released skunk hashplant. Would love to hear about it. I’m going to find out regardless , hope I found I keeper that does well up here.


1 Jamescoldflame grew the HS33xHP testers. He posted a journal on og. Seems like it might have herm issues, which is probably why it's recommended for outdoors. What really interests me about this strain, is that I think on JBC it was listed as skunk revival no.1... Maybe meaning there will be more to come-- i.e. a skunk revival no.2, no.3, etc... I might be over reading here, but i know B has some super stinky stuff, so maybe


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 27, 2021)

SFnone said:


> 1 Jamescoldflame grew the HS33xHP testers. He posted a journal on og. Seems like it might have herm issues, which is probably why it's recommended for outdoors. What really interests me about this strain, is that I think on JBC it was listed as skunk revival no.1... Maybe meaning there will be more to come-- i.e. a skunk revival no.2, no.3, etc... I might be over reading here, but i know B has some super stinky stuff, so maybe


That’s awesome I prefer to try everything outdoors anyways. I have to chop early but theirs always something in a bunch that can hang. Hopefully. Early October is latest. Guess I’ll find out....


----------



## Craigson (Feb 27, 2021)

Lucky charms


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 27, 2021)

BugattiOH said:


> How did the Dreadneck turn out?


That wookie 7 x dreadbread was solid... all over the place, but kept 1 frosty pheno I believe leans towards wookie 7... the dreadbread leaders tend to have more of a haze spice funk to them...


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 27, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> The Supernatural Selections (ss019?) freebie is mango biche x Kashmir. There's no omg in the cross.
> 
> There is some info online on Breedbay. Both @jpdnkstr and Deeznugs grew them as testers.


There are some pure mango phenos in that cross... heady sativas without the heart racing speedy influences....


----------



## BugattiOH (Feb 27, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> That wookie 7 x dreadbread was solid... all over the place, but kept 1 frosty pheno I believe leans towards wookie 7... the dreadbread leaders tend to have more of a haze spice funk to them...


My bad. Dreadneck is DB x Wook15. 
I didn't know he was using his Wook7 male.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 27, 2021)

BugattiOH said:


> My bad. Dreadneck is DB x Wook15.
> I didn't know he was using his Wook7 male.


Wookie 7 x dreadbread was a freebie at GLG around a year and a half ago. Wookie 7 is a female.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 27, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I know the Christmas giveaway featured a list of possible options other than, but including Dazzleberry.
> Edit: I'm hoping for Celestial Citron or DLA 12 most.


Which bodhi Xmas gift did you end up getting? I got DLA 12 iirc


----------



## Blindnslow (Feb 27, 2021)

Nikah @ week 10 under a de 630w cmh in a 5 gal fabric pot 4x4 tent. She's a monster.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 27, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Which bodhi Xmas gift did you end up getting? I got DLA 12 iirc


My New Year's gift was Strawberry Milk. I've no idea when I'll get to them. It's hard enough to get to all the strains I'd planned on growing. Same trouble with Bad Dawg gear. So many interesting gifts, so little time and space.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> My New Year's gift was Strawberry Milk. I've no idea when I'll get to them. It's hard enough to get to all the strains I'd planned on growing. Same trouble with Bad Dawg gear. So many interesting gifts, so little time and space.


As we complain for our fortunes. Nice start to the year. Be a couple seasons before I look for others.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> As we complain for our fortunes. Nice start to the year. Be a couple seasons before I look for others.


I didn't mean to sound like I was complaining. I'm greatful for all the generousity bestowed by Bodhi and Bad Dawg. Honestly, it's been great! 
I'm trying to slow my aquisition of beans, and hoping to pop more.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I didn't mean to sound like I was complaining. I'm greatful for all the generousity bestowed by Bodhi and Bad Dawg. Honestly, it's been great!
> I'm trying to slow my aquisition of beans, and hoping to pop more.


Was sarcasm towards our false disdain is all. Laugh and have a hit on me. 

Peace.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 28, 2021)

We have a few things Bodhi going in here:

Electric Cowboy x 33
Passionfruit HP x 22
Soul Mate x 14

Doc D:
Velvet Buzzsaw (White Haze x A5/Thai Bx) x 22
Nigerian Rafiki (Nigerian Haze x A5/Thai Bx) x22

Cannavore:
Chembucha (Wookie 7 x GMO/Waltz) x 21
Where Jah? (Jah Goo x GMO/Waltz) x 13
Lazy Sundae (Sundae Driver x GMO/Waltz) x 27

I’ll keep you all updated on the Bodhi gear. Looking for a water hash 6% dumper in the Cowboy, mom/lush leaning fruity daytime smoke in the Passionfruit, and pure pine notes in the remaining soul mate beans.


----------



## grohio (Feb 28, 2021)

Super Silver Hashplant. Chopped at 69 days.


----------



## YardG (Feb 28, 2021)

^^ Jeesh, if I could run those kinda numbers I could make a major dent in my beanstash.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 28, 2021)

YardG said:


> ^^ Jeesh, if I could run those kinda numbers I could make a major dent in my beanstash.


Hahah. I put aside a plastic bag full of packs that I really wanted to run about a year ago. Maybe 500-600 seeds or so. I'm finally at the point where the bag is getting light. Its slightly alarming too because I have still been buying seeds here and there to run and my vault is still looking a bit empty. The ones that are left are either multiples of crosses that I want to re-visit, or rarer lines that I need to preserve. So yeah... Im close to running out of fresh stuff!

Im local with a guy you all probably know with a legendary Bodhi collection. I believe we will be working together to sift through/preserve the less common older Bodhi lines. Id like to think there is an end in sight for seed popping, but that probably isn't the case.


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 28, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Hahah. I put aside a plastic bag full of packs that I really wanted to run about a year ago. Maybe 500-600 seeds or so. I'm finally at the point where the bag is getting light. Its slightly alarming too because I have still been buying seeds here and there to run and my vault is still looking a bit empty. The ones that are left are either multiples of crosses that I want to re-visit, or rarer lines that I need to preserve. So yeah... Im close to running out of fresh stuff!
> 
> Im local with a guy you all probably know with a legendary Bodhi collection. I believe we will be working together to sift through/preserve the less common older Bodhi lines. Id like to think there is an end in sight for seed popping, but that probably isn't the case.


I get one of those moments once per year... couple of years ago it was blood orange f2... last year was a sift of my own project.... thus year I am still undecided.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 28, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> I get one of those moments once per year... couple of years ago it was blood orange f2... last year was a sift of my own project.... thus year I am still undecided.


I have a feeling that the projects and journey will never end!


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 28, 2021)

Headie Gardens opened back up for business yesterday. I placed a Bodhi/Strayfox order. They're only accepting cash payment at the moment.

Shoe said that the Bodhi drop will be tomorrow at 8pm EST (according to the IG hashtags, there will be also be drops from Lucky Dog Seed Company and Strayfox Gardenz). It's good to see that some people will have another shot at the Mexican death sativa and the chem 91 Skunk VA x omg freebie.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CL12WaLhX4f/


Edit: Mawasmada placed an order on Friday, so it looks like Headie Gardens reopened earlier than I realized.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 28, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Headie Gardens opened back up for business yesterday. I placed a Bodhi/Strayfox order. They're only accepting cash payment at the moment.
> 
> Shoe said that the Bodhi drop will be tomorrow at 8pm EST (according to the IG hashtags, there will be also be drops from Lucky Dog Seed Company and Strayfox Gardenz). It's good to see that some people will have another shot at the Mexican death sativa and the chem 91 Skunk VA x omg freebie.
> 
> ...


I missed the drop news, and placed an order late Friday night. I may have to see if I've enough left to order again tomorrow.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 28, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I missed the drop news, and placed an order late Friday night. I may have to see if I've enough left to order again tomorrow.


While I don't want to see you spend all your funds, you were in my mind when I was making that post.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Feb 28, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I missed the drop news, and placed an order late Friday night. I may have to see if I've enough left to order again tomorrow.


I have MDS crosses and won’t be running them any time soon. That’s all I can say on this public forum according to the rules.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 28, 2021)

I haven't posted much in here for a long time...but I want to share a small bit of work that I'm doing.
Currently doing a multi-strain sift and two of the strains are Bodhi's.

All of the following samples are on day 50 of 12/12...so lots of time left.

1st up: The classic Goji OG curtesy of @Houstini 
These are from his F2 collection. I only shot 1 plant but I have 8 total.



Next up is Appalachian Super Skunk. Not one of his sexier offerings but I'm hoping to find a keeper to breed with. So far, I'm really liking the flower development and overall structure. I have 4 of these and the following pics are from 2 of them.


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 1, 2021)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I haven't posted much in here for a long time...but I want to share a small bit of work that I'm doing.
> Currently doing a multi-strain sift and two of the strains are Bodhi's.
> 
> All of the following samples are on day 50 of 12/12...so lots of time left.
> ...


Seeing much variation in those Goji F2s?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 1, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> Seeing much variation in those Goji F2s?


Some...mostly in the shape of the flower. But the general appearance is fairly consistent. If you looked at one, you would be able to easily pick out the other 7 from my room.


----------



## copkilller (Mar 1, 2021)

Day 49 flower, this is my best grow so far, super exited

my three Hollyweed just smelling amazing like powdered milk and og kush
they got lots of frost and nice golf-ball bottom buds




Cluster Funk - i had 3 females, they are pretty much the only plants i had problems with, they didnt like my nutrients, i killed one already because of bananas, they are finishing up, not much smell or weight compared to the other strains
the buds look compact and frosty tho


----------



## colonelcrackers (Mar 1, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Im getting some WONDERFUL smells off of my Temple crosses (ssh x williams wonder) so my vote goes for the WW.


Just curious AB, are you running any of the Temple x Dragon Energy from Doc D? Also, how many packs did you sift through of the Bandaid Haze IX 3.0 to find that monster that you found? Lastly, can you share any details about the Bandaid Haze phenos that you've finished so far, or are they still not chopped yet? Thanks much. Ciao!


----------



## colonelcrackers (Mar 1, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Day 49 flower, this is my best grow so far, super exited
> 
> my three Hollyweed just smelling amazing like powdered milk and og kush
> they got lots of frost and nice golf-ball bottom buds
> ...


Bruh! Your Hollyweed is gorgeous! How much longer do you think she'll go? Super pumped for you bro. Cheers!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 1, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> Just curious AB, are you running any of the Temple x Dragon Energy from Doc D? Also, how many packs did you sift through of the Bandaid Haze IX 3.0 to find that monster that you found? Lastly, can you share any details about the Bandaid Haze phenos that you've finished so far, or are they still not chopped yet? Thanks much. Ciao!


Yes on the Temple x Dragon Energy, popped 2 packs and am hunting through 8 females. Real nice tropical fruit/pine/sour notes on a few phenos, definitely keeper contenders. That room finishes in a week, so 3 weeks until testing. I hunted through 3 packs of the Bandaid Haze IX 3.0 and sifted through 18 females. They are all nice, but the best one was a 14 week finisher that was mostly A5 dominant with Cuban Black Haze notes in the background. Smells like onions/armpit/pine/wood/citrus with dove soap mixed in. Its honestly some of the best bud that I have ever smoked. Incredible, consistent, heady high with zero lethargy. Extremely medicinal for dealing with daytime brain fog and over-stimulation.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Mar 1, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Yes on the Temple x Dragon Energy, popped 2 packs and am hunting through 8 females. Real nice tropical fruit/pine/sour notes on a few phenos, definitely keeper contenders. That room finishes in a week, so 3 weeks until testing. I hunted through 3 packs of the Bandaid Haze IX 3.0 and sifted through 18 females. They are all nice, but the best one was a 14 week finisher that was mostly A5 dominant with Cuban Black Haze notes in the background. Smells like onions/armpit/pine/wood/citrus with dove soap mixed in. Its honestly some of the best bud that I have ever smoked. Incredible, consistent, heady high with zero lethargy. Extremely medicinal for dealing with daytime brain fog and over-stimulation.


That's awesome info, thanks so much bro. Definitely interested to hear your thoughts on the Dragon Energy crosses once they finish up and hit the smoke test. Cheers!


----------



## copkilller (Mar 1, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> Bruh! Your Hollyweed is gorgeous! How much longer do you think she'll go? Super pumped for you bro. Cheers!


the buds have not stopped getting bigger, so not too soon


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 1, 2021)

Eden transmission just dropped on inoculate the west. I repeat, we have received the transmission from Eden.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 1, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Eden transmission just dropped on inoculate the west. I repeat, we have received the transmission from Eden.


Limit 1 per customer. Includes Pakistani Purple Chitral freebie.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Mar 1, 2021)

PM a link? Edit: found it - thx!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 1, 2021)

Sunshine Daydream Day 74 (Appy pheno)
I can see why people like this pheno. Very easy to grow and quality second to none for me. I can see some blueberry traits but I think this one leans more Tres Dawg(Chem D)
Do all the taller appy pheno’s have this type of flower structure or is there some variation. I’m just wondering if I hit a good pheno or are they all this good?
And I’m not sure who it was that said the small pheno’s of Sunshine Daydream are no good, they’re not what you’re looking for. Well they should probably let them run 80 days to do the plant justice. What a unique plant to grow. Slower to veg and longer to flower but by the looks and smells my Bubbashine leaner(keeper)
I will post pics of her Sunday


----------



## sadboy92 (Mar 1, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Eden transmission just dropped on inoculate the west. I repeat, we have received the transmission from Eden.


how is it that special packs like these make it to left-field seed banks like these (and not well-known seed banks)?


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 1, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> how is it that special packs like these make it to left-field seed banks like these (and not well-known seed banks)?


lol, it’s a huge spore bank. Surprising, but not that crazy. The universe works in mysterious ways, so they say.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 2, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Eden transmission just dropped on inoculate the west. I repeat, we have received the transmission from Eden.


I just caught this...too late, again. Sold out.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 2, 2021)

Mothers Hashplant


Always good to see those tails, 5/5 for the Mothers Hashplant. Mothers Milk is one of those strains I've flowered, loved and lost. Hoping to find those powdered milk terps with a hashplant kick


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2021)

4 Lemon Lotus hit the Viva Towel sauna yesterday. Older seeds, hoping for the best.


----------



## Sqwee (Mar 2, 2021)

My happy little Jabba Stash at 16 days, trichs on the fan leaves already?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 2, 2021)

after having 4 seeds not even pop I finally have a Lemon Lassi above the soil lol. Right next to some Laughing Lemon.


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 2, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 4 Lemon Lotus hit the Viva Towel sauna yesterday. Older seeds, hoping for the best.


Very interested in this one. Will you have a journal?

how old were the seeds?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2021)

I don’t do journals or photos. Several years about 5 or so. Just ran Starflight Guava which was excellent and stable through a timer mishap. Same dad.


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 2, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I don’t do journals or photos. Several years about 5 or so. Just ran Starflight Guava which was excellent and stable through a timer mishap. Same dad.


Understand completely. Well keep us posted; I’ve got lemon lotus, lemon penetration, and now laughing lemon as of this latest drop.
It will probably be a couple years before I can work through everything so I am hoping for a long shelf life!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Mar 2, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I don’t do journals or photos. Several years about 5 or so. Just ran Starflight Guava which was excellent and stable through a timer mishap. Same dad.


We all hope that stance changes as laws around the country change.


----------



## copkilller (Mar 2, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Mothers Hashplant
> View attachment 4841476
> 
> Always good to see those tails, 5/5 for the Mothers Hashplant. Mothers Milk is one of those strains I've flowered, loved and lost. Hoping to find those powdered milk terps with a hashplant kick


i got the beautiful milk terps in my Hollyweed plants


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 2, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Mothers Hashplant
> View attachment 4841476
> 
> Always good to see those tails, 5/5 for the Mothers Hashplant. Mothers Milk is one of those strains I've flowered, loved and lost. Hoping to find those powdered milk terps with a hashplant kick


I just got rid of my pheno after running her 5 times, time to find a new one


----------



## YardG (Mar 2, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Eden transmission just dropped on inoculate the west. I repeat, we have received the transmission from Eden.


I wonder if the name is a bit of a joke? If you google the name it brings up an early 90s techno band with the same name with a track named "I'm so high"


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 2, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> how is it that special packs like these make it to left-field seed banks like these (and not well-known seed banks)?


Possibly just a way to share the wealth a bit with people who might typically not get lucky enough to snag a special pack at the well-known seed banks. Or maybe it was a shared desire to make donation with proceeds from the packs.


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 2, 2021)

YardG said:


> I wonder if the name is a bit of a joke? If you google the name it brings up an early 90s techno band with the same name with a track named "I'm so high"


Genius. Bodhi loves experimental bass music. Definitely makes sense. Thanks for the tip!

I'm so high.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 2, 2021)

YardG said:


> I wonder if the name is a bit of a joke? If you google the name it brings up an early 90s techno band with the same name with a track named "I'm so high"


If you consider that many of Bodhi's strains are named after Grateful Dead songs/albums too, it's not completely surprising...though it's definitely interesting.


----------



## BongChoi (Mar 2, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> how is it that special packs like these make it to left-field seed banks like these (and not well-known seed banks)?


Bodhi's potcast episodes are a good listen and pretty enlightening on his philosophy, if you have the time and haven't already listened to them. Should explain why he dropped those unique packs at that spot.


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 2, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Bodhi's potcast episodes are a good listen and pretty enlightening on his philosophy, if you have the time and haven't already listened to them. Should explain why he dropped those unique packs at that spot.


Where can I find all these potcasts I here about? I am computer illiterate


----------



## BongChoi (Mar 2, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Where can I find all these potcasts I here about? I am computer illiterate


They have a few good ones uploaded to YouTube, should be easy to find searching Potcast on there. The full catalogue can be found uploaded to soundcloud.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 2, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Where can I find all these potcasts I here about? I am computer illiterate


Search for The Pot Cast on Soundcloud. There are 2 bodhi episodes, which total like 4 1/2 hours or so of knowledge dropping. Also search you tube for the Adam Dunn show. Bodhi had an episode there which included call-in questions.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Mar 2, 2021)

YardG said:


> I wonder if the name is a bit of a joke? If you google the name it brings up an early 90s techno band with the same name with a track named "I'm so high"


well, Bodhi does know his way around the decks...


----------



## jp68 (Mar 2, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Where can I find all these potcasts I here about? I am computer illiterate


The csi humboldt interview is also a good one.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Mar 2, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Where can I find all these potcasts I here about? I am computer illiterate


Try this. https://podtail.com/en/podcast/the-pot-cast/episode-10-bodhi-of-bodhi-seeds-nierika-supernatur/


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Mar 2, 2021)

Two thumbs up for the Adam Dunn interview


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 2, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 4 Lemon Lotus hit the Viva Towel sauna yesterday. Older seeds, hoping for the best.


What’s your favourite lemon cross?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> What’s your favourite lemon cross?
> Out of Lemon Hashplant v2, Lemon Lotus and Lemon Wookie v2 the Wookie cross is loud and tasty and the Lemon comes 5hrogh in smells and taste.


----------



## Palauan buds (Mar 2, 2021)

WillieBill said:


> Passionfruit Hashplant has touched down. I have a question about the cross name.
> 
> On GLG it's listed as *pure kush x lao muang sing x ghash *
> 
> ...


Yes I was curious, I just got mine too. Wondering if I should label them Lush x Ghash...that would be sweet, because I wouldn’t be able to fit Pure kush x lau muang sing x 88g13hp on my plant tags haha


----------



## YardG (Mar 3, 2021)

Palauan buds said:


> Yes I was curious, I just got mine too. Wondering if I should label them Lush x Ghash...that would be sweet, because I wouldn’t be able to fit Pure kush x lau muang sing x 88g13hp on my plant tags haha


If it wasn't already covered, yes to OP's question, at least by my understanding... "Lush" = Pure Kush x Lao Muang Sing, and "Ghash" is just another name for the G13/HP male. Does make it easier to put on a label, or a website!


----------



## numberfour (Mar 3, 2021)

copkilller said:


> i got the beautiful milk terps in my Hollyweed plants


Interesting, its usually the Mothers Milk bringing the powdered milk terps to the party


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 3, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Two thumbs up for the Adam Dunn interview


God that interview was infuriating. Adam got real jealous when the phone calls for bodhi came flooding in.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 3, 2021)

Adam just comes off like a Douche!


----------



## YardG (Mar 3, 2021)

Ugh, jeez, comes off worse on video, phubbing Bodhi just after he asks how Bodhi got started growing?


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 3, 2021)

jp68 said:


> The csi humboldt interview is also a good one.


almost all of them are golden nuggets!



numberfour said:


> Interesting, its usually the Mothers Milk bringing the powdered milk terps to the party


Ain’t heard the good word about the Hollywood Pure Kush and all it’s goodness yet eh?! 

All the misnomers for the HPK/Topanga are known for their baby powder smack in the face.


----------



## Zett66 (Mar 3, 2021)

YardG said:


> Ugh, jeez, comes off worse on video, phubbing Bodhi just after he asks how Bodhi got started growing?


Yea I watches those a while back...really cringey at times that guy...


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 3, 2021)

YardG said:


> Ugh, jeez, comes off worse on video, phubbing Bodhi just after he asks how Bodhi got started growing?


Thing is he does it to everyone, he has that kind of personality. He’s that guy you tolerate because he’s cool, just annoying.


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 3, 2021)

I have a hollyweed that I’m excited about it was one of my first Bodhi callings.... not sure about it outside, I got the time bandit and grandmas hp and some others like cherry queen, lazy lightning and blue sunshine that were recommended for outs and recently the skunk va ssdd and mendo purps g13hp.... some are def going outside or in my little hoopty dep. Anyone find any of those did well outside?


----------



## 2seepictures (Mar 3, 2021)

GG4 x SSDD (Freebie) ~approx 65day

I'm excited to see what the effects are like and compare it to Space Monkey, GG4 RIL and SSDD. It looks like she became a little deficient before starting senescence so maybe it would perform better with more food and larger pot. High odor levels but not as intense or as much trichome coverage as the Space Monkey (GG4 x Wookie 15). Leans more towards GG4 odor in my opinion than SSDD. Space Monkey pine smell is still my favorite aroma of the GG4 crosses to date but this smells nice too. Wont have a solid opinion on it until testing the medicinal value but so far I'm impressed for it being a freebie.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 3, 2021)

Black Light Fantasy
My keeper cut re-run....Potent, chemy, and just plain good...I have another one too thats bigger
I gave my friend a cut, I hope people appreciate how much work goes into finding keepers

The other 5 super dark purple ones I had posted was just meh...pretty but meh.....

Giving a shout out to lost coast therapy which I started using couple months back...It eradicated my spider mite issue thats been going on for many many years and it supresses pm decently


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 3, 2021)

Granola Funk
Pulling wookie yet again....Small clusters, low yield, strong terps

I only had two surviving plants from the pack, I think some mutated or stunted out, but this plant has been growing for many many many months, im sure the clone will grow ten times faster if I re ran it...The other one took ten years to veg too but her clone is huge and grew very vigorous unlike the seed plant

Im in the middle of mildew season and yet she has no pm, with treatment of course


----------



## hillbill (Mar 3, 2021)

Planted 3 cracked Lemon Lotus, grower lost seed #4.

2 Sun Ra at 24 days looking big and strong with nice branching for LST and more serious bondage. Mid width leaves and very much growing and stretching now. Look really strong.

Starlight Guava power in the vapes today. This is a powerful plant with decent size and little need of attention.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 3, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> almost all of them are golden nuggets!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, I've started a new love for the HPK. The last couple crosses of it have been delightful, not even direct crosses. I'm going to grab any cross I can get of it, it's that good to me.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 3, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Granola Funk
> Pulling wookie yet again....Small clusters, low yield, strong terps
> 
> I only had two surviving plants from the pack, I think some mutated or stunted out, but this plant has been growing for many many many months, im sure the clone will grow ten times faster if I re ran it...The other one took ten years to veg too but her clone is huge and grew very vigorous unlike the seed plant
> ...


Sometimes I forget the sun is still shining bright in other parts of the world. Thanks for the pics, they are beautiful.


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 4, 2021)

Going to get these started in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Mar 4, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Personally, I've started a new love for the HPK. The last couple crosses of it have been delightful, not even direct crosses. I'm going to grab any cross I can get of it, it's that good to me.



im with you on that


----------



## CrunchBerries (Mar 4, 2021)

Has anyone run the Stardawg Guava x SSDD? Thoughts, experiences, pics?


----------



## Freshbakd (Mar 4, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Has anyone run the Stardawg Guava x SSDD? Thoughts, experiences, pics?



Wonderful smoke very strong. 9 weeks, will need support. Smell has chem with faint tropical fruit and a hint of black sharpie. Im a terrible judge of flavor so far as I will say is earthy. Definitely had better tasting but its far from bad, Definitely knock you down stone though. Probably strongest I have around rite now.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Mar 4, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> View attachment 4843554View attachment 4843555View attachment 4843557
> Wonderful smoke very strong. 9 weeks, will need support. Smell has chem with faint tropical fruit and a hint of black sharpie. Im a terrible judge of flavor so far as I will say is earthy. Definitely had better tasting but its far from bad, Definitely knock you down stone though. Probably strongest I have around rite now.


Thanks bud! Appreciate the information


----------



## atm420 (Mar 4, 2021)

Going to be running my Dazzleberry in my next go. Seems like she's going to be a monster. I currently have her in my mother tent as a potential keeper and she just towers above the rest. She's a node shorter then the rest too! In the foreground is 3 Headed Dragon x Long Bottom Fighter.


What besides the potential to herm are supposed to be her downfalls? I've heard people mention that the Strawberry Milk father gives complications but nobody ever mentions what they are. So far, I have found her to be very picky about any changes and wants a lot of magnesium.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 4, 2021)

My happy soil = happy plants! Been yielding very very well out of my beds as well. Shit starting to kick into high gear now! Bodhi dla 10 praying in the 2nd row looking great! Very happy thus far considering how lazy I've been!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 4, 2021)

atm420 said:


> Going to be running my Dazzleberry in my next go. Seems like she's going to be a monster. I currently have her in my mother tent as a potential keeper and she just towers above the rest. She's a node shorter then the rest too! In the foreground is 3 Headed Dragon x Long Bottom Fighter.
> View attachment 4843884
> 
> What besides the potential to herm are supposed to be her downfalls? I've heard people mention that the Strawberry Milk father gives complications but nobody ever mentions what they are. So far, I have found her to be very picky about any changes and wants a lot of magnesium.



I ran strawberry milk f2 last go round and had NO intersex issues or any for that matter I was VERY worried about a hermie and watched her close only to find not a single bannana. Having said that my room was on point 90% + of the time... this round with the cold even with the heater my night time temps go down as low as 66 or so when 70-72 is my normal low during lights out. She was very happy in LOS (coots mix w/ a twist and or add ons)... a well built coots mix is the golden ticket!


----------



## lambchopedd (Mar 5, 2021)

atm420 said:


> Going to be running my Dazzleberry in my next go. Seems like she's going to be a monster. I currently have her in my mother tent as a potential keeper and she just towers above the rest. She's a node shorter then the rest too! In the foreground is 3 Headed Dragon x Long Bottom Fighter.
> View attachment 4843884
> 
> What besides the potential to herm are supposed to be her downfalls? I've heard people mention that the Strawberry Milk father gives complications but nobody ever mentions what they are. So far, I have found her to be very picky about any changes and wants a lot of magnesium.


Hard to say exactly because my experience is anecdotal. But I grew out Strawberry Goji.

Can’t speak much to what traits the SM dad passed into the males because they rotted pretty bad early on in the pollen tent. None of the females had the strongest branching; especially after they put on weight. Yes, I’ve noticed intersex traits more frequently... but only to varying degrees. Several were really stretchy with tight crotches (not my thing). All were “sour” with minimal strawberry terps. None had yields that were “above average”.

With that being said I kept a “keeper” for 3+ cycles because the flower was so fire. Finally let it go just recently.

Nonetheless, I just bought two packs of the Tresfighter x Strawberry Milk charity packs (Strayfox/Bodhi collab). So the SM male didn’t leave THAT bad of an impression on me (yet). I’m just one person so take what I say with your daily dosage of salt


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Mar 5, 2021)

I have also ran Strawberry Goji recently. Out of six seeds popped I got three females that were all different. One citrus smell, one sour strawberry type smell and flavor (maybe that what a Goji berry is like), one more like a classic OG. All strong and sticky and potent. No intersex issues. I will agree with the floppy branching. I also had some trouble cloning this strain but that could very well be on me not the Straw Goji.


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 5, 2021)

I’d like some feedback on my thought process. I’ve never had a seed stash like this and went a little crazy this year coming back into the game after a hiatus.
After today’s GLG order comes (fingers crossed) I’ll have 12 packs of Bodhi gear + a bunch of random freebies. Small potatoes compared to many I’m sure, but I’m a proud papa at the moment. So excited about the possibilities.

That said, realistically in my own environment, I may make it through 2-3 packs/strains a year as I work them in my hunt for at least 1-2 keeper moms from each pack.

So proper storage is something of a necessity at this point. I did my own research and found a humidity of 20-40% is ideal for seed storage, and cold just above freezing temps are optimal.

I ordered these









Boveda Size 8 for Packaging


Follow strict moisture guidelines? Then package, store and transport your product with Boveda, the global leader in 2-way humidity control. Your product can sit in inventory, on a dock or on the shelf for months. Keep moisture-sensitive products safe from the dangers of humidity damage, such as...




store.bovedainc.com





(32% humidity version)

and this

MTM Survivor Dry Box with O-Ring Seal https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001SH5U0E/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_82RS7APJQ4KN0PARWDSE

And plan on keeping it in the bottom drawer of my fridge.

Thoughts? I’m hoping for 4+ years of happy storage


----------



## Freshbakd (Mar 5, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I’d like some feedback on my thought process. I’ve never had a seed stash like this and went a little crazy this year coming back into the game after a hiatus.
> After today’s GLG order comes (fingers crossed) I’ll have 12 packs of Bodhi gear + a bunch of random freebies. Small potatoes compared to many I’m sure, but I’m a proud papa at the moment. So excited about the possibilities.
> 
> That said, realistically in my own environment, I may make it through 2-3 packs/strains a year as I work them in my hunt for at least 1-2 keeper moms from each pack.
> ...


I use desiccant packs you can buy a huge bag of rechargeable ones on Amazon real cheap. Put them in big jars or Tupperware with them and toss in the mini fridge. To recharge just microwave and they change color when it's time. Really your just trying to make sure no condensation will form. The mini fridge is looking mighty full rite now. Need to fix that


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 5, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I’d like some feedback on my thought process. I’ve never had a seed stash like this and went a little crazy this year coming back into the game after a hiatus.
> After today’s GLG order comes (fingers crossed) I’ll have 12 packs of Bodhi gear + a bunch of random freebies. Small potatoes compared to many I’m sure, but I’m a proud papa at the moment. So excited about the possibilities.
> 
> That said, realistically in my own environment, I may make it through 2-3 packs/strains a year as I work them in my hunt for at least 1-2 keeper moms from each pack.
> ...


Comparing seed stashes is like comparing wieners. Just be glad ya got one! lol Happy for ya man I know I feel joy for every last seed in my stash.

And as far as storage goes with the right storage your beans can last you about a decade if not more. I've had 5 year + old seeds sitting at room temps that have still popped.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 5, 2021)

I got huge seed stashes of my my own creations in ziplocks tossed in the refrigerater....18 years later they still pop


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 5, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> I use desiccant packs you can buy a huge bag of rechargeable ones on Amazon real cheap. Put them in big jars or Tupperware with them and toss in the mini fridge. To recharge just microwave and they change color when it's time. Really your just trying to make sure no condensation will form. The mini fridge is looking mighty full rite now. Need to fix that


Have you ever used a hygrometer to see what humidity they keep your stash at? I’m curious if I went down a rabbit hole in researching seed preservation and am over thinking it


----------



## Zett66 (Mar 5, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> I got huge seed stashes of my my own creations in ziplocks tossed in the refrigerater....18 years later they still pop


Wow thats awesome. Im making a few seeds with every run I do and I was also wondering about how long they could last. I have about 40 Crockett Confidential, and on my last run I got over 100 Terpenado seeds. Right now Im running Mango Hashplant and some Bad Dawg freebies. Also plan on making seeds with those.

I think vacum sealing is good against moisture, bit apparently all you need is a zip lock bag  

probably overthinking it


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 5, 2021)

I need something with a little zing to it. I'm wondering what Silver Sunshine is like. I think I have to get a pack.

These Strawberry Goji's are getting me too wasted


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 5, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I need something with a little zing to it. I'm wondering what Silver Sunshine is like. I think I have to get a pack.
> 
> These Strawberry Goji's are getting me too wasted


Did you snag laughing lemon? Should be a real zinger


----------



## Zett66 (Mar 5, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I need something with a little zing to it. I'm wondering what Silver Sunshine is like. I think I have to get a pack.
> 
> These Strawberry Goji's are getting me too wasted


I just got Silver Snshine and Pinball Wizzard from GLG. Plan on dropping one this year. Wanted something Sativa leaning and SSH is one of my fav strains from years ago.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 5, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Wow thats awesome. Im making a few seeds with every run I do and I was also wondering about how long they could last. I have about 40 Crockett Confidential, and on my last run I got over 100 Terpenado seeds. Right now Im running Mango Hashplant and some Bad Dawg freebies. Also plan on making seeds with those.
> 
> I think vacum sealing is good against moisture, bit apparently all you need is a zip lock bag
> 
> probably overthinking it


Its literally in ziplocks with nothing else...You know what im goiing to throw a handful in some soil of the really old ones and ill put a pic up...Im a do that right now...

Ok i threw a handful in a pot, like 60 seeds from the most oldest looking ziplock covered in old dirt and holes in the ziplock...Lets see what happens

To think, I was a young man when I made those seeds, enjoy your youth it goes by so dam fast, then health problems start......


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 5, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Its literally in ziplocks with nothing else...You know what im goiing to throw a handful in some soil of the really old ones and ill put a pic up...Im a do that right now...
> 
> Ok i threw a handful in a pot, like 60 seeds from the most oldest looking ziplock covered in old dirt and holes in the ziplock...Lets see what happens
> 
> To think, I was a young man when I made those seeds, enjoy your youth it goes by so dam fast, then health problems start......


Plant genetics frozen in time for nearly twenty years.... could be anything, amazing possibilities, very inspiring.


----------



## Freshbakd (Mar 5, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Have you ever used a hygrometer to see what humidity they keep your stash at? I’m curious if I went down a rabbit hole in researching seed preservation and am over thinking it


I have one in the fridge was more to make sure they weren't to cold, I did pop many desiccant packs in the fridge itself and hangs just around 45 percent


----------



## 2seepictures (Mar 5, 2021)

I also like to use Silica indicating gel + fridge. Vacutainers are nice, easy to label and pretty cheap when you buy them past expiration. They have a self healing cap so you can use a needle to pull out excess air as well. Seem pretty good for pollen mixed with silica as well but cant speak to shelf life past 6~ weeks in fridge.


----------



## copkilller (Mar 5, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> My happy soil = happy plants! Been yielding very very well out of my beds as well. Shit starting to kick into high gear now! Bodhi dla 10 praying in the 2nd row looking great! Very happy thus far considering how lazy I've been!View attachment 4843646View attachment 4843645


damn. that's exactly what i want to do for my next grow

i was going to do a vertical grow, but i think beds is what i'm going to do


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 5, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> I also like to use Silica indicating gel + fridge. Vacutainers are nice, easy to label and pretty cheap when you buy them past expiration. They have a self healing cap so you can use a needle to pull out excess air as well. Seem pretty good for pollen mixed with silica as well but cant speak to shelf life past 6~ weeks in fridge.
> 
> View attachment 4844970


What pheno was the mom in your F2’s?


----------



## 2seepictures (Mar 5, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> What pheno was the mom in your F2’s?


Sweet Pine.


----------



## copkilller (Mar 5, 2021)

day 52 flower, think i might harvest some of these pretty soon, sometimes i let plants "ripen" for a long time and it increases the cloudy thricome and some density, but I THINK sometimes the plants loose their smell when just baking under the light not really growing... right?

terpenado - smells like a strawberry flavor cigar


mango lotus freebie, this one is the least advanced, most sativa plant
that one smells so good right now... strong un-ripe sour mango


this hollyweed smells of og kush


granola funk remix, smells of skunk ass


purple wookie v2, about to get chopped and re-vegged
it's pink and smells strong, like food poising diarrhea from oysters


mountain temple, smells absolutely fucking awesome
i'd say this one has the least frost, leafiest buds, and best smell


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 5, 2021)

Sunshine Daydream 79 Days
She was stuck in the middle of 5 plants in a 3x3 so did ok


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 6, 2021)

Space Monkey Day 79
Floppy because she was stuck in a 3x3 and had no support. She was good til I moved her. Smells sour lavender with a little citrus.


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 6, 2021)

Banana Spliff.
Three on the left are less than a week away from going to the flowering tent, just waiting for some space to get freed up. Once that happens, transplant, some bottom branches are just about big enough to take clones, and in they go to 12/12. On the right are some stragglers I planted approx. a week later, but they're getting there. I'm getting a banana/fruity scent on most of them, stronger in some than others. I'll be trying to make an f2 generation with any girls and a nice male that may turn up.


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 6, 2021)

Wookie7 x Dreadbread at 6 weeks


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 6, 2021)

up next Super Silver Hashplant x HeadBanger. Not 100% Bohdi but figured I’d sneak it in. Lol


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 7, 2021)

Still rough looking, but considering the conditions I'm not complaining.
about a month into flowering , Banana Spliff (left) and Blue Sunshine

1st cut I ever got to root (Blue Sunshine)


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 7, 2021)

copkilller said:


> day 52 flower, think i might harvest some of these pretty soon, sometimes i let plants "ripen" for a long time and it increases the cloudy thricome and some density, but I THINK sometimes the plants loose their smell when just baking under the light not really growing... right?
> 
> terpenado - smells like a strawberry flavor cigar
> View attachment 4845054
> ...


Picked up mountain temple a while back but havent done anything with them. Can you describe the smell? And please report back with taste and effect summary.


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 7, 2021)

copkilller said:


> day 52 flower, think i might harvest some of these pretty soon, sometimes i let plants "ripen" for a long time and it increases the cloudy thricome and some density, but I THINK sometimes the plants loose their smell when just baking under the light not really growing... right?
> 
> terpenado - smells like a strawberry flavor cigar
> View attachment 4845054
> ...


That Mango Lotus looks amazing honestly.


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 7, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Still rough looking, but considering the conditions I'm not complaining.
> about a month into flowering , Banana Spliff (left) and Blue Sunshine
> View attachment 4846484
> 1st cut I ever got to root (Blue Sunshine)
> View attachment 4846485


Nice going on the successful clone! You'll find that you will get better and better at it, sometimes it just takes a bit of confidence of having had a bit of success and you'll see now that you'll get even better at it. I boast a nearly 100% success rate with my cuttings; it's rare that I have cutting fail to take root. My method is pretty simple too, no fancy aeroponic clone-domes, just make sure your razor blade is sterilized, clean everything, be gentle and provide the right temp and humidity and they're good to go. One element that I think is key (and where I think lots of people go wrong) is lighting - early on in the first week of taking cuttings, they need subdued light BUT on the same light schedule as the plants they were taken from. It's always a joy to see those first pointy roots coming out of your medium (I always use peat pellets but I've had success in rockwool too)

Can't wait to put my Banana Spliff into flower. I'm enjoying watching the progress of yours so keep posting em!

BR


----------



## Freshbakd (Mar 7, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Nice going on the successful clone! You'll find that you will get better and better at it, sometimes it just takes a bit of confidence of having had a bit of success and you'll see now that you'll get even better at it. I boast a nearly 100% success rate with my cuttings; it's rare that I have cutting fail to take root. My method is pretty simple too, no fancy aeroponic clone-domes, just make sure your razor blade is sterilized, clean everything, be gentle and provide the right temp and humidity and they're good to go. One element that I think is key (and where I think lots of people go wrong) is lighting - early on in the first week of taking cuttings, they need subdued light BUT on the same light schedule as the plants they were taken from. It's always a joy to see those first pointy roots coming out of your medium (I always use peat pellets but I've had success in rockwool too)
> 
> Can't wait to put my Banana Spliff into flower. I'm enjoying watching the progress of yours so keep posting em!
> 
> BR


Can't say you're wrong. I have an all led garden except cuttings. They get a weak little 2 foot t5 single bulb and it always works out. Obviously the other factors are important but powerful light just knocks them down.


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 7, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Nice going on the successful clone!


I was taking the suckers off the plants anyway, and they were perfect candidates for trying to clone. 
No sterile anything, only put them in water 5-10 mins later after cutting, but I cut at an angle again before placing in a 50ml tequila bottles.
Seems to me that Blue Sunshine was easier to root, than Banana, I have one cutting left and not sure if it has rooted yet or not. The Blue Sunshine, I pulled out to see if it had the roots and immediately stuck it back in  Don't want to do that to the Spliff cut, I'll just wait to see. They are now in my make shift uhaul box, 24/0. (I've got couple of mangled Mephisto autos in there, they got evicted from the tent where Bodhi plants reside)


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 7, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> Can't say you're wrong. I have an all led garden except cuttings. They get a weak little 2 foot t5 single bulb and it always works out. Obviously the other factors are important but powerful light just knocks them down.


I've got a household led 8watt bulb that I've been using for germination purposes. Had the cuts in water for a while and they stayed healthy and green but zero roots in 2+ weeks. Got tired of waiting so stuck them in soil after drizzling some clonex on them and that seems to have done the trick.


----------



## Thebanktella (Mar 7, 2021)

My first Bodhi pick up a bit late on the scene but am super excited to see how they flower any guys try em yet what yarl think ?


----------



## copkilller (Mar 7, 2021)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Picked up mountain temple a while back but havent done anything with them. Can you describe the smell? And please report back with taste and effect summary.


Mountain temple so far, and it's not really finishing up either, smells like "un-ripe sour pine sol" really strong


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 7, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> This thread is obviously about Bodhi and his gear, but this is an update from MISS Bodhi...
> View attachment 4846939


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 7, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


>


eh its in bad taste, you're right.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Mar 7, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> eh its in bad taste, you're right.


No worries bro. I'm sure everyone knows where to look for an update, as I'm guessing a bunch of people were wondering what was up anyways.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 7, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Mountain temple so far, and it's not really finishing up either, smells like "un-ripe sour pine sol" really strong


I can't believe that there are still packs of this available


----------



## crisnpropa (Mar 7, 2021)

Have anybody grown Triangle Kush x Sunshine Daydream? CORRECTION: a forum member have kindly pointed out to me that it is BLACK TRIANGLE × SSDD, not tk × ssdd. I've won a pack through the February Bodhi drawing courtesy of @JBCSeeds.

Going to search the forum for posts now; any additional info is much appreciated.


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 7, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Have anybody grown Triangle Kush x Sunshine Daydream? I've won a pack through the February Bodhi drawing courtesy of @JBCSeeds.
> 
> Going to search the forum for posts now; any additional info is much appreciated.


My buddy says he sees SSDD in it’s own class up there with Chem, OG, and Haze after growing it out pure. I would love to hear from someone who’s grown out multiple ssdd crosses.


----------



## crisnpropa (Mar 7, 2021)

I have grown SSDD indoors, and I've recently grown Dream Axis (Soul axis × ssdd) outdoors in jamaica over the last few months. The ssdd was really quality in effects. I have since quit smoking, but the people whom i gave the dream axis to all asked if i had anymore, and those that they shared it with all approached me making inquiries.
I hope to get some more dream axis seeds soon, hopefully as freebies again!


----------



## SFnone (Mar 7, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> eh its in bad taste, you're right.


It's cool, a lot of people feel like they are part of the B family, and I'm sure the Bodhis know that, which is probably why that bit of info was put out for folks to read. Whatever the situation, it is what it is... Stuff happens, and sometimes things just don't work out... They seem to be okay though, so I don't think there's really much more to say on the topic... Maybe just wish them all the best and continue to give out love and support to everyone involved. 

I'm not on IG, but maybe someone who is can send them a collective message of love and good vibes from all us bodhi nerds here on riu.


----------



## Boogieblack (Mar 7, 2021)

Bottom trim off the Garfunkel (Dumpster x 88g13hp)


----------



## Boosky (Mar 7, 2021)

Boogieblack said:


> Bottom trim off the Garfunkel (Dumpster x 88g13hp)View attachment 4847128


Looks tasty! Can't wait for the smoke report.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Mar 7, 2021)

Boogieblack said:


> Bottom trim off the Garfunkel (Dumpster x 88g13hp)View attachment 4847128


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 7, 2021)

Boogieblack said:


> Bottom trim off the Garfunkel (Dumpster x 88g13hp)View attachment 4847128


any info on this plant and the phenotypes you encountered would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jp68 (Mar 8, 2021)

black triangle x ssdd is more than likely epic


----------



## Boogieblack (Mar 8, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> any info on this plant and the phenotypes you encountered would be greatly appreciated!


Of course. Overall this was a pretty fun variety to run. I only did 1 full pack to see how I liked it and was pleased. I ended up having 50 percent male to female ratio. None of which expressed any intersex traits or preflowering. The males for the most part were pretty uniform flowing closer to the 88g13hp side of the cross with one that had a lankier build. None stuck out as suitable pollen doners.
The females had a 3 main phenos that stuck out. 4 of the females took on a very stout profile. Thick broadleaf but small in size. Very slow in veg and virtually no stretch associated with flowering. I would reccomend getting this pheno as large as possible prior to flipping. These followed a mostly hashplant stature. Extremely coated in resin, the petioles of the fan leaves were coated as much as the previously photographed bud. As I said, practically no stretch. Yield on these was low but the harvested product is quite potent (only one I've sampled so far) a very clean lightly floral nose with slight gas notes on the far back and a touch of pineapple. Very sedative and anxiety reducing. I would reccomend this pheno for extract production. The heads are extremely greasy.
The next pheno stretched around 3 times is size and produced a very different build. Very limited foliage and the golf ball bud development on each node. All independent of one another and extremely easy to trim. These were a rock hard and resin coated but with a sandier head texture. This pheno has more a a pineapple fuel smell. Kerosene a bit. Tiniest grape nose. The buds developed an almost pink hue twoards the top in the last week of flower. (I have not sampled this pheno yet.) As far as preference, this was my second favorite pheno.
Finally, my favorite pheno came from the dumpster leaning side of the line. This one was extremely vigorous all through veg and flower. Had a 2x stretch but the side branching all shot up to create a relatively uniform canopy (only one that had compensating side branches) much tighter internodal structure with much more foliage. Heavy stacking on the main branches with very good support for the weight it puts on from week 7 -9. The resin necks are much smaller on this variety but the buds are completely coated in greasy heads. EXTREME rotten pineapple funk smell. Almost fermenty like carbonated vibe. Pretty unique from everything else I've run. This was the keeper. 
1 favorite has been kept from each pheno for 1 more run to check how the clones handle rather than the germinated plant before I make my final selection. Most likely the dumpster l
Pheno will be the winner due to its unique profiles. Winning selection wi be hit with my sky cuddler double kush male to hunt down that line. 

I'll do a smoke evaluation once everything has had more time to cure. Thanks for the interest. Hopefully this can help "enhance" your knowledge on this great variety from bodhi. Lol


----------



## JMcG (Mar 8, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Anybody grow out any of the Deep Alchemy lines? I'm looking specifically for information on the 12 (vintage Lebanese) but curious about them all.


First... great Bodhi thread! I’ve lurked around for years getting to know his lines and stocking up when I can. I have a decent collection going. I was stoked to get word of the latest drop a couple of hours prior and got the SnuggleFunk, Master of Muppets, Rainbow Serpent, and the Chem skunk Va x SSDD. Pretty stoked on these, they are popping as we speak. 
I also just chopped down some DLA 12 that I got as cuts. They saw some root zone stress during the transition period so they aren’t very pretty but I’ll get some finished bud shots up for you. Great structure on it though, and a bit of blue/ purple came on towards the end. Typical Bodhi frost monsters!
I see Lemon Lotus getting good reviews here. I ran had a pack and didn’t end up with any lemon phenos... almost the opposite, really low terpene levels. It was well received by clients but it didn’t have the Lemon G attributes I was looking for. Maybe I’ll run the rest next...


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 8, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> any info on this plant and the phenotypes you encountered would be greatly appreciated!


I think there's another grow documented on here for this strain, before it got the name it has. I think they were testers back then


----------



## YardG (Mar 8, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> I think there's another grow documented on here for this strain, before it got the name it has. I think they were testers back then


Pretty sure it was ReallyBigJesusFreak's tester run, he called it... uh jeez it was some sort of play on Oscar the Grouch I think.

ETA: Found it, he called it Trashplant


----------



## lambchopedd (Mar 8, 2021)

Did anyone select the Skunk Revival (hs33) packs and receive them yet? Pretty curious to know what the lineage is.


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 8, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Did anyone select the Skunk Revival (hs33) packs and receive them yet? Pretty curious to know what the lineage is.


hippy slayer #33 x 88g13 I believe


----------



## YardG (Mar 8, 2021)

I got one but can't say I looked at it too closely before sticking in a jar ... but yeah, this ^

ETA: I don't think the package revealed anything more, it just said Skunk Hashplant and HS-33 with no explanation of what it meant.


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 8, 2021)

Has anyone grown out the Stardawg x SSDD from Bodhi? About to pop some in a couple of weeks and just curious what to expect. Thanks for any info!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 8, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> hippy slayer #33 x 88g13 I believe


that needs to get into my seed vault ASAP. I missed it, damn!


----------



## copkilller (Mar 8, 2021)

I just placed another order from Great Lakes Genetics

if ya'll grew any of these before i'd love to see some pictures, and any info on any of these would be nice! thanks!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Mar 8, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Has anyone grown out the Stardawg x SSDD from Bodhi? About to pop some in a couple of weeks and just curious what to expect. Thanks for any info!


Look on page 2892. I just asked the same question and @Freshbakd responded with some info and pics.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Mar 8, 2021)

JMcG said:


> First... great Bodhi thread! I’ve lurked around for years getting to know his lines and stocking up when I can. I have a decent collection going. I was stoked to get word of the latest drop a couple of hours prior and got the SnuggleFunk, Master of Muppets, Rainbow Serpent, and the Chem skunk Va x SSDD. Pretty stoked on these, they are popping as we speak.
> I also just chopped down some DLA 12 that I got as cuts. They saw some root zone stress during the transition period so they aren’t very pretty but I’ll get some finished bud shots up for you. Great structure on it though, and a bit of blue/ purple came on towards the end. Typical Bodhi frost monsters!
> I see Lemon Lotus getting good reviews here. I ran had a pack and didn’t end up with any lemon phenos... almost the opposite, really low terpene levels. It was well received by clients but it didn’t have the Lemon G attributes I was looking for. Maybe I’ll run the rest next...


Thanks, looking forward to those pics and perhaps a smoke report?


----------



## YardG (Mar 8, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> that needs to get into my seed vault ASAP. I missed it, damn!


Am I right in thinking most popular freebies show up again in future restocks? I feel like that's been true for the last year+ but maybe it's just wishful thinking on my part (wouldn't mind getting a second pack).


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 8, 2021)

YardG said:


> Am I right in thinking most popular freebies show up again in future restocks? I feel like that's been true for the last year+ but maybe it's just wishful thinking on my part (wouldn't mind getting a second pack).


Seems to be a sort of second round of testing for some strains, for sure.


----------



## YardG (Mar 8, 2021)

I meant as a freebie, from the talk of him "releasing his outdoor skunk revival work to the public" and the very mention of outdoor in relation I reckoned he wasn't necessarily planning on doing more work with it but would like other people to have the opportunity, and that it probably showed some instability during indoor tests which I would think would make it less likely that it would be released for sale?


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 8, 2021)

YardG said:


> I meant as a freebie, from the talk of him "releasing his outdoor skunk revival work to the public" and the very mention of outdoor in relation I reckone he wasn't necessarily planning on doing more work with it but would like other people to have the opportunity, and that it probably showed some instability during indoor tests which I would think would make it less likely it would be released for sale?


I am saying I have noticed freebies are either very rare and/or used as a second, expanded round of testing. Chances are it will be a regular offering once B sees how these packs preform.


----------



## YardG (Mar 8, 2021)

Well... hope you're right!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 9, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> I am saying I have noticed freebies are either very rare and/or used as a second, expanded round of testing. Chances are it will be a regular offering once B sees how these packs preform.


I'm struggling to think of an example where a bodhi freebie has later been offered as a full price pack. Maybe you have some specific examples I'm not remembering that you could share?

On the other hand, I can think of a lot of examples where full price packs are later available as freebies (Forest Queen, Lazy Lightning, etc).


----------



## YardG (Mar 9, 2021)

Speaking of freebies, I keep puffing away on the PNWHP/SSDD and I'm thinking I do really like a number of them. There was a incense-y maybe sandalwood herbal one I liked from the beginning, but others have grown on me... and I'm finding them more potent then I did in the past. Could be I've just come around to more creeperish herb/learned a more effective way of consuming it. I'll be curious to see how what other people make of them.


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 9, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> I'm struggling to think of an example where a bodhi freebie has later been offered as a full price pack. Maybe you have some specific examples I'm not remembering that you could share?
> 
> On the other hand, I can think of a lot of examples where full price packs are later available as freebies (Forest Queen, Lazy Lightning, etc).


I feel like I got lemon lotus as a freebie and I know that’s available to buy as a pack also. Was it for sale initially then offered as a freebie afterward? I know it’s not a new new offering


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 9, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> I'm struggling to think of an example where a bodhi freebie has later been offered as a full price pack. Maybe you have some specific examples I'm not remembering that you could share?
> 
> On the other hand, I can think of a lot of examples where full price packs are later available as freebies (Forest Queen, Lazy Lightning, etc).


To my memory, I thought Mango HP showed up on the for sale list at the same time it was offered as a freebie. I may be wrong...


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 9, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> To my memory, I thought Mango HP showed up on the for sale list at the same time it was offered as a freebie. I may be wrong...


I thought it was more of a full price release, then next drop/restock freebie situation. I feel like bodhi does that with stuff that he really likes or thinks people will really like, but that people aren't buying. Or I could be way off.


----------



## cbizzle (Mar 9, 2021)

YardG said:


> Speaking of freebies, I keep puffing away on the PNWHP/SSDD and I'm thinking I do really like a number of them. There was a incense-y maybe sandalwood herbal one I liked from the beginning, but others have grown on me... and I'm finding them more potent then I did in the past. Could be I've just come around to more creeperish herb/learned a more effective way of consuming it. I'll be curious to see how what other people make of them.


Sounds damn awesome. I just looked and I had picked up the PNWHP x Snow Lotus. Maybe good ones to be had there as well.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 9, 2021)

Granola Funk A day or two before harvest

Beautiful plant with stiff stems, orange hairs, smells wonderfully wookie, nice structure...Im hoping to double the yield next run...Im really happy the way this plant turned out, minus the yield


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 9, 2021)

Some rare bodhi 
DLA 6
uw black x goldstar


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 9, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Some rare bodhi
> DLA 6
> uw black x goldstarView attachment 4848528


Gold Star x Snow Lotus was good, I can't imagine that cross you have being anything but good also.
DLA 6 was on my list, but I haven't seen it for sale in a while.


----------



## copkilller (Mar 9, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Granola Funk A day or two before harvest
> 
> Beautiful plant with stiff stems, orange hairs, smells wonderfully wookie, nice structure...Im hoping to double the yield next run...Im really happy the way this plant turned out, minus the yield
> 
> View attachment 4848508


same, my granola funks are tiny, but extreemly frosty


----------



## 2seepictures (Mar 10, 2021)

GG4 x SSDD Freebie

Smells pretty strong, but not the strongest (8/10). Chocolate coffee rubber chem is my best attempt at describing the smells. A bit leafier and not as frosty as Space Monkey or GG4 RIL, but still sufficient trichome coverage. Similar growth habits to all the SSDD that I've tried but slightly better calyx to leaf ratio. Trichomes are a bit on the stickier side than Space Monkey which felt powdery to me. The effects are very nice and lean towards SSDD in my opinion. Great night time medicine for relaxing. Has much more of what most people label a traditional Indica experience vs Space Monkey's more hybrid effects. Was labeled Outdoor Only but didn't notice any intersex traits. My first experience with the SSDD father, would definitely be interested in sampling some more.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 10, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> View attachment 4849102View attachment 4849103
> View attachment 4849104
> 
> GG4 x SSDD Freebie
> ...


Sounds delicious!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 10, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> View attachment 4849102View attachment 4849103
> View attachment 4849104
> 
> GG4 x SSDD Freebie
> ...


Looks great! Im telling you all, SSDD is the indica Id recommend for night time sleep purposes. 88g13hp can be sedating with the right cross and pheno, but Ive never gotten over the pure bliss that SSDD can bring. It doesnt knock me out, but it does relax me to the point that I can fall asleep naturally. THAT is a real medicinal effect.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 10, 2021)

The cut of cluster funk I have will legit put you to sleep in a warm fuzzy way. Go a few tokes over the line and it’s a green out, replace your favorite piece of glass kind of moment.


----------



## mindriot (Mar 10, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Looks great! Im telling you all, SSDD is the indica Id recommend for night time sleep purposes. 88g13hp can be sedating with the right cross and pheno, but Ive never gotten over the pure bliss that SSDD can bring. It doesnt knock me out, but it does relax me to the point that I can fall asleep naturally. THAT is a real medicinal effect.


 Is there a SSDD x 88g13hp? I find the SSDD like a warm blanket for the brain, very anti-anxiety.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 10, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> To my memory, I thought Mango HP showed up on the for sale list at the same time it was offered as a freebie. I may be wrong...


Over the years for sale packs have been turned in to freebies and been for sale at the same time and after the freebies are gone.
For example when I started I made small orders. i bought 20 packs of Love Triangle. And ended up getting a 100 freebies of it at the same time.
I was worried I would never get rid of them. But they were around until last year. and sold a lotttt of them and got more as freebies.
So it works both ways. At 1 point I had 600 packs of soul mate freebies and they are all gone but I still have them as for sale packs now. 

And sometimes I think Mr B cleans the fridge out and find things that are forgotten about. That is what happens to me.

Well sence I am here let share some new bodhi swag that I just ordered. koozies and a new sticker.



And a Pic of 1 of the Sunshine 4 (Bodhi) Crosses I made  Grown to perfection by Mass medical


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 10, 2021)

copkilller said:


> day 52 flower, think i might harvest some of these pretty soon, sometimes i let plants "ripen" for a long time and it increases the cloudy thricome and some density, but I THINK sometimes the plants loose their smell when just baking under the light not really growing... right?
> 
> terpenado - smells like a strawberry flavor cigar
> View attachment 4845054
> ...


I have a purple wookie that smells and taste like fruit loops(wife said fruity pebbles). My tester plant was impressive and I took as many clones of it as I could the 2nd time around. I just started flowering it yesterday, so I'm still in the boring stage lol.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 10, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Its literally in ziplocks with nothing else...You know what im goiing to throw a handful in some soil of the really old ones and ill put a pic up...Im a do that right now...
> 
> Ok i threw a handful in a pot, like 60 seeds from the most oldest looking ziplock covered in old dirt and holes in the ziplock...Lets see what happens
> 
> To think, I was a young man when I made those seeds, enjoy your youth it goes by so dam fast, then health problems start......


Look at all the seedlings breaking soil, no pre soak, no napkin, just chuck the 18-20 year old seeds from a ziplock with holes in it covered in dirt into a pot put some water and wallah... They sprouted faster then the ones I pay a 100 dollars for

Too bad I have no room for them


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 10, 2021)

That koozie tho. I like it more than the dragons blood. Do I need another order though.....:

Bad Dawg, will laughing lemon be restocked? I want a second pack, and a second pack of blue sunshine; so maybe I do need another order


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 10, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> That koozie tho. I like it more than the dragons blood. Do I need another order though.....:
> 
> Bad Dawg, will laughing lemon be restocked? I want a second pack, and a second pack of blue sunshine; so maybe I do need another order


Are there ever restocks of Supernatural Selections crosses? I've only been following a little over a year and I haven't noticed any.


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 10, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Are there ever restocks of Supernatural Selections crosses? I've only been following a little over a year and I haven't noticed any.


This was my first supernatural so you know more than I do for sure


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 10, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> This was my first supernatural so you know more than I do for sure


I need to start grabbing them by the pair maybe. Too late for most(Eternal Sunshine still out there) previous ones, but in the future that's my plan.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 10, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Are there ever restocks of Supernatural Selections crosses? I've only been following a little over a year and I haven't noticed any.


It depends on the specific cross, I think. Like you said, Eternal Sunshine is still available. I think Dreadbread is still available too. But all of the Space Probes were limited, and your guess is as good as mine on the Eden Transmission--though I'd tend to believe it was all sent to the one bank to sell through.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 10, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> It depends on the specific cross, I think. Like you said, Eternal Sunshine is still available. I think Dreadbread is still available too. But all of the Space Probes were limited, and your guess is as good as mine on the Eden Transmission--though I'd tend to believe it was all sent to the one bank to sell through.


We missed Soar, also available.

Edit: I didn't see Cherry Queen get a restock so?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 10, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> We missed Soar, also available.
> 
> Edit: I didn't see Cherry Queen get a restock so?


See? There are some that don't completely sell out instantly.


----------



## copkilller (Mar 10, 2021)

hollyweed day 58 flowering
so pretty
smells like kush/milk


----------



## crisnpropa (Mar 10, 2021)

Cherry queen was restocked at jbcseeds and I helped myself to the last available pack.

Does anyone have any indication if/when there will be another Bodhi BOGO??

That would be very exciting if indeed it was on the near horizon.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 10, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Cherry queen was restocked at jbcseeds and I helped myself to the last available pack.
> 
> Does anyone have any indication if/when there will be another Bodhi BOGO??
> 
> That would be very exciting if indeed it was on the near horizon.


I should check jbc more often. I've never bought my Bodhi anywhere but GLG.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Mar 10, 2021)

copkilller said:


> hollyweed day 58 flowering
> so pretty
> smells like kush/milk
> View attachment 4849598View attachment 4849599View attachment 4849600


Beautiful structure, resin production and fade on that lady there copkiller. She's gonna be something for sure. Can't wait for the report on her. Keep us posted bro. Cheers!


----------



## Stickyjones (Mar 10, 2021)

@Bad Dawg what's the cross? Those are some very impressive numbers. I just finished up one of your lvtk x lbf crosses and it is for for sure


----------



## colonelcrackers (Mar 10, 2021)

Stickyjones said:


> @Bad Dawg what's the cross? Those are some very impressive numbers. I just finished up one of your lvtk x lbf crosses and it is for for sure


Sticky it looks to be Putang x Sunshine 4.

What did you think of the LVTK x LBF? Have you run any of his other freebies?


----------



## Bears_win (Mar 10, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Some rare bodhi
> DLA 6
> uw black x goldstarView attachment 4848528


That DLA 6 is a sweet example of a middle eastern indica that has been cultivated for a long long time.

Would recommend F2s on it. I’m sure you could go to ranya and it’s common as cookies, but here in America it’s a rarer bird.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Mar 10, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> What did you think of the LVTK x LBF? Have you run any of his other freebies?


I wish to chuck-in my opinion please. Courtesy of a friend who also happens to contribute to this thread, i got some Bad Dawg freebie Atonic CBD X LBF seeds. She's enjoying the afternoon sun, lounging in a solo cup; a vigorous and happy young lady.


----------



## bent pencil (Mar 10, 2021)

Mothers Hashplant week 5.
Smells like bubblegum and rubber


----------



## bent pencil (Mar 10, 2021)

GLG hooked it up with great freebies


----------



## Stickyjones (Mar 11, 2021)

@colonelcrackers 
It turned out really nice, had dense frosty buds. Smell is like lemon aid and buzz is strong on the mind and body.


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 11, 2021)

A little update on my Blueberry Spliff - I mean Banana Spliff! Four of them are ready to flip into the big-top tonight. Took a cutting of each one, like I will do with the remaining 4 next week. Did I say Blueberry Spliff? Yes, one of them (that I'm praying is male) has a definite blueberry scent to it! I know I know, way too early to get excited about such things, but one can dream right? A couple others I can confirm have a fainter, yet positively banana scent. One of these is begging to start flowering, I can see she has some tiny white pistils coming out already!
Fingers crossed and all my cuttings root!


BR


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 11, 2021)

I took down my granola funk, it oozes resin and potency, very happy with the quality


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Mar 11, 2021)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Explain cuz goji gives awesome yields and pretty good branch strength. SSDD can be more squat. I would have thought they would balance each other out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and now he's using the SSDD TO MAKE NEW CROSSES SO HMM.


----------



## copkilller (Mar 11, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> I took down my granola funk, it oozes resin and potency, very happy with the quality


mine is pure rubber/skunk, what does yours smell like


----------



## Judio_gardens (Mar 11, 2021)

treme


copkilller said:


> mine is pure rubber/skunk, what does yours smell like


Ive got a selection that smells very similar with some lavender funk to it. Everyone loves that flower. Extreme resin producer as well


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 11, 2021)

copkilller said:


> mine is pure rubber/skunk, what does yours smell like


Smells like what I assume to be “Wookie” being that I had space monkeys that smell similar...Both my granola funk females smell the same...


----------



## Psyphish (Mar 12, 2021)

Granola Funk has phenos all over the place. The best one I found (that I immediately lost to the cops lol) had tight bright purple buds that reeked of sweet soda pop. Very nice trichome coverage, fast flowering too. I only got to sample her a couple of times, loved the high both times. I still have a pack I might have to go through eventually.


----------



## Boogieblack (Mar 12, 2021)

Has anyone grown his vintage Pakistani from a ways back?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 12, 2021)

Anything with Wookie 15 genes is going to stink the place up.


----------



## timmah1979 (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi everyone, newbie here. Stumbled on this site researching Bodhi, and this place is great. Thanks for all who contribute. Quick intro and apologies if I violate any protocol.

First time indoor run in 25 years. Strains are ILGM, strains don't really matter now but while ILGM is great, either the genetics or myself caused all 6 of my girls to herm. Live and learn. Fast forward to a couple weeks ago, reserching different breeders, I came across Bodhis name. Seems to be around a long time, with a following, and thus I landed on this thread. 

Reading through, it looks like 88g13hp cross is what I am after. I think indica leaning lends better (height limitations), produces fun colors, and based on what you guys say, might have less tendency to herm. In so concerned Ill do another run just to have the same issue.

I placed an order with GLG prior to reading this, so only 2 are of the 88g13. Here is what I have.
clusterfunk
banana spliff
strawberry goji
lazy lightning
star flight guava
purple unicorn x ssdd

Based on that brief intro, just start the hp strains? Ive got a couple other breeders to try, I won't muddy the water here, but would love feedback from you all.

Thanks again for all the information!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 12, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Hi everyone, newbie here. Stumbled on this site researching Bodhi, and this place is great. Thanks for all who contribute. Quick intro and apologies if I violate any protocol.
> 
> First time indoor run in 25 years. Strains are ILGM, strains don't really matter now but while ILGM is great, either the genetics or myself caused all 6 of my girls to herm. Live and learn. Fast forward to a couple weeks ago, reserching different breeders, I came across Bodhis name. Seems to be around a long time, with a following, and thus I landed on this thread.
> 
> ...


Welcome! I think you're whole list would be a great place to start with Bodhi.


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 12, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> (height limitations)


how squat would they have to be? I have a Banana Spliff in flower, no hp in that one, but is pretty short. Topped once, in 4gal under 150watt hps.
She's due to get fed tomorrow, I can measure the height if you want



hillbill said:


> Anything with Wookie 15 genes is going to stink the place up.


You think my low temps toning down the stench, cause halfway thru flowering is not bad at all. I have no filters. She smells great up close though


----------



## timmah1979 (Mar 12, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> how squat would they have to be? I have a Banana Spliff in flower, no hp in that one, but is pretty short. Topped once, in 4gal under 150watt hps.
> She's due to get fed tomorrow, I can measure the height if you want
> 
> 
> You think my low temps toning down the stench, cause halfway thru flowering is not bad at all. I have no filters. She smells great up close though


Tent is 79, but manufacturer recommends 15" above light and 30" above canopy! Its an hlg its quite intense, and Im only at 70 percent so I probably can get away with 24". To answer your question directly, no more than 36" including pot height. Im learning LST techniques to help, but still super inexperienced.


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 12, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Its an hlg its quite intense, and Im only at 70 percent


Yea they're serious lights, I'm using a 135watter for autos atm. I think spliff would be manageable with your limits, if you top and train. Actually I think you would have to do that with just about anything you throw in there. 
One way I know to keep the plants small is to use smaller containers, but the yield is gonna suffer obviously.


----------



## Sqwee (Mar 12, 2021)

I'd consider a SCROG with screen height around 24". 5 gal fabric pots are around 12-13" tall. Would let you veg your plants around 1 foot and then start training to fill your screen. Should keep your canopy within your height limit or close when they're done stretching in flower if you stick to indica dominant plants. Then use a sprayer tank for watering to save your back. 

Thats pretty much what I do when I flower in my 2x2x5 during the summer when its too hot in the garage to use my larger tents.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 12, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> how squat would they have to be? I have a Banana Spliff in flower, no hp in that one, but is pretty short. Topped once, in 4gal under 150watt hps.
> She's due to get fed tomorrow, I can measure the height if you want
> 
> 
> You think my low temps toning down the stench, cause halfway thru flowering is not bad at all. I have no filters. She smells great up close though


Second half of flower will be loud. I bet.


----------



## OSBuds (Mar 12, 2021)

WTF?
Black Dog LED is using the name "Bodhi's Garden" in a Blog post title.
Anybody else seen this? This should get back to Bodhi.









Education


Black Dog LED has been a leader in the design and manufacturing of innovative grow light technology since 2010. Experience the high-power, high-yield full spectrum grow lights that are unique to Black Dog LED, and be sure to check out our grow kits and accessories too!




www.blackdogled.com


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 12, 2021)

OSBuds said:


> WTF?
> Black Dog LED is using the name "Bodhi's Garden" in a Blog post title.
> Anybody else seen this? This should get back to Bodhi.
> 
> ...


lol, Google Bodhi dude. It’s a very common word.


----------



## grohio (Mar 12, 2021)

OSBuds said:


> WTF?
> Black Dog LED is using the name "Bodhi's Garden" in a Blog post title.
> Anybody else seen this? This should get back to Bodhi.
> 
> ...


Bodhi was a noun way before it was a person. Lol. Enlightenment!


----------



## YardG (Mar 12, 2021)

I'm gonna guess the dog's name is Bodhi?


----------



## 2seepictures (Mar 12, 2021)

Psyphish said:


> Granola Funk has phenos all over the place. The best one I found (that I immediately lost to the cops lol) had tight bright purple buds that reeked of sweet soda pop. Very nice trichome coverage, fast flowering too. I only got to sample her a couple of times, loved the high both times. I still have a pack I might have to go through eventually.


The variation in phenos seems in line with what I've noticed from Granola Funk as well. To me the effects didn't seem too special on the few I sampled but all the praises towards GF I'm seeing lately makes me want to retry it. Definitely some extremely photogenic plants to be found in that line, especially in the F2s. Any specific medicinal benefits you guys noticing in your favorite Granola Funk phenos?

Old picture
GF (F1) #3


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 12, 2021)

Here is my 8-light setup, 2x tents and a built room. I have magenta hashplant, Lemon wookie, and Purple wookie that just started to flower. I took a entire clone box of purple wookie but I lost it during the freeze, but I still had the original clones that I took so I didn't lose anything. I just wanted to run the full run with this purple wookie that I found. Anyways, I now have 2 boxes of purple wookie clones. From the tester that I had of it, it was deep purple, frosty, and smelled/tasted like fruity cereal. It's possibly the most attractive strain that I have grown. The tester really wasn't that big, so I can't say what the effects are, just that it was very purple and tasted very good. I'll update with pics as they come, week #1 of flower right now...
Also, I'm having a little trouble deciding on what pack to plant next. I have Dazzleberry x2, Pinesoul x2, Granola Funk x3, Divine Intervention, and Black Raz. I'm leaning towards Divine intervention because my wife wants sativa and I probably have an indica dom Purple Wookie. Thanks!!!

The tents have Earthboxes and they seem too small, so I started building my own SIPs that work much better.


----------



## BugattiOH (Mar 12, 2021)

Green pantsuit said:


> I was wondering about that Dream Axis. There were some lovely ladies in those testers.


Would you suggest the lemon Thai X OMG cross? How unique was the effect? I think it's called Laughing Lemon now. Thx man


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 12, 2021)

Been busy! Howdy to all. Temps have been all over as of late but my beds are hanging in there. Was having a few issues etc. Here is a pic of my 2 dla10 keepers from last round. Still happy considering temp and humidity issues I have had. Day 33-35 (without counting lol). Not worried at all as these gals pack it on heavy towered the end of flower. HEAVY HEAVY BUDS. IMO a half gallon jar sits around 4oz (give or take). Rarely do I get less per jar. The dla10 averages 5.5+ per half gallon ball jars. In the right setting prob a good cash cropper and smokes very well taken at 9 weeks (both phenos). I dont give a damn as it is personal but still wow...

Hope everyone is healthy and grows are going well. 

Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 12, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Here is my 8-light setup, 2x tents and a built room. I have magenta hashplant, Lemon wookie, and Purple wookie that just started to flower. I took a entire clone box of purple wookie but I lost it during the freeze, but I still had the original clones that I took so I didn't lose anything. I just wanted to run the full run with this purple wookie that I found. Anyways, I now have 2 boxes of purple wookie clones. From the tester that I had of it, it was deep purple, frosty, and smelled/tasted like fruity cereal. It's possibly the most attractive strain that I have grown. The tester really wasn't that big, so I can't say what the effects are, just that it was very purple and tasted very good. I'll update with pics as they come, week #1 of flower right now...
> Also, I'm having a little trouble deciding on what pack to plant next. I have Dazzleberry x2, Pinesoul x2, Granola Funk x3, Divine Intervention, and Black Raz. I'm leaning towards Divine intervention because my wife wants sativa and I probably have an indica dom Purple Wookie. Thanks!!!
> View attachment 4851566View attachment 4851567View attachment 4851568
> The tents have Earthboxes and they seem too small, so I started building my own SIPs that work much better.



Very cool and very happy looking plants. We'll done


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 12, 2021)

Howdy folks... it's been a while. Took an overall internet hiatus for a while... it was refreshing. RIU is all I really missed to be honest. I got some seeds wet today. I've seen some of the prior talk and pics for some of these but I'm eager to hear any new impressions and info on these crosses.

2 Endor Score
2 Terpenado
2 DLA-9 (Kush 4)
1 DLA-4 (Kashmir)
3 Black Triangle F2 (Generic Seeds via GLG holiday promotion)
3 Bad Dawg Dragon Fighters

Wish me luck. I've been perpetually thwarted from successful growing for SO long now. Curveball obstacles from all directions (grow issues and/or life circumstances) keep buggering up The Operation one way or another. I think I'm only going to run them in 1 gallon pots with a minimal veg time. I'd really just like to get them sexed and cloned, and a little variety stash to hold me over personally til the next grow (BUYING bud is maddening). Finding a nice clone worth running again out of one of these strains would be great, but I really just want to smoke some Bodhi bud asap. I'll shoot higher next time.


----------



## Zett66 (Mar 12, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Howdy folks... it's been a while. Took an overall internet hiatus for a while... it was refreshing. RIU is all I really missed to be honest. I got some seeds wet today. I've seen some of the prior talk and pics for some of these but I'm eager to hear any new impressions and info on these crosses.
> 
> 2 Endor Score
> 2 Terpenado
> ...


My last run was Terpenado and I got 4 females and 1 was clearly a different feno type with very fluffy looking buds. I made F2s and called the once from her Mrs Fluffy Bud. Its more fruity\orange leaning and looks very unique. The other pheno really smells like strawberry, which makes sense for the cross. High is balanced with a bit more indica leaning


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 12, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> My last run was Terpenado and I got 4 females and 1 was clearly a different feno type with very fluffy looking buds. I made F2s and called the once from her Mrs Fluffy Bud. Its more fruity\orange leaning and looks very unique. The other pheno really smells like strawberry, which makes sense for the cross. High is balanced with a bit more indica leaning


So what's your verdict on those? Keeper-worthy or good-but-not-outstanding? I've heard people saying positive things about Terpenado but I haven't noticed anyone truly rave about anything they've found there yet.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Mar 13, 2021)

OSBuds said:


> WTF?
> Black Dog LED is using the name "Bodhi's Garden" in a Blog post title.
> Anybody else seen this? This should get back to Bodhi.
> 
> ...


Get back to who the seed guy or Patrick Swayze? Fuck it, let's tell em both.

That's funnier if you read that in a Hedberg kinda way.


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 13, 2021)

Banana Spliff - not drinking as fast as I would like, still need to wait another day before I can feed. 



Blue Sunshine - moving right along, can't quite put my finger on the smell yet, but it's sweet and complex enough to get most cannaseurs intrigued.
I am excited about having a clone of this one, by the time I'm done vegging the clone, I should know what the smoke is like. New milestone for me as a grower. 


Sorry for crappy pics, but don't even have an overhang light in the room atm, and the hps is throwing off the colors.


----------



## Zett66 (Mar 13, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> So what's your verdict on those? Keeper-worthy or good-but-not-outstanding? I've heard people saying positive things about Terpenado but I haven't noticed anyone truly rave about anything they've found there yet.


I wouldnt really know TBH. It was my 4th grow ever and I still change things every grow. I just got my soil dialed in when re using and re admending it. The MHP showed me it was actually too strong and I gave water only for 4 weeks now, still everthing nice and green, flowers getting fat and first trichomes at only week 3 of flower.

Terpenados should have run a week or two longer. I had them for 9 full weeks under 12 12 after about 5 or 6 weeks veg. It didnt stretch as much as the MHP or starflight guava did, so I think good for indoors. I think they only doubled, the MHP just trippled on me. I dont do keepers yet, still little underground until I move, so Im limited with what I can do. I want to keep the strains around though, so I try to F2 all the once I run at least. polinated too many bud sights though that run, have over 100 seeds, 30 to 40 would be enough, so MHP I just polinated 2 sights lowe branches last night.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Mar 13, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Get back to who the seed guy or Patrick Swayze? .....


Nice, a Point Break (1991) film reference, a classic surfing bank robber story. Also w Keanu Reeves playing a federal agent, haha.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Mar 13, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Banana Spliff - .....
> Blue Sunshine - ..........


Banana Spliff please share the effects w us! The Banana OG i tried years ago had a very happy, blissful and content high and just floating. Like that feeling of going to the mountains or beach. It felt a lot like Goji OG but a tiny bit more trippy, a vacation for the mind. (Please bodhi, release a Banana Hashplant!)
(I am not promoting 1 seedbank over another, i have used a few diff. ones.)
But headiegardens has 7 packs left of Blue Sunshine. The Blue Dream can be medically helpful for me as it is very anti-anxiety! And i can still work while medicated.


----------



## copkilller (Mar 13, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Howdy folks... it's been a while. Took an overall internet hiatus for a while... it was refreshing. RIU is all I really missed to be honest. I got some seeds wet today. I've seen some of the prior talk and pics for some of these but I'm eager to hear any new impressions and info on these crosses.
> 
> 2 Endor Score
> 2 Terpenado
> ...


i can tell you that terpenado is the first plant to finish in my 6 bodhi strain grow, i think day 60
buds are small-ish and leafy
absolutely encrusted in resin
i pinpoint the smell to amazing "strawberry flavor cigar/soda"


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 13, 2021)

copkilller said:


> i can tell you that terpenado is the first plant to finish in my 6 bodhi strain grow, i think day 60
> buds are small-ish and leafy
> absolutely encrusted in resin
> i pinpoint the smell to amazing "strawberry flavor cigar/soda"
> View attachment 4852170


 Looks lovely!


----------



## copkilller (Mar 14, 2021)

Terpenado harvest day!
flipped at 22 day from seed, 62 days flowering, 84 days total
strong, beautiful, fucking crazy smell of artificial strawberry
first plant to finish out of 15 plants of 6 bodhi strains


----------



## grohio (Mar 14, 2021)

Hows the yield?


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 14, 2021)

Silver Mountain 
No mention of Bodhi, but surely it's one of his.
This is within driving distance from me, but man dispensaries are expensive  nice description though


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 14, 2021)

Silver mountain. Was over a 8pk. You have reminded me to hunt the rest... thanks!


----------



## sadboy92 (Mar 14, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Terpenado harvest day!
> flipped at 22 day from seed, 62 days flowering, 84 days total
> strong, beautiful, fucking crazy smell of artificial strawberry
> first plant to finish out of 15 plants of 6 bodhi strains
> ...


Just for reference, what size fabric pot is that?


----------



## sadboy92 (Mar 14, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Silver mountain. Was over a 8pk. You have reminded me to hunt the rest... thanks!View attachment 4853301


Wow. Maybe I should grab some pinball wizard...


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 14, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Silver mountain. Was over a 8pk. You have reminded me to hunt the rest... thanks!View attachment 4853301


Plz giff to me nowz......thx


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 14, 2021)

Black Light Fantasy
I wont show this strain, pheno again but this is goood stuff


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 14, 2021)

All 8 Banana Spliff are on 12/12 now. I took cuttings from the last 4 tonight and in they go. There is a cutting of each one now
some high-tech cloning technology right here

Always works. 2 in bloom I can confirm female already  

BR


----------



## copkilller (Mar 14, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Just for reference, what size fabric pot is that?


3gal


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 14, 2021)

And here they are in my 4x4 tent under the ts3000.
My last run before summer starts

Looking forward to seeing how these develope


----------



## HaroldRocks (Mar 14, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Silver mountain. Was over a 8pk. You have reminded me to hunt the rest... thanks!View attachment 4853301



very NICE!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 14, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> All 8 Banana Spliff are on 12/12 now. I took cuttings from the last 4 tonight and in they go. There is a cutting of each one now
> some high-tech cloning technology right here
> View attachment 4853517
> Always works. 2 in bloom I can confirm female already
> ...


I spent $600 on a cloning setup with a aero cloner and water chiller, but it didn't work as well as rooting cubes and a box like what you have. Sometimes, stuff like this just works better...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 14, 2021)

Hows the potency and yield on the Sun Ra? Lookin at running it outdoors this year. I figure it's probably killer given the lineage. Space Monkey is the other wookie hybrid I have run from him and it's killer. Got a sunshine daydream girl that's gonna go outside too. Hope it's killer I only had a couple seeds left.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 14, 2021)

I had bad luck with Sun Ra, I only had 2 females.... Unfortunatly I culled them because they were below average...I think both of mines mid flower smelled very strongly of mangoes...I bought them after seeing a pic of it way back in the thread


----------



## hillbill (Mar 15, 2021)

Got two Sun Ra looking great at 5 plus weeks, bigger than most with the bigger extremely frosty so far. We will see what happens.


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 15, 2021)

She devoured herself while I was waiting for her to dry out so I could feed again. 
Banana Spliff 


I top-dressed with FFOF amended with EWC and Dr.Earth 4-6-4 + gave her 500ppm Big bloom, Tiger Bloom and Epsom mix. Hope she likes it


----------



## copkilller (Mar 15, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Silver mountain. Was over a 8pk. You have reminded me to hunt the rest... thanks!View attachment 4853301


damn bro, thats like the heaviest looking bodhi plant ive seed


----------



## copkilller (Mar 15, 2021)

grohio said:


> Hows the yield?


super light, airy fluffy leafy buds, the only way this one is a keeper is if the smoke is out of this world, and it might be, it smells crazy


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks for the Terpenado reports, guys. That bud of yours, @copkilller , is gorgeous. We'll see... seems like a bit of a wildcard but I'm excited to see what happens.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Mar 15, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> She devoured herself ......
> Banana Spliff
> View attachment 4853714View attachment 4853715


A big thank you to all who show 2 plant images like these 2 excellent pix do. A top view and also a pic of the side view of the plant. I really learn a lot when i see the plant's structure, canopy and branching from the side. Another recent excellent example of a side view pic would be Terpenado by @copkiller post #57,970 posted yesterday.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 15, 2021)

copkilller said:


> damn bro, thats like the heaviest looking bodhi plant ive seed


 I had that gal in a 7 gallon fabric pot. Organic dry ammendments only. Tbh in one of my beds with a good veg I prob could have pulled 12pk+. She was a heavy set girl. Also had the 3 branch per node thing going and I assume that only helped! Thanks for the kind words!

Happy growing


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Mar 15, 2021)

Bought 4 packs from JBC and got 2 freebie packs:

Eternal Sunshine
Space Cake
Umeboshi
Mountain Temple

Freebies- PNW Hashplant x Snow Lotus & WOMO

I popped 4 seeds of PNW Hashplant x Snow Lotus last night and saving the rest until I have more space. Couldn’t find tester grow logs though. I’m so pumped!!


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 15, 2021)

Lambda Genetics said:


> Bought 4 packs from JBC and got 2 freebie packs:
> 
> Eternal Sunshine
> Space Cake
> ...


Mountain Temple - pop 'em if you got 'em asap! They are pretty old. True warriors are going to come out of my pack. They've been through a hot mailbox and freezer temps.


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Mar 15, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Mountain Temple - pop 'em if you got 'em asap! They are pretty old. True warriors are going to come out of my pack. They've been through a hot mailbox and freezer temps.


Yeah? I’ll do it.

Will post with an update later tonight and pop the whole pack and make room for the whole pack as I kill some underperforming moms in the next few weeks!


----------



## copkilller (Mar 15, 2021)

Lambda Genetics said:


> Yeah? I’ll do it.
> 
> Will post with an update later tonight and pop the whole pack and make room for the whole pack as I kill some underperforming moms in the next few weeks!


yeah, mountain temple is the best smelling plant i've grown
i ordered a bunch more seeds, i want to pheno hunt that strain specifically
here's one of my 2 mountain temple females at day 55 or something


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 15, 2021)

copkilller said:


> yeah, mountain temple is the best smelling plant i've grown
> i ordered a bunch more seeds, i want to pheno hunt that strain specifically
> here's one of my 2 mountain temple females at day 55 or something
> View attachment 4854051


How were your germination rates?!


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Mar 15, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Mountain Temple - pop 'em if you got 'em asap! They are pretty old. True warriors are going to come out of my pack. They've been through a hot mailbox and freezer temps.


Did it immediately! I’m surprised! I received 12 seeds from the pack and not the stated 11! Blessed by B from the past haha


----------



## copkilller (Mar 15, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> How were your germination rates?!


6 outta 6
4 males


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Mar 15, 2021)

Lambda Genetics said:


> Did it immediately! I’m surprised! I received 12 seeds from the pack and not the stated 11! Blessed by B from the past haha


That happens a lot! Most of my Bodhi packs have had 12 seeds in them.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Mar 15, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Mountain Temple - pop 'em if you got 'em asap! They are pretty old. True warriors are going to come out of my pack. They've been through a hot mailbox and freezer temps.


Do you know how old they are? I'm not trying to be a jerk I just bought a pack and I guess I was under the impression this was a current F1.


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 15, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Do you know how old they are?


I can't say for sure but I think I remember people running them in 2014? @Boosky, do you know?

Edit: Mountain Temple was for sure on sale in early 2013. I would guess this was made in 2011-2012 so they are about a decade old.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Mar 15, 2021)

it might be sort of a new old stock kinda thing?


----------



## Boosky (Mar 15, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> I can't say for sure but I think I remember people running them in 2014? @Boosky, do you know?


I think I had mine for about 5-6 years. They all popped when I grew them, around May of 2020. I just popped some older Bodhi, White Lotus and Cougar Milk, they all popped. From the same lot when I bought the Mountain Temple, they will germinate.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 15, 2021)

Is mountain temple fluffy? Im looking for a new heavy dense yielder, cannaventure lvtk is my only heavy yielder atm


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Mar 15, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Is mountain temple fluffy? Im looking for a new heavy dense yielder, cannaventure lvtk is my only heavy yielder atm











Bodhi Goji Og And Mountain Temple


Lookin good mt




www.thcfarmer.com





this smoke report told me everything about the Mountain Temple and encouraged me to pop the whole pack!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 15, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Is mountain temple fluffy? Im looking for a new heavy dense yielder, cannaventure lvtk is my only heavy yielder atm


Not fluffy but spear shaped and medium density. Not a heavy dense yielder, awesome smoke though and unique.


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 15, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Mountain Temple - pop 'em if you got 'em asap! They are pretty old. True warriors are going to come out of my pack. They've been through a hot mailbox and freezer temps.


So wait. On fresh restocks it’s new old stock from Mr. B? I just got a pack of MT last month from GLG.

wish I could find another Appalachia male cross as I like things in twos


----------



## copkilller (Mar 15, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Is mountain temple fluffy? Im looking for a new heavy dense yielder, cannaventure lvtk is my only heavy yielder atm


yeah, it's fluffy if you ask me


----------



## raggyb (Mar 15, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> A big thank you to all who show 2 plant images like these 2 excellent pix do. A top view and also a pic of the side view of the plant. I really learn a lot when i see the plant's structure, canopy and branching from the side. Another recent excellent example of a side view pic would be Terpenado by @copkiller post #57,970 posted yesterday.


noted


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 15, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> So wait. On fresh restocks it’s new old stock from Mr. B? I just got a pack of MT last month from GLG.
> 
> wish I could find another Appalachia male cross as I like things in twos


I believe so but I can't say for sure. To my knowledge he just made Mountain Temple once. Around 2012-2013 he lost the Appalachia male for good, as well as 100's of different pollen jars when Miss Bodhi accidentally unplugged his mini fridge. So before he lost the male he could've made two batches. I'd say Mountain Temple packs are 10 years old.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Mar 15, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> So wait. On fresh restocks it’s new old stock from Mr. B? I just got a pack of MT last month from GLG.
> 
> wish I could find another Appalachia male cross as I like things in twos


B-man says during his interview on The Pot Cast that he has a literal ton of beans made, vacuum sealed and stored away for safe keeping in the deep freezer that he breaks out to work lines from and release as named crosses or drop as freebies on occasion. Seems like that's the source of "new" drops of beans from his retired males like the PNW Hashplant x Snow Lotus freebie that dropped recently at JBC I believe. Can't remember exactly when during the interview he dropped that info, but I believe it was during part 1. I'd have to go back and listen (again). Cheers!


----------



## colonelcrackers (Mar 15, 2021)

Lambda Genetics said:


> Bought 4 packs from JBC and got 2 freebie packs:
> 
> Eternal Sunshine
> Space Cake
> ...


Bro, those PNW Hashplant x Snow Lotus are gonna be fucking fire. I'm guessing that's probably the closest thing you'll find nowadays to his old Tranquil Elephantizer/V2/Remix crosses. Keep us posted, please. 

I know there are some grow photos on IG of the Eternal Sunshine, I believe it was by the account Chronicle of the Sinsemillian. They were fucking enormous donkey dick colas at around 80 something days. Plus a good ways back in this thread RBJF posted some info about the strain that it was an amazing "cup of coffee" sativa with a sweet effervescent aroma and a get-shit-done high. 12-16 weeks though, that shit comes at a price my man. He said he liked it better than Soar which is I believe is the Punto Rojo x OMG (Supernatural).

Again, keep us posted. I picked up that Umeboshi so I'm hopeful to see some grows of it soon before I get around to getting them wet. Cheers!


----------



## 2seepictures (Mar 15, 2021)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Hows the potency and yield on the Sun Ra? Lookin at running it outdoors this year. I figure it's probably killer given the lineage. Space Monkey is the other wookie hybrid I have run from him and it's killer. Got a sunshine daydream girl that's gonna go outside too. Hope it's killer I only had a couple seeds left.


For me Space Monkey has been considerably more powerful than SunRa. Both are frosty and smell very strong. I can keep consuming and remain functional with SunRa but definitely not Space Monkey. Feels like a Sativa SSDD to me. The size and vigor definitely seem to favor SunRa. Personally I really enjoy the effects of the SunRa, but I could also see someone being less than thrilled about it if they require higher potency.


----------



## Shagplo (Mar 15, 2021)

Hey All, new here and looking for some info from peeps that have experience with Bodhi genetics.
I've been gifted these beans.

Master Hashplant (master kush x 88g13/hp) ,
forest queen (strawberry milk x 88g13/hp),
terpenado 2020 (strawberry milk x wookies),
4 Play (chem 4 x wookies).

My question is which one or two of these for my next run? I'm really into washing and pressing bubble hash right now and want to pick the best cultivars for giving me the best wash from these strains. Has anyone washed these and know approximate returns?
Thanks so much
Happy growing.


----------



## sweetleaf chongo (Mar 15, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> So wait. On fresh restocks it’s new old stock from Mr. B? I just got a pack of MT last month from GLG.
> 
> wish I could find another Appalachia male cross as I like things in twos


maybe blue sunshine ?


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 15, 2021)

sweetleaf chongo said:


> maybe blue sunshine ?


I’ve got a pack of that. Blue dream x SSDD


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Mar 15, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Elfinstone 63 days from flip.
> 
> View attachment 4740727View attachment 4740730


[/QUOTE]
That's a lovely Elphinstone, please tell us what the effects were like!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Mar 15, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> ...wish I could find another Appalachia male cross as I like things in twos


Midweeksong in Europe (somehow) still has 2 packs left of Cobra Lips (Chem 3 x Appalachia).









Cobra Lips


Cobra Lips from Bodhi Seeds is a new marijuana plant to our collection so unfortunately we don't have much information on it at the moment. Once we get updated you guys will be first to know




www.midweeksong.com


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 16, 2021)

Going through some old pics. Here was another silver mountain pheno I had as well. Thats a 24oz twisted tea can in the photo. That there is my definition of donkey dick... I prob posted this one before but was well over a year ago when I grew it. All buds hanging (that can be seen) are the same plant. Was a big girl!


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Mar 16, 2021)

Shagplo said:


> Hey All, new here and looking for some info from peeps that have experience with Bodhi genetics.
> I've been gifted these beans.
> 
> Master Hashplant (master kush x 88g13/hp) ,
> ...


I'd run Terpenado for the craziest smelling hash, but maybe Master Hashplant if you're trying to get a good return for washing


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 16, 2021)

copkilller said:


> yeah, it's fluffy if you ask me


I'll be running this very soon and I don't grow fluff so we'll see


----------



## Shagplo (Mar 16, 2021)

Lambda Genetics said:


> I'd run Terpenado for the craziest smelling hash, but maybe Master Hashplant if you're trying to get a good return for washing


Thanks, I was leaning towards the hashplant. The terpenado got a lot of strawberry smell to it? That might translate well to a BH Rosin.


----------



## copkilller (Mar 16, 2021)

Shagplo said:


> Thanks, I was leaning towards the hashplant. The terpenado got a lot of strawberry smell to it? That might translate well to a BH Rosin.


my terpenado smelled like strong-artificial-strawberry-flavor at harvest


----------



## Boosky (Mar 16, 2021)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I'll be running this very soon and I don't grow fluff so we'll see


From what I've seen of yours, it won't be fluffy.


----------



## copkilller (Mar 17, 2021)

Mountain Temple day 64 flower no training
my biggest and best smelling plant
but it's also the fluffiest
4 gal pot


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 17, 2021)

Boosky said:


> From what I've seen of yours, it won't be fluffy.


 I still have @Hot Diggity Sog guava wookie on my mind!


----------



## copkilller (Mar 17, 2021)

Mango Lotus (on the pack it said sativa lovers) freebie
thats a crazy bud structure, never grown this before, but it's pretty cool
it smells so good and strong, like green sour mango
4 gal pot


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 17, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Mango Lotus (on the pack it said sativa lovers) freebie
> thats a crazy bud structure, never grown this before, but it's pretty cool
> it smells so good and strong, like green sour mango
> 4 gal pot
> View attachment 4855897View attachment 4855898View attachment 4855899View attachment 4855900View attachment 4855901


Lovely structure, I'm glad I have a pack. What are you using for lights and how far along is she?


----------



## copkilller (Mar 17, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Lovely structure, I'm glad I have a pack. What are you using for lights and how far along is she?


day 84 from seed and 64 flower
lights i'm using are spiderfarmer sf4000
i think this one is in recycled sohum living soil, good stuff

pop those seeds, the plant smells extreemly good, sharp and fresh


----------



## colonelcrackers (Mar 17, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Mango Lotus (on the pack it said sativa lovers) freebie
> thats a crazy bud structure, never grown this before, but it's pretty cool
> it smells so good and strong, like green sour mango
> 4 gal pot
> View attachment 4855897View attachment 4855898View attachment 4855899View attachment 4855900View attachment 4855901


Bruh, you are fucking crushing it! Keep up the posts man. Lovin' it!


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 17, 2021)

copkilller said:


> day 84 from seed and 64 flower
> lights i'm using are spiderfarmer sf4000
> i think this one is in recycled sohum living soil, good stuff
> 
> pop those seeds, the plant smells extreemly good, sharp and fresh


You flipped at 3 weeks from seed and still turned into what she is. Good light, good soil, good genetics. 
I can't grow any more than what I have going right now, but I will get to them eventually. Love those sativa mini spears coming off of them buds.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 17, 2021)

copkilller said:


> day 84 from seed and 64 flower
> lights i'm using are spiderfarmer sf4000
> i think this one is in recycled sohum living soil, good stuff
> 
> pop those seeds, the plant smells extreemly good, sharp and fresh


Another one to add to the list. Jesus christ it looks great! Awesome job.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 17, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Mango Lotus (on the pack it said sativa lovers) freebie
> thats a crazy bud structure, never grown this before, but it's pretty cool
> it smells so good and strong, like green sour mango
> 4 gal pot
> View attachment 4855897View attachment 4855898View attachment 4855899View attachment 4855900View attachment 4855901


Is this Mango Haze? Shantibaba from Mr. Nice said that Mango Haze was his favorite strain that he had, just saying...


----------



## copkilller (Mar 17, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Is this Mango Haze? Shantibaba from Mr. Nice said that Mango Haze was his favorite strain that he had, just saying...


pretty sure this pack says : mango lotus (mango lotus X snow leopard)
whatever that means


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 17, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Is this Mango Haze? Shantibaba from Mr. Nice said that Mango Haze was his favorite strain that he had, just saying...


I think it's (Mango Biche x Snow Lotus) x Snow Lotus.


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 17, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Is this Mango Haze? Shantibaba from Mr. Nice said that Mango Haze was his favorite strain that he had, just saying...


It’s mango biche, Bodhi talks about it pretty extensively in his potcast and there’s tons of info on Google too. Long sativa with a blue dream like following.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Mar 17, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> I think it's (Mango Biche x Snow Lotus) x Snow Lotus.


That was actually a misprint. Mango Biche x Snow Lotus are the actual genetics. Mango Biche is the mom in Dread Bread (x OMG) and in Mango Hashplant (x 88g13hp).


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 17, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> That was actually a misprint. Mango Biche x Snow Lotus are the actual genetics. Mango Biche is the mom in Dread Bread (x OMG) and in Mango Hashplant (x 88g13hp).


Awesome, were you emailing them and found that out about the misprint? I have a pack and looking forward to that one. 
Here is the mango biche pics I had saved:


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 17, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Awesome, were you emailing them and found that out about the misprint? I have a pack and looking forward to that one.
> Here is the mango biche pics I had saved:


Dang-a-lang that looks cool. 
I assume you must live pretty far south to pull those off.


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 17, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Dang-a-lang that looks cool.
> I assume you must live pretty far south to pull those off.


I'm sorry I didn't clarify - this is a picture I saved after finding it on the internet. I think someone posted it on ICMAG.
I sure wish I lived farther south, truly envious of seeing everyone else starting their gardens right now!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 17, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> I'm sorry I didn't clarify - this is a picture I saved after finding it on the internet. I think someone posted it on ICMAG.
> I sure wish I lived farther south, truly envious of seeing everyone else starting their gardens right now!


I feel that
No outdoors here at all unless you like Autos.

I remember in the Bodhi Potcast he said something to the effect that Mango Biche was the most common weed in Colombia, sort of the Colombian Blue Dream.
I'd love to grow the Dread Bread one of these days.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 17, 2021)

Couple of close-ups of Goji OG F2's curtesy of @Houstini 
@day 68 of 12/12


----------



## copkilller (Mar 17, 2021)

hollyweed day 65ish
3gal pot
short plant, buds are very dense, frosty and no leaves, it smells good but overshadowed by the other insane smelling plant
it smells like kush, i'm not the biggest fan of kush, i popped these seeds without looking at what it was, but it's going to be a crowd pleaser

i smoked a bud i snapped off 10days ago and dried, i was extremely high lol


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 17, 2021)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Couple of close-ups of Goji OG F2's curtesy of @Houstini
> @day 68 of 12/12
> 
> View attachment 4856202
> View attachment 4856203


 Where do I sign up! Looks great!
That hollyweed looks proper as well. 

Happy growing!


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 17, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I feel that
> No outdoors here at all unless you like Autos.
> 
> I remember in the Bodhi Potcast he said something to the effect that Mango Biche was the most common weed in Colombia, sort of the Colombian Blue Dream.
> I'd love to grow the Dread Bread one of these days.


I always fantasize about moving to Alaska lol. I wish you had a light dep greenhouse or something. You seem to get by and keep those jars filled like a good ol' boy. I wanted the dreadbread badly but at least I scored the Dreadbread x 88g13hashplant freebie! In another interview, Heavy Dayze was almost dissing on the Mango Biche for some reason. I wonder why.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 17, 2021)

Got a couple of tidbits to throw out. I recalled hearing of Mangobiche from one of the Spanish companies before I got into Bodhi and just went looking again. Cannabiogen Seeds sells (or sold) Mangobiche seeds:

"These classic cannabis seeds from Colombia have earned a great reputation for exceptional aromas and great potency. Although the origin is uncertain, it’s one of the few classic landraces which is still noted for its outstanding quality. It has a branching structure, with massive colas of flowers which all help towards elevating its ultimate, large yield. The flavors and aromas are fruity, reminding of mango with hints of spiciness. It has a psychoactive high which can be overwhelming, cerebral and trippy at the same time. Thanks to the touch of a mellow stone the overall effect is very pleasant."

In poking around in the Cannabiogen info I also found this from Riot Seeds where he describes the Diablo OG cut that Bodhi used in Devil's Hashplant (likely the same cut, anyway...not sure). I've always had a suspicion that this one is a sleeper. Anybody who regrets missing out on Black Triangle might consider it. The FAST finishing time caught my attention too fwiw.

"The Diablo cut of OG Kush is one of the hardest to find cuts of OG Kush for a reason - nobody wants to share it! It's got a strong lemon peppery smell and tends to grow more towards the indica direction of the genepool. It's a 7-8 Week plant depending on how it's grown with pretty close to unrivaled power in the OG Kush family. It does have some lanky limbs so tieing these buds up is a MUST with bamboo poles, etc.."
https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Diablo_OG_Kush_Storm/Riot_Seeds/


----------



## cbizzle (Mar 18, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> I always fantasize about moving to Alaska lol.


Me too, then I think about Grizzlies and my guts getting eaten.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Mar 18, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> ...... I wanted the dreadbread badly .......


I see GLG has 7 Dreadbreads now.

https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/product/dread-bread-mango-biche-x-omg/


----------



## keiserrott (Mar 18, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I see GLG has 7 Dreadbreads now.
> 
> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/product/dread-bread-mango-biche-x-omg/


Make that 6...I have one in my cart ;>)


----------



## sadboy92 (Mar 18, 2021)

I have the unexpected opportunity of grabbing an extra freebie. I have the choice of:

- Chem91 Skunk VA x OMG
- PNW Hashplant x SSDD
- Skunk Hashplant
- Womo

Kind of leaning towards PNW HP x SSDD or Womo.
- PNWHPxSSDD has the SSDD dad, but that comes with pros and cons.
- Womo has Mother's Milk 31 mom, potent.
But maybe I'm neglecting something cool about the Chem91 Skunk VA cross, etc. Thoughts?


----------



## copkilller (Mar 18, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> I have the unexpected opportunity of grabbing an extra freebie. I have the choice of:
> 
> - Chem91 Skunk VA x OMG
> - PNW Hashplant x SSDD
> ...


some people say chems are #1 best thing in the world, if it was me i would try Chem91 Skunk VA x OMG


----------



## copkilller (Mar 18, 2021)

day 66
granola funk remix looks cool, it's way frostier than it looks
skunk tire smell


purple wookie v2 looks cool too
gas and berries with some stank


----------



## Indie (Mar 18, 2021)

Anyone else notice Bodhi at GLG is on sale?


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Mar 18, 2021)

copkilller said:


> some people say chems are #1 best thing in the world, if it was me i would try Chem91 Skunk VA x OMG


I second that Chem 91 x OMG for daytime medicaion, 
for Nighttime relaxing i would do the HP x SSDD. 
But WOMO im very interested in but dont want the Wookie terps to change the unique Mothers Milk terps. But im gonna grow it and be surprised.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 18, 2021)

Indie said:


> Anyone else notice Bodhi at GLG is on sale?


Looks like the sale expands beyond Bodhi gear. Stimmy sale.


----------



## Lovefrog (Mar 18, 2021)

one pack of laughing lemon left at Breeders direct for anyone looking.. 
almost went for it all but felt like I should let someone else get at it


----------



## sadboy92 (Mar 18, 2021)

Lovefrog said:


> View attachment 4856997
> one pack of laughing lemon left at Breeders direct for anyone looking..
> almost went for it all but felt like I should let someone else get at it


BDSC apparently has a handful of Jager Hashplant and Purple Mana, too. 

Btw, anyone know if there will be another drop before 4/20? Iirc there was a drop February *and* April but I don't keep a calendar of that stuff and it feels too good to be true


----------



## copkilller (Mar 18, 2021)

I would mind any information or pictures of these since i just got some beans:
Dragonblood Hashplant and Dragon Hashplant v2


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 19, 2021)

Blue Sunshine looking very much like Fall

Here's a sucker I took off her this morning, drying it now just to see what's up.


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Mar 19, 2021)

Updating on my Mountain Temple and PNW Hashplant x Snow Lotus-

All 16 seeds (12 of MT and 4 of PNWHPx SL) have breached the surface! 100% germination success rate with my first Bodhi seeds!

Now...what do I want to do with all these males and females... I have 2 tents dedicated for them to do anything.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 19, 2021)

Question for anyone kind enough to have any info.
I just ordered what apparently is a newer cross from a different supplier(GLG)than I've been ordering Bodhi in the past.
Reasoning was, I've always wanted to try a Bodhi strain that has been worked more than their normal F1's; so grabbed dragon's blood V2.
But my question is, does anyone have any experience with their Colombian Red line?
Thanks in advance for any input!
Biz


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 19, 2021)

A fat Wookie7 x Dreadbread at week 8


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 19, 2021)

Lambda Genetics said:


> Updating on my Mountain Temple and PNW Hashplant x Snow Lotus-
> 
> All 16 seeds (12 of MT and 4 of PNWHPx SL) have breached the surface! 100% germination success rate with my first Bodhi seeds!
> 
> Now...what do I want to do with all these males and females... I have 2 tents dedicated for them to do anything.


Please save your pollen!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Please save your pollen!


Been a few since I showed my ugh head here. A like tag for most and love to a few less. And a WOW to the ones who know it. 

I'm counting days till my outdoor drop. Long long winter vacation. Know why I never took them now. LOL. But dropping Blue Berry Hashplant and a Dragon fruit pollinated Northern Lights. Still looking for 2 real estate developers. My seeds are all Star wars or older. Too many too list. Just looking for dense thicker stems than my dragon. lucky or snow temple display. TY all. May the year be trouble free and bountiful for all.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> A fat Wookie7 x Dreadbread at week 8
> View attachment 4857748


Holy high calyx to leaf ratio!
Looks killer


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 19, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> A fat Wookie7 x Dreadbread at week 8
> View attachment 4857748





Bakersfield said:


> Holy high calyx to leaf ratio!
> Looks killer


Right! 
What a chunker!


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 19, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Blue Sunshine looking very much like Fall
> View attachment 4857396View attachment 4857397
> Here's a sucker I took off her this morning, drying it now just to see what's up.
> View attachment 4857398


Cant wait for this report I’m excited about this pack


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 19, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Right!
> What a chunker!


Agreed! And @MICHI-CAN happy to see you around! Was wondering where you were at! I got busy for a bit myself.

That "chunker" reminds me of my love triangle I had. You can find the right plant!
Twas a heavy harvest!
Had a 2+ weeks to go in this pic as well! LT is the white haired beauty's in the rear taking over half the tent. She was a big girl!

Here is a tent shot! Never got finish pics. Let's just say I did well on that run.
Had to really bulk up the support. I broke bamboo for the first time this run (indoor). I even had a few issues as well with temp and the plants still pulled through with quality smoke and alot of it.

Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 19, 2021)

To add to the above. My plants for the most part ALWAYS exhibit beautiful fade and top health right to the end. Thr weed gods were on my side. This was first run in 4x4 bed in coots mix! The get better with time thing is true... had to say it.. 

Happy growing!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Agreed! And @MICHI-CAN happy to see you around! Was wondering where you were at! I got busy for a bit myself.
> 
> That "chunker" reminds me of my love triangle I had. You can find the right plant!
> Twas a heavy harvest!View attachment 4857903
> ...


I got forced into a greedy grow last year. Planned and organized for redemption. Honestly about to make hash out of most after harvesting the few beans I got. Mostly Bodhi crosses. 

I do love the density of compact indoor always. Nice.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I got forced into a greedy grow last year. Planned and organized for redemption. Honestly about to make hash out of most after harvesting the few beans I got. Mostly Bodhi crosses.
> 
> I do love the density of compact indoor always. Nice.


 Just glad to see you joined the party!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Just glad to see you joined the party!


Ty. I just lurk an toss party favors when I can. LOL. 

I hope I can have a harvest hang out this year. My crowd is getting up there,


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Mar 19, 2021)

Anyone looking for Black Raspberry, GLG has 2 packs.









Bodhi Seeds - Black Raspberry (11 seeds) - Great Lakes Genetics


Black Raspberry from Bodhi Seeds - 11 Regular Seeds per Pack. Genetics: (goji raspberry f2 x wookie 15). Great Lakes Genetics




www.greatlakesgenetics.com


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 19, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Holy high calyx to leaf ratio!
> Looks killer


I cant wait to see it in a month or so , just keeps getting wider.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Mar 19, 2021)

And 6 Silver Sunshine.









Bodhi Seeds - Silver Sunshine (11 seeds) - Great Lakes Genetics


Silver Sunshine from Bodhi Seeds - Regular Seeds with Genetics: (ssh x ssdd). Available at Great Lakes Genetics




www.greatlakesgenetics.com


----------



## copkilller (Mar 19, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Agreed! And @MICHI-CAN happy to see you around! Was wondering where you were at! I got busy for a bit myself.
> 
> That "chunker" reminds me of my love triangle I had. You can find the right plant!
> Twas a heavy harvest!View attachment 4857903
> ...


DUDE!


----------



## i0dineAlf (Mar 19, 2021)

Tent taken down... Until next time, I'll be watching cobra kai. Wax on, wax off. Flash on, flash off. Blue Sunshine.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 20, 2021)

All Bodhi is on sale and Buy 2 Get 1 Bodhi Freebie Pack
The deal is even sweeter with a 2-seed Bad Dawg Freebie for each strain purchased.
Shop Now !!!
@PlantMoreSeeds
#PlantMoreSeeds #GreatLakesGenetics #Bad_Dawg_Genetics


----------



## 2seepictures (Mar 20, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> All Bodhi is on sale and Buy 2 Get 1 Bodhi Freebie Pack
> The deal is even sweeter with a 2-seed Bad Dawg Freebie for each strain purchased.
> Shop Now !!!
> @PlantMoreSeeds
> #PlantMoreSeeds #GreatLakesGenetics #Bad_Dawg_Genetics


Any info (or pics) on the Sunshine 4 selections you used? Sounds like amazing freebies as usual!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 20, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Any info (or pics) on the Sunshine 4 selections you used? Sounds like amazing freebies as usual!


There are pics of the mother indoors on my Bad_Dawg_Genetics Ig page on the Date of 9-20-20.
and they are probably listed here on the Bad Dawg Page. And I will find some from the out door grow. She was a great yielder of funky, chemmy stalks of buds and harvested out doors in the 2-3rd week of October.Strong high!!!


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 20, 2021)

In regards to anything with the mango biche....expect some 10-12 week phenos mixed with whatever the female progeny is. Mango sativas.....


----------



## 2seepictures (Mar 21, 2021)

*Sunshine Daydream*

Most effective medicinal variety for sleep I've ever had. Extremely tranquil. 10/10


----------



## OIL7IO (Mar 21, 2021)

Strawberry goji week 4ish. This is my first run on my keeper from my pheno hunt. The smells are bringing back memories. Fruity gassy. And very frosty all over. I can't wait to have some jars of this again.


----------



## copkilller (Mar 21, 2021)

Mountain Temple day 69 flower
4 gal pot
early harvest because it has like 10 nanners
the buds are fluffy as hell, but this is my favorite smelling plant


donkey dong


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 21, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Mountain Temple day 69 flower
> 4 gal pot
> early harvest because it has like 10 nanners
> the buds are fluffy as hell, but this is my favorite smelling plant
> ...


She's gorgeous, what does it smell like?


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 21, 2021)

4 of my Banana Spliff turned out to be girls. 3 were flipped on March 11th and the last one was on the 14th. I had to wait until they were big enough to get a decent size cutting off each one. One has rooted already.

Took other stuff out of the tent for this pic.


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 21, 2021)

So it looks like I’m buying two bodhi packs from GLG, then a random pack of anything because I need to spend like 20$ to get the freebies

Being new to bodhi and only having run SSDD, even after reading through this thread for awhile I’m having trouble pulling the trigger. I’ll list some stuff that may help you give me a suggestion.

1. Im doing a notill flower bed, either 4x4 or 5x5 indoor. Temps can be controlled easy. Possible CO2 supp

2. More so into indicas, wouldn’t mind a “pure” indica for sleep, indica dom hybrids and something sativa for daytime that doesn’t induce like anxiety

3. plan was to top, and then LST so I flower with like 8 tops (unless anyone has a better suggestion.)

I’ll be responsive all night reading so give me a shout, thanks guys!! Here’s my current 14 plant coco grow under (2) Crecer PanthrX II using Lotus nutes.


----------



## Cannab15 (Mar 22, 2021)

Kind Sir said:


> So it looks like I’m buying two bodhi packs from GLG, then a random pack of anything because I need to spend like 20$ to get the freebies
> 
> Being new to bodhi and only having run SSDD, even after reading through this thread for awhile I’m having trouble pulling the trigger. I’ll list some stuff that may help you give me a suggestion.
> 
> ...


I would look for a SSDD crossed to an indica mom you like for sleepy pure indica, and a snow lotus dad to a sativa mom you like for a low anxiety daytime smoke. There's so many indica dom hybrids in here you can't really go wrong there but I would start looking at the wookie dad's if you want a loud one.


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 22, 2021)

Cannab15 said:


> I would look for a SSDD crossed to an indica mom you like for sleepy pure indica, and a snow lotus dad to a sativa mom you like for a low anxiety daytime smoke. There's so many indica dom hybrids in here you can't really go wrong there but I would start looking at the wookie dad's if you want a loud one.


What plants have you grown? Pics?


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 22, 2021)

I was looking at getting some strains, I’ve only ever grown SSDD and there are a lot of strains so I just go by some of the crosses I’m “familiar” with. Here are a few I saw on GLG. I’m doing a 4x4 fabric bed, wanted indica primarily and was hoping to get some purple from the mendo purps maby? Lastly, yield definitely is important as it’s my first harvest since restart. 

Silver Sunshine
ssh x ssdd


JoyStick (wifi x snow lotus)


*Electric Cowboy*
Larry OG x 88g13/HP

Midnight Cowboy 
Mendo Purps x Wookie


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 22, 2021)

I haven't heard much talk about it yet, but that new Purple Soul sounds pretty great for a purple strain. The Pinesoul Goji cut has been a big hit with the other males. I'm thinking that besides the purple potential, the PU might boost some stanky dankness onto an already loud mom. Anybody get to test that one?

That Snuggle Funk is the clear cut choice out of the new releases for a full indica bedtime strain. I'm sure that one would fit the bill in that category very nicely. Everybody's loving the Black Domina these days.


----------



## 2seepictures (Mar 22, 2021)

Kind Sir said:


> I was looking at getting some strains, I’ve only ever grown SSDD and there are a lot of strains so I just go by some of the crosses I’m “familiar” with. Here are a few I saw on GLG. I’m doing a 4x4 fabric bed, wanted indica primarily and was hoping to get some purple from the mendo purps maby? Lastly, yield definitely is important as it’s my first harvest since restart.
> 
> Silver Sunshine
> ssh x ssdd
> ...


I haven't tried it but I'd be surprised if you didn't find at least a few that are good for sleep in the new Baba Kush (Bubba Kush x SSDD). I'm definitely interested in that one.


----------



## YardG (Mar 22, 2021)

Keep in mind you could also pick up a SSDD freebie, if they still have it I ran the PNW HP x SSDD outdoors and that was good for sleep. If you don't mind random advice from an Indica lover about who to get a pack from to get you over the freebie hump, the Copa Genetics Icy Grape has a Black Domina dad (and you'll get a F2 freebie pack from that purchase too).


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 22, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> I haven't tried it but I'd be surprised if you didn't find at least a few that are good for sleep in the new Baba Kush (Bubba Kush x SSDD). I'm definitely interested in that one.


That one sounds like a can't-miss pick. If I was starting from scratch and didn't have stuff from both parents already, I'd jump on that one. Still might. I bet that's a beautiful buzz.


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 22, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That Snuggle Funk is the clear cut choice out of the new releases for a full indica bedtime strain. I'm sure that one would fit the bill in that category very nicely. Everybody's loving the Black Domina these days.


^this

I am really excited about f2ing these. It will be some time before I get to my pack, but I have a good feeling about the BD pheno possibilities

I havnt looked to deep into it as I just generally trust if Bodhi is using it, the lineage is fire; but was this BD akbeanbrain’s?


----------



## Cannab15 (Mar 22, 2021)

Kind Sir said:


> What plants have you grown? Pics?


From bodhi I've grown some acapulco gold, drunken parrot, mango lotus, mountain temple, lemon wookie v2, wookie orgasm, gorilla ghani, blueberry sunshine, and strawberry goji. Got some cherry lotus, part of the way throu flower now,and starts of laughing lemon, chem91 skunk va x omg, and strawberry mama (you can see I'm on an omg kick at the moment). No pics from me, sorry.

I hear harvest is important to you. I grow only for myself so it really isn't important to me and I understand that can change preference a bunch. Also lots of what I've grown I've been running through small and quick to find what I like so I can't say too much about yeild. Biggest for me so far was mountain temple for what it's worth. Maybe some could be called lowish anxiety but most of mine have a little bit of an edge to them. A great sativa in my book though for sure. 
Haven't grown them but from what I've heard midnight cowboy and electric cowboy should do it for you for a more sleepy and then more strong hybrid indica in order. I have no idea where silver sunshine will fall with a very awake mom and the sleepy potent dad. We were talking here a little back and we're thinking a more mellow sativa might be lemon lotus, but I'm not sure it's around so much right now. Lemon penaetration, kailash, or lotus head all sound interesting to me as well if you like any of those mom's (lemon diesel, chem d, loompas headband)


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Mar 22, 2021)

Cannab15 said:


> ...... a SSDD crossed to an indica mom you like for sleepy pure indica, and a snow lotus dad to a sativa mom you like for a low anxiety daytime smoke. ...


imho, this is the most accurate strain advice i have seen. Ever.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 22, 2021)

Cannab15 said:


> From bodhi I've grown some acapulco gold, drunken parrot, mango lotus, mountain temple, lemon wookie v2, wookie orgasm, gorilla ghani, blueberry sunshine, and strawberry goji. Got some cherry lotus, part of the way throu flower now,and starts of laughing lemon, chem91 skunk va x omg, and strawberry mama (you can see I'm on an omg kick at the moment). No pics from me, sorry.
> 
> I hear harvest is important to you. I grow only for myself so it really isn't important to me and I understand that can change preference a bunch. Also lots of what I've grown I've been running through small and quick to find what I like so I can't say too much about yeild. Biggest for me so far was mountain temple for what it's worth. Maybe some could be called lowish anxiety but most of mine have a little bit of an edge to them. A great sativa in my book though for sure.
> Haven't grown them but from what I've heard midnight cowboy and electric cowboy should do it for you for a more sleepy and then more strong hybrid indica in order. I have no idea where silver sunshine will fall with a very awake mom and the sleepy potent dad. We were talking here a little back and we're thinking a more mellow sativa might be lemon lotus, but I'm not sure it's around so much right now. Lemon penaetration, kailash, or lotus head all sound interesting to me as well if you like any of those mom's (lemon diesel, chem d, loompas headband)


We have similar tastes and thought processes I think. You've grown FAR more Bodhi. What are your alltime Bodhi favorite plants?


----------



## CrunchBerries (Mar 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> ^this
> 
> I am really excited about f2ing these. It will be some time before I get to my pack, but I have a good feeling about the BD pheno possibilities
> 
> I havnt looked to deep into it as I just generally trust if Bodhi is using it, the lineage is fire; but was this BD akbeanbrain’s?


I was thinking Bodhi got his cut of BD from Copa Genetics as a trade. Not sure though.


----------



## Cannab15 (Mar 22, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> We have similar tastes and thought processes I think. You've grown FAR more Bodhi. What are your alltime Bodhi favorite plants?


So far I've loved the mounting temples. Seems so many nice energetic variations, great smells, vigorous plants. I have a strawberry goji that I love a lot. Up, euphoric, strong, body energy, great smell and taste. The acapulco I enjoyed in finding something that looks so different to grow. 
Also found one that has this minty eucalyptus smell that is unique to me. They weren't very potent and not super fun to deal with inside 
I crossed it to a charles kush x DLA4 I have and I'm very curious what those turn out like. the gorilla ghani caught my eye as a beautiful plant which although changes structure may leave more feel of the mom then some other dad's. That's still a hypothesis but I'm hoping to find out more on that one soon. Wookiesss have all been so loud, but I haven't had one that gives me the high I like so much yet. The ones I've had all seem to have the changing high that goes sleepy faster than I want it to, but I'm hoping to find a little less lavender smelling one sometime cause the smells are all so strong.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 22, 2021)

The Mountain Temple was the first Bodhi pack I bought. I can't totally say what made me pick that one but it just felt right from the description. I popped a few seeds, got males, and haven't gotten back to it. That strain seemed to get crickets and zero sales for a good year or so after I bought. Glad to hear all the great reports recently. Gotta get back to that one for sure. I just got a couple of Prayer Towers wet a couple days ago along with a Silver Sunshine. I'm getting a real variety pack of stuff started. High hopes. Thanks for the report!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 22, 2021)

51 days, 2 Sun Ra are bigger than average and still spreading (LST) like Sativa have in the past on my hill. Buds get more roundish now. They are very Spicy to the nose, like Curry and more Pine or Cedar. No fade yet and making plenty of new flowers, very sticky. Strong, vigorous and easy so far.


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 22, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> I was thinking Bodhi got his cut of BD from Copa Genetics as a trade. Not sure though.


No he got it from coastal seeds kagyu or bob hemphill


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Mar 22, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> .... Snuggle Funk is the clear cut choice ...for a full indica bedtime strain. .....


Esp. if you don't mind maybe falling out of your chair as you smoke. (An effect i always seek out.) This or any other G13/HP dad crossed to an indica mom should glue your head to the pillow i think.


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 22, 2021)

sdd420 said:


> No he got it from coastal seeds kagyu or bob hemphill


That’s right hemphill had the BD


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> That’s right hemphill had the BD


Yup. Hemphill was willing to trade Bodhi whatever he wanted for that PNW Hashplant.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Mar 22, 2021)

DBJ has readded soul mate (pinesoul x wookie 15) to the freebie list at Great Lakes Genetics. Not 600 packs though, lol. Only 12 packs were added this time I believe.


----------



## timmah1979 (Mar 22, 2021)

On GLG site is the mother listed first? Seems like all g13s are listed as second strain...


----------



## YardG (Mar 22, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> On GLG site is the mother listed first? Seems like all g13s are listed as second strain...


Yes, typically father is listed second. The G13/HP in those crosses is the father.


----------



## Sqwee (Mar 22, 2021)

I decided to take advantage of the GLG sale to add some new Bodhi strains to my collection. All I have right now are his older crosses that aren't available anymore.

It was kind of hard picking a strain when most of these names are new to me but I finally decided on Unicorn Milk, Cluster Funk and Soul Mate as my freebie. I also added some Lucky Lime F2s from Useful Seeds. I think I made out pretty well.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 22, 2021)

Soul Mate is powerful stuff


----------



## copkilller (Mar 22, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> She's gorgeous, what does it smell like?


industrial lemon floor cleaner, with watermelon, it's great


----------



## Funkentelechy (Mar 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I havnt looked to deep into it as I just generally trust if Bodhi is using it, the lineage is fire; but was this BD akbeanbrain’s?





sdd420 said:


> No he got it from coastal seeds kagyu or bob hemphill





nuskool89 said:


> That’s right hemphill had the BD


AK Bean Brain got one of the two Black Domina cuts he uses from Bob Hemphill as well.


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 22, 2021)

Jbc seeds discount code= riu10 for 10% off


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Mar 22, 2021)

I try to not buy seeds, somewhat unsuccessfully, during the 420 "pre-sales" to keep some powder dry for the main event.

I don't know how smart that plan is but anything that keeps me in check seeds wise is probably a net/net good thing.


----------



## copkilller (Mar 22, 2021)

hollyweed day 70 harvest, both these plants have nanners so no keeper here, but i have a third one finishing up that dosent, and is definetly better than these two, more smell, better leaf/bud ratio, more frost, if that's even possible.

those were pretty fun to harvest, big ass heavy dense buds that smell like milk and kush
the milk smell is hard to imagine
those are 3gal pots

hollyweed #1



hollyweed #2


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Mar 22, 2021)

and briefs for a lifetime


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Mar 22, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> and briefs for a lifetime


With those boxes + the conveyor dryer, my guess is t-shirts.

But of course they could be briefs.


----------



## copkilller (Mar 22, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> With those boxes + the conveyor dryer, my guess is t-shirts.
> 
> But of course they could be briefs.


those tshirt boxes are actually filled with soil, but yeah t-shirts


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 22, 2021)

grabbed some Snuggle Funk today


----------



## 2seepictures (Mar 22, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Got a couple of tidbits to throw out. I recalled hearing of Mangobiche from one of the Spanish companies before I got into Bodhi and just went looking again. Cannabiogen Seeds sells (or sold) Mangobiche seeds:
> 
> "These classic cannabis seeds from Colombia have earned a great reputation for exceptional aromas and great potency. Although the origin is uncertain, it’s one of the few classic landraces which is still noted for its outstanding quality. It has a branching structure, with massive colas of flowers which all help towards elevating its ultimate, large yield. The flavors and aromas are fruity, reminding of mango with hints of spiciness. It has a psychoactive high which can be overwhelming, cerebral and trippy at the same time. Thanks to the touch of a mellow stone the overall effect is very pleasant."
> 
> ...



Thanks for clarifying the Diablo OG origin. Following that info up found a few more quotes from both Riot + Bodhi



> Diablo OG, also known as Green Curry OG is an older OG csually looking most similar to the original Fire OG Cut (predating Raskal’s release) and our original Banana OG – it has the super lankyness that makes it harder for beginners to grow, but those who master it are rewarded with what I feel is one of the most unique terp combination in the OG Kush world. Super heavy Peppery notes on top of the furniture polish undernotes of the old OG Kush. Diablo OG is hit with the male counterpart of our Roadkill Afghani cut.





> The Original Diablo OG clone has always had a special place in my heart. It was one of the earliest OG Kush hybrids I was passed and it’s crazy peppery spice cabinet terps mish mashed with the soapiest of OG Kush makes for delightful notes for any extract artist. All of that crossed to one of the earliest Kush crosses via the Haze Brothers that offers a funky earthy kush tone with only the lightest hint of sweet fruit – not unsimilar to an old Hindu Kush.



Seems it's the same mother Bodhi used in "Cheech Wizard " 

*Cheech wizard* : Green Curry OG x Snow Lotus


> What is green curry og? well its a long story, but basicly it was amystery og that was on lock down and escaped, a friend brought it over in sorry shape along with his story, and i nursed it back to health in exchange for a clipping. its definetly an og, but its bright lime green, more vigorous than a regular og, on the stretchy side, potent, and the smell and flavor are really wild.... like smoking og and eating a green thai curry while someone is cleaning the floor with pinesol.. no joke! this is not some elaborate story to hype it up, its just a really unique og, and i have no clue what it is, and i have run my fare share.


Only tried 1 Devil's Hashplant so far and was disappointed but not gonna judge the line off of that + I think it was a 88g leaner.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 22, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Thanks for clarifying the Diablo OG origin. ... Seems it's the same mother Bodhi used in "Cheech Wizard "
> 
> *Cheech wizard* : Green Curry OG x Snow Lotus
> 
> ...


Oh wow! I didn't have a clue that was the same thing as the Green Curry OG. Better get your Devil's HP soon, people. That one's about to start selling. Mmmmm... Green Curry Hashplant... hope some of those weird terps come through in the DHP, Thanks for that info!


----------



## Joker4life50 (Mar 22, 2021)

Can anyone with experience give me any insight on what would be a good strain to grab for outdoor in michigan? Preferably a something that yields pretty decent and is on the easier side to trim. Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## Joker4life50 (Mar 22, 2021)

Pic from one of my favorite plants from last season, got lucky with a bag seed. Unfortunately lost all of my clones except for a bruce banner due to having to take care of a family member with Covid. Only ended up with 3 seeds out of the one from the picture and they're all different sized seeds so I'm not sure if I lost it's good genes with someone's random male/ herm or not.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 23, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Oh wow! I didn't have a clue that was the same thing as the Green Curry OG. Better get your Devil's HP soon, people. That one's about to start selling. Mmmmm... Green Curry Hashplant... hope some of those weird terps come through in the DHP, Thanks for that info!


Seems like I saw Breeders Direct was popping some Devil's Hashplant recently. I expect if they find something good sales will pick up too.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 23, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> grabbed some Snuggle Funk today


prolly f2 them in a month or so. shud be awesome. 
Loved the BBHP & Red eye Jedi (just popped my last 3 beans). so with no hashplant cross left
figured i cudnt go wrong.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 23, 2021)

Granola Funk........

I tend to reach for it a lot this last couple days......Its nice!!!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 24, 2021)

Nicely cured Guava Wookie in the Arizer Air this morning. Extremely dense buds that vape forever. Mouth coating delight of earthy, hashlike notes with something very sensual and spicy. Loud. Very powerful with instant relax reflex! Notably loud. It will give you a silly grin. Very loud.
Recommend


----------



## disco pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Nicely cured Guava Wookie in the Arizer Air this morning. Extremely dense buds that vape forever. Mouth coating delight of earthy, hashlike notes with something very sensual and spicy. Loud. Very powerful with instant relax reflex! Notably loud. It will give you a silly grin. Very loud.
> Recommend


sounds tasty...thanks for the review.
I’m a bit confused though...is it loud? I like loud!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Mar 24, 2021)

2 Space Monkey at 64 days in probiotic sips. Close to finishing up my first Bodhi and SIP project. Should be done any day now. What’s the longest Space Monkey has finished for y’all? Seen as early as 7 weeks. Second grow ever and I’m still a little unsure when to chop. Anyone have any good resources with pictures that show what 60% cloudy, 30% amber and 10% clear actually looks like? Thank you as usual- Crunch


----------



## Craigson (Mar 24, 2021)

Im doing a giveaway on IG if anyones interested.
@chemical_valley_cannabis2


----------



## Craigson (Mar 24, 2021)

Also, got my end of a trade back this wk after close to 2 yrs waiting lol
Will most likely auction the SSDD as I already have 2 pks plus a pk of f2s


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 24, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> 2 Space Monkey at 64 days in probiotic sips. Close to finishing up my first Bodhi and SIP project. Should be done any day now. What’s the longest Space Monkey has finished for y’all? Seen as early as 7 weeks. Second grow ever and I’m still a little unsure when to chop. Anyone have any good resources with pictures that show what 60% cloudy, 30% amber and 10% clear actually looks like? Thank you as usual- Crunch


I follow Frenchy's knowledge, here's the first in a three part guide: https://frenchycannoli.com/s/WW123DimensionsofRipeness-bkp6.pdf

Just popped some Aruba F2's (I believe they were made by cannavore), some Super Silver Hashplant F2's, and Eden Transmission. Something outta the three outta get me red eyed and giggly. 

I've started sampling the 4 Portable Space Ship ladies. Really unique and interesting up high that I haven't experienced in quite some time. I really like the explanation I found on a Laos grow journal of "expanding and uplifting." Bit edgy for the beginning typically and then mellows out into a relaxing stone for at least a couple hours. Seems to be functional and getcha going, but I'm sure I could have taken it another week or two past the 11 it went to really blast off. I made F2's and am looking forward to checking them out, but am considering checking out the Passion Fruit Hashplant first. Would really love for it to be a bit more squishable and curious how they'll grow out as well. Pop 'em if you got 'em. Mind magic unlike any of the hype ish I've tried.


----------



## WillieBill (Mar 24, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Granola Funk........
> 
> I tend to reach for it a lot this last couple days......Its nice!!!
> 
> View attachment 4861313View attachment 4861314


What does it taste like? Looks delish.


----------



## WillieBill (Mar 24, 2021)

Dread bread day 30. Put in flower at 17" went to 48" and I cropped it. Cuts from her rooted in 2 days. First grow for this strain.......I like it so far. 

Other things bodhi in veg currently, are Dream Axis, Pink Lotus, Black Lotus, Passionfruit HP, Bingo Pajamas and Mountain Temple.


----------



## keiserrott (Mar 24, 2021)

100% germination on Lemon Lotus and More Cowbell. Once they give me enough to take clones they're headed to flower.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 24, 2021)

WillieBill said:


> What does it taste like? Looks delish.


Taste like Wookie! I see no cookies in her


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 24, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> View attachment 4861802
> 100% germination on Lemon Lotus and More Cowbell. Once they give me enough to take clones they're headed to flower.


I like your idea of clear plastic cups inside of the standard red party cup.
That way you can check the root development without disturbing said roots.
Very smart, I may have to implement that myself.


----------



## loco41 (Mar 24, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> View attachment 4861802
> 100% germination on Lemon Lotus and More Cowbell. Once they give me enough to take clones they're headed to flower.


Couple more cowbells going right now for me. Sprouted around Feb 10th and been in flower for like 5 days now. Plant on right threw pistils already, but if the plant in left is a male, I'll probably leave it and make some seeds for the future. 

Best of luck with your plants though.


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 24, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> I like your idea of clear plastic cups inside of the standard red party cup.
> That way you can check the root development without disturbing said roots.
> Very smart, I may have to implement that myself.


Good eye. I didn't even notice the clear plastic ones until I read your post. Or was it your bad eye? thanks


----------



## hillbill (Mar 24, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Good eye. I didn't even notice the clear plastic ones until I read your post. Or was it your bad eye? thanks


I will do the clear/red Solo plan immediately


----------



## keiserrott (Mar 24, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> I like your idea of clear plastic cups inside of the standard red party cup.
> That way you can check the root development without disturbing said roots.
> Very smart, I may have to implement that myself.



Good eye;^)
As you mentioned, it let's me look into her underworld.


----------



## keiserrott (Mar 24, 2021)

loco41 said:


> Couple more cowbells going right now for me. Sprouted around Feb 10th and been in flower for like 5 days now. Plant on right threw pistils already, but if the plant in left is a male, I'll probably leave it and make some seeds for the future.
> 
> Best of luck with your plants though.


Very nice. Good luck in yours as well.


----------



## keiserrott (Mar 24, 2021)

I used to trim the bottom edge of of the clear cup in a few spots, but found roots would tangle in them when trying to remove. I now run a 3/8" - 1/2" drill bit through the center of the bottom. I actually just drill the whole package at one time in lots of 5-10.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 25, 2021)

Craigson said:


> Also, got my end of a trade back this wk after close to 2 yrs waiting lol
> Will most likely auction the SSDD as I already have 2 pks plus a pk of f2s
> View attachment 4861637


I’ll take the fantasy island.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 25, 2021)

SugarUB said:


> @710labs is doing a breeder shootout tournament on Instagram. You all should get on there and vote for Bodhi


They said the winner gets to have some of their dispensary weed lmfao. First off the internet is dumb they’ll probably pick greenhouse seeds as the winner. But imagine like archive won and they gave him dispensary weed from 710labs. Just sounds hilarious to me.


----------



## Craigson (Mar 25, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I’ll take the fantasy island.


Msg me. I have 2 pks of Fantasy Island now too.
I tried msging u but dont see that option


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 25, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> They said the winner gets to have some of their dispensary weed lmfao. First off the internet is dumb they’ll probably pick greenhouse seeds as the winner. But imagine like archive won and they gave him dispensary weed from 710labs. Just sounds hilarious to me.


Can we just keep Bodhi a secret among those of us who really appreciate the plant and rarer lineages? In my experience, typical trap house growers dont have the patience or skill to make the most of these seeds. They just want Exotic Genetix rock hard, frosty, high density mids in feminized form. These packs take much more love to hunt through, but the reward is huge. Not exactly the 710labs demographic hah.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 25, 2021)

http://imgur.com/a/qo6Iba6


Bunch of Bodhi, Doc D, and Cannavore in here.

Passionfruit Hashplant
Electric Cowboy
Soil Mate

Nigerian Rafiki
Velvet Buzzsaw
GMO x A5/Thai

Chembucha - Wookie 7 x GMO/Waltz
Lazy Sundae - Sundae Driver x GMO/Waltz
Where’s Jah? - Jah Goo x GMO/Waltz


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 25, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> http://imgur.com/a/qo6Iba6
> 
> 
> Bunch of Bodhi, Doc D, and Cannavore in here.
> ...


SWEET set up.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 25, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> http://imgur.com/a/qo6Iba6
> 
> 
> Bunch of Bodhi, Doc D, and Cannavore in here.
> ...


What's the dripper set up you're using? Gotta have some details on that.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 25, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> What's the dripper set up you're using? Gotta have some details on that.


It’s custom fab. 1/2” solenoids fired by an open sprinkler controller, dosatrons feeding the 1/2” line into a 12 port manifold. 1/4” spaghetti line Y split into 2 lines for 24 stakes total. Each shelf can support 24 plants each, expandable up to 48 if absolutely necessary.

I’m using 3.3GPH netafim woodpecker jr emitters with drip stakes to keep flow constant, and irrigation periods quick. Each zone fires sequentially so I don’t want each cycle taking an entire minute like my 0.5GPH drippers in flower rooms.

Everything is on jacks 321, no exceptions. 99% of plants do great on 321 full cycle. If there is one that is sensitive, it dies.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2021)

@AdvancedBuffalo video will surely help keep Bodhi secret
Nice


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 25, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> It’s custom fab. 1/2” solenoids fired by an open sprinkler controller, dosatrons feeding the 1/2” line into a 12 port manifold. 1/4” spaghetti line Y split into 2 lines for 24 stakes total. Each shelf can support 24 plants each, expandable up to 48 if absolutely necessary.
> 
> I’m using 3.3GPH netafim woodpecker jr emitters with drip stakes to keep flow constant, and irrigation periods quick. Each zone fires sequentially so I don’t want each cycle taking an entire minute like my 0.5GPH drippers in flower rooms.
> 
> Everything is on jacks 321, no exceptions. 99% of plants do great on 321 full cycle. If there is one that is sensitive, it dies.


EG regular 1/4 inch micro sprinkler stuff you can get at Home Depot. Those shark bite fittings are kind of pricey though.
Bodhi isn’t really a secret but he is a growers brand.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 25, 2021)

hillbill said:


> @AdvancedBuffalo video will surely help keep Bodhi secret
> Nice


Luckily that is a private video that is only viewable by those who view this specific page of a thousand page mega thread.



colocowboy said:


> EG regular 1/4 inch micro sprinkler stuff you can get at Home Depot. Those shark bite fittings are kind of pricey though.
> Bodhi isn’t really a secret but he is a growers brand.


No, Home Depot drip equipment is overpriced junk for the most part. Manifolds crack/leak, poly line is stiff and generally just a headache to use, emitters are better suited for outdoor imprecise drip, valves/splitters are too expensive, etc. I’d only get PVC fittings and rubber hose there. 

Ball Valves:


https://www.amazon.com/Malida-Connector-Fitting-Purifiers-Fittings/dp/B019U87UQ4/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=malida+1%2F4&qid=1616684707&sprefix=malida+&sr=8-3



Y Splitters:


https://www.amazon.com/Malida-Quick-Connect-Fitting-10pack/dp/B012DFYCI0/ref=mp_s_a_1_17?dchild=1&keywords=malida+1%2F4+fittings&qid=1616685062&sr=8-17



Drip Line:


https://www.amazon.com/MIXC-Blank-Distribution-Tubing-Irrigation/dp/B079GSWTTL/ref=mp_s_a_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=drip+line&qid=1616685138&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyQ1lQOVJBR0VYSUNNJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDI2MzU4MTNQQ1hYUTUySkFOUCZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNDUxNDIxM1JXRFdPREFVRFNIMiZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX3Bob25lX3NlYXJjaF9hdGYmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl



Solenoids:








1/2'' 24V DC Electric Plastic Solenoid Valve


Our 1/2' 24V Volt DC plastic solenoid valves are ideal for small applications like water filters, washing machines, reverse osmosis, fish tanks, pneumatic dental equipment or any projects that require small mountable plastic solenoid valves for water, air and other low viscosity fluids.




www.electricsolenoidvalves.com





Manifolds:








DIG TOP-000 - 12 Outlet TOP Irrigation Bubbler Manifold Water Emitting Fits 1/4 Tubing


eThe TOP twelve outlet drip irrigation manifold head with ½ inch FPT utilizes extremely accurate pressure compensating individual and interchangeable drip emitters to ensure equal flow from each outlet over a wide range of operating pressures from 10 to 80 PSI. ***PLEASE NOTE: THIS INCLUDES...




onestopoutdoor.com





Controller:





OpenSprinkler | OpenSprinkler


OpenSprinkler is an open-source, web-based smart sprinkler controller for lawn and plant watering, drip irrigation, farm irrigation, hydroponics etc. The current version is OS 3.2, with built-in WiFi (based on ESP8266) and OLED display. You can choose between AC-powered, DC-powered, or Latch...




opensprinkler.com





Emitters:





Netafim woodpecker jr pc emitter - flow rate : 3.2 gph


Buy netafim woodpecker jr pc emitter - flow rate : 3.2 gph at Drip Depot for drip irrigation drippers compensating. Free shipping and fast delivery for all your irrigation and plumbing projects.




www.dripdepot.com


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 25, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> It’s custom fab. 1/2” solenoids fired by an open sprinkler controller, dosatrons feeding the 1/2” line into a 12 port manifold. 1/4” spaghetti line Y split into 2 lines for 24 stakes total. Each shelf can support 24 plants each, expandable up to 48 if absolutely necessary.
> 
> I’m using 3.3GPH netafim woodpecker jr emitters with drip stakes to keep flow constant, and irrigation periods quick. Each zone fires sequentially so I don’t want each cycle taking an entire minute like my 0.5GPH drippers in flower rooms.
> 
> Everything is on jacks 321, no exceptions. 99% of plants do great on 321 full cycle. If there is one that is sensitive, it dies.


Nice. Just looking for other options for my no-till contatiners. The blumat carrots aren't liking the pumice in my soil or something because I keep having runaways in the same container, but other containers with a different soil composition are dialed and happy. At some point I need to do something different...either different irrigation system or different soil in the problem containers.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 25, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Luckily that is a private video that is only viewable by those who view this specific page of a thousand page mega thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir!
Unfortunately I’m aware of the failure of the hd garbage, I’ve lost plants to those failures!


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 25, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> View attachment 4862081
> Good eye;^)
> As you mentioned, it let's me look into her underworld.


I raise/propagate rare philodendrons and have been doing this for years. great idea. all my philos are in pure sphagnum and i water when I no longer see moisture on the cup walls


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 25, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Does anyone know if the Trinity is still floating around?


Was just searching the trinity, a good homie of mine from the midwest used to get it from some oldschool hippies back in the day and said it was pure skunk. Found some at the shop out gere in PNW and I can see where it would get to that point, this stuff just seems like it got pulled a little early. On more of the sour rotting fruit thing smellwise, still super dank though. I saw the nature farm is working with the trinity, x’d it to his worked line of the old skunkbud. Interested to see what comes from those beans.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 25, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Nice. Just looking for other options for my no-till contatiners. The blumat carrots aren't liking the pumice in my soil or something because I keep having runaways in the same container, but other containers with a different soil composition are dialed and happy. At some point I need to do something different...either different irrigation system or different soil in the problem containers.


For sure! I just put a general parts list up top. Blumats work well.. When they work.User controlled drip has a learning curve, but once you dial in your irrigation duration/timing you are good to go! If you want to get really nerdy with it, you could get an Aroya SOLUS to spot check soil EC and VWC. I think tracking soil/media parameters is just as important as tracking environmentals.

If you find yourself in the design/build phase and need help let me know. I’ll do my best to pass along information I wish I knew when I was building.



colocowboy said:


> Thank you sir!
> Unfortunately I’m aware of the failure of the hd garbage, I’ve lost plants to those failures!


Any time! I hope I didn’t come off as an asshole with the short message. I’ve honestly been way too busy and slightly overwhelmed. I don’t want to reveal too much about my current project because things aren’t done yet.. But I have been putting some of the pheno hunted Bodhi strains out there for medical patients to try and.. Let’s just say, you all are growing the right genetics.

I say Bodhi is a secret because he honestly kinda is.. People know the name, but he really never markets or releases centralized information for the masses. Only the enthusiasts who have experience with his lines really understand the insane potential in these lines. The barrier to access for almost everyone I speak to is the total lack of information, photos, hype, etc. Even some of the more adventurous grower who love hunting seeds stay away from bodhi because of uncertainty of the lineages.

I find that the vast majority of Bodhi/Stray/Doc growers are people who remember what amazing weed was like before hype culture took the wheel. They are usually basement growers who have no problem taking a risk with obscure genetics. They know that something special is waiting in there somewhere. I think that describes all of us here. Something like “Mexican Death Sativa” makes most growers poo their pants. But us crazy ass people get excited about the chance of something truly new and exciting.


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 25, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> They said the winner gets to have some of their dispensary weed lmfao. First off the internet is dumb they’ll probably pick greenhouse seeds as the winner. But imagine like archive won and they gave him dispensary weed from 710labs. Just sounds hilarious to me.


I'd recommend checking out their interview on The Hashish Inn. Not just some "dispensary weed," but likely some of the best hash on the planet. 

Speaking of hash, using a Super Silver Hashplant pollen on Useful's Bag of Skunks n Oranges has made some killer daytime herb that squishes realllll good. Really recommend the Super Silver Hashplant line.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 25, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> I'd recommend checking out their interview on The Hashish Inn. Not just some "dispensary weed," but likely some of the best hash on the planet.
> 
> Speaking of hash, using a Super Silver Hashplant pollen on Useful's Bag of Skunks n Oranges has made some killer daytime herb that squishes realllll good. Really recommend the Super Silver Hashplant line.


I don’t follow hash stuff so that’s probably why I made my comment. I’ve had the flower and the noodle prerolls which were just typical califnrojia dispensary weed. Homegrowing bodhi is way more exciting. IMHO.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2021)

So there is this taste to Starflight Guava that I could not nail down.
Got it like a revelation just now.....Honeysuckle and damn strong. Good herb with enough power to give serious face rushes. Even when vaped.
Got more seeds, will run again.


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 25, 2021)

Out of these, what two would you choose?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 25, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> I'd recommend checking out their interview on The Hashish Inn. Not just some "dispensary weed," but likely some of the best hash on the planet.
> 
> Speaking of hash, using a Super Silver Hashplant pollen on Useful's Bag of Skunks n Oranges has made some killer daytime herb that squishes realllll good. Really recommend the Super Silver Hashplant line.


I will tell you right now, any hash rosin made from a good bodhi selection will likely shit all over 710 hash rosin. It’s good mass production hash but the strains/lineages are nothing special. Those solventless companies beat the ever living shit out of the dead horse strains that have been used and abused. I really do wonder how many times you can hunt for a slightly different cookies n cream/OGKB/cake/punch/GMO cross and pretend its something different.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Mar 25, 2021)

Kind Sir said:


> Out of these, what two would you choose?



Phone Home and maybe the Midnight Cowboy since AB raves about it even though i don't care too much for the 88g13 crosses - but i'd look for something else beyond those other 5 unless you're not too familiar with chemdawg - then i'd go with the Kailash - but me, i'd either go with Bing, Baba Kush, Umeboshi, or Sunshine Queen


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 25, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I will tell you right now, any hash rosin made from a good bodhi selection will likely shit all over 710 hash rosin. It’s good mass production hash but the strains/lineages are nothing special. Those solventless companies beat the ever living shit out of the dead horse strains that have been used and abused. I really do wonder how many times you can hunt for a slightly different cookies n cream/OGKB/cake/punch/GMO cross and pretend its something different.


Ok boomer, check out the podcast before you start bashing them. They’re not in it for the money.

My Eden Transmission got smashed up something good. Hopefully have some replacements soon. Don’t trust a spore bank with your seeds...


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Mar 25, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Phone Home and maybe the Midnight Cowboy since AB raves about it even though i don't care too much for the 88g13 crosses - but i'd look for something else beyond those other 5 unless you're not too familiar with chemdawg - then i'd go with the Kailash - but me, i'd either go with Bing, Baba Kush, Umeboshi, or Sunshine Queen


The papa of Phone home and midnight cowboy is wookie 15. AB's killer cowboy pheno was (probably he is still running it) the electric cowboy, which is Larry og x 88g13hp.

With a lot of similar names, I know it's easy to get them mixed up sometimes.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Mar 25, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> The papa of Phone home and midnight cowboy is wookie 15. AB's killer cowboy pheno was (probably he is still running it) the electric cowboy, which is Larry og x 88g13hp.
> 
> With a lot of similar names, I know it's easy to get them mixed up sometimes.



shiiiit my bad! yup i totally got those 2 mixed up - thanks for the correction! i think there's 3 different cowboys now - electric, midnight, and space cowboys

i would probably still pass on that tho because every time ive done a mendo cross, they were pretty looking but mediocre smoke at best - so i guess it depends on what's important to you - but who knows, could be killer for all i know


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 26, 2021)

Kind Sir said:


> Out of these, what two would you choose?


I really like the sound of that Purple Soul. A loud, purple Goji OG pheno with a killer buzz would be a real crowd-pleaser I think, and I bet there are some of those in the Purple Soul. I'd definitely pick that over the Midnight Cowboy for a purple. The Midnight Cowboy might throw a wider range of kinder terps though.

I think I'd pick Kailish for the other one, but I've heard SO little about it. I don't know if it got some meh reviews early on and everyone ran away... it's kinda weird why nobody seems to notice or mention it around here. The ChemD is a dank beast of a breeding plant and the Snow Lotus is no slouch either, of course. I grabbed a pack of Moontang (with the SkunkVA Chem instead), not long ago, to get a chem lotus cross, but that one has slipped into extinction it appears. The Kailish is the last chance I think. I don't what to expect from the flavors though... I bet they could go in all kinds of (mostly foul) directions. Should be potent af though.

Honorable mention to Phone Home because of Triangle Kush. Everything goes well with TK. She's a magic-maker. The Wookie oughta work. I haven't paid close attention to people's results though... I think there are some.

That's what I'd do with those options but I'm not going on hard results from others. Just personal hunches and educated guesses about the pheno hunt. I love seed shopping and speculating... sue me.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 26, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Ok boomer, check out the podcast before you start bashing them. They’re not in it for the money.
> 
> My Eden Transmission got smashed up something good. Hopefully have some replacements soon. Don’t trust a spore bank with your seeds...


I listened to the podcast. Their products were better before they implemented the tier system. After the Tier system launched, they had an excuse to release sub par product instead of white labeling under another brand. Overall quality dropped dramatically. They also outsource their bud production so quality dropped even more.

Im in the R&D phase for solventless production and have been exploring lineages and strain families that normally are not used for solventless. I’ve found a few 4-5% washers in Hashplant crosses, Thai crosses, hazes, etc. The results are surprising, and I don’t see anyone else testing these lines for live hash rosin. The solventless crowd has genetic tunnel vision and they continue to squeeze flavor profiles from an overused and shallow gene pool. There is much much more potential out there if you have a drive to find something different.



This is Genius Thai x Dragon Energy. 4.4% WPFF returns with a 90% press at 180F. It has one of the most impressive terpene profiles that I have ever experienced.



Electeic Cowboy returning 4.8% WPFF with a beautiful lemon vanilla hand cream/solvent terp profile. Presses at 85%. 

Both of these have unique (to rosin) terpene profiles and much much better highs than any cake/pie/punch hybrid.

My solventless processor/partner is well connected with the CO solventless crew and can get basically anything from over there. We are slowly phasing out the CO cuts for my Bodhi/Doc D/Stray/Cannavore selections because of overall quality and exclusivity. This is NOT at all something that I can take credit for. It’s the breeders who have worked these lines for years prioritizing terps and high above everything else. I just sift through seeds and shake test wash jars, lol.

Turns out that hunting genetics for terps/high first, wash traits second leads to a better end product. Rather than hunting genetics that are specifically bred for wash characteristics. It’s pretty well known that selecting and line breeding for single traits will always depress a gene pool. That is painfully evident by the bottleneck in the mainstream solventless market.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 26, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I listened to the podcast. Their products were better before they implemented the tier system. After the Tier system launched, they had an excuse to release sub par product instead of white labeling under another brand. Overall quality dropped dramatically. They also outsource their bud production so quality dropped even more.
> 
> Im in the R&D phase for solventless production and have been exploring lineages and strain families that normally are not used for solventless. I’ve found a few 4-5% washers in Hashplant crosses, Thai crosses, hazes, etc. The results are surprising, and I don’t see anyone else testing these lines for live hash rosin. The solventless crowd has genetic tunnel vision and they continue to squeeze flavor profiles from an overused and shallow gene pool. There is much much more potential out there if you have a drive to find something different.
> 
> ...


Holy shit dude what a great write up on that and im someone who cares less about concentrates. Respect your work man sounds and looks amazing.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 26, 2021)

Laughing lemon female in Veg. Showing how silly it is. So funny. Doing funny stuff just making me laugh. Have a great day. Laugh it up.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 26, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> A fat Wookie7 x Dreadbread at week 8
> View attachment 4857748


Wow...I love the shape of these!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 26, 2021)

*hillbill
Well-Known Member*
Dec 26, 2019

Add bookmark
#47,979
Phone Home is excellent and goes 8-9 weeks at most. Sticky and loud as a herd of Monkeys. Strong effects with a plant that about grows itself. No intersex noted.


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 26, 2021)

On a slightly negative note, found 2 not very healthy looking nanas on my Blue Sunshine. Dead smack on the top of the colas. They did not look too viable to me, but who knows, time will tell, meanwhile I will give a thorough examination tomorrow, when I water/feed


It's there, in the blur. Plucked out with wet fiskars



Nutbag Poster said:


> I grabbed a pack of Moontang (with the SkunkVA Chem instead), not long ago, to get a chem lotus cross, but that one has slipped into extinction it appears


I've got a pack chillen in the stash jar. Hope to get to them sooner than later


----------



## chiefer888 (Mar 26, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Mango Lotus (on the pack it said sativa lovers) freebie
> thats a crazy bud structure, never grown this before, but it's pretty cool
> it smells so good and strong, like green sour mango
> 4 gal pot
> View attachment 4855897View attachment 4855898View attachment 4855899View attachment 4855900View attachment 4855901


How big was she when you flipped? A growmie ran this outside last summer and she grew to 12 feet. It looks like yours is not requiring any bondage or other trickery to stay manageable in your room.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 26, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Ok boomer, check out the podcast before you start bashing them. They’re not in it for the money.
> 
> My Eden Transmission got smashed up something good. Hopefully have some replacements soon. Don’t trust a spore bank with your seeds...


Was the packaging damaged? Was the Purple Paki Chitral smashed too?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 26, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> They just want Exotic Genetix rock hard, frosty, high density mids in feminized form. These packs take much more love to hunt through, but the reward is huge. Not exactly the 710labs demographic hah.


Out of 100 plants, and perhaps a dozen Bodhi strains; I haven't had a complaint about any plant.
Are there strains, and even phenos within strains I prefer; of course!...lots of variation sometimes in their F1's
But honestly, I've had much better pot from Bodhi on a consistent basis than other well known breeders I once used.


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 26, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I listened to the podcast. Their products were better before they implemented the tier system. After the Tier system launched, they had an excuse to release sub par product instead of white labeling under another brand. Overall quality dropped dramatically. They also outsource their bud production so quality dropped even more.
> 
> Im in the R&D phase for solventless production and have been exploring lineages and strain families that normally are not used for solventless. I’ve found a few 4-5% washers in Hashplant crosses, Thai crosses, hazes, etc. The results are surprising, and I don’t see anyone else testing these lines for live hash rosin. The solventless crowd has genetic tunnel vision and they continue to squeeze flavor profiles from an overused and shallow gene pool. There is much much more potential out there if you have a drive to find something different.
> 
> ...


Amazing work and spot on, really refreshing to see and hear! Can’t imagine the taste and effects of that Thai Dragon. Looking forward to see whatever you cook up.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> http://imgur.com/a/qo6Iba6
> 
> 
> Bunch of Bodhi, Doc D, and Cannavore in here.
> ...


Very cool looking.
So clean and organized

I have some questions
Is this just a seedling nursery, or do you flower in there as well?
Also is there an electrocution hazard having water above the lights or are they completely sealed.

I am currently running ebb n flow and ocassionaly leaks happen.


----------



## CloudHidden (Mar 26, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> I like your idea of clear plastic cups inside of the standard red party cup.
> That way you can check the root development without disturbing said roots.
> Very smart, I may have to implement that myself.


I did that my last round for the first time. I highly recommend it - especially for us OCD types who like to know what's happening, but don't want to guess.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 26, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Amazing work and spot on, really refreshing to see and hear! Can’t imagine the taste and effects of that Thai Dragon. Looking forward to see whatever you cook up.


Honestly these smells are scents that I never thought cannabis could produce. The more Bodhi/Doc/Stray I grow, the more I realize how great these crosses are. I look at them like untapped genetic potential that requires lots of research and participation in the community to understand. You get out what you put in.

I can’t wait for this next hunt. Im so excited for it! Haha.


----------



## Joker4life50 (Mar 26, 2021)

About to make my first order with GLG, have a question. Do I put my return address on my usps priority envelope or no? Not trying to have any issues so I figured I'd ask first


----------



## YardG (Mar 26, 2021)

I do, never had a problem with mail to them but should there be some weird issue at least your mail to them will come back to you and won't just get dumped in a pile in a post office somewhere.


----------



## Joker4life50 (Mar 26, 2021)

YardG said:


> I do, never had a problem with mail to them but should there be some weird issue at least your mail to them will come back to you and won't just get dumped in a pile in a post office somewhere.


Thank you! I just wanted to make sure before I sent it out. Man it's hard picking what ones I want lol


----------



## lambchopedd (Mar 26, 2021)

Had some repairmen directly in my space over the last couple weeks, and therefore had to stash everything I could to a friends attic (across town). It’s been tough on me mentally. Things are FINALLY returning to normal... it’ll probably be another 3wks before everything’s back up.

anyways. Here’s my 22 (2pks) of Mexican Death Sativa that I’m gonna open-pollinate. These were priority #1 when I had to evacuate.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 26, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Had some repairmen directly in my space over the last couple weeks, and therefore had to stash everything I could to a friends attic (across town). It’s been tough on me mentally. Things are FINALLY returning to normal... it’ll probably be another 3wks before everything’s back up.
> 
> anyways. Here’s my 22 (2pks) of Mexican Death Sativa that I’m gonna open-pollinate. These were priority #1 when I had to evacuate.


A toast to you for doing an OP with those! A second toast for doing it with TWO full packs. And then a third for fighting through the headaches to keep the project alive. Stashing away a big sack of seeds from a rare, pure sativa line is a very smart move.

In lieu of an actual toast, I think I'll do three bong hits in your honor. It's Friday. Cheers!


----------



## SFnone (Mar 26, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> It's Friday. Cheers!


----------



## copkilller (Mar 26, 2021)

chiefer888 said:


> How big was she when you flipped? A growmie ran this outside last summer and she grew to 12 feet. It looks like yours is not requiring any bondage or other trickery to stay manageable in your room.


i'd say, probably one foot tall, it stretched a lot i guess, but so did my cluster funks and hollyweeds


----------



## Funkentelechy (Mar 26, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> My Eden Transmission got smashed up something good. Hopefully have some replacements soon. Don’t trust a spore bank with your seeds...


I wish that Bodhi would change his packaging. It probably helps to keep the cost to distribute seeds down by using those little baggies but, it's sad to see them get smashed the USPS is brutal on packages.


----------



## copkilller (Mar 26, 2021)

Granola Funk remix - Day 74
tire and skunk


----------



## copkilller (Mar 26, 2021)

Terpenado day 74 harvest
I think this one falls short compared to my other Terpenado i harvested a few days ago... smells strong tho, like weed i'm not sure there's another way to describe the smell
i think this is my smallest plant, with the smallest buds
3gal pot


----------



## copkilller (Mar 26, 2021)

Purple Wookie V2
day 74 harvest
this one was a heavy-er feeder that never got fed enough, and the extremely floppy bottom branches never got support either, i kinda just fucked up with this plant, it's larfy, it's bright purple, it smells of GAS and BERRIES very amazing smell
3gal pot


----------



## keiserrott (Mar 26, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Had some repairmen directly in my space over the last couple weeks, and therefore had to stash everything I could to a friends attic (across town). It’s been tough on me mentally. Things are FINALLY returning to normal... it’ll probably be another 3wks before everything’s back up.
> 
> anyways. Here’s my 22 (2pks) of Mexican Death Sativa that I’m gonna open-pollinate. These were priority #1 when I had to evacuate.
> View attachment 4863544View attachment 4863545View attachment 4863546View attachment 4863547


It would make Bodhi proud!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 27, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Had some repairmen directly in my space over the last couple weeks, and therefore had to stash everything I could to a friends attic (across town). It’s been tough on me mentally. Things are FINALLY returning to normal... it’ll probably be another 3wks before everything’s back up.
> 
> anyways. Here’s my 22 (2pks) of Mexican Death Sativa that I’m gonna open-pollinate. These were priority #1 when I had to evacuate.
> View attachment 4863544View attachment 4863545View attachment 4863546View attachment 4863547


Pretty cool!
Those MDS have much wider leaves than I thought. they would and the internode spacing is fairly tight for a sativa.
There is definately some Indica admixture, not that that is a bad thing, especially indoors.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Mar 27, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Had some repairmen directly in my space over the last couple weeks, and therefore had to stash everything I could to a friends attic (across town). It’s been tough on me mentally. Things are FINALLY returning to normal... it’ll probably be another 3wks before everything’s back up.



sucks doesn't it - I just had the same shit going on - took all my clones to a friends house and they took about 3 weeks to rally back too - pain in the ass...

i just said fuck it and recloned them all because some of them just weren't really plants i'd wanna flower


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 27, 2021)

Banana Spliff - filling out nicely, no intersex issues so far


Blue Sunshine - also coming along nicely, although I found 2 more underdeveloped nanners. I think I'm catching them early, but it's hard to inspect all over. 


Should I keep the 2 clones I have from this gal or throw them out?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 27, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Pretty cool!
> Those MDS have much wider leaves than I thought. they would and the internode spacing is fairly tight for a sativa.
> There is definately some Indica admixture, not that that is a bad thing, especially indoors.


Ive heard that cant really deduce sativa/indica from plant morphology. There is probably some NL5 x Haze in there because it made its way into everything. Looks like a sweet line. 



copkilller said:


> Terpenado day 74 harvest
> I think this one falls short compared to my other Terpenado i harvested a few days ago... smells strong tho, like weed i'm not sure there's another way to describe the smell
> i think this is my smallest plant, with the smallest buds
> 3gal pot
> View attachment 4863679View attachment 4863681View attachment 4863682


Youre a great grower. Awesome work!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 27, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Very cool looking.
> So clean and organized
> 
> I have some questions
> ...


Its just a veg room with high capacity, enough to fill my rooms even if I need to veg everything at once due to poor planning.Ive thought about flowering in here, but I don't think it would be a great idea.

The diodes themselves are not sealed, but the terminals are. No exposed wiring or anything crazy like that. No risk of fatal electrocution from these, but definitely a risk of shorting if I sprayed them. If I do spray things down, lights are off for 6 hours to let them dry off.

I have a master solenoid before all of the zoned valves. If something broke the line would quickly depressurize and slowly drip into the trays. I dont think there is any realistic way that a leak could touch the lights. My drain reservoir has an float switch so it empties as water level rises.


----------



## copkilller (Mar 27, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Banana Spliff - filling out nicely, no intersex issues so far
> View attachment 4863933View attachment 4863934
> 
> Blue Sunshine - also coming along nicely, although I found 2 more underdeveloped nanners. I think I'm catching them early, but it's hard to inspect all over.
> ...


I stress my plants a lot and a lot of 'em get nanners
so it could be stress causing nanners, keep the clones


----------



## copkilller (Mar 27, 2021)

Terpenado - artificial strawberry flavoring (not strawberry) pheno is re-vegging, took about 12 days
that's cool cause i've never done this before, and the clones i took died


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 27, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Lucky Wookie, Phone Home, and Granola Funk all went in water today. I want to see what the Wookie has to offer me!
> 
> @Diesel0889 Didn’t you run one of these?


How did the lucky wookie and granola funk turn out for you? Debating on popping these two in near future.


----------



## chiefer888 (Mar 27, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Pretty cool!
> Those MDS have much wider leaves than I thought. they would and the internode spacing is fairly tight for a sativa.
> There is definately some Indica admixture, not that that is a bad thing, especially indoors.



I figured a pic of fans from Doc D’s MDS mom might be nice for comparison. I’ve got MDS x Dragon Energy in the vault. I have been thinking it’d be fun to IX that with MDS pollen.


----------



## lambchopedd (Mar 27, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Pretty cool!
> Those MDS have much wider leaves than I thought. they would and the internode spacing is fairly tight for a sativa.
> There is definately some Indica admixture, not that that is a bad thing, especially indoors.





AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Ive heard that cant really deduce sativa/indica from plant morphology. There is probably some NL5 x Haze in there because it made its way into everything. Looks like a sweet line.


Yeah, as you @Bakersfield mention, I guess I didnt even notice. AdvancedBuffalo may be right too, because the three “origin” stories I keep hearing are pretty questionable. Nonetheless, it’s a Nierika line with a killer name. I grow a lot of Doc D too, and once he started using a MDS mom, I knew there was AT LEAST potential of finding something unique in this line.

I’m just here doing my custodial duties.

Out of the 10 older ones, here are the more interesting leaf shapes + some pre-flower shots


----------



## Palckl899014 (Mar 27, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> http://imgur.com/a/qo6Iba6
> 
> 
> Bunch of Bodhi, Doc D, and Cannavore in here.
> ...


Slow clap sir lol


----------



## gardenofisle (Mar 27, 2021)

Hey guys! any strains you people recommend for high temps?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 27, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Yeah, as you @Bakersfield mention, I guess I didnt even notice. AdvancedBuffalo may be right too, because the three “origin” stories I keep hearing are pretty questionable. Nonetheless, it’s a Nierika line with a killer name. I grow a lot of Doc D too, and once he started using a MDS mom, I knew there was AT LEAST potential of finding something unique in this line.
> 
> I’m just here doing my custodial duties.
> 
> ...


I think they look great and I cannot wait to see how they turn out.
I was pretty gung-ho to do the same with my pack, but now that we are headed into Spring, I'm not sure I would be able to complete such a project properly as my life gets too busy.


----------



## crisnpropa (Mar 27, 2021)

gardenofisle said:


> Hey guys! any strains you people recommend for high temps?


What do you mean: 'you people' ??!


----------



## gardenofisle (Mar 27, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> What do you mean: 'you people' ??!


lol sorry if it sounded wrong you bodhi peeps


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2021)

I hope was I wish all "you people" a great evening. As I do. 

Looking at 20's and snow again here this week. 

Settled on GMO x SHORELINE, Pre 98 BK, Blue Berry hash Plant and a Northern Lights accosted by a male Dragon Fruit. LOL. I'm looking forward to that mistake or love child. Cannot wait to participate again. As 700W 301's collect dust. Ho Hum. Damn pesky fine print in the laws.

Peace and the best to all"folks"!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2021)

gardenofisle said:


> lol sorry if it sounded wrong you ihg peeps


Who you calling a peeper? LLMAO!! 

Humor on.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 27, 2021)

chiefer888 said:


> View attachment 4864326
> I figured a pic of fans from Doc D’s MDS mom might be nice for comparison. I’ve got MDS x Dragon Energy in the vault. I have been thinking it’d be fun to IX that with MDS pollen.


Looking at some of the different phenotypes that represent the particular Mexican strains used in the cross, I do see what I would expect to find in this cross.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/pure-sativa-thread.880568/post-11855951

Kiona down in Washington State runs an MDS from the same seed stock that Doc D recieved from Bodhi who got it from I don't know who, maybe the elusive Jim Ortega.
This MDS is not the same as the MDS that the Cornbread Mafia grew, or so I was told, by the guy that distributes the Cornbread Mafia MDS seeds.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Looking at some of the different phenotypes that represent the particular Mexican strains used in the cross, I do see what I would expect to find in this cross.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/pure-sativa-thread.880568/post-11855951
> 
> Kiona down in Washington State runs an MDS from the same seed stock that Doc D recieved from Bodhi who got it from I don't know who, maybe the elusive Jim Ortega.
> ...


Wish I knew what this scrawny girl is. Late 80's, honest, Mexi Sensi bag seed. Down to 6 looking viable and 4 maybe beans. Wicked stuff.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 28, 2021)

Test wash of Lemon Hashplant V2, showing that it maybe dumps at 3% or so.

All of my rosin testing/development talk probably doesn’t apply to most of you because you aren’t processing for craft-commercial production. Usually I will test entire plants at a time, and it’s no big deal if one or two are total failures with zero return. But this isn’t ideal if you are growing for personal stash and need that single plant for your med stash.

So here is a way you can determine with fairly decent accuracy, trichome head separation properties and rosin yields! It only requires 15g of live material, some ice, and a 1 quart mason jar.

1. Cut off a few reasonably frosty LIVE lowers and separate 15g of nug/frosty leaf material from the stems. Dispose of fan leaves, non frosty sugar leaves, stems, etc. Remember, we want LIVE material. This is how we retain all of those beautiful volatile terps that often seem to elude us when drying/curing.

2. Break down plant material into small chunks if your colas are fat. US nickel to quarter size should work well. That’s like 1/2” to 1”, or 13mm to 26mm. The more surface area exposed to the ice water bath, the better yields will be.

3. Grab a plastic bag or Tupperware, label the container according to strain/pheno, and freeze for 24 hours. Take your mason jar and pop it in the freezer as well.

4. After 24 hours (you can leave the material in the freezer for as long as you want, it won’t degrade in such a short period of time) remove the mason jar and frozen bud from your freezer.

5. Fill the mason jar with ice up to the half-way point.

6. Put flower on top.

7. Put more ice on top until the jar is 90% full.

8. Fill jar with water. Some ice will melt and you will be left with a jar that is 80% full of your ice/bud/water. The mix should be easy to shake and agitate.

9. Turn jar upside down and let it sit on the lid for 10-15 minutes. We want to let the bud thaw out and saturate with cold water.

10. After waiting, shake the jar for 5 minutes. Then let it rest for 5 minutes. Repeat 2-3 times or until you are sure that the material is spent.

11. Place the jar right side up in your fridge and let the trichomes fall to the bottom and settle. You should see little granular trichome heads swirling around in the jar. If you want, you can angle the jar and let the trichomes settle on the edge like I did to get a better idea of how much is actually there. If it just looks like a milky opaque fluid, do not attempt to wash this strain!

A good washer should leave a nice pile of trichomes on the bottom of the jar. If the entire bottom of the jar gets coated with trichomes to the point that you have a hard time seeing through it, you have a real dumper and you need to PM me ASAP.

The “average” water hash strain will dump at 3-4%, and the above photo is a good example of that wash %. Not enough to coat the bottom to the point of being not-see through. But enough to warrant a wash because the terp retention will be great!

If you do happen to find a strain that you really like and it happens to drop resin during this wash, consider taking a portion to a water hash extractor to get your material processed into live rosin. It’s a wonderful type of extract that is completely solventless. It is the best method for creating a concentrate that is nearly identical to the flower in its living state!

I know we have a lot of flower fans in here. I don’t see a lot of talk about modern concentrates and other stuff. This extraction/processing method is unique in that it will change the way you determine keepers. Not only will you be looking for quality cured flower, but you may also end up looking for a good washer! This is fantastic for those plants that smell absolutely wonderful in flower form, but seem to lose those amazing terps during a dry/cure. Sometimes terpenes are just too volatile to make it passes the dry/cure. This method is amazing for capturing all of the volatiles that otherwise would have been missed. Some plants that you may have culled/disregarded for post cure sadness may end up making it into the final rotation because of this method.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 28, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4864774
> 
> Test wash of Lemon Hashplant V2, showing that it maybe dumps at 3% or so.
> 
> ...


Rookie question maybe, but how do you reclaim the material from the water?

Edit: I meant the resin when I said material. This is good info!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 28, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Rookie question maybe, but how do you reclaim the material from the water?
> 
> Edit: I meant the resin when I said material. This is good info!


So this specific method is only used as a visual test to see if a cut drops resin, and if so how much. I just dispose of everything in the jar after. Better to waste 15g of lower material to see if washes well, rather than risk losing an entire plant with zero return without testing. 

After testing you would freeze the rest of the plant and wash in bubble bags yourself, or have an extractor do it. The best way to make this is to wash in an ice water bath with bubble bags, collect the heads, dry in a freeze dryer, and press with a hydraulic press with heated plates.

Alternatively you can microplane and smoke the resulting hash. But the freeze dry/pressing method is becoming more common.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Mar 28, 2021)

2 Space Monkey chopped at 68 days. Setting up for the next go-round and haven’t decided exactly what to run. I have 3 Space Monkey; 2 from clone and 1 new female from seed. 3 Icy Grapes; 2 confirmed female and 1 undecided. Also, a Peach HP that I’m going to take clones off of and will definitely get flowered next. Thinking I will flower the Peach and an IG as I want to free up some space. Happy Sunday y’all!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 28, 2021)

2 Sun Ra at 49 days in flower tent today smell like a volatile hydrocarbon of some kind with Grapefruit on one. Buds seem very firm and both are yellow fading and leaves drying up from the bottom, hint of purple on upper leaf edges. Increasingly loud and eye watering up close. The one giving Grapefruit smells is slightly more rangy with slightly narrower leaves also.


----------



## 2seepictures (Mar 28, 2021)

The more narrow leaf & "sativa" structured SunRa I tried had a very attractive calyx->leaf ratio and was extremely frosty. Had some purple tint + yellowing going on during senescence as well. Failed a reveg on it but I think I prefer the effects of the other pheno more. As with all the wookie crosses carbon filters are an absolute must. Can't wait to hear your impression of the effects and strength of the SunRa. It's my current favorite medicine for when I need to be active/semi-functional and SSDD wouldn't be a good choice (work, dog walking, physical activities, etc).


----------



## hillbill (Mar 28, 2021)

Doing Wookie crosses has made me put a carbon scrubber in the tent as well as exhaust.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Mar 28, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Doing Wookie crosses has made me put a carbon scrubber in the tent as well as exhaust.


Youre getting me excited over here!


----------



## copkilller (Mar 28, 2021)

Cluster Funk day 78 harvest
so my two cluster funks were under-fed so all the leaves are dead
those buds are hard and heavy as hell, even the small ones at the very bottom. annoyingly sticky
the smell is almost like a poisonous plant, bitter and sharp
3gal pot


----------



## copkilller (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## copkilller (Mar 28, 2021)

Mango lotus (freebie) day 78 harvest
awesome foxtail bud structure!
VERY awesome smell of sour, spicy mango peel
i'm revegging that one, it smells so good, no nanners, looks cool, and it's a big plant so i'm going to keep it around
4gal pot


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 28, 2021)

thanks AB i was wondering about this method.... ive seen people use it as a testing method but never gone into the details. Before your breakdown i kinda likened it to the old quarter in a jar with buds and a screen on top method of making hash/kief or whatever, but that seems like a reasonably accurate and low input method, will be sure to immediately PM if the situation arises


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 28, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Purple Wookie V2
> day 74 harvest
> this one was a heavy-er feeder that never got fed enough, and the extremely floppy bottom branches never got support either, i kinda just fucked up with this plant, it's larfy, it's bright purple, it smells of GAS and BERRIES very amazing smell
> 3gal pot
> ...


I'm working with a Purple Wookie V2 and it's all fruit and lavender. Deep purple and it smells/taste like fruit loops or fruity pebbles, not really a gassy smell at all. However, I did get one like what you described, gassy and fruity. I'm also running Magenta HP next to it. I picked the non gassy one as my keeper, it just seemed like a rare plant. I'll post some pics later tonight, but they are only starting week 3. I ran the seeds in kinda crappy soil, so I took clones and tried again, this time my soil is rocking. The one that I picked was a low yielder, but what little I had from testing was fabulous. I'm getting everything lined up to open a greenhouse this summer and I'm planning on running Purple Wookie for my first run. The bag appeal was high, but the yield low. I'm going to have to deal with a saturated market, so I'll need something above the others and Purple Wookie is impressive. I'm thinking about fermenting some blueberries to raise anthocyanin levels to try to bring out the purple a little more, just a KNF experiment that I'm working on...


----------



## copkilller (Mar 28, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I'm working with a Purple Wookie V2 and it's all fruit and lavender. Deep purple and it smells/taste like fruit loops or fruity pebbles, not really a gassy smell at all. However, I did get one like what you described, gassy and fruity. I'm also running Magenta HP next to it. I picked the non gassy one as my keeper, it just seemed like a rare plant. I'll post some pics later tonight, but they are only starting week 3. I ran the seeds in kinda crappy soil, so I took clones and tried again, this time my soil is rocking. The one that I picked was a low yielder, but what little I had from testing was fabulous. I'm getting everything lined up to open a greenhouse this summer and I'm planning on running Purple Wookie for my first run. The bag appeal was high, but the yield low. I'm going to have to deal with a saturated market, so I'll need something above the others and Purple Wookie is impressive. I'm thinking about fermenting some blueberries to raise anthocyanin levels to try to bring out the purple a little more, just a KNF experiment that I'm working on...


i have 2 of them, the only thing that's annoying is the plant structure, i can't wait to sample the smoke, i'm re-vegging both!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 28, 2021)

///////


copkilller said:


> i have 2 of them, the only thing that's annoying is the plant structure, i can't wait to sample the smoke, i'm re-vegging both!


I wasn't expecting to share pics until I was further along, but this is the one that I'm talking about. It gets deep purple and smells/tastes like fruit loops(wife says Fruity Pebbles). I just started week 3 here, but everything is going great since I hired an agronomist to help with soil testing.


----------



## mathed (Mar 28, 2021)

Kind Sir said:


> Out of these, what two would you choose?


Field Trip is some good stuff, looks good, smells good, provides a good buzz. Definitely some fuel-funk smelling stuff and greasy too....rich in oils.


----------



## copkilller (Mar 28, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> ///////
> 
> I wasn't expecting to share pics until I was further along, but this is the one that I'm talking about. It gets deep purple and smells/tastes like fruit loops(wife says Fruity Pebbles). I just started week 3 here, but everything is going great since I hired an agronomist to help with soil testing.
> View attachment 4865315View attachment 4865316


nice! what soil are you using? in beds?

i use roots organics original straight out the bag, and tap water


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Mar 28, 2021)

I aged oak leaves for about 2yrs.


Then, I added leaves, grass clippings, and rabbit bedding and let it age again.


I then mixed the compost with peat moss and a trailer of produce that I scored.


I turned it all into worm castings in these wooden raised beds that I made(worm bins).


My outdoor crop was nice last year, but I had a little trouble running it indoor this winter, so I hired someone to help sort it out with soil tests and I'm back on track now. Sorry for giving you the long answer lol. It turns out that I needed to add iron, calcium, boron, and manganese to my compost.


----------



## copkilller (Mar 28, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I aged oak leaves for about 2yrs.
> View attachment 4865547
> 
> Then, I added leaves, grass clippings, and rabbit bedding and let it age again.
> ...


that's extreemly boss. i hope one day i have this kind of knowledge! and land too damn i grow in the middle of los angeles lol


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 29, 2021)

HuntrRisen said:


> Have you sampled this yet?
> i have 2 packs of this


Ive got a fairly nice mango lotus back in this thread, I kept one and killed the other cause i gotta be picky...It cured nicely to a smell of sorta like sour fruit mango....I thought I found a fairly nice pheno as im running her again...It was stoney and like I said through my vape tasted like sour fruit, the tips was dense enough for my tastes, I like everything dense.....


oh I want to point out that I grew I think all the seeds from the pack and numerous males had perfect structure and very dark dark red stems, the female I found also carried the dark red stem trait.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Mar 29, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Doing Wookie crosses has made me put a carbon scrubber in the tent as well as exhaust.



yea they're pretty stinky even in veg


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 29, 2021)

HuntrRisen said:


> Thank you sir! I did see ur previous posts and was just a lil curious about your finds. I’ve heard mixed reviews about Snow Lotus—mild effects but high resin content...so of course I’m curious about the dominance of the cross. Male to female ratio—etc etc. I think I’ll run them in 7gal and maybe keep any dudes in 3gal. Thanks for sharing those pix—fuckn killer finale!!!
> 
> I’m also gearing up to run some freebs from Dr.Bodhi outdoors, so please if anyone can give some true heady reviews—I’d appreciate any extra thoughts/concerns...am I wasting my time with these and should I instead go straight for my ”buys”?? I did snag a Eden Transmission pk
> I‘m picky AF but I have a feeling there’s some stunners in these extras.
> ...


Junk. All of it. Pack it up, I'll get rid of them for you.


----------



## Sqwee (Mar 29, 2021)

HuntrRisen said:


> Thank you sir! I did see ur previous posts and was just a lil curious about your finds. I’ve heard mixed reviews about Snow Lotus—mild effects but high resin content...so of course I’m curious about the dominance of the cross. Male to female ratio—etc etc. I think I’ll run them in 7gal and maybe keep any dudes in 3gal. Thanks for sharing those pix—fuckn killer finale!!!
> 
> I’m also gearing up to run some freebs from Dr.Bodhi outdoors, so please if anyone can give some true heady reviews—I’d appreciate any extra thoughts/concerns...am I wasting my time with these and should I instead go straight for my ”buys”?? I did snag a Eden Transmission pk
> I‘m picky AF but I have a feeling there’s some stunners in these extras.
> ...


Nothing mild about the few snow lotus crosses I've grown. I had a Headtrip plant that was one of the most potent plants I've grown. It had a unique mint chocolate and citrus smell and taste to.

Man I wish I still had that plant.


----------



## Sqwee (Mar 29, 2021)

HuntrRisen said:


> Those words about SL are coming straight from Bodhis boy—Doc D.


I don't know what their idea of mild is.

Jabbas Stash
Goji OG
Blue Tara
RKU
Headtrip
Space Cake

All snow lotus crosses I've grown, all of them were potent with good terpene profiles.


----------



## Thebanktella (Mar 29, 2021)

Week 5 of my space cake , flopping over as they starting to stack , now the stress begins first Cali gear I’ve run, very impressed


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Boosky (Mar 29, 2021)

Got a Wolfpack and Blueberry Mountain @63 days from flip looking very promising. One Blueberry Mountain has crazy node spacing and floppy branching, the other is thick and stout. Complete opposites, anxious to see the difference in taste and high.
Also appreciate the board members here that helped me track down these two strains.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Mar 29, 2021)

517redeye said:


> View attachment 4866192


Please, where were you able to find the older strains (Lucky Charms, SSDD and Goji OG)? Thanks!


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 29, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Please, where were you able to find the older strains (Lucky Charms, SSDD and Goji OG)? Thanks!


Back in 2013 ...im gonna pop em and do a open pollination at some point this year ill be spreading the love


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 29, 2021)

I also have some.ancient og f2's by copa and my buddy had came across some.original bodhi f1s and abunch of the green bodhi aog crosses as well gonna see what we can come up with.. known for being a monster outside


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Mar 29, 2021)

517redeye said:


> Back in 2013 ...im gonna pop em and do a open pollination at some point this year ill be spreading the love


Man, i need to invent a time machine!
A fine plan that is. Maybe if you get the time, a lilttle mix n match the strains as well? (like a Lucky Sunshine, Goji Charms or Daydream OG?)


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Mar 29, 2021)

517redeye said:


> I also have some.ancient og f2's by copa ..........


Nice! BTW i see headiegardens now sells Copa seeds and has the Ancient OG f2 as a freebie.


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 29, 2021)

I got some i typically order from greatlakesgenetics got the skittlezxblackdomina n those were the freebie .. i hadnt read alot of good stuff about those fer real


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 29, 2021)

I got bought em for the ancient ogf2s


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 30, 2021)

Howdy yall. Been a week at least since I hopped on RIU. Been going hard on a 2004 kx125 build and helping my daughter progress on track on her 65. Been very busy. 

Just wanted to say I hope everyone is safe and well. Just say hi etc. 
Couple pics in the dark last week lol. Most recent I got to keep it thread related! I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 30, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I aged oak leaves for about 2yrs.
> View attachment 4865547
> 
> Then, I added leaves, grass clippings, and rabbit bedding and let it age again.
> ...


That's awesome, I have a giant oak in my front yard that dumps leaves, I let them stay in my flower beds and mulch over them every year to help speed up the process a bit and make it look nice, the plants seem to love it, never have to feed any plants in those beds


----------



## lambchopedd (Mar 30, 2021)

517redeye said:


> I got some i typically order from greatlakesgenetics got the skittlezxblackdomina n those were the freebie .. i hadnt read alot of good stuff about those fer real


You talking about Copas Icy Grape? I grew those way back when. If you do grow those, it wasn’t bad smoke. To say the least, it yielded pretty nicely. Can’t comment much on phenos & whatnot because back then I was growing only a few seeds from many packs instead of whole packs of a few things. Couldn’t find plant pics (sorry)

To keep it Bodhi related: I’m still siting on Goji OG f2s. Five is such a low selection though... been thinking of doing an OP and then make future selections from that.


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 30, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> You talking about Copas Icy Grape? I grew those way back when. If you do grow those, it wasn’t bad smoke. To say the least, it yielded pretty nicely. Can’t comment much on phenos & whatnot because back then I was growing only a few seeds from many packs instead of whole packs of a few things. Couldn’t find plant pics (sorry)
> 
> To keep it Bodhi related: I’m still siting on Goji OG f2s. Five is such a low selection though... been thinking of doing an OP and then make future selections from that.
> View attachment 4866651View attachment 4866652View attachment 4866658


Yeah im gonna see whats up i wanted some black domina actually so it worked.out .. and yeah that was kind of the plan for the ancient og f2 my buddy also had came across a pack of the original f1s from bodhi and bought up abunch of the green bodhi aog crosses


----------



## copkilller (Mar 30, 2021)

hollyweed day 75ish
this is the only plant that's perfect, absolute keeper, photogenic as fuck
amazing smell of kush and powdered milk


----------



## joeko420 (Mar 30, 2021)

Has anyone seen @CopaGenetics? Went from active postings here and IG, then total silence late 2020. Hope she's okay!

Grabbed Crazy Bitch with free Goji OG F2s and like another posted, will def OP.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 30, 2021)

517redeye said:


> Back in 2013 ...im gonna pop em and do a open pollination at some point this year ill be spreading the love


I did that with goji og. Made f2s, passed out a bunch but haven't seen anyone grow any out. I still have a handful ill take to f3 and pass out the rest of these f2s later this year. Once I decide how many I'll use for f3.


----------



## GroundUpFarms (Mar 30, 2021)

Hello everyone, I'm an old member that just applied for my commercial grow license in Oklahoma. I'm just going to be a small time grower and I will mostly be using Bodhi seeds. I'm turning my personal med grow into "seeds only" while I hunt phenos. I don't have much going on business wise other than I have several packs of SSDD that I plan on using to establish a name for myself here. I chose the name Ground-Up because that's how I'm starting, I don't have any investors or anything. Anyways, I just wanted to introduce myself and show off some occasional pictures. I wish everyone the best of luck!!!

I have Purple Wookie V2 going along with Magenta HP and Lemon Wookie. Purple Wookie is kind of a slow-goer, but I'm looking for unique strains that are impressive, even if they don't yield the best. I've been growing my own meds for about 10yrs now and it's time to share the Bodhi magic with everyone. Anyways, I have several packs of Bodhi to pop and just wanted to get acquainted with everyone.


----------



## Moka_Pot (Mar 30, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Got a Wolfpack and Blueberry Mountain @63 days from flip looking very promising. One Blueberry Mountain has crazy node spacing and floppy branching, the other is thick and stout. Complete opposites, anxious to see the difference in taste and high.
> Also appreciate the board members here that helped me track down these two strains.


Damn missed out on that wolfpack


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Mar 30, 2021)

A few SSDD's...

SSDD F3 on the left, and a Wookie 41 x SSDD, vegging away.
 

F2 Male left, F2 lady at 11 days


Another F2 just upcanned, still vegging.


F1 at 39 days. Just started smelling like rising bread, sweet w/ a bit of alcohol. The sweet may be a berry thing, hope it's the blueberry muffin pheno. I've grow more than a few SSDD's and haven't found that one., so here's hoping., and I got clones!!!!








Team Bodhi!


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 30, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I did that with goji og. Made f2s, passed out a bunch but haven't seen anyone grow any out. I still have a handful ill take to f3 and pass out the rest of these f2s later this year. Once I decide how many I'll use for f3.


Copa made f2s as well like they did with the ancient og. 
Kinda of surprising considering people blew up my dm when intial posted em on ig . Like i would love to have something that was more consistent . Like im interested in seeing the f5 sfvog from 20twenty should be pretty consistent plant to plant . Female or male ya know


----------



## freewanderer04 (Mar 30, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Doing Wookie crosses has made me put a carbon scrubber in the tent as well as exhaust.


For sure. They REEK. Do you get tired of the sour wookie flavor? I thought it was unique at first but I got tired of it pretty quick. Have decided to select away from the Wookie dom phenos in Sakura.


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 30, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I did that with goji og. Made f2s, passed out a bunch but haven't seen anyone grow any out. I still have a handful ill take to f3 and pass out the rest of these f2s later this year. Once I decide how many I'll use for f3.


Id pop em and take pics er whatever youd really want to happen


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 30, 2021)

517redeye said:


> Id pop em and take pics er whatever youd really want to happen


Sweet. Ill come to this thread and let ya know when I'm ready to let them go. Just need a couple weeks to get my situation in order. Cheers!


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 30, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sweet. Ill come to this thread and let ya know when I'm ready to let them go. Just need a couple weeks to get my situation in order. Cheers!


mmmm seeds


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 30, 2021)

Dla 10 day 50-52. Took at 9 weeks from seed plant. Was very good smoke! Gave it a 2nd try.


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 30, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sweet. Ill come to this thread and let ya know when I'm ready to let them go. Just need a couple weeks to get my situation in order. Cheers!


Goji og f2 superfuntime you say? I....I would like to be a part of that


----------



## Diesel0889 (Mar 30, 2021)

And another specimen I have found that was a tester this round from ink. This gal is a first aid. Some bad shit. Same day as the above dla10. It's clear this gal will go 9 or more than likely 10 weeks. I'm guessing 70 days. But boy what a example I found. Small tester plant not even topped lol. More hunting in this pack to do. Frost rails with more coming on by the daily. Happy growing!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 31, 2021)

Deleted post saying I was germing seeds for Bing, grabbed wrong pack so it’s 5 or 6 Old Soul in the Bounty Sauna.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 31, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Goji og f2 superfuntime you say? I....I would like to be a part of that


I'll have some Goji


thenotsoesoteric said:


> I did that with goji og. Made f2s, passed out a bunch but haven't seen anyone grow any out. I still have a handful ill take to f3 and pass out the rest of these f2s later this year. Once I decide how many I'll use for f3.


I'll be sharing some F2 flower shots soon - within another week or so. They're in the middle of their 14 day hang dry right now.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 31, 2021)

That Old Soul has a Goji mother, Pinesoul. And Old Soul is like Pine Sap in the tent.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Mar 31, 2021)

April fools promo: Buy 1 get 1 freebie for $60 tomorrow at GLG


----------



## copkilller (Mar 31, 2021)

Hollyweed day 79 harvest
i know i keep flooding the page with pictures of this plant, but i can't get over it
the buds are heavy as hell, the branches are strong
this one is going to be my biggest yielder in this strain/pheno hunt
smells of milk, kush and dove soap, super awesome, strong smell, i'm stoked!!
3gal pot


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Mar 31, 2021)

Anyone know if the get ones for this promo are from the same group of Bodhi freebies a guy would normally see?


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 31, 2021)

Picked up some Dragons Blood HP, both versions. Last GLG package had the t-shirt, I better try the plant. I enjoy 3 Headed Dragon, so I'm betting on some fire. Anybody got picks of their DB HP?


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Apr 1, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Anyone know if the get ones for this promo are from the same group of Bodhi freebies a guy would normally see?


As of 11 PM PST, these are the BOGO freebies available.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Apr 1, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4864774
> 
> Test wash of Lemon Hashplant V2, showing that it maybe dumps at 3% or so.
> 
> ...


Fantastic explanation. Thank you kindly sir for the knowledge drop. Respect


----------



## raggyb (Apr 1, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Hollyweed day 79 harvest
> i know i keep flooding the page with pictures of this plant, but i can't get over it
> the buds are heavy as hell, the branches are strong
> this one is going to be my biggest yielder in this strain/pheno hunt
> ...


Holly weed, wouldn't shee, holly weeeeeed!


----------



## colonelcrackers (Apr 1, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Ive got a fairly nice mango lotus back in this thread, I kept one and killed the other cause i gotta be picky...It cured nicely to a smell of sorta like sour fruit mango....I thought I found a fairly nice pheno as im running her again...It was stoney and like I said through my vape tasted like sour fruit, the tips was dense enough for my tastes, I like everything dense.....
> 
> 
> oh I want to point out that I grew I think all the seeds from the pack and numerous males had perfect structure and very dark dark red stems, the female I found also carried the dark red stem trait.


Makes sense. A large portion of the Snow Lotus crosses carry that red-stemmed trait from the Snow Lotus stud.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Apr 1, 2021)

copkilller said:


> hollyweed day 75ish
> this is the only plant that's perfect, absolute keeper, photogenic as fuck
> amazing smell of kush and powdered milk
> View attachment 4866714


Beautifully photogenic girl. Can't wait to see her trimmed up and shining!


----------



## colonelcrackers (Apr 1, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Hollyweed day 79 harvest
> i know i keep flooding the page with pictures of this plant, but i can't get over it
> the buds are heavy as hell, the branches are strong
> this one is going to be my biggest yielder in this strain/pheno hunt
> ...


Bro, NOBODY is getting tired of you flooding the thread with photos of this girl. She's gorgeous! Excellent work my friend. Can't wait to see it all trimmed up and cured. Dying for a good smoke report for this and ALL your other plants from this pheno hunt. Stay frosty!


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 1, 2021)

I just noticed something while looking at Supernatural Selections (not a full list), most of them have either OMG or Kashmir as dad. These studs must have been really special if he created a separate line based on them.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Apr 1, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> I just noticed something while looking at Supernatural Selections (not a full list), most of them have either OMG or Kashmir as dad. These studs must have been really special if he created a separate line based on them.


Keep in mind on his interview with The Pot Cast, Bodhi explained that the Supernatural Selections lines were basically raw Landrace and/or Heirloom Sativa x Indica F1 hybrids. He also went into detail about the OMG dad, as well as the Kashmir line. Lots of good info. 

I believe he referred to them as "Back to the Future" style crosses, where F2'ing the lines will open up Pandora's Box of hybrid expressions that everyone should be able to find something they vibe with.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 1, 2021)

Arrived today


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 1, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> Keep in mind on his interview with The Pot Cast, Bodhi explained that the Supernatural Selections lines were basically raw Landrace and/or Heirloom Sativa x Indica F1 hybrids. He also went into detail about the OMG dad, as well as the Kashmir line. Lots of good info.
> 
> I believe he referred to them as "Back to the Future" style crosses, where F2'ing the lines will open up Pandora's Box of hybrid expressions that everyone should be able to find something they vibe with.


Is that Pot Cast on youtube? That sounds great to me, would like to listen to the whole episode if possible.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Apr 1, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Is that Pot Cast on youtube? That sounds great to me, would like to listen to the whole episode if possible.


Not sure if it's up on YouTube, but for sure it's on SoundCloud. It's a 2-part episode that's over 3hrs total. Good times!


----------



## copkilller (Apr 1, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Picked up some Dragons Blood HP, both versions. Last GLG package had the t-shirt, I better try the plant. I enjoy 3 Headed Dragon, so I'm betting on some fire. Anybody got picks of their DB HP?


i got some too, both versions, about to run em, i have found no info on these


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 1, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> Not sure if it's up on YouTube, but for sure it's on SoundCloud. It's a 2-part episode that's over 3hrs total. Good times!


Thanks for the info bud, I'll check it out


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 1, 2021)

copkilller said:


> i got some too, both versions, about to run em, i have found no info on these


I've got some things in front of them, but I'm hoping by this time next year to run both packs all at once.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 1, 2021)

Found in a vault I forgot about


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 1, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> As of 11 PM PST, these are the BOGO freebies available.
> 
> View attachment 4867952


Thanks!


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 1, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Found in a vault I forgot aboutView attachment 4868278


Man, I missed some great selections showing up to the Bodhi party last year'ish. I've never seen, or heard of Natural Mystic. Color me jealous.


----------



## Hashishh (Apr 1, 2021)

New to Bodhi - Can anyone recommend some of his strains? I wanna snag some up during the 4/20 sales.

Not looking for anything specific - just looking to try out something new. I'm already set on a pack of Black Raspberry, but his 88G13 crosses look pretty interesting, just not sure where to start.


----------



## copkilller (Apr 1, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I've got some things in front of them, but I'm hoping by this time next year to run both packs all at once.


me too i have 40+ mountain temple seeds i wana get to


----------



## YardG (Apr 1, 2021)

I have been demonstrating some major self-control over the last few days, at least when it comes to buying yet more seeds. Yes the deals are amazing, no I have no immediate plan for getting to the seeds I already have (I know it pales in comparison to the serious collectors here but I have 26 Bodhi packs as is, need to stop until I make a dent in what I have, even if there are some packs I would really love to pick up).


----------



## sadboy92 (Apr 1, 2021)

Hashishh said:


> New to Bodhi - Can anyone recommend some of his strains? I wanna snag some up during the 4/20 sales.
> 
> Not looking for anything specific - just looking to try out something new. I'm already set on a pack of Black Raspberry, but his 88G13 crosses look pretty interesting, just not sure where to start.


Depends on how many packs you're in for and what seedbank you're looking to buy through.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the 88g13hp dad imparts great structure to its offspring while retaining a lot of other characteristics from the mom, generally speaking. So I think the magic is in the cross. But if you want, his strain Booty is a back cross of 88g13hp with a little afghan in it iirc.

I suggest checking out:

Dads:
88g13hp
Wookie 15
Purple Unicorn
Snow Lotus
Kashmir (if you can find anything with it)
Sunshine Daydream

Moms:
Goji/Goji Razz/Pinesoul/Dragonsoul* (all phenos of goji) *=pinesoulxhawaiianblood
Strawberry Milk/Mother's Milk
Lush (Suge Pure Kush x Laotian)


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 1, 2021)

YardG said:


> I have been demonstrating some major self-control over the last few days, at least when it comes to buying yet more seeds. Yes the deals are amazing, no I have no immediate plan for getting to the seeds I already have (I know it pales in comparison to the serious collectors here but I have 26 Bodhi packs as is, need to stop until I make a dent in what I have, even if there are some packs I would really love to pick up).


I've been trying to hold off, but I really wanted more of the Lemon Lotus freebie from GLG, and I wasn't sure they'd ever be restocked. They've been an option for some time but the numbers have gotten low lately.
After 4/20 sale I'm going stop buying and recluse to growing.
Edit: Lemon Lotus has indeed been depleted from the freebie list. Glad I made an unplanned buy now.


----------



## YardG (Apr 1, 2021)

I was hopeful, when someone was talking up the Lemon Lotus recently, that it was one I had in the stash. Sadly no (Lemon Ghani and Lemon Wookie v2, yes, no doubt as GLG freebies, so not totally deprived).


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 1, 2021)

YardG said:


> I was hopeful, when someone was talking up the Lemon Lotus recently, that it was one I had in the stash. Sadly no (Lemon Ghani and Lemon Wookie v2, yes, no doubt as GLG freebies, so not totally deprived).


I bet that Lemon Ghani has some amazing pheno's burried.


----------



## SFnone (Apr 1, 2021)

One trimmed a1/kashmir nug... this is what I assume is the more kasmir leaning in structure... I'm noticing a few damned bugs... one of the perils of outdoor growing I guess...

Edit: ah! I just noticed a single seed too! Didn't come from any a1/k... and these things were about a mile away from any male I had... either that's not enough distance, or a neighbor knocked her up... apologies to b... I honestly had no clue.


----------



## copkilller (Apr 1, 2021)

hillbill said:


> That Old Soul has a Goji mother, Pinesoul. And Old Soul is like Pine Sap in the tent.


you made me order a pack


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 2, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Depends on how many packs you're in for and what seedbank you're looking to buy through.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the 88g13hp dad imparts great structure to its offspring while retaining a lot of other characteristics from the mom, generally speaking. So I think the magic is in the cross. But if you want, his strain Booty is a back cross of 88g13hp with a little afghan in it iirc.
> 
> ...


I got a freebie pack of Mango Biche/Kashmir outdoor 2021 Bodhi seeds from headiegardens. I know there's a pack of Rajasthani Space Probe on buy it now auction for $125 there too. A little higher than when released, but never to be released again.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 2, 2021)

SFnone said:


> One trimmed a1/kashmir nug... this is what I assume is the more kasmir leaning in structure... I'm noticing a few damned bugs... one of the perils of outdoor growing I guess...
> View attachment 4868689
> Edit: ah! I just noticed a single seed too! Didn't come from any a1/k... and these things were about a mile away from any male I had... either that's not enough distance, or a neighbor knocked her up... apologies to b... I honestly had no clue.


Industry experts recommend a minimum distance of 10 miles between outdoor cannabis fields. Research has shown that pollen can travel much further than 10 miles, but the amount of pollen transported decreases logarithmically with increasing distance from the source.


----------



## EnigmaticG (Apr 2, 2021)

They detect moroccan cannabis pollen in southern spain annually.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 2, 2021)

Popping bodhi seeds like crazy. At least for my small space lol. Hoping to show off some cool shit. Lemon lassi looks great. Panamanian space probe is a super thin leaf girl. Worthless advice: Don’t sit on these packs , at some point you need to stop collecting and start planting these seeds want soil and they want it now. Have good weekend bodhi seed planters.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 2, 2021)

6 Old Soul with tails in the dirt in red Solos.

Will report on 2 Sun Ra shortly, 53 days


----------



## SFnone (Apr 2, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Industry experts recommend a minimum distance of 10 miles between outdoor cannabis fields. Research has shown that pollen can travel much further than 10 miles, but the amount of pollen transported decreases logarithmically with increasing distance from the source.


I knew it could go far, but i was hoping it wouldn't be that common... Makes me wonder how easy it'll be in the future, when it's legal everywhere, for unwated pollen to get to people's buds. Bees will take pollen all over too... I've seen them covering themselves in pollen before, then flying away to who knows where... Anyhow, that's the only seed i've found so far in that plant. I'll save it for a rainy day, but i really don't have any intetest in running these again anytime soon... I think both the a1 and kashmir are VERY unpredictable parents. I was actually going to keep that one plant, but decided to kill it about a month ago. Just figured i should take a picture of trimmed bud to show the wild structure.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 2, 2021)

SFnone said:


> I knew it could go far, but i was hoping it wouldn't be that common... Makes me wonder how easy it'll be in the future, when it's legal everywhere, for unwated pollen to get to people's buds. Bees will take pollen all over too...


That's God's way of not letting the greedy outdoor flooders takeover the market with cheap bunk


----------



## Mr Westmont (Apr 2, 2021)

SFnone said:


> I knew it could go far, but i was hoping it wouldn't be that common... Makes me wonder how easy it'll be in the future, when it's legal everywhere, for unwated pollen to get to people's buds. Bees will take pollen all over too... I've seen them covering themselves in pollen before, then flying away to who knows where... Anyhow, that's the only seed i've found so far in that plant. I'll save it for a rainy day, but i really don't have any intetest in running these again anytime soon... I think both the a1 and kashmir are VERY unpredictable parents. I was actually going to keep that one plant, but decided to kill it about a month ago. Just figured i should take a picture of trimmed bud to show the wild structure.


I have two big outdoor tables about 25 ft apart. One table has males, the other has females. I keep a flowering pea plant on the male table, between the males and the females. I usually only find between 3 and 5 seeds on the females per plant.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Apr 2, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> .......at some point you need to stop collecting and start planting these seeds ......


I like that idea: stop collecting Seeds, and start collecting Buds! Because i can't smoke seeds, (though i have accidentally once or twice, yuck.)


----------



## raggyb (Apr 2, 2021)

Mr Westmont said:


> I have two big outdoor tables about 25 ft apart. One table has males, the other has females. I keep a flowering pea plant on the male table, between the males and the females. I usually only find between 3 and 5 seeds on the females per plant.


so how does the flowering pea plant help?


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 2, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Industry experts recommend a minimum distance of 10 miles between outdoor cannabis fields. Research has shown that pollen can travel much further than 10 miles, but the amount of pollen transported decreases logarithmically with increasing distance from the source.


According to _Clarke: _Marijuana Botany, cannabis pollen can travel and pollinate over a distance exceeding 200 miles.


----------



## BongChoi (Apr 2, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> According to _Clarke: _Marijuana Botany, cannabis pollen can travel and pollinate over a distance exceeding 200 miles.


Forgive my ignorance but how do they track this? Is pollen from a specific cannabis plant distinguishable enough between other fields that may be within the 200 miles?

Edit: wow I need to slow down on the hash.. some sort of genetic test never crossed my mind.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 2, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> Forgive my ignorance but how do they track this? Is pollen from a specific cannabis plant distinguishable enough between other fields that may be within the 200 miles?


I do not know. It seems obvious to me considering dust from the Sahara desert travels thousands of miles over the Atlantic ocean and fertilizes the Amazon rainforest; what remains of it.


----------



## BongChoi (Apr 2, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> I do not know. It seems obvious to me considering dust from the Sahara desert travels thousands of miles over the Atlantic ocean and fertilizes the Amazon rainforest; what remains of it.


Oh yeah definitely wasn't trying to downplay the winds ability to carry things, it is totally possible if the conditions are right and dry. I was just curious how they got to a definitive answer. Always amazed as a kid by the distance ash was carried by Mt St. Helen's.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 2, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I like that idea: stop collecting Seeds, and start collecting Buds! Because i can't smoke seeds, (though i have accidentally once or twice, yuck.)


I think about 90% of 1970 weed shot hot seeds like fireworks, never forget the taste. Everything was seeded and they popped like popcorn. In the upper Midwest, a lot of foreign Hash was everywhere and definitely preferred.


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 2, 2021)

Just grabbed a pack of Bodhis Strawberry Headband....anyone run this?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 3, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I like that idea: stop collecting Seeds, and start collecting Buds! Because i can't smoke seeds, (though i have accidentally once or twice, yuck.)


Yeah these are medicinal plants that need to be grown consumed and shared with others. Let us collect these buds. Farm on.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 3, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Just grabbed a pack of Bodhis Strawberry Headband....anyone run this?


I have not.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 3, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Just grabbed a pack of Bodhis Strawberry Headband....anyone run this?


I haven’t ran that either.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2021)

EnigmaticG said:


> They detect moroccan cannabis pollen in southern spain annually.


I remember hearing this back in the 80's. 
Used as a way for the authorities to figure hash production for that year, based on the amount of cannabis pollen monitored.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 3, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I think about 90% of 1970 weed shot hot seeds like fireworks, never forget the taste. Everything was seeded and they popped like popcorn. In the upper Midwest, a lot of foreign Hash was everywhere and definitely preferred.



Definitely all throughout the 80s in the Northeast - seeds were pretty much the norm and nobody complained


----------



## hillbill (Apr 3, 2021)

I smoked Gold Acapulco weed, Panama Red, Red Colombian, and Vietnamese and all were seeded, some Mexican kilos (brick) were 40% big stems and seeds by weight.
And those little untrimmed leaf stems would poke through rolling papers, even my Marfils. All vaping now.


----------



## Mr Westmont (Apr 3, 2021)

raggyb said:


> so how does the flowering pea plant help?



As a natural wall between them, to help block pollen.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2021)

Mr Westmont said:


> As a natural wall between them, to help block pollen.


A plant won’t stop pollen from another plant, pollen has been dealing with that for many millions of years.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 4, 2021)

hillbill said:


> A plant won’t stop pollen from another plant, pollen has been dealing with that for many millions of years.


My understanding of the wall would be that, bees and other pollenators would rub off the pollen from cannabis on the pea plant, leaving less to make it to female cannabis.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2021)

Cannabis relies on air pollination and each little grain is very light, sticky girl flowers capture it. No bees involved.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 4, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Cannabis relies on air pollination and each little grain is very light, sticky girl flowers capture it. No bees involved.


My dad and uncle were bee keepers. Bees are involved too. The wind, passing animals/people, natural pollenators, all contribute.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 4, 2021)

I think he meant not needed


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 4, 2021)

I understand they don't "need" the bees, but bees are there anyway. Planting a flowering pea plant between your males and females, it's damn likely the bees will stop by the pea plant before your female cannabis. It wouldn't eliminate the threat, just lesson it. I'm not picking a fight, just pointing out how it could help to have a screen of some other plant line flowering between your cannabis guys and girls.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2021)

The pollen that gets through will be sufficient for dozens of plants though.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2021)

Okay


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 4, 2021)

hillbill said:


> The pollen that gets through will be sufficient for dozens of plants though.


Fair enough. There's better methods to be sure.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 4, 2021)

I’m sorry if I seemed like I was picking a fight, just helping avoid miscommunication.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 4, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I smoked Gold Acapulco weed, Panama Red, Red Colombian, and Vietnamese and all were seeded, some Mexican kilos (brick) were 40% big stems and seeds by weight.
> And those little untrimmed leaf stems would poke through rolling papers, even my Marfils. All vaping now.


yup we had the same names, same sticks and seeds....then when we went to dealers on the streets, they sold "sess"

i try to imagine what all those plants looked like back then and how the whole process went....like was there males just scattered about or was it herms or what? did they even feed them? who knows


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 4, 2021)

and don't forget about thai stick....that was actually on the stick


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2021)

Even now, Thai ancestry is a herm caution on my hill.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 4, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Even now, Thai ancestry is a herm caution on my hill.


It's a nice buzz though


----------



## i0dineAlf (Apr 4, 2021)

Last bud of the Blue Sunshine dried (No flash). Smells awesome. Very happy with how this turned out.


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 4, 2021)

i0dineAlf said:


> Last bud of the Blue Sunshine dried (No flash). Smells awesome. Very happy with how this turned out. View attachment 4870877


What are the effects like?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Apr 4, 2021)

Lemon Hashplant V2. I remember someone asking if Ghash crosses yield. Well.. Here ya go!


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 4, 2021)

I ended up with 4 Banana Spliff being female, they were the ones I had numbered 1, 2, 4 and 8. I now have a rooted cut of each one.

Back left (Banana Spliff #4) rooted last week. Banana Spliff#2 next to it rooted a few days ago. The 2 in front, BS#1 and BS#8 finally showed roots yesterday and this morning they went into solo cups. I found cuttings of this strain took quite a while to root, but I'm glad they did.

The girls in flower they came from will have been in for 4 weeks this coming Thursday - I'll post a few pics. Here is a sneak preview of Banana Spliff #2. She's already impressing me with how much frost at this stage


----------



## Mr Westmont (Apr 4, 2021)

hillbill said:


> A plant won’t stop pollen from another plant, pollen has been dealing with that for many millions of years.


Like I said, HELP block pollen. Not completely stop it. It works, I've used this method for years. Anyone who doesn't care about a few seeds can use this method.


----------



## Mr Westmont (Apr 4, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I understand they don't "need" the bees, but bees are there anyway. Planting a flowering pea plant between your males and females, it's damn likely the bees will stop by the pea plant before your female cannabis. It wouldn't eliminate the threat, just lesson it. I'm not picking a fight, just pointing out how it could help to have a screen of some other plant line flowering between your cannabis guys and girls.


Exactly.


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 4, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I smoked Gold Acapulco weed, Panama Red, Red Colombian, and Vietnamese and all were seeded, some Mexican kilos (brick) were 40% big stems and seeds by weight.
> And those little untrimmed leaf stems would poke through rolling papers, even my Marfils. All vaping now.


Snagged a Colombian Gold/Panama Red x Romulan line. No idea what to expect but I'm excited!


----------



## Mr Westmont (Apr 4, 2021)

hillbill said:


> The pollen that gets through will be sufficient for dozens of plants though.


I suppose if you are growing trees, this may true. But the pea plant is bigger than the cannabis plants, so it is a sufficient shield, and bee stop before the girls.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 5, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Snagged a Colombian Gold/Panama Red x Romulan line. No idea what to expect but I'm excited!


I think good times should be expected. Is that AKBB?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 5, 2021)

My sister-in-law grew Panama Red for several summers in the 70s in California


----------



## hillbill (Apr 5, 2021)

6/6 Old Soul up from the dirt in red Solos.

2 Sun Ra getting very close with some amber trykes in every scope view. Pistils unusually orange/rust now going to a burnt sienna color. Extremely few new flowers. Medium size plants and buds but very hard buds. Fuel smell getting stronger with ripe fruit. Enough branching for training and stem and branches are strong. 57 days.


----------



## LunarMOG (Apr 5, 2021)

too stoked cant wait to report, have about 5 each sprouted of cherry queen, lazy lightning, time bandit, and dla 4 (only 3 unfortunately of the dla4 due to damping off and or lower germ rate, but the 3 look proper), all going into the great outdoor in about a month, first a hodge podge ghouse then direct into a cootsmix soil (some older, some newer) after the last frost


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 5, 2021)

Banana Spliff dad


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 5, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I think good times should be expected. Is that AKBB?


You bet! Sorry to get off topic. Seems like things are a little quiet now that everyone is gearing up for spring. Hope everyone has a good season!


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Apr 5, 2021)

Just got these in the post today!!! 
Really exited to pop this one, his description of it sounds interesting.
Bounty hunter hideout funk, body odour, coffee, African violet YESS PLEASE!!!

Interested so hear people’s opinions of this one especially the flavour.

Have a wicked day lads!


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 6, 2021)

Blue Sunshine 


Banana Spliff


They've been taking forever to dry out, hence the hungry look. I can't wait to see what the root system looks like, since I've had them sitting on heat mat all throughout the grow (turned them off the other day, so long Winter..) 
I might have a 4/20 harvest here, if ganja gods are willing


----------



## Hashishh (Apr 6, 2021)

Anyone grown the DLA strains? Looking at DLA 6 and DLA 9. The 6 with the Kush 4 looks real promising. I may have to grab both cause what the hell.


----------



## sadboy92 (Apr 6, 2021)

Hashishh said:


> Anyone grown the DLA strains? Looking at DLA 6 and DLA 9. The 6 with the Kush 4 looks real promising. I may have to grab both cause what the hell.


DLA 6 is iraqi methinks, haven’t seen it for sale forever. But def let us know how DLA 9 (Kush 4) turns out. Gotta love the old kush lines.

On that note, was Kush 4 x SSDD ever released?


----------



## Hashishh (Apr 6, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> DLA 6 is iraqi methinks, haven’t seen it for sale forever. But def let us know how DLA 9 (Kush 4) turns out. Gotta love the old kush lines.
> 
> On that note, was Kush 4 x SSDD ever released?


I just went to hit the buy button and the DLA 9 is out of stock, d'oh!
Ill look at some of his other 88G13HP crosses and see if anything piques my interest


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 6, 2021)

Hashishh said:


> I just went to hit the buy button and the DLA 9 is out of stock, d'oh!


headiegardens has 15pks DLA 9 available


----------



## thenasty1 (Apr 6, 2021)

Hashishh said:


> Anyone grown the DLA strains? Looking at DLA 6 and DLA 9. The 6 with the Kush 4 looks real promising. I may have to grab both cause what the hell.


i ran dla 6 (ranya x ghash) recently. found a really nice male that i kept, and two females that im having trouble deciding between. i only ran 8 seeds. definitely worth a look imo


----------



## copkilller (Apr 6, 2021)

Day 84 granola funk remix harvest
one of my smallest bodhi plant
smells super strong, skunky oily gassy stank
and it's just so pretty!


----------



## copkilller (Apr 6, 2021)

Cluster Funk day 84 harvest
heavy heavy feeder and drinker, did not get all it's food even if i fed both cluster funks more than the other strains
so... i don't really like the smell of the cluster funks, faint, compared to the other bodhi strains that smell absolutely insane
this is some serious dense golfballs tho, can't really see from the pictures


----------



## copkilller (Apr 6, 2021)

day 84 mountain temple harvest
i know, it looks like a bunch of shitty larf on the pictures
BUT it did dense up at the end, the buds got heavy
the smell is so good, i had a dream about it, i think this is my favorite smell in the world, it's hard to pinpoint but i'd say it smells like a watermelon flavored starburst, very artificial strong clean smell. Or eucalyptus maybe? like it has the crisp fresh smell of a eucalyptus leaf when you crumble it

i ordered 3 more packs of these just cause the way it smelled halfway thru growing, i'm going to re-pheno hunt that strain, probably going to pop the beans soon. The two mountain temple i grew both had nanners (my environment and grow skills are fucked tho, probably shouldnt blame the genetics) and i've seen other people grow that strain beautifully, heavy yielding and denser buds, so imma give it a better chance next time


----------



## colonelcrackers (Apr 6, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Just got these in the post today!!!
> Really exited to pop this one, his description of it sounds interesting.
> Bounty hunter hideout funk, body odour, coffee, African violet YESS PLEASE!!!
> 
> ...


Have a pack of these that were my first Bodhi purchase and will probably be in the next batch that I pop. Schwaggy P did an AMAZING writeup of his full pack pop and grow back in Feb 2019. He got 8 females from his pack. Check it out...






Schwaggy P's Random Stuff


So the hydro gives the nice fat calyx? Or will the soil swell to be similar by day 61? I think both look great. But the hydro def has the look of an easier trim. Cheers :) The soil plant will swell later on, but not to the same extent (in my experience). It seems the hydro plants tend to...



rollitup.org










Schwaggy P's Random Stuff


So the hydro gives the nice fat calyx? Or will the soil swell to be similar by day 61? I think both look great. But the hydro def has the look of an easier trim. Cheers :) The soil plant will swell later on, but not to the same extent (in my experience). It seems the hydro plants tend to...



rollitup.org





Also keep in mind that Jabba's Stash won the 2014 Santa Cruz Cup for Organic Sungrown Flower, and somewhere in my travels on IG I found a post regarding someone finding a "Chocolate Cherry Cordial" pheno. That's what's up. 

Finally, heed Master Bodhi's advice... "Look for the purple pheno" 

~~~~~
Jabba's Stash is a big oily funky indica, created by combining an amazing oldschool bubba kush mom, and the deadly potent, big yielding, super frost, snow lotus male. Expect big kushy wands of crystal covered nugs, with dark acrid spicy flavors and smells ranging from dark roast coffee, exotic tropical fruits, african violets, elderberry, body odour, apple butter, and bounty hunter hideout funk. Deep head nodding trance cannabis for super space exploration. Great for indoors and out. Look for the purple pheno. body relaxes mind wakes up (Variety Indica; Plant Height Medium; mostly indy dom in structure with different phenos showing up as variations in aroma and potency. 40% cocoa berry kush 40% strawberry fuel molasses 20% mixes; Flowering Time 9 weeks; Harvest Month November; Awards Winner of the 2013 Santa Cruz medical cup). 
~~~~~

Stay Frosty.
~CC


----------



## Sqwee (Apr 6, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Just got these in the post today!!!
> Really exited to pop this one, his description of it sounds interesting.
> Bounty hunter hideout funk, body odour, coffee, African violet YESS PLEASE!!!
> 
> ...


Slowly working through my second pack of JS right now, hoping to find some coffee terps. I only got two females on the first pack, both Bubba Kush leaning. Both were earthy bubba with a little spice or incent flavor going on, hard to describe. Very strong smoke but not my favorite flavor so far; if I find something that reminds me of the coffee terps like katsu bubba kush I'll keep it around.

Here is the one I have in veg right now, its just starting to put out preflowers and looking like a female so far.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks lads!! Will be popping the jabba this week!!


----------



## WheresMIweed? (Apr 6, 2021)

copkilller said:


> day 84 mountain temple harvest
> i know, it looks like a bunch of shitty larf on the pictures
> BUT it did dense up at the end, the buds got heavy
> the smell is so good, i had a dream about it, i think this is my favorite smell in the world, it's hard to pinpoint but i'd say it smells like a watermelon flavored starburst, very artificial strong clean smell. Or eucalyptus maybe? like it has the crisp fresh smell of a eucalyptus leaf when you crumble it
> ...


Glad I just scooped a pack of mountain temple. I wanted one of his Appalachia crosses. I’m hunting for that artificial smell. I’m hoping to get some artificial strawberry funk from one of the 3 strawberry milk crosses I got. SM x 88G13HP , SM x Wookie and Black Triangle x SM. I ought to find something there. 

Happy growing!


----------



## sadboy92 (Apr 6, 2021)

A pack of Jabba’s Stash has been chilling on strainly for a minute. Tempting, but I have way too many beans already to justify paying the asking price ($127).


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Apr 7, 2021)

Busy day yesterday! 100 plants into final pots. 8-9 week crosses for most of these. Really excited to see what these girls can do.

We have a few things Bodhi going in here:

Electric Cowboy 
Passionfruit HP
Soul Mate

Doc D:
Velvet Buzzsaw (White Haze x A5/Thai Bx) 
Nigerian Rafiki (Nigerian Haze x A5/Thai Bx)
GMO x A5/Thai

@Cannavore 
Chembucha (Wookie 7 x GMO/Waltz)
Where Jah? (Jah Goo x GMO/Waltz)
Lazy Sundae (Sundae Driver x GMO/Waltz)


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Apr 7, 2021)

Can anyone help me with the lineage on dragons blood? I read some stuff posted in here back in 2019 but it's still a bit vague and confusing.

EDIT: .. I think dragons blood =s the blood x pipeline hashplant male that had some blood traits. So.. on my Eternal Sunshine pack.. is the Hawaiian Sativa listed "the blood" or dragons blood?


----------



## SoD4nk (Apr 7, 2021)

what size square pots are those? 7x7?
@AdvancedBuffalo


----------



## copkilller (Apr 7, 2021)

WheresMIweed? said:


> Glad I just scooped a pack of mountain temple. I wanted one of his Appalachia crosses. I’m hunting for that artificial smell. I’m hoping to get some artificial strawberry funk from one of the 3 strawberry milk crosses I got. SM x 88G13HP , SM x Wookie and Black Triangle x SM. I ought to find something there.
> 
> Happy growing!


I got insane strawberry funk from a Terpenado plant, it's artificial strawberry flavoring, the buds are small-ish on those tho, it's more like "leaves coated in strawberry icing"


----------



## copkilller (Apr 7, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Can anyone help me with the lineage on dragons blood? I read some stuff posted in here back in 2019 but it's still a bit vague and confusing.
> 
> EDIT: .. I think dragons blood =s the blood x pipeline hashplant male that had some blood traits. So.. on my Eternal Sunshine pack.. is the Hawaiian Sativa listed "the blood" or dragons blood?


from what i understand, the blood trait comes from that hawaiian plant, and it's crossed with 88g 13 hashplant


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Apr 7, 2021)

copkilller said:


> from what i understand, the blood trait comes from that hawaiian plant, and it's crossed with 88g 13 hashplant


Is pipeline hp the same as 88g13hp? I wonder why the packs are listed as hawaiian sativa if it's actually the sativa x hashplant


----------



## colonelcrackers (Apr 7, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Can anyone help me with the lineage on dragons blood? I read some stuff posted in here back in 2019 but it's still a bit vague and confusing.
> 
> EDIT: .. I think dragons blood =s the blood x pipeline hashplant male that had some blood traits. So.. on my Eternal Sunshine pack.. is the Hawaiian Sativa listed "the blood" or dragons blood?


Pretty sure the "Dragon's Blood" is the Hawaiian Sativa crossed to the Pipeline Hashplant. I believe Bodhi used a Dragon's Blood F2 x 88g13hp for Dragon's Blood Hashplant (v1) and an F4 for the v2. He said on a the Pot Cast that he's at F5 with it now and he can basically make anything that he crosses it to bleed. 

In the Eternal Sunshine it should be the straight "Blood" Hawaiian Sativa (not crossed to the Pipeline, hence it being Blood and not Dragon's Blood) x the OMG papa. If you look back and find the posts by reallybigjesusfreak back when he ran the testers, you should see his tester pack labeled either Blood x Afghani or possibly Blood x OMG. I think bodhi changed it to "Hawaiian Sativa" so as not to confuse people with whether it was Blood or Dragon's Blood.

Saw some crazy IG pictures on that one. 12-16 week donkey doink phenos in abundance, and an all around electric sativa with some slight "Heady Indica" influence from the OMG. 

Cheers!
~CC


----------



## colonelcrackers (Apr 7, 2021)

copkilller said:


> from what i understand, the blood trait comes from that hawaiian plant, and it's crossed with 88g 13 hashplant


That's Dragon's Blood Hashplant


----------



## colonelcrackers (Apr 7, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Is pipeline hp the same as 88g13hp? I wonder why the packs are listed as hawaiian sativa if it's actually the sativa x hashplant


They're 2 different strains. It's listed as Hawaiian Sativa because that's what it is. It's the mama to the Dragon's Blood and the maternal grandma to Dragon's Blood Hashplant.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Apr 7, 2021)

Direct quote from Bodhi on the Dragon's Blood line work below...

~~~~~
“i have been working on a secret project for a few years, not trying to be sneaky, just wanted to make sure i could pull it off before i spilled the beans. I’m about 75% done and things are going very well. its a new male, a male that brings with it a unique genetic marker. the male and its progeny bleed a dark red/violet high brix sap that resembles blood, along with a very different terpene signature and a beautiful uplifting high. *originally i called it just blood, but to not confuse people with the old Hawaiian sativa of the same name, i renamed the line dragons blood* after the dark aromatic tree sap used by magicians to ward off negative energies and infuse the work space with positive vibes. *the line is based off a unique individual from the pipeline hashplant seeds*, i sprouted all 23, and one plant had the red trait, *I’m thinking it has Hawaiian blood ancestry deep in its genetics or it was crossed pollinated by the blood*. the line dates from the mid nineties, and was bred by a kind soul with deep roots in islands cannabis heritage, he’s no longer with us but will live on through the seeds. *in order to isolate the traits in the blood specimen i took a pipeline male and crossed it to the blood*, then grew out 33 of those looking for the blood trait, about 30% had the trait. i then took those plants and open pollinated them. the next wave had 50% blood traits. repeat the process, now were up to 70%. f1 hybrids with the line are showing at 50% blood traits. blood expressing hybrids of hybrids are showing 0% blood traits with a limited experiment of only 6 seeds. i think one more ix of the line and it will be pretty dominate, I’m hoping not so dominate that it takes over, the deadly g inbreeding taught me that further is not always better, its about balance and synergy. I’ve grown out the *dragons blood hashplant (dragons blood f2 x 88g13hp)* twice, she’s a beautiful frosty beauty, with that refreshing effect on the mind, body, and soul. testers with the f3 males are ready, and f4s will be popped soon. I’m not sure if i want the trait to stay within the f1’s and initial hybrid outcrosses or be dominate enough to move more freely into the greater gene pool.

the applications are novel and vast. put a hundred og’s in the room, not an easy task to tell them apart, but if one bleeds red you know which that one is. you can also link the trait to other traits making breeding easier by selecting for colored sap individuals. starting family lines and lineages from this royal blood pool will offer up endless possibilities. with deep gratitude and love, Its my pleasure to offer up this this true breeding scarlet cannabis treasure line for the community and the future…”


----------



## Thebanktella (Apr 7, 2021)

Week 7 on the space cake , really starting to fill out and leaves starting to yellow on the fade


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Apr 7, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> They're 2 different strains. It's listed as Hawaiian Sativa because that's what it is. It's the mama to the Dragon's Blood and the maternal grandma to Dragon's Blood Hashplant.


I saw someone say they had a pack of Eternal Sunshine that was listed as dragons blood x omg that's why I'm confused


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Apr 7, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> Pretty sure the "Dragon's Blood" is the Hawaiian Sativa crossed to the Pipeline Hashplant. I believe Bodhi used a Dragon's Blood F2 x 88g13hp for Dragon's Blood Hashplant (v1) and an F4 for the v2. He said on a the Pot Cast that he's at F5 with it now and he can basically make anything that he crosses it to bleed.
> 
> In the Eternal Sunshine it should be the straight "Blood" Hawaiian Sativa (not crossed to the Pipeline, hence it being Blood and not Dragon's Blood) x the OMG papa. If you look back and find the posts by reallybigjesusfreak back when he ran the testers, you should see his tester pack labeled either Blood x Afghani or possibly Blood x OMG. I think bodhi changed it to "Hawaiian Sativa" so as not to confuse people with whether it was Blood or Dragon's Blood.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm glad I got it.. I didn't realize the hawaiian sativa was in dragons blood and was the origin of the blood trait but happy to have both especially since he bred the dragonsblood line to have the blood trait more frequently.

Actually I believe I read reallybigjesusfreak say his pack said dragons blood x OMG.. gotta find that post again and that picture you're talking about ideally.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Apr 7, 2021)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> damn, nailed it. Only my 2nd plant that has PU in it, and my first was PU2. so far this is growing in SO much nicer than Purple Wookie. smell is somewhere around fruity incense hash, in that order, mostly a berry smell with a good "weed" smell in the back. Vegges like a fuckin champ, clones like the champ of champs, i think i had roots coming out the rooter in 5 days, its nuts. and its the youngest clone in the tent and has already outgrown some that are weeks older. gonna clone this clone and see how it goes. real sturdy branches, I did tye them all to bamboo, but left one out just to see. prooooobably somewhere around week 7 and its starting to get a bit too heavy for itself. real real nice buds too, frosty, just PURPLE flowers from day 1, temps have never been below 76 in my basement this summer. I think I found something pretty great here, but only the smoke will tell. already getting some orange hairs, while my Fire OG f2 has none, so I'm hoping for a pretty quick finisher too. Tell me more about what you got going with it please!
> 
> oh yeah you are correct, what I had was db4. I think what threw me off was that the description for hawiian sunshine was almost verbatim what i reported for my db4xomg. good on you for such diligent research.


Ah ok so he had dragons blood f4 x omg and confused it for eternal sunshine.. has that even been released?


----------



## colonelcrackers (Apr 7, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Ah ok so he had dragons blood f4 x omg and confused it for eternal sunshine.. has that even been released?


Good question. Here I thought he had gotten the Eternal Sunshine as testers and they just had the pre-released naming convention. Now I'm wondering if what he got from Bodhi to test ever even got released or if it was just a naming error or something along those lines. 

Even so, I know I've seen some grows of it on IG and it looks like one bad-ass sativa.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Apr 7, 2021)

copkilller said:


> from what i understand, the blood trait comes from that hawaiian plant, and it's crossed with 88g 13 hashplant


So going back to what Bodhi said in that long ass post I copypasta'd, it looks like the blood trait was found in 1 male out of the 23 '96 Pipeline Hashplant seeds that Bodhi popped, and to lock it down he put it on the Blood sativa and line-worked it from there.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 7, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> So going back to what Bodhi said in that long ass post I copypasta'd, it looks like the blood trait was found in 1 male out of the 23 '96 Pipeline Hashplant seeds that Bodhi popped, and to lock it down he put it on the Blood sativa and line-worked it from there.


Very informative: thank you for sharing!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Apr 7, 2021)

So as of July 1 my state is legalizing! 4 plants without penalty.


----------



## copkilller (Apr 7, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> Direct quote from Bodhi on the Dragon's Blood line work below...
> 
> ~~~~~
> “i have been working on a secret project for a few years, not trying to be sneaky, just wanted to make sure i could pull it off before i spilled the beans. I’m about 75% done and things are going very well. its a new male, a male that brings with it a unique genetic marker. the male and its progeny bleed a dark red/violet high brix sap that resembles blood, along with a very different terpene signature and a beautiful uplifting high. *originally i called it just blood, but to not confuse people with the old Hawaiian sativa of the same name, i renamed the line dragons blood* after the dark aromatic tree sap used by magicians to ward off negative energies and infuse the work space with positive vibes. *the line is based off a unique individual from the pipeline hashplant seeds*, i sprouted all 23, and one plant had the red trait, *I’m thinking it has Hawaiian blood ancestry deep in its genetics or it was crossed pollinated by the blood*. the line dates from the mid nineties, and was bred by a kind soul with deep roots in islands cannabis heritage, he’s no longer with us but will live on through the seeds. *in order to isolate the traits in the blood specimen i took a pipeline male and crossed it to the blood*, then grew out 33 of those looking for the blood trait, about 30% had the trait. i then took those plants and open pollinated them. the next wave had 50% blood traits. repeat the process, now were up to 70%. f1 hybrids with the line are showing at 50% blood traits. blood expressing hybrids of hybrids are showing 0% blood traits with a limited experiment of only 6 seeds. i think one more ix of the line and it will be pretty dominate, I’m hoping not so dominate that it takes over, the deadly g inbreeding taught me that further is not always better, its about balance and synergy. I’ve grown out the *dragons blood hashplant (dragons blood f2 x 88g13hp)* twice, she’s a beautiful frosty beauty, with that refreshing effect on the mind, body, and soul. testers with the f3 males are ready, and f4s will be popped soon. I’m not sure if i want the trait to stay within the f1’s and initial hybrid outcrosses or be dominate enough to move more freely into the greater gene pool.
> ...


hey man thanks for all that information
i have those seeds, both versions, i'm becoming a seed hoarder


----------



## WheresMIweed? (Apr 7, 2021)

copkilller said:


> I got insane strawberry funk from a Terpenado plant, it's artificial strawberry flavoring, the buds are small-ish on those tho, it's more like "leaves coated in strawberry icing"


I’m hoping for a pheno to pop up from the 3 different Strawberry Milk crosses I have that will cure my strawberry obsession. I have hopes for a good structure and desired terp profile from the black triangle x SM


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Apr 8, 2021)

WheresMIweed? said:


> I’m hoping for a pheno to pop up from the 3 different Strawberry Milk crosses I have that will cure my strawberry obsession. I have hopes for a good structure and desired terp profile from the black triangle x SM


I just hunted Black Energy from Doc D which is Black Triangle x Dragon Energy.. That Black Triangle cut that Doc D found IIRC is the female Bodhi uses as well. The plants I got were downright fire in every way.

For that female (Black Triangle) Im thinking that we want to look for TK traits, dad traits, and minimal hashplant influence. The more hashplant dominance I found, the more harsh and bitter the smoke flavor turned out to be.

There is without a doubt some absolute fire in the BT x SM packs. It has moved to the top of my list.


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 8, 2021)

Wookie 7 x Dreadbread at 11 weeks


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 8, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Wookie 7 x Dreadbread at 11 weeks
> View attachment 4874069


Seems about right.... I had a few that kept wanting to go, and kept 1 that was a 8-9 week one.... think I posted pics way back....


----------



## Boosky (Apr 8, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Wookie 7 x Dreadbread at 11 weeks
> View attachment 4874069


Big ol' fatties! Nice!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 8, 2021)

Related; 6 Space Monkey F2 have hit the Bounty Sauna.


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 8, 2021)

One of my 4 Banana Spliff, they're now 4 weeks in.

Some faint but nice fruity smells coming.


----------



## JMcG (Apr 9, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Thanks, looking forward to those pics and perhaps a smoke report?


So that DLA 12 turned out nicely despite the rough start. It was pulled at 65 days but probably could have gone another 10, test still showed a fair amount of CBGA remaining. 
Potency levels came in at 24% THC, terpene levels were moderate ( 1.65%) with Limonene and Linolool being dominant. 
It’s smooth, with a slight citrus push on the exhale. It’s great for an afternoon hit.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 9, 2021)

2 Sun Ra down at 61 days, might be slightly bigger than average. Most pistils going from reddish rust to deep dark brown. A few clear trichs with 80% cloudy and near 20% amber or clear/dark center. Good trich coverage and very nice trichs. Mid hybreed looking and both were dropping fan leaves after some yellowing. Smell is very strong incense shop and flowery. Buds are very dense and rounded. Nothing but solid through the grow, easy.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 9, 2021)

More Bodhi freebies have been added at Great Lakes Genetics: lemon hashplant V2, space cake, heavenly hashplant, kush 4 x snow lotus, lemon lotus, lemon wookie V2, dream axis, mango lotus, mimosa x 88g13hp, nl#2 (nl dom) x 88g13hp (10 seeds), and womo.

I'm going to grab a pack or two of nl#2 x 88g13hp before they go bye-bye. I missed out on them the last time they were available as freebies.

Hey @hillbill, I just saw you were asking about this on the GLG thread.


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 9, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> Seems about right.... I had a few that kept wanting to go, and kept 1 that was a 8-9 week one.... think I posted pics way back....


Yeah this is one has looked like 12 weeker from the start of flower, quite dense as well.


----------



## sadboy92 (Apr 9, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> More Bodhi freebies have been added at Great Lakes Genetics: lemon hashplant V2, space cake, heavenly hashplant, kush 4 x snow lotus, lemon lotus, lemon wookie V2, dream axis, mango lotus, mimosa x 88g13hp, nl#2 (nl dom) x 88g13hp (10 seeds), and womo.
> 
> I'm going to grab a pack or two of nl#2 x 88g13hp before they go bye-bye. I missed out on them the last time they were available as freebies.
> 
> Hey @hillbill, I just saw you were asking about this on the GLG thread.


wow...but is the 420 sale over already? or was that the pre-420 sale? can't keep track of all of them


----------



## randallb (Apr 9, 2021)

Got a pack of cosmic serpant. On the label it's says Dragonsblood F4 x Wookie. The description on GLG has it as Dragonsblood F4 x Wookie *15.*

Which is correct?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> wow...but is the 420 sale over already? or was that the pre-420 sale? can't keep track of all of them



that was the April Fool's sale...4/20 still to come


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

randallb said:


> Got a pack of cosmic serpant. On the label it's says Dragonsblood F4 x Wookie. The description on GLG has it as Dragonsblood F4 x Wookie *15.*
> 
> Which is correct?


I'm gonna say both are correct, maybe one being more correct than the other


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 9, 2021)

randallb said:


> Got a pack of cosmic serpant. On the label it's says Dragonsblood F4 x Wookie. The description on GLG has it as Dragonsblood F4 x Wookie *15.*
> 
> Which is correct?


They're both correct, but the GLG description specifies that the wookie (which is Big Buddy's lavender x High and Lonesome's Appalachia) 15 was the male used in the cross.






bodhi seeds


Some info on the wookies from Bodhi.. wookie 7 (grapefruit lavender) f wookie 4 (berry lavender) f wookie 15 (male version of 7) wookie 11 (male version of 4) wookie 25 (super potent) wookie 41 (big fusion) wookie 5 (in review) wookie 8 (in review) This makes me want to pop the Wookie...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## randallb (Apr 9, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> They're both correct, but the GLG description specifies that the wookie (which is Big Buddy's lavender x High and Lonesome's Appalachia) 15 was the male used in the cross.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks......That's what I bought from GLG, the wookie 15 but I got the wookie instead. My other pack on the order was a wookie and I was trying to spread out and collect the dads. Wookie and wookie 15 did that. Not my intention to end up with 2 wookies. Not the end of the world but I would have bought something else. I already have a wookie cross.......now I have 3.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

but if it just says "wookie" with no number, how do you know which wookie it is unless you go digging around for info on it?


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Apr 9, 2021)

Far as I can tell the wookie dad is the same in every cross no? It's always wookie 15.. wookie 7 is a female version of the 15.. correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## randallb (Apr 9, 2021)

I think you're right  Not sure why some just say wookie but shopping would be easier with the right label. But someone else emailed me that the 15 is the Dad. Problem solved aside from still having 3 wookies, lol.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 9, 2021)

Having 3 Wookie is not a problem


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Apr 9, 2021)

I just double checked my seed stash. I was hoping my Master of Muppets (Master Kush x Wookie 15) was the Wookie 7 berry lavender male. Sounds like it would complement the Master Kush. Also a super potent Wookie 25 is welcome. Maybe those dads never shook out or were lost.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm gonna try this. Bodhi created a strain/cross called Wookie. He grew out a whole bunch of those seeds (41 or more) and numbered each one. He found a male that really struck his fancy, and this one happened to be #15. He found several interesting females, but #7 appears to be his favorite. When talking about a "Wookie" male without the number, it's because the #15 is implied, as that appears to be the only male he's used, outside of _perhaps_ some tester-level stuff that most of us have never seen.

The #7 female has popped up in a few things including Celestrial Citron, Wookie Hashplant, and that "Dreadneck remix" with the #7 (female) crossed with the Dreadbread *male* this time. I grabbed that freebie myself cause it looked like a neat chance to get a remix situation, with two parents that aren't used that much. I'm excited to see those bigger-than-a-baseball bat buds that @bongrip101 posted. Those are freakishly thick.


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 9, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I hear there is a rank ASS male male on deck.


Any word on this new male and his stanky ass?


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 9, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Down to 5 unicorn milks as one went male. Hoping to get a sativa leaner and i still like my odds with 5


How did you PU turn out?


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 9, 2021)

Granola Funk Clone Re Run..

I threw away her clone as I decided to keep the other pheno, but for her 2nd run her yield looks to be double.... Hope I didnt choose the wrong pheno....

Pulled wookie, it could pass for a previously grown space monkey that also pulled wookie.....

Buds looks really decent in person...Always at war with pm outdoors here, year round.....


----------



## OSBuds (Apr 9, 2021)

randallb said:


> cosmic serpant


Cosmic Serpent Hawaiian Blood Dragon f3 x Wookie


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Having 3 Wookie is not a problem



Right! lol


----------



## jp68 (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> that was the April Fool's sale...4/20 still to come


let the rooks learn the hard way will ya


----------



## jp68 (Apr 9, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> How did you PU turn out?


Good as i found a mom leaner. Dad leaners were quite generic but the mom leaners a good sativa with none of the bad aspects of most sativas. All were extremely vigorous and hardy


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 9, 2021)

JMcG said:


> So that DLA 12 turned out nicely despite the rough start. It was pulled at 65 days but probably could have gone another 10, test still showed a fair amount of CBGA remaining.
> Potency levels came in at 24% THC, terpene levels were moderate ( 1.65%) with Limonene and Linolool being dominant.
> It’s smooth, with a slight citrus push on the exhale. It’s great for an afternoon hit.
> View attachment 4874599


Thanks for the superb smoke report!


----------



## Bears_win (Apr 10, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Blue Sunshine
> View attachment 4872177View attachment 4872180
> 
> Banana Spliff
> ...


Good info on these two strains here TIFLIS, both look chunky and well grown. Nice work.

I popped quite a few bodhi strains this spring, way more than I personally need but I like to be able to grow the most vigorous Ana healthy seedlings.

banana spliff And Blue sunshine starts will get a place in outdoor Gardens.

as will dream axis and ancient OG.. oh yeah some Pura vida F2s ans wolf pack F2s ! 
Those are “pure” bodhi

purple Fanta ( ancient og x ??( some purp dominant I think it’s from freeborn selections )

purple sprite ( ancient og x limepop)

from mother lode seeds have a bodhi male in them so they are peripheral..

just filled some 500 gallon pots and built a new garden space. Hoping the banana spliff can fill out and stretch out. The spacing is about 10 feet between pots. Just 12 pots in this garden. Small but mighty.

I use the tom hillMethod

turkey manure
Bone meal
Gypsum 
Oyester shell 
Lava rock 

The soil has been amended previously has has AZOMITE And lots of
Minerals in it..

when it’s done add 2 lbs ensenia fetida ( red wigglers) per pot And heavily mulch with alfalfa when you plant.. EZ And grows Hawgs..

I’ll update with better pics,at some point in the season starts to pop. The seedlings are about 3x the size currently And ready to be transplanted into 7 gallons And go into a nursery hoop house.


----------



## JMcG (Apr 10, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Thanks, looking forward to those pics and perhaps a smoke report?


So that DLA 12 turned out nicely despite the rough start. It was pulled at 65 days but probably could have gone another 10, test still showed a fair amount of CBGA remaining. 
Potency levels came in at 24% THC, terpene levels were moderate ( 1.65%) with limo Limonene and Linolool being dominant. 
It’s smooth, with a slight citrus push on the exhale. It’s great for an afternoon toke. 

Sorry ... double post! ( not sure how that happened) lol


----------



## lambchopedd (Apr 10, 2021)

Is it just me, or has the Granola Funk/GFR been gaining a lot of popularity in the past year? I was supposed to move on from my cut, but now I’m considering a reveg based on everyone elses posts. Here’s mine


Bonus: a buddy shared a half pack of Landos Stash with me. We both had terrible luck getting the seeds to pop. Luckily my lone-survivor was a female (wk 5ish)


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 10, 2021)

Im working on cosmic serpent, even though I only had one female thus far that was cloned...Anyhow my female doesnt smell like blood weed.....I grew up smoking lots of blood weed as the originator of it is couple miles above me......

Hopefully I find one that smells like blood.... I had been gifted 3 blood clones before that smelled like blood but was rubbish imo....


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Apr 10, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Im working on cosmic serpent, even though I only had one female thus far that was cloned...Anyhow my female doesnt smell like blood weed.....I grew up smoking blood weed as the originator of it is couple miles above me......
> 
> Hopefully I find one that smells like blood.... I had been gifted 3 blood clones before that smelled like blood but was rubbish imo....


What's the smell like?


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 10, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> What's the smell like?


The smell is extremely distinct in a way that you can never forget it, very potent buds that carrys the smell/taste through a joint.....I only ever had buds, lots of it.... Its too difficult to describe the smell but its very unique and a bit differant then the normal terpenes found on other plants.....

It was very popular within my circle back in the mid 90s...Quite frankly I was shocked when I seen bodhi had a cross of it


----------



## Sqwee (Apr 10, 2021)

A couple TT NL #6 x Appalachia I have in veg, I've just been calling them Appalachia Lights. Its a little too early too be certain but I think both are females. First two picture are the same plant, just before and after some leaf tucking.


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 10, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> More Bodhi freebies have been added at Great Lakes Genetics: lemon hashplant V2, space cake, heavenly hashplant, kush 4 x snow lotus, lemon lotus, lemon wookie V2, dream axis, mango lotus, mimosa x 88g13hp, nl#2 (nl dom) x 88g13hp (10 seeds), and womo.
> 
> I'm going to grab a pack or two of nl#2 x 88g13hp before they go bye-bye. I missed out on them the last time they were available as freebies.
> 
> Hey @hillbill, I just saw you were asking about this on the GLG thread.


...you mean nl#2 x purple unicorn? Or what’s nl#2 x 88 called?! Got me confused.


----------



## YardG (Apr 10, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> ...you mean nl#2 x purple unicorn? Or what’s nl#2 x 88 called?! Got me confused.


They definitely have an NL2 x 88G13HP listed as a freebie...


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 10, 2021)

Bears_win said:


> Good info on these two strains here TIFLIS, both look chunky and well grown. Nice work.


Thank you, but idk about the "well grown" part hehe they could definitely be healthier. 
Banana Spliff moving towards earthy + chest rub smell, rather strong too. 
Blue Sunshine is harder to pinpoint, complex smell, some perfume. Surely more feminine than Spliff. 

Looks like you're gearing up to grow some monsters


----------



## Boosky (Apr 10, 2021)

Who missed out on Amrita? Seems like it won't be back. Don't know if I should keep or auction. Does anyone know what it would go for? And if these questions are frowned upon nobody answer. Thanks


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 10, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Who missed out on Amrita? Seems like it won't be back. Don't know if I should keep or auction. Does anyone know what it would go for? And if these questions are frowned upon nobody answer. Thanks


Dang!! I popped a couple and they fizzled out. Thank you for the reminder! Seems to be rare for B to point one out like that, and more surprising not to see it again.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Apr 10, 2021)

My Ace popped a half a pack and got a keeper with a real unique smell. Tropical with some funk. Nice bag appeal if you care(less important to me than many). I liked the smell enough that I bought Purple Star also labeled Friendly Fire which is Jalalabad Star x Purple Unicorn. Same mother with some purple influence sounded promising. I just flipped 3 of the Purple Star and 2 seem to be female and the confirmed male is mulched. I also remember seeing a pack go for a couple hundred bucks on Auction last year. Although that was an auction for charity from a known source.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 10, 2021)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> My Ace popped a half a pack and got a keeper with a real unique smell. Tropical with some funk. Nice bag appeal if you care(less important to me than many). I liked the smell enough that I bought Purple Star also labeled Friendly Fire which is Jalalabad Star x Purple Unicorn. Same mother with some purple influence sounded promising. I just flipped 3 of the Purple Star and 2 seem to be female and the confirmed male is mulched. I also remember seeing a pack go for a couple hundred bucks on Auction last year. Although that was an auction for charity from a known source.


Thanks for the info, will try to pickup the Purple Star if I see it comeback.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 10, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Thanks for the info, will try to pickup the Purple Star if I see it comeback.


Hey there @Boosky, I hope you're having a fine night.

FYI Shoe still has 14 packs of purple star in stock at Headie Gardens.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 11, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Hey there @Boosky, I hope you're having a fine night.
> 
> FYI Shoe still has 14 packs of purple star in stock at Headie Gardens.


Been keeping an eye out for when or if he does a BOGO. He's got a couple I want that the other banks don't have. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 11, 2021)

Vaping some “deep black purple calyxes” pheno from Starflight Guava. Get ya some.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 11, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Vaping some “deep black purple calyxes” pheno from Starflight Guava. Get ya some.


Got me a pack, thanks for the info. Will be looking for dark purple.


----------



## Joker4life50 (Apr 11, 2021)

Ended up pulling the trigger on Guava Wookies, Twin Flame, and Lazy Lightning freebies as that's all that were available last week. Plan on throwing a few outdoors once weather permitting, will start updating with pics soon!


----------



## SNEAKYp (Apr 12, 2021)

My Kush 4 x SL (#2), and my Uplift (#3) girls are hopefully finishing up their stretch. Both have been taking off the past week, they’ve over doubled in size since a week ago.




I transplanted two Granola Funk plants (#5&6) and will see sex traits in the next week or so. Hoping for a couple girls, as I don’t plan on making seeds this run.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2021)

Like those Sativa lookin leaves on Uplift. Vaping fine and powerful Guava Wookie in my Arizer Air right now.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Apr 12, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Like those Sativa lookin leaves on Uplift. Vaping fine and powerful Guava Wookie in my Arizer Air right now.


I think those slim leaves are a result of the rapid growth, the leaves I defoliated this past week were pretty wide. I’m hoping for a more sativa leaning, but we shall see!


----------



## sadboy92 (Apr 12, 2021)

This is a little disheartening. I obtained this from a third party through a marketplace website. Normally I stick with trustworthy vendors but took a risk on a "sealed" pack. Not sure at this point whether or not it's counterfeit or tampering occurred. I might have some recourse but hard to say atm. Thoughts?


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 12, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> This is a little disheartening. I obtained this from a third party through a marketplace website. Normally I stick with trustworthy vendors but took a risk on a "sealed" pack. Not sure at this point whether or not it's counterfeit or tampering occurred. I might have some recourse but hard to say atm. Thoughts?


Idk, looks like it just wasn’t sealed to begin with from the pictures.

Anyone find lime in Pure Kush crosses? I know Mean Gene uses it in his black lime and this one Portable Space Ship pheno is like chewing on a lime with the rind. Pretty wild.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 12, 2021)

Agree it looks never sealed. At any rate it's not a sealed pack. Are the beans legit or not is a whole other question.


----------



## Freshbakd (Apr 12, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> This is a little disheartening. I obtained this from a third party through a marketplace website. Normally I stick with trustworthy vendors but took a risk on a "sealed" pack. Not sure at this point whether or not it's counterfeit or tampering occurred. I might have some recourse but hard to say atm. Thoughts?


Have a ton and I mean a ton of bodhi packs very few have ever been sealed. Real question is there a little baggy inside there sealed with a sticker labeling what it is? If so you're good to go man. It's the inside that counts.


----------



## the-dolomite (Apr 12, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Who missed out on Amrita? Seems like it won't be back. Don't know if I should keep or auction. Does anyone know what it would go for? And if these questions are frowned upon nobody answer. Thanks


I was lucky enough to get a pack of Amrita and have grown it a few times, indoor and out. One of my favorites over the past few years. It has a unique nose that makes me think of sunscreen or coconut milk. It was a fast finisher outside and very resinous, though seemed pretty prone to PM and botrytis.

I made a bunch of seeds with an Elfinstone dad but haven't really explored those yet.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 12, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Idk, looks like it just wasn’t sealed to begin with from the pictures.
> 
> Anyone find lime in Pure Kush crosses? I know Mean Gene uses it in his black lime and this one Portable Space Ship pheno is like chewing on a lime with the rind. Pretty wild.


Pure Kush can mean different things depending on what Pure Kush you are referring to.
L.A. Pure Kush is Bubba Kush like, while Hollywood, Topanga, and SoCal Pure Kush/Ghost1 are more like OG Kush.
I know Mean Gene used the Hollywood Pure Kush in crosses.
No lime that I am aware of. People consistantly say they have a marshmallow flavor, hence the name
Lucky Charms by Bodhi.


----------



## sadboy92 (Apr 12, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> Have a ton and I mean a ton of bodhi packs very few have ever been sealed. Real question is there a little baggy inside there sealed with a sticker labeling what it is? If so you're good to go man. It's the inside that counts.


Thanks man, I was just too scared to open it. I'd never seen one of these packs unsealed and thought if I opened the ziplock then it's just he said she said...but all is well.


----------



## Freshbakd (Apr 12, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Thanks man, I was just too scared to open it. I'd never seen one of these packs unsealed and thought if I opened the ziplock then it's just he said she said...but all is well.


Had a feeling you were fine. Lot of bodhi packs get around lots of good in them too. Glad to hear


----------



## seedy character (Apr 12, 2021)

Anyone find lime in Pure Kush crosses? I know Mean Gene uses it in his black lime and this one Portable Space Ship pheno is like chewing on a lime with the rind. Pretty wild.
[/QUOTE]

Solo's Stash throws out the occasional lime. Though its less lime and more cream/eucalyptus. More lime scents and better yet, actual taste in F2s of course. All leaners had the same 5-7 fingered BLD type leaves with rust colored petioles and that upswept afghan type branching. Still haven't found one anywhere close to Limepop 5 or a 87 Limepop clone that sadly was lost to idiocy. Only had the fortune of tasting BLSR f3s and while very good smoke, it was way less limey than Limepop. Have untested crosses of Solo F2 x Limepop 5, and Purple Wookie v2 x PHK(s3) x Limepop 5 to see what crazy terps get produced. Hopefully next year I'll get to them.


----------



## 2seepictures (Apr 12, 2021)

On the topic of Pure Kush, anyone have any info on the Pure OG that was used in Imperial Majesty?


> *Genetics:* Pure og x 88g13/hp
> *Notes: *kush *earth *hash* gas * 9weeks *iris* warm* deep* euphoric* heady


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 12, 2021)

Can someone please message me bodhis email that he is active on. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Apr 12, 2021)

the-dolomite said:


> I was lucky enough to get a pack of Amrita and have grown it a few times, indoor and out. One of my favorites over the past few years. It has a unique nose that makes me think of sunscreen or coconut milk. It was a fast finisher outside and very resinous, though seemed pretty prone to PM and botrytis.
> 
> I made a bunch of seeds with an Elfinstone dad but haven't really explored those yet.
> 
> ...


Yes the Amrita reminds me of the beach in Florida. Smells like pineapple and sunscreen. Very unique.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Apr 12, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Idk, looks like it just wasn’t sealed to begin with from the pictures.
> 
> Anyone find lime in Pure Kush crosses? I know Mean Gene uses it in his black lime and this one Portable Space Ship pheno is like chewing on a lime with the rind. Pretty wild.


I know the Hollywood Pure Kush (that both Mean Gene and Bodhi use) is said to be Marshmallowy/Limey. The Pure Kush in the Lush on the mom side of the Portable Space Probe is the Suge Knight cut which is more Bubba-like while the Hollywood/Topanga/LAPK is more stretchy and OG-like except for the terps. Bodhi has used that same Suge Pure Kush cut in his Lando's Stash and in the Pure Kush x Uzbekistani Hashplant. 

Can't say I ever saw any comments posted anywhere that said any of the phenos from the Suge came out limey, but if they are closely related like Bodhi believes (Hollywood/Topanga/LA/Suge/Master/Bubba/LA Affie) then it's likely that they will at some point throw progeny that is similar in the terp department. Guess it's just a matter of luck and/or percentages.


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 12, 2021)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> Yes the Amrita reminds me of the beach in Florida. Smells like pineapple and sunscreen. Very unique.


My amrita I kept for awhile, was slight berry and toasted acorn....


----------



## sadboy92 (Apr 13, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> I know the Hollywood Pure Kush (that both Mean Gene and Bodhi use) is said to be Marshmallowy/Limey. The Pure Kush in the Lush on the mom side of the Portable Space Probe is the Suge Knight cut which is more Bubba-like while the Hollywood/Topanga/LAPK is more stretchy and OG-like except for the terps. Bodhi has used that same Suge Pure Kush cut in his Lando's Stash and in the Pure Kush x Uzbekistani Hashplant.
> 
> Can't say I ever saw any comments posted anywhere that said any of the phenos from the Suge came out limey, but if they are closely related like Bodhi believes (Hollywood/Topanga/LA/Suge/Master/Bubba/LA Affie) then it's likely that they will at some point throw progeny that is similar in the terp department. Guess it's just a matter of luck and/or percentages.


Is Bodhi’s HPK the same as Strayfox’s?


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 13, 2021)

So I finally got through the whole pack of Dream Lotus. 5 females. #1 was super fruity, light sativa high with some stoneyness. #3 had wheat shaped buds, very spicy on the nose with an earthy flavor to the smoke. Very introspective and sensory-enhancing high. #4 was the dank pheno that had a sweet earthy and skunky flavor. High was okay but nothing special. Just weed. The last 2 girls I got were rather interesting. One was a monster of a plant that just wanted to take over my tent. Tall as hell and bushy. I ended up whacking it because it was too much trouble. Would have been great for outdoors though. I saved the best for last. The last female smelled really sweet and fruity like #1 from the first run. Structure was similar too. This one I smoked for the first time last night. To me, it's Blue Dream without the jitters. Amazing high. Very calming and relaxing but with nice auditory enhancement. I'd rate this last pheno as a 9/10. The rest of the pack would be a 7/10.


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 13, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> I know the Hollywood Pure Kush (that both Mean Gene and Bodhi use) is said to be Marshmallowy/Limey. The Pure Kush in the Lush on the mom side of the Portable Space Probe is the Suge Knight cut which is more Bubba-like while the Hollywood/Topanga/LAPK is more stretchy and OG-like except for the terps. Bodhi has used that same Suge Pure Kush cut in his Lando's Stash and in the Pure Kush x Uzbekistani Hashplant.
> 
> Can't say I ever saw any comments posted anywhere that said any of the phenos from the Suge came out limey, but if they are closely related like Bodhi believes (Hollywood/Topanga/LA/Suge/Master/Bubba/LA Affie) then it's likely that they will at some point throw progeny that is similar in the terp department. Guess it's just a matter of luck and/or percentages.


Very interesting!! How did you find out that it's the Suge cut? First I've heard that and would love to learn more about Lush.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 13, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> I know the Hollywood Pure Kush (that both Mean Gene and Bodhi use) is said to be Marshmallowy/Limey. The Pure Kush in the Lush on the mom side of the Portable Space Probe is the Suge Knight cut which is more Bubba-like while the Hollywood/Topanga/LAPK is more stretchy and OG-like except for the terps. Bodhi has used that same Suge Pure Kush cut in his Lando's Stash and in the Pure Kush x Uzbekistani Hashplant.
> 
> Can't say I ever saw any comments posted anywhere that said any of the phenos from the Suge came out limey, but if they are closely related like Bodhi believes (Hollywood/Topanga/LA/Suge/Master/Bubba/LA Affie) then it's likely that they will at some point throw progeny that is similar in the terp department. Guess it's just a matter of luck and/or percentages.


I'm pretty sure that Hollywood Pure Kush of Bodhi's came from Snowhigh.

Edit: "The Pure Kush dubbed Hollywood Pure Kush by Bodhi when I gave it to him years ago. He pollinated it with an Uzbekistani male..." from a strain desription of Snowhigh's Thunderbolt.

Re-edit: I guess I really didn't add anything noteworthy haha. Apologies.


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 13, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I'm pretty sure that Hollywood Pure Kush of Bodhi's came from Snowhigh.
> 
> Edit: "The Pure Kush dubbed Hollywood Pure Kush by Bodhi when I gave it to him years ago. He pollinated it with an Uzbekistani male..." from a strain desription of Snowhigh's Thunderbolt.
> 
> Re-edit: I guess I really didn't add anything noteworthy haha. Apologies.


lol, definitely adds a ton of backstory amigo! Thank you!


----------



## Stickyjones (Apr 13, 2021)

Sorry it's not bodhi but it came with some bodhi packs so close enough. lvtk x lbf from @Bad Dawg . Stuff is fire, plant is a tank sweet kush with a hint of lemon.


----------



## colonelcrackers (Apr 13, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Very interesting!! How did you find out that it's the Suge cut? First I've heard that and would love to learn more about Lush.


"Lush = Suge Pure Kush cut (bubba style) x Laos (Purple/Green Muang Sing Landrace Sativa) "

From the guy on Overgrow who grew the unnamed testers in 2020 which got named Passionfruit Hashplant and released with the latest Bodhi drop. At some point in his thread there's also a link to 2 separate IG posts by Bodhi on his Plantmoreseeds account, and in the comments (now deleted) on one of the pics someone must have asked him which pure kush cut he used in the Lush, and Bodhi replied "Suge"... that reply is still there even though the question is gone. Hope that helps!

~CC


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 13, 2021)

colonelcrackers said:


> "Lush = Suge Pure Kush cut (bubba style) x Laos (Purple/Green Muang Sing Landrace Sativa) "
> 
> From the guy on Overgrow who grew the unnamed testers in 2020 which got named Passionfruit Hashplant and released with the latest Bodhi drop. At some point in his thread there's also a link to 2 separate IG posts by Bodhi on his Plantmoreseeds account, and in the comments (now deleted) on one of the pics someone must have asked him which pure kush cut he used in the Lush, and Bodhi replied "Suge"... that reply is still there even though the question is gone. Hope that helps!
> 
> ~CC


Hell yeah! Thank you! Much appreciated. Really stoked to check out Passionfruit Hashplant.


----------



## copkilller (Apr 13, 2021)

Mango Lotus freebie day 89 harvest
5gal pot small plant pretty much 12/12 from seed, i LOVE the smell of the two mango lotus i grew, i trimmer one already and the smell is crazy, kinda smells like mountain temple actually, i love it


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 13, 2021)

Banana Spliff, 4 weeks in




Excited to see what these will look like in another 4 weeks. I wonder how long they will take to finish?

cheers,

BR


----------



## raytizzle (Apr 13, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Who missed out on Amrita? Seems like it won't be back. Don't know if I should keep or auction. Does anyone know what it would go for? And if these questions are frowned upon nobody answer. Thanks


I'll pay 200 for a pack of Amrita


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 14, 2021)

*GLG 420 PROMO STARTING SOON!!!!!*
We are waiting on the mail. But here is a start of what is coming.
Hope to start the promo tomorrow.
Bodhi will be a BOGO Free and we will have a restock of the last drop and new freebies. NO NEW STRAINS in this drop  .
Mr B is working day and night to share the love for 420.
But the new gear may not make it in time for 420. In that event will extend the 420/Bodhi promo.
Watch the news letter



*Tier 1 $139*

*10 pack of SFV (clone) x Bye Ya (Gage Green) Bad Dawg cut. 

Tier 2 $278

10 pack of SFV (clone) x Bye Ya (Gage Green) Bad Dawg cut. 

10 pack of Atonic (CBD strain) x Cake fighter (Stray Fox) Bad Dawg cut

Tier 3 $420

10 pack of SFV (clone) x Bye Ya (Gage Green) Bad Dawg cut. 

10 pack of Atonic (CBD strain) x Cake fighter (Stray Fox) Bad Dawg cut

10 pack of Tres Star Dawg (Bad Dawg cut) x Run Away Bride (Putang mms cut x Cake Fighter) Bad Dawg 

10 pack of Death Star x Run Away Bride (Putang mms cut x Cake Fighter) Bad Dawg

10 pack of Wedding Cake x Cake Fighter (Stray Fox) Bad Dawg cut*


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 14, 2021)

Drying a little tester from Blue Sunshine. Mostly clear trichomes


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 14, 2021)

Nearing the end for my second ever Bodhi grow.
Blue Sunshine


Banana Spliff


Tops are looking done-ish but waiting for the lowers to mature. I want to give them as much time as they need.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 14, 2021)

SugarUB said:


> Lucky Charms is The White x Appalachia though. The Hollywood Pure Kush crosses by Bodhi that I can think of are Hollyweed (x 88g13hp), Pura Vida (x Appalachia), Solo's Stash (x Snow Lotus), and the HPK x Uzbek.


I love the Solo's Stash - i got myself a keeper there - i wish i would've seen when the HPK x Uzbek was dropped, i would've been all over that - i don't remember it tho - i thought i remembered the Suge Knight (i love that guy - i met him once and started talking to him and i didn't even know who he was lol) Pure Kush x Uzbek....but yea idk


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 14, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> I love the Solo's Stash - i got myself a keeper there - i wish i would've seen when the HPK x Uzbek was dropped, i would've been all over that - i don't remember it tho - i thought i remembered the Suge Knight (i love that guy - i met him once and started talking to him and i didn't even know who he was lol) Pure Kush x Uzbek....but yea idk


HPK x Uzbek is around 10 years old. Maybe older. And of course it's incorrectly listed on seedfinder as Suge for some reason. It's the cross that @mawasmada referenced on the previous page. SnowHigh gave him a Pure Kush, which Bodhi named Hollywood (I see SnowHigh calling it the LA Pure Kush, and describes it as "very potent, reminiscent of the original Kushs before it became OG Kush and before the lemon pine-sol became part of the strain's make up"), then hit it with the Uzbek Hashplant, and gave those seeds back to SnowHigh. That cross was also used in Strayfox's Hollywood Fighter Hashplant, as well as some Doc D work


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 14, 2021)

> Lucky Charms is The White x Appalachia though. The Hollywood Pure Kush crosses by Bodhi that I can think of are Hollyweed (x 88g13hp), Pura Vida (x Appalachia), Solo's Stash (x Snow Lotus), and the HPK x Uzbek.


I was pretty faded when I stated that Lucky Charms was a Hollywood PK cross. 
Under normal circumstances, I know the lineages


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 14, 2021)

SugarUB said:


> HPK x Uzbek is around 10 years old. Maybe older. And of course it's incorrectly listed on seedfinder as Suge for some reason. It's the cross that @mawasmada referenced on the previous page. SnowHigh gave him a Pure Kush, which Bodhi named Hollywood (I see SnowHigh calling it the LA Pure Kush, and describes it as "very potent, reminiscent of the original Kushs before it became OG Kush and before the lemon pine-sol became part of the strain's make up"), then hit it with the Uzbek Hashplant, and gave those seeds back to SnowHigh. That cross was also used in Strayfox's Hollywood Fighter Hashplant, as well as some Doc D work



Gotcha...

Ya know what one I missed out on? The Apex Kush from 303...it was on Attitude, and then I went back a couple days later to buy it and it was gone... That was around 2013 I believe... That's triangle kush x (pure kush x uzbek) I bet that was killer...so that must've been the hpk in that cross too... Makes me kick myself even more


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 14, 2021)

I started to think I was getting a grasp on the pure kush thing until @strayfox released (in WAY too small quantities) his Road Runner Kush which was a fem release of "Topanga Kush x Hollywood Pure Kush (E5 cut)". I thought the Topanga and the HPK were the same thing but apparently not.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 14, 2021)

The 4/20 sale has started at Great Lakes Genetics!


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 14, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Gotcha...
> 
> Ya know what one I missed out on? The Apex Kush from 303...it was on Attitude, and then I went back a couple days later to buy it and it was gone... That was around 2013 I believe... That's triangle kush x (pure kush x uzbek) I bet that was killer...so that must've been the hpk in that cross too... Makes me kick myself even more


I believe that Bodhi actually made both the Suge x Uzbek as well as the Hollywood x Uzbek as they are both listed on Attitude with different descriptions. "This is a new variation on the Pure Kush Suge cut x Uzbekistani Hashplant, using the Hollywood Pure Kush which grows more like an OG with a kushy vanilla marshmallow she musk baby powder aroma, very feminine unlike the roasted coffee spice of the Suge PK." 303 probably used the Suge x Uzbek after all


----------



## Moka_Pot (Apr 15, 2021)

the-dolomite said:


> I was lucky enough to get a pack of Amrita and have grown it a few times, indoor and out. One of my favorites over the past few years. It has a unique nose that makes me think of sunscreen or coconut milk. It was a fast finisher outside and very resinous, though seemed pretty prone to PM and botrytis.
> 
> I made a bunch of seeds with an Elfinstone dad but haven't really explored those yet.
> 
> ...


Would love to trade for those elfinstone crosses if possible!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 15, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I started to think I was getting a grasp on the pure kush thing until @strayfox released (in WAY too small quantities) his Road Runner Kush which was a fem release of "Topanga Kush x Hollywood Pure Kush (E5 cut)". I thought the Topanga and the HPK were the same thing but apparently not.


I'll add the Strayfox said somewhere that his HPK and Williams Wonder cuts were the only two cuts that he has restrictions on. Everything else he gives out freely. His WW cut, btw, is used in Bodhi's Wonder Wookie and he highly recommended it... the potential at least, not sure if he had seen the results or not.


----------



## Sqwee (Apr 15, 2021)

My current Bodhi collection, I'm looking to add some more energizing/sativa dom crosses with the GLG sale. Anyone have any suggestions? A lot of these Bodhi strains are new to me after not growing for awhile.


----------



## Freshbakd (Apr 15, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> View attachment 4879401
> 
> 
> My current Bodhi collection, I'm looking to add some more energizing/sativa dom crosses with the GLG sale. Anyone have any suggestions? A lot of these Bodhi strains are new to me after not growing for awhile.


Soar is definitely sativa. Seen one person say there's was done in ten weeks. Worth a look at least


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 15, 2021)

Anybody try Smart Move yet? That's Genius Thai x OMG ... bet that one has some electricity with a reasonably quick finishing time.

I have a couple of little Endor Scores going right now. I'm thinking the Apollo might add some sativa sparkle to the Wookie terps.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 15, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Anybody try Smart Move yet? That's Genius Thai x OMG ... bet that one has some electricity with a reasonably quick finishing time.
> 
> I have a couple of little Endor Scores going right now. I'm thinking the Apollo might add some sativa sparkle to the Wookie terps.


I dunno but I have that new laughing lemon strain. Lemon Thai x OMG. So far I can tell it’s hardy. Has a unique lead structure , defintley broad leaf. I still have to run the whole pack but first seed was a female so hopefully it’s a keeper out the gate. Structure wise it’s a nice looking plant. Can’t pin down the smell at this moment.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Apr 15, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> View attachment 4879401
> 
> 
> My current Bodhi collection, I'm looking to add some more energizing/sativa dom crosses with the GLG sale. Anyone have any suggestions? A lot of these Bodhi strains are new to me after not growing for awhile.


Mountain Temple, Soar, Red Lotus, Pinball Wizard, Mango Hashplant, Eternal Sunshine, Cosmic Serpent.. All of those should have sativa leaners in em


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 15, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Mountain Temple, Soar, Red Lotus, Pinball Wizard, Mango Hashplant, Eternal Sunshine, Cosmic Serpent.. All of those should have sativa leaners in em


One might also consider Dragons Blood HP (both versions) as it's half Hawaiian sativa.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Apr 15, 2021)

Having a hard time choosing my last pack.. Bing, OMG 4 and Pinball Wizard are probably top of my list.. Umeboshi seems interesting but idk.. Kinda want an OMG or Snow Lotus cross rather than Wookie at this point


mawasmada said:


> One might also consider Dragons Blood HP (both versions) as it's half Hawaiian sativa.


Yeah there are more. Just remembered Cherry Trance should have sativa leaners too. Air Guitar too


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 15, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I dunno but I have that new laughing lemon strain. Lemon Thai x OMG. So far I can tell it’s hardy. Has a unique lead structure , defintley broad leaf. I still have to run the whole pack but first seed was a female so hopefully it’s a keeper out the gate. Structure wise it’s a nice looking plant. Can’t pin down the smell at this moment.


keep us updated please and feel free to throw some pics up too


----------



## lambchopedd (Apr 15, 2021)

z.bud said:


> Been a while but I wanted to post my single Black Domina x 88G13 tester. Only 3 seeds came up (not sure what went wrong) out of the 3 I only had 1 female, so I figured I would make the best of it hahaha.View attachment 4638611


Dammit, you might be afk at this point... but here’s a question for if you come back;

How did the Black Domina x 88g13hp testers turn out? They’re on the market as Snuggle Funk now; I have two packs, and may grab a few more this 420. Obviously I’m already committed to a large-ish hunt... but it’s always nice to know what’s to come.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Apr 15, 2021)

So yet another Bodhi strain I'm confused about.. is Dragon Soul just a pheno of Goji.. or is it Pinesoul x Dragons Blood?


----------



## Sqwee (Apr 15, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> One might also consider Dragons Blood HP (both versions) as it's half Hawaiian sativa.


I can't believe I didn't see that one, had to go double check GLG for it and there is a V2 now?! I'm definitely going to pick up a pack of that, thank you.



InfiniteIndo said:


> Mountain Temple, Soar, Red Lotus, Pinball Wizard, Mango Hashplant, Eternal Sunshine, Cosmic Serpent.. All of those should have sativa leaners in em


Pinball Wizard sounds good... which one do you guys think is a better cross. SSH x Wookie 15 or SSH x 88g13hp.


----------



## sadboy92 (Apr 15, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> So yet another Bodhi strain I'm confused about.. is Dragon Soul just a pheno of Goji.. or is it Pinesoul x Dragons Blood?


it's Pinesoul x Dragons Blood, maybe DB f2...def not f4


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 15, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> SSH x Wookie 15 or SSH x 88g13hp.


There's also SSH x SSDD called Silver Sunshine


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Apr 15, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> it's Pinesoul x Dragons Blood, maybe DB f2...def not f4


Dope that's what I was hoping


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Apr 15, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I can't believe I didn't see that one, had to go double check GLG for it and there is a V2 now?! I'm definitely going to pick up a pack of that, thank you.
> 
> 
> Pinball Wizard sounds good... which one do you guys think is a better cross. SSH x Wookie 15 or SSH x 88g13hp.


I would take the wookie cross personally just because I'm more familiar with the loud floral smells it gives off and I believe it would lend itself to more sativa leaners.. That and I feel like I've seen more praise for the Wookie male than the HP male


----------



## inu (Apr 15, 2021)

Every time I pop Goji OG I get a Male (,:


----------



## Boosky (Apr 15, 2021)

inu said:


> Every time I pop Goji OG I get a Male (,:


Same for me, last four of mine were male. If I get another male I'm going to have to keep it and get some pollen off it. The last male had an awesome structure and I am kicking myself for not keeping it for some pollen.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2021)

Since I have raised a lot of multi poly hybreeds, I have been hit with the “Boy Bomb” from time to time. More simple hybreeds and IBLs seem close to 50/50.


----------



## Lovefrog (Apr 15, 2021)

headie gardens 420 sale started : ) picked up some passionfruit hashplant


----------



## ncali (Apr 15, 2021)

New member here.

Came to share some of my mother's milk project. 

I hope you folks like it.

Making f2 with a half pack, 4 ladies 2 males. Other half pack in the cooler.

Grown in soil, they pray for light, I pray for happy ladies and happy seed babies. Smells softly of powdered baby formula or condense sweetened milk.

Week 3ish:
















Never mind the nevils haze x Malawi in the corner, resident squatter. She just won't move out.

Thanks for sharing the bodhi knowledge. Later I will share collection, you guys help me decide what to f2 next. We love appy male here. SL is nice too.

So far, grown granola funk, ssdd, Juicy fruit Thai lotus, and this and some home made crosses using bodhi females 

Love the thread. On page 2023, I'll finish soon haha.


----------



## Jbaby77 (Apr 15, 2021)

Forest queen grown in 2g soil pheno run, light strawberryish,cinnamon very unique terms for sure! Good yeilder 60-63, made many runs with her, sadly mislabel and lost... f’n rookie mistake


----------



## machinegun0331 (Apr 15, 2021)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> My Ace popped a half a pack and got a keeper with a real unique smell. Tropical with some funk. Nice bag appeal if you care(less important to me than many). I liked the smell enough that I bought Purple Star also labeled Friendly Fire which is Jalalabad Star x Purple Unicorn. Same mother with some purple influence sounded promising. I just flipped 3 of the Purple Star and 2 seem to be female and the confirmed male is mulched. I also remember seeing a pack go for a couple hundred bucks on Auction last year. Although that was an auction for charity from a known source.


Purple star did great for me outdoors last year. I'm on my computer but when I'm on my phone I'll try to remember to throw up some pictures. It's a strong almost psychedelic high. 

this year from bodhi for outdoors I have popped:
-Laughing lemon
-Passion fruit hp
-Under wizard
-Skunk hashplant


----------



## Jbaby77 (Apr 15, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Anybody try Smart Move yet? That's Genius Thai x OMG ... bet that one has some electricity with a reasonably quick finishing time.
> 
> I have a couple of little Endor Scores going right now. I'm thinking the Apollo might add some sativa sparkle to the Wookie terps.


On my 3rd run of smart move, HUGE medium density buds, sativa leaves, only doubled in flower tho, extreme smell of like rhubarb ogish nose burn tang, flavor nowhere near the smell. Almost no trim and very very little larf. The high is very euphoric sativa and potent with zero come down, you could smoke all day with zero ass drag, oh ya she did this all in 56 days flat! Ridiculously fast for the sativa high


----------



## Jbaby77 (Apr 15, 2021)

Well shit might as well though up my sun ra keeper too, man she amazing motor oil funk too the max she definitely yells. Flavor exactly same as smell and strong all the way through, very good yeilder and finishes about 60-63, picked early in pic at 56 and was still very potent, she ticks 9’s in every box. Bodhi’s gear is the shit, found a keeper in every pack I’ve ran and half packs for that matter.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Apr 15, 2021)

Jbaby77 said:


> On my 3rd run of smart move, HUGE medium density buds, sativa leaves, only doubled in flower tho, extreme smell of like rhubarb ogish nose burn tang, flavor nowhere near the smell. Almost no trim and very very little larf. The high is very euphoric sativa and potent with zero come down, you could smoke all day with zero ass drag, oh ya she did this all in 56 days flat! Ridiculously fast for the sativa high


Ok you convinced me to grab Smart Move..


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 16, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Ok you convinced me to grab Smart Move..


Smart move in the Smart Move.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 16, 2021)

Got some of Bodhi's NL#5 beans popped and must say, they are exactly like I remember NL#5 in the late 90's! Dank sweet fruit and pine! 

These gals have a few weeks to go!


----------



## Jbaby77 (Apr 16, 2021)

Smart move current run 31 days in. Just shy of 40 oz in a 4x4 last run, coco 3 gallon dtw 4 plants with them 301b’s 550 watts


----------



## Jbaby77 (Apr 16, 2021)

Black triangle keeper, also the shit, lol. Over the years I’ve grown thousands of seeds and have to say my best chance of finding keepers was found with bodhi packs, i mean a lot of good breeders out there(akbb) but bodhi gets my vote for best breeder in the biz, he’s got an eye for sure. Much love


----------



## sadboy92 (Apr 16, 2021)

eastcoastmo said:


> Got some of Bodhi's NL#5 beans popped and must say, they are exactly like I remember NL#5 in the late 90's! Dank sweet fruit and pine!
> 
> These gals have a few weeks to go!
> View attachment 4880140
> ...


Drunken Parrot?


----------



## lambchopedd (Apr 16, 2021)

Can anyone tell me what they know/think about Jager/Jager Hashplant? We don’t have it my state. And from what I’ve read about it here and heard elsewhere online, I’m getting really mixed reviews. Any info helps. Thanks in advance.


----------



## seedy character (Apr 16, 2021)

@lambchopedd 

Jager or The Southern Oregon Strain, comes out of Millerville and is a pheno of Purple Hindu Kush. Supposedly it smells like the liquor. It does have a unique alcohol/adhesive quality to the backend, but to me its less herbal & more lemon/berry than actual Jaegermeister. The smell is incredible though, no doubt. Leaves that great incensey hindu kush type smell in the room after smoking too. Effects are an initial 30 minutes of fogginess that smooths out to a very up & clear high with a good body buzz. Its an excellent all day smoke that doesn't leave much residuals after 2-3 hour comedown. Produces average to slightly above average yield, sativa dom hybrid like foliage with good not great calyx to leaf ratio, forms conical buds with purple stippling and neon orange pistils. Hard, resinous short stalked trichs. Nearly PM proof, hardy in low temps for northerly harvesters, medium vigor and stretch. Best outdoors with minimal to no support or indoors with manipulation(SOG or SCROG) to prevent excess larf. Transpires at a high rate, and doesn't like wet feet so good soil drainage and water management is a must. Doesn't require tons of inputs. Recommend mound type planting ala Soma for outdoors. Ready at 10 to 11 weeks. 

Id imagine those that say negatives about Jager don't like Blue Dream. Very similar to that. As for the Jager Hashplant, currently kicking my own ass on the daily for missing that drop. Fingers crossed it pops back up.


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 16, 2021)

Yeah, but could we get some detail?


seedy character said:


> @lambchopedd
> 
> Jager or The Southern Oregon Strain, comes out of Millerville and is a pheno of Purple Hindu Kush. Supposedly it smells like the liquor. It does have a unique alcohol/adhesive quality to the backend, but to me its less herbal & more lemon/berry than actual Jaegermeister. The smell is incredible though, no doubt. Leaves that great incensey hindu kush type smell in the room after smoking too. Effects are an initial 30 minutes of fogginess that smooths out to a very up & clear high with a good body buzz. Its an excellent all day smoke that doesn't leave much residuals after 2-3 hour comedown. Produces average to slightly above average yield, sativa dom hybrid like foliage with good not great calyx to leaf ratio, forms conical buds with purple stippling and neon orange pistils. Hard, resinous short stalked trichs. Nearly PM proof, hardy in low temps for northerly harvesters, medium vigor and stretch. Best outdoors with minimal to no support or indoors with manipulation(SOG or SCROG) to prevent excess larf. Transpires at a high rate, and doesn't like wet feet so good soil drainage and water management is a must. Doesn't require tons of inputs. Recommend mound type planting ala Soma for outdoors. Ready at 10 to 11 weeks.
> 
> Id imagine those that say negatives about Jager don't like Blue Dream. Very similar to that. As for the Jager Hashplant, currently kicking my own ass on the daily for missing that drop. Fingers crossed it pops back up.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 16, 2021)

seedy character said:


> @lambchopedd
> 
> As for the Jager Hashplant, currently kicking my own ass on the daily for missing that drop. Fingers crossed it pops back up.


Pretty sure I saw it in stock at both Headie Gardens and BDSC.


----------



## seedy character (Apr 16, 2021)

Looking for that grail in Bodhi's lines.

Went through a pack of DLA 11 hoping to find something similar to my grail. No luck. Supposedly the markers Im searching for come from pakistani genetics. Apologies if Ive posted similar before, but its driving me mad hunting this bud. Here goes;

From 90-92 in north florida there was bud going around that would lay you flat out & almost tripping. Hard creeper to couch lock. The flowers had an intense floral, almost rose like aroma that changed to sausage when burnt. Tasted strongly like sausage too. Breakfast sausage, but not the fennel type. Most similar to Jimmy Deans. So damned delicious. This flavor/effect combo has been the best bud I've had yet by a wide margin. Luckily a black briefcaser(haliburton in this case) let me get some primo colas a few times. Buds were long, rounded donkeys in pastel lime green with pale orange hairs and coated in sugar. Dude called it Orangutan, but most street levels called it Kine or Swamp Bud. By winter 93 it was gone. I fear this might have been the legendary Moonbeam or the Gainesville strain and if so, SoL. Saw that Shoreline is using a "crippy", but his description for that is nothing like this. DLA 6 is the closest Bodhi Ive had in full body stone effect, but it lacked that magical, intense head high.

So, I know its unlikely I'll find it again, but any you peeps found something like this from Bodhi?


----------



## seedy character (Apr 16, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Pretty sure I saw it in stock at both Headie Gardens and BDSC.


I try to stay with GLG, Incan, or JBC. Shoe doesn't like me, so. Thanks anyway!


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 16, 2021)

seedy character said:


> I try to stay with GLG, Incan, or JBC. Shoe doesn't like me, so. Thanks anyway!


Incan?


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 16, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Incan?


IncanLama of The Seed Source.


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Apr 16, 2021)

Restock on James Bean for Bodhi gear is up, it seems!


----------



## copkilller (Apr 16, 2021)

Jbaby77 said:


> On my 3rd run of smart move, HUGE medium density buds, sativa leaves, only doubled in flower tho, extreme smell of like rhubarb ogish nose burn tang, flavor nowhere near the smell. Almost no trim and very very little larf. The high is very euphoric sativa and potent with zero come down, you could smoke all day with zero ass drag, oh ya she did this all in 56 days flat! Ridiculously fast for the sativa high


DAMN that makes me wana get a pack, beautiful looking buds man


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Apr 16, 2021)

Stuck between Cherry Queen and Cherry Unicorn.. what do you say folks?


----------



## lambchopedd (Apr 16, 2021)

Update on my Mexican Death Sativa OP:
8 confirmed females, 10 confirmed males, with 4 still unsexed.

i overestimated my square footage 
So now I’m splitting up the sexes (girls are going with the other gear I’m growing). And if it wasnt obvious, I didnt get both packs at the same time so 12 MDS’es are much smaller and have damn near been 12/12 from seed. At this point I think I’ll plop the girls individually in the male tent and give everybody a good ‘shake’ when it’s baby-making time.

I’m not a photographer so my pics always suck. Here’s some of the more interesting leaf-shapes though!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 16, 2021)

Jbaby77 said:


> Black triangle keeper, also the shit, lol. Over the years I’ve grown thousands of seeds and have to say my best chance of finding keepers was found with bodhi packs, i mean a lot of good breeders out there(akbb) but bodhi gets my vote for best breeder in the biz, he’s got an eye for sure. Much love


That is a beauty!!


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 16, 2021)

seedy character said:


> I try to stay with GLG, Incan, or JBC. Shoe doesn't like me, so. Thanks anyway!


JBC Seeds got the jager hashplant back in today with their restock. They have a limit of one pack per household though.


----------



## jp68 (Apr 16, 2021)

Anyone know which kashmir was used in the mango biche x kasmir freebie


----------



## LunarMOG (Apr 16, 2021)

seedy character said:


> Looking for that grail in Bodhi's lines.
> 
> Went through a pack of DLA 11 hoping to find something similar to my grail. No luck. Supposedly the markers Im searching for come from pakistani genetics. Apologies if Ive posted similar before, but its driving me mad hunting this bud. Here goes;
> 
> ...


oddest thing... i almost spit out my coffee, im listening to the adam dunn show right now and theyre talkin about jimmy deans breakfast sausage terps. I dont even know what that smells like. right around min 75, he describes the strain and genetics.... doesnt seem to share lineage (of your total mystery strain) but kinda weird and maybe worth the rabbit hole, perhaps?


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 16, 2021)

Why not, I had some bud that taste like bacon before! Really nice taste in cannabis, I hope to find it again.


----------



## SFnone (Apr 16, 2021)

I actually think a lot of strains have the sausage terps. I think of it more as a sage smell, but "breakfast sausage" is a great description. I've had 3 different strains that had it within the last 2 years. Raredank's Scavenger's Daughter can absolutely reek of sausage. It can also stink of urinal cake and floor cleaning chemicals though... 


jp68 said:


> Anyone know which kashmir was used in the mango biche x kasmir freebie


I think he got it from Barefrog...


----------



## seedy character (Apr 16, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> JBC Seeds got the jager hashplant back in today with their restock. They have a limit of one pack per household though.


Oh yeah! Snagged that Snow Monkey freebie too. Good looking out.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 16, 2021)

seedy character said:


> Oh yeah! Snagged that Snow Monkey freebie too. Good looking out.


Will you try to run the snow monkey indoors, or will you grow it outside?


----------



## Dank Budz (Apr 16, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Why not, I had some bud that taste like bacon before! Really nice taste in cannabis, I hope to find it again.


Yeah used to get bud that smelled just like dank salami, was one of the only strains I've had where I couldn't stand the smell


----------



## seedy character (Apr 16, 2021)

Over the years have had a number of meaty and herbal terp combos. Melvanetics 89 NL5 came close on flavor, but the effects were nowhere close. Went through a couple years trying out different NL lines to no avail. Drunken Parrot among them. Will look into the Scavs Daughter. Cambodian x Nevilles Wreck. That sounds interesting regardless. 

@LunarMOG Is what you're listening to Today's date Potcast?


----------



## seedy character (Apr 16, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Will you try to run the snow monkey indoors, or will you grow it outside?


Outdoors, but more likely in the fridge for the extended pre-germination holding pattern. Just pumped for the SL dad. Miss that guy already.


----------



## jp68 (Apr 16, 2021)

SFnone said:


> I actually think a lot of strains have the sausage terps. I think of it more as a sage smell, but "breakfast sausage" is a great description. I've had 3 different strains that had it within the last 2 years. Raredank's Scavenger's Daughter can absolutely reek of sausage. It can also stink of urinal cake and floor cleaning chemicals though...
> 
> I think he got it from Barefrog...


i know there is a congo kashmir and kashmir 22 as well as kashmir azad. Was the only outlier besides the gg4 cross


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 16, 2021)

I was thinking that the Kashmir #22 was his select female from the kashmir azad line. I could be totally wrong though. He DID use a kashmir male in Spirit Train (with Trainwreck)


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 16, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Will you try to run the snow monkey indoors, or will you grow it outside?


For what it’s worth, I gifted a pack of Kush4 x Snow lotus (outdoor love gift) to my buddy and he grew it inside without any issue. (Great daytime herb reportedly!) However, the glue is definitely known for its tendenacy to throw nanners in crosses.


----------



## seedy character (Apr 16, 2021)

Yeah, the Congo Kashmir is a cross of B's Kashmir Male to Congo. Whether the black or green pheno, is a good question. Kashmir Azad is likely a landrace and its from this line that the male & female were selected.

*edit Kush 4 x SL is some stellar smoke.


----------



## LunarMOG (Apr 16, 2021)

seedy character said:


> Over the years have had a number of meaty and herbal terp combos. Melvanetics 89 NL5 came close on flavor, but the effects were nowhere close. Went through a couple years trying out different NL lines to no avail. Drunken Parrot among them. Will look into the Scavs Daughter. Cambodian x Nevilles Wreck. That sounds interesting regardless.
> 
> @LunarMOG Is what you're listening to Today's date Potcast?


yep just wrapped up


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 16, 2021)

seedy character said:


> Over the years have had a number of meaty and herbal terp combos. Melvanetics 89 NL5 came close on flavor, but the effects were nowhere close. Went through a couple years trying out different NL lines to no avail. Drunken Parrot among them. Will look into the Scavs Daughter. Cambodian x Nevilles Wreck. That sounds interesting regardless.
> 
> @LunarMOG Is what you're listening to Today's date Potcast?


Todd McCormick is working on repro’ing NL5 with seeds straight from Greg McAllister (might be spelled wrong). Should be out somewhat soon and hopefully has the magic you’re looking for!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 16, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Drunken Parrot?


Sorry mate, not sure what you mean?


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 16, 2021)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sorry mate, not sure what you mean?


He doesn’t know Bodhi repro’d NL5, I believe. Drunken parrot is nl5 x snow lotus.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 17, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> He doesn’t know Bodhi repro’d NL5, I believe. Drunken parrot is nl5 x snow lotus.


Ahh right, thanks mate! These ones are definitely Bodhi's NL#5 reprod.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 17, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Anyone know which kashmir was used in the mango biche x kasmir freebie


I have a pack of those and until you asked that, I didn't think there more than one Kashmir male that Bodhi worked with. Now I need to know too.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Why not, I had some bud that taste like bacon before! Really nice taste in cannabis, I hope to find it again.


How about “shrimp” tasting weed?


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 17, 2021)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ahh right, thanks mate! These ones are definitely Bodhi's NL#5 reprod.


Which one of the Bodhi NL#5 repops? Is it the '89 Sensi Seeds NL#5 noof cut x BCSC NL#5 or the BCSC NL#5 f2s


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Apr 17, 2021)

hillbill said:


> How about “shrimp” tasting weed?


What I find really odd is how damn near every strain I've come across lately tastes strongly of flamin' hot Cheetos, to the point where the joint leaves red stains on my fingertips.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 17, 2021)

hillbill said:


> How about “shrimp” tasting weed?


I’d be down with that! Had some tasted like fresh roasted peanuts before too, that was pretty tasty! Also one that was kind of a “generic” fried taste. Nom nom!


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 17, 2021)

hillbill said:


> How about “shrimp” tasting weed?


I thought I had some taste like strippers and bourbon once. Turns out it was actually strippers and bourbon.


----------



## jp68 (Apr 17, 2021)

seedy character said:


> Yeah, the Congo Kashmir is a cross of B's Kashmir Male to Congo. Whether the black or green pheno, is a good question. Kashmir Azad is likely a landrace and its from this line that the male & female were selected.
> 
> *edit Kush 4 x SL is some stellar smoke.


i have a csi snausages that has a funky herbal lavender meat thing to it. hard to pin point exactly but could definetly be considered meaty for a plant. Doesnt transfer to the smoke much but its potent . Og x chem 91 cross


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 17, 2021)

I remember years ago someone saying, I think it was tigers milk, tasted like coors light and cigarettes. Which is such a detailed description when you think about it. 
I freaking love this thread!


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 17, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> strippers and bourbon


some fine terps right there


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2021)

Test vaping Sun Ra. Very powerful and maybe motivating. Pretty rushy onset and a quick “high” feeling of detachment after a couple draws from my Solo, Bakery smells and taste. Wild Blueberry also. Liking the high already. Vaping the Sativa leaner.

Yield on my two seems average +. Pretty dense buds and one a bit more Sativa leaning in frame, leaves and buds. As red orange pistils as you will ever see. Sticky with trichs heavy on top and Bottom of bud leaves.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Apr 17, 2021)

So the reason freebies are labelled outdoor is because they're recommended to be grown outdoor?


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 17, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> So the reason freebies are labelled outdoor is because they're recommended to be grown outdoor?


That's my understanding. Testers might have encountered indoor sensativities.


----------



## lambchopedd (Apr 17, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I have a pack of those and until you asked that, I didn't think there more than one Kashmir male that Bodhi worked with. Now I need to know too.


Same. I selected those as a freebie on my most recent order. I’m glad everybody’s asking all the right questions lol


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 17, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> So the reason freebies are labelled outdoor is because they're recommended to be grown outdoor?


Right. Like Gorilla Ghani for example.. many have grown them indoors with success. If you have multiple rooms it's best to isolate them if you're counting on your crop but I just watch temp fluctuations, use simple live soil and make sure they have plenty of fresh air. No high EC pumpers with excess light for these lines!


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Apr 17, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Right. Like Gorilla Ghani for example.. many have grown them indoors with success. If you have multiple rooms it's best to isolate them if you're counting on your crop but I just watch temp fluctuations, use simple live soil and make sure they have plenty of fresh air. No high EC pumpers with excess light for these lines!


Is it best to isolate them because they're prone to herm or something? I want the Mango Biche x Kashmir but the outdoor thing seems like a red flag kinda


----------



## YardG (Apr 17, 2021)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Which one of the Bodhi NL#5 repops? Is it the '89 Sensi Seeds NL#5 noof cut x BCSC NL#5 or the BCSC NL#5 f2s


Pretty sure the Drunken Parrot is the Noof cut?


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 17, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Is it best to isolate them because they're prone to herm or something? I want the Mango Biche x Kashmir but the outdoor thing seems like a red flag kinda


I am just running mine outdoor and see what I get.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Test vaping Sun Ra. Very powerful and maybe motivating. Pretty rushy onset and a quick “high” feeling of detachment after a couple draws from my Solo, Bakery smells and taste. Wild Blueberry also. Liking the high already. Vaping the Sativa leaner.
> 
> Yield on my two seems average +. Pretty dense buds and one a bit more Sativa leaning in frame, leaves and buds. As red orange pistils as you will ever see. Sticky with trichs heavy on top and Bottom of bud leaves.


Long lasting high with energy and creativity!


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 17, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Long lasting high with energy and creativity!


I'm glad I have 2 packs. I may find a keeper.


----------



## 2seepictures (Apr 17, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I'm glad I have 2 packs. I may find a keeper.


I'd expect there to be some real special plants to be found in the F2s. That's on my to-do list at least sometime in the future.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 17, 2021)

I just noticed this in stock at GLG and I had to do a double take (I'm curious how old this stock is, and if it was thought gone then found in refrigeration or something).

The lineage of The Fuzz is chem 91 Skunk VA x Appalachia.









The Fuzz - Great Lakes Genetics


The Fuzz




www.greatlakesgenetics.com







Edit: Hey @hillbill, what do you recall of The Fuzz on your hill? You got mostly males out of your pack, did you not?


----------



## WheresMIweed? (Apr 17, 2021)

Yeah seeing snow monkey recommended for outdoor made me think of nanners. Love GG but most gorilla chucks nanners. I think I would probably have been safe from nanners with the Snow monkey (I trust Bodhi) but it was an excuse for me to pick up Sun Ra. I need more OG varieties

Edit to show this sweet drink cozy from GLG!!!!


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 17, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Test vaping Sun Ra. Very powerful and maybe motivating. Pretty rushy onset and a quick “high” feeling of detachment after a couple draws from my Solo, Bakery smells and taste. Wild Blueberry also. Liking the high already. Vaping the Sativa leaner.
> 
> Yield on my two seems average +. Pretty dense buds and one a bit more Sativa leaning in frame, leaves and buds. As red orange pistils as you will ever see. Sticky with trichs heavy on top and Bottom of bud leaves.


Lucky my pack is gone, I had two fluffy airy plants that smelled like mangoes and I culled them.....I got beat, I almost feel like buying another pack to get revenge


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2021)

I have had other SFV OG crosses that have been enjoyable like Secret Chief.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 17, 2021)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Which one of the Bodhi NL#5 repops? Is it the '89 Sensi Seeds NL#5 noof cut x BCSC NL#5 or the BCSC NL#5 f2s


It's the BCSC NL#5 F2s mate!


----------



## Craigson (Apr 17, 2021)

Lucky charms x 11


----------



## Houstini (Apr 17, 2021)

seedy character said:


> @lambchopedd
> 
> Jager or The Southern Oregon Strain, comes out of Millerville and is a pheno of Purple Hindu Kush. Supposedly it smells like the liquor. It does have a unique alcohol/adhesive quality to the backend, but to me its less herbal & more lemon/berry than actual Jaegermeister. The smell is incredible though, no doubt. Leaves that great incensey hindu kush type smell in the room after smoking too. Effects are an initial 30 minutes of fogginess that smooths out to a very up & clear high with a good body buzz. Its an excellent all day smoke that doesn't leave much residuals after 2-3 hour comedown. Produces average to slightly above average yield, sativa dom hybrid like foliage with good not great calyx to leaf ratio, forms conical buds with purple stippling and neon orange pistils. Hard, resinous short stalked trichs. Nearly PM proof, hardy in low temps for northerly harvesters, medium vigor and stretch. Best outdoors with minimal to no support or indoors with manipulation(SOG or SCROG) to prevent excess larf. Transpires at a high rate, and doesn't like wet feet so good soil drainage and water management is a must. Doesn't require tons of inputs. Recommend mound type planting ala Soma for outdoors. Ready at 10 to 11 weeks.
> 
> Id imagine those that say negatives about Jager don't like Blue Dream. Very similar to that. As for the Jager Hashplant, currently kicking my own ass on the daily for missing that drop. Fingers crossed it pops back up.


was this a copy/paste or did you write this? Lots of almost correct information there and I’m not going to pick it completely apart. But a few things I’ll set straight the farm is run by the Miller family, there’s no Millerville in Oregon. Notes about growing it indoor make no mention of its notorious herm at week 5. Although many crosses do just fine indoor.


----------



## seedy character (Apr 17, 2021)

Seriously? 

1. Never said Millerville was in Oregon. Millerville is the name of a farm around Cave Junction. Pedantic bias? 
2. If you believe is copy pasta then copy it & do a search. Let us know the results.
3. Pick apart anything you want. Experience is subjective, experiences and conditions are varied.
4. Lineage a problem for ya? Thats what I was told. Heard plenty rumors including being a cross of LA Con or Blue Dream. Know the secret genetics? Share if ya dare. 
5. Week 5 problems that haven't been experienced can't really be committed on. Worst was week 7 nanners from light/temperature stress testing. Result? Sterile, no propagation.
6. My knowledge of this cut is extensive. Held since 2015. Sourced in Bend.
7. Screw you guys, Im going home.


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 17, 2021)

Banana Spliff, just past 5 weeks

A rare seed up there, most are lower down. Does anybody have more info about the Banana Spliff? I know it's Banana OG X Wookie 15. But aside from that? I wonder if the seeds I grew these from were an F1 (is it an F1 of Banana OK X Wookie 15) or was it a cross and now they've grown it out to F5 of F6? These 4 girls don't have much fruit scent to them, at best I am getting some good rubber notes, reminds me of new plastic toys from Zellers in the 80's.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 17, 2021)

seedy character said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 1. Never said Millerville was in Oregon. Millerville is the name of a farm around Cave Junction. Pedantic bias?
> 2. If you believe is copy pasta then copy it & do a search. Let us know the results.
> ...


I’ll link an article with an interview with the farm if I can locate it. A lot of fuzzy details in your synopsis and I’m not saying you’re completely off but clarity is important when posting in forums as this will show up in search results for years to come.


----------



## seedy character (Apr 17, 2021)

Houstini said:


> I’ll link an article with an interview with the farm if I can locate it. A lot of fuzzy details in your synopsis and I’m not saying you’re completely off but clarity is important when posting in forums as this will show up in search results for years to come.


Specifically, what details are fuzzy?

No need to link if the article is just advertising for the farm and not specifics of the cut. The post that was replied to asked for experience with it or the Bodhi cross. Just tell me why what I'm saying is incorrect or inappropriate. I didn't get it from the breeder, and the trusted soul that acquired it stipulated no sharing. Which I still don't even though its now ubiquitous. Is it possible I was duped and don't have the reals? Of course. Does what dispensaries & "facilitators" sell as Jager match to what comes from the garden out back? Yes, 100%. Thats all I have to judge by. Provenance is sometimes difficult even between friends. If this aint real, not that it would affect anything other than what I call it, I'd like to know. I'd happily edit or remove the post if theres serious doubt or wrong info.


----------



## seedy character (Apr 17, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Stuck between Cherry Queen and Cherry Unicorn.. what do you say folks?


No experience with Cherry Unicorn, but highly recommend Cherry Queen. If you like stout afghanis, you will likely find more than one per pack you will want to keep. Some will lean to more of a lemon flavor, but the cherry heavy leaners will bring tears to your eyes after cure. Amazing cross.


----------



## Cannab15 (Apr 18, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Banana Spliff, just past 5 weeks
> View attachment 4881633
> A rare seed up there, most are lower down. Does anybody have more info about the Banana Spliff? I know it's Banana OG X Wookie 15. But aside from that? I wonder if the seeds I grew these from were an F1 (is it an F1 of Banana OK X Wookie 15) or was it a cross and now they've grown it out to F5 of F6? These 4 girls don't have much fruit scent to them, at best I am getting some good rubber notes, reminds me of new plastic toys from Zellers in the 80's.


I believe almost all of the seeds Bodhi sells are first gen crosses except the lines he works which usually say the generation (purple unicorn for example). I haven't run banana spliff but I have run DNA's strawberry banana which uses a banana OG and have got some banana phenos. They weren't a real strong smell but definitely banana. Knowing some of the wookie crosses I feel it might step on softer smelling crosses a decent portion of the time so larger hunts may help.


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 18, 2021)

Cannab15 said:


> I believe almost all of the seeds Bodhi sells are first gen crosses except the lines he works which usually say the generation (purple unicorn for example). I haven't run banana spliff but I have run DNA's strawberry banana which uses a banana OG and have got some banana phenos. They weren't a real strong smell but definitely banana. Knowing some of the wookie crosses I feel it might step on softer smelling crosses a decent portion of the time so larger hunts may help.


Ok cool, then nobody will object to me saying that the seeds I've made are Banana Spliff F2.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 18, 2021)

eastcoastmo said:


> It's the BCSC NL#5 F2s mate!


Are you planning making some f3s from those seeds? 

I am currently running some of Bodhi's '89 Sensi Seeds NL5 noof x Goji OG f3 for a seed preservation run. Putting the mom's in the bloom tent this afternoon can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## Sqwee (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks for the recommendations on Bodhi Sativa strains, I have Mountain Temple, Pinball Wizard, Dragonsblood Hashplant V2 and Lemon Lotus on the way.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 18, 2021)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Are you planning making some f3s from those seeds?
> 
> I am currently running some of Bodhi's '89 Sensi Seeds NL5 noof x Goji OG f3 for a seed preservation run. Putting the mom's in the bloom tent this afternoon can't wait to see how they turn out.


I was planning too but I lost the males, they really didn't enjoy the summer heat while trying to root! So i've reversed one of the females and hoping to make some fem beans, moreso for my own collection than anything!


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 18, 2021)

Took advantage of the awesome deal goin on at JBC for bogo full Bodhi packs. That's too good to pass up for what I hear is a great breeder. I have four strains from them already which were all freebies.
Tonight I picked up Granola Funk, Hashplant 4, Wonder Wookie, Herer HP, Lazy Lightning, Lavender Jack, Pinball Wizard, and Snow Monkey. Don't see many Jack Herer crosses around.


----------



## WheresMIweed? (Apr 18, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Took advantage of the awesome deal goin on at JBC for bogo full Bodhi packs. That's too good to pass up for what I hear is a great breeder. I have four strains from them already which were all freebies.
> Tonight I picked up Granola Funk, Hashplant 4, Wonder Wookie, Herer HP, Lazy Lightning, Lavender Jack, Pinball Wizard, and Snow Monkey. Don't see many Jack Herer crosses around.


I almost pulled the gun on the wonder Wookie and I kinda regret not getting a jack cross. I had to try the passion fruit hash plant and I got sun ra as my bogo. I only dislike shopping for Bodhi selection as it is so vast and my adhd goes a little off the deep trying to determine what to buy. It’s a good problem, like having too much money


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

WheresMIweed? said:


> I almost pulled the gun on the wonder Wookie and I kinda regret not getting a jack cross. I had to try the passion fruit hash plant and I got sun ra as my bogo. I only dislike shopping for Bodhi selection as it is so vast and my adhd goes a little off the deep trying to determine what to buy. It’s a good problem, like having too much money


It had taken me quite awhile to buy some Bohdi. They do have quite a selection. My old man used to love Jack Herer when it was created and going around. I wasn't a huge fan but maybe these crosses will help that lol.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Apr 19, 2021)

The weed gods are with me this run. Just sexed my last two Granola Funk plants and got 2 girls. 


Uplift wants to grow into my light, but it’s looking great considering a little light burn that happened last week.



Kush 4 x SL is doing just fine inside for being an outdoor plant.




Waiting for the GLG restock to snag a couple more packs and hopefully get in on what I missed on the last drop from B.


----------



## jackgonza (Apr 19, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Took advantage of the awesome deal goin on at JBC for bogo full Bodhi packs. That's too good to pass up for what I hear is a great breeder. I have four strains from them already which were all freebies.
> Tonight I picked up Granola Funk, Hashplant 4, Wonder Wookie, Herer HP, Lazy Lightning, Lavender Jack, Pinball Wizard, and Snow Monkey. Don't see many Jack Herer crosses around.


I grew out the HererHP and I absolutely loved it, the Hashplant side really made the flowers more visually appealing, making the nugs dense golfball with huge trichomes and then of course let in jack terpenes flavor and high, such a beautiful cross


----------



## hillbill (Apr 19, 2021)

I like the J1 Hashplant which brings Skunk #1 into the mix. 

Congratulations on the girls @SNEAKYp


----------



## CrunchBerries (Apr 19, 2021)

Told myself I was going to have some self-control and not purchase any more seeds. As I was casually strolling GLG’s website, I ran across 2 packs of Space Monkey. Needless to say, I broke down and purchased the last two packs with a Forest Queen and Lemon Lotus freebie. I’m so weak! FYI My wife and I love the Monkey and so there was a preapproval process if anymore became available. Schwing!


----------



## Zett66 (Apr 19, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Told myself I was going to have some self-control and not purchase any more seeds. As I was casually strolling GLG’s website, I ran across 2 packs of Space Monkey. Needless to say, I broke down and purchased the last two packs with a Forest Queen and Lemon Lotus freebie. I’m so weak! FYI My wife and I love the Monkey and so there was a preapproval process if anymore became available. Schwing!


Same boat...and saw that "The Fuzz" is restocked...I heard so much good about this one, but havent tried it yet...might get weak as well


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 19, 2021)

Is there even going to be a GLG restock of Bodhi in time for 420?


----------



## SNEAKYp (Apr 19, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Is there even going to be a GLG restock of Bodhi in time for 420?


Bad Dawg said they will keep the Bodhi 420 sale going past 4/20 if he hasn’t restocked by then. Mr. B is working overtime to get the restock to GLG according to Bad Dawg.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 19, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> Bad Dawg said they will keep the Bodhi 420 sale going past 4/20 if he hasn’t restocked by then. Mr. B is working overtime to get the restock to GLG according to Bad Dawg.


Overtime? Haha, that'll teach him to be a self employed guy with a hot product.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 19, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Overtime? Haha, that'll teach him to be a self employed guy with a hot product.


I sent some friends from my avatar over to B's place. Those seeds have no chance. Plus, if any make it by, I got this fella to take them out!!



Good luck with your purchases


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 19, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Told myself I was going to have some self-control and not purchase any more seeds. As I was casually strolling GLG’s website, I ran across 2 packs of Space Monkey. Needless to say, I broke down and purchased the last two packs with a Forest Queen and Lemon Lotus freebie. I’m so weak! FYI My wife and I love the Monkey and so there was a preapproval process if anymore became available. Schwing!


You son of a gun! 
Laughing lemon is also restocked for everyone's information. 9 packs sold out the other day at JBC..


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 19, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> You son of a gun!
> Laughing lemon is also restocked for everyone's information. 9 packs sold out the other day at JBC..


I'm sorry if I stepped on anyone's toes grabbing my Laughing Lemon from JBC. I'm not jumping on any at GLG..so go!
I'm tapped out until the rest of the restock comes. I grabbed a pack of Purple Star, and Strayfox's Cali-O Black at headiegardens becuase Shoe has a deal going; buy 1 Bodhi, 1 Strayfox pack, get free pack Pura Vida f2 and pack of Wolfpack f2!
Weeee! 

Edit: adding thanks to @Nu-Be !


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 19, 2021)

The Bodhi restock just went up on the GLG website.

A large quantity of freebies were added to the list. It looks to be a similar freebie selection to what JBC Seeds currently has. GLG does have wookie orgasm back now and 40+ packs of chem 91 Skunk VA x Sunshine Daydream in stock.


----------



## jp68 (Apr 19, 2021)

Was trying to get on headies site but GLg had what i was looking for so pulled the trigger. To many packs were bought the past few days thats for sure. glad its over and got what i was looking for from jbc and glg


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 19, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> The Bodhi restock just went up on the GLG website.
> 
> A large quantity of freebies were added to the list. It looks to be a similar freebie selection to what JBC Seeds currently has. GLG does have wookie orgasm back now and 40+ packs of chem 91 Skunk VA x Sunshine Daydream in stock.


----------



## joeko420 (Apr 19, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Same boat...and saw that "The Fuzz" is restocked...I heard so much good about this one, but havent tried it yet...might get weak as well


The Fuzz is Chem 91 x Appalachia? Sign me up! 
Added Mountain Temple, Wonder Wookie, and Field Trip
2 x Snow Monkey, Lavendar Jack, Chem 91 Skunk x SSDD for freebies.

Wasn't planning on buying anything today lol! What a deal though!


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 19, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I'm sorry if I stepped on anyone's toes grabbing my Laughing Lemon from JBC. I'm not jumping on any at GLG..so go!
> I'm tapped out until the rest of the restock comes. I grabbed a pack of Purple Star, and Strayfox's Cali-O Black at headiegardens becuase Shoe has a deal going; buy 1 Bodhi, 1 Strayfox pack, get free pack Pura Vida f2 and pack of Wolfpack f2!
> Weeee!
> 
> Edit: adding thanks to @Nu-Be !


2 laughing Lemon and the chem 91 skunk x ssdd freebie. Couldn’t resist

shocked to just casually stroll into a fully stocked up laughing lemon opportunity......it’s a beautiful thing

Just wish I could land another blue sunshine pack


----------



## GrowRijt (Apr 20, 2021)

Woo. Had to pickup a Banana Spliff with a Chem 91 x ssdd partner pack. Glg freebie reload was a good wait.


----------



## Dank Budz (Apr 20, 2021)

Just ordered Wonder Wookie and Snow Monkey freebie for first bodhi gear from jbc


----------



## JMcG (Apr 20, 2021)

Wahooooo!
Picked up The Fuzz, Twin flame, and pinball wizard off GLG!


----------



## will.i.am86 (Apr 20, 2021)

I was really hoping cherry queen would be restocked. Atleast I was able to grab a pack of space monkey


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Apr 20, 2021)

will.i.am86 said:


> I was really hoping cherry queen would be restocked. Atleast I was able to grab a pack of space monkey


Headie gardens has it last I saw


----------



## waltzing15 (Apr 20, 2021)

If you guys had to pick 2-3 of the current Bodhi lineup from JBC or GLC that would give the best representation of his stuff, what would they be?

I'd like at least one heavy indica and at least one that leans sativa.

I'm kind of lost browsing all of these.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Apr 20, 2021)

waltzing15 said:


> If you guys had to pick 2-3 of the current Bodhi lineup from JBC or GLC that would give the best representation of his stuff, what would they be?
> 
> I'd like at least one heavy indica and at least one that leans sativa.
> 
> I'm kind of lost browsing all of these.


Now this is just a random opinion off the top of the head.. it is pretty hard to choose just a few packs with all the variety and different combos

I would probably go with Laughing Lemon (supposed to lean sativa and it was thought to be a more rare pack) Passionfruit Hashplant (people rave about Lush and this would also lean sativa) and if you're looking for heavy indica probably Snuggle Funk or Master Hashplant.. Or Nikah (Triangle Kush x Old Mother Ghani) just off of the cross.. might not be the most indica smoke on that one though.

I would get 3 crosses with different males used personally I'd say that'd give you a good idea of what bodhi's got going on


----------



## 2seepictures (Apr 20, 2021)

15% off, Buy one get one freebie & 200~ SunRA freebies available i think is the most tempting sale I've seen yet. Thanks GLG!


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 20, 2021)

waltzing15 said:


> If you guys had to pick 2-3 of the current Bodhi lineup from JBC or GLC that would give the best representation of his stuff, what would they be?
> 
> I'd like at least one heavy indica and at least one that leans sativa.
> 
> I'm kind of lost browsing all of these.


DLA lines are all indica, and good from what I hear.
Eternal Sunshine, Soar, Laughing Lemon are some sativa leaners with the first two probably having far more flowering time variation and pheno's.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Apr 20, 2021)

These 100+ day flower times on some of these crosses are gonna kill me...then bring me back to life once I get to finally smoke some.. Happy 420 bodhi fam I hope y'all have a good one


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 20, 2021)

waltzing15 said:


> If you guys had to pick 2-3 of the current Bodhi lineup from JBC or GLC that would give the best representation of his stuff, what would they be?
> 
> I'd like at least one heavy indica and at least one that leans sativa.
> 
> I'm kind of lost browsing all of these.


Some good ideas from the past couple of guys. The Wookie male is kinda different and pretty unique to Bodhi... you probably need one of those. And then Goji Og and Sunshine Daydream are a couple of his beloved classics... the F1s of those strains aren't available anymore but he's used those in lots of crosses that are available now. 

This is just off the top of my head too but how 'bout.... Soulmate ("Pinesoul" Goji x Wookie), and Baba Kush (Bubba Kush x Sunshine Daydream). Those should be pretty indica leaning. For a full heavy indica... pick your favorite all indica mom matched with the g13hashplant. Mountain Temple might be a good sativa leaner... Bodhi's Temple cross seems to be a homerun and you'd get a last taste of the old Appalachia male that made a whole ton of greatness before he retired. Purple Soul (Pinesoul x Purple Unicorn) would give you the Goji crossed with B's purple male creation. The good thing with Bodhi is nobody seems to go far wrong, even throwing darts and randomly picking something.


----------



## waltzing15 (Apr 20, 2021)

Alright well given the GLG freebies I guess it makes sense to buy two packs for the two freebies. Currently I'm thinking

Nikah (Triangle Kush x OMG) - have always been interested in trying a Triangle Kush cross
Mountain Temple (Temple x Appalachia)
(freebie) Sun RA (SFV OG x Wookie) - covers the Wookie male

Not sure about the second freebie though... Babylon Buster perhaps? My recent runs have included Bubba Kush and GG#4 crosses so I'm not much interested in Snow Monkey.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Apr 20, 2021)

waltzing15 said:


> Alright well given the GLG freebies I guess it makes sense to buy two packs for the two freebies. Currently I'm thinking
> 
> Nikah (Triangle Kush x OMG) - have always been interested in trying a Triangle Kush cross
> Mountain Temple (Temple x Appalachia)
> ...


Snag up that Chem 91 x SSDD freebie fast!! lol I had to get my order in last night so I didn't miss out


----------



## CrunchBerries (Apr 20, 2021)

waltzing15 said:


> Alright well given the GLG freebies I guess it makes sense to buy two packs for the two freebies. Currently I'm thinking
> 
> Nikah (Triangle Kush x OMG) - have always been interested in trying a Triangle Kush cross
> Mountain Temple (Temple x Appalachia)
> ...


That Sun Ra looks interesting. Heard good reports. Picked up Laughing Lemon and Sun Ra as the freebie


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 20, 2021)

Anybody tried Sundance yet? That always sounded like a good one to me. The lemon thai that (I think) is used in Laughing Lemon crossed with the Wookie instead of the OMG... might be a sleeper.


----------



## 2seepictures (Apr 20, 2021)

Picked up


> Baba kush
> Field Trip
> Imperial Majesty
> Phone Home
> ...


Probably the least interested in Baba Kush seeing as I'm content with SSDD, but I figure Baba Kush or Snuggle Funk might be good to chuck at the SSDD for sleep aid preservation at some point. Laughing Lemon looked tempting but I know I'll never get to it and it would do someone else more good than me hoarding it. Plenty of SunRa to explore to satisfy my sativa cravings. Very interested in Waking Dream also.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Apr 20, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Anybody tried Sundance yet? That always sounded like a good one to me. The lemon thai that (I think) is used in Laughing Lemon crossed with the Wookie instead of the OMG... might be a sleeper.


I bought a pack but haven't run it yet


CrunchBerries said:


> That Sun Ra looks interesting. Heard good reports. Picked up Laughing Lemon and Sun Ra as the freebie


Same.. I was tempted to buy it a few times.. Now that I was able to get it as a freebie I had to grab 2 packs for passing it up all those times.


----------



## waltzing15 (Apr 20, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Snag up that Chem 91 x SSDD freebie fast!! lol I had to get my order in last night so I didn't miss out


That is indeed the one that I ended up picking.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 20, 2021)

waltzing15 said:


> That is indeed the one that I ended up picking.


So what did you end up buying?


----------



## waltzing15 (Apr 20, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> So what did you end up buying?


Mountain Temple, Nikah, Sun RA, and the Chem 91 x SSDD


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 20, 2021)

waltzing15 said:


> Mountain Temple, Nikah, Sun RA, and the Chem 91 x SSDD


I've been looking at Nikah with lustful eyes for while. If it's around a while longer, I'll get some. 420 sale killed my seed finances for a while.


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 20, 2021)

Blue Sunshine taking her time


Congrats on your purchases everyone


----------



## joeko420 (Apr 20, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Blue Sunshine taking her time
> View attachment 4883362View attachment 4883363
> 
> Congrats on your purchases everyone


Looks great, but those dead fan leaves are definitely a trigger!


----------



## Clarky16 (Apr 20, 2021)

Anyone know if there are plans to restock Black Triangle in the future?


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 20, 2021)

Clarky16 said:


> Anyone know if there are plans to restock Black Triangle in the future?


I've been watching it stay empty for 1.5+ years. I could be wrong, but I'm thinking it may not.
You can however find f2's of it from Generic Seeds as a freebie at GLG.

Edit: 1.5 years may be way off?


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 20, 2021)

joeko420 said:


> Looks great, but those dead fan leaves are definitely a trigger!


They're all going in compost sooner than later


----------



## sadboy92 (Apr 20, 2021)

Clarky16 said:


> Anyone know if there are plans to restock Black Triangle in the future?


GLO has a "Triangle 13" by Strayfox (TK x HP13). On a similar note, there's also a HP13 x 88g13hp cross there (and some other pretty snazzy stuff)....if only my surname were moneybags...alas.

Speaking of spending money I don't have, help me choose one, quick!
1. Jager HP
2. Purple Mana
3. Wonder Wookie


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 20, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Blue Sunshine taking her time
> View attachment 4883362View attachment 4883363


Requesting more photos and grow report on the blue sunshine, please. I have a few seedlings popped now.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Apr 20, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> GLO has a "Triangle 13" by Strayfox (TK x HP13). On a similar note, there's also a HP13 x 88g13hp cross there (and some other pretty snazzy stuff)....if only my surname were moneybags...alas.
> 
> Speaking of spending money I don't have, help me choose one, quick!
> 1. Jager HP
> ...


Wonder Wookie - I’ve seen a few ppl cluck about that one...


----------



## YardG (Apr 20, 2021)

I think I'd do Wonder Wookie if indoors, Jager if out.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy 4/20. I just made my call and dropped my outdoors a few minutes ago. A mixed bag. Still looking for Mom. I hope the Northern Lights and Dragon Fruit are crossed to the middle. Bodhi are stronger and sweeter. NL is skunk and BO. Wish me luck as I wish and cheer all to a good year. 
Peace to all. And peace people. Needed of late.


----------



## seedy character (Apr 20, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> You can however find f2's of it from Generic Seeds as a freebie at GLG.


@Clarky16 

Apologies if this is frowned upon, but have to second this. Haven't tried the BT from Generic, but did try his Kashmir open pollination. 1 female out of 4 beans and it wasn't a keeper, but it was a solid, healthy plant with a smooth, sweet pine smoke. Luckily I picked up a few dozen of the Kashmir which netted a couple dozen of the BTf2s. Looking forward to exploring those soon. There is another site where the breeder logs his methods in very good detail. And, if I'm not mistaken, Bodhi approved of both the Kashmir & BT preservation work he did. Someone lmk if that last statement isn't true. Anyway, thats likely your best option for legit BT from a reliable source. That is unless the man himself does release some more from that cavernous fridge of his.


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 20, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Requesting more photos and grow report on the blue sunshine, please. I have a few seedlings popped now.


I'll do a little write up after I take her down, I believe she got her last water/feed today.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Apr 20, 2021)

seedy character said:


> @Clarky16
> 
> Apologies if this is frowned upon, but have to second this. Haven't tried the BT from Generic, but did try his Kashmir open pollination. 1 female out of 4 beans and it wasn't a keeper, but it was a solid, healthy plant with a smooth, sweet pine smoke. Luckily I picked up a few dozen of the Kashmir which netted a couple dozen of the BTf2s. Looking forward to exploring those soon. There is another site where the breeder logs his methods in very good detail. And, if I'm not mistaken, Bodhi approved of both the Kashmir & BT preservation work he did. Someone lmk if that last statement isn't true. Anyway, thats likely your best option for legit BT from a reliable source. That is unless the man himself does release some more from that cavernous fridge of his.


I believe the BT journal you are referring to is on the z-labs site and definitely a page turner.


----------



## SimpleBox (Apr 20, 2021)

Doc D commented on an IG post in January if I remember correctly that B was making more black triangle.


----------



## seedy character (Apr 20, 2021)

@CrunchBerries 

Thats the site, and dead on. Tons of pics at each stage of growth. Whole reason I took a chance.


----------



## sadboy92 (Apr 20, 2021)

seedy character said:


> @Clarky16
> 
> Apologies if this is frowned upon, but have to second this. Haven't tried the BT from Generic, but did try his Kashmir open pollination. 1 female out of 4 beans and it wasn't a keeper, but it was a solid, healthy plant with a smooth, sweet pine smoke. Luckily I picked up a few dozen of the Kashmir which netted a couple dozen of the BTf2s. Looking forward to exploring those soon. There is another site where the breeder logs his methods in very good detail. And, if I'm not mistaken, Bodhi approved of both the Kashmir & BT preservation work he did. Someone lmk if that last statement isn't true. Anyway, thats likely your best option for legit BT from a reliable source. That is unless the man himself does release some more from that cavernous fridge of his.


I forget exactly but i think barefrog's kashmir, same as on z-labs, same as bodhi's, is being reproduced over at overgrow. Not sure they really like that it's being sold for profit, sorta agree after reading what they had to say. But also not sure if the line "belongs" to anyone ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## will.i.am86 (Apr 20, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Headie gardens has it last I saw


Big thanks. I was able to grab a pack and the chem 91 x SSDD as a freebie.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 21, 2021)

Anyone else suprised that there are Laughing Lemon still in stock at GLG?


----------



## Leetwain (Apr 21, 2021)

Which Bodhi strains do you find to be more mold resistant?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2021)

6 Old Soul get first up pot from red Solos to 5.5 inch squares and much more nutritious mix today.

Been sampling my 2nd Sun Ra, very nice with hard rich buds. I like the results. Pretty loud and like a bakery and fruits. Buds tight now should get to be rocks thru cure time. Pyramid shaped buds and incredible red pistils with calyxes going to a more subdued hue of green. More earth color.
GLG and JBC both have it on freebie. 
Fear not!


----------



## YardG (Apr 21, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Anyone else surprised that there are Laughing Lemon still in stock at GLG?


I looked on the 19th when someone here indicated the restock had occurred, but was super tired and just couldn't decide what to get so went to bed, was already pretty surprised when the LL was still in stock on the 20th... let alone the 21st. Kinda wonder if it affects things a bit to have it listed under S in the alphabetical listing, rather than L? First time I half-considered buying a pack with the semi-intent of reselling it later, but I decided against it (combination of the hassle of reselling it and pangs of guilt over someone else who'd actually run it potentially missing out on a pack at a great price).

In the end I surprised myself by only picking up a single Bodhi pack, just couldn't decide amongst the other options (had my eye on the Wonder Wookie but was a little concerned about being able to easily run it outdoors), and of course there were the sale prices on other people's gear...


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 21, 2021)

I am still having feelings of envy toward the member who scored 2 packs of space monkey. 
You lucky son of a gun!
How did I miss that???


----------



## CrunchBerries (Apr 21, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> I am still having feelings of envy toward the member who scored 2 packs of space monkey.
> You lucky son of a gun!
> How did I miss that???


They were like a candle in the wind.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2021)

Pulled a Pinball Wizard freebie, Wookie and Super Silver Haze sounds exciting and a screamer, no doubt.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2021)

Certainly glad I f2ed Space Monkey and made some crosses a while back.


----------



## Siddaseeds (Apr 21, 2021)

Being a Bodhi groupie has its perks


----------



## Clarky16 (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks for all the replies about BT. Have lots of gear to grow out so I'll just wait for B to hopefully release some.


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 21, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> I am still having feelings of envy toward the member who scored 2 packs of space monkey.
> You lucky son of a gun!
> How did I miss that???


I snagged a lone pack from headie recently, was surprised to see them pop back up on GLG.


----------



## Siddaseeds (Apr 21, 2021)

So anyone got pics of Happy Trails or any smoke reports?


----------



## 2seepictures (Apr 21, 2021)

Was looking at some old SunRa pictures again after seeing GLG's freebie list. Figured I'd post them since there aren't too many pictures available of this cross.


----------



## Moka_Pot (Apr 21, 2021)

Siddaseeds said:


> So anyone got pics of Happy Trails or any smoke reports?


I could never find them for sale myself or I would have picked up a couple of packs


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Apr 21, 2021)

will.i.am86 said:


> Big thanks. I was able to grab a pack and the chem 91 x SSDD as a freebie.


Glad to help!


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 21, 2021)

Moka_Pot said:


> I could never find them for sale myself or I would have picked up a couple of packs


I believe it’s unreleased. B ran out of packaging for the drop, so there’s some stragglers.


----------



## Siddaseeds (Apr 21, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> I believe it’s unreleased. B ran out of packaging for the drop, so there’s some stragglers.


Damn it was my fav out the lineup!


----------



## jp68 (Apr 21, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> I believe it’s unreleased. B ran out of packaging for the drop, so there’s some stragglers.


Roping everyone back for the next drop cuz i was waiting on that specifically


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 21, 2021)

Siddaseeds said:


> Damn it was my fav out the lineup!





jp68 said:


> Roping everyone back for the next drop cuz i was waiting on that specifically


Right!!!


----------



## Siddaseeds (Apr 21, 2021)

For those wondering 
Happy Trails (pure kush x lao muang sing x wookie) (9 - 10 weeks) pineapple* spruce *haze* grape* musk melon* earth* euphoric* happy* dreamy* calm* up


----------



## jp68 (Apr 21, 2021)

Siddaseeds said:


> For those wondering
> Happy Trails (pure kush x lao muang sing x wookie) (9 - 10 weeks) pineapple* spruce *haze* grape* musk melon* earth* euphoric* happy* dreamy* calm* up


----------



## ncali (Apr 21, 2021)

An update on the Mother's Milk girls. My two favorite girls phenos, the hairy girl smells a but more funky (as hairy girls tend to do) hahaha. The second one is sweet and sugar candy condensed milk

Dust has dropped. The boys are not long for this world













Thanks for sharing everything everyone. I hope everyone had a good 4/20 and got their desired goodies. Happy smoking y'all.


----------



## Lovefrog (Apr 21, 2021)

ill throw my hat into the blue sunshine ring

straight-to-the-brain artificial blueberry muffin baked sweetness. appears to be a very fast flowering pheno.


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 22, 2021)

Lovefrog said:


> ill throw my hat into the blue sunshine ring
> 
> straight-to-the-brain artificial blueberry muffin baked sweetness. appears to be a very fast flowering pheno.


Is that from last years outdoor grow? When did it finish and what's your general location? I've got a clone I took off of mine, and 5 cuts I took off of the clone itself that may or may not root, not sure yet.
Plant in the 1st pic has skinnier blades, looks more sativa leaning, are those pics from the same plant?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 22, 2021)

Siddaseeds said:


> Being a Bodhi groupie has its perks


Wrong Bodhi. Those are Green Bodhi beans. Green Bodhi and the Bodhi who made Sunshine Daydream, Goji OG, Space Monkey, Mountain Temple, etc. are two completely separate people. The closest they've come to even working together were the crosses that Green Bodhi made using Bodhi's Ancient OG.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 22, 2021)

Siddaseeds said:


> For those wondering
> Happy Trails (pure kush x lao muang sing x wookie) (9 - 10 weeks) pineapple* spruce *haze* grape* musk melon* earth* euphoric* happy* dreamy* calm* up


Those wondering could have done a search. The lineage and description appeared in this thread when the last drop was announced back in Feb.


----------



## Sqwee (Apr 22, 2021)

Siddaseeds said:


> For those wondering
> Happy Trails (pure kush x lao muang sing x wookie) (9 - 10 weeks) pineapple* spruce *haze* grape* musk melon* earth* euphoric* happy* dreamy* calm* up


Thank you


----------



## sadboy92 (Apr 22, 2021)

Siddaseeds said:


> So anyone got pics of Happy Trails or any smoke reports?


there's also an IG tag #lushxwookie but its not showing up on sites like gramho/pickuki rn 
see if you can peep the user @full_sun_farm somehow


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 22, 2021)

Siddaseeds said:


> So anyone got pics of Happy Trails or any smoke reports?


Hey Bodhi Heads. Just want everyone to know that there will be a drop in the future of lots of things that were not restocked this time and some great new strains Dropping. Like Happy Trails!!!

Mr B has not been able to get any packaging since the drop earlier this year. But he really wanted to offer all he had available for 420.
Just so you all know. You may have to put your summer vacation on the back burner. Thanks BD


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 22, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Certainly glad I f2ed Space Monkey and made some crosses a while back.


Sooo, you're going to spread the love, right?


----------



## Lovefrog (Apr 22, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Is that from last years outdoor grow? When did it finish and what's your general location? I've got a clone I took off of mine, and 5 cuts I took off of the clone itself that may or may not root, not sure yet.
> Plant in the 1st pic has skinnier blades, looks more sativa leaning, are those pics from the same plant?


pics are the same plant, just a trick of perspective i think. 
Im in the PNW, and my blue sunshine girls have been in the dep house for ~2 week.
This is another pheno, right next to the one i first posted. Judging from the narrower leaves, slower flower, and greater stretch, i'd say that this is probably more of a "sativa"/BD-hazy pheno compared to the other more squat, faster flowerer.

Bonus bodhi-but-not-really-bodhi (Black Lime Reserve x Black Lotus) looking happy


----------



## copkilller (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm starting a another, better, sick ass pheno hunt, mostly Bodhi seeds, straight in the dirt
Mountain Temple X 31
Dragon Blood Hash Plant X 8
Dragon Blood Hash Plant V2 X 8
Old Soul X 12

Bad Dawg freebies from greatlakesgenetics.com
Gooey Fighter X 6
Chem D X Appolo X 6
Vally Gash X Long Bottom Fighter X 6

Humbolt seed
Freakshow X 4

and another seed i think said "garlic bread, bred by 42"on the package

1 Gallon pots, recycled roots organics original soil and sohum mixed together randomly, i did not do that on purpose
i added one big tablespoon, total, of Dr Earth fertilizer "all purpose" and "tomato" mixed together in each pot
i got 4 of those "cheap" amazon LEDs SF4000
Some tap water phed at 7, and some cinnamon on the top of the soil to make my room smell good!

on yeah and i found, and fixed, tons of light leaks, that's probably why i got nanners on half my plants last grow. almost no seeds tho


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 22, 2021)

Just an update. And apologies. A winter off and I'm ready. 48 hours and we have a blueberry hash plant, 2 northern lights X dragon fruit, seedsman white widow auto and a similar amnesia in the dirt with tails. I added more beans to the ones lagging. Also added Bodhi SM. How many ways can SM be translated? I may have a greater gift than I believed. TY to the donor. TY. I'll keep you up to date n the Bodhi progress.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Also added Bodhi SM. How many ways can SM be translated? I may have a greater gift than I believed. TY to the donor. TY. I'll keep you up to date n the Bodhi progress.
> 
> View attachment 4885477


I can't read the writing above your germination station, does it only say SM?

Bodhi has made a handful of strains with those initials: space monkey, silver mountain, space mountain, or strawberry mountain. Then there's strawberry milk which was usually used in crosses, although strawberry milk F2 were released as freebies within the last year or two.

I'm sure I'm forgetting some, does anyone else have any to add?


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 22, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> I can't read the writing above your germination station, does it only say SM?
> 
> Bodhi has made a handful of strains with those initials: space monkey, silver mountain, space mountain, or strawberry mountain. Then there's strawberry milk which was usually used in crosses, although strawberry milk F2 were released as freebies within the last year or two.
> 
> I'm sure I'm forgetting some, does anyone else have any to add?


Strawberry Mama.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 22, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> I can't read the writing above your germination station, does it only say SM?
> 
> Bodhi has made a handful of strains with those initials: space monkey, silver mountain, space mountain, or strawberry mountain. Then there's strawberry milk which was usually used in crosses, although strawberry milk F2 were released as freebies within the last year or two.
> 
> I'm sure I'm forgetting some, does anyone else have any to add?


TY. I'm out of date on strains. I'll find out for sure when possible. Name game is insane. LOL.


----------



## CapnBligh (Apr 23, 2021)

Super stoked about my Bodhi snags from GLG.

Lazy Lightning
Pinball Wizard
Snow Monkey
Baba Kush
Skylotus
Purple Soul

Didn't realize Snow Monkey is more for outdoor (I'm indoor) when I transactioned the order. If they are a pain I will donate them to the wilderness where they can spread the good word.


----------



## YardG (Apr 23, 2021)

Do us outdoor folks a favor and kill 'em if they start throwing nanners!


----------



## CapnBligh (Apr 23, 2021)

YardG said:


> Do us outdoor folks a favor and kill 'em if they start throwing nanners!


Didn't even think about that, my humble apologies. I will take the Negotiator (my hammer) to them if they show the nanners.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Apr 23, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> I am still having feelings of envy toward the member who scored 2 packs of space monkey.
> You lucky son of a gun!
> How did I miss that???


Hopefully Space Monkey will be included in the next drop. Good luck!


----------



## BugattiOH (Apr 23, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> Hey Bodhi Heads. Just want everyone to know that there will be a drop in the future of lots of things that were not restocked this time and some great new strains Dropping. Like Happy Trails!!!
> 
> Mr B has not been able to get any packaging since the drop earlier this year. But he really wanted to offer all he had available for 420.
> Just so you all know. You may have to put your summer vacation on the back burner. Thanks BD


Will Amrita be on that re-stock list??


----------



## joeko420 (Apr 23, 2021)

BugattiOH said:


> Will Amrita be on that re-stock list??


Might have been a one off unfortunately. BT and Space Monkey had been widely available before they weren’t. Amrita was a one off and never seen again. He could have some in the vault though. 

Fortunate to have vaped some 3 week cure Amrita a few minutes ago. Hope it shows again because it’s certainly a special cross. Ill have to throw some pictures up soon!


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 23, 2021)

Banana Spliff (left) and Blue Sunshine cleaned up and butt naked, going to hang them upside down tonight 

Top view in natural light. Spliff on the left


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 23, 2021)

Finally flowering a sunshine 4. About 10 days in. Had 6 boys before her. Nothing really to see yet. SS4 in front, Stray's iraqi bubba behind.

Interesting leaf on my lone twin flame. Kinda fitting.

And a visitor on my strawberry sunshine, last night.






hillbill said:


> Deleted post saying I was germing seeds for Bing, grabbed wrong pack so it’s 5 or 6 Old Soul in the Bounty Sauna.


I thought you were a viva man?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Finally flowering a sunshine 4. About 10 days in. Had 6 boys before her. Nothing really to see yet. SS4 in front, Stray's iraqi bubba behind.
> View attachment 4885790
> Interesting leaf on my lone twin flame. Kinda fitting.
> View attachment 4885789
> ...


Pandemic has limited choice of brands for pickup, just bought a huge pack of Viva.
Good to see ya!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2021)

Topped 6 Old Soul in veg. These are all short, strong and have center blade on leaves overlapping ones on either side. All very much homogeneous looking right now. They go to flower tent in a week or so. Will be following up with a run of Soul Mate by summer. Gotta run a little something without any Wookie init anywhere! Brain keeps going “WOOKIE WOOKIE WOOKIE WOOKIE WOOKIE WOOKIE”


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 23, 2021)

copkilller said:


> 1 Gallon pots


Are you doing 12/12 from seed?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 23, 2021)

BugattiOH said:


> Will Amrita be on that re-stock list??


I'm not going to hold my breath for it. Last time I saw it show up in a stock/restock was Feb 2020 when BDSC & Speakeasy started carrying Bodhi gear. That's not saying there aren't more in Mr. B's cold storage, but there have been several restocks per bank since then and it hasn't popped up again (that I'm aware of). 

But that said, there have been other packs that show up years down the road--sometimes even as freebies rather than as a restock.


----------



## copkilller (Apr 23, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Are you doing 12/12 from seed?


yes!


----------



## inu (Apr 23, 2021)

The root hairs on this nikah!!


----------



## BugattiOH (Apr 24, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> I'm not going to hold my breath for it. Last time I saw it show up in a stock/restock was Feb 2020 when BDSC & Speakeasy started carrying Bodhi gear. That's not saying there aren't more in Mr. B's cold storage, but there have been several restocks per bank since then and it hasn't popped up again (that I'm aware of).
> 
> But that said, there have been other packs that show up years down the road--sometimes even as freebies rather than as a restock.


Hopefully GLG will answer this simple question for us. Imagine opening up one of Bodhi's refrigerators and thinking "what will I give them now"...?


----------



## BugattiOH (Apr 24, 2021)

joeko420 said:


> Might have been a one off unfortunately. BT and Space Monkey had been widely available before they weren’t. Amrita was a one off and never seen again. He could have some in the vault though.
> 
> Fortunate to have vaped some 3 week cure Amrita a few minutes ago. Hope it shows again because it’s certainly a special cross. Ill have to throw some pictures up soon!


Is it spicy or StrawberrMlk terps?
Pls share those pix!


----------



## Siddaseeds (Apr 24, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> Hey Bodhi Heads. Just want everyone to know that there will be a drop in the future of lots of things that were not restocked this time and some great new strains Dropping. Like Happy Trails!!!
> 
> Mr B has not been able to get any packaging since the drop earlier this year. But he really wanted to offer all he had available for 420.
> Just so you all know. You may have to put your summer vacation on the back burner. Thanks BD


Love youuuu


----------



## Siddaseeds (Apr 24, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Wrong Bodhi. Those are Green Bodhi beans. Green Bodhi and the Bodhi who made Sunshine Daydream, Goji OG, Space Monkey, Mountain Temple, etc. are two completely separate people. The closest they've come to even working together were the crosses that Green Bodhi made using Bodhi's Ancient OG.


I need to stop frouming after smoking lmao


----------



## hillbill (Apr 24, 2021)

But will the delayed drop be BOGO?


----------



## jp68 (Apr 24, 2021)

Quite the seed dump that just went down so that means stuff weve never seen will be on deck next drop


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hey everybody, haven’t been able to get on here much in past couple months due to crazy work schedule. But I did manage to pop a few beans (got 1 female) of Granola Funk (GSC Forum cut x Wookie 15). Keep in mind the buds are untrimmed but you can see the frost is there. My environment was very cold the whole cycle (58-60 degrees) and affected the yield for sure. Even so, the plant grew quite vigorous and healthy; stretchy and covered with little clusters of large ultra frosty calyxes, with trichomes extending down the stems. Resembles the Forum Cut in terms of growth but bushier. Dried flowers smell of sharp, flowery pastries and sweet skunky fuel; Very stinky. Tastes nearly the same, but with an added element of dank fruity pebbles on the exhale. A great mid-day buzz, joyful and mellow mood-inducing but can be more narcotic after a couple bowls. I love this variety for its flavor and buzz and I’m sure the yield can be increased in better conditions. This shit is FIRE.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 24, 2021)

CherryLimeRicky43 said:


> Hey everybody, haven’t been able to get on here much in past couple months due to crazy work schedule. But I did manage to pop a few beans (got 1 female) of Granola Funk (GSC Forum cut x Wookie 15). Keep in mind the buds are untrimmed but you can see the frost is there. My environment was very cold the whole cycle (58-60 degrees) and affected the yield for sure. Even so, the plant grew quite vigorous and healthy; stretchy and covered with little clusters of large ultra frosty calyxes, with trichomes extending down the stems. Resembles the Forum Cut in terms of growth but bushier. Dried flowers smell of sharp, flowery pastries and sweet skunky fuel; Very stinky. Tastes nearly the same, but with an added element of dank fruity pebbles on the exhale. A great mid-day buzz, joyful and mellow mood-inducing but can be more narcotic after a couple bowls. I love this variety for its flavor and buzz and I’m sure the yield can be increased in better conditions. This shit is FIRE. View attachment 4886433View attachment 4886434View attachment 4886435View attachment 4886436


That looks hella frosty. I just picked up a pack of those too. I can imagine in the right environment those buds will be much bigger.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hmmm nice Funk

Heres my granola Funk just finished drying, I got rid of this pheno and kept another one...I did double the yield on her second run...

Oh and for her first run I also had lots of tiny buds to the point i was dissapointed especially trimming it...This second run was very different and I almost regret throwing away the pheno but the other one imo is just way better...both wookie leaning


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Apr 24, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> That looks hella frosty. I just picked up a pack of those too. I can imagine in the right environment those buds will be much bigger.


Thanks. I’m just a newb tent guy, I didn’t even come close to doing this strain justice but at least gives you a little preview into what’s possible with this line. If I didn’t have so many other packs to try out, I would definitely score another pack or 2 for the vault.


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 24, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Thanks man, I was just too scared to open it. I'd never seen one of these packs unsealed and thought if I opened the ziplock then it's just he said she said...but all is well.


What are the chances. Just received an unsealed pack, so you're ok if the seller is trustworthy.

GLG knocks it out of the park as always. Extremely thoughtful. Seed scuffer is awesome and Bad Dawg and the team hooked it up for ordering right before the promo. GG4 x Sunshine 4 sounds like a pretty magical cross!! Really got to get some more space so I can get it cookin! 

Currently have Aruba F2, Super Silver Hashplant F2, Eden Transmission, and a few Nepali Pink x (Purple Kush x SSDD) seedlings going.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Apr 24, 2021)

Clarky16 said:


> Anyone know if there are plans to restock Black Triangle in the future?


I got 9 packs of the freebies. One's your's if you want


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 24, 2021)

Oldgoat1959 said:


> I got 9 packs of the freebies. One's your's if you wantView attachment 4886606


You are awesome. Im glad this community exists.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 24, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> You are awesome. Im glad this community exists.


Do some homework about the pheno's and maybe you'll get a choice.


----------



## inu (Apr 24, 2021)

7/7 goji came out male (,: five more to the soil ig!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Apr 24, 2021)

Passionfruit Hashplant looking absolutely insane. My irrigation practices definitely have improved, but I don’t think that is the cause for this absolute structural and vigor insanity. This female is something else. I’m getting a bunch of 3-leaf nodes, lateral branching that is nearly as thick as the main stem, and sweet stem rubs. I did kill a few of the squat/less vigorous plants. I think those were Ghash leaners.

I’ll keep you all updated on these. I want happy trails ASAP!


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 24, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4886725
> 
> View attachment 4886727
> 
> ...


Killer work! Looking forward to whatever you cook up with her! Also noticed craaaazyyy vigor with the Portable Space Ship. (Lush x Kashmir)


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Apr 24, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Killer work! Looking forward to whatever you cook up with her! Also noticed craaaazyyy vigor with the Portable Space Ship. (Lush x Kashmir)


Im a goddamn fool, I never realized that was the Portable Spaceship cross. Lush x Kashmir?! I need that in my life!! I hope you are doing a preservation of that. You are lucky to have those gems!! Did you finish a run, or are they in progress?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 24, 2021)

Now that I'm a recurring menace around here. My update is as follows. Got 2 Jabba's stash in dirt last night. 72 hours. Dropping "SM" Space Monkey as just learned x 3. Pre 98 and c99 are just cracking on day 4 of soak. And I did a water and H202 change last night.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 25, 2021)

I just finished my first stem and stalk burn. So glad for rain. But debating my crosses from lat summer. If GG4 x Wookie = space monkey. What are my crosses with dragon fruit x GG4, GG Faux, Northern Lights and a Snow Temple. All separate pollination's from single Dragon male. And it had pink sap. My delay in destroying that lead to my fortune of a few beans.

But clueless and asking. Developing a need to perpetuate and modify to my tastes before I can't taste thing.


----------



## Zett66 (Apr 25, 2021)

MHP got the chop.
VERY heavy yielder compared to other strains I had. Amazing fresh fruity smell with a touch of haze smell. Stretches very much, basically trippled after flip. Should probably go a full 10 weeks. Made a few F2s. Cant wait to sample after dry\cure


----------



## Clarky16 (Apr 25, 2021)

Oldgoat1959 said:


> I got 9 packs of the freebies. One's your's if you wantView attachment 4886606


Thanks so much for the offer. Sent you a message.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Apr 25, 2021)

Single Heavenly Hashplant (Bubba Kush “Katsu” x 88G13/Hashplant). Just a trial run for sampling purposes. Also grown in very cold environment so subpar conditions, didn’t yield for shit but quality is headstash material for sure. Has a very hashy, rubbery/fresh tire, skunky, slightly sweet, roasted coffee smell & taste. Just like a good batch of Bubba Kush with an added rubber/skunk gassiness. Super relaxing and euphoric; good, happy, heavy chillness in head & body. Will gladly try again in better conditions.


----------



## Kind Sir (Apr 25, 2021)

So I’ve grown SSDD and a few other less known bodhi, looking to grab a couple packs today. Im looking at *SKY LOTUS, PHONE HOME, Herer Hashplant. *Definitely open to anything but the crosses/pics look nice on these. Thoughts?


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Apr 25, 2021)

Kind Sir said:


> So I’ve grown SSDD and a few other less known bodhi, looking to grab a couple packs today. Im looking at *SKY LOTUS, PHONE HOME, Herer Hashplant. *Definitely open to anything but the crosses/pics look nice on these. Thoughts?


I've grown Goji, SSDd, Sky Lotus, Prayer Tower outdoors in 2017.
White Lotus, BT, Twin Flame and Lemon Hashplant last year.
All came out ... Fire


----------



## Kind Sir (Apr 25, 2021)

Oldgoat1959 said:


> I've grown Goji, SSDd, Sky Lotus, Prayer Tower outdoors in 2017.
> White Lotus, BT, Twin Flame and Lemon Hashplant last year.
> All came out ... Fire


You have any pictures my friend? I’d appreciate it very much.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Apr 25, 2021)

Oldgoat1959 said:


> I've grown Goji, SSDd, Sky Lotus, Prayer Tower outdoors in 2017.
> White Lotus, BT, Twin Flame and Lemon Hashplant last year.
> All came out





Kind Sir said:


> You have any pictures my friend? I’d appreciate it very much.


White Lotus...nice producer


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Apr 25, 2021)

Lemon Hashplant


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Apr 25, 2021)

Twin Flame


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Apr 25, 2021)

Outdoors at 38.5 n..
the Lemon Hashplant was pulled Oct 12.

The Twin Flame was pulled middle October with resin oozing. Second most resinous plant I've ever seen.

The White Lotus seemed like it was going to go til November, when I turned around one day and the hairs had turned red and the buds turned white. Pulled Oct 21.

The Black Triangle was probably ready around October 24/25 but I let it go to October 29 . Needed room in the drying room.


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 25, 2021)

Banana Spliff

Very complex aroma, not sure about banana but it's almost like dirty diaper or funky garbage can hints of overripe fruit.


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 26, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Banana Spliff
> View attachment 4887662
> Very complex aroma, not sure about banana but it's almost like dirty diaper or funky garbage can hints of overripe fruit.


Looks like you're doing a better job than I did providing the right conditions for them. Mine's smelling like strong onion funk that transitions over to almost gassy chest rub menthol. Can't wait to try it


----------



## Sqwee (Apr 26, 2021)

One of my TT NL #6 x Appalachia ladies in veg, I'm really liking the structure on this plant. I've just been letting it grow naturally, no topping or LST, just some tucking of fan leaves here and there.


----------



## raggyb (Apr 26, 2021)

TT


Sqwee said:


> One of my TT NL #6 x Appalachia ladies in veg, I'm really liking the structure on this plant. I've just been letting it grow naturally, no topping or LST, just some tucking of fan leaves here and there.
> 
> View attachment 4888073


TT?


----------



## copkilller (Apr 26, 2021)

I planted 82 seeds and 95% of bodhi seeds germinated in less than 72 hours (including mountain temple, from what i hear the seeds might be 10 years old)

the other seeds from other breeders there's like one or two that germinated


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 26, 2021)

raggyb said:


> TT?


Trichome Technologies


----------



## Sqwee (Apr 26, 2021)

copkilller said:


> I planted 82 seeds and 95% of bodhi seeds germinated in less than 72 hours (including mountain temple, from what i hear the seeds might be 10 years old)
> 
> the other seeds from other breeders there's like one or two that germinated


I had a similar experience, a couple years ago my AC went out in the middle of summer and had to be replaced. Temps in my house were above 140 and I completely forgot about my seed collection in my dresser. My Bodhi gear is still germinating without issue but I'm getting bad germination rates with some other breeders. Completely my fault and I have everything stored in a freezer now but still very impressed with Bodhi.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 26, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Banana Spliff
> View attachment 4887662
> Very complex aroma, not sure about banana but it's almost like dirty diaper or funky garbage can hints of overripe fruit.


Holy trichomes Batman!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 26, 2021)

With the weather just starting to look nice, this is all I got. You know. Some info for all. 
2 Jabba's Stash came out today. 1 Northern x Dragon fruit. 3 Space Monkeys. And a White Widow auto.. Still awaiting a few. And C-99 and pre 98 are being stubborn. I'll keep trying them. Need them in my grow this year. 

I hope all are seeing progress. 

Peace.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 26, 2021)

copkilller said:


> I planted 82 seeds and 95% of bodhi seeds germinated in less than 72 hours (including mountain temple, from what i hear the seeds might be 10 years old)
> 
> the other seeds from other breeders there's like one or two that germinated


Yup, I concur. 

Does anyone else concur?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 26, 2021)

Speaking of seeds. I have "reg" Space Monkey.". Obviously fresh. Dropped and sprout in 4 days? PM me. I can't do them all and looking for my strain still. GG Faux was close. LOL. But grow more.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Speaking of seeds. I have "reg" Space Monkey.". Obviously fresh. Dropped and sprout in 4 days? PM me. I can't do them all and looking for my strain still. GG Faux was close. LOL. But grow more.


That's a very very tempting offer..


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 26, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> That's a very very tempting offer..


I'm just sharing. Not sure how. But all are good here. And I want all to grow a plant of some kind. LOL.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 26, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Yup, I concur.
> 
> Does anyone else concur?


Sir?


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 26, 2021)

Bodhi bogo full pack deal at JBC had me at the checkout counter. Picked up Snuggle Funk and Sun Ra.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 27, 2021)

The Bodhi NL#5 are coming along well, few more weeks to go though! 








And this is one of the old NL#5 beans of mine. 


She looks very much like the old clone!


----------



## lambchopedd (Apr 27, 2021)

This mission may be fruitless but hear me out:

Does anybody have/remember each Supernatural Selections offering, or is there a place where everything is listed? Not to mention the exclusive freebies, and same question for each Nierika release as well. I want to compile sort of a “white whale” list for myself and to have posted somewhere for whomever’s interested.

There’s several Supernatural Selections numbers that I’m missing. And many that I can’t exactly confirm. Even when I find an old forum post or cache on a banks website, they usually lack the ss000 #


----------



## avid_grow (Apr 27, 2021)

I picked up the Eternal Sunshine release for Supernatural. Hawaiian Sativa x OMG. Don't remember the release # but I'll look when I get home if you still need it.

Edit: just found a pic of it, ss0008
And if you do ever get the list together id love to check it out


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 27, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> This mission may be fruitless but hear me out:
> 
> Does anybody have/remember each Supernatural Selections offering, or is there a place where everything is listed? Not to mention the exclusive freebies, and same question for each Nierika release as well. I want to compile sort of a “white whale” list for myself and to have posted somewhere for whomever’s interested.
> 
> There’s several Supernatural Selections numbers that I’m missing. And many that I can’t exactly confirm. Even when I find an old forum post or cache on a banks website, they usually lack the ss000 #


Which ones do you not know? Let's start there
Is Laughing Lemon the last one? That's SS018
Portable Space Ship SS017
Panamanian Space Probe SS016
Thai (D9) x Kashmir SS014
I got this info from Headie, there's more of them on there, but they're missing the numbers.


----------



## lambchopedd (Apr 27, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Which ones do you not know? Let's start there
> Is Laughing Lemon the last one? That's SS018
> Portable Space Ship SS017
> Panamanian Space Probe SS016
> ...


Here’s what I have so far:
• ss001 Dreadbread (Mango biche x OMG)
• ss002
• ss003 vintage pine bud x kashmir
• ss004
• ss005 Cherry Queen (Fat Cherry afghani x OMG)
• ss006 Pleiadian Love Nest (Vietnamese x Kashmir)
• ss007 Soar (Columbian Red x OMG)
• ss008 Eternal Sunshine (Hawaiian sativa x OMG)
• ss009
• ss010
• ss011 Nigerian Space Probe (Big Sur Nigerian x Kashmir)
• ss012
• ss013 Gods Paintbrush (Ethiopian paintbrush x kashmir)
• ss014 Siam Space Probe (Thai D9 x Kasmir)
• ss015 Rajasthani Space Probe (sikar x kashmir azad)
• ss016 Panamanian Space probe (Panama x Kashmir)
• ss017 Portable Spaceship (Pure Kush x Lao x Kashmir)
• ss018 Laughing Lemon (Lemon thai x OMG)

...with a Vietnamese 7 x Columbian x Afghani that supposedly fits in somewhere. Maybe even Lush (I don’t remember the full lineage)

NIERIKA SEED TRUST

Kandahar Black
+ petrolia headstash

Kashmir Azad
+ Petrolia headstash

Lower Uller Annapurna Nepal
+ Petrolia Headstash

Mexican Death Sativa
+ Herbaria Bushmans F2

Upper Chuile Annapurna Nepal
+ acapulco gold

oaxacan zipolite
+ acapulco gold

The biggest problem I’m finding is that there are sooo many testers that I’m not even sure made it to release. I would kill to dig through Bodhis fridge!

EDIT:
I’m gonna plug in any that yall help me with while I still can!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 27, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Here’s what I have so far:
> • ss001 Dreadbread (Mango biche x OMG)
> • ss002
> • ss003 vintage pine bud x kashmir
> ...


Pleiadian Love Nest ( Vietnamese x Kashmir) must be one of the SSs... don't know what number though.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 27, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Here’s what I have so far:
> • ss001 Dreadbread (Mango biche x OMG)
> • ss002
> • ss003 vintage pine bud x kashmir
> ...


Lush would be Pure Kush x Laos I'm pretty sure.


----------



## YardG (Apr 27, 2021)

Was Eden Transmission considered a Nierika release? Seems like it must probably was? With Purple Chitral freebie...


----------



## lambchopedd (Apr 27, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Pleiadian Love Nest ( Vietnamese x Kashmir) must be one of the SSs... don't know what number though.


Whew! ss006. Thanks!


----------



## Sqwee (Apr 27, 2021)

Jabba Stash and one TT NL #6 x Appalachia going into the flower tent tonight.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 27, 2021)

Looking for suggestions on what to do with these.

I have a pack of sunshine daydream and a few ssdd crosses.

How would you proceed with chucking some pollen growing out all of these?

If I was lucky to get a strong ssdd male, would you chuck that at females from all the other packs? Would you choose just one select female from each pack?

Or would you grow them all out together and just open pollinate and see what you get?!

What crosses would you do? Which male or female would you hope for?

Please share your knowledge, experiences and ideas! I intend to share as well.

With humbleness,
crisnpropa.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 27, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Looking for suggestions on what to do with these.
> 
> I have a pack of sunshine daydream and a few ssdd crosses.
> 
> ...


pick a male ssdd then chuck it to all and spread the love to me please


----------



## YardG (Apr 27, 2021)

How long a project are you willing to take on?

Ideally I think I'd pop all of the SSDD, and cross any males you get from the best looking females. I'd do the same with the Mendo Sunshine (cross any males to the best females), and most certainly also F2 the Black Triangle x SSDD. While you're making the SSDD F2s you could always hit all your SSDD males to the best of the Baba Kush and the Blue Sunshine.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 27, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Looking for suggestions on what to do with these.
> 
> I have a pack of sunshine daydream and a few ssdd crosses.
> 
> ...


Wow... you could cross those all kinds of different ways and probably end up winning with all of them. Those all look like they'd blend together seemlessly. For the sake of focus though, I'd hunt for the keeper females as usual, while keeping an eye out for that one special male that really "speaks to you", as Bodhi says, in _any_ of the strains. I'd then whack all your keeper girls from _all_ the strains with your select male. If you pick/guess the right male, along with some great moms, you could win *BIG* with all of the crosses. That's kinda the B man's strategy it seems... limit your males to ones that *really *seem special Too many unproven males and you'll never get around to growing them out... I learned that pretty quickly myself with early pollen-chucking madness. Just one thought.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 27, 2021)

YardG said:


> How long a project are you willing to take on?
> 
> Ideally I think I'd pop all of the SSDD, and cross any males you get from the best looking females. I'd do the same with the Mendo Sunshine (cross any males to the best females), and most certainly also F2 the Black Triangle x SSDD. While you're making the SSDD F2s you could always hit all your SSDD males to the best of the Baba Kush and the Blue Sunshine.


Thank you for your response and suggestion.

I'm willing to do what is meaningful and worth the potential rewards.

Any guidance is appreciated from any and all whom care to chime in.


Just to check for understanding @YardG : you did mean I should use any and all ssdd males I get?


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 27, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Looking for suggestions on what to do with these.
> 
> I have a pack of sunshine daydream and a few ssdd crosses.
> 
> ...


Open pollenate sunshine daydream


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 27, 2021)

Anyone know how much work goes into stabilizing a line before it's used as a parent for other crosses?

Say SSDD, it's used a lot in current crosses but I'm guessing there is could a a big difference between what come out of the F1 and how it may be steered before it's used To make other F1s?

Sorry if that's a stupid question. I don't know that I'm wording it correctly.


----------



## YardG (Apr 27, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Just to check for understanding @YardG : you did mean I should use any and all ssdd males I get?


That is what I was suggesting, although ideally you might only do that with the straight SSDD females, and reserve only the most desirable looking males for the others. That said, I take Nutbag Poster's point, my suggestion would involve a lot of work over subsequent runs with the seeds you produce, in order to cull out undesirables, but maximizes the potential you might save something special that might otherwise be lost. NP's route is probably a far more realistic route to a positive end though it does involve identifying desirable males.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 27, 2021)

A really special SSDD male would probably be the real prize, but I'm not sure I'd force it if the SSDD males didn't seem extra appealing. We're talking about poly-hybrids crossed with poly-hybrids anyway. There would probably be some special plants somewhere in any of those crosses, but you're apt to have a kinda chaotic spread of (ideally killer) phenos as it is with a killer male. More males, more chaos, more uncertainty, less incentive to spend time with them.


----------



## YardG (Apr 27, 2021)

Does anyone recall Bodhi ever giving any insight into the Petrolia Headstash freebie? Not so much the backstory, I know most if not all of that, but where and when he got it, and if it was from seeds which Petrolia Headstash release it was (RMS sold Petrolia Headstash and Petrolia Headstash II, and then later they sold them as Pure and... something else). I think maybe I do remember Bodhi said he got it from RMS stock and that he worked with it a bit but was never that keen on what came of it, so he stopped working with it, but I don't know much more about it than that (and that he offered an Uzbek x PH at one point).


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 27, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Anyone know how much work goes into stabilizing a line before it's used as a parent for other crosses?
> 
> Say SSDD, it's used a lot in current crosses but I'm guessing there is could a a big difference between what come out of the F1 and how it may be steered before it's used To make other F1s?
> 
> Sorry if that's a stupid question. I don't know that I'm wording it correctly.


I think the convention with the "open source" breeders is that if it's inbred/worked, they label it as F3, F4, BX3, IBL, etc. I _think_ Bodhi's SSDD male is a selected F1 that worked out swimmingly as it was. That's why Bodhi strains sometimes require more pheno hunting to find the plant you truly love.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 27, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I think the convention with the "open source" breeders is that if it's inbred/worked, they label it as F3, F4, BX3, IBL, etc. I _think_ Bodhi's SSDD male is a selected F1 that worked out swimmingly as it was. That's why Bodhi strains sometimes require more pheno hunting to find the plant you truly love.


I don't know why I was expecting there to be some selection.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 27, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I don't know why I was expecting there to be some selection.


It's a reasonable question. He does do selections and inbreeding with some like Puple Unicorn and Dragonsblood., and usually labels them as such. Some of the Goji cuts are from extra generations too. And the ghash male _is_ inbred if you read the backstory, but it isn't often listed that way. I'm not even positive the SSDD male is an F1... something in the back of my head makes me think I _might_ possibly have heard F2 somewhere, sometime, but definitely don't quote me on that. Not a dumb question at all, anyway.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 27, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> It's a reasonable question. He does do selections and inbreeding with some like Puple Unicorn and Dragonsblood., and usually labels them as such. Some of the Goji cuts are from extra generations too. And the ghash male _is_ inbred if you read the backstory, but it isn't often listed that way. I'm not even positive the SSDD male is an F1... something in the back of my head makes me think I _might_ possibly have heard F2 somewhere, sometime, but definitely don't quote me on that. Not a dumb question at all, anyway.


I'm still a little taken back at how easy it would be to just duplicate his work. Good for him that he has what I would expect is a great cash flowing business.

From business perspective it makes no sense to me but wtf do I really know? Very little!


----------



## raytizzle (Apr 28, 2021)

Popped my Space Monkey beans, 11/12 sprouted, only 7 popped out normally, 3 of them are SUPER slow and small, not sure what happened.

Join me in praying they're all females


----------



## SNEAKYp (Apr 28, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I'm still a little taken back at how easy it would be to just duplicate his work. Good for him that he has what I would expect is a great cash flowing business.
> 
> From business perspective it makes no sense to me but wtf do I really know? Very little!


I wouldn't bet any amount of money on it being easy, seeing the variety that pop up through his crosses shows the genetic diversity that is present. 

Breeding isn't as simple as take A and cross to B, and you get AB. It's more like you get AB, Ab, & aB, and that's if you are using true breeding IBL strains which he is most certainly not in most cases. IBL in breeding means that every single plant grown is the same, extreme uniformity. That takes multiple inbreeding generations and even then cannabis expressing genes is dependent on environment as well. 

Bodhi is using genetically diverse parents which means that the end result would be close to impossible to replicate with good accuracy. His selections from the parental stock greatly affects the end result as well so unless you had the exact same P1 and P2 plants it's going to vary.

Hope that helps clear things up


----------



## hillbill (Apr 28, 2021)

raytizzle said:


> Popped my Space Monkey beans, 11/12 sprouted, only 7 popped out normally, 3 of them are SUPER slow and small, not sure what happened.
> 
> Join me in praying they're all femalesView attachment 4889249
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## jp68 (Apr 28, 2021)

Id look for a male in that BT x ssdd cross to hit everybody with and to f2 it but thats just my opinion.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 28, 2021)

Heartbroken. Tossed a massive sunshine 4 in the trash last night. Nuts popping everywhere around 3 weeks in flower. I'm gonna check for leaks when I get home, tonight. Damn.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 28, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> I wouldn't bet any amount of money on it being easy, seeing the variety that pop up through his crosses shows the genetic diversity that is present.
> 
> Breeding isn't as simple as take A and cross to B, and you get AB. It's more like you get AB, Ab, & aB, and that's if you are using true breeding IBL strains which he is most certainly not in most cases. IBL in breeding means that every single plant grown is the same, extreme uniformity. That takes multiple inbreeding generations and even then cannabis expressing genes is dependent on environment as well.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying but the question sort of remains as to what kind of selection goes on before making a cross, or between crosses. If there isn’t any selection then I don’t think a case coul be made that it would be hard to duplicate . For example I could buy a pack of SSDD and Three Kings open polllinate them and come up with the same Sunshine Queen. I would like to point out that I have no idea what the mans process is so I’m not saying what he does or doesn’t do.

This is not a new discussion, reading back there are discussions of the degree of breeding actually going on.

I’m only trying to get a handle on what the process is and not criticizing.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 28, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I understand what you are saying but the question sort of remains as to what kind of selection goes on before making a cross, or between crosses. If there isn’t any selection then I don’t think a case coul be made that it would be hard to duplicate . For example I could buy a pack of SSDD and Three Kings open polllinate them and come up with the same Sunshine Queen. I would like to point out that I have no idea what the mans process is so I’m not saying what he does or doesn’t do.
> 
> This is not a new discussion, reading back there are discussions of the degree of breeding actually going on.
> 
> I’m only trying to get a handle on what the process is and not criticizing.


Your idea is possible, but faaaar from probable. If there's enough pheno variation, that may be nowhere near enough parent stock to find that combo.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 28, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Your idea is possible, but faaaar from probable. If there's enough pheno variation, that may be nowhere near enough parent stock to find that combo.


I’m not sure I understand what you mean , would you care to expand on what you’re saying?


----------



## 2seepictures (Apr 28, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I understand what you are saying but the question sort of remains as to what kind of selection goes on before making a cross, or between crosses. If there isn’t any selection then I don’t think a case coul be made that it would be hard to duplicate . For example I could buy a pack of SSDD and Three Kings open polllinate them and come up with the same Sunshine Queen. I would like to point out that I have no idea what the mans process is so I’m not saying what he does or doesn’t do.
> 
> This is not a new discussion, reading back there are discussions of the degree of breeding actually going on.
> 
> I’m only trying to get a handle on what the process is and not criticizing.


My assumption is that the real work involved is not only finding a male that has a lot of desirable traits but observing what is passed on to the offspring when crossed to females that he's intimately familiar with in crosses. In your scenario the "Sunshine Queen" you make might be really good, but it wouldn't necessarily be the same or even similar to Bodhi's given you used different males. I don't know what sort of numbers Bodhi is selecting from, but in my opinion you could definitely find very special males to use in crosses from these packs. From what I remember in his PotCast interview he encourages people to play around with these genetics as long as they aren't selling F2s of his current lines or something like that, but my memory might be a bit fuzzy.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 28, 2021)

Multi-generation type selection is carried on by very few breeders today, especially in US. So many strains also have Hermies in their ancestry which may show in future generations. Seedfinder ancestor charts keep getting longer all the time. Lots of mishing and mashing.

Markets demand new products and always will. We all feed the madness.

Bodhi's way seems to be to always be moving on to the next best thing anyway.

Been extremely happy overall with Bodhi here, his shit will get you high.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 28, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I’m not sure I understand what you mean , would you care to expand on what you’re saying?


Someone else will before I can. My lunch break is over. I may even be wrong.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 28, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I understand what you are saying but the question sort of remains as to what kind of selection goes on before making a cross, or between crosses. If there isn’t any selection then I don’t think a case coul be made that it would be hard to duplicate .


Don't think he doesn't do very careful selection and testing with his breeding males, just because he doesn't inbreed them.


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 28, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I’m not sure I understand what you mean , would you care to expand on what you’re saying?


He's saying lets say you try to duplicate one of his crosses....even then it would turn out differently because every plant has different phenos and you finding and selecting the SAME exact ones as him would be damn near impossible. Like take Greenhouse Seeds Super Lemon Haze for example....anyone can breed lemon skunk to super silver haze....but would it turn out exactly how theirs did? No. Not unless you selected the same pheno from both parents, but lets say both strains throw out 5+ phenos....it makes it very unlikely that you would select the same exact ones they did.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 28, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> He's saying lets say you try to duplicate one of his crosses....even then it would turn out differently because every plant has different phenos and you finding and selecting the SAME exact ones as him would be damn near impossible. Like take Greenhouse Seeds Super Lemon Haze for example....anyone can breed lemon skunk to super silver haze....but would it turn out exactly how theirs did? No. Not unless you selected the same pheno from both parents, but lets say both strains throw out 5+ phenos....it makes it very unlikely that you would select the same exact ones they did.


OK, that’s what I thought.

But the discussion has now moved back into there is a selection process, as opposed to not being one. If you look at Bodhi’s IG you would notice a couple of pics of males in a room with a whole bunch of mothers. I think it’s reasonable to assume the male has been selected. Is it reasonable to assume all the mothers have been selected as the same pheno or do you think many or all phenols are represented?

It seems to me that its possible that my pack of a Bodhi cross could be really different than your pack of his same cross. And in that sense that how would that be different than sombodie else’s cross of the same parents. If that makes sense.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 28, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Don't think he doesn't do very careful selection and testing with his breeding males, just because he doesn't inbreed them.


I don’t think one way or the other, my only intent here is to understand what his process is.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 28, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I don’t think one way or the other, my only intent here is to understand what his process is.


Didn't mean to sound like I was scolding you. Just wanted to emphasize that he's doing a lot more than simple pollen-chuckin', even if they're unworked hybrids. Cheers to curious minds!


----------



## 2seepictures (Apr 28, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> OK, that’s what I thought.
> 
> But the discussion has now moved back into there is a selection process, as opposed to not being one. If you look at Bodhi’s IG you would notice a couple of pics of males in a room with a whole bunch of mothers. I think it’s reasonable to assume the male has been selected. Is it reasonable to assume all the mothers have been selected as the same pheno or do you think many or all phenols are represented?
> 
> It seems to me that its possible that my pack of a Bodhi cross could be really different than your pack of his same cross. And in that sense that how would that be different than sombodie else’s cross of the same parents. If that makes sense.


I think I see what you're asking, and I think some of the confusion revolves around the term "Mother". His mother plants are not only the mom in the cross but also termed Mother because they are used to spawn "clones" via cuttings. I don't have IG so I'm not familiar with the post you're referencing but let's assume you see 1 wookie 15 male and 20 GG4 females. It's safe to assume those GG4s were propagated via cutting and for all practical purposes are genetically identical. There will be genetic variation from seed to seed but all those packs of Space Monkey (GG4 x Wookie 15) were derived from the same parental stock.


----------



## Cannab15 (Apr 28, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> OK, that’s what I thought.
> 
> But the discussion has now moved back into there is a selection process, as opposed to not being one. If you look at Bodhi’s IG you would notice a couple of pics of males in a room with a whole bunch of mothers. I think it’s reasonable to assume the male has been selected. Is it reasonable to assume all the mothers have been selected as the same pheno or do you think many or all phenols are represented?
> 
> It seems to me that its possible that my pack of a Bodhi cross could be really different than your pack of his same cross. And in that sense that how would that be different than sombodie else’s cross of the same parents. If that makes sense.


Most of the females used are clone only so there is no selection on that side as long as you can get that elite cut. Ex. If you have the loompas headband it is a specific plant, no variation as it's not a plant from a pack of seed but a specific plant that someone has and is known to be good. That selection has been done by others.
In the case of the females from his own stock he is selecting specific plants out of large grows for the traits he wants. It's not a open pollination or a random selection, or a small selection. You only want an open pollination to keep all the genes around if you don't know what you are looking for. Once you know what you want you try to narrow down the genes to what you want so it's more predictable what the seeds will be like.


----------



## mindriot (Apr 28, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> OK, that’s what I thought.
> 
> But the discussion has now moved back into there is a selection process, as opposed to not being one. If you look at Bodhi’s IG you would notice a couple of pics of males in a room with a whole bunch of mothers. I think it’s reasonable to assume the male has been selected. Is it reasonable to assume all the mothers have been selected as the same pheno or do you think many or all phenols are represented?
> 
> It seems to me that its possible that my pack of a Bodhi cross could be really different than your pack of his same cross. And in that sense that how would that be different than sombodie else’s cross of the same parents. If that makes sense.


In most of Bodhi's crosses the female is a clone only, not a pheno selection. I bet you could get pretty close, depending on the male used. For example if his SSDD male is an F1 selection, I have no idea if he chose one that leaned one way or the other.. so I would use a few different males.
However if he's using a male from a worked line or an F2 that happens to have outlier genetic expression then it becomes much more difficult or impossible.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 28, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Didn't mean to sound like I was scolding you. Just wanted to emphasize that he's doing a lot more than simple pollen-chuckin', even if they're unworked hybrids.


No worries I didn’t take it that at all.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 28, 2021)

Thank you all for explaining. I think I have a decent handle on it now.

BTW, I have no intention of ever being in the seed business so any and all talk of that was purely for illustrative purposes. I might do some chucking somewhere down the line but I wanted to be clear in no way do I think I could ever do what he does.


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 28, 2021)

YardG said:


> Does anyone recall Bodhi ever giving any insight into the Petrolia Headstash freebie? Not so much the backstory, I know most if not all of that, but where and when he got it, and if it was from seeds which Petrolia Headstash release it was (RMS sold Petrolia Headstash and Petrolia Headstash II, and then later they sold them as Pure and... something else). I think maybe I do remember Bodhi said he got it from RMS stock and that he worked with it a bit but was never that keen on what came of it, so he stopped working with it, but I don't know much more about it than that (and that he offered an Uzbek x PH at one point).


I believe he gave a bit of background on it in a comment on an instagram post for the charity pack. Probably referenced in this thread as well.


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 28, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Here’s what I have so far:
> • ss001 Dreadbread (Mango biche x OMG)
> • ss002
> • ss003 vintage pine bud x kashmir
> ...





YardG said:


> Was Eden Transmission considered a Nierika release? Seems like it must probably was? With Purple Chitral freebie...


SS019 Eden Transmission (Vietnamese 7 x Afghan) on the pack, or more formally "vintage Vietnamese #7 x angel wing pearl afghan" according to Innoculate the West. Took a month, but they finally replaced the seeds that got squished. Seedlings are really unique. Relatively thin blades. 

And speaking of unique, the Aruba leaves are almost like maple leaves! Haven't had anything in my tent looking like these in quite awhile, and definitely not a "sativa." I gotta get out my old books cause I don't know Northern Lights, but it's got me thinking, "Is that northern lights?!"


----------



## YardG (Apr 28, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Here’s what I have so far:
> • ss001 Dreadbread (Mango biche x OMG)
> • ss002
> • ss003 vintage pine bud x kashmir
> ...


Can't quite recall if anyone's supplied you with this one, but SS004 was apparently Congo x Kashmir Azad (Going through old IG posts).


----------



## YardG (Apr 28, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> I believe he gave a bit of background on it in a comment on an instagram post for the charity pack. Probably referenced in this thread as well.


Hmm, found one post where he very briefly mentioned it, didn't really add anything I didn't already know (Straight Petrolia Headstash is not impressive flower, mostly useful as a breeding tool, Reef was forthcoming about that back in the day). Thanks all the same! If nothing else that implies Bodhi was indeed working with the straight old PH, though he doesn't mention the other phenos, may just have ignored those.


----------



## lambchopedd (Apr 28, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> SS019 Eden Transmission (Vietnamese 7 x Afghan) on the pack, or more formally "vintage Vietnamese #7 x angel wing pearl afghan" according to Innoculate the West. Took a month, but they finally replaced the seeds that got squished. Seedlings are really unique. Relatively thin blades.
> 
> And speaking of unique, the Aruba leaves are almost like maple leaves! Haven't had anything in my tent looking like these in quite awhile, and definitely not a "sativa." I gotta get out my old books cause I don't know Northern Lights, but it's got me thinking, "Is that northern lights?!"


Thanks! Was that really a limited one time release at one seedbank?? And do you have any plans of f2ing/OPing that? That one really caught my eye, but I had no clue about it until the day after..


----------



## seedy character (Apr 28, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Looking for suggestions on what to do with these.
> 
> I have a pack of sunshine daydream and a few ssdd crosses.
> 
> ...


.02 
Grow as many as you're able. Clone all and determine sex ASAP. Hold back all females. Grow out the males. Cull any weaklings, and those that pop beaucoup balls before week 3. Finish out male grow, select away from spindly boys, keep the goodins, and preserve their pollen separately. Restart grow with all females. Train to produce maximum tops. At week 3-4, pollinate individual branches with different male pollens and label each. After grow, you'll know which females are your favorite. From those female's seeds, select 5, 10, or whatever you can bear from each pairing. Grow out to see the results each male has. Make female selections from your multiple F2 pairings and open or direct pollinate those selections with the best male pollen from your original selection. Should find a high number of favorable plants in the seeds of this backcross. Enjoy the fruits of your selection process.

This might sound like a lot of time and energy, but random chucks can be exhausting & futile to hunt through without huge numbers. Or you can hope to just get lucky. Regardless, carrying on the straight SSDD is a good idea.


----------



## lambchopedd (Apr 28, 2021)

I was only able to plug in a couple more since yesterdays post (Thanks to all that helped!) Only ones missing now are ss002, ss009, and ss012

UPDATED:

ss001 Dreadbread (Mango biche x OMG)
ss002
ss003 vintage pine bud x kashmir
ss004 congo x Kashmir
ss005 Cherry Queen (Fat Cherry afghani x OMG)
ss006 Pleiadian Love Nest (vietnamese x kashmir)
ss007 Soar (Columbian Red x OMG)
ss008 Eternal Sunshine (Hawaiian sativa x OMG)
ss009
ss010 (vietnamese x columbian x afghani) (???)
ss011 Nigerian Space Probe (Big Sur Nigerian x Kashmir)
ss012
ss013 Gods Paintbrush (Ethiopian paintbrush x kashmir)
ss014 Siam Space Probe (Thai D9 x Kasmir)
ss015 Rajasthani Space Probe (sikar x kashmir azad)
ss016 Panamanian Space probe (Panama x Kashmir)
ss017 Portable Spaceship (Pure Kush x Lao x Kashmir)
ss018 Laughing Lemon (Lemon thai x OMG)
ss019 Eden Transmission (Vietnamese 7 x afghan)

NIERIKA SEED TRUST

Kandahar Black
+ petrolia headstash

Kashmir Azad
+ Petrolia headstash

Lower Uller Annapurna Nepal
+ Petrolia Headstash

Mexican Death Sativa
+ Herbaria Bushmans F2

Upper Chuile Annapurna Nepal
+ acapulco gold

oaxacan zipolite
+ acapulco gold

pakistani peshawar
+ Acapulco gold


++ Purple Citral Pakistani, maybe Lush (Pure Kush x Lao Muang Sing), and maybe Watermelon Hashplant, mango biche x kashmir,


----------



## seedy character (Apr 28, 2021)

Anyone here that can attest to finding a quality plant from the Petrolia? Or at least smoked some good herb from the same stock?


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 28, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> I was only able to plug in a couple more since yesterdays post (Thanks to all that helped!) Only ones missing now are ss002, ss009, and ss012
> 
> UPDATED:
> 
> ...


The Purple Paki Chitral with Eden Transmission is labelled as a "purple heirloom love gift."



lambchopedd said:


> Thanks! Was that really a limited one time release at one seedbank?? And do you have any plans of f2ing/OPing that? That one really caught my eye, but I had no clue about it until the day after..


You're welcome! Yeah, Innoculate the West randomly and suddenly dropped them. Indeed, I try to make F2's of everything I grow.




YardG said:


> Hmm, found one post where he very briefly mentioned it, didn't really add anything I didn't already know (Straight Petrolia Headstash is not impressive flower, mostly useful as a breeding tool, Reef was forthcoming about that back in the day). Thanks all the same! If nothing else that implies Bodhi was indeed working with the straight old PH, though he doesn't mention the other phenos, may just have ignored those.


Ah dang! That's the post I remember seeing. Sorry it wasn't more help.


----------



## lambchopedd (Apr 28, 2021)

I’ve been typing a lot without posting much. Been kinda intimidated because a while ago I decided to grow many smaller plants instead of fewer big ones. Figured if I’m gonna take phenohunting & filial breeding seriously, I’m gonna have to grow out more of the same before making selections.

These aren’t part of any “projects”, but here’s my GFR keeper (purple one) and my solo Landos Stash… both around 8wks. Might reveg the GFR again… but eh, idk; already made f2s that were terpy as fuck but had TERRIBLE yields. These are my only Bodhi strains atm (aside from a bunch of MDS).

I’ll get back to Bodhi in the coming months … mostly likely with Snuggle Funk, Jager Hashplant, Skunk Hashplant, and maybe a Mango Biche x Kashmir freebie I got.


----------



## YardG (Apr 28, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Ah dang! That's the post I remember seeing. Sorry it wasn't more help.


Not at all, it was fun going back through Bodhi's old IG posts, definitely saw some photos and comments I had somehow missed in the past.


----------



## sadboy92 (Apr 28, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> I was only able to plug in a couple more since yesterdays post (Thanks to all that helped!) Only ones missing now are ss002, ss009, and ss012
> 
> UPDATED:
> 
> ...


I believe there was also a Hawaiian x Columbian x Afghan that was released in blue packs but could be wrong
Also some sites listed Spirit Train as supernatural selections but I've seen some packs that aren't designated as such [shrugs]
ethiopian banana x omg?
congo pine x omg tagged as supernatural selections by @bodhiguide


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 28, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> I was only able to plug in a couple more since yesterdays post (Thanks to all that helped!) Only ones missing now are ss002, ss009, and ss012
> 
> UPDATED:
> 
> ...


Is Lush(Pure Kush x Laos) a Supernatural Selection?


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 28, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Is Lush(Pure Kush x Laos) a Supernatural Selection?


Is that even released pure?? Pretty sure Spirit Train is labeled as one. Good call on that one @sadboy92


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 28, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Is that even released pure?? Pretty sure Spirit Train is labeled as one. Good call on that one @sadboy92


I really don't know haha, I've just been following along and learned of several I was unaware of. I would love to find a Bodhi cross like that though, with the long flowering sativa as the dad.

Edit: I know that's not what the market demands, so fewer and further between but imagine some of those crosses done in reverse.


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 28, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I really don't know haha, I've just been following along and learned of several I was unaware of. I would love to find a Bodhi cross like that though, with the long flowering sativa as the dad.
> 
> Edit: I know that's not what the market demands, so fewer and further between but imagine some of those crosses done in reverse.


Edit; ahhh yeah, that would be nice! The Laos just kind of seems to power through in PSS, so I’m guessing B found the Laos dominated the Kush. Guess only time will tell.


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 28, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Is that even released pure?? Pretty sure Spirit Train is labeled as one. Good call on that one @sadboy92


Foil pack for Spirit Train isn’t labeled as one. Not sure on the green one.


----------



## EnigmaticG (Apr 29, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> That looks hella frosty. I just picked up a pack of those too. I can imagine in the right environment those buds will be much bigger.


I can say that those are about right, I grew one that had the same bud structure outside, 10ft tall popcorn plant. Top cola was 18ish inches and never fatter than a broomstick. But, one of the dankest, fire plants I have ever grown.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 29, 2021)

Black Light Fantasy.....Purple Goodness at its Finest.....


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 29, 2021)

Soul Mate, 3 for 3 on germ, all 3 female. 
Cherry Lotus, 3 for 3 on germ, 1 female.

Soul Mate #1 - Day 50
 

Soul Mate #2 - Day 53 - I like the calyxes on this one. 
 

Soul Mate #1 next to #3 - Day 53


Cherry Lotus - Day 54


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 29, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> Soul Mate, 3 for 3 on germ, all 3 female.
> Cherry Lotus, 3 for 3 on germ, 1 female.
> 
> Soul Mate #1 - Day 50
> ...


These are super nice looking. Agreed, those calyxes on #2 are attractive.

I have a pack of “soul axis” I am anxious to pop. There was some info about it a long while back in this thread, but nothing recent I’ve seen


----------



## joeko420 (Apr 29, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> Soul Mate, 3 for 3 on germ, all 3 female.
> Cherry Lotus, 3 for 3 on germ, 1 female.


Is that number one giving off fresh pine/citrus/berry/herb?

My Soul Mate #1 looks similar and is an absolute joy. 

Out of my 4 females, I didn't see any looking like your #2. Very unique!


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 29, 2021)

Pulled this out for this year's outdoor 

Lone Banana Spliff cut that made it, growing rather weird from lack of sufficient light


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 29, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Pulled this out for this year's outdoor
> View attachment 4890385
> Lone Banana Spliff cut that made it, growing rather weird from lack of sufficient light
> View attachment 4890386


Nice, please keep us posted on the OMG x 88. I'm super curious about the deep line release.


----------



## copkilller (Apr 29, 2021)

Mango Lotus re-veg, i'm stoked about this one, quick finishing sativa monster, with amazing smell of green mangoes, also the curing buds are pointy, evil looking and covered in shinny resin. Pretty airy tho, not something people would look at and buy


terpenado re-veg
artificial strawberry pheno, STRONGEST smelling jar i have, ill do i smoke report on all my plants after a couple months in jars, first plant to be cut down so it's the most advanced re-veg (month and a half), this one gets me so so high, too high, the thc is probably like 30%


but yeah this is my first photoperiod indoor grow and this re-veg thing is a test, one thing i noticed is that they need a lot more time, and nutrients than i thought to re-veg, but it absolutely works. i think only one plant (my least favorite one actually) looks like it's not going to work


----------



## 2seepictures (Apr 29, 2021)

Received some bonus freebies in addition to the promotional freebies that sound pretty interesting to me :

Star Dawg (Bad Dawg Cut) x Sunshine 4 (Bodhi)
SFV x Long Bottom Fighter
Sunshine 4 x BK Dragon (Blood Pheno)

Still in disbelief that SunRa was a freebie. I was planning on buying a few more packs as backup anyways. Thanks GLG!


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 29, 2021)

Some Bodhi packs on sale for $50 thru April 30th at midnight. 








Bodhi Seeds | Strains By @plantmoreseeds | Berner Approved


Fresh off his 2022 Bodhi Seeds collab with Berner via From Seed 2 Sale, the legacy of COOKIES Genetic Director @plantmoreseeds aka Bhodi is unrivaled.




speakeasyseedbank.com


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 29, 2021)

joeko420 said:


> Is that number one giving off fresh pine/citrus/berry/herb?
> 
> My Soul Mate #1 looks similar and is an absolute joy.
> 
> Out of my 4 females, I didn't see any looking like your #2. Very unique!


The only way I can describe the smell is, it smells like the stuff Floyd the barber would put in your hair after he gave you a hair cut.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 29, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Mango Lotus re-veg, i'm stoked about this one, quick finishing sativa monster, with amazing smell of green mangoes, also the curing buds are pointy, evil looking and covered in shinny resin. Pretty airy tho, not something people would look at and buy
> 
> terpenado re-veg
> artificial strawberry pheno, STRONGEST smelling jar i have, ill do i smoke report on all my plants after a couple months in jars, first plant to be cut down so it's the most advanced re-veg (month and a half), this one gets me so so high, too high, the thc is probably
> ...


It looks like you van left some buds on those, is that true or am I just not seeing correctly? I'm just curious as I have never re-vegged and I'm curious as to how it works. Thx


----------



## copkilller (Apr 29, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> It looks like you van left some buds on those, is that true or am I just not seeing correctly? I'm just curious as I have never re-vegged and I'm curious as to how it works. Thx


Yeah i left all the bottom buds and leaves, put to 20/4 light schedule, and veg nutes. So the re-veg starts as a cluster of new white pistils in the middle of a bud, then some weird looking slick leaves start shooting out of that, then some regular leaves later


----------



## ncali (Apr 29, 2021)

So all four of my Mother's milk are with seed. 2 hybrid phenos, one very candy heart pheno and one orange&vanilla, creamsicle, or 50/50 ice cream bar type deal.

The orangesicle and candy heart I'll keep a cut and run again.

Orangesicle





candy 






This is my bodhi collection.







I am interested in yalls opinion on a selection to grow in an upcoming run. Looking for flower with a good headspace/stimulating mental effect with decent potency. Looking at dragonsmilk, ssdd, ss4xss4, field trip.... I dunno. Maybe ASS? If we decide or are persuaded to grow ssdd or granola funk we will f2 100%.

Iunno, I'd appreciate some guidance and recommendations.

Much love all, happy growing.


----------



## Cannab15 (Apr 29, 2021)

ncali said:


> So all four of my Mother's milk are with seed. 2 hybrid phenos, one very candy heart pheno and one orange&vanilla, creamsicle, or 50/50 ice cream bar type deal.
> 
> The orangesicle and candy heart I'll keep a cut and run again.
> 
> ...


Mother's milk sounding good. 

I'd be interested in seeing dragonsmilk because dragonsoul seems like a very interesting cross and I'm a fan of strawberry milk crossed.


----------



## SimpleBox (Apr 30, 2021)

ncali said:


> I am interested in yalls opinion on a selection to grow in an upcoming run. Looking for flower with a good headspace/stimulating mental effect with decent potency. Looking at dragonsmilk, ssdd, ss4xss4, field trip.... I dunno. Maybe ASS? If we decide or are persuaded to grow ssdd or granola funk we will f2 100%.
> 
> Iunno, I'd appreciate some guidance and recommendations.
> 
> Much love all, happy growing.


Baba Kush or HP4


----------



## YardG (Apr 30, 2021)

Maybe I'm misunderstanding what you're hoping for in terms of effects, but what about the Juicy Fruit Thai/Snow Lotus?


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 30, 2021)

ncali said:


> So all four of my Mother's milk are with seed. 2 hybrid phenos, one very candy heart pheno and one orange&vanilla, creamsicle, or 50/50 ice cream bar type deal.
> 
> The orangesicle and candy heart I'll keep a cut and run again.
> 
> ...


I vote for JFT x Snow Lotus, per your search parameters. That being said, that pack of DLA#5 has me drooling pretty heavy.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 30, 2021)

ncali said:


> So all four of my Mother's milk are with seed. 2 hybrid phenos, one very candy heart pheno and one orange&vanilla, creamsicle, or 50/50 ice cream bar type deal.
> 
> The orangesicle and candy heart I'll keep a cut and run again.
> 
> ...


I think you be wise f2'ing that ASS when you get around to growing them. I'm holding 1 pack of those, waiting for my right time to do the same.


----------



## ncali (Apr 30, 2021)

A pic of the orangesicle bud & plant structure, in a screen.







I have grown JFTL before, and its plants are some of the most underrated in terms of asthetics and beauty. The effect is a kind head effect with mostly body stone once you find a good juicy fruit pheno, however the potency in flower is lacking for what we are looking for. Snowlotus dominates the cross and we didn't find interesting lady on a half pack. Kinda not interested in the other half pack right now. The SL dad makes for excellent hash plants.

The HP4, sunshine4 f2, field trip, and ssdd are currently occupying the short list. I'm not necessarily looking for "super trippy" or "stimulating sativa" but rather anything with good headspace, not Sleepytime. Potency or entourage effect also, something that would be regularly effective for a regular medical type toker.

I gifted one bean of the DLA5 to a friend, and after seeing that plant I will be openly pollinating & f2 the whole pack. PURE AFGHAN HASH PLANT ARCHETYPE. Just so effing gorgeous, vigerous, smelly, ugh. That's exactly what I was expecting from DLA project, DLA5 is a great representative of my expectations when I heard B man describe this project line. Future project I'm very much looking forward to.

Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## zeeman (Apr 30, 2021)

ncali said:


> This is my bodhi collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not one you mentioned but from your picture I vote for phone home!


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 30, 2021)

ncali said:


> So all four of my Mother's milk are with seed. 2 hybrid phenos, one very candy heart pheno and one orange&vanilla, creamsicle, or 50/50 ice cream bar type deal.
> 
> The orangesicle and candy heart I'll keep a cut and run again.
> 
> ...


Which ssdd cross is that right above your DLA 5 pack?


----------



## YardG (Apr 30, 2021)

Looks like GG4xSSDD?


----------



## ncali (Apr 30, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Which ssdd cross is that right above your DLA 5 pack?


That is gg4xssdd I believe


----------



## 2seepictures (Apr 30, 2021)

ncali said:


> A pic of the orangesicle bud & plant structure, in a screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my experience SSDD is definitely sleepy-time, but your phenos & individual reaction may vary. From what I gathered searching this thread neither Phone Home or Field Trip are lacking at all in potency, though Field Trip may potentially throw nanners due to GSC. I'm going through the same process of trying to decide and it's always the hardest part of the process in my opinion. +1 vote for Phone Home


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 30, 2021)

ncali said:


> That is gg4xssdd I believe


That Gorilla Daydream/Sunshine Monkey/Sunny BonoBo/Glue Sniffer's Daydream (needs a name) is supposed to be a quick finisher outdoors in the north and fantastic smoke, for those considering such things right now. A favorite of Copa in Maine, I recall.

Somebody's named most everything else on your list, but how about the Dragon Fruit? The super silver haze should give plenty of head and the snow lotus might ground it just enough. I recall somebody on here really loving that one and calling it very underrated. It sold out quickly thereafter... wish I'd grabbed one for "The Stash".


----------



## Boosky (Apr 30, 2021)

Just hit some Wolfpack pre-cure and it is nice and potent. Tasty already so I know it will be even better after cure. Might have to hide this one from the wife or it will be gone first I have a feeling. Lol. Buds are not very dense but are very greasy with resin, stick to your fingers type. If I were to keep mother plants I would probably keep this one around despite it's lack of density. Not a cash cropper but I only grow for the wife and I, this is more head stash for Saturday night kinda bud. The one you break out to show off your growing skills to someone, even though we all know that genetics make us look like geniuses. Lol. Will be hitting Blueberry Mountain in a bit and will report back on that one. Maybe couple pics too.


----------



## lambchopedd (Apr 30, 2021)

Mexican Death Sativa

The open pollination is going well. The younger, smaller plants are catching up with the stretch (unfortunately while pollen’s already flying). Twice a day I check for issues such as mold, pistils on males/sacs on females, and so far NOTHING!

Aside from the various leaf shapes, I’m finding that some have reddish petioles while others have green. Most of the males sport the same flower cluster shape as that big green beast, while ONE has red stems. One male was stout with denser clusters, but he’s kinda hidden. It’s hard to tell but the females have a velvety coat of resin on their calyxes. I haven't even attempted to smell anything b/c of the amount of pollen..

All are fed with buildasoil water-soluble nutrients under less-intense lighting, for anyone who’s wondering. Soon enough the seeds will be popping out. Cheers everybody


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm sitting here on another Friday. Thought I'd update. F-N sciatic came to visit. 

My Space Monkeys have been claimed. TY for the likes. Just trying to spread the preference in actuality.

Most of beans from 4/20 and SM from 4/22. Here's my baby girls. Sun hardened already. Keeping in until established. Just a few hours a day until. 

Some motivation for all. And best wishes for your evening. 

Peace.


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 30, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Mexican Death Sativa
> 
> The open pollination is going well. The younger, smaller plants are catching up with the stretch (unfortunately while pollen’s already flying). Twice a day I check for issues such as mold, pistils on males/sacs on females, and so far NOTHING!
> 
> ...


Good work!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Apr 30, 2021)

ncali said:


> So all four of my Mother's milk are with seed. 2 hybrid phenos, one very candy heart pheno and one orange&vanilla, creamsicle, or 50/50 ice cream bar type deal.
> 
> The orangesicle and candy heart I'll keep a cut and run again.
> 
> ...


Please F2 the DLA 5 as well


----------



## 2seepictures (May 1, 2021)

Hoping to get some feedback and opinions as well:

If you could only pick 1 that would either be donating or receiving pollen(other than Goji) out of the list below. So far I'm leaning towards an OG / Wookie cross like Sunra/Space Cowboy but Phone Home & Waking dream are tempting as well. Hoping for a male from the last 2 Gojis to chuck at SSDD, Space Monkey, as well as whatever is chosen. If no viable Goji male is found then a male from the selection would serve as backup.

[*Snow Lotus*]
Goji OG (Nepali OG x Snow Lotus)
Uplift (HA OG x Snow Lotus)
Kush4 X Snowlotus (Kush4 X Snow Lotus)
_*****Jade Dragon (LegendOG x Snowlotus)_

[*Appalachia*]
_*****Sunshine Daydream (Bubbashine x App) _

[*OMG*]
Gorilla Ghani (GG4 x OMG)

[*SSDD*]
GG4 X SSDD (GG4 X SSDD)
Field Trip (GSC X SSDD)_ x2_
Baba Kush (Bubba x SSDD)
Waking Dream (Wifi X SSDD) _x2_
Chem 91 SVA x SSDD (Chem 91 SVA x SSDD)

[*Wookie*]
Phone Home (TK x Wookie 15)
Space Cowboy (Larry OG X Wookie 15) _x2_
Sun Ra (SFV OG x Wookie 15) _x11
*****Space Monkey (GG4 x Wookie 15)
*****Granola Funk (GSC Forum x Wookie 15)_

[*88g13hp*]
Snuggle Funk (Black Domina x 88g13hp) _x2_
Imperial Majesty (Pure OG x 88g13hp)
Lemon Hashplant (Lemon G x 88g13hp)
Jungle Spice (Congo Pine x 88g13hp)
DLA #6 (Iraq Ranya X 88g13hp)
Herer Hashplant (Jack Herer x 88g13hp)
Heavenly Hashplant (Bubba Katsu x 88g13hp)
_*****Devils Hashplant (Diablo OG x 88g13hp)

****** **= none left*_


----------



## Moka_Pot (May 1, 2021)

ncali said:


> So all four of my Mother's milk are with seed. 2 hybrid phenos, one very candy heart pheno and one orange&vanilla, creamsicle, or 50/50 ice cream bar type deal.
> 
> The orangesicle and candy heart I'll keep a cut and run again.
> 
> ...


Loving that Dragon Fruit and Juicy Fruit Thai x Snow Lotus


----------



## Boosky (May 1, 2021)

Blueberry Mountain #1 has zero Blueberry taste but, it is old school dank flavor and potent as can be. Blueberry Mountain #2 is more of the Blueberry stretch pheno which i will try later and report back. #1 was classic Christmas tree shape.


----------



## ncali (May 1, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Hoping to get some feedback and opinions as well:
> 
> If you could only pick 1 that would either be donating or receiving pollen(other than Goji) out of the list below. So far I'm leaning towards an OG / Wookie cross like Sunra/Space Cowboy but Phone Home & Waking dream are tempting as well. Hoping for a male from the last 2 Gojis to chuck at SSDD, Space Monkey, as well as whatever is chosen. If no viable Goji male is found then a male from the selection would serve as backup.
> 
> ...


DLA6 or phone home sound like winners in donators or recipients


----------



## hillbill (May 2, 2021)

4 Babylon Buster into red Solos with tails in 30 hours! 

31 days for one Lemon Lotus, not a real big plant, Indica leaner with just enough branching for nice LST. Buds , however, are a little bigger than most and this baby is putting on trichs quick. Very frosty budleaves already. Looks as the bud/waste ratio will be terrific. Still have a few seeds!

Just put 6 wide leafed and stout Old Soul into the flower tent, this will be fun.

Up potted 3 Space Monkey F2s in veg. Two seem to have outgrown some mutant looking shit and love their new hotter mix.

Vaping some powerful SunRa first load of the day. Wife and I both like this one, hard buds, lots of vapor and it stinksreal nice. One plant is real hashy tasting. Yield is good. Summertime and the growing is easy with this plant.
Recommend


----------



## johny sunset (May 2, 2021)

ncali said:


> New member here.
> 
> Came to share some of my mother's milk project.
> 
> ...


Looking great so far! You have any tips on seed germination? I’ve got my pack of mother’s milk sitting here. Probably the oldest pack I own and I’m kinda hesitant on getting them wet. I fear there germination rate isn’t going to be that high


----------



## rollinfunk (May 2, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Blueberry Mountain #1 has zero Blueberry taste but, it is old school dank flavor and potent as can be. Blueberry Mountain #2 is more of the Blueberry stretch pheno which i will try later and report back. #1 was classic Christmas tree shape.


Glad you found something nice. I still have a couple of beans left. Hope everyone has been well, I got lazy then got my ass kicked for a couple of months. Decided to pull the plug, clean and restart. I now have a shop vac for my room, lol. Stay well fam.


----------



## YardG (May 2, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> Looking great so far! You have any tips on seed germination? I’ve got my pack of mother’s milk sitting here. Probably the oldest pack I own and I’m kinda hesitant on getting them wet. I fear there germination rate isn’t going to be that high


People often say to scuff the outside of the seeds a little with sandpaper, you can put some sandpaper in a container with the beans and shake.

How old are the seeds? I started a non-Bodhi 15 year old pack a month or so back, 11/12 showed tails although I seem to have lost 2 of them after they went into the medium. Didn't even bother scuffing. Don't know how old your pack of Mother's Milk is, but there's definitely hope.


----------



## Lovefrog (May 2, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> Looking great so far! You have any tips on seed germination? I’ve got my pack of mother’s milk sitting here. Probably the oldest pack I own and I’m kinda hesitant on getting them wet. I fear there germination rate isn’t going to be that high


They're only ever getting older  pop em, if its meant to be, its meant to be !


----------



## Eastsidesmoke (May 2, 2021)

Can anyone tell me what heights and stretch are to be expected with Black triangle please. Also how many days in flower from seed please Im to understand its 63 days ish. Thanks everyone.


----------



## johny sunset (May 2, 2021)

YardG said:


> People often say to scuff the outside of the seeds a little with sandpaper, you can put some sandpaper in a container with the beans and shake.
> 
> How old are the seeds? I started a non-Bodhi 15 year old pack a month or so back, 11/12 showed tails although I seem to have lost 2 of them after they went into the medium. Didn't even bother scuffing. Don't know how old your pack of Mother's Milk is, but there's definitely hope.


I got it may 2018. With a few other varieties. Didn’t store in best conditions for the first year and a bit untill I bought a fridge to store my ever growing collections lol.
Before my fridge I just had my seeds in original packaging inside a glass jar with rice sitting on my basement shower floor. I never use the shower, so it’s always cool and dark. Hovering around 60-65 all year round.


----------



## Boosky (May 2, 2021)

rollinfunk said:


> Glad you found something nice. I still have a couple of beans left. Hope everyone has been well, I got lazy then got my ass kicked for a couple of months. Decided to pull the plug, clean and restart. I now have a shop vac for my room, lol. Stay well fam.


Wondered where you disappeared to. Sometimes you just have to clean out and start over, good luck. Thanks again bro!


----------



## johny sunset (May 2, 2021)

Lovefrog said:


> They're only ever getting older  pop em, if its meant to be, its meant to be !


Time and space is my most limiting factor lol. Ive already committed to running some tester this round so my dance card is already full I’m afraid.
my plan is for end of summer to run some Bodhi gear.......thst should give me enough time decide on what that’s gonna be haha.

my bodhi stash...... Secret chef is definitely at the top of my list currently

Neroli 91 : Chemdog 91 Skunk VA cut x Wookie 15

Sky lotus : Skywalker OG x Snowlotus)

Phone Home : Triangle Kush Cornbread Ricky’s cut x Wookie 15)

Moontang : Chemdog91 SkunkVA x Snowlotus)

J1 Hash plant J1 x 1988 G13 Hashplant).....J1 is Jack Herer x Skunk1

Mothers Milk : Nepali OG x Appalachia

Roadkill unicorn v.2 : RKU F2 x Snowlotus)

Deep line Alchemy 7 : Old Mother Ghani x 1988 G13 Hashplant

Kailash: Chemdog D x Snowlotus)

Clusterfunk: Chem91 Joe Brand cut x 1988 G13 Hashplan

SSDDx chem1 

The Fuzz : Chem91 JB cut x Appalachia)

Lucky Wookie : Lucky Charms x Wookie 15)

Secret chef : SFV OG Kush x 1988 G13 Hashplant)

Lemon hash-plant v2: Lemon G x 1988 G13 Hashplant)

Black Triangle : Triangle kush ( Cornbread Ricky’s cut) x 1988 G13 Hash-plant

Mimosa x 1988 G13 Hash plant 

Chem Kesey : (Chem 91 Skunk VA x 88 G13 Hp)

Master Hash Plant : (Master Kush x 88g13 Hp)

Nikah : Triangle Kush x Old mother ghani 

Peach Hashplant: Peach Romulan x 88 G13 HP


----------



## Boosky (May 2, 2021)

I just popped White Lotus and Cougar Milk not too long ago, should be about the same age as Mother’s Milk and they all popped. If they were taken care of, no heat or moisture, they will pop. Also had three Gojis pop as well but they were all male. I’m keeping the next decent Goji male if I get one. I should have kept the last one and am kicking myself for not.


----------



## Observe & Report (May 2, 2021)

YardG said:


> Don't know how old your pack of Mother's Milk is, but there's definitely hope.


The last batch of Appalachia seeds was Fall 2012. This BB post has the whole list from the last batch, at the bottom he mentions a Mothers Milk cross so he must have run it more than once. https://www.breedbay.org/community/threads/bodhi-seeds-release-info.201345811/post-692997
 So if anyone is searching for how old their Appalachia gear or when the last time he ran it was, hopefully they will find this.

This post a little further in the thread is where he says it's the last batch because he lost the Appalachia males: https://www.breedbay.org/community/threads/bodhi-seeds-release-info.201345811/post-693043


----------



## Observe & Report (May 2, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> The last batch of Appalachia seeds was Fall 2012. This BB post has the whole list from the last batch, at the bottom he mentions a Mothers Milk cross so he must have run it more than once.


so you don't have to make an account, behold the list of crosses from the final appy run in Fall 2012, how many you got/ran, which do you wish you got?

mothers milk (nepali og x appalachia)
tigers milk (bubba x appalachia)
lucky charms (the white x appalachia)
sunshine daydream (bubbashine x appalachia)
prayer tower (lemon thai sat x appalachia)
fantasy island (purple urkle x appalachia)
strawberry dakini x appalachia
hollywood pure kush x appalachia
la affy x appalachia
socal master x appalachia
suge pure kush x appalachia
afkansastan x appalachia
dj's blueberry x appalachia
ssh x appalachia
temple x appalachia
cali o x appalachia
atf x appalachia
goji og x appalachia
a13 gorilla arm x appalachia
a11g x appalachia
pinequeen x appalachia
nl#6 x appalachia
tk x appalachia
moet x appalachia
love triangle x appalachia
cheech wizard apple jolly rancher x appalachia
yo mama freak x appalachia
goldstar x appalachia
swazi x appalachia
stevie wonder x appalachia
krush x appalachia
interstellar overdrive x appalachia
bs sweet skunk x appalachia
oldsog ssh x appalachia
pre 2000 blueberry indica
dirty hippy x appalachia
mss x appalachia
giesel x appalachia
ecsd x appalachia
chem 3 x appalachia
chem 91 x appalachia
harlequin x appalachia
cherry pie x appalachia
xj 13 x appalachia
pest x appalachia
g13hp x appalachia
black haze x appalachia
lemon thai ink x appalachia
purple unicorn x appalachia
tigermelon x appalachia


preliminary outdoor seeds being shucked:

swazi x aruba
jamaican x aruba
strawberry blockhead x aruba
lebanese bekaa spear x mothers milk
strawberry blockhead f2

+ alot more hanging..


----------



## copkilller (May 2, 2021)

think i have a winner mountain temple


----------



## johny sunset (May 2, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> so you don't have to make an account, behold the list of crosses from the final appy run in Fall 2012, how many you got/ran, which do you wish you got?
> 
> mothers milk (nepali og x appalachia)
> tigers milk (bubba x appalachia)
> ...


Only thing I ran from thst list is SSDD. Kept her for a few runs but ended up letting her go. Was a total bitch to grow. Huge dense nugs, but with tiny tooth pick stocks. Buds flopping all over the place.
I do happen to have a pack of Appalachia F3 from high&lonesome sitting in the vault though.......definitely on my top 3 list


----------



## loco41 (May 2, 2021)

More cowbells still plugging along. Both planted same time and went into the same 17ish gallon tote on the same day. Definitely some difference between the two phenos, but one completely dominating the 2x2.5ft tent. Will definitely have to let the smaller plant go longer as it seems to be at least a week or two slower than the big girl. No training other than some minimal leaf tucking and in my own organic mix. Water only so far with a few coconut powder waterings.

Wish you all the best on you grows and look forward to seeing more beautiful plants.


----------



## copkilller (May 2, 2021)

loco41 said:


> More cowbells still plugging along. Both planted same time and went into the same 17ish gallon tote on the same day. Definitely some difference between the two phenos, but one completely dominating the 2x2.5ft tent. Will definitely have to let the smaller plant go longer as it seems to be at least a week or two slower than the big girl. No training other than some minimal leaf tucking and in my own organic mix. Water only so far with a few coconut powder waterings.
> 
> Wish you all the best on you grows and look forward to seeing more beautiful plants.


coconut powder watering? fancy!


----------



## Jimmyjett (May 2, 2021)

Might run some more Bodhi gear. Ran a full pack each of Phone Home and Soul Mate and they all just got blown away and destroyed by the strains I was running from Devils Harvest and Big Buddha. Really want to try Bodhis More Cowbell’, Dream Beaver and Sunshine Daydream


----------



## Sqwee (May 2, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> Only thing I ran from thst list is SSDD. Kept her for a few runs but ended up letting her go. Was a total bitch to grow. Huge dense nugs, but with tiny tooth pick stocks. Buds flopping all over the place.
> I do happen to have a pack of Appalachia F3 from high&lonesome sitting in the vault though.......definitely on my top 3 list


My SSDD plants were the same way, everyday I had to tie something else up. I still have a pack and a half so hopefully I can find one with better structure to keep around because its a great medicinal strain.


----------



## Boosky (May 2, 2021)

copkilller said:


> think i have a winner mountain temple
> View attachment 4892862


I hope it is a big baby girl. You will like it, if you like soaring highs. Don't smoke it before bed or you will be binge watching Netflix for a while. Lol. Don't know what it is about Mountain strains from Bodhi but Mountain Temple and Tiger Mountain both had soaring highs that I could not smoke before bed if I wanted to sleep.


----------



## jp68 (May 2, 2021)

Jimmyjett said:


> Might run some more Bodhi gear. Ran a full pack each of Phone Home and Soul Mate and they all just got blown away and destroyed by the strains I was running from Devils Harvest and Big Buddha. Really want to try Bodhis More Cowbell’, Dream Beaver and Sunshine Daydream


----------



## ncali (May 2, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> Looking great so far! You have any tips on seed germination? I’ve got my pack of mother’s milk sitting here. Probably the oldest pack I own and I’m kinda hesitant on getting them wet. I fear there germination rate isn’t going to be that high


Well storage is half that battle. I store beans in plastic bags, in tins, in cool dry place. For my own beans I normally put 1-2 kernels of dry rice per few hundred beans. also, i don't have any special technique except that I grow in recycled organic soil. I do not soak in water. I pre moisten the soil, sow seed, and a bit of water over the sown seed. I was 6/6 for this mother's milk run.

Bodhi's seeds, and other breeders, give me great germination rates using this method. I use high quality inputs on the organics, have good microbe life I suspect, and that's probably pretty helpful. I have other old beans that don't germ. Such is life. Hence why I f2 these, I feel they are getting to the end of ther reliable shelf life.

Wish you the best of luck, I'm not sure that was helpful. I am not an expert on germination of old beans, I have my method that's working well for our garden.


----------



## Boosky (May 2, 2021)

So my wife allowed me to pick up a few packs on the 420 sale. I have so many older Bodhi packs that I took a break from buying Bodhi for a bit and picked up a few feminized strains. So to that, here is what I "HAD" to have. Lol.
Strawberry Headband- because of the Sunshinehead I just ran
Lazy Lightning- for the same reason, that Loompa's Headband, yummy. Also Hashplant cross, need more Hashplant crosses, it is the one male I'm short of. Freebie
Sun Ra- Love me some SFV OG and based off @hillbill with his recent raves about it. Freebie
Passionfruit Hashplant- had to try the Lush and it sounds tasty. Will probably run with the Peach Hashplant for a "fruit off" so to say. Lol
Mothers Hashplant- since I donated/traded my Mother's Milk. Want me some powdered milk.
Baba Kush- little bit of a Bubba Kush backcross. If I ever get the chance to get the Bubba Kush clone i will. My wife says it is the best for menstrual cramps. So I am searching for her in this, pain meds.
Skunk Va x SSDD- need i say more. Lol Freebie, can you believe it?
Purple Unicorn x SSDD- donated/traded my Purple Unicorn F5 and Sunshine Daydream so this covers both. Freebie

Didn't "need" these but 8 strains for 220 bucks and these kind of genetics i could not pass up, $27.50 a pack makes me feel like I'm stealing from someone. Lol. They will be put in the fridge until I run through some more of my older Bodhi packs which I am in the process of right now.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 2, 2021)

A relaxed evening to all I hope. 

I'm trying. LOL. Mad transplants the last 2 days. Veggies and flowers. I wish B's. 

My Starters are-tearing it up as expected. Strong plants always. 12 hours in full sun @78F and 30MPH winds. Repotted. Developing teeth. And the Space Monkey eats like my GG's. Good canary in the coal mine. Went from 50/50 starter/ coco to 50/50 Dairy Doo 301/ coco. From 20% food to around 70%. Fill out and we are full throttle. LOL. 

Get them girls going.


----------



## jp68 (May 2, 2021)

Boosky said:


> So my wife allowed me to pick up a few packs on the 420 sale. I have so many older Bodhi packs that I took a break from buying Bodhi for a bit and picked up a few feminized strains. So to that, here is what I "HAD" to have. Lol.
> Strawberry Headband- because of the Sunshinehead I just ran
> Lazy Lightning- for the same reason, that Loompa's Headband, yummy. Also Hashplant cross, need more Hashplant crosses, it is the one male I'm short of. Freebie
> Sun Ra- Love me some SFV OG and based off @hillbill with his recent raves about it. Freebie
> ...


That chem 91 va x ssdd was an amazing freebie. Gotta be some wild stuff in that gene pool


----------



## BugattiOH (May 2, 2021)

copkilller said:


> think i have a winner mountain temple
> View attachment 4892862


What's the stem rub smell like?


----------



## Stickyjones (May 2, 2021)

ncali said:


> So all four of my Mother's milk are with seed. 2 hybrid phenos, one very candy heart pheno and one orange&vanilla, creamsicle, or 50/50 ice cream bar type deal.
> 
> The orangesicle and candy heart I'll keep a cut and run again.
> 
> ...


You have some awesome choices. If you're into chem, that jb x sl has some awesome expressions. Got the stinkiest plant ever with great structure out of a pack. Could smell it from the driveway when it was hanging.


----------



## Stickyjones (May 2, 2021)

Purple unicorn living up to her name.


----------



## Jimmyjett (May 2, 2021)

jp68 said:


>


 lol. I’m not a hater at all. I’m just giving my testimonial. None of the 14 bodhi girls were worth keeping around. I tossed the clones in the burn barrel. I wondered even they were even legit Bodhi seeds because it was first time dealing with GLG and I was so disappointed. Idk. The devils harvest and big Buddha gear has just been on point every time. Bodhi plants were plenty frosty and some pretty good terps in some of the plants but just lacking in potency


----------



## dankbydrew (May 2, 2021)

Jimmyjett said:


> lol. I’m not a hater at all. I’m just giving my testimonial. None of the 14 bodhi girls were worth keeping around. I tossed the clones in the burn barrel. I wondered even they were even legit Bodhi seeds because it was first time dealing with GLG and I was so disappointed. Idk. The devils harvest and big Buddha gear has just been on point every time. Bodhi plants were plenty frosty and some pretty good terps in some of the plants but just lacking in potency


Coming into this thread and trying blame GLG for your grow. Hilarious, not.


----------



## Jimmyjett (May 2, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Coming into this thread and trying blame GLG for your grow. Hilarious, not.





jp68 said:


>


 I love GLG. I never blamed them for the plants though I considered it initially. Never actually blamed them and came to e conclusion it was just junk from Bodhi. I simply was so stunned at how pathetic the Bodhi buds were but heard the same from another guy who’s grown both strains. Garbage smoke is what he said. I have made over a dozen orders from GLG since. Learn to read or go drink some bleach, fan boy. Every strain from other breeders blew the Bodhi gear out of the water and that’s a fact. There’s nothing to argue about because reality doesn’t care about your feelings. The smoke sucked.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (May 2, 2021)

Please show some restraint w calling people names here. You will find it helpful in life to be respectful when having conversations w others. Thank you.


----------



## dankbydrew (May 2, 2021)

Jimmyjett said:


> I love GLG. I never blamed them for the plants though I considered it initially. Never actually blamed them and came to e conclusion it was just junk from Bodhi. I simply was so stunned at how pathetic the Bodhi buds were but heard the same from another guy who’s grown both strains. Garbage smoke is what he said. I have made over a dozen orders from GLG since. Learn to read or go drink some bleach, fan boy. Every strain from other breeders blew the Bodhi gear out of the water and that’s a fact. There’s nothing to argue about because reality doesn’t care about your feelings. The smoke sucked. The end.


You can’t find anything potent in TK x Wookie? Thanks for the report, amazing write up. Good luck on your next grow and hope you enjoy those other breeders. I’m sure they’re amazing.


----------



## dankbydrew (May 2, 2021)

You can search the thread and I’m sure there are multiple reports that would say both of those strains are winners. I’ve been wrong before though.

edit: yeah, looks like @hillbill recommends both those packs...


----------



## Jimmyjett (May 3, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> You can’t find anything potent in TK x Wookie? Thanks for the report, amazing write up. Good luck on your next grow and hope you enjoy those other breeders. I’m sure they’re amazing.


It wasn’t my fault. The plants grew beautifully and yield was nice too. Just low potency compared to what I was running next to it. Both Rollex O.G and O.G. Reekn from devils harvest were much more impressive. The Big Buddha Cookies and cream Cheese as well as the Head Cheese were much more enjoyable smokes too. Not giving up on Bodhi though because there can’t be so many great reports and die hard Bodhi heads if he didn’t put out some fire


----------



## hillbill (May 3, 2021)

Soulmate “weak”?

OK


----------



## Jimmyjett (May 3, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Soulmate “weak”?
> 
> OK


 yea man it was weak. Bad luck with phenos I guess. Don’t be upset. I have a very high tolerance


----------



## hillbill (May 3, 2021)

Just got my second pack of Soulmate but I probably have had low tolerance since 1969.


----------



## V256.420 (May 3, 2021)

@Jimmyjett don't let others here get you to change your mind. I've grown Bodhi gear for a very long time and I agree with you that there is stuff out there a lot stronger than Bodhi. After the last batch of Strawberry Goji I got some nice phenos but I got a lot of low trichome airy buds. 50% of the plants that came out female were chucked in the garbage and no use to anyone. I posted a bunch of pics here about 6 months back of the good stuff but didn't mention the bad because I knew the fan club would say "user error".


----------



## Jimmyjett (May 3, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Just got my second pack of Soulmate but I probably have had low tolerance since 1969.


so I’m lying? I plan on giving Bodhi another chance cause other great reports but I’m a liar? It’s just not possible that I didn’t enjoy soulmate? Get over yourself. You’re being ridiculous


----------



## YardG (May 3, 2021)

You read like a really angry dude. Try taking it down a notch.


----------



## jp68 (May 3, 2021)

Astro boy just joined the forum yesterday and hes full of contradictions. Off to a great start kid


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (May 3, 2021)

Cool your Jimmyjetts.


----------



## Boosky (May 3, 2021)

Jimmyjett said:


> yea man it was weak. Bad luck with phenos I guess. Don’t be upset. I have a very high tolerance


We all have a high tolerance. Do you think all these growers don’t smoke? You just picked the wrong place to start calling names and bashing strains that have already proven themselves. You might not have got what you hoped for out of two Bodhi strains but don’t come in here saying how much better other breeders are than Bodhi! Also don’t bash GLG, they are nothing but great people so how dare you even mention that they might not be legit Bodhi seeds as if GLG replaced them with bunk seeds. You weren’t talking about a seed bank overseas, you were talking about one right here in our backyard. Honest reviews are welcome here but like I tell my children ”Think before you speak”.


----------



## dirtroadtrippin (May 3, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Hoping to get some feedback and opinions as well:
> 
> If you could only pick 1 that would either be donating or receiving pollen(other than Goji) out of the list below. So far I'm leaning towards an OG / Wookie cross like Sunra/Space Cowboy but Phone Home & Waking dream are tempting as well. Hoping for a male from the last 2 Gojis to chuck at SSDD, Space Monkey, as well as whatever is chosen. If no viable Goji male is found then a male from the selection would serve as backup.
> 
> ...


+1 vote for SSDD. Classic dead line and Bodhi's used males from it. In a similar situation myself but my limitation is number of outdoor spots. Trying to open pollinate the Skunk Hashplant, Dreadbread, Mountain Temple, Wolfpack, SSDD, Black Triangle, and Nikah but will probably only get to the first 3 and save the others for indoor later this year.


----------



## hillbill (May 3, 2021)

2/6 very healthy Old Soul threw balls all over at 4 days in flower tent. 
REmoved
Smell of sweat already


----------



## crisnpropa (May 3, 2021)

Jimmyjett said:


> so I’m lying? I plan on giving Bodhi another chance cause other great reports but I’m a liar? It’s just not possible that I didn’t enjoy soulmate? Get over yourself. You’re being ridiculous


As unpopular as your post has been received, I appreciate and respect your review. People should be able to share their views without being ridiculed and attacked.


----------



## Jimmyjett (May 3, 2021)

Boosky said:


> We all have a high tolerance. Do you think all these growers don’t smoke? You just picked the wrong place to start calling names and bashing strains that have already proven themselves. You might not have got what you hoped for out of two Bodhi strains but don’t come in here saying how much better other breeders are than Bodhi! Also don’t bash GLG, they are nothing but great people so how dare you even mention that they might not be legit Bodhi seeds as if GLG replaced them with bunk seeds. You weren’t talking about a seed bank overseas, you were talking about one right here in our backyard. Honest reviews are welcome here but like I tell my children ”Think before you speak”.


 facts don’t care about your feelings. I said truth and you can’t handle it. The other strains from other breeders I ran were much better. Sue me. I said Bodhi must have some good gear and I may have been unlucky with my two packs but you only hear what you want to hear. It’s like a gang up thing on the guy who dared give an honest opinion. I’m not the one with the problem. You guys are being babies about all this


----------



## Jimmyjett (May 3, 2021)

Boosky said:


> We all have a high tolerance. Do you think all these growers don’t smoke? You just picked the wrong place to start calling names and bashing strains that have already proven themselves. You might not have got what you hoped for out of two Bodhi strains but don’t come in here saying how much better other breeders are than Bodhi! Also don’t bash GLG, they are nothing but great people so how dare you even mention that they might not be legit Bodhi seeds as if GLG replaced them with bunk seeds. You weren’t talking about a seed bank overseas, you were talking about one right here in our backyard. Honest reviews are welcome here but like I tell my children ”Think before you speak”.


Also I never bashed GLG. I love GLG and it’s my go to bank. Once again, you only hear what you want to because you’re looking for an argument and thats childish. What I said is what I said and it’s all true. Grow up


----------



## dankbydrew (May 3, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> As unpopular as your post has been received, I appreciate and respect your review. People should be able to share their views without being ridiculed and attacked.


Dude is a troll. “Bodhi sucks, these guys are better,” after an OG recommended those strains. The information could have been presented in a useful way instead of being a crybaby. We don’t need this bullshit drama.


----------



## jp68 (May 3, 2021)

Jimmyjett said:


> Says the snot nosed little brat shitting and pissing all over himself who wants to stay in a days long argument because he couldn’t handle a true story. How sad your life must be.


You need to go smoke more of your killer weed and chill out


----------



## dankbydrew (May 3, 2021)

Jimmyjett said:


> You’re not calling anything out. Only thing you’re doing is being a tool and causing drama for absolutely zero reason


LETS SEE YOUR PLANTS, TROLL.


----------



## crisnpropa (May 3, 2021)

Recently reconnected with the girl next door from my childhood. Gave her a bud of well cured SSDD that's been in a jar for over 18 months. 
Says it's her favorite.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (May 3, 2021)

Guys, there's an ignore option for a reason.


----------



## jp68 (May 3, 2021)

Jimmyjett said:


> I’m not the one who couldn’t handle reality and turned this all into a drama section. I’m simply responding to lies and bullshit accusations. You’re a part of that now.


So your killer weed aint so killer is what your saying?


----------



## jp68 (May 3, 2021)

Jimmyjett said:


> Imagine having your feelings hurt by a man saying his devils harvest plants turned out better than bodhis. Imagine taking it a step further and joining an online mob to attack an opinion that stands against what you worship. Is this a cult here?


Im saying you need to smoke more of your killer weed to chill your jets but it dont seem to be working from what im seeing. Maybe you need something that actually works but thats just my opinion


----------



## dankbydrew (May 3, 2021)

This was my favorite of my 5 Super Silver Hashplant ladies I believe. Smelled like haze, but would bust your jaw and leave you sleeping on the couch. Very strong and euphoric. Absolutely shook my friend from Varanasi, never bragged about his big chillums after tasting a bit of straightener rosin.


----------



## hillbill (May 3, 2021)

Purchased a pack of Pinball Wizard with that SSH mom hit with Wookie 15.


----------



## dankbydrew (May 3, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Purchased a pack of Pinball Wizard with that SSH mom hit with Wookie 15.


Gotta be some nice mind funk in that one!! Looking forward to hear what you think. Definitely been tempted myself. 

I’m growing out “shanti’s cut” of SSH right now supposedly, really interested to see if it’s got the trident like Bodhi’s mom.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 3, 2021)

Honestly I find garbage phenos in any breeders seeds, I just ran a bunch of csi stuff and I ran into a bunch of trash...But like I said I go through trash all the time, it just doesnt get posted


----------



## V256.420 (May 3, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Honestly I find garbage phenos in any breeders seeds, I just ran a bunch of csi stuff and I ran into a bunch of trash...But like I said I go through trash all the time, it just doesnt get posted


Exactly. some of the "fans" here take things too personally. They tell the "troll" to relax when it's actually themselves that need to do so. Let people have their say and move on................even if it's stuff you don't want to see. It doesn't matter "how" he states his opinion. Let him state it and move on to the next pic or smoke report. That's all guys


----------



## dankbydrew (May 3, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Exactly. some of the "fans" here take things too personally. They tell the "troll" to relax when it's actually themselves that need to do so. Let people have their say and move on................even if it's stuff you don't want to see. It doesn't matter "how" he states his opinion. Let him state it and move on to the next pic or smoke report. That's all guys


Yeah, whatever, would have loved to know what the hang up actually was instead of him having a hissy fit and plugging other breeders no one has ever heard of before. No mention of any struggles with the plants, no mention when they were harvested, and no pictures.


----------



## V256.420 (May 3, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Yeah, whatever, would have loved to know what the hang up actually was instead of him having a hissy fit and plugging other breeders no one has ever heard of before. No mention of any struggles with the plants, no mention when they were harvested, and no pictures.


I see your point. Nothing for proof except his words. But you aren't Bodhi and one guy will not ruin his rep. I'm sure Bodhi don't mind a few hissy fits here and there. It comes with the job


----------



## dankbydrew (May 3, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I see your point. Nothing for proof except his words. But you aren't Bodhi and one guy will not ruin his rep. I'm sure Bodhi don't mind a few hissy fits here and there. It comes with the job


What are you talking about? I have a pack of Soul Mate, hunt for effects, and would like to know what exactly was his issue. Instead of providing any useful information, he just said it sucked and the other breeders (which he didn't have to mention) were sooooo much better. Anyways, can we please keep it moving.


----------



## V256.420 (May 3, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> What are you talking about? I have a pack of Soul Mate, hunt for effects, and would like to know what exactly was his issue. Instead of providing any useful information, he just said it sucked and the other breeders (which he didn't have to mention) were sooooo much better. Anyways, can we please keep it moving.


and here you are getting all pissed off about what he said and what I said because.......................................because............................................because? Because you want what exactly? Why is this guy, and now me, pissing you off so much? I'm here laughing about all of this


----------



## YardG (May 3, 2021)

I'm gonna call BS on the claim that the Bodhi fanclub mafia can't take a bad review... a close read of this thread will reveal plenty of respected members saying what did or didn't work for them and why.

Ignoring trolls ftw.


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 3, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> No mention of any struggles with the plants, no mention when they were harvested, and no pictures.


This was my thought too, but I came in after the mods edited & removed posts, so I can never be sure they weren't included in posts that are no longer available. 

I'd also be curious to know how many of each pack were female, since the other breeders he mentioned only deal in feminized seeds.


----------



## V256.420 (May 3, 2021)

YardG said:


> Bodhi fanclub mafia


Excellent choice of words. Would make a great sig


----------



## YardG (May 3, 2021)

I feel stupid saying this because I know a lot of people in here follow the available info enough to know this, but thinking back to one of them Potcast episodes with Bodhi... it's pretty clear to me that he often isn't breeding for out and out potency. What he does seem to be breeding for is cannabis that excites him: the flavor, the smell, the effect, etc. Not everyone is growing just for knock you on the ground cannabis.


----------



## dankbydrew (May 3, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> This was my thought too, but I came in after the mods edited & removed posts, so I can never be sure they weren't included in posts that are no longer available.
> 
> I'd also be curious to know how many of each pack were female, since the other breeders he mentioned only deal in feminized seeds.


Dude said he had 14 females and he put all the clones in the burn barrel. Just said all his bodhi was trash and wasn't "potent." Didn't even give them a second run. I myself have given an underwelming review. Purple Kush x SSDD is nice, but it's not that nice for me in the F1 form. Super resin and some interesting flavors, but missing the kick in my experience. Ran them twice. It's not that hard to expand on the experience after spending months with the plants and getting however much flower to test.


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 3, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Dude said he had 14 females and he put all the clones in the burn barrel.


Guess I missed the female count. LOL


----------



## Sergey_snow (May 3, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> So I finally got through the whole pack of Dream Lotus. 5 females. #1 was super fruity, light sativa high with some stoneyness. #3 had wheat shaped buds, very spicy on the nose with an earthy flavor to the smoke. Very introspective and sensory-enhancing high. #4 was the dank pheno that had a sweet earthy and skunky flavor. High was okay but nothing special. Just weed. The last 2 girls I got were rather interesting. One was a monster of a plant that just wanted to take over my tent. Tall as hell and bushy. I ended up whacking it because it was too much trouble. Would have been great for outdoors though. I saved the best for last. The last female smelled really sweet and fruity like #1 from the first run. Structure was similar too. This one I smoked for the first time last night. To me, it's Blue Dream without the jitters. Amazing high. Very calming and relaxing but with nice auditory enhancement. I'd rate this last pheno as a 9/10. The rest of the pack would be a 7/10.


I 've had the same experience excelent auditory...the best weed in my opinion... i run ancient og goji and almost 20 packs of bodhi nothing compares with that pheno from dream l


----------



## crisnpropa (May 3, 2021)

Ok, I can take a hint, so here's photos of the sunshine daydream, over one year in the jar.

I agree that posts without photos leave much to be desired.


----------



## 2seepictures (May 3, 2021)

dirtroadtrippin said:


> +1 vote for SSDD. Classic dead line and Bodhi's used males from it. In a similar situation myself but my limitation is number of outdoor spots. Trying to open pollinate the Skunk Hashplant, Dreadbread, Mountain Temple, Wolfpack, SSDD, Black Triangle, and Nikah but will probably only get to the first 3 and save the others for indoor later this year.


Ya I should have added at the top instead of bottom that ***** near the name means the pack is empty, otherwise I would do SSDD no question. I do have some SSDD F2s to use for a kind of backcross but I didn't find the mother used in that F2 that special. Good but didn't stand out as worth keeping at least. Leaning hard towards SunRa right now because Goji X SunRa sounds like it could be promising to me.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (May 3, 2021)

Just chopped 3 soulmates, picked it up thanks to all the chatter from hillbill. I agree with him, it rocks. I had three females. 2 big ass lanky OG types with medium-hard buds whole way down the viney, floppy branches. Easy trimming and the effects are strong and smooth . Not a sleeper and not a panic inducing rollercoaster. Right in the middle and just plain pleasant. 

Third plant was a runty, leafy, trash of a plant. Went right into the compost. Gotta grow at least 4-5 seeds each run to get even a decent shot at something solid IMO. Pretty much need to do that with every seed maker as very few if any one is producing inbred lines that have 100% uniform progeny.


----------



## dirtroadtrippin (May 3, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Ya I should have added at the top instead of bottom that ***** near the name means the pack is empty, otherwise I would do SSDD no question. I do have some SSDD F2s to use for a kind of backcross but I didn't find the mother used in that F2 that special. Good but didn't stand out as worth keeping at least. Leaning hard towards SunRa right now because Goji X SunRa sounds like it could be promising to me.


 Reading comprehension fail on my part. No experience with the SFV or Wookie crosses but the genetics definitely sound like they'd pair nicely with Goji.


----------



## Moka_Pot (May 3, 2021)

Anybody ever run any bingo pajama?


----------



## Boosky (May 3, 2021)

Jimmyjett said:


> Also I never bashed GLG. I love GLG and it’s my go to bank. Once again, you only hear what you want to because you’re looking for an argument and thats childish. What I said is what I said and it’s all true. Grow up


No argument. You said you considered GLG at fault and used the word fanboy. Hence my reaction, nuff said. TROLL. If you look back through my posts you will see that I am nice, helpful and show respect around here when warranted. Oh yeah, I also give grow reports, smoke reports and pics of my stuff. Sorry if I hurt your feelings but for $30 a pack you can't beat Bodhi, period! I don't like confrontation on here but will speak up if need be, that's all and I will drop it after this post. Ok, now, nuff said. Lol. See, im laughing, guess I do need to grow up. Lol,


----------



## bk78 (May 3, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> LETS SEE YOUR PLANTS, TROLL.


In for plant pics. Must have a fairly large operation by the way he’s talking.


----------



## Boosky (May 3, 2021)

Moka_Pot said:


> Anybody ever run any bingo pajama?


Yes I have, it smells and tastes like perfume. Which I believe Jitterbug Perfume was the original name for it. Truly unique smoke, unlike any flavor I have encountered in cannabis. Not a cash cropper, very light and airy buds but was fun to grow nonetheless. My favorite part about it was packing a bowl and watching someone hit it for the first time, the look on their faces was priceless, had one person ask me if I sprayed perfume on it. Lol


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (May 3, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Yes I have, it smells and tastes like perfume. Which I believe Jitterbug Perfume was the original name for it. Truly unique smoke, unlike any flavor I have encountered in cannabis. Not a cash cropper, very light and airy buds but was fun to grow nonetheless. My favorite part about it was packing a bowl and watching someone hit it for the first time, the look on their faces was priceless, had one person ask me if I sprayed perfume on it. Lol


They're two different crosses. Jitterbug Perfume is Kudra x snow lotus.

Speaking of Bingo Pajama, it was pretty neat to see it pop up as a freebie recently at Breeders Direct Seed Company (I would guess that's why @Moka_Pot asked about it). 

First the fuzz at GLG, then Bingo Pajama at BDSC. I wonder if we'll see any more Appalachia hybrids brought out of cold storage in the near future?


----------



## Moka_Pot (May 3, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> They're two different crosses. Jitterbug Perfume is Kudra x snow lotus.
> 
> Speaking of Bingo Pajama, it was pretty neat to see it pop up as a freebie recently at Breeders Direct Seed Company (I would guess that's why @Moka_Pot asked about it).
> 
> First the fuzz at GLG, then Bingo Pajama at BDSC. I wonder if we'll see any more Appalachia hybrids brought out of cold storage in the near future?


Yep! Got it as a freebie pack!


----------



## Moka_Pot (May 3, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Yes I have, it smells and tastes like perfume. Which I believe Jitterbug Perfume was the original name for it. Truly unique smoke, unlike any flavor I have encountered in cannabis. Not a cash cropper, very light and airy buds but was fun to grow nonetheless. My favorite part about it was packing a bowl and watching someone hit it for the first time, the look on their faces was priceless, had one person ask me if I sprayed perfume on it. Lol


Was it more sativa or indica leaning in your experience?


----------



## Boosky (May 3, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> View attachment 4893439
> 
> This was my favorite of my 5 Super Silver Hashplant ladies I believe. Smelled like haze, but would bust your jaw and leave you sleeping on the couch. Very strong and euphoric. Absolutely shook my friend from Varanasi, never bragged about his big chillums after tasting a bit of straightener rosin.


She's a beaut' Clark. Lol. From the original Vacation movie for all you youngsters.


----------



## Boosky (May 3, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> They're two different crosses. Jitterbug Perfume is Kudra x snow lotus.
> 
> Speaking of Bingo Pajama, it was pretty neat to see it pop up as a freebie recently at Breeders Direct Seed Company (I would guess that's why @Moka_Pot asked about it).
> 
> First the fuzz at GLG, then Bingo Pajama at BDSC. I wonder if we'll see any more Appalachia hybrids brought out of cold storage in the near future?


Thank you for the correction. Must be the Kudra that is coming through with that perfume.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (May 3, 2021)

Well this thread sure picked up some steam today!
We got back on track though and to keep the train rolling I will share my latest Bodhi cultivar as the experts say. Last year a kind soul on this thread mentioned a fire relief fundraiser on IG from the Bodhi fam. I bought a cool supernatural selections tee that came with a appreciation pack of Stardawg Guava x SSDD. I popped two only one made it though. Ended up a with a female that smells fantastic. The smell is like blueberry muffin or pancake mix. Very sweet artificial blueberry. I dig it. I will run again. Approximately nine weeks on this one. We will see how the smell and flavor carries over and the exact flower time but its in my smoke rotation for now.


----------



## k0rps (May 3, 2021)

4/20 order came thru from GLG! 
Really excited about the genetics already picked but the cindy 99 x ss#4 tester freebies is an awesome surprise for sure! *Thanks BD*!!  
And *Super Thanks* to *Bodhi* for his Work and to the community that follows. Allways Inspiring 


Happy growing, y'all!


----------



## WillieBill (May 3, 2021)

Moka_Pot said:


> Anybody ever run any bingo pajama?


I just put one into flower from an older pack.


----------



## Moka_Pot (May 3, 2021)

WillieBill said:


> I just put one into flower from an older pack.


Are you doing a grow diary? Will definitely follow along if so


----------



## ncali (May 3, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> @Jimmyjett don't let others here get you to change your mind. I've grown Bodhi gear for a very long time and I agree with you that there is stuff out there a lot stronger than Bodhi. After the last batch of Strawberry Goji I got some nice phenos but I got a lot of low trichome airy buds. 50% of the plants that came out female were chucked in the garbage and no use to anyone. I posted a bunch of pics here about 6 months back of the good stuff but didn't mention the bad because I knew the fan club would say "user error".


There isn't a breeder out there providing beans that sprout 100% plants of XX.X% potency/cannabinoid profile etc whatever bro, that's a really unrealistic expectation. I've had some plants from bodhi gear that are super potent, a lot more have been super terpy or excellent entourage effect, or cannabinoid profiles that are super unique.

Yeah bman does have strains that are dick in the dirt potent, we all know what those are, don't need to be recommended ad nosium. But my point being I don't think he really breeds for raw potency numbers bro, you guys might be barking up the wrong tree?

The bodhi beans I have grown mostly have Some excellent qualities to the effects, excellent terps, excellent structure and growability.... I mean if it isn't strong enough, maybe make extracts? But if we sprouted enough seeds, I mean we have had no trouble finding plenty strong plants in the past. We aren't slouches for potency either, we have no problem discarding plants that aren't to standard. Some better than others of course. We even found "strong" potency where that line wasn't even exactly "known" for it. So happy hunting dude.

Also, why would anyone on this planet who knows what they're doing and asking of cannabis, actually expect to find a bonified "keeper" in a mere 10 seeds. Seriously. That is ridiculously low numbers I don't care who is breeding the beans. And just cause it comes from an elite cut doesn't mean it breeds elite cut quality offspring.... I mean we find very NICE plants in many breeders' packs that we would keep around for months/years, Bodhi not excluded! But permanent keepers.... In our small garden for the many years we have kept perpetual grow, sprouting beans from reputable breeders we have found 2-3 bonafide keeper cuts. So let's call it 2.5 "keepers" (0.5 being a keeper male, but I mean cmon hahaha) from hundreds of plants probably? And a dozen of the markets most reputable bean sellers. I just have trouble taking serious someone who made a post bashing in a thread like this, when your account was less than 24 hours old. Share some pics of your lack of success bruh, spread knowledge.

Some would say I'm feeding the trolls.

Anyways, here's some mothersmilk.


----------



## Bears_win (May 4, 2021)

Just sexed my nursery today .. lots of males got the boot, probably not going to do a seed project rn too
Much other stuff to focus on.. 

banana spliff 7/11 were M
Blue sunshine 6/11 were M
Ancient OG F5. 7/9 were M 
Wolfpack. 5/10 were M
Puravida. 6/14 were M

The girls are set to be planted on new moon ( May 12th ish ) 
The ancient OG males look really vigorous. Huge pinkish candy striped stalks already ( I correlate this with purple finishers. #broscience) . Kinda am considering crossing the blue sunshine x ancient og to try and mash large growing genetics together. 


There’s a lot of non bodhi stuff I’m doing as well, surprisingly some of the feminized work I’m running this season is looking very strong. I’ve always thought that feminized lines lacked the vigor of open pollinated organically grown seed. Perhaps this season will make me rethink that notion !


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 4, 2021)

I have grown out a few packs of Bodhi gear over the past few years . There is lots of variety between the plants . Just like I would expect from the crosses he does. 
I pop at least one full pack of each strain and have always found at least one keeper quality plant per pack. That being said I also do believe it is completely possible to roll the dice and have 14 none keeper quality plants. That is just the nature of these f1 . Now how a person goes about talking about those 14 plants and the words they use could be a problem . Not because I need a " safe space " but because there is really no reason to be a douchebag about it .
I believe that what Bodhi does is give us great building blocks to unlock some real magic from the f2s . 

This is my third year running Koko the Gorilla Ghani . She certainly does not lack in potency or in GG#4 terps.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 4, 2021)

Jimmyjett said:


> facts don’t care about your feelings. I said truth and you can’t handle it. The other strains from other breeders I ran were much better. Sue me. I said Bodhi must have some good gear and I may have been unlucky with my two packs but you only hear what you want to hear. It’s like a gang up thing on the guy who dared give an honest opinion. I’m not the one with the problem. You guys are being babies about all this


Ill try to help out here.

Bodhi’s strains aren’t developed for mass market appeal or consistency. He breeds for unique/novel terpene profile and highs that aren’t found in current lines. Potency isn’t a big focus because potency does not determine the quality of the high. If you want something to get reliably fucked up after a long shitty day at work, just grab CSI’s Chem 91 or TK work and you should be good. The potency of stuff like Chem 91, Chem D, GMO, OG, etc is bound to be reduced when crossed with males who were selected for novel traits.

When you run seeds from Bodhi or others in his circle, it is best to understand what each male will bring to the cross. Wookie 15 is known for medium potency, mild narcotic/relaxing effects, lavender/tropical fruit/burnt rubber terps, good resin development, medium framed growth, and medium yields. TK, in my experience is a very recessive plant so it is easily dominated in most crosses. If you wanted potency out of the TK x Wookie, I probably would have wanted to run through 4-5 packs to find what I was looking for.

Goji Pinesoul is just a pheno from Goji F1 which is Tahoe (Nepali) OG x SL. SL brings uplift with a potency/narcotic effect reduction. Wookie further compounds this. Again, not a great cross if you are trying to get absolutely blasted.

At this point I don’t really see Bodhi as a breeder for regular people. I think we are seeing him slow down with polyhybrids, and he is putting more effort into Landrace or near-Landrace lines. The Snow Lotus, Strawberry Milk, and Appalachia, lines were all semi recently retired. He has lately been working with Lush and Kashmir, and recent IG posts are all about afghani/Iraqi work. I see nothing regarding any upcoming poly hybrid males which leads me to believe he is pushing towards preservation and novel characteristics as a breeding priority.

That is exactly what I think he should do too. Any idiot in a tent can produce extremely potent bud with the refined lines that we have available. Not many have the time and patience to breed the near-Landrace progeny that could give rise to the next popular flavor/high profile. There is a severe bottleneck in cannabis genetics, and Bodhi’s releases are a solution to that issue.

The side effect here is that landraces just aren’t as potent as modern hybrids specifically line bred for potency. Fine with me. I think I’d rather have a line that requires more of a hunt, and the possibility to deliver potency with new terpenes/taste/effects.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 4, 2021)

Also.. I grow a lot of Bodhi/Doc D. I have a 3% keeper rate as of right now. If you want something unique and as impressive/more impressive than mom/dad, expect that keeper rate and pop seeds accordingly. 

I’m a medical cultivator and have people traveling from all over the east coast to grab some of my product. Primarily flower/live hash rosin/cured badder. Just about every person who buys from me ends up refusing to go to anyone else. It’s really fun to hear things like “I haven’t seen something like this in 15 years!”. BUT they don’t see the 97 other plants that I had to run to concentrates because they were such absolute shit.

For anyone looking for higher keeper %’s with Bodhi lines, I do highly recommend Doc D/Magic Spirit Seed Co. The lines are still a bit of a hunt, but the plants are almost always more stable, more consistent, better yielding, and have impressive potency across the board.


----------



## hillbill (May 4, 2021)

For my own purpose, I focus some on simplicity of ancestry. Also try to stay away from hermie likely ancestry. OMG is just Afghan for a father also. Done a couple of crosses here. I do run under 50% female often with Bodhi and other multi polyhybreeds.


----------



## PurpNGold74 (May 4, 2021)

So…. i’ve lurked…. Maybe 60%? of this thread randomly over the last couple off months. Finally caught a great GLG sale at 4:20… got beans and ready to introduce myself to the proclaimed Bodhi Mafia Gang (someone trademark that please) and then yesterday/day before was a BLOWOUT!! Frigging RollItUp man…. Friggin RIU….

Happy the good vibes are (mostly) back…. Thanks for the TONS of info and strain writeups… jesus i need to reread alot of this…

So for my first Bodhi purchase I got…
Snuggle Funk (Black Domina is top 3 
)
Sunshine Queen (needed that SSDD, gonna get a couple more packs since its discon…)
Triple Goddess (why not)
Mountain Temple (everyone needs a sativa right?)

and GLG tossed in
SunRa
Sundance
Lemon Thai x 88HP
Wookie Orgasm 

and a BOUNTY of Bad Dawg freebies for the vault. (O and a couple Straydog and Mosca strains but that belongs in another thread)…

Long story short… my addiction has just begun haha. dropped 6 Snuggle Funk to hunt a bit and a couple MT, SSQ, and TG just to get a feel… (4 Mosca Moonshine Cookies hit water too, sorry had to throw them in)

Should be a VERY Merry Labor Day at the Purp Household.


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 4, 2021)

Boosky said:


> No argument. You said you considered GLG at fault and used the word fanboy. Hence my reaction, nuff said. TROLL. If you look back through my posts you will see that I am nice, helpful and show respect around here when warranted. Oh yeah, I also give grow reports, smoke reports and pics of my stuff. Sorry if I hurt your feelings but for $30 a pack you can't beat Bodhi, period! I don't like confrontation on here but will speak up if need be, that's all and I will drop it after this post. Ok, now, nuff said. Lol. See, im laughing, guess I do need to grow up. Lol,


Didn't he also say GLG is his go to bank? Because he certainly didn't get any Big Buddha (or the other brand I can't recall and don't care to search for) seeds out of UK/EUR from GLG. Pretty sure the only non-US breeder GLG has ever sold is Karma.


----------



## jp68 (May 4, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Didn't he also say GLG is his go to bank? Because he certainly didn't get any Big Buddha (or the other brand I can't recall and don't care to search for) seeds out of UK/EUR from GLG. Pretty sure the only non-US breeder GLG has ever sold is Karma.


Nothing like the rap lingo strain names he threw out. Yea he bagged on bodhi and glg then went on to say theyre both great and buying some more. bla bla bla Guy was contradicting himself thats for sure


----------



## dankbydrew (May 4, 2021)

Portable Space Ship - (Pure Kush x Laos) x Kashmir. Loose haircut. This was the bulky pheno. Straight lime. Super hashy smoke. Not sure if it was this pheno but one had my friend literally jumping up and down at the taco truck. I found some phenos to have a bit of a up kick to them, but seemed to lean towards chilling. Really interesting effects and scents. Popped a few F2’s the other day.


----------



## MrGoldenNugz (May 4, 2021)

Hollyweed 

Lemon Wookie v2

Lion's Milk 

Cherry Queen 

Heavenly Hashplant.

Few plants I have done over the last couple of months. Hollyweeds still got a week or 2 longer. The one in the pic I am flushing at the moment.


----------



## mawasmada (May 4, 2021)

MrGoldenNugz said:


> View attachment 4894183
> Hollyweed
> View attachment 4894186
> Lemon Wookie v2
> ...


That Cherry Queen's got some super-sexy slim leaves! Mmmmmmm


----------



## MrGoldenNugz (May 4, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> That Cherry Queen's got some super-sexy slim leaves! Mmmmmmm


They rolled up a little lol. But yes was Sativa leaning. Gave me 7oz as well I average 4-5 normally. I have since popped the rest of the packet lol along with 3 dragons blood seeds. And some Schnazzleberry2 f2s someone made. I think that's Craig's skunk x blueberry x blueberry. DJ's good male was used before it was lost.


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (May 4, 2021)

MrGoldenNugz said:


> View attachment 4894183
> Hollyweed
> View attachment 4894186
> Lemon Wookie v2
> ...


Have 5 packs of bodhi and one of is the Heavenly hashplant, very excited to let er rip! Others:
Spacecake
Dazzleberry
Baba Kush
last but not least Lazy Lightning
Edit: that lemon Wookie looking swole af!


----------



## MrGoldenNugz (May 4, 2021)

The Heavenly Hashplant is a great plant. Not the biggest of yielders. I would veg them a little bigger than normal. But didn't stop stretching till the 5th week. Doesn't really smell that much untill you smoke it. A little bit stinks my place out. When my single tent is free next. I'm actually going to do 4 heavenly hash plants just to make some bubble hash with.


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (May 4, 2021)

MrGoldenNugz said:


> The Heavenly Hashplant is a great plant. Not the biggest of yielders. I would veg them a little bigger than normal. But didn't stop stretching till the 5th week. Doesn't really smell that much untill you smoke it. A little bit stinks my place out. When my single tent is free next. I'm actually going to do 4 heavenly hash plants just to make some bubble hash with.View attachment 4894305View attachment 4894306


The trichome production is ridiculous, how do you push them that hard, or are the genes that wild?? that is one seriously frosty plant my man, congrats to you


----------



## nuskool89 (May 4, 2021)

I’m planning on gifting a close friend a pack of laughing lemon. He grows for a living and only grows 12 TREES on each piece of land he manages.

I know it’s still new, but how is the yield? Is this a plant he could vest the time/season in CO into growing? To give you an idea he typically is aiming for at least 5lb per plant in his greenhouses. Really though. I helped him trim last year and everything was between 4-6lb and took FOREVER to trim

I want to gift him with something special and since I have 3 packs I was hoping for magic


----------



## Boosky (May 4, 2021)

MrGoldenNugz said:


> The Heavenly Hashplant is a great plant. Not the biggest of yielders. I would veg them a little bigger than normal. But didn't stop stretching till the 5th week. Doesn't really smell that much untill you smoke it. A little bit stinks my place out. When my single tent is free next. I'm actually going to do 4 heavenly hash plants just to make some bubble hash with.View attachment 4894305View attachment 4894306


I didn't find anything near as nice as yours but only had two females so far. I still have 18 beans of it so you give me hope. Are you getting any Bubba Kush flavors? Or more importantly, is it pain meds? That is what I am searching for. My wife did not find the two females that I grew to be very medicinal, as she does with straight Bubba Kush which is why I bought two packs to hunt through. Honestly I probably shouldn't have given up so easy and dropped another six but was disappointed it did not have what I was looking for pain relief wise. It was still decent but nothing to write home about. Thanks for the pics and I hope to find something that looks like yours, mine were not nearly that frosty.


----------



## BugattiOH (May 4, 2021)

MrGoldenNugz said:


> View attachment 4894183
> Hollyweed
> View attachment 4894186
> Lemon Wookie v2
> ...


How does that Cherry Queen hit?


----------



## Boosky (May 4, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I’m planning on gifting a close friend a pack of laughing lemon. He grows for a living and only grows 12 TREES on each piece of land he manages.
> 
> I know it’s still new, but how is the yield? Is this a plant he could vest the time/season in CO into growing? To give you an idea he typically is aiming for at least 5lb per plant in his greenhouses. Really though. I helped him trim last year and everything was between 4-6lb and took FOREVER to trim
> 
> I want to gift him with something special and since I have 3 packs I was hoping for magic


Trimming outdoor sucks but the reward is worth it. I love smoking outdoor bud that my buddy grows. It's always smooth as can be and gets me to another level. Or it could be that he smokes joint after joint and he gets me super high everytime I see him. Lol. My wife always laughs at me when I get home from his house because my eyes are just slits where my eyes should be. Lol


----------



## dirtroadtrippin (May 4, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Ill try to help out here.
> 
> Bodhi’s strains aren’t developed for mass market appeal or consistency. He breeds for unique/novel terpene profile and highs that aren’t found in current lines. Potency isn’t a big focus because potency does not determine the quality of the high. If you want something to get reliably fucked up after a long shitty day at work, just grab CSI’s Chem 91 or TK work and you should be good. The potency of stuff like Chem 91, Chem D, GMO, OG, etc is bound to be reduced when crossed with males who were selected for novel traits.
> 
> ...


Well put. A lot of Bodhi's work (the Snowlotus and G13HP crosses in particular) was designed to offer growers a reasonable shot at experiencing verified elite clones that they wouldn't otherwise have access to. In many parts of the US (and world), this is a really great service, especially years ago when those cuts were even more inaccessible. He started playing around with the Wookie male in response to the market shift toward extracts and obsession with terps (potency isn't the foremost consideration when breeding for extracts). At least this is what I gathered from listening to his podcast appearances several times. 

I'm really excited about the direction he seems to be taking with more landrace work under his Supernatural Selections/Neirika/Medicine Mountain labels. More importantly, he sounds excited about it, which means we can probably expect some great things. Landrace sativa IBL x landrace indica IBL is the way to go for truly unique F1 hybrids, and imo it's where the next important strains will probably come from. Chem/OG/GSC have been smashed together every which way already to the point where consumers are ready for something different.


----------



## mawasmada (May 4, 2021)

dirtroadtrippin said:


> Well put. A lot of Bodhi's work (the Snowlotus and G13HP crosses in particular) was designed to offer growers a reasonable shot at experiencing verified elite clones that they wouldn't otherwise have access to. In many parts of the US (and world), this is a really great service, especially years ago when those cuts were even more inaccessible. He started playing around with the Wookie male in response to the market shift toward extracts and obsession with terps (potency isn't the foremost consideration when breeding for extracts). At least this is what I gathered from listening to his podcast appearances several times.
> 
> I'm really excited about the direction he seems to be taking with more landrace work under his Supernatural Selections/Neirika/Medicine Mountain labels. More importantly, he sounds excited about it, which means we can probably expect some great things. Landrace sativa IBL x landrace indica IBL is the way to go for truly unique F1 hybrids, and imo it's where the next important strains will probably come from. Chem/OG/GSC have been smashed together every which way already to the point where consumers are ready for something different.


Get out of my head! I agree with you, but I'm ok throwing the landrace sativa ibl in the male position too.
 
For me, the Chem's, OG's, etc., might play well with landrace/heirloom ibl's in that same way. Let the landrace/heirloom's play daddy instead of watering them down. I don't intend to offend saying "watering down", but I think more special stuff may be locked away in the male plants.
My experience in chucking is tiny, and my experience actually breeding is zero so take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## Boosky (May 4, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Get out of my head! I agree with you, but I'm ok throwing the landrace sativa ibl in the male position too.
> 
> For me, the Chem's, OG's, etc., might play well with landrace/heirloom ibl's in that same way. Let the landrace/heirloom's play daddy instead of watering them down. I don't intend to offend saying "watering down", but I think more special stuff may be locked away in the male plants.
> My experience in chucking is tiny, and my experience actually breeding is zero so take this with a grain of salt.


Reverse psychology, I like it! Lol


----------



## dirtroadtrippin (May 4, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Get out of my head! I agree with you, but I'm ok throwing the landrace sativa ibl in the male position too.
> 
> For me, the Chem's, OG's, etc., might play well with landrace/heirloom ibl's in that same way. Let the landrace/heirloom's play daddy instead of watering them down. I don't intend to offend saying "watering down", but I think more special stuff may be locked away in the male plants.
> My experience in chucking is tiny, and my experience actually breeding is zero so take this with a grain of salt.


Agree with all that. Landrace IBL x DIFFERENT landrace IBL is probably a better way to put it. It doesn't matter much to me which is the male. That's where we get the crazy F1 heterosis that people have seen in crosses like Dreadbread for example. The more landraces we can introduce into the genepool the better.


----------



## LunarMOG (May 4, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Ill try to help out here.
> 
> Bodhi’s strains aren’t developed for mass market appeal or consistency. He breeds for unique/novel terpene profile and highs that aren’t found in current lines. Potency isn’t a big focus because potency does not determine the quality of the high. If you want something to get reliably fucked up after a long shitty day at work, just grab CSI’s Chem 91 or TK work and you should be good. The potency of stuff like Chem 91, Chem D, GMO, OG, etc is bound to be reduced when crossed with males who were selected for novel traits.
> 
> ...


thats why i got two of the laughing lemon (my way of humorously oversimplifying), but really a very well thought out and very much appreciated insight. i was hoping some kind of an open pollination could yield one of those mystical (possibly mythical?) thai phenos that shoots your mind to sirius to talk to the dolphin gods or whatever. almost got two of the passionfruit hashplant for the same reason but gotta draw the line somewhere


----------



## Psyphish (May 5, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Recently reconnected with the girl next door from my childhood. Gave her a bud of well cured SSDD that's been in a jar for over 18 months.
> Says it's her favorite.


I've heard the "favourite" line more than once after the SSDD started going around. I still have a few seeds left, but I don't want to waste them.


----------



## inu (May 5, 2021)

Two plants damaged during the photo op. Haze, Nevilles Mango Haze, Nikah, Temple Mountain, Super Silver Haze, Goji OG, Golden Tiger


----------



## MrGoldenNugz (May 5, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I didn't find anything near as nice as yours but only had two females so far. I still have 18 beans of it so you give me hope. Are you getting any Bubba Kush flavors? Or more importantly, is it pain meds? That is what I am searching for. My wife did not find the two females that I grew to be very medicinal, as she does with straight Bubba Kush which is why I bought two packs to hunt through. Honestly I probably shouldn't have given up so easy and dropped another six but was disappointed it did not have what I was looking for pain relief wise. It was still decent but nothing to write home about. Thanks for the pics and I hope to find something that looks like yours, mine were not nearly that frosty.


The smell off this one is Earthy deep pungent. I can't really say for pain. The Lions Milk is more sedative. That been said Bubba and Suge kush are closely related. Don't give up grow the whole pack. I only popped 3 seeds and was my only fem out the 3.


----------



## MrGoldenNugz (May 5, 2021)

BugattiOH said:


> How does that Cherry Queen hit?


Hits nice this had an almost sour cherry smell. Yield was good I grow under 600w's. I am hoping to find something more indica leaning in the rest of the packet. I'm growing the rest so I must of liked it. She was a monster of a plant.


----------



## hillbill (May 5, 2021)

Had 3 Cherry Queen that were smaller Indica and very homogeneous with very little branching and wide leaves. The y did have large and extremely firm buds.

Last run was all boys.

4 seeds still here.

4/4 Babylon Buster up in red Solos 

Got a Lemon Lotus at 34 days, not big and very compact. Had to top twice in veg since growing tip was fucked up after topping. Making surprising longish buds. Trichs everywhere. Sharp Juicy Fruit like smells and a feeling of morning woods scents. First time around, plants were more lanky. Just one girl this time.


----------



## Tiflis (May 5, 2021)

Banana Spliff - 60g - 150watt HPS



Blue Sunshine - 72g - 150watt HPS


Very happy with the quality, especially considering the rough conditions. 
I'll cure these up a bit and update later.

I also soaked 3x DLA7, probably hit the dirt by tomorrow


----------



## MrGoldenNugz (May 5, 2021)

Made some Lemon Wookie v2 trim leaf hash today. Came out pretty nice.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 5, 2021)

Other than the spats in previous pages. Really glad all are moving along and "reckonin'" the year ahead. Hoping it is like a sour patch kid here. Starts sour and ends sweet. 

30's at night and still possible snow. Grrrr! But getting sun as I'm allowed. Bodhi's are brutes with half a clue. Don't get the question while being politically correct. 

Best wishes all. All I got. But had to raise my light! WOO HOO!


----------



## Tiflis (May 5, 2021)

MrGoldenNugz said:


> Made some Lemon Wookie v2 trim leaf hash today. Came out pretty nice.


Easy to make?


----------



## MrGoldenNugz (May 5, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Easy to make?


Yeah hardest bit is drying the hash properly.


----------



## mawasmada (May 5, 2021)

MrGoldenNugz said:


> Yeah hardest bit is drying the hash properly.


That can be done in a day?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 5, 2021)

MrGoldenNugz said:


> Yeah hardest bit is drying the hash properly.


My method is to blot out as much water as I can between commercial kitchen towels and mesh collection sheets. Then freeze. Grate until chunk feels soft. Re freeze. Continue until done. Place in a mason jar with a mesh under the ring instead of a lid. Place in cold freezer for 2-3 weeks. Dry and no issues. But amateur happy with my pulls. LOL.


----------



## MrGoldenNugz (May 5, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> That can be done in a day?


Depends how you dry it. Think most people leave the hash in large lumps when they 1st start making it. From my experience that can take 3 months to dry it out. Freeze dryers dry hash out over night. I froze this one and microplane it onto baking paper in pizza box's. I kept them in my anti frost fridge for 2 days and in a cool room for 12 hours. And it dried out the hash


----------



## YardG (May 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> 30's at night and still possible snow. Grrrr! But getting sun as I'm allowed.


I think last year's mild spring must've gone to my head... I know better than to expect reliably suitable night time temps at this time of year, and yet I keep shaking my head looking at the 10-day weather forecast. Here's to hoping the warmer nights will arrive soon.


----------



## mawasmada (May 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My method is to blot out as much water as I can between commercial kitchen towels and mesh collection sheets. Then freeze. Grate until chunk feels soft. Re freeze. Continue until done. Place in a mason jar with a mesh under the ring instead of a lid. Place in cold freezer for 2-3 weeks. Dry and no issues. But amateur happy with my pulls. LOL. View attachment 4895311View attachment 4895312View attachment 4895314View attachment 4895317


Beautiful! Thanks for sharing your methods and results.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 5, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for sharing your methods and results.


My mortality is becoming aware. TY for allowing me to pass it on. Dead end here. SAD!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 5, 2021)

YardG said:


> I think last year's mild spring must've gone to my head... I know better than to expect reliably suitable night time temps at this time of year, and yet I keep shaking my head looking at the 10-day weather forecast. Here's to hoping the warmer nights will arrive soon.


I listen NOAA and only 48 hours. LOL.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My mortality is becoming aware. TY for allowing me to pass it on. Dead end here. SAD!


Thank you fo


MrGoldenNugz said:


> Made some Lemon Wookie v2 trim leaf hash today. Came out pretty nice.


Nice lookin temple ball.


----------



## Norml56 (May 6, 2021)

Snow Leopard.


----------



## YardG (May 6, 2021)

Gah, just went to check on my tent and the light was out and things were weirdly wet inside. Should've been on all night, I wonder what time it went off... clearly need to keep an eye on condensation.

Well, gonna be what it's gonna be. At least they're in veg (and the light is back on, I wonder if a little condensation worked its way into one of the cord connections).


----------



## JMcG (May 6, 2021)

I’ve got a pheno of that Cherrie Queen that I’ve run a few times now. Indica leaner, and a nicely structured plants that throws big, chunky buds that definitely have a nice cherrie smell. 
I test everything, and on this last run it hit right at 24% THC. Not bad, but the terpene test was through the friggin roof! 3.29% terps... my second highest record to date! And... it’s a myrcene MONSTER, 2.39%!!! 
I’ve run a bunch of Bodhi and have lab test results ( for what they are worth) on most of them. They almost always impress my clients, with even the lower potency strains flying off the shelves.


----------



## JMcG (May 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I listen NOAA and only 48 hours. LOL.


Same here, we had a nice break in time to get some out door planters prepped, but now it’s looking like snow again. Grrrrr...


----------



## Tiflis (May 6, 2021)

JMcG said:


> it’s a myrcene MONSTER, 2.39%!!!


A fellow grower on here @DoubleAtotheRON shared this. In case anyone is interested


----------



## Norml56 (May 6, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> A fellow grower on here @DoubleAtotheRON shared this. In case anyone is interested
> View attachment 4895622
> My snow leopard has an awesome mango scent. This is my first run and I can't wait to try this. I have some snow leopard x Purple Wookie in Veg that should be bomb too


----------



## ncali (May 6, 2021)

Some preggers mother's milks. This might be a nice hashplant with larf and lowers


----------



## SNEAKYp (May 6, 2021)

JMcG said:


> I’ve got a pheno of that Cherrie Queen that I’ve run a few times now. Indica leaner, and a nicely structured plants that throws big, chunky buds that definitely have a nice cherrie smell.
> I test everything, and on this last run it hit right at 24% THC. Not bad, but the terpene test was through the friggin roof! 3.29% terps... my second highest record to date! And... it’s a myrcene MONSTER, 2.39%!!!
> I’ve run a bunch of Bodhi and have lab test results ( for what they are worth) on most of them. They almost always impress my clients, with even the lower potency strains flying off the shelves.


That's awesome to hear. Would you be down to share some of those other tests with us? Having some lab results for multiple strains would be really cool for those who aren't able to test their plants.


----------



## copkilller (May 6, 2021)

JMcG said:


> I’ve got a pheno of that Cherrie Queen that I’ve run a few times now. Indica leaner, and a nicely structured plants that throws big, chunky buds that definitely have a nice cherrie smell.
> I test everything, and on this last run it hit right at 24% THC. Not bad, but the terpene test was through the friggin roof! 3.29% terps... my second highest record to date! And... it’s a myrcene MONSTER, 2.39%!!!
> I’ve run a bunch of Bodhi and have lab test results ( for what they are worth) on most of them. They almost always impress my clients, with even the lower potency strains flying off the shelves.


that's awesome, i'd love to see more terpene and thc results on other strains too, if you feel like sharing!


----------



## BugattiOH (May 6, 2021)

JMcG said:


> I’ve got a pheno of that Cherrie Queen that I’ve run a few times now. Indica leaner, and a nicely structured plants that throws big, chunky buds that definitely have a nice cherrie smell.
> I test everything, and on this last run it hit right at 24% THC. Not bad, but the terpene test was through the friggin roof! 3.29% terps... my second highest record to date! And... it’s a myrcene MONSTER, 2.39%!!!
> I’ve run a bunch of Bodhi and have lab test results ( for what they are worth) on most of them. They almost always impress my clients, with even the lower potency strains flying off the shelves.


It'd be cool to see the terpene analysis on all the Bodhi gear you've ran.


----------



## MrGoldenNugz (May 7, 2021)

JMcG said:


> I’ve got a pheno of that Cherrie Queen that I’ve run a few times now. Indica leaner, and a nicely structured plants that throws big, chunky buds that definitely have a nice cherrie smell.
> I test everything, and on this last run it hit right at 24% THC. Not bad, but the terpene test was through the friggin roof! 3.29% terps... my second highest record to date! And... it’s a myrcene MONSTER, 2.39%!!!
> I’ve run a bunch of Bodhi and have lab test results ( for what they are worth) on most of them. They almost always impress my clients, with even the lower potency strains flying off the shelves.


Yes mine had strong terps as well. Sharp smell on the nose. I hope I should find a nice keeper in the rest of the pack for bumper crops. But have some other seeds I think will yield excellent as well. Cherry Unicorn. And magnata hashplant v2. 

I grown Strawberry Unicorns this time last year they gave me 28oz per 600w. Handwatered in coco.


----------



## Ningen (May 7, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> That can be done in a day?



It can be done in under 8 hrs with a harvest right pharmaceutical and leybold pumps.


----------



## copkilller (May 7, 2021)

Day 11 from germination (12/12)
76 germinated outta 82, the smaller plants are in recycled soil, and i think there is like 10 plants in new roots organic soil, and they are all bigger

This happened last time, the seeds in recycled soil took longer to get started but finished great or greater than the ones in new soil, i noticed that the recycled soil was way more hydrophobic than the fresh soil, thats probably it, maybe instead of growing leaves, the roots are growing looking for water hopefully?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Day 11 from germination (12/12)
> 76 germinated outta 82, the smaller plants are in recycled soil, and i think there is like 10 plants in new roots organic soil, and they are all bigger
> 
> This happened last time, the seeds in recycled soil took longer to get started but finished great or greater than the ones in new soil, i noticed that the recycled soil was way more hydrophobic than the fresh soil, thats probably it, maybe instead of growing leaves, the roots are growing looking for water hopefully?
> ...


Good soil is like fine wine to me. Treat it right. Just gets better with age. I discourage fabric pots myself. But beautiful start.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 7, 2021)

Suggestions for outdoor 36 North, I have;

Angelica
wonder wookie
space monkey
sunshine queen
more cowbell
deep line 12 (vintage lebanese x HP
laughing lemon
soar
womo
lemon Thai indy x HP
lemon wookie
sky lotus
mango HP
skunk HP
time bandit
lemon lotus
lavender jack 
sun ra

That's a lot more than I thought, anyway probably growing in 15 gallon fabric LOS if that makes a difference and can go a little long in the fall as I have a porch that is somewhat sheltered from rain and frost.

Appreciate any and all opinions, thx.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Suggestions for outdoor 36 North, I have;
> 
> Angelica
> wonder wookie
> ...


Skunk and Jack are all I have grown in another form in MI. Finished. Still a bit short without help. 

Happy grows.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Skunk and Jack are all I have grown in another form in MI. Finished. Still a bit short without help.
> 
> Happy grows.


This is only my second outdoor so I'm still unsure, but enthusiastic, about the undertaking. Got a buddy in the country and were going to try and grow trees as well as my little garden at home.

Always wanted to grow massive plants, it's pretty effin exciting.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> This is only my second outdoor so I'm still unsure, but enthusiastic, about the undertaking. Got a buddy in the country and were going to try and grow trees as well as my little garden at home.
> 
> Always wanted to grow massive plants, it's pretty effin exciting.


Greenhouse and too much money in fuel heating to make it to October. Monsters are easy if you have a good soil base. And Bohdi outgrew my 10'4" ceiling with multiple issues and toppings. LOVE.


----------



## 2seepictures (May 7, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> This is only my second outdoor so I'm still unsure, but enthusiastic, about the undertaking. Got a buddy in the country and were going to try and grow trees as well as my little garden at home.
> 
> Always wanted to grow massive plants, it's pretty effin exciting.


I'm not familiar with your irrigation setup or what's under your pots but a 15 gallon fabric pot seems awfully small, especially for living soil no? There are some pretty common fast finishing phenos in Space Monkey. Very strong, frosty and stinky but in my opinion not the greatest yield if that matters to you.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 7, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> I'm not familiar with your irrigation setup or what's under your pots but a 15 gallon fabric pot seems awfully small, especially for living soil no? There are some pretty common fast finishing phenos in Space Monkey. Very strong, frosty and stinky but in my opinion not the greatest yield if that matters to you.


Yeah 15 is on the small side for sure, but I'm old and unfortunately I have to be somewhat covert. At least once or twice a week I have to drag them inside. Watering isn't a problem I hand water as needed. Saucers underneath.

It's not ideal but it is what it is.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Greenhouse and too much money in fuel heating to make it to October. Monsters are easy if you have a good soil base. And Bohdi outgrew my 10'4" ceiling with multiple issues and toppings. LOVE. View attachment 4896542


The country grow will four plants in what has been a vegetable garden for years, two plants in 45 gallons in a raised garden mix I can get super cheap from the local organic composter. Sort of an experiment to see which will do better.

Curious to know what your yield was out of that.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> The country grow will four plants in what has been a vegetable garden for years, two plants in 45 gallons in a raised garden mix I can get super cheap from the local organic composter. Sort of an experiment to see which will do better.
> 
> Curious to know what your yield was out of that.


I don't weigh. Just my household and former "patients" when I had my card. No profit beyond the pure pursuit. Yet more than allowed. Panicked and composted whole plants. Dmn covid. Here's my first top. LOL.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I don't weigh. Just my household and former "patients" when I had my card. No profit beyond the pure pursuit. Yet more than allowed. Panicked and composted whole plants. Dmn covid. Here's my first top. LOL.


That's me in a nutshell....but at a much smaller scale.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> That's me in a nutshell....but at a much smaller scale.


My first open "legal" try. Got stuck with plants requested after Covid start. I like 4-6 at 6'. Was fun. Avoiding from here out. But I got some bread loaves and an education for troubles. I love that I pulled it off. Mealies and pm bit me. Beat them at plants expense.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My first open "legal" try. Got stuck with plants requested after Covid start. I like 4-6 at 6'. Was fun. Avoiding from here out. But I got some bread loaves and an education for troubles. I love that I pulled it off. Mealies and pm bit me. Beat them at plants expense. View attachment 4896637


that's a big bud


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> that's a big bud


Fluff sadly. Still in cure. I'll pull and weigh one of these days. Weeks of minimum water and massive defol for the pm thing. And mealies from hell till the lady bugs arrived. Honestly ashamed knowing what I had.


----------



## WillieBill (May 7, 2021)

Moka_Pot said:


> Are you doing a grow diary? Will definitely follow along if so


I'm not doing a diary on it, but besides the 1 in flower, I think 1 clone is going outside shortly and have a clone in veg(and 3 in the cloner)  ......so I will have some pics/report in the future. I am playing basically one bean now, but I plan on F2'ing this pack at some point down the road.


----------



## Ningen (May 7, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Day 11 from germination (12/12)
> 76 germinated outta 82, the smaller plants are in recycled soil, and i think there is like 10 plants in new roots organic soil, and they are all bigger
> 
> This happened last time, the seeds in recycled soil took longer to get started but finished great or greater than the ones in new soil, i noticed that the recycled soil was way more hydrophobic than the fresh soil, thats probably it, maybe instead of growing leaves, the roots are growing looking for water hopefully?
> ...


If the recycled soil is hydrophobic it is most likely out of field capacity.


----------



## copkilller (May 8, 2021)

Ningen said:


> If the recycled soil is hydrophobic it is currently out of field capacity.


out of field meaning it's fucked? all i can do it small waterings slowly and often right?


----------



## Ningen (May 8, 2021)

copkilller said:


> out of field meaning it's fucked? all i can do it small waterings slowly and often right?


Nah, you're fine. You just need to do one bigger watering than usual and add microbial life back in (EWC A.A.C.T. brewed for four days.)


----------



## Houstini (May 8, 2021)

Ok, so how the hell am I supposed to whittle away at my stash? Really? I have dozens of bodhi strains in the vault and the 420 sales got me for a pack of jaeger hashplant destined to get popped immediately for outdoor. Meanwhile there’s a meme about all the sad packs in the vault.


----------



## Houstini (May 8, 2021)

copkilller said:


> out of field meaning it's fucked? all i can do it small waterings slowly and often right?


I have 100 Gallon fabric pots that are undercover. I planted a cover crop last winter to remind me to water them and keep my soil alive. Come March, when I turned my cover over it was dry as a bone underneath. I learned a lot about how moisture flows through large amounts of soil, and have since added a bunch of compost, seasonal amendments, teas. Basically for the last month or so I’ve been treating them like they are my soil babies. But I need to find a solution to the channeling problem. Are soaker hoses a good option? Funky sip in a kiddie pool full of rocks? I’ll search other places than here, but I think a lot of us in the northern hemisphere are thinking about how big we can get our plants and after realizing how much water it really takes to soak 100 gallons of soil to get it out of hydrophobic tendencies, I can completely understand seeking solutions.

edit: same problem different scale. I don’t do soil indoor, mostly coco for me there. But I do take pride in my organic soil for my outdoor plants and will continue to build it. Funny, I want indoor hydro and organic outdoor.


----------



## Adi1989 (May 8, 2021)

Anyone tried Tenzin Kush x Ancient OG


----------



## hillbill (May 8, 2021)

Been reusing mix fo over a decade, consumable components need to be replaced like composts and peat or coco. I run a lot of drainage and by the end of flower the mix is pretty gravelly.


----------



## YardG (May 8, 2021)

Adi1989 said:


> Anyone tried Tenzin Kush x Ancient OG


I have a pack (of the Tenzin#2 cross), but no. Have you tried asking in the Green Bodhi thread?


----------



## sadboy92 (May 8, 2021)

MMS released a (Black Triangle x SSDD) cross
why


----------



## mawasmada (May 8, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> MMS released a (Black Triangle x SSDD) cross
> why


I'm not sticking up for them, but I've thought about crossing different Bodhi lines I know he'll never do himself. I'm betting many of us here would, so maybe that's it? 
I know they've got a bad rep, and I've not grown or planning on any of theirs, but I've seen what they did a lot actually.


----------



## Polyuro (May 8, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> MMS released a (Black Triangle x SSDD) cross
> why


On first glance of the ad I thought it was a bodhi strain. 2/3rds bodhi 1/3rd MMS... Seems like it should be a bodhi strain lol. #imnotmonsanto


----------



## dankbydrew (May 8, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> MMS released a (Black Triangle x SSDD) cross
> why


Ay, this is "The Grow Room," "Seed and Strain Reviews." Not the high school lunch table amigo! Come correct or don't come at all. Anyone is free to do whatever they want with bodhi's seeds, especially use one as a mom. 

Anyways, I found my notes and I hit the Purple Kush x SSDD with the Portable Space Ship pollen last round. Really interested to check those out and see how they come out. PKSSDD really has some nice stable resin and a delicious fruity, chocolatey tootsie pop terp profile.


----------



## Sqwee (May 8, 2021)

TT NL #6 x Appalachia 12 days into flower, going to clean up the foliage a little bit when the light comes back on.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (May 8, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Ay, this is "The Grow Room," "Seed and Strain Reviews." Not the high school lunch table amigo! Come correct or don't come at all. Anyone is free to do whatever they want with bodhi's seeds, especially use one as a mom.
> 
> Anyways, I found my notes and I hit the Purple Kush x SSDD with the Portable Space Ship pollen last round. Really interested to check those out and see how they come out. PKSSDD really has some nice stable resin and a delicious fruity, chocolatey tootsie pop terp profile.


If anyone hasn't seen flower pictures of black triangle x sunshine daydream, @Pupelle AKA MMS posted several in this thread last year.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2021)

Well I'm getting 40's to low 50's F for daytime temps. Slowing my nute uptake a touch. Yet still going strong even at less than ideal temps. Soon and we get to have some fun. Come on spring.

I hope all have a good day. And TY all for the kindness. Much gratitude.


----------



## crisnpropa (May 8, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> MMS released a (Black Triangle x SSDD) cross
> why


Because they're little bitches that's why!
And Bodhi is da man! Lol


----------



## SimpleBox (May 8, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> MMS released a (Black Triangle x SSDD) cross
> why


FYI He’s been known to steal other breeders work.
Bodhi did release BTxSSDD as a limited release.
Sad that Great Lake Genetics deals with MMS.


----------



## Pupelle (May 8, 2021)

Adi1989 said:


> Anyone tried Tenzin Kush x Ancient OG


Yeah, Tenzin Kush (4) x Ancient OG
was a really nice og kushy cross with special notes of jasmine and lilac. It's a Green Bodhi x Bodhi collab. Was also my best performer outdoors last season, massive plant with huge buds, super gooey and terpy, and very resistent to shitty weather too. Attached a pic from one of my indoor runs.

Black Triangle x SSDD was a very limited Bodhi release, and I posted photos of those somewhere in this thread when I grew it. Bodhi is supportive of my working with his strains as well as everyone breeding with them how they please. It's the only kindhearted way to be. Anyone is free to breed with and grow the seeds they get, in any way they want. It makes the plants happy too, they want to live on. Breeding especially with quality, improvement, or preservation in mind, is a great thing. Take your jealousy elsewhere... better yet, do something better yourself!

You guys are hilarious <3


----------



## SimpleBox (May 8, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> Black Triangle x SSDD was a very limited Bodhi release, and I posted photos of those somewhere in this thread when I grew it. Bodhi is supportive of my working with his strains as well as everyone breeding with them how they please. It's the only kindhearted way to be. Anyone is free to breed with and grow the seeds they get, in any way they want. It makes the plants happy too, they want to live on. Breeding especially with quality, improvement, or preservation in mind, is a great thing. Take your jealousy elsewhere... better yet, do something better yourself!
> 
> You guys are hilarious <3


The bootlegger has spoken.


----------



## Freshbakd (May 8, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> The bootlegger has spoken.


Regardless of his reputation bodhi does give full permission for us all to do with as we please with them. At the same time when "established" breeders make a cross with things they didn't have anything to do with, makes me think.


----------



## sdd420 (May 8, 2021)

Bohdi is ok with crosses and discontinued lines but not duplicated lines


----------



## jp68 (May 8, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> FYI He’s been known to steal other breeders work.
> Bodhi did release BTxSSDD as a limited release.
> Sad that Great Lake Genetics deals with MMS.


Thee Chem91 skunk va x ssdd cross pretty much nulified that shit. That packs front and center if you know how that ssdd male works and i doubt MMs be working with bodhis male


----------



## sadboy92 (May 8, 2021)

sdd420 said:


> Bohdi is ok with crosses and discontinued lines but not duplicated lines


this helps a lot


----------



## sadboy92 (May 8, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> Regardless of his reputation bodhi does give full permission for us all to do with as we please with them. At the same time when "established" breeders make a cross with things they didn't have anything to do with, makes me think.


this also helps...and makes sense


----------



## Pupelle (May 9, 2021)

LOL. I never stole anything, all my crosses give direct credit to the strain, breeder, etc. Don't believe he-said she-said crap... lies spread faster than the truth.

The Black Triangle x Sunshine Daydream parent is CLEARLY listed as I always do. Again, you guys are hilarious, believing rumors that change every month, about plants that are completely different from the plants in question. Get back to doing good things.

I've been sharing my breeding projects, in real time on IG, in loads of details, for years. Many have watched and seen. When I play with other peoples plants, youll see those parents, given credit, etc. etc. described in great detail, youll usually see my reversals or male selections, hear my reasoning why I pair this with that, etc, and watch me grow out the progeny as well as others!

And as shocking as you may find it, Bodhi is cool with me, cause he is smart enough to think for himself and has saw things go down and knows what really happened, and that I didn't do anything wrong. Almost everybody knows this, but a few loud people like to spew bullshit cause they think others should suffer, even when they have not seen evidence of anything they are repeating and yelling about.

If you find a special plant, you should make seeds... if not, that special plant will be gone one day, smoked, with nothing left to show for it. It's really nice when a standout phenotype can give birth to seeds, combined with something else that is also special, and make babies that have potential!!! Awesome! Fun! Go have some!

And yes, Bodhi is especially cool with people making crosses with his strains, and reproducing discontinued ones. It would be rude to offer an exact pure line reproduced that any other breeder is still selling, without express permission from them. If you have the permission, all good! 

Hilarious that I even have to explain and of this. In fact I don't have to, but felt like some people needed to hear it I guess. Peace.


----------



## Pupelle (May 9, 2021)

That was my selection of Black Triangle x Sunshine Daydream from the limited Bodhi release. Super frosty, gooey, kushy... real strong high. Floppy branches and bright green buds! I posted this back in August or so.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 9, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> View attachment 4897505
> That was my selection of Black Triangle x Sunshine Daydream from the limited Bodhi release. Super frosty, gooey, kushy... real strong high. Floppy branches and bright green buds! I posted this back in August or so.


What was the flavor/aroma on that one? OG-kushy? 

I don't know nuttin' about nuttin' with all this drama, but I don't see nuttin' wrong with using a special cut of BT SSDD in a cross with proper credit given. Seems like a mighty fine (and legit) idea to me.


----------



## Tiflis (May 9, 2021)

Found 1/3 DLA 7s up this morning. Just love when I check on the cups and find a seedling there


----------



## wakawaka (May 9, 2021)

"Anyone is free to breed with and grow the seeds they get, in any way they want."

And then sell them for double the price Bodhi does?


----------



## mawasmada (May 9, 2021)

Happy mothers day to any mothers here!


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (May 9, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Happy mothers day to any mothers here!


Mother... tell your children not to smoke my weed. Tell them all they need to grow their own, both from clone and from seed. Motherrrrrr.


----------



## Sqwee (May 9, 2021)

I had my Headtrip plant marked as a female, turns out dude looked like a lady! I really like how responsive it was to training and the tight node spacing, so he's going into my cabinet for flowering out males and I'll be collecting some pollen for some chucks.


----------



## hillbill (May 9, 2021)

10 days and it’s 3/6 girls for Old Soul all seem fine. Look to be short bushy plants with leaves more wide than mid hybreeds. 

1 Lemon Lotus at 45 days, developing some sort of flower and citrus smell and burns my eyes up close. Buds like little cigars LSTed. Lots of trykes about 50% clear and making lots of white pistils.


----------



## sadboy92 (May 9, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> Bodhi is supportive of my working with his strains as well as everyone breeding with them how they please.


This was all that needed to be said. If Bodhi is cool with it, so are we.



Pupelle said:


> And as shocking as you may find it, Bodhi is cool with me, cause he is smart enough to think for himself and has saw things go down and knows what really happened, and that I didn't do anything wrong. Almost everybody knows this, but a few loud people like to spew bullshit cause they think others should suffer, even when they have not seen evidence of anything they are repeating and yelling about.


But when you go off on rants, they come off as tantrums (rumors aside).



Pupelle said:


> It's the only kindhearted way to be. Anyone is free to breed with and grow the seeds they get, in any way they want. It makes the plants happy too, they want to live on. Breeding especially with quality, improvement, or preservation in mind, is a great thing. Take your jealousy elsewhere... better yet, do something better yourself!
> 
> You guys are hilarious <3


And the combative positivity is a weird vibe.

Personally, I lost interest when your prices went up. In my humble opinion, it sent the wrong message.
Nice score on the BTxSSDD though, that's something I'm certainly jealous of.


----------



## Pupelle (May 9, 2021)

Every breeder has their own pricing structures and reasons for it. We all have different expenses and environments, methods, capabilities... some have teams and some do it all themselves... some are at great risk and some have legal facilities, both come with major expenses, etc. etc. etc. the list goes on and on and it is incredible that Bodhi packs are so affordable! Regardless, any breeder can charge whatever they want, and nobody is forcing anybody to buy it, period.

There are breeders charging $750 per pack, for 12 seeds right now. Some even a thousand a pack. Why would anybody complain, just don't buy it, just like that luxuruy car or luxury hand bag, its not for most people, and if some want it, that's their decision to make.

Personally I prefer seeds that are "fairly priced" which is going to be different depending on who is interpreting that price, of course. But, you can clone, breed with, as much as you want, so theoretically you can get value long lasting out of any breeers pack so long as there is a good plant in the seeds! 

@sadboy92 a "rant" or "tantrum" is all your own interpretations. No offense, but I am calm. I'm just saying words, and you can attach whatever emotions you want... people are projecting themselves on to others. Only sad/hurt/angry people act sad/hurt/angry toward others who are acting in genuine kindness... just saying. 

Breathe 




Nutbag Poster said:


> What was the flavor/aroma on that one? OG-kushy?
> 
> I don't know nuttin' about nuttin' with all this drama, but I don't see nuttin' wrong with using a special cut of BT SSDD in a cross with proper credit given. Seems like a mighty fine (and legit) idea to me.


It wasn't really kushy but that does come out in some of the progeny. The Black Triangle itself is much more og kush flavored than the BT x SSDD were. It was a hard to describe bright green sweet aroma in the BTxSSDD. To be fully honest I personally enjoyed BT alone better than the cross, but the cross was prettier, and everybody loved the flower a lot, very strong. Both were great. I can't wait to grow more Black Triangle.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 9, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> Yeah, Tenzin Kush (4) x Ancient OGView attachment 4897230
> was a really nice og kushy cross with special notes of jasmine and lilac. It's a Green Bodhi x Bodhi collab. Was also my best performer outdoors last season, massive plant with huge buds, super gooey and terpy, and very resistent to shitty weather too. Attached a pic from one of my indoor runs.
> 
> Black Triangle x SSDD was a very limited Bodhi release, and I posted photos of those somewhere in this thread when I grew it. Bodhi is supportive of my working with his strains as well as everyone breeding with them how they please. It's the only kindhearted way to be. Anyone is free to breed with and grow the seeds they get, in any way they want. It makes the plants happy too, they want to live on. Breeding especially with quality, improvement, or preservation in mind, is a great thing. Take your jealousy elsewhere... better yet, do something better yourself!
> ...


As much as you guys hate to admit it, hes right. There is nothing wrong with recreating a one-time-deal cross of BT x SSDD. Black triangle is a very impressive momma cut and it passes on those TK terps where TK alone would not. Ill bet it works great with SSDD. My Black Energy hunt produced some absolutely WILD and incredible phenos. That mom moved to the top of my hunting list after exploring that cross. Black Triangle x Strawberry Milk is one that will get a run over here soon.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 9, 2021)

Speaking of OGs, this is Phone Home, TK x Wookie 15. Real TK leaner on this one. She has those elusive sharpie terps, OG nutty funk, and a great citrus cleaner back end that I also detected on my terpenados. The wookie crosses have been really interesting to watch develop. Certain individuals are LOUD like this one, where others are generally lackluster and leafy. There are a select few individuals from each cross that get BIG and show great production potential, but the terps just don't show up. I can imagine that some growers would select these plants for yield, doing a massive disservice to the wookie 15 male. You want the middle ground phenos. Great leaf:calyx, easy defol, improved vigor and yield over mom, retained mom terps with a wookie spin on the nose. She comes down today, re veg begins, wash testing will start, and then smoke testing will be done in 4 weeks.



An example of a Wookie leaner in Lucky Wookie, Lucky Charms x Wookie 15. Lavender, more citrus cleaner notes, and a general sweet funk is what I'm getting off of these right now. There are fatter Lucky Charms phenos to be found, but they arent nearly as complex or appealing. If this one's bud can develop a bit more with improved size/density, she may be a solid candidate. Again, great Leaf:calyx ratio, loud as can be, excellent structure, etc.



And some of my keeper Bandiad Haze IX 3.0's from a 33 plant hunt. It has everything you could ever want except for a short flower time. 12-13 weeks if steered, 14 if you baby it. But these girls grow like nothing else I have seen. Absolutely incredible vigor, bud development, terps, taste, and high. Mild psychedelic effects if you over consume, extreme focus and productivity with a calm headspace at lower doses. This would be one of my "Stuck on a deserted island" strains, without a doubt.


----------



## sadboy92 (May 9, 2021)

"I didn't have time to write a short letter, so I wrote a long one instead." - Mark Twain
"Brevity is the soul of wit." - William Shakespeare



Pupelle said:


> Every breeder has their own pricing structures and reasons for it. We all have different expenses and environments, methods, capabilities... some have teams and some do it all themselves... some are at great risk and some have legal facilities, both come with major expenses, etc. etc. etc. the list goes on and on and it is incredible that Bodhi packs are so affordable! Regardless, any breeder can charge whatever they want, and nobody is forcing anybody to buy it, period.
> 
> There are breeders charging $750 per pack, for 12 seeds right now. Some even a thousand a pack. Why would anybody complain, just don't buy it, just like that luxuruy car or luxury hand bag, its not for most people, and if some want it, that's their decision to make.
> 
> ...


- MMS guy


----------



## sadboy92 (May 9, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> As much as you guys hate to admit it, hes right. There is nothing wrong with recreating a one-time-deal cross of BT x SSDD. Black triangle is a very impressive momma cut and it passes on those TK terps where TK alone would not. Ill bet it works great with SSDD. My Black Energy hunt produced some absolutely WILD and incredible phenos. That mom moved to the top of my hunting list after exploring that cross. Black Triangle x Strawberry Milk is one that will get a run over here soon.


meh, can't say I hate it, but I'm transiently bitter about how rare these packs are
the silver lining is that virtually all bodhi packs contain fire


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 9, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> meh, can't say I hate it, but I'm transiently bitter about how rare these packs are
> the silver lining is that virtually all bodhi packs contain fire


Not sure if Id worry too much about that cross. BT is better used with louder OG/sour/chem dominant males. The herbal/buttery terps of the SSDD would probably just take away from the BT cut. I can think of a million other crosses that I would pick over that one.


----------



## sadboy92 (May 9, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Not sure if Id worry too much about that cross. BT is better used with louder OG/sour/chem dominant males. The herbal/buttery terps of the SSDD would probably just take away from the BT cut. I can think of a million other crosses that I would pick over that one.


Strayfox did a few reversals of his “butter cut” of SSDD to HPK and William’s Wonder. Perhaps those are better matchups (outside of B’s ssdd dad)


----------



## dankbydrew (May 9, 2021)

What a circus, where do I get some peanuts?!

@Pupelle, looking good. Please unblock me on ig so I can follow along. I dint do nuthin, did I?! 

Damn, crushing it @AdvancedBuffalo. Really beautiful work.

Anyone get the sunshine 4 freebies from Bad Dawg wet yet?! The GG4 x Sunshine4 are very tempting... I feel like GG4 x SSDD was a crowd/OG favorite a minute ago. Maybe Copa...


----------



## GreenTools (May 9, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> LOL. I never stole anything, all my crosses give direct credit to the strain, breeder, etc. Don't believe he-said she-said crap... lies spread faster than the truth.
> 
> The Black Triangle x Sunshine Daydream parent is CLEARLY listed as I always do. Again, you guys are hilarious, believing rumors that change every month, about plants that are completely different from the plants in question. Get back to doing good things.
> 
> ...


Well, I guess Professor P, or anyone from Dynasty genetics are too busy to give a fuck these days...doesn't mean anything you read on the internet is legit these days...


----------



## YardG (May 10, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Anyone get the sunshine 4 freebies from Bad Dawg wet yet?! The GG4 x Sunshine4 are very tempting... I feel like GG4 x SSDD was a crowd/OG favorite a minute ago.


I have a six pack of those, but I decided not to pop any this go around, went with Snow Monkey instead.


----------



## lambchopedd (May 10, 2021)

Nice! The server’s back up.

In RIUs absence I finally made an Overgrow account. Kinda sucks that I can’t add MDS to the preservation thread(s)…. But hey, I get it. Back to RIU


----------



## MrGoldenNugz (May 10, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I'm not sticking up for them, but I've thought about crossing different Bodhi lines I know he'll never do himself. I'm betting many of us here would, so maybe that's it?
> I know they've got a bad rep, and I've not grown or planning on any of theirs, but I've seen what they did a lot actually.


I got 2 Lions Milk male's one had very fat indica leafs and had quite a bit of purple on him. And 3 fems that I'm growing now to find the best one. Not a lot to work with but still. Love this plant and want some seeds to go at if I have 2.
The males. The little one is a cut of the most indica looking.


----------



## raggyb (May 10, 2021)

Soulmate on the left, Strawberry goji on the right


----------



## joeko420 (May 10, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> What a circus, where do I get some peanuts?!
> 
> @Pupelle, looking good. Please unblock me on ig so I can follow along. I dint do nuthin, did I?!
> 
> ...


Really miss Copa around here. Wonder what happened to her? The farm was looking incredible on IG then...nothing.

In any case, I grew out a GG4xSSDD Outdoor last summer and it's an incredible cross. Relaxing but not tiring. Like a sweeter funked up SSDD. Vapor tastes like desert. Didn't clone like a dummy but still have half a pack to look through. 

I bet the BD freebie kills!


----------



## Stickyjones (May 10, 2021)

A little purple unicorn f5 action


----------



## SNEAKYp (May 10, 2021)

Granola Funk girls are starting to stack budsites and are remarkably similar in structure/size.



Uplift took a beating with a watering issue causing some drought conditions. It’s all fixed now and starting to swell up.



K4 X SL faced the same drought issues, but shrugged it off showing it’s outdoor pedigree.


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 10, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> @Pupelle, looking good. Please unblock me on ig so I can follow along. I dint do nuthin, did I?!
> 
> Anyone get the sunshine 4 freebies from Bad Dawg wet yet?! The GG4 x Sunshine4 are very tempting... I feel like GG4 x SSDD was a crowd/OG favorite a minute ago. Maybe Copa...


Funny how so many people get blocked on IG for doing nothing more than following both sides of a story--yet they only get blocked by "the innocent/did nothing wrong" side of the story.

GG4 x Sunshine 4 is one of the few I don't have. I'd be inclined to see what the Ma Gooey or The White crosses have in them. Or maybe Sunshine 4 x Cake Fighter to see what kinda Bodhi/Strayfox magic is in those beans.


----------



## dankbydrew (May 10, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Funny how so many people get blocked on IG for doing nothing more than following both sides of a story--yet they only get blocked by "the innocent/did nothing wrong" side of the story.
> 
> GG4 x Sunshine 4 is one of the few I don't have. I'd be inclined to see what the Ma Gooey or The White crosses have in them. Or maybe Sunshine 4 x Cake Fighter to see what kinda Bodhi/Strayfox magic is in those beans.


To be fair, I can come off as an ass and can certainly be a dick from time to time. Can’t always have some Bodhi on hand. 

And, oh dang! I didn’t realize Bad Dawg was using The White these days. Very cool. Hash it up.


----------



## george_clooney (May 10, 2021)

Grew out some soulmate. Absolute heat stressed the poor things and still came out with alot of purple. Got a proper exhaust system now so next round I should have some rad examples of the senescence fall colors fingers crossed. Alot of lemon as well as grape candy lavender also had some perfumes during the grow but haven't smelled any drying yet. Seemed to be two phenos a short green one (lavender leaning imo) and the taller ones turned purple. Short ones def made biggest nugs but the taller purple still had medium sized ones. Just smoked some popcorn nug and it's fire for sure. Hope all is well for everyone.


----------



## bodhipop (May 10, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Nice! The server’s back up.
> 
> In RIUs absence I finally made an Overgrow account. Kinda sucks that I can’t add MDS to the preservation thread(s)…. But hey, I get it. Back to RIU


Dude! I was going to ask if it happened to everyone. All night it was a weird feeling without you guys, same feeling as when your wifi or power goes out lol. I was over at IC Mag for the night but it just isn't the same.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 10, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Dude! I was going to ask if it happened to everyone. All night it was a weird feeling without you guys, same feeling as when your wifi or power goes out lol. I was over at IC Mag for the night but it just isn't the same.


I was scratching my head. I'm an addict. LOL. Checked, rechecked and reset all security settings. Glad I didn't buy that VPN I don't want. 

Glad we are back.


----------



## mawasmada (May 10, 2021)

joeko420 said:


> Really miss Copa around here. Wonder what happened to her? The farm was looking incredible on IG then...nothing.
> 
> In any case, I grew out a GG4xSSDD Outdoor last summer and it's an incredible cross. Relaxing but not tiring. Like a sweeter funked up SSDD. Vapor tastes like desert. Didn't clone like a dummy but still have half a pack to look through.
> 
> I bet the BD freebie kills!


I miss Copa here too. I was unaware Copa was a her though haha, ooops!
It's been some time now since Copa's last visit.


----------



## dankbydrew (May 10, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I miss Copa here too. I was unaware Copa was a her though haha, ooops!
> It's been some time now since Copa's last visit.


I had no idea either. Whoops. I believe they're just taking a break from the internet.


----------



## copkilller (May 10, 2021)

one of my two mango lotus, this one was harvested earlier than my other one, and was way bigger too. smells like unripe mangoes, it was "hard" to trim but it looks pretty


----------



## raytizzle (May 11, 2021)

Here are some Space Monkey phenos im hunting on my instagram.. if yall want to follow the journey, the instagram handle is "cannaray"


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 11, 2021)

raytizzle said:


> Here are some Space Monkey phenos im hunting on my instagram.. if yall want to follow the journey, the instagram handle is "cannaray"
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898460
> ...


I'm running 3 phenos now. One has issues and all undetermined. Mine will be here if of interest. Only 2.5 weeks today.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 11, 2021)

joeko420 said:


> Really miss Copa around here. Wonder what happened to her? The farm was looking incredible on IG then...nothing.
> 
> In any case, I grew out a GG4xSSDD Outdoor last summer and it's an incredible cross. Relaxing but not tiring. Like a sweeter funked up SSDD. Vapor tastes like desert. Didn't clone like a dummy but still have half a pack to look through.
> 
> I bet the BD freebie kills!


I can assure you that copa is a guy. Hahaha. Hes still just as active with the plant as he has always been. Hes just been taking a break from the internet. Im going to be collaborating with him on some projects this season. My hunted cuts, some other high clearance stuff, plus his males! It should be a fun time.


----------



## coolkid.02 (May 11, 2021)

MMS is the friend who dates your ex and sees nothing wrong cause you said you were cool with it...


----------



## BugattiOH (May 11, 2021)

copkilller said:


> one of my two mango lotus, this one was harvested earlier than my other one, and was way bigger too. smells like unripe mangoes, it was "hard" to trim but it looks pretty
> View attachment 4898379


Does that aroma translate to your palette? 
I have 20 seedlings of this going based off your run of this.


----------



## joeko420 (May 11, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I can assure you that copa is a guy. Hahaha. Hes still just as active with the plant as he has always been. Hes just been taking a break from the internet. Im going to be collaborating with him on some projects this season. My hunted cuts, some other high clearance stuff, plus his males! It should be a fun time.


Thanks for clarifying and glad to hear Copa is doing well! Not sure where I misremembered that.  

Looking forward to seeing what you GUYS come up with!


----------



## keiserrott (May 11, 2021)

How are these c


lambchopedd said:


> Had some repairmen directly in my space over the last couple weeks, and therefore had to stash everything I could to a friends attic (across town). It’s been tough on me mentally. Things are FINALLY returning to normal... it’ll probably be another 3wks before everything’s back up.
> 
> anyways. Here’s my 22 (2pks) of Mexican Death Sativa that I’m gonna open-pollinate. These were priority #1 when I had to evacuate.
> View attachment 4863544View attachment 4863545View attachment 4863546View attachment 4863547


How are these coming along?


----------



## keiserrott (May 11, 2021)

Did you post your post smoke findings?
If so, I missed it.


AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Yes on the Temple x Dragon Energy, popped 2 packs and am hunting through 8 females. Real nice tropical fruit/pine/sour notes on a few phenos, definitely keeper contenders. That room finishes in a week, so 3 weeks until testing. I hunted through 3 packs of the Bandaid Haze IX 3.0 and sifted through 18 females. They are all nice, but the best one was a 14 week finisher that was mostly A5 dominant with Cuban Black Haze notes in the background. Smells like onions/armpit/pine/wood/citrus with dove soap mixed in. Its honestly some of the best bud that I have ever smoked. Incredible, consistent, heady high with zero lethargy. Extremely medicinal for dealing with daytime brain fog and over-stimulation.


----------



## copkilller (May 11, 2021)

BugattiOH said:


> Does that aroma translate to your palette?
> I have 20 seedlings of this going based off your run of this.


it's not really cured... none of the jars i've tried have any flavor yet to be honest, usually i wait 3+ months to start smoking my jars, i'll do a smoke report on all my plants then, this is the "sativa" pheno, my other pheno had a more indica structure, easy to trim denser round buds and strong RIPE mango smell

you got 20 mango lotus? thats awesome, they were freebies right?


----------



## BugattiOH (May 11, 2021)

copkilller said:


> it's not really cured... none of the jars i've tried have any flavor yet to be honest, usually i wait 3+ months to start smoking my jars, i'll do a smoke report on all my plants then, this is the "sativa" pheno, my other pheno had a more indica structure, easy to trim denser round buds and strong RIPE mango smell
> 
> you got 20 mango lotus? thats awesome, they were freebies right?


Yeh man. They were freebs--2 packs, 22 seeds but 20 made it. Very vigorous and I can already see the SL dom solars. I don't expect much on the tongue but I sure hope they cure up dank/unique...


----------



## lambchopedd (May 11, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> How are these c
> 
> How are these coming along?


They’re coming along well. I decided to rid myself of the males that were mostly _“eh”_. Don’t worry they did their job… I just don’t see a need for pollen to still be flying. The females are fully pollinated and have a nice coating of resin. However only 3/10 had strong smells that range from sandalwood, pine, and what I can only describe as “_yep that’s pot_”. The younger ones may just be too young to put out volatile terps.

I’m revegging (5) males based solely on observable traits:

1. Huge. This one was a beast, early in sac production, and continuously dumped pollen. I chose him for being the biggest, having the biggest cluster formation, and his _shape_ was similar to most of his brothers

2. Dense clusters & squat structure. He was also an early one. He got the most attention when I posted my original pic. I chose him based on those features and because he was a crowd-favorite.

3. The red-stemmed male. He was the only to exhibit this. Plus he took longer to actually drop pollen, so I gave him a second chance. He also put off some strong stem-rubs.

4. Strange leaf & also large sac cluster. He had my eye from the beginning. If you saw one in my earlier pics where the leaf color looked _off_, that’s him. He also had a shorter stature which may be beneficial indoors moving forward.

5. Had the most vigor/side-branching naturally. He also had a large-ish sac cluster. He was the wild card.

I’m hoping by revegging I can uncover some resin production on the sacs &/or maybe some intersex traits that I can select away from. Idk, kinda just experimenting and manipulating nature really. The females got shoved off to a tent in a closet somewhere to finish; so far, zero issues with them.


----------



## GrowRijt (May 11, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> They’re coming along well. I decided to rid myself of the males that were mostly _“eh”_. Don’t worry they did their job… I just don’t see a need for pollen to still be flying. The females are fully pollinated and have a nice coating of resin. However only 3/10 had strong smells that range from sandalwood, pine, and what I can only describe as “_yep that’s pot_”. The younger ones may just be too young to put out volatile terps.
> 
> I’m revegging (5) males based solely on observable traits:
> 
> ...


Collect as much pollen as you can from these. Revegging males works very infrequently from my experience. If you get one to reveg it’s a special plant. I run almost all my males and micro pollenate quite a bit. I try and reveg my all stars and it’s a losing proposition. I reveg females all the time. My males go right for the dirt nap after nutting. Good luck.


----------



## copkilller (May 11, 2021)

BugattiOH said:


> Yeh man. They were freebs--2 packs, 22 seeds but 20 made it. Very vigorous and I can already see the SL dom solars. I don't expect much on the tongue but I sure hope they cure up dank/unique...


i think you should expect much on the tongue lol, i do, i had cinderella jack plants a while ago that were super mango-ey (very much like mango lotus) and tasted amazing


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 11, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Did you post your post smoke findings?
> If so, I missed it.


Im all over the place with smoke reports. I run through so much gear that Ive sorta lost the ability to document it all. Its gotten to the point where I just test everything, and when I find "the one", its fairly obvious. What do you want to know about?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 11, 2021)

Feels so good to finally post a Bodhi bud shot! I havent had anything of his in rotation for the last two rounds and I was missing you all here.. So I guess I just spammed with Doc D hype!

This Phone Home pheno is really nice. The TK seems to be making it through with its sharpie-funk terps and structure, while the Wookie sorta tacks on a burnt rubber lavender back end. Its great to see how well the Wookie 15 acts in its pairings. You would think that it would be overpowering because of how loud it is, but it seems to work well with more recessive/delicate traits. I think this is why it is so well regarded in Granola Funk and Space Monkey - Because it doesn't degrade what was so good about the females. Instead it just seems to add its own spin on the terps!

Lucky Wookie is finishing up and I dont think I like the Lucky Charms leaners. It reminds me too much of bland cake terps - Just sweet, not much going on. Big buds, but no nuance to the nose. There is a Wookie leaner that looks and smells freakin fabulous - Lavender rubber chem funk. She is still swelling and is GREASY. She will hit re-veg alongside the above Phone Home pheno.

Granola Funk is also finishing up and it also looks great. Again, the wookie seems to leave recessive traits in-tact that other males crush. Its is rare to see a forum cut cross where that OG-cookie-spice note is left alone.. But I smell it on a single pheno, but with a deep burning rubber funk. That specific plant will also head to re veg. The non-keepers ranged from large bud terp-less stackers to leafy-as-shit PM breeding nightmares. Gfunk seems to have a lot of hype, but I'm liking both Phone Home and Lucky Wookie more. That may very well change after dry/cure because I know how good that forum cut can taste. We will see!

Passionfruit Hashplant is on week 4 right now. Early resin rub/smelling my finger like an ape reveals heavy cedar and tropical melon notes. This lush female is super dominant. I think that is a great thing for a hashplant cross. Not so much for the poor wookie. But this has me looking more at Divine Intervention rather than Happy Trails. I could totally see the Lush just dominating the Wookie 15 male.


----------



## keiserrott (May 11, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Im all over the place with smoke reports. I run through so much gear that Ive sorta lost the ability to document it all. Its gotten to the point where I just test everything, and when I find "the one", its fairly obvious. What do you want to know about?


You mentioned hunting through 8 from females on the Temple x Dragon Energy.
I was wondering if you had a chance to smoke test yet?


----------



## keiserrott (May 11, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4899008
> 
> Feels so good to finally post a Bodhi bud shot! I havent had anything of his in rotation for the last two rounds and I was missing you all here.. So I guess I just spammed with Doc D hype!
> 
> ...


Beautiful plant. I just moved some Phone Home into flower for sexing. Given my rotation, the female will remain there thru fruit (males back into collection tent), with clones to be taken after some stretch on the ladies.
Please keep us posted on the phenos identified. 
Keep up the good work .


----------



## raytizzle (May 11, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm running 3 phenos now. One has issues and all undetermined. Mine will be here if of interest. Only 2.5 weeks today.


I popped 12 seeds and only 7 came out strong and vigorous. 4 of them were super slow and looked extremely bad so I just culled them out, 1 of them didn't even germinate. Probably because I've had the seeds for so long.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 12, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> You mentioned hunting through 8 from females on the Temple x Dragon Energy.
> I was wondering if you had a chance to smoke test yet?


I think I had 16 of those at the end on the hunt. On those, both the Dragon Energy and SSH will fight for dominance. The Haze C terps will come through on basically everything in the beginning, but the last 2 weeks is where you will see each plant transform into its own unique pheno/chemotype. You will get plants ranging from SSH/WW dominant sandalwood/citrus/melon/deep skunk to super bright Haze C/Sour D combinations.

When i was hunting these, I was looking for Haze C terps up front with sour/skunk/sweet pine on the back end. My choice keeper threw out those exact characteristics. If you are looking for something very specific from this cross, pop a large number and grow them all to the end. If you are open to anything as long as it is interesting, a single pack will do just fine and you will find some awesome stuff.

The high on the SSH/WW leaners is heavy and surprisingly strong. They had deep complex aromas of melon, funk, skunk, pepper, and pine. The pheno I selected had a more clear headed/uplifting high powered by the SSH/Sour D lineage, but with less overall potency than the SSH/WW leaning pheno. I ran the non-keepers and trim to unrefined BHO badder and the terp fraction was like 40%, absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## keiserrott (May 12, 2021)

Stellar review, thanks a lot.


----------



## freewanderer04 (May 12, 2021)

Thought you guys might be interested in this article. And we wonder if 10 year old seeds will germ! 
The New York Times: Seeds From a 142-Year-Old Science Experiment Have Sprouted.








One of the World’s Longest-Running Experiments Sends Up Sprouts (Published 2021)


After lying dormant in buried bottles for 142 years, 11 seeds germinated on the Michigan State University campus after scientists planted them.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 12, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> Thought you guys might be interested in this article. And we wonder if 10 year old seeds will germ!
> The New York Times: Seeds From a 142-Year-Old Science Experiment Have Sprouted.
> 
> 
> ...


If there is one thing I'm sure of it's that nature finds a way.


----------



## Boosky (May 12, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I can assure you that copa is a guy. Hahaha. Hes still just as active with the plant as he has always been. Hes just been taking a break from the internet. Im going to be collaborating with him on some projects this season. My hunted cuts, some other high clearance stuff, plus his males! It should be a fun time.


Yes HE is a big burley man. If you're talking about his Black Domina males, they are fire! Been running some of his Black Domina crosses for a bit and they are straight old school dank! Only had one out of many that didn't perform well for me but I will chalk that up as grower error not his seeds, I feel I didn't tend to her needs the way I should have. His Cookies Nior is some of the best tasting weed I've ever had. Glad to see someone with your skills partner up with him. I will be patiently waiting to see what you two have up your sleeve! Bodhi related, I've got a couple Black Triangle, couple White Lotus and couple Cougar Milk females so far. Also grabbed a couple White Lotus males that I got some pollen off of, I have seen more than one breeder use it so I thought what the heck. Gonna hit the White Lotus first for some F2's, then maybe Hollyweed and Chem Kesey. Honestly don't know yet cause I got Secret Chief also. Might just hit them all, I left lower branches on all just for this purpose. What do you guys and gals think?


----------



## Boosky (May 12, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4899008
> 
> Feels so good to finally post a Bodhi bud shot! I havent had anything of his in rotation for the last two rounds and I was missing you all here.. So I guess I just spammed with Doc D hype!
> 
> ...


Got all of those, thanks for the reports! Gonna run Passionfruit Hashplant and Peach Hashplant together and then do all the GSC Forum cut crosses, Granola Funk, Space Cake and Field Trip(also Eagle Scout from Greenpoint but thats the last I'll mention of that. Lol). Haven't heard much on the Lucky Wookie but I like the sweet ones so it might be right up my alley, potency has taken a back seat in my old age. I know I'll find something in Phone Home, at least I think I will, from other reviews of it like yours. Thanks again, now I know what to look for in these.


----------



## Sqwee (May 12, 2021)

Jabba's Stash clone put the Root Down


----------



## colocowboy (May 12, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Yes HE is a big burley man. If you're talking about his Black Domina males, they are fire! Been running some of his Black Domina crosses for a bit and they are straight old school dank! Only had one out of many that didn't perform well for me but I will chalk that up as grower error not his seeds, I feel I didn't tend to her needs the way I should have. His Cookies Nior is some of the best tasting weed I've ever had. Glad to see someone with your skills partner up with him. I will be patiently waiting to see what you two have up your sleeve! Bodhi related, I've got a couple Black Triangle, couple White Lotus and couple Cougar Milk females so far. Also grabbed a couple White Lotus males that I got some pollen off of, I have seen more than one breeder use it so I thought what the heck. Gonna hit the White Lotus first for some F2's, then maybe Hollyweed and Chem Kesey. Honestly don't know yet cause I got Secret Chief also. Might just hit them all, I left lower branches on all just for this purpose. What do you guys and gals think?


Yes


----------



## Boosky (May 12, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Jabba's Stash clone put the Root Down
> 
> View attachment 4899728


Love me some Beastie Boys! Junior and High school days. Yeah boooyyyyyyy!


----------



## Boosky (May 12, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Yes


Okie dokie, will do.


----------



## copkilller (May 12, 2021)

Purple Wookie V2
not sampled yet waiting on the cure but smells of sweeeeet berry pie and calf diarrhea, strong amazing smell, most pungent jar i've ever grown


----------



## DonPetro (May 12, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Purple Wookie V2
> not sampled yet waiting on the cure but smells of sweeeeet berry pie and calf diarrhea, strong amazing smell, most pungent jar i've ever grown
> View attachment 4899854


Looks freakin amazing, dude!!


----------



## Sqwee (May 12, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Love me some Beastie Boys! Junior and High school days. Yeah boooyyyyyyy!


So do I, it may be strange but its a ritual for me to play that song to cuts I'm trying to root lol

Jabba's Stash day 16 of 12/12, tight node spacing, stem rub is kind of green with a basic "yea thats pot" smell. I'm hoping she'll develop more of a nose deeper into flower.




TT NL#6 x Appalachia day 16 12/12, stem rub is offensive, it smells like baby shit with a little bit of pine. I had a friend do a stem rub as well and they pulled their face back in disgust and said "It smells like shit!". Not for your new school fruity strain lovers, this is some old school gas and I'm loving it


----------



## SimpleBox (May 12, 2021)

Is it safe to say that anything Bodhi puts out that’s ‘V2’ is special?
Anyone know his thinking on V2 releases.


----------



## TWOMP (May 12, 2021)

In need of black triangle seeds


----------



## ncali (May 12, 2021)

In discussion with a friend to indentify the more asthetically pleasing bud. I like the top, he likes the second....













Mother's Milk, Getting closer...


----------



## Bears_win (May 13, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> What a circus, where do I get some peanuts?!
> 
> @Pupelle, looking good. Please unblock me on ig so I can follow along. I dint do nuthin, did I?!
> 
> ...


 Popped some seeds of The white x sunshine 4 
That was a freebie from bad dawg. I was gonna give them to a buddy. he like white bud ( he tripped out over sharkshock which was completely WHITE and always appreciates unique)

You think there’s some magic in them ? I’ve heard of bad dawg but never run his work or seen it before.


----------



## mawasmada (May 13, 2021)

Bears_win said:


> Popped some seeds of The white x sunshine 4
> That was a freebie from bad dawg. I was gonna give them to a buddy. he like white bud ( he tripped out over sharkshock which was completely WHITE and always appreciates unique)
> 
> You think there’s some magic in them ? I’ve heard of bad dawg but never run his work or seen it before.


IMHO you'll be very pleasantly suprised. Bad Dawg gear is good stuff. Wait and see.


----------



## SNEAKYp (May 13, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> Is it safe to say that anything Bodhi puts out that’s ‘V2’ is special?
> Anyone know his thinking on V2 releases.


V2 is a reproduction of the seed run with the same strains, but one or both different individuals from those gene pools. Knowing how he works, I’d guess the mother plant is the different individual and the father is the same as the V1 cross.


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 13, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> V2 is a reproduction of the seed run with the same strains, but one or both different individuals from those gene pools.


I many cases, yes but I think not all. In some cases I think Mr. B just wanted to reuse the name for something that also fits the name. For example, Sky Lotus v1 was Endless Sky F2 x Snow Lotus. The Sky Lotus that most of us recognize is actually the v2, which is Skywalker OG x Snow Lotus. I'm not so sure Endless Sky and Skywalker OG come from the same gene pool, though they definitely have the male Snow Lotus as their common link.


----------



## Bears_win (May 13, 2021)

Nursery hoop house 

pic 1 is overview they are in 7gallon pots about 3’ tall untopped ready to transplant into their homes.


Blue sunshine big leaf , they get really large leafs when they are small like this. Once they start growing they crank out quantity.



banana spliff with a larval ladybug mid metamorphosis on the leaf

ancient OG check how purp the stem is .. plant is 100% in peak health , this is just mutant genes 

this is the same ancient on the right with a symbiotic genetics greasebucket next to it .. you can really see the difference purple stem vs green.


----------



## keiserrott (May 13, 2021)

Bears_win said:


> Nursery hoop house
> 
> pic 1 is overview they are in 7gallon pots about 3’ tall untopped ready to transplant into their homes.
> View attachment 4900318
> ...


The plants look fantastic, please keep us posted as they progress.


----------



## mr. childs (May 13, 2021)

i peek in here from time to time. didn't really have anything to post worthy of the level that the majority of you all exert. 

here are some boring pics hoping this is & will be a great season for all.
the red cups are pleiadian love nest crosses that i think are finally becoming acclimated to their environment.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (May 14, 2021)

Time Bandit #1 (Hashplant pheno, Afghan dom. effects)

8.5 weeks flower
LOOKS Frosty, leafy, airy.

SMELLS Stinky like rubber cement, tires and bologna lunch meat.

DOSAGE 1-2 inhales. Very potent, a strong 10-minute "creeper". Instant stress-relief but 10 minutes to feel full heavy effects.

EFFECTS The Mind is calm, content, peaceful and stress-free. Instantly put me in a much better mood.
The Body feels very relaxed, loose, and lazy. Made me want to lay down; NOT a good medication while at work! After a while i felt sleepiness and non-functionality. I had a few hits w a cup of coffee, then went back to bed LOL.

RECOMMENDATION Great relaxing medication for after work or Nighttime use.
I really enjoy these strong Indica effects of great stress relief and very relaxing body. Now i'm really interested to try the other Hashplant fathered crosses.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (May 14, 2021)

BTW all sun-grown and organic. Just for me and Mrs. Whisperer so it's quality over quantity. The buds have not been trimmed at all, as i like to trim After slow-drying and curing.


Time Bandit #2 (WiFi OG pheno, Thai dom. effects)

9 weeks flower
LOOKS Frosty, small, dense.

SMELLS Fresh like rosemary, eucalyptus and cooking herbs. But is missing the gas citrus terps i love in other OGs.

DOSAGE 2-4 inhales. Potent, comes on smoothly over 1-3 min.

EFFECTS The Mind is mildly uplifted, motivated but also at-ease and focused. A peaceful but not too stimulating OG-like feeling.
The Body feels comfortable with some distraction from pain.

RECOMMENDATION Good functional medication for work or Daytime use.
But i feel The White adds potency to WiFi but has fewer terpenes than most other OGs so i instead prefer the more flavorful and complex Goji OG, Skywalker, Larry or SFV OGs.


----------



## blueberryrose (May 14, 2021)

Hi guise look at my Banana Spliff f2s

As for my harvest it's still wayyy too early in the cure, buds have only been in the jar 4 days or so now.

BUT! That didn't stop me from rolling a nice spliff of the stuff and heading to my sunny backyard. POW! Already not bad for taste and a nice relaxing strong stone. (granted I did notice my heart racing a couple times, feels good maing)
Next one going in. Of the cuts I kept this one is probably my fave and the bushiest by far. Flipping soon.

Have a good weekend everyone. Here's hoping DOGE goes to the moon 

BR


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 14, 2021)

A hello and intentions of mischievous mayhem as we enter our Friday. LOl. 

Just an honest what's up for you here. Demonstrating poor starter conditions can be done. 

I lost several seeds. All my fault and one to the cat. Both another lesson. My 3 Space monkeys popped quick. I damaged root tip in my stupidity on one. Then put in full sun @ 45F. I tried. Jabbas Stash and Northern times Dragon, Can I call it Northern Cross?, are great. Seedsman WW auto is mad but going. Transplanting and topping a few tomorrow. I'll post when damage shows. LOL. 

Best of the eve to all. Cheers and peace.


----------



## Tiflis (May 15, 2021)

Waiting on 2 Anodyne from Afterthought Autos to break the ground. Why post in here? Because their mom was a broke-ass doctor, who could not afford to buy shoes 
BTW, they are supposed to be photoperiod, not autos.


----------



## hillbill (May 15, 2021)

Barefoot Doctor


----------



## dankbydrew (May 15, 2021)

Eden Transmission holding on tight. Getting new shoes. Guessing they’re going to explode.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (May 15, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> LOL. I never stole anything, all my crosses give direct credit to the strain, breeder, etc. Don't believe he-said she-said crap... lies spread faster than the truth.
> 
> The Black Triangle x Sunshine Daydream parent is CLEARLY listed as I always do. Again, you guys are hilarious, believing rumors that change every month, about plants that are completely different from the plants in question. Get back to doing good things.
> 
> ...


you’re the opposite of what Bodhi Seeds represents, and the community has repeatedly called you out not because they’re jealous or hating (victim mentality), but because honest people can’t just sit by and tolerate people like you who steal others work/rename strains and market them as your own capital gains, while spewing pseudo-hippy “good vibes, super special, unique” lingo; You throw those words around so often it’s comical. Respected breeders don’t just make up stuff about you for no reason, and you know exactly why you got bad press. Stop playing stupid and acting the victim. I’ve observed your behavior for years and your mass marketing IG scheme (10+ posts daily) trying SO hard to convince unknowing buyers of your nonsense. I respect your efforts in your hustle, but you do it the wrong way, by being dishonest and stealing peoples hard work and passing it off as your own/making up cool back stories to cast a narrative. The people will always call out others if they’re not being honest. And you just block people from IG who try to inform others of your dishonesty, to keep covering your tracks. Sorry but this has to be known.


----------



## k0rps (May 15, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> View attachment 4901898Eden Transmission holding on tight. Getting new shoes. Guessing they’re going to explode.


Yes, major hybrid vigor! Keep us updated, would love to see how they turn out!


----------



## The Pipe (May 15, 2021)

CherryLimeRicky43 said:


> Mike , you’re the opposite of what Bodhi Seeds represents, and the community has repeatedly called you out not because they’re jealous or hating (victim mentality), but because honest people can’t just sit by and tolerate people like you who steal others work/rename strains and market them as your own capital gains, while spewing pseudo-hippy “good vibes, super special, unique” lingo; You throw those words around so often it’s comical. Respected breeders don’t just make up stuff about you for no reason, and you know exactly why you got bad press. Stop playing stupid and acting the victim. I’ve observed your behavior for years and your mass marketing IG scheme (10+ posts daily) trying SO hard to convince unknowing buyers of your nonsense. I respect your efforts in your hustle, but you do it the wrong way, by being dishonest and stealing peoples hard work and passing it off as your own/making up cool back stories to cast a narrative. The people will always call out others if they’re not being honest. And you just block people from IG who try to inform others of your dishonesty, to keep covering your tracks. Sorry but this has to be known.


This needs hundreds of likes


----------



## JC77/505 (May 15, 2021)

Hi new here but was searching for posts that had anything to do with red sap. This is my first grow and its a bag seed. I was topping it a few days ago and blood red sap came out from every cut. Can someone tell me more about this strain. Shes 2 months in veg and shes growing much faster and alot more healthy than the 3 other plants started at same time from random bag seed. Shes also been showing sex for a while now and the other plants are not. Any help would be great.


----------



## dankbydrew (May 15, 2021)

JC77/505 said:


> Hi new here but was searching for posts that had anything to do with red sap. This is my first grow and its a bag seed. I was topping it a few days ago and blood red sap came out from every cut. Can someone tell me more about this strain. Shes 2 months in veg and shes growing much faster and alot more healthy than the 3 other plants started at same time from random bag seed. Shes also been showing sex for a while now and the other plants are not. Any help would be great.View attachment 4901999


We can tell you it’s a bag seed. There’s various factors that can cause red sap afaik. I found one when I hit GAS (Mac x Starfighter) with some Terpenado pollen.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (May 16, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> View attachment 4901898Eden Transmission holding on tight. Getting new shoes. Guessing they’re going to explode.


You have a caterpillar attacking your roo.... oh, wait, those are the roots.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (May 16, 2021)

JC77/505 said:


> Hi new here but was searching for posts that had anything to do with red sap. This is my first grow and its a bag seed. I was topping it a few days ago and blood red sap came out from every cut. Can someone tell me more about this strain. Shes 2 months in veg and shes growing much faster and alot more healthy than the 3 other plants started at same time from random bag seed. Shes also been showing sex for a while now and the other plants are not. Any help would be great.


The sap is red because the plant has been possessed by the souls of those who lost their lives in the failed and costly war on drugs.


----------



## mawasmada (May 16, 2021)

JC77/505 said:


> Hi new here but was searching for posts that had anything to do with red sap. This is my first grow and its a bag seed. I was topping it a few days ago and blood red sap came out from every cut. Can someone tell me more about this strain. Shes 2 months in veg and shes growing much faster and alot more healthy than the 3 other plants started at same time from random bag seed. Shes also been showing sex for a while now and the other plants are not. Any help would be great.View attachment 4901999


Given that there are strains from nearly every region that can bleed red sap if a large enough pheno hunt us done, you're asking what seems like an impossible question. I'd think the best you're going to get other than your supplier telling what was in the bag, is guesswork...from any of us.
I started with bagseed, and still love the mystery sometimes, but knowing what you're growing is cool too and it's really hard with bagseed.


----------



## TWest65 (May 16, 2021)

Had to grab a few more pics of the Soul Mate #2, before she came down.


----------



## copkilller (May 16, 2021)

I'm at day 24 from planting the seeds of a 82 seeds pheno hunt that's mostly bodhi, 12/12 light schedule the whole time and i'm already killing males and have confirmed females, at day 24, pretty cool! those are some of the males
1 gal pots recycled soil


----------



## copkilller (May 16, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> Had to grab a few more pics of the Soul Mate #2, before she came down.
> View attachment 4902391
> 
> View attachment 4902393


ah man i love that bud structure, in LA we only see gassy golfballs nugs for sale, when you pull out a bag of this people can't believe its weed


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 16, 2021)

DL 12 seeds super fast to crack and push up. Like about half of the time it takes an "average" seed.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (May 16, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> Had to grab a few more pics of the Soul Mate #2, before she came down.
> View attachment 4902391
> 
> View attachment 4902393


Love those nested calyxes and fox tails. Gives it such a crazy look. Amazing. Please let us know how she smokes!


----------



## Pupelle (May 16, 2021)

CherryLimeRicky43 said:


> Sorry but this has to be known.


You seem a bit confused. I never stole or renamed shit, and if you believe baseless lies with no proof, your perception will certainly be skewed as it is. Don't spread false information you know nothing about. 

There's literally no proof because none of it is true. You can ask people for proof and theyll get mad at you for asking. That says a lot.

If you grow any of the strains in question that people have claimed were renamed, they are nothing like the plants they claim them to be. Different terps, sensitivities, effects, etc. etc.

This is really not the place for a discussion like this, it's irrelevant to Bodhi Seeds, isn't it? I'm on good terms with Bodhi and he gave me seeds to work with, so yeah, if people are seeing it differently maybe they should check their own ego and perception. I've done nothing wrong and am being nice and friendly. If you don't like it, ignore it. I don't mind. Just don't spew lies about others that you know nothing about, because people who don't look into the truth might believe your nonsense.


----------



## keiserrott (May 16, 2021)

Another superb smoke report. Bravo 


The Bud Whisperer said:


> BTW all sun-grown and organic. Just for me and Mrs. Whisperer so it's quality over quantity. The buds have not been trimmed at all, as i like to trim After slow-drying and curing.
> 
> View attachment 4900955
> Time Bandit #2 (WiFi OG pheno, Thai dom. effects)
> ...


----------



## GreenTools (May 16, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> You seem a bit confused. I never stole or renamed shit, and if you believe baseless lies with no proof, your perception will certainly be skewed as it is. Don't spread false information you know nothing about.
> 
> There's literally no proof because none of it is true. You can ask people for proof and theyll get mad at you for asking. That says a lot.
> 
> ...


After the whole Dynasty Genetics Debacle , of which you denied your "Star Pupil" came from....it was proof that I, or any of my teams were not going to proceed with any of your "work". And stop disgracing Massachusetts by pretending you are legitimate.


----------



## dankbydrew (May 16, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> After the whole Dynasty Genetics Debacle , of which you denied your "Star Pupil" came from....it was proof that I, or any of my teams were going to proceed with any of your "work". And stop disgracing Massachusetts by pretending you are legitimate.


Yeah, pretty sure I got banned for calling out that the Acapulco Gold was originally worked by Bodhi and Woodstock and it was in bad taste to sell gifted landrace strains... FeelsWeirdMan. Been gifted a couple packs from the family since.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 16, 2021)

A happy thought for all. And a shameless self plug. For humor always. Man do we need it. 

My girls settled right in. Hoping those starving monkeys get some green before I can start my PH and PPM. I'd actually start them in 50/50 soil/ coco. Typical crazy eaters. LOL. 

I do have a tip. Avoid those paper starter pots. Water terribly. Hard to remove and unsure of compatibility with my mix. 

Didn't top yet. What the heck. Long road ahead. 2 days and I get to find their limits. 

TY to my gracious and forever appreciated donors. Never a cost beyond a smile and wave if I ever encounter those I help through the help I've been given. 

Plants before profit. 

Peace all.


----------



## TugthePup (May 16, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Yeah, pretty sure I got banned for calling out that the Acapulco Gold was originally worked by Bodhi and Woodstock and it was in bad taste to sell gifted landrace strains... FeelsWeirdMan. Been gifted a couple packs from the family since.


Buying Acapulco Gold is probably be the only way i will get my hands on the strain. Its like a moby dick that boom will be released soon. It does suck but ill be waiting anxiously.


----------



## keiserrott (May 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A happy thought for all. And a shameless self plug. For humor always. Man do we need it.
> 
> My girls settled right in. Hoping those starving monkeys get some green before I can start my PH and PPM. I'd actually start them in 50/50 soil/ coco. Typical crazy eaters. LOL.
> 
> ...


One love.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (May 16, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> You seem a bit confused. I never stole or renamed shit, and if you believe baseless lies with no proof, your perception will certainly be skewed as it is. Don't spread false information you know nothing about.
> 
> There's literally no proof because none of it is true. You can ask people for proof and theyll get mad at you for asking. That says a lot.
> 
> ...


You’re right about that, this isn’t the place for you to be spouting off again with your victim attitude. We all know the truth by now Pupelle aka MassMedicalSeeds. This community won’t stand for it; We do our homework. Have a good day sir


----------



## mathed (May 16, 2021)

Bears_win said:


> Popped some seeds of The white x sunshine 4
> That was a freebie from bad dawg. I was gonna give them to a buddy. he like white bud ( he tripped out over sharkshock which was completely WHITE and always appreciates unique)
> 
> You think there’s some magic in them ? I’ve heard of bad dawg but never run his work or seen it before.


Pop those beans, BD puts out some GOOD stuff. Got a SS4 x Purple Sunnystar going and just finished a SS4 x Long Bottom Leaf.


----------



## k0rps (May 16, 2021)

Bodhi's Vietnamese x Afghan, Day 28


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (May 16, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Another superb smoke report. Bravo


Thank You for your very kind words! ALL of you here continually inspire me to "up my game" in growing the good herb.

Wishing i had taken pix of the 2 plants, they were flowered at only 4 inches tall but were frosty top to bottom. Bodhi strains have some of the best vigor, root growth and resin output of the many breeders i have grown since 1990 or so (medicating w herb since 1984). Cheers to you all!


----------



## dankbydrew (May 16, 2021)

k0rps said:


> Bodhi's Vietnamese x Afghan, Day 28
> View attachment 4902689


Looking good!! How's the stretch been?!


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (May 16, 2021)

k0rps said:


> Bodhi's Vietnamese x Afghan, Day 28
> View attachment 4902689


Beautiful plant. Are these testers?


----------



## k0rps (May 16, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Looking good!! How's the stretch been?!


The stretch is real. Can be managed by training, easily bounces back from any training or trauma.

VA was transplanted into 5gal from 1gal pots around the same time they were flipped. At first, placed on a risers to catch-up to the rest of the canopy. Within ~23 days flower the risers were removed. She is continuing to stretch. 

Main shoot was not topped but supercropped, auxins sent to lower branches and still it keeps a symmetrical shape. Could show the knot at a later point. Still figuring out the best way to manage its growth.

The hybrid vigor is crazy wild ~ I am thoroughly impressed! Easy to care for, roots well, beautiful structure, pest resistant (fall run outdoor) and the smells..........! That's a whole other level. Sweet lemony tarts comes to mind but could be explained as more 'in-depth' or 'rich'. 

Wishing you luck and joy with your Transmission to Eden, danksB!


----------



## Pupelle (May 16, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> After the whole Dynasty Genetics Debacle , of which you denied your "Star Pupil" came from....it was proof that I, or any of my teams were not going to proceed with any of your "work". And stop disgracing Massachusetts by pretending you are legitimate.


Star Pupil has nothing to do with Dynasty or the three other breeders who claim it came from them, who all have entirely different lines. do you not see the hypocrisy? If it was stolen there's still 3 breeders lying saying it was theirs... impossible. It's all junk. It can't be all of them. In fact it is none of them. Grow the plants and see for yourself. 

Many have called out the liars and haters for their bullshit. If you believe it, it's your loss.

Bodhi sent me more Acapulco Gold after my first release, he saw it all go down and is on my side. And I have his blessing to work with them and release them, fyi. Will even be donating a bunch to a great charity from that  very soon! 

The Acapulco Gold is an amazing plant. Very grateful to Bodhi.

Grateful for the haters too... I turn everything into motivation. No matter how frustrating it is when people lie about you and try to take you down, it's ultimately transmuted into positive energy, motivation, etc. etc.  I am not playing victim, I don't give a fuck. I have plenty to be happy about. Sure people have spread lies about me, they do about nearly every successful breeder, even Bodhi has haters who are full of shit too and have no clue what they're talking about. 

Peace.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 16, 2021)

Honestly folks? I come here as a humble ignorant grower compared to many. I get my props. But always a thread of warmth. Bummed my alerts are debates. I'm not aware of either side's story. Can we get back to sun, fun and maybe buds? Bohdi is none of the things displayed as I perceive. 

Honest best to all and this is the almost last respite on the forum. 

TY to all.


----------



## wakawaka (May 17, 2021)

Agreed. All of these long winded, self-serving responses are super boring. Anyone in the right wouldn’t feel the need to defend themselves this much. He doesn’t realize this is a big part of why this drama continues. He’s showing his true energy. Why deal with any of it. Back to Bodhi.


----------



## Qube (May 17, 2021)

wakawaka said:


> Agreed. All of these long winded, self-serving responses are super boring. Anyone in the right wouldn’t feel the need to defend themselves this much. He doesn’t realize this is a big part of why this drama continues. He’s showing his true energy. I wouldn’t touch MMS with a ten foot pole. Back to Bodhi.



You have a 10 foot pole?!?! 



http://imgur.com/U5yHKPJ


----------



## JMcG (May 17, 2021)

Alright, alright, alright.... 
as requested, Bodhi test results! I’ll just do a couple now to see if it formats itself properly.


----------



## k0rps (May 17, 2021)

When a seed or cut comes with certain agreements or reservations, they 'should' be honored.. if one has full permission to use/breed ~ there really isn't a problem.

Perhaps another thread can be started for star-wars debates. Seems like a popular subject. It would be good to get more perspectives on the situation as well.. The continued drama is entertaining, but clogging up the bodhi thread. Thanks


----------



## JMcG (May 17, 2021)

Well, that worked well. 
Here’s another...


----------



## SNEAKYp (May 17, 2021)

JMcG said:


> Well, that worked well.
> Here’s another...
> View attachment 4902883View attachment 4902884


You are the best! Thanks for coming through on these. What a wonderful addition to this thread. Super cool!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 17, 2021)

JMcG said:


> Well, that worked well.
> Here’s another...
> View attachment 4902883View attachment 4902884


Wow! This is awesome! You can post about 50 more of these if you've got 'em. What a nice payoff after slogging through all the off-topic foolishness.


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 17, 2021)

Bodhi is generally highly regarded as one of the nicest, most genuine breeders people have met or worked with. It would be best not to misrepresent Bodhi's niceness as either his direct or indirect support or his directly or indirectly condoning any actions. 

According to Bodhi's posts on other forums, Acapulco Gold was gifted to Bodhi from Liquid Kid, who received it from his mentor. The preservation work was already done by the time Bodhi received the AG seeds. Bodhi was able to do a seed expansion from the seeds he was gifted. By all accounts, the seeds he gave away were never meant to be sold, only freely shared via additional seed expansions or used as a building block in other projects--hence Bodhi giving the AG seeds as Nierika freebies rather than selling them. We all know he could have made a mint selling it under his Nierika line.


----------



## dankbydrew (May 17, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Bodhi is generally highly regarded as one of the nicest, most genuine breeders people have met or worked with. It would be best not to misrepresent Bodhi's niceness as either his direct or indirect support or his directly or indirectly condoning any actions.
> 
> According to Bodhi's posts on other forums, Acapulco Gold was gifted to Bodhi from Liquid Kid, who received it from his mentor. The preservation work was already done by the time Bodhi received the AG seeds. Bodhi was able to do a seed expansion from the seeds he was gifted. By all accounts, the seeds he gave away were never meant to be sold, only freely shared via additional seed expansions or used as a building block in other projects--hence Bodhi giving the AG seeds as Nierika freebies rather than selling them. We all know he could have made a mint selling it under his Nierika line.


Well said. It was my understanding Woodstock Farmacy was also in on the mix with providing seeds to MMS and was upset with how things went down. It was two years ago and I was banned after Prof P liked my comments so I'm not sure if they made up, guessing not.


----------



## dankbydrew (May 17, 2021)

Aruba. Leaves are really unique for a “Sativa.”


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 17, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Well said. It was my understanding Woodstock Farmacy was also in on the mix with providing seeds to MMS and was upset with how things went down. It was two years ago and I was banned after Prof P liked my comments so I'm not sure if they made up, guessing not.


I'm not going to search for the info (mostly because IG is a PITA to search even if you know which exact post you're looking for), but I believe Woodstock Farmacy may have also gotten his AG seeds directly from Liquid Kid under the same understanding as Bodhi, where they could be reproduced and gifted, but not sold. 

Aside from that, the rest of the story belongs in an MMS thread rather than the Bodhi thread.


----------



## bongrip101 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## gringocook (May 17, 2021)

Excited to have some Dreadbread going in the full season outdoor lineup! In the earth, organic in the desert southwest.


----------



## mawasmada (May 17, 2021)

gringocook said:


> Excited to have some Dreadbread going in the full season outdoor lineup! In the earth, organic in the desert southwest.View attachment 4903030


I want to lay down and cuddle her.


----------



## copkilller (May 17, 2021)

gringocook said:


> Excited to have some Dreadbread going in the full season outdoor lineup! In the earth, organic in the desert southwest.View attachment 4903030


so this is going to be a tree right? have you done other ones? would love to see more of that desert grow!


----------



## hillbill (May 17, 2021)

5 Bing beans to the Viva sauna. Strong shit, not the first run!

3 girls from 6 Old Soul plants at 19 days bushy enough to LST. Seem to be happy.

1 Lemon Lotus at 46 days with mostly white pistils. Lemon odors more prominent now, the Lemon G crosses like Lemon Hashplant v2 and Lemon Wookie v2 also seem to carry the “Lemon” from growing to drying and throw ugh cure to smoke or vape. Not a big plant but nice.


----------



## mawasmada (May 17, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 5 Bing beans to the Viva sauna. Strong shit, not the first run!
> 
> 3 girls from 6 plants at 19 days bushy enough to LST. Seem to be happy.
> 
> 1 Lemon Lotus at 46 days with mostly white pistils. Lemon odors more prominent now, the Lemon G crosses like Lemon Hashplant v2 and Lemon Wookie v2 also seem to carry the “Lemon” from growing to drying and through cure to smoke or vape. Not a big plant but nice.


I should get some Lemon Wookie v2. I bet she staaaanks! I just grabbed some Lemon G bx1. I may bounce it off a Lemon Lotus or Lemon Wookie v2


----------



## gringocook (May 17, 2021)

copkilller said:


> so this is going to be a tree right? have you done other ones? would love to see more of that desert grow!


My first time with Bodhi! Not my first with tree growing, but I am new to taking pics. I’ll be updating this Dread grow for sure.


----------



## mawasmada (May 17, 2021)

gringocook said:


> Excited to have some Dreadbread going in the full season outdoor lineup! In the earth, organic in the desert southwest.View attachment 4903030


Those beautiful thin leaves have convinced me to grab a pack(likely 2) of those this week. Lemon Wookie v2...later.


----------



## GreenTools (May 17, 2021)

TT NL#6× appy at 2 weeks of 12/12....will do massive pruning next week and take a pic so you can see the structure easier.....


----------



## mawasmada (May 17, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> View attachment 4903183 TT NL#6× appy at 2 weeks of 12/12....will do massive pruning next week and take a pic so you can see the structure easier.....


Is that a home built aeroponic system?


----------



## mawasmada (May 17, 2021)

gringocook said:


> Excited to have some Dreadbread going in the full season outdoor lineup! In the earth, organic in the desert southwest.View attachment 4903030


Those beautiful thin leaves have convinced me to grab a pack(likely 2) of those this week. Lemon Wookie v2...later.


----------



## crisnpropa (May 17, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> View attachment 4903183 TT NL#6× appy at 2 weeks of 12/12....will do massive pruning next week and take a pic so you can see the structure easier.....


Niiice!

Is that a stinkbud system?

How's your yields?


----------



## GreenTools (May 17, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Ohh shit so
> 
> Niiice!
> 
> ...


That's where it started from. Made my own reservoirs out of 1/2" pvc sheets that sit underneath the frames, so I could still hold 15 gallons with reduced head height (for sativas) and reduced footprint by having the rez at the end.... also made my own cob leds using Vero 29s a few years ago...depending on strains, I can pull 5 elbows max, in 5 units under 3 640w diy cobs....but I don't run for production, more about "the sift".....


----------



## hillbill (May 17, 2021)

My 3/6 girls are Old Soul, didn’t list above at first, typical stoner error.


----------



## Sqwee (May 17, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> View attachment 4903183 TT NL#6× appy at 2 weeks of 12/12....will do massive pruning next week and take a pic so you can see the structure easier.....


Can't wait to see how yours comes out, I have one in veg and one in flower right now. The one in veg has a structure very similar to yours.


----------



## crisnpropa (May 17, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> That's where it started from. Made my own reservoirs out of 1/2" pvc sheets that sit underneath the frames, so I could still hold 15 gallons with reduced head height (for sativas) and reduced footprint by having the rez at the end.... also made my own cob leds using Vero 29s a few years ago...depending on strains, I can pull 5 elbows max, in 5 units under 3 640w diy cobs....but I don't run for production, more about "the sift".....


Sorry, if I'm making assumptions:

Do you run it perpetually, the way stinkbud suggests? ( harvest every 3 weeks).

And is that 5 elbows one run or 5 per 3 weeks?

Very impressive. I'd like to emulate.


----------



## crisnpropa (May 17, 2021)




----------



## GreenTools (May 17, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Can't wait to see how yours comes out, I have one in veg and one in flower right now. The one in veg has a structure very similar to yours.


I have 3 or 4 females, couple of which were finicky, and behind on size but will see how the bud is....have cuts and another pack if something is great....really just expecting the typical nl x Chemdog to show up...


----------



## GreenTools (May 17, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Sorry, if I'm making assumptions:
> 
> Do you run it perpetually, the way stinkbud suggests? ( harvest every 3 weeks).
> 
> ...


Depends on how much time I want to spend on trimming! I do more pheno hunting than production....so typically yield is more like 12 zip per unit, per cycle (8-10 weeks).... Blood orange was massive, over 1 elbow per unit, and taking down 1 unit every couple of weeks was time consuming. So my focus has been working/hunting for a couple of ventures... phenos that work for outdoors in New England area, high cbd/low thc for extract/etc, and my personal collection... I outsource a bunch to a few other locals to see what works in our area, we essentially are a small collective now....


----------



## GreenTools (May 17, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> View attachment 4903243


Nice collection!


----------



## The Mantis (May 17, 2021)

Small 2x4 testing tent here in 4" clone pots. G= Acapulco Gold. L= Lower Ulleri Annapurna Nepali Himalaya, RK= Rajasthani Space Probe. One of the AG's outgrew the tent even after 3x 90degree stem bends. It just kept on going up nothing could stop it with super long lateral branching as well. Very sound structurally and resilient like nothing else I've seen. Growing all the females outdoor too.


----------



## GreenTools (May 17, 2021)

The Mantis said:


> Small 2x4 testing tent here in 4" clone pots. G= Acapulco Gold. L= Lower Ulleri Annapurna Nepali Himalaya, RK= Rajasthani Space Probe. One of the AG's outgrew the tent even after 3x 90degree stem bends. It just kept on going up nothing could stop it with super long lateral branching as well. Very sound structurally and resilient like nothing else I've seen. Growing all the females outdoor too.
> View attachment 4903280


Is that one of the "blurple" lights? Spectrum might be adding to your stretch....


----------



## crisnpropa (May 17, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> Depends on how much time I want to spend on trimming! I do more pheno hunting than production....so typically yield is more like 12 zip per unit, per cycle (8-10 weeks).... Blood orange was massive, over 1 elbow per unit, and taking down 1 unit every couple of weeks was time consuming. So my focus has been working/hunting for a couple of ventures... phenos that work for outdoors in New England area, high cbd/low thc for extract/etc, and my personal collection... I outsource a bunch to a few other locals to see what works in our area, we essentially are a small collective now....


Fantastic. 

I'm in New England as well. Love the co-op idea.

Any suggestions on cultivars that you like for the north eastern area?


----------



## Boosky (May 17, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> View attachment 4903183 TT NL#6× appy at 2 weeks of 12/12....will do massive pruning next week and take a pic so you can see the structure easier.....


Sick setup!


----------



## crisnpropa (May 17, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> Nice collection!


Thanks. I feel overwhelmed with choosing what to run next..

Sometimes I shuffle through them in my hands like they're baseball cards.


----------



## SNEAKYp (May 17, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Thanks. I feel overwhelmed with choosing what to run next..


The ole seed collectors dilemma


----------



## Boosky (May 17, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> The ole seed collectors dilemma


I have to admit, it is tough and maybe drives me a little crazy. This one, no that one, but this one is the oldest.... Lol


----------



## The Mantis (May 17, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> Is that one of the "blurple" lights? Spectrum might be adding to your stretch....


No. That's not it at all. It's what we call a "crazy sativa" (100% sativa type) or one that shouldn't be grown in a tent. Only crazy sativas get this tall, as you can see with Rajasthani Space Probe, which is very sativa, but nowhere near as tall. And has been flowering 5 weeks or so longer than the L & G. Indica types stay short only 8" tall from the ground, whereas these crazy sativas are pushing 3' plus.


----------



## crisnpropa (May 17, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I have to admit, it is tough and maybe drives me a little crazy. This one, no that one, but this one is the oldest.... Lol


So true


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 17, 2021)

JC77/505 said:


> Hi new here but was searching for posts that had anything to do with red sap. This is my first grow and its a bag seed. I was topping it a few days ago and blood red sap came out from every cut. Can someone tell me more about this strain. Shes 2 months in veg and shes growing much faster and alot more healthy than the 3 other plants started at same time from random bag seed. Shes also been showing sex for a while now and the other plants are not. Any help would be great.View attachment 4901999



My living soil produces the red sap when topping on almost every plant. I have found through a little testing things out that when a plant is healthy in the right soil/environment the red sap relates to brix level in the plant (according to my high levels w/bas brix tester). Jmo of course but I DEF think in on the right trail. Every plant in these pics (6 days in 12/12) did this. All of them very happy and healthy. If I didn't get it now I'd worry my beds are missing something lol. 

Research with other organic guru's had led me to believe it's to do (most of the time) with brix level with some genetic play etc. Jmo...


----------



## YardG (May 17, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Thanks. I feel overwhelmed with choosing what to run next..


We'll see how it works out, but this year I'm trying starting one of a whole mess of things. Kinda addresses my "I have too many packs, I'm never going to get to all of them" problem (though I recognize I may end up getting all males, or all the females could be the most blah plants in the packs, etc). 

Bodhi wise that means I have a couple Soulmates, a Hollyweed, a Lemon Ghani, and a Snow Monkey seedling, plus a few others with some Bodhi parentage/lineage.


----------



## crisnpropa (May 17, 2021)

YardG said:


> We'll see how it works out, but this year I'm trying starting one of a whole mess of things. Kinda addresses my "I have too many packs, I'm never going to get to all of them" problem (though I recognize I may end up getting all males, or all the females could be the most blah plants in the packs, etc).
> 
> Bodhi wise that means I have a couple Soulmates, a Hollyweed, a Lemon Ghani, and a Snow Monkey seedling, plus a few others with some Bodhi parentage/lineage.


So, whatcha gonna do? [in a chris rock voice when he's doing his stand-up routine on a woman's decision after getting pregnant]


----------



## mawasmada (May 17, 2021)

Boosky said:


> I have to admit, it is tough and maybe drives me a little crazy. This one, no that one, but this one is the oldest.... Lol


Add on the opinion and needs of another (multiple?) smoker and it builds.


----------



## 2seepictures (May 17, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> My living soil produces the red sap when topping on almost every plant. I have found through a little testing things out that when a plant is healthy in the right soil/environment the red sap relates to brix level in the plant (according to my high levels w/bas brix tester). Jmo of course but I DEF think in on the right trail. Every plant in these pics (6 days in 12/12) did this. All of them very happy and healthy. If I didn't get it now I'd worry my beds are missing something lol. View attachment 4903374View attachment 4903375
> 
> Research with other organic guru's had led me to believe it's to do (most of the time) with brix level with some genetic play etc. Jmo...


I assume those other plants are comfrey? I really need to move my bocking14 to a brighter spot outside.. Awesome setup + your plants look very happy in those beds!


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 17, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> I assume those other plants are comfrey? I really need to move my bocking14 to a brighter spot outside.. Awesome setup + your plants look very happy in those beds!


 Beds was the #1 BEST thing I've done. Moving from 30g was a slick move. Also makes thing almost to easy. And yes bocking 14, chop weekly to topdress and keep my worm population happy. Also gives some top quality smoke that I'd put up against anyones. Here is a lil baby I recently took down. Also the ONE I dont have a cut of haha.
Here is another one that was recent as well

Simply put, some nasty shit been coming out of the grass roots los beds.

Happy growing!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 17, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Beds was the #1 BEST thing I've done. Moving from 30g was a slick move. Also makes thing almost to easy. And yes bocking 14, chop weekly to topdress and keep my worm population happy. Also gives some top quality smoke that I'd put up against anyones. Here is a lil baby I recently took down. Also the ONE I dont have a cut of haha.View attachment 4903419View attachment 4903420
> Here is another one that was recent as well
> View attachment 4903421
> Simply put, some nasty shit been coming out of the grass roots los beds.
> ...


Bodhi's love a good bed. All Bohdi from this angle. LOL. I never gave up the sandbox.


----------



## k0rps (May 17, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> My living soil produces the red sap when topping on almost every plant. I have found through a little testing things out that when a plant is healthy in the right soil/environment the red sap relates to brix level in the plant (according to my high levels w/bas brix tester). Jmo of course but I DEF think in on the right trail. Every plant in these pics (6 days in 12/12) did this. All of them very happy and healthy. If I didn't get it now I'd worry my beds are missing something lol. View attachment 4903374View attachment 4903375
> 
> Research with other organic guru's had led me to believe it's to do (most of the time) with brix level with some genetic play etc. Jmo...


Awesome garden! Interesting info about the bleeders relationship with high-brix levels.
What's the 1 thing in particular you do/add that noticably increases brix levels? 
Thanks!


----------



## k0rps (May 17, 2021)

Just found this post on high brix growing.



Rurumo said:


> High Brix growing isn't just about adding sugar...it's a whole way of growing. I don't really know much about it, some of their ideas seem kind of dubious, but their methods are mostly sound. Pretty straightforward living soil type growing. Here is one thread about it: https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=263692


----------



## Pupelle (May 17, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Bodhi is generally highly regarded as one of the nicest, most genuine breeders people have met or worked with. It would be best not to misrepresent Bodhi's niceness as either his direct or indirect support or his directly or indirectly condoning any actions.
> 
> According to Bodhi's posts on other forums, Acapulco Gold was gifted to Bodhi from Liquid Kid, who received it from his mentor. The preservation work was already done by the time Bodhi received the AG seeds. Bodhi was able to do a seed expansion from the seeds he was gifted. By all accounts, the seeds he gave away were never meant to be sold, only freely shared via additional seed expansions or used as a building block in other projects--hence Bodhi giving the AG seeds as Nierika freebies rather than selling them. We all know he could have made a mint selling it under his Nierika line.


Yeah. Bodhi sent me more of his own Acapulco Gold seeds, after my 2019 preservation run.

I conversed with him about reproducing them for sale, and I have his (written!) blessing to do so. I'll be donating a fuck ton to charity from it too.

People can view things any way they want, but Bodhi told me that he supports what I am doing, so I don't really care what nonsense any of you guys believe. If Bodhi didn't want me selling them, no way in hell would I be doing it. I seriously respect him bigtime. <3


----------



## mawasmada (May 18, 2021)

That fly is back in my soup.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (May 18, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> Yeah. Bodhi sent me more of his own Acapulco Gold seeds, after my 2019 preservation run.
> 
> I conversed with him about reproducing them for sale, and I have his (written!) blessing to do so. I'll be donating a fuck ton to charity from it too.
> 
> People can view things any way they want, but Bodhi told me that he supports what I am doing, so I don't really care what nonsense any of you guys believe. If Bodhi didn't want me selling them, no way in hell would I be doing it. I seriously respect him bigtime. <3


Just stop already man. We’re tired of your nonsense. Make up your own thread and defend yourself there.


----------



## mawasmada (May 18, 2021)

Is the Hawaiian sativa in Eternal Sunshine the same one that's used fir Dragon's Blood HP? I can't find any info to confirm or deny. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## YardG (May 18, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Is the Hawaiian sativa in Eternal Sunshine the same one that's used fir Dragon's Blood HP? I can't find any info to confirm or deny. Any help is greatly appreciated.


This seems on point, maybe:



reallybigjesusfreak said:


> when I grew out "eternal sunshine" the pack sent to me was a dragonsblood x omg. then when it was released it was just called "hawiaan sativa". so i'm guessing that maybe dragonsblood IS just an old hawaiin cut?
> 
> or maybe I missed something somewhere along the way and I'm just plain wrong.


ETA: Never mind, was not on point afterall. Ignore Ignore Ignore!


----------



## mawasmada (May 18, 2021)

YardG said:


> This seems on point, maybe:


Thank you @YardG , and RBJF.


----------



## YardG (May 18, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Thank you @YardG , and RBJF.


Ugh, spoke too soon, I went back to the linked page and read down a little bit and saw someone raise some questions about what RBJF said, and then on the next page he confirms he was wrong about what pack he thought he was talking about (in reality it was the Dragons Blood 4), and it just had a similar description... Sorry for the bad info!


----------



## YardG (May 18, 2021)

If swatting at a fly doesn't get it to go away sometimes it works to ignore it and hope it gets bored and flies off and bugs someone else. The number one thing is don't @ the fly, if you @ the fly you'll never get it to go away.


----------



## mawasmada (May 18, 2021)

YardG said:


> If swatting at a fly doesn't get it to go away sometimes it works to ignore it and hope it gets bored and flies off and bugs someone else. The number one thing is don't @ the fly, if you @ the fly you'll never get it to go away.


That's what I've been doing mostly.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 18, 2021)

k0rps said:


> Awesome garden! Interesting info about the bleeders relationship with high-brix levels.
> What's the 1 thing in particular you do/add that noticably increases brix levels?
> Thanks!


 This will explain the process better than I can, it's a good read. When brix is off the charts I have never had better bud. Hope this helps explain things for you!









Building up the Brix for Healthier, Nutrient-Dense Crops


The best organic farmers often boast about growing nutrient-dense, high-brix plants. Brix




www.maximumyield.com


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 18, 2021)

To state the obvious to my above posts. Everything has to be on lock for results to be steady. It's not so much just tossing shit in the bed and hope it sticks. Environment is key!

I have also noticed that pest problems dwindle away as they don't seem to care for high brix plants? Not sure on why but it's a obvious difference... the higher brix the less pests...


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 18, 2021)

New life in veg space (hunting for keepers)
Guava wookie looking like a vigorous grower.
The rear left and center are the guava wookie. Fenugreek and clover starting to pop up as well, just put it in during transplant 2 or 3 days ago when moving out of Solo cups. Going to be topping them all at the 4th or 5th node soon to slow them down and keep them squat and bushy. Love me some happy babies! Going to top multiple times on these gals. Keep the strongest 12 for flower.

Some impressive content from some members here. Keep it coming! Love seeing others work!

Happy growing!


----------



## GreenTools (May 18, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> I'm in New England as well. Love the co-op idea.
> 
> Any suggestions on cultivars that you like for the north eastern area?


Wookie and hashplant crosses do very well... wookies tend to finish faster before the end of season starts getting squirrely....hashplant are very mold resistant....


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 18, 2021)

Here's those Bodhi open pollination NL#5 I have going. Nearly there!


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 18, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> Wookie and hashplant crosses do very well... wookies tend to finish faster before the end of season starts getting squirrely....hashplant are very mold resistant....


 Good info here for our fellow NE members! Wookie it is!

My luckey wookie was a great plant indoors as well. Heavy yield and a very nice taste and nose as well. Think I got a 8 or 10 pack with 4 or 5 week veg.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

eastcoastmo said:


> Here's those Bodhi open pollination NL#5 I have going. Nearly there!
> View attachment 4903893
> View attachment 4903894
> View attachment 4903895
> View attachment 4903896


The unicorn horns I so truly crave. Love the NL.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The unicorn horns I so truly crave. Love the NL.


Absolutely! This grow has been such a pleasure, can't wait to start smoking them! My neighbours would be getting a good whiff of them too hahaha


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

eastcoastmo said:


> Absolutely! This grow has been such a pleasure, can't wait to start smoking them! My neighbours would be getting a good whiff of them too hahaha


Ran a Nirvana Northern monster last outdoor. Crossed to Dragon Fruit male. Only running one bean now. Out pacing my others. And that skunk and BO funk in solid compact form.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 18, 2021)

I haven't been sharing lately because of my crappy camera, but here is some Magenta HP V2. This was my first 1988G13/HP cross and I saw what it brought to the table. I ran Purple Wookie and Magenta HP side by side and I am familiar with Wookie crosses. Anyways, I want to try a OG cross with G13/HP like Electric Cowboy and Hashplant 4(Larry OG and Chem 4 x G13/HP).

Magenta HP had a pheno that started showing pinkish hues late in flower and some of the lower branches were dark purple. When first cut, Magenta HP smelled like that old cedar/pine/mint shaving cream with OG Kush smell mostly. It's frosty AF and has a nice yield, the smell didn't really kick in until after it was cut down. It was earthy the entire grow and got the old man cologne smell along with the pink hue during the last couple of weeks of flower. I could probably dial it in better if I did a monocrop of this. I've been doing soil testing and plant tissue testing might be next. I feel like this Magenta HP pheno is the best out of the 3x packs that I planted. Lemon Wookie turned out to smell like Tiki Torch Fuel, it was strong but I just don't like that flavor. Purple Wookie V2 turned out to be some airy fluff bud that had a fantastic flavor. My wife really likes Purple Wookie, so we are atleast going to keep it as a personal grow for now. I had a big clone box full of Purple Wookie clones but I started leaning towards the Magenta HP. Purple Wookie might need 12 weeks to be impressive and I didn't give it to her.

Magenta HP


Purple Wookie V3=Fruitloops and Fuel


This is what Magenta HP smelled like


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 18, 2021)

Does anyone know when the next BOGO offer at GLG is? Hopefully, it will be Memorial Day. Again, if anyone has grown a really good OG cross with 1988G13/HP let me know what was good, I'm looking at the Larry OG and Chem 4.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Ran a Nirvana Northern monster last outdoor. Crossed to Dragon Fruit male. Only running one bean now. Out pacing my others. And that skunk and BO funk in solid compact form.


Dragon Fruit is nice! It has me looking at the Dragon's Blood HP, but I doubt that it will have the candy store pheno that Dragon Fruit had. The next best(candy store pheno) that I had was Prayer Tower indica with Lemon Thai. That was like Mango laffy taffy, but my wife hated how sleepy it made her, so we let it go. However, we are not just growing for ourselves anymore, so a lot of the OG Kushes that she hated are what people are asking for now. My wife got so tired of OG kush and heavy crosses that she made me stop lol. So, I never had the exp of 1988G13/HP, until I grew magenta hp. I have been chasing the Appilacia, Snow Lotus, and Wookie strains. Now, I'm hurting to try some OG x G13/HP. Sorry, I feel like I am rambling. What I am trying to say is that Dragon Fruit was an awesome strain and it has me considering Dragon's Blood HP. If I remember right, Dragon Fruit had a Cherry Jolly Rancher flavor, frosty, and had a good yield. Yup, I just talked myself into Dragon's Blood HP lol.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Dragon Fruit is nice! It has me looking at the Dragon's Blood HP, but I doubt that it will have the candy store pheno that Dragon Fruit had. The next best that I had was Prayer Tower indica with Lemon Thai. That was like Mango laffy taffy, but my wife hated how sleepy it made her, so we let it go. However, we are not just growing for ourselves anymore, so a lot of the OG Kushes that she hated are what people are asking for now. My wife got so tired of OG kush and heavy crosses that she made me stop lol. So, I never had the exp of 1988G13/HP, until I grew magenta hp. Now, I'm hurting to try some OG x G13/HP. Sorry, I feel like I am rambling. What I am trying to say is that Dragon Fruit was an awesome strain and it has me considering Dragon's Blood HP. If I remember right, Dragon Fruit had a Cherry Jolly Rancher flavor, frosty, and had a good yield. Yup, I just talked myself into Dragon's Blood HP lol.


I don't know. Know your stock made pink sap on a male and female. And mine taste like some overly sweet, vanilla fruity thing on the after taste. Leggy big plants with big stretch in late veg here. LOL. 

Hope you are well.


----------



## 2seepictures (May 18, 2021)

Thankfully last 2 Gojis came up, hoping for at least 1 male to chuck at my fav SSDD, Space Monkey keeper & future stuff.


----------



## lambchopedd (May 18, 2021)

I should’ve taken a _before_ pic, but oh well. 17 days in… and here are my reveg(ing) Mexican Death Sativa males. Well, at least the “good” ones. The two in the back have _some_ growth, but nothing to write home about.

All I did was throw them in the veg tent with the next round of seedlings and feed them the same. Nothing special

If the females cooperate and reveg too, I may make some F…3s???? Technically Bodhi seed-increased the original MDS stock, right? Making the Nierika release F2s? Correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 18, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Dragon Fruit is nice! It has me looking at the Dragon's Blood HP, but I doubt that it will have the candy store pheno that Dragon Fruit had. The next best(candy store pheno) that I had was Prayer Tower indica with Lemon Thai. That was like Mango laffy taffy, but my wife hated how sleepy it made her, so we let it go. However, we are not just growing for ourselves anymore, so a lot of the OG Kushes that she hated are what people are asking for now. My wife got so tired of OG kush and heavy crosses that she made me stop lol. So, I never had the exp of 1988G13/HP, until I grew magenta hp. I have been chasing the Appilacia, Snow Lotus, and Wookie strains. Now, I'm hurting to try some OG x G13/HP. Sorry, I feel like I am rambling. What I am trying to say is that Dragon Fruit was an awesome strain and it has me considering Dragon's Blood HP. If I remember right, Dragon Fruit had a Cherry Jolly Rancher flavor, frosty, and had a good yield. Yup, I just talked myself into Dragon's Blood HP lol.


Thanks for all the pics and reports! Just wanted to tip you off that the Dragon Fruit is unrelated to the Dragonsblood stuff, as far as I know. I believe it's Super Silver Haze x Snow Lotus. You might want to consider the Pinball Wizard freebie that's out there now. That's the SSH with the Wookie.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Ran a Nirvana Northern monster last outdoor. Crossed to Dragon Fruit male. Only running one bean now. Out pacing my others. And that skunk and BO funk in solid compact form.


Phwoar! Sounds awesome mate


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Thanks for all the pics and reports! Just wanted to tip you off that the Dragon Fruit is unrelated to the Dragonsblood stuff, as far as I know. I believe it's Super Silver Haze x Snow Lotus. You might want to consider the Pinball Wizard freebie that's out there now. That's the SSH with the Wookie.


I'm clueless. But 1 male and female were purple stems and pink sap.??????? F-2's. Thought I had 2 cycle oil in my greenhouse for a minute. 

TY. Why I post. Edumacation!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 18, 2021)

Huh... I don't know. The Snow Lotus is known for the purple stems but I don't know about pink sap.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Huh... I don't know. The Snow Lotus is known for the purple stems but I don't know about pink sap.


I've seen orange in the day from a bag. But pink threw me. And but a novelty in the end. I just like the monster hiding in the genes. LOL.


----------



## mawasmada (May 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm clueless. But 1 male and female were purple stems and pink sap.??????? F-2's. Thought I had 2 cycle oil in my greenhouse for a minute.
> 
> TY. Why I post. Edumacation!


It may be nutrient related. I believe with the amount of regions cannabis comes from and the fact that colored sap can be found in many, it might be hard to nail down the cause really.


----------



## Boosky (May 18, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Does anyone know when the next BOGO offer at GLG is? Hopefully, it will be Memorial Day. Again, if anyone has grown a really good OG cross with 1988G13/HP let me know what was good, I'm looking at the Larry OG and Chem 4.


Hashplant 4 is potent and highly recommended. One of the wife's favs, I bought a second pack because it is that good to us.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 18, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Thanks for all the pics and reports! Just wanted to tip you off that the Dragon Fruit is unrelated to the Dragonsblood stuff, as far as I know. I believe it's Super Silver Haze x Snow Lotus. You might want to consider the Pinball Wizard freebie that's out there now. That's the SSH with the Wookie.


OK, I was under the impression that Dragon fruit was a parent of Dragon's Blood. I've ran DragonFruit several years ago, but not DragonBlood. Thanks for clearing that up. I got DragonFruit as a freebie, so I didn't think much of it at first and didn't clone. Then, I couldn't find a replacement pack.


----------



## mawasmada (May 18, 2021)

@Nutbag Poster had mentioned the potency of the Diablo OG, and thought Devils's HP would be good too. I'd agree, it's probably a ringer just waiting to knock someone silly.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 18, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Hashplant 4 is potent and highly recommended. One of the wife's favs, I bought a second pack because it is that good to us.


Thanks! These type of strains are my wife's least favorite lol, too heavy. I'm sitting on a pack of Divine Intervention for her though. What kind of flavor did you get from HP4?


----------



## mawasmada (May 18, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> OK, I was under the impression that Dragon fruit was a parent of Dragon's Blood. I've ran DragonFruit several years ago, but not DragonBlood. Thanks for clearing that up. I got DragonFruit as a freebie, so I didn't think much of it at first and didn't clone. Then, I couldn't find a replacement pack.


I've not grown them (Dragon's Blood HP & DBHP v2)yet but I bought them both after tasting and feeling what it did to Stardawg(JJ) in a cross from Bad Dawg with a DBHP male. To date, it's one of the best tasting weeds I've smoked, and the #1 best tasting I've ever grown.
I don't know when I'll get to them, but they're calling me to do it soon!


----------



## keiserrott (May 18, 2021)

eastcoastmo said:


> Here's those Bodhi open pollination NL#5 I have going. Nearly there!
> View attachment 4903893
> View attachment 4903894
> View attachment 4903895
> View attachment 4903896


Oh hell yes!


----------



## InstadovB (May 18, 2021)

The Bodhi fam is alive and well. You are all killing it still! Keep up the good work!


----------



## MrGr33ngreen (May 19, 2021)

High growers,

new to bodhi gear.
I am from european area near Amsterdam.

Want to order his beans for the first time.

Neroli 91
Terpenado
Deep Line Alchemy 4
good choice?
Read a lot about his G13 88HP crosses and think they are great for sleeping. 

Looking for heavy hitting strains.

Greetingz


----------



## mawasmada (May 19, 2021)

MrGr33ngreen said:


> High growers,
> 
> new to bodhi gear.
> I am from european area near Amsterdam.
> ...


All your choices have gotten good reviews. I've not grown those yet, but the Neroli 91 is in my library for later.

Edit: Greetings to you, and welcome!


----------



## Boosky (May 19, 2021)

MrGr33ngreen said:


> High growers,
> 
> new to bodhi gear.
> I am from european area near Amsterdam.
> ...


Welcome to Bodhi!


----------



## hillbill (May 19, 2021)

Put 4 cracked Bing in red Solos and one maybe cracked, had to get em in because of scheduling stuff going on around the house. One also not cracked in a Solo.


----------



## copkilller (May 19, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> All your choices have gotten good reviews. I've not grown those yet, but the Neroli 91 is in my library for later.
> 
> Edit: Greetings to you, and welcome!


terpenado lives up to its name, insane terpenes on the right phenos


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (May 19, 2021)

MrGr33ngreen said:


> High growers,
> 
> new to bodhi gear.
> I am from european area near Amsterdam.
> ...


Welcome to the Bodhi thread. Honestly you can’t go wrong with any of Bodhi’s offerings, but heavy hitting sleep strains, I would recommend any Indica X 88g13/HP. I’ve grown the Heavenly Hashplant,which was great for body relaxation and pain , and Time Bandit , which was also very body-heavy and with great OG Kush/lemon pinesol/hash terps. These are still available for purchase I believe at JBC or GreatLakesGenetics. I would assume the DLA series are great for sleep/body aches/somatic relief as well. Happy Hunting!


----------



## InstadovB (May 19, 2021)

So what's the deal, is Space Monkey gone for good?


----------



## keiserrott (May 19, 2021)

InstadovB said:


> So what's the deal, is Space Monkey gone for good?


It has definitely been eluding me!


----------



## colocowboy (May 19, 2021)

copkilller said:


> terpenado lives up to its name, insane terpenes on the right phenos


Care to elaborate?


----------



## dankbydrew (May 19, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Care to elaborate?


The one I grew out was what one could expect from a strawberry milk x Wookie mashup. Kind of like the powdered milk artificial berries with some lavender and dumpster funk. Mine were super raunchy through veg and got sweet as flower went on. Hope that helps. I don’t think it’s really for everyone, quite unique. Effects were a bit of a mashup as well. Good smoke.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 19, 2021)

MrGr33ngreen said:


> High growers,
> 
> new to bodhi gear.
> I am from european area near Amsterdam.
> ...


What are the popular cultivars where you are?


----------



## copkilller (May 19, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Care to elaborate?


i'm waiting for my 2 terpenado plants to cure, no smoke report, but the one pheno i'm talking about the flowering time was super short 62 days, and the smell is strong, bright and sharp artificial "strawberry soda" the buds are small and pretty dense, not much yield or bag appeal really, but not bad either, it's the SMELLLL
3gal pot


----------



## loco41 (May 19, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Beds was the #1 BEST thing I've done. Moving from 30g was a slick move. Also makes thing almost to easy. And yes bocking 14, chop weekly to topdress and keep my worm population happy. Also gives some top quality smoke that I'd put up against anyones. Here is a lil baby I recently took down. Also the ONE I dont have a cut of haha.View attachment 4903419View attachment 4903420
> Here is another one that was recent as well
> View attachment 4903421
> Simply put, some nasty shit been coming out of the grass roots los beds.
> ...


Beautiful plants as always sir. Love your style of growing, along with others doing the organic thing, gives me something to strive for one day.

Just mixed up some new soil for some comfrey crowns I'll hopefully be ordering this weekend. Really looking forward to adding using the comfrey all over the place. Just gotta not fuck em up to start..

Here's my more cowbells to keep it on the bodhi track. Getting close, but still a little bit to go for the bigger one. The smaller one to the left will get an extra couple weeks prolly as it's still a bit behind the one that dominated. Top cola took a little beating from the lights and my not training at all, but all in all happy with what I see.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (May 19, 2021)

copkilller said:


> terpenado lives up to its name, insane terpenes on the right phenos


How do you guys pronounce this one? Two separate friends pronounce it terp ah na doe rhymes with avocado. But I recently saw it as terp a nado like tornado?


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (May 19, 2021)

copkilller said:


> terpenado lives up to its name, insane terpenes on the right phenos


Also I sadly had to chop down a nice big healthy Terpanado today due to it being damn dirty male.


----------



## copkilller (May 19, 2021)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> How do you guys pronounce this one? Two separate friends pronounce it terp ah na doe rhymes with avocado. But I recently saw it as terp a nado like tornado?


i think a tornado of terpenes makes more sense than a avocado of terpenes lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 19, 2021)

copkilller said:


> i think a tornado of terpenes makes more sense than a avocado of terpenes lol


As a old school "Rage Against the Machine" FTP guy, are you comfortable with the name? Posts vindicate you. But scary here. LOL. Peace and love to the girls.


----------



## steveydvee (May 20, 2021)

Blue Sunshine Beginning for Week 6


----------



## hillbill (May 20, 2021)

Just up potted 4 Babylon Buster in veg, look more “middle of the road” type hybreeds than other g18hp crosses have been. Nothing to note so far and all seem quite like each other.

Went 3/3 boys on my Space Monkey f2. Damnit!


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 20, 2021)

Hey buddy,

whats the blue sunshine smell like?


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 20, 2021)

steveydvee said:


> Blue Sunshine Beginning for Week 6



super interested in this one whats the smell like?


----------



## downhill21 (May 20, 2021)

Sky Lotus waiting to show sex now.


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 20, 2021)

sky lotus was a line that seems like the f2s could let you take it anywhere... i think the old blueberry alot of people are looking for manifests itself the skywalker....


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 20, 2021)

MrGr33ngreen said:


> High growers,
> 
> new to bodhi gear.
> I am from european area near Amsterdam.
> ...


for heavy hitters I would personaly go dla 4... is neroli 91 chem 91 x omg? if so that sounds like lemon chem gas love but not nessacarily as much of a night cap as the DLA .... still indy love though

good luck family...


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (May 20, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> for heavy hitters I would personaly go dla 4... is neroli 91 chem 91 x omg? if so that sounds like lemon chem gas love but not nessacarily as much of a night cap as the DLA .... still indy love though
> 
> good luck family...


Neroli 91 is chem 91 Skunk VA x wookie 15. 

Chem 91 Skunk VA x OMG was a freebie released in the last drop in February.


----------



## MrGr33ngreen (May 20, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> What are the popular cultivars where you are?


Cookie, Gelato, Mimosa and Zkittlez crosses like Runtz are the most famous at the moment. 
I personally grow some Royal Jellato and Bandits Brew from DVG right now. 

What does it look like here? 
What are your popular cultivars?


----------



## copkilller (May 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> As a old school "Rage Against the Machine" FTP guy, are you comfortable with the name? Posts vindicate you. But scary here. LOL. Peace and love to the girls.


its the name of a body count song havnt put much thought into it, maybe i should have lol


----------



## dakilla187 (May 20, 2021)

Lol I still have the body count cassete tape somewhere in my house.....I bought it when it first came out...you know back in the good ole days


----------



## MrGr33ngreen (May 20, 2021)

copkilller said:


> i'm waiting for my 2 terpenado plants to cure, no smoke report, but the one pheno i'm talking about the flowering time was super short 62 days, and the smell is strong, bright and sharp artificial "strawberry soda" the buds are small and pretty dense, not much yield or bag appeal really, but not bad either, it's the SMELLLL
> 3gal pot
> View attachment 4904761View attachment 4904763View attachment 4904764


Nice 1. Looks like fire. 

Hope i ll find something like that!

Do you make a smoke report when it is curred?


----------



## MrGr33ngreen (May 20, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Neroli 91 is chem 91 Skunk VA x wookie 15.
> 
> Chem 91 Skunk VA x OMG was a freebie released in the last drop in February.


You re right.


----------



## MrGr33ngreen (May 20, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> for heavy hitters I would personaly go dla 4... is neroli 91 chem 91 x omg? if so that sounds like lemon chem gas love but not nessacarily as much of a night cap as the DLA .... still indy love though
> 
> good luck family...


Thanks


----------



## copkilller (May 20, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Lol I still have the body count cassete tape somewhere in my house.....I bought it when it first came out...you know back in the good ole days


yo body count is still making music, south central hardcore!


----------



## space_organics (May 20, 2021)

Hey guys, how are you doing? I am new here and I live in Brazil. I am thinking about making an order, and since it is very hard to get good seeds here in Brazil I don’t want to have any regrets. Because of that I am asking for your help with recommendations.
I am looking for the following characteristics on the 3 packs I intend to get:
-Overall good high. Not necessarily a couch lock. I like exciting highs too, but anything you think is a good high I am interested in. Like I said, we don’t get many good things here in Brazil easily.
-Fast vegetative growth and if possible fast flowering ( I am not very keen on cookie-like strains because they are usually slow and small)
-Good Yield
-Terpenes: Anything with strong smells I am interested in. Fruity, gas, lemon, spicy, and weird stuff like garlic too.
Some strains that caught my eye:
Kailash ( chem d x snow lotus)
Mindfulness( genius thai x 88g13hp)
dreadneck (dreadbread x wookie)
Garfunkle (dumpster x 88G13HP)
Can you guys make any recommendations? Thank you!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 20, 2021)

MrGr33ngreen said:


> Cookie, Gelato, Mimosa and Zkittlez crosses like Runtz are the most famous at the moment.
> I personally grow some Royal Jellato and Bandits Brew from DVG right now.
> 
> What does it look like here?
> What are your popular cultivars?


Most everything here, as you might expect, is Cali/PNW genetics driven with a lot of the names you listed. The Cookies guys have their fingers in a lot of projects right now. Runtz sort has a dubious reputation but a strong following. Mimosa was hot a while ago along with GMO but I haven't seen a lot of those offered in the dispensaries in the past year. F1's seem to be more popular that more of the stabilized or IBL lines.

I'm not in the market professionally but I have friends that are and high THC and purple colors are at the top of consumer demand. The dessert and fruity cultivar market is also strong. I guess that appeals to a more commercial market here in the states but personally I'm tired of it.

I'm in no way an expert (in anything lol) so these are just my observations, I'm sure somebody else could offer a more comprehensive and accurate portrait of the markets here.

In my outdoor grow this year I have some Bodhi's Deep Line Alchemy 12, Authentic Genetics original Haze, AK Bean Brains TK x NL5 x Haze and AK 4 Way and Freeborn Selections Ghost OG x Sky Jaro. 

I plan on making seed for the first time crossing some of the above.


----------



## mawasmada (May 20, 2021)

That DLA crossed to the Original Haze would be cool. Not enough out there with Lebanese these days IMHO. I need to grab a second DLA#12 before I run it. Since the market lacks enough Lebanese for me, I'm going to pheno hunt for Lebanese leaners and make f2's for the toolbox.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 20, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> That DLA crossed to the Original Haze would be cool. Not enough out there with Lebanese these days IMHO. I need to grab a second DLA#12 before I run it. Since the market lacks enough Lebanese for me, I'm going to pheno hunt for Lebanese leaners and make f2's for the toolbox.


That is my main priority, that and the AK 4Way x Haze.

I noticed in reading this thread that Space Monkey may be retired. I have a pack of those and next year I hope to do an open pollination with all 11 seeds and make a ton of seeds and archive those.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 20, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I've not grown them (Dragon's Blood HP & DBHP v2)yet but I bought them both after tasting and feeling what it did to Stardawg(JJ) in a cross from Bad Dawg with a DBHP male. To date, it's one of the best tasting weeds I've smoked, and the #1 best tasting I've ever grown.
> I don't know when I'll get to them, but they're calling me to do it soon!


I appreciate it. I just felt like I was posting too much the other day. I will usually pop on here when it's time to buy more seeds and rattle on too much for a short period. I'll settle down after I buy some seeds lol. So, you said that you smoked DBHP but didn't grow it yet, just trying to clarify. Thanks!


----------



## jp68 (May 20, 2021)

The skunk va is another underrated mom. My opinion is it throws out some potent type stuff in crosses and why the ssdd cross has moved front and center in my corner of the world


----------



## mawasmada (May 20, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I appreciate it. I just felt like I was posting too much the other day. I will usually pop on here when it's time to buy more seeds and rattle on too much for a short period. I'll settle down after I buy some seeds lol. So, you said that you smoked DBHP but didn't grow it yet, just trying to clarify. Thanks!


Ok, so I was wrong. The DBHP experience came from 3 Headed Dragon(Black Triangle x DBHP) that was crossed with the Stardawg. So in the real world I really don't have DBHP experience. I know Stardawg and Black Triangle, and neither tastes as good without DBHP.
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 20, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Neroli 91 is chem 91 Skunk VA x wookie 15.
> 
> Chem 91 Skunk VA x OMG was a freebie released in the last drop in February.



THANKS MAN, I WOULD GO 88G13 OVER WOOKIE FOR NIGHT TIME LOVE


----------



## bodhipop (May 20, 2021)

space_organics said:


> Hey guys, how are you doing? I am new here and I live in Brazil. I am thinking about making an order, and since it is very hard to get good seeds here in Brazil I don’t want to have any regrets. Because of that I am asking for your help with recommendations.
> I am looking for the following characteristics on the 3 packs I intend to get:
> -Overall good high. Not necessarily a couch lock. I like exciting highs too, but anything you think is a good high I am interested in. Like I said, we don’t get many good things here in Brazil easily.
> -Fast vegetative growth and if possible fast flowering ( I am not very keen on cookie-like strains because they are usually slow and small)
> ...


hey buddy! 
DREADNECK has my #1 vote from your list, followed by Kailash. Garfunkle is something I had to have for preservation sake - it would be a smaller yield, heavy couchlock. My first thought is you're dealing with high humidity. Are you growing indoors or out? If outdoors, I would take advantage and shoot for more of the "sativa" type hybrids. Some of us would only dream of your current climate!! Down to suggest more if you list the website you're using for shopping.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 20, 2021)

space_organics said:


> Hey guys, how are you doing? I am new here and I live in Brazil. I am thinking about making an order, and since it is very hard to get good seeds here in Brazil I don’t want to have any regrets. Because of that I am asking for your help with recommendations.
> I am looking for the following characteristics on the 3 packs I intend to get:
> -Overall good high. Not necessarily a couch lock. I like exciting highs too, but anything you think is a good high I am interested in. Like I said, we don’t get many good things here in Brazil easily.
> -Fast vegetative growth and if possible fast flowering ( I am not very keen on cookie-like strains because they are usually slow and small)
> ...


I'm not really practically qualified to answer that but there is a ton of information in this thread by the folks with that experience. I hate to sound like that guy who doesn't want a conversation about stuff that has been posted before but the best advice I can give you is to look back in this thread.


----------



## mawasmada (May 20, 2021)

space_organics said:


> Hey guys, how are you doing? I am new here and I live in Brazil. I am thinking about making an order, and since it is very hard to get good seeds here in Brazil I don’t want to have any regrets. Because of that I am asking for your help with recommendations.
> I am looking for the following characteristics on the 3 packs I intend to get:
> -Overall good high. Not necessarily a couch lock. I like exciting highs too, but anything you think is a good high I am interested in. Like I said, we don’t get many good things here in Brazil easily.
> -Fast vegetative growth and if possible fast flowering ( I am not very keen on cookie-like strains because they are usually slow and small)
> ...


I recommend taking advantage of that Brazilian sunshine if you can, and post pictures!


----------



## Boosky (May 20, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I'm not really practically qualified to answer that but there is a ton of information in this thread by the folks with that experience. I hate to sound like that guy who doesn't want a conversation about stuff that has been posted before but the best advice I can give you is to look back in this thread.


Yes, type in each strain in the searchbar and bam, all kinds of past conversations come up with good information. The growers in this thread know their stuff.


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 20, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> hey buddy!
> DREADNECK has my #1 vote from your list, followed by Kailash. Garfunkle is something I had to have for preservation sake - it would be a smaller yield, heavy couchlock. My first thought is you're dealing with high humidity. Are you growing indoors or out? If outdoors, I would take advantage and shoot for more of the "sativa" type hybrids. Some of us would only dream of your current climate!! Down to suggest more if you list the website you're using for shopping.


MINDFULLNESS OR DREADBREAD


----------



## crisnpropa (May 20, 2021)

Ay caralho!


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 21, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Requesting more photos and grow report on the blue sunshine, please. I have a few seedlings popped now.



i second this


----------



## Leetwain (May 21, 2021)

CherryLimeRicky43 said:


> you’re the opposite of what Bodhi Seeds represents, and the community has repeatedly called you out not because they’re jealous or hating (victim mentality), but because honest people can’t just sit by and tolerate people like you who steal others work/rename strains and market them as your own capital gains, while spewing pseudo-hippy “good vibes, super special, unique” lingo; You throw those words around so often it’s comical. Respected breeders don’t just make up stuff about you for no reason, and you know exactly why you got bad press. Stop playing stupid and acting the victim. I’ve observed your behavior for years and your mass marketing IG scheme (10+ posts daily) trying SO hard to convince unknowing buyers of your nonsense. I respect your efforts in your hustle, but you do it the wrong way, by being dishonest and stealing peoples hard work and passing it off as your own/making up cool back stories to cast a narrative. The people will always call out others if they’re not being honest. And you just block people from IG who try to inform others of your dishonesty, to keep covering your tracks. Sorry but this has to be known.


I've found mass medical to be weakish and over priced with a touch of a hyped up sell job, nice guy though, just not sure where star pupil came from doesn't seem original. Grown Putang, Kernal, indigo, Star, Crystal Castles and I rarely reach for those jars.....Don't think I'll go back when I get get Bodhi for an average of $30 per pack! All hail king bodhi.


----------



## JMcG (May 21, 2021)

Daaaaaaaamn... 
That Cherrie Queen is a Mycene BEAST! I’ve never had a single cannabinoid test this high. Super tasty, fruity cherry odor. It dominated the grow room in the last run. Excellent yields.


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 21, 2021)

woah, cherry queen seems lovely...

also i was surprised cherry sunshine moved as fast as it did...

cherry love must be all the rage now..


----------



## space_organics (May 21, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> hey buddy!
> DREADNECK has my #1 vote from your list, followed by Kailash. Garfunkle is something I had to have for preservation sake - it would be a smaller yield, heavy couchlock. My first thought is you're dealing with high humidity. Are you growing indoors or out? If outdoors, I would take advantage and shoot for more of the "sativa" type hybrids. Some of us would only dream of your current climate!! Down to suggest more if you list the website you're using for shopping.


Thanks a lot for the detailed answer. Unfortunately I'm going to plant these indoors. I live in a very central and urban city, so outdoors here at the time is very far from my reach atm. Maybe in some years from now, when I live in a more rural area (this is my dream atm)

I deal with high humidity (I live like 5km from the beach) and hot climate (I think the lowest temp at the day here is something like 68F and in the summer can hit 95F (I have an air conditioner, dont worry  )

I really like the idea of sativa type hybrids

I plan buying on JBC Seeds. A lot of strains there doesnt have much reviews, maybe because they're new.


----------



## hillbill (May 21, 2021)

Check Seedfinder and Leafly and AllBud on the internet tubes.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 21, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> I've found mass medical to be weakish and over priced with a touch of a hyped up sell job, nice guy though, just not sure where star pupil came from doesn't seem original. Grown Putang, Kernal, indigo, Star, Crystal Castles and I rarely reach for those jars.....Don't think I'll go back when I get get Bodhi for an average of $30 per pack! All hail king bodhi.



If im being honest I'd have to agree about mms, I have grown most on your list. Couple good cuts found from others as well. My bodhi or inkognyto keepers had much more vigorous growth as well. MMS has not YET given me that wow factor when harvesting. I am not talking down on them as I have had some subpar bodhi as well. Having said that the keepers I've found in bodhi bean will rival or beat out verified clone only I've held over the years. And I've had ALOT of them. 

I sit on alot of beans from many breeders I respect. When looking for that random, exotic f1 cross that's different etc. Bodhi fits the bill perfectly. The money he asks is much more fair as well. Especially considering the freebies etc. That's a good dude not just in it for the money. Just spreading love of seed. 


Happy growing!


----------



## mawasmada (May 21, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> If im being honest I'd have to agree about mms, I have grown most on your list. Couple good cuts found from others as well. My bodhi or inkognyto keepers had much more vigorous growth as well. MMS has not YET given me that wow factor when harvesting. I am not talking down on them as I have had some subpar bodhi as well. Having said that the keepers I've found in bodhi bean will rival or beat out verified clone only I've held over the years. And I've had ALOT of them.
> 
> I sit on alot of beans from many breeders I respect. When looking for that random, exotic f1 cross that's different etc. Bodhi fits the bill perfectly. The money he asks is much more fair as well. Especially considering the freebies etc. That's a good dude not just in it for the money. Just spreading love of seed.
> 
> ...


I've started buying 2 packs instead of 1 for my vault. The odds of finding male and female keepers is better. Not to say you can't find it in 1 pack, but I've learned the hard way if you don't, that strain might not return.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 21, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I've started buying 2 packs instead of 1 for my vault. The odds of finding male and female keepers is better. Not to say you can't find it in 1 pack, but I've learned the hard way if you don't, that strain might not return.


Yea, that just happened to me with SunRa and Strawberry Milk...Though I wouldnt buy strawberry milk again, its a mildew magnet...I had two females I threw one in the trash yesterday and have one left.....


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 21, 2021)

space_organics said:


> Thanks a lot for the detailed answer. Unfortunately I'm going to plant these indoors. I live in a very central and urban city, so outdoors here at the time is very far from my reach atm. Maybe in some years from now, when I live in a more rural area (this is my dream atm)
> 
> I deal with high humidity (I live like 5km from the beach) and hot climate (I think the lowest temp at the day here is something like 68F and in the summer can hit 95F (I have an air conditioner, dont worry  )
> 
> ...


JBC is a great choice. I have used them a dozen or so times and never had a problem. You won't get a lot of reviews from seedbanks in general on Bodhi gear, I don't know why but it could be due to them having so many selections.

I have some seeds of Mango Biche x 88G13HP (that I haven't run yet) perhaps that might be a Bodhi cultivar that fit's your parameters?


----------



## Zett66 (May 21, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> JBC is a great choice. I have used them a dozen or so times and never had a problem. You won't get a lot of reviews from seedbanks in general on Bodhi gear, I don't know why but it could be due to them having so many selections.
> 
> I have some seeds of Mango Biche x 88G13HP (that I haven't run yet) perhaps that might be a Bodhi cultivar that fit's your parameters?


Mango Hashplant is awesome if you like a sativa leaning strain. Heavy yield and needs around 10 weeks. The smell is really nice Mango and the taste reminds me a lot of Mango Haze you can get in Amsterdam. The high of the phenos I had is average in terms of strength, so if that is an issue, the increased yield makes up for it. All the females I had seemed to be same Pheno

I made F2s and will probably run this as one of my daytime strains.

Highly recommend it if any of the above is of interest to you.


----------



## space_organics (May 21, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> JBC is a great choice. I have used them a dozen or so times and never had a problem. You won't get a lot of reviews from seedbanks in general on Bodhi gear, I don't know why but it could be due to them having so many selections.
> 
> I have some seeds of Mango Biche x 88G13HP (that I haven't run yet) perhaps that might be a Bodhi cultivar that fit's your parameters?


That's very nice to hear about JBC.
Actually it is. Mango Biche is a sativa variety from South America, so I think this cross have a lot of boxes crosses on my parameters. Unfortunately none of the bodhi strains listed on JBC are crossed with her atm.


----------



## Zett66 (May 21, 2021)

space_organics said:


> That's very nice to hear about JBC.
> Actually it is. Mango Biche is a sativa variety from South America, so I think this cross have a lot of boxes crosses on my parameters. Unfortunately none of the bodhi strains listed on JBC are crossed with her atm.


Check out great lakes genetics. They probably still have it in stock or maybe as a freebie


----------



## space_organics (May 21, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Mango Hashplant is awesome if you like a sativa leaning strain. Heavy yield and needs around 10 weeks. The smell is really nice Mango and the taste reminds me a lot of Mango Haze you can get in Amsterdam. The high of the phenos I had is average in terms of strength, so if that is an issue, the increased yield makes up for it. All the females I had seemed to be same Pheno
> 
> I made F2s and will probably run this as one of my daytime strains.
> 
> Highly recommend it if any of the above is of interest to you.


Wow! Thanks so much for the reply aswell. Would you mind sharing some pictures?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 21, 2021)

space_organics said:


> That's very nice to hear about JBC.
> Actually it is. Mango Biche is a sativa variety from South America, so I think this cross have a lot of boxes crosses on my parameters. Unfortunately none of the bodhi strains listed on JBC are crossed with her atm.


Well that sucks, sorry I didn't know those were out of stock. Email JBC and GLG and see if they don't have a pack stashed somewhere. It's worth an ask. If that doesn't work maybe try the Dread Bread (Mango Biche x Old Mother Ghana).


----------



## hillbill (May 21, 2021)

Babylon Buster is Mango Biche/Old Mother Ghany x 88G13HP, 4 just up potted to hot mix yesterday.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 21, 2021)

copkilller said:


> its the name of a body count song havnt put much thought into it, maybe i should have lol


My post has been eating at me. I do apologize. Honest thought was all. 

I seen some offended police be pretty vindictive for any song playing to the effect during encounters. Or certain band stickers or shirts. 

"FTP!" But under our breathes now. Honest peace and props for the jewels.


----------



## space_organics (May 21, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Well that sucks, sorry I didn't know those were out of stock. Email JBC and GLG and see if they don't have a pack stashed somewhere. It's worth an ask. If that doesn't work maybe try the Dread Bread (Mango Biche x Old Mother Ghana).


No Worries fam


----------



## mawasmada (May 21, 2021)

space_organics said:


> That's very nice to hear about JBC.
> Actually it is. Mango Biche is a sativa variety from South America, so I think this cross have a lot of boxes crosses on my parameters. Unfortunately none of the bodhi strains listed on JBC are crossed with her atm.


Another site for Bodhi is The Seed Source. I completed my first order through them about 3 weeks ago. Good luck!


----------



## copkilller (May 21, 2021)

JMcG said:


> Daaaaaaaamn...
> That Cherrie Queen is a Mycene BEAST! I’ve never had a single cannabinoid test this high. Super tasty, fruity cherry odor. It dominated the grow room in the last run. Excellent yields.
> View attachment 4905733View attachment 4905734


THANKS FOR SHARING THIS!!!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 21, 2021)

Nothing special here. Still chugging along on tap water and 40W to keep full 16 hours of light. 

A few more public viewed flower beds then I can get the greenhouse up and running. 

A great Friedday to all.


----------



## YardG (May 21, 2021)

Similar... really hoping to get these plants outdoors fulltime soon (Soul Mates in the back two, Lemon Ghani in the center, Hollyweed lower left of the larger pots, Snow Monkey in the Solo, and cousins Old Family Purple x Jabbas Stash and SSDD x Chocolate Trip in the other two containers).


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (May 21, 2021)

Granola Funk starting that late purple fade


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 21, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Well that sucks, sorry I didn't know those were out of stock. Email JBC and GLG and see if they don't have a pack stashed somewhere. It's worth an ask. If that doesn't work maybe try the Dread Bread (Mango Biche x Old Mother Ghana).



STRAY ALSO MADE SOME DREADBREAD CROSSES AND WHILE BACK... THEY MIGHT BE FLOATING AROUND STILL

EDIT SORRY MANGO BICHE


----------



## steveydvee (May 22, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> super interested in this one whats the smell like?


Fruity profile I’ll go more in depth when I have time tomorrow to really smell the terps. Out of all bodhi strains, blue sunshine even when grown terribly wrong threw out a crazy amount of trichs. My 4th run. Two phenos came out very nice with Sativa leafs which are my keepers. Stout pheno was alright. And there was another pheno that just didn’t produce at all medium height. Look for Sativa traits IMO. If you do get the pack.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 22, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> If im being honest I'd have to agree about mms, I have grown most on your list. Couple good cuts found from others as well. My bodhi or inkognyto keepers had much more vigorous growth as well. MMS has not YET given me that wow factor when harvesting. I am not talking down on them as I have had some subpar bodhi as well. Having said that the keepers I've found in bodhi bean will rival or beat out verified clone only I've held over the years. And I've had ALOT of them.
> 
> I sit on alot of beans from many breeders I respect. When looking for that random, exotic f1 cross that's different etc. Bodhi fits the bill perfectly. The money he asks is much more fair as well. Especially considering the freebies etc. That's a good dude not just in it for the money. Just spreading love of seed.
> 
> ...


Always be weary when every damn smoke report describes the purple dominant bud as "psychadelic, trippy, overwhelming, and life altering". Every single time I have grown a strain with purple influence, the LEAST purple phenos were always the best. For that reason I completely avoid purple coloration when hunting. Anthocyanin, the pigment responsible for purple coloration, is a general response to oxidative stress. I view purple plants as analogs to humans who cant go outside because they are allergic to air and sun. 

I still have this stupid Purple Unicorn F5 around because of a cloning mix up while I was away on COVID quarantine and I. Fucking. Hate. This. Plant. Cant be too wet, cant be too dry. Loves high light during veg, hates it once you switch to flower. Terps are just basic purple grapey-blackberry terps, high is generic and super weak. It strikes me as a plant that just absolutely hates being alive and will do anything that it can do die. I swear I hear all 9 of them screaming "Kill me!" when I open the door to my main flower room. I have seen better results with this cut outside, but its still really bad compared to anything else I have run.

I see purple coloration as a "run the other way" characteristic. Weak, generic, generally very sensitive, and objectively worse than any comparable green bud. The MMS Star Pupil has always been fun to follow. The few who I know who ran MMS gear have always told stories about high cull rates and weak bud. Id never take a chance with a breeder who seems to label everything as euphoric.


----------



## mindriot (May 22, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I still have this stupid Purple Unicorn F5 around because of a cloning mix up while I was away on COVID quarantine and I. Fucking. Hate. This. Plant. Cant be too wet, cant be too dry. Loves high light during veg, hates it once you switch to flower. Terps are just basic purple grapey-blackberry terps, high is generic and super weak. It strikes me as a plant that just absolutely hates being alive and will do anything that it can do die. I swear I hear all 9 of them screaming "Kill me!" when I open the door to my main flower room. I have seen better results with this cut outside, but its still really bad compared to anything else I have run.


 I guess I'll put my pack at the back of the queue... glad I decided to run Garfunkle instead. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mawasmada (May 22, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Always be weary when every damn smoke report describes the purple dominant bud as "psychadelic, trippy, overwhelming, and life altering". Every single time I have grown a strain with purple influence, the LEAST purple phenos were always the best. For that reason I completely avoid purple coloration when hunting. Anthocyanin, the pigment responsible for purple coloration, is a general response to oxidative stress. I view purple plants as analogs to humans who cant go outside because they are allergic to air and sun.
> 
> I still have this stupid Purple Unicorn F5 around because of a cloning mix up while I was away on COVID quarantine and I. Fucking. Hate. This. Plant. Cant be too wet, cant be too dry. Loves high light during veg, hates it once you switch to flower. Terps are just basic purple grapey-blackberry terps, high is generic and super weak. It strikes me as a plant that just absolutely hates being alive and will do anything that it can do die. I swear I hear all 9 of them screaming "Kill me!" when I open the door to my main flower room. I have seen better results with this cut outside, but its still really bad compared to anything else I have run.
> 
> I see purple coloration as a "run the other way" characteristic. Weak, generic, generally very sensitive, and objectively worse than any comparable green bud. The MMS Star Pupil has always been fun to follow. The few who I know who ran MMS gear have always told stories about high cull rates and weak bud. Id never take a chance with a breeder who seems to label everything as euphoric.


Good to hear your feelings and honesty about PU f5, but alarming as well. I'm hoping for better than you describe from my only Purple Unicorn cross. I picked up a couple packs of Purple Star (Jalalabad Star x PU). Purple is pretty, but I'm more into flavor and effect. Maybe the Jalalabad Star will improve those described weaknesses.
Any thoughts?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 22, 2021)

Phone Home Pheno 1 - Wasnt too loud while live, same deal in the jar. The wookie burnt rubber/lavender notes seem to fade to a bready sweet SLIGHT lavender funk. TK retains its sharpie terps. On the grind it smells like nutty bready OG spice with a bit of gassy lavender. Taste is the same as the smell - Overall bready funky OG taste, loud fuel notes, some sweet lavender on the back end. Its a DIVINE tasting bud. This is one of those where the terps dont readily evaporate, so all of the flavor is in the smoke/vapor when combusted. My girlfriend loves the taste of this stuff and she really doesnt like smoking. She kept asking for the volcano bag for another hit!

High is absolutely excellent. Medium-high potency, consistent mild energy without any serious lethargy towards the back end of the high. The experience is extremely relaxing, stress reducing, and uplifting. It is a real nice effect that keeps me reaching for it during these extremely busy times. It makes me melt with love and happiness when I look at my dogs, cats, or SO. Or my plants. It has some serious repeatability too. I can smoke this for a week straight and the effects dont change in strength or duration.

Id say it needs more of a nose in the jar.. But I think this just means that the terpenes are high mass and do not evaporate as readily as others. When I grind it, it has that "Oh shit" effect where you just know it will taste great. 



Lucky Wookie Pheno 1 - Its still drying but I have very high hopes. It was the loudest plant in the room. Sharp and pungent burnt rubber terps, gas, and some slight lavender on the back end. I'm looking at this one and think we have a Appy Bx with extra frost from The White, and loud burnt rubber/lavender from Big Buddy's Lavender. Because of this expression I have some high hopes. 10 days left on the dry until I get to do the taste test!



Passionfruit Hashplant unmarked pheno - A real cedar/tropical fruit dominant pheno. This one has consistently been the best smelling individual for the entire run. It encompasses exactly what I would be looking for in this cross. Great bud structure from the Ghash, terpene dominance from the Lush. The reason for the orange pistils and speckled leaves is... I kinda mixed up Sanidate with Zerotol for my foliar IPM last week and kiiinda burned all of the plants in this room. Oh well. Stress test! They are all stable. 



Passionfruit HP unmarked pheno - Again with the speckles! Stupid me. Anyways.. This one is going to cause some buzz in the local market. This is looking like an extremely recessive 88g13hp dominant pheno with some of the LOUDEST terps that I have ever found on a plant. It has a nose piercing onion/armpit/fuel funk. Its what Id think of when the name "pirate sweat" comes to mind. I have NEVER had an 88g13hp pheno this putrid, so I think I just lucked out with a very rare recessive pheno. The trichome heads also just fall off when I handle her with gloved hands, so it will definitely wash at a very high return %. Totally not what I was expecting, but this has become the new front runner in the current 200 seed hunt!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 22, 2021)

mindriot said:


> I guess I'll put my pack at the back of the queue... glad I decided to run Garfunkle instead. Thanks for the info.


Yeah IMO garfunkle has much better potential. You should pull some awesome plants out of that pairing. Keep us updated!



mawasmada said:


> Good to hear your feelings and honesty about PU f5, but alarming as well. I'm hoping for better than you describe from my only Purple Unicorn cross. I picked up a couple packs of Purple Star (Jalalabad Star x PU). Purple is pretty, but I'm more into flavor and effect. Maybe the Jalalabad Star will improve those described weaknesses.
> Any thoughts?


You have no idea how bad I wanted to like the PU F5. The veg plants were incredible. Great root development, amazing veg vigor/uniformity, and great structure. Everything goes well until flowers start expanding and bracts swell. It seems to develop a ton of purple, then leaf cannibalism starts, and most just wont finish indoors. I have 9 of these damn things on week 14 of 11/13 and they are still clear triched with white pistils. At this point Im just letting them run until I chop my Bandaid Hazes that are next to them. I will just run them to live resin. 

I see absolutely no point in running anything crossed with PU unless purple coloration and blackberry terps are your priority. The other phenos expressed an antique wood terp that I wasnt particularly fond of. Many others report a shit smell in PU f3 crosses as well. Chem D brings those terps with potency and will actually finish. 

Anyone who is reading this who disagrees, you have a right to that opinion. I havent run any PU crosses, only the pure F5's. This opinion is based on by experience with 9 phenos that all turned out.. Not great.


----------



## dankbydrew (May 22, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Always be weary when every damn smoke report describes the purple dominant bud as "psychadelic, trippy, overwhelming, and life altering". Every single time I have grown a strain with purple influence, the LEAST purple phenos were always the best. For that reason I completely avoid purple coloration when hunting. Anthocyanin, the pigment responsible for purple coloration, is a general response to oxidative stress. I view purple plants as analogs to humans who cant go outside because they are allergic to air and sun.
> 
> I still have this stupid Purple Unicorn F5 around because of a cloning mix up while I was away on COVID quarantine and I. Fucking. Hate. This. Plant. Cant be too wet, cant be too dry. Loves high light during veg, hates it once you switch to flower. Terps are just basic purple grapey-blackberry terps, high is generic and super weak. It strikes me as a plant that just absolutely hates being alive and will do anything that it can do die. I swear I hear all 9 of them screaming "Kill me!" when I open the door to my main flower room. I have seen better results with this cut outside, but its still really bad compared to anything else I have run.
> 
> I see purple coloration as a "run the other way" characteristic. Weak, generic, generally very sensitive, and objectively worse than any comparable green bud. The MMS Star Pupil has always been fun to follow. The few who I know who ran MMS gear have always told stories about high cull rates and weak bud. Id never take a chance with a breeder who seems to label everything as euphoric.


Hmmm... PSS is purple and euphoric, takes a beating too. Super stable. Guessing it’s the lush since the Laos is purple. Can’t wait to hear what you’ll think of those Passionfruit Hashplant. My pack has been sitting on the top shelf of my fridge staring me down.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 22, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Hmmm... PSS is purple and euphoric, takes a beating too. Super stable. Guessing it’s the lush since the Laos is purple. Can’t wait to hear what you’ll think of those Passionfruit Hashplant. My pack has been sitting on the top shelf of my fridge staring me down.


PSS is on deck! This PFHP gene pool is looking to be incredibly wide and deep, so Lush has shot to the top of my hunting list. I really hope this recessive, incredibly disgusting smelling ghash pheno is more common. Id love to see more reports of others finding it. It was completely unexpected, and serves as a reminder as to why I love hunting gear from Bodhi and others in his circle. 

Lush x Kashmir looks to have an even wider pool to select from.. I may run all the seeds I have.


----------



## BigDavid (May 22, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Always be weary when every damn smoke report describes the purple dominant bud as "psychadelic, trippy, overwhelming, and life altering". Every single time I have grown a strain with purple influence, the LEAST purple phenos were always the best. For that reason I completely avoid purple coloration when hunting. Anthocyanin, the pigment responsible for purple coloration, is a general response to oxidative stress. I view purple plants as analogs to humans who cant go outside because they are allergic to air and sun.
> 
> I still have this stupid Purple Unicorn F5 around because of a cloning mix up while I was away on COVID quarantine and I. Fucking. Hate. This. Plant. Cant be too wet, cant be too dry. Loves high light during veg, hates it once you switch to flower. Terps are just basic purple grapey-blackberry terps, high is generic and super weak. It strikes me as a plant that just absolutely hates being alive and will do anything that it can do die. I swear I hear all 9 of them screaming "Kill me!" when I open the door to my main flower room. I have seen better results with this cut outside, but its still really bad compared to anything else I have run.
> 
> I see purple coloration as a "run the other way" characteristic. Weak, generic, generally very sensitive, and objectively worse than any comparable green bud. The MMS Star Pupil has always been fun to follow. The few who I know who ran MMS gear have always told stories about high cull rates and weak bud. Id never take a chance with a breeder who seems to label everything as euphoric.


I look forward to popping more Bodhi packs because I had the exact same experience with said breeder. Not to shame them though, there were some really beautiful looking plants. Visually they were stunning.


----------



## jp68 (May 22, 2021)

Think it was mentioned before that you want the mom leaners out of the PU crosses. Saw that generic stuff out of a unicorn milk pack but luckily a mom leaner popped up that saved that hunt cuz the dad leaners were nothing special


----------



## 2seepictures (May 22, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Always be weary when every damn smoke report describes the purple dominant bud as "psychadelic, trippy, overwhelming, and life altering". Every single time I have grown a strain with purple influence, the LEAST purple phenos were always the best. For that reason I completely avoid purple coloration when hunting. Anthocyanin, the pigment responsible for purple coloration, is a general response to oxidative stress. I view purple plants as analogs to humans who cant go outside because they are allergic to air and sun.
> 
> I still have this stupid Purple Unicorn F5 around because of a cloning mix up while I was away on COVID quarantine and I. Fucking. Hate. This. Plant. Cant be too wet, cant be too dry. Loves high light during veg, hates it once you switch to flower. Terps are just basic purple grapey-blackberry terps, high is generic and super weak. It strikes me as a plant that just absolutely hates being alive and will do anything that it can do die. I swear I hear all 9 of them screaming "Kill me!" when I open the door to my main flower room. I have seen better results with this cut outside, but its still really bad compared to anything else I have run.
> 
> I see purple coloration as a "run the other way" characteristic. Weak, generic, generally very sensitive, and objectively worse than any comparable green bud. The MMS Star Pupil has always been fun to follow. The few who I know who ran MMS gear have always told stories about high cull rates and weak bud. Id never take a chance with a breeder who seems to label everything as euphoric.


I've always felt this way as well except rather than focusing on the presence of anthocyanins I've always attributed it more to the lines being selected for the novelty of being purple over all other traits. Often times with anthocyanin rich purple vegetables they taste very bland (newer varieties are always coming out with improvements though) and pale in comparison to "regular" high quality varieties. The novelty of being purple is usually their main marketing strength and when the novelty factor drops off interest in the variety usually goes with it. In a practical sense I completely agree that purple flowers are almost always inferior to the less purple flowers in a line when judged by effect and potency (opinion). Great reviews by the way, moved Phone Home up in priority for next round..


----------



## mawasmada (May 22, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> I've always felt this way as well except rather than focusing on the presence of anthocyanins I've always attributed it more to the lines being selected for the novelty of being purple over all other traits. Often times with anthocyanin rich purple vegetables they taste very bland (newer varieties are always coming out with improvements though) and pale in comparison to "regular" high quality varieties. The novelty of being purple is usually their main marketing strength and when the novelty factor drops off interest in the variety usually goes with it. In a practical sense I completely agree that purple flowers are almost always inferior to the less purple flowers in a line when judged by effect and potency (opinion). Great reviews by the way, moved Phone Home up in priority for next round..


His Phone Home is gorgeous!


----------



## Clarky16 (May 22, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Always be weary when every damn smoke report describes the purple dominant bud as "psychadelic, trippy, overwhelming, and life altering". Every single time I have grown a strain with purple influence, the LEAST purple phenos were always the best. For that reason I completely avoid purple coloration when hunting. Anthocyanin, the pigment responsible for purple coloration, is a general response to oxidative stress. I view purple plants as analogs to humans who cant go outside because they are allergic to air and sun.
> 
> I still have this stupid Purple Unicorn F5 around because of a cloning mix up while I was away on COVID quarantine and I. Fucking. Hate. This. Plant. Cant be too wet, cant be too dry. Loves high light during veg, hates it once you switch to flower. Terps are just basic purple grapey-blackberry terps, high is generic and super weak. It strikes me as a plant that just absolutely hates being alive and will do anything that it can do die. I swear I hear all 9 of them screaming "Kill me!" when I open the door to my main flower room. I have seen better results with this cut outside, but its still really bad compared to anything else I have run.
> 
> I see purple coloration as a "run the other way" characteristic. Weak, generic, generally very sensitive, and objectively worse than any comparable green bud. The MMS Star Pupil has always been fun to follow. The few who I know who ran MMS gear have always told stories about high cull rates and weak bud. Id never take a chance with a breeder who seems to label everything as euphoric.


Most of the people I give bud to really liked the PU for exactly the same reasons you hate it. Nice mild buzz, tasted good and was pretty. One guy said it was his favourite. I got really nice yields and monster buds off it. Not my favorite but hey, different strokes and all


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 22, 2021)

Clarky16 said:


> Most of the people I give bud to really liked the PU for exactly the same reasons you hate it. Nice mild buzz, tasted good and was pretty. One guy said it was his favourite. I got really nice yields and monster buds off it. Not my favorite but hey, different strokes and allView attachment 4907066


Oh yeah it’s still better than anything dispensary sourced and most outdoor/home grown. I just think Bodhi seed stock has much more to offer if one is looking to take the time to hunt through something for 5-6 months.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 22, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> I've always felt this way as well except rather than focusing on the presence of anthocyanins I've always attributed it more to the lines being selected for the novelty of being purple over all other traits. Often times with anthocyanin rich purple vegetables they taste very bland (newer varieties are always coming out with improvements though) and pale in comparison to "regular" high quality varieties. The novelty of being purple is usually their main marketing strength and when the novelty factor drops off interest in the variety usually goes with it. In a practical sense I completely agree that purple flowers are almost always inferior to the less purple flowers in a line when judged by effect and potency (opinion). Great reviews by the way, moved Phone Home up in priority for next round..


I agree with you on all fronts! Anything line bred for a specific characteristic is bound to sacrifice a ton with other traits. It’s why I really don’t like hunting super refined seeds. The vigor and stability that bodhi achieved with this line is extremely impressive though. Especially for an F5. 

I think breeding for anthocyanin has all the side effects of line breeding PLUS the direct effects of breeding for high stress pigment expression. Since that is what triggers anthocyanin buildup in plants. All these purple plants seem dramatically more sensitive than their green siblings.



mawasmada said:


> His Phone Home is gorgeous!


They were all good phenos too! Really nice phenos on both the mom and dad side. Equal dispersion of trait expression from dad dominant to mom dominant. It’s a pretty great line IMO.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (May 23, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> GG4 x SSDD (Freebie) ~approx 65day
> 
> I'm excited to see what the effects are like and compare it to Space Monkey, GG4 RIL and SSDD. It looks like she became a little deficient before starting senescence so maybe it would perform better with more food and larger pot. High odor levels but not as intense or as much trichome coverage as the Space Monkey (GG4 x Wookie 15). Leans more towards GG4 odor in my opinion than SSDD. Space Monkey pine smell is still my favorite aroma of the GG4 crosses to date but this smells nice too. Wont have a solid opinion on it until testing the medicinal value but so far I'm impressed for it being a freebie.


Very curious, did it you get any good Pain Relief effects from GG4 x SSDD?
I wanted to see if the SSDD male brings the numbing, nerve pain-killing type effect like classic SSDD is known for.
Thank you much for any info!


----------



## 2seepictures (May 23, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Very curious, did it you get any good Pain Relief effects from GG4 x SSDD?
> I wanted to see if the SSDD male brings the numbing, nerve pain-killing type effect like classic SSDD is known for.
> Thank you much for any info!


Sorry I dont think I'd be able to answer that with confidence. For me personally Cannabis has never been effective for combatting pain so I would be a horrible judge on that front. Hopefully some day I find a pheno that works for me. I mostly use Cannabis medicinally for the psychological effects and would consider the GG4xSSDD to be very similar to all the SSDD I've tried. I only used the GG4 x SSDD around 10 times and ended up gifting it all to a friend because the SSDD proved to be better (to me) in nearly every area except calyx to leaf ratio.

This isn't a knock against the strain though, the latest SSDD was definitely the best in the pack and the GG4xSSDD was the one and only female I tried from the pack. The effects were much closer to SSDD than what I consider to be GG4's effects, based on experience with GG4 RIL and Space Monkey. It's hard to compare strains going off of memory but I'd say the GG4xSSDD was more desirable than all of my SSDD females (4) except for the current one as a night time & relaxing medicine. 

I'm also curous about the SSDD male as well. So many varieties I want to try and so little space unfortunately. I might end up trying either Waking Dream (wifi x SSDD) or chem91 x SSDD with Phone Home next time. If I didn't have a SSDD mother & so many GG4 varieties already I'd be very interested in the GG4xSSDD cross. Hope this helps.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (May 23, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Sorry I dont think I'd be able to answer that with confidence. For me personally Cannabis has never been effective for combatting pain so I would be a horrible judge on that front. Hopefully some day I find a pheno that works for me. I mostly use Cannabis medicinally for the psychological effects and would consider the GG4xSSDD to be very similar to all the SSDD I've tried. I only used the GG4 x SSDD around 10 times and ended up gifting it all to a friend because the SSDD proved to be better (to me) in nearly every area except calyx to leaf ratio.
> 
> This isn't a knock against the strain though, the latest SSDD was definitely the best in the pack and the GG4xSSDD was the one and only female I tried from the pack. The effects were much closer to SSDD than what I consider to be GG4's effects, based on experience with GG4 RIL and Space Monkey. It's hard to compare strains going off of memory but I'd say the GG4xSSDD was more desirable than all of my SSDD females (4) except for the current one as a night time & relaxing medicine.
> 
> I'm also curous about the SSDD male as well. So many varieties I want to try and so little space unfortunately. I might end up trying either Waking Dream (wifi x SSDD) or chem91 x SSDD with Phone Home next time. If I didn't have a SSDD mother & so many GG4 varieties already I'd be very interested in the GG4xSSDD cross. Hope this helps.


Thank You so much this is very in-depth and useful info you have shared. And your thoughts on other SSDD hybrids like Waking Dream also helps me in my quest. Cheers!


----------



## copkilller (May 23, 2021)

Granola Funk V2
it's dark purple inside the center of the bud, smells like gas/og kush, not sure how else to describe the smell of this one, easy to trim, tight and heavy little buds, small plant late finisher


----------



## SFnone (May 23, 2021)

Anyone here grow B's Kandahar Black?


----------



## Ningen (May 23, 2021)

going to cross this to my golden tiger x nikah and give it out for free just like every other hybrid I make


----------



## mawasmada (May 23, 2021)

Ningen said:


> going to cross this to my golden tiger x nikah and give it out for free just like every other hybrid I make


I'll await news of this finished.
  
What kind of damage did a pack of that do to your wallet?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2021)

Just poking my head in to get out of the temporary chaos here. 

Need to get the greenhouse running soon. N.L. x Dragon Fruit is running indoors. WW is tallest. But a given. Space monkeys and Jabbas Stash are stout little things. Just soil mix amended and tap water. More 40W than sunlight the last few days. But healthy and happy here. 

And some sweet looking buds posted of late around here.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 23, 2021)

Did a top dress today (neem, karanja, kelp, crab, lots of minerals etc.) before water and some kashi as well. Smothered in a good helping of compost. Hoping all the comfrey on the lower level will break down and help my babies thrive as well. Going to hit everything with pure crop 1 tomorrow before lights on. Everything in beds looking good, the stretch is for real on a few. Hoping for a great harvest. This is day 13.

Hope the bodhi family is in good health and your gardens are green. @MICHI-CAN my bed/soil had only gotten better with time properly amended, I'm sure you will experience the same if you haven't already. Much respect!

Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 23, 2021)

Also to add to the above here is my dla10 last round. VERY tasty!!!was prob a week from harvest


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Also to add to the above here is my dla10 last round. VERY tasty!!!was prob a week from harvestView attachment 4907766


I'm no micro biologist. Just keep things easy enough and lazy as I get lazier. But my soil needs less and less amendments every next use. And that's in pots. In ground I could throw a hanful of lobster/ kelp and just water if I wasn't obsessed with elephant tusk things. It takes a complicated recipe but to start. Or a good choice in over the counter. Keep it fresh, organic and local is all you have to do here. 

Honest 30 years and still playing in the sandbox outback. I love plants.


----------



## mawasmada (May 23, 2021)

Does anyone kow when Shoe will have the site back up? He's got some beans I'm in need of.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (May 23, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Does anyone kow when Shoe will have the site back up? He's got some beans I'm in need of.


This post and the next one, both members have contacted him. Keep him and his family in your thoughts and your prayers as well if you're religious.






Dominion Seed Company


Anyone know what happened to shoe's website? can't get packs of Duke's gear anymore with HG being down :( When I looked a few days ago he’d mentioned the site was closed to new sales until he gets all of the 4/20 orders shipped. He probably shut the site down in the meantime to avoid confusion.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## mawasmada (May 23, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> This post and the next one, both members have contacted him. Keep him and his family in your thoughts and your prayers as well if you're religious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Judio_gardens (May 23, 2021)

SFnone said:


> Anyone here grow B's Kandahar Black?


once i get a secure space set up im going to reproduce those in an open pollination. Looking forward to that.


----------



## keiserrott (May 23, 2021)

Ningen said:


> going to cross this to my golden tiger x nikah and give it out for free just like every other hybrid I make


I'm unfamiliar with the GT...care to describe her?


----------



## Ningen (May 23, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> I'm unfamiliar with the GT...care to describe her?


think of the psychedelic pheno of haze but stronger


----------



## keiserrott (May 23, 2021)

Ningen said:


> think of the psychedelic pheno of haze but stronger


Oh boy, I need this in my life. Bodhi still restocking it?


----------



## mawasmada (May 23, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Oh boy, I need this in my life. Bodhi still restocking it?


It's an Ace Seeds line. Malawi x Thai


----------



## raytizzle (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Ningen (May 24, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> I've always felt this way as well except rather than focusing on the presence of anthocyanins I've always attributed it more to the lines being selected for the novelty of being purple over all other traits. Often times with anthocyanin rich purple vegetables they taste very bland (newer varieties are always coming out with improvements though) and pale in comparison to "regular" high quality varieties. The novelty of being purple is usually their main marketing strength and when the novelty factor drops off interest in the variety usually goes with it. In a practical sense I completely agree that purple flowers are almost always inferior to the less purple flowers in a line when judged by effect and potency (opinion). Great reviews by the way, moved Phone Home up in priority for next round..


When I grew lion's milk it was purple and it hospitalized me. 5250 and I was doing a gram of concentrate for year for context. I do 100mg thc stiiizy edibles now since it's $4 sometimes $52 live rosin jam grams or $25 dollar liveresin diamonds if the day is bad, but I usually cycle 2 weeks vaping, 2 weeks edibles since it turns to 11-hydroxy-thc when metabolized which we have no tolerance to.

Only strain i've had that felt harder than hard drugs.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (May 24, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Yeah IMO garfunkle has much better potential. You should pull some awesome plants out of that pairing. Keep us updated!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grew the Skywalker og x purple unicorn. It was an extremely hardy plant. The smell was rotten geranium flowers and old wood. The trichome coverage was beautiful. The effect was very medicinal (not narcotic). I was so happy with it. When it came time to share with others ....nobody liked it lmfao. I still believe in it and have hopes for the other PU hybrids as well. Everyone’s different. I had holiday smokers telling me it was weak and I blaze all day long lol. Again! We are different. We all have a unique ECS


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 24, 2021)

SOUNDS LIKE A GREAT LINE TO F2 FOR THE FLO ESQUE TERPS...


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 24, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> You have no idea how bad I wanted to like the PU F5. The veg plants were incredible. Great root development, amazing veg vigor/uniformity, and great structure. Everything goes well until flowers start expanding and bracts swell. It seems to develop a ton of purple, then leaf cannibalism starts, and most just wont finish indoors. I have 9 of these damn things on week 14 of 11/13 and they are still clear triched with white pistils. At this point Im just letting them run until I chop my Bandaid Hazes that are next to them. I will just run them to live resin.
> 
> I see absolutely no point in running anything crossed with PU unless purple coloration and blackberry terps are your priority. The other phenos expressed an antique wood terp that I wasnt particularly fond of. Many others report a shit smell in PU f3 crosses as well. Chem D brings those terps with potency and will actually finish.
> 
> Anyone who is reading this who disagrees, you have a right to that opinion. I havent run any PU crosses, only the pure F5's. This opinion is based on by experience with 9 phenos that all turned out.. Not great.


If I'm remembering correctly, you're not the only one who has mentioned PU F5 is kinda lackluster on its own. 

It seems like I also read somewhere that Bodhi called it a building block strain that is great for adding some purple to crosses.


----------



## hillbill (May 24, 2021)

4 Babylon Buster topped in veg.


----------



## downhill21 (May 24, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Hmmm nice Funk
> 
> Heres my granola Funk just finished drying, I got rid of this pheno and kept another one...I did double the yield on her second run...
> 
> ...


Looks like an interesting strain. Would you say Granola Funk was a little finicky?


----------



## copkilller (May 24, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Did a top dress today (neem, karanja, kelp, crab, lots of minerals etc.) before water and some kashi as well. Smothered in a good helping of compost. Hoping all the comfrey on the lower level will break down and help my babies thrive as well. Going to hit everything with pure crop 1 tomorrow before lights on. Everything in beds looking good, the stretch is for real on a few. Hoping for a great harvest. This is day 13.
> 
> Hope the bodhi family is in good health and your gardens are green. @MICHI-CAN my bed/soil had only gotten better with time properly amended, I'm sure you will experience the same if you haven't already. Much respect!
> 
> ...


ay bro what are the other plants you are growing?
i also grow tobacco and kratom (soon) and they look like both of those


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 24, 2021)

copkilller said:


> ay bro what are the other plants you are growing?
> i also grow tobacco and kratom (soon) and they look like both of those


 You are referring to my bocking 14 comfrey (I think). I chop it about once a week and top dress it in the beds. The consistency of decomp in the beds helps keep co2 up high. If I do this along with every 30 day top dress it keeps co2 in the 1000-1500ppm range according to my autopilot. I also recycle any and all plant leaves to the bed to aid this as well. A healthy mulch layer is absolutely key to my system working properly. Keeps the worms busy as well... and busy they are!


----------



## lambchopedd (May 24, 2021)

Is anybody running Skunk hashplant this season/year?

I pop seeds once a month. But every other month I tend to keep males of 1-2 varieties that I think would be worthy of F2ing. I’m planning ahead. I have four Bodhi choices to choose from because I have multiple packs of each:

1. Snuggle Funk
2. Skunk Hashplant
3. Tresfighter (Stray) x Strawberry milk
4. Jager Hashplant


----------



## SFnone (May 24, 2021)

Judio_gardens said:


> once i get a secure space set up im going to reproduce those in an open pollination. Looking forward to that.


Nice, I'm really curious about this one. I'm pretty sure it's different than his black afghani, as well as his vintage afghan, so interested to hear how it turns out.


----------



## Judio_gardens (May 24, 2021)

SFnone said:


> Nice, I'm really curious about this one. I'm pretty sure it's different than his black afghani, as well as his vintage afghan, so interested to hear how it turns out.


Hey, Yeah i am really intrigued as well.I believe the original seeds that bodhi got came from vision creator up here in Canada, not sure though where vision creator got the seeds from. Ill keep you posted when i start that project.


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 24, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Is anybody running Skunk hashplant this season/year?
> 
> I pop seeds once a month. But every other month I tend to keep males of 1-2 varieties that I think would be worthy of F2ing. I’m planning ahead. I have four Bodhi choices to choose from because I have multiple packs of each:
> 
> ...


TRESFIGHTER STRAWBERRY MILK PLEASE....


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 25, 2021)

POTENTIAL F2'S F3'S OR IX'S LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU'D LIKE TO SEE -

ORANGE SUNSHINE
PURPLE SS
RASPBERRY SS
STRAWBERRY SS
MENDO PURPS X SNOW LOTUS
STARDAWG GUAVA X SSDD
COLOMBIAN X HAWAIIAN X OLD MOTHER GHANI
BLUE LOTUS IX
BLUE LOTUS F3
BUBBASHINE 88G13 IX
GOJI OG F3
GOJI OG IX
SUNSHINE 4 F3
LA WOOKIE F2
GOLDSTAR X UW BLACK F2
BLUESUNSHINE F2
BLUESUNSHINE IX
ANCIENT OG F3
DLA 6 F2


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 25, 2021)

silver mountain f2
tree of life f2


----------



## Zett66 (May 25, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> POTENTIAL F2'S F3'S OR IX'S LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU'D LIKE TO SEE -
> 
> ORANGE SUNSHINE
> PURPLE SS
> ...


Goji OG


----------



## TugthePup (May 25, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> POTENTIAL F2'S F3'S OR IX'S LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU'D LIKE TO SEE -
> 
> ORANGE SUNSHINE
> PURPLE SS
> ...


DLA 6 f2 would be great building blocks


----------



## YardG (May 25, 2021)

How many of the DLA6 F2s do you have?


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 25, 2021)

YardG said:


> How many of the DLA6 F2s do you have?


THESE ARE POTENTIALS FOR THE FUTURE, PROJECTS HAVE NOT BEGUN AND WILL START AROUND OCTOBER AS MY STATE HAS JUST BECOME LEGAL....


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 25, 2021)

SPEAKING OF TOBACCO DID ANYONE GET THE NICOLATIOA RUSTICAS FROM BODHI TO POP


----------



## mawasmada (May 25, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> POTENTIAL F2'S F3'S OR IX'S LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU'D LIKE TO SEE -
> 
> ORANGE SUNSHINE
> PURPLE SS
> ...


Orange Sunshine is one I regretfully missed out on.


----------



## Tiflis (May 25, 2021)

DLA #7
Squat little things they are


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 25, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Orange Sunshine is one I regretfully missed out on.


ILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO IN THE FUTURE AND WHAT POPS AND SUCH...


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (May 25, 2021)

Space Monkey doesn't like me.


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 25, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> SPEAKING OF TOBACCO DID ANYONE GET THE NICOLATIOA RUSTICAS FROM BODHI TO POP


I've seen a couple people growing them on instagram. I haven't personally tried to grow them though.


----------



## Ningen (May 25, 2021)

gonna name my goji og x nikah
"Adjure te, spiritus nequissime, per Deum omnipotentem."

and my 

Mountain Temple x Nikah
"Mi te voeuri ben"


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 25, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> DLA #7
> Squat little things they are
> View attachment 4908933View attachment 4908934


the DLA 12 is squat as well though mine look to be about a week behind. They cracked super fast and popped up pretty fast but have since kind of lagged in terms of growth vis a vis their seedling brethren.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 25, 2021)

downhill21 said:


> Looks like an interesting strain. Would you say Granola Funk was a little finicky?


 Both my females when grown from seeds took eons to grow, but my clones of them grows quite a bit faster....Other then that it was a easy grow and I have my 2nd cloned pheno in flower atm....


----------



## crisnpropa (May 25, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> POTENTIAL F2'S F3'S OR IX'S LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU'D LIKE TO SEE -
> 
> ORANGE SUNSHINE
> PURPLE SS
> ...


Goji's


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (May 25, 2021)

Ningen said:


> gonna name my goji og x nikah
> "Adjure te, spiritus nequissime, per Deum omnipotentem."
> 
> and my
> ...


Do you have a seed company name yet? If not, may I recommend "Pretentious Hipster"?


----------



## Ningen (May 25, 2021)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Do you have a seed company name yet? If not, may I recommend "Pretentious Hipster"?


I have a non profit organization that gives all cannabis products out for free for 21+ fully compliant
no name yet though.
I'll name it that as a troll joke if you want me to.
I have a 4.0 GPA in my psychology and botany major so that'd be hilarious

Did you praise the lord god today?


----------



## Ningen (May 25, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Both my females when grown from seeds took eons to grow, but my clones of them grows quite a bit faster....Other then that it was a easy grow and I have my 2nd cloned pheno in flower atm....


can confirm granola funk was slower than my lion's milk, BBHP, GOJI og, Angelica


----------



## raggyb (May 25, 2021)

Soulmate is smelling like lavender, lemon, pine soaked banananut bread. It just hit me today that's what it is.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (May 25, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Orange Sunshine is one I regretfully missed out on.


I dunno about that. Every seed I’ve popped out of the pack so far has been a mutant that never came out to anything.


----------



## SFnone (May 25, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> SPEAKING OF TOBACCO DID ANYONE GET THE NICOLATIOA RUSTICAS FROM BODHI TO POP


If you're into tobacco, https://strictlymedicinalseeds.com sells several tobaccos, along with many other interesting things... no pot though.


----------



## poonoodle (May 25, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> POTENTIAL F2'S F3'S OR IX'S LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU'D LIKE TO SEE -
> 
> ORANGE SUNSHINE
> PURPLE SS
> ...


GOJI OG!!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 25, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> POTENTIAL F2'S F3'S OR IX'S LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU'D LIKE TO SEE -
> 
> ORANGE SUNSHINE
> PURPLE SS
> ...


GOJI OG


----------



## nuskool89 (May 25, 2021)

So I gifted a close friend a pack of Laughing Lemon and a couple BD strains from GLG.

All 12 LL have popped by day 2-4 now. I’m asking him to journal everything. He is making space to f2 with nearly “open pollination” but also wants to make some fem seeds as well from 1-2 keeper ladies

All depends on what he finds, but by next year they might make to cut to be in the 1000 Gal organic tree farm 



one of his crosses last fall ^


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 25, 2021)

LAUGHING LEMON IS ONE I PLAN TO CROSS TO SILVER MOUNTIAN POST LEGLAIZATION... LEMON LEMON LIME SODA...


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 25, 2021)

lots of goji love, also snagged those ancient og x goji freebies from kopa... so well see how the ix's go....

as stated previously work will begin circa october - with seeds starting to go out around feb 14th 2022


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (May 25, 2021)

Cherry Sativa x SSDD anyone grow or in the know? I’m too old to spend time on “mystery mothers” but am intrigued.
Maybe a Hawaiian sativa (like in the Cherry Bomb strain from 10 yrs. ago)?
Cherry Trance has the same “Cherry sativa” mom i think and has an “electric high”. Thanks!


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 25, 2021)

i haven't grown it ( or any cannabis for the record officer) but its one of those plants i wish i had in my library....

just go for it , bodhi rarely picks a bad mom if ever....


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (May 26, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> So I gifted a close friend a pack of Laughing Lemon and a couple BD strains from GLG.
> 
> All 12 LL have popped by day 2-4 now. I’m asking him to journal everything. He is making space to f2 with nearly “open pollination” but also wants to make some fem seeds as well from 1-2 keeper ladies
> 
> ...


I have a laughing lemon girl that will go outside here in a few weeks, she’s on the Veg tent has great growth and structure. Any plants that still in my Veg room is a hardy beast. So I can confirm laughing lemon is a tough plant. Same with the “lemon lassi”. This “jager hashplant” just started growing like crazy as temps have warmed up. “Skunk Hp” also growing well , broad leaf. “Chem Kesey” is a stretcher just like the “jager Hp” I have a great new variety this year to select my new mother stock. More than I’m listing. Can’t wait to give updates and pics as we transition outside to see the true test of what these girls offer under the sun.


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 26, 2021)

keep me posted on the laughing lemon and lemon lassy...

sounds sexy


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 26, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Cherry Sativa x SSDD anyone grow or in the know? I’m too old to spend time on “mystery mothers” but am intrigued.
> Maybe a Hawaiian sativa (like in the Cherry Bomb strain from 10 yrs. ago)?
> Cherry Trance has the same “Cherry sativa” mom i think and has an “electric high”. Thanks!




Most phenos come out as an exact copy of SSDD. If you do get Cherry Sativa leaners, they will be super woody/floral smelling with narrow leaves. Good long lasting smoke. Wish I had more to run through. Only had like 3 females. A few were mutants that didn’t have an apical node so they just died. A few were self-topping and grew with two main stems.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (May 26, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4909637
> 
> Most phenos come out as an exact copy of SSDD. If you do get Cherry Sativa leaners, they will be super woody/floral smelling with narrow leaves. Good long lasting smoke. Wish I had more to run through. Only had like 3 females. A few were mutants that didn’t have an apical node so they just died. A few were self-topping and grew with two main stems.


Thank you very much for your great descriptive growing and smoke info! And opinion of it, and for showing your lovely flowering photo. Very very nice! Now that’s a bunch of flowers my wife would especially love lol.

Please, did you recall any pain-relief or numbing effects? Thanks!


----------



## downhill21 (May 26, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> Soul Mate, 3 for 3 on germ, all 3 female.
> Cherry Lotus, 3 for 3 on germ, 1 female.
> 
> Soul Mate #1 - Day 50
> ...


Good post. Thanks.


----------



## jp68 (May 26, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4909637
> 
> Most phenos come out as an exact copy of SSDD. If you do get Cherry Sativa leaners, they will be super woody/floral smelling with narrow leaves. Good long lasting smoke. Wish I had more to run through. Only had like 3 females. A few were mutants that didn’t have an apical node so they just died. A few were self-topping and grew with two main stems.


Only popped a few ssdd packs but the male seems to to throw copies of the mom and dad reasonably well along with a blend of em but what do i know


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (May 26, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Only popped a few ssdd packs but the male seems to to throw copies of the mom and dad reasonably well along with a blend of em but what do i know


Thank you much for your thoughts; the SSDD male seems like it could offer a lot of good outcomes.


----------



## LunarMOG (May 26, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> lots of goji love, also snagged those ancient og x goji freebies from kopa... so well see how the ix's go....
> 
> as stated previously work will begin circa october - with seeds starting to go out around feb 14th 2022



anc og x goji is a cross thats offered? sounds awesome... ive never puffed the anc og, have a few f5 goin out this year, but the goji cuts ive puffed were amazing and i believe they both have the snow lotus father so i imagine you'd potentially have somewhat consistent results


----------



## YardG (May 26, 2021)

I think maybe Goonie meant for that to be an ampersand? AFAIK Copa had an Ancient OG F3 freebie and a Goji F3 freebie, but not a cross?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 26, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Thank you very much for your great descriptive growing and smoke info! And opinion of it, and for showing your lovely flowering photo. Very very nice! Now that’s a bunch of flowers my wife would especially love lol.
> 
> Please, did you recall any pain-relief or numbing effects? Thanks!


No problem! Id describe this specific cross as extremely medicinal. Pain relieving/numbing, relaxing, like lifting a weight off your back. Taste was butter-herbal/floral with more of a floral note with the mom learners. 

What is really cool, is that women absolutely loved the flower and rosin from it. Every person who got some said how either they (woman patient) or their girlfriend loved the subtle floral flavor and high. It was raved about by all my buddies significant others. Its so odd that something like flavor of cannabis would be so split down the middle for something like gender, but it was plain as day. Every single person who got some said that!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 26, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Only popped a few ssdd packs but the male seems to to throw copies of the mom and dad reasonably well along with a blend of em but what do i know


The SSDD dad is probably one of my favorites. Just a delightful base butter note to build off of with the right female. It also has washing characteristics as well. I got about a 2.5% return on the Cherry Sativa x SSDD. Id love to explore it more.


----------



## mawasmada (May 26, 2021)

YardG said:


> I think maybe Goonie meant for that to be an ampersand? AFAIK Copa had an Ancient OG F3 freebie and a Goji F3 freebie, but not a cross?


I've yet to see his(Copa's) Goji OG f3, but I have some of his f2's. Unfortunately I've only got a 5 pack of his AOG f3.


----------



## mawasmada (May 26, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> No problem! Id describe this specific cross as extremely medicinal. Pain relieving/numbing, relaxing, like lifting a weight off your back. Taste was butter-herbal/floral with more of a floral note with the mom learners.
> 
> What is really cool, is that women absolutely loved the flower and rosin from it. Every person who got some said how either they (woman patient) or their girlfriend loved the subtle floral flavor and high. It was raved about by all my buddies significant others. Its so odd that something like flavor of cannabis would be so split down the middle for something like gender, but it was plain as day. Every single person who got some said that!


Maybe I'm more fem' than I feel haha
I'm not into the popular super-funky-tastes like butt-gas-poo flavors. I always enjoyed floral, perfume, incense, sweet, herbal flavors more. Some skunky-stink yes, but not over the top.
Edit: To me, burnt rubber smell should come from hotrods or race tracks.


----------



## YardG (May 26, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I've yet to see his(Copa's) Goji OG f3, but I have some of his f2's. Unfortunately I've only got a 5 pack of his AOG f3.


Sorry, was probably Goji OG F2, like you said... I couldn't remember how far Copa had taken either and just said F3 off the top of my head.


----------



## dankbydrew (May 26, 2021)

Kind gentleman reached out to me on IG with Goji F2's. Always assumed it was one of y'all, but I'm not really sure now that I think of it. Some of the healthiest seeds I've ever seen. Like boulders. Looking forward to checking them out one of these days!


----------



## lambchopedd (May 26, 2021)

I just popped some ASS s1s (Appalachian superskunk). As I scour the internet for info, I’m starting to think “ASS” is just a clever name. Has anybody actually grown the F1s &/or had some smoke from ASS that brought some funk?!


----------



## dankbydrew (May 26, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> I just popped some ASS s1s (Appalachian superskunk). As I scour the internet for info, I’m starting to think “ASS” is just a clever name. Has anybody actually grown the F1s &/or had some smoke from ASS that brought some funk?!


I have not, but are those by the one and only Dino Party Chucking Company? Can't wait to see what you cook up with those.

American Skunk Selection cut, Bodhi's other ASS, definitely brings some funk to the mix.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (May 26, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Maybe I'm more fem' than I feel haha
> I'm not into the popular super-funky-tastes like butt-gas-poo flavors. I always enjoyed floral, perfume, incense, sweet, herbal flavors more. Some skunky-stink yes, but not over the top.
> Edit: To me, burnt rubber smell should come from hotrods or race tracks.


Agreed. Some Skunk x Afghan i grew long ago smelled like straight up dog turds. BUT luckily cured into scents of strawberry jam.
DJ Short’s Flo had great incense and spice scents.

I’m hoping Bodhi’s Jungle Spice does also. A friend gave me seeds of his cross of LBF f2 (from Bad Dawg) x Jungle Spice male. I have to make room to pop them because those prolly have some killer smells w even better effects!


----------



## GreenTools (May 26, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Maybe I'm more fem' than I feel haha
> I'm not into the popular super-funky-tastes like butt-gas-poo flavors. I always enjoyed floral, perfume, incense, sweet, herbal flavors more. Some skunky-stink yes, but not over the top.
> Edit: To me, burnt rubber smell should come from hotrods or race tracks.


Yea, I've run phenos of "manure,motor oil, garlic, onion, baby diaper( I can only imagine based upon the smell of a diaper), and various other unappealing flavors...cannot assimilate any fantastic highs with any of those flavors that supercede ones associated with better tasting smoke....


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (May 26, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> No problem! Id describe this specific cross as extremely medicinal. Pain relieving/numbing, relaxing, like lifting a weight off your back. Taste was butter-herbal/floral with more of a floral note with the mom learners.
> 
> What is really cool, is that women absolutely loved the flower and rosin from it. Every person who got some said how either they (woman patient) or their girlfriend loved the subtle floral flavor and high. It was raved about by all my buddies significant others. Its so odd that something like flavor of cannabis would be so split down the middle for something like gender, but it was plain as day. Every single person who got some said that!


Super info thank you very much! “Weight lifted off your back” is a wonderful effect i def. need. Now i just need to keep a lookout for available beans. Thanks again!


----------



## YardG (May 26, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Agreed. DJ Shorts Flo had great incense and spice scents.
> I’m hoping bodhis Jungle Spice does also. Some Skunk x Afghan i grew long ago smelled like straight up dog turds. BUT luckily cured into scents of strawberry jam.


There's a lovely incense/floral pheno I came across in the PNWHP/SSDD.


----------



## lambchopedd (May 26, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> I have not, but are those by the one and only Dino Party Chucking Company? Can't wait to see what you cook up with those.
> 
> American Skunk Selection cut, Bodhi's other ASS, definitely brings some funk to the mix.


You already know it lol RBJF threw in 7, so lets hope for the best


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (May 26, 2021)

YardG said:


> There's a lovely incense/floral pheno I came across in the PNWHP/SSDD.


Cool! I saw a couple weeks ago headiegardens still had that as a freebie.

All you peeps out there please keep good thoughts for Shoe and his family.


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 26, 2021)

YardG said:


> I think maybe Goonie meant for that to be an ampersand? AFAIK Copa had an Ancient OG F3 freebie and a Goji F3 freebie, but not a cross?


ACTUALLY BOTH, I GOT AN ANCIENT OG GOJI CROSS AS WELL- MIGHT HAVE BEEN LIMITED

I MEANT I COULD MAKE F3'S IF PEOPLE WANTED IT....

ALSO SOME OF THE ANCIENT OG F2'S AREN'T FROM KOPA

FOR THE RECORD PROJECT WOULD START IN OCTOBER AND IS FULLY LEGALLY COMPLAINT


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 26, 2021)

This is one


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 26, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> You already know it lol RBJF threw in 7, so lets hope for the best



has anyone every run anything with the ass in it?

big worm had a black cherry doja ass cross a while back...


----------



## lambchopedd (May 26, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> has anyone every run anything with the ass in it?
> 
> big worm had a black cherry doja ass cross a while back...


Eh, yes and no. Doc D made a cross called Shithead (ASS x A5 Haze/Thai bx); I didn’t grow it myself, but several ppl on IG did, including one online friend. I later grew a hybrid that the friend made with Shithead, and it ended up resembling what most people say about the Appy Superskunk (Lemon/pine).


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 26, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Eh, yes and no. Doc D made a cross called Shithead (ASS x A5 Haze/Thai bx); I didn’t grow it myself, but several ppl on IG did, including one online friend. I later grew a hybrid that the friend made with Shithead, and it ended up resembling what most people say about the Appy Superskunk (Lemon/pine).


interesting...


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 26, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> anc og x goji is a cross thats offered? sounds awesome... ive never puffed the anc og, have a few f5 goin out this year, but the goji cuts ive puffed were amazing and i believe they both have the snow lotus father so i imagine you'd potentially have somewhat consistent results


YES THERE WAS A GOJI OG X ANCIENT OG F2 THAT WENT OUT NOT TOO LONG AGO...


----------



## LunarMOG (May 27, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Maybe I'm more fem' than I feel haha
> I'm not into the popular super-funky-tastes like butt-gas-poo flavors. I always enjoyed floral, perfume, incense, sweet, herbal flavors more. Some skunky-stink yes, but not over the top.
> Edit: To me, burnt rubber smell should come from hotrods or race tracks.


amazing comment, well stated. My question just off the top is, when you say burnt rubber, do you mean the kind of offensive side of various OG plants? Wish i had more analytics knowledge to differentiate the aromatic chemicals, but relatively speaking, I often find that the more "burnt rubber" OG types are extremely potent in flavor and effect, but that I personally tend to gravitate much more heavily to the sweet flavored OG type plants... they seem to have a more addictive flavor to them, goji was one specifically that i was really impressed by for that reason (even though i wouldnt really consider in the same group as a more "pure" OG... whatever that is, def a og hybrid)


----------



## mawasmada (May 27, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> YES THERE WAS A GOJI OG X ANCIENT OG F2 THAT WENT OUT NOT TOO LONG AGO...


Where did you score those?


----------



## TWOMP (May 27, 2021)

6 Black Triangle


----------



## Sergey_snow (May 27, 2021)

steveydvee said:


> Blue Sunshine Beginning for Week 6


Blue sunshine has a killer pheno that i smoked at 4 weeks a tiny bud and i was blasted for 3 4 houres and had a smell of rubber with rotten fruits...this pheno finis at 6 weeks and is little green neon and the effects are like you have a hot nail in your brain and the body is extremely relaxed almost catatonic


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 27, 2021)

Good afternoon all. Cloudy, cold and not going far today. 

A last look at my girls before I move to 3gallon pots tomorrow. Spring starts in June here now I guess.???

Still only water. Afraid to feed until a bigger home. Another star for Bodhi. 

Here's some redneck gardening for your enjoyment. And love the bent stems. Strong winds while I was away yesterday. LOL. And they won.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Good afternoon all. Cloudy, cold and not going far today.
> 
> A last look at my girls before I move to 3gallon pots tomorrow. Spring starts in June here now I guess.???
> 
> ...


----------



## Lovefrog (May 27, 2021)

Goji OG, SSDD, and orange sunshine packs on strainly!

for 500 a piece - godbless anyone doing or plannin on reproductions lmao


----------



## copkilller (May 27, 2021)

day 34 from putting the seeds in the ground, quick growth! i had ph issues i guess... i have to check the runoff not the water going in. my water went in at 7 and came out a 5.5 so now i water at 8.5 and it comes out at 7ish, perfect. all females: mountain temple, dragon blood and old soul


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 27, 2021)

It is too bad these are now very rare. My Sudberry soil test kit got me straight on my soils in 1 season. Slow and some effort. But wonderful tool. 

Peace all.


----------



## keiserrott (May 27, 2021)

Sergey_snow said:


> Blue sunshine has a killer pheno that i smoked at 4 weeks a tiny bud and i was blasted for 3 4 houres and had a smell of rubber with rotten fruits...this pheno finis at 6 weeks and is little green neon and the effects are like you have a hot nail in your brain and the body is extremely relaxed almost catatonic


I gotta say, while the body relaxed sounds fantastic, the hot nail in the brain is slightly intimidating.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (May 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It is too bad these are now very rare. My Sudberry soil test kit got me straight on my soils in 1 season. Slow and some effort. But wonderful tool.
> 
> Peace all. View attachment 4910608View attachment 4910609


Duuuude, that looks deluxe! What decade did that come out, the 60's?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 27, 2021)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Duuuude, that looks deluxe! What decade did that come out, the 60's?


I believe it is an early 60's version. I inherited it from my Grandmother. Was missing a few pieces. Found an identical in a badly corroded case. Oddly only missing what I had. Reagents are indefinite shelf life. Still replaced all with new. I love it. And my kid loves it more. Geek, but I'm good with that. 

Best part is "Granny Dee" is helping me grow weed. Love that more. 

A thought to all we now can only cherish for all this weekend.


----------



## unomas (May 27, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> POTENTIAL F2'S F3'S OR IX'S LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU'D LIKE TO SEE -
> 
> ORANGE SUNSHINE
> PURPLE SS
> ...


Sunshine 4!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It is too bad these are now very rare. My Sudberry soil test kit got me straight on my soils in 1 season. Slow and some effort. But wonderful tool.
> 
> Peace all. View attachment 4910608View attachment 4910609


Fuckin A, I want one of those!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (May 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Good afternoon all. Cloudy, cold and not going far today.
> 
> A last look at my girls before I move to 3gallon pots tomorrow. Spring starts in June here now I guess.???
> 
> ...


Beautiful LUSH plants! Only in my dreams do i get such healthy plants as yours. Please, what strain again? Thanks!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 27, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Beautiful LUSH plants! Only in my dreams do i get such healthy plants as yours. Please, what strain again? Thanks!


TY. Honestly need some inputs on my behalf. Holding out due to weather and limited space without firing up my tent. 

Nirvana Northern Lights x Bohdi Dragon Fruit.
Bohdi Space Monkey
Bodhi Jabba's Stash
Blue Berry hash Plant.

And my soil deserves the credit along with breeder and donors. TY to all.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (May 27, 2021)

NVR mind i now see the Name Tag sticks . 
Jabbas Stash look like Jurrasic Park plants! Primordial green beasts they are.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 27, 2021)

Man I wish I could or even had the need for more seed popping. The anticipation is killing me! Love hunting for keepers! 

Most of my clones have taken root. Hope I have least one per run that checks all the boxs! It's always the one that got away! Still having nightmares about the silver mountain I never reveg. Commercial guys dream. Smell, taste, yield, bag appeal etc. It had it all! Hope to have room to dig through the rest soon. Been so stuck with inkognyto genetics as of late my room is full of fire atm.... I have high hopes for the guava wookie I have in veg. I purposely butchered them to slow them down and see how they react etc. The rear left and center are the guava wookie. Didn't seem to slow then down a bit!


----------



## raytizzle (May 28, 2021)

copkilller said:


> day 34 from putting the seeds in the ground, quick growth! i had ph issues i guess... i have to check the runoff not the water going in. my water went in at 7 and came out a 5.5 so now i water at 8.5 and it comes out at 7ish, perfect. all females: mountain temple, dragon blood and old soul
> View attachment 4910604


I used to use my wyze cam and hygrometer like this too until I bought a Govee Wifi Temperature Humidity Monitor on amazon and made my life so much easier! I would suggest the same for anybody who needs some easy/fast/cheap temp/humidity live results and data collecting.


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 28, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Where did you score those?


I cant say where i got mine, but either jbc or dc had some a while back


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 28, 2021)

Made a BAS order yesterday. Can't find my damn refractometer for brix testing so I bought another (don't mind having 2). Also picked up a handy modified vice grip for squeezing leaves and drip onto refractometer. It makes testing a breeze. Last test I conducted came in at 15-16% with a .2 +/- being the standard of my meter. I hope to get the same reading. At 15% pests don't seem to think of my plants as food. Yay for me!

Ordered my barley straw bale box as im out, therm x 70, agsil16 and 3 cover crop seed or blends. Clover, clover and rye and fenugreek seed (coot turned me onto this one). To top it all off a 50# bale of rice hull, I LOVE these. Everything looking great at day 18 since flip! Frost already piling on on most seed or cuts I have going atm.

Hope the bodhi family is well and your grows are green and buds are swell. Happy growing!


----------



## unomas (May 28, 2021)

raytizzle said:


> I used to use my wyze cam and hygrometer like this too until I bought a Govee Wifi Temperature Humidity Monitor on amazon and made my life so much easier! I would suggest the same for anybody who needs some easy/fast/cheap temp/humidity live results and data collecting.


Can you post the link to the Govee monitor you have? Couldn’t find one like that on Amazon.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 28, 2021)

Howdy bodhi family! I thought the organic guys here may want to have a run at this or possibly run a similar recipe etc already. I learned a similar recipe years ago and have slightly modified it to my liking.

I call this one project fungi. 

One heat mat and container of your choice that seals.

-Malted barley - I use about a cup or a tad more. Not sure you can add to much. I top dress barley HEAVY as well during flowering. Help shave 5 to 7 days of flower time. Others have claimed more. Good stuff.

-Neem cake (neem resource or West coast horticulture), who BAS uses. thank me later, it's bad ass stuff of the highest quality. (small handful)

*** I also add neem resource karanja cake with the neem. The choice is yours...(small handfull)

-Kelp meal or your choice of soluble kelp. I use BAS kelp meal I buy 50# at a time. (Small handfull)

- I personally add a couple pinches of BAS crustacean meal. I got 40# may as well use it. Personal thing not necessary. 

- compost of the highest quality. Or if you have a worm bin fed compost, barley, neem ect. EVEN BETTER! Use the castings.
(I use enough to fill half or little more than my heavy harvest brew bag). DON'T skimp on quality here. It's important.

- grokashi I sprinkle on top a tad to help accelerate the process and for diversity etc.

Powder the malted barley after adding compost to container of your choice. Blend half in compost. Mix in other ingredients above as well. Sprinkle rest of barley on top. Grokashi if you want but again not necessarily needed of course. Wet down but not drench it. Put lid on but leave a corner popped slightly for air. Or holes etc depending on container. Put on top of seedling heat mat. This is not NEEDED but makes things much quicker. Let it stew roughly 48hrs. As far as time use your judgment. If it's completely covered in mycelium and left edge of container into a block... it's good. I take mine to the bag when the mycelium is very lively and long white strands when it looks healthy.

- earth juice high brix molasses. 15-30ml (5 gallons) this is not necessary but helps. Having said that DONT GO TO HEAVY! bacteria feed heavier on mollasass. If you are going for fungle etc. Don't go overboard here. (Obviously during the brew process)

- brew for 24-48hrs. I have seen 100% straight down to a 25% dilute etc. (Insert your opinion here) I go with 50/50. Or 75/25 if I need to stretch it a bit. I have found weeks 2,4,6,8 during flower a nice schedual. I know many who only do it once or twice and still swear to it's effectiveness. Again your choice.

I hope this helps someone here out. Also plain a good idea if you have a mediocre soil etc. Although I reccomend building a great soil from the start. Latest pics of my beds below as well!


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 28, 2021)

To add to the above. I may have forgotten somthing because I'm ripped atm. I don't claim to be a "pro" but I do have alot of years on the farm (and growrooms) so to speak. I simply posted this to help those who may not know and are getting started etc. Just trying to help. Not to be cut down or knock anyone else's way of doing things.

Happy growing!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 28, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> To add to the above. I may have forgotten somthing because I'm ripped atm. I don't claim to be a "pro" but I do have alot of years on the farm (and growrooms) so to speak. I simply posted this to help those who may not know and are getting started etc. Just trying to help. Not to be cut down or knock anyone else's way of doing things.
> 
> Happy growing!


As a dirt digger I enjoy and thank all for thoughts and insights. More thoughts to distract me when daydreaming, "stoned". I appreciate it. 

I do prefer my white oak bark after two years of seasoning and then a year wet decomposing. Add to my mixes religiously. Native and true organics.


----------



## mawasmada (May 28, 2021)

Thanks. I am wanting to improve my soil each grow. I've bought ready to go stuff, and mixed my own with varrying degrees of success, And failure. More intel is always welcome. When I get more space I intend on doing no-till beds.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 28, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Thanks. I am wanting to improve my soil each grow. I've bought ready to go stuff, and mixed my own with varrying degrees of success, And failure. More intel is always welcome. When I get more space I intend on doing no-till beds.



I'll tell you with no doubt a coot mix no till proper environment is second to none, simple and cost effective. The quality of flower will blow your mind. To each there own with respect but imo true living soil in big beds is a amazingly satisfying way of growing. Highly recommend. Especially if you are a soil and research geek like me. 


Happy growing!


----------



## dankbydrew (May 28, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> I'll tell you with no doubt a coot mix no till proper environment is second to none, simple and cost effective. The quality of flower will blow your mind. To each there own with respect but imo true living soil in big beds is a amazingly satisfying way of growing. Highly recommend. Especially if you are a soil and research geek like me.
> 
> 
> Happy growing!


...have you heard Leighton Morrison talk about his horizon soil method yet?! I’ve been kind of obsessed lately. Biomimicry to the max while making growing easier through fool proof watering supposedly. Definitely recommend him talking to Shango Los about it and his demonstration with FCP: 




Currently checking out the ladies (and gentlemen) over here. Eden Transmission is taking off and stems are foul. Like dirty dirty hippie foul. Looking forward to flipping in the next couple weeks or so.


----------



## mawasmada (May 29, 2021)

@dankbydrew I'm waiting and watching for your Eden Transmission updates. Man I wish I'd not have missed out on that one.


----------



## Bodyne (May 29, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Finally able to join thanks to the kindness on here. Oro Blanco (The White x Wookie 15) around day 10
> View attachment 4526607.
> 
> I pick up an eighth whenever I can but hopefully this was my last time.
> View attachment 4526611


How did you like this, thinking of popping some


----------



## sadboy92 (May 29, 2021)

Question! A friend is moving to the Oregon coast (Brookings), so I'm thinking of gifting him either Cosmic Serpent or Eternal Sunshine, but I can't figure out which. Maybe the Eternal Sunshine for those wizard wands and because Supernatural Selections! or maybe the Cosmic Serpent so there will be more variation between phenotypes (I'm also giving him a CSI fallen soldiers freebie for the pheno hunt surprise!!). Also not sure which one would finish sooner (or if either would finish soon enough). He'll most likely grow outdoor. He leaves later today so just looking for some quick insight.

EDIT: time ran out, hooked him up with Cosmic Serpent. I figure since he's probably never heard of Bodhi and both parents of Cosmic Serpent were worked by him (he took blood to f4! that's work), it's more representative of his work than landrace selections (even though one could argue this for sure).


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 29, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> ...have you heard Leighton Morrison talk about his horizon soil method yet?! I’ve been kind of obsessed lately. Biomimicry to the max while making growing easier through fool proof watering supposedly. Definitely recommend him talking to Shango Los about it and his demonstration with FCP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If I were to attempt this method I'd be useing good soil before transplant not miracle grow or whatever as he states I video. My lasagna is in my mulch layer lol not the whole bed. Different strokes etc. I'd be honored to watch and see how it goes for you! Hope it works out great!


----------



## dankbydrew (May 29, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> If I were to attempt this method I'd be useing good soil before transplant not miracle grow or whatever as he states I video. My lasagna is in my mulch layer lol not the whole bed. Different strokes etc. I'd be honored to watch and see how it goes for you! Hope it works out great!


I can’t believe he even mentions miracle grow. Lol. Will let you know how it goes!!


----------



## BugattiOH (May 29, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> ...have you heard Leighton Morrison talk about his horizon soil method yet?! I’ve been kind of obsessed lately. Biomimicry to the max while making growing easier through fool proof watering supposedly. Definitely recommend him talking to Shango Los about it and his demonstration with FCP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a pack of Eden--are you seeing Indy or Tiva type solars?


----------



## SFnone (May 29, 2021)

It's coming to me now... I'm seeing something... it's a "13"... in the not too distant future...


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (May 29, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> ...have you heard Leighton Morrison talk about his horizon soil method yet?! I’ve been kind of obsessed lately. Biomimicry to the max while making growing easier through fool proof watering supposedly. Definitely recommend him talking to Shango Los about it and his demonstration with FCP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting the great Leighton M. soil video!
I heard him mention “Pittmoss”. An organic, sustainable peat moss alternative made from recycled paper. For plants or animal bedding. I just ordered a big bag of their soil. (Let me know if posting links here isn’t cool.)





PittMoss - Potting Soil and Animal Bedding Made From Recycled Materials







pittmoss.com


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (May 29, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> How did you like this, thinking of popping some


I found her OroBlanco smoke opinion from back in Jan. ‘20. Said basically of its effects: “Nite Nite!” Attaching a screenshot.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (May 29, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Question! A friend is moving to the Oregon coast (Brookings), so I'm thinking of gifting him either Cosmic Serpent or Eternal Sunshine, but I can't figure out which. Maybe the Eternal Sunshine for those wizard wands and because Supernatural Selections! or maybe the Cosmic Serpent so there will be more variation between phenotypes (I'm also giving him a CSI fallen soldiers freebie for the pheno hunt surprise!!). Also not sure which one would finish sooner (or if either would finish soon enough). He'll most likely grow outdoor. He leaves later today so just looking for some quick insight.
> 
> EDIT: time ran out, hooked him up with Cosmic Serpent. I figure since he's probably never heard of Bodhi and both parents of Cosmic Serpent were worked by him (he took blood to f4! that's work), it's more representative of his work than landrace selections (even though one could argue this for sure).


Eternal Sunshine might take up to 16 weeks. I think it could be tricky for Oregon.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (May 29, 2021)

SFnone said:


> ... in the not too distant future...


Next Sunday, A.D.?


----------



## mawasmada (May 29, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Eternal Sunshine might take up to 16 weeks. I think it could be tricky for Oregon.


Probably still worth the pheno hunt. 10-16 weeks, probably a lot in the 12-13 range at least. I want to grab one more pack before I open the one I have. RBJF's review of it was great, and influencing.
Edit: I'd be happy to find a huge yielding citrus-sativa beast, male or female within that 12-13 week range.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (May 29, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Probably still worth the pheno hunt. 10-16 weeks, probably a lot in the 12-13 range at least. I want to grab one more pack before I open the one I have. RBJF's review of it was great, and influencing.


Very true. I agree it’s one of the most interesting sativa dom. ones bodhi has done in last 3-5 yrs. Quite surprised it’s still avail. at GLG.


----------



## Pupelle (May 29, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Probably still worth the pheno hunt. 10-16 weeks, probably a lot in the 12-13 range at least. I want to grab one more pack before I open the one I have. RBJF's review of it was great, and influencing.
> Edit: I'd be happy to find a huge yielding citrus-sativa beast, male or female within that 12-13 week range.


Eternal Sunshine is fucking incredible! I've grown em a few times. I have some flower in a dark jar that is a year and a half cured, and is a one hit K.O., the terps are insane, its not green anymore just golden, super smooth smoke and unbelievable terps. It's hard to find weed that cures perfectly for such a long duration, but some sativas tend to really get better with age and this one really didnt stop improving. I like a good haze after a few months cure, but never made it this long with anything.

Also had some super lemonaid smelling sparkler fluffy pheno that was super delicious but not very powerful. The pheno I kept and cured super long (smoking on it along the way of course) has a deep dirty lemon funk with effervescent sparkle, almost like a lemon beer smell, stretched big but finished very fast, 8-9 ish weeks.


----------



## jp68 (May 29, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Eternal Sunshine might take up to 16 weeks. I think it could be tricky for Oregon.


Think the ssdd finishes quick so it should have some phenos that will finish quicker if you score one. Reason the sunshine head keeper was picked was due to it finishing quicker than the headband leaners which looked like they could way longer than 9/10 weeks. Wish i couldve kept em as everything in that pack was good


----------



## dankbydrew (May 29, 2021)

BugattiOH said:


> I have a pack of Eden--are you seeing Indy or Tiva type solars?


Solars? Narrow leaves so far. =)




The Bud Whisperer said:


> Thank you for posting the great Leighton M. soil video!
> I heard him mention “Pittmoss”. An organic, sustainable peat moss alternative made from recycled paper. For plants or animal bedding. I just ordered a big bag of their soil. (Let me know if posting links here isn’t cool.)
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered a couple bags and have been trying to make my own mix using Grape Grows recipe. Watering the Pittmoss can be tricky, super absorbent and something about bio char with it causes the microorganisms to act funny. Seem to be having good luck flowering out some clones though! Barely have to water and the plants are just cruising. Moving forward I’ve mixed the pitmoss mix with my recycled buildasoil mixes.


----------



## sadboy92 (May 29, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Think the ssdd finishes quick so it should have some phenos that will finish quicker if you score one. Reason the sunshine head keeper was picked was due to it finishing quicker than the headband leaners which looked like they could way longer than 9/10 weeks. Wish i couldve kept em as everything in that pack was good


Although it sounds like one, Eternal Sunshine (Hawaiian Sativa x OMG) is indeed NOT a ssdd cross. Alas!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (May 29, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> ........ Moving forward I’ve mixed the pitmoss mix with my recycled buildasoil mixes.


Thank you this is a very helpful tip! (To mix w other soil, not use just PittMoss alone.)


----------



## Bodyne (May 29, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I found her OroBlanco smoke opinion from back in Jan. ‘20. Said basically of its effects: “Nite Nite!” Attaching a screenshot.
> 
> View attachment 4912074


Thank you, that's perfect!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 29, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Thank you this is a very helpful tip! (To mix w other soil, not use just PittMoss alone.)


I have an easy mix if of interest. Used to source all my micros and goodies individually to make dirt. Still 4 part soils and three parts amendments. But beats a shelving unit full of minerals and such. Proven on water alone till a late veg top dress. Just a thought. Happy plants make happy people. And water and watch makes me happy. 

Hope all are still safe and on holiday.


----------



## sadboy92 (May 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have an easy mix if of interest. Used to source all my micros and goodies individually to make dirt. Still 4 part soils and three parts amendments. But beats a shelving unit full of minerals and such. Proven on water alone till a late veg top dress. Just a thought. Happy plants make happy people. And water and watch makes me happy.
> 
> Hope all are still safe and on holiday.


Plz share!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 29, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Plz share!


Here are the bases. Any close facsimile will work. Except the peat. Must be from MI or very close to the great lakes. Not your average peat. My amendments are boogie brew tea, used dry, too hot if brewed. Bogie Black and Coast of Maine Stonington blend lobster/kelp fert.

40% potting soil, 40% coco/coire, 10% compost and 10% peat.

Amend with 1 Tbsp each of the amendments. Tea is 2 part. 1 Tbsp of each "A" & "B". This is 1 Tbsp per gallon of container volume. Same ratio for top dress around week 5-7.

I use water soluble ferts on top too push the plants. But no need if not going stupid. LOL.

Nothing to hide here. And want all to succeed. Starter mix I run 50/50 with coco for rooting or seedlings.


----------



## crisnpropa (May 29, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Think the ssdd finishes quick so it should have some phenos that will finish quicker if you score one. Reason the sunshine head keeper was picked was due to it finishing quicker than the headband leaners which looked like they could way longer than 9/10 weeks. Wish i couldve kept em as everything in that pack was good


There is no ssdd in the eternal sunshine.
I believe its a Hawaii sativa crossed with afghani.
Grew it once and was rated highly by human chimneys.


----------



## BugattiOH (May 29, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Solars? Narrow leaves so far. =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fan leaves.


Pupelle said:


> Eternal Sunshine is fucking incredible! I've grown em a few times. I have some flower in a dark jar that is a year and a half cured, and is a one hit K.O., the terps are insane, its not green anymore just golden, super smooth smoke and unbelievable terps. It's hard to find weed that cures perfectly for such a long duration, but some sativas tend to really get better with age and this one really didnt stop improving. I like a good haze after a few months cure, but never made it this long with anything.
> 
> Also had some super lemonaid smelling sparkler fluffy pheno that was super delicious but not very powerful. The pheno I kept and cured super long (smoking on it along the way of course) has a deep dirty lemon funk with effervescent sparkle, almost like a lemon beer smell, stretched big but finished very fast, 8-9 ish weeks.


Is that TKO girl that you first mentioned coming from the OMG Afghan or Hawaiian?
I've seen you mention a banana terp on IG.


----------



## jp68 (May 29, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Although it sounds like one, Eternal Sunshine (Hawaiian Sativa x OMG) is indeed NOT a ssdd cross. Alas!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (May 29, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Thank you, that's perfect!


You bet! I really enjoyed the relaxing indica dom. pheno of Time Bandit so i bet the Wookie dad will add some tasty terps to The White mom of OroBlanco. 


MICHI-CAN said:


> Here are the bases. Any close facsimile will work. Except the peat. Must be from MI or very close to the great lakes. Not your average peat. My amendments are boogie brew tea, used dry, too hot if brewed. Bogie Black and Coast of Maine Stonington blend lobster/kelp fert.
> 
> 40% potting soil, 40% coco/coire, 10% compost and 10% peat.
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you for the organic soil recipe!


----------



## Pupelle (May 29, 2021)

BugattiOH said:


> Fan leaves.
> 
> Is that TKO girl that you first mentioned coming from the OMG Afghan or Hawaiian?
> I've seen you mention a banana terp on IG.


Oh yeah, the Banana was incredible, but a gentler high. The real intense pheno must have some good synergy going on with the Afghani power for sure cause most ES plants seem a little gentle, light and enjoyable, good vibe but easygoing.


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 30, 2021)

sounds intersting, i wonder what the hawaiian colombian x omg brings to the table...


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 30, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4906771
> 
> Phone Home Pheno 1 - Wasnt too loud while live, same deal in the jar. The wookie burnt rubber/lavender notes seem to fade to a bready sweet SLIGHT lavender funk. TK retains its sharpie terps. On the grind it smells like nutty bready OG spice with a bit of gassy lavender. Taste is the same as the smell - Overall bready funky OG taste, loud fuel notes, some sweet lavender on the back end. Its a DIVINE tasting bud. This is one of those where the terps dont readily evaporate, so all of the flavor is in the smoke/vapor when combusted. My girlfriend loves the taste of this stuff and she really doesnt like smoking. She kept asking for the volcano bag for another hit!
> 
> ...


I wanna update this. The small Wookie hunt that I had going looks like a bunch of nothing. Wookie terps seem to dominate for the most part with some TK coming through in the Phone Home plants.

Unfortunately the Wookie terps do not cure well and I’m ending up with more bready funk smelling bud. Flavor was intense directly after dry, but a week in the jar and the bud is nearly flavorless. It honestly reminds me of bud that was jarred too wet. It has a funky wet bread smell to it. I thought that this was just a trait of Granola Funk that I ran a year ago, but it’s present in all of these crosses.

Lucky Wookie is showing the same thing. Complete loss of flower terps and now it just smells like an unwanted pheno of 88g13hp. Really sad to see.

Im keeping a phone home pheno because it will make great live rosin. But I want to put this out there. The dried flower from the Wookie crosses is extremely lackluster compared to other stuff that I have hunted and I personally wouldn’t recommend it. Better than dispensary bud, sure. But this is what I would consider mids in the market that I operate in.


----------



## dankbydrew (May 30, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I wanna update this. The small Wookie hunt that I had going looks like a bunch of nothing. Wookie terps seem to dominate for the most part with some TK coming through in the Phone Home plants.
> 
> Unfortunately the Wookie terps do not cure well and I’m ending up with more bready funk smelling bud. Flavor was intense directly after dry, but a week in the jar and the bud is nearly flavorless. It honestly reminds me of bud that was jarred too wet. It has a funky wet bread smell to it. I thought that this was just a trait of Granola Funk that I ran a year ago, but it’s present in all of these crosses.
> 
> ...


Purple Wookie I had got nastier and stayed disgustingly delicious. YMMV.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 30, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Purple Wookie I had got nastier and stayed disgustingly delicious. YMMV.


The rosin these plants will make will be pure insanity. I’m so glad that I’ve only harvested 2 of these for flower production.

It’s a big letdown because the fresh flower was soooo tasty and potent. It’s still potent but.. Those bread terps. Meh

I’ll trade you! Heh. Mods I am making a joke pls don’t ban me


----------



## hillbill (May 30, 2021)

Terps on my Wookie 15 crosses seem very intense as time goes on. Some like Sun Ra and Guava Wookie and Soul Mate extremely so. Just opened a jar of Sun Ra to make sure, had to stick a little in my vape though.

My most mundane Wookie cross has been Wookie Hashplant which uses a Wookie female.


----------



## mawasmada (May 30, 2021)

I'd like to see notes compared on Wookie, from both @hillbill and @AdvancedBuffalo. Two somewhat opposing views it seems.
Combined knowledge/opinion from two respected members with many plants under their belts, breaking down the Wookie for those of us yet to buy, or sitting on ungrown Wookie crosses.


----------



## mawasmada (May 30, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Terps on my Wookie 15 crosses seem very intense as time goes on. Some like Sun Ra and Guava Wookie and Soul Mate extremely so. Just opened a jar of Sun Ra to make sure, had to stick a little in my vape though.
> 
> My most mundane Wookie cross has been Wookie Hashplant which uses a Wookie female.


I scored a couple packs of SunRa. I'm hoping for lots of Lemon funk, pest resistance, and a good frame. What say you on this?


----------



## BugattiOH (May 30, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Terps on my Wookie 15 crosses seem very intense as time goes on. Some like Sun Ra and Guava Wookie and Soul Mate extremely so. Just opened a jar of Sun Ra to make sure, had to stick a little in my vape though.
> 
> My most mundane Wookie cross has been Wookie Hashplant which uses a Wookie female.


Are you harvesting your Bodhi gear in soil or hydro/coco?


----------



## 2seepictures (May 30, 2021)

For me SunRa and Space Monkey smell extremely strong post cure. If you have even a very small amount on you to refill the vaporizer everyone around you will smell it. Neither have ever smelled like bread but I guess smells are somewhat subjective or maybe they weren't Wookie leaners. I'm bad at describing smells but the Space Monkey I kept smells like Frasier Fir Christmas tree sap. My 1 pack experience with Granola Funk seem in line with the criticism and was not only unimpressive smell but also effect and potency.


----------



## hillbill (May 30, 2021)

ROLS, and plants get some UV from old 250w CMH as well as IR. Got several old NIB bulbs.Different people often have different tastes and are more or less sensitive to certain smells and tastes. We all have memories linked very strongly to smell in the brain. Witness the number of brands of beer or wine or candy bars.

I also use a Sleeskunk(DNA) x Space Monkey dad for personal chucking. Got a couple of Black Triangle crossed with that at 51 days that are lookin to have the extra dense buds that mom had. They stink but can’t nail it down.

4 Babylon Buster will go to flower tent real soon.


----------



## BugattiOH (May 30, 2021)

hillbill said:


> ROLS, and plants get some UV from old 250w CMH as well as IR. Got several old NIB bulbs.Different people often have different tastes and are more or less sensitive to certain smells and tastes. We all have memories linked very strongly to smell in the brain. Witness the number of brands of beer or wine or candy bars.
> 
> I also use a Sleeskunk(DNA) x Space Monkey dad for personal chucking. Got a couple of Black Triangle crossed with that at 51 days that are lookin to have the extra dense buds that mom had. They stink but can’t nail it down.
> 
> 4 Babylon Buster will go to flower tent real soon.


There's the answer to those suffering from WonderBread terps--ROLS or keep smoking on that loaf.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 30, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I'd like to see notes compared on Wookie, from both @hillbill and @AdvancedBuffalo. Two somewhat opposing views it seems.
> Combined knowledge/opinion from two respected members with many plants under their belts, breaking down the Wookie for those of us yet to buy, or sitting on ungrown Wookie crosses.


Here are the Wookie 15 crosses that I have run:

Granola Funk x2: Live plants have an extremely sticky resin, mostly muted cookie terps with a touch of burnt rubber funk. Just about every single one cures to a bready funk smell. Taste matches the smell, generally underwhelming taste with a halfway decent high. I dont have a lot to say about this one. Id comment that I think it is incredibly overrated and doesnt have a special characteristic that makes it a standout. It has extremely dense buds and certain phenos would lend themselves well to commercial yields so that is probably why it was one of the more popular crosses. Follow the money!

Phone Home: Live plants have more of a sharpie OG smell to them, strong hash characteristics so these will be great for rosin extraction. Initial smell upon dry is muted bready Og with some spice high notes. Those spice notes are extremely prevalent upon the first hit, but are burned off quickly revealing a somewhat bland back end. These terps seem to have extreme volatility so preservation via butane or ice water extraction is basically a must. 

Lucky Wookie: Sort-of the same deal as the others. Muted terps on the bigger Lucky Charms leaners, slight sweet notes with that wookie funk to them. I honestly cant say that I detect any lavender in LC leaners. This cross did have the star standout from the hunt. An Appalachia dominant pheno with extra frost from The White and a bit of rubber/lavender from big Buddy's Lavender. Super hashy-woody-floral notes, incredible resin development, smooth smoke with taste that really matches the smell. This pheno definitely has my favorite flower post-cure. 

Terpenado: Incredibly citrus-cleaner dominant smell, almost like a scented bleach cleaner. Extreme resin development, medium yield, very leafy, mutant 3-headed tops all over the plant. Oddly enough none of these smells made it through the cure. In the jar the bud ended up smelling like a tire shop, nothing like the live scents. 

Soul Mate: Extremely heavy pine scents, basically stunk up the entire house when it was hung up. This was a looong time ago so I cant give any feedback on the taste/high. Its one that I may want to re visit, but Ill probably look for a cut before I commit to another Wookie hunt.

The smoke quality and highs are great, but I'm looking for phenos that knock it out of the park in every way. The Phone Home plants were the closest in that regard with an incredible taste after dry and a stellar high. But the degradation in the jar was so severe that my girlfriend actually commented on it, and she doesnt like smoking very much. I actually used this as an example to show her why I repeatedly test "keeper" phenos to ensure little/no degradation over time and she finally understands.



hillbill said:


> Terps on my Wookie 15 crosses seem very intense as time goes on. Some like Sun Ra and Guava Wookie and Soul Mate extremely so. Just opened a jar of Sun Ra to make sure, had to stick a little in my vape though.
> 
> My most mundane Wookie cross has been Wookie Hashplant which uses a Wookie female.


So in my experience 88g13hp crosses have to have a STELLAR moms in order to produce special phenos. If the moms arent good, typically the offspring will lean more towards the undesirable traits. Large resinous buds, super pepper/hash dominant smell, chunky structure, and the bud usually cures with little/no smell. If the moms are weak these traits will be extremely prevalent.

This kinda looks like yet another "Look for the mom dominant phenos" type of dad. After hunting Doc D's Dragon Energy crosses I honestly find it hard to continue down the "mom leaners are the best" path. That DE dad improved everything it touched and the male's traits worked synergistically with the moms to produce impressive and unique offspring.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 30, 2021)

BugattiOH said:


> There's the answer to those suffering from WonderBread terps--ROLS or keep smoking on that loaf.


My dad grows in soil, I grow in coco. My dad was the one running this small wookie hunt. Lots of expensive bio stimulants as well a amendments and hand watering. Bodhi named GSC x Wookie "granola funk". Before that the name was "disco biscuits". Sounds like some of these are supposed to be bready.



2seepictures said:


> For me SunRa and Space Monkey smell extremely strong post cure. If you have even a very small amount on you to refill the vaporizer everyone around you will smell it. Neither have ever smelled like bread but I guess smells are somewhat subjective or maybe they weren't Wookie leaners. I'm bad at describing smells but the Space Monkey I kept smells like Frasier Fir Christmas tree sap. My 1 pack experience with Granola Funk seem in line with the criticism and was not only unimpressive smell but also effect and potency.


What does the SunRa smell like? The Space Monkey smell that you describe is exactly how GG4 smells so you definitely got a mom leaner out of that one.


----------



## 2seepictures (May 30, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> My dad grows in soil, I grow in coco. My dad was the one running this small wookie hunt. Lots of expensive bio stimulants as well a amendments and hand watering. Bodhi named GSC x Wookie "granola funk". Before that the name was "disco biscuits". Sounds like some of these are supposed to be bready.
> 
> 
> 
> What does the SunRa smell like? The Space Monkey smell that you describe is exactly how GG4 smells so you definitely got a mom leaner out of that one.


Rubbery citrus-pine cleaner is the best I can do for describing it. I'd put it in the realm of generic "hash" smell mixed with slightly citrus rubber. Very strong smelling but not as unique or interesting as the Space Monkey (pine) in my opinion. I've only had 1 lavender Granola Funk and 1 Lavender Space monkey out of 3.5 Wookie packs so far, and definitely prefer what I perceive to be the mom leaners. Plan on running some more Sun Ra at some point to hopefully find the pheno that I lost to failed reveg again.



edit: I should add that in effect and potency for me SunRa is quite mild, which is oddly enough something that I like about it. I like to have a warm, uplifting clear sativa that I can focus at work on and remain functional. A day-brightener for me, but far from devastating potency. It reminds me a lot of my favorite Goji OG pheno. SunRA in the AM and SSDD in the PM has worked great for me recently.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (May 30, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Lucky Wookie: Sort-of the same deal as the others. Muted terps on the bigger Lucky Charms leaners, slight sweet notes with that wookie funk to them. I honestly cant say that I detect any lavender in LC leaners. This cross did have the star standout from the hunt. An Appalachia dominant pheno with extra frost from The White and a *bit of rubber/lavender from big Buddy's Lavender*. Super hashy-woody-floral notes, incredible resin development, smooth smoke with taste that really matches the smell. This pheno definitely has my favorite flower post-cure.


This sounds like the 2 Space Monkeys I cut yesterday, and unless I'm mistaken and there's some chocolatey terps in there, they're getting overwhelmed by one smaller Cocoa Puffs that I also cut yesterday.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 30, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> ...have you heard Leighton Morrison talk about his horizon soil method yet?! I’ve been kind of obsessed lately. Biomimicry to the max while making growing easier through fool proof watering supposedly. Definitely recommend him talking to Shango Los about it and his demonstration with FCP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definetly going to be using this set up when I have a more permanent place for both my inside and my outside. I’m too old to be moving a thirty gallon (or more) bag loaded as prescribed.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 30, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Definetly going to be using this set up when I have a more permanent place for both my inside and my outside. I’m too old to be moving a thirty gallon (or more) bag loaded as prescribed.


 Please use the best shit you can find soil building wise! Very excited to see this happen keep us updated with the build inside and out. Maybe I'll join the crew and build a 15 or 30 gallon grass roots los pot to hang out on the side of the bed. I won't swap up from my beds but love to explore/experiment etc. prob participate lol... love to geek out on this type shit! Hope you smash it out the park! 

Hope everyone's grow is green and perfect!

Happy growing!


----------



## Cousin_suds (May 30, 2021)

A disco biscuit is a slang term for quaaludes, from the late 70's early 80's.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (May 30, 2021)

this spirit train kicked my ass for the last 2 months.
Dark purple woody stems and slow growth that I could not figure out for the life of me. I’ve had magnesium issues before but this was on a whole diff level.

out of desperation and two new PH meters later, I tried agriculture Epsom salt (Which I doubted was any better than the Epsom salt I already had) and this insanely expensive recharge shit and I think I finally cured it.




Still have no idea what the problem was. All of my other veg plants are fine.


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 30, 2021)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> this spirit train kicked my ass for the last 2 months.
> Dark purple woody stems and slow growth that I could not figure out for the life of me. I’ve had magnesium issues before but this was on a whole diff level.
> View attachment 4912789
> out of desperation and two new PH meters later, I tried agriculture Epsom salt (Which I doubted was any better than the Epsom salt I already had) and this insanely expensive recharge shit and I think I finally cured it.
> ...



I have a cut of orange chemdawg from inkognyto that displays this trait as well. Not a slow grower but a tad lanky. It's nothing that slows them down etc. Just a genetic thing imo. Have seen other strains do this over the years as well.. looking at your pics I would not worry much. Nice healthy looking canopy to me. Nice plant!

HAPPY GROWING!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 30, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Please use the best shit you can find soil building wise! Very excited to see this happen keep us updated with the build inside and out. Maybe I'll join the crew and build a 15 or 30 gallon grass roots los pot to hang out on the side of the bed. I won't swap up from my beds but love to explore/experiment etc. prob participate lol... love to geek out on this type shit! Hope you smash it out the park!
> 
> Hope everyone's grow is green and perfect!
> 
> Happy growing!


I started a worm bin about a year ago so I think I'm in pretty good shape. I won't (shouldn't) start the horizontal project until I figure out if we buy a new house and/or figure out a way to hide the outside grow from the lawn guys other than dragging the plants indoors one a week.


----------



## jp68 (May 30, 2021)

My take on the wookie is it throws out a lot of variation compared to his other males but theres gems in there if you can find em


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 31, 2021)

honestly I think the bread terps come from the appy, appy is a werid one depending on where he goes...


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (May 31, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> honestly I think the bread terps come from the appy, appy is a werid one depending on where he goes...


I'm just gonna pop out of the woodwork with a wrench to throw in things...Bodhi named Dread Bread specifically because of the bread terps, and it has neither appy nor wookie (mango biche x omg).


----------



## hillbill (May 31, 2021)

1 Lemon Lotus at 60 days and down, 10% amber and most all the other trykes are some shade of milky, pearl or cloudy. Hardly any really clear. Will yield heavy bids for frame. The last few days new sugar leaves and calyxes came in black grape like old Producto plastic worms. Orange and lemon smells with ripe fruit and berries but always some citrus, Rey ripe fruit.

4 Babylon Buster go to flower tent

Also have 5 Bing still in early veg.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 31, 2021)

http://imgur.com/iY2BYnO


This one is Passionfruit Hashplant. From what I can see its an extremely recessive 88g13hp pheno that finishes in 6 weeks. I may act like I know what is going on with these genes but in reality I have zero clue. It may have a lot of Lush dominance, idk. It smells like sweaty hippie sex, has incredibly granular heads, washes at like 5%, and finishes in 42 days. I did spray this room with sanidate instead of zerotol by accident on week 4 so Its possible that it can run longer without that stressor. The other 15 phenos bounced right back so I believe this is the typical finishing time for this pheno.

This pheno is a huge outlier. The other plants seem to have a lot more Haze C/tropical notes with 8-9 week finish times. There is no gradient here. This plant is a total anomaly compared to her sisters.

If it brings GMO level potency ill shit my pants. Test washes are done with 15g of live fresh frozen material. This amount of resin usually equates to a 5-6%er.


----------



## hillbill (May 31, 2021)

Jasmine and Patchouli equals Hippie Sex.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 31, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Jasmine and Patchouli equals Hippie Sex.


Im thinking of calling this pheno Viking Sweat as long as it passes testing. Kindof a nod at Pirate Sweat which turned out to be an Instant Karma cross. Smells like hippie sex, or a sweaty viking who uses garlic for body wash.


----------



## mawasmada (May 31, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Im thinking of calling this pheno Viking Sweat as long as it passes testing. Kindof a nod at Pirate Sweat which turned out to be an Instant Karma cross. Smells like hippie sex, or a sweaty viking who uses garlic for body wash.


Have you actually smelled a sweaty viking? I've been around a long time...never a viking did I meet lol


----------



## CrunchBerries (May 31, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Jasmine and Patchouli equals Hippie Sex.


I would add armpit, wet dreadlocks and Falafel to that list.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 31, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Have you actually smelled a sweaty viking? I've been around a long time...never a viking did I meet lol


For a more modern, relatable name we could go with Trucker Taint. I wont be the one to confirm that smell though!


----------



## bongrip101 (May 31, 2021)

Wookie crosses are awesome smoke and I'd highly reccomend. No biodegradable bread terps or whatever else Mr Bison is writing a novel on 

It is 100% possible to run a few packs of gear and not find something you like...without trashing the entire father line


----------



## jp68 (May 31, 2021)

The bread rant was funny . I love fresh baked french bread and thats not what im getting but to each his town. Got me sniffing jars and stuff to make sure i can still smell


----------



## crisnpropa (May 31, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Have you actually smelled a sweaty viking? I've been around a long time...never a viking did I meet lol


I'd let Lagertha sit her sweaty vagine on my face anytime.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 31, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Wookie crosses are awesome smoke and I'd highly reccomend. No biodegradable bread terps or whatever else Mr Bison is writing a novel on


So when I hunt I look for phenos that combine characteristics of mom and dad to form a better plant than the mom. The Wookie crosses were good smoke, but compared to the moms I already have.. The wookie crosses were legitimately mids. Good mids that are definitely better than what you will find in a dispensary, but not top shelf by any stretch of imagination. The mom (TK) flower absolutely shits on these Phone Home phenos in every way EXCEPT for hash rosin extraction. The live terps from the wookie seem to form an interesting twist on TK. But in dried flower? Garbage compared to other elites.

This is my mom room selection:

Black Triangle Doc's cut
Ancient OG Doc's cut
Strawberry Milk B's cut
Dragonsoul 55 B's cut
Genius Thai B's cut
Dragonfruit Thai AB cut
Dragon Temple AB cut
Black Energy AB cut
Bandiad Haze IX 3.0 AB cut
Lemon Hashplant AB cut
88g13hp
Black Lime Special Reserve
Chem D variegated cut
Sour D Bx2
Super Lemon Haze GHS cut

Hunting/Testing:
Velvet Buzzsaw
Nigerian Rafiki
GMO x a5/thai bx
Passionfruit Hashplant
Electric Cowboy round 2
Lazy Sundae
Chembucha
Wheres Jah?
Phone Home
Granola Funk
Lucky Wookie

I listed this because it may be important to understand where I'm coming from. I'm hunting for elite moms that bring unique/complex aromas/tastes, excellent highs, pest/disease resistance, and improved vigor. Not just "good smoke". If I was going to keep something based off of it being "good smoke" I would have 700 fucking keepers in my mom room. I have room for 18.

I don't have time for muted terps that I have to bury my face in the jar to smell. I dont have time to sit around and wait for a trash pheno to cure for 3 months just to become slightly less mediocre. I have 3 more spots available in the mom room and 110 female plants to test from this current seed pop. The wookie crosses (listed on the page before this) are looking like some of the worst plants from this hunt. Every cross is better. Everything.

Do not PM me about any of this.


----------



## bongrip101 (May 31, 2021)

Why would I ever PM you about anything, ever?

I already find you sketch enough after you got caught lying elsewhere. Keep making absolutes after only running a few packs, chief.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 31, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Why would I ever PM you about anything, ever?
> 
> I already find you sketch enough after you got caught lying elsewhere. Keep making absolutes after only running a few packs, chief.


I just get PMs asking for cuts whenever I post my mom library.

Regarding the lying.. I haven’t lied. I’m assuming that you are referring to Mass Medical in the BeanBasement thread. Ive met Mike in person. His AIM screen name back in the day was Pwn0rted. I decided to backpedal my responses because it wasn’t fair to label someone based on how they acted 15 years ago. I wanted to allow him to participate on the forums to sorta redeem himself before passing judgment. 

The only time that dude posts on any forum is to defend himself and plug his brand so.. I’d say my initial assessment was accurate. He’s in this for the money and is full of shit.


----------



## jp68 (May 31, 2021)

Doubt anyone has made a tk cross thats better than the mom . Tk x ssdd wouldve been a pack but i never scored that one


----------



## 2seepictures (May 31, 2021)

As a fan of Wookie I definitely appreciate reading all feedback on the crosses, both positive and negative. I especially appreciate the detailed reasons for why you are unhappy with the crosses as that makes the feedback so much more useful. I initially planned on trying Phone Home next round and am curious if you think any of these sound like a better choice to sift through :

Waking Dream (Wifi X SSDD) x2 packs
Chem 91 SVA x SSDD (Chem 91 SVA x SSDD)
Field Trip (GSC X SSDD)_ x2 packs_
Baba Kush (Bubba x SSDD)
Snuggle Funk (Black Domina x 88g13hp) x2 packs
Imperial Majesty (Pure OG x 88g13hp)
Lemon Hashplant (Lemon G x 88g13hp)
Jungle Spice (Congo Pine x 88g13hp)
DLA #6 (Iraq Ranya X 88g13hp)
Herer Hashplant (Jack Herer x 88g13hp) 


Leaning towards Wifi or Chem91 x SSDD, but am interested in other opinions as well


----------



## TugthePup (May 31, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I just get PMs asking for cuts whenever I post my mom library.
> 
> Regarding the lying.. I haven’t lied. I’m assuming that you are referring to Mass Medical in the BeanBasement thread. Ive met Mike in person. His AIM screen name back in the day was Pwn0rted. I decided to backpedal my responses because it wasn’t fair to label someone based on how they acted 15 years ago. I wanted to allow him to participate on the forums to sorta redeem himself before passing judgment.
> 
> The only time that dude posts on any forum is to defend himself and plug his brand so.. I’d say my initial assessment was accurate. He’s in this for the money and is full of shit.


I took the dont pm me as a hey throwing this out yhere but dont need 100 pms asking for cuts. 
Impressive keepers, i am glad you posted it puts your posts about strains in perspective. Thanks for yoour contributions to this thread.


----------



## TugthePup (May 31, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> As a fan of Wookie I definitely appreciate reading all feedback on the crosses, both positive and negative. I especially appreciate the detailed reasons for why you are unhappy with the crosses as that makes the feedback so much more useful. I initially planned on trying Phone Home next round and am curious if you think any of these sound like a better choice to sift through :
> 
> Waking Dream (Wifi X SSDD) x2 packs
> Chem 91 SVA x SSDD (Chem 91 SVA x SSDD)
> ...


I hope you are able to open polinate some of those! Great little stash!


----------



## LunarMOG (May 31, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Have you actually smelled a sweaty viking? I've been around a long time...never a viking did I meet lol


met one at a festy in asheville, he honestly seemed to be pretty well kempt, no notable viking terps; decent herb given the location. Nothing compared to the norcal three kings someone had imported to the site, always wondered if that showed up in the triple goddess, seemed to obscure to ever pose the question, until now


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 31, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Doubt anyone has made a tk cross thats better than the mom . Tk x ssdd wouldve been a pack but i never scored that one


TK is a hard one to breed with. It seems to be overpowered in basically every cross that I run it with. I think the only way to “Improve it” would be with a male that increases yield/vigor/terps while retaining potency. I’d think that Doc D’s Black Triangle cut is as close as we will get to that. He says it’s very TK dominant. I’ll respite back after I run it. It’s just now rooting!!



2seepictures said:


> As a fan of Wookie I definitely appreciate reading all feedback on the crosses, both positive and negative. I especially appreciate the detailed reasons for why you are unhappy with the crosses as that makes the feedback so much more useful. I initially planned on trying Phone Home next round and am curious if you think any of these sound like a better choice to sift through :
> 
> Waking Dream (Wifi X SSDD) x2 packs
> Chem 91 SVA x SSDD (Chem 91 SVA x SSDD)
> ...


Yeah, notice how I never said “I don’t like Wookie”. I know of a few people who I respect a ton who have found keepers in Wookie crosses so.. Sounds like a different pairing is needed. I’m sure there is a lot of great stuff in other packs. My choices just didn’t pay off this time. Win some lose some.

I’d be all over Chem 91 x SSDD and Jungle Spice. The Congo lines apparently throw out some unique terpene profiles so that sounds pretty interesting!



TugthePup said:


> I took the dont pm me as a hey throwing this out yhere but dont need 100 pms asking for cuts.
> Impressive keepers, i am glad you posted it puts your posts about strains in perspective. Thanks for yoour contributions to this thread.


I wish I had space to make seeds. My main goal for this is to hunt through as many seeds as I can, then I’d like to send these cuts out to those who would like to work with them. Maybe breeding in the future, not sure. I’d need to develop my own males before jumping into that realm. Much more to learn.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 31, 2021)

Oh come on, don’t delete your posts.

Of course he will say that he doesn’t know me. He apparently doesn’t know the dude over at Dynasty Genetics either! Star pupil is just a purple bag seed x Thai that he line bred 5 generations in 2 weeks.

Just fuck off.


----------



## bongrip101 (May 31, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4913545
> 
> Your story is false lol


----------



## bongrip101 (May 31, 2021)

You can type all the 5 paragraph essays you want to explain. You make shit up.


----------



## bongrip101 (May 31, 2021)

Plants are cool though


----------



## 2seepictures (May 31, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> I hope you are able to open polinate some of those! Great little stash!



Thanks! This is only a small chunk of the Bodhi collection, but what I'm most interested in at the moment. If I don't open pollinate then I intend to at least F2 or hit with Goji pollen (untested so far). Always like to make at least a few seeds (f2 or crosses) if possible.

I pollen chucked one of my older Goji males at an extremely photogenic Granola Funk F2 and was very pleased with the small test I did with them. I've never smelled a stronger smelling artificial strawberry smell in cannabis before personally. This was on the verge of being nauseating it was so intense post cure. At some point I want to explore that line a little bit more and maybe chuck a different Goji pollen at it for a kind of low quality back-cross for personal preservation.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (May 31, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Thanks! This is only a small chunk of the Bodhi collection, but what I'm most interested in at the moment. If I don't open pollinate then I intend to at least F2 or hit with Goji pollen (untested so far). Always like to make at least a few seeds (f2 or crosses) if possible.
> 
> I pollen chucked one of my older Goji males at an extremely photogenic Granola Funk F2 and was very pleased with the small test I did with them. I've never smelled a stronger smelling artificial strawberry smell in cannabis before personally. This was on the verge of being nauseating it was so intense post cure. At some point I want to explore that line a little bit more and maybe chuck a different Goji pollen at it for a kind of low quality back-cross for personal preservation.


Its stuff like this that I look for and is why I cure test everything that I consider keeping during hunts. Sooo many people select when the flower is alive and itsnt always a good indicator of what the final smell will be. The Goji OG F2 beans that I ran were the ones that really nailed that into my head. From looking at/smelling the live flower, you wouldn't ever guess that this plant would have a strawberry smell post cure. But there it was plain as day! Another few weeks in the jar and the bud would shift to a goji berry scent with a slight acidic note to it.

I ran a few other plants that smelled like strawberry during flower and the terps evaporated off to nothing after dry! I see it all the time with stuff like strawnana that other people run. Strawberry with a little banana on the back end when live, after dry the smell just fizzles out over time. Its patients biggest complaint.

Thats also why I love 88g13hp crosses so much. Ive noticed a pattern with it when the hash is cold curing. The rosin will start out dad dominant with fuel/funk/hash/acrid with slight taste of the mom. Then it will slowly shift towards the mom as it cures. My lemon hashplant was just a little lemony and very hashy at first, but 2 months later is insanely lemony with a nice hash funk background.

Electric Cowboy hash started off the same. Hashy/acrid/funk with a lemon nutty back end. After 4 months its super lemony, some hash, and it developed a sharp pine note as well.

Thats why Im still excited for this phone home rosin. If we can use water hash extraction to preserve the live terps and the cold cure in a sealed jar.. Oh boy will it be nice.


----------



## LunarMOG (May 31, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> The mom (TK) flower absolutely shits on these Phone Home phenos in every way EXCEPT for hash rosin extraction. The live terps from the wookie seem to form an interesting twist on TK.


sounds good to me.... organically produced live rosin is next level, reminds me of the charas in india (perhaps the oldest "live" extract technique?); not really that surprising, sure is cheaper there though. The lemon hashplant rosin was unreal lemony, and im knee deep in lemony live extract. It was a different kind of lemon flavor than im used to, hard to say at the moment. Wonder if thats the 88ghp comin in?


----------



## EnigmaticG (Jun 1, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Doubt anyone has made a tk cross thats better than the mom . Tk x ssdd wouldve been a pack but i never scored that one


Triple Sunshine (tk x ssdd) was amazing. I grew a half pack of them a few years back. Super pungent headwrecking pain relief. I remember that it stored well too. I passed the other half pack to someone for a preservation run and have never heard back from them. Still kick myself for that one.


----------



## jp68 (Jun 1, 2021)

EnigmaticG said:


> Triple Sunshine (tk x ssdd) was amazing. I grew a half pack of them a few years back. Super pungent headwrecking pain relief. I remember that it stored well too. I passed the other half pack to someone for a preservation run and have never heard back from them. Still kick myself for that one.


That sucks. Id be hunting that fool down!


----------



## EnigmaticG (Jun 1, 2021)

Live and learn. I leave the dirty work to karma and the universe.


----------



## jp68 (Jun 1, 2021)

EnigmaticG said:


> Live and learn. I leave the dirty work to karma and the universe.


Ive had supposed friendswalk with an elite cut so i feel your pain. Dont hand out anything anymore


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 1, 2021)

Update on the Laughing Lemon my friend planted May 20th

All 12 popped, 11 are doing well, and 1 is a bit of a runt

photo taken this morning

(bottom 4 and top 6 are Bad Dawg stuff. The bottom is SFV x long bottom fighter and 2 of the 6 had issues so he pulled them. The top 6 I can’t remember what I even sent him I’ll have to check my notes)


----------



## copkilller (Jun 1, 2021)

what is TK?


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 1, 2021)

copkilller said:


> what is TK?


Triangle Kush


----------



## Freshbakd (Jun 1, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Does GLO seedbank (G&L Aparrel) hate me? LOL really.
> I ordered seeds 2 wks. ago. Got email saying “send cash, instructions will be emailed to you”. No email yet so i figure they dont have the beans or just really dislike new potential customers? Thanks for any enlightenment.


Check your spam man. Look for amber Lynch. I would imagine it just got spammed out. Usually within the hour you have an email with whatever info you need. For real though don't send cash use a card. There's a few people on here that have not had a good experience with glo using cash while I can say with card I have always got my stuff


----------



## Freshbakd (Jun 1, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Does GLO seedbank (G&L Aparrel) hate me? LOL really.
> I ordered seeds 2 wks. ago. Got email saying “send cash, instructions will be emailed to you”. No email yet so i figure they dont have the beans or just really dislike new potential customers? Thanks for any enlightenment.


Oh yeah and since it's been so long I would just email that back and explain what happened im sure your purchase was canceled since it sat for so long. Assuming they still have what ya want im sure they will help ya get the thing along. Have made many many purchases from them. Shipping does take a while but always got it


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jun 1, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> Check your spam man. Look for amber Lynch. I would imagine it just got spammed out. Usually within the hour you have an email with whatever info you need. For real though don't send cash use a card. There's a few people on here that have not had a good experience with glo using cash while I can say with card I have always got my stuff


Awesome info, my spam is empty but i will reorder using a card. Thank you very much!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jun 1, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> Oh yeah and since it's been so long I would just email that back and explain what happened im sure your purchase was canceled since it sat for so long. Assuming they still have what ya want im sure they will help ya get the thing along. Have made many many purchases from them. Shipping does take a while but always got it


Thanks again for your insight! So i did now email them and also re-order the item. Update: checking the “use Card” option worked and the order went through. Thanks!


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 2, 2021)

I tell myself “no more seeds”. A week later I have more seeds.

I need more seeds.


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (Jun 2, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4914627
> 
> I tell myself “no more seeds”. A week later I have more seeds.
> 
> I need more seeds.


this is a great buy though


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jun 2, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4914627
> 
> I tell myself “no more seeds”. A week later I have more seeds.


You're like the Ozzy of seed collecting.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 2, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4914627
> 
> I tell myself “no more seeds”. A week later I have more seeds.
> 
> I need more seeds.


Was this from a seed bank? If so, we need details on who still had these in stock.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 2, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Was this from a seed bank? If so, we need details on who still had these in stock.


Yes indeedy, that TK x Iraq Ranya looks goooood.

Edit for multiple errors hehe


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 2, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4914627
> 
> I tell myself “no more seeds”. A week later I have more seeds.
> 
> I need more seeds.


How do I score a pack of that tk x iraq 

I didn’t know I needed it until I did


----------



## Boosky (Jun 2, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> So when I hunt I look for phenos that combine characteristics of mom and dad to form a better plant than the mom. The Wookie crosses were good smoke, but compared to the moms I already have.. The wookie crosses were legitimately mids. Good mids that are definitely better than what you will find in a dispensary, but not top shelf by any stretch of imagination. The mom (TK) flower absolutely shits on these Phone Home phenos in every way EXCEPT for hash rosin extraction. The live terps from the wookie seem to form an interesting twist on TK. But in dried flower? Garbage compared to other elites.
> 
> This is my mom room selection:
> 
> ...


PM sent...LOL.


----------



## Jbaby77 (Jun 2, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> My dad grows in soil, I grow in coco. My dad was the one running this small wookie hunt. Lots of expensive bio stimulants as well a amendments and hand watering. Bodhi named GSC x Wookie "granola funk". Before that the name was "disco biscuits". Sounds like some of these are supposed to be bready.
> 
> 
> 
> What does the SunRa smell like? The Space Monkey smell that you describe is exactly how GG4 smells so you definitely got a mom leaner out of that one.


Grew out a pack of sunra, got 3 phenos very similar, all smelled like oily kush smell( to an extreme, some more than others of coarse) currently one of my best plant


----------



## hillbill (Jun 2, 2021)

Test vape on Lemon Lotus cut at 60 days,
Immediately shifts my sense of being attached to reality to being once removed and being “the observer watching”. Seems very strong. Not entirely dry and a little hot on the throat. Full lemon drop! Just like all Bodhi Lemon G crosses i have known. Lemon Hashplant v2 and Lemon Wookie v2. Smallish plant but seems to pack a punch.
Edit; also stale beer, hops smells.


----------



## copkilller (Jun 2, 2021)

Removing bud sites, i see that almost everybody defoliates but i never really did before because it just doesn't make sense to me to do like this: removing leaves that block light from the bud sites. 

Bro science maybe, but i feel like leaves are like solar panels and will feed energy to the bud, that's why it makes sense to me to leave all leaves

i saw some guy that remove ALL the bud site before the flip, except the very top of every branch, and his buds look very easy to trim and that's why he did it like that. didn't seem like he was sacrificing any yield either. so my plants are in the stretch right now and i removed most bud sites at the bottom of the bottom branches, so i have leaves that have no bud sites.... i did it way less aggressively than what i saw this other guy do. anyone else does this?

BEFORE:

AFTER:


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 2, 2021)

Ya, we call it lollipoping.


----------



## copkilller (Jun 2, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Ya, we call it lollipoping.


that's what i thought, but most lollipoping i see is they strip the bottom branches of everything, i left all the leaves


----------



## copkilller (Jun 2, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Ya, we call it lollipoping.


but what's the point in leaving all the bottom leaves that get little light anyways
i guess i'll find out


----------



## YardG (Jun 2, 2021)

You do that with tomatoes and other fruiting plants as well... think of the bottom leaves as part solar panel/part battery.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 2, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> reported,


I actually laughed out loud at this response! Hahah.



Tripping With Rocks said:


> You're like the Ozzy of seed collecting.


I got these from the king of seed collecting. 



jdoorn14 said:


> Was this from a seed bank? If so, we need details on who still had these in stock.


It was from a good friend of ours, not a seed bank. So because TK is so easily overpowered in crosses, I was given this pack with word that I would save all males for an open pollination/collaboration. We are hoping to have the F2 work done by winter of this year. I dont expect much from the F1 because of A: limited population size and B: TK being such a recessive pain in the ass in F1 crosses. And you know when they are done we would totally never distribute them to people EVER.



mawasmada said:


> Yes indeedy, that TK x Iraq Ranya looks goooood.
> 
> Edit for multiple errors hehe


Im real excited to see how they look in the hunting room!



nuskool89 said:


> How do I score a pack of that tk x iraq
> 
> I didn’t know I needed it until I did


Well lets hope everything lines up with germination and preservation! Im going to have backup cuts of my backup cuts for these plants!



Boosky said:


> PM sent...LOL.


I will say, I am a fan of sharing. Just need to get my rhythm going and loose ends tied up before I send out carrier pigeons.


----------



## 2seepictures (Jun 2, 2021)

copkilller said:


> but what's the point in leaving all the bottom leaves that get little light anyways
> i guess i'll find out


Another thing to consider is that approaches to defoliation and pruning depend on so many variables that the subject pretty much has to be addressed on an individual basis. Environment (light intensity, airflow, pest potential, proximity to other plants), genetics, and plant morphological properties (leaf size, structure, floral density, branch strength etc) all have to be taken into consideration. All these kinds of approaches are going to have their own pros and cons and that's typically what people are referencing when they say it takes a while to 'dial in' a set of genetics for their set-up. The way I understand it, removing lower bud sites is just an attempt to manipulate the source-sink relationship of the plant. Mature leaves are left and considered sources if they don't affect airflow, whereas floral clusters would be sinks that end up competing with the other sinks for resources.



more @


```
https://www.slideshare.net/ZubyGoharAnsari1/source-sink-relationship-and-different-growth-models
```


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 2, 2021)

copkilller said:


> but what's the point in leaving all the bottom leaves that get little light anyways
> i guess i'll find out


That’s usually what I do too, the leaves are like energy packs for when they fade at end of life. Also if anything goes wrong you want to be able to see it in the leaves before there is a loss of the top leaves doing most of the work.


----------



## Lovefrog (Jun 2, 2021)

we posting seed acquisitions ??
cannagods bless me with that 60 day third eye mind magic 

now to find a second one...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 2, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> That’s usually what I do too, the leaves are like energy packs for when they fade at end of life. Also if anything goes wrong you want to be able to see it in the leaves before there is a loss of the top leaves doing most of the work.


As the self proclaimed butcher I had to intrude. I have found removing only the mature shade leaves on the lower 60% of plant height increases lower bud development. These must be removed if too many or small in size. Plenty of stored energy for grows. And more than enough indicators below the colas. Bad method on a few strains I've encountered. Effective on most. Crazy the approaches. 

A look at my procrastinating arse's girls. 3 night outside. Finally. Fed for first time last night. 406 PPM at 7.8 PH tap water. Dreading the hand mix of 20 gallons of dirt. But essential for consistency. 

Hope everyone and their girls are doing better than expected. Other than almost drought here? I'm happy. 
Peace.


----------



## Houstini (Jun 2, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I actually laughed out loud at this response! Hahah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


planning some tk work myself next,I’ll definitely be making f2s of any crosses I have to further the work and expand the male selection on the hunt. Got a few packs of love triangle and black triangle along with some others and csi’s triangle kush s1s. Have a few leads on the cut, but I’ll be patient for a legit cut. Got plenty of work to do in the meantime but would be nice to have first hand experience with it to make my selections.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 2, 2021)

A couple of weeks ago, I said that I didn't like Lemon Wookie because of the smell it had. I take it back, it's actually impressive. It had a strong smell, but it started out like Tiki Torch fuel but it mellowed out and it's just gassy now.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 2, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> I DON'T KNOW HOW SCIENTIFIC WERE ALLOWED TO GET, BUT THE SMELL OF A STRAIN WILL ALSO DEPEND ON THE BACTERIA AND FUNGUS PROFILE AROUND YOU, AS THE BACTERIA AND FUNGUS'S DIGEST THE SUGARS POST CURE, THEY ADD THEIR OWN LITTLE SIGNATURE...
> 
> EVEN DIFFERENT STRAINS OF YEAST PRODUCE DIFFERENT TASTING BREAD OR BEER.... IT AFFECTS OUR BELOVED BUDS TOOO


HELL YEAH BROTHER!!!!!!! I DON’T KNOW WHY WE’RE YELLING, BUT IM ALSO EXCITED ABOUT THE FORTHCOMING STUDIES ON MICROBIOLOGY AND ITS EFFECTS IN AGRICULTURE!!!!

Can you snort IMO?! Asking for a friend.

ET is pretty neat, but damn are the Aruba beautiful. Stunning maple leaves with jagged edges and solid structure.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 3, 2021)

THIS IS ELECTRIC COWBOY AT 6 WEEKS. THE 88G13HP MALE SEEMS TO WORK REAL WELL WITH OG TYPE PLANTS. THIS ONE IS REALLY SMELLING LIKE MOM.


----------



## BugattiOH (Jun 3, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> I DON'T KNOW HOW SCIENTIFIC WERE ALLOWED TO GET, BUT THE SMELL OF A STRAIN WILL ALSO DEPEND ON THE BACTERIA AND FUNGUS PROFILE AROUND YOU, AS THE BACTERIA AND FUNGUS'S DIGEST THE SUGARS POST CURE, THEY ADD THEIR OWN LITTLE SIGNATURE...
> 
> EVEN DIFFERENT STRAINS OF YEAST PRODUCE DIFFERENT TASTING BREAD OR BEER.... IT AFFECTS OUR BELOVED BUDS TOOO


You're allowed to get extra nerdy all you want bro..about time someone said something interesting and factual. Lets chat about gram positive bacteria-- actinomycetes? ...said by no one on RIU.


----------



## JMcG (Jun 3, 2021)

For all of you Babylon Buster folks....


Only had one keeper female out of the 7 seeds popped , but she is a greasy lil monster. 
Heavy on the terpinolene , Limonene, and pinene, she begs to be consumed while enjoying your favorite outdoor activities. 
I chopped her at 63 days, but she clearly wanted another 7-10 days. Gonna run her a bit longer this go round.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 3, 2021)

My 4 Babylon Buster are showing much more mid hybreed expression than any past runs with 88G13 HP dad. Leaves are mid width and long and they are a bit rangy. Mango Biche x Old Mother Gahni is the mother. 3 days in flower tent.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 3, 2021)

Never saw @JMcG post above before I posted, strange.


----------



## BugattiOH (Jun 3, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Removing bud sites, i see that almost everybody defoliates but i never really did before because it just doesn't make sense to me to do like this: removing leaves that block light from the bud sites.
> 
> Bro science maybe, but i feel like leaves are like solar panels and will feed energy to the bud, that's why it makes sense to me to leave all leaves
> 
> ...


Looks good man! Its tricky bc you want to leave some of the original solars so if you have an mobile nutrient deficiency the plant can pull off from the olds until you correct the issue. Looks like ur bitches are/were craving the K. Keep in mind-- K has a positive charge of only +1


JMcG said:


> For all of you Babylon Buster folks....
> View attachment 4915341View attachment 4915342
> 
> Only had one keeper female out of the 7 seeds popped , but she is a greasy lil monster.
> ...


Bad ass! Appreciate you! Heavy on...dankness


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 3, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Never saw @JMcG post above before I posted, strange.


The forces lol


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 3, 2021)

Flipped my tent a few weeks ago. Here's some pics of my Tiger Tail lady. This plant is massively bushy and has a crazy dense canopy. Not a huge amount of stretch, but enough that I needed to super crop a little to keep everything from shooting into the lights. 


Day 11





Day 17




Day 23


----------



## copkilller (Jun 3, 2021)

BugattiOH said:


> Looks good man! Its tricky bc you want to leave some of the original solars so if you have an mobile nutrient deficiency the plant can pull off from the olds until you correct the issue. Looks like ur bitches are/were craving the K. Keep in mind-- K has a positive charge of only +1
> 
> Bad ass! Appreciate you! Heavy on...dankness


thanks! yeah i added K heavy nutrient, dr earth "flower girl" fertilizer to my not-so-green plants like the one i posted
it's hard to feed every single plants exactly what it needs, i have like 45 plants in 1gal pots of recycled soil to make it even harder, but it doesn't really matter because i'm pheno hunting, i've had shit looking plants my last run and extremely healthy plants but that did not change the quality from what i can tell, some of my sick plants are better quality and yield than my healthy ones, still in the early stages of learning how to grow


----------



## Moka_Pot (Jun 3, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> View attachment 4914627
> 
> I tell myself “no more seeds”. A week later I have more seeds.
> 
> I need more seeds.


Damn how did you get your hands on that lemon lassi?


----------



## BugattiOH (Jun 3, 2021)

copkilller said:


> thanks! yeah i added K heavy nutrient, dr earth "flower girl" fertilizer to my not-so-green plants like the one i posted
> it's hard to feed every single plants exactly what it needs, i have like 45 plants in 1gal pots of recycled soil to make it even harder, but it doesn't really matter because i'm pheno hunting, i've had shit looking plants my last run and extremely healthy plants but that did not change the quality from what i can tell, some of my sick plants are better quality and yield than my healthy ones, still in the early stages of learning how to grow


I couldn't agree more. My last testers were all butter faces by the time I beat them the fuxk up.... I went HAM in some 1gals during early bloom and fried thier wigs. I said ok...well lets see what happens with H20 from here on out....and heres how they ended. Always push forward with this plant and let them have some good old clean water


----------



## copkilller (Jun 3, 2021)

BugattiOH said:


> I couldn't agree more. My last testers were all butter faces by the time I beat them the fuxk up.... I went HAM in some 1gals during early bloom and fried thier wigs. I said ok...well lets see what happens with H20 from here on out....and heres how they ended. Always push forward with this plant and let them have some good old clean water


nice.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It is too bad these are now very rare. My Sudberry soil test kit got me straight on my soils in 1 season. Slow and some effort. But wonderful tool.
> 
> Peace all. View attachment 4910608View attachment 4910609


Nice, I was testing with Logan Labs and recently hired a soil agronomist to help with recommendations.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 3, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Nice, I was testing with Logan Labs and recently hired a soil agronomist to help with recommendations.


I have been in a garden for life. Old school does me well. Only takes a fattie and a beverage's worth of comfortably sitting. And works without power. And my reading glasses of late. LOL. 

I like spectating now. Peace and the best to you and all.


----------



## SimpleBox (Jun 3, 2021)

Other then 4/20 when’s the other buy 1 get 1 free sale at glg and hg?
Black Friday or maybe I’m wrong and it’s just once a year.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have been in a garden for life. Old school does me well. Only takes a fattie and a beverage's worth of comfortably sitting. And works without power. And my reading glasses of late. LOL.
> 
> I like spectating now. Peace and the best to you and all.


I'm still learning, been at it for about 10yrs, but some deficiencies look identical to others. Organic soil is tough to perfect. I've been impressed with the soil prescriptions that I have been getting anyways, trying to push micronutrients.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 3, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> Other then 4/20 when’s the other buy 1 get 1 free sale at glg and hg?
> Black Friday or maybe I’m wrong and it’s just once a year.


They have random BOGO offers at GLG sometimes, it would be nice to hear if one is coming lol. JBC has promos at times but not as often...


----------



## Boosky (Jun 3, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Never saw @JMcG post above before I posted, strange.


Good news for you!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 3, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I'm still learning, been at it for about 10yrs, but some deficiencies look identical to others. Organic soil is tough to perfect. I've been impressed with the soil prescriptions that I have been getting anyways, trying to push micronutrients.


I made my biggest leaps by not trying to perfect it. A long learning curve. Honestly over 40 years in the dirt. And a good 3 decades trying it all with my buds. We will never beat nature in my opinion. She has had eons. We have but a mere adult life span of an ember aloft in comparison. Skip the tech. Solid base will outperform our meddling thing. And push when you can actually understand your plants. My thoughts and advice. No more. I buy some dirts and a few amends. Water and watch if just growing. Stupid easy for those limited mobility.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 3, 2021)

A last observation before I try to sleep. These are the most photo sensitive Bodhi's I've seen. Not saying much as I have only run 12 out so far. Yet thy lay down hard just before dark. More than almost all my grows. No concerns here. Healthy and happy girls. Just an "it's normal" post to those who are not familiar. 

And all with space monkeys, mine are crazy hungry like the GG4. Just over 500 PPM today. I'll let you know when I hit the limit. A bit N def compared to the rest. 

Here's a pic a bit ago as I was retrieving the dog. Daylight photos soon.


----------



## copkilller (Jun 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I made my biggest leaps by not trying to perfect it. A long learning curve. Honestly over 40 years in the dirt. And a good 3 decades trying it all with my buds. We will never beat nature in my opinion. She has had eons. We have but a mere adult life span of an ember aloft in comparison. Skip the tech. Solid base will outperform our meddling thing. And push when you can actually understand your plants. My thoughts and advice. No more. I buy some dirts and a few amends. Water and watch if just growing. Stupid easy for those limited mobility.


glad to hear someone thinks the way i do, specially a old schooler, sometimes the things we do to push everything to it's limits makes it not worth it to do in the first place


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jun 3, 2021)

36 years ago in 1985 i was 17 and sprouted my first bagseed. I was so pleased. But my mom was not pleased and flushed it down the toilet while i was at school. Sniffle sniffle.

Of all the things ive learned (and forgotten) since, Most important (for me) is to have a good PH tester. If the PH is off, it can screw up everything else. And my favorite Indicas like Purple Urkle and Bubba grow really slow so a problem can take 2 weeks to fully fix and get the plant back on track.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 3, 2021)

copkilller said:


> glad to hear someone thinks the way i do, specially a old schooler, sometimes the things we do to push everything to it's limits makes it not worth it to do in the first place


Honest truth is I blew my current grows out of the water with synthetic wet sets. U.A.W. job outsourced to Mexico. Had to cut costs. Injured on the job my reckless hobbies caught up. Simple basics and a hose if need be. Economical enough to be non profit unless jar exchange counts. Only mix dirt, dig holes and observe besides hand watering. My escape now. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 3, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> 36 years ago in 1985 i was 17 and sprouted my first bagseed. I was so pleased. But my mom was not pleased and flushed it down the toilet while i was at school. Sniffle sniffle.
> 
> Of all the things ive learned (and forgotten) since, Most important (for me) is to have a good PH tester. If the PH is off, it can screw up everything else. And my favorite Indicas like Purple Urkle and Bubba grow really slow so a problem can take 2 weeks to fully fix and get the plant back on track.


PH is just a monitor here until flower. Then it is a must for me. I use it to vary nute availability like hydro. 

I find PPM more of a factor when forcing growth in a decent soil base. 

And happily sharing thoughts is all.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jun 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Honest truth is I blew my current grows out of the water with synthetic wet sets. U.A.W. job outsourced to Mexico. Had to cut costs. Injured on the job my reckless hobbies caught up. Simple basics and a hose if need be. Economical enough to be non profit unless jar exchange counts. Only mix dirt, dig holes and observe besides hand watering. My escape now. LOL.


And a wonderful escape it is. All the hobbies of meditation, yoga, hiking, weight-lifting, and reading (rollitup) rolled into one: “Ganja Gardening” the Mother of all escapes!


----------



## copkilller (Jun 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Honest truth is I blew my current grows out of the water with synthetic wet sets. U.A.W. job outsourced to Mexico. Had to cut costs. Injured on the job my reckless hobbies caught up. Simple basics and a hose if need be. Economical enough to be non profit unless jar exchange counts. Only mix dirt, dig holes and observe besides hand watering. My escape now. LOL.


syntetic wet sets? uaw?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 3, 2021)

copkilller said:


> syntetic wet sets? uaw?


80's term for hydro. And unions. LOL. Better days.


----------



## copkilller (Jun 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> 80's term for hydro. And unions. LOL. Better days.


oh, so you had other people growing your plants hydo in mexico before you had to cut cost? i gotta be honest some of the posts here i dont read because theres too many words i dont understand

i was alive in the 80s but not for long and english is my second language to my defence lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 3, 2021)

copkilller said:


> oh, so you had other people growing your plants hydo in mexico before you had to cut cost? i gotta be honest aome of the posts here i dont read because theres too many words i dont understand


My bad. I grow my own. My United Auto Workers "UAW" job was outsourced to Mexico. Ran a flow table full time. Expensive and too much work.


----------



## copkilller (Jun 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My bad. I grow my own. My United Auto Workers "UAW" job was outsourced to Mexico. Ran a flow table full time. Expensive and too much work.


oh shit i was way off thanks for clarifing haha, yeah flow tables look complicated, the ones i saw the runoff is waste, seems wrong


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 3, 2021)

copkilller said:


> oh shit i was way off thanks for clarifing haha, yeah flow tables look complicated, the ones i saw the runoff is waste, seems wrong


Recirculated. Another time and thread. And only complicated by today's vanity. My method is outdated. Oddly used in self sustaining homes now. 

I say good dirt. Easy and cheap.


----------



## YardG (Jun 4, 2021)

Shouldn't you be whispering that...? _They might hear you if you yell._


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 4, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> BE CAREFUL OUT HERE, SOME PEOPLE ARENT WHO THEIR NAME WOULD SUGGEST THEY ARE AND THEY ARE CLEARLY GATHERING INFORMATION....


@PadawanWarrior I think he's talking about you. Prob cop stuff ya know?


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 4, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> BE CAREFUL OUT HERE, SOME PEOPLE ARENT WHO THEIR NAME WOULD SUGGEST THEY ARE AND THEY ARE CLEARLY GATHERING INFORMATION....


Here's a tip... Lay off the speed, dude.  More Bodhi, less meth.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Jun 4, 2021)

Haha, sometimes the weed makes me a bit noided out, but I never resort to ALL CAPS.
Lol


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 4, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Here's a tip... Lay off the speed, dude.  More Bodhi, less meth.


That microdose was only micro by Hulk standards.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 4, 2021)

To follow up my drooping as they sleep post from last night. Here we are standing tall in the light. Food and sun for 5 days and I'm forced to repot today. Upper 80's and humid. YUCK!

I think the lighter shade on the monkeys is visible. GG is the hungriest plants I have ever grown. And always heavy med bud producers if you get that dark green blueish color. And keep higher N than normal in dirt throughout grow. My experience. Contrary to what I believe. But actually proven in my indoors and out. 

Sun is shining and I'm grilling/smoking wings while I watch hummingbirds and mix dirt. Hope all have as good a day if not better.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 4, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> To follow up my drooping as they sleep post from last night. Here we are standing tall in the light. Food and sun for 5 days and I'm forced to repot today. Upper 80's and humid. YUCK!
> 
> I think the lighter shade on the monkeys is visible. GG is the hungriest plants I have ever grown. And always heavy med bud producers if you get that dark green blueish color. And keep higher N than normal in dirt throughout grow. My experience. Contrary to what I believe. But actually proven in my indoors and out.
> 
> Sun is shining and I'm grilling/smoking wings while I watch hummingbirds and mix dirt. Hope all have as good a day if not better.View attachment 4916201View attachment 4916203View attachment 4916204


The Tiger Tail I'm running now does this too. It definitely odd when you open the tent during lights out to spray a foliar and everything's all droopy...but when the light is on everything is standing at full attention.

I read somewhere that you'll find plants droop before lights out as they reach the limit of their DLI (Daily Light Integral). Basically what it means is that any additional light they receive before a dark period is effectively wasted since the plant can't/won't use much more. I've also read that some plants just get accustomed to a particular light schedule and "sleep" like we do. I've also read that plants, especially in veg, have most of their root development at night. This may all be "bro science", though, since I don't have any sources.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 4, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> The Tiger Tail I'm running now does this too. It definitely odd when you open the tent during lights out to spray a foliar and everything's all droopy...but when the light is on everything is standing at full attention.
> 
> I read somewhere that you'll find plants droop before lights out as they reach the limit of their DLI (Daily Light Integral). Basically what it means is that any additional light they receive before a dark period is effectively wasted since the plant can't/won't use much more. I've also read that some plants just get accustomed to a particular light schedule and "sleep" like we do. I've also read that plants, especially in veg, have most of their root development at night. This may all be "bro science", though, since I don't have any sources.


An attempt to calm first time witnesses down and not do anything drastic as a result. The posts around here freaking over it kill me.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 4, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> An attempt to calm first time witnesses down and not do anything drastic as a result. The posts around here freaking over it kill me.


The sooner we learn that not everything your plants do require any input from you, the faster we realize there's always more to learn about growing.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 4, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> FOR THE RECORD I HAVE NEVER DONE METH OR SPEED AND I ALWAYS TYPE IN ALL CAPS AS EVIDENCE IN PREVIOUS POSTS... AND I WAS JUST TRYING TO HELP YOU GUYS OUT.... IF I CANNOT BE APPRECIATED PERHAPS IT IS BEST I LEAVE...
> 
> 
> - MUCH LOVE


I don't get the caps or why we perceive as we do. I do know you helped me find some humor with it. And obviously well received as I have read. Hang out and help out. Rarely a truly malicious post in this thread. 

All in good humor.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 4, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> FOR THE RECORD I HAVE NEVER DONE METH OR SPEED AND I ALWAYS TYPE IN ALL CAPS AS EVIDENCE IN PREVIOUS POSTS... AND I WAS JUST TRYING TO HELP YOU GUYS OUT.... IF I CANNOT BE APPRECIATED PERHAPS IT IS BEST I LEAVE...
> 
> 
> - MUCH LOVE


A couple things...first, all caps might be convenient for you, but by established internet/forum standards, it's considered shouting. Pretty sure most can ignore that, though. 


GOONIEGOO8 said:


> BE CAREFUL OUT HERE, SOME PEOPLE ARENT WHO THEIR NAME WOULD SUGGEST THEY ARE AND THEY ARE CLEARLY GATHERING INFORMATION....


Second, I think people were poking fun at your seeming conspiracy laden statement and referencing the internet/forum standard at the same time....ordinarily conspiracy talk is made in hushed tones, rather than yelling....while hoping you'd shed some light on your cryptic statement.

That said, anyone on the internet can be anyone they want to be. Like they say...on the internet men are men, women are men, and kids are cops. 

People should always assume they are being watched and data mined at all times on public sites.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 4, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> FOR THE RECORD I HAVE NEVER DONE METH OR SPEED AND I ALWAYS TYPE IN ALL CAPS AS EVIDENCE IN PREVIOUS POSTS... AND I WAS JUST TRYING TO HELP YOU GUYS OUT.... IF I CANNOT BE APPRECIATED PERHAPS IT IS BEST I LEAVE...
> 
> 
> - MUCH LOVE



It's very easy to click your name and see you don't always type in caps and like to talk about cops. Drop the info or keep it moving, dude.


----------



## k0rps (Jun 4, 2021)

Vietnamese x Afghan @ 47 days


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 4, 2021)

k0rps said:


> Vietnamese x Afghan @ 47 days
> View attachment 4916239


Ayyy, now we're talking!!! Beautiful work!! How was the stretch?! About to let mine rip.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jun 4, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I'm still learning, been at it for about 10yrs, but some deficiencies look identical to others. Organic soil is tough to perfect. I've been impressed with the soil prescriptions that I have been getting anyways, trying to push micronutrients.


Your grows have looked awesome over the years. Way healthier than my shwag weeds lol. 
i commend your passion for the plant.


----------



## k0rps (Jun 4, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Ayyy, now we're talking!!! Beautiful work!! How was the stretch?! About to let mine rip.


Thank you!! It's been between 87-91°f during the day in the tent.. Humidifier's on, keeping rh ~55%. Lights are down to ~60%, running ac very little to save on electricity.

It foxtailed before in low rh conditions. So have been keeping the humidity up, hoping it will prevent foxtailing this time around.

This pheno has lots of stretch, at least double.. here's a pic day before flip, 4/17


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jun 4, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> To follow up my drooping as they sleep post from last night. Here we are standing tall in the light. Food and sun for 5 days and I'm forced to repot today. Upper 80's and humid. YUCK!
> 
> I think the lighter shade on the monkeys is visible. GG is the hungriest plants I have ever grown. And always heavy med bud producers if you get that dark green blueish color. And keep higher N than normal in dirt throughout grow. My experience. Contrary to what I believe. But actually proven in my indoors and out.
> 
> Sun is shining and I'm grilling/smoking wings while I watch hummingbirds and mix dirt. Hope all have as good a day if not better.View attachment 4916201View attachment 4916203View attachment 4916204


Sounds like an awesome day! It’s 96 here in minny today. I was fishing on a frozen lake like 3 months ago. I don’t know how anything survives here


----------



## Lovefrog (Jun 4, 2021)

lol
here's a blue sunshine cruising along


----------



## raytizzle (Jun 4, 2021)

Space Monkey. Day 17 of flower. 3 females.
Medium and feed = Coco drain to waste, Jacks Nutrients, 3.0 EC.
Lights = GrowersChoice 420w ROI LED




*Below is Pheno #2, shortest of sister in veg but catching up during flower. Structure is really branchy and some of them need support. Terps smells like a mild version of the gg4 but with some lemon/citrus flavors. Before and after cleaning up pictures.






http://imgur.com/YFQa5mh



Below is Pheno #4, she is pretty similar to #2 in structure, branchy lateral growth that needs some supporting but her terps are a lot more potent thatn #2. This one smells of gas/pine/citrus


*

*


http://imgur.com/42zV7Lb



Below is Pheno 6. This girl was the first one to show pre flowers and has the most developed nugs. Tallest of the sisters and grows in a really nice structure, strong and sturdy branches, no need for support. Terps smell sweeter, more floral or lavender with some pine. Its lovely! Super exited for this girl.

*



*


http://imgur.com/5ZMpv1V

*

You guys can also follow along the journey on instagram, I post weekly updates on my story and posts. Username: Cannaray


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 4, 2021)

Lovefrog said:


> lol
> here's a blue sunshine cruising along
> View attachment 4916309


This looks perfect. Of all the packs in the vault, I am most excited about my blue sunshine. I want so badly to find a serious keeper


----------



## Lovefrog (Jun 4, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> This looks perfect. Of all the packs in the vault, I am most excited about my blue sunshine. I want so badly to find a serious keeper


Its a beautiful plant. Every pheno going is a complete tank with no regard for pest, pm, or 100+ degree days in the hoophouse, and thats only from one pack. Gotta love it : )


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jun 4, 2021)

k0rps said:


> Vietnamese x Afghan @ 47 days
> View attachment 4916239


Love some Clinton Fearon! Mi and Mi Guitar is a great record!


----------



## Bears_win (Jun 5, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Love some Clinton Fearon! Mi and Mi Guitar is a great record!


He ( and boogie brown band/ gladiators ) is a living legend, seen him live 10 or so times .. mostly at nectar in Seattle And wild Buffalo in Bellingham plus a few festivals. Every single show was a sweat soaked dance party with the whole crowd loving on him and keeping him coming back for multiple encores .

he ALWAYS brings such a positive vibe exemplifies higher consciousness.
His dub album ( think it’s called dub factory?) is so good ..

anyway big ups Clinton Fearon! See him live any chance you get .

And to the grower who posted the pics of the blue sunshine above ^^ spectacular color and looks very well grown. Here’s a hugelkuktur hybrid bed I prepped.

Oak rounds on the bottom , then amended soil and homemade biochar with a topping of compost filled with life . About 500 gallons of soil. A 1000 (5 yards of soil) gallon is in the background. Pic was taken 3 + weeks ago so the plants are pretty small in this picture and have grown a lot since.

Currently wild turkeys are messing with my alfalfa mulch and ripping it up to eat bugs and dirt bathe .. they have a bunch of newly hatched chicks so I’m being nice to them but if they keep messing with my mulch I’ll have to shoo them away. In between turkeys, quails hares, deer, and occasional bear it’s always a pain keeping them out of the gardens..

I like to spray ammonia around rhe plants and pots as it stinks and deters pests from investigating .to be clear no ammonia touches the pants . Just proximal .

Next project is laying 1/2 inch irrigation coils , and starting to trellis .

Plants In these spaces 
are semi bodhi ( 
Ancient og x black lime reserve ) the black lime reserve is from freeborn selections. 
Good luck with your garden endeavors all!


----------



## Tomkno (Jun 5, 2021)

Got Snuggle Funk, Master of Muppets, and Lazy Lightning, haven't seen anything on these yet...


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jun 5, 2021)

Bears_win said:


> He ( and boogie brown band/ gladiators ) is a living legend, seen him live 10 or so times .. mostly at nectar in Seattle And wild Buffalo in Bellingham plus a few festivals. Every single show was a sweat soaked dance party with the whole crowd loving on him and keeping him coming back for multiple encores .
> 
> he ALWAYS brings such a positive vibe exemplifies higher consciousness.
> His dub album ( think it’s called dub factory?) is so good ..
> ...


Bham! The city of subdued excitement!


----------



## JMcG (Jun 5, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Never saw @JMcG post above before I posted, strange.


Strange....? Huh...
I posted a couple of test results a few pages ago and no one thought it was strange. Saw BB mentioned and thought I could help by giving up said information. 
Seemed like the information was well received by others. No need to get all paranoid, don’t worry, I’m not out to get you lol!


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 5, 2021)

JMcG said:


> Strange....? Huh...
> I posted a couple of test results a few pages ago and no one thought it was strange. Saw BB mentioned and thought I could help by giving up said information.
> Seemed like the information was well received by others. No need to get all paranoid, don’t worry, I’m not out to get you lol!


I can’t speak for the others but I think we were just appreciating the coincidence.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 5, 2021)

Synchronicity


----------



## JMcG (Jun 5, 2021)

Right on, all’s good here my brothers!


----------



## Bears_win (Jun 5, 2021)

#1 morning photons hitting the leaves of a Pura Vida F2.
They really like 9am this time of year . You can see the green machine munching those rays converting light to sugar.

#2 another green morning angle of Pura Vida F2s.

#3 1000 gallons getting some well water. I’ve only given these girls 1 compost tea so far. The soil is heavily amended so cold water is what they like right now. I’m making an aerobic tea with fermented components in the next week. The ferments have natural PGRs in them and it will stimulate A LOT of growth. In conjunction with topping 3 days prior and “pistil whipping” a defoliation technique that is atteibuted to Tom Hill but practiced by many.

The large pots means that I’d ideally like lateral branching to start at 30-36” above crown so I can monitor the base and feed easier.
I top at 5’ tall ( I straight cut to the internodal, noFIM or bending ) and clean the stem to 3’ .. the lateral branches go into the wire cage for support and then I start my trellis system .

Ideally these plants will be 15’ to 20’ in diameter and have a globe shape no taller than 10’.

6 plant legal grow in my municipality so I just grow them bigger .

Enjoy a great day everyone !


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 6, 2021)

"Bro science" or not, I flower on 11/13 just about everything that goes up to 77 days or so, and 10/14 for anything that goes longer. I do it not just because it may aid in a few days faster flowering, or keeping sativa re-flowering to a minimum, but to let the roots grow. I don't know if there's truth in the roots growing lights out, but I _feel_ it's better.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 6, 2021)

Bears_win said:


> #1 morning photons hitting the leaves of a Pura Vida F2.
> They really like 9am this time of year . You can see the green machine munching those rays converting light to sugar.
> 
> #2 another green morning angle of Pura Vida F2s.
> ...


I'm working hard to get a piece of land large and private, but current market prices and availability are stupid right now.
Your space looks great! One day, the winds of change will bring my dream plot.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 6, 2021)

I still like 10 footers in 5 gallon holes. Massive real estate is not needed. One will keep 4-6 people medicated until next harvest here.


----------



## Tiflis (Jun 6, 2021)

Banana Spliff clone, looking forward to see what this one can do outdoors. Didn't do her justice growing inside over this winter, but terps are still nice. 

DLA 7s are doing good, just no signs of sex yet.
I also have a lone Blue Sunshine clone, probably going put that one in the greenhouse after I put it together.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I still like 10 footers in 5 gallon holes. Massive real estate is not needed. One will keep 4-6 people medicated until next harvest here. View attachment 4917606View attachment 4917607


It's not just about growing trees, I want the space to be closer to nature and further from civilization. My local population is probably double durring summer months, and I'm ready for peace and quiet.
UP here I come!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 6, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> It's not just about growing trees, I want the space to be closer to nature and further from civilization. My local population is probably double durring summer months, and I'm ready for peace and quiet.
> UP here I come!


I spent years residing in St. Ignace. Why do they call it tourist season if we can't shoot them? I'm off the grid and in the woods after the kid is moved out and mortgage is paid. Just a few more years.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I spent years residing in St. Ignace. Why do they call it tourist season if we can't shoot them? I'm off the grid and in the woods after the kid is moved out and mortgage is paid. Just a few more years.


I'm near the Indiana/Ohio border, and there's Lots of lakes, so Lots of city folk have crowded them all within spitting distance of each other. I can find something along the WI border and have as many lakes, and cleaner everything.

Edit: I'm sure Bodhi looks as beatiful in the UP as anywhere!


----------



## 2seepictures (Jun 6, 2021)

Last 2 Goji pre-flowers both looking male, one wide leaves the other more narrow. Wide leaf took much longer to show pre-flowers. Not going to be able to keep both to test offspring so will have to gamble at some point.

SSDD stems and fan leaves frosting up around week 3





Anyone have any info on the Pure OG used in imperial majesty? Hollywood Pure Kush maybe?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 6, 2021)

Cooling off in the AC. Thought I would give a demo of my dirt for the few in soil around here. Easy and good means for manual mixing and transplanting. Sorry for the length. 

My 3 parts of soils with the amends. 3 Tbsp each in 3 gallon. Then filled with coco to top. Full pot makes for consistent blends. Mix between 2 five gallon buckets and dump each in the bulk bin. Fill pots to the level your transfer must sit at. Then leave a pot the size your getting out of in center as you fill around it. Lightly pack around it. Perfect hole. Just drop plant and water in well. 

Space monkey roots and a Jabbas Stash for looks while we were there. 

My day is improving as I get caught up on last months chores. May yours need no help.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 6, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Last 2 Goji pre-flowers both looking male, one wide leaves the other more narrow. Wide leaf took much longer to show pre-flowers. Not going to be able to keep both to test offspring so will have to gamble at some point.
> 
> SSDD stems and fan leaves frosting up around week 3
> 
> ...


Pure Kush aka Suge’s Pure Kush I think is the one used.


----------



## ApacheBone (Jun 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4917685View attachment 4917686View attachment 4917687View attachment 4917689View attachment 4917690View attachment 4917691


Is you base just potting soil?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 6, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> Is you base just potting soil?


I wish. It is posted and pictured earlier in this thread. 

Apologies for my redundancy to all. 

Here it is.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 6, 2021)

@
[IMG alt="keiserrott"]https://www.rollitup.org/data/avatars/l/351/351332.jpg?1566771610[/IMG]
 Report
*keiserrott*
Yep the report glitch is working. LMAO. A heads up. My monkeys are responding and finally getting green at 600PPM SEA GROW All Purpose 16-16-16. May want to feed after a few nodes. I'm loving what I'm seeing. Beasts among beasts. Although my Northern by Dragon fruit is crazy. Afraid it is male.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2021)

2/4 Babylon Buster showed maleness at 4 days and have been culled. Remaining are compact and bushy, mid wide leaves and vigorous. One week today.


----------



## JMcG (Jun 7, 2021)

I see DLA 12 back in stock at GLG....


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2021)

Just pulled a lone nanner off a Old Soul at 39 days.


----------



## Sqwee (Jun 7, 2021)

TT NL #6 x Appalachia, it lost the strong baby shit smell I was excited for and has changed to a real sweet fruity smell close to blueberry.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jun 7, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> TT NL #6 x Appalachia, it lost the strong baby shit smell I was excited for and has changed to a real sweet fruity smell close to blueberry.
> View attachment 4918246View attachment 4918249CR!P357h154G41N


Never fear, the poop may return after curing. Crossing my fingers for you. She is lovely!


----------



## Sqwee (Jun 7, 2021)

Jabba's Stash, Bubba Kush coffee terps but the smell is pretty mild compared to my other plants.


----------



## YardG (Jun 8, 2021)

Both Soulmates are showing female, lone Lemon Ghani is male. Hoping these will fit in the 30 gallon grow bags I picked up (a little worried about how tall the rootspace is in these pots), otherwise may need to throw together some DIY planters.


----------



## AlienAthena (Jun 8, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> How did you like this, thinking of popping some


Seeds I popped at the time ended up being male. Honestly forgot about them, going to drop more soon.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 8, 2021)

Took a brix reading on this gal a day or so ago. (Veg) and it reads 16%.. tested leaves in flower room as well and got between 11%-13%. Getting a fungle tea going to try and balance things out as I THINK somthings a little off. Plants look great though. 

Here is one I topped late In veg (inkognyto - sweet purple kush). It's not bodhi I know, just latest plant I have that has been topped. The sap that people speak of in some strains I get on about EVERY PLANT. High brix imo. Have a look.

Fungle tea recipe I posted a few pages back.


Happy growing!


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 8, 2021)

12 Laughing Lemon planted strait from package to cup May 20th

photo taken June 7th


----------



## copkilller (Jun 8, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> TT NL #6 x Appalachia, it lost the strong baby shit smell I was excited for and has changed to a real sweet fruity smell close to blueberry.
> View attachment 4918246View attachment 4918249


damn that does look like mountain temple bud structure, same dad, and that's my favorite strain so far, this is gonna be fire!


----------



## copkilller (Jun 8, 2021)

Dragon blood V2, so this is the coolest thing a ever seen, i banged up a plant by mistake and it literally started bleeding, and it looks 100% like a drop of human blood, i'll take some epic pictures later during flower i'm sure
i tasted it of course, it's bitter as hell, does not taste like blood! this plant is metal as fuck!!


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 8, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Dragon blood V2, so this is the coolest thing a ever seen, i banged up a plant by mistake and it literally started bleeding, and it looks 100% like a drop of human blood, i'll take some epic pictures later during flower i'm sure
> i tasted it of course, it's bitter as hell, does not taste like blood! this plant is metal as fuck!!
> View attachment 4919140


"...metal as fuck!!" I love it!


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jun 8, 2021)

Both plants at 77 days since flip.


Uplift took a brutal beating from the saline soil mix + dry conditions as I figured my blumat soak tape system out. Figure I have a week or so left on it.


K4 X SL looks like it wants to run 90 days. It still is popping out white pistils and beginning to slightly foxtail.


----------



## copkilller (Jun 9, 2021)

speaking of dragon blood v2 these are my first indoor cutting that rooted so good i think 8 day, took em in flower too


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 9, 2021)

Finally got something bodhi related.
My first chuck of SSDD x UFO
I call it Project Blue beam


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 9, 2021)

rollinfunk said:


> Finally got something bodhi related.
> My first chuck of SSDD x UFO
> I call it Project Blue beam
> View attachment 4919632



I see pumice, rice hulls and cover crop. Keep us updated. Looks like a solid soil you got there... ill be here to tune in. No till like myself? Love seeing others that ventured into no till! 

Side note. Was in mass today working and got a line on the real deal pre 2k Blueberry cut! Think he even has proof (genetic testing) Was asked if given don't hand out but damn I hope it comes through! I did however get the blessing to do breeding. Fingers crossed!

Happy growing!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 9, 2021)

7 Lazy Lightning to the Viva Towel Sauna!


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 9, 2021)

TT NL #6× Appy all at 42 days of 12/12


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 9, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> I see pumice, rice hulls and cover crop. Keep us updated. Looks like a solid soil you got there... ill be here to tune in. No till like myself? Love seeing others that ventured into no till!
> 
> Side note. Was in mass today working and got a line on the real deal pre 2k Blueberry cut! Think he even has proof (genetic testing) Was asked if given don't hand out but damn I hope it comes through! I did however get the blessing to do breeding. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Happy growing!


Nice! Used to be a solid outdoor blueberry in the berkshires back in the 90's, probably still there in some convoluted outdoor seed lines....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2021)

Picture is sad. A much needed hard rain burst. Bohdi's will respond well. Had to hide in the shade with the sudden heat and low humidity. The grow is on. Will get fun in a few weeks. I'll get clear pics when I get out again. And this NL x Dragon Fruit is a beast. So dreading a male. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2021)

Sun is shining again and you can't breath it is so hot and humid. 

Here are some pics for the people following. My Bodhi's and a less than impressive Seedsman auto. None of the issues I've been told. Very healthy. Just really small. A few weeks to fix that still. Only feeding for a week now.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 9, 2021)

I just found Larry OG in 3 packs of Electric Cowboy! It’s insane. It’s basically just the mom with improved vigor. It’s so loud and Larry OG leaning that I’d expect it to cure well and taste great.

On the live plant it smells like lemon rinds, vanilla cream, and walnuts soaking in a solvent.

I’ll keep you all updated with how these go. But overall I really like what I’m finding in these Electirc Cowboy packs. It’s like the lemony sister to black triangle.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 11, 2021)

7 Lazy Lightning with tails are in the dirt in red Solos! 

3 Old Soul at 43 days are bushy plants with nice branching for training but still compact, one leans slightly more Sativa in expression and another has extremely tight buds with crowded trykes. Pulled a nanner on one a few days ago, not seen more. These are sticky with a sour aroma with incense notes, woody.

Two Babylon Buster still “in the game” but not showing sex at 11 days but may very well be girls as 2 boys threw balls by the bushel several days ago.

5 Bing topped after first up pot to hot dirt in veg.


----------



## copkilller (Jun 11, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 7 Lazy Lightning with tails are in the dirt in red Solos!
> 
> 3 Old Soul at 43 days are bushy plants with nice branching for training but still compact, one leans slightly more Sativa in expression and another has extremely tight buds with crowded trykes. Pulled a nanner on one a few days ago, not seen more. These are sticky with a sour aroma with incense notes, woody.
> 
> ...


i got some old souls too, extreemly big leafed and they are light feeders
vigourous and green... unlike my mountain temples that are finiky branchy and and heavy feeders


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 12, 2021)

Just wanted to pop by and update you all on the Wookie crosses since they have had time in the jar. 

DISCLAIMER: I am not insulting the wookie dad. It looks like these just werent great pairings. I have heard very similar reports from other who have run these so.. Yeah.

The Granola Funk was jarred for 3 weeks. Smells are extremely muted with some moss/old shoe/slight spice notes. I thought the terps would be better on the grind but they werent. Taste was extremely basic, typical flavorless cookies cross with a hilariously weak and short duration high. This pretty accurately describes all 4 phenos that have been jarred for 3 weeks. Overall I think the hype on this one was driven by cash croppers because of the high bud density and yield. Based on both runs (24 seeds total) I will not be exploring this line further. Bodhi has much better offerings than this. 

The Phone Home was also jarred alongside the Gfunk and developed to a much better point. Sweet vanilla-cake OG fuel notes are present on most phenos. The closer to TK things get the better the bud cured. Smooth velvety smoke with a sweet gassy vanilla inhale, not much on exhale. No real mouth coat. Potency is definitely considerably higher than Gfunk. Very good, uplifted, positive high with great duration and low tolerance buildup over time. This line was much better than Gfunk, but still didnt really warrant further searches through this specific line. 

The nail in the coffin for Phone Home was late stage herms. Most developed sacks late in flower that were completely concealed by the buds. It was worse on the lowers. 60% of Phone Home plants had sacks. Some seemingly wookie dominant, some TK dom. IMO this cross shouldn't have made it passed testing.


More wookie leaning pheno


TK leaner

I cant understand how stuff like this passes testing.


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 12, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Just wanted to pop by and update you all on the Wookie crosses since they have had time in the jar.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: I am not insulting the wookie dad. It looks like these just werent great pairings. I have heard very similar reports from other who have run these so.. Yeah.
> 
> ...


Your experience could be isolated, as suggested after reading this entire thread. I personally have grown over 25 Bodhi Strains from over 35 packs, including 4 Wookie crosses, and can't remember seeing any pollen sacks on females. And we stress them all hard during testing.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 12, 2021)

The Mantis said:


> Your experience could be isolated, as suggested after reading this entire thread. I personally have grown over 25 Bodhi Strains from over 35 packs, including 4 Wookie crosses, and can't remember seeing any pollen sacks on females. And we stress them all hard during testing.


If you haven't hunted these specific crosses, please refrain from commenting on them. Anyone with experience running TK or Forum Cut crosses would understand that the herms are coming from the mom and not the dad.


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 12, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> If you haven't hunted these specific crosses, please refrain from commenting on them. Anyone with experience running TK or Forum Cut crosses would understand that the herms are coming from the mom and not the dad.


The purpose of this thread is education. My experience might help someone. You suggest I refrain from posting my experience here in a forum intended to help people? That's absurd. Check your ego, I'm not trying to insult you or call you a bad grower. 

To be more clear, I've grown 4 different TK crosses over 8 packs of Bodhi from the Ghash male, the OMG male, and the Iraqi male. None of them had pollen sacks. 

Really hope that helps someone here.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 12, 2021)

The Mantis said:


> The purpose of this thread is education. My experience might help someone. You suggest I refrain from posting my experience here in a forum intended to help people? That's absurd. Check your ego, I'm not trying to insult you or call you a bad grower.
> 
> To be more clear, I've grown 4 different TK crosses over 8 packs of Bodhi from the Ghash male, the OMG male, and the Iraqi male. None of them had pollen sacks.
> 
> Really hope that helps someone here.


Respectfully, check your ego.


He has shared a lot of very helpful information and feedback for a long time in this thread. He is sharing detailed information about granola funk and phone home. It doesn’t require defense of other Bodhi crosses or even wookie crosses. You kind of inserted yourself into his grow reports attempting to discredit what he is sharing with the community.

If it was some one time poster with little to no pictures or forum footprint I’d be right there with you calling out the imposter. But he is a regular


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 12, 2021)

The Mantis said:


> The purpose of this thread is education. My experience might help someone. You suggest I refrain from posting my experience here in a forum intended to help people? That's absurd. Check your ego, I'm not trying to insult you or call you a bad grower.
> 
> To be more clear, I've grown 4 different TK crosses over 8 packs of Bodhi from the Ghash male, the OMG male, and the Iraqi male. None of them had pollen sacks.
> 
> Really hope that helps someone here.


How is that supposed to help someone? You have no experience with this specific cross. You are using your experience with TK x extremely dominant males as a way to call my experience an isolated event.

There is no ego here. In fact, I used to be that guy who would comment on crosses based on my experience with their sister crosses. It just doesn't translate because plant genetics arent that simple. You cant compare Ghash, OMG, or Iraqi TK crosses to Wookie x TK because they express in dramatically different ways. Its quite clear that Ghash, OMG, and Iraqi are extremely dominant where Wookie 15 seem to be more recessive when pared with these odd-breeding females.

The negative feedback on Bodhi crosses always seems to cause an uproar among people emotionally attached to their genetics and it can be a real problem. These herm traits can only be seen during a wet trim for WPFF preparation. When the flowers dry the sacs are almost impossible to see. There are no seeds, but the presence of these sacs eliminates the line from any further exploration because of instability. As a breeder, you should look at this "isolated event" as a large red flag. One instance of this is enough to warrant shelving a line. Its alarming that something like this would be written off by someone who does breeding work.

I have a lot of very positive information to share alongside some photos, but I wanna wait until further cure testing. I really want to leave glowing reviews of some Bodhi stuff I have going but I also dont want to backpedal like I did with the Gfunk and Phone Home. Hint: Wookie 7 is looking like a very very nice female.


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 12, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> "I cant understand how stuff like this passes testing."
> "Anyone with experience running TK or Forum Cut crosses would understand that the herms are coming from the mom and not the dad."
> "You cant compare Ghash, OMG, or Iraqi TK crosses to Wookie x TK because they express in dramatically different ways."


Gotta go to work now. Good luck guys.


----------



## AlienAthena (Jun 12, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Respectfully, check your ego.
> 
> 
> He has shared a lot of very helpful information and feedback for a long time in this thread. He is sharing detailed information about granola funk and phone home. It doesn’t require defense of other Bodhi crosses or even wookie crosses. You kind of inserted yourself into his grow reports attempting to discredit what he is sharing with the community.
> ...


Except AB is the one making blanket statement like “this should have never made it past the testers” when a quick search of the strains in this thread will show that more people have had favorable grows than unfavorable ones. Someone being a regular doesn’t make what they have to say right. Also the other poster was very respectful in their response.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 12, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Except AB is the one making blanket statement like “this should have never made it past the testers” when a quick search of the strains in this thread will show that more people have had favorable grows than unfavorable ones. Someone being a regular doesn’t make what they have to say right. Also the other poster was very respectful in their response.


I ran through 8 total phenos and 5 of them had sacs. I posted photos. Where is the blanket statement? All I see is a statement about a very specific cross with statistics and photos. I use single packs as genetic "tasters" to see if a line is worth sifting through. All Im saying is.. This one gets a big fat "Nope".

I'm finishing up a 250 seed/140 pheno hunt right now and the TK x Phone Home is the only cross to show this issue. The cure characteristics are another topic all together though.

Ill be back with more positive and negative feedback. I think I have 4-5 potential keepers based on expression/smell so.. I look forward to the angry mob when I explain why I did not keep the other 135.


----------



## raggyb (Jun 12, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Just wanted to pop by and update you all on the Wookie crosses since they have had time in the jar.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: I am not insulting the wookie dad. It looks like these just werent great pairings. I have heard very similar reports from other who have run these so.. Yeah.
> 
> ...


I'm just surprised because based on your earlier pics of granola funk it looked awesome.


----------



## SimpleBox (Jun 12, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> The negative feedback on Bodhi crosses always seems to cause an uproar among people emotionally attached to their genetics and it can be a real problem.


Facts


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 12, 2021)

raggyb said:


> I'm just surprised because based on your earlier pics of granola funk it looked awesome.


I was so excited for it too haha. I thought it was gonna be one of those plants that maybe didn’t have too strong of a nose but packed a hell of a taste. I’ve seen that quite a bit, especially with hype/cookie crosses. I think that is 12 phenos that I have looked through and no plant has had standout qualities. Great resin and density, but I’m looking for smokers plants not growers plants.

It’s funny just how much better the phone home is for personal smoke than the Gfunk though. Dramatically higher potency on all phenos, they all wash 4% or so for water hash, smoother smoke, better flavor. It would get a recommendation from me as something that may have an excellent keeper if you really hunt and cure test everything, but herms can’t happen.

The Wookie 7 female is looking to be a really nice one though. I have a really female leaning Chembucha from Cannavore. Wookie 7 x GMO/Waltz. Smells like a lavender plant fused with slight chem/GMO with a hint of grapefruit. Another pheno leans more chem/grapefruit as well. Genuinely some of the most impressive scents that I have smelled in cannabis so far. If it cures well and has a great high I will be so excited. I’ll be taking a closer look into Wookie 7 pairings. Only thing to consider is selecting a male with vertical growth characteristics, because the Wookie apparently grows horizontally.

Electric Cowboy seems like it throws out 1 decent keeper per pack with a real show stopper once every 50 seeds. That’s a pretty good rate considering the apparent quality of the standout pheno. Still need to smoke test.


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 12, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I ran through 8 total phenos and 5 of them had sacs. I posted photos. Where is the blanket statement? All I see is a statement about a very specific cross with statistics and photos. I use single packs as genetic "tasters" to see if a line is worth sifting through. All Im saying is.. This one gets a big fat "Nope".
> 
> I'm finishing up a 250 seed/140 pheno hunt right now and the TK x Phone Home is the only cross to show this issue. The cure characteristics are another topic all together though.
> 
> Ill be back with more positive and negative feedback. I think I have 4-5 potential keepers based on expression/smell so.. I look forward to the angry mob when I explain why I did not keep the other 135.


We germinate 1500-2000 seeds per year but what the hell do I know? 

To address @nuskool89 , the way in which this can help people is to propose that maybe (just maybe) that if someone else has a hermie issue, they might ask why and look inward, instead of jumping to conclusions. We have many people running the same cut, with tremendously different outcomes. From what I've seen, people who claim to see hermies many times are using nutes or in hydro. When breeders (like Bodhi and many other of the top names out there) all grow using natural farming methods, one might think the plants are attuned to running that way. When we stress test, we only use organic soil, and never stress using salts/nutes, so perhaps we are missing the stress testing in that aspect. 

Not saying this is a fact and that @AdvancedBuffalo pumped up the ppm too much, but it's worth considering when this whole thread is full of content with no herms after being tested originally. And I agree with @AlienAthena that there's no need for absolutes. 

Instead of being so defensive, I was thinking this might help @AdvancedBuffalo since he found some nice cuts, and perhaps he might find it's the method, not the genetics so he can let us all know. 

Good luck everyone. I wish you all well on your growing journey. We're all in this together. No need to bicker.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 12, 2021)

The Mantis said:


> We germinate 1500-2000 seeds per year but what the hell do I know?
> 
> To address @nuskool89 , the way in which this can help people is to propose that maybe (just maybe) that if someone else has a hermie issue, they might ask why and look inward, instead of jumping to conclusions. We have many people running the same cut, with tremendously different outcomes. From what I've seen, people who claim to see hermies many times are using nutes or in hydro. When breeders (like Bodhi and many other of the top names out there) all grow using natural farming methods, one might think the plants are attuned to running that way. When we stress test, we only use organic soil, and never stress using salts/nutes, so perhaps we are missing the stress testing in that aspect.
> 
> ...


Man one of the huge pieces of breeding is ensuring stability in your lines. A herm every now and then isn’t really an issue in a line that has a parent known to throw herm offspring. But a majority of phenos herming is a sign that a cross isn’t right and should be worked more.

These seeds will see a wide variety of different grow environments, substrates, nutrient delivery methods, etc. A retail release line should perform in all of these areas. Please don’t tell me that you are that breeder or clone seller that blames unstable genetics on all of your customers and their grow methods?

You may want to sit this out at re read this later. This is looking a lot like an ad hominem sort of thing rather than actual feedback/helpful content. Stop provoking useless bickering like this if you want it to stop.

Also if you have hunted so many bodhi packs, quit arguing and start reporting information.


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 12, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Man one of the huge pieces of breeding is ensuring stability in your lines. A herm every now and then isn’t really an issue in a line that has a parent known to throw herm offspring. But a majority of phenos herming is a sign that a cross isn’t right and should be worked more.
> 
> These seeds will see a wide variety of different grow environments, substrates, nutrient delivery methods, etc. A retail release line should perform in all of these areas. Please don’t tell me that you are that breeder or clone seller that blames unstable genetics on all of your customers and their grow methods?
> 
> ...


This should end the bickering: There's no way your grow method is causing it. No way at all. (Relish that)

Now let me be very clear: *There is no breeder on earth that tests in every* "grow environment, substrate, nutrient delivery method, etc."

In fact, if this is the way you test, kudos to you. You are the best at testing in the history of the world. Let's get you an award now.

You can find our grow journal and grow reports on our website now. We stopped posting that material here because of the censorship going on. Feel free to visit our website and read more. We just started sexing 27 Granola Funk Remix plants and 7 other cookies crosses.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 12, 2021)

The Mantis said:


> This should end the bickering: There's no way your grow method is causing it. No way at all. (Relish that)
> 
> Now let me be very clear: *There is no breeder on earth that tests in every* "grow environment, substrate, nutrient delivery method, etc."
> 
> In fact, if this is the way you test, kudos to you. You are the best at testing in the history of the world. Let's get you an award now.


You should collaborate with MMS


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jun 12, 2021)

Where is the Ignore button on this forum? I’ve heard people talk about it but can’t find it.


----------



## OSBuds (Jun 12, 2021)

Next to the "Follow" button


----------



## U79 (Jun 12, 2021)

The Mantis said:


> When breeders (like Bodhi and many other of the top names out there) all grow using natural farming methods, one might think the plants are attuned to running that way. When we stress test, we only use organic soil, and never stress using salts/nutes, so perhaps we are missing the stress testing in that aspect.


Sounds like an ideological weakness causing customer neglect.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 12, 2021)

Looks like someone didn't receive their quarterly prostate massage.


----------



## SFnone (Jun 12, 2021)

Check this out:

€>÷\/(l)3 }8¬|> §:Ω)

It's an angry balding guy with a big nose and big mouth and a butt chin, a devil, and a happy curly haired person with a round nose.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 12, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Looks like someone didn't receive their quarterly prostate massage.


Wait, quarterly?

I’m gonna have a chat with my doctor she has me coming once a week. Something seemed fishy


----------



## BugattiOH (Jun 12, 2021)

I've consulted for a friend last year that was ready to start growing. Long story short (kinda)--he went against 95% of what I told him to do. He hit me up recently and told me to stop by and collect my payment for my time. I already knew I wasn't going to be impressed bc he told me he went hydro/coco/synth instead of soil. Tbh: the gg4 and bruce banner looked dank...BUT no nose, no flavor and definitely not potent. When I was in CO the first thing I grabbed was a 20 bag of GG4 and I'll never forget how fucked up I was off a few hits.
Back to my friend: He was watching my every move as I smoked on his garbo...I told him.."looks great but its fucking trash". He said " I've been thinking about switching to soil" And in my head I was thinking "You fuckin idiot" I do give him some credit bc he knew deep down I was right and I'll always be right. I truly feel bad for patients that have caregivers growing in dogshit


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Jun 12, 2021)

The Mantis said:


> Now let me be very clear: *There is no breeder on earth that tests in every* "grow environment, substrate, nutrient delivery method, etc."


I’m new around here but I just have to write and say that I wholeheartedly disagree with this statement. I will point you in the direction of Irie genetics. That’s what a decent breeder SHOULD do. I haven’t even kept up with this thread but I hope to god this isn’t true. If any reputable breeders are reading this thread, please test your seeds thoroughly!! What an ignorant thing to say. Choose your breeders wisely I guess. I hope you don’t charge money for seeds bud.


----------



## BugattiOH (Jun 12, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> I’m new around here but I just have to write and say that I wholeheartedly disagree with this statement. I will point you in the direction of Irie genetics. That’s what a decent breeder SHOULD do. I haven’t even kept up with this thread but I hope to god this isn’t true. If any reputable breeders are reading this thread, please test your seeds thoroughly!! What an ignorant thing to say. Choose your breeders wisely I guess. I hope you don’t charge money for seeds bud.


Are you new to reading too? Maybe try again guy. You're clearly confused by that sentence. 

Can you imagine what Bodhi would think about this forum!? Y'all better shape up!


----------



## SimpleBox (Jun 12, 2021)

BugattiOH said:


> Are you new to reading too? Maybe try again guy. You're clearly confused by that sentence.
> 
> Can you imagine what Bodhi would think about this forum!? Y'all better shape up!


Let’s see your Bodhi keepers!
Oh wait, you’re to busy driving your Bugatti up and down ‘Country Road 420’ and knocking salt growers and being a keyboard gansta, and talking crap about a ’friend’. 

thanks for the Bodhi feedback @AdvancedBuffalo
you saved me $70 and more importantly my time.


----------



## the-dolomite (Jun 12, 2021)

Roadkill Unicorn V2 x Elfinstone

I'm just a pollen chucker but am hoping to combine the color, potentcy and aroma of RKU with the structure and mold resistance of Elfinstone. Looking good so far.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 12, 2021)

My girls are sleeping. Could we turn it down a notch? 

As I honestly believe our frame of mind influences our plants. A request for peace and good vines. TY


----------



## BugattiOH (Jun 12, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My girls are sleeping. Could we turn it down a notch?
> 
> As I honestly believe our frame of mind influences our plants. A request for peace and good vines. TY
> View attachment 4922112View attachment 4922113


Tell your boys to come correct and this won't happen. And tell your boys to take it up with Bodhi instead of displaying bipolar behavior all over social media misleading Bodhi sales. And lastly, tell these boys that reviews come after a proper cure (3 months not 3 weeks) 

This must be some kind of joke but your request has been approved.


----------



## 2seepictures (Jun 12, 2021)

Also just chuck for fun / personal medicinal use. Here's a pretty interesting outcome from a photogenic and resinous Granola Funk F2 female crossed with a random Goji OG male.

This pheno has purple leaves & green calyxes on a "sativa" frame with a ridiculously strong artificial strawberry smell. A bit leafy but the smell was insane and the trichomes were very sticky. Definitely want to re-try this sometime and get a better feel for the effects.


----------



## BugattiOH (Jun 13, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Also just chuck for fun / personal medicinal use. Here's a pretty interesting outcome from a photogenic and resinous Granola Funk F2 female crossed with a random Goji OG male.
> View attachment 4922164
> This pheno has purple leaves & green calyxes on a "sativa" frame with a ridiculously strong artificial strawberry smell. A bit leafy but the smell was insane and the trichomes were very sticky. Definitely want to re-try this sometime and get a better feel for the effects.


Are you crazy? F2? 
Didn't you see AdvancedCow's announcement? 
You don't grow GFunk now. It's been confirmed. He has spoken down upon us and granted us a savings of $70


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 13, 2021)

The ignore button sure cleans up the thread.



Time for more information, maybe. Passionfruit Hashplant sweaty pheno. Ive been smoke testing these for a few days now. Found a pretty unique smelling pheno in there that I intend to re veg. Do you guys want honest feedback or censored sugar coated info? I can do either.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 13, 2021)

Hushhhhhhh.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 13, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> The ignore button sure cleans up the thread.
> 
> View attachment 4922281
> 
> Time for more information, maybe. Passionfruit Hashplant sweaty pheno. Ive been smoke testing these for a few days now. Found a pretty unique smelling pheno in there that I intend to re veg. Do you guys want honest feedback or censored sugar coated info? I can do either.


You've been doing fine. Don't change now.


----------



## JMcG (Jun 13, 2021)

Are you guys really just gonna post one informative post followed by 3 pages of bs .... again?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 13, 2021)

JMcG said:


> Are you guys really just gonna post one informative post followed by 3 pages of bs .... again?


Honestly... No. Its not worth sharing any info when it just leads to toxicity and trolling. Thats not why I grow this plant and its not why I joined forums. Good luck with your hunts, everyone!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 13, 2021)

Well it is a really nice morning here. Girls are happy and 700PPM is finally darkening my monkeys. Close to current limit on Jabba's, Blueberry hash N.L. x DF. 

And some off brand buds cause they make me smile. 

A few happy thoughts to all as you start your day.


----------



## Sqwee (Jun 13, 2021)

Shouldn't have to use the ignore button, mods should cleaning this up.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 13, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Shouldn't have to use the ignore button, mods should cleaning this up.


Mods should be unnecessary. Yet we all have our days and triggers. And remember a fool can teach you things no matter how much the fool. 

Take the personal stuff to PM. And let the innocent be spared. 

I despise synthetics. Yet I welcome those who use. Another point of view.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 13, 2021)

Edit: @AdvancedBuffalo 
Man, you've been providing insightful opinions, technical info and such for a long time...don't let a couple of recent douché bags run you off. I try hard to ignore that negativity I can't steer to a positive, but at some point I too go to that unfortunate crutch; the ignore button.
Have a great Sunday!!
Strain reviews are to me, are as much about the technical things as they are about how it made someone feel in all regards. On occasion where I have experience with the strain reviewed, I'm adult enough to handle a different experience from someone else. It's not like you said "I hate Gfunk and anybody who likes it!" Geeesh


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jun 13, 2021)

Hi, I'm Ricky Bobby, and if you don't chew Big Red, then fuck you.


----------



## 2seepictures (Jun 13, 2021)

BugattiOH said:


> Are you crazy? F2?
> Didn't you see AdvancedCow's announcement?
> You don't grow GFunk now. It's been confirmed. He has spoken down upon us and granted us a savings of $70


I'm not really interested in getting involved in this but figured I should expand a bit on the Granola Funk. My experience with Granola Funk is definitely in line with what he's reported, but that isn't to say there aren't amazing plants to be found in GF packs.

Clearly all the praise Granola Funk gets here and other places tells me that people are finding way better plants than I found in my 1 pack. I definitely wanted to like the Granola Funk considering how photogenic I found it to be, but compared to the other Bodhi crosses I have tried it didn't stand out as worth keeping. I decided to F2 the females before flowering them out because I don't have the capability of keeping males long term. Same thing with the Goji (which happened to be my least favorite Goji F of the pack unfortunately), made some F2s with the Goji pollen and hit everything else at the time with it. Again I'm no breeder it's mostly directionless chucking going on here trying to make the best use of what I have available.


_*Granola Funk F1 chucked with random Granola Funk F1 male*_



_*Goji OG & Granola Funk F2 (from female above) both recipients of Goji OG male pollen*_


Since Bodhi has so many crosses out there it's immensely useful to read the negative as well as the positive reviews to better know what you're getting into. Obviously you have to take everything with a grain of salt and know there may be something weird on the posters end. To a lot of us time and space are a lot more valuable than the cost of a pack. We all share a pretty unique and specific common interest in these lines, which to me stands out more than petty differences.

On a different note : What are your favorite Bodhi varieties at the moment?

For me at the moment it's SSDD & SunRa


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 13, 2021)

I want to hear the good and the bad from every individual. We all grow different so each experience can be taken into consideration as we so choose. Can’t hate on extra info I don’t believe is fabricated.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 13, 2021)

Help please.
I recieved a pack of Forest Queen as a freebie. It was one I might never have ordered, as I lean toward other interests with my Bodhi. That being said, do y'all think I should OP the whole pack and give myself a larger population to experiment with, or f2 sharing? Or should I find an equal trade for freebie somewhere? Should I just grow them and smoke it all? Maybe just straight regift them?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 13, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Help please.
> I recieved a pack of Forest Queen as a freebie. It was one I might never have ordered, as I lean toward other interests with my Bodhi. That being said, do y'all think I should OP the whole pack and give myself a larger population to experiment with, or f2 sharing? Or should I find an equal trade for freebie somewhere? Should I just grow them and smoke it all? Maybe just straight regift them?


I say gift another who deserves a break or is of limited access. Bigger yields on good deeds than great plants.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I say gift another who deserves a break or is of limited access. Bigger yields on good deeds than great plants.


"Bigger yields on good deeds than great plants"...I don't think anybody is going to top that sir. Well said.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jun 13, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Help please.
> I recieved a pack of Forest Queen as a freebie. It was one I might never have ordered, as I lean toward other interests with my Bodhi. That being said, do y'all think I should OP the whole pack and give myself a larger population to experiment with, or f2 sharing? Or should I find an equal trade for freebie somewhere? Should I just grow them and smoke it all? Maybe just straight regift them?


Smoke a bowl first then think about. I find being medicated helps clear the thinking on such matters.

So If the strain Doesnt Excite you then swap it for a strain you would look forward to growing. Your Time alive is too valueable to spend months on a strain you have no passion for. You can get cannabis buds/medication from the store. But you cant get back your valuable time.

After you grow that strain you are excited about, you can f2 it. Smoke it. Share it. Donate it. Repeat.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 13, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Smoke a bowl first then think about. I find being medicated helps clear the thinking on such matters.
> 
> So If the strain Doesnt Excite you then swap it for a strain you would look forward to growing. Your Time alive is too valueable to spend months on a strain you have no passion for. You can get cannabis buds/medication from the store. But you cant get back your valuable time.
> 
> After you grow that strain you are excited about, you can f2 it. Smoke it. Share it. Donate it. Repeat.


I'm going to pass it on. I've a recipient chosen.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jun 13, 2021)

Edit. I like @MICHI-CAN ’s idea best. It is probably what bodhi himself would do. Charity to others is a good path.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jun 13, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I'm going to pass it on. I've a recipient chosen.


Good man!


----------



## thezephyr (Jun 13, 2021)

does anybody know what bodhi freebies are available on greatlakes genetics at the moment? I can't find a list on glg.


----------



## sadboy92 (Jun 13, 2021)

thezephyr said:


> does anybody know what bodhi freebies are available on greatlakes genetics at the moment? I can't find a list on glg.


I think it's _Buy Two, Get One_, so just add two bodhi packs to your cart, where you will be able to select freebies. Some (and in rare cases, all) freebies will be grayed out.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jun 13, 2021)

thezephyr said:


> does anybody know what bodhi freebies are available on greatlakes genetics at the moment? I can't find a list on glg.


I checked by putting 2 packs of any Bodhi strain, into “Add to cart”. Then click “View Cart”, and below the 2 packs you chose, you will see the available freebie strains. (See the attached image for what to look for.)
Currently:
Babylon Buster, Lavender Jack, Lazy Lightening, Pinball Wizard, Sun Ra and Sundance.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 13, 2021)

I just pulled some fluffy over dried Snow Temple out of the cure jar from Oct. Smells like an exotic bulk tea. Reminds me of the Chinese tea shop I visited once. First hit is that dark skunk I love and a touch of pine. Then a vanilla and spice after taste coating your mouth. Persistent after smoking. A quick kick to the head and a mellow body fuzz to follow. 

Wish I hadn't cured it for hash now. Way better on the finish than initial cure. My mistake. Fluffy or not? I'd smoke it. And I bet it makes good hash.


----------



## YardG (Jun 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Mods should be unnecessary. Yet we all have our days and triggers. And remember a fool can teach you things no matter how much the fool.
> 
> Take the personal stuff to PM. And let the innocent be spared.
> 
> I despise synthetics. Yet I welcome those who use. Another point of view.


No offense, but I disagree with taking this kind of thing to private messages to spare us. That kind of bullying "trolling" isn't something someone should have to go through by themselves, and in this present case might lead to us losing the input of a member of this community. Much better it's out in the open where we can see how people carry on and form judgments based on that. We all have bad days and say inflammatory stuff we might not in our better moments, and there should always be room to forgive transgressions, but that doesn't erase everything on its own.

"The eagle never lost so much time as when he submitted to learn of the crow" - Wm Blake


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 13, 2021)

YardG said:


> No offense, but I disagree with taking this kind of thing to private messages to spare us. That kind of bullying "trolling" isn't something someone should have to go through by themselves, and in this present case might lead to us losing the input of a member of this community. Much better it's out in the open where we can see how people carry on and form judgments based on that. We all have bad days and say inflammatory stuff we might not in our better moments, and there should always be room to forgive transgressions, but that doesn't erase everything on its own.
> 
> "The eagle never lost so much time as when he submitted to learn of the crow" - Wm Blake


Agreed. TY. 

Missed that thought after all the fun. 

And only offended if wrongly accused. LOL.


----------



## MySundaysBest (Jun 13, 2021)

Hello all,

Just wanted to share my Herer Hash Plant that I chopped the other day. Thought it would be appreciated over here. Happy growing!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2021)

The obnoxious trash has left the building.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 13, 2021)

Sharing my friends journal start to finish. I haven’t seen a lot of grows online yet so hopefully this adds some more content.

12 Laughing Lemon 24 days from seed.

All 12 are from one “11 seed” pack - aka the Bodhi bakers dozen

Everything normal so far (one is a bit small) and growing at the same rate as the other two strains sent to him. Nothing too exciting yet 

Homemade re amended soils and Mr. B’s Green Trees teas the whole grow


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 13, 2021)

YardG said:


> No offense, but I disagree with taking this kind of thing to private messages to spare us. That kind of bullying "trolling" isn't something someone should have to go through by themselves, and in this present case might lead to us losing the input of a member of this community. Much better it's out in the open where we can see how people carry on and form judgments based on that. We all have bad days and say inflammatory stuff we might not in our better moments, and there should always be room to forgive transgressions, but that doesn't erase everything on its own.
> 
> "The eagle never lost so much time as when he submitted to learn of the crow" - Wm Blake


Mantis tried to bully me because I said his clones were weak(I bought 12, mostly Bodhi strains). I sent him a PM, then he brought it into public, so it's on him. I looked at his post and he had some horrible germination rates, so that would really throw a monkey wrench in pheno hunting lol. The pics that he shows on here look like baby penises. Mantis is giving Bodhi a bad name in OKC...


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 13, 2021)

Can anyone give insight on the bodhi women's tank tops (says runs about 1 size small). My women im buying for is a rough 116-120lbs and some of her stuff is x-small and some small. Any insight is appreciated!

Happy growing!


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 13, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Can anyone give insight on the bodhi women's tank tops (says runs about 1 size small). My women im buying for is a rough 116-120lbs and some of her stuff is x-small and some small. Any insight is appreciated!
> 
> Happy growing!


Buy the smaller one. It'll make you feel better.


----------



## raggyb (Jun 13, 2021)

pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Joker4life50 (Jun 13, 2021)

Anyone know how long Twin Flame V1 or Guava Wookie takes to flower by chance? Thanks In advance!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 14, 2021)

Chopped 1 Guava Wookie at 55 days and a couple more Sativa lookin sisters at 66 days. You will like the Guava Wookie!


----------



## jp68 (Jun 14, 2021)

Whens the next drop is what i wanna know


----------



## copkilller (Jun 14, 2021)

this is a freakshow, isnt this cool, i grew one outside in front of my house in the city 6 feet from a busy sidewalk, totally incognito, you just think there's a skunk somewhere

everything around it is bodhi, so it's bodhi related lol


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 14, 2021)

Sometimes we should stop and count to ten before we make each other hurt 'Cause later on you realize it really had no worth. 
-Beres Hammond, Love from a Distance.


Soul mate seedlings stretching.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 14, 2021)

Soul Mate..........Recommend


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 14, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Soul Mate..........Recommend


Your recommendation did indeed influence my decision to purchase. 

Any grow tips on this cross that you have to share is much appreciated.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 14, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Edit: @AdvancedBuffalo
> Man, you've been providing insightful opinions, technical info and such for a long time...don't let a couple of recent douché bags run you off. I try hard to ignore that negativity I can't steer to a positive, but at some point I too go to that unfortunate crutch; the ignore button.
> Have a great Sunday!!
> Strain reviews are to me, are as much about the technical things as they are about how it made someone feel in all regards. On occasion where I have experience with the strain reviewed, I'm adult enough to handle a different experience from someone else. It's not like you said "I hate Gfunk and anybody who likes it!" Geeesh


Im kinda piggybacking off this post here. Please @mawasmada dont think this is directed at you. You are one of the many awesome people who post here.

I appreciate all of the great people here, but lately the thread has been tainted with circlejerking echo chamber style shitposting and a large number of quality members have already left. Now we have individuals who's heads are stuck so far up their own asses to the point that they no longer mind the smell of shit. It has started to resemble a facebook group with the polarized posts and shit slinging. Children at recess. It has to stop or this thread will die. Forums are already taking a beating because of Discord and IG. No need to drive more people away.

For growers, I try to be an open book with new findings, run reports, positives, negatives, etc. For breeders I will give direct feedback as time moves on as long as the breeder is available to communicate. For patients, I keep them updated on hunting and run reports. Every step of the way I try to provide complete transparency and promote open information sharing. There have been a select few individuals who have been incredibly helpful and generous with their information sharing. I just want to reciprocate the acts that have helped me so much on my journey with the plant.

Regarding the "Is this information fabricated?" crazy talk.. I run a business in the medical cannabis sector and the information I share only helps competition. Financially, it could completely screw me over. I do this because the cannabis genetic sector is absolutely fucked and people need to know what seeds are actually worth running. We need expanded gene pools, quality selections, and selfless open information sharing to save the plant. Egos and clown shoes have no place in this process.

The more recent bodhi hunts have given me more negative than positive to write about. I wish that wasn't the case.. But that has been the trend. Old releases were dramatically better. These recent packs were *tested retail releases* so critique is fair game and should be encouraged by growers and the breeder. Lying or keeping quiet doesn't do anyone any favors.

Now for some good news:

Electric Cowboy:

Room parameters:
84F
65% RH
Ambient CO2 open vent, positive pressure
1400umol/m^2/sec light intensity weeks 1-6, 1100umol/m^2/sec weeks 6-8, 700umol/m^2/sec weeks 8-9.
12/12 weeks 1-8, 18/6 weeks 8-9, now on 24/0 for re veg.

There was a massive screw up during the run where a breaker failed and both the AC and dehu shut off for 3 hours. The room reached 115F, 100%RH and some tops were annihilated. I just continued things as normal to see what would herm/nanner. Stress test, if you will. Nothing hermed, no nanners to be found. These phenos are just about as stable as they can get.

Irrigation:
Input EC @ 2.4
The rest of the irrigation data:


So far the only potential keeper:


*No herms on all 18 phenos.* 8 week finish on most, OG type structure, piercing OG kerosine notes alongside lemon vanilla hand cream. I cut a branch to test last week. It is some of the most potent bud that I have come across from my hunting. I have had Larry OG from a few locals and this has much more kick. Its dramatically more narcotic/body heavy than the typical ghash leaners.

Tons of people asked about the leaf curl when I shared this on IG so.. Leaf curl is a physical response to too much light. Plants do not have the ability to regulate their photosynthetic rates at the cellular level, so instead they will physically alter leaf shape and size to reduce total light absorption. This is supposed to be common with OGs so.. Neat. We have a low light pheno over here.

So.. I have popped 48 seeds from this cross so far. 12 last year and 36 for this hunt. The *keeper rate *for this one looks like 1 in 15 or so for a decent OG leaning pheno, 1 in 50 for the jaw droppers. She smoked extremely well and she isnt even done drying yet. Cure should be nuts. Fingers crossed. All phenos test washed at a minimum of 3.5% WPFF return. This one is more like 4.5% from my testing. Live rosin is a real winner with this cross.

Passiofruit Hashplant was, for the most part, bud that didn't even get me high. For most Id recommend avoiding unless you know the lines and have a specific goal in mind based on the lineage. Based on the mom notes, it seems like it would perform better with a dad that has brighter tropical notes. There was a rank smelling sweaty pheno in there, but she needs a bit of breeding work to complete the flavor profile. The high was very basic with no feel good or nuanced qualities to it. Fruity stuff doesnt seem to play nice with 88g13hp. The OG crosses and DLA lines seem to be the go-to ghash crosses.

As always.. Information/Opinions are subject to change as the flower dries and goes through cure. More information to come as long as this place doesnt turn into a clown convention again.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 14, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Passiofruit Hashplant was, for the most part, bud that didn't even get me high. For most Id recommend avoiding unless you know the lines and have a specific goal in mind based on the lineage. Based on the mom notes, it seems like it would perform better with a dad that has brighter tropical notes. There was a rank smelling sweaty pheno in there, but she needs a bit of breeding work to complete the flavor profile. The high was very basic with no feel good or nuanced qualities to it. Fruity stuff doesnt seem to play nice with 88g13hp. The OG crosses and DLA lines seem to be the go-to ghash crosses.


...it doesn't get you high and the whole line should be avoided?! You're hilarious dude.

How many seeds did you pop and how many phenos did you flower out? What do you look for when you harvest? And which medium were these grown out in? Thanks.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 14, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Regarding the "Is this information fabricated?" crazy talk.. I run a business in the medical cannabis sector and the information I share only helps competition. Financially, it could completely screw me over. I do this because the cannabis genetic sector is absolutely fucked and people need to know what seeds are actually worth running. We need expanded gene pools, quality selections, and selfless open information sharing to save the plant. Egos and clown shoes have no place in this process.


Wow, can't believe I didn't catch this before. Eat your ego dude. I thought you were in it for the plant and the community. Weird vibes.


----------



## jp68 (Jun 14, 2021)

Chad has spoken!.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 14, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> people need to know what seeds are actually worth running.
> 
> We need expanded gene pools, quality selections, and selfless open information sharing to save the plant.


Everyone has different goals, experiences, and situations. Know what's great about cannabis? There's something for everyone...or there could be if people would do more thinking for themselves and experimentation beyond what's spoon-fed to them by corporate cannabis.

I quite enjoy reading your summaries--even if I don't always agree with your findings or the persuasive verbiage and/or broad generalities in some of the phrasing. But, they're your opinions and they are based on your experiences.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 14, 2021)

AB I sent a message a couple weeks ago I think but wanted to ask about a HP cross I got as a freebie. It’s “orange wookie” x 88hp

Wondering the likelihood of finding a pure Cali o pheno would be considering the HP dad

Did orange wookie ever drop as a stand alone cross?


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 14, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> ...it doesn't get you high and the whole line should be avoided?! You're hilarious dude.
> 
> How many seeds did you pop and how many phenos did you flower out? What do you look for when you harvest? And which medium were these grown out in? Thanks.


I popped 24 seeds, grew out 14 phenos, gallon pots on auto irrigation 100% coco. Most of the phenos finished at 8-9 weeks with one wild one that just seemed to keep on flowering. It was a super odd flower time because usually live tropical notes indicates a longer runner with this sort of lineage. The sweaty pheno actually finished in 42 days and isnt showing easy re veg traits, just like a short runner.

The live smells were really promising. Some Haze C dominant with those sprite terps on top of hashplant hashy/pepper notes. Not much pure kush came through which was odd to see. Structure was super hashplant dominant on most except for the stretcher. It honestly reminded me of peach hashplant. Kinda fruity/peppery live notes.

The dry/cure resulted in something just like the peach hashplant. The fruit terps transitioned to a more spice/solvent smell and the rest of the body of the flavor was super ghash leaning. It was like a sharp note of a scentless solvent feeling in the nose with a slight spice/fruit and hashy back end. This is pretty much the story for most phenos. You could argue that it has fruit, but I dont see that. I consider Trop Cookies a fruit smell. This is like 10% of that. Hint of fruit.

There was really no taste on the volcano at 380F. I smoked on each pheno throughout the day and never really felt much from them. It was the weirdest thing ever. I was literally packing the volcano full and taste testing each pheno every 3 mins or so and i was surprisingly not feeling much. I finally had to smoke the phone home bud to wind the day down and that was considerably more potent.

The sweaty one was more potent and has a decent taste, but it needs work. It smells like sweaty gym bags. It has sortof a hash front end, no taste exhale, but a oily sweaty tasting mouth coat comes on after a second and builds with each hit. Definitely one with a super interesting profile but would be better when paired with a good chem or OG. The high was neither uplifting or sedating and felt a bit sterile.

I'm testing 140 plants right now so tolerance is a bit fucked. Like 30 flower phenos, 6 for rosin, 2 new live resin batches. Im literally smoking and using the peak all day. I can still get a good high from good flower.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 14, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> I popped 24 seeds, grew out 14 phenos, gallon pots on auto irrigation 100% coco. Most of the phenos finished at 8-9 weeks with one wild one that just seemed to keep on flowering. It was a super odd flower time because usually live tropical notes indicates a longer runner with this sort of lineage. The sweaty pheno actually finished in 42 days and isnt showing easy re veg traits, just like a short runner.
> 
> The live smells were really promising. Some Haze C dominant with those sprite terps on top of hashplant hashy/pepper notes. Not much pure kush came through which was odd to see. Structure was super hashplant dominant on most except for the stretcher. It honestly reminded me of peach hashplant. Kinda fruity/peppery live notes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the notes. To be fair, I've never gotten high from a volcano (other vapes get me ripped). Trop Cookies was like the funkiest orange cheese for me. I guess it's all relative, but I think its time your super big company hires some testers amigo.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 14, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Everyone has different goals, experiences, and situations. Know what's great about cannabis? There's something for everyone...or there could be if people would do more thinking for themselves and experimentation beyond what's spoon-fed to them by corporate cannabis.
> 
> I quite enjoy reading your summaries--even if I don't always agree with your findings or the persuasive verbiage and/or broad generalities in some of the phrasing. But, they're your opinions and they are based on your experiences.


Hey dude I actually really appreciate that feedback. I need to be more specific. Im just going through so many plants right now that its a total mind scramble. I need to figure out a better note taking system.



nuskool89 said:


> AB I sent a message a couple weeks ago I think but wanted to ask about a HP cross I got as a freebie. It’s “orange wookie” x 88hp
> 
> Wondering the likelihood of finding a pure Cali o pheno would be considering the HP dad
> 
> Did orange wookie ever drop as a stand alone cross?


Shit sorry! I personally havent had a lot of luck getting pure mom terps out of Ghash crosses. I think the OG crosses work better because the OG and Ghash seem to have flavor profiles that meld together well. The ghash note and orange note kinda seem like opposites for taste profile so Id probably bank on the ghash always being in there. It took me 50 seeds to find a Larry OG leaner with no Ghash taste/nose. Id have to guess that it would be even rarer to find a pure orange in a cross like that.

Edit: I did forget, sometimes the Ghash dad can give water hash characteristics. My lemon hashplant keeper cut is really HP dominant dueing harvest and will shift even more towards acrid hash after dry/cure. It still has lemon terps, but not very strong. Funny thing is, it does wash @ 3.9% and pressed at around 88% average. The rosin started off extremely dry, almost like crumble. But as time goes on the lemon smell transitioned and started to dominate the hash smell. 2 months later and now its pure lemon.

Same thing happened to the Electric Cowboy rosin. Starts out acrid/hash with a little bit of mom, and then becomes mom dominant after 2 months cold cure. So I think an orange flavored rosin may be in there if you make bubble.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 14, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Thanks for the notes. To be fair, I've never gotten high from a volcano (other vapes get me ripped). Trop Cookies was like the funkiest orange cheese for me. I guess it's all relative, but I think its time your super big company hires some testers amigo.


Im packing big bowls and inflating contractor bags over here! I just love this for testing because its always consistent. Super awesome for taste testing, usually the fresh terps transfer to solventless suuuper well. Speaking of hash, that is the tolerance killer there. I got a peak pro and pressing that button is hard to avoid. 

So testers are difficult to find, as odd as that sounds. This area is overwhelmingly dominated by hype and the all the flower is rushed without any care. The standard are really low. I tried doing testers for my first release and everyone raved about everything. It was cool to see how much people liked old genetics, but it didnt help with choosing keepers haha. 

Ive found a circle of snobby smokers who give me brutal feedback and its really helpful. But I have to test everything myself to at least round up the top 10% or so. Im not big either. Just a guy in his house trying to grow as much as he can without his SO leaving him.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 14, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Can anyone give insight on the bodhi women's tank tops (says runs about 1 size small). My women im buying for is a rough 116-120lbs and *some of her stuff is x-small and some small*. Any insight is appreciated!
> 
> Happy growing!


Do tell. : )


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 14, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Im packing big bowls and inflating contractor bags over here! I just love this for testing because its always consistent. Super awesome for taste testing, usually the fresh terps transfer to solventless suuuper well. Speaking of hash, that is the tolerance killer there. I got a peak pro and pressing that button is hard to avoid.
> 
> So testers are difficult to find, as odd as that sounds. This area is overwhelmingly dominated by hype and the all the flower is rushed without any care. The standard are really low. I tried doing testers for my first release and everyone raved about everything. It was cool to see how much people liked old genetics, but it didnt help with choosing keepers haha.
> 
> Ive found a circle of snobby smokers who give me brutal feedback and its really helpful. But I have to test everything myself to at least round up the top 10% or so. Im not big either. Just a guy in his house trying to grow as much as he can without his SO leaving him.


Gotta love friends always saying it's the best they've had everytime. Different strokes for different folks!

Regarding the company comment, I'm just teasing how you believe and often reiterate that your comments on here will help your "competition" and lead to your demise. Would like to think we're all in this together, but maybe it's cutthroat out there.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 14, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Wow, can't believe I didn't catch this before. Eat your ego dude. I thought you were in it for the plant and the community. Weird vibes.


I literally post photos of plants in grow rooms with bench drain systems, dehus, mini splits, etc. Do you think Im hunting through this many plants for personal smoke? I dont think I could smoke that much bud!

I do this for the plant and the smokers. The quality out here is pretty spotty and people deserve to smoke good bud. That, and the plant is incredible and has so much diversity and potential. Commercial entities are moving in right now and are attempting to regulate the medical community, essentially slowly suffocating it. Its basically Cali in the 90's. We have 3000 active caregivers, all grower owned. Either home based or at a facility. You can run a "business" here growing in a tent and making seeds. You just need a business classification because the IRS will literally audit you to death if you do anything in a shady way.



dankbydrew said:


> Gotta love friends always saying it's the best they've had everytime. Different strokes for different folks!
> 
> Regarding the company comment, I'm just teasing how you believe and often reiterate that your comments on here will help your "competition" and lead to your demise. Would think we're all in this together, but maybe it's cutthroat out there.


I say "competition" because thats what they are in a business sense.. A lot of my good friends are cultivators but by definition we are eachothers competition. Doesnt mean I dont help them. I made that statement to illustrate how I prioritize open information sharing over smart business decisions.. Specifically because of the "we are stronger together" mindset. I want these people growing better bud. We are stronger as one entity, but everyone needs to be performing at their best.

If people are running boof cuts and are releasing bad bud, it makes us easier to get rid of.


----------



## copkilller (Jun 14, 2021)

My mountain temples are finicky, but once again they are the best smelling in the grow, the "floor cleaner" phenos smell so so so good i want to cry, i also want to cry because my grow is pretty dialed in, and all my other bodhi plants are thick and green, but my mountain temples are not happy, not sure what's going on, what do they need that the other strains don't? (i transplanted 'em during flower, they were in 1gal pots they overgrew like overnight, i had to) i think i have 12+ females i'm pheno hunting

if they weren't smelling so god damn great I'd toss 'em and label 'em as hard to grow (hard to grow for me)


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 14, 2021)

copkilller said:


> My mountain temples are finicky, but once again they are the best smelling in the grow, the "floor cleaner" phenos smell so so so good i want to cry, i also want to cry because my grow is pretty dialed in, and all my other bodhi plants are thick and green, but my mountain temples are not happy, not sure what's going on, what do they need that the other strains don't? (i transplanted 'em during flower, they were in 1gal pots they overgrew like overnight, i had to) i think i have 12+ females i'm pheno hunting
> 
> if they weren't smelling so god damn great I'd toss 'em and label 'em as hard to grow (hard to grow for me)
> 
> View attachment 4923300View attachment 4923301


Temple is a heavy feeding mom. Floor cleaner smells are totally her profile based on my experience with Dragon Temple. She’s really dominant.

Ive seen that leaf tip curl in instances where a consistent watering schedule is abruptly changed, usually increasing feed/soil moisture too much for too long. Acute Root stress pretty quickly will hit every leaf on the plant at once.

N is low too but they are heavy feeders so that is normal.

I’d increase the nutrients that they get (idk you’re grow style, ymmv) and allow for more significant drydowns. That’s what I find works best for equatorial leaners.


----------



## copkilller (Jun 14, 2021)

wow, thank you so much, i will do that

i have recycled roots organic soil, and organic dr earth dry amendments for fertilizer, this plant just needs more fertilizer, the leaf tips are not nutrient burn?


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 14, 2021)

copkilller said:


> wow, thank you so much, i will do that
> 
> i have recycled roots organic soil, and organic dr earth dry amendments for fertilizer, this plant just needs more fertilizer, the leaf tips are not nutrient burn?


My initial thoughts are was the transplant shocked it/other soil is hotter/wetter. If it were mine, I'd go with water. Maybe a little coconut and aloe to see how it responds.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 14, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Im kinda piggybacking off this post here. Please @mawasmada dont think this is directed at you. You are one of the many awesome people who post here.
> 
> I appreciate all of the great people here, but lately the thread has been tainted with circlejerking echo chamber style shitposting and a large number of quality members have already left. Now we have individuals who's heads are stuck so far up their own asses to the point that they no longer mind the smell of shit. It has started to resemble a facebook group with the polarized posts and shit slinging. Children at recess. It has to stop or this thread will die. Forums are already taking a beating because of Discord and IG. No need to drive more people away.
> 
> ...



Your lack of self awareness is only trumped by your ego . I love how you will even say something as dumb as blah blah blah this whole line is trash or blah blah blah no good phenos found , followed by " still have to smoke test " . Never mind the numbers you are basing that opinion on. Not to mention all the other shit talking you have done here since you came. The interesting fact is that you played a huge part in killing this thread and I am not even close to the only one who feels that way. You have been and have brought toxic energy from day one. I couldn't give a flying fuck about your flipflop reports.
IMHO you are a prime example of what legalization has done and it is sad. 
Anyway keep pumping your plants as full of nutes as possible , like any other cash cropper ,and please keep talking down to anyone who might not feel the same as you, the master grower does. 

Anyway high to the regulars who might still be around .
To keep it Bodhi related Koko the Gorilla Ghani is still treating me well after all these years.

Cheers


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 14, 2021)

GreenHighlander said:


> Your lack of self awareness is only trumped by your ego . I love how you will even say something as dumb as blah blah blah this whole line is trash or blah blah blah no good phenos found , followed by " still have to smoke test " . Never mind the numbers you are basing that opinion on. Not to mention all the other shit talking you have done here since you came. The interesting fact is that you played a huge part in killing this thread and I am not even close to the only one who feels that way. You have been and have brought toxic energy from day one. I couldn't give a flying fuck about your flipflop reports.
> IMHO you are a prime example of what legalization has done and it is sad.
> Anyway keep pumping your plants as full of nutes as possible , like any other cash cropper ,and please keep talking down to anyone who might not feel the same as you, the master grower does.
> 
> ...


Remind me to never share herm reports lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 14, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Remind me to never share herm reports lol


Notice how I didn't say a single thing about that . But ya you tell yourself whatever you gotta champ 

Cheers


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 14, 2021)

Wow that Gorilla Ghani looks badass


----------



## lambchopedd (Jun 14, 2021)

I’m just a guy. All the hostility over differences of opinion (in the Bodhi thread of all places!) is weird! But don’t go, man @AdvancedBuffalo . Many of us value your opinion. I for one value a lot of your guys opinions and shared info. Lets get back to keeping this Bodhi-oriented; whether it be good or bad.

Okay, I’ll shut up now.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jun 14, 2021)

copkilller said:


> wow, thank you so much, i will do that
> 
> i have recycled roots organic soil, and organic dr earth dry amendments for fertilizer, this plant just needs more fertilizer, the leaf tips are not nutrient burn?


In my experience, leaf tip burn won’t cause an upward bend towards the ceiling like that. That happened to my bandaid hazes and it was caused by me increasing watering duration. My theory is that equatorial crosses are much more sensitive to shifts in soil temperature and water content. They see 12/12 all the time near the equator so, they rely on irrigation patterns and rootzone temp to trigger senescence. Any drastic shift in that root zone and they show weird issues like this.

What id do is ride it out. Plants, especially ones like these really like thorough drydowns and consistency when watering.

Temple is a seriously vigorous grower and she is hungry. I cant imagine that this would be caused by nute burn, especially since you are showing deficiency at the bottom leaves. She will pull through and you will have a great harvest. The citrus-fruit-sprite terps on the temple leaners is amazing. I got a few crazy awesome mango SSH leaners too that were deadly potent, but from a different cross.

Id be checking each pheno to see if the weird leaf tip issue plagues the Temple leaners more than the appy leaners. That could provide some insight on how they express.

Good luck!


----------



## copkilller (Jun 14, 2021)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> In my experience, leaf tip burn won’t cause an upward bend towards the ceiling like that. That happened to my bandaid hazes and it was caused by me increasing watering duration. My theory is that equatorial crosses are much more sensitive to shifts in soil temperature and water content. They see 12/12 all the time near the equator so, they rely on irrigation patterns and rootzone temp to trigger senescence. Any drastic shift in that root zone and they show weird issues like this.
> 
> What id do is ride it out. Plants, especially ones like these really like thorough drydowns and consistency when watering.
> 
> ...


thats some serious info, super apreciated, since this is my all time favorite smelling and tasting plant


----------



## Joker4life50 (Jun 14, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Chopped 1 Guava Wookie at 55 days and a couple more Sativa lookin sisters at 66 days. You will like the Guava Wookie!


Thanks I appreciate it! I looked everywhere and couldn't find any info. I have 3 Guava Wookie and 2 Twin Flame females in veg now. One of the Guava Wookies has the most pungent gas/fuel smell I've ever had on a veg plant! I'm going to take a few clones off of it and see what that one will do outdoors


----------



## SimpleBox (Jun 14, 2021)

thezephyr said:


> does anybody know what bodhi freebies are available on greatlakes genetics at the moment? I can't find a list on glg.


which packs were you looking to pick up?


----------



## raytizzle (Jun 15, 2021)

Space Monkey Day 28 

Super blessed.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 15, 2021)

This post from Gooeybreeder shows why I don't take every review or grow report as definitive proof of what I'll find when I pop seeds with the same name....simply because even a cut grown in a different environment with different inputs can present like a completely different plant. Given that the variation in F1 polyhybrid seeds is likely to be even greater than the genetics found in two cuttings from a mother plant, what it comes down to is that you need to pop your own seeds to see what you find. 

You can't know exactly what you'll find in a pack of Bodhi gear based on looking at pics and reading someone else's summary. The pics, reviews, grow reports, smoke reports, etc. here are amazing--as a jumping off point. Plant more seeds. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CQGt-f-hDcq/


----------



## hillbill (Jun 15, 2021)

2 confirmed Babylon Buster female. These are both to the Sativa side of life. They look unlike any other G13HP crosses I have done. One is very big and growing fast, the other is slightly smaller. No wide leaves on either. Pistils popping all over. Had already culled 2 males. 15 days.


----------



## YardG (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm just glad AB hasn't crushed my hopes for any of the packs I'm sitting on (yet). Kidding, mostly. I 100% appreciate the thought AB and others put into reviewing varieties they've grown. 

Speaking of crushed hopes I finally came to terms with killing my one Lemon Ghani (and my one Old Family Purple x Jabba's Stash from Schwaggy that was definitely giving me the finger).


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Jun 15, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Soul Mate..........Recommend



Very vigorous outdoors so far


----------



## Gekokujo (Jun 15, 2021)

Hey bodhi thread!

long time reader of this thread, finally with some bodhi stuff to post.

i have one eternal sunshine female ( 4 males) hopefully I can make some f2s when I get my act together. Here is the girl in the first week of flower. Really cool lime green colouring. Looks quite different than the other plants in my tent. stretch looks like it’s only going to be 2x, so not too bad. Stem rub weirdly reminds me of citrus and sweet and sour chicken ball batter.

thanks to everyone who shares info here , it really helps to have the different perspectives and sense of exploration!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 15, 2021)

Good to see things are still the same here. Entropy in full effect. Keep going until we reach the bottom. We can do it! Love to everyone! Especially to those who need it.
I'm running mango lotus(sativa love gift) x snow lotus outside. Will F2 them if I get to. About to start flowering. Also have several of the Bodhi crosses I made last summer. Blk triangle, blue sunshine, soul axis males with blk raspberry, om4, dla6, lazy lightning females. Suspense...


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 15, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> Good to see things are still the same here. Entropy in full effect. Keep going until we reach the bottom. We can do it! Love to everyone! Especially to those who need it.
> I'm running mango lotus(sativa love gift) x snow lotus outside. Will F2 them if I get to. About to start flowering. Also have several of the Bodhi crosses I made last summer. Blk triangle, blue sunshine, soul axis males with blk raspberry, om4, dla6, lazy lightning females. Suspense...


Soul Axis grow/smoke report? That’s another freebie I snagged this year


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jun 15, 2021)

raytizzle said:


> Space Monkey Day 28
> 
> Super blessed.
> 
> View attachment 4923637


Good lookin plants. I have a pack but I think instead of growing them out for bud I'll open pollinate them for seed. Of course once I start that project they'll be offered again lol.


----------



## copkilller (Jun 15, 2021)

Hollyweed couple month cure, 2.2oz (none of my plants really yielded good, i didn't have much lights)

The live plant smelled like straight up milk but cured into a caramel, sweet marhmallow, the buds are like clouds, pale orange, light in color, not too dense or heavy, i wouldn't say it's fluffy tho
thickkkkkest smoke, like taking a sip of cappuccino
i can't really differentiate highs between weeds, i smoke this i'm high as fuck, so it works

This strain is very good but i'm disapointed about the milk terps disappearing, i leave my weed in jars for a year+ so it might come back, it's only been 60 days


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jun 15, 2021)

downhill21 said:


> Looks like an interesting strain. Would you say Granola Funk was a little finicky?


My last grow was Granola Funk x Dragon Fruit cross. While not a straight Granola Funk grow I didn't run into any problems. The two phenos couldn't look any different.


----------



## 517redeye (Jun 15, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> I'm not really interested in getting involved in this but figured I should expand a bit on the Granola Funk. My experience with Granola Funk is definitely in line with what he's reported, but that isn't to say there aren't amazing plants to be found in GF packs.
> 
> Clearly all the praise Granola Funk gets here and other places tells me that people are finding way better plants than I found in my 1 pack. I definitely wanted to like the Granola Funk considering how photogenic I found it to be, but compared to the other Bodhi crosses I have tried it didn't stand out as worth keeping. I decided to F2 the females before flowering them out because I don't have the capability of keeping males long term. Same thing with the Goji (which happened to be my least favorite Goji F of the pack unfortunately), made some F2s with the Goji pollen and hit everything else at the time with it. Again I'm no breeder it's mostly directionless chucking going on here trying to make the best use of what I have available.
> 
> ...


you got any plans for the goji chucks ?


----------



## 2seepictures (Jun 15, 2021)

517redeye said:


> you got any plans for the goji chucks ?


I think the chucks from that specific Goji male were onto :
Granola Funk F2 A





Granola Funk F2 B


Granola Funk F1 #3

Legend OG x SL

Goji OG












Someday I would definitely like to see if I can find the strawberry pheno in the GF F2 (A) x Goji seeds. GF F2 (B) x Goji might be kind of interesting to try at the same time as well to see what's in there. I tried a few of the Goji F2s and they had the same unappealing smell of the mother, the same growth characteristics as well. I believe I also saw some intersex traits in the goji F2s. The whole Legend OG x SL line was kind of lackluster for me, but it was the best female from the pack.

There is a new Goji male at the moment as well as a possible female. Initial first pre-flower looked very male but now it appears to be spiky calyxes at every node, but no pistils yet. Very slow growth and not in the greatest health which is a bit concerning at the moment, and making sexing take longer than normal. Assuming everything works out well I'd like to have :

SSDD x Goji
Space Monkey x Goji
SunRa x Goji
Goji F2


----------



## Senokai (Jun 15, 2021)

Hey All,

Been a while since I ran or posted Bodhi about gear. However, I just opened a jar I had of Terpenado that was sealed for atleast 4 months. An honest review of Terpenado ensues... Worked with Terpenado atleast two indoor growing cycles back to back for frame of reference. The effect is great for daytime. Smells like what a typical wookie leaner you would expect to to see with the addition of cedar on the nose. Flavor was lacking for the most part as opposed to a few months ago where it was there but was subtle. Flavor is a metric I evaluate heavily on personally so it falls short in that regard. The cedar terps were certainly what attracted me to it as a strain but it didn't translate in the flavor. Anyway, felt compelled to share seeing that it was strain I looked at with some interest. It is always fun to pop open a jar of something grown and left to cure for a while regardless!

Overall its a good daytime strain. I don't see myself ever growing it again but it was a fun journey none the less.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 16, 2021)

I needed more ssdd in my life and noticed glg had a few crosses either restock, or were in stock this whole time and I was just high

Baba Kush
Sunshine Queen
SunRa freebie


----------



## LunarMOG (Jun 16, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I needed more ssdd in my life and noticed glg had a few crosses either restock, or were in stock this whole time and I was just high
> 
> Baba Kush
> Sunshine Queen
> SunRa freebie


i havent heard any reports about sunshine queen but the lineage sounds serious (im afraid to look around for fear of getting seeds i dont have room for), three kings was phenomenal, do keep us posted if you go that route, i could "probably" "squeeze" them in someday . while im here, i put a couple cherry queens, one dla4, a few lazy lightning, and a pair of time bandit ladies in the ground. the cherry queen boys and especially one of the dla4 poppas have really cool narrow and heavily serrated leaves, its also double the size of the other male... just observing at this point, seems a little counterintuitive, my hypothesis is that there must be narrow leaf plants within what would otherwise be considered afghanica lines (maybe this is obvious or common knowledge and im still a noob), the kashmir in the dla4 especially could have any number of genetic influences from that region of the world, so it would just depend on where and who the accessions came from and then still there would be any number of variables in the stock itself given outdoor cross pollination and centuries of seed exchanges occuring by the human populaces in the area. Exciting. Be well and take Good care all.


----------



## YardG (Jun 16, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Soul Mate..........Recommend


Nice growing so far...


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 16, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> i havent heard any reports about sunshine queen but the lineage sounds serious (im afraid to look around for fear of getting seeds i dont have room for), three kings was phenomenal, do keep us posted if you go that route, i could "probably" "squeeze" them in someday . while im here, i put a couple cherry queens, one dla4, a few lazy lightning, and a pair of time bandit ladies in the ground. the cherry queen boys and especially one of the dla4 poppas have really cool narrow and heavily serrated leaves, its also double the size of the other male... just observing at this point, seems a little counterintuitive, my hypothesis is that there must be narrow leaf plants within what would otherwise be considered afghanica lines (maybe this is obvious or common knowledge and im still a noob), the kashmir in the dla4 especially could have any number of genetic influences from that region of the world, so it would just depend on where and who the accessions came from and then still there would be any number of variables in the stock itself given outdoor cross pollination and centuries of seed exchanges occuring by the human populaces in the area. Exciting. Be well and take Good care all.


I noticed that too Lunar. Very little information on Sunshine queen. Especially since from what I can tell it dropped in 2019.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Jun 16, 2021)

YardG said:


> Nice growing so far...
> 
> View attachment 4924485


Love the uniformity. Looks a twin of one of mine.
From pics I've seen, those lateral branches from close to the ground equates to wide monsters.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 16, 2021)

Got 5/7 Lazy Lightning up from the dirt, others had white pulp inside, maybe a fungus. Anyway, hoping for the best. While the herb was really nice last time, the vegging was slow and not up to the vigor of most Bodhi.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 16, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Got 5/7 Lazy Lightning up from the dirt, others had white pulp inside, maybe a fungus. Anyway, hoping for the best. While the herb was really nice last time, the vegging was slow and not up to the vigor of most Bodhi.


That's a bummer. Do you think it's worth a deeper search? I've been eyeballing it, but there's so many to try.


----------



## 517redeye (Jun 16, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> I think the chucks from that specific Goji male were onto :
> Granola Funk F2 A
> 
> 
> ...


you got ig ?


----------



## 2seepictures (Jun 16, 2021)

517redeye said:


> you got ig ?


Sorry no not a big fan of IG/FB, forums only for me. 

Would definitely like to make any genetics of interest available as free gifts to the community, but they'll have to stay refrigerated unfortunately until the laws change on a larger scale.


----------



## 517redeye (Jun 16, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Sorry no not a big fan of IG/FB, forums only for me.
> 
> Would definitely like to make any genetics of interest available as free gifts to the community, but they'll have to stay refrigerated unfortunately until the laws change on a larger scale.


aww damn i would definitely be interested . the granola funk looks great


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 16, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Sorry no not a big fan of IG/FB, forums only for me.
> 
> Would definitely like to make any genetics of interest available as free gifts to the community, but they'll have to stay refrigerated unfortunately until the laws change on a larger scale.



Got to give credit where its do! Beautiful plants man! How were they grown may I ask. I'm no till but it all interests me!

Happy growing!


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 16, 2021)

I'll add that federal law should hurry up and change! I'd run your chucks!


----------



## copkilller (Jun 16, 2021)

Senokai said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Been a while since I ran or posted Bodhi about gear. However, I just opened a jar I had of Terpenado that was sealed for atleast 4 months. An honest review of Terpenado ensues... Worked with Terpenado atleast two indoor growing cycles back to back for frame of reference. The effect is great for daytime. Smells like what a typical wookie leaner you would expect to to see with the addition of cedar on the nose. Flavor was lacking for the most part as opposed to a few months ago where it was there but was subtle. Flavor is a metric I evaluate heavily on personally so it falls short in that regard. The cedar terps were certainly what attracted me to it as a strain but it didn't translate in the flavor. Anyway, felt compelled to share seeing that it was strain I looked at with some interest. It is always fun to pop open a jar of something grown and left to cure for a while regardless!
> 
> Overall its a good daytime strain. I don't see myself ever growing it again but it was a fun journey none the less.


yeah man, i have two jars of different terpenados and one of 'em is like you describe, the other one totally different with insane strawberry terpenes


----------



## Senokai (Jun 16, 2021)

copkilller said:


> yeah man, i have two jars of different terpenados and one of 'em is like you describe, the other one totally different with insane strawberry terpenes


The jar I had of the strawberry leaning was smoked pretty quickly! It had a little flavor in the long term too but was kind of muted.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 16, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> That's a bummer. Do you think it's worth a deeper search? I've been eyeballing it, but there's so many to try.


We will see how it happens this time, gotta give the benefit of the doubt to the genetics. Humble grower May have fucked em up.


----------



## 2seepictures (Jun 16, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Got to give credit where its do! Beautiful plants man! How were they grown may I ask. I'm no till but it all interests me!
> 
> Happy growing!


Thanks! 

I've been doing living soil + organic for about 2 decades now. Don't have the space to do no-till with anything but my vegetables outdoors as I strongly believe in a minimum soil volume for that method of growing. I'm doing kind of a hybrid of that old recycled 3LB method and my own mix using food inputs similar to coots older mix (neem/crab/kelp). Usually home-made worm castings or compost, but occasionally have to resort to store bought. Also lots of comfrey chop and drops and other inputs when seasonally available. Feels like I'm always trying something new or different. I love seeing what you and others are doing with the no-till bed setups, they always look so healthy.


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 16, 2021)

tt nl#6 x Appalachia closeup @ 49 days of 12+12.... couple of similar plants from the same pack, but scents range from fruity/pine/skunk....


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 17, 2021)

sister...


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Jun 17, 2021)

Miss_Bodhi posted this on her IG Story yesterday:



Limited edition promo. We know what that signifies.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 17, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Miss_Bodhi posted this on her IG Story yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 4925163
> 
> Limited edition promo. We know what that signifies.


Yeah, that means don’t fucking message her and/or mention seeds on Etsy!! I know most people get this, but a few always do it.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 17, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Yeah, that means don’t fucking message her and/or mention seeds on Etsy!! I know most people get this, but a few always do it.


Amen

eeds on Betsy


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 17, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Yeah, that means don’t fucking message her and/or mention seeds on Etsy!! I know most people get this, but a few always do it.


Eh. Let them get their orders cancelled and blocked. Sometimes there's only one way people will learn.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 17, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Eh. Let them get their orders cancelled and blocked. Sometimes there's only one way people will learn.


Only saying it because it could get the entire store taken down and there seems to be quite a few new faces since last time.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 17, 2021)

I'm impatiently awaiting T-storms. So, I'm bugging all again. 

Serious effort and some help got the girls and a few friends in the greenhouse tonight. Just in time. Need to get my air systems up and top, clone, flip the clones and cull. Then we are really growing. 

Made my day getting this far. I hope all got a big part of their lists done. 

Peace.


----------



## Booga (Jun 17, 2021)

Stardawg guava x ssdd the fastest was done in 8 weeks. Nice kush flavor and nose


----------



## copkilller (Jun 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm impatiently awaiting T-storms. So, I'm bugging all again.
> 
> Serious effort and some help got the girls and a few friends in the greenhouse tonight. Just in time. Need to get my air systems up and top, clone, flip the clones and cull. Then we are really growing.
> 
> ...


whats that in the orange pot?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 17, 2021)

copkilller said:


> whats that in the orange pot?


A lemon tree. As is the one behind it. LOL. My wife had to have here. We get feet of snow. From seeds 2 seasons ago. Not Bodhi. But makes great tea while enjoying some Snow Temple or 99 BK.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Jun 17, 2021)

I had


MICHI-CAN said:


> A lemon tree. As is the one behind it. LOL. My wife had to have here. We get feet of snow. From seeds 2 seasons ago. Not Bodhi. But makes great tea while enjoying some Snow Temple or 99 BK.


 I had a beautiful skunk plant get heavily infected with Scales that came from my neighbors lemon tree, that was hanging over the fence.


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 17, 2021)

Booga said:


> Stardawg guava x ssdd the fastest was done in 8 weeks. Nice kush flavor and nose


Hell ya, I’ve got one week 2 of flower right now


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 17, 2021)

Oldgoat1959 said:


> I had
> I had a beautiful skunk plant get heavily infected with Scales that came from my neighbors lemon tree, that was hanging over the fence.


Spider mites love mine. yet they are a really easy to remove after the repeated occurrences. I think bait to protect the girls. And they go on the deck when the storms pass. TY and good tip.


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Cola-C (Jun 17, 2021)

My first grow of Bodhi gear. Here's a 2 of 6 Babylon Busters I have, still waiting for the gender reveal.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 18, 2021)

Cola-C said:


> My first grow of Bodhi gear. Here's a 2 of 6 Babylon Busters I have, still waiting for the gender reveal.View attachment 4925611


Good luck, 2 at 18 days here, looking forward to these!


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Jun 18, 2021)

Booga said:


> Stardawg guava x ssdd the fastest was done in 8 weeks. Nice kush flavor and nose


I was wondering if anyone else popped any of these yet. I flowered one out and it smelled really nice like artificial blueberry. Reminded me of blueberry muffin or blueberry pancake mix. After the cure it reminded me more of strawberry but still smelled strong and tasted good. Spear shaped buds. Took nine weeks. Named mine Dog Days (Dawg Daze)


----------



## Freshbakd (Jun 18, 2021)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> I was wondering if anyone else popped any of these yet. I flowered one out and it smelled really nice like artificial blueberry. Reminded me of blueberry muffin or blueberry pancake mix. After the cure it reminded me more of strawberry but still smelled strong and tasted good. Spear shaped buds. Took nine weeks. Named mine Dog Days (Dawg Daze)


If you look back many pages i think I got a pic of mine as well. I did not get any pancake or anything like that. Think mine was more to the chem side of things earthy, strong was really nice. Took mine 9 week couple days over. Should've kept a cut but I have like a dozen bodhi packs alone to grow through.


----------



## Booga (Jun 18, 2021)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> I was wondering if anyone else popped any of these yet. I flowered one out and it smelled really nice like artificial blueberry. Reminded me of blueberry muffin or blueberry pancake mix. After the cure it reminded me more of strawberry but still smelled strong and tasted good. Spear shaped buds. Took nine weeks. Named mine Dog Days (Dawg Daze)


 I was considering calling it dog day dream i ended up calling it starshine but i think i like yours more


----------



## Freshbakd (Jun 18, 2021)

Booga said:


> I was considering calling it dog day dream i ended up calling it starshine but i think i like yours more


O yeah we called ours star dream


----------



## copkilller (Jun 18, 2021)

actual pictures of the Mountain Temple plant


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Jun 18, 2021)

Booga said:


> I was considering calling it dog day dream i ended up calling it starshine but i think i like yours more


Yes there is a few naming options with those parents. I like starshine also. I have that same pheno about 4 weeks in flower now. Looking forward to that flavor again. I also still have most of the pack I think I only popped two maybe three seeds out of that pack!


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 19, 2021)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> I flowered one out and it smelled really nice like artificial blueberry


The vast majority if SSDD has that artificial blueberry thing going on, right?


----------



## lambchopedd (Jun 19, 2021)

What’s the deal with the LE gift? Is Mrs. Bodhi gonna make an announcement when it’ll start arriving with orders? Or is it more random, and I just have to put in an order and pray? I want to treat myself to a fathers day gift


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 19, 2021)

@lambchopedd When she announces it, look for a shirt or hoodie that has L.E in the name, goodluck, the last 2 times they literally sold out in less than 5 min, and your order isn’t processed until your credit card and shipping is submitted so be ready


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 19, 2021)

I think she has a lot more stock of LE than the last drop so hopefully it doesn’t go as fast


----------



## raggyb (Jun 19, 2021)

strawberry goji and soulmate were harvested at the same time. both nice but SG takes the lead for loudness. Hope it stays that way. SG


----------



## raggyb (Jun 19, 2021)

Soulmate


----------



## jp68 (Jun 19, 2021)

Have one strwberry headband female out of a pack thats going in any day.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 19, 2021)

A sincere question to all. I'm odd and enjoy the skunk funk and BO of my youth. Yet have encountered a few really good berries or citrus flavors that were not "foo foo" drink tasting. Any suggestions on a strain in that general taste range. I'm a bitter old fart. Not much on the sweet side. LOL. TY.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 19, 2021)

StrawBerry Milk


----------



## Boosky (Jun 19, 2021)

copkilller said:


> actual pictures of the Mountain Temple plant
> View attachment 4926128
> View attachment 4926129


Looks exactly like the one I grew structure wise. Yours appears to be more dense than mine. I truly enjoy the uniqueness of the strain but mine was a little to jittery for me, couldn't smoke it before bed. Could be grower error by not letting it go long enough, sometimes I pull things early to make room for others. I still haven't mastered the perpetual garden yet but keep things flowing the best I can. Looks great!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 19, 2021)

I've been growing SSDD for more than a few years, and was lucky to snag a couple more packs before they were history.

All were IMO, exceptional, but I never seemed to get the blueberry muffin pheno. Dropped some this past winter, and finally got her. My sniffer is not the greatest, but she had the yeasty, berry nose. Frosty like icing, and stickier than a sticky bun. Made you want to bite her!

She was also the biggest plant I've grown indoors. 11 zips in a 3G Rootbuilder, in coco, with Megacrop. Sorry you organic nuts!

I can't find her pics, but she was nice, and with no problems the whole grow, and that was in cold crawlspace with temps between 50-65°F. 315 CMH & 240 Q board.

Anyway, I got clones when she was vegging. Reversed one with STS, kept one for seeding, and another just cause.

Reversed at 28 days. Everybody's gotta go.




The just cuz:


The hopeful seed mother at 10 days:


The just cuz one:


The hopeful seed maker:


I've got 2x F2's from another chuck hanging. They were incredibly viney, and a total pita to grow because my space is height impaired. I won't be doing them again anytime soon.

Have this F3 about 57 days. She's a mold magnet, and has been seriously pruned. Still looks like she'll finish. Just smells like nice weed.




Then we got some Wookieshines. Wookie 41 (Big Fusion) x SSDD Ms B sent for testing the V1 Lemon Wookies, Sunshine Wookies, and Good Medicine Wookies. She's 33 days in.


And another, I just can't chuck a nice gal!


Then we got some Soulmate F2's a kind RUI member passed on. @hillbill you're why I'm running these. Anything particular I should look for? All but one are pretty much similar, one is a bit more wider leafed at the moment.


And, of course, some newer F1 clones, ya know, just in case.


And, Bodhi related, I hope, a Bandaid Haze cross from Doc D. She's been wrangled, only 6' of head room. We'll see.


I tested a bunch of Wookie crosses for B, all were better n good, but that's my 2¢, along with everybody I know that smoked them. Don't be skeered off 'em. Different stokes for even stoner folks.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 19, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I've been growing SSDD for more than a few years, and was lucky to snag a couple more packs before they were history.
> 
> All were IMO, exceptional, but I never seemed to get the blueberry muffin pheno. Dropped some this past winter, and finally got her. My sniffer is not the greatest, but she had the yeasty, berry nose. Frosty like icing, and stickier than a sticky bun. Made you want to bite her!
> 
> ...


Nuts we may be. It is not due to the organics I assure you. Nice grow regardless of methods.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Nuts we may be. It is not due to the organics I assure you. Nice grow regardless of methods.


Thanks. I tried organics for years, just never could get a handle on it. Way too many variables for my pea brain!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jun 19, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Miss_Bodhi posted this on her IG Story yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 4925163
> 
> Limited edition promo. We know what that signifies.


I don't know what it means but I have been looking to get a SS t shirt for a hot minute. Should I pull the trigger now or ???

If some kind soul would get me sorted I'd appreciate it. Plus I hate being the guy that fucks shit up.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jun 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A sincere question to all. I'm odd and enjoy the skunk funk and BO of my youth. Yet have encountered a few really good berries or citrus flavors that were not "foo foo" drink tasting. Any suggestions on a strain in that general taste range. I'm a bitter old fart. Not much on the sweet side. LOL. TY.


Yeah I'm a little tired of the sweet stuff as well. Growing the DL 12 (Lebanese x HP) with the hope that it will be off the dessert train rails but too early to tell. Also growing out AKBB's TKNL5Haze and AK4way, AG's Haze and some Freeborn Ghost OG x Sky Jaro. Not holding much hope out those but the 4way might be a little more acrid. 

Will post more on those this fall.


----------



## YardG (Jun 20, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I don't know what it means but I have been looking to get a SS t shirt for a hot minute. Should I pull the trigger now or ???
> 
> If some kind soul would get me sorted I'd appreciate it. Plus I hate being the guy that fucks shit up.


Sounded like the LE release involves sweatshirts, not tees. I think you're pretty safe pulling the trigger now if it's a tee you want.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 20, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Have one strwberry headband female out of a pack thats going in any day.


Myself and a number of others have had high male ratios with that cross. I only got the one female from the pack of testers I ran . She ended up being pretty kickass and is still around. She is very sour OG with a touch of strawberry ( not sweet fake strawberry but actually strawberries) and is a very potent and long lasting classic OG high . 
Goodluck with yours and hope you find something similar.

Cheers


----------



## Tiflis (Jun 20, 2021)

Down to two DLA 7s. Third one was a dude and he's long gone. These are trying to show preflowers but they're so small, I can't make out what they are. Hopefully at least one will be a girl. Male was lanky, big node spacing, not as many branches.. vastly different from these two


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 20, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I don't know what it means but I have been looking to get a SS t shirt for a hot minute. Should I pull the trigger now or ???
> 
> If some kind soul would get me sorted I'd appreciate it. Plus I hate being the guy that fucks shit up.


Follow her with notifications via IG. @miss_bodhi . She usually announces that it’s live. Then you go to Etsy and purchase the item that says L.E (limited edition). I missed one because I couldn’t enter my info in time (less than 2 minutes) and because I worried about size and they kept getting taken. My suggestion would be to have your info already saved into Etsy so when it’s live you can just pick size and checkout as fast as possible. Trust me it’s quicker than you can blink. I got hip after what happened the first time and I scored the second drop in less than 20 seconds Good luck


----------



## jp68 (Jun 20, 2021)

GreenHighlander said:


> Myself and a number of others have had high male ratios with that cross. I only got the one female from the pack of testers I ran . She ended up being pretty kickass and is still around. She is very sour OG with a touch of strawberry ( not sweet fake strawberry but actually strawberries) and is a very potent and long lasting classic OG high .
> Goodluck with yours and hope you find something similar.
> 
> Cheers


Bought another pack last drop from GLG to get at the chem91 x ssdd so got another crack at it just in case


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 20, 2021)

Man I love living soil! My version of gnat control lol.


----------



## cbizzle (Jun 20, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Man I love living soil! My version of gnat control lol.View attachment 4927201


OH MY….celium.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jun 20, 2021)

WindyCityKush said:


> Follow her with notifications via IG. @miss_bodhi . She usually announces that it’s live. Then you go to Etsy and purchase the item that says L.E (limited edition). I missed one because I couldn’t enter my info in time (less than 2 minutes) and because I worried about size and they kept getting taken. My suggestion would be to have your info already saved into Etsy so when it’s live you can just pick size and checkout as fast as possible. Trust me it’s quicker than you can blink. I got hip after what happened the first time and I scored the second drop in less than 20 seconds Good luck


Thanks for the heads up.

that’s a lot of pressure lol


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 20, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> that’s a lot of pressure lol


Best of luck to you. I don't/won't IG, so the LE stuff on there is out of my reach.


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jun 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A sincere question to all. I'm odd and enjoy the skunk funk and BO of my youth. Yet have encountered a few really good berries or citrus flavors that were not "foo foo" drink tasting. Any suggestions on a strain in that general taste range. I'm a bitter old fart. Not much on the sweet side. LOL. TY.


Hey there, if you're fond of the foul stuff I would recommend you grow out chem lines. Generally Afghani and kush strains are going to be where that kind of profile comes from. In Bodhi gear, he's got two males that fit the bill, the g13 hashplant and the OMG or old mother 'ghani. He has both crossed to various chem cuts. I'd grab a pack each of the same chem cut to the two males and check them out.

In other breeders worth peeking into for vintage and funky weed, Bob Hemphill & hannahboldt at crickets and cicada seeds, skunk VA at lucky dog seed co, top dawg seeds, and big recommendation for AK bean brains. He has a lot of "dad weed." his males and outcrosses are mostly northern lights and hashplant based, which was the way of the 90s.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 20, 2021)

TY. I have a blueberry hash plant I'm looking to cross to a N.L. x Dragon Fruit if all are close to the parents.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TY. I have a blueberry hash plant I'm looking to cross to a N.L. x Dragon Fruit if all are close to the parents.


miss my bbhp. grabbed usefuls bbhp x a dub to see whats up


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jun 20, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Best of luck to you. I don't/won't IG, so the LE stuff on there is out of my reach.


I didn’t want to either but there is a lot of good seed buying info there. I post nothing and follow less than 20 breeders/banks. I get what you are saying though as RIU is the only social media I partake in. And thanks!


----------



## copkilller (Jun 20, 2021)

Old Soul
in the middle, most vigorous biggest plant in my room, encrusted in thricomes heavy and dense looking buds
smell is not too strong but like yellow starburst

the plant on the left is probably my absolute keeper, one of the 2 best and strongest smelling of my mountain temples, and i have two rooted clones growing already, not much frost on it yet tho... i have other mountain temples that are way frostier


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jun 21, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Yeah I'm a little tired of the sweet stuff as well. Growing the DL 12 (Lebanese x HP) with the hope that it will be off the dessert train rails but too early to tell. Also growing out AKBB's TKNL5Haze and AK4way, AG's Haze and some Freeborn Ghost OG x Sky Jaro. Not holding much hope out those but the 4way might be a little more acrid.
> 
> Will post more on those this fall.


I don't want to get too far off topic for the bodhi thread, but I think you're going to be very happy with the bean brains and that mean gene. Ive run like a dozen bean brains strains at this point, which is why I am running more. If you are wanting 90s flavors you will get them in his gear. He has great breeding building blocks available, even straight up NL1 and nl5 inbred lines. 

If u got the tk dom line of tknl5 haze, there's some gas. I ran the nl dom, which is more of that hazey nl 50/50 flavor from so much old weed, due to the nl5/haze popularity back then. Kinda dad's sock drawer weed. The 4 way I haven't run.

It also just so happens that I've run the 2019 ghost og x sky Jaro - I got all gas. Very og with some mysterious musky, earthy notes and a sturdy Afghani hash plant structure. Very healthy and pest resistant.


----------



## whisperer57 (Jun 21, 2021)

Mendo Sunshine...67 days


----------



## bythekasiz (Jun 21, 2021)

Been awhile since posting but here’s a few pics from a few Sunshine Queens. I picked these up instead of the new drops and couldn’t be happier. 

#1 sour d on the nose, skinnier dense buds,10-11 week flower. Sorry blurry pic, I couldn’t find any others of her.

#2 is hands down my favorite goto out of everything I have. Thick dense buds, great structure with that delicious ssdd buttery sweet taste. 

#3 first run with her and she is looking a lot like #2 but not as thick. I can’t wait to sample her and run through the rest of the pack. I dusted #2 with some fem pollen (space monkey x Fofana) I made for future hunting. Should be fun!


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 21, 2021)

bythekasiz said:


> Been awhile since posting but here’s a few pics from a few Sunshine Queens. I picked these up instead of the new drops and couldn’t be happier.
> 
> #1 sour d on the nose, skinnier dense buds,10-11 week flower. Sorry blurry pic, I couldn’t find any others of her.View attachment 4928057
> 
> ...


Wowowow
perfect timing there happens to be some sunshine queen headed my way from GLG.


----------



## 2seepictures (Jun 21, 2021)

Both of those SSDD crosses look amazing! I almost bought the Sunshine Queen but got 2 packs of Waking Dream instead. Hope to hear more about the effects when ready.

Looks like the Goji male has a sister, finally decided to show :


Very excited for potentially better Goji F2s than the last ones, as well as SSDD (Bubbashine pheno) x Goji.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 21, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Both of those SSDD crosses look amazing! I almost bought the Sunshine Queen but got 2 packs of Waking Dream instead. Hope to hear more about the effects when ready.
> 
> Looks like the Goji male has a sister, finally decided to show :
> View attachment 4928267
> ...


Who made your Goji f2's? I'm just curious how many people put them on the market, and who's had the best feedback.


----------



## 2seepictures (Jun 21, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Who made your Goji f2's? I'm just curious how many people put them on the market, and who's had the best feedback.


I did, and they aren't on the market. I made the F2s before testing out the female in the cross and ended up really disliking that specific plant. Very nice and attractive "sativa" flowers but the smell was really weak and undesirable. It smelled kind of earthy with no other detectable odors. The trichomes were greasy and the effects were kind of bland as well. Worst female of the pack (so far) in my opinion. I tested a few of the F2s and they all resembled the mom unfortunately.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 21, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> I did, and they aren't on the market. I made the F2s before testing out the female in the cross and ended up really disliking that specific plant. Very nice and attractive "sativa" flowers but the smell was really weak and undesirable. It smelled kind of earthy with no other detectable odors. The trichomes were greasy and the effects were kind of bland as well. Worst female of the pack (so far) in my opinion. I tested a few of the F2s and they all resembled the mom unfortunately.


Thanks for the info. Bummer it turned out that way. I've got some from Copa, but I haven't gotten to grow them yet. I wasn't on the scene early enough to have scored f1's unfortunately.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jun 21, 2021)

I’m at *Day 91 *of flower for both Uplift and Kush4xSLhese girls are taking their time and throwing out new pistils still. They didn’t show buds until about day 10 of flower, so if you count from then it’s only 81 days. 

The Kush 4 X SL is foxtailing all over the place.


----------



## Sqwee (Jun 21, 2021)

Jabba's Stash @ 65 days of 12/12, going to harvest her soon.


----------



## copkilller (Jun 21, 2021)

little update on my pheno hunt of dragon blood, old soul and mountain temple

12/12 from seed and most of these are in 1gal pots of living soil, that was stupid, i'm doing 30gal pots next run


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 22, 2021)

I have a DLA 5 F3 project to do first but then I’m going to do a preservation of these Jabba’s Stash I just acquired


----------



## SYZ (Jun 22, 2021)

Here's a Neroli 91 stepping into week 12 (shorter pheno was done at 10). LED and coco.

Had some major feed issues with this run and most of the other plants took offence, not so much this koopa-shell trooper.

Aromas true the variety's name: neroli and heady indolic white florals, lavender, with a milky tuberose and funky chem base.

Will run her again in soil


----------



## hillbill (Jun 22, 2021)

3 Old Soul at 54 days, each a little bigger buds than the first but also a little less dense. Trykes are mostly cloudy on all with no amount of amber on calyxes. The hardest nugget one has exceptional frost also. Woodsy smells and fresh topsoil with some kind of animal edge smells today get5ing stronger. These may get chopped soonas Space is needed.

2 Babylon Buster at 22 days are rangy and big and strong, narrow leaves with space between blades. Don’t look like any G13HP cross I have had.

5 Bing just a couple dYs in with 2 boy suspected.

5 Lazy Lightning in early veg with a couple quite vigorous and a couple slow with 1 in between.


----------



## lambchopedd (Jun 22, 2021)

WindyCityKush said:


> I have a DLA 5 F3 project to do first but then I’m going to do a preservation of these Jabba’s Stash I just acquired View attachment 4928515


Fucking nice! Can I ask what sort of smell profile(s) you’ve found with the DLA5? Smoke report? What were the F1s like vs the F2s, if you’ve gotten that far yet?

I’m one of the idiots that COMPLETELY slept on the whole dla line… then researched the moms in retrospect. Destined to never forgive myself ‍


----------



## copkilller (Jun 22, 2021)

SYZ said:


> Here's a Neroli 91 stepping into week 12 (shorter pheno was done at 10). LED and coco.
> 
> Had some major feed issues with this run and most of the other plants took offence, not so much this koopa-shell trooper.
> 
> ...


nice pictures, nice bud structure, i've had a mango lotus with similar bud structure


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 22, 2021)

copkilller said:


> little update on my pheno hunt of dragon blood, old soul and mountain temple
> 
> 12/12 from seed and most of these are in 1gal pots of living soil, that was stupid, i'm doing 30gal pots next run
> View attachment 4928453



Lol, good call on the 30 gallon pots. You won't regret it! If im being honest for 1 gallon pots they don't look half bad imo. You have got to be on top of on top of shit to make that work period. 

If you ask 100 no till growers how they got started I bet 80% plus will say in small pots! It's a valuable lesson starting into living soil. I wish you the best of luck moving forward..

Happy growing! 


This was taken on the 20th *day 40 I think.
I have a few keeper cuts and newer tester shit I'm less than thrilled with. I have high hopes for next round as my beds become more established each run and the worms work the system. I didn't ammend much this round if at all. It's a decision I regret. Mostly problem free.


----------



## Boosky (Jun 22, 2021)

Both Wolfpack plants have cured maybe 8-9 weeks. I would say they are sisters. Growth and structure as well as taste and high. I knew when my wife said it was good, it is good! Very potent, Soaring high but no anxiety, taste is just like the mom, skunky gas is how I would describe it. The gas part is not straight Sour Diesel, but softer, doesn't burn the nose hairs. I tried using smaller pots this time and am now kicking myself because I think I diminished my yield by quite a bit. Oh well, I was doing a test to see if I could go smaller on pot size with my soil mix and the answer is no. Lol Live and learn. Still got 6 seeds of it so I will see what those bring and take cuts of females this time. I took cuttings of this last round and is the first time I've taken cuttings in years, about 90% success rate so not too shabby! I am going to start taking some cuts of ones that need F2's, I have finally got the reason why people save genetics through inbreeding. I told you Wolfpack was potent! Blah, blah, blah has me rambling. Sorry. Lol


----------



## copkilller (Jun 22, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Lol, good call on the 30 gallon pots. You won't regret it! If im being honest for 1 gallon pots they don't look half bad imo. You have got to be on top of on top of shit to make that work period.
> 
> If you ask 100 no till growers how they got started I bet 80% plus will say in small pots! It's a valuable lesson starting into living soil. I wish you the best of luck moving forward..
> 
> ...


that's awesome, i'm literally looking into no-till for the first time right now, im looking into the buildasoil guy, it's so cool, this morning i was thinking 30gal pots, now 100gal, tomorrow maybe beds

the reason why i'm scared of no till, *from what i see on the internet* people always have 50 different bags of shit and powders, bone meals, fungus, rocks, live worm bin, hay, predator bugs, cover crop, moisture sensors, blumats all that stuff i just don't have time or room for it

having said that, that's the direction i've been going 

for now i just do it as easy and cheap as i can with roots organic bagged soil and cheap dr earth dry amendments and tap water, it works but there is so much room for improvement, also i don't have much time to research much


----------



## shellback1 (Jun 22, 2021)

I took most of last year off from growing. Finally got back to it about three months ago. Started a pack of Banana Spliff and four seeds from an older pack of Cherry Queen. I ended up with four Bananas and 2 Cherry Queens. About week before they were to scheduled to go into flower I started a pack of Peach hash plants by mistake ( was going to start some Cowbells), oh well. and three more of the Cherry Queens. All Bodhi seeds from last year or so. Then last week I decided to but some more seeds into soak and went with a seed company that I had never grown out before. (Mass Medical). Since they were Fem seeds I only started 5 Putangs and 4 of the Black Hole Suns. I don't know what I'm in for but it will be fun just learning. Just good to be back in the soil again.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 23, 2021)

3 55 day Old Soul have been chopped. Almost all calyxes have near 100% cloudy trykes. Very loud when I was removing training ties. Pine and turpentine and something from long ago memories that I cannot ID. Surprised at The loudness as they had been fairly subdued. Very sticky, even the stems are super tacky. Probably would have gone a little longer but had to make some space in flower tent. Well within any reasonable harvest window.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 23, 2021)

shellback1 said:


> I took most of last year off from growing. Finally got back to it about three months ago. Started a pack of Banana Spliff and four seeds from an older pack of Cherry Queen. I ended up with four Bananas and 2 Cherry Queens. About week before they were to scheduled to go into flower I started a pack of Peach hash plants by mistake ( was going to start some Cowbells), oh well. and three more of the Cherry Queens. All Bodhi seeds from last year or so. Then last week I decided to but some more seeds into soak and went with a seed company that I had never grown out before. (Mass Medical). Since they were Fem seeds I only started 5 Putangs and 4 of the Black Hole Suns. I don't know what I'm in for but it will be fun just learning. Just good to be back in the soil again.


I would encourage you to post about MMS in another thread. We've already had way too much mention and discussion of him/his gear here for a Bodhi thread.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 23, 2021)

Welcome Back
Welcome Back
Welcome Back 
Would concur with above post


----------



## lambchopedd (Jun 23, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Both Wolfpack plants have cured maybe 8-9 weeks. I would say they are sisters. Growth and structure as well as taste and high. I knew when my wife said it was good, it is good! Very potent, Soaring high but no anxiety, taste is just like the mom, skunky gas is how I would describe it. The gas part is not straight Sour Diesel, but softer, doesn't burn the nose hairs. I tried using smaller pots this time and am now kicking myself because I think I diminished my yield by quite a bit. Oh well, I was doing a test to see if I could go smaller on pot size with my soil mix and the answer is no. Lol Live and learn. Still got 6 seeds of it so I will see what those bring and take cuts of females this time. I took cuttings of this last round and is the first time I've taken cuttings in years, about 90% success rate so not too shabby! I am going to start taking some cuts of ones that need F2's, I have finally got the reason why people save genetics through inbreeding. I told you Wolfpack was potent! Blah, blah, blah has me rambling. Sorry. Lol


Fucking sweet! This makes me want to pop @GreenHighlander ‘s F2s . Matter of fact, that might be the plan next month when I pop for an all female run

edit:
How long did yours flower? Were they quick; i.e <60 days


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 23, 2021)

copkilller said:


> that's awesome, i'm literally looking into no-till for the first time right now, im looking into the buildasoil guy, it's so cool, this morning i was thinking 30gal pots, now 100gal, tomorrow maybe beds
> 
> the reason why i'm scared of no till, *from what i see on the internet* people always have 50 different bags of shit and powders, bone meals, fungus, rocks, live worm bin, hay, predator bugs, cover crop, moisture sensors, blumats all that stuff i just don't have time or room for it
> 
> ...


I recommend the Grape Grows guide BuildASoil sells. The information is out there all over the internet, but it's nice to have a concise hard resource that's well written with proven results.

For better or for worse, from the 7 Eden's Transmission seeds I was able to salvage, there's only 1 female. She's a beast and the males look like total studs. Quite uniform. I'm not sure what the hell is going on with the "replacements" I was sent. They've seemed to be stalled out and the leaves don't look anything like ET. Hopefully it's my bad, going to uppot today and see whats going on.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 23, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Fucking sweet! This makes me want to pop @GreenHighlander ‘s F2s . Matter of fact, that might be the plan next month when I pop for an all female run
> 
> edit:
> How long did yours flower? Were they quick; i.e <60 days


Gifted some to my buddy and they're beastly plants. He's always raving about them. Just flipped them to flower recently.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jun 23, 2021)

copkilller said:


> that's awesome, i'm literally looking into no-till for the first time right now, im looking into the buildasoil guy, it's so cool, this morning i was thinking 30gal pots, now 100gal, tomorrow maybe beds
> 
> the reason why i'm scared of no till, *from what i see on the internet* people always have 50 different bags of shit and powders, bone meals, fungus, rocks, live worm bin, hay, predator bugs, cover crop, moisture sensors, blumats all that stuff i just don't have time or room for it
> 
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree with Diesel0889 that staying on top of one gallon living soil pots is a hard thing to do and you have done it beautifully.

Who you listen to in the living soil space will greatly influence how you proceed and what amendments you use. There is the Coot camp, which would include build a soul and KIS organics. Then there is the Dr. Elaine Ingham and the Soil Food Web bunch. Sure there is a lot of overlap but there are some fundamental differences too.

I would suggest spending your limited research time concentrating on Dr. Ingham's work if you really want to go deep into no till for whatever that is worth.

Good luck, though it hardly seems like you need it as evidenced by your killer looking plants.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jun 23, 2021)

Oh and if you are looking into reworking a new large pot or bed I would look into horizonal soil structure.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 23, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with Diesel0889 that staying on top of one gallon living soil pots is a hard thing to do and you have done it beautifully.
> 
> Who you listen to in the living soil space will greatly influence how you proceed and what amendments you use. There is the Coot camp, which would include build a soul and KIS organics. Then there is the Dr. Elaine Ingham and the Soil Food Web bunch. Sure there is a lot of overlap but there are some fundamental differences too.
> 
> ...


Lol, much easier said than done. I'm currently in the Intro course. I don't think people should have to spend thousands of dollars and/or hundreds of hours to be competent gardeners though. Do you have a resource you'd recommend for people digging in?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jun 23, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Lol, much easier said than done. I'm currently in the Intro course. I don't think people should have to spend thousands of dollars and/or hundreds of hours to be competent gardeners though. Do you have a resource you'd recommend for people digging in?


You don't need those courses to be a competent gardener IMHO. If you want to be a great one on the other hand, I think those would help immensely. If one were to compare the number of decades put into the research behind those courses I think it puts time spent on the courses into a better relative context, it does for me anyway.

An argument could be made that the information is important enough to be free to benefit all of us, but that's a whole other conversation lol.

Resources...the organics forum here, Jeff Lowenfel's Teaming With Microbes, Future Cannabis Project's living soil soil shows on Thursdays the last one with Scott Skamnes might be of particular interest as he's a working example of somebody making a career out of the SFW courses. Sometimes they are great sometimes they are more chatty and less science-y depending on the guests.






And the the lady herself has hours and hours of youtube stuff






I don't know if any of that helps but I'm nobodies expert and probably clogging up the thread with off topic stuff...fvckin stoners can't stay on topic amiright?!


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 23, 2021)

Much appreciated @Rufus T. Firefly. Thanks for reminding me I need to finish watching this Lowenfels talk.


----------



## Boosky (Jun 23, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Fucking sweet! This makes me want to pop @GreenHighlander ‘s F2s . Matter of fact, that might be the plan next month when I pop for an all female run
> 
> edit:
> How long did yours flower? Were they quick; i.e <60 days


74 days if I recall correctly. I always seem to flower longer than most, don't know if its lighting, environment or ? but I was consistently 7 to 10 days longer than my friend with the same cut.


----------



## copkilller (Jun 23, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 3 55 day Old Soul have been chopped. Almost all calyxes have near 100% cloudy trykes. Very loud when I was removing training ties. Pine and turpentine and something from long ago memories that I cannot ID. Surprised at The loudness as they had been fairly subdued. Very sticky, even the stems are super tacky. Probably would have gone a little longer but had to make some space in flower tent. Well within any reasonable harvest window.


here's my old soul 12/12 from seed
none of mine have much smell yet


----------



## copkilller (Jun 23, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with Diesel0889 that staying on top of one gallon living soil pots is a hard thing to do and you have done it beautifully.
> 
> Who you listen to in the living soil space will greatly influence how you proceed and what amendments you use. There is the Coot camp, which would include build a soul and KIS organics. Then there is the Dr. Elaine Ingham and the Soil Food Web bunch. Sure there is a lot of overlap but there are some fundamental differences too.
> 
> ...


thanks! i will look into Dr. Elaine Ingham, what i understand from the coots camp is right up my alley, that's kinda what i've been doing just more practical and finessed


----------



## 2seepictures (Jun 23, 2021)

copkilller said:


> the reason why i'm scared of no till, *from what i see on the internet* people always have 50 different bags of shit and powders, bone meals, fungus, rocks, live worm bin, hay, predator bugs, cover crop, moisture sensors, blumats all that stuff i just don't have time or room for it


- Powders & meals and other bagged products should be no different from the amendments you use to make your current soil mix, if anything over time you'll be using less.
- Fungal inoculants shouldn't really be necessary if you start off with a good humus source.
- There's no need for a worm bin if you have active worms in your bed consuming your mulch layer.
- Beneficial insects are an equally important part of an organic container system as no-till, but they are probably more effective as a bio-control agent in a no-till setup. Plenty of beneficials will likely show up naturally like Hypoaspis Miles.
- Blumats are a useful tool for avoiding watering extremes, but definitely not necessary.

Ever since the rise of Instagram, YouTube and Facebook as channels of education organic gardening & no-till feel like they became a fashion statement and means for pushing some marketing agenda more than anything to do with gardening via living systems. Rodale being an intense ideologue kind of set the stage for that and now in the era of influencers and marketing it's a bit nauseating to say the least.

Elaine's soil biology primer was important work for its time, but advocates of micromanaging the ratios of the microorganisms in your soil always seem to be selling microscopes, courses for using microscopes and consulting. This might be a legitimate path in a situation where bio-remediation is the primary focus but in a controlled environment agriculture setup using a custom soil-mix it's probably not going to be a practical or even realistic approach. A safe path is to keep it simple and avoid extremes. Follow sound gardening methods, including practices such as mulching, cover crops & non competitive companion planting to avoid issues with mono-cultures and your system will find a nice balance naturally in my opinion. A high quality soil maintained with regenerative soil building practices, an environment optimal for plants, as well as quality genetics (Bodhi) seem like the best areas to focus for establishing a no-till garden. You can always complicate it down the road if you get bored.

Good read for those considering no-till or just living soil even :
*Thinking in Systems: A Primer* By Donella H. Meadows

To keep this Bodhi related :

Vaping early sample of Devil's Hashplant. Stoney and trance-like effects that are good for the night time without being sedating. Strong taste that sticks with you for a while after vaping.


----------



## copkilller (Jun 23, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Oh and if you are looking into reworking a new large pot or bed I would look into horizonal soil structure.


i've have already started watching this video last week or so from your post i think, i don't have time to watch the whole damn thing but i will before i decide anything


----------



## copkilller (Jun 23, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> - Powders & meals and other bagged products should be no different from the amendments you use to make your current soil mix, if anything over time you'll be using less.
> - Fungal inoculants shouldn't really be necessary if you start off with a good humus source.
> - There's no need for a worm bin if you have active worms in your bed consuming your mulch layer.
> - Beneficial insects are an equally important part of an organic container system as no-till, but they are probably more effective as a bio-control agent in a no-till setup. Plenty of beneficials will likely show up naturally like Hypoaspis Miles.
> ...


----------



## copkilller (Jun 23, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> - Powders & meals and other bagged products should be no different from the amendments you use to make your current soil mix, if anything over time you'll be using less.
> - Fungal inoculants shouldn't really be necessary if you start off with a good humus source.
> - There's no need for a worm bin if you have active worms in your bed consuming your mulch layer.
> - Beneficial insects are an equally important part of an organic container system as no-till, but they are probably more effective as a bio-control agent in a no-till setup. Plenty of beneficials will likely show up naturally like Hypoaspis Miles.
> ...


The more i look into no-till the simpler it becomes, i'm pretty much already doing it (not very true but i do recycle my soil) the thing is that i guesstimate, i dont follow instructions, and only use what i can find near by, anyways i would love to become a no till gardener, it's so cool


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 23, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Fucking nice! Can I ask what sort of smell profile(s) you’ve found with the DLA5? Smoke report? What were the F1s like vs the F2s, if you’ve gotten that far yet?
> 
> I’m one of the idiots that COMPLETELY slept on the whole dla line… then researched the moms in retrospect. Destined to never forgive myself ‍


I cannot take credit for the F2. They were made by @Rosinallday . He might be able to explain the F1s he went through, but he did say this to another grower about the F1s used to make the F2 seeds and mom that I have :

“The dla5 mom was a Hp dom very healthy and fat nugs but still spaced slightly so no mold at all. The male is my pipe dream ha ha could be something really special. Very thin sative like huge leaf I’ll see if I can find a pic. I believe he’ll bring a very “gamy” smell his stemrub was special. Bodhi got the pack listed as rks but didn’t want to call it that he remarked how “gamy” the mom was I’m pretty sure the male I had was just like that original mom but that’s where the pipe dream comes in.”

That being said, in the 5x F2 seeds I had originally I found 3 females and 2 males. 2 females were HP dom







The shorter dark phenos were nice. Bag appeal was off the charts. One was all fermented peaches and Victoria secret spray. The other was that similar body odor oniony funkiness. Both were lost in the cloning process.

The 3rd taller one in the back burnt to hell is the surviving DLA5 F2 that is very similar to the F1 male he describes using. Cures out to Gnarly body odor, onions garlic ammonia rotted meat with some slight kushy funk. But in veg her stem run is all acrid metal dumpster juice./.. r/ I’m sure I did a smoke report I can back to you on that but for sure the dumpster pheno is the best high and smell but not purple and as dense but still quite dense
Here is a link to the smoke report https://overgrow.com/t/seeds-from-friends/37033/188?u=vagabond_windy


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 23, 2021)

WindyCityKush said:


> I cannot take credit for the F2. They were made by @Rosinallday . He might be able to explain the F1s he went through, but he did say this to another grower about the F1s used to make the F2 seeds and mom that I have :
> 
> “The dla5 mom was a Hp dom very healthy and fat nugs but still spaced slightly so no mold at all. The male is my pipe dream ha ha could be something really special. Very thin sative like huge leaf I’ll see if I can find a pic. I believe he’ll bring a very “gamy” smell his stemrub was special. Bodhi got the pack listed as rks but didn’t want to call it that he remarked how “gamy” the mom was I’m pretty sure the male I had was just like that original mom but that’s where the pipe dream comes in.”
> 
> ...


I was gifted a few(5?) of these beans, and will get to them someday. Time never stops passing, and the beans they keep piling up faster than I can run them.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 24, 2021)

Some late outdoor action, made possible by @kroc 
Hope he's doing well


----------



## SimpleBox (Jun 24, 2021)

Bodhi LE drop on Etsy might be today (Thursday) at 6pm Pacific Time. (9pm Eastern)
She took a yes/no poll on her IG story for the day and time.
good luck if it does drop at above time.


----------



## sadboy92 (Jun 24, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> Bodhi LE drop on Etsy might be today (Thursday) at 6pm Pacific Time. (3pm Eastern)
> She took a yes/no poll on her IG story for the day and time.
> good luck if it does drop at above time.


3pm eastern is 12pm pacific. Did you mean 6pm pacific, 9pm eastern?


----------



## SimpleBox (Jun 24, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> 3pm eastern is 12pm pacific. Did you mean 6pm pacific, 9pm eastern?


my bad, nice catch. fixed.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 24, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> Bodhi LE drop on Etsy might be today (Thursday) at 6pm Pacific Time. (9pm Eastern)
> She took a yes/no poll on her IG story for the day and time.
> good luck if it does drop at above time.


Noice. Hopefully we hopefuls all get one in time


----------



## YardG (Jun 24, 2021)

I didn't follow the last LE drop, but after her initial post she posted something else in her news feed that indicated there were 80 or so LE sweatshirts this time around, and that might help alleviate things (a little).


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 24, 2021)

YardG said:


> I didn't follow the last LE drop, but after her initial post she posted something else in her news feed that indicated there were 80 or so LE sweatshirts this time around, and that might help alleviate things (a little).


If nothing else, that should take the time to sell out from 23 seconds to around 3 minutes.


----------



## copkilller (Jun 24, 2021)

Mountain temple, the best smelling one

Old Soul best looking one

Dragons blood, i think this is the bleeder, it bleeds bright red liquid when you bend a stem. crazy


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 24, 2021)

Feels…..well rounded


----------



## Tomkno (Jun 24, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> Bodhi LE drop on Etsy might be today (Thursday) at 6pm Pacific Time. (9pm Eastern)
> She took a yes/no poll on her IG story for the day and time.
> good luck if it does drop at above time.


What's the name of the Etsy shop, I cannot find it?? Thanks guys!


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Jun 24, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Do the Bodhi heads approve?  View attachment 4930309
> Feels…..well rounded


I like your style!


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Jun 24, 2021)

Tomkno said:


> What's the name of the Etsy shop, I cannot find it?? Thanks guys!


Plantmoreseeds


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 24, 2021)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> I like your style!


It’s more, OCD if anything but thanks


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Jun 24, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> It’s more OCD than anything but  thanks


Full disclosure. I did not see the right column and its less my style than the rest but they do help with rounding it out. What's up first?


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 24, 2021)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> Full disclosure. I did not see the right column and its less my style than the rest but they do help with rounding it out. What's up first?


Dude that’s the hard part. Me thinks getting the mountain temple going is a good start since it may be the oldest.

So far it’s been Bad Dawg freebies while the new new gets dialed in. August will be the month of Bodhi

edit: a friends running a pack of laughing lemon right now though you can see a few pages back. Might be time for an update


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 24, 2021)

https://www.etsy.com/shop/plantmoreseeds


----------



## copkilller (Jun 24, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Dude that’s the hard part. Me thinks getting the mountain temple going is a good start since it may be the oldest.
> 
> So far it’s been Bad Dawg freebies while the new new gets dialed in. August will be the month of Bodhi
> 
> edit: a friends running a pack of laughing lemon right now though you can see a few pages back. Might be time for an update


i bought and popped two packs of mountain temple recently and they germinated overnight in dirt, maybe not overnight but quick, they might be old but they are viable!


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 24, 2021)

copkilller said:


> i bought and popped two packs of mountain temple recently and they germinated overnight in dirt, maybe not overnight but quick, they might be old but they are viable!


Oh ive been closely watching your MT journey and it’s been beautiful.


----------



## Freshbakd (Jun 24, 2021)

Le drop went up got mine


----------



## jp68 (Jun 24, 2021)

Yean went for it this rd. Hopefully its a good one off and not something im currently holding


----------



## poonoodle (Jun 24, 2021)

I snagged a hoodie too. Didn’t even read, just clickin as fast as I could.


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 24, 2021)

@lambchopedd Any luck with the LE drop?


----------



## keiserrott (Jun 24, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> I snagged a hoodie too. Didn’t even read, just clickin as fast as I could.


Someone please explain the whole Hoodie deal, lol.


----------



## SimpleBox (Jun 24, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> Le drop went up got mine


how much did it cost


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 24, 2021)

I heard you don’t actually get any seeds unless you post about it in this thread.


----------



## sadboy92 (Jun 24, 2021)

Woooooo hoodie time


----------



## lambchopedd (Jun 24, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> @lambchopedd Any luck with the LE drop?


Haven’t been on IG all day. Missed the drop because I was trimming.
So if nothing else, I have a good excuse!


----------



## Freshbakd (Jun 24, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> how much did it cost


120 shipped, not cheap but a hoodie on its own isnt really. luckily i already wanted a hoodie.


----------



## ApacheBone (Jun 24, 2021)

I guess I missed it because all I saw was regular hoodies


----------



## sadboy92 (Jun 24, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> I guess I missed it because all I saw was regular hoodies


It lasted maybe 5 minutes


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 24, 2021)

The guy modeling the shirts on Etsy, is that Bodhi? The kid is definitely one of Bodhi's kids, I've seen him on mrs_bodhi 'gram, and he's holding the guys hand like he is his daddy, so I'm guessing yes.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 25, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> The guy modeling the shirts on Etsy, is that Bodhi? The kid is definitely one of Bodhi's kids, I've seen him on mrs_bodhi 'gram, and he's holding the guys hand like he is his daddy, so I'm guessing yes.


Haven’t seen you around for a minute. Younger guy with the curly hair? Definitely not Bodhi, but part of the Bodhi family.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jun 25, 2021)

how Is it possible that I realistically thought I had a chance to get in on this deal?

I crack myself up sometimes.


----------



## YardG (Jun 25, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> how Is it possible that I realistically thought I had a chance to get in on this deal?
> 
> I crack myself up sometimes.


It wasn't too bad, but you did have to be online at the appointed time and hit refresh every now and again for a good 10 minutes (didn't actually go up until 9 minutes after 6/9). Ms B had set a "Seller Stepped Away" notice on the page, there's an option to be emailed when she returned, so that would've been a second route. 

Everything happened so fast I didn't really get a chance to fully process it before it was over, they didn't have any Supernatural Selections LE gear, right? I only processed there being one pullover hoodie with the normal Bodhi logo, but I do fancy that SS sweatshirt.


----------



## YardG (Jun 25, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> The guy modeling the shirts on Etsy, is that Bodhi? The kid is definitely one of Bodhi's kids, I've seen him on mrs_bodhi 'gram, and he's holding the guys hand like he is his daddy, so I'm guessing yes.


Not to go off track, but definitely a close family friend (same guy whose name is escaping me brought the kids down to visit her in CR recently). Tough sitch all around, good to have a village. There's video from Adam Dunn's show with Bodhi in it.


----------



## Sqwee (Jun 25, 2021)

I missed the drop, still picked up a shirt to replace one I got from GLG that doesn't fit anymore.


----------



## jp68 (Jun 25, 2021)

Yea the drop was late and i was refreshing like a crackhead but scored the correct size hoodie i wanted. Now to see what shows up


----------



## poonoodle (Jun 25, 2021)

Has anyone gotten any of these previous “LE hoodies”. How was it? Anything good or will it be just some limited stock that won’t be known?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jun 25, 2021)

YardG said:


> It wasn't too bad, but you did have to be online at the appointed time and hit refresh every now and again for a good 10 minutes (didn't actually go up until 9 minutes after 6/9). Ms B had set a "Seller Stepped Away" notice on the page, there's an option to be emailed when she returned, so that would've been a second route.
> 
> Everything happened so fast I didn't really get a chance to fully process it before it was over, they didn't have any Supernatural Selections LE gear, right? I only processed there being one pullover hoodie with the normal Bodhi logo, but I do fancy that SS sweatshirt.


And I a couple of shirts 

Hope everybody gets some cool packs


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 25, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> Has anyone gotten any of these previous “LE hoodies”. How was it? Anything good or will it be just some limited stock that won’t be known?


The last drop that I’m aware of they gave out stardawg guava x ssdd which have been given out in the past as freebies but never sold. I’m not sure about the LE drops before that though


----------



## DancesWithWorms (Jun 25, 2021)

YardG said:


> Ms B had set a "Seller Stepped Away" notice on the page, there's an option to be emailed when she returned, so that would've been a second route.


These rarely work on Etsy for limited drops, usually you'll get the 'seller returned' email 10 or 15 minutes after they go back live with their shop, yesterday was the first time I received the 'seller returned' email time-stamped before my actual transaction receipt.

Better off just F5.. F5... F5... F5.... lol



YardG said:


> they didn't have any Supernatural Selections LE gear, right? I only processed there being one pullover hoodie with the normal Bodhi logo, but I do fancy that SS sweatshirt.


No, I wish they did though. Just the bodhi seeds mandala logo in either pullover or zip-up.


----------



## sadboy92 (Jun 25, 2021)

Accidentally grabbed my normal size (M) and realized afterwards that tge hoodies are supposed to run small. Anyone know how small?


----------



## Freshbakd (Jun 25, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Accidentally grabbed my normal size (M) and realized afterwards that tge hoodies are supposed to run small. Anyone know how small?


Just send her a message she will change it for ya. She's real quick to respond. Last time there was a lot of shirt colors available and she swapped colors for people.


----------



## Freshbakd (Jun 25, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Accidentally grabbed my normal size (M) and realized afterwards that tge hoodies are supposed to run small. Anyone know how small?


On etsy message her, I realized I should specify etsy has a contact seller deal. You know don't mention the le part just say you picked the wrong size she will fix it up.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 25, 2021)

The universe told me this LE item wasn't meant for me, no matter what my thoughts were. Mystery technical difficulties (all on my end) started just at 9pm EDT and lasted just until the LE items sold out. If that isn't a sign that I wasn't supposed to get this LE drop, I don't know what is.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 25, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> The universe told me this LE item wasn't meant for me, no matter what my thoughts were. Mystery technical difficulties (all on my end) started just at 9pm EDT and lasted just until the LE items sold out. If that isn't a sign that I wasn't supposed to get this LE drop, I don't know what is.


Same 

came back after the PayPal login and etsy kept saying there was something wrong with my address. Then the page refreshed and my cart was empty. Bummer


----------



## TugthePup (Jun 25, 2021)

Sounds like im lucky i got in


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jun 25, 2021)

copkilller said:


> i bought and popped two packs of mountain temple recently and they germinated overnight in dirt, maybe not overnight but quick, they might be old but they are viable!


same here


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jun 25, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> Has anyone gotten any of these previous “LE hoodies”. How was it? Anything good or will it be just some limited stock that won’t be known?


Some time back I think for the dog fundraiser I scored a pack of stardawg Corey cut x 88g13/hp only time I’ve done the LE deal


----------



## jp68 (Jun 25, 2021)

Last one was colombian x afghani x thai ? Her being sober is why i bit this rd whatever it is so just trying to support the cause


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jun 25, 2021)

The solo laughing lemon female I have had Veg for 3 months and now outside. With pretty much zero transplant shock and the clones I took showed roots in 5 days in the ez cloner. Had one other non bodhi strain show roots in 4 days in the ez cloner. Anyways. I just hope the OMG brings down any long flowering period a lemon Thai may have. I’ve been impressed with this plant a lot so far along with the Jager hashplant, chem91 x ssdd as well. It all comes down to the smoke test but these plants really show themselves to be hardy, resilient, easy to clone. Pics during flower nothing really to look at yet….


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 25, 2021)

Hitting water tonight. small OP f2 in a 2x2 tent


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 25, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Hitting water tonight. small OP f2 in a 2x2 tent


Do you know anything about the black domina he used?


----------



## DancesWithWorms (Jun 25, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> Do you know anything about the black domina he used?


I think I read it's the same one Bob Hemphill uses. 

May have been mentioned on the PotCast (maybe patreon ep?)


----------



## YardG (Jun 26, 2021)

I asked the same question pages back, I think people said Bob traded the Black Dom to Bodhi for the PNWHP.


----------



## jp68 (Jun 26, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> The solo laughing lemon female I have had Veg for 3 months and now outside. With pretty much zero transplant shock and the clones I took showed roots in 5 days in the ez cloner. Had one other non bodhi strain show roots in 4 days in the ez cloner. Anyways. I just hope the OMG brings down any long flowering period a lemon Thai may have. I’ve been impressed with this plant a lot so far along with the Jager hashplant, chem91 x ssdd as well. It all comes down to the smoke test but these plants really show themselves to be hardy, resilient, easy to clone. Pics during flower nothing really to look at yet….


interested in all 3 of those. Chem 91 is in the works currently


----------



## ncali (Jun 26, 2021)

So we have slowly been picking Mother's Milk seeds as we smoke the buds...

So far, two clear winners: the candy heart terp leaner and a more OG style smoke/nugget shape. The candy heart terps seems to have real potency, the og is classic Appalachia side with a touch of sweetness. Have the two cuts and will run them again to determine if I keep one or both or none. Many f2 seeds to pick from, sorted into 4,1, 6 and mixed for the different cuts, and a small lot of f1 also. I wouldn't mind

Right now I am not sharing these, please do not PM. I have no way to get these out into the community safely, but here's hoping that changes in the future. Peace and love and good vibes.


----------



## jackgonza (Jun 26, 2021)

YardG said:


> I asked the same question pages back, I think people said Bob traded the Black Dom to Bodhi for the PNWHP.


Bobs 95 cut makes very beautiful offspring


----------



## ncali (Jun 26, 2021)

I lost harvest and preharvest pics. Here is cured buds.

I'm excited to run this cut sensimilla

Mothers milk#1











A BODHI ssdd cross we made at home with ACE seeds golden tiger (meao Thai x Malawi) male, and sunshine daydream female. Hoping for better terps, but i like the structure and nearly all great feeling body stone. I think the Malawi terps came through with good SSDD effects. We will grow more f1 to see if better terps are to be had here.

We call her Tigers Dream


----------



## Lovefrog (Jun 26, 2021)

Not to be a one trick pony..
but thought some would like to see my (preliminary) blue sunshine keeper finishing up. Was surprised to see it fade so hard.


----------



## sadboy92 (Jun 26, 2021)

Lovefrog said:


> Not to be a one trick pony..
> but thought some would like to see my (preliminary) blue sunshine keeper finishing up. Was surprised to see it fade so hard.
> 
> View attachment 4931270
> ...


Damn, that looks beautiful. What soil/nutrient system did you use, and what sort of pests did you encounter? I wonder about the SSDD male’s progeny outdoors but you’re making me have second thoughts…which I like.


----------



## Tomkno (Jun 26, 2021)

What's the deal with the LE's on Etsy, are they strains that aren't out yet or what. I apologise for the dumb question and I'm sure it's covered somewhere in this topic. Thanks!


----------



## ncali (Jun 26, 2021)

Tomkno said:


> What's the deal with the LE's on Etsy, are they strains that aren't out yet or what. I apologise for the dumb question and I'm sure it's covered somewhere in this topic. Thanks!


I forgot that sarcasm and nuance do not exist on the internet. Please excuse me.

I think they're feebies/tester category type seeds. Not typically stuff that's for sale. More give aways and / or untested stuff


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jun 26, 2021)

Looking for a pack of Blue Sunshine. Anyone wanting to trade ?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jun 27, 2021)

jp68 said:


> interested in all 3 of those. Chem 91 is in the works currently


I forgot to mention the lemon lassi and skunk hashplant also. All 5 are extremely hardy I went through a lot of stuff before I decided what would go outside these 5 from bodhi stood out: chem 91 x ssdd, lemon lassi, laughing lemon, skunk hp, jager hp. They all love kelp/neem/karanja teas. And also that soapnut tonic from mountain botanicals. I just sexed out some new bodhi strains female for fantasy island, golden triangle, rolling thunder, rainbow serpent, air guitar. Can’t wait to let those grow out now and eventually to flower. But one thing at a time….. have a good day everyone


----------



## Tomkno (Jun 27, 2021)

ncali said:


> I forgot that sarcasm and nuance do not exist on the internet. Please excuse me.
> 
> I think they're feebies/tester category type seeds. Not typically stuff that's for sale. More give aways and / or untested stuff


Not exactly sure about the sarcasm and nuance, I honestly don't know what you mean, but thanks, I do appreciate the clarification in the second paragraph.


----------



## Token Dankies (Jun 27, 2021)

Dumb question but I figure this is the place to ask. Is Bodhi Seeds and Green Bodhi the same person or operation?


----------



## mindriot (Jun 27, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Dumb question but I figure this is the place to ask. Is Bodhi Seeds and Green Bodhi the same person or operation?


 No, different people


----------



## Token Dankies (Jun 27, 2021)

mindriot said:


> No, different people


Thank you for replying, kinda confusing cause I fell out of the game for a while but was following green bodhi and just didn't seem like he had the same affect as bodhi so I had to ask before buyin anything.


----------



## copkilller (Jun 27, 2021)

mountain temple

random freebie, photogenic and gassy, not bodhi


----------



## Lovefrog (Jun 27, 2021)

to whoever managed to snag that pack of Appalachian super skunk on strainly before i did..

please god make f2s


----------



## 2seepictures (Jun 27, 2021)

Approx week 7 

*Space Monkey* ( GG4 / pine pheno)



*Sunshine Daydream* (Bubbashine pheno) - excuse the dog hair

Pretty much is spot on match with Bodhi's description of the 10% bubbashine pheno.

_"10% Bubba/Blue Moonshine pheno tighter kushy nuggy dreamy pheno"

"bubbashine smells of hot buttered blueberry muffins and kush, grows like a big og covered in crystals, and has an amazing potent warm snuggly euphoric pain relieving effect,especially good for nerve pain."

"Think buttery kushy blueberry muffins with coffee"_


----------



## El Verdugo (Jun 27, 2021)

First off I'd like to thank Everyone who has contributed to this thread.... the good , the bad and the hermies . It all helped me decide to explore Bodhi. Looking for 6 girls to grow out. Got 5 Bing, 5 Lavender Jack and 6 Old Soul!


----------



## copkilller (Jun 27, 2021)

El Verdugo said:


> First off I'd like to thank Everyone who has contributed to this thread.... the good , the bad and the hermies . It all helped me decide to explore Bodhi. Looking for 6 girls to grow out. Got 5 Bing, 5 Lavender Jack and 6 Old Soul!View attachment 4931642


lavender jack sounds so good, i bumped a old soul today and it started smelling amazing in the room, and i was like "where is this smell coming from" old soul smells amazingly good


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 28, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Thank you for replying, kinda confusing cause I fell out of the game for a while but was following green bodhi and just didn't seem like he had the same affect as bodhi so I had to ask before buyin anything.


They are absolutely different people. Bodhi is the type of breeder/person who is (by all reports) genuinely nice and puts out so much good karma there's no surprise how much positive energy comes back to him. I have only ever heard of one breeder having beef with Bodhi, and as I recall that was over a dispute about Snow Lotus and the Blockhead bx strain. That breeder has sycophants on IG, so once in a while you'll find one of them spewing hate in comments about Bodhi too.

Green Bodhi.....is not the same. In my experience, he's very much a guy who preaches peace, love, karma, nature, etc. but also doesn't much mind spreading unfounded rumors or spewing vitriol on IG, so long as he's painted in a good light.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 28, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Green Bodhi.....is not the same. In my experience, he's very much a guy who preaches peace, love, karma, nature, etc. but also doesn't much mind spreading unfounded rumors or spewing vitriol on IG, so long as he's painted in a good light.


Green Bodhi is self-admittedly not a breeder and has been a total jackass in our interactions. I think the green just stands for money. Dude acts like he’s 5. I hope he finds peace, but I don’t see that happening this lifetime.

Aruba line is easily some of the coolest looking plants!! Can’t wait to see what the flowers look and feel like.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jun 28, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> …..I put a couple cherry queens, one dla4, a few lazy lightning, and a pair of time bandit ladies in the ground….


You will love the Time Bandits i think. I havent tried the other strains. Almost zero stretch in flower, tight nodes, not a big yielder imho but frosty, chunky, potent very very nice OG X Afghan effects. Tippity-top shelf flower you shall have.
Do yourself a favor and make clones.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jun 28, 2021)

Final week for these Granola Funk ladies. Then it’s a little break before jumping into next round. Leaning towards popping an entire pack of Kodama. I really wanna see how the Lush parent expresses itself.


----------



## YardG (Jun 29, 2021)

Thanks for watching it for me? I wondered if there was some mention or something but had other things going on so didn't bother watching.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jun 29, 2021)

Picked up a cut of Pine Soul this morning. Did not see that coming. Stoked. Gonna have to see what I can find about her. Added Chile Verde, Paris OG, Legend OG, GMO, and Gushers to the stable for the hell of it too. Gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jun 29, 2021)

So of my two Space Monkey plants, one isstraight-up Pine Sol scented and the other had an adhesive/coffee/grapey/musty sort of scent to it.


----------



## XtraGood (Jun 29, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> View attachment 4932669


I was hoping for Osbourne, that's not the Ozzy I got:


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jun 29, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> _Double-checks to see if this is still the Bodhi thread. _
> 
> Not saying this wasn't cool to see....but I'm not sure how relevant this is to the Bodhi thread. That said, Conan O'Brien was a writer for both SNL & The Simpsons...I *highly *doubt this was his first time smoking pot--just his first time on live recorded TV.


You’re right in its minor relevance. Since i cant delete the post, i “reported” it to the admin so maybe they can remove it.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jun 29, 2021)

Picked up some Space Monkey from a dispensary in OKC. It's got a nice buzz to it despite my suspicion the grower didn't get the best of it.


----------



## Boosky (Jun 29, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Picked up some Space Monkey from a dispensary in OKC. It's got a nice buzz to it despite my suspicion the grower didn't get the best of it.


When growing for the masses, they rarely get the best of it. Just my experience.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 29, 2021)

I'm bout to cream my pants. Apple fritter has my curiosity but....... the chem 91 VA cut im going to aquire has me unable to fall asleep. S1 AND A BODHI CHUCK I HOPE IN MY NEAR FUTURE!!! Yes of course I'll post pics! Fucking happy!

Excuse my shitty pic I just drenched the beds 20 min before this pic. Day 50. Some light colors happening as we NEAR week 8.
Not looking to shabby but I should have amended and not been lazy this round. O well next round I'll have a mix ready. For my room running at 91F last few days and high 80s last few weeks I think I'm doing ok. Looking like I'll still hit my lazy minimum of 2 elbows a light.


----------



## CWF (Jun 29, 2021)

Looking for a pack or 2 of Blue Sunshine ... usual suspects are out of stock... was this a one-time deal? I'd appreciate a pm if available.


----------



## raytizzle (Jun 30, 2021)

Space Monkey. 3 Phenos. Day 42 of flower. Its been hot and I cant keep my res cool enough. Should I buy large ice packs and switch them out daily?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 30, 2021)

CWF said:


> Looking for a pack or 2 of Blue Sunshine ... usual suspects are out of stock... was this a one-time deal? I'd appreciate a pm if available.


I don't think this was listed as limited. It's been a bit since seed banks got a Bodhi restock, though. That said, I think restocks are at least in part based on what Mr B digs out of his seed fridge and lists for ordering.


----------



## sadboy92 (Jun 30, 2021)

CWF said:


> Looking for a pack or 2 of Blue Sunshine ... usual suspects are out of stock... was this a one-time deal? I'd appreciate a pm if available.


There was at least 1 restock after the original release, so I expect it will be restocked again at some point in the future...I hope so anyway.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 30, 2021)

SSDD Reversed.

Sometimes a guy/gal's just gotta go 


I used STS. The flowers are opening, but no jizz is dropping. Has anybody dealt with this before? I plan to pluck flowers, dry them, then put them in a grinder, ala @Useful Seeds. Do you think the female bits on he/she will produce seeds? I have a willing mother-to-be all ready!

Thanks for any help.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 30, 2021)

CWF said:


> Looking for a pack or 2 of Blue Sunshine ... usual suspects are out of stock... was this a one-time deal? I'd appreciate a pm if available.


Everything out there is old stock and will not be restocked unless a bank has some hidden stash or it pops up on strainly. Last packs sold out around February of this year from what I saw. No more new Blue sunshine. Hopefully someone in the group f2s. Eventually I will, but I have much less space than most

Edit: unless Bodhi has more in the fridge* 
It’s my understanding the ssdd male used is no longer living


----------



## 2seepictures (Jun 30, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> SSDD Reversed.
> 
> Sometimes a guy/gal's just gotta go
> View attachment 4933803View attachment 4933804View attachment 4933805
> ...


Not sure this is relevant or just an issue relating to reversal in your case but I've had some Dj Short Blueberry F6 or F7s that didn't produce any pollen about 15 years ago. I assume it was due to (my) bad selection of an already excessively inbred line. Drying and pulverising didn't work either for me when I tried it. DJ's Blue Moonshine being in the Bubbashine just made me think of it. Hopefully it works out for you and you do get some viable pollen, I intend to attempt a reversal on my SSDD mother at some point in time as well.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 30, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Everything out there is old stock and will not be restocked unless a bank has some hidden stash or it pops up on strainly. Last packs sold out around February of this year from what I saw. No more new Blue sunshine.


Unless you have some insight into the seed stock in Bodhi's fridge, this declaration isn't necessarily accurate.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 30, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Unless you have some insight into the seed stock in Bodhi's fridge, this declaration isn't necessarily accurate.


I would absolutely love to be wrong


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jun 30, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> SSDD Reversed.
> 
> Sometimes a guy/gal's just gotta go
> View attachment 4933803View attachment 4933804View attachment 4933805
> ...


Dude, flush your toilet.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 30, 2021)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Dude, flush your toilet.


I saw that and at first had the same reaction; but realized he is using it for watering so that’s just runoff. Actually a “clean” way to do it lol


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jun 30, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> There was at least 1 restock after the original release, so I expect it will be restocked again at some point in the future...I hope so anyway.


I think a bodhi exchange/trade thread would be benificial if it was allowed. Any interest in that ?


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jun 30, 2021)

i0dineAlf said:


> I think a bodhi exchange/trade thread would be benificial if it was allowed. Any interest in that ?


Everyone would love that. But until things change legally so it would be “legally safe” for RIU, Strainly is currently one of the available places for trading (or buying) beans with other collectors. Its not as convenient as a “trading thread” but its a resource.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 30, 2021)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Dude, flush your toilet.


Ha, ha, when it's yellow, let it mellow. When it's brown, flush it down!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 30, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I saw that and at first had the same reaction; but realized he is using it for watering so that’s just runoff. Actually a “clean” way to do it lol


At least someone got it, lol!


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jun 30, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Not sure this is relevant or just an issue relating to reversal in your case but I've had some Dj Short Blueberry F6 or F7s that didn't produce any pollen about 15 years ago. I assume it was due to (my) bad selection of an already excessively inbred line. Drying and pulverising didn't work either for me when I tried it. DJ's Blue Moonshine being in the Bubbashine just made me think of it. Hopefully it works out for you and you do get some viable pollen, I intend to attempt a reversal on my SSDD mother at some point in time as well.


I tried before with SSDD, twice. And, like you, nada. This is a stellar F1, best I've had out of 6 or 7 packs. I don't care much for keeping clones, but I will keep this one til I get this right!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jun 30, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> At least someone got it, lol!


I said gross, then saw the metal shelf on the toilet.


FlakeyFoont said:


> Ha, ha, when it's yellow, let it mellow. When it's brown, flush it down!


Someone else also remembers the droughts of 70’s and 80’s.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 30, 2021)

i0dineAlf said:


> I think a bodhi exchange/trade thread would be benificial if it was allowed. Any interest in that ?


RIU doesn't allow any trading, gifting, exchanging, selling, etc. 

See admin's comment here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/post-15556174


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 30, 2021)

this is what happened when crossing instant karma with loompa headband x wookie...


----------



## Hotshotmaple (Jun 30, 2021)

Happy to see something on snow monkey, working on 8 myself right now. Haven't found much info on them in my searches


----------



## Moka_Pot (Jun 30, 2021)

Hotshotmaple said:


> Happy to see something on snow monkey, working on 8 myself right now. Haven't found much info on them in my searchesView attachment 4934075


Got a couple of those packs as freebies with JBC 4/20 sale


----------



## YardG (Jun 30, 2021)

^^ Snow Monkey, AFAIK, are new freebies as of this year? Probably explains the lack of reports (if I'm actually right). I have one going, though it ran into a bit of a "Grown by an idiot" issue the other day when someone who shall remain nameless sprayed an overly strong soap mixture on it and burned the leaf edges a bunch in a number of places. Should recover just fine.


----------



## jp68 (Jun 30, 2021)

Hoodies just shipped . Drum roll........


----------



## sadboy92 (Jun 30, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Everything out there is old stock and will not be restocked unless a bank has some hidden stash or it pops up on strainly. Last packs sold out around February of this year from what I saw. No more new Blue sunshine. Hopefully someone in the group f2s. Eventually I will, but I have much less space than most
> 
> Edit: unless Bodhi has more in the fridge*
> It’s my understanding the ssdd male used is no longer living


Just snagged a solitary pack of Mendo Sunshine today from an official bodhi distributor...so yes it can happen.


----------



## jp68 (Jun 30, 2021)

Id be happy with an ssdd cross


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 30, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Id be happy with an ssdd cross


there are 3 baba kush and 21 sunshine queen left at GLG


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 30, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Just snagged a solitary pack of Mendo Sunshine today from an official bodhi distributor...so yes it can happen.


That’s awesome. Was it just a random restock or do you typically reach out and ask? There are several I wish I could find (orange sunshine being one)


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 1, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> That’s awesome. Was it just a random restock or do you typically reach out and ask? There are several I wish I could find (orange sunshine being one)


Orange and pink sunshine used to be all the rage on Dead lot.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 1, 2021)

My state went legal today!


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 1, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> My state went legal today!


Me too!!! Stress levels got knocked down a bit once the clock hit midnight last night. Took a bong hit on my front stoop and it felt great!!!!

anddddd I got my tracking for my hoodie! Can’t wait to see what goodies I get with it.


----------



## sadboy92 (Jul 1, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> That’s awesome. Was it just a random restock or do you typically reach out and ask? There are several I wish I could find (orange sunshine being one)


No idea, but get this: the same seedbank apparently put up 1 of each of Mendo Sunshine, Laughing Lemon, Silver Sunshine, and Purple NL2 (and maybe more but if they're gone now then idk).
Kinda bummed I only grabbed the Mendo Sunshine, but I've spent *way too much this month alone*.

It's BDSC...have fun.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 1, 2021)

7 Lemon Wookie v2 have hit the Viva Sauna for planting Saturday.

My 2 Babylon Buster at 31 days are putting on a show, big and vigorous Sativa learners. Hope my small containers and my mix can keep up. I do supplement with a top dress at 4 weeks as well as compost tea and weak feeding tea. These girls look like a fun ride.

2 Bing making pistils at 11 days, fairly bushy and compact, leaves much wider than the Babylon Buster girls.

4 Lazy Lightning left in veg up potted, 2 are on the runty/mutant side and 2 more normal and twice as big but Iron or Sulfur deficiencies. Just up potted to hot mix yesterday. First go with LL was just as painful in veg. Good high but no fun getting there.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 1, 2021)

In celebration of freedom; here are two Space Monkey in 15 gallon earthboxes. I used Green’s Probiotic method for the first time and couldn’t be happier with the results.


----------



## unomas (Jul 1, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> In celebration of freedom; here are two Space Monkey in 15 gallon earthboxes. I used Green’s Probiotic method for the first time and couldn’t be happier with the results.


Looking good! What’s Green’s method?


----------



## sadboy92 (Jul 1, 2021)

unomas said:


> Looking good! What’s Green’s method?







__





GREEN'S PROBIOTIC METHOD


Welcome everyone!!! In this thread I will explain what and how probiotics is/works, and a step by step on how I grow for anyone interested! I'll start off by saying I've never seen any organic method that gives this level of amazing results, with the absolute least amount of work, compared to...



www.rollitup.org





Sounds pretty dank


----------



## copkilller (Jul 1, 2021)

old souls are getting big, tall and heavy and super dense, reminding me of cluster funk, the best smelling ones are "sweet pine" i guess. nevermind the burned leaves i just found out i have a insane bug infestation in my soil that was probably going on the whole time, hopefully lesson learned


----------



## SYZ (Jul 2, 2021)

Neroli 91 now chopped at 85 days. Milky trichs with the odd amber and starting to spit nanas.


----------



## SYZ (Jul 2, 2021)

...and her smaller, chemmy smelling sister:


----------



## SYZ (Jul 2, 2021)

A few poorly-grown Soul Mate that took offence to mid-bloom feed issues. A flash-dried sample smoked smooth so I think they've finished alright but will run cuts in soil to see what what they're really capable of. 

This one's very loud and sweet - bubblegum, candy floss, lavender, grapefruit, skunky notes:




This one's more skunk, coffee, spice and earth:


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 2, 2021)

SYZ said:


> A few poorly-grown Soul Mate that took offence to mid-bloom feed issues. A flash-dried sample smoked smooth so I think they've finished alright but will run cuts in soil to see what what they're really capable of.
> 
> This one's very loud and sweet - bubblegum, candy floss, lavender, grapefruit, skunky notes:
> View attachment 4934899
> ...


If I may be so bold, try dialing back your nutes. Your plants always look overdriven, just a bit. Your quality will be higher if you err on the side of less than more. I mean no offense, please take the suggestion with a grain of salt.


----------



## SYZ (Jul 2, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> If I may be so bold, try dialing back your nutes. Your plants always look overdriven, just a bit. Your quality will be higher if you err on the side of less than more. I mean no offense, please take the suggestion with a grain of salt.


No offence taken, I appreciate the feedback. They've had a rough time of it. I've been using a drip system in coco and had issues with feed that was highly unstable in the tank (splitting and rising pH) and feed lines that should have been changed long before now. Input was never over 1.2 EC, no dry backs and yet the run-off was reaching over 1.6 EC at times. When I changed back to my usual nutes 4 weeks from the end, the run-off issue was resolved. 

This run has been a nightmare really, felt out of control and I'm amazed some of the plants have finished well. I'm going back to organics and look forward to running some of these again and keeping them happier!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 2, 2021)

Arizer Air with a load of Old Soul,.........Good Morning World!


----------



## Jmann89 (Jul 2, 2021)

Outside Grow 2021 Greenhouse.







youtube.com





I threw my girls in a greenhouse this year in Michigan. Like 45 min from Ohio. The green house has done wonders and from my friends that have been growing here long than me says it helps them stay out longer to finish flowering. I used 55 gal pots and have a couple that are 6’5- 7’ so far.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 2, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Arizer Air with a load of Old Soul,.........Good Morning World!


Hippy Speedball of choice this morning is French Roast and Space Monkey. Wake Up!


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 2, 2021)

Jabbas Stash @ 74 days. I think she's about ready to harvest but I'm sometimes impatient when I have other plants ready to flower and taking up veg space. Buds feel very dense, she has some earthy/hash/coffee smells going on.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Jul 2, 2021)

[QUOTE="
I threw my girls in a greenhouse this year in Michigan. Like 45 min from Ohio. The green house has done wonders and from my friends that have been growing here long than me says it helps them stay out longer to finish flowering. I used 55 gal pots and have a couple that are 6’5- 7’ so far.
[/QUOTE]
Are you worried about running out of room. It seems like a lot of veg growth still coming?


----------



## Jmann89 (Jul 2, 2021)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> [QUOTE="
> I threw my girls in a greenhouse this year in Michigan. Like 45 min from Ohio. The green house has done wonders and from my friends that have been growing here long than me says it helps them stay out longer to finish flowering. I used 55 gal pots and have a couple that are 6’5- 7’ so far.


Are you worried about running out of room. It seems like a lot of veg growth still coming?
[/QUOTE]
Nah bc I placed them on cinder blocks so as they grow I can raise the house. I did purchase a second greenhouse to give them arm room tho.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Jul 2, 2021)

I received my order from Miss Bodhi today:





I chose the zip-up hoodie. It's very comfortable.

This purple Afghan hashplant has me intrigued. When I am able to get to them, I'll likely run them concurrently with Useful's DLA 5 x chocolate diesel.


----------



## GrowrNotaShowr (Jul 2, 2021)

mr. childs said:


> cool creek gsc x pleiadian love nest, tempted to bring them in to sex them then pluck out the males...
> View attachment 4334970
> silver mountain x pleiadian love nest, just left a branch on the ground last fall due to laziness, and this is the rewardView attachment 4334971
> that lone one by itself doesnt resemble the others. i have yet to figure out what its leaning to.
> ...


I just landed a pack of silver mountain x pleidian love nest. Is that the strain you have un the picks above? I'm trying to learn if these are photo or auto before I start my grow.


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 2, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> I received my order from Miss Bodhi today:
> 
> View attachment 4935047
> 
> ...


Very cool, my only experience with his purple unicorn was RKU but I'm sure you'll find some unique terps and probably some fat baseball bat top buds.


----------



## copkilller (Jul 2, 2021)

I need help with this infestation, my plants are mid-flower and not doing good, there is hundreds of bugs in every one of my pots, especially in the top dress, i see 3 different types of bugs, round glossy transparent ones, small white cat hair worms or larvas, and very small fast crawling grey ones

i tried my best to film it, if you find the kindness in your heart to look at the video and tell me what yall think.

*https://youtu.be/gwRpN00AF8s *

I gave 'em very concentrated neem oil spray first day i seen the bugs, next day no difference so i dried the pots out, and yesterday a full dose "doctor zymes" soil drench, but that didn't do anything yet, all the bugs are as happy as ever


----------



## ncali (Jul 2, 2021)

KiS organics - Russet/root aphids

This helped me, friend. Part of my pest plan now. I hope it's useful.

I'm no expert in diagnosis of bug types, but there are explanations of identification of the types of insects and aphids are briefly covered in this video also.


----------



## 2seepictures (Jul 2, 2021)

copkilller said:


> I need help with this infestation, my plants are mid-flower and not doing good, there is hundreds of bugs in every one of my pots, especially in the top dress, i see 3 different types of bugs, round glossy transparent ones, small white cat hair worms or larvas, and very small fast crawling grey ones
> 
> i tried my best to film it, if you find the kindness in your heart to look at the video and tell me what yall think.
> 
> ...


In my opinion those are mites. Not root aphids. Most likely mold mites such as Tyrophagus. They feed on fungus in the soil and can also potentially be a pest and spread fungal disease to roots which have been chewed on by fungus gnat larvae.




I didn't see the faster bugs but possibly Hypoaspis Miles, a natural predator of fungus gnat larvae as well as mold/bulb mites. Hypoaspis Miles come packed with Tyrophagus putrescentiae as a food sources when you order them.



The worms I didn't see in the video but are probably fungus gnat larvae, easy to identify if they are clear and have a black head.




Edit : neem will do nothing to these mites. You could try Spinosad or Beauveria bassiana (entomopathogenic fungi), but nematodes (Steinernema feltiae) as well as Hypoaspis Miles or Stratiolaelaps scimitus Womersley are probably your best options.

2nd Edit : Closer look I definitely see fungus gnat larvae.


3rd Edit :

These links may be of interest as well as reading about Tyrophagus putrescentiae. No clue exactly what type of mite you have, maybe an entomologist could provide some insight. I wouldn't be surprised if you inspected your drainage holes with magnification and saw mites on the roots as well. In favorable environmental conditions you will even potentially see them on your foliage. I'm sure some people will disagree but I'd say they are absolutely a pest even if they are just a mold mite rather than bulb mite. Not really an issue if there is a healthy predator population (nematodes + Hypoaspis) controlling them.





How To Control Bulb Mites


Rhizoglyphus echinopus, Rhizoglyphus robini Common pests of greenhouses and nurseries, bulb mites primarily attack stored ornamental bulbs or ornamental crops in greenhouses. They have recently been found by hemp and cannabis cultivators, which may pose a threat to crop productivity. According...



www.arbico-organics.com









Natural Controls for Bulb Mites & similar soil pests


When present, Bulb mites are usually in groups or colonies. All developmental stages are present throughout the year. The number of eggs produced by female bulb mites varies widely with the host plant, host plant quality and temperature. Some species can lay more than 400 eggs, with an upper...



www.everwoodfarm.com


----------



## DieselNuts (Jul 2, 2021)

I alternate throughout the season with Capt. Jacks Dead Bug spray 





Amazon.com : Bonide (BND253) - Captain Jack's Dead Bug Brew, Insecticide/Pesticide Concentrate (32 oz.), Brown/A : Home Pest Repellents : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : Bonide (BND253) - Captain Jack's Dead Bug Brew, Insecticide/Pesticide Concentrate (32 oz.), Brown/A : Home Pest Repellents : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com





and Monterey bt Spray ever week








Monterey Garden Insect Spray with Spinosad LG6135 - The Home Depot


Monterey Garden insect spray. The newest agricultural active to be introduced into the homeowner market. Controls a wide range of insects. Fast acting.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## DieselNuts (Jul 2, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> My state went legal today!


Find a new smoke spot too celebrate!! Yippeee


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 2, 2021)

@2seepictures nailed it.
I would add that most of what you see is beneficial, and the hypoaspis miles is likely proliferated due to the fungus gnats. Run some bti and green root cleaner in sequence with your efforts. None of these will hurt the beneficial bugs either. Root aphids don’t spend much time off of the roots and move very slow.


----------



## copkilller (Jul 2, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> In my opinion those are mites. Not root aphids. Most likely mold mites such as Tyrophagus. They feed on fungus in the soil and can also potentially be a pest and spread fungal disease to roots which have been chewed on by fungus gnat larvae.
> View attachment 4935143
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot man, i know this is not a plant problem thread, i ordered the nematodes you mentioned, in case i can't find any by tomorrow, and i have ladybugs on the way i'm going to use if i find they can help, also i just angerly sprayed the top of the soil with super concentrated spinosad

thanks for sharing the two websites i'll read more into it when i'm off work, at least most of my plants are developed enough that if i can't make it till the end and have to harvest early i'll still get plenty of great weed

oh yeah, i really don't think i have fungus gnats larvas, i see like 1 flying gnat a week, and there is hundreds of thousands of almost microscopic "worms" they look like transparent cat hair, super super skinny


----------



## DieselNuts (Jul 2, 2021)

GreenHighlander said:


> On the subject of Strawberry Milk I can say that the lone female of Loompa's Headband x Strawberry milk tester I ran last round is in my top 5 that I have grown , ever. Was nothing special to look at , doesn't yield very heavy , and is very finicky , but the potency and quality of the high are incredible. Reminds me a lot of Sour Diesel .
> 
> Haven't posted here other then bitching for quite awhile so here is what I have going Bodhi wise.
> 
> ...


How did the seed making go?


----------



## Roguedawg (Jul 2, 2021)

Fungus gnat larvae and mites, i dont know genus and species but those mites are in every peat potting soil i have ever seen, pro mix sunshine mix etc. I quit peat 20 yrs ago, and in my opinion it should only be used outside.


----------



## 2seepictures (Jul 2, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Thanks a lot man, i know this is not a plant problem thread, i ordered the nematodes you mentioned, in case i can't find any by tomorrow, and i have ladybugs on the way i'm going to use if i find they can help, also i just angerly sprayed the top of the soil with super concentrated spinosad
> 
> thanks for sharing the two websites i'll read more into it when i'm off work, at least most of my plants are developed enough that if i can't make it till the end and have to harvest early i'll still get plenty of great weed
> 
> oh yeah, i really don't think i have fungus gnats larvas, i see like 1 flying gnat a week, and there is hundreds of thousands of almost microscopic "worms" they look like transparent cat hair, super super skinny


The thing to keep in mind about nematodes is they are very temperature, moisture and light sensitive. Make sure you read up on proper application for best results. I don't want to promote any specific companies but some are more reputable than others when it comes to shipping and vitality of stock. They definitely should come packed with enough ice packs to keep them cool and most likely be sent overnight or next day to ensure survival. Nematodes listed from an Amazon warehouse will be as effective as snake oil.

Ladybug larvae (the larvae are the bio-control more than adults) may possibly help if you have the mites on the foliage but a predatory mite will be much more effective (different species for both foliar and soil uses). I believe Amblyseius cucumeris would be the go-to choice for this type of mite on foliage, but shouldn't be necessary. Typically these mites aren't really a foliar pest but seeing them on your leaves can be an indication of a serious population imbalance in your soil. It's just my opinion but in my experience regardless of the pest, lady bugs (imported at least) are almost never an effective control. Lacewings, Predatory mites, and predatory wasps are all much more effective for pests in the foliage.

On the subject of fungus gnat larvae, it's possible you do have fungus gnat larvae and a natural predator is controlling them before they pupate. Fungus gnats and mold mites go hand in hand as well, and the mites can even hitch a ride into your garden via intruding fungus gnats. They both thrive in the same environmental conditions as well. As for the tiny microscopic worms, it's possible you're seeing nematodes as well, but I did see at least a few fungus gnat larvae in your video. You might be right about them not being fungus gnats, but populations can take off rapidly so just because you saw only a few fungus gnats before doesn't mean you aren't about to see a lot. Regardless, good luck and hope you get it figured out!


Keeping it Bodhi related :

*Space Monkey* around week 8



*Sunshine Daydream*


----------



## copkilller (Jul 2, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> The thing to keep in mind about nematodes is they are very temperature, moisture and light sensitive. Make sure you read up on proper application for best results. I don't want to promote any specific companies but some are more reputable than others when it comes to shipping and vitality of stock. They definitely should come packed with enough ice packs to keep them cool and most likely be sent overnight or next day to ensure survival. Nematodes listed from an Amazon warehouse will be as effective as snake oil.
> 
> Ladybug larvae (the larvae are the bio-control more than adults) may possibly help if you have the mites on the foliage but a predatory mite will be much more effective (different species for both foliar and soil uses). I believe Amblyseius cucumeris would be the go-to choice for this type of mite on foliage, but shouldn't be necessary. Typically these mites aren't really a foliar pest but seeing them on your leaves can be an indication of a serious population imbalance in your soil. It's just my opinion but in my experience regardless of the pest, lady bugs (imported at least) are almost never an effective control. Lacewings, Predatory mites, and predatory wasps are all much more effective for pests in the foliage.
> 
> ...


Yeah good advice man i would not buy this on Amazon

i don't see anything on the foliage or flying around it's all in the soil, and i think the "tiny worms" are nematodes (comparing to google images)

here's mountain temple #23


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 2, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Thanks a lot man, i know this is not a plant problem thread, i ordered the nematodes you mentioned, in case i can't find any by tomorrow, and i have ladybugs on the way i'm going to use if i find they can help, also i just angerly sprayed the top of the soil with super concentrated spinosad
> 
> thanks for sharing the two websites i'll read more into it when i'm off work, at least most of my plants are developed enough that if i can't make it till the end and have to harvest early i'll still get plenty of great weed
> 
> oh yeah, i really don't think i have fungus gnats larvas, i see like 1 flying gnat a week, and there is hundreds of thousands of almost microscopic "worms" they look like transparent cat hair, super super skinny


flush your soil before you add the nematodes. that spinosad will kill most likely kill the nematodes (my guess, not fact). I only saw 2 gnats in like 1.5 years. they were def in my soil the entire time. Hydro stores/nurseries tend to have nematodes. they seem to work, but you need rich soil. wet soil brings gnats so it's a delicate balance to keep the nematodes alive. I added lady bugs recently. spilled the container and had way too many inside. I had my daughter take them all outside and let them go. You only need a few in there. nematodes every 2 weeks, then monthly after you get your soil/them dialed.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 2, 2021)

GrowrNotaShowr said:


> I just landed a pack of silver mountain x pleidian love nest. Is that the strain you have un the picks above? I'm trying to learn if these are photo or auto before I start my grow.


photoperiod, created outdoors


----------



## jp68 (Jul 2, 2021)

Dla5 seems like it has followers and gamey funky sounds good if i can score a mom leaner
. Worthy and i get a hoodie even though its sauna conditions here currently


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 2, 2021)

mr. childs said:


> photoperiod, created outdoors


”mountain love nest” sounds like a nice (mental) vacation destination; or a rock n roll group.


----------



## jackgonza (Jul 2, 2021)

And the dad has chemD. So the funk is strong in this one


----------



## copkilller (Jul 2, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> In my opinion those are mites. Not root aphids. Most likely mold mites such as Tyrophagus. They feed on fungus in the soil and can also potentially be a pest and spread fungal disease to roots which have been chewed on by fungus gnat larvae.
> View attachment 4935143
> 
> 
> ...


i just found a bag of this in my house and it really worked well to kill insane infestation of fungus gnats last time i used it, it's going in


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 3, 2021)

^^^^ that be what I use as well.... gooooood shit!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 3, 2021)

7 Lemon Wookie v2 hit the dirt in red Solos. 4 with tails and one cracked, hoping for the best. Nice hybreed that carries Lemon G taste and smell through flower, drying, curing and vaping or smoking.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jul 3, 2021)

copkilller said:


> i just found a bag of this in my house and it really worked well to kill insane infestation of fungus gnats last time i used it, it's going in
> View attachment 4935373



the gnatrol is BTi which i saw a few people recommend and should work well. The mites look to me like strateolaeps (sp?) formerly hypoaspis miles, i love it when i see them crawling everywhere... ive released them to control fungus gnat larvae (the clear worms crawling around) that got out of control in my soil mixes, once they are in there they seem to check and balance with the fungus gnat larvae... in truth just letting the soil surface dry out will usually rid most of the fungus gnat outbreaks and they wont usually damage a large plant (over watering itself probably does the actual damage). However, fungus gnat larvae will decimate germinating seed populations and since you're a bodhi head, you probably wont want those stupid things eating your two day old seed plants. Good luck, im getting some BT today to try and prevent borers from getting into any of my colas this year.


----------



## sadboy92 (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 3, 2021)

DieselNuts said:


> How did the seed making go?


It didn't go at all . The pollen wasn't viable by the time I used it . Cant win em all I guess .

Cheers


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 3, 2021)

Mailbox was FILLED with sunshine today!! Top 3 came from BDSC from my order 2 days ago. Bottom came with my LE hoodie. This is a gift to myself for being legal now.


----------



## Lovefrog (Jul 3, 2021)

Judging from this photo (I believe?) of the DLA 5 mom from bodhi's instagram, I think you anyone that has the space to f2 or s1 the LE pack definitely should - would be setting themselves up to find some very unique, purple, funked out afghani heat..


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 3, 2021)

So what’s up with the DLA5? I can’t find much info on it. The PUf3 sounds good though.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 3, 2021)

Lovefrog said:


> View attachment 4935779
> Judging from this photo (I believe?) of the DLA 5 mom from bodhi's instagram, I think you anyone that has the space to f2 or s1 the LE pack definitely should - would be setting themselves up to find some very unique, purple, funked out afghani heat..


Looks like the Aruba I’m growing out. Very cool. Thanks!


----------



## Lovefrog (Jul 3, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> So what’s up with the DLA5? I can’t find much info on it. The PUf3 sounds good though.



this is what my googling came up - user "Coastal" from the zlabs thread sharing some insight. It also intrigues me that it was made with a PU F3, while only the F1 and F5 were available to the public (to my knowledge). Wonder what differences he was selecting for, and what the respective males were like 
edit: nvm, there actually were a bunch of crosses made with the f3 - Cherry Unicorn, Unicorn Milk, Purple nl#2.. etc so strictly a breeding selection it seems


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 3, 2021)

Chemical Death Funk sounds like a fantastic band name. Thanks for the info. Sounds like DLA5 was the best of the DLAs


----------



## ncali (Jul 3, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> Chemical Death Funk sounds like a fantastic band name. Thanks for the info. Sounds like DLA5 was the best of the DLAs


I'm afraid to make f2s for the concern of smell control.

It will be done, I must work up the nerve first.


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 3, 2021)

ncali said:


> I'm afraid to make f2s for the concern of smell control.
> 
> It will be done, I must work up the nerve first.


Exactly what I’m looking for. Being in a legal state, I don’t need to worry about smell as much anymore. Time to get real weird with it.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 3, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> Mailbox was FILLED with sunshine today!! Top 3 came from BDSC from my order 2 days ago. Bottom came with my LE hoodie. This is a gift to myself for being legal now.
> View attachment 4935820


Did you get the freebie of chem 91 skunk va x omg because you didnt choose the freebie of womo or lazy lightening? Thx!


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 3, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Did you get the freebie of chem 91 skunk va x omg because you didnt choose the freebie of womo or lazy lightening? Thx!


I chose it because I’ve been wanting a skunky plant, and I’ve been wanting to get something with SSDD. Seemed like the perfect match for me.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Jul 3, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Did you get the freebie of chem 91 skunk va x omg because you didnt choose the freebie of womo or lazy lightening? Thx!








*Free full pack when you purchase 2 packs (while supplies last$


*Free full pack when you purchase 2 packs (while supplies last$




breedersdirectseedco.com





If you click on the drop down menu, it shows there are 13 different Bodhi freebies available.


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 3, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> *Free full pack when you purchase 2 packs (while supplies last$
> 
> 
> *Free full pack when you purchase 2 packs (while supplies last$
> ...


Wait a minute….. I chose the chem 91 skunk va x omg freebie, but received the chem91 skunk va x ssdd freebie instead. I just now noticed


----------



## gringocook (Jul 3, 2021)

Dread Bread reaching for the sky.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 3, 2021)

Does anybody have any idea when the next Bodhi drop should be expected? I'm excited to see what if any, Supernatural Selections the man has in store for us.
I hope everyone's staying healthy and safe!


----------



## SimpleBox (Jul 3, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Does anybody have any idea when the next Bodhi drop should be expected? I'm excited to see what if any, Supernatural Selections the man has in store for us.
> I hope everyone's staying healthy and safe!


It wouldn’t surprise me if it’s slow for awhile or if he takes a break. His family seems to be going through life things. Havent seen any testers posting in the thread either.

On a side note tho, curious to know what Bodhi packs you’ve run in the past or currently running.
Seems from your postings that you’ve bought lots of packs.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 3, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> It wouldn’t surprise me if it’s slow for awhile or if he takes a break. His family seems to be going through life things. Havent seen any testers posting in the thread either.
> 
> On a side note tho, curious to know what Bodhi packs you’ve run in the past or currently running.
> Seems from your postings that you’ve bought lots of packs.


I've bought too many, to be sure haha
I've run only a couple thus far; Gold Star x Snow Lotus, 1 Jungle Spice male, and some outdoor Lemon Lotus that fell pray to who knows what, but I only got 1 ratty leftover from that run. I ended up throwing it out.
I'm on hold growing until I finish home renovations. Hopefully back up and going in a month or so.

Edit: I've changed my ways on buying. Used to be, I'd try to grab 1 of as many new lines as I could. Now I play far more selective so I can buy 2 each of whatever I'm interested in.


----------



## jp68 (Jul 3, 2021)

So did a search on DLA5 with some random


Lovefrog said:


> View attachment 4935834
> this is what my googling came up - user "Coastal" from the zlabs thread sharing some insight. It also intrigues me that it was made with a PU F3, while only the F1 and F5 were available to the public (to my knowledge). Wonder what differences he was selecting for, and what the respective males were like
> edit: nvm, there actually were a bunch of crosses made with the f3 - Cherry Unicorn, Unicorn Milk, Purple nl#2.. etc so strictly a breeding selection it seems


F3 seemed to let the mom leaners come through pretty clearly from what little i know and thats if you found one. praying i get one with the dla5 cross AS I lost my whole pack of skva x ssdd so this pack is the last hope of getting some death funk in the kitchen


----------



## copkilller (Jul 3, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> In my opinion those are mites. Not root aphids. Most likely mold mites such as Tyrophagus. They feed on fungus in the soil and can also potentially be a pest and spread fungal disease to roots which have been chewed on by fungus gnat larvae.
> View attachment 4935143
> 
> 
> ...


99% sure what i have BULB MITES, supposed to be impossible to kill and hard with predators, they feed on roots, they are not good guys
i can't do much but throw away my soil and pots after harvest, clean and PREVENT in my next grow, i'm getting predators for my my clones in the other room that are not visually affected yet

i lot of my plants are looking like i'm going to get a good harvest either way but it sucks that i'm probably not going to get the full potential out of every pheno that i'm hunting, specially the dragon's blood that are getting absolutely huge buds, if i had to pick now i have a amazing smelling and chunky dense old soul

but this is probably my smallest mountain temple, man i love those


----------



## 2seepictures (Jul 3, 2021)

copkilller said:


> 99% sure what i have BULB MITES, supposed to be impossible to kill and hard with predators, they feed on roots, they are not good guys
> i can't do much but throw away my soil and pots after harvest, clean and PREVENT in my next grow, i'm getting predators for my my clones in the other room that are not visually affected yet
> 
> i lot of my plants are looking like i'm going to get a good harvest either way but it sucks that i'm probably not going to get the full potential out of every pheno that i'm hunting, specially the dragon's blood that are getting absolutely huge buds, if i had to pick now i have a amazing smelling and chunky dense old soul
> ...


Agreed that they are either bulb mites or just mold mites (not as big of a deal, but still a pest if populations aren't kept in check in my opinion), and not Hypoaspis. Hypoaspis are often times present and also feed on them, but one problem is the bulb mites also live in areas Hypoaspis don't prefer such as deep in the soil as well as on the stems and foliage. There isn't a lot of forum info out there on these mites and are almost always misdiagnosed as Hypoaspis miles or root aphids. Also be careful with seedlings, they will decimate an emerging seedling before the cotyledon can emerge.


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 3, 2021)

copkilller said:


> 99% sure what i have BULB MITES, supposed to be impossible to kill and hard with predators, they feed on roots, they are not good guys
> i can't do much but throw away my soil and pots after harvest, clean and PREVENT in my next grow, i'm getting predators for my my clones in the other room that are not visually affected yet
> 
> i lot of my plants are looking like i'm going to get a good harvest either way but it sucks that i'm probably not going to get the full potential out of every pheno that i'm hunting, specially the dragon's blood that are getting absolutely huge buds, if i had to pick now i have a amazing smelling and chunky dense old soul
> ...


For what its worth that plant still looks amazing


----------



## Booga (Jul 4, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> I chose it because I’ve been wanting a skunky plant, and I’ve been wanting to get something with SSDD. Seemed like the perfect match for me.


I picked the 91 skunk VA x omg for the same reason and as it turns out it's a chem 91 cut from a person with the screen name skunk VA.


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 4, 2021)

Booga said:


> I picked the 91 skunk VA x omg for the same reason and as it turns out it's a chem 91 cut from a person with the screen name skunk VA.


Yeah I got lost down the rabbit hole last night looking up chem history. Made me even more excited about running it. Sounds like the chem91 skunkva cut is the best of the chems. 









25 Years of Chem Dog | High Times


A quarter-century after its debut, HT’s senior cultivation editor investigates the origins of the strain that changed the game. That the work of his




hightimes.com


----------



## copkilller (Jul 4, 2021)

Bad Dawg freebies i got from great lakes
chem d x appolo


----------



## 2seepictures (Jul 4, 2021)

Best female Devil's HP out of the pack. Early impression and is subject to change with time.

1 week cure vaporized @ 355-360F.



*+* Above average potency but not extremely high.
*+ *Night time meds : Relaxing and functional. Puts me in a trance.

*-/+* Better than OG offerings at local dispensary, but probably not standout enough to be worthy of keeping. 
*-/+* Smell of the vapor is extremely strong, but taste isn't that intense.

*-* Average smell.
*-* Low Calyx to Leaf ratio


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 4, 2021)

copkilller said:


> 99% sure what i have BULB MITES, supposed to be impossible to kill and hard with predators, they feed on roots, they are not good guys
> i can't do much but throw away my soil and pots after harvest, clean and PREVENT in my next grow, i'm getting predators for my my clones in the other room that are not visually affected yet
> 
> i lot of my plants are looking like i'm going to get a good harvest either way but it sucks that i'm probably not going to get the full potential out of every pheno that i'm hunting, specially the dragon's blood that are getting absolutely huge buds, if i had to pick now i have a amazing smelling and chunky dense old soul
> ...


Did you take cuts of everything before you put them into flower?


----------



## SimpleBox (Jul 4, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Does anybody have any idea when the next Bodhi drop should be expected? I'm excited to see what if any, Supernatural Selections the man has in store for us.
> I hope everyone's staying healthy and safe!


Hey
@Bad Dawg Any update on new drops and/or restocks?
Looking forward to the next BOGO sale also!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 5, 2021)

Still have 2/4 mutant looking runts of Lazy Lightning in veg. May cull these and just go on. Not one of my favorites.

Got 2 Babylon Buster at 5 weeks, both big, one huge. They are making flowers fast and the bigger of the 2 is hard to keep up with, showing slight deficiencies. Very big and strong frame, excellent for training.

Old Soul in my old Aluminum Vapor Genie, hard hitter if you have good breath and flame control. Still haven’t seen a harder hitting vape, but combustion mistakes can happen.u

CORRECTION! My 2 female Bing are fine at 14 days!
Misidentified my own polyhibreed Chuck for Bing this morning, having found 4/6 males at 4 days.
SORRY!


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 5, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 4/6 Bing are males for sure after 4 days in flower tent. Remaining 2 are growing and gre3n so far.
> 
> Still have 2/4 mutant looking runts of Lazy Lightning in veg. May cull these and just go on. Not one of my favorites.
> 
> ...


How do you know for sure they are males after only 4 days in the flower tent? I’m at day 9ish and think I’m starting to see some tiny balls.


----------



## copkilller (Jul 5, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> Did you take cuts of everything before you put them into flower?


yeah man 90% of 'em i have clones of, some didn't take


----------



## copkilller (Jul 5, 2021)

Oh man!! it was purple inside when i was trimming but it's black now, and has huge chunks of "honey" inside, super super cool sweet tasting the only granola funk outta 6 that was female, this was the 1st nug i broke up open i'm sure i'm going to see more honey spots in other nugs, it's also super heavy and dense, the denser weed i've grow
granola funk v2

oh yeah, what is that?


----------



## mathed (Jul 5, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> My state went legal today!


From the Commonwealth, huh? Enjoy the “summer garden”.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 5, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Oh man!! it was purple inside when i was trimming but it's black now, and has huge chunks of "honey" inside, super super cool sweet tasting the only granola funk outta 6 that was female, this was the 1st nug i broke up open i'm sure i'm going to see more honey spots in other nugs, it's also super heavy and dense, the denser weed i've grow
> granola funk v2
> 
> oh yeah, what is that?
> ...


Yes please somebody, WTF is the amber liquid? Ive never seen that before.
Bug piss? Plant sap? Moisture trapped in an air pocket? Thank you.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jul 5, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Yes please somebody, WTF is the amber liquid? Ive never seen that before.
> Bug piss? Plant sap? Moisture trapped in an air pocket? Thank you.


ive seen it a few times on different strains, tangie did it a lot, i think its guttation from overwatering during late flowering when they stop metabolizing as quickly


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 5, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> How do you know for sure they are males after only 4 days in the flower tent? I’m at day 9ish and think I’m starting to see some tiny balls.


Some plants have shown me little balls in just 2 days of 12/12. I chucked those guys. Showing balls so fast says they have too much dark-time sensitivity and a greater chance of autoflowering i think.
I read in this thread, the more “desirable” (none-autoflowering) the plant, the longer it will take to show sex.
Just like the lady plants, my wife also doesnt want me to show balls too quickly either.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 5, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> Sounds like the chem91 skunkva cut is the best of the chems.


Not necessarily... It's just considered to be the most original. People love D and 4 just as much as 91... Many will say D is the most potent. All will get you real high though.


----------



## copkilller (Jul 5, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Yes please somebody, WTF is the amber liquid? Ive never seen that before.
> Bug piss? Plant sap? Moisture trapped in an air pocket? Thank you.


its called "this weed is awesome goo" i got it only on purple strains so far


----------



## Freshbakd (Jul 5, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Yes please somebody, WTF is the amber liquid? Ive never seen that before.
> Bug piss? Plant sap? Moisture trapped in an air pocket? Thank you.


Look up guttation. It's a plant term but it's what's happening nothing bad. Has to do with the plant pressures and watering habits.


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 6, 2021)

copkilller said:


> yeah man 90% of 'em i have clones of, some didn't take


Last time I had a mite infestation, I took clones and dipped them in neem oil, then did a spinosad spray prior to a dome in another room. Then entirely bleached the bud room, got rid of all the bugs...


----------



## numberfour (Jul 6, 2021)

Mothers Hashplant #4

Loved the Mothers Milk keeper I had, sadly lost it so was all over this cross when I saw it picking up a few packs. Popped 6 with 2 females #4 and #5, both are carrying those unmistakable beautiful Mothers Milk / Candy Heart terps. #4 is quite short with #5 being double the height of 4. Only in 5ltr pots and went a little hard on the food but both are showing frosty dense buds, cant wait for harvest time.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Some plants have shown me little balls in just 2 days of 12/12. I chucked those guys. Showing balls so fast says they have too much dark-time sensitivity and a greater chance of autoflowering i think.
> I read in this thread, the more “desirable” (none-autoflowering) the plant, the longer it will take to show sex.
> Just like the lady plants, my wife also doesnt want me to show balls too quickly either.


Some of us may have better optics also, and some plants have shown sex here while still in veg at 18/6 or 20/4 lights on. Sometimes most of the males will show very early with females that can take 10 days or more.

If I have a lot of males very early, I up pot the remaining unknowns after a few days. Almost all that I do this way are females.


----------



## YardG (Jul 6, 2021)

Plants that don't show preflowers under vegging light conditions once they've reached sexual maturity (usually around 7 weeks of veg) piss me off. Have one right now that's both small and refusing to show preflowers (Doc D's Chem 91 x AfPak). Really tempted to just off it.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2021)

Got 2 runty/mutant Lazy Lightning in veg that may be culled soon. Most fussy and difficult strain I have had from Bodhi.


----------



## Roguedawg (Jul 6, 2021)

In 20 plus yrs i have never seen a plant not show preflowers before flipping. It takes a magnifying glass but by the 7th node there are preflowers, usually around the 5th node they will start.


----------



## copkilller (Jul 6, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> Last time I had a mite infestation, I took clones and dipped them in neem oil, then did a spinosad spray prior to a dome in another room. Then entirely bleached the bud room, got rid of all the bugs...


that's exactly what i'm gonna do, plus i'm going to have predators


----------



## toomp (Jul 7, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> Wait a minute….. I chose the chem 91 skunk va x omg freebie, but received the chem91 skunk va x ssdd freebie instead. I just now noticed


even better


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 7, 2021)

toomp said:


> even better


No complaints here. 

I know enough people here have grown something with the SSDD father, any quirks or tips anyone can provide? Gonna start a couple of the Chem91xssdd beans I got. I saw someone mention that it had its goods and bads but didn’t elaborate any further.


----------



## jp68 (Jul 7, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> No complaints here.
> 
> I know enough people here have grown something with the SSDD father, any quirks or tips anyone can provide? Gonna start a couple of the Chem91xssdd beans I got. I saw someone mention that it had its goods and bads but didn’t elaborate any further.


it will more than likely going to need support is what i would say but other may chime in with more info


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 7, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Got 2 runty/mutant Lazy Lightning in veg that may be culled soon. Most fussy and difficult strain I have had from Bodhi.


And small buds on LL, which was an even bigger issue with the Colombian red X snow lotus.
Topped, I had 2- 4 foot red lotus yielding maybe a zip and a half each...not even worth the time.
That release should have been tested better, and Bodhi really needs to work more with their best existing strains; as opposed to cranking out continual F1's. I've had a few self-pollinate, alongside other Bodhi strains that have not; eliminating grower error possibility.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 7, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> And small buds on LL, which was an even bigger issue with the Colombian red X snow lotus.
> Topped, I had 2- 4 foot red lotus yielding maybe a zip and a half each...not even worth the time.
> That release should have been tested better, and Bodhi really needs to work more with their best existing strains; as opposed to cranking out continual F1's. I've had a few self-pollinate, alongside other Bodhi strains that have not; eliminating grower error possibility.


You may not understand what Bodhi's intentions are with his breeding. I'd invite you to listen to both of the Bodhi episodes on The Pot Cast if you want to understand what Bodhi's breeding methodologies are all about.

He doesn't breed for production yield. Most Bodhi gear is best described as head stash. He breeds combinations that he feels contain special energies that could result in special creations. He leaves it up to growers to find those plants and either keep them or take them further by breeding with them. He breeds for people who don't mind searching through packs for something extra special.


----------



## Elsydro (Jul 7, 2021)

YardG said:


> You do that with tomatoes and other fruiting plants as well... think of the bottom leaves as part solar panel/part battery.


That is what I always figured, solar panel-like leaves, keep the plant producing to it's highest potential


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 7, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> You may not understand what Bodhi's intentions are with his breeding. I'd invite you to listen to both of the Bodhi episodes on The Pot Cast if you want to understand what Bodhi's breeding methodologies are all about.
> 
> He doesn't breed for production yield. Most Bodhi gear is best described as head stash. He breeds combinations that he feels contain special energies that could result in special creations. He leaves it up to growers to find those plants and either keep them or take them further by breeding with them. He breeds for people who don't mind searching through packs for something extra special.


Everything you stated, plus the speed at which some crosses sell sometimes to never return, are the reasons I stopped buying single packs. Now, if I'm going to buy 6 packs, it'll be 3 strains instead of 6.


----------



## raggyb (Jul 7, 2021)

raggyb said:


> strawberry goji and soulmate were harvested at the same time. both nice but SG takes the lead for loudness. Hope it stays that way. SGView attachment 4926655View attachment 4926656


At start of curing soulmate takes the lead by a nose, so to speak. I like the smell of soulmate slightly better than that of strawberry goji, though both smell nice.


----------



## Pupelle (Jul 7, 2021)

Nigerian Space Probe... INCREDIBLE smoke.

View attachment P1988569.JPG

View attachment P1988564.JPG


----------



## copkilller (Jul 7, 2021)

old soul, awesome bud structure, all of em dense as hell, my favorite smelling one smells a lot like mountain temple, floor cleaner, the other ones smell more skunky and one raspberry kinda


----------



## copkilller (Jul 7, 2021)

this is the raspberry old soul


----------



## copkilller (Jul 7, 2021)

this is a skunky old soul, biggest plant from the start, was even bigger than all the males, the 2 clones did not take, not my favorite smelling one so i guess it wasnt meant to be, thats gonna be my heavy yielder


----------



## Houstini (Jul 8, 2021)

First year in a long time I have zero bodhi growing outdoor. Feels weird, I’ll have to make up for it this winter


----------



## lambchopedd (Jul 8, 2021)

Houstini said:


> First year in a long time I have zero bodhi growing outdoor. Feels weird, I’ll have to make up for it this winter


I feel that immensely. Guerrilla growing was near impossible 2yrs ago…. Then covid hit, and we did it BIG one last time. “We” as in all the local folks that don’t know each other but do our thing. I stumbled on so many plots on the path to mine, turning a blind eye.

Now that life’s back to normal…. Nothing


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jul 8, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> I feel that immensely. Guerrilla growing was near impossible 2yrs ago…. Then covid hit, and we did it BIG one last time. “We” as in all the local folks that don’t know each other but do our thing. I stumbled on so many plots on the path to mine, turning a blind eye.
> 
> Now that life’s back to normal…. Nothing


Last summer was the perfect scenario for outdoor growing, I guess that's the silver lining, that and no traffic.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jul 8, 2021)

copkilller said:


> this is a skunky old soul, biggest plant from the start, was even bigger than all the males, the 2 clones did not take, not my favorite smelling one so i guess it wasnt meant to be, thats gonna be my heavy yielder
> View attachment 4939021


That's some nice stacking for sure.

Got a couple of soil samples from a local compost/materials compamyand ran the jar test, we have waaaaay too much clay around here. They came out almost like the backyard sample a bit of sand on the bottom then just clay with no silt.


----------



## jp68 (Jul 8, 2021)

So does anyone know when the next drop may happen? My lone strawberry headbands chugging along and looks like we have 5 girls out of the dazzle pack. pretty sure im gonna score something with 5 to choose from so it makes up for the one headbander


----------



## DancesWithWorms (Jul 8, 2021)

Have to think its going to be a while, not seeing or hearing of new testers on the forums or on discord.


----------



## copkilller (Jul 8, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> That's some nice stacking for sure.
> 
> Got a couple of soil samples from a local compost/materials compamyand ran the jar test, we have waaaaay too much clay around here. They came out almost like the backyard sample a bit of sand on the bottom then just clay with no silt.


Damn! try a landslide if there is one near by, that's what leighton is getting his sand/silt/clay mix from, and he says you're still good if not getting a even ratio


----------



## ncali (Jul 8, 2021)

So, I FINALLY got some bandaid haze beans ordered. Quite an ordeal to find some in stock, very popular and or low amount avail.

Ideally I'd love to grow the #7 cut bodhi selected, but seeds will have to do.

After that, I dunno what I'll grow next. Probably working on some more preservations, thinking DLA or ASS or SSDD. I might have considered granola funk, we liked her effect a lot, but people in this thread are pretty down on her. She has good effect imo.


----------



## Bears_win (Jul 9, 2021)

Just trellised and then supercropped a patch tonight that had some bluesunshine in it . I was pinching Phloem and bending xylem and my fingers got some “juice” on them.


Damn what a smell.
Blue sweet baby poop with little note of vanillas and cloying floral star lily.

The leaves are very thin and sativa..
Overall it’s got a distinctive unique look. I can pick it out instantly. Its not a a large plant in veg 
( surprisingly ) but has great structure and is very wide. If it has a big stretch it could prove to be larger than anticipated.
Fairly tight internodes and will have abundant flowering sites.

I know that blue crosses get a lot of shade but I also know that 1/2 blue dream and 1/2 GSC is a fantastic doobie.

bottom line id get some blue sunshine packs to sit on. Seems unique and it’s been fun to grow


----------



## lambchopedd (Jul 9, 2021)

Has anyone here grown the Rajasthani Space Probe?

Quick Rant: I’m thinking about buy two packs from someones personal collection. I think ornamentally it looks peculiar/beautiful, but production-wise it (e.g “it” being the wild Rajasthani sikar) looks like hot garbage. As an ironic, fun project a friend and I are considering growing it. But we’d like ANY information on it before we take the plunge. Even something as simple as an IG/forum link to someone who grew it would help (I couldn't find anything). Mainly a smoke-report is holding us back. Neither of us want to grow an 18 week’er for a whopping 3% cannabinoid profile.


----------



## YardG (Jul 9, 2021)

You on IG?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 9, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> You may not understand what Bodhi's intentions are with his breeding. I'd invite you to listen to both of the Bodhi episodes on The Pot Cast if you want to understand what Bodhi's breeding methodologies are all about.
> 
> He doesn't breed for production yield. Most Bodhi gear is best described as head stash. He breeds combinations that he feels contain special energies that could result in special creations. He leaves it up to growers to find those plants and either keep them or take them further by breeding with them. He breeds for people who don't mind searching through packs for something extra special.


I've been running their work for 5 years now, and I've been living with some strains yielding lower than average; not a problem so long as it smokes well. The red lotus actually turned out better than this, which yields much higher:








Bodhi Seeds - Dragon's Blood Hashplant (11 seeds) - Great Lakes Genetics


Dragons Blood Hashplant from Bodhi Seeds - 11 Regular Seeds per pack. Genetics: Dragon's Blood x 88g 13/hp.




www.greatlakesgenetics.com




The DB is super harsh, not very good in taste; good buzz though.
I get it, to find what I'm looking for(full package as a grower working with somewhat limited space)I'd have to clone every female ahead.
Then after smoking all of them, toss the non-keepers. That's a lot of work, and even more time; I've done it before.
Or, Bodhi could just make us the perfect fem beans...
As what you're telling me is, Bodhi is almost exclusively a breeder for breeders?.


----------



## lambchopedd (Jul 9, 2021)

YardG said:


> You on IG?


Me? Yes. Same name.
If this was meant for someone else, my bad. Just disregard


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 9, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Has anyone here grown the Rajasthani Space Probe?
> 
> Quick Rant: I’m thinking about buy two packs from someones personal collection. I think ornamentally it looks peculiar/beautiful, but production-wise it (e.g “it” being the wild Rajasthani sikar) looks like hot garbage. As an ironic, fun project a friend and I are considering growing it. But we’d like ANY information on it before we take the plunge. Even something as simple as an IG/forum link to someone who grew it would help (I couldn't find anything). Mainly a smoke-report is holding us back. Neither of us want to grow an 18 week’er for a whopping 3% cannabinoid profile.


Go ahead and mail them this way. I'll take your "hot garbage".

Edit: Note to admin, just teasing.


----------



## YardG (Jul 9, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> Me? Yes. Same name.
> If this was meant for someone else, my bad. Just disregard


Meant for you!

Looks like a user on IG by the username of fastenbulbous grew RSP indoors last fall, doesn't have a follow-up post about the end result but it might be worth messaging him/her.

ETA: Also it sounded like the RSP they grew finished faster than that, maybe more like 10 or 11 weeks. Er, wait, no, looks like 12.5 weeks.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 9, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Or, Bodhi could just make us the perfect fem beans...
> As what you're telling me is, Bodhi is almost exclusively a breeder for breeders?.


Bodhi is a patron saint of cannabis. He is a breeder for people who appreciate the hunt, whether they be breeders, hobby growers, caregivers, or what have you. His methods and offerings are not everyone's cup of tea, and that's ok. 

Considering Bodhi's comments in his Pot Cast episodes on male & female energies and their synergy in both the universe and the plant, I sincerely doubt we will ever see fem seeds produced by Bodhi. 

Bodhi's episodes of the Pot Cast and his interview on the Adam Dunn show (if people can stomach it) give remarkable insights into Bodhi and his thoughts about cannabis.


----------



## copkilller (Jul 9, 2021)

ncali said:


> So, I FINALLY got some bandaid haze beans ordered. Quite an ordeal to find some in stock, very popular and or low amount avail.
> 
> Ideally I'd love to grow the #7 cut bodhi selected, but seeds will have to do.
> 
> After that, I dunno what I'll grow next. Probably working on some more preservations, thinking DLA or ASS or SSDD. I might have considered granola funk, we liked her effect a lot, but people in this thread are pretty down on her. She has good effect imo.


i agree i like granola funk


----------



## copkilller (Jul 9, 2021)

a small dragons blood, a little stack monster


and a big dragons blood, getting bigger, hairy


there's something evil about the dragons blood, they remind me of the cluster funks from last run, they are both 88g13 crosses i think


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jul 9, 2021)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> So of my two Space Monkey plants, one isstraight-up Pine Sol scented and the other had an adhesive/coffee/grapey/musty sort of scent to it.


Addendum: I took cuttings of both and they're extremely floppy. The main top of one nearly snapped off the stalk and it's only 5 weeks into flower. Seems like they will need extensive training and time in veg. Will probably also need support, regardless of training. I also managed to reveg the originals.


----------



## jp68 (Jul 9, 2021)

For the most part any of those limited drops and especially the probe series will be legit on some end of the spectrum. Just do it and report back cuz im sittin on a pack


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 9, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I've been running their work for 5 years now, and I've been living with some strains yielding lower than average; not a problem so long as it smokes well. The red lotus actually turned out better than this, which yields much higher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ran the dB x afgooey for and had some phenomenal phenos, super narcotic , and super sativa phenos.....lots in there for variation....


----------



## hillbill (Jul 10, 2021)

Culled my 2 Lazy Lightning mutant runts yesterday and found 1 of the last 2 LL in veg had boy balls up and down the plant so chopped it. Hoping on the last one to be a girl. 

I'll catch up on more later.


----------



## DancesWithWorms (Jul 10, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Adam Dunn show (if people can stomach it)


Never seen them be so rude to a guest, and that's including when they've had people like Mowgli from Phylos on


----------



## toomp (Jul 10, 2021)

jp68 said:


> it will more than likely going to need support is what i would say but other may chime in with more info


Its true



poonoodle said:


> No complaints here.
> 
> I know enough people here have grown something with the SSDD father, any quirks or tips anyone can provide? Gonna start a couple of the Chem91xssdd beans I got. I saw someone mention that it had its goods and bads but didn’t elaborate any further.


Mine cross needed support
I havent done chem 4 but I have odne dd, it should add some strength to the stems.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Culled my 2 Lazy Lightning mutant runts yesterday and found 1 of the last 2 LL in veg had boy balls up and down the plant so chopped it. Hoping on the last one to be a girl.
> 
> I'll catch up on more later.


Uh oh... What's happening to that Bodhi Gear???

I've seen multiple things about it


----------



## 2seepictures (Jul 10, 2021)

I'm not that interested in any of the varieties James Bean has in stock but they do have an interesting Bodhi raffle going on for July. Going to stick with GLG myself but thought someone here might be interested.



> *July Site-Wide Raffle: *For every $50.00 spent in the month of July, you will receive an entry into the drawing for:
> 
> *Goji OG* (Nepali OG x Snow Lotus) *| Sunshine Daydream *(Bubbashine x Appalachia) *| Black Triangle *(Triangle Kush x 88G13HP) *| White Sunshine *(The White x SSDD) *| Acapulco Gold *(Vintage Nierika Trust) *| Black Light Fantasy *(Mendo Purps x PU F3)
> 
> Six winners will be chosen. First chosen gets first choice, then second, etc.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> I'm not that interested in any of the varieties JBC has in stock but they do have an interesting Bodhi raffle going on for July. Going to stick with GLG myself but thought someone here might be interested.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jul 10, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> I'm not that interested in any of the varieties James Bean has in stock but they do have an interesting Bodhi raffle going on for July. Going to stick with GLG myself but thought someone here might be interested.


I want that Goji OG. Never tried it, but have read good things. Does it live up to the hype? Can anyone who's grown it or consumed it chime in?


----------



## 2seepictures (Jul 10, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> I want that Goji OG. Never tried it, but have read good things. Does it live up to the hype? Can anyone who's grown it or consumed it chime in?


What have you read about Goji and what are you expecting out of it? Not sure if it would live up to the hype for you, but for me it was just a highly recommended solid strain for people new to Bodhi at the time. I think there are definitely some very special plants in those packs, but that could be said for a lot of Bodhi's crosses that have yet to be discovered or hyped. Would be a really nice open pollination project due to the fact it's discontinued, for sure.

I found (to me) an equally appealing pheno when judged by effect out of only 2 SunRas to my favorite Goji OG, but I have no clue how common either of them are. The SunRa actually tasted and smelled good too, whereas none of my Goji's so far have. The one Uplift (Hells OG x SL) was pretty similar to a few of my Goji OGs as well, in terms of smell and effect.

Goji #1 - Low odor but trichome count was above average towards the end. Didn't stand out as anything special amongst the other varieties at the time.

Goji F #2 - favorite Goji so far. I assume it is a Nepali OG dominant pheno, not sure though. Very nice uplifting feel-good "sativa" dominant effects that radiate positivity. Reminds me of a more well rounded version of my fav Kali Mist suited for daily use. Low odor and taste but the effects more than make up for it.






Goji F #3 - Very muted unappealing earthy smell. Dry / Oily trichomes and effects were nothing special. F2s made.











Goji F #4 - Extreme & disabling potency. Leafy and muted smells, more appealing than #3 though. Not for me but I'm sure someone would love it due to the strength. I need to retain mental clarity and ability to function on my MMJ so it didn't last long.

Goji F #5 - TBD & F2s


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jul 10, 2021)

Interesting mutation on a heavenly hashplant that got dusted by a stinky mothers milk f1 Male


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 11, 2021)

Jbaby77 said:


> she did this all in 56 days flat! Ridiculously fast for the sativa high


Thanks for the info. on the Smart Move. Sounds interesting.

Curious if you are running clones from an an exceptionally fast keeper to get the 56 days or if you think there's a good chance an under 60 day finish is a common trait ? Did you get other females with other traits, finish times etc. or were they fairly uniform?


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 11, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> I want that Goji OG. Never tried it, but have read good things. Does it live up to the hype? Can anyone who's grown it or consumed it chime in?


Just one word i use to describe the Goji OG high: SERENE. “calm, peaceful, and untroubled; tranquil”. Its like a visit to the beach or lake in every bowl. A quiet comforting walk on the sand, sounds of water, blue sky, breeze, birds and PEACE. (At least the 8th i got years ago was like that.)

edit. I Highly believe bodhi’s Chem, OG and Skywalker OG females crossed to Snow Lotus males, can have some similar effects as Goji OG. Some G13HP and OMG crosses also would be very good.

Such as Hashplant 4, Electric Cowboy, Joy Stick (WiFi x SL), Kailash (Chem x SL), Clusterfunk, Sky Lotus, OMG 4, etc. Seeds of those are still available (at GLG) and can recreate some of Goji’s magical vibe.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 11, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Just one word i use to describe the Goji OG high: SERENE. “calm, peaceful, and untroubled; tranquil”. Its like a visit to the beach or lake in every bowl. A quiet comforting walk on the sand, sounds of water, blue sky, breeze, birds and PEACE. (At least the 8th i got years ago was like that.)


That’s Spot on description of my Goji pheno. Too much though and it’s sleepy time lol
She’s ugly. Not dense. And is the floppiest thing in my flower tent. But her herb is all Strawberry/Raspberry Perfume and she is the stickiest as well.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 11, 2021)

Good Medicine F2 (Several phenos)
Day 40F



Preservation done by @Nu-Be


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 11, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Bodhi is a patron saint of cannabis. He is a breeder for people who appreciate the hunt, whether they be breeders, hobby growers, caregivers, or what have you. His methods and offerings are not everyone's cup of tea, and that's ok.


I've never had a bad female from Bodhi, just reduced yields from certain strains...of which I've ran about 15.
Which is fine considering all the problems from other breeders I used in years past, once I flowered Malawi gold for 100 days...and not 1 cloudy trich!
For a decade now, I've been trying to replicate stuff from the 1980's....gave up 5 years ago due to multiple failures.
Yet here I sit smoking the closest replication of Colombian red bud circa 1982, minus the seeds!.
I'll never question Bodhi's work again, as the Red Lotus strain genetics are the trip down memory lane; and they finish in 60 days.
I have 2 females, both very sativa dominant in structure; yet the Colombian red mother was crossed to snow lotus.
In the past, my other strains using snow lotus fathers were much beefier; now I'm tempted to pop more of them just to find out if SL father shines through as well.


----------



## jp68 (Jul 11, 2021)

Had a dark goji pheno that had a berry smell with some earth og smells. Purple stemmed beast with an og frame that put out ping pong ball nugs. Up high and kinda intense if you chiefed enough of it.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 11, 2021)

Banana Spliff, 1 pack just dropped at GLG.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 11, 2021)

Thats odd. They misspelled it w 2 n’s. Thats why it doesnt show up in the GLG Search field.

https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/product/bodhi-seeds-bannana-spliff/


----------



## hillbill (Jul 12, 2021)

Should Nanners be spelled N A N E R S?


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 12, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Thats odd. They misspelled it w 2 n’s. Thats why it doesnt show up in the GLG Search field.
> 
> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/product/bodhi-seeds-bannana-spliff/


I’ve got a bunch of wookie stuff but really want a BOG cross. I’ve been waiting for useful’s banana og x bag of oranges to come back in stock so this is tempting…….


----------



## raggyb (Jul 12, 2021)

raggyb said:


> At start of curing soulmate takes the lead by a nose, so to speak. I like the smell of soulmate slightly better than that of strawberry goji, though both smell nice.


5 days later on a cure burp I now like strawb g smell better than soul mate. It's the louder now. Whatever milky strawberry marshmallow like cloying smell I was less enthusiastic about before is starting to mature I think. Do like the lavender like in the sm though.


----------



## raggyb (Jul 12, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Should Nanners be spelled N A N E R S?


Nano nano's, nananners


----------



## copkilller (Jul 12, 2021)

mountain temple - grapey smell, not what i'm looking for but this one got the frost


old soul - i don't think this one is my keeper i got better smelling ones but the bud structure on most of 'em is all like that one
and the smell is soooo awesome, it's like mountain temple floor cleaner but dipped in kerosene and skunk ass, i'm in love with my old souls


garlic bread? bred by 42 freebie - this one has frosty bright white and orange dense buds, very generic, kush smell (i guess)


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 12, 2021)

Aruba hermed out on me pretty bad. Only found a nanner or two on the Eden Transmission way down low. Going to dig in deep tonight to see what's going on overall.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 12, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Aruba hermed out on me pretty bad. Only found a nanner or two on the Eden Transmission way down low. Going to dig in deep tonight to see what's going on overall.


Bummer about the Aruba. I'm keeping an eye out for your Eden Transmission grow/smoke report.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 12, 2021)

4 Cherry Queen to the Viva Towel Sauna. 4 Soulmate also!

2 Sativa type Babylon Buster at 6 weeks, one big, one huge! Strong stems and nice branching for LST or more harsh training. Very spicy right now, these are hungry plants. 

2 Bing at 22 days, good size, making flowers quickly. One is fairly rangy, both easily trained. Leaves are middle of the spectrum. 

Do not hesitate on Old Soul.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 12, 2021)

I hope all have been well during my absence. Had to rely on help to just water my Bohdi's. Really sick for three weeks. So I'm staying in 3 gallon pots to finish. 3 plants showed to be male. A Blueberry Hash Plant, a Jabba's Stash and my N.L. x Dragon Fruit. Had to chop and put in the trash. The other 3, a Blueberry hash and 2 Space Monkeys appear to be girls. 

Bohdi's have yet to let me down. And these were run with bare minimum input or attention. Almost entirely on water only. Need to top feed and get some bloom fert going. One step as I can. 

And my wild sprouts in a really bad location appear to females of the NL x Dragon Fruit. Seriously nothing but water and some landscpape shredded bark to keep the ground open under them.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 12, 2021)

Positive energy to you @MICHI-CAN


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 12, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Positive energy to you @MICHI-CAN


TY and reciprocated to all.


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 12, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 4 Cherry Queen to the Viva Towel Sauna. 4 Soulmate also!
> 
> 2 Sativa type Babylon Buster at 6 weeks, one big, one huge! Strong stems and nice branching for LST or more harsh training. Very spicy right now, these are hungry plants.
> 
> ...


I’m excited for your Soul Mates. 

I popped 3, 2 were female, and those 2 are in week 3 of flower now. One taller, one shorter. Glad to be getting 2 different types of Soul Mates since this is the first time running them.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jul 12, 2021)

Curious to know what everyone got on the limited edition hoodie offering.


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 12, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Curious to know what everyone got on the limited edition hoodie offering.


Purple Afghan Hashplant
DLA 5 x Purple Unicorn F3

Oh and the softest hoodie known to man.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jul 12, 2021)

Nice!, especially jelly of that DLA cross.


----------



## YardG (Jul 12, 2021)

Another LE drop (the same) tomorrow 9am PST. Might be tshirts this time, Ms B running a poll on that. She requested people who picked something up last time sit this one out, but also said there’d be a few new LE drops in the next few weeks.


----------



## YardG (Jul 12, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I’ve got a bunch of wookie stuff but really want a BOG cross.


Threw me there for a second, thinking maybe Bodhi had used one of BOG’s lines in one of his own hybrids. Realized where you meant pretty quick.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jul 12, 2021)

YardG said:


> Another LE drop (the same) tomorrow 9am PST. Might be tshirts this time, Ms B running a poll on that. She requested people who picked something up last time sit this one out, but also said there’d be a few new LE drops in the next few weeks.


Is that through their Etsy page? Have a supernatural selections shirt but would love some purple afghani beans to compliment my crickets and cicadas collection


----------



## Hotshotmaple (Jul 12, 2021)

Snow monkeys are getting their color back after some harsh weather, and starting to show sex.. excited for the LE, missed the last for good reasons though. Family vacation and right whe we got to the track! I just couldn't stay on top of things, One door closes and another opens!


----------



## YardG (Jul 12, 2021)

Cutkeeper said:


> Is that through their Etsy page?


It is.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 12, 2021)

Hotshotmaple said:


> Snow monkeys are getting their color back after some harsh weather, and starting to show sex.. excited for the LE, missed the last for good reasons though. Family vacation and right whe we got to the track! I just couldn't stay on top of things, One door closes and another opens!View attachment 4941900View attachment 4941901View attachment 4941900View attachment 4941901


They are just as hungry as GG4. Get N up early in growth. And if 50% or more soil in your mix they take pretty high water solubles PPM. My first run with them. Learning they are almost identical in habits as all the GG4's I have run. Looking good. Bit thirsty is all. Probably just waterin day. LOL.


----------



## sadboy92 (Jul 12, 2021)

Bodhi has referred to plants before as having very male/female energy. I remember listening to a podcast where he mentioned this, but I don't think I heard him mention anything in particular, just really general. Does anyone know if there are specific strains he's referred to in this way before? Has anyone else had this experience (bodhi or not), and if so, what varieties were more feminine vs masculine? I admit that I'm not sensitive to this aspect of plants (yet), but really interested to gain insight into others' experiences on this one.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 12, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Bodhi has referred to plants before as having very male/female energy. I remember listening to a podcast where he mentioned this, but I don't think I heard him mention anything in particular, just really general. Does anyone know if there are specific strains he's referred to in this way before? Has anyone else had this experience (bodhi or not), and if so, what varieties were more feminine vs masculine? I admit that I'm not sensitive to this aspect of plants (yet), but really interested to gain insight into others' experiences on this one.


Thought they were gender fluid


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jul 12, 2021)

YardG said:


> Another LE drop (the same) tomorrow 9am PST. Might be tshirts this time, Ms B running a poll on that. She requested people who picked something up last time sit this one out, but also said there’d be a few new LE drops in the next few weeks.


I guess I need to re-follow her on IG

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## raytizzle (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## YardG (Jul 13, 2021)

Shittay photo, but my one Snow Monkey.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 13, 2021)

YardG said:


> Shittay photo, but my one Snow Monkey.
> 
> View attachment 4942687


This was the pic that removed all my remorse over not being home to tend my girls. My SM's are pretty much in line with the others in dirt around here. 

TY for removing that hunk "o" guilt. And for the renewed optimism it gives me.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 13, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Bodhi has referred to plants before as having very male/female energy. I remember listening to a podcast where he mentioned this, but I don't think I heard him mention anything in particular, just really general. Does anyone know if there are specific strains he's referred to in this way before? Has anyone else had this experience (bodhi or not), and if so, what varieties were more feminine vs masculine? I admit that I'm not sensitive to this aspect of plants (yet), but really interested to gain insight into others' experiences on this one.


The way I understand it, I don't feel he's speaking of specific strains having male versus female energies...but the plant itself has male energy from male plants and female energy from female plants. And by only focusing on female plants, you're missing a share of the collective energy the plant has to offer. That's what I gathered anyway. Others may have a different take on it.

That said, there have definitely been some Bodhi genetics that seem to have a feminine musk to them via grow/smoke reports. The Butterscotch x SSDD freebie was one of those, but I'm sure there are more.


----------



## DancesWithWorms (Jul 13, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> The way I understand it, I don't feel he's speaking of specific strains having male versus female energies...but the plant itself has male energy from male plants and female energy from female plants. And by only focusing on female plants, you're missing a share of the collective energy the plant has to offer. That's what I gathered anyway. Others may have a different take on it.


This is what I took from it as well.

Was probably from his PotCast episodes as Heavy Dayze seems to ask every guest about feminized seed production.


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 13, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I guess I need to re-follow her on IG
> 
> Thanks for the heads up


They will be the same seeds but next time will be different


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 13, 2021)

sdd420 said:


> They will be the same seeds but next time will be different


Some LE hoodies still up. Surprised to still see some for sale


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 13, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> Some LE hoodies still up. Surprised to still see some for sale


These LE hoodies have a more detailed, multi-colored logo. i feel these are a diff. batch of hoodies from before.
Memory tells me the first LE hoodies from a couple weeks ago, had a more simple single-colored gold logo. But i could be wrong, it happens often.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 13, 2021)

Could anyone offer a just functioning computer user on how to get hoodies and such without more Apps and platforms. I don't do social media besides here pretty much. I love pull over hoodies and gladly pay to wear that name. TY.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Could anyone offer a just functioning computer user on how to get hoodies and such without more Apps and platforms. I don't do social media besides here pretty much. I love pull over hoodies and gladly pay to wear that name. TY.


I sent you a PM w the website store link. I think you just sign up and use credit card?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 13, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I sent you a PM w the website store link. I think you just sign up and use credit card?


I can grow the plants. Didn't know how to get a needed item. 

A big TY to you and all.


----------



## Zett66 (Jul 13, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> Some LE hoodies still up. Surprised to still see some for sale


does the LE Zip Mandal sweater come with a pack?


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 13, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> does the LE Zip Mandal sweater come with a pack?


Yeah, fair warning, they run small. I normally wear a large, but will never fit into this zip one.


----------



## WillieBill (Jul 14, 2021)

@Moka_Pot

Bingo PJ's got the axe a few days........trich infested stickiness and lots of smell.....altho I'm not sure what I'm smelling...........this one will hang for a while,. It's gonna be a slow dryer, big fat central cola........she came out root first, but I saved it......was a freak for 2 weeks until it woke up.


----------



## WillieBill (Jul 14, 2021)

Black Lotus running now.........this is very good smoke! The solo mom damn near croaked.....so I missed out on 1 rotation........but this runs almost every round.....fairly fruity tasting. sorry about the lighting 
There's another BingoPJ running next to it


----------



## WillieBill (Jul 14, 2021)

Pink Lotus beanery.......I am unsure of what Filial generation I'm making here. Pink Lotus was a Bodhi freebie.........which Useful Seeds F2'd and I believe he offered as freebies too. Then @BionicΩChronic bred those.............believe it was an open pollination with 2 males but not sure. Then I won those F3's (?) by guessing the number 75.......I got mad skillz, lol  So, I popped one bean. Had it out on the deck....a thunderstorm pounded all the dirt out of the small pot and it was beat up and bare root. Repotted it......it came back. Then I left it on the railing and it fell off....9' drop..and was left for a few days.....This was not good!.....I had to take a cut from it and start over..and it survived. So, eventually I got one to harvest and the structure was not the best, but the smoke was very good and the terp is cotton candy. You can smell it clearly in the bag. So after all this, and the weed being good.... I'm sure I want to chase that terp. I had another 16 beans, thanks @BionicΩChronic .....popped them and I got 12 to play, plus the original. I ended up with 10 males and three females. Male was selected for structure and also for the red petioles. Probably a month left on that tent and then the hunt is on


----------



## YardG (Jul 14, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> These LE hoodies have a more detailed, multi-colored logo. i feel these are a diff. batch of hoodies from before.
> Memory tells me the first LE hoodies from a couple weeks ago, had a more simple single-colored gold logo. But i could be wrong, it happens often.


You are correct, last time it was the "Seed of Life" logo, this time it's the Mandala logo.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2021)

4/4 Soulmate and 3/4 Cherry Queen with tails hit the dirt in red Solos!


----------



## YardG (Jul 14, 2021)

Have you had any issues getting Soul Mate cuts to root?


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 14, 2021)

YardG said:


> Have you had any issues getting Soul Mate cuts to root?


Hillbill has more experience than me with Soul Mate, but I popped 3, and took one clone from each and each of those rooted no problem.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 14, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Do not hesitate on Old Soul.


Need some help on memory, please.
Isn't this one the old school pine tree smelling strain?


----------



## Huncher (Jul 14, 2021)

Pulled the trigger on Sky Lotus and Sunshine Queen today, could'nt take it no more lol! anyone grow em out? Have to give love to glg- 1 hour after order got email saying Bodhi promo starting soon and they discounted my order AND gave me another Bodhi freebie! Good people, anyone hesitating with them this is my truth, a lil slow delivery but great company.


----------



## 2seepictures (Jul 14, 2021)

Goji OG male starting to flower.




Huncher said:


> Pulled the trigger on Sky Lotus and Sunshine Queen today, could'nt take it no more lol! anyone grow em out? Have to give love to glg- 1 hour after order got email saying Bodhi promo starting soon and they discounted my order AND gave me another Bodhi freebie! Good people, anyone hesitating with them this is my truth, a lil slow delivery but great company.


@bythekasiz posted some great shots of Sunshine Queen a few pages back. 

Link to post here :





bodhi seeds


I don't know what it means but I have been looking to get a SS t shirt for a hot minute. Should I pull the trigger now or ??? If some kind soul would get me sorted I'd appreciate it. Plus I hate being the guy that fucks shit up. Follow her with notifications via IG. @miss_bodhi . She usually...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Need some help on memory, please.
> Isn't this one the old school pine tree smelling strain?


Pine Hashy and definitely Cannabis!


----------



## shellback1 (Jul 14, 2021)

I decided to give an update on this grow so others may gain a little of the knowledge I've taken in so far. Three weeks ago I placed 5 Banana Spliff into the grow room with 2 Cherry Queens. I wanted to test the air pots to see if they really work for flowering plants. I left the plants in 1 gallon air pots just to see the results. One of the Cherry Queens turned out to be a male and was dispatched in haste. The other Cherry Queen is about 8 foot tall and is bent over, nice side branching and bud sites everywhere, taking up nearly a third of the 6X8 tent. In a 1 gallon pot, damn. and no sign of being root bound. The 5 Peach Hashplants are also doing just fine also. They are all about 4 foot tall and bushy. I topped one of the girls in Veg and now she has developed three tops and she also is about 4 foot tall and coved from top to bottom with nice looking bud sights. The others are showing like they will have some very big main colas. I do not know if these results will continue in the 1 gallon air pots but to say I am pleased so far would be an understatement. Looking back maybe I should have put a couple of the Peaches in 3 or 5 gallon pots just to see the difference it would make as far as size goes. Let's just wait and see what another 3 weeks will bring.


----------



## TWOMP (Jul 14, 2021)

I flipped 6 BlackTriangle plants a week ago……5 out of 6 male. I’m thankful for the one girl. Hopefully she’s a banger.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 14, 2021)

Fyi, GLG is now in bodhi “bogo” mode. Freebies are babylon buster, lavender jack, lazy lightning, pinball wizard, sun ra and sundance.


----------



## redeye517 (Jul 15, 2021)

Couple different phenos of timebandit day47


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jul 15, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Fyi, GLG is now in bodhi “bogo” mode. Freebies are babylon buster, lavender jack, lazy lightning, pinball wizard, sun ra and sundance.


And the vault gets bigger. Just picked up 2 packs of Eternal Sunshine with a Babylon Buster and Sundance as freebies. I've been eyeing the Eternal Sunshine for a while, really want to get some lemon lime soda flavors.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jul 15, 2021)

Which really begs the question, how many lazy lightening seeds are there?


----------



## Freshbakd (Jul 15, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Which really begs the question, how many lazy lightening seeds are there?


The freebie packs? There full packs usually 12


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jul 15, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> The freebie packs? There full packs usually 12


Lol, no I was making a joke as to how long that has been offered as a freebie


----------



## Jbaby77 (Jul 15, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Thanks for the info. on the Smart Move. Sounds interesting.
> 
> Curious if you are running clones from an an exceptionally fast keeper to get the 56 days or if you think there's a good chance an under 60 day finish is a common trait ? Did you get other females with other traits, finish times etc. or were they fairly uniform?


Can’t speak to phenotype variation as I only got 1 female out of 8 seeds(bad luck), on my 3rd and last run of her though, crazy intense awesome smell, but does not transfer to taste I’d give taste a 3…


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 15, 2021)

@ The Bud Whisperer Haha! You let me think I was doing you a solid for the text alert! Dang, I was late!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 15, 2021)

Shit im sorry i didnt mention i knew about the GLG bogo, i thought you already knew about it. 
But you Did do me a solid by texting me that the GLG bogo ends tonight!


----------



## WillieBill (Jul 15, 2021)

Passionfruit Hashplant.......this girl has been in almost 11 weeks, will be 11 weeks saturday. Smells pretty good with some good whiffs of tropical fruit. Rock hard buds, fat lead cola and a bunch of bombers lower down. Not one bit of amber and the trichs look a mix of opaque and clear. It's fading, but I think this will go another week minimum.......gulp...that's 12


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 16, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Shit im sorry i didnt mention i knew about the GLG bogo, i thought you already knew about it.
> But you Did do me a solid by texting me that the GLG bogo ends tonight!


I was wrong about that. I read it too fast on work break and didn't notice it's on until midnight the 18th.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 16, 2021)

What a kind bicker! You guys are fucking awesome!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 16, 2021)

2 Babylon Buster at 46 days, big and getting bigger continued spread under LST like some hazes and other Sativa dominant strains. Still feeding heavy and building buds that are roundish and longish and quite dense.Don’t see much 88G13HP visually. Both have a burnt shotshell powder and black pepper smell and it is strong. Some pine also.


----------



## 2seepictures (Jul 16, 2021)

Space Monkey - 
Extreme odor & resin content. Sticky / dry trichomes. Hard to find any flaws in this pheno. Some day will try the F2s... 10/10.



Sunshine Daydream - Very stinky and sticky. Much stickier than the Space Monkey, forcing you to clean the trimming utensils often. Hard to get a good picture that does it justice due to calyx to leaf ratio. It looks a lot better in person with every surface (stems included) being covered in trichomes. These were the best 2 shots I could get :


----------



## unomas (Jul 16, 2021)

I hope Space Monkey gets restocked


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jul 17, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Space Monkey -
> Extreme odor & resin content. Sticky / dry trichomes. Hard to find any flaws in this pheno. Some day will try the F2s... 10/10.
> View attachment 4945214
> View attachment 4945215
> ...


nice growin


----------



## hillbill (Jul 17, 2021)

unomas said:


> I hope Space Monkey gets restocked


Made F2s a couple years ago and crosses, glad I did.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 17, 2021)

4/4 Soulmate and 3/3 Cherry Queen are up from the dirt in red Solos.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jul 17, 2021)

2 cher queen ladies crushin, almost as much as one dla4, time bandits have been enigmatic, two runts, one monster (probably user error on the runts), and the lazy lightning is performing moderately so far, as has been generally the consensus


----------



## ApacheBone (Jul 17, 2021)

So I’m guessing SSDD will never be rereleased


----------



## 2seepictures (Jul 17, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> So I’m guessing SSDD will never be rereleased


The Appalachia male is retired as is the Snow Lotus, so no Goji or SSDD releases unless some old stock is brought out. I think that I read a few pages back a comment that the SSDD father is retired as well, but that may have just been speculation. There are plenty of reports that the SSDD crosses are putting out SSDD phenos so that may be the best route while they are still available.


----------



## SimpleBox (Jul 17, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> The Appalachia male is retired as is the Snow Lotus, so no Goji or SSDD releases unless some old stock is brought out. I think that I read a few pages back a comment that the SSDD father is retired as well, but that may have just been speculation. There are plenty of reports that the SSDD crosses are putting out SSDD phenos so that may be the best route while they are still available.


Any opinions/thoughts on his Strawberry Milk male/crosses?
Seems to be his 3rd most used male behind wookie and 88g13/hp.
I wish his Strawberry Headband didn’t throw out so many males according to reports.


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 17, 2021)

Sorry if this is a bad question for this forum/thread….. but where else do you guys read up or talk about Bodhi strains. There isn’t anything I can find on Facebook/Reddit. This love this thread, but would love to read and talk about Bodhi seeds even more.


----------



## YardG (Jul 17, 2021)

There are Bodhi threads at all of the forums I frequent, but this is the most exhaustive/most heavily trafficked one from what I've seen.


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 17, 2021)

What are some good ones? Or are we not allowed to mention them here?


----------



## YardG (Jul 17, 2021)

There's some discussion at Breed Bay and there's a thread in the seed bay section of ICM... a little at Pheno Hunter as well. Like I said, there isn't as much discussion or info as there is here, so be prepared to be underwhelmed if you're hoping for a lot of Bodhi content.


----------



## 2seepictures (Jul 17, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> Any opinions/thoughts on his Strawberry Milk male/crosses?
> Seems to be his 3rd most used male behind wookie and 88g13/hp.
> I wish his Strawberry Headband didn’t throw out so many males according to reports.


I have no experience with them, but I have been thinking about getting some next time I purchase seeds if they are still available, along with Sunshine Queen and a few others. I should probably get some OMG crosses too in order to round out the collection. Strawberry Mama (Strawberry Milk x OMG) perhaps?

I already feel like I have a bit of a hoarding problem coupled with wanting to try my own pollen chucks so I'm not sure I'll ever actually go that route. I'm sure many people here can relate to having too many seeds and have bigger collections than mine, definitely not enough space / time.



> *[Snow Lotus]*
> *****Goji OG (Nepali OG x Snow Lotus)
> Uplift (HA OG x Snow Lotus)
> Kush4 X Snowlotus (Kush4 X Snow Lotus)
> ...





poonoodle said:


> Sorry if this is a bad question for this forum/thread….. but where else do you guys read up or talk about Bodhi strains. There isn’t anything I can find on Facebook/Reddit. This love this thread, but would love to read and talk about Bodhi seeds even more.


I read the thread at overgrow but haven't made an account to post anything yet. It's fairly active but not as active as this thread usually.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jul 17, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> What are some good ones? Or are we not allowed to mention them here?


Grasscity forums has a Bodhi thread I believe


----------



## TWOMP (Jul 17, 2021)

Black Triangle week one flower….


----------



## hillbill (Jul 18, 2021)

THC Farmer also
RIU most active most of the time.


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 18, 2021)

hillbill said:


> THC Farmer also
> RIU most active most of the time.





Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Grasscity forums has a Bodhi thread I believe


Thanks!! Been hanging out on Reddit for years and haven’t used a forum in a decade it feels like. Im making my way through the OG.com thread now.


----------



## copkilller (Jul 18, 2021)

2 old soul - growing straight up almost no branches, big trunk, one thick center bud i hope the smell stay thru the cure because it's awesome lemon skunk and terpentine today

all my plants are growing in a bulb mite infestation, i have the pesticide that's supposed to get rid of 'em, but i don't want to use it cause it seems so toxic man, the warnings are crazy, it's BioWorks BotaniGard 22WP


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jul 18, 2021)

The mites don't look bad at all and considering how close you are the the finish line I would definitely not spray, regardless of what product. Botaniguard is the beauveria fungus, and there is one example of human infection - which began as a lung infection so it's something I would not spray in flower out of an abundance of caution: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC525285/#!po=2.00000


----------



## copkilller (Jul 18, 2021)

Humble_Budlings said:


> The mites don't look bad at all and considering how close you are the the finish line I would definitely not spray, regardless of what product. Botaniguard is the beauveria fungus, and there is one example of human infection - which began as a lung infection so it's something I would not spray in flower out of an abundance of caution: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC525285/#!po=2.00000


yeah i don't think i'm ever going to use it, prevention next time


----------



## WillieBill (Jul 18, 2021)

YardG said:


> There are Bodhi threads at all of the forums I frequent, but this is the most exhaustive/most heavily trafficked one from what I've seen.


I agree......this is the best Bodhi thread and the most active.


----------



## WillieBill (Jul 18, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Fyi, GLG is now in bodhi “bogo” mode. Freebies are babylon buster, lavender jack, lazy lightning, pinball wizard, sun ra and sundance.


Terpenado and lavender jack are sitting in my cart right now.......is this bogo going to go on forever??? Prolly not


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 18, 2021)

Ends midnight tonight.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jul 18, 2021)

Does anyone know of a source for pura vida seeds? Anyone have any f2’s that would be willing to trade? I have about 20 different packs of bodhi gear plus a ton of Akbb if your out there !


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 19, 2021)

Cutkeeper said:


> Does anyone know of a source for pura vida seeds? Anyone have any f2’s that would be willing to trade? I have about 20 different packs of bodhi gear plus a ton of Akbb if your out there !


Headiegardens(currently paused from business) had a sale offering up f2's of Pura Vida And Wolfpack with purchase of Bodhi And Strayfox combined. I have no idea when site will be back up, or if the offer would still stand.


----------



## jp68 (Jul 19, 2021)

He said only auctions on IG .Tried grabbing a pack and recieved that message from him.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 19, 2021)

jp68 said:


> He said only auctions on IG .Tried grabbing a pack and recieved that message from him.


From Shoe?


----------



## jp68 (Jul 19, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> From Shoe?


yessir


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 19, 2021)

jp68 said:


> He said only auctions on IG .Tried grabbing a pack and recieved that message from him.


I've sworn off all other social media type sites, so I'll have to wait.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 19, 2021)

Here is snow lotus x mango lotus Sativa Love Gift. Maybe 1 male. I want to f2 these. Real nice looking. Just now flowering. I'm low enough to finish in october, or take in if needed. 
Back farther is the mystery garden. Crossed black raspberry female with blue sunshine,black triangle, and soul axis males. And I have a male that I'm tempted to go ahead and F1 or F2, whatever that mystery cross would end up being. Not trying to do anything, just enjoying a walk in the garden with a friend and lover, smelling the flowers. We have nothing but time. Try to enjoy it while you can.


----------



## jp68 (Jul 19, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I've sworn off all other social media type sites, so I'll have to wait.


Same here. placed an order and found out after. Went with CSI chem91#12 x purple urkle instead


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jul 19, 2021)

Thanks everybody, I’ll check out shoe on Instagram. Those auctions sound like they could get pricey though!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 19, 2021)

Cutkeeper said:


> Thanks everybody, I’ll check out shoe on Instagram. Those auctions sound like they could get pricey though!


I sent you a pm


----------



## Tiflis (Jul 19, 2021)

DLA #7 lone female I ended up with from 3 seeds.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 20, 2021)

I took down my Tiger Tail bush (too big to call it a plant, too small to call it a tree) over the weekend at 67 days. Interestingly, between day 63 and day 67, as I was monitoring trichomes and debating when to chop, the aroma changed almost completely from sweet/light fruity funk to a definite sour funk.


----------



## copkilller (Jul 20, 2021)

turned down the temperature humidity and light hours and got this fade since im trying to harvest asap, too many problems in this grow, i got good clones of almost all of 'em tho, im stoked about the fade tho i didnt know i could do that, starting to see some purples too


----------



## Morecoffee420 (Jul 21, 2021)

TheHerbalConnoisseur said:


> Has anyone here had any experience with Masonic Seeds? Thoughts on them?
> 
> Got a buddy who scooped a bunch of seeds a year back to hold and is looking to sell em all to me at good deal. Thinking about grabbing em up to add some variety along w my Bodhi and possibly do some crosses if they are worthy.
> 
> ...


I'm running twisted wizard and cake crasher x Wilson and they're both the biggest plants in the garden. The latter is pushing 9' and is still in veg... I have yet to find any shit talkers that have actually ran his gear.


----------



## Morecoffee420 (Jul 21, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Are you kidding me man? First you're clogging up the thread with a giveaway and now you're coming to talk about Masonic. Dude is a glorified pollen chucker and it takes 5 minutes of research to realize it. Absolute garbage gear and a garbage person. He mocked my friend's dead grandmother and put her photo as his profile picture. I miss when this thread had actual discussion instead of a bunch of spam. Please cut it out.
> 
> Anways... Has anyone flowered out the Purple Kush x SSDD? I can't find anyone else's photos or grow journals and I'd like to know if the plant is finicky or what the deal is. Currently on my second run of it and these plants are underwhelming compared to anything else I've grown. Maybe they flourish outside?


Have you ran any of his gear? So far I'm 0/100 for shit talkers vs shit talkers that have actually tried his gear. The two I have going are the healthiest, biggest plants in the garden. Have fun sleeping.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 21, 2021)

Morecoffee420 said:


> Have you ran any of his gear? So far I'm 0/100 for shit talkers vs shit talkers that have actually tried his gear. The two I have going are the healthiest, biggest plants in the garden. Have fun sleeping.


Wrong thread. Feel free to create a Masonic seed thread


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 21, 2021)

Morecoffee420 said:


> So far I'm 0/100 for shit talkers vs shit talkers that have actually tried his gear.


You're also 0/2 in posts anyone cares about in the _*Bodhi Seeds *_thread. 

The thread you want is --->>>> masonic thread here (all wilson, all the time) <<<<---


----------



## Freshbakd (Jul 21, 2021)

Morecoffee420 said:


> I'm running twisted wizard and cake crasher x Wilson and they're both the biggest plants in the garden. The latter is pushing 9' and is still in veg... I have yet to find any shit talkers that have actually ran his gear.


I don't have to run his gear that's my choice. Additionally I can judge a person on how they present themselves. Go watch his interviews he openly admits he's a chucker that doesn't test a damn thing. Feel free to enjoy what you like but there's no need to praise him here. Your troll is showing.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jul 21, 2021)

WindyCityKush said:


> Good Medicine F2 (Several phenos)
> Day 40FView attachment 4941181
> View attachment 4941182
> View attachment 4941183
> ...



When fans are that frosty that early you know you in for a wild ride. Nice looking plants!

Updating my room. My current fluence and hlg600h will stay over my 4x8. Replacing my 2 315cmh over my 4x4 with a phantom photobio! Not a ton but I've seen nothing but good. I wanted the lux but fuck it. That saving allowed me to buy the active air 14,000btu air conditioner and a light. I'm very exited! Going to build a stand from 2x4 to set ac on so it can drain into a 5 gallon bucket. I have a couple cuts of guava wookie that will end up in room this go round as well!

My new room was Mint all winter and spring..... summer requires a ac lol. Terps were killed a bit on some keepers. Had a few others that did well despite the crazy heat I've delt with. Hope for a great outcome from plants going in next. Going to tape a fucking vpd chart to the wall (or my forehead lol). Wish me luck! Time to get back to serious!

Also got the weasel cut of sour diesel (the original) but it's bout 6" tall and not big enough to justify running!

Happy growing!


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 21, 2021)

I hope that colostomy bag is done bubbling in here. Could just be another to be ignored.
Posts like the tits on a boar hog; useless.
Edit: Red Lotus and Pinball Wizard en route..something Bodhi to be planted as soon as remodel is finished.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jul 21, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> When fans are that frosty that early you know you in for a wild ride. Nice looking plants!
> 
> Updating my room. My current fluence and hlg600h will stay over my 4x8. Replacing my 2 315cmh over my 4x4 with a phantom photobio! Not a ton but I've seen nothing but good. I wanted the lux but fuck it. That saving allowed me to buy the active air 14,000btu air conditioner and a light. I'm very exited! Going to build a stand from 2x4 to set ac on so it can drain into a 5 gallon bucket. I have a couple cuts of guava wookie that will end up in room this go round as well!
> 
> ...


Not to derail the conversation, but I’m trying to research portable ac units and wether they are worth it. Seen varying feedback. What are your thoughts?


----------



## copkilller (Jul 21, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Not to derail the conversation, but I’m trying to research portable ac units and wether they are worth it. Seen varying feedback. What are your thoughts?


portable ac suck a window unit is way way better, and cheaper, if you can hook it up

i have a frigidaire window unit blasting frigid air for 6 years now, very good brand for a AC


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 21, 2021)

So I wandered over to Overgrow, and since I’ve been in the hospital with a new baby for the last week, I blasted through 3000 pages of Bodhi thread (lots of long nights staring at my phone holding a baby). Kept hearing how great a couple strains were and I found them over on midweeksong. Next couple weeks are gonna be stressful knowing I have cash in transit and hoping some seed packs will show up at my mailbox. 

This is what should hopefully be showing up:
2 Mountain Temples
Cherry Queen 
Uplift
And a single seed of Space Monkey (all that was left). Hoping for a female but won’t let a male go to waste if it comes down to it.


----------



## WillieBill (Jul 22, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> So I’m guessing SSDD will never be rereleased


There are a few crosses still around, probably not for long.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 22, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> So I wandered over to Overgrow, and since I’ve been in the hospital with a new baby for the last week, I blasted through 3000 pages of Bodhi thread (lots of long nights staring at my phone holding a baby). Kept hearing how great a couple strains were and I found them over on midweeksong. Next couple weeks are gonna be stressful knowing I have cash in transit and hoping some seed packs will show up at my mailbox.
> 
> This is what should hopefully be showing up:
> 2 Mountain Temples
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2021)

4 Space Monkey F2s riding with 4 Cherry Lotus have hit the dirt in red Solos. Got lots of Bodhi at various stages including a couple beautiful Babylon Buster at 52 days and 2 Bing at 32 days. All on the plus side of nice.


----------



## copkilller (Jul 22, 2021)

There's a bad area in my flower room where some plants got bud rot, i have good air exchange but no wall fans, but idk what this is, it literally looks like coffee and hopefully it got this plant only and won't spread during the drying? i'm asking


So i decided to harvest, some plants looked ready and had ambers, most plants looked almost ready, and a couple plants are not ready


i made so many mistakes is this grow... but i made 'em for the last time. Also i have nice healthy clones of most of 'em, trying to keep 'em quarantined as much as possible, and i definitely have a few special plants i get to keep around. i think i'm going to keep 2 old soul, 2 mountain temple, 1 garlic bread freebie, and maybe the bleeder dragon's blood v2


now that i will have time, i'll post smoke reports on my last bodhi grow that is now cured for 3 to 4 months, i grew multiple plants of hollyweed, cluster funk, mountain temple, granola funk, purple wookie v2 and mango lotus


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 22, 2021)

Does anyone have any intel on Bodhi using a Talk of Kabul papa? I was wondering if there's testers out there running something ToK related that we should get excited about?


----------



## 2seepictures (Jul 22, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Does anyone have any intel on Bodhi using a Talk of Kabul papa? I was wondering if there's testers out there running something ToK related that we should get excited about?


A recent post from @Nu-Be on OG lists the TOK dad as no longer around. Not sure if there's another one though. SSDD, OMG, and Strawberry Milk were also on that list. 



> From : https://overgrow.com/t/bodhi-plant-and-seed-guide/2337/3166
> 
> Yep, as of right now (July 2021) anything from bodhi seeds with the following dads is long gone and cannot be remade with both of its original parents:
> Snow Lotus
> ...


Post from Bodhi confirming SSDD male no longer around as well :



> From : https://overgrow.com/t/hello-overgrow-friends/17974/15
> your all good my friend… its hard to tell when things are discontinued, its usually when the male is retired or lost, sometimes a female clone is lost too that cant be replaced and a line is shelfed… the ssdd male is no longer with us now, so those will dry up…


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 23, 2021)

copkilller said:


> There's a bad area in my flower room where some plants got bud rot, i have good air exchange but no wall fans, but idk what this is, it literally looks like coffee and hopefully it got this plant only and won't spread during the drying? i'm asking
> View attachment 4949193View attachment 4949194


I have read that this brown or black “coffee-looking” stuff is also bud rot.
Youll def. need to read some online articles about the specific details about what is best to do next.
This is just a small overview of what i found:

Get air humidity to below 50% to reduce chance of hidden mold that can keep growing and spreading to any other drying plants.
You dont want these mold spores to get in the air in the drying area or touching the other plants or air around them.
Wear disposable gloves and dont breath in that shit. Can you carefully but immediately take the affected plant(s) away from the others (to cut out affected moldy parts)?
Good luck!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jul 23, 2021)

*
Late summer 2021 Drop list preview, COMING SOON!!!!


Beautiful Day (topanga pure kush x strawberry milk) 9 weeks* uplifting inspiring stawberry citrus og kush

Strawberry Temple (temple x strawberry milk) 9 weeks.... big sticky wizard wands of orange bubblegum inspiration…

Pure Land Hashplant (congo kashmir x 88g13/hp) 9 weeks* forest*earth*pine*sage*elderberry*productive*heady

Golden Hashplant ( tk x green crack x tres dawg x 88g13/hp) *9 weeks* apple* melon* yudzu* gas* earth* big girl

Saints Crossing (saint stephen x 88g13/hp) 9 weeks* saint stephen originally know as stevie wonder, one of my oldest creations still in clone form, a hybrid of some of my favorite plants i was working with around 2005 in santa cruz (bubba kush x blueberry x trainwreck x sensi star) pink bubble gum and eucalyptus black berry soda, makes you feel like a saint….

Wookie Hashplant v2 (wookie 30 x 88g13/hp) passionfruit pheno remix…

Mothers Hashplant remix (mm #5 x 88g13/hp) the candy hearts pheno remix…

Deep Line Alchemy 15 (angel wing afghan x 88g13/hp)


Restocks:

Red Eye Jedi

Angelica

Sakura

Divine Intervention

Space Cowboy

Midnight Cowboy

Amrita

Black Triangle

Booty

Black Light Fantasy

Celestral Citron

Lemon Penetration

Strawberry Headband

Tiger Tail

DLA12(Lebanese)

More Cowbell

Space Monkey

Snuggle Funk

Purple Soul

Mexican Death Sativa



(some of these will be the last stock due to loss of mother plants)* 

Thanks BD


----------



## Zett66 (Jul 23, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> *Late summer 2021 Drop list preview, COMING SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful Day (topanga pure kush x strawberry milk) 9 weeks* uplifting inspiring stawberry citrus og kush
> ...


soooo many all the time. Sounds awesome


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 23, 2021)

Got 1 red eye Jedi female left from a pack bought years back. Glad to see a few more up


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2021)

Space Monkey and Black Triangle restock!
Lions and Tigers and Bears, Oh My!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 23, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> *Late summer 2021 Drop list preview, COMING SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful Day (topanga pure kush x strawberry milk) 9 weeks* uplifting inspiring stawberry citrus og kush
> ...


Amrita and Black Triangle restocks!  

Looks like Stevie Wonder is no more...it is now Saint Stephen...and that Saint's Crossing looks interesting. Wonder what it feels like to be a saint.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 23, 2021)

Fuuuuuck yes. I also hope Happy Trails makes it into the drop.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 23, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Fuuuuuck. I also hope Happy Trails makes it into the drop.


Yeah. It would be a bummer if he forgot about that one.


----------



## secretsociety420 (Jul 23, 2021)

Hey guys anybody knows when those strains were dropped: Purple Soul, Neroli 91, Deep Line Alchemy 11 and Twin Flame v2 ? I'm kinda scared of picking them up and them being to old to germinate


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 23, 2021)

last nug of red eye Jedi . Powerful night meds


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 23, 2021)

I’ll probably pick up 1-3 options on the new drop because I have a sickness, but is anyone else anxiously awaiting a new Bodhi male?


----------



## Gekokujo (Jul 23, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I’ll probably pick up 1-3 options on the new drop because I have a sickness, but is anyone else anxiously awaiting a new Bodhi male?


Definitely feels like he’s working on something 

Im just hoping someone makes f2s of some of the fat cherry lines. looks like they’re not coming back.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 23, 2021)

Kinda hoping for an Artifact 1 male. He says that strain is his favorite


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 23, 2021)

secretsociety420 said:


> Hey guys anybody knows when those strains were dropped: Purple Soul, Neroli 91, Deep Line Alchemy 11 and Twin Flame v2 ? I'm kinda scared of picking them up and them being to old to germinate


You'll be fine with those as long as you're getting them from one of the standard seed banks that carries Bodhi gear. Nothing that's currently for sale at legit Bodhi-carrying US seed banks (GLG, JBC, The Seed Source, BDSC, Headie Gardens) will be older than a couple years. Since seeds stay viable for 10 years or longer, you'll be fine. 

If you want more specifics on the actual drops, a thread search should bring up posts with drop lists if you search for them by name.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 23, 2021)

WindyCityKush said:


> Kinda hoping for an Artifact 1 male. He says that strain is his favorite


I wonder if there is a male? Wasn’t that the mother used in a HP cross?
Would love more info to nerd out on about artifact


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jul 23, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up on LE drops everybody. Hope he changes his mind on the limited part. It seems like artifact 1 and purple unicorn are two of bodhi’s favorites!


----------



## Gekokujo (Jul 23, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I wonder if there is a male? Wasn’t that the mother used in a HP cross?
> Would love more info to nerd out on about artifact


same here ! I snagged the purple Afghan hp in hope there are some dla 5 phenos. I grew out the pillow book and the master kush seemed to be dominated by the pu on the phenos I saw.

although angel wing afghan in the new dla 15 sounds interesting.


----------



## Gekokujo (Jul 23, 2021)

Cutkeeper said:


> View attachment 4949681 Thanks for the heads up on LE drops everybody. Hope he changes his mind on the limited part. It seems like artifact 1 and purple unicorn are two of bodhi’s favorites!


Funny timing just got mine in the mail too, and also thanks to people letting a non social media guy know!


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 23, 2021)

WindyCityKush said:


> Kinda hoping for an Artifact 1 male. He says that strain is his favorite


A1 is the one that smells like human shit right? I can’t wait to flower that Purp Afghan Hashplant if so.


----------



## copkilller (Jul 23, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> I have read that this brown or black “coffee-looking” stuff is also bud rot.
> Youll def. need to read some online articles about the specific details about what is best to do next.
> This is just a small overview of what i found:
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Appreciate that, I don't have a de-huey but i'm looking to pick one up today, my room is below 70f and 60% RH, huge air exchange and big fan blowing air around hopefully that over compensates until i plug in the de-hu... and i looked inside all the main buds of every plant and i did find one that had i little mold in it and got rid of the whole plant, i'm going to dry it somewhere else


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 23, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I wonder if there is a male? Wasn’t that the mother used in a HP cross?
> Would love more info to nerd out on about artifact


There is a post from radioridgenursery on IG showing an Artifact 1 F3 pheno called Mexican Hot Chocolate. In the post Bodhi comments that “the A1was 3 seeds. A Rank acrid afghani, a more master Kush smelling broad leaf and a narrow leaf male. I pushed out all the phenos into different lines. The Mexican hot chocolate is the closest to the male.” He also mentions that it’s his favorite


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 23, 2021)

WindyCityKush said:


> There is a post from radioridgenursery on IG showing an Artifact 1 F3 pheno called Mexican Hot Chocolate. I’m the post Bodhi comments that “the A1was 3 seeds. A Rank acrid afghani, a more master Kush smelling broad leaf and a narrow leaf male. I pushed out all the phenos into different lines. The Mexican hot chocolate is the closest to the male.” He also mentions that it’s his favorite


When you browse on Instagram, can other people see what you browse on and like/follow? I have one but don’t ever use it but I’m pretty sure a few coworkers follow me. It seems like I miss out on a lot of neat information by not using Instagram more, but privacy regarding this particular hobby is rather important


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 23, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> When you browse on Instagram, can other people see what you browse on and like/follow? I have one but don’t ever use it but I’m pretty sure a few coworkers follow me. It seems like I miss out on a lot of neat information by not using Instagram more, but privacy regarding this particular hobby is rather important


I’ve never had an issue. You could also make a fake IG page just to browse cannabis posts


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 23, 2021)

WindyCityKush said:


> There is a post from radioridgenursery on IG showing an Artifact 1 F3 pheno called Mexican Hot Chocolate. I’m the post Bodhi comments that “the A1was 3 seeds. A Rank acrid afghani, a more master Kush smelling broad leaf and a narrow leaf male. I pushed out all the phenos into different lines. The Mexican hot chocolate is the closest to the male.” He also mentions that it’s his favorite


That's also the name of a strain from one of his buddies, Snowhigh. No relation in strains though.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jul 23, 2021)

WindyCityKush said:


> I’ve never had an issue. You could also make a fake IG page just to browse cannabis posts


Yeah man, you should get a burner account...better yet a burner identity.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 23, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> A1 is the one that smells like human shit right? I can’t wait to flower that Purp Afghan Hashplant if so.


I only flowered out 3 females of A DLA 5 F2. None smelled like human shit, never heard that neither. Buuutt there are some gross phenos in there, I encountered gamey, garlicky, body odor, wet dog, skunkyness


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 23, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> A1 is the one that smells like human shit right? I can’t wait to flower that Purp Afghan Hashplant if so.


I'm not trying to dis you by laughing. We all have ours tastes. Sorry if you are/were offended. 
I hope you have luck on your side and find the pheno you seek.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jul 23, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> So I wandered over to Overgrow, and since I’ve been in the hospital with a new baby for the last week, I blasted through 3000 pages of Bodhi thread (lots of long nights staring at my phone holding a baby). Kept hearing how great a couple strains were and I found them over on midweeksong. Next couple weeks are gonna be stressful knowing I have cash in transit and hoping some seed packs will show up at my mailbox.
> 
> This is what should hopefully be showing up:
> 2 Mountain Temples
> ...



I just finished up a run with Uplift. Expect a 2.5x stretch and plenty of potential for big, but leafy buds. Does not like dry soil. So far everyone is enjoying the effects, still a bit early to call it Cured so gonna hold off on the nose judgements. In flower it was lemony/rubber.


----------



## 2seepictures (Jul 23, 2021)

Hoping whenever the new drop arrives that I'm able to secure a pack or 2 of Black Triangle , Beautiful Day & Saints Crossing.

Goji Male - solid red / purple stems & some purple flowers.




Interested to see what shows up in the Goji F2s and SSDD x Goji. Mixing desiccating silica beads in w/ the pollen after sitting for 24-48 hours~ and capping. Not sure if that's enough time to dry out sufficiently for storage, any opinions?


----------



## lambchopedd (Jul 23, 2021)

Thank god I only want one. Which means I’ll prob buy two

I pray that DLA isn’t in short supply..


----------



## copkilller (Jul 23, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> When you browse on Instagram, can other people see what you browse on and like/follow? I have one but don’t ever use it but I’m pretty sure a few coworkers follow me. It seems like I miss out on a lot of neat information by not using Instagram more, but privacy regarding this particular hobby is rather important


instagram sucks i have it only to find information on seeds actually and still is useless


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jul 23, 2021)

skunk ass, yes

human ass, no

which is kinda funny in it's own right but there is no rhyme or reason, only what you like


copkilller said:


> instagram sucks i have it only to find information on seeds actually and still is useless


It's marginally useful for drop info but otherwise chock full of propaganda lol


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jul 24, 2021)

Hey everyone. 
Been a while since I've posted, as I haven't been able to grow a lot in recent years. Hope everyone is doing well, its ice to see the Bodhi community flourishing.

I made some crosses a few years ago, and decided I better pop some of them as I know seeds won't keep forever lol. 

This was one of my Soulmate (wookie dom) x Chem Toffees at only 2 weeks into flower, (currently they're at week 4) I'll get some more pics soon. 

I have 2 of these going at the moment, and the other seems to be more of a Chem Toffees leaning pheno, compared to this one.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jul 24, 2021)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Hey everyone.
> Been a while since I've posted, as I haven't been able to grow a lot in recent years. Hope everyone is doing well, its ice to see the Bodhi community flourishing.
> 
> I made some crosses a few years ago, and decided I better pop some of them as I know seeds won't keep forever lol.
> ...


Which plant was the male and which was the female ?


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 24, 2021)

Isn't it industry standard to list the female first in a cross? It's a struggle for me to remember ever seeing it with the male listed first. I'm game to learn if I'm wrong though.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 24, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> When you browse on Instagram, can other people see what you browse on and like/follow? I have one but don’t ever use it but I’m pretty sure a few coworkers follow me. It seems like I miss out on a lot of neat information by not using Instagram more, but privacy regarding this particular hobby is rather important


They changed their privacy about a year + ago. At one point you could go into your likes (heart) and see who your followers had liked, commented (you could see their comment) and who they'd followed. Shady shit in any ones books, I hear the stalkers loved it!


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 24, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I'm not trying to dis you by laughing. We all have ours tastes. Sorry if you are/were offended.
> I hope you have luck on your side and find the pheno you seek.


Hahaha. It’s not the pheno I seek, but could be interesting for police interactions. 
“Sorry officer, I was speeding because I shit my pants. No need to search the car, you’ll just find dirty diapers”. 

I know my username isn’t helping my case either. But to be fair, my DLA5 unicorn pack was bought sight unseen.


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 24, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Hoping whenever the new drop arrives that I'm able to secure a pack or 2 of Black Triangle , Beautiful Day & Saints Crossing.
> 
> Goji Male - solid red / purple stems & some purple flowers.
> View attachment 4949848
> ...


If you don’t get what you’re looking for, and I do, I would do anything for some Goji sperm. Goji was what brought me to Bodhi, but sadly I was a few years late to the party and can’t get any.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 24, 2021)

Goji OG was my first experience with Bodhi. It was store bought, but put me on a path.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jul 24, 2021)

I have a pack of Stardawg x SSDD that I just keep not getting to. I’d trade someone who is interested in the SSDD. I’d just run them for flower and I’d rather see someone who’s interested in pollen/males and whatnot use them. PM me.


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 24, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Goji OG was my first experience with Bodhi. It was store bought, but put me on a path.


Haha. I hyped myself up on it, heard it was the craziest flavors, but was far too late. That’s why my first Bodhi purchase was a pack of Soul Mates that I have 2 flowering now. 
I was eyeing the pack of Goji on Strainly, and had even somewhat justified the price, but the payment options the seller is using turned me off. It was all non refundable options.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 24, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> Haha. I hyped myself up on it, heard it was the craziest flavors, but was far too late. That’s why my first Bodhi purchase was a pack of Soul Mates that I have 2 flowering now.
> I was eyeing the pack of Goji on Strainly, and had even somewhat justified the price, but the payment options the seller is using turned me off. It was all non refundable options.


There are f2 options out there.


----------



## 2seepictures (Jul 24, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> Haha. I hyped myself up on it, heard it was the craziest flavors, but was far too late. That’s why my first Bodhi purchase was a pack of Soul Mates that I have 2 flowering now.
> I was eyeing the pack of Goji on Strainly, and had even somewhat justified the price, but the payment options the seller is using turned me off. It was all non refundable options.


At the price that guy is charging you could get 7~ packs of something else and you know you're actually getting what you're paying for. You could do a big pheno hunt on lines containing Goji as well if something like Pinesoul or Goji Razz is what you're looking for, and probably end up with more quality keepers than you get out of 1 pack of Goji. The line being discontinued certainly adds an extra layer of exclusivity, but hype and exclusivity don't always translate to guaranteed quality and it still often boils down to numbers and luck with finding a worthy keeper. That said I'm sure a keeper Goji is absolutely amazing if found and would justify the cost.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 24, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> At the price that guy is charging you could get 7~ packs of something else and you know you're actually getting what you're paying for. You could do a big pheno hunt on lines containing Goji as well if something like Pinesoul or Goji Razz is what you're looking for, and probably end up with more quality keepers than you get out of 1 pack of Goji. The line being discontinued certainly adds an extra layer of exclusivity, but hype and exclusivity don't always translate to guaranteed quality and it still often boils down to numbers and luck with finding a worthy keeper. That said I'm sure a keeper Goji is absolutely amazing if found and would justify the cost.


 where can i find some Pinesoul crosess


----------



## 2seepictures (Jul 24, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> where can i find some Pinesoul crosess


GLG has Soulmate (Pinesoul x Woookie 15) and Old Soul ( Pinesoul X OMG).

Dragon's Milk (Dragon Soul x Strawberry Milk) might be another option for finding some Nepali OG / Goji phenos
Strawberry Milk >> Nepali OG x Instant Karma


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 24, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> where can i find some Pinesoul crosess


Glg restock has at least one coming


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 24, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> At the price that guy is charging you could get 7~ packs of something else and you know you're actually getting what you're paying for. You could do a big pheno hunt on lines containing Goji as well if something like Pinesoul or Goji Razz is what you're looking for, and probably end up with more quality keepers than you get out of 1 pack of Goji. The line being discontinued certainly adds an extra layer of exclusivity, but hype and exclusivity don't always translate to guaranteed quality and it still often boils down to numbers and luck with finding a worthy keeper. That said I'm sure a keeper Goji is absolutely amazing if found and would justify the cost.


You are absolutely right. And I’m glad I never got them. Thank you.


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 24, 2021)

My day 28 Soul Mates. One taller and one shorter. Already getting some frost on her fan leaves.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Jul 24, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> GLG has Soulmate (Pinesoul x Woookie 15) and Old Soul ( Pinesoul X OMG).
> 
> Dragon's Milk (Dragon Soul x Strawberry Milk) might be another option for finding some Nepali OG / Goji phenos
> Strawberry Milk »»» {Mother's Milk x Goji OG} x {Bubba Kush x Sour Diesel IBL}


The lineage of strawberry milk is Nepali OG x Instant Karma.



Did that info come from seedfinder?


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jul 24, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Which plant was the male and which was the female ?


Sorry, I should have probably mention that.
So the Soul Mate was the male in this cross.
I had two males that were very different, one woodie dom and one Gogi dom.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jul 24, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> My day 28 Soul Mates. One taller and one shorter. Already getting some frost on her fan leaves.
> View attachment 4950416


Beautiful plants! 
I love soulmate, I'm glad there seems to be a few people growing this now. Seemed like it was over looked for a few years.


----------



## 2seepictures (Jul 24, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> The lineage of strawberry milk is Nepali OG x Instant Karma.
> 
> View attachment 4950423
> 
> Did that info come from seedfinder?


Yes seedfinder, good catch! fixed


----------



## jackgonza (Jul 24, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> I have a pack of Stardawg x SSDD that I just keep not getting to. I’d trade someone who is interested in the SSDD. I’d just run them for flower and I’d rather see someone who’s interested in pollen/males and whatnot use them. PM me.


I’ve got a stardawg x ssdd right now week 8 of flower, she’s the star in the room that’s for sure, she’s usually the first one I check on. Very special… just sayin


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Jul 24, 2021)

Space Monkey 49 days lite dep


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Jul 24, 2021)

Oldgoat1959 said:


> Space Monkey 49 days lite depView attachment 4950623
> View attachment 4950626


Have the aphids been particularly bad this year? How have you been combating them?


----------



## SFnone (Jul 24, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> A1 is the one that smells like human shit right? I can’t wait to flower that Purp Afghan Hashplant if so.


I grew a1 x kashmir testers last year, and while smells were nasty, they weren't particularly loud overall. 4 varieties were found- One was exceptionally cooked meat and lemon pepper chem smell, one was dry raddish, carpet cleaner and 3wk old used mouthwash with nasty chem and lovemaking smells, (that was the strongest in effect), one was straight chem, and one did have a human feces undertone, but it was only in the backend... The main smells of that one were very formaldehyde and wet dog food... not wet dog, but wet dog food... Like a can of the cheapest, smelliest dog food you could find... the smell was suffocating... But surprisingly the effect was quite bland. A lot of people will say they don't want weed that smells like a highschool biology class during dissections, dogfood and shit... until they get it that is... then they won't want to lose it.


----------



## copkilller (Jul 25, 2021)

Terpenado smoke report - 3 months cure

This is not one of my go-to jar, i don't know why, it had a strong artificial strawberry smell during flower, i have 4 clones of this in my backyard that are smelling like strawberry, i like to go drink a beer with 'em and rub my fingers on the grease and smell 'em. So good, Anyways haha someone mentioned their terpenado turned out tasting like cedar and yes! that's the smoke taste, strawberry cedar. The smoke is thin and bright tasting, it's strong and gets you very high (i'm not good as describing highs it's kinda all the same to me) my friends love it because of it's strong effect, it's great but i don't like it as much as some of my other bodhi jars

the buds are pretty damn bauftiful and you can see some salmon-ish color in the leave stems


----------



## copkilller (Jul 25, 2021)

Purple Wookie V2 - 3 months cure

This one really is pissing me off, here's why, it's got yield, density, color and it's the most pungent weed i've ever seen or smelled, it's overwhelming, if you saw and smelled this you would i have to have it, it's insane. It's *berries and baby calf diarrhea*. i grew 2 of these and the smell does NOT translate in the smoke flavor at all, flavor is bland. i gave some to friends and they were so stoked on it but never hit me back up telling me it's good like they do with other strains i gave 'em so i'm not crazy... we'll see in another 3 months tho, sometimes it happens but usually nah

DAMMIT!!!!


----------



## copkilller (Jul 25, 2021)

Mountain Temple smoke report - 3 month cure

This one i can't stop raving about it lol if you read this thread on every page there's me talking about mountain temple for 6 months now, i just harvested i think 12 more of em a few days ago, this one smelled the best growing, like mr. clean floor cleaner, after the cure it taste like that but i wish the sharp smell stayed a litttttle more, but you can definitely taste it in the smoke, has other flavors too, but i don't know what they are, smoke is on the thin side, bright fresh flavors, perfect potency you can smoke a pipe and not ruin your day, heavy munchies! I'm probably going to come back and edit all of these smoke reports after i smoke more but anyways, great weed! hard to trim, pretty airy compared to let's say the 88g13hp crosses

i had a shitload on nanners on both my mountain temples but i fixed a couple light leaks and i have negative -0 on all 12 plants i just harvested, sensitive to light leaks! also it's tall branchy and floppy


----------



## copkilller (Jul 25, 2021)

Mango lotus (sativa pheno) smoke report - 3 months cure

There's one of my absolute go-to jar, usually smoke this before and at work, smells of mangoes yes but not as much or ripe as the indica pheno, this one is more mango-mint-wintergreen
The buds are evil looking, super cool, they look brittle and fragile and airy but it's like they are full of sap or something, super hard to break up, that's a jar i wish i had a grinder for, actually i have 2 jars of this it's strangely one of my most sativa and faster finisher and heavier yielder, i know right? Cool plant altogether. The flavor is exactly the way it smells : mango-mint-wintergreen but not overwhelming

i have a re-veg of this very plant in my backyard crushing it


----------



## copkilller (Jul 25, 2021)

Cluster Funk smoke report - 3 months cure

Game 7 of the world series, bottom of the 9th the Dodgers are down 3 runs to the Astros, bases loaded 2 outs 2 strikes walk off grand slam, because i hated these growing plants, smelled faint and shitty, was hungry and thirsty. When you open the jar the smell dominates the room, pungent malt, pastries, cheese and berries, these smells are also all in it's strong flavor, THICK smoke, very strong positive high, i'm getting poetic about it. Big round dense orange-haired hard nugs

cluster funk is my favorite strain of all 6 bodhi strains i grew (did i really say that?) seeds are still available last time i checked, i definitely recommend it. i wish it re-vegged


----------



## Warpedpassage (Jul 25, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Cluster Funk smoke report - 3 months cure
> 
> Game 7 of the world series, bottom of the 9th the Dodgers are down 3 runs to the Astros, bases loaded 2 outs 2 strikes walk off grand slam, because i hated these growing plants, smelled faint and shitty, was hungry and thirsty. When you open the jar the smell dominates the room, pungent malt, pastries, cheese and berries, these smells are also all in it's strong flavor, THICK smoke, very strong positive high, i'm getting poetic about it. Big round dense orange-haired hard nugs
> 
> ...


Did your clusterfunks herm or throw any bananas.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 25, 2021)

Does anybody know when Shoe is reopening headiegardens?


----------



## lambchopedd (Jul 25, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Does anybody know when Shoe is reopening headiegardens?


I’d recommend emailing him (I can pm you his email if you don’t have it). I messaged him on 5/20 and asked if there was an eta on his return. He said “it will be a month or two”.

I hope all is well with him and his parents situation. I even miss just browsing his site in catalogue mode


----------



## Senokai (Jul 25, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> *Late summer 2021 Drop list preview, COMING SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful Day (topanga pure kush x strawberry milk) 9 weeks* uplifting inspiring stawberry citrus og kush
> ...


ooooof more hashplant crosses...no thanks


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jul 25, 2021)

Senokai said:


> ooooof more hashplant crosses...no thanks


what male excites you the most?


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 25, 2021)

Senokai said:


> ooooof more hashplant crosses...no thanks


Eh, I'm for sure down with that DLA#15. If I'm lucky enough, I'll get some MDS and Black Triangle too. We'll see if I can click fast enough haha!
I'm hoping for an awesome restock of old and new freebies too!


----------



## Senokai (Jul 25, 2021)

Cutkeeper said:


> what male excites you the most?


I've tried 88g13hp and strawberry milk crosses. Having ran more of the 88g13hp I was kind of burned out/underwhelmed on it.


----------



## Senokai (Jul 25, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Eh, I'm for sure down with that DLA#15. If I'm lucky enough, I'll get some MDS and Black Triangle too. We'll see if I can click fast enough haha!
> I'm hoping for an awesome restock of old and new freebies too!


I've yet to try anything DLA but Im pretty burned out on anything 88g13hp.


----------



## copkilller (Jul 25, 2021)

Hollyweed smoke report - 3 months cure

So this one have "keeper" written on the jars and the plant label, It smelled like milk and kush the whole time growing, very very nice smell, frosty sugar leaves, big flowers, the milk did not stick around after the chop it transformed in a caramel, malt smell. The smoke is thick and opaque, super smooth with a slight citrus, heavy sweet garlic exhale. Happy high, but don't smoke in the morning, it's too relaxing and long lasting, definitely a after work strain

The buds are "spongy" sticky, big calyxs, and hard to break up


----------



## Learning1234 (Jul 25, 2021)

Nice job copkiller! Have a real nice stash for yourself. Enjoy!


----------



## copkilller (Jul 25, 2021)

Granola Funk v2 smoke report - 3 months cure

So all the smoke reports i posted are my first indoor photoperiod grow, and this plant is like the only one that had 0 problems and finished to it's full potential, slow grower late finisher small and dense plant, the buds are super dark inside almost black, only in the sunlight or camera flash (like in these pictures) you can see purple, the smell of the jar is soapy, like lemon Ajax dish soap, the honey inside the buds is cool, litereally gooey wet and sweet honey, it's not bitter sap, it's sugar, i've seen this before on other purple strains i grew and i LOVE it. The buds are small, dense and heavy

The smoke comes out tasting like no other weed i've grown, like you packed a bowl of brown sugar, no ajax lemon in the smoke, super special plant!


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Jul 25, 2021)

I have seen Lots of Green Lacewing eggs everywhere.
They are keeping it in check.
Saw very little honeydew from aphids


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Jul 25, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Have the aphids been particularly bad this year? How have you been combating them?


They were bad last year on.
Green lacewings are naturally everywhere this year on my plants.
Keeping the ants at bay helps,too.
They kill the aphid predators because they like the aphid honeydew.


----------



## MrGr33ngreen (Jul 25, 2021)

High Bodhi fans, 

can anybody show me some 88 G13 Hashplant leaning pheno? 

Thank you.


----------



## unomas (Jul 25, 2021)

@copkilller thanks for those reviews! Packed with info


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Jul 25, 2021)

Soulmate 800 gallon.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Jul 25, 2021)

Soulmate has been incredibly vigorous.
Leaves always standing up and nice color from the very beginning.
Healthy root system.
1000 gallon


----------



## lambchopedd (Jul 25, 2021)

Senokai said:


> ooooof more hashplant crosses...no thanks


I have yet to grow a single 88g13hp cross. Yet I have two Skunk Hashplants, Snuggle Funks, Jager Hashplants, and now… looking to grab two DLA#15s (maybe Black Triangle too).

Please share your thoughts on this male. Because before the year’s over I’m going to dig through multiple packs of one of those lines.


----------



## jbcCT (Jul 25, 2021)

copkilller said:


> There's a bad area in my flower room where some plants got bud rot, i have good air exchange but no wall fans, but idk what this is, it literally looks like coffee and hopefully it got this plant only and won't spread during the drying? i'm asking
> View attachment 4949193View attachment 4949194
> 
> So i decided to harvest, some plants looked ready and had ambers, most plants looked almost ready, and a couple plants are not ready
> ...


Your set up looks great. Probably a good idea you chopped it. If that black fungus reached escape velocity could have been game over. Man that stuff looked nasty.


----------



## copkilller (Jul 25, 2021)

Warpedpassage said:


> Did your clusterfunks herm or throw any bananas.


one of the 2 jared plant says "2 nannners" on it but i have major light leaks, and has more nanners on other strains then the cluster funks


----------



## copkilller (Jul 25, 2021)

MrGr33ngreen said:


> High Bodhi fans,
> 
> can anybody show me some 88 G13 Hashplant leaning pheno?
> 
> Thank you.


i wish i knew if the crosses i grew are, i can say that all of em (hollyweed, cluster funk & dragon blood) are big plants with big buds


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jul 25, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> I have yet to grow a single 88g13hp cross. Yet I have two Skunk Hashplants, Snuggle Funks, Jager Hashplants, and now… looking to grab two DLA#15s (maybe Black Triangle too).
> 
> Please share your thoughts on this male. Because before the year’s over I’m going to dig through multiple packs of one of those lines.


Just finishing a run of heavenly hashplant (pre 98 katsu x 88g13hp). Smells like old bay aftershave in a musty basement. Some fruity phenos (Concord grape/ tropical fruit) but the taste seems to translate better through the incense ones in my pack. The bubba side imparted chocolate and coffee notes after chop.


----------



## Senokai (Jul 25, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> I have yet to grow a single 88g13hp cross. Yet I have two Skunk Hashplants, Snuggle Funks, Jager Hashplants, and now… looking to grab two DLA#15s (maybe Black Triangle too).
> 
> Please share your thoughts on this male. Because before the year’s over I’m going to dig through multiple packs of one of those lines.


I'm not saying that the 88g13hp is bad by any means. Its just played out. It can add a lot of frost and some potency but you will see a lot of the same expressions that come from the 88g13hp side. I ended up saying "another hp leaner" a lot and didn't see a whole lot of mom heavy leaners.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 25, 2021)

Senokai said:


> I'm not saying that the 88g13hp is bad by any means. Its just played out. It can add a lot of frost and some potency but you will see a lot of the same expressions that come from the 88g13hp side. I ended up saying "another hp leaner" a lot and didn't see a whole lot of mom heavy leaners.


Maybe those treasures are in the f2's. I'm not able to say, but I'm hoping that's the case.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 26, 2021)

2 Babylon Buster (56 days) are the first G13HP crosses that are mostly Sativa in visual expression. Bigger than most and both are all black pepper smelling.

4 Cherry Lotus are up from the dirt in red Solos. 2/4 Space Monkey F2s are up also.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 26, 2021)

Senokai said:


> I'm not saying that the 88g13hp is bad by any means. Its just played out. It can add a lot of frost and some potency but you will see a lot of the same expressions that come from the 88g13hp side. I ended up saying "another hp leaner" a lot and didn't see a whole lot of mom heavy leaners.


I had a nice hashplant pheno in Super Silver Hashplant that was super tight fruity gassy and potent. Touched her up with some headbanger pollen. Some Hashplant pheno’s from that cross will throw out some serious mentholated sour fruit terps. Just touching the leaves fills the room with menthol/hash


----------



## the-dolomite (Jul 26, 2021)

Roadkill Unicorn v2 x Elfinstone. This plant has really taken off in the last few weeks.


I've been top dressing with crab, bone and fish bone meal, seabird and bat guano, kelp, lime, gypsum, azomite and langbenite plus plant and compost teas every few days. Seems to be working.




Soulmate, I chose this strain after reading so many positive reviews here. I will say that so far it's been finicky. Tough to clone, prone to powdery mildew, floppy, weak branches. I'm sure it will be worth it if it makes it to harvest though!


----------



## Senokai (Jul 26, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Maybe those treasures are in the f2's. I'm not able to say, but I'm hoping that's the case.


Its totally possible.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 26, 2021)

Senokai said:


> Its totally possible.


I know not everyone's into that hunt, or doesn't have space, or are held back by plant limits. Personally, I buy half of all my beans for making f2's to find those treasures for my toolbox. Even if the f1's are the bees knees, I'm interested in the uniqueness hidden.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 26, 2021)

WindyCityKush said:


> I’ve never had an issue. You could also make a fake IG page just to browse cannabis posts


Definitely a bunch of y'all sending me messages with different names. 

And why are y'all bugging out about Goji?! Bodhi's verified Pinesoul clone is out and about! (No, not an invite to me message me about it. Thx.)

Anyways, popped some Super Silver Hashplant F2's from the "Euphoric KO" pheno and the one gal I got is spot on for the mom. Pretty excited. Dino Party has got some going and has the same smell going. Really unique, pissy herbal smell. Hit her with the Eden Transmission F1 pollen. Should be a proper party going there.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 26, 2021)

White Lotus is narcotic just like The White. Makes me go night, night.


----------



## SimpleBox (Jul 26, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Anyways, popped some Super Silver Hashplant F2's from the "Euphoric KO" pheno and the one gal I got is spot on for the mom. Pretty excited. Dino Party has got some going and has the same smell going. Really unique, pissy herbal smell. Hit her with the Eden Transmission F1 pollen. Should be a proper party going there.


how does a person F2 a pack to try and get mom leaners from the F2?

@Nu-Be maybe you can tell us your technique on F2’ing Bodhi also.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 26, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> how does a person F2 a pack to try and get mom leaners from the F2?
> 
> @Nu-Be maybe you can tell us your technique on F2’ing Bodhi also.


I’ll clarify by saying I got a plant that resembles the F1 mother. Totally depends on the lines on how much variation you’ll see afaik. I take the males and chop them before they’re about to drop the pollen. The balls will be striped. I’ll put the chopped tops in water and collect the pollen on plates. When the ladies are ready I paint the pollen on a branch with the qtip and tag the branch with a twist tie. Sometimes will spray down a week later, but don’t think I always do that. Very rarely find a loose seed anywhere else on the plant. Learned this or most of it from SchwaggyP’s thread. He uses paper bags and you probably should too. Hope that helps.


----------



## Pupelle (Jul 26, 2021)

88g13hp is one of my favorite bodhi males! Y'all should be super excited, and because black triangle is coming back, I'll probably get like 5 packs of that one, such a good one!

I can see why some people *might* be a little burnt on the hashplant because its somewhat dominant and repetitive, BUT it meshes so well with many of the moms, and has such amazing effects!


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 27, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> how does a person F2 a pack to try and get mom leaners from the F2?
> 
> @Nu-Be maybe you can tell us your technique on F2’ing Bodhi also.


I would think it would be different f2'ing for tool seeking vs. preservation. If I were trying to preserve a line I'd use All males and females. Otherwise, I might be selective looking for whatever traits I need to find.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 27, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Definitely a bunch of y'all sending me messages with different names.
> 
> And why are y'all bugging out about Goji?! Bodhi's verified Pinesoul clone is out and about! (No, not an invite to me message me about it. Thx.)
> 
> Anyways, popped some Super Silver Hashplant F2's from the "Euphoric KO" pheno and the one gal I got is spot on for the mom. Pretty excited. Dino Party has got some going and has the same smell going. Really unique, pissy herbal smell. Hit her with the Eden Transmission F1 pollen. Should be a proper party going there.


I don’t follow and have never sent you any messages. 
Anyway, your matchup sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 27, 2021)

WindyCityKush said:


> I don’t follow and have never sent you any messages.
> Anyway, your matchup sounds pretty interesting.


You sure about that?! I know it’s you!!!

Haha, my bad if it sounded like an accusation. Interactions with Bodhi folks have been almost all amazing.

Thanks! I’ll be sure to keep y’all posted.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 27, 2021)

Anybody got experience buying their Bodhi (or other gear) through seed-city?

Edit: I'm looking for 2 packs of Soar, but I'm not finding any in stock.


----------



## mile.high (Jul 27, 2021)

Never grown Bodhi beans before. Was looking at a few strains would love anyone’s quick thoughts on them. They’d be grown either in DWC or more likely my personal organic living soil room. 

Cluster Funk
Lazy Lightning
Electric Cowboy
Old Soul
Eternal Sunshine (this would be more of a project than a main producer)

Picked these out mostly just looking at lineage. I love a good gassy bud, good headband and Larry OG are some of my all time favorite smokes.

If grown in my personal room it’d be good if they’d do well with a decently long veg time and lots of training.


----------



## Pupelle (Jul 27, 2021)

mile.high said:


> Never grown Bodhi beans before. Was looking at a few strains would love anyone’s quick thoughts on them. They’d be grown either in DWC or more likely my personal organic living soil room.
> 
> Cluster Funk
> Lazy Lightning
> ...


Grow them organic, for best expressions and effects <3

Cool lineup, I loved the Eternal Sunshine a lot.


----------



## mile.high (Jul 27, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> Grow them organic, for best expressions and effects <3
> 
> Cool lineup, I loved the Eternal Sunshine a lot.


99% chance they get started in the organic room. If I find something worth running in the warehouse I have access to it’s a possibility but it’d have to beat out a chemXcookies cross I’ve been running for years.

Would love to hear your experiences if you’ve grown out any of these strains.

Any phenos of the Eternal Sunshine i should be looking out for?


----------



## copkilller (Jul 27, 2021)

mile.high said:


> Never grown Bodhi beans before. Was looking at a few strains would love anyone’s quick thoughts on them. They’d be grown either in DWC or more likely my personal organic living soil room.
> 
> Cluster Funk
> Lazy Lightning
> ...


i absolutely recommend cluster funk and i just harvested some old souls they smell amazing, chemical like


----------



## Hotshotmaple (Jul 28, 2021)

Been almost nonstop rain in my area lately which is keeping me from feeding my snow monkeys how i would like to. Greeing up a bit and all sexes confirmed. 5 fem 3 men one of which seems to be quite a stud. First time with males


----------



## hillbill (Jul 28, 2021)

mile.high said:


> Never grown Bodhi beans before. Was looking at a few strains would love anyone’s quick thoughts on them. They’d be grown either in DWC or more likely my personal organic living soil room.
> 
> Cluster Funk
> Lazy Lightning
> ...


Old Soul in the Arizer Air right now. Excellent

Lazy Lightning lacks vigor in veg and my least liked Bodhi strain.

Haven’t grown the others. Some faves here on the hill are Space Monkey, Soul Mate, Starflight Guava, Guava Wookie and Old Soul.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 28, 2021)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Hey everyone.
> Been a while since I've posted, as I haven't been able to grow a lot in recent years. Hope everyone is doing well, its ice to see the Bodhi community flourishing.
> 
> I made some crosses a few years ago, and decided I better pop some of them as I know seeds won't keep forever lol.
> ...


I finally have 2x of your Soulmate F2's running. Nice looking plants!


----------



## YardG (Jul 28, 2021)

Hotshotmaple said:


> Been almost nonstop rain in my area lately which is keeping me from feeding my snow monkeys how i would like to. Greeing up a bit and all sexes confirmed. 5 fem 3 men one of which seems to be quite a stud. First time with males


Your males are already flowering outdoors? Light dep, or?

I definitely feel you on the rain, you planning on putting those plants in the ground, or up-potting them? Maybe it's lack of perspective but those look like small containers.


----------



## Bears_win (Jul 28, 2021)

Blue sunshine 

lost a great grower recently, here he is in 2020 season.
one of his patches chilling with the girls. Naturally gifted green thumb who was was so talented at so much. 

Rest In Peace Juanxhi


----------



## Hotshotmaple (Jul 28, 2021)

Not really sure whats going on lol. First time with boys and dirt. I plan to up pot this weekend to five gallon pots. All plants have gotten equal treatment, and plenty of sun to the best of my knowledge. Move the boys to the side after they were identified but only 5 feet away and no different light amount?


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 28, 2021)

Jabba's Stash harvested @ 10 weeks, 3 weeks curing so far.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jul 28, 2021)

mile.high said:


> Never grown Bodhi beans before. Was looking at a few strains would love anyone’s quick thoughts on them. They’d be grown either in DWC or more likely my personal organic living soil room.
> 
> Cluster Funk
> Lazy Lightning
> ...


I should be getting my Eternal Sunshine packs in tomorrow, probably won't get around to them this next run. I'm super duper stoked to pop em all, do a seed run, and selection. Lemon lime soda sativa sounds lovely.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jul 28, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> I finally have 2x of your Soulmate F2's running. Nice looking plants!


Ah no way! That's awesome! 
Would love to see them if you have any pics, or a journal going.

I might pop a few of the f2s next myself, I absolutely loved growing out the original Soulmates.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jul 28, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> View attachment 4953363
> View attachment 4953364
> 
> Jabba's Stash harvested @ 10 weeks, 3 weeks curing so far.


looks nice, just wondering how was the structure on these? tall and lanky like dad or short and stout like maduke?


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 28, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> looks nice, just wondering how was the structure on these? tall and lanky like dad or short and stout like maduke?


Short like mom, leaned hard towards the bubba kush, very little stretch or smell in flower but curing up to smell like your typical bubba kush, earthy, cocoa/coffee. Lived up to the description of "expect big kushy wands", all the tops are weighing in at an 8th or more per nug. This is how she looked around 6-7 weeks of flower before a little defoliating


----------



## hillbill (Jul 29, 2021)

2 big Babylon Buster coming down now, frosty and they stink. Trykes are circa 80% cloudy 10% amber. Black pepper and heavy pine smells and now some deep dark funk like good sweat, not anxious sweat. Few new pistils, onemore faded and both have buds more long than some but bulky. Day 59. These are g13HP crosses and both lean to very narrow leaves and also continue to stretch a bit throughout flower. Much like Haze plants I have known.

TUSH


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 29, 2021)

RIP Dusty Hill. I just watched the Netflix thingy a week ago, thought I got to know him a little.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 29, 2021)

they might not be the prettiest or the biggest yielding, but they're bodhi & they're mine...

and they're protected by these guys...



purple unicorn x ssdd = 2 ladies
stinky unicorn = 2 ladies
unicorn milk = 3 ladies
purple star = 1 ladies
and a few bodhi chucks... from a mothers hashplant male...


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Jul 29, 2021)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Ah no way! That's awesome!
> Would love to see them if you have any pics, or a journal going.
> 
> I might pop a few of the f2s next myself, I absolutely loved growing out the original Soulmates.


I'll keep you posted! Still in veg, but real lookers!


----------



## copkilller (Jul 29, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 2 big Babylon Buster coming down now, frosty and they stink. Trykes are circa 80% cloudy 10% amber. Black pepper and heavy pine smells and now some deep dark funk like good sweat, not anxious sweat. Few new pistils, onemore faded and both have buds more long than some but bulky. Day 59. These are g13HP crosses and both lean to very narrow leaves and also continue to stretch a bit throughout flower. Much like Haze plants I have known.
> 
> TUSH


damn bro i know you wont post pictures but we would love to see 'em!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 29, 2021)

copkilller said:


> damn bro i know you wont post pictures but we would love to see 'em!


Pop a few


----------



## Zett66 (Jul 30, 2021)

jkahndb0 said:


> Here's my Bodhi List....
> 
> ELF SNACK - REG
> STAR CHILD - REG
> ...


I havent evn seen any of those. How many did he release over the years? Hundreds? Thousands?


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 30, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> I havent evn seen any of those. How many did he release over the years? Hundreds? Thousands?


Neat old list!


----------



## Zett66 (Jul 30, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Neat old list!


lol I must have landed on first page on accident and didnt realize


----------



## hillbill (Jul 30, 2021)

Me too.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 30, 2021)

Just pulled a leaf off a vegging Lemon Wookie v2 in veg and the room was like fresh sliced lemon in an instant. Not had anything near that intense at this stage. Just might put it down the hill if it’s a boy, tempting.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 30, 2021)

Mothers Hashplant
(Mothers Milk x 88g13/HP)

Previously flowered Mothers Milk and fell in love with those candy heart / powdered milk terp's and flavour. I read on this thread some one (sorry I can't remember who) had flowered Mothers Hashplant and found Mothers Milk leaning plants. 

I've taken them down bang on week 9, rest of my room will take another week+ to finish (12 strains, 21 different phenos)

#4


#4 lowers

Full on Mothers Milk terp's, every thing I remember is there in the nose, really resonates well with me. #4 and #5 were flowered in 5ltrs of soil (and feed like they were in 50ltrs lol). #4 didn't stretch much and ended up just over 2 and a half feet tall, half the size of #5 but will probably have the same weight when dry. Buds are silly dense from both plants, no give when you squeeze and decent frost. 

#5


Lowers

Hashplant terps on a Nepali OG frame, this girl went like a rocket for the light and ended up around 5ft. Both plants responded well to being topped multiple times and I'll be running them again, #5 is different enough.

I don't smoke any more I dab flower / dry sift / bubble hash and my mouth is watering in anticipation for #4.


----------



## jp68 (Jul 30, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Mothers Hashplant
> (Mothers Milk x 88g13/HP)
> 
> Previously flowered Mothers Milk and fell in love with those candy heart / powdered milk terp's and flavour. I read on this thread some one (sorry I can't remember who) had flowered Mothers Hashplant and found Mothers Milk leaning plants.
> ...


Curious on the smoke . The unicorn milk seemed to keep the mom leaners smoke up with no down or jitter. Very uplifting get shit done smoke


----------



## numberfour (Jul 30, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Curious on the smoke . The unicorn milk seemed to keep the mom leaners smoke up with no down or jitter. Very uplifting get shit done smoke


All good  my wife smokes and knows whats what plus I'll probably have a few tokes, I'll definitely report back.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 31, 2021)

I’ve always passed up on the Strawberry milk dads. This next GLG drop has me considering 


Beautiful Day (topanga pure kush x strawberry milk) 9 weeks* uplifting inspiring stawberry citrus og kush

Strawberry Temple (temple x strawberry milk) 9 weeks.... big sticky wizard wands of orange bubblegum inspiration…


I like the idea of having another temple cross, but the pure kush is fire too. A mountain temple x strawberry temple might be a cool project 

Strawberry milk feedback?


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 31, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I’ve always passed up on the Strawberry milk dads. This next GLG drop has me considering
> 
> 
> Beautiful Day (topanga pure kush x strawberry milk) 9 weeks* uplifting inspiring stawberry citrus og kush
> ...


I say just go for it lol.

Not experience with strawberry milk myself - but I do have a Strawberry Headband (strawberry milk x headband) that I m excited to run......a vendor near me had a pineapple headband that was one of my favorite smokes in years....that has since disappeared from their menu unfortunately....but this may be even better, as I prefer strawberry to pineapples lol but the pineapple was awesome - very tasty and very potent


----------



## JojoThug (Jul 31, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I’ve always passed up on the Strawberry milk dads. This next GLG drop has me considering
> 
> 
> Beautiful Day (topanga pure kush x strawberry milk) 9 weeks* uplifting inspiring stawberry citrus og kush
> ...


When's the drop?


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 31, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> When's the drop?


to be announced (edit: meaning it is not yet known, but the glg thread shared a preview)


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 1, 2021)

so is Pinesoul a Goji OG pheno or something like that? Looks like Green Bodhi worked that one? I guess closest you can get maybe?


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 1, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> so is Pinesoul a Goji OG pheno or something like that? Looks like Green Bodhi worked that one? I guess closest you can get maybe?


Goji OG (bodhi/"B" cut): the classic dark berry pinesol goji og cut. 9 weeks
Pinesoul: an extreme lemon pinesol f2 goji og cut, very stretchy and robust. 9 weeks


----------



## 2seepictures (Aug 1, 2021)

*Devil's Hashplant* - final opinion @ full cure

This is really growing on me. I really didn't think I'd end up liking it as much as I do. This makes me think of an old DJ Short comment when he described his method for selecting plants based on which jar emptied the quickest. I definitely find myself going for this near empty jar often. Doesn't look like anything that special but tastes good, and has a great trance-like effect. It smells extremely strong when vaporized of church. Had a few people who don't consume cannabis comment on the smell of church with no previous discussion on the topic. No clue which parent it's getting that from but it's really interesting. Both this and SSDD are great night time medicine but I'm thinking I might retire the SSDD mother for this based on consumption rate. 

Had a pretty rough experience with this pack as a whole but the keeper made it worth while.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Aug 1, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> *Devil's Hashplant* - final opinion @ full cure
> 
> This is really growing on me. I really didn't think I'd end up liking it as much as I do. This makes me think of an old DJ Short comment when he described his method for selecting plants based on which jar emptied the quickest. I definitely find myself going for this near empty jar often. Doesn't look like anything that special but tastes good, and has a great trance-like effect. It smells extremely strong when vaporized of church. Had a few people who don't consume cannabis comment on the smell of church with no previous discussion on the topic. No clue which parent it's getting that from but it's really interesting. Both this and SSDD are great night time medicine but *I'm thinking I might retire the SSDD mother* for this based on consumption rate.
> 
> Had a pretty rough experience with this pack as a whole but the keeper made it worth while.


If you are going to retire that mother would you be willing to send some cuts for others to have? It would help keeping SSDD alive and allow you to get the cut back in the future if you wanted to switch back. Just a thought.


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 1, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> If you are going to retire that mother would you be willing to send some cuts for others to have? It would help keeping SSDD alive and allow you to get the cut back in the future if you wanted to switch back. Just a thought.


Amen


----------



## 2seepictures (Aug 1, 2021)

I was thinking of taking some of my SSDD F2s (different parent) and doing a kind of an open pollination and include the SSDD & goji mother in it if I were to retire it. I kind of wanted to chuck some Snuggle Funk at the SSDD mom too before I let it retire as well. I'm certainly not one to hoard but until the laws change (which may be soon™?) I'm not comfortable sending cuts out. Retiring moms is a lengthy process for me to make sure I'm not being impulsive or short sighted.


----------



## SimpleBox (Aug 1, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Had a pretty rough experience with this pack as a whole


what happened please


----------



## 2seepictures (Aug 1, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> what happened please


It was mostly just having an extremely high percentage of males (9 males 3 females). Also the first time I got a female it had really large buds that the best way I can describe as having a sickly sweet smell. This same smell popped up in Herer Hashplant for me and other HP crosses so I'm assuming it's from the HP side. Not a fan at all of this smell personally but would reserve judgement as long as that's the only major negative. Post harvest I observed hidden nanners on the under side of the buds. These were being run alongside multiple different GG4 genetics (GG4 Ril, Space Monkey , GG4 x SSDD) none of which hermed. I've heard somewhere that you should expect a certain percentage of OG crosses to herm, possibly the nspecta episode on Potcast. The other 2 females didn't resemble the first female in any way that I could tell. My favorite of the 3 phenos has a mild smell that ranges from Soapy to "Skunky"+Pine to Peppery in order of intensity. Vaporized smells very strongly of church. Buds are pretty dense and average level of stickiness. I'm assuming it leans towards Diablo OG.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 1, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> *Devil's Hashplant* - final opinion @ full cure
> 
> This is really growing on me. I really didn't think I'd end up liking it as much as I do. This makes me think of an old DJ Short comment when he described his method for selecting plants based on which jar emptied the quickest. I definitely find myself going for this near empty jar often. Doesn't look like anything that special but tastes good, and has a great trance-like effect. It smells extremely strong when vaporized of church. Had a few people who don't consume cannabis comment on the smell of church with no previous discussion on the topic. No clue which parent it's getting that from but it's really interesting. Both this and SSDD are great night time medicine but I'm thinking I might retire the SSDD mother for this based on consumption rate.
> 
> ...


Yeah what Sneakyp said. If you find yourself in the mood at the time it would be pretty effin cool.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 2, 2021)

4 Sun Ra in Viva Towel Sauna for planting tomorrow!

4 Lemon Wookie v2 loving intense light in Flower tent. All have fairly wide leaves and good strong frames. They have an incredible Lemon funk beginning even in veg.

2 big Bing at 43 days and one getting quite big with buds to match . Both lookin fine

Got go so as to test vape a bud of Babylon Buster!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 2, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> so is Pinesoul a Goji OG pheno or something like that? Looks like Green Bodhi worked that one? I guess closest you can get maybe?


It appears that Green Bodhi is no longer content to ride Bodhi's coattails...he's outright working to reappropriate Bodhi's strains. He's not the only one to use the Pinesoul pheno of Goji OG...though he's got it listed on seedfinder and his website like it's his creation. What a tool.

From https://themodern.farm/Bodhi.txt:



> Goji OG - ( Nepali OG x Snow Lotus )
> Over the years ive worked on various og kush projects, some interesting plants have come through, but never the total package. this last year ive been testing a very special og hybrid called goji og, named after the bright red sour himalayan berry. this hybrid has excelled indoors and out and is truly the total package, incredible full on og aroma and taste with an undercurrent of red berries, black cherry, hawiian punch, licorice, and alpine strawberries.
> one of the biggest yeilding ogs ive ever run that still maintain the effect, aroma, taste, and resin content of a true og. improved stature, no more floppy stems, or insane staking required... grows like an indica hybrid. the few people i have let run her, are dropping everything to pack their rooms with her. the cut i run was found from the first round of three seeds , when i saw the potential i ran a bunch more seeds outside to get a better look. the cross is a combination of my snow lotus male, which is very clear in breeding, i think thats how the magic happened, just passing the size, power and resin over while keeping all the qualities of the og kush. the mother is nepali og aka nepali kush, an old og kush from grass valley that is closest in appearance to the tahoe, the buy in for this cut in the mid 2000's was 20 grand...lol... i dont know if any cut is worth that much, but it is a very nice og... theres two main phenos in the goji og line a big yeilding og smelling totem pole maker of infinite delight, and a smaller strawberry pheno that looks like a super frosty og, but has the super narco high of the snowlotus. the big og smelling pheno shows up about 3 times in one pack of seeds. f2'ing this line opens up a really cool genetic treasure chest, with pure purple stemmed snow lotus phenos, strawberry wands, and nepali og dom girls. im really excited and proud to offer this to the community... enjoy... and many blessings on your grows. (Variety Mostly Sativa; THC Content - 18-26%; CBD Content 0.5%; Yield High; Plant Height Tall; Grows Greenhouse, Grows indoors, Grows outdoors; Flowering Time 9 weeks; Harvest Month October; Awards 1st place concentrate, 3rd place hash htcc seattle 2013)
> Goji Pheno info Via THrive:
> ...


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 2, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> It appears that Green Bodhi is no longer content to ride Bodhi's coattails...he's outright working to reappropriate Bodhi's strains. He's not the only one to use the Pinesoul pheno of Goji OG...though he's got it listed on seedfinder and his website like it's his creation. What a tool.
> 
> From https://themodern.farm/Bodhi.txt:


FWIW believe it or not, once you breed with a line most breeders want you to distinguish your work. In other words don’t be selling your work by referencing mine.


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 2, 2021)

3 out of 4 Unicorn Milk germinated in first 24 hours of being in paper towel


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 2, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> It appears that Green Bodhi is no longer content to ride Bodhi's coattails...he's outright working to reappropriate Bodhi's strains. He's not the only one to use the Pinesoul pheno of Goji OG...though he's got it listed on seedfinder and his website like it's his creation. What a tool.
> 
> From https://themodern.farm/Bodhi.txt:





colocowboy said:


> FWIW believe it or not, once you breed with a line most breeders want you to distinguish your work. In other words don’t be selling your work by referencing mine.


Thanks guys. Yea its a weird situation. Im just wondering what the best chance is to get some Goji OG seeds or at least a strain that would get me chance of phenos. I started this hole journey when the packs are all gone from the banks already. Also wish I could get some of the lines we worked green crack with.

Have more than enough for the next 3 years in terms of seeds anyways though, but you guys know how it is...there is always one that shows up we want to add to the collection


----------



## Cannab15 (Aug 2, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Thanks guys. Yea its a weird situation. Im just wondering what the best chance is to get some Goji OG seeds or at least a strain that would get me chance of phenos. I started this hole journey when the packs are all gone from the banks already. Also wish I could get some of the lines we worked green crack with.
> 
> Have more than enough for the next 3 years in terms of seeds anyways though, but you guys know how it is...there is always one that shows up we want to add to the collection


Pinesoul, goji razz, and goji og b cut are all goji og's bodhi has used and some are still for sale in crosses from bodhi himself (I see old soul for example). I have a very nice goji og leaner from strawberry goji.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 2, 2021)

High male/female ratios are much more common in these extreme hybreeds that abound today. Making me seriously look at Fems.................Again!


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 2, 2021)

hillbill said:


> High male/female ratios are much more common in these extreme hybreeds that abound today. Making me seriously look at Fems.................Again!



Agreed. This makes it that much more important to f2 stuff no longer available when possible (need more space!!)

Honestly I was always opposed to fems but since my hiatus coming back it seems the bro science for the most part was proven wrong.

got some Mephisto gear I’m excited about, but photo-fem wise, I’m really holding out for a Useful seeds restock. Want BOO and BOGxBOO


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 2, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Thanks guys. Yea its a weird situation. Im just wondering what the best chance is to get some Goji OG seeds or at least a strain that would get me chance of phenos. I started this hole journey when the packs are all gone from the banks already. Also wish I could get some of the lines we worked green crack with.
> 
> Have more than enough for the next 3 years in terms of seeds anyways though, but you guys know how it is...there is always one that shows up we want to add to the collection


Copa Genetics has/had Goji OG, Ancient OG and Secret Chief F2s as freebies. While supplies last...


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 2, 2021)

*Smoke Report
Date*: 08/2/21
*Strain*: TT NL #6 x Appalachia 
*Judge*: Sqwee
*Breeder*: Bodhi
*Grower*: Sqwee
*Flowering* *time*: 10 weeks
*Cure* *time*: 4 weeks
*Humidity*: 60%
*Smoke* *method*: Bong

*Appearance*
Light green frost covered nugs with pale orange pistils and dark green sugar leaves. Sativa leaning structure similar to Appalachia from pictures I've seen, reminds me of Green Crack.



*Bud* *density*: 5/10, not hard but not airy. Light, kind of spongey sativa leaning buds.

*Aroma*: Sweet floral incents, pine, skunk
*Intensity*: 7/10 pretty stanky, jar smells like pine and skunk. Breaking a bud up releases a sweet incent like smell and thats what lingers in the room when I smoke it.

*Flavor*: Pine, Skunk, Incent
*Intensity*: 8/10, sweet incent like flavor on the inhale, pine and skunk on the exhale that lingers for a little bit after a hit

*Smoke* *ability*: 7/10, smooth light smoke on the inhale, a little sharp on the exhale but not bad
*Smoke* *expansion: *6/10, expands a good amount in the lungs. Take too big of a hit and it'll cause me to cough when it expands.

*Dosage*: 1 bong bowl taken in 1 hit, around .2-.4g
*Effect* *onset*: 15 mins
*Effects*: Starts out with a light head high I feel right between the eyes and then soars like a rocket after about 15 mins. Stupid high, very uplifting and narcotic like effects. Colors are more vivid, would be a good one to smoke while hiking in the woods.

*Duration: *I'm still ripped after two hours, took another bong rip anyway and feel even higher but its racy now and hard to focus on a single task.

*Usability: *Great daytime smoke if you don't get carried away with it. Too much and its less functional, would probably be paranoia inducing for new smokers. 

*Overall* *satisfaction*: 7/10, very satisfied with the effects of this pheno but did not like its vine like, hard to support structure in flower and decided not to keep the clone around.


----------



## copkilller (Aug 2, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Goji OG (bodhi/"B" cut): the classic dark berry pinesol goji og cut. 9 weeks
> Pinesoul: an extreme lemon pinesol f2 goji og cut, very stretchy and robust. 9 weeks


Speaking of Pinesoul, i was also wondering what it was, thanks for clarifying, and those pictures look like my old soul plants, i would describe my #6 as "an extreme lemon pinesol" it's been drying for 12 days and i've been smoking the small bottom nugs, they are super oily, loud, and full of flavor in the smoke already, I've never had a plant taste so good during drying, here's a picture of the taste :


oh and i want to add that it also has a raspberry smell in there


----------



## BigDavid (Aug 2, 2021)

WOW. HOW LAME.


----------



## Leetwain (Aug 2, 2021)

BigDavid said:


> WOW. HOW LAME.
> 
> View attachment 4956638


they seem to be good friends


----------



## hillbill (Aug 2, 2021)

A Soul Food, Soulmate and Old Soul run should find at least one or more phenos to make you happy. Pinesoul Happy!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 2, 2021)

If by “good friends” you mean he gets sent packs of seeds from the real Bodhi (like hundreds of people do) and releases crosses without any true collaboration while confusing everyone with his name. then yeah, “good friend”!?


Leetwain said:


> they seem to be good friends



IMO Green Bodhi took advantage of social media and people’s ignorance along with how chill the real Bodhi is. no one would have looked twice at this guy until he fooled folks into believing he was actually Bodhi.


----------



## Leetwain (Aug 2, 2021)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRxyZLgAGdj/


----------



## Leetwain (Aug 2, 2021)

coolkid.02 said:


> If by “good friends” you mean he gets sent packs of seeds from the real Bodhi (like hundreds of people do) and releases crosses without any true collaboration while confusing everyone with his name. then yeah, “good friend”!?
> 
> 
> 
> IMO Green Bodhi took advantage of social media and people’s ignorance along with how chill the real Bodhi is. no one would have looked twice at this guy until he fooled folks into believing he was actually Bodhi.


I don't see the problem with it, I grew his Pinesoul*SBSE and have his ogkush*SBSE going now. Seems to give bodhi credit at every turn.


----------



## Leetwain (Aug 2, 2021)

Uplift day 63, excited for this one!


----------



## copkilller (Aug 2, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> I don't see the problem with it, I grew his Pinesoul*SBSE and have his ogkush*SBSE going now. Seems to give bodhi credit at every turn.


wait, so green bodhi has pinesoul seeds and you grew 'em? not sure i understand but i want to know what that's like


----------



## Leetwain (Aug 2, 2021)

copkilller said:


> wait, so green bodhi has pinesoul seeds and you grew 'em? not sure i understand but i want to know what that's like


Was crossed with his SBSE'78.....Feel free to reach out if you want to know anything specific.


----------



## poonoodle (Aug 2, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> I was thinking of taking some of my SSDD F2s (different parent) and doing a kind of an open pollination and include the SSDD & goji mother in it if I were to retire it. I kind of wanted to chuck some Snuggle Funk at the SSDD mom too before I let it retire as well. I'm certainly not one to hoard but until the laws change (which may be soon™?) I'm not comfortable sending cuts out. Retiring moms is a lengthy process for me to make sure I'm not being impulsive or short sighted.


Wow! Goji and ssdd. Where’s the signup list for this open pollination??


----------



## raggyb (Aug 2, 2021)

Cannab15 said:


> Pinesoul, goji razz, and goji og b cut are all goji og's bodhi has used and some are still for sale in crosses from bodhi himself (I see old soul for example). I have a very nice goji og leaner from strawberry goji.


if you please, having never had goji og but got strawberry goji, what would be the signs one might be a goji og leaner?


----------



## Cannab15 (Aug 2, 2021)

raggyb said:


> if you please, having never had goji og but got strawberry goji, what would be the signs one might be a goji og leaner?


I've never grown goji og so not sure on growth. The plant I like started slow from seed, with leather like and greasy leaves. Smelled strongly of sharpie and earthy while growing. Clones seem to grow faster though, and stretch a bit more. It's not the most sturdy build, but not floppy. Can use some support though. A little more leaf in the bud than some plants. Cured it smells sour berry, lemon black tea, and earth/forest. Very euphoric, exciting, somewhat energetic and a little spacey. Very potent to the mind and body.

I'm not sure growth characteristics and smell/taste/feel always go together though. I always grow them all out and reveg, and try them all. Sometimes I'm surprised in the ones I like the most and keep around.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 3, 2021)

I up potted to 5” squares in veg; 2 Cherry Queen and 4 Soulmate. These went from reused, non amended mix to somewhat hotter finishing mix.

Planted 4 Sun Ra in red Solos, all cracked, 2 with tails.

4 Lemon Wookie v2 are now in flower tent. Healthy compact and green, and like lemon zest! Already!

My one lone Lazy Lightning in flower tent for 20 days is vigorous and wanting to stretch and loves Nitrogen. Branching is flexible and somewhat delicate, main stem is very st4ong. Buds may be longish here.

My 2 Bing getting some light fading at 44 day.

Two Babylon Busters drying.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 3, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> I don't see the problem with it, I grew his Pinesoul*SBSE and have his ogkush*SBSE going now. Seems to give bodhi credit at every turn.


If you're okay supporting the type of person Green Bodhi shows himself to be on social media, go for it. People should recognize he's _not_ Bodhi of Bodhi Seeds/Supernatural Selections/Nierika Seed Bank and has no claim to the Pinesoul cut of Goji OG other than using it and showcasing it as his own work (with minor credit to the real Bodhi)...but Green Bodhi appears to be intentionally blurring the distinction.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 3, 2021)

Love my goji margy. I believe it uses the pinesoul.


----------



## poonoodle (Aug 3, 2021)

How is that goji margi? Sounds interesting


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 3, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> How is that goji margi? Sounds interesting


super nice euphoric high my fav day time atm. lemon heavy margarita gas smell that translate to taste


----------



## copkilller (Aug 3, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> Was crossed with his SBSE'78.....Feel free to reach out if you want to know anything specific.


Sure man, i'm interested in seeing pictures and smoke report on Pinesoul*SBSE thanks!


----------



## copkilller (Aug 3, 2021)

I was looking at pictures of the Pinesoul cut, they look a lot like some old soul i have, so this is a pinesoul leaning old soul, they don't have much "frost" on 'em, they are oily instead, you barely touch that plant with your fingers and they are shinny, pure pine/terpentine i love those plants they kicked the ass of every other plant in my tent smell intensity wise


----------



## george_clooney (Aug 3, 2021)

Got an update on the Soulmate. Second run with my keeper at about week 7. Sour citrus orange smells very big on terps and seems to just get more complex as it matures good weight falling over and stacked with trichomes. The last batch was a great smoke. Very smooth. And wonderful edibles. Def feel like phenos are similiar high. Powerful rush that quickly becomes a sense of very well being. Great for indica heads for sure. I want something a little racier myself but everyone is loving it. Gets a cool dark color between veins near end. Also in my experience she's a bit sensitive on nutes. Less is more kind of girl which is very nice.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 3, 2021)

There is a pheno of Old Soul that is smaller than most but makes very dense nugs that are almost white with crowded trykes! Has those pyramids for buds. Gassy incense and intense. Powerful and rushy at first. 

Had some without extreme trykes which were fine also, not as strong onset.


----------



## Titanium Rex (Aug 3, 2021)

One of the best!


----------



## jp68 (Aug 3, 2021)

Think respect used something similar to the pinesol cut as a male in his crosses as the Bbhp x goji im running has a fresh pine smell with some citrus and fruit in there on the backend. Very distinct smell and flavor


----------



## copkilller (Aug 3, 2021)

hillbill said:


> There is a pheno of Old Soul that is smaller than most but makes very dense nugs that are almost white with crowded trykes! Has those pyramids for buds. Gassy incense and intense. Powerful and rushy at first.
> 
> Had some without extreme trykes which were fine also, not as strong onset.


yeah i have one of those too, it got a little mold in the top, so i chopped and let it dry on the floor in a cardboard box (instead of drying it propely like the rest of my grow) i'm trimming it right now, like you said it's very dense piramids even the lowers i was going to throw in the trim pile theres a rock hard crystaly chuck in the middle, and it smells like fresh pine and the weird "old lady house" smell, i had a mephisto hubbabubbasmelloscope that had that exact same smell, that's actually the plant that made me switch to photoperiods so i can clone plants that come out this good


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 3, 2021)

I've heard some talk of retiring mother plants for many reasons, including loss of vigor. Can't an identical mother be recreated through tissue culture? I read somewhere that things gone bad in the plant can be "repaired" through doing this.
Anyone have experience doing this with their Bodhi mother plants?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 3, 2021)

Cannab15 said:


> I've never grown goji og so not sure on growth. The plant I like started slow from seed, with leather like and greasy leaves. Smelled strongly of sharpie and earthy while growing. Clones seem to grow faster though, and stretch a bit more. It's not the most sturdy build, but not floppy. Can use some support though. A little more leaf in the bud than some plants. Cured it smells sour berry, lemon black tea, and earth/forest. Very euphoric, exciting, somewhat energetic and a little spacey. Very potent to the mind and body.
> 
> I'm not sure growth characteristics and smell/taste/feel always go together though. I always grow them all out and reveg, and try them all. Sometimes I'm surprised in the ones I like the most and keep around.


Sounds very much like mine. Does yours preflower under any stress? Mine does. But I’m ok with that. No nanners at all throughout a 10-11 week flower


----------



## Cannab15 (Aug 3, 2021)

WindyCityKush said:


> Sounds very much like mine. Does yours preflower under any stress? Mine does. But I’m ok with that. No nanners at all throughout a 10-11 week flower


It did preflower once under stress. No manners on mine either, and I run mine 9-10 but I think I like stuff a little less amber than some. I go for as much cloudy as I can get with a few amber and a few clear.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 4, 2021)

After a long and arduous move, I’m set up again. 2 Peach Hp in 15 gal earth boxes under 1 315 CMH. Topped dressed for the 3rd time with Barley, Crab, Insect Frass, my own homemade EWC, Bu’s Blend compost and Grokashi. Will top dress one more time once these girls get comfortable in there new home, then flip. Worm population has exploded from some EWC I added around April.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 4, 2021)

Babylon Buster
Recommend


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 4, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Babylon Buster
> Recommend


Wait…..are you high on Babylon Buster right now? The audacity!


----------



## JojoThug (Aug 4, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> View attachment 4957793
> After a long and arduous move, I’m set up again. 2 Peach Hp in 15 gal earth boxes under 1 315 CMH. Topped dressed for the 3rd time with Barley, Crab, Insect Frass, my own homemade EWC, Bu’s Blend compost and Grokashi. Will top dress one more time once these girls get comfortable in there new home, then flip. Worm population has exploded from some EWC I added around April.


Where did you find 15gal Earthboxes?


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 4, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> Where did you find 15gal Earthboxes?


BuildaSoil, but they are everywhere. As soon as I can get settled I’m going to build some 30 gal SIPs. Earth boxes have a tendency to dry out because there are only two wicks, but my new ones will have the whole floor be a wick.


----------



## raggyb (Aug 4, 2021)

Cannab15 said:


> I've never grown goji og so not sure on growth. The plant I like started slow from seed, with leather like and greasy leaves. Smelled strongly of sharpie and earthy while growing. Clones seem to grow faster though, and stretch a bit more. It's not the most sturdy build, but not floppy. Can use some support though. A little more leaf in the bud than some plants. Cured it smells sour berry, lemon black tea, and earth/forest. Very euphoric, exciting, somewhat energetic and a little spacey. Very potent to the mind and body.
> 
> I'm not sure growth characteristics and smell/taste/feel always go together though. I always grow them all out and reveg, and try them all. Sometimes I'm surprised in the ones I like the most and keep around.


thanks for the description. I have one strawberry goji and seems different from what you described. It's got strong strawberry and milk and maybe a little goji berry smell too. I could agree with the sharpie, like a strawberry sharpy. I would be interested to see what else might come out of the pack and find out if it's a goji leaner.
Edit: SG test bud


----------



## Cannab15 (Aug 4, 2021)

raggyb said:


> thanks for the description. I have one strawberry goji and seems different from what you described. It's got strong strawberry and milk and maybe a little goji berry smell too. I could agree with the sharpie, like a strawberry sharpy. I would be interested to see what else might come out of the pack and find out if it's a goji leaner.
> Edit: SG test bud


Sounds different for sure, but also sounds good. I feel finding true strawberry smelling plants is hard to find, even in lines known for it. I'd enjoy reading a smoke report if you feel like posting one.


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 5, 2021)

Cannab15 said:


> Sounds different for sure, but also sounds good. I feel finding true strawberry smelling plants is hard to find, even in lines known for it. I'd enjoy reading a smoke report if you feel like posting one.


In my Terpenado pack I had 2 phenos. One is high yield, harry\fluffy buds, orange leaning. The other one is lower yield and strawberry flavor. I see both expressions in my F2s as well.

I like the fluffy bud pheno, but if you look for strawberry Id try Terpanado


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 5, 2021)

Anyone ever have a seed germinate and then just grow in a circle instead of up? I germinated 4 Unicorn Milk and 2 just spiraled around themselves, 1 ended up dying the other I hope I can save. Plants can be so strange sometimes.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> I don't see the problem with it, I grew his Pinesoul*SBSE and have his ogkush*SBSE going now. Seems to give bodhi credit at every turn.


It's all good mane. No one can own a plant. You can't own your own life, much less something else's. All you have is time existing. You can do anything you want. Pot is cool. People suck usually. Don't taint pot with people stuff. Buy any seeds you like. Grow them. Toss them together and make more seeds. Sell them. Give them away. Trade them. It doesn't matter. The plant doesn't care. Been around longer than us. Has larger concerns. It isn't so short sighted.
Everyone Can't wait to tear their brothers or sisters down. You don't get anything better by trying to make stuff worse for someone else. We have made this money/gain/commerce idea the only thing that matters. More than life itself. So, taking advantage of each other economically is the action everyone is left with. In the end, it doesn't even matter. That's what I've heard anyway.
Peace! Love! Light!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 5, 2021)

Pinesoul dominant plants are pine to the max. Really good for clearing out sinuses. Love it. Must for allergy sufferers.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 5, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> Pinesoul dominant plants are pine to the max. Really good for clearing out sinuses. Love it. Must for allergy sufferers.


I'd really like to get a pack or two of Pine Soul. What cross are you growing?


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 5, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I'd really like to get a pack or two of Pine Soul. What cross are you growing?


I've ran Soul Food a few times. Once outdoor and the other indoor. The outdoor female I got leaned to the hashplant side and was really sedative and spicey. The indoor one I had leaned more towards the Pinesoul side and was just straight pine to the absolute max. Mono-terpene if it ever was a thing. Loud as hell. Loved it. Good thing about Soul Food is that the cross is so different on flavor and smell so it's easy to figure out which way they lean...and when you get that Pinesoul leaner, you'll know!


----------



## copkilller (Aug 6, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> In my Terpenado pack I had 2 phenos. One is high yield, harry\fluffy buds, orange leaning. The other one is lower yield and strawberry flavor. I see both expressions in my F2s as well.
> 
> I like the fluffy bud pheno, but if you look for strawberry Id try Terpanado


i agree


----------



## 517redeye (Aug 6, 2021)

anybody ever have a issue ordering from cannavore ? i order direct from him and dude went mia on me .. doesn't have anything to do with bodhi but the dude apparently runs the bodhi strain guide on IG . im kind sour about the shit right now it's been a week


----------



## lambchopedd (Aug 6, 2021)

Here’s a question: based on all the different afghanis that Bodhis been posting on IG, how many new DLA‘s do you think we’ll get? What does everyone think of his Metal Haze male?

I don’t know anything about metal haze other than Snowhigh working a female with the same name.


----------



## YardG (Aug 6, 2021)

Been loving all the content he's been posting in the last week or so. Hadn't even heard of this Bj Afghani before... good things to come no doubt.


----------



## Leetwain (Aug 6, 2021)

besides jbc and greatlakes, what are the other "official" bodhi seed banks? thanks


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 6, 2021)

I don't know how "official" you need, but they can be purchased successfully at the seed source. Freebies are of their choosing.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 6, 2021)

Wookie Orgasm

Looking forward to this pack, interested to see how the Orgasmatron does as the mother rather than the father. Tested the Headband x Orgasmatron a few years ago 2018 although they were some of the terpiest and tastiest bud I've grown (some ones else's words) they were not suited to indoor growing, big plants with insane stretch, 3x after flip. Also loved what Wookie did to GG4 in Space Monkey cross, another pack I need to buy asap.


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 6, 2021)

517redeye said:


> anybody ever have a issue ordering from cannavore ? i order direct from him and dude went mia on me .. doesn't have anything to do with bodhi but the dude apparently runs the bodhi strain guide on IG . im kind sour about the shit right now it's been a week


If you communicated through email he only checks it maybe once a week. I'd just sit and relax, he's good people.


----------



## Upstate87 (Aug 6, 2021)

Anyone pop purple mana beans?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 6, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Also loved what Wookie did to GG4 in Space Monkey cross, another pack I need to buy asap.


I think those are going to go fast. I have one and may get another.


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 6, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I think those are going to go fast. I have one and may get another.


Will be restocked at GLG with the new Drop


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 6, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I think those are going to go fast. I have one and may get another.


I am hoping to snag one. I’m limiting myself to two packs this drop….hopefully

just can’t decide between the two strawberry milk crosses which one to roll the dice on. Leaning temple


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 6, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I am hoping to snag one. I’m limiting myself to two packs this drop….hopefully
> 
> just can’t decide between the two strawberry milk crosses which one to roll the dice on. Leaning temple


Yea I already have more than I can reasonably grow. And then all the Bad Dawg Freebies...His GSC x Apollo was absolutely perfect. 

The Golden Hashplant and Purple Mana from last drop are definitely what intested me the most, but I have too much aleady


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 6, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I am hoping to snag one. I’m limiting myself to two packs this drop….hopefully
> 
> just can’t decide between the two strawberry milk crosses which one to roll the dice on. Leaning temple


I'm going to go with the Mexican Death Sativa, Space Monkey and some more of the DLA's and maybe that St Stephen cross.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 6, 2021)

and maybe soul mate


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 6, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> and maybe soul mate


and...and...and...


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 6, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> and...and...and...


It's a collection

but really it's an illness lol


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2021)

Will have 1/4 female Lemon Wookie v2 a week into flower. Would have saved a boy if it was a few weeks later as some boy plants camp outside in the fall. I’m looking for males from Soulmate and possibly Cherry Queen now in veg.

Babylon Buster is easy growing but a heavy feeder, smelled like black pepper while growing and now spicy and something curing. Bigger than average and powerful high type high that gets drowsy after a couple hours. Very active and time confusing. Firm slightly elongated buds. I like this one.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 6, 2021)

DLA 13 not even flowering yet and REEKING of spiced meat. Reminds me of something like steak fajitas.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 6, 2021)

SFnone said:


> DLA 13 not even flowering yet and REEKING of spiced meat. Reminds me of something like steak fajitas.


What is the mother in that one?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 6, 2021)

SFnone said:


> DLA 13 not even flowering yet and REEKING of spiced meat. Reminds me of something like steak fajitas.


My outdoor DLA 12 is starting to throw out a bunch of pistils. Looks to be way ahead of everything else.


----------



## raggyb (Aug 6, 2021)

Cannab15 said:


> Sounds different for sure, but also sounds good. I feel finding true strawberry smelling plants is hard to find, even in lines known for it. I'd enjoy reading a smoke report if you feel like posting one.


I want to try it more before commenting too much. But I didn't taste strawberry even though it smells like it. I did think it tasted of milk, which to me is odd cuz I can't say I've experienced that before. Though I didn't taste strawberry I thought I was becoming a strawberry, which seems like a good thing.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 6, 2021)

I’ve tasted a few terpinados now, I would say this is an accurate description of my experience as well.


----------



## 517redeye (Aug 7, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> If you communicated through email he only checks it maybe once a week. I'd just sit and relax, he's good people.


he forgot to let me know hed sent them didnt have the tracking but he finally got back to me


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 7, 2021)

raggyb said:


> I want to try it more before commenting too much. But I didn't taste strawberry even though it smells like it. I did think it tasted of milk, which to me is odd cuz I can't say I've experienced that before. Though I didn't taste strawberry I thought I was becoming a strawberry, which seems like a good thing.


The thought of either strawberry or milk or strawberry and milk terps is waaay out of my wheelhouse.

That being said the thought of actually being a strawberry seems quite appealing.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Aug 7, 2021)

the skunk shashplant I have outside is running unstopped. Big hollow stems. Smells very sweet and unique to its own nothing of skunk smell. But it just reeks. Also running the 91 daydream untopped beautiful structure on both these plants I topped the laughing lemon and lemon lassi and both those plants have a doughy lemon smell but the lassi brings a hint of that lemon g lemon smell to it. Obviously plants are starting to show pistils here as daylight is cranking down slowly. Will post pics soon been dealing with some horrible personal stuff lately. Much love to all who are tending plants while going through hell outside the garden. Keep your heads high 

(p.a.)
Dla11, strawberry goji, lavender jack, mango lotus, lucky god, (tres fighter x 88g13hp), white afghani, cosmic serpent. All unopened, have an emebrgency need to offload holler at me.


----------



## YardG (Aug 7, 2021)

No photo, but noticed my one Snow Monkey started flowering outdoors.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 7, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> the skunk shashplant I have outside is running unstopped. Big hollow stems. Smells very sweet and unique to its own nothing of skunk smell. But it just reeks. Also running the 91 daydream untopped beautiful structure on both these plants I topped the laughing lemon and lemon lassi and both those plants have a doughy lemon smell but the lassi brings a hint of that lemon g lemon smell to it. Obviously plants are starting to show pistils here as daylight is cranking down slowly. Will post pics soon been dealing with some horrible personal stuff lately. Much love to all who are tending plants while going through hell outside the garden. Keep your heads high
> 
> (p.a.)
> Dla11, strawberry goji, lavender jack, mango lotus, lucky god, (tres fighter x 88g13hp), white afghani, cosmic serpent. All unopened, have an emebrgency need to offload holler at me.


I can't seem to be able to start a conversation through pm.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Aug 7, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I can't seem to be able to start a conversation through pm.


I think I fixed my settings now. Maybe try again.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 7, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> the skunk shashplant I have outside is running unstopped. Big hollow stems. Smells very sweet and unique to its own nothing of skunk smell. But it just reeks. Also running the 91 daydream untopped beautiful structure on both these plants I topped the laughing lemon and lemon lassi and both those plants have a doughy lemon smell but the lassi brings a hint of that lemon g lemon smell to it. Obviously plants are starting to show pistils here as daylight is cranking down slowly. Will post pics soon been dealing with some horrible personal stuff lately. Much love to all who are tending plants while going through hell outside the garden. Keep your heads high
> 
> (p.a.)
> Dla11, strawberry goji, lavender jack, mango lotus, lucky god, (tres fighter x 88g13hp), white afghani, cosmic serpent. All unopened, have an emebrgency need to offload holler at me.


Going through hell here as well. Bodhi's are still healthy and beginning to flower. My boy watered them for me is about all they got. 
A blueberry hash plant and 2 space monkeys. All I have left after culling 6 males of 9 plants. Tough year.And the white is diatomaceous earth. Had a hopper issue. Didn't rinse yet. LOL.

A speedy fix to alls health and hindrances.

Peace.


----------



## Sergey_snow (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## hillbill (Aug 7, 2021)

Highest and best use of a plastic patio chair.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 7, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> What is the mother in that one?


Kandahar Black


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Aug 7, 2021)

Just some bud shots from my recent grow at 6 weeks.

Mango Hashplant



Dank Sinatra f2 from NuBe




Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 7, 2021)

We are going to see Babylon Buster mentioned a lot more often, very rushy in my Vapor Genie Aluminum. Takes a lot to give this older fella a rush like that!


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 7, 2021)

517redeye said:


> he forgot to let me know hed sent them didnt have the tracking but he finally got back to me


What did ya grab? I tested out his Garlic Sweat and it was absolutely rank, Bodhi's Pirate Sweat cut x GMO Waltz.


----------



## Leetwain (Aug 7, 2021)

Purple Soul harvest day 68, stunning....What are peoples thoughts on Purple Unicorn f3?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 7, 2021)

Mean Gene and Bodhi colab, *Purple Unicorn x (Gelato 33 x Cherry Limeade)*






Nick Risden – Regenerative Seed Co







www.regenerativeseeds.com


----------



## copkilller (Aug 8, 2021)

so ive started to trim after a 16 days proper dry around 60% rh 60f, there's one old soul that so loud, it's like mixing kerosene and lemon cleaner in a tub, its SO strong, makes your eyes water, and ive been smoking it too, the taste is pine cones and sweet peppermint, crazy quick electric high


----------



## ben10inches (Aug 8, 2021)

Hey I popped my last Strawberry milk f2 freebie pack I got from a few years back. Was a real nice strain when I first grew it. Didnt keep any of the males back then but the female I grew one was real short but stretched a whole lot during flower then would just flop near the end. I cut it early because it was mad annoying but the plant gave me a nice heady high and had a real sweet flavor to it from my recollection.
8 seeds left from the pack turned into 4 seedlings which later was seen as 3 males and thankfully 1 female. Two of the males look a lot more different and have a more lateral branch structure. But the female has some real nice side branching and this one brother looking real similar to her. Anyone have experience of what these plants are leaning into? Never really seen the parents, got a friend who gave me some F2 beans of the Goji og and has been sitting in my stash.


----------



## copkilller (Aug 8, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> Purple Soul harvest day 68, stunning....What are peoples thoughts on Purple Unicorn f3?
> View attachment 4960296


Nice man... what does it smell like?


----------



## crisnpropa (Aug 8, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> Purple Soul harvest day 68, stunning....What are peoples thoughts on Purple Unicorn f3?
> View attachment 4960296


Nice bud!

Can you share some more info on them?

Smell, taste, effects, etc???

I have a pack that I'm sitting on for now.


----------



## 517redeye (Aug 8, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> What did ya grab? I tested out his Garlic Sweat and it was absolutely rank, Bodhi's Pirate Sweat cut x GMO Waltz.
> 
> View attachment 4960183


i got the sundae driver x dawg walt/gmo and the jah goo x dawg waltz gmo . and i got a freebie so i dont know what that's gonna be but yeah dude i thought it looked fire and the i figured if you could get a gmo size yeild and drop flowering time down to 8 er 9 weeks that's gonna be a winner . and i been thinking about seeking out some goo strains because i know that shits resinous as hell and most people up here in michigan either haven't seen that shit in years or never seen it and i'm looking for some sedating effects for my parents


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 8, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> I have a pack that I'm sitting on for now.


Hey, that's not how you sprout them!


----------



## crisnpropa (Aug 8, 2021)

6 confirmed Soul Mate showing pistillate.
2 still unconfirmed. Culled 4 males.

2 tall Mendo Sunshine that I am just not sure what to do with.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Aug 8, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> 6 confirmed Soul Mate showing pistillate.
> 2 still unconfirmed. Culled 4 males.
> 
> 2 tall Mendo Sunshine that I am just not sure what to do with.


Soulmates are looking good! Will be interested to see what phenos you get from them.
I had x2 main phenos, one being a tall Goji dom, and the others quite stout and more of a wookie influence.


----------



## JojoThug (Aug 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Going through hell here as well. Bodhi's are still healthy and beginning to flower. My boy watered them for me is about all they got.
> A blueberry hash plant and 2 space monkeys. All I have left after culling 6 males of 9 plants. Tough year.And the white is diatomaceous earth. Had a hopper issue. Didn't rinse yet. LOL.
> 
> A speedy fix to alls health and hindrancesView attachment 4959892View attachment 4959893View attachment 4959894.
> ...


You used Dia Earth as an preventative against the leafhoppers? AmI reading that right bro?


----------



## 2seepictures (Aug 8, 2021)

That Dank Sinatra F2 looks great, how does it smell?

Here's some Goji OG and SSDD fully seeded with Goji OG pollen. Goji smell so far is mild and berry.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 8, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> That Dank Sinatra F2 looks great, how does it smell?
> 
> Here's some Goji OG and SSDD fully seeded with Goji OG pollen. Goji smell so far is mild and berry.
> View attachment 4961157
> ...


Sharing is caring


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 8, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Sharing is caring


I second that


----------



## hillbill (Aug 9, 2021)

I have 4 2 week old Cherry Lotus in veg doing ok and all have widish leaves but each is a different size and 2 look like crazy Blueberry pups, leaf curving and a bit of the twisted. 3 throw the wide center blade on leaves over the ones beside it. The other has separated more longish blades with a curve also. 

2 Space Monkey F2s riding along, same age.

2 Cherry Queen looking fine after up pot and topping, Hoping for a boy also. 

4 Soulmate also up potted and topped. Leaves are longish but wide for most their length. More like oval shaped. These as well as the Cherry Queen are really vigorous.

Powerful Babylon Buster in the Vapor Genie for the morning slam!


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Aug 9, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> That Dank Sinatra F2 looks great, how does it smell?


It has a kushy lemon odour to it at the moment, I definitely think this one will be great with a cure. 
Ots started to pack on some weight in last few days too, excited to see how it finishes


----------



## Leetwain (Aug 9, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Nice bud!
> 
> Can you share some more info on them?
> 
> ...



I'll update as it cures, haven't tried it yet.....Def had the pinesoul coming through and a beautiful light green color.


----------



## poonoodle (Aug 9, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I have 4 2 week old Cherry Lotus in veg doing ok and all have widish leaves but each is a different size and 2 look like crazy Blueberry pups, leaf curving and a bit of the twisted. 3 throw the wide center blade on leaves over the ones beside it. The other has separated more longish blades with a curve also.
> 
> 2 Space Monkey F2s riding along, same age.
> 
> ...


 I have couple Soul Mates running now, and had ordered some Space Monkeys and Cherry Queen (just found out CQ was all sold out so I had to pick another pack. Bummer). Great minds think alike!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 9, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> You used Dia Earth as an preventative against the leafhoppers? AmI reading that right bro?


Yes. Only in my greenhouse. It deters them, moths and most aphids and mites. Keeping it organic and safe. And @JojoThug be very careful if you use it. Kills most bugs. Especially bees which we need to protect. Not harm. And only use food grade with a covid mask. Bad to inhale. And if in eyes? Do not rub. Flush with MORE water than you think. 

Peace.


----------



## 2seepictures (Aug 9, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Sharing is caring


I've been thinking today that it would be really awesome if they could be donated somewhere like GLG to be given as extra freebies w/ Bodhi purchases if they would be interested. It's a bit too premature to seriously think about it until theres an approximate healthy bean count that's been germ tested though. Time will tell.


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 9, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> I've been thinking today that it would be really awesome if they could be donated somewhere like GLG to be given as extra freebies w/ Bodhi purchases if they would be interested. It's a bit too premature to seriously think about it until theres an approximate healthy bean count that's been germ tested though. Time will tell.


Ill test them, no worries


----------



## poonoodle (Aug 9, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Ill test them, no worries


I’ll test them too! ‍️


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 9, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> I've been thinking today that it would be really awesome if they could be donated somewhere like GLG to be given as extra freebies w/ Bodhi purchases if they would be interested. It's a bit too premature to seriously think about it until theres an approximate healthy bean count that's been germ tested though. Time will tell.


Well u know u have testers rdy when u are !


----------



## unomas (Aug 9, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> I’ll test them too! ‍️


 Me three!


----------



## Rivendell (Aug 9, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I have 4 2 week old Cherry Lotus in veg doing ok and all have widish leaves but each is a different size and 2 look like crazy Blueberry pups, leaf curving and a bit of the twisted. 3 throw the wide center blade on leaves over the ones beside it. The other has separated more longish blades with a curve also.
> 
> 2 Space Monkey F2s riding along, same age.
> 
> ...


I think you will be pleased with the Cherry Queen, a while back I grew out a couple and while I didn't find anything I would call Cherry, they were absolute beasts with great yields of rock hard flowers. I intended to revisit that pack, and just have not made it back to them yet.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 9, 2021)

Final Pics of Good Medicine F2 I ran. Preserved by @Nu-Be . 
pheno #8
Pheno #5 (this pheno is still going)

Pheno #9 Taken down as a precaution. Couldve



pheno #6( wanted another week but rot was setting in)


----------



## copkilller (Aug 10, 2021)

just a cool picture of the "blood" coming out of dragon's blood v2

i trimmed 2 of those plants so far and one smells just like citra hops (mango garlic) and both of em have serious density and bag appeal


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 10, 2021)

Friend’s update on the Laughing Lemon started May 20th - organic no till 

1 pack with 12 seeds planted.

4 females 8 males

Kept the ladies and selected his favorite looking male of the 8.

So far very little variation between the 4 girls, they’re nearly identical. He decided to update me randomly today after a month because “bro today it happened, they smell like lemon and I had to tell you.”
Walking through the greenhouse he caught a whiff just in their vicinity. Rubbed stems and all 4 are giving off clear lemon peel 


#4 was the runt of the pack initially but is now identical in size to the others**

Vigorous and healthy growth to report thus far.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Aug 11, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Friend’s update on the Laughing Lemon started May 20th - organic no till
> 
> 1 pack with 12 seeds planted.
> 
> ...


Haven't heard much about these since the drop but I found these on IG beforehand:

__
http://instagr.am/p/B3r-UfMBw3Y/
 Purchased 7 packs to sift through and find some winners.


----------



## WillieBill (Aug 11, 2021)

Any of you fellow Bodhi enthusiasts get over to phenohunters, check my journal out. Recalcitrant Grown.

Bingo Pajamas is making me very happy!


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 11, 2021)

i0dineAlf said:


> Haven't heard much about these since the drop but I found these on IG beforehand:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B3r-UfMBw3Y/
> Purchased 7 packs to sift through and find some winners.


I wonder if the 2019 version is what was released this year. Either way that looks fantastic

I snagged three packs and gave him one. Cant wait to explore them for myself someday


----------



## redeye517 (Aug 11, 2021)

Timebandit pheno 1


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Aug 11, 2021)

Just in case anyone here might be interested, I've just sprouted some of my Soulmate f2s, and I'll be making some f3s and S1s from the grow.
(I havnt attempted making s1s yet, so hopefully it all goes to plan.)
I'll be keeping a journal over at








Bodhi Soulmate f2 grow & f3 / S1 making


Welcome to my Bodhi Soulmate f2 grow and f3 (and s1?) seed making diary. I first grew Soulmate back in 2018 and it quickly became one of my all-time favourite strains, to grow and smoke. The aroma they give off in flower is hypnotic. I’ve been hooked on bodhi strains ever since. I loved the...




overgrow.com


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 11, 2021)

coolkid.02 said:


> If by “good friends” you mean he gets sent packs of seeds from the real Bodhi (like hundreds of people do) and releases crosses without any true collaboration while confusing everyone with his name. then yeah, “good friend”!?
> 
> 
> 
> IMO Green Bodhi took advantage of social media and people’s ignorance along with how chill the real Bodhi is. no one would have looked twice at this guy until he fooled folks into believing he was actually Bodhi.


This is 100% false. You are misled.

Green Bodhi and Bodhi are actually good friends, they hang out in real life, and they also did an official collaboration as well.

It's up to other people to confuse them due to lack of attention to detail on what comes from who, and who says/does what... it's all easy stuff.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 11, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> This is 100% false. You are misled.
> 
> Green Bodhi and Bodhi are actually good friends, they hang out in real life, and they also did an official collaboration as well.
> 
> It's up to other people to confuse them due to lack of attention to detail on what comes from who, and who says/does what... it's all easy stuff.


Wish I knew the facts and saga. Still I like Bohdi beans. Ignorant redneck at best here. Names and claims are but a joke generally here. Bohdi is proven. 

Waiting for you outdoor people to start getting some pics. Me soon. Getting some hair and starting. About 2 weeks in on one and two. blueberry hash plant has yet to trigger. Just pre-BS. LOL. Hope I can finish her. Getting late in my locale.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Aug 11, 2021)

Soulmate 800 gallon
Wide leaf


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 11, 2021)

Oldgoat1959 said:


> Soulmate 800 gallonView attachment 4963341
> Wide leaf


Honestly how can you afford the soil alone? And I like the soil I see. 

Beautiful.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Aug 11, 2021)

Soulmate 1000 gallon


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Aug 11, 2021)

I


MICHI-CAN said:


> Honestly how can you afford the soil alone? And I like the soil I see.
> 
> Beautiful.


Used old soil from my lite-dep greenhouses that are frowned upon by LE now.

Then added 16 ingredients to amend the soil.

That was for the 1000 and 800 gallon.
Started mixing it in March.
Was getting healthy moving all the soil , then it got too warm out to work in.

Bought 15 yards of soil and a yard of work Castings and made mounds for the last 4.

$1800 for the 16 yards and might have about $700 amendments plus two grow bags.
$3,000 total... I think.

Will reammend with a few hundred each year.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 11, 2021)

Oldgoat1959 said:


> I
> Used old soil from my lite-dep greenhouses that are frowned upon by LE now.
> 
> Then added 16 ingredients to amend the soil.
> ...


Just a fellow dirt digger looking for a cheaper way. Me only way bigger. I love it.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 11, 2021)

Mango lotus x snow lotus gave me 4 females and 2 males. The girls look like 2 pairs. One set is purple streaks on stem, and the others are slimmer and green. The guys are similar. One shorter and branchier, with purpling stems, and the other is a green tower. All are in the same soil, so I think the purple is just part of the package. Im going to dust with both males and mark branches. So I should be able to see what the males brought in the f2 seeds. And keep whichever set is most promising. 
After several years of growing and pollen chucking, I have more seeds than I could grow in 4 lifetimes. But, every damn time, Im dusting every girl in the area with my boys from that season. Crosses I forgot to try, seeds I forgot to label, seeds of stuff that I didn't even really enjoy...it is a lot of fun to see what happens when you keep making your own stuff. I just wish I had more space and money. Or access to it anyway. Hope everyone is coming into the good stuff.


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Aug 11, 2021)

Oldgoat1959 said:


> Soulmate 1000 gallonView attachment 4963350


Love it!!!!


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Aug 11, 2021)

Skunk Hashplant. Should of been topped rookie move.


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Aug 11, 2021)

Laughing Lemon. No lemon smell on it but got huge for being last batch of seeds popped in april. Probably 9 feet high and 10 feet wide.


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Aug 11, 2021)

Black Triangle x Strawberry Milk.
Smallest full season plant ive grown in years. Thinking its gonna be something really special. Slowest vegger ever lol.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Aug 11, 2021)

Goldrunfarms said:


> View attachment 4963459Black Triangle x Strawberry Milk.
> Smallest full season plant ive grown in years. Thinking its gonna be something really special. Slowest vegger ever lol.


Looking real nice and healthy. I wonder if anyone has flowered any of these yet? I have a pack to get to myself.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 12, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> This is 100% false. You are misled.
> 
> Green Bodhi and Bodhi are actually good friends, they hang out in real life, and they also did an official collaboration as well.
> 
> It's up to other people to confuse them due to lack of attention to detail on what comes from who, and who says/does what... it's all easy stuff.


cool story... I’ve hung out with Bodhi in real life too, and I consider him a good friend. Guess I rename myself “Plant more seeds Bodhi” and work with his genetics to show my “friendship”  .


----------



## Krash160 (Aug 12, 2021)

Green bodhi tries to explain their friendship on the pot cast he did. Pretty sure claims they are going to do a 3 way collaboration with himself bodhi and mass medical and that they are all cool with Each other. It is almost like he was reading this thread before he did it lol.


----------



## crisnpropa (Aug 12, 2021)

Oldgoat1959 said:


> Soulmate 1000 gallonView attachment 4963350


Almighty. 

What do you estimate an 800 or 1000 gallon potentially yields?

'Bout a pound?


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 12, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Almighty.
> 
> What do you estimate an 800 or 1000 gallon potentially yields?
> 
> 'Bout a pound?


I'm betting 5+ lbs from them. They look as if they still haven't reeeally started to stretch yet.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Aug 12, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Almighty.
> 
> What do you estimate an 800 or 1000 gallon potentially yields?
> 
> 'Bout a pound?


Not sure, first time with the big grow bags.
Was doing real good in the ground until my neighbor plowed up about an acre of his property.
All his gophers came over.
Was going to do all bags but could only drum up those two.
Core drilled 30 inch holes four years ago and planted Goji Og, Sky Lotus, Prayer Tower and Sunshine Daydream.
Sky lotus were around 2 1/2 each as the row they were in was more uphill and clay.
Prayer Tower in middle row were 4 each.
Goji was about 4 1/2 and SSDD were over 7 each.
Prayer Tower were my freebie choice and my favorite, in the end


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 12, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Almighty.
> 
> What do you estimate an 800 or 1000 gallon potentially yields?
> 
> 'Bout a pound?


Buddy averages 5-7 with 1000 gallon. I couldn’t believe it until I trimmed them lol


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Aug 12, 2021)

Space Monkey


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Aug 12, 2021)

Anyone remember around Christmas 2015 Bodhi had freebies that were a mix of long flowering Sativa's?
I know my first Bodhi grow was two packs of Sky Lotus and a bunch of those freebies.
The freebies all finished around end of October up to mid November.

It was through GLG, James Bean or Seedsherenow, I think


----------



## Dosmokethereefa (Aug 12, 2021)

Anyone know anything about Bshw that bodhi released about 15 yr ago?


----------



## YardG (Aug 12, 2021)

Oldgoat1959 said:


> Anyone remember around Christmas 2015 Bodhi had freebies that were a mix of long flowering Sativa's?
> I know my first Bodhi grow was two packs of Sky Lotus and a bunch of those freebies.
> The freebies all finished around end of October up to mid November.
> 
> It was through GLG, James Bean or Seedsherenow, I think


Was perusing a thread the other day on another forum, somebody with a pack of Snow Lotus "megamix" somebody'd gotten as a freebie, sounds somewhat similar.


----------



## Bears_win (Aug 12, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I'm betting 5+ lbs from them. They look as if they still haven't reeeally started to stretch yet.


5 yards of soil you can easily hit 10 ( or quite a bit more ) per if you plant in May and live a Mediterranean climate.

that said I’ve also
Grown 4 pounders in big pots so it’s really strain dependent and you gotta fill the roots in . I switched a garden into 500 gallons this year and think it’s The perfect size .. easy to manage and trellis 
still should have minimum 8 lb of tops average per pot..


----------



## Houstini (Aug 12, 2021)

Lots of time taking care of my soil, over the winter I continue to water my cover crops that are under cover. This spring when I turned it over I realized my heavy waterings on my cover crop were not nearly enough to get deep down into the soil. I spent 3 months this spring learning how water reacts with my soil as I added compost and amendments. all of that paid off and I’m just now learning the capacity of my organic soil in year 4. I thought I was watering thouroughly and I was only scratching the surface, literally. No bodhi I’m my garden this year, but almost always have some bodhi going. Big beds, organic soil, win!


----------



## SimpleBox (Aug 13, 2021)

Can some explain ‘Supernatural’ to me.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 13, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> Can some explain ‘Supernatural’ to me.


Natural landrace/heirloom genetics crossed in expectation of something super is what I get out of it.


----------



## Freshbakd (Aug 13, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> Can some explain ‘Supernatural’ to me.


Bodhi supernatural selections are usually just landraces worked together or pure preservation projects. You just won't see chems and cookies. Also usually but not always limited. Some of the space ships and probes are very limited as well as a handful of others.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 13, 2021)

Anyone have experience with or updates on Orange Wookie x 88g13HP?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 13, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> Can some explain ‘Supernatural’ to me.


It's a show that went on for 10 seasons too long. Think X-Files with a better supporting cast and worse writing.


----------



## jp68 (Aug 13, 2021)

Still sitting on a rajasthani


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 13, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Anyone have experience with or updates on Orange Wookie x 88g13HP?


I asked the same question a couple months back. Very little info I could find although I don’t do IG so maybe there is more hiding there. I really hope the orange terps somehow find their way through the wookie, then dominate the HP………….It’s got an uphill battle

maybe there is hidden treasure


----------



## Houstini (Aug 13, 2021)

Looks like glg has black triangle slated for a restock. Don’t need any seeds right now, but may try and grab some to improve the hunt. Black triangle, Love triangle, csi tk s1 and whatever other tk or other og type crosses I have gonna make up my next hunt.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 14, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Still sitting on a rajasthani


I also hold a pack. I'd like a 2nd for a little better odds for f2.


----------



## gringocook (Aug 14, 2021)

A couple organic grown Dread Bread early in flower.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2021)

4 Pinball Wizards just hit the Viva Towel Sauna!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 14, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> Bodhi supernatural selections are usually just landraces worked together or pure preservation projects. You just won't see chems and cookies. Also usually but not always limited. Some of the space ships and probes are very limited as well as a handful of others.


I don't disagree with that, at the same time I think it begs the of question what's the difference between the SS and the DLA offerings?

And then there is the Nierika seeds as well. The only things I thing think I remember is the SS and the Nierka are more preservation type projects and not necessarily the what the "market" might consider mainstream flower.

I'm sure somebody has a more detailed explanation of the similarities and difference. If you do I'd love to hear it.


----------



## jp68 (Aug 14, 2021)

Arent they usually sativa leaners the SS packs?


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 14, 2021)

Cherry Queen is full Afghani hybrid. I'm not sure about the lineage of all of them(SS lines) but, I don't think they would all be sativa leaners. Many sativa/indica f1's for the most part, I imagine the f2 gen of most would give a very wide spectrum of the mix.


----------



## berrygarcia (Aug 14, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I don't disagree with that, at the same time I think it begs the of question what's the difference between the SS and the DLA offerings?


I believe DLA is a project of making hash plants from landrace/heirloom genetics


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 14, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Arent they usually sativa leaners the SS packs?


I only have two SS releases, Soar and Laughing Lemon and I believe both of those would fit in that description.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 15, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I only have two SS releases, Soar and Laughing Lemon and I believe both of those would fit in that description.


If they are both 50/50 sativa/indica f1, how can you know without growing that they lean one way or the other? I personally am hoping to find sativa leaners in my Laughing Lemon, but the Lemon Thai(indy pheno) used might keep things a bit more indica. 
Either way, the genetics are still 50/50 in those. To me that spells balanced hybrid f1.
The f2 generation Will be where I find my sativa phenos.
These are just my observations and opinion, and I respect different views.


----------



## YardG (Aug 15, 2021)

Another LE drop at plantmoreseeds on Etsy, noon PST today. Sweatshirts again, no indication of what the LE drop is, exactly, though in the last drop she indicated that one was the same as the previous LE drop, but that future ones would be different.


----------



## casperd (Aug 15, 2021)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> View attachment 4596666
> View attachment 4596667
> Spirit train bringing the heat


whats the smells smoke like ?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 15, 2021)

YardG said:


> Another LE drop at plantmoreseeds on Etsy, noon PST today. Sweatshirts again, no indication of what the LE drop is, exactly, though in the last drop she indicated that one was the same as the previous LE drop, but that future ones would be different.


Would those be the purple Afghan hasplant and the DLA5 cross?


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Aug 15, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Would those be the purple Afghan hasplant and the DLA5 cross?




__
http://instagr.am/p/CSlREKlLq4g/


----------



## jp68 (Aug 15, 2021)

Waiting on the the rstock drop for now


----------



## YardG (Aug 15, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Would those be the purple Afghan hasplant and the DLA5 cross?


The previous two LE drops from a month or so back were those, yep.


----------



## poonoodle (Aug 15, 2021)

Drop is live


----------



## sadboy92 (Aug 15, 2021)

From IG (boldtext mine):

"Hi friends, tomorrow we are doing what we call an LE drop on our Etsy store : plantmoreseeds - (link in bio). We offer a hoodie that comes with a pack of unreleased seeds that you can only get in this drop. *The pack is a landrace/heirloom poly hybrid in the spirit of Supernatural Selections releases.* At 12pm PST, when you go to our site, look for the items with L.E. in the name. PLEASE DO NOT MENTION SEEDS ON ETSY. Message me here if you have a question. @plantmoreseeds @bodhiguide @bodhiseeds "

Also, can someone tell me if these hoodies shrink in the wash? I'm a size M, these hoodies run large, and if they shrink, I worry lil old me needs a size XL


----------



## poonoodle (Aug 15, 2021)

My last hoodie is my only one, and I haven’t washed it yet. I’m scared it won’t be as soft when it comes out of the wash.


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 15, 2021)

Eden Transmission. Used and abused in a half gallon, still chilling. Looking forward to a proper run. Been battling my health, but getting back on my grind.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Aug 15, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Anyone have experience with or updates on Orange Wookie x 88g13HP?


I grew the testers for these a couple years ago.
Absolutely loved them!
I have some pics and a info over on my grow journal.





My growing escapades with Bodhi, Greenpoint + some others


is that Reservoir's Strawberry D? I have a cut of that too. She's yummy.



rollitup.org






Tag for @nuskool89 too


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 15, 2021)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I grew the testers for these a couple years ago.
> Absolutely loved them!
> I have some pics and a info over on my grow journal.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud!


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 15, 2021)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I grew the testers for these a couple years ago.
> Absolutely loved them!
> I have some pics and a info over on my grow journal.
> 
> ...


Any feedback on the flower high/terps? They look great in the pic


----------



## YardG (Aug 15, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> From IG (boldtext mine):
> 
> "Hi friends, tomorrow we are doing what we call an LE drop on our Etsy store : plant
> moreseeds - (link in bio). We offer a hoodie that comes with a pack of unreleased seeds that you can only get in this drop. *The pack is a landrace/heirloom poly hybrid in the spirit of Supernatural Selections releases.* At 12pm PST, when you go to our site, look for the items with L.E. in the name. PLEASE DO NOT MENTION SEEDS ON ETSY. Message me here if you have a question. @plantmoreseeds @bodhiguide @bodhiseeds "
> ...


I washed my last one once and I don't think it shrank much, definitely on the small side though, I'm usually good in a large and this large was on the snug 'n' sporty side. Remained soft, though I'm sure that buttery softness would go away with regular washing.


----------



## copkilller (Aug 15, 2021)

Old Soul #7 peanut butter pheno, that's the densest easier to trim old soul, strong branches (that's important to me, floppy plants are weak and sick to me lol) it has a nutty smell + pine sol/lemon

I smoked it uncured and has great pine taste so far, not as strong as my #6, the smell is more earthy and musky than all my other old souls, and it takes the cake for bag appeal too, and i have a clone (so proud of that, that's the first time i really do that)

if you look at the other old soul in the back, it's a straight pine/mint one, and you can see it's way way fluffier


----------



## Freshbakd (Aug 16, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I don't disagree with that, at the same time I think it begs the of question what's the difference between the SS and the DLA offerings?
> 
> And then there is the Nierika seeds as well. The only things I thing think I remember is the SS and the Nierka are more preservation type projects and not necessarily the what the "market" might consider mainstream flower.
> 
> I'm sure somebody has a more detailed explanation of the similarities and difference. If you do I'd love to hear it.


While I'm completely unsure. I believe the dla selections are an attempt at modernizing older lines with the hasplant selection. Hoping to keep some of the original but adding frost. Again this is just my interpretation. As for nierka only read about it haven't ever seen the beans available. I think you're along the correct assumption on preservation though.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Aug 16, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Any feedback on the flower high/terps? They look great in the pic


From what I remember, in flower the tent had a beautiful sweet oranges aroma. It did mellow out a bit in the cure and some of the wookie took over with its dankness, but it did keep some of that sweetness too.

The effects, I'm not so sure on unfortunately, i was a pretty heavy smoker at the time with a lot if different varieties, and it all became a bit of a blur in that regard. I'll see if I can dig through some of my old posts incase I left a review anywhere.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 16, 2021)

Nothing impressive here. Health is improving. 2 space monkeys and a blueberry hash plant are taking off now that I'm able to care for them. 900 PPM water soluble every other day and still raising it weekly. Monkeys are throwing hairs. Hashplant is oddly not yet. All over 7 feet now. Working on bending them over to tie down. I have yet to recover my sense of smell from medicine. Can't give you much of a description yet.

Hang in there folks. Getting to the fun part of the grow.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Nothing impressive here. Health is improving. 2 space monkeys and a blueberry hash plant are taking off now that I'm able to care for them. 900 PPM water soluble every other day and still raising it weekly. Monkeys are throwing hairs. Hashplant is oddly not yet. All over 7 feet now. Working on bending them over to tie down. I have yet to recover my sense of smell from medicine. Can't give you much of a description yet.
> 
> Hang in there folks. Getting to the fun part of the grow. View attachment 4966193View attachment 4966194View attachment 4966195View attachment 4966196View attachment 4966197View attachment 4966198


Looking good. Glad you're improving. Cheers!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 16, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Looking good. Glad you're improving. Cheers!


TY.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 16, 2021)

4 Pinball Wizard with small tails have hit the dirt in red Solos. Looking forward to growing a very interesting cross.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 16, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 4 Pinball Wizard with small tails have hit the dirt in red Solos. Looking forward to growing a very interesting cross.


Are these your first run of Pinball Wizard?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 16, 2021)

It is #1


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 16, 2021)

hillbill said:


> It is #1


Cool. I'm looking forward to hearing from you on these. My next GLG order I'll probably grab a second PW as my freebie choice. I've got high hopes on this one.


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 16, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Cool. I'm looking forward to hearing from you on these. My next GLG order I'll probably grab a second PW as my freebie choice. I've got high hopes on this one.


Me too, I got those lined up for early next year. SSH one of my favorite strains very excited about pinball wizzard and Silver Sunshine.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 16, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Me too, I got those lined up for early next year. SSH one of my favorite strains very excited about pinball wizzard and Silver Sunshine.


SSH is a fav of mine too! I've no idea what to expect from this cross, but I'm sure it wont disappoint. I don't have any Silver Sunshine, but that would be fun too.


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 16, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> SSH is a fav of mine too! I've no idea what to expect from this cross, but I'm sure it wont disappoint. I don't have any Silver Sunshine, but that would be fun too.


There was also a Super Silver Hashplant, but I only got the other 2 crosses


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 16, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> There was also a Super Silver Hashplant, but I only got the other 2 crosses


I made SSHP F2’s and definitely plan to work the line further. Shit smacks. One f2 lady I just flowered out to is faster and bulkier than the f1. Hoping the euphoria hammer is still there.


----------



## Roguedawg (Aug 17, 2021)

I just flowered a couple super silver hashplants and pinball wizard.
Pinball wizard i have flowered is excellent, lime green hazey looking flowers with huge yield that was difficult to control. It was pretty broadleaf looking plant until flowering began then it went wild like a pure haze.
I had 2 SShashplants one that was more to hashplant side and one that was more hazey. They were easy to tell from the start which was more hazey. Both have excellent high, the hazey one will be run again.
I encourage everyone that thinks density equates to good flower to try either one. You will rethink that misconception.


----------



## Jbaby77 (Aug 17, 2021)

Doing a big pheno hunt… you just moved a pack of sshp to the list … soooo many beans so little time


----------



## Jbaby77 (Aug 17, 2021)

Roguedawg said:


> I just flowered a couple super silver hashplants and pinball wizard.
> Pinball wizard i have flowered is excellent, lime green hazey looking flowers with huge yield that was difficult to control. It was pretty broadleaf looking plant until flowering began then it went wild like a pure haze.
> I had 2 SShashplants one that was more to hashplant side and one that was more hazey. They were easy to tell from the start which was more hazey. Both have excellent high, the hazey one will be run again.
> I encourage everyone that thinks density equates to good flower to try either one. You will rethink that misconception.


What smell and flavors did you get on the sshp’s also how long did you flower? I’ve heard that bodhi uses a really fast 56 day ssh, all the g13hp crosses I’ve run have been pretty fast too… almost pure sativa x to a pure breeding pure indica… always produce exceptional plants. We will see


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 17, 2021)

Jbaby77 said:


> What smell and flavors did you get on the sshp’s also how long did you flower? I’ve heard that bodhi uses a really fast 56 day ssh, all the g13hp crosses I’ve run have been pretty fast too… almost pure sativa x to a pure breeding pure indica… always produce exceptional plants. We will see


Popped one SSHP got this pheno. Was very dense and loud. She had a small structure but stretched nice in flower. Flower time was probably 8-9 but I let her go longer cause she was carrying some Headbanger babies.
This SSHP (Hashplant pheno) shows up about 1in 10 females in my cross.

I should pop a second SSHP seed to see if I could be lucky enough to find a Super Silver pheno.

These are screenshots of a old post


----------



## Roguedawg (Aug 17, 2021)

The super silver hashplants both smell and taste the same, i would say mint and spice. They both went 60 days from cuttings not seedlings. Both were botrytis susceptible especially the hp leaner. Im in a climate where the air is full of botrytis almost year around, especially while these were flowering. The pinball wizard has its own smell and taste that i cant describe. It was completely free of botrytis. I wish i had kept my cutting of it, i culled the cutting early in flower because of how hard to control thru the stretch it was but it eventually stopped and flowered up nicely. it went 65 days. I have several more females of both that i will run soon and report back.
Everyone should keep in mind its only 3 plants of polyhybrids what you find may be completely different . That goes for all these reports. You would have to go thru 100's of females to see all the possibilities.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 17, 2021)

Krash160 said:


> Green bodhi tries to explain their friendship on the pot cast he did. Pretty sure claims they are going to do a 3 way collaboration with himself bodhi and mass medical and that they are all cool with Each other. It is almost like he was reading this thread before he did it lol.


Cool story. I'm gonna file that under "stuff marketing/sales people say to make themselves sound legit".


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Blueberry hash plant showed balls today. Really bummed. Waiting on next outdoor. DAMN!


----------



## JustKanna (Aug 17, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Popped one SSHP got this pheno. Was very dense and loud. She had a small structure but stretched nice in flower. Flower time was probably 8-9 but I let her go longer cause she was carrying some Headbanger babies.
> This SSHP (Hashplant pheno) shows up about 1in 10 females in my cross.
> 
> I should pop a second SSHP seed to see if I could be lucky enough to find a Super Silver pheno.
> ...


Did some of these a couple years ago and had a couple ssh phenos


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 18, 2021)

Laughing Lemon male in project


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 18, 2021)

Made some bubble hash recently with some frosty leaves and a Dream Lotus female I ended up whacking mid-flower because she was space hogging half my tent. Noticed a handful of seeds floating on the water while stirring, so I took them out and looked at them. All but two were pretty dark and solid looking seeds. They went straight to the paper towels. After weeding out the weak seedlings, two healthy ones were left. Looking forward to seeing how these come out. Nature finds a way!


----------



## copkilller (Aug 18, 2021)

i have been smoking a bunch of a cluster funk pheno and thats pretty much like smoking cinnamon, then i packed a bowl of terpenado, not the strawberry pheno but the cedar pheno

the cedar is very faint, extreeemmllyy smooth smoke, id say the name of the strain is missleading as hell

whatever weed we had in québec in 2005 that was called "de l'hydro" thats what this terpenado is, pure thc smell and taste, light in color, frosty but it's missing the thick orange hair


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 18, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Laughing Lemon male in project
> View attachment 4967935
> View attachment 4967937
> View attachment 4967938


What's your aim with your crosses? Just curious.


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 19, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> What's your aim with your crosses? Just curious.


The aim is Lauging lemon f2s + extra super fun time

really though I think the goal is to just see what comes out of introducing these older genetics into some of the newer cuts in rotation. There was space to do it so why not? Let’s see what happens


----------



## hillbill (Aug 19, 2021)

4/4 Pinball Wizard up in red Solos!

First up pot fo 2 Sun Ra in veg. 2 Space Monkey F2s topped as well as 4 Cherry Lotus.

Got 1 Soul Mate girl probably another and a couple look like boys. One Cherry Queen seems boyish. One week on these.

My 1 Lemon Wookie 17 days in with some Sativa looking spread, 1 Lazy Lightning also a spreader making buds and is extremely sticky at 5 weeks today. Some chemical tones here. And gasoline.

Got 0to go and check trykes on a couple Bing! One is quite large and the other bigger. Zero new pistils on the more compact one, these smell like Cedar and old filling station rag can!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 19, 2021)

Could be 4/4 girls on Soul Mate


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 19, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> The aim is Lauging lemon f2s + extra super fun time
> 
> really though I think the goal is to just see what comes out of introducing these older genetics into some of the newer cuts in rotation. There was space to do it so why not? Let’s see what happens


Yeah man that's awesome. Gonna take a while to test all those!


----------



## sadboy92 (Aug 19, 2021)

congo kashmir x goldstar f4
wow


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 19, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> congo kashmir x goldstar f4
> wow


Details?


----------



## TedNugget2 (Aug 19, 2021)

Is Bodhi’s Sunshine Daydream around anymore? I’m not seeing it listed at seed banks so I’m assuming it’s not.

I just recently lost my beloved mother of the sunshine daydream (the buttery pheno or whatever it’s called) and I really want to replace it. It was one of my all time favorites.

I have 3 seeds left of the sunshine daydream but they are old. I’m trying to sprout them now.
1 popped a tail but it hasn’t done anything since being planted. The other 2 haven’t cracked yet (I tried lightly sanding them) and it seems doubtful that they ever will.

If the SSDD is gone, does Bodhi have any similar strains? Anything with that BubbaShine he used in the ssdd? I know Blue Tara was a cross that used the bubbashine but I don’t see that one around anymore either (and I didn’t like it as much as the SSDD anyway).


----------



## sadboy92 (Aug 19, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Details?


hoodie.




Pics are of the Goldstar f4 user minitiger grew and posted over at thcfarmer. Worth 2x the price of a normal pack. Cheese and rice!


----------



## Hotshotmaple (Aug 19, 2021)

Spoiler alert. LOL been waiting all day to get home and check my mail


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 19, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> View attachment 4968371Came with the LE hoodie.
> 
> View attachment 4968373
> View attachment 4968374
> ...


Don't let the like fool you. I'm just trying to cover the fury inside over it being limited.


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 19, 2021)

TedNugget2 said:


> Is Bodhi’s Sunshine Daydream around anymore? I’m not seeing it listed at seed banks so I’m assuming it’s not.
> 
> I just recently lost my beloved mother of the sunshine daydream (the buttery pheno or whatever it’s called) and I really want to replace it. It was one of my all time favorites.
> 
> ...


SSDD is long gone aside from the packs floating around in collections. Bodhi is making crosses using an SSDD male, those are probably the closest you'll get now.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 19, 2021)

TedNugget2 said:


> Is Bodhi’s Sunshine Daydream around anymore? I’m not seeing it listed at seed banks so I’m assuming it’s not.
> 
> I just recently lost my beloved mother of the sunshine daydream (the buttery pheno or whatever it’s called) and I really want to replace it. It was one of my all time favorites.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, it's looking like the SSDD seeds in Bodhi's seed fridge are finally depleted. They haven't been included in the last few restocks IIRC. Bodhi has released several crosses made with a SSDD male, but those are also limited to whatever remains in stock at banks and in Bodhi's fridge because Bodhi no longer has that male.


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 19, 2021)

I have a pack and a half in the freezer and will be making F2s.


----------



## sadboy92 (Aug 19, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Don't let the like fool you. I'm just trying to cover the fury inside over it being limited.


there are still a few LE hoodies available on the plantmoreseeds etsy store


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 19, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I have a pack and a half in the freezer and will be making F2s.


You ll be getting a lot of fan mail


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 19, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> You ll be getting a lot of fan mail


I have a few Bodhi strains that aren't around anymore that I'd like to make F2s and crosses of to giveaway, no intention to sell, just spread good vibes.


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 19, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I have a few Bodhi strains that aren't around anymore that I'd like to make F2s and crosses of to giveaway, no intention to sell, just spread good vibes.


I make F2s of eveything I run now, so maybe we ll trade a few in the future  definitely interested in SSDD and others


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Aug 19, 2021)

My friend guarding an Ancient Og backcross


----------



## TedNugget2 (Aug 19, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> SSDD is long gone aside from the packs floating around in collections. Bodhi is making crosses using an SSDD male, those are probably the closest you'll get now.





jdoorn14 said:


> Unfortunately, it's looking like the SSDD seeds in Bodhi's seed fridge are finally depleted. They haven't been included in the last few restocks IIRC. Bodhi has released several crosses made with a SSDD male, but those are also limited to whatever remains in stock at banks and in Bodhi's fridge because Bodhi no longer has that male.


Thanks! Looking them up now!


----------



## crisnpropa (Aug 19, 2021)

TedNugget2 said:


> Is Bodhi’s Sunshine Daydream around anymore? I’m not seeing it listed at seed banks so I’m assuming it’s not.
> 
> I just recently lost my beloved mother of the sunshine daydream (the buttery pheno or whatever it’s called) and I really want to replace it. It was one of my all time favorites.
> 
> ...


I was able obtain a pack of ssdd from a kind profiteer.
I paid $160 with shipping included.
Yes, a bit steep cost, but I'm happy to have it. 

It'd be really cool if all those whom have ssdd packs can collaborate on a major preservation project.


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 19, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I have a pack and a half in the freezer and will be making F2s.


Trade you for some Laughing Lemon f2 when they’re ready!


----------



## TedNugget2 (Aug 19, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I have a pack and a half in the freezer and will be making F2s.


Nice! Have you ever ran it before? If so, we’re you able to find that butter pheno (or whatever it’s called)? I was lucky it was the first female I got from the pack! I wasn’t as crazy about the other genotypes I got from the pack that seemed more chem leaning (iirc) but man was that one a winner. Tasted amazing and the high was just perfect for my anxiety.
Had the mom at a friends for a while (necessity) and he over-watered it to death. I even told him it was a slow drinker. But it’s my own fault for not getting over there more often.


yeah unfortunately my seeds weren’t stored in the fridge or freezer. They were sealed and stored in a cool dark place with moisture absorbing packets but I’m not having a whole lot of luck with my older seeds at the moment. I wish I would have stored them in the freezer.
I even have some seeds left that I got from people on the old overgrow site. They’re probably 20+ years old at this point though. I have no real hope for them. I may try gibberellic acid if/when I try to sprout them. Some old Mantanuska thunderf*** seeds, a strain called PowerBerry, some old AK and I think I still have a few seeds left from Sour Diesel bx2.5 testers RezDog sent me.


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 19, 2021)

TedNugget2 said:


> Nice! Have you ever ran it before? If so, we’re you able to find that butter pheno (or whatever it’s called)? I was lucky it was the first female I got from the pack! I wasn’t as crazy about the other genotypes I got from the pack that seemed more chem leaning (iirc) but man was that one a winner. Tasted amazing and the high was just perfect for my anxiety.
> Had the mom at a friends for a while (necessity) and he over-watered it to death. I even told him it was a slow drinker. But it’s my own fault for not getting over there more often.
> 
> 
> ...


Yea storing is a tough one. I have read some people were able to germ 30 year old seeds from the freezer. Others say just at room temp keeps them good for up to 10 years. I keep what I wont run for a year or longer in Vac seeled bags in fridge. Not sure what the best way is here


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 19, 2021)

TedNugget2 said:


> Nice! Have you ever ran it before? If so, we’re you able to find that butter pheno (or whatever it’s called)? I was lucky it was the first female I got from the pack! I wasn’t as crazy about the other genotypes I got from the pack that seemed more chem leaning (iirc) but man was that one a winner. Tasted amazing and the high was just perfect for my anxiety.
> Had the mom at a friends for a while (necessity) and he over-watered it to death. I even told him it was a slow drinker. But it’s my own fault for not getting over there more often.
> 
> 
> ...


I ran half a pack, got 3 females but none of them were the butter pheno everyone talks about. They were all pretty viney/stretchy plants that required a ton of support which I didn't care for, the TT NL#6 x Appalachia I just recently harvested was the same way, crazy good smoke though.

Smells were different levels of blueberry and chem with great medical effects, very relaxing and did a great job helping with arthritis aches and upset stomachs. My 60 year old mother was asking if I could grow it again because it made one of her favorite tinctures.

I have 17 seeds left so I think there is a good chance I can find a butter or blueberry muffin pheno for a keeper. I'm going to F2 them by open pollinating once I have the space freed up.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 19, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Yea storing is a tough one. I have read some people were able to germ 30 year old seeds from the freezer. Others say just at room temp keeps them good for up to 10 years. I keep what I wont run for a year or longer in Vac seeled bags in fridge. Not sure what the best way is here


I used to do room temps in a cigar box. Bad idea. Room temps can go very high without AC.
Now I store in original packaging, in large manilla envelope, inside a large Tupperware container also holding some rice and several dessicant packs, in the fridge. If I have to get the bunch out for a pack, I let it come to room temp for 3-4 hours before opening. Before replacing in the fridge, I bake rice and dessicant packs seperate, at 200°F for 15-20 minutes to remove any moisture they've collected.

Edit: If I were planning storage longer than 2 years, I'd study up on best freezing methods.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 19, 2021)

I


Bad Dawg said:


> *Late summer 2021 Drop list preview, COMING SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful Day (topanga pure kush x strawberry milk) 9 weeks* uplifting inspiring stawberry citrus og kush
> ...


 Told myself I would not buy anymore seeds but that Saints Crossing is calling my name. I worked a little of Bodhi Superstitious and would love to get those two together. The crosses and backcross that I made with Superstitious have turned out fabulous. So many flavors and all have been potent thus far. Colliding the two may be disastrous with so many different genetics in the pool but it could also help me lock down a Stevie Wonder(Saints Crossing) pheno which is a chance I'm willing to take. I will never get a cut of Stevie Wonder but it is on top of my list for clones I would love to acquire. It is the sole reason I started working with the Superstitious. If you EVER get a chance to get or smoke Stevie Wonder aka Saint Stephen now, get as much as you can, you won't regret it. It is going to take me awhile to start calling it Saint Stephen after all this time calling it Stevie Wonder. Would love to know the backstory on the name change.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 19, 2021)

Oldgoat1959 said:


> My friend guarding an Ancient Og backcrossView attachment 4968442


----------



## Boosky (Aug 19, 2021)

TedNugget2 said:


> Is Bodhi’s Sunshine Daydream around anymore? I’m not seeing it listed at seed banks so I’m assuming it’s not.
> 
> I just recently lost my beloved mother of the sunshine daydream (the buttery pheno or whatever it’s called) and I really want to replace it. It was one of my all time favorites.
> 
> ...


Blue Tara, the one that got away.


----------



## 2seepictures (Aug 19, 2021)

Noticed a mistake was made : unintentionally seeded a few different untested Sun . RA phenos with Goji pollen.


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 19, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Noticed a mistake was made : unintentionally seeded a few different untested Sun . RA phenos with Goji pollen.
> 
> View attachment 4968523


So…..whatryu gonna do about it? 

That Sun ra looks fire man. Love the tones of the hairs against the frost backdrop


----------



## Boosky (Aug 19, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Noticed a mistake was made : unintentionally seeded a few different untested Sun . RA phenos with Goji pollen.
> 
> View attachment 4968523


Might not be a bad thing?


----------



## 2seepictures (Aug 19, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> So…..whatryu gonna do about it?
> 
> That Sun ra looks fire man. Love the tones of the hairs against the frost backdrop


All have slightly different smells that are strong and appealing. All citrus undertones but I'm not good at isolating differences in smells. There is a nice amount of phenotypic variation in the flower structure, calyx to leaf ratio, trichome density, and internode distance for those who like to pheno hunt. No future plans on what to do about it but I'm not disappointed with this mistake. I just hope I can effectively judge the effects due to taking them long enough to ensure complete seed development. 



Boosky said:


> Might not be a bad thing?


Yeah I'm definitely not upset about it. In my experience they both have very similar effects so they may make a great pairing.


----------



## crisnpropa (Aug 19, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Noticed a mistake was made : unintentionally seeded a few different untested Sun . RA phenos with Goji pollen.
> 
> View attachment 4968523


A happy accident for sure


----------



## 2seepictures (Aug 19, 2021)

A (mostly) unseeded GojiOG


Surprised to see worms in its tiny .4 GAL pot.


Goji Berries are starting to flower as well




edit :

I've been thinking about the upcoming GLG drop and was wondering if anyone here has grown both Phone Home and Black Triangle? If so how do they compare, which do you prefer and any other thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Deadication_grows (Aug 19, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 4949652View attachment 4949653
> last nug of red eye Jedi . Powerful night meds


Whats the nose on it? Gas?


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Aug 19, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I used to do room temps in a cigar box. Bad idea. Room temps can go very high without AC.
> Now I store in original packaging, in large manilla envelope, inside a large Tupperware container also holding some rice and several dessicant packs, in the fridge. If I have to get the bunch out for a pack, I let it come to room temp for 3-4 hours before opening. Before replacing in the fridge, I bake rice and dessicant packs seperate, at 200°F for 15-20 minutes to remove any moisture they've collected.
> 
> Edit: If I were planning storage longer than 2 years, I'd study up on best freezing methods.


 I use thermos bottles with baked rice in a piece of panty hose in the bottom of the thermos bottle. I put these in the fridge and some in the freezer. Been doing it this way about 5 yrs so don’t know how long this will keep em viable but so far working pretty good. I have some seeds from around 92’ that have been kept in a mason jar in freezer and I didn’t have any luck trying to sprout around 2 dozen this year.


----------



## will.i.am86 (Aug 20, 2021)

Would love any info on Mountain Temple.

Popped a pack and got 9 females. They're at 5 weeks and 2 look noticeably farther along, maybe finishing by 8 weeks. 2 others look like they might need 12 weeks maybe longer. The last 5 look like they'll be within 9 - 10 weeks. 

About 4 months ago I was finally able to expand to keeping mothers. I think its gonna be difficult to choose just 1 or 2 mothers from this batch. 

All 9 look and smell amazing so far and I'm super excited to see them finish.


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 20, 2021)

copkilller said:


> i have been smoking a bunch of a cluster funk pheno and thats pretty much like smoking cinnamon, then i packed a bowl of terpenado, not the strawberry pheno but the cedar pheno
> 
> the cedar is very faint, extreeemmllyy smooth smoke, id say the name of the strain is missleading as hell
> 
> whatever weed we had in québec in 2005 that was called "de l'hydro" thats what this terpenado is, pure thc smell and taste, light in color, frosty but it's missing the thick orange hair


That’s funny, we had the same stuff just over the border 10-15 years consistently. Pretty sure that’s actually M10.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 20, 2021)

Black Triangle is extremely dense and hard in the nugs. Phone Home not quite as much. Black Triangle is much more of a knockout artist. Phone Home more up, both potent. Any Wookie cross will be screaming loud.
That being said, pick up some Soul Mate.


----------



## TedNugget2 (Aug 20, 2021)

Grabbed some of Bodhi’s Field Trip. (GSC x sunshine daydream)

Thanks for the tip @Sqwee and @jdoorn14 !

Ive been wanting to try GSC anyway so, 2 birds 1 stone. 
Hopefully I can also find one that resembles my old ssdd butter...


----------



## hillbill (Aug 20, 2021)

Just chopped 2 Bing, 61 days, damn they stink, no Cherry like first run but a lot of incense and spices. Can’t ID more specifically but strong with a back of some old Jade East. Some clear trichs but most cloudy and a very few clear/brown center. Sugar leaves trykes are mostly amber and plants are over 90% faded to yellow and slight purple. Both big for their size. Extremely sticky and the smell really gets on me.
Hanging now in well ventilated dark closet.


----------



## GrowRijt (Aug 20, 2021)

TedNugget2 said:


> Grabbed some of Bodhi’s Field Trip. (GSC x sunshine daydream)
> 
> Thanks for the tip @Sqwee and @jdoorn14 !
> 
> ...


Just saw that Useful has been posting auctions of seeds on IG and he has a SSDD F2 pack in one of them. There’s bound to be more.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Aug 20, 2021)

Silica packets in a mason jar in the fridge is what I’m going with right now. Storing in the freezer might be better, but only if they stay frozen the whole time. Ice crystals can damage the structure during each thaw. Popped some seeds I had at room temp for 7 years with 100% germ though.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 20, 2021)

Anyone seen this nautilus shaped leaf trait/ mutation in Peach HP?


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 20, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> Just saw that Useful has been posting auctions of seeds on IG and he has a SSDD F2 pack in one of them. There’s bound to be more.


Ancient OG F3, Goji OG F2, Dank Sinatra F2, Lando's Stash F2, and a whole lot of bodhi work in other crosses. A solid dude.

I won't spoil it, but the pack going out with this round of sweatshirts looks to be a rare heater. Pretty wild mashup. Looking forward to see what comes of them.


----------



## TedNugget2 (Aug 20, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> Just saw that Useful has been posting auctions of seeds on IG and he has a SSDD F2 pack in one of them. There’s bound to be more.


Thanks for the tip. I’m not very good with IG but just recently made an account to start following some of these breeders. It seems like that’s where a lot of the best stuff is found these days.


----------



## poonoodle (Aug 20, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Ancient OG F3, Goji OG F2, Dank Sinatra F2, Lando's Stash F2, and a whole lot of bodhi work in other crosses. A solid dude.
> 
> I won't spoil it, but the pack going out with this round of sweatshirts looks to be a rare heater. Pretty wild mashup. Looking forward to see what comes of them.


I saw those too. Price is getting steep. 
And someone already spoiled your secret last page. Sounds real good! I’m excited for my pack


----------



## poonoodle (Aug 20, 2021)

will.i.am86 said:


> Would love any info on Mountain Temple.
> 
> Popped a pack and got 9 females. They're at 5 weeks and 2 look noticeably farther along, maybe finishing by 8 weeks. 2 others look like they might need 12 weeks maybe longer. The last 5 look like they'll be within 9 - 10 weeks.
> 
> ...


Show us what you got. I just popped 2 Mountain Temples and waiting for them to pop out of the soil. Looking for any more info I can get other than what’s already out there.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 20, 2021)

Got my hoodie ordered. Medium, so I'll be looking at it a lot, but never fitting in it haha


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 20, 2021)

TedNugget2 said:


> Grabbed some of Bodhi’s Field Trip. (GSC x sunshine daydream)
> 
> Thanks for the tip @Sqwee and @jdoorn14 !
> 
> ...


I ran one of Bad Dawgs Freebies which was GSC Forum Cut X Apollo 13

Not gonna lie, turnes out to be my best work so far.
Puts me to sleep pretty good I take it out after 8pm.
Cant do this one too early

Makes the whole house smell nice and dank.
Thats why Bodhis GSC strains sparked my interest as well


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 20, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Got my hoodie ordered. Medium, so I'll be looking at it a lot, but never fitting in it haha


I don’t know who orders their size runs but I wish they would get some more extra larges. I refuse to buy stuff I’m not able to wear as it’s just wasteful. Maybe thats a stupid plan but I’m trying to live in as small a footprint as possible on discretionary stuff.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 20, 2021)

My girlfriend will end up with it. Short sleaves I can do medium...long sleave requires XL for my arms.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 20, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I don’t know who orders their size runs but I wish they would get some more extra larges. I refuse to buy stuff I’m not able to wear as it’s just wasteful. Maybe thats a stupid plan but I’m trying to live in as small a footprint as possible on discretionary stuff.


Exactly why I didn't order a LE hoodie this go round....well, that and I already have tons of Bodhi seeds I want to grow. I'll let the profiteers order something they don't care about just to resell the seeds that come with it.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 20, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Exactly why I didn't order a LE hoodie this go round....well, that and I already have tons of Bodhi seeds I want to grow. I'll let the profiteers order something they don't care about just to resell the seeds that come with it.


To me, that pack has a value equal to more than half the packs of Bodhi I already have. I'm a sativa guy, and I loved the Goldstar x Snow Lotus so I had to have this.


----------



## SimpleBox (Aug 20, 2021)

shout out to @hillbill for popping lots of seeds and also to those who would pop everything if their finances allowed.
too many seed hoarders not growing anything in this thread these days.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 20, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> To me, that pack has a value equal to more than half the packs of Bodhi I already have. I'm a sativa guy, and I loved the Goldstar x Snow Lotus so I had to have this.


I hope you find something you like in that pack then...and glad there were some left to purchase after the initial reports of the LE seed pack hit.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 20, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> shout out to @hillbill for popping lots of seeds and also to those who would pop everything if their finances allowed.
> too many seed hoarders not growing anything in this thread these days.


Been using up half pack and checking new strains, I do perpetual so I go thru lots of seeds, looking right now for “project” males. I put a couple boys outside each fall and collect pollen. Some of my very best are Bodhi or Bodhi+ type crosses.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 20, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Been using up half pack and checking new strains, I do perpetual so I go thru lots of seeds, looking right now for “project” males. I put a couple boys outside each fall and collect pollen. Some of my very best are Bodhi or Bodhi+ type crosses.


If only I had the room. Some Bohdi males are perfect structure for my style. Just one I ran out. Always do.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 20, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> *Short sleaves I can do medium...long sleave requires XL for my arms*.



Lol. Just playing, bud. Same with long sleeves here. My wingspan is 6 inches longer than my height.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 20, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4969046
> Lol. Just playing, bud. Same with long sleeves here. My wingspan is 6 inches longer than my height.


Same here. If only it helped me fly.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 20, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> shout out to @hillbill for popping lots of seeds and also to those who would pop everything if their finances allowed.
> too many seed hoarders not growing anything in this thread these days.


I second your shout out to @hillbill, and add one for all the seed hoarders whom regularly gift their f2's to the world. If not for those who buy an extra pack or two from time to time we'd see a lot less f2 generousity!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 20, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4969046
> Lol. Just playing, bud. Same with long sleeves here. My wingspan is 6 inches longer than my height.


apparently these morons inject some kind of oil into their muscles to make them swell up like that, people never cease to amaze me


----------



## sadboy92 (Aug 20, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4969046
> Lol. Just playing, bud. Same with long sleeves here. My wingspan is 6 inches longer than my height.


Not to stray too far off topic, but this is known as a "positive ape index"
an armspan shorter than one's height is known as a "negative ape index"
Da Vinci's Vitruvian Man has a 1:1 armspan:height ratio, and this is where ape index comes from
the L just barely accommodates my wide shoulders/long arms, though I'm otherwise a very medium person


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 20, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I second your shout out to @hillbill, and add one for all the seed hoarders whom regularly gift their f2's to the world. If not for those who buy an extra pack or two from time to time we'd see a lot less f2 generousity!


I might have a pack of Laughing Lemon I'd gift to one of the regulars here in the thread if they would f2 them and share the love. I don't have the space to do it myself.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 20, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Not to stray too far off topic, but this is known as a "positive ape index"
> an armspan shorter than one's height is known as a "negative ape index"
> Da Vinci's Vitruvian Man has a 1:1 armspan:height ratio, and this is where ape index comes from
> the L just barely accommodates my wide shoulders/long arms, though I'm otherwise a very medium person


I'm aware of the 1:1 Vitruvian, but I can say I didn't know the rest. I'm kinda surprised I never looked into it. Thanks!

Sorry for the derail @jdoorn14 Here's bodhi on the boat as a lil peace offering.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 20, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I might have a pack of Laughing Lemon I'd gift to one of the regulars here in the thread if they would f2 them and share the love. I don't have the space to do it myself.


That was one of the strains I was(am) intent on out crossing, f2'ing, and sharing. The only Bodhi strain I ever bought 3 packs of. As soon as I'm done with home remodeling, I'll be growing again. I've not been able to run anything all summer, though I'm still buying gear. The hoodie deal will put me out of the drop sale most likely. 
I know a few names on here that'd f2 those for you. They'd probably do it better than me too.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 20, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I'm aware of the 1:1 Vitruvian, but I can say I didn't know the rest. I'm kinda surprised I never looked into it. Thanks!
> 
> Sorry for the derail @jdoorn14 Here's bodhi on the boat as a lil peace offering.
> View attachment 4969104


Nice view! Color me jealous.


----------



## 2seepictures (Aug 20, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> shout out to @hillbill for popping lots of seeds and also to those who would pop everything if their finances allowed.
> too many seed hoarders not growing anything in this thread these days.


I don't see the issue with buying packs you don't plan on immediately running, and it's not like the increase # of sales is hurting Bodhi at all. I bought Goji in 2014 or 2015 when it was widely available and just finally got around to the last 2 beans. The need to F2 it is much more apparent now that the parental stock is gone, and I wouldn't have been able to really do it in the past for a variety of reasons. Some of us are limited on counts whether due to spacial limitations, legality or for other reasons. Just my opinion of course.

Also I do agree @hillbill is putting out a lot of valuable feedback on these varieties that I think everyone appreciates. I intend to try Soul Mate based on his recommendation.


----------



## poonoodle (Aug 20, 2021)

if anyone has a big ol bag of goji f2s and wants to spread the love, I’ll gladly accept some. It helps out the preservation! It’s the least I could do.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Aug 20, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I might have a pack of Laughing Lemon I'd gift to one of the regulars here in the thread if they would f2 them and share the love. I don't have the space to do it myself.


I'm already planning on F2'ing them, probably gonna be 6 months or so before that happens. If you still have the pack then, I'll take em. Two packs for an f2 would be better than one. I'd gladly share the progeny.


----------



## mr.moejoe (Aug 20, 2021)

will.i.am86 said:


> Would love any info on Mountain Temple.
> 
> Popped a pack and got 9 females. They're at 5 weeks and 2 look noticeably farther along, maybe finishing by 8 weeks. 2 others look like they might need 12 weeks maybe longer. The last 5 look like they'll be within 9 - 10 weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this! Here is a pic of my two MT’s at 5 or 6 weeks(front left and front center plant). One is short/well developed and the other is like 2 1/2 feet taller and seems like it’s going to need more time like yours. I thought maybe the taller one took longer to heal from topping so late.


----------



## mile.high (Aug 20, 2021)

Wanted that black triangle x ssdd that useful is auctioning on IG but >200 is steep for 11 beans, limited or not.


----------



## mr.moejoe (Aug 20, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> To me, that pack has a value equal to more than half the packs of Bodhi I already have. I'm a sativa guy, and I loved the Goldstar x Snow Lotus so I had to have this.


I LOVED the cherry sativa x SSDD plant I just grew so much I thought I'd try some more sativas next run. I cant wait to get back to that pack! Which other Bodhi sativa crosses might you recommend?

I just popped two of each of these:
SUNSHINE QUEEN
CHEM1 x SSDD
LEMON PENETRATION
LAUGHING LEMON
PINBALL WIZARD
THE FUZZ

I've got a full pack of Gogi OG it just wasn't my thing(not really sure how or who to donate it to). arrrgh! maybe I do need a sweatshirt.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 20, 2021)

mr.moejoe said:


> I LOVED the cherry sativa x SSDD plant I just grew so much I thought I'd try some more sativas next run. I cant wait to get back to that pack! Which other Bodhi sativa crosses might you recommend?
> 
> I just popped two of each of these:
> SUNSHINE QUEEN
> ...


I gave a pack of Cherry Sativa x SSDD to a cross country pal who loves SSDD. He was going to f2 it and share back with me, also likely cross it to other stuff. I haven't heard from him since end of September 2020. Maybe he'll turn up someday.
 

Edit: My actual grow numbers for Bodhi are still small, but Eternal Sunshine is still available and rumored to have some stellar sativa phenos.


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 20, 2021)

mr.moejoe said:


> I LOVED the cherry sativa x SSDD plant I just grew so much I thought I'd try some more sativas next run. I cant wait to get back to that pack! Which other Bodhi sativa crosses might you recommend?
> 
> I just popped two of each of these:
> SUNSHINE QUEEN
> ...


Very interested in how the fuzz and pinball wizzard work out


----------



## poonoodle (Aug 20, 2021)

mr.moejoe said:


> I LOVED the cherry sativa x SSDD plant I just grew so much I thought I'd try some more sativas next run. I cant wait to get back to that pack! Which other Bodhi sativa crosses might you recommend?
> 
> I just popped two of each of these:
> SUNSHINE QUEEN
> ...


I’ll trade you the pack that came with the sweatshirt for that goji pack!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 20, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> I'm already planning on F2'ing them, probably gonna be 6 months or so before that happens. If you still have the pack then, I'll take em. Two packs for an f2 would be better than one. I'd gladly share the progeny.


I will and I concur, lemme know when you're ready.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Aug 20, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I will and I concur, lemme know when you're ready.


You got it, I’ll DM you when the run is approaching.


----------



## gfigs911 (Aug 21, 2021)

Hey all. Just caught up after reading the last 2000 pages. Took a few months. Just wanted to say thanks for all the great info in here and all the awesome growers for posting all the time. Hoping to be more active on the thread and input my bodhi runs. Currently have 3 Womo females and a Neroli 91 f2 in flower. Day 15 only.



Also have 4 field trip seedlings up and growing their 2nd or 3rd nodes. Popped 6 seeds of that and only 3 came up, however one was a twin! I was able to keep both twins alive and they both look great. Also have a nice womo male and a RD rugburn OG male I am waiting for pollen to drop on. Looking to do make some seeds soon. Next run I have either time bandit or soul mate to run. 

Later!!


----------



## gfigs911 (Aug 21, 2021)

Hey again...following up on my post from a few hours ago. These are the twin field trips. These popped out about a week ago. One twin a little behind but hoping for something good here. 

Also here's a quick shot of my womo male I'll be collecting pollen from. Skunky leafs...he stinks up the room when the tent opens. 


Also forgot to mention last run I popped 4 baba kush. 3 lived and were all females. Due to moving I had to re home them to my friends and he finished them out. Great kushy flavor and smells. Skunky kush is really the best description on these 3 girls. 1 was a taller faster growing pheno. Thick stems and huge fat leaves. Other 2 girls were short and fat. Still had very big fan leaves and thick sticky frames. Medium yeild. Very frosty. But the straight kush flavor was very good. Really good. Didn't find any ssdd phenos but I still have 8 seeds to run. Saw a bunch of talk about the baba kush a few months ago so hope that's helpful. I think next run I'm gunna do soul mate. Then I have some headbanger to try and maybe do some crosses there..

Later!


----------



## Boosky (Aug 21, 2021)

gfigs911 said:


> Hey again...following up on my post from a few hours ago. These are the twin field trips. These popped out about a week ago. One twin a little behind but hoping for something good here. View attachment 4969813
> 
> Also here's a quick shot of my womo male I'll be collecting pollen from. Skunky leafs...he stinks up the room when the tent opens.
> View attachment 4969816
> ...


That male has great structure. Good luck on your seed endeavors!


----------



## gfigs911 (Aug 21, 2021)

Boosky said:


> That male has great structure. Good luck on your seed endeavors!


Hey thanks!

I chose him over 2 others that were a shorter pheno. They didnt seem to be putting on the balls quite as much as this one either...and he smells great. This is actually my first time collecting pollen...for anyone with experience, how much longer would you say until he will be releasing his...payload....today is day 14 of 12/12....im hoping within the next week or so


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 21, 2021)

gfigs911 said:


> Hey thanks!
> 
> I chose him over 2 others that were a shorter pheno. They didnt seem to be putting on the balls quite as much as this one either...and he smells great. This is actually my first time collecting pollen...for anyone with experience, how much longer would you say until he will be releasing his...payload....today is day 14 of 12/12....im hoping within the next week or so


Yea first ones usually start to open during week 3


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 21, 2021)

TedNugget2 said:


> Grabbed some of Bodhi’s Field Trip. (GSC x sunshine daydream)
> 
> Thanks for the tip @Sqwee and @jdoorn14 !
> 
> ...


You do know GSC is extremely dominant in crosses right? Turns everything to Cookies apparently.


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 21, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> You do know GSC is extremely dominant in crosses right? Turns everything to Cookies apparently.


In my case I hope that to be true; as I have a pack of more cowbell (gsc x 88G13/HP)


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 21, 2021)

This round I grew out a bunch of seeds from tiny pots for shits and giggles. I had excellent success with the Portable Space Ship and thought, hell, this is a great way to check out a bunch of different herb at once.

Well, turns out when Bodhi says portable, he really means it. I’ve been totally overwhelmed this time around with giant floppy plants. But, it has been extremely interesting to see what plants can do with barely any inputs and some hard loving. Live and learn. Next round is gonna be wild. Fish AMO’s and PittMoss seem to be a game changer.

Also, the Super Silver Hashplant I hit with the Eden Transmission seems to be a winner minus the PM susceptibility. Hopefully Eden will make her bulletproof and take her on a wild ride.


----------



## jackgonza (Aug 21, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> This round I grew out a bunch of seeds from tiny pots for shits and giggles. I had excellent success with the Portable Space Ship and thought, hell, this is a great way to check out a bunch of different herb at once.
> 
> Well, turns out when Bodhi says portable, he really means it. I’ve been totally overwhelmed this time around with giant floppy plants. But, it has been extremely interesting to see what plants can do with barely any inputs and some hard loving. Live and learn. Next round is gonna be wild. Fish AMO’s and PittMoss seem to be a game changer.
> 
> Also, the Super Silver Hashplant I hit with the Eden Transmission seems to be a winner minus the PM susceptibility. Hopefully Eden will make her bulletproof and take her on a wild ride.


What is the portable spaceship like?


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 21, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> What is the portable spaceship like?


Like blasting off and then landing in the couch. Burst of energy into a pretty heavy stone. Wild sandalwood and lime terps with some bbq, rubber, and fuel. One pheno had my friend literally jumping up and down rabidly with energy at the taco truck, but I wouldn’t expect most people to react that way. Very unique structure and coloring as well. Few friends have some F2’s including Dr. Grenskye of Red Scare Seeds. If y’all are not following him already and on IG, I’d highly suggest it. Looking forward to see what kind of wild creations he may come up with them. Definitely have ranted about them in the past if you search the thread too, may be a bit more detailed than this Uptown Brown fueled one.


----------



## jackgonza (Aug 21, 2021)

Wow will definitely check it out, thank you!


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 21, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> Wow will definitely check it out, thank you!


You’re welcome! People seem to love his GMO fuel line too which uses a Terpenado male and his American Shit Show which uses the American Skunk Selection clone, Lemon Wookie Glue, and a GMOFuel male. Flower I’ve tried is real proper herb. Got a pack Peach Hashplant x Rainbow Rozay I should probably check out too. Think he uses some of the same landrace work as well.


----------



## copkilller (Aug 22, 2021)

will.i.am86 said:


> Would love any info on Mountain Temple.
> 
> Popped a pack and got 9 females. They're at 5 weeks and 2 look noticeably farther along, maybe finishing by 8 weeks. 2 others look like they might need 12 weeks maybe longer. The last 5 look like they'll be within 9 - 10 weeks.
> 
> ...


hey man i just pheno-hunted 30ish mountain temple seeds, i posted a bunch of pictures on this thread

i had 2 females before in a different grow and the smell of 'em was so so so amazing to me (it trigers something in my brain from my childhood or something) so i ordered 3 packs of seeds right away before harvesting 'em, i saw the bud structure was airy and i figured if i can hunt down a plant that smells that good and have denser buds i'm so golden, after the cure the smell didn't really stay as pugnent as i hoped for, and it doesnt translate in the smoke too much either, so at this point i have 15ish females growing lol, and most of 'em were different phenos than the first ones i had, i have frosty small grapey phenos, big lemon cleaner phenos, and some of em just kinda wack, and i havent smoked any yet, but from trimming, i did not find what i was looking for, mountain temple are fragile plants and flowers, and i hate that, and in this grow they totally got overshadowed by my dragon's blood and old souls. dragon's blood v2 is the most vigorous dominant heavy yielding plant i've ever seen (and it bleeds)

I'd say mountain temple is a feminine, delicate and temperamental plant with a beautiful smell you're going to fall in love with, and it'll ruin your life

i have 1 clone labeled as keeper, 3 or 4 as maybe.... but it's the smell.. oh my god


----------



## copkilller (Aug 22, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> I was able obtain a pack of ssdd from a kind profiteer.
> I paid $160 with shipping included.
> Yes, a bit steep cost, but I'm happy to have it.
> 
> It'd be really cool if all those whom have ssdd packs can collaborate on a major preservation project.


i woulda paid that shit too bro


----------



## copkilller (Aug 22, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> hoodie.
> 
> View attachment 4968373
> View attachment 4968374
> ...


funny, i go to thcfarmer only to look at minitiger stuff haha


----------



## copkilller (Aug 22, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> That’s funny, we had the same stuff just over the border 10-15 years consistently. Pretty sure that’s actually M10.


in quebec we had a lot of m-39, that was my first grow actually, in a corn field from clones


----------



## copkilller (Aug 22, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> I ran one of Bad Dawgs Freebies which was GSC Forum Cut X Apollo 13
> 
> Not gonna lie, turnes out to be my best work so far.
> Puts me to sleep pretty good I take it out after 8pm.
> ...


bad dawg freebies are fucking awesome, i have chem d x appolo that has great bag appeal and gooey fighter that smells strong like melon


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 22, 2021)

Is Bodhi's American Skunk Selection different from Appalachian Super Skunk? I feel like I missed something. I don't recall ever seeing American Skunk Selection being dropped.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 22, 2021)

Good morning people from tropical Michigan. WTF? Down to 2 space monkeys here. Insane heat and humidity is making the transition to horizontal un-eventful. It needs to quit soon. No issues or PM yet. But a heavy defol coming if it stays this warm. And the thermometer is in a greenhouse pushing 4000 cu.ft./min. of air flow. best wishes to all beating the heat and rain most have seen.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 22, 2021)

Where I'm at calls for at least another week of this crap. Hot and super-humid morning here with zero breeze. I feel for y'all with outdoor/greenhouse plants this season.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 22, 2021)

Had a few mornings of 78 or 79 at first light here, the next few days is Air you can wear. What a slap in the face walking outside today.


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 22, 2021)

Useful is auctioning a bundle that includes Goji Og F2s and SSDD F2s on instagram 

If I wasnt so loaded on seeds Id get those...maybe someone in here interested? As far as I can tell those are the Bodhi most wanted


----------



## TedNugget2 (Aug 22, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> You do know GSC is extremely dominant in crosses right? Turns everything to Cookies apparently.


No, I didn’t. This will be my 1st time running GSC (outside of some GSC bag seed I found once). But that’s ok. I’ve missed out on most of the cookie strain hype so I’m excited to finally try it myself.

I figure I’ll look for anything that doesn’t lean GSC, make f2’s and see what I can find. Maybe some backcrosses. Should be fun! (I’ll probably make f2’s with all the best males/females)

It was about the only SSDD cross I could find that was in stock anyway. Saw a blue dream x sunshine daydream but I’ve never been a huge blue dream fan (unfortunately, most haze crosses gives me anxiety). I really wanted that Baba Kush too but I couldn’t find it in stock.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 22, 2021)

TedNugget2 said:


> No, I didn’t. This will be my 1st time running GSC (outside of some GSC bag seed I found once). But that’s ok. I’ve missed out on most of the cookie strain hype so I’m excited to finally try it myself.
> 
> I figure I’ll look for anything that doesn’t lean GSC, make f2’s and see what I can find. Maybe some backcrosses. Should be fun! (I’ll probably make f2’s with all the best males/females)
> 
> It was about the only SSDD cross I could find that was in stock anyway. Saw a blue dream x sunshine daydream but I’ve never been a huge blue dream fan (unfortunately, most haze crosses gives me anxiety). I really wanted that Baba Kush too but I couldn’t find it in stock.


Yeah Baba Kush would prob be easier to find SSDD leaners. Bubba phenos are super easy to notice. Slow growing, stocky Afghani type. Good luck on your project. I've got some Sky Lotuses I'm going to try to do the same with for the Skywalker.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 22, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Where I'm at calls for at least another week of this crap. Hot and super-humid morning here with zero breeze. I feel for y'all with outdoor/greenhouse plants this season.


Horrible, horrible, horrible...can't wait for summer to end.
And of course, running the portable dehumidifier only adds to the heat.
Only strain I've found that likes heat/humidity(indoors)is red lotus, am guessing cuz' the momma is from the equator.


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 22, 2021)

@Nu-Be what’s with the sad faces and beef with Useful’s auctions?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 22, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Horrible, horrible, horrible...can't wait for summer to end.
> And of course, running the portable dehumidifier only adds to the heat.
> Only strain I've found that likes heat/humidity(indoors)is red lotus, am guessing cuz' the momma is from the equator.


GG4, Northern Lights and Lucky charms were good with temps last year. I got PM due to my unplanned overcrowding. Space Monkey has only been slouching in stature so far. See no issues yet. 

These are outdoor observations. My indoors is pretty stable. I would suggest looking at your medium and pot size. Temps at the roots have way bigger impacts in my observations. 

Just a thought and strains I've found to be user friendly with dense buds.


----------



## TedNugget2 (Aug 22, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> Yeah Baba Kush would prob be easier to find SSDD leaners. Bubba phenos are super easy to notice. Slow growing, stocky Afghani type. Good luck on your project. I've got some Sky Lotuses I'm going to try to do the same with for the Skywalker.


Thanks! Same to you.

Some of those snow lotus crosses are fire! Just recently ran more of his tranquil elephantizer (88 g13/HP deadly g pheno x snow lotus). Made a couple crosses using a TE male too.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 22, 2021)

Three Orange Wookie x 88G13 and Four Sunshine Queen taking a full moon bath. Happy Sunday Y’all


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 22, 2021)

After a nice dip, they have hit the schvitz. Updates forthcoming.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 22, 2021)

Just popped 2x packs of Hashplant 4, send me good energy lol. I also have 2x packs of Soul Mate that I am about to clone and flip to flower, I've been doing these packs 2x at a time and I picked up 2x Sun RA that is probably hitting soil soon...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 22, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> SSDD is long gone aside from the packs floating around in collections. Bodhi is making crosses using an SSDD male, those are probably the closest you'll get now.


I've got about 5-6 packs of original SSDD, I didn't want to pull them out of the fridge to count them. I sucked for a while on here because I was just spending my cash stocking up on SSDD and not buying different shit and pheno hunting. I was also having a little difficulty dialing in my organic soil, I was always having mixed results until I started soil testing. I fucked off a pack of Mother's Milk and that Blue Dream cross that was popular, just completely fucked them in bad soil. It turned out that I had high sodium and that causes germination issues, lesson learned the hard way. Anyways, until this year I was kinda scared to plant them, but I upped my organic game quite a bit by hiring a professional soil agronomist lol. I'm rambling, but I'm feeling more confident that I'm not fucken packs off anymore lol...


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Aug 22, 2021)

Chopped and trimmed my Mango Hashplant today, took it to 58 days as I need the space. (I'd definitely recommend letting it go for a week or more extra.)
During flower it hasn't had much of an aroma, but as soon as I started pulling fan leaves and moving the buds about... It released its full stank lol, my eyes were watering by the end.
Full on dumpster smell for sure haha.



I'll definitely be doing a full run of these at some point in future.


----------



## SimpleBox (Aug 22, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> @Nu-Be what’s with the sad faces and beef with Useful’s auctions?


he‘s the Bodhi F2 gate keeper


----------



## Boosky (Aug 22, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Just popped 2x packs of Hashplant 4, send me good energy lol. I also have 2x packs of Soul Mate that I am about to clone and flip to flower, I've been doing these packs 2x at a time and I picked up 2x Sun RA that is probably hitting soil soon...


Hashplant 4 is one our favorite Bodhi strains. Good vibes your way.


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 22, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> he‘s the Bodhi F2 gate keeper


Id love some Goji OG F2s


----------



## Boosky (Aug 22, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Id love some Goji OG F2s


I second that motion.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 22, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I've got about 5-6 packs of original SSDD, I didn't want to pull them out of the fridge to count them. I sucked for a while on here because I was just spending my cash stocking up on SSDD and not buying different shit and pheno hunting. I was also having a little difficulty dialing in my organic soil, I was always having mixed results until I started soil testing. I fucked off a pack of Mother's Milk and that Blue Dream cross that was popular, just completely fucked them in bad soil. It turned out that I had high sodium and that causes germination issues, lesson learned the hard way. Anyways, until this year I was kinda scared to plant them, but I upped my organic game quite a bit by hiring a professional soil agronomist lol. I'm rambling, but I'm feeling more confident that I'm not fucken packs off anymore lol...


Call me by beating on a tree. Have cross but you interest me. 

TY.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 22, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Hashplant 4 is one our favorite Bodhi strains. Good vibes your way.


Thank you!!! I'm one of those guys in Okla trying to get a greenhouse started, but I'm native to the area, so I inherited land here. My friends are telling me that the dispensaries around here are missing OG kush, so I thought that HP4 would be a sure fire bet. Thanks for your input, I would like a flavor profile if you have time.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Call me by beating on a tree. Have cross but you interest me.
> 
> TY.


I would be selfish to keep it to myself!


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Aug 22, 2021)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Chopped and trimmed my Mango Hashplant today, took it to 58 days as I need the space. (I'd definitely recommend letting it go for a week or more extra.)
> During flower it hasn't had much of an aroma, but as soon as I started pulling fan leaves and moving the buds about... It released its full stank lol, my eyes were watering by the end.
> Full on dumpster smell for sure haha.
> View attachment 4970527
> ...


 I had two almost identical phenos that had a slight sweet smell after a month or so in the jar. The smell of the room after I smoked a j would bring me right back to the smell of my basement circa 92 when my pops had buddies over after work.


----------



## copkilller (Aug 22, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I've got about 5-6 packs of original SSDD, I didn't want to pull them out of the fridge to count them. I sucked for a while on here because I was just spending my cash stocking up on SSDD and not buying different shit and pheno hunting. I was also having a little difficulty dialing in my organic soil, I was always having mixed results until I started soil testing. I fucked off a pack of Mother's Milk and that Blue Dream cross that was popular, just completely fucked them in bad soil. It turned out that I had high sodium and that causes germination issues, lesson learned the hard way. Anyways, until this year I was kinda scared to plant them, but I upped my organic game quite a bit by hiring a professional soil agronomist lol. I'm rambling, but I'm feeling more confident that I'm not fucken packs off anymore lol...


i'm wondering, what was your cause of high sodium? i just bought lots of expensive soil from buildasoil and i'd love to prevent that and re-use it forever


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 22, 2021)

copkilller said:


> i'm wondering, what was your cause of high sodium? i just bought lots of expensive soil from buildasoil and i'd love to prevent that and re-use it forever


I'm wondering too I was running a Coots mix amended with the usual suspects, had that soil tested and it was way too high with sodium. No idea where it came from.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 22, 2021)

copkilller said:


> i'm wondering, what was your cause of high sodium? i just bought lots of expensive soil from buildasoil and i'd love to prevent that and re-use it forever


Kelp...


----------



## numberfour (Aug 23, 2021)

Mothers Hashplant #4 - flower rosin
(Mothers Milk x 88g13/hp)

Bud and flower rosin both bringing that loud sweet powdered baby milk / candy heart terps with a little hashy back end. Goes straight through into the flavour. I had some friends over who smoke, after a pure joint (most in the UK mix with Tabaco) they all had the giggles and seemed quite light headed, 20 mins later a heavy stone set in.
If like me you are/were looking for Mothers Milk definitely hit up the Mothers Hashplant.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 23, 2021)

I’ll be making a 30 gallon batch of my mix today using 16 gallons of used mix that’s been lying “fallow” a couple months in plastic bin. Maybe 10 years doing it that way.


----------



## sadboy92 (Aug 23, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Kelp...


I've asked this question of people before and they shrug it off. How much kelp is too much?


----------



## sadboy92 (Aug 23, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Mothers Hashplant #4 - flower rosin
> (Mothers Milk x 88g13/hp)
> View attachment 4970737
> Bud and flower rosin both bringing that loud sweet powdered baby milk / candy heart terps with a little hashy back end. Goes straight through into the flavour. I had some friends over who smoke, after a pure joint (most in the UK mix with Tabaco) they all had the giggles and seemed quite light headed, 20 mins later a heavy stone set in.
> If like me you are/were looking for Mothers Milk definitely hit up the Mothers Hashplant.


Was Mother's Hashplant made with Mother's Milk #31 and the upcoming remix with #5? I thought the 31 was a big OG style plant and the 5 had the candy hearts terps. Or maybe both do. Haven't popped the mom's hashplant yet.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 23, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I’ll be making a 30 gallon batch of my mix today using 16 gallons of used mix that’s been lying “fallow” a couple months in plastic bin. Maybe 10 years doing it that way.


I normally just throw my used soil in my raised bed outside. Tomatoes and veggies seem to love it. If you don't mind telling, what's your process? What do you put in it?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 23, 2021)

ROLS, I grow perpetually LST in Sterilite 1.5 gallon plastic trash baskets. Stored mix is in Sterilite bins. I sift used mix to use for seedlings with added EWC. Some goes out for ornamental containers after some amendments added. Lots of small trained plants with lots of light on lots of buds.


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 23, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> I normally just throw my used soil in my raised bed outside. Tomatoes and veggies seem to love it. If you don't mind telling, what's your process? What do you put in it?


I am reusing my soil.
most important is to add humus like EWC or Compost with the dry fertilizers each time you re use from previous grow.

For amendments I use different ones for veg and bloom. Here is a list of some I use:
Neem seed meal
Oyster shell
Langebenite
Insect Frass
Fish bone meal
Crustean meal

Good mixes I use are
Dr earth Life
Coast of maine Organic plant food

Those mixes have a lot of the above and additional amenents.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 23, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> I've asked this question of people before and they shrug it off. How much kelp is too much?


I am so tired of the guesswork that I’m going the testing route before I put everything together. let me back up thats not entirely true. I’m testing the base mix before amending then having the amendments professionally designed to go with base mix ( 1/3 pumice, 1/9 EWC, 2/9 Bu‘s Blend, 1/9 coco, 2/9 peat).


----------



## hillbill (Aug 23, 2021)

My limit on Kelp meal is financial.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 23, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Thank you!!! I'm one of those guys in Okla trying to get a greenhouse started, but I'm native to the area, so I inherited land here. My friends are telling me that the dispensaries around here are missing OG kush, so I thought that HP4 would be a sure fire bet. Thanks for your input, I would like a flavor profile if you have time.


You're welcome, from an Oklahoma native myself. HP4 was Kushy and gassy, another great one was Clusterfunk, but these are Chem crosses. Will be pulling down Secret Chief, Hollyweed and Black Triangle soon. These are the ones I would search for if I was looking for OG Kush traits. I will report back but there are already reports of these if you need information about them sooner, just use the search feature. I use the search feature quite often and will sometimes get info on a Bodhi strain in another thread. Alot of people use his work for breeding.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 23, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Was Mother's Hashplant made with Mother's Milk #31 and the upcoming remix with #5? I thought the 31 was a big OG style plant and the 5 had the candy hearts terps. Or maybe both do. Haven't popped the mom's hashplant yet.


That's interesting, I popped half a pack and flowered out 2 females which exhibit the traits you've mentioned here (Bodhi thread on RIU). Keeping #4 and got 2 plants going in the next run.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 23, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I’ll be making a 30 gallon batch of my mix today using 16 gallons of used mix that’s been lying “fallow” a couple months in plastic bin. Maybe 10 years doing it that way.


Make that 18 gallons used.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 23, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Is Bodhi's American Skunk Selection different from Appalachian Super Skunk? I feel like I missed something. I don't recall ever seeing American Skunk Selection being dropped.


Nobody?


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 23, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Nobody?


Cut Bodhi released. HippySlayer x (HA OG x Sterling Green) I believe.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 23, 2021)

I have a line on some Cornbread Mafia MDS seeds but I'm trying to figure out if should grab those or wait until the next Bodhi drop. A quick look on the net shows Jim Ortega did that work and I think that is the Bodhi offering. 

Can anyone do a compare and contrast on those two? Thanks


----------



## Boosky (Aug 23, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Nobody?


Hippy Slayer x HAOG x Roadkill _Skunk_


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 23, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Hippy Slayer x HAOG x Roadkill _Skunk_


Yeah, Sterling Green from StrayFox. Not really Road Kill Skunk.....


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 23, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> I've asked this question of people before and they shrug it off. How much kelp is too much?


The soil agronomist that I hired HATES the stuff, he said that he has clients that have failed for heavy metal(arsenic) in their bud. Kelp doesn't even raise micronutrient levels like "Bro Science" suggests. I started using my left over kelp as lawn fertilizer lol. Before I hired an agronomist, I was using Soil Savvy test kits from Amazon. I would get soil tests back that would show that I was very low in Mn, Zn, Cu, and B. I used kelp pretty heavy handed and retested. Sodium would go through the roof while K, Cu, and Fe would get a slight bump but I was mostly dealing with a Mn def and all of these natural inputs wasn't helping. Greensand worked the best, but it's also contaminated with lead. By the time that I was using enough rock dust, I would start getting toxic levels of containments but I'm mostly looking at kelp and azomite. I still use basalt and greensand, but not nearly at the rate that I was using before, which was around 2cups/Cu.ft(heavy handed). Anyways, I started using a lot more sulfates for my micronutrients and things are starting to work out a lot better. Before, I was using TM-7/Big-6 but wasn't really having any luck. Again, by the time that I got enough Mn in my soil, the other elements were getting out of balance. So, using Mn sulfate in my water has been a game changer for me. Hiring the soil agronomist helped me dial in my "Base saturation ratio" which I was badly over-looking and I was hyper-focused on micronutrients, but I still wasn't doing it correctly... Sorry to be so long winded, but the moral of the story is that I was using kelp to raise micronutrients, but it wasn't even doing that. Rock dust wasn't any help either with trace minerals. Getting soil tests and hiring an agronomist to help me with a soil Rx has been a game changer. I just wish that someone would have told me about this 10yrs ago, I always have to figure stuff out the hard way. The organic section wasn't much help, because most of my theories go against "Bro Science" and I was getting ridiculed for not following suit and going against the grain. However, I was watching "Future Cannabis Project" on youtube and the agronomist that I ended up hiring talked about this exact problem on the pod and I knew that I found the right guy. I feel selfish that I don't want to share his name, but I promised him that I would spread word of how he has helped me. They start talking about kelp and rock dust just before the 1hr mark, like 58min or so.


----------



## Boosky (Aug 23, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Yeah, Sterling Green from StrayFox. Not really Road Kill Skunk.....


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 23, 2021)

I decided to go with Crescive also learned about them through FCP


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 23, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Thanks for the info.


You're welcome. As far as I know, Stray stopped working with that line because the offspring were coming out more perfume like and sweet. To clarify, not Bodhi's American Skunk Selection clone, but Stray's "Road Kill Skunk." As soon as you start to dilute the voalitile compounds their presence changes dramatically. Anyone looking for Road Kill Skunk should check out Heime Cheeba's release through Todd McCormick. I hear it's quite gnarly.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 23, 2021)

Boosky said:


> You're welcome, from an Oklahoma native myself. HP4 was Kushy and gassy, another great one was Clusterfunk, but these are Chem crosses. Will be pulling down Secret Chief, Hollyweed and Black Triangle soon. These are the ones I would search for if I was looking for OG Kush traits. I will report back but there are already reports of these if you need information about them sooner, just use the search feature. I use the search feature quite often and will sometimes get info on a Bodhi strain in another thread. Alot of people use his work for breeding.


This is cool! I feel like I am posting too much in here now and I don't want to annoy anyone. I was looking at Clusterfunk but decided to get a 2nd pack of HP#4 instead, but I might be in the market to continue my search. My personal grow has turned into "pheno hunt" only lol. I'm going to use this space to update my current plant list, I took clones last night and got an accurate count of what I really have. I was discouraged for a bit because I started these seed packs in a tent next to my grow room and I had a rabbit crawl through a vent hole on the bottom side of a tent and she wiped out half of my seedlings. She's a domestic bunny, but she will come across and wreak havoc on my grow. I felt bad for keeping her caged, so I set her free. She hit my Black Raz and DazzleBerry the hardest, so I only have 1x each.

The males have already been culled, so this is a # of female plants that I cloned off of. I'll try to keep up and post pics, but it's boring taking pics of non-budding plants. I'll gladly take pics of vegging plants if anyone wants, just didn't want to make the page load slower for some people lol.
1x DazzleBerry
1x Black Raspberry
3x Magenta HP
5x Divine Intervention
4x Purple Wookie
8x Soul Mate

I just planted 2x packs of Hashplant #4. On deck, I have 2x packs of Sun RA and a 1x pack of DazzleBerry. I'm also sitting on 3x packs of Granola Funk that I am interested in, but I also have other seed packs and it's hard to decide sometimes. Sorry for blowing up this thread, but I have a box full of Bodhi/Bad Dog seeds and I plan on blasting through a lot of these packs. It seems like it takes around 10 packs to find something special, and I am starting from zero right now. Just got my business license and I want to find something nice to start with and I'll finally have something to add. I've just been collecting seeds for the last year waiting for this moment, so I didn't have anything to share. 

Is anyone interested in me starting a poll on what I should plant next? Like I said, I want to blast through these seed packs...


----------



## gfigs911 (Aug 23, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> This is cool! I feel like I am posting too much in here now and I don't want to annoy anyone. I was looking at Clusterfunk but decided to get a 2nd pack of HP#4 instead, but I might be in the market to continue my search. My personal grow has turned into "pheno hunt" only lol. I'm going to use this space to update my current plant list, I took clones last night and got an accurate count of what I really have. I was discouraged for a bit because I started these seed packs in a tent next to my grow room and I had a rabbit crawl through a vent hole on the bottom side of a tent and she wiped out half of my seedlings. She's a domestic bunny, but she will come across and wreak havoc on my grow. I felt bad for keeping her caged, so I set her free. She hit my Black Raz and DazzleBerry the hardest, so I only have 1x each.
> 
> The males have already been culled, so this is a # of female plants that I cloned off of. I'll try to keep up and post pics, but it's boring taking pics of non-budding plants. I'll gladly take pics of vegging plants if anyone wants, just didn't want to make the page load slower for some people lol.
> 1x DazzleBerry
> ...



As a daily reader of the thread...I dont think you post too much and im sure others would agree......Havent seen much on Dazzleberry lately...hopefully yours a nice one...HillBill seemed to like Sun RA...kinda got me thinking to need to grab some...


----------



## Boosky (Aug 23, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> This is cool! I feel like I am posting too much in here now and I don't want to annoy anyone. I was looking at Clusterfunk but decided to get a 2nd pack of HP#4 instead, but I might be in the market to continue my search. My personal grow has turned into "pheno hunt" only lol. I'm going to use this space to update my current plant list, I took clones last night and got an accurate count of what I really have. I was discouraged for a bit because I started these seed packs in a tent next to my grow room and I had a rabbit crawl through a vent hole on the bottom side of a tent and she wiped out half of my seedlings. She's a domestic bunny, but she will come across and wreak havoc on my grow. I felt bad for keeping her caged, so I set her free. She hit my Black Raz and DazzleBerry the hardest, so I only have 1x each.
> 
> The males have already been culled, so this is a # of female plants that I cloned off of. I'll try to keep up and post pics, but it's boring taking pics of non-budding plants. I'll gladly take pics of vegging plants if anyone wants, just didn't want to make the page load slower for some people lol.
> 1x DazzleBerry
> ...


Magenta Hashplant was one of the most potent purple strains that I have grown, if not, the most potent. For some reason that doesn't sound like proper English but I'm smoking Chem Kesey and it is tasty so I tend to overindulge. Anyways it's potent. Lol


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 24, 2021)

All seeds have popped tails and are planted. 1 Sunshine Queen didnt look viable, but it grew anyways. Let the good times roll.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 24, 2021)

Did anyone get tracking number for their LE hoodie order?


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 24, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Did anyone get tracking number for their LE hoodie order?


Was delivered last week. You itching?!


----------



## waltzing15 (Aug 24, 2021)

Getting pretty excited for one of the Sun Ra phenos I have in my tent hitting about the third week of flower. Popped the whole pack, lost two of the seedlings due to own mistakes, and am left with four females. All four of them looking good but one in particular is ridiculously vigorous and stretchy but with tight internodal spacing and it hits you big time with lavender notes. If the buds get big it's going to be an insane yielder once I run the clones in a proper scrog.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 24, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Was delivered last week. You itching?!


I'm trying to not let my beans bake in in the mail box.


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 24, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I'm trying to not let my beans bake in in the mail box.


I always worry about this especially in these months where I live


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 24, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I'm trying to not let my beans bake in in the mail box.


Likely story…

Grabbed some legal Mother’s Milk with all the talk lately. Must be the candied hearts pheno, but it wasn’t grown and processed totally lovingly. Just smells like legal weed to me. Pretty nice stone though.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Aug 24, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I always worry about this especially in these months where I live


If it's feasible for you, you can put a hold on your mail until a day when you can be home to get it quicker.

You can also sign up for text/email notifications on the USPS webpage that shows your orders tracking number.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 24, 2021)

DLA 12, this thing is getting it's stink and frost on early


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Aug 24, 2021)

gfigs911 said:


> Havent seen much on Dazzleberry lately...hopefully yours a nice one...


I have a 2nd pack on hand. The rabbit seemed to like that strain too along with Black Raz... She didn't like Soul Mate at all, probably too funky. Next run of seeds are going to be behind a solid door.


Boosky said:


> Magenta Hashplant was one of the most potent purple strains that I have grown, if not, the most potent. For some reason that doesn't sound like proper English but I'm smoking Chem Kesey and it is tasty so I tend to overindulge. Anyways it's potent. Lol


I ran a pack Magenta HP and Purple wookie already and Magenta HP really had that pink-ish hue to it and was absolutely cover with frost and had a decent yield. I'll probably have to work with the strain to encourage the pink to stand out more. I have this theory of using fruit ferments that contain Anthocyanins to encourage more purple. I started blueberry and blackberry plants, but they don't do so hot in the first couple of years. Anyways, a berry FFJ might help with flavor and color but I didn't see anyone talking about this. Really, I stumbled upon this theory when I was trying to find natural resources for Mn inputs. I read that blueberry plants can become Mn toxic because they are low Ph plants. Welcome to my rabbit hole, I don't know if I am onto something or just rambling...


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 24, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> If it's feasible for you, you can put a hold on your mail until a day when you can be home to get it quicker.
> 
> You can also sign up for text/email notifications on the USPS webpage that shows your orders tracking number.


Even if I sign up for the notifications, I'd still need a tracking number to be notified when package moves.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 24, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Likely story…
> 
> Grabbed some legal Mother’s Milk with all the talk lately. Must be the candied hearts pheno, but it wasn’t grown and processed totally lovingly. Just smells like legal weed to me. Pretty nice stone though.


We recently got a vape cart of Tigers Milk. Decent flavor, great stone. I wished it had been flowers, but whatever.


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 24, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Even if I sign up for the notifications, I'd still need a tracking number to be notified when package moves.


There's informed delivery where you get an e-mail with exactly what will be delivered ahead of time each day.




mawasmada said:


> We recently got a vape cart of Tigers Milk. Decent flavor, great stone. I wished it had been flowers, but whatever.


Nice!! Hope to see more bodhi out in the wild. 710 recently did a drop with one of the DLA's, but I wasn't ready to drop a minimum of $400 for like 3-4 grams. What a time to be alive. Hope everyone will have potent Bodhi dodi soon, but legalization hasn't been doing too many people favors around here in California. Maybe once it hits a national level.


----------



## ncali (Aug 24, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> There's informed delivery where you get an e-mail with exactly what will be delivered ahead of time each day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably not.

Legal in one state over... from MMJ to adult legal. The MMJ quality dropped as prices have risen. Sweet deal if your one of a couple dozen licensed distribution corporations....


----------



## ncali (Aug 24, 2021)

Doing another run if our mothers milk #4. She was the winner of the "empty jar" challenge vs her 3 sisters. First one empty stays alive! Kept one other too, going to run again to see how they stack up sensimilla this time.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 24, 2021)

Flipped these two Peach Hp on the 12th when they were about a foot. They are done stretching and are starting to pack it on now. Also, two of the Orange Wookie that I planted last night have broken through the soil.


----------



## YardG (Aug 24, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Even if I sign up for the notifications, I'd still need a tracking number to be notified when package moves.


I got a tracking number the day I ordered, but it still shows that the package hasn't made it to the post office yet. Kinda expecting it to show up out of the blue at this point.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 24, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I have a 2nd pack on hand. The rabbit seemed to like that strain too along with Black Raz... She didn't like Soul Mate at all, probably too funky. Next run of seeds are going to be behind a solid door.
> 
> I ran a pack Magenta HP and Purple wookie already and Magenta HP really had that pink-ish hue to it and was absolutely cover with frost and had a decent yield. I'll probably have to work with the strain to encourage the pink to stand out more. I have this theory of using fruit ferments that contain Anthocyanins to encourage more purple. I started blueberry and blackberry plants, but they don't do so hot in the first couple of years. Anyways, a berry FFJ might help with flavor and color but I didn't see anyone talking about this. Really, I stumbled upon this theory when I was trying to find natural resources for Mn inputs. I read that blueberry plants can become Mn toxic because they are low Ph plants. Welcome to my rabbit hole, I don't know if I am onto something or just rambling...


Supposedly if you run a thread/wick into a corked supply of isolates you can influence flavor by threading the stalk with the wick. There were studies done unofficially that showed efficacy, I think your premise has merit but there are different factors that influence coloring in a plant. I had an la confidential that turned purple as a response to light intensity. The plant would be green wherever the shade was on it, like lift a layered leaf and the shape of the top leaf would show on the leaf below it. Currently my Mendo crosses purple as a response too low feed level. These are completely different auxin responses! This is a cool idea though.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Aug 24, 2021)

Episode of the potcast mentions making kefir with kelp to create vitamin b1. I’ve been wanting to try it, has anyone here done this?
(Running 2 mothers milk phenos and multiple heavenly hashplant atm)


----------



## hillbill (Aug 25, 2021)

Tracking sometimes starts when seller makes a shipping label and it is somewhat later that is picked up. Tracking also lags a bit behind actual location of the package.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 25, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Tracking sometimes starts when seller makes a shipping label and it is somewhat later that is picked up. Tracking also lags a bit behind actual location of the package.


I've experienced the lag, and the label printing ahead of usps taking possession. All those times I had a number to track. This is my first order from etsy, or Mrs.B., so I'm just getting a feel for the method she uses.


----------



## YardG (Aug 25, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Tracking sometimes starts when seller makes a shipping label and it is somewhat later that is picked up. Tracking also lags a bit behind actual location of the package.


I understand, only annoying that Etsy sends a "your order has shipped!" message when in fact a label was created (nine days ago). Hardly the first time this has happened though, with various businesses. No actual rush on my end.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 25, 2021)

Top buds on 1/4 Soul Mate have long white pistils and furthe4 down it’s balls by the bushel, others seem fine. Culled and moved on. First pack had no herms at all.

Babylon Buster is powerful with body/brain high and very confusing. Better on your day off or after work. Me? I’m retired so fuck it, now I do what I want or not do whenever I do it. Buster in the hard hitting Vapor Genie Aluminum, time to enjoy. See you later. Not a typical g13HP cross.

Recommend for sure


----------



## hillbill (Aug 25, 2021)

4 Cherry Lotus and 2 Space Monkey F2s to the flower tent, CL are exceptionally vigorous, hybreed type leaves and all a little different from each other in leaf width, but just a little.


----------



## Hayagriva (Aug 25, 2021)

This is a bit off topic, but not sure where else to ask. Ordered recently with The Seed Source. Had an issue, corrected it, was told over email they would ship out in 1-2 days. Havent gotten tracking or a confirmation of shipping, and no further contact once I sent payment. Anyone else have issues with this particular bank? Maybe I'm just antsy about the amount of funds potentially lost. I may be in minority here but seeds are just outrageously priced. I have been breeding lines of unknown origin, and with the amount of seeds I have, hell I could be rich given these prices.

With that said, I have been a longtime lurker of the magical work being done by Bodhi, and I thank each and everyone of you for posting and giving valuable information for the prized pheno seekers out there looking to get their next best harvest. Speaking of phenos, does anyone know which way Mendo Sunshine likes to lean? I got some bud back in 2014 that must of been the butter cut of SSDD because I can still taste the warm hashey butter coated smoke.


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 25, 2021)

Hayagriva said:


> This is a bit off topic, but not sure where else to ask. Ordered recently with The Seed Source. Had an issue, corrected it, was told over email they would ship out in 1-2 days. Havent gotten tracking or a confirmation of shipping, and no further contact once I sent payment. Anyone else have issues with this particular bank? Maybe I'm just antsy about the amount of funds potentially lost. I may be in minority here but seeds are just outrageously priced. I have been breeding lines of unknown origin, and with the amount of seeds I have, hell I could be rich given these prices.
> 
> With that said, I have been a longtime lurker of the magical work being done by Bodhi, and I thank each and everyone of you for posting and giving valuable information for the prized pheno seekers out there looking to get their next best harvest. Speaking of phenos, does anyone know which way Mendo Sunshine likes to lean? I got some bud back in 2014 that must of been the butter cut of SSDD because I can still taste the warm hashey butter coated smoke.


There is a sub section for seedbank reviews you can ask about the seed source in.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 25, 2021)

Hayagriva said:


> This is a bit off topic, but not sure where else to ask. Ordered recently with The Seed Source. Had an issue, corrected it, was told over email they would ship out in 1-2 days. Havent gotten tracking or a confirmation of shipping, and no further contact once I sent payment. Anyone else have issues with this particular bank? Maybe I'm just antsy about the amount of funds potentially lost. I may be in minority here but seeds are just outrageously priced. I have been breeding lines of unknown origin, and with the amount of seeds I have, hell I could be rich given these prices.
> 
> With that said, I have been a longtime lurker of the magical work being done by Bodhi, and I thank each and everyone of you for posting and giving valuable information for the prized pheno seekers out there looking to get their next best harvest. Speaking of phenos, does anyone know which way Mendo Sunshine likes to lean? I got some bud back in 2014 that must of been the butter cut of SSDD because I can still taste the warm hashey butter coated smoke.


I've made several successful orders with them. I say, be patient and see how it plays out.


----------



## Hayagriva (Aug 25, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> There is a sub section for seedbank reviews you can ask about the seed source in.





mawasmada said:


> I've made several successful orders with them. I say, be patient and see how it plays out.


Thanks all. Hope to add some helpful contributions soon!


----------



## poonoodle (Aug 25, 2021)

Hayagriva said:


> Thanks all. Hope to add some helpful contributions soon!


I just got an order from them. Not much as far as emails and info like that, but I received my order. So they get a thumbs up from me. But will only order from them if they have something the easier banks don’t have. Which was the case this time. Great freebie though! 
HP4
OM4
Strawberry Goji
Babylon Buster freebie


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 25, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> I just got an order from them. Not much as far as emails and info like that, but I received my order. So they get a thumbs up from me. But will only order from them if they have something the easier banks don’t have. Which was the case this time. Great freebie though!
> HP4
> OM4
> Strawberry Goji
> ...


Is Goji B the same as Goji OG ?


----------



## poonoodle (Aug 25, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Is Goji B the same as Goji OG ?


It’s a pheno of Goji OG. There’s a few others too. This was the one Bodhi selected as his favorite I think


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 25, 2021)

From JBC Seeds...
THE NEW *BODHI* DROP IS SCHEDULED FOR THIS FRIDAY (08/27), AT 12:00 PM (HIGH NOON), PST!!!


----------



## sadboy92 (Aug 25, 2021)

Hayagriva said:


> This is a bit off topic, but not sure where else to ask. Ordered recently with The Seed Source. Had an issue, corrected it, was told over email they would ship out in 1-2 days. Havent gotten tracking or a confirmation of shipping, and no further contact once I sent payment. Anyone else have issues with this particular bank? Maybe I'm just antsy about the amount of funds potentially lost. I may be in minority here but seeds are just outrageously priced. I have been breeding lines of unknown origin, and with the amount of seeds I have, hell I could be rich given these prices.
> 
> With that said, I have been a longtime lurker of the magical work being done by Bodhi, and I thank each and everyone of you for posting and giving valuable information for the prized pheno seekers out there looking to get their next best harvest. Speaking of phenos, does anyone know which way Mendo Sunshine likes to lean? I got some bud back in 2014 that must of been the butter cut of SSDD because I can still taste the warm hashey butter coated smoke.


doesn't the seed source have a brick and mortar location? that would promote at least some confidence i guess
also, not sure if this helps but here's a pretty decent tester report on mendo sunshine (I hear elsewhere it yields quite poorly)


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Aug 25, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> doesn't the seed source have a brick and mortar location? that would promote at least some confidence i guess
> also, not sure if this helps but here's a pretty decent tester report on mendo sunshine (I hear elsewhere it yields quite poorly)


Are you thinking of The Seed Cellar in Michigan?


----------



## 2seepictures (Aug 26, 2021)

Goji went from a sweet berry smell early on to 100% pure Pine-sol smell. Much different from the peppery pine smell of SpaceMonkey, which smells more like a Fraiser Fir Christmas tree. Stronger smelling than any other Goji I've had but not as strong as the Wookie offspring like SunRa or SpaceMonkey. Hope it retains the smell into maturity and cure, I've always been interested in Pinesoul. If it does then I'll definitely want to sift through the F2s. Bud structure is nicer than the other Goji OGs as well except #2. The last female of the pack *always *seems to be the best for me on every Bodhi cross I've tried.

Still a while to go left ....


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 26, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> doesn't the seed source have a brick and mortar location? that would promote at least some confidence i guess
> also, not sure if this helps but here's a pretty decent tester report on mendo sunshine (I hear elsewhere it yields quite poorly)


I don't know about The Seed Source, but Seed Cellar has a brick and mortar store in Jackson, MI.
Edit: Seed Cellar has no Bodhi though.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Aug 26, 2021)

anyone have any experience with the angel wing afghani? What are your thought on using the golden hashplant as an Appalachia substitute for backcrossing?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Hey all!
Yesterday I sweated my ass off pruning 3 huge, in the ground Purple U X SSDD; all of which will not finish til' late October.
Can't wait to post pics of developing buds, as leaves already are turning purple; and 1 smells like black licorice.!
First time ever I smelled that pheno or oil, in over 100 Bodhi plants.
Peace!


----------



## SFnone (Aug 26, 2021)

Hayagriva said:


> This is a bit off topic, but not sure where else to ask. Ordered recently with The Seed Source. Had an issue, corrected it, was told over email they would ship out in 1-2 days. Havent gotten tracking or a confirmation of shipping, and no further contact once I sent payment. Anyone else have issues with this particular bank? Maybe I'm just antsy about the amount of funds potentially lost. I may be in minority here but seeds are just outrageously priced. I have been breeding lines of unknown origin, and with the amount of seeds I have, hell I could be rich given these prices.
> 
> With that said, I have been a longtime lurker of the magical work being done by Bodhi, and I thank each and everyone of you for posting and giving valuable information for the prized pheno seekers out there looking to get their next best harvest. Speaking of phenos, does anyone know which way Mendo Sunshine likes to lean? I got some bud back in 2014 that must of been the butter cut of SSDD because I can still taste the warm hashey butter coated smoke.


I've never ordered Bodhi from them, but I ordered some ILE seeds. Not one sprouted. I ordered the same seeds from Seedsforme, and had 100% germination. I think the guy runs it out of his house in Massachusetts... "incanlama" is what he goes by, says everyone knows him, something that's debatable. There was some speculation at one point whether or not what he was selling was true, but I don't know enough about it, so I don't want to slander the man, but after the 20 dud seeds he sent me, I'll probably not order from him again.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 26, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> From JBC Seeds...
> THE NEW *BODHI* DROP IS SCHEDULED FOR THIS FRIDAY (08/27), AT 12:00 PM (HIGH NOON), PST!!!


I saw that on JBC as well. Anybody know if GLG will be the same date?


----------



## YardG (Aug 26, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I saw that on JBC as well. Anybody know if GLG will be the same date?


No date on the GLG email list yet. In the past JBC has released before GLG, I'd imagine it would've been announced by now if GLG was dropping it in ~24 hours.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 26, 2021)

YardG said:


> No date on the GLG email list yet. In the past JBC has released before GLG, I'd imagine it would've been announced by now if GLG was dropping it in ~24 hours.


GLG might only give a few hours notice to avoid their site getting too hammered--especially since they're expecting gems like Black Triangle and Mexican Death Sativa

I've never ordered from The Seed Source, but what I've heard Incanlama is an old head who has carried Bodhi gear as long or longer than some other seed banks. The simple reason I haven't ordered from his site is I like the ability to choose my Bodhi freebies.



Cutkeeper said:


> anyone have any experience with the angel wing afghani? What are your thought on using the golden hashplant as an Appalachia substitute for backcrossing?


I think DLA 15 in the upcoming drop is the first release containing the angel wing afghani, so the only people who might have experience with it are testers--though I haven't seen anyone post anything here regarding testers for that one. Regarding Appalachia, I'm pretty certain Bodhi found the male in seeds obtained from High & Lonesome. There are probably F3 or beyond seeds of Appalachia around if you look for them.


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 26, 2021)

YardG said:


> No date on the GLG email list yet. In the past JBC has released before GLG, I'd imagine it would've been announced by now if GLG was dropping it in ~24 hours.


Yes.

Great Lakes Genetics is dropping the new Bodhi stuff on Friday (tomorrow) :


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Aug 26, 2021)

10% off sitewide as well and BOGO on Bodhi packs starting tomorrow.


----------



## poonoodle (Aug 26, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> Yes.
> 
> Great Lakes Genetics is dropping the new Bodhi stuff on Friday (tomorrow) :


No time listed though.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 26, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> No time listed though.


Yep. The site will be hammered much of the day as people hit refresh 3-4 times every minute until the drop.


----------



## Hayagriva (Aug 26, 2021)

Well thanks for the information guys, I have received tracking and all is in order. Now I dont know if I should be worried about dud seeds, the journey will continue regardless.

The seed gods are laughing at me now though, what irony to make my first seed order after years of waiting then a 10% off sale and BOGO for Bodhi? Does anyone know if GLG takes BTC? I emailed them about a month ago and still have yet to hear anything...

Now what we are really here for.

I started with a bagseed of spacecake turned out to be female, I hit it with an unknown male that had extreme vigor and was exhibiting trichomes one week into flower. Pollen chucking at its best I let them mingle, and this is the result. I have yet to see any spacecake prodigy look quite as foxtailed, so I am thinking the bagseed never was spacecake to begin with. Sure is a pretty strain to watch though. She comes through with a dank swamp, gymlocker funk, transitioning to a powdered sugar, sweet tart candy over load.


----------



## YardG (Aug 26, 2021)

Hayagriva said:


> Does anyone know if GLG takes BTC? I emailed them about a month ago and still have yet to hear anything...


Heh, came home from ferrying and saw GLG's IG post about the drop tomorrow. 

No on BTC, no electronic forms of payment taken whatsoever.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 26, 2021)

After tomorrow I'm not buying any more seeds...for a while.

I think I'm going for the St. Stephan with a rose, DLA 15, Wookie HP V2 and a player to be named later. And think I'm gonna bite on some of the Tony Green GG4 RIL.


----------



## sadboy92 (Aug 26, 2021)

I wonder if there are any new freebies


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 26, 2021)

As a prolific Ebay seller for years????? I say be patient and use USPS. Politics and the head. Not the service. 

Patience and peace all.


----------



## YardG (Aug 26, 2021)

Didn't see anyone post this here yet, but I saw a few hours ago that DBJ posted in response to a question about timing on IG that they hoped to have them up as soon as they can (counting and sorting) but they're aiming for noon eastern. There's like three of four IG accounts at this point, can't remember which one that was in.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 26, 2021)

YardG said:


> Didn't see anyone post this here yet, but I saw a few hours ago that DBJ posted in response to a question about timing on IG that they hoped to have them up as soon as they can (counting and sorting) but they're aiming for noon eastern. There's like three of four IG accounts at this point, can't remember which one that was in.


Just saw that on the main IG GLG page. Looks like they are aiming for noon tomorrow. Get your thumb all stretched out to refresh. Server went down on the last one I think.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 26, 2021)

I got quite a laugh about the timing of the drop after placing my LE hoodie order and an order from elsewhwere. I had to ask for more hours at work the next 2 weeks to catch up for the damage I may do myself haha 
The OT got the girlfriend calmed on money, now I just have to make up to her for being at work so much these next 2 weeks.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 27, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I got quite a laugh about the timing of the drop after placing my LE hoodie order and an order from elsewhwere. I had to ask for more hours at work the next 2 weeks to catch up for the damage I may do myself haha
> The OT got the girlfriend calmed on money, now I just have to make up to her for being at work so much these next 2 weeks.


My name is Rufus, I am a seed addict. 

Ten days ago I fell of the wagon ending a summer of sobriety. It all started with a charity auction with a Bodhi/MeanGene collab. Then I took on a flier on some Osiris, based solely on IG pics. Then there was the long lost Bodhi SS freebie, had to have that. Got my order started for tomorrow already, more long lost SS freebies and some Tony Green GG4 RIL cause that's a bonus ten seeds and five Bubble BX5. At the risk of rationalizing I don't feel that guilty about that one cause seems like there's a lot work that went into those lines. Plus a guy should have some of those to balance out the F1's.

Anyway my point in all of this is maybe you need somebody to cut your yard? lol


----------



## Houstini (Aug 27, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> The soil agronomist that I hired HATES the stuff, he said that he has clients that have failed for heavy metal(arsenic) in their bud. Kelp doesn't even raise micronutrient levels like "Bro Science" suggests. I started using my left over kelp as lawn fertilizer lol. Before I hired an agronomist, I was using Soil Savvy test kits from Amazon. I would get soil tests back that would show that I was very low in Mn, Zn, Cu, and B. I used kelp pretty heavy handed and retested. Sodium would go through the roof while K, Cu, and Fe would get a slight bump but I was mostly dealing with a Mn def and all of these natural inputs wasn't helping. Greensand worked the best, but it's also contaminated with lead. By the time that I was using enough rock dust, I would start getting toxic levels of containments but I'm mostly looking at kelp and azomite. I still use basalt and greensand, but not nearly at the rate that I was using before, which was around 2cups/Cu.ft(heavy handed). Anyways, I started using a lot more sulfates for my micronutrients and things are starting to work out a lot better. Before, I was using TM-7/Big-6 but wasn't really having any luck. Again, by the time that I got enough Mn in my soil, the other elements were getting out of balance. So, using Mn sulfate in my water has been a game changer for me. Hiring the soil agronomist helped me dial in my "Base saturation ratio" which I was badly over-looking and I was hyper-focused on micronutrients, but I still wasn't doing it correctly... Sorry to be so long winded, but the moral of the story is that I was using kelp to raise micronutrients, but it wasn't even doing that. Rock dust wasn't any help either with trace minerals. Getting soil tests and hiring an agronomist to help me with a soil Rx has been a game changer. I just wish that someone would have told me about this 10yrs ago, I always have to figure stuff out the hard way. The organic section wasn't much help, because most of my theories go against "Bro Science" and I was getting ridiculed for not following suit and going against the grain. However, I was watching "Future Cannabis Project" on youtube and the agronomist that I ended up hiring talked about this exact problem on the pod and I knew that I found the right guy. I feel selfish that I don't want to share his name, but I promised him that I would spread word of how he has helped me. They start talking about kelp and rock dust just before the 1hr mark, like 58min or so.


Organic gardening is a never ending process, and the things we do affect us for many years. I’m just now seeing the benefits of things I added 4 years ago. It’s a beautiful balance and it fits with my outdoor style. 

To keep it bodhi related, wrote this smoking on a joint of neroli 91 from last year’s outdoor, definitely improves every time I open the jar, benefits from a long cure for sure


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 27, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> My name is Rufus, I am a seed addict.
> 
> Ten days ago I fell of the wagon ending a summer of sobriety. It all started with a charity auction with a Bodhi/MeanGene collab. Then I took on a flier on some Osiris, based solely on IG pics. Then there was the long lost Bodhi SS freebie, had to have that. Got my order started for tomorrow already, more long lost SS freebies and some Tony Green GG4 RIL cause that's a bonus ten seeds and five Bubble BX5. At the risk of rationalizing I don't feel that guilty about that one cause seems like there's a lot work that went into those lines. Plus a guy should have some of those to balance out the F1's.
> 
> Anyway my point in all of this is maybe you need somebody to cut your yard? lol


I've no guilt about my weakness to a good sale. In a few weeks when I'm back to growing, I'll have plenty o'beans!
I'm pretty sure I won't be shopping again until the next drop though.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 27, 2021)

Babylon Buster is the only G13HP cross I would ever vape in the morning, like right now.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Aug 27, 2021)

YardG said:


> Didn't see anyone post this here yet, but I saw a few hours ago that DBJ posted in response to a question about timing on IG that they hoped to have them up as soon as they can (counting and sorting) but they're aiming for noon eastern. There's like three of four IG accounts at this point, can't remember which one that was in.


Package has just landed. We have 2,900 packs to count and then they will list. Mr B and I want to thank every one for the support threw these tuff times. So enjoy the promo and good luck on the limited packs.

And make sure to follow our news letter for special deals only listed there. and follow our IG accounts Greatlakesgenetics , Greatlakesgenetics2 and BadDawggenetics. Thanks DBJ


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 27, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Babylon Buster is the only G13HP cross I would ever vape in the morning, like right now.


That helps me decide one of my freebies!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Aug 27, 2021)

* New Bodhi Freebies

(Some are very limited)

Devils Hash Plant

Babylon Buster

Air Guitar

Sour Cyclone x Purple Unicorn

Purple Triangle

Herbaria Bushman F2

Sundance 

Time Bandit

Kush 4 x SunshineDaydream

Silver Sunshine

Snow Monkey

Mango Biche x Kashmir*


----------



## The Jeneral (Aug 27, 2021)

Where can I find info on these strains? Need to know which ones I can grow outdoors in Michigan . I always have the hardest time finding info on bodhi strains, but I love growing them!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 27, 2021)

The Jeneral said:


> Where can I find info on these strains? Need to know which ones I can grow outdoors in Michigan . I always have the hardest time finding info on bodhi strains, but I love growing them!


At the risk of sounding rude there 3038 pages of (mostly) Bodhi related info, the search button is your friend. I don’t really know what else to say as I know of no where else with this much info.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 27, 2021)

The Jeneral said:


> Where can I find info on these strains? Need to know which ones I can grow outdoors in Michigan . I always have the hardest time finding info on bodhi strains, but I love growing them!


I don't always ise the search button. Sometimes I rather ask about a given strain to get multiple answers/opinions on the quick.
Good folks here willing to help.


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 27, 2021)

Damn, trying not to buy more seeds... must resist


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 27, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Damn, trying not to buy more seeds... must resist


Resistance is futile! lol


----------



## Krash160 (Aug 27, 2021)

Have glg order coming in today with 22 black triangle f2s as freebies from generic. I see bodhi is restocking that one today but it’s prolly ok sense they are f2 freebies right?

I would be ordering black triangle today if i would have known but now I can focus on trying to get some other strains.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 27, 2021)

Krash160 said:


> Have glg order coming in today with 22 black triangle f2s as freebies from generic. I see bodhi is restocking that one today but it’s prolly ok sense they are f2 freebies right?
> 
> I would be ordering black triangle today if i would have known but now I can focus on trying to get some other strains.


I have several of those same f2's so I don't think I'm after f1's. I expect them to move at light speed anyway. I'm after some of the other restocks.


----------



## a619ster (Aug 27, 2021)

Who else in skipping work or showing up late today. Trying to get a small list together but just too many choices


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 27, 2021)

Y'all need Jesus or something..... sheesh.

Thank you for reminding me I need to re-read Why We Do What We Do in Life and Business by Charles Duhigg.

And if you're sitting on F5, half-ass DDOS'ing the site, eat a bag of.... cubes.


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 27, 2021)

I mean I totally don't have a problem either... As if I need more seeds... But looks like some of the freebies already went up! That Mango Biche x OMG sounds wild. Probably be a real pain to tame inside and beastly outside.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 27, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> I mean I totally don't have a problem either... As if I need more seeds... But looks like some of the freebies already went up! That Mango Biche x OMG sounds wild. Probably be a real pain to tame inside and beastly outside.


Be fearless my friend!


----------



## Krash160 (Aug 27, 2021)

I have my strains I want in the cart but the freebies aren’t all updated yet lol


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 27, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Be fearless my friend!


Hahaha piranhas, by the time I realized I mispoke and it is actually Kashmir, 5 disappeared. Lol.


----------



## joeko420 (Aug 27, 2021)

The new releases were all up then all down in a matter of seconds. Wonder if they posted then pulled? None of the new freebies were up.


----------



## unomas (Aug 27, 2021)

If I don’t get a pack of BT today, I’m going to cry myself to sleep or settle for a pack of Electric Cowboy


----------



## Krash160 (Aug 27, 2021)

They were at 72 strains before the drop I saw it got up 80 now it’s back at 72. I still have 1 of each of the 2 I was going for in my cart.


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 27, 2021)

Strawberry Temple or Beautiful day? Which one


----------



## 2seepictures (Aug 27, 2021)

Hoping I can get a pack of BT , Red Eye Jedeye, Saints Crossing, Golden Hashplant and Beautiful Day. Freebies look amazing too


----------



## LunarMOG (Aug 27, 2021)

Krash160 said:


> They were at 72 strains before the drop I saw it got up 80 now it’s back at 72. I still have 1 of each of the 2 I was going for in my cart.



i think they're all gone, i refreshed like 100 times before noon and then spaced til 5 after, briefly saw pure land hashplant listed, looked for Black triangle, blf and red eye jedi, nothing... saw golden hp, checked out got the ss freebie, nothing else new and counted my blessings, deal of the century. Thanks jeff n glg, hope ya send tommy something good bro =)


----------



## joeko420 (Aug 27, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> i think they're all gone, i refreshed like 100 times before noon and then spaced til 5 after, briefly saw pure land hashplant listed, looked for Black triangle, blf and red eye jedi, nothing... saw golden hp, checked out got the ss freebie, nothing else new and counted my blessings, deal of the century. Thanks jeff n glg, hope ya send tommy something good bro =)


Interesting. I saw all the new strains, put Golden and Saint in my basket, saw them delist, waited 20m and just now placed my order. Figured the order wouldnt go through. Didnt see the new freebies but grabbed the Mango Biche x Kashmir Supernatural, Sundance, and SunRA. Waiting for some of the restocks and new freebies to satisfy my addition


----------



## Bad Dawg (Aug 27, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> i think they're all gone, i refreshed like 100 times before noon and then spaced til 5 after, briefly saw pure land hashplant listed, looked for Black triangle, blf and red eye jedi, nothing... saw golden hp, checked out got the ss freebie, nothing else new and counted my blessings, deal of the century. Thanks jeff n glg, hope ya send tommy something good bro =)


I am adding the freebies as fast as I can. They take longer because I did not know what I was receiving. Nothing is sold out. Dropping between now and 2. Thanks BD


----------



## sadboy92 (Aug 27, 2021)

joeko420 said:


> Interesting. I saw all the new strains, put Golden and Saint in my basket, saw them delist, waited 20m and just now placed my order. Figured the order wouldnt go through. Didnt see the new freebies but grabbed the Mango Biche x Kashmir Supernatural, Sundance, and SunRA. Waiting for some of the restocks and new freebies to satisfy my addition


I have new stuff in my cart still. No way all the new drops disappeared that fast. Every time I refresh my cart to check for new freebies, it adds one more Saint's Crossing to my cart lol. My guess is he's adding new stock covertly or fixing bugs or both.

EDIT: heh well there you go


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 27, 2021)

No space monkey 

Sooo the stock is dwindling on the two in my cart but the freebies I’m after are not yet up. Little perturbed but it is what it is I guess


----------



## Bad Dawg (Aug 27, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> No space monkey
> 
> Sooo the stock is dwindling on the two in my cart but the freebies I’m after are not yet up. Little perturbed but it is what it is I guess


There is LOTS of Space monkey.


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 27, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> There is LOTS of Space monkey.


I’m doing it wrong I think! I broke it


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 27, 2021)

GLG is live now.


----------



## joeko420 (Aug 27, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I’m doing it wrong I think! I broke it


Staggered posting. Looks like new releases and freebies are up. 

BT and the rest will prob follow.


----------



## YardG (Aug 27, 2021)

Dagnabbit, I jumped on immediately at noon and placed an order, no new freebies up so I got what was available. Now the new freebies are up, and they still have the packs I ordered in stock.

As much as I might cancel my first order and re-do it to get different freebies... just gonna sit on it I think (snagged two packs of Sun Ra and one of Mango Biche x Kashmir, somehow I suspect I'll be fine with that).


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 27, 2021)

Done! Good luck y'all!

Edit: I was out quick only grabbing DLA 15 and the Bushman f2 freebie.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Aug 27, 2021)

I got locked out of the site after I think only 2 attempts I guess I should have made sure I was up to date on my shit. Missed out on death sativa yet again.


----------



## george_clooney (Aug 27, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> I got locked out of the site after I think only 2 attempts I guess I should have made sure I was up to date on my shit. Missed out on death sativa yet again.


Ahhhhhhh fuck my life! No death sativa???? I thought it was 12 I always forget it's 10 over here fucking sadness I'll hurt with you!


----------



## CWF (Aug 27, 2021)

How do I add freebies? I never saw anything about picking freebies during checkout. Order placed but no freebies added - how can I fix this?


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 27, 2021)

Piranhas!!!! I now know what Black Friday shopping is like.... Had the last Kush4 x SSDD freebie and poof.


----------



## joeko420 (Aug 27, 2021)

43 packs of Black Triangle up. GOGO!


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 27, 2021)

CWF said:


> How do I add freebies? I never saw anything about picking freebies during checkout. Order placed but no freebies added - how can I fix this?


It's in the cart, too late now, but have no fears, BadDawg and his killer crew will take care of you one way or another!


----------



## YardG (Aug 27, 2021)

CWF said:


> How do I add freebies? I never saw anything about picking freebies during checkout. Order placed but no freebies added - how can I fix this?


You could respond to your order confirmation email and, if you ask nicely anyway, Dave might be able to fix that for you. The way you normally do it is to go to the cart after you've added a purchase to it... scroll down... there's a list of freebie selections. That's for before you hit submit though, post submit it's contacting Dave.


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 27, 2021)

I got what I want I was after; Divine Intervention, Saints Crossing, and Golden Hashplant with 
Mango Biche x Kashmir, Pinball Wizard, and Herbaria Bushman F2 freebies.


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 27, 2021)

Snagged Beautiful Day and Saints crossing. 1 pack of kush 4 x ssdd 1 pack of silver sunshine freebies. 

Really want a pack of space monkey so I’ll keep refreshing


----------



## george_clooney (Aug 27, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> It's in the cart, too late now, but have no fears, BadDawg and his killer crew will take care of you one way or another!


Straight up one time while I was being a spazz tryna to get the first clicks on a pack I fucked the whole thing up didn't have a chance to select a freebie or just plain spazzed over it and big dawg sent me a pack and a sorry you missed your freebie sticker.


----------



## 2seepictures (Aug 27, 2021)

Got tired of waiting for Red Eye Jedeye, things like MDS and Blue Sunshine were disappearing from cart and BT stock is dwindling.. Got everything else though. Good luck everyone.


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 27, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Got tired of waiting for Red Eye Jedeye, things like MDS and Blue Sunshine were disappearing from cart and BT stock is dwindling.. Got everything else though. Good luck everyone.


Wow I had no idea blue sunshine would be in this drop. Didn’t even check for it that’s a bummer


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 27, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Snagged Beautiful Day and Saints crossing. 2 packs of kush 4 x ssdd freebies.
> 
> Really want a pack of space monkey so I’ll keep refreshing


A bunch of them are up now.


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 27, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> A bunch of them are up now.


I are happy 

Space monkey + a snow monkey freebie in order #2

Hi I’m nuskool and I have a bean problem


----------



## CWF (Aug 27, 2021)

I just ordered again and got the freebies, and added a pack of silver sunshine that showed up, along with the 2 packs I wanted (beautiful day and saint's crossing). I never got a confirmation for the first order, prob because I didn't do it right. LOL I'll send a note to cancel the first order.

It seems they are adding stock all the time, so I'll keep looking for that mex sativa. I just saw some space monkey and others come up.


----------



## 2seepictures (Aug 27, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Wow I had no idea blue sunshine would be in this drop. Didn’t even check for it that’s a bummer


Yeah I was doing sort by latest and BT + Blue sunshine were at the very bottom. I think there were 6-10 packs of Blue Sunshine but I waited too long. Replaced Red Eye Jedeye with another BT + Grandma's Hashplant. Only 18 more BT left now.


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 27, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Yeah I was doing sort by latest and BT + Blue sunshine were at the very bottom. I think there were 6-10 packs of Blue Sunshine but I waited too long. Replaced Red Eye Jedeye with another BT + Grandma's Hashplant. Only 18 more BT left now.


Well, shit!! Sounds like we may have missed Red Eye Jedi.... Hope it pops up or B still has the mom.

edit: it's up.


----------



## sadboy92 (Aug 27, 2021)

where is amrita tho


----------



## joeko420 (Aug 27, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> where is amrita tho


It's up now...50 packs.


----------



## joeko420 (Aug 27, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Well, shit!! Sounds like we may have missed Red Eye Jedi.... Hope it pops up or B still has the mom.
> 
> edit: it's up.


Red Eye is up! 50 packs


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 27, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> Resistance is futile! lol


Yea it is! Had to grab some of these crosses while I could.



2seepictures said:


> Got tired of waiting for Red Eye Jedeye, things like MDS and Blue Sunshine were disappearing from cart and BT stock is dwindling.. Got everything else though. Good luck everyone.


Same I got tired of waiting for Red Eye Jedi.
I ended up getting BT and Space Monkey. Babylon Buster and Mango Biche x Kashmir for my freebies.


----------



## joeko420 (Aug 27, 2021)

Celebrating a great seed drop and restock with some one month cured Snugglefunk. I’ll have to write a formal review but if you don’t have a pack, HIIGHLY recommended!


----------



## Ns950641 (Aug 27, 2021)

Bout to pop some seeds and was wondering if anybody had a smoke/harvest report on either cherry queen or sky lotus (sky walker version) would love to see some pics


----------



## jp68 (Aug 27, 2021)

guessing the PUf3 is what got crossed to the trianglee?


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 27, 2021)

Exclusive freebie at JBC seeds... *Persian Delight x Kashmir*

need to read this post to make sure you get them...





JBC Seeds


Yesterday I clicked on where the Vashon logo was and up came Vashon beans just like always



www.rollitup.org


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 27, 2021)

Wasn't planning on getting these, but I ordered Mexican Death Sativa and Silver Sunshine to get that Persian Delight x Kashmir freebie.


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 27, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> Wasn't planning on getting these, but I ordered Mexican Death Sativa and Silver Sunshine to get that Persian Delight x Kashmir freebie.


Already? I thought it was at noon... dang. Nice score!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 27, 2021)

Picked up a couple of BT from JBC


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 27, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> Wasn't planning on getting these, but I ordered Mexican Death Sativa and Silver Sunshine to get that Persian Delight x Kashmir freebie.


Trying to as well but the site is crashing. Hoping for another pack of blue sunshine


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 27, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Trying to as well but the site is crashing. Hoping for another pack of blue sunshine


Yeah I was quick on the draw for the TK (and I hope the Persian freebie) and checked out cause I didn't want to lose them but I can't get back in.

So here's an old guy question...when a server gets locked up like this is that for everyone or are some people buying stuff while others are locked out?


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 27, 2021)

I guess I’m the one oddball that wasn’t after black triangle 

stoked on the haul so far though


----------



## The Jeneral (Aug 27, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> At the risk of sounding rude there 3038 pages of (mostly) Bodhi related info, the search button is your friend. I don’t really know what else to say as I know of no where else with this much info.


At the risk of sounding rude, I know how many pages there are. I can plainly see. However, there is not a lot of info on new strains. Not everyone grows indoors where finish times do not matter. But


mawasmada said:


> I don't always ise the search button. Sometimes I rather ask about a given strain to get multiple answers/opinions on the quick.
> Good folks here willing to help.


I do use the search button, however many new strains are not listed or there is such limited info, especially for northern outdoor growers. 
Maybe I will hear from more of those good folks like you 
Or maybe I should just stick with breeders who provide the info on their strains and don't make it so damn hard. I wish I had hours of time to scour the net looking, but I don't .


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 27, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Piranhas!!!! I now know what Black Friday shopping is like.... Had the last Kush4 x SSDD freebie and poof.





2seepictures said:


> Got tired of waiting for Red Eye Jedeye, things like MDS and Blue Sunshine were disappearing from cart and BT stock is dwindling.. Got everything else though. Good luck everyone.


Red Eyed Jedi is up now at GLG.


----------



## sadboy92 (Aug 27, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I guess I’m the one oddball that wasn’t after black triangle
> 
> stoked on the haul so far though


nahhh so many people make tk f1s, more excited about golden hp with the appy influence and the amrita restock
also no luck yet at jbc an hour in


----------



## sadboy92 (Aug 27, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> JBC is back up. Or maybe not. Scrolling……


ive been getting that transiently but without new drops
Is this normal?


----------



## YardG (Aug 27, 2021)

The Jeneral said:


> I do use the search button, however many new strains are not listed or there is such limited info, especially for northern outdoor growers.
> Maybe I will hear from more of those good folks like you
> Or maybe I should just stick with breeders who provide the info on their strains and don't make it so damn hard. I wish I had hours of time to scour the net looking, but I don't .


I looked back at your post and I'm not quite sure what you were asking... you wanted reports on any or all of the freebies, or the new stuff, or? Might help to ask about something in particular, rather than seeking a broad response. It is true you won't find many reports on the newer releases, because, well, they're new. Unless you happened to catch a tester that might be difficult. You may also want to try casting a broad net by also asking about specific strains at other forums if you don't have luck here. There are people on OG, for example, who don't come here, and people on here that don't seem to be there. I presume the same is true of Bodhi threads on other forums as well.

I suppose it is true that search results can be a bit spotty when it comes to some of Bodhi's releases, though if I figure out what the parents are I generally feel like I can get some sense of what to expect. He seems to do just fine selling his releases without detailed descriptions. I know I live in New England and more or less chance it on things that sound intriguing and don't sound like they'll be longer flowering than I can manage.


----------



## Sqwee (Aug 27, 2021)

The Jeneral said:


> At the risk of sounding rude, I know how many pages there are. I can plainly see. However, there is not a lot of info on new strains. Not everyone grows indoors where finish times do not matter. But
> 
> I do use the search button, however many new strains are not listed or there is such limited info, especially for northern outdoor growers.
> Maybe I will hear from more of those good folks like you
> Or maybe I should just stick with breeders who provide the info on their strains and don't make it so damn hard. I wish I had hours of time to scour the net looking, but I don't .


I do miss Bodhi's creative strain descriptions, it was one of the things that turned me on to his seeds. He has way more strains now than he did when I first started growing his stuff, only way you're going to get info about them is to research for it and learn what his males add to crosses.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 27, 2021)

YardG said:


> I looked back at your post and I'm not quite sure what you were asking... you wanted reports on any or all of the freebies, or the new stuff, or? Might help to ask about something in particular, rather than seeking a broad response. It is true you won't find many reports on the newer releases, because, well, they're new. Unless you happened to catch a tester that might be difficult. You may also want to try casting a broad net by also asking about specific strains at other forums if you don't have luck here. There are people on OG, for example, who don't come here, and people on here that don't seem to be there. I presume the same is true of Bodhi threads on other forums as well.
> 
> I suppose it is true that search results can be a bit spotty when it comes to some of Bodhi's releases, though if I figure out what the parents are I generally feel like I can get some sense of what to expect. He seems to do just fine selling his releases without detailed descriptions. I know I live in New England and more or less chance it on things that sound intriguing and don't sound like they'll be longer flowering than I can manage.


That was much kinder than the response I was typing. Thank you for showing me the high road.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 27, 2021)

Still can't get through at jbc. Y'all beat their stuff up good haha!
I'm spent anyway, but I wanted to see what was remaining after the carnage.


----------



## 2seepictures (Aug 27, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Red Eyed Jedi is up now at GLG.


Thanks but order already went through. I'm fine with my order as stands but I do feel a little bad about taking an extra pack of Black Triangle away from someone else. I'd be willing to swap one of them on their site for Red Eye Jedeye but don't want to inquire about that with how busy they are right now. At least they will get used and wont be hoarded or resold at an insane price like some people intend to do with these sought after varieties.

Also wanted to say thank you to @Bad Dawg for always being so reliable as well as all the work you guys are putting in for this release. GLG is the only seedbank I use and see no reason to ever use any of the others. Hoping some day I can donate Goji F2 or SSDD x Goji beans for you guys to give away as freebies.


----------



## sadboy92 (Aug 27, 2021)

It briefly let me in, and I just added all but one to my cart, then the mm hp remix page said “nothing found,” not even sold out. And now all the new stuff is gone. BT still there so somethings up.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 27, 2021)

I had everything ready to check out, just was waiting for the "place order" icon to light up, and after almost 3hrs in checkout hell, I left. Now it seems everything new has been removed. I don't think it's gone though, because nothing is listed as sold. think the server just broke. Check throughout the night.


----------



## will.i.am86 (Aug 27, 2021)

I was just able to get my order in. Blue sunshine and purple soul with the kush 4 x ssdd freebie.


----------



## 2seepictures (Aug 27, 2021)

jp68 said:


> guessing the PUf3 is what got crossed to the trianglee?


According to JBC it is Black Triangle x pu, no clue if its pu f3 or pu f5 though.

*Purple Triangle *(Black Triangle x Purple Unicorn)


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 27, 2021)

SFnone said:


> I had everything ready to check out, just was waiting for the "place order" icon to light up, and after almost 3hrs in checkout hell, I left. Now it seems everything new has been removed. I don't think it's gone though, because nothing is listed as sold. think the server just broke. Check throughout the night.


They had to change out the hamster


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 27, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Still can't get through at jbc. Y'all beat their stuff up good haha!
> I'm spent anyway, but I wanted to see what was remaining after the carnage.


Not DLA14 or 15, I wasn't expecting those to go that fast.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Aug 27, 2021)

SFnone said:


> I had everything ready to check out, just was waiting for the "place order" icon to light up, and after almost 3hrs in checkout hell, I left. Now it seems everything new has been removed. I don't think it's gone though, because nothing is listed as sold. think the server just broke. Check throughout the night.


Hey SFnone, I don't know if you have an IG account but JBC posted this a little while ago.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CTGC13YB2fB/


----------



## the-dolomite (Aug 27, 2021)

Once again I missed out on all the limited stuff but was happy to get Space Monkey, Snuggle Funk and DLA 12 with freebies Babylon Buster, Sun RA and Purple Triangle. Thanks BadDawg and Bodhi!



RKU x Elfinstone




Soulmate


----------



## Hayagriva (Aug 27, 2021)

So wait with the BOGO we are allowed to pick separate packs, and a freebie with EACH pack? or am I reading everyones selections like an idiot?

I only picked one freebie with a 2 pack order, and just assumed the BOGO was of the pack you bought. Excuse my fresh set of eyes on these seedbank deals


----------



## mr.moejoe (Aug 27, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Also wanted to say thank you to @Bad Dawg for always being so reliable as well as all the work you guys are putting in for this release. GLG is the only seedbank I use and see no reason to ever use any of the others. Hoping some day I can donate Goji F2 or SSDD x Goji beans for you guys to give away as freebies.


No doubt! I've made so many orders at GLG and they ALWAYS come through. But they also seem like genuinely good people and I'm down with that! And you know what? Their site didn't 404 me once while I was mashing f5 today lol! (still missed out on the MDS again dangit)

To spread the love here is a pic of BD's freebie SUNSHINE 4 #7 X SUNSHINE 4 #8 at 6 weeks in my meager lil tent. Looking forward this this!


----------



## SFnone (Aug 27, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Hey SFnone, I don't know if you have an IG account but JBC posted this a little while ago.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CTGC13YB2fB/


No I don't have ig, thank you very much for this!


----------



## LunarMOG (Aug 27, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Done! Good luck y'all!
> 
> Edit: I was out quick only grabbing DLA 15 and the Bushman f2 freebie.


very cool just read up on the bushman, really fast narrow leaf, sounds interesting


----------



## CWF (Aug 27, 2021)

Missed Blue Sunshine (again), but maybe the Silver Sunshine I snagged will fill the bill... or one of the many others I impulsively bought.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 27, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> very cool just read up on the bushman, really fast narrow leaf, sounds interesting


Where did you read up? On here?


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 27, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Where did you read up? On here?


Bushman is pretty much Ciskei from Tropical Seeds if I'm not mistaken. Would love accurate correction if I am.


----------



## YardG (Aug 27, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Bushman is pretty much Ciskei from Tropical Seeds if I'm not mistaken. Would love accurate correction if I am.


Certainly sounds like it is, with the Swiss co in question being Herbaria.


----------



## george_clooney (Aug 27, 2021)

compa


mawasmada said:


> Bushman is pretty much Ciskei from Tropical Seeds if I'm not mistaken. Would love accurate correction if I am.


Yea I was reading into it earlier. It was around in the nineties at a swiss seed bank musta been tropical said the company shit down cuz the probation nature of the times? So they shut down and apparently were known to have killer gear. Alsooooo read about a green apple terp. Yes it was ciskei. Fucking a great breeding tool for making a Cindy sort a thing tropical and fast. Well I'm happy to see everyone snagged something. That was fucking bananas I still can't believe what was done to that jbc server happy trails fam


----------



## YardG (Aug 28, 2021)

There's a thread from 09 on ICM, if you search Herbaria Bushmans it shows toward the bottom of the first page of results. Sounds like the super short flowering claim might be a little overstated, but that's no real surprise.

Doing a quick search online it looks like people operated in a legal gray area in Switzerland in the 90s (I knew in my early 90s stoner brain Switzerland was one of those mythical "pot's like, legal there" places). The law didn't distinguish based on THC content, only on whether it was being sold as a drug or as a hemp product. Under pressure from other countries they changed their laws ~2000 and clamped down. Sounds like Herbaria was on the losing end of that change.

I suspect that one will come around as a freebie again, given that it showed up on the list once or twice around a year ago.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Aug 28, 2021)

Well shit, my glg account was unlocked this morning and to my surprise there was still Amrita and Purple mana left! Sadly none of the other rarities but had to scoop those two up. I think this is my second purple mana score too. Anyone have experience with either these yet?


----------



## Tiflis (Aug 28, 2021)

JBC just dropped, too bad my ass is broke


----------



## CrunchBerries (Aug 28, 2021)

Has anyone received their GLG confirmation email after yesterday’s bean blitz?


----------



## joeko420 (Aug 28, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Has anyone received their GLG confirmation email after yesterday’s bean blitz?


Received all 4, each right after placing order.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 28, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Has anyone received their GLG confirmation email after yesterday’s bean blitz?


I recieved mine this morning.


----------



## sadboy92 (Aug 28, 2021)

seems my GLG coupon can't be combined with sitewide discounts


----------



## waltzing15 (Aug 28, 2021)

Any recommendations among the current GLG selection for crosses with a healthy dose of true sativa genetics? Eying stuff like Aluna and Cherry Trance but not seeing a lot of info out there.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 28, 2021)

I was suprised to see how fast the DLA 15 went, and I didn't even know what DLA 14 was until the drop happened. Still, I have no idea what DLA 13 even is/was.

Edit: I found the DLA 13 (Kandahar Black x 88g13hp). That sounds nice.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Aug 28, 2021)

waltzing15 said:


> Any recommendations among the current GLG selection for crosses with a healthy dose of true sativa genetics? Eying stuff like Aluna and Cherry Trance but not seeing a lot of info out there.


I was hoping to get some of that Mexican death sativa but sadly got locked out of the site as I had it in my cart! So disappointed what can ya do. Hopefully it comes back someday!


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 28, 2021)

waltzing15 said:


> Any recommendations among the current GLG selection for crosses with a healthy dose of true sativa genetics? Eying stuff like Aluna and Cherry Trance but not seeing a lot of info out there.


Eternal Sunshine and Soar are options too. Also betting any of the SSH(Pinball Wizard, Silver Sunshine, etc.) crosses are great!


----------



## unomas (Aug 28, 2021)

Just realized I never put my freebies in my cart yesterday…Kush 4 x SSDD


----------



## sadboy92 (Aug 28, 2021)

waltzing15 said:


> Any recommendations among the current GLG selection for crosses with a healthy dose of true sativa genetics? Eying stuff like Aluna and Cherry Trance but not seeing a lot of info out there.


I second Eternal Sunshine/Soar, Dreadbread too. I'd pick Cherry Lotus over Aluna imho bc the Snow Lotus dad is known for being recessive. Dragon's Blood Hashplant V2 is supposed to be electric and the mom was taken to f4 so the sativa will come through. The SSH mom is in Super Silver HP, Silver Sunshine, and Pinball Wizard. And the new drop Strawberry Temple is described as "*big sticky wizard wands of orange bubblegum inspiration*" so maybe that's a sativa leaner.

Edit: also Kodama if you're feeling exotic! I always wonder about that one


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 28, 2021)

Hayagriva said:


> So wait with the BOGO we are allowed to pick separate packs, and a freebie with EACH pack? or am I reading everyones selections like an idiot?
> 
> I only picked one freebie with a 2 pack order, and just assumed the BOGO was of the pack you bought. Excuse my fresh set of eyes on these seedbank deals


Yes 1 free for every 1 bought.
You bought 2 packs, so Reply to the Order Confirmation email from GLG. Say you accidentally picked just 1 free pack. And may you please be able to choose the 2nd free pack.
They are good people and will help you out.

Edit. It will help if you already know and mention the free pack you want.


----------



## Tiflis (Aug 28, 2021)

Pulled Lemon Wookie V2 and Mango Lotus (labeled as sativa lover) from my stash. Going to run some of these 12/12 from seed, alongside Shorelines Sour D and Bad Dawgs Chem D x Apollo.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 28, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Pulled Lemon Wookie V2 and Mango Lotus (labeled as sativa lover) from my stash. Going to run some of these 12/12 from seed, alongside Shorelines Sour D and Bad Dawgs Chem D x Apollo.


Love to hear your results with Mango Lotus, and I'm sure Bad Dawg's D'Apollo is fire!


----------



## Moka_Pot (Aug 28, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> No space monkey
> 
> Sooo the stock is dwindling on the two in my cart but the freebies I’m after are not yet up. Little perturbed but it is what it is I guess


Space monkey is in stock at JBCseeds


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 28, 2021)

Moka_Pot said:


> Space monkey is in stock at JBCseeds


Still in stock (77 packs) at GLG.


----------



## poonoodle (Aug 28, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Pulled Lemon Wookie V2 and Mango Lotus (labeled as sativa lover) from my stash. Going to run some of these 12/12 from seed, alongside Shorelines Sour D and Bad Dawgs Chem D x Apollo.


When you run 12/12 from seed, do you take clones, reveg, or just run and done??


----------



## Tiflis (Aug 28, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> When you run 12/12 from seed, do you take clones, reveg, or just run and done??


Run and done sums it up well


----------



## 2seepictures (Aug 28, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Run and done sums it up well


More and more I feel like this is the best way to experience a good amount of variety and explore more packs. Less mothers, 12-12 from seed and only reveg those that seriously stands out as outliers. If they don't reveg move on an explore more. This way is more prone to losing special plants that weren't apparent until cure, but it seems like a much more enjoyable and stress-free route as well.


----------



## Senokai (Aug 28, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> More and more I feel like this is the best way to experience a good amount of variety and explore more packs. Less mothers, 12-12 from seed and only reveg those that seriously stands out as outliers. If they don't reveg move on an explore more. This way is more prone to losing special plants that weren't apparent until cure, but it seems like a much more enjoyable and stress-free route as well.


I'm a big fan of 12/12 from seed. Lots of positives


----------



## Rivendell (Aug 28, 2021)

Damned if you do, damned if you don't. I swear that every time I don't take a clone, I should have and vice versa.


----------



## copkilller (Aug 28, 2021)

*Soulfood* sounds like an amazing cross, Pinesoul x 88g13/HP 

it's probably heavy yielding dense and spicy from the HP and insanely flavorful from Pinesoul

old soul is pinesoul x old mother ghani, and i love the HP crosses so so much, it's probably insane, i didn't find a lot of info but i haven't looked too much either i mean... google, forums, instagram, seed stores... damn!!


----------



## Tiflis (Aug 28, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> More and more I feel like this is the best way to experience a good amount of variety and explore more packs. Less mothers, 12-12 from seed and only reveg those that seriously stands out as outliers. If they don't reveg move on an explore more. This way is more prone to losing special plants that weren't apparent until cure, but it seems like a much more enjoyable and stress-free route as well.


Yea, it also depends on what kind of set-up a person is running. I can't really worry about pheno hunting and keeping moms around just yet, saving some other packs for when I get there though.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 29, 2021)

copkilller said:


> *Soulfood* sounds like an amazing cross, Pinesoul x 88g13/HP
> 
> it's probably heavy yielding dense and spicy from the HP and insanely flavorful from Pinesoul
> 
> old soul is pinesoul x old mother ghani, and i love the HP crosses so so much, it's probably insane, i didn't find a lot of info but i haven't looked too much either i mean... google, forums, instagram, seed stores... damn!!


I’ve run Soul Mate and Old Soul and wouldn’t hesitate on Soul Food.
Have fun


----------



## Tiflis (Aug 29, 2021)

Took a sucker branch off of DLA 7 I have going outdoors. In terms of flowering, she is farthest along among Banana Spliff, Blue Sunshine, Useful's DDS and IRG's Medic.
I might actually get something from this outdoor grow, fingers crossed.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Aug 29, 2021)

Rivendell said:


> Damned if you do, damned if you don't. I swear that every time I don't take a clone, I should have and vice versa.


Same!


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 29, 2021)

If I can open a can of worms…. Hop Latent Viroid has been the buzz on the street the last couple weeks. I’ve heard numbers like if you have a clone, there’s a 30-90% chance you have it in your garden already. I’m also hearing there’s a 10 percent chance it’s passed down in seeds.

I bring this up because apparently it can pass between plants so easily as them rubbing together or using the same scissors to trim. Well, Bodhi mentions his Cali-O “dudded” out back in his potcast… Sounds like this is going to be one hell of a stir up in the industry.

“But Drew, these seeds grow fine!!” Sure, but when a hop crop tests positive for HLV, they burn it all down. Maybe not big implications for those of us growing our own medicine, but wild to think about nonetheless. Testing and fixing the viroid with tissue culture is definitely cost prohibitive and it’s been around since at least 2014 and GG4…

Anyways… definitely looking at my plants funny now, but I’m not so sure my seed stock is much better save for landraces and antiquities. Food for thought.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Aug 29, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> If I can open a can of worms…. Hop Latent Viroid has been the buzz on the street the last couple weeks. I’ve heard numbers like of you have a clone, there’s a 30-90% chance you have it in your garden already. I’m also hearing there’s a 10 percent chance it’s passed down in seeds.
> 
> I bring this up because apparently it can pass between plants so easily as them rubbing together or using the same scissors to trim. Well, Bodhi mentions his Cali-O “dudded” out back in his potcast… Sounds like this is going to be one hell of a stir up in the industry.
> 
> ...


Hmmm will this is interesting... I will for sure be watching for signs now... wow


----------



## LunarMOG (Aug 29, 2021)

been waiting for someone to mention this... AFAIK the "10% vertical transmission" isnt cofirmed. Stuff is starting to get sciencey, but yes i wondered the same thing and i have super old clones (no bodhi cali-o crosses though), it seems to be consensus that not all plants will express deleterious symptoms especially when grown in good conditions... hopefully studies will show a lower chance of vertical transmission once some controlled studies are done


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 29, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> been waiting for someone to mention this... AFAIK the "10% vertical transmission" isnt cofirmed. Stuff is starting to get sciencey, but yes i wondered the same thing and i have super old clones (no bodhi cali-o crosses though), it seems to be consensus that not all plants will express deleterious symptoms especially when grown in good conditions... hopefully studies will show a lower chance of vertical transmission once some controlled studies are done


Yeah, sounds like the guys pushing EC/PPM are experiencing it the worst. Will be very interesting to see how it all plays out. Certainly got me wondering if I should wipe slate, but it sounds like it's already everywhere and has been.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 29, 2021)

It may fix itself. A friend of mine had herpes, but they went away. Separate everything for cloning. But, if infected...kiss it goodbye. Just like in life, death is waiting. Who is on charge around here? Not us.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Aug 29, 2021)

Soulmate seems to have liked the feeding from 10 days ago


----------



## crisnpropa (Aug 29, 2021)

Blue Sunshine standing tall. Mendo Sunshine to the right.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 29, 2021)

WindyCityKush said:


> Final Pics of Good Medicine F2 I ran. Preserved by @Nu-Be .
> pheno #8View attachment 4961790
> Pheno #5 (this pheno is still going)
> View attachment 4961793
> ...


Just Lovely! Did you get pain relief or relaxing muscles or CBD medical benefits? Thanks!


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Aug 29, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I’ve run Soul Mate and Old Soul and wouldn’t hesitate on Soul Food.
> Have fun


You run them outdoors??


----------



## sadboy92 (Aug 29, 2021)

so DLA 13 is kandahar black x 88g13hp and there are 49 on GLG, some DLA 14 too


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 29, 2021)

If you were running two of these, which would you pick? Im leaning black triangle and black raspberry. But I would go DLA6 and blue dream too. Or om4 and soul axis... Damn space and time.


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 30, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> View attachment 4975672
> If you were running two of these, which would you pick? Im leaning black triangle and black raspberry. But I would go DLA6 and blue dream too. Or om4 and soul axis... Damn space and time.


Black Trianlge + Black Raspberry


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 30, 2021)

YardG said:


> No photo, but noticed my one Snow Monkey started flowering outdoors.


I’m really interested in hearing a final report on these. I think I’m going to try them indoors in a micro environment


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 30, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> View attachment 4975672
> If you were running two of these, which would you pick? Im leaning black triangle and black raspberry. But I would go DLA6 and blue dream too. Or om4 and soul axis... Damn space and time.


Soul axis because the one other grow of it I read the report on says it’s his favorite plant ever and a real hidden gem


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 30, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> If I can open a can of worms…. Hop Latent Viroid has been the buzz on the street the last couple weeks. I’ve heard numbers like if you have a clone, there’s a 30-90% chance you have it in your garden already. I’m also hearing there’s a 10 percent chance it’s passed down in seeds.
> 
> I bring this up because apparently it can pass between plants so easily as them rubbing together or using the same scissors to trim. Well, Bodhi mentions his Cali-O “dudded” out back in his potcast… Sounds like this is going to be one hell of a stir up in the industry.
> 
> ...


Also consider that the clone company that's doing the most with regard to paid services for testing for and using tissue culture to clean up HLV in cannabis is also likely to have been one of the worst spreaders. It starts to make ya wonder if once they reached a certain point it was kind of a planned distribution. 

Kinda like when Phylos was mapping the cannabis genome for scientific documentation with no plans to sell cannabis and then, BAM, they're releasing seeds for profit and vowing to replace modern cannabis with their "phylosed" cannabis.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 30, 2021)

Ahhh yes, the usps showed on time today with a hoodie for my girl, and beans for us both!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 31, 2021)

Koko the Gorilla Ghani 



Strawberry Headband 



The lone seed I found in one of the Wolfpack F2 I ran indoors last year. 


Noticed this little guy hanging out in Koko this am



Cheers


----------



## Tiflis (Aug 31, 2021)

GreenHighlander said:


> Koko the Gorilla Ghani
> 
> View attachment 4976654
> 
> ...


How do you keep them so healthy, being surrounded with all that brush and tall grass. Where are the creepy crawlies and everything in-between


----------



## Grojaks (Aug 31, 2021)

Anyone running the Bohdi Big Sure Holly Weed? On my 3rd run, popping more soon so I can pollinate for future and so I can hit it to my Strawberry Cough Bx1’s I’ve been working on


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Aug 31, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> How do you keep them so healthy, being surrounded with all that brush and tall grass. Where are the creepy crawlies and everything in-between


He predatory frog seems to be doing work!


----------



## YardG (Aug 31, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I’m really interested in hearing a final report on these. I think I’m going to try them indoors in a micro environment


Finally figured out what was going on with some of the leaves on this plant (weird brown bulleye shapes here and there)... alternia. Read up on what can be done about, sounds like not much. Will try Dr Zymes I guess.



mawasmada said:


> Ahhh yes, the usps showed on time today with a hoodie for my girl, and beans for us both!


Me too!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 31, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> How do you keep them so healthy, being surrounded with all that brush and tall grass. Where are the creepy crawlies and everything in-between


Nothing special . There are always lots of different critters on them . Like these guys 



Lots of leafhoppers , spiders , lady bugs , bees , and a bunch I have no idea what they are lol Even a few aphids . Nothing seems to bother the plants much other then a little nibble here and there. 

Cheers


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Aug 31, 2021)

I


dankbydrew said:


> If I can open a can of worms…. Hop Latent Viroid has been the buzz on the street the last couple weeks. I’ve heard numbers like if you have a clone, there’s a 30-90% chance you have it in your garden already. I’m also hearing there’s a 10 percent chance it’s passed down in seeds.
> 
> I bring this up because apparently it can pass between plants so easily as them rubbing together or using the same scissors to trim. Well, Bodhi mentions his Cali-O “dudded” out back in his potcast… Sounds like this is going to be one hell of a stir up in the industry.
> 
> ...


Used to grow Dark Heart Nursery clones exclusively.
I started running half clones/ half seeds a few years ago to split up the work load.
Two or three years ago I got some GG4 clones from DHN, along with a few others.

I gave two friends a GG4 teen and when it came time to plug them outdoors I noticed that the GG4 were really small and I put three in one mound.

The GG4 never got more than 3 feet tall and the plants collapsed about 3 weeks into flower. Branches all just collapsed.

Talked to the two friends I gave clones to and the exact same thing happened to their GG4.

All the other clones from DHN were great.

I don't trust buying clones anymore. I'm not sure what the problem was with the GG4 but all the talk of virus has scared me off for now.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Aug 31, 2021)

GreenHighlander said:


> Nothing special . There are always lots of different critters on them . Like these guys
> 
> View attachment 4976663
> 
> ...


Hate those leafhoppers. I flick them in the head with my middle finger.
Going to go torture some now seeing that.


----------



## Grojaks (Aug 31, 2021)

Oldgoat1959 said:


> I don't trust buying clones anymore. I'm not sure what the problem was with the GG4 but all the talk of virus has scared me off for now.


Yo, I’m with you, luckily I l’ve been breeding for 9 years so I have something crossed to all the great genetics that crossed my way. Not surprising I’ve not had bug issues (outside of gnats) since I started running my genetics and others from seed


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 31, 2021)

GreenHighlander said:


> Koko the Gorilla Ghani
> 
> View attachment 4976654
> 
> ...


What a cute Guardian of The Garden. And holy crap what a nice garden it is!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Aug 31, 2021)

YardG said:


> Finally figured out what was going on with some of the leaves on this plant (weird brown bulleye shapes here and there)... alternia. Read up on what can be done about, sounds like not much. Will try Dr Zymes I guess.
> Me too!


I found a Great article from Michigan State University about that plant pathogen:
https://www.canr.msu.edu/resources/alternaria


----------



## gfigs911 (Aug 31, 2021)

That's a sweet frog...

Quick update on my womo girls I have going. Saw quite a few guys mention it as a freebie a few months back so thought maybe it would be useful info.

Basically have 2 phenos out of 3 girls so far. Day 24 of 12/12. The more promising girls I think are the taller phenos. Really stretched alot. At least 3x. The other pheno has alot different structure being short and hardly stretched. Much smaller plant even though they grew up in the same setting. Decent trichs coming in already. All 3 have similar smells but the medium girl has a unique hot chocolate smell when you move her around. Like those packets of hot cocoa you add to water? Really interesting and excited for her. 

These were veged about 5 weeks in 3 gal fabric pots. Taller phenos are very heavy feeders and I'm having a hard time keeping up but they seem to be doing good so far. Enough mumbling....

Bottom right is my neroli 91 f2 that a growmie made. Back 2 are the tall phenos of womo and front left is the short pheno

Later

Edit...the front 2 are lifted up to the lights a little so it's hard to see the height difference but the back ones are quite a bit taller


----------



## jp68 (Aug 31, 2021)

gfigs911 said:


> That's a sweet frog...
> 
> Quick update on my womo girls I have going. Saw quite a few guys mention it as a freebie a few months back so thought maybe it would be useful info.
> 
> ...


The question on these is if the sweet MM side shows up or if its a funky wookie appy dom thing with not so sweet stuuf


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 31, 2021)

YardG said:


> Finally figured out what was going on with some of the leaves on this plant (weird brown bulleye shapes here and there)... alternia. Read up on what can be done about, sounds like not much. Will try Dr Zymes I guess.


Leaf fungus is the bane of my existence. I found that if i strip off all the leaves that visibly have the fungus then a foliar of foliar of neem, Dr Bronners (tablespoon of each, emulsified, per gallon of water) every four or five days for three weeks a sunset will probably do the trick in veg but I don't have any idea what to use in flower. After it looks like it's cleared up you cam back off to once every two weeks.

It's all over the place here. Before I started growing I just thought some of the leaves on the trees turned fall colors early and it was pretty. Ignorance truly is bliss.


----------



## the real mccoy (Sep 1, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Blue Tara, the one that got away.


I'm sitting on a pack.


----------



## nuskool89 (Sep 1, 2021)

F2 and spread love? 




the real mccoy said:


> I'm sitting on a pack.


----------



## ncali (Sep 1, 2021)

This is my powdered milk selection of mothers milk.













We did make f2s, sorted into the two keeper cuts and a mixed bag of the other moms. We are NOT able to send these out to the community right now, though we would like to in the future. The f2 gen needs testing first of course. 

We have an OG pheno of mothers milk running outdoors as well, but she hasn't really begun budding yet.


----------



## gfigs911 (Sep 1, 2021)

ncali said:


> This is my powdered milk selection of mothers milk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool thanks for sharing! Hoping to find a mother's milk leaner in my womos and your pics are very helpful! 

Side note I have 4 field trips going around 3 weeks in veg. All are very lanky and stretchy so far. They are under a cheapo blurple for veg but curious if anyone's grown these out...do they stay skinny and lanky?


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Sep 1, 2021)

the real mccoy said:


> I'm sitting on a pack.


I think that’s using the wrong kind of fertilizer.


----------



## redeye517 (Sep 2, 2021)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Just in case anyone here might be interested, I've just sprouted some of my Soulmate f2s, and I'll be making some f3s and S1s from the grow.
> (I havnt attempted making s1s yet, so hopefully it all goes to plan.)
> I'll be keeping a journal over at
> 
> ...


Yea id give em a goo


----------



## hillbill (Sep 2, 2021)

49 day Lazy Lightning showing a good deal of yellowing with a bit of light maroon purple. Average size plant with mid size buds which are trich covered. Buds are extremely sticky and dense. Fruit smelling with Chem backdrop today, get citrus on other days. Fussy damn plant from the start. Leaves on the narrow side.

1 Lemon Wookie v2 at 32 days is big and all in on the Lemon, strong lemon, sticky for her age. More smells than just lemon but the lemon is so loud I can’t hear anything else! Buds seem to be filling out a little and leaves are in the middle size and width.

3 Soulmate and a Cherry Queen at 20 days in and looking fine under LST bondage.

Looks like 2/4 Cherry Lotus are girls as well as 2/2 Space Monkey F2s!

4 Pinball Wizard a couple weeks from seed will get up potted to hot mix shortly.


----------



## 2seepictures (Sep 2, 2021)

Not even a week since drop and GLG is here.


----------



## nuskool89 (Sep 2, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Not even a week since drop and GLG is here.
> View attachment 4978194


Nice freebies I hope I get some puzzle piece gear just because lol


----------



## 2seepictures (Sep 2, 2021)

Can't seem to find any info on that company or the "Winter Windshield" they use, but maybe its good? I'm most excited about BT, Snuggle Funk and Beautiful Day right now. Golden Hashplant too... Cant decide. Realized I forgot to grab Soul Mate during the rush, but I guess I'm content with SunRa and Goji for now anyways.



On the topic of freebies, I saved the 4 best females from 1 1/2 pack of Sun-RA and I'm still surprised it's a freebie. Not the most potent variety I've sampled but the effects are very similar to all the Goji OGs I've tried. A high amount of variation and the smells are all very nice and different too.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Sep 2, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Can't seem to find any info on that company or the "Winter Windshield" they use, but maybe its good?


This post shows the lineage of winter windshield. Othatguy8 shares some info on the mission of his company as well.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CPipLTHhXxG/

I think I've got a pack of boosted biscotti that I received a few months ago from GLG.


----------



## 2seepictures (Sep 2, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> This post shows the lineage of winter windshield. Othatguy8 shares some info on the mission of his company as well.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Awesome thanks! They seem like good people with a good cause, although I probably won't ever get around to testing it due to so many Bodhi options now. Will probably try GSC x SSDD before any other cake / cookies type cross.


I don't want to keep flooding the thread but in order to keep post Bodhi related

Some of my favorite Sun-Ras from the most recent hunt :







All appear heavily seeded w/ Goji OG pollen so minimal (no) trim.


----------



## Coldnasty (Sep 2, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Damn, trying not to buy more seeds... must resist


How to resist this though lol


----------



## YardG (Sep 3, 2021)

If you got them as freebies don't sleep on those PNW HP x Sunshine Daydream seeds, revisiting some of last fall's harvest and ooh-wee there's some lovely tasting potent herb in that one. Why I didn't grab a pack I don't know.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Sep 3, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> This post shows the lineage of winter windshield. Othatguy8 shares some info on the mission of his company as well.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Respect to their cause. 

Despite the worthy mission, a quick spin through their IG shows they're chucking almost the same hype pollen on almost the same hype cuts as everyone else. I guess that's one way to get me to pay more attention to the Bodhi seeds in my fridge. 

Just received the Strawberry Temple, Beautiful Day, and Purple Triangle packs I couldn't ignore from JBC. Should have Saints Crossing + a couple JAWS packs showing up from GLG any day. I'm really interested in seeing the Saints Crossing compared to Superstitious.


----------



## ncali (Sep 3, 2021)

Good lord these are huge.







Looking for an artifact 1 leaf shaped male... popped 6 this first round, plan on popping more this year. Running these along some PCK IBL (only females)


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 3, 2021)

A good start for one of my space monkeys. Hope the fall goes well. Summer sucked. Still knowledge for us outdoor people. 

Fatten your girls up. winter is coming.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A good start for one of my space monkeys. Hope the fall goes well. Summer sucked. Still knowledge for us outdoor people.
> 
> Fatten your girls up. winter is coming.
> 
> View attachment 4978695


What happened to the outdoors??

My Space Monkeys, all four girls, hated the guano tea I fed them.
Four other strains absolutely thrived on it.
They recovered after 8 hours watering, (overnight) one gph drip put on each 3 gallon airpot.
But, within a week hemp aphids appeared on the SMs and no others.

Lite depped two, gave away one, and the last is outside fs. The litedep thin leafed Space Monkey kept recurring with aphids. The others haven't.
The outdoor FSeason SMonkey is small but healthy, smells real nice in flower


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 3, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Respect to their cause.
> 
> Despite the worthy mission, a quick spin through their IG shows they're chucking almost the same hype pollen on almost the same hype cuts as everyone else. I guess that's one way to get me to pay more attention to the Bodhi seeds in my fridge.
> 
> Just received the Strawberry Temple, Beautiful Day, and Purple Triangle packs I couldn't ignore from JBC. Should have Saints Crossing + a couple JAWS packs showing up from GLG any day. I'm really interested in seeing the Saints Crossing compared to Superstitious.


Pop the seeds and post some pics, stop trying to larp as a moderator of the Bodhi thread.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Sep 3, 2021)

One of the slower growing phenos of heavenly hashplant. Flavor and potency made up for it.


----------



## sadboy92 (Sep 3, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Respect to their cause.
> 
> Despite the worthy mission, a quick spin through their IG shows they're chucking almost the same hype pollen on almost the same hype cuts as everyone else. I guess that's one way to get me to pay more attention to the Bodhi seeds in my fridge.
> 
> Just received the Strawberry Temple, Beautiful Day, and Purple Triangle packs I couldn't ignore from JBC. Should have Saints Crossing + a couple JAWS packs showing up from GLG any day. I'm really interested in seeing the Saints Crossing compared to Superstitious.


I used to be dubious of SM crosses after hearing about issues with structural integrity etc, but B just keeps putting em out
page 2308 lists a bunch of SM testers that are probably still in the pipeline
grabbed a Beautiful Day because who wouldn't want to try something with that name?


----------



## dankbydrew (Sep 3, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Pop the seeds and post some pics, stop trying to larp as a moderator of the Bodhi thread.


Hahahaha, ain’t that the pot calling the kettle black. Hilarious.

Having a tough time deciding what to pop next from B. Think I’ve settled on checking out Solo’s Stash ( HPK x SL), but Stardawg Guava x SSDD is also tempting me. Goji f2, Laughing Lemon, Time Bandit, and Bandaid Haze right behind those.


----------



## sadboy92 (Sep 3, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Hahahaha, ain’t that the pot calling the kettle black. Hilarious.
> 
> Having a tough time deciding what to pop next from B. Think I’ve settled on checking out Solo’s Stash ( HPK x SL), but Stardawg Guava x SSDD is also tempting me. Goji f2, Laughing Lemon, Time Bandit, and Bandaid Haze right behind those.


no wrong choice!!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 3, 2021)

Oldgoat1959 said:


> What happened to the outdoors??
> 
> My Space Monkeys, all four girls, hated the guano tea I fed them.
> Four other strains absolutely thrived on it.
> ...


The 4H club. Heat, humidity, health and hospital. Most humor I can put on it. LOL. PM was most people's issue around here. I avoided by very limited watering and high airflow in a closed greenhouse.


----------



## ncali (Sep 3, 2021)

Maybe I can ask this information here.

I am asking about Bandaid haze, anyone out there have the #7 cut that has pics of the leaves/plant out of flower?

This is a male I'm keeping around for the future, an ix3 from DocD.













Three of his sisters are flowering. I am interesting in selecting towards males that resemble Bodhi's a5/Thai male side of the genetics used to make the original Bandaid haze cross.


----------



## bongrip101 (Sep 3, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Hahahaha, ain’t that the pot calling the kettle black. Hilarious.


Post some grow pics was my point  all the other shit is just noise


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The 4H club. Heat, humidity, health and hospital. Most humor I can put on it. LOL. PM was most people's issue around here. I avoided by very limited watering and high airflow in a closed greenhouse.


Sorry to hear that, thought maybe it was SM specific.
I'm in El Dorado County.
Fire started nearby but wind shot it East to South Lake Tahoe.
Smokey but not complaining, glad to still be here.


----------



## poonoodle (Sep 3, 2021)

Got my haul in today. And already have a Black Triangle, Golden HP, and Saints Crossing in wet paper towels.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 3, 2021)

Got some netting up and fed them yesterday.

Space Monkey, Soulmate wide leaf, Soulmate Narrow l


----------



## YardG (Sep 3, 2021)

Hard to follow that up, just a lower on my one Snow Monkey... can't seem to take a very good shot of the whole thing.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 3, 2021)

These are Ancient Og backcrosses.


----------



## Greyseer (Sep 3, 2021)

My one outdoor Garfunkel.



She's grown shaped like a chalice all on her own. Putting off smells of musk cologne and overripe melon at the moment. 

I overwatered the hell out of this thing due to operator error on my drip system timer. As you can see the other two plants hate me too. I probably hurt yield and quality but the plant is just plowing through it. 



A shot of a Grandmas Hashplant F2/bagseed seedling I'm hoping is a female.



Consider this an endorsement that, so far, 88g13/hp crosses are beginner friendly to grow. I've had vigorous healthy plants from every seed I've popped.

As a side question, does anyone know if there will be another run of Chem Kesey? Or anyone who made F2s? 

I could always get the hashplant D or 4 but the 91 is really what I was wishing for.


----------



## Greyseer (Sep 3, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 49 day Lazy Lightning


Hey hillbill, I got some of these as my freebies and was wondering what issues you had and what you had to do to appease them? I've got a hankering for some high quality headband and was hoping these would do the deed as long as I keep them comfy. Any tips?


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 3, 2021)

Greyseer said:


> My one outdoor
> 
> I overwatered the hell out of this thing due to operator error on my drip system timer. As you can see the other two plants hate me too.
> _-----------------
> ...


----------



## Greyseer (Sep 3, 2021)

Oldgoat1959 said:


> watering stuff...


Same situation here, different cause. Apparently my hose timer I have to trigger a watering to change the frequency or length of the watering even if the knobs are set to something else.

So I thought I set it to water less but it was still watering too much too often during some cool weather and a rainstorm.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 3, 2021)

Greyseer said:


> Hey hillbill, I got some of these as my freebies and was wondering what issues you had and what you had to do to appease them? I've got a hankering for some high quality headband and was hoping these would do the deed as long as I keep them comfy. Any tips?


Mine didn’t make great roots and were slow in veg. Mine haven’t been big yielding and they are just fussy and demand sulfur and calcium late. 
This one is white with trichs and smells of ripe grapefruit and pineapple


----------



## CWF (Sep 3, 2021)

I have never grown Bohdi gear - but - I just got 10 packs of it today, and a shit-load of freebies from GLG. GLG is indeed GTG in my book. I will not sully this thread again until I have pics of something nice growing. Got Saint's Crossing, Beautiful Day, Silver Sunshine, Red Eye Jedi, and Space Monkey, plus 5 other packs including babylon buster, and some others I want to try. Like big T said: Ahl be back.


----------



## 2seepictures (Sep 3, 2021)

CWF said:


> I have never grown Bohdi gear - but - I just got 10 packs of it today, and a shit-load of freebies from GLG. GLG is indeed GTG in my book. I will not sully this thread again until I have pics of something nice growing. Got Saint's Crossing, Beautiful Day, Silver Sunshine, Red Eye Jedi, and Space Monkey, plus 5 other packs including babylon buster, and some others I want to try. Like big T said: Ahl be back.


Looks like some awesome varieties to get started with. I've only tried Space Monkey from that list and there are some very impressive phenos to be found. It should be pointed out that a carbon filter is highly recommended for any Wookie 15 cross (Space Monkey). Extreme smell, potency and trichome production. What other freebies did you choose other than Babylon Buster?


----------



## CWF (Sep 3, 2021)

Herbaria Bushman F2, Snow Monkey, Mango Biche x Kashmir, and Lavender Jack. Seemed like good choices at the time, based on what was available. I will roll the dice and pop something next for indoor in a couple months, but a couple of the more sativa side are intended for outdoor 22 guerrilla in the sunny sud profundo. Wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more. Still very frowned on around here...


----------



## hillbill (Sep 4, 2021)

Been messing with Wookie 15 derivatives for some time.

Now I run a scrubber in the tent or room as well as my exhaust filter.


----------



## poonoodle (Sep 4, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Been messing with Wookie 15 derivatives for some time.
> 
> Now I run a scrubber in the tent or room as well as my exhaust filter.


 You ever see Chewbacca bathe?? That’s why Wookie so stinky


----------



## Zett66 (Sep 4, 2021)

Terpenado F2 smelled like intense strawberrys and also dumpster/baby diarhera when chopped down. was the good yielding pheno just like I saw in the F1s. Ran this one 9 full weeks will let the other pheno from the F2s go another week


----------



## Boosky (Sep 4, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Hahahaha, ain’t that the pot calling the kettle black. Hilarious.
> 
> Having a tough time deciding what to pop next from B. Think I’ve settled on checking out Solo’s Stash ( HPK x SL), but Stardawg Guava x SSDD is also tempting me. Goji f2, Laughing Lemon, Time Bandit, and Bandaid Haze right behind those.


Solo's Stash! Everything I've grown with HPK is a winner. I don't venture out much of the three or four breeders I use on the regular but have been looking towards @strayfox gear and the work he's done with HPK, also looking at Lucky Dog seeds(expensive) cause I love me some Chem. Bodhi wise I am about to pull down Black Triangle, Cougar Milk and Secret Chief. Speaking of HPK when these come out i have Hollyweed in next and am super excited. Great structure, topped well and lots of nodes, in veg, we'll see what she does in flower. I had a Cougar Milk that stretched 3x and nodes spacing was was 6 inches apart after topping a couple times, it was a bush when it went into flower. I kept it anyway in case its special. I only grow for the wife and I so yield isn't as important as some folks on here. This run was my first attempt at coco/perlite only mix and my first time back to hydroponics since 2010. If they taste half as good as they look I'll be happy. Very impressed with coco so far but final cured product will tell the final tale. Sorry for rambling, excited about this run after seeing them a just little bit ago.


----------



## Greyseer (Sep 4, 2021)

Anyone know if the Topanga Pure Kush in the new Beautiful Day is the same Pure Kush I see in his other strains? Or is this a different mom?


----------



## Uppermidwestperson (Sep 4, 2021)

YardG said:


> If you got them as freebies don't sleep on those PNW HP x Sunshine Daydream seeds, revisiting some of last fall's harvest and ooh-wee there's some lovely tasting potent herb in that one. Why I didn't grab a pack I don't know.


Haven't seen any for sale recently but BDSC has them listed as available freebies. Hoping to snag some when they get new stock of Bodhi gear.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 4, 2021)

Dropped off a Space Monkey, 60 gallon airpot, cage and ingredients of my soul mix first of June to a friend's house.
Topped once and water only.


----------



## YardG (Sep 4, 2021)

Uppermidwestperson said:


> Haven't seen any for sale recently but BDSC has them listed as available freebies. Hoping to snag some when they get new stock of Bodhi gear.


Were they ever available for sale? I rarely ever look at any banks other than GLG, and they only had them as freebies.


----------



## dankbydrew (Sep 4, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Solo's Stash! Everything I've grown with HPK is a winner. I don't venture out much of the three or four breeders I use on the regular but have been looking towards @strayfox gear and the work he's done with HPK, also looking at Lucky Dog seeds(expensive) cause I love me some Chem. Bodhi wise I am about to pull down Black Triangle, Cougar Milk and Secret Chief. Speaking of HPK when these come out i have Hollyweed in next and am super excited. Great structure, topped well and lots of nodes, in veg, we'll see what she does in flower. I had a Cougar Milk that stretched 3x and nodes spacing was was 6 inches apart after topping a couple times, it was a bush when it went into flower. I kept it anyway in case its special. I only grow for the wife and I so yield isn't as important as some folks on here. This run was my first attempt at coco/perlite only mix and my first time back to hydroponics since 2010. If they taste half as good as they look I'll be happy. Very impressed with coco so far but final cured product will tell the final tale. Sorry for rambling, excited about this run after seeing them a just little bit ago.


Thanks for the nudge, hoping the Snow Lotus will add a little sativa mind magic to the mix. If you’re not thrilled with the flavor this round, maybe try adding some microbes next time. I’m hearing “microbe poop makes terpenes.” Fish Brew is next level.


----------



## sadboy92 (Sep 4, 2021)

YardG said:


> Were they ever available for sale? I rarely ever look at any banks other than GLG, and they only had them as freebies.


I don't think so. JBC had them as freebies too iirc


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 4, 2021)

An outdoor mix that Bodhi's Goji Og, Sunshine Day Dream, Sky Lotus, Prayer Tower, Twin Flame, White Lotus, Lemon HashPlant and Black Triangle all seemed to like.

Can't find the backorder receipt, but it was Stutzman Composted Chicken Manure, I only ammended 2 bags per yard, Rock Phosphate f2101at 2 1/2 lbs per yard, Oyster Shell Lime f1850 also 2 1/2 lbs per yard.

This was all mixed to used soil last year to fill the 800 and 1000 gallon pots that the Soulmates are in.



Peaceful Valley receipt and catalog codes.


----------



## dankbydrew (Sep 4, 2021)

Just relistened to the PotCast episodes for some inspiration. What a cool dude and an amazing interview. For better or for worse, Bodhi mentions his Cali-O, Chem1, and Appalachia had "dudded." Had some cuts that had some of his Cali-O deep in them do some weird viney thing, got me wondering if it's my soil or what. Kind of looks like the zkittlez cut I got and is now in my compost. Lol.


----------



## copkilller (Sep 4, 2021)

So i watched Leighton Morrison "horizonal soil system" video and i decided to do some of what he says, i couldn't gather all the materials he has, i did two out of four 65gal pots with the E horizon he's talking about: a bunch of gravel covered in sand and compacted down with water, then he says: you could just throw supersoil on top of that, but there's more to this that i didn't do

2 kinds of Vigoro gravel mixed together from home depot


decomposed granite from home depot, compacted and watered in the gravel


BuildAsoil oly mountain compost living soil


and life is starting!


i'm probably going to grow 4 or 8 plants from clones, old soul #6 (eucalyptus pine), old soul #7 (peanut butter pine), bradon's blood #1 (88g13hp leaner) and garlic bread by "bread by 42" freebie that turned out awesome

I had a very nasty bulb mite infestation in my old soil, i threw away pretty much everything that the infested soil ever touched, i tried to clean and seal everything as much as i can, i added hypoaspis miles that's supposed to be a predator bug to bulb mites, i don't know what else to do really but hope the infestation doesn't happen again and i ruin all this soil, it was a good investment so if anyone has preventative methods they know of to prevent soil bugs or bulb mites specifically, i'm all ears!


----------



## 2seepictures (Sep 4, 2021)

copkilller said:


> I had a very nasty bulb mite infestation in my old soil, i threw away pretty much everything that the infested soil ever touched, i tried to clean and seal everything as much as i can, i added hypoaspis miles that's supposed to be a predator bug to bulb mites, i don't know what else to do really but hope the infestation doesn't happen again and i ruin all this soil, it was a good investment so if anyone has preventative methods they know of to prevent soil bugs or bulb mites specifically, i'm all ears!


Just wanted to throw this out there in case you weren't aware : (Stratiolaelaps scimitus Womersley) Hypoaspis Miles that you order usually come packed in a bran & vermiculte mix that contains Tyrophagus Putrescentiae as a food source. This mold mite looks visually very similar to bulb mites to the naked eye, though where they are and what they're consuming is a good indicator of pest status I suppose. I'd definitely expect a diversity of soil mites when using large containers of living soil with companion plants / cover crops / mulches, which is nothing to worry about. Avoiding extremes in watering and top dressing is probably the best thing you can do to prevent problems with population imbalances. Nematodes, Rove Beetles and Hypoaspis would all be decent introductions for general pest control. Home-made vermicompost or compost will likely contain a diversity of mites that include many predators to add another layer of defense.


I can say for sure from experience that either bulb or mold mites will decimate a seedling before the cotyledon emerges. Just something to keep in mind with expensive and rare seeds. Not sure which it was because I don't have the entomology background to confidently distinguish and identify mites that look so similar. Both mites I believe have a kind of symbiotic relationship with fungus gnats and even can hitch a ride in on them.

Hypoaspis Miles & Tyrophagus Putrescentiae + a quality control sheet that might be interesting.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 4, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Just Lovely! Did you get pain relief or relaxing muscles or CBD medical benefits? Thanks!


Very late reply sorry. I’ve smoke tested 5 of them. Im in a red state so no testing capability but one or two of them do seem to have some qualities that I would say are medicinal. Very relaxing day at the beach kind of smoke. Old school smell immediately took me back to my childhood smelling my uncles toking in the basement. There are definitely some nice phenos to be found


----------



## Pupelle (Sep 4, 2021)

Juicy Fruit Thai x Snow Lotus. A pretty rare one.

Makes you wanna dance. Intense. Really unique, euphoric. Terps remind me of going into an elevator at a doctors office building, plus a really dry sugar type of thing going on, some classic snowlotus terps and passes on more bubblegum in its progeny.


----------



## ncali (Sep 5, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> View attachment 4979826
> Juicy Fruit Thai x Snow Lotus. A pretty rare one.
> 
> Makes you wanna dance. Intense. Really unique, euphoric. Terps remind me of going into an elevator at a doctors office building, plus a really dry sugar type of thing going on, some classic snowlotus terps and passes on more bubblegum in its progeny.


JFTL!!! One of the first I grew from BMan. She wasnt the high potency of other strains, but smell and effect were nice. Have many of her in crosses and f2. We had one that made reaaaaaally nice full melt bubble hash. 

What a great line, thanks for sharing dude


----------



## raggyb (Sep 5, 2021)

from memory soulmate smells and tastes of fancy lavender soap. body and mind. starts strong and can be antsy, went slow to get past, taste / feel good like sativa brown and perfumy. Tester vvv


----------



## copkilller (Sep 5, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Just wanted to throw this out there in case you weren't aware : (Stratiolaelaps scimitus Womersley) Hypoaspis Miles that you order usually come packed in a bran & vermiculte mix that contains Tyrophagus Putrescentiae as a food source. This mold mite looks visually very similar to bulb mites to the naked eye, though where they are and what they're consuming is a good indicator of pest status I suppose. I'd definitely expect a diversity of soil mites when using large containers of living soil with companion plants / cover crops / mulches, which is nothing to worry about. Avoiding extremes in watering and top dressing is probably the best thing you can do to prevent problems with population imbalances. Nematodes, Rove Beetles and Hypoaspis would all be decent introductions for general pest control. Home-made vermicompost or compost will likely contain a diversity of mites that include many predators to add another layer of defense.
> 
> 
> I can say for sure from experience that either bulb or mold mites will decimate a seedling before the cotyledon emerges. Just something to keep in mind with expensive and rare seeds. Not sure which it was because I don't have the entomology background to confidently distinguish and identify mites that look so similar. Both mites I believe have a kind of symbiotic relationship with fungus gnats and even can hitch a ride in on them.
> ...


i have noticed that, i thought they were adults and babies, good to know!


----------



## dankbydrew (Sep 5, 2021)

Super Silver Hashplant is that good, good from yesteryears. Have been having a really tough time putting my finger on the smell… well, it’s catpiss. Real pungent. Tastes absolutely amazing vaped though. Dank herbal goodness. Instinctively started head bobbing to Gangstarr while my body and mind turn to liquid. Unfortunately prone to PM, but fuck it. Definitely going to be popping more F2’s or I think I may check out SSHP x Eden Transmission. Should be a beautiful matchup from my layman’s perspective.

edit: 11 SSHP x ET seeds wet.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 6, 2021)

Hoping for that Super Silver Haze magic in my Pinball Wizard which just now we’re up potted into “warm” mix. These are trying to get bushy already even when they are still small. Leaves are a little either way from mid width and also leaves on each are a bit different from each other.

Wobbled my brother-in-law yesterday with some curing Bing!


----------



## Zett66 (Sep 6, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Hoping for that Super Silver Haze magic in my Pinball Wizard which just now we’re up potted into “warm” mix. These are trying to get bushy already even when they are still small. Leaves are a little either way from mid width and also leaves on each are a bit different from each other.
> 
> Wobbled my brother-in-law yesterday with some curing Bing!





dankbydrew said:


> Super Silver Hashplant is that good, good from yesteryears. Have been having a really tough time putting my finger on the smell… well, it’s catpiss. Real pungent. Tastes absolutely amazing vaped though. Dank herbal goodness. Instinctively started head bobbing to Gangstarr while my body and mind turn to liquid. Unfortunately prone to PM, but fuck it. Definitely going to be popping more F2’s or I think I may check out SSHP x Eden Transmission. Should be a beautiful matchup from my layman’s perspective.
> 
> edit: 11 SSHP x ET seeds wet.


Thats awesome. I plan on growing out my packs of Pinball Wizzard and Silver Sunshine next year after the next 2 cycles. SSH is one of the very best Sativas IMO....Dutch coffeeshop staple along with White Wodow and Amazia Haze. So glad I was able to at least get a crossing of one of these from Bodhi


----------



## Cutkeeper (Sep 6, 2021)

Heavenly Hashplant


----------



## Gekokujo (Sep 6, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Hoping for that Super Silver Haze magic in my Pinball Wizard which just now we’re up potted into “warm” mix. These are trying to get bushy already even when they are still small. Leaves are a little either way from mid width and also leaves on each are a bit different from each other.
> 
> Wobbled my brother-in-law yesterday with some curing Bing!


Whats your take on Bing after a few runs? any cherry smells yet or just a spicy smell? (apologies if you said, I did try and search)

I took your recommendations and grabbed Soul Mate as well. Looking forward to that one.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 6, 2021)

Sometimes Cherry but not always. At the very least, they reek of Berry jelly all the way to old Black Cherry pipe tobacco. Decent siz and very powerful, some have had audio and visual effects. Make sure carbon filters are ready!


----------



## Gekokujo (Sep 6, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Sometimes Cherry but not always. At the very least, they reek of Berry jelly all the way to old Black Cherry pipe tobacco. Decent siz and very powerful, some have had audio and visual effects. Make sure carbon filters are ready!


Thanks, pretty excited for these then, they sound appealing!


----------



## DankDonut (Sep 7, 2021)

Hey guys this might not be the place. If not can you tell me where to. Im trying to get rid of some bodhi packs. 2 ssh/g1388hashplant. 1 mango hashplant. Black razz.. uplift.. snowflightguava.. ive got bad dawg freebies too. My nephew died a couple days ago, trying to get a little bit for the funeral.


----------



## DankDonut (Sep 7, 2021)

Id like to keep the healing hashplant, but I have more packs if anyone is interested.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 7, 2021)

To whomever shared the clear solo in a red solo trick. Thank you! This buds for you. It’s completely changed how I water my seedlings.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Sep 7, 2021)

WindyCityKush said:


> Very late reply sorry. I’ve smoke tested 5 of them. Im in a red state so no testing capability but one or two of them do seem to have some qualities that I would say are medicinal. Very relaxing day at the beach kind of smoke. Old school smell immediately took me back to my childhood smelling my uncles toking in the basement. There are definitely some nice phenos to be found


BTW this was for Good Medicine F2 made by Nu-Be. I forgot to mention the strain, lol.


----------



## budlover44 (Sep 8, 2021)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I'll have some Goji
> 
> I'll be sharing some F2 flower shots soon - within another week or so. They're in the middle of their 14 day hang dry right now.


Curious as to temp and RH you use for your cure?


----------



## Coldnasty (Sep 9, 2021)

MustangStudFarm said:


> The soil agronomist that I hired HATES the stuff, he said that he has clients that have failed for heavy metal(arsenic) in their bud. Kelp doesn't even raise micronutrient levels like "Bro Science" suggests. I started using my left over kelp as lawn fertilizer lol. Before I hired an agronomist, I was using Soil Savvy test kits from Amazon. I would get soil tests back that would show that I was very low in Mn, Zn, Cu, and B. I used kelp pretty heavy handed and retested. Sodium would go through the roof while K, Cu, and Fe would get a slight bump but I was mostly dealing with a Mn def and all of these natural inputs wasn't helping. Greensand worked the best, but it's also contaminated with lead. By the time that I was using enough rock dust, I would start getting toxic levels of containments but I'm mostly looking at kelp and azomite. I still use basalt and greensand, but not nearly at the rate that I was using before, which was around 2cups/Cu.ft(heavy handed). Anyways, I started using a lot more sulfates for my micronutrients and things are starting to work out a lot better. Before, I was using TM-7/Big-6 but wasn't really having any luck. Again, by the time that I got enough Mn in my soil, the other elements were getting out of balance. So, using Mn sulfate in my water has been a game changer for me. Hiring the soil agronomist helped me dial in my "Base saturation ratio" which I was badly over-looking and I was hyper-focused on micronutrients, but I still wasn't doing it correctly... Sorry to be so long winded, but the moral of the story is that I was using kelp to raise micronutrients, but it wasn't even doing that. Rock dust wasn't any help either with trace minerals. Getting soil tests and hiring an agronomist to help me with a soil Rx has been a game changer. I just wish that someone would have told me about this 10yrs ago, I always have to figure stuff out the hard way. The organic section wasn't much help, because most of my theories go against "Bro Science" and I was getting ridiculed for not following suit and going against the grain. However, I was watching "Future Cannabis Project" on youtube and the agronomist that I ended up hiring talked about this exact problem on the pod and I knew that I found the right guy. I feel selfish that I don't want to share his name, but I promised him that I would spread word of how he has helped me. They start talking about kelp and rock dust just before the 1hr mark, like 58min or so.


Interesting, reading through this thread for info on some things I’m gonna run and I didn’t know this. Ive heard Kelp could cause other issues with testing like sodium or whatnot but I’m just a hobby gardener. Thanks for the link!


----------



## copkilller (Sep 9, 2021)

Old Soul no cure, eucalyptus pine mint, it's the "greenest" flavor ever


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2021)

We like that Old Soul on my hill


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Sep 10, 2021)

Anyone grow out Strawberry Lotus or Banana Punch x 88G13HP? Really want a Strawberry Sativa leaner for Strawberry Lotus


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2021)

Related, got a Space Monkey F2 at 16 day onflower time that has sugar leaves almost white with trichs. Never seen so much frost on anything so early, ever.

Babylon Buster in the old Vapor Genie Aluminum for morning punch! Hard hitting and no couchlock Dread Bread x 88G13HP. Not your typical cross with that daddy!

Recommend


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 10, 2021)

Chem91 x SSDD - coming in frosty smells amazing can’t pinpoint yet. Def like this more than the HAOG x SSDD I grew last year.

Skunk Hashplant - does not have roadkill skunk smell to be clear. But DOES have a fucking amazing old school ganja smell. Andis a frost monster.

Jager Hashplant - almost similar in bud structure as the skunk Hp but with less frost and more of a rottenfruit smell hard to pin point. Beautiful fucking plant though I love the structure on her.

lemon lassi - starting to get frosty didn’t stretch much has a nice sharp smell I can’t pinpoint at this time. Kind of sharp dough with a faint lemon in the backend. I’ll come back to that lol.

laughing lemon - I love this plant. Has a lemon spice smell. Not super frosty yet but still have a full month to go.

the last pic that’s unlabeled is just because I have to let everyone know how insanely intoxicating this fruit wine citrus sangria smell hasbeen since VEG! it’s (Mendo Purp 54 x Forbidden fruit) by CSI Humboldt.

just FYI I grow for fun for myself. I don’t give a shit about SOP and PH pens whatever the fuck.I justreuse soil from my farm and re amend with my own livestock shit and conpost.Replant cover crops chop and drop then inoculate with whatever I can find around me before planting. Lots of moldy hay, grass clippings, and cow/goat/sheep shit top dress throughout the season. Water with a basic hose filter from the well. Can’t wait to update at harvest and then a smoke report.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2021)

Just hit 1 Soulmate as well as 1 Cherry Queen with Chery Queen pollen!


----------



## copkilller (Sep 10, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Chem91 x SSDD - coming in frosty smells amazing can’t pinpoint yet. Def like this more than the HAOG x SSDD I grew last year.
> 
> Skunk Hashplant - does not have roadkill skunk smell to be clear. But DOES have a fucking amazing old school ganja smell. Andis a frost monster.
> 
> ...


i like your style dude (sam elliot voice)

i love forbidden fruit, the flavor is so different, i given up hope on finding seeds, mental note on that strain and breeder


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 10, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> BTW this was for Good Medicine F2 made by Nu-Be. I forgot to mention the strain, lol.


Sorry I’ve been absent to respond but I’ve linked a current smoke report regarding those Good Medicine F2 by @Nu-Be . Some nice stuff to be found


----------



## Cutkeeper (Sep 10, 2021)

copkilller said:


> i love forbidden fruit, the flavor is so different, i given up hope on finding seeds, mental note on that strain and breeder


I have a solfire cross of forbidden fruit x GBOG. Will have to move it up my list after golden hashplant and dla15


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 10, 2021)

So umm I was very stoned off the Good Medicine F2 #13 earlier and forgot to post the actual link Good Medicine F2 Smoke Reports


----------



## gringocook (Sep 11, 2021)

Laughing Lemon at sunrise. This is one was planted out later after the summer solstice, native soil. Has a great natural lemon smell right now!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 11, 2021)

So my S1 of a monster Dream Lotus pheno was up-potted a topped a week ago and is growing nicely. Had some retarded looking leaves in early growth but is looking normal now. Stem rub is sweet and musty like the plant she came off of. Really interested in this unplanned 'experiment'.


----------



## dankbydrew (Sep 11, 2021)

Wow, Eden Transmission is wild. Just vaped a tiny bit and it's full body eurphoria with a clear mind and a pounding heart. Oof. All sorts of smells when I sniff it from herbal sandalwood to OG. Did anyone else manage to snag a pack?? I'm so glad I kept a male around to play with. Just got a thriving OG cut too...


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 12, 2021)

Laying out winter plans, I have a pack of DLA 8 that I am considering for a spot. Anyone run them? Doesn't seem to be a ton out there about them and they were not many restocks from what I remember. Not sure if that was due to not being liked or a issue with the "Pure Vintage Afghan" mom. Anyways, any one have experience with them?


----------



## sadboy92 (Sep 12, 2021)

Previous commentary on this thread gave me the impression that Pirate Sweat was a pheno of DLA2. Thoughts?


----------



## 2seepictures (Sep 12, 2021)

A few underdeveloped and immature seeds. Hoping the lighter colored ones are mature enough to pop. Time will tell..

SSDD x Goji OG




sadboy92 said:


> Previous commentary on this thread gave me the impression that Pirate Sweat was a pheno of DLA2. Thoughts?


I think DLA2 may contain that mom (black afghani) x 88g13hp, so pirate sweat most likely just different dad? At least that's what a search engine suggests


----------



## Zett66 (Sep 12, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> A few underdeveloped and immature seeds. Hoping the lighter colored ones are mature enough to pop. Time will tell..
> 
> SSDD x Goji OG
> View attachment 4985816
> ...


those look great. if in doubt just squeeze the seed with your thumb. if you can easily crush them they are no good


----------



## copkilller (Sep 12, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> A few underdeveloped and immature seeds. Hoping the lighter colored ones are mature enough to pop. Time will tell..
> 
> SSDD x Goji OG
> View attachment 4985816


sounds like a fire fire fire cross


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 12, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> A few underdeveloped and immature seeds. Hoping the lighter colored ones are mature enough to pop. Time will tell..
> 
> SSDD x Goji OG
> View attachment 4985816


 Rdy to test when ur rdy


----------



## keiserrott (Sep 12, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> View attachment 4981964
> To whomever shared the clear solo in a red solo trick. Thank you! This buds for you. It’s completely changed how I water my seedlings.


Cheers!


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 12, 2021)

It's been a minute since I have posted anything. Needed to shut down for a good long while and after much thought I decided on running one of the SSDD packs I had. I have done a few SSDD crosses but not the original.


----------



## nuskool89 (Sep 12, 2021)

HamNEggs said:


> It's been a minute since I have posted anything. Needed to shut down for a good long while and after much thought I decided on running one of the SSDD packs I had. I have done a few SSDD crosses but not the original.
> View attachment 4985987


Any chance you’re making f2 seeds?


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 13, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Any chance you’re making f2 seeds?


That's the plan. I will combine all the male pollen and put that to a few branches of each girl that shows up. Lets hope for a good mix of the two.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 13, 2021)

I have noticed some Thripe activity on one of my Peach Hp. The damage is not bad but they are present. I am on day 32 of flower. Is it too late to spray them down with green cleaner, dr Zymes or some other IPM?


----------



## Cutkeeper (Sep 13, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> I have noticed some Thripe activity on one of my Peach Hp. The damage is not bad but they are present. I am on day 32 of flower. Is it too late to spray them down with green cleaner, dr Zymes or some other IPM?


You could try beneficials. Green lacewing larvae would explore your canopy. Not sure how everyone feels about ipm in flower here but I stay away from any sprays in flower and stick to microbial/ essential oils in veg. Really sorry your dealing with that.


----------



## dankbydrew (Sep 13, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> I have noticed some Thripe activity on one of my Peach Hp. The damage is not bad but they are present. I am on day 32 of flower. Is it too late to spray them down with green cleaner, dr Zymes or some other IPM?


Better now than later when it's worse. Lost Coast is good stuff too.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 13, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> I have noticed some Thripe activity on one of my Peach Hp. The damage is not bad but they are present. I am on day 32 of flower. Is it too late to spray them down with green cleaner, dr Zymes or some other IPM?


I use Lost Coast Plant Therapy and you can spray in flower. According to their documentation you could spray on the day of harvest, but I've never pushed it that far... but the half life is only a few hours under your lights so it's essentially completely broken down by the next day (which is why they advise to spray during lights off... it's not because it will burn your plants, it's because the lights make it less effective.) 

For thrips I've had the most success recently combining that spray with the Athena IPM as a root drench and sticky traps for the fliers. The tricky part with thrips is all the different life stages require different approaches for elimination. If you just knock out the ones crawling on the plants the adults can still lay more eggs and even if they don't there could already be eggs or larvae in the medium


----------



## GreenTools (Sep 13, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> I have noticed some Thripe activity on one of my Peach Hp. The damage is not bad but they are present. I am on day 32 of flower. Is it too late to spray them down with green cleaner, dr Zymes or some other IPM?


You can use capt jacks deadbug brew....


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2021)

Lost coast uses essential oil, if buds are formed you don’t want those on there. Captain Jack’s uses spinosad which is organic and all but again, not after bud set, neurological damage can occur in humans from that. Just about the only thing you can put safely is acidic/alkaline ph’d water. Alternate between acidic and alkaline sprays will disrupt the lifecycle enough to slap the finish line if you stay on it.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 13, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Lost coast uses essential oil, if buds are formed you don’t want those on there. Captain Jack’s uses spinosad which is organic and all but again, not after bud set, neurological damage can occur in humans from that. Just about the only thing you can put safely is acidic/alkaline ph’d water. Alternate between acidic and alkaline sprays will disrupt the lifecycle enough to slap the finish line if you stay on it.


Thank you @colocowboy I’ll give it a go. Here are said Peach HP at 28 days. Both of these lean towards the 88g13 side.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Thank you @colocowboy I’ll give it a go. Here are said Peach HP at 28 days. Both of these lean towards the 88g13 side.
> View attachment 4986524View attachment 4986525


Hydrogen peroxide can do a descent knockdown but don’t go above 5% as it can burn foliage.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Hydrogen peroxide can do a descent knockdown but don’t go above 5% as it can burn foliage.


You forgot to say lay the plant down and spray under the leaves. Also filter your air sterilize your tent and room. PM is a fungus. Spores are already prevalent.


----------



## XtraGood (Sep 13, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> acidic/alkaline ph’d water


Have any ph numbers to shoot for when making these?


----------



## dankbydrew (Sep 13, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> I have noticed some Thripe activity on one of my Peach Hp. The damage is not bad but they are present. I am on day 32 of flower. Is it too late to spray them down with green cleaner, dr Zymes or some other IPM?


If you’re interested, Mr. Bob Hemphill goes into this exact situation around minute 45 on his recent Pot Cast. Great episode all the way through either way. (Spoiler: he suggests Lost Coast too, haha).

Just smoked a bit more Eden Transmission and my chest isn’t thumping like vaping it. Definitely a bit more stoney, but able to get shit done. Really interesting combination between the Vietnamese and the Afghani for sure. Seems to induce a nice flow state. I wish I had more space and time to plant more seeds.


----------



## Sergey_snow (Sep 14, 2021)

I spray my plant with voodoo juice and goodbye fungus


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 14, 2021)

XtraGood said:


> Have any ph numbers to shoot for when making these?


2% on the low and 9%+ on the high


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You forgot to say lay the plant down and spray under the leaves. Also filter your air sterilize your tent and room. PM is a fungus. Spores are already prevalent.


I was referencing as a mild insecticide, I assume folks know how to make an application or look for clarification. Not feeling like I’m running a helpline, just offering some things that worked for me.


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 14, 2021)

Rivendell said:


> Laying out winter plans, I have a pack of DLA 8 that I am considering for a spot. Anyone run them? Doesn't seem to be a ton out there about them and they were not many restocks from what I remember. Not sure if that was due to not being liked or a issue with the "Pure Vintage Afghan" mom. Anyways, any one have experience with them?


I posted this a couple pages back, Not sure if it was lost in the flow of the thread or if no one has any info on DLA 8. Figured I would bump it one more time.


----------



## Tiflis (Sep 14, 2021)

Phone Home added to the collection 
Had a bit of a bad luck with recent germination attempt, none of the 4 Lemon Wookie v2 popped. Also, 2 of the Mango Lotus went south.. the other 2 that came up are nice and healthy, with longer than usual first set of leaves. Really hope I get at least one female.
On a good note, I have planted 2 of each Terpenado and Pinball Wizard


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 14, 2021)

This thread has too many pics of seed packs. Y’all need to Plant those damn things. Let’s goooooo. Anyways here’s a shot of my Jager Hashplant grown under the full Great Lakes sun. Haven’t had rain in a while just watering from my 1million foot hose lol. Flowers are HARD big ol donkey dick Spears. Smells like a slight rotten fruit/garbage mixed with that old school ganja smell which I’m assuming comes from the hashplant. Love this girl she’s been very nice to work with. I gave her a big hug this morning lots of good energy coming from the garden. Lifes better when we let things just be their genuine selves and don’t try to manipulate soo much. When she wants attention from me I give it to her but for the most part I let her mother raise her up. Much love to you all. The plants are alive and speaking to those who want to listen. Believe it and you will receive it. Xoxo PEACE PEACE PEACE , all is coming.


----------



## Zett66 (Sep 14, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Phone Home added to the collection
> Had a bit of a bad luck with recent germination attempt, none of the 4 Lemon Wookie v2 popped. Also, 2 of the Mango Lotus went south.. the other 2 that came up are nice and healthy, with longer than usual first set of leaves. Really hope I get at least one female.
> On a good note, I have planted 2 of each Terpenado and Pinball Wizard


Testing my Terpenado F2 right now. Only in the jar for 1.5 weeks but the nice dumpster/strawberry smell is still there. Puts me to sleep really good, not a daytime strain for me. Havent checked the other pheno yet, but with the F1s they all were on the indica side rather than sativa. Hope you get a female with the fluffy buds, thats my favorite Terpendao pheno.

Also testing Bad Dawg Freebie Dragon fighter soon which was 3 headed dragon (Bodhi) X Apollo 13

Hoping for some Sativa leaning, but will see


----------



## sadboy92 (Sep 14, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> This thread has too many pics of seed packs. Y’all need to Plant those damn things. Let’s goooooo.


Yeah I cringe knowing I must seem super lame just asking questions etc but I’ve thought about it very hard and I’m just not comfortable posting pics or sharing specific knowledge because reasons. It’s a huge bummer not contributing but it’s the right decision for me right now. Hope that makes sense.

not that I have any pics, knowledge, or experience growing anything but garden veggies


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 14, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Yeah I cringe knowing I must seem super lame just asking questions etc but I’ve thought about it very hard and I’m just not comfortable posting pics or sharing specific knowledge because reasons. It’s a huge bummer not contributing but it’s the right decision for me right now. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> not that I have any pics, knowledge, or experience growing anything but garden veggies


 Do whatever you want and say whatever you want I’m not here to judge. Just trying to motivate to whoever wants to hear it. Nothing but love from my end. “Ain’t no time to hate “


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 14, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> This thread has too many pics of seed packs. Y’all need to Plant those damn things. Let’s goooooo. Anyways here’s a shot of my Jager Hashplant grown under the full Great Lakes sun. Haven’t had rain in a while just watering from my 1million foot hose lol. Flowers are HARD big ol donkey dick Spears. Smells like a slight rotten fruit/garbage mixed with that old school ganja smell which I’m assuming comes from the hashplant. Love this girl she’s been very nice to work with. I gave her a big hug this morning lots of good energy coming from the garden. Lifes better when we let things just be their genuine selves and don’t try to manipulate soo much. When she wants attention from me I give it to her but for the most part I let her mother raise her up. Much love to you all. The plants are alive and speaking to those who want to listen. Believe it and you will receive it. Xoxo PEACE PEACE PEACE , all is coming.


I'm about ready to pop beans in a week or so, but I've not decided on what Bodhi to run. I think I'll have 4 openings for Bodhi this run. Been down for a while, so I'm running a few Useful fems to stock the jars.
Looking at DLA#15,
Sun Ra,
Pinball Wizard, or maybe run a few Gold Star x Snow Lotus again.
Input?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 14, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I'm about ready to pop beans in a week or so, but I've not decided on what Bodhi to run. I think I'll have 4 openings for Bodhi this run. Been down for a while, so I'm running a few Useful fems to stock the jars.
> Looking at DLA#15,
> Sun Ra,
> Pinball Wizard, or maybe run a few Gold Star x Snow Lotus again.
> Input?


Defintley run those 88g13hp crosses. I haven’t grown out sun ra yet but I do have it in the Arsenal and I’ve heard awesome things about it. Not sure what pinball Wizard is …… plant them all lol.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 14, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Do whatever you want and say whatever you want I’m not here to judge. Just trying to motivate to whoever wants to hear it. Nothing but love from my end. “Ain’t no time to hate “


I appreciate your way of motivating. I don't need some Jack Wagon telling me I'm a bad person because my bean collection is big. I spent a lot of year wishing I could buy seeds; now I do it whenever I feel I can.

Edit: the Jack Wagon I speak of thinks every been collector/hoarder is also a profiteer. I've traded even-up, traded at a personal loss, and gifted a few packs of Bodhi but never sold them and never will.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 14, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Defintley run those 88g13hp crosses. I haven’t grown out sun ra yet but I do have it in the Arsenal and I’ve heard awesome things about it. Not sure what pinball Wizard is …… plant them all lol.


Pinball Wizard is Super Silver Haze x Wookie.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 14, 2021)

Got 4 Pinball Wizard in veg topped a week ago. Leaves slightly wider than average. Look like they may get bushy.

Got a boy Sun Ra on the back deck and just confirmed a female also. F2s in the works. Other crosses also.


----------



## 2seepictures (Sep 14, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I'm about ready to pop beans in a week or so, but I've not decided on what Bodhi to run. I think I'll have 4 openings for Bodhi this run. Been down for a while, so I'm running a few Useful fems to stock the jars.
> Looking at DLA#15,
> Sun Ra,
> Pinball Wizard, or maybe run a few Gold Star x Snow Lotus again.
> Input?


Sun-Ra is great if you like a medium-high potency "sativa" dominant variety. Not the strongest variety I've had but great for work and other activities where you need to be functional. I wouldn't say it's weak but it probably won't WOW most of you with its strength. SunRa has a lot of vigor as well as a ton of variation in height and smells to sort through. Pretty much every sample was noticeably different from the few packs. For me the effects were pretty consistent between them all and remind me a lot of Goji OG, but your experience may differ. I'm a big fan of SunRa still, but insane potency isn't something I require either.

Pinball wizard sounds great as well. I'm very interested to see the reports start coming in now that it's a freebie. Any other Bodhi varieties that you have available?



hillbill said:


> Got 4 Pinball Wizard in veg topped a week ago. Leaves slightly wider than average. Look like they may get bushy.
> 
> Got a boy Sun Ra on the back deck and just confirmed a female also. F2s in the works. Other crosses also.


SunRa seems like a really attractive choice to F2. I'm sure theres going to be some incredible phenos found there.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 14, 2021)

Really like the smells as well as an “old school” feel to it.

2 phenos on Babylon Buster, one with tight but spiraling buds and the other more pyramids. Both very firm.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 14, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Sun-Ra is great if you like a medium-high potency "sativa" dominant variety. Not the strongest variety I've had but great for work and other activities where you need to be functional. I wouldn't say it's weak but it probably won't WOW most of you with its strength. SunRa has a lot of vigor as well as a ton of variation in height and smells to sort through. Pretty much every sample was noticeably different from the few packs. For me the effects were pretty consistent between them all and remind me a lot of Goji OG, but your experience may differ. I'm a big fan of SunRa still, but insane potency isn't something I require either.
> 
> Pinball wizard sounds great as well. I'm very interested to see the reports start coming in now that it's a freebie. Any other Bodhi varieties that you have available?
> 
> ...


I have a list too long to share. Many projects to come, but I don't want to get ahead of myself until I've actually got plants again.
Edit: I do want to run the Sun Ra soon though. Sheer potency is not my goal either. Type of buzz, smell/flavor, etc. before potency.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 14, 2021)

skunk hashplant - this plant is just insanely impressive in terms of its structure and how big it got considering it was the smallest plant I put outside. It’s swelling like crazy and just oozing resin. Today it finally hit me what this familiar smell is…. It smells fucking exactly like a plant I grew before from CSI Humboldt called “Hong Kong phooey” which is (pnw dog shit x old family purple) and the effects were fucking beautiful mind opening and functional. It would rip through your high from whatever you were smoking on before. But anyways. This is a bodhi thread so I’ll keep it on the skunk hashplant. Absolutely love it. I can’t wait till it’s done. Croptober is near. Although it’s a very emotional time for me I always cry when cutting down the plants. In a good way. Stay thankful and greatful fam. One love!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 14, 2021)

The g-13 hashplant I smoked was kind of chemical lemons and hashiness. I’m smoking some jaeger right now and it’s got some “old school weed” stank to it with the anise and almost a slight acidity on the front of the tongue. This one is delicious.


----------



## Jbaby77 (Sep 15, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Sun-Ra is great if you like a medium-high potency "sativa" dominant variety. Not the strongest variety I've had but great for work and other activities where you need to be functional. I wouldn't say it's weak but it probably won't WOW most of you with its strength. SunRa has a lot of vigor as well as a ton of variation in height and smells to sort through. Pretty much every sample was noticeably different from the few packs. For me the effects were pretty consistent between them all and remind me a lot of Goji OG, but your experience may differ. I'm a big fan of SunRa still, but insane potency isn't something I require either.
> 
> Pinball wizard sounds great as well. I'm very interested to see the reports start coming in now that it's a freebie. Any other Bodhi varieties that you have available?
> 
> ...


2 females out of a pack of sun ra were very consistent for me and the my keeper pushes 25% rosin and is VERY potent(indica), so much so some clients can’t handle it, maybe I got lucky just thought people should know theres winners in there too. Seeds are always a gamble but bodhi is as good as they come for sure!


----------



## SimpleBox (Sep 15, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Sun-Ra is great if you like a medium-high potency "sativa" dominant variety. Not the strongest variety I've had but great for work and other activities where you need to be functional. I wouldn't say it's weak but it probably won't WOW most of you with its strength. SunRa has a lot of vigor as well as a ton of variation in height and smells to sort through. Pretty much every sample was noticeably different from the few packs. For me the effects were pretty consistent between them all and remind me a lot of Goji OG, but your experience may differ. I'm a big fan of SunRa still, but insane potency isn't something I require either.
> 
> 
> 
> SunRa seems like a really attractive choice to F2. I'm sure theres going to be some incredible phenos found there.


how many females did you get out of how many seeds?
I grabbed a pack of these because of you recommending it but I hate reading @Jbaby77 saying he averaged 2 females per pack and popped multiple packs.
sounds like another Strawberry Headband.


----------



## 2seepictures (Sep 15, 2021)

Jbaby77 said:


> 2 females out of a pack of sun ra were very consistent for me and the my keeper pushes 25% rosin and is VERY potent(indica), so much so some clients can’t handle it, maybe I got lucky just thought people should know theres winners in there too. Seeds are always a gamble but bodhi is as good as they come for sure!


I agree completely there are many winners (by my standards at least) in the SunRa lines, even phenos that are more functional. I've yet to sample anything in my SunRas with potency as devastating as my Space Monkey keeper, but it is definitely still one of my favorites. I have no ability to test for %s so the best I can do is compare to other strains I've had unfortunately. I bet the extracts from SunRa are insanely tasty given how ridiculously strong they smell. That's awesome that you found such an impressive keeper. What range of smells are you getting on it? Wookie or SFV leaner?



SimpleBox said:


> how many females did you get out of how many seeds?
> I grabbed a pack of these because of you recommending it but I hate reading @Jbaby77 saying he averaged 2 females per pack and popped multiple packs.
> sounds like another Strawberry Headband.


I don't remember the exact numbers throughout the years but in between 2 and 3 packs and if I had to guess it's very close to 50% females. Much higher amount of females than some of the other crosses I've tried. The worst I've personally encountered with M:F ratios has been a Devil's Hashplant pack (9:3), that may have just been bad luck.


----------



## Jbaby77 (Sep 15, 2021)

Smell and taste of the sun ra I would think was probably way more to the og than Wookie, straight up oil can with some sharp notes on the backend. Tasted like a chem og cross, I say probably as I’ve never grown any sfv or wookie or crosses before. Extremely strong smell and flavor tho


----------



## hillbill (Sep 15, 2021)

I never got a female out of a pack of The Fuzz some time ago.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Sep 15, 2021)

Finishing up with veg. 2nd run with Mothers milk on the left. Two very different phenos. One with tighter nodes and a chem/industrial glue background. Other one stretches and has a more powdered milk thing going on. AKBB romulan bx4 in the back right.


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Sep 15, 2021)

SkunkHashplant. Winner of the year by far. 2 weeks out and gigantic, sticky, beautiful buds. Thanks bodhi!


----------



## ncali (Sep 15, 2021)

No pics of packs here haha.

Mothers milk powdered milke/marshmallow thing going on. She kicks like an OG when smoked.













This is a bandaid haze that is turning into a monster. The other two females I'm running are about a third her size. She's a beefy chonk with metalshop smells maybe. 







Lastly, probably what some of y'all been waiting for, DLA 5 open pollination. Wish I had more numbers. Is what it is, saving the rest of the pack until more space clears up. Hope I find male(s) that have that A1 look, per Instagram sightings lately.... looks awesome haha.


----------



## poonoodle (Sep 16, 2021)

ncali said:


> Lastly, probably what some of y'all been waiting for, DLA 5 open pollination. Wish I had more numbers. Is what it is, saving the rest of the pack until more space clears up. Hope I find male(s) that have that A1 look, per Instagram sightings lately.... looks awesome haha.



Hey friend!!! I know seeds take up tons of room, so if you need anywhere to store some DLA5 F2s, I’m your guy!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

A warm hello and warmer wishes to all as I so rudely barge in. Y for that. I have a spacemonkey I'd like to maybe supplement with 300-900 watts in a greenhouse. Any thoughts? Actually help? 

Just nice stacking for a gorilla line here. Add some bulk beyond food. 

TY.


----------



## copkilller (Sep 16, 2021)

Clones, let's go!
old souls and dragon's blood in my new 65gal "beds" i got on the buildAsoil train specially because of the easy to follow "instructions" and the customer service, i listened to so much bullshit over the years i wish i trusted my intuition more... i grew up on a farm c'mon man

i wish i had a cut of the cluster funk that never re-veged

i'm going to only grow the most vigourous plant in each pot to finally have a legal plant count


cinnamon has solved a lot of my problems


----------



## Zett66 (Sep 16, 2021)

Testing my Mango HP F2s in veg right now. One female of them is a giant already, bigger than any other strain in the tent, although the MHPs were started almost 2 weeks later for seeds that didnt germ. I usually replace what doesnt pop with my F2s to test them.

The F1s were already hard to control in the tent. This is a very vigor light green plant. Stretches A LOT. F1s were relatively light feeders. Definitely a good yielder, hope to see the same in the F2s. 

Sativa leaning, but also gets you tired if you keep going on it all day.


----------



## george_clooney (Sep 17, 2021)

Bodhi has some amazing looking IG posts if no one's checked. That purple A1 male is gorgeous! Not to mention some psychedelic cactus flowering lol love that dude. Question does he still do the testers?


----------



## joeko420 (Sep 17, 2021)

george_clooney said:


> Bodhi has some amazing looking IG posts if no one's checked. That purple A1 male is gorgeous! Not to mention some psychedelic cactus flowering lol love that dude. Question does he still do the testers?


Haven't seen a tester email since the pandemic started.


----------



## george_clooney (Sep 17, 2021)

joeko420 said:


> Haven't seen a tester email since the pandemic started.


Ive seen him mention to some people on IG about plantmoreseeds10 Gmail to message him but not anything directly about testers why I wondered. That and he seems busy again must have alot of beans going on needs a tester right?? Lol


----------



## YardG (Sep 17, 2021)

I imagine you're counting the testers that went out ~May of last year as since the pandemic began?

I enjoy gawking at his photos when he posts but could probably do a better job reading the comments and responses.


----------



## george_clooney (Sep 17, 2021)

YardG said:


> I imagine you're counting the testers that went out ~May of last year as since the pandemic began?
> 
> I enjoy gawking at his photos when he posts but could probably do a better job reading the comments and responses.


It's hit or miss. I'd say about half of it is people praising the photo and trying to snag beans lol. I'm weird I like to find connection points. For instance before Inoculatethewest blew up I somehow found them through bodhi's IG maybe though doc d? Who knows lol all I know is those spores are absolute fire and go figure bodhi went and released a pack there later on. Anywho I ramble just thought I'd see if anyone knew what's up. Been following him since 2012 finally got the time and space to run testers confidently and I see he's up to making magic again. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dankbydrew (Sep 17, 2021)

george_clooney said:


> It's hit or miss. I'd say about half of it is people praising the photo and trying to snag beans lol. I'm weird I like to find connection points. For instance before Inoculatethewest blew up I somehow found them through bodhi's IG maybe though doc d? Who knows lol all I know is those spores are absolute fire and go figure bodhi went and released a pack there later on. Anywho I ramble just thought I'd see if anyone knew what's up. Been following him since 2012 finally got the time and space to run testers confidently and I see he's up to making magic again. Fingers crossed.


ITW sent me squished seeds in half-assed packaging, let me hanging for a month, then sent seeds in a different package that are growing totally different than the originals, and they won't respond to my follow-up politely asking if they are the same cross as the original since it just said, "Replacements." Weird vibes. The least the could do is call me a dumbass and say they're the same. (And it really would have been whatever, but they said they would make it right and I only got one female.)


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Sep 17, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Clones, let's go!
> old souls and dragon's blood in my new 65gal "beds" i got on the buildAsoil train specially because of the easy to follow "instructions" and the customer service, i listened to so much bullshit over the years i wish i trusted my intuition more... i grew up on a farm c'mon man
> 
> i wish i had a cut of the cluster funk that never re-veged
> ...


Are those the sand/gravel bottomed ones?


----------



## george_clooney (Sep 17, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> ITW sent me squished seeds in half-assed packaging, let me hanging for a month, then sent seeds in a different package that are growing totally different than the originals, and they won't respond to my follow-up politely asking if they are the same cross as the original since it just said, "Replacements." Weird vibes. The least the could do is call me a dumbass and say they're the same. (And it really would have been whatever, but they said they would make it right and I only got one female.)


Damn that's fucking depressing. Thanks for the heads up. I got my shit back from science club. Did notice they went all private like bas.


----------



## dankbydrew (Sep 18, 2021)

george_clooney said:


> Damn that's fucking depressing. Thanks for the heads up. I got my shit back from science club. Did notice they went all private like bas.


Just saying, if it were GLG or JBC I know they’d have my back in a second. I’m sure he’s busy and has people try to take advantage of him all the time. Hopefully the “replacements” are also Eden Transmission, but they have fatter leaves and growing straight up with little to no side growth. ET had super skinny uniform leaves…


----------



## george_clooney (Sep 18, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Just saying, if it were GLG or JBC I know they’d have my back in a second. I’m sure he’s busy and has people try to take advantage of him all the time. Hopefully the “replacements” are also Eden Transmission, but they have fatter leaves and growing straight up with little to no side growth. ET had super skinny uniform leaves…


Facts. Glg is always good customer service. Can't speak on JBC. Fat leaves is def sketch. Hope you got something good. Thank god my cubes are blue as hell. But that seems a hell of a lot easier to pull off than seeds.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 18, 2021)

Does anyone have any news on Shoe? Headie's has been down for quite some time now, and I don't IG or use any other social media so I really have no idea. 
Thanks gang.


----------



## WheresMIweed? (Sep 18, 2021)

Some photos of my recent Mountain Temple run. Excuse the poor quality shots, I know the lighting is jacked. Ran these in 5 gallon soil with liquid organics and recharge. 660 watts of LED in a 5 x 5 tent. Had issues with humidity at the end but I only lost one bud from my AKBB gal. This smells like an in between of pinesol and fabulouso. Definitely floor cleaner-esque but not overwhelming citrusy. Big chunky buds on these and I regret not having more room to hold keepers. One pheno I had was out of control stretching and I moved the lights off a corner to open up some room. It was able to finish but it maxed out the tent height and would have been better in a 3 gallon. I will follow up with some smoke reports


----------



## the real mccoy (Sep 18, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Does anyone have any news on Shoe? Headie's has been down for quite some time now, and I don't IG or use any other social media so I really have no idea.
> Thanks gang.


Forgot where I read someone posted a few days ago that Shoe will be back very shortly.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 18, 2021)

the real mccoy said:


> Forgot where I read someone posted a few days ago that Shoe will be back very shortly.


I've seen it posted before too. Each time said something like "a month or so" and several months have passed. 
I know there were some personal things he was taking care of, and I hope it all worked out, but dang I miss shopping there too.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 18, 2021)

Lazy Lighting chopped at 62 days, lots of smells of citrus and fruit with a fuel kick, mid loud, with lots of branches to train. This one kept “stretching” throughout flower like Sativas have done here. Smallish buds that are rock hard and will show a pyramid shape. Unusually thin stem within the buds, nice. Pain in the ass to get through veg and always lacking something in flower.

High is up and active with lots of thoughts but hard to focus on anything too long! Dry mouth when vaped and lots of THC to extract. Yield would seem somewhat less than most Bodhi but the herb is good, very good. Glad I’m out of seeds though!

Lots more Bodhi here, will update.


----------



## Zett66 (Sep 18, 2021)

btw, does any of you guys vaping collect your vaped weed to extract the rest? I mostly use the Arizer Extreme Q filling up bags and then collect the vaped weed. I make infused butter once I collected a jar or 2.

Tastes fucked up so I now use capsuls which does the trick to avoid the taste.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 18, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> btw, does any of you guys vaping collect your vaped weed to extract the rest? I mostly use the Arizer Extreme Q filling up bags and then collect the vaped weed. I make infused butter once I collected a jar or 2.
> 
> Tastes fucked up so I now use capsuls which does the trick to avoid the taste.


I feed it to my worms


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 18, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I feed it to my worms


I bet they've no complaints about the taste haha


----------



## Zett66 (Sep 18, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I feed it to my worms


gets you really f'd up. Edibles are way stronger than smoking/vaping if you get the right dose. I couldnt do much anymore when it kicked in last night


----------



## nuskool89 (Sep 18, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> btw, does any of you guys vaping collect your vaped weed to extract the rest? I mostly use the Arizer Extreme Q filling up bags and then collect the vaped weed. I make infused butter once I collected a jar or 2.
> 
> Tastes fucked up so I now use capsuls which does the trick to avoid the taste.


Hell yea. revape. It’s already been decarbed via volcano so just load up maybe an o of vaped flower in a mason jar with half a cup of ghee and seal it. Then let it simmer in a small saucepan of water for 3 hours. Its about halfway submerged on its side so it’s at a 45 degree angle resting on the edge of the saucepan. Every 30 minutes or so shake/stir the jar.

Then a few layers of cheese cloth, screw the lid back on without the top and pour out. first batch separate. Then a “squeeze” of what’s left in the jar and keep that as another batch. silicon ice cube trays. Strong stone aka night night


----------



## copkilller (Sep 18, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Are those the sand/gravel bottomed ones?


yes, but only 2 of 'em are... and strangely the cover crop is growing better in the 2 sand/gravel ones, i'm not sure if it has anything to do with the sand/gravel or what


----------



## Zett66 (Sep 18, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Hell yea. My volcano revape. It’s already been decarbed via volcano so I just load up maybe an o of vaped flower in a mason jar with half a cup of ghee and seal it. Then I let it simmer in a small saucepan of water for 3 hours. Its about halfway submerged and I just keep the jar on its side so it’s at a 45 degree angle resting on the edge of the saucepan. Every 30 minutes or so I’ll shake/stir the jar.
> 
> Then a few layers of cheese cloth, screw the lid back on without the top and pour out. I keep that first batch separate. Then I’ll do a “squeeze” of what’s left in the jar and keep that as another batch. I use silicon ice cube trays. Strong stone
> 
> The taste is fine for me as I usually only fill a volcano bag twice before discarding so it’s not too spent. It’s gross but sometimes I’ll just have a few spoonfuls cold in a piece of bread and scarf it down. No bake cookies are good though


cool!
I coock it with ghee and water in the crock pott for 3 to 4 HRs and then strain with cheese cloth. If it hits good its basically too much and lasts for Hours...was still a bit stoned when I woke up.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 18, 2021)

37 days for a Cherry Queen and 3 Soulmate. Soulmates already frosty and are strong pine/cedar already and very sticky. Pollinated the CQ and one Soulmate with CQ magic dust. CQ male is tall and strong, quite fast.

2 Cherry Lotus at 25 days putting out trykes and are growing with vigor. Buds rounded now with long pistils.

1 Lemon Wookie at 48 days is lemon polish and lemon drop with lemon zest. Good size, kind of mid wide leaves and buds are bulking up. Good spreading branching for LST and more. This plant smells like lemons!

Related: 2 Space Monkey F2s riding with the Cherry Lotus are just crazy loud already, cedar and turpentine with very trich covered buds and bud leaves. Not real big but they look to be quick.

4 topped Pinball Wizard in veg and waiting for a “place in the sun, where there’s hope for everyone” or flower tent.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 18, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 37 days for a Cherry Queen and 3 Soulmate. Soulmates already frosty and are strong pine/cedar already and very sticky. Pollinated the CQ and one Soulmate with CQ magic dust. CQ male is tall and strong, quite fast.
> 
> 2 Cherry Lotus at 25 days putting out trykes and are growing with vigor. Buds rounded now with long pistils.
> 
> ...


Are you going to keep the CQ male around? Sounds like he might be good for more projects than already started.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 19, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Are you going to keep the CQ male around? Sounds like he might be good for more projects than already started.


No, collecting pollen now from a Very healthy Sun Ra!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 19, 2021)

Man, do I have powerful loud shit in flower right now, perpetual speaking, a Lemon Wookie v2 that now smells like all kinds of lemon as well as Cat Piss and oily rags today, followed by 3 extremely piney Soulmate with 2 extra funky and cedar Space Monkey F2s coming behind them. SunRa 18 days, no smell today.

Extremely loud in here!


----------



## jbcCT (Sep 19, 2021)

I busted an oldie but goodie out the library this year. Roadkill Unicorn v2.......


----------



## jbcCT (Sep 19, 2021)

Freebee from JBC this year Babylon Buster......


----------



## dankbydrew (Sep 19, 2021)

jbcCT said:


> I busted an oldie but goodie out the library this year. Roadkill Unicorn v2.......
> View attachment 4990763


Nice work!!! Get ready for a show and some unique herb. It really looks like a unicorn got ran over and smells like one too. Gotta revisit that someday.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 19, 2021)

Babylon Buster in the Vapor Genie this moment.


----------



## jp68 (Sep 19, 2021)

Uni milks been my go to lately. up happy and motivational . Kinda creamy fruity on th taste and definetly has a rotten milk smell to it


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Sep 19, 2021)

Thinking of pulling the outdoor DLA 12. I'm having a hard time believing that it's finished this early but it started earlier than anything else and I just scoped it and it looks about right. 

On the other hand AG"s Haze just started throwing pistils three or so weeks ago.


----------



## sadboy92 (Sep 19, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Thinking of pulling the outdoor DLA 12. I'm having a hard time believing that it's finished this early but it started earlier than anything else and I just scoped it and it looks about right.


a guy I know who lives at 38N just chopped
amber is amber


----------



## CopaGenetics (Sep 19, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Does anyone have any news on Shoe? Headie's has been down for quite some time now, and I don't IG or use any other social media so I really have no idea.
> Thanks gang.


Shoe has been going through a lot lately. Anyone that knows him, knows his situation. Without elaborating into his personal life... he just told me he was gonna have a new site up before year end.


----------



## dankbydrew (Sep 19, 2021)

odbsmydog said:


> Does anyone have trainwreck x g13hp? I don't think he released them but I would trade my first born for some. It would really help my breeding project for next year.. been getting all the hash plants, cat piss, romulan , jager and gooey I can find. Trying to make my favorites from growing up into one..


Looks like someone was selling F2’s on strainly at some point. Greasy.

Speaking of grease, Eden Transmission has some super weird cannabinoids or terpenes that totally modulate the experience. Effects have varied immensely based on ingestion and timing. Just squeezed a nug and it juiced like crazy, but it’s liquid. I’m afraid it’s been affected by the PM I’ve been battling so I can’t consume a ton, trying my best and taking one for the team. Would it be weird if I start spraying my neighbors bushes with LABS?! Lol.


----------



## dankbydrew (Sep 19, 2021)

Ah shit, I think this is the tequila weed Bodhi talks about in one of his interviews with HeavyDayze. Little dab of rosin has me in such an odd headspace, pleasant and high, but “sober”. Really sending me back to this odd herb I had about 13 years ago. Was told it came off the boat from Jamaica. Long, long pleasent high, but it’s not really a “high” in the sense it’s “irie.” Mindfulness to the max. Wonder if it’s THCV. Would love insight if anyone has any.

“Centering.”

edit: I’m cooked, probably CBD. Who knows. I gotta figure out testing in SoCal one of these days if anyone has suggestions.


----------



## the-dolomite (Sep 20, 2021)

RKU v2 x Elfinstone 


Not much color or smell yet but a vigorous plant with strong stems.


No PM so far though other strains are showing some pressure.



Soulmate, looking good. Very little PM, did fine through a recent rainstorm.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 20, 2021)

Been a while since I posted last. While running a few Dream Lotus girls, I sprayed a nug of one of the plants that was the most sativa in expression with colloidal silver just for the hell of it for like 5 days at the onset of flowering and it made a few seeds unbeknownst to me until I made bubble hash out of it and a few seeds floated up on the water. After successfully popping 3 out of 5, I culled two of the seedlings for being weak and weird. The lone seedling left grew nicely for a few weeks and started showing some weird mutated looking leaves. Not all of them but just a few. I let it grow some more and induced flowering rather early. She grew out of her weird mutated leaves and is now looking like the space whore of a mother she came from. Not as big though because I induced flowering earlier this time but taller than all my other plants now a few weeks into flowering. Weird thing is that it has triploid leaves. No more than 3 leaves per leaf all the way up. Wondering if this is a genetic thing or caused by the reversing process?


----------



## dankbydrew (Sep 20, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> Been a while since I posted last. While running a few Dream Lotus girls, I found sprayed a nug of one of the plants that was the most sativa in expression with colloidal silver just for the hell of it for like 5 days at the onset of flowering and it made a few seeds unbeknownst to me until I made bubble hash out of it and a few seeds floated up on the water. After successfully popping 3 out of 5, I culled two of the seedlings for being weak and weird. The lone seedling left grew nicely for a few weeks and started showing some weird mutated looking leaves. Not all of them but just a few. I let it grow some more and induced flowering rather early. She grew out of her weird mutated leaves and is now looking like the space whore of a mother she came from. Not as big through because I induced flowering earlier this time but taller than all my other plants now a few weeks into flowering. Weird thing is that it has triploid leaves. No more than 3 leaves per leaf all the way up. Wondering if this is a genetic thing or caused by the reversing process?


yooo….pretty sure you don’t want that stuff around anything you’re consuming….


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 20, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> yooo….pretty sure you don’t want that stuff around anything you’re consuming….


No, this plant is from a seed from a reversed plant. This one, the progeny, wasn't treated.


----------



## dankbydrew (Sep 20, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> No, this plant is from a seed from a reversed plant. This one, the progeny, wasn't treated.


I read it as you sprayed part of a plant you’re growing in an area used for consumption and used that plant to make hash. I’m not referring to the mutant.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 20, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> I read it as you sprayed part of a plant you’re growing in an area used for consumption and used that plant to make hash. I’m not referring to the mutant.


I wouldn't smoke treated bud but I've never had an issue with the hash


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 21, 2021)

Good morning bodhi fam. I’ve asked here before but never got an answer from anyone. Giving this another shot….. does anyone have J1 hashplant? Please message me if you do let’s work something out. I really want to run at least one of those girls outdoors next season. Thanks.

Will post some pics later of the outdoor. About to get hit with some heavy rain here on the Great Lakes. Should probably tie my branches up before these fuckers collapse. Big bud problems lol. Also the fact I should have double caged this year. Wasn’t really expecting my plants to blow up the way they did. I swear as my soil ages it just gets better and better. Organic farming for the win.

peace and love


----------



## hillbill (Sep 21, 2021)

My mixes are 50% to 60% reused. More old mix goes in my containers outside. Ornamentals have been in recycled mix for years with limited amending.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 21, 2021)

4 Pinball Wizard to the Flower Tent.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 21, 2021)

Black raspberry: 9 popped up. Look good.
Black triangle: 4 popped up. 2 didn't make it to real leaves. The other 2 aren't that great looking. Not sure what happened. Same everything as the raz. So, hoping for 1 of each here. FML.
I had 1 male Blk Tri last year that I crossed to a female blk raz. I popped some of those now. If I get to flower and end up without a breeding pair, I will use these crosses. And same with the Blk raz going. Maybe there will be a lucky gene swap.
Guess I could reverse whatever and make s1's.


----------



## dankbydrew (Sep 21, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Good morning bodhi fam.


I really miss J1 and XJ-13, used to be in just about every shop before Prop64. But, probably because seed trading is strictly forbidden and will get this thread removed. (When will the rules change?!) Please consider editing your post.

HappyLittleTreeFarm uses a Titanium Jack (J1 x Tahoe) with a Silver Mountain male. I've grown out a couple of those so far and they were cool plants with excellent J1 terps. Best of luck with the rest of your season, growing outdoors sounds pretty terrifying sometimes.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 21, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> I really miss J1 and XJ-13, used to be in just about every shop before Prop64. But, probably because seed trading is strictly forbidden and will get this thread removed. (When will the rules change?!) Please consider editing your post.
> 
> HappyLittleTreeFarm uses a Titanium Jack (J1 x Tahoe) with a Silver Mountain male. I've grown out a couple of those so far and they were cool plants with excellent J1 terps. Best of luck with the rest of your season, growing outdoors sounds pretty terrifying sometimes.


I have a (J1 x The one) but didn’t have room for it as plants got out of control and had to be very selective for my outdoor girls. Think I’ll run it again. Would be awesome if bodhi restocked/re made the j1 hashplant. Bodhi if you read this please consider. Thanks. Love you. 

peace and love
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 21, 2021)

Soulmate narrow leaf
Starting to fill out and resin is oozing.
Might end up liking this one over the wide leaf


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 21, 2021)

Soulmate wide leaf


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 21, 2021)

Space Monkey filling in good


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 21, 2021)

Ancient Og backcross looks promising.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 21, 2021)

Think I found him.
Saw him on the posted pic of the Ancient Og.


----------



## gfigs911 (Sep 21, 2021)

Oldgoat1959 said:


> Think I found him.
> Saw him on the posted pic of the Ancient Og.
> View attachment 4992397



I had to go back and look....hahah found him


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Sep 21, 2021)

Skyhooks!

Ha, some bits of bamboo, zipties, and wire... I kept sticking to the duct tape


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Love all. I'm just laying down temps finally hit flower levels. Out doors is the best class. Magnesium def here. Waited to see if my amends worked. Nope. On it now. Damn gorillas just eat.


----------



## SYZ (Sep 22, 2021)

Hoverfly helping with pollen collection from a narrow-leaf Soul Mate dad...


----------



## odbsmydog (Sep 22, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Looks like someone was selling F2’s on strainly at some point. Greasy.
> 
> Speaking of grease, Eden Transmission has some super weird cannabinoids or terpenes that totally modulate the experience. Effects have varied immensely based on ingestion and timing. Just squeezed a nug and it juiced like crazy, but it’s liquid. I’m afraid it’s been affected by the PM I’ve been battling so I can’t consume a ton, trying my best and taking one for the team. Would it be weird if I start spraying my neighbors bushes with LABS?! Lol.


F2s of the trainwreck x hashplant?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 22, 2021)

Skunk hashplant update from yesterday afternoon. These will be done soon. I will totally share some of these seeds with my indoor grower friends and see what they can do with her. This plant rules , no mold, beautiful long thick colas. Never seemed to attract pests at all. Great old school herb musty basement pine lemon smell will have to see how the effect plays out when it’s dried but as far as growing this is a solid plant Definitely handles the outdoors no problem I’m sure would be easy to grow inside as well.


----------



## keiserrott (Sep 22, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Skunk hashplant update from yesterday afternoon. These will be done soon. I will totally share some of these seeds with my indoor grower friends and see what they can do with her. This plant rules , no mold, beautiful long thick colas. Never seemed to attract pests at all. Great old school herb musty basement pine lemon smell will have to see how the effect plays out when it’s dried but as far as growing this is a solid plant Definitely handles the outdoors no problem I’m sure would be easy to grow inside as well.


Count me in!
Looks fabulous.


----------



## dankbydrew (Sep 23, 2021)

Well, it looks like there are two expressions in the ET replacements. One that looks like an “Afghani” structure and one “hashplant.” Both males busted way damn early. None of the leaves look similar to the 7 ET I grew out before and I can pick out the SSHP x ET seedlings based on the same narrow leaf. The plot thickens. Might as well flower out the females after spending the last few months with them.


----------



## Roguedawg (Sep 23, 2021)

You could grow 1,000 and still not see all the expressions. They all are polyhybrids, not just ET.


----------



## dankbydrew (Sep 23, 2021)

Roguedawg said:


> You could grow 1,000 and still not see all the expressions. They all are polyhybrids, not just ET.


Sure, but 7/7 all the same and then 6/6 is pretty much statistically impossible when you calculate the probability. And ET is a landrace heirloom F1… definitely not a polyhybrid. Vietnamese x Afghani.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 23, 2021)

Chem91 x Sunshine Daydream , which I have given the name “deer creek daydream”(IYKYK) since it didn’t have one. Showed up as one of the last to start flowering but swelled up very fast! Softer flowers but great resin content. Smell become more pronounced every day. Classic chem smell with some type of artificial fruit smell like those old lip smackers lip balm your jr high girlfriend kept in her pocket , it’s a faint smell but it’s present. Excited to see how she continues to development all around. I ran this untopped and it has very strong branches that don’t sag considering some heavy rain we just got. These were I believe a limited pack. Id pop these ASAP if I was you. I can tell you rn I’m enjoying this plant more than the (HA OG x SSDD) I grew out last season. That thing flopped all over the place…….


----------



## Zett66 (Sep 23, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Chem91 x Sunshine Daydream , which I have given the name “deer creek daydream”(IYKYK) since it didn’t have one. Showed up as one of the last to start flowering but swelled up very fast! Softer flowers but great resin content. Smell become more pronounced every day. Classic chem smell with some type of artificial fruit smell like those old lip smackers lip balm your jr high girlfriend kept in her pocket , it’s a faint smell but it’s present. Excited to see how she continues to development all around. I ran this untopped and it has very strong branches that don’t sag considering some heavy rain we just got. These were I believe a limited pack. Id pop these ASAP if I was you. I can tell you rn I’m enjoying this plant more than the (HA OG x SSDD) I grew out last season. That thing flopped all over the place…….


I got a pack as feeebie, but I think they are supposed to go outdoor...anyone grew this indoors yet?


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 23, 2021)

Another Ancient Og backcross.
This one is later along in flowering.
Hoping for a late late October finish.
Sweet smelling not as frosty as the other Ancient Og backcross, which smells like skunk. Can't really smell it as powerfully lately, View attachment 4993547after a skunk took up residence under my house.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 23, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> I got a pack as feeebie, but I think they are supposed to go outdoor...anyone grew this indoors yet?


I don’t see why these couldn’t be grown indoors…. I can’t remember where but someone I’m pretty sure ran these indoors with zero issues. I saw it on IG I believe would have to do some searching


----------



## Zett66 (Sep 23, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I don’t see why these couldn’t be grown indoors…. I can’t remember where but someone I’m pretty sure ran these indoors with zero issues. I saw it on IG I believe would have to do some searching


Awesome, Ill try them out down the line


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 23, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Awesome, Ill try them out down the line


I think it's more a warning, cautionary print alerting possible sensativities to artificial elements.


----------



## dankbydrew (Sep 23, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I think it's more a warning, cautionary print alerting possible sensativities to artificial elements.


Not many do it like Bodhi. Truly cares.


----------



## poonoodle (Sep 23, 2021)

I saw someone mention once that Bodhis Hashplant crosses don’t like to be topped. Is this true? And does anyone have anymore HP tips since a lot of the newest drops were hp crosses.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 23, 2021)

No problem topping with Babylon Buster. Didn’t top last Lazy Lightning because veg was such a pain with it .


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Sep 23, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> I got a pack as feeebie, but I think they are supposed to go outdoor...anyone grew this indoors yet?


My bud grew three ladies out that were very similar with some funk. No issues were reported.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Sep 23, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> I saw someone mention once that Bodhis Hashplant crosses don’t like to be topped. Is this true? And does anyone have anymore HP tips since a lot of the newest drops were hp crosses.


I've had no problem topping a Mango Hashplant, infact I think it might have benefited from it to be honest (at least the phenotype I had anyway,,). I've topped Dank Sinatra f2 as well and no problems with that one either.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 23, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> I saw someone mention once that Bodhis Hashplant crosses don’t like to be topped. Is this true? And does anyone have anymore HP tips since a lot of the newest drops were hp crosses.


Topped my Jager HP and let my skunk hashplant go un topped. Different plants , same dad. No issues with either.


----------



## Zett66 (Sep 23, 2021)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I've had no problem topping a Mango Hashplant, infact I think it might have benefited from it to be honest (at least the phenotype I had anyway,,). I've topped Dank Sinatra f2 as well and no problems with that one either.


same, no issues topping the Mango HP. in fact I topped my F2s just few weeks ago, no issue


----------



## poonoodle (Sep 23, 2021)

Sounds good! I’ve got 2 purple Afghan Hashplant going and just wanted go make sure before I cut a clone


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Sep 23, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> I saw someone mention once that Bodhis Hashplant crosses don’t like to be topped. Is this true? And does anyone have anymore HP tips since a lot of the newest drops were hp crosses.


It's not a new release but no problem topping DLA 12 which is vigorous, frosty and an early flowerer outdoors.


----------



## Tiflis (Sep 24, 2021)

DLA 7 - Fastest of the bunch this go around, this one was topped too


One of the Mango Lotus showed sex and has been relocated into the compost bin. Here's the other one I'm hoping will throw some pistils soon


----------



## hillbill (Sep 24, 2021)

Looks like the Pinball Wizard is gonna go 3/4 girls, we wil have some bushy plants. Mid hybreed in appearance so far, leaves mid width with separate, not overlapping blades. New growth is somewhat yellow after up pot. These were very much root bound then. Expect that to be temporary.

Looks like plenty of seeds from crossing Cherry Queen male to a CQ female for F2s and Cherry Queen to a Soulmate forFire!


----------



## buddygrows (Sep 24, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Hollyweed couple month cure, 2.2oz (none of my plants really yielded good, i didn't have much lights)
> 
> The live plant smelled like straight up milk but cured into a caramel, sweet marhmallow, the buds are like clouds, pale orange, light in color, not too dense or heavy, i wouldn't say it's fluffy tho
> thickkkkkest smoke, like taking a sip of cappuccino
> ...


This is an old one lol but have you tried Mother's Milk or Strawberry Milk? I've been trying to track down strains that had this profile for awhile.


----------



## nuskool89 (Sep 24, 2021)

buddygrows said:


> This is an old one lol but have you tried Mother's Milk or Strawberry Milk? I've been trying to track down strains that had this profile for awhile.


Several strawberry milk crosses are available at GLG and JBC. The newest drop had two new offerings.


----------



## copkilller (Sep 24, 2021)

buddygrows said:


> This is an old one lol but have you tried Mother's Milk or Strawberry Milk? I've been trying to track down strains that had this profile for awhile.


I haven't tried 'em, i want to! i have a pack of strawberry goji and forest queen (strawberry milk x 88g13hp)
i more interested in pine/lemon strains right now, but yesterday i opened a jar of terpenado and a ripe strawberry smell filled the room, the smell is so nice it's exactly like strawberry yogurt


----------



## copkilller (Sep 24, 2021)

Here's a cool picture of cured terpenado strawberry pheno i was talking about


----------



## copkilller (Sep 24, 2021)

And the coolest picture i've ever took, my dragon's blood keeper, 88g13hp leaner, spicy


----------



## Cutkeeper (Sep 24, 2021)

buddygrows said:


> This is an old one lol but have you tried Mother's Milk or Strawberry Milk? I've been trying to track down strains that had this profile for awhile.


I posted a poor photo of mothers milk a few pages back. Definitely some nuanced smells off her. The candy hearts description is on point. I haven’t been able to pick up the powdered milk, unfortunately my sense of smell has been severely diminished possibly COVID related. 

I f2’d them and have been chucking from the fridge. About to dust some romulan with it


----------



## CottonBrainz (Sep 25, 2021)

Here’s old school hash plant at 6 weeks. I don’t think I’ll be getting rid of this one, I’ve had it for a couple years now. Currently on ro water and jacks 321 and probably my best grow of it so far.


----------



## TopShelftrees (Sep 25, 2021)

Well, I just read through the longest thread I’ve ever officially read. And it was this 3056 ! Wow, but a wealth of wonderful Bodhi information. I have grown 4-5 breeders in my time growing and stuck with them, heard of Bodhi many many times, smoked clusterfunk and was very impressed, started thoroughly researching and DOVE right in. Now my previous crop is down and drying. And I’m soon to pop my first Bodhi beans and I have a feeling once introduced bOdhi will never leave. Glad I found this specific group as it appears to be a wealth of info provided and enough great growers to answer any Q’s not previously answered. I’m a long time grower from Ontario Canada.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 25, 2021)

TopShelftrees said:


> Well, I just read through the longest thread I’ve ever officially read. And it was this 3056 ! Wow, but a wealth of wonderful Bodhi information. I have grown 4-5 breeders in my time growing and stuck with them, heard of Bodhi many many times, smoked clusterfunk and was very impressed, started thoroughly researching and DOVE right in. Now my previous crop is down and drying. And I’m soon to pop my first Bodhi beans and I have a feeling once introduced bOdhi will never leave. Glad I found this specific group as it appears to be a wealth of info provided and enough great growers to answer any Q’s not previously answered. I’m a long time grower from Ontario Canada.


Welcome! These folks are great! 
What are you going to run for your first Bodhi grow?


----------



## TopShelftrees (Sep 25, 2021)

Have purple triangle and Jabbas stash. (I was searching for this forever and a very generous individual. (Who I actually found posted on here as well) gifted me a grip and I’m stoked! I also have a GLG order that will be coming soon .


----------



## TopShelftrees (Sep 25, 2021)

Bodhi and Tony Green will be my main focus for the next year or so at least, probably will remain indefinitely from what I’ve seen. I’ve ran Gage Green Group, JOTI, HSO For a long time. Excited to run all new high caliber genetics. Still hold many great cuts though from past hunts.


----------



## copkilller (Sep 25, 2021)

welcome, i am also a canadian, go expos!


TopShelftrees said:


> Well, I just read through the longest thread I’ve ever officially read. And it was this 3056 ! Wow, but a wealth of wonderful Bodhi information. I have grown 4-5 breeders in my time growing and stuck with them, heard of Bodhi many many times, smoked clusterfunk and was very impressed, started thoroughly researching and DOVE right in. Now my previous crop is down and drying. And I’m soon to pop my first Bodhi beans and I have a feeling once introduced bOdhi will never leave. Glad I found this specific group as it appears to be a wealth of info provided and enough great growers to answer any Q’s not previously answered. I’m a long time grower from Ontario Canada.


welcome, i am also a canadian, go expos!


----------



## TopShelftrees (Sep 25, 2021)

Thank you @copkilller glad to see there are some canucks here although I never doubted it. Go Blue Jays!


----------



## jbcCT (Sep 25, 2021)

the-dolomite said:


> View attachment 4991793
> RKU v2 x Elfinstone
> 
> View attachment 4991794
> ...


It's always a battle. I friggin hate PM.


----------



## jbcCT (Sep 25, 2021)

Oh the Babylon Buster is glistening full of goodness........


----------



## northcoastweednerd (Sep 25, 2021)

(TK x Dragonsblood f2) x Alcapulco gold)

second time this pollen toss I made has been grown. 
The TKDBF2 influence pushes the harvest time to the left by about a month or so and brings a denser bud structure and an OG smell that blends well with the AG and its spicy, herbal, and lemon cleaner terps. it also adds a lot of frost.
1st and second pics are from today
3rd pic is from a previous outdoor grow
pic below is the original AG from bodhi grown several years ago


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 26, 2021)

jbcCT said:


> Oh the Babylon Buster is glistening full of goodness........
> 
> View attachment 4995542
> 
> View attachment 4995544


Can see the hashplant shining through. Which is a good thing.


----------



## YardG (Sep 26, 2021)

Ack, outbreak of aphids or some such bugs in my tent. Macro from a day or two ago of this Soul Mate cutting says it isn't quite ready yet.


----------



## TWOMP (Sep 26, 2021)

BT#F-1 and BT#F-2
BlackTriangle #F x #N


----------



## TWOMP (Sep 26, 2021)

trimmed up BT#F-2 and BT#F1 
BlackTriangle #F x #N


----------



## hillbill (Sep 27, 2021)

1 Lemon Wookie v2 down at lights on, 57 days. Almost all trykes are cloudy with virtually zero clear and 5% amber. Strong lemon smells all along, adding sweat the last few days, plenty loud. Good size and lots of frost. Plenty of strong branches to train.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 27, 2021)

I have done an early sample test on skunk hp, Jager hp, and laughing lemon. All of them still under the full sun. I only did this because I noticed some random branch on each of these was bent or broken. Probably by me or from the heavy wind and rain last week. Either way I did a quick dry which just means I turned up the dehumidifier and put a low rotating fan near the hanging buds. *this is not how you should dry cannabis lol* it was just to see where the plants are at. The skunk hp and Jager hp are both potent. The laughing lemon is an obviously upbeat effect with no anxiety or laziness at any time. Skunk hp has more mental stimulation than the Jager hp which was more relaxing. But I’m telling you that skunk hp is the real deal. Even though I prefer the laughing lemon so far just based on the effect it gives off. Love an upbeat high with no mind racing. Although sometimes that mind racing is needed when searching for answers in life…. Another one I had the pleasure of testing “non bodhi” @frequencygenetics I love this dude. Very serious about his breeding he does and tests the lines before releasing. The strain, oaxacan sunset , garlic and fruit loops cereal. An amazing high that will put your brain in a blender, it will really test you on how sharp your mind is LOL, It’s the kind of high you’ll jump in to drive your car but realize you have two different shoes on and sitting in the wrong seat and wondering where you were even going in the first place? The answer is nowhere. Stay home lol.


----------



## Tayloman (Sep 27, 2021)

Siddaseeds said:


> Come to papa Happy Trails


Is there a list like this for.all his strains?


----------



## Tayloman (Sep 27, 2021)

I saw this buried in this thread. I'm wondering is there a list like this for all of Bodhi's strains??


*You all must have preyed with me last night. And they were answered!!!!!!!

BODHI Spring 2021 New Releases Coming to Greatlakes Genetics in February 2021

Rainbow Serpent (dragonsoul x wookie 15) 9 weeks *cedar *citrus* patchouli *gas *earth* snake skin *onion * deep transformative balanced benevolent effect

Imperial Majesty (pure og x 88g13/hp ) kush *earth *hash* gas * 9weeks *irie* warm* deep* euphoric* heady

Umeboshi (killer queen x wookie) black cherry* red berries* aqcai*medicinal herbs* lavender 8-9 weeks *terpped up* balanced reality shifter*

Happy Trails (pure kush x lao muang sing x wookie) (9 - 10 weeks) pineapple* spruce *haze* grape* musk melon* earth* euphoric* happy* dreamy* calm* up

Passionfruit Hashplant. (pure kush x lao muang sing x ghash) (9 - 10 weeks) tropical fruit salad* agave nectar* lemon heads*pina coloda*nail polish* big vigorous plants* balanced full spectrum high*

Master of Muppets (vintage master kush x wookie 15) sweet earthy spice*lavender soap*sangria*muppet feet * 8-9 weeks euphoric mindful melter

Snuggle Funk (vintage black domina x 88g13/hp). 280 9 weeks* earth *roasted nuts* sour dough* gas* sweet kush* culinary herbs.. *comforting *inner massage *night cap* munchies*

Purple Mana (mana x purple unicornf3). 10-12 weeks* soapy lemon*skunky citrus*sweet candy*clean laundry*tequila *up* mindfull* good times* motivational* long lasting LIMITED

Wonder Wookie (williams wonder x wookie) (9 weeks) pear *lavender* apricot* guava* citrus* balanced* resistant* heavenly aroma….

Purple Soul (Pinesoul x Purple Unicorn f3) (9-10 weeks) pine* tea tree *citron* purple gas 10 weeks. pressure drop* inflatable joy helmet* dreamy* focused* artistic……

Jager Hashplant (jager x 88G13HP). (9 weeks)* orange juice* star anise *mullberry* gym socks* dreamy* narcotic*old school vibe*LIMITED

Supernatural Selections:

ss018 Laughing Lemon (lemon thai x omg) 9-11 weeks…. lemon and lemon* up trippy social happy spears of old school hybrid delight*abundant

Nierika:


Mexican Death Sativa (100 packs total) 11 packs per vendor $108 retail (charity release)*


----------



## TopShelftrees (Sep 27, 2021)

@taylonman on seed finder you can find a list of all previous Bodhi strains. There are some newer strains which haven’t made the list yet but 95% of his strains are listed.


----------



## YardG (Sep 27, 2021)

There've been similar posts for the last few release dates, can't say for sure whether such descriptions exist for everything.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 27, 2021)

TopShelftrees said:


> @taylonman on seed finder you can find a list of all previous Bodhi strains. There are some newer strains which haven’t made the list yet but 95% of his strains are listed.


Given what I've seen in just 2 years, seedfinder has 50% listed I bet.
Edit: Many, if not most, of his freebies never make that list. Not to mention the DLA's, most of the SS's, etc. are not listed.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 27, 2021)

Found the first Hemp Aphid and her brood.
I'll be hunting for a few days, now.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 27, 2021)

I want to hear ALL ABOUT the Laughing Lemon and Purple Mana grown outdoors.
I'm a Mental Patient about plants that finish from Halloween up to December 7.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Sep 27, 2021)

Tayloman said:


> I saw this buried in this thread. I'm wondering is there a list like this for all of Bodhi's strains??
> 
> 
> *You all must have preyed with me last night. And they were answered!!!!!!!
> ...


Sadly, there aren't similar descriptions for everything--unless there's some secret location holding all those details. This level of description has only really been released with the last couple drops.

I've found descriptions and grow/smoke reports here, Breedbay, Overgrow, THC Farmer, Grass City, Bean Basement, Z-Labs, SeedFinder, Instagram, and on various other sites around the internet found via google searches for specific strain names/crosses. Part of the challenge is that descriptions and grow reports from testers usually only contain the pre-release cross (like Killer Queen x Wookie) and not the released name (Umeboshi).


----------



## SimpleBox (Sep 27, 2021)

it would be nice if Bodhi did better quality control on the seeds he packs.
getting seeds that are 2/3rds the size of others in the same pack is disappointing especially when the smaller one didnt germ but the larger one did.


----------



## copkilller (Sep 27, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> it would be nice if Bodhi did better quality control on the seeds he packs.
> getting seeds that are 2/3rds the size of others in the same pack is disappointing especially when the smaller one didnt germ but the larger one did.


that's unusual from my experience, check with the seed bank who sold you the seeds and they'll fix your problem, but yeah it's annoying when they don't germ and you have plants behind


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 27, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> it would be nice if Bodhi did better quality control on the seeds he packs.
> getting seeds that are 2/3rds the size of others in the same pack is disappointing especially when the smaller one didnt germ but the larger one did.


Ms. B may be the one filling packs. This possibility is likely also involved in the choice to put an extra bean or two in every pack. 
Hand sorting thousands of seeds and packing them has got to be a hell of a job no less.


----------



## SimpleBox (Sep 27, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Ms. B may be the one filling packs. This possibility is likely also involved in the choice to put an extra bean or two in every pack.
> Hand sorting thousands of seeds and packing them has got to be a hell of a job no less.


You see a guy like @2seepictures with nice looking tiger striped seeds and makes me think. I know he pumps out thousands of packs and prices are relatively cheap but still.
But I apologize for saying anything critical about Bodhi.
And shoutout to @Nu-Be who contributes nothing except laughing and sad face emojis.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 27, 2021)

Some ladies have little seeds. Especially heavy Sativa learners. Some also have plain light grey to beige seeds. Non of that matters much.


----------



## nuskool89 (Sep 27, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Some ladies have little seeds. Especially heavy Sativa learners. Some also have plain light grey to beige seeds. Non of that matters much.


This.

I’ve had big seeds be duds and small seeds grow trees. Not sure what he is getting at it being bodhi specific lol


----------



## SimpleBox (Sep 27, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> This.
> 
> I’ve had big seeds be duds and small seeds grow trees. Not sure what he is getting at it being bodhi specific lol


never said Bodhi specific lol
you got a pretty good memory tho Small, big, duds and trees.
I bought a pack of HP4 from GLG and some seeds were duds.
I’m not blaming glg when I’m getting different size seeds in the same pack.
I understand that different strains have different looking seeds.


----------



## Zett66 (Sep 27, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> You see a guy like @2seepictures with nice looking tiger striped seeds and makes me think. I know he pumps out thousands of packs and prices are relatively cheap but still.
> But I apologize for saying anything critical about Bodhi.
> And shoutout to @Nu-Be who contributes nothing except laughing and sad face emojis.


The seeds of Mango Hashplant lose their tiger striped skin in no time and they look very orange compared to other seeds. Each strain looks a little different. I also saw the tiger skin come off of other breeders seeds that I had or F2d. 

I just picked the first F2 seeds of my dragon fighters and they look pretty unique as well. Much thicker stripes on grayish background. Looks pretty cool, cannot recommend that Bad Dawg Freebie though. Maybe there are better phenos out there, but I didnt find anything good or worth running again. 

Ortiga x Apollo 13 on the other hand...thats a fire Bad Dawg freebie. I think anything that Apollo Male touches turn into potent buds


----------



## nuskool89 (Sep 27, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> never said Bodhi specific lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s something I stopped paying attention to years ago. Memory well enough to remember the first time that clicked in my head

did your small seeds not pop? Contact GLG I bet they help you out if that’s the case. Great company


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 27, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> You see a guy like @2seepictures with nice looking tiger striped seeds and makes me think. I know he pumps out thousands of packs and prices are relatively cheap but still.
> But I apologize for saying anything critical about Bodhi.
> And shoutout to @Nu-Be who contributes nothing except laughing and sad face emojis.


It sucks that you had a couple duds. I have no fix for you. Cheers to better luck in the future!

The contributions to the community by @Nu-Be are greater than you're aware.


----------



## Moka_Pot (Sep 27, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> It sucks that you had a couple duds. I have no fix for you. Cheers to better luck in the future!
> 
> The contributions to the community by @Nu-Be are greater than you're aware.


@Nu-Be is a saint and a scholar.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Sep 27, 2021)

Anyone have recommendations for outdoor Bodhi strains in zone 4b or below? Latitude 45n


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Sep 28, 2021)

Cutkeeper said:


> Anyone have recommendations for outdoor Bodhi strains in zone 4b or below? Latitude 45n


DLA 12 is a fast finisher. Had one growing on the patio and took her down a couple days ago. Nice stacking... earthy, skunky forward with sweet fruit undertones. Really nice frost from early flower.

Haven't smoked any yet and I'm a bit worried I may have let it go too long but I second guess myself like it's my job.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Sep 28, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> You see a guy like @2seepictures with nice looking tiger striped seeds and makes me think. I know he pumps out thousands of packs and prices are relatively cheap but still.
> But I apologize for saying anything critical about Bodhi.
> And shoutout to @Nu-Be who contributes nothing except laughing and sad face emojis.


I'm gonna go out on a limb and say snarky troll-ish comments like this are a significant reason why @Nu-Be doesn't often contribute more than reactions here these days. 

I've definitely read & seen more fantastic contributions from him both here and in other forums than from many other frequent commenters.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Sep 28, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> DLA 12 is a fast finisher. Had one growing on the patio and took her down a couple days ago. Nice stacking... earthy, skunky forward with sweet fruit undertones. Really nice frost from early flower.
> 
> Haven't smoked any yet and I'm a bit worried I may have let it go too long but I second guess myself like it's my job.


Ok thanks, DLA was my hunch. I have some DLA4 but I was nervous about frost this year. I definitely don’t need more seeds… here we go again. The angel wing afghan in DLA15 has a very sativa structure on IG so I think I’ll test that inside first. Sounds like 12 is a winner though!


----------



## Sqwee (Sep 28, 2021)

I dont see many posts on here from @Nu-Be anymore, probably for good reasons but his posts on OG are very informative.


----------



## Tayloman (Sep 28, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Sadly, there aren't similar descriptions for everything--unless there's some secret location holding all those details. This level of description has only really been released with the last couple drops.
> 
> I've found descriptions and grow/smoke reports here, Breedbay, Overgrow, THC Farmer, Grass City, Bean Basement, Z-Labs, SeedFinder, Instagram, and on various other sites around the internet found via google searches for specific strain names/crosses. Part of the challenge is that descriptions and grow reports from testers usually only contain the pre-release cross (like Killer Queen x Wookie) and not the released name (Umeboshi).


It is so sad! There is so much bodhi gear I want to try but I want to try strains that will be good for me and not just anything and everything.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Sep 28, 2021)

Cutkeeper said:


> Ok thanks, DLA was my hunch. I have some DLA4 but I was nervous about frost this year. I definitely don’t need more seeds… here we go again. The angel wing afghan in DLA15 has a very sativa structure on IG so I think I’ll test that inside first. Sounds like 12 is a winner though!


I missed that DLA 15 on the drop hopefully that will be making a second appearance.


----------



## LunarMOG (Sep 28, 2021)

Cutkeeper said:


> Ok thanks, DLA was my hunch. I have some DLA4 but I was nervous about frost this year. I definitely don’t need more seeds… here we go again. The angel wing afghan in DLA15 has a very sativa structure on IG so I think I’ll test that inside first. Sounds like 12 is a winner though!


i ran one dla4 outside that got eaten up by bot rot, so i would be reluctant to recommend it for outdoor but that's only based on one female. Aside from that it had nearly perfect structure and made a large circular bush with only slight LST. Cherry Queen (3 females) made huge colas, but also has that hairy spongey type consistency that botrytis seems to love. Not as susceptible as the dla4 though. In a drier climate i would certainly give them a go. Lazy Lightning and Time Bandit performed well, with denser bud structures and far less mold. Time bandit would be my top recommendation out of the group as it was earliest to finish and surprisingly fungal resistant, lazy lightning being runner up, worth a run if ya happened to be sitting on them.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 28, 2021)

Would take a wack at Space monkey


----------



## hillbill (Sep 28, 2021)

Strong pine skunk and import hashish on 3 Soulmate. These are eye watering suckers at 46 days.

Lemon Wookie v2 drying and all lemon zest and sweat. Another loud one.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Sep 28, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> i ran one dla4 outside that got eaten up by bot rot, so i would be reluctant to recommend it for outdoor but that's only based on one female. Aside from that it had nearly perfect structure and made a large circular bush with only slight LST. Cherry Queen (3 females) made huge colas, but also has that hairy spongey type consistency that botrytis seems to love. Not as susceptible as the dla4 though. In a drier climate i would certainly give them a go. Lazy Lightning and Time Bandit performed well, with denser bud structures and far less mold. Time bandit would be my top recommendation out of the group as it was earliest to finish and surprisingly fungal resistant, lazy lightning being runner up, worth a run if ya happened to be sitting on them.


Awesome info! It is dry here so I’ll give DLA4 a shot eventually. sitting on a pack of time bandit as well as lazy lightning, so based on your experience I have to start with time bandit. I was already excited about that cross since heavy duty night time is my thing.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Sep 28, 2021)

46 on the soulmate sounds pretty nice too, I’m sure space monkey is great for rosin!


----------



## copkilller (Sep 28, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> The seeds of Mango Hashplant lose their tiger striped skin in no time and they look very orange compared to other seeds. Each strain looks a little different. I also saw the tiger skin come off of other breeders seeds that I had or F2d.
> 
> I just picked the first F2 seeds of my dragon fighters and they look pretty unique as well. Much thicker stripes on grayish background. Looks pretty cool, cannot recommend that Bad Dawg Freebie though. Maybe there are better phenos out there, but I didnt find anything good or worth running again.
> 
> Ortiga x Apollo 13 on the other hand...thats a fire Bad Dawg freebie. I think anything that Apollo Male touches turn into potent buds


on bad dawg freebie packs it says either "tested" or "tester" maybe you popped some "tester" seeds, maybe


----------



## copkilller (Sep 28, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Strong pine skunk and import hashish on 3 Soulmate. These are eye watering suckers at 46 days.
> 
> Lemon Wookie v2 drying and all lemon zest and sweat. Another loud one.


i know couple people who don't like wookie including a couple crosses i grew that didn't do it for me, but i definetly want to try that soulmate, and soulfood, after growing old soul. Or any Pinesoul crosses, green bodhi has the cut, i'd try his seeds for sure


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Sep 28, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Strong pine skunk and import hashish on 3 Soulmate. These are eye watering suckers at 46 days.
> 
> Lemon Wookie v2 drying and all lemon zest and sweat. Another loud one.


Any tell tales on those Soulmate's described above cause that's exactly what I'm looking for out of those.


----------



## gfigs911 (Sep 28, 2021)

Speaking of soul mates I have 4 seedlings just out of the dirt. Slow seedlings so far. 

Update on womos I have going. This is #5. I think she might be special and already have 2 clones in the veg tent. Day 52. 


Later!


----------



## See green (Sep 28, 2021)

My poor soulmate got hit hard with leaf septoria. This summer was very wet. She went from this to this in 2 weeks.This is the second time ive run her outside and she is very resilient to bud rot. Also running a dream lotus ,second time very resilient to bud rot. gypsy eyes I ran last year and was a pleasure no problems. This year not the same bud rot and Caterpillar magnet. kasmir sunshine ,first time running her. Happy harvest season all!


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 28, 2021)

leaf septoria.
Did it start with the large circles on the fan leaves???


----------



## See green (Sep 28, 2021)

Oldgoat1959 said:


> leaf septoria.
> Did it start with the large circles on the fan leaves???


Yes sir, this was 10 days ago


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Sep 28, 2021)

See green said:


> My poor soulmate got hit hard with leaf septoria. This summer was very wet. She went from this to this in 2 weeks.This is the second time ive run her outside and she is very resilient to bud rot. Also running a dream lotus ,second time very resilient to bud rot. gypsy eyes I ran last year and was a pleasure no problems. This year not the same bud rot and Caterpillar magnet. kasmir sunshine ,first time running her. Happy harvest season all!


It looks like the tree behind the plant has it as well. It's on just about everything here. I had it under control in veg with a foliar of neem and Dr. Bronners but after flower started it started appearing at a fairly alarming rate. Anyway I mention the tree because as I understand it any sort of water (rain or dew) is an excellent source of downward transmission.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 28, 2021)

Thanks Rufus, because I had that in August of 2018 and I noticed that the tree above the row of plants affected had the same issue.

I caught it early and pulled all fan leaves affected.

Then, I cut down that tree in November and raked everything in a 80 foot radius around the tree. Hauled it all to the dump. Whole tree and all.

Was trying to read up on whether or not the septoria fungus could be transmitted from different plants.

I stopped any foliar spray and have been bug hunting by hand instead of spray, as wet leaves can cause it to flourish and haven't seen it since.

I've got two Soulmate now and having flashbacks


----------



## crisnpropa (Sep 29, 2021)

gfigs911 said:


> Speaking of soul mates I have 4 seedlings just out of the dirt. Slow seedlings so far.
> 
> Update on womos I have going. This is #5. I think she might be special and already have 2 clones in the veg tent. Day 52. View attachment 4997650
> View attachment 4997649
> ...


How many seeds of the womo did you start?
Looks promising


----------



## gfigs911 (Sep 29, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> How many seeds of the womo did you start?
> Looks promising


 I ran half the pack. Ended up with 3 males and 3 females. The females I got I think 3 different phenos. One is very short. Didn't stretch at all and the whole plant is only 15" tall. Other 2 girls are taller stretching plants but the one pictures was a medium stretcher. Thick dense buds. Frost for days. The last pheno I got is a big plant. Fast vigorous grower. Tall sativa spears. Good frost but not as heavy yeilding. Either way I'm excited for womo. Wish he woulda named it wookie milk instead though


----------



## See green (Sep 29, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> It looks like the tree behind the plant has it as well. It's on just about everything here. I had it under control in veg with a foliar of neem and Dr. Bronners but after flower started it started appearing at a fairly alarming rate. Anyway I mention the tree because as I understand it any sort of water (rain or dew) is an excellent source of downward transmission.


Yes that is my understanding as well. I have my kasmir ss right next to the soulmate and it wasn't affected nearly as bad. Maybe the spores can only spread at a certain time. I don't know .


----------



## ncali (Sep 29, 2021)

Here are the DLA5 Artifact 1 x 88hp. 






They're getting hungry, working with new soil... and they need some supplementation haha. No strong smells yet. Below you can see a close up of the leaf shapes... couple different trends, can you guess my favorite haha. Above, there are actually two Pakistani Chitral Kush mixed in too, don't mind them (if you can even pick them out)

























Thanks for lookin.


----------



## copkilller (Sep 29, 2021)

i stumbled of those pictures of cluster funk today


----------



## mathed (Sep 29, 2021)

copkilller said:


> i know couple people who don't like wookie including a couple crosses i grew that didn't do it for me, but i definetly want to try that soulmate, and soulfood, after growing old soul. Or any Pinesoul crosses, green bodhi has the cut, i'd try his seeds for sure


Love Soulmate, it's a very fine strain. It's some extremely LOUD funk, definitely worth a run.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 29, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> never said Bodhi specific lol
> you got a pretty good memory tho Small, big, duds and trees.
> I bought a pack of HP4 from GLG and some seeds were duds.
> I’m not blaming glg when I’m getting different size seeds in the same pack.
> I understand that different strains have different looking seeds.


I have three packs of HP4 and 1 1/2 packs so far have all popped. All from GLG. Never pay attention to seed size, I just plant them.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 30, 2021)

Babylon Buster, strong Day Weed. Vaping now. Active high, extreme tight, narrow buds. Mint green but covered in milky trichs. Lots of deep rust pistils, very pretty. Decent yield from a very nice plant, will run again soon! Sweet and alluring smells today.

Watering 2 Cherry Lotus at 36 days, both healthy with thick stems but one is quite a bit bigger, except for buds which look about equal. Heavy incense and old head shop odors, very spicy. Both may be more to the Sativa side of wonderful.


----------



## Zett66 (Sep 30, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Babylon Buster, strong Day Weed. Vaping now. Active high, extreme tight, narrow buds. Mint green but covered in milky trichs. Lots of deep rust pistils, very pretty. Decent yield from a very nice plant, will run again soon! Sweet and alluring smells today.
> 
> Watering 2 Cherry Lotus at 36 days, both healthy with thick stems but one is quite a bit bigger, except for buds which look about equal. Heavy incense and old head shop odors, very spicy. Both may be more to the Sativa side of wonderful.


I love how you have so many strains in different stages


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Sep 30, 2021)

See green said:


> Yes that is my understanding as well. I have my kasmir ss right next to the soulmate and it wasn't affected nearly as bad. Maybe the spores can only spread at a certain time. I don't know .View attachment 4997882


I don't believe it has to be spread by water though that's a more efficient method for it. There is a water component to it though because I won't see it until we have temps and high humidity which drives the dew point up.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 30, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> I love how you have so many strains in different stages


Wonder of perpetual farming


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Sep 30, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Wonder of perpetual farming


And, the curse, lol!


----------



## Zett66 (Sep 30, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Wonder of perpetual farming


I got a secondary tent now, so that I can veg some plants as the flower tent finishes up. That way I dont lose as much time in between. Hope to cut out a month or 2 in between harvests now.


----------



## Zett66 (Sep 30, 2021)

just FYI, Useful is auctioning Goji OG Bodhi cut on instagram....highest bid is 750 right now lol


----------



## nuskool89 (Sep 30, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> just FYI, Useful is auctioning Goji OG Bodhi cut on instagram....highest bid is 750 right now lol


I saw that this morning. I think it’s going to be a battle between breeders and go much higher. Pretty sure it was Copa at $750


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 30, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I saw that this morning. I think it’s going to be a battle between breeders and go much higher. Pretty sure it was Copa at $750


It would have to be between breeders if you ask me. I don't think I could convince my girlfriend to let me drop coin like that on a plant, no matter who's name is attatched to it. Well...Goji OG "Leeroy Jethro Gibbs cut" she might spring for hahaha


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 30, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I saw that this morning. I think it’s going to be a battle between breeders and go much higher. Pretty sure it was Copa at $750


If he wins the auction, I'm sure he'd make fire with it!


----------



## Zett66 (Sep 30, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I saw that this morning. I think it’s going to be a battle between breeders and go much higher. Pretty sure it was Copa at $750


I hope so, such a legendary strain...still didnt get my hands on it, but yea this is waaay to steep for me, even for the real deal


----------



## hillbill (Sep 30, 2021)

Never had Goji but have raised several crosses etc. . Most have been very potent and wonderful to smell but Hermies are not unknown in several crosses and descendants.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Sep 30, 2021)

It’s funny my first Bodhi purchases were goji og and mothers milk based on these forums years ago, but I’ve never had goji. I gave them to a licensed friend during a break and lost contact.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Sep 30, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> I love how you have so many strains in different stages


I know I need to get some seeds in the "sauna". I have some Soulfood that I would think is Hillbill approved or maybe bad dawq SFV x LBF. I also got my hands on some Freeborn Selections Ghost Og x Sky Jaro that is high up on the list. So many packs so little space.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Sep 30, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> just FYI, Useful is auctioning Goji OG Bodhi cut on instagram....highest bid is 750 right now lol


For that much $, Useful would have to grow it, dry it, cure it, then drive the finished buds to my place. Basically do all the growing “work”.

There are many other Bodhi strains that are just as nice. Just gotta grow them all to see what works best for each person.
Pinesoul cut, Strawberry Milk and Mothers Milk crosses are still very much available. For those, GLG and JBC are the best sources for beans.
@hillbill and @copkiller endorse Old Soul so that would be my first choice to grow. And because it uses the “Pinesoul” Goji cut, would be the closest to an original Goji experience in my not-humble opinion.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Sep 30, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> If he wins the auction, I'm sure he'd make fire with it!


Agreed! I’m rooting for Copa. He more than anyone else would do some killer Goji works.


----------



## copkilller (Sep 30, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> @copkiller endorse Old Soul


damn bro, i feel like imma change my username i forgot what it was


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 30, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> For that much $, Useful would have to grow it, dry it, cure it, then drive the finished buds to my place. Basically do all the growing “work”.
> 
> There are many other Bodhi strains that are just as nice. Just gotta grow them all to see what works best for each person.
> Pinesoul cut, Strawberry Milk and Mothers Milk crosses are still very much available. For those, GLG and JBC are the best sources for beans.
> @hillbill and @copkiller endorse Old Soul so that would be my first choice to grow. And because it uses the “Pinesoul” Goji cut, would be the closest to an original Goji experience in my not-humble opinion.


Yeah, I largely agree but Usefuls cut is Bohdi's personal breeder cut, so someone already did the hunting. Those other strains may be just as good as Goji OG in general, but are they as good as Bohdi's selected cut of it? Or would you have to hunt a bunch of packs to find something as good? I couldn't answer that.... but if I had $750 just laying around Id try and find out lol. 

I have Bohdi's select Hippy Slayer cut and it cost me a pretty penny, and I have no regrets. It's become one of my all time favorite smokes. I've been running it for about a year now and intend to keep running it for years. I've even reversed it so I'll still have the genetics if I lose the cut. By the time I'm done with her she'll have mothered a few crosses and supplied me with pounds of dank nugs. Easily worth whatever it cost to get her. 

Speaking of, not sure if I ever shared a picture of her here, so here's one...


----------



## Zett66 (Oct 1, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Yeah, I largely agree but Usefuls cut is Bohdi's personal breeder cut, so someone already did the hunting. Those other strains may be just as good as Goji OG in general, but are they as good as Bohdi's selected cut of it? Or would you have to hunt a bunch of packs to find something as good? I couldn't answer that.... but if I had $750 just laying around Id try and find out lol.
> 
> I have Bohdi's select Hippy Slayer cut and it cost me a pretty penny, and I have no regrets. It's become one of my all time favorite smokes. I've been running it for about a year now and intend to keep running it for years. I've even reversed it so I'll still have the genetics if I lose the cut. By the time I'm done with her she'll have mothered a few crosses and supplied me with pounds of dank nugs. Easily worth whatever it cost to get her.
> 
> ...


Looks amazing!
How do you keep your cut alive but not out of control? And what size pot do you keep it in? Im about to start flower but 2 plants are so much bigger and stronger then the rest I want to take a cut of each, but not sure how to keep them "small" over the long run like a year or 2


----------



## hillbill (Oct 1, 2021)

Cherry Queen I pollinated with CQ males shows plenty of f2 seeds.
Soulmate hit with CQ making em too.
Both seem to be making big beans.
Soulmates continue to overwhelm the nose.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 1, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Looks amazing!
> How do you keep your cut alive but not out of control? And what size pot do you keep it in? Im about to start flower but 2 plants are so much bigger and stronger then the rest I want to take a cut of each, but not sure how to keep them "small" over the long run like a year or 2


There's a few tricks. For one I run light on the feed and use low wattage so she doesn't grow super fast. And two when she inevitably does get too big I just take a bunch of cuts and keep one of the new clones and flower mom. I know a few guys that just never let their moms get more than a foot tall. Those guys are better at cloning than I though haha. I'm actually not very good at it, it always takes me a few attempts to get a new rooted cut so I always need to let mom get some size. My current mom is just in a 7"x7" square pot.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 1, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> ….. are they as good as Bohdi's selected cut of it? Or would you have to hunt a bunch of packs to find something as good?


This is very true and i didn’t realize it was a Goji cut chosen by Bodhi. I mistakenly thought it was for a pack of seeds. Hunting through packs for a keeper takes time, which there never is enough of. Yes, that cut would be worth some big $.


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 1, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Looks amazing!
> How do you keep your cut alive but not out of control? And what size pot do you keep it in? Im about to start flower but 2 plants are so much bigger and stronger then the rest I want to take a cut of each, but not sure how to keep them "small" over the long run like a year or 2











How to Create a Bonsai Mother for Unlimited Clones | Grow Weed Easy


Learn how to keep tiny cannabis plants so you can save genetics and get free clones forever! Based on the classic tutorial by OldTimer1.




www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 1, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> This is very true and i didn’t realize it was a Goji cut chosen by Bodhi. I mistakenly thought it was for a pack of seeds. Hunting through packs for a keeper takes time, which there never is enough of. Yes, that cut would be worth some big $.


Yeah, Copa got a goldmine with that cut. Can't wait to see what he makes with it! 

A pack of seeds would be crazy at that price, but then again, some people pay it. When I was hunting for the Hippy Slayer I was originally looking for seeds and people wanted $500-1000 for packs! 

I did just pay $250 for a pack of Dank Zappa though so I'm not sure I should be criticizing anyone elses spending habits lol. And I'd pay about the same for Dirty Sanchez too if anyone is squatting on a pack


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> How to Create a Bonsai Mother for Unlimited Clones | Grow Weed Easy
> 
> 
> Learn how to keep tiny cannabis plants so you can save genetics and get free clones forever! Based on the classic tutorial by OldTimer1.
> ...


Here is how I keep mothers. Scary but safe if solid soil, healthy plant and a west facing window. 
LST from a clone under veg light or outdoors. Defol and lolli the lower 1/2 of plant before putting in window. Feed once monthly a water soluble. Water as needed. A supplement of light may be needed on occasion. 40W LED held this. And once mature they refuse to die. LOL.


----------



## Zett66 (Oct 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Here is how I keep mothers. Scary but safe if solid soil, healthy plant and a west facing window.
> LST from a clone under veg light or outdoors. Defol and lolli the lower 1/2 of plant before putting in window. Feed once monthly a water soluble. Water as needed. A supplement of light may be
> 
> View attachment 4999950View attachment 4999951


Thanks for all the tips, I love this Thread!!
Ill try to make a few cuttings tonight with aloe.

This looks like amazing LST!!


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 1, 2021)

Yea I recently tried it and was very happy with the results just using a 6" pot and trimming it back every now and then even if not taking clones. I put it in flower once I was satisfied it works, will be harvesting that plant this weekend or next and starting my little bonsai mother library 



Zett66 said:


> Thanks for all the tips, I love this Thread!!
> Ill try to make a few cuttings tonight with aloe.
> 
> This looks like amazing LST!!


Another suggestion is what Katsu does, get one of those metal shelving racks, attach a T5 or LED light to each shelf and then grow your clones out in solo cups, if they get too big just take new cuts and flower out the mother or give it away/cull it and start over from the fresh cut. I've been giving away so many cuts lately doing this but in a 2x2 tent instead of shelves.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 1, 2021)

@Tayloman
@TopShelftrees
Back to the topic of seedfinder having a complete (.."at least 95%..")list of Bodhi gear, I just got into my vault to send out a care package and I currently have 20 strains that aren't on the seedfinder list. 12.5% more than listed, and I'm sure there are waaay more I don't have too.
Some of mine are from his Supernatural Selections, some from his Nierika Seed Trust, freebies, small batch, limited edition, etc.
The list, not alphabetic..
*Axis
Soul Axis
Congo Kashmir x Goldstar f4 *(LE)
*Appalachian Super Skunk
Purple Star
Mango Lotus
Lemon Lotus
Red Lotus
Rajasthani Space Probe
Laughing Lemon
Eternal Sunshine
DLA 12
DLA 15
Chem D x SSDD
Vintage Acapulco Gold
Herbaria's Bushman
Mango Biche x Kashmir
Goldstar x Snow Lotus
Chem 91 Skunk VA x SSDD
Wolfpack*
I bet there's 3-4 times what I have that has not made the list.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Oct 1, 2021)

Just part of a page of testers

88g13/hp x
nl2 #5 (nl dom) x 88g13/hp
genius thai x 88g13/hp
jalabad star 3 x 88g13/hp
pirate sweat x 88g13/hp
gg4 x 88g13/hp
congo kashmir x 88g13/hp
dreadbread x 88g13/hp
ethiopian banana x 88g13/hp
92 master kush x 88g13/hp
train wreck x 88g13/hp
wifi x 88g13/hp
honey mandarine x 88g13/hp
orgasmatron 7 x 88g13/hp
lush x 88g13/hp
lebowski x 88g13/hp
stevie wonder x 88g13/hp
cherry trance x 88g13/hp
tres fighter x 88g13/hp
mothers 31 x 88g13/hp
pure og x 88g13/hp
columbian red x 88g13/hp
mothers milk 31 (big og) x 88g13/hp
mothers milk 5 (candy heart) x 88g13/hp
mendo purps x 88g13/hp

wookie x
mendo purps
williams wonder
a11g
legend/respect
black triangle
congo black
mothers milk 31
honey mandarin
jd cambodian thai
chem 4
kush 4
nl5 pure
blue lotus
ethiopian banana
axis
skywalker
lemon thai indy
lebowski
mendo purps
congo kashmir
mango biche
ha og
cherry trance
lush
cred
master kush
dread bread
dragons blood f4

sunshine daydream x

kush 4
kashmir
3 kings og
butterscotch
mendo purps
wifi
cherry o
axis

old mother ghani x

tigermelon 2
gsc
skunk va
genius thai
chem 4
goji raz
orasmatron
kush 4
pure afghan
axis
jalabad 5
strawberry milk
tripweed
80’s Hawaiian indica
wookie 7
the white
blue lotus
gg4
pinesoul
cherry trance
ogkb
lemon diesel
bubba katsu
dragons blood f4
lemon thai indy
jd cambodian thai

orgasmatron x
fat cherry
cherry trance
pinesoul
goji raz
tk
ssh

misc new:
super silver haze x purple unicorn f3
pinesoul x orgasmatron
skunk va x purple unicorn f3
headband loompa x iraqi
jalabad 5 x strawberry milk
train wreck x kashmir
mango biche x goldstar f4
bandade haze x purple unicorn f3
oretga durian x snow lotus
cherry trance x strawberry milk
tk x iraq
purple pakistani chitral x purple unicorn f3
pure afghan x


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Oct 1, 2021)

purple unicorn f3
ogkb x purple unicorn f3
pure og x purple unicorn f3
lucky charms 8 x purple unicorn f3

supernatural selections:

mango biche x iraqi
panama x iraqi
pure afghan x iraqi
vietnamese x iraq
big sur nigerian x nl2
jalabad 5 x iraqi
lush x iraqi
uzbekistani x omg


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 1, 2021)

Oldgoat1959 said:


> purple unicorn f3
> ogkb x purple unicorn f3
> pure og x purple unicorn f3
> lucky charms 8 x purple unicorn f3
> ...


Where might a fella pick up some of those Vietnamese x Iraqi ?!


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Oct 1, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Where might a fella pick up some of those Vietnamese x Iraqi ?!


I have no idea. This is a partial list of 2018 testers. Might be some sitting in a fridge somewhere.
My first Bodhi Seeds purchase in 2016/17 was two packs of Sky Lotus and the freebies was a big pack of miscellaneous long flowering testers that either didn't ever go up for sale or were dropped on floor and/or some other story.
All in one package and I loved growing them out.
Had fun trying to guess what strain they actually were. Liked everything that came from that freebie pack.


----------



## the-dolomite (Oct 1, 2021)

Outdoor update from Oregon, 45 N


RKU x Elfinstone


Today it smelled like concentrated grape kool-aid gone a little bit rancid.


Windblown stem.


Soulmate. Strong scent of pine resin, really starting to bulk up.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 2, 2021)

Lemon Wookie 2 in the Vapor Genie for testing. Strong lemon smells and taste plus a sour like a Sour Diesel. Pretty strong, active weed here. Average yield of narrow longish buds, great to train and continues to grow and expand or stretch a little thru flowering. Buds are not quite as tight as I thought but will tighten during cure. Appears to be a heavy feeder.

Bodhi May have another Winner here.


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 2, 2021)

copkilller said:


> damn bro, i feel like imma change my username i forgot what it was


so this is my new username


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 2, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> my little bonsai mother library


i have a bonsai library as well, but now i'm worried that bonsai-ing the plants, and for a long time, at some point, the genetic of the plant will start to change, i heard of that happening... i'm no expert. some people don't have mother rooms, they clone off the vegging plants before flower repeatedly


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 2, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> i have a bonsai library as well, but now i'm worried that bonsai-ing the plants, and for a long time, at some point, the genetic of the plant will start to change, i heard of that happening... i'm no expert. some people don't have mother rooms, they clone off the vegging plants before flower repeatedly


Welcome @supershitfuck ! 
I’m no expert either but * “Genetic Drift” i think doesn’t apply to your situation.
Most folks i know don’t keep mothers for space-saving reasons and plant-count restrictions.
*Edited to remove some of my mis-information.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 2, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Welcome @supershitfuck ! Sounds like a good super hero name, who projectile-vomits beer as his super-power. (I have done that many times, including in the back of a police car).
> I’m no expert either but you don’t need to worry about the genetic changing at all.
> “Genetic Drift” is not a scientifically proven concept.
> Like all living things, plants can lose vigor as they get older. But only radiation and other major dna-affecting forces will alter the actual genetics.
> Most folks i know don’t keep mothers for space-saving reasons and plant-count restrictions.


So a quick clarification, Genetic Drift is misused in the cannabis community. In science it refers to shifts in the gene pool when a portion of a population is suddenly removed, reducing genetic variation or shifting it towards certain mutations that survive the shift in lieu of the ones that disappear.

When people describe "genetic drift" in cannabis they're actually referring to epigenetics theory, which is a theory that questions whether you can force phenotypical changes to alter inheritable gene expressions without altering the actual genetic make up of an organism.

Im not a botanist so you'll have to bear with me a bit, but essentially the idea is that if a plant has a gene that isn't triggered, and then you force it to trigger so that it shows a different expression, will it's offspring show the new expression as well. The argument usually comes up in the cannabis world when discussing intersex traits due to the long held belief that if you force a plant to show intersex traits for breeding its offspring will be more likely to be intersex, but it could apply to the stress applied to trying to keep a plant alive and a certain size for an extended period. Essentially the idea is that you aren't changing the genetics, your just triggering a latent gene that was already there, changing the phenotype of the plant, and once that's done, any clone taken would obviously show the same phenotypical change.

It's all a theory at the moment, so I'm certainly not stating the above as factual, but I also think we need to keep an open mind on the discussion.

Ive been researching this a lot lately because I'm having a weird experience with my Mass Super Skunk cut. Mom underwent a really stressful period, then the next cutting I ran grew completely differently than the original. Same smell, same taste, but the structure and yield were worlds apart from the first couple runs. I attributed it to my growing so I tried again, but the same result. Now I'm flowering the mom and again, same result. The terps are the same as before, but the plants structure is completely different and the yield is immensely diminished. I'm still not sure what happened, but trying to figure it out basically taught me that I don't know half what I thought I did.

Anyways, sorry for the wall of words guys lol. Just obviously a topic I've had on my mind.

Edit: removed a couple posts I apparently stoney started and never posted lol


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 2, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> So a quick clarification, Genetic Drift is misused in the cannabis community. In science it refers to shifts in the gene pool when a portion of a population is suddenly removed, reducing genetic variation or shifting it towards certain mutations that survive the shift in lieu of the ones that disappear.
> 
> When people describe "genetic drift" in cannabis they're actually referring to epigenetics theory, which is a theory that questions whether you can force phenotypical changes to alter inheritable gene expressions without altering the actual genetic make up of an organism.
> 
> ...


Genetic drift versus an environmental steering kinda thing?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 2, 2021)

First slow dried binger of the DLA12. I'm not going to comment on the flavor due to my inability to keep a steady RH but it's a head rushy sledgehammer-y kinda buzz. I wondering if I let it go a little too long but it'll be great for bed time or on the couch listening to music.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 2, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> So a quick clarification, Genetic Drift is misused in the cannabis community. In science it refers to shifts in the gene pool when a portion of a population is suddenly removed, reducing genetic variation or shifting it towards certain mutations that survive the shift in lieu of the ones that disappear.
> 
> When people describe "genetic drift" in cannabis they're actually referring to epigenetics theory, which is a theory that questions whether you can force phenotypical changes to alter inheritable gene expressions without altering the actual genetic make up of an organism.
> 
> ...


Thank you, this is an excellent clarification! 
(I should have stayed in science class instead of ditching school to get drunk.)


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 2, 2021)

I hope all are having a great Saturday. Gentle mist/sprinkle we so need. Filtered air for us allergy folks. And open the winders type temps. 

Space monkeys are looking close to done here. Added a few watts of light to avoid PM that is rampant outside the greenhouse. No issues beyond my failing to rinse diatomaceous earth off way back. 

They did not like heat over 98F. Humidity did not matter with adequate CFM. I maxed out my feed at 1050PPM before slight tip burn and claw. 

Really close to GG4. Just tamer for growth parameters this run. 

My 2 cents. I'll share what I think if needed. Peace.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Oct 2, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> So a quick clarification, Genetic Drift is misused in the cannabis community. In science it refers to shifts in the gene pool when a portion of a population is suddenly removed, reducing genetic variation or shifting it towards certain mutations that survive the shift in lieu of the ones that disappear.
> 
> When people describe "genetic drift" in cannabis they're actually referring to epigenetics theory, which is a theory that questions whether you can force phenotypical changes to alter inheritable gene expressions without altering the actual genetic make up of an organism.
> 
> ...


I’ve heard tissue culture can reverse epigenetic changes. hopefully cost will come down for hobby level growers soon.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 2, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Thank you, this is an excellent clarification!
> (I should have stayed in science class instead of ditching school to get drunk.)


I mean, I did the same, though it was more ditching school to take bong rips and play Tony Hawk, I've just circled back as I get older, especially since now I can take bong rips while I science


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 2, 2021)

Cutkeeper said:


> I’ve heard tissue culture can reverse epigenetic changes. hopefully cost will come down for hobby level growers soon.


That would be awesome. Unfortunately I'm just going to let the MSS go since I don't have that option at the moment. I lack the patience to keep trying, too many other things to grow


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> That would be awesome. Unfortunately I'm just going to let the MSS go since I don't have that option at the moment. I lack the patience to keep trying, too many other things to grow


Are you guys talking "Franken Weed" stuff?


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Are you guys talking "Franken Weed" stuff?


Yeah, pretty much...


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 2, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> So a quick clarification, Genetic Drift is misused in the cannabis community. In science it refers to shifts in the gene pool when a portion of a population is suddenly removed, reducing genetic variation or shifting it towards certain mutations that survive the shift in lieu of the ones that disappear.
> 
> When people describe "genetic drift" in cannabis they're actually referring to epigenetics theory, which is a theory that questions whether you can force phenotypical changes to alter inheritable gene expressions without altering the actual genetic make up of an organism.
> 
> ...


That makes sense to me, that's why i'm kinda worried about my bonsai collection, sounds too good to be true


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 2, 2021)

I have heard you can "fix" a genetic that's been breeded and breeded in salt grows over the years by letting it go one season outdoors and it'll regain it's natural or full potential, and it'll be better for growing in organic then... that's just some stuff i heard on youtube tho, don't quote me


----------



## dankbydrew (Oct 2, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I saw that this morning. I think it’s going to be a battle between breeders and go much higher. Pretty sure it was Copa at $750


Pinesoul is twenty bucks at the shop….


----------



## sadboy92 (Oct 2, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> So a quick clarification, Genetic Drift is misused in the cannabis community. In science it refers to shifts in the gene pool when a portion of a population is suddenly removed, reducing genetic variation or shifting it towards certain mutations that survive the shift in lieu of the ones that disappear.
> 
> When people describe "genetic drift" in cannabis they're actually referring to epigenetics theory, which is a theory that questions whether you can force phenotypical changes to alter inheritable gene expressions without altering the actual genetic make up of an organism.
> 
> ...


i won’t go into too much detail since it’s only tangentially related, but I took a prescription once and experienced side effects that lasted well beyond discontinuation of the drug (epigenetic change). I corrected this with a cycle of repeated stimulus deprivation and reintroduction. Also HDAC inhibitors, which may very well be possible with plants, and water fasting, but I don’t think a plant analogue for that exists. Hope that helps—or perhaps food for thought.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 2, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> I have heard you can "fix" a genetic that's been breeded and breeded in salt grows over the years by letting it go one season outdoors and it'll regain it's natural or full potential, and it'll be better for growing in organic then... that's just some stuff i heard on youtube tho, don't quote me


I'm not sure if it would fix epigenetic variations but some natural sun and fresh air can definitely rescue a plant in rough shape. I had a plant earlier this year that I thought root aphids had killed. Stuck it on my back porch to dispose of and it perked right back up. Stuck it in an abandoned planter of used dirt and ignored her, and now here she is lol


----------



## odbsmydog (Oct 3, 2021)

I would trade my firstborn for a pack of trainwreck x g13hp if anybody needs a firstborn child on layaway...


----------



## hillbill (Oct 3, 2021)

Never thought of inactive genes “triggered” by external factors and reproduction of that expression being incorporated into future cuts.
Interesting thoughts


----------



## CrunchBerries (Oct 3, 2021)

Happy Sunday Y’all,
Hope everyone’s morning is going smoothly. Last nights Space Monkey joint with Space Monkey temple ball leftovers are on the menu for this morning with a side car of French Roast. Hippy Speedball has me cleaning the house in record time.


----------



## sadboy92 (Oct 3, 2021)

odbsmydog said:


> I would trade my firstborn for a pack of trainwreck x g13hp if anybody needs a firstborn child on layaway...


you could always grab some of CSI’s trainwreck S1s and Hazeman’s 88g13hp (ndn guy) and see what happens. Seriously DM me and I will try to help.


----------



## YardG (Oct 3, 2021)

Took down the top of a Snow Monkey in the twilight this morning, facing down a couple days of rain and it's looking pretty close. I would probably have taken down a leaf-spot stricken Soul Mate if I had more drying space.


----------



## Hotshotmaple (Oct 3, 2021)

Been a while for me. My poor snow monkeys. My first in dirt and outside, plenty of problems due to my negligence. But all in all, i learned and am happy one missing part of its main due to some rot. Probably get another pic before harvest...outdoor is brutal


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 3, 2021)

Have been smoking uncured Old Soul this week, the big-round-bud phenos are a killer, it's very strong weed, one hit outta the pipe and you get this powerful uplifting high, puts you in a good mood, could be overwhelming, morning stuff, the flavor is fresh, nutty mint pine, the smoke is on the thin side


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 3, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Never thought of inactive genes “triggered” by external factors and reproduction of that expression being incorporated into future cuts.
> Interesting thoughts


"I thought" this happened in the next generation. Where environment turned on a gene and it could be passed on..? So the offspring exhibited altered traits from the parents within same strain.
And Is fast & furious genetic drift where you grow a cut for a long time and it starts to lose the appeal of the earlier ones? Like smell and yield. Can you keep an annual alive for too long? Or like cloning a sheep gets you a baby sheep that is genetically as old as the original sheep and dies sooner? From t cycle mutations or something..?
Idk. Harvest time for sure though.


----------



## Freshbakd (Oct 4, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> So a quick clarification, Genetic Drift is misused in the cannabis community. In science it refers to shifts in the gene pool when a portion of a population is suddenly removed, reducing genetic variation or shifting it towards certain mutations that survive the shift in lieu of the ones that disappear.
> 
> When people describe "genetic drift" in cannabis they're actually referring to epigenetics theory, which is a theory that questions whether you can force phenotypical changes to alter inheritable gene expressions without altering the actual genetic make up of an organism.
> 
> ...


Another theory is, and of course like you said i am no expert. Most people are mistaking genetic drift with plant got sick. We all know each cut is a possible infection and over time with many viruses the plant could lose the war within itself. Now i can't say that is for a fact what happens with people however if you ever needed a reason to keep the tools clean there it is. But a lot of "dudded" plants and cuts were most likely virus ridden and most long before we had an understanding of what was really happening. supposedly as others have said tissue culture can help but even then i'm unsure its just that easy.


----------



## george_clooney (Oct 4, 2021)

Gave mom a soulmate clone a little late in season but damn she handles inside and out. This was by the coast def not a place known to do outdoor and shes not showing mold either. Love these genes. Hope all's well for everyone.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 4, 2021)

Soulmate


----------



## CopaGenetics (Oct 4, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Pinesoul is twenty bucks at the shop….


Yes, I ended up winning it. Now I get to see what Bodhi had in mind when he drew the Goji OG sketch, and that right there is priceless...

She's gonna get more pollen than a good Jenna Jameson flick.

and duuuuuuuuude!!! @dankbydrew You are killing me haha, the only places that sell cuts up my way come with a free side of... 

* Russet Mites
* 2-spotted spider mites
* PM
* HLV
* and many others!

I'm becoming an expert at "THE DUNK"!


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 4, 2021)

CopaGenetics said:


> Yes, I ended up winning it. Now I get to see what Bodhi had in mind when he drew the Goji OG sketch, and that right there is priceless...
> 
> She's gonna get more pollen than a good Jenna Jameson flick.
> 
> ...


Was hoping you would post.

I cannot wait to see what you do with it. Ill see you at the GLG 2022 4/20 drop


----------



## jackgonza (Oct 4, 2021)

Purple Afghan Hashplant


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 4, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> Purple Afghan Hashplant
> 
> View attachment 5002642


Very healthy looking indeed.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 4, 2021)

CopaGenetics said:


> So here's what I've been working on lately...
> 
> Front is older Goji work... "Platinum Goji" = Goji OG F2 SMMJ hunt/cut x Platinum
> Backround is my cut of GSD from the F5 line... GSD = Gorilla Glue #4 x Sunshine Daydream bred by Bodhi and worked to where it is now by me.
> ...


damn sexy


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 4, 2021)

I'm either gonna soak Old Soul or Soul Mate this week...depending on what has the better chance of a heavier pine profile, thoughts?


----------



## SFnone (Oct 4, 2021)

Just for informational purposes: 
This is a PUf3 cross. The original PU cross was donated by a member, not going to say who, and not going to say what, but it was an indica crossed to puf3. I then crossed it to a Chem-mix male, then crossed that to a haze male. So the PU influence is at around 12.5%. It's still turning purple. Caution to anyone who is using Purple Unicorn in breeding, as it has VERY dominate genetics.


----------



## odbsmydog (Oct 4, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> you could always grab some of CSI’s trainwreck S1s and Hazeman’s 88g13hp (ndn guy) and see what happens. Seriously DM me and I will try to help.


Not a huge fan of s1s but I can get a cut of e32, I'd just like bodhi's cross as I know he'd have a good cut of wreck. Dm sent


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 4, 2021)

Useful scammed my buddy a few years ago. I sold a pack of gohi og seeds I had about a year ago on strainly for cheap. I've also got a pack of old sunshine daydream in the fridge If anyone wants them


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 5, 2021)

Useful gives away nearly as much as he sells, scammer=not. I can’t even fathom someone swinging on him.


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 5, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Useful gives away nearly as much as he sells, scammer=not. I can’t even fathom someone swinging on him.


Can confirm! A buddy and I have won a couple of his auctions, and each we’ve gotten exactly what we won plus a couple extra packs and a couple hats/swag. Even just chatting with him through DMs, he seems real down to earth. 

Useful gets 2 thumbs up from me, and I’d pass him a joint anytime.


----------



## BigJonster (Oct 5, 2021)

Useful is golden in my book, probably a misunderstanding


----------



## TugthePup (Oct 5, 2021)

LE Drops incoming.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 5, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> LE Drops incoming.


LE drops of..?


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 5, 2021)

BigJonster said:


> Useful is golden in my book, probably a misunderstanding


Probably b.s., as with the majority of complaints in any thread that isn't related.


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 5, 2021)

Wedding Cake x Wookie 40
Destroyer x Wookie


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 5, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> Wedding Cake x Wookie 30
> Destroyer x Wookie


Destroyer x Wookie sounds hot!
Where are these dropping?


----------



## sadboy92 (Oct 5, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> Wedding Cake x Wookie 30
> Destroyer x Wookie


I thought the first one was with Wookie 40...although I can't find any info on #40, maybe it was a typo


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 5, 2021)

Miss Bodhi definitely posted wookie 40.


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 5, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Miss Bodhi definitely posted wookie 40.


Fixed. It’s def #40


----------



## sadboy92 (Oct 5, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> Fixed. It’s def #40


That's cool and all, but what's #40? #41 is "big fusion," maybe it's that


----------



## JojoThug (Oct 5, 2021)

Who has info on Destroyer?


----------



## sadboy92 (Oct 5, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> Who has info on Destroyer?











Destroyer (Cannabiogen) :: Cannabis Strain Info


This 100% Sativa strain is a cross of Meao Thai and an early and stable Mexico/Colombia. The exceptional backcross of two of our best females took over 7 years. The total acclimatization of the mother Thai has been so difficult that we decided to int...




en.seedfinder.eu












Destroyer Weed Strain Information | Leafly


Destroyer by CannaBiogen is a 100% sativa and CBG powerhouse created over seven years of breeding. Destroyer is the offspring of Meao Thai and a Mexican/Colombian cross, and emits a delicate fruity aroma intermixed with notes of lavender and floral sweetness. This high-THC strain develops...




www.leafly.com


----------



## CopaGenetics (Oct 5, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Destroyer (Cannabiogen) :: Cannabis Strain Info
> 
> 
> This 100% Sativa strain is a cross of Meao Thai and an early and stable Mexico/Colombia. The exceptional backcross of two of our best females took over 7 years. The total acclimatization of the mother Thai has been so difficult that we decided to int...
> ...


Lavender + Lavender = lots of lavender...


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 5, 2021)

TT NL#6 x Appalachia week 8


----------



## dankbydrew (Oct 5, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> That's cool and all, but what's #40? #41 is "big fusion," maybe it's that


Pretty sure 40 references the number of packs and was copy/pasted from a text, but I’ve been wrong before.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 5, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Useful gives away nearly as much as he sells, scammer=not. I can’t even fathom someone swinging on him.


Useful has been such a solid dude, and has been so helpful to me in general both with knowledge and with seeds, I feel personally attacked by that guys comment lol

I was gonna respond, but then I clicked on his profile and realized he's done nothing but bitch about sellers in the Strainly thread and this is the first time he's ever posted elsewhere so.... yeah, gonna let that one lie


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 5, 2021)

I had a setback with my last crop and had to chop it all down. I started back up with Useful fems to save some time and fill my jars back up, so about half my garden right now is Useful gear and its all fire. 

Between him and Bodhi my seed needs are pretty much covered, I don't know why someone would think he's a scammer, probably just a dumb troll and not a genuine opinion.


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 5, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I had a setback with my last crop and had to chop it all down. I started back up with Useful fems to save some time and fill my jars back up, so about half my garden right now is Useful gear and its all fire.
> 
> Between him and Bodhi my seed needs are pretty much covered, I don't know why someone would think he's a scammer, probably just a dumb troll and not a genuine opinion.


I have a Useful DLA5 x chocolate diesel running right now. Still in veg but looking real good


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 5, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> LE drops of..?


Here are screenshots for the Etsy thing.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 5, 2021)

Maybe sold out? I don’t see anymore LE T-shirts.


----------



## sadboy92 (Oct 5, 2021)

fraid so


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 5, 2021)

Good, I don't need any sour grapes...I mean seeds lol


----------



## Cutkeeper (Oct 5, 2021)

Wedding cake definitely a popular strain right now


----------



## Zett66 (Oct 5, 2021)

Cutkeeper said:


> Wedding cake definitely a popular strain right now


I have Bad dawgs freebie Wedding Cake x Cake fighter (stray fox) but wont be able to get to them in years lol...but it seemed promising. Anyone grown that one yet?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 5, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> I have Bad dawgs freebie Wedding Cake x Cake fighter (stray fox) but wont be able to get to them in years lol...but it seemed promising. Anyone grown that one yet?


Still contemplating how I get my beans grown after I'm gone as well. Small bag of marbles to many. Our pride and joy. 

Monkey strains on my back for too long. Trying to quit after this grow. I really want a Huge calaxe strain. And suggestions from Star Wars or kush lines? Can't buy seeds until I grow as many of these as I may. 

Thank you and a big damn to many. Some crazy stuff out there. Goji looked amazing. 

Peace.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm not talking about a pack of seeds, I'm talking about a bigger trade between him and a guy I know. But hey take it as you will!


----------



## See green (Oct 5, 2021)

This dream lotus became a monster. I always like the variegated leaf pattern on this strain, cool plant. Trying my best to finish her off. Its been a struggle this season.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Oct 5, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> Who has info on Destroyer?


I grew four ACE Golden Tiger's out about a dozen years ago.
I believe GT and Destroyer had the same male in their Genetics.
Got two green plants that finished first half of November and two Purple ones that finished around the third week of November.

The earlier Green GTs were incredible, but I'm a nut for long flowering plants.

Hope that helps


----------



## jbcCT (Oct 5, 2021)

Fall colors. I'm always in the ground late and always harvesting late. I think I got a month to go on the unicorn. 






That tent in the background is a one touch pop up. Thing is gold. Fairly big too. These plants don't see a drop of rain. 



I hate taking stuff down early. You do what you have to do sometimes. That mature flower is where the flavors at. I'll just make it this year, hopefully. 


Aside from a hard frost, cold doesn't seem to damage the flower at all. One year I threw the last of my stuff on the rack first week of November. Such an amazing plant.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Oct 5, 2021)

Couple Ancient Og backcrosses


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Oct 5, 2021)

Space Monkey


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 5, 2021)

Oldgoat1959 said:


> Space Monkey
> View attachment 5003489


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Oct 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 5003491


That looks like an earlier finisher.
Had four and picked the widest leaf hoping it would be the earliest. One I gave to a friend is getting close like yours.

Lite depped the two narrower ones

My trichs are mostly clear still.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Oct 5, 2021)

Soulmate wl


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Oct 5, 2021)

Soulmate nl


----------



## hillbill (Oct 6, 2021)

Soul Mate and Space Monkey pics, Morning Bodhi Porn!

Got a Space Monkey F2 at 42 days and 3 Soul Mate at 55 days right now!


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 6, 2021)

Soul Mate is fantastic! I’m sitting here staring at my 2 very small outdoor Soul Mates wishing my jars were filled up more. 

I have a taller stretchy lemony one that is amazing daytime smoke. Def gonna run her again next flower cycle. I can’t get enough of it!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 6, 2021)

Oldgoat1959 said:


> That looks like an earlier finisher.
> Had four and picked the widest leaf hoping it would be the earliest. One I gave to a friend is getting close like yours.
> 
> Lite depped the two narrower ones
> ...


I use a shadow from west to induce earlier start outdoors here. Old tricks. My other is only just now going into second round of hair and filling out. 2 different animals regardless of distance from the house. 

I'm happy either way. Was a tough year for all the time I spent on my back. Bodhi's just grow proud regardless if in good soil build. TY Bohdi and Nature.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 6, 2021)

red eye Jedi I haven’t gotten around to flowering out yet but it was my last seed. have had it bout 9 months now (cloning clones to keep a small one) 

Snuggle funk girl on the left


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 7, 2021)

Damn, i'm so jealous of everyone with their outdoor plants, the only one i grew outdoor this year is a freakshow (the strain), but check out what i got indoor tho, exited about my new beds, this is the oh so loud and greasy old soul #6 clone


----------



## sadboy92 (Oct 7, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> Damn, i'm so jealous of everyone with their outdoor plants, the only one i grew outdoor this year is a freakshow (the strain), but check out what i got indoor tho, exited about my new beds, this is the oh so loud and greasy old soul #6 clone
> View attachment 5004946


At the risk of sounding stupid and you telling me to google it, what's the thinking behind the secondary plants in the pot? I understand certain companion plants help ward pests, etc, but I'm curious about specifically what they are and why you chose them. Lots of people here use interesting techniques and it's fun to learn. I think the straw bedding makes it harder for gnats to land or something.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Oct 7, 2021)

My favorite pheno of heavenly hashplant. Smell and taste is straight eucalyptus and clove. smells exactly like seabreeze aftershave when broken up. look for short plants with tight structure if that’s your thing


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 7, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid and you telling me to google it, what's the thinking behind the secondary plants in the pot? I understand certain companion plants help ward pests, etc, but I'm curious about specifically what they are and why you chose them. Lots of people here use interesting techniques and it's fun to learn. I think the straw bedding makes it harder for gnats to land or something.


Curious to know what those are and what the specific selection criteria was as well. I'm looking to populate a new soil and I'm planning on dichondra but would like few others.


----------



## sadboy92 (Oct 7, 2021)

Cutkeeper said:


> My favorite pheno of heavenly hashplant. Smell and taste is straight eucalyptus and clove. smells exactly like seabreeze aftershave when broken up. look for short plants with tight structure if that’s your thing
> View attachment 5005026


I wonder how similar this is to Hazeman’s Madness (pre-98 bubba x 88g13hp). Never got Heavenly HP while it was around but Hazeman is still putting out Madness (and it sells out quick after every restock).


----------



## Cutkeeper (Oct 7, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> I wonder how similar this is to Hazeman’s Madness (pre-98 bubba x 88g13hp). Never got Heavenly HP while it was around but Hazeman is still putting out Madness (and it sells out quick after every restock).


it must be very similar. This plant was different from the rest of my pack though. Some had a fruity aroma, definitely had some of the chocolate/coffee from the bubba.


----------



## Pupelle (Oct 8, 2021)

Purple Pakistani. One of the landraces Bodhi sent me, this is in the greenhouse and just got harvested. The most insane smells of pine and citrus.


----------



## ncali (Oct 8, 2021)

Two different mothers milk phenos, one og kush terps, low yield small buds super frosted, the other candy hearts milky with big ol hard nugs.

These were two we kept from a half pack or so of f1 mothers milk. Did an open pollination and isolated these two plants and their seeds. Might work the line more in the f2.

We are really just struggling to pick the "one" haha. The less frosty big ol' nugget pheno doesn't look as nice, but trust me her jar empties out before all else. The frosty little nug has an after taste, some like it some don't notice, and some it is undesirable. Both are moderately strong effect.


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 8, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid and you telling me to google it, what's the thinking behind the secondary plants in the pot? I understand certain companion plants help ward pests, etc, but I'm curious about specifically what they are and why you chose them. Lots of people here use interesting techniques and it's fun to learn. I think the straw bedding makes it harder for gnats to land or something.


I have no idea what it is, it's the buildAsoil cover crop just growing, i've never questioned it hasha


----------



## ncali (Oct 8, 2021)

Isn't the idea of companion planting / cover crop / etc to "fix", replenish, and release elements/nutrients of the soil?

Also provides shade for the soil for outdoors in our pots, keeps the watering down. Some days I feel everything I put down just evaporate haha.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 8, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> I wonder how similar this is to Hazeman’s Madness (pre-98 bubba x 88g13hp). Never got Heavenly HP while it was around but Hazeman is still putting out Madness (and it sells out quick after every restock).


I ran most of a pack of madness when it first came out, all mine were homogeneous females that all had some level of hermaphroditism and a very pronounced growth characteristic where the 5-6 node would asymmetrically act as a second apical meristem. I presumed that a significant portion of the batch must have selfed but the resulting bud all favored the g13 with smattering of bubba and hashplant characteristics. Very interesting zingy lemon/citrus/coffee tastes but too quirky for my garden. Also I remember it giving me a headache every time I toked it.


----------



## the-dolomite (Oct 8, 2021)

Soulmate


Starting to show some fade, low of 42 (5c) last night. Some PM but no botrytis so far. I plan to start a staggered harvest tomorrow, and will let some branches hang for a few more weeks. 



RKU x Elfinstone
This thing is a monster. Nowhere close to ready, all white hairs, seems like it's still trying to get bigger.


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 10, 2021)

Cutkeeper said:


> My favorite pheno of heavenly hashplant. Smell and taste is straight eucalyptus and clove. smells exactly like seabreeze aftershave when broken up. look for short plants with tight structure if that’s your thing
> View attachment 5005026


i LOVE eucalyptus weed, good to know


----------



## sadboy92 (Oct 10, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I ran most of a pack of madness when it first came out, all mine were homogeneous females that all had some level of hermaphroditism and a very pronounced growth characteristic where the 5-6 node would asymmetrically act as a second apical meristem. I presumed that a significant portion of the batch must have selfed but the resulting bud all favored the g13 with smattering of bubba and hashplant characteristics. Very interesting zingy lemon/citrus/coffee tastes but too quirky for my garden. Also I remember it giving me a headache every time I toked it.


thats so funny, usually bubba comes through with that chocolate coffee thing


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 10, 2021)

I just wanted to update the Space monkeys here. Put 300 watts of 301's over each. Damn things started throwing hair. Even the done one. OOPS!
Overcast and gloomy for a long time here. PM rampant. Hoping to get first tree out for more air. Then double lights. Looks promising in mass. Still behind on crystals.

Here is most of the first one. Still a few feet from the bottom branches after 10 hours in trim jail. I prefer cold weather to wet trim. Sticky chit at 85F. 

Here is a glimpse. 4' branches and a poor close up. 

TY to my donor! Again top shelf.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 10, 2021)

@supershitfuck , name change? Probably best of late. But damn I was amazed.


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @supershitfuck , name change? Probably best of late. But damn I was amazed.


yeah i forgot what my username was haha how was i allowed


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 10, 2021)

The DLA 12 grown in the country came down today. This went way longer than the plant on my patio. A few reason I guess, in ground vs pot, cooler temps country vs city and mostly an almost full sun spot vs late afternoon shade on the patio.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 11, 2021)

Long shot here, but has anyone grown Love Triangle X Strawberry Lotus? I’ve never grown any of bodhis gear and just realized that I’ve had a pack of this in my freezer for a few years, it was a freebie given by a seedbank. Looking around can’t find any info on this specific cross but it looks like it’s made up of a lot of interesting sounding indica strains. If anyone has any info on this cross I’d love to hear it, trying to decide if I should run it or not. Thanks.


----------



## jp68 (Oct 11, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Long shot here, but has anyone grown Love Triangle X Strawberry Lotus? I’ve never grown any of bodhis gear and just realized that I’ve had a pack of this in my freezer for a few years, it was a freebie given by a seedbank. Looking around can’t find any info on this specific cross but it looks like it’s made up of a lot of interesting sounding indica strains. If anyone has any info on this cross I’d love to hear it, trying to decide if I should run it or not. Thanks.


Id pop it


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 11, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Id pop it


Yeah, seeing a thread with almost 3100 pages makes me think he might be ok at what he does.


----------



## LunarMOG (Oct 11, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Yeah, seeing a thread with almost 3100 pages makes me think he might be ok at what he does.


the love triangle crosses ive grown as well as the snow lotus progeny have all been iced out to the max, trichomes on petioles and smaller fan leaves


----------



## Tiflis (Oct 11, 2021)

Mango Lotus - 12/12 from seed


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 11, 2021)

Ain't this a trip?? WOW!! Seriously looks like this after I turned the fans and flash off. Who da thunk it? LMAO. 

Space monkey is almost A BARREL OF EM. 

A good laugh to all. Back to trim jail tomorrow.


----------



## Greyseer (Oct 11, 2021)

Two Garfunkel clones from my outdoor plant in 7gal DWC buckets of Jacks, currently bloom mix as we flipped to flower Wednesday. They'll stay in that until next Wednesday when we switch back to plain 321 for the remaining 8 weeks to freedom!

I didn't do my best work on this plant as it was my first outdoor organics attempt. Poor plant health, bugs and trying out water only resulted in a pretty small yield even from a high yielding strain I had right next to it. She grew through it without a complaint and the lime-y + melty rubber terps and couchy effects shout "G13!!". 

Hoping to show her a good time with a dialed in DWC run. So far we're hitting VPD numbers and she's responding by stretching nicely. I cut her side branching to just the 4 main colas. Hoping to have some IG quality shots of frosty spears in 4-5 weeks.


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 11, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> The most insane smells of pine and citrus.


that's sound amazing, also great picture, keep us posted!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 11, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> that's sound amazing, also great picture, keep us posted!


Wish last years pine smells would dissipate here. Charcoal and everything porous wreak of pine. And not the fresh scent of Pinesol. LOl.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 12, 2021)

Chopped 1/3 Soulmates just now, no new pistils for a few dayus. Some fade mostly to yellow but some bud leaves beginning to turn light brown and thin. Trykes are about 20% amber and 5% clear. Trichs are tall with big heads and crowded, so win, win, win. Smell is some woodsy smells after a fresh rain and a very heavy pine sap.
Size is average but compact with just enough stretch/growth for LST. Size of the buds is well above average and they seem quite dense. Branching and stem are extremely strong, nice roots made up of mostly very fine roots, lots of them.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 12, 2021)

Hollyweed=Super potent gassy, kushy funk! Had the wife and I giggling like we were back in high school. If he drops that one again I will have to get another pack.


----------



## Zett66 (Oct 12, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Chopped 1/3 Soulmates just now, no new pistils for a few dayus. Some fade mostly to yellow but some bud leaves beginning to turn light brown and thin. Trykes are about 20% amber and 5% clear. Trichs are tall with big heads and crowded, so win, win, win. Smell is some woodsy smells after a fresh rain and a very heavy pine sap.
> Size is average but compact with just enough stretch/growth for LST. Size of the buds is well above average and they seem quite dense. Branching and stem are extremely strong, nice roots made up of mostly very fine roots, lots of them.


Ok, so wet or dry trim? I always had to do wet, but now have the space to do dry. Did anyone see a big difference?

I get some good smells usually with wet trim, but some dont turn out nice and I wonder if it would have been better dry trimmed. Depends on pheno as well I suppose?


----------



## Freshbakd (Oct 12, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Ok, so wet or dry trim? I always had to do wet, but now have the space to do dry. Did anyone see a big difference?
> 
> I get some good smells usually with wet trim, but some dont turn out nice and I wonder if it would have been better dry trimmed. Depends on pheno as well I suppose?


Dude seriously give dry trimming a go. Worth your time imo always a slightly better end product. Personal preference of course please don't take offense anyone.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 12, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> Dude seriously give dry trimming a go. Worth your time imo always a slightly better end product. Personal preference of course please don't take offense anyone.


I usually do a rough trim while wet, getting any leaves I can see stem on. Finish trim once dried, then cure.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 12, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Ok, so wet or dry trim? I always had to do wet, but now have the space to do dry. Did anyone see a big difference?
> 
> I get some good smells usually with wet trim, but some dont turn out nice and I wonder if it would have been better dry trimmed. Depends on pheno as well I suppose?


I do trim off big fan leaves but i learned from older growers who found dry trim allows the buds to dry a bit slower = more terpenes retained = more goodness when smoked. It’s also much easier and less sticky when the little sugar leaves come off when more brittle.
Growing several small plants at a time, i’ve done both wet and dry trim and dry trim buds always tasted better imho.
If you have the jar space, i prefer trimming after curing for 1-2 months. Best flavor and terpene retainment.

*BUT, i will warn that if you have big or dense buds, look out for mold because the little sugar leaves can sometimes add too much moisture to the jar.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 12, 2021)

I’ve had great success with dry trimming. I just hang up my whole plant and within 2 weeks I’ve got cured weed that’s ready to smoke. I don’t do any trimming when wet, aside from plucking off dead leaves.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 12, 2021)

Not my photo, just what my outdoor buds might look like when drying then curing. The sugar leaves take up lots of jar space and i have to be extra careful with moisture buildup in the jars. Burping them and/or rotating the buds daily. But the end result is awesome.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 12, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> View attachment 5008199
> Not my photo, just what my outdoor buds look like when drying then curing. The sugar leaves take up lots of jar space and i have to be extra careful with moisture buildup in the jars. Burping them daily. But the end result is awesome.


Mine is wet trimmed in 2 steps. First all large leaves are removed. Then sugars are trimmed and collected for decarbing. Hangs until the stems snap crisply. A final close trim and into jars to cure. Only have finish trimmed from 2 winters ago. Last years outdoor is hash trimmed. Not so pretty.


----------



## CannabisFanaticus (Oct 12, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Hollyweed=Super potent gassy, kushy funk! Had the wife and I giggling like we were back in high school. If he drops that one again I will have to get another pack.


Over-priced (depending on how you look at it) but in stock at Southern Oregon Seeds. I've used them before. they're legit.


----------



## Zett66 (Oct 12, 2021)

I will definitely give the dry trym a go. Thanks guys!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 12, 2021)

I'm a dry guy, but will do a little wet trim on the outdoor if I feel like it needs it.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 12, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> I’ve had great success with dry trimming. I just hang up my whole plant and within 2 weeks I’ve got cured weed that’s ready to smoke. I don’t do any trimming when wet, aside from plucking off dead leaves.


That is dried, not cured.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 12, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> That is dried, not cured.


I agree. It takes few months at least to cure it of any bad manners. LOL. I smoke fresh dried. I indulge in slow cured.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 12, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I agree. It takes few months at least to cure it of any bad manners. LOL. I smoke fresh dried. I indulge in slow cured. View attachment 5008251


This is the key. I've smoked weed that tasted great fresh dried. It still tasted better properly cured.


----------



## Zett66 (Oct 12, 2021)

My jars are usually empty by the time of next harvest, so only last few jars get the good cure lol...

Now with new set up I will be able to build up some jars hopefully


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 12, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> My jars are usually empty by the time of next harvest, so only last few jars get the good cure lol...
> 
> Now with new set up I will be able to build up some jars hopefully


May your jars always be full. Unless you can't wait for that kief and crystal on the bottom.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 12, 2021)

CannabisFanaticus said:


> Over-priced (depending on how you look at it) but in stock at Southern Oregon Seeds. I've used them before. they're legit.


I didn't see Bodhi gear offered there. Did @Boosky already buy it all up? Haha
 
Edit: Correction. I found it under regular beans. No seperate banner ad like other breeders on this site. Also, $97 for something scarce isn't terrible mark-up imho


----------



## CannabisFanaticus (Oct 12, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I didn't see Bodhi gear offered there. Did @Boosky already buy it all up? Haha


It's still there. Kinda hidden. Look under the Regular Collection.


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 12, 2021)

Different take on trimming, I hate wet trimming and have always been a dry trimmer but recently started trimming at a halfway point before dry, around 6 days of hanging here. Just when the buds are starting to feel crisp on the outside, that's when I trim then I put them back in the dry room on hanging racks until the stems on the smaller buds start to snap instead of bend, then into jars to cure.

Kind of a happy medium for me, far less trichome loss than dry trimming, doesn't gum up the scissors like wet trimming and a little less likely to over dry it.


----------



## crisnpropa (Oct 12, 2021)

Wet trim the majority, leaving smaller leaves.
The smallers prevent from drying out flowers too fast, and as soon as they are crispy, are easily trimmed / manicured. Jar cure. Jah cure.


----------



## CannabisFanaticus (Oct 12, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I didn't see Bodhi gear offered there. Did @Boosky already buy it all up? Haha
> 
> Edit: Correction. I found it under regular beans. No seperate banner ad like other breeders on this site. Also, $97 for something scarce isn't terrible mark-up imho


True. Like I said. Depends on how you look at it. After getting Bodhi packs for basically $30 when there's a BOGO though....they've been on there for awhile too


----------



## hillbill (Oct 12, 2021)

Leaves with stems are gone by chop with my LST and I chop and hang in th dark a few days, then to paper bags for a week or so, then the trim begins.


----------



## Boosky (Oct 13, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I didn't see Bodhi gear offered there. Did @Boosky already buy it all up? Haha


I didn’t find any Bodhi there either. Even if I did I am very loyal to GLG and JBC, they both have always treated me right. Plus I’m at the point where I don’t NEED anything so I wait for the BOGO sales if something piqued my interest.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 13, 2021)

Alright fellow fanatics. I have a plant that was a very frosty early finisher that was pretty much pest and mold free. The other one,.....well she had aphids and starting to show some PM. I'd say tolerant after the devastation it caused outside the greenhouse. Way bigger than all my GG4 buds and her sister. More hair and less crystal thing. 

My issue is trying to reveg in ground in MI. I have 40 watt led veg panels for both. Not something I've done before. 

TY for any thoughts. Peace.


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 13, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Hollyweed=Super potent gassy, kushy funk! Had the wife and I giggling like we were back in high school. If he drops that one again I will have to get another pack.


oh yeah man, i'm smoking 3 phenos of hollyweed right now with a long cure, malty smell almost like beer, i get gass, sweet garlic, cloves flavor, very thick smoke and a high that's comfortable almost like a beer buzz, and i love love beer, i live in hollywood and it's hollyweed apreciation day!


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 13, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> oh yeah man, i'm smoking 3 phenos of hollyweed right now with a long cure, malty smell almost like beer, i get gass, sweet garlic, cloves flavor, very thick smoke and a high that's comfortable almost like a beer buzz, and i love love beer, i live in hollywood and it's hollyweed apreciation day!


The NL#6 x Appalachia I just finished off had that same beer like smell after a long cure, skunky pine smells when I broke it up, great high.


----------



## OVH (Oct 13, 2021)

Some Granola Funks sex’d and in the veg tent. Topped once and all from seed.


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 13, 2021)

Old Soul day 29 veg, i think i've been keeping 'em too dry trying to not overwater, also the old souls hate being topped, i was bonsai-ing my moms and they took forever to grow the 2 new tips

different old soul below, hated being topped, i have a very very low ceiling... so i i figured top 'em


Dragon's Blood below, this one loves being topped and it's always so fucking cool to see the plant straight up bleed



And this one was a og-kushy freebie by bred by 42 called "garlic bread", it's the stretchiest plant i've ever seen! So good tho, sweet gasoline


----------



## crisnpropa (Oct 14, 2021)

Some outdoor Mendo Sunshine that was salvaged from rotted plant.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 14, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Some outdoor Mendo Sunshine that was salvaged from rotted plant.


Interested to see if you get any pain-numbing effects from the Mendo Sunshine. Such as back-pain relief more so than headache relief. (One of the test growers of it said it helped some with their nerve pain.) Thank you much!


----------



## crisnpropa (Oct 15, 2021)

My girlfriend mentioned that she hasn't had to take her gabapentin for neuropathy in her feet since toking on it.


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 15, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> My girlfriend mentioned that she hasn't had to take her gabapentin for neuropathy in her feet since toking on it.


That’s great to hear. Long term that stuff is not ideal in my experience


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 15, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> My girlfriend mentioned that she hasn't had to take her gabapentin for neuropathy in her feet since toking on it.


That’s awesome she got relief! You are officially now “a Healer”.
SSDD has reportedly some nerve-pain-relief effects so it’s very exciting to me when it’s hybrid crosses carry that same pain-numbing benefit.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 15, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> That’s awesome she got relief! You are officially now “a Healer”.
> SSDD has reportedly some nerve-pain-relief effects so it’s very exciting to me when it’s hybrid crosses carry that same pain-numbing benefit.


My tall pheno of SSDD is helping me with sciatic pain tonight. Seems to help with spasms better than the short Bubba leaner


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 15, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> My tall pheno of SSDD is helping me with sciatic pain tonight. Seems to help with spasms better than the short Bubba leaner


Awesome to hear! Hope you’ve been doing good. Thank you much for the info.
Mrs. Whisperer has back nerve-pain every day so i’m gonna have to start an SSDD grow ASAP.


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 15, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> My tall pheno of SSDD is helping me with sciatic pain tonight. Seems to help with spasms better than the short Bubba leaner


This makes me excited to hear. I have some Field Trips that are getting close to being done and would love something to ease my back pains


----------



## Bears_win (Oct 16, 2021)

Blue/sunshine 
October 17-18th harvest window 

Clean mean blue dream

I grew 1 monster blueshine here.It’s taking her time . Lovely sweet vanilla cream scent . I really enjoy organic blue dream . It’s covered in crystals but somehow I feel like it’s a gentle caress of a high.

literally have not even tried it yet but I think this will be my personal winter stash .

Bright powder days and skiing with friends, 

a bonfire and a cooler of beers and splitting logs withan axe just for the fun,

Tinkering in the garage at night


----------



## Bears_win (Oct 16, 2021)

Banana spliff in the background. 
robust upright structure . Long finishing strain large colas but needa a full 10’weeks to really get the weight on .
Sweet banana Og .. it’s been cold and night and Zero purpling .. it’s bright green gorgeous sticky buds.
Not this plant “imploded “ on our rebar based trellis system was to wimpy for these big girls. 

not to self:

use remesh inner cage and 12 ‘ t posts to hang the trellising on !
Overall I’ve been impressed with the Wookie 15 male crosses . Large vigorous and green l.

(white fire x sunshine daydream ) x Wookie15 would be amazing cross I believe

happy harvest gang!


----------



## Bears_win (Oct 16, 2021)

And @Nube I have some pira vida and Wolfpack I had a friend grow out . I started them, sexed them and gave them away in 5 gallons on may 15th . They got planted in 100 gallons ( small for our hood) so they are not “massive “ but are respectable.

I’ll ask for pics of those phenos just so you can see me .Hoping he hasn’t ch


them yet or took pics before .. stay tuned




Top pic is a phenohunted ( sky lotus ) great og smell big stacked colas . Heavy trichomes ../she was the best out of 2 packs of sky lotus .. bloomed her in week 9 took cuts ans revegged 
still have the cut it’s a powerhouse 

bottom pic is bananaspliff trichs


----------



## ncali (Oct 16, 2021)

DLA 5 (and two Pakistani CK) in first week of flower. Sexual split is 50/50 on the DLA5


----------



## gfigs911 (Oct 16, 2021)

2 womo and 1 neroli 91 f2 down at 69 days. This is one of the womo a few days before chop. Will update with a smoke report when I get a cure on the buds

Later


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 16, 2021)

Bears_win said:


> And @Nube I have some pira vida and Wolfpack I had a friend grow out . I started them, sexed them and gave them away in 5 gallons on may 15th . They got planted in 100 gallons ( small for our hood) so they are not “massive “ but are respectable.
> 
> I’ll ask for pics of those phenos just so you can see me .Hoping he hasn’t chView attachment 5010732
> 
> ...


Hell yeah man. Great to see Sky Lotus outside. Bitch to trim but worth the smoke! Potent as hell.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 17, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> This makes me excited to hear. I have some Field Trips that are getting close to being done and would love something to ease my back pains


Nice. Please let us know if the Field Trips help reduce (or numb) your back pain. Thank you!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 17, 2021)

2 Soul Mate and a Cherry Queen down at 66 days. The Cherry Queen and 1 Soul Mate are 37 days from pollination from CQ male and the Cherry Queen was beginning to drop seeds. Trykes on all are mostly cloudy with about 15% amber and very few clear. 
Can’t say what the CQ smells like as the Soul Mates have everything stinking like lemons and cedar and Skunk. A filter and scrubber runnin.

Buds on CQ are like clusters of grapes or certain pinecones, quite firm but not real tight before dry/cure. Responds well to training with just enough branching. Buds on all the Soul Mate are 4 sided tall pyramid or short obelisk shaped. Buds on these are very dense and sticky.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 17, 2021)

1 Space Monkey f2 at 53 days pollinated by 3 weeks ago by Sun Ra boy. This plant stinks also like Cedar and Skunk, has very hard bus and lots of trichs. Average size with lots of rather chunky buds. Making some new pistils and lots of bulking up going on.

On the same flower time as the Monkey are 2 Cherry Lotus with that grape cluster type buds with one having more narrow leaves and longer buds, both fading to yellow and at least average size. They smell like a dairy barn and faint silage. Both are very sticky.

Not to bore anyone, there is a Sun Ra making F2s on a couple branches, daddy was very strong and taller than most. A more rangy plant with longish buds. Smells strong but can’t really identify it. 47 days.

Last Bodhi in the flower tent are 2 Pinball Wizard at 26 days and both are quite rangy and just bigger than average in all respects. Making lots of buds. Smells like fresh squeezed Limes and Tangerines as well as intense Lemon and Grapefruit. Very strong for this early.


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 17, 2021)

gfigs911 said:


> 2 womo and 1 neroli 91 f2 down at 69 days. This is one of the womo a few days before chop. Will update with a smoke report when I get a cure on the budsView attachment 5011068
> 
> Later


nice man. neroli 91 is one i had in my cart but never checked out


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 17, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 2 Soul Mate and a Cherry Queen down at 66 days. The Cherry Queen and 1 Soul Mate are 37 days from pollination from CQ male and the Cherry Queen was beginning to drop seeds. Trykes on all are mostly cloudy with about 15% amber and very few clear.
> Can’t say what the CQ smells like as the Soul Mates have everything stinking like lemons and cedar and Skunk. A filter and scrubber runnin.
> 
> Buds on CQ are like clusters of grapes or certain pinecones, quite firm but not real tight before dry/cure. Responds well to training with just enough branching. Buds on all the Soul Mate are 4 sided tall pyramid or short obelisk shaped. Buds on these are very dense and sticky.


i think the cedar comes from the wookie, i'm one of those people that's not a wookie fanatic, i'd rather pop some soul food instead of soul mate, from my experience 88g13hp is better in a cross than wookie, i mean those hp crosses just... so good


----------



## Zett66 (Oct 17, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 1 Space Monkey f2 at 53 days pollinated by 3 weeks ago by Sun Ra boy. This plant stinks also like Cedar and Skunk, has very hard bus and lots of trichs. Average size with lots of rather chunky buds. Making some new pistils and lots of bulking up going on.
> 
> On the same flower time as the Monkey are 2 Cherry Lotus with that grape cluster type buds with one having more narrow leaves and longer buds, both fading to yellow and at least average size. They smell like a dairy barn and faint silage. Both are very sticky.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, just what I was hoping for in the Pinball Wizzard. Hope it developes some nice Haze smell along with the citrus. Just like Amsterdam baby


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 17, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 1 Space Monkey f2 at 53 days pollinated by 3 weeks ago by Sun Ra boy. This plant stinks also like Cedar and Skunk, has very hard bus and lots of trichs. Average size with lots of rather chunky buds. Making some new pistils and lots of bulking up going on.
> 
> On the same flower time as the Monkey are 2 Cherry Lotus with that grape cluster type buds with one having more narrow leaves and longer buds, both fading to yellow and at least average size. They smell like a dairy barn and faint silage. Both are very sticky.
> 
> ...


Very happy to hear that about the Pinball Wizard. I need a good partner, female or male for when I pop the 1/2 pack of Strange Brew I was gifted. If the f2'ing of SB isn't a go, I'd like to have suitable options.


----------



## jp68 (Oct 18, 2021)

Tried one of the handful of dazzzlebrry girls and its surprisingly potent hybrid type smoke . Not something for the days where you gotta get shit done cuz its a out there type a buzz. Gets my mind wandering in a happy feel good way. Solid piney fruity kushy flavor thats translates to the smoke well.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 18, 2021)

Mango Lotus x Snow Lotus is getting close to done. F2 seeds everywhere. 4 girls. They all smell the same. A fruitish sweet herbal thing? Maybe 2 or 3 weeks to go. The interesting thing with these so far is there are 2 with purple stems and two green stemmed. The green stemmed ones are purpling the flowers, but the purple stemmed ones are keeping green flowers. I used both males that I got. One took almost another month to flower out.and when it did ripen, I ended up pollinating the entire garden on accident. A huge cloud. The entire plant dumped all of its pollen at once. Quite the show.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 18, 2021)

3 J1 Hashplant have hit the Viva Towel Sauna along with 4 Mychuck Space Monkey x Sleeskunk (DNA).


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 19, 2021)

Haha. I see I'm not the only one doing some breeding with Space Monkey and Sun Ra. Hit up a Jungle Diamonds, Caramel Cough, Space Monkey, 9# Hammer, Blueberry x Sweet Skunk, Sun Ra and Sunshine Daydream. Oh I found a killer Sunshine Daydream phenotype too... smells like skunk/berries. Has that old school alcohol skunk smell that's kinda rare and I've only ever seen in Sugar Punch before. The smell I crave. Pretty stoked on trying them out. Have some of the SSDDxSM in the ground right now...


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Oct 19, 2021)

The chem91 x ssdd is way more potent than the HA OG x ssdd. I enjoyed growing it a lot more as well even though it couldn’t keep up with the late rain and hotter than normal fall we’ve been having. I think I prefer the 88g13hp, purple unicorn, Kashmir, omg crosses. Will run some wookie, Appalachia , snow lotus crosses next season. Most my bodhi stuff still drying/curing but some stuff is great after a 2 week dry. I’m really impressed with the skunk hashplant. Just had this old school musty basement piney weed smell that’s nostalgic. The lemon smell in the lemon lassi is really starting to come out in the drying process very sweet candy lemon whereas the laughing lemon smells like lemon play dough Wil update a better smoke review with pics in a week or so. Jager hp was a great plant to grow with zero issues but still doesn’t have a very pronounced smell must have just been a mute pheno. The effect is narcotic for sure. Sleepy weed.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 19, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> Old Soul day 29 veg, i think i've been keeping 'em too dry trying to not overwater, also the old souls hate being topped, i was bonsai-ing my moms and they took forever to grow the 2 new tips
> View attachment 5009132
> different old soul below, hated being topped, i have a very very low ceiling... so i i figured top 'em
> View attachment 5009146
> ...


Curious to hear how that Dragon's blood came out.
I've run over 100 Bodhi females over the years, and the DB was garbage...grown both indoors and in the ground.
In fact, I haven't been happy with Bodhi since I switched from JBC to GLG as the vendor.


----------



## dankbydrew (Oct 19, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Anybody know of Aruba beans floating around???
> 
> Thanks


farmguygardens is letting some OP'ed seeds go on his IG!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 19, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> ……. the DB was garbage……


Please if you would elaborate? Thanks. What did you dislike about Dragon’s Blood? Or was it DB HP?
Effects
Flower time
Yield
Potency, etc.


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 19, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Curious to hear how that Dragon's blood came out.
> I've run over 100 Bodhi females over the years, and the DB was garbage...grown both indoors and in the ground.
> In fact, I haven't been happy with Bodhi since I switched from JBC to GLG as the vendor.


The dragon's blood v2 are shitty i gotta say, not much flavor at all, the regular dragon blood, i got a HP leaner that's really fucking good, keeper, real spicy, but i'm curing all of that right now i like to give it at least 3months before saying anything


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 19, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> old school musty basement piney weed smell that’s nostalgic.


oh yeah!


----------



## dankbydrew (Oct 19, 2021)

@Nu-Be … What are you smoking these days or do you just like to poke fun at people from a distance these days? You’re upset that some people ask for something in return for their work on other platforms? Bodhi was stoked in the comments.


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 19, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> The dragon's blood v2 are shitty i gotta say, not much flavor at all


I take that back actually, like i said i havn't tried it cured, i'll let yall know and do a smoke report, but the v2 is crazy huge yielder that's for sure with less flavor then the non-v2 dragon's blood, from smoking the dry uncured weed wich dont mean shit i learned

oh and the v2 has the roundest, heaviest buds, most thick orange hair i've ever seen, that's definetly a plus


----------



## Sergey_snow (Oct 20, 2021)

SFnone said:


> Just for informational purposes:
> This is a PUf3 cross. The original PU cross was donated by a member, not going to say who, and not going to say what, but it was an indica crossed to puf3. I then crossed it to a Chem-mix male, then crossed that to a haze male. So the PU influence is at around 12.5%. It's still turning purple. Caution to anyone who is using Purple Unicorn in breeding, as it has VERY dominate genetics.
> View attachment 5002681
> View attachment 5002684
> ...


Pu? Puf3?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Oct 20, 2021)

I said that wrong in my last post. The laughing lemon smells like lemon tootsie rolls not lemon play dough. Felt like that was important to correct. It’s very unique.


----------



## Zett66 (Oct 20, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> I take that back actually, like i said i havn't tried it cured, i'll let yall know and do a smoke report, but the v2 is crazy huge yielder that's for sure with less flavor then the non-v2 dragon's blood, from smoking the dry uncured weed wich dont mean shit i learned
> 
> oh and the v2 has the roundest, heaviest buds, most thick orange hair i've ever seen, that's definetly a plus


The Dragon Fighter freebie from Bad Dawg was not great either. I grew out 3 girls and none of them have good terpine profile and the high is not strong either. Very pretty flowers and unique calixis, smokes very well and stays lit, but doesnt smell like anything really and doesnt get you very high...

Every other strain I grew I would prefer over it TBH.

terpenado F2 from same grow for example turned out way nicer and also the Ortiga x Apollo from Bad Dawg. Had 1 girl and she smells like sweat and onions and strong high. Good vapor production as well. Solid strain.


----------



## sadboy92 (Oct 20, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> The dragon's blood v2 are shitty i gotta say, not much flavor at all, the regular dragon blood, i got a HP leaner that's really fucking good, keeper, real spicy, but i'm curing all of that right now i like to give it at least 3months before saying anything


I heard the Cosmic Serpents were better in that department. Terp kaleidoscope or something. More slept on so it's still out there.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 20, 2021)

Spotted and removed 1 nanner on a Cherry Lotus just now at 56 days.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Oct 20, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> The Dragon Fighter freebie from Bad Dawg was not great either. I grew out 3 girls and none of them have good terpine profile and the high is not strong either. Very pretty flowers and unique calixis, smokes very well and stays lit, but doesnt smell like anything really and doesnt get you very high...
> 
> Every other strain I grew I would prefer over it TBH.
> 
> terpenado F2 from same grow for example turned out way nicer and also the Ortiga x Apollo from Bad Dawg. Had 1 girl and she smells like sweat and onions and strong high. Good vapor production as well. Solid strain.


Dragon fighter was not meant for my garden. Had many different strains, it was the lowest yield and very prone to mold which usually I only see in heavy flowers. Managed to save a few branches and have smoked it. Definitely my least favorite of everything I grew. Still going to try the other stuff I have from GLG. Jager hashplant is narcotic sleepy weed if anyone is into that. I’m not. My pheno doesn’t really smell like anything but it has rock hard mold free flowers and a put you to sleep effect.


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 20, 2021)

I got a "smoke report" from a stranger that got their hands on my terpenado, thay said it's a "buttery flavor and buttery high" and look at this cool ass picture


----------



## jp68 (Oct 20, 2021)

update on the dazzzzleberry . Very strong and potent and all that chatter that it was not up to par is BS. One of the stronger bodhi offerings ive run into with no herms. shit gets you razzle dazzled for real


----------



## cbk123 (Oct 20, 2021)

Bodhi clones about to be harvested, went in late, mid July, 3 or 4 per 65 gal pots. These were the plants I kept from a small outdoor seed run last year...didn't get pics of the clone plants harvested last week--Blueberry Hashplant keeper Ive had for 8+ years, Pineapple Hashplant, and 2 different Super Silver Hashplants. Still have moms of all of these, need to decide which im gonna keep around, which is hard because they're all very nice!

Banana Punch x Hashplant #1 


Banana Punch x Hashplant #2


Peach Hashplant #4


Peach Hashplant #5


Space Cake


Peach Hashplant #1


----------



## Senokai (Oct 20, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> I got a "smoke report" from a stranger that got their hands on my terpenado, thay said it's a "buttery flavor and buttery high" and look at this cool ass picture
> View attachment 5013284


Looks like a chonky Strawberry Milk Leaner!


----------



## ncali (Oct 21, 2021)

My DLA5 guy about to buss!

I love his leaf shape, vigor, smell and red stems.I have a cut of him standing by. I didn't keep his brothers, but I'll keep a mix of their pollen.

I have noticed in this line, both male and female short squat 88g13hp side of things, stinks. Acrid or rancid. Unpleasant. I was not expecting that, was hoping for more garlic bud / Shiva Shanti deal. I was expecting the Artifact side to be rancid, haha. Looking forward to this flower non the less.


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 21, 2021)

ncali said:


> My DLA5 guy about to buss!
> 
> I love his leaf shape, vigor, smell and red stems.I have a cut of him standing by. I didn't keep his brothers, but I'll keep a mix of their pollen.
> 
> I have noticed in this line, both male and female short squat 88g13hp side of things, stinks. Acrid or rancid. Unpleasant. I was not expecting that, was hoping for more garlic bud / Shiva Shanti deal. I was expecting the Artifact side to be rancid, haha. Looking forward to this flower non the less.


Looking fantastic! I’m sitting on a pack of DLA5 for now because I don’t have any room for males yet, and would feel terrible about having to throw one out. 

Keep the stink alive!!!


----------



## ncali (Oct 21, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> Looking fantastic! I’m sitting on a pack of DLA5 for now because I don’t have any room for males yet, and would feel terrible about having to throw one out.
> 
> Keep the stink alive!!!


I could only make room for a half pack, but it's worth it. I wanted to make sure to preserve some of these genes before they go bad with poor germ rates.

I'm trying to do this with my older bodhi packs over the next 18mo. Mass SS, SSDD, dream lotus, more cowbell, and some others will be f2'd in the future. I can't stand popping open a highly valued pack (to me) and not getting high germination rates. I want to save these things and explore the ones I find intriguing...

Bodhi makes too much good stuff. I can't keep up hahaha! I look forward to seeing your DLA5 if/when you are able to work it!


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 21, 2021)

ncali said:


> I could only make room for a half pack, but it's worth it. I wanted to make sure to preserve some of these genes before they go bad with poor germ rates.
> 
> I'm trying to do this with my older bodhi packs over the next 18mo. Mass SS, SSDD, dream lotus, more cowbell, and some others will be f2'd in the future. I can't stand popping open a highly valued pack (to me) and not getting high germination rates. I want to save these things and explore the ones I find intriguing...
> 
> Bodhi makes too much good stuff. I can't keep up hahaha! I look forward to seeing your DLA5 if/when you are able to work it!


You’ve got the same idea as me. Make more to preserve and then search through the goodies later. 

I’m scratching my DLA5 itch with a couple Purple Afghan Hashplants and a Useful Seeds DLA5xChocolateDiesel right now.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 21, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> You’ve got the same idea as me. Make more to preserve and then search through the goodies later.
> 
> I’m scratching my DLA5 itch with a couple Purple Unicorn Hashplants and a Useful Seeds DLA5xChocolateDiesel right now.


I have one of those Useful packs too, about 2 weeks from germing some. Holding a gifted DLA#5 f2 5pack for a little longer.


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 21, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I have one of those Useful packs too, about 2 weeks from germing some. Holding a gifted DLA#5 f2 5pack for a little longer.


My clone just shot out roots a week ago so it’s got the green light to head to the flower tent when the current run of Field Trips are done. Gonna be running it in a BuildaSoil 3x3 bed for the first time so let’s hope it all goes smooth.

DLA5 F2s sound sexy! Pop them!!


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 21, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> DLA5 F2s sound sexy! Pop them!!


I've got a few other projects on deck. This is my first run in a while, mostly Useful fem's with a few Pinball Wizard and some other Haze related line.


----------



## jollyboy (Oct 21, 2021)

I've not run bodhi for couple of years, since SSDD/black triangle. What's everyone recommending of his lately? Used to love SSDD for the yield taste, high combo, lovely strain. BT too but I struggled to get a decent yield from that one


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 21, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> The dragon's blood v2 are shitty i gotta say, not much flavor at all, the regular dragon blood, i got a HP leaner that's really fucking good, keeper, real spicy, but i'm curing all of that right now i like to give it at least 3months before saying anything


Why would they release a shitty strain with no flavor I just wasted 4 months on?.
Do they not test their strains anymore?.
Their carelessness cost me a LOT of time and money.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 21, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Please if you would elaborate? Thanks. What did you dislike about Dragon’s Blood? Or was it DB HP?
> Effects
> Flower time
> Yield
> Potency, etc.


It's the DB V2, doesn't even taste or smell like cannabis; yield lower than average even in the ground.
Flower time?, when the microscope shows 70% cloudy, 30% amber.
Effects=the same as it tastes, like Mexican brick.


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 22, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Why would they release a shitty strain with no flavor I just wasted 4 months on?.
> Do they not test their strains anymore?.
> Their carelessness cost me a LOT of time and money.


i took that back lol, havn't tried it cured, and the two bd v2 i grew yielded really heavy, and the nugs are veeery pretty, can you post some pictures of yours? did they bleed at least!haha


----------



## MrGr33ngreen (Oct 22, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> btw, does any of you guys vaping collect your vaped weed to extract the rest? I mostly use the Arizer Extreme Q filling up bags and then collect the vaped weed. I make infused butter once I collected a jar or 2.
> 
> Tastes fucked up so I now use capsuls which does the trick to avoid the taste.


High I collect it and eat a spoonful of it twice a day. It takes getting used to, but it bangs really well.


----------



## crisnpropa (Oct 22, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> Mango Lotus x Snow Lotus is getting close to done. F2 seeds everywhere. 4 girls. They all smell the same. A fruitish sweet herbal thing? Maybe 2 or 3 weeks to go. The interesting thing with these so far is there are 2 with purple stems and two green stemmed. The green stemmed ones are purpling the flowers, but the purple stemmed ones are keeping green flowers. I used both males that I got. One took almost another month to flower out.and when it did ripen, I ended up pollinating the entire garden on accident. A huge cloud. The entire plant dumped all of its pollen at once. Quite the show.
> View attachment 5012152View attachment 5012153


Did you notice a lot of pollinators attracted to the male plant?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 22, 2021)

I usually collect pollen from a couple boys each fall. They flower on my back deck where I sometimes relax with coffee and Arizer. I don’t recall much insect activity ever, not to worry though as the pollen goes airborne. Most plants with dull flowers are that way, the ones that aren’t put out the bright and even fluorescent flowers.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Oct 22, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Out of 100 plants, and perhaps a dozen Bodhi strains; I haven't had a complaint about any plant.
> Are there strains, and even phenos within strains I prefer; of course!...lots of variation sometimes in their F1's
> But honestly, I've had much better pot from Bodhi on a consistent basis than other well known breeders I once used.





Sunbiz1 said:


> Why would they release a shitty strain with no flavor I just wasted 4 months on?.
> Do they not test their strains anymore?.
> Their carelessness cost me a LOT of time and money.


You got a pack of seeds that didn't work out the way you hoped and you've completely flipped your Bodhi support into a hot take calling him a careless breeder. 

Not every cross is a home run and not every cross will check any or all boxes for every person. C'est la vie.


----------



## YardG (Oct 22, 2021)

I grew a few BOG Sour Grape last year. Reading around it looks to me like people are pretty into that strain, for me it really didn't work out, not sure what the issue was but it was blah tasting (other plants worked out awesome, but it's always possible it was some screw up on my part). The good news is it made killer edibles, which I suppose is bound to happen when you put a QP into a pound of butter.


----------



## YardG (Oct 22, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> @Nu-Be … What are you smoking these days or do you just like to poke fun at people from a distance these days? You’re upset that some people ask for something in return for their work on other platforms? Bodhi was stoked in the comments.


I'm sure I'm hamhandedly wading into a josh-fest amongst friends or something, but it seems to me we heard from Nu-be a lot more before people started riding him about his opinions on this topic. He posts other places maybe he doesn't appreciate it (res ipsa loquitur)?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 22, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Did you notice a lot of pollinators attracted to the male plant?


Not really. Only bugs I saw on plants this year were stinkbugs and bud worms.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 22, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Please if you would elaborate? Thanks. What did you dislike about Dragon’s Blood? Or was it DB HP?
> Effects
> Flower time
> Yield
> Potency, etc.


It's the V2 DB.
Effects are low, somewhat of a boring pure indica dom buzz.
Yield, above normal for Bodhi, dense hard orange bud; as described here by another member.
Flower time, I don't count days; the microscope is my guide...70% cloudy and 30% amber trichs.
Potency, I threw it away; and went to a dispensary for the first time in my entire life.
The freebies were better, PU X SSDD.
My cultivation methods haven't changed in 5 years, and this isn't the first problem w/Bodhi; but it is the last.
Granola funk, Old Soul, Uplift; these strains were all good...they should have stuck to those.
Also, I ran 3 red lotus last summer, 2 of the 3 grown side by side lacked trichome production; in spite of my boosting with additional UV/B X 2 hrs. daily. The above 3 strains mentioned were all better in every category.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 22, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> You got a pack of seeds that didn't work out the way you hoped and you've completely flipped your Bodhi support into a hot take calling him a careless breeder.
> 
> Not every cross is a home run and not every cross will check any or all boxes for every person. C'est la vie.


When it doesn't check any boxes for anyone, places such as this are the only option for complaints; since they don't even have a website.
I now have Bodhi up against 2 other breeders, in several months we'll know who's on their game; and who is not.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 22, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> It's the V2 DB.
> Effects are low, somewhat of a boring pure indica dom buzz.
> Yield, above normal for Bodhi, dense hard orange bud; as described here by another member.
> Flower time, I don't count days; the microscope is my guide...70% cloudy and 30% amber trichs.
> ...


If you liked those strains, You should have stuck with them. 
Perhaps you should breed your own seeds, since you are an elite dank master, bruh. Quit messing around with these amatuer hour clowns.


----------



## YardG (Oct 22, 2021)

Hard for me to imagine throwing something away homegrown in favor of dispo flower, but okay.

How many plants-worth did you toss?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Oct 22, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> When it doesn't check any boxes for anyone, places such as this are the only option for complaints; since they don't even have a website.
> I now have Bodhi up against 2 other breeders, in several months we'll know who's on their game; and who is not.


There's no shame in posting a negative review of a strain or that a particular strain didn't work for you, but shitting all over a breeder and his reputation because of that experience seems a little much.

Bodhi releases crosses that can be used as building blocks for other breeding projects just as often as he releases crosses where he'd consider the F1s to be the end goal. None of this is carelessness or sabotage...he just plays to his own beat and people either vibe with it or move on. 

It's been said before in this thread and bears repeating from time to time...Bodhi seeds are for people who either like the hunt or at least don't mind the hunt. Some hunts have awesome results...others not so much.

With all that said....Both Uplift and Old Soul are showing in stock at GLG. If those checked your boxes (as you implied they did), maybe buy a few packs for larger runs and find keepers.


----------



## Lester moor (Oct 22, 2021)

Right on point jdoorn, Bodhi provides a great forest to hunt within. Here is an ancient OG F3 it's taken a while to take it to F3 with my other projects but here she is.... No topping or bending, wanted to see it's natural growth. Can't wait for this to finish! Also my last 6 mother's milk are above ground and headed to F2....thank you Bodhi for providing GREAT hunting grounds!!


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Oct 22, 2021)

RIP Space Monkey October 19, Soulmate wide leaf October 20, Soulmate narrow leaf October 21.
None of them were ready, but a week of rain in the forecast made the call.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 22, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> ……. when the microscope shows 70% cloudy, 30% amber.
> Effects=the same as it tastes, like Mexican brick.


Thank you for the Dragonsblood v2 details. It helps to know the specifics of the good and the bad about any strain.

You’ve probably grown more plants than me, and i’m no expert; but at 30% amber, i might be concerned about the clear sativa “high” being dulled-down. I think plenty of thc is degraded at that point.

Though 30% amber can work well for some heavy body effects strains like Bodhi’s indica x Ghash crosses. 

i chopped 1week late, a Strawberry Cough at 30% amber and it was like a knockout indica. The soaring uplift effects i normally got were totally gone.

Mel Frank i read, liked 85-90% cloudy, 15-10% amber. Highly recommend his book below to everybody. It was the 1981 book i was reading back in high school instead of school books. (But don’t pay $400. please.)


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 23, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Thank you for the Dragonsblood v2 details. It helps to know the specifics of the good and the bad about any strain.
> 
> You’ve probably grown more plants than me, and i’m no expert; but at 30% amber, i might be concerned about the clear sativa “high” being dulled-down. I think plenty of thc is degraded at that point.
> 
> ...


$410 book? i'm telling everybody, start selling stuff on amazon


----------



## YardG (Oct 23, 2021)

I don't know why someone would pay that much, but a few copies of Cherniak's Great Book of Hashish are on Amazon for $600-900+.

Unless I realize there's some super distinctive characteristic I don't think I'll be able to give a review of Snow Monkey this time around, I forgot to label jars.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 23, 2021)

Stoner error, been there, am there!


----------



## YardG (Oct 23, 2021)

At least I got to see the same Soul Mate inside and out, definitely will run some of those again (hopefully with less rain).


----------



## hillbill (Oct 23, 2021)

YardG said:


> At least I got to see the same Soul Mate inside and out, definitely will run some of those again (hopefully with less rain).


Soul Mate in the Vapor Genie Aluminum right this minute!


----------



## CannabisFanaticus (Oct 23, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Soul Mate in the Vapor Genie Aluminum right this minute!


Never tried one of those. Kinda cool being able to use a lighter without burning the herb. I have a dynavap omni-vong. Can heat it with a lighter but not so great that way. Used to use a torch but switched to heating with an electric induction heater and that is THE way. Never burns. Great flavor saver/savor. 
Vaping Waking Dream this a.m.- two phoenos to test with a 5 week cure. Small nugs but very abundant and greasy on the more strechty pheno. Both very piney with a menthol/cleaner back too them. One is very much pinethol on the exhale. Nice daytime meds so far. Great rolled up. Flavor lasts through to the roach.


----------



## Grower899 (Oct 23, 2021)

Space cake. Gassy, earthy, cookieish. Super stoney. Had a few other nice plants from the pack but this one stuck out from the rest.


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 23, 2021)

Grower899 said:


> Space cake. Gassy, earthy, cookieish. Super stoney. Had a few other nice plants from the pack but this one stuck out from the rest.View attachment 5015281


looks very legit


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 23, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> If you liked those strains, You should have stuck with them.
> Perhaps you should breed your own seeds, since you are an elite dank master, bruh. Quit messing around with these amatuer hour clowns.


I've praised Bodhi on this thread plenty over the years, so when they fuck up; it's only fair to post that as well.
I'm not a breeder, it isn't my job; only a medical cultivator.


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 23, 2021)

YardG said:


> At least I got to see the same Soul Mate inside and out, definitely will run some of those again (hopefully with less rain).


Ive never had the pleasure of smoking Goji OG yet, but my current Soulmate keeper is a dead ringer for the pinesoul goji pheno. Tall, vigorous, lemony pine. Fantastic daytime smoke. Puts a smile on your face and some sunshine in your head. And no “crash” 3 hours later. 

Sorry. That was a preface just to say that I’m def running some again as well.


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 24, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> Ive never had the pleasure of smoking Goji OG yet, but my current Soulmate keeper is a dead ringer for the pinesoul goji pheno. Tall, vigorous, lemony pine. Fantastic daytime smoke. Puts a smile on your face and some sunshine in your head. And no “crash” 3 hours later.
> 
> Sorry. That was a preface just to say that I’m def running some again as well.


you're describing my old soul keeper, it's a pinesoul leaner based of the way she looks


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 24, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I've praised Bodhi on this thread plenty over the years, so when they fuck up; it's only fair to post that as well.
> I'm not a breeder, it isn't my job; only a medical cultivator.


You're a long time member so I respect your opinion. However I feel "so when they fuck up" is subjective. I know some strains just fall flat for some, and those same ones rock other people. I'm yet to run the Dragons Blood HP v2, so I'm not defending it, but I can't imagine the testers ALL missed the ball. 
Could be...that you, and that strain, just don't mix. It happens! It doesn't mean Bodhi fucked it up for everybody, just you. Stop by with something that tastes like White Rhino(ass) and I'm throwing you out haha


----------



## SimpleBox (Oct 24, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> You're a long time member so I respect your opinion. However I feel "so when they fuck up" is subjective. I know some strains just fall flat for some, and those same ones rock other people. I'm yet to run the Dragons Blood HP v2, so I'm not defending it, but I can't imagine the testers ALL missed the ball.
> Could be...that you, and that strain, just don't mix. It happens! It doesn't mean Bodhi fucked it up for everybody, just you. Stop by with something that tastes like White Rhino(ass) and I'm throwing you out haha


honest question, have you ever ran any Bodhi and if so please list them and give us some feedback.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 24, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Could be...that you, and that strain, just don't mix.


It isn't only my opinion, nobody else liked it either; 2 months in the jar didn't improve anything...so I tossed it.
I'll be contacting(since Bodhi is a ghost online)GLG vendor today.
So disappointed right now, as I know nobody will ever reimburse me for all the time, $$, and effort.
Shit happens though.
Have a great day.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 24, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> honest question, have you ever ran any Bodhi and if so please list them and give us some feedback.


Yes. No. I have.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 24, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> It isn't only my opinion, nobody else liked it either; 2 months in the jar didn't improve anything...so I tossed it.
> I'll be contacting(since Bodhi is a ghost online)GLG vendor today.
> So disappointed right now, as I know nobody will ever reimburse me for all the time, $$, and effort.
> Shit happens though.
> Have a great day.


That does suck. I hope the next new Bodhi strain you try ends up being your holy grail.


----------



## Tiflis (Oct 24, 2021)

Mango Lotus 


Pinball Wizard 


Terpenado


----------



## mindriot (Oct 24, 2021)

A few Garfunkles.. had a total of 8 females out of a pack. These 2 went 74 days


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 24, 2021)

Mango lotus is fucken awesome bro, it smells SO mangoey (the thin leaf pheno at least) this plant had the thinnest leaves of my grow and it's one of the 1st plant i took down, good high too, but not really strong, beautiful frosty, hard, foxtaily buds


and this one looks more like the one @Tiflis posted above, but i really don't like that one compared to the other one, it's sweet but only a little mangoey


----------



## Tiflis (Oct 24, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> i really don't like that one compared to the other one, it's sweet but only a little mangoey


How was the high on that one? I'm looking forward to seeing how it comes out regardless.. Only started two seeds (male got composted), have the rest of the pack to run later.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 24, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> Mango lotus is fucken awesome bro, it smells SO mangoey (the thin leaf pheno at least) this plant had the thinnest leaves of my grow and it's one of the 1st plant i took down, good high too, but not really strong, beautiful frosty, hard, foxtaily buds
> View attachment 5016037
> 
> and this one looks more like the one @Tiflis posted above, but i really don't like that one compared to the other one, it's sweet but only a little mangoey
> View attachment 5016038


That narrow leaf pheno is a beauty! Eagerly awaiting all intel on that one.


----------



## Senokai (Oct 24, 2021)

More Cowbell - O.G.K.B Remix - I have to say I'm impressed with this strain. Ran this once before and had a runt with huge flavor (kind of like Tangie). That runt didn't do well in 12/12 indoor. I have two Females this time that have the same loudness, and terp profile as the previous runt. Really happy to see the same traits come out this time. The structure is way better this time around and they love the 12/12. Next time I run these I will probably take them to F2 if the end product delivers flavor.


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 24, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> That narrow leaf pheno is a beauty! Eagerly awaiting all intel on that one.


i have a smoke report i posted on here few months ago on the mango lotus thin leaves, it's a positive one!


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 24, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> How was the high on that one? I'm looking forward to seeing how it comes out regardless.. Only started two seeds (male got composted), have the rest of the pack to run later.


I'll get back to you on that, havn't cracked that jar in a minute, i remember thinking "honey" flavor wise
here's another picture of mango lotus wide leaf


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 24, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> That does suck. I hope the next new Bodhi strain you try ends up being your holy grail.


Most of them have been good, I just stumbled upon some old dank sinatra beans; and lemon hashplant V2.
Both of those were great, I'd avoid red lotus; had 3 females last summer as well.
Whatever Colombian red they used as a mother dominated the strain...average smoke on 2 of 3.
And below average yield, which surprised me considering snow lotus was the father.


----------



## JojoThug (Oct 24, 2021)

mindriot said:


> A few Garfunkles.. had a total of 8 females out of a pack. These 2 went 74 days
> 
> View attachment 5015898View attachment 5015899


How would you describe the terps?


----------



## mindriot (Oct 25, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> How would you describe the terps?


 I've only tested a premature uncured sample of a few so far, but it tastes like bitter red wine.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 25, 2021)

Just checked 2 Cherry Lotus at 61 days, few new flowers and most remaining leaves faded yellow. Some productive, thick foxtailing on both, like hard long bunches of tight pinecones. No Cherry smells but a fresh flower, incense and a sour fuel in there too. Average size, good training branching, and strong frame. Average size for one and a little bigger than that on the other.
Trichs are about 30% Clear and 10% amber. Trykes seem to spend little time in a cloudy appearance before going amber. I expect to chop these by Wednesday. Neither are making much for new pistils and almost all pistils are red/rust. These are grower friendly and easy.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 25, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I've praised Bodhi on this thread plenty over the years, so when they fuck up; it's only fair to post that as well.
> I'm not a breeder, it isn't my job; only a medical cultivator.


Im trying to push buttons. I don't really have an opinion on how you feel. I can't be you right now. After making seeds and finding goodies better than the parent plants ever dreamed, I feel like I'm on a mission to get more pollen everywhere. By any means necessary. Seems like you would be in a nice position with space and economics to toss some pollen here and there.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 25, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> …….. a medical cultivator.


It makes sense knowing that your being a medication provider, your flowering to 30% amber can make the herb more “medicinal” and maybe less psychoactive.

Backup Clones of your keepers are awesome to have if you need to grow consistant medical-use flowers. So you get the results your patients need, season after season. This is my on-going challenge. 

Using Seeds can be best when you have the time and luxury of hunting a future keeper. Seeds are very inconsistant, but i like the variety seeds offer.

Maybe do 12/12 from seeds, indoors over the Winter? To sample a variety of buds from several very small plants, so you don’t spend time vegging undesirable strains.
Last time, i flowered out 1 FEM seed each of 14 diff. strains in 1 gal. pots. Only kept 4 that worked for me. But i saved a lot of time by flowering sample buds from seed.
Though using REG seeds def. makes this more work, until determining and culling the unwanted male plants.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 25, 2021)

I go for amber most times. Seriously more numbing than stimulating when full gold. Although my bubble hash seems to be blonde crank. A mix of 4 Bohdi strains and original GG4. 

My update and information on my Space monkey run. The one I cut 2 weeks ago is at 52% RH as of a few minutes ago. Looking nice. 

The one still growing is turning colors and getting very amber. I'll get pics when I start chopping it. But here is about 13 weeks from flowers. About to roll one up. 

Peace to all.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I go for amber most times. Seriously more numbing than stimulating when full gold. Although my bubble hash seems to be blonde crank. A mix of 4 Bohdi strains and original GG4.
> 
> My update and information on my Space monkey run. The one I cut 2 weeks ago is at 52% RH as of a few minutes ago. Looking nice.
> 
> ...


I can tell just be looking at it, that flower would turn me into a lazy lump of melting butter. That is a good thing.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 25, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Backup Clones of your keepers are awesome to have if you need to grow consistant medical-use flowers. So you get the results your patients need, season after season. This is my on-going challenge.
> 
> 
> For my purposes, simply going back to older seeds on older strains from same packs saves time...a lot of time.
> ...


----------



## YardG (Oct 25, 2021)

Did I miss the LE Drop over the weekend, or did that not happen yet? Seemed like Ms B was busy so quite possible it got put off and I missed it, or could be they came and went super fast and I was off doing something else.


----------



## Leetwain (Oct 25, 2021)

Saint's Crossing, plump leafed little girl.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 25, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> View attachment 5016789
> Saint's Crossing, plump leafed little girl.


I'd love to know how that turns out por favor


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 26, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> View attachment 5016789
> Saint's Crossing, plump leafed little girl.


Awww yeah!! Looking good! Ive got to take a clone from mine so I can chuck it in flower for the next round.


----------



## BeagleZ (Oct 26, 2021)

Anyone running any Strawberry Temple?
I have two next to some Lavender Jack, The Jacks look amazing, always praying, but the strawberry's are chronically droopy looking.
The plants appear super healthy otherwise. They are in a 3x3 bed with LOS and I have been very careful with the watering since transplant using a calibrated moisture meter. Temps in the tent are between 70-82 RH @52%, vegging 18on/6off, two CMH 315 about 24" away from canopy dimmed to 80%.
Anyone else notice this happening, I have never had a healthy plant droop like this constantly and at a loss as to what the problem might be if it is one.

Cheers


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 26, 2021)

BeagleZ said:


> Anyone running any Strawberry Temple?
> I have two next to some Lavender Jack, The Jacks look amazing, always praying, but the strawberry's are chronically droopy looking.
> The plants appear super healthy otherwise. They are in a 3x3 bed with LOS and I have been very careful with the watering since transplant using a calibrated moisture meter. Temps in the tent are between 70-82 RH @52%, vegging 18on/6off, two CMH 315 about 24" away from canopy dimmed to 80%.
> Anyone else notice this happening, I have never had a healthy plant droop like this constantly and at a loss as to what the problem might be if it is one.
> ...


It could just be a pickier plant. Might not like AS much light as the others. Maybe a pickier eater. 

I have a Space Cake that seems way more sensitive to light than my other plants.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 26, 2021)

BeagleZ said:


> Anyone running any Strawberry Temple?
> I have two next to some Lavender Jack, The Jacks look amazing, always praying, but the strawberry's are chronically droopy looking.
> The plants appear super healthy otherwise. They are in a 3x3 bed with LOS and I have been very careful with the watering since transplant using a calibrated moisture meter. Temps in the tent are between 70-82 RH @52%, vegging 18on/6off, two CMH 315 about 24" away from canopy dimmed to 80%.
> Anyone else notice this happening, I have never had a healthy plant droop like this constantly and at a loss as to what the problem might be if it is one.
> ...


I haven't run strawberry temple yet but I ran mountain temple and they actually did the same thing. Always droopy, and they vegged incredibly slowly. But then I got skunked with all males so I never saw if they would've turned out well in the long run.

Also, as an aside, I've always been told not to dim CMH lights because it affects the spectrum. I'm certainly not an expert on that stuff but I remember doing enough research that supported that assertion that I never dim mine now. It was so long ago I can't point you towards a source at this point unfortunately but something to look into maybe.


----------



## BeagleZ (Oct 26, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> I haven't run strawberry temple yet but I ran mountain temple and they actually did the same thing. Always droopy, and they vegged incredibly slowly. But then I got skunked with all males so I never saw if they would've turned out well in the long run.
> 
> Also, as an aside, I've always been told not to dim CMH lights because it affects the spectrum. I'm certainly not an expert on that stuff but I remember doing enough research that supported that assertion that I never dim mine now. It was so long ago I can't point you towards a source at this point unfortunately but something to look into maybe.


Thanks for the tip!, I’ll look into that. I still have room m so I could raise the lights and go full power.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 26, 2021)

Chopped 2 Cherry Lotus at 62 days with more amber today, sticky and spicy smelling. Calyxes on the bigger are most all purple dark on the tips, leaves yellow.


----------



## CarlCuze (Oct 26, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Useful scammed my buddy a few years ago. I sold a pack of gohi og seeds I had about a year ago on strainly for cheap. I've also got a pack of old sunshine daydream in the fridge If anyone wants them





sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Useful scammed my buddy a few years ago. I sold a pack of gohi og seeds I had about a year ago on strainly for cheap. I've also got a pack of old sunshine daydream in the fridge If anyone wants them


I'm interested in the sunshine daydream seeds. They work wonders for my migraines. Old or not I might get lucky and get them to germinate.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 26, 2021)

CarlCuze said:


> I'm interested in the sunshine daydream seeds. They work wonders for my migraines. Old or not I might get lucky and get them to germinate.


I wouldn't get my hopes up, I think that guy is less than serious


----------



## YardG (Oct 27, 2021)

Answering my own question, I reached out to Ms B, the LE drop that she projected might happen over this past weekend did not happen yet.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Oct 27, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I wouldn't get my hopes up, I think that guy is less than serious


I've got a pack of sunshine daydream in the fridge that I don't need. Grew 2 packs and it wasn't my thing.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 27, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> They have been in the fridge for
> I've got a pack of sunshine daydream in the fridge that I don't need. Grew 2 packs and it wasn't my thing.





CarlCuze said:


> I'm interested in the sunshine daydream seeds. They work wonders for my migraines. Old or not I might get lucky and get them to germinate.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 27, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I've praised Bodhi on this thread plenty over the years, so when they fuck up; it's only fair to post that as well.
> I'm not a breeder, it isn't my job; only a medical cultivator.


I for one certainly welcome any and all feedback . My issue has only ever been with all the extra BS some folks decide to include. Good AND bad reviews and info are very valuable to me and I am sure , to others as well . Even taking the fact of the numbers you ran being low , it does coincide with what I have seen a number of others say as well . 

As for anyone talking shit about Nube , it would be funny if it wasn't so fuckin sad. I challenge anyone to name someone else who has done as much for FREE , for the Bodhi community. I won't hold my breath.....

I found one seed from a run of Wolfpack F2 last year. I planted it and grew it outdoors this year. I call her Coywolf and have some cuts flowering indoors ATM. 




Koko the Gorilla Ghani survived another year. I have been running it since running as testers, and I also have cuts of this flowering indoors.




Strawberry Headband . The lone female from the tester run . It is a kickass OG type smoke and is also again flowering indoors. She did the best by far with mold outdoors this year. 



SH at day 19 from flip 



The cuts of Coywolf , Koko , and SH from the outdoor plants at day 1 of transplant and flip 



At day 19 from flip 




Peace and love Bodhi peeps . Plant more seeds so you can share more pictures and info  

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 27, 2021)

SH at day 19 from flip . Not sure why that pic didn't load lol 



Cheers


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 28, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> When it doesn't check any boxes for anyone, places such as this are the only option for complaints; since they don't even have a website.
> I now have Bodhi up against 2 other breeders, in several months we'll know who's on their game; and who is not.


Hello
This is Dragboat
When you have a problem you Email me. I am the company that sold you the beans. If your I-Phone Broke you would go to the store you bought it from. Not send the owner of Apple a email. I am Bodhi's Website (along with other bodhi vendors.)

You did not send me a email about this until last night and you have been smearing Mr.B,s name for a week already. He does test his gear!
And would never release a strain if it had bad tests.

As far as your feeling that you did not get a keeper out of 3 packs, That could happen with any breeder. Although I personally have been very successful with bodhi and normally get a keeper or 2 from every pack . 


And in your email to me you implied That GLG was the cause of the plants not being any good. And seeds you bought from JB seeds were better.
The seeds come from the same sorce pre packaged and GLG has never tampered with any package. Lets put that question to rest.

I am sorry you feel you did not get a keeper, But saying Bodhi is not 100% on the up and up is wrong.
He gives great genetics at a great price. And is one of the kindest people I have ever met.

Thanks DBJ


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 28, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> Hello
> This is Dragboat
> He does test his gear!
> And would never release a strain if it had bad tests.
> ...


Who tests it, the test grower?.
2 of the 3 packs were poor, all 3 grown side by side; the dragons blood also run in ground.
When the free beans completely out-perform the purchased, perhaps you should sell those instead.?
Contacting GLG was an afterthought, as they are simply a distributor; posting it here was my effort to save others from going through what I just did.
Considering this was my first problem with Bodhi, I still maintain breeder/testing error; as do the half a dozen others who tested it.
The half a dozen being the same who have been using other Bodhi strains for several years.
I do apologize for the GLG implication, as I see now it was merely coincidence/timing.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 28, 2021)

Which is the best DLA, is it the 6 that bodhi or someone said it made em puke? Strictly potency speaking.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 28, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Who tests it, the test grower?.
> 2 of the 3 packs were poor, all 3 grown side by side; the dragons blood also run in ground.
> When the free beans completely out-perform the purchased, perhaps you should sell those instead.?
> Contacting GLG was an afterthought, as they are simply a distributor; posting it here was my effort to save others from going through what I just did.
> ...


On the Question of who test grows them. I am sure there are a few here at roll it up. And every thread out there. And Ms B has had a tread were she ask for testers and there is a long line of people that want to test for him. Lots of them have also become breeders and use his gear as a building block. My self included. I was a tester for Triangle Kush x Dragons Blood. It turned out to be a real winner. I named it 3 Headed Dragon and have made some great strains. I am sorry this did not work out for you. If you are interested I can send you a few Bad Dawg freebies that have been tested here, on IG and at Zlabs.
Thanks DBJ


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 28, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Who tests it, the test grower?.
> 2 of the 3 packs were poor, all 3 grown side by side; the dragons blood also run in ground.
> When the free beans completely out-perform the purchased, perhaps you should sell those instead.?
> Contacting GLG was an afterthought, as they are simply a distributor; posting it here was my effort to save others from going through what I just did.
> ...


I'm thinking Mr. B has several/many testers? This is purely guesswork, as I really don't know for sure. I've seen tester packs, and seen inquiries searching people to test. 
I've contacted another breeder about testing their gear, and there's a breeder limited amout of growers running test gear to which I missed out this year.
Other breeders sell you a tester membership and send tester packs every few months.
Still, tested or no, not every strain is a winner for all, or even for a few as in your case.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 28, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> On the Question of who test grows them. I am sure there are a few here at roll it up. And every thread out there. And Ms B has had a tread were she ask for testers and there is a long line of people that want to test for him. Lots of them have also become breeders and use his gear as a building block. My self included. I was a tester for Triangle Kush x Dragons Blood. It turned out to be a real winner. I named it 3 Headed Dragon and have made some great strains. I am sorry this did not work out for you. If you are interested I can send you a few Bad Dawg freebies that have been tested here, on IG and at Zlabs.
> Thanks DBJ


Ha! Thanks for clearing up for me 3HD history a little. Stardawg(JJ) x 3HD was awesome. I'd love to see some 3HD f2 freebies one day..wink wink
Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 28, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Ha! Thanks for clearing up for me 3HD history a little. Stardawg(JJ) x 3HD was awesome. I'd love to see some 3HD f2 freebies one day..wink wink
> Thanks for all you do.


I made a small batch of them. But I thought Mr B was going to make a version with the F4 dragons blood.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 28, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> I made a small batch of them. But I thought Mr B was going to make a version with the F4 dragons blood.


I can hold them for you...you know, to make room for your future projects


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 28, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> On the Question of who test grows them. I am sure there are a few here at roll it up. And every thread out there. And Ms B has had a tread were she ask for testers and there is a long line of people that want to test for him. Lots of them have also become breeders and use his gear as a building block. My self included. I was a tester for Triangle Kush x Dragons Blood. It turned out to be a real winner. I named it 3 Headed Dragon and have made some great strains. I am sorry this did not work out for you. If you are interested I can send you a few Bad Dawg freebies that have been tested here, on IG and at Zlabs.
> Thanks DBJ





Bad Dawg said:


> On the Question of who test grows them. I am sure there are a few here at roll it up. And every thread out there. And Ms B has had a tread were she ask for testers and there is a long line of people that want to test for him. Lots of them have also become breeders and use his gear as a building block. My self included. I was a tester for Triangle Kush x Dragons Blood. It turned out to be a real winner. I named it 3 Headed Dragon and have made some great strains. I am sorry this did not work out for you. If you are interested I can send you a few Bad Dawg freebies that have been tested here, on IG and at Zlabs.
> Thanks DBJ


I’d buy some of those trestardog x cake fighter if any left, pretty please? Top 2. Freebie of all time


----------



## Zett66 (Oct 28, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> On the Question of who test grows them. I am sure there are a few here at roll it up. And every thread out there. And Ms B has had a tread were she ask for testers and there is a long line of people that want to test for him. Lots of them have also become breeders and use his gear as a building block. My self included. I was a tester for Triangle Kush x Dragons Blood. It turned out to be a real winner. I named it 3 Headed Dragon and have made some great strains. I am sorry this did not work out for you. If you are interested I can send you a few Bad Dawg freebies that have been tested here, on IG and at Zlabs.
> Thanks DBJ


Your Dragon fighter didnt work for me, but your GSC x Apollo 13 was absolute fire and is one of my favorites now. Your Ortiga x Apollo is also very good and strong strain, will most likely run my F2s again and search for keeper down the line. 

I guess the Dragon Blood is hit or miss depending on what cannabinoids work for an individual...pretty plants, but just didnt hit it off with me in terms of high and smell. I really have no smell on 3 females I ran. My better half calls those jars the hay...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 28, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> If you are interested I can send you a few Bad Dawg freebies that have been tested here, on IG and at Zlabs.
> Thanks DBJ


Thank you for the offer, I really do appreciate your time.
And considering I already have free beans, with your name on them; I'd feel guilty taking up any more of your time.
That wedding cake X cake fighter is already on tap for my next germ.
Best wishes.
J


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 28, 2021)

I can say I have done a few test runs for Mr. B. I am honest about what turns up as are other folks that I have watched. When I am done with a test grow I wrap it up and send a break down of all that was observed with pics. I have seen some great detailed reports in this thread and elsewhere. Take care.


----------



## Zett66 (Oct 28, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Thank you for the offer, I really do appreciate your time.
> And considering I already have free beans, with your name on them; I'd feel guilty taking up any more of your time.
> That wedding cake X cake fighter is already on tap for my next germ.
> Best wishes.
> J


Please keep updating on that one. I have a pack but currently no schedule for it. It seems promising so I might have to bump it up in priority


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 28, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Please keep updating on that one. I have a pack but currently no schedule for it. It seems promising so I might have to bump it up in priority


A true gem, imho


----------



## crisnpropa (Oct 28, 2021)

gfigs911 said:


> 2 womo and 1 neroli 91 f2 down at 69 days. This is one of the womo a few days before chop. Will update with a smoke report when I get a cure on the budsView attachment 5011068
> 
> Later


What's the latest on the womo?


----------



## gfigs911 (Oct 28, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> What's the latest on the womo?


I have 3 females in jars now for about a week.. Humidities have really settled into the lower 60s now so the flavors are just starting to come out...3 diff phenotypes...one short one...very short..slow veg, no stretch at all....nice fat frosty buds but overall not alot of terps...not a keeper...then i had a medium stretching pheno, OG in structure, crazy frost, crazy dense buds, on bag appeal and bud structure, ease of trimming, everything except flavor, this would be a winner...however..so far...no flavor whatsoever...nothing for smell either....kinda disappointed...then the last one was a tall vigorous plant that stretched 3-4x...tons of flowers all over the plants...lots of frost...tall sativa spears..nice plant but hard to keep in control indoors in a tent. good flavor though with this one...kinda unique lemon og with a mix of raw skunkiness and some other smells i cant figure out yet....very sticky plant...buds stick to your fingers sticky...closest of the 3 to a keeper, but not quite enough terps i think....either way i am running more of her for further testing hah...also..great head buzz...strong in your face and it mellows out to a smooth relaxing buzz.....ill get some bud pics up soon with better report on the 2 nicer phenos...i didnt even bother cloning the small one.

currently have 3 field trip females in flower ranging in flower days from 30-38....very frosty nice looking plants...easy feeders...easy to tell what they want so far...no sacs spotted yet..

Also had some pollen get away from me when collecting and have some accidental seeding creating the following crosses

Neroli 91 F2 x Womo
Giant Skittlez x Womo
Womo #4 (tall stretchy yummy pheno) x womo for some WOMO f2's...so far only a few seeds of each found but ill take what i can get...i dont mind a few seeds here and there...helps from having to buy more...

Also in flower(not bodhi), a fem Giant Skittlez, fem grapefruit diesel, fem dos si dos...all freebies from an attitude purchase a year or 2 ago.

in veg tent i have 3 soul mates....stinky plants already...excited for these...then a few field trip clones and a different neroli 91 f2 pheno that my buddy gave me...

Man the bodhi genetics are good stuff..never know what youll find..


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 29, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Please keep updating on that one. I have a pack but currently no schedule for it. It seems promising so I might have to bump it up in priority


wedding cake x cake fighter...
and to keep it bodhi related...

stinky unicorn drying upright in a 3 gallon bag. 60 & 60 for 15 days with a slight breeze


----------



## Zett66 (Oct 29, 2021)

mr. childs said:


> wedding cake x cake fighter...View attachment 5018947View attachment 5018948
> and to keep it bodhi related...
> View attachment 5018949
> stinky unicorn drying upright in a 3 gallon bag. 60 & 60 for 15 days with a slight breeze


Thank you so much man! Those all look amazing. Definitely bumping it up now. That Unicorn is beautiful.


----------



## Zett66 (Oct 30, 2021)

Back left is Mango Hashplant F2.
Theses always seem to turn out huge. Got it chandelier style this grow and works well with the height.


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Oct 30, 2021)

triangle kush x iraq
smell very spicy ,and some kush


----------



## gfigs911 (Oct 31, 2021)

Here's a pic of one of the field trip girls I have in flower. Day 39 I think


----------



## klyphman (Oct 31, 2021)

Grew a Sakura female outside this year after hearing of fast finishing times. In the end, it was similar harvest window as my Garfunkle last season 2nd / 3rd week Oct. I am in Vermont around 45 Lat.

Not the biggest fan of the bud structure, as it seemed to invite mold and mildew. Buds were on the leafy side resulting in a sponge-like look and feel as they developed. As mentioned, very prone to the rot that always eventually shows up.

The smell, however, is intense. Tough to describe, but pretty damn rank, Worcestershire sauce or A1 steak saucy kind of smells. Extremely greasy and sticky too. Cannot comment on potency yet, but initial finger hash samples are promising.

Tried a hashplant male last year and a Wookie male this year. Maybe a snow lotus male next year (Goji og f2s), who knows.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Oct 31, 2021)

klyphman said:


> Grew a Sakura female outside this year after hearing of fast finishing times. In the end, it was similar harvest window as my Garfunkle last season 2nd / 3rd week Oct. I am in Vermont around 45 Lat.
> 
> Not the biggest fan of the bud structure, as it seemed to invite mold and mildew. Buds were on the leafy side resulting in a sponge-like look and feel as they developed. As mentioned, very prone to the rot that always eventually shows up.
> 
> ...


I have a Sakura cut that a non smoker caught whiff of and said it smelled sausage. It is a very unique sourish funk that's hard to describe.


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 31, 2021)

klyphman said:


> Grew a Sakura female outside this year after hearing of fast finishing times. In the end, it was similar harvest window as my Garfunkle last season 2nd / 3rd week Oct. I am in Vermont around 45 Lat.
> 
> Not the biggest fan of the bud structure, as it seemed to invite mold and mildew. Buds were on the leafy side resulting in a sponge-like look and feel as they developed. As mentioned, very prone to the rot that always eventually shows up.
> 
> ...





klyphman said:


> Grew a Sakura female outside this year after hearing of fast finishing times. In the end, it was similar harvest window as my Garfunkle last season 2nd / 3rd week Oct. I am in Vermont around 45 Lat.
> 
> Not the biggest fan of the bud structure, as it seemed to invite mold and mildew. Buds were on the leafy side resulting in a sponge-like look and feel as they developed. As mentioned, very prone to the rot that always eventually shows up.
> 
> ...


Worst issue lots of people in western MA had this year was phytoplasma.....not far from you, but it is spreading....


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 31, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> Worst issue lots of people in western MA had this year was phytoplasma.....not far from you, but it is spreading....


I found a very good and detailed article with photos about this. AKA “dudding” viruses and phytoplasmas. Even if growing from seeds, plants can become infected by aphids, leafhoppers etc.

https://indicainfo.com/2020/03/15/cannabis-viruses-viroids-and-phytoplasmas/


----------



## Bears_win (Oct 31, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Your Dragon fighter didnt work for me, but your GSC x Apollo 13 was absolute fire and is one of my favorites now. Your Ortiga x Apollo is also very good and strong strain, will most likely run my F2s again and search for keeper down the line.
> 
> I guess the Dragon Blood is hit or miss depending on what cannabinoids work for an individual...pretty plants, but just didnt hit it off with me in terms of high and smell. I really have no smell on 3 females I ran. My better half calls those jars the hay...


Outdoor guy here ,and I agree on the GSC xApollo13
I always pop 3x rhe amount of beans I need, give some to friends and neighbors. Usually the freebies are the giveaways.

my friend grew the ^^ GSCx Apollo and it turned out great, nice purple colors , large and dense buds, Rank smell. He was pleased with it. It’s a solid GSC cross and-the nose is sharp not “bready” at all.
The white x SSDD was also fire. Was impressed with bad dawgs freebies. Props on well bred lines with great nose.

banana spliff is my new fav bodhi. Bugs seemed to be attracted to it. Had both broad mites and aphids hit 1 plant this year. Plant thrived and threw out huge colas unfazed with some organic IPM
Plant therapy 
Venerate 
Grandevo
Green cure
Azamax ( on in veg) 

listed as the most reccomeded to the least.AZAmax works great but can leave a residue for weeks on the plant so I really hesitate to use it.

anyway I’ve grown bodhi for 3 years outdoors .I go through phases of doubting his work ( cuz face it there’s a lot of really good genetics out there ) but ultimately at the end of the season usually my best plants are bodhi. So there’s that. I think the key is pick your strains very carefully. At Roughly 65 bucks a pack with a buy 2 get a freebie deal I think that his seeds are a fair price point and generally solid IF you know what your looking for.

i

what about lemon cherry gelato x Wookie
Or 
Lemon cherry gelato x SSDD ? 
GMO x snow lotus ( maybe this ma is extinct ? I don’t know )
Hype strain meets solid dad .


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 31, 2021)

gfigs911 said:


> Here's a pic of one of the field trip girls I have in flower. Day 39 I think
> View attachment 5020098


damn sexy


----------



## YardG (Nov 1, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> Worst issue lots of people in western MA had this year was phytoplasma.....not far from you, but it is spreading....


If the lat is correct klyph must be at the far northern end of VT. I'm way down south. Can't say I saw anything that looked quite like phytoplasma, but there was a lot of anthracnose about in the trees (there was an article about the two southernmost VT counties being hard hit by anthracnose this year because of all of the rain) and just about every other form of fungal leaf infection. I looked into what a person can do to control leaf septorias early in the year because I already had problems: just not realistic for me (mostly about planting further away from trees which I can't really do). 

Tough wet year outdoors in a lot of places. If a person was lucky enough to not live near any of the fires I'd think it must've been a banner year in CA and OR.


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 1, 2021)

Southern Colorado has been amazing this year. Truly blessed weather wise. Everything has had its time to finish

4 phenos of Seeded Laughing Lemon coming down this week

Also the stud laughing lemon male was used to hit a bunch of other modern cuts.

not bodhi, but check out this outdoor sugar cane. Another cut of this got hit with LL pollen



edit: older post with full list




nuskool89 said:


> Laughing Lemon male in project
> View attachment 4967935
> View attachment 4967937
> View attachment 4967938


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 1, 2021)

Bears_win said:


> Outdoor guy here ,and I agree on the GSC xApollo13
> I always pop 3x rhe amount of beans I need, give some to friends and neighbors. Usually the freebies are the giveaways.
> 
> my friend grew the ^^ GSCx Apollo and it turned out great, nice purple colors , large and dense buds, Rank smell. He was pleased with it. It’s a solid GSC cross and-the nose is sharp not “bready” at all.
> ...


Snow Lotus dad is gone from what I've heard.


----------



## klyphman (Nov 1, 2021)

YardG said:


> If the lat is correct klyph must be at the far northern end of VT. I'm way down south. Can't say I saw anything that looked quite like phytoplasma, but there was a lot of anthracnose about in the trees (there was an article about the two southernmost VT counties being hard hit by anthracnose this year because of all of the rain) and just about every other form of fungal leaf infection.


I’m actually closer to 44 lat in the Champlain Valley, and we dealt with lots of leaf septoria, especially the tomatoes—really affected yield for making our sauce. July was crazy wet here. Septoria showed up on “daddy’s medicine plants” toward the end of the season, too late to cause issues. 

Thanks for the link to the article @The Bud Whisperer, read that with breakfast this morning, nothing looked familiar from my experience this year, but helpful info nonetheless.

@ThaDonDaDa, I def get some fennel sausagey funk from my Sakura pheno. How’s yours smoke? Do you get any purpling on yours? Mine only showed the _faintest_ hints of it toward the end.

The outdoor game is all I have. It is what it is, and I love it.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Nov 2, 2021)

klyphman said:


> I’m actually closer to 44 lat in the Champlain Valley, and we dealt with lots of leaf septoria, especially the tomatoes—really affected yield for making our sauce. July was crazy wet here. Septoria showed up on “daddy’s medicine plants” toward the end of the season, too late to cause issues.
> 
> Thanks for the link to the article @The Bud Whisperer, read that with breakfast this morning, nothing looked familiar from my experience this year, but helpful info nonetheless.
> 
> ...


I have not had any purple in my pheno. Medium shade of green with some orange hairs. Ready to go at 8 weeks. Still can't describe the smell. Earthy funk sour like a sweaty baseball hat. Relaxing with a nice stony head


----------



## hillbill (Nov 3, 2021)

Cherry Lotus vape checked this morning 8 days after chop. Strong and rushes to my face. Slight jelly taste and strong Cherry/grape smells building after chop. Good frost, buds more fingers than rounds. Buds seem to have drawn up some last couple days. They are 4 sided and dense, close to average crop on both 
Another Snow Lotus offspring I recommend 

1 Sun Ra bearing some f2 seeds is at 64 days, some light olive but mostly faded to yellow with increasing light purple. Leaves wanting to dry up and be done. 80% cloudy 5% clear 10% amber and 5% clear/dark brown center. Something fumes of “chemical Cedar” in the smell but fruits dominate here but hard to ID. Bigger than most with very robust stem and branches Seeds are cracking calyxes 38 days after pollination. Buds are big and firm, 4 sides like tall pyramids. Great bud/waste ratio.

Wednesday morning coming down.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 3, 2021)

2 Pinball Wizard at 43 days, bigger than most and continue to spread during flower, making lots of flowers on little cigar buds, yet to fill out. Pistils go to brown rust. Leaves are narrower than average. However, they are very boisterous with lemon maybe and turpentine and Cedar and old gas station fumes. These will water your eyes! I LST and these look like Mums at the super market, did not trim any buds. Defoliated at 20 days I think. Like Copper Chem, it will replace leaf mass very quickly. Lookin good!


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Nov 3, 2021)

The next LE drop for those interested:


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Still trimming...Mango Lotus x Snow Lotus
Dry enough to smoke. This is the smoke repor... I got scents of weed and citrus fruits. Tastes are similar. I get high and I smile. I am a bit spun out. Start in on something with laser focus and then drift off about something else. This is do the stuff herb. 
Will be great wake and bake with caffeine. Forget where I left the bowl stuff. 
Thank you again Brother B, Family, and Friends!


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 4, 2021)

Uh oh. Queue the crying emojis. Next LE drop is for those who haven’t gotten one yet. Snow Leopard v2. And if you have multiple shirts Ms. boss lady says sit one out. I bet that stops no one. You fiends!


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 4, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> Uh oh. Queue the crying emojis. Next LE drop is for those who haven’t gotten one yet. Snow Leopard v2. And if you have multiple shirts Ms. boss lady says sit one out. I bet that stops no one. You fiends!


I was sitting this one out anyway. The boss says I need to chill. She knows more holiday sales are around the corner.


----------



## sadboy92 (Nov 4, 2021)

Gone already? I was just looking for a regular old shirt but saw no LEs.


----------



## JojoThug (Nov 4, 2021)

She wishes she was the boss


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 4, 2021)

i'm having a hard time with my first scrog screens, my ceiling is barely 6ft high, and i need room for the lights too so i gotta keep everything as low as possible. also i can't just attach 'em to the wall because they are just panda film tapped onto a metal frame

those are too small and loose, i think i'm going to add a vertical square of bamboo around the poles to keep it sturdy so i can tension more screen? also i'd like to fill the space between the pots... i'm open to recommendations!

streeeetchy garlic bread clone (bred by 42) it was stupid to pick a stretchy plant for low ceiling grow


dragon's blood, insanely fast vegger and everytime a chop something it bleeds, super cool. i have to keep that one smaller because it's way bigger than the other 3 plants, that's the 88g13hp leaner clone


and i got this sad old soul, my favorite, and i'ts strange because i figured the super soil i bought was going to have more than enough nutrients to get a plant thru veg, but it could also be watering mistakes, either way i top dressed and watered in some recharge (has microbes and molasses)


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 4, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> She wishes she was the boss


U inexperienced in relationships? .. she’s the boss lol


----------



## Tiflis (Nov 4, 2021)

Pinball Wizard - pics are 10 days apart


----------



## YardG (Nov 4, 2021)

I was hemming and hawing over the latest LE drop, but in the end I was out all morning and only saw Ms. B's post about serial purchasers around 1:30 eastern when it was all gone already. I was leaning towards sitting this one out anyway, I've already got packs that I ought to reproduce, no need to add another.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 4, 2021)

I thought this was funny, so i’m reposting it from my overgrow.com.
The photo is not me, but shows the effects if i had made Edibles with the 2 very potent (but “creeper”) Time Bandits i grew. (i liked that WiFi mom alot!)


----------



## Funkentelechy (Nov 5, 2021)

What is LE?


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 5, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> What is LE?


Limited Edition.


----------



## poonoodle (Nov 5, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> U inexperienced in relationships? .. she’s the boss lol


….boss of the Etsy store maybe


----------



## jdoorn14 (Nov 5, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> Uh oh. Queue the crying emojis. Next LE drop is for those who haven’t gotten one yet. Snow Leopard v2. And if you have multiple shirts Ms. boss lady says sit one out. I bet that stops no one. You fiends!


She also said she would consider canceling orders if she recognizes the name. I figure people have to be pretty regular or have a really unique name to be recognized as a repeat LE purchaser.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 5, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> She also said she would consider canceling orders if she recognizes the name. I figure people have to be pretty regular or have a really unique name to be recognized as a repeat LE purchaser.


I wouldn't think the occasional repeater would be barred, say someone who's gotten 1 LE in the past. Though someone who grabs one nearly every time I could see.


----------



## sadboy92 (Nov 5, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I wouldn't think the occasional repeater would be barred, say someone who's gotten 1 LE in the past. Though someone who grabs one nearly every time I could see.


In addition to already having too many beans, I also have more shirts than I can wear, so it’s harder to justify another LE so soon, especially when there are only size S/M available and they run super small.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 5, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> In addition to already having too many beans, I also have more shirts than I can wear, so it’s harder to justify another LE so soon, especially when there are only size S/M available and they run super small.


Yeah the last LE I got the hoodie for my girl because I can't wear a medium. For me though, it's about the strain more and I _could not_ pass that last one. It was also my first LE buy.


----------



## crisnpropa (Nov 5, 2021)

1 baba kush showing pistillate.

5 others are likely staminate at first glance....


----------



## YardG (Nov 5, 2021)

She did seem to be talking about t-shirts in particular but it did give me pause as I do have a few sweatshirts. 

I don't want to be one to name names or anything but I've seen one person on here that has seemingly gotten in on most if not all of the recent drops (TBF they also appear to be a generous person who reproduces limited gear and spreads the love around).


----------



## Zett66 (Nov 5, 2021)

YardG said:


> She did seem to be talking about t-shirts in particular but it did give me pause as I do have a few sweatshirts.
> 
> I don't want to be one to name names or anything but I've seen one person on here that has seemingly gotten in on most if not all of the recent drops (TBF they also appear to be a generous person who reproduces limited gear and spreads the love around).


I shared some love and got ghosted in return from @Houstini lol


----------



## gfigs911 (Nov 5, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> 1 baba kush showing pistillate.
> 
> 5 others are likely staminate at first glance....


very similar in appearance and leaf shape to the 3 baba kush i chopped in april. i had topped mine multiple times over a long veg to keep them low...not alot of stretch. i was 3 for 3 females.....you will like them...good stuff!


----------



## crisnpropa (Nov 5, 2021)

gfigs911 said:


> very similar in appearance and leaf shape to the 3 baba kush i chopped in april. i had topped mine multiple times over a long veg to keep them low...not alot of stretch. i was 3 for 3 females.....you will like them...good stuff!


Any photos of the final product?


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 5, 2021)

So i went full hippie with those, bamboo and string. when i was removing the plastic trellis i originaly poorly installed... and i damn near ripped out my old soul #7... i was freaking out but i tied it back up on a stick a couple hours ago, and it's alive. i will forever hate plastic trellis, fuck plastic trellis!!!


so all my other plants are dark green, but this one is old soul #6 i really don't feel like i've been over or underwatering, the plant looks hungry but it's in a 60gal bed of supersoil, could only this plant be already be out of food? no way right?


----------



## Cutkeeper (Nov 5, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> So i went full hippie with those, bamboo and string. when i was removing the plastic trellis i originaly poorly installed... and i damn near ripped out my old soul #7... i was freaking out but i tied it back up on a stick a couple hours ago, and it's alive. i will forever hate plastic trellis, fuck plastic trellis!!!
> View attachment 5023254View attachment 5023255
> 
> so all my other plants are dark green, but this one is old soul #6 i really don't feel like i've been over or underwatering, the plant looks hungry but it's in a 60gal bed of supersoil, could only this plant be already be out of food? no way right?
> ...


did you say you were using buildasoil system? I run the coots mix and it definitely needs feeding. Maybe try some silicon? They have a good source on the site.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Damn people. I miss you and sincerely and humbly apologize to any interested in my posts. 

I had a few set backs and big job or three to deal with. My first monkey was really good even though no amber. Second got neglected as I could not spare the mobility to work on her. One night at 34F. Added an oil radiator. 1500W is all. Stays around 48F at 30F now. I know not what week of flower now without researching my logs. Longer than most I can say. Still gaining weight. Stinky ass skunk, coffee, dark chocolate and citrus. A bit of PM going on. I'm on it. We will see. 

Bodhi Space monkey is a great strain that is possible in MI. But way more interesting weeks after it frosts here. I'll update when I know more. 

A bud and a lower side I trimmed today to have a look. Almost stuck to my hand goodness. LOL. Peace and deep smooth pulls to all. A chill Fryday. Peace.


----------



## TopShelftrees (Nov 5, 2021)

Been watching for a while, have read through this entire thread and I have amassed a wealth of information doing so. Just started some time bandit myself a couple weeks back. Have been running a few other breeders faithfully for many years, have only ever heard great things about Bodhi and figured it’s time to see what I can find in some of these packs. Just gave these some new shoes yesterday. Will start to take off now, although I’ve been told TB is a very slow Vegger. Really hoping for a nice WIFI43 leaner.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

TopShelftrees said:


> Been watching for a while, have read through this entire thread and I have amassed a wealth of information doing so. Just started some time bandit myself a couple weeks back. Have been running a few other breeders faithfully for many years, have only ever heard great things about Bodhi and figured it’s time to see what I can find in some of these packs. Just gave these some new shoes yesterday. Will start to take off now, although I’ve been told TB is a very slow Vegger. Really hoping for a nice WIFI43 leaner. View attachment 5023300View attachment 5023301


I love it. Welcome. This is the Zen thread as you mostly noted. Be polite and people will more than reward you. I'm a dirt digger. Tag or PM. I have yet to not be happy with Bohdi.


----------



## TopShelftrees (Nov 5, 2021)

@MICHI-CAN thank you for the warm welcome, looking forward to this journey and the treasures to surely follow.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 5, 2021)

TopShelftrees said:


> @MICHI-CAN thank you for the warm welcome, looking forward to this journey and the treasures to surely follow.


Early Bodhi Space Monkey. Here's to all the fan nut ics. CHEERS!


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 5, 2021)

Cutkeeper said:


> did you say you were using buildasoil system? I run the coots mix and it definitely needs feeding. Maybe try some silicon? They have a good source on the site.


yeah, i think this old soul is extreemly hungry, the plant is the most solid and thickest i've ever grown, biggest leaves too, impossible to train, i'm using the buildasoil "oly compost living soil" and i top dressed pretty good when i first transplanted too, i already re-top dressed, right now i'm brewing a strong compost tea, i'm probably going to get a emergency all-purpose water soluble fertilizer, i should already have that anyways, thanks for the heads up about needing feeding and silicon


----------



## gfigs911 (Nov 5, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Any photos of the final product?



I just checked my pictures but unfortunately i dont. 

however...here are my journal entries for each female ....copied and pasted out of my spreadsheet...but formatted for easier reading here..

Female #1 - Short indica pheno Vegged for 64 days, Flowered for 72 days 
potted into 3 gal 23 days old, topped around a month old...dark green fat indica leaves, short and stocky. fast grower once it got going....early preflowers look male...showed female after a week of flower...guessed wrong again..leaves stretching into more hybrid shape in flower...not alot of stretch..sticky ..stinky..

Female #2 - Short Indica pheno Vegged for 64 days, flowered for 72
potted into 3 gal 23 days old, topped around a month old...dark green fat indica leaves, short and stocky, slightly droopy after transplant, recovered nicely, with huge fat indica leaves dark green..dark green fat leaves in veg, very healthy looking, no sign of sex 2 months old in veg...super thick heavy stems

Female #3 - Tall vigorous pheno Vegged for 64 days, flowered for 72
potted into 3 gal 23 days old, topped around a month old...dark green fat indica leaves, taller and lanky pheno... Topped again 5 weeks veg. wants to grow tall.., growing fast even after multiple toppings, might have to put in flower tent early due to height restrictions. HUGE fan leaves in veg. solid stems also. very vigorous growth, topping doesnt slow it down. Confirmed female preflowers 8 weeks in veg..high hopes for this plant, very healthy so far. - end of journal..

side note this last one ended up being the worst of the 3 imo. the short fat phenos were so kushy fruity funky skunky and frosty it was crazy. good flavor...good stone...id say good indica effects...knocks you down...yeild wasnt the greatest but this was the stuff you dont share...not neccessarily keeper quality but i will def revisit...and in fact gave the rest of my pack to my buddy to pheno hunt and f2. I wanted to get another pack but its sold out at glg..

later


----------



## Greyseer (Nov 6, 2021)

Just one of week 4 Garfunkel in DWC of jacks 321.


----------



## Hayagriva (Nov 6, 2021)

Quick question for any old time bodhi heads that have been around the block. 
Whilst pealing back the sticker for some Sunshine Queen, I noticed another sticker laying below, curiously I peeled it back to reveal "Black Triangle x SSDD Limited to 55 packs".
I dont quite know what to make of it? Could this be a willy wonka style golden bar reveal? I have seen how coveted the TK genetics are around these parts, what do you guys think? Just a simple mistake bag that was relabeled?


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 6, 2021)

Hayagriva said:


> Quick question for any old time bodhi heads that have been around the block.
> Whilst pealing back the sticker for some Sunshine Queen, I noticed another sticker laying below, curiously I peeled it back to reveal "Black Triangle x SSDD Limited to 55 packs".
> I dont quite know what to make of it? Could this be a willy wonka style golden bar reveal? I have seen how coveted the TK genetics are around these parts, what do you guys think? Just a simple mistake bag that was relabeled?


Grow them, maybe you can identify, and make f2's


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 6, 2021)

Hayagriva said:


> Quick question for any old time bodhi heads that have been around the block.
> Whilst pealing back the sticker for some Sunshine Queen, I noticed another sticker laying below, curiously I peeled it back to reveal "Black Triangle x SSDD Limited to 55 packs".
> I dont quite know what to make of it? Could this be a willy wonka style golden bar reveal? I have seen how coveted the TK genetics are around these parts, what do you guys think? Just a simple mistake bag that was relabeled?


There’re a couple folks on this thread who are in conract with Ms. B. Maybe they will ask her about it?
Other than that, @mawasmada is right. Grow, then you’ll know.


----------



## gfigs911 (Nov 6, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Grow them, maybe you can identify, and make f2's


Lol the solution when these questions come up is always the same. Grow them. Lol


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 6, 2021)

What up Bodhi fam. I found a skunky NL5 F3 (open pollination) male from Bodhi. I've found some herms in the line, which makes sense as it's an OP. I'm going to make F4s eventually and will use some of this skunky pollen. Hopefully the male is stable, we shall see. I need to pop some old Bodhi now that I have an decent handle on the fungus gnats and got rid of the thrips. The gnats took out quite a few seeds. 

Going to run DLA 3 and Jahruba next round, assuming I don't need to grow food over the winter nor lose my house (in the middle of a divorce). lol. Hopefully F2s coming.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 6, 2021)

rollinfunk said:


> What up Bodhi fam. I found a skunky NL5 F3 (open pollination) male from Bodhi. I've found some herms in the line, which makes sense as it's an OP. I'm going to make F4s eventually and will use some of this skunky pollen. Hopefully the male is stable, we shall see. I need to pop some old Bodhi now that I have an decent handle on the fungus gnats and got rid of the thrips. The gnats took out quite a few seeds.
> 
> Going to run DLA 3 and Jahruba next round, assuming I don't need to grow food over the winter nor lose my house (in the middle of a divorce). lol. Hopefully F2s coming.


Just a tip from a guy that grows orchids also. Any clue and you know how much fungus Gnats love that medium and watering routine. But Food grade diatomaceous earth dusted on top of the medium after lighter waterings and those dollar store yellow, non baited sticky mouse traps work wonders. Will put a hurting but not fix on thrips. Best of luck and ease up on the water. LOL.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 6, 2021)

rollinfunk said:


> What up Bodhi fam. I found a skunky NL5 F3 (open pollination) male from Bodhi. I've found some herms in the line, which makes sense as it's an OP. I'm going to make F4s eventually and will use some of this skunky pollen. Hopefully the male is stable, we shall see. I need to pop some old Bodhi now that I have an decent handle on the fungus gnats and got rid of the thrips. The gnats took out quite a few seeds.
> 
> Going to run DLA 3 and Jahruba next round, assuming I don't need to grow food over the winter nor lose my house (in the middle of a divorce). lol. Hopefully F2s coming.


I hope all turns for the better! It's been a rough year 2021.


----------



## ncali (Nov 6, 2021)

Sick orchids. I used to have a collection, got killed in my last move. Heartbreak.


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 6, 2021)

I'm absolutely ripped on Old Soul #3 wich i don't have a clone of, i'll take some good pictures and do a smoke report later but i just want to say that this plant is super super potent. The smell is og-ish, on the pure lemon pine-sol side of the spectrum... do you have lemon pine sol? i do, this is it. The buds are beautiful, super huge piramyds, bright light green, not heavy, thin super shinny frost, damn sticky on the fingers

I'd compare it to hollyweed because of the og thing going on, hollyweed is thick garlic relaxing smoke, old soul is thinner smoke, lemon skittles flavor with a caffeine like high. overwhelming!! i did harvest early because of bugs, that's probably why the high is so racy and the color so light

my favorite old soul tho, out of the 12 seeds, is like that one but with a intense skunk gassines to it, i cured this harvest in sealed "grove bags" by the way they work


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 6, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> I'm absolutely ripped on Old Soul #3 wich i don't have a clone of, i'll take some good pictures and do a smoke report later but i just want to say that this plant is super super potent. The smell is og-ish, on the pure lemon pine-sol side of the spectrum... do you have lemon pine sol? i do, this is it. The buds are beautiful, super huge piramyds, bright light green, not heavy, thin super shinny frost, damn sticky on the fingers
> 
> I'd compare it to hollyweed because of the og thing going on, hollyweed is thick garlic relaxing smoke, old soul is thinner smoke, lemon skittles flavor with a caffeine like high. overwhelming!! i did harvest early because of bugs, that's probably why the high is so racy and the color so light
> 
> my favorite old soul tho, out of the 12 seeds, is like that one but with a intense skunk gassines to it, i cured this harvest in sealed "grove bags" by the way they work


oh and when i showed my wife this, her eyes light up, she was amazed at the beauty of the buds and smell, outta hundreds of jars i showed her she's done that once before, maybe haha


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 6, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> oh and when i showed my wife this, her eyes light up, she was amazed at the beauty of the buds and smell, outta hundreds of jars i showed her she's done that once before, maybe haha


i'm not sure if that's the very plant i was talking about but same pheno, looks like Pinesoul leaner (btw that picture was close to harvest)


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Nov 7, 2021)

triangle kush x iraq


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 7, 2021)

cosmicwisdom said:


> triangle kush x iraq
> 
> View attachment 5023979


A beauty! What are the scents? Smoke? We are mining the same vein. I made some black triangle x dla6 and got one that is amazing.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2021)

5 beans, 1 cracked and 4 with small tails planted in red Solos.........Guava Wookie!


----------



## Senokai (Nov 7, 2021)

More Cowbell OGKB Remix


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just a tip from a guy that grows orchids also. Any clue and you know how much fungus Gnats love that medium and watering routine. But Food grade diatomaceous earth dusted on top of the medium after lighter waterings and those dollar store yellow, non baited sticky mouse traps work wonders. Will put a hurting but not fix on thrips. Best of luck and ease up on the water. LOL. View attachment 5023855View attachment 5023856


thanks. I tried DE and didn't have much success. It made a mess after too, maybe I did it incorrectly. I tried to let stuff dry out and it made things worse. I finally figured out to put a yellow sticky trap in each pot. Not ideal as the sticky stuff is getting on my cover crop and has stuck to some of the plants, but I see way less adults. I've been using Dr. Zymes and mixed in Gnatrol a few times. I've only seen a few adults recently. The Dr. Zymes took out the thrips super easily. I was going 5-7 days between application and 3-4 is better to eradicate with Dr Z. Also, I didn't have enough sticky traps to take out the adults. As always I should clean more...but I don't


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 7, 2021)

ok so 3rd time the charm, this time i'm satisfied with my scrog screen, i'm going to keep adding some bomboos as needed
the old soul #6 that was all pale, purple veines and droopy, it regained it's green color 4 days after a top dress, not bad!

anyways, first day of 12/12! i'd like to veg 'em out a bunch but i gotta be on the safe side cause i only have 6ft total of vertical space


----------



## Upstate2627 (Nov 8, 2021)

Greyseer said:


> Just one of week 4 Garfunkel in DWC of jacks 321.
> 
> View attachment 5023405


Gorgeous, have 2 that just went into flower. Best luck with those!


----------



## TopShelftrees (Nov 8, 2021)

Just started to do orchids myself as well. Just learning but I’ve got a decent collection so far. May have to pick your brain one day @MICHI-CAN


----------



## Zett66 (Nov 8, 2021)

The most important thing I've learnerd about orchids is dont ever let them sit in water


----------



## poonoodle (Nov 8, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> The most important thing I've learnerd about orchids is dont ever let them sit in water


I also went through an orchid phase. Only down to about 10 now. Once weed became legal to grow in VA, all my other growing hobbies are taking a break. I can still scratch my bonsai itch by growing mj which I love!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 8, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> ok so 3rd time the charm, this time i'm satisfied with my scrog screen, i'm going to keep adding some bomboos as needed
> the old soul #6 that was all pale, purple veines and droopy, it regained it's green color 4 days after a top dress, not bad!
> 
> anyways, first day of 12/12! i'd like to veg 'em out a bunch but i gotta be on the safe side cause i only have 6ft total of vertical space
> View attachment 5024437


Are you noticing any difference between the horizonal pots and the regular ones?


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 8, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Are you noticing any difference between the horizonal pots and the regular ones?


the os6 that ran out of food is in a horizonal pot (gravel and sand at the bottom) that's what i notices so far, there is less soil so less food


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 8, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> the os6 that ran out of food is in a horizonal pot (gravel and sand at the bottom) that's what i notices so far, there is less soil so less food


Interesting, are you going water only or ???


----------



## Freshbakd (Nov 8, 2021)

Here's a first for me. Popped portable spaceship of thirteen beans 12 girls. On top of that popped some clementine with it assuming more like a 50 50 shot of male to female only 3 boys in the other pack as well. All of the sudden I have a full stable. No runts or mutants to toss either. Of all problems this isn't a terrible one to have at least.


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 8, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Interesting, are you going water only or ???


kinda, i have top dressed some in the begining but not much... untill now i gave 'em a heavy pre flower top dress


----------



## freewanderer04 (Nov 9, 2021)

What's up bodhi-ites, quick update on my Dream Lotus S1 monster pheno... She is currently on day 75ish and not even close to finishing. Smell is super piney with some blueberry funk. Had to stake her - structure is a bit lanky with huge colas. Could def see this thing getting up to 15 feet or more outside.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 10, 2021)

5/5 Guava Wookie up in red Solos (with clear cup inside so as to see the root growth). Picked this up somewhere here.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 10, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 5/5 Guava Wookie up in red Solos (with clear cup inside so as to see the root growth. Picked this up somewhere here.


It's a valuable trick. I'd seen it before, but didn't use it back then. I was reminded of it here, and now I use it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 10, 2021)

TopShelftrees said:


> Just started to do orchids myself as well. Just learning but I’ve got a decent collection so far. May have to pick your brain one day @MICHI-CAN


Apologies for my delay. Enter at own risk thing. LOL. Always trying to spread organic anything. TY for the interest.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Apologies for my delay. Enter at own risk thing. LOL. Always trying to spread organic anything. TY for the interest.


----------



## sadboy92 (Nov 10, 2021)

so what's the deal with Bodhi on Sproutways?


----------



## Lester moor (Nov 10, 2021)

Just wanted to share a pic of my ancient OG F3..with the Bodhi family ...came down a couple days ago...it's always bitter sweet at harvest time. Grown in 3 Gal. Soil. Only fed tea and fulvic acid. 
Can't wait to see how she contributes to future crosses. About to harvest a seed plant of her hit with mountain temple F2...can't wait to see their offspring.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 10, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> so what's the deal with Bodhi on Sproutways?


Dunno but it looks like there are some BT packs.


----------



## TopShelftrees (Nov 11, 2021)

@Lester moor looks good! This is a Bodhi strain I’d love to acquire. That , tranquil elephant user, Goji and SSDD ive basically just accepted I will never have the pleasure of growing sadly .


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 11, 2021)

DLA6 got thrown in. Since I only have a single Black Triangle survivor, I moved on down the line. There were 12 in the pack, so thank you to whoever was responsible for that. The savings on that and the bogo sale made this the best thing since being free.
Hope everyone finds the magic.


----------



## TopShelftrees (Nov 11, 2021)

BOGO’s are literally amazing! It’s insane the savings that can be had!


----------



## TopShelftrees (Nov 11, 2021)

@Dreaming1 thats the worst odds I’ve ever heard of, and from a pack I would have had such high hopes for. One thing I can say is I would think your odds of that one being an absolute GEM are very very good . Let’s hope so


----------



## Hayagriva (Nov 11, 2021)

I have been growing out a few a SSDD crosses and all of them so far ~21 days~ are looking about the same, is SSDD known to have strong influences on its prodigy? In true haze fashion pinball wizards are all about double in size with wicked looking serrations. Popped some of the Sunshine Queen pack with the strange label issues only 1 of 3 up so far. Unfortunately have had about 10 duds so far across 3 different packs, the seeds just turned black and opened to no cotyledons. Should I let the seedbank (GLG) know if I get more duds? Not to sound cross but as you all know thats $50 down the hatch. Good things to come regardless.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 11, 2021)

I only got 4 to pop. 2 damped off immediately after breaking soil line, then another at cotyledons Just another example of Bodhi losing stride and getting sloppy. And the seed sellers trying to fleece me! Just kidding. Never had anything but blessings from each. Thank you. It was probably me. bad karma maybe. It is sticky stuff. Hard to avoid. Black Raspberry all made it in the same situation. Who knows. Sad sad sad....dusting off my feelers and getting back to work. Maybe this survivor is special. It looks male. So pollen will be spilled.
Sometimes the light's all shining on me. Other times I can barely see.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Nov 11, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> so what's the deal with Bodhi on Sproutways?


Best I can tell is that sproutways has put themselves into a position where they can be a middleman for people requiring METRC licensing to obtain seeds from a licensed source. Not sure many home or hobby growers need that, but seems like there might be some caregiver & commercial grows that need it. Apparently they're also marketing themselves to grow shops (and for some reason smaller/newer seed banks) as a way to be able to obtain Bodhi, Snow High, & Kagyu seeds.


----------



## Lester moor (Nov 11, 2021)

TopShelftrees said:


> @Lester moor looks good! This is a Bodhi strain I’d love to acquire. That , tranquil elephant user, Goji and SSDD ive basically just accepted I will never have the pleasure of growing sadly .


I am not familiar with the rules about sharing but if you want to try F2's I am willing to share SSDD F2 and TE F2's. The TE's I made are from the original release.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 11, 2021)

some red eye Jedi development


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 11, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> It's a valuable trick. I'd seen it before, but didn't use it back then. I was reminded of it here, and now I use it.


I can thank @keiserrott for this awesome idea of clear cup inside of an opaque cup. Screenshots:


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 11, 2021)

I’m gonna “Super-Size” that! Who said beer pitchers were only for beer, lol? Got a bunch of these from the 99 cent store. Just drill holes in bottom.


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 12, 2021)

So i have one out of 3 hollyweed jar that i originally wrote "SUCKS" on it because when i smoked it it tasted crazy wrong, like some nauseating chemical, so i left this jar aside thinking i was at some point going to make keif... and today i was smoking some dispensary motorbreath, and i realized it kinda taste like that "sucks" hollyweed plant, so i smoked that hollyweed to compare it to motorbreath and the taste is the same kinda, but hollyweed is 3x astringent, i think what i'm tasting is actual fucking gasoline, not the sweet smell from far like kush, but almost like taking a sip of dirty fucking gasoline, and the smoke is thick and the effect is strong super comfortable indica like. so hollyweeds have one short, uglier pheno that is the most disgusting chemical gas ive ever smoked haha i know people are after that, and now that i can pinpoint the taste i can apreciate it. the high is so good, painkiller fuzz like, smells totally different tho, like samuel adams beer, sweet and hoppy

I was so stoked with the other 2... that "sucks" plant was smaller and the buds are not as pretty as the other 2, yielded less also. But I wrote sucks on it because it did not taste like weed it taste like a deadly chemical. Almost a year cure at this point


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 12, 2021)

TopShelftrees said:


> @Dreaming1 thats the worst odds I’ve ever heard of, and from a pack I would have had such high hopes for. One thing I can say is I would think your odds of that one being an absolute GEM are very very good . Let’s hope so


In full disclosure, I popped a single seed for summer 2020 and had no issues. Got a male. So 5 popped and 2 even survived me being involved.


----------



## Tomkno (Nov 12, 2021)

Dropped six snuggle funk, two wouldn't germ, two had balls, and I have my fingers crossed for the last two.


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 12, 2021)

Tomkno said:


> Dropped six snuggle funk, two wouldn't germ, two had balls, and I have my fingers crossed for the last two.


thats really surprising on the germ rate considering that pack is brand new this year.


----------



## Tomkno (Nov 12, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> thats really surprising on the germ rate considering that pack is brand new this year.


Yeah I wasn't very happy about that, never had an issue before but I guess they were duds. One was a mutant runt which I was kinda excited about but it wasn't in the cards after it showed balls.


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 12, 2021)

Day 6 of flower, everything is really growing fast now, i'm so happy with myself right now haha, in the middle of the picture is a dragon's blood


old soul #6 that was yellowing and purple is 95% back to great, it grew a lot overnight. i realize i watered too much at once, and had a lot of run off, multiple times, but only on this plant... i guess that strips the soil duh... now it's got feeder roots in the top dress and it's happy, those roots grew in like 4 days, sucks this is one of my smallest plant it was the rankest one, the stem rub now is extreme sour


old soul #7 peanut butter/pine (or lime?) pheno slow vegger, the plant it's a clone of grew small

this is the plant old soul #7 is a clone of, look at the bud density compared to the other old souls in the photo


----------



## CrunchBerries (Nov 13, 2021)

Fought off spider mites and other assorted critters on my last grow and I’m back crispy and clean. Thank you to @Nube for the IPM recipe and help! This is day two of flip:
Sunshine Queen in 5 gals of BaS 3.0

Sunshine Queen on left and Orange Wookie x 88g13 on right in probiotic sips.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 13, 2021)

Heads up, not sure if it has already been posted here, but word is a drop is coming up, and it's said to include packs from the new sativa based medicine mountain line. Along with metal haze repro and some amazing freebies.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 13, 2021)

SFnone said:


> Heads up, not sure if it has already been posted here, but word is a drop is coming up, and it's said to include packs from the new sativa based medicine mountain line. Along with metal haze repro and some amazing freebies.


I better round up my coins. I'm flipping furniture now hahaaa!
Edit: I've got the stickers, now time to see the packs.


----------



## Growinbuds88 (Nov 13, 2021)

Hi all! Long time lurker here. I'd like some info in outdoor finish times on some strains I currently have. I'm looking for what finishes the first week of Oct. With very strong potency. Here's what I got: SSDD, Hashplant 4, Heavenly Hashplant, Mt Temple, Starflight Guava, Soul Mate, Uplift, Terpanado, The Fuzz, Chem1 x SSDD, Black Raspberry, Forest Queen, Babylon Buster, Soul Food, Lazy Lightening, Super Silver Hashplant, Pinball Wizard, Babylon Buster, Sunshine 4, Orange Wookie, Blue Sunshine, I keep reading about Hazemans 88G13HP having a mid October finish. I'm not sure about NDNguys version. Two years ago we had a snow storm Oct 20. This year it was in the 60s Oct 22. Typically the 1rst week of Oct is time to pull em. Thanks in advance!

GB88


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 14, 2021)

Growinbuds88 said:


> Hi all! Long time lurker here. I'd like some info in outdoor finish times on some strains I currently have. I'm looking for what finishes the first week of Oct. With very strong potency. Here's what I got: SSDD, Hashplant 4, Heavenly Hashplant, Mt Temple, Starflight Guava, Soul Mate, Uplift, Terpanado, The Fuzz, Chem1 x SSDD, Black Raspberry, Forest Queen, Babylon Buster, Soul Food, Lazy Lightening, Super Silver Hashplant, Pinball Wizard, Babylon Buster, Sunshine 4, Orange Wookie, Blue Sunshine, I keep reading about Hazemans 88G13HP having a mid October finish. I'm not sure about NDNguys version. Two years ago we had a snow storm Oct 20. This year it was in the 60s Oct 22. Typically the 1rst week of Oct is time to pull em. Thanks in advance!
> 
> GB88


I thought Hazeman's 88g13hp came from NDNguy? I feel like I'm going to learn something again. I love this place!
  
Quite a nice collection. No idea on answering your question, but you're bound to get some people who do.
Side note: I vote for f2'ing Blue Sunshine, Mt Temple, and Orange Wookie!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2021)

First freeze here at 36* North was yesterday morning.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Nov 14, 2021)

NDN gave g13/HP out freely to a few heads, one being to motarebel (who was working with hazeman at the time). Hazeman acquired the line from motarebel.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 14, 2021)

hillbill said:


> First freeze here at 36* North was yesterday morning.


42° North...current view outdoors.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2021)

That scene is why I moved from 44* North.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 14, 2021)

hillbill said:


> That scene is why I moved from 45* North.


I could not live where there aren't 4 distinct seasons. I love them all.
Edit: If anything, further north works for me.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2021)

At 44* North there are 4 distinct seasons but some are just more distinct. Went camping/fishing in mid June one year and it froze every night.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 14, 2021)

hillbill said:


> At 44* North there are 4 distinct seasons but some are just more distinct. Went camping/fishing in mid June one year and it froze every night.


I get that. Vacationed every summer in Canada near Sudbury, and it could still get damned cold at night even in July.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 14, 2021)

Bodhi question: How long has it been since Bodhi worked with the Sour Diesel male? Digging for other intel, I came acrossed Crystal Trident (Afgoo x Sour Diesel), and a few other new ones to me, fathered by the SD.
Thanks


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 14, 2021)

Strains from Bodhi Seeds


Cannabis strains from the seed company Bodhi Seeds. Photos, genetics, availbility, and more.




www.cannabisreports.com




Lots of stuff I've never heard of. Given the size of a testers list I saw here a while back, I have say I underestimated how far off seedfinder is at being complete. I know some testers never make it to market. Even so, he's running far bigger numbers than I imagined.


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 14, 2021)

hillbill said:


> First freeze here at 36* North was yesterday morning.


damn i think it was 84 here in los angeles yesterday


----------



## gfigs911 (Nov 14, 2021)

Field trip day 55. Taking her to 70.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Nov 14, 2021)

Growinbuds88 said:


> Hi all! Long time lurker here. I'd like some info in outdoor finish times on some strains I currently have. I'm looking for what finishes the first week of Oct. With very strong potency. Here's what I got: SSDD, Hashplant 4, Heavenly Hashplant, Mt Temple, Starflight Guava, Soul Mate, Uplift, Terpanado, The Fuzz, Chem1 x SSDD, Black Raspberry, Forest Queen, Babylon Buster, Soul Food, Lazy Lightening, Super Silver Hashplant, Pinball Wizard, Babylon Buster, Sunshine 4, Orange Wookie, Blue Sunshine, I keep reading about Hazemans 88G13HP having a mid October finish. I'm not sure about NDNguys version. Two years ago we had a snow storm Oct 20. This year it was in the 60s Oct 22. Typically the 1rst week of Oct is time to pull em. Thanks in advance!
> 
> GB88


I live in a cold microclimate in the mountains, it's very rare for me to get a plant to finish by the first week of October. But, most strains can handle frost fairly well. If you can cover them, the snow is no big deal.

Everybody talks about Bohdi's 88g13HP crosses being early finishers but, for me growing outside at just south of 40 degrees Lat, Wookie crosses usually have ended up finishing before the 88g13HP crosses I've grown. I have had success with Sunshine 4 finishing up early also.


----------



## Growinbuds88 (Nov 14, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I thought Hazeman's 88g13hp came from NDNguy? I feel like I'm going to learn something again. I love this place!
> 
> Quite a nice collection. No idea on answering your question, but you're bound to get some people who do.
> Side note: I vote for f2'ing Blue Sunshine, Mt Temple, and Orange Wookie!


Thanks for the side note. I'll keep that in mind when I pop those packs.

GB88


----------



## Growinbuds88 (Nov 14, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> I live in a cold microclimate in the mountains, it's very rare for me to get a plant to finish by the first week of October. But, most strains can handle frost fairly well. If you can cover them, the snow is no big deal.
> 
> Everybody talks about Bohdi's 88g13HP crosses being early finishers but, for me growing outside at just south of 40 degrees Lat, Wookie crosses usually have ended up finishing before the 88g13HP crosses I've grown. I have had success with Sunshine 4 finishing up early also.


Thanks for the info. I'll look at my Wookie crosses. I'm at 41 degrees north. It gets rainy in October. Mold is an issue as well.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Nov 15, 2021)

Growinbuds88 said:


> It gets rainy in October. Mold is an issue as well.


Ah, gotcha. Mold isn't a very big issue where I'm at, so I can't really speak from experience when it comes to mold resistance.


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Nov 15, 2021)

I just got smart move can’t wait to get heady'!!!!


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Nov 15, 2021)

copkilller said:


> DAMN that makes me wana get a pack, beautiful looking buds man


Just do it


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Nov 15, 2021)

hillbill said:


> For my own purpose, I focus some on simplicity of ancestry. Also try to stay away from hermie likely ancestry. OMG is just Afghan for a father also. Done a couple of crosses here. I do run under 50% female often with Bodhi and other multi polyhybreeds.


can you tell me whats in the omg?


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 15, 2021)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> can you tell me whats in the omg?


OMG= Old Mother Ghani. A vintage Affy I believe is pure. I'm not sure of it's original region within Afghan borders though.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Nov 15, 2021)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> can you tell me whats in the omg?


The search function works really well on this forum. You can even search within a specific thread. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/post-14018732


----------



## hillbill (Nov 16, 2021)

Black Pepper now and Citrus on Pinball Wizard at 56 days. Spicy or Incense, lots of nice smells that really stink like volatile chemicals when messed with. 4 sided buds that are dense and more on the longish side. Excellent for LST and they are average or bigger. Wookie loud! You can see the Haze in these!


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 16, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Black Pepper now and Citrus on Pinball Wizard at 56 days. Spicy or Incense, lots of nice smells that really stink like volatile chemicals when messed with. 4 sided buds that are dense and more on the longish side. Excellent for LST and they are average or bigger. Wookie loud! You can see the Haze in these!


Sounds good. I'm pumped for them. I'll finally be soaking a few Friday. Nearly a year without having any plants going, I'm more than ready.


----------



## Moka_Pot (Nov 16, 2021)

I've got a pinball wizard vegging along right now too. Excited to see what it turns into!


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 16, 2021)

Any word on the IG on what Medicne Mountain strain(s) are coming?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Nov 16, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Any word on the IG on what Medicne Mountain strain(s) are coming?


Info from OG, reportedly shared by one of the seed banks. Says Thanksgiving drop, but has pre-orders listed for these. 

Zap - oaxacan x vietnamese x thai (mm03)
Dutch Flowers Metal Haze F3 repro

Sativa/NLD freebies:
vietnamese 7 x nepali watermelon hashplant
lemon thai x kashmir
purple columbian x kashmir


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 16, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Info from OG, reportedly shared by one of the seed banks. Says Thanksgiving drop, but has pre-orders listed for these.
> 
> Zap - oaxacan x vietnamese x thai (mm03)
> Dutch Flowers Metal Haze F3 repro
> ...


I'll be having to buy a pack or two. Whatever I need to get that Vietnamese 7 x Nepali in my hands haha


----------



## SFnone (Nov 16, 2021)

I see breedersdirectseedco has the preorder, which is great considering the extreme traffic and common crashes on glg and jbc during drops, but the freebies aren't listed yet... what do you guys think, just mention it in the comments section at checkout?


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 16, 2021)

SFnone said:


> I see breedersdirectseedco has the preorder, which is great considering the extreme traffic and common crashes on glg and jbc during drops, but the freebies aren't listed yet... what do you guys think, just mention it in the comments section at checkout?


Maybe contact them through the site and ask. About wanting a specific freebie. They’ve replied to my questions typically w/in 3 days.

Edit. I just DM-ed you their email which might save time.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 17, 2021)

We will be giving out a newly tested Bad Dawg freebie with the new Bodhi/Medicne Mountain drop. 1- 5 pack with every pack paid for.
Star Chaser = Grape/gas

Check out this amazing video I made with promo.com!
https://promo.com/share/61946c1b53f9dc6835706e69?utm_source=old_share_page_share_dialogemail


----------



## OtisCampbell (Nov 17, 2021)

I guess the next question is are the freebies BOGO or buy two get one (which gives a inconvenient geometry).


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 17, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> I guess the next question is are the freebies BOGO or buy two get one (which gives a inconvenient geometry).


I'd offer a guess I feel is strong, in that it will be buy 2 get 1. Given the lengthy growth time for those lines, price may be higher than normal too.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 17, 2021)

Anyone know if the oaxacan in the Zap is from the oaxacan zipolite or a different one?


----------



## Tiflis (Nov 17, 2021)

seems like a Sativa lovers drop


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 17, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> seems like a Sativa lovers drop


This one is surely one of the most exciting ones I've seen. I, am one of those sativa lovers.


----------



## Zett66 (Nov 17, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> We will be giving out a newly tested Bad Dawg freebie with the new Bodhi/Medicne Mountain drop. 1- 5 pack with every pack paid for.
> Star Chaser = Grape/gas
> 
> Check out this amazing video I made with promo.com!
> ...


Omg that Metal Haze....RIGHT up my ally....i read up on it and it is exactly what I would want to work with...must resist...MUST RESIST!!! Too many seeds


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 17, 2021)

I really hope to see the Medicine Mountain line have regular restocks, rather than tiny one time releases. His reputation with his other works tells me this stuff should be unique and quality.
People in legal states are less worried about longer flower times now maybe? You can get all your indica and i/s hybrid cravings fixed at a store(if that's you) but its so rare at least where I've been in southern Michigan, to find any Quality 100% sativa in the stores.


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 17, 2021)

Was looking up metal haze. It says not recommended for people who suffer from anxiety in any sense. The rest of the day im thinking, "Will i have to refight the demons i thought i worked through after my last hit of a sativa?" I cannot wait for the grow reports.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 17, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> People in legal states are less worried about longer flower times now maybe?


I feel this. I only ducked into the trees a couple of times because of helicopters this summer. Being located near the nether regions of the states has me in a good spot for long season stuff. Outdoors is sooo nice. 
The snow lotus x mango lotus has me feeling good. Happy herb. Anyone have a terpene report on it or parents? Interested if limonene is responsible. I will be running a patch of f2 seeds next season. Thanks. 
And that drop. It all sounds magical and exotic and I wish I could have it all.


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 17, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> I don't even duck into the tree
> 
> I feel this. I only ducked into the trees a couple of times because of helicopters this summer. Being located near the nether regions of the states has me in a good spot for long season stuff. Outdoors is sooo nice.
> The snow lotus x mango lotus has me feeling good. Happy herb. Anyone have a terpene report on it or parents? Interested if limonene is responsible. I will be running a patch of f2 seeds next season. Thanks.
> And that drop. It all sounds magical and exotic and I wish I could have it all.


hey man i just grew and been smoking 2 mango lotus, one is really nice, it definetly smells like mangoes, like green mango peal, with a little mustyness, i don't know what terpenes make that up. i love the high of that one, like you said happy stuff, medium potency


----------



## SFnone (Nov 17, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Maybe contact them through the site and ask. About wanting a specific freebie. They’ve replied to my questions typically w/in 3 days.
> 
> Edit. I just DM-ed you their email which might save time.


Thank you for this... I wrote it in the notes then emailed them to confirm, and Michelle told me she already had it written down, so should be all good!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 18, 2021)

SFnone said:


> Thank you for this... I wrote it in the notes then emailed them to confirm, and Michelle told me she already had it written down, so should be all good!


Them, GLG, JBC and Headiegardens have always been easy to communicate with by email. To fulfill special requests (like delaying shipping, or certain freebie requests). These US seedbanks have much better customer service than i used to get from EU-based sellers.


----------



## Anthei$ (Nov 18, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> thats really surprising on the germ rate considering that pack is brand new this year.


bodhi says in his pot cast interview that he makes a lot of seeds at once and then tests it out slowly releasing the good stuff. he even admits that some seeds being released at the time of the interview were about 5-6 years old (2017).


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 18, 2021)

Anthei$ said:


> bodhi says in his pot cast interview that he makes a lot of seeds at once and then tests it out slowly releasing the good stuff. he even admits that some seeds being released at the time of the interview were about 5-6 years old (2017).


As many lines as I see on tester lists suggests that too. I have no idea how many grow locations are used, but I'd imagine at _least _one for every father plant he runs so as not to cross contaminate. I can't fathom how big an op it takes to be Bodhi, but that's some serious managment skills.


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 18, 2021)

day 12 flower; old soul #6 clone, this is my first time flowering clones indoor and using soil beds, everything is way simple and at this plant life stage i've never had better plants, the stem rub on this one is extreme sour with a rancid putridness ... i left 2 little cuttings out in my non-grow space and when i walked it i thought a skunk died in here

and now showing off my picture taking


----------



## sadboy92 (Nov 19, 2021)

Anthei$ said:


> bodhi says in his pot cast interview that he makes a lot of seeds at once and then tests it out slowly releasing the good stuff. he even admits that some seeds being released at the time of the interview were about 5-6 years old (2017).


just like those mountain temples


----------



## Tiflis (Nov 19, 2021)

Terpenado 

All 3 Bodhi plants (different strains) are bigger than others in the tent and branched out the most despite them being 12/12 from seed.


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Nov 19, 2021)

I NEED THAT METAL HAZE!


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 19, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> just like those mountain temples


yeah and they germinate overnight, for real never seen anything like it


----------



## JojoThug (Nov 19, 2021)

Who has seen the testers for the new drop?
Bodhitesters hashtag has been removed from IG


----------



## sadboy92 (Nov 19, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> Who has seen the testers for the new drop?
> Bodhitesters hashtag has been removed from IG


the only reason I'm on IG...to look at pictures of cannabis
#bodhiseeds gone
#bodhitesters gone


----------



## jp68 (Nov 19, 2021)

Have a feeling he has dedicated testers that wont run off with the goods nowadays


----------



## sadboy92 (Nov 19, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Have a feeling he has dedicated testers that wont run off with the goods nowadays


is breeding with a tester a no-no? saw someone selling progeny of one of his unreleased testers on a popular seed exchange site


----------



## Boosky (Nov 19, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> yeah and they germinate overnight, for real never seen anything like it


My seeds came in beasters. Fast growth and super sativa effects for me with a 70-77 day chop. Don't know exact date but somewhere around there as I had a couple and one went a little further than the other if I remember correctly. Not that long ago actually so if seeds are cared for they will stay viable for a very long time. Probably need to plant the rest so they don't go to waste but it isn't my favorite so we will see. Right now puffing on 3 phenos of Black Triangle and a Hollyweed. Very relaxing evening with those on board. Have narrowed it down to 1 pheno of Black Triangle to keep but am going to grow #2 again just to make sure but #3 is composting. #3 has great flavor but is viney with a miniscule yield so it's got to go. #1is stout with rock hard nugs all the way to the bottom. Clones of #1 and #2 are going into flower tomorrow so we will see after this round if they stick around. Want to keep one mom around just so I keep up my cloning skills but will always be on the lookout to replace her if something better comes along and with Bodhi the probability of her getting replaced is high. I've had better ones than this before with Hashplant 4 and Cobra Lips. Alright, I think I've done my monthly blabbing. Sorry for ranting. Just really high after tasting those four!


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Nov 19, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> the only reason I'm on IG...to look at pictures of cannabis
> #bodhiseeds gone
> #bodhitesters gone


@plantmoreseeds


----------



## Funkentelechy (Nov 20, 2021)

OMG 4, grown outdoor, organic, no-till. I grew two of these, both grew fairly short with a classic branchy Indica Christmas tree structure. Chunky huge buds! These plants were mostly bud. One of the two reeked, if you bumped up against it, it smelled like you stepped in dog shit. The other was a little more bland but still smelled good.
The taste is very good on the strong smelling plant, although not as crazy strong as the smell. The taste reminds me of butter with a touch of caraway.
The high is amazing, like really good. It's very potent but more than potency the quality of the high is excellent. It feels warm and fuzzy like being wrapped in a fluffy blanket or sleeping in a pile of baby ducks.

The one negative that I would add is that clipping it was a nightmare, one of the worst that I can remember. There are tons of tiny leaves deep in between the calyxes and the buds are not very dense.
But the high is excellent, the flavor is great and the yield was good also.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Nov 20, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> View attachment 5032150View attachment 5032151View attachment 5032152
> 
> OMG 4, grown outdoor, organic, no-till. I grew two of these, both grew fairly short with a classic branchy Indica Christmas tree structure. Chunky huge buds! These plants were mostly bud. One of the two reeked, if you bumped up against it, it smelled like you stepped in dog shit. The other was a little more bland but still smelled good.
> The taste is very good on the strong smelling plant, although not as crazy strong as the smell. The taste reminds me of butter with a touch of caraway.
> ...


wow those are thick!


----------



## Senokai (Nov 20, 2021)

More Cowbell - (OGKB Remix) This particular stain is very impressive. Pictured is the better of two phenos (tighter bud structure and greater frost coverage). Of the three females I have seen each have been unique and the bud structure is on point. Terps of tire rubber that blend into a citrus of some kind of the backend of the nose.


----------



## rmzrmz (Nov 20, 2021)

I tried the Sun Ra (SFV x Wookie)
chemy gas OG but with something special lavender subtle,
excellent indica hybrid effect, long-lasting for all day,
the wookie male hibrids have been of my favorite lines from bodhi,
i hope make space/time for try other 
,


----------



## Tiflis (Nov 21, 2021)

If anyone has been looking for Blue Sunshine, Multiverse seems to have some


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 21, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> I tried the Sun Ra (SFV x Wookie)
> chemy gas OG but with something special lavender subtle,
> excellent indica hybrid effect, long-lasting for all day.


I just tried some of my bro's sun ra, yesterday. This is spot on for us too. Heavy svf with little something extra on the backend from the wookie. Great high.
We love it. Exactly what we were looking for from the very first female.

Edit to add @Bubby'sndalab pics.


Yeah, we went ahead and bought another pack last night.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Nov 21, 2021)

cut of mothers milk from original release. Pheno has some glue smells mixed in. This was the last run with her. Going to hunt through all the homebrew crosses and compare to the milk men I have.


----------



## poonoodle (Nov 21, 2021)

I picked up some of that with my Cannacheese order from them. Prices are high, but couldn’t find Blue Sunshine anywhere else. They also had Black Triangle too if anyone is looking for that still.


Tiflis said:


> If anyone has been looking for Blue Sunshine, Multiverse seems to have some


----------



## OtisCampbell (Nov 21, 2021)

Any idea what purpose Sproutways serves? I can’t find anything solid in their “About us”…



poonoodle said:


> I picked up some of that with my Cannacheese order from them. Prices are high, but couldn’t find Blue Sunshine anywhere else. They also had Black Triangle too if anyone is looking for that still.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 21, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> Any idea what purpose Sproutways serves? I can’t find anything solid in their “About us”…








METRC Compliant - Sproutways







sproutways.com


----------



## poonoodle (Nov 21, 2021)

I read their website and couldn’t figure it out. But I’m getting that they are a middleman for some states that have stricter rules. Doesn’t apply to me so I usually get mine elsewhere. But multiverse is fantastic and I wanted to support them for offering Bodhi so I picked up a couple 5 packs so my wallet didn’t hurt too much.


OtisCampbell said:


> Any idea what purpose Sproutways serves? I can’t find anything solid in their “About us”…


----------



## OtisCampbell (Nov 21, 2021)

It’s just that it’s unconventional for a vendor (Multiverse) to vend another ostensibly vendor’s repackaged (?) seeds (Sproutways) from breeders that typically sell sealed packs (Snowhigh the exception).

Thanks for the link but it still leaves questions in my mind.



mawasmada said:


> METRC Compliant - Sproutways
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 21, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> It’s just that it’s unconventional for a vendor (Multiverse) to vend another ostensibly vendor’s repackaged (?) seeds (Sproutways) from breeders that typically sell sealed packs (Snowhigh the exception).
> 
> Thanks for the link but it still leaves questions in my mind.


I thought the same thing when I checked out Multiverse.


----------



## poonoodle (Nov 21, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> It’s just that it’s unconventional for a vendor (Multiverse) to vend another ostensibly vendor’s repackaged (?) seeds (Sproutways) from breeders that typically sell sealed packs (Snowhigh the exception).
> 
> Thanks for the link but it still leaves questions in my mind.


I totally get it. Just sounds like a round a bout way to get them. Being an official Bodhi seller prob has a price tag that multiverse can’t afford yet. But that’s just me speculating.


----------



## SimpleBox (Nov 21, 2021)

Anyone with experience with both 88g13hp and wookie crosses and also using salts for nutes notice if wookie tends to be a heavier feeder than 88g13hp?
thanks


----------



## hillbill (Nov 21, 2021)

Glad to have made some F2s from Sun Ra. Glad to have a few F1s also


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 21, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> Anyone with experience with both 88g13hp and wookie crosses and also using salts for nutes notice if wookie tends to be a heavier feeder than 88g13hp?
> thanks


as far as i know, the 88g13hp crosses are hungry, thirsty, big stems, tall, with big leaves


----------



## Growinbuds88 (Nov 22, 2021)

Boosky said:


> My seeds came in beasters. Fast growth and super sativa effects for me with a 70-77 day chop. Don't know exact date but somewhere around there as I had a couple and one went a little further than the other if I remember correctly. Not that long ago actually so if seeds are cared for they will stay viable for a very long time. Probably need to plant the rest so they don't go to waste but it isn't my favorite so we will see. Right now puffing on 3 phenos of Black Triangle and a Hollyweed. Very relaxing evening with those on board. Have narrowed it down to 1 pheno of Black Triangle to keep but am going to grow #2 again just to make sure but #3 is composting. #3 has great flavor but is viney with a miniscule yield so it's got to go. #1is stout with rock hard nugs all the way to the bottom. Clones of #1 and #2 are going into flower tomorrow so we will see after this round if they stick around. Want to keep one mom around just so I keep up my cloning skills but will always be on the lookout to replace her if something better comes along and with Bodhi the probability of her getting replaced is high. I've had better ones than this before with Hashplant 4 and Cobra Lips. Alright, I think I've done my monthly blabbing. Sorry for ranting. Just really high after tasting those four!


How did Hashplant 4 go for ya? I have 2 packs of it going in veg now. Looking for a mother plant. I would think it will be pretty strong stuff. Right now they are nice and dark green. Some phenos are branchy with tight internodes and others are the opposite. All are a nice dark green.


----------



## YardG (Nov 22, 2021)

Glad to see people saying nice things about Sun Ra as I ended up with 2 freebie packs on my last most recent order (Can't stop won't stop).


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 22, 2021)

Strawberry Headband day 45 from flip 


Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Nov 22, 2021)

Sun Ra in the Arizer Air right now, gettin shit done and havin some fun!


----------



## Hayagriva (Nov 22, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> Anyone with experience with both 88g13hp and wookie crosses and also using salts for nutes notice if wookie tends to be a heavier feeder than 88g13hp?
> thanks


Pinball wizards are the hungriest babes in the garden atm, I am using salts too, and I guess I didnt start to feed strong enough early on because I had a zinc(?) deficiency which I had only seen in pictures before, left me scratching my head.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Nov 22, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Sun Ra in the Arizer Air right now, gettin shit done and havin some fun!


You are like the Dr. Seuss of RIU. I still have the “Worms need grit. Azomite and Greensand is what they git.” ringing in my head. Ha!


----------



## sadboy92 (Nov 22, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> It’s just that it’s unconventional for a vendor (Multiverse) to vend another ostensibly vendor’s repackaged (?) seeds (Sproutways) from breeders that typically sell sealed packs (Snowhigh the exception).
> 
> Thanks for the link but it still leaves questions in my mind.


I saw that, which is why I asked about Sproutways a few pages back. Strange to find bodhi's gear in 5/10-packs.


----------



## sadboy92 (Nov 22, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> I picked up some of that with my Cannacheese order from them. Prices are high, but couldn’t find Blue Sunshine anywhere else. They also had Black Triangle too if anyone is looking for that still.


Please let us know what bodhi's gear looks like from Sproutways via Multiverse!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Nov 22, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> Any idea what purpose Sproutways serves? I can’t find anything solid in their “About us”…


Sproutwise has positioned themselves as a METRC licensed middleman for those growers who need to be able to prove they abide within METRC rules and regulations. Sproutwise heavily markets themselves to dispensaries that want to sell seeds from legit breeders, but need a METRC licensed path to obtain the seeds.

Not sure Multiverse’s reason for using Sproutwise versus directly buying from Bodhi, but like others guessed, it may be a financial reason or maybe he either didn’t know how to link up with Bodhi directly…or possibly Bodhi referred Multiverse to Sproutways due to being newer and relatively unestablished as a seed bank.


----------



## poonoodle (Nov 22, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Sproutwise has positioned themselves as a METRC licensed middleman for those growers who need to be able to prove they abide within METRC rules and regulations. Sproutwise heavily markets themselves to dispensaries that want to sell seeds from legit breeders, but need a METRC licensed path to obtain the seeds.
> 
> Not sure Multiverse’s reason for using Sproutwise versus directly buying from Bodhi, but like others guessed, it may be a financial reason or maybe he either didn’t know how to link up with Bodhi directly…or possibly Bodhi referred Multiverse to Sproutways due to being newer and relatively unestablished as a seed bank.


Paul from multiverse posted on Reddit a few weeks ago asking if anyone had any contact info for a few different breeders and Bodhi was one of them. Maybe it’s the only way he can sell Bodhi.


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 22, 2021)

Heres one for the preservationists. If you have preserved the deep chunk x malawi gold please hit me up on dm. I have questions on the smoke and overall results of this cross.


----------



## gfigs911 (Nov 23, 2021)

Checking in with field trips again...

I haven't really updated on the twin seedlings...not really seedlings anymore lol. This one I've been calling #1 because it was the bigger faster seedling...this is the one I posted last week. She's on day 64. 
Was gunna take to 69-70 but I don't think she's quite ready yet. 

Then this one is the twin. It was way smaller, hardly survived but she did. She was also the only girl I could get to clone, and I have 2 in veg tent already. Keeping them on cruise control for a bit until I see what I have. 



Smaller to medium buds at best. Crazy frost. Probably smell good but I can't smell very good. 

I've done a little reading regarding the twin seedlings and how whether they are the same or not. I've even read that one of them would be genetically the same as the mother but I am a skeptic there. Most reading I'd found says more likely they will just be siblings like 2 separate seeds. So far that seems to be the case. Anyone with any input there?


..I didn't start getting the nice fall colors until I hit about 62f at night. Lately I've been getting high 50s. Girls don't seem to mind so far..


Later!!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 24, 2021)

gfigs911 said:


> Checking in with field trips again...
> 
> I haven't really updated on the twin seedlings...not really seedlings anymore lol. This one I've been calling #1 because it was the bigger faster seedling...this is the one I posted last week. She's on day 64.
> Was gunna take to 69-70 but I don't think she's quite ready yet. View attachment 5034146
> ...


lovely


----------



## Boosky (Nov 24, 2021)

Growinbuds88 said:


> How did Hashplant 4 go for ya? I have 2 packs of it going in veg now. Looking for a mother plant. I would think it will be pretty strong stuff. Right now they are nice and dark green. Some phenos are branchy with tight internodes and others are the opposite. All are a nice dark green.


Hashplant 4 is a favorite of the wife and I. So much so that I bought extras of it. All phenos we have had so far were awesome, you will love it as long as you like Chemmy, gassy, potent as all get out buds. Didn’t matter if it was tall, short, bushy or easy to trim, they all have been DANK! Looking forward to seeing what you get out of them. Good luck!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 24, 2021)

From 5 min. ago from the riu thread called “Great Lakes Genetics ?”





Great Lakes Genetics ?


Black Friday has arrived at Great Lakes !!! ⬛ Amazing prices - Amazing freebies Check out our Special Promo page for details #GreatLakesGenetics #Bad_Dawg_Genetics



www.rollitup.org





Bodhi sativa drop is delayed. ;o( 
screenshot:


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Nov 24, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> From 5 min. ago from the riu thread called “Great Lakes Genetics ?”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn now we’re not gonna get the deals of the Black Friday to go with the drop, this sucks


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 25, 2021)

Boosky said:


> Hashplant 4 is a favorite of the wife and I. So much so that I bought extras of it. All phenos we have had so far were awesome, you will love it as long as you like Chemmy, gassy, potent as all get out buds. Didn’t matter if it was tall, short, bushy or easy to trim, they all have been DANK! Looking forward to seeing what you get out of them. Good luck!


Hashplant 4 is now on my long list of stuff i have to grow


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 25, 2021)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> Damn now we’re not gonna get the deals of the Black Friday to go with the drop, this sucks


No one said it was canceled. We have all had to wait on the mail before. LOL

Just a heads up. It looks like we will have our Bodhi Medicine Mountain,Sativa Research Center Drop tomorrow as soon as the mail runs.
It is not at my post office but it is less than 7 miles from my house. Fingers crossed we will drop them tomorrow after noon. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving y’all! May your turkeys be moist, your herbs be plentiful and your cranberry ribbed.


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 25, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> No one said it was canceled. We have all had to wait on the mail before. LOL
> 
> Just a heads up. It looks like we will have our Bodhi Medicine Mountain,Sativa Research Center Drop tomorrow as soon as the mail runs.
> It is not at my post office but it is less than 7 miles from my house. Fingers crossed we will drop them tomorrow after noon. Sorry for the delay.
> ...


cool artwork... very cool


----------



## Snoopy808 (Nov 25, 2021)

This year I finally ran Bodhis Nigerian landrace in dep. Took 2 years to find and test for a good clone. Skunky! A tote of this bucked smells like roadkill skunk. Great taste, more asphalty sulfury than skunky. Good washer too, 8-12% yeild in roz. Not very powdery mildew resistant, so great for summertime deps.


----------



## k0rps (Nov 25, 2021)

Greetings Bodhi Fam!
Wanted to share a picture update of the Vietnamese x Afghan, a clone from the original test seeds. 

The Veitnamese #7 puts out some amazing results. She provides strong, sticky, abundant flowers outdoors. Inside she produces too, just have been getting foxtails. Still smokes good but not as strong as the sungrown.

Here are some top colas from a small plant grown outdoors.

W/ flash

Happy Danksgiving everyone! Wishing you all a safe, healthy & grateful day- today and every day.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 25, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> No one said it was canceled. We have all had to wait on the mail before. LOL
> 
> Just a heads up. It looks like we will have our Bodhi Medicine Mountain,Sativa Research Center Drop tomorrow as soon as the mail runs.
> It is not at my post office but it is less than 7 miles from my house. Fingers crossed we will drop them tomorrow after noon. Sorry for the delay.
> ...


It's that last fuckin mile that kills ya lol


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 26, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> It's that last fuckin mile that kills ya lol


* Mailman says Medicine **Mountain** is out for delivery. We will drop it as soon as it arrives. Thanks DB*


----------



## hillbill (Nov 26, 2021)

2 Pinball Wizards down at 66 days. Both on plus sid3 of average size and plenty of branches to train. Very sticky and sweet spice and complex smells today. Lots of well formed trykes that are on long stems. Leaves are narrow and both were dropping yellow leaves going up the bud. Some purple on the bigger one. Big Squamish buds on one and the other's buds more slender. 80% cloudy, 20 amber.
Been fun to grow with LST and harsher training. These plants like and need more N than most in early flower. Will report on effect next month.

Just up potted 5 Guava Wookie in veg. All have wide leaves and each a little bigger than the other until the biggest is twice the size of the smallest. Seem to be healthy, one is a twisted mutant I will ride with for a while yet.

Space Monkey f2 in the Vapor Genie Aluminum has me grinning!


----------



## keiserrott (Nov 26, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> * Mailman says Medicine **Mountain** is out for delivery. We will drop it as soon as it arrives. Thanks DB*


I sleep in one day...and it appears it was the wrong day


----------



## Tiflis (Nov 26, 2021)

hillbill said:


> These plants like and need more N than most in early flower.


Indeed they do, mine caught me off guard.. wasn't expecting yellowing so early


----------



## TopShelftrees (Nov 26, 2021)

stoked for these goodies! GLG just keeps getting more and more absolute goodness! No need to shop anywhere else anymore. Salute


----------



## TopShelftrees (Nov 26, 2021)

gfigs911 said:


> Field trip day 55. Taking her to 70. View attachment 5028582


Absolutely gorgeous, this one has been on my radar for a little while, definitely moved up the list now. Awesome @gfigs911


----------



## hillbill (Nov 26, 2021)

Add fuel and Cedar to strong smells of Pinball Wizards I chopped this morning, turning room scrubber on now!


----------



## OtisCampbell (Nov 26, 2021)

Medicine Mountain drop is up at GLG


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 26, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> Medicine Mountain drop is up at GLG


Where I don't see them?


----------



## Tiflis (Nov 26, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> Medicine Mountain drop is up at GLG


Thank you for posting this


----------



## OtisCampbell (Nov 26, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Where I don't see them?


search for zap or metal haze


----------



## YardG (Nov 26, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Where I don't see them?


Did you click on New Arrivals? Still up just now.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 26, 2021)

They don't show up on new arrivals but i did search and found Zap and Metal Haze...what else is coming on this drop?


----------



## YardG (Nov 26, 2021)

AFAIK that's it for today? I haven't seen any talk of more things coming today here or on OG or IG (always possible there was a restock that went unmentioned).


----------



## keiserrott (Nov 26, 2021)

Bam!
I got lucky and was able to purchase both Zap and Metal Haze, Stoked!!!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 26, 2021)

So strange they still don't show up in new arrivals on my laptop or phone but I snagged couple packs of both. Thanks fer da help!


----------



## Tiflis (Nov 26, 2021)

Zap says its M003, what Medicine Mountain strains were the 001 and 002?


----------



## CWF (Nov 26, 2021)

Guess I missed the Zap. Doesn't come up searching ... oh well. I have too many seeds anyway, but was looking to expand my sativa collection.


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 26, 2021)

Metal haze sold out fast. Headies gardens is preordering them he drops them tomorrow. JBC drops them tomorrow as well. I got a pack of both on preorder with headies gardens. Hit him up he may still have some.


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 26, 2021)

Christmas came early. Running the viet x watermelon hp first for sure


If anyone wants the metal haze and misses out direct, let me know. I don’t need any profit out of it, just had to get both for the freebie I wanted


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Nov 26, 2021)

Wow all that new bodhi sativa went fast huh. Scalpers on seed banks now? Great


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Nov 26, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Christmas came early. Running the viet x watermelon hp first for sure
> 
> View attachment 5035830
> If anyone wants the metal haze and misses out direct, let me know. I don’t need any profit out of it, just had to get both for the freebie I wanted


dam i was trying to get that zap so hard


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 26, 2021)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> dam i was trying to get that zap so hard


keep an eye out for the JBC drop.


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Nov 26, 2021)

Thegermling said:


> Metal haze sold out fast. Headies gardens is preordering them he drops them tomorrow. JBC drops them tomorrow as well. I got a pack of both on preorder with headies gardens. Hit him up he may still have some.


what the link to headies gardens


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Nov 26, 2021)

So Im on great lake genetics, had zap in my cart I’m picking out the freebie and then it says they were all sold out And the metal haze freebie by itself is straight UP whack compared to the zap combo. So what the hell... why did it sell out while it was already in my cart while I was picking my freebie that you can only choose when you have both strains in your cart... sucks man. then on top of that i add another pack of bodhi to compensate the loss and score one of the above mentioned freebies and the buy 2 get one free of bodhi is gone now so... wtf


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 26, 2021)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> So I had zap in my cart I’m picking out the freebie and then it says they were all sold out And the metal haze freebie by itself is straight UP whack compared to the zap combo.so what the hell why did it sell out while it was already in my cart while I was picking my freebie sucks man. then on top of that i add another pack of bodhi to compensate the loss and score one of the above mentioned freebies and the buy 2 get one free of bodhi is gone now so wtf


Yeah that’s how most seed banks operate. To get your stuff reserved you have to get your order number fast. Hit him up at his email.ask for a link to his discord too. I don’t want to post it here.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 26, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> keep an eye out for the JBC drop.


Yeah there will almost certainly be a chance for second bite of the apple.


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Nov 26, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Yeah there will almost certainly be a chance for second bite of the apple.


damn im gonna be on that like hippies on a nitrous tank


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 26, 2021)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> So Im on great lake genetics, had zap in my cart I’m picking out the freebie and then it says they were all sold out And the metal haze freebie by itself is straight UP whack compared to the zap combo. So what the hell... why did it sell out while it was already in my cart while I was picking my freebie that you can only choose when you have both strains in your cart... sucks man. then on top of that i add another pack of bodhi to compensate the loss and score one of the above mentioned freebies and the buy 2 get one free of bodhi is gone now so... wtf


I learned that lesson the hard way on a previous drop. In fact I pulled the trigger so fast today I forgot to pick my freebies. Fortunately I realized my mistake and emailed Jeff who added a couple of the Lemon Kashmir to my order. Those wouldn't have been the ones that I picked but I think that was all that was left...happy to have them.

As mentioned before keep an eye out for a similar drop from JBC.


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Nov 26, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I learned that lesson the hard way on a previous drop. In fact I pulled the trigger so fast today I forgot to pick my freebies. Fortunately I realized my mistake and emailed Jeff who added a couple of the Lemon Kashmir to my order. Those wouldn't have been the ones that I picked but I think that was all that was left...happy to have them.
> 
> As mentioned before keep an eye out for a similar drop from JBC.


shit i wish i would have just skipped the freebies lost my fish lol


----------



## TopShelftrees (Nov 26, 2021)

@Lester moor pm sent my friend


----------



## TopShelftrees (Nov 26, 2021)

I missed out as well my friends, definitely need to expand the sativa collection and what better way than Bodhi. My mentor swears that metal haze is truly amazing !


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 26, 2021)

I bought 40 packs


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 26, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> I bought 40 packs


All 35+ of us customers who couldn’t get a pack hope you are kidding. 40 packs would be the definition of greedy. That doesn’t sound like you at all.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 26, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> All of us who couldn’t get a pack hope you are kidding. 40 packs would be the definition of greedy.


Dang brother, you are super polite.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 26, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Dang brother, you are super polite.


Only when “medicated”, lol.


Me, BEFORE and AFTER some Bodhi medication.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 26, 2021)

I played through the entire debacle. Guitar was super good though. I will try to by a single pack tomorrow. You read me right. I would never.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 26, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> I played through the entire debacle. Guitar was super good though. I will try to by a single pack tomorrow. You read me right. I would never.


I also played….. with the dog.


“Go on… take the ball, TAKE IT! I f*cking dare ya!”


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Nov 26, 2021)

Pupelle said:


> This is 100% false. You are misled.
> 
> Green Bodhi and Bodhi are actually good friends, they hang out in real life, and they also did an official collaboration as well.
> 
> It's up to other people to confuse them due to lack of attention to detail on what comes from who, and who says/does what... it's all easy stuff.





coolkid.02 said:


> cool story... I’ve hung out with Bodhi in real life too, and I consider him a good friend. Guess I rename myself “Plant more seeds Bodhi” and work with his genetics to show my “friendship”  .


Exactly. Pupelle AKA MassMedicalSeeds AKA Mike Schneider of FlatFace Boards, kindly go back to spamming IG with your Uber unique/special /one-of-a-kind/pseudo-hippy nonsense and stop defending Green Bodhi.


----------



## sadboy92 (Nov 26, 2021)

Thegermling said:


> Metal haze sold out fast. Headies gardens is preordering them he drops them tomorrow. JBC drops them tomorrow as well. I got a pack of both on preorder with headies gardens. Hit him up he may still have some.


how did you preorder?


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 26, 2021)

CherryLimeRicky43 said:


> Exactly. Pupelle AKA MassMedicalSeeds AKA Mike Schneider of FlatFace Boards, kindly go back to spamming IG with your Uber unique/special /one-of-a-kind/pseudo-hippy nonsense and stop defending Green Bodhi.


Welcome back @CherryLimeRicky43 . I (and others) were inspired to grow Time Bandit after seeing and reading your descriptive grow and smoke report in this thread. Your review was spot-on.

Also i got but haven’t grown yet Waking Dream (WiFi x SSDD), thanks to your review and pics.

Any other Bodhi strains you liked? Thanks!


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 26, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> how did you preorder?


I’ll dm you. I asked him to put me on his preorder list over at discord. He usually replies the same day but he said he’s taking thanksgiving and friday off but I’ll send you his email. Hopefully you catch him.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Nov 26, 2021)

Ns950641 said:


> Bout to pop some seeds and was wondering if anybody had a smoke/harvest report on either cherry queen or sky lotus (sky walker version) would love to see some pics


I wrote a review a long ways back, try using the search bar and look for my name along with sky lotus, should pop up. Highly recommended, shit was fire. The Skywalker pheno Was very much a Sour Kush-type flower, earthy sour diesel fumes with a sharp Dank skunkiness. Strong High.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Nov 26, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Welcome back @CherryLimeRicky43 . I (and others) were inspired to grow Time Bandit after seeing and reading your descriptive grow and smoke report in this thread. Your review was spot-on.
> 
> Also i got but haven’t grown yet Waking Dream (WiFi x SSDD), thanks to your review and pics.
> 
> Any other Bodhi strains you liked? Thanks!


Thanks for the love Bud Whisperer. That’s great to hear, I absolutely loved Time Bandit and the Waking Dream was wonderful too. I haven’t been able to grow anything recently so I’ve been MIA, but I managed to pop some Passionfruit HP, Axis x Snow Lotus, Dank Sinatra F2, WOMO (Mother’s Milk 31 x Wookie) and a few random bag seeds, so I should have something to post soon. The light I was using was a cheapo junk LED, little did I know I was robbing myself of yield (and probably quality too). I upgraded to a 1200W LED CoB so hopefully that will fix my newb mistakes. I love growing weed, it’s so fun and interesting. Seeing something grow from a tiny bean to a full sized flowering plant that reeks of exotic skunk/fruit/spices is so rewarding, and when you smoke it, it’s like “ahh yes, I know exactly what’s in this and how it was grown”. It’s the best feeling. Similar to growing your own food and then feeding yourself and your family with it, super rewarding.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Nov 26, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> View attachment 4975672
> If you were running two of these, which would you pick? Im leaning black triangle and black raspberry. But I would go DLA6 and blue dream too. Or om4 and soul axis... Damn space and time.


The Black Razz is terpy as fuck, some damn good tasting flower and great effects too. Not a huge yielder but worth is for flavor alone. Extreme OG Kush skunk with strong notes of sour berry yogurt and fruit loop funk. Ultra sticky too


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 26, 2021)

again with my old soul #6 clone haha, would you guys defoliate this? it's at day 19, it's got big thick giant leaves blocking a lot of the lowers, would it stress her to get rid of the huge leaves in the main tops? 
(the other plants have smaller leaves and are better trained, so it's not needed i don't think)


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Nov 26, 2021)

2seepictures said:


> Looks like some awesome varieties to get started with. I've only tried Space Monkey from that list and there are some very impressive phenos to be found. It should be pointed out that a carbon filter is highly recommended for any Wookie 15 cross (Space Monkey). Extreme smell, potency and trichome production. What other freebies did you choose other than Babylon Buster?
> 
> View attachment 4979069


Wow that looks incredible. I agree with you on the Wookie 15 male, it is ultra terp rich and LOUD.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Nov 26, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Old Soul no cure, eucalyptus pine mint, it's the "greenest" flavor ever
> View attachment 4983791


That looks amazing dude, well done! That OMG has a distinct bud structure, I’ve noticed it in a lot of the crosses. Let us know how she smoke after a couple weeks in the jar!


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 26, 2021)

CherryLimeRicky43 said:


> That looks amazing dude, well done! That OMG has a distinct bud structure, I’ve noticed it in a lot of the crosses. Let us know how she smoke after a couple weeks in the jar!


Thanks man, i'm more that happy to talk about it all day, 3ish months in grove bags (curing bags) i'm so happy with this strain, it's got strong piercing fresh pine-sol lemon cleaner flavor in the best phenos, totally my style, strong overwhelming sativa like high, the buds are big round and light, super strong smelling, my keeper that i'm rerunning has all of that + eucalyptus tiger balm, and a nice coffee skunk dankness to it. amazing, for a citrus flavor strain this has to be the best one i've had. i like the mountain temple because of all of that but this one is more flavorful and prettier easier to trim

i think i posted this on here 5 times haha


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 26, 2021)

Several Blk Raz, lone Blk Tri, a few astro snaps x (Blk tri/soul axis/blue ss mystery dads.) Grew a single raz and it had a strong scent and dripped resin. Had no idea what the smell was. It cured to a fruity black raspberry smell with a high end funk that I was unfamiliar with. The fruit smell appeared and matured in the jar. It surprised me one day. 
These aren't in flower yet and are already throwing loud scents when I brush them. Going to separate the males into a safe zone and collect pollen to F2 these selectively. I have too many seeds. Im trying to score another pack. And here I am doing it again. But, I love the payoff in the hunt, and I love the adventure along the way. Always saying a prayer when I spark up that first time. Never knowing what I'll get. 
Blessings all. I hope you hold the magic right now, or it's on the way. Peace!


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 27, 2021)

JBC drop is live boys. Got my metal haze!!


----------



## OtisCampbell (Nov 27, 2021)

lol - cheeky


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 27, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> lol - cheeky


Already sold out damn


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 27, 2021)

11 Zap still left


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 27, 2021)

Thegermling said:


> Already sold out damn


Not what I see.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 27, 2021)

These strains are moving quick not only because of buyers, but also Bodhi is to blame. Surely if it wasn't such a tiny release theey'd last a bit longer.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 27, 2021)

I'm just curious, but did anyone get the Vietnamese x Nepali Watermelon Hashplant freebie? Wanted that one real bad but whiffed even getting my GLG order in within 10 min of the drop.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Nov 27, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Zap says its M003, what Medicine Mountain strains were the 001 and 002?


I think MM002 was *Eden Transmission* (vintage Vietnamese #7 x angel wing pearl afghan) : "10 weeks flowering time, Exotic terps. Potent and long lasting high. Yields are high and bag appeal is on point. A next level ancient future F1 hybrid from Bodhi Seeds" as an exclusive single vendor drop.

Edit: Ooops - I see elsewhere Eden Transmission was Supernatural Selection 019. This makes sense as it’s not entirely sativa…


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 27, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> I'm just curious, but did anyone get the Vietnamese x Nepali Watermelon Hashplant freebie? Wanted that one real bad but whiffed even getting my GLG order in within 10 min of the drop.


I was lucky enough to get in on this one. I was logged in and ready when notice came. It cost me more than money though, I took a write-up at work for dropping everything to place my order. Ooops
My sympathy to those who missed it. Maybe we should all blow up avenues of communication with Bodhi for proper sized releases of these works. If Zap, and Metal Haze were dropped in the same quantities that his Wookie and HP crosses are, they wouldn't sell out in 10 minutes..imho


----------



## OtisCampbell (Nov 27, 2021)

I would bet Bodhi is doing the best he can to keep everyone happy and himself sane…


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 27, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> I would bet Bodhi is doing the best he can to keep everyone happy and himself sane…


I agree with you. I'm just saying it's _very _clearly an issue of supply and demand. There's an obvious demand for these strains, and the demand is not being met. I get bummed not just for me when I miss one, but for others too. 
If the strain passed testing, produce it and drop it like you mean it.


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Nov 27, 2021)

Thegermling said:


> JBC drop is live boys. Got my metal haze!!


Hell yeah I woke up late and still got my ZAP!


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Nov 27, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> These strains are moving quick not only because of buyers, but also Bodhi is to blame. Surely if it wasn't such a tiny release theey'd last a bit longer.


I think they move quick because who else dropping sativa blessings like this


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Nov 27, 2021)

Got MH and Zap!


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 27, 2021)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> I think they move quick because who else dropping sativa blessings like this


Very few. Hence the call for higher production to meet the demand.


----------



## SimpleBox (Nov 27, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> These strains are moving quick not only because of buyers, but also Bodhi is to blame. Surely if it wasn't such a tiny release theey'd last a bit longer.





mawasmada said:


> Maybe we should all blow up avenues of communication with Bodhi for proper sized releases of these works.


these are probably the worst posts ive read in this thread.
stop with the sympathy comments and look in the mirror to being part of the problem of them selling out to mostly resellers.
resellers absolutely read these threads. Don’t think you posting 10 times in multiple threads acting like you’d give a limb for them go unnoticed.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 27, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> these are probably the worst posts ive read in this thread.
> stop with the sympathy comments and look in the mirror to being part of the problem of them selling out to mostly resellers.
> resellers absolutely read these threads. Don’t think you posting 10 times in multiple threads acting like you’d give a limb for them go unnoticed.


I cheer for more with brotherly warmth from my heart, and I'm the problem eh? Your opinion of me has been noted. More than once. Now, I wont even notice it anymore.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 27, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> these are probably the worst posts ive read in this thread.
> stop with the sympathy comments and look in the mirror to being part of the problem of them selling out to mostly resellers.
> resellers absolutely read these threads. Don’t think you posting 10 times in multiple threads acting like you’d give a limb for them go unnoticed.


I'm not entirely sure I catch your drift here... are you suggesting that because @mawasmada posted that Bohdi should increase his runs on limited releases resellers are going to buy more? Cause... that doesn't make much sense. That's like suggesting not telling anyone you like the Rolling Stones so the scalpers will drop their prices. It would have no effect... theyre popular either way. The only way to reduce the resellers impact on these drops is to not buy from resellers. Or have the vendors have a limit on the number of packs sold per order, but I don't love that idea for a variety of reasons


----------



## SimpleBox (Nov 27, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> I'm not entirely sure I catch your drift here... are you suggesting that because @mawasmada posted that Bohdi should increase his runs on limited releases resellers are going to buy more? Cause... that doesn't make much sense. That's like suggesting not telling anyone you like the Rolling Stones so the scalpers will drop their prices. It would have no effect... theyre popular either way. The only way to reduce the resellers impact on these drops is to not buy from resellers. Or have the vendors have a limit on the number of packs sold per order, but I don't love that idea for a variety of reasons


thats not what I suggested.
guys like him hype everything limited up. Then crying about production numbers even though he got his because he cares so much about others. Lol
idk Bodhi but the guy seems like he got lots of life issues and this clown @mawasmada talking about it’s his fault and harassing the guy.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 27, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> thats not what I suggested.
> guys like him hype everything limited up. Then crying about production numbers even though he got his because he cares so much about others. Lol
> idk Bodhi but the guy seems like he got lots of life issues and this clown @mawasmada talking about it’s his fault and harassing the guy.


Word. I personally didn't see it as a suggestion to harass the guy. Letting a business know it's customers would like to see more of something is what I consider feedback (as a small business owner myself).

I do feel bad for the people who can't be online right at a drop and don't get a chance as well. It would be nice to see bigger production runs on some of these things. Personally, I'd rather see him make releases like this more broadly available than see 15 more g13hp crosses I don't care about. And from what the vendors I know tell me, they'd like the same. It's genuinely hard for them to move some of this stuff he makes in volume while these limited releases are so popular they create a rush on their resources and bandwidth.

And in the long run, the lack of availability is on Bohdi. It's not always by choice of course. Like with the Metal Haze he was only working with 5 females and 5 males total, which obviously will limit the amount of seeds produced. But if he announced an F4 was in the pipeline it would reduce the pressure on people to get in on this drop. But it may be intentional, hype is good for business. People often buy things they don't even want out of FOMO. I almost ordered the Zap from JBC today because it sold out so fast at GLG, not even because I wanted to grow it. Fortunately for my wallet I caught myself and was like, when the hell do you have time or space for a 14+ week sativa? You already have a bunch you'll never grow idiot lol.

And also, singling @mawasmada out for hyping these limited releases up seems oddly targeted. It's not like he's the only dude on the internet that loves Bohdi. These limited releases get hyped on every forum and Instagram relentlessly.

Anyways, that's my 2 cents, brought to you in overly verbose fashion by this Hippy Slayer I've been toking on. So it's also Bohdi's fault lol.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 27, 2021)

I get excited for the sativa stuff. I get excited about Bodhi's stuff. Sharing my excitement in a community of fellow Bodhi fans is causing friction, and that sucks!
It _was_ a call out to a business owner, that he has a market seeking more. My intent wasn't to bash the Wookie and HP dominated menu, only to balance it out more. 
We all grow for our own reasons.
If only we could all enjoy a dinner, drinks, smoke together...and hear and see each other.


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 27, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Word. I personally didn't see it as a suggestion to harass the guy. Letting a business know it's customers would like to see more of something is what I consider feedback (as a small business owner myself).
> 
> I do feel bad for the people who can't be online right at a drop and don't get a chance as well. It would be nice to see bigger production runs on some of these things. Personally, I'd rather see him make releases like this more broadly available than see 15 more g13hp crosses I don't care about. And from what the vendors I know tell me, they'd like the same. It's genuinely hard for them to move some of this stuff he makes in volume while these limited releases are so popular they create a rush on their resources and bandwidth.
> 
> ...


As a pig tail, the intention i get from Bodhi is he wants the community to release the next lineage of these works. He is able to start his next project.
Lets see some open pollinations and work of the lines. That way everyone who missed out will be able to share.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 27, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> As a pig tail, the intention i get from Bodhi is he wants the community to release the next lineage of these works. He is able to start his next project.
> Lets see some open pollinations and work of the lines. That way everyone who missed out will be able to share.


Yeah, that does seem to be the gist. Unfortunately, a lot of these packs just end up in people's fridges. I just wound up with a pack of the Yunan Chinese Highland Sativa from the Nierika drop and I can barely find any documentation of it being grown out online, nevermind preserved. Too many seed collectors these days (which I'm 100% guilty of myself, so no one take that comment personally please lol)


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 27, 2021)

Amen. Don't just grow a pack. Put energy back into the cycle. Turn the wheels. Make some seeds and give them away. It won't hurt you to dig a couple out of a bud before you smoke. Everyone is taking away. Who is putting it back for someone who comes next in line? 
My 2 cents.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Nov 27, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Zap says its M003, what Medicine Mountain strains were the 001 and 002?


After some digging I found reference that MM001 / MM002 are Vietnamese x Thai and Big Sur Nigerian x Thai. No information so far on which is which or release size..


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 27, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> Amen. Don't just grow a pack. Put energy back into the cycle. Turn the wheels. Make some seeds and give them away. It won't hurt you to dig a couple out of a bud before you smoke. Everyone is taking away. Who is putting it back for someone who comes next in line?
> My 2 cents.


I hear ya, but let's be honest, most seed buyers are small home growers. Preservation runs require a lot of space and resources that not everyone has. It's rarely a few seeds in a bud lol. It's usually hundreds of seeds. Then you actually have to have the time and money to send them to people. There are communities actively doing this, it's just not really encouraged in RIU. I'm doing a Bahlki preservation right now for a group actually. Doing a Kunduz landrace next. I may take the Metal Haze to F4 but I'll have to do a trial run first and see how they grow. Sativa are tough for me because of the space requirements.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 27, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> After some digging I found reference that MM001 / MM002 are Vietnamese x Thai and Big Sur Nigerian x Thai. No information so far on which is which or release size..
> 
> View attachment 5036348


Where did these drop? That Big Sur Nigerian cross sounds very intriguing


----------



## OtisCampbell (Nov 27, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Where did these drop? That Big Sur Nigerian cross sounds very intriguing


I don’t think they did. The pic is clipped from DocD’s insta so maybe they were only “Friends and Family”.. so far.


----------



## SimpleBox (Nov 27, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Yeah, that does seem to be the gist. Unfortunately, a lot of these packs just end up in people's fridges. I just wound up with a pack of the Yunan Chinese Highland Sativa from the Nierika drop and I can barely find any documentation of it being grown out online, nevermind preserved. Too many seed collectors these days (which I'm 100% guilty of myself, so no one take that comment personally please lol)


The jokes on the guys hoarding seeds. Bodhi is selling some seeds that’s been in his fridge for years as stated in a podcast.
Ive bought bodhi seeds from multiple bodhi seed banks that had problems germing as soon as they arrived. 
Funny reading people knock 2 of his biggest males 88g13hp and wookie.
The guy has made a living off those 2 males. 
@Gentlemencorpse what vendors are sayin they don’t want 88g13hp? 
same ones who sold out all his new releases and restocks like Black triangle, red eye jedi, mothers hp remix, and golden hashplant.


----------



## Uppermidwestperson (Nov 27, 2021)

The "problem" I see with Bodhi is that his seeds are severely underpriced compared to other top breeders. Would anyone be surprised if these sold out at $150/pack? It's crazy how cheap you can get packs when you figure in sales and free packs. Hard to get mad a resellers for passing on such easy money.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 27, 2021)

Where can I get the mh or zap or both


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 27, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> The jokes on the guys hoarding seeds. Bodhi is selling some seeds that’s been in his fridge for years as stated in a podcast.
> Ive bought bodhi seeds from multiple bodhi seed banks that had problems germing as soon as they arrived.
> Funny reading people knock 2 of his biggest males 88g13hp and wookie.
> The guy has made a living off those 2 males.
> ...


I'm not saying anyone said they don't want g13hp at all. In fact, I regret saying anything about vendors. I shouldn't put words in people's mouths or take private conversations online. That was my bad. I'll stick to my own opinion, which is that especially when your mostly releasing F1s, cranking out tons of crosses using the same males gets old. Even if they are all great, they don't excite me as much as they used too. Im sure many people disagree. But I get excited when I see Bohdi do something completely new these days. 

And I agree on the age of the seeds comment. And that kind of goes back to what I'm getting at. From where I sit, Bohdi seems to over produce some crosses, and under produce others. I feel like striving for better balance would be appreciated by many. But since I obviously have no idea what it's like to run his operation, I could very well be overlooking a very valid reason why it is this way, you know?


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 27, 2021)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Where can I get the mh or zap or both


Already sold out at JBC and GLG. I don't think it dropped at Headie Gardens yet so can keep an eye on them. Not sure who else got them.


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 27, 2021)

Good ol' Troll-It-Up.   We're lucky Bodhi releases what he does. Can't imagine what we could accomplish if y'all put the same energy into growing that you put into shitposting.

SSHP x Eden Transmission is booming with ET leaves and the HP structure. Smoking the ET is too wild. Very unique by itself and modulates other strains in a very unique way.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 27, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Already sold out at JBC and GLG. I don't think it dropped at Headie Gardens yet so can keep an eye on them. Not sure who else got them.


Yea thanks glg didnt pop up by the time i figured out you had to type it in they were all gone what's the website for Headie


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 27, 2021)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Yea thanks glg didnt pop up by the time i figured out you had to type it in they were all gone


Grow up, so childish. What is wrong with people this drop? All sorts of vulgar nonsense on the GLG pages. Is it the pandemic or are there a bunch of salty jackasses that have just found out about Bodhi? Have you never missed out on a pack of seeds before? Sometimes it happens, sometimes it doesn't. Get over it and maybe a friend will hit you up with a pack or f2's.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 27, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> I hear ya, but let's be honest, most seed buyers are small home growers. Preservation runs require a lot of space and resources that not everyone has. It's rarely a few seeds in a bud lol. It's usually hundreds of seeds. Then you actually have to have the time and money to send them to people. There are communities actively doing this, it's just not really encouraged in RIU. I'm doing a Bahlki preservation right now for a group actually. Doing a Kunduz landrace next. I may take the Metal Haze to F4 but I'll have to do a trial run first and see how they grow. Sativa are tough for me because of the space requirements.


I hear you. You are talking about me too. I have made seeds on a stick before. Cut a male branch before it opens and put it in water. Keep it away from girls and collect some pollen in a bottle. Paint it on selectively. You still get mostly buds and you get some seeds. Save it if you want. Everyone should chuck a little pollen. 
Give away locally. If you can. Circumstances are different. You can do anything you set your will to. 
Sativas inside is a commitment above and beyond. Bless you and your endevours.
The site has another level of concerns. Can always shift talks "privately" to another email platform.


----------



## SimpleBox (Nov 27, 2021)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Yea thanks glg didnt pop up by the time i figured out you had to type it in they were all gone


yea, that was miserably executed by @Bad Dawg 
dont know why it was slightly hidden.
were people allowed to buy multiples of zap or metal? 
Bad dawg said there was plenty of Metal haze to go around and make people happy.
that definitely wasn’t true.
dunno what happened.
I was lucky enough to be able to purchase by catching helpful people in this thread on time but talked myself out knowing I currently couldn’t handle growing a sativa properly.
props to those who’ll eventually enjoy those crosses.
Only thing I would have done differently if I was Bodhi would have considerably increased the prices and sold the freebies instead of gifting them even though it was a nice jester.
Im sure there were people buying zap and mh just to get certain freebies which is unfortunate but gotta do what’s necessary.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 27, 2021)

Uppermidwestperson said:


> The "problem" I see with Bodhi is that his seeds are severely underpriced compared to other top breeders. Would anyone be surprised if these sold out at $150/pack? It's crazy how cheap you can get packs when you figure in sales and free packs. Hard to get mad a resellers for passing on such easy money.


Is Bodhi underpriced or is $6 for a seed of anything fucking insane? It is quite easy to be upset by people being greed motivated. Money. Monkeys. God help us.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 27, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> yea, that was miserably executed by @Bad Dawg
> dont know why it was slightly hidden.
> were people allowed to buy multiples of zap or metal?
> Bad dawg said there was plenty of Metal haze to go around and make people happy.
> ...





Exotic Reggie said:


> Yea thanks glg didnt pop up by the time i figured out you had to type it in they were all gone what's the website for Headie


It was the first 2 strains on GLG bodhi's page. Not sure what you guy's are talking about


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 27, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> yea, that was miserably executed by @Bad Dawg
> dont know why it was slightly hidden.
> were people allowed to buy multiples of zap or metal?
> Bad dawg said there was plenty of Metal haze to go around and make people happy.
> ...


Seriously going to bash BadDawg? You're so clueless and out of your element. You couldn't do any better. I totally understand why I stopped going on forums. A bunch of ungrateful, clueless trolls with nothing better to do. What are you growing right now??


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 27, 2021)

And @ing BadDawg to boot. Fucking lame


----------



## SimpleBox (Nov 27, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> It was the first 2 strains on GLG bodhi's page. Not sure what you guy's are talking about


not for me and a bunch of others.



dankbydrew said:


> What are you growing right now??


Banana Hashplant. And you?


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 27, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Grow up, so childish. What is wrong with people this drop? All sorts of vulgar nonsense on the GLG pages. Is it the pandemic or are there a bunch of salty jackasses that have just found out about Bodhi? Have you never missed out on a pack of seeds before? Sometimes it happens, sometimes it doesn't. Get over it and maybe a friend will hit you up with a pack or f2's.


Dudes just asking where they may still be available, not sure what about his comments have you so bent out of shape? Genuinely sitting here wondering if I missed something?


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 27, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> not for me and a bunch of others.
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Hashplant. And you?


Didnt you get seeds? Why are you complaining? Bodhis drops have always gone fast.


----------



## Uppermidwestperson (Nov 27, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> Is Bodhi underpriced or is $6 for a seed of anything fucking insane? It is quite easy to be upset by people being greed motivated. Money. Monkeys. God help us.


When you have paid $50-$60 an eighth for twenty years and can buy genetics of the caliber Bodhi provides, $6 a seed is nothing. Of course I didn't pay $6 a seed. I was lucky enough to snag a pack of each thru Speakeasy. With the free pack I am getting 39 seeds for $100. So that's about $2.50/seed. Theoretically those 3 packs could last me the rest of my life thru pollen chucking or keeping cuts.

What would you consider a reasonable amount to pay for a pack of Bodhi seeds and if you could explain how you came to that number?


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 27, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Dudes just asking where they may still be available, not sure what about his comments have you so bent out of shape? Genuinely sitting here wondering if I missed something?


Are you kidding me? He's tagged BadDawg and said the drop was executed miserably. I was at a fucking airport and able to sit down and find the seeds just fine on my phone. It's really not that hard to have some common sense and be an understandable person. Sometimes the stars align, sometimes they don't.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 27, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Are you kidding me? He's tagged BadDawg and said the drop was executed miserably. I was at a fucking airport and able to sit down and find the seeds just fine on my phone. It's really not that hard to have some common sense and be an understandable person. Sometimes the stars align, sometimes they don't.


Yo, chill out a bit dude. The guy who asked for Headie Gardens website didn't tag BadDawg, and that's who I was asking about. You guys and SimpleBox can have your pissing match all you want, I'm just wondering if I should give this other dude Shoe's email.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 27, 2021)

Uppermidwestperson said:


> When you have paid $50-$60 an eighth for twenty years and can buy genetics of the caliber Bodhi provides, $6 a seed is nothing. Of course I didn't pay $6 a seed. I was lucky enough to snag a pack of each thru Speakeasy. With the free pack I am getting 39 seeds for $100. So that's about $2.50/seed. Theoretically those 3 packs could last me the rest of my life thru pollen chucking or keeping cuts.
> 
> What would you consider a reasonable amount to pay for a pack of Bodhi seeds and if you could explain how you came to that number?


There is no money value. Some plants from those packs are priceless. Some are worthless (in my eyes.) I'm not complaining about price point. I'm saying how crazy it is that any seed would cost that much, much less anything more. But, prohibition and rarity and human nature.
A pound of weed should cost about as much as a pound of wheat. A seed should cost around $5/100. There should be so much around that you have to move it somewhere else just to get shit done.
But the price is whatever you will pay and that is fine. Money is an idea. It is only inside our heads. You don't have to view the world through that filter.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Nov 27, 2021)

Uppermidwestperson said:


> The "problem" I see with Bodhi is that his seeds are severely underpriced compared to other top breeders. Would anyone be surprised if these sold out at $150/pack? It's crazy how cheap you can get packs when you figure in sales and free packs. Hard to get mad a resellers for passing on such easy money.


Idk about this take.. Why stop there? He could probably sell out of this sativa stuff at $300 and those packs of cherry something from a few years back would have sold out around $500 supply was so limited. How does that dissuade reselling? All it does is create a barrier for those who can't fork over that kind of dough, especially for a pack of regs. Personally I thought it was pretty dope they didn't jack the price up, and setting purchase limits seem to be the best way I've seen breeders spread the love, not reducing demand by inflating the price of goods. 

Looking forward to seeing what you guys do with these!


----------



## raggyb (Nov 27, 2021)

Did this thread suddenly go berzerk or did everyone just wake up from turkey coma?


----------



## Uppermidwestperson (Nov 27, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Idk about this take.. Why stop there? He could probably sell out of this sativa stuff at $300 and those packs of cherry something from a few years back would have sold out around $500 supply was so limited. How does that dissuade reselling? All it does is create a barrier for those who can't fork over that kind of dough, especially for a pack of regs. Personally I thought it was pretty dope they didn't jack the price up, and setting purchase limits seem to be the best way I've seen breeders spread the love, not reducing demand by inflating the price of goods.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what you guys do with these!


Well raising the price should cut down on demand and the bitching about $6 seeds.

I put problem in quotation marks because I obviously don't want to pay more for seeds and I don't consider there to be a problem at all with the way Bodhi does business.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 27, 2021)

raggyb said:


> Did this thread suddenly go berzerk or did everyone just wake up from turkey coma?


First one, then the other. 

I don't know if it's been mentioned already but there is more Metal Haze F3 coming per both BadDawg and Speakeasy.


----------



## Uppermidwestperson (Nov 27, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> There is no money value. Some plants from those packs are priceless. Some are worthless (in my eyes.) I'm not complaining about price point. I'm saying how crazy it is that any seed would cost that much, much less anything more. But, prohibition and rarity and human nature.
> A pound of weed should cost about as much as a pound of wheat. A seed should cost around $5/100. There should be so much around that you have to move it somewhere else just to get shit done.
> But the price is whatever you will pay and that is fine. Money is an idea. It is only inside our heads. You don't have to view the world through that filter.


Look I can see your point of view. It sucks that eventually the cannabis market will be overtaken by large companies only out to make a buck.

I'm not sure what you mean by 'money is an idea'. Can you explain that further? Just stop and think how useful money is. Do you want to try and buy a gallon of gas with 100 of your seeds or a $5 bill?

It's not a filter. It's reality.


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Nov 27, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I was lucky enough to get in on this one. I was logged in and ready when notice came. It cost me more than money though, I took a write-up at work for dropping everything to place my order. Ooops
> My sympathy to those who missed it. Maybe we should all blow up avenues of communication with Bodhi for proper sized releases of these works. If Zap, and Metal Haze were dropped in the same quantities that his Wookie and HP crosses are, they wouldn't sell out in 10 minutes..imho





OtisCampbell said:


> After some digging I found reference that MM001 / MM002 are Vietnamese x Thai and Big Sur Nigerian x Thai. No information so far on which is which or release size..
> 
> View attachment 5036348


cool beans!


----------



## dankbydrew (Nov 27, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Yo, chill out a bit dude. The guy who asked for Headie Gardens website didn't tag BadDawg, and that's who I was asking about. You guys and SimpleBox can have your pissing match all you want, I'm just wondering if I should give this other dude Shoe's email.


Don't quote me if you're referring to someone else. Again, I swear if y'all posted as much about your grows as you did about buying seeds....

And looking again, the other idiot was throwing shade at BadDawg too.  Anyways, moving on....


----------



## SimpleBox (Nov 27, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Again, I swear if y'all posted as much about your grows as you did about buying seeds....


this


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 27, 2021)

dankbydrew said:


> Don't quote me if you're referring to someone else. Again, I swear if y'all posted as much about your grows as you did about buying seeds....
> 
> And looking again, the other idiot was throwing shade at BadDawg too.  Anyways, moving on....


. 
Well I quoted you because I was asking you, specifically, a question, but for whatever reason, my intended inuqiry seems to have missed its mark. And I still don't see the shade, just a dude who said he missed out on some beans because he had issues using a website, which, if that's throwing shade these days... damn. 

But it's whatever. Hopefully everyone who's pissed off at Bohdi, or in defense of Bohdi, smokes some Bohdi, and enjoys the rest of the evening. I've been reminded of why I only visit a few select threads here these days.


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Nov 27, 2021)

so growing sativa indoors is pretty easy from what I hear


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 27, 2021)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> so growing sativa indoors is pretty easy from what I hear


No! But it's fun and challenging anyway. The end results usually justify tbe means.


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 27, 2021)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> so growing sativa indoors is pretty easy from what I hear


all the cool kids are doing it


----------



## jp68 (Nov 27, 2021)

Yall need to lay of the sativas and smoke some indica so you can chill the fuck out.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 27, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> First one, then the other.
> 
> I don't know if it's been mentioned already but there is more Metal Haze F3 coming per both BadDawg and Speakeasy.


Please keep me posted


----------



## Senokai (Nov 27, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Personally, I'd rather see him make releases like this more broadly available than see 15 more g13hp crosses I don't care about.


Thats honestly how I feel as well. That has been my only critique of Bodhi. the 88g13HP is a little played out.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 27, 2021)

Money is an idea. A tool to use as a placeholder for perceived/agreed value. It is using materials found in the natural world for its bills and coins to express notions of value. What's the intrinsic value of a seed? Food right now, or the usefulness of the plant that grows. A dead seed is of little value. Yet you would pay the same amount of money to find out. What's the money value of a seed? Depends how much hype is attached
Yes, I am glad to not have to trade in weight of rocks, sexual activity, gold chain, livestock, or what have you. 
"It is as real as you make it."


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Nov 27, 2021)

jp68 said:


> Yall need to lay of the sativas and smoke some indica so you can chill the fuck out.


im addicted


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 27, 2021)

I don't understand.... If everyone is growing as good as they claim...Then everyone should be mellow with good energy&good vibes. IMHO I believe the hostility comes from mediocre smoke & small minded people that would rather bagder another person Then help. because they'd liked to feel important or have some type of self worth you get out of life what you put in I believe if everyone treated each day like it was there 1st we wouldn't have so much hostility towards people we most likely will never meet past this place of peace (RIU) Everyone has a 1st day somewhere...Excuse the long speech I sucked in English because I'm American


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 27, 2021)

damn yall even smoke weed? haha but anyways here's a cool picture of a untrimmed hollyweed nug
and the black background is just a iMac computer screen thats turned off, looks pro!


----------



## YardG (Nov 27, 2021)

What in the heck, people? Despite the "Troll it Up" label that gets slapped on this place sometimes, it seems to me most people here manage to be fairly civil most of the time. Maybe do more of that and less of whatever the hell the last few pages of this thread have been.


----------



## YardG (Nov 27, 2021)

I don't know any of the details but Ms B posted on IG yesterday or maybe the day before that every purchase from the plantmoreseeds shop this weekend would come with a freebie (it was an image and that part was followed by "shhhh").


----------



## SFnone (Nov 27, 2021)

Smoking some early Hashplant D samples... it's no RKS, but there's definitely some good old-time skunky funky goodness there. High's strong but mellow, and just a good baked feel.


----------



## Growinbuds88 (Nov 27, 2021)

SFnone said:


> Smoking some early Hashplant D samples... it's no RKS, but there's definitely some good old-time skunky funky goodness there. High's strong but mellow, and just a good baked feel.


That's one I've been watching.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Nov 27, 2021)

One Temple of Apollo (Temple x Apollo 11 F3 genius pheno) female. Quick growing sativa hybrid (cut @ 9ish wks) with a sharp citrus-ammonia aroma and a hazey, green apple Jolly Rancher flavor. Pretty decent tasting, that typical sativa herbal sharpness with strong haze & green melon tones, with a touch of butter grapefruit rind. The buzz is where this plant had me though…amazing uplifting and social stimulation, makes you very talkative and engaged. Brightens your mood instantly with clear-headed mental enhancement. Potent as fuck but very functional at the same time, I absolutely love this kind of buzz. You’re so high but able to give a presentation in front of your boss, with a big ole smile on your face the whole time. After a couple hours it settles into a daydreamy introspection, which again I love. Great bag appeal too, very frosty with those long stalked trichomes that sativas are known for and bold orange hairs contrasting the forest green leaves. Looks real similar to RBJF’s Apollo 11 F4 on IG. Popped 4 seeds and this was the lone female. I wonder what other combinations can be found in this line.


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Nov 27, 2021)

TopShelftrees said:


> Bodhi and Tony Green will be my main focus for the next year or so at least, probably will remain indefinitely from what I’ve seen. I’ve ran Gage Green Group, JOTI, HSO For a long time. Excited to run all new high caliber genetics. Still hold many great cuts though from past hunts.


i just got both tony green and bodhi for the first time sooo stoked!


----------



## Psyphish (Nov 28, 2021)

CherryLimeRicky43 said:


> One Temple of Apollo (Temple x Apollo 11 F3 genius pheno) female. Quick growing sativa hybrid (cut @ 9ish wks) with a sharp citrus-ammonia aroma and a hazey, green apple Jolly Rancher flavor. Pretty decent tasting, that typical sativa herbal sharpness with strong haze & green melon tones, with a touch of butter grapefruit rind. The buzz is where this plant had me though…amazing uplifting and social stimulation, makes you very talkative and engaged. Brightens your mood instantly with clear-headed mental enhancement. Potent as fuck but very functional at the same time, I absolutely love this kind of buzz. You’re so high but able to give a presentation in front of your boss, with a big ole smile on your face the whole time. After a couple hours it settles into a daydreamy introspection, which again I love. Great bag appeal too, very frosty with those long stalked trichomes that sativas are known for and bold orange hairs contrasting the forest green leaves. Looks real similar to RBJF’s Apollo 11 F4 on IG. Popped 4 seeds and this was the lone female. I wonder what other combinations can be found in this line. View attachment 5036581


Apollo 11 and 13 are amazing. I need them in my life again. Grew a pack of Bodhi's Pagoda (A11xAppalachia) years ago, very fond memories of that one.


----------



## Tiflis (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## coco87769 (Nov 28, 2021)

bodhi seeds said:


> hopefully sunday/monday and then early in the week for more goji og... postman willing....
> 
> on a new note: *bodhi seeds now at santa cruz mountain naturals....*
> 
> ...


what ever happened to the nl5 you used to carry?


----------



## jackgonza (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## SNEAKYp (Nov 28, 2021)

....So I just dropped a whole (12 seed) pack of Kodama yesterday. Should be spraying this thread with a sea of green plants in a month . Also was able to snag a pack of MH, but missed on Zap.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Nov 28, 2021)

Semi-Bodhi related. This Jabberwocky (Lucky Charms x Biodiesel) bagseed was so damn fire I had to share it. SO gooey and sticky, SO stanky and loud and so damn frosty. Perhaps it was a Lucky Charms leaning pheno?Good powerful effects that relax the whole body and bring about a warm comfort to the limbs. Very medicinal. Uber pungent creamy, earthy gassy fumes. Like a leaky semi-truck repair shop next to marshmallow cream factory, while a bulldozer is churning fresh earth in the middle. So sticky it was just inconvenient. Not even 90% alcohol would remove the gum from your fingers. And your fingers would reek of skunk fuel because of it. A hashmakers wet dream. Makes me want to hunt down some Lucky Charms F1’s. Anybody wanna part with? LoL.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 28, 2021)

YardG said:


> I don't know any of the details but Ms B posted on IG yesterday or maybe the day before that every purchase from the plantmoreseeds shop this weekend would come with a freebie (it was an image and that part was followed by "shhhh").


Any other info on this, I could do some Xmas shopping

or maybe not looks like all the popular sizes are sold out


----------



## YardG (Nov 29, 2021)

Ah, she did mention that needed to check stock (at some point someone posted they were phasing the apparel shop out, but it sounded like it might be transitioning rather than going away? I dunno). I don't have occasion to wear the Bodhi related apparel I already have so I resisted. 

I kinda suspect this didn't involve anything LE anyway, but I could be wrong.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 29, 2021)

Alright, anyone wana school a n00b on Bodhi genetics?

I've been smoking since i was 2, but only been growing for a little over a year. Still learning the "who's-who" of breeders. In fact, I'm still learning WTF i even want to grow; as a consumer it's easy to say "i want purp weed" today, but tomorrow be all "i feel like some skunk funk", or "tropical fruit" etc. ..

Any advice on what to pick from Bodhi? His catalog is "over my head" and the selections kinda overwhelm me. Ultimately I realize this is a pretty vague question but plz hit me with some ideas! *I'd like to think the order in which I (try to) make my growing selections is: 1) flavor 2) potency 3) yield


----------



## hillbill (Nov 29, 2021)

6 Sun Ra F2s to the Viva Sauna to plant Wednesday. Wife and I really like Sun Ra so we will see what the F2s are like!

5 Guava Wookie quickly to Flower tent to fill holes after chopping several plants in a couple days. Untopped and The differences in size are evening.and the mutant looking more like everybody else.

2 Pinball Wizard chopped Friday smell like old time varnish and turpentine, pretty funky. Small test vape has me giddy and a feeling of being a bit removed and hav3 come up with a lot of ideas of things to do. Hold on.
Dry Mouth!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 29, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Alright, anyone wana school a n00b on Bodhi genetics?
> 
> I've been smoking since i was 2, but only been growing for a little over a year. Still learning the "who's-who" of breeders. In fact, I'm still learning WTF i even want to grow; as a consumer it's easy to say "i want purp weed" today, but tomorrow be all "i feel like some skunk funk", or "tropical fruit" etc. ..
> 
> Any advice on what to pick from Bodhi? His catalog is "over my head" and the selections kinda overwhelm me. Ultimately I realize this is a pretty vague question but plz hit me with some ideas! *I'd like to think the order in which I (try to) make my growing selections is: 1) flavor 2) potency 3) yield


I would suggest that you read this thread. I know it’s long but I personally don’t know of anywhere that contains close to this level of information on his gear.

That’s probably not the answer you were looking for but that’s the best I can offer.

Good luck!


----------



## YardG (Nov 29, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Alright, anyone wana school a n00b on Bodhi genetics?
> 
> I've been smoking since i was 2, but only been growing for a little over a year. Still learning the "who's-who" of breeders. In fact, I'm still learning WTF i even want to grow; as a consumer it's easy to say "i want purp weed" today, but tomorrow be all "i feel like some skunk funk", or "tropical fruit" etc. ..
> 
> Any advice on what to pick from Bodhi? His catalog is "over my head" and the selections kinda overwhelm me. Ultimately I realize this is a pretty vague question but plz hit me with some ideas! *I'd like to think the order in which I (try to) make my growing selections is: 1) flavor 2) potency 3) yield


It would probably help to focus in on a few flavor profiles you're interested in if your first consideration is flavor, and then do some research on the males in current Bodhi offerings. From there I'd use the search function to try to find old reports and if you need more info, ask again about something specific. I would expect to find some variety in terms of flavors and potency in any Bodhi pack (obviously constrained by the male and female involved, but he doesn't shy away from breeding one polyhybrid to another).


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 29, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Alright, anyone wana school a n00b on Bodhi genetics?
> 
> I've been smoking since i was 2, but only been growing for a little over a year. Still learning the "who's-who" of breeders. In fact, I'm still learning WTF i even want to grow; as a consumer it's easy to say "i want purp weed" today, but tomorrow be all "i feel like some skunk funk", or "tropical fruit" etc. ..
> 
> Any advice on what to pick from Bodhi? His catalog is "over my head" and the selections kinda overwhelm me. Ultimately I realize this is a pretty vague question but plz hit me with some ideas! *I'd like to think the order in which I (try to) make my growing selections is: 1) flavor 2) potency 3) yield


So this is just my opinion, but with Bohdi it's really about potential. It's a lot of F1s (first generation crosses if your not familiar with the term) and polyhybrid work so you usually see a variety of phenotypes from each strain. I love Bohdi's work as he's responsible for my all time favorite strain (Hippy Slayer) but it can be hard to recommend strains because they come and go so quickly, and because they often take a little hunting to find a keeper. And because as you mentioned, there's a lot of options! 

As mentioned, your best bet is to peruse this thread for some ideas. 

This is also a useful resource:





Bodhi Seeds Strain Companion Guide


Not up to date. This hasn't been updated since the Instagram account was made. You'll find the most up to date pics on there but relevant strain lists and descriptions for many Bodhi strains are here. I'm also hot-linking the pictures to the list of strains here on the first page. If it is...



www.icmag.com





Unfortunately most of the Bohdi strains I've grown and could personally recommend aren't actually available right now.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Nov 29, 2021)

Dang it looks like GLG oversold the Metal Haze. Fingers crossed my payment gets there while it’s still in stock.


----------



## jackgonza (Nov 29, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Alright, anyone wana school a n00b on Bodhi genetics?
> 
> I've been smoking since i was 2, but only been growing for a little over a year. Still learning the "who's-who" of breeders. In fact, I'm still learning WTF i even want to grow; as a consumer it's easy to say "i want purp weed" today, but tomorrow be all "i feel like some skunk funk", or "tropical fruit" etc. ..
> 
> Any advice on what to pick from Bodhi? His catalog is "over my head" and the selections kinda overwhelm me. Ultimately I realize this is a pretty vague question but plz hit me with some ideas! *I'd like to think the order in which I (try to) make my growing selections is: 1) flavor 2) potency 3) yield


Before you buy his purp stuff to try to satisfy your purp needs, just know that stuff with his purple unicorn in it doesn’t smell or taste like your average purple grape smell, but it’s more in the direction of skunky funky for he bred toward chemD for ultimate potency, they usually produce high yeilds, just thought that I would throw that out there.


----------



## jackgonza (Nov 29, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> Dang it looks like GLG oversold the Metal Haze. Fingers crossed my payment gets there while it’s still in stock.


How did you find this out?


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 29, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> Dang it looks like GLG oversold the Metal Haze. Fingers crossed my payment gets there while it’s still in stock.


Yeah, I just got that message as well, virtually while I was at the PO to mail my payment. Guess I'm waiting on the restock unfortunately.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Nov 29, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> How did you find this out?


Got a reply after sending my payment tracking # confirmation.


----------



## jackgonza (Nov 29, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> Got a reply after sending my payment tracking # confirmation.


Fuck… that sucks. Sorry for laughing at your post, that’s pretty shitty, I’m sure a lot of folks will be pretty upset


----------



## SNEAKYp (Nov 29, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> Fuck… that sucks. Sorry for laughing at your post, that’s pretty shitty, I’m sure a lot of folks will be pretty upset


All good, I didn’t take any offense. Definitely pretty shitty! I have full confidence GLG will make it right though.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 29, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I would suggest that you read this thread. I know it’s long but I personally don’t know of anywhere that contains close to this level of information on his gear.
> 
> That’s probably not the answer you were looking for but that’s the best I can offer.
> 
> Good luck!


Nah man that helps, thank you


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 29, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> So this is just my opinion, but with Bohdi it's really about potential. It's a lot of F1s (first generation crosses if your not familiar with the term) and polyhybrid work so you usually see a variety of phenotypes from each strain. I love Bohdi's work as he's responsible for my all time favorite strain (Hippy Slayer) but it can be hard to recommend strains because they come and go so quickly, and because they often take a little hunting to find a keeper. And because as you mentioned, there's a lot of options!
> 
> As mentioned, your best bet is to peruse this thread for some ideas.
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 29, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Alright, anyone wana school a n00b on Bodhi genetics?
> 
> I've been smoking since i was 2, but only been growing for a little over a year. Still learning the "who's-who" of breeders. In fact, I'm still learning WTF i even want to grow; as a consumer it's easy to say "i want purp weed" today, but tomorrow be all "i feel like some skunk funk", or "tropical fruit" etc. ..
> 
> Any advice on what to pick from Bodhi? His catalog is "over my head" and the selections kinda overwhelm me. Ultimately I realize this is a pretty vague question but plz hit me with some ideas! *I'd like to think the order in which I (try to) make my growing selections is: 1) flavor 2) potency 3) yield


That was me a year or 2 ago, my first photoperiod seed buy was bodhi and i didn't know what any of the strains were, i just randomly picked a bunch without knowing shit, i also grew a bunch of his freebie seeds, so i grew about 10 of his strains, my favorite is *cluster funk *(big chunky flavorful indica) and* old soul *(sharp lemon sativa-ish) i'd definetly pick one of those 2 at least, also, honorable mention to *hollyweed *(garlic gas) all those 3 strains are potent as hell in my opinion


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 29, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> That was me a year or 2 ago, my first photoperiod seed buy was bodhi and i didn't know what any of the strains were, i just randomly picked a bunch without knowing shit, i also grew a bunch of his freebie seeds, so i grew about 10 of his strains, my favorite is *cluster funk *(big chunky flavorful indica) and* old soul *(sharp lemon sativa-ish) i'd definetly pick one of those 2 at least, also, honorable mention to *hollyweed *(garlic gas) all those 3 strains are potent as hell in my opinion


Hellyeah, i was hoping I was following in someone's footsteps. 

Of the 3 you mentioned I'd probably lean Hollyweed based on the garlic/gas, I'm finding plants with a garlicky terp profile (GMO is a big one), tend to be heavy hitters, plus i just love that "society garlic" aroma they put off. Awesome thanks again everyone!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 29, 2021)

YardG said:


> I don't know any of the details but Ms B posted on IG yesterday or maybe the day before that every purchase from the plantmoreseeds shop this weekend would come with a freebie (it was an image and that part was followed by "shhhh").


Not only selling seeds priced like a no name newbie chucker, even the exotic, then there's a chance to get some for under $20. Too kind. What comes around goes around.


----------



## Growinbuds88 (Nov 29, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Alright, anyone wana school a n00b on Bodhi genetics?
> 
> I've been smoking since i was 2, but only been growing for a little over a year. Still learning the "who's-who" of breeders. In fact, I'm still learning WTF i even want to grow; as a consumer it's easy to say "i want purp weed" today, but tomorrow be all "i feel like some skunk funk", or "tropical fruit" etc. ..
> 
> Any advice on what to pick from Bodhi? His catalog is "over my head" and the selections kinda overwhelm me. Ultimately I realize this is a pretty vague question but plz hit me with some ideas! *I'd like to think the order in which I (try to) make my growing selections is: 1) flavor 2) potency 3) yield


To understand Bodhis strains is to know what his male studs bring to the cross. Do a Google search for Bodhi male plants and you'll learn the characteristics they bring to the table. Also a search for Bodhi strain guide will get you some strain guides. The format for crosses are Female first then male. For example Temple x 88G13HP. The female mother plant is Temple. The male pollinator is 88G13HP. Most Bodhi crosses allow the mother plant to shine.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Nov 29, 2021)

I like the new sealed packs…


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Nov 29, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 6 Sun Ra F2s to the Viva Sauna to plant Wednesday. Wife and I really like Sun Ra so we will see what the F2s are like!
> 
> 5 Guava Wookie quickly to Flower tent to fill holes after chopping several plants in a couple days. Untopped and The differences in size are evening.and the mutant looking more like everybody else.
> 
> ...


Hey Bill, would you consider the Pinball Wizard to be euphoric and uplifting or more dissociative? I love the mental rush and rollercoaster effect of a good haze hybrid but some are rather tense and less comforting, just wanted your opinion on effects. Thanks!


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Nov 29, 2021)

A terpene legend, behold the Black Raspberry (Goji Razz F2 x Wookie 15). As mentioned before, my 3 phenos were not big yielders but the quality of the smoke more than made up for that. All 3 girls caked in resin glands from early in flower. Another great hash maker , if that’s your thing. The dried flowers ranged from ultra skunky body odor/deep funk with a Limey OG Kush & raspberry yogurt background, to ultra skunky Fruity Pebbles and red berry alcohol tones, to extreme skunk- sour lime floral berry OG gas. Just mouth watering OG skunk and dank fruit loop/raspberry yogurt armpit terps. I cannot get over how tasty this shit was, coats the mouth and makes everyone say “wow that tastes good. Damn!” And the high is great too, VERY strong spaced-out dreamy buzz, makes you smile and not give a damn about your problems. Damn good smoke. This stuff will impress the pickiest weed snob. Only knock is it’s kinda leafy, but that doesn’t bother me. And I’m a noob grower too, I bet an experienced person could get the yield up and make it really shine. Sure to be a classic!


----------



## Adi1989 (Nov 29, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> TT NL #6 x Appalachia 12 days into flower, going to clean up the foliage a little bit when the light comes back on.
> View attachment 4897049
> View attachment 4897050


Wow those leaves looks so healthy, whats your secret?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 29, 2021)

Red eye Jedi


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 29, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> I like the new sealed packs…


dang, that happened fast


----------



## hillbill (Nov 30, 2021)

Pinball Wizard in big grocery bags still drying but will report effects soon. Volatile Chem smell right now.


----------



## Tiflis (Nov 30, 2021)

Pinball Wizard


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2021)

Sour and hashy tones on Pinball Wizard #1 nothin nugs in the Vapor Genie Aluminum. Boom!!! 
Didn’t quite expect that face rush. Powerful! Quick hitter with a “high” high. Spacey and giggles. 
Like this so far, yield above average with fairly dense longish buds dull green with brown pistils. These 2 were a joy to grow. Not sure about defoliating these as they more than replaced what I trimmed but bud yield still impressive.


----------



## supershitfuck (Dec 1, 2021)

I had problems cloning this time, i used dirty old rooting gel, kept the domes too moist, got mold, lesson learned

one clone made it and it's my favorite plant old soul #6 i keep talking about.. anyways, on day 14 this one showed 4 tiny roots, i transplanted right away in light soil, and put a transparent plastic bag with holes over it to acclimate it from the wet dome... it has to survive!! 
you guys use cloning machines? domes with cubes? i can't be at my grow everyday, i need a dummy proof way to clone...


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 1, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> I had problems cloning this time, i used dirty old rooting gel, kept the domes too moist, got mold, lesson learned
> 
> one clone made it and it's my favorite plant old soul #6 i keep talking about.. anyways, on day 14 this one showed 4 tiny roots, i transplanted right away in light soil, and put a transparent plastic bag with holes over it to acclimate it from the wet dome... it has to survive!!
> you guys use cloning machines? domes with cubes? i can't be at my grow everyday, i need a dummy proof way to clone...
> ...


I've had success sticking a clean cut clone in my soil without dome at all. I kept them happy with a little mister, spraying the leaves down 2-3 times a day until they're perky without it. Usually a week or so.


----------



## Lester moor (Dec 1, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> I had problems cloning this time, i used dirty old rooting gel, kept the domes too moist, got mold, lesson learned
> 
> one clone made it and it's my favorite plant old soul #6 i keep talking about.. anyways, on day 14 this one showed 4 tiny roots, i transplanted right away in light soil, and put a transparent plastic bag with holes over it to acclimate it from the wet dome... it has to survive!!
> you guys use cloning machines? domes with cubes? i can't be at my grow everyday, i need a dummy proof way to clone...
> ...


EZ cloner. Cut em, place them in and forget about them. No dome. Hasn't failed me yet. Used to use the dome and cubes. Changing to the EZ cloner has been a game changer!


----------



## Zett66 (Dec 1, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> I had problems cloning this time, i used dirty old rooting gel, kept the domes too moist, got mold, lesson learned
> 
> one clone made it and it's my favorite plant old soul #6 i keep talking about.. anyways, on day 14 this one showed 4 tiny roots, i transplanted right away in light soil, and put a transparent plastic bag with holes over it to acclimate it from the wet dome... it has to survive!!
> you guys use cloning machines? domes with cubes? i can't be at my grow everyday, i need a dummy proof way to clone...
> ...


Aloe vera plant works 100% so far for me. cut aloe leave, take clone at 45° ruff up bottom of stem, dunk in aloe leaf, then into moist soil, no dome, 70%RH, 18\6 of low light


----------



## YardG (Dec 1, 2021)

I had a fair amount of luck this summer rooting clones from my outdoor plants by just stickin' em in cloning powder then straight into medium, no dome at all (after years of using an aerocloner). One thing that seemed to work really well that I picked up from a guest I heard on a podcast... rather than simply taking a few cuts and then trimming them down and removing lower leaf nodules, I stripped lower leaves off at the nodules on branches I intended to clone (i.e. stripped while still on the mother plant), waited a few days, then snipped. The guest who mentioned it was talking about the droop clones often get and how pre-trimming allowed the mother plant to easily absorb the stress rather than putting all that on a cutting. Early results seemed promising, YMMV.


----------



## supershitfuck (Dec 1, 2021)

YardG said:


> I had a fair amount of luck this summer rooting clones from my outdoor plants by just stickin' em in cloning powder then straight into medium, no dome at all (after years of using an aerocloner). One thing that seemed to work really well that I picked up from a guest I heard on a podcast... rather than simply taking a few cuts and then trimming them down and removing lower leaf nodules, I stripped lower leaves off at the nodules on branches I intended to clone (i.e. stripped while still on the mother plant), waited a few days, then snipped. The guest who mentioned it was talking about the droop clones often get and how pre-trimming allowed the mother plant to easily absorb the stress rather than putting all that on a cutting. Early results seemed promising, YMMV.


dude, that makes sense. I'm definitely 100% always doing that now, for sure. haha


----------



## supershitfuck (Dec 1, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Aloe vera plant works 100% so far for me. cut aloe leave, take clone at 45° ruff up bottom of stem, dunk in aloe leaf, then into moist soil, no dome, 70%RH, 18\6 of low light


Do you keep a aloe vera plant alive just to do that? i'd be down, i can probably just buy one from home depot or something... there's some growing in front of my house but they don't look so good, they are covered in trash and cigarette butts


----------



## supershitfuck (Dec 1, 2021)

Lester moor said:


> EZ cloner. Cut em, place them in and forget about them. No dome. Hasn't failed me yet. Used to use the dome and cubes. Changing to the EZ cloner has been a game changer!


reeeeeealy.. that sounds right up my alley


----------



## supershitfuck (Dec 1, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I've had success sticking a clean cut clone in my soil without dome at all. I kept them happy with a little mister, spraying the leaves down 2-3 times a day until they're perky without it. Usually a week or so.


i've done that before too but last time i tried it didn't work


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 1, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> Do you keep a aloe vera plant alive just to do that? i'd be down, i can probably just buy one from home depot or something... there's some growing in front of my house but they don't look so good, they are covered in trash and cigarette butts


Just keep any Home Depot anything the hell away from your plants. I grow/propagate rare philodendrons too, and always isolate anything new in the house, even from reputable nurseries. Home Depot is a dice roll as to what’s coming home with you. Maybe I’m paranoid or partly traumatized


----------



## Senokai (Dec 1, 2021)

More Cowbell (OGKB Remix) - This strain has gone through 3 major terp profile changes. Ultimately one leaned heavy into a cookies terp with bike tire rubber upfront but is going much more toward the cookies side of the house. The 2nd pheno is an interesting woody/citrus with cookies mixed in. Early samples of both bring some serious flavor. I will be doing a preservation round at somepoint with the remaining seeds I have left. Crazy how this was a freebie pack and its been the most fire thing I have seen from Bodhi. I know im critical of the overuse of 88G13hp but in this case the OGKB and 88G13HP really did some magik.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 1, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> Do you keep a aloe vera plant alive just to do that? i'd be down, i can probably just buy one from home depot or something... there's some growing in front of my house but they don't look so good, they are covered in trash and cigarette butts


Aloe plant cuttings will root without help, so if you've got beat up looking ones on the porch just take a fresh cut.


----------



## SimpleBox (Dec 1, 2021)

Senokai said:


> More Cowbell (OGKB Remix) - This strain has gone through 3 major terp profile changes. Ultimately one leaned heavy into a cookies terp with bike tire rubber upfront but is going much more toward the cookies side of the house. The 2nd pheno is an interesting woody/citrus with cookies mixed in. Early samples of both bring some serious flavor. I will be doing a preservation round at somepoint with the remaining seeds I have left. Crazy how this was a freebie pack and its been the most fire thing I have seen from Bodhi. I know im critical of the overuse of 88G13hp but in this case the OGKB and 88G13HP really did some magik.


One of the nicest looking plants in this thread.
Hey @jdoorn14 , what’s your Tiger Tail like since it’s got OGKB also.
Look similar?


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Dec 1, 2021)

Senokai said:


> More Cowbell (OGKB Remix) - This strain has gone through 3 major terp profile changes. Ultimately one leaned heavy into a cookies terp with bike tire rubber upfront but is going much more toward the cookies side of the house. The 2nd pheno is an interesting woody/citrus with cookies mixed in. Early samples of both bring some serious flavor. I will be doing a preservation round at somepoint with the remaining seeds I have left. Crazy how this was a freebie pack and its been the most fire thing I have seen from Bodhi. I know im critical of the overuse of 88G13hp but in this case the OGKB and 88G13HP really did some magik.View attachment 5038954View attachment 5038955View attachment 5038956View attachment 5038957View attachment 5038958View attachment 5038959


I agree , they mixed really well together. I grew the More Cowbell Remix (OGKB) and it was incredible. Super flavorful, potent herb. Some of Bodhi’s best work comes as freebies.


----------



## Senokai (Dec 1, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> One of the nicest looking plants in this thread.


I appreciate that. Thank you!


----------



## Zett66 (Dec 1, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> Do you keep a aloe vera plant alive just to do that? i'd be down, i can probably just buy one from home depot or something... there's some growing in front of my house but they don't look so good, they are covered in trash and cigarette butts


Yea I have one around they are only $4 or so and you can also get them at many grocerie stores. Concern about potential pests is legit though I guess.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Dec 1, 2021)

Cloning is easy or it isn't. Relative humidity is the key to whether or not you need a dome. The cloning machines seem cool. But, I had a buddy running several for commercial grow and they got some bacteria or virus circulating. He couldn't get them clean. Replaced pumps, sanitized everything to no avail. I've left cuttings in a glass of water and got roots before. Best bet is to hedge your bets. Try some in a dome and some in open air. 
Black Raspberry, the lone Black Triangle, a few of my bodhi snaps cross, and a handful of Blk Raz x Blk Tri crosses I made last year all went into flower today. 
F2 the Black Raspberry and breed the single Black Triangle with the blk raz x blk tri cross to reinforce the tri side of it. Gotta get my pollen chamber set up. Calling it the frat house. 

I have been an idiot before, and may be doing it again. Is the heat mat supposed to go inside the tray? I keep mine under the tray.


----------



## Hayagriva (Dec 1, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> you guys use cloning machines? domes with cubes? i can't be at my grow everyday, i need a dummy proof way to clone...


I use a DIY aeroponic cloner with a small 600 GPH pump in a tote with 2" drilled holes in the top for clone collars. It runs 1 minute every 20 minutes.Water is PH'd to 5.5 - 6.0, I throw in 1/4 rate jacks bloom, mg, 1/16 teaspoon of kelp, and 1ml diluted bleach all per gallon. Never use too much light at this stage 100-200PPFD, I get healthy roots around 12-14 days everytime.

Sorry to hear about your clone loss, lets hope you get some pollen for that old soul #6


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 1, 2021)

Lester moor said:


> EZ cloner. Cut em, place them in and forget about them. No dome. Hasn't failed me yet. Used to use the dome and cubes. Changing to the EZ cloner has been a game changer!


Man, my EZ cloner worked great a couple times, but then same as @Dreaming1 stated above one day it started making the stems slimey and nothing would root, and no matter how much I've tried to disenfect it its never worked well again. Right now I'm just doing the aloe Vera dip then into rockwool cubes in the dome. I'm honestly terrible at cloning lol. The EZ cloner was so nice for that short period.


----------



## keiserrott (Dec 1, 2021)

If your previously successful cloning method falters I have this suggestion...pre load the mother plant heavy on calcium.
Another trick when using domes is to add a 1/2" layer of moistened vermiculite in the bottom of the tray to better maintain high rhythm.

:^)


----------



## Dreaming1 (Dec 1, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> If your previously successful cloning method falters I have this suggestion...pre load the mother plant heavy on calcium.
> Another trick when using domes is to add a 1/2" layer of moistened vermiculite in the bottom of the tray to better maintain high rhythm.
> 
> :^)


Interesting. Will Cal-Mag do the trick?


----------



## Grower899 (Dec 1, 2021)

Sun queen and space cake keepers. Sun queen smells real og with a peppery hint, and space cake is straight cookie gas. Both are very stoney.


----------



## supershitfuck (Dec 1, 2021)

Senokai said:


> More Cowbell (OGKB Remix) - This strain has gone through 3 major terp profile changes. Ultimately one leaned heavy into a cookies terp with bike tire rubber upfront but is going much more toward the cookies side of the house. The 2nd pheno is an interesting woody/citrus with cookies mixed in. Early samples of both bring some serious flavor. I will be doing a preservation round at somepoint with the remaining seeds I have left. Crazy how this was a freebie pack and its been the most fire thing I have seen from Bodhi. I know im critical of the overuse of 88G13hp but in this case the OGKB and 88G13HP really did some magik.View attachment 5038954View attachment 5038955View attachment 5038956View attachment 5038957View attachment 5038958View attachment 5038959


damn yeah i gotta say it looks amazing, it looks like it taste good, good pictures, i like those thick leaves in the tops


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Dec 1, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Aloe vera plant works 100% so far for me. cut aloe leave, take clone at 45° ruff up bottom of stem, dunk in aloe leaf, then into moist soil, no dome, 70%RH, 18\6 of low light


 I’ve only cloned a few now, first year to ever take cuts and used the aloe leaf like you but then dipped the cut in rooting powder from the local ace hardware. And plugged them right in soil. Even did this with a few outdoors under a pine tree with direct sunlight in the early morning and late evening shaded by the tree through the day and got along ok no dome either.


----------



## supershitfuck (Dec 1, 2021)

Hayagriva said:


> Sorry to hear about your clone loss, lets hope you get some pollen for that old soul #6


i didn't lose the clone, i have a unhealthy one but it's up!


----------



## supershitfuck (Dec 1, 2021)

Hayagriva said:


> I use a DIY aeroponic cloner with a small 600 GPH pump in a tote with 2" drilled holes in the top for clone collars. It runs 1 minute every 20 minutes.Water is PH'd to 5.5 - 6.0, I throw in 1/4 rate jacks bloom, mg, 1/16 teaspoon of kelp, and 1ml diluted bleach all per gallon. Never use too much light at this stage 100-200PPFD, I get healthy roots around 12-14 days everytime.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your clone loss, lets hope you get some pollen for that old soul #6


nice i see it's all very cheap to buy from walmart, the 2'' colars too... so the pump is at the bottom makes like.. the water "boil" under the roots every now and then? how much space between the bottom of the clones stem and the water? and i'm i missing something? seems legit


----------



## Senokai (Dec 1, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> damn yeah i gotta say it looks amazing, it looks like it taste good, good pictures, i like those thick leaves in the tops


I did find both of the phenotypes to be a bit cal/mag sensitive. Possibly PH related too as my PH meter was on the fritz.


----------



## supershitfuck (Dec 1, 2021)

Senokai said:


> I did find both of the phenotypes to be a bit cal/mag sensitive. Possibly PH related too as my PH meter was on the fritz.


every ph meter i've ever used killed my fucking plants!! i use the drops like for a pool ya know


----------



## poonoodle (Dec 2, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> every ph meter i've ever used killed my fucking plants!! i use the drops like for a pool ya know


I’m with you! I was always fucking with it. Trying to clean it, recalibrate, testing it against my drops to make sure, etc. It became way too much of a hassle. Living soil is saving my sanity.


----------



## Leetwain (Dec 2, 2021)

Beautiful Day, day 45, very thick and hearty


----------



## Leetwain (Dec 2, 2021)

Smart Move, day 45, wild structure. Genius Thai leaning I'd guess. Thoughts on OMG? Seems like an underrated dad and a psychedelic Himalayan strain Bodhi references in his pot cast.


----------



## Hayagriva (Dec 2, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> nice i see it's all very cheap to buy from walmart, the 2'' colars too... so the pump is at the bottom makes like.. the water "boil" under the roots every now and then? how much space between the bottom of the clones stem and the water? and i'm i missing something? seems legit


 There is a variety of solutions for misting the roots; you could use 1/4" tubing cut to size with inline misters suction cupped to the sides and running along the middle, or 1/2" tubing worked into a manifold with 360 degree misters (this is what EZ -Cloners use I believe), etc... I have about 2-3" in between the mist and stems. Pretty soon here I am going to rig something up with recycled containers (think 2lb yogurt bins), an 800GPH pump, 1/4" tubing with misters and have a glorified recirculating aeroponic system. Not sure if it will be for veg and flower or just clones, possibly even indoor veggies. I am much more keen to re-use, craft, then make more waste. I dont know if you have seen some results with high pressure aeroponics, but after letting some clones go for too long i can understand why people use them. I eventually want to run full aeroponics (less nutrients, less water, less soil mixing and no more filling pots gdi) but I am still doing organic versus synthetic trials. I will mention again that I run 1ml/gal of diluted bleach (1/4 cup/gal) in my cloning solution, before this if I neglected to change the water in a timely manner I would start to smell that classic fish tank bacteria. I have also used Bacillus amyloliquefaciens strain D747 (Southern AG garden friendly fungicide) at 1ml/gal and this works, but it makes a nasty biofilm, as much as I hate bleach, I hate biofilm more.

Extra bonus points add on: I had some small (1" - 2") clones that were in a cloning chamber that had a clogged pump, so I hastily got the pump out and instead of fixing the issue that night plopped the clones in the cloning solution (the clone collars float, yay!) and to my amazement they all had root nubs after a couple days of sitting. I have put cuts into PH'd water, hormone water, kelp water, 1/4 rate nutrient water, oxygenated water, you freaking name it, and rarely if ever do I get roots from standing water. Its funny how sometimes we try so hard for a result, but then you do something that goes against conventional wisdom and get the same results (if not better). Nature over nurture?


----------



## CrunchBerries (Dec 2, 2021)

I’ve started dipping my cuts in aloe, putting a in a cube, then under a dome. Roots every time! Aloe has so many uses. My houseplants have been taking a beating though, as I’m using aloe as a drench, foliar and to root cuts. An order of BaS dried aloe is somewhere in transit. Go USPS!


----------



## Hayagriva (Dec 2, 2021)

Grower899 said:


> Sun queen and space cake keepers. Sun queen smells real og with a peppery hint, and space cake is straight cookie gas. Both are very stoney.


Hell yeah! Thanks for sharing I have some sunshine queen going and wouldve had spacecake too but so far 9 beans have been duds. I got 2 packs so hoping the 2nd pack wont be a goner, I had spacecake back in 2016 and damn I can still smell/taste it.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Dec 2, 2021)

Grower899 said:


> Sun queen and space cake keepers. Sun queen smells real og with a peppery hint, and space cake is straight cookie gas. Both are very stoney.
> 
> View attachment 5039038
> 
> View attachment 5039039


Thank you for posting the picture of the Sunshine Queen. I have found very little information on this strain, but what I can find sounds killer. I have three on day 22 of flower. Here are two in 5 gal LOS. Pictures are from a couple days ago.
Here is the third (on left) with an Orange Wookie x 88g13 (on right) in 15 gal sips.

Can anyone provide any ideas as to which way these lean based on pictures? The leaves on the one in the sip are more narrow than the ones in 5 gals. Sunshine Queen= 3 kings x ssdd Hope everyone is well~ Crunch


----------



## Lester moor (Dec 2, 2021)

YardG said:


> I had a fair amount of luck this summer rooting clones from my outdoor plants by just stickin' em in cloning powder then straight into medium, no dome at all (after years of using an aerocloner). One thing that seemed to work really well that I picked up from a guest I heard on a podcast... rather than simply taking a few cuts and then trimming them down and removing lower leaf nodules, I stripped lower leaves off at the nodules on branches I intended to clone (i.e. stripped while still on the mother plant), waited a few days, then snipped. The guest who mentioned it was talking about the droop clones often get and how pre-trimming allowed the mother plant to easily absorb the stress rather than putting all that on a cutting. Early results seemed promising, YMMV.


Thanks for sharing this. I will also be doing this Everytime. Makes so much sense!


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Dec 2, 2021)

Senokai said:


> More Cowbell (OGKB Remix) - This strain has gone through 3 major terp profile changes. Ultimately one leaned heavy into a cookies terp with bike tire rubber upfront but is going much more toward the cookies side of the house. The 2nd pheno is an interesting woody/citrus with cookies mixed in. Early samples of both bring some serious flavor. I will be doing a preservation round at somepoint with the remaining seeds I have left. Crazy how this was a freebie pack and its been the most fire thing I have seen from Bodhi. I know im critical of the overuse of 88G13hp but in this case the OGKB and 88G13HP really did some magik.View attachment 5038954View attachment 5038955View attachment 5038956View attachment 5038957View attachment 5038958View attachment 5038959


I couldn't agree more. Love the Cowbell. I've been lucky enough to have all 8 I popped be females and all good quality. The first 6 I ran outdoor last season and really liked one that was had strong sour dough type terps but I sadly did not clone. I ran two more indoor that were nice also just a little too leafy to be a long term keeper. Every time you post I think of popping my last few beans I have.


----------



## keiserrott (Dec 2, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> Interesting. Will Cal-Mag do the trick?


That's what I use.


----------



## supershitfuck (Dec 2, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> View attachment 5039130
> Smart Move, day 45, wild structure. Genius Thai leaning I'd guess. Thoughts on OMG? Seems like an underrated dad and a psychedelic Himalayan strain Bodhi references in his pot cast.


havn't heard shit about the OMG dad either .. it's in a lot of less popular croses. ive never had the goji og pinesoul cut, but crossed with OMG seems like the cut is shinning all the way thru the dad, looks and flavor wise, from what i know. it's probably one of these males that's perfect to use to replicate the female?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 2, 2021)

Old Soul is quite nice


----------



## Leetwain (Dec 2, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> havn't heard shit about the OMG dad either .. it's in a lot of less popular croses. ive never had the goji og pinesoul cut, but crossed with OMG seems like the cut is shinning all the way thru the dad, looks and flavor wise, from what i know. it's probably one of these males that's perfect to use to replicate the female?


I've grown Lucky God and Gorilla Ghani in both you couldn't miss the smell of OMG, for indica leaners both were heady.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Dec 2, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> I had problems cloning this time, i used dirty old rooting gel, kept the domes too moist, got mold, lesson learned
> 
> one clone made it and it's my favorite plant old soul #6 i keep talking about.. anyways, on day 14 this one showed 4 tiny roots, i transplanted right away in light soil, and put a transparent plastic bag with holes over it to acclimate it from the wet dome... it has to survive!!
> you guys use cloning machines? domes with cubes? i can't be at my grow everyday, i need a dummy proof way to clone...
> ...


If you want the easiest

Glass of water on a heat mat at 80°. At least one node, scrape stem to the white, low light, change water about 1x/week. About 5 days to start showing roots. No domes, ever.

I've tried most ways. Soil, perlite,coco, vermiculite, root plugs, EZ Cloner, diy aero, domes of all makes and manners. honey, clonex, aloe... this has been the most sure fire, and by far the simplest.


----------



## copkilller (Dec 2, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> If you want the easiest
> View attachment 5039323
> Glass of water on a heat mat at 80°. At least one node, scrape stem to the white, low light, change water about 1x/week. About 5 days to start showing roots. No domes, ever.
> 
> I've tried most ways. Soil, perlite,coco, vermiculite, root plugs, EZ Cloner, diy aero, domes of all makes and manners. honey, clonex, aloe... this has been the most sure fire, and by far the simplest.


i have taken cuts this time and put 'em ina cup of water, 11 days now no roots... the bottom of the cuts are brown now i don't know if that's ok but it doesn't look good... It's not on a heat mat tho, and it;s been a lil cold, i will put the cup on the heat mat right now! that sounds so awesome the way you do it bro. i love simplifying shit, thanks for the tip


----------



## SNEAKYp (Dec 2, 2021)

copkilller said:


> i have taken cuts this time and put 'em ina cup of water, 11 days now no roots... the bottom of the cuts are brown now i don't know if that's ok but it doesn't look good... It's not on a heat mat tho, and it;s been a lil cold, i will put the cup on the heat mat right now! that sounds so awesome the way you do it bro. i love simplifying shit, thanks for the tip


I would clean those up and replace the water at the least.

Name changed back?


----------



## Greyseer (Dec 2, 2021)

My go to for cloning is 2.5" square pots of coco with a rapid rooter in it. Wet until it just barely runs off with clone strength nutrients.

I take the cut, cut the stem at a 45* angle then set it in water for a bit while prep everything. Then dry off the sides of the end of the stem and dip it in rooting hormone and stick it in the hole in the rapid rooter. Put it under floros or weak 18/6 light and 50-60% RH ~80f and ignore it for a week+ no matter how horrific it looks. 

I screwed up and left the fan on dropping RH into the 20s for hours. Those mushy SFVOG cuts on the left and back right came back after I fixed the RH and just waited. Bodhi Grandmas Hashplant F2 cuts in the middle were taken after the disaster.

alive and well!


----------



## Greyseer (Dec 2, 2021)

Garfunkel on Day 56


Fat striped seeds poking out of the bud I pollenated with Cap MAC & Cheese pollen. The male was a MAC leaner with similar looking leaves and structure. Mid stretch and a mildly skunky stem rub.

These are a little experiment I'll be running outside next season to see which parent dominates in the cross.


----------



## HamNEggs (Dec 3, 2021)

My first SSDD and its gone good so far. The usual amended recycled soil. This time I used a bit of build a soil craft blend, oyster shell and stuffs from the bokashi bin for the final up pot and top dressed with a little kelp and tea a few days back.
I made a few clones for seed and another just to see how a clone would perform. There were 6 males to provide pollen. Everything was flipped 3 weeks ago so there is a long ways to go. The mama was vegged for about 3 months so she is a bit of a beast. Didn't really plan on letting her go for so long but life and work tends to get in the way. I guess it worked out as it gave the clones a chance to catch up a bit. Now there will just be one harvest window to deal with.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Dec 3, 2021)

copkilller said:


> i have taken cuts this time and put 'em ina cup of water, 11 days now no roots... the bottom of the cuts are brown now i don't know if that's ok but it doesn't look good... It's not on a heat mat tho, and it;s been a lil cold, i will put the cup on the heat mat right now! that sounds so awesome the way you do it bro. i love simplifying shit, thanks for the tip


Yep, might want to clip off the brown tips. And, if they're not too mushy give a scrape from a node to the bottom. Might just need to take new cuts?


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 3, 2021)

Blue dream x Apollo 

I have confirmed through bodhi and the guy who gave them to the fundraiser I bought them from that they are from a project bodhi was working on but when BG said he was going to work with the Apollo's again bodhi gave/sold them to friends family and fundraisers. Very branchy and vigorous. Anyone else ever come across these?


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Dec 3, 2021)

Lambda Genetics said:


> Got MH and Zap!


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 3, 2021)

Lambda Genetics said:


> View attachment 5039880View attachment 5039881


Very very cool and great freebies. Got any idea when you're running them?


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Dec 3, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Very very cool and great freebies. Got any idea when you're running them?


These are going to be run next year around February so I can grow them outdoors! I’m going to run the Viet x Watermelon HP indoors and make some F2s. I have some killer males from my Dread Bread x Shineapple line that I want to match with any keepers from the F2s next year


----------



## jackgonza (Dec 3, 2021)

Lambda Genetics said:


> View attachment 5039880View attachment 5039881


PURPLEPACKS!!!!!


----------



## GreenTools (Dec 3, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> View attachment 5039808
> 
> Blue dream x Apollo
> 
> I have confirmed through bodhi and the guy who gave them to the fundraiser I bought them from that they are from a project bodhi was working on but when BG said he was going to work with the Apollo's again bodhi gave/sold them to friends family and fundraisers. Very branchy and vigorous. Anyone else ever come across these?


I tested the Bruce banner x a11gf3 when that list was current. Looks a11g dominant to me....


----------



## jackgonza (Dec 3, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> I tested the Bruce banner x a11gf3 when that list was current. Looks a11g dominant to me....


Did you notice your plants to lean more towards a11 as well?


----------



## copkilller (Dec 3, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> Name changed back?


Yeah fuck I got kicked off this forum, don't know why, so I'm using my old account

I'm going to be hanging on Overgrow probably mostly in the bodhi thread

I'll post more pictures here of my 3 big bodhi clones if I remember but definitely on overgrow, my username on overgrow is SUPERSHITFUCK peace!!!


----------



## BeagleZ (Dec 3, 2021)

BeagleZ said:


> Anyone running any Strawberry Temple?
> I have two next to some Lavender Jack, The Jacks look amazing, always praying, but the strawberry's are chronically droopy looking.
> The plants appear super healthy otherwise. They are in a 3x3 bed with LOS and I have been very careful with the watering since transplant using a calibrated moisture meter. Temps in the tent are between 70-82 RH @52%, vegging 18on/6off, two CMH 315 about 24" away from canopy dimmed to 80%.
> Anyone else notice this happening, I have never had a healthy plant droop like this constantly and at a loss as to what the problem might be if it is one.
> ...


Update on the Strawberry Temple..
I did raise the lights and that seemed to help. Once they stood up for a bit I lowered the lights back down and everything seemed to even out.
Flipped to flower a few days ago and the stretch has set in for sure.
Looking forward to seeing how they finish.

P.S. there is a baby Fem Trainwreck in the back corner, why the empty space.


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Dec 3, 2021)

Lambda Genetics said:


> These are going to be run next year around February so I can grow them outdoors! I’m going to run the Viet x Watermelon HP indoors and make some F2s. I have some killer males from my Dread Bread x Shineapple line that I want to match with any keepers from the F2s next year


i would love to see and try out those f2s


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Dec 3, 2021)

BeagleZ said:


> Update on the Strawberry Temple..
> I did raise the lights and that seemed to help. Once they stood up for a bit I lowered the lights back down and everything seemed to even out.
> Flipped to flower a few days ago and the stretch has set in for sure.
> Looking forward to seeing how they finish.
> ...


how big is your tent brooooo


----------



## BeagleZ (Dec 3, 2021)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> how big is your tent brooooo


4x4


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Dec 3, 2021)

BeagleZ said:


> 4x4


so that lil box is 3x3 sorry im trying to emulate your setup


----------



## gfigs911 (Dec 3, 2021)

One field trip down at 71 days. Another one coming down tomorrow night


----------



## HamNEggs (Dec 3, 2021)

gfigs911 said:


> View attachment 5040201
> View attachment 5040202
> 
> One field trip down at 71 days. Another one coming down tomorrow night


That is going to be some tasty smoke!


----------



## BeagleZ (Dec 4, 2021)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> so that lil box is 3x3 sorry im trying to emulate your setup


Indeed, 3x3 grass roots


----------



## SNEAKYp (Dec 4, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Yeah fuck I got kicked off this forum, don't know why, so I'm using my old account
> 
> I'm going to be hanging on Overgrow probably mostly in the bodhi thread
> 
> I'll post more pictures here of my 3 big bodhi clones if I remember but definitely on overgrow, my username on overgrow is SUPERSHITFUCK peace!!!


Damn! Sucks to get your account banned and not know why. Maybe the cuss words in the account name..but hard to believe that was more offensive than CopKiller lmao


----------



## sadboy92 (Dec 4, 2021)

Was Kashmir 22 x Strawberry Milk ever released? I saw something hung about it ~1000 pages ago but not sure if it was just a tester.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Dec 5, 2021)

Just got my Etsy Order in from Ms B. Came with this pack. Does any one have info on this? Couldn't find anything in search.


----------



## poonoodle (Dec 5, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> Just got my Etsy Order in from Ms B. Came with this pack. Does any one have info on this? Couldn't find anything in search.
> 
> View attachment 5040983


I’m not sure but I’m excited about my package!! 
Would this be (Thai x Artifact1) x 88g13hp? Or would it be considered Thai x DLA5 male??


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 5, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> I’m not sure but I’m excited about my package!!
> Would this be (Thai x Artifact1) x 88g13hp? Or would it be considered Thai x DLA5 male??


I wondered the same, but feel like it'd be the d9 x dla5 moreso. We'll see what knowledge comes.


----------



## poonoodle (Dec 5, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I wondered the same, but feel like it'd be the d9 x dla5 moreso. We'll see what knowledge comes.


I know Bodhi has been posting up an Artifact1 male on his Instagram recently. Maybe it found it’s way into this


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 5, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> I know Bodhi has been posting up an Artifact1 male on his Instagram recently. Maybe it found it’s way into this


It'd be great imho to add another stud to his stable. A full sativa stud may be close with his Medicine Mountain line. Who wouldn't want to see something like Bodhi's cut of Goji pollenated by Vietnamese 7 x Nepali Watermelon HP?


----------



## SNEAKYp (Dec 5, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> I’m not sure but I’m excited about my package!!
> Would this be (Thai x Artifact1) x 88g13hp? Or would it be considered Thai x DLA5 male??


I'm a bit stumped on that too. It's going to be added to the shortlist for next run, I don't have but one other 88g13hp cross. I think I'll end up running it when I get to Babylon Buster.


----------



## YardG (Dec 5, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> It'd be great imho to add another stud to his stable. A full sativa stud may be close with his Medicine Mountain line. Who wouldn't want to see something like Bodhi's cut of Goji pollenated by Vietnamese 7 x Nepali Watermelon HP?


Not quite what you had in mind but Doc D indicated there will be NWMHP hybrids coming in a few months.


----------



## SFnone (Dec 5, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Yeah fuck I got kicked off this forum, don't know why, so I'm using my old account
> 
> I'm going to be hanging on Overgrow probably mostly in the bodhi thread
> 
> I'll post more pictures here of my 3 big bodhi clones if I remember but definitely on overgrow, my username on overgrow is SUPERSHITFUCK peace!!!


It's everywhere man... I love OG, but they are notorious for deleting posts they think are offensive. I got put on time out for calling out a troll who was putting up fake pics over there. I guess everyone wants a friendly atmosphere, so I get it, but still... when you see something that says, "post withdrawn by author", there's a good chance it was the administrators that removed it.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 5, 2021)

YardG said:


> Not quite what you had in mind but Doc D indicated there will be NWMHP hybrids coming in a few months.


I've recently taken to Doc D for a few possibles. I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## copkilller (Dec 5, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> If you want the easiest
> View attachment 5039323
> Glass of water on a heat mat at 80°. At least one node, scrape stem to the white, low light, change water about 1x/week. About 5 days to start showing roots. No domes, ever.
> 
> I've tried most ways. Soil, perlite,coco, vermiculite, root plugs, EZ Cloner, diy aero, domes of all makes and manners. honey, clonex, aloe... this has been the most sure fire, and by far the simplest.


ok man I did this like you said, I scraped 'em real good to the white meat, but the plants are like 25days in flower, I used tap water, the ones in the back have been in that cup for like 3 weeks and one is showing maybe a "a" bump but it wasn't on a heat mat


----------



## jasonryan00 (Dec 6, 2021)

copkilller said:


> ok man I did this like you said, I scraped 'em real good to the white meat, but the plants are like 25days in flower, I used tap water, the ones in the back have been in that cup for like 3 weeks and one is showing maybe a "a" bump but it wasn't on a heat mat
> View attachment 5041454


This is just my 2 cents on the subject 
I have found in my experimenting with cloning practices that scraping the stem doesn't actually improve rooting and it may even hinder the development. 
I scraped stems of plants i tried the following cloning methods on
Rockwool cube and dome 
Aero cloner 
and in glasses of water like above 
(multiple strains)
(clonex used) 

I observed that the only nubs that start sprouting were above the stem scraping with no nubs what so ever on the areas of the stem that were scraped I kept the clones for 2 weeks to see the results. 
It seems to make sense with how the plants forms advantageous roots naturally, These roots form on an uncovered part of the stem which has not been scraped or damaged 
I have had the most success with cloning with different methods and strains without scraping a stem. I feel the scraped portion just wilts and dies off over time. 
I believe that you are not even seeing nubs after 3 weeks because of this 

Also by the looks of those snips they were taken 2-3 weeks into flower, they might have advanced too far to be reverted to veg. It could cause a good amount of stress on the plant having to go through all those changes


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 6, 2021)

copkilller said:


> ok man I did this like you said, I scraped 'em real good to the white meat, but the plants are like 25days in flower, I used tap water, the ones in the back have been in that cup for like 3 weeks and one is showing maybe a "a" bump but it wasn't on a heat mat
> View attachment 5041454


ive never attempted to clone a plant that far into flower, but I’m all about tap water for rooting. It takes 10-14 days on average without anything fancy just tap water in solo cups.

Aero cloners and other methods I’ve seen can make it all happen faster; but the simplicity and consistency just makes me feel safe lol.

(I’ve never done this) but you might consider pulling the flowers off one of the cuts, and experimenting to see if the cuttings are wasting energy trying to keep those buds alive instead of pushing out roots


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Dec 6, 2021)

copkilller said:


> ok man I did this like you said, I scraped 'em real good to the white meat, but the plants are like 25days in flower, I used tap water, the ones in the back have been in that cup for like 3 weeks and one is showing maybe a "a" bump but it wasn't on a heat mat
> View attachment 5041454


If those are the cuts that had gotten brown tips, they may need to be replaced with fresh cuts?

This may be a case of "it works for me," and I'm just lucky. I do it with cuts from veggies and herbs, too. And interesting about the scrape vs no scrape comment. I just did an inadvertent side by side with some SSDD cuts. I was lazy, and just stuck some cuts in water, no scrape. A couple of days later I took more cuts, and did scrape them. The no scrapes got brown stem ends, and did not root...the others did. Maybe It was the way I was holding my mouth, lol! IDK I never have used the water method for flowering weed cuts, but it definitely works on flowering African Blue Basil. Be glad to send you some rooted cuts of that! I hope you find a way that works for you.


----------



## Redeyes82 (Dec 6, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Some good ideas from the past couple of guys. The Wookie male is kinda different and pretty unique to Bodhi... you probably need one of those. And then Goji Og and Sunshine Daydream are a couple of his beloved classics... the F1s of those strains aren't available anymore but he's used those in lots of crosses that are available now.
> 
> This is just off the top of my head too but how 'bout.... Soulmate ("Pinesoul" Goji x Wookie), and Baba Kush (Bubba Kush x Sunshine Daydream). Those should be pretty indica leaning. For a full heavy indica... pick your favorite all indica mom matched with the g13hashplant. Mountain Temple might be a good sativa leaner... Bodhi's Temple cross seems to be a homerun and you'd get a last taste of the old Appalachia male that made a whole ton of greatness before he retired. Purple Soul (Pinesoul x Purple Unicorn) would give you the Goji crossed with B's purple male creation. The good thing with Bodhi is nobody seems to go far wrong, even throwing darts and randomly picking something.


I grew out 7 soulmate females and it’s a very underwhelming smoke. Some nice terps though. Overall it was something I’d never consider running twice. Everything else In the room blew it away. Also grew phone home from Bodhi in that run. It was mediocre at best. Perhaps bad luck of the draw. Devils Harvest Rollex OG and Og Reekn, big Buddha’s head cheese and double cheese put the Bodhi gear to Shame


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2021)

Soulmate is one of our favorites and excellent for pain relief also, wanted to f2 but didn’t get a male.


----------



## JojoThug (Dec 6, 2021)

Redeyes82 said:


> I grew out 7 soulmate females and it’s a very underwhelming smoke. Some nice terps though. Overall it was something I’d never consider running twice. Everything else In the room blew it away. Also grew phone home from Bodhi in that run. It was mediocre at best. Perhaps bad luck of the draw. Devils Harvest Rollex OG and Og Reekn, big Buddha’s head cheese and double cheese put the Bodhi gear to Shame


You're comparing terpenes to one another without understanding that each and every terpenoid biochemistry serves a different purpose in our endocannabinoid system. Very misleading to those who seek relief from Pinene and Linalool dom cultivars. The shame is on ur limited education. I saw on another post of urs how much you like a Sunhine 4 cross....who the fook did you think that originated from??


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Dec 6, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Soulmate is one of our favorites and excellent for pain relief also, wanted to f2 but didn’t get a male.


Because of your recommendations, I just finished some Soulmate F2's. Don't think I'm allowed to say how I got them, lol! Never had the F1's, but these F2's are very, very good...in all respects.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 6, 2021)

Redeyes82 said:


> I know who originated the cross. It doesn’t have anything to do with the fact that soulmate sucks. Btw. The sunshine 4 x thunderfuck mountain was more on the thunderfuck mountain side of things. Be butt hurt all you want but fact is that most people aren’t growing for special relief from Pinene.


----------



## JojoThug (Dec 6, 2021)

Redeyes82 said:


> I know who originated the cross. It doesn’t have anything to do with the fact that soulmate sucks. Btw. The sunshine 4 x thunderfuck mountain was more on the thunderfuck mountain side of things. Be butt hurt all you want but fact is that most people aren’t growing for special relief from Pinene. Pathetic fan boy. Grow the fuck up


Can't stand that constructive heat huh
Maybe all that mold is eating up ur ability to read some abstracts


----------



## Redeyes82 (Dec 6, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> Can't stand that constructive heat huh
> Maybe all that mold is eating up ur ability to read some abstracts


Btw the mold isn’t my cause so nice try again. A man so butt hurt about my opinion that he finds joy out of my house having mold in it. Such a bitter loser you are. Lol. Showing your age, son


----------



## Redeyes82 (Dec 6, 2021)

Nobody that smoked the soulmate liked it very much. Like I said. Underwhelming smoke compared to everything else in the garden. This is fact and something people other than. Bitter fan boys will appreciate hearing. I’ve grown and smoked it but the child hating on me hasn’t. You be the judge. Go ahead and order the seeds just to be spiteful but I came here and gave an honest opinion. If that makes you feel attacked than maybe youre a bit too attached to Bodhi seeds and getting emotional. You’re not Bodhi. Im not attacking u. Bodhi doesn’t know you and doesn’t care about you. Let that sink in.


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Dec 6, 2021)

Redeyes82 said:


> Nobody that smoked the soulmate liked it very much. Like I said. Underwhelming smoke compared to everything else in the garden. This is fact and something people other than. Bitter fan boys will appreciate hearing. I’ve grown and smoked it but the child hating on me hasn’t. You be the judge. Go ahead and order the seeds just to be spiteful but I came here and gave an honest opinion. If that makes you feel attacked than maybe youre a bit too attached to Bodhi seeds and getting emotional. You’re not Bodhi. Im not attacking u. Bodhi doesn’t know you and doesn’t care about you. Let that sink in.


you must growin reggie cuz your one negative foo


----------



## gfigs911 (Dec 6, 2021)

Redeyes82 said:


> Nobody that smoked the soulmate liked it very much. Like I said. Underwhelming smoke compared to everything else in the garden. This is fact and something people other than. Bitter fan boys will appreciate hearing. I’ve grown and smoked it but the child hating on me hasn’t. You be the judge. Go ahead and order the seeds just to be spiteful but I came here and gave an honest opinion. If that makes you feel attacked than maybe youre a bit too attached to Bodhi seeds and getting emotional. You’re not Bodhi. Im not attacking u. Bodhi doesn’t know you and doesn’t care about you. Let that sink in.


coming in here and just saying soulmate sucks doesnt do anything but piss people off...do you have any info about your soulmates and why they sucked? otherwise if your just going to trash the thread kindly gtfo


----------



## YardG (Dec 6, 2021)

Can people with an intense need to bicker pointlessly with others take it somewhere else.

Someone didn’t enjoy Soulmate, we get it. Other people do. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, try not to be a dick about it.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Dec 6, 2021)

YardG said:


> Can people with an intense need to bicker pointlessly with others take it somewhere else.
> 
> Someone didn’t enjoy Soulmate, we get it. Other people do. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, try not to be a dick about it.


And...maybe some folks grew it better than others?


----------



## YardG (Dec 6, 2021)

I have yet to come across a viable method of judging someone else’s flower via the internet.


----------



## JojoThug (Dec 6, 2021)

Redeyes82 said:


> Nobody that smoked the soulmate liked it very much. Like I said. Underwhelming smoke compared to everything else in the garden. This is fact and something people other than. Bitter fan boys will appreciate hearing. I’ve grown and smoked it but the child hating on me hasn’t. You be the judge. Go ahead and order the seeds just to be spiteful but I came here and gave an honest opinion. If that makes you feel attacked than maybe youre a bit too attached to Bodhi seeds and getting emotional. You’re not Bodhi. Im not attacking u. Bodhi doesn’t know you and doesn’t care about you. Let that sink in.


Damn dude I know I can cut deep but I just sliced yo ass in half. First sign of a lost argument is when the opposite party starts with the immature personal insults. The fact that you grew those and expected them to hit heavy on the Mycrene explains everything to anyone watching this thread. That's like growing cookies and expecting it to hit like Chem D...You remind me of another clown that was on here, so I had to step in and enlighten ur ass before you pollute someone's mind that SM and PH is trash. I know I'm using big boy words, so feel to Google that shit lol


----------



## copkilller (Dec 6, 2021)

jasonryan00 said:


> This is just my 2 cents on the subject
> I have found in my experimenting with cloning practices that scraping the stem doesn't actually improve rooting and it may even hinder the development.
> I scraped stems of plants i tried the following cloning methods on
> Rockwool cube and dome
> ...


Thanks for sharing, i have unscraped cuts that have been in the glass of water for 15 days, no heat mat, no roots
the flowering ones, i removed a couple bud sites, and i scraped 'em, put 'em on the heat mat
we'll see i'll let yall know! but one cut just rooted in a cube at 15 days, so now i only have one more strain that i need to save that hasn't rooted


----------



## copkilller (Dec 6, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> If those are the cuts that had gotten brown tips, they may need to be replaced with fresh cuts?


i took some fresh cuts, but they are at day 30 of flower


FlakeyFoont said:


> And interesting about the scrape vs no scrape comment


i'll let ya'll know how mine root, but yeah thay are in flower so it might now work at all because of that


----------



## JojoThug (Dec 6, 2021)

YardG said:


> Can people with an intense need to bicker pointlessly with others take it somewhere else.
> 
> Someone didn’t enjoy Soulmate, we get it. Other people do. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, try not to be a dick about it.


Make sure you tag me when you speak to me from a distance. People do not understand biochemistry. Therefore information will be misleading for others. In return, which will lead them to a cultivar that doesn't serve the right purpose for thier personal benefit. All because someone didn't do thier research. This isn't just about Bodhi, it's about understanding what the specific cultivar offers to the end user.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm happy to say I'm finally soaking beans again. Been a long 2021 with nothing growing, but ready to ring in the new year with 4 Useful's, 6 Pinball Wizard. Got room for 2 more, but I'm undecided so maybe once these hit soil I'll have a clue.
As an aside, I really hope to slow my use of the ignore feature here but trolls bringing negative vibes sucks ass!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Dec 6, 2021)

Lucky me. The sole surviving Black Triangle is female.


----------



## JojoThug (Dec 6, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I'm happy to say I'm finally soaking beans again. Been a long 2021 with nothing growing, but ready to ring in the new year with 4 Useful's, 6 Pinball Wizard. Got room for 2 more, but I'm undecided so maybe once these hit soil I'll have a clue.
> As an aside, I really hope to slow my use of the ignore feature here but trolls bringing negative vibes sucks ass!


All dude had to say was...I grew them out, they weren't for me but folks who seek pine and lavender terps may benefit from this cross. I just grew out WOMO and had all wook Dom plants and after seeing both positive n neg vibes towards the wook male I've decided for myself that wook 15 is quite dank in its own way. Very heady for me personally


----------



## poonoodle (Dec 6, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I'm happy to say I'm finally soaking beans again. Been a long 2021 with nothing growing, but ready to ring in the new year with 4 Useful's, 6 Pinball Wizard. Got room for 2 more, but I'm undecided so maybe once these hit soil I'll have a clue.
> As an aside, I really hope to slow my use of the ignore feature here but trolls bringing negative vibes sucks ass!


Certainly don’t want to derail, but what Useful beans? 

On a Bodhi note, I’ve grown out 2 soul mates, and I’m in love with one of them. It’s the biggest plant in my 3x3 bed right now because I gotta have more of her.


----------



## Polyuro (Dec 6, 2021)

Redeyes82 said:


> I grew out 7 soulmate females and it’s a very underwhelming smoke. Some nice terps though. Overall it was something I’d never consider running twice. Everything else In the room blew it away. Also grew phone home from Bodhi in that run. It was mediocre at best. Perhaps bad luck of the draw. Devils Harvest Rollex OG and Og Reekn, big Buddha’s head cheese and double cheese put the Bodhi gear to Shame


Opinions r like assholes and this asshole has the soulmate in week 2 of flower and will be the final judge jury and executioner.  #betterthanscience


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 6, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> Certainly don’t want to derail, but what Useful beans?
> 
> On a Bodhi note, I’ve grown out 2 soul mates, and I’m in love with one of them. It’s the biggest plant in my 3x3 bed right now because I gotta have more of her.


2 BOO's, 1 Chocolate Diesel, 1 Chocolate Skunk.
I'm really hoping one of the Pinball Wizard catches my attention enough to keep a cutting of another couple go's.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2021)

The Wizard is big and powerful and up in the high type.
Also in Hillbill's Vapor Genie Aluminum this moment.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 6, 2021)

hillbill said:


> The Wizard is big and powerful and up in the high type.
> Also in Hillbill's Vapor Genie Aluminum this moment.


Wharlt sort of flavors are you getting out of yours now?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2021)

Cedar, pepper and burned shotshell.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 6, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Cedar, pepper and burned shotshell.


That's an interesting description you end with. Sounds enjoyable to those of us who enjoy the smell of burned shotshell.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Dec 6, 2021)

YardG said:


> I have yet to come across a viable method of judging someone else’s flower via the internet.


It’s 2021 already. Where’s the damn “Smell-o-vision” technology?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2021)

Got at least 2/5 Guava Wookie are girls, waiting on 2 to show. Wide leaves on all and smell like cut grass. Early.


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 6, 2021)

1st time running Soulmate. Popped 2 seeds, those 2 plants are girls & are at 34F. Dripping in trichs. No pine coming trough as of now. Both smell like guava gummy bears.


----------



## JojoThug (Dec 6, 2021)

Meanwhile in the DM


----------



## jp68 (Dec 6, 2021)

There was a guy here a few years ago claiming og reeking rolex or whatever. Seems hes pretty bent cuz hes spitting the same nonsense about the same bodhi strains


----------



## YardG (Dec 6, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> It’s 2021 already. Where’s the damn “Smell-o-vision” technology?


John Waters hates the internet? I misremembered, Waters didn't have anything to do with Smell-o-Vision (though he did do a scratch and sniff thing).


----------



## poonoodle (Dec 7, 2021)

jp68 said:


> There was a guy here a few years ago claiming og reeking rolex or whatever. Seems hes pretty bent cuz hes spitting the same nonsense about the same bodhi strains


Seems more like an advertisement in the biggest thread on rollitup saying that his other beans are better. “Bodhi sucks, I’m going with THESE beans instead. They are better!”


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 7, 2021)

2x Granola Funk Remix are up, and just soaked 2x Soul Mate, thinking to pop 2x Metal Haze too when I do get the seeds


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 7, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> thinking to pop 2x Metal Haze too when I do get the seeds


Do it. For science. I’ve changed my tune and am much more open to the MH after reading around. Im still waiting on beans too


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 7, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Do it. For science.


Hell yeah man, I'm not buying all these packs just to stash them away. This morning, I quickly went over what Bodhi strains I have and got giddy. Can't wait to try the variety


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 7, 2021)

I realise I buy more beans than I can grow, and yesterday came time to decide what to part with. I've only traded, or gifted my beans and that will continue. No profits. Period.
Parting with,
2 Sun Ra
1 Dragonsblood HP
1 Dragonsblood HP v2
1 Laughing Lemon
2 Purple Star
Maybe some others, not sure.
These will go to shoe, who can manage as he chooses. Y'all in the know, know where to go. I'll update when I send them so you can be on the lookout.
Not looking for trades here. These will be donated outside of RIU.


----------



## sadboy92 (Dec 7, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> I’m not sure but I’m excited about my package!!
> Would this be (Thai x Artifact1) x 88g13hp? Or would it be considered Thai x DLA5 male??


there were some malawi x artifact 1 x 88g13hp "hoodie beans" floating around a little over 3 years ago in blackpacks with labels that read "untested limited edition"
my guess is that, whatever the breeding order, this new one was done the same way (probably dla5 dad but maybe b has had the artifact 1 male for a while so who knows)


----------



## georgekush405 (Dec 7, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> You're comparing terpenes to one another without understanding that each and every terpenoid biochemistry serves a different purpose in our endocannabinoid system. Very misleading to those who seek relief from Pinene and Linalool dom cultivars. The shame is on ur limited education. I saw on another post of urs how much you like a Sunhine 4 cross....who the fook did you think that originated from??


So to give your opinion on if weed is good or not you have to give some goofy elaboration on what terpenes are present and what purpose it serves your endocannabinoid system? Uh, hell naw. Just tell me if its good or not - why or why not.

Also, it is possible you can like one strain from a breeder (sunshine 4) and dislike another strain with different genetics from the same breeder (soulmate). Let people be free to voice their opinions and enough with the fanboy, nut-hugging nonsense.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Dec 7, 2021)

__
https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast%2Fepisode-9-bodhi-of-bodhi-seeds-nierika-supernatural-selections

Here is an interview with Bodhi for anyone who may not be familiar with what his intentions are as a breeder. Such an inspirational guy in and out of the garden!


----------



## LunarMOG (Dec 7, 2021)

hey everyone hope all are as well as can be, i just wanted to spark some bodhi related conversation, maybe a week ago someone mentioned the OMG stud B man is using. Ive only recently grown out the cherry queen and came up with 3 females. All were pretty uniform in appearance; monster bushes with gigantic colas. They were outside so the weather took its toll on them for sure, but not as bad as the single DLA4 female i had, but much worse than the time bandit (4) and lazy lightning (2) girls. Since those all had the same ghash father i feel like im pretty familiar with his characteristics. Anyone grown out other OMG sired crosses? I have a few, om4 (gift from bad dawg), dreadbread, and considering pinesoul, since goji og was a local favorite of mine for a while so i think it would be interesting to see where the omg father takes the pinesoul cut (which i havent seen personally, but i do dig pine terps (pinene?)). The cherry queen is excellent stock in general despite my conditions and one of the phenos was significantly more fungal resistant than the sisters and got to finish out an extra week or more. Amazing smoke, uplifting, very lemon/cherry-ish terps. Reminds me of a super lemon haze cut i had for a while, but also quite different e.g. lemonaid vs raspeberry lemonde and less zippy; more calming in effect. I would highly recommend Cherry Queen for people in dry outdoor conditions, monster yields of beautiful calmly uplifting sweet lemony smoke await. Dreadbread and om4 should give me a good idea of dad's expressions but that wont be for quite some time. Peace everyone. Be Well.


----------



## poonoodle (Dec 7, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> hey everyone hope all are as well as can be, i just wanted to spark some bodhi related conversation, maybe a week ago someone mentioned the OMG stud B man is using. Ive only recently grown out the cherry queen and came up with 3 females. All were pretty uniform in appearance; monster bushes with gigantic colas. They were outside so the weather took its toll on them for sure, but not as bad as the single DLA4 female i had, but much worse than the time bandit (4) and lazy lightning (2) girls. Since those all had the same ghash father i feel like im pretty familiar with his characteristics. Anyone grown out other OMG sired crosses? I have a few, om4 (gift from bad dawg), dreadbread, and considering pinesoul, since goji og was a local favorite of mine for a while so i think it would be interesting to see where the omg father takes the pinesoul cut (which i havent seen personally, but i do dig pine terps (pinene?)). The cherry queen is excellent stock in general despite my conditions and one of the phenos was significantly more fungal resistant than the sisters and got to finish out an extra week or more. Amazing smoke, uplifting, very lemon/cherry-ish terps. Reminds me of a super lemon haze cut i had for a while, but also quite different e.g. lemonaid vs raspeberry lemonde and less zippy; more calming in effect. I would highly recommend Cherry Queen for people in dry outdoor conditions, monster yields of beautiful calmly uplifting sweet lemony smoke await. Dreadbread and om4 should give me a good idea of dad's expressions but that wont be for quite some time. Peace everyone. Be Well.


I have a pack of Om4 that I was thinking of popping a bean or 2 for my next round of bean popping. 

I also have a pack of Nikah (TK x OMG) that I hope I can eventually get to. So many seeds, so little time.


----------



## the-dolomite (Dec 7, 2021)

My four Bodhi selections for next outdoor season, Space Monkey, Snuggle Funk, Purple Triangle, Amrita x Elfinstone.


----------



## JMcG (Dec 8, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Aloe vera plant works 100% so far for me. cut aloe leave, take clone at 45° ruff up bottom of stem, dunk in aloe leaf, then into moist soil, no dome, 70%RH, 18\6 of low light


I’ve been having great success with aloe as well! I’m still using domes and plugs though. Might have to try ditching the domes. I just bought a 1500 pack of plugs, guess I’ll work through those. Def gonna try it right Into soil too!


----------



## TravisG13 (Dec 8, 2021)

So far I have grown terpenado, silver sunshine and strawberry goji from them. The silver sunshines grew tall and didn't produce much and wasn't great bud, the terpenado grew big buds but I would say it was just average potency.... I like the strawberry goji, it's not the most potent bud I have grown but it has decent potency and has a pretty good flavor. I still have some field trip, mango lotus and soul mate to try from them, so far I wasn't extremely impressed by the strains I have tried through them but maybe I just grabbed the wrong strains.


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 8, 2021)

TravisG13 said:


> So far I have grown terpenado, silver sunshine and strawberry goji from them. The silver sunshines grew tall and didn't produce much and wasn't great bud, the terpenado grew big buds but I would say it was just average potency.... I like the strawberry goji, it's not the most potent bud I have grown but it has decent potency and has a pretty good flavor. I still have some field trip, mango lotus and soul mate to try from them, so far I wasn't extremely impressed by the strains I have tried through them but maybe I just grabbed the wrong strains.


Did you grow full packs of those strains or just 1 or 2 plants? I have a pack of Silver Sunshine and was/still am looking forward to growing them out. I've got Terpenado and Mango Lotus (one each) in mid-late flower right now, both looking promising but too early to jump to conclusions


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 8, 2021)

TravisG13 said:


> So far I have grown terpenado, silver sunshine and strawberry goji from them. The silver sunshines grew tall and didn't produce much and wasn't great bud, the terpenado grew big buds but I would say it was just average potency.... I like the strawberry goji, it's not the most potent bud I have grown but it has decent potency and has a pretty good flavor. I still have some field trip, mango lotus and soul mate to try from them, so far I wasn't extremely impressed by the strains I have tried through them but maybe I just grabbed the wrong strains.


I hope that you have better results with your remaining packs.


----------



## poonoodle (Dec 8, 2021)

TravisG13 said:


> So far I have grown terpenado, silver sunshine and strawberry goji from them. The silver sunshines grew tall and didn't produce much and wasn't great bud, the terpenado grew big buds but I would say it was just average potency.... I like the strawberry goji, it's not the most potent bud I have grown but it has decent potency and has a pretty good flavor. I still have some field trip, mango lotus and soul mate to try from them, so far I wasn't extremely impressed by the strains I have tried through them but maybe I just grabbed the wrong strains.


I just grew 3 Field Trips and 2 Soul Mates. The field trip I grew outdoors is my fav and I’ve got it in the flower tent now to see if I still like it better indoors. My absolute favorite right now is my pinesol leaning soulmate. It has me thinking about getting some Old Soul and I also have Soul Food on the way. Highly recommend.


----------



## TravisG13 (Dec 8, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Did you grow full packs of those strains or just 1 or 2 plants? I have a pack of Silver Sunshine and was/still am looking forward to growing them out. I've got Terpenado and Mango Lotus (one each) in mid-late flower right now, both looking promising but too early to jump to conclusions


I grew the full packs of them outside and cloned the ones that grew the best


----------



## bythekasiz (Dec 8, 2021)

Happy Bodhi Day!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Dec 8, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> hey everyone hope all are as well as can be, i just wanted to spark some bodhi related conversation, maybe a week ago someone mentioned the OMG stud B man is using. Ive only recently grown out the cherry queen and came up with 3 females. All were pretty uniform in appearance; monster bushes with gigantic colas. They were outside so the weather took its toll on them for sure, but not as bad as the single DLA4 female i had, but much worse than the time bandit (4) and lazy lightning (2) girls. Since those all had the same ghash father i feel like im pretty familiar with his characteristics. Anyone grown out other OMG sired crosses? I have a few, om4 (gift from bad dawg), dreadbread, and considering pinesoul, since goji og was a local favorite of mine for a while so i think it would be interesting to see where the omg father takes the pinesoul cut (which i havent seen personally, but i do dig pine terps (pinene?)). The cherry queen is excellent stock in general despite my conditions and one of the phenos was significantly more fungal resistant than the sisters and got to finish out an extra week or more. Amazing smoke, uplifting, very lemon/cherry-ish terps. Reminds me of a super lemon haze cut i had for a while, but also quite different e.g. lemonaid vs raspeberry lemonde and less zippy; more calming in effect. I would highly recommend Cherry Queen for people in dry outdoor conditions, monster yields of beautiful calmly uplifting sweet lemony smoke await. Dreadbread and om4 should give me a good idea of dad's expressions but that wont be for quite some time. Peace everyone. Be Well.


I grew the Tiger Tail earlier this year. I would guess the OMG might be where a lot of the bushy growth comes from, since mine definitely was big & bushy. I wasn't happy with how the plant finished up since I ran into some deficiencies mid-way through flower, but I can't fault the genetics for that. All through veg it had a nice afghani/skunky scent to it. I recall just before I chopped, it significantly shifted from a light, sweet smell with a little afghan skunky backend to more of a sour rotten fruit funk with some BO. High is pleasant and makes me content to just "be"....not sure how else to describe it.


----------



## LunarMOG (Dec 8, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> I grew the Tiger Tail earlier this year. I would guess the OMG might be where a lot of the bushy growth comes from, since mine definitely was big & bushy. I wasn't happy with how the plant finished up since I ran into some deficiencies mid-way through flower, but I can't fault the genetics for that. All through veg it had a nice afghani/skunky scent to it. I recall just before I chopped, it significantly shifted from a light, sweet smell with a little afghan skunky backend to more of a sour rotten fruit funk with some BO. High is pleasant and makes me content to just "be"....not sure how else to describe it.


makes sense since the results of a polyhybrid crossed with a heirloom line would take after the inbred line. it sounds like if the plants were large then they definitely werent taking after the cookie side of the equation. F2s of those would be interesting to see what pans out.


----------



## Zett66 (Dec 8, 2021)

TravisG13 said:


> So far I have grown terpenado, silver sunshine and strawberry goji from them. The silver sunshines grew tall and didn't produce much and wasn't great bud, the terpenado grew big buds but I would say it was just average potency.... I like the strawberry goji, it's not the most potent bud I have grown but it has decent potency and has a pretty good flavor. I still have some field trip, mango lotus and soul mate to try from them, so far I wasn't extremely impressed by the strains I have tried through them but maybe I just grabbed the wrong strains.


I grew and F2d Terpenado. I found some good sleeping effects in there. Not super high potency, but strong enough to put me to sleep after a few rounds in the vaporizer. Had some nice scents in the flowers as well. One of my F2s was straight up dumpster smell. 

I have a pack of Siver Sunshine, hoping for some Haze expression.


----------



## Grojak (Dec 8, 2021)

Pretty in Pink - BOhdi - Big Sur Holy Weed tossing out pink pistols


----------



## Dreaming1 (Dec 8, 2021)

I got my medium shirt and gift today. I'm an XL.5, so it's gonna be a sexy,man belly shirt. Plants from distant, exotic locales combined. Im excited. 
I've grown only about 6 bodhi strains. Popped single seeds first, now popping the entire packs to make more seeds when I can. I have found more powerful plants from my f2's than I got from the packs. My best high so far from the single seeds has been with a Lazy Lightning, which doesn't seem to find favor amongst the masses. I popped a whole pack of Mango Lotus x Snow Lotus and I LOVE it! Going to keep growing this outdoors every year. 
So, I will again plead with you, my fellow pot heads, keep and separate a male, collect some pollen, and paint a couple of buds. You will get mostly buds and a few seeds to continue the strain if you like it, but wasn't convinced by the plants you met the first time. The seeds in the pack are what you got, but breed them and the gems inside those genetics are what you'll find. 
Try to be kind. Doesn't cost you a dime and everyone will have a better time.


----------



## Zett66 (Dec 8, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> I got my medium shirt and gift today. I'm an XL.5, so it's gonna be a sexy,man belly shirt. Plants from distant, exotic locales combined. Im excited.
> I've grown only about 6 bodhi strains. Popped single seeds first, now popping the entire packs to make more seeds when I can. I have found more powerful plants from my f2's than I got from the packs. My best high so far from the single seeds has been with a Lazy Lightning, which doesn't seem to find favor amongst the masses. I popped a whole pack of Mango Lotus x Snow Lotus and I LOVE it! Going to keep growing this outdoors every year.
> So, I will again plead with you, my fellow pot heads, keep and separate a male, collect some pollen, and paint a couple of buds. You will get mostly buds and a few seeds to continue the strain if you like it, but wasn't convinced by the plants you met the first time. The seeds in the pack are what you got, but breed them and the gems inside those genetics are what you'll find.
> Try to be kind. Doesn't cost you a dime and everyone will have a better time.


Every run without (at least a few) polinated buds is a lost opportunity.


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 8, 2021)

TravisG13 said:


> I grew the full packs of them outside and cloned the ones that grew the best


You grew a full pack of silver sunshine and didn’t find one impressive lady?


----------



## YardG (Dec 8, 2021)

Photos of another LE black friday pack on OG, Pestilence x Snow Lotus. Shouldn't have sat on my hands I guess (except that I very much should sit on my hands when it comes to more packs).


----------



## TravisG13 (Dec 8, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> You grew a full pack of silver sunshine and didn’t find one impressive lady?


I had about 6 females out of the pack and I'm not sure which pheno they leaned towards but they were all basically the same, kinda a lemony smell. I wasn't impressed by a single one yes I did grow a full pack. Some of the terpenados grew really nice nugs but none of them had amazingly potent bud. I really do like the strawberry goji, it's not quite as potent as the O.G. Kush I used to grow but it produces better.

That was last year I grew the full packs of terpenados and silversunshines, this summer I grew the strawberry goji and some freebies from Great Lakes Genetics which really didn't impress me (Motor City Fighter)

I don't have space to do full packs indoors and I'm in a cold climate so I'm waiting til it warms back up to try those other strains.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Dec 8, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> Popped single seeds first, now popping the entire packs to make more seeds when I can. I have found more powerful plants from my f2's than I got from the packs.





Zett66 said:


> Every run without (at least a few) polinated buds is a lost opportunity.


Couldn't agree more with you both on this. Every run is a full pack from now on. Started a tent that will completely dedicated to males during flower. Pollen will be collected. Branches will be dusted.


----------



## sadboy92 (Dec 8, 2021)

What lights does everyone run? Different color temps for veg vs flower?


----------



## Zett66 (Dec 8, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> What lights does everyone run? Different color temps for veg vs flower?


2x240W QBs 3500k in 4x4 tent


----------



## TravisG13 (Dec 9, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> What lights does everyone run? Different color temps for veg vs flower?


Right now I have 4 qb 288's at 3000k in one 3x3 tent (I think they're pushing about 340 watts right now) in another 3x3 tent I have a lamp with 4 qb 132 at 3000k and 5 2' bridgelux thrives on it at 3500k

In my veg tent right now I have 6500k T5HO's, soon to be upgraded to a mixture of 5000k and 4000k bridgelux thrives


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 9, 2021)

Which is stronger, dla 11 or 13?


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 9, 2021)

Payment shipping time took forever but this is finally on the way. The watermelon HP freebie is getting popped first. 

Cant say enough about GLG’s customer service though. Always positive experiences


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Dec 9, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Payment shipping time took forever but this is finally on the way. The watermelon HP freebie is getting popped first.
> 
> Cant say enough about GLG’s customer service though. Always positive experiences
> 
> View attachment 5043500


If you pop your Viet X Nepali Watermelon HP then I guess I’ll do the same. Looking for a few good keepers before the spring anyways


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 9, 2021)

Lambda Genetics said:


> If you pop your Viet X Nepali Watermelon HP then I guess I’ll do the same. Looking for a few good keepers before the spring anyways


Im really curious to see what sort of flowering times and bud structure will come out of the pack; but am more interested in exploring a hundred f2s of this one, so may send cuts to a friend for a seed run like last year w/laughing lemon


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Dec 9, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Im really curious to see what sort of flowering times and bud structure will come out of the pack; but am more interested in exploring a hundred f2s of this one so may send cuts to a friend for a seed run like last year w/laughing lemon


If I do pop them, then I’m taking the whole pack to F2s.


----------



## poonoodle (Dec 9, 2021)

I’m so jealous of people that have space to make F2s. I’m holding on to some packs until I can get more space to F2 them


----------



## YardG (Dec 9, 2021)

I used my tent to make f2s last summer but only did one round. This year I'm hoping to get in 2 rounds.


----------



## Zett66 (Dec 9, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> I’m so jealous of people that have space to make F2s. I’m holding on to some packs until I can get more space to F2 them


You dont need much space. Just pull the male out during week 2 or so of flower when the pollen sacks are about to open and keep it in a seperate room until it starts to release pollen. Collect some of it and brush on few bud sites. I did this on my second grow ever for the first time and got about 30 seeds. Been F2ing ever since.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 9, 2021)

I put a trimmed male or 2 out in August and let them make some dust


----------



## hillbill (Dec 9, 2021)

I don’t have people right on top of me and live in a heavily wooded area with a few towns of500 to 3000 people in the county.


----------



## Zett66 (Dec 9, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I don’t have people right on top of me and live in a heavily wooded area with a few towns of500 to 3000 people in the county.


Sounds like a Hill Billy


----------



## hillbill (Dec 9, 2021)

Haven’t always been on this hill.


----------



## Zett66 (Dec 9, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Haven’t always been on this hill.


Was just a dumb joke if that wasnt obvious


----------



## SFnone (Dec 9, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Which is stronger, dla 11 or 13?


Haven't tried 11, but unfortunately, 13 is a big let down. Starts smelling fuely and oniony, but ends more perfumery and citrus chemical. High's nothing special. Very light body relaxation and virtually no head whatsoever. I grew HPD along side if it, which has a calming body high too, but is way stronger. Terps are also better on HPD. I also had some landrace stuff from 2 different regions of Pakistan, Iran, and south east Afghanistan, and all of those out performed DLA 13 on every level. Terps, yields, and most importantly, effect. But I am only basing all this on two plants, which by now I know isn't enough with Bodhi gear to be definitive.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Dec 9, 2021)

Update on the Dream Lotus monster pheno. If you don't know the story, I had a Dream Lotus plant (Blue Dream x Snow Lotus) that grew into a monster in my tent and I chopped it down week 6 because it was being a space whore. Kept a few of the buds just to try and the rest went to the hash bag as I call it. The smoke from the few buds I dried and cured were spot on Blue Dream with nice auditory enhancement. Anyways, while making hash I found a few seeds from the buds and planted them. 1 of them ended up growing vigorously into a nice plant I finished around week 10. Structure was just like its mom so I knew how to train her this time. Fast forward to the smoke from the supposed s1... Nothing like the mom. Smells like some nasty ass feet lol. The high isn't anywhere near as strong as the mom either. Oh well, was a fun incidental project.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 9, 2021)

Snug funk 1


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 9, 2021)

Snug funk 2


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 9, 2021)

red eye Jedi


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 9, 2021)

Humble shed tent grow in prolly a little smaller than 2 gal pots old fox farm soil amended with bio live (& a little trio nutes) almost week 8. Under 260 watts of hlg lights. Small scale but hopefully give y’all an idea of what’s in them beans


----------



## Greyseer (Dec 9, 2021)

Garfunkel at 63 days from 12/12 on chop day


----------



## copkilller (Dec 10, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Humble shed tent grow in prolly a little smaller than 2 gal pots old fox farm soil amended with bio live (& a little trio nutes) almost week 8. Under 260 watts of hlg lights. Small scale but hopefully give y’all an idea of what’s in them beans


wow perfectly grown man, and the most amazing pictures, the snug funk 1 looks gnarly


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 10, 2021)

Pinball Wizard (12/12 fs)


----------



## Freshbakd (Dec 10, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Pinball Wizard (12/12 fs)
> View attachment 5044078


How long did you veg? If you don't mind me asking. They stayed so short for ya


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 10, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> How long did you veg? If you don't mind me asking. They stayed so short for ya


12/12 fs is no veg...starting seeds on a flowering light cycle and they start flowering when They are ready. I've not tried it, but strongly considering running some of my gear that way to get through some quick.


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 10, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> How long did you veg? If you don't mind me asking. They stayed so short for ya


No veg time like mawasmada said, I also did a bit of LST, bending the main stem over, otherwise would have been taller


----------



## hillbill (Dec 10, 2021)

I call what I do in early flower but it’s really a bit sadistic involving padded pliers and such.


----------



## Freshbakd (Dec 10, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> 12/12 fs is no veg...starting seeds on a flowering light cycle and they start flowering when They are ready. I've not tried it, but strongly considering running some of my gear that way to get through some quick.


oh wow straight out 12 12 huh? how long were they around before they started flowering then? i just wonder because some say they don't start until they are mature when you go that route. I'm very curious if you can't tell


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 10, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> oh wow straight out 12 12 huh? how long were they around before they started flowering then? i just wonder because some say they don't start until they are mature when you go that route. I'm very curious if you can't tell


From my experience, and I've done 12/12 a couple times, most plants will show sex and start transitioning within 3-4 weeks from sprouting. Males tend to show sex earlier, at least that was the case this last round.


----------



## Zett66 (Dec 10, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Pinball Wizard (12/12 fs)
> View attachment 5044078


Very nice, any Haze smell coming off that girl? Lemon?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 10, 2021)

Sweat and citrus on 2 PW plants curing, bigger than most. Strong


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 10, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Very nice, any Haze smell coming off that girl? Lemon?


I think mine is leaning more towards the SSH. That's what I thought when I cleaned up some lowers couple weeks back to promote more airflow. Sharp metallic citrus smells on this one, very much looking forward to it


----------



## Zett66 (Dec 10, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Sweat and citrus on 2 PW plants curing, bigger than most. Strong





Tiflis said:


> I think mine is leaning more towards the SSH. That's what I thought when I cleaned up some lowers couple weeks back to promote more airflow. Sharp metallic citrus smells on this one, very much looking forward to it


Sounds like what I was hoping for!! Thanks guys


----------



## MrGr33ngreen (Dec 10, 2021)

High @ALl,
made open pollinated seeds.

DLA4 

3 Girls 2 Males


----------



## Growinbuds88 (Dec 10, 2021)

MrGr33ngreen said:


> High @ALl,
> made open pollinated seeds.
> 
> DLA4
> ...


Nice mature beans you got there.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 10, 2021)

copkilller said:


> wow perfectly grown man, and the most amazing pictures, the snug funk 1 looks gnarly


thanks man always happy to contribute to the community. & Yea excited for the snug funk shud be knockout fire


----------



## LunarMOG (Dec 10, 2021)

what kind of variance did you see in the three females if ya dont mind me askin?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 10, 2021)

Red eye Jedi has this loud rank Garlic Skunk Spicy hash hint of diesel smell. hits me like eeewwwwwuuhhh mmm mmmm cant stop smelling the stank. cant hold itself up that well tho

Snug Funk 1 is this gentle Soapy Pine smell. like itll lay a fresh out the dryer blanket on me to fall asleep with the windows open. best structure

Snug funk 2 Same as 1 but more spicy


none gave me trouble. moved states in veg then tossed into flower in a uninsulated shed. small pots but doin just fine


----------



## JumpinJimmy77 (Dec 10, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> You're comparing terpenes to one another without understanding that each and every terpenoid biochemistry serves a different purpose in our endocannabinoid system. Very misleading to those who seek relief from Pinene and Linalool dom cultivars. The shame is on ur limited education. I saw on another post of urs how much you like a Sunhine 4 cross....who the fook did you think that originated from??


I’ve smoked soulmate and while it was a decent smoke, there are much better strains with pinene and Linalool that actually get me where I want to be. Simply saying that a man doesn’t understand certain terps therefore he’s wrong is not sound logic. Not all strains are created equal. Just cause something has certain terps doesn’t mean it’s always exceptional. There’s levels to everything. I’d sure as hell smoke soulmate if given no other option but it’s just not the best smoke regardless of what terpenes it has. Side note…there’s a hell of a lot more to effects than terpenes. I’ve grown plants high in myrcene that were great smoke but nowhere near as couch lock as plants I’ve grown with tons of limonene. It’s not always just a matter of looking at terp content and predicting an effect. You’ve simplified things to much and sound like someone just now learning about terpenes


----------



## JumpinJimmy77 (Dec 10, 2021)

georgekush405 said:


> So to give your opinion on if weed is good or not you have to give some goofy elaboration on what terpenes are present and what purpose it serves your endocannabinoid system? Uh, hell naw. Just tell me if its good or not - why or why not.
> 
> Also, it is possible you can like one strain from a breeder (sunshine 4) and dislike another strain with different genetics from the same breeder (soulmate). Let people be free to voice their opinions and enough with the fanboy, nut-hugging nonsense.


Simply having the presence of certain terpenes doesn’t make something a quality smoke. There are tons of plants with similar terps to soulmate and they aren’t all the same in quality. If they were then there would be no reason to shop around for strains trying different ones. You’d just look for the terpenes present and make your choice off of that with no need to run other strains with similar terpenes. Simply saying something has Pinene, therefore it can never be low quality is faulty thinking. There are levels to everything


----------



## Observe & Report (Dec 10, 2021)

Grow what you like.
Like what you grow.

If not, maybe you'll grow to like it...


----------



## JumpinJimmy77 (Dec 10, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> Grow what you like.
> Like what you grow.
> 
> If not, maybe you'll grow to like it...


Exactly. Reviews from people who’ve smoked or grown a strain can be very helpful whether negative or positive . Honesty is best policy. The whole “if you don’t have something positive to say don’t say anything at all” does not apply to a community that should be trying to improve itself. This is a Bodhi forum but that doesn’t mean you must lie or keep your mouth shut. I see a lot of snowflakes in this forum in particular. I’ve been reading for hours


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 11, 2021)

JumpinJimmy77 said:


> Exactly. Reviews from people who’ve smoked or grown a strain can be very helpful whether negative or positive . Honesty is best policy. The whole “if you don’t have something positive to say don’t say anything at all” does not apply to a community that should be trying to improve itself. This is a Bodhi forum but that doesn’t mean you must lie or keep your mouth shut. I see a lot of snowflakes in this forum in particular. I’ve been reading for hours


Saying something negative about strains can be done with grace and respect. If the negative review includes name calling, and fluffing other breeders, and name dropping who's thought to be better, it's a waste of space.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Dec 11, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> All good, I didn’t take any offense. Definitely pretty shitty! I have full confidence GLG will make it right though.


Update on this. GLG gave me the option to have them hold the payment to see if a pack became available....the seeds shipped yesterday. Love their customer service!


----------



## Leetwain (Dec 11, 2021)

Smart Move Day 54


----------



## Leetwain (Dec 11, 2021)

Any info on the Kashmir dad Bodhi uses, growing mango biche Kashmir and Congo Kashmir right now, both looking like they’ll go long.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 11, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> 12/12 fs is no veg...starting seeds on a flowering light cycle and they start flowering when They are ready. I've not tried it, but strongly considering running some of my gear that way to get through some quick.


That's got me thinking as well. I might have to read up on it. 

I wonder what the tradeoffs are? Yield obviously but to what extent is that mitigated by a faster turnover. 

I think I remember somebody well respected say there were some other benefits but fuck if I can remember what they were.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Dec 11, 2021)

Buds just starting to form.
Black Raspberry boys up front and Black Raspberry x Black Triangle boys in back. The 2 on back left look more raspberry, the middle 2 of that group look more triangle, and the back right looks like half and half mix. Pretty neat. Wish I had a BT male in there to compare. 
The girls are under hps, so no pics yet. The raspberry are bushes, the triangle is tall and leggy, and the cross is a leggier top and bushy underneath.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Dec 11, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> Any info on the Kashmir dad Bodhi uses, growing mango biche Kashmir and Congo Kashmir right now, both looking like they’ll go long.


I too would like some info on the kashmir male. I remember someone saying they believed it to be a high cbd line, i Im hoping that is not correct. I have sampled the the kashmir22 x hashplant and those definitely had significant cbd phenos but i think that may have been due to the hashplant dad. 

Also anyone have any info on the columbian in the purple columbian x kashmir freebies?

And many thanks to jbc fot getting the zap into my hands at lightning fast speed. I almost felt guilty grabbing two packs since i cant grow for next few months till i move into new place.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Dec 11, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> Grow what you like.
> Like what you grow.
> 
> If not, maybe you'll grow to like it...


Love it, 
Observe N Report dropping The Way.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 12, 2021)

3 Guava Wookie at 15 days very homogeneous at this point displaying mid hybreed looks and all quite short still. These were quite rootbound and I roughed the roots up, shocked em a bit, but looking better. Good vigor. Did not top but will bend em over for bud exposure!

Elsewhere: I have 4 Sun Ra F2s ready for first up pot to flower mix in veg tent. Might lean Sativa but very young. We really like Sun Ra on the hill.

My Pinball Wizard fills the air with incredible sour notes when vaped, as sour as pig shit, if ya know, you know.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 12, 2021)

Can't wait to hear how your Sun Ra f2's turn out. I'm keeping my freebie pack of it, but donating the 2 I bought. At least a bud or two will make f2's here too, but those are not happening soon.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 12, 2021)

I also pollinated an F2 Space Monkey with Sun Ra pollen


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 12, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I also pollinated an F2 Space Monkey with Sun Ra pollen


Stargate


----------



## gfigs911 (Dec 12, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Stargate


thats pretty good...my thought was sunny monkey but thats not as cool


----------



## Coldnasty (Dec 12, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Stargate


Space is the place haha. Gonna run some Sun Ra outdoors next year.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 12, 2021)

Monkey Sun as SM is the mother. Also have 3 Soulmate x Cherry Queen (SoulQueen) very vigorous and wide leaves, 2 days inflower tent.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 12, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I also pollinated an F2 Space Monkey with Sun Ra pollen


Mokey God!


----------



## Psyphish (Dec 12, 2021)

I think Sun Ra refers to the jazz artist and not Ra, god of sun?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 12, 2021)

Monkey Jazz Man


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 12, 2021)

Psyphish said:


> I think Sun Ra refers to the jazz artist and not Ra, god of sun?


Quite possibly. It was all guess work on my end on this one.


----------



## poonoodle (Dec 12, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Monkey Sun as SM is the mother. Also have 3 Soulmate x Cherry Queen (SoulQueen) very vigorous and wide leaves, 2 days inflower tent.


As someone who loves soul mate, and have missed out on Cherry Queen, that sounds fantastic!!


----------



## YardG (Dec 12, 2021)

Psyphish said:


> I think Sun Ra refers to the jazz artist and not Ra, god of sun?


I agree, but to be fair Sun Ra was an alien life form who communicated with us on a wavelength some call "jazz"


----------



## Coldnasty (Dec 12, 2021)

YardG said:


> I agree, but to be fair Sun Ra was an alien life form who communicated with us on a wavelength some call "jazz"


I had that line “ If you find earth boring, the same old same thing “ the first time i stumbled onto him. so catchy lol He was a trippy dude for sure


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 12, 2021)

Psyphish said:


> I think Sun Ra refers to the jazz artist and not Ra, god of sun?


Thanks for turning me on to this intel. I missed this stuff back then soaking up more heavy metal than anything else. I'm older and slower now haha


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 13, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Monkey Jazz Man


I like Space Jazz, so I googled.

Lol.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I like Space Jazz, so I googled.
> View attachment 5045647
> Lol.


L Ron Hubbard OMG


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 13, 2021)

Finally picked up the Black Friday order, 2x Metal Haze was put in water immediately


----------



## poonoodle (Dec 13, 2021)

hillbill said:


> L Ron Hubbard OMG


LRH x OMG??


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2021)

L R Hubbard WTF will be fine.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 14, 2021)

Hello friends it's been a minute! I hope everyone is well!

My latest grow has been getting issues. I've got little brown in color leaf hoppers everywhere. I've never had them before. Pure crop 1 may help BUT has not helped enough. 

I have ordered 2 xl praying mantis eggs, 1500 lady bugs, and 10,000 green lacewings eggs in pouch to try and curb the issue. At day 20 buds are smaller than usual etc. Couple plants have some clawing going on. 

I have nothing to reset with atm so I'm hoping I can curb the issue. Ripping out my current cover crop (rye and clover) from BAS (where I think I got em from tbh) and top dressing my usual crab, neem, karanja etc mix. Some barley straw and clover from sealed bag. Hoping ripping it all up does somthing. 

IF ANYONE HAS A SUGGESTION SHOOT. IM ALL EARS! I HAVE THE TINY BROWN VARIATION OF HOPPERS.

HAPPY GROWING!


----------



## copkilller (Dec 14, 2021)

Hey ya'll i wana share some cool pictures i just took of my old soul clones and a garlic bread clone

old soul 6


old soul 7


garlic bread frost



i also have a dragons blood hp clone but didn't take a good picture


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 14, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Hey ya'll i wana share some cool pictures i just took of my old soul clones and a garlic bread clone
> 
> old soul 6
> View attachment 5046743
> ...


Dude, that old soul #6 is a monster, is that same age as the #7? Do they look that different IRL?


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 14, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Dude, that old soul #6 is a monster, is that same age as the #7? Do they look that different IRL?


Questions I had to myself too. Those are good looking.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 14, 2021)

I think I've settled on the idea of a ryobi battery powered fogger? For my indoor room. What yall think? For a 12 plant flower room and a small veg area I think it's a good idea. 

Captain Jack's dead bug should work in it before release of beneficial insects.

Breaking into the vault for some bodhi in the next run.. ssdd or space monkey? That I'd the question!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Dec 14, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> I think I've settled on the idea of a ryobi battery powered fogger? For my indoor room. What yall think? For a 12 plant flower room and a small veg area I think it's a good idea.
> 
> Captain Jack's dead bug should work in it before release of beneficial insects.
> 
> Breaking into the vault for some bodhi in the next run.. ssdd or space monkey? That I'd the question!


Maybe 6 of each SSDD and Space Monkey? Then cross them.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 14, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> I think I've settled on the idea of a ryobi battery powered fogger? For my indoor room. What yall think? For a 12 plant flower room and a small veg area I think it's a good idea.
> 
> Captain Jack's dead bug should work in it before release of beneficial insects.
> 
> Breaking into the vault for some bodhi in the next run.. ssdd or space monkey? That I'd the question!


I would say SSDD. I haven't grown either but I had some commercially grown Space Monkey that was average. That and $5 bucks will get you a cup of coffee at Starbucks but that's all I have to go on lol.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 14, 2021)

Insecticide soap or pure crop 1 in fogger? If anyone has any input or experience so I can save my bodhi baby I'd appreciate it! Figure its 100 well spent and it prob won't bother my beneficial bugs as much as a spray I assuming anyway.. possibly buy one to clean with as well!

Happy growing!


----------



## copkilller (Dec 14, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Dude, that old soul #6 is a monster, is that same age as the #7? Do they look that different IRL?


yeah no mistake old soul 6 it 3 times bigger than old soul 7, and old soul 6 skipped a beat and was yellow and hungry for 2 whole weeks while I was away and still got way bigger, old soul 7 makes up for it's size with crystal golfballs, the 6 is my real keeper, actually my real keeper is old soul 3 but I fucked up and killed the clone before trying the cured bud, it's so god damn lemony but also has the dankness and coffee cream that old soul 6 has. old soul 6 is more metallic/mint than lemon. amazing flavor those two


----------



## copkilller (Dec 14, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> next run.. ssdd or space monkey? That I'd the question!


space monkey!
I wish I could help but I've been useless at pest control, I'm using BAS cover crop too and I don't have those.. I have hypoaspis miles, rove bottles and springtails


----------



## hillbill (Dec 15, 2021)

I do like that Monkey.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 15, 2021)

Springtails are in my Black Kow Manure right now and in my EWC and worm bin, they’re fine.


----------



## GreenTools (Dec 15, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> I think I've settled on the idea of a ryobi battery powered fogger? For my indoor room. What yall think? For a 12 plant flower room and a small veg area I think it's a good idea.
> 
> Captain Jack's dead bug should work in it before release of beneficial insects.
> 
> Breaking into the vault for some bodhi in the next run.. ssdd or space monkey? That I'd the question!


If you fog the beneficial predators will probably die also....


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 15, 2021)

SSDD 100% I just keep living vicariously through others until I can acquire some beans of my own …. One day, hopefully. From what I’ve seen/heard it’s an absolute gem and very very medicinal. With an absolutely delicious profile and potential to find several insanely popular cuts. (Butter cut always intrigued me)


----------



## AlienAthena (Dec 15, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Hello friends it's been a minute! I hope everyone is well!
> 
> My latest grow has been getting issues. I've got little brown in color leaf hoppers everywhere. I've never had them before. Pure crop 1 may help BUT has not helped enough.
> 
> ...


Don’t know if you only want organic solutions but maybe try some Lost Coast Plant Therapy. You can order a sample to mix up a gallon to try out


----------



## jackgonza (Dec 15, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> I think I've settled on the idea of a ryobi battery powered fogger? For my indoor room. What yall think? For a 12 plant flower room and a small veg area I think it's a good idea.
> 
> Captain Jack's dead bug should work in it before release of beneficial insects.
> 
> Breaking into the vault for some bodhi in the next run.. ssdd or space monkey? That I'd the question!


Ryobi also has an electrostatic sprayer, and it might work better than a fogger imo, check it out dude!


----------



## jackgonza (Dec 15, 2021)

Ehh maybe not “better” but it’s another cool option lol


----------



## Hayagriva (Dec 16, 2021)

Diesel0889 said:


> Insecticide soap or pure crop 1 in fogger? If anyone has any input or experience so I can save my bodhi baby I'd appreciate it!


Going forward this is a good time to remember that weekly IPM is a good practice to follow. I spray on monday and friday; wednesdays during spring and summer. I circulate between using silica, azamax, and essential oils (mint,clove,rosemary,thyme,geranium) with soap, vinegar and citric acid. With my foliars I also do small amounts of kelp. And just to keep any damn mites at bay a monthly wettable sulfur dip (spraying that indoors NO THANKS) for any new seedlings, clones, and mothers. Hope you can find some relief, leafhoppers arent so much a detrimental pest, more so a nuisance, so if anything thank the cannagods for this blessing, I am still getting over russet and broad mite problems, they are not to be fucked with.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Dec 16, 2021)

Update: I was away for a couple days. My women thought they were leaf hoppers, I think they are thrips. I've never had them etc... got 10,000 green lace wings in the mail today to be released today or tomorrow. I did spray neem oil and pure crop over the last couple weeks. I've been told that pure crop will not kill off GLW or mantis or lady bugs etc. Not sure how true that is. 

Happy growing!


----------



## Leetwain (Dec 16, 2021)

Day 59

Herbaria Bushman F2 (front right) 

Beautiful Day (front left)

Mango Biche*Kashmir (back left)

Smart Move 2 (middle right and back right)


----------



## Greyseer (Dec 17, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> Beautiful Day (front left)


Thoughts on that Beautiful Day? I've got a pack and the cross sounds awesome. That one you got looks good!


----------



## Leetwain (Dec 17, 2021)

Greyseer said:


> Thoughts on that Beautiful Day? I've got a pack and the cross sounds awesome. That one you got looks good!


Looks terrific, very dense and frosty. Taller than I thought it would go. We’ll really see in a month.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 17, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> View attachment 5048070
> 
> Day 59
> 
> ...


What was the Herbaria Bushman like to grow? Flowering time? I don't know if this was a chop day photo.


----------



## Leetwain (Dec 17, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> What was the Herbaria Bushman like to grow? Flowering time? I don't know if this was a chop day photo.


Still needs time, though it was said to be very quick flowering. Interesting plant, very sativa leaf structure yet short. Thinking another week. Anybody else grow it?


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm hoping to run some next outdoor season in southern Michigan. Hopefully it's a good fit.


----------



## Leetwain (Dec 17, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I'm hoping to run some next outdoor season in southern Michigan. Hopefully it's a good fit.


Could be great fit. Also, I’ve never seen a speck of mold on red lotus outdoors.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 17, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> Could be great fit. Also, I’ve never seen a speck of mold on red lotus outdoors.


I don't see much on Aluna, Red Lotus, or Soar out there. I have a pack of Red Lotus I should get into this summer and see for myself.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 17, 2021)

I wish I could find the Green Lotus, Prayer Tower, and a few others


----------



## Zett66 (Dec 17, 2021)

VAhomegrown said:


> I wish I could find the Green Lotus, Prayer Tower, and a few others


Yea Green Lotus is out of stock everywhere I look


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 17, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> Yea Green Lotus is out of stock everywhere I look


Yea I haven't seen it around either. I'm really interested in the Green Crack and Appy crosses. I did find some Mass Medical Prayer Pupil at one of the delivery places last night that was  Doin a wake and bake on it now lol


----------



## hillbill (Dec 17, 2021)

Pinball Wizard, smaller pheno going very Lemon early curing, very sour backbite. Powerful and up Sativa high, just full of ideas and active relaxation. Quite gooey and makes for a long vape session to get all she offers. Can stink the place up. I would recommend Pinball Wizard, powerful Sativa. Definitely Hazy.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 17, 2021)

3 Guava Wookie at 20 days are very short and extremely strong we’re flowered early because of grower fucking up light schedule in flower tent, plugging a 130 watt Board into my 24 hour on strip for 3 days over Thanksgiving. These are making fat round buds early. Barely enough branching to train. Greening up nicely after up pot, big and wide leaves.


----------



## Zett66 (Dec 17, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Pinball Wizard, smaller pheno going very Lemon early curing, very sour backbite. Powerful and up Sativa high, just full of ideas and active relaxation. Quite gooey and makes for a long vape session to get all she offers. Can stink the place up. I would recommend Pinball Wizard, powerful Sativa. Definitely Hazy.


I have Pinball Wizzard and Silver Sunshine. Im just after the SSH in there and just not sure which one to pop first. This sounds like Pinball Wizzard is the safe bet. Bunch of you guys reported Haze leaning Sativa. Excited for these


----------



## Boosky (Dec 17, 2021)

Hayagriva said:


> Going forward this is a good time to remember that weekly IPM is a good practice to follow. I spray on monday and friday; wednesdays during spring and summer. I circulate between using silica, azamax, and essential oils (mint,clove,rosemary,thyme,geranium) with soap, vinegar and citric acid. With my foliars I also do small amounts of kelp. And just to keep any damn mites at bay a monthly wettable sulfur dip (spraying that indoors NO THANKS) for any new seedlings, clones, and mothers. Hope you can find some relief, leafhoppers arent so much a detrimental pest, more so a nuisance, so if anything thank the cannagods for this blessing, I am still getting over russet and broad mite problems, they are not to be fucked with.


Russet mites, boooooooo, booooooo! They suck! I had a collection of elites at one time and they were destroyed by russet mites. Two that I regret the most are Skywalker OG and Bruce Banner #3. Strong, tasty smoke grown hydroponics or soil they were impressive to all that came across them. Got russet mites from a Blue Dream clone that I quarantined for a week but they are tiny and my sight is not what it used to be and I didn't catch them in time. Since then I buy seeds, make seeds, don't buy clones and wear glasses when I go in my grow area. Lol


----------



## GreenTools (Dec 17, 2021)

Well, lots of the old Bodhi gear you will no longer find unless someone happened to save it along the way in f2.....I did that a few times and right now have a bunch of blood orange f2 and kalifornia f2 seedlings.....


----------



## Dreaming1 (Dec 17, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> Well, lots of the old Bodhi gear you will no longer find unless someone happened to save it along the way in f2.


And the current selection will be the same. 
Black Raspberry got dusted here last night. Blue Sunshine depending on sexes, and Soul Axis shortly.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 18, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I realise I buy more beans than I can grow, and yesterday came time to decide what to part with. I've only traded, or gifted my beans and that will continue. No profits. Period.
> Parting with,
> 2 Sun Ra
> 1 Dragonsblood HP
> ...


This package was mailed yesterday, with a couple of changes.
I subbed 2 packs of of Badger's Batch- Island Glaze (Jamaican HP x Querkle) for the Purple Star as Shoe still has Purple Star in stock.
Added, 1 pack of Bodhi's Nierika Acapulco Gold.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 18, 2021)

My early flowered Guava Wookies indeed are all too compact for training so I’ll let em do what they do. Building buds just fine.

Up potted 4 Sun Ra F2s in veg yesterday.with no root disturbance. Look good this morning and all similar with wide leaves first three bracts. Good vigor also.

Two votes on this hill for Cherry Lotus. Had a couple that went through 2 power outages that I mismanaged and gave a couple “short” nights. No problem. Seems to get more “Cherry” by the day during drying/curing. No couchlock and my wife gets ridiculously giddy sometimes.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 18, 2021)

hillbill said:


> My early flowered Guava Wookies indeed are all too compact for training so I’ll let em do what they do. Building buds just fine.
> 
> Up potted 4 Sun Ra F2s in veg yesterday.with no root disturbance. Look good this morning and all similar with wide leaves first three bracts. Good vigor also.
> 
> Two votes on this hill for Cherry Lotus. Had a couple that went through 2 power outages that I mismanaged and gave a couple “short” nights. No problem. Seems to get more “Cherry” by the day during drying/curing. No couchlock and my wife gets ridiculously giddy sometimes.


Got to love anything that gets the ladies giddy!


----------



## SNEAKYp (Dec 18, 2021)

8 Kodama up potted and made it to the tent. All are pretty similar, although I expect some more variation to pop up when I start flower next week.


----------



## Leetwain (Dec 18, 2021)

Air Guitar day 61


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 18, 2021)

@hillbill very curious about the sun ra as the sfvog is an old favourite of ours and I have a couple packs in the stash.


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 18, 2021)

@Dreaming1 very glad you dusted the black raz. I would be very happy to work something out for some black raz F2’s . Was extremely impressed with the finished product! Especially that sharpie pheno. Absolutely dank, super strong trees for sure.


----------



## Lester moor (Dec 18, 2021)

Ancient OG F3 - 5 weeks


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 18, 2021)

Lester moor said:


> Ancient OG F3 - 5 weeks
> View attachment 5049192


Is that the f3 done by Copa Genetics?
Either way, beautiful.


----------



## Lester moor (Dec 18, 2021)

It's mine. I took my original pack to F3. Kept this one out of 20 I sprouted a while back.


----------



## HamNEggs (Dec 18, 2021)

SSDD clone, one seeded and one not. The untrained mother plant is making one fat cola. Smells weird like bread with berries in equal compliment.


----------



## Psyphish (Dec 19, 2021)

HamNEggs said:


> SSDD clone, one seeded and one not. The untrained mother plant is making one fat cola. Smells weird like bread with berries in equal compliment.


One of those has slightly similar vibes to the SSDD I grew. Had a berry smell and something else.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 19, 2021)

Looking at stuff on GLG. Can anyone clarify for me the differences between SSDD and Wookie? They seem kind of similar. Both are Appy crosses. Kinda stuck between Silver Sunshine & Pinball Wizard. Also looking for suggestions on a potent sativa leaner. Thanks!


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 19, 2021)

Bill from the hill may fit that bill if he will..


----------



## hillbill (Dec 19, 2021)

VAhomegrown said:


> Looking at stuff on GLG. Can anyone clarify for me the differences between SSDD and Wookie? They seem kind of similar. Both are Appy crosses. Kinda stuck between Silver Sunshine & Pinball Wizard. Also looking for suggestions on a potent sativa leaner. Thanks!


Pinball Wizard is good to go on th Sativa.
Babylon Buster was a surprise that way also.


----------



## Cannab15 (Dec 19, 2021)

VAhomegrown said:


> Looking at stuff on GLG. Can anyone clarify for me the differences between SSDD and Wookie? They seem kind of similar. Both are Appy crosses. Kinda stuck between Silver Sunshine & Pinball Wizard. Also looking for suggestions on a potent sativa leaner. Thanks!


To me the ssdd male used brings pain relieving body high and kinda sleepy. I would say I haven't seen it bring much appy. To me it's mostly bubba The woolie for me has brought frost, lots of terpenes, and relatively quick flower time. Reminds me a bit of what appy brought but still more relaxed and sleepy usually compared to appy. 
My two favorites of what I ran for awake flower is mountain temple and goji strawberry. The mountain temples have been well documented here and get big and can have a very awake sativa high. The strawberry goji is not as awake, but energetic, very fun and euphoric and more of a full body high of a sativa leaning hybrid. 
For one that's available now if you can't find those maybe strawberry temple. I know that temple cut is great, and although I'm not sure how this specific cross works out I like both parents. Others that may be a little more off the beaten path and closer to heirloom would be soar (running some now, but early on yet), dreadbread or smart move.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 19, 2021)

Cannab15 said:


> To me the ssdd male used brings pain relieving body high and kinda sleepy. I would say I haven't seen it bring much appy. To me it's mostly bubba The woolie for me has brought frost, lots of terpenes, and relatively quick flower time. Reminds me a bit of what appy brought but still more relaxed and sleepy usually compared to appy.
> My two favorites of what I ran for awake flower is mountain temple and goji strawberry. The mountain temples have been well documented here and get big and can have a very awake sativa high. The strawberry goji is not as awake, but energetic, very fun and euphoric and more of a full body high of a sativa leaning hybrid.
> For one that's available now if you can't find those maybe strawberry temple. I know that temple cut is great, and although I'm not sure how this specific cross works out I like both parents. Others that may be a little more off the beaten path and closer to heirloom would be soar (running some now, but early on yet), dreadbread or smart move.


How're the Soar plants doing? These have my attention.


----------



## Cannab15 (Dec 19, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> How're the Soar plants doing? These have my attention.


Still young, just sexed. Only have one male and one female at the moment. The male has very wide leaves. Not much else to mention at the moment. I had a male before that had a wonderful tropical fruit stem rub that I regrettably got rid of. The two are kinda like a light cherry funk, with the male less cherry and a little lemon and more funk.


----------



## Cannab15 (Dec 19, 2021)

Thinking about Bodhi's great temple cut and how it seems similar to ssh, but I've never ran any bodhi ssh crosses. Has anyone ran a bodhi ssh and temple cross to the same male, and if you have how would you compare them?


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 19, 2021)

Cannab15 said:


> To me the ssdd male used brings pain relieving body high and kinda sleepy. I would say I haven't seen it bring much appy. To me it's mostly bubba The woolie for me has brought frost, lots of terpenes, and relatively quick flower time. Reminds me a bit of what appy brought but still more relaxed and sleepy usually compared to appy.
> My two favorites of what I ran for awake flower is mountain temple and goji strawberry. The mountain temples have been well documented here and get big and can have a very awake sativa high. The strawberry goji is not as awake, but energetic, very fun and euphoric and more of a full body high of a sativa leaning hybrid.
> For one that's available now if you can't find those maybe strawberry temple. I know that temple cut is great, and although I'm not sure how this specific cross works out I like both parents. Others that may be a little more off the beaten path and closer to heirloom would be soar (running some now, but early on yet), dreadbread or smart move.


Thanks for the detailed response! That helps a lot. Yea, all the Bodhi stuff I'm interested in the most is long gone. Green Lotus, Prayer Tower, Appy, etc.. I smoked some MMS Prayer Pupil the other day that was pretty good. It was a nice buzz and it has Prayer Tower in it. Ended up grabbing a pack that was on sale. Thinking about going with the Lotus Head (Headband x Snow Lotus), Air Guitar (Temple x Wookie), and grabbing Sundance (Lemon Thai x Wookie) as the freebie after reading your post though.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 19, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> How're the Soar plants doing? These have my attention.


indeed


----------



## CrunchBerries (Dec 20, 2021)

Update from day 38-39f. 
Family portrait of Sunshine Queen on left and Orange Wookie x88g13 on right in 15 gal SIPs.

Sunshine Queen 


Orange Wookie x 88g13



Sunshine Queen in 5 gal ROLS


Hope ya’ll are well~ Crunch


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 20, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Update from day 38-39f.
> Family portrait of Sunshine Queen on left and Orange Wookie x88g13 on right in 15 gal SIPs.
> View attachment 5050474
> Sunshine Queen View attachment 5050477
> ...


 That Orange Wookie x 88g13hp looks as good as it sounds. Can't wait to hear how it turns out.


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 20, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Update from day 38-39f.


Looks like you're getting a lot of snow this Christmas


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 20, 2021)

So one of the Metal Haze never came up, went to investigate and the seed was just laying there like a whore. I put it back in the water just to see if it cracks open, but I doubt it. The other one is up and looking good. Also just up-potted the 2x Granola Funk, getting some twisting of the leaves, but otherwise doing fine.


----------



## Leetwain (Dec 20, 2021)

Air Guitar day 63. I grew and smoked Pinball Wizard, certainly a SSH smell, taste, and high. Very little lavender leaning unlike most wookie crosses I've grown.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 20, 2021)

Snuggle Funk 9 weeks from flip 
Earthy kush dough smell. Looks lovely


----------



## SNEAKYp (Dec 20, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> So one of the Metal Haze never came up, went to investigate and the seed was just laying there like a whore. I put it back in the water just to see if it cracks open, but I doubt it.


Had this happen to me with 2 seeds this latest run. Threw them back in water and both are now full blown seedlings. I’d say chances aren’t as bad as you think!


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 20, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> I’d say chances aren’t as bad as you think!


Hope you're right


----------



## YardG (Dec 20, 2021)

Saw the newest GLG newsletter, coupon for Bodhi, $50 pack. Unsure if that applies to multiple packs or it's only one for $50.

Must resist.

ETA: coupon code is plantmoreseeds


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 20, 2021)

YardG said:


> Unsure if that applies to multiple packs or it's only one for $50


Applies to all packs, buy 2 get 1. I'm tempted but not going to cave again..


----------



## hillbill (Dec 20, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Applies to all packs, buy 2 get 1. I'm tempted but not going to cave again..


“Dreamers, Keep on Dreamin.....”


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 20, 2021)

I don't think I have the restraint for this


----------



## Indie (Dec 20, 2021)

The pressure was too much, I fell off the wagon and made out an order.


----------



## poonoodle (Dec 20, 2021)

My Sproutways Bodhi seeds came in from Multiversebeans. They were more of an impulse buy while I was picking up the CannaCheese. They are half packs. So 6 seeds in each pack. Hadn’t seen the Blue Sunshine so I HAD to pick that up, and I LOVE my pinesoul leaning SoulMate so I had to pick up something else with pinesoul in it. 

Multiversebeans has been solid every time I buy from them!


----------



## abom (Dec 20, 2021)

What three strains should I be looking at right now if I wanted to run a small SOG? (Sativa leaning) 

I want to buy from GTG before the sale ends


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 20, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> I was picking up the CannaCheese


Love that stuff, pop those beans. Blue Sunshine too


----------



## YardG (Dec 20, 2021)

Everytime someone says something positive about a pack I've been sitting on I revisit my hypothetical start list for next summer.

ETA: Does anyone have any advice as to Lemon Afghani or Gorilla Ghani? Don't feel like I've seen that much about the former on here.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 20, 2021)

YardG said:


> Must resist.


I'm not buying anything else until I get everything I'm not cracking in the next year into long term storage.


----------



## poonoodle (Dec 20, 2021)

YardG said:


> Everytime someone says something positive about a pack I've been sitting on I revisit my hypothetical start list for next summer.


Same!! Mountain Temple is getting popped soon. I popped 2 when I got the packs, one was a dud and the other got about an inch out of the soil before it stopped growing.


----------



## YardG (Dec 20, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I'm not buying anything else until I get everything I'm not cracking in the next year into long term storage.


What do you do for longterm storage? I'm not expecting 100% perfect results but I've done okay with a mason jar in the fridge drawer. I intended to move some longer term storage jars into a deep freezer, but the longer I've put off moving them the more I'm prone to leaving them where they are.


----------



## EnigmaticG (Dec 20, 2021)

YardG said:


> Everytime someone says something positive about a pack I've been sitting on I revisit my hypothetical start list for next summer.
> 
> ETA: Does anyone have any advice as to Lemon Afghani or Gorilla Ghani? Don't feel like I've seen that much about the former on here.


Gorilla ghani is awesome outside. I have had two OMG leaners and 1 glue leaner. Both were excellent meds, but I preferred the OMG. Both also yielded generous amounts of rosin.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Dec 20, 2021)

YardG said:


> Everytime someone says something positive about a pack I've been sitting on I revisit my hypothetical start list for next summer.


Yard I feel you there. I am starting to make seeds too so now it’s not only what to grow, but which ones to grow together. I resorted to writing down which ones I think will go together and just pick from that list now.


----------



## unomas (Dec 20, 2021)

YardG said:


> Saw the newest GLG newsletter, coupon for Bodhi, $50 pack. Unsure if that applies to multiple packs or it's only one for $50.
> 
> Must resist.
> 
> ETA: coupon code is plantmoreseeds


Where do you enter the promo code at? Can’t seem to find it


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 20, 2021)

unomas said:


> Where do you enter the promo code at? Can’t seem to find it


When you click on Check out button, it's up top.


----------



## abom (Dec 20, 2021)

Thinking about grabbing these....thought on the 4?


----------



## SNEAKYp (Dec 20, 2021)

abom said:


> Thinking about grabbing these....thought on the 4?


Hill Bill has a lot of good to say about Pinball Wizard. Dreadbread has mango biche which should give some sativa lean. Cherry Lotus will lean varying degrees towards sativa if it’s anything like the snow lotus cross I grew. The DLA 12 should be more towards the indica.

With what’s on GLG now and with the sativa direction I would also consider:
-Soar
-Smart Move
-Uplift


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm an indecisive mofo when there's more options than I can currently afford lol. I decided on Lotus Head, Celestial Citron, and Sundance. FINAL ANSWER! The order is in! I'm honestly glad my indecision caused me to wait instead of ordering yesterday. Saved $40!


----------



## abom (Dec 20, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> Hill Bill has a lot of good to say about Pinball Wizard. Dreadbread has mango biche which should give some sativa lean. Cherry Lotus will lean varying degrees towards sativa if it’s anything like the snow lotus cross I grew. The DLA 12 should be more towards the indica.
> 
> With what’s on GLG now and with the sativa direction I would also consider:
> -Soar
> ...


thanks homie, gonna be focusing on small scale breeding this next run & wanted to start with bohdi for the oldschool genetics.

edit: what are your favorites available on GLG rn?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 21, 2021)

Snow Lotus male seems to keep me off the couch. 
Snow Lotus crosses I have raised 
Cherry Lotus 
Lemon Lotus
Starflight Guava
Had Lighting fuck ups with all three, all survived and thrived!
My fave of these is Cherry Lotus, but all are worthy.
11 strains in tents and only one first generation Bodhi, might just get some to the Viva Towel Sauna!


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 21, 2021)

Mango Lotus taking her sweet ass time


Terpenado being a speedy gonzalez, might finish before the Mango Lotus which started flowering 3-4 weeks earlier


Pinball Wizard right behind them


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 21, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Mango Lotus taking her sweet ass time
> View attachment 5051077
> 
> Terpenado being a speedy gonzalez, might finish before the Mango Lotus which started flowering 3-4 weeks earlier
> ...


How long has the Mango Lotus been flowering so far?


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 21, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Mango Lotus taking her sweet ass time
> 
> 
> Terpenado being a speedy gonzalez, might finish before the Mango Lotus which started flowering 3-4 weeks earlier
> ...


I was tempted by that Terpenado. How's the nose on that?


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 21, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> How long has the Mango Lotus been flowering so far?


~11 weeks from the onset of flowering, just didn't keep track so not 100% accurate



VAhomegrown said:


> I was tempted by that Terpenado. How's the nose on that?


I rubbed a lower sugar leaf to get an idea, it's sweet with a bit of chem, maybe a little lavender. Hard to pinpoint exactly because of how complex the smells are.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 21, 2021)

I've watched the numbers dwindle while picking up other stuff. I waited long enough, Soar has been ordered at a great price!


----------



## Zett66 (Dec 21, 2021)

VAhomegrown said:


> I was tempted by that Terpenado. How's the nose on that?


Mine were all either strawberry leaning (low yield) or towards dumpster/Orange (mid to high yield, fat fluffy buds)


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 21, 2021)

YardG said:


> What do you do for longterm storage? I'm not expecting 100% perfect results but I've done okay with a mason jar in the fridge drawer. I intended to move some longer term storage jars into a deep freezer, but the longer I've put off moving them the more I'm prone to leaving them where they are.


I'm taking the freezer route. I bought a Nanuk case, briefcase style, and the seeds and desiccant will be inside that in the freezer. I'm still debating vac packing by breeder (or ???) and having a desiccant pack in those and then putting them all in the Nanuk with an additional desiccant pack inside.

I don't know what the best course is with longer term storage but I have to do something because I have more seeds that I can grow for the next ten years. 

Doing nothing seems stupid and freezing is what they do in the "real" seed banks so....well there it is lol


----------



## sdd420 (Dec 21, 2021)

It’s frustrating when you pop a new pack and get nothing. I am in the same boat and will be storing them in the garage refrigerator now. I’ve lost a few packs recently that were the oldest I had so I need to correct it


----------



## Zett66 (Dec 21, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I'm taking the freezer route. I bought a Nanuk case, briefcase style, and the seeds and desiccant will be inside that in the freezer. I'm still debating vac packing by breeder (or ???) and having a desiccant pack in those and then putting them all in the Nanuk with an additional desiccant pack inside.
> 
> I don't know what the best course is with longer term storage but I have to do something because I have more seeds that I can grow for the next ten years.
> 
> Doing nothing seems stupid and freezing is what they do in the "real" seed banks so....well there it is lol


I researched this a lot too. If you are really looking for 10+ years freezer with a vac sealed package seems like the best way to go. Expect 10 to 20% of the seeds to die though from freezing. Not my own experience, but a breeder said that. Cant remember who it was. 

Up to 10 years the fridge will do. I vac seal those as well. 
I keep them in breeder pack, or a plastic bag if they are my own seeds. Put those into a mason jar and then vac seal the whole Mason Jar.

Everyone seems to be doing this slightly different though.


----------



## YardG (Dec 21, 2021)

Hmm, I like the looks of those cases… mighty tempting. Wife hasn’t commented on how many jars I have taking up space in the bottom drawer of the fridge yet, but it’s bound to come up at some point. Deep freezer could save me some troubles if I can only decide which packs won’t get grown for a longass time.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Dec 21, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> Mango Lotus taking her sweet ass time


When I ran Uplift and Kush # 4 x Snow Lotus both went 13.5 weeks from flip. Could be a Snow Lotus thing.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 21, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> When I ran Uplift and Kush # 4 x Snow Lotus both went 13.5 weeks from flip. Could be a Snow Lotus thing.


I put them through hell and they paused flowering for a week or so, but my Gold Star x Snow Lotus was about 15. Probably should have been a 13 week plant.
I contributed any long flowering period to the Malawi influence, but who knows?


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Dec 21, 2021)

that deal on glg is impossible to avoid dangit


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 22, 2021)

Lester moor said:


> Ancient OG F3 - 5 weeks
> View attachment 5049192


 looks absolutely stellar ! Looking forward to popping the AOGxMT in the new year, bet I find some fire in those beans! Thank you sir!


----------



## copkilller (Dec 22, 2021)

Wasup yall, this is my amazing clone of old soul, it's sooo OILY ah man... can't see it on the pictures but it's dripping in mr. clean and skunk piss. it smells so chemically right now, and it's a beast I can't wait to smoke on tons of this one. thats the quickest jar to get emptied last round. I think day 43 flower


----------



## Coldnasty (Dec 22, 2021)

Is this accurate? Seems off to me for some reason lol. Have some of these going into bloom and really didn’t think they would take that long.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 22, 2021)

Coldnasty said:


> Is this accurate? Seems off to me for some reason lol. Have some of these going into bloom and really didn’t think they would take that long. View attachment 5052205


I highly doubt that any of the f1's would go more than 9-10, but I haven't run it.


----------



## Coldnasty (Dec 22, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I highly doubt that any of the f1's would go more than 9-10, but I haven't run it.


Right? Makes no sense with the lineage. Was thinking 10 at the most lol.


----------



## LunarMOG (Dec 23, 2021)

def not accurate. i ran 4 phenos outside and all of them were early finishers if that says anything, and its not like they triggered earlier than others. id guess somewhere around 9 give or take


----------



## poonoodle (Dec 23, 2021)

copkilller said:


> Wasup yall, this is my amazing clone of old soul, it's sooo OILY ah man... can't see it on the pictures but it's dripping in mr. clean and skunk piss. it smells so chemically right now, and it's a beast I can't wait to smoke on tons of this one. thats the quickest jar to get emptied last round. I think day 43 flower
> View attachment 5052144View attachment 5052145


Bravo! Makes me want to buy a pack even more now.


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 23, 2021)

Ya time bandit has been finishing real early for everyone I know who has grown it out, seen many 55-75 days.


----------



## Leetwain (Dec 23, 2021)

I’d love to hear everyone’s top 3 all time bodhi strains


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Dec 23, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> I’d love to hear everyone’s top 3 all time bodhi strains


Dread Bread
PNW Hashplant x Snow Lotus
Space Cake


----------



## Cannab15 (Dec 23, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> I’d love to hear everyone’s top 3 all time bodhi strains


Always trying new ones (soar, heavenly hashplant, skunk hashplant and peach hashplant in the tent now) so it might change but right now it's:

Strawberry goji - sharpie, lemon, sour berry, earth smells on greasy plants. Exciting, social, euphoric buzz affecting body and mind.

Mountain temple - large ssh structure and light sweet turpentine with lemon/lime. Very awake feel

Gorilla ghani -large bushy plants that can let a lot of the gg4 show through. Pleasant hybrid high, affecting body and mind.


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 23, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> I’d love to hear everyone’s top 3 all time bodhi strains


Snow Leopard 
Heaven mountain 
Blue sunshine


----------



## raytizzle (Dec 23, 2021)

Has anyone run the Purple Triangle yet?


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 23, 2021)

Cannab15 said:


> soar, heavenly hashplant, skunk hashplant and peach hashplant in the tent now


Let us know how this grow turns out please, curious about the Soar (and others)


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 23, 2021)

I've only grown 1, but smoked several so..
Goji OG
Tigers Milk
Gold Star x Snow Lotus


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Dec 23, 2021)

raytizzle said:


> Has anyone run the Purple Triangle yet?


im gonna run it outside this season


----------



## poonoodle (Dec 23, 2021)

Only smoked 3 so far. 
Soul Mate
Space Cake
Field Trip 

i think that’s the order I like them in.


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 23, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> I’d love to hear everyone’s top 3 all time bodhi strains


so hard to pick a top 3, maybe these are just the three i miss the most

black triangle
blueberry hashplant
cobra lips


----------



## Dreaming1 (Dec 23, 2021)

Mango Lotus x Snow Lotus
Lazy Lightning
DLA6/OM4

I made crosses with other bodhi stuff and other lines, and the stuff from those is throwing stronger plant effects than I got from packed seeds. Can't wait to dig through some f2's. Wish I had popped whole packs from the start.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 23, 2021)

blueberry hashplant
chem 91 jb x snow lotus
Soul Mate


----------



## SimpleBox (Dec 23, 2021)

Hey Bodhi,
Please reproduce Blueberry Hashplant
Thanks and Merry Christmas


----------



## sdd420 (Dec 23, 2021)

SSDD
The Fuzz
Goji OG


----------



## Tayloman (Dec 23, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Snow Lotus male seems to keep me off the couch.
> Snow Lotus crosses I have raised
> Cherry Lotus
> Lemon Lotus
> ...


I am growing out some cherry lotus now. First Bodhi grow I'm super stoked! What can I expect as far as high and flavor?


----------



## Growinbuds88 (Dec 23, 2021)

sdd420 said:


> SSDD
> The Fuzz
> Goji OG


I really liked the Fuzz. It was a great productive plant. Hard hitting buzz. I haven't found a SSDD keeper yet. Soul Mate is a good Gojo cross. Wish I had the chance to run Goji when it was around.


----------



## the-dolomite (Dec 23, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> I’d love to hear everyone’s top 3 all time bodhi strains


Amrita
Roadkill Unicorn
Soulmate


----------



## the-dolomite (Dec 23, 2021)

raytizzle said:


> Has anyone run the Purple Triangle yet?



I have a few sprouts, looking good so far.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 24, 2021)

sdd420 said:


> SSDD
> The Fuzz
> Goji OG


Went through a pack of The Fuzz some time back with no girls.

Faves from Bodhi;
Soul Mate
Space Monkey 

Honorable Mention;
Babylon Buster 
Sun Ra
Cherry Lotus

Rookie Of The Year;
Pinball Wizard


----------



## YardG (Dec 24, 2021)

I'm thinking there must be residue of some sort on my one indoor Soul Mate from this summer, had an aphid situation and ended up spraying insecticidal soap and Dr Zymes trying to keep them down to a dull roar... I did do a post-harvest wash with dilute Dr Zymes, but there's something about the taste I don't like.

The outdoor Soul Mate flower is a-ok though.


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 24, 2021)

Speaking of Soulmate, how long does she go typically? In the 7th week & thinking about 86ing the nutes.


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 24, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> I’d love to hear everyone’s top 3 all time bodhi strains


Temple of Apollo
Unicorn Milk
Silver Mountain


----------



## poonoodle (Dec 24, 2021)

the real mccoy said:


> Speaking of Soulmate, how long does she go typically? In the 7th week & thinking about 86ing the nutes.


I took mine somewhere around 56-60. Might push it for longer this round


----------



## freewanderer04 (Dec 24, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> I’d love to hear everyone’s top 3 all time bodhi strains


Sky Lotus (Skywalker pheno), Soul Food (Pinesoul pheno), Sakura (Bubba pheno). Lots of MILP's in there... Mothers I'd love to pollinate


----------



## Tayloman (Dec 24, 2021)

Hi all happy holidays!

I was wondering if anybody had any experience growing any of these strains and if so if they could tell me what the effects and taste were like.

DLA 10
Sundance
Cherry Lotus
Snuggle Funk
Aluna
Pirate Sweat

Thanks so much!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 25, 2021)

Most my Soulmate have been 63 to 70 days


----------



## Leetwain (Dec 25, 2021)

Tayloman said:


> Hi all happy holidays!
> 
> I was wondering if anybody had any experience growing any of these strains and if so if they could tell me what the effects and taste were like.
> 
> ...


My Sundance effects: light, up, creeper, clear. I’ve grown 2 cherry lotus plants, both were similar and solid, hard to describe, felt in head and body but not very euphoric. Really liked cherry trance.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Dec 25, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> I’d love to hear everyone’s top 3 all time bodhi strains


Strawberry Goji-sour raspberry pheno
Sakura-Bubba leaner
Dog Daze Strawberry pheno 

Honorable mentions
Amrita
Mango Hashplant
More Cowbell Remix* I had one pheno of this that I ran outside last year that I did not clone but if I did would most likely be on the favorite list. 

Happy Holidays Everyone!
Enjoy your Christmas Trees!


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 25, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> I’d love to hear everyone’s top 3 all time bodhi strains


-Mothers Milk
-Blueberry Hashplant
-Goji OG (Nepali leaners)
Im still working through packs to find something to bump these 3 listed. Lots of unique flavors to be found in Bodhi gear.


----------



## Shavang (Dec 26, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I said that wrong in my last post. The laughing lemon smells like lemon tootsie rolls not lemon play dough. Felt like that was important to correct. It’s very unique.


Does.anyone have any pics or grow info on Laughing Lemon? The post I quoted was the 
last I saw that mentioned thjx.Bodhi strain.

Also, what's the buzz like? I know it can differ.from plant.to plant, and person to person. What was the Laughing Lemon buzz like for YOU?

I'm excited about several of Bodhis strains, especially after the pics and posts.on this thread! Great.job on the plants.and.pics.in this.thread.


----------



## jp68 (Dec 26, 2021)

Love triangle 
dazzleberry
sunshinehead


----------



## ncali (Dec 26, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> I’d love to hear everyone’s top 3 all time bodhi strains


SSDD
MOTHERS MILK (Fruity pheno)
Granola Funk (sue me, haters)


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Dec 26, 2021)

*Dread Bread* - Best High/effect, uplifting, dreamy, feel good euphoria
*Time Bandit* - Lemony musky body odor OG gas
*More Cowbell Remix* (OGKB x 88g13/HP) - skunky fruit loop earthy dankness


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## copkilller (Dec 26, 2021)

top 3 strains

cluster funk
old soul
hollyweed


----------



## copkilller (Dec 26, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> Soul Food (Pinesoul pheno)


I'm really interested in that strain, anything you can share? thanks


----------



## freewanderer04 (Dec 26, 2021)

copkilller said:


> I'm really interested in that strain, anything you can share? thanks








bodhi seeds


Babylon Buster Recommend:weed:



www.rollitup.org


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## OtisCampbell (Dec 27, 2021)

Haven’t been able to find info on honey mandarin.. I’ll bet lots of folks will be gunning for #2…


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 27, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> Haven’t been able to find info on honey mandarin.. I’ll bet lots of folks will be gunning for #2…


If my finances weren't smashed by the holiday and recent orders, I'd be gunning for #2. I loved the Gold Star x Snow Lotus and imagine Gold Star would be fun mixed with MDS.
Good luck to all shopping for any of the 4. I hope you get what you're after.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Dec 27, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> Haven’t been able to find info on honey mandarin.. I’ll bet lots of folks will be gunning for #2…


Here is a pic I found of the Honey Mandarin. I believe the Orange Wookie is aka Honey Mandarin. If anyone knows more on this please let me know. The pics I posted recently are of the Orange Wookie x 88g13HP. Looking at possibly 1+2 if the price is right.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 27, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Here is a pic I found of the Honey Mandarin. I believe the Orange Wookie is aka Honey Mandarin. If anyone knows more on this please let me know. The pics I posted recently are of the Orange Wookie x 88g13HP. Looking at possibly 1+2 if the price is right.View attachment 5054709


Damn, I love Cali O too haha, I'm really going to miss out on this.


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Dec 27, 2021)

I don't have a clue about any of them lol


----------



## Leetwain (Dec 27, 2021)

Have to buy a sweatshirt to get these?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 27, 2021)

Leetwain said:


> Have to buy a sweatshirt to get these?


Depends, could be a shirt. just look for items that have an L. E. In the description.

Edit: looks like all the apparel will be LE


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 27, 2021)

She says purchase the limited prints for just seeds


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 27, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> She says purchase the limited prints for just seeds
> View attachment 5054750


No more extra small shirts for me lol


----------



## YardG (Dec 27, 2021)

FYI the store is open again (she often closes it for awhile when preparing for LE madness), none of the apparel is marked as LE but the pricing seems to reflect that it is all LE as stated. 

I'm staying strong and sitting it out.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 27, 2021)

The LE prints are up


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 27, 2021)

YardG said:


> FYI the store is open again (she often closes it for awhile when preparing for LE madness), none of the apparel is marked as LE but the pricing seems to reflect that it is all LE as stated.
> 
> I'm staying strong and sitting it out.


I got a couple, I said to myself "self, if they are $50 or less you can dabble"


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Dec 27, 2021)

So 50 per pack then?


----------



## jasonryan00 (Dec 27, 2021)

bbggkk1177 said:


> So 50 per pack then?


i see 60-65 on the site


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 27, 2021)

jasonryan00 said:


> i see 60-65 on the site


if you just want the seeds look for LIMITED EDITION collectors print, if you want an apparel item choose your style, color and size and a pack will be included in that price. Put the NUMBER of the pack you would like in the memo. DO NOT mention seeds or cultivars, just the number.


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Dec 27, 2021)

Grabbed 3 and 4. Pumped.


----------



## sadboy92 (Dec 27, 2021)

sitting this one out, but intrigued to see that MDS x Goldstar
need to see more of that dad


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 27, 2021)

I sat this one out. That tiger melon cross was pulling at my heart strings but I’m done accumulating until Useful restocks. Or so I say…..


----------



## YardG (Dec 27, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> sitting this one out, but intrigued to see that MDS x Goldstar
> need to see more of that dad


I presume we'll be seeing more of it, given the LE Congo-Kashmir x Goldstar from earlier in the year.


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Dec 27, 2021)

Got a pack of laughing lemon only popped two seeds if anybody wants to trade something. It was sweet and had beautiful flowers gigantic plant but was a bug magnet outside. Dont want the pack to go to waste.


----------



## sadboy92 (Dec 27, 2021)

YardG said:


> I presume we'll be seeing more of it, given the LE Congo-Kashmir x Goldstar from earlier in the year.


exactly


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Dec 27, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> I remember reading in this thread that his other lemon crosses had the same problems with bugs.


Maybe it is more accurately put to say Some of his lemon crosses. I grew Lemon Wookie V1 testers outside with zero problems, and excellent weed to boot!


----------



## SimpleBox (Dec 27, 2021)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Maybe it is more accurately put to say Some of his lemon crosses. I grew Lemon Wookie V1 testers outside with zero problems, and excellent weed to boot!


I deleted it for you


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 27, 2021)

Goldrunfarms said:


> Got a pack of laughing lemon only popped two seeds if anybody wants to trade something. It was sweet and had beautiful flowers gigantic plant but was a bug magnet outside. Dont want the pack to go to waste.


Curious to know any grow notes you might have on the LL, flower time, stretch etc. Thanks!


----------



## jasonryan00 (Dec 27, 2021)

Mexican death sativa can be obtained in pure form through AK bean brains if anyone was curious


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 27, 2021)

jasonryan00 said:


> Mexican death sativa can be obtained in pure form through AK bean brains if anyone was curious


Friendly amendment, AKBB has the Cornbread Mafia MDS, according to him it's a different cultivar bred to be more indoor friendly and a faster flowerer.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Dec 27, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Friendly amendment, AKBB has the Cornbread Mafia MDS, according to him it's a different cultivar bred to be more indoor friendly and a faster flowerer.


this is true, so the 2 MDS in question are totally different? I assume Bodhi's was collected from the source and AKBB a bred cultivar for indoor production. I remember seeing a list that bodhi had MDS F2's IIRC


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 27, 2021)

jasonryan00 said:


> this is true, so the 2 MDS in question are totally different? I assume Bodhi's was collected from the source and AKBB a bred cultivar for indoor production. I remember seeing a list that bodhi had MDS F2's IIRC


Yes, totally different. AKBB didn't get his from Bodhi and Bodhi didn't get his from AKBB. I don't think AKBB worked the line he's selling, other than making seed, most (all?) of the work that was done on that line was done by the Cornbread Mafia dudes decades ago.

I know this cause I had just scored some Bodhi MDS F2's from another member and about the same time emailed AKBB about some of his gear and asked him what he had in the pipe and he mentioned MDS. I told him I already had that covered and he explained the origin of his and that it wasn't from Bodhi.

That and what I mentioned about his being bred for indoor cultivation and shorter flowering time is really the extent of my knowledge on the topic.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2021)

3 Guava Wookie still doin fine, all smallish but 2 are making buds way bigger and than they should passing plants 10 days ahead of them. Training one, defoliated one and did nothing to the third. All similar in size but the buds on defoliated one are behind right now. The bigger budded 2 are very frosty all seem spicy today but volatile, no deficiencies noted, plants are fairly deep green and calyxes making buds already look white.

Notes:
My Own 2 Soulmate x Cherry Queen are 18 days in, responding well to 50 shades of grey training. 

4 Sun Ra F2s have been up potted and topped in veg, mid hybreed appearance.

My Own Space Monkey f2 x Sun Ra are up in red Solos, 5/5.


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 28, 2021)

Baked some cookies using DLA #5 infused butter. My god. 
Super strong in the effects and taste departments. They taste like weed smoke smelled to me before I 1st toked. If that makes any sense.


----------



## ManofTREE (Dec 28, 2021)

So the 88 g13hp male bodhi has been using for a while... I overlooked it has just hashplant - what is the g13 throwing into the mix? What are the offspring like that lean towards the 88 g13hp ? Thanks in advance


----------



## SNEAKYp (Dec 28, 2021)

Couldn’t help it. Pulled the trigger on a LE pack, $50 was too cheap to pass up. Let’s see what ms B sends me.

My Kodama plants (on the right side) have been vegging for three weeks and have already overcome an N deficiency. Looks to be a few phenos popping up, 6/8 are really similar. I have one which is showing more slender leaves (second from back on the left row) and another (first on the right) that is just totally different internode spacing and leaf shape.


----------



## poonoodle (Dec 28, 2021)

hillbill said:


> My Own 2 Soulmate x Cherry Queen


Those sound fantastic!!


----------



## Cannab15 (Dec 28, 2021)

ManofTREE said:


> So the 88 g13hp male bodhi has been using for a while... I overlooked it has just hashplant - what is the g13 throwing into the mix? What are the offspring like that lean towards the 88 g13hp ? Thanks in advance


I don't have a ton of experience so I'm hoping others will speak up as well, but I look for crosses with that male for great structure, burnt tire/earthy/woodsy/hashy smells, nice taste. to me it's not the relaxing gentle indica so much. From what I've read it leans more to the hashplant side. I believe Bodhi did breed one called deadly g that leaned to the g13 but I don't think that is in any current crosses.


----------



## DancesWithWorms (Dec 29, 2021)

The 88G13HP is great for cash croppers, improves structure, often shortens flowering times, improves yield and really lets the mother shine through in the progeny, it's a fantastic male for those that love growing things like chem's and OG's but would prefer sturdier branching.


----------



## Indie (Dec 29, 2021)

Snow Monkey male almost there.


----------



## Greyseer (Dec 29, 2021)

Those of you who have run the Sun Ra, does the Wookie or the SFVOG shine through more in the cross?


----------



## Hayagriva (Dec 29, 2021)

Indie said:


> Snow Monkey male almost there.
> 
> View attachment 5056266


Looking great! Ive got a male and a female atm that look nothing alike! The male is a short stout bush with vigorous branching, smaller leaves, tight nodes, with a couple fasciated branches, cool I guess but is not a desirable mutation for me. The female is tall with OG style branching and wide set leaves, seems this one smells more in veg so far.


----------



## copkilller (Dec 29, 2021)

old soul 6 - day 52
the buds reeks of sharp lemon and intense coffe dankness right now, and i'm a little worried, humidity gets up to 57% (it's cold and raining these days) i have 4 fans blasting and great air exchange, i'm overloading my breakers already but think i can have the de-huey on during lights out. i should probably do that right?




old soul 7 - day 52
bulky little girl, not as much smell as her sister


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 29, 2021)

copkilller said:


> old soul 6 - day 52
> the buds reeks of sharp lemon and intense coffe dankness right now, and i'm a little worried, humidity gets up to 57% (it's cold and raining these days) i have 4 fans blasting and great air exchange, i'm overloading my breakers already but think i can have the de-huey on during lights out. i should probably do that right?
> 
> old soul 7 - day 52
> bulky little girl, not as much smell as her sister


Stop making me want to buy more seeds lol. Those look great!


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Dec 30, 2021)

Shavang said:


> Does.anyone have any pics or grow info on Laughing Lemon? The post I quoted was the
> last I saw that mentioned thjx.Bodhi strain.
> 
> Also, what's the buzz like? I know it can differ.from plant.to plant, and person to person. What was the Laughing Lemon buzz like for YOU?
> ...


Laughing lemon ended up molding on the line for me , couldn’t handle the heavy late rain. However a few branches were totally fine , dried , cured, and had a great high the one I grew also was not narcotic at all it was just a clear headed feel good effect great for daytime. Not extremely potent just unique. I will run it again but indoors.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 30, 2021)

Sun Ra here is non -couch and will occasionally give off pretty loud and obvious Skunk notes. Very potent and heady. Got 4 F2s in veg and tthree are Indica leaning and one taller with longer, more narrow leaves. I do maybe one or two f2 runs a year. I don’t f2 junk, have fun!


----------



## SNEAKYp (Dec 30, 2021)

@hillbill always stoked to read what’s going down on your hill. Are you liking the F1s or F2s more?


----------



## GreenTools (Dec 30, 2021)

DancesWithWorms said:


> The 88G13HP is great for cash croppers, improves structure, often shortens flowering times, improves yield and really lets the mother shine through in the progeny, it's a fantastic male for those that love growing things like chem's and OG's but would prefer sturdier branching.


I can't entirely agree with this. Most of the 88g13/hp crosses I have ran, end up with g13/hp showing up more often than the mothers. Slower veg , but quicker finish... odds are you will end up with more plants with an earthy/hashy flavor than you will of whatever mother was involved though...


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 30, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> I can't entirely agree with this. Most of the 88g13/hp crosses I have ran, end up with g13/hp showing up more often than the mothers. Slower veg , but quicker finish... odds are you will end up with more plants with an earthy/hashy flavor than you will of whatever mother was involved though...


This is what I've read here more than once. I have just a couple packs with the 88g13hp. I expect to find more diversity when I f2 them. Hopeful for cool breeding tools, otherwise it'll just be smoked.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Dec 30, 2021)

Not sexy flower pics, but things are starting to hit stride in my tent. Kodama at day 2 from flip.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 30, 2021)

copkilller said:


> old soul 6 - day 52
> the buds reeks of sharp lemon and intense coffe dankness right now, and i'm a little worried, humidity gets up to 57% (it's cold and raining these days) i have 4 fans blasting and great air exchange, i'm overloading my breakers already but think i can have the de-huey on during lights out. i should probably do that right?
> 
> View attachment 5056536
> ...


What your day/night temps? Assuming you are mid 70's I think a rh of 57 would be spot on.

I don't know how important VPD is at night. I think a good case could be made that it isn't very so maybe just worry about the daytime. Which again would seem to be spot on assuming the above.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 30, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Has anyone grown out the Stardawg x SSDD from Bodhi? About to pop some in a couple of weeks and just curious what to expect. Thanks for any info!


How'd they do?


----------



## copkilller (Dec 30, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> What your day/night temps? Assuming you are mid 70's I think a rh of 57 would be spot on.
> 
> I don't know how important VPD is at night. I think a good case could be made that it isn't very so maybe just worry about the daytime. Which again would seem to be spot on assuming the above.


VPD wise it seems fine, I think it drops to 65 in the night and 57% rh in at lights out, I'm worried because last time I got some bud rot.people say danger zone people say totally fine, we'll see, I have a ideal-air dehumidifier but I need to hook it up to a pump to drain and I didn't do that yet


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 30, 2021)

copkilller said:


> VPD wise it seems fine, I think it drops to 65 in the night and 57% rh in at lights out, I'm worried because last time I got some bud rot.people say danger zone people say totally fine, we'll see, I have a ideal-air dehumidifier but I need to hook it up to a pump to drain and I didn't do that yet


I'm nobodies expert but I think if you have enough air movement you'd be fine. 

I rarely get my rh down that low. I can but it usually requires pulling a ton of air through the tent and outside which makes me cringe in the winter/summer. I have a six litre de-hu in the room but running that doesn't really seem to provide much benefit.

Anyway point being I don't seem to ever have rot problems.


----------



## Freshbakd (Dec 31, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I'm nobodies expert but I think if you have enough air movement you'd be fine.
> 
> I rarely get my rh down that low. I can but it usually requires pulling a ton of air through the tent and outside which makes me cringe in the winter/summer. I have a six litre de-hu in the room but running that doesn't really seem to provide much benefit.
> 
> Anyway point being I don't seem to ever have rot problems.


I would agree. My 70 pint can usually keep me around 60. But in my parts it's like I have been in a cloud of fog for almost a week. Rh has been way higher than I like. No problems so far at least. Only time I see rot is when huge buds grow into each other and then maybe in the cracks of the largest nugs


----------



## Grower899 (Dec 31, 2021)

Space cake right at the finish line. Smells slightly sweet and earthy. One of 2 keepers from a pack just put the other in and I recall it looking better than this one.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 31, 2021)

Grower899 said:


> Space cake right at the finish line. Smells slightly sweet and earthy. One of 2 keepers from a pack just put the other in and I recall it looking better than this one.
> 
> View attachment 5057492


How many weeks has she been flowering?


----------



## Grower899 (Dec 31, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> How many weeks has she been flowering?


Honestly I have no idea. It seemed quicker than some though id guess in the 8-9 week range.


----------



## Indie (Dec 31, 2021)

Hayagriva said:


> Looking great! Ive got a male and a female atm that look nothing alike! The male is a short stout bush with vigorous branching, smaller leaves, tight nodes, with a couple fasciated branches, cool I guess but is not a desirable mutation for me. The female is tall with OG style branching and wide set leaves, seems this one smells more in veg so far.


Thanks! 
I ended up with 3 females and 1 male, and they all look a little different. I have a short stout bushy indica leaning female, a taller sativa leaning female and one that’s somewhere down the middle. 3 weeks into flower, and all have been super vigorous plants with no mutations. Doing a comparison grow with different breeders of gorilla glue right now, and I see some of those traits in the SM.
Good luck, and let me know how that female turns out, I’m curious to know.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 31, 2021)

Grower899 said:


> Honestly I have no idea. It seemed quicker than some though id guess in the 8-9 week range.


Cool, i put 2 space cake seeds into cups today. thanks for your reply.


----------



## poonoodle (Dec 31, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Cool, i put 2 space cake seeds into cups today. thanks for your reply.


The only Space Cake female I got was nice a floral and perfumey cookie scent. Grows more like a bush too.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 31, 2021)

poonoodle said:


> The only Space Cake female I got was nice a floral and perfumey cookie scent. Grows more like a bush too.


Have you sampled it? What's your opinion


----------



## poonoodle (Dec 31, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Have you sampled it? What's your opinion


Yeah. It’s nice. More of a day time smoke than the 3 Field Trips I grew with it. Field trip puts me on the couch and Space Cake allowed me to do yardwork.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 31, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a strain that melts away anxiety, relaxes muscles, eases stomach / gastrointestinal issues? 

Anyone know of any strains that have helped relieve gastroparesis?


----------



## DancesWithWorms (Dec 31, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Can anyone recommend a strain that melts away anxiety, relaxes muscles, eases stomach / gastrointestinal issues?


Hashplants are often recommended for Chron's sufferers if that helps and do great work with muscle relaxation.


----------



## Leetwain (Dec 31, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Can anyone recommend a strain that melts away anxiety, relaxes muscles, eases stomach / gastrointestinal issues?
> 
> Anyone know of any strains that have helped relieve gastroparesis?


SSDD


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (Dec 31, 2021)

Got my Ms. B freebie gift today from a couple weeks back, it was actually from the Black Friday sale and she still hooked it up with the freebie even though I ordered Dec. 11. Anyone grow the v2 before? I’ve found some info on the regular Cherry Lotus but not the v2. The Cherry Lotus sounds great so I’m sure the v2 should be as well.


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 31, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> nyone know of any strains that have helped relieve gastroparesis?


I don't know what gastroparesis is, but DLA #7 works amazing for stomach issues. Very relaxing too, but not couch lock


----------



## Leetwain (Dec 31, 2021)

pepe_le_pewke said:


> Got my Ms. B freebie gift today from a couple weeks back, it was actually from the Black Friday sale and she still hooked it up with the freebie even though I ordered Dec. 11. Anyone grow the v2 before? I’ve found some info on the regular Cherry Lotus but not the v2. The Cherry Lotus sounds great so I’m sure the v2 should be as well.View attachment 5057752


Loved cherry trance, I would be excited about this


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 31, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Temple of Apollo
> Unicorn Milk
> Silver Mountain


What’s your experience with Unicorn Milk like? Got two packs waiting for me


----------



## Senokai (Dec 31, 2021)

GreenTools said:


> I can't entirely agree with this. Most of the 88g13/hp crosses I have ran, end up with g13/hp showing up more often than the mothers. Slower veg , but quicker finish... odds are you will end up with more plants with an earthy/hashy flavor than you will of whatever mother was involved though...


That does mirror my experience as well. The rare occasion where the genetics mix well can be really good. Emphasis on rare.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 31, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> I don't know what gastroparesis is, but DLA #7 works amazing for stomach issues. Very relaxing too, but not couch lock


Thanks @Tiflis. Gastroparesis is a debilitating condition. Stomach doesn't work as it should. Basically paralyzed. Severe vomiting flare ups result. Every 15 to 30 minutes, all night, vomiting til there's nothing left but bile, and sometimes blood.

I feel so bad for her. Wish I could provide some relief.

Wish I could make her stomach work again. Vagus nerve is damaged too, which sends signals between brain and stomach. 

Anyone know how to repair Vagus nerve damage?


----------



## freewanderer04 (Dec 31, 2021)

Well my growing new years resolution is to pop more Bodhi so 6 Mountain Temples just took a dip in a shot glass. Happy New Year! Look forward to updates!


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 31, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> Well my growing new years resolution is to pop more Bodhi so 6 Mountain Temples just took a dip in a shot glass. Happy New Year! Look forward to updates!


Can't wait to see them! I wish I could find that one. Other pics I've seen of Mountain Temple have looked tasty af


----------



## freewanderer04 (Dec 31, 2021)

VAhomegrown said:


> Can't wait to see them! I wish I could find that one. Other pics I've seen of Mountain Temple have looked tasty af


Yeah looking forward to something I can smoke during the day. Planning on open pollinating them.


----------



## AlienAthena (Dec 31, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Can anyone recommend a strain that melts away anxiety, relaxes muscles, eases stomach / gastrointestinal issues?
> 
> Anyone know of any strains that have helped relieve gastroparesis?


cookies/gelato and dosidos strains/crosses are my go to when it comes to all of the above , also peppermint green tea when dealing with stomach issues


----------



## hillbill (Jan 1, 2022)

3 Guava Wookie at 35 days are smelling like some ultra sweet fruit berry and figs bordering on baby shit. Loud and 2 are making much bigger than most buds at this point. The only one I defoliated is still behind and also has more slender buds. These are all smaller looking to me as I flowered early. Bud the buds on 2 are like little clubs. Heavy trykes coverage on all. Enough to make calyxes look white.


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 1, 2022)

Soaked 3x Lemon Lotus to start the year off right. 
2x Granola Funk Remix both ended up female  fat indica leaves on both
 
Happy Growing in 22!


----------



## toomp (Jan 1, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Went through a pack of The Fuzz some time back with no girls.
> 
> Faves from Bodhi;
> Soul Mate
> ...


I would have picked sunra to be the more potent smoke over soul mate and space monkey


----------



## Freshbakd (Jan 1, 2022)

OK so whoever said portable space ship being a large plant was not joking. I wanna say trippled in size in three weeks. The jump has slowed. Will try and get some picks up when buds have some real development. Stacks well and is ridiculously sturdy some real thick branches. Gonna see if going without a second net is regrettable


----------



## hillbill (Jan 2, 2022)

4 Babylon Buster Beans have hit the Viva Towel Sauna!


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 2, 2022)

Shit. Sounds like everyone is popping beans for the new year. Guess I should get my Mountain Temples out of the fridge. I need some more daytime/active smoke.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 2, 2022)

Are CannaPot and The Vault Cannabis Seeds Store legit? They both claim to have Mountain Temple in stock, and I'd like to grab a pack if they are.


----------



## casperd (Jan 2, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Are CannaPot and The Vault Cannabis Seeds Store legit? They both claim to have Mountain Temple in stock, and I'd like to grab a pack if they are.


the vult legit awsome guys


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 2, 2022)

casperd said:


> the vult legit awsome guys


Ugh that VAT and stealth shipping on top of regular shipping is not making it a wallet-friendly option. CannaPot is $50 cheaper. GreenBodhi and Brothers Grimm, and ACE seeds follow their IG so I'm gonna give them a try.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 2, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Are CannaPot and The Vault Cannabis Seeds Store legit? They both claim to have Mountain Temple in stock, and I'd like to grab a pack if they are.


The Vault is legit for sure but I would think long and hard about buying seeds from Europe. You are going to pay through the nose and if your order goes through customs in Chicago that's a strike two IMHO.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jan 2, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> Shit. Sounds like everyone is popping beans for the new year. Guess I should get my Mountain Temples out of the fridge. I need some more daytime/active smoke.


Same. Just started some MT's. Do it!


----------



## 0potato0 (Jan 2, 2022)

Seed city has a Bodhi seeds i want but they are in a 9 pack instead of 11 are they legit.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jan 2, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Seed city has a Bodhi seeds i want but they are in a 9 pack instead of 11 are they legit.


Bodhi packs are labeled as 11 seeds but you normally get at least one more. I've gotten 5 more once lol. That was awesome. Never heard of 9 seed packs. Sounds fake.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 2, 2022)

Or they are real and the seller picked some and is selling the rest. 
I got my problem sorted out. The cost was brutal. Lesson learned? Check your controls. Calibrate your meters. Maintenance is sexy. 
I started Lazy Lightning and Soul Axis. Starting right. 5ish more weeks on the Black Raspberry, Black Triangle, and 3 of the cross of them. 1 leans BT, another BR, and the other is a mix. More BR bush shaped, but it definitely stretched more. The BT I got is stretchier than anything else in garden.
Starting to look like a real fun year. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 2, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> Bodhi packs are labeled as 11 seeds but you normally get at least one more. I've gotten 5 more once lol. That was awesome. Never heard of 9 seed packs. Sounds fake.


As I understand it Seed City buys in bulk from Bodhi and sells in different quantities serving the folks that want to buy just a few seeds at a time.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 2, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> The Vault is legit for sure but I would think long and hard about buying seeds from Europe. You are going to pay through the nose and if your order goes through customs in Chicago that's a strike two IMHO.


Are they still swiping seeds even after the hemp classification thing? I didn't order anything yet. The Vault was going to be $160 after VAT, discreet packaging charge, and shipping. No thanks lol.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 2, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Are they still swiping seeds even after the hemp classification thing? I didn't order anything yet. The Vault was going to be $160 after VAT, discreet packaging charge, and shipping. No thanks lol.


yep


----------



## casperd (Jan 2, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Ugh that VAT and stealth shipping on top of regular shipping is not making it a wallet-friendly option. CannaPot is $50 cheaper. GreenBodhi and Brothers Grimm, and ACE seeds follow their IG so I'm gonna give them a try.


iv had great results from them but yea shipping aint freindly


----------



## DancesWithWorms (Jan 3, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> As I understand it Seed City buys in bulk from Bodhi and sells in different quantities serving the folks that want to buy just a few seeds at a time.


I don't think bodhi sells in bulk like that, just breeder packs.

They're probably purchasing bulk lots from SproutWays and repackaging. Same seeds as the breeder packs directly from B.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 3, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Are they still swiping seeds even after the hemp classification thing? I didn't order anything yet. The Vault was going to be $160 after VAT, discreet packaging charge, and shipping. No thanks lol.


It's still illegal to import seeds from other countries without the appropriate customs documentation. So, yeah...customs will still pull seeds when they find them. Legit doesn't matter what type of seeds. Could be cannabis seeds or tulip bulbs...if it's not properly documented, customs won't let it through if they find it.


----------



## Hobbes (Jan 3, 2022)

What Seedbank carries Bhodi's gear?


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 3, 2022)

Hobbes said:


> What Seedbank carries Bhodi's gear?


GLG, JBC, Headie Gardens to name a few. There's another bank that sells half-packs, forgot the name


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 3, 2022)

Tiflis said:


> GLG, JBC, Headie Gardens to name a few. There's another bank that sells half-packs, forgot the name


...The Seed Source has done me well along with those mentioned. Stateside baby!


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 3, 2022)

GLG and JBC are the only two that get my business. Especially Bodhi-wise

I tallied up 2021s seed expenses and though I regret none of my purchases…..I may have a problem. Although I’ve cracked open a bunch of packs so at least they’re getting use. Just don’t tell my wife


----------



## unomas (Jan 3, 2022)

Tiflis said:


> GLG, JBC, Headie Gardens to name a few. There's another bank that sells half-packs, forgot the name


 Multiverse Beans I think sells the half packs.

GLG is my go-to.


----------



## 0potato0 (Jan 3, 2022)

unomas said:


> Multiverse Beans I think sells the half packs.


they have a presale of DLA4 it seems how dank is that? Oh they don't ship to Europe


----------



## Tomkno (Jan 3, 2022)

Snuggle Funk edit: 40 days


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 4, 2022)

Can't wait to smoke some of this crack! Green Crack that is! Got this pack of Jungle Boys Florida Sunrise (Green Crack x TK BX1) off Strainly and asked the seller if he had any other GC crosses in his stash. He had 2 seeds left from a pack of Green Lotus (Green Crack x Snow Lotus) that he tossed in for free! I'm more excited about those than the Florida Sunrise lol. Gonna pray for a male and a female so they can have sex and make seed babies! Wish I could find a few more to do a preservation run though. I'm literally obsessed with Green Crack and GC crosses, and I've been looking for Green Lotus for a while.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 4, 2022)

4 Babylon Buster beans with tail planted in plain red Solos.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Jan 4, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> Same. Just started some MT's. Do it!


I have about half a pack of Mountain Temple and 1000+ F2s I made. If I had some space I would join the party. So many seeds so little space.


----------



## AlleyKat707 (Jan 4, 2022)

If it interests anyone, I tried a Sproutways order for personal (wanted that black triangle & dreadbread) and it took them like a full month just to email me the invoice with payment options but they did. They do use some of the modern US mobile payment options if people are interested though. I am worried the beans might take 6 months to get shipped, but they do have some of Bodhi's classics that just cant really be sourced elsewhere. Ill probably pull the trigger in the future but I already went back and hit that JBC sale earlier so I gotta cool it.


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 4, 2022)

AlleyKat707 said:


> If it interests anyone, I tried a Sproutways order for personal (wanted that black triangle & dreadbread) and it took them like a full month just to email me the invoice with payment options but they did. They do use some of the modern US mobile payment options if people are interested though. I am worried the beans might take 6 months to get shipped, but they do have some of Bodhi's classics that just cant really be sourced elsewhere. Ill probably pull the trigger in the future but I already went back and hit that JBC sale earlier so I gotta cool it.


Multiverse has the Sproutways Bodhi packs too. I preordered a couple from them, and have already gotten them as well.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 4, 2022)

Hobbes said:


> What Seedbank carries Bhodi's gear?


In addition to the others that have been named already, there's a couple newer banks that are legit Bodhi stockists: Breeders Direct Seed Company (BDSC), Speakeasy Seedbank. Pretty sure Attitude is still a legit stockist, though with overseas shipping being what it is I'm not sure how much new stuff they get. As an FYI, Speakeasy gives first chance for all drops to their VIP members then releases the leftovers to the public. 

And yeah, Multiverse seed bank sells Bodhi half & full packs because they purchase through Sproutways, who is basically a licensed middle-man service for dispensaries and companies who need to be able to prove they obtained seeds from a licensed source. (Pretty sure this is only required in California so far, but will probably spread to other legal markets too.) Sproutways has a relationship with Bodhi, Coastal, and Snow High where they buy bulk seeds direct from breeders and package them for sale.


----------



## 0potato0 (Jan 4, 2022)

Im looking for a short plant with minimal branching with couchlock effect is there anything other than Bodhi Seeds Kashmir 22 x 88G13/HP that's available?


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Jan 4, 2022)

Anybody still running the Goji? I have a few packs i been itching to run. I had a really nice pheno from a half pack I popped, gas and 27% return on flower pressed rosin. Beautiful structured plant, prob my most photogenic plant ever, almost had a blue tint to it. Would fill a scrog in no time too.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jan 5, 2022)

iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO said:


> Anybody still running the Goji? I have a few packs i been itching to run. I had a really nice pheno from a half pack I popped, gas and 27% return on flower pressed rosin. Beautiful structured plant, prob my most photogenic plant ever, almost had a blue tint to it. Would fill a scrog in no time too.


Pretty sure the world ran out of Goji F1 packs a few years back. Everyone is using F2's or their packs they saved. Haven't seen any of the original F1's posted in years.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 5, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Pretty sure the world ran out of Goji F1 packs a few years back. Everyone is using F2's or their packs they saved. Haven't seen any of the original F1's posted in years.


I think there's a pack on Strainly for $2k lol


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 5, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> I think there's a pack on Strainly for $2k lol


I saw that. What a joke! I was eyeing a $500 pack but glad I passed on them. 

I got my eye on the huge F2 run over on OG. Hoping to pick up a pack when that’s all said and done.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 5, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> I saw that. What a joke! I was eyeing a $500 pack but glad I passed on them.
> 
> I got my eye on the huge F2 run over on OG. Hoping to pick up a pack when that’s all said and done.


Yea I'd feel a bit dirty even paying 200. Seeds are not pokemon cards. They need to be planted at some point lol

Hell yea might have to check that out!


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Jan 5, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> I saw that. What a joke! I was eyeing a $500 pack but glad I passed on them.
> 
> I got my eye on the huge F2 run over on OG. Hoping to pick up a pack when that’s all said and done.


Could you point me in the right direction to find this seed run?


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 5, 2022)

Bodhi Seeds - Goji OG Crowd Source F2 Preservation (closed)


What a great conversation about this topic, great points all around. Its the same conversation that I have been having with some of the folks on Team Goji. Should herm’ed plants be included in this open pollination at all? If so whats an acceptable amount of herm tendencies?. Should a few...




overgrow.com


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 5, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> I saw that. What a joke! I was eyeing a $500 pack but glad I passed on them.
> 
> I got my eye on the huge F2 run over on OG. Hoping to pick up a pack when that’s all said and done.


Have you run any of Copa's f2'd Goji freebies?
Edit: He's also done Secret Chief to f2, and Ancient OG to f3..all freebie add-ons to his gear.


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 5, 2022)

I think by the time I heard about them, they were gone. 

a buddy of mine gave me a 5 pack of Goji F2s from Useful Seeds. I’ve popped one and it was a male. Might soak another one next time I pull them out.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 5, 2022)

Snuggle funk clone & the flower from its mother


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 5, 2022)

Other snuggle funk no clone tho 


this pheno is more frosty & slightly more terpy but the other has the donkey colas


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 5, 2022)

Red eye Jedi clone  
Will try moms flower in a few weeks. It’s sum Funky shit


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 5, 2022)

Judio_gardens said:


> Does anyone have any info on the Jamaican used in Natural mystic ( Jamaican x snow lotus)? I haven't been able to find any info on it .


Could it have been one of the Jamaican available in the past from cannabiogen, Cali connection, or maybe ace seeds?


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 5, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> Could it have been one of the Jamaican available in the past from cannabiogen, Cali connection, or maybe ace seeds?


He's worked with some of Snowhigh's gear, could've also come from him. I've no idea for sure though, and this is the first I've even heard of that strain. Got my attention though haha


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jan 5, 2022)

5 out of 6 Mountain Temples made it. I would imagine the seeds had some freezer/shelf life on them. Looking good now. They are tiny though. Seeds were too.


----------



## copkilller (Jan 5, 2022)

all of these pictures are from day 57 and 59 flower, and they are clones from a pheno hunt

dragons blood hp, right now it smells like fruit loops, bready and fruity, but the mom smoke taste like lemon grass/thai food/citronelle bug repellent candle, it's actually way better than what i initially thought when i smoke it a few months ago, now it's like really good. fuck yeah



below is a freebie a popped randomely in a mostly bodhi hunt came out amazing, sweet sour gasoline, potent, heavy, whole package. it's maqui gelato x garlic bread from bred by 42, had to post it i mean look at it


old soul #6 became a monster, the smell is still lemon pinesol/skunk/coffee. in the jar it smells metalic, peperry and got a cold freshness to it


old soul #7 isn't as good as her sister, i shouldnt have kept it but at least its gonna be easy to trim, it's the most perfect photoshopped looking nuggets ever


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 5, 2022)

copkilller said:


> all of these pictures are from day 57 and 59 flower, and they are clones from a pheno hunt
> 
> dragons blood hp, right now it smells like fruit loops, bready and fruity, but the mom smoke taste like lemon grass/thai food/citronelle bug repellent candle, it's actually way better than what i initially thought when i smoke it a few months ago, now it's like really good. fuck yeah
> View attachment 5061233
> ...


JFC the fans on that #6 are crazy, you kept a cut of that yeah?


----------



## copkilller (Jan 5, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> JFC the fans on that #6 are crazy, you kept a cut of that yeah?


yeah man i kept a cut, yeah it has the biggest longest droopiest leaves ever


----------



## Hayagriva (Jan 6, 2022)

2 Pinball Wizard males that were lollipopped no female at the moment, so keeping them in veg until I pop some more seeds....



Right before defoliation here is a Snow Monkey male on the right side you may notice the fasciated stem, otherwise a nice bush.


Snow Monkey female, the lower most fans not shown in the picture were bigger than my head, she seems perfect for scrog cannot wait to get the net down on her tonight. I plan on F2ing this as well, well to be honest F2 and beyond for everything.


front left Sunshine #4 male, 2 in the middle Sunshine#4 females that are so unhappy, I have never ran pots this small before and they really seem to hate it, I have used 1 gal or less of coco with great results in the past, I also have a fungus gnat issue that could be attributing. The rest in the shot are my genetics. Back to the Sunshine #4 it was a freebie from baddawg and I have yet to grow chem or SSDD but in any of your experiences did you notice that the stems had a velvet soft to the touch feel to them? I mean seriously these stems feel like felt and velvet, no woodiness to them at all yet, also of note is the gas they give off when defoliating, a nice sharp petrol + skunk sting rises in the air. On the right phenotype there is also some mosaic patterns and twisting of leaf tips, this has been happening since the seed popped and while I havent completely ruled out TMV i highly doubt this is the case, perhaps I hope its just a strange deficiency or mutation, time will tell....... 



Front left Snow Monkey female, left and behind more of my genetics, right front & back Lava Cake, which I think has been reinfected with russet or broad mites for anyone that is interested what that damage looks like. The powdery residue you see on the fan leaves is sulfur. This just goes to show; you can never be too diligent with IPM. I spray weekly, make sure to remove my clothing or shower before going in the garden and still nature kicks me in the ass!



Obligatory shameless flower shot of my genetics Happy growing


----------



## Hayagriva (Jan 6, 2022)

copkilller said:


> all of these pictures are from day 57 and 59 flower, and they are clones from a pheno hunt


Holy fuck, those old soul nugs! They scare me due to how chonk they are, have you had any mold issues?


----------



## copkilller (Jan 6, 2022)

Hayagriva said:


> Holy fuck, those old soul nugs! They scare me due to how chonk they are, have you had any mold issues?


haha, funny you say that, last time i did have mold, but i had no fans (fucking idiot)

now i have 4 big fans, incredible air exchange, the humidity is down these days, we'll see!


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 6, 2022)

Yea those Old Soul nugs look fucking chronic. How is the smell in there?


----------



## copkilller (Jan 6, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Yea those Old Soul nugs look fucking chronic. How is the smell in there?


that's the best part, intense chemical lemon floor cleaner coffe skunk


----------



## Freshbakd (Jan 7, 2022)

Portable space ship 4 weeks. Like i said these girls just plain exploded in 12/12. Can get a lemon scent off them already hint of poo behind it. Smell may change though, I have idea what to expect really.


----------



## Freshbakd (Jan 7, 2022)

and yes that fan does have hardware holding it in. i just really don't trust it.


----------



## limonene (Jan 7, 2022)

230 packs of goji a friend of mine has had in his possession for years


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 7, 2022)

limonene said:


> View attachment 5062074
> 230 packs of goji a friend of mine has had in his possession for years


Foo need to pass em out lol


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 7, 2022)

limonene said:


> View attachment 5062074
> 230 packs of goji a friend of mine has had in his possession for years


Now there's someone who holds his beans!
I don't know how he got so many, but yeah...might be time to grow 'em and or share 'em with the world. I have 3-4 of the f2 freebie 5 packs from Copa, so I'm hoping that'll be good enough for my use.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 7, 2022)

limonene said:


> View attachment 5062074
> 230 packs of goji a friend of mine has had in his possession for years


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 7, 2022)

limonene said:


> View attachment 5062074
> 230 packs of goji a friend of mine has had in his possession for years


Hey it’s me!!! Your long lost friend!


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Jan 7, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> View attachment 5062087


I just shit ma britches watching this!!!


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Jan 7, 2022)

limonene said:


> View attachment 5062074
> 230 packs of goji a friend of mine has had in his possession for years


Puts my 8 packs to shame lol I’m popping mine after seeing the mass goji packs getting popped to preserve the line. Goji is beyond just fire weed, like I said before it checked all boxes.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 7, 2022)

@limonene does have a sadistic side, it seems.


----------



## Zett66 (Jan 7, 2022)

Hmm looks like the Goji F2s from Copa on GLG are out  

One day Ill get some...maybe Ill try the OG thread. What are they planning to do with them? Trade them or sell somewhere?


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 7, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Hmm looks like the Goji F2s from Copa on GLG are out
> 
> One day Ill get some...maybe Ill try the OG thread. What are they planning to do with them? Trade them or sell somewhere?


I think the deal is you have to be a certain "trust level" and then you can add your name to the list if you want them. Then just pay S&H once they are ready.


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 7, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> I think the deal is you have to be a certain "trust level" and then you can add your name to the list if you want them. Then just pay S&H once they are ready.


Yeah I don’t think you can just show up looking for beans and then leave. You need to be part of the community to be able to sign up, but it’s not that hard.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 7, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> Yeah I don’t think you can just show up looking for beans and then leave. You need to be part of the community to be able to sign up, but it’s not that hard.


You can't be any geek off the street. Gotta be handy with the steel if you know what I mean to earn your keep. 

Sorry. Had to do it.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 7, 2022)

LOOK WHAT THE MAIL MAN BROUGHT. Complete Bodhi Restock and some new freebies dropping real soon!!! Thanks BD


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Jan 7, 2022)

Did he retire his snowlotus male?


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 7, 2022)

iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO said:


> Did he retire his snowlotus male?


I'm pretty sure he did.


----------



## YardG (Jan 7, 2022)

It's on the list of males he no longer has.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 7, 2022)

YardG said:


> It's on the list of males he no longer has.


I wonder how many Snow Lotus beans he's got. Maybe he'll revisit the line someday?


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Jan 7, 2022)

That would explain a lot. Too bad, that male spit fire.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 7, 2022)

Happy to have some Starflight Guava and Cherry Lotus beans here.


----------



## Zett66 (Jan 7, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> Yeah I don’t think you can just show up looking for beans and then leave. You need to be part of the community to be able to sign up, but it’s not that hard.


I opened an account for a charity event over there that I participated in, maybe that helps haha


----------



## hillbill (Jan 7, 2022)

Cherry Lotus on tap at GLG........before total restock even.
4/4 Babylon Buster up in red Solos.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 7, 2022)

Is there a master list so I can pregame my purchases lol?


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Jan 7, 2022)

I have some goji og x orangezkittlez from dying breed I made. A friend popped some and was super happy, looked like goji but smelled like orange fanta. Goji breeds really well.


----------



## 0potato0 (Jan 7, 2022)

limonene said:


> View attachment 5062074
> 230 packs of goji a friend of mine has had in his possession for years


I'll change gender and have his children...


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Jan 7, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I'll change gender and have his children...


LMAO


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jan 7, 2022)

dankdojo said:


> Here's what I could find:


The Space Probe and the Nierika might provoke another purchase if I can grab them. The AG freebie is especially intriguing.


----------



## minitiger (Jan 7, 2022)

limonene said:


> View attachment 5062074
> 230 packs of goji a friend of mine has had in his possession for years


@limonene Dude! Where you been?!? Good to ”see” you around. I never log on here, but somebody on another site just brought this post to the attention of the people who frequent the Bodhi thread there. Long, long, long time no see. I thought you were busy raising babies or something haha… I don’t give a shit about those Goji seeds, I’m just glad to see you making an appearance.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 7, 2022)

I'll be cheering for y'all. I'm sitting this one out. Some good stuff on there, maybe it'll hang or be back later.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Jan 7, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> The Space Probe and the Nierika might provoke another purchase if I can grab them. The AG freebie is especially intriguing.


This drop was in October 2019, and the list was made before Bodhi changed the name of friendly fire to purple star.


----------



## dankdojo (Jan 7, 2022)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> This drop was in October 2019, and the list was made before Bodhi changed the name of friendly fire to purple star.


My bad. You are right. Just did a quick search and got overly excited especially seeing those GLG freebies.

Deleted original post as to not cause more confusion.


----------



## Anthei$ (Jan 7, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Hmm looks like the Goji F2s from Copa on GLG are out
> 
> One day Ill get some...maybe Ill try the OG thread. What are they planning to do with them? Trade them or sell somewhere?


we're gonna rub them on our nipples


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 7, 2022)

Anthei$ said:


> we're gonna rub them on our nipples


Does that work?


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 7, 2022)

SimpleBox said:


> GLG restock and freebies up on the site


Thanks for the heads up. Picked up Old Soul I’ve been meaning to get, Cherry Queen I was hoping would show back up, and Temple Lights v2 freebie!


----------



## TugthePup (Jan 7, 2022)

Wow they had Cherry Queen!


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 8, 2022)

I picked up Old Soul based on @copkilller pics lol, Silver Sunshine since it is the only SSDD cross listed (edit: there's also Sunshine Queen 3 Kings x SSDD), and Temple Lights v2 freebie. Should also have a pack of Cobra Lips on the way soon :fingerscrossed:

Does anyone know why the Green Lotus isn't around anymore? Seems like he's still putting out stuff with the Snow Lotus male, so I'm assuming he doesn't have the GC anymore?


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 8, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> I picked up Old Soul based on @copkilller pics lol, Silver Sunshine since it is the only SSDD cross listed, and Temple Lights v2 freebie. Should also have a pack of Cobra Lips on the way soon :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Does anyone know why the Green Lotus isn't around anymore? Seems like he's still putting out stuff with the Snow Lotus male, so I'm assuming he doesn't have the GC anymore?


I think with Snow Lotus male lines, he's releasing whatever beans is left in the fridge here and there. That male has been retired for a minute, and I still see occasional drops of a SL line previously unknown to me.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 8, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> I think with Snow Lotus male lines, he's releasing whatever beans is left in the fridge here and there. That male has been retired for a minute, and I still see occasional drops of a SL line previously unknown to me.


Gotcha. He must not have the GC anymore either since he hasn't done any other crosses with it. Was SL lost with the Appy stuff when his freezer got unplugged?


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 8, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> I picked up Old Soul based on @copkilller pics lol, Silver Sunshine since it is the only SSDD cross listed, and Temple Lights v2 freebie. Should also have a pack of Cobra Lips on the way soon :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Does anyone know why the Green Lotus isn't around anymore? Seems like he's still putting out stuff with the Snow Lotus male, so I'm assuming he doesn't have the GC anymore?


Great minds think alike. I was after the Appy dad once I found out he was gone too. Seems like Mountain Temple and Cobra lips were the last of them because those were the 2 I got as well. 

I also got Old Soul based off my current love for Pinesoul cut of Soul Mate, @copkiller’s pics, and my curiosity for the OMG father based on pics. It’s been in my cart waiting for another drop.


----------



## Zett66 (Jan 8, 2022)

Some people were asking about storing seeds long term on here. I just germinated seeds of a strain I hunted down for a long time. Someone amazing helped me out and send me some. They are from 2010 and were stored in a freezer in a little plastic container with some cotton on top. All 5 seeds germinated within a day in paper towl and 2 of them already broke soil after planting.

this was the container with cotton:


I also started a cross of that strain I was able to get from LouDog420. Those seeds are from 2011 and within 5 days 7/10 popped tails and I still give the last few some time. I will try to find out how he stored these.

To summarize, a decade seems to be no problem for seeds to survive if stored half way decent. Freezer definitely is a good way. Cotton seems to do the trick. Paper towl is a good way to keep old seeds moist and germ.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 8, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> Great minds think alike. I was after the Appy dad once I found out he was gone too. Seems like Mountain Temple and Cobra lips were the last of them because those were the 2 I got as well.
> 
> I also got Old Soul based off my current love for Pinesoul cut of Soul Mate, @copkiller’s pics, and my curiosity for the OMG father based on pics. It’s been in my cart waiting for another drop.


Hell yea I got Celestial Citron last sale for the OMG dad and because it is the only non-HP strain that has a Wookie (#7) mother.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 8, 2022)

Old Soul will please most of us. Wookie 15 Male is 50% Appalachian, so that might be a factor in seed selection.

3 Guava Wookie at 42 days are bulking up rapidly. Very sweet smell like some berry or fruit. One smells like a Wood Room in a paper mill, shredded wood chips and sulfur. All making lots of trichs on noticeably swelled calyxes. 2 have more rounded buds, all are somewhat pyramid shaped. Looks like a real nice bud/waste ratio. My defoliated one still seems to lag but has different shaped buds from the start.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 8, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Gotcha. He must not have the GC anymore either since he hasn't done any other crosses with it. Was SL lost with the Appy stuff when his freezer got unplugged?


I can't answer the how, why, what, or when. A more seasoned Bodhi fan may add. I'd like to know more too.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 8, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Some people were asking about storing seeds long term on here. I just germinated seeds of a strain I hunted down for a long time. Someone amazing helped me out and send me some. They are from 2010 and were stored in a freezer in a little plastic container with some cotton on top. All 5 seeds germinated within a day in paper towl and 2 of them already broke soil after planting.
> 
> this was the container with cotton:
> View attachment 5062749
> ...


Sounds interesting! What strains did you acquire? I def need to look into a mini freezer and start putting some beans in cryo. Seems like the best option for long term storage.


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 8, 2022)

Just checked my paper towels. 3/4 Mountain Temples, 2/2 Goji F2, and 2/2 Blue Sunshines all had white tails and got placed into solo cups. My goal is to have some good summertime smoke ready for when the weather gets better.


----------



## Zett66 (Jan 8, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Sounds interesting! What strains did you acquire? I def need to look into a mini freezer and start putting some beans in cryo. Seems like the best option for long term storage.


Casey Jones from Head seeds someone F2ed in 2010

From LouDog420 I got Casey Jones x Sour Bubble he made outdoors in 2011

Im trying to find that Casey Jones like they have in Amsterdam Coffeeshops. One of the most unique strains I ever had. 

Did Bodhi ever work something with Casey Jones? Ive not seen anything yet.


----------



## Johiem (Jan 8, 2022)

GOOD MORNING BHODI HEADS! 

Fairly new to the scene and one of my dudes on another site is looking for a specific strain. Fairly certain he said it was a Bhodi pack, "Dragonsoul". Ever heard of it? Can you point me toward it?


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 8, 2022)

Johiem said:


> GOOD MORNING BHODI HEADS!
> 
> Fairly new to the scene and one of my dudes on another site is looking for a specific strain. Fairly certain he said it was a Bhodi pack, "Dragonsoul". Ever heard of it? Can you point me toward it?


GLG has Dragon's Milk, which is Dragon Soul x Strawberry Milk


----------



## YardG (Jan 8, 2022)

Johiem said:


> GOOD MORNING BHODI HEADS!
> 
> Fairly new to the scene and one of my dudes on another site is looking for a specific strain. Fairly certain he said it was a Bhodi pack, "Dragonsoul". Ever heard of it? Can you point me toward it?


Doc D had three packs of Dragonsoul F2 for sale from his vault, at least of January 1st. $100 each.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 8, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Casey Jones from Head seeds someone F2ed in 2010
> 
> From LouDog420 I got Casey Jones x Sour Bubble he made outdoors in 2011
> 
> ...


i havent seen him release anything with it but i usedto grow and love that clone


----------



## Johiem (Jan 8, 2022)

YardG said:


> Doc D had three packs of Dragonsoul F2 for sale from his vault, at least of January 1st. $100 each.


I'll let him know thanks!


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 9, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> I picked up Old Soul based on @copkilller pics lol, Silver Sunshine since it is the only SSDD cross listed (edit: there's also Sunshine Queen 3 Kings x SSDD), and Temple Lights v2 freebie. Should also have a pack of Cobra Lips on the way soon :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Does anyone know why the Green Lotus isn't around anymore? Seems like he's still putting out stuff with the Snow Lotus male, so I'm assuming he doesn't have the GC anymore?


Headiegardens has Baba Kush (Bubba Katsu x SSDD) in stock still. Last I looked there were 3 packs in stock.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 9, 2022)

Did anyone test the wifi43 x Kashmir? Can’t find info


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 9, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Did anyone test the wifi43 x Kashmir? Can’t find info


Ive been looking too and havent come up with anything. There's only 5 packs of that left last I looked


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 9, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Headiegardens has Baba Kush (Bubba Katsu x SSDD) in stock still. Last I looked there were 3 packs in stock.


There's Sunshine Queen too, GLG has got some


----------



## Boosky (Jan 9, 2022)

LunarMOG said:


> i havent seen him release anything with it but i usedto grow and love that clone


Casey Jones is unique and potent! I would definitely purchase work done with this clone. I loved it as well.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Jan 9, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Ive been looking too and havent come up with anything. There's only 5 packs of that left last I looked


I know I got it anyways. Just be nice to see a grow journal. But it’s not a big deal.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jan 10, 2022)

purple triangle

Was out of the country for 11 days and left these girls to fend for themselves after an up pot. Thought they would be thirsty but came back to this haha.

also Stress tested the shit out of one of them, seems to be handling it really well.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 10, 2022)

Cutkeeper said:


> purple triangle
> 
> Was out of the country for 11 days and left these girls to fend for themselves after an up pot. Thought they would be thirsty but came back to this haha.
> 
> also Stress tested the shit out of one of them, seems to be handling it really well.View attachment 5064204View attachment 5064205View attachment 5064215


did you top the ones in the big pots?


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jan 10, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> did you top the ones in the big pots?


monster Cropped


----------



## ekillah (Jan 10, 2022)

Ohwolfie said:


> That's a huge complement coming from Nspecta. He has grown all the elites. I grew Mendo Purps x 88G13HP testers from Bodhi, and most of them hermed. However, they were all very vigorous and frosty. I posted some pics several pages back.
> 
> The G13HP seemed to dominate the cross in terms of structure, but the Mendo Purps terps were there. Bodhi loved my grow report. He said he might release them as outdoor freebies, which would be awesome!!


For the ones that Herm, do you cut the sacs and keep going? Mines herming right now and im not sure if i should toss it... kinda like the way its growing. Def vigorous and fat indica leaves, shame i thought i was going to luck out


----------



## unomas (Jan 10, 2022)

Cutkeeper said:


> purple triangle
> 
> Was out of the country for 11 days and left these girls to fend for themselves after an up pot. Thought they would be thirsty but came back to this haha.
> 
> also Stress tested the shit out of one of them, seems to be handling it really well.


Looking good! Any smells from them yet?


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jan 10, 2022)

ekillah said:


> For the ones that Herm, do you cut the sacs and keep going? Mines herming right now and im not sure if i should toss it... kinda like the way its growing. Def vigorous and fat indica leaves, shame i thought i was going to luck out


If you aren’t breeding and it’s for personal, pretty much up to you. If it’s your only plant I would cut the sacs and be vigilant looking for more. If not, then I would probably think twice.


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Jan 10, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> LOOK WHAT THE MAIL MAN BROUGHT. Complete Bodhi Restock and some new freebies dropping real soon!!! Thanks BD
> View attachment 5062264


the jalalagod just sounds so fire


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jan 10, 2022)

unomas said:


> Looking good! Any smells from them yet?


Thanks, they are definitely on the smellier end of the spectrum. Kind of a classic dank smell if that makes sense. Not fruity


----------



## blobbo (Jan 10, 2022)

looks like someones on insta shadowing bodhi as plantmoreseeds2.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 10, 2022)

ekillah said:


> For the ones that Herm, do you cut the sacs and keep going? Mines herming right now and im not sure if i should toss it... kinda like the way its growing. Def vigorous and fat indica leaves, shame i thought i was going to luck out


I've never been in the position to make that call but I think I would try and cut them off.

Worst case is you deseed your weed. Of course I'm from a time when that was just part of the deal so there is that.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 11, 2022)

Restocks at Speakeasy and JBC. JBC has a few Metal Haze packs, plus the new freebies. Speakeasy I think is VIP only atm. Bummed there wasn't any more Golden Hashplant dropped anywhere. Been hoping to see that one again.


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 11, 2022)

Thanks for heads up. I got my Metal Haze, Kailash, and Jalalagod. Now to stop buying seeds……again


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 11, 2022)

Metal Haze. Waking Dream, Pineapple Wookie


----------



## Genki88 (Jan 11, 2022)

Time for some soul food.....................


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 11, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Metal Haze. Waking Dream, Pineapple Wookie


I was surprised to see waking dream and it’s tugging at my heart strings. I have a pack I haven’t cracked open though so do I really need another?


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 11, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> I was surprised to see waking dream and it’s tugging at my heart strings. I have a pack I haven’t cracked open though so do I really need another?


For preservation's sake! I was kind of rushing to find a 2nd pack and checkout before the Metal Haze was gone when I chose it. I had been wanting a WiFi cross, and the SSDD seemed like a good match. The TK x Wookie was the other one I was thinking about.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 11, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> For preservation's sake! I was kind of rushing to find a 2nd pack and checkout before the Metal Haze was gone when I chose it. I had been wanting a WiFi cross, and the SSDD seemed like a good match. The TK x Wookie was the other one I was thinking about.


you made the right choice


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 11, 2022)

Oh man. I keep missing the metal haze.
Check out my om4 weirdo


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 11, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Oh man. I keep missing the metal haze.
> Check out my om4 weirdoView attachment 5065116


Can you get more pictures of that? I grow/propagate/sell rare philodendrons and monstera; and its so cool to see this kind of variegation express in cannabis. I wonder if it’s in the stem (chance to repeat later) or just the leaf


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 11, 2022)

I've had weird leaf shapes and twins, but this is another new one for me.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jan 11, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> I've had weird leaf shapes and twins, but this is another new one for me.
> View attachment 5065221View attachment 5065222


Partial albino? very rare trait. Most albinos die early due to a lack of chlorophyll but that one looks more yellow. Could be maybe?


----------



## Zett66 (Jan 12, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> I've had weird leaf shapes and twins, but this is another new one for me.
> View attachment 5065221View attachment 5065222


I had one of my Bad Dawg Freebees do this half way through some of the leafes.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> I've had weird leaf shapes and twins, but this is another new one for me.
> I've had a few do that, never noticed anything unusual otherwise. Carry on.
> View attachment 5065221View attachment 5065222


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2022)

3 Guava Wookie giving hard Cedar and turpentine with black pepper smells today, very noisy at 46 days looking to bulk up some. Very volatile terps that water my eyes when near them. Really great bud/waste ratio, and the defoliated one is gaining and is the frostiest. Never grew back many leaves and is the only one that seems to not be making many new flowers. All are extremely sticky.

4 Babylon Buster seedlings looking fine making first multi blade leaves. Leaves are each a little wider, none the same on first set.

Related: Looks like 3/4 females with my Sun Ra F2s! Extremely vigorous and growing/stretching fast at 9 days, all mid hybreed looking and as fast growing as any thing I ever grew.

Related: 4 of my own Space Monkey F2 x Sun Ra about ready for first up pot in veg. Roots getting nice. Extremely wide leaves on first few bracts.


----------



## Smorf (Jan 12, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> I've had weird leaf shapes and twins, but this is another new one for me.
> View attachment 5065221View attachment 5065222











Leaf Variegation | Pests & Diseases


Green pigments appear reddish. Condition is harmless and affects few plants. Crops Capsicum & Chilli, Cucumber, Cotton, ...




plantix.net





Its pretty common in blueberry cannabis genetics. I’ve seen it growing a few different blueberry crosses.

what strain is that?


----------



## limonene (Jan 12, 2022)

minitiger said:


> @limonene Dude! Where you been?!? Good to ”see” you around. I never log on here, but somebody on another site just brought this post to the attention of the people who frequent the Bodhi thread there. Long, long, long time no see. I thought you were busy raising babies or something haha… I don’t give a shit about those Goji seeds, I’m just glad to see you making an appearance.


Bro! Long fucking time man. Hope you're well over there. I retired from the forums but couldn't resist sharing that stash haha. You still flying the bodhi flag high i hope?


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 12, 2022)

Sneak peak on Metal Haze, only 1 bean popped out of 2.
Not sure what went wrong with the other, just never cracked open 



Mango Lotus, Terpenado and Pinball Wizard are all down and in jars. Each blessing me with an oz of fine flowers (I'll share pics later).


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 12, 2022)

Smorf said:


> what strain is that?


OM4 (Chem 4 x OMG)


----------



## Tomkno (Jan 12, 2022)

Tiflis said:


> Sneak peak on Metal Haze, only 1 bean popped out of 2.
> Not sure what went wrong with the other, just never cracked open
> 
> View attachment 5065551
> ...


Interesting, out of six snuggle funks I had two that wouldn't crack, tried everything. Then three of the four turned male


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 12, 2022)

Tomkno said:


> Interesting, out of six snuggle funks I had two that wouldn't crack, tried everything. Then three of the four turned male


Males are good. Just look at it from a slightly different angle. Let it start to flower, then cut some stems off. Save cuts in a glass of water in a separate space. Collect some pollen and paint on with a small paint brush to a few flowers. Now you will have more seeds of the strain you bought. They just keep on going. And you still have mostly just buds. Those seeds will open. And you get to look into the f2's for anything interesting. 
I have to say keep your seeds in fridge or freezer. It doesn't take moisture and heat long to ruin them.


----------



## Indie (Jan 12, 2022)

Be careful, once you start down the F2 trail, you may find them more interesting than the F1 parents. It is super addicting looking into F2 progeny, but fun. 
Just chunked 3 female snow monkey’s and one of my kush females with my only male snow monkey, should be interesting to see what’s in there.


----------



## Knifeman1 (Jan 12, 2022)

YardG said:


> I don't know any of the details but Ms B posted on IG yesterday or maybe the day before that every purchase from the plantmoreseeds shop this weekend would come with a freebie (it was an image and that part was followed by "shhhh").


Bought a 14 dollar t shirt and received a pack of d9 Thai x artifact 1 x 88 g13 hp very nice surprise


----------



## Ohwolfie (Jan 12, 2022)

ekillah said:


> For the ones that Herm, do you cut the sacs and keep going? Mines herming right now and im not sure if i should toss it... kinda like the way its growing. Def vigorous and fat indica leaves, shame i thought i was going to luck out


I just tore the male flowers off, and kept growing them. I only ended up with a couple of seeds in one or two plants. I'm assuming that the flowers were probably mostly sterile. Some of the flowers were so dense that I didn't realize they'd hermed until I was trimming. 

You're growing Mendo Purps x 88G13HP too? I did see Bodhi released those as outdoor freebies.


----------



## Tomkno (Jan 12, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Males are good. Just look at it from a slightly different angle. Let it start to flower, then cut some stems off. Save cuts in a glass of water in a separate space. Collect some pollen and paint on with a small paint brush to a few flowers. Now you will have more seeds of the strain you bought. They just keep on going. And you still have mostly just buds. Those seeds will open. And you get to look into the f2's for anything interesting.
> I have to say keep your seeds in fridge or freezer. It doesn't take moisture and heat long to ruin them.


Great point, the lone female has been left bushy at the bottom for a possible reveg though I'm not sold yet. I did look into your point and in hindsight probably should've, one particular male didn't want to show and had me fooled well into flower and he was a beast of a bush.


----------



## Knifeman1 (Jan 12, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Just got my Etsy Order in from Ms B. Came with this pack. Does any one have info on this? Couldn't find anything in search.
> 
> View attachment 5040983


I received the same pack, I didn’t find much information on line


----------



## sadboy92 (Jan 12, 2022)

Knifeman1 said:


> Bought a 14 dollar t shirt and received a pack of d9 Thai x artifact 1 x 88 g13 hp very nice surprise


I am wearing my 14 dollar t shirt right now. Cool little gift for less than a 20 spot shipped



Knifeman1 said:


> I received the same pack, I didn’t find much information on line


there was a malawi x artifact 1 x 88g13hp released a while back and labeled as untested. they were also LE
I'd assume these are likewise untested so ymmv?


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 13, 2022)

How often is the merch replenished on the etsy site?


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 13, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> How often is the merch replenished on the etsy site?


I wanna say they are gonna be having new merch or something. That’s why they had $14 shirts trying to clear out old inventory.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 13, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> I wanna say they are gonna be having new merch or something. That’s why they had $14 shirts trying to clear out old inventory.


Could also be clearing as much inventory as possible for tax season.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 13, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Could also be clearing as much inventory as possible for tax season.


I think @poonoodle is correct, according to what someone close to the Bodhi's mentioned over on OG. I seem to recall reading that they're looking to go in a slightly different direction with the Etsy store and/or Bodhi merch, so they're trying to sell out of existing stock before moving on to whatever's next.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jan 13, 2022)

Knifeman1 said:


> I received the same pack, I didn’t find much information on line


Sounds like we should give them a grow and figure it out, eh?


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jan 13, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> I think @poonoodle is correct, according to what someone close to the Bodhi's mentioned over on OG. I seem to recall reading that they're looking to go in a slightly different direction with the Etsy store and/or Bodhi merch, so they're trying to sell out of existing stock before moving on to whatever's next.


Got a link to that thread?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 13, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> How often is the merch replenished on the etsy site?


Not to be critical or negative, and solely based on my own observations, it seems like the Etsy store is a low priority kinda deal.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 13, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Not to be critical or negative, and solely based on my own observations, it seems like the Etsy store is a low priority kinda deal.


I've only made one purchase there, but as little as I ever hear about it I'd agree. Maybe that's changing for 2022.


----------



## SimpleBox (Jan 14, 2022)

Cannab15 said:


> From bodhi I've grown some acapulco gold, drunken parrot, mango lotus, mountain temple, lemon wookie v2, wookie orgasm, gorilla ghani, blueberry sunshine, and strawberry goji. Got some cherry lotus, part of the way throu flower now,and starts of laughing lemon, chem91 skunk va x omg, and strawberry mama (you can see I'm on an omg kick at the moment).


How‘d you like Cherry Lotus and Strawberry mama?


----------



## Knifeman1 (Jan 14, 2022)

[


SNEAKYp said:


> Sounds like we should give them a grow and figure it out, eh?


That is a good idea. I am very curious how this will turn out.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 14, 2022)

Cherry Lotus is well worth growing, no couch, powerful high “high” and can give a strong face rush and white out rush. Be careful, adult toys here.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 14, 2022)

Stuck 4 Soulmate beaners in Viva Towel Sauna last night, Plant tomorrow. Best for my Wife’s chronic pain of anything I have had. Also very potent.


----------



## SimpleBox (Jan 14, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Cherry Lotus is well worth growing, no couch, powerful high “high” and can give a strong face rush and white out rush. Be careful, adult toys here.


thanks hillbill, your feedback is always appreciated.
with many good Bodhi options and limited space it’s hard to narrow down a buy list without the help from you and others.
happy growing


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 14, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Stuck 4 Soulmate beaners in Viva Towel Sauna last night, Plant tomorrow. Best for my Wife’s chronic pain of anything I have had. Also very potent.


Always interested in pain management. 35 years of physical labor, not to mention all the wild mishaps life throws, leaves a fella a bit beat up. I like to hear about strains that medicate the mind as well as the body too.
Thanks


----------



## YardG (Jan 14, 2022)

For anyone hankering for Watermelon Hashplant hybrids, GLG is offering one with Strayfox purchases... buy a pack, get a 5 seed freebie pack. The freebie in question is Watermelon Haze, DBJ said it's JJ's White Haze (Doc D cut) x NWMHP.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jan 15, 2022)

LE pack came in from Ms. B. Stoked on having another wookie cross that's somewhat unique.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 15, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> LE pack came in from Ms. B. Stoked on having another wookie cross that's somewhat unique.
> 
> View attachment 5067650


Cali O x Wookie bx1 will be some good smoke for sure.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jan 15, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Cali O x Wookie bx1 will be some good smoke for sure.


Looking forward to seeing these ones grow out, might be a late year run. I'm thinking of doing a LE exclusive with the 2 packs I picked up over the past year.


----------



## Shavang (Jan 15, 2022)

Hello, have any of you guys ever bought Bodhi seeds from Seedsman? He has some old, no longer made strains like Sunshine Daydream and Hollyweed. 

The prices suck though at close to 120/pack. 

Do you guys think these are real Bodhi seeds?? I’ve read a lot of this 3000 page thread and a lot of people say the strains above are awesome…and they’re very hard to find…especially from a Seed Bank


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 15, 2022)

Family photo. Not everything is full pack as I’ve dipped in to many; and this weekend there is space for more so it’s time to thin the herd. orange wookie x hp and soul axis will leave the fridge for good. Doc D stuff getting popped with it


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 15, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Family photo. Not everything is full, and this weekend there is space for more so it’s time to thin the herd. orange wookie x hp and soul axis will leave the fridge for good. Doc D stuff getting popped with it
> View attachment 5067691
> View attachment 5067692
> View attachment 5067693
> ...


Where did you find info telling you the Vietnamese was Vietnamese Black?


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 15, 2022)

Shavang said:


> Hello, have any of you guys ever bought Bodhi seeds from Seedsman? He has some old, no longer made strains like Sunshine Daydream and Hollyweed.
> 
> The prices suck though at close to 120/pack.
> 
> Do you guys think these are real Bodhi seeds?? I’ve read a lot of this 3000 page thread and a lot of people say the strains above are awesome…and they’re very hard to find…especially from a Seed Bank


It says they're all out of stock for me (USA)


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 15, 2022)

Here's mine with about 3 weeks to go. Getting hungry. Got burnt first. Check your switches and calibrate your meters. 
At the back is 2 mendo breath and an astro snaps x black triangle. Then in front of them is black triangle on right and a BT leaning black raspberry x black triangle. Then 2 BR leaners of same cross and finally a pair of Black Raspberry that are loaded with f2 seeds. BT got some BR x BT pollen, and I hit the MB with some BR pollen.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 15, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Where did you find info telling you the Vietnamese was Vietnamese Black?


Now that I think of it I have no idea why I wrote that impulsive like that 

Edited it*


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 15, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Now that I think of it I have no idea why I wrote that impulsive like that


I've looked a little to find out what it was. I couldn't find anything really, so I'm still looking haha


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 15, 2022)

Years late to the Bodhi party but grabbing my seat. Ordered Magenta Hash Plant V2 (RKU f4 x 88G13HP) , Terpenado (Strawberry Milk x Wookie) and chose freebie Snow Monkey (GG4 x Snow Lotus). Super excited about this! Now adding on to my order with Silver Sunshine(SSH x SSDD) and Sunshine Queen (3 Kings x SSDD). I was hoping to try SSDD itself but it seems to be sold out everywhere atm. I'll find it down the road but for now it will be fun running SSDD male crosses.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jan 15, 2022)

HolySmokeMountainFolk said:


> Years late to the Bodhi party but grabbing my seat. Ordered Magenta Hash Plant V2 (RKU f4 x 88G13HP) , Terpenado (Strawberry Milk x Wookie) and chose freebie Snow Monkey (GG4 x Snow Lotus). Super excited about this! Now adding on to my order with Silver Sunshine(SSH x SSDD) and Sunshine Queen (3 Kings x SSDD). I was hoping to try SSDD itself but it seems to be sold out everywhere atm. I'll find it down the road but for now it will be fun running SSDD male crosses.


Welcome! I've pretty much written off SSDD in seed form. Plenty of great choices around. Pop those seeds and share your experiences, looking forward to hearing about your first bodhi run.


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 15, 2022)

My goals with the Bodhi genetics is to grow/document/learn and get really high. Other goals are creating some more seed for the future , make some crosses and inject some new genes into my own strains (which have been good but kind of lacking the level of terps I want). That and have some fun.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 16, 2022)

FML

GLG ninja-stocked some more Golden Hashplant (Golden Triangle - (TK x Appalachia) x 88G13HP) so I had to make another order. Been looking out for that one. Golden Hashplant, Lavender Jack, and Snow Monkey freebie going into the collection. And I found this out right after I ordered AG Seed Co (Green Crack x ON Haze) that just got restocked. Times like these I'm glad I don't have a wife or kids that depend on me making responsible financial decisions lmao


----------



## jackgonza (Jan 16, 2022)

Shavang said:


> Hello, have any of you guys ever bought Bodhi seeds from Seedsman? He has some old, no longer made strains like Sunshine Daydream and Hollyweed.
> 
> The prices suck though at close to 120/pack.
> 
> Do you guys think these are real Bodhi seeds?? I’ve read a lot of this 3000 page thread and a lot of people say the strains above are awesome…and they’re very hard to find…especially from a Seed Bank


I used to buy bodhi off of seedsman, they say outta stock for USA but if they’re in stock for your location then I would definitely give it a shot, seedsman is good to go


----------



## Shavang (Jan 16, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> It says they're all out of stock for me (USA)


Ok, that makes a little more sense. Usually when it’s too good to be true…it is. 

That’s ok, I’m excited about Strawberry Temple, Aluna (Panama Red x 88g13hp), and many others. 

Can anyone please offer insight on these strains and / or Laughing Lemon. 

I’m looking for info on effect, terps and flowering times (approximate)

I see a lot of info about phenos and grow info for Bodhis cultivars on this thread, but not a lot about the buzz from diff Bodhi strains. 

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 16, 2022)

Shavang said:


> Ok, that makes a little more sense. Usually when it’s too good to be true…it is


You can still get Mountain Temple which is Temple (SSH x Williams Wonder) x Appalachia (Green Crack x Tres Dawgs) from Seedsman. It says it is in stock and it let me add it to the cart. I'd def pick that one up. It won't be around forever. It's also probably the last Appy cross we will see sold by a seedbank, unless Bodhi drops a secret stash or something. Seedsman is def legit. I was one of the 150 winners in their holiday giveaway recently. I've got a bunch of autos and a few fems coming soon, and I've ordered from them before without a problem. I think they are opening or have opened a bigger hub in the USA to get orders out faster as well.


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 16, 2022)

It would be cool to see a cross of Golden Hashplant (Golden Triangle - (TK x Appalacia) x 88G13HP) and Mountain Temple (SSH x Williams Wonder) x Appalachia (Green Crack x Tres Dawgs). = Golden Mountain Temple HP. One with Appy mom influence and one with Appy daddy influence.

A quick question ... When ordering Bodhi gear from GLG they offer a Bodhi freebie pack but it also says 5 seed promo freebie. There is nothing to click or choose for it though. *Is the 5 seed promo pack they list different than the 1 free Bodhi 11-seed pack they also list?




Great Lakes Genetics Freebie – Promo (5 seeds)

Click to expand...

*Thanks.

PS. re: Seedsman ... I have got good other seeds from them several times but the Bodhi ones are almost $150+ Canadian per pack(with no Bodhi freebies) ... compared with GLG and JBC that come to $87 Canadian (and you get Bodhi freebies). Still though for some folks price won't matter I guess. Just noticed Seedsman doesn't have any Bodhi gear in-stock.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 16, 2022)

HolySmokeMountainFolk said:


> It would be cool to see a cross of Golden Hashplant (Golden Triangle - (TK x Appalacia) x 88G13HP) and Mountain Temple (SSH x Williams Wonder) x Appalachia (Green Crack x Tres Dawgs). = Golden Mountain Temple HP. One with Appy mom influence and one with Appy daddy influence.


Air Guitar or Strawberry Temple x Temple Lights v2 would be a good one too



> A quick question ... When ordering Bodhi gear from GLG they offer a Bodhi freebie pack but it also says 5 seed promo freebie. There is nothing to click or choose for it though. *Is the 5 seed promo pack they list different than the 1 free Bodhi 11-seed pack they also list?*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> PS. re: Seedsman ... I have got good other seeds from them several times but the Bodhi ones are almost $150+ Canadian per pack(with no Bodhi freebies) ... compared with GLG and JBC that come to $87 Canadian (and you get Bodhi freebies). Still though for some folks price won't matter I guess. Just noticed Seedsman doesn't have any Bodhi gear in-stock.


GLG gives you a freebie for using their company, and you also get the Bodhi freebie when you buy 2 packs. As far as the price from overseas, yea it's def more expensive, but you can't find Mountain Temple from any seedbank in North America, and Appy crosses in general are becoming more sought after and more rare as time goes on. Kinda gotta deal with the extra cost if having an Appy cross new from a seedbank is something that interests you. I'm honestly shocked they still have some. CannaPot has Mountain Temple as well last I looked.


----------



## Cannab15 (Jan 16, 2022)

HolySmokeMountainFolk said:


> It would be cool to see a cross of Golden Hashplant (Golden Triangle - (TK x Appalacia) x 88G13HP) and Mountain Temple (SSH x Williams Wonder) x Appalachia (Green Crack x Tres Dawgs). = Golden Mountain Temple HP. One with Appy mom influence and one with Appy daddy influence.
> 
> A quick question ... When ordering Bodhi gear from GLG they offer a Bodhi freebie pack but it also says 5 seed promo freebie. There is nothing to click or choose for it though. *Is the 5 seed promo pack they list different than the 1 free Bodhi 11-seed pack they also list?*
> 
> ...


Yes, glg gives out freebies of stuff they do that you don't get to choose on top of the bodhi freebies you do get to choose. It will show the number of glg freebies you get but not what kind in the cart before you pay. 
I just grabbed a soar, beautiful day, kodama, some strayfox Iraqi crosses (and the watermelon freebie  and a little from antenna from glg. I mentioned I'd enjoy cbd cross freebies if they had any and they hooked it up, and great fast shipping. Thanks once again glg for your awesome service.


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 16, 2022)

Just to throw some fuel in the fire, I put 4 Mountain Temples in paper towel, 3 got tails and made it to soil, 0 have popped out of the soil yet. 
I popped 4 other beans at the same time and those have all been out of the soil for days now. 
I’m 0/6 on Mountain Temples now.


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 16, 2022)

Okay now I see the offerings on Seedsman you mentioned, in-stock... good to know for sure.

As far as GLG promo freebies ,from what list do you choose? Is it any 5 from the "Current Breeder Promos" list on GLC page ? They don't make it too clear.


----------



## YardG (Jan 16, 2022)

The "five seed" Bad Dawg Genetics bonus pack (usually actually 6) from GLG typically shows up when you've ordered $139 worth of seeds (and increases each time you order $139, so if say, you ordered $280 worth of seeds you'd get two of those bonus packs). IME they often throw 6 seed bags of CBD-hybrids on top of the THC bonus packs, but I can't say I've ever requested them. During special sales GLG sometimes does a tiered bonus thing where you get even more, their generosity can be kinda ridiculous. 

You don't typically get to choose which GLG freebie you get, it's whatever freebies they're working through currently, but if you look at their website they do show some of their past freebies, if something catches your eye you could always put in a request, I'm sure they'd hook you up if they still have packs of their old freebie offerings.

Last time I rejiggered the word doc I have my collection listed on I accidentally deleted the list of GLG Atonic (CBD) hybrids I've got. I'd really like to find the time and space to do something with that collection.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 16, 2022)

HolySmokeMountainFolk said:


> Okay now I see the offerings on Seedsman you mentioned, in-stock... good to know for sure.
> 
> As far as GLG promo freebies ,from what list do you choose? Is it any 5 from the "Current Breeder Promos" list on GLC page ? They don't make it too clear.


I don't think they do requests on the Bad Dawg freebies. You get what they send. Always regs, never fems. The ones I've grown were good to great.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 16, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> I don't think they do requests on the Bad Dawg freebies. You get what they send. Always regs, never fems. The ones I've grown were good to great.


My last order I got Atonic x Star Fighter and Sunshine 4 x Sunshine 4, #7 & #8


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 16, 2022)

Thanks for the explanation. I'll just wait and be surprised.

Every time I read a page or 20 of this thread it makes me want to order more Bodhi gear.

Current orders: (now capping any more for now)

Terpenado (Strawberry Milk x Wookie)
Magenta Hash Plant V2 (RKUf4 x 88G13HP)
freebie: Snow Monkey (GG4 x Snow Lotus)
Silver Sunshine (SSH x SSDD)
Dragon's Blood V2 (Dragon's Blood f4 x 88G13HP f4)
freebie: Babylon Buster (Dreadbread x 88G13HP)

That will keep me busy for quite awhile.

I kept flip-flopping between various choices. I happened to see a pic of Dragon's Blood bleeding and then I read this description from Bodhi:



> *Bodhi Seeds' Dragonsblood HashPlant V2 Description*
> _Publicly sourced notes from breeder..._
> 
> Ive been working on a secret project for a few years, not trying to be sneaky, just wanted to make
> ...


So I switched to Dragon's Blood!


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 16, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> Just to throw some fuel in the fire, I put 4 Mountain Temples in paper towel, 3 got tails and made it to soil, 0 have popped out of the soil yet.
> I popped 4 other beans at the same time and those have all been out of the soil for days now.
> I’m 0/6 on Mountain Temples now.


Damn that sucks. I'd def be considering contacting the place you got them from. Do you have any root riot cubes or Jiffy peat pellets? Maybe they are too delicate to be moved once they've sprouted?


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 16, 2022)

HolySmokeMountainFolk said:


> Every time I read a page or 20 of this thread it makes me want to order more Bodhi gear.


Yea I also can't even look at most seed packs that cost over $100 now. Spend $150-$250 on some untested pollen chuck that's been salt-bae'd on 10 random females they had, or spend $150 on 3 packs of Bodhi gear from JBC or GLG...? HMMM. Bodhi keeps our wallets and our minds right!



> Current orders: (now capping any more for now)
> 
> Terpenado (Strawberry Milk x Wookie)
> Magenta Hash Plant V2 (RKUf4 x 88G13HP)
> ...


Nice list! Dragon's Blood is def a cool and unique one! The history behind it is pretty cool too. I wonder if it makes red rosin when pressed lol


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 16, 2022)

"Just wanted to make sure I could pull it off before I spilled the beans" 

That is such a deep statement on several levels. Inspirational.


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 16, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Damn that sucks. I'd def be considering contacting the place you got them from. Do you have any root riot cubes or Jiffy peat pellets? Maybe they are too delicate to be moved once they've sprouted?


I may try something different next time. I wont contact them because Appy dad is no more, so this pack is prob older. And it came from Europe. I have so many options here stateside, that I wasn’t going to buy from them again anyways. No biggie


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 16, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> Just to throw some fuel in the fire, I put 4 Mountain Temples in paper towel, 3 got tails and made it to soil, 0 have popped out of the soil yet.
> I popped 4 other beans at the same time and those have all been out of the soil for days now.
> I’m 0/6 on Mountain Temples now.


Scuff then plant direct into soil or medium for old seeds imo. That’s a bummer about the 0/6 so far though, hopefully the other 5-6 net a nice lady


----------



## gwheels (Jan 17, 2022)

Has anyone grown out and smoked the Mexican Death Sativa and smoked it ?

How would you describe the high ? I got one and chopped it at week 11. It smells like meat and BO and perfume...i found the effect non existent.

Colas were big....she was easy to grow (10 gallon living soil planter). For 11 to 14 week strains there are a few better ones in my hoard.


----------



## conor c (Jan 17, 2022)

gwheels said:


> Has anyone grown out and smoked the Mexican Death Sativa and smoked it ?
> 
> How would you describe the high ? I got one and chopped it at week 11. It smells like meat and BO and perfume...i found the effect non existent.
> 
> ...


This one always had me intrigued this from jim ortega via bhodi im guessing? Im suprised had little effects


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 17, 2022)

gwheels said:


> Has anyone grown out and smoked the Mexican Death Sativa and smoked it ?
> 
> How would you describe the high ? I got one and chopped it at week 11. It smells like meat and BO and perfume...i found the effect non existent.
> 
> ...


I have had the non effect feeling from sativas before only to realize I was ripped when I went in public or around people. But by myself it felt like I hadn't gotten high at all. 
Sorry to hear it is a bummer . That strain sure has had a ton of talk about it. 

Cheers


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 17, 2022)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have had the non effect feeling from sativas before only to realize I was ripped when I went in public or around people. But by myself it felt like I hadn't gotten high at all.
> Sorry to hear it is a bummer . That strain sure has had a ton of talk about it.
> 
> Cheers


I get that too. You get a “location tolerance”. You’re so used to the location that you relax and don’t need to think as much. But in a new place, your brain has to do more processing. Which may feel harder when you’re high.


----------



## YardG (Jan 17, 2022)

@gwheels Dumb question, but harvest time was determined by scoping?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 17, 2022)

I found 8 seeds in the buds of a MM leaning Unicorn Milk when I grew them as testers. It was my favorite Bodhi smoke of what I have grown so I decided to pop 4 of them. 

I am calling them SUM (Spilled Unicorn Milk ) This is SUM #1 on day 49 from flip. It is the furthest along and has the same milky candy heart smell as the plant the seeds came from. All 4 are showing pink and purple tricks 



Cheers


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 17, 2022)

Couple of pics of my Purple Afghan Hashplant. Gonna be chopping in a week or so. 
Pah1 (clone) is on the left. Pah2(seed) is on the right. 1 didn’t fill out as much as I liked but probably wasn’t getting enough light since 2 dominated.


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Observe & Report (Jan 17, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> I may try something different next time. I wont contact them because Appy dad is no more, so this pack is prob older.


All the Appalachia packs are the same age, harvested in the fall of 2012.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 17, 2022)

Observe & Report said:


> All the Appalachia packs are the same age, harvested in the fall of 2012.


So I should stop sitting on my only Appy pack..Appalachian Super Skunk. I seriously hope I can get some f2's out of it.


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 17, 2022)

I’ve got a pack of Cobra Lips that may have jumped up a few spots on my list knowing that they are a decade old now.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 17, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> I’ve got a pack of Cobra Lips that may have jumped up a few spots on my list knowing that they are a decade old now.


Exactly. Well, good luck on yours.


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 17, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Exactly. Well, good luck on yours.


Same to your ASS


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 17, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> So I should stop sitting on my only Appy pack..Appalachian Super Skunk. I seriously hope I can get some f2's out of it.


I hope you can too!


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 17, 2022)

Wonder if there's a way to "tap" Dragon's Blood stalks they way you would a Maple tree for syrup? Not sure what one would do with the Cannabis blood after tapping... It must have some interesting properties.


----------



## Psyphish (Jan 18, 2022)

HolySmokeMountainFolk said:


> Wonder if there's a way to "tap" Dragon's Blood stalks they way you would a Maple tree for syrup? Not sure what one would do with the Cannabis blood after tapping... It must have some interesting properties.


I'd imagine it might have a lot of anthocyanins and such (HEALTH!). But extracting enough of it might be problematic.


----------



## gwheels (Jan 18, 2022)

Mexi death was chopped at milky trichs. I took a bud 3 days prior and smoked it...and I have better things to take up space. So its in the dryer.

I have chopped early sativa before, because i like adding some to my edibles to keep me from going into a sleeping coma at hour 2.

So its in the dryer.

I will try another doob in a couple of days but this is looking like a complete hasher and i will see how the hash is.

Like no buzz...close your eyes to feel it kind of high (That is a lot too clean for me . I have found early sativa chops to be more of the unsettlling agitating variety of cannabis...not zero high.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 18, 2022)

4/4 Soulmate up in Red Solos! 

4 Babylon Buster seedlings at 2 weeks making compound leaves and they are wide and longish.

3 Guava Wookie at 52 days bulking up with many pistils now rusty orange and pulling in. Very impressive buds that look like pyramids again, but made up of clustered buds like grapes, Avery compact foxtail actually, in the best sense of the word. Stink of very sweet pie or over ripe something. Loud and gooey. These are more compact than phenos first time around. Most tricks are pearl and cloudy with lots of amber on bud leaves. I don’t count those.

Related: 2 Soulmate x Cherry Queen 39 days vigorous and stinky and sticky. Nice cross here.

Related: 3 Sun Ra F2s 15 days and flowers everywhere, leaning Sativa and extremely vigorous.


----------



## conor c (Jan 18, 2022)

gwheels said:


> Mexi death was chopped at milky trichs. I took a bud 3 days prior and smoked it...and I have better things to take up space. So its in the dryer.
> 
> I have chopped early sativa before, because i like adding some to my edibles to keep me from going into a sleeping coma at hour 2.
> 
> ...


Yeah i get that it can be like racy and just feels not right and its a different feeling vs weed thats supposed to be nervous type of stuff i find too


----------



## Observe & Report (Jan 18, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> Same to your ASS


I get older but the ASS stays the same age.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 18, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Got a link to that thread?


It was in the main Bodhi thread over at OG. I don't recall approximately when I read it. Couldn't have been too long ago...definitely within the last 3-4 months.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 18, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Family photo. Not everything is full pack as I’ve dipped in to many; and this weekend there is space for more so it’s time to thin the herd. orange wookie x hp and soul axis will leave the fridge for good. Doc D stuff getting popped with it
> View attachment 5067691
> View attachment 5067692
> View attachment 5067693
> ...


Is Soul Axis still a full pack in this pic or did you already pop/grow some of them?


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 18, 2022)

Everybody knows that Bodhi likes resinous males ... like they have full on visible resin glands all over them. To the point where some folks think its hermie...but it's not. I have often thought it would be interesting/cool to see a harvest of the wee male "buds" and either vaping them or making hash. I realize it would take a lot of it to make much of anything but... still. If you could collect the male resin nubs and combine it in a spliff say with female flower 1/2 and 1/2 for a true Cannabis "Halfie". Would make a good ceremonial sacred smoke. Bodhi comments in a podcast about folks combing Tobacco and Weed and I'm sure we've all heard it before "Tobacco is a male plant and Cannabis female and when you combine..." In this case it's Cannabis mixed with Cannabis. Maybe it would be decent on its own as well.

Attached is a random pic that Mr.B posted in the past of one of his resinous males. I think first was Wookie-related but I can't remember, Blood Orange was involved somehow possibly. He has posted several crystal-covered males of various lines over the years. Every time I see one , I think of the possibilities of getting high on male Cannabis. Again , ceremonially. Not talking as my daily driver by any means.

Second pic with the leaves was posted by Mr.B and it said Iraq x HP in the caption.

Brings new meaning to "balls of hash"


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 18, 2022)

Space Money...new pheno
Wookie leaner...reeeks like da wookie to high heaven


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 18, 2022)

couple of each: Dream Axis, Space Cake, Soul Food, Sunshine Daydream.


----------



## Chapl (Jan 18, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> couple of each: Dream Axis, Space Cake, Soul Food, Sunshine Daydream. View attachment 5069938


 I grew a couple of the Dream Axis this past year- it was one of the “love gift” options from GLG and it was the champ of my 2021 grow all around. The best way to describe the effect is “positive solutions” it leaves me in a great mood, solving things.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 18, 2022)

Chapl said:


> I grew a couple of the Dream Axis this past year- it was one of the “love gift” options from GLG and it was the champ of my 2021 grow all around. The best way to describe the effect is “positive solutions” it leaves me in a great mood, solving things.


It is with delight that I read your description of the dream axis. It was around this time last year that a grew a pack in JM. Harvested it a few months later, I gave it out to others. One local artist came back to me expressing how the piece of scliff set him into a state of mind that gave him the vibes and lyrics to court and kick game to a woman he was admiring. 
I gave a piece of the dream axis to another local, who shared it with another yardy. As I'm traveling up the street, passing by the bar/shop a couple days later, this yardy hailed me up and said 'YO!' 
Told me the last guy shared a piece with him, and can I give him some more. Well...I made him wait a few days. Less than a week later I meet him and give him much of what was left. Well this yardy rolled a Spliff of it and shared it with his bredda. What do you think happened next? Day or two later his bredda sees me at the plaza, wanting to know more about the breed. I asked him what he liked about it. His response was 'the taste and vibes that it gives you.

No surprise why I ordered 4 packs of bodhi on glg just to obtain 2 freebie packs of dream axis!


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 18, 2022)

Chapl said:


> I grew a couple of the Dream Axis this past year- it was one of the “love gift” options from GLG and it was the champ of my 2021 grow all around. The best way to describe the effect is “positive solutions” it leaves me in a great mood, solving things.


How'd you grow it? Indoors, out? Opinion on it's yield? Mine didn't do too spectacular: had a few bite the dust when I put them directly in the ground. 'cutworms' chomping right through the stems.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 18, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> Is Soul Axis still a full pack in this pic or did you already pop/grow some of them?


Full pack. A report earlier in the thread peaked my interest in this one (the only report I could find actually)


----------



## copkilller (Jan 18, 2022)

gwheels said:


> Has anyone grown out and smoked the Mexican Death Sativa and smoked it ?
> 
> How would you describe the high ? I got one and chopped it at week 11. It smells like meat and BO and perfume...i found the effect non existent.
> 
> ...


i heard a doc D interview where he says that the mexican death sativa from bodhi doesnt have a powerful high like the name kinda implies, it's on soundcloud but not the pot cast, i forget the name


----------



## Growinbuds88 (Jan 18, 2022)

HolySmokeMountainFolk said:


> Years late to the Bodhi party but grabbing my seat. Ordered Magenta Hash Plant V2 (RKU f4 x 88G13HP) , Terpenado (Strawberry Milk x Wookie) and chose freebie Snow Monkey (GG4 x Snow Lotus). Super excited about this! Now adding on to my order with Silver Sunshine(SSH x SSDD) and Sunshine Queen (3 Kings x SSDD). I was hoping to try SSDD itself but it seems to be sold out everywhere atm. I'll find it down the road but for now it will be fun running SSDD male crosses.


Welcome man. I got to grow out 2 packs of SSDD but I am more impressed by the other Bodhi strains I've grown. I've loved anything with the Hashplant dad but any of the other dads have been great too!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 19, 2022)

Space Monkey lives in several of my own crosses, hell of a plant and my mom for f2s was the most Indica leaning Monkey I have ever seen.


----------



## Chapl (Jan 19, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> How'd you grow it? Indoors, out? Opinion on it's yield? Mine didn't do too spectacular: had a few bite the dust when I put them directly in the ground. 'cutworms' chomping right through the stems.


I loved your story about sharing the Dream Axis. I also didn’t realize how good it was until a friend tried it. Then I started paying more attention and realized what a great space it put me in. I grew the plant outdoors in a 15 gal. It grew aggressively and the 15 gal fabric pot started to seem small, so i cut the Dream Axis back and rooted and ran a couple of those cuts indoors in 2 gal fabric pots, straight into flower when the cuttings took root. The Dream Axis performed exceptionally well indoor and got extremely frosty at the end, about ten full weeks. Outdoors, the plant also did well but i had to do a little ‘garage finish’ where i brought it in the last couple weeks for the coldest weather. Last year i had a little hoophouse which i setup for the one plant i had in the ground. This year i thought well i can just lug the 15 gal in at night. I would like to go back to having the plant outdoors in ground and saved a cut. Anyhow i found the Dream Axis to have a somewhat sprawling growth, maybe more sativa like, but she didn’t want to be cut back too much or trained much. The small pot approach actually worked really well indoors


----------



## TugthePup (Jan 19, 2022)

copkilller said:


> i heard a doc D interview where he says that the mexican death sativa from bodhi doesnt have a powerful high like the name kinda implies, it's on soundcloud but not the pot cast, i forget the name


It was Lemon Hoko's breeder cast


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 19, 2022)

gwheels said:


> Mexi death was chopped at milky trichs. I took a bud 3 days prior and smoked it...and I have better things to take up space. So its in the dryer.
> 
> I have chopped early sativa before, because i like adding some to my edibles to keep me from going into a sleeping coma at hour 2.
> 
> ...


Thanks for making all pf us that didn't getbit in time feel better!


----------



## Leetwain (Jan 19, 2022)

Anyone have any thoughts on Goldstar?


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 19, 2022)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Thanks for making all pf us that didn't getbit in time feel better!


I agree, but also feel his findings subjective. This lovely plant treats us all differently in effect. What some call fire, others don't. I'm for sure glad he shared his experience though. It should be noted that Bodhi himself called his work building blocks for us to use. Maybe there's something special burried further than one plant, or one pack. He had a good reason for putting it out here for us.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 19, 2022)

Leetwain said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on Goldstar?


I've not, but the Goldstar x Snow Lotus was a pleasure to smoke and abuse while growing.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 19, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> I agree, but also feel his findings subjective. This lovely plant treats us all differently in effect. What some call fire, others don't. I'm for sure glad he shared his experience though. It should be noted that Bodhi himself called his work building blocks for us to use. Maybe there's something special burried further than one plant, or one pack. He had a good reason for putting it out here for us.


Hey I'm just trying to ease some of my own fomo pain hahahaha


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 19, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Full pack. A report earlier in the thread peaked my interest in this one (the only report I could find actually)


Nice. On Sunday I dropped 1/3 of a pack of Soul Axis into an overnight bath followed by tucking them into cups of soil. I'll know within a couple days how many actually popped. I also gave the same treatment to part packs of some Kinetic Genetics and Jaws Gear.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 19, 2022)

I popped a pack of soul axis. 9 came up. My lazy lightning, only 5.


----------



## blobbo (Jan 19, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> It is with delight that I read your description of the dream axis. It was around this time last year that a grew a pack in JM. Harvested it a few months later, I gave it out to others. One local artist came back to me expressing how the piece of scliff set him into a state of mind that gave him the vibes and lyrics to court and kick game to a woman he was admiring.
> I gave a piece of the dream axis to another local, who shared it with another yardy. As I'm traveling up the street, passing by the bar/shop a couple days later, this yardy hailed me up and said 'YO!'
> Told me the last guy shared a piece with him, and can I give him some more. Well...I made him wait a few days. Less than a week later I meet him and give him much of what was left. Well this yardy rolled a Spliff of it and shared it with his bredda. What do you think happened next? Day or two later his bredda sees me at the plaza, wanting to know more about the breed. I asked him what he liked about it. His response was 'the taste and vibes that it gives you.
> 
> No surprise why I ordered 4 packs of bodhi on glg just to obtain 2 freebie packs of dream axis!


The sunshineheadz has a very similiar efffect. Very positive type high that suits the sativa and indica crowd equally and gets you in a good place . That ssdd dad was special


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 19, 2022)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Hey I'm just trying to ease some of my own fomo pain hahahaha


I'm glad I got a couple of free packs of MDS F2's. 

Also, finally received my LE seeds from the last round, super cute packaging FWTIW, lol.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Jan 19, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I'm glad I got a couple of free packs of MDS F2's.
> 
> Also, finally received my LE seeds from the last round, super cute packaging FWTIW, lol.


Which LE pack(s) did you receive?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 19, 2022)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Which LE pack(s) did you receive?


one and two but I'd have to go back and look at which ones they are as they aren't labeled on the outer wrapping


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 20, 2022)

red eye Jedi 
Funky as hell fuel with a lemon back end. Super rank. fills the room when u open the jar. 
stinks bad addictively 
(Wondering if it’s skywalker dom)
Test nugs seem to show this makes me feel immediate head high & then hit after hit it stacks pushing my eyes lower. 
a heavy eye night meds for sure 
Smell translates to taste and lingers on the tongue


----------



## cbk123 (Jan 20, 2022)

Just went through my Bodhi collection and have a few doubles im thinking about listing on strainly...wondering if anyone would be interested in these? Never sold or bought on strainly, anyone have any experience with it? I see someones trying to sell a pack of Goji for 2K!


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 20, 2022)

Mango Lotus 
Flowered ~ 14 weeks
Smells like mangos with more raw rotten-ish back end


Terpenado
Flowered ~10-11 weeks
Perfect blend of earthy/chem/lavender, and some other stuff I can't put my finger on. The kind of stuff that makes you keep smelling the jar.


Pinball Wizard
Flowered ~ 11-12 weeks ( needed more time but I made a calculated sacrifice )
Sharp lemon/cleaner/spice which I'm assuming came from SSH.


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 20, 2022)

Can we get a better close up of those last 3? 

Just kidding... thank you.


----------



## copkilller (Jan 20, 2022)

Tiflis said:


> Smells like mangos with more raw rotten-ish back end


same with mines, spot on! the terpenado for me was weird but cedar/strawberry smelling, insane smelling jar actually, eye burning but pretty smell


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 20, 2022)

GLG just kicked off a buy one pack, get one freebie deal going until the 24th


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 20, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> GLG just kicked off a buy one pack, get one freebie deal going until the 24th
> 
> View attachment 5071099


I wish that was a Bodhi bogo. Ah well, here's to wishing! Cheers!
 
Esit: I sit corrected!


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 20, 2022)

Not one week after I just made 2 separate orders with 2 pack in each for full price... oh well guess I''l be making a third order!


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 20, 2022)

HolySmokeMountainFolk said:


> Not one week after I just made 2 separate orders with 2 pack in each for full price... oh well guess I''l be making a third order!


I'm likely sitting out this sale. We'll see what the weekend brings.


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 20, 2022)

copkilller said:


> the terpenado for me was weird but cedar/strawberry smelling, insane smelling jar actually, eye burning but pretty smell


Terpenado is the hardest to describe out of the 3 because there's so much going on, but all in a good way.


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 20, 2022)

Sorry for a dumb question but is the GLG sale buy one get one free ...as in buy 3 get 3 free?

Wondering if they limit the BOGO


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 20, 2022)

HolySmokeMountainFolk said:


> Sorry for a dumb question but is the GLG sale buy one get one free ...as in buy 3 get 3 free?
> 
> Wondering if they limit the BOGO


Not sure about their limits, but it not set at 3 packs so yes, buy 3 get 3 free


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 20, 2022)

HolySmokeMountainFolk said:


> Sorry for a dumb question but is the GLG sale buy one get one free ...as in buy 3 get 3 free?
> 
> Wondering if they limit the BOGO


In my experience, no limit. I had plans to buy 4 packs, then suprise bogo came with that sale too so I got 4 freebies instead of 2.
Edit: long time ago and my numbers may not match actuall order, but point is no limit was there..for what it's worth.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 20, 2022)

It's a limited BOGO. For each normal pack you buy you get to choose 1 free pack from a limited list. I gotta sit this one out. If they took credit cards it'd be another story. I already have 2 orders that haven't even been shipped out yet. Kinda wish I waited tbh.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 20, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> It's a limited BOGO. For each normal pack you buy you get to choose 1 free pack from a limited list. I gotta sit this one out. If they took credit cards it'd be another story. I already have 2 orders that haven't even been shipped out yet. Kinda wish I waited tbh.


I'm with you there. I may change my mind yet, but the stuff I'd still like to grab isn't short on supply so at least it wont go poof to never be seen again.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2022)

The Bodhi BOGOs at JBC and GLG are Holy Grail.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 21, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> It's a limited BOGO. For each normal pack you buy you get to choose 1 free pack from a limited list. I gotta sit this one out. If they took credit cards it'd be another story. I already have 2 orders that haven't even been shipped out yet. Kinda wish I waited tbh.


Do you mean you have 2 un shipped orders from GLG? Because all orders received on the 20th and before have been shipped. Please let me know. Thanks BD


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 21, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> In my experience, no limit. I had plans to buy 4 packs, then suprise bogo came with that sale too so I got 4 freebies instead of 2.
> Edit: long time ago and my numbers may not match actuall order, but point is no limit was there..for what it's worth.


When we do a Bodhi Buy 1 get 1 free. If you buy 20 packs you get 20 Bodhi freebies Plus a FEW Bad Dawg packs


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> When we do a Bodhi Buy 1 get 1 free. If you buy 20 packs you get 20 Bodhi freebies Plus a FEW Bad Dawg packs


Bad Dawg Flaming Freebies that is.
Got a Pack still of Chrome Diesel x 3 Headed Dragon, not really familiar with either. Any info helpful here.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 21, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Bad Dawg Flaming Freebies that is.
> Got a Pack still of Chrome Diesel x 3 Headed Dragon, not really familiar with either. Any info helpful here.


That 3HD should put good times in that Chrome Diesel. Grew the Bad Dawg Stardawg(JJ) x 3HD and it was absolute fire.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 21, 2022)

Chrome Diesel is a clone from Michigan. I be leave there is info on her in the Bad Dawg thread.

3 headed dragon is my selection of Bodhis (Triangle Kush x Dragonsblood F1) Bleeder pheno.

The Dad made a lot of good crosses.


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 21, 2022)

Both GLG and Bad Dawg reached out to me about my order which was placed days before the sale. Made things more then right! That is great customer service right there. Much appreciated. Good folks, great service.

Random comment: I saw on another forum a recent post of a Snow Monkey freebie that grew tons of nanners everywhere. SM is one of the freebies have on the way. Is it a thing for SM to hermie out badly or could that be a one off environmental-caused situation? I know Snow Monkey is GG4 X SL and GG4 seems associated with hermies.I'm not too worried about it, just asking.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 21, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> Do you mean you have 2 un shipped orders from GLG? Because all orders received on the 20th and before have been shipped. Please let me know. Thanks BD


Just one now. I didn't get a tracking number for one order, and the package was sitting at the post office for 3 days. Stopped by the post office and they said they had a lack of drivers and couldn't deliver mail for a few days, but it was on the truck for delivery today lol. Got email this morning that you guys received payment for the most recent one so it will get sent out soon.


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Jan 21, 2022)

HolySmokeMountainFolk said:


> Both GLG and Bad Dawg reached out to me about my order which was placed days before the sale. Made things more then right! That is great customer service right there. Much appreciated. Good folks, great service.
> 
> Random comment: I saw on another forum a recent post of a Snow Monkey freebie that grew tons of nanners everywhere. SM is one of the freebies have on the way. Is it a thing for SM to hermie out badly or could that be a one off environmental-caused situation? I know Snow Monkey is GG4 X SL and GG4 seems associated with hermies.I'm not too worried about it, just asking.


I placed my order for 2x Golden Hashplant from GLG and asked for Snow Monkey freebies because I wanted to do a closer look to the hermie problem. I believe in was environment induced but I’ve not had hermie issues yet indoors with Bodhi stuff I’ve run. Let’s see what happens!


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 21, 2022)

I just found this amazing set of notes on Bodhi strains. I believe it may be circa 2014 but I'm not sure what the latest additions are:



https://themodern.farm/Bodhi.txt



Good history in there...


----------



## lokahsamastahsukhinobhava (Jan 21, 2022)

Hey,
I just popped some chem 91 skva x purple unicorn F3 seeds. Did someone grow this cross and would like to share his experience?


----------



## Indie (Jan 21, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> I placed my order for 2x Golden Hashplant from GLG and asked for Snow Monkey freebies because I wanted to do a closer look to the hermie problem. I believe in was environment induced but I’ve not had hermie issues yet indoors with Bodhi stuff I’ve run. Let’s see what happens!


Snow Monkey @ 5 weeks and almost overnight there were nanners everywhere. i am assuming it is coming from the GG4 mom.


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 21, 2022)

> Space Monkey @ 5 weeks and almost overnight there were nanners everywhere.


Just to be clear ... it's Snow Monkey , correct?



> One of three Bodhi Snow Monkey’s at 5 weeks, and it threw nanners everywhere.


----------



## Indie (Jan 21, 2022)

HolySmokeMountainFolk said:


> Just to be clear ... it's Snow Monkey , correct?


Yep, the space was a typo.
Good eye, and thanks for bringing it to my attention


----------



## copkilller (Jan 21, 2022)

HolySmokeMountainFolk said:


> I just found this amazing set of notes on Bodhi strains. I believe it may be circa 2014 but I'm not sure what the latest additions are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holly shit dude you were not kidding


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 22, 2022)

copkilller said:


> holly shit dude you were not kidding


I couldn't do it in one sitting, so I'm finishing up now. This is an eye opener for eyes that thought they were already open. There's a handful of stuff in that list I wished I'd been around for. Good thing Bodhi's still working on spreading love.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 22, 2022)

Just wacked a Guava Wookie earlier at 56 days, no new pistils fo a while. Big trykes on long and fat stems. Almost all pearl to milky. Calyxes are deep green with black grape tips. Most though, look white from trykes. Remaining bud leaves are still green and smaller ones appear white. Very rich berry/fruit now with Cedar. Fucking loud. Still have 2 that are about ready. Very fat heavy and thick buds.


----------



## ekillah (Jan 22, 2022)

Ohwolfie said:


> I just tore the male flowers off, and kept growing them. I only ended up with a couple of seeds in one or two plants. I'm assuming that the flowers were probably mostly sterile. Some of the flowers were so dense that I didn't realize they'd hermed until I was trimming.
> 
> You're growing Mendo Purps x 88G13HP too? I did see Bodhi released those as outdoor freebies.


Yes Mendo purp x g13, not sure if its considered an “outdoor” freebie, but it was given as a freebie thru a buy 2 get 1 at jbc. Thanks for the info, ill keep going just cause it sounds like a killer combo.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 22, 2022)

ekillah said:


> Yes Mendo purp x g13, not sure if its considered an “outdoor” freebie, but it was given as a freebie thru a buy 2 get 1 at jbc. Thanks for the info, ill keep going just cause it sounds like a killer combo.


If it says outdoor on the label you'll know.


----------



## Shavang (Jan 22, 2022)

HolySmokeMountainFolk said:


> I just found this amazing set of notes on Bodhi strains. I believe it may be circa 2014 but I'm not sure what the latest additions are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great info, thanks for posting. It’s very interesting, reading Bodhi’s notes and insights on his strains! Wish we had this level of info from him, on his more current strains too! But the list you posted is eye opening.


----------



## -Uncanny- (Jan 22, 2022)

Have 22 Cherry Queen’s ready to flower.Ch


----------



## -Uncanny- (Jan 22, 2022)

Triangle Kush S1 by CSI Humboldt dusted with Bodhi Nikah pollen.


----------



## -Uncanny- (Jan 22, 2022)

My #17 Keeper cut of Nikah. Sour grapefruit gas. This line has two distinct smells, strong pine and grapefruit pissy citrus. Second picture is #8 smells like fresh cut pine, kind of repulsive . 
Both plants seeded with Nikah male that smelled like a dirty ashtray.


----------



## -Uncanny- (Jan 22, 2022)

Next on deck. First Hollyweed and Solo stash followed by Lavender Aura, Black Triangle and Love Triangle.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Jan 22, 2022)

Shavang said:


> Great info, thanks for posting. It’s very interesting, reading Bodhi’s notes and insights on his strains! Wish we had this level of info from him, on his more current strains too! But the list you posted is eye opening.


I know I've been hoping for a new podcast with Bodhi to come out.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Jan 22, 2022)

-Uncanny- said:


> Triangle Kush S1 by CSI Humboldt dusted with Bodhi Nikah pollen.
> View attachment 5072060


I like your style!


----------



## -Uncanny- (Jan 22, 2022)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> I like your style!


Super excited to go through the cross.


----------



## copkilller (Jan 22, 2022)

-Uncanny- said:


> Next on deck. First Hollyweed and Solo stash followed by Lavender Aura, Black Triangle and Love Triangle.
> View attachment 5072074


i really liked the hollyweed, its got this delicate looking and smelling buds like floral brown sugar, and the flavor on the exhale is deep garlic gas thats lingers
that nikah sounds incredible!!! so weird that the old MOTHER ghani male is a male haha


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 22, 2022)

Just in case there is anyone who has not seen the back of Mr. B's head ...






So humble and wise.


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 22, 2022)

Related to above Sproutways Bodhi segment









‎Canna Cribs Podcast: Sproutways: Cannabis Genetics Marketplace (Bodhi, Snowhigh, Kagyu) Podcast E7 w/ CEO Joe Sulistyo di Apple Podcasts


‎Rancangan Canna Cribs Podcast, Ep Sproutways: Cannabis Genetics Marketplace (Bodhi, Snowhigh, Kagyu) Podcast E7 w/ CEO Joe Sulistyo - 26 Jan 2021



podcasts.apple.com


----------



## -Uncanny- (Jan 22, 2022)

copkilller said:


> i really liked the hollyweed, its got this delicate looking and smelling buds like floral brown sugar, and the flavor on the exhale is deep garlic gas thats lingers
> that nikah sounds incredible!!! so weird that the old MOTHER ghani male is a male haha


Here’s the male. Successfully revegged. Has the OG cluster structure. Pretty excited to look through the seeds.


----------



## YardG (Jan 22, 2022)

HolySmokeMountainFolk said:


> Random comment: I saw on another forum a recent post of a Snow Monkey freebie that grew tons of nanners everywhere. SM is one of the freebies have on the way. Is it a thing for SM to hermie out badly or could that be a one off environmental-caused situation? I know Snow Monkey is GG4 X SL and GG4 seems associated with hermies.I'm not too worried about it, just asking.


FWIW (not much) I saw no herming on the Snow Monkey I ran _outdoors _last summer. Come to think of it I feel like somewhere it suggested Snow Monkey was for outdoors. Could be imagining that last part, but I feel fairly certain about it.

ETA: Saw on another forum that it's apparently marked as an outdoor freebie on the label.


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 22, 2022)

> FWIW (not much) I saw no herming on the Snow Monkey I ran _outdoors _last summer.


That's helpful for sure! I will be growing it outdoor myself.


----------



## -Uncanny- (Jan 22, 2022)

Getting close.


----------



## Hotshotmaple (Jan 22, 2022)

Ran my snow monkeys outside, with no herms. Wet weather gave me some mold without any preventative measures really. My guess would be light stress inducing the herm but idk. Citrus pine and some kinda skunky. Can't give a real good report on them as everything was rushed on them


----------



## -Uncanny- (Jan 22, 2022)

TKS1 by csihumboldt dusted with bodhi nikah.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 22, 2022)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> I know I've been hoping for a new podcast with Bodhi to come out.


That would be cool. I would love to see a show where he hosts people he digs and asks them questions and vibes about plants.  not limited to pot.


----------



## Tomkno (Jan 22, 2022)

60 days keep swelling?? Two more weeks, not throwing any pistils just frost and larf growth.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 23, 2022)

Sure that’s not seeded?


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jan 23, 2022)

Did you folks get your “Limited Edition Collectors Print” yet? I’m sure they got swamped with orders so I haven’t pestered yet…


----------



## -Uncanny- (Jan 23, 2022)

Tomkno said:


> 60 days keep swelling?? Two more weeks, not throwing any pistils just frost and larf growth.
> 
> View attachment 5072447View attachment 5072448View attachment 5072450View attachment 5072451


Have you checked your timer? I’ve had odd growth like this with a faulty timer.


----------



## Tomkno (Jan 23, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Sure that’s not seeded?


I checked a few spots and didn't find any, I've been wondering the same thing recently


----------



## Tomkno (Jan 23, 2022)

-Uncanny- said:


> Have you checked your timer? I’ve had odd growth like this with a faulty timer.


So far I've had no timer issues, at least not that I've found and I'm near my tent often when lights are on and when they're off.


----------



## Tomkno (Jan 23, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Sure that’s not seeded?


Would the seeds be developed pretty well at this point? I went and checked some more of the "pods" it's straight greenery inside them, definitely doesn't look anything like a seed is there or about to form.

It's been a strange growing plant in my eyes, took everything I could throw at until midway through bloom, then it started acting really picky and I haven't quite fixed it yet (I don't think I have anyway).

I battled some heat issues and it did get a tad crispy on the tips. Currently the lights off is a bit colder than I want but it's never looked like it was struggling too bad or going to die. It's strange looking so I don't know how long it should take and I don't have anything to look at trichs at the moment.


----------



## Genki88 (Jan 23, 2022)

Sad day..........only 1 of my soul foods popped and the 2 leaves aren't opening up fml. So disappointed in myself as I was really excited to grow this strain. First ever purchase of bodhi seeds and somehow I must have messed up.


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 23, 2022)

Genki88 said:


> Sad day..........only 1 of my soul foods popped and the 2 leaves aren't opening up fml. So disappointed in myself as I was really excited to grow this strain. First ever purchase of bodhi seeds and somehow I must have messed up.


That’s why you get 12 instead of 11 like the pack says. Nature ain’t perfect. Shit happens. Pop some more!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 23, 2022)

Genki88 said:


> Sad day....somehow I must have messed up.


Don't give up. Keep it warm and moist enough. Not too warm, not too moist. Light light light nutes. Baby it for a bit. Tell it you love it. Maybe that one will be ok. Looks pretty healthy. 
Keep those other ones wet and warm if you put seeds in those. Might still come forth.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 23, 2022)

OtisCampbell said:


> Did you folks get your “Limited Edition Collectors Print” yet? I’m sure they got swamped with orders so I haven’t pestered yet…


I did earlier in the week. I think Etsy had listed the ship date as mid Jan so while it's been a while I guess technically it's not that late.


----------



## Tomkno (Jan 23, 2022)

Tomkno said:


> 60 days keep swelling?? Two more weeks, not throwing any pistils just frost and larf growth.
> 
> View attachment 5072447View attachment 5072448View attachment 5072450View attachment 5072451



Anyone want to chime in on chop time? Says 63 days but I usually go two weeks past breeder recommendation. The pistols are orange, no new ones throwing out, calyxes are swelling to the point the look they look like seeds. Buds are rock solid but I feel another week, two max?? Again no actual trichrome tool available...


----------



## minitiger (Jan 23, 2022)

limonene said:


> Bro! Long fucking time man. Hope you're well over there. I retired from the forums but couldn't resist sharing that stash haha. You still flying the bodhi flag high i hope?


Yeahhhh, you know… Only got one Bodhi plant right now, getting the chop in about ten days (a super-OMG-leaning Soar), but I’ll never not grow any Bodhi stuff. He’s the best.

Although I do have five Ancient OG crosses getting flipped tomorrow…

Anyway, great to see you make an appearance. Sorry it took me so long to even respond to your, uh, response haha. I really never, ever log on here. Only reason I did initially was because someone was like,”Hey, this dude limonene is talking about some Goji packs...” I was like,”limonene??? Love that dude!” haha.


----------



## Tomkno (Jan 23, 2022)

Tomkno said:


> Anyone want to chime in on chop time? Says 63 days but I usually go two weeks past breeder recommendation. The pistols are orange, no new ones throwing out, calyxes are swelling to the point the look they look like seeds. Buds are rock solid but I feel another week, two max?? Again no actual trichrome tool available...


No offense to breeders, I only count from flip but I'm only here because you guys, y'all's opinion, that's why I went bodhi. Plant tells me one week and some scraggler days, two weeks may just be pushing couch lock


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 24, 2022)

Howdy fellas... I just realized I had 3 older packs from Bodhi put back in my stash... This includes, Ancient OG, Blue Tara and Blue Lotus. 

I think i have read somewhere about the Blue Lotus throwing some very blueberry muffin nosed leaders out there and I heard the same about the Blue Tara (in bodhis description). 

i have to say, im stuck on trying to decide which ones to pop but im leaning super hard to the Blue Lotus. What I find odd is that you can't find ANY threads, not only on here but anywhere for that matter involving the Blue Lotus. I mean, he used DJs Blueberry Mother/Breeder cut for Christ sakes.... Should be waaaay more popular. Or maybe it's just a super rare pack? Idk...

Just curious if anyone on this thread has grown out the Blue Lotus or Blue Tara and can share their experience with it? Man, how nice that'd be to find a true blueberry leaning momma......or stud  Have not seen any true blueberry types in 10 or so years!


----------



## Observe & Report (Jan 24, 2022)

psychadelibud said:


> Just curious if anyone on this thread has grown out the Blue Lotus or Blue Tara and can share their experience with it? Man, how nice that'd be to find a true blueberry leaning momma......or stud  Have not seen any true blueberry types in 10 or so years!


I just grew out one Blue Tara. Big yield of dense, frosty nugs that took a long time to finish but didn't have any blueberry smell. Nothing about the smell really stood out or was identifiable, just skunky weed smell. I didn't keep it.

At the same time I grew out a Sin City Blue Power BX2 which also smelled nothing like blueberry and had balls all over the bottom. The other blueberry cross I ran was a Cannarado Blueberry Sundae, also taking forever, which has some blueberry smell and also some citrusy menthol thing going on.

still searchin'...


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Jan 24, 2022)

Genki88 said:


> Sad day..........only 1 of my soul foods popped and the 2 leaves aren't opening up fml. So disappointed in myself as I was really excited to grow this strain. First ever purchase of bodhi seeds and somehow I must have messed up.


Funny how the universe works. I just popped 4 Soul Food and they all popped and one was twins. First time occurrence for me. We'll see if I can separate them successfully.


----------



## cbk123 (Jan 24, 2022)

psychadelibud said:


> Howdy fellas... I just realized I had 3 older packs from Bodhi put back in my stash... This includes, Ancient OG, Blue Tara and Blue Lotus.
> 
> I think i have read somewhere about the Blue Lotus throwing some very blueberry muffin nosed leaders out there and I heard the same about the Blue Tara (in bodhis description).
> 
> ...


There is some good info and pics here...I have a pack, its on my list to grow next








Blue Lotus







www.greendotlabs.com


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 24, 2022)

Huge thank you to @Bad Dawg ! Found a bonus pack of Air Guitar in my order today! I had ordered before the sale kicked off, but he hooked me up with the extra sale promo anyway! You guys at GLG are bad ass! Thanks again!


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 24, 2022)

impulsive JBC order landed. I watched Amrita in stock for about a week and couldn’t take it anymore. Snagged Amrita + Cherry Queen with the Jalalagod freebie for some more OMG in my life

9 of 12 Orange Wookie x 88hp are above dirt (decent germ rate I’m happy) and I’ll give them another week on the rack before replacing that tray with the soul axis pack.

Maybe someday my place in the world will be a free one……Until then I don’t even grow these things: just like to eat the sprouts in my salads


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jan 24, 2022)

I have two distinct phenos of the Kodama pack. One is super tall with thin leaves and the other is bushier with dark leaves that almost look leathery. There's some definite flop going on with the taller phenos already, so I'm worried about how much staking it'll take to keep these girls up.

I harvested two Kodama males and got a pretty decent amount of pollen. I have high hopes for F2's and some crosses. Cuts have been taken off all my females so we shall see if the end product gives me a keeper from the pack. 

When I pollinate I'll take pics of each plant and share them.


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 24, 2022)

> My impulsive JBC order landed.


Right on! There's a bunch of us in that same impulsive boat. I see Amrita is listed as sold out now...



> I have two distinct phenos of the Kodama pack.


Cool. I have been looking at that one for awhile , look forward to seeing your progress with it. Lush x Strawberry Milk sounds dank. 

_Lush_ = suge pure kush cut (bubba style) x Laos (Purple/Green Muang Sing Landrace Sativa)
Strawberry Milk = Nepali OG x Bubba D


Excited for the updates.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 24, 2022)

Observe & Report said:


> I just grew out one Blue Tara. Big yield of dense, frosty nugs that took a long time to finish but didn't have any blueberry smell. Nothing about the smell really stood out or was identifiable, just skunky weed smell. I didn't keep it.
> 
> At the same time I grew out a Sin City Blue Power BX2 which also smelled nothing like blueberry and had balls all over the bottom. The other blueberry cross I ran was a Cannarado Blueberry Sundae, also taking forever, which has some blueberry smell and also some citrusy menthol thing going on.
> 
> still searchin'...


Yeah there's definitely gonna be some variation in there no doubt. I remember Bodhi saying that the Snow Lotus is not at all dominant in the progeny, which is one reason why he used it to allow the mothers to shine through. I think the snow lotus was chosen mostly for structure and vigor, maybe some added resin. 

I am leaning hard to the Blue Lotus, its pre 2000 Blueberry. I think it is DJs 97 cut that was used. As for the Blue Tara, well I posted some pics on Instagram and had several growers chime in an say they did find some buttery baked Blueberry Muffin phenos come out of those. Either way, I will keep you guys updated if I decide to pop them. 

I'll try and remember to keep you in mind, if I find something deeply Blueberry leaning and I'll do some line work and send ya some beans or maybe some snips. I know what it's like to be caught up in a never ending search, chasing the tail. 

On a side note, I know an old guy that has worked an old Blueberry line locally in my neck of the woods and it's true blueberry. I don't know him well on a personal level, but I have friends that know him and I've smoked his flower a handful of times. One friend has some old Kentucky Afghani x Blueberry they got from him a couple of years ago and he's going to give me the beans whenever I get my ass over there to pick them up. Not sure if I could ever get it pure, though.

I'd like to find a nice Blueberry pheno in the Blue Lotus and hit it with my Heirloom KY A3 Afghani, that would be some super dank loud stuff!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 24, 2022)

cbk123 said:


> There is some good info and pics here...I have a pack, its on my list to grow next
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info... Sounds freaking amazing!


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Jan 24, 2022)

Shout out to GLG and their team! I missed the promo by a few days but Dragboat had my back and gave me Air Guitar in addition to the Snow Monkey! Looks like it’s a gonna be a Sativa 2022. Lol at the Medicine Mountain beer coaster… my new favorite


----------



## SilverShamrock420 (Jan 25, 2022)

Jaybodankly said:


> Babylon Buster (Dreadbread x 88g13hp) has got my eye. I am running the DreadBread. Excellent productive plant.


How did the Dread Bread smell and taste?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 25, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Huge thank you to @Bad Dawg ! Found a bonus pack of Air Guitar in my order today! I had ordered before the sale kicked off, but he hooked me up with the extra sale promo anyway! You guys at GLG are bad ass! Thanks again!


Thanks for your support BD


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 25, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> Shout out to GLG and their team! I missed the promo by a few days but Dragboat had my back and gave me Air Guitar in addition to the Snow Monkey! Looks like it’s a gonna be a Sativa 2022. Lol at the Medicine Mountain beer coaster… my new favorite
> View attachment 5073728View attachment 5073729


Glad your happy. Thanks BD


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 25, 2022)

Blood orange f2 just flipped.... hoping for lots of ladies!


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 25, 2022)

Air Guitar = Temple x Wookie



> *Temple * - ( mr nice ssh x williams wonder ) [Hybrid - 8-10 weeks - 3 pheno - 70% hybrid expression 15% squat lemon bush williams wonder pheno
> 15% full sativa super silver haze pheno YES! (dig for it)]
> the mother is my quick classic mr nice super silver haze mama (shivas trident cut) the father is an old rez williams wonder ix taken to f2 and selected (still a little touch of somas sour d in there)... huge fat haze temples in less time.... temple is the ultimate plant for people that want a solid, fat, true sativa dominant hybrid in less time. hazey floral lemon lime vanilla temples, with a strong up, motivating, anti depressant, life affirming high in around 9-10 weeks. a range in phenos allows you to choose your favorite body to mind combination. this is my go to bud for most celebratory situations and has earned a place in all my friends jars as a true spirit healing sativa canna champion.... up, motivating, anti depressant, life affirming high with some body to round it out





> *Wookie* (Big Buddy’s Lavender x Appalachia), a personal selection from Bodhi Seeds, has the most addictive aroma we have ever come across in the cannabis world. She smells like you just ripped your hand down a lavender vine and added a nose tingling sour note to it. The aroma is downright irresistible, the concentrate is potent as ever. It is something you would want your house, car, and office to smell like.
> 
> The stankiest beast in our garden, she is one sour flower, a nose burner to the highest level, and a true powerhouse.
> 
> Bodhi definitely created a juggernaut with this one. We are running several of Bodhi’s first outcrosses with a Wookie right now… We’ll just say that you should go ahead and get your ear plugs ready now.


Look forward to seeing it!


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 25, 2022)

Looking to rehome. PM


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jan 25, 2022)

HolySmokeMountainFolk said:


> Cool. I have been looking at that one for awhile , look forward to seeing your progress with it. Lush x Strawberry Milk sounds dank.
> 
> _Lush_ = suge pure kush cut (bubba style) x Laos (Purple/Green Muang Sing Landrace Sativa)
> Strawberry Milk = Nepali OG x Bubba D
> ...


I bought these for the Lush parent hoping for a sativa leaning Pheno more like the Laos. Although the shorter leathery one is cool too so who knows?

I’ll share when possible, a couple are solid 5’ tall at the moment.


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 25, 2022)

> Looking to rehome. PM


Checks wallet ..


----------



## klyphman (Jan 25, 2022)

Update on the Sakura I grew this past outdoor season at 44 lat in the northeast.

3 month cure and the smells haven’t changed much, just deeper than at harvest. Funky, sour, rank, old sweat, Worcestershire sauce. Loud and strong, really nice in its own way.

Excellent potency—hits hard and has legs. I feel this more in the head, but it has ‘gooey‘ body effects too. Good after work/ evening smoke. Hit it before bed last night and drifted quickly to sleep, no worries. 

A unique aspect of the buzz is it’s tendency to get me talking. I‘m an introspective person and sometimes cannabis quiets me down even more. A few times this past month, however, my wife has asked me if I smoked my “chatty weed”. I have to chuckle each time because she is right, it is always Sakura in my blood when she makes that observation, ha! And I’m not making grand discoveries about…whatever, just making conversation. 

Makes us both smile.


----------



## -Uncanny- (Jan 25, 2022)

Cherry Queen showing it’s Afghani heritage. These two plants have enormous leaves for 1 gal pots.


----------



## copkilller (Jan 25, 2022)

i havn't updated my rollitup friends in a bit, but if yall remember i pheno hunted some mountain temple, old soul, and dragon's blood HP and dragon's blood HP v2, then i very poorly selected 2 outta 4 clones that i re-grew haha, those are harvest pictures of those 3 bodhi clones at day 70, the other one is a random freebie i poped turned out amazing, kept!

dragon's blood HP (not v2) that's something i shoulda not regrown because i didn't even let the mother plant finish and barely did a smoke test i selected because of weight bag appeal and it's a BLEEDER how cool!! but yeah harvested early again here





old soul #7 so this one i also selected poorly, the old soul #3 is way way way better with intense flavor but i killed the clone, i'm pissed haha


old soul #6
so this one is probably the best plant and weed i've ever seen, i raved about it many times, i kept the clone haha, so i definitely didn't fuck up here. It's like industrial "green floor cleaner"/kerosene/skunk/coffee oil, the proper cured flavor is intensely fresh tiger balm with french roast coffee/og long lingering flavor it's so amazing. and the plant it a absolute monster


i've been on overgrow, kinda just lurking on here, i tried changing my username and got banned so i'm bitter maybe haha


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 25, 2022)

copkilller said:


> i havn't updated my rollitup friends in a bit, but if yall remember i pheno hunted some mountain temple, old soul, and dragon's blood HP and dragon's blood HP v2, then i very poorly selected 2 outta 4 clones that i re-grew haha, those are harvest pictures of those 3 bodhi clones at day 70, the other one is a random freebie i poped turned out amazing, kept!
> 
> dragon's blood HP (not v2) that's something i shoulda not regrown because i didn't even let the mother plant finish and barely did a smoke test i selected because of weight bag appeal and it's a BLEEDER how cool!! but yeah harvested early again here
> View attachment 5074292
> ...


#6 does sound like a winner. Did you find any keeper Mountain Temple's?


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 25, 2022)

If #6 smells like my Soulmate does, then wow!! I’m very jealous. Hope I find that same pheno in my pack.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jan 25, 2022)

Here are all of my Kodama Females

Taller Thin Leaf Pheno





Shorter Leather Leaf Pheno


----------



## copkilller (Jan 25, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> #6 does sound like a winner. Did you find any keeper Mountain Temple's?


i did, i have some really good sour/melon ones, but i just prefer the old soul to the mountain temples, what i liked in the mountain temples was the industrial floor cleaner, and the old soul have exactly that but 2x more, i did keep a mountain temple but didn't regrow it

those below are 2 good mountain temples, i forget i didn't put the smoke reports here damn!! i made smoke reports for like half the plants i grew in the hunt but i posted 'em on the bodhi thread on overgrow, the summary is this: old soul dominates mountain temple and dragon's blood and dragon's blood v2 with vigor, flavor, smell, potency, bag appeal, everything except weight. Also Chem D X Appolo (bad dawg freebie) is soooo fucking great


----------



## copkilller (Jan 25, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> If #6 smells like my Soulmate does, then wow!! I’m very jealous. Hope I find that same pheno in my pack.


i'm very tempted by soul mate, i have f2's from @SonsOfAvery but i'm popping some different stuff next round i need to explore more


----------



## bpk419 (Jan 25, 2022)

Greetings ! I am new to the forum and new to growing. I am attempting some Bodhi strains using recycled TLO soil and have been learning as I go along. 

Babylon Buster is @ day 60 - plant was vigorous and grew tall and strong with a ripe mango aroma. I ran into some problems mid flower and never really got her fully back on track. She is cannibalizing herself. Probably starved her.

______
Eternal Sunshine - day 30 -


_____

2 Cherry Queen -
#1 - day 32


Cherry Queen #2 - day 30


Strawberry Headband - day 30

Zap @ 3 1/2 weeks above soil


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 26, 2022)

copkilller said:


> i did, i have some really good sour/melon ones, but i just prefer the old soul to the mountain temples, what i liked in the mountain temples was the industrial floor cleaner, and the old soul have exactly that but 2x more, i did keep a mountain temple but didn't regrow it
> 
> those below are 2 good mountain temples, i forget i didn't put the smoke reports here damn!! i made smoke reports for like half the plants i grew in the hunt but i posted 'em on the bodhi thread on overgrow, the summary is this: old soul dominates mountain temple and dragon's blood and dragon's blood v2 with vigor, flavor, smell, potency, bag appeal, everything except weight. Also Chem D X Appolo (bad dawg freebie) is soooo fucking great
> 
> View attachment 5074372View attachment 5074374


Thanks for the shout out. That Apollo Dad was a real stud. BD


----------



## copkilller (Jan 26, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> Thanks for the shout out. That Apollo Dad was a real stud. BD


i posted some pictures yesterday in the "bad dog" thread


----------



## SimpleBox (Jan 26, 2022)

@Bad Dawg what would be some of your favorites currently in stock?
i would guess that you’ve run more of Bodhi’s work than most of us.
thanks


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 27, 2022)

I tested Granola Funk and found several keepers that we all loved. But I have not ran any of the newer crosses. The last 2 years I have been running Bad Dawg gear. I do plan on digging into the frig and reworking some older Bodhi gear that is no longer available.

Strains from bodhi that I ran in the past
Sunshine 4
Sunshine Daydream
Gogi og
Cherry HP
Bubba Shine
Antient OG
Triangle Kush x Dragons Blood F1 (3 Headed dragon)
Just to name a few.
Thanks BD


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 27, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> I tested Granola Funk and found several keepers that we all loved. But I have not ran any of the newer crosses. The last 2 years I have been running Bad Dawg gear. I do plan on digging into the frig and reworking some older Bodhi gear that is no longer available.
> 
> Strains from bodhi that I ran in the past
> Sunshine 4
> ...


I hope you bring out that 3HD in force. Cherry HP sounds cool too.


----------



## Pupelle (Jan 27, 2022)

Just saw the new Bodhi collab drop with Green Bodhi. There's a shitload of new crosses.

Got a bunch of these from Green Bodhi at the Harvest Cup in November, especially stoked for the Purple Hindu Kush as that was some phenomenal smoke.

These use a frosty male that GB has been posting, from Bodhi's Larry OG x Purple Unicorn F3. Official philanthropic collaboration for a good cause. And yes GB and Bodhi are real life friends...

From @growcoolbeans IG:


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 27, 2022)

I noticed that the folk from Chem strain have released a Chem/Bodhi cross...









Goji Dog - 13 Regular Seeds - Lucky Dog Seed Co


The mother in this cross, Goji OG, created by Bodhi seeds, is one of my personal favorites. Pure bliss with old world flavor. A sativa dominant hybrid with a shorter flowering period and an uplifting high known to bring lightness and joy to a stressful day. Big resinous flowers were found in...




bit.ly





Hope it's okay to post the link.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jan 27, 2022)

On week 3 of veg for the Mountain Temples. The description for the strain seems super sativa but these plants look so Afghani. Thick stalks and fat leaves. Super short internodal distance. Almost Bubba-like. Guess the cold weather could be bringing that expression out...


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 28, 2022)

HolySmokeMountainFolk said:


> I noticed that the folk from Chem strain have released a Chem/Bodhi cross...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d be all over that except for the price point.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2022)

Just chopped 2 Guava Wookie, 62 days. Very compact plants, big fat buds. Smell is and has been very sweet and fruity berry and a bit of ass. 10% amber and 10% clear trichs. Very heavy tryke coverage and beautiful big stems and heads. Flowered these early so overall size is less but with a normal veg thes3 are a bit bigger than most. Chopped first of 3 last Saturday. Feel a sample vape about to occur.

My own Soulmate x Cherry Queen are 7 we3ks today bulking up like a cop on the juice. Smellin like a burned fan belt and sour Cannabis. Nice size and incredibly frosty.

My own 3 Sun Ra f2s are bigger than average and showing great trichs at 25 days in flower tent. All also bigger than most with nice branching to train. Leaves a bit on the narrow side. Smell like we3ds you might pull.

4 Babylon Buster in veg up potted once and then topped yesterday. First leaves quite wide.

4 Space Monkey F2 x Sun Ra about ready to go to flower tent today.


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 28, 2022)

hillbill said:


> My own Soulmate x Fat Cherry are 7 we3ks today bulking up like a cop on the juice. Smellin like a burned fan belt and sour Cannabis. Nice size and incredibly frosty.


I thought you had soulmate x Cherry Queen?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> I thought you had soulmate x Cherry Queen?


Thanks, fixed.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 28, 2022)

Check out @chemical_valley_cannabis2 on IG


----------



## Pupelle (Jan 28, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> I’d be all over that except for the price point.


Lucky Dog deserves every penny, for the decades of work he's put in, if you're smoking anything with Chem 91 in it there's a good chance you can thank him for preserving it for all these years. He's on bx3 with his chem 91 male, that's a lot of work to get it right. I grew one of his strains so far and it was super fire.

That Goji cross is gonne be awesome. I love Goji OG.


----------



## Eastsidesmoke (Jan 29, 2022)

I have three Bodhi g13 HP strains I'm yet to run ; more cowbell, black triangle and DLA4 kashmir. Has anyone ran these and if so whats your opinion please. Thanks I'd love to hear some smoke reports from ya.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 29, 2022)

Eastsidesmoke said:


> I have three Bodhi g13 HP strains I'm yet to run ; more cowbell, black triangle and DLA4 kashmir. Has anyone ran these and if so whats your opinion please. Thanks I'd love to hear some smoke reports from ya.


That Black Triangle is killer smoke. Buddy grew it and some BT crosses. They looked great. I’ve been meaning to run some BT stuff from Doc D myself.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jan 29, 2022)

Eastsidesmoke said:


> I have three Bodhi g13 HP strains I'm yet to run ; more cowbell, black triangle and DLA4 kashmir. Has anyone ran these and if so whats your opinion please. Thanks I'd love to hear some smoke reports from ya.


There is some good info on RIU about the black triangle and more cowbell. Type either of those into the search bar. Less info on the DLA4 so that would be a good one to pop. The BT is what I would choose if I could have 1.


----------



## Eastsidesmoke (Jan 29, 2022)

Thank you Cutkeeper I'm really looking forward to running my Bodhi strains and this thread has got to be my favourite read. Thanks again man I'll document any I end up growing soon. Thanks


----------



## Eastsidesmoke (Jan 29, 2022)

And thank you too Learning1234 you've made my mind up now it's the Black Triangle next up. I want to use some of the male for a few f2 and maybe a cross or two also.


----------



## Pupelle (Jan 29, 2022)

Eastsidesmoke said:


> I have three Bodhi g13 HP strains I'm yet to run ; more cowbell, black triangle and DLA4 kashmir. Has anyone ran these and if so whats your opinion please. Thanks I'd love to hear some smoke reports from ya.


Black Triangle is some of the best, improved kush strain, I have ever smoked. I had a really psychedelic one! Amazing flavor too.

DLA4 is also real nice on the effects department.


----------



## cohiba (Jan 29, 2022)

What's good Bodhi heads. Decided to finish off my pack of SSDD and got 2 nice phenos, both preggo by my SSDD male

Sunshine Daydream #1
Smell: Sour butter and berries



Sunshine Daydream #2
Smell: Blueberry cake doughnuts


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jan 29, 2022)

Looks like a Green Crack leaning Appy pheno and a Bubbashine leaner.. that’s what I ended up keeping in my SSDD run too…


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 29, 2022)

cohiba said:


> What's good Bodhi heads. Decided to finish off my pack of SSDD and got 2 nice phenos, both preggo by my SSDD male
> 
> Sunshine Daydream #1
> Smell: Sour butter and berries
> ...


Your pics remind me of how much I miss and loved the SSDD. 

Such a solid cross with so many pain-relieving benefits.


----------



## gwheels (Jan 29, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> I tested Granola Funk and found several keepers that we all loved. But I have not ran any of the newer crosses. The last 2 years I have been running Bad Dawg gear. I do plan on digging into the frig and reworking some older Bodhi gear that is no longer available.
> 
> Strains from bodhi that I ran in the past
> Sunshine 4
> ...


Medical Dragon is Triangle Kush x Dragons Blood F1 (3 Headed dragon) X Atonic CBD. I grew a female out and pollinated her with PCG Gushers SLMAC. Wow did that suprise me. Incredibly dense stupifying stone. Great if you dont have to do anything but sit down.
I love it. Tasted like funk and black pepper. Delicious.


----------



## cohiba (Jan 29, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Your pics remind me of how much I miss and loved the SSDD.
> 
> Such a solid cross with so many pain-relieving benefits.


The main reason why I decided to grow these again. My back pain is getting worser as I get older. SSDD knocks it straight out


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 29, 2022)

I’ve been running a couple SSDD crosses trying to find that back pain relief one.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 29, 2022)

ssdd....a bit young but with all the talk/.....My purple stemmed one turned male, I was hoping it was a female

space monkey on bottom i posted earlier near harvest...It glitters with trichs and reeks of the wookie, grown in a small pot with a big yield...I cant wait for the re run


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 30, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> I’ve been running a couple SSDD crosses trying to find that back pain relief one.


Were you able to find anything in your search?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2022)

My wife loves Soul Mate for pain, Scoliosis.


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 30, 2022)

Tiflis said:


> Were you able to find anything in your search?


Not to my liking yet. I mean it was all good bud, wish I had more room to keep it all. But maybe I just get too high to realize I have back pain.


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 30, 2022)

hillbill said:


> My wife loves Soul Mate for pain, Scoliosis.


I do love my soulmate, but not for pain reason. I haven’t had a big enough jar to smoke it consistently, which should change in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 30, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> Not to my liking yet. I mean it was all good bud, wish I had more room to keep it all. But maybe I just get too high to realize I have back pain.


Yea that could be the case, like the lone Blue Sunshine I grew last year. Shit was fire and made you daydream so much you didn't remember anything including pain. So I guess it does take care of pain - passively that is.


----------



## Eastsidesmoke (Jan 30, 2022)

Has anyone ran the Master Hashplant or Snuggle funk yet please? Those two are must have for me next purchase I think.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 30, 2022)

Eastsidesmoke said:


> Has anyone ran the Master Hashplant or Snuggle funk yet please? Those two are must have for me next purchase I think.


2 snuggle funk phenos


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 30, 2022)

Tiflis said:


> Yea that could be the case, like the lone Blue Sunshine I grew last year. Shit was fire and made you daydream so much you didn't remember anything including pain. So I guess it does take care of pain - passively that is.


That’s good you say that, because I have 2 Blue Sunshine seedlings that I’m looking forward to trying this summer. Wont even matter what parent they lean to.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jan 30, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> 2 snuggle funk phenos
> 
> View attachment 5077103View attachment 5077104View attachment 5077105View attachment 5077107View attachment 5077108
> View attachment 5077112


Thank you!! What was the flavor like?


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Jan 30, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> 2 snuggle funk phenos
> 
> View attachment 5077103View attachment 5077104View attachment 5077105View attachment 5077107View attachment 5077108
> View attachment 5077112


Those look like winners. Especially the second one. How's she smell?


----------



## Tomkno (Jan 30, 2022)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> Those look like winners. Especially the second one. How's she smell?


Only had one of six turn female, can't say about other pheno types, it's definitely not ready at the 63 day mark. As for smell, mostly just a skunky smell but sometimes it's has almost a body odor of bad armpits or something lol. Been an okay plant, started acting picky mid flower and so far doesn't appear to be a big yielder. Around 68 days here.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 30, 2022)

Anybody here ever get/run the Chem 91 Skunk VA x SSDD freebies from a couple years back?
Curious about outdoor durability in southern Michigan climate. I've got 1 pack, and I want to run them before long.


----------



## Lovefrog (Jan 30, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> That’s good you say that, because I have 2 Blue Sunshine seedlings that I’m looking forward to trying this summer. Wont even matter what parent they lean to.


blue sunshine is perfect everyday mind body medicine and terpy asf, cant wait to grow it again.


----------



## HIFLOWER (Jan 31, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Anybody here ever get/run the Chem 91 Skunk VA x SSDD freebies from a couple years back?
> Curious about outdoor durability in southern Michigan climate. I've got 1 pack, and I want to run them before long.


Im interested too. Ive got 3 or 4 of those freebie packs.


Whats working for you outdoors currently?


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 31, 2022)

HIFLOWER said:


> Im interested too. Ive got 3 or 4 of those freebie packs.
> 
> 
> Whats working for you outdoors currently?


Nothing lately. I didn't even get an outdoor run this last season.
Edit: i've got some stuff labeled outdoor haha, maybe that's my smart route.
I just remembered I may run a few Herbaria Bushman f2's.


----------



## HIFLOWER (Jan 31, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Nothing lately. I didn't even get an outdoor run this last season.
> Edit: i've got some stuff labeled outdoor haha, maybe that's my smart route.
> I just remembered I may run a few Herbaria Bushman f2's.



Haha right on

Yea im always looking for cultivars that can handle some late flower rain!


----------



## GreenTools (Jan 31, 2022)

Many of the wookie crosses seem mold resistant....


----------



## Eastsidesmoke (Jan 31, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> 2 snuggle funk phenos
> 
> View attachment 5077103View attachment 5077104View attachment 5077105View attachment 5077107View attachment 5077108
> View attachment 5077112


That Snuggle funk looks very nice indeed thanks for your reply including your pics it looks like fire smoke. Is it a classic indica to grow and smoke then? I have wanted to grow black domina for time but never did so I must grab some Snuggle to add to my ever expanding Bodhi (you da man) seed collection. Also like the look of master hashplant too, as well as the herer hashplant, basically all of the vintage dutch/G1388hp crosses. Thanks again YerpGodMarley for your reply awesome man.


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Feb 1, 2022)

Just saw some more Metal Haze F3 Open Pollination Preservation packs restock on JBC


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 1, 2022)

Some Kodama Pics



Crazy how different each pheno is.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 1, 2022)

Eastsidesmoke said:


> I have three Bodhi g13 HP strains I'm yet to run ; more cowbell, black triangle and DLA4 kashmir. Has anyone ran these and if so whats your opinion please. Thanks I'd love to hear some smoke reports from ya.


Black Triangle is a winner! Had four females and all were potent with #4 being the best. Cloned all of them but of course I didn't get #4 to root. Got #1, 2 and 3 and they will do just fine. Keeper is going to be found upon clone run between the three. In all honesty #4 was just more dense than the others, don't know if was anymore potent. If I didn't have so many other packs to explore I would buy another pack for sure! If you enjoy kush's this is a must have!


----------



## Boosky (Feb 1, 2022)

Also had two Hollyweed, very narcotic. Not for daytime use unless you want to be couch bound all day. I liked one and my wife liked the other. Both great, with one being a little sweeter and the other more OG. The OG one is a little harsher, but in a good way, if that makes sense, doesn't make you cough but you definitely feel it expand. Thick smoke, doesn't take much to fill the lungs. Recommended for sleep and munchies! The next one in flower is OG structure all the way and I have a clone of it so I am crossing my fingers that it is a good one. Didn't take clones of the first two but should have, hindsight, ya know.


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 2, 2022)

Boosky said:


> Black Triangle is a winner! Had four females and all were potent with #4 being the best. Cloned all of them but of course I didn't get #4 to root. Got #1, 2 and 3 and they will do just fine. Keeper is going to be found upon clone run between the three. In all honesty #4 was just more dense than the others, don't know if was anymore potent. If I didn't have so many other packs to explore I would buy another pack for sure! If you enjoy kush's this is a must have!


I ran just one pheno of black triangle and lost her, but one thing I remember with her is it needed a good cure...Was some rlly decent flowers...I have a seedling growing, mayhaps its a female


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 2, 2022)

Baba Kush: (Bubba kush x ssdd). Early sample.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 2, 2022)

dakilla187 said:


> I ran just one pheno of black triangle and lost her, but one thing I remember with her is it needed a good cure...Was some rlly decent flowers...I have a seedling growing, mayhaps its a female


Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## EnigmaticG (Feb 2, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> Baba Kush: (Bubba kush x ssdd). Early sample.


She looks awesome. Great job. How was she to grow, and what is the nose like on her? I haven't seen any other pics of her. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 2, 2022)

EnigmaticG said:


> She looks awesome. Great job. How was she to grow, and what is the nose like on her? I haven't seen any other pics of her. Thank you for sharing.


Hey! I don't take compliments well!

I'll have to get back to you on the nose. So far all I can really identify is 'grass' and a 'thick' nostril-and- eye-opening, slightly gas. Freshly cut just moments ago.

I'll let her finish for another couple of weeks.


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 2, 2022)

EnigmaticG said:


> She looks awesome. Great job. How was she to grow, and what is the nose like on her? I haven't seen any other pics of her. Thank you for sharing.


Grow wise, this one pheno is short and stocky. Topped late and then scrogged.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 2, 2022)

Skunk hashplant is great not narcotic at all. One seed one girl so I’m going off one pheno , it’s been about 2 months cured. Smells same as it did when it was growing nice musty basement old school smell. The label says outdoor. It grows well outdoors but I would run this indoors for sure. Definitely going to run the rest of the pack. I think I’m done running any SSDD crosses outdoors. Just stick to purple unicorn and 88g13hp crosses the Jager hp did great as well.


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 2, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Skunk hashplant is great not narcotic at all. I think I’m done running any SSDD crosses outdoors. Just stick to purple unicorn and 88g13hp crosses the Jager hp did great as well.


Any pics of the Skunk hashplant to share?

To clarify, are you saying the PU and g13hp are more hardy outdoors than compared to the ssdd crosses?

Thanks for sharing. I might next try a few Skunk hashplant indoors on your recommendation.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 2, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> Any pics of the Skunk hashplant to share?
> 
> To clarify, are you saying the PU and g13hp are more hardy outdoors than compared to the ssdd crosses?
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I might next try a few Skunk hashplant indoors on your recommendation.


Yeah I’m my experience. Same with the Kashmir line I can’t run that outdoors. I have but didn’t get good yields. Purple unicorn is hardy and the 88g13hp as well the hashplant is a good yielder.


----------



## copkilller (Feb 2, 2022)

Pupelle said:


> I grew one of his strains so far and it was super fire.
> 
> That Goji cross is gonne be awesome. I love Goji OG.


what lucky dog strain did you grow? pinesoul goji og X chemdog bx3 is extreemly tempting indeed!


----------



## blobbo (Feb 2, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Yeah I’m my experience. Same with the Kashmir line I can’t run that outdoors. I have but didn’t get good yields. Purple unicorn is hardy and the 88g13hp as well the hashplant is a good yielder.


Pu line seems super resistant. Had some troubles and the only thing that survived the death march was the pu


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 2, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Yeah I’m my experience. Same with the Kashmir line I can’t run that outdoors. I have but didn’t get good yields. Purple unicorn is hardy and the 88g13hp as well the hashplant is a good yielder.


Tell us more about Skunk hashplant, please.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Feb 3, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> Baba Kush: (Bubba kush x ssdd). Early sample.


Use the zoom feature on your cameras phone to get a better view when using those clip on phone scopes. I was like wtf, then my buddy told me to just zoom in. Still difficult to get a good view, unless you take a sample.


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 3, 2022)

CrunchBerries said:


> Use the zoom feature on your cameras phone to get a better view when using those clip on phone scopes. I was like wtf, then my buddy told me to just zoom in. Still difficult to get a good view, unless you take a sample.


Yeah this is just a small scope piece that came off of an air pump bb rifle. See if I can get a better focus.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 3, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> Tell us more about Skunk hashplant, please.


Skunk hashplant i ran untopped in recycled soil which is just organic promix and my farm shit. I hit it with some liquid ewc castings before planting. It was done first week of October here in the Great Lakes. Pretty much zero mold. Very strong branching. That dried nice and hollow. Large dense buds. (Not as hard as the Jager HP which was like rocks those buds will break a plastic grinder lol.) I prefer the bud structure of the skunk hp. I’d find a male and hit it to everything and hopes it would perform well here outdoors. If your priority is hardy, easy to grow plant that can hold its heavy branches of long frosty buds this plant has got to be it. I’m going to find a male and hit with a select Appalachian super skunk female and also a VB Afghani hybrid from Duke I will be hunting. The smoke is great but it’s also not narcotic for me so if that’s your thing I’d recommend the Jager Hp which is narcotic and sleepy weed (not my thing). All day smoke not an energetic high or anything just good smoke all day bud. I just want to make more of these and some crosses see what can carry those amazing traits it has outdoors. Share with others. Hope i answered questions. I just use regular hose filter and well water. One ferment feed during flower. Soil drench.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Feb 3, 2022)

copkilller said:


> what lucky dog strain did you grow? pinesoul goji og X chemdog bx3 is extreemly tempting indeed!


guerrilla fume and road dog are great representations


----------



## Eastsidesmoke (Feb 3, 2022)

Boosky said:


> Black Triangle is a winner! Had four females and all were potent with #4 being the best. Cloned all of them but of course I didn't get #4 to root. Got #1, 2 and 3 and they will do just fine. Keeper is going to be found upon clone run between the three. In all honesty #4 was just more dense than the others, don't know if was anymore potent. If I didn't have so many other packs to explore I would buy another pack for sure! If you enjoy kush's this is a must have!


Thanks for your reply I'm buzzing now and feel lucky to have a pack. The only reason I have not opened them is because I'm trying to move address and want to get settled before I try to discover some keepers from my best packs. I have only read good reviews about the BT and I really wanted to run the full pack with the intention of f2s and the best male to pollinate some other exotic strains I hope to have on the go too. Thanks again Boosky.


----------



## Zett66 (Feb 3, 2022)

CrunchBerries said:


> Use the zoom feature on your cameras phone to get a better view when using those clip on phone scopes. I was like wtf, then my buddy told me to just zoom in. Still difficult to get a good view, unless you take a sample.


Clip on macro lense for the phone seems to be the easiest, but to each his own


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 3, 2022)

Baba kush


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 3, 2022)

So I wasn't expecting Jalalagod to be an outdoor strain. I guess that's an option for the next season.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 4, 2022)

JBC has a real cool thing happening.


----------



## YardG (Feb 4, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> So I wasn't expecting Jalalagod to be an outdoor strain. I guess that's an option for the next season.


Jeesh, didn't even notice it said "OD Love Gift" on the sticker.


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 4, 2022)

YardG said:


> Jeesh, didn't even notice it said "OD Love Gift" on the sticker.


same here lol, noticed that after the fact. Im still gonna try it inside like everything else.




Dreaming1 said:


> JBC has a real cool thing happening.


My wallet just peed a little


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 4, 2022)

Just grow it inside anyways.


----------



## Psyphish (Feb 4, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> Baba Kush: (Bubba kush x ssdd). Early sample.


Bubba X SSDD sounds absolutely amazing. Ugh do want.


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 4, 2022)

Psyphish said:


> Bubba X SSDD sounds absolutely amazing. Ugh do want.


My Honey says the baba kush has zero identifiable flavor or aroma and that it is 'smoothe' in the water pipe and the also vape device.

Here's latest pics of the early sample nug after its lost some moisture and biomass after sitting out a couple days and being a temptation.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 4, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> My wallet just peed a little


Mine full on screamed, then ran and hid under the couch.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 4, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> Mine full on screamed, then ran and hid under the couch.


Holy sh*t I was trying not to look. Thanks guys. Good thing it's a lengthy special.


----------



## poonoodle (Feb 4, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Holy sh*t I was trying not to look. Thanks guys. Good thing it's a lengthy special.


I just reread it and it says every winner gets 2 packs!


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 4, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> I just reread it and it says every winner gets 2 packs!


It's an awesome deal! Good luck to everyone able to get in on this. I've got so many beans, and so much stuff going on right now I just can't put myself in. It wouldn't be fair to others.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 4, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> It's an awesome deal! Good luck to everyone able to get in on this. I've got so many beans, and so much stuff going on right now I just can't put myself in. It wouldn't be fair to others.


With you on this one. I have enough seeds to last 5 years with 3 rotations per. Just now able to pop two packs at a time and still have a huge backlog.


----------



## MesserSchmidt (Feb 4, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Holy sh*t I was trying not to look. Thanks guys. Good thing it's a lengthy special.


Where do I find the special you guys are talking about?


----------



## SimpleBox (Feb 4, 2022)

MesserSchmidt said:


> Where do I find the special you guys are talking about?


jbcseeds dot com


----------



## MesserSchmidt (Feb 4, 2022)

SimpleBox said:


> jbcseeds dot com


Thank you


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 4, 2022)

Trying to do the math over here. If I buy 2 packs, then I should probably bring home 2 cats or an elderly pit bull so i can stay married. Thanks jbc...


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Feb 4, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Trying to do the math over here. If I buy 2 packs, then I should probably bring home 2 cats or an elderly pit bull so i can stay married. Thanks jbc...


better have a better plan once the Spring sale comes...


----------



## VAhomegrown (Feb 5, 2022)

Lots of good ones in there!


----------



## RickyLaFleur (Feb 5, 2022)

Does anyone know who has a good line of Juicy Fruit? Man I love that strain its just nice old school bud


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 5, 2022)

RickyLaFleur said:


> Does anyone know who has a good line of Juicy Fruit? Man I love that strain its just nice old school bud


KOS has done some work with the Juicy Fruit Thai, if they're the same line?


----------



## conor c (Feb 5, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> KOS has done some work with the Juicy Fruit Thai, if they're the same line?


Juicy fruit is a sensi seeds strain juicy fruit thai is a select pheno found in highland thai/probably some Lao ones too


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 5, 2022)

conor c said:


> Juicy fruit is a sensi seeds strain juicy fruit thai is a select pheno found in highland thai/probably some Lao ones too


Ahhh yes, I'd forgot about the Sensi JF. Thanks for intel.


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 5, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Lots of good ones in there!
> View attachment 5080312


What I would give to try a pack of strange brew out. Love sweet skunk


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 5, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> What I would give to try a pack of strange brew out. Love sweet skunk


I was gifted a 1/2 pack. I planned on doing a little chucking with it to see what comes.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 5, 2022)

Is the bodhi appreciation thing sitewide or just on bodhi stuff?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 5, 2022)

Not that I’m the first to mention this , I know this isn’t a revolutionary idea . But if you have a bunch of seed packs you’ll never get to just gift them to your grower friends and you’ll end up with some herb to smoke I would imagine and also a cut if they find something worthy. Do this with a handful of people you trust. And of course gift beans to those in need or new growers with zero connects. Or do whatever the hell you want I just found this works well. All good. Peace


----------



## YardG (Feb 5, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Is the bodhi appreciation thing sitewide or just on bodhi stuff?


I was wondering the same thing, and perused the "promotions" page to try to figure it out - maybe it was an oversight on JBC's part, though I somewhat doubt it, but it appears it should apply to any purchase from JBC (Other promotions they've run they've said if you purchase from X-breeder off JBC than you qualify for so-and-so promotional item, so they know how to be specific when it's meant to be specific).


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 5, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Is the bodhi appreciation thing sitewide or just on bodhi stuff?


Every $50 spent on site.
*RAFFLE: *FOR EVERY $50 SPENT ON THE SITE, FROM 02/01 UNTIL 03/13, YOU WILL RECEIVE ONE ENTRY INTO THE DRAWING FOR THE FOLLOWING HARD-TO-FIND BODHI PACKS:


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 5, 2022)

Anyone on this forum ever win a JBC raffle I’ve seen these in the past. I have had good customer service from them over the years.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 5, 2022)

I never win at those things, but might be worth to make a small purchase to get a single ticket in. We've got time till March 
On a different note, I'll be flipping the tent tomorrow. 
We have : 
2x Granola Funk Remix 
Soul Mate (all female)

2x Lemon Lotus
1x Lazy Lightning
2x Twin Flame
+ 2x Sunshine 4 and something Dragon - Bad Dawg freebie (all to be sexed yet) 
Grow on


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 5, 2022)

Seemed like anything. Which is cool. Not as into those odds though. I need supplies more than new projects. Great sunshine pipe dreams though.
Waiting on clones to root for some OM4, Blue Sunshine, and a DLA6 to get flipped. Pulled Black Triangle, one of the Black Raspberry, and a raz x tri cross. The cross is my fave. Menthol raspberries. Was this ever anything? I have more seeds and they are definitely getting popped and explored. Thank you again and again everyone. 
Tiny sample and shit resolution of the cross


----------



## hillbill (Feb 5, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Anyone on this forum ever win a JBC raffle I’ve seen these in the past. I have had good customer service from them over the years.


I won a JBC contest I didn’t even know I entered! Entry was based on comment on something on the JBC thread. My Bodhi come from JBC or GLG.


----------



## RickyLaFleur (Feb 5, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> KOS has done some work with the Juicy Fruit Thai, if they're the same line?


Min


mawasmada said:


> KOS has done some work with the Juicy Fruit Thai, if they're the same line?



I had to go take a nice long look at his page and genetics he has alot of very unique stuff looks like great breeding stock thank you for the recommendation. Deep Chunk is also a very unique strain that I enjoy alot and he has a very stable cut I may try. I can always appreciate people who perfect a few of their favorite strains over years than hop on the hype train every six months. I love the newer strains of course but I really enjoy how unique the profiles are of the old school stuff maybe a little more. Look at MAC1 he took a new strain and crossed it with a classic strain and made something beautiful. Guys like KOS make stuff like that possible thanks for the recommendation thats awesome. Hey by the way, have you seen or heard anything on the New420Guys seeds if he is legit or not? I keep seeing mixed reviews but he has some classic strains if he's legit that should be really nice. I just don't want to waste my time if he's not.


----------



## SimpleBox (Feb 5, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Every $50 spent on site.
> *RAFFLE: *FOR EVERY $50 SPENT ON THE SITE, FROM 02/01 UNTIL 03/13, YOU WILL RECEIVE ONE ENTRY INTO THE DRAWING FOR THE FOLLOWING HARD-TO-FIND BODHI PACKS:


this Post implies it’s every breeder.
id double check with jbc if purchasing and thinking this.
common sense is that’s it’s Bodhi purchase only


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 5, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Anyone on this forum ever win a JBC raffle I’ve seen these in the past. I have had good customer service from them over the years.


Yes , I won a black Triangle x ssdd few months back


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 5, 2022)

Baba kush. (Bubba x ssdd)

plant is half of a 4 x 4 tent, sharing the space with a different cultivar.


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 5, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> Baba kush. (Bubba x ssdd)




Great job btw


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 5, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> View attachment 5080746
> 
> Great job btw


Full disclosure: I have a small blurple led in the middle. Probably that's that.


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 5, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> Full disclosure: I have a small blurple led in the middle. Probably that's that.


I’m just extremely sativa’d the fuck up and that caught my eye as beautiful and weird


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 5, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> I’m just extremely sativa’d the fuck up and that caught my eye as beautiful and weird


Sativa is niiiiiice! Anything particular?


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 5, 2022)

RickyLaFleur said:


> Min
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go take a nice long look at his page and genetics he has alot of very unique stuff looks like great breeding stock thank you for the recommendation. Deep Chunk is also a very unique strain that I enjoy alot and he has a very stable cut I may try. I can always appreciate people who perfect a few of their favorite strains over years than hop on the hype train every six months. I love the newer strains of course but I really enjoy how unique the profiles are of the old school stuff maybe a little more. Look at MAC1 he took a new strain and crossed it with a classic strain and made something beautiful. Guys like KOS make stuff like that possible thanks for the recommendation thats awesome. Hey by the way, have you seen or heard anything on the New420Guys seeds if he is legit or not? I keep seeing mixed reviews but he has some classic strains if he's legit that should be really nice. I just don't want to waste my time if he's not.


I'm not sure about new420, I thought about his SMCG, but never jumped. I like to keep an eye out for old school often. Didn't mean to plug other breeders, just trying to help. I actually thought I saw Juicy Fruit x ??? on a Bodhi tester list somebody posted here. There were sooo many on there I can't remember haha


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 5, 2022)

Black Triangle. Smells piney, with a sharp nose tingling thing happening. Smoke is thick and greasy. First hit and I'm floating up an up. Thank you.
Plant was small. Had problems up front, so I just tried to get finished. Cloned. 2nd run is vegging for maybe too long waiting on clones to root. I hit this with some Black Raspberry x Black Triangle pollen. The females from the cross are real good, so I may be in luck. Whoever gets that Black Triangle pack, please, dear god, f2 the holy hell out of that pack. Maybe clone and run that stuff for the rest of time.


----------



## Senokai (Feb 7, 2022)

Tiflis said:


> Terpenado is the hardest to describe out of the 3 because there's so much going on, but all in a good way.


I had a heavy cedar expression as well. It didnt translate into flavor. If it did I would have been working that pheno lol


----------



## Senokai (Feb 7, 2022)

Cutkeeper said:


> There is some good info on RIU about the black triangle and more cowbell. Type either of those into the search bar. Less info on the DLA4 so that would be a good one to pop. The BT is what I would choose if I could have 1.


If your more cowbell is the OGKB remix that was a fantastic cross. Cal/mag sensitive though


----------



## ncali (Feb 7, 2022)

A DLA 5 cut of mine at 4weeks flo.Flo..







Rarer dave hitting 12/12 tent....







Anyone got info on rarer dave? How much influence does the wookie have on size and growth?


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 8, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> Baba kush. (Bubba x ssdd)
> 
> plant is half of a 4 x 4 tent, sharing the space with a different cultivar.


I have Baba Kush but just haven't run it yet. Come on, you can't just post pictures of those beauties and not tell us what they smell like!


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 8, 2022)

Ssdd...
dam wind split her in half yesterday, my clip/tie must have broke.... Well i bandaged the massive wound up and shes still perking.....

Some mosca cherry white males in the back saying 'hello'


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 8, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> I have Baba Kush but just haven't run it yet. Come on, you can't just post pictures of those beauties and not tell us what they smell like!


I'm still waiting for her to smell like something, there's really nothing there. Reminds me of the commercial 'dro that was coming from Canada back in the day. Smells grassy


----------



## copkilller (Feb 8, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> Reminds me of the commercial 'dro that was coming from Canada back in the day. Smells grassy


i remember that, grassy bland photoshopped nugs, someone said he thinks it was mac 10


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 8, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> I'm still waiting for her to smell like something, there's really nothing there. Reminds me of the commercial 'dro that was coming from Canada back in the day. Smells grassy


Damn.. you growing beasters?


----------



## Hayagriva (Feb 8, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> I'm still waiting for her to smell like something, there's really nothing there. Reminds me of the commercial 'dro that was coming from Canada back in the day. Smells grassy


Might be worth it to check your N levels. I seem to of gotten the dreaded claw and waxy dark leaves the past couple of flower runs and the terp levels are not what they used to be.


----------



## Tomkno (Feb 8, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> I'm still waiting for her to smell like something, there's really nothing there. Reminds me of the commercial 'dro that was coming from Canada back in the day. Smells grassy


Sounds like the snuggle funk, finally started smelling like skunk/armpit but very underwhelming imo and basically looks like beaster at this point, grassy


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 8, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> very interested
> View attachment 5082302


Definitely gonna try and pick up this release. Never ran anything from Copa, but I really like the work he's been doing and their work looks really promising. This is a bunch of selections all the way to F6 (not open pollination), and we never see that anymore. Dope release, and I can't wait till he releases it.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2022)

4 Soulmates in veg been up potted to quart cottage cheese plastics. Very wide leaves on all, topped and headed to flower in a couple weeks. Great vigor.

4 Babylon Busters just in the flower tent. Leaves mid width and plants are fine and vigorous.

Related: Just planted 6 Cherry Queen f2s in Solo cups. All tails in 36 hours.

Related: 3 Sun Ra f2s at 37 days are very much bigger than average and extreme frost to the ends of bud leaves.
Nice spread for training with notable vigor. They all lean to the Sativa side. Lots of citrus and fresh smells.

2 Space Monkey f2 x Sun Ra 12 days in flower tent, average width leaves and enough dood branches to train. 2 of my faves here and the offspring should be wicked.


----------



## OkieWormFarmer (Feb 9, 2022)

Hello, new guy here. I've been running Bodhi seeds for a while, but new to this forum. Currently, I have 2 packs of Sun Ra in week 1 of flower along with other breeders. It's kinda boring posting preflower pics lol. I'll contribute soon...


----------



## Indie (Feb 9, 2022)

Snow Monkey at 7 weeks.


----------



## Indie (Feb 9, 2022)

Snow Monkey


----------



## UncleRawkus (Feb 9, 2022)

Is He still making Jabba's stash or apollo 11 genius seeds? I really would like to find some more. I lost mine awhile back due to unfortunate circumstances.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 9, 2022)

UncleRawkus said:


> Is He still making Jabba's stash or apollo 11 genius seeds? I really would like to find some more. I lost mine awhile back due to unfortunate circumstances.


jabba's stash might still be on headie gardens under "auctions" (more like buy-it-now)
dunno about a11g


----------



## lokahsamastahsukhinobhava (Feb 10, 2022)

Hey guys,
I've got 2 packs of eternal sunshine (Hawaiian Sativa x OMG) sitting in the fridge. Is this cross mold resistant? I'm thinking of running these outdoor this summer. I know the flowering time is pretty long.


----------



## Norml56 (Feb 10, 2022)

Snow leopard.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 10, 2022)

UncleRawkus said:


> Is He still making Jabba's stash or apollo 11 genius seeds? I really would like to find some more. I lost mine awhile back due to unfortunate circumstances.


I thought Bodhi stopped working with the apollos (11, 13, genius) when Brothers Grimm started working them again. I could be mistaken, though.


----------



## blobbo (Feb 10, 2022)

Indie said:


> View attachment 5082772
> Snow Monkey


is it sweet smelling or does it still have that gg sour d thing going on. Looks like the frost transferred through


----------



## Indie (Feb 10, 2022)

blobbo said:


> is it sweet smelling or does it still have that gg sour d thing going on. Looks like the frost transferred through


Out of 3 phenos, two(including that pic) lean sour kinda pungent. The one that threw nanners everywhere at 5 weeks, has a nice sweet smell. She had to go into solitary to finish flowering after that. Overall so far, it’s been pretty impressive.
I will be stopping by and checking on things this afternoon, and gonna get some more pics of the other phenos right after the lights go out.


----------



## Lester moor (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Indie (Feb 10, 2022)

Snow Monkey #2 pheno, coming up on 8 weeks
More of a piney sour haze Sativa smell to her, still a few weeks left to go.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Feb 10, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> Baba kush. (Bubba x ssdd)
> 
> plant is half of a 4 x 4 tent, sharing the space with a different cultivar.


Please tell us if your Baba Kush helps with pain. Like you mentioned the Mendo Sunshine helped your girlfriend’s foot nerve pain (if i remember). Yes, woo hoo page 3068. My stoner brain still works. Thank you!


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 10, 2022)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Please tell us if your Baba Kush helps with pain. Like you mentioned the Mendo Sunshine helped your girlfriend’s foot nerve pain (if i remember). Yes, woo hoo page 3068. My stoner brain still works. Thank you!


So far, the comment I've heard from her regarding this baba kush is: 'calming.' Which helps to keep her anxiety in check, which often leads to a bodily flare-up. This is from the early sample I cut. Have to let this plant finish up for another week or so. Will update more on the effects once we get some mature amber trichomes. I am optimistic for pain relieving effects!

P.s. you have the memory of an elephant.


----------



## UncleRawkus (Feb 10, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> I thought Bodhi stopped working with the apollos (11, 13, genius) when Brothers Grimm started working them again. I could be mistaken, though.


Maybe. I got the seeds I lost in 2015


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 11, 2022)

Kodama

Day 29 F


----------



## copkilller (Feb 11, 2022)

Boosky said:


> Hashplant 4 is a favorite of the wife and I. So much so that I bought extras of it. All phenos we have had so far were awesome, you will love it as long as you like Chemmy, gassy, potent as all get out buds. Didn’t matter if it was tall, short, bushy or easy to trim, they all have been DANK! Looking forward to seeing what you get out of them. Good luck!


i finally ordered some, can't wait!


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 11, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Kodama
> 
> Day 29 F
> 
> ...


that lush coming through!


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 11, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> that lush coming through!


Yeah you get some serious Laos learners. What I’m not very versed on is what does the Suge Pure Kush cut look like. Very curious as to the split in phenos. 3 different ones, potentially 4.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 11, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Yeah you get some serious Laos learners. What I’m not very versed on is what does the Suge Pure Kush cut look like. Very curious as to the split in phenos. 3 different ones, potentially 4.








Bodhi – Landos Stash (Suge Pure Kush x SL) | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com





"the suge pure kush is very simmillar to bubba kush, la affy, and socal master, most likely a close relative. considered the hardest hitting and richest of the broad leaf cali kushes, with a warm spicy exotic aroma and deep full spectrum effects"


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 11, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> Bodhi – Landos Stash (Suge Pure Kush x SL) | JBC Seeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My man! Thanks for the info. Still hard to determine without pics. I’m imagining the shorter ones lean towards the lush, but without a strawberry milk plant I don’t have a marker for it. Tbh very confused on what lineages lean which way.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 11, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> My man! Thanks for the info. Still hard to determine without pics. I’m imagining the shorter ones lean towards the lush, but without a strawberry milk plant I don’t have a marker for it. Tbh very confused on what lineages lean which way.


Right. I can't find any good pictures, but it's a BLD type with a capital B. You're working with a polyhybrid anyway so maybe keep records and when you work with Strawberry Milk / Lush in the future you'll understand more in hindsight? Hopefully someone else can chime in, but in general I haven't seen many reports on Kodama in this thread.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 11, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> Right. I can't find any good pictures, but it's a BLD type with a capital B. You're working with a polyhybrid anyway so maybe keep records and when you work with Strawberry Milk / Lush in the future you'll understand more in hindsight? Hopefully someone else can chime in, but in general I haven't seen many reports on Kodama in this thread.


What is a BLD? Not fam. with that term.

I’m kind of running things and seeing progeny and not being sure of what each parent looks like. Highly doubt I’ll be able to pull more out of this stock to give me guidance. Need to do more looks into each parent to find markers. Basically I can’t find what the strawberry milk gives and the suge pure Kush does. Have two shorter Kush phenos that look different and other hybrids that share traits of both.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 11, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> What is a BLD? Not fam. with that term.


(psychoactive/high-thc)
NLD = narrow leaf drug
BLD = broad leaf drug

(non-psychoactive/low-thc)
NLH = narrow leaf hemp
BLH = broad leaf hemp

Think of the Narrow and Broad leaf types as sativa and indica if you want, although that's controversial.



SNEAKYp said:


> Need to do more looks into each parent to find markers. Basically I can’t find what the strawberry milk gives and the suge pure Kush does. Have two shorter Kush phenos that look different and other hybrids that share traits of both.


Haha, all I can say is enjoy the process man! You will learn more about the parents after the cure too don't forget that


----------



## Freshbakd (Feb 11, 2022)

Portable space ship (pure kush x laos x kashmir) 9 weeks. Three phenos pictured. The smells are all over the place from juicy fruit and poo to pure lemon. Another week or two and I'm calling it. Only two plants went all crazy pure sativa looking things. I'm assuming it's either the laoshan or kashmir showing. Info on both can be found on seedfinder the laoshan from Khalifa genetics specifically mentioned, collected by bodhi himself. Very interested in the effects myself. Of course cuts of all were kept.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 12, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> Portable space ship (pure kush x laos x kashmir) 9 weeks. Three phenos pictured. The smells are all over the place from juicy fruit and poo to pure lemon. Another week or two and I'm calling it. Only two plants went all crazy pure sativa looking things. I'm assuming it's either the laoshan or kashmir showing. Info on both can be found on seedfinder the laoshan from Khalifa genetics specifically mentioned, collected by bodhi himself. Very interested in the effects myself. Of course cuts of all were kept.


Will be fun to compare our outcomes. 45 days+ for me


----------



## hillbill (Feb 12, 2022)

3/4 very wonderful and vigorous Babylon Buster have balls this morning. 4 days in flower tent. Up potted the remaining plant and hoping for the best.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 12, 2022)

WiFi 43 and pretty much any of its hybrids have been extremely useful as an aphrodisiac. I have the WiFi 43 x Kashmir. I’m hoping it holds that horny magic inside.


----------



## poonoodle (Feb 12, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> WiFi 43 and pretty much any of its hybrids have been extremely useful as an aphrodisiac. I have the WiFi 43 x Kashmir. I’m hoping it holds that horny magic inside.


Just checked my list, I have a 6 pack of Time Bandit (wifi43 x 88g13hp). I’ll let you know if that rings true if I ever pop these


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 12, 2022)

Jw was the restock + new freebies the pre-spring drop? got my eye out for something in particular


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 12, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> Jw was the restock + new freebies the pre-spring drop? got my eye out for something in particular


GLG advertised as a mid-winter sale/restock.


----------



## poonoodle (Feb 12, 2022)

Zap anyone?





Products – Headie Gardens







headiegardens.com


----------



## Cutkeeper (Feb 12, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> Zap anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


has anyone popped these? They sound potent

red eye Jedi was stocked as well


----------



## the real mccoy (Feb 13, 2022)

Such a bold statement.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm not the only one with quirky sense


----------



## gfigs911 (Feb 13, 2022)

Hey hillbill or anyone else with soulmate experience. This one is day 50 or so...not huge buds. Good frost though. Does this look like a typical soul mate? I have temps at night down to 55-58 sometimes so she's purple.


----------



## OrganicInMo (Feb 13, 2022)

Fellow seed addict here posting for the first time. I've recently (the past week) started purchasing a few Bodhi strains. Hashplant D, Snuggle Funk and Garfunkel. (Looking for a heavy Indica). I want something with Mothers Milk, since it's not available anywhere, and was looking at the Mothers Hashplant. GLG has the original Mothers Hashplant and JBC has the Candy Heart Pheno, which is Mothers Milk #5 x 88 G13 Hashplant. I'm torn on which to get. Any feedback from anyone with experience/knowledge of one, or both, of these strains would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 13, 2022)

OrganicInMo said:


> Fellow seed addict here posting for the first time. I've recently (the past week) started purchasing a couple of Bodhi strains. Hashplant D, Snuggle Funk and Garfunkel. (Looking for a heavy Indica). I want something with Mothers Milk, since it's not available anywhere, and was looking at the Mothers Hashplant. GLG has the original Mothers Hashplant and JBC has the Candy Heart Pheno, which is Mothers Milk #5 x 88 G13 Hashplant. I'm torn on which to get. Any feedback from anyone with experience/knowledge of one, or both, of these strains would be appreciated.


I'm also interested, and torn between those two. Both sound great, but as I've seriously cut back my buying, I don't need or want both. Intel on either is scarce to me.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 13, 2022)

OrganicInMo said:


> Fellow seed addict here posting for the first time. I've recently (the past week) started purchasing a few Bodhi strains. Hashplant D, Snuggle Funk and Garfunkel. (Looking for a heavy Indica). I want something with Mothers Milk, since it's not available anywhere, and was looking at the Mothers Hashplant. GLG has the original Mothers Hashplant and JBC has the Candy Heart Pheno, which is Mothers Milk #5 x 88 G13 Hashplant. I'm torn on which to get. Any feedback from anyone with experience/knowledge of one, or both, of these strains would be greatly appreciated.


Welcome, fellow bean hoarder.

Something to consider if you didn't already order from GLG - they only accept cash payment by mail. JBC has options. I've never had a problem sending cash but it always feels weird. Also, GLG makes their own freebies in-house (Bad Dawg Genetics; I don't care for the freebies made with MMS genetics). JBC usually throws freebies from another breeder they stock, or from Respect Genetics. I haven't tried either. Maybe you already knew this and don't care. Sorry to be redundant in that case.

JBC's stock usually dries up quicker on the whole. Speaking of which, there are only 3 in stock of the Mom's HP remix at JBC, while there are 23 of the original at GLG. Remember that sales occur regularly too (e.g. 4/20), and you already have a few HP crosses.

You're going to have fun with either, seriously. The original cross was made with Mother's Milk 31 btw ("big OG" pheno, very high thc).

EDIT: as mentioned below, GLG does also accept blank money orders (by mail)


----------



## poonoodle (Feb 14, 2022)

gfigs911 said:


> Hey hillbill or anyone else with soulmate experience. This one is day 50 or so...not huge buds. Good frost though. Does this look like a typical soul mate? I have temps at night down to 55-58 sometimes so she's purple. View attachment 5085244View attachment 5085245


My 2 soul mates never got purple. My soulmate1 that is my favorite is on the lighter green side, and cures to almost gold. It’s a heavy pinesol leaner I’d assume. 

Yours are looking BANGING!!!


----------



## YardG (Feb 14, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> Welcome, fellow bean hoarder.
> 
> Something to consider if you didn't already order from GLG - they only accept cash payment by mail. JBC has options. I've never had a problem sending cash but it always feels weird.





OrganicInMo said:


> GLG


To be clear, they also accept blank money orders (which gives you some recourse should something go awry). I sent a money order once or maybe twice, and then have just sent cash. Never had a problem, and the more you do it the more normal it becomes. That said, obviously an electronic form of payment shortens the amount of time between ordering and receiving.


----------



## YardG (Feb 14, 2022)

PS: And if you do order from JBC, don't forget there's a 10% off code, RIU10 (worked for me this morning)


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 14, 2022)

YardG said:


> To be clear, they also accept blank money orders (which gives you some recourse should something go awry). I sent a money order once or maybe twice, and then have just sent cash. Never had a problem, and the more you do it the more normal it becomes. That said, obviously an electronic form of payment shortens the amount of time between ordering and receiving.


I forgot, I also did this once


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 14, 2022)

OrganicInMo said:


> I'm torn on which to get.


Probably try and get both. 
Also, I believe 3Thirteen Seeds had Mothers Milk F2s as a freebie when you bought a regular pack - if you can still find them that is. I've got one, but haven't grown them out yet.


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 14, 2022)

gfigs911 said:


> Hey hillbill or anyone else with soulmate experience. This one is day 50 or so...not huge buds. Good frost though. Does this look like a typical soul mate? I have temps at night down to 55-58 sometimes so she's purple. View attachment 5085244View attachment 5085245


That's a great looking soul mate!! Very nice! Mine faded some like that too, and not huge buds. Had some pine og and some stank. I think it was a pretty balanced high if I remember.


----------



## terp_hunter_boy (Feb 14, 2022)

I am thinking of running some bodhi on next round. Can someone recommend me top 3 most potent strain? I will be grabbing them off GLG.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2022)

Jul 21, 2019
Add bookmark
#45,986
Just sampled first Soulmate today and I agree. Spread of phenos and all kinds of smells drying like Pine and Lavender and citrus with a dopey incense and musk or something, complex and strong. Seriously loud and wonderful.
Quick effects of a euphoric high and energetic with no couchlock or paranoia but strong and seems a bit confusing too. Sense of time shot in the as


----------



## Cutkeeper (Feb 14, 2022)

YardG said:


> PS: And if you do order from JBC, don't forget there's a 10% off code, RIU10 (worked for me this morning)


Shoot I forgot to do that!


----------



## Indie (Feb 14, 2022)

Snow Monkey at 8 weeks


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 14, 2022)

My gf just picked soulmate f2 (that I made a while back) to pop for Valentine's. So I'm going to put two in water tonight! So send some good vibes and we're sending love from us!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Feb 14, 2022)

OrganicInMo said:


> Fellow seed addict here posting for the first time. I've recently (the past week) started purchasing a few Bodhi strains. Hashplant D, Snuggle Funk and Garfunkel. (Looking for a heavy Indica). I want something with Mothers Milk, since it's not available anywhere, and was looking at the Mothers Hashplant. GLG has the original Mothers Hashplant and JBC has the Candy Heart Pheno, which is Mothers Milk #5 x 88 G13 Hashplant. I'm torn on which to get. Any feedback from anyone with experience/knowledge of one, or both, of these strains would be greatly appreciated.


Thank you for posting. Get both if possible.
The 1 Mother’s Milk i grew was spot-on exactly like Candy Hearts creamy fruit flavor. F*cking awesome. Happy head w relaxed functional body. Killer hybrid effects. So i got a MM HP Remix pack.
i bet the MM HP Remix will be like a cherry milkshake. The MM HP may be like a vanilla milkshake.

i could swear there are some (original) Mother’s Milk HP pics on riu.

Like @Tiflis said, 3 Thirteen Seeds ( @HydroRed ) did an f2 of MM and uses a MM in a few of his tasty sounding strains. Like Citrus Milf and Orange Julius (sp?). 
In the US, both GLG and DCSE carry 3Thirteen strains.


----------



## OrganicInMo (Feb 14, 2022)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Thank you for posting. Get both if possible.
> The 1 Mother’s Milk i grew was Candy Heart creamy fruit flavor. F*cking awesome. So i got a MM HP Remix pack.
> i bet the MM HP Remix will be like a cherry milkshake. The MM HP may be like a vanilla milkshake.


You all suggesting that I buy both aren't helping my bank account any. For a fellow seed addict, this place is like a bar to an alcoholic.


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Feb 14, 2022)

Indie:

Thanks for the update on Snow Monkey. Just starting some myself... Any sign of nanners in your SM?


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 14, 2022)

You guys think buying that new COPA strain just to get 5 Secret Chief F2 freebies is legit strategy?


----------



## OrganicInMo (Feb 14, 2022)

So now I'm down to choosing a freebie on JBC. I can't seem to find any info on Jalalabad that is used in the Jalalagod freebie. Anyone have any info on it? It's between that, or the Purple Triangle. Any opinions and feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 14, 2022)

OrganicInMo said:


> So now I'm down to choosing a freebie on JBC. I can't seem to find any info on Jalalabad that is used in the Jalalagod freebie. Anyone have any info on it? It's between that, or the Purple Triangle. Any opinions and feedback would be appreciated.


Someone said jalalagod was an outdoors selection a few of pages back. Purple Triangle is half black triangle. I posted mine a couple of pages back. Bad ass. The purple unicorn in this is half Chemdog D. That is bad ass. So, I would pick it. 
If you win the chance to get the black triangle pack, seriously consider it.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 14, 2022)

there is like 8 bodhi freebies on GLG and 70 a pack


----------



## OrganicInMo (Feb 14, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Someone said jalalagod was an outdoors selection a few of pages back. Purple Triangle is half black triangle. I posted mine a couple of pages back. Bad ass. The purple unicorn in this is half Chemdog D. That is bad ass. So, I would pick it.
> If you win the chance to get the black triangle pack, seriously consider it.


Being a seed addict and all, I chose both. I picked up Mothers Hashplant Remix and Dragonsmilk (thanks Sadboy92) from JBC with the Purple Triangle freebie. Snuggle Funk and Sunshine Queen from GLG with Jalalagod freebie. I would have done all from JBC, but they didn't have the Snuggle Funk in stock. I really wanted that Black Domina cross.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 14, 2022)

Unlucky you missed the BOGO deal on Bodhi GLG had few weeks back


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2022)

OrganicInMo said:


> You all suggesting that I buy both aren't helping my bank account any. For a fellow seed addict, this place is like a bar to an alcoholic.


Copy that brother.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> You guys think buying that new COPA strain just to get 5 Secret Chief F2 freebies is legit strategy?


His packs are only $50, so not a huge loss especially if you get 1 great plant out of 15+ beans.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Someone said jalalagod was an outdoors selection a few of pages back. Purple Triangle is half black triangle. I posted mine a couple of pages back. Bad ass. The purple unicorn in this is half Chemdog D. That is bad ass. So, I would pick it.
> If you win the chance to get the black triangle pack, seriously consider it.


My Jalalagod freebie says outdoor on the label.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 14, 2022)

that probably means it might herm


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> that probably means it might herm


It might have indoor sensativities, or ultra low yield indoors, etc. 
Other people here have had success growing their outdoor freebies indoors. My understanding is watch closely indoors and let her rip outdoors.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 14, 2022)

There was a bodhi cut that was outdoor only (GG4 (cut) x Sunshine Daydream (F1 Hybrid) ) that Copa stabilized to F6 and released as indoor today but 100 bucks is too much i think


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> There was a bodhi cut that was outdoor only (GG4 (cut) x Sunshine Daydream (F1 Hybrid) ) that Copa stabilized to F6 and released as indoor today but 100 bucks is too much i think


I haven't run them yet, but he sent me some his GSD x Black Domina. I don't remember what filial the GSD was in that cross. $100 would a lot for an f1, but when someone puts in the work for 5 more generations sorting out all the bad traits for you, it's not so expensive imho


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2022)

I did have to get in on the JBC raffle with a couple packs of Kodama. I like what I've heard and seen so far.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Feb 14, 2022)

Yea I wish they were properly identified from the seller as being outdoor only. When I chose the Snow Monkey freebie I had no idea it was OD only. Woulda grabbed something else tbh.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Yea I wish they were properly identified as being outdoor only. When I chose the Snow Monkey freebie I had no idea it was OD only. Woulda grabbed something else tbh.


I think it's more of a suggestion. As I said, some people here have run their OD lines indoors without troubles.
@hillbill may have run that Snow Monkey indoors or have intel about it. Somebody posted here with some grown indoors troublefree...I'm just too high to remember exactly who haha

Edit: I wished I'd known the Jalalagod was OD too, but I'm 99% sure it wouldn't have swayed me away.


----------



## Tomkno (Feb 14, 2022)

I've never heard such a thing of outdoor only until this thread a few days ago honestly.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2022)

Tomkno said:


> I've never heard such a thing of outdoor only until this thread a few days ago honestly.


I haven't noticed any OD only Bodhi lines for sale, only as freebies. If the testers review it as having minor issues indoors, it may go as a freebie suggested as OD. I'm sure testers come back with long lists of issues the line gets worked more or scrapped.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Feb 14, 2022)

Is the Space Monkey OD only?


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 14, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Is the Space Monkey OD only?


Not to my knowledge. If you can buy it, I say no.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 14, 2022)

there is some info
https://sproutways.com/space-monkey/


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 15, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> Portable space ship (pure kush x laos x kashmir) 9 weeks. Three phenos pictured. The smells are all over the place from juicy fruit and poo to pure lemon. Another week or two and I'm calling it. Only two plants went all crazy pure sativa looking things. I'm assuming it's either the laoshan or kashmir showing. Info on both can be found on seedfinder the laoshan from Khalifa genetics specifically mentioned, collected by bodhi himself. Very interested in the effects myself. Of course cuts of all were kept.


Nice work! I wish I would have let mine go a bit longer, but they were still plenty potent when I took them around then. Have posted plenty about it in the past if you're interested. Some really interesting effects across the spectrum depending on the person. Just flipped a couple F2 cuts along side Pine Soul and a few other clones.

Also running Solo's Stash... had two dudes bust in veg, couple runt gals, and a couple PM prone snow lotus leaners. Less than thrilled so far. Going to take cuts and see what happens.

Thankfully, Super Silver Hashplant F2 x Eden's Tranmission are booming and seeing and smelling some really exotic stuff so far. Plan on hitting them with an Alien Tech leaning Fire Alien F2 male and then digging in.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Feb 15, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> there is some info
> https://sproutways.com/space-monkey/


Have you ever ordered from Sproutways?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 15, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Is the Space Monkey OD only?


No


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 15, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Have you ever ordered from Sproutways?


No they don't ship to my part of the woods but they do have little more information than the others


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 15, 2022)

dankbydrew said:


> Also running Solo's Stash... had two dudes bust in veg, couple runt gals, and a couple PM prone snow lotus leaners. Less than thrilled so far. Going to take cuts and see what happens.


I ran some Solo's Stash a few years ago. It was fine, but the rest of the pack is nowhere near the top of the list of seeds to pop.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 15, 2022)

Tomkno said:


> I've never heard such a thing of outdoor only until this thread a few days ago honestly.


There isn't anything that is outdoor only. But if you grow in a tent or with low ceilings, a real lanky and then stretchy plant is an issue. Except maybe for SCROG. If it is prone to stress problems, outdoors is better cause duh...If you are paying for everything, something that runs 14-18 weeks may not be worth the cost.


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 15, 2022)

Black Lotus- my only female from popping a couple...very compact plant with grape smell


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Feb 15, 2022)

OrganicInMo said:


> You all suggesting that I buy both aren't helping my bank account any. For a fellow seed addict, this place is like a bar to an alcoholic.


You are correct, it IS like having an Alcoholics Anonymous meeting inside a Bar.
There are fewer available of the Mother’s HP Remix so of the 2, that one i suggest getting.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Feb 15, 2022)

OrganicInMo said:


> So now I'm down to choosing a freebie on JBC. I can't seem to find any info on Jalalabad that is used in the Jalalagod freebie. Anyone have any info on it? It's between that, or the Purple Triangle. Any opinions and feedback would be appreciated.


i read the Jalalabad was more psychoactive than traditional Afghan strains. So if you like more sativa style effects go w Jalalagod. If you like more heavy indica go w Purple T.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 15, 2022)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Thank you for posting. Get both if possible.
> The 1 Mother’s Milk i grew was spot-on exactly like Candy Hearts creamy fruit flavor. F*cking awesome. Happy head w relaxed functional body. Killer hybrid effects. So i got a MM HP Remix pack.
> i bet the MM HP Remix will be like a cherry milkshake. The MM HP may be like a vanilla milkshake.
> 
> ...


Mothers Milk is an amazing strain. The F2's are putting out some really nice plants.
This is the original cut that was used in crosses -it was a perfect candy conversation hearts pheno:


----------



## hillbill (Feb 17, 2022)

Related: 6 very young seedlings of Cherry Queen f2, all up in red Solos in sifted used mix.

4 Soulmates went to flower tent yesterday. Extremely wide leaves on all so far with center blade spreading over some on next two. They are all topped and very healthy looking. Short, stout and hopefully will branch a bit for LST+ training.

One confirmed female Babylon Buster of 4 plants at 9 days. And the one having narrowed leaves. Gettin bushy and training.

Related: 2 Space Monkey f2 x Sun Ra at 20 days are compact/strong with adequate branching for training. Mid hybreed appearing and darker green.

Related: 3 Sun Ra f2s at 45 days, 2 a little over average size and the other is a monster, all continue to spread well into flower. Some sweat and some mowed weeds and woody incense smells. Long stem trykes everywhere with the monster as coated as any I’ve seen. Buds vary some so far in shape.


----------



## JMcG (Feb 17, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Is the Space Monkey OD only?


I’ve ran the cut I have in both indoor set ups and outdoors in a greenhouse. It did really well outdoors and crushes it indoors. Done right it clocks in around 29% thc.


----------



## Hoss8455 (Feb 17, 2022)

Cherry Queen D16 from sprout. Super healthy so far hasn't stopped praying once.


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Feb 17, 2022)

Sprouting and being babied... Half a pack of:
-Silver Sunshine
-Magenta Hash Plant V2
-Snow Monkey
-Terpenado
-Babylon Buster
-Chem X Purple Unicorn X Wookie
-Dragon's Blood
- *Bad Dawg Freedbies:* Wedding Cake x Cake Fighter , Sunshine X BK Dragon

Super excited. Thanks Dragboat and GLG! Good folks over there.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 17, 2022)

What's Ms B's new IG? lost my old handle, want to at least keep an eye on LEs


----------



## CWF (Feb 17, 2022)

Sprouted 2 Silver Sunshine. One looks great, the other stalled just above soil and died. Plenty more seeds to start another, so I ain't too concerned - it happens rarely.


----------



## sdd420 (Feb 17, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> What's Ms B's new IG? lost my old handle, want to at least keep an eye on LEs


shine_thru_love


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Feb 17, 2022)

I guess I have been down the rabbit-hole of working within my own genetics for a bunch of years... that's a main part of the reason I finally ordered some Bodhi gear, to get new blood in my stuff. When the Bodhi beans came 5 out of 6 packs were very small seeds compared to what I am used to with my own. I have had small seeds in the past but these were across the board tiny. I had always associated that with Sativa... anyhow just an observation. My average seeds seem much larger then most of the Bodhi beans I just popped.


----------



## Freshbakd (Feb 17, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> What's Ms B's new IG? lost my old handle, want to at least keep an eye on LEs


I'm really wondering if that's still going to be a thing. No idea what kind if arrangements they have but it does seem as though she's moving away from the bodhi name. I'm sure hopeful as well


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Feb 17, 2022)

Back to say I was mistaken..3 out of 6 strains were "normal" sized seeds and 3 were quite small. The good news is they hit the towel last night and I woke to some gifts from the Bodhi fairies!


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 17, 2022)

HolySmokeMountainFolk said:


> I guess I have been down the rabbit-hole of working within my own genetics for a bunch of years... that's a main part of the reason I finally ordered some Bodhi gear, to get new blood in my stuff. When the Bodhi beans came 5 out of 6 packs were very small seeds compared to what I am used to with my own. I have had small seeds in the past but these were across the board tiny. I had always associated that with Sativa... anyhow just an observation. My average seeds seem much larger then most of the Bodhi beans I just popped.


Have you tried joining Breedbay that's where his hardcore disciples congregate lots of great info


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 17, 2022)

HolySmokeMountainFolk said:


> Back to say I was mistaken..3 out of 6 strains were "normal" sized seeds and 3 were quite small. The good news is they hit the towel last night and I woke to some gifts from the Bodhi fairies!


It isn't the size of the seed, it's how you use it.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 17, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> I'm really wondering if that's still going to be a thing. No idea what kind if arrangements they have but it does seem as though she's moving away from the bodhi name. I'm sure hopeful as well


bummer


----------



## hillbill (Feb 17, 2022)

A lot of plants make small seeds. Other plants make big seeds. I have found no difference in any way except size and that is from sprout to chop.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 17, 2022)

Listen to the first Mean Gene potcast episode, he talks about how Afghan varieties put out big seeds. Very genetics based.

I popped some of Coastal’s Swazi Burmese that were super small compared to what I’m used to. Only issue is they didn’t want to shed their shell and I lost one seedling getting the shells up.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 17, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Have you tried joining Breedbay that's where his hardcore disciples congregate lots of great info


I just joined there after I saw Bodhi posting again on his threads. Went to look through the pack lists that some people have collected…Jesus Fucking Christ I think I saw at least 3-4 ppl with 3 packs of 50+ strains.

It feels like they aren’t even growing these things. What a waste!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 17, 2022)

They're collectible souvenirs.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 17, 2022)

or expensive bird feed


----------



## YardG (Feb 18, 2022)

Well kept seeds could be stored for 15+ years, I'd like to think of it as genetic storehouses for the future.

15 years ago people were lamenting they hadn't bothered keeping the strains that had existed 15 years before. Now we lament losing some of the genetics that existed 15 years ago.


----------



## mr.moejoe (Feb 18, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> It feels like they aren’t even growing these things. What a waste!


I buy seeds to expand and conserve my pleasure derived from this plant. For me, it's a hobby that makes me feel good.

These purchases also help support a family that I admire, respect and are intended as full support of their *continued *labor we all love!

In my opinion, large collectors should be proud and not vilified. Just sayin.

I'm on the 2nd week of flowering these below:
DREAM AXIS (axis x ssdd)
CHEM1 x SSDD
ANCIENT OG F3 (aog f2 x aog f2)
*CONGO KASHMIR X GOLDSTAR F4
SOULMATE (pinesoul x wookie 15)
SPACE MONKEY (gorrila glue x wookie 15)
HOLLYWEED (hollywood pure kush x 88g13/hp)
BLACK TRIANGLE (tk x 88g13/hp)
REDEYE JEDI (skywalker OG x 88g13/hp)


----------



## MrGr33ngreen (Feb 18, 2022)

HolySmokeMountainFolk said:


> I guess I have been down the rabbit-hole of working within my own genetics for a bunch of years... that's a main part of the reason I finally ordered some Bodhi gear, to get new blood in my stuff. When the Bodhi beans came 5 out of 6 packs were very small seeds compared to what I am used to with my own. I have had small seeds in the past but these were across the board tiny. I had always associated that with Sativa... anyhow just an observation. My average seeds seem much larger then most of the Bodhi beans I just popped.


Partial or full pollination affects the seed size.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 18, 2022)

Not to sure that is even a “thing”.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 18, 2022)

Many plants with narrow leaves have small seeds that are solid color, ranging from dark brown to light gray.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 18, 2022)

mr.moejoe said:


> I buy seeds to expand and conserve my pleasure derived from this plant. For me, it's a hobby that makes me feel good.
> 
> These purchases also help support a family that I admire, respect and are intended as full support of their *continued *labor we all love!
> 
> In my opinion, large collectors should be proud and not vilified. Just sayin.


Fair enough. Supporting B is good karma.

When I see people collecting packs that were one-offs or no longer available and not popping them it just makes me wonder how many gems are being kept from people who actually want to grow the things. I get holding on to baseball cards and things like that…but these are seeds with a 10 year shelf life.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Feb 18, 2022)

mr.moejoe said:


> I buy seeds to expand and conserve my pleasure derived from this plant. For me, it's a hobby that makes me feel good.
> 
> These purchases also help support a family that I admire, respect and are intended as full support of their *continued *labor we all love!
> 
> ...


I think you have some good potential in these choices. I am mostly interested in the Axis Dream as I still have almost a full pack of those and haven't heard of anyone else running it yet. No female made it when I popped 3 or 4 the first attempt.


----------



## ApacheBone (Feb 18, 2022)

Pupelle said:


> Just saw the new Bodhi collab drop with Green Bodhi. There's a shitload of new crosses.
> 
> From @growcoolbeans IG:
> View attachment 5075726


Are these only available at coolbeans?


----------



## Cutkeeper (Feb 18, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Fair enough. Supporting B is good karma.
> 
> When I see people collecting packs that were one-offs or no longer available and not popping them it just makes me wonder how many gems are being kept from people who actually want to grow the things. I get holding on to baseball cards and things like that…but these are seeds with a 10 year shelf life.


I hope that cannabis seeds stay viable for more than 10 years! AKBB said in interview he thinks they could go past 30 years under the right conditions. It’s funny if you google it a Dutch website comes up saying they last up to a year out of the fridge. I’ve had seeds in the drawer for 7-8 years and they all popped


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 18, 2022)

mr.moejoe said:


> I buy seeds
> I'm on the 2nd week of flowering these below:
> 
> DREAM AXIS (axis x ssdd)


 Any chance or posting some photos? I have much enthusiasm for that dream axis.


----------



## YardG (Feb 18, 2022)

I popped a pack last year that I had bought 15 years prior (stored in a jar in various fridges over the years). I imagine there's always some risk of reduced viability so it probably does make sense not to push it too far, at least for rare or limited packs.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Feb 18, 2022)

mr.moejoe said:


> I buy seeds to expand and conserve my pleasure derived from this plant. For me, it's a hobby that makes me feel good.
> 
> These purchases also help support a family that I admire, respect and are intended as full support of their *continued *labor we all love!
> 
> ...


I am also curious how many of each you have going and your growing style?


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 18, 2022)

Cutkeeper said:


> I hope that cannabis seeds stay viable for more than 10 years! AKBB said in interview he thinks they could go past 30 years under the right conditions. It’s funny if you google it a Dutch website comes up saying they last up to a year out of the fridge. I’ve had seeds in the drawer for 7-8 years and they all popped


The Dutch sites have quite the collection of convenient misinformation about their seeds.

AKBB also uses Gibrellic Acid to pop his older seeds. He’s one of the few that has mastered cracking older genetics. In general though, 10 years in the fridge is the lifespan of seeds.


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Feb 18, 2022)

Super excited. Just ordered my first Bodhi packs: Cherry Trance 
Strawberry Headband
Babylon Buster 

Anyone having experience with these strains please speak up. Thanks.


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 18, 2022)

Here comes a little bit of bro-science for you guys, well, it's my own personal experience in making seeds so I'm just going by my own data. Again and again I've seen that if you selectively pollinate buds, you end up with bigger seeds than if you had just dumped pollen over the whole plant. Last year I had a VERY nice Bodhi Banana Spliff male, after drinking a bit too much port one night I said F it and dumped all the pollen I had got off him onto a female Seedsman White Widow. Now I have a lot of seeds from that chuck and yeah they're definitely on the smaller side.
That being said, I have also noticed that usually sativas make smaller seeds than indicas. Again, all of this is just personal observation.
Man I can't wait to run that Banana Spliff X White Widow later this year 

BR


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 18, 2022)

Livingblacksoil said:


> Super excited. Just ordered my first Bodhi packs: Cherry Trance
> Strawberry Headband
> Babylon Buster
> 
> Anyone having experience with these strains please speak up. Thanks.


Here's Babylon Buster (not my photos)


----------



## mr.moejoe (Feb 18, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Fair enough. Supporting B is good karma.
> 
> When I see people collecting packs that were one-offs or no longer available and not popping them it just makes me wonder how many gems are being kept from people who actually want to grow the things. I get holding on to baseball cards and things like that…but these are seeds with a 10 year shelf life.


Yeah I see you and sorry I didn't mean to call you out specificly by quoting. I saw similar comments when I posted my list way back and I just didnt want others to be discouraged from posting thier list(even if they are actually hoarding em lol). I think it's kinda good to know whats still 'out there'.


-
SSDD was my first plant and just assumed everything I put in the dirt would have the same magic. Had I know then how special those packs were I'd have bought a few more thats for sure. And I dont want to be late to the party when the next holy grail comes along.

I've cut myself off for now though. Just trying to get through some packs to see which work best for me and those that don't will definitely be donated. This place can be a bad influence though. And then along comes GLG with the promos that are JUST SO DAMNED HARD TO RESIST! And before you know it, BAM the list grows. 



crisnpropa said:


> Any chance or posting some photos? I have much enthusiasm for that dream axis.


Just watered, kind a crappy pic at week 2 but she's centered up front.





ThaDonDaDa said:


> I am also curious how many of each you have going and your growing style?


2 BT's and one of each of the others. I'm limited to a 2X4 tent for flowering(over the bathtub for easy draining) for a few more months. And using 1/2gal pots so I can fit more plants for quicker personal testing. I seem to get at least a couple ounces from each plant. Which makes for nice variety and a little stagering come chop time. 6-8 small plants tend to fit pretty good in there. It's fairly cramped right now though. I had 10 of 13 females this round and dont have room to keep any moms yet. So I'm just going to defoliate in a week and let em all ride.


I hate posting pics of my little embarrasing tent, especially compared to some other's spots growers talent I've seen here. But it's getting the job done for now


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 18, 2022)

mr.moejoe said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> I hate posting pics of my little embarrasing tent, especially compared to some other's spots growers talent I've seen here. But it's getting the job done for now



Nothing embarrassing about that at all and the bathtub is clutch and a great use of space like that


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 18, 2022)

mr.moejoe said:


> Yeah I see you and sorry I didn't mean to call you out specificly by quoting. I saw similar comments when I posted my list way back and I just didnt want others to be discouraged from posting thier list(even if they are actually hoarding em lol). I think it's kinda good to know whats still 'out there'.
> 
> 
> -
> ...


I've bought too many packs in the last couple years. I've had to much life stuff happening to get anything grown in nearly a year. Needless to say, the buying is now reserved for extra special to me stuff. Ixve also been gifting some I now know I may not ever get to. Got about 25 or so packs(half Bodhi?) I'm passing on in the very near future.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 18, 2022)

Well, got 4 out of 4 of my last Goji OG to pop. Wish I would have made some F2's before now but am hoping for a male and female to do it now. Wish me luck, I will share if all goes well! Also decided to F2 Black Triangle after the results I got from the half pack I popped. Black Triangle and Hollyweed are some of the most narcotic buds I have grown in recent years. Can't wait to see what Mothers Hashplant and Red Eye Jedi bring to the table, they are next along with a couple older Appy and Snow Lotus crosses. Maybe some Wookie in there just to round off the Bodhi papa's. The Cougar Milk clones i have in flower, getting chopped this weekend, are looking promising. They are growing much better than the seed plants. If I remember correctly Bodhi has said to run clones of seed plants to see their true potential and see if you have true females with no herm characteristics.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 18, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> I've bought too many packs in the last couple years. I've had to much life stuff happening to get anything grown in nearly a year. Needless to say, the buying is now reserved for extra special to me stuff. Ixve also been gifting some I now know I may not ever get to. Got about 25 or so packs(half Bodhi?) I'm passing on in the very near future.


Just sent a friend some Bodhi, Strayfox, and CSI humboldt. Love making someone's day like that.

Edit: but I wouldn't have been able to do that if I hadn't grabbed more than I need. Honestly, some of the coolest things I've gotten have been just that, gifts. And I appreciate those way more than anything I've ever bought. Greatest upgrade to the value of some beans is when you give them away with love. Cousin got married and bought a house? Send em some beans. Friend is following their dreams and moving out west? Send em some beans. Found out my longtime DnD friend has a project going because they confessed they burnt the ladies like an idiot? Send em some beans. At that point, I already bought the beans, so it only costs me postage to put a smile on someone's face. It's always a pleasure.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Feb 18, 2022)

Boosky said:


> Well, got 4 out of 4 of my last Goji OG to pop. Wish I would have made some F2's before now but am hoping for a male and female to do it now. Wish me luck, I will share if all goes well! Also decided to F2 Black Triangle after the results I got from the half pack I popped. Black Triangle and Hollyweed are some of the most narcotic buds I have grown in recent years. Can't wait to see what Mothers Hashplant and Red Eye Jedi bring to the table, they are next along with a couple older Appy and Snow Lotus crosses. Maybe some Wookie in there just to round off the Bodhi papa's. The Cougar Milk clones i have in flower, getting chopped this weekend, are looking promising. They are growing much better than the seed plants. If I remember correctly Bodhi has said to run clones of seed plants to see their true potential and see if you have true females with no herm characteristics.


Glad to hear Black Triangle is narcotic. I got a shitload of F3's gifted to me recently. Thinking about running one or 2 outdoor this year.


----------



## Learning1234 (Feb 18, 2022)

Black Triangle is great. A favorite smoke of mine for sure. Missed out on those packs, but got some BT crosses. I prefer the couch lock put you to sleep type smoke. Hoping these 88G13HP crosses stay at the banks until 4/20 or he drops something up my alley. I’ll definitely grab some packs then and get to running some Bodhi stuff next run. First day of 12/12 tomorrow, so 10-11 weeks I’ll get to popping.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 18, 2022)

Boosky said:


> Well, got 4 out of 4 of my last Goji OG to pop. Wish I would have made some F2's before now but am hoping for a male and female to do it now. Wish me luck, I will share if all goes well! Also decided to F2 Black Triangle after the results I got from the half pack I popped. Black Triangle and Hollyweed are some of the most narcotic buds I have grown in recent years.


Yes! Good luck indeed. I got a good female of Black Triangle. Delicious and heady. I had a male from 1st seed I popped. He apparently was magical. Everything I have crossed "(???) X Black Triangle" is turning out killer. Wish I could have f2'd mine. I may self it.
Sometimes the males are the magic in the pack. If you don't use them, you will never know. 



VAhomegrown said:


> Glad to hear Black Triangle is narcotic. I got a shitload of F3's gifted to me recently. Thinking about running one or 2 outdoor this year.


Definitely make some space for a handful of them.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 18, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> Here comes a little bit of bro-science for you guys, well, it's my own personal experience in making seeds so I'm just going by my own data. Again and again I've seen that if you selectively pollinate buds, you end up with bigger seeds than if you had just dumped pollen over the whole plant. Last year I had a VERY nice Bodhi Banana Spliff male, after drinking a bit too much port one night I said F it and dumped all the pollen I had got off him onto a female Seedsman White Widow. Now I have a lot of seeds from that chuck and yeah they're definitely on the smaller side.
> That being said, I have also noticed that usually sativas make smaller seeds than indicas. Again, all of this is just personal observation.
> Man I can't wait to run that Banana Spliff X White Widow later this year
> 
> BR











Cannabis Seed Facts VS Urban Legends - Khalifa Genetics


The goal of this guide will be to go over the main points growers should take into account while debunking the main cannabis seed myths.




khalifagenetics.com


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 19, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> Any chance or posting some photos? I have much enthusiasm for that dream axis.


I tested these.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 19, 2022)

HamNEggs said:


> I tested these. View attachment 5088301View attachment 5088302View attachment 5088303


How's the smoke? I have a pack from a past order, curious if it's Congo leaning, since I've been meaning to find a Sativa leaner


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 19, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> How's the smoke? I have a pack from a past order, curious if it's Congo leaning, since I've been meaning to find a Sativa leaner








Bodhi Axis x SSDD testers


Starting this grow off a little late but nonetheless getting started. Much thanks to the Bodhi family for giving me the opportunity to help out with their work in looking for treasures for us all. I will do my best using organic methods and led's for the lowest indoor footprint that I can. What...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 19, 2022)

HamNEggs said:


> I tested these. View attachment 5088301View attachment 5088302View attachment 5088303


you should do more your journals are very detailed and informative


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 19, 2022)

Boosky said:


> Well, got 4 out of 4 of my last Goji OG to pop. Wish I would have made some F2's before now but am hoping for a male and female to do it now. Wish me luck, I will share if all goes well! Also decided to F2 Black Triangle after the results I got from the half pack I popped. Black Triangle and Hollyweed are some of the most narcotic buds I have grown in recent years. Can't wait to see what Mothers Hashplant and Red Eye Jedi bring to the table, they are next along with a couple older Appy and Snow Lotus crosses. Maybe some Wookie in there just to round off the Bodhi papa's. The Cougar Milk clones i have in flower, getting chopped this weekend, are looking promising. They are growing much better than the seed plants. If I remember correctly Bodhi has said to run clones of seed plants to see their true potential and see if you have true females with no herm characteristics.


Lucky Dog (Skunk VA) dropped that Goji OG x Chem 91 Bx3. Not sure how many plants were hunted for the Goji OG but he says that female is one of his personal favorites. Hope someone tries that out.. Crickets and Cicadas took my whole wallet lol.


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 19, 2022)

I have had <90% germination rates of 15year old + seeds constantly. 1 minute tumble in a pill bottle lined with 220 grit sandpaper for seeds stored in a fridge works fine.... I would not be surprised if seeds could surpass 20 years stored in the same conditions.....


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 19, 2022)

GreenTools said:


> I have had <90% germination rates of 15year old + seeds constantly. 1 minute tumble in a pill bottle lined with 220 grit sandpaper for seeds stored in a fridge works fine.... I would not be surprised if seeds could surpass 20 years stored in the same conditions.....


do you mean >90%?


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 19, 2022)

GreenTools said:


> I have had <90% germination rates of 15year old + seeds constantly. 1 minute tumble in a pill bottle lined with 220 grit sandpaper for seeds stored in a fridge works fine.... I would not be surprised if seeds could surpass 20 years stored in the same conditions.....


I have to imagine they might last far, far longer than we know if conditions are right. Isn't there a group or something, keeping and storing genetics from all plant life in some facility for preservation of plants? I'm sure their goal is to be able to keep genetics far longer than 20 years. What storage method do you think they would recommend?


----------



## YardG (Feb 19, 2022)

Looks like they use deep freezers (Svaalsbard keeps seeds at -0.4 degrees F, which is about the same).


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 19, 2022)

YardG said:


> Looks like they use deep freezers (Svaalsbard keeps seeds at -0.4 degrees F, which is about the same).


That's nearly flickanippleoff cold. Maybe I should just look into something similar on a much smaller scale haha


----------



## Leetwain (Feb 19, 2022)

Livingblacksoil said:


> Super excited. Just ordered my first Bodhi packs: Cherry Trance
> Strawberry Headband
> Babylon Buster
> 
> Anyone having experience with these strains please speak up. Thanks.


Grew Cherry trance and absolutely loved it. BB is wildly strong.


----------



## Freshbakd (Feb 19, 2022)

YardG said:


> Looks like they use deep freezers (Svaalsbard keeps seeds at -0.4 degrees F, which is about the same).


Keep in mind those are flash frozen so the moisture doesn't expand and burst the seeds. I'm sure there's a decent humidity control in these types of facilities as well. Be careful freezing beans. It's doable but you could mess them up easily as well. Imo and take that as just that an opinion. Would be fridge with desicant packs preferably sealed containers. Freezing like with those facilities is for long long term storage like the end of the world type scenario.


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 19, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> Keep in mind those are flash frozen so the moisture doesn't expand and burst the seeds. I'm sure there's a decent humidity control in these types of facilities as well. Be careful freezing beans. It's doable but you could mess them up easily as well. Imo and take that as just that an opinion. Would be fridge with desicant packs preferably sealed containers. Freezing like with those facilities is for long long term storage like the end of the world type scenario.


Can you tell us more about their flash frozen procedure?


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 19, 2022)

I keep mine in one of these (about to order the larger one!) along with boveda 32% packs. It’s in two large ziplocks with desiccant packs in each layer of ziplocks. Kept in the bottom drawer of my fridge.

I take it out and let it sit for at least 20-24 hours before opening it. So far so good but I have no way of knowing if I’m doing this right and only time will tell lol. There is never any moisture present inside the box from what I’ve seen.

Just figure since I only use 1-3 packs at a time, and am constantly replacing things with new gear, freezing would do more harm that good?

edit: I also have a little lock on it because why not


----------



## Freshbakd (Feb 19, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> Can you tell us more about their flash frozen procedure?


I'm unsure of the method used. Could be a few different options like dipped in liquid nitrogen or just put into extremely an cold environment minus like 20 or 30 Fahrenheit.


----------



## OrganicInMo (Feb 19, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> The Dutch sites have quite the collection of convenient misinformation about their seeds.
> 
> AKBB also uses Gibrellic Acid to pop his older seeds. He’s one of the few that has mastered cracking older genetics. In general though, 10 years in the fridge is the lifespan of seeds.


I used this method with some old Subcool Space Bomb and Scarlet Queen seeds I have. They popped, grew a couple inches, then just stunted out. I have 4 Space Bomb left, so I'm go to try it again soon with some coconut water to see if the addition of cytokinin hormone helps any.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 19, 2022)

OrganicInMo said:


> I used this method with some old Subcool Space Bomb and Scarlet Queen seeds I have. They popped, grew a couple inches, then just stunted out. I have 4 Space Bomb left, so I'm go to try it again soon with some coconut water to see if the addition of cytokinin hormone helps any.


That would be pretty cool to get some F2s of that made. Wasn’t Sub’s favorite male a Space Bomb he nicknamed “The Dude”?

Wishing you the best in that endeavor.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 19, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> That would be pretty cool to get some F2s of that made. Wasn’t Sub’s favorite male a Space Bomb he nicknamed “The Dude”?
> 
> Wishing you the best in that endeavor.


iirc "Space Dude" was his Space Queen breeding stud, but:
- I could be wrong on that
- and that could also not be what you're talking about


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 19, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> iirc "Space Dude" was his Space Queen breeding stud, but:
> - I could be wrong on that
> - and that could also not be what you're talking about


Yeah I think you are right actually. Sounds more like what I remember.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 19, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> *Lucky Dog (Skunk VA) dropped that Goji OG x Chem 91 Bx3. Not sure how many plants were hunted for the Goji OG but he says that female is one of his personal favorites.* Hope someone tries that out.. Crickets and Cicadas took my whole wallet lol.


He used the Pinesoul cut for that cross


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 19, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Yeah I think you are right actually. Sounds more like what I remember.


Space Bomb was a f2 Space Queen to my knowledge.
Very late he did some stuff with Goji OG that sound interesting.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 19, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Space Bomb was a f2 Space Queen to my knowledge.
> Very late he did some stuff with Goji OG that sound interesting.


I have a 5pk of Lemon Thai x Goji OG called Asian Persuasion. Not sure if actually by subcool but labeled as TGA. Never heard anything about it either.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 19, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> I have a 5pk of Lemon Thai x Goji OG? Something like that. Not sure if actually by subcool but labeled as TGA


That's Asian Persuasion...Sub/TGA.
I've got some Bloodberries (Bloodwreck x Goji OG) also Sub/TGA I'll dig into someday.


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 19, 2022)

For curious minds; it's the baba kush: bubba x Sunshine daydream.


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 19, 2022)

ssdd

Its my last plant from the pack


----------



## bpk419 (Feb 20, 2022)

Strawberry Headband nug shot @ day 55ish


----------



## Cutkeeper (Feb 20, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> For curious minds; it's the baba kush: bubba x Sunshine daydream.


Nice shots. I have some of these, how does it smell/taste? Anything interesting?


----------



## Norml56 (Feb 20, 2022)

Purple leopard at 64 days


----------



## Leetwain (Feb 21, 2022)

Any word on the next drop?


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 21, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> I'm really wondering if that's still going to be a thing. No idea what kind if arrangements they have but it does seem as though she's moving away from the bodhi name. I'm sure hopeful as well


I did ask on Etsy if there were gonna be more LE drops didn't get back to me


----------



## VAhomegrown (Feb 21, 2022)

Leetwain said:


> Any word on the next drop?


Hopefully not til 4/20 lol


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 21, 2022)

Leetwain said:


> Any word on the next drop?


a birdie told me probably within 2-5 weeks


----------



## raggyb (Feb 21, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> The Dutch sites have quite the collection of convenient misinformation about their seeds.
> 
> AKBB also uses Gibrellic Acid to pop his older seeds. He’s one of the few that has mastered cracking older genetics. In general though, 10 years in the fridge is the lifespan of seeds.


ten years then till I buy another seed, and by then I'll have the old school...


----------



## raggyb (Feb 21, 2022)

had 2 soulmate clones survive so slapped one into the flower space. only had one small diy Sip contraption left to use. Have to watch it's aggressive roots don't plug up the watering hole like before.


----------



## ncali (Feb 21, 2022)

These dla5 are something else. Cut grown by a buddy













Crazy coating on the mouth, unique taste. Not getting "acrid" smells like bodhi described, but dank, anise, old hashy smells.

I've got many f2 beans and a few cuts to rerun


----------



## Freshbakd (Feb 21, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> a birdie told me probably within 2-5 weeks


Glad to hear it's still a thing. I could use another shirt or hoodie.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Feb 21, 2022)

One promo ends and another begins:


----------



## OrganicInMo (Feb 21, 2022)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> One promo ends and another begins:
> View attachment 5089817


My timing is impeccable. I stocked up on Bodhi strains in between 2 sales.


----------



## Lester moor (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## SimpleBox (Feb 21, 2022)

Is OMG male still being used?
Also anyone know why ‘Womo’ (Mothers milk x Wookie) wasn’t released for sale and only freebie?
Im assuming Bodhi didn’t feel comfortable selling it for some reason.
Hopefully he’s still working with mothers milk cause there ain’t much to pick from.
And shoutout to Bodhi and @Bad Dawg for a strong freebie selection currently stocked.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 21, 2022)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> One promo ends and another begins:
> View attachment 5089817


I've got to sit this one out. I said that last bogo, and still ended up buying a pack. Happy shopping y'all!


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 22, 2022)

And just like that no more Space Monkey at GLG typical


----------



## hillbill (Feb 22, 2022)

I like my Monkey as much as anyone but GLG usually has the best Bodhi selection and freebies anywhere. Respect the BOGO.

Note: I do feel some guilt as I might be somewhat responsible for Space Monkey having run out because of my unmitigated praise for that strain on this thread.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 22, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I like my Monkey as much as anyone but GLG usually has the best Bodhi selection and freebies anywhere. Respect the BOGO.
> 
> Note: I do feel some guilt as I might be somewhat responsible for Space Monkey having run out because of my unmitigated praise for that strain on this thread.


Don't blame yourself there. I've been hearing you the whole time and still never bought a pack.


----------



## YardG (Feb 22, 2022)

SimpleBox said:


> Is OMG male still being used?


According to Nube's list of Bodhi's no-longer-with-us dad's, OMG is gone. It is one of the dads where there's a note that there are still OMG-fathered strains yet to be released (so don't F2 for resale).

Seeing this isn't the first time I've referenced said list, here's the list (credit to Nube originally posted on OG in July of 2021):

====

Yep, as of right now (July 2021) anything from bodhi seeds with the following dads is long gone and cannot be remade with both of its original parents:

Snow Lotus
Appalachia
Good Medicine
Instant Karma (IK)
Old Mother Ghani (OMG, though many of these are still being released, so please don’t F2 and resell)
Goji
Apollo 11 (Genius pheno, aka A11G)
Temple
Deep Chunk
Talk of Kabul (TOK)
Sunshine Daydream (SSDD, though many of these are still being released, so please don’t F2 and resell)
Strawberry Milk (SM, though many of these are still being released, so please don’t F2 and resell
Thai
Afgoo
Uzbekistani Hashplant
Yo Mama

===


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 22, 2022)

There is a snow monkey as freebie but i know nothing about the flowering time high etc. Don't want to buy something with 80 days flowering time. I'll just wait, space monkey has been around a while. I doubt he will phase it out


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 22, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> There is a snow monkey as freebie but i know nothing about the flowering time high etc. Don't want to buy something with 80 days flowering time. I'll just wait, space monkey has been around a while. I doubt he will phase it out


plenty of gg4 crosses out there, same with forum cut etc
imho you'd have to really like the dad or the progeny to justify it
$0.02


----------



## VAhomegrown (Feb 22, 2022)

YardG said:


> According to Nube's list of Bodhi's no-longer-with-us dad's, OMG is gone. It is one of the dad's where there's a note that there are still OMG-fathered strains yet to be released (so don't F2 for resale).
> 
> Seeing this isn't the first time I've referenced said list, here's the list (credit to Nube originally posted on OG in July of 2021):
> 
> ...


So what does that leave? Wookie and 88G13HP?


----------



## YardG (Feb 22, 2022)

Purple Unicorn.

It doesn't come up often, but Gold Star isn't on that list, and it was the dad for one of the LE drops.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 22, 2022)

YardG said:


> Purple Unicorn.
> 
> It doesn't come up often, but Gold Star isn't on that list, and it was the dad for one of the LE drops.


I picked up a pack from that LE, and have a few Goldstar x Snow Lotus freebies leftover.
I don't want to grow out the LE just to smoke it, I want to use it however I can. 4 beans of Jungle Spice(gifted to me by a very generous human) and a pack of Axis...not sure what to do but I feel like a big stupid OP of African crosses with all of them.
Opinions on that?

Edit: the Goldstar x Snow Lotus wouldn't get an invite on the OP though, only the 50% Afircan lines.


----------



## YardG (Feb 22, 2022)

I mean, I'm all in favor of huge love fests, sounds awesome.

If it were me I think I would start with crossing Jungle Spice and Axis, and then my imagination goes off in all sorts of directions that probably aren't worth putting on paper. Whatever you do with that lineup would no doubt turn up gems.


----------



## poonoodle (Feb 22, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> So what does that leave? Wookie and 88G13HP?


B has also been posting up pics of his Artifact1 male which looks real nice. Also side note, I heard through the grapevine that there is DLA5v2 coming.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 22, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> plenty of gg4 crosses out there, same with forum cut etc
> imho you'd have to really like the dad or the progeny to justify it
> $0.02


There is a cut by copa of his GG4 and SSDD that ight be fire


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 22, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> So what does that leave? Wookie and 88G13HP?


Purple Unicorn f3
Kashmir (supernatural selections)
Goldstar f4 (LE)
Artifact 1???


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 22, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> There was time bandit that was GG4xSSDD id like to get hold of that


Copa worked that line and just released an f6 dubbed "GSD"
I have the original so can't justify grabbing it...but you could!



0potato0 said:


> There is a cut by copa of his GG4 and SSDD that ight be fire


yeah double the price of his normal packs too
probably fun times


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 22, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> Copa worked that line and just released an f6 dubbed "GSD"
> I have the original so can't justify grabbing it...but you could!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i will get it if it has different freebie and on sale


----------



## YardG (Feb 22, 2022)

FWIW I had a Snow Monkey outdoors this past summer, rad looking plant, loved that one (and it was a really bad summer weather wise). Unfortunately I messed up harvest and jumbled various plants together so I can't really give a smoke report.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 22, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> Copa worked that line and just released an f6 dubbed "GSD"
> I have the original so can't justify grabbing it...but you could!
> 
> 
> ...


Double the price because doing the selection to make stable what's good and weed out what's bad means $100 is probably reasonable, and agree...probably fun times.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 22, 2022)

Yeah but the freebie sounds like outdoor only reg and im at 60° North


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 22, 2022)

YardG said:


> Unfortunately I messed up harvest and jumbled various plants together so I can't really give a smoke report.


I did this too many times. Thought I would remember which stuff I hung to dry where. 
I didn't. So, I got these plastic strips with a slit cut at one end. Just label it, loop around stem, and stab end thru the slice. Now I know who is who and my only mysteries are the mixed seeds on the floor.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 22, 2022)

Its a second Bodhi BOGO sale on GLG this year and its only February


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 22, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Its a second Bodhi BOGO sale on GLG this year and its only February


Clearing inventory for a 4/20 drop/restock maybe?


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 22, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Clearing inventory for a 4/20 drop/restock maybe?


my thoughts ^


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 22, 2022)

SimpleBox said:


> Is OMG male still being used?
> Also anyone know why ‘Womo’ (Mothers milk x Wookie) wasn’t released for sale and only freebie?
> Im assuming Bodhi didn’t feel comfortable selling it for some reason.
> Hopefully he’s still working with mothers milk cause there ain’t much to pick from.
> And shoutout to Bodhi and @Bad Dawg for a strong freebie selection currently stocked.


Possibly he didn't get many test reports for this one or it got mixed reviews from testers. Or else maybe he didn't have enough to stock as a regular sale pack. Or maybe the seeds are aging and he didn't want to sell them just in case there's poor germination rates. Or maybe Bodhi's just a good person and likes to occasionally give things as freebies he thinks are really special. All of these seem equally likely to me.


----------



## keiserrott (Feb 22, 2022)

Anyone know of valid discount codes on bodhi gear at GLG?


----------



## keiserrott (Feb 22, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Double the price because doing the selection to make stable what's good and weed out what's bad means $100 is probably reasonable, and agree...probably fun times.


My thoughts exactly, so I pulled the trigger and ordered it.


----------



## keiserrott (Feb 22, 2022)

CrunchBerries said:


> Update from day 38-39f.
> Family portrait of Sunshine Queen on left and Orange Wookie x88g13 on right in 15 gal SIPs.
> View attachment 5050474
> Sunshine Queen View attachment 5050477
> ...


Any update on the orange wookie x 88g13?
I have a pack just popping their heads up to see the world.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 22, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Double the price because doing the selection to make stable what's good and weed out what's bad means $100 is probably reasonable, and agree...probably fun times.


Oh no doubt. I was just surprised I guess, but then it must be special. Wish I had the extra dough for it honestly, maybe it'll bite me in the ass later or whatever but always good stuff coming out...gotta remind myself I don't have to grab every single thing I want [sigh].


----------



## keiserrott (Feb 22, 2022)

Your self control is better than mine


----------



## Hoss8455 (Feb 22, 2022)

Cherry Queen D21 from sprout. She's not a heavy drinker and has a really great structure so far. Been really happy and not showing any purpling on the stems.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 22, 2022)

keiserrott said:


> Your self control is better than mine


oh ho ho ho, it may be today, but tomorrow, who knows?


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 22, 2022)

Been a minute since I've posted
Metal Haze

Granola Funk v2 (need to clean her up a little I think)

Soul Mate


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 22, 2022)

Tiflis said:


> Been a minute since I've posted
> Metal Haze
> View attachment 5090414


Keep us posted on the MH please. Interested to see it’s stretch and structure.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 22, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Keep us posted on the MH please. Interested to see it’s stretch and structure.


Sure thing, I'll take some pics to show the structure. Topped once before transplanting


----------



## keiserrott (Feb 22, 2022)

Tiflis said:


> Been a minute since I've posted
> Metal Haze
> View attachment 5090414
> Granola Funk v2 (need to clean her up a little I think)
> ...


I have a pack of MH in solos just peeking. Very interested in what you find.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 22, 2022)

Some Kodama Shots Day 40






This is the full top cola of the second close-up shot. My personal favorite in regard to structure. It's a beast compared to its sisters.


----------



## chancesmokez420 (Feb 22, 2022)

Saw glg had the bogo today caved and scooped a pack of old soul and strawberry temple as my freebie stoked to give them a try


----------



## Hoss8455 (Feb 22, 2022)

chancesmokez420 said:


> Saw glg had the bogo today caved and scooped a pack of old soul and strawberry temple as my freebie stoked to give them a try


Had old soul in my cart but culled it for lemon wookie v2. I mostly bought for the purple pak chitral freebie.


----------



## chancesmokez420 (Feb 22, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> Had old soul in my cart but culled it for lemon wookie v2. I mostly bought for the purple pak chitral freebie.


was eyeing that lemon wookie v2 it sounds really nice that and master of muppets but i will just have to wait till 4/20


----------



## hillbill (Feb 23, 2022)

Any of the Lemon G crosses I have done are very interesting and very lemon
LemonWookie v2, Lemon Hashplant v2 and Lemon Lotus


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Feb 23, 2022)

chancesmokez420 said:


> was eyeing that lemon wookie v2 it sounds really nice that and master of muppets but i will just have to wait till 4/20


I don't hear much about Master of Muppets but I popped a handful and got one female that I have ran a few times. Good potency. On the earthy fuely funk side of things. Reminiscent of an O.G. I think you will get a nice one out of that Lemon Wookie though! Seems like most Bodhi packs will give something worth keeping. Keep us updated.


----------



## Hoss8455 (Feb 23, 2022)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> I don't hear much about Master of Muppets but I popped a handful and got one female that I have ran a few times. Good potency. On the earthy fuely funk side of things. Reminiscent of an O.G. I think you will get a nice one out of that Lemon Wookie though! Seems like most Bodhi packs will give something worth keeping. Keep us updated.


Yessir! Haven't ran anything lemon yet. Or a wookie cross!


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 23, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Interested to see it’s stretch and structure.


Took couple of pics for ya


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 23, 2022)

probably not the right thread but any reason I should avoid silica gels? looking to save space and rice is bulky
(I have heard silica gels are _too effective_)


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 23, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> probably not the right thread but any reason I should avoid silica gels? looking to save space and rice is bulky
> (I have heard silica gels are _too effective_)


It has been advised to use orange silica beads, not blue.. due to boron being in the blue ones that may be harmful to the seeds.


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 23, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> It has been advised to use orange silica beads, not blue.. due to boron being in the blue ones that may be harmful to the seeds.


"Dry & Dry" [1.2 LBS] Premium Orange Indicating Silica Gel Desiccant Beads(Industry Standard 2-4 mm) - Rechargeable Silica Gel Beads(1.2 LBS) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MQYGRVV/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_NVQM6CA9TTJ2PYPWWFVG

This?

I’m about to take my vault out of the fridge as another GLG order is on the way, I’m wondering if I should reevaluate my dry prep.

I have Bovida 32% humidity packs in the drybox with the seeds, then silica packs in the two layers of ziplock bags the drybox sits in.

How dry is too dry I wonder? I’ve also considered vacuum sealing the drybox inside food saver bags but does a oxygen free environment = dead seeds?

I’ve never thought much about it until amassing the amount of gear I have over the past year. Used to just have a few packs in my desk drawer lol


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 23, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> "Dry & Dry" [1.2 LBS] Premium Orange Indicating Silica Gel Desiccant Beads(Industry Standard 2-4 mm) - Rechargeable Silica Gel Beads(1.2 LBS) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MQYGRVV/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_NVQM6CA9TTJ2PYPWWFVG
> 
> This?
> 
> ...


It's a topic that can make you drive yourself mad lol. I'm no pro.. just have dived as deep as I could on the forums. I like hearing from AK Bean Brains about his freezer beans. He claims 100% germination on 20-30 year old seeds after putting a wadded up paper towel in those airtight film canisters (into a commercial deep freezer he can almost stand in.) I think the type of freezer matters. Deep freezer is better than the ones that have coils to melt ice periodically. If you have the self de icer freezers.. just make sure the box isn't close to any of the walls w/ the coils. Even then, I think temperature fluctuations of around 10 degrees fahrenheit is common which isn't ideal.
I remember someone fried their whole stash because they had it pressed up against the wall of the freezer.
Many will tell you just keep it in a fridge you don't open much. Bodhi vac seals and puts em into a seed fridge.
Anything you plan to use in the next ten years, keep it in a fridge unless it's already frozen.
Your method sounds great to me.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 23, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> probably not the right thread but any reason I should avoid silica gels? looking to save space and rice is bulky
> (I have heard silica gels are _too effective_)


I have silica beads in all of my seed packs as well as the bag holding it. Not sure if it’s too effective yet. Mine change color when they absorb moisture and they haven’t changed color as of today.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 23, 2022)

Just dropped my LE pack of Honey Mandarin x Wookie in a cup of water.

Hoping to find an orange smelling male or female to cross with my pack of AKBB Schrom x Romulan for an Orange Fanta flavor profile.


----------



## grohio (Feb 23, 2022)

Tiflis said:


> Been a minute since I've posted
> Metal Haze
> View attachment 5090414
> Granola Funk v2 (need to clean her up a little I think)
> ...


My 2 metal haze females are much more thin leaved and sativa in structures. I had 3 more broad leafed squat ones like yours and they all ended up being male. 
These are at 5 weeks


----------



## Cutkeeper (Feb 23, 2022)

Flipped dank Zappa, guava hashplant, snuggle funk, and cross with a mothers milk male today


----------



## Hoss8455 (Feb 23, 2022)

Cutkeeper said:


> Flipped dank Zappa, guava hashplant, snuggle funk, and cross with a mothers milk male today


Snuggle funk and mothers Milk = Mcpoyle Milk


----------



## Cutkeeper (Feb 23, 2022)

Lol it’s always sunny in the tent. Should have phrased that differently, not OP with mothers milk, just a cross of heavenly hashplant/mothers milk I made earlier. Testing all of them before they meet dirty mike and the boys


----------



## Freshbakd (Feb 23, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> probably not the right thread but any reason I should avoid silica gels? looking to save space and rice is bulky
> (I have heard silica gels are _too effective_)


Can't say they have ever dried my beans out. Have been told to not let them touch the beans directly (shouldn't be problem).


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 23, 2022)

grohio said:


> My 2 metal haze females are much more thin leaved and sativa in structures. I had 3 more broad leafed squat ones like yours and they all ended up being male. View attachment 5090987View attachment 5090988View attachment 5090989
> These are at 5 weeks


Wow those things look like they are gonna take a while to finish from the bud structure. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hoss8455 (Feb 23, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Any of the Lemon G crosses I have done are very interesting and very lemon
> LemonWookie v2, Lemon Hashplant v2 and Lemon Lotus


What's the lineage of Lemon G?


----------



## grohio (Feb 23, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> What's the lineage of Lemon G?


Lemon g is a clone from Ohio. Unknown lineage.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 23, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> What's the lineage of Lemon G?


seedfinder says colombian>>> indica/sativa hybrid


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 23, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> What's the lineage of Lemon G?


Athens, Ohio landrace Strain.


----------



## Leetwain (Feb 23, 2022)

lemon lotus slows down time....excellent daytime strain


----------



## keiserrott (Feb 23, 2022)

Tiflis said:


> Took couple of pics for ya
> View attachment 5090814View attachment 5090815


Thanks for the updated photos. A few if us are watching closely. Anything on stem rub?


----------



## OtisCampbell (Feb 23, 2022)

Soaked 3 Pagoda seeds and all three sprouted tails and went into soil…


----------



## keiserrott (Feb 23, 2022)

grohio said:


> My 2 metal haze females are much more thin leaved and sativa in structures. I had 3 more broad leafed squat ones like yours and they all ended up being male. View attachment 50909870View attachment 5090988View attachment 5090989
> These are at 5 weeks


I'm seeing some variation between leaf width already.


----------



## Indie (Feb 23, 2022)

Snow Monkey #2
at 9 weeks


----------



## OtisCampbell (Feb 23, 2022)

That's some serious shibari action going on - floppy stems?



Indie said:


> Snow Monkey #2
> at 9 weeks
> View attachment 5091152


----------



## Indie (Feb 24, 2022)

OtisCampbell said:


> That's some serious shibari action going on - floppy stems?


Not really floppy stems on this one, just a precaution that I generally take with most.
The stems are pretty stout, but this is a large producer, and I hate to see them fall over, or break.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 24, 2022)

keiserrott said:


> Anything on stem rub?


Nothing pronounced just yet, maybe a little zest.


----------



## jackgonza (Feb 25, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> Black Lotus- my only female from popping a couple...very compact plant with grape smellView attachment 5086039


Similar to the one I had, squatty body with a deep grape berry smell


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 26, 2022)

jackgonza said:


> Similar to the one I had, squatty body with a deep grape berry smell


Chopped this one yesterday and the clone has been vegging and getting ready in case I run it again. Probably will. Easy plant that handled my test run in a little pot great! I'll post a smoke report too.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Feb 26, 2022)

Was in a garden the other day and they were running Bodhis magic carpet , defintley going to get into my pack. Grew kind of like an og but without floppy branching had sturdy branches and the flowers were super dense. Smell was pine and classic OG smell super dank. Can’t wait to sample some and grow it myself. Had to say something lol


----------



## MannyPacs (Feb 26, 2022)

Blue dream x a11g


----------



## Indie (Feb 26, 2022)

Snow Monkey at 10 weeks


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Feb 26, 2022)

My first Bodhi packs came in the mail today. Cherry Trance, Babylon Buster, and Strawberry Headband. @JBCSeeds threw in a pack of 4 Relic Seeds Wikki Sour, good looking out and that was fast. 4 days from order completion and a happy surprise. I think Ima pop 5 Cherry Trance.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 26, 2022)

Livingblacksoil said:


> My first Bodhi packs came in the mail today. Cherry Trance, Babylon Buster, and Strawberry Headband. @JBCSeeds threw in a pack of 4 Relic Seeds Wikki Sour, good looking out and that was fast. 4 days from order completion and a happy surprise. I think Ima pop 5 Cherry Trance.  View attachment 5092921


Yeah. That Wookie! Sometimes the males are the keepers...


----------



## Hoss8455 (Feb 27, 2022)

You guys are posting some good looking ladies today! Here's Cherry Queen on D26, a few days after 2nd topping.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 27, 2022)

Granola Funk Remix


----------



## Psyphish (Feb 27, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Blue dream x a11g
> 
> View attachment 5092754View attachment 5092755


DAAAAMN! Amazing looking plant. I love A11.


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 27, 2022)

@MannyPacs that is awesome, nicely done

First go or old treasure?


----------



## MannyPacs (Feb 27, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> @MannyPacs that is awesome, nicely done
> 
> First go or old treasure?


Thank you. This is the third time I've had the pleasure to run her. My plan is to reverse her within the next month or two and use the pollen to make s1s and also cross her with her sister cut for preservation.


----------



## GreenTools (Feb 27, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Blue dream x a11g
> 
> View attachment 5092754View attachment 5092755


Def looks like a11g.....


----------



## Craigson (Feb 28, 2022)

Hey folks


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 28, 2022)

Craigson said:


> Hey folks
> View attachment 5093622


Ooooh I didn't know the Goldstar x Snow Lotus got f2'd. I have some f1's left, but I don't think I have any plans to f2 them. Too much other stuff I'd like to do first.


----------



## MannyPacs (Feb 28, 2022)

Craigson said:


> Hey folks
> View attachment 5093622


Nice stash. How did you like the rku? It was one of my first bodhi buys and I think I still have half a pack because I was kind of underwhelmed. It was good smoke but maybe it was a case of a strain not being able to live up to the name or perhaps it's a strain that you gotta get a pack or two in to get to the good stuff.

Did anyone ever get anything nasty out of the rku?



mawasmada said:


> Ooooh I didn't know the Goldstar x Snow Lotus got f2'd. I have some f1's left, but I don't think I have any plans to f2 them. Too much other stuff I'd like to do first.


I would love to get a crack at that gold star without the SL


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 28, 2022)

Rainbow Serpent or Dragon's Milk?


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Feb 28, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> Rainbow Serpent or Dragon's Milk?


Dragon's Milk will give Dragon Soul a more potent OG side, but the Rainbow Serpent will give Dragon Soul the extra "umph" she really needs (more terps, more appeal and yield).


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 28, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> Dragon's Milk will give Dragon Soul a more potent OG side, but the Rainbow Serpent will give Dragon Soul the extra "umph" she really needs (more terps, more appeal and yield).


I gifted a pack of Cosmic Serpent to someone, so was thinking maybe grab this to replace it, but I've been waiting to run Pinesoul, so not sure if I can justify it. We'll see.
Really wish Dragonsoul was mated to Kashmir or SSDD though, SSDD is probably out but maybe Kashmir someday...


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Feb 28, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Blue dream x a11g
> 
> View attachment 5092754View attachment 5092755


Holy shit that looks AMAZING, super Blue Dream leaning with that A11g bud structure. What’s the smell like? And Was this a Bodhi release or Bad Dawg freebie?


----------



## MannyPacs (Feb 28, 2022)

CherryLimeRicky43 said:


> Holy shit that looks AMAZING, super Blue Dream leaning with that A11g bud structure. What’s the smell like? And Was this a Bodhi release or Bad Dawg freebie?


The smell is blue dream with a little added haze. Sweet but not too sweet floral/perfume . She is done at 9 and done done at 10 weeks. It's what Ive been grabbing for my first smoke of the day. It doesn't have any body load and the high is almost exclusively in the head. Its bodhi. Bought 2 seeds from a charity auction during the paradise fires. He was cool enough to drop on the IG post and explain how he was testing some a11g crosses but stopped working with them when BG said he was going to do further work or releases whatever. A damn shame for sure. I'm more of an indica guy myself but recognize there's a something damn special in this cross


----------



## luhjuhjuh (Mar 1, 2022)

Granola Funk hunt @ day 40 minus the first picture which is day 33 but the best node spacing out of the 8 females (out of a 13 pack). They’re fed jacks 321 at 2.1ec 5.9pH with 10-15% drybacks but I’m hand watering with a Growlink media sensor until I hook up auto fertigation (probably next run) so I’m not actually steering, just trying to keep within margins of media moisture and EC. Having issues with increasing humidity even with a dehumidifier, also in a cold basement in the northeast so keeping a good VPD is hard which you can see with the leaf serrations pointing up. Probably a little too much on N with some of the phenos that are a little slower but the good looking ones are taking it well. I have one Twin Flame pheno I kept that frosted up but I’m not super in love with smell wise, buds were also kinda leafy (there was a pheno I wish didn’t die when I was cloning that smokes great) and two phenos of Lemon G x 87’ Limepop from the seed source freebees. Happy growing y’all!


----------



## VAhomegrown (Mar 2, 2022)

Nice! I picked up a bag of Granola Funk from a weed delivery place last week. It def had an interesting funky granola-ish flavor to it.


----------



## Psyphish (Mar 2, 2022)

My Granola Funk keeper was bright purple, insanely frosty, intense sweet soda pop smell, one of the fastest flowering plants I've grown, great high... But lost the plant to cops lol. Still have some seeds left, but the other phenos I've had weren't that great.


----------



## chancesmokez420 (Mar 2, 2022)

Seeds have landed so stoked going to be popping them in the next few days


----------



## SNEAKYp (Mar 2, 2022)

Kodama D48 F


----------



## Hoss8455 (Mar 3, 2022)

Cherry Queen day 30! Dream 2 grow. She/He's in a 7gal now. Playing with ideas for sexing.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Mar 3, 2022)

Psyphish said:


> My Granola Funk keeper was bright purple, insanely frosty, intense sweet soda pop smell, one of the fastest flowering plants I've grown, great high... But lost the plant to cops lol. Still have some seeds left, but the other phenos I've had weren't that great.


Lost the plant to cops. That sucks!
I got a bit of “back in time” revenge for you. When i was 16 or 17 i drank too much Budweiser then some Southern Comfort. I projectile barfed it out allover the inside of the back of a cop car i was handcuffed in.
“Arrest me? Well then haaaauuurrrppphh!”
Sweet sweet justice back in 1984!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 3, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Was in a garden the other day and they were running Bodhis magic carpet , defintley going to get into my pack. Grew kind of like an og but without floppy branching had sturdy branches and the flowers were super dense. Smell was pine and classic OG smell super dank. Can’t wait to sample some and grow it myself. Had to say something lol


Knew I should have picked that one up. Went back and forth between that and Peach Hashplant, went with the Peach. Pine and OG are right up my alley. Haven't run the Peach yet so hopefully I made a good choice anyway.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 3, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Nice stash. How did you like the rku? It was one of my first bodhi buys and I think I still have half a pack because I was kind of underwhelmed. It was good smoke but maybe it was a case of a strain not being able to live up to the name or perhaps it's a strain that you gotta get a pack or two in to get to the good stuff.
> 
> Did anyone ever get anything nasty out of the rku?
> 
> ...


I had two phenos so far of RKU, a green one and a purple one and three discarded males. Both were underwhelming to me as well. The green one was more potent out of the two but still not even close to the potency of other Bodhi strains I've grown.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 4, 2022)

Any solid 7-8 week indica leaning plants that don't stretch in the current line up?


----------



## originalphenohunters (Mar 4, 2022)

The Pine Soul cut is fire.


----------



## crisnpropa (Mar 4, 2022)

Cutkeeper said:


> Nice shots. I have some of these, how does it smell/taste? Anything interesting?


Mine doesn't have much smell.
Thought i detected some mayonaisse around harvest time. It's been dried and in jars for couple weeks, and still nothing much there but wood, forest, musk... On the vape and water pipe its smoothe, but still not much flavor....will update if anything changes..


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 5, 2022)

DLA6 male. With a twist on leaf. Gettin' weird over here. Pairing a female DLA6 x Black Triangle with him.
Blue Sunshine 1 m, 3f.
OM4 2m,3f.
And a Red eyed Golden Glue male that I'm pairing with my favorite of the Black Raspberry ladies I got.
Next up is Soul Axis and Lazy Lightning. Flip them as soon as I get this pollinating done.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 5, 2022)

Related: When your mouth is dry you’re gettin high! Sun Ra F2 test vape. Very active and creative high. Couch air bag blast. Very potent. Structure definitely weird with fairly rangy with very strong stem/branches but with narrow not real firm buds and just incredible tryke density. Buds do look white.


----------



## Hayagriva (Mar 5, 2022)

Big ol' dump. So where to start? All 12 spacecake seeds were duds sad to report, Snow Monkey female that has been showing female preflowers has both male and female colas, first for me but hey we're going with it! The male room is in full swing with only 40watts and a little love; Booty, Mendo Sunshine, Sunshine Queen, Sunshine #4, and Snow Monkey soaking it up. Females are getting their legs and about to go to the races around Day 14 pictured. All being fed Jacks 3-2-1 + Bloom following their feed chart for cannabis, 2-3Gallon fabric pots w/Coco+perlite+peat or just coco; I have been running comparisons w/all coco VS coco+perlite+peat w/light ammendments and EWC it seems the plants that were amended grow faster and stronger everytime. I like to joke this is my Sunshine run 




Left is Booty; big boisterous stems, wide leaves , front right is Mendo Sunshine, Back is Sunshine Queen


Left is Sunshine #4 poor girl hasnt been happy her whole life, super branchy, I just cant figure it out (could be the fungus gnats), right is Mendo Sunshine, this mendo reeks everytime I defoliate has a great smell big hopes for her, she has nice budset quick come on with loads of pistils.


----------



## the-dolomite (Mar 5, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Nice stash. How did you like the rku? It was one of my first bodhi buys and I think I still have half a pack because I was kind of underwhelmed. It was good smoke but maybe it was a case of a strain not being able to live up to the name or perhaps it's a strain that you gotta get a pack or two in to get to the good stuff.
> 
> Did anyone ever get anything nasty out of the rku?






I've grown RKU v2 a few times, a small one inside and a huge one in the garden. I believe v2 is RKU x Snow Lotus but I could be wrong.

The one I kept got very dark purple, had large, dense colas that were decently mildew resistant, very resinous and extremely stinky. When the wind was right I could sometimes smell it hundreds of feet away. Someone said "hot stable full of angry skunks". After curing it had dark fruit and cigar box notes for me and was pretty strong.
It had strong open structure that didn't need support and was a low to medium producer.




The next year I crossed that cut with Elfinstone. I've only grown one but it completely lacked the pungent smell and the purple. It was a great plant in other ways though.


----------



## FunkBlaster420 (Mar 5, 2022)

Terpenado 4 days ago at 61 days of flower. This one impressed me. I got unlucky with getting 1 out of 5 seeds female, however this one is super frosty and has very heavy terps. To me this smells exactly like grape flinstone vitamins. Like a super sweet chalky grape terp profile. It’s amazing. Looks really pretty because the heavy frost and red / pink leaves. Has specks of purple but for the most part bright lime green buds and bright orange hairs.


----------



## mathed (Mar 5, 2022)

FunkBlaster420 said:


> View attachment 5096926View attachment 5096927
> 
> Terpenado 4 days ago at 61 days of flower. This one impressed me. I got unlucky with getting 1 out of 5 seeds female, however this one is super frosty and has very heavy terps. To me this smells exactly like grape flinstone vitamins. Like a super sweet chalky grape terp profile. It’s amazing. Looks really pretty because the heavy frost and red / pink leaves. Has specks of purple but for the most part bright lime green buds and bright orange hairs.


Congrats, looks great. I've got a clone at week 8 now that looks ready to go but I'm gonna give it another one. Smells pretty good, very light bud but very pungent.


----------



## crisnpropa (Mar 6, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> Mine doesn't have much smell.
> Thought i detected some mayonaisse around harvest time. It's been dried and in jars for couple weeks, and still nothing much there but wood, forest, musk... On the vape and water pipe its smoothe, but still not much flavor....will update if anything changes..


Update: detecting slight chem


----------



## Cutkeeper (Mar 6, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> Update: detecting slight chem


Thanks for the update, I’ll let you know how these girls turn out. So far the stem rubs have been blah. Of course they are competing with some stinky mm f2’s


----------



## hillbill (Mar 7, 2022)

3 Soulmate at 19 days displaying wide leaves and about average size. Buds on each all slightly different size. Some Pine or Cedar smells but pretty quiet so far.

One Babylon Buster at 26 days showing some trichs. Very robust structure that wants to spread. Darker green and narrow leaves. I’ve run this before and it was unlike any G13/88hp offspring ever seen on this hill. Almost racy but pleasant high and lots of energy.

waiting on 6 Cherry Queen F2s to show sex 10 days 12/12. Very wide leaves but lighter green than I like. 

Vaping Sun Ra F2 #1 in my 10 year old Vapor Genie Aloominium (UK pronunciation). Powerful and spicy and invigorating. Lots of wood and green grass smells. I don’t F2 junk.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 9, 2022)

Excellent reviews my friend!


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 9, 2022)

Is this just complete bullshit or does bodhi have a northern lights gmo cross that snuck by me? Saw this in some weed maps promo email lol.


----------



## keiserrott (Mar 9, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Is this just complete bullshit or does bodhi have a northern lights gmo cross that snuck by me? Saw this in some weed maps promo email lol.


Looks like utter bs to me.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 9, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Is this just complete bullshit or does bodhi have a northern lights gmo cross that snuck by me? Saw this in some weed maps promo email lol.


Sounds more like something green bodhi would put out.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Mar 9, 2022)

I have one Kodama that smells more like spray paint and chemicals every week that passes. It's also sprouted a single calyx fox tail straight out of the top of it. Fun stuff.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 9, 2022)

keiserrott said:


> Looks like utter bs to me.


I have a Nirvana Northern Lights molested by a Bodhi Snow Temple. And one of Dragon Fruit dad. 

Just saying it happens. Peace all.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 10, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> I have one Kodama that smells more like spray paint and chemicals every week that passes. It's also sprouted a single calyx fox tail straight out of the top of it. Fun stuff.
> View attachment 5098975
> View attachment 5098976


That is absolutely awesome to look at


----------



## Hoss8455 (Mar 10, 2022)

Cherry Queen D37


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 10, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> Sounds more like something green bodhi would put out.


Which green bodhi strain uses northern lights. Genuinely curious as I am looking to acquire something from him.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 10, 2022)

keiserrott said:


> Looks like utter bs to me.


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 11, 2022)

Metal Haze doing her thing (topped only once)


----------



## VAhomegrown (Mar 11, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5099495


I would have called it Dog Ass lol


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 11, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5099495


I don't recall Bodhi working with GMO x Dog Waltz? Seems like they use a pretty fast & loose meaning of "bred Bodhi Seeds". 



Leatherneck0311 said:


> Which green bodhi strain uses northern lights. Genuinely curious as I am looking to acquire something from him.


Probably none unless it's some new "collaboration" with Bodhi. I just recall that one of the Ancient OG "collaborations" used GMO as the female.


----------



## YardG (Mar 11, 2022)

I was going to say the instagram post about "Northern Funk" from "Country Cannabis" looked pretty legit, but I had overlooked they had tagged at-bodhiseeds, which obviously isn't the actual at-plantmoreseeds account, duh (at-bodhiseeds is a plant guide account).


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2022)

Tiflis said:


> Metal Haze doing her thing (topped only once)
> View attachment 5099771


I suggest fish and epsoms spritz. Just my anal self though.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 11, 2022)

Weed


----------



## TWest65 (Mar 11, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Weed


A man of few words.


----------



## keiserrott (Mar 11, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5099495


I'll be in the corner eating humble pie if anyone asks for me.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2022)

keiserrott said:


> I'll be in the corner eating humble pie if anyone asks for me.


I find "Crow" to be better serving.


----------



## 2seepictures (Mar 11, 2022)

2seepictures said:


> Here's some Goji OG fully seeded with Goji OG pollen.


Hope everyone here is doing well. Figured I should post a test result of this project.

*Goji F2*


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 11, 2022)

Here is a small space with some dudes hanging out under 400w MH. The experience still unfolding. 
Back L-R: DLA6, red eyed golden glue, blue sunshine.
Front L-R: OM4, and mendo breath.


----------



## Norml56 (Mar 11, 2022)

Purple leopard at 78 days


----------



## ekillah (Mar 13, 2022)

Second attempt with bodhi in addition to my second grow as well. This is Sunshine Daydream, smells like lemon fuel. Learning a lot still.

i didnt like my first attempt with Strawberry Gogi. I still did pretty good but lacked any smell or flavor, i think it was a bad pheno. Another major difference was that it was in the summer and i was hitting 85 degrees consistently which probably burned all the terps. Tent is mostly 76 and under this time around. Thinking about doing only winter flowers from now due to ease of low temps and low humidity/dryer air.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 13, 2022)

ekillah said:


> Second attempt with bodhi in addition to my second grow as well. This is Sunshine Daydream, smells like lemon fuel. Learning a lot still.
> 
> i didnt like my first attempt with Strawberry Gogi. I still did pretty good but lacked any smell or flavor, i think it was a bad pheno. Another major difference was that it was in the summer and i was hitting 85 degrees consistently which probably burned all the terps. Tent is mostly 76 and under this time around. Thinking about doing only winter flowers from now due to ease of low temps and low humidity/dryer air.


This makes me need more intel on terps. Room temps like that can negatively effect terps? Is there a sweet zone for them? I didn't think that was in extreme temp.


----------



## Hoss8455 (Mar 13, 2022)

Have you guys come in contact with anyone offering clones of bodhis pinesoul cut? Got a line on one and wanted to gage your guys response to see if it's a Unicorn opportunity, too good to be true, or a semi-normal happening.


----------



## raggyb (Mar 13, 2022)

ekillah said:


> Second attempt with bodhi in addition to my second grow as well. This is Sunshine Daydream, smells like lemon fuel. Learning a lot still.
> 
> i didnt like my first attempt with Strawberry Gogi. I still did pretty good but lacked any smell or flavor, i think it was a bad pheno. Another major difference was that it was in the summer and i was hitting 85 degrees consistently which probably burned all the terps. Tent is mostly 76 and under this time around. Thinking about doing only winter flowers from now due to ease of low temps and low humidity/dryer air.


grew one strawberry goji and it had good smell. temps were high though I had fans running. I did try to keep it cooler during cure. smell of straw and goji berries like the name


----------



## ekillah (Mar 13, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> This makes me need more intel on terps. Room temps like that can negatively effect terps? Is there a sweet zone for them? I didn't think that was in extreme temp.


Supposably some terps evaporate at temps >70f. If you can keep the temp less than 80 your probably golden. This is my sample of two grows and a lot of research. Could have been a bad pheno but originally it smelled like strawberries but toward the end of peak summer all the smells disappeared. Smoke had barely any note worthy flavors but it was still potent. I’m older now so I smoke for flavors first and then the high.

This was grown in all organic as well. Although it was my first rodeo, I want to say it was either pheno or high temps. Check out my strawberry gogi. May try to run it again next yr.


----------



## ekillah (Mar 13, 2022)

raggyb said:


> grew one strawberry goji and it had good smell. temps were high though I had fans running. I did try to keep it cooler during cure. smell of straw and goji berries like the name


How high was your temps? Mine was 87f on a few days towards the end (canopy), and maybe low 80s at night time. I still enjoyed it but wish i had some flavors. Excited to run it again next year.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 13, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> This makes me need more intel on terps. Room temps like that can negatively effect terps? Is there a sweet zone for them? I didn't think that was in extreme temp.


Growing the same clone indoors under LED,CMH,HPS,and then outside under the sun will reveal different aspects of plant. HPS vs CMH and i get two very different products. The HPS in sealed hood air vented and room AC can get me in the ballpark, but then the light frequency affects are dominant. Outdoors here (sometimes daily 100+ degrees for 3 months) and it is like a whole other plant.


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 13, 2022)

ekillah said:


> Second attempt with bodhi in addition to my second grow as well. This is Sunshine Daydream, smells like lemon fuel. Learning a lot still.
> 
> i didnt like my first attempt with Strawberry Gogi. I still did pretty good but lacked any smell or flavor, i think it was a bad pheno. Another major difference was that it was in the summer and i was hitting 85 degrees consistently which probably burned all the terps. Tent is mostly 76 and under this time around. Thinking about doing only winter flowers from now due to ease of low temps and low humidity/dryer air.


Doesn't make any sense to me...lack of having multiple phenos at the same time does though...


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 13, 2022)

Yeah man I’ve done an indoor grow with just filtered air no ac good ventilation and humidity but that temp was 100 sometimes. Chopping plants that grew in heat for 77 days gives you less potent flower. Those cold temps in September October at night really dump resin so defintley put a fuxking AC in your grow if it’s inside lol.


----------



## raggyb (Mar 13, 2022)

ekillah said:


> Supposably some terps evaporate at temps >70f. If you can keep the temp less than 80 your probably golden. This is my sample of two grows and a lot of research. Could have been a bad pheno but originally it smelled like strawberries but toward the end of peak summer all the smells disappeared. Smoke had barely any note worthy flavors but it was still potent. I’m older now so I smoke for flavors first and then the high.
> 
> This was grown in all organic as well. Although it was my first rodeo, I want to say it was either pheno or high temps. Check out my strawberry gogi. May try to run it again next yr.


now that you mention it regarding smoke I didn't think it tasted much of what it smelled. I don't know how to explain it but the smoke tasted very fine or light like white smoke I don't know why but that's how I perceive it.


----------



## raggyb (Mar 13, 2022)

ekillah said:


> How high was your temps? Mine was 87f on a few days towards the end (canopy), and maybe low 80s at night time. I still enjoyed it but wish i had some flavors. Excited to run it again next year.


probably a steady 85F throughout the flower and I guess 76 at night but it's hard to remember. I agree some terps were lost but it just kept making more. Humidity was a healthy 60-65 too, and the cure went well.


----------



## ekillah (Mar 13, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Yeah man I’ve done an indoor grow with just filtered air no ac good ventilation and humidity but that temp was 100 sometimes. Chopping plants that grew in heat for 77 days gives you less potent flower. Those cold temps in September October at night really dump resin so defintley put a fuxking AC in your grow if it’s inside lol.


Yeah that strawberry goji went for 11 weeks for some reason too. I had a second pheno that i grew outdoors during that time, it looked a lot more frosty. Had to toss it though because it had so much infestation and i didnt even want to deal with it. Hard to deal with a plant with bugs then go inside to a plant thats sterile lol.
Could have been the power of the sun or could have been a better pheno, probably both.


----------



## ekillah (Mar 13, 2022)

raggyb said:


> probably a steady 85F throughout the flower and I guess 76 at night but it's hard to remember. I agree some terps were lost but it just kept making more. Humidity was a healthy 60-65 too, and the cure went well.


Could have been my first grow and wasnt dialed in all the way. This time around i've put in potassium sulfate, mag sulfate, malted barley, and calmag. I can actually smell the plant in flower now. With the strawberry gogi i couldnt smell anything in the tent, even with the fan off. My roommate went into the tent and told me she could faintly smell it and shes not a smoker so she'd be very sensitive. It was weird cause I didnt know this was possible and not much on the internet of this finding, which leads me to genetics.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 13, 2022)

ekillah said:


> Yeah that strawberry goji went for 11 weeks for some reason too. I had a second pheno that i grew outdoors during that time, it looked a lot more frosty. Had to toss it though because it had so much infestation and i didnt even want to deal with it. Hard to deal with a plant with bugs then go inside to a plant thats sterile lol.
> Could have been the power of the sun or could have been a better pheno, probably both.


You should be fine with outdoor if you keep up with it. I’ve never had an issue with outdoor that I was always present with at least checking in twice a day minimum in the garden and spending hours inside of plants scoping out what’s going on and staying proactive on IPM , I’m not saying you did this because I don’t know how you grow but alot of people have this plant it and forget it attitude with outdoor and wonder why it sucks when it’s done. Regardless the point I’m saying is the indoor needs to replicate outdoor in the way the temperature would drop in most places on the world in the fall season for cannabis unless it’s like some crazy long flowering plant obviously.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2022)

There are so many strains that evoke an emotional nostalgia, but while the smells can be so comfortable and warm, I have real trouble putting a label on the smell. Is this just me?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 14, 2022)

hillbill said:


> There are so many strains that evoke an emotional nostalgia, but while the smells can be so comfortable and warm, I have real trouble putting a label on the smell. Is this just me?


Probably because the blend of terps are just so unique


----------



## ManofTREE (Mar 14, 2022)

hillbill said:


> There are so many strains that evoke an emotional nostalgia, but while the smells can be so comfortable and warm, I have real trouble putting a label on the smell. Is this just me?


First time I smelled space monkey I thought the same. It's a familiar scent, but in an arrangement all new to me. An irresistibly intoxicating smell, that you cannot quite describe but keep going back for more


----------



## YardG (Mar 14, 2022)

hillbill said:


> There are so many strains that evoke an emotional nostalgia, but while the smells can be so comfortable and warm, I have real trouble putting a label on the smell. Is this just me?


Not at all, I've experienced that sometimes. I have some flower now (unlabelled) that I feel that way about, squeeze a flower and sniff my fingers and I'm off on a magical mind trip, but even in the moment I can't quite put my finger on what the smell is. I don't have it in front of me but off hand I feel like there's usually something of a sandalwood/incense-y component mixed with other unidentifiable things that evokes that response in me.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 14, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> First time I smelled space monkey I thought the same. It's a familiar scent, but in an arrangement all new to me. An irresistibly intoxicating smell, that you cannot quite describe but keep going back for more


Lazy lightning is this for me. Idk what that smell is, but it's beautiful.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2022)

It’s almost a kind of “high”, of a Door of Perception cracked, not open.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## ManofTREE (Mar 14, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> View attachment 5101645


Where's that fellers eyebrow?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> View attachment 5101645


One LSD Microdot in 1970 everything melts and your world awareness is forever changed. Eyebrow thing is a side effect.


----------



## YardG (Mar 14, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Where's that fellers eyebrow?


Where they're going he doesn't need eyebrows.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Hoss8455 (Mar 15, 2022)

Cherry Queen. Flipped her about 4 days ago. Think I'm seeing lady parts but I'm only 65/35.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 15, 2022)

3 Soulmates at 27 days in flower tent with good trichs showing, especially on one. Trichs on all bigger than average already. All were topped, LSTed early and look like X's filled with buds. Very loud already with some funk but mostly Cedar to Pine to Turpentine. After first few sets, leaves are about midrange, one a bit wider.

1 Babylon Buster at 35 days with heavy frame and narrow leaves for any G13HP cross. Nice size and branching. Making seemingly dense and hardbuds. Smell is part fuel and mostly fresh ground Black Pepper. Second run with this smell.

Related: 3 Cherry Queen F2s are females in 12/12 flowered as young seedlings. Small, of course.


----------



## YardG (Mar 15, 2022)

Got an ad for this print from the ICA in Boston, seemed appropriate:











Print: Sunshine Daydream


Inspired by the Summer of Love, this colorful risograph will add some sunshine to your space. 8.5 x 11 inches Two color risograph print Printed on cardstock with vegan ink Unframed Handmade in Los Angeles




icastore.org


----------



## luhjuhjuh (Mar 15, 2022)

Granola funk on day 56F. This one is definitely the standout among the rest; structure, branch strength, bag appeal, lowers are chunkers too. Not really sure what the nose is on it yet though.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Mar 15, 2022)

What was your first Bodhi and strain and how does it stack up to all the others that came after? Was lucky enough to get a pack of Sky Lotus before they ran out at the end of last year. Definitely still in my top 2. That one and Soul Food were bangers. The Snow Lotus leaners from Sky Lotus made me a bit paranoid though. Prob could handle it better now. The Skywalker OG leaners were amazing. Prob going to revisit that one soon.


----------



## Freshbakd (Mar 16, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> What was your first Bodhi and strain and how does it stack up to all the others that came after? Was lucky enough to get a pack of Sky Lotus before they ran out at the end of last year. Definitely still in my top 2. That one and Soul Food were bangers. The Snow Lotus leaners from Sky Lotus made me a bit paranoid though. Prob could handle it better now. The Skywalker OG leaners were amazing. Prob going to revisit that one soon.
> View attachment 5102501View attachment 5102502View attachment 5102503


Superstitious, looking back I'm amazed I did so well with such big plants in only 5 gals. They had a wonderful burgundy to them. If I'm remembering correctly it has a nice floral smell. Most of my bodhi grows have gone well though. Compared to other bodhi runs I would say stardog guava x ssdd was probably the only one that clearly beats it, but everything has been very different ends of the spectrum so not easily directly comparable. For instance I just finished up portable space ship. It's a totally different kind of beast in every way. Huge stretch not very dense buds at all. Great high though and each plant has its own flavor and smell really interesting altogether.


----------



## Zett66 (Mar 16, 2022)

Cutkeeper said:


> I hope that cannabis seeds stay viable for more than 10 years! AKBB said in interview he thinks they could go past 30 years under the right conditions. It’s funny if you google it a Dutch website comes up saying they last up to a year out of the fridge. I’ve had seeds in the drawer for 7-8 years and they all popped


Im growing Casey Jones seeds right now that are over 10 years old. About 50% turn into a seeding, so not all make it anymore even if they pop a root, but I had pretty good germ results for them not even being stored properly. I asked the sources how they were stored and most of these were not even in a fridge. Maybe in different medium more of them would have made it. About 90% or more poped a root.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Mar 16, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Im growing Casey Jones seeds right now that are over 10 years old. About 50% turn into a seeding, so not all make it anymore even if they pop a root, but I had pretty good germ results for them not even being stored properly. I asked the sources how they were stored and most of these were not even in a fridge. Maybe in different medium more of them would have made it. About 90% or more poped a root.


 I have a feeling that arid locales with low humidity do a better job at preserving seeds that are out. It’s always pretty dry where I am


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 16, 2022)

1st time was 1 seed from 7 packs. The girls were DLA6 (go to sleep), Lazy Lightning (up, vibey, heady effects), Black Raspberry (perfumed and resin coated with a blanket on head high), and Om4 (mellowing effect, tasted like bit-o-honey candy.) The boys were Black Triangle, Soul Axis, and Blue Sunshine. I made crosses with everything. 3 males for each female. The Black Triangle was magick. All of the seeds I've grown from his crosses are above and beyond all of the others. Then I grew Snow Lotus x Mango Lotus. It is an uplifting, energetic high that has some antidepressant effects. I just feel good with it. Idk... Smiles and not giving a fuck like water off a duck.
Now I have a Black Triangle female. It has a sort of dark marshmallow flavor with some other things going on that I am not familiar with. Something liquor like or herbal tincture. It is the most powerful out of everything so far. Two Black Raspberry females that both smell and smoke fruity, one has a gaseous/fumy,sharp top note that is not as pleasant as the other one, which has a nice big floral fruitiness. The 2nd also has more powerful effects.
The endless variety of bodhi gear is super fun. I like everything about this plant. It never ceases to amaze and amuse me. I hope he finds another quality male to spread around. Wish I had kept mine. I'd toss 6 keeper girls to have him back. That good. Have fun everybody. Good luck.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 17, 2022)

My ssdd which was my last and final pheno is surprisingly the best out of what females I had from the pack...
The smell changed after a short 2 week cure, its smells like rotten mango or something...It smells like a sun ra I ran couple years ago...

Its strong too, im quite excited to re run her, oh and she had a huge yield for such a small pot...Vigorous too the clone is already a decent sized plant


----------



## DancesWithWorms (Mar 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> There are so many strains that evoke an emotional nostalgia, but while the smells can be so comfortable and warm, I have real trouble putting a label on the smell. Is this just me?


When this happens people usually just label it "hashy" lol


----------



## Tayloman (Mar 18, 2022)

Grew some cherry lotus. Decent high. No cherry smell at all.


----------



## FunkBlaster420 (Mar 18, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> First time I smelled space monkey I thought the same. It's a familiar scent, but in an arrangement all new to me. An irresistibly intoxicating smell, that you cannot quite describe but keep going back for more


What was the pheno of space monkey you are describing like? I have 3 atm, 1 smells mostly sweet and has big less dense buds and the other two very gorilla glue leaning short but stacking like crazy and duper dense not much sweetness at all. probably gonna keep one of the gorilla gals because my terpenado has that sweet lavender/berry smell already. but only way to tell is to wait till they are all cured up I suppose.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 18, 2022)

That Monkey must be a Howler.


----------



## Hoss8455 (Mar 18, 2022)

Well... it's a boy! And he's already in the dude tent under blurple. Cherry Queen. Well.. Cherry King.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 18, 2022)

Related: Got 3 Cherry Queen F2s 3 weeks today that were flowered early. Look good with longish, kind of wide leaves. Making buds but very early. Foliage is now greening nicely. 

3 Soulmates at 30 days filling in and making bigger than average trykes. Really nice to look at and are all stench! Pine still and Cedar, water your eyes something volatile.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 18, 2022)

Space Monkey

I ran the whole pack already, this is the last pheno and the only one not to pull wookie....Its a huge xmas tree structured bush....I had to prune her on the insides


----------



## ManofTREE (Mar 18, 2022)

FunkBlaster420 said:


> What was the pheno of space monkey you are describing like? I have 3 atm, 1 smells mostly sweet and has big less dense buds and the other two very gorilla glue leaning short but stacking like crazy and duper dense not much sweetness at all. probably gonna keep one of the gorilla gals because my terpenado has that sweet lavender/berry smell already. but only way to tell is to wait till they are all cured up I suppose.


Although I have a pack of these waiting to go, I haven't grown it. Tried some from a rec dispo which only had a subtle sweetness when ground up. The rest of its smells were a woody musky complex smell, almost like slight leather and astringent. Hard to nail down but not much chem from the glue on what I smoked


----------



## raggyb (Mar 18, 2022)

raggyb said:


> had 2 soulmate clones survive so slapped one into the flower space. only had one small diy Sip contraption left to use. Have to watch it's aggressive roots don't plug up the watering hole like before.


The spare soulmate clone is trying to perk up after moving it in. This is a leggy version but otherwise I couldn't tell a difference. Might get me another zip so why not?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 18, 2022)

hillbill said:


> There are so many strains that evoke an emotional nostalgia, but while the smells can be so comfortable and warm, I have real trouble putting a label on the smell. Is this just me?


Love this. So true. There’s an SSDD pheno that has a “laundry” type scent (but not quite) I can never describe but reminds me of other terp combinations I have loved in the past. Scent is tied to memory more than any other senses and sometimes I wonder if I’m smelling terpenes not even related to cannabis but are familiar and comforting.


----------



## FunkBlaster420 (Mar 18, 2022)

2 chemy phenos of space monkey


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 19, 2022)

FunkBlaster420 said:


> View attachment 5104085View attachment 5104086
> 2 chemy phenos of space monkey


Which was the favorite? Why?


----------



## FunkBlaster420 (Mar 19, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Which was the favorite? Why?


Still growing my dude. my pick so far is the top one but the bottom has structure like I've never seen. buds are so round and the calyxes are tiny and plentiful. will only be able to truly tell after cure. both are super stacking plants its kind of nuts. bottom nugs are actually the biggest on both plants. top one is the frost king too


----------



## raggyb (Mar 19, 2022)

raggyb said:


> The spare soulmate clone is trying to perk up after moving it in. This is a leggy version but otherwise I couldn't tell a difference. Might get me another zip so why not?
> View attachment 5103904


more soulmate


----------



## raggyb (Mar 19, 2022)

Blueberry x Strawberry Goji


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 19, 2022)

I have…
Phone Home 
Sky Lotus
Unicorn Milk

Definitely could buy more but rather wait for 4/20 sale. Out of these, in your experience… Which one would be best for a short/stalky plant? I have minimal vertical space for a bit (4 feet…) LED is only 3in deep (HLG R Spec,) thinking I’m going to diligently LST the shoots horizontally.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 20, 2022)

FunkBlaster420 said:


> Still growing my dude. my pick so far is the top one but the bottom has structure like I've never seen.


I always like the closing inward, almost foxtail looking buds look for some reason. Even if the open shape is better for whatever they offer. I just visually think they will be better..? Sometimes the open shapes will throw a tall, flat topped version of that shape and be like a block of bud. That is cool looking. Good luck!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 20, 2022)

Kind Sir said:


> Out of these, in your experience… Which one would be best for a short/stalky plant?
> I’m going to diligently LST the shoots horizontally.


I haven't grown any of these... I'd pick the unicorn milk. The mom side was half hash plant and it is compact. Depending on the purple involved, it may have been compact. Phone home is TK x Wookie. I have grown TK x hashplant dad and it was taller/leggy. I have grown some Wookie dad crosses and they were taller/leggy. I have only grown mango lotus x SL, and it was big. So, height being the only concern, UM. But, shaping the plant, you could make it work. 
After that, I think the best pack may be the phone home. Wookie dad is a great guy. TK is probably pretty good too. The black triangle (TK cross) is super good, and i have grown other hashplant dad stuff that didn't have this. YMMV.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2022)

LST will help grow more big buds with less wasted plant material. Bodhi will give upper level genetics.


----------



## YardG (Mar 20, 2022)

I SUPPOSE THIS MEANS I SHOULD RESPOND IN ALL CAPS SO YOU CAN READ THIS EASILY? FEELS WEIRD, BUT OK, BETTER THAT IT'S EASY FOR YOU TO READ.

I THINK WE MAY HAVE DIFFERENT DEFINITIONS OF TESTERS. BODHI DOES USE TESTERS TO TEST NEW LINES BEFORE THEY'RE RELEASED, TO LOOK FOR HERM-PRONE PLANTS, ETC, AND DOESN'T RELEASE OR DOESN'T SELL LINES THAT DON'T MEET HIS STANDARDS.

THERE IS A FAIRLY LARGE AMOUNT OF VARIATION IN BODHI'S F1 WORK, IT'S TRUE. I SUPPOSE THE QUESTION IS WHETHER THAT'S A GOOD OR BAD THING. ONE QUESTION IS WHAT IS BODHI'S GOAL IN BREEDING, I'D SAY IT'S TO MAKE INTERESTING TERP-RICH PLANTS, NOT NECESSARILY TO MAKE SUPER-POTENT PLANTS. WHILE THERE ARE CERTAINLY PEOPLE WHO DON'T WANT TO DEAL WITH THE VARIATION AMONG PLANTS FROM THE SAME LINE, THERE ARE OTHERS WHO ARE WILLING. PERSONALLY I'M MORE THAN OKAY WITH IT. I WOULD ALSO ADD THAT THE PRICING ON BODHI'S SEEDS, IMHO, MORE THAN MAKES UP FOR "THE NEED TO HUNT" (IF YOU'RE HOPING FOR SOMETHING IN PARTICULAR).

HOPING FOR MORE SATIVAS? THE RECENT MAGIC MOUNTAIN RELEASES SEEM TO SUGGEST BODHI MAY BE RELEASING MORE SATIVA WORK GOING FORWARD.

AS FOR THIS THREAD? IT'S A PUBLIC FORUM, NOT AN OFFICIAL BODHI MARKETING THREAD. BODHI'S BEEN AROUND A LONG TIME AND DOESN'T REALLY NEED TO MARKET HIS WORK. PERSONALLY I ENJOY SEEING WHAT PEOPLE HAVE GOING AND WHAT'S WORKED OUT WELL FOR THEM. IT'S TRUE PEOPLE DON'T FOCUS ON EFFECTS, ETC. KINDA FITTING SEEING THIS IS A GROWERS FORUM (NOT THAT PEOPLE DON'T ENJOY THE FRUITS OF THEIR LABOR).


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 20, 2022)

Lmfao.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2022)

Just tossed a full bleed HERMIE example of THE CHURCH from GREEN HOUSE SEEDS. 42 DAYS and bunches of NANNER CLUSTERS. 
I have 2 EXODUS CHEESE, one looks like almost pure Sativa and has weeks to go growing through flower and the Compact Indica other is in at 63 days.
The Indica is half the size but more bud weight, I’m sure. So very inconsistent.

Most Bodhi I have run has been well above”meh”.


----------



## Freshbakd (Mar 20, 2022)

BLARKLARVESMARTYR said:


> HOWDY Y’ALL TRIPLE OG HERE. BUT FIRST POST. PLEASE PARDON THE ALL CAPS I CAN’T READ THE LITTLE LETTERS WELL. I BELIEVE IT’S AN UNDIAGNOSED NEUROLOGICAL CONDITION.
> 
> I’M USED TO BUYING MY SQUEEF ON THE STREETS. TOO BAD I HAVEN’T SQUEEFED IN ABOUT 8 YEARS, AND NOW ALL THE LITTLE RASCALS SELLING SQUEEF WOULD JUST ASSUME STAB YOU OVER TWENTY DOLLARS AFTER THEY SCAM YOU. LIFE IS TOO PRECIOUS. BUT NOW MY PARENTS ARE GETTING REALLY OLD, AND I WANT TO GET THEM HIGH BEFORE THEY DIE. THEY’RE SQUARES. SO I AM GROWING THE MARIHUANA.
> 
> ...


Maybe bodhi isn't for you. I know not the popular opinion but if you have tried more than one example from grows you trust, there's a lot of good breeders to choose from. Personally I like bodhi gear and don't agree with your opinion, but I don't grow his stuff exclusively. In the end it's your money to spend how you see fit. I really like archive gear as well, may spend a few more bucks but I can say they are a lot more uniform also should flower from cuts or you will have balls on the bottoms. Try a bunch of crap see what does work for you. Tried handfuls of breeders gear can't say to many bad things from the ones I tried personally


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 20, 2022)

Buys F1 crosses complains about variation


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 20, 2022)

BLARKLARVESMARTYR said:


> OKAY THANKS THIS HELPS. I WANTED IN THE CLUB BUT I CAN'T HANG. I DON'T LIKE IT BUT I CAN DEAL. JUST NEEDS MY SQUEEF YOU KNOW??? I THINK I CAN GET WHAT I NEED FROM SOME STRAYFOX THINGS I SAW ON GLG. NOW IF I CAN ONLY GET MY WIFE'S MEASLY B CUPS TO GROW IN TO SOME DD'S ... MEH.
> 
> THANKS ALL. SORRY.


you are 76 years old. DDs would kill you


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 20, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Just tossed a full bleed HERMIE example of THE CHURCH from GREEN HOUSE SEEDS. 42 DAYS and bunches of NANNER CLUSTERS.
> I have 2 EXODUS CHEESE, one looks like almost pure Sativa and has weeks to go growing through flower and the Compact Indica other is in at 63 days.
> The Indica is half the size but more bud weight, I’m sure. So very inconsistent.
> 
> Most Bodhi I have run has been well above”meh”.


Nanners aren't proof of herm, from what I understand.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Mar 20, 2022)

GOBBELSS BORTHER


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 20, 2022)

Squeef, LOL.  


I have a buddy who to call it "SQUEED".


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 20, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Nanners aren't proof of herm, from what I understand.


This is confusing to me.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 20, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> This is confusing to me.


A female that throws nanners isn't a herm. It's just an overly stressed, or overly sensitive strain or pheno. Nanners aren't a full expression of male sex.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 20, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> A female that throws nanners isn't a herm. It's just an overly stressed, or overly sensitive strain or pheno. Nanners aren't a full expression of male sex.


Ok, so how long does a person believe that and leave them before they open and polute the room?


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 20, 2022)

I think the idea with this brand is to allow us a wide array of genetics that we the growers are meant to improve and refine in same way a box of lego was when I was a kid


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 20, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I think the idea with this brand is to allow us a wide array of genetics that we the growers are meant to improve and refine in same way a box of lego was when I was a kid


He even says this in podcast.

Plantmoreseeds!


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 20, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> A female that throws nanners isn't a herm. It's just an overly stressed, or overly sensitive strain or pheno. Nanners aren't a full expression of male sex.


Then there is also rodelization


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 20, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Ok, so how long does a person believe that and leave them before they open and polute the room?


Depends on the person. Or the plant. Or the environment.

I rolled the dice a couple times, found nanners past midway of flower, the nanners turned out to be sterile/inert and affected nothing.

I just grow my own weed so IDGAF if it gets a few seeds. I'm not growing weed to compete.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 20, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Then there there is also rodelization


Nobody does that on purpose anymore. Nobody reputable, at least.


----------



## berrygarcia (Mar 20, 2022)

BLARKLARVESMARTYR said:


> SECONDIVELY, BODHI GEAR SELECTION IS CONFUSING. JUST ENDLESS HYBRIDS MIXING UP WITH DOWN. NO REAL SATIVAS. NO REAL INDICAS. NO REAL SATIVA DOMINANTS. NO REAL INDICA DOMINANTS. JUST ENDLESS HYBRIDS. “HERE YOU GO FELLAS, FIND THE ONE PLANT YOU’RE LOOKING FOR” *MEANWHILE HAS TO BUY FOUR PACKS AND WASTE A YEAR AND A HALF.”


Bodhi has released sativas, a recent example being Zap (Oaxacan x Vietnamese x Thai)
He seems to have a small group of breeding males he uses for most of his work. You have to know the males to really predict the cross.

If you want indica you could go for an indica mom crossed with the 88g13hp dad. eg Snuggle Funk (Black Domina x 88g13hp)
Sativa dominant. try Smart Move (Genius Thai x OMG) or Soar (Colombian Red x OMG). I think the idea here was sativa mom with a dad that reduces flowering time and increases yield but otherwise allows the mom's characteristics to pass through.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 20, 2022)

judging by nickname i'd say drive by troll


----------



## YardG (Mar 20, 2022)

The peril of reading posts early in the morning is missing the forest for the trees.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 20, 2022)

I'm pretty bummed I didn't get an email from JBC. Hopefully the winners do something great with their choices. I'd have gotten the Pleiadain Love Nest and Strange Brew if available, but the rest were awesome so..
What say y'all?
Anybody here get a lucky draw?


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 20, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> I'm pretty bummed I didn't get an email from JBC. Hopefully the winners do something great with their choices. I'd have gotten the Pleiadain Love Nest and Strange Brew if available, but the rest were awesome so..
> What say y'all?
> Anybody here get a lucky draw?


I have never won anything anywhere and I doubt it will change


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2022)

A nanner at 42 days is not the same as those mostly harmless nanners at 8 or 9 weeks. 

The other 4 strains did not seem stressed nor did they fling nanners. THE CHURCH DID.


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 20, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> judging by nickname i'd say drive by troll


THEIR PROFILE PIC WAS INTERESTING THOUGH. I STOPPED READING AT SQUEEF.


----------



## Hayagriva (Mar 20, 2022)

Day ~26~ Hit the bottoms with a whole bunch of pollen. Smells of incense, rotting berries, and sweet tarts candy are filling the room. Have some others not shown mixing in on the plentiful aromas, but something is telling me its that sunshine, I only got to smoke her once and it was the butter pheno, its been nearly a decade and I can still remember that first exhale! Structure is looking great all around quite pleased so far with Bodhis gear.



Star of the tent: Mendo Sunshine #1, looking to have some spears come April


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 20, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> I'm pretty bummed I didn't get an email from JBC. Hopefully the winners do something great with their choices. I'd have gotten the Pleiadain Love Nest and Strange Brew if available, but the rest were awesome so..
> What say y'all?
> Anybody here get a lucky draw?


I ended up snaggin' the Dragon Fruit and Hollyweed as the 3rd winner. I unfortunately didn't have time to study all of the kashmir and other old school crosses.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 20, 2022)

berrygarcia said:


> Bodhi has released sativas, a recent example being Zap (Oaxacan x Vietnamese x Thai)
> He seems to have a small group of breeding males he uses for most of his work. You have to know the males to really predict the cross.
> 
> If you want indica you could go for an indica mom crossed with the 88g13hp dad. eg Snuggle Funk (Black Domina x 88g13hp)
> Sativa dominant. try Smart Move (Genius Thai x OMG) or Soar (Colombian Red x OMG). I think the idea here was sativa mom with a dad that reduces flowering time and increases yield but otherwise allows the mom's characteristics to pass through.


Heh I consider anything over 9 weeks flowering a sativa


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 20, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I have never won anything anywhere and I doubt it will change


I've always said the same thing but I woke up to a winning email, free 10-pk of beans! --not Bodhis, but still cool. Keep the Faith, bro.


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 20, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> I ended up snaggin' the Dragon Fruit and Hollyweed as the 3rd winner. I unfortunately didn't have time to study all of the kashmir and other old school crosses.


Nice snag on Hollyweed! Congrats.


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Mar 20, 2022)

metal haze f3 veg


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 20, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Nice snag on Hollyweed! Congrats.


Thanks brother. It always caught my eye and @copkilller sealed the deal.


----------



## Hoss8455 (Mar 20, 2022)

berrygarcia said:


> Bodhi has released sativas, a recent example being Zap (Oaxacan x Vietnamese x Thai)
> He seems to have a small group of breeding males he uses for most of his work. You have to know the males to really predict the cross.
> 
> If you want indica you could go for an indica mom crossed with the 88g13hp dad. eg Snuggle Funk (Black Domina x 88g13hp)
> Sativa dominant. try Smart Move (Genius Thai x OMG) or Soar (Colombian Red x OMG). I think the idea here was sativa mom with a dad that reduces flowering time and increases yield but otherwise allows the mom's characteristics to pass through.


What would you say the Fat Cherry brings to the OMg (Cherry Queen)


----------



## ManofTREE (Mar 20, 2022)

Placed an order and got the lucky charms 8 x wookie as a freebie. So damn stoked on this one... never was able to get lucky charms the first drop and always wanted it. Thanks seed source


----------



## taco40 (Mar 21, 2022)

WHAT I MUST DO IS ALL THAT CONCERNS ME, NOT WHAT THE PEOPLE THINK. THIS RULE, EQUALLY ARDOUS IN ACTUAL AND IN INTELLECTUAL LIFE, MAY SERVE FOR THE WHOLE DISTINCTION BETWEEN GREATNESS AND MEANNESS. IT IS THE HARDER, BECAUSE YOU WILL ALWAYS FIND THOSE WHO THINK THEY KNOW WHAT IS YOUR DUTY BETTER THAN YOU KNOW IT. IT IS EASY IN THE WORLD TO LIVE AFTER THE WORLD'S OPINION, IT IS EASY IN SOLITUDE TO LIVE AFTER OUR OWN, BUT THE GREAT MAN IS HE WHO IN THE MIDST OF THE CROWD KEEPS WITH PERFECT SWEETNESS THE INDEPENDENCE OF SOLITUDE.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 21, 2022)

sorry I have a mental condition that makes it impossible for me to read all caps


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 21, 2022)

Blue dream x a11g #2 (reversing)


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 21, 2022)

It's always so awkward to read a thread here after the mods have come through and wiped out half the recent conversation. 

To keep things Bodhi related, my Soul Axis girl is ready to be flowered...but she's gonna have to wait until after my kid's spring break.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 21, 2022)

Snuggle Funk Nugs being consumed today (2 diff phenos)


----------



## unomas (Mar 21, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Snuggle Funk Nugs being consumed today (2 diff phenos)


Please come back with a smoke report


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 21, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Snuggle Funk Nugs being consumed today (2 diff phenos)
> View attachment 5105515View attachment 5105522
> View attachment 5105523


Looks delicious
found this
Snuggle-Funk.pdf (beartoothmedicinal.com)


----------



## Hoss8455 (Mar 21, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Related: Got 3 Cherry Queen F2s 3 weeks today that were flowered early. Look good with longish, kind of wide leaves. Making buds but very early. Foliage is now greening nicely.
> 
> 3 Soulmates at 30 days filling in and making bigger than average trykes. Really nice to look at and are all stench! Pine still and Cedar, water your eyes something volatile.


What kind of profile is the Cherry Queen kicking out boss?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2022)

Flowered very early but want to be near one cola. Early for much else but all are healthy, seem to make a lot of leaves that are longish. More later


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 22, 2022)

unomas said:


> Please come back with a smoke report


super relaxing smoke. its usually my night night but i wanted to be hazey all day. 
hit in the dynavap w/bong. smooth as can be, never makes me cough. has a doughy earthy smell. but when u break down sweet citrus releases. taste is sweet dough kush
love this


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 22, 2022)

Soul Axis gave me 6 girls and a guy. Lazy Lightning gave 3 girls and a guy. I had a bad heat mat and lost some seeds.


----------



## chancesmokez420 (Mar 22, 2022)

old soul and strawberry temple hit paper towel earlier today pulled my shoulder setting me back setting up the new veg space but better late then never will be posting frequent updates happy tuesday everyone


----------



## PineScented (Mar 23, 2022)

Had some Goji OG extracts during 2016-2017ish that blew my mind, was exactly what I was looking for in Cannabis. Now that I have my own garden, trying to find a plant that will scratch that itch.

Tried the Black Raspberry last year, currently running Lazy Lightning. I have a pack of Strawberry Lotus in the drawer, and thinking of getting some packs of Soul Mate.
Any suggestions?


----------



## dbdump (Mar 23, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Soul Axis gave me 6 girls and a guy. Lazy Lightning gave 3 girls and a guy. I had a bad heat mat and lost some seeds.


How did the soul axis turn out? Havent seen much on this strain and axis in general.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 23, 2022)

dbdump said:


> How did the soul axis turn out? Havent seen much on this strain and axis in general.


Just sexed. Looking good so far. Check back at the end of may. Grew 1 earlier and it was a dude.


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 23, 2022)

Sorry to clutter the thread.. does anyone know for sure how old this Dragon Fruit pack is? (Old SOG Super Silver Haze x Snow Lotus)
I'm guessing around 2014?


----------



## Coloradocoolaid (Mar 23, 2022)

First post. Been growing since 99 when med became legal in Colorado. After rec came in I stopped growing due to reasons we won’t get into… Anyway I’m back! Popped 3 of each strain. 
These are 6 or 7 year old seeds? Had 19 with tails in the first 2 days. I’m also growing a green crack S1 I made and chunky’s bag seed glue breath S1. 
Half will be outdoor living soil the other half will be indoor undercurrent hydro…
Definitely going to chuck some pollen and make some S1s using homemade colloidal silver! Stay tuned…


----------



## dbdump (Mar 23, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Just sexed. Looking good so far. Check back at the end of may. Grew 1 earlier and it was a dude.


Good deal! good luck with the rest of flowering.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 23, 2022)

Coloradocoolaid said:


> First post. Been growing since 99 when med became legal in Colorado. After rec came in I stopped growing due to reasons we won’t get into… Anyway I’m back! Popped 3 of each strain.
> These are 6 or 7 year old seeds? Had 19 with tails in the first 2 days. I’m also growing a green crack S1 I made and chunky’s bag seed glue breath S1.
> Half will be outdoor living soil the other half will be indoor undercurrent hydro…
> Definitely going to chuck some pollen and make some S1s using homemade colloidal silver! Stay tuned…


You've got some special stuff there. I hope you f2 some of those!


----------



## PineScented (Mar 23, 2022)

PineScented said:


> Had some Goji OG extracts during 2016-2017ish that blew my mind, was exactly what I was looking for in Cannabis. Now that I have my own garden, trying to find a plant that will scratch that itch.
> 
> Tried the Black Raspberry last year, currently running Lazy Lightning. I have a pack of Strawberry Lotus in the drawer, and thinking of getting some packs of Soul Mate.
> Any suggestions?


Wow, I just found about the Goji community F2 program over at OG. Guess I have some catching up to do, but I'm glad it isn't extinct and I might get to run it for myself some day


----------



## Coloradocoolaid (Mar 23, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> You've got some special stuff there. I hope you f2 some of those!


Thanks all from GLG… I’m planning on making seeds of all of them in crossing, back crossing, selfing… Throwing shit at the wall and seeing what sticks lmao!


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Mar 23, 2022)

Coloradocoolaid said:


> First post. Been growing since 99 when med became legal in Colorado. After rec came in I stopped growing due to reasons we won’t get into… Anyway I’m back! Popped 3 of each strain.
> These are 6 or 7 year old seeds? Had 19 with tails in the first 2 days. I’m also growing a green crack S1 I made and chunky’s bag seed glue breath S1.
> Half will be outdoor living soil the other half will be indoor undercurrent hydro…
> Definitely going to chuck some pollen and make some S1s using homemade colloidal silver! Stay tuned…


You have a really nice seed stash there. Good variety. Ill be watching for updates!


----------



## Coloradocoolaid (Mar 23, 2022)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> You have a really nice seed stash there. Good variety. Ill be watching for updates!


Thanks I will keep this updated for sure! Not a lot of info on some of these strains out there! So I’m going to do my part with pics and smoke reports to get some info out there!


----------



## Coloradocoolaid (Mar 23, 2022)

My secret weapon to pop seeds… It works very well on old or mistreated seeds! I think I got the idea from the old OG website before it went down…


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 23, 2022)

Coloradocoolaid said:


> My secret weapon to pop seeds… It works very well on old or mistreated seeds! I think I got the idea from the old OG website before it went down…View attachment 5106543


More photo's please.


----------



## Coloradocoolaid (Mar 23, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> More photo's please.


No problem here you go! 2 more have popped since 7:00 this morning in that sponge didn’t check the other one… My advice is get a better heater this one! this one is shit! Hard to hold and adjust temp… Notice the difference in what it says and my thermometer says?


----------



## Coloradocoolaid (Mar 23, 2022)

The six on top of the sponge are bag seed from a dispensary… Just for giggles…


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 23, 2022)

Metal Haze putting on some stretch 

Looks N toxic down below but its just the shading that makes it look that way


----------



## Chapl (Mar 23, 2022)

Coloradocoolaid said:


> The six on top of the sponge are bag seed from a dispensary… Just for giggles…
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I’m already seeing Giggles #4 coming out of this one!


----------



## Coloradocoolaid (Mar 23, 2022)

I apologize I should have said the 5 big seeds and one small one are giggles top row depending on pic. The middle row is terpanodo and the fuzz…The 2 in that row showed tails in the last 3 hours since I checked at 7:00! I stand corrected! Edit: Your right one of the giggles did crack!


----------



## SNEAKYp (Mar 23, 2022)

Just chopped 3/5 of my Kodama plants last night.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 23, 2022)

Coloradocoolaid said:


> First post. Been growing since 99 when med became legal in Colorado. After rec came in I stopped growing due to reasons we won’t get into… Anyway I’m back! Popped 3 of each strain.
> These are 6 or 7 year old seeds? Had 19 with tails in the first 2 days. I’m also growing a green crack S1 I made and chunky’s bag seed glue breath S1.
> Half will be outdoor living soil the other half will be indoor undercurrent hydro…
> Definitely going to chuck some pollen and make some S1s using homemade colloidal silver! Stay tuned…


Whew... I saw some of the other shit that went down. Jeez. Welcome home, buddy. Nice nice nice stash. I hope you F2 some of that stuff. Especially the SSDD. Good luck.


----------



## Coloradocoolaid (Mar 23, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Whew... I saw some of the other shit that went down. Jeez. Welcome home, buddy. Nice nice nice stash. I hope you F2 some of that stuff. Especially the SSDD. Good luck.


Thanks man! I like this thread! I’m looking forward to the SSDD also! If I get males I’m definitely going to pop more of them and flower the male to hit some ladies with SSDDs pollen!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 23, 2022)

Coloradocoolaid said:


> Thanks man! I like this thread! I’m looking forward to the SSDD also! If I get males I’m definitely going to pop more of them and flower the male to hit some ladies with SSDDs pollen!


The world could use more Jungle Spice as well. Just saying..


----------



## Coloradocoolaid (Mar 23, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> The world could use more Jungle Spice as well. Just saying..


Any and all bodhi gear I have I’m hoping for males to make F1s, F2s and the old switcharoo S1s with!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 23, 2022)

Coloradocoolaid said:


> No problem here you go! 2 more have popped since 7:00 this morning in that sponge didn’t check the other one… My advice is get a better heater this one! this one is shit! Hard to hold and adjust temp… Notice the difference in what it says and my thermometer says?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106563View attachment 5106565View attachment 5106566View attachment 5106567


Only water? Or do you also add some super secret sauce?


----------



## Coloradocoolaid (Mar 23, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> Only water? Or do you also add some super secret sauce?


 Nope just plain tap water no ph adjustments no voodoo juice… I just bubble the water to get out the chlorine. I’ve popped Mexican brick bagseed from who knows what year early 90s maybe older? It was from under a friend’s couch who was head since the 70s and had the old tray full of seeds on a Budweiser tray…


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Mar 23, 2022)

Tiflis said:


> Metal Haze putting on some stretch
> View attachment 5106583
> Looks N toxic down below but its just the shading that makes it look that way


DANG im gonna grow the rest of mine like this... for research purposes


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Mar 23, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Just chopped 3/5 of my Kodama plants last night.
> 
> View attachment 5106615
> View attachment 5106616
> View attachment 5106617View attachment 5106618


was it popping white hairs till the end ??


----------



## chancesmokez420 (Mar 23, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Whew... I saw some of the other shit that went down. Jeez. Welcome home, buddy. Nice nice nice stash. I hope you F2 some of that stuff. Especially the SSDD. Good luck.


getting my hands on a ssdd f2 bx1 hopefully heard amazing things about its pain relief qualities going to be growing some out for my father that really could use it


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 24, 2022)

Granola Funk....Found her last year, super duper greasy, feels wet even....Reeks of wookie


----------



## Boosky (Mar 24, 2022)

Coloradocoolaid said:


> Thanks man! I like this thread! I’m looking forward to the SSDD also! If I get males I’m definitely going to pop more of them and flower the male to hit some ladies with SSDDs pollen!


Yes please.


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 25, 2022)

PineScented said:


> Had some Goji OG extracts during 2016-2017ish that blew my mind, was exactly what I was looking for in Cannabis. Now that I have my own garden, trying to find a plant that will scratch that itch.
> 
> Tried the Black Raspberry last year, currently running Lazy Lightning. I have a pack of Strawberry Lotus in the drawer, and thinking of getting some packs of Soul Mate.
> Any suggestions?


Goji is alive and well in many forms. I have the Pinesoul cut going now in California thanks to a local dispensary. Weedmaps is great.


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 25, 2022)

HI guys I thought I'd drop by to say hi and bump the Bodhi thread! HAHAHA
Stuck my nose earlier into an old jar of Banana Spliff from last year and *POW* a smell unlike any of my other weed. Thought of you guys.
Can't wait to get around to some of my other Bodhi seeds I have laying around soon!

BR


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Mar 25, 2022)

Does anyone know a reliable source to get purple wookie seeds now a days?


----------



## ManofTREE (Mar 25, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> HI guys I thought I'd drop by to say hi and bump the Bodhi thread! HAHAHA
> Stuck my nose earlier into an old jar of Banana Spliff from last year and *POW* a smell unlike any of my other weed. Thought of you guys.
> Can't wait to get around to some of my other Bodhi seeds I have laying around soon!
> 
> BR


Care to delve into the smells more? Thanks


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 26, 2022)

Lazy Lightning gave all girls. The "male" is just blooming late. My room didn't thin out like I thought it was going to.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 26, 2022)

Sale On GLG 60 $ BOGO


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 26, 2022)

Another BOGO I'll miss. I'm ok with it though. Nothing I'm hurting for in stock or for freebies, I'm too broke anyway haha


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 26, 2022)

I got 


Bodhi Seeds - Phone Home (11 seeds)1$0.00Bodhi Seeds - Babylon Buster (11 seeds)1$0.00Bodhi Seeds - Snuggle Funk (11 seeds)1$60.00Bodhi Seeds - Space Monkey (11 seeds)1$60.00Twenty20 Magazine w Snow G Freebie


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 26, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Care to delve into the smells more? Thanks


Well, it's not quite banana, but it is a sweet, somewhat fruity scent almost like banana. Maybe a tiny bit on the earthy side, some people would also describe it as kind of "hashy". Sadly, I'm getting a bit older now and I honestly think my sense of smell isn't what it used to be. I don't have much left, maybe just shy of a half O.

It doesn't look as great as it could have either because when I grew it I did a seed reproduction run with it, so I have tons of BananaSpliff F2's. Still, the smoke is very rich, smooth and flavourful. The effects, for me, is a strong, relaxing and pleasant stone. 

I had also crossed this variety with Seedsman WhiteWidow and that is what I'm doing a test run with now.

cheers 

BR


----------



## 2seepictures (Mar 26, 2022)

Goji F2s starting to fade and enter senescence.




Trichs still not there though :


----------



## Hayagriva (Mar 26, 2022)

Booty male before collection. Is this generally what full indica males look like? Most of the others had much different clusters, these are close to the bract and formed a cola of sorts on every branch.


Mendo Sunshine ~Day 34~



always a good sign to see the petioles covered


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 26, 2022)

Blue dream x Apollo 11 g


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 26, 2022)

Hayagriva said:


> Booty male before collection. Is this generally what full indica males look like?
> View attachment 5108487


Not usually. That is pretty cool though. All along the branch. Brussels sprouts. Usual structure is like you said, some clusters on a stem off a branch. You got a weirdo. That could be cool, but probably nothing noticeable. Now if you see this from all the boys down this line, then it would be a way to trace genetic lineage later on.


----------



## Lovefrog (Mar 26, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Blue dream x Apollo 11 g
> View attachment 5108545


absolutely gorgeous


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Mar 26, 2022)

Varigated Babylon Buster...


----------



## grohio (Mar 26, 2022)

Metal Haze f3 at 68 days


----------



## SNEAKYp (Mar 26, 2022)

grohio said:


> View attachment 5108665View attachment 5108666
> Metal Haze f3 at 68 days


Looks like it's going to need another 68 days lol


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 26, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Looks like it's going to need another 68 days lol


Wonder if it's reacting to an environmental variable or just the genetics and done. Stunning though.


----------



## Boosky (Mar 26, 2022)

Third Hollyweed pulled, been hanging for week and in the jar only four days. Even though pre-cure, I had to try it based on the other two I grew. Thick smoke, due to the geasyness of the bud. Does the trick quick and the high lasts as long as any. This one is more kushy than the other two, soft kush like the HPK. Might even get some vanilla-marshmallow when it gets done curing, fingers crossed. If you have Hollyweed, pop em, if you don't get some.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Mar 26, 2022)

dankbydrew said:


> Wonder if it's reacting to an environmental variable or just the genetics and done. Stunning though.


I'm planning on running these later this year. I'll be sure to take pics to see if it's genetics or environment.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Mar 27, 2022)

Saw this on IG. Guess we will see some Cookie collabs in the future


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 27, 2022)

dankbydrew said:


> Wonder if it's reacting to an environmental variable or just the genetics and done. Stunning though.


he has a thread running on Breedbay


----------



## Indie (Mar 27, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Saw this on IG. Guess we will see some Cookie collabs in the future
> View attachment 5108781


Please tell me this is fake news!


----------



## ManofTREE (Mar 27, 2022)

Out of all the people to collaborate with. I would of rather seen nspectah or someone. does cookie family even have any strains besides cookies?


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 27, 2022)

Indie said:


> Please tell me this is fake news!



Nah, Berner has been creeping Bodhi's page for a minute. Truly unfortunate, but it goes with Bodhi seeing everyone else as a "god in drag." 

Berner and Cookies though, they've done so much to ruin the plant, the community, and the culture...
Fuck waiting in line for an overpriced mylar bag. 
Fuck renaming and obscuring genetics. 
Fuck seeing the plant as a commodity and not as sacred medicine.

Absolutely disgusting to see this while legacy farmers are getting totally bent over and their livelihood destroyed... But maybe Bodhi can see that and show them the way... Weird vibes for sure...


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 27, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Out of all the people to collaborate with. I would of rather seen nspectah or someone. does cookie family even have any strains besides cookies?


Please, please, please this thread is already enough of a dumpster fire, let's stick to Bodhi. You can easily find that any where else.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 27, 2022)

I don't care who the genetics are from fire is fire. He describes his thought process on one off collabs in the Potcast at at around 17 mins


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 27, 2022)

I don't know about this breeder, but I know I wouldn't buy fire just because it's fire. There are some so shady no amount of sunshine will brighten them. I don't support that.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Mar 27, 2022)

Lol y'all are raging against the machine. A worthy cause but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do to survive. Unfortunately money is god in this country and those with the most call the shots.


----------



## Zett66 (Mar 27, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> I don't know about this breeder, but I know I wouldn't buy fire just because it's fire. There are some so shady no amount of sunshine will brighten them. I don't support that.


besides, you can find fire lots of places in the bean lottery. Im testing my Mango Hasplant F2 right now and as the cure hits 4 month or so in the jar now its just OUTSTANDING smoke and flavor. I can actully taste it throughout most of the joint. That was just a random bean from few hundred seeds I made mysef from a single Bodhi pack und about 5 girls I polinated with the best male I found in that pack. 

One of the very best smokes I ever had, wether bought weed or selfgrown. Really just luck in the end. I really believe as long as the parents were half way decent you can find incredible plants in the offsprings. Keep making more seeds my friends, it can be very rewarding.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 27, 2022)

This reminds me of the time Bob Dylan went electric


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 27, 2022)

shorelineOG said:


> Berner has a lot money but isn't respected by any growers. He's trying to buy credibility but Berner is the same person he's always been. He should be a man and apologize for the strain names he stole, stuff he's renamed and give credit to people he did wrong he can earn respect instead of trying to attach his name to credible people.


Really how about all those brown people that perfected those land strains for thousands of years that some hippies just went and took and never got a dime for. You all arguing over who stole stolen stuff


----------



## 2seepictures (Mar 27, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> besides, you can find fire lots of places in the bean lottery. Im testing my Mango Hasplant F2 right now and as the cure hits 4 month or so in the jar now its just OUTSTANDING smoke and flavor. I can actully taste it throughout most of the joint. That was just a random bean from few hundred seeds I made mysef from a single Bodhi pack und about 5 girls I polinated with the best male I found in that pack.
> 
> One of the very best smokes I ever had, wether bought weed or selfgrown. Really just luck in the end. I really believe as long as the parents were half way decent you can find incredible plants in the offsprings. Keep making more seeds my friends, it can be very rewarding.


I think this is a good point that's often overlooked. If you're concerned about degradation of quality in future unreleased crosses then buy currently available seed stock that appeals to you and pollen chuck + make F2s. Plenty of preservation projects going on @ OG too. You'll have more seeds than you can go through in a lifetime and things like this won't really affect you if these fears were to materialize. One of the best ways to combat the parasitic hype, fashion and exclusivity culture as well. Just as another anecdote, the Goji OG F2s being tested seem more appealing than any of the F1s from the pack they came from as well, provided the effects are there in the end.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 27, 2022)

shorelineOG said:


> Berner stole the name Fish Scale from me. I don't like thieves and liars and I choose not to do business with or support a thief.
> And the fact that Berner plays the minority card while taking advantage of minorities, that's also fucked up.


Well that will probably be your last post in this thread then i guess because i doubt B reads this mess.
I doubt any Zulus and Indians who brought the indica seeds with them to Natal to make what is now Durban Poison see any money or recognition from GSC


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 27, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Well that will probably be your last post in this thread then i guess because i doubt B reads this mess.
> I doubt any Zulus and Indians who brought the indica seeds with them to Natal to make what is now Durban Poison see any money or recognition from GSC


Can you please go be a troll elsewhere? I'm sure many others don't appreciate you continuously trying to derail this thread either, it's why so many of the OG's have left to be in private circles. Grow up.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 27, 2022)

dankbydrew said:


> Can you please go be a troll elsewhere? I'm sure many others don't appreciate you continuously to derail this thread either, it's why so many of the OG's have left to be in private circles. Grow up.


I've just learned to use the ignore option after a certain point.
Bodhi related; anybody hear through the grape vine about new releases for 4/20?
Especially interested in the Medicine Mountain stuff, SS stuff, Nierika stuff.
Edit: also preservation project stuff


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 27, 2022)

dankbydrew said:


> Can you please go be a troll elsewhere? I'm sure many others don't appreciate you continuously trying to derail this thread either, it's why so many of the OG's have left to be in private circles. Grow up.


you started this crap with your opinion presented as a sacred wisdom


----------



## YardG (Mar 27, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> I've just learned to use the ignore option after a certain point.
> Bodhi related; anybody hear through the grape vine about new releases for 4/20?
> Especially interested in the Medicine Mountain stuff, SS stuff, Nierika stuff.
> Edit: also preservation project stuff


I can't remember if someone posted the photo at some point but Bodhi showed some photos on IG a month or two back about a Hot Chocolate project that involves Artifact 1 as a parent.


----------



## Freshbakd (Mar 27, 2022)

Look I feel like bodhi would befriend the devil before he took him. Doesn't change anything about what's in the packs. Can't blame the guy for wanting to think people don't suck.


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 27, 2022)

YardG said:


> I can't remember if someone posted the photo at some point but Bodhi showed some photos on IG a month or two back about a Hot Chocolate project that involves Artifact 1 as a parent.


Oh yeah, any idea if that is related to the d9thai x a1 in the recent tshirt packs? That seemed like a cool cross either way. Really hope someone gets to those sooner than later.


----------



## YardG (Mar 27, 2022)

dankbydrew said:


> Oh yeah, any idea if that is related to the d9thai x a1 in the recent tshirt packs? That seemed like a cool cross either way. Really hope someone gets to those sooner than later.


Looked back at the post and comments, a chocolate Artifact 1 was the mom he was using for that project, but no indication of what the male is.


----------



## YardG (Mar 27, 2022)

Went back through his IG posts to see what he's been posting about over the last 6 months, A1 shows up a number of times, there's some Afghan he calls "BJ" that I think he might've heaped praise on at some point that he shared a photo of a cross of with A1, Ethiopian Banana, Rajasthani Sikar, an Afghan/Mexican... which isn't to say he'll necessarily be releasing any of it, just things he has growing, but you never know.

One that looks intriguing, a CBH x BSHW plant that he says he released as testers a decade ago, but he said something about gifting the best cut from that line to the community so maybe no seed releases of that one, but... maybe westcoast people can keep an eye on the usual suspects (e.g. Radio Ridge).


----------



## bongrip101 (Mar 27, 2022)

Lavender Jack


----------



## SNEAKYp (Mar 27, 2022)

dankbydrew said:


> Oh yeah, any idea if that is related to the d9thai x a1 in the recent tshirt packs? That seemed like a cool cross either way. Really hope someone gets to those sooner than later.


These are also slated for this year in my tent


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 27, 2022)

B himself: "The proof is in the pudding."
Do what you want guys. No ones opinion matters. 9B MF's here, you will find someone who shares yours. Live, die. Everything in between is up for grabs. People suck. Gods in drag, maybe. Kali and Shiva are gods on a death trip. Part of the ride.
At some point, cookies crosses might be the only stuff for sale. The plant moves on. It just wants to survive. We are the ones steering it away from being helpful to us. Or we are the ones steering it towards what we want.
The drug traits are fucking cool. The most useful aspects of this plant are wrapped up in the other 98% of its genes. Hemp will help save the world. pot will help those of us that are sad from watching it go around the toilet bowl, sinking lower.
I have light. I have darkness. They love each other.


----------



## luhjuhjuh (Mar 27, 2022)

Granola Funk on day 67F hopefully chopping @70F. Trichome heads come off super dry/sandy, so it’s lookin like a good hash candidate.


----------



## SimpleBox (Mar 28, 2022)

Congrats to Bodhi for hopefully getting paid.
Id like to think that he’s smart enough to get compensated handsomely for the ‘cookies’ deal.
I could be wrong but Bodhi seems to have a disabled son who’ll probably need care his whole life. I don’t think selling packs to glg, hg, and jbc for let’s guess $20 a pack would cut it. $20 is factoring all the BOGOs.
All the critics with negative comments should mind their necks.
Im not a Bodhi Stan, I’m a realist


----------



## Psyphish (Mar 28, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Blue dream x Apollo 11 g
> View attachment 5108545


Unmistakable pistils! Damn I miss my TGA A13 bx.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Mar 28, 2022)

Expect restocks soon. Speakeasy seedbank just posted this in their discord. I’d expect other places are putting in their orders as well.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 28, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Expect restocks soon. Speakeasy seedbank just posted this in their discord. I’d expect other places are putting in their orders as well.
> 
> View attachment 5109234
> View attachment 5109235


Yes we also have a order in. Excited for some new firer.BD


----------



## VAhomegrown (Mar 28, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> Yes we also have a order in. Excited for some new firer.BD


Same here! You guys getting anything new that's not listed above?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 28, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Same here! You guys getting anything new that's not listed above?


A complete restock. But that is all the new gear. It will be cheaper and possible not have freebies.
You all will know when I do. When the package arrives. LOL


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Mar 28, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> A complete restock. But that is all the new gear. It will be cheaper and possible not have freebies.
> You all will know when I do. When the package arrives. LOL


Oooh fingers crossed for some purple wookie gear!


----------



## VAhomegrown (Mar 28, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> A complete restock. But that is all the new gear. It will be cheaper and possible not have freebies.
> You all will know when I do. When the package arrives. LOL


Does GLG have a Discord?


----------



## Cutkeeper (Mar 28, 2022)

Mothers milk f2 with a snuggle funk leaf. This tall plant has the candy hearts with a very floral/ perfume note.


----------



## Coloradocoolaid (Mar 28, 2022)

Decided to pop my last 9 SSDD seeds in to germinate. It was a 12 pack because I already had 3 seedling up!
Open pollination for F2s! And I’ll probably breed keepers with keepers if I get any… Also make some S1s with homemade colloidal silver.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 28, 2022)

Coloradocoolaid said:


> Decided to pop my last 9 SSDD seeds in to germinate. It was a 12 pack because I already had 3 seedling up!
> Open pollination for F2s! And I’ll probably breed keepers with keepers if I get any… Also make some S1s with homemade colloidal silver.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109495View attachment 5109496View attachment 5109497


Best of luck


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 28, 2022)

Coloradocoolaid said:


> Decided to pop my last 9 SSDD seeds in to germinate. It was a 12 pack because I already had 3 seedling up!
> Open pollination for F2s! And I’ll probably breed keepers with keepers if I get any… Also make some S1s with homemade colloidal silver.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109495View attachment 5109496View attachment 5109497


if you need f2 testers for science and stuff…I’ve got a lab coat


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 28, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> View attachment 5109234
> View attachment 5109235


FAT STRAWBERRY and WOOKIE BxCITRUS!!! 
Those would be my picks. I am loving fruit right now. Black Raspberry. The big floral fruity one.
Blue Sunshine 
Still months away...


----------



## Coloradocoolaid (Mar 29, 2022)

All but one of my SSDD seeds cracked or had tails in 24 hours…


----------



## hillbill (Mar 30, 2022)

Came to him in a dream just before very first post


----------



## hillbill (Mar 30, 2022)

Got 3 pitiful Soul Mate at 42 days stinking up the place. Rotten little things smell like pine pitch and English Leather. They have far too many of those milky lookin trykes, can’t see the green of the calyxes. Tall pyramid buds, some pistils going blonde/rust. Average size but the trichs look crowded with big heads.

1 Babylon Buster at 50 days gettin all swelled up in the buds with that same trich problem. Smells a lot like some kind lemon but sweet. Lots of hybreed vigor. And big firm buds, but this poly hybreed is also far too sticky.

I also have 3 Cherry Queen F2s flowered young, strong nowwith buds growing. Leaves run to narrow.

About to order some more seeds from other breeders but Bodhi has been fine with me for years.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 30, 2022)

Poof, gone, magic


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 30, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Came to him in a dream just before very first post


Ya I saw that guy, And he was gone before I could read it again and reply. Not very often some one has those type of feelings towards Mr B.
He really is a Nice person.


----------



## Freshbakd (Mar 30, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> Ya I saw that guy, And he was gone before I could read it again and reply. Not very often some one has those type of feelings towards Mr B.
> He really is a Nice person.


its amazing how much anger someone can work up for someone they have never met. laughable is an understatement.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Mar 30, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> Ya I saw that guy, And he was gone before I could read it again and reply. Not very often some one has those type of feelings towards Mr B.
> He really is a Nice person.


Lol I saw it too. Hell of a post. Don't know why he felt the need to single out Bodhi when almost every other breeder is selling F1's


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 30, 2022)

Well now I’m bummed I missed the troll post…


----------



## VAhomegrown (Mar 30, 2022)

Was it the all CAPS guy again lol?


----------



## dankbydrew (Mar 30, 2022)

Damn, I wish I would have saved it. It was pretty comical how much thought and effort was put into it. You gotta wonder what's really going on there... What the hell are they smoking?! Certainly isn't some 88G13HP, SSDD, or Wookie crosses they were so upset about... Lol. 

I think it's another case of "I smoke OG and Chem all day, why isn't this hitting me the same?!?! WAaAaAaHhHhHhHhHhHh!!!!!" 

I am certainly yearning for more Super Silver Hashplant... Don't sleep on those. Some of the dankest dank I've ever danked.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 30, 2022)

I want to buy f1s or an IBL


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 31, 2022)

Hey all you stupid bodhi followers. I got a saints crossing plant sexed. Going to let her veg indoor until I get some more sunlight then put her outdoors in a few months hopefully yield some decent boof to smoke on the city bus with bodhi. also I think I’m done with bodhi after this and will strictly grow Barney’s farm and mass medical seeds only!! they have 700 males bodhi only has 1.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 31, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Hey all you stupid bodhi followers. I got a saints crossing plant sexed. Going to let her veg indoor until I get some more sunlight then put her outdoors in a few months hopefully yield some decent boof to smoke on the city bus with bodhi. also I think I’m done with bodhi after this and will strictly grow Barney’s farm and mass medical seeds only!! they have 700 males bodhi only has 1.


700 Will Smiths vs 1 alpha male


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 31, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> 700 Will Smiths vs 1 alpha male


I don’t know how anyone hold that many males without pollen getting mixed up but it’s just so cool and opposite of Bodhis pollen chucking and I love the movie wild Wild West.


----------



## 0potato0 (Mar 31, 2022)

Its's not like they put different labels on white widow crosses depending on what's popular that week


----------



## hillbill (Mar 31, 2022)

Got 3 Liberty Haze 12/12 from seed right now. Making some flowers!

Bodhi has gotten away from and lost males he was working with and I have grown a lot of Bodhi but am exploring other stuff now.

Very few “breeders” are generation breeders selecting males and female from hundreds of plants and constantly picking the best to go on. Most old European did actually breed that way, as well as a few “islands” here. Bodhi does not do that but Bodhi does have shit tested.

3162 damn pages says something for Bodhi power.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Mar 31, 2022)

Speaking of Mass Medical, they have a new one coming out this year - Prayer Tower Sativa x Tangie


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 31, 2022)

Speaking of Bodhi; anyone running the Nepali Watermelon HP yet?


----------



## Zett66 (Mar 31, 2022)

Speaking of Bodhi: I will drop some Goji OG F2s from @Houstini in a few weeks and Purple wookie V2 later this year. Will make a few seeds like always. I saw some nice picks of the purple wookie on here, anyone know about the effects? What I found online on previous Bodhi strains did not at all match my experience, so curious about opinion of someone who actually grew it.


----------



## Zett66 (Mar 31, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I don’t know how anyone hold that many males without pollen getting mixed up but it’s just so cool and opposite of Bodhis pollen chucking and I love the movie wild Wild West.


Yea I think thats why some breeders give a 99% on the strain. I have seen that from some of the better breeders. Cannot really rule a little cross polination out if you work with more than 1 male. That being said, what I ran so far was always very uniform, just few strains with different pheno types in the pack, could have been differet strain all together I suppose


----------



## YardG (Mar 31, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Speaking of Bodhi; anyone running the Nepali Watermelon HP yet?


I was thinking of running a few hybrids outdoors this summer, though I'm still figuring my [bleep] out in a serious way. I've got the Vietnam 7 hybrid, a small pack of Stray's Watermelon Haze, and Doc's Ethiopian Banana, Black Lime Reserve, Chocolate Trip, and Endless Sunshine. I still need to get conduit and plastic sheeting but I did get fittings to throw together a tunnel to hopefully protect treasures.


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 1, 2022)

From JBC:

*03/31 BODHI UPDATE*: *BODHI* HAS DECIDED TO DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT THIS SPRING DROP.
HERE IS A NOTE FROM THE MAN HIMSELF:
“THE LAST FEW YEARS HAVE BEEN CHALLENGING FOR EVERYBODY INCLUDING US… OUR OUTREACH AND COMMUNITY TESTING PROGRAMS SUFFERED AND SEEDS BACKED UP. IVE BEEN GOING THROUGH THE FRIDGE AND THERES SO MANY AMAZING LINES BURIED IN THERE, WHETHER THEY WERE NOT TESTED, NOT FULLY TESTED, SPECIAL ONE OFFS, DIFFERENT VERSIONS, SAVED BACK, LOST LINES, OR JUST SLIPPED THROUGH THE CRACKS…. I FIGURE ITS TIME TO OPEN THE VAULTS…. IM GOING TO OFFER THESE AT A DISCOUNT AND SAY THEY ARE NOT FULLY TESTED OR NFT, MOST ARE LIMITED AND WONT BE AVAILABLE AGAIN…”
HE HAS ALSO DECIDED NOT TO OFFER FREEBIES WITH THIS DROP, INSTEAD GIVING A DEEP DISCOUNT ON ALL PACKS.
HERE’S HOW IT WILL WORK HERE AT JBC:
THE NFT PACKS WILL BE $50.00 AND WILL LIKELY BE LIMITED TO ONE PACK OF EACH PER CUSTOMER.
THE REGULAR PACKS WILL BE ON SALE FOR $52.00. SINCE WE DO STILL HAVE A BIT OF A SUPPLY OF FREEBIES WE WILL BE OFFERING A RANDOM (NO CHOICE OFFERED) FREEBIE PACK WITH EVERY 3 PACKS PURCHASED.
*OFFER GOOD WHILE FREEBIE SUPPLIES LAST
AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST, HERE ARE THE NFT PACKS WE EXPECT:
*RAZZBERRY UNICORN* (GOJI RAZZ X PURPLE UNICORN)* | MOTOR BREATH X 88G13HP | TEMPLE V2* (SUPER SILVER HAZE X WILLIAMS WONDER)* | FAT STRAWBERRY* (FAT CHERRY AFGHAN X STRAWBERRY MILK)* | FACE OFF OG X 88G13HP | WOOKIE BX CITRUS* (WOOKIE X CALI O X WOOKIE) 
*** WE WILL KEEP YOU POSTED WITH EXACT DROP DATE AND TIME INFO AS SOON AS WE HAVE IT.


----------



## 2seepictures (Apr 1, 2022)

*Goji F2* - finished.


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 1, 2022)

2seepictures said:


> *Goji F2* - finished.
> 
> View attachment 5111816


Is this from @Houstini 's stock or did you do a seed increase of your own?


----------



## 2seepictures (Apr 1, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> Is this from @Houstini 's stock or did you do a seed increase of your own?


My own. Second time doing Goji F2s. First batch (different parents) was unstable, lacked odor and was really stretchy and unappealing. Waiting to test effects and thoroughly inspect before I form a solid opinion on these but so far they seem promising.


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 1, 2022)

2seepictures said:


> My own. Second time doing Goji F2s. First batch (different parents) was unstable, lacked odor and was really stretchy and unappealing. Waiting to test effects and thoroughly inspect before I form a solid opinion on these but so far they seem promising.


Looks really great mane! Hope you like it.


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 2, 2022)

2seepictures said:


> *Goji F2* - finished.
> 
> View attachment 5111816


Absolutely gorgeous and your photo does her justice. It's posts like these that keep me coming back to the Bodhi thread.
AWESOME!!
BR


----------



## SNEAKYp (Apr 2, 2022)

Here's some Kodama that turned a really deep purple/black towards the end. Chopped day 79


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 2, 2022)

D9 Thai x Artifact 1 x 88g13/hp got wet. Looks like a math equation. Running this outside. Have to find the Mango Lotus x Snow Lotus f2's from last summer. Running them down the line outside for awhile. See what happens. Any spare clones of om4, blue sunshine, black triangle, black cherry, and lazy lightning are going out too. 
Im out of bodhi packs now. Have had some real good times. 4/20 refill I hope.


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 2, 2022)

TWest65 said:


> From JBC:
> 
> *03/31 BODHI UPDATE*: *BODHI* HAS DECIDED TO DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT THIS SPRING DROP.
> HERE IS A NOTE FROM THE MAN HIMSELF:
> ...


This can’t be all he has in the vault . Nothing I really need listed. But the deal on the regular packs is awesome if anyone needs to stock up


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 3, 2022)

sdd420 said:


> This can’t be all he has in the vault . Nothing I really need listed. But the deal on the regular packs is awesome if anyone needs to stock up


Maybe just a taste to get the interest juices flowing. However, I Can't imagine a purchase limit to that amount of seeds. So, the mystery remains.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 3, 2022)

TWest65 said:


> From JBC:
> 
> *03/31 BODHI UPDATE*: *BODHI* HAS DECIDED TO DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT THIS SPRING DROP.
> HERE IS A NOTE FROM THE MAN HIMSELF:
> ...


Alright …..where’s the GMO x 88g13hp?


----------



## klyphman (Apr 3, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> D9 Thai x Artifact 1 x 88g13/hp got wet.


This’ll be my outdoor Bodhi as well. 
Soaking in a few weeks.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Apr 3, 2022)

klyphman said:


> This’ll be my outdoor Bodhi as well.
> Soaking in a few weeks.





Dreaming1 said:


> D9 Thai x Artifact 1 x 88g13/hp got wet


Can't wait to see how yours do. I just got a pack of those myself.


----------



## YardG (Apr 3, 2022)

Still getting my plan together for the summer but I was thinking about trying DLA9 (Kush 4), Lemon Afghan, Mango Biche x Kashmir, Skunk HP, and some Pink Lotus that Crush worked to F4, all outdoors. Here's to hoping all the pieces come together, and for a little less rain.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 3, 2022)

Yeah I plan on running skunk hp again it had strong branching and awesome flowers , very resilient against everything. Everyone thinks when bodhi writes “outdoor” on a pack it’s going to herm and be a mess, not how interpreted it as “outdoor bodhi labels means they will be awesome outdoors” that’s the message I’ve received


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 3, 2022)

Outdoor hoping to run what I’m growing now. Saints crossing, magic carpet(clone), DLA6, fantasy island, purple triangle, Chem Kesey , skunk hp, Orange sunshine, Dreadneck, purple soul. That’s all I can remember might be a few more.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Apr 3, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Outdoor hoping to run what I’m growing now. Saints crossing, magic carpet(clone), DLA6, fantasy island, purple triangle, Chem Kesey , skunk hp, Orange sunshine, Dreadneck, purple soul. That’s all I can remember might be a few more.


You got some good ones in there! I've been on the lookout for the Orange Sunshine. I think there were some F2's made on OG. Can't wait to see how yours do. That Fantasy Island, Skunk HP, and DLA6 will be nice to see as well!


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 3, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> You got some good ones in there! I've been on the lookout for the Orange Sunshine. I think there were some F2's made on OG. Can't wait to see how yours do. That Fantasy Island, Skunk HP, and DLA6 will be nice to see as well!


I’ve popped two seeds on the past and they were mutant shit plants. These are not F2 they are original release orange sunshine. I’m going through the rest now I just planted them 2 days ago. I love skunk hp already looking for a different expression than the one I grew last year. The smell was all hashplant , which isn’t bad lol


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 3, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> You got some good ones in there! I've been on the lookout for the Orange Sunshine. I think there were some F2's made on OG. Can't wait to see how yours do. That Fantasy Island, Skunk HP, and DLA6 will be nice to see as well!


If I get a good orange sunshine I will definitely share a cutting with others.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Apr 3, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> If I get a good orange sunshine I will definitely share a cutting with others.


Shit man, if you're able to, make some F2's!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 3, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Outdoor hoping to run what I’m growing now. Saints crossing, magic carpet(clone), DLA6, fantasy island, purple triangle, Chem Kesey , skunk hp, Orange sunshine, Dreadneck, purple soul. That’s all I can remember might be a few more.


DLA6 is a sleeper hold waiting to happen. Purple triangle sounds interesting. Orange sunshine sounds great and has a great name. Same with chem kesey. Punny stuff.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 3, 2022)

Space Monkey.....Doesnt smell like Wookie


----------



## hillbill (Apr 3, 2022)

I know it smells like something


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 3, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> DLA6 is a sleeper hold waiting to happen. Purple triangle sounds interesting. Orange sunshine sounds great and has a great name. Same with chem kesey. Punny stuff.


I thing the names are just an added bonus. For me it’s about the cali o mom ssdd hybrids usually make me tired. Which is not a desired effect. Hopefully that cali o can add something different. And I am looking for a Chem hybrid that will do well outside and usually the 88g13hp hybrids do well for me. I’ve held onto DLA6 for 3 years and I’m finally running them.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 3, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Shit man, if you're able to, make some F2's!


Yeah that too , won’t happen unless I get something that’s not a runty mutant.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 3, 2022)

Got two out of three Goji sexed, one female, one male with both having almost identical structure and the structure is looking good! Will see what the other one brings to the table but it has a good look so far, shorter than the other two. Wish me luck, I haven't been this excited since I bred some Superstitious crosses a while back.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 3, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I thing the names are just an added bonus. For me it’s about the cali o mom ssdd hybrids usually make me tired. Which is not a desired effect. Hopefully that cali o can add something different. And I am looking for a Chem hybrid that will do well outside and usually the 88g13hp hybrids do well for me. I’ve held onto DLA6 for 3 years and I’m finally running them.


I greatly enjoyed the Cali-o crosses I've smoked. None Bodhi made, but I'm sure I'd love those too.


----------



## YardG (Apr 3, 2022)

I remembered people said the G13/HP hybrids did well outdoors, am I right in thinking people said Strawberry Milk also does well outdoors? 

Looking at my list I should really run DLA11 as well, that must've been one of the first Bodhi packs I bought (running list in the order I received them).


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 3, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I thing the names are just an added bonus. For me it’s about the cali o mom ssdd hybrids usually make me tired. Which is not a desired effect. Hopefully that cali o can add something different. And I am looking for a Chem hybrid that will do well outside and usually the 88g13hp hybrids do well for me. I’ve held onto DLA6 for 3 years and I’m finally running them.


YMMV, I had 1 female DLA6, and it put me to sleep every time. Not even sure about the high. It was just heavy, heavier, and im out...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2022)

BODHIROXXX6969 said:


> YOU'RE NOT THAT DISCRIMINATING WHEN IT COMES TO CHARACTER YOU ARE LIKE BFF'S WITH MASS MEDICAL AND GGG. THOSE DUDES ARE A BUNCH OF SCUMBAG HYPE CORNBALLS. AND YOU DEFINITELY VOUCH FOR THEM SELLING THEIR STUFF IN YOUR STORE. I WOULD FEEL PRETTY SHITTY IF GOT SUCKERED INTO BUYING THEIR GEAR BECAUSE I BELIEVED IN THE INTEGRITY OF YOUR WEBSITE THEN FOUND OUT LATER THEY WERE A BUNCH OF SUPER LAME GWEEBS.
> 
> ALSO OMG THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! FOR ALL THE CBD STRAINS YOU SENT AS FREEBIES. I LOVE GROWING FAKE WEED! CBD RULES!!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SPEND MONTHS GROWING THOSE CRAZY COOL CBD CROSSES. YOU DA MAN! CBD OVER THC ANY DAY OF THE WEEK.
> 
> ...


Eh sonny? Could you speak up? Can't hear you. 

Go post your vile on another thread. Mellow here. And as a result of some amazing Bodhi Gear. 

Maybe try organics and less subjection of hatred in the presence of all. 

May you grow a Bodhi to potential one day. I believe you would be too high to complain then. 

Peace to you and hopes that you respect the established mood in this thread. 

I'm a boisterous "Richard" that despises capitalism. And find you out of place and line. 

Please lift your feet as you sulk away. Hate to see you trip on an earthworm. They are preciuous.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 3, 2022)

i just want to have the opportunity to ride public transportation with bodhi, I mean Chad Kensington , and talk about his hashplant male. Hopefully he will be my
Guru and help me find a real life. In this life or the next. I mean , Honestly I have no idea what anyones talking about just growing plants here. I don’t get it?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 3, 2022)

BODHIROXXX6969 said:


> WELL KNOWN BODHI HYPELORD


Lol fuck


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2022)

BODHIROXXX6969 said:


> "BODHI TAKES TWO THINGS AND MAKES SOMETHING INCREDIBLE!!!!! SO UNIQUE AND RARE THE TERPS THE TERPS!!!"
> 
> BODHI TAKES TWO THINGS THAT WERE FINE ON THEIR OWN AND CROSSES THEM SO HE CAN MAKE MORE MONEY. THE RESULT DOESN'T EVEN NEED TO EXIST AND Y'ALL ARE DROOLING OVER THEM HARDER THAN NECESSARY. SO ODD


Like you and your profile pic I assume. As it is yet another attempt to instigate. 

My last reply and suggest the community let you embolism on your own. 
WOW!!!???????????????


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 3, 2022)

BODHIROXXX6969 said:


> NO ONE EVEN GOING TO REMARK HOW I CALLED OUT BAD DAWG FOR HAVING MASS MEDICAL AND GGG DICK TATS


Mass medical sucks goji pupil was one of the worst plants I’ve grown. And the whole GGG thing is insanity $400 for 7 seeds of a tk hybrid. Why anyone would vendor for them is beyond me.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 3, 2022)

BODHIROXXX6969 said:


> YOU CAN GET DELETED JUST FOR THINKING THAT. BAD DAWG IS A VERIFIED VENDOR. HIS CBD POWER IS UNQUESTIONABLE


Well shit… They will never stop me I will join the Reddit grow forum and comment on solo cup closet grows.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 3, 2022)

BODHIROXXX6969 said:


> WELCOME TO MY WORLD. MENTION RONALD CRAMPTON ONCE. SUDDENLY DAIRY QUEEN BLIZZARD PROMOS ARE OFF-LIMITS TO CHICKEN TENDER COUPON HOLDERS. BTW INVITING YOU TO THE DQ REDDIT IT'S A SAFE SPACE


Will consider if I am allowed at least one promo for Bodhis new collab with mass medical (pu tang x old mama ghani)


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 3, 2022)

BODHIROXXX6969 said:


> DEAL. BUT MUST BE CALLED OLD GHANI NANNY SNATCH. AND MUST CONTAIN 50:1 CBD:THC. CBD MAKES YOU LESS ANXIOUS. IT'S THE REAL PAIN RELIEVER YMMV


That’s fine whatever gets me a DQ poolside punch twisty misty slush. Then we discuss Bodhis meeting with Berner.


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 3, 2022)

Aside from bodhi having dank he has an awesome perspective on life. After listening to both his potcast it really does give you a different outlook on things, and for me it made me worry about the little things less. That dude typing in all caps has a mental complex and needs to devote some time to positive things instead of negative. Just my two cents. Happy growing all


----------



## YardG (Apr 3, 2022)

BODHIROXXX6969 said:


> YOU'RE NOT THAT DISCRIMINATING WHEN IT COMES TO CHARACTER YOU ARE LIKE BFF'S WITH MASS MEDICAL AND GGG. THOSE DUDES ARE A BUNCH OF SCUMBAG HYPE CORNBALLS. AND YOU DEFINITELY VOUCH FOR THEM SELLING THEIR STUFF IN YOUR STORE. I WOULD FEEL PRETTY SHITTY IF GOT SUCKERED INTO BUYING THEIR GEAR BECAUSE I BELIEVED IN THE INTEGRITY OF YOUR WEBSITE THEN FOUND OUT LATER THEY WERE A BUNCH OF SUPER LAME GWEEBS.
> 
> ALSO OMG THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! FOR ALL THE CBD STRAINS YOU SENT AS FREEBIES. I LOVE GROWING FAKE WEED! CBD RULES!!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SPEND MONTHS GROWING THOSE CRAZY COOL CBD CROSSES. YOU DA MAN! CBD OVER THC ANY DAY OF THE WEEK.
> 
> ...


I laughed a little, I sighed a little. I got mentioned in the vicinity of Leatherneck and Hillbill? #lifegoals!

I'm all for people having opinions, on the other hand I cannot abide people dissing masturbation.

For the record I have heard of yard work, but I'm going for more of an Olmstedian vibe, if Olmsted was a lazy fuck who barely bothered cutting the grass.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 3, 2022)

YardG said:


> I laughed a little, I sighed a little. I got mentioned in the vicinity of Leatherneck and Hillbill? #lifegoals!
> 
> I'm all for people having opinions, on the other hand I cannot abide people dissing masturbation.
> 
> For the record I have heard of yard work, but I'm going for more of an Olmstedian vibe, if Olmsted was a lazy fuck who barely bothered cutting the grass.


I was suprised my name was mentioned first as I really don’t give a shit and just comment for fun I grow tons of different breeders stuff. Real weird honestly….. but I’ve been worse in life so I can’t say anything lol


----------



## VAhomegrown (Apr 3, 2022)

Goji OG F2 signups are open on OG


----------



## hillbill (Apr 3, 2022)

3165 pages


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 3, 2022)

Could one of you guys point me towards the masturbatory-positive share space? Thanks. 
The smell of a pure fart...wtf is that? I thought a koala fart might be good because they eat eucalyptus. It is not. It is sooo bad. 
Im out of bodhi packs, but id spend my money on more. I like the variety. Im the type of guy that likes to dig through the genetic possibilities. 
I love the all caps guy. He makes me look sane. I just posted thanking bad dawg for a CBD cross.


----------



## blobbo (Apr 3, 2022)

Somebody needs a nappy time cuz they seem mighty pissy and angwee


----------



## Boosky (Apr 3, 2022)

The Bad Dawg CBD freebies are actually the ones I hope to find the Holy Grail in. I plan to F2 those and maybe breed a 20%THC 20%CBD strain, that would be awesome i think. Also I think I have mentioned it more than once, Hollyweed = night, night!


----------



## Thegermling (Apr 3, 2022)

Boosky said:


> Third Hollyweed pulled, been hanging for week and in the jar only four days. Even though pre-cure, I had to try it based on the other two I grew. Thick smoke, due to the geasyness of the bud. Does the trick quick and the high lasts as long as any. This one is more kushy than the other two, soft kush like the HPK. Might even get some vanilla-marshmallow when it gets done curing, fingers crossed. If you have Hollyweed, pop em, if you don't get some.


Any hpk leaners? I have a pack of hollowed and pura vida f2’s. The lapk is more bubba dom while the hpk is more of an og without the lemon. More of a lime. I managed to get some hpk s1’s from e game over seeds and I popped them last week. I plan to compare those to hollyweed and pura vida. I love pk


----------



## Zett66 (Apr 4, 2022)

Funny and sad how someone can get THAT angry over other peoples preferences...Ive grown different breeders genetics and they are all pretty good. None of them I tired are as affortable as Bodhi though. Ive seen these Brisco Bargain beans, ok they are cheaper, but thats about it...What a waste of enrgy that must have been to write up LOL....just took down my MangoHP F2 clone and most nugs are ROCK hard...Ive seen jaws has a strain he took to F10 and I just finished his FPOG F4 which turned out awesome as well. Very uniform. I could not say really which genetics are better, its personal preference and in the end you need so find a plant that suits your needs and grow what is fun for you. I Love growing a different strainn every single run


----------



## YardG (Apr 4, 2022)

I didn't take it that seriously, it seemed like someone was really enjoying trolling everybody (dragging GLG into it for no reason, that reeks of trying to get a rise out of people).

That said, totally agree with this ^ on the preferences front. People should grow what they like regardless of what anyone else might think.

Also, if you're going tell us we're all deluded and doing it wrong you could at least tell us what we should be buying.


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 4, 2022)

Dang i missed the all caps guy again. I suspect it's Mr B himself trolling us...
Thing is if he didn't all cap and broke his post into smaller parts and posted then in the corresponding threads then there would be legit points that he has that are worth discussing and are hard to ignore.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 5, 2022)

1 Babylon Buster smells like fuel and oranges today. Nice to train and stockier than last 2 I ran. Very sticky, few new pistils with most a blonde/rust. Surprisingly narrow leaves after first few. Good bud/junk ratio after early aggressive defoliation. Buds like bunches of small hard pine cones. Calyxes need to swell. Most cloudy trykes with 30% clear.

3 Soulmates at 48 days extremely tryke covered and as loud as it gets, right there with Space Monkey! Pine, Cedar and heavy fuel as well as strong raw weed. Got my carbon scrubber as well as carbon exhaust goin on. Big crowded trichs.

Ordered Sun Ra, Deep Line Alchemy #9, Dreadneck and Jabalagod from GLG.


----------



## Chapl (Apr 5, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Dang i missed the all caps guy again. I suspect it's Mr B himself trolling us...
> Thing is if he didn't all cap and broke his post into smaller parts and posted then in the corresponding threads then there would be legit points that he has that are worth discussing and are hard to ignore.


ALL CAPS would be a great strain name


hillbill said:


> 1 Babylon Buster smells like fuel and oranges today. Nice to train and stockier than last 2 I ran. Very sticky, few new pistils with most a blonde/rust. Surprisingly narrow leaves after first few. Good bud/junk ratio after early aggressive defoliation. Buds like bunches of small hard pine cones. Calyxes need to swell. Most cloudy trykes with 30% clear.
> 
> 3 Soulmates at 48 days extremely tryke covered and as loud as it gets, right there with Space Monkey! Pine, Cedar and heavy fuel as well as strong raw weed. Got my carbon scrubber as well as carbon exhaust goin on. Big crowded trichs.
> 
> Ordered Sun Ra, Deep Line Alchemy #9, Dreadneck and Jabalagod from GLG.


What of the avail packs at GLG would you recommend if I had to take a couple to an island


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 5, 2022)

Chapl said:


> ALL CAPS would be a great strain name
> 
> 
> What of the avail packs at GLG would you recommend if I had to take a couple to an island


I also got a Dreadbread cross like hillbill (Babylon Buster) Snuggle Funk Space Monkey and Phone Home(would have preferred Black Triangle but close enough)


----------



## hillbill (Apr 5, 2022)

Soulmate, Space Monkey and Sun Ra for Wookie fans. I am, I am a Wookie Fan!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 5, 2022)

Babylon Buster can be used daytime as there is no couch lock. Very potent though and just not good for focus at all. Not the best for work if you like your job.


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 5, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Babylon Buster can be used daytime as there is no couch lock. Very potent though and just not good for focus at all. Not the best for work if you like your job.


I never smoke during the day it's an evening thing for me helps me relax reset and fall asleep


----------



## jackgonza (Apr 5, 2022)

Chapl said:


> ALL CAPS would be a great strain name
> 
> 
> What of the avail packs at GLG would you recommend if I had to take a couple to an island


Dragonsblood momma is a Hawaiian heirloom


----------



## Boosky (Apr 5, 2022)

Thegermling said:


> Any hpk leaners? I have a pack of hollowed and pura vida f2’s. The lapk is more bubba dom while the hpk is more of an og without the lemon. More of a lime. I managed to get some hpk s1’s from e game over seeds and I popped them last week. I plan to compare those to hollyweed and pura vida. I love pk


This third Hollyweed is the one with the most HPK in it i think. I have not grown HPK but have grow a few crosses of it. Pura Vida being one of them, it was a clone that someone else pheno hunted, soooo tasty! You will find happiness in either of those. Please keep me informed about the HPK S1’S, I love it as well.


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 5, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Dang i missed the all caps guy again. I suspect it's Mr B himself trolling us...
> Thing is if he didn't all cap and broke his post into smaller parts and posted then in the corresponding threads then there would be legit points that he has that are worth discussing and are hard to ignore.


You may be in luck! Look what just popped up in another thread  

that screen name lol


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 5, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> You may be in luck! Look what just popped up in another thread
> 
> that screen name lol
> 
> View attachment 5113562


Idc if he trolls that dude makes me laugh!


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 5, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> Idc if he trolls that dude makes me laugh!


it’s official:


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 5, 2022)

Metal Haze, now under a new HLG 260w Rspec kit


----------



## Chapl (Apr 5, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Babylon Buster can be used daytime as there is no couch lock. Very potent though and just not good for focus at all. Not the best for work if you like your job.


Thank you Hillbill I was inspired to go for Babylon Buster.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 5, 2022)

Tiflis said:


> Metal Haze, now under a new HLG 260w Rspec kit
> View attachment 5113660View attachment 5113661


That's looking very interesting...this is one I wish I had gotten.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Apr 5, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> That's looking very interesting...this is one I wish I had gotten.


Shoe at Headie Gardens said there were a couple packs of Metal Haze on the restock list that he requested, so they might have it when the restock hits


----------



## SNEAKYp (Apr 6, 2022)

TWest65 said:


> …* WOOKIE BX CITRUS* (WOOKIE X CALI O X WOOKIE)


Running this one currently as I got it in a LE drop 

Will post some pics when they settle into their new pots


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 6, 2022)

Just popped four Cosmic Serpent seeds. Can't wait to see what I got. Hopefully a killer male.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 6, 2022)

My 3 Cherry Queen F2s all showing narrow leaves with spaces tween blades. Smells biological? Also spicy. Cluster of grapes or pine cones type buds. Very strong frame with some branches on 2 and a single cola plant all at 40 days after 2 week veg. Darker greens getting a bit lighter now. Calyxes are bulking up and making more new flowers.


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 6, 2022)

hillbill said:


> My 3 Cherry Queen F2s all showing narrow leaves with spaces tween blades. Smells biological? Also spicy. Cluster of grapes or pine cones type buds. Very strong frame with some branches on 2 and a single cola plant all at 40 days after 2 week veg. Darker greens getting a bit lighter now. Calyxes are bulking up and making more new flowers.


What do you mean by "biological"?


----------



## sadboy92 (Apr 6, 2022)

Tiflis said:


> Metal Haze, now under a new HLG 260w Rspec kit
> View attachment 5113660View attachment 5113661


Beautiful plant. How is the 260W Rspec though? I haven't assembled mine...too lazy.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 6, 2022)

D9 Thai x artifact 1 x 88g13/HP are above ground with their first real leaves. All of 'em. Magic beans? Stand back, I don't know how big this thing is going to get.


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Apr 6, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Speaking of Mass Medical, they have a new one coming out this year - Prayer Tower Sativa x Tangie


mass medical strains is not that great imo


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Apr 6, 2022)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Mass medical sucks goji pupil was one of the worst plants I’ve grown. And the whole GGG thing is insanity $400 for 7 seeds of a tk hybrid. Why anyone would vendor for them is beyond me.


for real MMS SUCKS i grew out a pack and got all males and any
female hermed out


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 6, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> Beautiful plant. How is the 260W Rspec though? I haven't assembled mine...too lazy.


Thank you, hope I can keep her healthy, but temps are low for using LEDs. It replaced 2x identical Sunsystem 150w HPS fixtures and the tent is much brighter and has better coverage. I've only been using it for maybe a week so can't really comment on its performance yet. I was curious about 1 thing though, the driver says max power output is 240w and the light is supposed to be 260w, any thoughts on this?


----------



## VAhomegrown (Apr 7, 2022)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> mass medical strains is not that great imo


It's not about MMS being great, it's about MMS being the only place working Prayer Tower Sativa which is an older Bodhi line, hence their mention in a Bodhi thread. Tangie is from Crockett. All they did was mash them up lol. 



SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> for real MMS SUCKS i grew out a pack and got all males and any
> female hermed out


You got pics? If that happened to me, I'd have a shit ton of pics to show off.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 7, 2022)

300 watts of the most inefficient HPS to a killer Board Light will change your life


----------



## Zett66 (Apr 7, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 300 watts of the most inefficient HPS to a killer Board Light will change your life


Yea I saw some people finally make the change lately and everyone is blown away. Only the lower heat output can cause some issues if that was part of the previous environment


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 7, 2022)

Snow Leopard v2 topped once

Lemon Lotus also topped once
Nice coverage on this one


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Apr 7, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> It's not about MMS being great, it's about MMS being the only place working Prayer Tower Sativa which is an older Bodhi line, hence their mention in a Bodhi thread. Tangie is from Crockett. All they did was mash them up lol.
> 
> 
> 
> You got pics? If that happened to me, I'd have a shit ton of pics to show off.


yeah i do


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Apr 7, 2022)

CherryLimeRicky43 said:


> you’re the opposite of what Bodhi Seeds represents, and the community has repeatedly called you out not because they’re jealous or hating (victim mentality), but because honest people can’t just sit by and tolerate people like you who steal others work/rename strains and market them as your own capital gains, while spewing pseudo-hippy “good vibes, super special, unique” lingo; You throw those words around so often it’s comical. Respected breeders don’t just make up stuff about you for no reason, and you know exactly why you got bad press. Stop playing stupid and acting the victim. I’ve observed your behavior for years and your mass marketing IG scheme (10+ posts daily) trying SO hard to convince unknowing buyers of your nonsense. I respect your efforts in your hustle, but you do it the wrong way, by being dishonest and stealing peoples hard work and passing it off as your own/making up cool back stories to cast a narrative. The people will always call out others if they’re not being honest. And you just block people from IG who try to inform others of your dishonesty, to keep covering your tracks. Sorry but this has to be known.


well said, the marketing for his 100th release was insane, the indigo child bx2 was so bad!!! whole pack was males and any fem was a herm, im afraid to pop their peaceful child due to the fact that ICbx2 hermed so easily. stay far away from MASS MEDICAL STRAINS !!!


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 7, 2022)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> well said, the marketing for his 100th release was insane, the indigo child bx2 was so bad!!! whole pack was males and any fem was a herm, im afraid to pop their peaceful child due to the fact that ICbx2 hermed so easily. stay far away from MASS MEDICAL STRAINS !!!


wow that was a smackdown from across 600 thread pages back ouch


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Apr 7, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> wow that was a smackdown from across 600 thread pages back ouch


haha i just started clicking the he said she said button and ended up there lolllz


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 7, 2022)

Didn't the ALL CAPS guy (RIP) say the GLG should be ashamed of promoting MMS...


----------



## klyphman (Apr 7, 2022)

All these previous posts should be dms. Cmon now.

Take a step back and you’ll realize this petty back and forth does not belong in this thread.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 8, 2022)

Bodhi Thread here


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Apr 8, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Bodhi Thread here


Whats in that vapor genie this am Big Bill?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 8, 2022)

Exodus Cheese from Green House in the Arizer Air. 
Extreme Sun Ra F2 on deck, as “white” as anything I’ve seen.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 8, 2022)

Got 2 phenos of Exodus Cheese and neither is Bodhi level herb, not close.


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2022)

@VAhomegrown first we should not be pulling peoples Ig's second youve been REALLY crabby all over the forum for a few days now walk it off man, youre derailing threads


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 8, 2022)

MYFAIRLADY said:


> promo code WILD HOGS which is what this thread is like watching. bunch of cornball hypelord poser deluxes all out on their new harley gear leather bodhi outfits


Oh it's the ALL CAPS guy back I missed you man


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 8, 2022)

leather bodhi outfits... Im down. Rock-and-Roll

I'd bite directly into a 3 for 1 bodhi sale. Id take any of the chem x hp, phone home, and master of muppets out of what's left. Phone home too.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 8, 2022)

Like this? Need one of the skullcap/do wrag/bandana combos too. Leather pants or just chaps? Pants are cool looking, but hot wearing. Chaps just don't look right...


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Apr 8, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> View attachment 5115237
> Like this? Need one of the skullcap/do wrag/bandana combos too. Leather pants or just chaps? Pants are cool looking, but hot wearing. Chaps just don't look right...


goes so hard


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Apr 8, 2022)

has anyone popped the medicine mountain "zap" yet. i wanna play with it but i have zero exp with 14 week sativa


----------



## YardG (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Apr 8, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Got 2 phenos of Exodus Cheese and neither is Bodhi level herb, not close.


I've always liked smoking a good cheese but I have never grown one!


----------



## Boosky (Apr 8, 2022)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> I've always liked smoking a good cheese but I have never grown one!


Same here


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 8, 2022)

MYFAIRLADY said:


> ANNOUNCING ALL CAPS GENETICS NEW RELEASE:
> 
> A POLY SUPER HYBRID OF ALL CULTIVARS FROM ALL CURRENT RELEVANT BREEDERS:
> 
> ...


Yes, the ultimate pheno hunt! Might just find my fav one out of the 35 main phenos and cross it with the CBD Auto to make a faster flowering version.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 8, 2022)

MYFAIRLADY said:


> ANNOUNCING ALL CAPS GENETICS NEW RELEASE:
> 
> A POLY SUPER HYBRID OF ALL CULTIVARS FROM ALL CURRENT RELEVANT BREEDERS:
> 
> ...


Dude you got me laughing way too much with this. Holy shit


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 8, 2022)

MYFAIRLADY said:


> promo code WILD HOGS which is what this thread is like watching. bunch of cornball hypelord poser deluxes all out on their new harley gear leather bodhi outfits


Welcome


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 8, 2022)

If the effect changes based on your horoscope, then geminis could have relaxing, yet uplifting. And indeed find that a good for sleep plant was also good for daytime use. 

What do you think some 4 play (chem 4 x wookie) would do for someone in this pair of galactic shoes?


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 8, 2022)

MYFAIRLADY said:


> promo code WILD HOGS which is what this thread is like watching. bunch of cornball hypelord poser deluxes all out on their new harley gear leather bodhi outfits


I met someone who couldn’t figure out growing either. He works in construction now. You really shouldn’t be so hard on yourself, not everyone can do it. It’s nothing to be ashamed of.

I’m sure you you have a great personality and a lot going for you. The whole making multiple profiles on a forum to cuck yourself is probably just a temporary fluke. You’ve got this bud - walmart is always hiring


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 8, 2022)

So, should I buy a pack? Chem 4 x Wookie. 
I know when they drop the drop, I will be too late if there are limits on new/old stuff. I don't even need anymore seed, but you know Im going to peek that list and throw something in the cart. I've had some good bodhi growing times. Id like them to continue.
I see B as gathering many points and connecting them. New paths. Yes, some could be developed into larger,heavier built paths. But, that could be your part. Yeah, some F5 stuff would be great. But, he does what he does. And some of that has been great to me. I'm on my way down the line with the strains I got. So, in a few years, I'll see for myself all of what is in the genetics. And hopefully, I will be able to save cuts of the best.
And I will put them together. What else can you do? I wish people were better. They aren't. But, if you want more people, they have to breed. Polyhybrids of Polyhybrids. It's all the same family going at each other for billions of years. Pretty gross. But, it is the world we live in today. So, pick up the pieces and walk on down the road. Rebuild what you can, and explore for new opportunities.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 8, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> work in construction...


All work is the same. Value is a construct. You need shelter. You need clean water. You need food. You need wastes dealt with. And a lot more often than you need a manager,doctor,lawyer,or monkey influencer. I know deep thinking, intelligent, uneducated folks. I also know highly educated fools.


----------



## Freshbakd (Apr 9, 2022)

MYFAIRLADY said:


> YOU SHOULD EMAIL DOC D AND TELL HIM WHAT YOU LIKE AND HAVE HIM PICK OUT THREE DIFFERENT PACKS FOR YOU TO CHERRY POP. THEN PLACE THOSE PACKS 1) UNDER YOUR PILLOW 2) UNDER YOUR CAR SEAT 3) IN A STRANGER'S POCKET. ON THE BACK OF THE STRANGER'S POCKET PACK, WRITE DOWN INSTRUCTIONS FOR TAKING IT TO F3, AND A TIME AND DATE FOR RENDEZVOUS. SECONDLY, TAKE YOUR CAR AND SELL IT. INCLUDE INSTRUCTIONS FOR TURNING THE CAR INTO SOME SORT OF USE-NEED-SPECIFIC WHATEVER IT IS. IN THE GLOVE COMPARTMENT LEAVE THE INFORMATION FOR THE POCKET PACK STRANGER RENDEZVOUS IN A MINIATURE FARMER'S ALMANAC. WITH THE PAGES RIPPED OUT AND REPLACED WITH SILVER SABLE FANFIC. HAVE THE CAR SALE PERSON S3 THE UNDER THE SEAT FUTURE F1'S. THIRDLY TELL YOUR WIFE YOU WANT A DIVORCE. FINALIZE THAT WHOLE SHE-BANG. FIND HER SISTER. CONFESS YOUR UNDYING LOVE FOR HER. BUT THAT YOU CAN HAVE ANY FISH IN THE SEA. PROVE IT BY THROWING A RAINBOW PARTY. BOOM IN THE MIDDLE OF THE WHOLE SHE-BANG SHE SHOWS UP AT THE DOOR. TAKE HER TO THE SEED PACKET PILLOW ROOM. PLANT THE SEEDS USING AN EBB AND FLOW SIP ETC AND I'M ASSUMING YOU ORIGINALLY HAD A WATER BED AT THIS POINT. DEVELOP GILLS AND FLOOD THE WHOLE ROOM AND BECOME FISHPEOPLE WITH THE SISTER WHO IS NOW YOUR COMMON LAW FISHWIFE. AROUND THIS TIME YOUR PILLOW PACK SEEDS ARE AROUND F6 AND HAVE DEVELOPED LILYPAD 5G HOVER TECHNOLOGY. TRANSPORT OVER TO THE RENDEZVOUS POINT USING SWIM TACTICS AND AVAILABLE WATERWAYS. THERE THE CARPERSON PACK AND THE POCKET STRANGER PACK SHOULD HAVE SOME SORT OF MIXED RACE CELEBRATION BBQ SET UP. NOW AND THIS IS IMPORTANT: MAKE SURE TO HYPE UP AND FETISHIZE BODHI GEAR SOME MORE. JESUS! SOME OF THE MOST SOUGHT AFTER GENETICS MY FOOT!!! NEVER SEEN SO MUCH FLOATING WORLD VALUE SYSTEM TRANSACTIONS AND REINFORCED CONDITIONING NONSENSE. YOU CORNBALL GWEEBS NEED TO TAKE A SHOWER AND MAKE A LIST OF GOALS. DE-BULLSHIT YOUR CHINESE RUSSIAN FUCKSPACES WITHOUT AUTOCOMPLETE. SHEESH


but how do you really feel?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 9, 2022)

I excitedly await the drop. Was trying to avoid hemorrhaging cash, but this guy reminded me of the black triangle, the DLA6, the om4/omg4(?), the lazy lightning, the mango lotus x snow lotus, and the black raspberry I grew. And now Im for sure in. Damn this Bodhi hypelord @MYFAIRLADY!!! I hope he pays you well.

Fishwife? I feel as if I missed something somewhere. Shades of Apkallu, Dagon,Oannes.
You really do either have an unrequited hard on for the guy and this is angst, or are super deluxe jelly.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 9, 2022)

Call them strains? Go ahead. Feel freeeeeee!
Business man? Yes. Help? Yes. Community? IDK. 
You don't want seeds. You want a clone of a plant that you tried and like. Growing from seed is a gamble, not a guarantee. Who has packs of 10 seeds which all turn out amazing? Did you breed the males to know for sure? The times have changed. What once was, is no more. You move on from where we are today. 
I want the genetics, not the nice mom clone. Im looking in the guts. All up in there. He is what/who he is. It's like anything else. You Can't know someone from a few posts on the interwebs. You can only make generalized assumptions. Dude will live his life, die his death, and you have zero effect on anything.
You're screaming into the void. I dig it. I get some of it. Just a funny place to keep shitting. I agree with potency should be there. Especially if you want Potentcy. But... I keep a purple mendo breath. I grow CBD. I like energetic strains. I need to focus. I need to calm down. I like to get blasted out too. This plant does a lot of stuff. I enjoy all of it. 
The pretty, frosty plant with no high is a bummer. Seen them before too. I see growing seeds to be a 1 in 100 for an amazing plant. 1 in 10 for being good enough for me. Im picky about amazing effects.
At least with the single males reused, you get to see what the males genes are doing across a range of strains. So, his focusing on the other half is important and helpful.
Rainbow party? How can you mad at someone for that? Didn't get a chance to add your color?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 9, 2022)

It takes one to know one. Imma DM you man. I like you. Shit, I love you, brother. Just, a time and a place, and im pretty sure this isn't exactly the right place. You have to see that. Great time for it though... I live in OK. I disagree a lot. But, Im not "waking up" anyone by being confrontational. They are where they are. I have to take care of myself. I won't be able to jump the train leaving town if I try to drag along dead weight.


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 9, 2022)

Only a Bodhi thread can deliver that level of epicness.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 9, 2022)

Back into the Mango Lotus x Snow Lotus lately. Gallon jar has about two inches left. Just in time for the summer season. Dried out. Flavor is the same. Not sure what that is. Ive had green mangos. It isnt that. Idk. High is mellow. It's all head. Energizing. I feel taller. And it has what I have to say is an antidepressant quality. I feel good. Increased positivity.
Anyone grown Lazy Lightning? Is the scent jasmine?


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 9, 2022)

MYFAIRLADY said:


> MEANWHILE EVERYONE JUST WANTS THE NICE MOTHERPLANTS. NOT THE GENETICS CLEAVED IN HALF AND WATERED DOWN WITH THIS "THE DAD PASSES ON FROST, POTENCY, AND STRUCTURE" DOCTRINE-CUM-MEMORANDUM.


I do have to disagree with you there as an old Black Domina grower from the late 90ies that was killer smoke with 16-19% THC, now mixed with the hashplant dad:
Snuggle-Funk.pdf (beartoothmedicinal.com)


----------



## hillbill (Apr 9, 2022)

Vaping (Space Monkey x DNA Sleeskunk) x Greepoint Black Gold F2 right now, pretty heavy handed for go in the morning. Vapor Genie Aluminum called to action. Face rush potent.

GLG did not have first freebie so I went with Devils Hashplant. Changed my mind on Dreadneck to Dread Bread. Accumulating more simple strains for fall reproduction and chucking projects. I still need an Intense old school type Northern Lights.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 9, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Vaping (Space Monkey x DNA Sleeskunk) x Greepoint Black Gold F2 right now, pretty heavy handed for go in the morning. Vapor Genie Aluminum called to action. Face rush potent.
> 
> GLG did not have first freebie so I went with Devils Hashplant. Changed my mind on Dreadneck to Dread Bread. Accumulating more simple strains for fall reproduction and chucking projects. I still need an Intense old school type Northern Lights.


Peak has a great NL. Ran it a few times.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 9, 2022)

Agreed, lost mine. Peak is no longer selling beans


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 9, 2022)

They should really stop banning the ALL CAPS guy the tread makes no sense after the purges


----------



## Freshbakd (Apr 9, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> They should really stop banning the ALL CAPS guy the tread makes no sense after the purges


But he will fill pages with nonsense is the problem. Could quickly be the all caps thread. It's funny it's dumb, I emphasize dumb. I also find it humorous that they don't get a reaction out of many before they are gone. Only a couple jokes at best no arguing or anything


----------



## YardG (Apr 9, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> They should really stop banning the ALL CAPS guy the tread makes no sense after the purges


I'm going with the theory that Dreaming1 smoked a whole bunch of crazy hash and has been having a really intense conversation with himself about seed options and the meaning of life. BOGOs are serious business.


----------



## YardG (Apr 9, 2022)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> has anyone popped the medicine mountain "zap" yet. i wanna play with it but i have zero exp with 14 week sativa


You on OG? There's someone there who posted earlier today about a Zap grow.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 9, 2022)

It is not me. Wait....IT ISNT ME.  I can be as ugly as in real life from right here @Dreaming1. Pull my card and read it. I have no need to pull punches. And I LOVE BODHI! Dude has my vote of confidence. I only send good vibes out for him, his family, and friends. Carry on.
Anyone got a scent identity on Lazy Lightning? Is it jasmine? I have no idea what this smell is, and it is delicious.


----------



## YardG (Apr 9, 2022)

Only meant to be a ridiculous joke!


----------



## LunarMOG (Apr 9, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> It is not me. Wait....IT ISNT ME.  I can be as ugly as in real life from right here @Dreaming1. Pull my card and read it. I have no need to pull punches. And I LOVE BODHI! Dude has my vote of confidence. I only send good vibes out for him, his family, and friends. Carry on.
> Anyone got a scent identity on Lazy Lightning? Is it jasmine? I have no idea what this smell is, and it is delicious.


ye know i couldnt pinpoint it.... i only had two females, they're chunky and frosty AF (not all caps guy btw)... potent, earthy i guess, i gotta double check now


----------



## buddygrows (Apr 10, 2022)

Tiger Tail, very weird plant. Smells and tastes spicy.


----------



## JMcG (Apr 10, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> Looks delicious
> found this
> Snuggle-Funk.pdf (beartoothmedicinal.com)


Heh heh… that’s me! 
I’ve run that pheno twice now and it comes out more sativa than indica. Strange, given the BD lineage. Still, it throws down big yields and weighs well. It’s an easy one to clone too.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Apr 10, 2022)

Take a break from being on RIU and this thread gets a flare up..... lol what the hell did I miss?

Tallied up my F2's from this last round with my Kodama run. I have wayyyyyyyy too many. I have 11 different variations on the F2s. 

Broke up a nug of my darkest and tallest Kodama plant for a tester it was so covered in resin it felt like pebbles when it was ground up. Very much looking forward to this one. Absolutely no Blue Jolly Rancher smells across the board on this one. Smells are ranging from almost offensive tar/coffee/chemical to slight fruit.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2022)

Vaping some Sun Ra F2. Oh yeah! Gonna go outside. 80*!


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Apr 10, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Take a break from being on RIU and this thread gets a flare up..... lol what the hell did I miss?
> 
> Tallied up my F2's from this last round with my Kodama run. I have wayyyyyyyy too many. I have 11 different variations on the F2s.
> 
> Broke up a nug of my darkest and tallest Kodama plant for a tester it was so covered in resin it felt like pebbles when it was ground up. Very much looking forward to this one. Absolutely no Blue Jolly Rancher smells across the board on this one. Smells are ranging from almost offensive tar/coffee/chemical to slight fruit.


You missed some bullshit. You chose a perfect time for a break. The Kodama sounds nice!


----------



## SNEAKYp (Apr 10, 2022)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> You missed some bullshit. You chose a perfect time for a break. The Kodama sounds nice!


Glad I missed out then. Smoked the extra sticky one today and it was definitely a heavy hitter. Only one of the Kodama plants so far that has left me sleepy after though.


----------



## ekillah (Apr 10, 2022)

Just finished chopping my second grow. Super Silver Day Dream (ssh x ssdd). I had two phenos, one was super leafy sativa leaning (not sure if i really like it) and this indica leaning one. This one smells like butter with a hint of berries. Super excited to try this one out. The butter smell came super late, literally the last few week. 79 days since flip. 

Threw out a few nanners in the past few days too so i figure to chop it. Left a few bottom nugs to finish off since It didnt look as pretty, almost foxtail like... airy? Not dense. Not sure if itll help by letting it run longer but we’ll see. Excited to say the least, sounds like its leaning closer to SSDD based on the butter notes


----------



## raytizzle (Apr 11, 2022)

I just smoked some Amrita I grew outdoors in living soil almost 3 years ago... it still smokes fucking amazing! Making me want to reach into my last pack of amrita and bring it back.


----------



## Zett66 (Apr 11, 2022)

ekillah said:


> Just finished chopping my second grow. Super Silver Day Dream (ssh x ssdd). I had two phenos, one was super leafy sativa leaning (not sure if i really like it) and this indica leaning one. This one smells like butter with a hint of berries. Super excited to try this one out. The butter smell came super late, literally the last few week. 79 days since flip.
> 
> Threw out a few nanners in the past few days too so i figure to chop it. Left a few bottom nugs to finish off since It didnt look as pretty, almost foxtail like... airy? Not dense. Not sure if itll help by letting it run longer but we’ll see. Excited to say the least, sounds like its leaning closer to SSDD based on the butter notes


Very cool, let us know how they test smoke. I have a pack of the same line, but it seems like now its called Silver Sunshine?!?!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 11, 2022)

Bodhi arriving Tuesday


----------



## hillbill (Apr 11, 2022)

1 Babylon Buster at 62 days still bulking up with plenty of clear trykes. They seem quick to cloud when they do. Some fade with tight buds. Within a few days.

3 Soulmates at 54 days smell like turpentine and spent shotshell. Hard buds now seem like little bunches. Extreme trich coverage and one better than the others. In the top few for making huge big and crowded tryke. Lotsof cloudy and pearl trichs on these. Chop will be about same day as Babylon Buster.

3 Cherry Queen F2s 45 days in bulking up nicely, doing fine with thingsmostly green, few rusty pistils, all fresh and white and long. Narrow leaves, fat buds and stocky. Gettin frosty.


----------



## Zett66 (Apr 11, 2022)

Thought Id share this, from Bodhi on the NFTs and Berner collab


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 11, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Thought Id share this, from Bodhi on the NFTs and Berner collab
> View attachment 5116623


The NFT's may be intersting, but the Cookie's colab is something for others.


----------



## blobbo (Apr 11, 2022)

Ive never smoked cookies


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 11, 2022)

blobbo said:


> Ive never smoked cookies


Set 'em and forget 'em...they'll smoke!


----------



## Hoss8455 (Apr 11, 2022)

All Caps Hashplant


----------



## conor c (Apr 11, 2022)

blobbo said:


> Ive never smoked cookies


Straight cookies you aint missing much imo hybrids of it can be way better tho i find straight cookies lacks punch its more a taste thing so as long as you cross it to something more potent it should be good


----------



## SNEAKYp (Apr 11, 2022)

Something of interest for the Citrus Wookie BX

This one male went total hermie on me. Nothing a quick cull won't fix.


----------



## raytizzle (Apr 12, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Thought Id share this, from Bodhi on the NFTs and Berner collab
> View attachment 5116623


Bodhi is creating an NFT? Please give us more details or link us to a source please.


----------



## Zett66 (Apr 12, 2022)

raytizzle said:


> Bodhi is creating an NFT? Please give us more details or link us to a source please.


in case you were not kidding NFT means Not Fully Tested in this regard


----------



## raytizzle (Apr 12, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> in case you were not kidding NFT means Not Fully Tested in this regard


LOL DAMN I FEEL STUPID. Thank you


----------



## Hoss8455 (Apr 12, 2022)

Critical Kush Pollinated with my Cherry Queen Stud. This lady is a nitrogen lady of the night.


----------



## YardG (Apr 12, 2022)

Fished this pack out thinking I'd start it later in the week, but once I had it in hand I knew they needed to hit water.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 12, 2022)

YardG said:


> Fished this pack out thinking I'd start it later in the week, but once I had it in hand I knew they needed to hit water.
> 
> View attachment 5117364


I had excellent luck with Snow Temple. Still hunting for a couple girls in the F2 regular bin of BlueBerry Hash Plant. Dropping on 4/20. It's a tradition now.


----------



## Judio_gardens (Apr 12, 2022)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> has anyone popped the medicine mountain "zap" yet. i wanna play with it but i have zero exp with 14 week sativa


I have a pack opened and ready to get soaked. Just waiting until my space is fully cleaned up again. when I start them ill post the progress here. These sound like they could get huge so Ill probably take clones and flower them after the first week of veg on 11/13 of light


----------



## SNEAKYp (Apr 13, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Something of interest for the Citrus Wookie BX
> 
> This one male went total hermie on me. Nothing a quick cull won't fix.
> 
> View attachment 5116794


Just culled a second male from the tent. This one only threw pistils on the very top of the plant. 

I have them in 6" pots which might be stressing them out, but at least I get to see which have hermie tendencies.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 14, 2022)

The new Bodhi gear is here and dropping today at 420
The NFT ( not fully tested ) packs will be $45 apiece ,limit of one pack per customer, per strain. And these DO NOT come with a freebie.

All Bodhi packs except for the NFT packs are $60 each buy one get one free.

Just wanted to give you guys a heads up will be an official post shortly. 

Bodhi seeds and Great Lakes Genetics sharing some love for 420.


----------



## YardG (Apr 14, 2022)

It's killing me a little bit but I think I'm gonna sit out the NFTs this round. I hope everybody gets what they want!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm going to take a peak at the list. I have depleted my collected packs. But, I'm flush with f2's and crosses to run. I want to get "incense" smells like an old head shop. But, some sativa to go outside this season would tempt me.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 14, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> I'm going to take a peak at the list. I have depleted my collected packs. But, I'm flush with f2's and crosses to run. I want to get "incense" smells like an old head shop. But, some sativa to go outside this season would tempt me.


I too will decide after careful list inspection. Anything I'd buy at this point may be overkill on my supply of beans.


----------



## Zett66 (Apr 14, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> I too will decide after careful list inspection. Anything I'd buy at this point may be overkill on my supply of beans.


Same, gonna take a peak but got enough new strain packs for the next 3+ years at this point and loads of F2s I made each run. If the Fuzz gets restocked I might get weak, but even that I wont be able to grow this year with what I got lined up


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 14, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Same, gonna take a peak but got enough ew strain packs for the next 3+ years at this point and loads of F2s I made each run. If the Fuzz gets restocked I might get weak, but even that I wont be able to grow this year with what I got lined up


I would jump on a pack of Mango HP, or Axis if it ever restocks but otherwise like you, set for years.


----------



## Zett66 (Apr 14, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> I would jump on a pack of Mango HP, or Axis if it ever restocks but otherwise like you, set for years.


Big fan of the MHP especially in my F2s I found a REALLY good one.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Apr 14, 2022)

I was just thinking earlier that I need to revisit that pack. I had got two females out of three or four popped. They were almost identical and some good smoke. Smells after smoking gave me strong memories of my Dads basement when I was a kid.


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 14, 2022)

there was no restock just the packs


----------



## fieldhand (Apr 14, 2022)

Breedersdirect restocked metal haze


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 14, 2022)

fieldhand said:


> Breedersdirect restocked metal haze


It says out of stock for me, too late?


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 14, 2022)

Lavender Jack a week before I chopped


----------



## Markinoku (Apr 14, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> It says out of stock for me, too late?


GLG has them in stock right now.


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 15, 2022)

Markinoku said:


> GLG has them in stock right now.


I meant the metal haze


----------



## Markinoku (Apr 15, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I meant the metal haze


Yes, metal haze. Sold out now though.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 15, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> I meant the metal haze


I just had somebody cancel on one of the metal hazes. If you are interested let me know ASAP. Thanks


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 15, 2022)

Thank you very much for this


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2022)

3 Soul Queen and 1 Babylon Buster about ready to whack.

Viva Towel Sauna:
4 Starflight Guava
4 Devil's Hashplant


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 15, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 3 Soul Queen and 1 Babylon Buster about ready to whack.
> 
> Viva Towel Sauna:
> 4 Starflight Guava
> 4 Diablo Hashplant


Keep us updated on that Diablo Hashplant. Sounds interesting


----------



## Zett66 (Apr 15, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 3 Soul Queen and 1 Babylon Buster about ready to whack.
> 
> Viva Towel Sauna:
> 4 Starflight Guava
> 4 Diablo Hashplant


I grew the starflight Guava few years ago. I messed up the grow a little so I cant really say too much, but was very uniform strain.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> Keep us updated on that Diablo Hashplant. Sounds interesting


Devil’s Hashplant 
Sorry


----------



## 2seepictures (Apr 15, 2022)

There were only 3 females in my Devil's HP pack, 1 was unstable and sickly sweet smell. The other 2 were very good. The favorite pheno smells extremely strong like church when vaporized. I prefer it to anything that I found in a pack of Black Triangle as well (more females). It's up there with SunRa and Space Monkey for me personally. I'm sure even better phenos could be found with more reasonable numbers. Surprised 2 of my favorite Bodhi strains (SunRa , Devil's HP) are freebies..


----------



## dankbydrew (Apr 15, 2022)

Diablo OG is a very memorable strain for me. One of the first times I got some insanely terpy and potent shatter. Think I even still have the packaging...

Seedsherenow just dropped some bananaghan if anyone missed out before.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 15, 2022)

I'm of the belief that OG x 88g13hp is a magic recipe. It seems like just about everyone always finds something they like out of it.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 15, 2022)

Blueberry bref said:


> I'm of the belief that OG x 88g13hp is a magic recipe. It seems like just about everyone always finds something they like out of it.


Personally not a fan of the HP leaners. Too sedative. Fav male so far has been Snow Lotus.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 15, 2022)

WOOOOOOOOOKIE!!! 
Snow Lotus is cool. I like to hang out with him and play music. I like HP in the mix, but yeah, not the dad leaners. I got stuff to do. But when I need to hit the snooze button so that I can do other stuff, I hit the HP crosses. 
I guess I should try the unicorn ride just to complete the trip.
It is neat to see the mixing happening by knowing the male. It is fun to try to work backwards. It is a journey of wonder to see the new stuff emerge from the soup. 
Still would pick the orange terped Wookie Bx. But, I found out where my $ was going to go. Not as cool as getting seeds. Have fun if you can.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 15, 2022)

appreciation post for HP leaners. i think its a great thing that almost everyone is like HP dad=night night. easy to find ur night meds with the Hp papas ..

late night approaches, Snug funk gets vaped, family guy comes on. all equating to zzzz


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 16, 2022)

2seepictures said:


> There were only 3 females in my Devil's HP pack, 1 was unstable and sickly sweet smell. The other 2 were very good. The favorite pheno smells extremely strong like church when vaporized. I prefer it to anything that I found in a pack of Black Triangle as well (more females). It's up there with SunRa and Space Monkey for me personally. I'm sure even better phenos could be found with more reasonable numbers. Surprised 2 of my favorite Bodhi strains (SunRa , Devil's HP) are freebies..
> 
> View attachment 5118924


I took the Devil's HP freebie with my metal haze f3


----------



## hillbill (Apr 16, 2022)

2seepictures said:


> There were only 3 females in my Devil's HP pack, 1 was unstable and sickly sweet smell. The other 2 were very good. The favorite pheno smells extremely strong like church when vaporized. I prefer it to anything that I found in a pack of Black Triangle as well (more females). It's up there with SunRa and Space Monkey for me personally. I'm sure even better phenos could be found with more reasonable numbers. Surprised 2 of my favorite Bodhi strains (SunRa , Devil's HP) are freebies..
> 
> View attachment 5118924


Those are faves here also. DH gemming now.
Sun Ra f2 on the wake and bake today.


----------



## 2seepictures (Apr 16, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Sun Ra f2 on the wake and bake today.


Sun Ra (*to me*) is like an improved Goji OG . Similar effects with substantially better flavor and aroma. Bet there are fantastic phenos to be found in the F2s..


----------



## hillbill (Apr 16, 2022)

CHOP CHOP CHOP 
Three Soulmates at 59 days and average size and in the top few for trykes and stench. 15% clear, 7

CHOP
One Babylon Buster down at 67 days, mostly cloudy.

Loud and overwhelming hash and flowe4 smells to go with turpentine Soulmates.


----------



## taco40 (Apr 16, 2022)

SSDD male might be the best B male so far. OMG puts out some heaters too.


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 16, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> Personally not a fan of the HP leaners. Too sedative. Fav male so far has been Snow Lotus.


This is what I like about bodhi gear. Everyone has such different perspectives of the males. Important not to write off any based on what you read until you yourself run a few packs


----------



## Boosky (Apr 17, 2022)

2seepictures said:


> Sun Ra (*to me*) is like an improved Goji OG . Similar effects with substantially better flavor and aroma. Bet there are fantastic phenos to be found in the F2s..


Getting ready to F2 Goji and now you tell me i have to do the same with Sun Ra. Lol. I don't know why but I tend to stress more when making seeds but "improved Goji" sounds like the Sun Ra needs done. The three Goji i have are stout, thick stems and huge leaves with good node spacing. Will check later to see if #3 has shown sex yet. For some reason it seems like everyone on here gets the sex to show way before I do. Any tips on getting seeds to show earlier would greatly be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2022)

My name is Hillbill and I have made Sun Ra F2s and Space Monkey. I have F2s and F3s of old Greenpoint Black Gold and Copper Chem also. My methods are seed intensive so I have a need.

My chopped Babylon Buster reeks of Sweet Pink Grapefruit, intense.


----------



## 2seepictures (Apr 17, 2022)

Boosky said:


> Getting ready to F2 Goji and now you tell me i have to do the same with Sun Ra. Lol. I don't know why but I tend to stress more when making seeds but "improved Goji" sounds like the Sun Ra needs done. The three Goji i have are stout, thick stems and huge leaves with good node spacing. Will check later to see if #3 has shown sex yet. For some reason it seems like everyone on here gets the sex to show way before I do. Any tips on getting seeds to show earlier would greatly be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Let me expand a bit on that idea of being an improved Goji. I've gone through 1 full pack of Goji OG and 3 full packs of Sun Ra. Countless Goji OG F2s from different parents but that may not be relevant. In my (*limited*) experience there were on average a much higher number of what I deem high quality plants per pack. Most of the Goji's *in my pack* were severely lacking in flavor and quite muted in aroma as well. My definition of quality definitely includes effects, but also superficial traits such as smell,taste, and calyx to leaf ratio to name a few. The effects found in both crosses are very similar to me. Clear functional uplifting feel good "sativa dominant" hybrids that are good for everything from hiking, working or relaxing at night. I am not comparing the best SunRa has to offer vs the most elite Goji OG cuts to be found, rather if I could only pick one pack to take on a deserted island I would definitely choose Sun Ra. So yes, improved in the sense I feel I'm more likely to find a pheno that checks all boxes. Your results may vary of course, hope that helps.

Also bodhi is able to remake SunRa so the sense of urgency to F2 Goji (even with the current flood of available Goji F2s) is higher.


----------



## bythekasiz (Apr 17, 2022)

2seepictures said:


> Let me expand a bit on that idea of being an improved Goji. I've gone through 1 full pack of Goji OG and 3 full packs of Sun Ra. Countless Goji OG F2s from different parents but that may not be relevant. In my (*limited*) experience there were on average a much higher number of what I deem high quality plants per pack. Most of the Goji's *in my pack* were severely lacking in flavor and quite muted in aroma as well. My definition of quality definitely includes effects, but also superficial traits such as smell,taste, and calyx to leaf ratio to name a few. The effects found in both crosses are very similar to me. Clear functional uplifting feel good "sativa dominant" hybrids that are good for everything from hiking, working or relaxing at night. I am not comparing the best SunRa has to offer vs the most elite Goji OG cuts to be found, rather if I could only pick one pack to take on a deserted island I would definitely choose Sun Ra. So yes, improved in the sense I feel I'm more likely to find a pheno that checks all boxes. Your results may vary of course, hope that helps.
> 
> Also bodhi is able to remake SunRa so the sense of urgency to F2 Goji (even with the current flood of available Goji F2s) is higher.


I missed out on the Goji f1 but there’s some real good peeps out here and im blessed. 
Goji f2- first one to flower and black sharpie slight berry terps on the squeeze. She’s sticky and also bleached from my new led. She shot straight to the light leaving the other plants in the dust. I was never a snow lotus fan but she has great potential and would rock outside for sure.


Did someone say Sun ra x goji? This is the first one to flower and the next few up are much bigger. Aroma from her are more gassy and likely SFV dominate.


----------



## 2seepictures (Apr 17, 2022)

That SunRa x Goji sounds really nice, might have to try a few of those haha. Can't wait to hear how the effects are on that. Beautiful job on the Goji F2 , looks quite photogenic with the purpling. Haven't seen any of that purple in mine so that's really cool!

Keeping it related, here's some Space Monkey impregnated by Goji OG


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> My name is Hillbill and I have made Sun Ra F2s and Space Monkey. I have F2s and F3s of old Greenpoint Black Gold and Copper Chem also. My methods are seed intensive so I have a need.
> 
> My chopped Babylon Buster reeks of Sweet Pink Grapefruit, intense.


you my friend have what we call a seed addiction


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 18, 2022)

@hillbill soulmate or old soul and why if you had space for one?


----------



## buddygrows (Apr 19, 2022)

Can someone pm me Bodhi's email?


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 19, 2022)

[email protected]


----------



## hillbill (Apr 19, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> @hillbill soulmate or old soul and why if you had space for one?


Soulmate
Happens to be personal fave and excellent for chronic pain, according to my Wife. It seems a bit more potent. I use it anytime but do most except for real knockout strains. However, be aware of the loudness which can go fuel or fresh flower, but always heavy and loud Pine, Cedar and Turpentine. I want to try Twin Flame and Twin Flame v2 for other Goji/Wookie crosses.

Get both!


----------



## kroc (Apr 19, 2022)

I had some amazing soulmate f2 beans from a friend, the buzz made me feel like Prince Valium in Spaceballs.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 19, 2022)

Looking at 3 Cherry Queen F2s at 52 days, all stocky and compact with chubby buds really getting big fast. Impressive buds. Heavy stem and all are very strong, 2 just bent over to keep uniform canopy. Leaves more narrow than not with separated fingers. Smell like animal bedding, wood chips and manure. Like a clean rabbit pen.


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 19, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Looking at 3 Cherry Queen F2s at 52 days, all stocky and compact with chubby buds really getting big fast. Impressive buds. Heavy stem and all are very strong, 2 just bent over to keep uniform canopy. Leaves more narrow than not with separated fingers. Smell like animal bedding, wood chips and manure. Like a clean rabbit pen.


I ran a few CQ last year....grew just like a fat Afghani but with a bit more sativa buzz....hay/spice scents on all of them...


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 19, 2022)

When did bodhi pull goji og off the shelves? That was an epic strain, I grew a sattie leaning pheno that people loved it...this pheno tasted like strawberries and grew a bit like an og, and flopped all over.. obviously didn't taste like a true og but was a stunner in its own right.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 19, 2022)

I think he lost the male. Sold them till the stock was gone.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 19, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> When did bodhi pull goji og off the shelves? That was an epic strain, I grew a sattie leaning pheno that people loved it...this pheno tasted like strawberries and grew a bit like an og, and flopped all over.. obviously didn't taste like a true og but was a stunner in its own right.
> View attachment 5121135


The snow lotus male was culled in like 2017 so that's the absolute latest they could have been produced.

Edit: I think the appi male went away in that same period too. The OG synthesis line was some of bodhi's earlier snow lotus work and goji og won its first cup in 2013; so I'd imagine it was one of those packs that would sell out pretty fast after a restock.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 19, 2022)

Blueberry bref said:


> The snow lotus male was culled in like 2017 so that's the absolute latest they could have been produced.
> 
> Edit: I think the appi male went away in that same period too. The OG synthesis line was some of bodhi's earlier snow lotus work and goji og won its first cup in 2013; so I'd imagine it was one of those packs that would sell out pretty fast after a restock.


Ya you're right on the money. Didn't green bodhi have a strain called pinsoul that was basically goji og? Don't know much about green bodhi.

I'd imagine there still alot of bodhi seeds goji og packs out there and alot of cuts floating around. They were available for years. It's definitely a special strain still have someone that's ask about all these years later...he loved the high and taste of it.


----------



## jackgonza (Apr 19, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya you're right on the money. Didn't green bodhi have a strain called pinsoul that was basically goji og? Don't know much about green bodhi.


Yeah I think the pinesoul is green bodhis selection from the Goji Og


----------



## jackgonza (Apr 19, 2022)

I’ve never had goji Og but I see it on clone lists quiet often from folks like firstclassgenetics and st0ned ninja and the dojo crew, I think it gets sold regularly at those gene trader shows, so it’s out there.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 19, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya you're right on the money. Didn't green bodhi have a strain called pinsoul that was basically goji og? Don't know much about green bodhi.
> 
> I'd imagine there still alot of bodhi seeds goji og packs out there and alot of cuts floating around. They were available for years. It's definitely a special strain still have someone that's ask about all these years later...he loved the high and taste of it.


I've never grown anything from green bodhi personally; but he does have pinesoul from bodhi as well as the same goji razz f2 that was first used in raspberry hashplant and black raspberry. 

Thunder Egg may be the only pheno that I haven't seen used. Im not sure why unless it was one of those "too stretchy for its own good" type of plants that the napali was known for.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 19, 2022)

Bodhi needs a Discord... Really like how some breeders have designated chats for their strains. So much easier to find info.


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 20, 2022)

He has Breedbay and he also said he has 20 minutes per day to spend in front of a computer in the evening that's all


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 20, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> Bodhi needs a Discord... Really like how some breeders have designated chats for their strains. So much easier to find info.


I disagree that Discord makes info much easier to find. Discord is only searchable based on the individual server's retention rules--which is pitifully short for most servers. And it's not like you can make a discord server publicly searchable via Google.

The only things Discord is good for is allowing hype/shit seed makers to moderate their own server& fragmenting sources of useful information.



jackgonza said:


> Yeah I think the pinesoul is green bodhis selection from the Goji Og


This is incorrect. Pinesoul is Bodhi's Goji OG Pinesol cut that Green Bodhi obtained, used in his own work, and has now successfully duped people into thinking is something he found.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 20, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> I disagree that Discord makes info much easier to find. Discord is only searchable based on the individual server's retention rules--which is pitifully short for most servers. And it's not like you can make a discord server publicly searchable via Google.
> 
> The only things Discord is good for is allowing hype/shit seed makers to moderate their own server& fragmenting sources of useful information.
> 
> ...


I've yet to hear any good about Green Bodhi. 
Discord is something I've no experience with, and it doesn't bother me hahaa


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 20, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> I disagree that Discord makes info much easier to find. Discord is only searchable based on the individual server's retention rules--which is pitifully short for most servers. And it's not like you can make a discord server publicly searchable via Google.
> 
> The only things Discord is good for is allowing hype/shit seed makers to moderate their own server& fragmenting sources of useful information.
> 
> ...


Ya that actually what I thought...obviously the green bodhi dude took advantage than. I always thought the original pinsol was a pheno of the bodhi's seeds goji og cut.


----------



## jackgonza (Apr 20, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> This is incorrect. Pinesoul is Bodhi's Goji OG Pinesol cut that Green Bodhi obtained, used in his own work, and has now successfully duped people into thinking is something he found.


Wow didn’t know that, thanks for the clarification


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 21, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya that actually what I thought...obviously the green bodhi dude took advantage than. I always thought the original pinsol was a pheno of the bodhi's seeds goji og cut.


Yeah, there's always been a Pinesol pheno of Goji OG, which was renamed to Pinesoul (likely to avoid running foul of the trademarked brand). Bodhi has let out many of his personal cuts over the years, both through clone nurseries like Wallflower and in person at events/shows. 

Green Bodhi taught me to always read the comments on instagram, since they may shed additional light on a person who behaves one way in their posts and another way in the comments.


----------



## Zett66 (Apr 21, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> Yeah, there's always been a Pinesol pheno of Goji OG, which was renamed to Pinesoul (likely to avoid running foul of the trademarked brand). Bodhi has let out many of his personal cuts over the years, both through clone nurseries like Wallflower and in person at events/shows.
> 
> Green Bodhi taught me to always read the comments on instagram, since they may shed additional light on a person who behaves one way in their posts and another way in the comments.


Yea I unfollowed him very quickly after reading some of those LOL


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 21, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> Yeah, there's always been a Pinesol pheno of Goji OG, which was renamed to Pinesoul (likely to avoid running foul of the trademarked brand). Bodhi has let out many of his personal cuts over the years, both through clone nurseries like Wallflower and in person at events/shows.
> 
> Green Bodhi taught me to always read the comments on instagram, since they may shed additional light on a person who behaves one way in their posts and another way in the comments.


It's a shame to hear he's doing it like that; especially since Bodhi threw in to help him on that charity collab with the ancient og pollen.


----------



## klyphman (Apr 22, 2022)

Tails emerging from some D9 Thai x DLA 5. (etsy Black Friday)
Will go outside, F2s will be made.
I'm calling this one '9 to 5'
Maybe it'll be great daytime smoke, who knows.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2022)

3/4 Starflight Guava up in red Solos. Having trouble getting Devil’s Hashplant out the ground so far 1/4.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2022)

Related: 3 Cherry Queen F2s were flowered young now at 55 days and getting fat, very fat. Buds getting thicker each day All still making new pistils. Pistils fade to red blonde on two and darker brown on the last. They are loud and are all Lavender and Lemon, Hash smell gone. Slight fade to yellow with the one in 1 gallon pot which is much more yellow but pale like it’s outrunning my feeding a little.

4 Jalalagod with tails hit the dirt in Red Solos.


----------



## Leetwain (Apr 22, 2022)

jackgonza said:


> Wow didn’t know that, thanks for the clarification


disagree, green b doesn't hide he uses bodhi's pinesoul.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 22, 2022)

klyphman said:


> Tails emerging from some D9 Thai x DLA 5. (etsy Black Friday)
> Will go outside, F2s will be made.
> I'm calling this one '9 to 5'
> Maybe it'll be great daytime smoke, who knows.


Shit, people are slinging beans on etsy now? Well God damn. I only thought they were good for spores, tie dye, and tako glass.


----------



## klyphman (Apr 22, 2022)

Blueberry bref said:


> Shit, people are slinging beans on etsy now? Well God damn. I only thought they were good for spores, tie dye, and tako glass.


Haha, this was from the shop Bodhi’s ex used to run. Was part of a push to clear clothing inventory around the holidays from what I could tell.
Other packs that came out of the shop around this time were Malawi x dla5 and pestilence x snow lotus. There coulda been others, but that’s what I’m aware of.


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 22, 2022)

klyphman said:


> Haha, this was from the shop Bodhi’s ex used to run. Was part of a push to clear clothing inventory around the holidays from what I could tell.
> Other packs that came out of the shop around this time were Malawi x dla5 and pestilence x snow lotus. There coulda been others, but that’s what I’m aware of.


Nabbed a Congo Kashmir x (Goldstar f4) with a hoodie around then.


----------



## jackgonza (Apr 22, 2022)

Leetwain said:


> disagree, green b doesn't hide he uses bodhi's pinesoul.


You disagree that I didn’t know that? Lol


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2022)

2/4 cracked Devil’s Hashplant beans came up in Solos, one was a freak with only one cotyledon that was very thick and nothing else. Last just breaking dirt now. May just ditch and replant something different. Bit of a bummer but a freebie bummer. 

3/4 Starflight Guava are up in red Solos with first real single leaves which seem wide.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 23, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 2/4 cracked Devil’s Hashplant beans came up in Solos, one was a freak with only one cotyledon that was very thick and nothing else. Last just breaking dirt now. May just ditch and replant something different. Bit of a bummer but a freebie bummer.
> 
> 3/4 Starflight Guava are up in red Solos with first real single leaves which seem wide.


4/5 Blue Berry Hash Plant germinated. Hmm? Here's hoping to a female this go. Need to self to put up some seeds for other's future endeavors. 

Best of luck.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Apr 23, 2022)

klyphman said:


> Tails emerging from some D9 Thai x DLA 5. (etsy Black Friday)
> Will go outside, F2s will be made.
> I'm calling this one '9 to 5'
> Maybe it'll be great daytime smoke, who knows.


Keep us updated on this one. I have the same pack and would love to get an idea of what to expect.


----------



## kushiez (Apr 23, 2022)

Some Sundance (Lemon Thai Indica x Wookie #15). Sour cedar wood smell with a bit of funk. Uplifting, long lasting high.

chopped at 70 days.


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 23, 2022)

kushiez said:


> Some Sundance (Lemon Thai Indica x Wookie #15). Sour cedar wood smell with a bit of funk. Uplifting, long lasting high.
> 
> chopped at 70 days.
> View attachment 5123197


Those are really nice looking flowers. Good timing - I hadn’t seen that much recently report wise. That was one of the freebie options during the sale


----------



## kushiez (Apr 23, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Those are really nice looking flowers. Good timing - I hadn’t seen that much recently report wise. That was one of the freebie options during the saleView attachment 5123225


I enjoy it a lot. I only popped 1 seed and got a female. She did throw a few nanners right at week 10 but I didn’t see anything before that.

Mine was a shorter bushy plant and a little heavier feeder than the other plant in my tent at the time. Started off with a clean minty smell then progressed into funky lemon cedar wood and finished with the sour cedar wood smell. Still curing but the taste is starting to come through true to the smell.


----------



## Zett66 (Apr 23, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Those are really nice looking flowers. Good timing - I hadn’t seen that much recently report wise. That was one of the freebie options during the saleView attachment 5123225


Nice those Generic/Genus seeds are from Classic. I have some I plan on popping soon. RIP classic


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 23, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Nice those Generic/Genus seeds are from Classic. I have some I plan on popping soon


Hell yea. Glad I saw the promo


----------



## sadboy92 (Apr 23, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Nabbed a Congo Kashmir x (Goldstar f4) with a hoodie around then.


Some heat in there for sure


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 23, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 2/4 cracked Devil’s Hashplant beans came up in Solos, one was a freak with only one cotyledon that was very thick and nothing else. Last just breaking dirt now. May just ditch and replant something different. Bit of a bummer but a freebie bummer.
> 
> 3/4 Starflight Guava are up in red Solos with first real single leaves which seem wide.


I was looking forward to your review of Devil's HP. I vote you pop a few more of that if you've got 'em.


----------



## the-dolomite (Apr 23, 2022)

Bodhi selections for the outdoor season, left to right, Space Monkey, Purple Triangle, Snuggle Funk.

They're leggy because I've been taking clones to give to friends.

The Snuggle Funk has been slow to sprout, grow and clone but I have a feeling she will shine in October.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 24, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 3/4 Starflight Guava up in red Solos. Having trouble getting Devil’s Hashplant out the ground so far 1/4.


Devil's cut? Lol... Had to do it. Tell him to stop being so damn greedy


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 24, 2022)

the-dolomite said:


> View attachment 5123400
> Bodhi selections for the outdoor season, left to right, Space Monkey, Purple Triangle, Snuggle Funk.
> 
> They're leggy because I've been taking clones to give to friends.
> ...


Watch the monkey for PM. Keep her open to air. I had some fun with it here on my 2 last outdoor.

Good luck and an atta boy for "giving" clones.

Best to you and the girls.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 24, 2022)

I’m high on that Monkey


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 24, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I’m high on that Monkey


I'm catching up quick. Really enjoyable strain.


----------



## raggyb (Apr 24, 2022)

raggyb said:


> The spare soulmate clone is trying to perk up after moving it in. This is a leggy version but otherwise I couldn't tell a difference. Might get me another zip so why not?
> View attachment 5103904


Soulmate clone done. Reminded me again of muffins of lavender, nuts, lemon and banana


Edit, lavender not lilac


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 24, 2022)

kushiez said:


> Some Sundance (Lemon Thai Indica x Wookie #15). Sour cedar wood smell


I love it when the cedar is happening. I found an amazing cedar dominant one from some chucks I did.


----------



## newguy41410 (Apr 24, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Goji OG F2 signups are open on OG


how does one get their hands on the results of those seed runs if we are not a reputable OG member??


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 24, 2022)

newguy41410 said:


> how does one get their hands on the results of those seed runs if we are not a reputable OG member??


Strainly


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Apr 24, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Watch the monkey for PM. Keep her open to air. I had some fun with it here on my 2 last outdoor.
> 
> Good luck and an atta boy for "giving" clones.
> 
> ...


growing some this year outdoors in pacific northwest. was contemplating whether i should grow in pots instead of in ground so i can bring them indoors to finish flowering when the rains really start to hit. looking forward to growing space monkey


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Apr 24, 2022)

raggyb said:


> Soulmate clone done. Reminded me again of muffins of lavender, nuts, lemon and banana
> View attachment 5123716View attachment 5123717
> 
> Edit, lavender not lilac


damn....i can almost smell it thru the screen


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 25, 2022)

newguy41410 said:


> how does one get their hands on the results of those seed runs if we are not a reputable OG member??


It only takes 2 weeks of logging in to get that but it's not for everyone: closest i can come to describing the atmosphere on OG is shark feeding frenzy. Another thing which was a deal breaker for me all seeds are regionally distributed by a single member who will have your address and if he get's caught (in my case he lived close to me and sold on Strainly under same name as on OG in a very restrictive country) then you figure out the rest. That's just my opinion however


----------



## newguy41410 (Apr 25, 2022)

0potato0 said:


> It only takes 2 weeks of logging in to get that but it's not for everyone: closest i can come to describing the atmosphere on OG is shark feeding frenzy. Another thing which was a deal breaker for me all seeds are regionally distributed by a single member who will have your address and if he get's caught (in my case he lived close to me and sold on Strainly under same name as on OG in a very restrictive country) then you figure out the rest. That's just my opinion however


So not everyone who signs up on those lists gets seeds? Is that what you mean by shark feeding frenzy? I live in a legal state so I'm not too worried about the law tripping over some seeds personally


----------



## YardG (Apr 25, 2022)

I think he meant people rush to get themselves on the list? If there's any kind of issue with the number of seeds available they do distribute to TL-2 members first, then move on to TL-3 members. I have no idea how often that becomes an issue.


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 25, 2022)

There is a limited amount of places on each list as far as i saw in my short time there. And as I said security was my main issue so I decided to spend the money and sleep soundly instead. There is nothing wrong with the site per se.


----------



## Hoss8455 (Apr 25, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Related: 3 Cherry Queen F2s were flowered young now at 55 days and getting fat, very fat. Buds getting thicker each day All still making new pistils. Pistils fade to red blonde on two and darker brown on the last. They are loud and are all Lavender and Lemon, Hash smell gone. Slight fade to yellow with the one in 1 gallon pot which is much more yellow but pale like it’s outrunning my feeding a little.
> 
> 4 Jalalagod with tails hit the dirt in Red Solos.


This is cool info boss. I'm working 2 Cherry Queen lines right now, one crossed to a critical kush bean I popped from NASC and a booberry cookies rbx from Ethos. I still have like 4 or 5 CQ seeds to find another male for backcross later but I'd love to buy some of your F2s incase I don't find a dude like the original dad I lost due to poor cloning. I sent that last little bit of his pollen to a cat running Lemon Hoko Blueberry bX4s to do some chuckin'.


----------



## Zett66 (Apr 25, 2022)

newguy41410 said:


> how does one get their hands on the results of those seed runs if we are not a reputable OG member??


Make an account and post a bit you will be member in short time and then you can sign up for the member sheet. There are two sheets.


----------



## YardG (Apr 25, 2022)

If you visit regularly I don't think making the list is that hard, just never go on vacation.


----------



## poonoodle (Apr 25, 2022)

YardG said:


> If you visit regularly I don't think making the list is that hard, just never go on vacation.


Or make some friends over there that will let you know when sign ups open up. If I see it first, I’ll message him. If he sees it first, then I get a message.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 25, 2022)

YardG said:


> If you visit regularly I don't think making the list is that hard, just never go on vacation.


Lists and leashes???? What ever happened to hand me downs? 
Self those from a clone when you get an extra girl. 

Here's hoping. 4 blue berry hash regular. Need a girl to cut and silver. It is worth sharing.

A great day to all.


----------



## YardG (Apr 25, 2022)

I was kidding! Sort of.


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 25, 2022)

The irony of all of this is,....you should be having this conversation on the forum that will give you the answers for that forum....


----------



## newguy41410 (Apr 25, 2022)

I can't sign up for another 14 days as one of the requirements to level up is visiting the website on 15 different days.. kinda bummed cuz there aren't many slots left..


----------



## poonoodle (Apr 26, 2022)

newguy41410 said:


> I can't sign up for another 14 days as one of the requirements to level up is visiting the website on 15 different days.. kinda bummed cuz there aren't many slots left..


You should be fine. There’s usually a huge rush when it first opens up. Keep checking and get your 15 days in, and then sign up. If there aren’t spots left, an overflow will usually start in case there are extras. 

If you were looking for the Goji F2s, there are PLENTY! I think some may get sold for a site fundraiser too. If you really want them, they won’t be hard to acquire. Just make some friends over there and you’ll never have to buy seeds again


----------



## hillbill (Apr 26, 2022)

4/4 Jalalagod up from the dirt in red Solos.

Soulmates very close to pretty dry 10 days after chop. They will challenge your air filters! Gooey and full of trykes.

Checked a Babylon Buster chopped same day. White-out rush to the face and no downslide, very strong and fun just like first run. I like this strain.


----------



## GreenTools (Apr 26, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Lists and leashes???? What ever happened to hand me downs?
> Self those from a clone when you get an extra girl.
> 
> Here's hoping. 4 blue berry hash regular. Need a girl to cut and silver. It is worth sharing.
> ...


I think I still have a half pack of those... had a really nice female from that, a couple years ago....


----------



## 2seepictures (Apr 26, 2022)

*Goji F2 *_slightly seeded_

Clear, enhanced focus, mentally stimulating yet deeply relaxing effects.

**


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Apr 26, 2022)

2seepictures said:


> *Goji F2 *_slightly seeded_
> 
> Clear, enhanced focus, mentally stimulating yet deeply relaxing effects.
> 
> ...


looks lovely!


----------



## raytizzle (Apr 27, 2022)

Which strain of bodhis collection would yall recommend for treating cancer patients with? What do you think bodhi himself for recommend?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 27, 2022)

raytizzle said:


> Which strain of bodhis collection would yall recommend for treating cancer patients with? What do you think bodhi himself for recommend?


Damn. This is where the rubber meats the road and life is real. I would recommend different effects for whatever is helping at the time.
I had a DLA6 that put me to sleep. I had some mango lotus x snow lotus that just makes me happier and more positive. I feel that being high is the medicine sometimes and i have a black triangle that is my strongest buzz. It is my friend in times of extreme need.
CBD strains may help. I like some for inflammation.
I would honestly grab several different things and run them at the same time to have a variety. Cover all the bases, then go from there with what worked best.


----------



## Hayagriva (Apr 28, 2022)

Booty Day 70, I want to chop but the floral clusters are so small, waiting game with this one.



Sunshine Queen Day 70, foxtailing hard, will be chopped very soon going to be a trimmers nightmare.



Mendo Sunshine chopped @ Day 63 artificial grape and powdered sugar galore.



Bad Dawgs Sunshine #4 x Sunshine #7 - #8, Chopped Day 63; Uncured smoke report: Cedar, vanilla, berry, and cream on both inhale and exhale. Quick to make the eyes relax, muscles melt, time ceases to exist. Until next time folks.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Apr 28, 2022)

Hayagriva said:


> View attachment 5125549
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the sunshine #4 info I can’t wait to run that!


----------



## Cutkeeper (Apr 28, 2022)

Here are some mothers milk f2’s along with a heavenly hashplant x mothers milk cross.

Milk f2: Sweet floral candy / lily of the valley


floral candy with industrial solvent/ glue, tacky resin


Heavenly hp x milk: pure grape koolaid, greasy resin



Loving the hunt through these bodhi genetics right now!


----------



## Hayagriva (Apr 29, 2022)

Cutkeeper said:


> Thanks for the sunshine #4 info I can’t wait to run that!


My advice would be to prune religiously, top early and often. I left a bit too much and the branches turned into wet spaghetti towards the end with weighty colas. Perhaps it was a lack of silica on my part, I will be adding extra silica next run. I used Jacks 3.6-1.8-1.2 + weekly fulvic + bacillus amyloliquefaciens strain D747 doses


----------



## Cutkeeper (Apr 29, 2022)

Hayagriva said:


> My advice would be to prune religiously, top early and often. I left a bit too much and the branches turned into wet spaghetti towards the end with weighty colas. Perhaps it was a lack of silica on my part, I will be adding extra silica next run. I used Jacks 3.6-1.8-1.2 + weekly fulvic + bacillus amyloliquefaciens strain D747 doses


Good to know, I use a volcanic tuff made up of silicon dioxide. It definitely makes a difference!


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 1, 2022)

One of the Blue Sunshine dried first. Heavy blueberry/huckleberry jam flavor. Cooked berries, not fresh flavor. Head effect is heavy stone. Was going to write this earlier, but forgot. The others smell less berry. Not dry yet.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 2, 2022)

Got them today put 7 in water keep ya'll updated


----------



## Lovefrog (May 2, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> One of the Blue Sunshine dried first. Heavy blueberry/huckleberry jam flavor. Cooked berries, not fresh flavor. Head effect is heavy stone. Was going to write this earlier, but forgot. The others smell less berry. Not dry yet.


one of the blue sunshine phenos i had cured into a sort of huckleberry cherry berry funk as well, very interesting smelling


----------



## Lovefrog (May 2, 2022)

<3


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (May 2, 2022)

How is the Black triangle from bodhi ... im thinking of getting a pack


----------



## SNEAKYp (May 2, 2022)

Citrus Wookie Bx Day 12F

One of these girls is throwing heavy citrus, while the others are varying in intensity.

Two different structures it seems. The third pic below is the dominant variety with 5/6 displaying the same structure.


----------



## Jbaby77 (May 3, 2022)

You must be sneaky… how you got those Wookie bx in flower already they were just realeased! I’m running a pack next run, there should be some gold in those packs for sure! Every wookie 15 cross I’ve run has ben exceptionally loud and potent… slap a lil cali o in there and oooooooh baby, still don’t understand the cross tho says (wookie 7 x cali o)x wookie 15… cali o male?!? Ummmm doesn’t sound right, I know he’s got the AE 77 cut, why didn’t he use that, also I know he’s got a wookie cali o male from like 8 years ago but you ain’t crossing that with the wookie 15 male… weird


----------



## 0potato0 (May 3, 2022)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> How is the Black triangle from bodhi ... im thinking of getting a pack











Black Triangle


3/11/18 The earth is less 2 packs of seeds. Soon to be many more. Thanks for making these available Bodhi. Till next time, Keep it up!




www.z-labs.nl


----------



## hillbill (May 3, 2022)

Related: 3 Cherry Queen F2s at 66 days after 16 day veg after planting. These are spruce shaped clubs of Afghan. Not much waste/bud. Buds are actually made up of bunches of buddettes like bunches of pine cones and thick and quite hard. Leaves going to yellow and water uptake slowed. But the trichs show 50/50 split cloudy/clear so I’m waiting.

A bit more veg time would get enough branches to train and the frame is compact and extra strong. Could be good yielder. Leaves a bit long and blades have space between. Very nice musk type smell and something woodsy. Nice and captivating. Not loud though. Plants almost identical.

Elsewhere, 3 Starflight Guava 18 days from seed are making extremely wide leaves and stocky so far beginning to grow faster.

4 Jalalagod, planted on 4/22 almost as

wide leaves and seem to be quite happy, We'll see.

12/12 all around


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 3, 2022)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> How is the Black triangle from bodhi ... im thinking of getting a pack


Oh man. It is good stuff. I grew a single male. Crossed with several others. They are all really good. I fucked the rest of my pack up with a dead heat mat, but got 1 female to live. She is real good. I think the male might have been magick though.


----------



## SNEAKYp (May 3, 2022)

Jbaby77 said:


> You must be sneaky… how you got those Wookie bx in flower already they were just realeased! I’m running a pack next run, there should be some gold in those packs for sure!…


These were part of a LE drop on Etsy. I’m excited about these, but also keeping a close eye for herms as a couple of the males showed. So far so good!


----------



## Moka_Pot (May 4, 2022)

Posted this on OG, but dagga garden has some limited bodhi in stock. 5 packs left.


----------



## GreenTools (May 4, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> These were part of a LE drop on Etsy. I’m excited about these, but also keeping a close eye for herms as a couple of the males showed. So far so good!


The Cali o leaders typically have a double serrated fan leaf.... seen it a ton of times in the blood orange....


----------



## SNEAKYp (May 4, 2022)

GreenTools said:


> The Cali o leaders typically have a double serrated fan leaf.... seen it a ton of times in the blood orange....


Thanks! Love a good genetic marker. I’ll have to go back to see if I see any.


----------



## Jbaby77 (May 5, 2022)

GreenTools said:


> The Cali o leaders typically have a double serrated fan leaf.... seen it a ton of times in the blood orange....


Awesome! Thanks that’s gonna help for sure, that’s what I’m hunting for some extreme orange terps.


----------



## FunkBlaster420 (May 5, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Which was the favorite? Why?


Now that they have cured I can for sure say the bottom of the two pics here is the keeper, tighter structure but most importantly smell is amazing, very unique like a mix of sweet, fruity, earthy and then something like a nice fresh cut wood or something, maybe sap. Not doing it justice but it's one of those strains that you just can't stop sniffing, very strong scent. The other pheno is nice and super frosty but the smell is way more mild and basic.


----------



## critical02 (May 5, 2022)

Anyone have experience with UW black x gold star or uw black x dragonsblood?


----------



## mawasmada (May 5, 2022)

critical02 said:


> Anyone have experience with UW black x gold star or uw black x dragonsblood?


I didn't even know those were out there. Interested in how that Gold Star cross does.


----------



## SNEAKYp (May 5, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Thanks! Love a good genetic marker. I’ll have to go back to see if I see any.


2 showing obvious double serrations and a third that is hiding it a bit.


----------



## ncali (May 7, 2022)

Has there been many grows/reports of DLA5?























Trying to narrow down between this more afghan pheno, and a more hybrid but afghan leaning.

Terps on this one are like if you were standing in a patch of sage/brush in the desert while standing outside an exotic spice market. Bodhi used the word acrid. I like that word in respect to desert smells or harsh delivery of the scent profile. It is not skunky IME.

The other pheno has a tinge of berry in her ontop of all that, and sweeter smell. I like this afghan no berry smell better.

They both have incredible mouth coating properties and just fantastic flavor, just old-school ganja hashy good shit.

I have preserved the line for future folks to enjoy. Fun line and the DLA project as a whole was a great idea. I'd like to try some Iraqi or Iranian crosses from the same line work, maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## ncali (May 7, 2022)

I Also popped some of my last Sunshine Daydream to f2 haha. Some stock is getting OLD!


----------



## TugthePup (May 7, 2022)

ncali said:


> Has there been many grows/reports of DLA5?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoe has the DLA#6 in a fundraiser on Discord. This is the Iraqi x HP


----------



## ncali (May 8, 2022)

Thank you for the information. One too many hoop to jump through for that one I guess. I'm not on discord, not really familiar with the app/program/platform 

I hope they go to a great home.


----------



## mawasmada (May 8, 2022)

ncali said:


> Thank you for the information. One too many hoop to jump through for that one I guess. I'm not on discord, not really familiar with the app/program/platform
> 
> I hope they go to a great home.


I miss out on stuff a lot due to not being on IG, discord and the like. My brain appreciates it though haha


----------



## sadboy92 (May 8, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> I miss out on stuff a lot due to not being on IG, discord and the like. My brain appreciates it though haha


I lost my old IG and missed some stuff during the april sales. Feels good to disconnect. So many other beans out there anyway...


----------



## ncali (May 8, 2022)

Yeah I get wanting to snag some of the sickest packs. But. I'm not financially motivated to do so, as I'm not a player in the commercial or medical scene. I also do not have the space time or effort to grow all the hottest beans that drop. A lot would just sit in a container to be honest. It's been talked about in this thread ad nosium.


And most importantly I don't have the heart to let beans rot.

So I grow a few really cool packs, and most of the packs of what I'd love to grow sit in others "collections" haha. At least I have enough to cool stuff to always love what I have growing. Always excited popping new beans. In that I'm blessed.


----------



## hillbill (May 9, 2022)

Trying to grow more “other breeder” beans, but it’s not easy when so many Bodhi plants are so dank and potent and just That Damn Good.

3/4 replacement Devil’s Hashplant are up in red Solos (actually clearSolo inside red Solo) for keeping an eye on root development. These did not have a lot of stored energy and some get to a point and just stall. Roots fail to grow or develop. Sanded the shit out of these with GLG scuffer which is much better than my Rx bottle with sandpaper. The GLG Emory Cloth is much coarser and quicker than mine. Got 3 Devil’s Hashplant so we’ll see.

3 Starflight Guava planted 4/16, potted to “hot mix” on 5/3 are short and already thick in the stem, grass green, no deficiency noted. Also up potted. More later.

4 Jalalagod planted 4/22 are bigger than the Starflight Guava already with big wide leaves and some yellowing after up pot. Great vigor though and expecting them to green up again shortly.

3 Cherry Queen F2s drying in my dark closet are stinking up the place. Cranked up my “room air scrubber”. Semi-hard buds that smell like multiple spices and fruits. Getting louder after being chopped Friday.

12/12 from seed all around for shits and giggles.


----------



## Bad Dawg (May 9, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Trying to grow more “other breeder” beans, but it’s not easy when so many Bodhi plants are so dank and potent and just That Damn Good.
> 
> 3/4 replacement Devil’s Hashplant are up in red Solos (actually clearSolo inside red Solo) for keeping an eye on root development. These did not have a lot of stored energy and some get to a point and just stall. Roots fail to grow or develop. Sanded the shit out of these with GLG scuffer which is much better than my Rx bottle with sandpaper. The GLG Emory Cloth is much coarser and quicker than mine. Got 3 Devil’s Hashplant so we’ll see.
> 
> ...


 Keep me posted on those Devils hash plant.


----------



## hillbill (May 9, 2022)

Unrelated: 4/5 LVTK x LBF up in Solos riding with Devil’s Hashplant.


----------



## nuskool89 (May 9, 2022)

@hillbill I took your advice about soulmate and of everything that came in this month from 4/20 sales, it’s the one pack I opened. It’s one of maybe 10 I will actually get through this year from the vault. I may reach out in a couple months


----------



## newguy41410 (May 9, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> You should be fine. There’s usually a huge rush when it first opens up. Keep checking and get your 15 days in, and then sign up. If there aren’t spots left, an overflow will usually start in case there are extras.
> 
> If you were looking for the Goji F2s, there are PLENTY! I think some may get sold for a site fundraiser too. If you really want them, they won’t be hard to acquire. Just make some friends over there and you’ll never have to buy seeds again


Just got on the list today with three slots remaining! Super stoked!


----------



## YardG (May 9, 2022)

It took me a little while to get used to the continuous scrolling threads thing, but that's a good forum in a lot of ways.


----------



## CrunchBerries (May 10, 2022)

newguy41410 said:


> Just got on the list today with three slots remaining! Super stoked!


Overgrow the world!


----------



## YardG (May 10, 2022)

I planted some Jager HP and Pink Kush F4 in teeny-tiny red drink cups earlier today.


----------



## CrunchBerries (May 11, 2022)

newguy41410 said:


> Just got on the list today with three slots remaining! Super stoked!


Happy to hear you joined the Goji not lawns movement!


----------



## YardG (May 11, 2022)

Added some Lemon Afghani and Mango Biche x Kashmir that popped. Going to be an interesting summer.


----------



## Zett66 (May 11, 2022)

CrunchBerries said:


> Happy to hear you joined the Goji not lawns movement!


Im checking every few days to make sure my name is still on there lol


----------



## Houstini (May 11, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Im checking every few days to make sure my name is still on there lol


I hope you get in, be nice to expand the hunt.


----------



## Zett66 (May 11, 2022)

Houstini said:


> I hope you get in, be nice to expand the hunt.


Thank you, dropping yours very soon thanks so much again!!


----------



## hillbill (May 12, 2022)

Hoping for a girl Starflight Guava as it looks like 2/3 are ballbois. All stocky with average Bodhi vigor.

Trying some Cherry Queen F2 in my very old Aluminum Vapor Genie. Just tiny lower popcorn. Seem a bit”floaty” and very calm. Potency seems above average, we’ll see soon if it is a couch nailer. My Dachshund is fucking with my Zen, gotta go.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 12, 2022)

I'm a week into solo's on my Blue Berry Hash Plant fem search. Seeing a pattern here. I wonder which ones are the girls? LOL. 

A great outdoor to all. 

Also a pre 98 BK and a C-99 to self for fresh bean stock. Hopefully with fatter beans. 

Peace.


----------



## mawasmada (May 12, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Hoping for a girl Starflight Guava as it looks like 2/3 are ballbois. All stocky with average Bodhi vigor.


Bummer about the ballbois. Did you get anymore Devils HP going?


----------



## hillbill (May 12, 2022)

Got one healthy out of four.
LVTK x LBF 4/5 much alike.


----------



## mawasmada (May 12, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Got one healthy out of four.


Maybe it'll be a winner!


----------



## hillbill (May 12, 2022)

Cotyledons have been yellow also


----------



## Blueberry bref (May 12, 2022)

Threw down a little 4 piece of air guitar a while back and its starting to look like 1 maybe 2 ladies.


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (May 12, 2022)

metal haze day 47


----------



## taco40 (May 13, 2022)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> metal haze day 47


Nice thin sat blades there! Looking like at least 12 weeks. Maybe up to 14. 

Smoking some Kashmir Azad that was seeded and it's just fantastic. Kashmir is the best landrace/out of the country line I've seen by far. And the 2nd best one isn't even close.


----------



## sadboy92 (May 13, 2022)

taco40 said:


> Nice thin sat blades there! Looking like at least 12 weeks. Maybe up to 14.
> 
> Smoking some Kashmir Azad that was seeded and it's just fantastic. Kashmir is the best landrace/out of the country line I've seen by far. And the 2nd best one isn't even close.


thats awesome. Can you describe what you like so much about it? Not just the smoke but growth habits, etc


----------



## hillbill (May 13, 2022)

12/12 from seed 1/4 female for Jalalagod planted 4/22, 2/3 female for Starflight Guava planted 4/16. Both are short and strong with very wide leaves up potted today


----------



## nuskool89 (May 13, 2022)

I’ll post this here and in the GLG thread but just wanted to send a quick public thank you to @Bad Dawg

A recent order had a few crushed beans (3) in a pack of soulmate. I took a couple pictures and politely emailed glg not sure if it would actually qualify for any replacement (maybe a half pack which would have been awesome)

12 hours later I get an email notification as if I’d placed an order - memo said full pack replacement order

5 days later an entire new pack of soulmate AND an additional freebie is in the mailbox.

Needless to say this is yet another reason to do business with GLG. Great service


----------



## Bad Dawg (May 14, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> I’ll post this here and in the GLG thread but just wanted to send a quick public thank you to @Bad Dawg
> 
> A recent order had a few crushed beans (3) in a pack of soulmate. I took a couple pictures and politely emailed glg not sure if it would actually qualify for any replacement (maybe a half pack which would have been awesome)
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the kind words and all of your support


----------



## abom (May 14, 2022)

got some kailash, soul mate, and babylon buster on the way.

first bodhi im excited


----------



## hillbill (May 15, 2022)

Babylon Buster in that Aluminum Vapor Genie right now.


----------



## abom (May 15, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Babylon Buster in that Aluminum Vapor Genie right now.


A couple of your posts swung me to get it as a freebie from GLG. The kailash i got from JBC


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 15, 2022)

The blueberry hash plants are moving on up. Instant 90's early this week put a slouch in their step. Off to the races now. I'll be taking some tops soon. Ready just feminize things. The luck of the draw just draws too much now. LOL.

Hope all your grows are pleasing you.


----------



## Dr.Wang (May 15, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> I’ll post this here and in the GLG thread but just wanted to send a quick public thank you to @Bad Dawg
> 
> A recent order had a few crushed beans (3) in a pack of soulmate. I took a couple pictures and politely emailed glg not sure if it would actually qualify for any replacement (maybe a half pack which would have been awesome)
> 
> ...


Same


----------



## Bad Dawg (May 16, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The blueberry hash plants are moving on up. Instant 90's early this week put a slouch in their step. Off to the races now. I'll be taking some tops soon. Ready just feminize things. The luck of the draw just draws too much now. LOL.
> 
> Hope all your grows are pleasing you.View attachment 5133902


 Blueberry HP (@HydroRed cut) full of seeds pollinated by Run Away Bride. 
And another plant pollinated by Cake Fighter


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2022)

Hey!

There is absolutely NO selling, trading, gifting, whatever the hell you wanna call it on this forum.

Why because of various many reasons but the most important one is keeping riu up 
Please STOP IT.

I will absolutely shout from the roof tops when this rule changes, but for now it hasnt


----------



## dankbydrew (May 17, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> thats awesome. Can you describe what you like so much about it? Not just the smoke but growth habits, etc


Different dude, but I've also come to be a fan of the Kashmir dad after B's Portable Space Ship and Dr. Grenskyes Zookies x Kashmir. It seems to put out squat, terpy plants, that are absolutely drenched in resin. Seems to add sandalwood/bbq meat to the mix of terps and feels real nice too. Looking forward to checking out the A1/Kashmir and Lemon Thai x Kashmir one of these days.


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 17, 2022)

dankbydrew said:


> Different dude, but I've also come to be a fan of the Kashmir dad...It seems to put out squat, terpy plants, that are absolutely drenched in resin. Seems to add sandalwood...


Awesome! Incense smelling stuff is what I am looking for now. I have a cedar that would like some sandalwood, sweetgrass, or sage.


----------



## dankbydrew (May 17, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Awesome! Incense smelling stuff is what I am looking for now. I have a cedar that would like some sandalwood, sweetgrass, or sage.


So many variables... hard to say what you'll get and it's definitely all subjective! Best of luck!


----------



## abom (May 17, 2022)

Any reason why my posts about purchasing seeds from seedbanks that have already been discussed here were deleted?


----------



## mawasmada (May 17, 2022)

abom said:


> Any reason why my posts about purchasing seeds from seedbanks that have already been discussed here were deleted?


Best bet is to ask somebody for private contact for that stuff.


----------



## Hoss8455 (May 17, 2022)

Pinesoul cut in veg


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 18, 2022)

abom said:


> Any reason why my posts about purchasing seeds from seedbanks that have already been discussed here were deleted?


I never saw your comments, only the admin comment that selling, trading, offering to purchase, gifting, etc. are still not allowed on RIU. So my guess is that it felt too close to a rule violation to an admin, even if it wasn't meant to be. 

If you have specific questions about why comments were removed, it's best to reach out to @sunni via private conversation.


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2022)

abom said:


> Any reason why my posts about purchasing seeds from seedbanks that have already been discussed here were deleted?


I made a mistake on your posts  theyre undeleted now, im human it happens


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (May 21, 2022)

sunni said:


> I made a mistake on your posts  theyre undeleted now, im human it happens


So did you just shut the whole thing down?


----------



## lokahsamastahsukhinobhava (May 22, 2022)

Did someone grow out congokashmir x goldstarf4? I'm thinking of popping my beans soon.


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2022)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> So did you just shut the whole thing down?


shut what down? I restored said persons posts the thread was never closed or removed., i did not restore the posts that were violating our rules which was mant posts near theirs and inbetween , could you be more descriptive so i can answer your question?

We do not allow any sales, trading, gifting etc at all never have those posts are removed


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (May 23, 2022)

sunni said:


> shut what down? I restored said persons posts the thread was never closed or removed., i did not restore the posts that were violating our rules which was mant posts near theirs and inbetween , could you be more descriptive so i can answer your question?
> 
> We do not allow any sales, trading, gifting etc at all never have those posts are removed


Well it was a joke. This thread is very active and there were no posts for two days. Im guessing that is close to a record. My apologies.


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2022)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> Well it was a joke. This thread is very active and there were no posts for two days. Im guessing that is close to a record. My apologies.


haha oh gotcha, sorry sometimes its hard to tell over text


----------



## Leetwain (May 23, 2022)

anyone have any twin flame info? what's everyone's favorite gogi child cross?


----------



## bodhipop (May 23, 2022)

Leetwain said:


> anyone have any twin flame info? what's everyone's favorite gogi child cross?


She's quite the looker. Saved these pictures because I have a pack.


----------



## freewanderer04 (May 23, 2022)

Had some room in my tent and decided to return to my first Bodhi strain, Sky Lotus V2. Straight up OG dankness from what I remember. The Snow Lotus leaner scared me a bit though lol. Soaked 5. Hoping they're still viable. Anybody else do well with older Bodhi gear? I keep all my beans in the fridge.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> Had some room in my tent and decided to return to my first Bodhi strain, Sky Lotus V2. Straight up OG dankness from what I remember. The Snow Lotus leaner scared me a bit though lol. Soaked 5. Hoping they're still viable. Anybody else do well with older Bodhi gear? I keep all my beans in the fridge.


I do well with my older stocks. I find that after 5-6 years a slight abrasion to the seam of the seed helps. I also germ in city tap water and H2O2. 

I'm upto Snows, Star Wars and Space Monkey. Too many to try follow. And to grow? 

Keep seeds in the dark and refrigerated.


----------



## Hayagriva (May 23, 2022)

Smooth sailing over here, hope you and yours are well, got in for some defoliation on Day 14 of flower and figured I'd share.




Mendo Sunshine 2's are lanky as hell compared to their sister, much prefer the artifical grape funk on this cultivar, although the growth habit leaves much to be desired for my style. In retrospect #3 has much sturdier stalks with tighter node spacing, finishes about 7 days earlier as well. Sunshine Queen ended up knocking me back with both yield and structure a very sturdy plant with robust stalks, the final product reeks of fuel, garlic, sandalwood, and gymbag funk. Booty is a classic middle-eastern through and through I love growing indica and she does not disappoint, I fully expect this one plant to outshine the rest in terms of resin production. I dont think I topped any of these plants other than Sunshine #4 x #7+#8, oops.


----------



## Hayagriva (May 23, 2022)

Sunshine #4 x #7+#8 Day 56, just a little one maybe 21days from clone then put into flower, lots of branches flopping everywhere I need a trellis net, another week or two, or less


----------



## hillbill (May 24, 2022)

Bare Naked Ladies


----------



## hillbill (May 24, 2022)

4 NL2x G13HP have hit the Viva Sauna.

Riding with along will be 6 of my own (Space Monkey x Sleeskunk-DNA) x Black Gold-Greenpoint.


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 24, 2022)

Out of the bodhi gear that I've grown, the best ones for me have been stretchy floppers. Not that the bushier shapes haven't been good at what they do, but the leggy ones have attention.


----------



## Nugbender (May 24, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Out of the bodhi gear that I've grown, the best ones for me have been stretchy floppers. Not that the bushier shapes haven't been good at what they do, but the leggy ones have attention.


which genetics in particular?


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 24, 2022)

Nugbender said:


> which genetics in particular?


1st bodhi work I got was a freebie cross, agent orange x goji og. Super good orange terps that were a first time thing for me, and I love citrus. The best leggy ones I got were Black triangle, and Lazy lightning. The best compact shapes for me have been DLA6, Black raspberry, and this Soul axis (still drying) impressed me with first bowl.


----------



## freewanderer04 (May 24, 2022)

I think my seeds heard me call them old yesterday... One cracked a tail within 12 hours


----------



## SNEAKYp (May 24, 2022)

Some Citrus Wookie Bx on flower day 34 



Cool wide top cola


Purple flower is 1/3rd of the population




2L soda bottle girth on this cola


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 24, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Some Citrus Wookie Bx
> View attachment 5138586


The single blade leaves are cool.


----------



## Hayagriva (May 24, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> I think my seeds heard me call them old yesterday... One cracked a tail within 12 hours


Funny you say that soaked some Booty F2 I made and within 12 hours over half had cracked tails!


----------



## hillbill (May 25, 2022)

My most healthy Devil’s Hashplant is a girl, 12/12 from seed and the other survivor was a runt boy, but was getting stronger. Will up pot to Folgers 315 cup can.

3/4 NL2HP have short tails, all have hit the Solo Cup Garden.


----------



## SNEAKYp (May 25, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> The single blade leaves are cool.


It’s really interesting. The plants shot off these single blades when they were taken from flower back to veg light cycles.


----------



## mawasmada (May 25, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> It’s really interesting. The plants shot off these single blades when they were taken from flower back to veg light cycles.


My Goldstar x Snow Lotus did that too, going flower back to veg, and back to flower again.
Plants are cool!


----------



## gfigs911 (May 25, 2022)

Have you folks that have run babylon buster had yours really slow in veg? i have 5 of them about 5-6 weeks of veg now and they are still quite small......i had read that time bandit was a slow vegger but they really took off after a month of veg ....just wondering if its me...i know the soil they are in is probably a little hot for them but dang they are slow movers

also have 3 bad dawg sunshine 4 x cake fighter that are being chopped this weekend. they are small plants but overall looking tasty. one gives off a lemon smell so strong i thought i was playing with a lemon tree. straight pure lemon....not the og lemon funk....pure lemon....i keep saying that haha.

also have some karma headbanger clones that wont be done for a while..the mothers flowered for 89 days....i tried a few buds of the mothers but they arent cured yet....seems like good strong sativa but doesnt have the terps like im used to with bodhi...

only 1 time bandit left in veg...5/6 were males....the last one i cant tell yet...i usually wait to see preflowers before sending to flower....my good friend had asked me to make some time bandit f2s but i went and got all ripped one night (the soul mate just gets to me right in the head)...started culling males....realized i had 5 (maybe all 6) males and just killed them all off....which basically just killed my plan to do f2s...lol oops......on second thought the lack of females probably killed my f2 plan

also have 4 old soul seedlings that are only a week old...and along side them are some womo x soul mate seeds i made last run....hoping for some nice wookie influence there..the mother i used was very lemon og ish...the soul mate males i had 2 really nice males....one tall lanky and another short fatter..i collected pollen from both and mixed it all together...

i also have a clone of my soul mate mother in flower that i plan on doing f2 seeds of so i can hunt them a bit better.

anyways...figured id do an update since i havent been on much lately. im pumped for the old soul, as well as the womo x soul mate....

i donated my 8 remaining baba kush seeds to a good friend. hes doing an f2 run of those for us to hunt through a little better...those should be chopped pretty quick so hopefully soon i can run some baba kush f2s. those were so tasty when i ran the original 4.

what else....i picked up space monkey becus of how much Bill talks it up...that will probably be next...after that probably cluster funk...then maybe jalalalalalalahagod or something...

ive run a few non bodhi stuff in between but nothing really comes close for terps and strength...


----------



## hillbill (May 25, 2022)

Babylon Buster has been vigorous here, ran it twice and they were easy apart from a Sulfur deficiency that happened. Not a knockdown high, very active for any G13HP cross. Good herb. Potent.


----------



## gfigs911 (May 25, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Babylon Buster has been vigorous here, ran it twice and they were easy apart from a Sulfur deficiency that happened. Not a knockdown high, very active for any G13HP cross. Good herb.



got it...thanks for the reply....mine must not like my soil....

side note i forgot to mention in my original post....if anyone has field trip sitting in their inventory...run it....really good stuff....


----------



## dbdump (May 26, 2022)

gfigs911 said:


> got it...thanks for the reply....mine must not like my soil....
> 
> side note i forgot to mention in my original post....if anyone has field trip sitting in their inventory...run it....really good stuff....


Good to know on Field trip! I'm assuming strong indica - good flavors / smells?


----------



## poonoodle (May 26, 2022)

dbdump said:


> Good to know on Field trip! I'm assuming strong indica - good flavors / smells?


I’d say indica leaning. I flowered out 3 different phenos. Very nice chemical smell in flower. Makes you pretty stupid. The heavy cookies leaning pheno is what I get the most compliments on but I’m prob gonna stop growing that one because it’s stretchy and has smaller golf ball buds.


----------



## mawasmada (May 26, 2022)

hillbill said:


> My most healthy Devil’s Hashplant is a girl, 12/12 from seed and the other survivor was a runt boy, but was getting stronger. Will up pot to Folgers 315 cup can.
> 
> 3/4 NL2HP have short tails, all have hit the Solo Cup Garden.


Not a whole lot of NL2HP grows I've seen on here. RBJF did a nice piece on his. I quite like what I read.


----------



## dbdump (May 26, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> I’d say indica leaning. I flowered out 3 different phenos. Very nice chemical smell in flower. Makes you pretty stupid. The heavy cookies leaning pheno is what I get the most compliments on but I’m prob gonna stop growing that one because it’s stretchy and has smaller golf ball buds.


Haha good stupid I hope . Appreciate the details, have had a pack for awhile to try.


----------



## poonoodle (May 26, 2022)

dbdump said:


> Haha good stupid I hope . Appreciate the details, have had a pack for awhile to try.


Yeah it’s a good stupid. But stupid stupid. Like put the cold brew coffee container in the cabinet instead of the fridge. Or go to throw away some paper in the bathroom trash can and just throw it in the toilet instead. Just Plain old dumb shit. All my friends will say they are field tripping when they do dumb shit after smoking it.


----------



## dbdump (May 26, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> Yeah it’s a good stupid. But stupid stupid. Like put the cold brew coffee container in the cabinet instead of the fridge. Or go to throw away some paper in the bathroom trash can and just throw it in the toilet instead. Just Plain old dumb shit. All my friends will say they are field tripping when they do dumb shit after smoking it.


Hahaha nice man. It won't be in my list of functional strains but sounds like a good time.


----------



## Sparkey224 (May 26, 2022)

Hello folks,
Love this Bodhi's tread. Heres a couple pics of Field Trip. Next round will be wookie Orgasm and Lavender Jack. 
62 days of flower


----------



## gfigs911 (May 26, 2022)

id agree with poonoodle overall about the field trip. i had 3 females 2 diff phenos. one pheno was like he described...smallish buds but very frosty....the other female i got was different in structure...big thick buds....almost reminded me of the wizard hat pheno of ssdd....def was not like the other 2 females....shoulda kept her looking back...

edit....look at sparkeys pic above...thats what you want lol


----------



## poonoodle (May 26, 2022)

gfigs911 said:


> id agree with poonoodle overall about the field trip. i had 3 females 2 diff phenos. one pheno was like he described...smallish buds but very frosty....the other female i got was different in structure...big thick buds....almost reminded me of the wizard hat pheno of ssdd....def was not like the other 2 females....shoulda kept her looking back...
> 
> edit....look at sparkeys pic above...thats what you want lol


Yup. My Field Trip #1 was the tiny rock hard buds but super frosty. FT#2 and #3 were closer to the Wizard hats. I like 2 better but everyone else loves 1.


----------



## crisnpropa (May 26, 2022)

Sparkey224 said:


> Hello folks,
> Love this Bodhi's tread. Heres a couple pics of Field Trip. Next round will be wookie Orgasm and Lavender Jack.
> 62 days of flower
> View attachment 5139704
> View attachment 5139707


How's the field trip effects?


----------



## Sparkey224 (May 26, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> How's the field trip effects?


All around great strain, fruity, creamy, cookies, kush funk.
Body hit me hard and then the euphoria blasts in, buckle up. Took her at 65 days, only had pics of 62 days. Could have gone another week easily. Big yielding girl and took clones.


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 26, 2022)

Any Soul Axis info? 420 Love gift on the label. Mine turned out several girls that all came out piney herbal tasting. Good head effects.


----------



## dbdump (May 27, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Any Soul Axis info? 420 Love gift on the label. Mine turned out several girls that all came out piney herbal tasting. Good head effects.


Nice to see a good report on soul axis! All i know is its congo x g13hp x snow lotus. Did you find it more sativa? Stretchy?


----------



## poonoodle (May 27, 2022)

Here’s a couple pics of a small bud of my Field Trip #2 I’m about to shmoke on.


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 27, 2022)

dbdump said:


> Nice to see a good report on soul axis! All i know is its congo x g13hp x snow lotus. Did you find it more sativa? Stretchy?


The effects are more sativa. Heady and uplifting. The plants were all well behaved and similar. Didn't stretch a whole lot. I topped them. Nice compact shape with good branching. Decent yield even though I kept them small. The tops look like they have the ability to get large and full. My room got hot hot hot last 4 weeks. I had 1 that hermed a few male flowers on bottom. Im running the f2's I made.
If it wasn't so late, Id throw some outside. 

I started looking around about Black Triangle. All I could find was a guy that grew 2 packs and said he didn't find anything good. I got to grow 2 seeds, and got 1 male that improved everything he touched, and 1 female that is the most powerful mind melter I have found in my Bodhi runs. Anyone know anything about BT around here?


----------



## hillbill (May 27, 2022)

It is not late at all


----------



## Jbaby77 (May 27, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> The effects are more sativa. Heady and uplifting. The plants were all well behaved and similar. Didn't stretch a whole lot. I topped them. Nice compact shape with good branching. Decent yield even though I kept them small. The tops look like they have the ability to get large and full. My room got hot hot hot last 4 weeks. I had 1 that hermed a few male flowers on bottom. Im running the f2's I made.
> If it wasn't so late, Id throw some outside.
> 
> I started looking around about Black Triangle. All I could find was a guy that grew 2 packs and said he didn't find anything good. I got to grow 2 seeds, and got 1 male that improved everything he touched, and 1 female that is the most powerful mind melter I have found in my Bodhi runs. Anyone know anything about BT around here?


Black triangle is the shit! Had 7 females from a pack , all winners one with extra funk that I’ve had for years now, all were very very potent, easily a keeper in every pack for sure


----------



## dbdump (May 27, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> The effects are more sativa. Heady and uplifting. The plants were all well behaved and similar. Didn't stretch a whole lot. I topped them. Nice compact shape with good branching. Decent yield even though I kept them small. The tops look like they have the ability to get large and full. My room got hot hot hot last 4 weeks. I had 1 that hermed a few male flowers on bottom. Im running the f2's I made.
> If it wasn't so late, Id throw some outside.


Sounds nice! Thats about what I was guessing - snow lotus seems to bring sativa leaning highs on a nice frame. Doesnt sound like the g13hp in the mix made it too heavy.


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 27, 2022)

hillbill said:


> It is not late at all


 I picture someone looking at their bare wrist where a watch would go while the sun and moon just cycle through the sky behind them weeks per second.

I pulled these 6 to go out. Sometimes words are just words. I felt a feeling when you said that though. So here's to chasing rainbows. Soul Axis f2's going outside tonight. We'll see what comes of this...


----------



## Freshbakd (May 28, 2022)

STEELGUITARHAWAIIANMUSIC said:


> I'M BUYING THE LAST 9 KAILASHES AT GLG
> 
> AND TAKING HER TO IBL
> 
> ...


You sticking with just cannabis?


----------



## mawasmada (May 28, 2022)

STEELGUITARHAWAIIANMUSIC said:


> I'M BUYING THE LAST 9 KAILASHES AT GLG
> 
> AND TAKING HER TO IBL
> 
> ...


Yeah sunni made a mistake. For all the help sunni is at eliminating a**holes in here, I don't care about it. She owned it, apologized for it, and corrected it. I'm over it, moving on now.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (May 28, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> You sticking with just cannabis?


I suspect a very large amount of crystal meth mixed w a very small amount of cannabis.


----------



## SFnone (May 28, 2022)

STEELGUITARHAWAIIANMUSIC said:


> I'M BUYING THE LAST 9 KAILASHES AT GLG
> 
> AND TAKING HER TO IBL
> 
> ...


The caps thing is played, come back when you get some new material.


----------



## nuskool89 (May 28, 2022)

STEELGUITARHAWAIIANMUSIC said:


> I'M BUYING THE LAST 9 KAILASHES AT GLG
> 
> AND TAKING HER TO IBL
> 
> ...


dude you’d be a hit in the politics section


----------



## Lovefrog (May 28, 2022)

should get into creative writing man ya got a knack for... something...


----------



## blueberryrose (May 28, 2022)




----------



## H0LLYW00D (May 29, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> bummer


yo, dude, it's me ***killler haha i kept getting banned right after i send you a direct message i figured i'll send you a "reply" here, anyways, i took the old soul cuts 48hours ago, i talked to the admin on here hopefully this account don't get banned this would be the 4 or 5th one damn

i think as soon as you smell the vegetative matter you'll be like "ohhhh ok" it smells like a infected wound on a skunk


----------



## hillbill (May 29, 2022)

Just now took a vacuum bag of Soul Mate out of the freezer. Pine Sap, Pine Oil, Cedar and Turpentine.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (May 29, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Pine Sap, Pine Oil, Cedar and Turpentine.


Damn damn damn, i got some soul food (pinesoul x 88g13hp) i need to pop! i'd love to pop all the pinesoul crosses together, but for now i'm smoking on tons of old soul, i really doubt it can be beat haha, and yeah @hillbill i also have mines in the freezer in sealed mylar bags, i definetly helps keep that pine solvent aspect, do you cure it first? i froze mine right after trimming


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 29, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> yo, dude, it's me ***killler haha i kept getting banned right after i send you a direct message i figured i'll send you a "reply" here, anyways, i took the old soul cuts 48hours ago, i talked to the admin on here hopefully this account don't get banned this would be the 4 or 5th one damn
> 
> i think as soon as you smell the vegetative matter you'll be like "ohhhh ok" it smells like a infected wound on a skunk


Fantastic

Hockey is over and we have a contract on the house so I'm hoping to be back to "real" life. Still need to find a house but I the plan is to take our time with that.

The current pipe dream is to buy a skoolie and go on walkabout lol. How's that for some crazy shit? It's not gonna happen but a guy can dream right?


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 30, 2022)

This could go under so many threads. Tonight, all threads are 1 thread.
Night recon shot of Bodhi D9 Thai x Afghan x G13HP. Some fat wide leaves on some. Some hungry bug is loving them. I topped them.
Some zuchinni, yellow squash, and grass behind them. Got to get this all mulched this week.
Some f2 of mango lotus x snow lotus and black raspberry, some crosses I made black triangle x (black raspberry x black triangle), black raspberry x blue sunshine, and my cedar throwing one which was a DLA6 x mystery dad mix of blue sunshine, soul axis, or black triangle dads. I suspect bt or sa. All out there doing good.


----------



## hillbill (May 30, 2022)

Unscientific cure but cured on the hill. I like herb that is a just little pliable, like lower leaves on weeds in a drought. Almost similar to leather and the buds nicely drawn to a deeper, harder dank nut.


----------



## klyphman (May 30, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Night recon shot of Bodhi D9 Thai x Afghan x G13HP. Some fat wide leaves on some. Some hungry bug is loving them. I topped them.


I‘m also growing the D9 Thai x DLA 5. My 2 females have narrower, hybrid leaves and are super vigorous growers. Topped one twice already, leaving the other untopped. The male I’m flowering for f2s is wider leaf. Getting lemon‘ish’ stem rubs on all 3.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (May 30, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> The current pipe dream is to buy a skoolie and go on walkabout lol.


a school bus apartment? haha, if that's what you're talking about that's funny cause i have one of those when i was 17, all black, dark tinted windows, leather couches, huge speakers that would drain the battery and bunk beds inside... i dried and trimmed one of my first harvest in it, party bus! what i'm trying to say is: do it!


----------



## OrganicInMo (May 31, 2022)

Pheno hunt time with my first Bohdi run and 6 other breeders. All organic top dress and water only. Any feedback from those that have grown out the Bohdi strains would be appreciated. 

Bohdi - Mother's Hashplant Remix
Bohdi - Dragon's Milk
Copa - GSD F6
Crickets & Cicada - Overkill
Crickets & Cicada - Lights of Venus
Dominion - Dominion G
Top Dawg - NYC Chem F2
Lucky Dog - Hunza Valley 91
Omureta - Thousand Oaks F5
Omureta - Fire Creek F5


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jun 1, 2022)

OrganicInMo said:


> View attachment 5142357
> 
> Pheno hunt time with my first Bohdi run and 6 other breeders. All organic top dress and water only. Any feedback from those that have grown out the Bohdi strains would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Nice run! How many of the GSD are you running? I'm sitting on a pack thinking of hunting those next. I'll be following your progress


----------



## OrganicInMo (Jun 3, 2022)

I popped 2, 1 was male. She's the one in the bigger group on the left. Front row, far right with a good lollipopping.


----------



## Pupelle (Jun 3, 2022)

Metal Haze F3 from Bodhi  
This beautiful plant is a blast to the past, pure old school haze aromas, beautiful frosty foxtails, and she's done in like ten weeks, super fast for a sativa of this nature. Just chopped, looking forward to smoking it, definitely saving it all for head stash and a good cure.


----------



## poonoodle (Jun 4, 2022)

Pupelle said:


> View attachment 5144038View attachment 5144039
> View attachment 5144040
> Metal Haze F3 from Bodhi


YES!! That thing is beautiful! I’ve got a metal haze that I’m sex testing now. Makes me want to pop the rest of the pack! Well done!


----------



## Sparkey224 (Jun 5, 2022)

Cant find that much info on Laughing Lemon (lemon thai x OMG.)
Does anyone here have some insight on her?

Really excited about running that with the Lavender Jack. Hopefully, both are around the same flowering times,
Appreciate it, cheers


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Jun 5, 2022)

Sparkey224 said:


> Cant find that much info on Laughing Lemon (lemon thai x OMG.)
> Does anyone here have some insight on her?
> 
> Really excited about running that with the Lavender Jack. Hopefully, both are around the same flowering times,
> Appreciate it, cheers


I grew 2 females of the Lavender Jack; one had an amazing floral bubblegum haze/terpinolene taste and aroma, really nice uplifting, active buzz, left a wonderful exotic incense smell when burned. The other was more Wookie-dom and had more of an earthy, hashy thing going on, very crystal covered and heavier yielding, decent buzz. The Jack leaner is the shit though. Like I said I only had 2 females so I wonder what other combinations could be found in the remainder of the pack. Made a report awhile back if you wanna see the pics. Happy Hunting!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 6, 2022)

All 12/12 from seed
47 day Jalalagod, bent over to keep flatter. Smells like raw exhaust from 2cycle, and a bit of soapiness. Decent size making longish buds, has leaves 8 of 10 to the narrow side. Very frosty with trykes going out on sugar leaves.

2 53 day Starflight Guava, both singe cola with one much shorter but really making buds, fat buds but a petite girl. Gunpowder, black pepper and more I can’t ID. Loud! Maybe some topsoil smells too. Midrange leaves, compact.

36 day Devil’s Hashplant also bent. Can’t tell what it smells like but it smells good. Pretty early but small buds are roundish. Wide leaves. Average size.

2 12 day NL2 x G13HP seedlings ready for first up pot to the Hot Mix.


----------



## poonoodle (Jun 6, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 47 day Jalalagod,


Got any pics of the jalalagod?


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jun 6, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> Got any pics of the jalalagod?


Hillbill doesn’t post pics. It’s for online security. He uses only good descriptive words to share his experiences.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 6, 2022)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Hillbill doesn’t take pics. It’s for online security. He uses only good descriptive words to share his experiences.


I know exactly where he is coming from 

maybe someday I’ll be free enough to do so


----------



## machinegun0331 (Jun 6, 2022)

Sparkey224 said:


> Cant find that much info on Laughing Lemon (lemon thai x OMG.)
> Does anyone here have some insight on her?
> 
> Really excited about running that with the Lavender Jack. Hopefully, both are around the same flowering times,
> Appreciate it, cheers


Grew out the laughing lemon last year, documented on my ig (backyardcultivation). After it was done I got the last pack I could find online and a partial from a friend and hopefully will be able to get one or two more from people selling at some point because I want to hunt through it some more, it was awesome, probably my favorite lemon strain ever. Everyone who’s tried it says it’s the best “sativa” type I’ve grown, and I’d probably agree.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 6, 2022)

Sparkey224 said:


> Cant find that much info on Laughing Lemon (lemon thai x OMG.)
> Does anyone here have some insight on her?
> 
> Really excited about running that with the Lavender Jack. Hopefully, both are around the same flowering times,
> Appreciate it, cheers


search my name in this thread for a little LL info

we have a huge sack of f2s and crosses with a stud LL male from last season. There is a yellow starburst scented pheno to be found


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 6, 2022)

So happy to get these in my hands...I remember the black triangle being available not to long ago then.... Poof...gone everywhere.

I really want to run some bodhi seeds again. I have fond memories of Gogi OG that was run years ago, such a great strain-had tasty strawberry fuel funk terps, with unbelievable potency and fire bag appeal, miss that goji. 

Anyways from what I hear the black triangle is a great all around strain, and would be a lot of people's pick for the best bodhi strain so I'm looking foward to it.


----------



## SFnone (Jun 6, 2022)

An evening poem for this beautiful early June day:
(Ahem...)

I'm so high...

I don't know what I'm doing...

And I don't know why...

..................................

... Why what?


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jun 6, 2022)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Hillbill doesn’t post pics. It’s for online security. He uses only good descriptive words to share his experiences.


agreed, he's a legend


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2022)

Enough of this legend shit, just helpful when I can be.
Learning here each day.

Right now really liking 12/12 from seed.

Note: Liberty Haze to start the daze, reminds me of old Purple phenos of some old Haze.


----------



## sadboy92 (Jun 7, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Right now really liking 12/12 from seed.


What size containers you doing 12/12 from seed in?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2022)

Just shy of a gallon ROLS with ACT and Compost Teas. Grows one cola. Or nearly so but seems very productive. Just took the last of first run. Easy with virtually no training and all in ideal light or close enough. They “automatically” flower quickly. Everything is Perpetual.


----------



## Dank Budz (Jun 7, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> View attachment 5145375
> So happy to get these in my hands...I remember the black triangle being available not to long ago then.... Poof...gone everywhere.
> 
> I really want to run some bodhi seeds again. I have fond memories of Gogi OG that was run years ago, such a great strain-had tasty strawberry fuel funk terps, with unbelievable potency and fire bag appeal, miss that goji.
> ...


Not bodhi but got two black swampgas (black triangle) x ( sfv og x tk ) flowering outdoors atm from Mota, one's a real lanky stretchy OG that just won't stop stacking the other is quite a bit further along and much shorter and chunked out, both are rank


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2022)

Didn’t do it this time but Logic tells me that if Soul Mate is as damn good as it is, Twin Flame v1 and v2 should be worth looking at.


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (Jun 7, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Just shy of a gallon ROLS with ACT and Compost Teas. Grows one cola. Or nearly so but seems very productive. Just took the last of first run. Easy with virtually no training and all in ideal light or close enough. They “automatically” flower quickly. Everything is Perpetual.


Apologies if this is a dumb question. Are you able to get cuts off these 12/12 from seed plants or do you reveg? I’ve wanted to try 12/12 from seed but want to be able to take cuts since I don’t have much reveg experience. Thanks!


----------



## Zett66 (Jun 7, 2022)

pepe_le_pewke said:


> Apologies if this is a dumb question. Are you able to get cuts off these 12/12 from seed plants or do you reveg? I’ve wanted to try 12/12 from seed but want to be able to take cuts since I don’t have much reveg experience. Thanks!


You can still take a cut from a flowering plant, although its obviously not ideal


----------



## sadboy92 (Jun 7, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Just shy of a gallon ROLS with ACT and Compost Teas. Grows one cola. Or nearly so but seems very productive. Just took the last of first run. Easy with virtually no training and all in ideal light or close enough. They “automatically” flower quickly. Everything is Perpetual.


Big fan of ROLS but what is ACT? Perhaps I’ve heard of it but am drawing a blank


----------



## Freshbakd (Jun 7, 2022)

Personally found taking cuts in the first few weeks of flower hasn't been a problem. Bud set will make it take much more time. I would imagine you may have a window before flower really starts to take clones. Not a 12 from seed guy so just speculation


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2022)

pepe_le_pewke said:


> Apologies if this is a dumb question. Are you able to get cuts off these 12/12 from seed plants or do you reveg? I’ve wanted to try 12/12 from seed but want to be able to take cuts since I don’t have much reveg experience. Thanks!


Not easy on cuts, I’d be tempted to bend one early and reduce light intensity to sprout branches.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2022)

ACT = Aerated Compost Tea
Mostly Alfalfa and Kelp with Molasses for feeding
A little N fossilized bat guano every couple weeks.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2022)

Oh, That Barney’s Farm Liberty Haze will get you heavy and drowsy in a couple hours. Wife and I will both tell ya that.


----------



## Pupelle (Jun 7, 2022)

Prayer Tower Sativa F2.
Flowering under metal halide, only 600 ppfd and kind of buried between other plants but smells amazing, can't wait to smoke her, and run her again a bit taller!

Smells like a crazy mix of spice and soap, a tad different than any of the F1 females but similar structure. I've grown about 3 of bodhi's packs of Prayer Tower Sativa and they had a high female ratio, I have more packs in the vault, too.

Made these F2's around 2017-18 ish, used my #2 female and #9 male, which I also used in other outcrosses with tremendous success. I think this is one of Bodhi's best and most underrated strains, I swear if it had the right name it would get the same hype and fame as Goji OG, SSDD, Black Triangle and more... this strain is pure magic.

Unbelievable terpenes, great high, and a really special bud texture, feels so good to break it up by hand. Has a long shelf life and just insane flavors.


----------



## Senokai (Jun 7, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Enough of this legend shit, just helpful when I can be.
> Learning here each day.
> 
> Right now really liking 12/12 from seed.
> ...


Once I went 12/12 from seed I never went back to anything else.


----------



## Zett66 (Jun 7, 2022)

Senokai said:


> Once I went 12/12 from seed I never went back to anything else.


Can you elaborate? What about yields and how long is a full cycle that way? I usually wait until I can sex my plants which can take month from seed sometimes


----------



## hillbill (Jun 8, 2022)

hillbill said:


> ACT = Aerated Compost Tea
> Mostly Alfalfa and Kelp with Molasses for feeding
> A little N fossilized bat guano every couple weeks.


High K fossilized guano
I don’t use High N Guano


----------



## hillbill (Jun 8, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Can you elaborate? What about yields and how long is a full cycle that way? I usually wait until I can sex my plants which can take month from seed sometimes


Fresh at it since March, may never go back either. I do make seeds which makes this method affordable.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 8, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Fresh at it since March, may never go back either. I do make seeds which makes this method affordable.


with so many strains to go thru and starting to make my own seeds. makes me want to do this even more


----------



## hillbill (Jun 8, 2022)

Getting heavy fuel and piney smells on a Starflight Guava 55 days since planted 12/12 from seed.


----------



## Senokai (Jun 8, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Can you elaborate? What about yields and how long is a full cycle that way? I usually wait until I can sex my plants which can take month from seed sometimes


Sure thing. So I have found that 12/12 light cycles allow you to add another round per year to your garden (indoors). The full cycle is really strain dependant. I have had large yields and also strain dependent. Some strains will do really well in 12/12. Other not so much and by that I mean some strains/expressions will go to flower faster and stay shorter. Here is a Bodhi example of doing really well in a 12/12 situation. More cowbell OGKB remix.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 8, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> View attachment 5145375
> So happy to get these in my hands...I remember the black triangle being available not to long ago then.... Poof...gone everywhere.
> 
> Anyways from what I hear the black triangle is a great all around strain, and would be a lot of people's pick for the best bodhi strain so I'm looking foward to it.


F2! F3! F 'em all! Pop the whole pack. Use your males. Use them on everything. I got a male that was the best guy I've ever met. Made everything better by being here. Good luck.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 9, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> F2! F3! F 'em all! Pop the whole pack. Use your males. Use them on everything. I got a male that was the best guy I've ever met. Made everything better by being here. Good luck.


Ya thats what I was planning definitely f2'n them. Is bodhi not releasing the black triangle again?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 9, 2022)

hillbill said:


> High K fossilized guano
> I don’t use High N Guano


I cannot print High P
Finally


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 9, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya thats what I was planning definitely f2'n them. Is bodhi not releasing the black triangle again?


I think the Black Triangle is still considered to be a production line for Bodhi. He still has both parents (at least the 88g13hp) and just released fresh Black Triangle seeds earlier this year or late last year. Honestly, I can't recall anymore because time is all blending together.


----------



## sadboy92 (Jun 9, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> I think the Black Triangle is still considered to be a production line for Bodhi. He still has both parents (at least the 88g13hp) and just released fresh Black Triangle seeds earlier this year or late last year. Honestly, I can't recall anymore because time is all blending together.


I doubt BT is gone for good


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 9, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> I think the Black Triangle is still considered to be a production line for Bodhi. He still has both parents (at least the 88g13hp) and just released fresh Black Triangle seeds earlier this year or late last year. Honestly, I can't recall anymore because time is all blending together.


I hope so. I lost mine. Just didn't want to root clones. B has A Lot of cool stuff that I would love to check out, but I would have to buy packs of BT. 
Anyone with any ties, send word. I'm sending up smoke signals.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jun 9, 2022)

Bodhi's Twin Flame (GOJI B CUT X WOOKIE) 
@ Day 35


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jun 9, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Some Citrus Wookie Bx on flower day 34


I'd love to see what they look like now. Any updated photos of these


----------



## Zett66 (Jun 10, 2022)

So how are everyones germ rates on your Bodhi gear?

Ive had mixed results from the few strains I grew. Mango Hashplant all seeds germed. Terpenado I was at like 9 out of 12, would have to check notes. For starflight guava I have to check notes but I think also 8 or 9 out of the pack. 
Purple wookie V2 has given me problems. First pack straight into soil was none. Now I started the replacement pack and only 7 out of 12 have cracked and so far only 1 of those broke soil. I did paper towl this time and 2 of the seeds actually developed mold within a few days, never seen that before.

I just hope I have more luck with the remaining strains I got from Bodhi (Silver sunshine, Pinball Wizzard, Skunk Va x SSDD) 

What are your experiences? I know his qualification cycle is pretty long from the Pot Cast he did


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 10, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> So how are everyones germ rates on your Bodhi gear?
> 
> Ive had mixed results from the few strains I grew. Mango Hashplant all seeds germed. Terpenado I was at like 9 out of 12, would have to check notes. For starflight guava I have to check notes but I think also 8 or 9 out of the pack.
> Purple wookie V2 has given me problems. First pack straight into soil was none. Now I started the replacement pack and only 7 out of 12 have cracked and so far only 1 of those broke soil. I did paper towl this time and 2 of the seeds actually developed mold within a few days, never seen that before.
> ...


That sucks. I have had almost all of them pop. My bad germs were a bad heat mat last winter. Now, I have had some pop and then not come up. I think I will just plant them in medium from now on. Lets them start stronger in my limited experience.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 10, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> So how are everyones germ rates on your Bodhi gear?
> 
> Ive had mixed results from the few strains I grew. Mango Hashplant all seeds germed. Terpenado I was at like 9 out of 12, would have to check notes. For starflight guava I have to check notes but I think also 8 or 9 out of the pack.
> Purple wookie V2 has given me problems. First pack straight into soil was none. Now I started the replacement pack and only 7 out of 12 have cracked and so far only 1 of those broke soil. I did paper towl this time and 2 of the seeds actually developed mold within a few days, never seen that before.
> ...


For the most part I've had good germination results. Had a few damp off on me, but I can't fault the seeds for that--especially when several from other breeders damped off in the same round. I just had a Wookie Orgasm germinate but not make it above soil, but I don't see any other callouts in my notes.


----------



## Freshbakd (Jun 10, 2022)

Generally not just bodhi but most beans. I get one that doesn't pop not a big deal imo. Only had one incident that two full packs of nightmare before Christmas from pirates of the emerald triangle not pop at all nothing zip nada. Really made me reconsider things until the next pack same everything, had all of them pop.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jun 10, 2022)

Anyone here done the Space Cake or Space Cowboy?

Thinking of ordering both packs today. I'd love to see some flower/bloom shots.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 10, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Anyone here done the Space Cake or Space Cowboy?
> 
> Thinking of ordering both packs today. I'd love to see some flower/bloom shots.


I grew space cake and love it, it's been my favorite strain from bodhi and second favorite is Banana Spliff.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jun 10, 2022)

shorelineOG said:


> I grew space cake and love it, it's been my favorite strain from bodhi and second favorite is Banana Spliff.


I would jump on Banana Spliff in a heartbeat. That and Fieldtrip are two I've had in my crosshairs. Settling for Space Cake.

Our Twin Flame and Kodama are coming along wonderfully at the moment in flower. Some really nice looking phenos.

I've picked up quite a few from JBCSeeds with his BOGO promos and such excellent pricing.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jun 10, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Bodhi's Twin Flame (GOJI B CUT X WOOKIE)
> @ Day 35
> View attachment 5147072


How's the smell on these? Been wanting to try a Wookie cross and that Bodhi cut of Goji seems like the perfect fit


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 10, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> So how are everyones germ rates on your Bodhi gear?
> 
> Ive had mixed results from the few strains I grew. Mango Hashplant all seeds germed. Terpenado I was at like 9 out of 12, would have to check notes. For starflight guava I have to check notes but I think also 8 or 9 out of the pack.
> Purple wookie V2 has given me problems. First pack straight into soil was none. Now I started the replacement pack and only 7 out of 12 have cracked and so far only 1 of those broke soil. I did paper towl this time and 2 of the seeds actually developed mold within a few days, never seen that before.
> ...


I always tumble my beans in a sandpaper lined tube no matter what age they are, and typically get almost all of them to pop....tighten up on your technique and you will see better results!


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 10, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Anyone here done the Space Cake or Space Cowboy?
> 
> Thinking of ordering both packs today. I'd love to see some flower/bloom shots.


I ran a half pack of space cake.... had 1 straight up gsc mint chocolate flavor, but on clone run, hermed heavy and early so ditched it...given the genetics origin, kinda turned me off from cookies crosses overall...


----------



## Zett66 (Jun 10, 2022)

GreenTools said:


> I always tumble my beans in a sandpaper lined tube no matter what age they are, and typically get almost all of them to pop....tighten up on your technique and you will see better results!


yea Im using the seed scuffer from bad dawg, but that didnt help much with these unfortunately


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jun 10, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> How's the smell on these? Been wanting to try a Wookie cross and that Bodhi cut of Goji seems like the perfect fit


So far the twin flames have a sweet floral smell but the one big one I posted has somewhat of a fruity citrus aroma after a stem rub.. I know that his could change in a couple weeks.. im only at the halfway point in flower.



GreenTools said:


> I ran a half pack of space cake.... had 1 straight up gsc mint chocolate flavor, but on clone run, hermed heavy and early so ditched it...given the genetics origin, kinda turned me off from cookies crosses overall...


I've never had a cookies cross or tried gsc. What I really wanted was Field Trip but I'm taking these now because they're available.

Just germinated 4 Blackberry Lotus Seeds recently. Definitely putting those up on deck next. My favorite Bodhi cross ever was his A11g.. in fact I have close to 20 of his A11g seeds still from the original run I got from the B-man himself. I think I might try cracking a few soon. They're old but I was away for a while.. having brain surgery. Literally.. so I never got to run the whole lot of them. Have some Pagoda soaking in paper towels as we speak. Pagoda is A11g x Appalachia.


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 10, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> So far the twin flames have a sweet floral smell but the one big one I posted has somewhat of a fruity citrus aroma after a stem rub.. I know that his could change in a couple weeks.. im only at the halfway point in flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should be great! I ran testers of the A11gxbruce banner f3 ? Posted my results on breedbay. Of course that was years ago....


----------



## OSBuds (Jun 10, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> I hope so. I lost mine. Just didn't want to root clones. B has A Lot of cool stuff that I would love to check out, but I would have to buy packs of BT.
> Anyone with any ties, send word. I'm sending up smoke signals.








Black Triangle - Sproutways


Powerful variety from Triangle Kush x 88g13/hp. Taking the infamous 90's era Florida OG known as TK or Triangle Kush and adding the insanely dank, dark, and powerful 88g13/hp




sproutways.com


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jun 10, 2022)

GreenTools said:


> Should be great! I ran testers of the A11gxbruce banner f3 ? Posted my results on breedbay. Of course that was years ago....


I was really involved on that site too years ago. I never saw the cross you're referring to however. Must have been in or after 2014 I'm assuming. that's when I disappeared after having a major health issue.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 10, 2022)

Granola Funk...Found her last year I think, very oily greasy plant that reeks of wookie with a hint of tangerine


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 10, 2022)

OSBuds said:


> Black Triangle - Sproutways
> 
> 
> Powerful variety from Triangle Kush x 88g13/hp. Taking the infamous 90's era Florida OG known as TK or Triangle Kush and adding the insanely dank, dark, and powerful 88g13/hp
> ...


I threw in an order, but not sure how this works. They ship to a store and then you go pay for it? Do they ship to OK?
Thanks for looking out, everyone. I'd love a redo.


----------



## poonoodle (Jun 11, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Anyone here done the Space Cake or Space Cowboy?
> 
> Thinking of ordering both packs today. I'd love to see some flower/bloom shots.


I grew out 1 female space cake, and 3 female field trips. I personally would go for Field Trip over Space Cake. The smells, bag appeal/colors, and high are better on FT. I actually gave both strains to a buddy of mine that hasn’t smoked in years. He said the space cake wasn’t relaxing enough. Too racey. He loves Field Trip and wanted more.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 11, 2022)

Anyone ever tried the TK x Iraq Ranya? That sounds fun.


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 11, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Anyone here done the Space Cake or Space Cowboy?
> 
> Thinking of ordering both packs today. I'd love to see some flower/bloom shots.


Haven't personally grown Space Cake, but I picked some up from a store in Vegas a couple years back. Taste was nothing special, but it rocked the potency scale for me and a buddy, nice heavy relaxing stone with out a hint of racey to be found.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 11, 2022)

Soulmate Saturday on the hill, 80s now 97* tomorrow


----------



## Sparkey224 (Jun 11, 2022)

Hello again folks,
Heres my little setup:

Here's 2- field trips and 1- Wookie Orgasm in 5gals. 3 weeks in flower. The field trip are clones and Wookie is from seed. FTs are absolute monsters in the 5x5. Love some Bodhi's gear

Ft

WO

2 Wookie Orgasm clones and looks like two different phenos on the Lavender Jack

Hope everyone is feeling good this weekend. Ill post again later down the road when they look a little prettier.
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jun 12, 2022)

Should be 8 Sun Ra f2 ready to plant in Red Solos this morning.

Update: 8 Sun Ra with 1/2” tails after40 hours in the Viva Sauna. Planted!


----------



## Mynameismyname02 (Jun 13, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> I threw in an order, but not sure how this works. They ship to a store and then you go pay for it? Do they ship to OK?
> Thanks for looking out, everyone. I'd love a redo.


They ship direct, grabbed a couple of back of Black Triangle from them as well.
Sometimes they can be a little slow to respond via email but they’ll get everything set with you


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Jun 13, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Anyone here done the Space Cake or Space Cowboy?
> 
> Thinking of ordering both packs today. I'd love to see some flower/bloom shots.





MonsterDrank said:


> Anyone here done the Space Cake or Space Cowboy?
> 
> Thinking of ordering both packs today. I'd love to see some flower/bloom shots.


Space Cake is a really solid GSC hybrid, very cookie-dominate with improved yield over the forum cut. The Snow Lotus male improved the structure and yield, and retained all the good things about the GSC.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jun 13, 2022)

CherryLimeRicky43 said:


> Space Cake is a really solid GSC hybrid, very cookie-dominate with improved yield over the forum cut. The Snow Lotus male improved the structure and yield, and retained all the good things about the GSC.


Thanks. That's what I was hoping someone would say.

After all that's what makes Snow Lotus so great. He was meant to do all of the things you just mentioned in a cross.

I did order a pack of Space Cake a few days ago. I'll probably grab Field Trip too if it ever comes around again. That's the thing with Bodhi.. he can release these amazing packs but he's always on to the next thing and a lot of these never see the light of day again. Hope that doesn't happen with Field Trip.


----------



## gringocook (Jun 13, 2022)

Sparkey224 said:


> Cant find that much info on Laughing Lemon (lemon thai x OMG.)
> Does anyone here have some insight on her?
> 
> Really excited about running that with the Lavender Jack. Hopefully, both are around the same flowering times,
> Appreciate it, cheers


I loved the Laughing Lemon I grew outdoors last year. The buds were wonderfully sticky with a great lemon smell. The high is a great saliva high, not too racy 
I made seeds with the 1 female and 2 males I got.
This year I popped more of the pack and have 2 females and 2 males going outdoors. Looking strong so far!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jun 14, 2022)

I am so pleased.. out of my old ass seed collection I was able to germinate a few old Bodhi gems.. so far 3 Blackberry Lotus and 2 Pagoda seeds. The Blackberry Lotus (Blackberry Kush x Snowlotus) are now in the seedling stage and very healthy under LED.. the Pagoda (A11G x Appalachia) are now in Jiffy pucks & also under LED lighting. 

They'll be joining the rest of the gang.. Kodama and Twin Flame here very soon. They'll all be flowered under 630W Sun System LEC lighting. We have a few ballasts all on 240v. It's a nice setup.


----------



## unomas (Jun 14, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> I am so pleased.. out of my old ass seed collection I was able to germinate a few old Bodhi gems.. so far 3 Blackberry Lotus and 2 Pagoda seeds. The Blackberry Lotus (Blackberry Kush x Snowlotus) are now in the seedling stage and very healthy under LED.. the Pagoda (A11G x Appalachia) are now in Jiffy pucks & also under LED lighting.
> 
> They'll be joining the rest of the gang.. Kodama and Twin Flame here very soon. They'll all be flowered under 630W Sun System LEC lighting. We have a few ballasts all on 240v. It's a nice setup.


----------



## Sparkey224 (Jun 14, 2022)

gringocook said:


> I loved the Laughing Lemon I grew outdoors last year. The buds were wonderfully sticky with a great lemon smell. The high is a great saliva high, not too racy
> I made seeds with the 1 female and 2 males I got.
> This year I popped more of the pack and have 2 females and 2 males going outdoors. Looking strong so far!
> 
> View attachment 5148911


Appreciate the info. She looks great btw. 
Im going to flower out any dudes too, dont want waste anything from this pack. Thanks again!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jun 14, 2022)

unomas said:


> View attachment 5149264


Trust me I've thought about it. 

Or some A11G x Pagoda (A11g x Appalachia)
to make an A11G-BX.. its tempting.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jun 14, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> I would jump on Banana Spliff in a heartbeat. That and Fieldtrip are two I've had in my crosshairs. Settling for Space Cake.
> 
> Our Twin Flame and Kodama are coming along wonderfully at the moment in flower. Some really nice looking phenos.
> 
> I've picked up quite a few from JBCSeeds with his BOGO promos and such excellent pricing.


I made loads of Banana Spliff f2's last year, and I also crossed Banana Spliff with White Widow. The result of the cross were resin-coated beasts that reek of pinesol and guava.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 14, 2022)

Jalalagod is making slightly elongated buds and leaves more narrow. Buds seem hard for their shape. Lots of trykes making the buds almost white.

2 Starflight Guava, ones runty but the other is average making 4 short branches and everything else is Cola, big and square. Smells like weeds that are fresh cut and strong sweat. Deeper green than most, looks good.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 14, 2022)

45 days 12/12 from seed Devil’s Hashplant no real smell but I have extra loud strains around right now. Average size mid hybreed appearance. Trichs a little above average now. A little concerned with amount of pistils going rusty but a close inspection couldn’t find anything. Healthy and green.

Got 3 more seedlings from same pack that look OK.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 14, 2022)

Some of the variance in leaves from the math equation looking Thai D9 x Afghan x G13HP. Thin to mixed to wide. Fascinating. 
I want to go camping. Who can come water my plants for me?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 15, 2022)

My one Jalalagod incredibly gooey also but the resin or whatever is slippery, not sticky. Weird. She also is getting louder now and it’s all volatile pine oil and a bath/soap store.

Related: 8/8 Sun Ra F2s up in Red Solos.


----------



## klyphman (Jun 16, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> View attachment 5149606View attachment 5149608
> Some of the variance in leaves from the math equation looking Thai D9 x Afghan x G13HP. Thin to mixed to wide. Fascinating.
> I want to go camping. Who can come water my plants for me?


A few pics of my D9 Thai x DLA 5. Nice to see someone else running these outdoors.
I‘ve topped it a few times so for. It is a super vigorous plant.
Also collected, dried and stored pollen from the 1 male I got from 3 seeds.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 16, 2022)

klyphman said:


> A few pics of my D9 Thai x DLA 5.
> Also collected, dried and stored pollen from the 1 male I got from 3 seeds.


I popped the whole pack. I will make some seeds like I always do. Going to take a few cuttings today and try to get some clones in case 1 of these is "The One." Never smoked anything Thai before that I know of.


----------



## YardG (Jun 16, 2022)

Still waiting on one to show sex, but so far 5 males, 4 females out of the 10 seeds that germinated from a pack of Black Lotus.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jun 16, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> I'd love to see what they look like now. Any updated photos of these


I'll take some pictures tomorrow, these things got purple and thick with the exception of 1.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jun 16, 2022)

Citrus Wookie Bx day 57F

These took a beating with my blumat system going down repeatedly (my fault for not doing a sanitizing routine between this grow and the last). Their leaves look like shit as a result of dry high EC soil.

Still got a range of smells. The most prevalent one is doughy slightly citrus. One has a grape candy smell, another has some gasoline in it as well. I've seen one of these girls throw a banana, but they've been dealt a lot of stress so not surprising.

It's hard to see from these pictures, but at least half of them have purple calyxes and all of them are showing pink/purple trichomes.

These pics show all of the phenos.

@MonsterDrank hope this helps you out!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 18, 2022)

Devils Hashplant at 49 days 12/12 from seed, smells fruity or maybe Juicy Fruit even and black pepper. Leaves are wide, buds are more longish than round. Beginning to show more trykes. A bit smaller than most right now. No deficiency noted.

3 I think of 6 Devil’s Hashplant planted 6/4 are doing fine, 2 quite robust and the other looking better each day. Big and wide leaves. All out of same Replacements. Part of GLG Customer Respect.


----------



## ncali (Jun 18, 2022)

Dla5 artifact 1 x 88g13hp


----------



## DieselNuts (Jun 19, 2022)

2/3 Sunshine Daydream F2
1/4 Space Cake
1/4 Terpenado
3/5 More Cowbell
2/4 Lemon Lotus
Girl to seed ratio this year!
Bodhi Summer is here!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 19, 2022)

The bodhi stash


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Jun 20, 2022)

hockeybry2 said:


> The bodhi stash
> View attachment 5151710


 That is nice Bodhi stash right there. Are you growing any currently?


----------



## GrowRijt (Jun 20, 2022)

Sup all. I have been working hard in the green houses. Not much time for internet chatz. But I have a quandary certainly this crew will help solve.

time to pick a male for my seed crop. I have three banana spliff and one Mango hashplant. I was hoping for a chem91 x ssdd male and they were all female. Funny how that works. There is an outside shot I use a tiki gello mints. Probably not. This selection also means I may get Banana spliff f2s with multiple females or mango hashplant f2s with one female. The nana spliff also has some sweet sort of berry smells on stem rub. The mango hp has awesome structure not much smell. Main worry is he passes on mostly stock hp traits. I’m leaning banana spliff.


----------



## Zett66 (Jun 20, 2022)

GrowRijt said:


> Sup all. I have been working hard in the green houses. Not much time for internet chatz. But I have a quandary certainly this crew will help solve.
> 
> time to pick a male for my seed crop. I have three banana spliff and one Mango hashplant. I was hoping for a chem91 x ssdd male and they were all female. Funny how that works. There is an outside shot I use a tiki gello mints. Probably not. This selection also means I may get Banana spliff f2s with multiple females or mango hashplant f2s with one female. The nana spliff also has some sweet sort of berry smells on stem rub. The mango hp has awesome structure not much smell. Main worry is he passes on mostly stock hp traits. I’m leaning banana spliff.


I had even number of m to f ratio in the MHP pack and F2s turned out amazing, better than the F1s although my growing and set up improved since then as well. Smell was strong on mine so thats a surprise from what you descripe. As it cured it actually turns more into straight up pine tree, but during grow and first few month cure totally mango smell. So far my favorite Bodhi strain


----------



## Zett66 (Jun 20, 2022)

Additional spots open at OG for the Goji preservation run. Hurry up if you missed out.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jun 20, 2022)

GrowRijt said:


> The nana spliff also has some sweet sort of berry smells on stem rub


Some of mine had distinct 'blueberry' scents to them. Can't wait to do test runs of my f2's one of these days - also did a smoke test at lunch of my new Banana Spliff X White Widow (not even remotely cured yet) buds smell of pinesol and guava. The smoke was already flavourful and rich, smooth, in 4 - 5 months this stuff will be amazing.


----------



## keiserrott (Jun 20, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Additional spots open at OG for the Goji preservation run. Hurry up if you missed out.


How does one secure a spot?


----------



## Zett66 (Jun 20, 2022)

keiserrott said:


> How does one secure a spot?


If you have an account and have at least member status you can just enter your name in the list. Takes few days to become member. Write some comments etc


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jun 20, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Citrus Wookie Bx day 57F
> 
> These took a beating with my blumat system going down repeatedly (my fault for not doing a sanitizing routine between this grow and the last). Their leaves look like shit as a result of dry high EC soil.
> 
> ...


Wow still looks like a ways to go on those. I wonder how long they'll take to finish. Great shots thanks.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jun 20, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Wow still looks like a ways to go on those. I wonder how long they'll take to finish. Great shots thanks.


Actually, despite the hairs, these are done/nearly done. I scoped them all today and all of the top colas will definitely be cut down by day 74. It's day 60 today and I'll be cutting down the tops of two plants.


----------



## Anthei$ (Jun 20, 2022)

i'm pretty sure the signups are closed for the goji og. distribution is done on a volunteer basis. if there are 8 runs that have 150+ signups then thats over 1k packs for one member to make.
but don't worry. we made well over 15,000 seeds. we'll be passing those f2s out for years to come.


----------



## Zett66 (Jun 20, 2022)

Anthei$ said:


> i'm pretty sure the signups are closed for the goji og. distribution is done on a volunteer basis. if there are 8 runs that have 150+ signups then thats over 1k packs for one member to make.
> but don't worry. we made well over 15,000 seeds. we'll be passing those f2s out for years to come.


I saw today that they added 20 more spots to both lists for 120 each


----------



## Anthei$ (Jun 20, 2022)

looks like they did that today.
good looking out.


----------



## gfigs911 (Jun 20, 2022)

small garden update...

soul mate clone day 40 of flower....stinky....medium buds but lots of frost...i had taken her to day 70 the first 2 times i ran her and will probably do the same again...seems to be about right for this one

Have 1 time bandit female out of 6 seeds...5 males...ugh...but whatcha gonna do...she was slow in veg but is showing some legs in early flower...stretch almost done and can see future bud sites popping up everywhere...cant smell much on her but soul mate is right next to her so nothing else in the tent smells..my nose sucks anyways

Also have 2 small babylon busters about a week into flower....looks like 1 male 1 female...might just make f2 seeds right away and explore this further later.

Over in the veg tent i have some old souls about a month into veg...very indica in appearance so far...really nice looking roots when i put them from 1g plastic into 3g fabric...skunky leaf rub

then i have a couple womo x soul mate that i made earlier this year...those are almost a month into veg...not as vigorous growers as the old souls next to them, but all uniform in size and shape...excited for these...only have about 20 seeds of this that i made for myself so hopefully they are good..

lastly i just started some space monkey...i been reading about it for a few years now and when it finally restocked at glg a couple months ago i couldnt resist...really excited for these and will def f2 for my own future use....i want to cross field trip with space monkey and call it monkey trip...lol


non bodhi related...have 3 headbanger clones in flower tent next to soul mate.....leaf rub and stem rub on those is meh...not a lot of terps in the plants i got..i have a few more seeds so hopefully i find one worth a few runs...buzz is totally head rush though...not sure if i like it....

the soul mate just overpowers everything around it...good hybrid buzz...strong....strong terps...good flavor...man this is such a good strain. something about it just puts me in a good mood...if i come home grumpy my wife tells me to go get some soul mate and come talk to her then...just good vibes...not sure how else to describe it... cant say enough...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 21, 2022)

A friendly hello and sincere thoughts of great grows to all. 

Been slacking due to my issues. Still the blueberry hashplants are faring well in 2 gallon pots and fun weather. Started liquid fert 2 days ago. And top dressed yesterday. Hungry things. 

And my C-99 and Pre-98 BK for giggles. I'll clean em up when they settle. Just put in ground. 

Looking like over stocked again this year. 

A good day and better days in your gardens people.


----------



## grohio (Jun 21, 2022)

Black Raz day 60


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 21, 2022)

My little Bodhi Stash…

Black Light Fantasy
Strawberry Goji
Sunshine Kush
Sunshine Daydream x 3
Waking Dream x 2
Electric Cowboy
Snow Queen
Lucky Wookie
Heavenly Hashplant x 2
The Fuzz
Magic Carpet
Mimosa x 88g13hp
Space Cowboy 
Temple of Apollo
Purple Wookie
Dank Sinatra
Time Bandit x 2
J1 Hashplant
Dream Lotus
Chem Kesey
Strawberry Milk F2 x 5
Butterscotch x SSDD
Chem 1 x SSDD
Tres Fighter x 88g13hp x 3
Secret Chief x 9
Dream Beaver x 6


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 21, 2022)

grohio said:


> View attachment 5152627
> Black Raz day 60


I smell this pic. Beautiful color too.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 21, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> My little Bodhi Stash…
> 
> Black Light Fantasy
> Strawberry Goji
> ...


You have 9 packs of Secret Chief? Cool beans.


----------



## Gassedupterps! (Jun 21, 2022)

I have a brand new Aroya sensor never used can’t grow no more and never got to use it. I’ll let it go for $300 if interested lmk


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jun 21, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Actually, despite the hairs, these are done/nearly done. I scoped them all today and all of the top colas will definitely be cut down by day 74. It's day 60 today and I'll be cutting down the tops of two plants.


Here are the two that got partial chops


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jun 21, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A friendly hello and sincere thoughts of great grows to all.
> 
> Been slacking due to my issues. Still the blueberry hashplants are faring well in 2 gallon pots and fun weather. Started liquid fert 2 days ago. And top dressed yesterday. Hungry things.
> 
> ...


Lovely plants! Is the wire cage for support or to deter nibblers, like deer (or your dog)?
My dog loves to nibble seedlings of fruity or sweet smelling strains like C99. So i have to keep them up out of reach.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 21, 2022)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Lovely plants! Is the wire cage for support or to deter nibblers, like deer (or your dog)?
> My dog loves to nibble seedlings of fruity or sweet smelling strains like C99. So i have to keep them up out of reach.


An over due hello to you, yours and the surf loving dog. 

Cages are for the mutt. LOL. He's a bull in a china shop. Is the cats who eat my plants.


----------



## YardG (Jun 22, 2022)

3 of 5 Black Lotus males were throwing pistils, so spritz spritz chop chop.*

* There were a few potential stressors that "may" have contributed (light and RH related).


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Jun 22, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> My little Bodhi Stash…
> 
> Black Light Fantasy
> Strawberry Goji
> ...


That is quite a seed list there. Do you have any Bodhi growing right now?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 22, 2022)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> That is quite a seed list there. Do you have any Bodhi growing right now?


Just a cross of Dank Sinatra that I made atm


----------



## Zett66 (Jun 22, 2022)

YardG said:


> 3 of 5 Black Lotus males were throwing pistils, so spritz spritz chop chop.*
> 
> * There were a few potential stressors that "may" have contributed (light and RH related).


some breeders say that stud males sometimes do that, but if you have strssors it might just be that


----------



## Sparkey224 (Jun 22, 2022)

Wookie Orgasm 5 weeks of flower 

Field trip 

Wookie has a very nice terp ive not smelled before. 
Field Trip is all cookies with sweet hint of fruit. 
Really excited about these girls. Hope everyone has a good week 
Cheers


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 23, 2022)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> That is nice Bodhi stash right there. Are you growing any currently?


Tents are empty for summer. I'll be poppin in fall


----------



## poonoodle (Jun 23, 2022)

hockeybry2 said:


> Tents are empty for summer. I'll be poppin in fall


I’m contemplating the same thing. Don’t know if I want to start a new run in my shed, or just wait til fall. Might just say fuck it and try with some extra clones I have to see how it goes.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 23, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> I’m contemplating the same thing. Don’t know if I want to start a new run in my shed, or just wait til fall. Might just say fuck it and try with some extra clones I have to see how it goes.


Might as well! Might put a few random freebie fems outside just for the heck of it


----------



## GrowRijt (Jun 23, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> I had even number of m to f ratio in the MHP pack and F2s turned out amazing, better than the F1s although my growing and set up improved since then as well. Smell was strong on mine so thats a surprise from what you descripe. As it cured it actually turns more into straight up pine tree, but during grow and first few month cure totally mango smell. So far my favorite Bodhi strain


I like this Mango HP I have. Structure is perfect. I’m sure this thing goes through changes and stem run isn’t really a great indicator it will be one thing or another. I know I hate getting rid of good males but I need to commit to the best one. You guys are no help. Lol. My consolation prize is a bunch of mango hp x banana spliff beans to hunt through of I go that route.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Jun 23, 2022)

hockeybry2 said:


> Tents are empty for summer. I'll be poppin in fall


Well you are ready to rock n roll when it cools down!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 24, 2022)

All 12/12 from seed.

6/6 Dread Bread with short tails 36 hour Viva Towel Sauna planted in Red Solos. 

Starflight Guava planted 4/16 adding fruit smell to fuel and pine. Bud seem quite firm and sticky. Trykes are about half clear. One average size and a runt but a fat runt. 

One Jalalagod planted 4/22 smelling real sour and some pine but definitely smells like Cannabis. Leaves are narrow, buds are shaped like tall pyramids. Lots of nice tall trichs on calyxes. Building bulk now.

1 Devil’s Hashplant planted 5/2 average size, smells a little spicy but no ID here. Not much branching. Leaves mid wide, Buds have noticeably small calyxes, but a lot of them. Be interesting in later flower.

3 Devil’s Hashplant after first up pot waiting to show sex. 2 very much wide leaves. One was a slow starter but looks good now. Hoping for girls.

Related: 7 Sun Ra F2s planted 6/12 wide leaves on all right now.


----------



## Zett66 (Jun 25, 2022)

I recently found out what a gem the Chem91 must be. So many breeders on the Pot Cast seem to agree that it is one of the most powerful strains ever.

I got the Freebee from Bodhi called "Chem 91 Skunk VA x SSDD" 

I would assume that means its the original Chemdawg 91 clone that Skunk VA spread around after getting it from Chemdawg in Massachusetts, does anyone know more about this one? Anyone grown it? Ill have to pop this one next, hopfully I get good germ rates.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 25, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> I recently found out what a gem the Chem91 must be. So many breeders on the Pot Cast seem to agree that it is one of the most powerful strains ever.
> 
> I got the Freebee from Bodhi called "Chem 91 Skunk VA x SSDD"
> 
> I would assume that means its the original Chemdawg 91 clone that Skunk VA spread around after getting it from Chemdawg in Massachusetts, does anyone know more about this one? Anyone grown it? Ill have to pop this one next, hopfully I get good germ rates.


I've got a pack of those too, but haven't had the chance to run 'em yet. For thar matter, I've not grown any of the Chem's but the 91 is my favorite that I've smoked.


----------



## bodhipop (Jun 25, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> I recently found out what a gem the Chem91 must be. So many breeders on the Pot Cast seem to agree that it is one of the most powerful strains ever.
> 
> I got the Freebee from Bodhi called "Chem 91 Skunk VA x SSDD"
> 
> I would assume that means its the original Chemdawg 91 clone that Skunk VA spread around after getting it from Chemdawg in Massachusetts, does anyone know more about this one? Anyone grown it? Ill have to pop this one next, hopfully I get good germ rates.


It's gonna be top tier quality. Mother is indeed THE one and only Chem 91. SSDD (Sunshine Daydream) is known for it's amazing pain relieving high and helps with nerves.. You can't ask for better parents. 

sunshine daydream - {BubbaShine (bubba kush x blue moonshine) x appalachia)}


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Jun 25, 2022)

Here's a big ssddx chem91 skunk va . Extreme vigor was one of last plants started and is 7 feet tall and 6 feet wide. I should of topped.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 25, 2022)

I guess I'm SOL on the black triangle. Been a week and a half since I put in order at sproutways. I emailed them several days later. Never heard back from them. I can't trust that. They should just get a regular website where you order stuff, then pay for it, and they ship it. Seems pretty simple.


----------



## YardG (Jun 25, 2022)

At least it'll be in the next drop at other banks, you could email SW and tell them you want to cancel?


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 25, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> I guess I'm SOL on the black triangle. Been a week and a half since I put in order at sproutways. I emailed them several days later. Never heard back from them. I can't trust that. They should just get a regular website where you order stuff, then pay for it, and they ship it. Seems pretty simple.


Happy Father's Day, RIU! 


*Bodhi Update:*
While we don't have a drop date yet, we wanted to let you know what we expect from *Bodhi*, soon. We will keep you updated here and on our *News Page* with specific drop date/time info once we have it.

*New Restocks:*
*Black Triangle* (Triangle Kush x 88G13HP) | *Blueberry Hashplant* (SC Blue Dream X 88G13HP) | *Peach Hashplant* (Peach Romulan x 88G13HP) | *Red Eye Jedi* (Skywalker OG x 88G13HP) | *Spirit Hashplant* (Ghost OG x 88G13HP)

*New Strains:
Time Bender* (Congo Black x Wookie) - Earthy, mothball, citric, mossy. Dissociative effect... for heads that like unique effects. 9 weeks.
*Zoot* (J1 x 88G13HP) - Massive spears of stony citrus musk. Super resistant and hardy. 9 weeks.
*Madre Azul* (Blueberry Lotus x OMG) - Blueberry citron Afghan. Heady and euphoric. Big yields. 9 weeks.

*2022 NFT:
Banana OG x 88G13HP | Cherry AK47 x 88G13HP | Trainwreck x 88G13HP*


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 25, 2022)

YardG said:


> At least it'll be in the next drop at other banks, you could email SW and tell them you want to cancel?


I guess if they aren't going to contact me for payment arrangement, then they can do whatever they want with the order. Don't let me pick is the best I can offer. 
I will definitely be using JBC and GLG. Thank you all.
Solstice just passed, I will see sexes in early July. Weird huh? Longest hrs of sunlight, but the plants go into flower. Mysteries.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 26, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Happy Father's Day, RIU!
> 
> 
> *Bodhi Update:*
> ...


I’m glad to see BB Hashplant coming back!!


----------



## CrunchBerries (Jun 26, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> I guess if they aren't going to contact me for payment arrangement, then they can do whatever they want with the order. Don't let me pick is the best I can offer.
> I will definitely be using JBC and GLG. Thank you all.
> Solstice just passed, I will see sexes in early July. Weird huh? Longest hrs of sunlight, but the plants go into flower. Mysteries.


Don’t forget Headie Gardens! They are doing bodhi packs for $45. Buy 3 get 1 free! Shoes doing preorders also. Bb HP all day!


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 26, 2022)

CrunchBerries said:


> Don’t forget Headie Gardens! They are doing bodhi packs for $45. Buy 3 get 1 free! Shoes doing preorders also. Bb HP all day!


where do you see $45 per pack

its showing $77 on the site


----------



## YardG (Jun 26, 2022)

If I recall correctly Shoe posted it on the HG Discord server?

Checked, yes, $45, at least for the pre-sale (and it sounds like maybe just in general, Shoe said something about Bodhi charging less and passing on the savings to buyers).


----------



## Pupelle (Jun 26, 2022)

Prayer Tower Sativa F2. From my #2 female x #9 male, circa 2018 ish. So many special plants in these, she is a real beauty! I gave away a ton of these F2s and saved a decent sized handful, maybe will take them to F3 some time, I love this strain.


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 26, 2022)

From JBC seeds newsletter:

The new gear from Bodhi is scheduled to drop Tuesday 6/28 at 4:20am Pacific Daylight Time. You can see a list of the new ones dropping on the news page of the website.






Drops and Restocks | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com


----------



## YardG (Jun 26, 2022)

I'd love to pick up a few of those packs, but I dunno... I think I may have to sit out another round. Too many seeds not enough money.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 26, 2022)

YardG said:


> I'd love to pick up a few of those packs, but I dunno... I think I may have to sit out another round. Too many seeds not enough money.


I hear you. Time Bender will probably be around when I have extra money for an order, but I don't know when the BBHP will be back around, and I'd like those. I've got some of the BT f2's from Generic, so I'll likely skip the Bodhi f1's.
Is there going to be a similar drop/restock at GLG? I haven't heard yet.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 26, 2022)

Im in for Black Triangle, and Time Bender sounds very much for me. The others all sound good too. Good luck everyone. I hope the bugs avoid you.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2022)

6/6 Dread Bread are up in Red Solos.

Solos are much less likely to get knocked over with the squared bottom, main reason I use the Name Brand here.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jun 28, 2022)

I'm stoked about this JBC Drop.
I made out well.


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 28, 2022)

Me too.


*Product**Quantity**Price*Bodhi - Red Eye Jedi (Skywalker OG x 88G13HP)1$52.00Bodhi - Madre Azul (Blueberry Lotus x OMG)1$52.00Bodhi - Zoot (J1 x 88G13HP)1$52.00Bodhi - More Cowbell (GSC Forum x 88G13HP)1$52.00


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 28, 2022)

Since they were still on sale when dropped, I got a Black Triangle and a BBHP, with the Outdoor Skunk Revival #2.


----------



## galen_gardens (Jun 28, 2022)

Sup guys, new here and can't grow at the moment but collecting seeds is a fun hobby. Didn't grab any of the new drop but I got some packs in the mail yesterday. Very stoked
2x Magenta Hashplant v2
2x Guava Wookie
1x Triple Goddess


----------



## ChocoKush (Jun 28, 2022)

trainwreck x 88g13hp is good stuff. moreless a tw dom with 88g13hp added on. one pheno was very hashy sweet bubblegum. very tasty. the 88g13hp seems to fix the tw lankyness. would recommend if you like trainwreck. strong smoke.


----------



## C2F Exotic (Jun 28, 2022)

Think im going to grab the Grandmas Hashplant and Cherry AK47 X 88g13hp! Missed out on the Blueberry hashplant  hopefully GLG does a drop too


----------



## blobbo (Jun 28, 2022)

Woke up late and missed that bbhp


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 28, 2022)

blobbo said:


> Woke up late and missed that bbhp


I set an alarm for it. 7:20am is the middle of the night for me.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 28, 2022)

C2F Exotic said:


> Think im going to grab the Grandmas Hashplant and Cherry AK47 X 88g13hp! Missed out on the Blueberry hashplant  hopefully GLG does a drop too


I was drooling about the Cherry AK47 cross pretty heavily. I expect it to be around for a bit so I can hold off on that one though.


----------



## CWF (Jun 28, 2022)

Grabbed a bbhp, the cherry ak47 NFT, and the OD skunk revival #2. Like I need any more seeds. LOL


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 28, 2022)

I got Black Triangle.


----------



## C2F Exotic (Jun 28, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> I was drooling about the Cherry AK47 cross pretty heavily. I expect it to be around for a bit so I can hold off on that one though.


Same i think people are sleep on that one and the trainwreck hashplant!


----------



## C2F Exotic (Jun 28, 2022)

CWF said:


> Grabbed a bbhp, the cherry ak47 NFT, and the OD skunk revival #2. Like I need any more seeds. LOL


Lucky on the bbhp!! Cant wait to see how those turn out for you!


----------



## sadboy92 (Jun 28, 2022)

C2F Exotic said:


> Lucky on the bbhp!! Cant wait to see how those turn out for you!


Didn’t even go for the bbhp, oh well!
…
Spirit HP
Zoot
OD Skunk Revival 2


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jun 28, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> I set an alarm for it. 7:20am is the middle of the night for me.


Yea so did I. To be honest I'm more interested I'm the Banana OG cross. Picked up 2 packs for better chances of finding a good pair to make F2s.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 28, 2022)

Successfully passed on the drop at JBC this morning. Even flipped through the Bodhi section early this morning and noted that all the packs I'd have been interested in were still there...and still decided that I have way too many seeds and there was nothing I'd really regret missing out on.


----------



## poonoodle (Jun 28, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> Successfully passed on the drop at JBC this morning. Even flipped through the Bodhi section early this morning and noted that all the packs I'd have been interested in were still there...and still decided that I have way too many seeds and there was nothing I'd really regret missing out on.


I did the same. Even had them in my cart. But managed to buy zero packs!!


----------



## mindriot (Jun 28, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> Successfully passed on the drop at JBC this morning. Even flipped through the Bodhi section early this morning and noted that all the packs I'd have been interested in were still there...and still decided that I have way too many seeds and there was nothing I'd really regret missing out on.


 Not me, I'm weak.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 28, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> Successfully passed on the drop at JBC this morning. Even flipped through the Bodhi section early this morning and noted that all the packs I'd have been interested in were still there...and still decided that I have way too many seeds and there was nothing I'd really regret missing out on.


same. the real challenge comes this friday, docs last email


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 28, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> same. the real challenge comes this friday, docs last email


I haven’t even seen it yet, but I’ve already lost that battle.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 29, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> same. the real challenge comes this friday, docs last email


I am uninformed...please help.


----------



## YardG (Jun 29, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> I am uninformed...please help.


Doc D is moving to Mexico and July's mailing list will be the last, after that the only place to get his beans will be from a seedbank. People often post the month's list in the Doc D thread.


----------



## YardG (Jun 29, 2022)

Grabbed from a post on OG... not to add to anyone's struggle or anything (I kinda figured Madre Azul might be a one time offering, what with OMG and SL dads being gone).


----------



## poonoodle (Jun 29, 2022)

OMG and SL dads are both gone?? I didn’t know that!


----------



## Zett66 (Jun 29, 2022)

He brings out so much stuff, we will be fine. Im over FOMO with this haha


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jun 29, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> He brings out so much stuff, we will be fine. Im over FOMO with this haha


Yea but I've seen absolutely amazing crosses of his come and go without warning. Purple Moonshine back in 2008 was one of my all time favorites. Then Fantasy Island in 2011.. and Apollo 11G in 2012. No warning just.. one day he says.. Sorry folks they're done. 

I'd give anything to get that Purple Moonshine back.


----------



## YardG (Jun 29, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> OMG and SL dads are both gone?? I didn’t know that!


This list was compiled by Nube on OG (I cut and paste from Syzygy's post)



> Yep, as of right now (July 2021) anything from bodhi seeds with the following dads is long gone and cannot be remade with both of its original parents:
> Snow Lotus
> Appalachia
> Good Medicine
> ...


----------



## Zett66 (Jun 29, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Yea but I've seen absolutely amazing crosses of his come and go without warning. Purple Moonshine back in 2008 was one of my all time favorites. Then Fantasy Island in 2011.. and Apollo 11G in 2012. No warning just.. one day he says.. Sorry folks they're done.
> 
> I'd give anything to get that Purple Moonshine back.


In that case I would look for preservation projects, you MIGHT get lucky. Also why I try to F2 everything I grow with at least a few bud sites. So far that has worked really good and you will have enough seeds to revisit years down the line. Right now Im trying to grow all my packs and make fresh seeds until Im through and then revisit the best ones. Next one up after the Goji F2s I got from a generous member is the Chem 91 x SSDD I mentioned few days ago


----------



## RootzGemini (Jun 29, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> I’m glad to see BB Hashplant coming back!!


 why did it ever leave, people have gotten insane flowering times, then like general happiness, it was a fleeting glimpse


----------



## RootzGemini (Jun 29, 2022)

CrunchBerries said:


> Don’t forget Headie Gardens! They are doing bodhi packs for $45. Buy 3 get 1 free! Shoes doing preorders also. Bb HP all day!


kindly if someone could PM me to explain how to order from headie, I thought it was insta, but my efforts were unfounded. I'm a GLG guy but they have something or will have something I desire. love always


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jun 30, 2022)

RootzGemini said:


> kindly if someone could PM me to explain how to order from headie, I thought it was insta, but my efforts were unfounded. I'm a GLG guy but they have something or will have something I desire. love always


Bodhi Gear is out for delivery. We will list ASAP.

All Packs are $45 each buy 2 get 1 free.

With some new freebies. Thanks BD


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> I think the Black Triangle is still considered to be a production line for Bodhi. He still has both parents (at least the 88g13hp) and just released fresh Black Triangle seeds earlier this year or late last year. Honestly, I can't recall anymore because time is all blending together.


We run black triangle at our work. We haven’t released it yet but man it smells quite different. Really nice pine cone shaped nugs and the smell is just…. It’s different man. I like the smell. Can’t wait to try it


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jun 30, 2022)

Holy Sh*t what a week. Not bad for $350 tho. 10 packs total.

I'm proud of myself. I think.
I didn't even know I wanted the Blueberry Hashplant until I saw it sell super fast at JBC's drop. Must be special if it flew off the shelf so damn fast.. so I picked it up. I was lucky and refreshed Great Lakes page at 11:57pm NY Eastern Time and nothing was listed.. 5 minutes later all the new packa were all up.

I snatched Blueberry Hashplant & the Red Eye Jedi packs quick and made an order and then I instantly regretted not buying more once I saw the sale prices.. so I made an additional order and picked up Kodama and CherryAK47 x 88g13hp.. cuz u only live once. I have a new seed fridge being delivered Saturday. Got some new mason jars and silica beads today. Time to stock up cuz this sale is great. Fourth of July weekend.. What a great way to celebrate. I still have no clue what the 2 Packs of Babylon Buster are.. Dreadbread?? .. but sounded better than those outdoor Skunk Ass seeds whatever they were. lol.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jul 1, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Holy Sh*t what a week. Not bad for $350 tho. 10 packs total.
> 
> I'm proud of myself. I think.
> I didn't even know I wanted the Blueberry Hashplant until I saw it sell super fast at JBC's drop. Must be special if it flew off the shelf so damn fast.. so I picked it up. I was lucky and refreshed Great Lakes page at 11:57pm NY Eastern Time and nothing was listed.. 5 minutes later all the new packa were all up.
> ...


You are gonna like that Kodama. Big big fan and so are all my friends. Look for the tall OG looking phenos and the medium height ones that are tip to bottom bud.

Got one of them that literally makes “everything ok” even if you have a shit storm around you.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 1, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> You are gonna like that Kodama...


I've run it already and agree it's excellent. Out of the pack I had, there was a couple good ones but I didn't find a pheno with a really hard leaning Laos characteristics like what I've seen run by a couple other folks that were posted online. I know there's a better pheno out there. I really wanna find it.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 1, 2022)

I have run Babylon Buster and we like it. Not your typical G13HP cross, quite active and powerful.


----------



## C2F Exotic (Jul 1, 2022)

I was able to secure a Blueberry Hashplant!!!!!! Thank you breedersdirect!!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 1, 2022)

speakeasy has some bbhp left as well


----------



## YardG (Jul 1, 2022)

For all my talk of staying strong, I didn't stay strong. I scraped together some money and ordered some Madre Azul (FOMO) and a couple NFTs. In hindsight maybe I should've only bought packs of the Madre Azul, but whatever, it is what it is.

I was glad to see some seeds peeking out at me from lower branches on a few Black Lotus. Hopefully all of the plants took BL pollen well (5 female BL plus one female from an old bag of seeds that I'm pretty sure is Reeferman's Romulan I F2ed a million years ago). Photo is of the BL.


----------



## 2minTurkish (Jul 1, 2022)

Damn, missed out on the blueberry hasplant restock trying to be a cheapass and time it with the holiday weekend sales lol... smh at me


----------



## DankDonut (Jul 1, 2022)

Uh prob a dumb question, but is the hippy slayer freebie available anywhere still? That ghost og and trainwreck hashlpant crosses sound good! Looks like I missed the drop by a day.


----------



## YardG (Jul 1, 2022)

DankDonut said:


> Uh prob a dumb question, but is the hippy slayer freebie available anywhere still? That ghost og and trainwreck hashlpant crosses sound good! Looks like I missed the drop by a day.


GLG still has them, B2GO.


----------



## DankDonut (Jul 1, 2022)

YardG said:


> GLG still has them, B2GO.


It looks like he has them mis labeled unless im incorrect? I spent like 20 minutes checking.


----------



## DankDonut (Jul 1, 2022)

If you zoom in on the picture it says #4. Some people probably going to be upset. lol I only laugh because I wish I got them myself. Well if anyone reproduces let me know I will trade something.


----------



## YardG (Jul 1, 2022)

I presume it's just the wrong photo, not that GLG has #2 listed but it's all #4.


----------



## sadboy92 (Jul 1, 2022)

YardG said:


> This list was compiled by Nube on OG (I cut and paste from Syzygy's post)


so that leaves
88g13hp
wookie
puf3
kashmir
goldstar f4 sort of
?? idk

wonder when he'll find his next stud it's been a minute


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 2, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> so that leaves
> 88g13hp
> wookie
> puf3
> ...


He’s been putting up pics of an Artifact 1 male too, I just don’t think anything from that has been released yet.


----------



## sadboy92 (Jul 2, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> He’s been putting up pics of an Artifact 1 male too, I just don’t think anything from that has been released yet.


 was editing this post to add that but you beat me to it!


yeee

...also, why did Madre Azul sell out everywhere so fast
something about the blueberry lotus? dunno


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 2, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> ...also, why did Madre Azul sell out everywhere so fast
> something about the blueberry lotus? dunno


I noticed that once Black Triangle and Blueberry Hashplant was available (I think from what I saw about 50 packs each were up at both JBC and Great Lakes when they dropped).. and those flew off the shelf the fastest. I was there at the start of both drops so luckily I managed to snatch 1 Pack of each.. I was more excited about the Banana OG x 88G13HP so I snatched 2 of those. I have an old pack of Black Triangle that's about 10 years old that I still haven't tried to crack yet.. I'm just getting around to these Blackberry Lotus from 2011 that are vegging now. 

I should have some nice Twin Flame and Kodama shots I'll post up here sometime this weekend when I get around to it.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 2, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> was editing this post to add that but you beat me to it!
> 
> View attachment 5157704
> yeee
> ...


It’s because Shoe announced that it was a one off and wouldn’t be restocked

before he said that it was still sitting at all the banks


----------



## Zett66 (Jul 2, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> I noticed that once Black Triangle and Blueberry Hashplant was available (I think from what I saw about 50 packs each were up at both JBC and Great Lakes when they dropped).. and those flew off the shelf the fastest. I was there at the start of both drops so luckily I managed to snatch 1 Pack of each.. I was more excited about the Banana OG x 88G13HP so I snatched 2 of those. I have an old pack of Black Triangle that's about 10 years old that I still haven't tried to crack yet.. I'm just getting around to these Blackberry Lotus from 2011 that are vegging now.
> 
> I should have some nice Twin Flame and Kodama shots I'll post up here sometime this weekend when I get around to it.


You have seeds you did not get to in 10 years but still buy new ones???


----------



## Pupelle (Jul 2, 2022)

Been thinking of doing an F2 preservation with the Blue Lotus pack I have...


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 2, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> You have seeds you did not get to in 10 years but still buy new ones???


I had brain surgery followed by septic infection and shock.. and took an almost 10 year long break.. I attempted a grow in 2015 but that's when I had the surgery and my plants were literally 6 weeks in flower when I was hospitalized. I was in the hospital for 3 months+ following that incident and I nearly died.. it took a long time to recover. My seeds from 2006 through 2012 are pretty old but I'm getting okay germ rates considering now that Ive got a new routine for old ass seeds.

& yes I am still buying new seeds because marijuana became legal here just recently and when I do start a grow at my own place.. I don't plan on hiding it. I've got some Mothers Milk, Black Triangle, Dank Sinatra, Tranquil Elephantizer, Lotus Larry, Pagoda, Blackberry Lotus, Dream Lotus, A11Gf3, all kinds of shit I never got to run.. Because I couldn't then. Couldn't physically and the legal ramifications were there and I have kids so that made it even harder.. now however I don't have those issues.

I have a place across town where I have a small operation at my buddies. I taught him everything I know and we have about 10 plants currently in bloom. I check them out every couple of days and we should have a harvest soon.. I'll have some bloom shots soon. Got some Kodama, Twin Flame, Apollo 13.. some nice strains. In Veg I have Blackberry Lotus now.. some over there and some here under a small LED light. I'm sending in leaf samples for male/female genetic testing next week on those. Trying to isolate the males for f2s.


----------



## Zett66 (Jul 2, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> I had brain surgery followed by septic infection and shock.. and took an almost 10 year long break.. I attempted a grow in 2015 but that's when I had the surgery and my plants were literally 6 weeks in flower when I was hospitalized. I was in the hospital for 3 months+ following that incident and I nearly died.. it took a long time to recover. My seeds from 2006 through 2012 are pretty old but I'm getting okay germ rates considering now that Ive got a new routine for old ass seeds.
> 
> & yes I am still buying new seeds because marijuana became legal here just recently and when I do start a grow at my own place.. I don't plan on hiding it. I've got some Mothers Milk, Black Triangle, Dank Sinatra, Tranquil Elephantizer, Lotus Larry, Pagoda, Blackberry Lotus, Dream Lotus, A11Gf3, all kinds of shit I never got to run.. Because I couldn't then. Couldn't physically and the legal ramifications were there and I have kids so that made it even harder.. now however I don't have those issues.
> 
> I have a place across town where I have a small operation at my buddies. I taught him everything I know and we have about 10 plants currently in bloom. I check them out every couple of days and we should have a harvest soon.. I'll have some bloom shots soon. Got some Kodama, Twin Flame, Apollo 13.. some nice strains. In Veg I have Blackberry Lotus now.. some over there and some here under a small LED light. I'm sending in leaf samples for male/female genetic testing next week on those. Trying to isolate the males for f2s.


Ohh I see. Glad to hear you are better. 
What is your new routine on germing old seeds?


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Jul 2, 2022)

More Cowbell blew past the fence.


----------



## sadboy92 (Jul 2, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Ohh I see. Glad to hear you are better.
> What is your new routine on germing old seeds?


Ditto on both of these. 

Your story sounds like quite an ordeal—one that I imagine would change your perspective on life. Growing plants in general is (besides hard work) therapy for me. I’m glad you’ve been able to return to it.

Im also curious about how you germinate seeds that old. Personally I soak poorly treated seeds of all kinds in a solution with just a smidgen of recharge for the humic acid and giberellic acid (kelp) content—but I love learning new knowledge and methods from others.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Jul 2, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> so that leaves
> 88g13hp
> wookie
> puf3
> ...


I’ve seen references online to a male he calls S.L.L, pretty sure it’s = Zkittles x (lemon tree x Wookie 15) aka Zkittles x lavender lemonade. The crosses are being grown out now and I’m sure he’s waiting on reviews, growth habits, stability, etc. before he releases any hybrids. I’m sure it’ll be fire, just like all his other work. Hail Bodhi!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 2, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Ohh I see. Glad to hear you are better.
> What is your new routine on germing old seeds?


It's pretty simple. I give them a light scuff with fine sandpaper and store in the refrigerator overnight.. the next day I use the paper towel method with Kleenex Viva Papertowels only but instead of using plain un-chlorinated or distilled water.. I mix a solution of Botanicare Liquid Karma at 4ml/gallon and once the seeds are wrapped up in the paper towel, I give a good dunk in that h20/LK solution and then give it a gentle squeeze to get rid of the excess liquid. I place the damp folded paper towel with the seeds in a coffee mug and shove it to the back of a dark closed cupboard in a room that doesn't have direct air conditioning. That's brought up my germ rates for otherwise useless 10+ year old seeds from 0-5% pitiful low numbers to about 40% which is outstanding considering when I was going through that health care scare nightmare my old seed fridge died and these seeds have been in a tool box improperly stored with just some plain white rice in the vials for years now. The Blackberry Lotus pack had 12 seeds and I managed to salvage 4.. other packs I tried before this method I was getting zero to one seed to pop.. most of the time zero.. or they'd crack and the Embryo would just die and not come out. Now that ive changed things up and added Liquid Karma ($28 for a 1 quart bottle) I'm getting much better results. That stuff is like gold for seeds and clones. It's a catalyst. The very definition of a catalyst is "a substance that increases the rate of a chemical reaction without itself undergoing any permanent chemical change." Well that's what Liquid Karma is. I hear some people refer to it as a nutrient... which it is not. It has super low N-P-K numbers like 0.1-0.1-0.5 and the manufacturer says it's full of amino acids, vitamins, and carbohydrates. It's a staple product in my garden. I use it on seeds and cuttings and usually get 100% success rates on seeds and clones when not working with ones that are so damn old. I can't complain. I almost tossed the entire seed collection but there's still hope. I'm glad I didn't do that. These Blackberry Lotus wouldn't be here today.


----------



## Zett66 (Jul 2, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> It's pretty simple. I give them a light scuff with fine sandpaper and store in the refrigerator overnight.. the next day I use the paper towel method with Kleenex Viva Papertowels only but instead of using plain un-chlorinated or distilled water.. I mix a solution of Botanicare Liquid Karma at 4ml/gallon and once the seeds are wrapped up in the paper towel, I give a good dunk in that h20/LK solution and then give it a gentle squeeze to get rid of the excess liquid. I place the damp folded paper towel with the seeds in a coffee mug and shove it to the back of a dark closed cupboard in a room that doesn't have direct air conditioning. That's brought up my germ rates for otherwise useless 10+ year old seeds from 0-5% pitiful low numbers to about 40% which is outstanding considering when I was going through that health care scare nightmare my old seed fridge died and these seeds have been in a tool box improperly stored with just some plain white rice in the vials for years now. The Blackberry Lotus pack had 12 seeds and I managed to salvage 4.. other packs I tried before this method I was getting zero to one seed to pop.. most of the time zero.. or they'd crack and the Embryo would just die and not come out. Now that ive changed things up and added Liquid Karma ($28 for a 1 quart bottle) I'm getting much better results. That stuff is like gold for seeds and clones. It's a catalyst. The very definition of a catalyst is "a substance that increases the rate of a chemical reaction without itself undergoing any permanent chemical change." Well that's what Liquid Karma is. I hear some people refer to it as a nutrient... which it is not. It has super low N-P-K numbers like 0.1-0.1-0.5 and the manufacturer says it's full of amino acids, vitamins, and carbohydrates. It's a staple product in my garden. I use it on seeds and cuttings and usually get 100% success rates on seeds and clones when not working with ones that are so damn old. I can't complain. I almost tossed the entire seed collection but there's still hope. I'm glad I didn't do that. These Blackberry Lotus wouldn't be here today.


Nice thanks for the detailed explanation. I use Botanicare and liquid Karma and the Bloom nutrients have basically the same ingredients, but as you said the Karma has very low NPK ratio. Ill give it a try next round germing.


----------



## 420PyRoSV2 (Jul 2, 2022)

Arrrgghhhhhhhhhhh

Order is in. 6 packs

Dammit I didn't need more seeds


----------



## hillbill (Jul 3, 2022)

1 Devil’s Hashplant 12/12 from seed planted 5/2 is average size with slight tendency to branch. Making roundish buds with many tiny calyxes that are now beginning to swell. Very dense tryke coverage on calyxes and virtually none on sugar leaves. Leaves about midway narrow to wide. Smells sweaty today, some fade.


----------



## sadboy92 (Jul 3, 2022)

420PyRoSV2 said:


> Arrrgghhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Order is in. 6 packs
> 
> Dammit I didn't need more seeds


Honestly was about to snag Madre Azul but there are old tester lists buried deep in this long forum, but from not too long ago and a lot of that stuff still hasn’t been released yet…the worst that could happen is they’re released as NFTs or OD strains


----------



## hillbill (Jul 3, 2022)

Holding on here, still “The Master Of My Domain”


----------



## Chickencutlets (Jul 3, 2022)

Leetwain said:


> Air Guitar day 61


What’s she like to smoke? I’m likely going to grow this one out next


----------



## Leetwain (Jul 3, 2022)

chem 91jb, can someone tell me about this cut?


----------



## Pupelle (Jul 3, 2022)

Leetwain said:


> chem 91jb, can someone tell me about this cut?


The JB cut was something other than chem, possibly a sour cross of some sort. It's a good plant from what I've heard, but not necessarily as good as the real chemdog, where you'd wanna look for the chem 91 aka skunk va cut.

Bodhi has crosses with both. For a minute Joe Brand was giving out his chemdog cut which wasn't the real thing, and thats how the JB cut came into play. Seen nice offspring from both in Bodhi's work, I'd pick the 91 any day as its one of my favorite smokes lately.


----------



## AlleyKat707 (Jul 3, 2022)

I believe I have tried the JB cut on its own and yea its more like a Sour D than Chem in a lot of ways. It has this really acrid sour thing going to the point where it can almost taste chemically. I honestly thought thats why they called it Chem back when I didn't know anything. I found it very potent with a strong flavor and solid longlasting effects. I believe I've tried the Skunk VA only in crosses and it seemed just as potent but has more of the general funky skunky fuel pine Chem flavor. 

Personally I think the JB has a stronger, more signature flavor and like it for that reason but I consider both top tier.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jul 4, 2022)

If anyone got more Time Bender than they know what to so with hit me up I have plenty of great Bodhi…


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Jul 4, 2022)

Has anybody seen a fast Lavender Jack? I have some at 45 days in the light DEP they look almost done. I will post a pic in a few. It's my first DEP maybe that makes it flower quicker who knowssorry pic looks like taken on a phone twenty years ago lol.


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Jul 4, 2022)

Lavender Jack day 45 light DEP


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 4, 2022)

Goldrunfarms said:


> Lavender Jack day 45 light DEP
> 
> View attachment 5158647


Looks great! I have run across some wookie leaning progeny that finished under 7 weeks. The only other Bodhi seeds I've seen do this, was the A11g f3 ones....


----------



## f.r (Jul 4, 2022)

Goldrunfarms said:


> Lavender Jack day 45 light DEP
> 
> View attachment 5158647


What smells do you get from it?

That lavender Jack always interested me


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 4, 2022)

Genius thai @ 42 days....approximately


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 5, 2022)

GreenTools said:


> Genius thai @ 42 days....approximately


That looks absolutely incredible. I bet it's probably going to be some of the best smoke you ever had. I'm super jealous.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2022)

12/12 from seed.
Got 6/6 Dread Bread at 12 days, big and very vigorous, bigger at this point than anything of anyone's I’ve had. And that is at 12/12 from seed. Long wide leaves. Will up pot soon to hotter mix for flower.

Found a wax worm box (same size as Skoal can) half full of Babylon Buster, fell out the bottom of my recliner. In the ancient Vapor Genie Aluminum this morning and still face rush strong, powerful without that Hashplant Couchplant.


----------



## thelordsbiggestfan (Jul 6, 2022)

anybody know if that J1 x 88g13hp is the same stock as the J1 hashplant freebies that went out a couple years back, on James Bean?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 6, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 12/12 from seed.
> Got 6/6 Dread Bread at 12 days, big and very vigorous, bigger at this point than anything of anyone's I’ve had...


Why do 12/12 from seed? I experimented with that many years ago.. I found it to be very inefficient. Just adding at a minimum another 30 days of Veg time to your grow cycle usually will impacts yield, terpene & resin production significantly. I try to Veg at least 6 weeks myself.. closer to 8. Unless you're doing some stealth cabinet grow it doesn't make sense to me.. but that's just my opinion after some experience trying it.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 6, 2022)

Black Triangle is going in. Was vegging some big ones for my first fall run, but the duplicates are moving outside to flower now. The universe is expanding, yet my grow is always crowded...
Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Bodhi and associates.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Why do 12/12 from seed? I experimented with that many years ago.. I found it to be very inefficient. Just adding at a minimum another 30 days of Veg time to your grow cycle usually will impacts yield, terpene & resin production significantly. I try to Veg at least 6 weeks myself.. closer to 8. Unless you're doing some stealth cabinet grow it doesn't make sense to me.. but that's just my opinion after some experience trying it.


It’s fun, allows for variety and terps and potency are fine
Have fun.


----------



## C2F Exotic (Jul 6, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Why do 12/12 from seed? I experimented with that many years ago.. I found it to be very inefficient. Just adding at a minimum another 30 days of Veg time to your grow cycle usually will impacts yield, terpene & resin production significantly. I try to Veg at least 6 weeks myself.. closer to 8. Unless you're doing some stealth cabinet grow it doesn't make sense to me.. but that's just my opinion after some experience trying it.


12/12 from seed helps cut pheno hunting times down for me! found what i want out the pack and reveg.


----------



## joeko420 (Jul 6, 2022)

thelordsbiggestfan said:


> anybody know if that J1 x 88g13hp is the same stock as the J1 hashplant freebies that went out a couple years back, on James Bean?


Cant imagine it isn't. I have that freebie and the new one as well. Havent had J1 since the late 2000's. Absolutely adore that strain and cant wait to explore Bodhi's take.


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 6, 2022)

C2F Exotic said:


> 12/12 from seed helps cut pheno hunting times down for me! found what i want out the pack and reveg.


Exactly and for me the stumbling block was cloning..that’s the only way to keep a mother right? But then I got a Clone King clones machine. It’s so easy to clone with these . Then keeping a small clone and flowering a bunch of cuts with the reveg as well( the reveg plants usually look like crap and are unruly). It’s also a way to keep males small and in veg cycle. Small clones is the best way to keep mothers and stud males


----------



## OrganicInMo (Jul 6, 2022)

sdd420 said:


> I got a Clone King clones machine.


+1 for the Clone King


----------



## ncali (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm looking to be pointed in the direction of ssdd or ssdd f2... I know B still works with the male, but I'm looking for a straight up f2 not outcross or bx. Anyone have leads on that?

I have mothers milk f2 and dla5 f2 open polenations, I can't be the only guy f2ing b man's old work? Haha, hope not....

I sadly only got one (all be it, very nice) male from my last half pack. And I'd like to line breed and outcross this line. Any help would be appreciated, informative or otherwise.


----------



## 420PyRoSV2 (Jul 7, 2022)

ncali said:


> I'm looking to be pointed in the direction of ssdd or ssdd f2... I know B still works with the male, but I'm looking for a straight up f2 not outcross or bx. Anyone have leads on that?
> 
> I have mothers milk f2 and dla5 f2 open polenations, I can't be the only guy f2ing b man's old work? Haha, hope not....
> 
> I sadly only got one (all be it, very nice) male from my last half pack. And I'd like to line breed and outcross this line. Any help would be appreciated, informative or otherwise.


I happen to know a fella. I'll fire an email but no promises I'll even get a response. Been a while, might of changed email etc

I'll let you know.


----------



## klyphman (Jul 7, 2022)

D9 Thai x DLA 5
2 females, look and smell similar.
Lemon smells on stem rub.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 7, 2022)

klyphman said:


> D9 Thai x DLA 5
> 2 females, look and smell similar.
> Lemon smells on stem rub.


I have 2 males showing. I moved them away to use later.


----------



## gringocook (Jul 7, 2022)

Got Neroli 91 going in this years outdoor lineup. Smelling like the funk so far!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 7, 2022)

Viva Paper Towel Sauna for planting in Red Solos Friday
4 Soul Mate
4 Pinball Wizard


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Jul 7, 2022)

gringocook said:


> Got Neroli 91 going in this years outdoor lineup. Smelling like the funk so far!View attachment 5159815


Grew that one a few years back were huge yeilders, easy 3lbs each. I had two of them , one was the best smelling skunky og plant that I had ever grown small flowers but tasted so fucking good. The other one was better yielder but very boring and the only thing to throw nanners outside that I've seen in 10+ seasons. Expected with the skunk va cut I believe but anyways look for the skunky!!


----------



## gringocook (Jul 7, 2022)

Goldrunfarms said:


> Grew that one a few years back were huge yeilders, easy 3lbs each. I had two of them , one was the best smelling skunky og plant that I had ever grown small flowers but tasted so fucking good. The other one was better yielder but very boring and the only thing to throw nanners outside that I've seen in 10+ seasons. Expected with the skunk va cut I believe but anyways look for the skunky!!


Sounds awesome, thanks for the heads up about the nanners! Thought there might be a chance of them


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 7, 2022)

CherryLimeRicky43 said:


> I’ve seen references online to a male he calls S.L.L, pretty sure it’s = Zkittles x (lemon tree x Wookie 15) aka Zkittles x lavender lemonade. The crosses are being grown out now and I’m sure he’s waiting on reviews, growth habits, stability, etc. before he releases any hybrids. I’m sure it’ll be fire, just like all his other work. Hail Bodhi!


I thought it had been deduced that S.L.L. was Big Buddy's work, but I could be wrong.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 8, 2022)

Chem and black pepper and sweet smells at chop of 2 Starflight Guava, 83 days from seed, very sticky and compact. One, a verified runt and the other bigger and both single cola with hard buds. Virtually no new pistils. Trichs 90% cloudy or pearlescent. A few clear and a few amber.

Planting some Pinball Wizard and Soulmates today.

More later.

Morning All!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 8, 2022)

dankbydrew said:


> I thought it had been deduced that S.L.L. was Big Buddy's work, but I could be wrong.


The SLL male is something Bodhi created. He’s had both the zkittlez and lemon tree cuts for years.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 8, 2022)

It's hot in OK. 102 F/39 C. Plants are handling it. What else can you do if you don't die? The D9 Thai x DLA5 are about 6' tall and smelly. Aromatic molecules just vaping off in the heat. Stems are slightly lemony and a funky herbal. The area around the plants is strong weed smell and a distinctly meaty scent. Breakfast link pork sausages. The 2 males I moved are already formed and spitting pollen. They are the most advanced maturity wise of anything in the garden. I have only pulled 1 other male and everything else is just starting to show.


----------



## klyphman (Jul 8, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> It's hot in OK. 102 F/39 C. Plants are handling it. What else can you do if you don't die? The D9 Thai x DLA5 are about 6' tall and smelly. Aromatic molecules just vaping off in the heat. Stems are slightly lemony and a funky herbal. The area around the plants is strong weed smell and a distinctly meaty scent. Breakfast link pork sausages. The 2 males I moved are already formed and spitting pollen. They are the most advanced maturity wise of anything in the garden. I have only pulled 1 other male and everything else is just starting to show.


When I light depo’d 4 males of different lineage in the spring for pollen collection, the D9 x DLA5 was the first to open up as well. They beat out Northern Lights, MTF and a PHK cross.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 8, 2022)

It's like Christmas. Very good mail day.

Got the Steam Deck today and a bunch of Bodhi seeds. Black Triangle and that Banana OG x 88G13HP!! I'm thrilled.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jul 8, 2022)

OK it's almost settled - I'm doing Baba Kush for my next run. I'm looking for a yummy, kushy variety that will help me sleep, God knows I have enough of the other stuff that puts fire in the brain. I have a pack of Lazy Lightning left too but I think the Baba Kush fits the bill better for what I want. Can any of you chime in and say what I can expect in terms of terps, effects, yields, etc?


----------



## gfigs911 (Jul 8, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> OK it's almost settled - I'm doing Baba Kush for my next run. I'm looking for a yummy, kushy variety that will help me sleep, God knows I have enough of the other stuff that puts fire in the brain. I have a pack of Lazy Lightning left too but I think the Baba Kush fits the bill better for what I want. Can any of you chime in and say what I can expect in terms of terps, effects, yields, etc?



I looked back through my chart to see what i had written when i ran it. started 4 seeds out of 12 in the pack. 1 seed was a dud never cracked. other 3 were all females. vegged for 64 days in 3 gal fabric pots (indoors)....flowered for 72 days. probably went a little long but the 72 wasnt bad. yeild was about 2 zips per plant (i dont weigh i just eyeball it once they get into jars)...not huge buds but very dense and very resinous...almost white in appearance they are so sticky with trichomes. plants 1 and 2 were short stocky indica phenos...stayed short...medium stretch...plant 3 was a taller more lanky pheno..node spacing was kinda far apart...I have written in my notes for this pheno "growing fast even after multiple toppings, might have to put in flower tent early due to height restrictions. HUGE fan leaves in veg. solid stems also. very vigorous growth, topping doesnt slow it down".....all 3 females had wide indica leaves all the way through. all 3 plants had very similar buds though even though the structure was not the same.....

flavor was so good...very kushy...ive never tried a true bubba kush like the mother is but as soon as you smoke it you know right away this is what kush is supposed to taste like... high was good also...good hybrid buzz with a strong crash after about 2 hours. not something i would smoke on a saturday morning though...it will drag you down all day. i cant smell very good so i couldnt tell you what it smelled like in veg or flower but over all, all 3 plants were excellent. shouldnt have a problem finding a keeper in a pack. 

I let my buddy have the remaining 8 seeds which he then did an f2 run with. only ended up with about 100 seeds but we split them and i definately will be searching through the f2s for a nice female. 

Overall VERY GOOD and def would recommend. Some of the best tasting flower i have had.

edit...grammar


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 8, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> OK it's almost settled - I'm doing Baba Kush for my next run. I'm looking for a yummy, kushy variety that will help me sleep, God knows I have enough of the other stuff that puts fire in the brain. I have a pack of Lazy Lightning left too but I think the Baba Kush fits the bill better for what I want. Can any of you chime in and say what I can expect in terms of terps, effects, yields, etc?


Lazy Lightning girls I got were more energetic heady stuff.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jul 8, 2022)

gfigs911 said:


> I looked back through my chart to see what i had written when i ran it. started 4 seeds out of 12 in the pack. 1 seed was a dud never cracked. other 3 were all females. vegged for 64 days in 3 gal fabric pots (indoors)....flowered for 72 days. probably went a little long but the 72 wasnt bad. yeild was about 2 zips per plant (i dont weigh i just eyeball it once they get into jars)...not huge buds but very dense and very resinous...almost white in appearance they are so sticky with trichomes. plants 1 and 2 were short stocky indica phenos...stayed short...medium stretch...plant 3 was a taller more lanky pheno..node spacing was kinda far apart...I have written in my notes for this pheno "growing fast even after multiple toppings, might have to put in flower tent early due to height restrictions. HUGE fan leaves in veg. solid stems also. very vigorous growth, topping doesnt slow it down".....all 3 females had wide indica leaves all the way through. all 3 plants had very similar buds though even though the structure was not the same.....
> 
> flavor was so good...very kushy...ive never tried a true bubba kush like the mother is but as soon as you smoke it you know right away this is what kush is supposed to taste like... high was good also...good hybrid buzz with a strong crash after about 2 hours. not something i would smoke on a saturday morning though...it will drag you down all day. i cant smell very good so i couldnt tell you what it smelled like in veg or flower but over all, all 3 plants were excellent. shouldnt have a problem finding a keeper in a pack.
> 
> ...


OK! Thank you so much for this! I've tossed the whole pack in a small plastic cup to soak overnight and they'll be going into paper towel to germinate tomorrow! 
Thanks RIU and thanks Bodhi!


----------



## BuddyMoor (Jul 9, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Is the black triangle impossible to get these days? I'd love to snag that strain


 Just grabbed a pack.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 9, 2022)

BuddyMoor said:


> Just grabbed a pack.


We're? I've been looking for this strain.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 9, 2022)

Northeastbudz said:


> We're? I've been looking for this strain.


Sproutways still has Black Triangle.
And Breeders Direct Seed Co. has “availabilty- 2-3 days” so contact them to clarify.

My fave Headiegardens i think will be getting BT soon (along w the rest of the new drop) but email Shoe to confirm timing.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 9, 2022)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Sproutways still has Black Triangle.
> And Breeders Direct Seed Co. has “availabilty- 2-3 days” so contact them to clarify.
> 
> My fave Headiegardens i think will be getting BT soon (along w the rest of the new drop) but email Shoe to confirm timing.


Thanks for the heads up I truly appreciate it ive been trying to get black triangle for awhile


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Jul 9, 2022)

Northeastbudz said:


> Thanks for the heads up I truly appreciate it ive been trying to get black triangle for awhile


No problem!


----------



## blueberryrose (Jul 10, 2022)

As promised...

I got 10 out of the 12 in the pack to pop really nice.

now lets see what happens.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 11, 2022)

Northeastbudz said:


> Thanks for the heads up I truly appreciate it ive been trying to get black triangle for awhile


I made a birthday wish for it. It came true. I hope everything aligns for you.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2022)

Jalalagod at 80 days 12/12 seed has fat mugs made of tiny clusters or pine cone looking buddettes and more longish but dense and firm. Good size and good bud/waste ratio. Sweet and fruit smelling but an undertone of something rotting or too ripe and sweat too. Long stem trykes and lots of them, mostly pearlescent, still 20% or so clear and a few amber. Will come down soon. Wants to be one big cola.

4/4 Pinball Wizard up in Red Solos
4/4 Soulmates up in Red Solos.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 12, 2022)

13 black triangle up and at it this morning. Great start to the day! Thanks everyone. Going to savor this.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 12, 2022)

Average size surviving Devil’s Hashplant planted 5/4 might be slightly smaller than average making insane amount of trichs, calyxes looking “white”. Calyxes bulking up some and virtually no new pistils. Pistils darker reddish brown and receding. Black pepper smells and some flower right now.

Got 2 more, same pack planted 6/4 doing fine.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Jul 12, 2022)

dankbydrew said:


> I thought it had been deduced that S.L.L. was Big Buddy's work, but I could be wrong.


If you follow Radio Ridge Nursery on IG, they post their seed hunts and post pics of the info. Pretty sure they listed Bodhi as the breeder of those hybrids. Take a look on their feed, they posted lists of what they hunting through, lots of Bodhi’s work. He is very close to the people at RRN, good people he says, always shares his best clones with them. They grow the FIRE by the looks of it.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 13, 2022)

Soulmate in the stash cupboard, Sun Ra f2 and and my own Space Monkey x SleeSkunk(DNA) ther too, don’t know what to do.
Oh well, it’s Soulmate to start the day.


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 13, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Soulmate in the stash cupboard, Sun Ra f2 and and my own Space Monkey x SleeSkunk(DNA) ther too, don’t know what to do.
> Oh well, it’s Soulmate to start the day.


I love when SoulMate is my day starter. It’s strong but good uplifting smoke.


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Jul 13, 2022)

Anybody have any info on the congo black line used in time bender? Research has led me nowhere thanks guys!!


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 13, 2022)

Goldrunfarms said:


> Anybody have any info on the congo black line used in time bender? Research has led me nowhere thanks guys!!


Might be what is half of the Congo/Kashmir he used in ? Maybe Divine Intervention I’m not sure


----------



## sadboy92 (Jul 13, 2022)

Goldrunfarms said:


> Anybody have any info on the congo black line used in time bender? Research has led me nowhere thanks guys!!











CONGO BLACK Congo Black by The Landrace Team


Genetics: Congo Black (Republic of the Congo)Latitude: 4°SElevation: 2500 m.a.s.l.Sourcing: private donorVegetative: 14-16 weeks Flowering: between 13 and 16 weeksHeight: 2-3 metresAromas: Intense tangerine and mandarin, fruity, minty, mentholFlavour: fragrant, sweet, tangerine, burnt...




www.tltseeds.com





I'm not sure where his cut of Black Congolese came from but this is a good general description. If you just search for "black congolese," you should get more results than just "congo black"
I do know that Snowhigh has a black congolese ix, so possibly there
sorry that I can't be of more help


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Jul 13, 2022)

Yikes I hate the damn long sativa's lol guess I will be sitting on time bender for a minute unless I see somebody post a nice report


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 13, 2022)

Goldrunfarms said:


> Anybody have any info on the congo black line used in time bender? Research has led me nowhere thanks guys!!


It might have come from Snowhigh...maybe not though. Just a guess, as they're friends and have shared genetics before and Snowhigh is a sativa guy.

Edit: I'm late...haha


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2022)

1 Jalalagod down 84 days 12/12 from seed, very sticky and fruit with Irish Spring smells. Buds taller than not made of smaller tight pine cone type buddettes. Very frosty and compact average size plant. Looks fantastic and the trichs are perfect looking. Trykes are 10% clear with dark brown center 20% amber, 60% cloudy and 10% clear. I’m impressed so far.

1 Devil’s Hashplant at about 73 days from seed, gonna be a dandy! Spent shotshell and black pepper smells with a loud fuel kick. Still making a few new flowers Buds themselves have a blue hue but I think it is an illusion, just light interplay with trykes. A little littler than most and a lot more frost than most.

Got 2 Devil’s Hashplant planted 6/4 might lean Indica looking. Buds building fast and one is already putting out big frost.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 14, 2022)

CherryLimeRicky43 said:


> If you follow Radio Ridge Nursery on IG, they post their seed hunts and post pics of the info. Pretty sure they listed Bodhi as the breeder of those hybrids. Take a look on their feed, they posted lists of what they hunting through, lots of Bodhi’s work. He is very close to the people at RRN, good people he says, always shares his best clones with them. They grow the FIRE by the looks of it.


Yeah, for sure, but I thought somewhere or another the great minds on the internet had deduced it was actually BigBuddy's work or a joint project. Could totally be making things up though.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 14, 2022)

dankbydrew said:


> Yeah, for sure, but I thought somewhere or another the great minds on the internet had deduced it was actually BigBuddy's work or a joint project. Could totally be making things up though.


The great minds on the internet must be keeping this a secret or must have declared it on a page I don't follow, because you're the first person I've seen mention it in any of the bodhi threads I follow.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 14, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> The great minds on the internet must be keeping this a secret or must have declared it on a page I don't follow, because you're the first person I've seen mention it in any of the bodhi threads I follow.


Must have been an adjacent universe or a different nursery! Pretty interesting list looking again... gotta be collab stuff.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 15, 2022)

Does anyone know the lineage/makeup of the Ass#1 in the Skunk Revival #4 (ASS #1 X 88G13HP)???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Jul 15, 2022)

More cowbell left and ssddxchem 91 skunk va right. Clones in front are replacements from the light DEP


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 15, 2022)

GLG has Bodhi on sale $45 a pack.


----------



## Masonic (Jul 15, 2022)

Just ordered a pack of Dread's Bread and a pack of Time Bandit...


----------



## C2F Exotic (Jul 15, 2022)

Masonic said:


> Just ordered a pack of Dread's Bread and a pack of Time Bandit...


Greetings Square


----------



## ManofTREE (Jul 16, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Does anyone know the lineage/makeup of the Ass#1 in the Skunk Revival #4 (ASS #1 X 88G13HP)???
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Appalachian super skunk? SS x Appalachia


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 16, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Appalachian super skunk? SS x Appalachia


ASS = Hippy slayer x (HA OG x sterling green)


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 16, 2022)

GreenTools said:


> ASS = Hippy slayer x (HA OG x sterling green)


Nothing on those freebie packs indicates to me that it's American Skunk Selection as opposed to Appalachian Super Skunk. Do you have some intel to help? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 16, 2022)

Yea I agree.. its confusing. Different info scattered around the web make it hard to decipher. I have the Skunk Revival packs #2 and #4 so far.. and #1 on the way.. I'd just like to know what's in them.


Anyone here run Beautiful Day?? (Topanga Pure Kush x Strawberry Milk)... I am really interested in that cross. Picked up 2 packs.


----------



## berrygarcia (Jul 16, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Nothing on those freebie packs indicates to me that it's American Skunk Selection as opposed to Appalachian Super Skunk. Do you have some intel to help? Thanks in advance.


the pack says ASS#1
Comment @ this post "ASS #1 = american skunk selection"


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 16, 2022)

berrygarcia said:


> the pack says ASS#1
> Comment @ this post "ASS #1 = american skunk selection"


I don't IG so I couldn't use the link, but I'll look into it further. Thank you.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 16, 2022)

I tried the link so I could get a screenshot, but it just opened a black screen with IG logo. 
Mango Lotus x Snow Lotus F2 in my garden

This is around 8.5'/259cm. Doing good with these hot OK summers. We will be around 100-110F/37-43C for about 6-8 more weeks. Come visit.


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 16, 2022)

berrygarcia said:


> the pack says ASS#1
> Comment @ this post "ASS #1 = american skunk selection"


Berrygarcia is also correct....


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## DrDukePHD (Jul 17, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> We run black triangle at our work. We haven’t released it yet but man it smells quite different. Really nice pine cone shaped nugs and the smell is just…. It’s different man. I like the smell. Can’t wait to try it


Did you have a chance to try it & can you describe the high? Thanks!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 17, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> Did you have a chance to try it & can you describe the high? Thanks!


I will get RIU some photos tomorrow. We have a lot in veg and early flower. Harvest team took down flower room 4 the other day and it had the black triangle in the foursome that was harvested. Smelled very strongly of like foot cheese mixed with cranberry/orange peel. They had it in huge totes and was like yo let me get a whiff of that. Looked very good Even compared to some of our other great stuff. Hasn’t hit the market set so I haven’t smoked any but I’ll post pics of our end product and a smoke report. Get some veg pics tomorrow. It’s very funky on the nose and appears to look very good late in flower. I saw the room right before it came down the other day.


----------



## LCKSMTH (Jul 17, 2022)

Thinking of running Forest Queen - Strawberry Milk/88G13HP. 

Anybody have any experience with this cross?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 17, 2022)

I got 1 that was a dark marshmallow flavor. Vanilla, cream, but not bright flavors. The high was instant head space engaging. Loved it.


----------



## LCKSMTH (Jul 17, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> I got 1 that was a dark marshmallow flavor. Vanilla, cream, but not bright flavors. The high was instant head space engaging. Loved it.


Nice! That sounds excellent! I'm looking forward to growing it out and hopefully finding one with the dark marshmallow vibe plus some strawberry hints to add dimension.


----------



## Masonic (Jul 17, 2022)

C2F Exotic said:


> Greetings Square


Right back at you Brother.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 17, 2022)

I picked up some more Kodama and a couple packs of Beautiful Day because I wasn't around when the Strawberry Milk crosses dropped & I didn't want to miss out trying some of these. I'm tempted to grab Strawberry Headband too.

I heard there was a Strawberry Sunshine. Man I would have loved to get that one. I'm still trying to lock down a pack of Field Trip.. (gsc x ssdd) but I think I found a way. 

Got a couple Kodama in flower now that are ready. Not the best phenos based on what I've seen but I'll keep looking.


----------



## Heisenberg.2nd (Jul 18, 2022)

i am new here and noticed there are only few informations about strains on seedbanks, i would buy some seeds from GLG hoping they ship to Europe without problems. 1 indica - 1 50-50 - 1 sativa. Can someone suggest me 3/4 genetics (if cost 45$ i'll buy 4 strains)?


----------



## DankDonut (Jul 18, 2022)

Bodhi indica g13hashplant is indicia father. He has plenty of that crossed to sativa's yeah for a 5050. I would recommend anything.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jul 18, 2022)

Only 3 of the 10 Baba Kush came up. They all popped when they were in paper towel, and then I put them in peat pellets. (This is the method I always use and have success) from the looks of it, seeds started coming up, poked their heads out of the soil then promptly died. Not sure why


----------



## hillbill (Jul 18, 2022)

Damping off would be on list of suspects


----------



## gfigs911 (Jul 18, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> Only 3 of the 10 Baba Kush came up. They all popped when they were in paper towel, and then I put them in peat pellets. (This is the method I always use and have success) from the looks of it, seeds started coming up, poked their heads out of the soil then promptly died. Not sure why


that really sucks.....I soaked 4 and only 3 opened so maybe the baba kush are a little older seeds that have been in storage for a while? i dk.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jul 18, 2022)

The stem seems to show what is almost some kind of scarring. I've just never seen damping off on this scale. 7/10 seedlings lost, ouch.

I hope they'll be ok at this point.


----------



## Jbaby77 (Jul 18, 2022)

LCKSMTH said:


> Thinking of running Forest Queen - Strawberry Milk/88G13HP.
> 
> Anybody have any experience with this cross?


There she be… forest queen… sexy bitch


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 18, 2022)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Chapl (Jul 18, 2022)

Jbaby77 said:


> There she be… forest queen… sexy bitch


Just popped a few strawberry milk tonight


----------



## LCKSMTH (Jul 18, 2022)

Jbaby77 said:


> There she be… forest queen… sexy bitch



Wow! Thank you for sharing that, she looks incredible! Hoping to find something as beautiful. How were the cured nuggets? Smell, taste and effect wise?


----------



## Jbaby77 (Jul 19, 2022)

LCKSMTH said:


> Wow! Thank you for sharing that, she looks incredible! Hoping to find something as beautiful. How were the cured nuggets? Smell, taste and effect wise?


88 structure, creamy smell, people said it smelled and tasted like a sweet cinnamon, anything with this dad is above average potency, very smooth smoke, very pretty 9/10 on the frost. Medium to large yield, ran 1/2 a pack got 2 ladies, both very similar in all respects. The dad truely is magic ands frost, structure, and let’s the mom shine through about 70% of the time in the many crosses I’ve ran. Forest queen is very unique and desirable terp wise


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Jul 20, 2022)

Drbigsky said:


> Restock at Speakeasy today


Omg!!!!!!!!! Yes. I wonder how fast they'll go I don't get paid for a few more days  arrrggghhhh I pray there's some left. It's a big piece of my outdoor project strain.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 20, 2022)

Bodhi black triangle. We will call this day one of flower. That’s just how work does it….. 65 days we will have finished product. Enjoy the photos folks. I’ll keep posting pics of it as it progresses.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 20, 2022)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Where is the best place to sell Bodhi seeds? I got overzealous when I was growing and purchased way more seeds than needed.
> 
> I have 17 unopened packs and 6 opened packs. No idea if these have any appeal or if new strains have taken over since I've been here.


strainly or discord


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 20, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Yea I agree.. its confusing. Different info scattered around the web make it hard to decipher. I have the Skunk Revival packs #2 and #4 so far.. and #1 on the way.. I'd just like to know what's in them.
> 
> 
> Anyone here run Beautiful Day?? (Topanga Pure Kush x Strawberry Milk)... I am really interested in that cross. Picked up 2 packs.


The real pure kushes (not that suge bullshit) are as good and like og but do way better in crosses. Top notch stuff. It’ll be the next hot thing again at some point. Nice pick up


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 20, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> The real pure kushes (not that suge bullshit) are as good and like og but do way better in crosses. Top notch stuff. It’ll be the next hot thing again at some point. Nice pick up


Thanks for the feedback.

I wanted doubles of Beautiful Day, Black Raspberry, & the Banana OG/88G13HP cross to ensure I'd find a winner in each.. so since the sales have been so great, I bought 2 packs each.. also managed to get double freebies of Babylon Buster and Skunk Revival 2 (Hippy Slayer x 88G13HP).. but those 2 weren't planned. I think I might order a pair of Lavender Jack.. because have you seen this over on Instagram? Just wow.


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Jul 20, 2022)

klyphman said:


> D9 Thai x DLA 5
> 2 females, look and smell similar.
> Lemon smells on stem rub.
> View attachment 5159690View attachment 5159691View attachment 5159692View attachment 5159693


those are some nice ass stems no cap.


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Jul 20, 2022)

Goldrunfarms said:


> Yikes I hate the damn long sativa's lol guess I will be sitting on time bender for a minute unless I see somebody post a nice report


for real its hard to approach but i once heard todd mccormick to 12/12 from clone or seed and it would help ease the pain


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 20, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I wanted doubles of Beautiful Day, Black Raspberry, & the Banana OG/88G13HP cross to ensure I'd find a winner in each.. so since the sales have been so great, I bought 2 packs each.. also managed to get double freebies of Babylon Buster and Skunk Revival 2 (Hippy Slayer x 88G13HP).. but those 2 weren't planned. I think I might order a pair of Lavender Jack.. because have you seen this over on Instagram? Just wow.
> 
> View attachment 5166946


His herer hashplant pics were intriguing when I saw those awhile back, those look great too. I hope he works with the metal haze more, I would be really interested in his jack cut crossed to the metal haze if he worked that line.


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Jul 21, 2022)

Metal Haze f3
only kept 2 out of the pack and they friggen reek,
but all the others smell like wet cats/ and one never seem to finish even after almost 4 months into flower

the 1st pheno grew like an "indica" and grew a main center cola with a bunch of lil nugs on it and absolutely stanks.

2nd pheno grew these long tails with lil calyx on them with a potent smell coming off her. def had a landrace look to it


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 21, 2022)

I did it. Ordered my second pack of Lavender Jack this morning.  

Added a pack of Rainbow Serpent too just for fun.

I've got Skunk Rivival 2, 3, & 4 now. Just missing #1.. lol.. only really interested in #2 anyway.


----------



## YardG (Jul 22, 2022)

One of a few Mango Biche x Kashmir (nothing else in the shot is Mango K though, I think the one directly behind and immediately to the right are Copa's Project 25).


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Jul 22, 2022)

More Cowbell left and ssdd x chem 91 right they seem to of slowed down.


----------



## C2F Exotic (Jul 25, 2022)

Can anybody give me a full grow/smoke/effects report of the Magenta Hashplant? Is it worth hunting?


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jul 25, 2022)

If you use the thread search function there are quite a few anecdotes….



C2F Exotic said:


> Can anybody give me a full grow/smoke/effects report of the Magenta Hashplant? Is it worth hunting?


----------



## C2F Exotic (Jul 25, 2022)

OtisCampbell said:


> If you use the thread search function there are quite a few anecdotes….


Well I've obviously tried that... I wouldnt ask for a full report if it was in my search. There are some reports but not on the V2.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 26, 2022)

OtisCampbell said:


> If you use the thread search function there are quite a few anecdotes….


RIU Search as been a huge help to me, and others, separated from others by way of Stupid State Lawws.


----------



## C2F Exotic (Jul 26, 2022)

hillbill said:


> RIU Search as been a huge help to me, and others, separated from others by way of Stupid State Lawws.


Agreed I use the search bar before I ask.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 26, 2022)

It’s so strange growing weed for a living legally, then going home and growing my weed, also legally but… anyway.

you guys ever heard of Soul Mate by Bodhi? That’s a big one at work. And by big I mean the plants are 7ft tall monsters that grow huge buds. If anyone wants to see, I can get some pics. Haven’t tried it. Curious though


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 26, 2022)

Soul Mate is one of my top 3 strains right now. Very good day time smoke


----------



## gfigs911 (Jul 26, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> Soul Mate is one of my top 3 strains right now. Very good day time smoke


I also have Soul Mate as one of my "daily drivers" lately. Very Very good. Although for me i avoid using it too heavily during the day because it will wreck me...one of the stronger strains ive had lately. lol


----------



## Leetwain (Jul 26, 2022)

Red Lotus taken at day 67. I've grown it in the past but it never foxtailed like this. Any Columbian Red info?


----------



## Leetwain (Jul 26, 2022)

One of 5 Soulmate I have going, taken at day 66, one of my faves.


----------



## keiserrott (Jul 27, 2022)

Diving into a hunt on a pack of BT.
Any advise on which phenos are expressed and identifying traits to the "keepers"?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2022)

Jalalagod chopped 13 days ago, strong onset when vaping. Not real strong smelling today. Smooth inhale with a rising feeling. Not couch lock nor nervous anxiety. Average size plant and buds on this one firm. Pistils turned rusty orange, big milky trichs easy to see with naked eye. Like this one.


----------



## joeko420 (Jul 27, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> Soul Mate is one of my top 3 strains right now. Very good day time smoke


Depending on the pheno, it can be an AMAZING night time vape/smoke. My Wookie leaner can put me in a floating daydream headspace in less than 10 minutes any time of the day. Check out the breakdown here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/post-15423597


----------



## poonoodle (Jul 27, 2022)

joeko420 said:


> Depending on the pheno, it can be an AMAZING night time vape/smoke. My Wookie leaner can put me in a floating daydream headspace in less than 10 minutes any time of the day. Check out the breakdown here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/post-15423597


I agree! I had one that was almost a lemon menthol that would really make me tired. I chose the daytime one to keep because I have a kid I need to chase after. But it was real good too.


----------



## klyphman (Jul 27, 2022)

D9 Thai x DLA 5
Getting pretty darn big.
Still very lemony on the stem rub.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 27, 2022)

keiserrott said:


> Diving into a hunt on a pack of BT.
> Any advise on which phenos are expressed and identifying traits to the "keepers"?View attachment 5170498


Have fun man. I’m trying to get a breeder clone of Black Triangle from work but not very confident. We will see. It smells insane man. Smelled a few bags earlier with over 2.5 Kilos in each bag. Foot cheese and some fruit. More footy than fruit but man I can’t wait to buy and get it. Smells amazing. Kinda leafy in flower but hell it’ll be alright.


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 27, 2022)

keiserrott said:


> Diving into a hunt on a pack of BT.
> Any advise on which phenos are expressed and identifying traits to the "keepers"?View attachment 5170498


I also have a pack of BT soaking right now. It was difficult to not soak a pack of "Love Triangle " at the same time, but I demonstrated self control instead.... had 13 seeds in my pack, let's see how this goes!


----------



## Fastslappy (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## blueberryrose (Jul 27, 2022)

The three Baba Kush that survived at 17 days since germination


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Jul 28, 2022)

Leetwain said:


> View attachment 5170206
> Red Lotus taken at day 67. I've grown it in the past but it never foxtailed like this. Any Columbian Red info?


MORE TERPS PER SQ IN !


----------



## hillbill (Jul 28, 2022)

1 Devil’s Hashplant 12/12 from seed down at 87 days. The size is average, nice thick buds made of rather tiny calyxes, but really a lot of them in little clusters. Some fade, no new pistils in a while. Trichs are 60% pearlescent 25% amber and 15% clear. Pistils go quickly from pearl to amber center with little time. Pistils are deep brown, buds appear to have ablue tint. Using little water last week or so.
Smells are shotgun powder, Black Pepper and pine and loud enough to notice.

I do have 2 Devil’s Hashplant at 54 days that are impressive, making nice fat buds already, and they smell likePine and Black Pepper. Great vigor.

These are from a replacement pack from GLG. Everyone is looking good.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 28, 2022)

2 Dread Bread planted 6/24, big plants and both lean to rangey and narrow leaves, one more so than the other. Size a bit bigger than most, very vigorous.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jul 29, 2022)

Popping 4 Strawberry Lotus as testers before I run the all in a hunt (I have 2 packs). Anyone run these or their parents yet? Heard the Snow Lotus male throws some strawberry terps, so I’m really hoping for some real strawberry terps in this cross, but I know 4’s a very small hunt. Hoping for some Sativa leaners this run and I know I’m gonna find that in Pineapple Fields, not so sure about the Strawberry Lotus, but I’m hopeful.


----------



## keiserrott (Jul 29, 2022)

Metal Haze F3
I got lucky enough to score one of the few packs released. I planted 6, 6 popped, 2m, 4f. Dusted the most aggressive growing girl (plant 4) with both boys and ended up with quite a few to share with friends.

If I only knew who tried to get some and was unable.......


----------



## Blazin Budz (Jul 29, 2022)

Anyone have trouble germinating Bodhi seeds? I had a pack of Purple Wookie from like 2 years ago and got 0 of 13 seeds to germinate with my usual paper towel method. So i decided to try my luck with a pack of Granola Funk but this time I used the sandpaper in a matchbox trick and still only got 5 of 13 to germinate. Most of the other ones have "popped" open but have since stalled out and never grew tails. Im going to give them another day or two.

Never have I had trouble germinating seeds.


----------



## keiserrott (Jul 29, 2022)

Blazin Budz said:


> Anyone have trouble germinating Bodhi seeds? I had a pack of Purple Wookie from like 2 years ago and got 0 of 13 seeds to germinate with my usual paper towel method. So i decided to try my luck with a pack of Granola Funk but this time I used the sandpaper in a matchbox trick and still only got 5 of 13 to germinate. Most of the other ones have "popped" open but have since stalled out and never grew tails. Im going to give them another day or two.
> 
> Never have I had trouble germinating seeds.


I've never had an issue with Bodhi beans.
Fingers crossed they are just being momentarily lazy.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Jul 29, 2022)

Blazin Budz said:


> Anyone have trouble germinating Bodhi seeds? I had a pack of Purple Wookie from like 2 years ago and got 0 of 13 seeds to germinate with my usual paper towel method. So i decided to try my luck with a pack of Granola Funk but this time I used the sandpaper in a matchbox trick and still only got 5 of 13 to germinate. Most of the other ones have "popped" open but have since stalled out and never grew tails. Im going to give them another day or two.
> 
> Never have I had trouble germinating seeds.


Sorry to hear that.

Only had issues Drunken Unicorn but no other issues with Bodhi seeds germinating even older ones.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 29, 2022)

Blazin Budz said:


> Anyone have trouble germinating Bodhi seeds? I had a pack of Purple Wookie from like 2 years ago and got 0 of 13 seeds to germinate with my usual paper towel method. So i decided to try my luck with a pack of Granola Funk but this time I used the sandpaper in a matchbox trick and still only got 5 of 13 to germinate. Most of the other ones have "popped" open but have since stalled out and never grew tails. Im going to give them another day or two.
> 
> Never have I had trouble germinating seeds.


Do you recall where you purchased them from?
Could have been a storage issue at the seed bank, or depending on the seed bank, something far more sinister.


----------



## Zett66 (Jul 29, 2022)

Blazin Budz said:


> Anyone have trouble germinating Bodhi seeds? I had a pack of Purple Wookie from like 2 years ago and got 0 of 13 seeds to germinate with my usual paper towel method. So i decided to try my luck with a pack of Granola Funk but this time I used the sandpaper in a matchbox trick and still only got 5 of 13 to germinate. Most of the other ones have "popped" open but have since stalled out and never grew tails. Im going to give them another day or two.
> 
> Never have I had trouble germinating seeds.


Yea same here...Purple wookie v2 none of the seeds turned into a seedling. Only 5 even showed a root and then only 1 had the cotyledons, but just stopped and died, so I ended up with 0/12 which was already a replacement pack because the first one none of them Germed as well....I had better luck with other Bodhi strains, but almost never all seeds except for Mango Hashplant, which all seeds in the pack germed. I started some Goji F2s from a member here and almost all seeds germed except for the underdeveloped ones in the same cups I tried germing the Purple wookie, so not environment or medium related...


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 29, 2022)

New for me experience with my outdoor run of Thai D9 x DLA 5. The males are fully formed triangle shaped plants with full bells dangling and some spewing pollen. The females are not even showing hairs. Im used to seeing the females at least have small clusters of bud starting with several hairs at this time. At least being close with the maturity of the males.
Some larger Mango Lotus x Snow Lotus F2 males have been trimmed back to control the amount of pollen out there. Im going to watch these and pull them before they open. Make some for next years seeds. Move it on down the line.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 31, 2022)

I had to work hard to make this happen..

All of my Bodhi Packs I picked up the month of July.. the stacked ones on the left I grabbed 2 of each of a few of them. 26 packs total. 





Also.. my Blackberry Lotus F2 project is off the ground.. have male and females selected. Trying to root some of the males now and picking up the female from my buddies place across town here in a few more days. I can't wait to bring Blackberry Lotus back.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Aug 1, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> You have seeds you did not get to in 10 years but still buy new ones???


This is the way


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 1, 2022)

Here's the visual


----------



## DrDukePHD (Aug 1, 2022)

Jbaby77 said:


> There she be… forest queen… sexy bitch


That instantly reminded me of the spitting dinosaur from Jurassic Park. Remember the one who killed Newman from Seinfeld in the rain storm?


----------



## YardG (Aug 1, 2022)

^^ Here's to hoping I don't live within a mile of you.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 2, 2022)

YardG said:


> ^^ Here's to hoping I don't live within a mile of you.


I like to toss the pollen around. I work as an inspector. When I show up at a facility, it is with a shirt loaded with pollen. Just to check your license and take a look around. "Is this your flower room? Have to look in there..."


----------



## DrDukePHD (Aug 2, 2022)

So I'm going through this entire thread, back in 2014/15 there seemed to be a consensus that *SSDD* was the premiere strain for Nerve Pain. Is that still the case today?


----------



## poonoodle (Aug 2, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> So I'm going through this entire thread, back in 2014/15 there seemed to be a consensus that *SSDD* was the premiere strain for Nerve Pain. Is that still the case today?


I’d say yes. @HolyAngel (supposedly) has a great nerve pain relief SSDD backcross


----------



## keiserrott (Aug 2, 2022)

keiserrott said:


> Metal Haze F3
> I got lucky enough to score one of the few packs released. I planted 6, 6 popped, 2m, 4f. Dusted the most aggressive growing girl (plant 4) with both boys and ended up with quite a few to share with friends.
> 
> If I only knew who tried to get some and was unable.......
> ...


----------



## Eastsidesmoke (Aug 3, 2022)

Hi everyone I have some More Cowbell which I have ran once and they hermied on me. Has anyone ran them without hermie issues and which medium were they done in. Thanks.


----------



## Eastsidesmoke (Aug 3, 2022)

I also have Black triangle and DLA4 kashmir x hashplant. Any good?


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Aug 3, 2022)

From Healing Genetics:


----------



## ActionHanks (Aug 3, 2022)

Taking down a Time Bandit plant tomorrow pics this weekend. Very slow initial growth, but picked up a lot of steam after week 4


----------



## gfigs911 (Aug 3, 2022)

ActionHanks said:


> Taking down a Time Bandit plant tomorrow pics this weekend. Very slow initial growth, but picked up a lot of steam after week 4


i have a time bandit almost done as well. same for me....very slow to get started but she exploded in flower. buds are looking reaallllly nice so far...dense and big. shes on day 56. probably has about 10-14 days left id guess at glance..mostly orange hairs but a few yellow here and there...trichs all clear still...probably closer to 14 days

i have a babylon buster right next to her on day 52....she looks even better...i hit both of them with soul mate pollen so hoping for some seeds to play with


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 3, 2022)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> From Healing Genetics:
> View attachment 5174533


@Nu-Be what's up with sad face? Not a legit release of material?
DLA6 has some very sleepy phenos.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 4, 2022)

First Devil’s Hashplant test vape. Powerful and a bit of time distortion and confusion. Relaxing and Grinny. Chopped 87 days from seed. Still giving Black Pepper and burned gun powder smells. Dense buds with still smallish calyxes but many tightly packed calyxes with lots of trichs packed tightly. Looks nice, vapes better.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 4, 2022)

2 Dread Bread at 42 days from seed, one is typical hybreed expression with nice roundish nuggets and ample branching to train. Really just getting started.
Dread Bread #2 is twice as big with strong branches and very narrow leaves, buds growing up and down the long branches. Insane!


----------



## ncali (Aug 4, 2022)

Some ssdd x f13. This is a project I'd like to work long term. I'm in search of ssdd cuts or beans to widen the gene pool a bit


----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 4, 2022)

Baba Kush are now 25 days since germination. I topped all three a couple nights ago. So far I'm loving the dark green leaves and short, bushy structure. They reek of skunk!


----------



## DieselNuts (Aug 5, 2022)

Eastsidesmoke said:


> Hi everyone I have some More Cowbell which I have ran once and they hermied on me. Has anyone ran them without hermie issues and which medium were they done in. Thanks.


Yes I have had good luck with my More Cowbells.
I start with FFOF soil and promix and add dry amendments and teas along the way in recycled soil.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Aug 7, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> These took a beating with my blumat system going down repeatedly (my fault for not doing a sanitizing routine between this grow and the last). Their leaves look like shit as a result of dry high EC soil.
> 
> Still got a range of smells. The most prevalent one is doughy slightly citrus. One has a grape candy smell, another has some gasoline in it as well. I've seen one of these girls throw a banana


exactly, these look like weed plants to me, blumats are a pain!


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Aug 7, 2022)

hockeybry2 said:


>


pop that hollyweed pack, let that one cure and you'll get the nicest sweet garlic flavor linger thing, plus they are so damn pretty and smell like powdered milk


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 7, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> pop that hollyweed pack, let that one cure and you'll get the nicest sweet garlic flavor linger thing, plus they are so damn pretty and smell like powdered milk


Sounds tasty..


----------



## dgarcad (Aug 9, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> My little Bodhi Stash…
> 
> Black Light Fantasy
> Strawberry Goji
> ...


Would u sell a pack of SSDD?


----------



## dgarcad (Aug 9, 2022)

Just won a free pack of Magic Carpet from JBC raffle. Anybody grow this strain before it’s Lebowski x 88G13, I think. Also, got a whole pack of Air Guitar as a freebie. 
Pics would be great.


----------



## KarlyKultivates (Aug 9, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Just won a free pack of Magic Carpet from JBC raffle. Anybody grow this strain before it’s Lebowski x 88G13, I think. Also, got a whole pack of Air Guitar as a freebie.
> Pics would be great.


That Magic Carpet sounds interesting, anybody try it before?


----------



## Masonic (Aug 11, 2022)

I have germinated the Dread Bread but they were really small seeds and the seedlings are really small... is this common? They are in living soil and are already outgrown by some local skunk I germinated 3 days later...


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 11, 2022)

Masonic said:


> I have germinated the Dread Bread but they were really small seeds and the seedlings are really small... is this common? They are in living soil and are already outgrown by some local skunk I germinated 3 days later...


Some seeds are large. Some seeds are tiny. In the end, it's not the size of the seed that makes the plant. Some of the largest plants in my tents have come from tiny seeds. That said, it seems like my pack of Dread Bread had seeds that were on the smaller side.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 11, 2022)

The mother genetics determine seed size, and a lot of Sativa have very small seeds.
My biggest plant at the moment is a Dread Bread Sativa pheno.


----------



## Masonic (Aug 12, 2022)

Well that is refreshing to hear, and in fact in the last 24 hours they have seemed to put on a sprint and are showing some vigour... still wee though...


----------



## Chapl (Aug 12, 2022)

hillbill said:


> The mother genetics determine seed size, and a lot of Sativa have very small seeds.
> My biggest plant at the moment is a Dread Bread Sativa pheno.


my biggest plant is also the Dread Bread!


----------



## klyphman (Aug 13, 2022)

D9 Thai x DLA 5
44 deg Latitude.


Hard to get a pic that provides solid perspective.
This was topped multiple times for 15-20 ‘tops’.
Stretching hard and most are pushing 5-6’ tall.
Have some snow fence trellis in there to help with support, we get a lot of wind.
Also have another pheno with slightly different leaf shape and much larger node spacing as it stretches.
I get a an oddly enticing fruity smell off the plant with a strong lemon stem rub.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 13, 2022)

3 Soul Mate planted 7/8 12/12 are big framed with big and very wide leaves and no real smell yet. Wait, got one that is all Pine Sap smells. Nice branching and making outsized buds for so early.

Also have 3 Pinball Wizard same planting and little more than half the size of the Soulmates. These are close to average size. Light grassy smells is all right now. A couple phenos with 2 having some branches and the other a single cola. Leaves pretty much typical hybreed.

Got a healthy male of each down the hill.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 13, 2022)

klyphman said:


> D9 Thai x DLA 5
> 44 deg Latitude.
> View attachment 5180182
> 
> ...


Nice! 
Mine are showing a couple of hairs on the females finally. Im growing in fabric pots so I could isolate the males. Now, Im thinking that I may have to move these inside to finish...


----------



## klyphman (Aug 13, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Nice!
> Mine are showing a couple of hairs on the females finally. Im growing in fabric pots so I could isolate the males. Now, Im thinking that I may have to move these inside to finish...


Yeah, just a few pistils on mine too. Stretching for sure, but nothing at all even remotely close to bud formation yet.
What Latitude are you at, if you don’t mind sharing?


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Aug 13, 2022)

anyone grown tigermelon x omg? or any tigermelon? Whats the best way to find out other than posting and asking?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 13, 2022)

klyphman said:


> Yeah, just a few pistils on mine too. Stretching for sure, but nothing at all even remotely close to bud formation yet.
> What Latitude are you at, if you don’t mind sharing?


I live in Oklahoma. I can see the drain hole from here...


----------



## jbcCT (Aug 13, 2022)

hillbill said:


> The mother genetics determine seed size, and a lot of Sativa have very small seeds.
> My biggest plant at the moment is a Dread Bread Sativa pheno.


Totally agree. I grew the dread outside last summer and it's an absolutely beautiful sativa. I'm in the northeast, for my climate the indicas work best but once in a while I throw up a sat dom.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Aug 13, 2022)

Black triangle hunt


----------



## G_milner (Aug 14, 2022)

klyphman said:


> D9 Thai x DLA 5
> 44 deg Latitude.
> View attachment 5180182
> 
> ...


Lazy lightning 50 lat just starting to show.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 14, 2022)

Defol in the room that has Black Triangle tomorrow. Well… all next week. 4 strains per room. Think Soul Mate is in there also. Might be love affair. For sure the room with Black Triangle though. Can’t wait to show you guys the before and after defol. If you’ll look back to July 14 you’ll see the black triangle very young looking. Man it’s a pretty strain, so far.

had to come in on Sunday today and do some clone maintenance. Black triangle seems to be amazing at rooting. Very prolific roots, very fast after taking cuts off the mother plants. Can’t wait to try this. We took some down about a month ago, but it still hasn’t hit the dispensary yet.


----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 14, 2022)

My 3 Baba Kush are just gorgeous .... males!

They're super bushy. Huge fan leaves, very healthy vigorous growth. They are at 38 days in veg here ... I'm waiting a little longer to restart my bloom tent. I will probably only keep the two in the front for their pollen. I'll probably cross this one to some other heavy-hitting indicas on the roster for this indoor season.

Some heavy duty stalks on these as well. Fan leaves as some of the biggest I've ever seen. The last big fan leaves before I topped are up to 11 blades. Loving the heavy skunk stink.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 14, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Defol in the room that has Black Triangle tomorrow... Can’t wait to try this. We took some down about a month ago, but it still hasn’t hit the dispensary yet.


Smoking marshmallow and getting blasted from it.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Aug 14, 2022)

Motor breath x 88 g13/hp nft


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 16, 2022)

Getting ready to start the defol in room with black triangle. Gonna get you guys some before pics today. We won’t get to the black triangle tables until towards the end of the week but I’ll get some before defol pics today for you guys.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 16, 2022)

Bodhi black triangle. Sorry pics are wonky. Must be the lights or something. Bright as fuck in there. Feel semi blind after I exit the flower rooms. Fuck.

i swear this one smells like foot cheese or maybe ass cheese. I’m not big on the smell of it.


----------



## crisnpropa (Aug 16, 2022)

What tha Cack!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 16, 2022)

Queso culo


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2022)

Jalalagod on the menu for vaping today.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 18, 2022)

Heads up the black triangle is leafy as fuck. I don’t know if it’s because we are slightly behind schedule or what but man….. it’s a fuckin jungle that table is. I’ll get more pics tomorrow. Slightly dreading the defol on Black Triangle but it’ll be alright. Have a good evening folks.


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 18, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Heads up the black triangle is leafy as fuck. I don’t know if it’s because we are slightly behind schedule or what but man….. it’s a fuckin jungle that table is. I’ll get more pics tomorrow. Slightly dreading the defol on Black Triangle but it’ll be alright. Have a good evening folks.


Looking good. There are phenos with nearly any leaf at all, so keep hunting if that's a problem and especially if you dont like the terps on it, there are ones with some of the best kushy milky sweet combos, pine gas and earth with cream, insanely tasty and a fast trim. And you should be wearing eye protection in a room like that, if you want to keep your vision sharp for the long haul.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 20, 2022)

2 Devil’s Hashplant planted 6/4 12/12 are getting fatter and fatter with buds filling any spacing in stems. Buds seem very solid. Lot a big, tall trykes that are 70% cloudy 10% amber and 20 clear. No smells, cleaning with Pinesol! These are getting close with few new pistils and both using less water. Heavy, squat Indica expressions with wide and thick leaves. Little fade


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Aug 21, 2022)

taco40 said:


> Nice thin sat blades there! Looking like at least 12 weeks. Maybe up to 14.
> 
> Smoking some Kashmir Azad that was seeded and it's just fantastic. Kashmir is the best landrace/out of the country line I've seen by far. And the 2nd best one isn't even close.
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## DrDukePHD (Aug 21, 2022)

Pupelle said:


> Looking good. There are phenos with nearly any leaf at all, so keep hunting if that's a problem and especially if you dont like the terps on it, there are ones with some of the best kushy milky sweet combos, pine gas and earth with cream, insanely tasty and a fast trim. And you should be wearing eye protection in a room like that, if you want to keep your vision sharp for the long haul.


Phew, I would wear eye protection goggles in that place, like swim goggles, regular shades just don't block 100% of light especially when you're bent over working & your shades move slightly down your nose from gravity.


----------



## Masonic (Aug 21, 2022)

Happy to report I saved at least 8 out of the 12 dread bread that I germinated and put into a Thai soil mix. They got locked out, I think due to the soil being too hot and too dense, depriving the roots of oxygen. 

They are now in coco which is my preferred medium anyway and showed immediate improvement. Now they are thriving (this photos is a few days old). 

Please excuse the skunk plant in the front... it was in the same soil and had the same problems.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 22, 2022)

I'm running first time Dread Bread, 2 phenos and both are big, one very stock6 frame and big rounded buds and the other is big spread out Sativa with very narrow leaves and longish narrow buds. Smells are fruity and some Woconsin Ditch Weed on the Sativa. 59 days from seed 12/12. Very heavy feeders.


----------



## bpk419 (Aug 22, 2022)

Almost ready to flip - first attempts at manifolding:

Zap


Metal Haze


----------



## poonoodle (Aug 22, 2022)

bpk419 said:


> Almost ready to flip - first attempts at manifolding:
> 
> Zap
> View attachment 5185520
> ...


My metal haze won’t stop stretching and I’m on 31F now. 

Looking good! Hope you have enough room!


----------



## bpk419 (Aug 22, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> My metal haze won’t stop stretching and I’m on 31F now.
> 
> Looking good! Hope you have enough room!


Thanks I have 8' with the gorilla extension. So the 60 day flowering window isn't holding up ? I wonder how many phenos are to be found. 

What is the nose like on yours?


----------



## poonoodle (Aug 22, 2022)

No nose on mine yet. The Kosher Tangie next to it is already fatter and super citrusy. 
I also have the 8’ gorilla but no extension and my lights are as high as they can get. And every day been having to super crop something to keep it out of the light.


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 22, 2022)

Lavender Jack


----------



## DrDukePHD (Aug 22, 2022)

Goldrunfarms said:


> More Cowbell blew past the fence.
> View attachment 5157806


What's the high like on the More Cowbell?


----------



## gringocook (Aug 23, 2022)

Laughing Lemon frosty spears in the making. Strong lemon taffy smell coming through so far. Harvested a couple small late start plants last year and was extremely delicious and sticky, so looking forward to a bigger harvest this year!


----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 24, 2022)

Oh great Bodhi thread, help me pick the one male among these

I'm already leaning towards weeding out the one on the left first. The other two have the same build and the right-most plant is so stinky.

one of the two shorter bushier ones


here they are with my 3 Snow Angel freebies from Lucky13. They seem very similar to the Baba actually.
(Baba Kush went in on August 17 and Snow Angel in on August 20)


If the Baba give me enough pollen there will probably be crosses with Angel '98 and the Deep6. I want to breed a monstrous indica with these genetics that will knock me on my ass


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 24, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> Oh great Bodhi thread, help me pick the one male among these
> View attachment 5186959
> I'm already leaning towards weeding out the one on the left first. The other two have the same build and the right-most plant is so stinky.
> 
> ...


I recommend letting them boys go thru flower for a bit. I let my males go 5-8 weeks of flower before culling them if I wanna use their pollen. Letting it go that long can give you an idea of how the flower clusters are gonna look, and there's a chance some of those males can even throw trichomes, which is a great characteristic to breed with. You can check out the Bloom Seed Co thread for an example of my frosty males


----------



## Sparkey224 (Aug 26, 2022)

Hello folks, 
Couple pics:
Wookie Orgasm 

Field Trip 

Veg 
2 Laughing lemon 
3 Uplift 
2 Lavender Jack


----------



## Sparkey224 (Aug 26, 2022)

Hello folks, 
Couple pics:
Wookie Orgasm 
View attachment 5187734
Field Trip 
View attachment 5187736
Veg 
2 Laughing lemon 
3 Uplift 
2 Lavender Jack 
View attachment 5187739


----------



## Judio_gardens (Aug 27, 2022)

This is some granola funk around day 52 just starting the flush. Really nice lavender grape terps. Did a test for fresh frozen yesterday and unfortunately it doesn't wash well but the flower is really amazing. Once cured this stuff makes my mouth water. Excellent smoke!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 29, 2022)

Chopped 2 Devil’s Hashplant at 85 days 12/12 from seed yesterday and they are drying in a dark closet. Very deep sour and rotten fruit, fucking eye watering. Add some wood smells and pine. Very sticky with firm buds with lots of very frosted small calyxes, but so many!
Vaping first Devil’s Hashplant also at the moment. Seems again to be so potent.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Aug 30, 2022)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Also, for those who missed out on the Black Light Fantasy. After I submitted the report and asked, bodhi gave me permission to do some chucking with the BLF. As a result, I have a decent amount of seeds from it that I would like to share with the community. These crosses include:
> 
> Black Light Fantasy x (HAOGxSSDD)
> Black Light Fantasy x Chocolate Diesel
> ...


I have an interesting BLF about 38 days in and I hit a bunch of males in the pack but they were all studds big, fast growing, vigorous as fudge and all plants were stacked every branch with not to bad vegitation with defoliation of course. Minimal stretching and since pistils began accumulating a purple that makes you wanna check in hourly out of anxiousness and excitement. I'd love to grown the Black lime reserve cross. I'm looking everywhere for a black lime reserve seed for not crossed but it was too late under mean gene's freeborn but I got some other freeborn and emerald mountain legacy stuff but only black lime I found is other people putting it out and I can't pay 200 or more unless gene selling it. I do have the Royal limez which is skittlz, BLR, and Royal kush 8 and genes ice cream cake looks very interesting. Should have grabbed root beer when alien put it out !


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Aug 30, 2022)

Black light fantasy Bohdi 38 days


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Aug 30, 2022)

Kinda velvety purple but a way to go. Wish I had another pack after hitting a bunch of males


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 31, 2022)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> I have an interesting BLF ... I'd love to grown the Black lime reserve cross.


I tried to leave you a pm, but you have control issues and so I couldn't. https://dinopartychucks.com/shop/ols/all
You're interested in these rainbow wiggler f2's maybe. Thanks RBJF! What a time to be alive.
Back to the regularly scheduled program.
D9 Thai x DLA 5 has small flowers on green towers. This plant has a wavering leaves in the breeze thing. Entrancing.
The Mango Lotus x Snow Lotus f2 are doing their thing. I had a very skinny leaf plant fall out of the mix. It is the tall one I posted earlier. Excited to see what is up with that one. Wait till the end of nov. One of these volunteers had a wavy leafed sister show up. Each leaf blade has a sine wave thru the length of it. 
Black triangle are doing good inside. I am vibrating excitedly just having these going again.Thank you again and again brother B and all others involved. My world is in a happy place with assistance from your work and energy.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Aug 31, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Bodhi's Twin Flame (GOJI B CUT X WOOKIE)
> @ Day 35
> View attachment 5147072


Was looking for finished pics of this by you I couldn't find them, how'd she do? I'm running it right now week 3 of veg can't wait to see the results heard its some lovely smoke with good phenos to sift through. Nice pic!


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Aug 31, 2022)

Better picture of day 39 flower


----------



## klyphman (Sep 3, 2022)

This thread is a bit slow these days, huh?

D9 thai x DLA 5 finally beginning to throw pistols.
Big stretch on this one.
Predominant smell is still lemon.


----------



## crisnpropa (Sep 3, 2022)

klyphman said:


> This thread is a bit slow these days, huh?
> 
> D9 thai x DLA 5 finally beginning to throw pistols.
> Big stretch on this one.
> ...


Yep. Pretty uneventful in here. 
Lovely plant there.


----------



## crisnpropa (Sep 3, 2022)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Better picture of day 39 flower


has an ornamental candy beauty to it.
Cant wait to see it filled out


----------



## crisnpropa (Sep 3, 2022)

Blue sunshine nearing the finish indoors.


----------



## YardG (Sep 3, 2022)

One of a few Mango Biche x Kashmir (the plant out of focus in the background at center-left, also MB x K).


----------



## hillbill (Sep 3, 2022)

That looks so so good


----------



## YardG (Sep 3, 2022)

They seem to be among the hardiest plants I have this summer.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Sep 3, 2022)

Day 42


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Sep 6, 2022)

Another flavor to the collection.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Sep 6, 2022)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Another flavor to the collection. View attachment 5193663


That's interesting ? I'm germn a few face off bx2 right now. Can't wait after ruining 3 beginning current run I should be finishing now not restarting but looking ahead already. How was face off made ?


----------



## gringocook (Sep 6, 2022)

Neroli '91 outdoors organic smells like fresh ripe orange with a definite funk creeping in. Excited to see how these turn out! Have a large stretchy plant and a smaller squat one.


----------



## Myc0maniac (Sep 6, 2022)

Sparkey224 said:


> Hello folks,
> Couple pics:
> Wookie Orgasm
> View attachment 5187734
> ...


Can you report on the Wookie Orgasm? Nose, strength? I've grown other Wookie crosses and loved them (esp Space Monkey).

Was about to pop some Orgasm.


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Sep 8, 2022)

Well then - my wallet just peed a little.

new Bodhi drop



I think wookie paw has my name on it


----------



## TugthePup (Sep 8, 2022)

If only i had the money, time, space for 100 white light hashplants. Seems like a breeders dream come true.


----------



## Doubie1 (Sep 9, 2022)

Sad times, only 1 Sunshine Daydream has germinated out of the 8 seeds I had left. Hopefully she’s a girl! Now to find something to share the tent with her


----------



## EnigmaticG (Sep 9, 2022)

That white light cross has has been available from Hazeman for years.


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Sep 9, 2022)

EnigmaticG said:


> That white light cross has has been available from Hazeman for years.


does Hazeman have Bodhi’s HP male?


----------



## EnigmaticG (Sep 9, 2022)

Never said it was as good as bodhi's merely that it has been an available cross for years.


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Sep 9, 2022)

EnigmaticG said:


> Never said it was as good as bodhi's merely that it has been an available cross for years.


I really didn’t know, I thought it was possible Bodhi shared it with him or something. Although I off the top of my head I can’t recall any hazeman crosses w/Bodhi strains.


----------



## Sparkey224 (Sep 9, 2022)

Myc0maniac said:


> Can you report on the Wookie Orgasm? Nose, strength? I've grown other Wookie crosses and loved them (esp Space Monkey).
> 
> Was about to pop some Orgasm.


Its all around great. Grows like a big og, super dense big nugs. A little leafy but nothing major. About 9 weeks from clone.
Taste: sweet lavender, candy, little gassy
Nose: sweet candy again, pine, grape
Potency: 9 out of 10. Really strong and long lasting, smooth smoke. 
First time running a Lavender cross and definitely impressive. 


This is 8 weeks from clone, so another week. 
Hopes this helps. Cheers


----------



## EnigmaticG (Sep 9, 2022)

My guess is both hunted from the same seed stock, neither is the original breeder of the 88g13hp.


----------



## DancesWithWorms (Sep 9, 2022)

Not liking the direction of all these NFT packs to be honest.

He should find somebody to reboot the community testing program if he doesn't have time to run it himself.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Sep 9, 2022)

EnigmaticG said:


> My guess is both hunted from the same seed stock, neither is the original breeder of the 88g13hp.


This is correct. 

They both were gifted seeds from the same stock, but I don't think those seeds were F1s. Seems like there was someone else who received stock at the same time, like maybe Nspecta from CSI Humboldt, but not sure on that. I believe Bodhi took out the 88g13hp at least another generation from the seed stock he received, but I could be mistaken. I know the story is on other forums, including Overgrow & I think Breedbay and ICMag too. Neither was supposed to release them for sale as an f-gen/open pollination of the stock they received, but making crosses from special plants found was allowed. Obviously only one of them took that to heart since Hazeman's been selling them for years.


----------



## bigbongloads (Sep 9, 2022)

Anyone know anything about the sour diesel Chaco cut? I can’t find much on it. Eyeing that one and the grape pie cross for the upcoming drop. I’ve ran 6-7 different 88g13hp crosses to know what he brings so not worried about the not fully tested.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 9, 2022)

The thing I don't like about having SO MANY crosses coming out is that I don't have the time,space, and energy to keep up.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 9, 2022)

DancesWithWorms said:


> Not liking the direction of all these NFT packs to be honest.
> 
> He should find somebody to reboot the community testing program if he doesn't have time to run it himself.


I think he's just on to new things, so he's emptying his fridge and putting a warning on whatever hasn't been tested yet. A lot of these NFT packs are years old. Speaking of being on to new things, word is this drop might be the last of the Wookie crosses...



bigbongloads said:


> Anyone know anything about the sour diesel Chaco cut? I can’t find much on it. Eyeing that one and the grape pie cross for the upcoming drop. I’ve ran 6-7 different 88g13hp crosses to know what he brings so not worried about the not fully tested.


I asked this the other day at a different place- the Chaco cut is an early 2000s cut from a forum member from I think ICmag. He supposedly got it from the same source Rezdog got his from when he made his IBL. Supposed to be pretty true to original ECSD.


----------



## sdd420 (Sep 9, 2022)

If you find a good picture of Chacos cut , it is amazing. I have never smoked it only seen it online. Someone told me ECSD has a tolerance limit and gets old fast but I don’t know what to think. Crossed with 88g13 it should be awesome


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 9, 2022)

sdd420 said:


> If you find a good picture of Chacos cut , it is amazing. I have never smoked it only seen it online. Someone told me ECSD has a tolerance limit and gets old fast but I don’t know what to think. Crossed with 88g13 it should be awesome


I've yet to grow any ECSD, but I've personally never found my tolerance limit with it. It's one of my all time favorite things to smoke.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2022)

Got 3 Soulmates at 63 days 12/12 seed. Buds are thick and pyramid shaped. Swelling now with some leaf fade to yellow.
Extremely sticky and loud with fuel and pine mixed with Skunk Ass! They release intense smells when moved or even turned. Need serious ear protection. Hard to even smell other plants, really intense.


----------



## bpk419 (Sep 10, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> No nose on mine yet. The Kosher Tangie next to it is already fatter and super citrusy.
> I also have the 8’ gorilla but no extension and my lights are as high as they can get. And every day been having to super crop something to keep it out of the light.


You weren't kidding about the stretch! I have two and one looks just like yours ~ lanky and flowering slowly. The second one is slightly less lanky and budding a lot faster. Both have taken well to manifold training.

Took a few Zap clones and they rooted so hopefully it is special.

Good luck with the rest of your grow.


----------



## G_milner (Sep 10, 2022)

Lazy lightning pic update.


----------



## poonoodle (Sep 10, 2022)

bpk419 said:


> You weren't kidding about the stretch! I have two and one looks just like yours ~ lanky and flowering slowly. The second one is slightly less lanky and budding a lot faster. Both have taken well to manifold training.
> 
> Took a few Zap clones and they rooted so hopefully it is special.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of your grow.


 Do you have any pics? I just cut mine down because I don’t feel like dealing with it anymore. If I run them again, I hope I get the quicker pheno


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 10, 2022)

Here is the D9 Thai x DLA5 at the beginning of sept. Very early bud formation. This plant is the most developed. I guess they take after their mom. Im growing these in bags, and I have a place for them in a shed, and an extra lamp, so I bet Im going to be moving these inside at some future point. Interesting.


----------



## bpk419 (Sep 11, 2022)

Metal Haze ~ around day 14

(fast)


(slow)


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Sep 11, 2022)

bpk419 said:


> Metal Haze ~ around day 14
> 
> (fast)
> View attachment 5196038
> ...


What height did you flower them at? What are they now?


----------



## klyphman (Sep 11, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> View attachment 5195960View attachment 5195961
> Here is the D9 Thai x DLA5 at the beginning of sept. Very early bud formation. This plant is the most developed. I guess they take after their mom. Im growing these in bags, and I have a place for them in a shed, and an extra lamp, so I bet Im going to be moving these inside at some future point. Interesting.


Yours are further than mine at ~44 Lat.
Both phenos look similar, still smelling like lemons.
Will prob hit with pollen for f2s later this week.

Side note, looks like you’ve got some powdery mildew on a leaf in the 2nd pic.
It’s showing up in my garden here and there too.
The nature of the beast I suppose.


----------



## Mos Eisley (Sep 11, 2022)

does bohdi have a mint strain


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 11, 2022)

Space Monkey F2


----------



## bpk419 (Sep 11, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> What height did you flower them at? What are they now?


I didn't measure but they have more than doubled in height over the last three weeks since flipping.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 11, 2022)

Oldgoat1959 said:


> Space Monkey F2


Mine is delicious today and smooth if about 46-50% RH after almost a year. Really strong plants with good high. Love the tree.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 11, 2022)

Everyone who has tried the f1 has asked for it .."what was the name of that, again"
Space Monkey. "Yeah, Space Monkey, you got anymore"?
Hopefully, this plant is good


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 12, 2022)

klyphman said:


> Yours are further than mine at ~44 Lat.
> Both phenos look similar, still smelling like lemons.
> Will prob hit with pollen for f2s later this week.
> 
> ...


No PM here in OK, too damn hot and dry. Probably BT spray or my hard well water leaving some calcium carbonate behind. I battle leaf septoria, bud worms, deer, red clay, and drought. Mine are at the same stage, I just chose the BIGGEST BUDS for a pic.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 12, 2022)

Planted 6 Space Monkey F2s with tails yesterday.


----------



## stonerlibrarian (Sep 12, 2022)

I planted 7 phone home (TK x Wookie 15) flowering out 2 (3 males, 1 tiny runt female, and 1 didn't make the cut because of structure and less smell) Phone home #2 branchy massive indica leaves and just STINKS! dead skunk, hot garbage, and a hint of fruity bubblegum (i made sure I took 3 cuttings from this one to be sure one rooted might be a keeper). Phone home number #4 also branchy massive leaves good structure but smells less than #2. 

2 weeks into flower. Also in the back of the tent 1 mamiko punch & cookies, and 1 Reserva Privada Kosher Kush (back left of the tent it's stretching probably shouldn't have grown a stretchy kush with heavy indicas oh well. ) 

The fan leaves on Phone Home are huge. my hand for scale.


----------



## Myc0maniac (Sep 12, 2022)

Sparkey224 said:


> Its all around great. Grows like a big og, super dense big nugs. A little leafy but nothing major. About 9 weeks from clone.
> Taste: sweet lavender, candy, little gassy
> Nose: sweet candy again, pine, grape
> Potency: 9 out of 10. Really strong and long lasting, smooth smoke.
> ...


Wow dude, I really appreciate the detailed response! Helps a lot


----------



## Sparkey224 (Sep 13, 2022)

Myc0maniac said:


> Wow dude, I really appreciate the detailed response! Helps a lot


Anytime bro! One of my favorites for sure.
Lost the clones on Vacation which is a bummer.

Couple members on here posted Laughing Lemon and i have 2 flowering as of couple days ago on 11/13

Is there any "body high" or is it all euphoria on the smoke? Sure that lemon thai pretty dominant.
Any insight would be appreciated! Im sure its amazing from Bodhi


----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Sep 13, 2022)

Just saw GLG has these puppies at a nice price. Lookin' at Super Silver Hash Plant already. Not sure what to get as the second for the freebie.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 14, 2022)

Pinball Wizard is SSH x Wookie15


----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Sep 14, 2022)

Yup. Grabbing that pinball, 4 play, hashplant 1, freebies i'm trying to get 2 skunks


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 14, 2022)

BBHP. 4-6 weeks since pubes. Boy fed every watering and locked them up. I need to stay healthier. LOL. Coming back. Even the one the dog split at the stalk to catch a large grasshopper. 

Have a pre 98 bk skunking it up. And a C99 keeping my grow smelling like a head shop burning heavy musk incense. 

A sincere gift of positive enforcement from me to all. Getting down to the real growing tests soon.


----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Sep 14, 2022)

Went with:
Super Silver Hash
Pinball Wizard
For Play
Hashplant 1 (chem x hash)
Skunk #2 freebie
Skunk #4 freebie


Dear baby jebus let me find my fire.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Sep 15, 2022)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Another flavor to the collection. View attachment 5193663


Keep us posted broheem I'm kinda psyched to hear or see how you do and final smoke report. Great breeder so it should be a good fit just curious of traits that carry over and how dominant or which dominate traits are stronger.


----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Sep 15, 2022)

I got the last Chem D hash plant so everyone just calm down.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Sep 15, 2022)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Keep us posted broheem I'm kinda psyched to hear or see how you do and final smoke report. Great breeder so it should be a good fit just curious of traits that carry over and how dominant or which dominate traits are stronger.


Okay I'll keep u posted


----------



## MissinThe90’sStrains (Sep 15, 2022)

Just landed : Saints Crossing (Saint Steven x 88G13HP), More Cowbell (GSC forum cut X 88G13HP), Trainwreck x 88G13HP, and Razzbery Unicorn (Gozi Razz x Purple Unicorn).

Freebies: I asked them to “please pick for me, thank you” : Jalalagod (Jalalabad x OMG), Outdoor Skunk Revival #4, (both full packs) Blue V2 (Old World Genetics), and JuJu Bee (Vashon Seeds) (4 and 5 seeds respectively).

I’ve looked through lineages and am looking for as much info as I can find about the freebies, as they are all new to me. Are there are any under rated gems in here? Suggestions? Ultimate goal is to find a good anti-anxiety daytime strain with some energy but no paranoia, and a nice painkilling nighttime strain for sleep.


----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Sep 15, 2022)

That Skunk is going to be RKS and 88G13H the hash plant that was given out from the old timer breeder. I've got skunk 2 and 4 coming.

Jalalabad is a landrace isn't it?


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 15, 2022)

Dirt_McGirrt said:


> That Skunk is going to be RKS and 88G13H the hash plant that was given out from the old timer breeder. I've got skunk 2 and 4 coming.
> 
> Jalalabad is a landrace isn't it?


I believe Jalalabad is more heirloom than landrace worked by Affy farmers but still pure, not wild landrace.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 15, 2022)

MissinThe90’sStrains said:


> Just landed : Saints Crossing (Saint Steven x 88G13HP), More Cowbell (GSC forum cut X 88G13HP), Trainwreck x 88G13HP, and Razzbery Unicorn (Gozi Razz x Purple Unicorn).
> 
> Freebies: I asked them to “please pick for me, thank you” : Jalalagod (Jalalabad x OMG), Outdoor Skunk Revival #4, (both full packs) Blue V2 (Old World Genetics), and JuJu Bee (Vashon Seeds) (4 and 5 seeds respectively).
> 
> I’ve looked through lineages and am looking for as much info as I can find about the freebies, as they are all new to me. Are there are any under rated gems in here? Suggestions? Ultimate goal is to find a good anti-anxiety daytime strain with some energy but no paranoia, and a nice painkilling nighttime strain for sleep.


If you look back in the thread, I think @hillbill ran some Jalalagod and may have some insight.


----------



## MissinThe90’sStrains (Sep 16, 2022)

I’ve been pouring over old threads and exploring rabbit holes, but a lot of what I’m seeing is just the mention of a strain name in passing. I believe that user HillBill has a similar plight of living in a less than friendly area, and is not able to share pictures, which makes strain reviewing a little more difficult. I can both understand and sympathize with that, having a similar situation. I guess it’s back to that age old problem of “what to pop” next ? I’m leaning towards the saints crossing because the pedigree has some good oldies in there that I remember from “back in the day”. Currently working through some Vintners Moonshine F2s (personal preservation project) and would like an upgrade that has some more clout and a nice heavy, full body stone to it - hence all the 88G13HPs. The freebies were a random bonus, and I was leaning towards the blue V2 to compliment them as a daytime relaxing smoke, because I’ve heard great things about Thai strains for relaxation. Experience and personal exposure is unfortunately limited, as dispensaries have not been an option for us yet.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Sep 16, 2022)

MissinThe90’sStrains said:


> I’ve been pouring over old threads and exploring rabbit holes, but a lot of what I’m seeing is just the mention of a strain name in passing.


Make sure you also search by the cross (Jalalabad x OMG) when searching for grow/smoke reports. If there are grow reports of anything as a tester, it would only be the cross. Bodhi doesn't name strains until they are officially released. Also, if you find one of the parents grown out in other crosses, it can help extrapolate what to expect from it in a cross you're looking at...like in your reference to Thai genetics. 

Just remember to take smoke reports (and even grow reports) with a grain of salt. just because one person has a bunch of plants of a given strain herm doesn't mean it will happen for you--but I'd be extra vigilant all the same. And everyone reacts to cannabis a bit differently, so use smoke reports as a guide, but not a guaranteed result.


----------



## MissinThe90’sStrains (Sep 16, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> Make sure you also search by the cross (Jalalabad x OMG) when searching for grow/smoke reports. If there are grow reports of anything as a tester, it would only be the cross. Bodhi doesn't name strains until they are officially released. Also, if you find one of the parents grown out in other crosses, it can help extrapolate what to expect from it in a cross you're looking at...like in your reference to Thai genetics.
> 
> Just remember to take smoke reports (and even grow reports) with a grain of salt. just because one person has a bunch of plants of a given strain herm doesn't mean it will happen for you--but I'd be extra vigilant all the same. And everyone reacts to cannabis a bit differently, so use smoke reports as a guide, but not a guaranteed result.



Thank you, I wasn’t aware that they delayed naming strains. I’ll definitely keep that in mind and go back through again, looking for the crosses instead of the names. I have been taking notes on the parents and any available crosses with them, for that exact reason (tastes and responses are subjective) and I’m trying to compile several experiences/reports for each to get a better assessment. I’m a bit sensitive to sativas, and already manic as a squirrel, so trying to be careful and do my homework ahead of time. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Markinoku (Sep 21, 2022)

waking dream and mothers hashplant remix. Seeming like some solid choices for my first experience w bodhi’s genetics. Both are looking and smelling strong, betting the smoke will be too! Makes me excited to dive into the other packs I have.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Sep 22, 2022)

Markinoku said:


> waking dream and mothers hashplant remix. Seeming like some solid choices for my first experience w bodhi’s genetics. Both are looking and smelling strong, betting the smoke will be too! Makes me excited to dive into the other packs I have.
> View attachment 5201267View attachment 5201268View attachment 5201269


Nice room dude! Real sweet setup!


----------



## klyphman (Sep 23, 2022)

D9 Thai x DLA 5


----------



## crisnpropa (Sep 23, 2022)

Blue Sunshine fresh frozen ice water bubble hash.
Couple different grades.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 23, 2022)

klyphman said:


> D9 Thai x DLA 5
> View attachment 5202244View attachment 5202245View attachment 5202246


Nice! Im starting to swell up over here too. Took awhile to start, but seem to be developing pretty rapidly.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 24, 2022)

92 days 12/12 seed and one Dread Bread Indica leaning at least average size with weighty buds. Flowers and Sweet Sweat smells if that makes sense. Buds are square pyramids and firm. Pretty loud but I have a lot of “loud” going on. Trykes are different than most. Very few cloudy but they go from clear to clear/amber center going to translucent pearl/amber center and about a third each. Coming down soon.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Sep 24, 2022)

Zap little over a month into flower. smell is as described. We will see how they do in 2gal of organic. Also found a cool leaf mutation! 
*a couple paki landraces in the front mostly out of shot


----------



## YardG (Sep 24, 2022)

Kinda Bodhi adjacent, a close-up of a Black Lime Reserve x Nepali Watermelon Hashplant I started in July. Here's to hoping the Nepali genetics make it particularly cold tolerant...


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 26, 2022)

Thai D9 x DLA 5 changing pistils. Renewed hope for finishing before the first freeze.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 26, 2022)

2 phenos of Dread Bread at 94 days 12/12 seed
#1 Indica as above
#2 very much Sativa influence. Spear type buds and lots of useful buds up and down the stems. Buds more narrow and a bit loose. Fruity smells abound, mixed fruit. Trikes have long stems with smallish head’s right now. Again, little cloudy and that cleanish amber center. Both phenos look awesome in their own way.


----------



## luhjuhjuh (Sep 26, 2022)

Second run of Granola Funk on day 26. Testing jacks 321 at 4/2/1 grams/gal, with 1ml/gal tribus. Just bought some buildasoil coconut water powder and will be doing 1x weekly drenches. hoping to try coconut/aloe/Q next run. Foliage sprayed kelp, purecrop1 and regalia during veg and week 1 of flower. Ec gradually coming down from generative steer (maxed out at 9ec) and we’re down to 5ish ec now with 10% drybacks. VPD hovering around 1.1-1.3 with lights on but I’m getting down to .8VPD because the dehu fills up pretty quickly in our basement. Plants were definitely over vegged… flipped at 19” and they’re around 54” in a 6ft tent but I’ll definitely be getting some wizard staffs out of this run lol 
View attachment 1EF7923D-ADD4-46D6-9C33-9DC8A2CBE6EE.jpegView attachment 33A2F8ED-B631-447E-A7B6-4D3CC13D6DD8.jpeg


----------



## klyphman (Sep 27, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> View attachment 5203419View attachment 5203420
> Thai D9 x DLA 5 changing pistils. Renewed hope for finishing before the first freeze.


Mine are really floppy after significant stretch. The lean is real. 
Yours too? (Looking at your first pic).
Not a brown pistol in sight up here.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 27, 2022)

I bent that one down to show the top. The stretch was noticable. I should have topped these more. Im using hog panels as bracing. They are some floppers indeed. Indoors, these could probably use a few layers of netting. 
My scent observations are mainly herbal with a slight fruitiness. Can't really put my finger on anything specific. Weed. In veg I got some pork sausage breakfast link meat smells. Interesting pack for sure. 
Thanks to brother B for doing his thing, and his associates for associating. I hope everyones dreams come true this season.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Sep 27, 2022)

All Bodhi packs at Great Lakes Genetics are BOGO with 11 freebies in stock at atm. While we do have a new drop to look forward to shortly, this is the best price I've ever seen on Bodhi Seeds.


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Sep 28, 2022)

Cutkeeper said:


> Zap little over a month into flower. smell is as described. We will see how they do in 2gal of organic. Also found a cool leaf mutation! View attachment 5202559View attachment 5202560
> *a couple paki landraces in the front mostly out of shot


that looks much different than i imagined...


----------



## Cutkeeper (Sep 28, 2022)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> that looks much different than i imagined...


They could use some TLC. Been extremely busy but yeah they surprised me too. Not as much stretch as I thought. Also pretty good structure and frost, especially compared to the paki domesticated landraces.


----------



## Leetwain (Sep 28, 2022)

Sleepiest bodhi strains?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 28, 2022)

Leetwain said:


> Sleepiest bodhi strains?


Was fluffy oversized Snow temple to almost full golden.


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Sep 28, 2022)

Leetwain said:


> Sleepiest bodhi strains?


A current offering easy to pull that off with would be snuggle funk


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 28, 2022)

sweetisland2009 said:


> A current offering easy to pull that off with would be snuggle funk


Second for snuggle funk
Sour dough sweet kush earthy smell and inhale sweet exhale (tasted some blue slurpee after taste)


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 28, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Second snuggle funk


Kids.


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Sep 29, 2022)

Cutkeeper said:


> They could use some TLC. Been extremely busy but yeah they surprised me too. Not as much stretch as I thought. Also pretty good structure and frost, especially compared to the paki domesticated landraces.


I meant i thought they were gonna be like some jungle land race type of look. These have a nice bud shape. I popped a pack of the metal haze and a few came out crazy thin and stretchy.


----------



## poonoodle (Sep 30, 2022)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> I meant i thought they were gonna be like some jungle land race type of look. These have a nice bud shape. I popped a pack of the metal haze and a few came out crazy thin and stretchy.


I had a crazy thin and stretch pheno of metal haze too. Made it month and half into flower before I finally ended it. Way too much and was gonna take waayyyyy too long


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 30, 2022)

Been a minute... but getting back in the horse! Starting up 2 full packs looking for female keepers (granted in not too lazy to clone this run ugh lol) one pack of purple soul and one pack of lemon lotus!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 30, 2022)

Black Triangle: 13 in pack, lost 2 early on. 5 males, 6 females. The one I fell for was dark and lanky. A few like that in here. Finish these, and the next run gets my black raspberry x (black raspberry x black triangle) cross thrown in to continue my alternating pollination scheme...


----------



## Cutkeeper (Oct 1, 2022)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> I meant i thought they were gonna be like some jungle land race type of look. These have a nice bud shape. I popped a pack of the metal haze and a few came out crazy thin and stretchy.


I thought the same thing, was ready to push the 8ft tent to its limits but they have been a dream indoor considering the genetics. Calyx to leaf ratio is impressive


----------



## blueberryrose (Oct 2, 2022)

coolkid.02 said:


> I love Bodhi's stuff but it's hard to get a hold of his gear. If I happen to see something I like I find it best to pick it up cause it's a good chance it'll be gone soon. Often times when Bodhi releases strains it in very limited amounts (15-40) but I heard it may do a big drop some time in May.
> 
> I am currently growing Bodhi's Dank Sinatra and Cali Yo!..... And I am very excited to have just picked up a pack of (Mr.Dank) Afkansastan x X18(Tom Hill's) sounds like an awesome cross.


Agreed. Anyone know a Canadian seed bank that carries Bodhi?


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 2, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> Agreed. Anyone know a Canadian seed bank that carries Bodhi?


I would try jbc in the us.. They are quick to respond


----------



## kroc (Oct 2, 2022)

Pretty sure great lakes genetics will send to Canada but could be mistaken


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 2, 2022)

greatlakesgenetics.com does international shipping and will ship to CA. Their Bodhi selection and freebies are tough to beat.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 2, 2022)

GLG has Bodhi going for $45/pac and buy one get one from a list of freebies. INSANE pricing


----------



## blueberryrose (Oct 2, 2022)

I just would prefer to avoid paying crazy duty when I go pick it up at the post office like happened the first time I bought Bodhi gear.


----------



## -Squash- (Oct 3, 2022)

Hey all,

Im looking into finally picking up some stuff from bodhi and was wondering if anyone had suggestions. To be honest, im not too sure what im looking for other than hearing anything crossed with 88g13/hp goes crazy. I want to take advantage of the sale on GLG and would love some general input on what you guys think might be some "must buys"

All of the cultivars sound killer. Here's a short list of what caught my eye originally:
-Spirit Hashplant
-Terpenado
-Forest Queen
-Lemon Thai Indy x 88g13/hp
-Aluna

Thanks!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 3, 2022)

Umeboshi 
Garffunkle
Twin Flame v2
Space Monkey 
Coming soon to the hill.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 3, 2022)

Forest queen,Terpnado,Lemon Thai Indy x hp are all fruity named combos, so Id also consider peach hash plant and the NFT Wookie Bx.
I have never smoked red, but a buddy of mine who shares my tastes doesn't like the flavor. So id check out Angelica. Sounds beautiful. 
Spirit hashplant is probably a good buy for october. Go for it.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 3, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> I just would prefer to avoid paying crazy duty when I go pick it up at the post office like happened the first time I bought Bodhi gear.


GLG ships to Canada. With no customs charge. $30 shipping and that includes a Tee shirt (valued at $13). 

Thanks BD


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 3, 2022)

Buy the way New Bodhi Drop coming this week, along with the best GLG anniversary promo ever.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 3, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> Buy the way New Bodhi Drop coming this week, along with the best GLG anniversary promo ever.


Is there a list we can drool over and plan our orders ahead?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 3, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Is there a list we can drool over and plan our orders ahead?


Quick look

New tested

White light Hashplant (the white x 88g13/hp) heavy duty crystal encrusted hashplant… hash, earth, fuel..super potent… great for hybrids..9 weeks 

Three Terpy treasures from the last lines of the wookie vault…

Devils play (diablo og x wookie 15) full spectrum terp machine… lemon, lime, lavender, verbena, galangal, og fuel, floral funk..og hybrid effect.. 9 weeks

Shindig (banjo x wookie 15) lemon lime orange skunky sour citrus… heavy frost…high thc…. up fx… 8weeks…. 

Wookie paw (monkey paw x wookie 15) apple, papaya, lemon lime, lavender, musk melon.. big fragrant Oldschool new school fusion.. up fx..9 weeks


NFT:

Gelato 43 x 88g13/hp

Grape pie x 88g13/hp

Sour diesel Chaco cut x 88g13/hp

Black Triangle (tk x 88g13/hp)= 

Blueberry Hashplant (sc blue dream x 88g13/hp 

Red Eye Jedi (Skywalker og x 88g13/hp 

Spirit Hashplant (ghost og x 88g13/hp 

June 2022 NFT

Banana Og x 88g13/hp=

More info coming. Trying to Harvest


----------



## -Squash- (Oct 3, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Forest queen,Terpnado,Lemon Thai Indy x hp are all fruity named combos, so Id also consider peach hash plant and the NFT Wookie Bx.
> I have never smoked red, but a buddy of mine who shares my tastes doesn't like the flavor. So id check out Angelica. Sounds beautiful.
> Spirit hashplant is probably a good buy for october. Go for it.


I'll admit pretty much everything that sounds interesting to me is mixed with either strawberry milk or 88g13/hp lol. Do you, or anyone, have experience with strawberry milk? 

What would "smoking red" be? I haven't heard that one yet. Do you mean in regards to the Aluna mix? (columbian red x 88/hp)? I'm always interested in at least trying to preserve some old school genetics so thats what caught my eye the most 




Bad Dawg said:


> Quick look
> 
> New tested
> 
> ...



Wow a lot of these sound really good too. Would you happen to know if that Grape pie is from Cannarado?


----------



## -Squash- (Oct 3, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Umeboshi
> Garffunkle
> Twin Flame v2
> Space Monkey
> Coming soon to the hill.


I've heard a lot about garffunkle and twinflame. Was heavily considering those as well. Might take out that lemon thai for one



Bad Dawg said:


> Quick look
> 
> New tested
> 
> ...



Sorry to reply to your same message again, but would the drop of the new stuff and the sale be going on at the same time? I was thinking to order everything at once to save the hassle of shipping and simplify things


----------



## kroc (Oct 3, 2022)

JBC drop tomorrow, my minds telling me yes and my body my body is also telling me yes


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 3, 2022)

Black triangle, Blueberry hashplant, the white x hashplant..... Damn. Im tapped out after home repairs. Im going to have to figure out a way to get some cash together.

A mans gotta buy beans.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 3, 2022)

Old Soul #6

Aug 28


Today (Sept 3) about a week after flip.


----------



## dgarcad (Oct 3, 2022)

bigbongloads said:


> Anyone know anything about the sour diesel Chaco cut? I can’t find much on it. Eyeing that one and the grape pie cross for the upcoming drop. I’ve ran 6-7 different 88g13hp crosses to know what he brings so not worried about the not fully tested.


Is it a good male? Does it dominate in the cross kr does it let the mom shine?


----------



## bigbongloads (Oct 3, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Is it a good male? Does it dominate in the cross kr does it let the mom shine?


Yes it’s a good male. You can find mother and father expressions. The male leaners are usually potent indica body high smokes really hashy earthy spice that leaves the room smelling like incense.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 4, 2022)

-Squash- said:


> I'll admit pretty much everything that sounds interesting to me is mixed with either strawberry milk or 88g13/hp lol. Do you, or anyone, have experience with strawberry milk?
> 
> What would "smoking red" be? I haven't heard that one yet. Do you mean in regards to the Aluna mix? (columbian red x 88/hp)? I'm always interested in at least trying to preserve some old school genetics so thats what caught my eye the most
> 
> ...


No i do not know. This is the first time I have see him offer a cross with it.


-Squash- said:


> I've heard a lot about garffunkle and twinflame. Was heavily considering those as well. Might take out that lemon thai for one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry the Buy 1 get 1 free has ended yesterday. 

The new Bodhi promo is Buy 2 get 1 free. Every Bodhi pack you pay for you will get a free 5 pack of Sunshine 4 x Bye Ya.(Bad Dawg) $45 per pack!
And the Anniversary Promo Freebies will be added. I will get them listed ASAP.
New freebies coming. These are the possibilities. I will not know what I receive until they arrive.
*
And they are out for Delivery*

New freebies

Purple punch x wookie 15
Snow monkey (gg4 x snow lotus)
Outdoor skunk revival
Purple lush
everything x Big Sur holly bud 

Thanks BD


----------



## Jbaby77 (Oct 4, 2022)

Motor breath x 88 hp pack hunt, 6 phenos day 35, also doing a pack hunt on the wookie cali o bx, 6 females also got those at day 58 and look like they need a couple more weeks, I’ll post pics and reports on all after harvest


----------



## joecanna17 (Oct 4, 2022)

Hey @Bad Dawg thanks for the update- been checking the site already!
Is everything up and listed? I don’t seem to see the Blueberry Hashplant.

The Chaco cut of Sour Diesel is/was the agreed upon East Coast Sour Diesel for the last 10-15yrs at least. He’s still around, and still has the cut, I’m sure.
Not trying to open the Diesel can of worms, but that’s what Chaco’s cut is referring to.


----------



## sadboy92 (Oct 4, 2022)

is the chaco cut gone from GLG already
this is why I'm a sad, sad boy


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Oct 4, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> is the chaco cut gone from GLG already
> this is why I'm a sad, sad boy


speakeasy is still sitting on their drop, waiting for a cc processor. keep an eye out over there


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 5, 2022)

joecanna17 said:


> Hey @Bad Dawg thanks for the update- been checking the site already!
> Is everything up and listed? I don’t seem to see the Blueberry Hashplant.
> 
> The Chaco cut of Sour Diesel is/was the agreed upon East Coast Sour Diesel for the last 10-15yrs at least. He’s still around, and still has the cut, I’m sure.
> Not trying to open the Diesel can of worms, but that’s what Chaco’s cut is referring to.


I just checked and Blue berry HP are available now. I know we were in a hurry, so they may have missed turning it on.
It was a sold out, restock so it makes us manually turn it on. Sorry for any confusion. BD




sadboy92 said:


> is the chaco cut gone from GLG already
> this is why I'm a sad, sad boy


Sorry they went fast. Keep you eye open for a no pay. Thanks BD


----------



## hillbill (Oct 5, 2022)

3 loud Soul Mates down at 89 days 12/12 from seed, sweat and English Leather and 60s gas station. About 40% amber rest are pearl or pearl/cloudy or cloudy pearl. Amber came on very quickly once they started. About average size with fat firm buds.

3 Pinball Wizard same age are very close. More later on both and other Bodhi.


----------



## ZezoZose (Oct 5, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 3 loud Soul Mates down at 89 days 12/12 from seed, sweat and English Leather and 60s gas station. About 40% amber rest are pearl or pearl/cloudy or cloudy pearl. Amber came on very quickly once they started. About average size with fat firm buds.
> 
> 3 Pinball Wizard same age are very close. More later on both and other Bodhi.


Let's drill down on that "60s gas station" description. Is it a mix of leaded gas (ethyl) and kerosene-outta-the-pump or what?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 5, 2022)

You had to be there, actually pumped gas at a Standard station in high school.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 5, 2022)

ZezoZose said:


> Let's drill down on that "60s gas station" description. Is it a mix of leaded gas (ethyl) and kerosene-outta-the-pump or what?


My first thought was leaded gas with the exhaust smell, pipe tobacco, and Grandpa's aftershave.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 5, 2022)

All fuel with heavy volatile fumes.
Ask any of The Ancient Ones!


----------



## joecanna17 (Oct 5, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> I just checked and Blue berry HP are available now. I know we were in a hurry, so they may have missed turning it on.
> It was a sold out, restock so it makes us manually turn it on. Sorry for any confusion. BD
> 
> 
> ...


Right on, yeah, they were up last night a bit after I asked. Thanks man!


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Oct 5, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> speakeasy is still sitting on their drop, waiting for a cc processor. keep an eye out over there





sadboy92 said:


> is the chaco cut gone from GLG already
> this is why I'm a sad, sad boy


I just picked up a pack at BDSC inc. and they still has 7 in stock little more pricey though (20% off with coupon code *BDSCCREW20*)
https://www.breedersdirectseedco.com/Sour-diesel-88g13hp?search=chaco


----------



## joeko420 (Oct 5, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> I just checked and Blue berry HP are available now. I know we were in a hurry, so they may have missed turning it on.
> It was a sold out, restock so it makes us manually turn it on. Sorry for any confusion. BD
> 
> 
> ...


many changes planned for the Bodhi freebie list? Slim pickings right now. Just curious. Thanks dude!


----------



## joeko420 (Oct 5, 2022)

Buzzy1969 said:


> I just picked up a pack at BDSC inc. and they still has 7 in stock little more pricey though (20% off with coupon code *BDSCCREW20*)
> https://www.breedersdirectseedco.com/Sour-diesel-88g13hp?search=chaco


amazing! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 5, 2022)

My one female soul mate out of the 3 I popped doesn't really smell at all.. very "quiet"...

Meanwhile, some of Bad Dawg's freebies (can't remember if a GSC cross, or atonic long bottom leaf) is sitting next to it reeking to high heaven!


----------



## Judio_gardens (Oct 5, 2022)

This is the finished granola funk. Came out really nice this round under LED. Flowered for about 70 days, has a really nice grape lavender terpenes.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 6, 2022)

Get that Soul Mate to about 4 weeks of flower and it will be obnoxiously loud.
Drying 3 12/12 from seed right now.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 6, 2022)

joeko420 said:


> many changes planned for the Bodhi freebie list? Slim pickings right now. Just curious. Thanks dude!


I'm sorry but I have been running a Buy 1 get 1 free promo with packs priced at $45 each. For this promo I added 200 paid for packs to freebies the freebie list. I did this because I know money is tight for us all.
And On my new order I received a lot of 2 strains and and less that a hundred total other options.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 6, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> My one female soul mate out of the 3 I popped doesn't really smell at all.. very "quiet"...
> 
> Meanwhile, some of Bad Dawg's freebies (can't remember if a GSC cross, or atonic long bottom leaf) is sitting next to it reeking to high heaven!


Great Keep us posted.


----------



## YardG (Oct 6, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> is the chaco cut gone from GLG already
> this is why I'm a sad, sad boy


This probably won't last long, but I saw there were packs back up again just now... I grabbed one.


----------



## sadboy92 (Oct 6, 2022)

YardG said:


> This probably won't last long, but I saw there were packs back up again just now... I grabbed one.


I'm so sad because my antidepressants of choice get snatched up so quickly
it's a catch 22
holding out for other seedbanks but I'm not a vigilant sentry...

...I'm just a sad widdle boy

I'll probably just buy something else to ease the pain anyway


----------



## YardG (Oct 6, 2022)

It would require the utmost vigilance, but you might get lucky checking the New Arrivals page at GLG a few times a day... people inevitably cancel orders or whatnot and things get relisted. I knew from past experience that a person can get lucky doing that and it worked.


----------



## Hayagriva (Oct 7, 2022)

YardG said:


> It would require the utmost vigilance, but you might get lucky checking the New Arrivals page at GLG a few times a day... people inevitably cancel orders or whatnot and things get relisted. I knew from past experience that a person can get lucky doing that and it worked.


There exists plugins and website services to refresh a webpage for you and check for any changes, this can be set by the minute or day, etc... Once a change is detected you can be alerted through email or text. Painless and easy process to do if anyone were to want those seeds.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 7, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Get that Soul Mate to about 4 weeks of flower and it will be obnoxiously loud.
> Drying 3 12/12 from seed right now.


Ok, I gave in and smooshed a few calyxes.. woo wee!


----------



## Jbaby77 (Oct 7, 2022)

6 wookie cali o bx, all look like 10 weekers, 2 Tropicana cherrys #8(incredible strain) I’ll post reports on all when done


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 7, 2022)

Jbaby77 said:


> 6 wookie cali o bx, all look like 10 weekers, 2 Tropicana cherrys #8(incredible strain) I’ll post reports on all when done


What does that smell like?


----------



## the-dolomite (Oct 7, 2022)

I was away for 10 weeks this summer, the house sitter watered but no weeding or trellising got done. Things still turned out pretty well.



Purple Triangle. This one got really tall and has nice structure. The colas are really starting to swell here at the end. It has a great nose of over ripe black fruit and has shown no signs of mold so far. I'll start a staggered harvest in a few days.






Space Monkey, this could have used some support but it's still looking pretty healthy. It has a bright lemon-lime nose and is starting to get very sticky. It may need two more weeks? The weather forecast looks perfect for now, sunny and dry with lows around 50. 






This poor Snuggle Funk got lost in the weeds and did without water for a while. It bounced back but now it's showing some serious botrytis pressure. I'll harvest a few branches early so I get something out of it. These dense, heavy indicas are not always a good match for my climate here in Oregon but I keep trying because I love them.




For next outdoor season I'm thinking of bringing back Roadkill Unicorn v2, that was a great one, also I may try out DLA12, Vintage Lebanese Hashplant.


----------



## Jbaby77 (Oct 8, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> What does that smell like?


Sharp citrusy tang on all, orange. Lime, and that wookie flower smell not so quite in the back ground and grow my share of wookie x’s and can tell you the flavor will match the intensity of the smell. Very large yields, nice tric coverage but not crazy like the trip cherry, medium density with a few being pretty dense, wookie crosses for the most part are medium dense plants, absolutely perfect for any extracts tho. man I got to say tho looked like 11 weeks on all of the wookie cali o’s, honestly the yield MORE the compensates for the LONG flowering, wookie x’s yield like a mofo, Mauve purple calyx’s on about half, sharper serrated leaves on the cali o leaners tho all where close to 50/50 leaners from both parents… great consistent breeding pair. Nice on those rare hunts where it’s hard to pick just one keeper lol.. and I’m crazy picky what I keep. Oh and I’ve never had any phenos from wookie crosses that weren’t atleast a 7-8 for potency most 8-9


----------



## klyphman (Oct 8, 2022)

Jbaby77 said:


> Oh and I’ve never had any phenos from wookie crosses that weren’t atleast a 7-8 for potency most 8-9


The Sakura I grew outside last year has excellent potency. I still have some, and it is still real nice 11 months later. Only Wookie cross I’ve grown so far. My pheno was susceptible to pm, but maybe it was the season, as my current plants are holding up really well to pm pressure. (Including the D9 Thai x DLA 5 I’ve got going).

Happy harvest month to the fellow outdoor growers.


----------



## G_milner (Oct 8, 2022)

Lazy lightning update #3
Tallest is 7ft, the plants are loaded and smell very fruity.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 8, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> I just checked and Blue berry HP are available now. I know we were in a hurry, so they may have missed turning it on.
> It was a sold out, restock so it makes us manually turn it on. Sorry for any confusion. BD
> 
> 
> ...


An update on BBHP outdoors here.

Dog split branches at stalk on one after move to out side greenhoouse due to mites. Other was over fed and locked out for a few. Impressed with 3 gallon organics on bottle feeding after root binding.

Coming down within a week here.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Oct 8, 2022)

klyphman said:


> The Sakura I grew outside last year has excellent potency. I still have some, and it is still real nice 11 months later. Only Wookie cross I’ve grown so far. My pheno was susceptible to pm, but maybe it was the season, as my current plants are holding up really well to pm pressure. (Including the D9 Thai x DLA 5 I’ve got going).
> 
> Happy harvest month to the fellow outdoor growers.


I just finished the last of my Sakura from last summer also!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 9, 2022)

I am going to throw these in here since it is all Bodhi stock thrown together. I got some volunteers from last years garden. My DLA6 x mystery dad (BL Sunshine,Soul Axis, BK Triangle) experiment, and from Mango Lotus x Snow Lotus. I pollinated the DLA6 x ? very carefully... And then while pollinating the ML x SL, a gigantic cloud of pollen unintentionally drifted through the entire garden. So here are the love children of that wild day in the garden. 
The first pic are the DLA6 x ? The 2nd is a very tall and very sativa looking lady that is from the same vicinity as the first pics plants. Very different and exciting. That's her leaning behind them with another taller one to the left. And the last pic is a close up.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 9, 2022)

Just chopped 3 12/12 seed Pinball Wizard at 93 days since planting. Size is about or slightly better than most. Buds put a lot of weight on late. Buds are quite firm but not like some. Trykes are nice, plump and thick stems 20% amber, 75% cloudy. One had a few more clear but not many. Trichs out nice on sugar leaves. Most of those are brown. Pistils recede to a rusty orange.
All gasoline from all at chop. Turned on room carbon scrubber. Extremely noisy after chop. Trainable for other methods.


----------



## blueberryrose (Oct 9, 2022)

Does anyone have a favorite Bodhi cross that is 100% indica, finishes quick and has deadly knock-out effects (and tastes and smells great, that's important too) that's fairly easy to find?

cheers


----------



## hillbill (Oct 10, 2022)

3 Soulmates chopped last Wednesday, no in grocery bags in ventilated closet. They are ridiculously noisy with volatile smells of strong Cedar or Rosemary covered with gasoline. Test vape right now, will report later. Seems as great as I remember.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 10, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 3 Soulmates chopped last Wednesday, no in grocery bags in ventilated closet. They are ridiculously noisy with volatile smells of strong Cedar or Rosemary covered with gasoline. Test vape right now, will report later. Seems as great as I remember.


Paper grocery bags? I have some outdoor that is in a paper grocery bag and I need a plan. We're in the process of moving and I'm having to try an finagle a substitute for my usual tried and true method.


----------



## YardG (Oct 10, 2022)

You need a different solution because you don't have paper grocery bags, or just need something more practical for moving your harvest?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 10, 2022)

YardG said:


> You need a different solution because you don't have paper grocery bags, or just need something more practical for moving your harvest?


I have buds in paper grocery bags since yesterday and don't know how to proceed.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 10, 2022)

Make sure things are spread out for air circulation. I hang them naked in a ventated closet with fan exhaust for 3 or 4 days before they go in bags.


----------



## luhjuhjuh (Oct 10, 2022)

Granola Funk of day 40. Ran out of jacks part A so I fudged some guesstimate of fish and hpk together to make up for it. We’ll see if was a dumb move .


----------



## LunarMOG (Oct 11, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I have buds in paper grocery bags since yesterday and don't know how to proceed.


not sure if this is what you mean but those giant leaf mulch bags are good for storage of things that arent completely dry, but obviously they need to be at least close to dry if they're getting piled in, so depends how much you're talking


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 11, 2022)

LunarMOG said:


> not sure if this is what you mean but those giant leaf mulch bags are good for storage of things that arent completely dry, but obviously they need to be at least close to dry if they're getting piled in, so depends how much you're talking


I'm letting them hang in the garage (windowless) and per previous post for a few days and then will go into regular grocery bags. It's not a lot, probably only 1.5 zips when dry. It's just what I brought home from the outdoor grow.

I am curious to know if that can go into one bag and for how long approximately. Obviously I'll play it by ear but I'd like a hint of a guideline lol.


----------



## Pupelle (Oct 11, 2022)

Snow Leopard V2 at harvest. Wasn't my healthiest grow as I was testing some autopots, I normally hand water. I have a clone of her going now, back to my normal hand watering methods, should be a super good run. Anyways, despite early yellowing, she did amazing,a big yield and a deep woody heavy forest smell with cherry and some snow lotus tones too. Drying now, excited to smoke her.
Grown in sohum soil, water only, under the fohse a3i led.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 12, 2022)

Can’t wait for the bodhi Berner collab. Wonder what they gonna mix and make?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 12, 2022)

Cookie Wookie? Indian Cookie?


----------



## NotTheRobot (Oct 12, 2022)

Pupelle said:


> View attachment 5211312View attachment 5211313
> Snow Leopard V2 at harvest. Wasn't my healthiest grow as I was testing some autopots, I normally hand water. I have a clone of her going now, back to my normal hand watering methods, should be a super good run. Anyways, despite early yellowing, she did amazing,a big yield and a deep woody heavy forest smell with cherry and some snow lotus tones too. Drying now, excited to smoke her.
> Grown in sohum soil, water only, under the fohse a3i led.



I use autopots and lift and twist the pots so they're out of water half the day. Coco for medium. I never tried air domes but half a day out of water gives the plants drier roots for a while and they like it.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## dgarcad (Oct 12, 2022)

Personally, this sucks. Fuck Berner and all his Boofkies fam. Snake oil dispo mfs.


----------



## sadboy92 (Oct 12, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Personally, this sucks. Fuck Berner and all his Boofkies fam. Snake oil dispo mfs.


Even SLL will be retired someday. Regardless, the community will run SLL and reviews will be shared. Still plenty of other great stuff to anticipate in the meantime anyway.


----------



## boundybounderson (Oct 12, 2022)

At least the seed pack comes with a fire coaster to set your drinks on.


----------



## Satch12 (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Mayan Star Portal (Oct 12, 2022)

Fuck Berner Fuck Cookies Fuck big corp weed. Cookies is all hype no real love in the product. Berner the burner and the Cookies Fam have burned so many people. Ive heard so many horror stories what they have done to people in the cannabis community. What a shame and very disappointing to see happen


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Oct 12, 2022)

Bodhi was the last person I thought would sell out. Pretty disappointing not gonna lie. I had so much respect for bodhi for his morals and principles an really don't know what he's thinking here. I get he will make some quick money but hes going to alienate a lot of his supporters with this move.
I refuse to support cookies in any way frankly they have largely ruined the current cannabis scene.
Buncha greasy ass profiteers who can't breed and have zero morals and are all around just cringey af.
Maybe he will get one of these sweet jackets for joining the crew.....


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Oct 12, 2022)

sugarkanesislandgrown said:


> Bodhi was the last person I thought would sell out. Pretty disappointing not gonna lie. I had so much respect for bodhi for his morals and principles an really don't know what he's thinking here. I get he will make some quick money but hes going to alienate a lot of his supporters with this move.
> I refuse to support cookies in any way frankly they have largely ruined the current cannabis scene.
> Buncha greasy ass profiteers who can't breed and have zero morals and are all around just cringey af.
> Maybe he will get one of these sweet jackets for joining the crew.....
> View attachment 5211413View attachment 5211414


Lol just realized the jacket says "estimated 1983" lol. That pre 83 cookies cut dropping soon.....


----------



## conor c (Oct 12, 2022)

sugarkanesislandgrown said:


> Bodhi was the last person I thought would sell out. Pretty disappointing not gonna lie. I had so much respect for bodhi for his morals and principles an really don't know what he's thinking here. I get he will make some quick money but hes going to alienate a lot of his supporters with this move.
> I refuse to support cookies in any way frankly they have largely ruined the current cannabis scene.
> Buncha greasy ass profiteers who can't breed and have zero morals and are all around just cringey af.
> Maybe he will get one of these sweet jackets for joining the crew.....
> View attachment 5211413View attachment 5211414


I thought bodhi was loosing it selling untested seeds thats bad enough labeled so or not imo it dont matter you shouldnt sell em give em away sure and now he is doing a cookie collab lol well thats the standards out the window in my book


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Oct 12, 2022)

conor c said:


> I thought bodhi was loosing it selling untested seeds thats bad enough labeled so or not imo it dont matter you shouldnt sell em give em away sure and now he is doing a cookie collab lol


Not just a cookies collab apparently fully joining the cookies crew


----------



## sadboy92 (Oct 12, 2022)

sugarkanesislandgrown said:


> Not just a cookies collab apparently fully joining the cookies crew


The $ will be good for him and his family and hopefully enable him to continue the type of work that appeals to this community


----------



## conor c (Oct 12, 2022)

sugarkanesislandgrown said:


> Not just a cookies collab apparently fully joining the cookies crew


I only know a lil about them but i aint heard much good said about the cookies crew plus imo cookies sucks too weak for me


----------



## berrygarcia (Oct 12, 2022)

@plantmoreseeds IG: "Life has been challenging for us all during these last few years of manufactured fear and isolation of covid..." The manufactured fear bit is dumb and morally depraved.


----------



## conor c (Oct 12, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> The $ will be good for him and his family and hopefully enable him to continue the type of work that appeals to this community


At the expense of many who supported him bought his gear and who recommended him to many others theres many ways to make money that dont require you to sell out


----------



## Pupelle (Oct 12, 2022)

You should all smoke a dose of positivity when you wake up. See the good in situations, and stop judging people when you know 1% of the story at best. 

The collab is gonna bring out new and unique genetics through a huge platform, a ton of people will be smoking unique bodhi strains instead of the same boring gsc genetics over and over again, and bodhi is smart enough that his judgement here is solid.

Don't judge! 

Even people's opinions on Berner are biased heavily negative and they don't see the full picture. I'm not a berner or cookies brand fan, but I know a lot of things are not as shitty as people on the internet want them to be. This collab is a win/win for both, and for the community. It's putting something "better" out through an existing brand with massive reach, that's generally a net positive, too.

GSC hybrids are practically all the same and the effects especially, not my cup of tea. For Bodhi to be able to breathe new life into this situation with different genetics means everyone smoking the GSC dominant crap will get a dose of different types of cannabis and maybe fall in love with weed with new and unique effects to them!


----------



## sadboy92 (Oct 12, 2022)

conor c said:


> At the expense of many who supported him bought his gear and who recommended him to many others theres many ways to make money that dont require you to sell out


yeah lots of backlash for sure


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Oct 12, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> The $ will be good for him and his family and hopefully enable him to continue the type of work that appeals to this community


I'm sure he got paid for this move. I think it could prove to be a mistake in the long run though. He was one of the most respected breeders and he is being eviscerated on insta right now a lot of people totally denouncing him. Cookies will fade away and will be looked back upon as a stain in Cannabis history. Bodhi had staying power and community adoration and support so to jeopardize that for a quick payout may be good in the short term but could destroy everything he's worked for and stands for in the long run.
Just my two cents.


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Oct 12, 2022)

Pupelle said:


> You should all smoke a dose of positivity when you wake up. See the good in situations, and stop judging people when you know 1% of the story at best.
> 
> The collab is gonna bring out new and unique genetics through a huge platform, a ton of people will be smoking unique bodhi strains instead of the same boring gsc genetics over and over again, and bodhi is smart enough that his judgement here is solid.
> 
> ...


Not really a win win when we lose a someone as valuable to breeding as bodhi who is preserving alot of old special, untainted genetics. 
Now he can make cookie crosses with them all and we can pay 500 for a pack with Berners new rap album. Your right totally Seems like a huge win for the communinty......


----------



## sadboy92 (Oct 12, 2022)

sugarkanesislandgrown said:


> I'm sure he got paid for this move. I think it could prove to be a mistake in the long run though. He was one of the most respected breeders and he is being eviscerated on insta right now a lot of people totally denouncing him. Cookies will fade away and will be looked back upon as a stain in Cannabis history. Bodhi had staying power and community adoration and support so to jeopardize that for a quick payout may be good in the short term but could destroy everything he's worked for and stands for in the long run.
> Just my two cents.


time will tell but yeah you could be right
the more I keep hearing negative comments the weirder it does feel
I'm interested to see what will happen with both brands
maybe cookies will change for the better, maybe good stuff will keep coming from bodhi
if neither of these things happen, I'm cool with moving on, Star Wars taught me how to do that after the Disney acquisition
I walked out of TLJ and never even saw Rise of Skywalker. It's cool, there are other movies, and this new crap doesn't erase the goodness that came from the original trilogy. Just my hot take.

Edit: just heard berner’s sound for the first time yeah no thanks


----------



## Pupelle (Oct 12, 2022)

sugarkanesislandgrown said:


> Not really a win win when we lose a someone as valuable to breeding as bodhi who is preserving alot of old special, untainted genetics.
> Now he can make cookie crosses with them all and we can pay 500 for a pack with Berners new rap album. Your right totally Seems like a huge win for the communinty......


We don't "lose bodhi" just because he's making strains for someone.

If you've heard bodhi and know what he's about, you should be confident in him, his work, where he goes and what he does and has done.

What the backlash really boils down to, is people looking at the negatives, instead of the positives. People like to project their own insecurities, jealousies, misunderstandings, judgements, all kinds of things onto their perceptions of, well, everything... 

People need to chill out, stop caring so much about things all the time, and everyone do their part to make the world a Better Place!!!


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 12, 2022)

Vibes don’t pay bills or put food on the table, money does. It’s not really that big of stretch, what more can they each do individually? It’s just weed, we all are just stoners on one level or another, just more division in the ranks, although I get why some might be unhappy, let it ride


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Oct 12, 2022)

Pupelle said:


> We don't "lose bodhi" just because he's making strains for someone.
> 
> If you've heard bodhi and know what he's about, you should be confident in him, his work, where he goes and what he does and has done.
> 
> ...


I agree with you to an extant 
I've heard bodhi speak lots. Listened to many hours of podcasts with him. Lovely fella. I honestly hope this put him and his family in a better position and life is easier for him.
Does that mean I have to support his decision? Nope, it doesn't.
And the only positives I see from this is bodhi getting paid. That's it.
Putting old special lines with cookies isn't going to get us anywhere. We have seen pretty much every cookies variation possible.
He isn't going to "improve" the cookie lines he is just gonna end up further homoginizing and tainting the cannabis gene pool.
This does nothing to advance anything.
So what are the positives?


----------



## conor c (Oct 12, 2022)

Pupelle said:


> We don't "lose bodhi" just because he's making strains for someone.
> 
> If you've heard bodhi and know what he's about, you should be confident in him, his work, where he goes and what he does and has done.
> 
> ...


being honest is not looking for negatives as you put it feel free to think what you like man




sugarkanesislandgrown said:


> I've heard bodhi speak lots. Listened to many hours of podcasts with him. Lovely fella. I honestly hope this put him and his family in a better position and life is easier for him.
> Does that mean I have to support his decision? Nope, it doesn't.
> And the only positives I see from this is bodhi getting paid. That's it.
> Putting old special lines with cookies isn't going to get us anywhere. We have seen pretty much every cookies variation possible.
> ...


Agreed i dont see any positives other than an increase in his personal wealth of course


----------



## sadboy92 (Oct 12, 2022)

conor c said:


> Agreed i dont see any positives other than an increase in his personal wealth of course


wealth buys free time to pursue our personal passions. I hope this has positive downstream effects upon Bodhi Seeds


----------



## conor c (Oct 12, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Vibes don’t pay bills or put food on the table, money does. It’s not really that big of stretch, what more can they each do individually? It’s just weed, we all are just stoners on one level or another, just more division in the ranks, although I get why some might be unhappy, let it ride


good seeds sell themselves practically im sure plenty of folks will agree


----------



## Fallguy111 (Oct 12, 2022)

I'd pay twice as much for the pack without the album.


----------



## sadboy92 (Oct 12, 2022)

Fallguy111 said:


> I'd pay twice as much for the pack without the album.


*coaster


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Oct 12, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> wealth buys free time to pursue our personal passions. I hope this has positive downstream effects upon Bodhi Seeds


As much as I would hope this to be the case I have a feeling if cookies is now his main source of funds that that will be where his efforts are largely focused. Will mean less time for his own projects.
I really wish he wouldn't mix his older, rarer stuff with cookies.
I would much rather any of his offerings he without any type of cookies/gelatto/skittlez in them personally.


----------



## YardG (Oct 12, 2022)

Fallguy111 said:


> I'd pay twice as much for the pack without the album.


Lord knows you may have the opportunity...

If rumors are true it's beginning to sound like Bodhi may be doing more work for Cookies going forward. I somewhat doubt that means we've seen the end of his own lines, it sounds like there may be a mutually beneficial relationship in the works.

Regardless of what happens, Bodhi's always marched to his own drummer, and he knows better than anyone the challenges of running his breeding operation. I hope whatever happens it all works out to his benefit.


----------



## kroc (Oct 12, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 3 Soulmates chopped last Wednesday, no in grocery bags in ventilated closet. They are ridiculously noisy with volatile smells of strong Cedar or Rosemary covered with gasoline. Test vape right now, will report later. Seems as great as I remember.


Soulmate was one of my favorites, only ran f2s but had a gassy greasy cheeseburger pheno , kinda piney too, it's actually my profile pic lol. Had a knockout stone to it, I need to revisit those.

Since you run from seed do you f2 a lot of your stuff? Have you taken anything to like f4 or beyond?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 12, 2022)

Oh man. What a bunch of fucking crybabies. Boo hoo hoo. The cute, shy one in my favorite boy band cut his hair. Self reliance is a phrase you need to check out. You can make your own seeds. You can breed the ones you bought and find new stuff. Life is full of shit. Everyone already has a full plate of it. I send Bodhi LOVE! Good luck, brother. I think of what he has already done for my garden. Good enough for me, man. Thank you! I hope for the future, but there are no guarantees. 
You are no one. You have zero influence on this mans life or decisions. We are all in this alone. Don't judge this man for his decisions. He may not really even have a choice (free will in philosophy thread.) This could be what is supposed to happen. Chew on that.


----------



## dgarcad (Oct 12, 2022)

This pretty much sums it up. A lot of people don’t care or don’t think it’s a big deal, but Bodhi you’re dead to me. I won’t ever buy another pack. There’s still a couple breeders that have balls and won’t sell out to daddy bumner. Ranting at this point, but this shit really sucks. Bro could’ve increased the price of his packs but he made a choice and we aconsumers can make our own.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 12, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> View attachment 5211448
> This pretty much sums it up. A lot of people don’t care or don’t think it’s a big deal, but Bodhi you’re dead to me. I won’t ever buy another pack. There’s still a couple breeders that have balls and won’t sell out to daddy burner, I’ll spend my few thousand a year on them. Ranting at this point, but this shit really sucks. Bro could’ve increased the price of his packs but he made a choice and we as consumers can make our own.


Flouncy flouncy. How will he ever recover from this?


----------



## Pupelle (Oct 12, 2022)

Y'all are insane.

Bodhi seeds isn't going anywhere or changing.

He's just making some strains for someone else on the side, get the fuck over it. Where were all you complaing about bodhi's cookies crosses he's already made?? I think there's like 8 of em already. Cool plants for those who like them, not my cup of tea personally. It's someone's medicine, respect that. Yes, most gsc genetic hybrids are "the same" as each other and we don't need more of them, but bodhi seeds exists already and will continue to exist, with all his amazing work, 99% of which has no gsc genetics in them, and those few gsc hybrids for those who love them, I heard the more cowbell ogkb remix is pretty badass if you do.

The first bodhi x berner plant is a zkittlez lavender lemonade, looks and sounds amazing. Zkittlez is an unknown if it has actual relation to the GSC gene pool or not, personally I think it does not, after growing and smoking it, I expected to hate it and was pleasantly surprised that the terps were really awesome, and the effects are nice and centered, not too strong but not too weak, a happy vibe high to me


----------



## Pupelle (Oct 12, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Bro could’ve increased the price of his packs but he made a choice and we as consumers can make our own.


This is fried, he LOWERED his prices, and you are complaining that he could have raised them instead!
Humanity man...


----------



## dgarcad (Oct 12, 2022)

Pupelle said:


> This is fried, he LOWERED his prices, and you are complaining that he could have raised them instead!
> Humanity man...


No one is complaining. I personally don’t give a fuck because as I said I’ll just support someone else. He obviously partnered with Bumner for money. Just saying he could’ve made money some other way.


----------



## dgarcad (Oct 12, 2022)

Pupelle said:


> Y'all are insane.
> 
> Bodhi seeds isn't going anywhere or changing.
> 
> ...


No one is reading that long ass paragraph


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 12, 2022)

I may still nab a pack here and there, especially the future Medicine Mountain gear. However, my attraction to Bodhi was that he _wasn't_ slinging cookies crap. That said, I've got plenty of good packs from him and a few other breeders to make my own fire crosses. 
A guy has to make a living, and do what he thinks is best for his family...I just hope his choice does that rather than sink the ship he's floated on being unique and kind hearted.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 12, 2022)

Bodhi, Bodhi.
Still make seed. 
You buy seed.


----------



## VladTheImpaler (Oct 12, 2022)

Birds of a feather, flock together


----------



## Pupelle (Oct 12, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> No one is reading that long ass paragraph


Speechless  hah! 

Close your eyes, close your ears, take in nothing, for you are correct on this earth, you know everything already. 

Back on topic... just sprouted some Saint's Crossing! Should have some great stuff to discover, I'm surprised I don't see more people diving into this line, it has some of bodhi's older work in it. Paired with my fav male of his for its effects, the 88g13hp


----------



## SimpleBox (Oct 12, 2022)

Pupelle said:


> Y'all are insane.
> 
> Bodhi seeds isn't going anywhere or changing.


Your company ‘Mass Medical Seeds’ is permanently tarnished.
I doubt Bodhi would want you handling his public relations for his company like you are doing.


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 12, 2022)

I mean... cookies have already been in a few great crosses. So there is those crosses along with all the others. It isn't like that is all B man does or will do. Cool to see him do different things. Why not? Here is a bit of Jungle Spice from a few weeks or so ago.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 12, 2022)

HamNEggs said:


> I mean... cookies have already been in a few great crosses. So there is those crosses along with all the others. It isn't like that is all B man does or will do. Cool to see him do different things. Why not? Here is a bit of Jungle Spice from a few weeks or so ago.
> View attachment 5211514View attachment 5211516


Thanks for the Jungle Spice shots. What's the smell on those? I've got 4 ungrown JS beans from a half pack I got in the mail. Of the 2 I planted, 1 died and 1 was male.
Any other experience with this cross?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 12, 2022)

Not everything Bodhi is gonna go cookie. Nothing I do will have much to do with Cookies. There is now a large variety of killer strains from Bodhi. Buy a bunch and make personal crosses and f2 or 3 or more. You can have all the genetics your little heart desires.
Some of my best has been crosses, most have some or all Bodhi lineage. I believe there will be excellent work going forward under “Bodhi”. I probably have enough of these genes to play with for a long, long time.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 12, 2022)

I just want a pack of that wake and cake


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 12, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> View attachment 5211448
> This pretty much sums it up. *A lot of people don’t care or don’t think it’s a big deal, but Bodhi you’re dead to me*. I won’t ever buy another pack. There’s still a couple breeders that have balls and won’t sell out to daddy bumner. *Ranting at this point, but this shit really sucks*. Bro could’ve increased the price of his packs but he made a choice and we aconsumers can make our own.


5 min later...


dgarcad said:


> *No one is complaining. I personally don’t give a fuck* because as I said I’ll just support someone else. He obviously partnered with Bumner for money. Just saying he could’ve made money some other way.


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 12, 2022)

Oh no guyz! Bodhi is working with an obese rapper! Time to throw my bodhi seed stash out and demonize him for wanting more money for his family.


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 12, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Thanks for the Jungle Spice shots. What's the smell on those? I've got 4 ungrown JS beans from a half pack I got in the mail. Of the 2 I planted, 1 died and 1 was male.
> Any other experience with this cross?


This is my first go at these and I did F2 them with 2 girls and 3 boys. They started with heavy licorice and anise on the stem rubs but I am getting some sweet smells in there now. For certain they have that hash plant structure going on. Excited to see what comes out in the cure! 
As much as I would like to grow out all the new new that has been out there I need to start getting through some of the older packs before they go bad.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 12, 2022)

Could not imagine the hours upon hours spent and the depths of inner searching he did to get here ..

An elite world class get for Berner .. Hope it turns into generational money for bohdi and his family …

Who’s going to be the next to announce cause the evil empire is only expanding


----------



## hillbill (Oct 13, 2022)

Puritans and Purists


----------



## YardG (Oct 13, 2022)

If anyone is so disgusted by the Bodhi-CookieFam association that they can no longer even look at their Bodhi seed collection I will generously take on your burden.


----------



## keiserrott (Oct 13, 2022)

IMHO, The possibility exists that Bodhi can juggle a colab while simultaneously continuing to work his passion of preservation and unlocking hidden jems. Hell, with a decent paycheck he might even be able to hire a little help and expand. 
Looking back, had he had some help in years prior we might still have some valuable males lost to neglect.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 13, 2022)

YardG said:


> If anyone is so disgusted by the Bodhi-CookieFam association that they can no longer even look at their Bodhi seed collection I will generously take on your burden.


You're a good soul, offering to help the community like that. I'm keeping my packs though, as I'm not that hurt haha..just disappointed and uninterested in this colab.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 13, 2022)

Test vape this morning 
Pinball Wizard 
Aluminum Vapor Genie 
Bic Lighter
Fat bottom girl
Folgers in my cup

Seems Pinball Wizard has got me high


----------



## Zett66 (Oct 13, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Test vape this morning
> Pinball Wizard
> Aluminum Vapor Genie
> Bic Lighter
> ...


I might grow that one next, not sure. Might have to do the Chem91 x SSDD first. Anyone grew that one indoors yet? Saw some nice outdoor pics in here but not sure about indoors


----------



## keiserrott (Oct 13, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> I might grow that one next, not sure. Might have to do the Chem91 x SSDD first. Anyone grew that one indoors yet? Saw some nice outdoor pics in here but not sure about indoors


I have a Chem91 x SSDD at around 4 weeks indoor. Went sexy fast, not much nose on her atm.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Oct 13, 2022)

hockeybry2 said:


> I just want a pack of that wake and cake


Only way you’ll get that is on the secondary market at this point. It was a limited edition to help clear stock out of the Etsy store.


----------



## Pupelle (Oct 13, 2022)

What bodhi is doing is going to be amazing.

I spoke with him this morning and I think he wouldn’t mind if I shared a few points with you all:

-This partnership does not effect his existing seed companies. Bodhi Seeds and his side projects Niereka, Supernatural Selections, Medicine Mountain will not be effected, he is continuing to run his seed game how he always has, with no changes, etc.

-He plans on launching very unique F1 hybrids into their menu!

-He is not stuck in any contract or position, he can terminate it at any time.

-He has amazing visions in mind to help the plant in its corporate setting before it’s too late.


Again, his existing companies are unaffected. Bodhi will be Bodhi. So relax, have faith and confidence. This is the best man for the job. He knows a lot more than all of us


----------



## YardG (Oct 13, 2022)

I listened through the Jodrey interview someone referenced on another forum... according to Jodrey... Bodhi couldn't get his own license in SC because they're hard to get there, and Jodrey and Cookies have a joint facility in Humboldt, and they brought Bodhi in to be the director of genetics. If Bodhi has a similar deal as Jodrey it sounds like he'd still have plenty of autonomy to do his own thing. Also maybe a larger breeding area? 

I don't know Bodhi, never talked to him, etc, but from everything everyone has ever said he's a pretty amazing guy, with a really deep love for Cannabis on a number of different levels. He makes what pleases him. I respect that.

As for people not planning on buying any Cookies related gear... cool. Honestly I probably won't either. And yes, it sounds like Cookies as a company really sucks, and Berner's probably done some shitty stuff. Still, this is Bodhi we're talking about. I think he could use some support.


----------



## Zett66 (Oct 13, 2022)

Pupelle said:


> What bodhi is doing is going to be amazing.
> 
> I spoke with him this morning and I think he wouldn’t mind if I shared a few points with you all:
> 
> ...


Is this MMSs RIU account?


----------



## YardG (Oct 13, 2022)

A few Mango Biche x Kashmir and a close up of the near one.


----------



## CWF (Oct 13, 2022)

"fweeeee, chicka whomp .. fweeee chicka whomp" <- mad beat
I need bohdi seeds
And I cannot lie
Berner's rap is crap
Most people won't deny
Growin in a SIP
Mad fire like da crip
Yo pass the blunt
Puff puff pass
Flippin' them switches
An hittin' that ass
"womp - click - womp - click - sample - fweeeeeeee"


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 13, 2022)

Thai D9 x DLA5 with 1 showing plum color and a typical bud from the rest. Walking up on it, you already know. What that smell is? Idk. Fruit that is lightly sweet and floral, but a heavy, herbal, marijuana scent dominates.


----------



## klyphman (Oct 13, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> View attachment 5212027View attachment 5212028
> 
> Thai D9 x DLA5 with 1 showing plum color and a typical bud from the rest. Walking up on it, you already know. What that smell is? Idk. Fruit that is lightly sweet and floral, but a heavy, herbal, marijuana scent dominates.


Nice description of the smell. Hard to pin down, but different and unique. I liked your ‘hint of jimmy dean sausage notes‘ you described awhile ago. Been picking that up on mine too. The funky fruit dominates though.

One of mine is really going purple, matching some fall colors of the surrounding leaves. My other pheno is staying mostly green with a few purple hints. The color difference btwn the two is stark, but the smells are almost identical. Green pheno might be a bit leafier, but too early to tell. Halloween harvest??

Cheers!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 13, 2022)

klyphman said:


> Nice description of the smell. Hard to pin down, but different and unique. I liked your ‘hint of jimmy dean sausage notes‘ you described awhile ago. Been picking that up on mine too. The funky fruit dominates though.
> 
> One of mine is really going purple, matching some fall colors of the surrounding leaves. My other pheno is staying mostly green with a few purple hints. The color difference btwn the two is stark, but the smells are almost identical. Green pheno might be a bit leafier, but too early to tell. Halloween harvest??
> 
> Cheers!


The "meatiness" is still there. Maybe the heavy funk on the herbal notes. Very meaty through veg, and the fruity smells are mixed about half with it now. Leafy is what I have going on over here. Trimmers anxiety is triggered. Hmm...Halloween? Idk. Im no stranger to being incorrect, but I think Im looking at 2nd to 3rd week of Nov. I let her tell me, or the situation forces harvest. 
Cool run. I chucked some pollen, but it was very early in flower with the girls, so I barely see any seeds. The males showed way early and dumped pollen for weeks before the females showed pistils even.


----------



## SimpleBox (Oct 13, 2022)

I just preordered 3 copies of the album.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 13, 2022)

YardG said:


> I listened through the Jodrey interview someone referenced on another forum... according to Jodrey... Bodhi couldn't get his own license in SC because they're hard to get there, and Jodrey and Cookies have a joint facility in Humboldt, and they brought Bodhi in to be the director of genetics. If Bodhi has a similar deal as Jodrey it sounds like he'd still have plenty of autonomy to do his own thing. Also maybe a larger breeding area?
> 
> I don't know Bodhi, never talked to him, etc, but from everything everyone has ever said he's a pretty amazing guy, with a really deep love for Cannabis on a number of different levels. He makes what pleases him. I respect that.
> 
> As for people not planning on buying any Cookies related gear... cool. Honestly I probably won't either. And yes, it sounds like Cookies as a company really sucks, and Berner's probably done some shitty stuff. Still, this is Bodhi we're talking about. I think he could use some support.


This kinda reminds of when it was announced John Meyer was gonna be playing in Dead & Co. An unholy union that had some people losing their shit, me included lol.

But it turned out to be pretty fuckin good.

Sometimes shit just works out.


----------



## bythekasiz (Oct 14, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> Does anyone have a favorite Bodhi cross that is 100% indica, finishes quick and has deadly knock-out effects (and tastes and smells great, that's important too) that's fairly easy to find?
> 
> cheers


I have a good one and it’s comical for the current situation. I picked up Field Trip when it was first released to try out a cookie strain. It went amazing with the ssdd. Most phenos are cookie tasting and strong but some (usually shorter thick) phenos would be the perfect narcotic mix of both parents. Finished flower in 60-70 days.
It may be harder to find packs now. I haven’t come across anyone who didn’t comment about how good and strong it was that i have shared with over the past few years.


----------



## Chapl (Oct 14, 2022)

SimpleBox said:


> I just preordered 3 copies of the album.


 Pop (seeds) Music


----------



## klyphman (Oct 14, 2022)

Some pics of the D9 Thai x DLA 5.
@Dreaming1 , I think you are correct. This will be a November harvest.
Buds are thickening up, but still a ways to go.
I saved pollen from my male (it did dump way early) and have many many f2s going on both phenos. I got you if needed.

Plant 1, less purple



Plant 2, more purple.


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 14, 2022)

SimpleBox said:


> Your company ‘Mass Medical Seeds’ is permanently tarnished.
> I doubt Bodhi would want you handling his public relations for his company like you are doing.


MMS- clearly called out for using another's work to start his own line and tried denying it.....Main reason I tell everyone to stay the fuck away from your garbage... did the spinner market die off?!?!?!


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 14, 2022)

YardG said:


> A few Mango Biche x Kashmir and a close up of the near one.
> 
> View attachment 5211882View attachment 5211883


I loved the kashmir leaders when I tested those years ago.... some of the MB leaders wanted to go 12-13 weeks though...


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 14, 2022)

klyphman said:


> Some pics of the D9 Thai x DLA 5.
> @Dreaming1 , I think you are correct. This will be a November harvest.
> Buds are thickening up, but still a ways to go.
> I saved pollen from my male (it did dump way early) and have many many f2s going on both phenos. I got you if needed.
> ...


Beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 16, 2022)

GreenTools said:


> MMS- clearly called out for using another's work to start his own line and tried denying it.....Main reason I tell everyone to stay the fuck away from your garbage... did the spinner market die off?!?!?!


Name one breeder that “invented” cannabis! Oh ya, it’s a plant. How about get off your high horse, when you do something with your life maybe no one will badger you about it. Get some good karma or maybe even stay neutral, I wonder what’s your game anyway. Amazing how people are anxious to get some shit in their mouth.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 16, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> Name one breeder that “invented” cannabis! Oh ya, it’s a plant. How about get off your high horse, when you do something with your life maybe no one will badger you about it. Get some good karma or maybe even stay neutral, I wonder what’s your game anyway. Amazing how people are anxious to get some shit in their mouth.


Who owns weed? The plant is a gift to humanity, or a product we make? Communion or Commodity? 
On the other hand...people are trading for money. So is it sacred, or is it profane? It's all of it. 
Im high today. I feel great. Thanks to everyone back throughout time in a chain of causality. 
We all suck in our own way. Let's all take a breath. Im taking mine with some Black Raspberry(ish) stuff. It was a volunteer from last year. Probably a product of a Mango Lotus x Snow Lotus male. It was very compact and looked a lot like the mom. And it smells beautiful, is delicious, and the high is sublime. Uplifting, apparently energiZing with positivity, and I feel...I feel...


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2022)

Dread Bread very much Sativa expression for the morning vape. Lots of ideas today. Capable of a numbing face Rush when vaped in my Vapor Genie Aluminum. High is all energy but throw in some confusion and pretty harsh short term memory effects as well as time distortion. Taste escapes me at the moment but fruity for sure.


----------



## kroc (Oct 16, 2022)

Black raspberry is one of the most uplifting smokes I've ever had. This one pheno I have makes you feel like you've got a saline bag of positivity hooked right up to your brain lol. Chlorine/welches grape juice terps on that one. Its one of our favorites, next to ssdd.


----------



## howchill (Oct 16, 2022)

SimpleBox said:


> Your company ‘Mass Medical Seeds’ is permanently tarnished.
> I doubt Bodhi would want you handling his public relations for his company like you are doing.


Wrecked to the one billionth degree


----------



## kroc (Oct 16, 2022)

Here's a shot of that black ras, had a hard time finding it lol


----------



## bigbongloads (Oct 16, 2022)

Anyone grow out the sour cyclone x purple unicorn cbd rich freebies?I searched and didn’t find much. Got that as a surprise with my recent glg order it wasn’t even a selectable option at check out.


----------



## Freshbakd (Oct 16, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> Name one breeder that “invented” cannabis! Oh ya, it’s a plant. How about get off your high horse, when you do something with your life maybe no one will badger you about it. Get some good karma or maybe even stay neutral, I wonder what’s your game anyway. Amazing how people are anxious to get some shit in their mouth.


Got any deals on those finger boards dude? For real though the voice changer on pot cast was enough for me to decide to avoid. That's something other folks can do decide to spend there money with other more reputable breeders. You can talk down all you like doesn't make what you say more true.


----------



## GreenTools (Oct 16, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> Name one breeder that “invented” cannabis! Oh ya, it’s a plant. How about get off your high horse, when you do something with your life maybe no one will badger you about it. Get some good karma or maybe even stay neutral, I wonder what’s your game anyway. Amazing how people are anxious to get some shit in their mouth.


Looks like you are spewing some shit right now coloncowboy... I don't need to defend myself on an open forum..to someone my comment was not directed at...have a nice day!


----------



## thatsbunko (Oct 17, 2022)

bodhi can do his berner thing but i will look elsewhere in the future. theres a thing of staying in the background and let your seeds do the talking and its better to learn from the mistakes of others than from yourself. lets look at two larger than life seed personas in swerve and subcool. swerve got his company trolled into insolvency and subcool let his mouth cash checks that he couldnt deliver. i simply wont do business some faux gangster overweight,oversized jersey wearing wannabe gangster(berner) , a eninem side dancer wannabe (swerve) or some white trash, shady businessman who thought he was the main character in Sons of Anarchy (rip subcool). do your thing bodhi, im not gonna support your forray into California seed gangsters thing mofo


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 17, 2022)

thatsbunko said:


> bodhi can do his berner thing but i will look elsewhere in the future. theres a thing of staying in the background and let your seeds do the talking and its better to learn from the mistakes of others than from yourself. lets look at two larger than life seed personas in swerve and subcool. swerve got his company trolled into insolvency and subcool let his mouth cash checks that he couldnt deliver. i simply wont do business some faux gangster overweight,oversized jersey wearing wannabe gangster(berner) , a eninem side dancer wannabe (swerve) or some white trash, shady businessman who thought he was the main character in Sons of Anarchy (rip subcool). do your thing bodhi, im not gonna support your forray into California seed gangsters thing mofo


You signed up to the forum just to make that post?? Sounds like it's personal hahaha. You guys crack me up.


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 17, 2022)

thatsbunko said:


> or some white trash, shady businessman who thought he was the main character in Sons of Anarchy (rip subcool).


I followed Subcool for years, and yes, he was known for saying what he thought with little to no filter. Did he make some mistakes along the way? Yes.
Did he ever try to portray himself as some badass, a biker, or both? No.
I don’t know where got your information from but that Sons of Anarchy shit is way off.


----------



## -Squash- (Oct 17, 2022)

I swear i ordered these before knowing about the cookies collab 

All jokes aside, shoutout to GLG for the crazy amount of freebies!! Especially a CBD one!


----------



## thatsbunko (Oct 17, 2022)

rebar said:


> Sub was always straight with me.


 find one person who ever did business with subtool that says anything good about him...i'll wait and dont come at me with his errand boy farmer john 420


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (Oct 17, 2022)

thatsbunko said:


> bodhi can do his berner thing but i will look elsewhere in the future.


Keep in mind that the man and his family has gone through a lot recently. Mr/Mrs separated and with a kid in the middle. Add other difficulties on top of that. I don't fault him one bit for needing to seek an additional income source at least in the short tem.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 17, 2022)

This cookies thing has been a touchy subject. It will run it's course, and in the end my money bets Bodhi is still going to make great stuff outside of the collab. I've enough packs ahead of me that I can sit and wait for more Supernatural Selections, DLA's, and Medicine Mountain gear.
 

Edit: I'd love to see a restock of some Mango HP too.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 17, 2022)

kroc said:


> Here's a shot of that black ras, had a hard time finding it lol View attachment 5213393


Nice! I have a pair that I kept. 1 is all fruit, black raspberry aroma and flavor. I like it. The other is more scented marker smelling. The flavor isn't great either. But it tickles elsewhere in the brain, so until space dictates, she can hang out if she wants to. 
Freezing tonight and tomorrow in OK. The Thai D9 x DLA5 is coming in for that. Not ready and Im not looking to cold test them. The rest of the garden is in the ground and getting what it gets. Im surprised by the hardiness of this plant at times. Hopefully it will be one of these times now.


----------



## Markinoku (Oct 17, 2022)

63 days into flower. Not long now before mothers hashplant gets the chop. waking dream looks like it might take a bit longer. One MHP pheno definitely has that candy hearts vibe going to it! My favorite of the two waking dreams has a tire fuel sour funk thing going.


----------



## blobbo (Oct 17, 2022)

Most of you knuckleheads bitching about the berner collab are probably sitting on 5 yrs worth of packs  Definetly wont be buying any cookies crap though but now i have a reason to run through the seeds


----------



## kroc (Oct 18, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Nice! I have a pair that I kept. 1 is all fruit, black raspberry aroma and flavor. I like it. The other is more scented marker smelling. The flavor isn't great either. But it tickles elsewhere in the brain, so until space dictates, she can hang out if she wants to.
> Freezing tonight and tomorrow in OK. The Thai D9 x DLA5 is coming in for that. Not ready and Im not looking to cold test them. The rest of the garden is in the ground and getting what it gets. Im surprised by the hardiness of this plant at times. Hopefully it will be one of these times now.


 I had a killer sharpie pheno the first time I ran it, really cool looking buds on that one, almost like pinecones


----------



## cbk123 (Oct 18, 2022)

Markinoku said:


> 63 days into flower. Not long now before mothers hashplant gets the chop. waking dream looks like it might take a bit longer. One MHP pheno definitely has that candy hearts vibe going to it! My favorite of the two waking dreams has a tire fuel sour funk thing going.View attachment 5214089
> View attachment 5214090View attachment 5214092View attachment 5214091View attachment 5214093


Very nice! What light is that, what are they growing in?


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 18, 2022)

blobbo said:


> Most of you knuckleheads bitching about the berner collab are probably sitting on 5 yrs worth of packs  Definetly wont be buying any cookies crap though but now i have a reason to run through the seeds


Crack those Appalachia crosses if you have any left. They are 10 years old now. Make F2s or S1s if you find any keepers.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2022)

Just a reminder:
Wookie is half Appalachia.


----------



## kroc (Oct 19, 2022)

Also bodhi was supposed to use a bubbashine male and lost it, so he used an Appalachia male instead, for making all those crosses. Saw someone pull the quote on overgrow the other day.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 20, 2022)

2 Cherry Lotus 12/12 from seed at 40 days, leaves quite narrow on small compact frame which is very strong. Maybe just enough branching for training. Buds growing nicely, fairly long pistils. One a bit bigger than the other. Trimmed a few leaves just now and was hit with Fruity Life Saver smells with extra Lemon. One may find a boyfriend soon.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 20, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Just a reminder:
> Wookie is half Appalachia.


And a good reason to dig through the line work stuff, you just might find something else in them. 
I moved the Thai D9 x DLA5 inside for the freezing nights. Been in the dark for 2 days, should I start flushing now?! JK. 
Everything outside is fine. A couple of wilted leaves, but nothing's bad. Hardy plant. The basil died, so it was freezing or below for a few hrs. And that has been a kick in the pants reminder about winter for the rest of them. There has been a noticable ripening over the last few days. Looking at the Thai D9 x DLA5, another 2 weeks for harvest. So a Halloween harvest would probably be the start of the harvest window and the middle of Nov. as the end of it. Depending on the season and the individual plants.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 21, 2022)

I had 2 Dread Bread one big and lanky Sativa type and the other more compact and firmer buds. Wife and I been vaping that Sativa and we do like it Be warned that a sour beer and skunk, rubber stench will fill the place, even when vaped. You know you got ahold of something here. Big plants, nice.
Gladly Recommend


----------



## C2F Exotic (Oct 21, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I had 2 Dread Bread one big and lanky Sativa type and the other more compact and firmer buds. Wife and I been vaping that Sativa and we do like it Be warned that a sour beer and skunk, rubber stench will fill the place, even when vaped. You know you got ahold of something here. Big plants, nice.
> Gladly Recommend


How are the effects??


----------



## hillbill (Oct 21, 2022)

C2F Exotic said:


> How are the effects??


Very active with lots of thoughts and ideas. Sense o well being and ease. Nice.
Feels like it could get a little edgy with higher doses.


----------



## C2F Exotic (Oct 21, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Very active with lots of thoughts and ideas. Sense o well being and ease. Nice.
> Feels like it could get a little edgy with higher doses.


Sounds peaceful like a dream.


----------



## 2minTurkish (Oct 21, 2022)

Maybe someone here knows the answer to this: Anyone know the difference between Black Raspberry and Twin Flame v2? Is Goji Raspberry F2 the same as Goji Raz Cut and are Goji Razz and Goji Raz Cut the same thing?


----------



## sadboy92 (Oct 21, 2022)

2minTurkish said:


> Maybe someone here knows the answer to this: Anyone know the difference between Black Raspberry and Twin Flame v2? Is Goji Raspberry F2 the same as Goji Raz Cut and are Goji Razz and Goji Raz Cut the same thing?


V2 uses Purple Goji?...not sure if that's F2 gen off the top of my head though


----------



## 2minTurkish (Oct 21, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> V2 uses Purple Goji?...not sure if that's F2 gen off the top of my head though


Maybe. I saw that someone asked this question before here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/post-15569059

That would've answered my question but, I recently saw some Black Raspberry packs listed as Goji Raz Cut and not Goji Raspberry F2... which is even more confusing.


----------



## sadboy92 (Oct 22, 2022)

2minTurkish said:


> Maybe. I saw that someone asked this question before here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/post-15569059
> 
> That would've answered my question but, I recently saw some Black Raspberry packs listed as Goji Raz Cut and not Goji Raspberry F2... which is even more confusing.


I guess you could look into grow reports for insight. Or pick one (or both) and experience the genetic mystery unfold right before your eyes!


----------



## 2minTurkish (Oct 22, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> I guess you could look into grow reports for insight. Or pick one (or both) and experience the genetic mystery unfold right before your eyes!


Yup, that's what's about to happen lol


----------



## Northstar831 (Oct 22, 2022)

bodhi seeds said:


> hopefully sunday/monday and then early in the week for more goji og... postman willing....
> 
> on a new note: *bodhi seeds now at santa cruz mountain naturals....*
> 
> ...


I know I’m years late to this but damn I didn’t know i was living down the street from these drops and now I’m trying to find them on the internet lol, I’m from Watsonville


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 22, 2022)

Taking the Thai D9 x DLA5 in and out, I broke a branch. Today, it was dry enough to smoke. It's there. This smoke, yes. A nice up high that is all cerebral up front, then slowly sinks into the body over about 30-45 min. The fruit smell comes through the smoke, that taste is at the back. The first thing I tasted was peanut buttery, dark herbal, slightly earthy weed. HP dad with a splash of the Thai mom to cut it.
I got to thinking about the fruit smell and checked the fruits of thailand and came up with durian and jackfruit. I've had and like durian. I don't get any of that roasted garlic/hard cheeses/feet stuff. But, I have maybe had only 1 variety. Idk. Jackfruit is what juicy fruit gum is based on. I get some of that. Vaguely "tropical" and pineapple like, and a kind of creamy scent like a banana, but not banana scented.
Anyway, good herb. Thanks people.


----------



## ForRealz (Oct 23, 2022)

"It's not, 'How bi are you?' It's 'Buy, how are you?' "


----------



## bpk419 (Oct 23, 2022)

Metal Haze beginning week 7


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 23, 2022)

bpk419 said:


> Metal Haze beginning week 7
> 
> View attachment 5216880


Those look great I tried to get in on that drop, but man those sold out so friggin quick everywhere


----------



## keiserrott (Oct 24, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> Those look great I tried to get in on that drop, but man those sold out so friggin quick everywhere


I did a preservation run on MH. Feel free to pm me if you want to know more.


----------



## El Pollo Loco (Oct 25, 2022)

bpk419 said:


> Metal Haze beginning week 7
> 
> View attachment 5216880


L

those are looking great!


----------



## ChronicNuggets (Oct 25, 2022)

Besides Great Lakes/JBC/Speakeasy are there any other vendors of Bodhi gear?? Sorry if this has been answered already I tried to search


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 25, 2022)

ChronicNuggets said:


> Besides Great Lakes/JBC/Speakeasy are there any other vendors of Bodhi gear?? Sorry if this has been answered already I tried to search


theseedsource.com
headiegardens.com,
I'm sure there's some I'm leaving out.


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Oct 25, 2022)

Dagga always has a couple random packs too

but JBC and GLG are great banks.


----------



## Themik23 (Oct 25, 2022)

Does anyone know of any seed increases or reproductions of Goldstar ? I’d love to find someone that did an open pollination of it.


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 25, 2022)

GLG would get my business more if I could use a digital option to pay.


----------



## C2F Exotic (Oct 25, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> GLG would get my business more if I could use a digital option to pay.


I wish they'd start taking cash app or zelle at the very least lol hell even paypal


----------



## Runedizzle (Oct 25, 2022)

Germinating some older Bohdi “Air Guitar” hopefully some luck with these for indoors!


----------



## ApacheBone (Oct 25, 2022)

bpk419 said:


> Metal Haze beginning week 7
> 
> View attachment 5216880


That was a one time only drop correct?


----------



## Sparkey224 (Oct 26, 2022)

Lavender Jack- think its Wookie Pheno. 

Laughing Lemon pheno 1

Laughing Lemon #2 omg pheno maybe?


----------



## kroc (Oct 26, 2022)

Themik23 said:


> Does anyone know of any seed increases or reproductions of Goldstar ? I’d love to find someone that did an open pollination of it.


I would check over grow forum, they do a lot of preservation over there


----------



## MissinThe90’sStrains (Oct 26, 2022)

Sorry in advance for the lengthy post…. Hey all, I’m trying to find some more info related to Saints Crossing (Saint Steven/Stevie Wonder x 88 G13 HP). Unfortunately, my situation/location prevents me from sharing pictures, so I’m limited to descriptions. I also don’t have any experience with Bodhi yet (new beans, who dis ?), but I have been reading up on anything I can find about the 88G13HP male that was used for many of the crosses, and it led me to select several packs of its offspring. Ultimately, I’d like to try and make F2s for preservation sake and for some pheno hunting practice/chucking in the future. How many phenos have been documented in a strain like this? I know it has the wide lineage of : blueberry, sensi star, bubba kush, and trainwreck along with the 88G13HP daddy, but does anyone have experience running this strain? I’m expecting a lot of variance in F2s and hopefully some fun hunting. I’ve read a bit about Stevie Wonder/Saint Stephen, but limited mostly to breeder sites. They just started showing pre flowers this week, so I’m getting a bit antsy thinking about the future 

What should I be looking for, ideally? Are there any special phenos to hunt for? Is there anything that’s particularly dominant in here? It appears that I have 3 different phenos out of the 4 seeds. 3 medium/tall hybrid looking plants with pretty wide leaves, 1 of them significantly stretchier than the others (side shoots big enough to take cuttings already). All three of the taller plants appear to be female. There is one plant that definitely stands out from the rest, and I’m guessing it’s 88G13HP dominant from what I’ve read. I think it’s a male, and it’s about 2/3 the height of the rest of its siblings. It’s less than a foot tall, but the leaves are each probably 8 inches across and it’s gonna be a bushy one. They all have a similar stem rub, with a hint of mothballs, but the taller ones smell a bit sweeter, while shorty smells a bit mustier.

I’ll take any suggestions/advice. Thank you.


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 26, 2022)

@BeagleZ is growing a Saints Crossing right now. If you look him up on overgrow.com he’s got some stuff on. 

He grew it once before in the bed but it got overshadowed by the other plants so he’s running it by itself now.


----------



## MissinThe90’sStrains (Oct 26, 2022)

Cool, thank you. I will have to check that out. I’m still kinda new to forums and stuff like Instagram.


----------



## Norml56 (Oct 26, 2022)

bpk419 said:


> Metal Haze beginning week 7
> 
> View attachment 5216880


Now that's the bud to leaf ratio that I like to see!


----------



## jtronic (Oct 26, 2022)

ChronicNuggets said:


> Besides Great Lakes/JBC/Speakeasy are there any other vendors of Bodhi gear?? Sorry if this has been answered already I tried to search








Shop By Breeder > Bodhi Seeds







www.breedersdirectseedco.com


----------



## BeansfromtheGods (Oct 26, 2022)

Pupelle said:


> What bodhi is doing is going to be amazing.
> 
> I spoke with him this morning and I think he wouldn’t mind if I shared a few points with you all:
> 
> ...


Where can we find his other projects?


----------



## BeansfromtheGods (Oct 26, 2022)

jtronic said:


> Shop By Breeder > Bodhi Seeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Following!


----------



## poonoodle (Oct 26, 2022)

El Pollo Loco said:


> L
> 
> those are looking great!


Nice to see you show up Pollo!


----------



## blueberryrose (Oct 26, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> GLG would get my business more if I could use a digital option to pay.


This. So much this.


----------



## _dwcGrower (Oct 26, 2022)

I've been growing for a few years but am looking to run some bodhi seeds for the first time. 

I've read through much of the forum and excited about the uniqueness of his genetics and the great reports from everyone. My question though is, there are so many different combinations, where do I start?

It seems he has some common Mothers that I guess have different qualities and traits. I know it's hard to recommend specific crosses, as they are not always available, but what would you all recommend that I to look out for, say, as one of the parents?

I received a pack of Rainbow Serpent (Dragonsoul x Wookie 15) as a freebie that I'm looking forward to starting but would like to pick some others.

What should I look out for to get, as a first time bodhi grower, that will give me a feel for what it's all about?

Appreciate all your expertise and experience on this.


----------



## keiserrott (Oct 26, 2022)

_dwcGrower said:


> I've been growing for a few years but am looking to run some bodhi seeds for the first time.
> 
> I've read through much of the forum and excited about the uniqueness of his genetics and the great reports from everyone. My question though is, there are so many different combinations, where do I start?
> 
> ...


Welcome to Bohi Grower Anonymous!

What are you looking for? Glued to the couch, zipping thru the day?
The more detail you give the more usable info you'll get.


----------



## _dwcGrower (Oct 26, 2022)

Hey keiserrot. I tend more towards indica, relaxing with a warm glow rather than more speedier sativas.

Having said that most people I know seem to like hybrids more on the sativa side and I've come to appreciate them as well.

I guess if you could recommend a couch-leaning strain or plant to look for from bodhi that'd be great.


----------



## _dwcGrower (Oct 26, 2022)

Just to add to that I see at JBC the crosses I can get now seem to come from largely *Wookie, 88g13hp and strawberry milk.*


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 26, 2022)

At jbc, I would pick DLA9,sakura,space monkey, or the white light. But, I would say grab the citrus bx Wookie too, because orange weed. Wookie dad is good. Hashplant dad has some heavyweight crosses.


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Oct 26, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> At jbc, I would pick DLA9,sakura,space monkey, or the white light. But, I would say grab the citrus bx Wookie too, because orange weed. Wookie dad is good. Hashplant dad has some heavyweight crosses.


The Citrus BX Wookie had nanners in one pheno somewhere in this thread, I believe..


----------



## Jbaby77 (Oct 26, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> The Citrus BX Wookie had nanners in one pheno somewhere in this thread, I believe..


I second that, ran a pack got 6 girls one with nanners, ZERO keepers. Ridiculous fox tailing airy endless flowering…. Was super let down on this one, but in all honesty was the only subpar strain from bodhi I’ve grow(and I’ve grow many) looks like recessiveness is a foot … maybe.. maybe a bad pack but they weren’t tested, now they are lol sorry for the ramble, smoking on some ironically enough sun ra


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 26, 2022)

Cool, S1's.  Too bad. well, they can't all be winners. Orange weed is pretty cool IMO. I always wished I had made hash with the orange stuff I had.
@klyphman, how your THAI d9 x DLA5 looking? Mine is pretty much finishing up. You may have been right on with the Halloween harvest prediction. I have rain with some cool nights coming. Im watching close. Scents are going crazy now! Berries,unknown fruits,weed, and 1 is as if grandmas fancy soaps were jungle herb scented. Sort of floral and weedy with a high end nose tingling soapiness. I have a branch slow drying now. Im tempted to bring some of the purple one down and a few of the others too. The waiting as the weather changes kills me.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 27, 2022)

_dwcGrower said:


> Just to add to that I see at JBC the crosses I can get now seem to come from largely *Wookie, 88g13hp and strawberry milk.*


I believe there are some great crosses with the OMG boy. Dread Bread is one and Cherry Queen another. Both are excellent. I think Dread Bread is a unique and interesting cross.


----------



## MissinThe90’sStrains (Oct 27, 2022)

There is a really nice posting where someone breaks down each of the main “dads” that Bodhi has been using, giving the main characteristics that each one tends to lend to its offspring. It was pretty helpful in my search for bodhi strains to try out. Unfortunately, I can’t remember which user it was, but I found it accidentally with the search function, while looking up info on the 88G13HP crosses. It’s worth looking for and reading, if you want to find some new stuff to try.


----------



## ChronicNuggets (Oct 27, 2022)

poonoodle said:


> GLG would get my business more if I could use a digital option to pay.


Yeah mailing payment sucks, but it is worthwhile, they are so generous, and the prices are the lowest


----------



## Atom1972 (Oct 27, 2022)

Don't know Bodhi or Berner but as an older person late to the game trying too figure out who should I model myself as, bases on tons of videos, interviews and reviews Berner is just goofy and trying WAY TOO MUCH to be hard and down, yeah he's worth millions and I'm not for sure...but his 46th album?? I would be embarrassed to say this is my 46th album, who is really buying this crap. Bodhi seems thoughtful and cares about the plant and people. Hope Bodhi gets the props he deserves.


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Oct 27, 2022)

Atom1972 said:


> Don't know Bodhi or Berner but as an older person late to the game trying too figure out who should I model myself as, bases on tons of videos, interviews and reviews Berner is just goofy and trying WAY TOO MUCH to be hard and down, yeah he's worth millions and I'm not for sure...but his 46th album?? I would be embarrassed to say this is my 46th album, who is really buying this crap. Bodhi seems thoughtful and cares about the plant and people. Hope Bodhi gets the props he deserves.


If Bodhi is like me, it's about getting the bag to expand his work line. I think most of this had to do with Berner's birthday.


----------



## _dwcGrower (Oct 27, 2022)

Thanks for the info everyone. Appreciate the help being a newcomer to bodhi. 

I'm going to pick up a few of the recommendations.

I'll post some pics once I start them in the new year.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 27, 2022)

Thai d9 x DLA5 is good. Im definitely pulling some today. Thanks again.
The one thing I haven't enjoyed about bodhi strains is everyone else grabbing them up with their greedy little hands before I can get MY paws on them to claim them for myself. Uncouth bastards. I want some of his other releases. Medicine mountain and Niereka stuff.
That probably says more about his stuff than anything he says or does. I haven't yet found the bodhi seed breakup dump sale yet. Can someone tell me how to get to it?


----------



## BremenBadger (Oct 27, 2022)

First GLG order arrived today, and wow! Everything was packaged so thoughtfully for shipping, and a really generous number of freebies. I only wish I had more grow space.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 27, 2022)

Just for kicks I fired up an old Vapolution and stuck a bit of Pinball Wizard in the end just now!


----------



## Chapl (Oct 27, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Just for kicks I fired up an old Vapolution and stuck a bit of Pinball Wizard in the end just now!


After a couple months, My log vape for flower (the E Nano XL) is an essential addition to my grow! I wish i had gotten one a long time ago!


BremenBadger said:


> First GLG order arrived today, and wow! Everything was packaged so thoughtfully for shipping, and a really generous number of freebies. I only wish I had more grow space.
> View attachment 5218477


take good care of them freebies in storage, their time will come and sometimes the gold is in the freebie packs!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 28, 2022)

I also have a Underdog Log, in use, refurbished just before the Paradise Fire. Left on 12 hr timer, ready at 11:00.


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## klyphman (Oct 28, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> @klyphman, how your THAI d9 x DLA5 looking? Mine is pretty much finishing up. You may have been right on with the Halloween harvest prediction. I have rain with some cool nights coming. Im watching close. Scents are going crazy now! Berries,unknown fruits,weed, and 1 is as if grandmas fancy soaps were jungle herb scented. Sort of floral and weedy with a high end nose tingling soapiness. I have a branch slow drying now. Im tempted to bring some of the purple one down and a few of the others too. The waiting as the weather changes kills me.


Getting there. One pheno is a bit ahead of the other. On one I can barley see any white pistils, but the others still has a healthy amount showing. Gonna hold off as long as possible, got another plant coming down before these.

You are spot on about the complexity and ‘keep coming back for more’ aspect of the smells. Enticing. Pretty plum and fall colors on the leaves now too. Believe it or not, we still haven’t had out first frost. 2+weeks behind average…

I look forward to this smoke, but not necessarily the trim. Seems kinda leafy. Earlier pheno in sunshine, later one in shadow.


----------



## Atom1972 (Oct 28, 2022)

So I'm neutral and uniformed, what's the deal with MMS?


----------



## klyphman (Oct 28, 2022)

Atom1972 said:


> So I'm neutral and uniformed, what's the deal with MMS?


Look, I fear this will derail the thread again with stuff not at all related to Bodhi.
Im sure there is plenty of info on this site and in this thread if you feel so compelled to search it out.
Really though, and I’ve seen this through a few times, nothing positive comes from talking about that breeder in this thread.


----------



## YardG (Oct 28, 2022)

klyphman said:


> Look, I fear this will derail the thread again with stuff not at all related to Bodhi.
> Im sure there is plenty of info on this site and in this thread if you feel so compelled to search it out.
> Really though, and I’ve seen this through a few times, nothing positive comes from talking about that breeder in this thread.


This x1000.


----------



## Atom1972 (Oct 28, 2022)

You're right, just was curious that's all much apologies.


----------



## BeansfromtheGods (Oct 28, 2022)

klyphman said:


> Getting there. One pheno is a bit ahead of the other. On one I can barley see any white pistils, but the others still has a healthy amount showing. Gonna hold off as long as possible, got another plant coming down before these.
> 
> You are spot on about the complexity and ‘keep coming back for more’ aspect of the smells. Enticing. Pretty plum and fall colors on the leaves now too. Believe it or not, we still haven’t had out first frost. 2+weeks behind average…
> 
> ...


Beautiful colors! Id like to run a outdoor grow soon, whats that clear tarp on top for?


----------



## BeansfromtheGods (Oct 28, 2022)

Id love to get the lavender lemonade in my seedbank though, the terps sound great.


----------



## klyphman (Oct 28, 2022)

BeansfromtheGods said:


> whats that clear tarp on top for?


I usually put the clear tarp on the shelter around Labor Day.
Allows me to extend the season and helps immensely with keeping buds dry and drastically reducing rot.


----------



## BeansfromtheGods (Oct 28, 2022)

klyphman said:


> I usually put the clear tarp on the shelter around Labor Day.
> Allows me to extend the season and helps immensely with keeping buds dry and drastically reducing rot.


ahhh gotcha, where does one get a tarp like that from?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 28, 2022)

klyphman said:


> Getting there. One pheno is a bit ahead of the other. On one I can barley see any white pistils, but the others still has a healthy amount showing. Gonna hold off as long as possible, got another plant coming down before these.
> 
> You are spot on about the complexity and ‘keep coming back for more’ aspect of the smells. Enticing. Pretty plum and fall colors on the leaves now too. Believe it or not, we still haven’t had out first frost. 2+weeks behind average…
> 
> ...


Wow. Yours look good. Mine are weeks ahead of yours. OK's early freeze was very convincing to them. All pistils are red And retreated into the flower. They are starting to shout "HARVEST ME!" I moved back in to keep dry last couple of nights again. Back out tomorrow. I had 1 show purple leaves halfway in flower. Now I have 1 purpling only calyxes. Wild ride with this grow.Wait till you smoke it. Hell, don't wait, take a small sample from the ripest one. Delicious, and a cool mental hot air balloon ride.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 28, 2022)

BeansfromtheGods said:


> Id love to get the lavender lemonade in my seedbank though, the terps sound great.


I am intrigued by this too. I Cant judge anything without trying it. Gotta keep an open mind, and watch the unfolding petals. Time will tell.
I will say when there is a system with an energy differential(hi/low, pos/neg,hot/cold...) you can make work happen. Bodhi is into the combining of opposites. Let this ferment, dissolve, precipitate, crystalize, and he may complete a great work.


----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Oct 30, 2022)

Super silver hash plant. Just started showing sex real hard. Growth is leggy compared to the one still waiting to sex out. I'm hoping it's haze leaner.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 1, 2022)

Got 2 Cherry Lotus 51 days 12/12 seed. Stocky short plants with branching to train. Leaves are quite narrow on both. Size right now is a bit small, good bud/waste ratio. Buds are round and growing nicely now. One is very frosty early so I hit her with Soul Mate baby dust. More later


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 1, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Got 2 Cherry Lotus 51 days 12/12 seed. Stocky short plants with branching to train. Leaves are quite narrow on both. Size right now is a bit small, good bud/waste ratio. Buds are round and growing nicely now. One is very frosty early so I hit her with Soul Mate baby dust. More later


Those sound dope, I'm curious, how many days into 12/12 from seed were you able to tell sex?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 1, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Those sound dope, I'm curious, how many days into 12/12 from seed were you able to tell sex?


Usually about 21 days from planting seed with small tail. Must have good magnifiers.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 1, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Usually about 21 days from planting seed with small tail. Must have good magnifiers.


Wow, that's young, well done! I think I'll do 12/12 from seed for my Tom Hill Haze next grow.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 2, 2022)

I flowered 2 Pinball Wizard and they were very different from each other, one sprawling with branching all looking like top buds, very narrow leaves. The other short without much space between buds. Much less branching but trainable if not 12/12 from seed. Also with narrow long leaves. Very up high brings ideas and many thoughts and lifted feeling ,at least on that sprawling plant. My best smeller is still in bed but that will wait but seems spicy with s

Both these phenos are bigger than most and it was easy growing. These are heavy feeders and you will need more Sulfur here as with Babylon Buster. Powerful with no hint of couch lock.

Recomend!


----------



## Masonic (Nov 2, 2022)

Dread Bread now in week 13. 

Got 4 females, 3 indoors and one outdoors and I used one of the males to pollenate an OG Kush female. Dread's Kush seeds germinating.now.


----------



## kroc (Nov 3, 2022)

Eternal sunshine, flipped from clone to test out real quick, prob about 7 weeks now. The spear nug is a bleeding pheno with sour citrus candy terps and the other has a more rotten lemon cleaner stank to it. I've got two males to use for f2s.


----------



## Chapl (Nov 3, 2022)

Masonic said:


> Dread Bread now in week 13. View attachment 5220919
> View attachment 5220920
> Got 4 females, 3 indoors and one outdoors and I used one of the males to pollenate an OG Kush female. Dread's Kush seeds germinating.now.


I have a Dread Bread that looks almost identical, it really is a stunner. Thanks to @hillbill for the excellent recommend a ways back, so glad to have gone in this direction.


----------



## klyphman (Nov 6, 2022)

Took down one of my D9 Thai x DLA 5 today. Resin came in nicely this past week. Barely any amber, but the pm is starting to show up—less on this plant compared to the other-which will come down this week as well. I mean, it _is_ November, so the fact that pm hasn’t been any pressure till now is impressive. Not a speck of mold anywhere on either plant.

Purpled up nicely and the smells are like nothing I’ve ever grown. Hard to describe, as mentioned in posts by myself and @Dreaming1. Fruity bubblegum earth and more odd fruit. This one has rounder bud tops than the other and a bit less resin. A lower calyx:leaf ratio as well. This was topped multiple times and grew into floppy spears full of bud with very little side branching. Left the branch with f2s so they can keep doin their thing.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 6, 2022)

klyphman said:


> Took down one of my D9 Thai x DLA 5 today. Resin came in nicely this past week. Barely any amber, but the pm is starting to show up—less on this plant compared to the other-which will come down this week as well. I mean, it _is_ November, so the fact that pm hasn’t been any pressure till now is impressive. Not a speck of mold anywhere on either plant.
> 
> Purpled up nicely and the smells are like nothing I’ve ever grown. Hard to describe, as mentioned in posts by myself and @Dreaming1. Fruity bubblegum earth and more odd fruit. This one has rounder bud tops than the other and a bit less resin. A lower calyx:leaf ratio as well. This was topped multiple times and grew into floppy spears full of bud with very little side branching. Left the branch with f2s so they can keep doin their thing.


Im done. Mostly dried and packed. Aggressive scent shifters. Flavors are mostly weed, but some have scents that come along too. All of mine seem to hit 6-7 on potency. Good smoke, but nothing Amazing fell out of my pack. Genetics are the upper limit for the plant, but I am the lower limit. YMMV. 
I think persistent topping or a scrog grow is the way for these. I pinched some none, some once, and others twice. They all ended up around 8 foot. The tops are nice and dense. The lower buds lose shape fast. 
If you are the person who reads flowering time: 120 days, and says "oh, cool." Then these indoors would make some amazing scented flower for you. If you live somewhere where winter shows up in November, these are a good later harvest window plant. Kind of a hail Mary for my area. Them being in fabric pots saved the day. They were a wild ride for me. Never seen a plant like it before. Cool trip. Always another way for it to do stuff.

Mango Lotus x Snow Lotus F2: this time I got delicious peach mango and the minty stuff that I got last year.


----------



## G_milner (Nov 6, 2022)

Final lazy lightning update. Pulled in 6 pounds off my 3 lazy lightning. Nice trim hash also! Cheers to you all


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2022)

My Space Monkeys are nuts, all nuts. Will try again soon.
3 Umeboshi and I think one is a girl. Wide leaves and quite compact. 21 days old. All 12/12 from seed runs.


----------



## paperclipper (Nov 7, 2022)

Just started up a pack of Stinky Unicorn (Skywalker OG x Purple Unicorn f3) from Bodhi.


----------



## C2F Exotic (Nov 7, 2022)

hillbill said:


> My Space Monkeys are nuts, all nuts. Will try again soon.
> 3 Umeboshi and I think one is a girl. Wide leaves and quite compact. 21 days old. All 12/12 from seed runs.


My pack of Blueberry Hashplant has been this way also. Im hoping for a female on this last one. If not im going to have to collect more pollen and do a cross i guess.


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Nov 10, 2022)

bpk419 said:


> Metal Haze beginning week 7
> 
> View attachment 5216880


WHAT IT SMELL LIKE THO!


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Nov 10, 2022)

BremenBadger said:


> First GLG order arrived today, and wow! Everything was packaged so thoughtfully for shipping, and a really generous number of freebies. I only wish I had more grow space.
> View attachment 5218477


I JUST GREW THE WEDDING CAKE X CAKE FIGHTER AND MAN IS SHE A PLEASURE TO GROW AND WASH!


----------



## Leetwain (Nov 11, 2022)

Winter basement grow question...What bodhi strains will tolerate/thrive in lower grow temperatures? (68-72ish degrees)


----------



## steveydvee (Nov 11, 2022)

All these negative comments on the Berner x Bodhi collab… you do realize that this is a great business move for Bodhi and those of us that have followed him for years and have grown his gear professionally or personally. Being able to modernize some of Bodhi strains will give us growers a real advantage particularly those that are doing it professional. As of right now indoor hyped strains with the multi color way and cookies structure is what is moving in the market. With indoor grown product having the most stable market price as compared to the heavily declining overly saturated outdoor grown products. Cookies is taking some real control when it comes to indoor grown cannabis. Then when mixed in with Bodhis incredible arsenal of genetics we can really find ourselves something really neat meanwhile being mainstream. One of the reasons I stopped phenohunting Bodhi was because it simply didn’t appeal to my client base as they are ignorant to the appeal of Bodhi, his work and his following. But yet they were cultured in hip hop culture, the following of Cali grown exotics and things of that nature. Bodhi is a growers grower so only growers know him. This is a great move in my opinion. If you don’t like the collab, stick to his older selections. This has been one of the most exciting things for me to come across as I was nostalgically browsing this thread looking to see what the community has been growing.


----------



## steveydvee (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Lambda Genetics (Nov 11, 2022)

steveydvee said:


> View attachment 5224600


Which bodhi strain is this?


----------



## Jbaby77 (Nov 11, 2022)

My god all y’all leave bodhi alone about the berner collab, he is an unimpeachable good person… truly a good person! He has done more for this community than any of you could possible know, even if he did this for money(which I doubt) he’s is soooooo owed this, he has giving his entire life to you people show some respect to probably the best breeder in the game! Shine some well deserved love on this man, if anyone deserves it it him! Take the hate of what you think he should do with his life… shove it up your ass and worry about yourself!


----------



## Dreypa (Nov 11, 2022)

steveydvee said:


> All these negative comments on the Berner x Bodhi collab… you do realize that this is a great business move for Bodhi and those of us that have followed him for years and have grown his gear professionally or personally. Being able to modernize some of Bodhi strains will give us growers a real advantage particularly those that are doing it professional. As of right now indoor hyped strains with the multi color way and cookies structure is what is moving in the market. With indoor grown product having the most stable market price as compared to the heavily declining overly saturated outdoor grown products. Cookies is taking some real control when it comes to indoor grown cannabis. Then when mixed in with Bodhis incredible arsenal of genetics we can really find ourselves something really neat meanwhile being mainstream. One of the reasons I stopped phenohunting Bodhi was because it simply didn’t appeal to my client base as they are ignorant to the appeal of Bodhi, his work and his following. But yet they were cultured in hip hop culture, the following of Cali grown exotics and things of that nature. Bodhi is a growers grower so only growers know him. This is a great move in my opinion. If you don’t like the collab, stick to his older selections. This has been one of the most exciting things for me to come across as I was nostalgically browsing this thread looking to see what the community has been growing.


People should be happy someone in the culture got the deal (bodhi) and not some corporate schmuck with cuts.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 11, 2022)

I like my Bodhi beans and the mostly wonderful results. Am I going to deprive myself what I really like because of a legitimate business deal, whatever I may think about it?
Not just no!
But Hell No!


----------



## blobbo (Nov 11, 2022)

Hip hop music sucks these days


----------



## hillbill (Nov 11, 2022)

blobbo said:


> Hip hop music sucks these days


Looks like nothing’s changed


----------



## bpk419 (Nov 11, 2022)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> WHAT IT SMELL LIKE THO!


Subtle smell but I'm not fondling her to release the aromas, just trying to get to harvest. Maybe I'll do a stem rub later but overall I'm pleased; huge colas ~ frosty and some foxtailing. Looks like it will go at least 11-12 weeks. Has to cull the other pheno that grew 7+feet.


----------



## steveydvee (Nov 11, 2022)

M


blobbo said:


> Hip hop music sucks these days


 it’s cause you’re getting old


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Nov 11, 2022)

steveydvee said:


> All these negative comments on the Berner x Bodhi collab… you do realize that this is a great business move for Bodhi and those of us that have followed him for years and have grown his gear professionally or personally. Being able to modernize some of Bodhi strains will give us growers a real advantage particularly those that are doing it professional. As of right now indoor hyped strains with the multi color way and cookies structure is what is moving in the market. With indoor grown product having the most stable market price as compared to the heavily declining overly saturated outdoor grown products. Cookies is taking some real control when it comes to indoor grown cannabis. Then when mixed in with Bodhis incredible arsenal of genetics we can really find ourselves something really neat meanwhile being mainstream. One of the reasons I stopped phenohunting Bodhi was because it simply didn’t appeal to my client base as they are ignorant to the appeal of Bodhi, his work and his following. But yet they were cultured in hip hop culture, the following of Cali grown exotics and things of that nature. Bodhi is a growers grower so only growers know him. This is a great move in my opinion. If you don’t like the collab, stick to his older selections. This has been one of the most exciting things for me to come across as I was nostalgically browsing this thread looking to see what the community has been growing.


they misspelled his name lol (102) Berner - Bohdi Intro (Official Visualizer) - YouTube


----------



## ChocoKush (Nov 11, 2022)

Jbaby77 said:


> My god all y’all leave bodhi alone about the berner collab, he is an unimpeachable good person… truly a good person! He has done more for this community than any of you could possible know, even if he did this for money(which I doubt) he’s is soooooo owed this, he has giving his entire life to you people show some respect to probably the best breeder in the game! Shine some well deserved love on this man, if anyone deserves it it him! Take the hate of what you think he should do with his life… shove it up your ass and worry about yourself!


true, people seem to forget that he has 3 kids and one of them is handicap with alot of special needs which im sure can cost alot of money. but none the less im sure hes not stupid and knows his limit with what he will do with berner and not just get screwed over.


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 11, 2022)

steveydvee said:


> M
> it’s cause you’re getting old


No because it's the invention of the Auto-Tune.


----------



## DaliGhozt (Nov 12, 2022)

yo my boi bohdi bout to drop some game lolololololololol you can't make this shit up. Working with corporate shills/chads kinda makes you a corporate shill/chad no? That dude Berner has literally destroyed a lot of what made this community special and unique. So yeah I hope he got paid like a mofo cause he's fucking up big time, heres the funny part however much MY BOI BOHDI LOLOL got ''paid'' I'm sure Berner made probably triple if not more, so right on BOHDI you got played by the worst of them. Berners music is dog shit, honestly no joke when I hear his shit it sounds like joke music lol, like a 15 year old making tracks in his bedroom, like absolute dog shit unbearable, he must have some big balls or small brains to even be able to step outside after making some of that garbage he calls "music". So I don't know if BOHDI suffers from the lack of brains also, cause I as sure as the sun raises, would never put my name on or associate myself with that disgusting excuse for "music". OUR BOI BOHDI may have lost his way...


----------



## Fallguy111 (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Nov 13, 2022)

Fallguy111 said:


>


Makes the mendo dope boys look good haha!


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Nov 14, 2022)

bpk419 said:


> Subtle smell but I'm not fondling her to release the aromas, just trying to get to harvest. Maybe I'll do a stem rub later but overall I'm pleased; huge colas ~ frosty and some foxtailing. Looks like it will go at least 11-12 weeks. Has to cull the other pheno that grew 7+feet.


I had one that was resinous and smells really good ! Everything else in the pack was bad.


----------



## bpk419 (Nov 14, 2022)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> I had one that was resinous and smells really good ! Everything else in the pack was bad.


What does "really good" smell like, lol? I sniffed on the bud, but the smell is kind of indescribable. It smells like good bud. 

How long did you flower?


----------



## bpk419 (Nov 14, 2022)

I think I fried the sole Zap plant or the mishap with the blumat which flushed the soil led to some deficiency which is impacting quality. All of the leaf tips are bunt and curly.


----------



## Fallguy111 (Nov 14, 2022)

bpk419 said:


> What does "really good" smell like, lol? I sniffed on the bud, but the smell is kind of indescribable. It smells like good bud.
> 
> How long did you flower?


With multiple strains I can't typically smell much in the flower room, I do the ol stem rub and walk off to get a better idea.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Nov 14, 2022)

Space Cake, started with the helmet stuck on, then some funky cabbage looking leaves, but seems to be coming out of it now.


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Nov 16, 2022)

I've been looking at picking up some Mother's Milk crosses, but have suddenly found myself rather confused. I assumed it was pretty indica dominant. But, Leafly says it's a sativa leaner, even though it's Appalachia x Nepali OG.

Is leafly just wrong? Or is the Green Crack grandparent really pulling that much weight?


----------



## bpk419 (Nov 17, 2022)

Took the sole Zap plant down at 10 weeks due to nanners. Environmental stresses perhaps but the Metal Haze withstood the abuse except for some wild foxtailing on colas closest to light. I'm thinking it was possible heat or light stress or an over-watering with blumat. There was some funky new growth - almost looked like reveg but I actually reduced hours from 12/12 to 11/13.

I have two clones from the Zap plant that are ready for flowering. Thoughts on whether I should run them (more carefully) or if I'd be chasing my tail? I have more than half the pack left.

Do folks generally reduce light intensity in the final stretch before harvest?


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 17, 2022)

bpk419 said:


> Took the sole Zap plant down at 10 weeks due to nanners. Environmental stresses perhaps but the Metal Haze withstood the abuse except for some wild foxtailing on colas closest to light. I'm thinking it was possible heat or light stress or an over-watering with blumat. There was some funky new growth - almost looked like reveg but I actually reduced hours from 12/12 to 11/13.
> 
> I have two clones from the Zap plant that are ready for flowering. Thoughts on whether I should run them (more carefully) or if I'd be chasing my tail? I have more than half the pack left.
> 
> Do folks generally reduce light intensity in the final stretch before harvest?


I say run the clones. Maybe they'll do better, and if not, you've not popped anymore beans for the knowledge.


----------



## xbiox (Nov 17, 2022)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


> I've been looking at picking up some Mother's Milk crosses, but have suddenly found myself rather confused. I assumed it was pretty indica dominant. But, Leafly says it's a sativa leaner, even though it's Appalachia x Nepali OG.
> 
> Is leafly just wrong? Or is the Green Crack grandparent really pulling that much weight?


the MM i ran was like 60/40 sativa, looked like a indica hybrid though. was very dense. pine smells


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I like my Bodhi beans and the mostly wonderful results. Am I going to deprive myself what I really like because of a legitimate business deal, whatever I may think about it?
> Not just no!
> But Hell No!


The beans I've grown from Bodhi have been some of the finest I've had. Male or female but the males have been spectacular, tigh nodes all the way down the brach, vigorous as fug, sturdy branching and honestly they looked like females until flower.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 17, 2022)

Anyone grown the terpnado strawberry milk x soil Is 13 or black triangle triangle x 88 hashplant?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 17, 2022)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Anyone grown the terpnado strawberry milk x soil Is 13 or black triangle triangle x 88 hashplant?


Black Triangle, yes. If you have it, pop it. I had a magic male and an awesome female. And a pack growing right now. Some lankier ones and some bushier ones. I love making seeds to grow and see what happens, and that male made everything else better. He seemed non distinct. A bushier normal pot Plant. The female was lanky, stretchy,floppy. Long internodes with a single alternating leaf structure. Liked to stay dark green. I dont remember any scent from it. The smoke flavor was a dark marshmallow. Vanilla creme' with no sugar sweetness and all the bright flavors filtered out. The high was real good. Psychoactive and very heady high with a floating body aspect.
I saw that as BT x HP at first. I about did a spit take with my bong hit. A BT back cross... WOW! That sounds like fun.


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 18, 2022)

I had a black triangle pheno that got really good after 3 weeks in a jar, it took weeks for the terps to really come out.....Hmmm think im going to plant some, thanks for reminding me.....

Terpanado so far gave me dissapointingly small buds with 2-3 females


----------



## Zett66 (Nov 18, 2022)

Terpenado I had 4 females out the pack, very consitent and all indica leaning bud. Id call it average. Not bad but also nothing exciting. In the Fs I grew I had a strawberry pheno and another one that was like sweet dumpster smell and smoked amazing. F2 really seemed to bring out a bunch of different phenos


----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Nov 18, 2022)

Anyone know what Chem1 is in Hash plant 1? Is that the 1 seed popped during the 4 in 2006 where the 4 pheno was the "reunion pheno"?


----------



## kroc (Nov 19, 2022)

Dirt_McGirrt said:


> Anyone know what Chem1 is in Hash plant 1? Is that the 1 seed popped during the 4 in 2006 where the 4 pheno was the "reunion pheno"?


It's more sativa leaning and bodhis favorite of the Chems, afaik.

Edit: if you Google chem dog history there is a good thread by jjnyc on thcfarmer, with pics. Also skunk va potcast is a good listen too if you're into em


----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Nov 19, 2022)

kroc said:


> It's more sativa leaning and bodhis favorite of the Chems, afaik.
> 
> Edit: if you Google chem dog history there is a good thread by jjnyc on thcfarmer, with pics. Also skunk va potcast is a good listen too if you're into em


Yea I've dug through the chem dog history. That's where my thought of it being the #1 seed popped out of the 4 in 2006 or whenever it was they reunited with the 4 beans. 'll check that post out though.


Edit: yup. This is what I was trying to find. Thanks homie


----------



## sadboy92 (Nov 19, 2022)

Dirt_McGirrt said:


> Yea I've dug through the chem dog history. That's where my thought of it being the #1 seed popped out of the 4 in 2006 or whenever it was they reunited with the 4 beans. 'll check that post out though.
> 
> 
> Edit: yup. This is what I was trying to find. Thanks homie


CSI Humboldt carries chem 1 gear


----------



## conor c (Nov 19, 2022)

Dirt_McGirrt said:


> Yea I've dug through the chem dog history. That's where my thought of it being the #1 seed popped out of the 4 in 2006 or whenever it was they reunited with the 4 beans. 'll check that post out though.
> 
> 
> Edit: yup. This is what I was trying to find. Thanks homie


Its the most sativa leaning and was popped with the 4 etc sounds about right man


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 19, 2022)

I saw a description of Black Triangle on another site, probably overgrow. They liked the high, but mentioned excruciating bone pain. So I guess Im looking forward to some of that. Mine had a floating body feeling to it. Maybe the others weren't quite strong enough to rip the body free of the bones. Just tugged on it?


----------



## conor c (Nov 20, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> I saw a description of Black Triangle on another site, probably overgrow. They liked the high, but mentioned excruciating bone pain. So I guess Im looking forward to some of that. Mine had a floating body feeling to it. Maybe the others weren't quite strong enough to rip the body free of the bones. Just tugged on it?


For pain you want indica dom and high myrecene imo it make sense the black triangle would fit this bill well considering its lineage i know alot of folks who use cannabis for pain thats been my observations anyway man


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 20, 2022)

conor c said:


> For pain you want indica dom and high myrecene imo it make sense the black triangle would fit this bill well considering its lineage i know alot of folks who use cannabis for pain thats been my observations anyway man


Naw, not that is was good at treating pain, the black triangle caused pain deep in the bones. Google BT strain and it was one of the first pages links. 
The female I had caused no pain. She wasn't sweet, but she was very nice, and I wish I could have treated her differently than I did. Hopefully I've grown and can do better with this pack.


----------



## ChronicNuggets (Nov 20, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Naw, not that is was good at treating pain, the black triangle caused pain deep in the bones. Google BT strain and it was one of the first pages links.
> The female I had caused no pain. She wasn't sweet, but she was very nice, and I wish I could have treated her differently than I did. Hopefully I've grown and can do better with this pack.


Now there’s a first. A strain that _causes _pain. If Bodhi truly has these sorts of magical powers perhaps my “devils hashplant” pack belongs in the bird feeder


----------



## hillbill (Nov 20, 2022)

Devil’s Hashplant belong in the Bong!!!!
Tiniest individual calyxes ever but so many that buds were normal size. Buds curing and tighten to very firm and frosty nuggets. Relaxing high with a bit of confusion, nice. Smells like incense right now Sandalwood and English Leather. Forest green but trykes and rusty orange pistils make it look minty green. Best after lunch or later.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 20, 2022)

ChronicNuggets said:


> Now there’s a first. A strain that _causes _pain. If Bodhi truly has these sorts of magical powers perhaps my “devils hashplant” pack belongs in the bird feeder


Birds around here love my seeds.
I Cant make this stuff up:


----------



## conor c (Nov 20, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Naw, not that is was good at treating pain, the black triangle caused pain deep in the bones. Google BT strain and it was one of the first pages links.
> The female I had caused no pain. She wasn't sweet, but she was very nice, and I wish I could have treated her differently than I did. Hopefully I've grown and can do better with this pack.


That be a first ive heard of causing pain lol ive heard some folks say early bud gives them headaches but bone pain that's very strange


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 20, 2022)

Have more than a couple of growers here had the chance to try out Bodhi's Field Trip?

I saw a few bud blasts and reviews by a few peeps and instantly fell in love.. problem was, I was away when Field Trip was released and I couldn't find a pack available when I learned of this one's existence.

A few weeks ago I was fortunate enough to aquire a pack of Field Trip F2s from a guy I met.. so I thought to myself.. all hope is not lost.. better than nothing. I was at least somewhat satisfied with that..

Then last week I had a convenient talk with a seedbank owner to whom I brought up my Field Trip obsession & my desire to get a original pack.. the pack of More Cowbell I have is nice.. but Field Trip looked better.. and something I never ever imagined happened. The guy said.. "Hey I got a couple packs of those in my vault." I was floored.. shocked. I obviously said.. "TAKE MY MONEY!"

Some time passed.. he messaged me back and said.. "Yep.. I have 2 packs." So obviously I bought them both. So now I'll have 2 packs of the F1s and a pack of F2s.. I could grow over 35 plants. You bet your ass too that after my Blackberry Lotus project, I'll be making some Field Trip seeds.

Idk why I'm so obsessed with that strain.. its very photogenic and the bloom pics I've seen are just beautiful. I've heard it's Bodhi's best Cookie Cross. I had to brag about this acquisition to someone guys.

Who else has experience with Field Trip? Any comments/feedback you can give?

Also.. what about Strawberry Sunshine? Strawberry Milk x SSDD.. is that one good? I didn't even know it existed.


----------



## coolaidyoulove (Nov 21, 2022)

Has anyone run bodhi’s cut of black triangle?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 21, 2022)

conor c said:


> That be a first ive heard of causing pain lol ive heard some folks say early bud gives them headaches but bone pain that's very strange


I don't know about causing pain, but I know some strains make me more sensitive to existing pain.


----------



## kroc (Nov 21, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Have more than a couple of growers here had the chance to try out Bodhi's Field Trip?
> 
> I saw a few bud blasts and reviews by a few peeps and instantly fell in love.. problem was, I was away when Field Trip was released and I couldn't find a pack available when I learned of this one's existence.
> 
> ...


 I've got a good friend who runs a keeper cut of ft. It's one of his favorites over the years. If you have ig I'll message you his handle, don't know if he wants it posted on here or what. Everyone I know that has smoked it loved it. I'm running ft x Mac and ft x purple punch that he made at the moment as well. Ftmac I really enjoyed, smelled like house paint and balsamic, super relaxing and spacey but doesn't make you tired, just really stoned lol. I haven't ran pure field trip but you should find some gems. F2 that more cowbell and you'll find some good stuff I'm sure. F2 will show all recessive traits as well so you're gonna wanna run higher numbers to find what you're looking for. I think the ssdd really made that cross special.


----------



## conor c (Nov 21, 2022)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> I don't know about causing pain, but I know some strains make me more sensitive to existing pain.


Really never ever in all my time smoking weed did i ever find any strain that made me focus on pain i mean focus in general sure yeah but i got adhd the right kind of stuff does improve my focus that way but im curious what strains you found made you feel this way ?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 21, 2022)

conor c said:


> Really never ever in all my time smoking weed did i ever find any strain that made me focus on pain i mean focus in general sure yeah but i got adhd the right kind of stuff does improve my focus that way but im curious what strains you found made you feel this way ?


Several of them. Most recently, Citrus Sap. It seems the more sativa-leaning strains cause me to focus on the fact that I need to stretch and pop joints, at the very least. I'm over here looking like an overweight mime trying to find his way out of an octahedron. lol


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 21, 2022)

kroc said:


> I've got a good friend who runs a keeper cut of ft. It's one of his favorites over the years. If you have ig I'll message you his handle, don't know if he wants it posted on here or what. Everyone I know that has smoked it loved it. I'm running ft x Mac and ft x purple punch that he made at the moment as well. Ftmac I really enjoyed, smelled like house paint and balsamic, super relaxing and spacey but doesn't make you tired, just really stoned lol. I haven't ran pure field trip but you should find some gems. F2 that more cowbell and you'll find some good stuff I'm sure. F2 will show all recessive traits as well so you're gonna wanna run higher numbers to find what you're looking for. I think the ssdd really made that cross special.


U must be talking about that Chef Boyardee Canadian guy. I saw he made a few Field Trip crosses. They were only available at a Canadian Seedbank that doesn't ship to the USA.. I know exactly who you're talking about.. I actually talked to him briefly and he brought up swapping packs but I don't wanna let go of anything I have.. this purchase of 2 sealed packs of F1s worked out better. They weren't cheap but I'm thrilled I locked 2 packs down.
Snatched some Bodhi heirloom Blueberry x A11G too. Those sound incredible. I loved and miss my old A11g. There's another pack called Temple of Apollo I might be able to get too.. Good times.


----------



## Zett66 (Nov 21, 2022)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Several of them. Most recently, Citrus Sap. It seems the more sativa-leaning strains cause me to focus on the fact that I need to stretch and pop joints, at the very least. I'm over here looking like an overweight mime trying to find his way out of an octahedron. lol


Citrus Sap is a great strain


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 21, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Citrus Sap is a great strain


I'm definitely enjoying it now that the knots have mostly faded. It's helping what was already a good headspace.


----------



## thatsbunko (Nov 22, 2022)

DaliGhozt said:


> yo my boi bohdi bout to drop some game lolololololololol you can't make this shit up.


WELCOME TO THE COOKIE FAM,yobrodude!!!!you are a reel homie! dont forget to buy the illest merch from the cookie fam collection. its all made in china from chinese hemp. it costs us gangsters 5 dollas to produce but we will sell it to ill gangsters like you fo 50 dollas. our merch is like our strainz its soo fire and dope!!!! get your hands in da air and wave em like u just don care, you fire ass weed gangster!!!!


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 22, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Black Triangle, yes. If you have it, pop it. I had a magic male and an awesome female. And a pack growing right now. Some lankier ones and some bushier ones. I love making seeds to grow and see what happens, and that male made everything else better. He seemed non distinct. A bushier normal pot Plant. The female was lanky, stretchy,floppy. Long internodes with a single alternating leaf structure. Liked to stay dark green. I dont remember any scent from it. The smoke flavor was a dark marshmallow. Vanilla creme' with no sugar sweetness and all the bright flavors filtered out. The high was real good. Psychoactive and very heady high with a floating body aspect.
> I saw that as BT x HP at first. I about did a spit take with my bong hit. A BT back cross... WOW! That sounds like fun.


It's name is "Black Triangle" it's a triangle x 88G13 cross. My phones auto correct despises me. The other was Wookie 13 x strawberry milk=Terpnado. When you say they are lanky TK is a stretching nightmare. I have OG running now and it's stem is 50" top of pot to flower and if you bump it weeble and wooble. No lemon in it at all, smells great. It Face Off OG BX2. This plant tested me until week 3 of flower but she's a beaut.


----------



## ChronicNuggets (Nov 23, 2022)

GLG has packs for $40 right now


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 24, 2022)

Hope y'all are having a good holiday. 

Lots of good deals out there. The Great Lakes $40 promo is pretty amazing and tempted me to snag a couple of Bodhi packs. I also see big discounts at other places on various things that I'd love to get my hands on. I budgeted a good amount of money to aquire some new genetics for Black Friday.. what'd everyone get?? Any good purchases? 

Growing right now, I've only got one strain.. some of Bodhi's Blackberry Lotus. Harvested some recently. Great strain. Dense frosty kush-like nugs, green but with with streaks of purple.. an earthy berry aroma.. smoking it makes me sink right into the couch. I feel like I'm relaxed and covered in a nice warm blanket. The male and female that I kept were from a 12-pack of seeds that I bought 12 years ago and germinated back in March of this year. I plan on making F2s soon and spreading the love. I wanna search through those F2s and find those recessive traits. It'll be a long term project. 

I hope everyone is well and enjoying their Thanksgiving. I don't have much of a family around to share it with.. but me and my 12 year old daughter are enjoying a nice home-cooked meal today made by myself here at home. I don't cook much but today I'm giving it a go.

Best wishes.

MD


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Nov 24, 2022)

I ordered a couple packs from GLG last night. After hemming and hawing about what I wanted, I went with the Beautiful Day and Razzberry Unicorn NFT. I wanted some Strawberry Milk genetics which is why I went BD, not sure exactly why RU... but I like Goji crosses and am curious about Purple Unicorn. I also picked up Soar as my freebie because I wanted a decent sativa influence.

Also picked up one of the Copa fundraiser packs with Ancient Lights which is based on a Bodhi NL which also comes with a Bad Dawg freebie Appalachian Super Skunk cross.

They'll feel right at home with all the other Bodhi gear in my fridge. And the SSDD F2s that I'm running.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 24, 2022)

Been busy growing GLG freebies and some backlog of Bodhi. Got 6 incredibly vigorous Death Star x Runaway Bride making lots of buds. None are like each other with roundish serrations on one and pointed on the next. I have six that cover the whole spectrum from lots of long branches with longish buds to single cola plants. All are exceptionally large in any expression. This is kinda fun.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 28, 2022)

Boy howdy Bodhi packs have gotten a lot less expensive.


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 28, 2022)

@hillbill

I just finished smoking some DeathStar...
It made me wonder if the Ohio Cut was anything like it...
Ultra Faint buzz...seemed 100% mental...
I was like WTF is this...BOOF!!
Then I smoked another Joint & things came around

It takes 2 joints to really understand DeathStar...If that was the Ohio Cut.

@MonsterDrank
I wanted those Apollo 11 Genius seeds bad AF!! Kudos on growing them out...


----------



## Psyphish (Nov 29, 2022)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> I don't know about causing pain, but I know some strains make me more sensitive to existing pain.


Some weed just exposes everything wrong with your body. Normally your brain filters out a lot of signals, but some strains just turn those filters off. I personally don't like those strains since I always have something wrong with me.


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 29, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Boy howdy Bodhi packs have gotten a lot less expensive.


They weren't expensive to begin with?


----------



## bpk419 (Nov 29, 2022)

Point of clarification regarding the Metal Haze that I had posted images of a few pages back - I think (90%) I messed up the labeling on the seedling and what I though was Metal Haze was actually Cherry Berry Punch (Dynasty) ...


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 29, 2022)

Bodhi sustained in The Seed Game because Everything that came out was HYPER ORIGINAL...
Plus He was collab'ing with MADD People...INTERNATIONAL 
Cheech Wizard, Corba Lips, A.S.S, The G13HP Series & Snow Lotus Series...
He is a fucking Genius...

IF I had to say anyone SINCE Obama left & Trump Came In...That has REALLY been killing it...Like Bodhi
Its Cannarado....
He went BANANAz after FIRESTAX went south...
2017 - 2019, I would peek in... checking for Bodhi...He just had dropped CowBell...back in Obama's Admin.
I saw Green Bodhi & was Like Hmm? 
Then a long silence...

Rado & GreenPoint were "where" alot of Todays Guys ARE ...
Seed Junky, FUCKING Rentlentless was going Hard, Mota Rebel was Still Active
Dying breed came out with Zkittles & Archive came out with Dos-Si...& Gage Green Had OGKB
Bern had Cookies...
Then Prohibition BLACKOUT. 

I came back to The Underground...in 2020. Covid Hit...
I was MAD Bum'd Out...
EVERYBODY was gone...
TGA...rip Sub Cool.../ Canna Venture/ Rare Dankness was Silent Hill/ Madd Farmer/ Dynasty/ Hazeman was still active but Hard to Find
CannaZon was GONE 

WTF Really Happen...?? Anybody...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 29, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> Bodhi sustained in The Seed Game because Everything that came out was HYPER ORIGINAL...
> Plus He was collab'ing with MADD People...INTERNATIONAL
> Cheech Wizard, Corba Lips, A.S.S, The G13HP Series & Snow Lotus Series...
> He is a fucking Genius...
> ...


We all got old


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 29, 2022)

It Was KICK AZZ to shop the GLO packs that resurfaced...That Shit Was Awesome...I Smoked Bud Out of Some Of Those Seed Drops.
I Was Glad To Witness The Seed2Sale Collab...

I dont think I will get to Smoke Her...
But I would Grow The Whole Pack & Really...see How She Expressed & What She Smoked Like.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 29, 2022)

the real mccoy said:


> They weren't expensive to begin with?


True but cheaper seemed to carry a negative connotation I was hoping to avoid.


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 29, 2022)

@Rufus T. Firefly 
Cause The Value is THERE...Its like cheating when you Snaggin Packs...You on full auto Sniper Mode --96 seeds in the mail. Shot Glasses LlNED UP!!
Lol


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Nov 29, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> His herer hashplant pics were intriguing when I saw those awhile back, those look great too. I hope he works with the metal haze more, I would be really interested in his jack cut crossed to the metal haze if he worked that line.


look what i just got in the mail!!!!


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 29, 2022)

Jack sourced by bodhi...Super Spice in That pack....I know it


----------



## crisnpropa (Nov 30, 2022)

Zamaldelica from Ace Seeds got that beta-caryophyllene that you looking for


----------



## Leetwain (Nov 30, 2022)

Cluster Funk on the top, Neroli '91, and Hashplant 1 on the Bottom. Day 80.....


----------



## Garbaggio (Nov 30, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> It Was KICK AZZ to shop the GLO packs that resurfaced...That Shit Was Awesome...I Smoked Bud Out of Some Of Those Seed Drops.
> I Was Glad To Witness The Seed2Sale Collab...
> 
> I dont think I will get to Smoke Her...
> But I would Grow The Whole Pack & Really...see How She Expressed & What She Smoked Like.


Are you saying my last order is still out there? lol. Where did they pop up?


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 30, 2022)

Garbaggio said:


> Are you saying my last order is still out there? lol. Where did they pop up?


Alot of People had missing Mail....I was re-building my grow room... so I wasnt seed hunting when It Happen


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 30, 2022)

Customs Use to Fuck Me Up...Green Tape Bitches LMAO


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2022)

Just now chopped 2 Cherry Lotus at 81 days 12/1 seed. They smell like body odor and general sweat. Makes my nose wrinkle. Compact plants, lots of trykes, most cloudy and 20% or so amber and very few clear. Slightly smaller than others run this style. Both haves rounded buds with one a little more elongated. Leaves ar3 surprisingly narrow for basic structure. Tends toward single cola with short branching on first few bracts.
No real trouble growing. One of these was dusted with Soulmate’s pollen.


----------



## gringocook (Dec 1, 2022)

Laughing Lemon grown organically outdoors this past Summer. Sticky, strong Lemon smell with some sage and other herbs in the aroma. Has some similar qualities to the Dreadbread. Uplifting but distracting dreamy high, very fun. Sticky spear like buds with good density.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 1, 2022)

Oro blanco any good?


----------



## seedcollector82 (Dec 3, 2022)

Hi all!

Long time lurker here, lots of familiar names and buds! Former Seed collector/junky. Purchased way too many packs, then as life has it went through a painful separation in 2017. Most of my packs are from 2016-2017.
All genetics have been fridge kept the whole time. I usually use URB to assist the popping process.
Tested genetics for 4wiseeyes a loooong time ago. Not brand new to the game. Used to get packs from GLG several times a month for a decent period. Thought if she was with me I had a partner to run all this stuff with and plans to be a breeder, but she dipped. So now just starting back a small 4x4 grow, very basic nothing fancy. Considering letting go of a lot of my beans, as all I need to do is make a few crosses.

Been a while since I put myself out there on a forum. Hope everybody finds me well. My favorite grown strain to date: of course Cherry Sunshine
It produced every pheno from sour cherry, sweet cherry, and the best buttery cherry. Im hoping to make a few crosses using Purple Sunshine next.
Also grew some Jaws Fruity Pebble x diesel that was strong, and the first release of GLG SFVxLBL had great plants.
Last grow was Triangle x Devil Dawg from S.O.C., Race Fuel from Archive, Black Triangle, etc
Unfortunately I got paranoid and had to trash that grow. Had planned to pick a crazy stud out of a large selection and go OG Kush ham.

These days just focused on everyone staying safe in life. The world has changed so much in the last 10 years.
From all the ish that went on, sometimes really strong varieties get to me. It doesn't take much anymore.

Will be posting some pics of the small grow hopefully in the upcoming months, along with some beans still sealed in unopened packs.

Hope everyone is having a Chillhop kind of Saturday. Blessings


----------



## GODWORK (Dec 3, 2022)

@seedcollector82 ...Do You Have Bodhi's Apollo 11 Genius Pack???


----------



## seedcollector82 (Dec 3, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> @seedcollector82 ...Do You Have Bodhi's Apollo 11 Genius Pack???


Good one!! I do not....I have Mota's 2016-2017 version of it. I'd have to dig it out, but if I remember correctly its Apollo 11 f4 x Apollo 11 f4


----------



## buddygrows (Dec 4, 2022)

has anyone here done a wholesale order through bodhi?


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Dec 4, 2022)

Rolling thunder day 25


----------



## ChronicNuggets (Dec 4, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> has anyone here done a wholesale order through bodhi?


Berner


----------



## Dookey (Dec 4, 2022)

seedcollector82 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Long time lurker here, lots of familiar names and buds! Former Seed collector/junky. Purchased way too many packs, then as life has it went through a painful separation in 2017. Most of my packs are from 2016-2017.
> All genetics have been fridge kept the whole time. I usually use URB to assist the popping process.
> ...


The Purple Sunshine is very nice, up feel good medicine.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 4, 2022)

Cherry Sunshine = Cherry Sativa x SSDD? I'm supposed to see some f2's of that someday from a friend. I hope he hasn't forgotten me
haha


----------



## seedcollector82 (Dec 4, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Cherry Sunshine = Cherry Sativa x SSDD? I'm supposed to see some f2's of that someday from a friend. I hope he hasn't forgotten me
> haha


I thought Cherry Sunshine uses the old Afghani that Bodhi said smells like Cherry Lipstick and has pleasing effects. 

Edit on the Apollo 11
its Apollo 13 -- Genius x P75

prob very dank if they pop (old) -- Mota had this line 10 years ago
The one Genius cross I grew was very dank


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 4, 2022)

seedcollector82 said:


> I thought Cherry Sunshine uses the old Afghani that Bodhi said smells like Cherry Lipstick and has pleasing effects.
> 
> Edit on the Apollo 11
> its Apollo 13 -- Genius x P75
> ...


You may be right, but I recieved a freebie of Cherry Sativa x SSDD once so I assumed you meant the same.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Dec 4, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> has anyone here done a wholesale order through bodhi?


Both GLG and JBC seedbanks have accounts here at RIU. They both place orders with Bodhi regularly.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Dec 4, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Cherry Sunshine = Cherry Sativa x SSDD? I'm supposed to see some f2's of that someday from a friend. I hope he hasn't forgotten me
> haha


The package said fat cherry x ssdd. Just popped a pack of these 12 out of 12 have been above ground for about a week. Looking for a solid male to nut on the gals.


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Dec 5, 2022)

JBC update

I’ve got plenty of 88G13HP crosses - but hope to score and try out at least one pack of the A1


----------



## jdoorn14 (Dec 5, 2022)

sweetisland2009 said:


> JBC update
> View attachment 5234174
> I’ve got plenty of 88G13HP crosses - but hope to score and try out at least one pack of the A1


Good luck. Each seed bank is likely allotted 5-10 packs total of the Pleiadean HP and Panama x A1 HP


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 5, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> Good luck. Each seed bank is likely allotted 5-10 packs total of the Pleiadean HP and Panama x A1 HP


Those would be my picks too, even if not limited.


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Dec 5, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> Good luck. Each seed bank is likely allotted 5-10 packs total of the Pleiadean HP and Panama x A1 HP


may the gods be with me


----------



## paperclipper (Dec 6, 2022)

Don't sleep on the Monarch guys. Louis is some of the best OG I've ever had. Very strong.


----------



## joeko420 (Dec 6, 2022)

paperclipper said:


> Don't sleep on the Monarch guys. Louis is some of the best OG I've ever had. Very strong.


The Louis OG bagseed I’ve been running for a few years stacks HARD! It’s a great smoke but very susceptible to bud rot when grown outdoors. Hope the 88g gives it the extra resistance it needs.


----------



## seedcollector82 (Dec 6, 2022)

Things are looking good here guys. I have tried many different germ methods for older seeds, went against the grain on the law of too high temps, seeds need darkness, etc
Long story short — I don’t want to get ahead of myself but I’m having excellent germ rates on this project.
11/11 Kudra x Snow Lotus
10/11 Heavenly Hashplant
7/10 Vader Og
9/10 Kona Sunset x Cherry PiexGDP

Have Mothers Milk and Apollo 13 germing now.
I don’t pre-decide one variety of male because there’s no telling who shines best. I leave the selection open for who meets criteria. In this round I’m leaning towards using the Apollo 13f4 as a stud (long as the germ rates go high for them too) or a MM male.
I then use the best females from each cross.
It’s way early but I’m getting excited for Apollo 13f4 x Jitterbug Perfume….. that should be some real lift off. The Apollo 13 should tighten bud structure on the jitterbug, while retaining all the sativa like qualities. Also thinking the Kona Sunset x CherryPiexGDP X Apollo 13f4 will be some really fun and easy plants to grow. Same with Apollo 13f4 X Heavenly Hashplant, and of course Apollo 13f4 x MM. 

I will be looking for the baby poo pheno Apollo male & female. If I can’t find him, I will look for the candied hearts/sharpie MM male.
If all goes well I plan to share a few beans with the community, and have no doubt my hort experience will shine through for those who pledge to grow them and get sent some. Hoping the B Man gets some. In my estimation these should be some really special gems. Also hoping no one else has worked with these exact mommas and pappa— if the Apollo 13 becomes Dad, he will bring quick finishing times to all these crosses. I will know in a few days the germ results of MM and Apollo 13f4.
I threw all the seeds packages away but grabbed the Apollo 13f4 package out of the trash can for some good luck proof.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 6, 2022)

paperclipper said:


> Don't sleep on the Monarch guys. Louis is some of the best OG I've ever had. Very strong.


yep it is



joeko420 said:


> The Louis OG bagseed I’ve been running for a few years stacks HARD! It’s a great smoke but very susceptible to bud rot when grown outdoors. Hope the 88g gives it the extra resistance it needs.


I'm running a bunch of cannaventure's s1's. I see 2 or 3 main phenos. Here’s the kale pheno


----------



## greenbean1029 (Dec 9, 2022)

Don’t want to offend anyone here, only asking because I don’t know. But is JBC a reliable place to buy from? I need me some limited packs!!


----------



## bpk419 (Dec 9, 2022)

greenbean1029 said:


> Don’t want to offend anyone here, only asking because I don’t know. But is JBC a reliable place to buy from? I need me some limited packs!!


There is a JBC thread in the forum if you want to dig. I don't think you will find many bad things being said about them. I've gotten freebies that were more valuable then the seeds I was purchasing from them. The prices are super competitive compared to the other banks ~ A+ in my experience.


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Dec 9, 2022)

greenbean1029 said:


> Don’t want to offend anyone here, only asking because I don’t know. But is JBC a reliable place to buy from? I need me some limited packs!!


I've bought from them a number of times and they've been great.


----------



## mindriot (Dec 9, 2022)

greenbean1029 said:


> Don’t want to offend anyone here, only asking because I don’t know. But is JBC a reliable place to buy from? I need me some limited packs!!


 Yes. My bank account over the past few years will back me up.


----------



## Joeybliss (Dec 9, 2022)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Ancient is actually the opposite of fast IMO... It's more of a Sativa leaning timeframe of 11-13 weeks in my experience. Worth it though. Still have a half pack to pop soon.


70 days min indoor outdoor mid October in north east


----------



## seedcollector82 (Dec 9, 2022)

greenbean1029 said:


> Don’t want to offend anyone here, only asking because I don’t know. But is JBC a reliable place to buy from? I need me some limited packs!!


JBC has been super legit in my experience. Got the last pack of BT x SSDD from him. T shirt and super freebies


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Dec 9, 2022)

greenbean1029 said:


> Don’t want to offend anyone here, only asking because I don’t know. But is JBC a reliable place to buy from? I need me some limited packs!!


jbc is too legit. Best shipping speeds in my experience too along with DCSE.


----------



## greenbean1029 (Dec 9, 2022)

Thanks all for putting my mind at ease! I can vouch for GLG and DCSE as well. Glad I can add another to the trusted list


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 9, 2022)

greenbean1029 said:


> Don’t want to offend anyone here, only asking because I don’t know. But is JBC a reliable place to buy from? I need me some limited packs!!


JBC is one of the best, and most reliable, seed banks I’ve ever dealt with.
Their customer service is absolutely top notch and will keep looking out for you long after the point of purchase.
Here’s the link to the JBC Seeds thread on RIU.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/jbc-seeds.984304/


----------



## RIS (Dec 9, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> JBC is one of the best, and most reliable, seed banks I’ve ever dealt with.
> Their customer service is absolutely top notch and will keep looking out for you long after the point of purchase.
> Here’s the link to the JBC Seeds thread on RIU.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/jbc-seeds.984304/


too bad they are sold out of like 90% of their stock.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Dec 9, 2022)

I want to echo the love for JBC! Give it a second, new years is almost here. Probably a bunch of new stuff coming up.


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 9, 2022)

RIS said:


> too bad they are sold out of like 90% of their stock.


Well, when you’re late to the party, you can’t complain about finding cigarette butts in the drinks.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 10, 2022)

Never gone beyond Great Lakes Genetics or JBC. 
JBC is lightning fast
GLG has best and most freebies and big selection.


----------



## bpk419 (Dec 11, 2022)

Gave the two ZAP clones room to spread out...


----------



## Justmythoughts (Dec 12, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> My little Bodhi Stash…
> 
> Black Light Fantasy
> Strawberry Goji
> ...


Would you want to get rid of any ssdd or butterscotch x ssdd or dank Sinatra I've been
looking for ssdd for a long time I popped a pack right when they dropped loved and lost it.


----------



## Justmythoughts (Dec 12, 2022)

hockeybry2 said:


> The bodhi stash
> View attachment 5151710


What would it take to snag that sunshine #4 from you?


----------



## raggyb (Dec 13, 2022)

Cannab15 said:


> Sounds different for sure, but also sounds good. I feel finding true strawberry smelling plants is hard to find, even in lines known for it. I'd enjoy reading a smoke report if you feel like posting one.


This is a little old, but I dipped back in the Strawberry Goji stash. It has kept well. Really tastes like strawberry on the tongue. 

Thought it was mentioned there is some CBD in it's lineage on the Strawberry Milk side. Is that right? Anybody know? 

I'm sure I will be trying some more pretty soon.


----------



## Justmythoughts (Dec 13, 2022)

OrganicGorilla said:


> My little Bodhi Stash…
> 
> Black Light Fantasy
> Strawberry Goji
> ...





OrganicGorilla said:


> My little Bodhi Stash…
> 
> Black Light Fantasy
> Strawberry Goji
> ...


You wanna let go of ssdd or butterscotch xssdd


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## greenbean1029 (Dec 15, 2022)

I was sad to see GLG ran out of the bodhi freebies I wanted about a week ago. Last night, I saw they were restocked so I had to pick them up. Pretty much made a purchase just for the freebies.. anyone else do that before? 
I picked up
•Vintage Pakistani
•Train Wreck
•Strawberry Milk
•Banana OG
Freebies (reason for purchase)
•Mango Hashplant 
•Dragons Blood Hashplant 
All with the 88g13hp dad.. I fell in love after growing my first bodhi, DLA 9-Kush4 mom
Hope to find a bleeder dragons blood, as I have cosmic serpent as well! Dragons Blood x Wookie 15


----------



## Zett66 (Dec 15, 2022)

greenbean1029 said:


> I was sad to see GLG ran out of the bodhi freebies I wanted about a week ago. Last night, I saw they were restocked so I had to pick them up. Pretty much made a purchase just for the freebies.. anyone else do that before?
> I picked up
> •Vintage Pakistani
> •Train Wreck
> ...


I always advocate for the Mango Hashplant, my favorite so far


----------



## greenbean1029 (Dec 15, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> I always advocate for the Mango Hashplant, my favorite so far


Awesome to hear. One freebie pack left for anyone interested!


----------



## raggyb (Dec 15, 2022)

greenbean1029 said:


> I was sad to see GLG ran out of the bodhi freebies I wanted about a week ago. Last night, I saw they were restocked so I had to pick them up. Pretty much made a purchase just for the freebies.. anyone else do that before?


Yes, for Air Guitar I think, (dedudedudali!)


----------



## raggyb (Dec 15, 2022)

raggyb said:


> Thought it was mentioned there is some CBD in it's lineage on the Strawberry Milk side. Is that right? Anybody know?


Leafly said this is it true? It seems to me 7% is wrong but does it have CBD?

Strawberry Milk is a hybrid weed strain. Reviewers on Leafly say this strain makes them feel aroused, happy, and talkative. Strawberry Milk has 10% CBD and 7% THC. The dominant terpene in this strain is caryophyllene. If you've smoked, dabbed, or otherwise enjoyed this strain, Strawberry Milk, before let us know! Leave a review.


----------



## ChronicNuggets (Dec 15, 2022)

raggyb said:


> Leafly said this is it true? It seems to me 7% is wrong but does it have CBD?
> 
> Strawberry Milk is a hybrid weed strain. Reviewers on Leafly say this strain makes them feel aroused, happy, and talkative. Strawberry Milk has 10% CBD and 7% THC. The dominant terpene in this strain is caryophyllene. If you've smoked, dabbed, or otherwise enjoyed this strain, Strawberry Milk, before let us know! Leave a review.


Leafly sucks! Same mom as goji og, and the dad is bubba kush to sour diesel. 7% THC my ass  https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Strawberry_Milk/Bodhi_Seeds/


----------



## paperclipper (Dec 16, 2022)

raggyb said:


> Leafly said this is it true? It seems to me 7% is wrong but does it have CBD?
> 
> Strawberry Milk is a hybrid weed strain. Reviewers on Leafly say this strain makes them feel aroused, happy, and talkative. Strawberry Milk has 10% CBD and 7% THC. The dominant terpene in this strain is caryophyllene. If you've smoked, dabbed, or otherwise enjoyed this strain, Strawberry Milk, before let us know! Leave a review.


Yeah, that's most likely some bs. 

I've grown, pressed, smoked and dabbed strawberry goji (gogi og x strawberry milk). Very strong, much higher thc I would imagine and not much cbd (if at all) in the one I smoked. I would guess around 20% thc and no cbd. Tasted like og with a slight strawberry smell/taste to it. Pressed real well, over 20% returns in a rosin press. Highest returns on the press I have ever documented actually. Great strain. Average yield.


----------



## klyphman (Dec 16, 2022)

Reporting back on the D9 Thai x DLA 5 (‘9 to 5’). 
Grow updates and photos can be found scattered throughout this thread.

Grow summary

—Outdoor grown, 44 Lat, Northeast.
—2 plants, one single cola dom, the other more lateral branching.
—Chopped on 11/2, but could’ve gone longer. Hard freeze was approaching.
—All cloudy trichs, no amber.
—PM only reared it’s head in the last 10 days and there was no rot to worry about. Overall, excellent resistance.
—These stretch! 2-3 x, if I had to estimate.

Smell

—The smell is super unique and a big plus for this cross.
—Loudest plants of the season, made my wife’s eyes water when I was processing.
—The smell in flower was enticing fruity gum with earth and a dank general weedy backend.
—After 5 weeks in jars, the intensity hasn’t decreased, but the smell has evolved into a distinctly fruity hop smell. I brew and we drink a lot of hoppy beer. My two plants smell like hops, big time.
—Can’t really comment much on taste. It’s never been my strong suit.

Looks

—It was pretty, for sure. Nice fall fade with some purples and golds.
—The branchy plant had pointier nug tops, while the totem plant had rounder bud tops.
—Both were of medium density, small calyx size and relatively high leaf volume.

Effects

Relaxed eyes and facial muscles, lifted mood, 1,000 yard stare and glazed eyes. Mind clears, reactivates, clears again. Effects are focused in the head, but calming, not energizing per se. Smoked some finger hash one night after shucking seeds and was still able to fall asleep just fine. Have smoked midday with no lethargy resulting either. A nice fun one.

Summary

This was a pleasure to grow, glad the weather cooperated this year. I don’t always get to keep plants in the ground until November. Will grow again, but it’ll probably be a few seasons. Also made a ton of f2s to explore at some point.


----------



## raggyb (Dec 16, 2022)

paperclipper said:


> Yeah, that's most likely some bs.
> 
> I've grown, pressed, smoked and dabbed strawberry goji (gogi og x strawberry milk). Very strong, much higher thc I would imagine and not much cbd (if at all) in the one I smoked. I would guess around 20% thc and no cbd. Tasted like og with a slight strawberry smell/taste to it. Pressed real well, over 20% returns in a rosin press. Highest returns on the press I have ever documented actually. Great strain. Average yield.
> View attachment 5238343


That looks nice though. mine was the last under HPS and MH and I have to say I miss that. Somewhat tall and buds swelled a bit at the end. this baby is fast hard hitting. strawberry taste and later a goji taste remains under the ash. A feeling like a naught little green gnome crawling into you clockwise. In other words strong body and mind. Motivating and thoughtful. Mellows after 30 mins. Seems to be helpin me lingering muscle probs but no answer on the CBD. Frequency a 6/10, more high than low.


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Dec 16, 2022)

Rolling thunder day 36. She's quick!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Dec 18, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> What happend in your last round that you are letting go of everything?


Probably realized scamming is much easier than growing high quality cannabis.


----------



## CherryLimeRicky43 (Dec 20, 2022)

Markinoku said:


> 63 days into flower. Not long now before mothers hashplant gets the chop. waking dream looks like it might take a bit longer. One MHP pheno definitely has that candy hearts vibe going to it! My favorite of the two waking dreams has a tire fuel sour funk thing going.View attachment 5214089
> View attachment 5214090View attachment 5214092View attachment 5214091View attachment 5214093


Looks amazing! I have about 9 seeds left after I popped 3 and got 1 amazingly dank female. Wrote a review on it awhile back. Absolute fire in those. Great work!


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 20, 2022)

I just put my last Bodhi pack into a little cup of water - Lazy Lightning to see how it goes. I haven't been able to find a whole lot of info on this cross (Loompa Headband X '88 G13 X Hashplant. I hope it leans much more indica and has a better germ rate than the last pack (Baba Kush, only half successfully germed and all of them were males!)


----------



## bk78 (Dec 22, 2022)

paperclipper said:


> Yeah, that's most likely some bs.
> 
> I've grown, pressed, smoked and dabbed strawberry goji (gogi og x strawberry milk). Very strong, much higher thc I would imagine and not much cbd (if at all) in the one I smoked. I would guess around 20% thc and no cbd. Tasted like og with a slight strawberry smell/taste to it. Pressed real well, over 20% returns in a rosin press. Highest returns on the press I have ever documented actually. Great strain. Average yield.
> View attachment 5238343


Little larfy baby buds, cute.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 22, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> I just put my last Bodhi pack into a little cup of water - Lazy Lightning to see how it goes. I haven't been able to find a whole lot of info on this cross (Loompa Headband X '88 G13 X Hashplant. I hope it leans much more indica and has a better germ rate than the last pack (Baba Kush, only half successfully germed and all of them were males!)


Mine were not vigorous at first but soon found their stride and never looked back. Very potent as I recall.


----------



## paperclipper (Dec 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Little larfy baby buds, cute.


Here's a Texas sized Goji OG bud for you, since size is so important to you okie jokies.

We all remember the part in Tiger King when he was talking about liking the big ones.


----------



## bk78 (Dec 22, 2022)

paperclipper said:


> Here's a Texas sized Goji OG bud for you, since size is so important to you okie jokies.
> 
> View attachment 5240603


Mmmm another leafy little bud, cute


----------



## paperclipper (Dec 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Mmmm another leafy little bud, cute


Thanks! Really glad you like it. Your opinion means so much to me, and everyone here. Honestly.

Bless your heart.


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 22, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Mine were not vigorous at first but soon found their stride and never looked back. Very potent as I recall.


>not vigorous at first

awful lot of damping off going on with these seeds. Same method I always use for germination, the paper towel method. 24 hours later and 
tails are barely protruding.

out of 12 I have 2 that look like they might make it.
I bought these from JBC about a year and a half ago - this is the same thing that happened with the Baba Kush. I have run all kinds of seeds from other seedbanks without this issue. Not very happy. Really wish there was somewhere IN CANADA to get Bodhi gear.


----------



## MannyPacs (Dec 22, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> >not vigorous at first
> 
> awful lot of damping off going on with these seeds. Same method I always use for germination, the paper towel method. 24 hours later and
> tails are barely protruding.
> ...


You getting those nice tails after 24 hours? In my experience If they stall after that point it's usually something on my end. Damping off is almost always environmental and not usually genetics or from the seed


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 22, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> You getting those nice tails after 24 hours? In my experience If they stall after that point it's usually something on my end. Damping off is almost always environmental and not usually genetics or from the seed


They could be better to be honest. In comparison, seeds I made myself not too long ago (probably 6 months) pop very quickly when I soak them and have tails like that easily within 12 hours of being in paper towel. Please don't misread my post, this is nothing against Bodhi, I'm just not happy with the last two packs I started because with other seeds from elsewhere I don't have this happen. I know it's not genetic either, but perhaps something that got on the seeds, pretty sure damping off is caused by fungus.
My photo isn't the best, you can't really see it but all those roots have a tip that is turning brown and going soft. Anyway, not the end of the world.


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Dec 22, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> >not vigorous at first
> 
> awful lot of damping off going on with these seeds. Same method I always use for germination, the paper towel method. 24 hours later and
> tails are barely protruding.


Damping off is primarily user error, sir, not breeder error. 

In more than a decade of growing, I've never seen a seed pop in 12 hours, like you suggest your seeds do, and I've scarcely seen any tails protruding after 24 hours (maybe never, honestly).


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 22, 2022)

@blueberryrose Have you tried GLG…. Been my go to for many years, as I’m in Canada as well. @greatlakesgenetics


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Dec 22, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> >not vigorous at first
> 
> awful lot of damping off going on with these seeds. Same method I always use for germination, the paper towel method. 24 hours later and
> tails are barely protruding.
> ...



While I’m a fan of GLG as someone else mentioned - I’m not sure what would differentiate glg Bodhi stock from JBC Bodhi stock, in terms of quality or how they’re stored or shipped. Both banks know what they’re doing, and with _high_ double digit orders from both places, Ive never noticed a difference or pattern in terms of germ rate/seed quality.


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 22, 2022)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


> Damping off is primarily user error, sir, not breeder error.
> 
> In more than a decade of growing, I've never seen a seed pop in 12 hours, like you suggest your seeds do, and I've scarcely seen any tails protruding after 24 hours (maybe never, honestly).


I never said it was breeder error. I make a lot of seeds ... I do a lot of seed preservation runs. Trust me, when I put seeds I made in water, by the next morning they've popped and the root is already showing a bit. They then go into paper towel and by the next day they have roots significantly longer than what shows in the pic I posted above. 
I have never seen damping off in seeds I made myself, sorry. 
I've thought of GLG, I just don't like the idea of sending cash in the mail... maybe one day.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Dec 23, 2022)

I crossed BBHP with his limited Triple Sunshine (tk x ssdd) and this is the best pheno I found so far. Pheno #3. Resistance to mold it pretty much can't get mold unless you really really fuk it up... resistance to bugs. Grows huge hashy buds with very minimal effort. Made it for the disabled community who wana grow true medical stabilized fire but don't have the ability to do a lot of research or put a lot of work into them... and anyone else who wants to try it. Fem and Reg seeds in the process of being made. I also just picked the best TWIN FLAME male I had and made seeds crossing it with My cross which I call Blue Sunshine (yes I know there's others with this name but I had this name picked before I knew, in 2017 when I first made it , so ya lol. ) and crossed it with Bodhis bbhp , dynasty Berry Blackout, and Salmon River OG. Should have some Amazing phenos in the bunch. Can't wait. . Anyone interested in testing some of the twin flame crosses lmk. I'm not on here much, check my IG @solarpanel


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Dec 23, 2022)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


> Damping off is primarily user error, sir, not breeder error.
> 
> In more than a decade of growing, I've never seen a seed pop in 12 hours, like you suggest your seeds do, and I've scarcely seen any tails protruding after 24 hours (maybe never, honestly).


I have in less than that.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Dec 23, 2022)

The strain I lost.... I found a holy grail with this... coincidentally when I started making all these amazing strains, that's when commercial grows popped up here big time, rumor was they had cops in their pockets and coincidentally I kept getting harassed even walking to the corner store I'd be pulled over WALKING and patted down... the stress took a toll on me (more shit was happening...) so I gave my best work to a friend (who let it all die) and left the state...now I'm back to crush their salt filled buds with real organic Real medical buds lol. I'm just ranting because I'm so sad I lost this but ,all facts.... 
Triple Sunshine (TK x SSDD) Male, x Durban Poison female. The result was basically the best smells I ever smelled from a plant, that old school kush smell that's hard to describe with a strong strong Sweet scent blended in like the milk after you eat fruity pebbles... the smoke was uplifting at first ,almost psychedelic, spacing out thinking about deep shit, then lands into a laid back Extreme pain relief sedating high. Smoking it produced the same exact flavors you can smell from it... I'll remake this one day somehow... I have 2 Triple sunshine seeds left , I couldn't get the other 2 to pop.... gotta try some other methods.... then find a good Durban again... anyways enough rambling. Hope yall are well and great pics by all of you I'm loving what I'm seeing. Bodhi is a GREAT breeder he likes the project I'm working on. I hope to collaborate with him one day.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Dec 23, 2022)

Oh and anyone in Michigan. I'll be at the Jan 14th event in Lansing with all this bodhi gear and some more gems


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 23, 2022)

Mountain Temple x Ancient OG made a while back.


----------



## sadboy92 (Dec 23, 2022)

TopShelftrees said:


> Mountain Temple x Ancient OG made a while back.


Ancient Temple/Mountain! Looks fantastic, great job


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 23, 2022)

Ancient OG mutant looking like a diamond @day33 and the smell is absolutely unreal


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 23, 2022)

2nd pheno lighter green, much more productive. Same smell with added FUNK! Touch her, smell it for an hour easy…. Just lingers and is unmistakable, took everything I’ve thrown at it like a champ, HST, LST, HEAVY defoliation, nothing has phased her or slowed her down. AOG F3


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 23, 2022)

TopShelftrees said:


> 2nd pheno lighter green, much more productive. Same smell with added FUNK! Touch her, smell it for an hour easy…. Just lingers and is unmistakable, took everything I’ve thrown at it like a champ, HST, LST, HEAVY defoliation, nothing has phased her or slowed her down. AOG F3


Are these f3'd by you, or is this some of Copa's work? They look great!


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 23, 2022)

Not Copa , made by myself and a very close friend. Thank you, will be f4 in 2023 .


----------



## Leetwain (Dec 25, 2022)

18 day from seed in veg:
5 Kailash(maybe my favorite Bodhi)
2 Purple Punch * Wookie
1 Garfunkle
1 4 Play

Will update....

Anyone grow purple punch * wookie?

(non bodhi- 7 gascap, 2 tangie * dosidos 18, 2 bubba diagonal * dosidos 18, 1 original diesel * dosidos 1


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas Bodhi peoples. My flowering tent is currently filled with Apollo 11 Genius F4 , Wolfpack F2 , Granola Funk x Goji OG , Lucky Charms x Lando's Stash 


Cheers


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 26, 2022)

Merry Christmas


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 26, 2022)

GreenHighlander said:


> Merry Christmas Bodhi peoples. My flowering tent is currently filled with Apollo 11 Genius F4 , Wolfpack F2 , Granola Funk x Goji OG , Lucky Charms x Lando's Stash
> View attachment 5241584
> 
> Cheers


Hey @GreenHighlander Whats your thoughts on the Apollo 11 Genius F4's so far?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 26, 2022)

HydroRed said:


> Hey @GreenHighlander Whats your thoughts on the Apollo 11 Genius F4's so far?


Hey @HydroRed Good to see you still around these parts man  
This is my first go with the Apollo 11 Genius F4 . I can certainly see how they are related to c99. Very light feeders and very fast bud growth. That pic with santa is one of the 2 standouts out of 6 females , at day 32 from flip. c99's yield looks pathetic until the last couple weeks , so if this is anything like her I am very glad she is well supported lol
The top Apollos will be included in my end of the year seed run this year , which is going to be an open pollination with old c99 seed stock I have. 

Cheers


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Dec 30, 2022)

Anyone got experience with Bing? I looove cherry terps... heard it's also sedating with chunky nugs... 

Debating between grabbing that or space cowboy (REALLY love Larry og...) ...or maybe that gelato hashplant cross that's NFT.. arrrgggg what would yall choose for a tasty pain killer sedating buzz?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 31, 2022)

Bing is very potent with an active high. Trails and other visuals have been reported on my hill. A little bigger than most and very noisy. Pine, Grape and Cherry smells. Leaves tend a bit narrow and longish. One of my wife’s favorites.


----------



## 2minTurkish (Dec 31, 2022)

517BlckBerry said:


> Anyone got experience with Bing? I looove cherry terps... heard it's also sedating with chunky nugs...
> 
> Debating between grabbing that or space cowboy (REALLY love Larry og...) ...or maybe that gelato hashplant cross that's NFT.. arrrgggg what would yall choose for a tasty pain killer sedating buzz?


I love Larry OG too. I also have been debating whether to pick up some Space Cowboy. Earlier this year, I grabbed some Lemon Larry Lavender (Larry OG x Lavender) and Lavender Daydream (Lemon Larry Lavender x SSDD) by Big Buddy Seeds and I'm wondering if the Space Cowboy would be THAT much different.


----------



## C2F Exotic (Jan 2, 2023)

Sooo am i the only on that the panama cross didnt pop up for on the JBC drop? i was on the site and refreshed as the time turned. Hmmm very fishy. I feel robbed at the chance lol


----------



## sadboy92 (Jan 2, 2023)

C2F Exotic said:


> Sooo am i the only on that the panama cross didnt pop up for on the JBC drop? i was on the site and refreshed as the time turned. Hmmm very fishy


Found it using the search tool but 5 minutes too late


----------



## C2F Exotic (Jan 2, 2023)

sadboy92 said:


> Found it using the search tool but 5 minutes too late


It didnt even populate for that. when i looked for it on the page after i refreshed i went down the page and it was sold out (all in 10-15seconds). I have a feeling they were sold before they were even put out lol


----------



## ChronicNuggets (Jan 2, 2023)

C2F Exotic said:


> Sooo am i the only on that the panama cross didnt pop up for on the JBC drop? i was on the site and refreshed as the time turned. Hmmm very fishy. I feel robbed at the chance lol


Only thing that showed up for me was Electric Hashplant and I was there at precisely 7:10 and I refreshed for ten straight minutes and nothing else showed up. Web site is definitely jacked up and requires trickery to navigate, probably by design. No reason to get upset about missing the chance to buy seeds lmao that is nuts, plenty of beans to go around, there is absolutely nothing special about these at all except they put **LIMITED** by it so a bunch of morons who will never pop them scooped them up lol. Strange times


----------



## bpk419 (Jan 2, 2023)

If you are on page 2 and scroll back to page 1, additional options are / were available. Must be a glitch, but that is how I found them by luck.


----------



## ChronicNuggets (Jan 2, 2023)

sadboy92 said:


> Found it using the search tool but 5 minutes too late


It showed up on the search tool once it was out of stock. Pay attention to the last segment of this URL:

https://www.jbcseeds.com/product/ *bodhi-panama-x-a1-x-88g13hp/*

You had to have the foresight (or insight! If you are a "JBC VIP") to manually type this out in the address bar ahead of time, that is the only way I can imagine anyone placing an order for these so-called limited packs. Pretty sad, right?! I am laughing my ass off, I just happened to be at my computer at 7:10 to witness this nonsense. At least we know now not to bother in the future.


----------



## C2F Exotic (Jan 2, 2023)

ChronicNuggets said:


> Only thing that showed up for me was Electric Hashplant and I was there at precisely 7:10 and I refreshed for ten straight minutes and nothing else showed up. Web site is definitely jacked up and requires trickery to navigate, probably by design. No reason to get upset about missing the chance to buy seeds lmao that is nuts, plenty of beans to go around, there is absolutely nothing special about these at all except they put **LIMITED** by it so a bunch of morons who will never pop them scooped them up lol. Strange times


Lol I didnt want to have to do the work for that cross. Ima just have to buy A1 and a Panama cross from AKBB. But it would have been nice. May still get Electric but when SPeakeasy drops so its cheaper for me


----------



## bpk419 (Jan 2, 2023)

Looks like only one of the urls were updated.

www.jbcseeds.com/bodhi/?product-page=1

www.jbcseeds.com/bodhi


----------



## YardG (Jan 2, 2023)

ChronicNuggets said:


> Only thing that showed up for me was Electric Hashplant and I was there at precisely 7:10 and I refreshed for ten straight minutes and nothing else showed up. Web site is definitely jacked up and requires trickery to navigate, probably by design. No reason to get upset about missing the chance to buy seeds lmao that is nuts, plenty of beans to go around, there is absolutely nothing special about these at all except they put **LIMITED** by it so a bunch of morons who will never pop them scooped them up lol. Strange times


Obviously all the Bodhiheads will disagree with you on the "absolutely nothing special" part.... but agreed that JBC's site is a pain to navigate during a high-interest drop. I've had much better luck with other banks.


----------



## ChronicNuggets (Jan 2, 2023)

bpk419 said:


> Looks like only one of the urls were updated.
> 
> www.jbcseeds.com/bodhi/?product-page=1
> 
> www.jbcseeds.com/bodhi


Yeah I caught that too. The first URL would still magically only show Electric Hashplant at random times.



YardG said:


> Obviously all the Bodhiheads will disagree with you on the "absolutely nothing special" part....


Too bad they will _never _grow them out and prove me wrong!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 2, 2023)

grabbed without issue really was on page 2 when 1 min before drop. Drop time. Moved to page 1 assuming it wud be there done transaction 2 mins after


----------



## C2F Exotic (Jan 2, 2023)

Ended up getting Hollywood V2 and Electric Dogshit. The hollywood is made with Topanga Pure Kush this time?


----------



## ChronicNuggets (Jan 2, 2023)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 5244180
> grabbed without issue really was on page 2 when 1 min before drop. Drop time. Moved to page 1 assuming it wud be there done transaction 2 mins after


Yeah that is how I always shop, I start at page 2 and when I feel ready to buy I flip to page 1 lol!!! I just checked right now and the web site is still messed up. If you go to the front page and click Bodhi the only thing you will see is electric hashplant. If you go to page 2 and click page 1 you see monarch and hollyweed. Thanks for saving me $200


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 2, 2023)

I feel for those that missed out when they wanted the special stuff. I myself had to sit this one out.
To all of you sitting on something special, waiting for your right moment to pop'em, power to you! I feel being critical of someone over their choice to hold special stuff is silly, like wearing blinders to cross the street. I don't have any guilt for sitting on a few special packs until I'm damn good and ready to do otherwise.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 2, 2023)

Just trying to work thru accumulated Bodhi partials and GLG Freebies. I‘ll order when my back stock gets lighter on the hill. 
Chopped a DLA #9 and 1 NL#2 x G13HP at 92 days 12/12 from seed. All compact. The NL#2 x G13HP are making big thick buds on small but very strong frame, Will take the last 2 at lights on tomorrow. Will report later.


----------



## YardG (Jan 2, 2023)

hillbill said:


> Just trying to work thru accumulated Bodhi partials and GLG Freebies. I‘ll order when my back stock gets lighter on the hill.
> Chopped a DLA #9 and 1 NL#2 x G13HP at 92 days 12/12 from seed. All compact. The NL#2 x G13HP are making big thick buds on small but very strong frame, Will take the last 2 at lights on tomorrow. Will report later.


How does the DLA9 look? You run that before?


----------



## SFnone (Jan 2, 2023)

C2F Exotic said:


> Lol I didnt want to have to do the work for that cross. Ima just have to buy A1 and a Panama cross from AKBB. But it would have been nice. May still get Electric but when SPeakeasy drops so its cheaper for me


Just as a heads up, AKBB's A1 and Bodhi's Artifact 1 are unrelated...


----------



## Chapl (Jan 2, 2023)

88g13hp still the main male in recent crosses. I’ve seen comments by people growing tired of these crosses, but is it that the crosses are similar or something else because Bodhi seems to really like it. What are current thoughts about this male from those who have grown out packs with the 88g13hp?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jan 2, 2023)

C2F Exotic said:


> Sooo am i the only on that the panama cross didnt pop up for on the JBC drop? i was on the site and refreshed as the time turned. Hmmm very fishy. I feel robbed at the chance lol


I was there the minute the drop happened.. browsed the Bodhi category and it wasn't even there. I searched for the word "Panama" and found it.. added it to cart and checked out fast.

So it was there.. but hard to find. I myself was lucky to snag one. I'd be surprised if each dealer got 10 packs each.. probably less.


----------



## Roguedawg (Jan 3, 2023)

Chapl to me the 88g13HP is the best male he ever used, at least if you like to get real high. Hell, It may be the best male ever used by anyone.


----------



## YardG (Jan 3, 2023)

Great Lakes Genetics ships internationally (the shipping is more expensive but I think they throw in a tshirt). If you go into the GLG thread (under seedbank reviews) and tag them DBJ will no doubt get back to you and answer any questions you might have. Very reliable bank.

ETA: Crap, maybe they sold out of the DLA9? Someone probably bought up packs when they had 'em on sale or something. Might be worth asking if they expect to get a restock on those.


----------



## TopShelftrees (Jan 3, 2023)

I’ll second that DBJ is one of the best in the biz. 30$ shipping but you get a dope t-shirt and the best stealth ship in the game IMO. GLG is a go to for me forever now


----------



## GreenToAsT (Jan 3, 2023)

Thank you very much guys, I appreciate the tip and just dropped the question in their thread (I would like if I could but I think I can't atm?).


----------



## poonoodle (Jan 3, 2023)

BreedersDirect has the Bodhi drop live. 5 Panama x a1, 8 peailadian hp


----------



## C2F Exotic (Jan 3, 2023)

poonoodle said:


> BreedersDirect has the Bodhi drop live. 5 Panama x a1, 8 peailadian hp


Thank you! I Got a pack!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 3, 2023)

GreenToAsT said:


> Thank you very much guys, I appreciate the tip and just dropped the question in their thread (I would like if I could but I think I can't atm?).


Why delete your original post? DLA9 is at JBC. Site says email them about shipping. Go to the site and scroll down to the bottom. Then, click on FAQ's. $52 and you should grab a pack of Black Raspberry too. Great plant, smoke, and effects, and you would get to pick a free pack from list. But, that dealers choice freebie business could work out for you in amazing ways too.
All hail GLG and JBC! (Either way you guys can get Lucky Dog seeds into the mix?) 
Dear Bodhi, thank you for the Black Triangle and the Black Raspberry. Put them together. I got some real nice menthol raspberry flavors with bk triangle strength from my mix. 4 New bk triangle males about to get with my fave pair of bk raz ladies. See what falls out this time. And hitting my (bk raz x bk tri) x bk tri females with these black Triangle males. And using a few of the cross males on my black raspberry moms. The mixing back and forth will continue...


----------



## GreenToAsT (Jan 3, 2023)

Dreaming1 said:


> Why delete your original post? DLA9 is at JBC. Site says email them about shipping. Go to the site and scroll down to the bottom. Then, click on FAQ's. $52 and you should grab a pack of Black Raspberry too. Great plant, smoke, and effects, and you would get to pick a free pack from list. But, that dealers choice freebie business could work out for you in amazing ways too.
> All hail GLG and JBC! (Either way you guys can get Lucky Dog seeds into the mix?)
> Dear Bodhi, thank you for the Black Triangle and the Black Raspberry. Put them together. I got some real nice menthol raspberry flavors with bk triangle strength from my mix. 4 New bk triangle males about to get with my fave pair of bk raz ladies. See what falls out this time. And hitting my (bk raz x bk tri) x bk tri females with these black Triangle males. And using a few of the cross males on my black raspberry moms. The mixing back and forth will continue...


Did not delete it, it contained a request that is not allowed.

I originally wrote that I wrote JBC but haven’t heard back yet, and that I am worried they go out of stock.

However breedersdirect got them too and a fellow grower already had them ship overseas.

Thank you for the recommendation for the black raspberry, will look into it.


----------



## aqua-marine (Jan 3, 2023)

Grew out 3 Purple Mana seeds from Bodhi, all 3 sprouted and 1 was male (fed to the chickens). Both female plants were fairly similar in effect/flavor.

Wow! Very impressed with this strain. Especially after the flower has been curing for 2 moths or so. Very complex high, I definitely have more indica dominant phenos. The high is soaring and very up at first, but there is a very strong indica weight anchoring it down. Good stress relief, but not sedating. It has a definite "purps" vibe.

I'll be pressing most of it into fresh frozen rosin.

Flavor: exotic nag champa incense, lavender candy, concord grape juice, root beer float


Didn't get great pics of the plant though unfortunately, plant is on the left in pic.


----------



## YardG (Jan 4, 2023)

mawasmada said:


> I feel for those that missed out when they wanted the special stuff. I myself had to sit this one out.
> To all of you sitting on something special, waiting for your right moment to pop'em, power to you! I feel being critical of someone over their choice to hold special stuff is silly, like wearing blinders to cross the street. I don't have any guilt for sitting on a few special packs until I'm damn good and ready to do otherwise.


Well-stored seeds can last a long time, I'm in no great rush to pop the "special" packs I've been holding until the right time comes along. Fingers crossed things seem to be moving in that direction, hopefully I'll be able to go digging through the special packs in the next few years.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Friday at 4:42 AM)

Old school hash plant at 5 1/2 weeks


----------



## TopShelftrees (Friday at 6:24 AM)

Nice! I’m sitting on a pack of these actually and itching to pop them .


----------



## CottonBrainz (Friday at 12:47 PM)

I would. It’s top notch, lemony sour smoke that’s my goto plant.


----------



## hillbill (Monday at 5:12 AM)

Got 4/4 Babylon Buster up in Red Solos. Last seeds I have of BB. They are riding with 4/4 of my own Cherry Lotus x Soul Mate. All 12/12 from seed.


----------



## greenbean1029 (Monday at 7:11 PM)

I have a question for you all. I notice the bodhi packs I buy from GLG look a certain way, and their packaging has looked consistent over the year I’ve been doing business with them. 
However, I recently made a purchase from a different site I’m not too confident in, and the packs look a little different. The font on the twin flame golden sticker is different, the size of the golden sticker on dread bread is bigger, and also the dread bread is not heat sealed, rather it has a silver security sticker on it. Oh and the green freebie packs are bigger than the ones I receive from GLG. 
The bottom four packs are the ones I’m concerned about. The top five packs I bought from GLG and they have had consistent looking packaging as every other bodhi pack I have purchased in the past.
Am I being paranoid? Has anyone else received packs that look like the bottom 4, or packs that are not heat sealed? Thanks in advance


----------



## YardG (Monday at 8:14 PM)

It might help to know who you got them from? Also did you open the Garfunkle, or did it come that way? The lack of heat seal does seem odd, but if you were faking it you'd think you might try to have it look close to perfect if you're putting in this much effort to get close.

It's in the fridge so I don't have it in front of me but I received a freebie pack of Snow Monkey from GLG a few months ago that looked like that, in terms of size. It also had, like, 15 seeds in it, so...


----------



## greenbean1029 (Monday at 8:38 PM)

YardG said:


> It might help to know who you got them from? Also did you open the Garfunkle, or did it come that way? The lack of heat seal does seem odd, but if you were faking it you'd think you might try to have it look close to perfect if you're putting in this much effort to get close.
> 
> It's in the fridge so I don't have it in front of me but I received a freebie pack of Snow Monkey from GLG a few months ago that looked like that, in terms of size. It also had, like, 15 seeds in it, so...


Yea I forgot to say I opened the Garfunkle. The packs were from speakeasy. Good to hear about the snow monkey being the same, makes me feel better. All my bodhi packs include like 2 to 3 extra seeds as well. Very generous


----------



## YardG (Tuesday at 5:28 AM)

I can't say I've done business with them, but based on what I've seen from others I think it's fair to say Speakeasy is a legit source for Bodhi gear.


----------



## C2F Exotic (Tuesday at 10:39 AM)

YardG said:


> I can't say I've done business with them, but based on what I've seen from others I think it's fair to say Speakeasy is a legit source for Bodhi gear.


Speakeasy is awesome for Bodhi, Lucky dog, and crickets drops if you are patron member. Free shipping and a discount. Also they try to stay within the breeders requested price range


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Today at 4:03 PM)

GLG is the best way to get Bodhi gear! I managed to jump on all the new strains this time around and grab one of each before they were gone! added to the collection!


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Today at 4:57 PM)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> GLG is the best way to get Bodhi gear! I managed to jump on all the new strains this time around and grab one of each before they were gone! added to the collection!


have to disagree until he updates his payment options like everyone else


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (51 minutes ago)

wheresthekoosh said:


> have to disagree until he updates his payment options like everyone else


I have never ever had a single problem with them!


----------

